#kubuntu 2005-03-31
<SuperL4g> b-_-d: I'm thinking much the same thing.
<SuperL4g> I'm at about 15% right now
<SuperL4g> 10hrs. 41mins to go
<anders_> hi, I'm having trouble installing kde. Getting: kde: Depends: kdeaddons but it is not going to be installed
<anders_> E: Broken packages
<anders_> anybody know how to fix that
<anders_> kdeaddons: Depends: konq-plugins (>= 4:3.3.2-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<anders_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: konq-plugins: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2) but it is not going to be installed Depends: konqueror (>= 4:3.3.2) but it is not going to be installed Depends: libkonq4 (>= 4:3.3.2) but it is not going to be installed Depends: ark but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<mdz> b-_-d: please use bittorrent
<SuperL4g> mdz: do you know where the Kubuntu images can be had on BT right now?
<Quinn_Storm> SuperL4g: unless you need the livecd, you can try installing ubuntu and then installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<b-_-d> bittorrent did not work
<b-_-d> i will get the iso and host on a faster server
<BamaJank> Alright, I want to check out kubuntu, what is the best method? I have 4.10 ubuntu on a cd, should I install that and just grab the KDE files or download the install CD for Kubuntu?
<mdz> SuperL4g: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/
<mdz> BamaJank: if you install Ubuntu 4.10, you will need to upgrade to the development release anyway in order to install the Kubuntu desktop
<mdz> BamaJank: so it is probably simpler to download a new ISO
<BamaJank> Thanks mdz, will do
<kbitty> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22008
<b-_-d> i will post a amd64 and ix86 iso in about 10 hours
<b-_-d>  SuperL4g what you at now?
<SuperL4g> 20%
<b-_-d> 21% here :(
<mdz> SuperL4g: did you receive the URL I sent you, where the .torrents are available?
<mdz> they are in the same directory as the isos; we always publish torrents at the same time
<b-_-d> torrents did not work
<mdz> b-_-d: if they did not work for you, the problem is on your end (I am using them right now)
<SuperL4g> mdz: yes sir, and unfortunately, no one wants or is going after the PPC .iso at the moment :)
<BamaJank> Torrents are working for me
<b-_-d> i have access to two fast servers
<SuperL4g> brb
<b-_-d> http and ftp will work for everyone
<mdz> yes, but they will also take 10 hours
<mdz> bittorrent not only saves bandwidth on the server side, it'll get you the file faster
<b-_-d> mdz not at 200+ and 300+ k
<kbitty> did ne one like my ss?
<b-_-d> 16.9k is no good
<b-_-d> i have tons of bandwith to use
<BamaJank> Give me some...I have low bandwidth.. :(
<b-_-d> lol
<BamaJank> ;-)
<BamaJank> 25k is pegging me LMAO
<SuperL4g> mdz: yeah, no one wants the PPC one like I do, at this point :)
<mdz> SuperL4g: I'm seeding it, zero peers
<SuperL4g> mdz: you have it already?
<mdz> I built it
<SuperL4g> :)
<b-_-d> can site that host kubuntu isos use the kubuntu logo?
<BamaJank> Good way to get it ;-)
<mdz> I have a seed running with all 6 images; currently ~75kb/sec on -live-powerpc.iso, 0kb on -install-powerpc.iso
<b-_-d> i think i will also offer a isos in parts  
<mdz> b-_-d: I don't see why not, as long as you are offering the official images
<SuperL4g> mdz: I wonder why I can't see it...?
<b-_-d> mdz i want to be shure
<b-_-d> we do not want issues later
<mdz> SuperL4g: I suppose I could be hitting the limit on the number of peers
<mdz> hmm, no, that limit is per torrent
<mdz> every other torrent is active, and I've served 3.6GB worth of the powerpc install iso previously, so I think it's OK on this end
<b-_-d> i do not see a point of contact on the site
<b-_-d> i will just not use the logo :(
<mdz> that's fine too
<mdz> we don't use the logo on the official download page either
<b-_-d> i want to i just do not want to get hit later
<mdz> I've told you that it's fine, but I don't think it's important
<b-_-d> ok
<b-_-d> is it ok to host other distros in same dir
<BROKEN_LADDER> who are ops in #ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm banned, and the person who banned me won't reply or tell me why he did it.
<b-_-d> i have some gentoo isos in the dir i want to put kubuntu in
<Roey> hi
<Roey> ok
<Roey> what in the blue FUCK
<mdz> kubuntu, like ubuntu, is free software
<Roey> mdz: I reboot to try out Kubuntu,
<Roey> I see that it detected my raid array
<Roey> so I mount /dev/md5 (/home)
<Roey> look around (not writing anything)
<Roey> umount it, and reboot
<b-_-d> Roey great i also run scsi
<mdz> scsi and raid are orthogonal
<Roey> upon rebooting, I see that md5 and md6 have been jumbled up;
<Roey> that is,
<b-_-d> my 39160 and 2940u2w worked
<Roey>  /dev/hde1 and /dev/hdg1 are now on /dev/md5, where before they were on /dev/md1
<b-_-d> Roey want scsi card?
<Roey> no
<b-_-d> hdg?
<Roey> I want to know what kubuntu did that jumbled up the ordering of the drives.
<b-_-d> that is ide
<Roey> because now I can't load /home.
<Roey> long story, I have two sata hard drives with a 2.6.7 kernel
<Roey>  /dev/hdg and /dev/hde
<Roey> and they're in a software raid1 array.
<Roey> so...
<b-_-d> Roey fix by hand from live cd in chroot
<Roey> I want to fix it so that /dev/md1 consists of /dev/hd{e,g}1 
<Roey> and that /dev/md5 consist of /dev/hd{e,g}5
<Roey> and that /dev/md6 consists of /dev/hd{e,g}6
<Roey> like that.
<Roey> b-_-d: how?
<Roey> b-_-d: I don't know what got messed up.
<SuperL4g> Okay... some investigation tells me that Luxi Sans is part of the ttf-freefont package.  But apt-get install tells me the newest version is already installed.  If that is the case, why do I not see Luxi Sans in any list of fonts anywhere?
<b-_-d> mount the drive and do trile and error
<b-_-d> i only use real raid 
<b-_-d> but i am not knocking software raid
<mdz> SuperL4g: that font is not part of ttf-freefont
<b-_-d> 25%
<SuperL4g> mdz: do you know what package it comes in?
<mdz> SuperL4g: I have never heard of it
<b-_-d> copy the fonts from a win box
<SuperL4g> KDE 3.1 - 3.3 has had it
<b-_-d> whey work well in xorg
<Roey> fuck meeeeee
<Roey> ack.
<SuperL4g> bingo
<SuperL4g> licensing
<SuperL4g> they're non-free
<Roey> mount: /dev/md5: can't read superblock
<Roey> what the fuck
<Roey> ?
<Roey> how can I tell if my data is still there???
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/mnt# mount -t xfs /dev/md5 /mnt/md5
<Roey> mount: /dev/md5: can't read superblock
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/mnt# mount -t xfs /dev/sda5 /mnt/md5
<Roey> mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /mnt/md5 busy
<b-_-d> where can i find a package list
<b-_-d> http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/documentation.php#d0e275
<b-_-d> read under "Package Management"
<b-_-d> person coding missed the word all
<b-_-d> There are literally thousands of applications written for KDE, Kubuntu cannot install of them and it is unlikely that you would want it to.
<slick> hi all, does anyone know if azureus can be used under kubuntu?
<slick> i have installed jre and the gtk version of azureus, it starts fine but just doesnt load, no errors or anything
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<psoulocybe> hi guys
<psoulocybe> i'm trying to setup a static ip
<psoulocybe> i can't find it in kcontrol
<psoulocybe> any ideas?
<dilema> BROKEN_LADDER, versioning?
<BROKEN_LADDER> huh?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do you mean?
<dilema> dist-upgrade would upgrade the entire OS and the version(base)
<dilema> while upgrade would simply upgrade all of that but keep the old version file
<BROKEN_LADDER> version?
<psoulocybe> anyone know how to do the network settings?
<BROKEN_LADDER> "do"?
<dilema> BROKEN_LADDER, yes the /etc/release or whatever your distro uses
<BROKEN_LADDER> you mean like ipchains?
<psoulocybe> no, i just want my local ipaddress to be static
<dilema> psoulocybe, that'd be the net file
<psoulocybe> where is that?
<dilema> where you set the static ip
<dilema> and dhcp/dns
<psoulocybe> i'm a little lost w/ the new kde
<dilema> on ubuntu not really sure(funny you ask I was looking for it earlier)
<psoulocybe> i can't find it anywhere
<psoulocybe> and no one on my other linux channels has any idea either
<psoulocybe> i figured someone on #kubuntu would know :)
<dilema> on gentoo its /etc/conf.d/net
<dilema> let me look
<dilema> a bit harder
<Clintology> dilema: he's saying.  like in ubuntu you go to System > Administration > Network Settings
<dilema> Clintology, which is the same as modifing the net file
<dilema> but on a more perm basis
<Clintology> who wants to edit a file to change their IP though? :)
<dilema> if he's looking for the GUI frotnend in KDE
<psoulocybe> lol
<dilema> I don't know
<psoulocybe> yeah...  i don't
<psoulocybe> in the last kde it was in kcontrol
<psoulocybe> but now it's not here
<Clintology> dilema: yes,  that was his question :)
<dilema> heh
<dilema> sorry 
<psoulocybe> if there is a command line way, i'm cool with that
<dilema> psoulocybe, there is
* dilema looks to see where those ubuntu people stashed it
<psoulocybe> lol
<psoulocybe> i love my router, but god i wish it gave ip addresses based on mac address... it made it so much easier
<dilema> not wireless?
<psoulocybe> it's wireless
<dilema> huh
<psoulocybe> but my computer isn't wireless
<dilema> ahh
<psoulocybe> :)
<dilema> aight gimme a minute to find this puppy
<dilema> wtf
<dilema> where the hell is it
<psoulocybe> i'm trying it in /etc/network/interfaces
<psoulocybe> i figure i can specify address, netmask, and gateway... and i should be cool
<dilema> ifconfig_eth0=(
<dilema>         "192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<dilema> )
<dilema> that
<dilema> where 192.168.1.101 = your ip addy
<psoulocybe> i have to specify my dns too don't i?
<psoulocybe> shit
<dilema> one sec
<psoulocybe> i'm going to have to call my provider
<dilema> heh
<dilema> na ya shouldn't
<dilema> routes_eth0=(
<dilema>         "default gw 192.168.1.1"
<dilema> )
<psoulocybe> i remember having to when i had my dsk setup
<dilema> thats your router addy
<psoulocybe> i'll try using 192.168.1.1
<dilema> check your router
<dilema> it should have your dns
<psoulocybe> oooh
<psoulocybe> good idea
<psoulocybe> thx
<dilema> actualy ya don't need DNS
<dilema> heh
<Quinn_Storm> some routers have a (caching/proxy) dns server built in...so yeah try pointing dns at your router and see if that works
<psoulocybe> really?
<dilema> just your netmask/static ip addy/router gateway
<dilema> psoulocybe, ya my net file doens't have dns enttries
<dilema> and it's set up for statip ip
<dilema> (on my gentoo box)
<psoulocybe> hmm... when i save interfaces, do i have to restart anything to get changes to take effect?
<dilema> so just modify/add what I pasted and ya should be good
<dilema> yeah
<dilema> restart net
<dilema>  /etc/init.d/net restart
<psoulocybe> that didn't work
<dilema> the run ifconfig
<dilema> huh
<dilema>  /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<psoulocybe> hmmm... definatly need dns servers for my isp
<psoulocybe> don't know why... but i do
<psoulocybe> had to reboot to get changes to interfaces too
<psoulocybe> that was weird
<psoulocybe> /etc/init.d/networking restart didnt' do it
<dilema_> odd
<dilema_> i dunno what the dns looks like
<dilema_> wwell how to input dns
<psoulocybe> yeah.. i'll google it
<ztonzy> amu, morning
<psoulocybe> i found out something not to try... and possibly a bug w/ kubuntu
<psoulocybe> knetworkconf is the module you can apt-get for kconsole
<psoulocybe> do not do it
<psoulocybe> it's not compatible w/ hoary it seems... as it threw a number of bugs for me
<Beuno> hey, Im using ubuntu, and Im trying to get kubuntu installed
<Beuno> can anyone give me a hand?
<ztonzy> Beuno, http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/faq.php
<ztonzy> or :  "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Beuno> yeah
<Beuno> I did that
<Beuno> I get this:
<Beuno> kubuntu-desktop: Depends: python-gnome2 but it is not going to be installed
<Beuno>                    Depends: python-imaging-sane but it is not going to be instal
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> install those first maybe ?
<Beuno> well, I do get an error when trying to install those
<ztonzy> Beuno, then I dont know :(
<Beuno> ok, Ill keep on digging, thanks
<ztonzy> Beuno, maybe do backup and install Kubuntu from scratch ?
<ztonzy> I did that
<memcmeme> greetings friends
<lexNL> hiya guys
<memcmeme> hiya
<lexNL> I've installed the kubuntu beta.
<lexNL> now, when I open "storage media" and click on a drive
<lexNL> I get an error!
<ztonzy> lexNL, install pmount
<lexNL> pmount? with kynaptic i assume?
<ztonzy> "apt-get install pmount"
<haggai> maybe we should add that workaround page to the topic
<ztonzy> or in konsole (terminal)
<ztonzy> haggai, I wonder if it is a workaround rather than a plain miss
<lexNL> oh yeah, not sure where to put this, but on a normal install, with K3B, I had to install cdrdao manually
<haggai> ztonzy: I don't get you.  I mean workaround as in working around a known problem
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:haggai] : Preview Released http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/ | Feedback please: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPreviewComments | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPreviewKnownProblems
<ztonzy> haggai, I had same problems before...after browsing and goggling I first did modprobe usb-storage and then edited my fstab, then amu told me to install 'pmount' instead (I think it was he who told me to do that)
<ztonzy> well...
<ztonzy> I dont know everything, it is just a hunch
<haggai> ztonzy: but if kubuntu had installed pmount by default, there would be no problem, right?
<ztonzy> haggai, true
<lexNL> ztonzy: I've installed pmount... I should reboot, or ...?
<ztonzy> dont know if you need to "modprobe pmount"
<ztonzy> but I would try the storage media first
<ztonzy> I also wished this would work as default Ubuntu (with Gnome) that the drives(media) loads on desktop by auto...as on the Gnome desktop (I used Ubuntu before)
<lexNL> ztonzy: yeah, I was impressed with that too.
<lexNL> but I'm more a kde guy so...
<ztonzy> lexNL, same here
<haggai> ztonzy: bring it up on the mailing list (about icons on the desktop) and we'll see what the concensus is.  I quite like the icons too
<haggai> you guys do know it can be turned on in control centre, right?
<lexNL> ztonzy: the media:// still complains about fstab orso. the modprobe pmount gives an "pmount not found" error 
<ztonzy> haggai, oops :)
<ztonzy> lexNL, aah...maybe a reboot is at hand then
<lexNL> hehehe :) ok... Will try that. Should I put pmount in some modules config file orso? to make sure that it loads?
<haggai> I don't think it is a module
<ztonzy> LOL
<ztonzy> haggai, thanks...sorry :)
<ztonzy> I think pmount has to do with hal-stuff...but I dunno
<haggai> that's right
<haggai> the user needs to be a member of the 'plugdev' group
* ztonzy is not fully linux guru yet...long yet to go
<lexNL> haggai: is that so by default, or should I do some user-group magic?
<haggai> lexNL: should be by default.  'id <your-username>' to check
<lexNL> yep, it is.
<lexNL> thanks.
<lexNL> I'll be going for a reboot. back in a sec.
<haggai> back later
<lexNL> ztonzy: nope, no succes
<lexNL> still get fstab error
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> I have lines in fstab, but I commented them out
<lexNL> yeah... i guess the idea is that pmount /dev/hda2 mounts it automatically in /media orso... but it doesn't seem like media:// actually uses pmount
<lexNL> because it still gives errors about /etc/fstab
<ztonzy> usb-sticks here get loaded as /dev/sda1  or sdb1/
<lexNL> i could try a usb-stick, but my normal harddisk partition won't even work yet :)
<lexNL> well, besides the / dir obviously
<lexNL> (and it does work when I mount manually as well)
<ztonzy> funny, suddenly I got loads of media loaded (harddisks)
<spiral> hi
<lexNL> media:// does recognize my memory stick.
<lexNL> and it actually mounts it as well
<lexNL> Impressive
* lexNL impressed
<lexNL> now the partitions
<lexNL> nope, still nothing there.
<ztonzy> lexNL, yepp, that is what we wanted for you
<lexNL> but the memorystick works!
* lexNL happy to see my memorystick work that easy.
<lexNL> the thing still does not work with /dev/hda6 for example, my big data partition.
<ztonzy> lexNL, is usb-storage  loaded when you do 'lsmod' ?
<ztonzy> usb_storage  I mean
<lexNL> yep, part of the scsi_mod thing
<lexNL> and ide_core
<lexNL> and as itself
<ztonzy> mine is also loaded by itselg
<ztonzy> itself*
<ztonzy> what mainboard type ?
<lexNL> yep, looked over it, but it is here as well.
<lexNL> mainboard as in motherboard? An asus amd64 mobo.
<ztonzy> oh, better than mine...got a Asus kt600
<lexNL> k8v se here.
<lexNL> not sure if it is any better - or any good at all - but it seems to work
<ztonzy> I had Huge problems with my former mobo...a Shuttle with nforce2 ultra...network and filesystem error...
<lexNL> (ok, I'll edit the fstab, probably the easiest way out.)
<ztonzy> sold it and bought this little more than a week ago
<lexNL> I actually had a asus k8n (i think it was) that only worked a day with my amd64, then it never booted up again.
<lexNL> another asus k8n mobo also didn't work.
<ztonzy> ack
<lexNL> ok, that is better.
<lexNL> now, I've always have to chown alex.alex my /mnt/hda2 directory, before I can write to it when the partition is mounted.
<lexNL> is there a nicer way to do that?
<lexNL> oh, have to go offline. Thanks for your help ztonzy!
<lexNL> bye!
<ztonzy> hmm bye! :D
<ztonzy> too late...
<pepsi> howdy hi
<pepsi> i installed kubuntu
<pepsi> and now my fonts are all borked in gnome..
<pepsi> no antialiasing
<buz> hi
<buz> how can i figure out what color depth my system runs on? color gradients (like on the login page) seem very rough...
<spiral> hi
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<apokryphos> mornin' :)
<ztonzy> oh
<snk00sj> hello, i am trying to get my nforce2 sound working on kde3.4
<ztonzy> ;)
<snk00sj> anyone ever did that before ? :p
<ztonzy> snk00sj, sorry no...I throwed my crappy nforce2 ;) - seriously...there was an error on it...now KT600 :)
<snk00sj> i saw alot of people on google trying to get it running, but no succes stories 
<ztonzy> snk00sj, sorry about that
<snk00sj> its not your fault
<ztonzy> :)
<snk00sj> heh, its working
<snk00sj> :)
<apokryphos> cool
<snk00sj> what did i do ? i just plugged out my usb headset and rebooted :)
<ztonzy> sorry for being offtopic...but have anyone tried "Skype"  successfully?
<snk00sj> on win i did :)
<ztonzy> and with linux, I saw Skype-compliant headsets yesterday
<ztonzy> :)
<ztonzy> got curious
<_P_> i used  skype 
<_P_> on debian  some  time  ago 
<snk00sj> what windowmanagers are you guys using ?
<_P_> on kubuntu  not  yet
<snk00sj> i need something leet, with alot of transparancy & easy configgin :)
<Beineri> snk00sj: kwin
<apokryphos> kwin
<ztonzy> snk00sj, kde 3.4 of course :p
<ztonzy> _P_, and it worked well ?
<_P_> yes 
<_P_> impressive
<ztonzy> :)
<ztonzy> anyone know what webcam works best with linux?
<ztonzy> and is there any kde based similar tool as gnome-meeting ?
<_P_> ztonzy:  gnomemeeting  is  the  one  and the  best
<apokryphos> ztonzy: not as advanced, I don't think.
<apokryphos> ztonzy: I have a Logitech, and that works reasonably when I can take the dust off it.
<ztonzy> _P_, ah ok
<apokryphos> Google might help
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hehe...what model ?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, true
<apokryphos> will have to see if I can find the box; actual webcam only says "Logitech"
<ztonzy> I borrowed a kodak ez200 a while, but I dont have it no more...it was tricky but I managed to get drivers going, but bad quality...but in windows superb and one of the better cams around (using CCD instead of CMOS)
<apokryphos> I doubt I'll find the box, but it's old enough for them to not seem to sell it anymore on: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/productlist/US/EN,crid=2203
<hoschbert> hi
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm which one of them ??
<apokryphos> (but here it is: http://tinyurl.com/6n4t9)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: none of those; they don't seem to sell it *there*. I imagine the newer ones will likely work... might be better checking google though)
<apokryphos> hoschbert: hi :)
<ztonzy> aaah
<ztonzy> apokryphos, old model
<apokryphos> yeah
<ztonzy> I was thinkinf of a Creative model
<hoschbert> the menufont in firefox for example is very very small ... how can i change it without changing the screenresolution plz?
<detached> can you tell me how to activate the root account on kubuntu?
<hoschbert> tried everything with fonts and menus in "lost and found"
<hoschbert> sudo passwd root
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell detached ubusudo
<Pyre> detached: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<hoschbert> btw
<apokryphos> hoschbert: you want the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package
<detached> Pyre: thanks !
<detached> but do you recommend activating it ?
<apokryphos> nope
<ztonzy> apokryphos, "Creative Webcam NX Pro"  my idea 
<detached> or it's better with sudo?
<apokryphos> detached: no need
<detached> apokryphos: oke
<hoschbert> k, i try this, thx
<apokryphos> ztonzy: looks very nice :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, and a nice price in a e-shop over here
<apokryphos> sweet
<ztonzy> fairely compared to other stores
<apokryphos> hoschbert: with that package you can alter gtk fonts from kcontrol
<nohar> has anyone managed to make the "window shortcut" kwin feature work ?
<apokryphos> nohar: to press Win as a shortcut?
<nohar> non
<nohar> right clic on a window title
<nohar> and see window shortcut menu entry
<nohar> in advanced menu
<nohar> this thingy used to work
<nohar> (and is life changing imho)
<apokryphos> works fine here
<nohar> you activate the windows with the shortcut ?
<apokryphos> yup
<nohar> rha :/
<apokryphos> what's happening? Is it not letting you select something as a shortcut?
<nohar> the keypress does nothing
<apokryphos> nohar: does it imply that it has applied the shortcut? As in, does the apply shortcut window disappear?
<nohar> no it's supposed to activate it only
<nohar> i found the problem
<nohar> it's more anoying
<nohar> it's not working with every shortcut :/
<nohar> shift-f1 does not work for instance
<nohar> with kde 3.3 i used to have F1 bound to a konsole no modifier
<apokryphos> no, I really do think it's meant to only activate it. What else is it meant to do?
<nohar> "no, I really do think it's meant to only activate it." We agree on that
<apokryphos> right
<nohar> and that is not working if you chose the shortcut Shift-F1
<nohar> try it :)
<apokryphos> F1 is likely taken up by something else in your system tray
<apokryphos> it works with Shift-F1
<apokryphos> though that doesn't necessarily mean it'll work for you
<nohar> hum
<apokryphos> Try applying something obscure, like... Win-U
<nohar> wierd then
<nohar> that works
<apokryphos> ;)
<ztonzy> anyone using wacom with Kubuntu ? and if...how did you do to get it work easy... ?
<nohar> that's what i told you, it's not working with every shortcut
<nohar> for an obscure reason
<apokryphos> Not obscure reason :). The shortcut is already applied elsewhere.
<netdur> hey, I'm on hoary, if I installed kubuntu, will KDE app get it place at Gnome menu?
<apokryphos> I don't recall if the problem with adding things to menus was fixed in Gnome...
<yuxel`> hi, i've a problem when updating from sid
<yuxel`> 1- i cannot see any item on kmenu as -> http://82.145.230.234/kubuntu_kde.jpg
<yuxel`> 2- an error occured on settings:/ on kde
<yuxel`> 3- i cannot see anything o kcontrol
<yuxel`> 4- cant see anything on applications:/ on kde
<nohar> an awful lot of key shortcut are impossible to set
<nohar> even some not used anywhere
<netdur> I don't want KDE add it's apps to Gnome menu, I want it stay clean
<nohar> there's a real problem :/
<apokryphos> nohar: if they're used in kcontrol, then you likely can't apply 'em.
<teprrr> hmm, is there somewhere a list of available packages?
<teprrr> something like packages.debian.org but for ubuntu..
<apokryphos> teprrr: archive.ubuntu.com
<nohar> apokryphos: windows-anything does not work
<nohar> tried 'j' 'u' 'a'
<apokryphos> nohar: but you just said a second ago that it did. :)
<nohar> apokryphos: yes but i didn't try this particular one
<apokryphos> teprrr: I don't think it's searchable yet, though.
<nohar> i tried alt-a
<nohar> which works
<nohar> i assumed the same for win-u w/o trying
<nohar> i was wrong
<apokryphos> Most of the ones I'm trying are working... how about Win-X
<apokryphos> *Z
<nohar> nop
<nohar> plus in the title windows
<nohar> instead of { key shortcut }
<nohar> there is {}
<apokryphos> Yup, because no shortcut is applied, likely.
<apokryphos> Keep trying a few keys; I'm sure some will pop-up.
<nohar> i know some work
<nohar> apokryphos: in kcontrol/khotkeys it works
<nohar> i'm pretty sure it's a bug
<nohar> not anoying to me cause it works in khotkeys
<apokryphos> I'm not having any problem here, so I don't really know.
<apokryphos> yuxel`: have you seen some of the articles on the site? Sid -> hoary isn't really supported, but you might find something of value there.
<apokryphos> there have been a few success stories
<no0tic> I have installed Ubuntu hoary preview, there are problems apt-getting kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<apokryphos> no0tic: what's the problem?
<no0tic> apokryphos: sorry, are there problems? :)
<apokryphos> no0tic: see /topic
<no0tic> apokryphos: ;) 
<apokryphos> Running very smoothly here.
<no0tic> apokryphos: installing kubuntu-desktop onto a preinstalled ubuntu system will I get both kde & gnome running fine?
<apokryphos> That's right; you will.
<no0tic> apokryphos: very cool :)
<no0tic> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> np :)
<amiroff> hey guys, everyday more and more people here, great!
<apokryphos> yup 8). Haven't seen it hit 60 before...
<no0tic> are there arguments between kubuntu developers & ubuntu's?
<no0tic> apokryphos: 61 ;)
<apokryphos> no0tic: kubuntu devs are ubuntu devs. :)
<sangria1> I have a problem. Users can't login except in failsafe mode. Use kdm
<no0tic> apokryphos: so it's only a different default installation, eventually
<sangria1> any idea?
<apokryphos> no0tic: precisely. Terminology is a little confusing (because, say, there is no gubuntu, but this is clarified on the wiki, pretty much).
<no0tic> apokryphos: great, thanks for your willingness
<apokryphos> np :)
<apokryphos> sangria1: have you tried adding a new user? 
<apokryphos> current permissions might be mucked up...
<snk00sj> does anyone know the name of the packages i need for the x included ?
<snk00sj> includes ?
<snk00sj> xorg-devel is not it
<teprrr> apokryphos, okay, thanks
<apokryphos> snk00sj: x dev packages? libx11-dev I think it is
<snk00sj> ahh yes !
<snk00sj> :)
<snk00sj> tnx man !
<apokryphos> no worries :)
<snk00sj> kinda new at this :)
<sangria1> apokryphos: I have
<sangria1> let me try again
<snk00sj> checking for libz...configure: error: not found
<snk00sj> Possibly configure picks up an outdated version installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system.
<apokryphos> someone had this problem yesterday; looking back on the log, I think installing zlib1g and zlib1g-dev worked
<apokryphos> heh, same.
<sangria1> apkryphos
<sangria1> same problem even after creating new user
<apokryphos> hmm
<sangria1> root can normally login, but not the users
<detached> when i try to install yahoo messenger i get some dependency errors >>> Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed. Package libglib1.2 is not installed. Package libgtk1.2 is not installed. Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed. >>> how can i get the packages ?
<sangria1> :-(
<apokryphos> sangria1: I don't really know.. I'd recommend trying in #ubuntu
<detached> when i try to install yahoo messenger i get some dependency errors >>> Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed. Package libglib1.2 is not installed. Package libgtk1.2 is not installed. Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed. >>> how can i get the packages ?
<apokryphos> detached: does apt not have them?
<apokryphos> detached: though, why not use kopete?
<detached> oke apokryphos  i'll try kopete
<detached> downloading...
<snk00sj> tell me something guys, i am kinda new at linux
<snk00sj> if i post compile errors here, everyone can tell me wich package i need
<snk00sj> how do i find out myself wich package i need for wich error ?
<apokryphos> snk00sj: several ways. A lot of the time the package will be in apt; Google helps a *lot* sometimes (ideally, people should consult it before the channel); synaptic search for "provided packages", too.
<snk00sj> so you copy paste the error in google, if that doesn't really give you help ?
<snk00sj> configure: WARNING: libjpeg not found disable JPEG support
<apokryphos> I have many times, yes.
<snk00sj> checking for Qt...configure: error : QT (>= Qt 3.1) headers & libs not found
<snk00sj> apokryphos i am doing this all the time, and i see people reacting to forum threads
<snk00sj> "you need this and that package"
<snk00sj> and then i try em all, and reconfigure
<apokryphos> snk00sj: the first one I'm sure you can guess
<snk00sj> but there must be an easier way to debug the packages i need
<apokryphos> snk00sj: there's a lot about the second on google
<snk00sj> apt-get install libjpeg
<apokryphos> Probably do apt-cache search <packagename> to find out the exact name
<apokryphos> It's not always that you necessarily need a package; sometimes a variable isn't defined etc.
<apokryphos> in #kde: <sangria1> I am getting a weird problem on my SimplyMEPIS distro. 
<apokryphos> heh
<snk00sj> thanks for the help apo
<snk00sj> helped me alot, if i do a apt-cache search i look for all packages matching the name
<snk00sj> is there a way to view wich are installed and wich not ?
<snk00sj> locate ?
<apokryphos> There's two ways
<apokryphos> dpkg -l | grep <packagename>
* apokryphos looking for the exact other
<apokryphos> apt-cache pkgnames | grep <packagename> -- that's to see what's installed
<apokryphos> I'd recommend you using Synaptic, however. That'll be clearer/easier.
<snk00sj> ok i'll try that
<alm> anyone have any good suggestion for a firewall?  Something with a GUI would be good
<snk00sj> i tried installing some new themes for my kde3.4
<snk00sj> everything configured fine, make & make isntall worked fine
<snk00sj> but i cannot see em in the theme manager, anyone an idea how i can trace this thingie ?
<apokryphos> did you specify the prefix on the configure?
<\sh> guys, anyone working on the qinx style for kde?
<teprrr> hmm, shouldn't kubuntu run kpersonalizer when starting kde first time after installation?
<Telep> teprrr: in the "ubuntu" spirit I'd guess not.
<Telep> the whole point is to have good defaults, not have to personalize immediately
<teprrr> well, umm, at least the fonts sucks.. :P
<teprrr> and I think antialiasing could be turned on as default too :P
<Telep> true, don't know why it isn't
<Riddell> teprrr: that's on my todo list
<Riddell> Telep: because I havn't had time to investigate how
<teprrr> hmm, I would suggest syncing the selection and qt's clipboard as default too
<Riddell> teprrr: hell no
<teprrr> um, why?
<Riddell> that is the number 1 source for beastie reports to trolltech
<Telep> Riddell: ok
<teprrr> I think most regular users will get confused when they cannot paste what they've copied
<Riddell> users will get confused when they control-C copy then end up pasting what the mouse has just selected
<BamaJank> mdz
<teprrr> umh, well, most of the time I see people complaining about why the clipboard doesn't work right.. :P
<teprrr> maybe disabling the whole selection would be a choice, but not very good one...
<BamaJank> anyone know if the links for the "CD"s up at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/ are actually DVDs?
<Telep> BamaJank: they're cd's
<\sh> in what package are the x includes?
<BamaJank> Why is it reporting 1,018mb to put on a CD?
<Telep> BamaJank: reporting where? Looking at the full list of files at the bottom of the page, 637M is the largest I can see
<teprrr> the menu looks pretty slick though :p
<teprrr> nice one
<BamaJank> I am in Windows and Nero reports to burn the ISO requires 1,018mb
<\sh> what packages i have to install for kde development? 
<Telep> BamaJank: sounds weird, sorry I can't help with that... which one did you download?
<BamaJank> The torrent for ix86 Telep
<BamaJank> I will figure it out, but for a moment I wondered if some were DVDs, I even returned to the link to double check
<Quinn_Storm> question...the kubuntu kdenetwork package...was it built without mdnsresponder/dnssd/zeroconf support?  if so, are there any plans to change that?  according to kde's website, the apple mDNSresponder that's necessary for it is now under the BSD license so its compatible with the DFSG...(and it compiles/installs cleanly with little/no effort on my kubuntu system at least)
<\sh> what is the best way to get an updated kde-devel package if you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: kde-devel 3.4 isn't in the ubuntu/kubuntu repositories yet
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, so theres no way to develop for 3.4?
<\sh> right now?
<b-_-d> just ran md5 sum I the amd64 livecd
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: you'd have to get & compile 3.4 yourself from kde sources as far as I know...I think they are working on fixing that though...it'll partly depend on when debian sid gets the packages too...b/c if they get them then it will be trivial for the ubuntu devs to add them
<b-_-d> getting the i386 livecd
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, so kdelibs4 is what?
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: huh? kdelibs4 is the current kdelibs package (in hoary its 3.4 right now)
<b-_-d> amd64 livecd will be posted on a fast server today
<\sh> ok..this i need :)
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, is kubuntu not based on the main packages?
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: note that in typical debian parlance, the kdelibs4 is just the binaries, if you want the headers and stuff you need kdelibs4-dev.  and no, kubuntu is, at least as far as I know, newer than the current debian sid packages
<Beineri> \sh: what's wrong with kdelivs4-dev?
<\sh> Beineri, nothing, i need the dev packages
<\sh> for 3.4
<Beineri> \sh: install them :-)
<\sh> Beineri, so kdelibs4-dev ;)
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: kdelibs4-dev is 3.4 right now so you can use it
<\sh> i need my qinx theme for kde ;)
<Beineri> \sh: and kdebase-dev
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: qinx came with my kubuntu-desktop...or is it a special qinx?
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, i don't have any qinx here, and i installed on hoary the kubuntu desktop
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: oh, install kdeartwork
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: its not in kubuntu-desktop by default
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, hmmm..qinx is not default in kde
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: its in the kdeartwork package, I promise, I didn't compile from source and I am using hoary myself
<\sh> hmmm
<Beineri> Quinn_Storm: what do you do if you cannot fulfill your promise?
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: specifically I think its in the kdeartwork-style sub-package, but if you install kdeartwork that'll include it
<\sh> ok
<Quinn_Storm> oh hell -.-
<Quinn_Storm> ignore everything I said
<Quinn_Storm> I must have been brain-dead
<Quinn_Storm> I am so sorry
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, ??
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: I thought I had it...let me look up a repository with it for you
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: I had a moment of stupidity.  this looks like it has a package if 1.2-2 is okay with you. http://debian.neo.pl/ - the sources.list line would be deb http://debian.neo.pl/wfmh unstable main contrib non-free
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: I should learn to check before I speak...I trusted my memory and was remembering wrong, it doesn't come with kdeartwork...I'm sorry
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, well...no problem, i know this :)
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, 1.3 is out :) btw :) u r the maintainer?
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: no I'm not unfortunately, or I'd have 1.3 up there, heh
<teprrr> hmm, there's no kdetv for kubuntu?
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: I do like qinx though and know why you want it, heh
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, for the laptop its the best, imho
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: its nice for a low-powered system too
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, well..finally i'm a ubuntu user for now 2 hours ;) and to recreate your fav. workplace it's quite hard...for my ~x86 gentoo it was easy to do :)
<Beineri> teprrr: add to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuSuggestedPackages :-)
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: well at least you're not afraid of compiling stuff, hehe.  I hate waiting for stuff to compile, that's why I'm a (k)ubunu user myself...debian seems to be the best base for a linux distro out there right now, and the k/ubuntu teams are doing great work on top of it
<teprrr> Beineri, oh. thanks :)
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, well...I like debian for servers in datacenters, but I'm running a serverfarm only with gentoo servers
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, and I was searching for an easy to setup laptop solution :)
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: my experience has been that debian is quite nice for a desktop thanks to the magic of apt (and the behind-the-scenes work all the maintainers do to make sure just about every single package "just works")
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, and this wasn't like this when I had debian on my desktop...so i switched from debian to gentoo 3 years ago
<\sh> and now my laptop runs with ubuntu :)
<\sh> usability debian ;)
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: ahh, well with debian these days, especially ubuntu/kubuntu, debian seems quite nice...I've only been using debian for like a year or so now...started with ubuntu/kubuntu like a month ago...I've tried a few others (even freebsd), but I like debian-based best.  I started linux with slackware many years ago now
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, hehe...1993 :)
<\sh> suse slackware ;) 
<teprrr> hmm, kdesdk seems to be still kde 3.3.2 insetad of 3.4 :P
<teprrr> like kde-i18n's too
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: I could never get suse to install right...I had a short experience with redhat but I didn't like it much...tried out gentoo but got fed up with waiting for stuff (even on an athlon 1.2ghz/512MB ram)
<\sh> kdesdk4?
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: there isn't a kdesdk4 pkg yet
<Quinn_Storm> teprrr: yeah they haven't packaged all of kde3.4 yet it only just came out
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, oh, but it was logical ;)
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, well...I was employed at redhat and at this time there wasn't any fedora at all...so the distri was nice...but now
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: I just didn't like the setup much...and I tend to agree with the DFSG, being a bit of a Freedom nut myself so I don't mind debian...(though I have to admit I do use some non-Free packages)
<Quinn_Storm> I think we all install the flashplayer
<Quinn_Storm> if nothing else for homestarrunner.com
<\sh> hmm..i should stop now with working on the computer and should watch constantine
<teprrr> Quinn_Storm, yes I know it just came out :P
<Quinn_Storm> lol...I've heard that was a good movie...haven't seen it yet
<\sh> Quinn_Storm, i don't know..i will check it out...if the svcd implementation is working in totem ;)
<Quinn_Storm> \sh: heh, it probably is...if not try some other players (kaffeine, mplayer, etc.) ... you may have to install stuff from an extra repository
<\sh> but i must say, the locale configuration in ubuntu is really nice :)
<\sh> mplayer is not working, i tried it with a normal mpg movie
<\sh> but i have to check what it is
<Quinn_Storm> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main - install mplayer-whatever from there
<\sh> will check it later...right now i have to relax...i'm feeling like getting a flu
<Quinn_Storm> yuck
<teprrr> hmm, is there easy way to use 8859-1(5) instead of utf8?
<ggilbert> oh I love the latest kde build. Prompts you to turn off things like the slow keys gestures :)
<ztonzy> Riddell, do you know anything about exporting to image gallery from Tools menu in Konqueror ?  something than have been taken out or needs to be added extra to KDE ?
<Beineri> ztonzy: kdeaddons 3.4 is not yet packaged
<ztonzy> Beineri, hmmm  ok
<Beineri> ztonzy: you could install kdeaddons 3.3.2 though
<Riddell> ztonzy: it's in kdeaddons konq-plugins (which has not been upgraded to 3.4 and has file conflicts)
<ztonzy> Riddell, hm ok...the kdaddons doesnt seems to want to be installed either
<AMIGrAve> does the ksayit app has aloready packaged ?
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: kmouth?
<Beineri> AMIGrAve: not 3.4 at least
<Beineri> and wasn't in kdeaccessibility 3.3 it seems
<teprrr> ksayit is in 3.4
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: Beineri : thanks
<Roey> hi
<Roey> haggai:  hi! you're here too??
<Roey> how do I clear my MBR?
<amiroff> Roey: under windows or linux?
<Roey> linux.
<buga> Roey: if you want a standard boot record, use install-mbr from the mbr package
<amiroff> Roey: and fixmbr does that under windows
<Roey> I have two Raptor disks in a raid1 array.  I want to install Ubuntu on one disk, and on bootup I don't want the mbr from the other disk to get in the way of booting
<Roey> to ubuntu
<Roey> in other words, I don't want this disk to be bootable.
<buga> if you can choose first disk in the BIOS, you are lucky. otherwise install-mbr has a --drive parameter
<Telep> mit se hpj?
<Telep> oops
<Telep> wrong channel :D
<amiroff> guys, how to set KDE_NO_IPV6=true permanetly on KDE?
<AMIGrAve> anyone here using firefox on their gmail account ? When I save files using Download link for attachements in gmail the file is actually not saved !? very strange. Wile selecting an image on any website using save image as will work I know it sounds very odd.
<buga> amiroff: it's not the kde way, but you can use /etc/environment file
<amiroff> buga: thanks I already got and answer: export KDE_NO_IPV6=1
<amiroff> ~/.kde/env/noipv6.sh. Create it and add "export KDE_NO_IPV6=1" there
<b-_-d> the live cd is crashing here
<b-_-d> is it loading the nvidia driver?
<Play> http://www.playzero.com/
<Glin|Jol> i just installed kubuntu
<Glin|Jol> i am trying to make changes to my kde menu but none of my changes are saved
<Glin|Jol> i am using the command kmenuedit
<Glin|Jol> any ideas?
<amiroff> guys, what is the most popular irc app for KDE ?
<Glin|Jol> i use xchat
<manchine> amiroff: konversation
<amiroff> manchine: yes, currently using it, seems ok
<manchine> xchat is too much gtk (that is to say, DULL,)
<Glin|Jol> manchine: heh true
<amiroff> Glin|Jol: we're making a KDE distro to ditribute to our friends so, all apps must be qt based ..
<Glin|Jol> yeah qt i would go konversation
<manchine> amiroff: wise choice. ppl of refined eyecandy taste ;)
<manchine> i'd never install ubuntu without this new K prefix
<manchine> one thing that keeps on puzzling me... does ubuntu bundles any genearalk admin GUI tools?
<manchine> otherwise, i see it as debian made a bit more easy
<amiroff> manchine: well, that is the deal for kde devs isn't it?
<amiroff> manchine: I never had latest kde so early on debian before
<amiroff> manchine: so I am all for kubuntu/ubuntu, and I love other desktops too
<manchine> amiroff: neither do i
<manchine> but that was not my question
<manchine> anything in the ubuntu world similar to mandrake control center or redhat's config tools?
<amiroff> manchine: I don't think so
<manchine> i can do most things regardless od distro, but i'm wondering about newbies
<manchine> of
<amiroff> manchine: for example there are gnome system tools and other gtk tools on ubuntu
<amiroff> like network config, and app installing
<amiroff> but for now, no qt counterparts afaik
* manchine dives in apt-cache search
<psn> amiroff: kynaptic for app install
<amiroff> psn: well, that is under heavy development for now, but it works
<manchine> i still prefer the prompt
<manchine> though i am much more a GUIk than a geek
<amiroff> anyways, I think kubuntu/ubuntu duo will lead the linux distros in future
<manchine> that is not the war to Win
<manchine> i became atheist about distros
<manchine> specialy subdistros
<manchine> and subsubdistros
<manchine> there are basicaly 3 ways of packing up a linux kernel and the gnu tools: slackware, debian and rpm-based 
<billytwowilly> HI, I'm hoping someone knows how to fix this. I'm trying to set kaffiene as the player of choice for avi files, but the settings won't save. Whenever I close the file associations app they revert to broken.
<manchine> ohh yes, a 4th one
<manchine> the masochist
<manchine> gentoo
<billytwowilly> tar.gz
<manchine> src based
<billytwowilly> this file associations thing is really frustrating me... I've run into this bug every once in a while since the2.x kde's
<wjesusaxl> hey guys I have some problems trying to install kubuntu-desktop
<wjesusaxl> guys!
<Glin|Jol> whats your problem
<wjesusaxl> I have so many unmet depencies
<wjesusaxl> dependencies
<Glin|Jol> did you install from the cd?
<wjesusaxl> http://www.pastebin.com/260645
<wjesusaxl> Nop 
<wjesusaxl> apt-get install
<wjesusaxl> I got it from hoary repository
<billytwowilly> If you have universe and metaverse (multiverse?) as repositories then you shouldn't have unmet dependencies..
<Glin|Jol> billytwowilly: as far as your problems are concerned, how are you setting the file associationsd
<wjesusaxl> take a look
<wjesusaxl> http://www.pastebin.com/260650
<billytwowilly> Glin|Jol, Both right click, open with, save settings and in kcontrol
<Glin|Jol> hrmm mine is set to kaffeine by default
<Glin|Jol> and you do have kaffeine installed correct?
<wjesusaxl> what coul be the problem?
<billytwowilly> yes.
<billytwowilly> It's strange. Because it set to kaffeine to open file for a bit but kdeinit said it couldn't run kaffeine.
<billytwowilly> Now it has miraculously decided to go with totem as the movie player of choice..
<wjesusaxl> where can I get the KDE package?
<billytwowilly> now it's stuck on totem... and adding kaffeine
<billytwowilly> wjesusaxl, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<billytwowilly> That will set you up nicely.
<Glin|Jol> what happens when you remove totem
<wjesusaxl> there are so many unmet dependencies
<billytwowilly> I'm trying that now.
<billytwowilly> I removed totem and added kaffeine and now there are no setting for x-msvideo and avi
<wjesusaxl> it shows that to this computer... I tried before on another computer by installing kde-core
<wjesusaxl> and it worked
<wjesusaxl> but none of them are working right now
<billytwowilly> wjesusaxl, You don't have your /etc/apt/sources.list file setup properly, almost gaurenteed.
<wjesusaxl> http://www.pastebin.com/260650
<wjesusaxl> check it out yourself
<wjesusaxl> I think it's ok
<billytwowilly> no it's not.
<billytwowilly> It's wrong.
<wjesusaxl> is it?
<wjesusaxl> damn
<billytwowilly> go read the wiki on how to set it up so that you have hoary sources and you have universe and metaverse (might be multiverse)
<Glin|Jol> its multiverse
<wjesusaxl> it's multiverse
<billytwowilly> the kdde in warty is horribly broken.
<billytwowilly> I'll give you a quick starter hint though;) wherever it says warty in there it should say hoary and you have the universe repository commented out.
<billytwowilly> hmm.
<billytwowilly> maybe that last deb on the end is ok. Can you have main, universe multiverse on the same source?
<roey> hi
<billytwowilly> anyway, you need to comment out the first entry at the very least I think.
<roey> what's kubuntu's default root password
<roey> I try the instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<billytwowilly> there is no root password.
<roey> but there apparently is a password set.
<billytwowilly> try your user password maybe?
<roey> tried that, didn't work.
<buga> roey: where do you want to use that password?
<roey> for root.
<billytwowilly> does sudo work?
<roey> *no*
<roey> it asks for root password.
<billytwowilly> hmm.
<billytwowilly> no idea then, sorry.
<wjesusaxl> I'll edit my sources.list
<roey> ok, thanks anyway.
<roey> also, I have this setup:
<roey> it's so fucking weird, why did ubuntu do this:
<wjesusaxl> thanks
<roey> md1 : active raid1 dm-3[1]  dm-2[0] 
<roey>       39061952 blocks [2/2]  [UU] 
<roey> md0 : active raid1 dm-1[1]  dm-0[0] 
<roey>       96256 blocks [2/2]  [UU] 
<roey> yet md2 is:
<roey> md2 : active raid1 sda6[0]  sdb6[1] 
<roey>       33447232 blocks [2/2]  [UU] 
<roey> ?!?!?!?
<NamShub> hello
<JasperM> hi ;)
<NamShub> Im about to install kubuntu on my machine but before I go I just wanted to make sure... is it 100% compatible with debian (unstable) repositories?
<jfields> hey.... does kubuntu have built in (right after install) support of viewing quicktime and realmedia, etc.... on the net from say places like apple.com/trailers
<JasperM> jfields : no...see ubuntu wiki on restricted formats 
<jfields> why??? mepis does
<JasperM> jfields : I beleive it has something to do with laws in the US....just browse the net for w32codecs and kaffeine will play quicktime and realmedia
<jfields> one more thing i want to ask..... when i install can i set up a user/password system like everyother distro... so that when i type in su.... it prompts for password
<JasperM> jfields : mepis has w32codecs installed by default and kubuntu hasn
<jfields> and the mplayer-mozilla plugin...
<NamShub> JasperM: that was half my question. It is possible to simply add a (standard debian) rep. to the sources.list and then apt-get it? Is ubuntu stable/testing/unstable/mix of them?
<jfields> will kaffeine work seemlessly?
<psoulocybe_> go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<psoulocybe_> that tells you how to get most plugins
<psoulocybe> most things that worked for warty, work for hoary
<JasperM> NamShub : ubuntu is a snapshot of debian unstable, most of the debian unstable repositories work (line merrilat)
<jfields> well ok... that's not too much trouble.... i just wanna know if when i "su" to do something it will ask for the root password instead of just letting anyone get on and use kynaptic/synaptic and fook things up
<NamShub> JasperM: ok thanks.
<NamShub> Gonna reboot and install now :)
<encKe`> git r done
<b-_-d> where do i post bux fixes
<b-_-d> where do i post bug* fixes
<jfields> welll whatever.... 
<jfields> some support you guys have
* JasperM was just about to tell jfields about sudo and groups ;((
<b-_-d> o well
<b-_-d> the live cd has many issues with its start scripts
<b-_-d> never turn glx on if you do not have the nvidia driver
<b-_-d> i will crash the system
<b-_-d> it* will crash the system
<b-_-d> dri is not a smart option
<b-_-d> the boot controll is broken
<b-_-d> live-extert acpi-off will not work
<b-_-d> cd will load drivers for hardware not found
<b-_-d> cpu scaling is not smart
<JasperM> another bug : kUser only works from the command line (sudo kuser) and not from the menu
<b-_-d> locked three of eight test boxes
<b-_-d> i can fix the xorg bugs
<b-_-d> but i need a place to send my patch
<thoreauputic> b-_-d: umm - http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<b-_-d> do not use a mem= line on any nvidia card in xorg.conf
<b-_-d> will do :)
<b-_-d> JasperM is that all you found?
<buga> b-_-d: send patches to bugzilla ( https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ )
<b-_-d> also chmod o+rw /dev/dsp
<buga> b-_-d: why?
<buga> audio group membership is enough
<b-_-d> if you add a user the user in not auto added the the grupe audio in /etc/grupe
<b-_-d> a bad fix i know
<b-_-d> but it works for now
<JasperM> b-_-d : I run Kunbuntu from harddisk (installed Ubuntu long ago and upgraded to Kubuntu)...less buggy
<b-_-d> that is not a good fix
<b-_-d> we need to fix Kunbuntu 
<b-_-d> can i get a .config for the kernel
<buga> b-_-d: ls /boot/config*
<b-_-d> ok
<b-_-d> kernel-2.6.10-1.770_FC3 is a very stable kernel it powers my gentoo boxes
<b-_-d> gentoo kernel is not very good at all
<b-_-d> can i some how copy the system off a livecd and chroot to work on it?
<b-_-d> i want to test in real hardware not vmware
<buga> b-_-d: I don't know a good way, but fdisk->mkfs->copy-with-tar->vi fstab->grub-install may work. you said that you are using gentoo, so this should not be a problem for you :))
<tackat> KDE 3.4 rocks :)
* |QuaD- likes kde3.4
<|QuaD-> b-_-d: what is wrong with the regular install of kubuntu?
<b-_-d> |QuaD have not tried yet working with live cd image
<sn0wman> if i install kubuntu-desktop, will kdm replace gdm?
<b-_-d> sn0wman just edit /etc/rc.d
<buga> sn0wman: /etc/X11/default-display-manager contains the actually used display manager
<buga> sn0wman: according to http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/documentation.php#d0e123 apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will display a debconf window, where you can choose
<sn0wman> oh, ok
<sn0wman> cool
<apokryphos> b-_-d: that doesn't seem to exist for me, here.
<b-_-d> ok cd /
<b-_-d> tar -cvjf etc.tar.bz2 etc/
<b-_-d> that will make a small fike called etc.tar.bz2 in /
<b-_-d> mail it to me
<b-_-d> wayne@linuxmall.us
<apokryphos> b-_-d: it's alright... don't really have the problem; just out of interest there.
<b-_-d> it would also give me a better idea of how Kubuntu works
<b-_-d> i am only testing the live cd
<b-_-d> will the real install ask whre to put stuff
<b-_-d> or do i need to tar /
<apokryphos> b-_-d: it won't ask; you don't select packages, neither.
<apokryphos> you can specify which partition is / though, of course.
<b-_-d> you don't select packages?
<b-_-d> man
<apokryphos> b-_-d: to install; nope. You can always just install/delete anything after.
<apokryphos> it takes a matter of minutes
<LeeJunFan> I think I have found liberation from Mandrake :)
<apokryphos> b-_-d: how are you finding the liveCD there?
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: cool :)
<b-_-d> do i do not get the select what is used swap /boot /usr /home etc. etc...
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: yepper, just have to learn apt now.
<apokryphos> b-_-d: you sure can
<apokryphos> LeeJunFan: it's trivial to learn, and I find it superior to Mdk's urpmi, easily.
<LeeJunFan> learn better that is.
<b-_-d> apokryphos downdoaled it so i could give kubuntu a try but found many bugs
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: so far I'm really impressed - especially by apt's speed compared to rpms'.
<apokryphos> b-_-d: might be worth compiling a bug-report. What type of bugs? Critical?
<b-_-d> apokryphos if the live cd is short lived no need
<apokryphos> Yeah, but it would help them improve it. ;)
<b-_-d> i am ging to tar sda to sdb then unplug sdb so it can not be accessed than install to disk
<b-_-d> going* to
<Glin|Jol> how would i go about making gtk less ugly heh
<apokryphos> Glin|Jol: you can "force apply" your kde style onto your gtk stuff
<Glin|Jol> apokryphos: how would i go about doing that?
<apokryphos> Glin|Jol: you can also specify the fonts you want to use in it from kcontrol
<AMIGrAve> since my last update I can't add Applications for file types handling. The action is simply ignored and I get this error output when starting the filemanager in a console :   ASSERT: "m_pService" in /build/buildd/kdelibs-3.4.0/kio/kfile/kopenwith.cpp (802)    and also this line :   ASSERT: "service" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.4.0/kcontrol/filetypes/kservicelistwidget.cpp (247)
<Glin|Jol> apokryphos: the fonts are fine
<b-_-d> Glin|Jol  most apps can be build with out gtk support 
<Glin|Jol> its more like xchat, firefox etc
<Glin|Jol> the scroll bars look horrible, as do the buttons
<b-_-d> rebuild the app and run from $HOME
<Glin|Jol> b-_-d: you mean configure from source?
<b-_-d> ya 
<Glin|Jol> hrmm
<b-_-d> xchat is a small build 
<Glin|Jol> dunno if i want to go through all that trouble heh
<Glin|Jol> yeah i know
<b-_-d> firefox is in the middle
<Glin|Jol> i just try to not compile since then i wont be able to update via apt-get update etc.
<apokryphos> Glin|Jol: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<apokryphos> Glin|Jol: that's the package you want
<b-_-d> when a ran debian i build xfree and mp3 encoders by hand
<Imrahil> I have a question regarding kubuntu networking. All of the ubuntu docs refer to using gnome network settings to configure networking. I am not familiar with how debian networking scripts work, can anyone give me a pointer?
<Glin|Jol> apokryphos: thanks a lot, that was exactly what i was looking for
<b-_-d> for the rest of the sysrtem there is no real point
<Glin|Jol> anyways brb
<apokryphos> Imrahil: there is knetworkconf
<Glin|Jol> apokryphos: after i downloaded and installed that package, is there anything else i need to take care of?
<b-_-d> Glin|Jol did the install get your host and domain name correct?
<Glin|Jol> b-_-d: yeah
<apokryphos> Glin|Jol: kcontrol > Appearance & Themes > GTK Styles and Fonts
<b-_-d> omost of the crap most be live cd issues only
<b-_-d> o most of the crap most be live cd issues only
<Glin|Jol> apokryphos: woo you are a lifesaver
<apokryphos> b-_-d: I had issues with the liveCD that I never had on the real thing
<apokryphos> Monitor detection/x setup & Network configuration, specifically.
<b-_-d> ya 
<b-_-d> and auto turning all hardware on in a high end box is not smart
<b-_-d> you will sometimes run out of IRQs
<Glin|Jol> i had that problem with mandrake
<Glin|Jol> thats why i made the switch to kumbutnu
<Glin|Jol> err
<Glin|Jol> kubuntu
<b-_-d> i have more stuff than IRQs but i just turn stuff i do not use off
<NamShub> Hello :)
<b-_-d> com1 com2 printer port 1394 sencers ide1 acpi floppy all off here
<NamShub> almost flawless install :)
<b-_-d> hello NamShub 
<b-_-d> lspci ?
<b-_-d> pls
<b-_-d> almost?
<b-_-d> what happen?
<b-_-d> small issue or ooooooooo noooooooo
<NamShub> small issues
<NamShub> didnt add existing gentoo to grub, lost network on first boot
<NamShub> thats it :)
<geneo93> i need some help with latest updates for hoary
<Beuno> hey, I just installed kubuntu over ubuntu, and now Im stuck on 640x480, any ideas?
<|QuaD-> Beuno: did you look at the x.org logs?
<Beuno> no, where are they?
<|QuaD-> in /var/logs
<apokryphos> Beuno: if resize and rotate kde program doesn't allow you to, you have to edit your xorg.conf
<Beuno> ok, Im looking at the log
<Beuno> where the xorg.conf file?
<apokryphos>  /etc/X11
<|QuaD-> Beuno: /etc/X11
<Beuno> :D
<Beuno> thanks
<Beuno> ok, changed some stuff
<Beuno> I just log out and log back in?
<|QuaD-> ctrl shift backspace restarts it
<Beuno> hmmmm
<Beuno> anywhere?
<Beuno> doesnt seem to do anything
<|QuaD-> in X
<NamShub> :S
<NamShub> seems I lose my net connection after a few minutes
<NamShub> I dont even know how to bring it back
<NamShub> any clues?
<NamShub> (please help me before I lose it again, heh)
<roey> hi
<roey> I've sort of gotten around the issue of kubuntu having an unknown root pw  by booting off the livecd, chrooting, and running passwd roo.
<roey> *root
<roey> thanks to anyone who helped earlier
<roey> Now...
<apokryphos> NamShub: it's worth asking in #ubuntu. Probably some ifup/ifdown eth0 stuff...
<roey> why can't I use hdparm to turn on DMA on my SATA drives???
<NamShub> apokryphos: ok thanks
<Beuno> hey, just wanted to let you know I got it to work
<Beuno> just ran dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Beuno> :D
<apokryphos> cool :)
<Beuno> tnx for the help!
<b-_-d> hdparm support for SATA and SCSI sucks
<roey> b-_-d: er
<roey> b-_-d: in that.. it doesn't exist?
<b-_-d> ?
<b-_-d> ya
<b-_-d> roey well that is not fully true
<b-_-d> hdparm -t and hdparm -T work
<b-_-d> but they are poor benchmarks anyway
<roey> SadEagle: b-_-d:  what the hell is up with jeff garzick, eh?
<b-_-d> no idea
<roey> he maintains it.
<b-_-d> NamShub what hardware
<b-_-d> you using?
<b-_-d> i just want a cool debian like system where the apps are not older than i am
<Glin|Jol> haha
<encKe`> does Ubuntu support a pretty good range of pci wireless cards?
<encKe`> like Motorola?
<apokryphos> b-_-d: app support is really very good. You can check out what's in.. archive.ubuntu.com. 
<apokryphos> *good/speedy
<buga> argh, a friend of mine says the konqi-based graphic on http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/konqi.png is like a benzene ring.  yes, she is a chemist. :)
<b-_-d> where is the package list? i need bogofilter spam filter
<apokryphos> buga: I don't see how :P. Beneze ring: http://www.bartleby.com/61/imagepages/A4benzen.html
<apokryphos> b-_-d: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/
<Blissex> b-_-d: you should be using 'aptitude' or 'synaptic' that managed the package lists for you.
<apokryphos> Blissex: he's not using kubuntu
<apokryphos> not sure if you can view them on the liveCD though
<b-_-d> just did a backup 
<NamShub> :(
<b-_-d> downloading install iso now
<b-_-d> i can not post the amd64 live cd it has too many bugs
<apokryphos> b-_-d: Quote mdz: the torrent I hope ;-)
<Blissex> b-_-d: however, Debian has 'bogofilter' (I use that) so you can be fairly confident of having it in some form under KUbuntu
<Blissex> b-_-d: if you want an'amd64' LiveCD, consider also a ''cousin'' of Ubuntu called Kanotix.
<buga> apokryphos: I also don't see, but I can't convince her
<b-_-d> Blissex ok cool i get 500+ emails each day so that is a big deal to me
<apokryphos> buga: those chemists; typical. ;)
<apokryphos> b-_-d: youch
<b-_-d> ok looking
<Blissex> b-_-d: I get almost no SPAM now, after switching my email address scheme to a particularly geeky one.
<buga> Blissex: ubuntu also has bogofilter in the universe repository
<Blissex> buga: not surprising...
<apokryphos> gmail spam system works pretty great, which is a big plus.
<Blissex> buga: I tend to use mixed Debian/[K] Ubuntu source lists, if one knows what they are doing it works well...
<buga> b-_-d: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ - this is like http://packages.debian.org/
<apokryphos> Blissex: are you using kubuntu kde on another distro? A friend of mine has Mepis; contemplating whether should suggest that he use ubu repos to give it a go.
<apokryphos> b-_-d: Ahh, wasn't aware there was a searchable part for it. Cool.
<apokryphos> Beineri: the link is above, if you haven't come across it yet. :)
<Blissex> apokryphos: not yet, because so far Debian's KDE packages have been mostly OK. Not quite fully switched to KUbuntu :-)
<Beineri> apokryphos: package browser? have it bookmarked yesterday :-)
<LeeJunFan> what's the general replacement for gkrellm these days?
<apokryphos> cool; news to me.
<b-_-d> anyone have a working amd64 install
<LeeJunFan> b-_-d: mine's working.
<pepsi> t
<b-_-d> i want to know befor i try amd64 + scsi
<apokryphos> b-_-d: I believe amu -- one of the devs -- has an amd64
<LeeJunFan> b-_-d: don't have scsi though.
<b-_-d> ya all scsi here
<b-_-d> well ide cdroms
<LeeJunFan> b-_-d: laptop here.
<b-_-d> ok
<b-_-d> i hate downloading
<pepsi> i hate you downloading to
<b-_-d> i only get no more than 30k from the Kubuntu site
<apokryphos> Torrent is better
<Riddell> b-_-d: use a mirror or bittorrent
<b-_-d> others i can get 200k and 300k
<b-_-d> where is the mirror list
<b-_-d> and how do i get on the mirror list
<LeeJunFan> anyone know why right clicking kmenu and trying to open menu editor doesn't work but running kmenuedit works ok?
<b-_-d> i can serve images
<NamShubWin> hi again
<b-_-d> wb NamShubWin 
<b-_-d> bittorrent 0.0kb :)
<apokryphos> might take some time to warm up ;) 
<b-_-d> ok i will check it's spark plugs
<|QuaD-> b-_-d: i get 10 mbit when dling from torrent, like 2 mbit when downloading from mirrors
<b-_-d> 10 mbit man
<apokryphos> depending on your torrent program and/or router/modem setup, you might need to have port forwarding sorted.
<b-_-d> that is bad
<|QuaD-> 10 mbit is bad?
<apokryphos> (as in good :P)
<|QuaD-> yeah, i am sad that in 2 months i lose it
<b-_-d> o 10 mbit not to k
<|QuaD-> i actually have 2 10mbit lines, so 20 mbit total :) but i lose it in may
<b-_-d> 0.0k here
<apokryphos> nice; why losing it?
<|QuaD-> graduating
<apokryphos> ah
<b-_-d> killing torrent
<b-_-d> ya i am on a school line also
<apokryphos> if you have a router, you're likely not listening to the torrent port
<|QuaD-> b-_-d: i2?
<b-_-d> ya
<apokryphos> our school has a nice 10mbit, but reasonably useless, as it's at school.
* apokryphos eagerly awaits university speed
<b-_-d> i get ablout 4000k
<|QuaD-> ahh, i am at uni
<|QuaD-> b-_-d: what schooL?
<b-_-d> apsu
<|QuaD-> apsu? as in penn state?
<b-_-d> no
<apokryphos> I get about 496k (exactly) :P
<b-_-d> http://www.apsu.edu/
<|QuaD-> never heard of it
<b-_-d> small
<|QuaD-> interesting
<b-_-d> what port is torrent using?
<b-_-d> the IT students here are evil
<b-_-d> i have my firewalls locked down
<NamShubWin> this is disappointing :(
<apokryphos> b-_-d: I think it depends on what prog you're using (it might not). On Azureus it's 6881
<|QuaD-> apokryphos: thats standard
<apokryphos> cool; it is alterable, of course, from most programs I'd imagine.
<b-_-d> NamShubWin what is disappointing?
<|QuaD-> apokryphos: have you tried bittornado? i find it much better then azeurus, no bloat
<NamShubWin> that networking mess
<NamShubWin> everything in the install went smooth
<NamShubWin> this is the first distro that get my wireless card automatically, etc...
<apokryphos> |QuaD-: heard about it, never tried. Hmm, in the repos; downloading.
<NamShubWin> but losing the network after ~5 minutes and no way (no clue) to get it back, is disappointing
<apokryphos> qtorrent is nice, but a little too simple.
<b-_-d> i can not find a mirror list
<b-_-d> and the grammer on the site is a mess
<b-_-d> is the webmaster non us?
<apokryphos> |QuaD-: is the executable named something different?
<b-_-d> ya it is
<b-_-d> btcompletedirgui.py
<apokryphos> unknown host btcomple...
<b-_-d> or btdownloadheadless.py
<apokryphos> denied again
<|QuaD-> apokryphos: there are a few executables, i mainly use btlaunchmanycurses
<b-_-d> |QuaD- that torrent command did yiu use?
<b-_-d> you* use
<|QuaD-> b-_-d: why is kubuntu.org.uk bad grammer, seems fine to me... your grammer seems worse
<b-_-d> wb P229 
<P229> I like kubuntu's rendition of ubuntu's threesome, heh
<b-_-d> |QuaD- i just suck at typing my papers are fine
<|QuaD-> but where is the bad grammer on kubuntu's site?
<apokryphos> |QuaD-: who said that?
<|QuaD-> 16:29 < b-_-d> and the grammer on the site is a mess
<apokryphos> oh
<P229> |QuaD-: I didn't see any grammer on the site
* apokryphos chuckles: *grammar. :)
<P229> :-D
<|QuaD-> P229: the writing seemed fine for me too, but i want to know where b-_-d found mistakes
<|QuaD-> if he is so critical
<b-_-d> brb reading
<apokryphos> I'm sure I could find something :D
<|QuaD-> apokryphos: haha, yeah, just like on every site out there
<Roey> hi
<Roey> um
<Roey> is konq-plugins  3.4  in hoary?
<apokryphos> |QuaD-: I am a bit of a pedant/stickler.
<P229> |QuaD-, yeah, unless it's *really* bad, it's probably nothing to get hung up over
* |QuaD- is an engineer, eng for short, ie english no good
<Roey> |QuaD-:  hey, whassup (engineer here too)
<apokryphos> Roey: nope
<Roey> apokryphos:  ok, that explains why it says that it's for 3.3.2 only.
<Roey> s/it/dpkg
<Roey> apokryphos:  will it be made?
<Roey> apokryphos:  make'd for hoary, doyou nkow?
<apokryphos> Roey: you could suggest it on the wiki and/or mailing list.
<Roey> it's...er... part of kde 
<apokryphos> yes...
<Roey> being able to archive web pages or change html settings quickly...
<Roey> basically everything under the Tools/ menu
<apokryphos> Erm, no. Konq-plugins is an extra package -- extra plugins.
<apokryphos> see help:/konq-plugins in konqueror
<Roey> kde-extras is installed yet I don't see anything under Tools
<Roey> one sec I willc ehck this
<Roey> "The requested help file could not be found. Check that you have installed the documentation."
<apokryphos> Yeah.. you'd have to install it. It is a kde package, but it's not core kde or even main kde -- it's part of kdeaddons
<apokryphos> ok, kdeaddons might actually be main kde stuff... :)
<apokryphos> anyhow, if it's good -- suggest it; sounds like a good idea.
<lookorez> is there a repository that has rubygems in it?
<apokryphos> none of mine do
<buga> lookorez: you can download sources from http://people.debian.org/~akira/rubygems/ and rebuild it on ubuntu
<lookorez> i rebuilt it but it doesnt seem to work right 
<lookorez> kubuntu:~$ gem install rails
<lookorez> /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:18:in `require__': No such file to load -- zlib (LoadError)
<buga> do you have libzlib-ruby installed?
<lookorez> according to synaptic I do
<lookorez> I even reinstalled it and installed anythin that looked like libzlib
<buga> hmm, but why is it in /usr/local/lib?
<lookorez> im not sure
<Roey> apokryphos:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Roey>   kdeaddons: Depends: konq-plugins (>= 4:3.3.2-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey> E: Broken packages
<apokryphos> Roey: yup, noticed.
<Roey> apokryphos:  doesn't look like kdeaddons is even built
<Roey> yeah :(
<Roey> apokryphos:  same thing with kde-devel
<Roey> apokryphos:  and pykde
<Roey> apokryphos:  (and my apps are in pykde, which is why I need it)
<apokryphos> Roey: the dev team is very much alive and still active. :) Mailing list/wiki is open for suggestions.
<Roey> where can I suggest this on the wiki
<Roey> ?
<buga> lookorez: i've just downloaded the binary package, ran a dpkg -c ..., it should be located in /usr/lib/ruby/...
<lookorez> which binary package
<buga> lookorez: http://people.debian.org/~akira/rubygems/rubygems_0.8.4-0.1_all.deb
<lookorez> I download that?
<buga> how did you installed the rubygems package?
<lookorez> I think I downloaded rubygems from source
<lookorez> what do I do with that .deb file?
<buga> I see. I meaned source as "source debian package", when I said you can download sources from http://people.debian.org/~akira/rubygems/ and rebuild it on ubuntu"
<lookorez> oh i meant i meant the source code
<apokryphos> Roey: sorry, you could add it on the second link in /topic
<buga> you can install it using "dpkg -i rubygems_0.8.4-0.1_all.deb"
<apokryphos> Roey: though there is another page, too, which I'll dig up
<lookorez> ok i'll try that
<Roey> ok
<Roey> apokryphos:  thank you very much, btw.
<Roey> anyone here running NVidia cards?
<Roey> "
<Roey> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Roey> which version of the nvidia commercial drivers does thsi install?
<lookorez> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of rubygems:
<lookorez> should I just get all those via synaptic?
<buga> dpkg -I ...deb shows dependencies
<apokryphos> Roey: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuSuggestedPackages 
<buga> just "apt-get install ruby1.8 libtest-unit-ruby1.8 libyaml-ruby1.8 rdoc1.8 libzlib-ruby1.8" before dpkg -i
<Roey> apokryphos:  I don't see where I can edit it :(
<apokryphos> Roey: you'll have to first login
<Roey> I see.
<Roey> apokryphos:  can you do it for me? I have a bunch of things to get right with this system first
<Roey> (grub doesn't understand that / is raid1'd, for example)
<Roey> (asks me for the root password for maintenance every tiem I boot up)
<lookorez> I still get the ZLIB error :(
<Roey> computers suck.
<lookorez> weirdly windows setup of rubyonrails is simple as pie
<apokryphos> Roey: you do badly in presupposing (if you do) that I'm not doing anything :P. But no worry, sure, I'll add it later.
<Roey> thank you :) : ):) :)
<Roey> (kdeaddons, kde-devel and kde-bindings, including python-kde3)
<apokryphos> the first is a package to add...
<apokryphos> kde-devel doesn't work because of dependency issues
<apokryphos> same with PyKDE, which amu said he'll sort
<Roey> hm
<Roey> ok
<lookorez> buga: why do you think gems can't find zlib even though I installed it?
<Roey> heh, kaffeine doesn't work either (can't load a certain kpart;  I suspect it has somethng to do with the BC inconsistency introduced last month into CVS0
<apokryphos> Works fine here
<Roey> .desktop not found in search path.
<Roey> interesting how errors seem to follow me around through different OS installs
<buga> lookorez: it's working here
<lookorez> buga:  how do I like debug it
<Roey> they may or may not be problems with my ~
<buga> lookorez: what's the *exact* error message?
<Roey> not sure.
<lookorez> kubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo gem install rails
<lookorez> /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:18:in `require__': No such file to load -- zlib (LoadError)
<buga> lookorez: it tries to use the version you installed before (not the one from the debian package)
<lookorez> so I should uninstall the previous one?
<buga> lookorez: sudo rm -r /usr/local/lib/ruby
<lookorez> kubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo gem install rails
<lookorez> /usr/local/bin/gem:3:in `require': No such file to load -- rubygems (LoadError)
<lookorez>         from /usr/local/bin/gem:3
<lookorez> should I reinstall gems now?
<buga> rm /usr/local/bin/gem
<lookorez> ok
<lookorez> Could not find RubyGem sources (> 0.0.0)
<lookorez>         from /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rubygems.rb:34:in `require_gem'
<buga> hoary?
<lookorez> ?
<lookorez> i use kbutuntu
<buga> it's ok
<buga> me too
* Beineri guesses many here use Kubuntu ;-)
* Verwilst wonders about kubuntu
<timlinux1> has anyone build kdevelop 3.2 against kubuntu installation yet?
<lookorez> buga: what do I do now?
<buga> lookorez: i'm trying to figure out, what is different on your installation...
<lookorez> well what does the error msg mean
<lookorez> it means that it can't find gem installed or something?
<lookorez> i looked at the code but I don' really know what it means
<buga> did you run dpkg -i after the apt-get command again?
<lookorez> oh nope
<lookorez> i will try this
<buga> do it
<lookorez> ok i got a different result
<buga> it runs "gem install /usr/share/rubygems/1.8/gems/sources-0.0.1.gem" from postinst script (this is called after a successful debian package installation)
<lookorez> it installed a whole bunch of stuff from rubyforge
<lookorez> but it gives an error after stuff is installed: 
<lookorez> : /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:26:in `require': No such file to load -- action_controller (LoadError)
<maxchee> does anyone here know how to uninstall ubuntu and associated packages?
<maxchee> and keep kubuntu
<Beineri> maxchee: debfoster ubuntu-base kubuntu-desktop
<Beineri> you may want to keep grub, a kernel and synaptic too ;-)
<buga> lookorez: Updating Gem source index for: http://gems.rubyforge.org
<buga> lookorez: Install required dependency rake? [Yn] 
<buga> did you get this question too?
<lookorez> i installed that yeah
<lookorez> and a bunch of other stuff, actionrecord etc
<lookorez> maybe I don't need actionmailer ?
<maxchee> also is there a quick way to minimize all windows?
<maxchee> like a show desktop applet
<lookorez> press the desktop button?
<maxchee> is there one on kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Beineri: perhaps this is obvious, but why debfoster kubuntu-desktop?
<lookorez> there is on mine in the kde task bar
<maxchee> found it
<Beineri> apokryphos: because you want to keep "kubuntu"? :-)
<apokryphos> Beineri: I might be misunderstanding the usage of debfoster, but won't that weed it out?
<Beineri> apokryphos: or maxchee
<lookorez> buga:  should I directly download stuff from gems.rubyforge.org ?
<Beineri> apokryphos: if I'm not seriously mistaken know you tell what packages to keep :-)
<maxchee> I can't find debfoster
<apokryphos> maxchee: apt-get install debfoster
<Beineri> maxchee: it's in universe
<buga> lookorez: it works too but not this is the problem
<buga> lookorez: i've suceed to simulate the problem, investigating it
<apokryphos> Beineri: not sure if I understand :P. Syntax seems to be "debfoster [options]  [package1..]  [package2..] .." so kubuntu-desktop is package2 in this case, to be weeded out? 
* apokryphos hopes he isn't delusional
<Beineri> apokryphos: read man al?
<maxchee> is there a why to reinstall the who distro
<Beineri> manual   (increasing count of typos is a good signal to go to sleep ;-)
<maxchee> through apt-get?
<apokryphos> Beineri: yup
<maxchee> apokryphhos: 
<maxchee> apokryphhos: do you know how to reinstall ubuntu?
<maxchee> apokryphhos: using apt-get
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base, should do it. 
<maxchee> apokryphhos: I mean after you have ubuntu up and running
<maxchee> apokryphhos: and wanting to reinstall it
<apokryphos> (and ubuntu-desktop)
<apokryphos> erm
<apokryphos> You could by a couple of commands (would involve removing it and re-installing); but other than that -- nope.
<buga> lookorez: sorry, I can't say what is this error message, it's ruby gem specific. I would ask it on a ruby channel
<lookorez> ok
<maxchee> apokryphos: are you sure it's debfoster?
<apokryphos> 100%
<apokryphos> maxchee: do you have the Universe repository enabled?
<maxchee> apokryphos: yes
<maxchee> apokryphos: it says this in the help text
<maxchee> apokryphos: Installs package1, deinstalls package2
<apokryphos> heh, same here.
<apokryphos> but how about the man page?
<maxchee> apokryphos:  debfoster maintains a list of installed packages that were explicitly requested rather than installed as a depen
<maxchee>      dency.  Arguments are entirely optional, debfoster can be invoked per se after each run of dpkg and/or aptget.
<maxchee>      Alternatively you can use debfoster to install and remove packages by specifying the packages on the command line.
<maxchee>      Packages suffixed with a  are removed while packages without a suffix are installed.
<maxchee>      If a new package is encountered or if debfoster notices that a package that used to be a dependency is now an
<maxchee>      orphan, it will ask you what to do with it.  If you decide to keep it, debfoster will just take note and continue.
<maxchee>      If you decide that this package is not interesting enough it will be removed as soon as debfoster is done asking
<maxchee>      questions.  If your choises cause other packages to become orphaned more questions will ensue.
<apokryphos> maxchee: don't flood the channel. :)
<maxchee> sorry, it's just part of the man page
<apokryphos> under the Synopsis -- does it not imply that the syntax is like what I said above?
<maxchee> apokryphs: I think this is what I need: sudo debfoster ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> hehe, I don't quite know. 
<apokryphos> (btw, you can use TAB for auto-completion of nicks)
<maxchee> thx, apokryphos.
<maxchee> apokryphos, does debfoster purge the packages?
#kubuntu 2005-04-01
<apokryphos> Not quire sure what you mean by that; it's reasonably new to me, but I think I understand what it does... not sure on its actual usage, though. Help/man seem to conflict.
<maxchee> thx
<_P_> apokryphos:  do  you  know  when  kdeaddons is  added  to  kubuntu?
<apokryphos> _P_: nope; though, it has been suggested in the article on the Wiki.
<_P_> i can't install  because  dependecies problem with  some konq
<apokryphos> it is an official package released with KDE, so hopefully... soon.
<_P_> ah 
<delltony> i have a question for some reason when i close my laptop and then come back to it later its as if x dies or something. all i get is a black screen with a flashing cursor in the upper left corner.  I can't launch a virtual shell or anything to see whats going on? any idea. I believe its something with power  management but i don't know how to resolve it. If its hibernation id personally rather get rid of that crap. all if anything i
<delltony>  would like is to simply turn off the monitor nothing more.
<psn> delltony: try pressing ctrl+alt+f7
<Blissex> delltony: it is probably something like sleep/standby mode...
<Blissex> delltony: try switching VTs first to a console one and then back, that often resets things.
<Blissex> delltony: as 'psn' suggests 50% of the way.
<delltony> aww ok didn't do the atl f7
<delltony> i was doing f1 and f2
<delltony> trying to get a shell to see what was causing it to hang
<delltony> will try aft f7 again with the ctrl of course
<delltony> when it happens thanks
<delltony> is there anyway to turn off that sleep standby im using 3.4 and hoary preview
<billytwowilly>  http://members.shaw.ca/quilley/snapshot2.png
<billytwowilly> my kubuntu desktop in all its glory!
<|QuaD-> beautiful
<billytwowilly> thanks.
<billytwowilly> KDE is finally working close to how I want it to work;)
* billytwowilly is excited
<|QuaD-> haha
<markc> howdy,  what might the default root passowrd be ?
<markc> for the livecds, that is
<markc> can anyone point me to where I might find out what the default root password is for the livecds ? ... I'm kinda stuck and on a borrowed machine to fet to this channel for help
<berli> markc: try sudo?
<mainer1> is kde 3.4 a little buggy?,anyone/
<markc> berli> thanks, meaning there is no default root password ? I'm used to su - ing to root and continue working that way
<berli> markc: i'm new to ubuntu, but from what I can tell the only way to gain root priv's is via sudo.  the installation doesn't even ask for a root p
<berli> pw
<Roey> calc:  you're here I see
<markc> ok, I suppose I can use sudo to change the root pw then... doh, I should have thought of that
<calc> sssh ;)
<Roey> markc:  didnt' work for me
<|QuaD-> i just apt-get remove kdelibs4 
<calc> nothing to see here move along ;)
<markc> are there any docs anywhere on how to remaster kubuntu, or at least unbuntu ?
<Roey> markc:  for me, the root password was already set to soemthing, and I didn't know what it was -- so I solved it by rebooting to the livecd, chroot'ing and doing passwd root  to change the password.
<|QuaD-> whoooooa calc is here :)
<Roey> the legendary calc
<Roey> calc:  you have fans
<calc> heh
<markc> Roey> so is the CD just a normal uncompressed isso9660 filesystem ?
<Roey> markc:  it's the livecd that you boot off of
<markc> Roey> sorry, I don't understand "rebooting to the livecd"... how is that different to just booting up on it normally ?
<markc> Roey> and how would you permenently change the root password when running it as a livecd ?
<markc> Roey> sorry to ask you all these questions :-)
<Roey> markc:  oh it's all fun
<Roey> markc:  so Ubuntu/Kubuntu has this "livecd"
<Roey> you put it in, and you boot to linux
<Roey> it runs off the CD (everything there is compressed, and it is uncompressed into memory behind the scenes for you)
<markc> Roey> iyes, I know all that, already done it, but I'm used to Knoppix and their compressed filesystem... I don't understand what you actually did to change the root password... I presume, so that it was still changed when you ran the livecd ?
<Roey> OH
<Roey> ok
<Roey> at the prompt:
<Roey> mount /dev/hdX /mnt/hdX    #  where hdX is your disk
<Roey> chroot /mnt/hdX /bin/bash  # this starts a shell that maps '/' to  /mnt/hdX 
<markc> Roey> yep, done that... I can see there is a casper/filesystem.cloop so is IS a compressed filesystem, fine
<Roey> passwd root  # this will execute /mnt/hdx/sbin/passwd, remember.
<Roey> note, hdX is your hard disk
<Roey> you don't have to touch the cloop volume in any way (that is on the CD, leave it as it is)
<markc> Roey> oh, are you talking about after it's installed onto a partition ?
<Roey> yeah
<Roey> markc:  I assume you had this installed and didn't have the root password
<Roey> sorry, sorry ;)
<Roey> you can use "sudo bash" to get a root shell.
<Roey> from the ubuntu cd
<markc>  Roey> doh... that simple :-)
* Roey grins sheepishly
<Roey> because sudo is configured to let you execute any command
<Roey> so
<Roey> sudo ls
<Roey> sudo blah
<Roey> sudo bash, why not ;)
<markc> Roey> yes, I was talking about using the livecd... I've been using linux for years but I'm not used to using sudo... and for instance knoppix has no root pw so getting to a root prompt is easy... this ain't knoppix :-)
<Roey> well in knoppix just do su
<Roey> withotu any passwrd.
<markc> Roey> thanks for your help, appreciated... one more question... is there any docs on how to remaster the livecd ?
<Roey> markc:  :) brb
<Roey> oh
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> the knoppix livecd, or ubuntu?
<markc> ubuntu
<markc> kunbuntu even
<Roey> I don't know about ubuntu, but #knoppix and #kanotix can help you with their stuff
<Roey> I don't know
<Roey> btw kubuntu is just an addon for ubuntu ;)
<markc> ok, thanks heaps :-)
<Roey> aye!
<Roey> hey
<Roey> you're in oz arent' you
<Roey> *aren't
<markc> yes
<markc> 1pm
<Roey> cool, cool
<Roey> hot isn't it?
<markc> moderately
<Roey> I want to get a house in Australia, and a house in Washington DC -- when it gets cold in one place, I will fly to the other.  Like a duck.
<markc> I donno, about 25c I think
<Roey> * 9.0/ 5 + 32
<markc> heh, I'd go to Tasmania for the summers if I could
<Roey> 77F
<Roey> heh
<markc> about that, maybe 80f
<markc> where are you ?
<Roey> maryland, usa
<Roey> brb
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I am compiling my own kernel based on /proc/config.gz config file.
<Roey> How do I make an initrd.img with mkinitrd??
<Roey> I want to do this and then be able to use grub-update
<Roey> and then I'll be able to choose my new kernel on bootup.
<Roey> Can I just symlink an initrd to the existing initrd??
<Sparhawk_> roey, if you type mkinitrd it gives you the command line
<Sparhawk_> but i believe it's somtheing like mkinitrd /boot/initrd-filename kernel-version
<Sparhawk_> mkinitrd /boot/initrd-2.6.11-roey1 linu-2.6.11-roey1
<Roey> oh
<Roey> oh, ok.
<Roey> so the /boot/ininitrd-2.6.11-roey argument is just the name of the output file.
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> and the linu-2.6.11-roey1 is the existing kernel image, great.
<Sparhawk_> well, it's the name of the /lib/modules kernel version
<Sparhawk_> without the /lib/modules
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> Sparhawk_: how do I know which modules to add to this rdinit.img ?
<Sparhawk_> i don't use that file, i just put everything in mkinitrd
<Roey> Sparhawk_: how does it know which System.map it should include?
<Roey> what's everything
<Sparhawk_> note, i've never done this on debian or ubuntu, only gentoo
<Roey> ok
<Sparhawk_> default mkinitrd is everything i think
<Roey> ok
<Roey> what
<Roey> all the modules???
<Sparhawk_> system.map is not needed i think.  
<Roey> that's crazy.. I built all of them
<Sparhawk_> all the modules in the initrd is not a problem
<Roey> it'll stuff all several hundred megs of modules???
<regeya> gah!  my monitor is going to die, and that makes me sad.
<Sparhawk_> it's only used to get past the first stage of boot
<Sparhawk_> you do not have several hundred megs of miodules, /lib/modules should only be a couple meg
<Roey> ok
<Roey> Sparhawk_: I built everything anyway (cat /proc/config.gz > .config)
<Roey> er
<Roey> zcat /proc/config.gz
<Roey> that was just so that I could get the same kernel more or less as the default Ubuntu one
<Sparhawk_> 53m for 2.6.10-5-k7 ubuntu kernel, but the init does not actually store the moudles, just pointers
<Sparhawk_> i'm not a kernel hacker, i'm more of those "it just works" kind of guys
<Roey> ok
<Roey> lemme try then
<Roey> so it's:
<Roey> mkinitrd initrd_img kernel_img ?
<Roey> arg this don't work.
<Roey> is there a way to just add a newly compile kernel to the grub system?
<Roey> with minimum pain and rdinit crap?
<Roey> :)
<psoulocybe> umm... how do i take a screenshot in kubuntu?
<neom> psoulocybe - ksnapshot
<songoku> hi all
<songoku> i can't figure out why konq open new links in the same window 
<songoku> is this a bug of kubuntu preview or something related with kde 3.4?
<billytwowilly> can anyone point me to more documentation on the extensions thing in konqueror 3.4?
<billytwowilly> is there a site of extensions?
<neom> http://neom.ca/1a.jpg or http://neom.ca/1b.jpg - What do you like better?
<billytwowilly> 1b
<billytwowilly> 1a is depressing.
<neom> hm
<P229> 1a is cooler, imho
<treke|home> billytwowilly: They are part of kdeaddons
<treke|home> billytwowilly: which isnt available in kubuntu at the moment
<billytwowilly> treke|home: Darn. Is there a list of what are there? I'm jonesing for some bugmenot plugin goodness;)
<treke|home> bugmenot? Probably not included
<billytwowilly> noooo!
<regeya> oooh bugmenot
<billytwowilly> it isn't there.
<billytwowilly> I found some info.
<billytwowilly> firefox has a sweet bugmenot extension.
<regeya> one of the things that has me thinking of installing firefox
<billytwowilly> Yah, firefox is nice, quite nice.
<billytwowilly> I actually like it better than konqueror, but konqueror looks better in kde.
<billytwowilly> when I look at firefox in kde something strikes me as wrong.
<P229> http://adblock.mozdev.org is why I can't use any other browser
<P229> billytwowilly, try installing a different firefox theme
<billytwowilly> so, the html rendering engine in firefox is being ported to konqueror, how about the extension engine?;)
<billytwowilly> There isn't one that quite fits my desktop
<treke|home> the renderer would just plug in in the place of khtml, so not much would really change plugin wise
<billytwowilly> all I really need to be happy with konqueror is a google search thing like in firefox (which I think is possible, I just haven't figured it out yet)
<billytwowilly> and bugmenot would be nice, but not necessary.
<treke|home> that's part of kdeaddons
<billytwowilly> the google thing?
<treke|home> yes
<billytwowilly> ok, I'll just wait for that, the kubuntu guys can't be much longer with it.
<billytwowilly> They've had 3.4 out for a week or so now.
<treke|home> or just type gg:foo in the title bar
<billytwowilly> heh, it's not the same;)
<billytwowilly> hmm.
<billytwowilly> wait, maybe it is. I forgot I modded firefox's behaviour to open searches in a new tab.
<P229> billytwowilly, you mean the search thing next to the address bar?
<billytwowilly> yah
<P229> konqueror has that already
<billytwowilly> well, when I say "I modded" I really mean "I installed an extension that did it for me.
<billytwowilly> P229: yah, it's in kdeaddons.
<billytwowilly> treke already filled me in.
<P229> oh... silly me, I didn't realize I had that installed
<billytwowilly> well, thanks guys, I'm going to save my karma and not ask anymore questions for a while;)
<billytwowilly> ttyl
<treke|home> P229: Is it part of kdebase? Thought it was in addons
<P229> treke|home, the google thing? I actually have no idea. I mostly use gnome, but I have kdeaddons installed and the google search thing does appear in konqueror
<treke|home> cool, kubuntu ppc iso is done downloading :)
<HostingGeek> kubuntu sucks it should be renamed to kuubuntu
<neom> why?
<HostingGeek> because if ku mean towards
<HostingGeek> and ubuntu means humanity
<HostingGeek> ...
<neom> hm
<HostingGeek> Any way the name doesn't make snese
<HostingGeek> kde is not towards humanity its towards power users
<HostingGeek> if kde and gnome would be BSD
<HostingGeek> gnome would be a mix of freebsd and netbsd
<neom> Well either way, we just prefer the kde software enviornment...so, yah.
<HostingGeek> while kde will be of just freebsd
<treke|home> I dont get the analogy
<HostingGeek> kde aim is not to be profonal or portable
<HostingGeek> it real aim is to be configurable
<HostingGeek> humanity means things work alike
<HostingGeek> gnome has a HIG
<HostingGeek> kde has a pile of  widgets
<treke|home> hrmmm. ppc installer doesnt want to work
* treke|home hopes it's just a misburned cd
<kbitty> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22042
<kbitty> kubuntu blue and true
<neom> Are you a girl?
<neom> heh
<kbitty> lol
<kbitty> its purple!
<neom> riiiight. ;P
<neom> http://neom.ca/kde1.png
<neom> sept with 3.4 now.
<kbitty> http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=22008&file1=22008-1.png&file2=22008-2.png&file3=22008-3.png&name=kubuntu+true
<kbitty> with blue
<kbitty> but i just ripped that wallpaper then the first link
<kbitty> if you didnt notice the kubuntu on it
<kbitty> top left
<kbitty> no one likes it ?
<kbitty> ne one got ne good bootsplash images they made or grub splash screens?
<treke|home> ok that's coool
<treke|home> suspend works on my laptop now that I installed ubuntu
<kbitty> does ne one have ne good wallpapper for kubuntu?
<pv_> Hi all.
<pv_> Is anybody else having problems using the Kmail IMAP resources (calendars etc. o
<pv_> n IMAP) on Hoary's new KDE 3.4.0?
<Quinn_Storm> pv_: I think there was a bug something like that in kde3.4 release, not sure if hoary has a patch in the repo yet or not...try making sure you're up-to-date
<pv_> Quinn_Storm, This was on 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 which seems to be the newest version. (I've also filed #7971 in bugzilla.)
<Quinn_Storm> pv_: ok, its probably that they haven't totally applied the patch yet...not certain though, sorry I can't help more, I don't use imap myself
<pv_> Quinn_Storm, Ok, and thanks for the info. 
<marcusT> mmm... I still have the looping kbuildsycoca problem
<markc> is there a remastering howto somewhere ?
<markc> specific to ubuntu/kubuntu, that is
<marcusT> Riddell: ping
<marcusT> amu: ping
<Shaquile> Hey.. I just inserted a SoundBlaster Live card... Any ideas how I get it to work?
<ubuntu> I'm booted up into kubuntu now, is there a way to save my custom settings ?
<ubuntu> Shaquile> modprobe snd-emu10k1
<Shaquile> ubuntu: Already done
<ubuntu> Shaquile> woops, I must have the default kubuntu irc nick :-)
<Shaquile> ubuntu: Hehe
<ubuntu> Shaquile> have you run alsamixer and turned up the volumes ?
<Shaquile> ubuntu: That's not the problem.. ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): No such file or directory
<ubuntu> Shaquile> modprobe snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss
<ubuntu> my old sblive is beeping away under kubuntu
<Shaquile> ubuntu: already done..
<ubuntu> wow, irc nicks are unique so that means I must be the only idiot on freenode that's connected via a livecd!!
<ubuntu> does /dev/dsp exist (ls -l) ?
<insanekane> amu: you there ?
<ubuntu> maybe run this and it _might_ help pinpoint your problem http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=aadebug
<chakie> oo, lots of people here
<chakie> i just downsucked the live cd, not even tested it yet, so i'm just a possible wannabe kubuntuer
<rzei> hi everyone i just installed kubuntu and .... i don't remember being prompted for a root password at any stage
<rzei> is this a known problem? :)
<_P_> rzei:   there is  not  root passwd 
<_P_> kubuntu  and  ubuntu  uses sudo 
<rzei> _P_: oh.. i guessed something like that
<rzei> aah, now i've got my root passwd :)
<rzei> why does it look like that the font size 12 is much bigger than 11 and 13?
<insanekane> rzei: maybe u need to turn on anti-aliasing ?
<markc> rzei> bitstream vera fonts seem to be naturally bigger than helvetica (or airial)
<Shaquile> ubuntulog: Still here?
<Roey> msttcorefonts is not in kubuntu it seems.
<rzei> insanekane: markc: actually a restart took care of that
<markc> the only thing I can't figure is how to save all the settings I've changed in the livecd  so I don't have to to it all again next time I boot into the livecd
<rzei> but hey, there are some pretty insane default settings on kubuntu! every text/plain to text/x-c++ is opened to openoffice writer, and kate comes in next? where do i file a bugreport?
<markc> I thing a tarball of the home dir would be a reasonable workaround
<markc> rzei> I don't know where the bug reports should go but the Help -> Report Bug _> Launch Wizard goes to some loval html files so they could be tweaked for kunbuntu... that'd be cool
<markc> local
<rzei> err.. where's my khexedit?
<rzei> come on, what's this, every diff is supposed to be opened with openoffice?
<markc> perhaps a apt-get install away
<markc> yuk
<rzei> markc: nah the khexedit is there, but it's just hidden
<insanekane> rzei: thanks :)
<markc> where was it... which didn't find it for me
<rzei> damn there's more to tweak in this than in a lfs system :)
<rzei> and i thought i could get away easily :)
<insanekane> lfs ?
<rzei> linuxfromscratch
<markc> heh, I wonder how long I can last without rebooting! I just spent 2 hours tweaking this livecd instance.
<Roey> =)
<Roey> markc:  so I see you got some help with that
<markc> Roey> sorry, with what ? ... no, I haven't figured out how to save all my settings yet... maybe just a tarball of /home/ubuntu might do the trick
<Roey> markc:  with remastering ubuntu livecds? :)
<markc> ah cool, I have a copy of a knoppix save config setup... the tarball is called "config.tbz" and the active script is calle knoppix.sh... hmm, might be able to adapt this for kubuntu
<markc> Roey> hell no, I haven't got anywhere yet except booted up onto the livecd with root access... and I was silly enough to spend a coupl of hours tweaking things the way I like them... couldn't help meself!
<Roey> =)
<rzei> am i the only one who's kcmshells sigsegv when closing?
<markc> yes, cool, knoppix's save settings file is just the home dir plus a couple of dozen files from /etc
<alm> what web browser does everyone prefer?  FF or Konq?
<Telep_> ff
<Telep_> although that's just me, not "everyone" ;)
<alm> I understand, I am using FF now, but considering a switch, I was kinda wondering how flash, movies, etc render in konq
<markc> heh, I added a comment to the KubuntuSuggestedPackages wiki, I wonder if anyone else will be interested, and if I can remain booted on this liveCD until there is a working sollution to save my settings :-)
<Roey> *solution
<Roey> cool
<markc> oh yeah :-) stupid keyboard
<markc> WOW... apt-get works on this liveCD... damn, I wonder how that works... unionFS perhaps... too cool!
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> it was not unionfs
<Roey> it was something else (i remmeber asking that)
<markc> OH NO, there is no PHP in universe... wtf!
<markc> surely that can't be
<insanekane> hahahaha
<insanekane> lovely :)
<Beineri> Roey: "device mapper"?
<Roey> Beineri:  what of it?
<Beineri> Roey: instead of unionfs?
<Roey> Beineri:  oh! ok
<markc> device mapper ? got a URL ?
<Roey> Beineri:  that makes sense.. you have a ram disk and a CD disc and you use LVM to connect them
<Roey> hmm
<Beineri> Roey: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDDesign http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCD
<Roey> markc:  #lvm, #evms
<markc> thanks
<Roey> Beineri:  some of my RAID devices are listed in /proc/mdstat as normal software raid devices (that is, it shows /dev/md2 as sda&sdb), but others are shown with device names like dm-set1 or dm-something-3
<Roey> what's up with that?
<Roey> that's after my installation of ubuntu
<Roey> why is dm managing any of my physical partitions???
<markc> Beineri> those links were exactly what I was after, thank you!!!
<Verwilst> damned the download is slow
<Verwilst> i had 4meg per second until 520 meg, then it dropped to 15k or so :(
<SeeleyUSMC> Yeah really
<SeeleyUSMC> I'm running the dl at 10KB/s...started at only 40 too
<Verwilst> strange though
* _ronny_ can't run k3bsetup. Error: could not find moudle 'k3bsetup2' --> any solutions? :)
<Verwilst> i redownloaded it, and the same, first 3-4 meg per second, at +- 520, back to 16
<Verwilst> 7 now even :'
<Verwilst> :'(
<SeeleyUSMC> 21kbs now
<berli> anyone have a script to fix the KDE text file associations so they don't all open OpenOffice?  I was just doing it manually until i tried to "view source" in konqueror
<Telep> does it still hold true that wireless won't work without gnome-system-tools?
<berli> Telep: i don't have gnome-system-tools installed and wireless works fine
<spiral> hi
<markc> howdy
<benjanet> :D
<amu> g'morning all 
<thiesen> amu: finally.... :-)
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I tried to install a new kernel by building it, then running 'mkinitrd initrd.img-2.6.11.5 2.6.11.5  ;  grub-update'.  Then I tried selecting it from the menu on bootup.  It complains about a 'pivot_error:  no such file' and that it "can't open /dev/console" or something like that.
<benjanet> how do i minimize windows on KDE _
<Riddell> benjanet: click the minimise button at the top right of the window
<benjanet> and ALL windows _
<mfoxela> hi,
<mfoxela> I have installed the preview yesterday and I am missing the "add new network folder" in konqueror "remote:/"
<treke|laptop> hehe
<mfoxela> I have seen this on debian/unstable kde 3.4pre packages
<treke|laptop> I just noticed that 30 seconds ago :)
<mfoxela> is this rwmoved from kde final or from kubuntu?
<mfoxela> s/rwmoved/removed/
<treke|laptop> for the time being you can run knetattach to do that
<mfoxela> thank you for the hint :)
<allee> benjanet: alt-ctrl-D
<treke|laptop> I'd put in a bug report, but I can't get to my mail atm to sign up for bugzilla
<benjanet> allee, Thanks >D
<benjanet> allee, Thanks :D
<mfoxela> I can do that. bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org?
<treke|laptop> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ is what  I found
<mfoxela> ok
<Riddell> mfoxela: it's a known issue
<mfoxela> riddell: ok
<Riddell> mfoxela: there may already be a bugzilla entry, not sure, you should check first
<mfoxela> Riddel: another proposition: what about adding the same tabs to the navigation panel as you can find on the system menu in the panel? 
<mfoxela> I mean the navigation panel of konqueror
<treke|laptop> Riddell: All in all, I think you've done a terrific job on kubuntu. The default install is really nicely simplified
<mfoxela> treke|laptop: you are right, thats the nicest and less bloated default kde installation I have seen
<Riddell> mfoxela: system menu?
<Riddell> treke|laptop: cool, thanks
<mfoxela> in the panel you have the system button with Home folder, Storage media etc.
<Riddell> mfoxela: mm hmm
<mfoxela> and the same 5 buttons could be found in the konqeror navigation panel
<Riddell> mfoxela: they're mostly already in the Go menu
<Riddell> which, like the rest of konqueror, could do with some user interface love
<mfoxela> ridell: you are right, didn't see this
<Riddell> actually the system panel menu needs some improvements too
<benjanet> should i enable "sub pixel hinting" ?
<Riddell> benjanet: if you have an LCD screen and know which way round the colours go
<treke|laptop> benjanet: do you have an LCD display?
<benjanet> treke|laptop, nope..CRT :)
<mfoxela> riddell: I think the hd partitions could be removed from storage media, or at least be separated from removeble media
<Riddell> mfoxela: agreed, I'll try and investigate that
<ztonzy> hi :) <--- hellobot :P
<ztonzy> j/k
<ztonzy> Riddell, sorry again for Gwenview...I now realize how nice it is inside Konqueror
<Riddell> ztonzy: he he, a convert :)
<ztonzy> hehe
<ztonzy> Riddell, what though want...being able to do html gallery of my digicamera pics...also, would be neat
<Riddell> ztonzy: that's in kdeaddons which we havn't done yet
<ztonzy> Riddell, yepp...hd's away from storage media...have loads of those now in storagemedia list :-/
<ztonzy> Riddell, ok...no hurry ?
<allee> Riddell: what html gallery stuff is in kdeaddons?
<Riddell> allee: there's a konqueror plugin to make an HTML gallery of all the images in a directory
<allee> ztonzy:  try kipi-plugins + gwenview or digikam
* Riddell spots kipi-plugins further down his todo list
<ztonzy> well... digikam doesn't compress and make image gallery into html what I know, maybe I am wrong...
<ztonzy> kipi ?
<`TUX``> Riddell: 
<allee> ztonzy: kipi-plugins, is an enhanced version of image gallery of kdeaddons (I almost sure.  But I now it was a copy from KDE cvs)
<`TUX``> i need  to  uses cups  from  localhost 
<allee> kipi:  KDE Image Plugins Interface
<ztonzy> allee, thanks! will try and find it
<`TUX``> but  i can't use  administrator
<`TUX``> how  can i renable  it?
<allee> ztonzy, Riddell:   deb http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary ./  ;)
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> another thing
<ztonzy> Riddell, when I want to install with Kynaptic...the buttons below is not showing...the bottom borders needs to be dragged
<Riddell> allee: as I say, my the todo list :)
<ztonzy> allee, what is it ?
<ztonzy> Riddell, and I need to do it every time
<allee> ztonzy: what?  the URL?
<ztonzy> allee, yupp, what does it contain ?
<ztonzy> no kipi-plugins in my repositry
<DarthFrog> Riddell: Did you see where kubuntu is actually a word in one of the Bantu languages?  Means "to humanity". :-)
<allee> ztonzy: kipi-plugins + latest digikam release.  Try http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php for a list
<Riddell> DarthFrog: yes, pretty fortunate really, means the slashdot comments were about that and not slagging off the name :)
<Riddell> ztonzy: which buttons?
<DarthFrog> Riddell: It'll be more than Slashdot, I'm afraid. 
<DarthFrog> Riddell: You might want to mention it front and centre on the kubuntu web page. :-)
<treke|laptop> might want to verify it's true before doing that :
<treke|laptop> :p
<Riddell> DarthFrog: it's on the FAQ
<DarthFrog> Riddell: Good idea.
<Roey> let's see GNOME folks make up a super-gnome distribution and see how they try and justify Gubuntu.
<Riddell> and yes, like treke|laptop says :)
<benjanet> is there an easy way so KDE fonts dont look so bold ?
<ztonzy> Riddell, continue when want to installed marked stuff in the list
<DarthFrog> Riddell: have I mentioned just how good a job you guys are doing?  I'm seriously impressed with kubuntu.
<BamaJank> Not GuGubuntu?
<Riddell> ztonzy: works for me, can you send a screenshot?
<treke|laptop> Roey: they called it ubuntu :)
<ztonzy> allee, how to add this into synaptic? (kynaptic doesnt have a repositry lists)
<ztonzy> Riddell, sure
<Roey> treke|laptop:  hence "super-gnome" distribution :)
<Roey> So is KDE going to start releasing previews by way of LiveCDs now?
<ztonzy> Riddell, can you take DCC ?
<Riddell> ztonzy: nope, http prefered
<ztonzy> Riddell, ok, wait
<ztonzy> http://hem.bredband.net/b311031/tmp/kynaptic_button_bug.png
<ztonzy> looks like that for me each time
<Riddell> ztonzy: strange.  maybe the layout is done fixed with and you have larger fonts set
<ztonzy> hmm...settings in Kontrolpanel ?
<ztonzy> strange
<ztonzy> all those are 8 points
<ztonzy> and it is small
<allee> ztonzy: never used kynaptics.  Booting ...
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<apokryphos> good evening
<damn_yankee> downloading preview release,now..any time-saving tips?
<damn_yankee> post-install config's?
<apokryphos> not really apart from if you have Ubuntu, don't downoad it. :)
<apokryphos> Not so much apart from general kcontrol stuff
<damn_yankee> don't care for gnome de
<apokryphos> damn_yankee: are you currently on ubuntu?
<damn_yankee> is kde 3.4 real buggy?
<apokryphos> Not at all
<damn_yankee> no,in windows and run debian-unstable,dual-boot,had o do doc's in winbloze,so dwnlding it now
<apokryphos> ok, cool.
<damn_yankee> ran wrty 4.10,but i'm not big on Gnome,personal preference
<apokryphos> Warty progs are very dated compared to hoary
<damn_yankee> cool..you can upgrade from debian testing/unstable repositorys?
<damn_yankee> or from ubuntu,only?
<apokryphos> It is not recommended, but there have been a few success stories with a bit of alteration after.
<damn_yankee> apt-pinning to the rescue..:)
<apokryphos> some have had problems though...
<damn_yankee> yes,not distro specific prob..
<damn_yankee> o.k.,thanks,i'll lurk for a while to see what issues are common,yhanks for response!
<damn_yankee> 28% done
<apokryphos> no problem
<damn_yankee> 1st time i've booted windows in a month:)
<damn_yankee> 90% and counting down..
<benjanet> do all KDE users see big/bold fonts ??
<apokryphos> benjanet: I don't. But you can edit your fonts from kcontrol if there's a problem...
<benjanet> apokryphos, i find that the standard set of fonts, is wierd in size...copared to the gnome one
<apokryphos> benjanet: could you send a screenie, perhaps?
<benjanet> i tried changing theme, but fonts continue all sizes
<apokryphos> Theme won't change font-size
<benjanet> ok, what theme do u use
<apokryphos> kcontrol > Appearance & Themes > Fonts will
<allee> benjanet: my impressin was that gnome uses px not pt.  KDE uses pt  (I would use 10 pt as default, but I'm sure 12pt has a 'deeper' sense.)
<billytwowilly> any idea when  python-kde3 will be updated?
<damn_yankee> apokryphos:download complete,now,to burn,what firewall tools,if any,are installed by default/
<apokryphos> The conventional linux one, I think.
<apokryphos> I know there are other firewall tools available, but I don't use/know them.
<damn_yankee> no guarddog,firestareter,o.k. ipkungfu will work just fine
<damn_yankee> thank you..
<damn_yankee> i never connect w/o setiing up ip-tables f/w 1st..:)
<incubii> does anyone else have any troubles burning the 5.04 CD images? OS X  Disk utility just bombs out from trying to read the iso. Linux burns it but then when im installing from the media it bombs out with corrupt errors, any ideas ?
<incubii> this is on the PPC version
<apokryphos> damn_yankee: hmm, you might want to read: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FireWall
<damn_yankee> apokryphos:thanks
<spiral> hi
<Beuno> hey, I installed kubuntu over my ubuntu, with apt-get
<Beuno> now
<Beuno> I dont have the option
<Beuno> to load gnome any more
<Beuno> any ideas?
<apokryphos> Beuno: no different ones, from me. :P
<Beuno> lol
<Beuno> :D
<apokryphos> Beuno: are you using kdm/gdm?
* apokryphos is quite sorry, but I've got to dash for about 10 mins. Will be back later.
<Beuno> Im useing
<Beuno> apparently
<Beuno> kdm
<Beuno> just installed ubuntu yesterday, still kinda lost
<Beuno> liking it MUCH better then mandrake and fedora
<damn_yankee> http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/documentation.php#d0e340
<Beuno> jsu got excited and installed kunutnu
<incubii> i finally go kubuntu to burn properly in OS X
<damn_yankee> tells how to switch between gnome and kde
<incubii> its installing now
<Beuno> tnx!
<Beuno> Ill give that a try!
<damn_yankee> n.p.
<Beuno> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gdm is broken or not fully installed
<Beuno> :/
<damn_yankee> try,apt-get -f install as su or root
<Beuno> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Beuno> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Beuno> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 69 not upgraded.
<damn_yankee> try apt-get -f gdm
<Beuno> E: Invalid operation gdm
<Beuno> wait
<Beuno> dod
<Beuno> did
<Beuno> apt-get -f install gdm
<Beuno> doing something
<Beuno> :D
<incubii> ah ffs its stoped on network repositry
<Roey> *it's
<Beuno> brb
<damn_yankee> going to re-boot in linux,b.b.l.
* incubii wishes escape would cancel the network lookup
<incubii> 5 mins to time out is a bit too long :|
<Roey> ack
<Beuno> hey, apok:  worked!!!!
<Beuno> :D
<Beuno> thanks a lot!
<incubii> still waiting for security repositry to time out :|
<incubii> go you good thing
<incubii> ooo kubuntu looks sweet
<anna> Hallo, mein Kubuntu spinnt
<anna> Ich hab das .kde gelscht, und das Datum auf DD.MM.YYYY gestellt
<anna> Jetzt zeigt die Uhr z.B. DD.03.YYYY an
<anna> Kmail macht es genauso ... ich bin verloren
<Roey> anna:  verfrag auf #knoppix oder #kanotix?  
<Roey> anna:  *bitten Sie auf #knoppix oder #kanotix?  Sie sprachen dort auf Deutsch
<Roey> anna:  oder verstehstu Anglisch?
<ztonzy> heh :-/
<Roey> ztonzy:  mein Duetsch ist *soooo* schlecht(er)
<Roey> mein brokener Deutsch.
<apokryphos> I'm not German, but I can guess what that means. :P
<ztonzy> Roey, eller kanske svenska ;) ?
<ztonzy> hehe
<Roey> ztonzy:  muy mal
<Roey> very bad
<Roey> I don't know it
<Roey> I love languages but I don't know that one
<Roey> what is it, danish? 
<ztonzy> :p
<Roey> swedish?
<ztonzy> swedish
<Roey> yes!
<Roey> got it
<Roey> svenska is swedish
<ztonzy> jupp
<Roey> all I know of Swedish is "bork, bork, bork"
<Roey> =)
<ztonzy> that's just crap
<Roey> I know
<Roey> ztonzy:  who was it here who was talking about it?
<Roey> hehe
<ztonzy> americans ;)
<Roey> ah =)
<ztonzy> I dont know
<Roey> ztonzy:  was it the two of us who were speaking about the Swedish Chef
<ztonzy> no
<apokryphos> hej
<ztonzy> hejsan!
<ztonzy> :D
<apokryphos> hej d
<apokryphos> =)
<ztonzy> lol
<apokryphos> That's the extent of my Swedish (just learnt it).
<Pointwood> hejsa
<ztonzy> that's fine
<ztonzy> or "tack" --> "thanks"
<Pointwood> er der andre skandinaver her? :)
<ztonzy> Pointwood, seems so
<ztonzy> <--- me
<Pointwood> and the most important: ?l == beer 
<apokryphos> hehe
<ztonzy> l
<ztonzy> :)
<Roey> apokryphos:  you forgot:
<ztonzy> but in german that means oil
<ztonzy> so I have heard
<Roey> apokryphos:  "enn nauwwwww, dee cho-ko-lette ferrrrr dee moooooooose"
<ztonzy> Roey, hot chocolate with whipped cream ?
<apokryphos> How could I forget!
<Roey> =)
<ztonzy> danish = piskefle
<Roey> bork, bork, bork.
<apokryphos> (what does it mean? )
<Roey> apokryphos:  bork?
<Roey> apokryphos:  probably something important to swedes
<Roey> apokryphos:  like food or something
<ztonzy> Roey, what ??
<Roey> apokryphos:  bork mousse?
<Roey> ztonzy:  kidding, kidding! :)
<Roey> apokryphos:  it's a made-up word
<ztonzy> I cant make any sense of it
<Pointwood> piskefloede ;)
<ztonzy> Pointwood, yay !
<Roey> ztonzy:  "and now, the chocolate for the mousse"
<apokryphos> skl
<apokryphos> farligt
<ztonzy> Pointwood, and let the tounge roll as ever !!
<Pointwood> hehe
<Roey> ztonzy:  can you understand german at all
<ztonzy> Pointwood, I can say it in danish
<Pointwood> nice
* ztonzy was grown up with danish radio/tv
<Pointwood> "roed groed med floede" is the real test ;)
<ztonzy> lol
<ztonzy> oe = 
<Pointwood> Roey: I do
<Pointwood> oe = ?
<apokryphos> hur mycket
<Pointwood> aa = ?
<Pointwood> ae = ?
<Pointwood> not sure if you can see them correctly
<Roey> Pointwood:  aaaha ok, I thought I saw 'german' uttered here.
<DaivdH86> io and some times y too'
<DaivdH86> and u
<Pointwood> or the diff. charsets makes it look wrong
<Roey> DaivdH86:  =)
<Roey> Pointwood:  looks OK here.
<Roey> Pointwood:  I don't know how to type them though.
<DaivdH86> lol 
<Roey> (american US keyboard layout)
* DaivdH86 thinks switch layout
<psn> Roey: if you still use konversation use Insert->Special Character
<Roey> apokryphos:  heya, just noticed you on #ubuntu too
<Roey> psn:  hey!!!!!!
<psn> Roey: you
<Roey> psn:  OK look I wanna start hacking Konvi again
<apokryphos> Roey: yup :). Ubuntu is us.
<Roey> :)
<Pointwood> Roey: I've had german in school for some years
<Roey> Pointwood:  awesome
<Roey> Pointwood:  it's such a mechanical language, I love it :)
<Roey> Pointwood:  it's like.. ya know what it sounds like to me?
<ztonzy> Pointwood, I use charset ISO-8859-15 :)
<Pointwood> but that's some years back and when you don't use it regularly...
<Roey> Pointwood:  think of a Mecha, but built in the 19th century, out of wood and iron 
<Roey> Pointwood:  that runs on steam
<psn> Roey: cool we'll have a release this week so we're a bit frozen at the moment :)
<Roey> Pointwood:  that's what it's like to me.
<Pointwood> ztonzy: same here
<Roey> psn:  =)
<ztonzy> Roey, no I dont understand german very well, but I can probably understand some text...
<Pointwood> Mecha?
<ztonzy> Roey, cause swedish and german are close related
<Roey> aye
<Roey> I guess bork in german would be translated to verpfeffengeschlecktenbock
<Roey> bock bock bock.
<ztonzy> lol
<Pointwood> LOL
<Pointwood> saurkraut
<ztonzy> huge sausage :p ?
<Roey> =)
<Roey> see,
<Pointwood> ztonzy: no
<apokryphos> Jo jo jo
<Roey> ahh, German, it's like this giant wood-and-iron Mecha that runs on steam.
<Pointwood> I don't like german
<Roey> i like it.
<Roey> I want to learn it.
<Roey> I took some Yidish courses in college, I want to learn them both.
<apokryphos> German looks like it'll make my throat hurt after speaking it long.
<Roey> heh
<Pointwood> the people are, in general, very nice people
<Roey> I think I'd have a hard time getting around there.. I'm vegan
<apokryphos> I find most Europeans very nice, in general. Except for England, of course. :P 
<Pointwood> heh
<Pointwood> vegan?
<apokryphos> The best summing up I've heard from someone foreign who said, "they have cold bones".
<Pointwood> Roey: and most people can speak english 
<Roey> Pointwood:  strict vegetarian
<Pointwood> oh
<apokryphos> "I didn't fight my way to the top of the food-chain to be a vegetarian"
<apokryphos> :P
<Pointwood> that's something I will never become ;)
<psn> nor I
<Roey> Pointwood:  germans speaking english, wouldn't that be more like 19th century wood-and-iron mechas running on steam that can transform into wooden biplanes?
<Pointwood> I guess I don't quite understand why :)
<Pointwood> but as long as I'm allowed to eat som nice steaks and such, I'm happy :)
<Roey> aye
<Pointwood> France is prolly where you'd have to biggest problem in regards to language, unless you can speak French ;)
<Roey> omg
<Roey> French...
<Roey> that's like.. hmm.
* ztonzy is a meateater
<Roey> A mecha made out of chocolate souffle that deflates after a poke or two
<Roey> looks big
<Roey> <poke poke>
<Roey> deflates.
<apokryphos> Don't poke me, I'm full of chocolate.
<Roey> =)
<ztonzy> humm :)
* Roey imagines Stayed-Puff Marshmallow Man made of chocolate
<Roey> that's what I mean
<ztonzy> cvs-bf-blender has now transform widgets :P
<ztonzy> but for normalmovements there isn't yet... (in editmode)
<ztonzy> if anyone in here cares ;)
<MindZEye> ztonzy:  I'm interested.
<ztonzy> MindZEye, aah :)
<ztonzy> MindZEye, you use Blender ?
<ztonzy> compile it yourself ?
<MindZEye> No, I'm a lazy user.  :)
<ztonzy> haha
<MindZEye> So when you say transform widgets, what exactly are we talking about?
<ztonzy> no Blender user is a lazy user ;)
<ztonzy> MindZEye, in Maya and MAX they have this when moving..colored axis to grab...and move certain location
* MindZEye looks over at his Blender manual and decides to spend more time on it.
<ztonzy> MindZEye, you have a printed manual ?
<MindZEye> Yup.
<ztonzy> MindZEye, which ? 2.3 ?
<ztonzy> have happened a lot in Blender since then
<MindZEye> Yup again.
<MindZEye> Yeah, but it's getting me to understand the basics.  Given that I'm a complete noob with it.
<ztonzy> MindZEye, wanna have a build I did minutes ago ?  packed and all ?
<ztonzy> hehe
<MindZEye> ztonzy: AMD64?
<ztonzy> MindZEye, no...it is i386
<ztonzy> usual...  XP2800+  is my CPU
<MindZEye> I wouldn't be able to use it, I'm afraid.
<ztonzy> could go to testbuild forum and find out
<ztonzy> but I dont see any late build I think
<phxguy> Can someone help me with my Kubuntu Installation.... 
<ztonzy> MindZEye, sorry
<phxguy> I have a Windows Partition (hda1) and an external USB Drive (sde1) they are mounted but do not show up on the DEsktop
<apokryphos> phxguy: have you checked ubuntuguide.org?
<phxguy> yes i have...
<phxguy> the drives are mounted
<phxguy> i cvan goto /media and see the files from there but they dont show up on my desktop 
<phxguy> or in the devices window
<apokryphos> Oh yes, you mentioned it earlier... sorry, I have no idea.
<phxguy> very odd
<phxguy> sometimes they show up sometimes they donr
<phxguy> dont
<MindZEye> Thanks anyway.
<MindZEye> Is it me or is the new Kopete bah-roken?
<MindZEye> Or maybe it's my net connection.
<apokryphos> does it not help if you Refresh sometimes?
<apokryphos> MindZEye: fine here
<phxguy> apokryphos: can you help with the MODPROBE FATAL error??? I followed the isntruction on ubuntuguide and added those lines but i still get a modprode error
<apokryphos> phxguy: nope; never encountered that; it's worth asking in #ubuntu
<phxguy> ok will do
<phxguy> hard to get someone to answer in there... its so busy
<apokryphos> if they don't answer, you can always try at a later time.
<ztonzy> night
<apokryphos> sleep well ztonzy :)
<ztonzy> I will
<ztonzy> u 2
<Pointwood> so, are you all running kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Pretty much, yes.
<phxguy> anybody else have any ideas about modprobe fatal errors
<phxguy> ooppps sorry wrong room
<Pointwood> well, I consider trying it
<Pointwood> but I need to upgrade to hoary first right?
<apokryphos> Pointwood: are you on Warty?
<Pointwood> yes
<apokryphos> You can upgrade straight to Kubuntu
<apokryphos> which is hoary, yes.
<Pointwood> well I've added some packages from other repositores :)
<Pointwood> but basically, I'm running warty
<Pointwood> k
<apokryphos> Pointwood: Warty is very behind package-wise; Hoary is much better. :P
<Pointwood> I very much consider upgrading :)
<apokryphos> You got a good Internet connection?
<Pointwood> yes :)
<Pointwood> 2560/768 :)
<Pointwood> dsl
<apokryphos> Very nice; should be a nice quick download.
<Pointwood> yeah
<Pointwood> okay, well maybe I should start by upgrading to hoary
<xenonite> hi, shortt question:
<apokryphos> Pointwood: I think that would be a very good idea, yes.
<xenonite> the kubuntu live cd is not really localized, what is with the final?
<dimmak> can someone help me configure kubuntu so my 2405fpw display works... any help is greatly appreciated
<dimmak> i am so impressed with everything working just fine on my laptop... i was happy to destroy my fedora core 3 installation for a nice kubuntu one... everything seems wonderful... i'll just be happy to remedy this display issue
#kubuntu 2005-04-02
<mdz> xenonite: it is localized for as many languages as we could fit
<mdz> xenonite: which one did you try?
<Pointwood> apokryphos: after changing sources.list (taken from this: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary/view?searchterm=hoary%20upgrading ), the command I need to issue is apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<apokryphos> Pointwood: that will get you hoary
<Pointwood> cool
* Pointwood starts...
<apokryphos> 8)
<Pointwood> 675 upgraded, 163 newly installed, 28 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Pointwood> 7 not fully installed or removed.
<Pointwood> Need to get 268MB/478MB of archives.
<Pointwood> After unpacking 251MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Pointwood> will take some time :)
<apokryphos> Heh, yup. For all the details and to know what you're doing, check the "installingKDE" article on the wiki
<Pointwood> it estimates ~15 min. to download it
<Pointwood> will do
<apokryphos> sweet
<Pointwood> hopefully I'll end up with something that's not completely broken :p
<apokryphos> apt upgrades have generally gone very well, as far as I've seen
* apokryphos is off for a bath
<Pointwood> yeah, that's what I hear :)
<Pointwood> :)
<apokryphos> let me know if you have any more problems/questions
<Pointwood> thx
<Pointwood> I'll go read up on kubuntu :)
<incubii> kubuntu installed nicely
<dimmak> i am gonna try this: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/RreprobeMonitor/view?searchterm=resolution ...for my dell 2405fpw issue... If I am successful, I will be sure to tell.
<dimmak> i should probably apt-get and do the nvidia driver installation too in recovery mode
<phxguy> can anyone help me with my nvidia card
<dimmak> maybe me... what is your problem?
<phxguy> i have installed the nvidia drivers un ubuntu but now that i am in Kubuntu the nvidia control panel; doesn't open
<incubii> not a real loss
<incubii> lol
<dimmak> try running it from a terminal and see what errors you get.
<phxguy> Geez!!! Im Such a Dub-ass sometimes....
<phxguy> i had a typo in the command in the menu =)
<Pointwood> you said that yourself ;)
<phxguy> lol
<dimmak> well... good that it is remedied
<Pointwood> and it looks like no one is arguing with you :p
<phxguy> thanks
<phxguy> wouldn't have thought of checking the command till you said to run it in a terminal window
<dimmak> cool
<phxguy> anyone here know anything about modprobe errors????
<dimmak> i am currently doing a reprobe of my monitor to get my dell 2405fpw display working: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/RreprobeMonitor/view?searchterm=resolution
<phxguy> I followed the instruction on ubuntuguide.org and added pciehp to the blacklist file... but i still get the error:  modprobe fatal error  inserting pciehp....... device does not exist
<dimmak> the dell 2405fpw is currently probed with id: dell 2405fpw, a max res of 1680x1680, freq: 30-81 56-76, distype: crt .... wrong wrong wrong
<dimmak> i remember when installing it to my laptop after the first restart i was able to check what the display resolutions would be... i didn't get the same privilege when installing on my desktop... i immediately was presented with a "cannot display" error from my monitor after the first restart
<dimmak> no easy work around... i'll just take a break for a while before i go in to manually edit config files
<Brian_P> can anyone help me get my nvidia 3d working?  I updated the driver with Kynaptic and rebooted and still no 3d...
<Brian_P> anybody home here?  lol
<billytwowilly> Brian_P: 
<Brian_P> hi
<billytwowilly> you probably have to edit your xorg.conf
<Brian_P> ok
<Brian_P> I know how to do dthat
<billytwowilly> I did for the ati drivers anyway.
<Brian_P> just wasnt sure I needed too
<Brian_P> to
<Brian_P> Thanks Billy
<billytwowilly> np.
<billytwowilly> hopefully that works for you.
<Brian_P> was going to make a flaming comment, but you quelled my urge
<billytwowilly> check the wiki out too.
<Brian_P> :D
<billytwowilly> that should have a fairly complete howto on how to get it all set up.
<Brian_P> ok
<Brian_P> where is the wiki?
<billytwowilly> which is probably why noone else was saying anything.
<billytwowilly> ubuntulinux.org
<Brian_P> no one else was saying anything cuz their all dead stiffs  :D
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> I just installed kubuntu through apt and it seems pretty nice
<FX|Laptop> Couple of questions though.
<FX|Laptop> Can I get icons for like say the trash can and my home on the desktop and if so how?
<apokryphos> For Home: Right-click > Create New > Link to Location. Then enter /home/user
<FX|Laptop> duh..........thanks. lol
<apokryphos> For trash, same thing
<apokryphos> link to: trash:/
<Pointwood> apokryphos: upgrade finished :)
<apokryphos> cool
<Pointwood> I guess I should restart then :)
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> kernel reboot
<Pointwood> there goes my (not so excellent) uptime :p
<apokryphos> how many hours?
<apokryphos>  00:12:37 up 3 days -- not bad, for me.
<Pointwood>  01:12:23 up 17 days,  1:50,  8 users,  load average: 1.33, 1.62, 1.64
<apokryphos> heh
<Pointwood> 8 users?
<apokryphos> weird; mine has just the two.
<FX|Laptop> I need to find a email notification like gnome has.
<apokryphos> Supported in Kmail
<FX|Laptop> I use Thunderbird
<apokryphos> you can also have it tell you how many new in systray icon
<apokryphos> Not sure if it has a feature for that; possibly not.
<Pointwood> I've tried to like Evolution, but that was a no go in warty at least
<Pointwood> I'm using Thunderbird
<apokryphos> Evolution is not bad, and Thunderbird isn't too bad if a little simple. Kontact's tight intergration is hard to ignore, though. Kmail is sweet.
<Pointwood> I was trying to live with as many gnome apps as possible since Ubuntu is gnome based :)
<Pointwood> I like Thunderbird
<apokryphos> Sure; whatever floats your boat. :)
<Pointwood> yeah :)
<Pointwood> but if I switch to kubuntu, who knows ;)
<FX|Laptop> hmm how can I configure systray?
<apokryphos> FX|Laptop: what are you looking to change?
<FX|Laptop> Well I would like to get some kind of email notification.
<apokryphos> oh, you'll have to check w/Thunderbird. Not sure if it has a tray icon, even.
<FX|Laptop> I was looking for something maybe in superkaramba
<FX|Laptop> Thunderbird has a sound notification, but really doesn't work well.
<jsubl2> where is the faq that gives you the deb sources for w32codecs
<apokryphos> jsubl2: you can't get it from apt?
<jsubl2> really
<mainer> apt-get install w32codecs
<apokryphos> FX|Laptop: kde-look.org is your best bet, for that. Though doubtful, as kmail is kde's email client.
<jsubl2> Couldn't find package w32codecs.. i must be missing a line in my sources.list
<apokryphos> jsubl2: yup; one sec, I'll find you the link
<jsubl2> thank you
<apokryphos> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/restrictedformats
<apokryphos> should be mentioned there
<jsubl2> thanks
<apokryphos> np
<mainer> sorry i use debian repositorys at times
<Pointwood> apokryphos: upgrade seems to have gone resonable well, though I have a sound problem
<apokryphos> no sound?
<Pointwood> I got "system sounds", but I tried playing the net radio I usually listen to with mplayer and that was a no go
<Pointwood> xmms wouldn't play either
<apokryphos> hm, I'm actually pretty bad with hardware ;-). Hmm, are your alsamixer settings alright?
<Pointwood> I have no idea :)
<apokryphos> terminal > alsamixer
<apokryphos> check that, say, Master is up, and PCM..
<Pointwood> hrm...rythmbox can play
<apokryphos> aha
<apokryphos> It's likely an engine issue, then.
<Pointwood> yeah
<apokryphos> Pointwood: not an amaroK fan?
<apokryphos> It's very good. :)
<Pointwood> apokryphos: does it play .asf streaming? ;)
<apokryphos> no idea; I only use it for MP3s. You could check on their site
<Pointwood> this is what I want to play: http://wmsc.dr.dk/e02ch03m?wmcontentbitrate=300000/.wma
<ca_ca> which player plays mms streaming
<ca_ca> ?
<Pointwood> windows media player :/
<ca_ca> only wmp?
<Pointwood> mplayer can do it too
<FX|Laptop> Thanks for the help
<ca_ca> no linux-player?
<Pointwood> mplayer is a linux player ;)
<ca_ca> i know but i cannot play mms-links
<ca_ca> some mms-links
<Pointwood> it worked here in mplayer, until I upgrade to hoary
<apokryphos> Not quite sure; might have a plugin etc.. you can try in #amarok -- channel is generally reasonably active.
<Pointwood> k
<Pointwood> however I want to get mplayer to work again anyway
<apokryphos> suffice it to say, they have one of the most active developemtn teams I've ever seen
<apokryphos> Does your mplayer work with other things? Did you install it using the instructions described on the Wiki?
<Pointwood> hrm...where have they put synaptic
<apokryphos> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/restrictedformats
<Pointwood> and how do I edit the applications menu?
<ca_ca> are u using mozplugger?
<apokryphos> kmenuedit
<Pointwood> I haven't ugraded to kubuntu yet
<ca_ca> u better use mozilla-mplayer
<apokryphos> Pointwood: oh, ok.
<Pointwood> I should prolly ask in #ubuntu :)
<apokryphos> Perhaps. I'm off to bed; late here. :)
<apokryphos> Good luck
<Pointwood> laters
<Pointwood> it's late here too ;)
<phxguy> hi... Can anybody here suggest a good CD burning program that will support .iso's
<mdz> phxguy: k3b seems to be popular
<HostingGeek> kubuntu shouldn't call it self GNU/Linux
<HostingGeek> It doesn't use GNU tool kit
<HostingGeek> it doesn't use GNU's DE
<HostingGeek> (GNOME)
<HostingGeek> It should just be called 'linux'
<HostingGeek> or KDE/Linux
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get my multimedia keys to work as keyboard shortcuts.
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: use ubuntu
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: kde sucks because they still call it GNU/Linux when they are not using ALL the gnu tools
<HostingGeek> they are incorrectly using GNU
<BROKEN_LADDER> i am in ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> duh
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde does suck.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i'm banned from #ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> for some reason
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: they ban everyone
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: look at the ban list
<BROKEN_LADDER> .lol
<HostingGeek> bob2 is a ban-a-holic
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: ask in #gnome on gimpnet\
<HostingGeek> daniels is also a ban-a-holic
<BROKEN_LADDER> cool.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> he is who i'm talking to right now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i bought this new keyboard because my old m$ keyboard's lights don't work right, and it's from m$.  but i dunno about this new one i got.  the m$ one has pretty sweet key action. :/
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: #gnome
<treke|home> BROKEN_LADDER: Ignore HostingGeek. What is your problem?
<HostingGeek> treke|home: he is a ubuntu user not a stupid kde user
<HostingGeek> ubuntu == gnome
<BROKEN_LADDER> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> exactly.
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: i got unbaned w00t
<BROKEN_LADDER> from where?
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: sometime i think daniels like making fun of me
<HostingGeek> look at this:
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm..
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> what about a -b?
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> :P
<HostingGeek> <daniels> from where?
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> #ubuntu?
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> anyway goto go now the same as you....
<HostingGeek> <daniels> enjoy
<HostingGeek> (from /msg)
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus.
<HostingGeek> --> You are now talking on #ubuntu
<HostingGeek> --- ChanServ gives channel operator status to daniels
<BROKEN_LADDER> that dude has me waiting around to get unbanned.
<HostingGeek> --- daniels sets ban on *!*@200.48.233.220
<BROKEN_LADDER> he doesn't even know who originally banned me, because he just updated the ban.
<HostingGeek> --- daniels removes channel operator status from daniels
<BROKEN_LADDER> is that you?
<HostingGeek> wtf!?
<HostingGeek> thats is me
<BROKEN_LADDER> he's not so friendly eh?
<je4d> And yet he forgot to kick you aswell? silly daniels..
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: he teased me
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: heck i don't even know why he banned me
<YuriMaru> is there a way to request kubuntu cd's thru the mail?
<je4d> YuriMaru: There probably will be after it's released - but almost certainly not before
<HostingGeek> YuriMaru: no because kde sucks
<YuriMaru> hehe
<HostingGeek> je4d: no there will not be at all
<YuriMaru> kde pwns
<HostingGeek> YuriMaru: you can get it on the dvd images
<YuriMaru> hehe
<HostingGeek> the dvd images include all of main
<YuriMaru> would help if this pos could use dvd's
<HostingGeek> and kubuntu is also in main
<je4d> HostingGeek: ok. "heck i don't even know why he banned me" <-- I do. and and If this channel wasn't sufficiently new that chanserv was sorted out, you'd have been out of here a while ago.
<HostingGeek> je4d: what did i do here that need me to be banned?
<HostingGeek> je4d: you have even asked me to stop
<HostingGeek> if you did i would
<calc> hmm only three people have chanserv access
<treke|home> HostingGeek: Please stop
<je4d> calc: makes sense.. there's three people at canonical working on it
<calc> haggai doesn't work for canonical
<HostingGeek> treke|home: ok :P
<HostingGeek> BROKEN_LADDER: (you see they asked me to stop)
<calc> i think fooishbar is a bot or something
<je4d> fooishbar is almost certainly controlled by daniels..
<calc> yea
<treke|home> YuriMaru: I suppose it mostly boils down to whether or not the entity paying for the current Ubuntu cds ( Canonical?)  decides to push  Kubuntu
<YuriMaru> aha
<treke|home> I can see why they might not though, to encourage a more predictable platform
<Roey> hi
<Roey> what package is the keyboard layouts in?
<Roey> *are the
<Roey> also,
<Roey> who was helping me here earlier....
<Roey> I'll ask in #ubuntu rather.
<Roey> I built a kernel, ran "mkinitrd initrd.img-2.6.11.5 2.6.11.5 ; grub-update",  and when I booted the new kernel I get this:   http://rafb.net/paste/results/OcvP9T58.html
<Roey> http://rafb.net/paste/results/LuhRpJ24.html
<Roey> Why is the last raid device appearing differently than the first two ones??
<hitriko> hey guys i just installed Kubuntu and it looks good to me so far
<hitriko> but i'm having a problem
<hitriko> i can't login as root
<hitriko> ..
<dimmak> sudo passwd
<dimmak> and change it
<dimmak> then try using su
<dimmak> that is how i managed this task
<hitriko> WOW! awesome man
<hitriko> thanks
<dimmak> no prob
<hitriko> another problem
<hitriko> (i'm a linux noob man) lol
<delltony> where do you go to change your ip and all in kde i know i can change the network file in the shell but how is it done in kde?
<hitriko> i'm trying to install gaim, i did ./configure and it does it ok but when i go to do "make" it gives me an erroe message
<kaplanfx> hitriko: why not apt-get install gaim?
<kaplanfx> or use synaptic?
<hitriko> huh?
<hitriko> i don't know anything about that...
<hitriko> kaplanfx: please explain...
<delltony_> where do you go to change your ip and all in kde i know i can change the network file in the shell but how is it done in kde?
<delltony_> i go to control panel and network and it says unsupported platform
<treke|home> kde doesnt have a front end that I know of for doing this
<delltony_> so you have to use network/interfaces?
<treke|home> yes
<delltony_> whats the gtk app that does it ill use it
<dalerisham> join #ubuntu
<delltony_> i just removed all the stuff from here when i installed kubuntu
<dalerisham> oops
<delltony_> ok so if there isn't a front in then what the purpose of network interfaces int he control panel?
<treke|home> it's intended to control network interfaces
<treke|home> but it doesnt support every distribution
<delltony_> ok
<delltony_> since we have kubuntu now is anyone gonna modify it so it does?
* treke|home doesnt know
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have installed the reiser4 kernel patch but i still can't mount reiser4 partitions.
<treke|home> dlooks like they just removed it
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone help?
<treke|home> since I dont see anything related to interfaces in the control panel
<phxguy> Anyonehere familiar with kdebluetooth???
<phxguy> Anyonehere familiar with kdebluetooth???
<stazz> Hey... which is the current kde version on kubuntu?
<billytwowilly> 3.4
<stazz> really? this fast?
<stazz> is kde available through ubuntu's normal package repositories?
<billytwowilly> kubuntu and ubuntu use the same package repository...
<stazz> right.. so why is it called kubuntu then?
<billytwowilly> because there are cds for it that will install kde instead of gnome .
<billytwowilly> Think of it like this: mandrake, redhat, etc, do 3 or 4 cd releases with gnome and kde on them. with ubuntu you download one cd if you want gnome or the other cd if you want kde.
<billytwowilly> If you decide you want the other one you can pull it down from the repository no problem.
<treke|home> stazz: in some ways the kde project is a seperate project from the gnome version, even though they share a repository
<stazz> right.. right..
<stazz> so, how does the new kde feel like?
<treke|home> slim
<delltony> ok i updated kubuntu now for some reason i see no place to find my files where can i find my files now before i had personal files but now its not on the menu
<delltony> where in the heck is the kde file manager ?
<chakie_> delltony: konqueror
<delltony> understood
<chakie_> alt-f2 konqueror
<delltony> but how the heck do you get it to open the home dir
<delltony> on the menu
<delltony> as in put it on your menu where you click on it and it opens home dir
<delltony> it was once there i updated and not anymore
<chakie_> ah, ok
<delltony> i'm a command type guy but i wanted the gui for that
<delltony> if you know how that would be great
<chakie_> you want to add konqueror back to the k-menu?
<delltony> yes
<delltony> where when i click on 
<delltony> it opens home
<delltony> actually id like it on that little quick launcher panel actually
<delltony> but whichever works
<chakie_> well, you can at least right click on the panel, choose Add to Panel->Application and then find "Home" or something similar
<delltony> its not there thats my point
<chakie_> oh, sorry
<chakie_> weird
<delltony> dude all that needs to happen is this
<delltony> but i don't know the the command
<delltony> konqueor open in home
<delltony> nothing more nothing less
<delltony> i don't know the command to pass it though
<chakie_> lemme see what my "home" does
<chakie_> kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<chakie_> that's the "Command" that my "Home" executes
<delltony> ok
<delltony> ok thta works
<delltony> now how do i add it to the little quick launch thing
<chakie_> the panel?
<chakie_> at the bottom?
<delltony> the little quuick launch thing
<delltony> i don't know wht its called
<delltony> its a panel
<delltony> but where you have show desktop and all
<chakie_> where the main k menu is?
<membreya> hmmmm stupid question, but with kubuntu, can i continue to use my ubuntu apps like tvtime, thunderbird and galeon?
<psn> membreya: sure
<membreya> hrm, according to http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/faq.php I should just need to type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" I'm getting package not found
<`TUX``> Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing.
<`TUX``> but  are we joking?
<`TUX``> there is a  way  to  trash  sudo
<`TUX``> kprint crash gnome cups admin  has 3 features and we can't use localhost:631 ... 
<`TUX``> is this the ubuntu kubuntu way?
<`TUX``> to become a  gui oriented distro  more then mandrake?
<`TUX``> but  mandrake has 5 years of gui administration  with mcc .. don't uses somthing like gnome-cups-manager  :/
<psn> membreya: you need to enable the online repositories by editing the /etc/apt/sources.list
<membreya> psn: what sources are you referring to in the sources.lst?
<membreya> remembering that I'm on an amd64 :)
<membreya> I already have universe installed
<psn> membreya: hmm well then I don't know as the kubuntu packages are in main
<haggai> I just filed a bug report regarding this question, #8053
<membreya> my problem haggai ? 
<haggai> membreya: yes.  Can you show me your sources.list?
<membreya> haggai: #flood
<membreya> erm
<haggai> membreya: you're using warty
<haggai> membreya: you need to be on hoary
<membreya> haggai: I've just been playing with this, replace the warty with hoary :)
<membreya> only just copied and pasted it into my file
<membreya> ok haggai ... don't bother about me :) I'm an idjet :)
* membreya hides under a rock
<haggai> membreya: it still needs the faq entry to be clarified
* haggai updates bug
<membreya> once I install kubuntu-desktop ...do I just restart?
<haggai> there's a good doc somewhere
* membreya goes a'lookin :)
<haggai> http://www.inwords.co.za/kubuntu/inst/desktop-install.html
<membreya> I gotta stop playing with my system on very little sleep
<membreya> cute icon :)
<Dudu678> does any body know why when i mount by using smbmount i get strange characters in file names, but when i do it in konqueror using smb:// i see everything ok?
<haggai> probably a character encoding problem
<Dudu678> yup
<Dudu678> but i cannot figure out
<Dudu678> how to solve it
<Dudu678> i've tried specifying in the mounting options
<Dudu678> the charset
<Dudu678> and also in the smb.conf file
<Dudu678> it doesn't matter
<Dudu678> from windows and from konqueror without mounting i see everything ok
<Dudu678> when i mount, it all goes wrong
<Dudu678> i'm using utf-8 in my system, of course
<Dudu678> but the problem is that i have to share files with windows clients
<haggai> what smbmount options did you actually try?
<Dudu678> username=lf,password=******,gid=1000,uid=1000,iocharset=iso8859-1
<Dudu678> and also with iso8859-15
<Dudu678> in smb.conf i have dos charset = 850
<Dudu678> unix charset = ISO8859-1
<haggai> how about
<haggai> codepage=unicode,iocharset=utf8,unicode
<haggai> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/unicode.html
<haggai> I'm no expert but that page seems to explain what is going on
<Dudu678> hmmm... ok
<Dudu678> thank you
<Dudu678> i'll try
<underlord> is there a way i can stop konqui from asking me if  i want to have it remember passwords from html forms that doesnt involve a big hammer or throwing my monitor out of a window?
<haggai> underlord: control centre->web browswer->web behaviour-> [ ]  Enable completion of forms
<underlord> thats allready off
<underlord> you would expect that to work, but it seems that doesn't apply to storing username&pass combo's in the kde wallet service, only filling in of random information
<haggai> ah
<haggai> in kwalletmanager->settings you can either disable kwallet completely, or just disable it for konqueror
<phed_> hi. can I upgrade from debian to kubuntu?
<apokryphos> phed_: it is not recommended; there have been a few success stories, but also quite a few problems around.
<phed_> well, so I should just keep my home folder and wipe the rest and install?
<apokryphos> phed_: I recommend doing that, yes. Do you have your /home on a seperate partition?
<phed_> no, I don't. but I can probably just rm -R stuff manually. done that before.
<phed_> however, I'm a tad fatalistic. how could I do a kubuntu apt-upgrade?
<apokryphos> Why would that mean you're fatalistic ;-)
<apokryphos> phed_: do you mean from Debian?
<phed_> yes
<apokryphos> In theory: change your sources.list, apt-get dist-upgrade
<phed_> mm, I assume I find a sources list at the website
<apokryphos> You can in fact, yes. www.ubuntilinux.org/wiki/guidetohoary
<phed_> also, how successful is it to install stuff from the debian trunk? I mean, are there problems with apt'ing software that aren't in the kubuntu trunk?
<phed_> I develop a lot, and tend to use quite a few hairy libs. ;)
<apokryphos> Quite a lot of people have the marillat repository; I do too, and haven't experienced any problems.
<apokryphos> Whoops, that link should have been: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/guidetohoary
<apokryphos> Though, the Ubuntu repository is huge. Practically every single package in Debian is in Ubuntu. Apart from a few "restricted formats", which you just have to add a new repos for.
<phed_> apokryphos: yeah, I catched that. yeah, I am using debian on the laptop
<phed_> and I think debian isn't as well suited for that task really. 
<phed_> but for development its excellent at least
<phed_> mm, that sources, does that include kde?
<apokryphos> phed_: KDE is now in the main repository, so yes. 
<apokryphos> g'day ztonzy 
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hi...I am in just shortly
<phed_> Need to get 562MB of archives. After unpacking 81.0MB of additional disk space will be used. 
<phed_> :)
<phed_> <3 apt
<apokryphos> phed_: Let's hope it goes well; no guarantees, though. :)
<phed_> yeah. I usually get away with worse ;)
<phed_> apokryphos: the last time I gave up when was I tried to upgrade from 2.0 to 2.2 in slackware. on a 200MB partition.
<apokryphos> hah
<apokryphos> Ubuntu is not nearly that light.
<underlord> anyone know how to get ubuntu to see a usb modem thats plugged in after boot (usbnet module)?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, any news or fun to tell ?
<apokryphos> Not so much; just reading the comments on slashdot about kubuntu.
<ztonzy> aah, what is it ?
<apokryphos> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/03/19/2045221.shtml?tid=190&tid=121&tid=106
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> have to read later
<apokryphos> Few useless comments, some interesting ones, some silly propaganda.
<ztonzy> heh
<ztonzy> well...later!
<apokryphos> see ya :)
<alm> Is anyone else have problems with very slow konqueror web browsing?  I have googled and it seems to be common, but no solutions
<apokryphos> fine here
<apokryphos> Might be worth asking in #kde
<garret> So ubuntu has the tools for handling network interfaces, does kubuntu offer something like this also?
<apokryphos> garret: Yup, knetworkconf.
<garret> great, looking now
<garret> hmmm, not installed by default?
<garret> nope
<apokryphos> nope
<underlord> wtf, i just got spam in japanese :|
<Roey> =)
<Roey> awesome
<Roey> good morning
<garret> what's the usage apokryphos?
<garret> command
<garret> don't see it popping up as an exectuable, or in menus
<apokryphos> garret: check in kcontrol
<apokryphos> Mornin' Roey
<garret> ahh. gottcha!
<garret> okay, seen this before . . . pick sarge?
<apokryphos> I guess
<garret> k, craches on me going to admin mode :-(
<garret> fonts did the same, I'll get to it using konq
<apokryphos> Re: crash; I have no idea; works fine here..
<apokryphos> one or two others had problem with going into Admin mode on the forum too
<apokryphos> but no reported crashes
<garret> not a true crash, a loop
<garret> just takes me back to the choice again
<apokryphos> garret: try running kdesu kcontrol, and thenc onfiguring
<apokryphos> are you entering your user password?
<garret> yes
<garret> ah, good idea, get into kcontrol as root and problem is fixed, I like it
<garret> checking
<garret> works, but no control over wireless interfaces :-(
<apokryphos> cool, and uncool 
<apokryphos> Does the Gnome one have such a feature?
<garret> yeah, has anybody actually gotten the the "Wireless network" setting to work?
<garret> yes, it control all interfaces for gnome
<garret> including wireless
<apokryphos> I don't know; I suspect there's likely stuff on the Ubuntu forums
<apokryphos> or even the ubu site itself
<garret> I'll take a look, just more of an IRC guy :-)
<apokryphos> same
<garret> that whole "instant gratification" thing :-)
<garret> getting ready to install Kubuntu for 120 users, on two term servers
<garret> now trying to get the laptop stuff figured
<garret> have 10 of those also
<apokryphos> garret: I think it's worth compiling a bug report (with a "recommendation") on wireless configuration with K.
<apokryphos> garret: wow; excellent stuff. Good luck with that.
<garret> thanks, will do the bug report also
<Mithsir> Hello! When I click on "Devices" in Konquerer, I get an error dialog box saying "Protocol not supported: devices" (or something like that). What am I missing?
<Mithsir> Or in other words: how do I access my usb-cardreader that used to show up under devices?
<noobietux> cd /home/your_user_name/usb
<noobietux> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /home/your_user_name/usb
<Mithsir> no such file or diirectory.
<Mithsir> oh, ok, I know how to manually mount stuff. but kde used to do that for me (which I liked)....
<noobietux> create that directory before
<Mithsir> but somehow, since kde 3.4, this doesn't work anymore.
<noobietux> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPreviewKnownProblems
<kbitty> kde does not do this for you
<kbitty> its just another daemon
<Mithsir> well, it used to. there were entries for any entry of /etc/fstab in "devices"
<kbitty> kde was only a front end of the configuration file i think
<noobietux> make a clean fstab and it will be ok
<noobietux> does someone use amarok here?
<kbitty> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22042
<noobietux> (sorry for my english)
<kbitty> i moded the kde3.4 wallpapper and dropped the kubuntu logo
<Mithsir> I use amarok
<noobietux> wich version do you have installed?
<kbitty> i use xmms or noatun
<kbitty> or mplayer
<kbitty> 5.04 
<noobietux> nice wallpaper kbitty 
<kbitty> want it?
<apokryphos> noobietux: 1.2.1
<Mithsir> noobietux, I cleaned my fstab, still no luck (do I have to restart some daemon?)
<Mithsir> # amarok --version
<Mithsir> Qt: 3.3.3
<Mithsir> KDE: 3.4.0
<Mithsir> amaroK: 1.2.1
<noobietux> Mithsir: you haven't deleted your fstab?
<marcusT> is there a best practice to link kubuntu bugs to kde upstream bugs and vice versa?
<noobietux> i've got a really annoying bug with amarok: in my collection when i chose an artist/album classification nothing appear
<Mithsir> noobietux, should I delete it?
<noobietux> Mithsir: no
<Mithsir> noobietux, good :-)
<noobietux> make correct rules in it an everything will be mounted properly
<kbitty> Mithsir, http://geocities.com/kasper002003/KDE34_kooby.png
<kbitty> for kubuntu fans!
<apokryphos> noobietux: did you select the directory to have amaroK import to collection?
<noobietux> yes, when i classify only by artist it works fine
<apokryphos> I don't have that problem here; did you get it from the repos?
<noobietux> but when i choose album only or combined with another rule nothing appears
<noobietux> apokryphos: yes i think so
<kbitty> ne one thing this wallpapper i posted is better than default?
<kbitty> think*
<Mithsir> kbitty, thanks
<apokryphos> noobietux: could you paste the first line output of sudo dpkg -l | grep amarok?
<Mithsir> kbitty, I like it.
<noobietux> ii  amarok         1.2.1-0ubuntu5 versatile and easy to use audio player for K
<kbitty> ty Mithsir
<apokryphos> Yup, definitely from the repositories. No idea why you're getting that error.
<kbitty> where can i find some kubuntu art work?
<kbitty> bootsplashes and so on?
<apokryphos> kbitty: The release has just come out; such a site does not exist.
<kbitty> damn
<kbitty> well has ne one here got wallpappers or something of their own they made for kubuntu?
<kbitty> http://geocities.com/kasper002003/16580-2.png
<kbitty> good to use as login screen
<Telep> :D
<noobietux> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20622
<ricardog> hi there
<kbitty> hi
<ricardog> would anyone like to help a kubuntu noob?
<kbitty> whats the problem?
<ricardog> I keep losing sudo-ability
<ricardog> everyhting is fine until I run kuser
<ricardog> (trying to add another account)
<ricardog> then I'm unable to sudo anything after that
<kbitty> hmmm
<ricardog> "sudo: no passwd entry for root!"
<kbitty> i could sudo kuser then exit and still use sudo
<ricardog> now I'm a little stuck with what I'm able to do
<ricardog> any suggestions?
<ricardog> logging in and out does not help
<ricardog> restarting does not help
<ricardog> now I can't enable or log in as root
<ricardog> OK, well thanks for your time, kbitty. I'll keep on hammering my head on the monitor
<bhna> is there any plan for a bootscreen like other distribution (e.g. SuSE)
<apokryphos> Not sure, but you can make your own.
<bhna> i read anywhere they developing a new typ of bootsreen
<kbitty> i use debian bootsplash
<kbitty> included on the cd
<kbitty> if i knew how to make the xpm images i will be making them
<kbitty> bhna join my ircd, if i manage to make a kubuntu one tonight
<apokryphos> kbitty: erm, GIMP?
<kbitty> yes i can make them in gimp
<kbitty> i was talking about the tools in gimp is more difficult to use in gimp rather than me making my photoshop art
<Roey> kbitty:  but at least .XCF is a documented format.
<installnewb> interesting
<buz> i was wondering, how do i activate gtk-qt?
<installnewb> I must have closed the list of people who are in the channel somehow
<regeya> what irc client
<regeya> see if there's a little grab-bar on the right-hand side of the window
<regeya> that happens sometimes with xchat
<installnewb> Ahhh yes, success
<installnewb> Thanks
<regeya> np :)
<installnewb> I'm slowly migrating to linux
* buz finds this to be the first linux distro that really works for him. props for that
<installnewb> I'm getting errors when I try to do the apt-get install of Kubuntu over an existing install of Ubuntu
<regeya> buz: it's pretty remarkable, isn't it
<installnewb> jpmyers@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<installnewb> Reading Package Lists... Done
<installnewb> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<installnewb> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<buz> yeah it is
<installnewb> Is that because I need to add more servers to the repisitory?
<regeya> are you using hoary sources, installnewb?
<installnewb> I'm not sure, I'm working on a fresh install of 4.10 warty install.
<buz> i'm usually more the BSD guy but for desktops, BSD is a bit too picky about hardware support
<installnewb> How can I find out?
<psn> installnewb: well if it's a fresh warty install you're not
<installnewb> When your name is in yellow, is that a whisper?
<installnewb> I'm new to x-chat
<pv_> It's probably an ordinary highlight, as your nick was mentioned.
<installnewb> oh i see, thanks
<installnewb> Is there a way to update Warty to Hoary?
<regeya> yes; in /etc/apt/sources.list, iirc all you have to do is change every instance of "warty" to "hoary"
<installnewb> will it work to simply replace 'warty' with 'hoary' in /etc/apt/sources.list then use apt-get to upgrade my packages?
<regeya> then apt-get update
<regeya> then upgrade :-) heh
<installnewb> Should I take the octothorpe off these lines? # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<installnewb> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<installnewb> I'm new to debian in general
<installnewb> I'm going to uncomment the universe respositories as I think they may be necessary for me
<DarthFrog> installnewb: Yes.  And add multiverse to that line, too.
<DarthFrog> installnewb: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<DarthFrog> installnewb: And mentally substitue hoary for warty on that page.
<installnewb> does multiverse extend my package selection to the typical debian packages?
<DarthFrog> installnewb: Mulitverse contains non-free packages that have some restrictions.
<DarthFrog> installnewb: Universe will give you only free packages.
<installnewb> I see, thank you.
<DarthFrog> You're welcome. 
<DarthFrog> And welcome to the Light Side of The Force. :-)
<installnewb> deb http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories :is this correct? It's saying malformed line
<installnewb> when i try to update
<amiroff> hello, how can I make ctrl+enter work in konqueror like in firefox?
<phxguy> can someone help me with my  External  USB Drive?
<marcusT> phxguy: to do what?
<phxguy> for some reason my maxtor usb harddrive doesn't mount
<marcusT> does not mount as in "i click and nothing happens" or does not mount as in "I do "mount -something" and I get an error"
<phxguy> marcusT: It shows up in the media folder and i click on it but i get an error that says mount: can't find /dev/sde1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<marcusT> phxguy: you installed pmount?
<phxguy> marcusT: how would I know??
<phxguy> do  I have to install that seperate from the kubunt insntall?//
<marcusT> phxguy: well, there's a bug out there stating that and the outstanding issues page says it too
<marcusT> but you're right, you don't have to... reason for people like me to stick around
<marcusT> phxguy: just apt-get install pmount
<phxguy> ok doing that now. what does it do (just out of curiosity)
<phxguy> ... yeah i saw that it doesn't automount in the 'known problems' area
<phxguy> marcusT: ok it is done downloading/installing
<marcusT> phxguy: user space mounting... makes it possible that for your hald to tell the userspace that there is a new device that can be mounted
<marcusT> do a /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<marcusT> it's dbus-1
<phxguy> marcusT:  i type: /etc/init.d/dbus restart and i got: /etc/init.d/dbus: No such file or directory
<marcusT> as I said, it's /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<phxguy> o sorry
<phxguy> marcusT:  It told me permission denied
<marcusT> then prepend a sudo
<phxguy> ok that time it did what it does It gave me 4 ok to the right
<phxguy> should i be able to access it now?
<marcusT> excelent, now try again what you did...
<marcusT> yepp, you should
<phxguy> it gove me an error still
<marcusT> does it say the same thing as before?
<phxguy> marcusT: The file or folder media:/sde1 does not exist
<marcusT> phxguy: well, maybe you need to restart kde
<phxguy> marcusT:  do   I have to make a folder for each sde device???
<marcusT> nope, they'll be created automagically
<phxguy> marcusT: ok i think i do need to restart because now i cannot even access my home folder or linux drive
<marcusT> we'll that's something that should not happen...
<phxguy> marcusT: should i just log out and log back in or should do a full restart??
<marcusT> phxguy: sorry, I have to leave... just restart and retry...
<marcusT> nope, just restart KDE, i.e. logout and login
<phxguy> alright thanks for your help. cross your fingers :)
<amiroff> guy is there a way to make konqui open a .com site with ctrl+enter shotrcut?
<treke> ok now this is strange
<treke> if I have juk and noatun paused and then unpause noatun, both apps start playing
<spiral> hi
<spiral> anyone using ubuntu on a ppc here ?
<treke> I do
<haggai> treke: we wanted to make amarok the default player anyway
* treke prefers the juk/noatun combination, but that's just personal preference
<spiral> treke: nice... does it work nice ?
<spiral> is it a recent one ?
<treke> spiral: works well
<spiral> somebody just stole my laptop...
<treke> somewhat recent
<spiral> and I want to buy a new one...
<spiral> and I thought about buying an ibook
<treke> if you want to run linux, I wouldnt recommend buying an apple laptop
<spiral> treke: is it so hard ?
<treke> hard? no
<treke> hardware support just isn't quite there
<treke> and  quite likely never will be
<spiral> treke: I had lots of problems with my pc laptop...
<amu> spiral: also running it on a ppc 
<spiral> amu: and you think the same about apple laptops ?
<treke> wireless will probably not ever work, and video performance is pretty poor
<treke> the single mouse button is an annoyance, but there is a way to emulate it other two on a keyboard that works pretty well
<amu> spiral: if you buy an new laptop, your wlan will not work. If you can live with this all other hardware will be supported, at least i run a pcmcia-wlan and a usb-wlan  
<amu> spiral: linux on a ppc rocks
<treke> you're also not going to have any support for hardware accelerated opengl
<amu> treke: that would be a real problem if you rendering your own movies
<treke> I know suspend works on the ati based powerbooks, do you know if it works on the nvidias?
<spiral> amu: wlan... I need wifi...
<treke> spiral: You can use a pcmcia card if you get a powerbook or a usb dongle 
<spiral> ah damn... the single mouse button... damn apple
<spiral> and no scroll ?
<treke> no scoll wheel
<amu> treke: hmm never tried, i have 3 pb's and 1 ibook, all of then have a ati
<spiral> hmmm, is it hard to keep macos & install kubuntu on the same laptop ?
<treke> That's something to look into before getting one
<treke> fairly easy
<amu> spiral: works out of the box 
<spiral> hmmm, yeah... and bluetooth ?
<treke> cool. I never tried it with ubuntu
<treke> needed the space, so I removed OSX
<spiral> so I can't use included wifi modules if they exist ?
<treke> spiral: right
<treke> you can't use the built in wireless 
<amu> spiral: i told you before all hardware is supported except extreme wireless
<spiral> amu: what is extreme wireless ? airport thing ?
<treke> yes
<treke> perhaps some day a driver will exist
<treke> but I wouldn't count on it happening 
<amu> treke: guess never :) 
<spiral> are they mac laptops wifi powered (no airport) ?
<treke> I think all of the current macs use airport extreme
<treke> which is one of the broadcom chipsets
<spiral> treke: all right
<treke> if you want osx and linux then an apple is a good choice
<treke> I just don't think it's the best way to go for a linux only machine
<spiral> treke: I have to use office for my school...
<spiral> and can't stand windows anymore...
<spiral> So I thought about apple...
<treke> I guess it comes down to preference
<treke> I'd rather deal with windows if I needed something like office
<treke> since linux would suit me better on the x86 hardware
<treke> and it's my primary use of the laptop
<P229> StarOffice seems much more compatible with Word formatting, if that's the issue
<treke> I've had some  really bad experiences with openoffice and excell
<treke> I really dont trust it any more :)
<haggai> P229: that would be difficult seeing as it is exactly the same codebase as OOo
<P229> haggai: well, maybe they just have the default formattings set differently. 
<P229> haggai: I didn't mess around with it too much, so all I know is that OpenOffice doesn't correctly open some documents created in Word, but StarOffice (in Solaris 10) handled them ok
<hoschbert> hi! what can I do with this problem: xorg causes a lag of about 4 seconds... typing top shows xorg using a lot of cpu-power, in X everything is "paused".. any idea?
<mdke> hi all. Is there a way to get volumes mounting automatically with kubuntu?
<mdke> do you have an equivalent to gnome-volume-manager
<teprrr> hmm, I think no, not yet
<mdke> ok np
<teprrr> not sure about this though...
<noobietux> salut tout le monde
<noobietux> Hello here
<Telep> salut
<noobietux> does anyone know how to add a mirror's gpg key ?
<Telep> hrmm, well you'd need to know the key first
<noobietux> i have the key but i don't know what to do with it
<noobietux> it is for this repository : http://archive.kalyxo.org/
<naerex> hi i tested kubuntu and its GREAT !! (im french) ;)
<Riddell> formidable
<naerex> Riddell> tu parles francais ?
<naerex> ubuntu is good too but i never like gnome
<Riddell> naerex: un petit peux
<Telep> mys fysiikkaa, matikkaa ja yleisesti matemaattisluonnontieteellisi aineita on melko helppo pst lukemaan yliopistoon, jos prjsi edes keskinkertaisesti lukiossa
<Riddell> naerex: un petit peut
<Telep> oops
<Riddell> hmm
<Telep> arr, silly split windows :D
<noobietux> kuduntu c'est vraiment bien
<naerex> noobietux> ouais :)
<Telep> tout  fait
<naerex> noobietux> je vais enfin passer en Full Linux ;)
<noobietux> :)
<noobietux> Kubuntu c'est bon mangez en
<Telep> lol
<Riddell> noobietux: bon mangez?  good to eat?
<naerex> pour KDE en francais on fait comment par contre ?
<noobietux> Riddell: it's a way of saying that it is a good thing
<Riddell> quelle bizarre
<naerex> j'ai DL ca --> kde-i18n-3.4.0.tar.bz2
<noobietux> with apt-get
<noobietux> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-fr
<naerex> no i use kynaptic but this file i DL it with konqueror
<Riddell> oui kde-i18n etre fais cette semain j'espaire
<noobietux> Riddell: it is done i've already installed it
<naerex> yes me too
<naerex> 250Mo
<Riddell> mais kde-i18n 3.4 n'est pas en kubuntu maintainant
<naerex> Riddell> tu veux dire : pas dans le depos ?
<noobietux> Riddell: a fonctionne chez moi
<naerex> noobietux> avec apt-get ?
<noobietux> oui
<naerex> noobietux> ca ne derange pas le system de faire comme ca ?
<noobietux> sudo apt-get update avant
<bhna> is this a french channel?
<Telep> no
<Telep> non :)
<bhna> nein?
<naerex> bhna> no but 2 french speak in french its easely ;)
<noobietux> naerex: apt-get is the default util for installing packages
<bhna> but i cant understand
<naerex> noobietux> kynaptic use apt-get ?
<naerex> bhna> true
<noobietux> yes i think
<naerex> bhna> sorry :)
<noobietux> kynaptic is a front end
<naerex> noobietux> you don't use it ?
<noobietux> sometimes, when i don't know the precise name of the package
<naerex> noobietux> when i create an user with Kuser it crash
<bhna> why don't you use ctrl+f
<noobietux> naerex: i am quite new to linux
<bhna> you can search name summary and description
<naerex> bhna> for the bug ?
<dimma1> so who should i ask to get the 2405fpw monitor working by default without having to manually edit the xorg.conf file?
<dimma1> i thought this would be the first absolutely perfect distro for me since it works spectacularly on my laptop... just the desktop display doesn't work by default
<dimma1> everything else is perfect... i am quite impressed
<naerex> what is 2405fpw ?
<dimma1> dell's 24" widescreen display
<bhna> drimma1: what's the problem?
<dimma1> flatpanel... gets detected as a crt when probed
<naerex> i don't know. the resolution is special ?
<dimma1> just doesn't work unless i edit the xorg.conf myself
<Telep> puh, Angel on menny oudoksi
<dimma1> 1920 x 1200
<naerex> kubuntu is perfect for day to day use :)
<Telep> quite so
<dimma1> that is the native resolution
<dimma1> it can do lower no problem... it is that the refresh rate isn't detected properly... so it won't display after the first restart during installation
<naerex> in french we says: sans se prendre la tete ;)
<dimma1> so i have to use recovery mode or ctrl-alt-FX to a different console to edit the xorg.conf file
<naerex> dimma1> refresh is not 60hz ?
<dimma1> not by default
<dimma1> it gets detected as a typical crt
<bhna> dimma1: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/printthread.php?t=47376
<dimma1> with max resolution of 1600x1200
<dimma1> i just wanted to make the report so hopefully it work by default in future releases
<dimma1> if there is anything kubuntu can do to remedy it
<naerex> dimma1> knoppix detect your screen ?
<naerex> "detect correctly"
<dimma1> i'll give it a shot
<naerex> i dont understand
<naerex> a shot ?
<dimma1> a try
<dimma1> i will boot up with knoppix to see what happens
<naerex> it a good test for see what happen
<lytefyre> anyone sucessfull with booting kubuntu off an external hdd ?
<dimma1> yeah... is that how kubuntu detects hardware?
<dimma1> i have always been impressed with knoppix
<naerex> kubuntu use udev hal and hotplug no ?
<naerex> and dbus
<Riddell> naerex: yes  media:/
<naerex> great :)
<Riddell> may need to install pmount first
<lytefyre> ive got a pivot_root error on my kubuntu install 
<bhna> i have no luck with hal, dbus +pmount
<naerex> Riddell> i plug usbkey and photo and he mount directly
<bhna> kubuntu doesn't detecdt my usb-stick
<Riddell> bhna: in media:/  ?
<naerex> but kubuntu is a beta ?
<bhna> Riddell> yes, in media. no usbstick no icon ...
<haggai> bhna: what does 'lsusb' tell you?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I want to build CVS HEAD KDE on my own.  Is prelinking KDE and/or Qt dangerous??
<naerex> i go to sleep bye all :)
<bhna> Riddell>naerex>by
<lytefyre> hello ?
<Roey> bye naere
<bhna> Riddell>i don't no, i will try it.
<Roey> x
<lytefyre> anyone know how to boot off external usb hdd , ive got the kubuntu preview
<lytefyre> install went fine and grub shows entries too, but it stalls with pivot_root:no such directory and cannot open dev/console
<brainkilla> #join #amarok
<bhna> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<bhna> Riddell> lsusb: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<haggai> bhna: that doesn't list your device at all
<haggai> bhna: it won't work in kde if the kernel doesn't even see it
<brainkilla> hey guys
<bhna> haggai> what can i do? no problems with knoppix, suse ...
<brainkilla> if I start d/l-ing kubuntu now, what do I get?
<brainkilla> I mean, kde 3.4, but what parts of it?
<haggai> bhna: check the output of 'dmesg' to see if there is anything mentioned about the device
<haggai> bhna: and try removing/readding the device
<Riddell> try  sudo modprobe usb-storage
<bhna> usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<bhna> haggai>dmesg: usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<haggai> ouch
<haggai> bhna: please file a bug against linux-image package and copy that output in the bug report
<bhna> haggai>ok
<bhna> haggai> any link for the bug-report-form
<haggai> bhna: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bhna> haggai> thanks ;-)
<bhna> Riddell> lsmod: ide_core              118988  5 usb_storage,ide_cd,ide_generic,piix,ide_disk
<bhna> there is a problem with kynaptic. it's starts only via konsole
<lytefyre>  anyone know how to boot off external usb hdd , ive got the kubuntu preview
<lytefyre> anyone have a pivot_root error while booting ?
<amu> lytefyre: not happend till now 
<lytefyre> amu : any idea why it happens ? along with a dev/console not being found 
<amu> lytefyre: you boot from a usb-cdrom and got this error? 
<lytefyre> amu: usb-hdd
<amu> hmm could you add an boot-argument: like ide=reverse as a kernel-bootparameter?  
<lytefyre> well it boots of grub so yeah i can add that argument but havent tried it..u think its worth a shot ?
<amu> lytefyre: you run a warty or hoary? 
<lytefyre> hoary
<lytefyre> im trying to run a hoary..this is my first with an ubuntu :)
<amu> well, it's worth to try it
<lytefyre> k thanks amu
<amu> lytefyre: the same happens on a liveCD? did you got the same error message?  
<dimmak> anybody timing out when trying to connect to us.archive.ubunu.com:80?
<dimmak> i can't apt-get with the default repository
<Quinn_Storm> dimmak: I think others are...I'm just using archive.ubuntu.com myself
<phxguy> is anyone else experiencing problems with the ubuntu repositories???
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: some people are yes
<phxguy> thought so .... Im getting a lot of failed msgs when i try to refresh my repositories
<phxguy> Quinn_Storm, Do you thin i shouuld wait then before downloading kubuntu???
<Quinn_Storm> phxguy: not sure
#kubuntu 2005-04-03
<lytefyre> amu: the ide=reverse dint work
<amu> lytefyre: meanwhile i found probably a solution, please check http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8050.html
<lytefyre> thanks in advance
<hoschbert> hi! what can I do with this problem: xorg causes a lag of about 4 seconds... typing "top" shows xorg using a lot of cpu-power, in X everything is "paused".. any idea?
<dimmak> yeah... i am totally having probs with the repositories
<amu> lytefyre: in adition you should file a bug :) it shouldbe fixed asap
<lytefyre> thanks, just went through the whle site,seens like it has something to do with bugs 496 and  3363 
<lytefyre> am going to try the new install method , wish me luck ;) !
<francesc> Hi, I'm having problems with the Xservers file, with kdm in kubuntu I can't get it to work...
<francesc> I've made a link and copied from xdm to /etc/kde3/kdm/, but I still can't set the -dpi to 75
<francesc> anyone has had this issue?
<francesc> kdm from kubuntu seems to use other config files, different from debian ones, but which ones?
<neom> There there a cli command to generate a random password?
<HaPpYhObO> Kumbuyah my Lord kumbuyah
<slim> lol HaPpYhObO wtf
<francesc> neom, you can it uuidgen and also there are 2 extensions for firefox that do that job
<francesc> neom, you can try uuidgen and also there are 2 extensions for firefox that do that job
<francesc> so... nobody is missing the Xservers file in the Kubuntu's kdm??
<francesc> thanks a lot, what a great community... :(
* amu tries now kaffeine-0.6 
<maxchee> any work being done by the devs to make kde mroe usable?
<ggilbert> yes
<Riddell> maxchee: all suggestions happily accepted
<ggilbert> Riddell: Just one thought, but maybe move the games out of the different subdirectories of Games, and into one menu?
<ggilbert> and hide the application name that currently appears next to the description of menu items
<ggilbert> I guess that's two thoughts
<Riddell> ggilbert: imteresting idea with games, will consider.  why don't you like to know which application you are running?
<ggilbert> Riddell: I like knowing what I'm running, but it seems redundant to list something as Personal Information Manager ( Kontact ) or Web Browser ( Konqueror ). 
<Riddell> if you have 2 web browsers installed you wouldn't know which you were about to run
<ggilbert> yeah that is a problem
<ggilbert> how does gnome handle it? Do they do the same thing as KDE?
* ggilbert installs and looks
<Riddell> eek, I made someone install gnome :)
<ggilbert> haha
<ggilbert> I do it every release anyways :p
<brian_> lol
<ggilbert> if they just hide the app name, then the kde way might be the lesser of two evils
<brian_> i just came in and i'm not sure what you are talking about. It sounds like menus?
<ggilbert> brian_: yeah
<ggilbert> brian_: The current menu entries being Description ( Name ) 
<maxchee> okay, I just think that kde can be complex without being complicated
<maxchee> right now the UI is chaotic
<maxchee> it would be a lot nicer if the saner configs and better organizations are applied
<maxchee> also, is kubuntu aware of the KDE usability group?
<maxchee> I read on dotKDE that they are drafting a HIG for KDE!
<Riddell> maxchee: kubuntu-default-settings attempts to do this
<Riddell> maxchee: concrete suggestions would be very welcome
<brian_> i like Internet - Web Browsers - Mozilla etc.. then list all browsers that you have installed on your computer
<maxchee> then the next thing would be to make the UI more context-aware
<Riddell> maxchee: I am incontact with the usability man, we plan to have a good look at all the settings sometime after hoary
<maxchee> ie. more context-aware popup menus
<ggilbert> maxchee:  indepth ui changes are a little outside the realm of the distribution maintainer though
<Riddell> maxchee: right click means exist throughout KDE
<maxchee> ggilbert: I am aware of that
<maxchee> ggilbert: it would be better if kubuntu can help kde to simplify its yi
<maxchee> sorry, I mean UI
<maxchee> Riddell: they are just too long
<maxchee> Riddell: and a lot of menus can be replaced by drag and drop (example: the applet addition/deletion menus)
<ggilbert> brian_: personally i don't like the idea of adding too many submenus. It breaks it  makes things a bit tougher to get to.
<maxchee> Riddell: and although people are complaining about gconf, it would be nice if kde have such a thing
<ggilbert> s/it breaks//
<maxchee> Riddell: a lot of the settings are rarely used
<maxchee> ggilbert: a gconf/about:config like system will pacify the advanced users and help less advanced users adopt
<maxchee> Riddell: also, I believe it's a good idea to separate konquorer into two apps
<brian_> ggilbert: I guess for me it is eaiser, when I want to run a app that is internet related I just go to the Internet menu then to whatever submenu I need
<maxchee> Riddell: this is inline with the unix philosophy of small tools with focused functions.
<ggilbert> I dunno, I've always thought of konqueror as being in line with that philosphy
<maxchee> ggilbert: but it's a file manager and a browser all rolled into one!
<Riddell> maxchee: sounds like you have a few KDE gripes (all perfectly valid)
<Riddell> :)
<maxchee> and the UI shows it
<maxchee> Riddell: I really wanted to use kde
<Riddell> maxchee: applet addition/deletion is being fixed in the next KDE version
<maxchee> Riddell: I am big fan of DCOP/Kparts
<maxchee> Riddell: is the next version 4.0?
<Riddell> maxchee: next version is either 3.5 or 4.0
<Riddell> gconf smells, the problem is to sort and allow to search configutaion options in a usable way
<maxchee> Riddell: did the usability team set a schedule on the adoption of HIG by apps shiped with KDE?
<Riddell> which is also being looked at for KDE 4
<Riddell> maxchee: KDE 4
<Riddell> is the schedule
<maxchee> Riddell: well, I think about:config in firefox might be a better example
<Riddell> maxchee: konqueror is a very small tool with a focused function (to load kparts)
<Riddell> maxchee: about:config being a configuration dialogue?
<maxchee> Riddell: type about:config into firefox
<Riddell> i have no firefox
<maxchee> Riddell: it is a bit too primitive for kde, but it might work better than gconf (which is comparable to the dreaded windows registry)
<maxchee> Riddell: or mozilla
<Riddell> I have no mozilla
<maxchee> Riddell: well, I will send you a screenshot then
<ggilbert> Riddell: basically it just lists all of the config file options for mozilla in one long html page
<maxchee> yes
<ggilbert> I dont think it's all that useful myself
<maxchee> again, firefox does not have all than many settings, which means it is very primitive
<ggilbert> since you dont necessarilly know what are valid responses in the context of the config
<maxchee> somehow, by making the config system a two-tier system, it allows people to tweak the common settings quickly to get to work and tweak kde further when they have time to get rid of their small complains so that it fits like a glove
<maxchee> ggilbert: that's true
<maxchee> Riddell: my gripe with konqueror is that I would like it to have a UI focused on browsing only when it is in browser mode
<ggilbert> I'm kind of the opinion that if an option is  not important enough to put in the preferences, then it probably should just be removed altogether
<maxchee> ggilbert: that's another option. although some kde people hate to learn from the gnome project
<maxchee> Riddell: and a UI focused on file management and loading kparts for preview without any browsing functions
<ggilbert> maxchee: That stuff is improving
<maxchee> ggilbert: although it still needs some work before it can reach firefox's simplicity
<ggilbert> maxchee: yeah
<maxchee> ggilbert: I think kde needs to be simple, yet has its unique qualities
<maxchee> ggilbert: flexibility and ultra-tight intergration between apps would be its best qualities
<maxchee> gnome bonobo is just brain-dead
* Riddell goes to bed
<BROKEN_LADDER> sweet..i just plugged in my usb mouse and took my ps/2 mouse out and it just works..
<brian_> but you have to keep kde fast too
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's way to simple for linux.
<maxchee> ggilbert: also will KDE 4 require a longer period of time to develop?
<maxchee> ggilbert: since it's a major revision.
<ggilbert> it needs more work, and I teahteag
<ggilbert> blah
<ggilbert> yeah
<maxchee> ggilbert: but will it take as long as KDE2?
<ggilbert> don't know, i seriously doubt it though
<ggilbert> kde 1 and kde2 are much more different from each other than kde 2 and kde 3 seem
<brian_> i hated kde 1
<maxchee> ggilbert: both gnome2 and kde2 sufferred from long dev time
<maxchee> brian_: I actually think kde 1 is much better compared to gnome 1
<maxchee> brian_: at least most things work
<maxchee> lastly, anyone here using koffice?
<brian_> yes you are right but i found it very bloated
<ggilbert> I dont think suffered is quite the right word. Both projects took the time to stop and focus a bit more. KDE suffered from the second system effect a bit more than gnome
<maxchee> ggilbert: second system effect?
<ggilbert> I actually liked kde 1 quite a bit. I started using the betas of it when i started with linux, and it was a very nice desktop  for the time
<ggilbert> maxchee: A bit over built
<maxchee> ggilbert: yeah.
<ggilbert> maxchee: the idea is that the second time you build something you tend to over compensate for design flaws in the first one
<maxchee> ggilbert: a lot of popular oss suffer from feature-creep, but right now firefox is setting a better trend
<maxchee> ggilbert: so over-engineered?
<brian_> catch you later kids bath time
<ggilbert> gnome did the same thing, but in the opposite direction :)
<brian_> i mean my kids bath time
<maxchee> ggilbert: under-built?
<ggilbert> maxchee: a bit. They got the idea that their stuff was too chaotic and tried to simplify it. I think they went a little too far
<maxchee> ggilbert: that's true
<ggilbert> I think both systems are gradually moving towards a good medium though
<maxchee> ggilbert: metacity made sense, but natutilus is a bit too far
<maxchee> the other thing is, it would be nice if kde and gnome could share more infrastructures.
<maxchee> it's not productive to make two vfs systems, two drawing libraries etc.
<maxchee> this is why I think freedesktop is so important
<ggilbert> I dont think that will ever change, there are just too many core disagreements there
<maxchee> ggilbert: but will qt ever adopt cairo as it drawing library
<maxchee> ggilbert: after all, it's a freedesktop project
<maxchee> ggilbert: although I do understand that it's difficult to work together
<maxchee> ggilbert: when two projects have vastly different goals
<ggilbert> remember, qt is outside of the scope of kde
<maxchee> ggilbert: that's true
<maxchee> ggilbert: although kde does have some say in it
<maxchee> ggilbert: or am I wrong?
<ggilbert> maxchee: I'm sure trolltech pays attention to the opinions of some KDE developers, but all decisions are made by Trolltech
<ggilbert> you have some overlap because some trolltech employees are kde developers
<maxchee> ggilbert: qt is a really nice toolkit, and trolltech have made a lot of compromises to make it more suitable for oss development
<ggilbert> yeah they've really gone far beyond what could be expected of them
<maxchee> hopefully the qtwin32 4.x licensing change will cause more oss projects to adopt qt
<maxchee> ggilbert: but I guess most commercial companies are just too greedy
<maxchee> I mean toolkits cost very little compared to the labour cost etc.
* maxchee leaving
<jsubl2> what is the name of the metapackage to install gcc
<dimmak> well i got 1920x1200 resolution working, using gtf i generated the following modeline, but it is incorrect: Modeline "1200x1920_60.00"  196.47  1200 1296 1424 1648  1920 1921 1924 1987  -HSync +Vsync
<dimmak> this is the one that works properly for me: ModeLine "1920x1200_60.00" 154.0  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +Hsync -Vsync
<BROKEN_LADDER> KDE 1 BETTER than gnome 1?  hah
<BROKEN_LADDER> well..gnome 1 was pretty ugly.  but uglier than kde?  i dunno..
<dimmak> so apparently my dot clock frequency (pixel clock) gets improperly detected
<phxguy> can someone help me out with configuring konquerer to use java
<phxguy> I have installed Java according to the instructioons on ubuntuguide.org but when i go to the java test page at java.com all i get is a grey box that says loading applet
<markc> phxguy> make sure about:plugins says something about java
<phxguy> the only things showing on the plugin page is the plugin for flash and acrobat
<markc> phxguy> make sure JAVA_HOME points to where java is installed
<phxguy> markc: the path to java executable  is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<phxguy> I have a symbolic linkk there.... according to the instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why aren't kubuntu debs prelinked?
<kaplanfx> Roey: becuase your mom
<kaplanfx> :)
<Roey> ah
<markc> phxguy> try settings -> plugins and make sure one of the paths there is the right one, and rescan maybe
* Roey jumps off a building
<Roey> again and again and again.
<kaplanfx> Roey: you are using kubuntu now?
<Roey> kaplanfx:  yes but I will give up linux and computers in general within a week
<kaplanfx> haha
<Roey> kaplanfx:  this is stupid, all these problems.
<Roey> kaplanfx:  seroiusly!!!! listen:
<Roey> kaplanfx:  - cannot make my own kernel with grub because grub needs an initrd.
<Roey> kaplanfx:  - it's not enough to supply --initrd to make-kpkg,
<Roey> kaplanfx:  because I will need to patch my custom kernel with the cramfs debian-specific patches for initrd
<dimmak> is roey your real name?
<Roey> kaplanfx:  those patches are available only for specific kernel versions
<kaplanfx> Roey: no, you need to build initial ramdisk support in the kernel then build with --initrd to make an initrd kernel
<Roey> kaplanfx:  so I said, screw grub, I'll use LILO
<Roey> kaplanfx:  NO it is not enough
<Roey> kaplanfx:  the kernel must be patched with the debian-cramfs patch
<Roey> kaplanfx:  which only exists for specific debian kernels
<kaplanfx> debian+initrd has always been problematic
<Roey> kaplanfx:  so I can't use grub
<Roey> kaplanfx:  then I thought to use lilo
<kaplanfx> Roey: blame it on RMS
<Roey> kaplanfx:  but lilo just gave me some bullshit complaint about not recoginizing the drive type
<Roey> kaplanfx:  and then at that point I weent CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAZY
<kaplanfx> it scsi?
<Roey> dimmak:  yes
<Roey> kaplanfx:  SATA
<kaplanfx> kernel 2.6.11?
<Roey> kaplanfx:  what in the *BLUE FUCK* is wrong with libata???? 
<Roey> yes
<Roey> 2.6.11.5
<kaplanfx> .5?
* kaplanfx goes to kernel.org
<phxguy> markc: okk i did that and now i get Error java executable not found
<kaplanfx> whoa
<dimmak> pronounced like joey?
<kaplanfx> they are using the new numbering system alredy?
<kaplanfx> already?
<Roey> dimmak:  joey, accent on the second syllable
<Roey> dimmak:  Dima Kaznachey??
<Roey> BATFOYOMAT, LIBATA, YOU SUCK!!! take THAT linux!!!
* Roey stabs linux with tears of frustration
<kaplanfx> dimmak: its like Roeee
<phxguy> I knew I hated java for a reasonn.....
<Roey> phxguy:  YES YES YES
<phxguy> whats wierd is it work fine in firefox..... but not in Konquerer
<delphi> are there daily snapshot images available?
<ian__> where are the best kubuntu screenshots?
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone here used reiser4 in ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> BROKEN_LADDER: resier4 is bad
<BROKEN_LADDER> bad?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it was highly touted on articles i read.
<da_bon_bon> real bad
<da_bon_bon> it broke my machine
<ggilbert> I wouldnt trust it as far as I can throw the cd it's on :p
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't even get it to work.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i installed the reiser4 kernel patch.
<BROKEN_LADDER> still nothing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay..i guess i'll hold off using it for now.
<ian__> reiser (3?) worked for me for years, but I switched to ext3 for the better laptop support
<ggilbert> ian__: reeiserfs and reiser4 are very different beasts
<ian__> is reiser4 new?  if so, it wasn't that. :)
<da_bon_bon> BROKEN_LADDER: even grub cant currently use reiser4
<ggilbert> reiser4 looks really cool, but I wouldnt trust it until it gets quite a bit more testing
<ian__> seeing the words "new" and "file system" anywhere near each other scares me :)
<ggilbert> particularly around "hans reiser" :p
<ggilbert> reiser3 was pretty dangerous when it was new
<ian__> why, is he a nut?
<ggilbert> gave it a really bad reputation
<ggilbert> ian__: not bad
<ian__> I chose it after reading some benchmarks
<ian__> I'd stick with it, except the ext3 has the laptop-mode now
<ggilbert> I used to use reiser3, it worked well
<ggilbert> he does have some annoying ideas when it comes to licensing
<ian__> like what?
<ggilbert> ian__: He used to have a clause where you couldn't remove code from his tools that had to do with credits
<ggilbert> ian__: then he added in code that would print out a list of anyone who had contributed money that would display when the tools tran
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there anything wrong with this line? /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hd2        reiserfs  umask=0222    0       0
<ggilbert> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm going to venture a guess and say reiserfs is incorrect
<BROKEN_LADDER> uh..no, the partition is reiser
<ggilbert> reiser4 is not reiser3
<ggilbert> make sure reiserfs is correct for a reiser4 partition
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh, it was the umask.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not
<BROKEN_LADDER> i changed the partition to reiserfs
<BROKEN_LADDER> for reiser4 it's "reiser4"
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just had to change the umask=0222, so i just put in "defaults" instead of figuring out what i typed wrong.
<ggilbert> ah
<BROKEN_LADDER> what umask should i use to get the same as chmod 1777 ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want to make the partition so that everyone can store things in it.
<ggilbert> 766?
<ggilbert> wait
<ggilbert> umasks work by setting every bit set to 1 in the mask to 0 in the final result
<ggilbert> so if you want 1777 you probably want 0000
<ggilbert> hmm that would allow suid
<ggilbert> 6000 maybe
<BROKEN_LADDER> wouldn't chmod 744 be umask=7033?
<BROKEN_LADDER> or is the first bit of umask actually not a mask, but just like chmod?
<ggilbert> I think so
<BROKEN_LADDER>  warning: unknown mount option "umask=0222"
<ian__> ggilbert: err, that is kinda nutty
<ggilbert> ian__: the idea is to let you to force certain permissions off
<ian__> ggilbert: no no, the last thing you said to me :)
<ggilbert> ian__: ah
<BROKEN_LADDER>  warning: unknown mount option "umask=004"
<ggilbert> he may have changed his opinions recently and his software seems to be decent
<ian__> and anyone who makes Free Software is ultimately alright in my book
<ggilbert> yeah 
<ggilbert> until I'm declared supreme dictator for life ( still working on this one) people don't have to conform to my particular views :)
<ian__> any day now
<amiroff> hello people, I've seen on many screenshots a kde utility similar to netstatus on gnome or windows (blinking monitors ). What is the name of it on KDE?
* incubii shrugs
<amu> probably knemo he's looking for 
<lexNL> hiya guys
<lexNL> anyone knows how to get a bootsplash going with kubuntu?
<incubii> ah its lookin much better now
<incubii> why is it after install the xserver is fine but as soon asi reboot the colors are all fucked up
<incubii> strange 16bit works and 24bit doesnt work properly :|
<ubuntu> would anyone know why a loop mounted iso image is ro (read-only) and how to change it to rw... (mount -o remount,rw dir does not work) ?
<dimmak> you might want to run gtf passed with your max resolution and max refresh rate at that resolution to generate a modeline, ie "gtf 1600 1200 85" ... Then replace the hardcoded display values in your xorg.conf to that single modeline... I had to do this to get my 1900x1200 display working properly.
<incubii> from my knowledge and attempts you cant mount an iso rw
<incubii> ill give it a try dimmak 
<dimmak> i'll link you to where i got the info
<markc> it's an extracted cloop iso... this one is a knoppix image but I'm strying to solve a different problem with the kubuntu livecd image
<markc> whenever I try to remaster the current kubuntu livecd image it gets larger in  size... so I was messing with a knoppix iso to see if it did the same thing, expect it's read-only even though it loop mounted
<incubii> oh
<incubii> because it uses a special defrag util
<incubii> and symlinks multiple files
<incubii> www.knoppix.net will have info as to why your ISOs will be larger then theirs
<markc> ah! where is this special defrag util ?
<markc> heh, I've spent hours trying to work this out ... would you know where on www.knoppix.net by any chance ?
<incubii> lol
<incubii> the customizing section ?
<incubii> i havent looked into those problems for ages
<markc> I don't really care about the knoppix iso ro problem.. I really want to solve the kubuntu getting larger problem
<dimmak> damnit... i can't find the page by googleing... i am starting up my other computer that has the link in a log
<dimmak> bah
<dimmak> i suck
<incubii> lol
<dimmak> incubii: this is similar >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3277
<dimmak> and you generate the modeline that appears in the xorg.conf as i stated earlier with gtf
<incubii> alrite brb
<incubii> hopefully ittl work
<incubii> that was awesome
<incubii> 24bit
<incubii> :D
<incubii> thanks for that
<dimmak> good good
<incubii> now if only i could work out why i can get sound in KDE and not XMMS
<dimmak> i had to find that out to get my display going today... i am glad the knowledge is paying off
<incubii> last time i had sound working in xmms and not kde
<incubii> i cant win
<incubii> lol
<dimmak> well are you running multiple applications that would be trying to get access to the sound card... like kaffeine and xmms?
<incubii> ah ffs now it works
<incubii> i had to change it to ALSA about 40 times
<incubii> now it works
<incubii> :D
<incubii> first linux distro to get sound working 100% on ppc for me
<dimmak> so have you been using kubuntu long? i have only been running it like 2 days now
<dimmak> i was so happy that it worked perfectly on my laptop
<incubii> yeah its great, im a debian fan
<incubii> and i dont like ubuntu
<incubii> cause its gnome
<incubii> someone mentioned kubuntu
<incubii> so gave ti a try
<dimmak> yeah... i am not a fan of gnome
<incubii> it rocks specially after using Yellow Dog Linux
<dimmak> i usually would do the install script for knoppix
<markc> incubii> did sound work with YDL ?
<incubii> partially
<incubii> its was borked
<dimmak> i played around with fedora core 3 for a while... but it just required way to much editing to get working right
* incubii helped write knoppix HDD installer at the start
<incubii> ;)
<markc> cool :)
<dimmak> i like kubuntu as much as knoppix... knoppix for running from cd... and kubuntu for installing natively
<dimmak> very cool
<incubii> though Fabian has done an excellent job with it
<incubii> mcuh better then i could
<incubii> lol
<incubii> yeah i use knoppix everywhere
<incubii> and knoppix-std
<markc> so I was almost the right man about my knoppix ro problem... close 
<incubii> waiting for knoppix-std 0.2 to come out
<incubii> lol
<incubii> its probably an option you arent passing to the creation of the iso
<incubii> hmm accelerated sound
<incubii> thats an interesting problem
<dimmak> accelerated... our pitch problems?
<incubii> it speeds up
<incubii> or maybe its pitch
<incubii> it sounds faster
<dimmak> duration the same?
<dimmak> length of song
<incubii> yea
<dimmak> then it seems like pitch
<dimmak> chipmunk style?
<incubii> nah not that bad
<incubii> its like its running 10% faster
<incubii> thats how it sounds
<incubii> only happens after it loops back to the start
<dimmak> definitely weird
<markc> incubii> the iso is the CeBIT 3.8, I use extract_compressed_fs on it, then mount -o loop the extracted file... chroot into it but it's RO !!!
<dimmak> i am playing around with the amaroK player right now... i like it so far
<incubii> i honestly have no idea how to mount an iso rw
<incubii> u might need something a lil more powerful then mount
<incubii> like ultraiso for windows only the linux version
<incubii> if there is such a program for linux
<dimmak> playing around with a live-cd you can save to?
<markc> incubii> np, but it's not the iso itself... it's the extracted file I am loop mounting... the kubuntu livecd iso works fine, as evry other livecd iso I've tried to remaster
<markc> wierd
<incubii> hmm
<incubii> that is weird
<markc> a klaus trick to prevent the cdbit image from being altered, I suspect
<markc> cebit
<incubii> well if he can turn it on, you can turn it off
<markc> it does complain about no /etc/fstab inside the chroot, but, being ro I can't add one
<markc> yes, I would like to think so :)
<dimmak> incubii: you can also completely remove the subsection display modes from your xorg.conf... i did... i like not having unnecessary lines... be sure to backup your current working wrong... cuz i am sure that might not work on certain configs
<dimmak> alright... well i am gonna shower and sleep... adios
<incubii> cya
<membreya> would anyone know why Control Center would be crashing my PC?
<incubii> has it always done this from the get go?
<membreya> incubii: yup, but in gnome ..my system will "occasionally" lock up when I'm using a web browser..everything but the mouse locks up (i can still use it but the buttons dont work)
<membreya> only thing that's changed is that I've changed to reiserfs
<incubii> all i can think of is something is broken
<incubii> which is obvious
<incubii> lol
<incubii> Linux anubis 2.6.10-5-powerpc #1 Tue Mar 15 15:25:47 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<membreya> hmmm ok
<membreya> it appears that the nvidia driver
<membreya> is killing my pc
<incubii> maybe you should update the driver?
<membreya> incubii: running 2.6.11-1
<membreya> running 2179 from the nvidia website
<incubii> damn they move fast
<incubii> last time i used them was like 1049
<incubii> lol
<incubii> on my tnt2
<incubii> :D
<membreya> :P
<incubii> hehe
<incubii> i have a radeon 9000 in this g4
<incubii> better then my gaming PC
<membreya> my pc is an amd64 3200+, 120gb (soon to be a 2nd hdd as 200gb) both sata..and a geforce 4000 :|
<membreya> damnit...kde doesn't support my multimedia keys :|
<incubii> what a bitch
<incubii> does kubuntu have mac-on-linux available to it
<incubii> damn 45mb for 2.6.10-5
<incubii> my poor lil 28.8kb dialup will get fried
<incubii> :D
<membreya> lol :P
<membreya> I was thinking ...45mb..dat's nothing
<membreya> is there ANY way to make kde not so .... "big"
<membreya> im running 1152x864 and everything's cluttered
<incubii> big as in icons?
<incubii> prolly in control center
<membreya> as in programs
<markc> incubii> you know, you were right, that extracted knoppix iso image is a iso9660 filesystem whereas an extracted kubuntu is ext2
<incubii> well there you go
<incubii> lol
<incubii> im not sure what you are asking membreya 
<membreya> incubii: ...nevermind, it's "fonts" :) just playing now :)
<incubii> ah
* membreya misses Verdana and Tahoma
<membreya> god...that's so much better :D
<incubii> yeah its much nicer with smaller fonts
<incubii> then turn on antialiasing
<incubii> yum yum
<membreya> done that, not sure how well AA will work with "nv" as my vid driver :P
<incubii> no idea
<incubii> brb
<markc> membreya> what size is your main font now ?
<membreya> 10 :)
<membreya> much nicer :)
<incubii> size 10 font with AA looks damn nice
<incubii> woot
<markc> I usually am always putting mine up to 13 or 14, even 18 in konq
<membreya> thats a bit .....insane :)
<membreya> unless you're running like 1600x1200 :P
<markc> jst 1280x1024... but the monitor is always 1.5 mtr away
<incubii> im on 1280x1024
<membreya> lol :P
<incubii> monitor i less then a foot away
<markc> I'm trying to remaster kubuntu so I can set the defaults... but, obviously that might not always suit.. as in your case
<incubii> heh
<incubii> i do as i please
* membreya removes ubuntu-desktop :P
<incubii> :O
<incubii> thats still in kubuntu ?
<membreya> incubii: I installed ubuntu ...2 days ago I just did a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<membreya> now I have a whole lotta gnome crap :)
<membreya> ooo I like transparent konsole :)
<incubii> oh
<incubii> yeah that will do that
<membreya> damn lying konsole!
<membreya> it said "transparent" it's a liar
<membreya> it
<membreya> it's only transparent to the desktop not to apps :|
<incubii> yep
<incubii> kinda like most
<incubii> it fakes transparency
<incubii> instead of alpha transparency
<membreya> I installed my computer with ubuntu and then upgraded to kubuntu..is there an easy way to remove all references to gnome? or do I need to go through kynaptic and find anything installed with a reference to gnome ?
<psn> membreya: well if you choose to uninstall one of the gnome libs I'm sure the rest will follow
<membreya> it's asking me to remove kubuntu-desktop ..but that's only a metapackage :)
<membreya> 280mb freed :)
<membreya> god, even the kopete page has been hit by the EU :|
<Riddell> membreya: how so?
<membreya> http://kopete.kde.org/
<membreya> same as amsn
<Riddell> gosh
<membreya> yup
<marcusT> Riddell: hi, I was having a nice talk with Waldo Bastian via bugs.kde.org about my kded issue... and I still have no solution, though it might have something to do with gamin
<Riddell> marcusT: what's the issue
<marcusT> restarting kbuildsycoca... kdebug #102183
<Riddell> marcusT: how do you know that kbuildsycoca is running all the time?
<marcusT> Riddell: it's not running all the time, it's beeing constantly restarted... I can see that in my top output, it actually needs a lot of CPU cycles which make my notebook fan louder
<Riddell> marcusT: any idea which file is being detected as changed?
<Riddell> I'm not seeing the problem
<membreya> hmmm my volume icon is gone :|
<marcusT> nope... there should be no special things in my filesystem.... isn't there a way to find out what is reported as changed?
<jiyuu0> any idea when's the next test release of kubuntu?
<Riddell> marcusT: dunno, maybe ask Waldo
<membreya> back now :)
<Riddell> jiyuu0: final thing April 6th
<marcusT> ja, well hope he's still on it somehow
<Riddell> marcusT: be quick, waldo is leaving KDE soon!
<marcusT> Riddell: ???
<Riddell> another week or something
<marcusT> where is he going?
<Riddell> intel
<marcusT> and then he won't work on KDE anymore? isn't he with Novell?
<membreya> does kubuntu not save folder options (konqueror) ?
<Riddell> marcusT: his day to day involvement will reduce a lot because he won't be paid to work on it full time
<Riddell> membreya: which options?
<marcusT> well, that's bad... didn't know that...he's been one of the KDE names ever since I've been using it. 
<membreya> ie, I have 973 music videos .. I want it to always display that folder as a list
<membreya> any other folder is fine as an icon
<kensai> Thanks to kubuntu now I don't hate kde like I used to do
<kensai> kde 3.4 is the first version I like
<membreya> ooo new games to play :D
<membreya> how do you autostart programs though ? :|
<Riddell> membreya: put them in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Riddell> actually put a .desktop file there
<membreya> I just have a script that I need to run at startup :| for my mouse
<membreya> hrm
<marcusT> membreya: when it's just something like that, try to put it in the .xsession file in your home
<membreya> i don't have an .xsession file :|
<marcusT> membreya: you can create one... it should be sourced (i.e. run) when you login to your system
<benjanet> i cant find beagle on hory universe repository. Anyone else ?
<ggilbert_> benjanet: probably not in hoary yet
<benjanet> ggilbert_, thanks
<omni_lonnie> Anyone here tried using "Scripts" in amaroK?
<omni_lonnie> it complains about needing PyQt, but that doesn't seem to be available... :(
<Riddell> omni_lonnie: yes, we're looking into that at the moment
<omni_lonnie> would using one of the debian packages work as a stop-gap solution?
<Riddell> omni_lonnie: probably python2.4-qt3 in universe
<omni_lonnie> thanks! I'll give that a try.
<Slike> hello, i'd like to test kubuntu....i already heave ubuntu, but apt doesn't find "kubuntu-desktop"....
<apokryphos> Slike: are you in hoary?
<Slike> warty...
<Slike> upgrading first?
<haggai> Slike: change warty to hoary and then apt-get update
<apokryphos> Yup. Please see: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingKDE
<Slike> thx
<wickie> any chance of getting an mDNS package?
<Imsdlea> HELP... I want to install kubuntu from ubunt but I get E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<wickie> Imsdlea: you need to upgrade to hoary first.
<Imsdlea> oh... how do i do that
<wickie> see: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingKDE
<Imsdlea> fanks
<Imsdlea> arrrgg i cna't seem to edit source.list
<Biafra> Umm.... question... does KUbuntu come with gnome as well as kde?
<Riddell> Biafra: no but you can install gnome easily enough
<Biafra> is there a way I can do it without an internet connection?
<Riddell> Biafra: not easily
<Biafra> would it be possible using the regular Ubuntu installation disc?
<Biafra> to install gnome?
<wickie> Imsdlea: you didn't forget to sudo in order to edit sources.list?
<omni_lonnie> gnome is installed by default with "regular" unbuntu
<wickie> Riddell: Do you know if a mDNS package is planned?
<Imsdlea> this my my first week with linux... so I apprechate your help
<Imsdlea> im in terminal in sudo
<Biafra> i mean would it be possible using an Ubuntu install disc to install gnome onto and already existing KUbuntu system
<Imsdlea> how do i edit from terminal
<Riddell> wickie: if we have time
<wickie> Riddell: I read that it's not DSFG free, so that might be a problem.
<Burgundavia> devs here?
<Burgundavia> are you guys using kdesu by default, ala gksudo?
<wickie> Imsdlea: If you're new to linux, it's easiest to use kwrite.
<Riddell> Burgundavia: yes, it's sudo
<Burgundavia> Riddell: I am rebuilding qtparted, and I wonder if it is safe to remove th gksu and sux build deps
<wickie> Imsdlea: So, "sudo kwrite /etc/sources.list"
<Burgundavia> qtparted will also now use kdesu instead of gksudo
<wickie> Does kdesu sudo as well now?
<wickie> grmbl
<Riddell> Burgundavia: should be as long as you add kdesu
<Riddell> wickie: yes
<apokryphos> wickie: Yup.
<Biafra> (soneone who knows the answer): would it be possible using an Ubuntu install disc to install gnome onto and already existing KUbuntu system?
<Burgundavia> Riddell: kdesu is part of kdebase-bin, no?
<apokryphos> kdelibs, I believe.
<Burgundavia> hmm
<wickie> kdebase-bin
<Burgundavia> ok
<Biafra> Riddell: would it be possible using an Ubuntu install disc to install gnome onto and already existing KUbuntu system?
<apokryphos> Erm, it comes with kdelibs.
<Riddell> Burgundavia: sounds about right
* wickie finally got acpi working on his laptop
<Riddell> Biafra: could well be
<Burgundavia> Riddell: ok I will build and test on my machine
<Burgundavia> Riddell: should hit universe tomorrow or the next day
<Biafra> Riddell: Ok, will try when I get home (getting set to DL the Ubuntu ISO)
<Biafra> Riddell: If it helps I'm using hoary-preview
<allee> Biafra: I would say yes.  Add ubuntu cdrom to sources.list
<Biafra> Riddell: Alrightie then *kicks back and allows his download manager to do most of the work*
<gsuveg> re
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> anyone more than me that have problem with /dev/video0 ?
<ztonzy> how can it be created =
<ztonzy> ?
<AMIGrAve> does some uses krusader ? when i go in the configuration window and click on the first option : "Save settings on exit" krusader crashes
<basse> i hope it atleast saves the settings :)
<AMIGrAve> ;-) nope
<AMIGrAve> they should call that "Exit on save settings" ;-)
<basse> or save settings on crash
<AMIGrAve> do you have the sameproblem ?
<basse> let's see I think I have the program still installed
<basse> AMIGrAve: works here
<basse> krusader 1.51, on kde 3.3.2
<AMIGrAve> anyway I bet you won't have the problem, I have really strange things happening. I would be under windows i'll say my computer is infected. Just today my Authostastart shortcuts have disappeared
<AMIGrAve> basse: you're on warty ?
<AMIGrAve> me 1.51 on 3.4.0 (hoary)
<basse> AMIGrAve: i'm actually on debian :)
<basse> AMIGrAve: have you tried to remove krusader config files?
<AMIGrAve> basse: yes of course
<AMIGrAve> basse: got a debian amd-64 sid on another partition and I don't have the problem
<Biafra> Riddel: Is it possible to use any packages for Debian on Ubuntu?
<phxguy> I have downloaded a gtk theme... Can someone tell me where it goes???
<gsuveg> anyone use a vnc server on hoary ?
<Biafra> Is it possible to use any packages for Debian on Ubuntu?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> how do I get evms off a partition?
<Roey> I can copy data off  the partition and remake it... I just want to know how to not have evms on it
<Biafra> will there be pressed CDs of KUbuntu coming out with the final version of hoary?
<phxguy> biafra i read that there would be sometime in mid/late april
<Slike> i just installed kubuntu, but i'm having 1 little problem with it so far...
<Slike> i have to go online by wlan
<Slike> kubuntu sees the network, but i get no ip
<Biafra> oh,l before I forget.... what packages would I haveta install to have gnome on KUbuntu
<Slike> tried dhclient eth1, but it chooses the wrong netmask....
<Slike> anu idea's how to get online efficiently?
<chavo> Biafra, ubuntu-desktop will get you the whole thing
<phxguy> can someone tell me how to format a usb stick
<Biafra> ok thanks
<basse> ztonzy: worked?
* basse pours ztonzy some rum+coke
<dimmak> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<dimmak> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]   .... they are not here... where else could they be?
<dimmak> kynaptic shows that linux-kernel-headers are installed
<dimmak> are/is
<Roey> dimmak:  hi, whydja ask yesterday for my name? just curious?
<Roey> dimmak:  are you Dima K..y ?
<dimmak> just never heard the name before... seemed worth asking
<dimmak> my sn has nothing to do with my real name
<Roey> oh, ok
<Roey> :)
<Roey> yeah my name is Roey
<Roey> nice to meet you
<dimmak> ditto
<phxguy> I have downloaded a gtk theme... Can someone tell me where it goes???
<chavo> phxguy, ~/.themes
<phxguy> chavo: i dont have a .themes folder ....
<chavo> phxguy, mkdir ~/.themes
<phxguy> does it need to be hidden???
<phxguy> chavo: I made the folder and copied the file there but where do I select it? I looked in the theme manger and stuff and I dont see it
<chavo> phxguy, open theme manager, then hit Theme Details
<chavo> Then click on the Controls tab, those are gtk themes
<phxguy> chavo: Im using KDE not Gnome
<chavo> phxguy, <phxguy> I have downloaded a gtk theme... Can someone tell me where it goes???
<phxguy> chavo: yeah... so.... you can't use gtk themes in KDE???
<chavo> sure if you use gtk apps???
<Roey> ;)
<chavo> phxguy, I'm not really sure what you're trying to accomplish.
<chavo> KDE uses qt for drawing, gnome uses gtk.
<chavo> you can use gtk apps under KDE though
<phxguy> oh okay that explains it.... thanks
<Roey> phxguy:  there is however a bridge layer
<phxguy> If I download a kde3.2+ theme/style where would that go???? -browsing kde-look
<apokryphos> phxguy: wherever you downloaded it to... to install it, you should specify the prefix. Not sure if it will necessarily work; might.
<phxguy> ok i found one im gonna try its baghira for debian... think its a deb package....
<phxguy> the instructions on there say to do apt-get install kwin-style-baghira
<phxguy> will it put the files where it needs to be automatically?
<Slike> i still don't get an ip using my centrino wlan card...although it sees my network :-(
<Slike> any suggestions?
<phxguy> are you using wep??
<Slike> yes
<Slike> 64-bit open key
<phxguy> did you type in the wep key
<Slike> essid, wep, interface,...
<Slike> kwifimanager monitors the signal
<phxguy> does your router have mac address filtering on??
<phxguy> hmmm i have tried my wifi.... I suppose i should
<Slike> yes, mac address filtering is turned on...but it should know my wlan card
<phxguy> hmm dont know think ill try my wifi
<Slike> if i do: dhclient eth1.... it tries to connect, but it shows a wrong netmask address (255.255.255.255 instead of 255.255.255.0)
<Slike> is there a way to change that
<wickie> Slike: shouldn't it get the netmask from the DHCP server?
<Slike> the problem seems to be, that theres no dhcp request from my pc
<phxguy> for some reason it isn't seeing my wi-fi usb adapter
<Slike> and when i do it manualy, it does the same as when I used Fedora Core 2....
<Slike> there it was solved (the right subnetmask) with some file ifcfg-eth1
<wickie> Slike: perhaps you can change some settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<Slike> i've been looking there
<Slike> but what should i add?
<wickie> Slike: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper/view?searchterm=dhcp%20netmask
<wickie> Slike: maybe there's some useful info
<Slike> thx, i'll have a look
<Slike> (never had any wlan troubles with ubuntu warty)
<allee> Slike: yeah, network is fun.  No ifplugd and eth0 is wifi.   took me some time to realize it (bangs head at the wall)
<Slike> thx for all help...but i have to go now
<phxguy> how can i get my usb adapter to work? do i have to download some libraries or something?
#kubuntu 2006-03-27
<_frank> signalvsnoise: I'm not sure... I would guess it compiles a 64bit kernel
<_frank> signalvsnoise: drivers (modules) obviously have to be compiled for it too
<Blissex> signalvsnoise: no.
<signalvsnoise> <Blissex> how does one compile a 64bit kernel?  I don't see that particular option anywhere in menuconfig
<Blissex> signalvsnoise: that's the _CPU_ type, not the target architecture type.
<Blissex> signalvsnoise: the architecture type is selected with 'ARCH=...' and that defaults to the current architecture as reported for example by 'uname -a'
<Blissex> signalvsnoise: look at the 'Makefile' around line 120 etc.
<ernesto> buenas noches
<ernesto> alguien me puede ayudar con un temilla de la nvidia????
<noteventime> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<signalvsnoise> blissex:  Ahh!  Thanks!
<michele_> hi, does anybody know if there are some news about the gam_server CPU hog issue
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i verify if swap is working?
<Random_Transit> hey...i'm trying to burn a bootable DVD with X-CD-Roast...and i wanted to know, what exactly is a boot image, and where would I find it?
<michele_> does anybody know why nautilus needs to run while using kde?
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> sounds like evil gnome invasion to me
<michele_> well also gnome-vfs-daemon running
<michele_> no clue why
<michele_> I ran gnome once and I had installed ubuntu first
<michele_> I killed/disabled gam_server and nautilus started hogging the cpu
<robotgeek> michele_: looks like your system needs cleaning
<robotgeek> michele_: http://robotgeek.org/wiki/ShellScripts/CleanPackage run that :)
<ryanakca> would an intel 815 graphics card support opengl /  3d games?
<robotgeek> ryanakca: looks like i'm recommending it more and more :)
<ryanakca> robotgeek: recommending what... that awesome script of yours? :P
<ryanakca> btw... sorry for pinging you 50 or so times last night...
<robotgeek> ryanakca: no problem
<michele_> robotgeek: any chance to just keep the processes from getting started instead of nuking the packages?
<Red_Herring> my ping is a second!
<robotgeek> michele_: no clue, i havent wrong gnome in ages now
<michele_> oh well, bookmarked your page in any case :o)
<michele_> any ideas about the gam_server pain?
<yamathan> Okay, what's the skinny on fglrx?
<yamathan> Why doesn't it work worth a damn in my installation>?
<jtshaw> yamathan: What kind of video card?
<yamathan> jtshaw, an ATI All-In-Wonder 2006 PCIe.
<yamathan> I've tried to find GATOS in any way, shape, or form, but I've had little luck.
<yamathan> The proprietary drivers don't do much other than screw around with X server to the point I need to reconfigure it.
<yamathan> ... And then run VESA.  ~_~
<yamathan> What drivers WILL with with an AIW card?
<jtshaw> yamathan: hmm... I was under the impression any regular Radeon should work
<yamathan> jtshaw, so was I.
<jtshaw> yamathan: but then again, my mobile radeon doesn't either...
<yamathan> It's a real joy, isn't it?  : P
<yamathan> Does GATOS work whatsoever?
<yamathan> I've been running around like a chicken with its head cut off in an attempt to find the deb files, but so far I've come up with seldom little.
<ryanakca> would an intel 815 graphics card support opengl /  3d games?
<crimsun> ryanakca: not well
<crimsun> in fact, you can pretty much forget trying to play anything requiring the power of quake III
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i verify if swap is working?
<yamathan> Is your installation moving quickly?
<honesty> what part is desktop software is responsible for the actual drawing of windows the xwindows or the window manager? anyone know
<crimsun> honesty: the X Window System has an API, xlib, that applications access for that. xlib also controls the windows, but applications called window managers take care of controlling them (not actually drawing them)
<michele_> mzinz: /usr/share/icons
<michele_> wrong chat
<honesty> xlib is responsible for the rendering of the window.
<honesty> <crimsun> Xwindows is not responsible for widgets. How do widgets get drawn?
<crimsun> honesty: clarify?
<crimsun> honesty: X Windows, from a larger perspective, certainly _is_ responsible, since xlib is part of it
<crimsun> (I'm playing a bit loose n' fast with the distinction between X Window System and X Windows)
<ryanakca> crimsun: what would be the cheapest video card that would support opengl?
<crimsun> ryanakca: for the purpose of ..?
<crimsun> if you want to play games, you probably want an Nvidia or ATI card
<crimsun> as for which model of either, I have nfi
<Red_Herring> any nvidia one
<crimsun> I haven't played computer games in years
<Red_Herring> they are very good with opengl
<ryanakca> and would they support xgl?
<Dr_House> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses GNOME
<Dr_House> ah, ok thanks ... damn, downloaded breezy ubuntu by mistake
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can get KDE on Ubuntu
<Dr_House> is kde better for newbs?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I dunno. I think it all boils down to personal preference.
<Red_Herring> KDE is more powerful
<Red_Herring> and it has more eyecandy
<Red_Herring> but gnome is clean and simple
<Dr_House> which is easier to configure?
<Red_Herring> gnome
<Dr_House> so you think gnome is better to start off with?
<Red_Herring> KDE is great if you know how to, but that takes quite a bit of work
<CheeseBurgerMan> I found KDE easier
<Red_Herring> either works
<Red_Herring> i find KDE much easyer
<honesty> Crimsun: Toolkits are built using xlib that make it easier for others to specific tasks?
<crimsun> honesty: absolutely, hence gtk+, qt, fox, ultimate++, and so on
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> im having a bit of trouble with konqueror
<_jeff> it always opens .debs from the internet in kate
<Red_Herring> like what?
<_jeff> and other files
<Red_Herring> right click it
<_jeff> and save as?
<Red_Herring> kubuntu package installer
<_jeff> no no
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> just save as
<_jeff> im trying to download stuff off kde-look
<Red_Herring> heh, good luch
<Red_Herring> *luck
<_jeff> and when i click the dl link, it points to a .php file
<Red_Herring> half of the stuff i try never works
<_jeff> then it redirects to download
<Red_Herring> _jeff: use firefox
<_jeff> so i cant directly save as
<Red_Herring> its really the only way i know
<_jeff> lol yeah i know ff rocks
<_jeff> its just konqueror fits so seamlessly with everything
<Red_Herring> indeed
<_jeff> i was hoping there was a way to fix that
<Red_Herring> but its necesarry for things like this
<_jeff> yeah
* margouyab is away: est en train de faire dod
<_jeff> ok, thanks gangsters
<_jeff> anybody know when dapper is supposed to come out officially?
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software. Release date is June 1 - http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq. /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<_jeff> awesome
<_jeff> thanks
<_jeff> !thanks
<ubotu> _jeff: gern geschehen
<bimberi> _jeff: yw :)
<_jeff> lol
<Dr_House> when i mount an NTFS drive .. does it copy its contents to the linux partition and take up space?
<_jeff> so who likes kubuntu?
<My8os> Dr_House: no
<Dr_House> My8os what about if i play a video file off an ntfs drive?
<My8os> no again
<Dr_House> awesome .. thanks
<My8os> you just read them
<Red_Herring> i dunno, ubuntu has had some permissions problems with ntfs drives
<Red_Herring> great quit message
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Dr_House> do kde and gnome use the same command sets? the same programs?
<Red_Herring> no
<_jeff> lol
<Dr_House> lol ok .. thx
<_jeff> i have the restricted formats stuff, but my .wmvs and quicktime vids arent play
<honesty> crimsun: where do window managers come into play. From what I read they sit between the client application and the xserver and manage where the window is placed
<My8os> wich player do you use? i can play both formats using mplayer
<Red_Herring> VLC rocks
<_jeff> hmm, ill try that my8os
<_jeff> yeah i tried vlc for that shizz
<_jeff> ill try mplayer
<crimsun> honesty: yes, and that's all they do. everything else is managed via widget set or raw xlib (which is nasty)
<_jeff> does anybody here listen to online radio?
<Red_Herring> vlc is the...
<Red_Herring> its amazing
<stefan> and if it doesn't work with mplayer or vlc, you can always try totem mediaplayer
<Red_Herring> i got a torrent file that was 10% done, and it could play a good 1/4 of it
<Red_Herring> try xine
<Red_Herring> gstreamer sucks
<My8os> for online radio i use amarok
<_jeff> yeah
<honesty> crimson: do you know what EyeOs is?
<_jeff> but how do you find good stations and stuff, amarok doesnt have a stream browser does it?
<Red_Herring> i believe it does
<_jeff> that was one of my favourite features in winamp 5
<_jeff> which i really miss
<Red_Herring> amaroK really is a killer app for KDE
<My8os> no...i just copy the urls that direct from the radio-sites
<_jeff> o
<_jeff> yeah amarok is great
<_jeff> it got a lot faster since the last one
<_jeff> same with kde all together
<_jeff> 3.5 is much faster for me than 3.4
<Red_Herring> soon to go UP with plasma and kde4
<Red_Herring> how is plasma working?
<_magus> i fail @ drinking
<Red_Herring> i fail @ life
<Red_Herring> :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> i fail @ Kubuntu
<_xavier> hola alguien habla espaol aqui?
<Red_Herring> indeed
<Red_Herring> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<honesty> Projects such as eyeos try to intergrate the desktop and the internet which is why I need some clarification. Thnx crimson for your answers
<_magus> Red_Herring: please. you have dozens of opportunities
<Red_Herring> what? i was kidding
<_magus> you shouldn't give up so easily
<Red_Herring> as in im asking out a girl next week
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<_magus> yeh
<_magus> that all good
<_magus> 'but i still fail at drinking
<_magus> 'cause i'm drunk right now, so newbies beware!
<Red_Herring> wow, a drunk guy on a linux chatroom
<Red_Herring> what part of that makes sense?
<_magus> is that rare?
<patrix> lol
<Red_Herring> i dunno
<tristanmike> hahaha
<patrix> no
<Red_Herring> a self admitting one
<patrix> what's rare is someone talking about asking out girls
<Red_Herring> usually its "Im not drunk officer!"
* Red_Herring falls over
* Red_Herring throws up over the floor
* Red_Herring takes a swing at _magus
<tristanmike> you mean "I'm not ocifer drunk"
<_jeff> red_herring: you can get plasma now?
<_magus> i don't care if i'm drunk and i definitely don't expect to girls to see this chan
* Red_Herring misses and nails patrix in the balls
* patrix has balls of steel
<Red_Herring> are there any girls in here?
<_jeff> lol
<_magus> nope
<_magus> not one
* Red_Herring 's hands hurt
<_jeff> hahaha
<tristanmike> what's a girl ?
<Red_Herring> _jeff: not that i know of
<_magus> kernel upgrade
<crimsun> there are definitely ladies who appear in here
<Red_Herring> tristanmike: boobs
<_jeff> red_herrign: so what did you mean by move UP?
<tristanmike> ahh, I know those
<Red_Herring> its gonna be SLOW!
<_magus> can i paste url here?
<Red_Herring> tristanmike: thought you would
<Red_Herring> sure
<_magus> k, just a minute
<h3sp4wn> Hi , On Kubuntu dapper do I need SCIM in my system tray ? Is there anyway to stop it showing there assuming its not important
<Red_Herring> its not important
<Red_Herring> that i know of
<_jeff> is there a how to on sharing files with a windows machine anywhere?
<h3sp4wn> Red_Herring : Any idea of how to stop it ? I only use one input language
<Red_Herring> h3sp4wn: if its not a problem, leave it alone
<Red_Herring> its dapper
<_magus> sorry, it took some time: http://www.lortto.net/~raumanni/what.swf
<_magus> can anyone access that=
<Nirvana> _JEFF: I know how to share files on a Windows machine on your network.
<_magus> ?
<_jeff> nirvana: how do you do it?
<_jeff> nirvana: im on my linux laptop
<_jeff> nirvana: with wireless network
<_jeff> nirvana: and i want to share files with my xp machine downstairs
<dash-> tribal dance
<Dr_House> is there a macromedia flash program for linux/
<Dr_House> ?
<Red_Herring> not a maker
<_magus> geh, those who are able to check that flash out are busy, bur anyway can someone confirm that that link works?
<Red_Herring> it works, but i dont have flash
<My8os> _magus: it works...pretty good :P
<Red_Herring> not on dapper anyway
<_magus> My8os: It works ;D
<_magus> and not in the technical caase
<_magus> about technical, how woukd you think breezy kde would respond to broken ddr?
<Red_Herring> it would, like any other os, die
<Red_Herring> assuming ddr refers to RAM
<_magus> i have one broken ddr
<Red_Herring> yea... it gave me a kernel panic
<nalioth> _magus: you may corrupt your system
<_magus> yeh
<_magus> but my symptoms are:
<Red_Herring> death?
<Dasnipa`> sudden, and instant
<_magus> after a ehile some program will start to hog all the memory, and after that every program will act slowly until i kill the program that started to hog the memory
<_magus> but it leads to a state where all the multimedia programs stop working
<_magus> i know for 100% that i have one proken ram chip
<Dasnipa`> what if they are single-media
<_magus> snd you mean by that?
<Dasnipa`> multimedia implies that there would be a single form of media as well does it not?
<_magus> yeh, something about those lines.
<Dasnipa`> hehe
<Dasnipa`> so i was just jerkin your chain
<_magus> please continue
<Dasnipa`> no, now i must continue to see if i have everything setup on my new sourceforge site
<_magus> you _had_ more that linquistics about that, did you?
<_magus>  s/that/than
<_magus> the former if anybody was interested
<Dasnipa`> hehe
<Dasnipa`> well i wish i knew
<_magus> well, i _do_ know that i have one ram gone bad, so whyi don't rip it off?
<_magus> ggeh, expectged to see some arguments over here
<Red_Herring> ...
<_magus> never mind the typos
<Dasnipa`> _magus, have you been drinking?
<Dasnipa`> lol
<_magus> but if we want to see some action here we need an aegument
<_magus> Dasnipa`:  YEA
<Dace> _magus: maailma on pieni...
<_magus> it doesn't stop me tho
<Dasnipa`> it might be time for you to lay off of it for the night
<_magus> on
<_magus> ei sentn
<_magus> gnome vs. KDE. i'll be defending gnome :>
<Dasnipa`> gnome uses too much ram
<Red_Herring> kde owns
<tristanmike> !start an editor war
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tristanmike
<Red_Herring> gnome sucks
<_magus> bleh, gnome works, at least.
<Red_Herring> gnome is too boring
<Red_Herring> its not powerful
<patrix> lol
<callie> fluxbox!
<busterdouglas> gnome is for ugly people
<tristanmike> lol
<_magus> gnome is simple, and it it's well maintained
<Red_Herring> are you ughly?
<Red_Herring> I THOUGHT SO!
<busterdouglas> they feel attracted to gnome
<Red_Herring> kde is very easy to look at
<Dasnipa`> lol thats like the ugly chicks that say "i have good personality" that is gnome
<_magus> ok... this whole thing was a sore spot :>>
<busterdouglas> yeah exactly
<Red_Herring> LOL
<busterdouglas> but gnome has nice personality
<busterdouglas> :P
<_magus> busterdouglas: that is true
<tristanmike> and KDE is like a tramp, all pretty on the outside, but once you get in there, it's worse than you imagined :P
<_magus> but gnome doesn't look nice
<busterdouglas> yeah but still it was a good fuck
<callie> tristanmike, are tramps pretty on the outside?
<Red_Herring> i wonder why we make all these analogys
<_magus> callie: true
<tristanmike> callie, they try....
<callie> they do?
<_magus> but they're all lie
<callie> wow, your tramps sound cool!
<tristanmike> callie, try being the operative word there
<_magus> please wait
<callie> our tramps just shoot heroin and throw up on you
<tristanmike> lol
<busterdouglas> no those are hookers
<Red_Herring> callie: whats "our tramps" mean?
<tristanmike> where's that? Detroit ?
<busterdouglas> they are like windows
<callie> ewww
<callie> London
<tristanmike> even better
<_magus> http://www.lortto.net/~raumanni/what.swf
<Red_Herring> im from a suberb of chicago
<Red_Herring> when i say boring, i mean NOTHING AT ALL HAPPENS
<callie> word of advice, if you having a bachelor party dont let busterdouglas  book the hookers
<busterdouglas> hehe
* Red_Herring doesnt wanna know
<busterdouglas> im from amsterdamm so they are legal hookers
<_magus> geh? anyone clicked that?
<busterdouglas> that is a positive thing
<busterdouglas> ^^
<tristanmike> i agree
<nalioth> callie: have you not heard the word "offtopic" once today?
<_magus> did i fail or what?
<callie> huh?
<Red_Herring> awe man, nanolith is coming in with his IRON FIST
<Red_Herring> and he killed this whole thing
<busterdouglas> from the back
<Tm_T> moin
<busterdouglas> oh
<busterdouglas> :D
<_magus> http://www.lortto.net/~raumanni/what.swf <- with that link. did i fail?
<Red_Herring> i cant open it
<Red_Herring> firefox and konqueror mess it up
<callie> nalioth, what i do now?
<_magus> welll if you don't have dlas player..
<_magus> flash****
<Red_Herring> /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> callie: hookers don't belong in #kubuntu
<_magus> Red_Herring: is it that much trouble to install flash player?
<callie> hey, i didnt start that conversation and i didnt bring up hookers either
<Red_Herring> yeah, because we dont pay for ANYTHING!
<Red_Herring> its only free sex in here
<_magus> que?
<jtshaw> hahaha
<busterdouglas> hhe why not i thought ubuntu was for everybody
<Red_Herring> busterdouglas: everyone but hookers
<busterdouglas> oh okay :(
<_magus> i kinda missed my answer.
<_magus> was there one?
<_magus>  ahh never mind
<_magus> Red_Herring: what fail does the link give you?
<Red_Herring> no, dapper cant open it
<Red_Herring> i dont have flash
<_magus> oh that one
<_magus> but you can access the file tho?
<Red_Herring> eyah
<jtshaw> speaking of which... is there a plan to have flash, or should I just install the plugin from Macromedia and install it?
<_magus> right no problem then
<Red_Herring> jtshaw: its in the repos
<jtshaw> Red: Is there anything other then the libflash which doesn't work for anything new?
<Red_Herring> dunno
<_magus> bleh. i _did_ press spacebar when the amiga emulator needed it tho
<_magus> But i'm going to sleep. See you guys when i'm sober again.
<Red_Herring> OH MAN, the colbert report TOTALLY stole their opening from futurama
* Red_Herring goes away in anger
<KaoticEvil> anyone run seti?
<busterdouglas> nope
<busterdouglas> that is that extraterstrial thingy right
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<busterdouglas> i once saw a ufo but nobody believes me
<busterdouglas> :|
<KaoticEvil> i do
<KaoticEvil> ive seen several
<busterdouglas> yeah?
<KaoticEvil> but thats a discussion for #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<busterdouglas> oh
<busterdouglas> :(
<busterdouglas> is that a channel #kubuntu-offtopic
<busterdouglas> hehe
<KaoticEvil> anything with # in front of it is a channel ;)
<busterdouglas> yeah but maybe you were being sarcastic :P
<KaoticEvil> i wasnt
<busterdouglas> i found something on the site about seti
<busterdouglas> but i cant copy paste the url on this command line irc client
<busterdouglas> :S
<KaoticEvil> its ok
<KaoticEvil> im just wondering if i can change the server that the kubuntu package connects to.
<KaoticEvil> the default one wont connect
<busterdouglas> from adept
<KaoticEvil> synaptic, actually... but its basically the same thing
<busterdouglas> it is version 3 and from seti is at version 5
<KaoticEvil> well, i guess that may do it
<busterdouglas> on the ubuntuforums
<busterdouglas> there is a thread about it
<busterdouglas> that says you have to install the debian package from upstream(boinc) and run as a regular user
<KaoticEvil> ok
<AngryElf> hey all, where would I find a "visual effects" menu so i can turn off some of them in KDE??
<fit4lfe> anyone use krfb
<fit4lfe> anyone !!
<AngryElf> how do i stop KDE from saving my session everytime i log out and restarting every window i previously had open?
<nalioth> AngryElf: when you log out, untick the box "save session"
<AngryElf> nalioth, i dont have that box :(
<AngryElf> and i dont have a shutdown button on the K-menu either
<nalioth> AngryElf: then i'm out of answers (but someone will have one) have you tried #ubuntu or #kde
<AngryElf> #kde didn't help, and they get mad in #ubuntu
<nalioth> that is unfortunate
<nalioth> why don't you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<AngryElf> i'll try
<AngryElf> thanx
<AngryElf> nalioth, is there a GUI way to start apps......kind of like gnome's session manager?
<CheeseBurgerMan> nalioth: Open kcontrol, and go to KDE Components > Session manager
<CheeseBurgerMan> Err
<CheeseBurgerMan> AngryElf
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wrong guy. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Under the "On Login" area, check the "Restore manually saved session"
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then open only the apps you want on startup, go to the K Menu, and press "Save session"
<AngryElf> i have no "save session" on my ke menu
<AngryElf> my K menu is defunct evidentally
<CheeseBurgerMan> You have to tell it to restore a previously saved session before it appears.
<AngryElf> where do i tell it that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Open kcontrol (Or system settings) and go to KDE Components > Session manager
<fit4lfe> anyone use krfb here ?
<nalioth> AngryElf: alt-f2 ?
<AngryElf> CheeseBurgerMan, awesome :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yup. :)
<swedish> does kubuntu not have plug n play for usb drives?
<soundmaster80> hello all, does anyone know of ubuntu packages of xorg 7
<nalioth> soundmaster80: in dapper drake.  join #ubuntu+1
<_frank> swedish: usb drives are supposed to automount
<swedish> well here ill plug it in
<swedish> oh
<swedish> well NOW it works
<Frank_386> has anyone heard of "Automatix"?
<swedish> heh
<_frank> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<_frank> Frank_386: Easyubuntu is a safer solution that has much of the same capability
<Frank_386> so did you load your plug-ins individually?
<swedish> is there a good codec pack for linux?
<_frank> Frank_386: what do you mean?
<_frank> !tell swedish about restricted
<Frank_386> did your system come with all the things you needed? or did you have to load additional software yourself?
<Red_Herring> !tell red_herring about restricted
<swedish> hehe
<Red_Herring> fine, ubotu is b*tching at me
<_frank> Frank_386: you can add extra software with adept for most things or other ways as described in the wiki.
<soundmaster80> are there any packages for xorg 7
<Dr_House> why is it that every time i install linux i have to unplug all my other HDs .. otherwise it doesn't boot
<nalioth> soundmaster80: you'll need to join #ubuntu+1  for xorg 7 talk
<soundmaster80> ok
<Frank_386> adept?
<_frank> !tell Frank_386 about adept
<_frank> !tell Frank_386 about sources
<_frank> !tell Frank_386 about restricted
<_frank> Frank_386: read through those links. They explain how to install what you most likely need
<Frank_386> thanks
<nalioth> _frank try /msg ubotu tell NICK about FACTOID
<_frank> nalioth: I didn't know that one. thanks
<douglas> I had a liitle program that had letters and umluet stuff on it. I can't find it to install and don't know what it is called. ANy ideas?
<douglas> It was on the bar by klipper
<CheeseBurgerMan> Um, what did it do?
<douglas> It had a grid of letters with umlauts and stuff. You clicked on one it was then copied so you could paste it into a letter or something that was written in German or whatever
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> The special characters applet probably
<CheeseBurgerMan> GNOME?
<douglas> KDE
<douglas> maybe it came for gnome?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I know  there's one in GNOME
<nalioth> gnome has "character map" panel applet
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, not sure about KDE.
<douglas> I never used gnome
<Tm_T> hmm?
<Tm_T> "character selector" kicker applet!
<douglas> sounds right. did you find it? Where?
<Tm_T> and stop talking about G... it makes me feel sick
<douglas> LOL
<patrix> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Tm_T> douglas: where all kicker applets are
* patrix has been using gnome for the past few days ;) and likes it! ;)
<Tm_T> ...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Gnome doesn't suck that bad - I just prefer KDE.
* patrix ducks al lthe tomatoes thrown at him
* CheeseBurgerMan  gives patrix a shield
<douglas> I almost dropped ubuntu because of gnome but found kubuntu :-)
<Tm_T> I understand why people like gnome, but..
<patrix> oh yeah
<patrix> there's nothing wrong with preferring either
<arrinmurr> i don't
<douglas> So where are all the kicker applets? I found lots but not that one on my system.
<Tm_T> to me its golden cage, really frustrating and restricting
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now that I don't know
<patrix> I've been mainly a KDE user since KDE 0.1 or so, in 1997
<AngryElf> what's a good CD/DVD-burner for KDE?
<patrix> k3b
<Tm_T> douglas: rightclick kicker ...
<CheeseBurgerMan> patrix: Probably just time for a change.
<douglas> I did but It is not there!
<patrix> CheeseBurgerMan, yeah I've always changed here and there
<Tm_T> douglas: hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> patrix: Yeah, that's why I've got GNOME and XFCE installed too - sometimes I want a change.
<swedish> i am dual-booting kubuntu and windows xp from the same drive, is there a way to access the windows xp partition?
<patrix> yep
<CheeseBurgerMan> yup
<Red_Herring> yes
<Red_Herring> boot into windows
<patrix> CheeseBurgerMan, it's good to see different ways of doing things.. plus the same apps will work anyway ;
<CheeseBurgerMan> "kdesu konqueror /media/hda1"
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> patrix: Yup, although KDE is my overall favorite
<patrix> hell yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> I find GNOME and XCFE to be a bit ugly and confusing.
<patrix> well they've both come a long way since gnome 1.x which was ultra ugly, and xfce 1.x which was a CDE clone
<douglas> kcharselect in adept! I hope
<swedish> its a Sata drive cheeseburger
<swedish> so do i do sda1?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, whatever your windos partition is called.
<CheeseBurgerMan> windows*
<swedish> ok well i did kdesu koqueror /media/    then hit tab for auto fill and i dont see anything that looks like a hard drive
<swedish> jsut cdroms and floppys
<CheeseBurgerMan> You might wanna spell konqueror right - it'll help
<douglas> That was it!! thanks for the name of the app it helped me finally find it!!
<swedish> i did
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, you didn't in here.
<swedish> yeah :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Maybe /dev/sda1?
<swedish> nope, hmmm
<swedish> wants to know what i want to open it with, if i select konq, it just opens a new window and asks again
<CheeseBurgerMan> hmm
* CheeseBurgerMan looks around
* CheeseBurgerMan breaks out the red emergency flare.
<swedish> like its not mounted ?
<swedish> how can i look at mounted drives?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think they're in /media/ - but I'd love some confirmation on that.
<Red_Herring> /media/
<CheeseBurgerMan> yay! Confirmation
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<swedish> i only have cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1 and floppy floppy0 in there
<kunjan> anyone get xgl working with kubuntu on nvidia?
<swedish> anyone else know how to view a windows partition on the same drive as kubuntu?
* CheeseBurgerMan has no clue anymore.
<kunjan> xgl loads up fine on mine but it curropts the screen badly
<swedish> its ok, you tried cheese
<kunjan> swedish: you need to "mount" it
<CheeseBurgerMan> There we go - someone more experienced. :D
<swedish> how do i "mount" it
<kunjan> is kubuntu on your first physical drive?
<kunjan> hda?
<frank23> !tell swedish about windowsdrives
<swedish> yes
<kunjan> ok open up a terminal
<swedish> yup
<kunjan> do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<kunjan> now you will see ur windows partitions
<swedish> right
<swedish> im not stupid
<kunjan> lol ok
<swedish> fdisk
<swedish> thats for creating/deleting partitions
<kunjan> ok now do "sudo mkdir /media/windowsdrv"
<kunjan> then run "mount /dev/hdaX /media/windowsdrv"
<kunjan> where X is the appropriate number from fdisk -l
<frank23> kunjan: swedish there is a script to do all this. I sent it to swedish already if you want to use it
<kunjan> aaah i didnt know there was a script
<kunjan> does automatix do this?
<swedish> yeah im looking at that frank
<frank23> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<kunjan> i think (k)ubuntu automagically did this didnt it?
<kunjan> i dont know.. i dont have any windows partitions anymore ;)
<frank23> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<swedish> hehe
<swedish> windows is just for gaming...
<frank23> kunjan: I'm not sure if kubuntu is supposed to automount other partitions automatically...
<kunjan> i cant use automatix anyways.... m running amd64
<kunjan> frank: aah ok
<kunjan> i think it does
<kunjan> dont remmeber
<Dr_House> hey .. i'm following the instructions here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) to set up my video card .. but "sudo apt-get install linux-686" is telling me "E: Couldn't find package linux-686" .. anyone know what's up?
<frank23> Dr_House: are you running amd64 or ppc?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dr_House: Be sure to backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf before you try the driver install - just in case
<kunjan> yeah there is no package for amd64 or ppc imo
<kunjan> cant get damn xgl to work
<kunjan> aaarh
<Dr_House> frank23 it's amd64
<Dr_House> CheeseBurgerMan hehe too late, i already changed the device driver to "vesa"
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<kunjan> i dont know how ati does their drivers
<CheeseBurgerMan> I tried following a guide (also running AMD64), and ruined mine. :P
<frank23> Dr_House: well if you're running amd64 version of ubuntu, there will not be a 686 kernel in the repository
<Dr_House> to backup ... is it sudo cp  /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, that should work.
<Dr_House> frank23 so i just skip that step?
<Dr_House> CheeseBurgerMan gotcha
<frank23> Dr_House: if you read the part just before, you would see 686 is an example
<swedish> you know how there is the "system" button next to the kde button, can i add shortcuts to it?
<Dr_House> frank23 ah, yeah, i skimmed over that :-/   .. so it would be sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Dr_House> ah, nevermind.. scratch that
<Kyral> hmm, can I suggest that KIO-Apt be installed by default? its very nice...
<frank23> Kyral: it is installed by default. or at least that package is
<Kyral> oh lol..I swore I had to apt-get it
<Kyral> maybe it was ipodslave...
<jtshaw> what does it do?
<frank23> Kyral: if you try to remove it, synaptic tells you kubuntu-desktop depends on it
<Kyral> it enables Konqueror to search the repos from that Search Bar thing :D
* Kyral feels stupid
<swedish> is there a way to add more shortcuts to the system menu next to the kde (start) menu?
<jtshaw> ahh, cool
<jtshaw> wow, I wish I had know about that earlier, that is great
<Kr4t05> How would I add a command to start up on boot.
<Kr4t05> Like, init.d
<Kr4t05> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> put a .sh file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Kr4t05> K
<Kyral> he said boot
<Kyral> not KDE load
<kunjan> kr4t05: look at /etc/profile..
<Kr4t05> kunjan, thanks.
<kunjan> profile.d or something
<kunjan> np
<Kr4t05> Do I just add .sh files there?
<kunjan> you can have it start up a script of ur choice
<kunjan> or just add ur commands there
<kunjan> what are u specifically adding?
<frank23> Kr4t05: one way is to add stuff to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh  not sure if this is the "correct" way though
<jtshaw> add it to init.d and link it to the rc.d/rc<num>.d dir cooresponding to the runlevel
<ifup> Does anyone know of a way I can "wall" a user thats using kde? for instance I ssh to the box and wall and they get the message.
<Kr4t05> Er...
<kunjan> all these ways would work too just fine
<Kr4t05> kunjan: I'm adding my sc_trans
<Dr_House> has anyone here with an ATI card properly configured breezy kubuntu to use "fglrx" drivers?
<jtshaw> profile.d will cause it to run anytime a user logs in..
<kunjan> aah ur right jtshaw
<Kr4t05> Ok, so, I just add it before the :exit line?
<kunjan> if you want it to start when the system boots up add it to init.d and link it to rc.d/rc2.d
<Kr4t05> or after?
<Kr4t05> so
<kunjan> sc_trans wont run until someone logs in ....
<Kr4t05> oh
<Kr4t05> ok
<kunjan> if u add it to profile
<kunjan> my bad
<kunjan> jtshaw's would work great
<frank23> Kr4t05: before exit I think. what is it that you need to do anyways?
<kunjan> add it to runlevel 2
<kunjan> kr4t05: sc_trans is for streaming audio right?
<Kr4t05> kunjan, yeah
<Kr4t05> kunjan, DJ client for ShoutCast
<kunjan> you prolly want it to add it to runlevel 2 then
<Kr4t05> And how would i do that?
<kunjan> frank he is trying to start the audio server when system boots up
<kunjan> add a script to /etc/init.d that starts up sc_trans
<Kr4t05> ok
<kunjan> and link that script from /etc/rc.d/rc2.d
<Kr4t05> So
<kunjan> runlevel 2 is what ubuntu boots into
<Kr4t05> I would nano /etc/init.d/shout.sh
<Kr4t05> add the commands
<Kr4t05> right?
<kunjan> kr4t05: right... skim thro this too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<fit4lfe> hey anyone use krfb in here
<fit4lfe> kde remote desktop
<kunjan> anyways i m out... got to do calculus 2... sucks
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Kr4t05> Now, how do I link it?
<kunjan> night! or day!
<Kr4t05> ?
<kunjan> with ln -s
<kunjan> or just ln
<kunjan> not sure
<kunjan> lol
<AngryElf> how do i create a new panel?
<kunjan> ln will create a link
<kunjan> ln -s will create a symlink
<Kr4t05> sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/shout.sh /etc/rc.d/rc2.d?
<kunjan> read up a bit on ln
<kunjan> yup that would work
<kunjan> AngryElf: right click on an existing panel and click add new panel
<Kr4t05> Erm...
<Kr4t05> ln: creating hard link `/etc/rc.d/rc2.d' to `/etc/init.d/shout.sh': No such file or directory
<kunjan> switch the argument order
<kunjan> lol i suck at command line
<kunjan> wait
<kunjan> no
<kunjan> wait
<kunjan> lol
<kunjan> i really suck at cli
<Kr4t05> ...
<nalioth> what are we creating hard links?
<nalioth> Kr4t05: don't do what you are doing
<Kr4t05> Um...
<Kr4t05> ok
<nalioth> Kr4t05: you are doing a ln -s blah blah ?
<Kr4t05> no "-s"
<kunjan> here nalioth can help u
<nalioth> Kr4t05: use -s
<kunjan> i m out!
<Kr4t05> ok
<Kr4t05> That looks like it worked.
<swedish> is there a more graphical way to view free file space in my linux paritition, (df really sucks)
<Kr4t05> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/shout.sh' to `/etc/rc.d/rc2.d': File exist
<nalioth> swedish: there is a little utility called 'discus'
<nalioth> Kr4t05: then what is the problem?
<Kr4t05> nalioth, nothing, I guess.
<Kr4t05> I'll have to reboot to find out.
<swedish> and can i edit the system menu that is next to the k menu to include my own shortcuts?
<Dr_House> anyone know why my storage media folder isn't showing two ntfs disks?
<noirequus> away on business
<jshaw> urg.. I lost my nick again
<Kr4t05> Gee, it would work if I could get my NFS share to mount properly on boot up.
<nalioth> Kr4t05: is it in your fstab?
<Kr4t05> yeah
<Kr4t05> 192.168.1.54:/media/share /media/share nfs rw,hard,intr  0          0
<Kr4t05> kratos@BRubuntu:~/shout$ sudo mount -a
<Kr4t05> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Kr4t05> Well
<Kr4t05> I'll just mount if manually for now.
<Kr4t05> Night all.
<Dr_House> i just install ntfsprogs through adept .. anyone know where it installed to or how i coudl run it?
<nalioth> Kr4t05: no final newline means you didnt hit the carriage return on the last entry
<vladimir> My Creative AWE64 soudcard don't recognized by Kubunt. How Can I fix it?
<vladimir> My Creative AWE64 soudcard don't recognized by Kubuntu. How Can I fix it?
<nalioth> !repeat
<ubotu> hmm... repeat is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<crimsun> vladimir: sudo modprobe snd-sbawe
<vladimir> crimsun: I will try this command... thanks!!
<nalioth> hi m5m
<m5m> hiya nalioth
<m5m> anyone use rsync much?  how about rsync as a cron job?
<jtshaw> rsync as a cron job works just fine
<jtshaw> that is how I keep my mirror up to date
<vladimir> crimsun: Can I put snd-sbwave into /etc/modules file????
<crimsun> vladimir: did it work?
<crimsun> i.e., can you hear sound?
<vladimir> crimsun: Yes!!
<crimsun> then yes, put it into /etc/modules
<vladimir> crimsun: Ok!!! Done!!
<vladimir> crimsun: Thanks, one more time!!
<Arcanimus> anyways... good night all
<_brett> hey room
<_brett> does anyone know of a site for sega roms
<_brett> seems the ones i check out are just for win
<phenex> what's the name of the KDE process tabel? can i run it from a terminal?
<nalioth> phenex: in konsole, type 'top'
<phenex> the konsole window can't show them all... too small...
<_bbeck> phenex: Do you mean ksysguard?
<phenex> yeah... thats it :) thanks :)
<bleaked> so dapper is the codename for the unstable branch?
<bleaked> or is dapper testing?
<robotgeek> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software. Release date is June 1 - http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq. /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<nalioth> bleaked: we do not have debian type labels. we have stable and stable+1 (the developing next version)
<bleaked> ah, ok
<bleaked> (sorry..i'm a five-month deb user moving to kubuntu tonight.)
<jmcnutt> hi, is there a way to enable all of kde's settings in kubuntu??
<jmcnutt> what should i download to get all of kde's options in kubuntu???
<Dasnipa`> !repeat
<ubotu> repeat is, like, Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<patrix> jmcnutt, you mean, the kde control center? run kcontrol   ;)
<jmcnutt> Dasnipa, sorry but I thought i might have written the question in a bad way...
<jmcnutt> patrix, thanks
<patrix> np
<robotgeek> jmcnutt: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<jehnx> I've got a sort of important question (IMO), folks..
<jehnx> I just tried to use adept to take off all of the printing abilities on my kubuntu.
<jehnx> I did this, applied it, and now almost all of my options in "System" and "Utilities" and whatnot are totally gone.
<jehnx> And konsole won't open anymore.
<robotgeek> jehnx: ouch.
<robotgeek> jehnx: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<jehnx> Any idea how to get it all back, and/or why it happened??
<jehnx> I guess the printing had dependencies, those were taken off, so it just broke the chain?
<robotgeek> jehnx: you may have to install it by doing "ctrl + alt + f1" and then ctl + alt + f7 back
<robotgeek> jehnx: your guess is as good as mine :)
<jehnx> robotgeek: I can't open konsole or xterm, so how could I do the sudo apt-get install ... ?  Any way you know of offhand?
<iGotNoTime> I can run more than one app with Wine at the same time correct?
<jehnx> I could try to just do it through synaptic or adept, I guess.
<robotgeek> jehnx: can you read my previous - 1 statement
<jehnx> Yep, go tya mate.
<jehnx> got ya*
<jehnx> Thanks for your help.  :)
<jehnx> robotgeek: I was able to re-install it using adept.  Thanks for your help.
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<jehnx> Anyone willing to help me get my usb sound adapter to work?
<mornfall> _Sime_: tags.h?
<_Sime_> mornfall: I swear it said something about not being able to find a tags.h when I tried compiling adept.
<_Sime_> mornfall: I think I'm missing the apt *.h stuff... better fix that first.
<mornfall> _Sime_: do you have all builddeps?
<mornfall> check debian/control
<_Sime_> that's working much better now
<doogaler> can somone pleae tell me how to install firefox 1.5 on kubuntu 5.10
<nalioth_zZz> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<doogaler> thanx
<doogaler> do i need  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 to install it?
<doogaler> firefox that is
<nalioth_zZz> read the wiki page
<doogaler> do i?
<doogaler> k
<_Sime_> mornfall: /usr/include/apt-front/cache/component/packagetags.h:29:42: error: tagcoll/TDBReadonlyDiskIndex.h: No such file or directory
<_Sime_> mornfall: a bit wierd.
<mornfall> _Sime_: you have libtagcoll-dev right?
<mornfall> (alh had it when you ran configure)
<mornfall> generated configure even
<_Sime_> I'll rerun configure.
<mornfall> regen it
<doogaler> can somone tell me how to fix this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/615706 when i tried to install libstdc++5
<doogaler> using sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<doogaler> ???
<Hobbsee> doogaler: install gcc-3.3-base
<Hobbsee> and libglade2-0
<doogaler> how?
<Hobbsee> doogaler: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3-base libglade2-0
<mornfall> tried with -f as it suggests?
<Hobbsee> or that, yeah
<doogaler> ok then, how do i use the -f solution?
<doogaler> do i entersudo apt-get install libstdc++5 -f ?
<doogaler> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 -f i mean
<Hobbsee> doogaler: -f after install, IIRC
<doogaler> ok
<doogaler> that dosnt work either
<doogaler> heres the result http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/615714
<Hobbsee> doogaler: try sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 gcc-3.3-base
<doogaler> still dosnt work, i think i need zenity or somthing
<doogaler> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/615716 results
<Hobbsee> doogaler: and sudo apt-get install libgnomecanvas2-0?
<doogaler> it says that its not available is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<doogaler> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<doogaler> is only available from another source
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> !info libgnomecanvas2-0
<ubotu> libgnomecanvas2-0: (A powerful object-oriented display - runtime files), section libs, is optional. Version: 2.12.0-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 97 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<Hobbsee> doogaler: breezy or dapper?
<doogaler> breezy
<doogaler> 5.10
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Hobbsee> doogaler: if you really want, you can get that from http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Flibg%2Flibgnomecanvas%2Flibgnomecanvas2-0_2.12.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=b23a73a4e72a65260856fa5d4a9fac73&arch=i386&type=main then install it by sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<farous> anyone know of a good program to capture what is happening on the screen and capture sound from my mike. I am trying to make a wmv presentation and need something to capture the screen in video mode
<doogaler> nothin will work so i think i will just do a fresh re-install and hopefully that will fix da problem
<lubo> hell, does anyone is able to burn cd with K3B?
<lubo> I always have some problem with it...
<lubo> OPC failed: Probably the writer does not like the medium:-))
<lubo> does any one had the same problem ?
<lubo> it is strange because simulation succeed :-)
<sampan> does anyone know if krfcommd (process) runs by default?
<ubuntu> hi
<Phlank> Argh! This is becoming quite annoying, I open kcontrol and try using administrator mode and it acts like it's about to go into it and it just sits there doing nothing
<_mindspin> Phlank: did you try to open it on commandline with kdesu kcontrol ?
<Phlank> That wont work, it opens but then nothing is actually in the window
<RS6> Hallo alle
<Phlank> some weird bug with dapper
<Phlank> gonna try kdesu
<RS6> wird hier auch deutsch gesprochen?
<_mindspin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<RS6> thx
<ixiion> re
<Creperum> why there aren't 2.6.12 kernel sources in repository>
<mth`MAW> Helo
<slow-motion> hallo
<Rayman> is there a way to save a KDE session without loggin out?
<Chousuke> echo foo
<Tm_T> Chousuke: ok
<Tm_T> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Chousuke> Tm_T: /foreach gone awry :P
<Ilta> Rayman: at least the dcop commands. for example "dcop ksmserver default saveCurrentSession" works fine.
<ubuntu> hi
<Creperum> wow, OS is talking to me
<untouch> :)
<untouch> i need a little help
<Creperum> ok, $10 per hour :)
<Snake__> Lol
<untouch> too much
<untouch> :P
<untouch> ok, lets go
<Creperum> then you don't really need it :)
* Snake__ shakes his head quietly
<Snake__> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Snake__
<Hobbsee> Rayman: yes, setting is in system settings
<Snake__> untouch: go on, tell us your problem, listening is free :)
<untouch> i instaled kubuntu on my pc, i make apt-get update , i install automatix and i install nvidia drivers, and some players, and when i reboot i got that error: GRUB error 18
<untouch> why?
<Snake__> Oh god...I hope its not automatix
<Snake__> Been known to kill system :(
<untouch> but it`s the second time when i got that error
<untouch> now i run ubuntu live cd
<untouch> what can i do ?
<Snake__> If I knew grub I could help...but I dont so the most I can do is suggest google :(
<sniff> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<sniff> !easykubuntu
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sniff
<Rayman> I was just wondering the same
<Rayman> does easyubuntu work with kubuntu dapper ;)
<Rayman> probably not
<Snake__> I dont think so
<Snake__> join #easyubuntu and ask maybe?
<simian> is easy unbuntu the same as automatix?
<simian> or at least the same kind of thing?
<ixiion> firefox dont open the folder where i downloaded a file whenn i use the dialog in the download window how can i change this ?
<Hobbsee> simian: same kind of thing, yes, but a lot safer
<Snake__> simian: yes, but you need ubuntu-desktop installed and its a lot safer
<Snake__> Hobbsee: ....
<Snake__> to fast
<Snake__> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee will leave Snake__ to answer the questions
<Snake__> Hobbsee: no its okay, I g2g in a min
<Snake__> got 6 more paragraphs I gotta write in 20 mins
<Snake__> >.<
<mart> well, hate to break it to you guys, but....
<mart> it looks like Vista has been delayed again
<Snake__> Oh drat
<simian> lol
<Snake__>  /kick mart
<Snake__> er
<Snake__> :)
<mart> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4831374.stm
<mart> Snake__: :)
<Snake__> mart: not to be an a-hole....but I dont think anyone in here really cares lol
<mart> Snake__: no... I just thought it was vaguely amusing.
<Snake__> They are trailing behind some hobbiest hackers, thats pretty sad
* Snake__ glances a XGL and gives thumbs up
<Hobbsee> mart: oh again?  darn.  i was looking forward to it coming out.  and this is kinda offtoipic
<mart> yeah, I didn't intend to start a debate about it :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mart: join us in #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll explain my statement lol
<RS6> Hi
<RS6> wird hier deutsch gesprochen?
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Hobbsee> Guten Tag, RS6
<_mindspin> RS6 fragst du das immer?
<Hobbsee> man...that's getting beyond the level of german that i recognise...
<_mindspin> that#s the fourth time I've seen him coming in and asking it
<mart> Hobbsee: "Do you always ask that?"
<_mindspin> sorry yes
<Hobbsee> ah right
<_mindspin> probably nobody is in #kubuntu-de
<_mindspin> the mailing list for german kubuntu almost very silent
<_mindspin> maybe it needs alittke push
<_mindspin> little
<ixiion> Open containing folder option in the download panel of firefox dont work
<ixiion> can i change this ?
<simian> where does kmail store my email - i've looked at the hidden files in my home directory
<Hobbsee> simian: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail?
<ixiion> is this a bug ?
<ixiion> hey , talk to me
<ubijtsa2> *yawn*
<Riddell> simian:  ~/Main, ~/mail, /var/mail/me
<ubijtsa2> possibly ~/Maildir as well
<Rayman> ixiion: probably is.
<ixiion> i have read about that firefox is a gtk app an naturally uses nautiluse for file manger things so i guess i have say firefox that i dont have nautilus and would like to use konqueror
<ixiion> nautilus
<chemaja> ixiion: check the package's dependencies
<chemaja> ixiion: i don't think it depends on anthing nautilus, of couse i haven't checked.
<ixiion> from firefox ?
<chemaja> yes.
<untouch> kubuntu doesn`t have update notifier like ubuntu ?!
<ixiion> no i mean usally when i klick on "open containung folder "in the download panel firefox would like to open this folder with nautilus
<ixiion> but i dont have nautilus installed
<ixiion> i have tested it i installed nautilus and then i can use the option
<ixiion> but i dont want this in that way
<chemaja> ixiion: what's the actual message firefox gives you?
<ixiion> the error message ?
<ixiion> or do you mean where the option is that i want to use ?
<chemaja> ixiion: whatever msg
<matko> when i use kubuntu are the packages compatible with ubuntu?
<chemaja> ixiion: no, the msg
<chemaja> matko: the packages *are* ubuntu
<matko> ok. thanx
<chemaja> matko: yeah, ubuntu should be called gubuntu or something to disambiguate
<chemaja> but eh
<ixiion> there is no error message i just do nothing when i dont have nautilus installed and klick the option
<matko> that write.
<ubijtsa2> untouch: there is adept and adept_updater
<chemaja> ixiion: try running firefox from a shell, and seeing what happens in the shell window when you try the feature
<ixiion> okay
<chemaja> (or check ~/.xsession-errors
<matko> how is possible that in repositorries i have 4000 packages available in kubuntu but in ubuntu tehre is much more available
<chemaja> ie. `tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<chemaja> matko: what do you mean "in ubuntu"
<untouch> i run the first time kubuntu, witch can i use to install xchat,wget, ssh and other packages?!
<chemaja> untouch: `adept
<matko> ubuntu woth gnome
<chemaja> untouch: or aptitude, my personal fave
<ubijtsa2> untouch: adept, aptitude or apt-get
<ubijtsa2> maybe even dselect
<ubijtsa2> not checked for that one for a while :)
<chemaja> ubijtsa2: or maybe apt-get...
<ubijtsa2> chemaja: aye.. but apt-get can be a bit hard for beginners
<untouch> but i must to modif source.list ?!
<ubijtsa2> untouch: you may want to uncomment the universe repositry, that is about it
<ubijtsa2> repository even
<untouch> ah..and if i don`t modif the source.list it`s ok ??
<ixiion> chemaja: when i start firefox over a shell i get a lot of gdkpixbuf CRITICAL messages but i don get any message right when i klick the option
<untouch> it`s something wrong?!
<ubijtsa2> untouch: if you don't have universe enabled already, you may need to
<untouch> it is in front # , i remove # and it`s working
<ubijtsa2> aye
<untouch> ok
<untouch> tks guys
<chemaja> aptitude. also install aptitude-doc package, then look in /usr/share/doc/aptitude for doco... spend some time with it, it's the best i've used.
<untouch> but i have a problem
<untouch> with GRUB
<untouch> /boot/grub/grub.conf it`s empty
<untouch> how can i install grub loader in MBR
<patrix> the grub config file is menu.lst
<ryanakca> is there a program for configuring apache?
<_mindspin> vi
<_mindspin> ;-)
<untouch> how can i mount hda1 in /mnt ?!
<_mindspin> windows partition?
<untouch> reiserfs
<untouch> /dev/hda1
<Kabal> I've got a quick question:
<Kabal> Is it possible to mount a FAT38 HDD?
<ubijtsa2> FAT38 ??
<ubijtsa2> what is that?
<ubuntu> hello
<patrix> I've heard of fat12 but not fat38 lol
<_mindspin> mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda1  /mnt/nameofmountpoint ?
<Kabal> lol it really does exist :)
<Kabal> but the awnser that I get explains me enough :)
<ubijtsa2> there is fat12, fat16 and fat32 afaik
<Kabal> Thanx :)
<ubijtsa2> try mounting it with mount -t vfat
<Kabal> FAT12 FAT32 FAT38 NTFS 3.0 and NTFS 3.1
<Kabal> ke I will try :) Thanx ubijtsa
<ubijtsa2> Kabal: np
<Tm_T> where's FAT16 ?
<untouch> patrix, can you help me with GRUB ?!
<Kabal> Tm_T: I don't use FAT16 :)
<Tm_T> why not
<patrix> untouch, sorry I was just passing through, I gotta go.. there's plenty of docs out there about configuring it, and other ppl in here :)
<Kabal> Tm_T: hehe that's a good one.. don't know really :)
<Tm_T> I use because I have to
<_mindspin> untouch paste  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_mindspin> take the first  link please, not #flood
<untouch> _mindspin, 2 sec
<untouch> _mindspin,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10644
<_mindspin> untouch: 2 min
<untouch> ok
<adrenaline_NZ> Hi all, I need some quick help if anyone is there? :)
<untouch> no problem
<adrenaline_NZ> I need to know how to manually restart /etc/modules?
<_mindspin> untouch: looks good to me so far....
<untouch> but it doesn`t work
<untouch> :(
<_mindspin> what does it mean "doesn't work"? any error messages?
<theine> Does anybody know how to disable auto-completion in Konqueror's search bar (the one that shows up when browsing the web)?
<Tm_T> adrenaline_NZ: sudo modprobe <module>
<untouch> _mindspin, yes Error 18
<Tm_T> adrenaline_NZ: I think, not sure
* _mindspin is cabeen called for lunch
<_mindspin> back in about 20 mins sorry...
<theine> adrenaline_NZ: /etc/modules is just a list of kernel modules (read drivers). You can manually unload and load each listed module with "sudo rmmod <module>" and "sudo modprobe module" respectively
<adrenaline_NZ> thanks
<adrenaline_NZ> done the trick cheers
<ixiion> how can i setup amarok for autostart
<ixiion> wenn i boot the system
<_admin> Hi
<simian> Riddell: thanks for your reply to my email question, sorry i got called away
<_admin> Does anyone here uses kubuntu with kiosk?
<_admin> Kubuntu Breezy
<Riddell> _admin: what's the issue?
<_admin> My problem is that kiosk doesn't save the desktop setup in a profile
<_admin> I've checked /etc/kde-profile/profile1/share/config/kdesktoprc
<simian> Riddell: but i don't have any of those files ~/mail etc.
<_admin> and t
<_admin> and I even removed it to force kiosk to build another file the problem continues
<_admin> Ok... I got it. There's some kind of bug with this version of kiosk. It puts a [$i]  on the beginning of the kdesktoprc file and it probably gives problems to kde config parser
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:_NinDZa_] : U LIKE YOUR CHANNEL R NOW.............MINE =-=->TAKEOVER IS DONE
<_admin> Thank you anyway, Riddell
<_admin> :)
<_NinDZa_> Dosta je bilo , evo vam sad kanal i upamtite za u uduce Shaman scripts
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:_NinDZa_] : Flight 5 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 beta 2 out | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/fm847 | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Riddell> _admin: where did you find that?
<Riddell> _admin: is there a fixed version of kiosk?
<_NinDZa_> are there any operators here?
<Riddell> _NinDZa_: yes, hi
<theine_> Does anybody know how to disable auto-completion in Konqueror's search bar (the one that shows up when browsing the web)?
<Riddell> theine_: can't be done in breezy, dapper you change the extension
<theine_> Riddell: I'm actually using Dapper but I haven't found a way to do that
<theine_> Riddell: ah, nevermind, i've got it now
<Riddell> theine_: Settings->Configure Extensions
<theine_> thanks
<_NinDZa_> how to register nick?
<_admin> Nop
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> [register]  type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<_NinDZa_> tnx
<_admin> Riddell, I removed the [$i]  from the file and it worked
<_admin> All the setup is done, so I won't retry another instalation of Kiosk
<theine_> Is there a quick way to enable/disable/change a proxy server in konqueror?
<mart> theine: not that I've been able to find :(
<theine_> mart: I just found this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=34605
<theine_> mart: maybe that's ok
<psylox> lut all
<psylox> kkun pourrai me dire dans kel dir se situe le kernel plz?
<_NinDZa_> sta ti pricas koji kurac?
<_NinDZa_> iz here always boring?
<_NinDZa_> :P
<Sm2> My friend has problems with network configuration tools
<Sm2> Graphical ones
<Sm2> When he switches to "super user mode" and gives his password, he can't still switch the settings of network adapters
<_mindspin> try kdesu kcontrol from console (on breezy)
<Skrot> crimsun: By the way, when is it likely for that patch you made to be in dapper?
<Riddell> _NinDZa_: this is a support channel for Kubuntu, if you want general chat there's plenty of other places for it (your local LUG for example)
<_NinDZa_> ok
<_NinDZa_> i didnt know
<_mindspin> does anybod have an idea why my /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten everytime I boot?
<Creperum> _mindspin: cause u r looser, kill yourself
<mornfall> ha-ha
<_mindspin> !coc
<ubotu> rumour has it, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mornfall> _mindspin: you can use chattr +i -- suboptimal... or fix whatever overwrites it... or apt-get resolvconf and set up in /etc/resolvconf
<mornfall> Creperum: it'd be nice if you could learn to spell before calling other people losers (notice single o)
<_mindspin> mornfall: I already do it everytime after boot, but it's kinda annoyingg
<C-O-L-T> Hello over here
<Creperum> _mindspin: man interfaces
<mornfall> _mindspin: fix the program configuration overwriting your resolv.conf (usually dhclient or some sort of vpn software)
<Creperum> mornfall: thx
<_mindspin> no dhcpclient, no vpn installed
<mornfall> no idea then
<mornfall> _mindspin: (unless you have resolvconf installed)
<Sm2> My friend has now another problem. He entered configuration for his WLAN card and now tries to enable it from kcontrol. But when he tries to enable it, the device is for few seconds enabled and then again disabled :S
<_mindspin> mornfall: resolvconf is not installed
<Rayman> !kolab
<ubotu> Rayman: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Rayman> :f
<Creperum> where can i get kernel sources for 2.6.12-10-686?
<mart> Rayman: you're best to use the non-packaged kolab for the moment
<untouchable> hi
<mart> Rayman: I mean the 'native' openpkg thing
<mart> Rayman: there is a project to build .debs, but I don't think they're stable yet
<osh_> what's kolab?
<untouchable> i need someone to check my source.list http://pastebin.com/616033
<untouchable> pls
<_mindspin> untouchable: so what? comment out the cd
<_mindspin> what else do you wanna know?
<untouchable> but if i type apt-get update
<untouchable> in 2 sec it`s done
<untouchable> wtf ?!
<_mindspin> comment out the cd
<untouchable> now i chat with irssi, and i need all that programs: xchat, ssh, wget etc..
<untouchable> how can i update all these packages
<untouchable> ?
<_mindspin> comment out the cd
<_mindspin> the first entry leads to updating from cd
<_mindspin> you want the updates from repositories
<_mindspin> so put a # in front of line 1
<untouchable> ok
<_mindspin> then you may have to enable the universe or multiverse repository depending on what software you want to use
<_mindspin> there are even more repos for codecs and other "unfree" stuff"
<_mindspin> ubotu tell untouchable about easysource
<_mindspin> untouchable: the linkubotu gave you could be helpful
<_mindspin> can you see it (priv. msg from ubotu)?
<antrix> isn't there an debian meta package that pulls in basic stuff like gcc, autoconf, automake, etc?
<_mindspin> build-essential
<_mindspin> !build-essential
<ubotu> [build-essential]  a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<untouchable> _mindspin: yes i got it
<antrix> thanks _mindspin
<_mindspin> untouchable: build your sources.list as you need it and replace your old one with trhat
<slow-motion> bbl maybe
<untouchable> _mindspin: thanks man
<_mindspin> yw
<_mindspin> spread the idea of (k)ubuntu
<untouchable> sudo apt-get install xchat
<untouchable> Reading package lists... Done
<untouchable> Building dependency tree... Done
<untouchable> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<untouchable> how can i install xchat ?!
<_mindspin> wait
<_mindspin> you are on kubuntu?
<untouchable> yes
<Creperum> untouchable: kill yourself
<_mindspin> run adept
<Creperum> no, just kill yourself
<untouchable> Creperum: tks, after you
<_mindspin> and search for xchat
<_mindspin> maybe you have to enable the correct repository
<Creperum> untouchable: a have xchat in repositories :)
<_mindspin> !xchat
<ubotu> somebody said xchat was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<Skrot> Hi. Has anyone managed to compile kmplayer so that you get "preview" support in kfile?
<untouchable> _mindspin: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic i was there and i go what you told me to do, and i replace the source
<Creperum> !porno
<ubotu> Creperum: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Creperum> !monet
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Creperum
<_mindspin> !xchat
<ubotu> it has been said that xchat is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<Creperum> !win32
<ubotu> Creperum: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mindspin> have a look there untouchable , I dunno xchat, I#m using Konversation
<_mindspin> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Creperum> smart bot, heh
<untouchable> _mindspin: i have a source.list build by automatix and i replace it.
<_mindspin> mom
<_mindspin> ubotu tell untouchable about  xchat
<mth`MAW> Hi
<_mindspin> uuh automatix
<_mindspin> ubotu tell untouchable about  automatix
<Creperum> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Henk> I've lost functionality of my volume-up scrollwheel. volume-down works perfectly its just the volume up that is no longer working. I've made a xev log of up and down scrolling it is here: http://pastebin.com/616108  can anyone help me ?
<_mindspin> ubotu already told it untouchable
<ubotu> _mindspin: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<simian> does easyubuntu work with kde?
<mth`MAW> every ubuntu works with kde --- just install kubuntu-desktop
<_mindspin> i dunno ask in #easyubuntu
<sam__> test
<trappist> test failed.
<simian> i'm following the ubuntu wiki on java support but some of the packeges that it mentions arn't available?
<Creperum> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<antrix> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<trappist> Creperum: he said he's following that.
<Creperum> !javadebs
<ninHer> hi all
<ninHer> hi all
<Creperum> java sux
<jayr168> how can I make a link to konqueror SUPER USER mode?
<noteventime> kdesu konqueror
<benoit_> a friend tell me the possibility to get a term when I press F11 like half-life ... any idea ?
<jayr168> i used 'kdesu kfmclient' is not working
<jayr168> file:///boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686-smp is this file my very kernel?
<jayr168> file:///boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686-smp is this file my very kernel?
<jtshaw> that file is a kernel, yes
<Creperum> 
<Creperum>    cd /usr/src/linux; make include/linux/version.h
<Creperum>  
<Creperum>     
<robotgeek> Creperum: please don't spam
<RogerD> hello
<robotgeek> benoit_: i think you are looking for yakuake
<robotgeek> hi
<RogerD> should I be disturbed by the fact that Kubuntu flight 5 doesn't boot corectly on my laptop? :)
<robotgeek> yes RogerD
<RogerD> several weird messages aside, after switching to graphics, screen goes blank (it has i855GE chipset)
<RogerD> but it obviously works - when I push the power button, it starts shutting down and then ejects the CD
<RogerD> is this considered a bugreport? :)
<jtshaw> I'd fill one out on bugzilla if I were you
<robotgeek> RogerD: file a bug, maybe? someone will tell you maybe later on how to get additional info
<robotgeek> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<RogerD> ok, thanks
<benoit_> robotgeek: thx :)
<burgermann> Hi, I'm getting an error msg when trying to use the multisync plugin in Kontakt. It says it couldn't find libmultiynkpart.la in the paths
<burgermann> Is there something I need to install?
<exsanet> hi
<RogerD> robotgeek: if X were running, should I be able to get to normal text console somehow? (ctrl+alt+f1 for example)
<robotgeek> RogerD: yup
<RogerD> but I can't :/
<robotgeek> RogerD: this is on the expresso, right?
<RogerD> what?
<robotgeek> RogerD: flight5, i.e
<RogerD> yes, flight 5 live CD
<robotgeek> RogerD: it's supppsed to be able to be a live cd + install cd. i.e. install right from the live cd
<RogerD> well, I can't install anything if it doesn't even boot correctly :)
<robotgeek> RogerD: i know. file a bug and wait, i would say
<RogerD> I'm writing it right now...
<RogerD> sent - now to wait for some humiliation :)
<robotgeek> heh
<madacf> to co za karaa vonka taka nalezita
<robotgeek> madacf: this is a english only channel :)
<madacf> brum brum brummmmmmmmmm...
<lclao> help list
<tijn> hey all
<tijn> what do i need to play xvid in dapper?
<epinephrine> mplayer
<epinephrine> plays pretty much anything when you install the win32 codecs
<robotgeek> tijn: install w32codecs and kaffeine-xine
<tijn> i got w32codecs
<tijn> mmh kaffeine-xine?
<tijn> moment
<tijn> already got both
<jayr168> how do I tell kubuntu to detect my Epson Usb printer?
<tijn> !xvid
<ubotu> tijn: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robotgeek> tijn, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tijn> thnx m8
<tijn> will check :)
<visik7> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<tristanmike> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<heinkel_111> does easybuntu also work with kubuntu?
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<robotgeek> err, not unless you install a bunch of stuff
<Tm_T> robotgeek: oh?
<Tm_T> ah, some gtk-dependencies?
<robotgeek> Tm_T: no qt frontend yet, i'm planning to learn qt soon
<Tm_T> aah ok
<tijn> !liblame
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tijn
<tibs01> evening
<tijn> is there a packages.kubuntu.org?
<WoodsDog> hey guys..I've been a long time debian user, and I just installed my first kubuntu box. It is the Breezy 5.1.0 install cd.  Now that it's up and going, what do I need to do to get it running the latest and greatest KDE/xorg?
<tijn> ah multiverse
<tijn> :)
<robotgeek> WoodsDog: you don't mind breaking your box?
<WoodsDog> not at all
<robotgeek> WoodsDog: then move to dapper :)
<WoodsDog> sweet..I'm all for it.  Do I just need to change my sources.list?
<tijn> dapper is nice ;)
<mornfall> hah
<tijn> although, i mixed some styles and window decorations
<tijn> and my pc sometimes freezes
<tijn> for like 10 sec
<tijn> changed it all back to default
<tijn> and it works :S
<WoodsDog> so would dapper = debian unstable? is that fair to say?
<robotgeek> WoodsDog: well, debian unstable  freezes to ubuntu current +1  which is polished and released
<WoodsDog> ok..thanks robotgeek
<robotgeek> WoodsDog: so we in the ubuntu world have only Stable and Not-Stable
<WoodsDog> so if i wanted latest and greatest, i would use dapper (ubuntu+1)
<robotgeek> WoodsDog: yes, but it will break from time to time (maybe not so much now)
<ixiion> re
<ixiion> how can i see if xgl is running ?
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<ixiion> okay
<tijn> what is xgl?
<ixiion> does it works with kubuntu ?
<tijn> !fglrx
<ixiion> x server with opengl acceleation
<ubotu> well, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tijn> aaah read about that
<tijn> sweet
<jtshaw> Anyone know off the top of there head if ther is a hack to get fglrx to work with Mobility Radeon chipsets?
<ixiion> how can i see which xserver is running right now ?
<tijn> ups
<tijn> fucked it up :)
<tijn> upgraded to dapper
<tijn> still used the seveas mirror] 
<tijn> apt-get update got a new fgrlx driver
<tijn> which cant get along with the new kernel
<tijn> so i remove it
<dereks> tijn: haha
<tijn> it doenst want to go :)
<dereks> whats the error
<tijn> dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<dereks> wait, the install fails?
<tijn> no, the removal
<tijn> of the seveas module
<dereks> sudo apt-get --purge remove [package] 
<dereks> that didn't work?
<tijn> nope
<dereks> did you try through dpkg?
<tijn> that gave the error
<tijn> erhm wait
<tijn> :)
<tijn> how?
<dereks> man dpkg
<bkjones> is there a usable flash plugin for firefox on dapper for x86_64?
<nalioth> bkjones: not to our knowledge
<bkjones> k
<bkjones> sweet.
<tijn> ok, fixed the broken install
<tijn> but now: modprobe fglrx
<tijn> works, (taints the kernel)
<tijn> lsmod shows fglrx
<tijn> so i start x
<tijn> this doesnt work, when looking in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tijn> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx
<spiderworm_work> hey all is there a ~/.gnome/ file i can edit or create or something, to change the font size in gnome apps such as firefox & synaptic?
<spiderworm_work> maybe in ~/.gtk ?
<nalioth> spiderworm_work: firefox is self contained. the ~/. files have no effect (except mayby ~/.firefox or ~/.mozilla-firefox)
<spiderworm_work> hmmm ok
<spiderworm_work> what about synaptic & gimp & such?
<_ita> good evening to you all
<_ita> im off ciao
* tijn goes home!!!!
<ninHer> hi all
<Random_Transit> hey, is there anything similar to ndiswrapper for something other than wireless drivers?
<Random_Transit> 'cos I have a scanner that isn't supported in linux, and i thought that if i emulated the driver somehow, i could get it working
<_michael> blah
<_michael> mucky mucky
<_michael> hoo hoo
<spiderworm_work> eh?  what's the point of this, katapult?
<redguy> which spellchecker does KDE use?
<redguy> aspell ispell ?
<rob__> hi
<rob__> can anyone suggest a VPN gui? I'm trying to use KVPNC but it crashes when I try to connect
<iteniel> beszl it valaki Hungary-t?
<TheFuzzball> hello all
<TheFuzzball> who uses flight 5?
<nalioth> TheFuzzball: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Skrot> TheFuzzball: I am
<TheFuzzball> ?
<TheFuzzball> ohh, sorry
<TheFuzzball> I was just going to ask, when will Dapper be released?
<TheFuzzball> officialy
<theine_> does anybody know which qt4 package contains qptrlist.h?
<nalioth> june 1st for dapper
<TheFuzzball> cool
<TheFuzzball> how do you install a bootsplash?
<Sneb> enas
<Fear_of_god> english
<Sneb> k12n37vc
<Sneb> sorry
<Fear_of_god> I am running KDE Desktop & cannot get cedega too install, HOW do I get it too launch the exe using root? It is asking too use /usr/bin & I have no permissions
<kasslern> how do i upgrade from debian "base cli system" to kubuntu using the cd and not using apt-get?
<|atlaswd|> format & re-install
<trappist> add the cd to your sources.list and sudoa apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<spiderworm_work> how do i get the kde restart options, to choose which image to boot when restarting?
<|atlaswd|> is anyone here?
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> yes *we* are here
<Marrs> most of us ;)
<spiderworm_work> im not herre
<spiderworm_work> i'm not here, either
<tsdgeos> spiderworm_work: lier!
<spiderworm_work> mmm THOSE guys arent here tho
<spiderworm_work> tvv isnt here, BuFF isnt here....
<Tm_T> me neither
<spiderworm_work> Tm_T: where did you go?
<kasslern> think you didnt understand the question
<kasslern> i CANT use apt-get
<ninHer> hi all
<kasslern> i get cant remove e2fsprogs error
<tsdgeos> kasslern: reason?
<manas> hi, got a brand new iPod
<manas> used gtkpod with it. the iPos is stuck ar the ok to disconnect screen
<manas> cannot play a thing ?
<manas> do I need to use itunes atleast once with it, before I can use gtkpod ?
<|atlaswd|> I am trying too install cedega but cannot get permission.. HOW do I set up a terminal too install it?? install -d doesnt work neither does apt-get
<|atlaswd|> I get a .sh file for a installer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell |atlaswd| about cedega
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<|atlaswd|> I dont want too know the site I got that
<|atlaswd|> I need 2 install it
<|atlaswd|> I am on there site
<|atlaswd|> Simple question How do I run the F'in file in terminal!~
<nalioth> |atlaswd|: sudo ./filename.sh
<Dasnipa`> |atlaswd|, you may have to chmod +x <filename>
<|atlaswd|> command not found using sudo
<|atlaswd|> h MY God I am using a gui why the hell cant I make a path too file?
<River> can anyone give me some inut on what the DVB icon is for? does Kubuntu try to load TV card drivers? if so mind didn't make it
<|atlaswd|> command not found
<Dasnipa`> |atlaswd|, you arent trying to run it from the console?
<|atlaswd|> I am running from terminal
<_casey> River you have to compile your kernel with support for a DVB card to use it
<Dasnipa`> |atlaswd|, what exactly did you type?
<|atlaswd|> console is same thing as terminal
<|atlaswd|> sudo ./cedega_timedemo_installer.sh
<|atlaswd|> exact what u said
<|atlaswd|> tried without the . also
<_casey> |atlaswd|: why not download the apt package of cedega
<Dasnipa`> you dont have to run it as root anyway
<|atlaswd|> Its not there
<|atlaswd|> synaptic dont have it
<Dasnipa`> ./cedega_timeinstallerblah
<|atlaswd|> nor does KDE
<_casey> |atlaswd|: download it from another site
<Dasnipa`> thats just the demo of cedega anyway
<|atlaswd|> COMMAND Not Found
<_casey> |atlaswd|: download the full verison as a .deb and install it that way
<|atlaswd|> das u dont listen
<|atlaswd|> What The Fuck u think I made out of money
<_casey> |atlaswd|: i never told you to buy
<Dasnipa`> its only $15? its not like they are ripping you off
<_casey> |atlaswd|: think torrent technology
<|atlaswd|> the full version = cash
<tristanmike> please try and watch the language
<_casey> |atlaswd|: only if you download it from thier site does it cost any cash
<|atlaswd|> its my program I type in w & t & f
<_casey> |atlaswd|: www.thepiratebay.org
<|atlaswd|> I am trying 2 get off limewire
<heinkel_111> hmm anybody knows if Kate has a feature to compare different versions of a file?
<|atlaswd|> JUST tell me how 2 run the damn thing geese
<heinkel_111> and how to access it?
<Dasnipa`> its only 15$ and its very well made software... why not support the developers?
<_casey> |atlaswd|: you wont find it on limewire as quick as you will with bittorrent
<|atlaswd|> I did acess it by double clicking on it on deskto[
<|atlaswd|> bittorrent sucks slower
<_casey> Dasnipa`: because why support pay them money for the front end when in the end you could just use wine
<_casey> |atlaswd|: you're crazy
<|atlaswd|> No I cant
<|atlaswd|> Wine sucks
<_casey> |atlaswd|: bittorrent much faster
<|atlaswd|> doesnt run it
<_casey> |atlaswd|: you realize that cedega is mainly a front-end for wine
<|atlaswd|> Yeah & the graphics better the widgets are not F'ed up & it works
<_casey> |atlaswd|: i can play all my games in eitehr one
<River> am I mistaken or did kubentu install fail to ask me for the admin password and now I'm only a user and this system has no admin?
<_casey> |atlaswd|: all my games play fine under wine
<|atlaswd|> try running bloodscape on it
<_casey> River: you can change the root password by doing sudo passwd root
<|atlaswd|> Yeah ti doesnt work & I cannoty register the ocx files
<_casey> |atlaswd|: then appreantly you have no clue what you are doing
<Dasnipa`> _casey, you wine doesnt translate the directx to opengl like cedega can
<Dasnipa`> thats where their programming expertese comes in... they are very knowledgable about dx
<_casey> Dasnipa`:  the both play all the games that i play very well
<_casey> Dasnipa`: only difference i experience is a pretty front end
<Dasnipa`> you must play games that are 2 years old
<|atlaswd|> I tried installing bloodscape using wine & I barly got through it
<Dasnipa`> its free as in beer not free as in you dont gotta pay for it
<|atlaswd|> whgat takes about 5 min 2 install took half an hour using wine
<_casey> Dasnipa`: why install linux to game?
<_casey> at any rate
<Dasnipa`> i never said i do a lot of gaming
<_casey> i know
<|atlaswd|> simple I cant run more then 1 bloodscape without lagging own pc
<_casey> but just making a point in general
<|atlaswd|> it causes a loopback
<|atlaswd|> there is no way too run it 2 times too power lvl or power lvl ppl
<_casey> and Dasnipa` wine plays DOOM 3 as awell as cedega
<Dasnipa`> not in my experience
<|atlaswd|> can anyone tell me what command the kde desktop uses 2 launch the cedega installer so I can put sudo in frotn of it
<_casey> must be my sli
<|atlaswd|> I can use the file on desktop
<Dasnipa`> in my experience anything with dx greter than 7 doesnt run with wine
<|atlaswd|> just not in terminal
<_casey> |atlaswd|: right click the file on the desktop and look at the command: feilds
<|atlaswd|> OR even how do I log into root in kde so I can have access too sur/bin/
<|atlaswd|> tehre are no command fields
<_casey> |atlaswd|: logging in as root is  a bad idea...but you have to change the root password using sudo
<_casey> then you can log in as root
<_casey> so you do sudo passwd root
<_casey> or you could just launch a root terminal
<_casey> sudo -s xterm
<_casey> i think
<|atlaswd|> DO you NOT listen Terminal DOES NOT work
<River> I just want to sudo root passwword when I run stuff that needs adminlevel Like i do with Debian but I can't seem to vi sudo so I can add myself?
<_casey> |atlaswd|: do you not know ...that you have no clue about linux
<|atlaswd|> you know I tried & it doesnt run so your the one who clueless
<_casey> |atlaswd|: lol
<|atlaswd|> I tried tyour commands FIALED
<_casey> |atlaswd|: look if you are in the right path then it will fine the command
<|atlaswd|> FAILED*
<_casey> |atlaswd|: if you in the wrong path guess what your not going to find the command
<_casey> its as simple as that
<|atlaswd|> How do I log intop KDE using root?? how do I allow it?
<|atlaswd|> I am on desktop
<_casey> I JUST TOLD YOU HOW TO LOG INTO KDE AS ROOT
<|atlaswd|> the file I running on desktop IM not Stupid
<_casey> sudo passwd root
<_casey> log out change username to root and type in password
<_casey> its not complicated
<|atlaswd|> it doesnt allot root logins sys the login
<_casey> omg
<_casey> yes it doies
<_casey> does*
<|atlaswd|> says*
<|atlaswd|> No it doesnt, I tried
<River> casey I think atlaswd and I am trying for the same thing jus using differn't words. using sudo I should be able to use system resouce wihtout moving to the loacltion? or aam I confusued?
<|atlaswd|> not in gnome not in kde
<|atlaswd|> Exclimation img Root logins are NOT allowed!
<_casey> ok river you if the file command you want to issue is in your path for example /usr/bin for your user or /sbin for root
<_casey> then you dont have navigate to the folder
<_casey> but if the command is in ~/MyCommands then you have to do
<_casey> cd ~/MyCommands
<_casey> then do ./command
<mihai_> how can i use sed to delete all the lines in FILE where WORD appears ?
<_casey> mihai_ with what application?
<mihai_> SED
<|atlaswd|> not so cockey now are we _casey.. I tried login root i tried changing permissions & all I get is root is not allowed
<h3sp4wn> jatlaswdj : what login manager are you using ?
<River> okay I follw that but now I want aadmin privledge but I don't want to log in as root?
<_casey> |atlaswd|: did you try changing the password
<_casey> |atlaswd|: like i said
<|atlaswd|> Yes failed
<h3sp4wn> casey : you need to change gdm / kdm
<River> I just want to say sudo passwd cmd
<Ivaldi> Why is K3b allowing me to burn LESS on a single layer dvd than gnomebaker does?
<h3sp4wn> to allow root login
<|atlaswd|> I got 3 options in menu kde gnome & failsafe
<|atlaswd|> how do I get into kdm then?
<_casey> |atlaswd|: if you had half a brain you would have heard of google if you have and had a memory lapse i googled for what you want to do and low and behold the first result was http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=31053
<h3sp4wn> if you are using kdm change AllowRootLogin=false to true in kdmrc
<|atlaswd|> _casey if you would pull your dads penis out ur twat you would not be on ignore
<bimberi> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<_casey> |atlaswd|: please learn something about linux then come and here and tells us we dont know what we are talkign about when we try and help
<_casey> thank you
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-191-86-100.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<mornfall> this channel must have turned into a flameplace while i was looking the other way
<jtshaw> apparently...
<mornfall> nalioth: you forgot the /kick step
<_casey> no he just doesn't know anything about linux and we he doesn't understand what we are telling he gets pissy and crys
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<River> cassey I beleive you are doing a swell job of helping but some of get so lost we can't find the door
<mornfall> fatality
* |atlaswd| was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (language)
<_casey> river no complaint with you
<apokryphos> a +q?
<_casey> you have not cryd and carried like a child
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-191-86-100.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<_casey> carried on*
* |atlaswd| was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (language)
<_casey> River are you trying to right a script to run a command with sudo privalges?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<River> I'm still trying to unkonfuse myself on how to vi sudo so I can add myself a privledge so I can use sudo passwd cmd for temp admin during a short period wihtout logging in as root
<_casey> if your the only user on the machine  and are not worried about securitty then just tell sudo in the config not to ask for a password
<_casey> ok river then you want to do this
<jtshaw> RIver: visudo
<nalioth> River: sudo -i will get you a command shell
<Ivaldi> Can I just ignore that 4.4 GB dvd size limit in K3b and burn more anyway?
<_casey> just sudo root passwd and changed the password of root then you can just do su root inside any shell
<mornfall> sudo sh? :-)
<h3sp4wn> sudo -i
<_casey> h3sp4wn: thats works as well
<Dasnipa`> Ivaldi, that would be a question for the k3b dev team not kubuntu
<_casey> but i prefer having a root password that i know
<Ivaldi> Dasnipa`: sorry
* _casey mainly uses gentoo -- kunbutu is what we use at work :(
<h3sp4wn> sudo -i sets the environment variables properly whereas sudo sh doesn't
<_casey> but su root works fine
<nalioth> casey please dont recommend that
<_casey> lol
<nalioth> _casey: ubuntu is designed to use sudo for a reason
<_casey> sry im not a fan of the sudo package
<mornfall> nalioth: that is? :)
<apokryphos> _casey: why?
<Dasnipa`> now remember kids, already run irc and gaim as root
<apokryphos> mornfall: it's a superior model
<Dasnipa`> always*
<_casey> no its better
<nalioth> _casey: if you are gonna advise folks, please advise with the ubuntu designs in mind
<River> okay when I use putty I have to always add a sudo provildeg for the putty user?
<mornfall> apokryphos: superior my ass :-)
<_casey> nalioth: understoof
<_casey> nalioth: understood
<mornfall> apokryphos: selinux is superior, right
<mornfall> apokryphos: but currently probably only fedora implements it semi-decently
<apokryphos> mornfall: it really is. Perhaps not so much in a single-user desktop system, but particularly in a conventional administrative system over/with a cluster of computers.
<_casey> sudo package has advatages and disadvantages to having a root account ... no one method is better than the other
<_casey> it just depends on the number of users
<Dasnipa`> there was a /. article on sudo recently that showed that sudo is not necessarily better than su root
<jtshaw> _casey: As somebody who has had to administer a large system... it is a lot easier to track who did what when sudo is involved
<mornfall> can maybe someone enlighten me as to what is the difference between root account and sudo-enabled account?
<_casey> Dasnipa`: i read it
<_casey> jtshaw: notice i mentioned number of users
<h3sp4wn> sudo is alot more secure (
<_casey> jtshaw: but if they launch a root terminal with sudo then you can not track
<Dasnipa`> h3sp4wn, untrue
<_casey> h3sp4wn: that all depends
<_casey> on your amount of users
<jtshaw> _casey: Sudo logs that they did it at least...
<_casey> jtshaw: so
<_casey> jtshaw: that still wont prove anything
<_casey> jtshaw: beyond that point
<_casey> i got this from the atlas guy
<_casey> http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=31053
<_casey> oops sry
<h3sp4wn> Well I used sudo when I setup a machine which was secured with secureid : which allowed ssh logins via keys to managed webservers so the support guys didn't need the root password everything was logged
<_casey> [23:34]  <Fear_of_god> Stupi cunt I be back U little bitch YOU FUCKED WITH WRONG PERSON LITTLE TWAT SUCKER
<apokryphos> _casey: ?
<Dasnipa`> okay?
<_casey> i got that from the guy that was banned
<jtshaw> _casey: I suppose so.. but of course I would never give people enough sudo access to get a root shell
<Dasnipa`> who cares?
<Dasnipa`> report it to freenode, not kubuntu chan
<nalioth> _casey: that is uncalled for here
<_casey> then ban me
<apokryphos> _casey: please don't be annoying.
<_casey> im not
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-191-86-100.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<_casey> anyways back to the point jtshaw you should really check out the slashdot post about sudo
<_casey> its very objective
<apokryphos> _casey: what slashdot post?
<_casey> the one on sudo
<Dasnipa`> http://rss.slashdot.org/Slashdot/slashdot?m=4395
* apokryphos looks
<_casey> its a good article no bias objective and informative
<apokryphos> I really don't buy the first few "security" criticisms there
<apokryphos> "This means that if someone guesses your password or steals it (and has access to it locally or via SSH), they can take over your box just as if you had root enabled."
<apokryphos> security-wise, the sudo model and the conventional su root one are virtually identical
<jtshaw> If I'm reading this correctly it is basically making the arguement "if you give your admin password away they can break into your box"
<apokryphos> for example, the above there applies the same for root
<jtshaw> that is not enlightening
<apokryphos> precisely
<_casey> jtshaw: thats not what its saying
<_casey> jtshaw: you couldn't have read the whole article by now
<apokryphos> sudo, anyhow, can be set up to not require your user pass
<_casey> it mentions that
<_casey> farther down
<apokryphos> conventional root is too limited
<apokryphos> (when you have a more traditional "mainframe" organisation)
<h3sp4wn> sudo with ssh and public keys is much more convenient then remembering loads of root passwords
<_casey> apokryphos: what can sudo give you that your root account cant
<_casey> ?
<apokryphos> have to shoot out for a sec; be right back
<_casey> one a single user machine
<apokryphos> _casey: that's entirely different.
<apokryphos> _casey: on  a *single* user machine they're practically the same, apart from it vaguely suggests some good [security]  policies
<apokryphos> I'll discuss it  as soon as I'm back if I can
* apokryphos out
<_casey> apokryphos: i still think that a root account can be just as secure if you take the same percautions as you would with sudo
<_casey> k
<jtshaw> sudo allows you run commands without switching accounts and without making all you commands run with root priv.  It also allows you to give partial root permission to users on a machine with many users without giving them the keys to the palace so to speak
<Dasnipa`> i want that new ati vid card btw... 1 gig of ram and supports 2 30"ers at 2560x1600 res each
<_casey> jtsaw: you dont have to switch accounts to run root commands
<_casey> as long as you a member of the wheel group
<jtshaw> I'm aware that you can also do su <command>, but that provides zero granularity
<jtshaw> and requires the root password
<_casey> no you would su root and change to the root user and execute all the root commands you want the su user
<_casey> and be done with it instead of typing sudo in front of every command
<_casey> i have found uses for sudo though so dont get me wrong im not saying it sucks
<nalioth> _casey: sudo -i does the same thing
<h3sp4wn> you should do su - (not su root) or else some of the bash variable's ($HOME etc don't get changed)
<_casey> nalioth: then how is their a difference
<_casey> h3sp4wn: me $home changes on gentoo
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_casey> when i su root
<nalioth> _casey: this is a help channel for new users.  sudo works fine.
<_casey> nalioth: im not trying to convince anyone to switch we are having a disscussion about sudo vs root account nothing more
<nalioth> _casey: then you need to be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<jtshaw> _casey: All leave it at this.. I suppose (only in the case of a single user machine where the admin is the signle user) they are effectively the same thing... but in any other case, sudo provides lots of features su doesn't, that is not disputable
<_casey> jtshaw: as i said a few million times i agree
<_casey> but i still dont see a point in not having a root account
<_casey> thats all
<nalioth> _casey: this needs to go into #kubuntu-offtopic please
<_casey> its over
<_casey> ended a minuts ago
<_casey> minute*
<cran> hi
<robotgeek> hi
<cran> ist there anybody who would be able to explain to me why nvidia-glx-legacy does conflict with xorg-driver-fglrx?
<cran> s/ist/is/
<robotgeek> cran: looks like one is binary (properietary), and other is Free/OSS
<_casey> im guessing because you only need to have 1 of thoose
<cran> robotgeek: they're fr completely different brands of cards
<cran> i have both cards installed in my computer
<cran> one geforc
<_casey> cran: how are you using them
<_casey> sli?
<cran> and one ati radeon
<cran> not sli
* robotgeek is ignorant, ignore
<Snake__> _casey: sli wont run unless its 2 nvid cards
<_casey> was going to say that you couldn't sli 2 different cards
<cran> Well, I just start two X Servers
<_casey> Snake__: hehe i know
<cran> which used to work PERFECTLY with my radeon 9200
<cran> now I have upgraded to 9800 and things aren"t as good...
<Snake__> _casey: and, believe it or not, crossfire wont dual up with nvidia!!! wow! :)
* Snake__ <3s competionm
<Snake__>  /end sarcasm
<cran> s
<cran> so
<_casey> Snake__: me knows as well
<h3sp4wn> cran : how many monitors are you trying to run ?
<cran> h3sp4wn: two
<_casey> cran: try getting a dual vga or dvi out video card
<Snake__> _casey: im sure ya do, I just wanted to get my sarcastic remark in there
<Snake__> :)
<h3sp4wn> and the 9800 only has one output
<_casey> Snake__: heh
<cran> _casey: hm well, just because those two packages are conflicting? :(
<cran> :(
<cran> ->  :)
<_casey> cran: nvidia and ati have completly different xorg configurations
<_casey> is why they conflict
<cran> okay. I had the following setup running: TWO cards (one geforce PCI and one radeon 9200 AGP)
<cran> TWO monitors
<cran> TWO keyboards and TWO mice
<cran> this works
<h3sp4wn> you just need seperate device sections
<cran> I have it running already!
<cran> it works with the nv xorg driver
<cran> but now I want to try the proprietary nvidia driver
<_casey> im guess they asume you are not going to be using to different brands of cards in the same computer
<cran> _casey: yes
<cran> _casey: looks like
<_casey> so the packages are going to conflict
<cran> _casey: and there could be a technical reason to do so, maybe the drivers really conflict or sth
<cran> on the other hand
<cran> default ubbuntu installs VASTS of xorg drivers
<_casey> i think it has alot to do with X its self as to why
<cran> at the same time
<cran> its just those two that seem to conflict...
<cran> hmhmhm.
<_casey> cran: just use a dual vga or dvi out card
<_casey> wouldn't that be best?
<_casey> or easiest at any rate
<cran> _casey: I don"t think you can run such a dual head card with two differents VTs
<cran> I have two distinct x sessins running at the same time now
<cran> thats what I want
<_casey> oh ok i see what you are going
<cran> I have a multiseat setup
<h3sp4wn> cran: you can my 9800 pro can run two seperate X servers - one on each
<cran> h3sp4wn: one on each what?
<_casey> output
<cran> h3sp4wn: sorry but my 9800 has only one output!?
<h3sp4wn> : one on DVI one on vga
<cran> hu
<_casey> like dvi out 1 and dvi out 2
<cran> no
<cran> just one single dvi
<cran> and one tv out
<cran> there might be variations among cards which are called 9800 pro
<cran> hm
<cran> okay
<cran> anyway
<cran> how would I force package installation :)
<_casey> cran: my only to real suggestions would be buy a card with dual out or buy another card of the same brand
<nalioth> cran: "force" breaks things
<cran> just to PROVE that they do not conflict (or do)
<_david> might anyone have a clue why some of my route-rules dissapear after about half an hour?
<cran> :)
<cran> nalioth: well, at the moment my girlfriend can not work, thats what I would call broken :)
<h3sp4wn> cran : can you not just manually install the drivers
<cran> h3sp4wn: you mean downloading from the nvidia site?
<h3sp4wn> cran : yes
<cran> maybe
<cran> but then I can not write a bugreport afterwards and tell the package maintainers that this conflict is not necessary
<cran> :)
<_casey> im going to bet that its necessary
<cran> yes probably...
<cran> but I want to see it
<cran> because this kind of setup is extremely useful
<cran> at least for me...
<cran> thanks for helping anyway
<h3sp4wn> sudo apt-get install --force-yes nvidia-glx-legacy
<h3sp4wn> don't blame me if it breaks tho
<chx> hi. how could I add a modeline for my second monitor. http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html I read this.
<cran> h3sp4wn: thanks, already found about dpkg --force-conflicts
<cran> okay
<cran> now I see why those packages conflict
<cran> and it makes perfect sense :)
<cran> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-legacy' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<cran> dpkg: error processing ./nvidia-glx-legacy_1.0.7174+2.6.15.7-2_i386.deb (--install):
<_casey> see
<cran> what a pity
<cran> because I don"t care about GL at all
<cran> okay, another question: how would I prevent a certain module from being loaded at run time?
<nico8481> hi
<_marcin> hi @ll
<_casey> cran: you can probably google for a quick answer to that ... i could tell you with gentoo but i dont use ubuntu all that much
<_casey> just here at work
<Kyral> how do I "refresh" the KDE Menu?
<_casey> Kyral: try restarting kicker
<_casey> do like killall kicker && kicker
<h3sp4wn> cran : you could possibly use chroot and install another copy of ubuntu / debian in the chroot then you could use the nvidia drivers under that
<_casey> h3sp4wn: i still think it would be easier to get a card or the same brand or with dual out...heh
<_casey> of the same*
<cran> h3sp4wn: then I wouldnt really benefit from having a single system for two users :)
<cran> h3sp4wn: then I'd rather buy another machine...
<cran> _casey: yes would be easier of course
<h3sp4wn> cran : the X server would be all that was running under the chroot it would still access the same computer outside the chroot.
<cran> _casey: but I want to prove it's poossible like this
<cran> h3sp4wn: hm
<cran> h3sp4wn: that's an interesting idea
<cran> h3sp4wn: reminds me a bit of xephyr
<stout2_> HI guy, and ladies
<stout2_> or HI
<stout2_> please, How cam i disable automount/autoplat of dvd video?
<cran> stout2_: in kde?
<robotgeek> stout2_: k-menu -> system settings -> storage media
<cran> well its the same in gnome anyway...
<stout2_> emm. whwn i go on Disk and Filesystem, it require administrator password, i put my psw and do nothing appera
<sorush21> adept has no form of warning when you are removing critical packages..
<mornfall> dum di dum
<robotgeek> mornfall: i'll leave this one to you :)
<stout2_> I think i must be root, i dont "create" the root "user", its the right way to cahnge permesiion automount ondisk?
<mornfall> sorush21: yeah, well, true :)
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell stout2_ about root
<sorush21> do you guys think that was missed in the brain storming of adept package manger.?
<mornfall> brain storming?
<robotgeek> sorush21: are you on breezy or dapper?
<mornfall> well, yes, i have nice sessions brainstorming with myself
<mornfall> in front of a mirror
<sorush21> breezy
<sorush21> but I do know that they have improved it in dapper
<robotgeek> sorush21: adept in dapper is very nice
<robotgeek> sorush21: with all those warnings
<sorush21> robotgeek: yep but a warning feature is basic..
<mornfall> robotgeek: what warnings? :-)
<robotgeek> mornfall: the red text with BREAK in it?
<mornfall> robotgeek: oh, well, that was in breezy too methinks
<robotgeek> mornfall: never tried it in breezy, maybe once
<mornfall> fact is, it is still a bit on the trusting the user to know what he's doing side
<mornfall> and i think adept manager will always be
<mornfall> it should catch obviously stupid things like removing all packages and such :)
<mornfall> but its brain is too small for now
<henrik_> anyone know if the firefox-package is broken in dapper? it doesn't seem to contain any binary..
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ dpkg -L firefox|grep '/usr/bin/'
<crimsun> /usr/bin/firefox
<crimsun> /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
* mornfall yawns
<stout2_> emmm no dudo... sudo
<henrik_> crimsun: no such
<crimsun> henrik_: it's fine here
<McScruff> henrik_ wasnt yesterday
<henrik_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/616821
<crimsun> henrik_: purge it and reinstall it
<trappist> there's nothing in the changelog that would have fixed something like that
<noteventime> Is there any free shader IDE for linux?
<henrik_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/616830
<noteventime> A l shadermonkey
<stout2_> another problem... when i redor a dvd-video with k3b, then the system dont play the film, Kaffeine said me i dont have the right permission to read the dvd, why?
<ninHer___> any opinion about the brand new dapper ?
<henrik_> ok i looked in the package file and there's no binary in it
<henrik_> firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu9_i386.deb 7892402 bytes
<henrik_> b2599228feb8044bd8730bd7b41cad43
<henrik_> okay i removed the package from the cache, reinstalled it, same issue
<henrik_> can anyone verify what .deb they have?
<henrik_> maybe it's just broken on this mirror?
<crimsun> henrik_: which mirror?
<henrik_> .se
<henrik_> http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<henrik_> err
<henrik_> wrong one
<henrik_> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<henrik_> thats the one
<crimsun> what's the output from apt-cache policy firefox?
<henrik_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/616845
<henrik_> huh. the one i got frmo the link i accidently pasted above has another md5sum.
<henrik_> don't know if its the right one though :)
<crimsun> 2ca362c9be49f98754fd77d64a72ab6d  firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<ryanakca> dapper crashing my computer is normal, right?
<crimsun> mini flood
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ dpkg-deb -c ./firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu9_i386.deb |grep '/usr/bin'
<crimsun> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2006-03-14 13:16:44 ./usr/bin/
<crimsun> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2006-03-14 13:16:44 ./usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox/firefox
<crimsun> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2006-03-14 13:16:44 ./usr/bin/mozilla-firefox -> ../lib/firefox/firefox
<crimsun> henrik_: you appear to have a local issue. Proxied, perhaps?
<henrik_> nope.
<McScruff> henrik, dapper is running fine atm for me
<crimsun> the deb you referenced contains the appropriate structure.
<henrik_> wtf.
<henrik_> why does this one: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<henrik_> differ from the one aptitude install for me?
<crimsun> is the one that aptitude installs cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<henrik_> crimsun: i tried to remove the one there and purge / install it again, still no bin
<henrik_> weird.
<crimsun> dude, you definitely have a local issue, because I just attempted to purge and reinstall, and it worked fine.
<henrik_> now it worked.
<henrik_> what the hell?
<henrik_> i haven't changed _any_ configuration files
<crimsun> are you proxied?
<crimsun> does your ISP have a transparent proxy?
<henrik_> i've done purge ; install several times, and removed the .deb in /var/ has not worked and the .deb in /var/cache had different md5sum
<henrik_> and NOW it suddenly worked to purge ; install
<henrik_> no i'm not proxied and neither should my isp do
<henrik_> anyways, i guess it's worked out whatever it was.
<trappist> apt-get remove --purge doesn't remove the /var/cache/apt/archives package, does it?
<henrik_> nope.
<trappist> just config files
<LinuxCart> Hello, one short question: how could I disable the removable media autolaunching in breezy?
<LinuxCart> thanks in advance
<_oOXxXOo_> I'm not sure.
<_oOXxXOo_> Good Luck
<LinuxCart> I hope I have explained correctly. When I insert a (i.e.) CD konqueror opens automatically
<LinuxCart> that's what I would like to disable
<henrik_> okay.. question.. how do i make as much as possible localized to for example swedish for one user only?
<henrik_> i've got kde to swedish.. but not firefox
<henrik_> even though i installed the locale for swedish firefox
<henrik_> is there some setting anywhere?
<suppaman> hi
<suppaman> McScruff: hi :-)
<McScruff> lo
<suppaman> could someone pls perform a  dpkg -S libkdeui.so.4  ?
<McScruff> kdelibs4c2a: /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4
<McScruff> kdelibs4c2a: /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4.2.0
<jayr168> how do I make an application start always as maximized
<suppaman> thx
<_thumper_> does anyone else here use amaroK with music on a samba share?
<_thumper_> And do you have problems with it crashing?
<LinuxCart> jayr168: I would go to Preferences->Desktop->Specific window preferences and there you can see come more
<suppaman> there's something wrong
<noteventime> Is there something like renderonkey on linux?
<noteventime> rendermonkey*
<suppaman> suppa@bronco:~$ dpkg -L kdelibs4c2a | grep kdeui
<suppaman> suppa@bronco:~$
<suppaman> McScruff: are you on dapper ?
<noteventime> http://satoolkit.sourceforge.net/downloads.htm <- I've had a look at this but there are no files availible yet-
<McScruff> suppaman: yep
<burgermann> Hi. When I connect to my canon camera through the camera:/ protocol and try to transfer pictures it tries, but stops and gives the error (translated from danish): Protocol process died unexpected. Is that a bug?
<henrik_> okay how the !"# do i use the mozilla-firefox-locale-* packages?
<alexnicol> Evening
<alexnicol> Quick quiz:  Currently have Ubuntu installed
<alexnicol> but would rather have KDE as desktop
<_mindspin> install kde-desktop
<alexnicol> is it possible to just install KDE and uninstall Gnome?  Or do I need to download kubuntu?
<alexnicol> beat me to it :P
<_mindspin> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Kyral> but Kubuntu-Desktop comes with a lot of nice goodies
<LinuxCart> or sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<alexnicol> ok cool
<Kyral> (Think the XFCE4-Goodies package but for KDE :P)
<alexnicol> aptitude?
<alexnicol> not a command I know
<alexnicol> sorry - bit of a n00b
<LinuxCart> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Random_Transit> hey, does anyone know of any good online C++ tutorials?
<LinuxCart> it's just like apt-get but more powerful
<Random_Transit> something geared towards beginners
<noteventime> You could get Thinking in c++
<alexnicol> ah cool
<alexnicol> nice one
<noteventime> Ok, not then
<cycus_zwisus> kde 3.5.2 - when?
<Random_Transit> yeah...been wanting to get back into programming for a while
<alexnicol> Right ok - so 450+ MB of archives now downloading
<Random_Transit> haven't really been into it since high school
<alexnicol> whilst thats going, how do I get it to become default?
<henrik_> finally.
<henrik_> firefox -UILocale sv-se
<alexnicol> do I just remove Gnome?
<Kr4t05> Random_Transit, I could personally teach you some C++.
<Kr4t05> Well
<Random_Transit> kr4t05...really?
<Kr4t05> What platform?
<Random_Transit> linux
<Kr4t05> Ah...
<Random_Transit> i must warn you...the extent of my programming knowledge is HTML and QBasic...
<Kr4t05> See, the course I'm taking is in MS Visual C++, so I'm not sure if it is the same.
<noteventime> Kr4t05: I could try to help with the linux stuff
<suppaman> noteventime: what's Gelato ?
<dereks> Random_Transit: you want to learn c++?
<Random_Transit> yeah
<Kr4t05> Random_Transit: Just keep leafing through Google and see what you can find.
<przemio> Hello, I've just installed and upgraded Dapper and I cant figure out how to install my favourite mplayer, could you give me any instructions?
<suppaman> take Eckel's books
<dereks> Random_Transit: go to your local bookstore and pick up the appropriate o'reilly book
<noteventime> suppaman: I'm not sure, It's somekind of nvidia financed shader thingy
<suppaman> that means "ice cream"
<Random_Transit> dereks...mucho short on $$$, dude.
<jayr168> in kde how to I make the 'task bar' same color as the kicker bar?
<suppaman> Random_Transit: Eckel's are free
<suppaman> Random_Transit: you can download them
<Random_Transit> suppaman, where would i find them?
<dereks> Random_Transit: half.com
<noteventime> But they aren't for beginners
<Kr4t05> Random_Transit, you could also look at your local library.
<Random_Transit> ah
<noteventime> Random_Transit
<suppaman> Random_Transit: search for Thinking in C++
<Random_Transit> yeah, that's true...only i live in the middle of nowhere...there's not a library for at least 30KM
<suppaman> guys this is weird, I should have libkdeui.so.4 but I have not
<jayr168> how do I make my task bar same color as my panel in KDE 3.4?
<L0sT> Hi guys. I need some help.  How do I free up tmpfs?
<pysiak> hello
<noteventime> 'ello
<suppaman> pls could someone else perform a   dpkg -S libkdeui.so.4  ??
<suppaman> pls, it's a matter of seconds for you
<noteventime> Sure
<suppaman> I'm getting crazy
<noteventime> What is it?
<suppaman> rosegarden won't start because It miss a kdelibs but apt-get is supposed to have satisfied dependecies
<pysiak> is katapult always slow, or is it something with my gfx drivers? I mean, when it shows up, and has this shadow/transparency it renders slowly, when i type it reacts slow too, i have radeon 9600 running fglrx drivers on athlon 2.0 so it ought to go fine, but does not, any hints?
<noteventime> kdelibs4c2a: /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4
<noteventime> kdelibs4c2a: /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4.2.0
<suppaman> but it happens that my kdelibs4c2a has got not no libkdeui
<suppaman> omg
<suppaman> noteventime: what repository ?
<noteventime> What package?
<noteventime> kdelibs4c2a?
<suppaman> kdelibs4c2a
<suppaman> yes
<suppaman> how can I inspect a .deb ?
<LinuxCart> suppaman: with ark
<suppaman> oh lol
<noteventime> How do i know?
<_master> hello?
<noteventime> 'ello
<pysiak> dpkg -l file.deb ?
<suppaman> I downloaded the same package as McScruff but then I was searching the library on a ssh session
<pysiak> -s, -L too
<LinuxCart> suppaman: if you are brave you can use ar + tar xvfj
<suppaman> the other box hasn't the lib installed :-p
<suppaman> noteventime: it's ok I've got the lib
<noteventime> ok
<suppaman> noteventime: you can search the repository for a package with   apt-cache policy packagename
<noteventime> I know, but how do i see what repo it is from?
<wawa> I need some help.  How do I free up tmpfs? I cant start xserver
<Red_Herring> delete something
<stout2__> good night, if nght, for me its night.... good day people
<wawa> Red_Herring: in what?
<pysiak> wow, breezy: -updates, -backports -proposed, didn't know about them
<_cedric> hi i have a fresh installation of kubuntu.. i was woundeing if there was any userguide regarding kubuntu not kde, actualy i need it to install nvidia
<Random_Transit> hey, how come i can't get sound in flash movies?
<_cedric> else any web url regarding the installation of nvidia under kubuntu would be great
<pysiak> hmm, i added proposed, backports and updates but no new packages, hmm.
<_cedric> hmhm
<_cedric> bonjours jaimerais savoir si il y a un site ou un userguide pour maider a installer nvidia sous kubuntu.. jai une installation fraiche
<_cedric> oop
<_cedric> ssorry
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<jayr168> how do I make my task bar transparent?
<jayr168> not the PANEL, I mean the task bar in KDE 3.4?
<suppaman> bye
<ryanakca> kinda off topic, is there a good free dns service provider that accepts domain/subdomains like this: ryanakca.ca.eu.org  ?
<ryanakca> most of them only accept the domain (eu.org), not the domain with subdomain (ryanakca.ca.eu.org)
<pysiak> i am using freedns.sgh.waw.pl for my eu.org domains
<pysiak> (has english interface)
<pysiak> http://freedns.sgh.waw.pl
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: dyndns.org?
<pysiak> their ns are fns1.sgh.waw.pl and fns2.sgh.waw.pl
<ryanakca> pysiak: thanks
<pysiak> np :-)
<stoned> hi, I have previes enabled for largest file size and ALL protocols and I still can't see any previews in konqueror
<stoned> there are no thumbnails
<ryanakca> pysiak: it primary or secondary zone?
<pysiak> you can have both, depending on your preferences
<ryanakca> kk
<pysiak> if you have no NS at all you can make a primary zone there (on fns1.sgh.waw.pl) the secondary zone is created automatically on fns2.sgh.waw.pl
<pysiak> so when registering eu.org you should first create a primary zone there, wait until they get reloaded (every 30mins i think, they send email)
<pysiak> then check if fns1 and fns2 answer correctly (they should)
<pysiak> and then ask eu.org to register your domain with these NSs (providing both names and IPs, which is good for the sake of DNS glue)
<pysiak> and then wait till the eu.org registrar does his work :-) (may take some time though)
<_cedric> hi i have a fresh installation of kubuntu.. i was woundering if there was any userguide regarding kubuntu not kde, actualy i need it to install nvidia
<pysiak> personally, I have a few master and a few slave zones there.
<pysiak> _cedric : hmm, you can google it easily, i am just browsing this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<ryanakca> pysiak: is a month and a half normal wait?
<pysiak> ryanakca : at eu.org? no, the longest i've waited is 2 weekd, please remind yourself, the dns admin will hopefully act and do it soon.
<pysiak> i think in email from the eu.org dns admin there is a note about reminding yourself if you don't get service (after all we're only human)
<ryanakca> reminding ourselfs? or reminding them?
<noteventime> !intel
<ubotu> noteventime: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pysiak> yeah, them :-)
<pysiak> remind them about yourself :-)
<sbms> hello, does anyone know how til activate/deactivate prelink in kubuntu
<sbms> ?  ? ?
<holotone> How do I get a program (nm-applet) to run every time @ startup in kubuntu? I know how to do it in Gnome, just not KDE
<sbms> maybe KCron
<holotone> I have to make it a cron job? There isn't just a place I can put apps that need to run @ startup?
<spiritz> holotone: create a script in ~/.kde/Autostart to start the program
<ryanakca> pysiak: kk, I'll just send them an e-mail? or resubmit the whole thing?
<pysiak> i sent an email i think
<gamma> i just updated dapper.. why did the bootsplash become ugly blue?
<gamma> i liked the old one @_@
<danimo> the old one was blue, too
<gamma> light blue, this one is like perfect blue which looks ugly
<danimo> gamma: don't tell me. the master himself wants crystal style colors
<gamma> that's far from crystal in my opinion :P haha
<Rayman_> dapper splash gave me more efficient and professional feeling to be honst
<Rayman_> *honest
<Rayman_> and I keep asking myself how's that possible. :)
<_cedric> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop  ... what should i put in kubuntu for gedit
<_cedric> ?
<ompaul> kate
<_cedric> ok thank you
<Rayman_> _cedric: kdesu kate
<_cedric> kdesu instead of sudo?
<Rayman_> yup
<ompaul> Rayman_, until it breaks there is that feeling of happyness then there is that feeling of, ahh I shouldawaited
<Rayman_> ompaul: kate simply won't run through sudo
<ompaul> _cedric, actually kdesu and gksudo should be used for graphical programs you could so sudo nano
<holotone> spiritz: I'm not sure how to do that...
<holotone> Isn't there just a place I can put "Run At Startup" lines?
<Rayman_> ./home/user/.kde/Autostart/
<holotone> Rayman: I tried "gedit ./home/user/.kde/Autostart/"
<holotone> and got invalid file
<Rayman_> it's a dir
<rysiek|pl> a wee bit offtop: guys, anybody knows how/where to set Gtk2 tooltips' text colour to be different than default?
<holotone> ok, then I can put any text file any there and anything in it will run?
<ryanakca> I know that this is completly and absolutly offtopic, but when modifying a domain name at eu.org what does this mean: "Error: reply address "me@myemail.com" is not one of the contact addresses."
<Rayman_> holotone: to be honest I have no idea. might work that way.
<bobbyd> hi
<Rayman_> never needed it, juts came across it today.
<holotone> isn't there a place in the control panel that I can just type "nm-applet" into so it will run @ startup, like in Gnome?
<bobbyd> is there a list of dapper sources for kubuntu anywhere?
<Rayman_> bobbyd: apt sources?
<spiritz> holotone: create a file into this directory; for instance gedit ~/.kde/Autostart/myapps; then in this file type the following header : #!/bin/bash, then under type the program you want to start, each line ending with a "&" so they're launched in background
<holotone> spiritz: so the startup line would be "nm-applet&" ?
<holotone> or "nm-applet &" ?
<ryanakca> holotone: I'll save you a pile of trouble. go "sudo apt-get install kcontrol-autostart"
<SlimG> does xgl only support nvidia and ati cards?
<spiritz> holotone: it's the same
<ryanakca> holotone: then just run kcontrol :)
<spiritz> SlimG: both
<holotone> Killer, exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
<bobbyd> Rayman_, yes...
<Rayman_> bobbyd: http://rafb.net/paste/results/q0pVOQ97.html
<Rayman_> that's what I use.
<holotone> E: Couldn't find package kcontrol-autostart
<holotone> ryanakca: E: Couldn't find package kcontrol-autostart
<bobbyd> Rayman_, thanks
#kubuntu 2006-03-28
<SlimG> spiritz: will xgl support other cards in the future?
<ryanakca> holotone: are you on dapper or breezy?
<holotone> breezy
<bobbyd> Rayman_, but there are no kde packages there, do you just use the breezy ones?
<ryanakca> drats... Its in the dapper repos
<spiritz> SlimG: others such as?
<Rayman_> bobbyd: I only use stuff that's in those. Maybe you should join #ubuntu+1 and ask them?
<ryanakca> holotone: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=35038
<Rayman_> I think it's ok to use some breezy stuff.
<SlimG> spiritz: Intel
<ryanakca> holotone: you can download it from there... it should work on breezy
<bobbyd> Rayman_, ok thanks
<holotone> ryanakca: awesome, thanks!
<ryanakca> download it, then go "sudo dpkg -i <packagename>.deb" :)
<spiritz> SlimG: U can already use it with intel I think; u should check ubuntu forums
<ryanakca> hope it works, I'm off to supper!
<SlimG> spiritz: tnx alot :)
<bobbyd> is anyone here on dapper and using kde?
<spiritz> bobbyd: I do
<bobbyd> when I try to jsut change my sources to dapper it tried to remove kde when I upgrade :)
<bobbyd> spiritz, what do you use for your kde sources? just the breezy ones?
<Rayman_> bobbyd: do update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<Rayman_> in that order.
<bobbyd> Rayman_, I don't see how you can get KDE without any kde sources...
<spiritz> bobbyd: actually since kde 3.5.2 just got out, I'm using the kubuntu dapper repos; but you might have dep problems because you're upgrading, it might be a mess; I would advise a clean install.
<bobbyd> ok
<Rayman_> bobbyd: I've seen some talk on #ubuntu+1 that doing all those steps prevents removal of KDE
<Rayman_> haven't tried it tho.
<bobbyd> ok
<spiritz> Rayman_: which steps are u talking about?
<Rayman_> spiritz: doing upgrade before dist-upgrade
<spiritz> Rayman_: Ok, good to know
<anarko> hi!
<Rayman_> spiritz: kubuntu dapper repos?
<Rayman_> have I missed something? :)
<spiritz> I guess so
<spiritz> deb http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 dapper main
<Rayman_> ah. ty.
<SlimG> can't get my kubuntu RSS to work in akregator, anyone else have this problem or just me? (http://www.kubuntu.org/kubuntu.rss)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hold on, let me add it to akregator
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'Tis not found here either.
<SlimG> CheeseBurgerMan: *doh*
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although interestingly enough, Kubuntu is added by default with a different URL
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu.rss
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wait, no it's not
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
* CheeseBurgerMan slaps self on head
<SlimG> CheeseBurgerMan: tried both, the RSS exists, either the RSS contains some error, or the akregator got a bug
<CheeseBurgerMan> Alright.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Firefox doesn't show that the feed exists either.
<SlimG> CheeseBurgerMan: okej, pretty good chance that the RSS is faulty
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although when subscribing in Opera, I did get it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Aha
<CheeseBurgerMan> XML parsing failed: syntax error (Line: 40, Character: 102)
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's where it is. :P
<SlimG> CheeseBurgerMan: can't see anything wrong with line 40 char 102, its a "4"
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now I don't have the ability to edit it, so if anyone here knows where the Kubuntu site maintainers are on IRC, it'd probably be easier.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Opera highlights an "&"
<SlimG> CheeseBurgerMan: i'll try run it thru an RSS validator
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<Random_Transit> hey...how do i get iptables to open a port on my system?
<bobbyd> #lua
<miguel> holaaaaaaaaaa
<miguel> hay alguien de Espaa???
<miguel> hi,any people of spain
<crimsun> try #kubuntu-es
<miguel> thank you
<conn> quick question, how do you people create diffs? I tried "diff dir1 dir2 >patch.diff", and when I try to apply the patch "patch -p0 <patch.diff" it doesn't work. Is there some switches I should specify to create a diff that will actually work for patching purposes?
<crimsun> yes, if you're diffing 2 dirs, you need to use -uNr
<crimsun> moreover, the -p parameter you use for patch is important (else see -d)
<_phil> how do i burn the iso for kubuntu
<Red_Herring> !iso
<ubotu> methinks iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<_wicked> what should i use instead of sudo kate
<crimsun> aren't you supposed to use kdesu kate?
<_wicked> desu :D
<_wicked> thx
<me2win> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<me2win> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Intelnux> anyone home?
<Intelnux> what TV card software do you use? something like mythtv?
<bobbyd> Intelnux, xawtv is a simple app to watch tv, myth is more havyweight, for recording etc.
<Intelnux> I want it for recording
<Intelnux> I was unhappy wiht the quality on windows plaaatform
<Intelnux> aand was told nux has the best video
<Intelnux> so I've got all these PCI500 cards
<arrinmurr> kaffeine is great for dvb
<Intelnux> and suse Xandros Kubuntu and Debian to test
<Intelnux> it would be great if I can save the video as avi on one pass
<Intelnux> and have high quality
<arrinmurr> err.. you want to record dvb-stream straight to avi?
<Intelnux> yes if possible
<Intelnux> I only know that I take to long to make a release of a TV ep at p[resent
<Intelnux> It takes me over an hour just to compress
<arrinmurr> make a release?
<Intelnux> 45 minutes of edited show to 350meg
<Intelnux> is  kaffeine good for anoluge tv also?
<arrinmurr> i don't think it supports that
<Intelnux> where I live we don't have but maybe 7 channels of digital
<Intelnux> and the scif channel is not one of them
<blindmoses> anyone know if you can boot kubuntu from a creative mp3 (hard disc) player?
<blindmoses> anyone know if you can boot kubuntu from a creative mp3 (hard disc) player?
<Mirdass> hi, whats the default root password for dapper as i was never asked when i installed!
<me2win> !fglrx
<ubotu> I guess fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrinmurr> Mirdass: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Mirdass> thx
<tjansson60> I added both universe and multivers and still dapper won't download w32codecs
<tjansson60> I tells me "E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate"
<jtshaw> I did a quick search on the repo and didn't find it...
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<tjansson60> I just thought that they were in some repos? Do you have a link for libdvdcss2 aswell?
<bimberi> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<bimberi> :)
<tjansson60> they will work for dapper?
<bimberi> tjansson60: not sure sorry, i haven't tried, if noone here responds you could try in #ubuntu+1
<tjansson60> kewl - will do
<JohnP789> Anybody know why k3b won't exit?
<JohnP789> It's not hung, but it won't exit or close.
<JohnP789> It launched when I clicked an ISO file in Konqueror.
<greg> heelo
<greg> or hello
<Arcanimus> hi greg
<Arcanimus> how are you?
<pestilence> does anybody know how to get the xinerama features of kde going in kubuntu?
<greg> Hi. I'm writing parititions in kubuntu install.
<me2win> nice
<greg> Q: primary vs. logical.  If I want partitions of /, /home and swap, which should be logical, which primary?
<me2win> do you have any other partitions other than those 3 on the disk?
<greg> not ON THE DISK, per se.
<me2win> greg, you can have up to 4 primary partitions, so if you are only going to end up with 3 different partitions in all, then you can make them all primary
<greg> k.
<crowbar> Is there a kde program fro accessing a creative zen micro?
<greg> Ubuntu likes reiserfs-- other distroes recommend it.
<greg> question that is.
<greg> restating:  Is reiserfs a good file system for ubuntu-- other distros recommended it for theirs.
<me2win> ext3 ftw
<greg> sorry ftw?
<me2win> for the win
<greg> sorry :)  for the Windows (TM)?
<me2win> heh no, its an expression, like if you think football is the best sport, you would say   football ftw
<greg> k thx :)
<me2win> in this case i said ext3 ftw, as if to say ext3 is the best
<me2win> as far as personal opinion goes at least
<me2win> heh
<greg> crowbar-- have you simply tried accessing it with something like konqueror?
<greg> cool
<greg> <engage>
<crowbar> greg: simply is misleading.  anything i have to do to make it come up in konq?  Doesn't happen automatically when i plug it in.
<greg> k sorry n00bhead myself is
<Dr_House> i'm in breezy kubuntu ... when i open "storage media" i'm supposed to see the linux hdd, right?
<me2win> crowbar, does mounting it work?
<crowbar> oh, ok :)  I'll keep digging around then.
<crowbar> me2win: it isn't a mass storage device i don't think.
<greg> okay, here's dumb advice from SUSE:
<me2win> Dr_House, when you open up storage media it shows you all of your mounted file systems
<greg> There was a desktop option in KDE (right click on desktop), find menu for automatically displaying moutned devices.
<greg> THEN REBOOT
<Dr_House> me2win lol it's not showing anything ... either the hdd that linux is installed on or either of the two ntfs hdds i have
<greg> it wasn't working until I rebooted.  (Warning: n00bhead w/ SUSE experience)
<me2win> Dr_House, lol, does it show anything at all?
<Dr_House> me2win lol no
<me2win> hah, have you messed with your fstab recently?
<Dr_House> nope .. dont know what an fstab is
<Dr_House> well .. maybe ..
<Dr_House> inadvertantly, possibly
<me2win> fstab is what linux looks for when it is going to mount something at start up or using the mount command
<me2win> Dr_House, when you click it, what shows up in the URL bar?
<Dr_House> hm .. last night, even though i didn't see the NTFS hdds in "storage media" (although the linux hdd was there), i did "sudo fdisk" and took note of the things like "sdb1, hdc1, etc" .. and tried a "sudo mount ..." command, but it didnt work
<Dr_House> it shows media:/
<me2win> hmm
<Dr_House> sudo fdisk -l shows all three drives
<me2win> wierd
<me2win> do you have custom spots for them all?
<Dr_House> what do you mean?
<me2win> are they mounted on /media/customnamethatyoumadeup  or like /media/hda1
<Dr_House> they are on /dev/sda1
<Dr_House> etc
<me2win> sata aye?
<Dr_House> two are SATA, one is IDE
<me2win> im not gonna lie to you thats kinda wierd
<Dr_House> lol
<SlimG> someone here that know how the AWK command should look like when searching for STRING1 and replacing it with STRING2 in FILE ?
<greg> Hello. At "end" of boot. nothing is happening.  How long is TOO long???
<greg> Sorry end of install
<mendred> Dr_House: do u have the dbus-hal service running?
<mendred> damn hes gone..
<me2win> mendred, ill ask him he is talking to me on gaim
<me2win> what does he need to do if it isnt?
<mendred> sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<mendred> ask him to try that
<mendred> hmmm hes using breezy right?
<me2win> yeah
<mendred> then i wonder if there is a hald as well...
<mendred> wait
<mendred> also after that
<mendred> sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart
<mendred> in that order
<me2win> aaaaaight
<me2win> !fglrx
<ubotu> somebody said fglrx was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<me2win> mendred, what does restarting those 2 do?
<mendred> hal is ur device manager
<mendred> so if it isn't started no disks show up
<mendred> btw
<mendred> if this doesn't work..
<mendred> ask him to
<mendred> open /etc/default/hal
<mendred> and paste the contents in the bin
<me2win> when he did those 2 commands you put up earlier, the second one wasn't found. then he tried loading the folder again and it said "loading storage media folder .. error: the ked mediamanager is not running"
<mendred> ok...
<mendred> ask him to open a terminal
<mendred> and run kded
<mendred> or wait
<mendred> DAEMON_OPTS=--retain-privileges
<mendred> uncomment this line
<mendred> in /etc/default/hal
<mendred> or add it if it is not there
<me2win> alright
<mendred> do that and logout an login into kde
<mendred> ignore the kded command
<mendred> i am sorry do the dbus restart as well before restarting kde...
<mendred> my mistake..
<me2win> aight
<miakehl> Does Dapper have a release date yet?
<me2win> yes
<mendred> me2win: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79204.html
<mendred> i think this link deals with what he is facing
<miakehl> When exactly?
<me2win> June 1st, 2006
<miakehl> Nice
<me2win> mendred, changing DAEMON_OPTS it seems did the trick
<mendred> cool
<mendred> its not safe
<mendred> but till he upgrades to dapper it will have to do i guess
<mendred> it runs hal with root privileges
<mendred> but for fixed devices no other go i guess
<me2win> mendred, will doing sudo adduser hal disk work?
<mendred> i dont understand
<mendred> whats that for?
<mendred> i think
<mendred> oh got it
<me2win> heh
<Arcanimus> night
<mendred> i guess it should...
<mendred> yes it does :)
<me2win> yep heh
<me2win> he said it works
<me2win> just as you did
<me2win> lol
<mendred> heh
<mendred> sorry long day
<me2win> heh no prob
<mendred> my brain isn't working all that fast :)
<me2win> heh
<_networker> Is there a non-interactive uploader that works like wget? (but backwards)
<_networker> oh wait
<_networker> ftp
<_networker> nm
<me2win> !fglrx
<ubotu> hmm... fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_networker> yeah that doesn't reem sit
<_networker> er, seem right
<_networker> you guys rock, and i'm not being facetious
<jehnx> I'm using amaroK, but it seems like I don't have very many decoders installed.  Is there a way to install a whole lot of sound decoders at once?
<robotgeek> jehnx: breezy/dapper?
<robotgeek> jehnx, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jehnx> 5.10
<robotgeek> jehnx: okay, the link should be useful then :)
<jehnx> robotgeek: Is it because kubuntu recognizes the copyrights, etc.?
<jehnx> and the licenses for redistributions?
<robotgeek> !free
<ubotu> I heard free is Free as in free software = free as in freedom. For more info visit:http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<robotgeek> sorry
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell jehnx about freeformats
<robotgeek> jehnx: those are mostly preinstalled in kubuntu, the rest need work
<jehnx> Thanks mate.  :)
<unperson> My system is capable of running at 1600 x 1200 screen resolution, but I prefer 1280 x 1024.  How do I set it so that kdm comes up at 1280 x 1024 and the default setting for KDE and GNOME for all users is 1280 x 1024 (until they change it themselves)?
<me2win> unperson, switch the resolution under display options
<unperson> me2win: That seems to only change it for the current user.
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is, like, totally, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nalioth> unperson: ^^^^^
<unperson> nalioth: You mean by disabling 1600 x 1200 all together.
<robotgeek> unperson: but you said "you prefer" :)
<robotgeek> so, i don't quite follow what your intentions are
<nalioth> unperson: it is your box. you may do as you wish. i have only one resolution available on my box, cuz i'm the only that uses it
<unperson> ...because I thought that's all that you can do in the configuration you're talking about.
<nalioth> unperson: no, you may have as many rez' as you like when you run that command
<unperson> robotgeek: I prefer, yes.  I use the box the most, so I'd like that to be the default and what kdm runs in.  I'd like to maintain the ability for other users to change it.
<unperson> nalioth: Right, you can have as many resolutions as you like, but doesn't it make the largest one the default?
<nalioth> unperson: i have no clue
<nalioth> from all the complaints i see in here, it makes the one you don't like the default  :)
<robotgeek> lol
<unperson> Well, so, I read xorg.conf, and then I tried going into the Display subsection of the Screen section of xorg.conf and rearanging the modes so that "1280 x 1024" comes first, but "1600 x 1200" still appears later in the list.
<unperson> I thought that would work, and it sort of does.
<unperson> The screen display is 1280 x 1024 then, but both kdm and other users desktops are still a 1600 x 1200 virtual desktop!
<unperson> I didn't expect that.
<thoreauputic> wow, #kubuntu is really rocking - complete silence for over an hour... :/
<robotgeek> BANG thoreauputic
* thoreauputic jumps
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> you missed!
<thoreauputic> howare you robotgeek ? How goes easyUbuntu?
<_mindspin> good morning everybody
<thoreauputic> Thu Mar 23 18:14:18 EST 2006
<thoreauputic> heh
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: currently reading the pygtk tutorial and then pyqt tutorial
<thoreauputic> good evening...
<_mindspin> 8:14 CET here
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: ah, work in progress... hope it gets lots of publicity .
* thoreauputic is tired of seeing automatix at every turn
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: so much work and so little time
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: as always, yeah
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: yes, that's not uncommon
<Hobbsee> and at other times, it's nuts
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: yes, I have been in here when it's busy - congrats BTW
<thoreauputic> :)
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: oh?  on?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: a bit late I know
<Hobbsee> oh, membership?
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: yes
<nalioth> congrats?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: and ops etc
<nalioth> Hobbsee: did you do something else?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: you were opped right?
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: ops. where have you been :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: not that i know of, appart from making this darned network work
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: on #kubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic, and #ubuntu+1, yes.  #ubuntu was something i recently asked for and got
<nalioth> Hobbsee: well, congrats!
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: I have been drawing and painting ;P
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: ah - good on you!
<Hobbsee> nalioth: thankyou.  this network doesnt work like it's supposed to - you're supposed to be able to connect to open networks without a problem i thougth lol!
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: you can have #ubuntu, it gets too tense for me
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: another Aussie, right?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: indeed, sydney
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: Wollongong here :)
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: I'm the provincial uncultured guy from the sticks ;-)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: well often seveas beats me, but oh well
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: seveas beats everyone :)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: it's all that opscript i tell ya :)
<nalioth> robotgeek: seveas doesn't use our opscript, he's written his own
<robotgeek> nalioth: hmm, for xchat?
<Hobbsee> ugh.  dont know what happened there
* Hobbsee is jealous, wanting one for konv
<nalioth> robotgeek: yes, xchat
* Hobbsee kicks the connection
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: wb ;)
<Hobbsee> having trouble here, it seems
* thoreauputic hands Hobbsee a large leagal document to throw at her ISP
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's not my ISP
<heinkel_111> good morning :)
<heinkel_111> i have a fresh newbie problem for y'all: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4199.0
<heinkel_111> please reply in forums...i am leaving for work
<Hobbsee> grrr...
<heinkel_111|work> grr what?
<Hobbsee> heinkel_111|work: just my connection going up and down - it keeps losing the essid, and IP address...
<heinkel_111|work> yea...that is grrr
<heinkel_111|work> *gone*
* frank23 likes YaKuake very much (terminal that slides from the top of screen like in Quake)!
<jasonX> hi, where I can find documentation about (re)building Kubuntu dapper drake installer?
<jasonX> I did a search in google, but couldn't find anything
<frank23> jasonX: #ubuntu+1  is the dapper channel. maybe ask there?
<jasonX> ok, thank you
<MadSekkai> How do I change what program a file opens when clicked? Like .pl wants to load CrossOver... I want to change that.
<frank23> MadSekkai: right click, properties, icon besides type
<MadSekkai> *duh*
<simian> morning all
<PokerFacePenguin> has anyone here met with success installing vmware tools on breezy?
<simian> i don't understand xgl, does it mean tht i won't have to install nvidia drivers?
<simian> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
* aeon17x is listening to: kiko machine - takeshi
* aeon17x is listening to: Wolfgang - Molds
<Creperum> Flight 5 out - what is it?
<brunft> hi @ all
<brunft> need some help according mp3's
<Tm_T> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tm_T> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Tm_T> Creperum: Flight 5 is fifhte devel release of Dapper
<Creperum> ok
<brunft> i had no problem to get mp3's working in kde
<brunft> but the id3 tags are not read from my samba share
<brunft> its a permanently mounted samba share (on another ubuntu system btw)
<brunft> the id3 tags are read fine from local mp3's
<brunft> are there any mount options i have to take into account to get this workin?
* kokurya^afk is back.
<brunft> anyone reading me? =)
<Tm_T> brunft: sounds weird problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !multiverse
<brunft> did i state my problem clearly?
<brunft> It's a fact that the files on the mounted samba share are handled different from files locally
<brunft> Konqueror shows me no meta info
<brunft> Do i may have to use NFS for this purpose?
<_mindspin> did you try it ?
<_mindspin> or fish maybe?
<_mindspin> just to check wther its smb related
<brunft> But Windows XP reads the tags from the same share
<brunft> fish?
<_mindspin> you can log on over konqueror using fish
<_mindspin> not log on
<_mindspin> access files
<_mindspin> do fish//username@remote_machine/path/to/file
<_mindspin> in konqueror
<brunft> yea just tried it, there's also no meta info :(
<_mindspin> so it does not look like it's smb related
<brunft> yup
<_mindspin> did you check filepermissions?
<_mindspin> how/on which OS were the files created?
<brunft> should be fine since i can play the file
<brunft> mostly Windows, but the server is running Ubuntu
<_mindspin> try this, create a mp3 file under ubuntu and have alook if the id3 tags are shown for this file
<_mindspin> just to find out wether it's related to the OS under which the id3 tags are created
<brunft> ill try that, thanks, have to work into, since i've never done this before
<brunft> _mindspin: i found out, that the meta info is not available if the samba share is read only
<brunft> it is on all writeable shares
<_mindspin> fine
<_mindspin> very fine
<brunft> yo :)
<_mindspin> I'll keep it in mind if anyone comes up with the same question
<brunft> but i don't want it to be writable ... will try some more things
<brunft> thanks for your help anyway
<_mindspin> yw
<CT|Hyourinmaru> any know how i can make an mp3 cd using gnomebaker or k3d?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> any1?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> o.o
<CT|Hyourinmaru> anyone at all...
<CT|Hyourinmaru> dont be shy
<tijn> just make an data cd, and drag the mp3's
<CT|Hyourinmaru> but will that run on a cd player
<Rayman> I thought k3b had audio-cd support
<Rayman> if not, use serpentine
<CT|Hyourinmaru> Rayman, it does...but that turns mp3's into wav files. I just want a mp3 cd
<Rayman> CT|Hyourinmaru: then it's a dataCD
<CT|Hyourinmaru> Rayman, if its a DataCD, will it play on a mp3 cd player?
<Rayman> if the player supports mp3s, then yes
<CT|Hyourinmaru> alright...ill give it a shot
<CT|Hyourinmaru> Rayman, that is a negative
<CT|Hyourinmaru> Rayman, checked both my mp3 cd player...and my dvd player
<_martin> Hi. I'm trying to get a serial mouse working in kubuntu breezy - changed xorg.conf device to /dev/ttys0, now X / kdm are not starting, I just get a console. What can I try?
<_martin> should I ask on #kde or somewhere else instead?
<Ilokaaaasu> well if u just want your kde back to working u can use the backup u made from xorg.conf OR reconfigure it
<Ilokaaaasu> if u want your mouse to work, then someone else can maby help :)
<Henk> How do i get my alt-tab to work across desktops ? currently switching is only possible among applications on the current desktop
<uniq> henk: system settings -> Desktop -> Window behaviour -> Focus tab -> Under Navigation check the 'Traverse windows on all desktops'.
<Henk> uniq, thnx
<Fukurou> Salut tout le monde
<Fukurou> (encore un dbutant qui vient vous casser les... :D)
<Fukurou> J'viens d'installer Kubuntu et je suis paum : comment on a accs  ses autres DD/partititions ?
<Fukurou> (j'ai jamais t que sous XP donc a dstabilise)
<Fukurou> j'ai bien vu une sorte de navigateur, mais il reconnait que la partition o est installe Kubuntu
<uniq> fukurou: englsh?
<uniq> english?
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Fukurou> yes...Well no but i can speak it
<Fukurou> K i'll try this thx
<bimberi> Fukurou: yw :)
<Fukurou> So i save this file in "/" ?
<Fukurou> (sorry for the stupid questions lol...)
<Fukurou> (anyone should start from nothing i suppose)
<Fukurou> It's ok i did it, thanx
<_administrator> hello all
<bimberi> Fukurou: just looked back here now - glad you sorted it out
<_administrator> i am novice in kubuntu community
<_administrator> can u help me with configure it ?
<Fukurou> I just dl XMMS, and when i want to install it, it asks me "open with...?"...rpm are like the exe files on XP, nope ?
<Skrot> no
<Skrot> RPM is a package system for redhat and other systems
<Skrot> kubuntu uses .deb's
<Fukurou> huh...ok
<Skrot> And if you want xmms, you probably just need "sudo apt-get install xmms" from konsole :)
<Fukurou> and it gets the appz automatically ? nice..let's try
<Skrot> Fukurou: But kubuntu comes with a more sophisticated, iTunes-like media player called amaroK
<Fukurou> amarok read mp3's ?
<Skrot> Indeed :)
<ccc_> _administrator: you better ask specific questions instead.
<_administrator> ok
<Fukurou> great, no sound...weird cause i had system sounds already...i'll try XMMS maybe
<_administrator> i try to install licq, and recieve this message
<_administrator> root@administrator:/home/administrator/Desktop# apt-get install licq-1.3.0-1.fc2.i386.rpm
<_administrator> Reading package lists... Done
<_administrator> Building dependency tree... Done
<_administrator> E: Couldn't find package licq-1.3.0-1.fc2.i386.rpm
<tijn> ermh
<_administrator> what is this ?
<Skrot> _administrator: apt-get install a RPM package??
<_administrator> yes
<bimberi> _administrator: kubuntu uses .deb format, rpm is redhat/fedora
<Skrot> _administrator: Try apt-get install licq insted ;)
<_administrator> no results
<_administrator> where i can download .deb format of ports  or packages?
<ccc_> _administrator: you probably need to enable the universe repository
<ccc_> _administrator: from apt preferably :)
<tijn> no way dude
<tijn> ow wait
<tijn> wrong line ;)
<_administrator> sorry, where it is in system?
<ccc_> _administrator: via the command line (apt-get) or via adept (in your system menu)
<ccc_> _administrator: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ccc_> and enable universe
<kujeger_work> how the do I tell kdevelop to compile my project with libsdl-image? I've looked all over and I can't seem to find anywhere to add libs :/
<_cnf> hi
<_cnf> hello
<_administrator> i cant find licq in adept :(
<ccc_> _administrator: did you follow the guide i pasted to enable universe?
<kujeger_work> as ccc_ said, you have to add the universe repositories
<booms> whats this program and who am i chatting with????
<ccc_> booms: this is the kubuntu help channel on irc. :)
<ccc_> oops i am slow
<_administrator> i havent synaptic package manager in my kubuntu!
<ccc_> _administrator: read at the end, the kubuntu chapter
<_administrator> i read and do it all
<_administrator> what else ?
<chouette> Is it possible to make Xmms the only player ?...well i mean the one who will automatically read an audio file when i click on it ?
<Fukurou> (yeah cause finally amarok isnt very nice lol...it won't read mp3 files :/)
<apokryphos> Fukurou: xmms really sucks
<Fukurou> i dont think so...looks like winamp
<apokryphos> Fukurou: for getting amarok to work with mp3s simply (i) install amarok-xine
<Fukurou> so it's a good point, since i used winamp on XP
<Fukurou> ah
<_casey> Fukurou: try out amarok or ryhtmbox
<apokryphos> Fukurou: that's what people always say
<Fukurou> i'll try this anyway, thx
<apokryphos> and personally I think it's the worst dang reason to still use a player :)
<ccc_> _administrator: when you have enabled universe, click apply, close the repository manager and click fetch updates. then search for what you want.
<apokryphos> winamp sucks compared to amaroK
<apokryphos> (or JuK)
<Fukurou> why's that ?
<_casey> for sure
<Fukurou> Honestly, winamp has all a player can have
<_casey> because amarok > itunes
<ccc_> amarok is the best music player ever, for any os :)
<_administrator> i do all that u say
<apokryphos> Fukurou: it really doesn't; amaroK is far better put together, has infinitely more features by default etc etc
<_administrator> but i cant find licq yet
<_casey> but only pitfall is its poor memory management
<_casey> _administrator: why not try gaim?
<ccc_> or kopete rather
<_casey> or gaim
<_casey> lol
<ccc_> :D
<Fukurou> simple question, is there a way to go directy on the desktop, when u have like 10 windows open ?
<_casey> kopete while good is still not a great as gaim for a msg client
<Fukurou> like the shortcut in XP
<_casey> Fukurou: you can put a button on your panel
<_casey> that will do that
<apokryphos> Fukurou: use the "show desktop" button
<Fukurou> well yes but wich one is it ?
<ccc_> _casey: i would say it is. a lot better than gaim even. but that's a matter of taste i guess.
<apokryphos> Fukurou: what version of kde are you running?
<Fukurou> good question lol...the basic one in kubuntu
<ccc_> _administrator: something must have gone wrong with the steps you did.
<Fukurou> i didnt change anything
<_casey> ccc_: ive used both but i dont see how
<apokryphos> kopete is the superior client, really. Gaim lacks a few vital features, like webcam management
<_casey> apokryphos: webcam lol
<ccc_> _casey: same here, and i will never use gaim again :)
<apokryphos> it also doesn't have that kde integration ;-)
<_casey> apokryphos: i wont be flashing anyone any time soon
<ccc_> agreed apokryphos
<apokryphos> it's the ugliness of gaim that really gets to me, though.
<_casey> apokryphos: i only use kde at work
<_casey> other than that im more on the gnome side of window managment
<apokryphos> how come?
<_casey> because it compiles faster and runs better on my machine at home running gentoo
<ccc_> Fukurou: you can right click on the panel > Add applet > Show desktop
<apokryphos> Fukurou: it won't be that pattern if he's on kde 3.4
<apokryphos> add something (forget what it says) -> special button -> show desktop
<apokryphos> * ccc_
<Fukurou> thanx, i found it :D
<ccc_> apokryphos: ah ok
<_casey> why is that button not enabled by default in kubuntu i wonder
<Fukurou> btw, what's with the 4 desktops ? i dont see the interest..
<Fukurou> but i suppose i can set only one, let's try..
<apokryphos> Fukurou: it's quite good for management of different areas. Some find them vital, some don't like using them
<_casey> fukurou it so u can edit images in one play a game in another make a website in another
<_casey> without all the cluter
<apokryphos> I suggest giving them a go -- works out nicely. On one I compile things, another for messenger + browsing, another with mail and IRC etc
<_casey> yeah they are very handy
<_casey> you have hot keys for them as well
<_casey> ctrl+f1-4
<apokryphos> (or ctrl+tab to cycle through)
<Fukurou> yeah, it's maybe more..."clear" than having a lot of windows on the same desktop
<apokryphos> precisely
<Fukurou> i'll give it a chance to see :)
<Fukurou> nice btw, all these settings we can do on the size of the bar, position, and style from the start
<Fukurou> I think i'll enjoy Kubuntu :)...brw what's the difference bbetween KDE and Gnome ?
<Fukurou> only a difference of style ?
<_casey> yeah
<_casey> they use a bit different technologies and have a different look and feel
<apokryphos> well, not really -- but for the basic beginning end-user it would be that
<_casey> all in all they manage windows
<apokryphos> window managers manage  windows; desktop environments are "a little more"
<_casey> apokryphos: ok so you get icons as well
<apokryphos> Fukurou: KDE uses C++ with Qt (the Q-toolkit) generally, and GNOME uses C with GTK+
<_casey> thats what i was saying about different technologies
<apokryphos> Fukurou: common criticisms of KDE are that it's more "bloated" and has too many options, criticisms of GNOME are its lack of options and applications
<_casey> QT and GTK
<Fukurou> Well, KDE feels great already, so i think i wont move for now ^^
<Fukurou> it's not too complicated, clear...
<Fukurou> and yeah it seems to have all useful options i can need
<apokryphos> Fukurou: pros of each: KDE has tighter integration, GNOME is a little more simplistic
<_casey> but faster
<apokryphos> Fukurou: personally, I love (and cannot live without) the customizability and extensability of KDE
<Fukurou> btw what was the command to install automatically an appz ? apt-get "name" ?
<apokryphos> personally I wouldn't trust any comments on speed acceleration between the two
<apokryphos> both parties claim theirs to be faster
<_casey> apokryphos: the load time for gnome is considerably faster on my machine than with kde
<apokryphos> Fukurou: yes, but you might prefer getting to grips with Adept (the Kubuntu Package Manager) first
<apokryphos> _casey: and?
<_casey> and im running a 4400+ dual core 2 gigs of ram and asus a8n sli premium
<apokryphos> ...and?
<_casey> im just saying
<Fukurou> yeah cause i tried apt-get kopete and...nothing lol
<_casey> that gnome does load faster
<apokryphos> Fukurou: it's apt-get install
<apokryphos> _casey: startup load is hardly important to me in any way
<apokryphos> ...considering I log out once every 6 days or so.
<_casey> session load is much faster
<Fukurou> ah yeah,n only thing that disapointed me till now : the boot is really slow...
<apokryphos> I'm sorry I disagree
<Fukurou> On XP, it's like 20 sec, and here, 40 +
<Fukurou> :/
<apokryphos> Fukurou: yup, GNU/Linux itself suffers from that.
<Fukurou> So all Linux OS are like this when it comes to the boot ?
<_casey> Fukurou: gentoo though infintily harder to install than ubuntu has probably the fastest load
<apokryphos> Fukurou: yes, but not all the same boot time exactly.
<Fukurou> Yeah i can imagine but i meant, slower than XP
<Fukurou> (on the boot)
<apokryphos> yes
<Fukurou> too bad...but if this is the price of freedom, it suits me
<Fukurou> hehe
<mornfall> boot times... who boots machines?
<apokryphos> I find GNU/Linux in general much faster than XP in general, once it's up
<apokryphos> better memory management
<mornfall> workstations run 24/7, notebook hibernates
<Fukurou> lol yes morn, i dont very often, but it's still something
<_casey> on a light enough gentoo install and not loading anything in run lvl 3 it might compete with XP
<mornfall> :-)
<ccc_> on the other hand, there' no need to reboot a linux box :)
<_casey> on boot up
<mornfall> _casey: it doesn't matter what distro -- you can cut down anything
<apokryphos> Fukurou: you should never need to reboot Linux unless you're installing a new kernel.
<_casey> mornall yes but thats not by the default installation with ubuntu
<apokryphos> that's really the only time you *need* to
<Fukurou> about Konqueror - i imagine it's a matter of taste but still-, is it better for you than my beloved Firefox ?
<mornfall> hmm, last reboot 12 days back, i guess i moved the machine to a different outlet :)
<Fukurou> Looks as faster for now
<_casey> Fukurou: by no means
<mornfall> _casey: how is it default in gentoo? :-)
<_casey> mornfall: gentoo install disk is 68 mgs
<apokryphos> Fukurou: I prefer Konqueror -- more pacey; KHTML is better :P
<mornfall> _casey: *my* default debian-anything is debootstrap
<mornfall> _casey: ubuntu included
<mornfall> _casey: so your point is moot here
<cycus_zwisus> will there be debs with kde 3.5.2 for breezy?
<mornfall> the base system is roughly same size and same services
<cycus_zwisus> or just for dapper?
<apokryphos> cycus_zwisus: probably for breezy too
<_casey> mornfall: w/e im not going to argue you with about this but gentoo on boot and pretty much any package is faster and i will leave it at that from my end
<mornfall> paid in hours of compile time, yes :)
<_casey> mornfall: and?
<mornfall> to each his own
<cycus_zwisus> there are already packages for dapper, breezy folder is empty (that is contains only source packages)
<mornfall> _casey: and the tradeoff is absolutely unnacceptable for me
<_casey> mornfall: the compile time is somthing i dont mind it only took me 5 hours to compile kde which is about 7 less than my other systems
<mornfall> _casey: like 15 minutes for download and install here :)
<_casey> so compiling any thing smaller than that barely consumes any time for me
<_casey> and its a slower package with support for more stuff than you need or without support for stuff that you want
<mornfall> like?
<_casey> i perfer compiling for customization thats all
<apokryphos> gentoo's compiling is near-enough unbearable for me
<mornfall> if i ever compile something, it's to have -O0 -g build of it
<apokryphos> I need speed :)
<apokryphos> don't have time to sit around twiddling my thumbs waiting to try out the latest
<_casey> apokryphos: you will get alot more speed from the binarys once they are compilied against your processor and the packages your want it to run with
<apokryphos> that's a really bad presupposition
<apokryphos> and it's a fundamental presumption of many gentoo-ers -- it's quite flawed.
<_casey> and not half the features it supports and for generic hardware
<mornfall> _casey: unfortunately lot more is measured in single-digit percent
<_casey> mornfall: i notice a difference in every aspect of my gentoo install and this ubuntu install
<mornfall> _casey: especially since my cpu mostly runs on 800MHz and does not feel the need to speed up while i do normal work
<_casey> ive used them both for a long time
<_casey> i can play any game i want burn a cd and compile any package with out noticing any sort of performance difference
<apokryphos> that's more down to your specification than your distribution
<mornfall> it's called psychological effect _casey :-) i changed font settings and was fairly sure it is better, yet, under xmag it is pixel-to-pixel same
<_casey> ive seen it down alot lesser of a machine
<madacf> ok
<mornfall> _casey: maybe you should someday conjure hard numbers and not impressions
<_casey> mornfall: w/e gentoo out of the box is much faster and lets me pick and choose everything i want, portage is much greater package manager than for any other system which btw has binary for every package that takes along time to compile
<_casey> incase you dont want to compile them
<mornfall> noone is taking away your religion, _casey
* apokryphos goes off to lunch
<_casey> im just saying that ubuntu while great for beginners and the office can not match gentoo
<reto> quite in here ...
<reto> s/te/et/
<reto> trying to find out abou removing bluetooth pairing
<reto> the link_key file, the kde manager
<reto> my bluetooth headset was working somehow in breezy, no all I get is "authentication failed"
<ubuntu> hello could somone help me with the expresso installer?
<ubuntu> nevermind I got it
<ubuntu> my root partition was mounted
<PokerFacePenguin> anyone have any idea what would cause the kmix volume control to go crazy?  it stays up and wont go away http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10683
<otacon2> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<_chouette> Someone can help me ? I can't install Firefox...i dled a .tar, and i don't know how to...?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chousuke: download it from apt-, unless you need to use 1.5
<RogueJediX> _chouette: Type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<_chouette> it's ok, i used the package manager finally :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<RogueJediX> Glad to hear it
<_chouette> ok so just to know, even if package manager works great, "sudo apt-get install name" is the only command to install something  ?
<RogueJediX> _chouette: Yeah, but if you find the package manager easier to use, then by all means use it. That's what it's for.
<_chouette> But i wonder, it won't work with each and every app on the net, it's just a limited number of appz ?
<_chouette> i mean theer's not any app on the package manager
<_chouette> would be to easy
<_chouette> :p
<RogueJediX> Indeed
<_chouette> so the point : when i cant find one in the PM, how do i proceed ?
<RogueJediX> Well, you could download the source of an app that's not in the repositories and compile it
<Dasnipa`> to install apps that arent on the repository you need to get the compiler stuffs and then you just use make or scons
<Dasnipa`> or checkinstall
<_chouette> woot this is getting complicated...i'll try one to see
<RogueJediX> Dasnipa`: You mean one could use scons instead of make on any app source code?
<Dasnipa`> no
<Dasnipa`> they would have to have a sconsfile... just a different implementation of makefile
<RogueJediX> Ah, thanks. I must've misinterpreted your last statement
<_chouette> example here for vlc player : http://www.videolan.org/vlc : what should i chose ?
<RogueJediX> Kaffeine, because it's already installed? :P
<RogueJediX> Just kidding
<Dasnipa`> i think the difference is makefile you need a seperate script file to check dependencies and create makefile where scons does that all inside the sconsfile
<RogueJediX> _chouette: VLC is already in the repositories, but if you REALLY want to compile it, get the Source Code
<RogueJediX> Dasnipa`: Ah, I see. I've seen a lot of projects use scons or jam lately
<_chouette> I dont even know what compile is...*shame*
<RogueJediX> _chouette: I think you're better off sticking with adept, but if you really want more apps check out http://autopackage.org/packages/
<Dasnipa`> compile is how you take the source code and make it into something that you can execute
<_chouette> hm ok...
<_chouette> wich video player you use btw ?
<_chouette> (i should stop thinking WIndows and try new appz)
<_chouette> And (yeah, so much annoying questions :p) is there a need to install codec packs or something ? or is there a player who reads most of the video files by itself ?
<honesty> is anyone familiar with the stump window manager
<honesty> stumpwm
<_intel> casey this is Huston we have a problem: I have an iso of mythtv which I mounted using isomount-0.9. I then notice in the file structure it includes a folder for isolinux boot.. How do I jump start this puppy into installing? I can't CD to the location becasue it has "()" in the folder name?
<_intel> itt is mounted in: /home/intel/Desktop/Mount-ISO (KnoppMythR5B7.iso)
<_intel> aaaaaaaaaalso I notice that unlike other linux distro I can't seem to find the file structure for other HDs attached to this kubuntu system
<jtshaw> _intel: What exactly are you looking for?
<_intel> I want to install the above mentioned software
<jtshaw> _intel: Ah.. my bad.. missed your first message
<_intel> but I don't know how to make it exicute
<_intel> if I was working in Windows I would be using a virtual Cd and would have mounted the iso there
<_intel> then a simple matter of double clicking the icon of the virtual cd and it would have started the install
<madacf> toto su Kosice?
<_intel> jtshaw: have you got any ideas?
<jtshaw> _intel: You have already mounted the thing and just can't figure out where?
<_intel> I know where, I just can't get console to go there
<_intel> I can see it wiht the browser
<_intel> but console refuses to go there becasue of the ()s
<jtshaw> _intel: put you can see it in ls?
<_intel> yes
<jtshaw> _intel: cd "/home/intel/Desktop/Mount-ISO (KnoppMythR5B7.iso)"
<_intel> ah add ""
<_intel> thanks
<jtshaw> np
<jtshaw> though it somewhat offends me that it would put a ( in a dir name...... oh well
<_intel> bash doesn't like that
<_intel> it still refuses to go
<_intel> perhaps there is a wiki that discusses how to mount and iso and run it?
<jtshaw> _intel: mount -o loop <isofile> <dir to mount to>
<jtshaw> _intel: but you have to be root.. so put sudo in front of that
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows a bit about gtkrc-2.0 and setting some widget's colours in it? got a problem getting it to work
<_intel> jtshaw: it seems to accept that mount cmd, now how to I launch it?
<jtshaw> your going to have to cd to whatever directory you mounted it to and run whatever program on there you want to run
<jtshaw> ./<programname>
<honesty> If I installed a package with adept where would it be installed.
<Dark_Neko> Someone know how i can get the avifile-win32-plugin ? sudo apt-get doesnt work..
<tristanmike> !tell Dark_Neko about restricted
<tristanmike> honesty, it would be installed in the same method as if you used Synaptic, so usually the excueteble is in either /usr/bin  or   usr/local/bin
<Icedude1985> I have a problem: I can't login graphicaly anymore in my Kubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<Dark_Neko> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<honesty> Icedude: when did this start happening
<Icedude1985> this morning, with my second login. I installed it saturday but didn't know how to install my serial mouse. Now I found it and wanted to login again to install the mouse.
<Dark_Neko> Ok, free formats then...but how do i install Theora ?
<Dark_Neko> sudo apt-get...and..?
<honesty> ok you get a login non-graphical login prompt when you boot up correct
<Icedude1985> yes, and I enter my login and then it asks my password and I enter it too
<tristanmike> !tell Dark_Neko about restricted
<Dark_Neko> lol yes...i understood this, but i still cant get how to install the free formats like Theora ?
<Dark_Neko> i mean is it command like sudo etc...?
<honesty> Icedude; now type startx and a lot of stuff should print to the screen in there toward the bottom should be an error message that can help you fix your config file. If not we can reconfigure from scratch with a simple command.
<visik7> anyone here have installed lisa ?
<Icedude1985> that command, is that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Dark_Neko> ok now i'm lost...why is this so complicated for a simple thing..-_-
<honesty> Ice: did you try that already? Can you let me see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<tristanmike> Dark_Neko, "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-theora
<tristanmike> Dark_Neko, without the first quote there
<Icedude1985> no, I didn't try that. I'm now on my XP system but I will reboot and try it if you think that could fix the problem
<Dark_Neko> i installed it but it still doesnt work to read videos...that means i should convert all my usual video files in another format ?
<tristanmike> Dark_Neko, sudo apt-get install libtheora0    maybe
<tristanmike> Dark_Neko, what program are you using ?
<Dark_Neko> to read the videos ?
<Dark_Neko> Kaffeine
<tristanmike> Dark_Neko, try mPlayer or VLC
<honesty> Icedude can I ask you a question real quick. What IRC client do you use for XP
<Icedude1978> I use mIRC
<Dark_Neko> ok, thanx, just a quesiton : how do you know exactly wich name to type after sudo apt-get install when u want to dl, for example, VLC ?
<Dark_Neko> You have to go on VLC website, check the name of the file and type this ?
<klugez> Dark_Neko: apt-cache search is a great help
<klugez> you could also use synaptic or adept, which are graphical
<madacf> sevas yahoo
<honesty> Icedude I have to get back to working on this SVG stuff for I get myself in trouble sorry I couldn't help more
<Icedude1978> ok, I'll try that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command
<tristanmike> Dark_Neko, you can do "apt-cache search <keyword>" and see what comes up
<Icedude1978> thx anyway
<Dark_Neko> yes but here, adept doesnt find VLC..
<apokryphos> Dark_Neko: you'll have to enable the universe repository
<apokryphos> !info vlc
<Dark_Neko> So i was wonderinfg, when adept doesnt find, how do i know wich name to type with aptget ?
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<Dark_Neko> k
<apokryphos> Dark_Neko: /msg ubotu repositories
<Crashoveride> Hello all, I want to know how to install mySQL ? Anyone know
<Crashoveride> ?
<tristanmike> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Crashoveride> thanks
<madacf> very simple prob
<seaLne> has anyone tried to use an ldap addressbook in kaddressbook using SSL with a selfsigned certificate?  even tho konq trust the issuer kaddressbook is refusing
<_mindspin> there is a ubuntu-marketing mailing list, does such alist exist for kubuntu too ?
<larsivi> I have installed Dapper Flight 5 on a machine with a Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse (one receiver)
<larsivi> The keyboard works, the mouse don't, but the kernel correctly discovers both of them
<CT|Hyourinmaru> I have a problem where whenever I try to extract a rar archive of an iso...Ark will pull up ALL the rar files...each and every one of them...is there anyway to make it not do that?
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: what do you mean?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> aporkryphos: ill click on 1 rar, like i read from the ubuntu forums, and tell it to extract to the name of file folder...then...it will open ark again and again...for every rar file in the folder
<CT|Hyourinmaru> its a compressed and separated iso file in multiple rar files
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: right-click -> extract here (on one file)
<_mindspin> apokryphos:  there is a ubuntu-marketing mailing list, does such alist exist for kubuntu too ?
<apokryphos> _mindspin: no
<_mindspin> ok
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: yeah...i did that before...but it extracts wrong
<chouette> I just reboot and suddendly...no more hard drives are recognize...
<CT|Hyourinmaru> it says the file size is 4 mbs
<chouette> if someone can help...
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: do you have unrar-nonfree installed?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> i...dunno
<CT|Hyourinmaru> i shall check now
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: I do have that
<Fukurou> I think i'll just return to XP and use free appz...this is getting to much complicated :/
<CT|Hyourinmaru> Fukurou: Linux is a "learning OS"
<Fukurou> ...and it learns how to make my hard drives disappear.
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: from the command line do: unrar x one-of-the-rar-archives.rar
<CT|Hyourinmaru> alright
<CT|Hyourinmaru> do i need root?
<Fukurou> lol no seriously, what's this...i didnt ask anything or install anything and then...
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: nope
<_mindspin> Fukurou: how can you log in without harddrives?
<Fukurou> good question
<RogueJediX> Fukurou: Hence the "learning" part
<Fukurou> but the point is when i chek, there's nothing
<_mindspin> how do you check?
<Fukurou> it's in french i dont know the name..."supports de stockage"
<Fukurou> when i click there is all the hard drive normally, see ?
<Fukurou> under the house icon
<CT|Hyourinmaru> Fukurou: In french?
<_mindspin> no
<Fukurou> yes
<Fukurou> (i am)
<CT|Hyourinmaru> ahh
<_mindspin> under the house icon is your homefolder
<Fukurou> just to tell i cant translate this i dont know the word, but still, there was my hard drive in here, and now there not
<Fukurou> yes
<ccc_> Fukurou: your home folder is not where your hard drives are mounted normally.
<_mindspin> you installed french version?
<Fukurou> ok it's not home folder then..
<Fukurou> i am french mindspin lol
<Fukurou> taht's why i cant explain everything very well sorry
<_mindspin> anyone in k#kubuntu-fr?
<Fukurou> not that much lol...
<_mindspin> !f
<ubotu> _mindspin: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fukurou> i'll try to reboot just to see
<_mindspin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: it says no files to extract...do i need to cd to the file?
<_mindspin> reboot n'est pas necessaire
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: cd to the directory that they're in, yes.
<Fukurou> ok...
<_mindspin> but my french is very basic
<Fukurou> as much is my english i suppose...
<_mindspin> est-ce qu il ya personne a #kubuntu-fr?
<Fukurou> no the point is just, there is a lot of persons here, so more chance to have and advice...
<Fukurou> In #fr, i dont have any answer so..
<_mindspin> but it would be easyer if we could communicate
<Fukurou> you're my last hope lol
<_mindspin> what files do you want to access?
<_mindspin> those on your windows partition?
<Fukurou> Yes...and another one in NTFS
<_mindspin> ok
<Fukurou> it worked before
<_mindspin> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: that appears to be working...do i always have to do it from console now?
<_mindspin> vous avez lisez cette link?
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: you shouldn't have to -- ark in theory uses that very command :/
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: actually, remove unrar-free if you have it installed
<Fukurou> yes, but i installed diskmounter sooner, and it worked, taht's whats annoying
<Fukurou> to mount automatically
<Fukurou> and now everything dissapear :/
<_mindspin> que est-ce le nom de point de mount a ton systeme?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: alright, but before I had that installed...it would not let me extract =/
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: hm, ok, one sec.
<_mindspin> va en /media ou /mnt/media
<Fukurou> ok
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: ok, try removing it, and then enter these commands
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: cd /usr/bin && sudo ln -s unrar unrar-free
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: and lemme know if Ark lets you extract now
<Fukurou> there's just a floppy drive in /media
<_mindspin> and in /mnt
<Fukurou> nothing
<Fukurou> (in /mnt)
<nico8481> hi
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: uhh...how would i go about that uninstall again? >.<
<Fukurou> my head is starting to hurt lol...that's weird it disappear just like this
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: fire up adept, and from there :)
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: thank ya
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: k-menu -> system -> package manager (adept)
<_mindspin> ouvriez le console type ls -a copy the output and paste it in pastebin
<_mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: lol, oh i know of adept
<apokryphos> :)
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: we like brothers
<_mindspin> any advanced french speakers here?
<RogueJediX> Non.
<_mindspin> beside Fukurou
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: oh, that might be why
<mornfall> someone talking about adept? ;-)
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: I have unrar-free and nonfree installed
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: should i remove both?
<Fukurou> chouette@lns-bzn-54-82-251-103-206:~$ ls -a
<spiritz> Does any one if the DAAP:/ ioslave and the Public File Server have been fixed in kde 3.5.2?
<Fukurou> .                                         .dmrc           .openoffice.org2
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: yup, remove free. Check if Ark works. If it doesn't, we can try something else.
<Fukurou> ..                                        .gconf          print.pdf
<Fukurou> .bash_history                             .gconfd         print.ps
<spiritz> anyone know
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Fukurou> .bash_profile                             .gstreamer-0.8  .qt
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: alright
* Fukurou was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<zerovertex> anyone tried Tapioca?
<zerovertex> not the pudding.. the VoIP client for Linux...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<_mindspin> Fukuro dont paste here
<apokryphos> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_mindspin> paste in pastebin
<_mindspin> !paste
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: do i still need to do  cd /usr/bin && sudo ln -s unrar unrar-free?
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: first check to see if Ark works
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: mmkay
<yanis> hi
<DeeJay1> hello
<yanis> is it easy to update to kde 3.5.1?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: yeah it works now
<apokryphos> cool :)
<apokryphos> yanis: very easy
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5.1
<ubotu> [kde 3.5.1]  at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<yanis> let me check it
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: oh...and for iso images, should i leave it on default? ( i think its on TAO right now)
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: what default?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: in GnomeBaker
<apokryphos> don't use that! :P
<apokryphos> k3b!
<CT|Hyourinmaru> bleh...k3b gave me a stroke
<apokryphos> why/what happened?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> it kept configging itself every startup and crashing the comp
<CT|Hyourinmaru> >.<
<apokryphos> configging?
<apokryphos> it should work just fine, and makes it very easy to burn ISOs
* DeeJay1 hopes to get kubuntu before midnight following a wicked path: ubuntu breezy -> ubuntu dapper -> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 
<CT|Hyourinmaru> the 1st time u start up k3b, it asked me to config the burning drives...even though they should of done that itself
<pradeepto> Riddell: hey
<CT|Hyourinmaru> DeeJay1: Eww....just ewww...
<CT|Hyourinmaru> DeeJay1: the object is to get Kubuntu from the get go
<CT|Hyourinmaru> ^^
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: if you already have ubuntu-breezy though it's better to update to dapper first 8)
<DeeJay1> CT|Hyourinmaru, the iso of flight 5 I've downloaded breaks at about 30% when writing, weird :/
<zerovertex> I'm getting this error when running Tapioca... can someone give me a bit of advice? ** (tapiocaui:8845): WARNING **: failed to open connection to dbus
<yanis> when I run apt-get update, apt halts at 99% saying prompting 'waiting for headers'
<CT|Hyourinmaru> DeeJay1: quite weird
<yanis> Get:16 http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Sources [1025B] 
<yanis> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<yanis> like that
<yanis> so is it a problem with the rep servers?
<DeeJay1> CT|Hyourinmaru: yes it is :/ it even didn't work on Windows, hmm, or maybe I just got some messed up set of CD-R's :/
<CT|Hyourinmaru> DeeJay1: burning speed?
<apokryphos> yanis: might be worth waiting for a minute or so, then re-running it
<DeeJay1> CT|Hyourinmaru: maybe, but it didn't say anything about buffer underruns, just some wicked SCSI (sic!) message
<CT|Hyourinmaru> DeeJay1: Sometimes computer dont like it when u burn fast =/
<CT|Hyourinmaru> DeeJay1: Try burning at 1x speed
<DeeJay1> CT|Hyourinmaru: it'll be faster to upgrade :)
<CT|Hyourinmaru> lol true
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: how do i set the burn speed in k3b?
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: you set it when you click to burn
<apokryphos> default is "auto"
<CT|Hyourinmaru> gotcha
<CT|Hyourinmaru> should i put writing mode to TAO?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> or auto
<apokryphos> auto
<CT|Hyourinmaru> alrighty
<Riddell> pradeepto: hi
<pradeepto> Riddell: hey there
<pradeepto> Riddell: Came back from the FOSS event today.
<pradeepto> Riddell: Kubuntu, Koffice 1.5 beta 2 all ROCKED!
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: bah...ur k3b failed me
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: giving me errors
<apokryphos> CT|Hyourinmaru: what error?
<CT|Hyourinmaru> apokryphos: cant burn properly....drive not accepting brun speed
<CT|Hyourinmaru> blah blah blah
<CT|Hyourinmaru> =,=
<Riddell> pradeepto: yay :)
<Riddell> pradeepto: which event was that?
<nico_be> any idea how to get amaroK to read mp3? I found a lot of HOWTOs on the web but none of them seem to provide instructions that actually work... :-/
<pradeepto> Riddell: It was nice FOSS event in a college called NITC (National Institute Of Calicut)
<ccc_> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<pradeepto> NITC (National Institute Of Technology , Calicut)
<Riddell> pradeepto: many KDE people there?
<pradeepto> Riddell: are you asking kde users or kde guys per se like you , Aaron etc?
<Riddell> pradeepto: kde-in guys, like you :)
<nico_be> installing gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg does not solve anything :(
<pradeepto> Riddell: Only I was there.
<pradeepto> Riddell: but I bumped into a Gentoo dude who is a KDE guy , so a KDE - In guy :)
<nico_be> actually xmms can play mp3's but amaroK can't
<Rayman> nico_be: dapper?
<nico_be> 5.10
<Rayman> I never had issues with breezy :s
<pradeepto> nico_be: mp3s work for me for sure.
<nico_be> ah... :-/
<yanis> I hope KDM theming capabilities will be improved soon
<pradeepto> nico_be: I gave a presentation on Saturday, as I played Aerosmith song, the cover, the lyrics and wikipedia  all got downloaded.
<ccc_> nico_be: which engine are you running in amarok?
<ccc_> i can recommend xine
<nico_be> ccc i installed both
<pradeepto> nico_be: and I run breezy with kde 3.5.1 :) and amarok 1.3.8
<nico_be> didn't work with -xine so a apt-got -gstreamer too
<nico_be> "... so i ..."
<Centurion_[Roger> Hey people! I need your advise. Why do you think KDM may not start on startup? When then I log on in the console and call "kdm" it starts...
<ccc_> nico_be: chose the engine you want to use in the settings
<yanis> how can I change the sound card that that KDE uses?
<nico_be> ccc_: wow cool it works now :) thanks
<ccc_> great :)
<nico_be> there's still an issue with the tracks info however (for some reasons it shows me chinese characters instead of the artist/tracks etc.) but at least it works :-)
<Riddell> pradeepto: do you have a blog?
<pradeepto> Riddell: nope
<pradeepto> Riddell: and somehow I have been asked this question quite a lot in recent times.
<ccc_> nico_be: there's always #amarok :)
<Riddell> :)
<ccc_> pradeepto: better get one then :)
<pradeepto> ccc_: nice idea but I will fall short of content or something :P
<Tonio_> hello
<DeeJay1> blah, I must get Scribus 1.3.3cvs up and running also, eh, another 2 hours of work grrr
<DeeJay1> remember - don't mess with your distribution when you must attend a OpenSource/CreativeCommons event in the next few days, especially when you ought to hold a workshop there...
<nico_be> ccc_: right now i'm using xmms :o)
<nico_be> ccc_: but thanks :)
<ccc_> xmms? my condolences ;)
<eduardo> Does anybody here knows how to make the sound device use more than one program in the same time?
<eduardo> I'm having lots of trouble here in Kubutu coz of that
<kedaeus> Wooooord.. Hey people :P
<nico_be> hehe
<mhterres> hi guys
<mhterres> anybody here from Kubuntu team ?
* kedaeus shrugs
<Blippe> eduardo, you seem to have problems with your software mixer!
<rey|kubuntu> Hello... first visit for me, and a rather brief one; just tried out that distribution. You got one happy debian user here :)
<kedaeus> :P
<Blippe> dammit, i have to check if people are still on the channel before trying to start a conversation!
<kedaeus> Rofl.
<jjesse> rey|kubuntu: nice to hear that :)
<kedaeus> Ya.. welcome.
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<kedaeus> I can't wait until my Kubuntu desktop is done installing..
<kedaeus> I'm not a real big fan of gnome..
<kedaeus> :P
<rey|kubuntu> Neither am I, but for the first time I've seen a Gnome setup which "looked good". Not that it'd matter a lot, but still :)
<kedaeus> :) Right.. I've never been able to integrate with Gnome for somereason.. at least it all looks the same from the CLI :)
<kedaeus> Using a 450mhz processor seems to add to the frustration :)
<rey|kubuntu> Hmm, but then again I dare to say KDE is more cpu&ressource-hungry than Gnome.
<DeeJay1> or a wicked motherboard which makes a 600MHz Celeron run slower than a 166MHz Pentium MMX :/
<RogueJediX> Speaking of resource consumption, which light-weight window manager integrates best with KDE apps?
<DeeJay1> rey|kubuntu: hmm, IMHO KDE 3.5.1 is more responsive than GNOME 2.12
<RogueJediX> Just out of curiosity
<rey|kubuntu> I don't think it matters, as the kde base needs to be loaded whenever you run a kde app anyway.
<rey|kubuntu> So you'll always have the same resource usage when the kde subsystem is loaded.
<rey|kubuntu> Or rather, the same "extra resource usage"
<RogueJediX> I see. I did not know that
<kedaeus> Grrr.. I wish I could have selected the packages prior to installing kubuntu.. 90% of this crap I don't need. heh
<kedaeus> Frozen Bubble and Kdevelop.. kthx.
<rey|kubuntu> Just do an apt-get install kde-base :)
<DeeJay1> Frozen Bubble rocks - we'l have a contest here on saturday :)
<kedaeus> lol.
<nico_be> yup. lol :)
<mhterres> Anybody knows if Ubuntu will send DVDs in next version ?
<mhterres> with Kubuntu image inside ?
<rey|kubuntu> I prefer openttd :)
<kedaeus> rey|kubuntu.. Blah! I always end up doing things the long way :(
<RogueJediX> I like simutrans better
<DeeJay1> not LOL but it's a good tool to promote OS, on every event we have up to 70 contestants
<jjesse> through shipit they should
<jjesse> i know riddell has been talkign about getting shipit.ubuntu.com to ship Kubuntu for dapper
<nico_be> i only play unreal tournament on my ubuntu :)
<mhterres> I read that they'll send DVDs in future that have kubuntu
<rey|kubuntu> kedaeus: Don't be frustrated. You don't want to know how many megabytes I installed before I got mp3 support for gstreamer.
<mhterres> I hope that in the next version  :-)
<rey|kubuntu> One package would have been enough.
<jjesse> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<jjesse> kedaeus: try that wiki page for mp3 support
<kedaeus> rey|kubuntu: Lol.. That sucks man.
<rey|kubuntu> Thanks; I got it working :)
<kedaeus> I'm not installing MP3 Support.
<kedaeus> Lol.. Don't need it. I have my media center sitting right next to me :)
<rey|kubuntu> Needles to say I'm more of a server & console person, and not used to having Linux as a Desktop.
<DeeJay1> jjesse: that would be great, we're running low on Ubuntu CD's here, I recently ordered about 300 of them and they will be all gone this weekend...
<RogueJediX> Like I read somewhere: "In a perfect world, people would use oggs"
<rey|kubuntu> But Ubuntu is surprosingly convenient for that.
<mhterres> jjesse: are you from Ubuntu team ?
<jjesse> DeeJay1: send riddell an email i know i got a bunch of breezy kubuntu cds
<jjesse> mhterres: i help out with the kubuntu-devel group and the doc team
<jjesse> DeeJay1: as he had a couple of boxes
<mhterres> hmmm, and riddell ?
<jjesse> riddell = Jonathan Riddell, the dude in charge of kubuntu
<jtshaw> RogueJediX: I perfer "In a perfect world, people would use FLAC":)
<mhterres> hmmm, ok :-)
<jjesse> Riddell: ping, DeeJay1 is wondering if you have any kubuntu cds left
<nico_be> RogueJediX: in a perfect world, portable players would read ogg *and* be recognized as removable media under linux without needing any software :-)
<kedaeus> I think the most I've ever done is on a unix box in a server environment is tail Genesys logs to map call flows. This is a new thing for me..
<DeeJay1> jjesse: the next event is in May but it's much smaller, maybe we will find some more CD's
<mhterres> jjesse: how can we order Kubuntu CDs ?
<RogueJediX> jtshaw: Okay, busted :P
<Riddell> DeeJay1: unfortunatly I've sent off my last Kubuntu CDs
<RogueJediX> nico_be: Which one is that?
<nico_be> RogueJediX: which one of what?
<RogueJediX> nico_be: Which portable player do you use?
<mhterres> Riddell: the shipit.ubuntu.com will send Kubuntu CDs or DVDs in next release ?
<jjesse> mhterres:
<jjesse> d'oh sorry yeah shipit will send kubuntu in the next release
<nico_be> RogueJediX: none at the moment
<jjesse> but Riddell might have some left?
<mhterres> It'll cost too much to send for Brazil
<nico_be> RogueJediX: i'd like to buy one but whether they don't read Ogg or they need a special software to transfer files from the computer
<DeeJay1> Riddell: no problem, but I hope we can get some in July, we will be back at an OpenAir festival here in Poland ( http://www.wosp.org.pl/en/przystanek/2005/ ), with about 300 000 people there you can find many new users :)
<RogueJediX> nico_be: Aren't portable players supposed to simply act as removable disks anyway?
<nico_be> RogueJediX: those who do generally don't support Ogg :-)
<mhterres> jjesse: they'll send in a DVD or I have to choose between Ubuntu or Kubuntu CDs ?
<mhterres> do u know ?
<crazyjo3> hi
<nico_be> RogueJediX: the "disk-based" players (like ipod) usually need software
<RogueJediX> Ick.
<nico_be> and rarely support Ogg...
<crazyjo3> how can i make a trash shortcut on the desktop like it is on a "normal" kde installation ?
<crazyjo3> i don't want that applet in the kicker panel
<RogueJediX> nico_be: I've heard people rant over Cowon's iAudio X5 player
<yanis_> hmmm
<yanis_> I am having problem upgrading to 3.5.x
<mez_> I remember during installation I was asked if my hardware clock should be gmt or local. I selected gmt. I want to change that setting (So my hardware clock will be local, for dual booting). How can I change that?
<yanis_> kdm:
<yanis_>   Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>=4:3.4.3-1) but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<yanis_>   Depends: kdebase-bin (=4:3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<yanis_> I get this:
<yanis_> *that
<iegary> mez_: edit /etc/default/rcS - the details are saved there.
<mez_> Great, thanks.
<Debiruman> Hiho
<Debiruman> Someone can help me please ? I wanted to uninstall Kubuntu, so i suppress its partition from XP with partition magic...but when i wanted to boot, it asked me for Grub or something
<Debiruman> And i couldnt boot again, i was forced to reinstall Kubuntu
<Debiruman> Join #kubuntufr
<jtshaw> Debiruman: You need to run an fdisk /mbr or something like that... grub is looking for it's stage 1.5 and stage 2 files and you deleted them....
<Debiruman> So i can't "uninstall" Grub from Kubuntu ?
<jtshaw> you have to clear your master boot record, because the first stage of the bootloader is still there.
<sorush21> guys I can't install the konqueror extensions from the repository
<sorush21> Debiruman: why do you wnat to remove grub?
<Debiruman> because i want to remoke Kubuntu...and with XP only, the system doesnt boot anymore
<Debiruman> it says somthng like Grub error 22
<Debiruman> And i can't boot on XP
<DeeJay1> Debiruman: get a boot floppy and fdisk /mbr
<jjesse> the mbr is probablly fubared
<rey|kubuntu> Debiruman: Boot from the XP install cd, recovery console, and do a "fixmbr"
<seppl> lalelu
<sorush21> Debiruman: don't panick with a little asking around you can fix this.. I've been there.. its not that hard..
<sorush21> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Debiruman> ...and if i doesnt have the XP CD anymore...?
<honesty> I've done the same thing too lol
<Debiruman> (thx sorush :))
<DeeJay1> Debiruman: then your XP isn't legal, go call BSA :)
<sorush21> Debiruman: look at the above links and see it that will help..
<seppl> win98 boot-floppy, fdisk /mbr
<rey|kubuntu> Debiruman: Boot from a dos bood disk, fdisk /mbr, or burn yourself a www.ultimatebootcd.com. That one is a must have anyway ;)
<seppl> bootdisk.com
<rey|kubuntu> *boot
<sorush21> Debiruman: is your windows partitions in curropted?
<sorush21> Debiruman: is your ubuntu installation corrupted
<sorush21> if they are both fine then you can get grub to boot both of them..
<honesty> except if you use a wireless keyboard of course
<sorush21> Debiruman: error 22 is this  No such partitionThis error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected disk.
<sorush21> would any one agree with me that Debiruman needs to find the partitions first?
<sorush21> I would use test disk that would find your partitions ..
<sorush21> Debiruman:  testdisk is in the repositories
<rey|kubuntu> If he removed the Ubuntu Partitions, it's obvious that Grub panics.
<Debiruman> well clearly : I have 3 partitions : 1 for XP, 1 for Ubuntu, and 1 for datas...none is corrupted i think
<DeeJay1> brb, reboot to dapper :)
<sorush21> Debiruman: I would recommend you just going to go to channels like #linux and #ubuntu-offtopic #debian #ubuntu there might be people that can help you there too..
<sorush21> Debiruman: try running testdisk
<sorush21> Debiruman: are you in kubuntu now?
<Debiruman> yes
<Debiruman> i try testdisk wait
<live> people
<Debiruman> how does the repository works please ? i cant find testdisk (sorry noob)
<live> i need urgen help. i have two kubuntu systems on the same hdd and when i try to start my first one i get a VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<sorush21> Debiruman: don't worry .. you can do it manually or use
<sorush21> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sorush21> create the source list that you need and just have fun..
<admrl> why would someone make a program for adding sources to sources.list
<sorush21> admrl: for noobs
<admrl> they have kate
<sorush21> admrl: troditional windows user don't even know the plain text and parsing philosophy of unix etc..
<admrl> all you need to do is copy and paste
<sorush21> source-o-matic explains it better and its easier to select the source.. and the source are approved by other users.. etc..
<pradeepto> Riddell: still around?
<Riddell> pradeepto: hi
<pradeepto> http://www.flickr.com/photos/t3rmin4t0r/115305191/in/set-72057594087098881/
<pradeepto> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> pradeepto: your photo?
<pradeepto> Riddell: well thats my head
<Riddell> :)
<pradeepto> Riddell: http://www.flickr.com/photos/t3rmin4t0r/115305478/in/set-72057594087098881/
<pradeepto> http://www.flickr.com/photos/t3rmin4t0r/115305348/in/set-72057594087098881/
<pradeepto> Riddell: http://www.flickr.com/photos/t3rmin4t0r/115304493/in/set-72057594087098881/
<pradeepto> me ^^^
<Riddell> ah hah :)
<epinephrine> I have universe and multiverse enabled, but can't install flashplayer-mozilla, doesn't seem to exist. any idea what I have done wrong?
<Riddell> pradeepto: what langauges do you think we should prioritise on the CDs?
<pradeepto> Riddell: Well the point is not much has been done Indic l10n for KDE.
<pradeepto> But the top languages are ->
<pradeepto> Riddell: #1 Tamil, #2 Hindi #3Bengali #Punjabi
<pradeepto> #4 Punjabi
<JohnFlux> are there indian channels on freenode?
<JohnFlux> maybe you could advertise and try and get help?
<Riddell> this is in terms of % translated?
<pradeepto> Riddell: yes exactly
<pradeepto> JohnFlux: there are and we are working on it (slow though).
<Riddell> pradeepto: currently we seem to have bengali on the CD, but I wonder if Hindi would be a better choice in terms of combination of people speaking and % translated
<pradeepto> Riddell: the indic fonts are already there for sure. Its even there in Breezy.
<pradeepto> Riddell: I think the package is called ttf-indic-fonts.
<_robert_> #munich
<pradeepto> Riddell: Dont remove Bengali (its one of the most spoken languages in the world thanks to few states in India and the country Bangaldesh)/
<pradeepto> Riddell: And Hindi and Tamil (India,SriLanka,Malasia etc) are spoken more that one countries too.
<Riddell> speakers world wide is one thing, free software using speakers would be more interesting to know
<Riddell> but a lot more difficult to find out
<pradeepto> JohnFlux: Riddell a Gujarati team is working on in_GU l10n and there is some work going on Telegu l10n too.
<pradeepto> Riddell: good point but these people are from the countries only who have done a quite a lot of work on l10n.
<pradeepto> Riddell: I strongly suggest that you should not leave out Hindi,Tamil,Bengali if possible.
<heinkel_111|work> is kubuntuforums down?
<Riddell> currently the list is  es bn hi ar xh pt ru ja  then  de fr
<pradeepto> Riddell: cool that pretty much takes care of 2 out 4 that I asked for.
<heinkel_111> can someone check if kubuntuforums is down please?
<pradeepto> Riddell: If you could sneak in Tamil, you might appeal to a lot of people South India, Sri Lanka (thriving FOSS community there) and not to mention Far east countries like Malaysia etc
<Snake[School] > heinkel_111: works here
<pradeepto> Tamil is official language in many/all of these countries.
<Snake[School] > (kubuntuforums.net right?
<JRGC> How can i configure the IP address, default gateway and DNS from the console on kubuntu? Where are the config files?
<JohnFlux> pradeepto: what's Gujarati?
<heinkel_111> Snake[School] : yes
<heinkel_111> i can't get anything up on my screen :(
<pradeepto> JohnFlux: An Indian language
<Snake[School] > heinkel_111: they seem to be up here
* heinkel_111 tries again
<heinkel_111> yupp! now it loaded
<heinkel_111> thanks Snake[School] 
<pradeepto> JohnFlux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gujarati_language
<pradeepto> JohnFlux: GU is one of the official languages in India.
<Snake[School] > np
* epinephrine ponders switching to konqueror from firefox
<Snake__> Riddell: While your around, why do we keep refering to the next version after drake as "Dapper +1" ??
<Riddell> Snake__: because it doesn't have a name yet, so we just call it current + 1
<Riddell> the one after that we call dapper+2
<Snake__> Riddell: ahh gotcha, I was wondering if we were getting a new naming system or something
<Snake__> Riddell: gotcha
<Riddell> nah, all the releases have been something+1 until they got a real name
<Snake__> Riddell: oh, ive only been around since breezy :-/
<pradeepto> Riddell: this prioritising thing? Is that for dapper since it has been delayed? Or for dapper+1?
<Snake__> pradeepto: dappper has been bumped to june 1st
* Snake__ wonders what kind of animal a "drake" is
<klugez> Snake__: duck
<Riddell> Snake__: dragon
<klugez> there was some discussino whether it's a dragon or a duck
<Snake__> >.<
<Snake__> Ducks and dragons are 2 very diffrent things
<klugez> i know :)
<Riddell> pradeepto: it's how it has always been done
<Snake__> I love dragons
<Riddell> pradeepto: see the seeds (KubuntuFiles on the wiki)
<klugez> i think dragon is much more cool
* Snake__ looks at all his pictures and statues of dragons
<Snake__> klugez: I collect those statues they make of them, I got a ton of em. I <3 dragons so much
<Snake__> lol
<klugez> Snake__: and you still didn't know drake means dragon? :)
<Snake__> klugez: nope, what language?
<klugez> it's english, i suppose
<klugez> i'm not native though
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> klugez: I am, ive never herd that term
<Snake__> :)
<klugez> ok, i have :P
<klugez> i have bumped into it in some fantasy books
<Snake__> hmm
<klugez> (in english)
<pradeepto> Riddell: Can you tell me which Indic l10n packages will be there in dapper?
<pradeepto> Hmmm ok the list you gave had hi and bn right?
<pradeepto> So will other languages be added before final release?
<Riddell> pradeepto: yes, before release we fill the CDs up to capacity with language packs
<pradeepto> hmmm
<pradeepto> btw will there be more beta releases?
<Snake__> pradeepto: one more on april 20th is what I herd
<pradeepto> Oh noes .... 2 days later and you guys would have hit my bday :)
<pradeepto> hmm so this time it will be called 6.06 is it? or 6.04?
<crimsun> the former
<H0ly_F00l> hallo
<H0ly_F00l> need help with ubuntu
<fek_> H0ly_F00l: go buy some drugs and feel happy...
<H0ly_F00l> ok
<rey|kubuntu> Why not just ask the question instead?
<H0ly_F00l> jes i was writing it
<H0ly_F00l> i think u need the drugs to come down
<H0ly_F00l> i want to change the user settings... i enter the "root" pass but than , unable to connect to su
<H0ly_F00l> i know my english is poor
<H0ly_F00l> and im a linux noob
<rey|kubuntu> Try running "su" from a command line. If it doesn't work, you might have removed the binary :)
<H0ly_F00l> i havent removed anything
<H0ly_F00l> and how do i run it from the command line?
<heinkel_111> Hello everyone
<heinkel_111> is it a usual problem that you are not able to find packages when you try to use 'sudo apt-get intall' commands?
<JakubS> try sudo bash
<heinkel_111> what will that do? start up a root shell?
<JakubS> yup
<JakubS> 'su' does not really work in (k)ubuntu
<heinkel_111> ? why?
<JakubS> no root account
<heinkel_111> anyway then 'apt get install etc'?
<JakubS> oh, it was advice to H0ly_F00l, not you :-)
<H0ly_F00l> oh thx
<H0ly_F00l> it worked but after i changed froom user ++++ to root it broke...
<heinkel_111> JakubS: at least i was able to start a root shell :P
<rey|kubuntu> You can do a  sudo passwd root   if you insist on having a root account.
<H0ly_F00l> thx ill shure be back ^^ bye
<jtshaw> I know the ubuntu way isn't to use the root account... but it certainly appears to still be there
<bkjones> it is still there.
<bkjones> it doesn't have a password though.
<jtshaw> at any rate... is there some specific reason that it wouldn't accept a username with a _ in it in the installer?
<bkjones> yeah, because that's illegal as per (iirc) the POSIX standard.
<bkjones> er, I think
* bkjones double checks
<bkjones> jtshaw: I'm wrong. Ignore me.
<jtshaw> no big deal
<bkjones> I was thinking DNS names for some reason. :(
<bkjones> sounds like a small bug in the installer.
<jtshaw> ok, I'll file it
<jtshaw> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<zerovertex> The story on Google's Page Creator just hit Slashdot today... sad.
<zerovertex> wrong channel. sry
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<chip42> whats the easiest way to get kdebindings for dapper?
<chip42> nvm. i think i found the packages i was looking for
<_mike> ?
<reon> !
<ubotu> reon: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fred21> Hello
<Fred21> what's the latest release of kubuntu?
<Fred21> stable sorry
<bimberi> Fred21: 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<jesi> linux resume help prgoram ?
<jesi> anyone know of one?
<Petecakes> I'm trying to set up a testing server, but when I try to sudo apt-get install /home/pete/php/php-5.1.2 I'm bombarded with "package not found" errors. Any ideas?
<Petecakes> I'm probably just being noobish and missing something out at the end of the directory...
<bimberi> Petecakes: you use apt-get to install from repositories, not from your local filesystem
<bimberi> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Petecakes> bimeri; thanks a lot.
<bimberi> Petecakes: np :), have a read, you probably want something like 'sudo apt-get install php5'
<bimberi> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<Petecakes> bimeri; I need to install from my local system because my Kubuntu PC isn't connected to the 'net yet.
<bimberi> Petecakes: ^^^^^ note that the version in kubuntu is 5.0.5
<Petecakes> But thanks, I'll have a read over those.
<bimberi> Petecakes: ah, in that case you should get .deb files via http://packages.ubuntu.com and transfer them to your pc
<bimberi> !dpkg
<bimberi> !+dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is, like, the Debian Package Manager.  To install a local deb file, cd into the directory where it is located, then: 'sudo dpkg --install <package_filename.deb>'.  For more info on other dpkg options: 'man dpkg'.  It should be noted that installing this way should generally be used only if you can't find what you want in the repositories.  You should also avoid using any non-Ubuntu deb files (yes, even Debian ones).
<bimberi> Petecakes: ^^^^ that's the command to install them
<Petecakes> ah, thanks.
<Petecakes> Much appreciated.
<bimberi> Petecakes: yw :)
<heinkel_111> hmmm
<spiritz> how can I install kdeplayground-multimedia in kubuntu? looks like there's no such package; anyone ever heard of it?
<heinkel_111> what is the property that makes fielnames appear pink coloured in the Konsole
<heinkel_111> i have default kubuntu 5.10 bash
<heinkel_111> filenames pink?
<ninHer> hi all
<rysiek|pl> heinkel_111: you have to edit some files ;)
<heinkel_111> hi rysiek :)
<heinkel_111> hi rysiek|pl :)
<rysiek|pl> ready for some messin' around with configs? :)
<heinkel_111> :P pink is fine with me, but i just don't understand what why the purpose..what does it try to tell me?
<heinkel_111> if i look up these configs i can probably find out, right?
<heinkel_111> so what is the config file then?
<heinkel_111> something like .bash .list or ?
<rysiek|pl> well, I don't have anything pink, I have violet (I guess you could argue on what the colour actually really is ;) )
<heinkel_111> you don't want to tell mewhat it is , do you ;)
<rysiek|pl> ~/.bashrc - or, if you want to make it global /etc/bash.bashrc
<rysiek|pl> sorry, was searching for the files :)
<rysiek|pl> I didn't remember the names exactly
<heinkel_111> :-)
<heinkel_111> global = for all users?
<rysiek|pl> yup
<heinkel_111> bashrc = just for my user?
<heinkel_111> ergh
<heinkel_111> ~/.bashrc just for my user?
<rysiek|pl> ~/.bashrc - yep, your user's config
<Skrot> crimsun: ping?
* heinkel_111 looks up ~/.bashrc
<me2win> !LAMP
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Phazeman> i'm trying to run the ddclient daemon but it seems like not running at all and i can't get my dns's updated. no log entrys though the logging option is turned on in the conf file. can someone please help ?
<nico_be> somehow i lost my volume-control icon in the system tray... how could i get it back?
<pascal_> kmix
<pascal_> just start kmix
<nico_be> thx
<nico_be> will it stay there in future sessions?
<pascal_> np
<pascal_> yeah
<nico_be> cool
<nico_be> dunno how i made it go away...
<pascal_> It should also be in the kmenu under multimedia
<nico_be> yup, but since it's labelled "sound mixer" there I didn't try it, because when i tried to add the applet named "sound mixer" to the systray i got a big thing with lots of settings (obviously it wasn't the same thing)
<heinkel_111> rysiek|pl: do you know where the dir_color config file is located?
<heinkel_111> i can't find it in /etc/
<pascal_> yeah... it's bad usability
* rysiek|pl does a quick search here and there
<pascal_> riddell I've been reporting a lot of bugs to kubuntu dapper lately, but I've been starting to wonder if I'm doing it the right place, since there aren't very many bugs. is Launchpad  Distributions  Ubuntu  kubuntu-meta the right location?
<nico_be> going to sleep... see you
<holy_fool> hi, i want to install java, i have the bin file but how do i use it?
<pascal_> wouldnt it be easier to use apt?
<holy_fool> ?
<pascal_> I'm pretty sure you can install it using adept.
<holy_fool> started today with linux
<pascal_> ok. are you using breezy?
<holy_fool> 5.10
<pascal_> ok good
<pascal_> so you start adept
<holy_fool> where? how?
<holy_fool> got it
<pascal_> ok good. and you click "manage repositories"
<pascal_> I think in the files menu
<holy_fool> loading.... adept
<pascal_> ok
<holy_fool> manage repositories...
<pascal_> you click "manage repositories", and rightclick the lines where it says universe in the distribution collumn and click enable
<pascal_> there should be 2
<pascal_> Do the same with the 2 lines that are multiverse
<holy_fool> 4 universe none multiverse
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<pascal_> ok... give me a sec
<holy_fool> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu the same wit deb-src & deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu the same wit deb_src
<holy_fool> k
<pascal_> I wound a goot link for you http://www.docuverse.com/blog/donpark/EntryViewPage.aspx?guid=f171bafc-abce-4d2e-a18b-3aba4ad32c52
<pascal_> *found
<pascal_> It tells you how to install java
<holy_fool> got it
<holy_fool> thx
<MagicDk> hi
<MagicDk> My sistem is: AMD Duron 750Mhz, 384 ram, nvidia GForce mx200/32Mb , hdd 60 Gb - with what distribution it will work faster: ubuntu or kubuntu ?! what to choose ??
<Dasnipa`> MagicDk, both will be about the same... ubuntu is gnome kubuntu is kde
<Dasnipa`> only main difference
#kubuntu 2006-03-29
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<RogueJediX> Er, any way to check out which ports are currently in use on my puter and which app is using it/them
<holy_fool> ok i got gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.12-1_i386.deb want to install it
<holy_fool> ar is missing...
<holy_fool> what can i do ro how do i istall/use deb files
<dr_house> anyone here have breezy with an ATI card and fglrx drivers?
<chip42> dpkg -i file.deb
<holy_fool> thx
<chip42> holy_fool: going to have to use sudo
<holy_fool> ok how du i do this
<holy_fool> i know in the console write sude and tahn ^^....
<chip42> holy_fool: sudo dpkg -i somefile.deb
<holy_fool> oh thx
<chip42> and it will either work, or spit some error about needing another package, etc
<holy_fool> nice
<holy_fool> error ^^
<holy_fool> used by another proces...
<chip42> if you are running apt-get, adept, synaptic, etc, you will get that error if you try to do something else apt related
<holy_fool> ok that was it, but another error ocured ^^ thx
<MagicDk> how can i check if my video card it`s working 100% ?!
<holy_fool> need libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.8.5)
<holy_fool> have libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.8.3)
<dr_house> i'm trying to get these ATI drivers: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<dr_house> do i need the Xwindows ones?
<holy_fool> =( i want ony hear to mp3... ^^ what a work...
<holy_fool> listen to...
<LeeJunFan> dr_house: xorg
<_jonathan> is read/write possible to ntfs over a network thru cifs?
<dr_house> can anyone help me with installing ATI drivers as per this page? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<cedric> hi i did download a theme from kde looks its a sources, i was trying  to follow the step by step guide in the install text... but when i tape ./configure in terminal, seems like i dont have any compiler available... wich package should i install to fix that up
<apokryphos> cedric: install build-essential, and it might be a good idea to do something like sudo apt-get build-dep kate
<nalioth> it never hurts to do an "apt-get build-dep PKG"
<cedric> ok thk you
<Dr_House> anyone ever use samba?
<jtshaw> yep
<Dr_House> is there a GUI version of it?
<Dr_House> what i'm trying to do is i got a desktop running linux and a laptop running windows .. i just wanna transfer soem files over to the laptop over the network
<ryanakca> is there a program for configuring apache?
<zblach> quick question. printer manager locks every time I use it. why?
<zblach> anyone home?
<bobbyd> no
<bobbyd> it should work
<zblach> just stalls. kde 3.5.1 in kubuntu. strangeness, but i'm not too interested in cause, i'm interested in a possible solution
<bobbyd> is cups working ok ?
<jtshaw> cups is working fun, the kubuntu print configure thing doesn't work well
<raphink> jtshaw: known
<raphink> this is because ubuntu now has a beta version of cups
<raphink> that sends errors that kdeprint doesn't know
<jtshaw> ahh
<jtshaw> makes sense
<raphink> if you're talking about dapper that is :s
<raphink> if you're talking about breezy, then no ;)
<jtshaw> ya, I was
<raphink> ok
<raphink> in dapper, you can safely ignore the cups error that says no printers were found
<zblach> breezy
<raphink> it won't prevent you from adding and using printers
<bleaked> so i installed kubuntu..and the default set of packages are a little too much for me.  so i'm thinking of doing the minimal 'server' install.  besides xorg, what is recommened for getting the desktop up and running.  (i can take care of apps..i just need vital packages that make audio, video, and KDE function properly.)
<jtshaw> raphink: adding wasn't working well for me either, I used the web interface
<zblach> bleaked, wireless internet?
<bleaked> no
<bleaked> i keep away from that..fucked up energy.
<zblach> bleaked, good choice
<raphink> what is too much for you bleaked?
<raphink> why not remove what is not necessary ?
<raphink> the server install is aimed to be used for ... errr ... servers ;)
<raphink> with no GUI
<raphink> you can still apt-get install kde
<raphink> but well
<raphink> why is it too much for you actually? you don't have enough disk space?
<bleaked> like, to be more specific..i want alsa working with dmix, and stock KDE.
<bleaked> well..
<bleaked> even the kde package comes with too much..
<bleaked> like in deb, there was kde-base, i believe
<bleaked> disk space is not an issue
<raphink> then what is?
<bleaked> i just had installed kubuntu, and then glanced at the installed packages, and there was just way too much..
<bleaked> like 6 or 7 xorg drivers
<raphink> ah
<bleaked> for instance
<raphink> well remove them
<bleaked> yea..but i would rather not go one by one removing packages
<bleaked> i rather have a base system
<raphink> I tell you, if you wanna speak about wasted time, you can try to build your system package by package
<bleaked> and build from there
<bleaked> if the package needs a dep
<bleaked> then ok, dpkg can handle that
<raphink> sure of course
<raphink> the default kubuntu install is made to work out of the box on most machines
<bleaked> oh i know
<bleaked> i mean
<raphink> if you add package by package, you're very likely to forget some
<zblach> *nods*
<raphink> it's up to you ;)
<raphink> if you want a minimal system, very optimized and so on
<raphink> I'd suggest you use gentoo or slack
<bleaked> i'm coming from two years of gentoo, and the past 4 months with deb.  i like deb..it suites me well..but the software is not updated fast enough for my liking.  great for a server..but not for my casual desktop.
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> have you tried debian sid?
<bleaked> yea..that's what i was running
<raphink> or did you stick with sarge or etch?
<bleaked> sid
<bleaked> idk..
<bleaked> for instance
<raphink> well sid is quite up-to-date
<bleaked> kde 3.5 took forever..especially because of a c++ update
<bleaked> and amarok 1.4 STILL is not in sid.
<bleaked> that was the kicker for me
<raphink> the KDE 3.5 packages for breezy are not official
<bleaked> no pun intented.
<raphink> same for amarok
<bleaked> well, i'm interested in dapper anyway
<zblach> is there an issue with cups in 3.5.1?
<bleaked> idk, maybe i'm being riddiculous
<raphink> interested in developping/bug tracking ?
<zblach> yeah, updating to dapper'd be cool
<raphink> zblach: not that I know of
<reconciliation> fresh install is better updates are disasters
<raphink> reconciliation: hmm sure
<bleaked> yes, i'm very interested..but currently i have very, very, very minimal coding skills.
<raphink> bleaked: are you willing to help with dapper debugging?
<reconciliation> :)
<raphink> bleaked: we need testers/reporters/trackers/fixers
<raphink> if you're volunteering
<raphink> ;)
<bleaked> yes, i would be interested..my life is relatively busy though..
<raphink> bleaked: my coding skills are limited too, if that makes you feel better
<raphink> ;)
<bleaked> idk if there is a requirement of time or something..
<bleaked> i doubt it
<bleaked> being oss and all..
<raphink> there's no requirement
<raphink> you're welcome to contribute, that's it
<raphink> the only requirement is to not criticize the work of volunteers without volunteering as much :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I don't say that for you, just because there are so many people complaining without doing anything ;)
<jtshaw> raphink: I'm voluntering if you guys need help
<raphink> jtshaw: what can you do?
<raphink> right now what we need the most is testing/bug  tracking/bug fixing
<bleaked> raphink. well, i'm on my way out..
<bleaked> do i need to contact anyone
<jtshaw> raphink: I develop software for linux by trade and I've been using various linux distro's since 1997 so I'm pretty good at hacking around
<raphink> hehe
<bleaked> or do anything atm?
<raphink> bleaked: do you know how to use malone?
<raphink> jtshaw: great
<raphink> jtshaw: what do you develop?
<jtshaw> raphink: Mostly our proprietary app, but I've done kernel development.. I'm most comfortable dealing with C and C++ code.. but given a little bit of time I can learn most anything
<raphink> nice :)
<raphink> kubuntu devs gather on #kubuntu-devel
<raphink> and you're obviously welcome to come there :)
<zblach> hey, where is printer information stored?
<zblach> esp. cups
<jtshaw> I'll have to check that out, thanks for the info
<raphink> zblach: how do you mean?
<raphink> jtshaw: thanks for helping :)
<raphink> we have tons of bugs to triage/track/fix
<raphink> any help is welcome, especially from experienced devs
<zblach> raphink, the kprinter menu locks, so i'd like to remove any existing printing info and retry
<raphink> zblach: did you try the http interface?
<zblach> ?
<jtshaw> http://localhost:631
<zblach> never thought of that
<raphink> heh ;)
<raphink> no need for a graphical interface to administrate cups
<raphink> thankfully :)
<jtshaw> ya.. if your really desperate you can use lpadmin on the command line...
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> yes
<raphink> links with localhost:631 works fine
<raphink> :)
<zblach> strange. server timeout
<jtshaw> sadly when I first started using cups I didn't realize the web thing was there
<jtshaw> It was soon after that I decided sometimes it was a good idea to read the docs first...
<raphink> hehe
<jtshaw> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<raphink> !malone
<raphink> pff
<raphink> stupid bot
<zblach> more likely an /etc/net../int.. error. i've been messing with that for a while. what should the local loopback read?
<raphink> breezy zblach?
<zblach> raphink, yup
<raphink> I don't have a breezy box here, can't check
<zblach> primary workstation. as tempting as dapper sounds, maybe not yet
<raphink> hehe
<zblach> regardless, i should be able to ping 127.0.0.1, right?
<raphink> you should yes
<raphink> can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces into a pastebin?
<zblach> hrm
<zblach> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<zblach> raphink,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10700
<jindiaz> hey guys, whats a good system monitor for kde?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> ksysguard? :)
<jindiaz> cpu, mobo temp, etc
<raphink> ah
<zblach> strange. i can't admin access control center
<raphink> depends
<jindiaz> depend on whut??
<raphink> if you want a nice stuff on your desktp you might want to look at superkaramba themes jindiaz
<raphink> zblach: are you up-to-date ?
<jindiaz> preferasbly something i could have running at all times
<raphink> jindiaz: you know you can access ksysguard with ctrl+esc ?
<zblach> raphink, i
<zblach> 'm pretty sure
<JohnFlux> raphink: better to run it from the menu
<jindiaz> cool, im checking it out now.  and yah i knew that, but i need mobo temp, cpu temp, fan revolution speed, etc
<raphink> JohnFlux: hmm yes right, it's not the same
* JohnFlux is the ksysguard maintainer btw
<raphink> jindiaz: you need to install the sensors packages first iirc
<raphink> JohnFlux: oh nice :)
<JohnFlux> and yeah, I know it sucks
<jindiaz> sensors package?
<JohnFlux> but it's looking nice for kde4 ;)
<jindiaz> whats that?
<raphink> good :)
<JohnFlux> jindiaz: lmsensors i think
<raphink> jindiaz: apt-cache search sensors
<raphink> you'll see
<raphink> JohnFlux: yes that's it thanks :)
<JohnFlux> jindiaz: i think you'll like the superkaramba desklets
<raphink> jindiaz: then as i said you might want to use superkaramba themes
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<jindiaz> hmmm cool cool, ill check it out now, and going to get that lmsensors thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> lm-sensors is the package FYI
<zblach> ok. network restart lets me ping myself, but i still can't connect to http://localhost:631
<jindiaz> o cool thanks alot man
<jindiaz> umm question though, how come it wont come up?
<jindiaz> its not like working
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> nothing comes up when i press restore
<jindiaz> and i cant seem to get the setting sot apply
<raphink> not sure, but you might have to reboot once you install the sensors
<jindiaz> hmmm ok, ill try that really quickly then
<Dr_House> what do you guys use you to play avis?
<zblach> now cups refuses to connect
<raphink> Dr_House: kaffeine here
<constantine-xvi> anyone have trouble with printers in dapper?
<Dr_House> raphink, how did you configure it to play files properly/
<Dr_House> ?
<constantine-xvi> cant connect to local non-hp printers
<raphink> install w32codecs
<raphink> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<jtshaw> constantine-xvi: Yes... use http://localhost:631 to configure if the interface isn't working for you yet
<jtshaw> the gui interface that is..
<zblach> -___-?
<zblach> now localhost is asking me for a username and password...
<constantine-xvi> jtshaw: when i got to device, i didn't see an option for USB, like i did in breezy
<constantine-xvi> saw nearly everything but straight usb or parallel
<jtshaw> does it appear that the usb modules are loaded?
<constantine-xvi> jtshaw: general usb? they're definitley loaded.  printers: not sure
<constantine-xvi> in breezy, i saw a list of "USB Printer #1-> x"
<Dr_House> raphink, thanks
<constantine-xvi> not now
<jtshaw> if you look in dmesg do you see it detected?
<constantine-xvi> yes
<constantine-xvi> but kprint or the cups page doesn't seem to give an option for local printers
<Dr_House> raphink .. there doesn't seem to be an amd64 version of "w32codecs"
<jtshaw> that is a good point constantine.. I don't have it either.. didn't notice before because all my printers are on the network
<jtshaw> dr_house: that is because they are 32bit binaries I'd guess
<constantine-xvi> going to check launchpad for a report
<constantine-xvi> found a few instances of this bug on launchpad
<LaserJock> heah, is there anybody that has scientific apps installed?
<okrim> yup
<okrim> though, im not on my normal box at the moment
<LaserJock> Is there a "Science" menu in KDE?
<okrim> erm, ya, i think so
<LaserJock> okrim: and it isn't under Educational?
<okrim> ah, it may be educational
<okrim> i rarely use the menu.. all links on the desktop for me.. heh
<LaserJock> np, thanks
<purplefeltangel> ok, say i want to delete all the KDE packages from my computer because i totally screwed something up and can't uninstall kubuntu-desktop, so i need to reinstall it but it won't let me because it's screwed up. what would be the best way to accomplish that without further wrecking my system?
<CheeseBurgerMan> purplefeltangel: Assuming you have ubuntu-desktop installed (or xubuntu-desktop), try http://robotgeek.org/wiki/ShellScripts/CleanPackage
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: removing libqt3-mt will take pretty much all of KDE with it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, that  too
<purplefeltangel> thank you both
<bimberi> Oh,  that  too
<purplefeltangel> will either of those things mess up my computer?
<bimberi> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not other than removing KDE. ;)
<me2win> !LAMP
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: you'll still have at least a minimal install that can connect to the 'net so you can install things back again
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: well i have ubuntu-desktop installed
<me2win> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is, like, totally, an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<bimberi> bimberi: so you should still have gnome etc. then :)  none of ubuntu-desktop's dependencies need libqt3-mt so it should all still be there if you uninstall it
<me2win> !avi
<ubotu> I guess avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<me2win> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Red_Herring> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Red_Herring> IT DOESNT WORK FOR PPC!
<ubuntu_rocks> anyone have problems with kubuntu desktop freezing up or not responding properly?
<me2win> ubuntu_rocks, thats a pretty vague description for a problem
<mendred> ubuntu_rocks: which version of kubuntu are u using?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu_rocks: No. What are you doing to it? :P
<ubuntu_rocks> lol the latest flight 5
<mendred> ubuntu_rocks: hmmm..when is this freeze happening? randomly?
<ubuntu_rocks> iknow its vague, but i've re installed it twice and it will install no problem but once installed and i goto menu items  eg. open office.. it wont load
<ubuntu_rocks> yes randomly
<ubuntu_rocks> regularly ubuntu works fine (gnome)
<mendred> installed from cd?
<ubuntu_rocks> yes
<mendred> try updating
<ubuntu_rocks> isn't kubuntu flight 5 the latest version of kde?
<mendred> i meant update from the repos
<mendred> using synaptic/adept
<mendred> whatever u use
<ubuntu_rocks> ok ill have to try that
<mendred> run a full system upgrade
<mendred> and then see if the problem continues
<ubuntu_rocks> ok i dont think its my system because i've tried it on two diffent systems and both seem to react the same way
<mendred> out of curiosity does ur mouse cursor also freeze?
<ubuntu_rocks> yes
<mendred> hmmm do an update
<mendred> that should resolve it
<ubuntu_rocks> doyou know what update actually fixes the problem by chance?
<mendred> incidentally have u enabled hard disk write caching?
<ubuntu_rocks> ummm.. unless it is enabled by default then no
<mendred> can u do
<ubuntu_rocks> how do i do it?
<mendred> sudo hdparm -I /dev/hda
<mendred> and just see if there is a asterix against write cache
<mendred> and are u using a laptop?
<ubuntu_rocks> yes i am using a laptop
<mendred> k join the club..i had the same problem as urs :)
<mendred> update ur system it should solve it
<ubuntu_rocks> my other system was a desktop though and it did the same thing
<mendred> well do a full system upgrade using adept..and just see if that resolves it
<ubuntu_rocks> by the way there is an asterisk beside write cache
<mendred> hmmm...figures
<ubuntu_rocks> thats on my ubuntu laptop im on now
<mendred> k...
<ubuntu_rocks> whats the diff between adept and synaptic?
<mendred> both do the same thing..
<mendred> synaptic is much older
<ubuntu_rocks> oh  do u think adept is better?
<mendred> hmmm nopes
<mendred> i use synaptic all the time...
<mendred> cause i am used to it
<ubuntu_rocks> ok just wondering thats all :)
<mendred> but adept is supposed to be the kubuntu package manager
<mendred> i really can't say
<mendred> cause i dont really use adept that much
<ubuntu_rocks> ok well thanks for all the info thus far.. i really appreciate it. I'll go get rid of suse 10 on my desktop and re-install kubuntu flight 5 and do updates and see if it fixes the problem
<ubuntu_rocks> do u know which desktop  uses the least amount of resources? gnome or kde?
<mendred> historically gnome...
<mendred> but haven't used gnome for a while
<mendred> i guess kde is always a little more resource intensive
<ubuntu_rocks> hmm ok
<mendred> but to me a little bit more easier to use in the sense u can do exactly what u want..
<ubuntu_rocks> with kde?
<mendred> yes
<mendred> i would suggest u try both
<mendred> and decide what u like
<mendred> it depends from person to person
<ubuntu_rocks> ya i've used both and i prefer kde.. just seems to have more useful apps with it as well
<mendred> well...gnome philosophy is to simplify things..
<mendred> so the number of apps will probably be lesser
<ubuntu_rocks> ugh.. if you simplify things too much it weakens the product (just my opinion)
<mendred> but again apps can be used in either...
<mendred> well u can run amarok in gnome and gimp in kde
<mendred> for eg.
<ubuntu_rocks> but you cant run koffice in gnome though correct
<ubuntu_rocks> ?
<mendred> i dont see why not :)
<ubuntu_rocks> hmmok
<tristanmike> you can run it, but it's windows and buttons don't adapt to the "Gnome Lifestyle" as I understand it
<fatejudger> it works like crap
<fatejudger> and Gnome is slow anyways
<mendred> tristanmike: i stand corrected
<mendred> ubuntu
<ubuntu_rocks> :)
<mendred> ubuntu_rocks: Like i said i am the wrong person to ask these..last gnome i used was what 2.8..
<mendred> <a href="http://mendred.bravejournal.com">
<mendred> here</a>
<mendred> eep
<mendred> sorry
<mendred> this touch pad
<tristanmike> I <3 them all equally, they all have a purpose
<mendred> is too sensitive
<msingh> flight
<ubuntu_rocks> thanks again everyone :)
<ubuntu_rocks> good nite or morning
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to make one kicker panel transparent and the other one not?
<jesusfish> anyone here know how to make KDE/XGL/compiz-gnome work?
<fatejudger> jesusfish: video card?
<jesusfish> fatejudger: nVidia 6200
<jesusfish> fatejudger: used it with a XGL live CD already
<Dr_House> wiki mentions that w32codecs dont work with amd64 and says this is a fix: Some people on AMD64 solve this problem by installing a 32-bit version of the operating system inside a chroot (such as via Linux Vserver or [WWW]  dchroot), and this works very well.    .. anyone know what that means?
<fatejudger> jesusfish: there's a howto for nvidia cards on the forums
<fatejudger> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147711&page=3
<fatejudger> you're lucky, I have an ATI
<fatejudger> which doesn't work
<fatejudger> at least in KDE
<fatejudger> you'll have to go to the first page
<jesusfish> fatejudger: thx
<fatejudger> jesusfish: np
<me2win> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fatejudger> me2win: wtf are you doing here?
<me2win> fatejudger, im always on here
<[BreliC] > hey, is there a kubuntu+xgl channel?
<leif_> anyone got agood howto/idea how to get all codecs to work in Kaffein?
<me2win> ubotu, tell leif_ about restricted
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<purplefeltangel> omg?!
<purplefeltangel> why is kubuntu-desktop going to take like 3 hrs to download??!!
<purplefeltangel> i dont remember it taking that long the first time o_o;
<CheeseBurgerMan> Connection must be slower
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<purplefeltangel> GHEY ;.;
<jtshaw> !dev
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jtshaw
<jtshaw> ok.. I'll bite (having a blond moment here).. anyone know the the kubuntu dev channel is?
<okrim> #kubuntu-devel
<jtshaw> thanks...
<okrim> np
<erofee> hi guys and girls
<okrim> hi
<erofee> can anyone suggest a good starting point for a person completely new to Kubuntu and Linux
<okrim> installing it? :P
<okrim> not sure where to point you.. what are you looking for exactly?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I know somewhere
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just gotta find it
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<okrim> know what?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kudos.berlios.de/
<Dr_House> dammit .. is there no way to play divx files on breezy with amd64 architecture
<okrim> oh.. heh
<robotgeek> Dr_House, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_House> robotgeek i checked that, but none of it is workign for me
<Dr_House> i enabled universe and multiverse repos but i can't find anything in the 'other non-free formats section'
<robotgeek> Dr_House: i think vlc plays divx
<Dr_House> i'll try that out, thanks
<Dr_House> oh, awesome .. it works
<leif_> how do i assosiate wmv with VLC ?
<jesusfish> hmm...anyone using XGL know why gnome-window-manager starts but I have no winddecs?
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<darkmatter> Hello
<darkmatter> Can someone help me with installing kubuntu to a secondary hard drive from the dvd?
<darkmatter> I downloaded the Dapper Drake dvd and it took me about 2 days, so id rather not give up
<darkmatter> anyone?
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<robotgeek> darkmatter: moment
<darkmatter> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> What have you done so far?
<darkmatter> downloaded the newest i86 iso, burned to dvd, booted in live mode, then restarted and tried to install
<darkmatter> but it wouldnt recognize any device
<CheeseBurgerMan> Grr, never tried using a live installer
<darkmatter> i tried hda, hdb, hdc, hdd
<CheeseBurgerMan> Afraid I'll have to pass
<darkmatter> well, the installer isnt live
<darkmatter> Its in the linux boot menu
<darkmatter> or whatever is after bios
<darkmatter> hmm
<darkmatter> jesusfish
<darkmatter> i prefer christmuffin
<darkmatter> rolls of the tongue a bit easier
<jesusfish> lol
<darkmatter> i never quite understand IRC's.....
<darkmatter> lists tons of people on but no one talks
<darkmatter> it frightens me
<darkmatter> what is humanity becoming?
<purplefeltangel> darkmatter: i talk. sometimes. :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> I just haven't a clue what to do, therefore, I don't speak. :P
<darkmatter> a voiceless mob of nothingness?
<Arcanimus> good night all
<darkmatter> ah
<darkmatter> they speak!
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<purplefeltangel> rofl
<purplefeltangel> i am cycling between channels to see if anything being said interests me
<purplefeltangel> and getting support in ##windows
<darkmatter> well
<darkmatter> does that interest you?
<purplefeltangel> but btw, this might be better for #kubuntu-offtopic
<darkmatter> well, im here for on topic
<darkmatter> but
<darkmatter> no one seems to notice me
<darkmatter> :/
<purplefeltangel> sorry. what is your problem? :P
<darkmatter> so i feel neglected
<darkmatter> well, i downloaded the latest i86 kubuntu dapper dvd
<darkmatter> took about 2 days
<darkmatter> burned it to a dvd
<darkmatter> live works fine
<darkmatter> but i cant instal it to this secondary hard drive ive been itching to use
<darkmatter> actually, got it specifically for dual booting linux
<purplefeltangel> what specific problemsa re you having?
<darkmatter> in the kubuntu boot menu, right after bios, when i choose "install to hard disk"  it starts, then says something like device does not exist
<darkmatter> so, after trying the default it goes with
<darkmatter> i tried hda, hdb, hdc, hdd
<darkmatter> same thing
<purplefeltangel> ooh :/
<Dasnipa`> hda1
<purplefeltangel> i have no idea there.
<darkmatter> would that mean primary hard disk partition 1?
<darkmatter> because I want to install it to my secondary hard drive
<CheeseBurgerMan> hdb1 probably
<Dasnipa`> yeah
<jesusfish> do gconf/compiz settings take effect right away?
<darkmatter> my primary is literally clogged to the point of a windows heart attack
<darkmatter> hmm
<darkmatter> have you guys installed dapper drake from the dvd yet?
<purplefeltangel> i'm still on Breezy
<purplefeltangel> terrified of upgrading :P
<darkmatter> oh
<purplefeltangel> rofl sorry i am not very helpful
<darkmatter> i was gonna get breezy, but I read somewhere that i need dapper to install xgl
<darkmatter> thats ok :)
<darkmatter> does linux recognize NTFS disk format?
<darkmatter> could that be the problem?
<Dasnipa`> you can mount read only
<darkmatter> ?
<darkmatter> what would that do?
<Dasnipa`> but no that shouldnt be a problem
<darkmatter> ok
<darkmatter> so in the installed
<Dasnipa`> you can mount ntfs read only so you have access to your files... but write access is experimental
<darkmatter> what should the command line be to install it to my secondary hd
<darkmatter> or what is the difference between secondary and slave?
<darkmatter> im not sure which it is
<darkmatter> hmm
<_soul> por favor alguem ai tem problemas com o kate
<_soul> o meu nao abre nem a pau
<darkmatter> well, ill try the hdb1
<darkmatter> bye
<_soul> fui desinstalar ele no apt e quase desinstalava o kubuntu junto
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* robotgeek hopes he got the lanugage correct
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think so
<_soul> num tem ubuntu-br-br ?
<bimberi> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Seith> lo
<purplefeltangel> UH
<purplefeltangel> if i am installing kubuntu-desktop and it asks me which display manager i want as default, what should i say?
<koolatron> whatever your heart of heart moves you to truly choose
<purplefeltangel> but like
<purplefeltangel> i don't understand what choice i'm making
<koolatron> (it doesn't matter.  gdm versus kdm is more a choice of aesthetics than anything else)
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: essentially what login screen you want
<purplefeltangel> :S i don't get it ;.; what *are* they?
<koolatron> You start up your computer, and you get a graphical login screen
<koolatron> that's your display manager.
<purplefeltangel> oh
<purplefeltangel> so if i want to stay with the one i have now, i choose . . . gdm?
<koolatron> gdm is gnome's display manager, but it doesn't have a problem starting a kde session up for you if you've got kubuntu-desktop installed
<koolatron> you can always change it if you don't like it
<purplefeltangel> hokay thank you
<purplefeltangel> ok say i have just installed kubuntu and i want to uninstall some unnecessary programs . . . what would be a list of everything i definitely should NOT touch?
<nalioth> purplefeltangel: when you go to uninstall something, if it takes more than 3 dozen other things, that's one that should stay
<purplefeltangel> errr . . .
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you should definetly not touch libqt3-mt
<purplefeltangel> hobbsee: no, i wouldn't think that would be a good idea.
<_jonathan> is anyone there?
<_jonathan> I'm wondering if there are any packages for nvidia 8178 for breezy
<crimsun> no.
<_jonathan> dang
<_jonathan> I would like to use it because I understand it has much more stable compostite features
<_jonathan> but I don't want to redo it everytime I upgrade the kernel
<_jonathan> suggestions?
<jayr168> how do I change mouse wheel sensitivity in gnome?
<crimsun> _jonathan: afaik you'll have to redo it per-kernel upgrade
<_jonathan> yeah, i knew that
<_jonathan> i know it's not that big of a deal...it's just a lot easier with everything being .debs
<_jonathan> and I wonder how much trouble it will be when I upgrade to dapper
<crimsun> dapper has 8178 already
<_jonathan> can i ask your honest opinion crimsun
<_jonathan> do you think dapper is stable enough to upgrade to at this point?
<nalioth> _jonathan: if you have to ask, then no.  one never knows when an update will come down and bodger the machine you put it on
<nalioth> _jonathan: can you do without your machine if that happens? or work around the malfunction?
<_jonathan> sure, but i dont like to :-)
<_jonathan> i appreciate your straight forwardness
<nalioth> _jonathan: i've got a machine right now that is deaf to any network, due to a bolluxed upgrade
<_jonathan> well, i think i am going to wait
<nalioth> _jonathan: i'll recover it in a week or two with a daily install disc or the next flight release
<_jonathan> I enjoy everything how it is now. I just wanted the new drivers for the improved composite support
<nalioth> but i've got lots of machines and none of my primary ones have dapper on them
<_jonathan> this is true
<_jonathan> and it wouldn't be so bad if i wouldn't have spent days tweaking and placing everything :-)
<_jonathan> stupid question, there is a good chance I couldn't just use the dapper nvidia packages right
<nalioth> _jonathan: most likely they'd cry out for their vintage of cohorts
<_jonathan> thought so :)
<_jonathan> dang
<_jonathan> oh well, I'll just install the driver and wait for a few months till dapper is released and more stable
<_jonathan> thank you again for your reasoning nalioth
<nalioth> _jonathan: well, i don't like broken boxes
<_jonathan> lol
<_josh> hello?
<_josh> hello
<nalioth> hi
<_josh_> i have a really n00bish question
<_josh_> how do i enable NTFS support in Kubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _josh_ about ntfs
<nalioth> priv msg inbound
<nalioth> you won't have write support, just read
<morzel> _josh_:
<_josh_> thanks alot
<_josh_> yes?
<morzel> edit fstab
<morzel>  /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222        0       0
<morzel> and then
<morzel> sudo umount -a
<morzel> mount -a
<morzel> sudo mount -a
<nalioth> morzel: if you're gonna intruct, please be more comprehensive
<morzel> hmmm
<_josh_> yeah, im a real n00b, new into Linux
<_josh_> and i have no idea what your talking about
<morzel> nalioth: what does this word mean: comprehensive?
<morzel> i have a bad english :(
<nalioth> morzel: means you forgot to tell _josh_ to "sudo mkdir /media/hda5" or w/e
<nalioth> _josh_: read the pm ubotu sent you, that will be easiest
<morzel> you don't need mkdir
<morzel> it's doing at install kubuntu
<morzel> you have a trouble with only permissions
<_josh_> im reading it, thanks
<_josh_> is there a type of copy and paste key combination in Kubuntu?
<MadSekkai> How do I check to see if a file is installed?
<admrl> _josh ctrl-c ctrl-v
<morzel> ctrl-insert shift-insert
<nalioth> MadSekkai: alt-f2 > adept
<admrl> MadSekkai: dpkg -l | grep programname on the command line
<_josh_> Ctrl-V doesnt work within the terminal does it
<morzel> yes
<morzel> shift-insert works
<admrl> _josh and if your mouse has 3 buttons
<nalioth> _josh_: depends on the terminal
<morzel> try it
<admrl> try clicking the middle button
<MadSekkai> Well. I have a big problem.
<MadSekkai> Let's say like I have a window open on the right... like XChat or something.
<_josh_> ooo it did work, thanks
<MadSekkai> and I try to rename a file on my Desktop... it doesn't let me.
<MadSekkai> When I type nothing happens.
<MadSekkai> Why doesn't it work, and how do I fix it?
<MadSekkai> anyone?
<_josh_> it said it couldnt find the disks!
<_josh_> no suitable windows/mac disks found(which i have both an NTFS and HFS+ partitions)
<fatejudger> !dma
<morzel> _josh_: what is the output of the "sudo fdisk -l" command?
<morzel> and what is in your fstab?
<_josh_> i ran the script and got the error
<_josh_> now, the website i was sent, is going into the manual method
<_josh_> which i believe is what you said
<_josh_> my god this is confusing
<nalioth> _josh_: type in a console "sudo fdisk -l"
<nalioth> _josh_: that error msg is quite common, even after the script has functioned properly
<_josh_> ok, i have the list now
<nalioth> _josh_: do you see your partitions in it?
<_josh_> yes i do
<nalioth> good! :)
<_josh_> muy bueno!
<_josh_> what next ;>
<_josh_> nalioth
<_josh_> cmon man
<nalioth_zZz> _josh_: what?
<_josh_> ha, i thought you left
<nalioth_zZz> _josh_: your fstab has been augmented
<_josh_> i have this partition list
<nalioth_zZz> your disks will mount automatically now
<_josh_> i never actually did anything though
<_josh_> i just listed the partitions
<nalioth_zZz> then nothing actually happened
<_josh_> thats the problem. storage media still does show my media partition
<nalioth_zZz> if you ran the script using 'sudo', you've accomplished what you requested
<nalioth_zZz> use your file manager
<nalioth_zZz> night
<_josh_> shit
<_josh_> this was supposed to be "the peoples linux"
<nalioth_zZz> _josh_: people need sleep. i've been in here over 12 hours today
<_josh_> by all means sleep dude. g'night
<nalioth_zZz> if you ask nicely there are people who can help you
<nalioth_zZz> or don't
<quickquestion> is there a localisation file for albanian (in terms of KDE)
<us> why is everything in the most bleeding edge KDE so huge
<quickquestion> us good question
<Tsagadai> its driving me crazy
<Tsagadai> does it have a fix
<Tsagadai> well can anyone help with the latest kubuntu upgrade having an unusably large font and window size?
<Hobbsee> Tsagadai: breezy or dapper?
<Tsagadai> dapper
<tijnAFK> can i force apt to remove something?
<Tsagadai> i ran an apt-get upgrade yesterday and today everything is so large i had to change to a higher res monitor
<Tsagadai> apt-get remove i think
<Hobbsee> Tsagadai: when did you last upgrade?
<Tsagadai> yesterday
<Hobbsee> and what are your fonts set to, in system settings?
<Tsagadai> like 12 hours ago
<tijnAFK> Tsagadai: no i mean like force
<Tsagadai> in system settings size 5 at the moment(and still huge) in zorg.conf 75dpi
<Tsagadai> rm works :)
<tijn> haha
<Hobbsee> *scratches head*
<Hobbsee> i wonder what happened there - it should be set to 96 dpi, with the fonts at around 10-11
<Hobbsee> iv'e got no idea, sorry - i havent noticed any changes on my system today, also running dapper
<Tsagadai> ive changed both settings
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<Tsagadai> they offered minor fixes
<Tsagadai> ive seen some talk on the web it has something to do with nvidia
<Hobbsee> could well do - google?
<Tsagadai> <<running GF4-460
<Tsagadai> hasn't turned up much so i came here
<Hobbsee> i see
<Tsagadai> is there some way to revert to my previous version
<Hobbsee> personally, i dont know.  then again, i dont know everything.
<Tsagadai> who does :)
<Hobbsee> maybe someone else who's here?
<Hobbsee> if you grab the old deb, you can usually install it by sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Hobbsee> old deb will be in /var/cache/apt/archives, among other places
<Hobbsee> oh, and file a bug for it on malone
<Tsagadai> yay more bugs!
<Tsagadai> i found a few yesterday as well :)
<Tsagadai> nothing major or hard to fix
<iGadget> morning
<Hobbsee> what di dyou find yesterday?
<tijn> Hey
<Hobbsee> hi iGadget
<tijn> dutchie :D
<iGadget> righto
<iGadget> anyone running dapper already?
<tijn> yep
<iGadget> great... I have this very weird problem with x.org
<Tsagadai> several minor overruns in ark
<Tsagadai> hit us with the prob gadget
<iGadget> I have a 1600x1200 flatpanel connected, but I only get to use it up to 1280x1024
<iGadget> I already edited x.org.conf to comment any other modelines etc that do not say 1600x1200
<iGadget> then I killed kdm by using ctrl-alt-backspace
<iGadget> but it keeps coming back @ 1280x1024
<iGadget> where does kdm / kde get it's config from, if not from x.org.conf?
<iGadget> Or do I actually have to reboot for this? :\
<tijn> nope
<tijn> kde runs on the xserver so, it gets its config from there
<iGadget> tijn: that's what I thought...
<iGadget> but if so, 1280x1024 shouldn't be available anymore whatsoever
<tijn> well, you changed your xorg.conf.. do have more lines in it with resolutions?
<iGadget> what's also funny, is that when I installed the nvidia binary drivers yesterday, I could scale up to 1600x1200. But after a reboot, things were all back @ 1280x1024
<iGadget> tijn: yes, but they're all commented out
<iGadget> all of them, except the 1600x1200 ones
<tijn> ok
<tijn> and if you look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<tijn> can you paste it @ pastebin?
<iGadget> sure
<iGadget> hmmm... this sounds bad:
<iGadget> (II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200@60" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.
<iGadget> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10712
<iGadget> sounds like the nv driver is doing some probing on it's own and ignoring xorg.conf...
<tijn> mmh yes, i think thats why it doesnt work
<iGadget> -sigh-
<iGadget> then why did it work yesterday? :\
<tijn> it might be your nvidia driver
<iGadget> it's the one shipping with kubuntu dapper
<iGadget> the latest afaik
<tijn> mmh
<iGadget> 'shipping' as soon as you add universe, that is
<tijn> well, larger than BIOS programmed..
<iGadget> NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.
<iGadget> maybe I should disable i2c?
<iGadget> don't probe, just keep the specified settings
<tijn> dont know you can try it
<iGadget> will do
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> well, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Hobbsee> !no ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<ubotu> Hobbsee: okay
<Hobbsee> stupid commas.
<iGadget> re
<iGadget> still no luck
<iGadget> i2c module is happily ignored
<iGadget> and probed directly by the nvidia driver
<iGadget> let's try commenting module 'ddc' now
<tijn> wierd
<iGadget> -sigh-
<iGadget> no effect
<tijn> mmmh
<tijn> you could try a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<tijn> erhm
<tijn> you could try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tijn> so you reconfigure it
<iGadget> will do
<iGadget> Or... I should check dell for a panel BIOS update
<iGadget> since it's reporting it's native res wrong
<iGadget> (hell, I didn't even know tft's HAD a bios...)
<tijn> me neither :)
<tijn> you could try a reconfigure
<tijn> dont think its ur screen
<Steven_M> hi all
<tijn> hey
<Steven_M> which apt-get source would be the best one to downlod kde 5.1 from?
<kosh> I would try one that has a time machine
<kosh> since kde 3.5.1 is the most current version :)
<kosh> if you manage to get 5.1 can you send me the source code? :)
<iGadget> tijn: just ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... let's pray ;)
<tijn> ik bid ff stukje mee ;)
* tijn is reinstalling :S
<iGadget> no change...
<iGadget> whatsoever
<iGadget> -sigh-
<tijn> wierd
<iGadget> oh yes, something has changed - it's now @ 85Hz instead of 60
<iGadget> hurray
<iGadget> NOT
<Steven_M> kosh: sorry I meant 3.5.1
<Steven_M> :)
<iGadget> Steven_M: try dapper flight5, has 3.5.1 included
<kosh> if you are using breezy tnen kde 3.5.1 is here deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<iGadget> tijn: fixed it!
<tijn> sweet
<tijn> how
<iGadget> apparently, the nvidia driver wasn't properly installed
<iGadget> ran nvidia-xconfig again - boom - working
<tijn> ah sweet
<Steven_M> thank  kosh
<iGadget> so... driver 'nv' is bad
<iGadget> driver 'nvidia' is good
<iGadget> :)
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> can anybody tell me what skim is? running after an upgrade on my station
<robotgeek> Russel: skim is to allow input in non-english languages
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> you mean non-latin characters?
<robotgeek> Tm_T: :)
* robotgeek has vague idea :P
<Tm_T> because I speak non-english language and yet can write all without skim ;)
<Tm_T> robotgeek: share it
<robotgeek> Tm_T: noted
<Tm_T> oh well
<robotgeek> time for bed, so later
<Russel> so i need it? at the moment this semes useless
<Tm_T> robotgeek_zzz: good night :)
<Tm_T> Russel: I doubt you need it
<Russel> ok... thx
<Tm_T> just kill it and see if you miss something
<Tm_T> if not, it's useless to you
<alexnicol> Morning
<alexnicol> Does anyone know owt about printer drivers?
<simian> morning
<glick> scuse me i installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, and the first thing i notice is that the fonts are why crappily large
<glick> whats wit dat?
<visik7> is there any inconvenience in using a vanilla kernel over the ubuntu kernel? I mean: is there some patches vital for ubuntu not privided by vanilla kernel ?
<glick> anyone?
<planB> glick, run xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<planB> glick so what's your dpi?
<glick> another question is 3.4.3 not the version i want to be using?
<iGadget> wtf... just installed nvidia driver
<glick> sh: xpdyinfo: command not found
<iGadget> but  the KDE display settings still say the 'nv' driver is loaded
<iGadget> what's that all about
<planB> sorry glick sudo apt-get install xdpyinfo first
<glick> planB, it cant find the packate
<glick> package
<glick> i do like the file previews
<simian> if xgl is working correctly do you still need nvidia/ati drivers or have i get the wrong end of the stick?
<TobyK> 'lo
<iGadget> gotta run
<TobyK> i'm having issues with Kubuntu and usb drives, can anyone help?
<TobyK> i'm having issues with Kubuntu and usb drives, can anyone help?
<brunft> hi
<brunft> running a fresh Kubuntu Breezy install
<brunft> i now realized that there should be a menu "Window" in Konqueror
<brunft> But there isn't :(
<brunft> Any ideas why?
<brunft> Or how to get it?
<brunft> The menu "Go" (contained in a screenshot in the Konqueror help) is also missing :(
<Blissex> brunft: Konqueror can be started in one of several profiles, perhaps the profile you are using does not have them yet.
<Blissex> brunft: look at 'Settings:Load profile'
<Blissex> brunft: look at 'Settings:Load view profile' and select a profile which is not the ''simple'' one.
<brunft> Blissex: I don't even have the Settings:Load profile menu entry
<Blissex> brunft: thats sort of unlikely. But le tm check how Konqueror looks with the simple profile
<tijn> !kdm
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tijn
<tijn> meh
<tijn> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> tijn: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Blissex> brunft: BTW try typing in a terminal window: kfmclient openProfile 'Web Browsing'
<brunft> Thats the command of my Konqueror link in the panel
<brunft> If i run kfmclient without parameter seems to open also whe Web Browsing profile
<brunft> is there a sort of complex/advanced profile i can load?
<Blissex> brunft: that is the complex/advanced profile :-)
<brunft> oh =)
<Blissex> brunft: the profiles you can try have the names of the files in '~/.de/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<Blissex> brunft: the profiles you can try have the names of the files in '~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<Blissex> brunft: so try some other one.
<tijn> how do i change the kdm theme?
<brunft> Blissex: By default there is no such directory ... i now saved the current profile and it was created
<Blissex> brunft: ahhh, that might explain something perhaps.
<brunft> Blissex: How do i change the profile, especially add/change menu's?
<Blissex> brunft: well, you change profile by changing Konqueror, and then saving. No idea about menus.
<brunft> There are some other profiles, i see them if i save a profile, will try to find the location of them
<Blissex> brunft: try 'locate konqueror/profile'
<brunft> yo found it, but they also do not display my missing menu's ...
<brunft> What i even do not understand is, why there is a menu entry to save profiles but none to load them
<simian> does anybody know why kaudiocreator just pauses when you click on rip
<simian> it's like it's waiting for something?
<brunft> Blissex: Will post the issue into the Kubuntu forums, thanks for your help anyway
<markc> howdy, I upgraded one machine to dapper, instead of install flight6 from scratch, and I don't seem to be able to switch to administration mode in the control panel (ie; for cups)... any suggestion what package(s) I might  be missing ?
<markc> oops, I meant flight5
<markc> or, what package is needed for KDE sudo under the hood ? (gksu or something perhaps?)
<bimberi> markc: perhaps kdesu (which is part of the kdebase-bin)
<reon> Hi
<morzel> hi all
<morzel> do you know, how can i change the default font of open office impress?
<morzel> it's helvetica now, and i have a big problems with it
<dash-> mm i just fully upgraded to latest drapper
<dash-> now when kde comes to the login screen its all distorted
<dash-> :/
<dash-> if i do ctrl + alt f1
<dash-> and then ctrl + alt f7
<dash-> and it refreshes ok
<dash-> and i can see it
<dash-> dunno why i need to refresh
<reon> I have the same issue
<reon> busy upgrading my flight 5 install I did a few minutes ago
<dash-> yeah im fully upgraded
<dash-> still same prob
<dash-> ive got an IBM T41
<dash-> laptop
<SkrotFFS> What prob?
<dash-> read a few lines up
<SkrotFFS> doesn't happend here :>
<SkrotFFS> What does, however, is that closing the lid of my laptop causes acpid to use all my CPU..
<dash-> lol
<SkrotFFS> indeed
<SkrotFFS> My CPU went up to 98 degrees celcius yesterday because of it..
<dash-> LOL
<SkrotFFS> Yeah.. pentium-m dies at ~100 ;)
<dash-> hehe
<SkrotFFS> I need to sort that shit out :p
<tijn> how do i change the kdm theme?
<_root> i apt-get install terminal but I cannot find it under the k menu
<markc> anyone know what package allows for administration mode in the control panel ?
<_root> why? where do I find it?
<GNU_Style> i apt-get install terminal but I cannot find it under the k menu
<markc> _root: do you mean konsole ?
<GNU_Style> I have konsole, but I want the terminal in GNOME style
<markc> it's probably in /usr/bin
<markc> ie; start it from konsole, make sure you have the right program, then manually add it to kmenu
<GNU_Style> its not the right one.. do you know the name of the default terminal in gnome?
<GNU_Style> im having problems with 'konsole'
<markc> no, sorry ... I'm perfectly happy with konsole, never used anything else, except bash
<GNU_Style> is konsole = bash?
<GNU_Style> my problem with konsole is if I paste something it add '2~' line
<markc> yes, konsole uses bash as the actuall shell process
<markc> apt-cache search terminal | grep gnome
<iegary> GNU_Style: the default GNOME terminal is "gnome-terminal" (also the package name)
<tijn> !beer
* ubotu pours tijn a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<tijn> :D
<GNU_Style> ohh ic
<GNU_Style> when I used C-A-insert in konsole it adds a '2~' after the pasted text.. why?
<markc> GNU_Style: that does nothing with my konsole settings
<GNU_Style> example is I copied the text 'apt-get' and paste in to konsole it paste's 'apt-get2~' why is this so?
<markc> GNU_Style: how did you copy it ?
<iegary> the default insert shortcut is C-S-insert?
<markc> so I can try the same thing
<GNU_Style> ctrl+c  in a text file and paste it using ctrl+alt+insert in konsole
<markc> yeah but how did you select the text in the first place ?
<GNU_Style> i mean ctrl-alt is really ctrl-shift
<GNU_Style> by highliting with the mouse
* kokurya^afk is back.
<markc> heh, I'm confused, I just use the mouse to swipe whatever text I want to copy and paste it with the middle mouse button, never done it any other way
<iegary> well 'insert' is <esc>2~, so maybe your keyboard settings are causing an extra 'insert' keypress to be seen.
<GNU_Style> i used the numpas to insert
<markc> I just tried, swip -> ctl-c, then alt-shift-insert into console and it worked with no 2~ appended
<GNU_Style> theres no insert in my keyboard other than the numpad 0
<GNU_Style> maybe its because of my keyboard, try using the numpad 0 as insert with numlock on
<markc> GNU_Style> yeah, I get strange stuff when I use num-0 with various alt-shift-ctl keys
<GNU_Style> ic.. thats the one causing the problem
<markc>  GNU_Style> but... if you use the mouse to swipe-copy some text, in any application, why not just use middle (or RMB) mouse button to paste while your hand is still on the mouse ?
<GNU_Style> thats a good idea.. thanks...
<GNU_Style> my firefox seems to use a different cursor than KDE, why?
<markc> GNU_Style> does that work  for you ? (do you have a 3 button mouse?)
<markc> GNU_Style> firefox uses the GTK gui libs (the same as gnome)
<GNU_Style> but GTK to QT engine is installed
<mart> it still has it's own themes.
<GNU_Style> how do I change that in kubuntu?
<mart> check Tools->themes
<mart> Get more themes.
<markc> I just had a look at firefox here and I can't see any difference with either the normal pointer or the text cursor when something is highlighted
<GNU_Style> themes ifor KDE?
<GNU_Style> where the control panel in kubuntu 5.10?
<mart> GNU_Style: no, Tools menu in firefox
<[Nige] > helo
<Kabal> Kubuntu 5.10 KDE 3.4.3
<Kabal> got error playing a video file.. restarted the video.. now it says sound system busy..
<Kabal> How do I restart the sound system?
<markc> GNU_Style> Kmenu -> System Settings
<tijn> killall artsd
<Kabal> tijn: thanx :)
<Kabal> How do I restart it?
<GNU_Style> i cant seem to find the kmenu editor even if I installed it in adept
<mart> GNU_Style: right click on the K
<tijn> Kabal: goes auto @ a sound request
<[Nige] >  does anyone know how to specifiy 2 different backgrounds on different monitors in kubuntu?
<Kabal> tijn: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:834:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client
<tijn> ?
<tijn> wierd mom
<Kabal> VLC media player 0.8.5-svn Janus
<Kabal> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:196:(make_local_socket) connect failed: /tmp/alsa-dmix-9991-1143202178-488752: No such file or directory
<tijn> type artsd
<flusher_> hello
<Kabal> tijn: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Kabal> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<Kabal> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<Kabal> device is busy.. I know.. it crahed while playing video
<tijn> mmh, check with ps ax if there is something sound stuff working
<Kabal> but I don't want to restart my whole laptop
<tijn> if so, kill it
<Blippe> !rbscrobbler
<ubotu> [rbscrobbler]  a script listening for rhythmbox and sending the info to last.fm. It has to be run as an application by its own. Try running it in a terminal.
<Kabal> tijn: id 9991 won't be killed
<Kabal> that;s xine
<tijn> kill -9
<Kabal> thus  kill -9 9991 ?
<tijn> jep
<Kabal> I see :)
<mart> pkill is worth knowing about too - takes a process name.  saves you looking it up everytime.
<Kabal> tijn: It worked! :)
<Kabal> Thanx this goes in my memory :)
<tijn> kk
<Kabal> kk?
<flusher_> in kcontrol > keyboard shortcuts, i can't use the windows key, is there something to cfg with xbindkeys, xmodmap or something else ?
<tijn> okay ;)
<Kabal> ke :)
<tijn> ah dutchie ;)
<Kabal> idd :D
<Kabal> lots to learn in linux :) but I like it alot :D
<tijn> its nice :)
<flusher_> in other words, i'd like to use the windows (super-L) key to open the K menu or minimize all windows (windows + M), but the super-L key seems not to be "detected" by kubuntu, what must I do please ?
<bertos> hi
<tijn> always used debian, but for my klapplank kubuntu is nice ;)
<Kabal> hahhahahaha
<Kabal> same here :)
<bertos> is python-soya in ubuntu repositories??
<Kabal> I use a klapplank too :D
<Kabal> never heard of klapplank.. but rofl
<tijn> haha
<bertos> can anybody check it for me plz.. becouse i can't fint it in ftp.belnet.be
<weedar> I use my computer to play music when we have parties, how can I prevent users from using anything other than amarok (for example)?
<mart> kiosk?
<mart> or just create a user that doesn't start KDE, just kwin and amarok.
<rysiek|pl> weedar: ask them :P
<weedar> rysiek|pl, that's not really an option =)
<weedar> That's like asking hackers to not abuse your root login
<puckman> OMG
<tijn> ow you god ?
* puckman just installed flight 5
<tijn> waha
<puckman> it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet
<tijn> ow ment wha?
<tijn> hehehe
<puckman> I'm in love
<puckman> The startup is very smart!
<puckman> And it comes with scim pre installed
<puckman> allthough i have not tested that yet
<raphink> puckman: do you need scim ?
<puckman> yes
<raphink> ok
<puckman> I'm trying to learn Japanese
<raphink> ic
<puckman> My wife is Japanese so Japanese input is handy
<puckman> and I had a LOT of trouble trying to get it to work on 5.10
<raphink> mhm
<puckman> I gave up in the end, and here it is, preinstalled.
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> asian support is one of the major reasons to delay dapper to june
<puckman> Really?
<raphink> yes
<puckman> Wow, well, thats worth it then!
<raphink> indian and chinese mostly
<raphink> mark got aware of how big the market is there
<puckman> I only use my Mac for WOW and Japanese input these days.
<raphink> India and China are rushing in the IT market
<puckman> And I saw there is a petition for WOW on Linux so who knows :P
<raphink> and the indian and chinese ubuntu LoCoTeams are growing fast
<raphink> puckman: do you play wesnoth?
<puckman> wesnoth?
<puckman> Whats that?
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> Wesnoth is the OpenOffice or RPG
<raphink> a free open-source RPG
<puckman> btw, I will be moving to Japan within 2 years.
<puckman> Ah, great.
<bertos> can anybody check if python-soya package is in ubuntu repositories??plz...:)
<raphink> available in Ubuntu of course
<raphink> the graphics are not so great
<raphink> but the rules are
<raphink> bertos: packages.ubuntu.com
<puckman> Ah, well, will give it a try
<puckman> 3D or pre rendered?
<tijn> root@Blackangel:/home/tijn# apt-cache search python-soya
<tijn> python-soya - high level 3D engine for Python
<tijn> bertos: there ya gp
<tijn> go*
<bertos> tijn, tnx man
<tijn> np
<iegary> puckman: I'm trying out scim with uim, works fine for Japanese
<iegary> puckman: you do have to run "im-switch -s scim" and then log back in.
<puckman> hmmmm
<puckman> got that weird root problem
<puckman> where I can run adept
<puckman> cant
<puckman> Anyone know what to do?
<raphink> what's the issue puckman?
<puckman> I start adept, it asks me for my passworrd and then just closes
<raphink> ah?
<raphink> are you up-to-date?
<puckman> I had that problem 6 months ago when I first started using kubuntu
<puckman> I just installed flight 5
<raphink> update it ;)
<raphink> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<puckman> of course, thats what solved it before, thanks.
<puckman> ah shit, no
<puckman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<raphink> no what?
<raphink> well because adept is open I guess
<raphink> ;)
<puckman> but its not open
<raphink> are  you sure it's not open somewhere else?
<puckman> well, not in the gui anyways.
<tijn> ps ax
<tijn> look for apt-get or something
<raphink> yep
<puckman> lots of adepts running
<puckman> no apt
<tijn> adept uses apt
<tijn> youre not using any?
<raphink> sudo killall adept
<tijn> then grab your gun and kill em all
<mornfall> raphink: ouch that hurt
<raphink> mornfall: hehe
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> sorry mornfall I didn't mean it against you ;)
<tijn> ?
<tijn> i so dont get it :)
<[Nige] > who do I set a different wallpaper for each monitor
<raphink> tijn: mornfall is adept's dev
<[Nige] > I know you can do this with kde :)
<tijn> aaah :)
<tijn> heheheh
<raphink> [Nige] : go the appearance settings
<raphink> and there you can do it :)
<mornfall> raphink: so even more people know who to bug on irc hmm? ;P
<rysiek|pl> [Nige] : RightClick on the Desktop
<tijn> haha
<raphink> mornfall: heh, you had to keep quiet on this ;)
<raphink> hehe
<rysiek|pl> [Nige] : -> Desktop configuration (or smthng similar, i've got a translation)
<raphink> it's no secret though, is it?
<Rayman> dapper+kcontrol -> broken display settings manager
<Rayman> any fixes?
<tijn> iam gonna tell mom!!
<[Nige] > rysiek|pl, it doesnt seem to be there :S
<raphink> ah talking of translations, I still have to go hack this .po file in the kde svn for systemsettings
<rysiek|pl> [Nige] : Breezy/Dapper and kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<raphink> Rayman: are you up-to-date?
<[Nige] > breezy kubunut, i know it worked under ubuntu with kde, I had it working yesterday but i rebuilt the pc today
<Rayman> raphink: well another dist-upgrade is running atm. But up-to-yesterday, yes
<rysiek|pl> [Nige] : ok, right-click on your desktop and tell me what do you have in the popup menu
<[Nige] > i can configure my desktop
<raphink> Rayman: works here
<[Nige] > but when i set a picture, its spanned across both monitors and it look horrid, i would like 1 picture per monitor
<rysiek|pl> [Nige] : whait... you want different wallpapers for different MONITORS or DESKTOPS?
<raphink> [Nige] : I thought you wanted one pic per desktop, not one per monitor
<[Nige] > okay, I have 2 monitors, I want each one to display a different picture
<rysiek|pl> aaargh. in that case I haven't got the slightest idea :)
<raphink> me neither
<Rayman> raphink: hmmh. It has never worked for me.. flight 4 and clean install
<[Nige] > no no, i dont want  multiple desktops :)
<[Nige] > I can do that
<raphink> Rayman: flight 4 is not what I call up-to-date
<raphink> dist-upgrade
<raphink> and it should work
<Rayman> raphink: I do that daily :)
<mart> gawd.
<raphink> Rayman: upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<Rayman> dist-
<puckman> back
<puckman> got fed up with killing so just rebooted
<bertos> how can i pass some parameters to kerner in liveCD boot
<bertos> ?
<Rayman> another one will be ready soon. Those OpenOffice packages are  bititch to DL
<Rayman> -typos.. my screen is running on 640x480 and I'm missing the rightmost part of this window :D
<bertos> when i type linux vga=791 installation is started
<[Nige] > i am pretty sure it has to do with xinerama
<bimberi> bertos: add them to the boot command (the function keys will tell you what options are available)
<bimberi> !xinerama
<ubotu> I guess xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<bertos> and when just hit ehner[to liveCD boot]  i see just blank screen [usin laptop] 
<visik7> kmail doesn't  display correctly accents characters
<visik7> from Mail and Newsgroup
<visik7> how can I fix it ?
<[Nige] > bimberi, those instructions just broke xinerama for me "S
<bimberi> bertos: i think there's a vga=### option
<bimberi> [Nige] : sorry to hear that :/
<[Nige] > bimberi, thats okay :) i got rid of the xinerama tag and its seems to be okay, apart from being able to specify different wallpappers per monitor
<vge> this is more like a openoffice question
<vge> if i downloaded a language pack
<vge> it changed language for the menus, i just need it for spelling purpoces
<Phazeman> is there any reason that there is no gkrellm skins package for kubuntu available ? the default gkrellm came without skins at all :(
<Phazeman> and there is nothing comes with apt-cache search gkrellm | grep skin
<Google_Firefox>  instruction Google Adsense http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download Firefox - http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<puckman> wtf?
<weedar> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<weedar> "Google_Firefox" spammed the channel from IP-adress 80.230.222.230
<Phazeman> anyone ?
<Phazeman> am i invisible or what ? can someone see what i type ?
<weedar> sure Phazeman
<Phazeman> weedar: any idea about gkrellm skins ?
<Phazeman> looks like something is missing in my sources.list
<weedar> I don't use gkrellm, but apt-cache search | grep skin doesn't output anything
<weedar> if that is any comfort to you
<Phazeman> ahh... found it :) i think i miss multivers and it's there
<Phazeman> thanks
<weedar> But I'm using multiverse and I didn't get any skins for it Phazeman
<Phazeman> weedar: i will try looking now...
<Phazeman> weedar: as i remember, the default gkrellm package should've come with the skins in it but it dodn't
<Phazeman> didn't
<Phazeman> thats what is strange
<weedar> ok
<weedar> But would've assumed that since there could exist hundreds of skins that is an addon you'd have to download sparately
<Phazeman> weedar: agreed, but other distro's coming with the default set
<DarkAdmiral> y is there such an old version of icewm in the repositories?
<Phazeman> last time i installed breezy it had the skins in it
<weedar> You must have added some weird repository Phazeman  =
<weedar> =)
<Phazeman> :)))
<puckman> damn, lot of updates to flight 5
<puckman> If I run into the dev guy who stuck skim into the base install I will buy him a beer
<Phazeman> weedar: there is no theme at all in that multiverse :( and i can't find anything on the web....
<mart> I still can't figure out how to use it
<mart> it doesn't remember my settings
<Phazeman> can someone  remind me what was that monitor proggy that shows the output on the root window on the background ?
<chouette> Hi
<tijn> Phazeman: dunno, but sounds nice
<chouette> Someone gave me a file to identify automatically the hard drives with XP data on Kubuntu yesterday, but i reinstall, and i forget the name...it was something like disk mounter..someone have it pls ?
<Rayman> alright. another dist-upgrade done and still can't configure display from KControl
<Rayman> the thing is.. it doesn't save the selected monitor AND I can't hit the apply button to, well, apply the resolution change.
<Phazeman> tijn: i'm looking for the name now.. will tell you in a minute
<tijn> k thnx
<chouette> Or at least if someone had a simple way to identify my hard drive on Kubuntu
<chouette> (they're NTFS)
<tijn> identify ? dont know what you mean
<tijn> normally with ide its hda*
<tijn> so if youre windows partition is on the first partition of the first hdd its hda1
<tijn> to check, you can do fdisk /devhda
<tijn> erh
<Phazeman> tijn: root-tail
<tijn> to check, you can do fdisk /dev/hda*
<tijn> Phazeman: thnx
<tijn> press p for partitions en see if your partition is there
<Phazeman> tijn: it's not it.. sec... i will try to find again
<tijn> or hdb
<chouette> there's nothing in fdisk/dev/hda
<chouette> disk ok, but no dev
<tijn> fdisk is a tool
<tijn> type: fdisk /dev/hda
<chouette> ok, sorry i misunderstood
<tijn> np
<chouette> in a console ? it doesnt work
<chouette> "no file or directory of this kind" or somthng
<Phazeman> FOUND IT !!!!!
<Phazeman> tijn: torsmo
<tijn> torsmo?
<tijn> aaah ok :D
<tijn> the program
<Tm_T> torsmo is old and unmaintained, but ok
<Tm_T> conky is newer
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<Phazeman> thanks Tm_T
<Phazeman> Tm_T: do you have any idea why fluxbox is so outdated ?
<Phazeman> breezy
<Phazeman> it's 0.9.12 and there is 0.9.15 already when 0.9.14 was running for more then a year
<mart> maybe the debian packager lost interest?
<Phazeman> mart :( i can't believe that...
<chouette> Still no one to help me find my hard drive please :(  ?
<mart> Phazeman: why not?
* chouette total Noob
<Phazeman> mart: coz its VERY popular
<mart> Phazeman: sure, but that doesn't mean the packager is still interested
<Phazeman> Tm_T: how do you start conky ? i've installed it and there is no executable
<Phazeman> :( i really hope he does...
<mart> Phazeman: it had a non-maintainer upload in January...
<Phazeman> i will try asking in #fluxbox...
<mart> Phazeman: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/f/fluxbox/fluxbox_0.9.14-1.1/changelog
<mart> Phazeman: might be easiest to grab the source from debian and rebuild if you want an update
<Phazeman> mart: i want the latest... the 0.9.15
<tijn> chouette: what did you type?
<Phazeman> mart: yeah.. i will try
<Phazeman> mart: 15:33 < fbot> ubuntu packages can be found at: http://logicvortex.net/debian/fluxbox/
<mart> still .14 :(
<reon> Is there a equivalent for Downloader for X with a KDE frontend ???
<mart> kget?
<mart> (he said, not knowing what downloader for x was)
<Phazeman> mart: yeah ":(
<reon> mart: dont like kget. I would like Downloader for X but with a KDE frontend and I dunno whether anybody has done it
<Phazeman> Tm_T: any idea about conky ?
<mart> reon: kinda hard to suggest something if you don't say what's wrong with kget...
<Phazeman> nm.. fount it
<reon> mart: one of those personal preference things. i cant remember whats wrong with kget but I did not like it when i tried it
<mart> reon: I didn't like it the first time, but I ended up going back and using it after a while :)
<reon> mart, I'll have a look again.
<Tm_T> Phazeman: ?
<Tm_T> Phazeman: there's "xonky"
<Tm_T> whoops
<Tm_T> Phazeman: "conky" I mean
<puckman> Anyone here installed flight 5?
<fek> moin
<puckman> Adept wont launch.
<puckman> Asks for my password and then nothing.
<jtshaw> puckman: check to see if there is an adept process running already
<mornfall> puckman: willing to debug? :)
<puckman> mornfall: sure, tell me what to do :P
<mrim> slt
<mornfall> puckman: can you apt-get source adept? :)
<mrim> ccccccccccommeeeeeeeeeent onnnnnnnnnn isttttttttttalllllllllll un serverrrrrrrrrr teamspppppppppeak surrrrrrrrr liiiiiiiiiinux
<puckman> just a warning, linix newbie
<admrl_school> mornfall i agree its very important to learn apt-get
<mornfall> apt-get source adept <-- command
<admrl_school> puckman: i learned this in a day when someone told me so here we go hopefully i will help you
<mornfall> it will download and unpack adept source package
<admrl_school> to install a package its
<admrl_school> sudo apt-get install *package*
* mornfall sighs
<admrl_school> to search for a package its
<admrl_school> sudo apt-cache search *package*
<puckman> Oh I know that bit
<admrl_school> thats almost all you need to know
<admrl_school> and sudo apt-get update
<puckman> I thought you where gonna ask me to look at the source
<puckman> :P
<admrl_school> to update yoru package list
<mornfall> oh lord
<admrl_school> and
<puckman> I have done an update and upgrade
<admrl_school> puckman
<admrl_school> then your good
<puckman> well no
<mornfall> can someone take admrl_school and put it somewhere out of my way? thanks
<mornfall> puckman: so listen to me now
<puckman> adept wont start in the gui
<puckman> ok
<puckman> listenting
<mornfall> puckman: and ignore admrl_school for a bit :)
* admrl_school comits suicide
<mornfall> puckman: can you use debuild?
<puckman> nope
<mornfall> hmm
<mornfall> puckman: do you have gdb?
<puckman> ok, just so you know
<puckman> clean HD
<puckman> clean install of flight 5
<puckman> which has been updated and upgraded via apt 10 min ogo
<Rayman> hello once again
<Rayman> I can actually change the resolution with an app called 'gvidm'
<Rayman> but that only changes 'rendered' resolution, not the actual desktop resolution/size.. thus 1600x1200->1280x1024 and I can scroll the screen around with my mouse.
<mhterres> hi
<puckman> Hello
<dipnlik> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<simian> !apache
<ubotu> [apache]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jdpj> oi
<jdpj> hello
<mhterres> hi (oi) :-)
<jdpj> on Brazil
<mhterres> me too
<mhterres> :-)
<dipnlik> three
<jdpj> rs
<jdpj> alguem de sao paulo
<mhterres> english please :-)
<mhterres> i'm from RS
<jdpj> ok
<dipnlik> jdpj , mhterres:  /join #ubuntu-br
<jdpj> thank you
<mhterres> we need #kubuntu-br too
<dipnlik> we can speak portuguese there
<dipnlik> mhterres: there's kubuntu discussion there too
<jdpj> bye
<FarSe3r> Hello, my sound is all weird. Its low and cracked. I have no idea what to do.....
<GNU_Style> f
<GNU_Style> i want to compile my kernel but I cant find the source with smp support.. ?
<mart> GNU_Style: there is only one source per version
<Al-Daja> it's possible  getting upgrades from some programs adding the source to source list, or something?
<GNU_Style> ic
<GNU_Style> is there a known bug in kubuntu dapper flight 4?
<visik7> probably more than 1
<visik7> it's a devel release
<tristanmike> Al-Daja, you don't upgrade programs "per se" unless you compile from source, or install by some other method. You do get all security updates that apply to the Ubuntu software
<tristanmike> GNU_Style, yeah, they are on flight 5 now
<GNU_Style> i cant seem to install flight 4
<GNU_Style> ok so.. if I do something wrong in compiling my kernel can I revert back to the previous?
<visik7> there is flight 5 now
<_chouette> hiho
<_chouette> Can someone help me to mount my hard drives ? i tried with the tool disk and filesystems but it didnt work..
<Al-Daja> tristanmike, hmm, for example amule i'm in 2.0.3 but already exist 2.1.1 i only can get it if i install directly from the webpage and so on
<tristanmike> visik7, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<visik7> not for me
<GNU_Style> wat does 'CC=gcc-3.4' really mean and 'export CC'?
<tristanmike> GNU_Style, yes, pretty much
<GNU_Style> ic CC a command in bash?
<GNU_Style> what about export?
<tristanmike> yes, without the quotes
<tristanmike> there should be more to "export CC" than you have there if I recall correctly
<tristanmike> that will change the default compiler to gcc3.4 rather than gcc4.x
<tristanmike> Al-Daja, if 2.0.3 is what's in the repos, that wont change untill the release after whatever release contains 2.0.3. So yes, you would have to go to the site to install a newer version. The only problem with that, is sometimes the newer versions require newer libs, which you must install and the newer libs may require newer libs which you must install, and those newer libs...well you get the point
<_chouette> yesterday here someone send me a file, it was called somthng like "disk mounter" in here there was a command like bash i dont know what, and it mounted automatically all my Windows hard drives
<_chouette> does someone konw this thing ?
<Al-Daja> tristanmike,  lol, now i get, a cycle of new libraries
<tristanmike> exactly
<tristanmike> now that's not to say you shouldn't try, that's worse case scenerio
<Al-Daja> that's why some programs in adept are older than the ones that already exist
<tristanmike> I have newer version of some apps, but it can take some work to get going because of the slippery slope aspect
<tristanmike> exactly
<Al-Daja> i real need sometime to study this thing, and who know's make some improvements
<Al-Daja> thx tristanmike
<_chouette> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is, like, totally, to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<tristanmike> that's why Linux is Fantastic, make the changes, enjoy the changes, live the changes. :)
<_chouette> can someone help me with mounting the HD please ? I'm just going crazy >_<
<tijn> huh?
<_chouette> Even diskmounter doesnt work
<tijn> is kubuntu linux? screw you guys, iam outta her ;)
<visik7> anyone have patched a vanilla 2.6.16 with suspend 2 ?
<tristanmike> chouette, how doesn't it work, what's not happening, I guess your hd isn't getting mounted, by why ?
<_mindspin> chouette you've been here yesterday with another nick?
<chouette> Yes...sorry for the flood btw, i didnt think about  that if taht's what you're about to say
<_mindspin> It's ok so far
<_mindspin> use pastebin when you want to paste
<chouette> yes i understood this now :)
<_mindspin> I still think that yore hd is mounted but you look at the wrong place
<chouette> So where should i look ?
<chouette> ./media, i suppose ?
<chouette> but nothing in here...
<tristanmike>   /media/drive   I would think
<dash-> anyone else using drapper
<tristanmike> chouette, it wouldn't have the "." in it, that makes it hidden
<dash-> my login screen is distorted with kde. was fine on breezy
<attax|thana> dash: upgrading right now :)
<chouette> it says /media/drive doesnt exists
<dash-> i alreayd did the upgrades
<chouette> (yes the "." is on purpose for here only)
<tristanmike> not "drive" litterally, it would have a name
<chouette> ah...*stupid*
<dash-> my screen is distorted now when i login i have to ctrl alt f1 and then ctrl alt f7 for a screen refresh
<dash-> so i cna see the login screen
<tristanmike> so cd /media  then  ls   gives you nothing ?
<dash-> \o/
<chouette> it says no file in here
<chouette> (/media/sda5)
<tristanmike> ls gives you /media/sda5  ?
<_mindspin> what do you get when you do a sudo cat/etc/fstab at commandline
<Phazeman> !firefox
<_mindspin> scsi disk or usb?
<chouette> sata that's all i know
<Phazeman> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<chouette> well internal too
<_mindspin> what do you get when you do a sudo cat /etc/fstab
<_martin> Hi. I'm getting "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available" when I try to add a deb server (to use for seveas / freenx). Not found an answer yet on Google -- please can anyone help?
<tristanmike> chouette, does "ls" give you when you are in /media  ?
<_martin> I get this error on apt-get update
<tristanmike> _martin, where you got the line for your sources list, should also have a command to log the public key, where did you get it ?
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody can recommend a command-line tool for decoding *.ape (MonkeyAudio) files to wavs? TIA :)
<chouette> http://pastebin.com/620081
<dash-> anyone know how to fix the login screen
<dash-> refresh problem with drapper
<chouette> tristan, where do i type "ls" ?
<_martin> tristanmike: thanks -- you're right, on http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ there are auth instructions I had not read. Ta.
<tristanmike> chouette, in a terminal, do a "cd /media"  then "ls"
<tristanmike> chouette, but by the looks of your fstab file, you for sure don't have it mounted
<tristanmike> what happens when you run the script from diskmounter ?
<chouette> damn...i'll try again with the tool
<chouette> i think diskmounter just didnt worked anyway
<tristanmike> chouette, load the page and select "save as" and save as is to your desktop ?
<chouette> i'll try with the graphical tool
<chouette> k
<chouette> !diskmounter
<ubotu> I heard diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<tristanmike> don't change the name or anything, just save to desktop
<chouette> ok it's saved
<chouette> same name
<tristanmike> don't change anything, just hit save
<tristanmike> don't add an extention like .txt just Save Page As....then Save
<tristanmike> to your destop
<tristanmike> s/destop/desktop
<chouette> And when it's saved ?
<tristanmike> once it's saved to your desktop, open a terminal and type:  "cd ~/Desktop"  with out the quotes
<fyrmedic> how do I install a .deb package that I downloaded?
<tristanmike> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<rysiek|pl> dpkg -i <your.file>.deb
<fyrmedic> thanks
<tristanmike> check synaptic first
<mertmr> turk varmi aranizda
<tristanmike> chouette,  then "sudo bash diskmounter"  again, without the quotes....put in your password and you should be good to go
<chouette> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb >> this for me too ?
<fyrmedic> is there a way to check that it was successful?
<chouette> and if so, i keep "filename" of "diskmounter" ?
<tristanmike> chouette, no, that dpkg line is not for you
<tristanmike> chouette, where are you at? have you changed directories to your Desktop ?
<tristanmike> fyrmedic, any errors? no, it was successful
<_martin> tristanmike: Thanks for the pointer - sorted. bfn.
<tristanmike> fyrmedic, you should be able to see the package in Synaptic/Adept
<tristanmike> _martin, good to hear, np
<chouette> ok it's done, i'll check
<tristanmike> chouette, did you get output this time? did it look like it was doing something ?
<chouette> YES. it worked
<Drakeson> does anyone have Wacom stuff here (and it's hopefully working)
<chouette> yes it did :) Thanx :D
<chouette> What was the problem, just so i know for later installation ?
<tristanmike> my guess is you didn't change into the directory that had that file when you did it last time, very easy mistake to make
<chouette> (cuz i typed what u said but without understandinf it)
<tristanmike> ok, can I pm you for a sec?
<chouette> no pron
<chouette> *prob
<tijn> where???
<tijn> ow
<tijn> prob ;)
<Phazeman> !thunderbird
<ubotu> I heard thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Pupeno> Is http://cgi.ebay.es/US-ROBOTICS-COURIER-I-MODEM-ISDN-V-34_W0QQitemZ6861745236QQcategoryZ8060QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem a full modem that would work with kubuntu without the nightmare that a soft-modem is ?
<Pupeno> it looks like a courier us-robotic, but there it says ISDN.
<prower> Hello everyone :> I'm trying to adjust the bass and treble on my Soundblaster Live, but changing them in the mixer seems to have no effect...is there something else that has to be changed first?
<JasonF> Is there a good howto on the net on how to setup dual monitors using 2 cards (i.e. it's not an nvidia twinview deal)
<juke> how i can get drivers to my geforce 2 gts/pro display card?? :P
<analfabeta> hi!
<analfabeta> how can i configure my proxy server in kopete?
<dwarner> Is linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp  2.6.10-34.7 still being support?  I see updates for 10-6, but not 10-5
<DeeJay1> hmm, it seems that I can live with Kubuntu for a while, disabling ACPI helped with the lost interrupts at least until I know how to make other packages than .rpms :)
* tijn goes home
<tijn> cya all
<chouette> Someone knows what the "universe and multiverse repository" is ?
<chouette> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-4e9645ccc8498974daa866ddb5afb1dcb6b3d0c6 (here)
<_mindspin> ubotu tell chouette about universe
<holy_fool> gotta prob, i installed automatiks and now my fonts in konqueror are invisible...
<chouette> Just to be sure : all the repositories i enable will be used when i update ?
<ccc_> yes
<chouette> kthx
<lwe> I have set up my wireless connection with WPA2 and it works, but everytime I reboot I need too "ifdown" ""ifup" the device. I use ifplugd and wpa_supplicant. Anybody has an elegant solution ?
<epinephrine> I read a walkthrough that made it just work on boot, but I went and formatted without bookmarking it :|
<GNU_Style> i compiled a custom kernel and installed it, is it safe to delete the /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12 directory? and the linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2 file?
<ninHer> hi all
<epinephrine> here it is. http://www.vollink.com/gary/deb_wifi.html
<lwe> That's the howto I followed...
<epinephrine> well, it worked for me :p
<epinephrine> my dongle is fried now, waiting on a new one, can't try it again yet :|
<epinephrine> ("dispatched" according to amazon, can't complain, they send it for free)
<lwe> Thank you epinephrine
<epinephrine> I seem to remember not following it exactly because some things just seemed rediculous
<GNU_Style> i compiled a custom kernel and installed it, is it safe to delete the /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12 directory? and the linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2 file?
* kokurya^afk is back.
<enigmista> hi guys
<GNU_Style> ic, after compiling my kernel as .deb, how do I build a kernel header?
<PoorYoric> hi
<PoorYoric> I'm having problems with SMP
<Yoric> better like this
<enigmista> anyone uses kubuntu + Creative Zen touch?
<Yoric> Well, booting with SMP support doesn't seem to work on my Intel Dual Core Celero.
<enigmista> noone uses gnomad2?
<mart> doesn't amarok support it?
<enigmista> mart: there is gnomad that support it, but it cannot find my device.
<mart> enigmista: that wasn't really what I asked...
<ovirrede> ?join #debian-pr
<enigmista> mart: lsusb give me Bus 005 Device 004: ID 041e:4131 Creative Technology, Ltd
<mart> enigmista: ok, but doesn't amarok support it?
<enigmista> no
<enigmista> sigh
<GNU_Style> after compiling my kernel as .deb, how do I build a kernel header?
<jind> Isn't the kernelfiles included?
<usuario> buenas
<usuario> alguno me lee?
<usuario> es que no se si va bien esto
<schorem> hi
<schorem> @usuario i do not understand...
<usuario> q?
<schorem> please english
<usuario> not speak englisg i'm spanish
<holy_fool> I want to change Disk And filesystem options i enterdie admin pass the pc is working but i dont gain the acces
<holy_fool> enter the
<mart> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mart> oh, he's gone
<holy_fool> could someone help me
<noteventime> Sure
<noteventime> I'll try
<holy_fool> is it because of the digitil wallet
<holy_fool> ?
<noteventime> holy_fool: What version?
<holy_fool> 5.10
<noteventime> Ok, have you tried in KControl?
<holy_fool> system settings...
<noteventime> Kcontrol and system settings are not the same, system settings is buggy in breezy
<holy_fool> what is Kcontrol?
<noteventime> try entering kcontrol in run
<holy_fool> ok
<PoorYoric> ok, things are looking up, I have finally managed to set the correct resolution
<PoorYoric> next step is to get SMP to work
<PoorYoric> Any hint on this ?
<PoorYoric> knowing that the -smp kernel fails to boot
<holy_fool> kcontrol started
<noteventime> Ok, try editing in kcontrol instead
<holy_fool> @noteventimie
<noteventime> PoorYoric, Symmetric Multiprocessing?
<noteventime> Or the protocol?
<PoorYoric> noteventime: indeed
<holy_fool> k thx
<noteventime> Does it work?
<PoorYoric> noteventime: multiprocessing, that is.
<noteventime> PoorYoric, Isn't it enough to install the SMP kernel?
<noteventime> linux-686-smp?
<oxez> Is koffice 1.4.95 the beta version of 1.5?
<apokryphos> yes
<jtshaw> oxez: that would be consistant with KDEs version scheme
<PoorYoric> noteventime: 2.6.12-9-686-smp
<oxez> alright thanks
<oxez> I wasn't sure :o
<noteventime> PoorYoric, Are you running 64bit?
<PoorYoric> no
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> Then try that one
<holy_fool> create_mountconfig
<holy_fool> QLayout "unnamed" added to QVBox "m_body", which already has a layout
<PoorYoric> noteventime: I am using a Dual Core Centrino, so no 64 bits
<noteventime> holy_fool, Have you updated your system recently?
<holy_fool> which way
<noteventime> sudo apt-get update
<noteventime> sudo apt-get upgrade
<noteventime> Or through one of the frontends
<noteventime> adept, synaptic, aptitude or kpackage
* PoorYoric suggests synaptic.
<holy_fool> ive installed automatiks
<noteventime> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<noteventime> ;), You should better try EasyUbuntu
<holy_fool> ^^
<noteventime> Anyway, you still need to update your system
* mart wonders anyone in easyubuntu heeded his requested for them to put real names in their copyright headers...
<PoorYoric> noteventime: as it turns out, when I boot with the -smp kernel, the bootup process doesn't survive pcmcia checking
<mart> seems not
<noteventime> PoorYoric, are you using pcmcia?
<noteventime> !pcmcia
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<holy_fool> how can i "deinstall" automatiks?
<noteventime> You can
<noteventime> t
<noteventime> You can't
<PoorYoric> noteventime: I'm actually not.
<holy_fool> s***
<PoorYoric> But it's a laptop, that's going to happen eventually.
<noteventime> Try removing it, dunno how though
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> holy_fool: Don't worry
<PoorYoric> ....
<noteventime> Shoudn't cause any major trouble...
<noteventime> PoorYoric, Hmm....
<PoorYoric> I actually just noticed a worrying error message in the bootup process.
<noteventime> Ok
<holy_fool> i just started with linux thats why i dont know "anything
<PoorYoric> Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual
<PoorYoric>  address 00000000
<noteventime> holy_fool: Do you knwo how to use adept?
<holy_fool> more ore less
<noteventime> PoorYoric, indeed
<holy_fool> thx
<noteventime> holy_fool: So you know how to update, right?
<noteventime> Try updating, that should fix it
<PoorYoric> well, I'll try without pcmcia
<noteventime> PoorYoric, I doubt it will help though
<_geert> m
<PaloDeQueso> How does one start a vnc server on the same display server as the one that I'm using. Like when I log in through vnc I want to see the same session I see when I'm at the box?
<Pupeno> Any ideas why I would get the error "Could not connect to host mail.pupeno.com.
<Pupeno> Any ideas why I would get the error "Could not connect to host mail.pupeno.com." when trying to send an email with kmail ? I've download emails successfully from the same place and my wife sent mails succesfully to the same place (with her account) ?
<Pupeno> I can event telnet to the host on port 25.
<wijn> Any idead on how to boot kubuntu with kde instead of only booting the command line interface?
<wijn> *ideas
<_chouette> someone know how to change the whole style ? windows, bar etc ?
<holy_fool> system setting
<holy_fool> appearance
<holy_fool> should be.
<_chouette> ok, but more, how to get other styles than the one already here ?
<Blippe> wijn, sounds like somethng is real screwy with your install
<wijn> hmm right
<wijn> lets do it over then
<wijn> during the install after the reboot it mentioned that some packets didn't fully install
<wijn> is it meant to put the cd in again after the reboot ?
<ShanghaiTeej> chouette, open up adept or synaptic and search "kde theme"
<_chouette> thx
<ShanghaiTeej> there are some in the repositories, also
<_chouette> got a good repositorie for KDE themes ? or a good website ?
<ShanghaiTeej> you can go to www.kde-look.org as well
<mhterres> yes
<mhterres> it's a great site
<mhterres> the best I know
<mhterres> oops, this is the only one I know :-)
<ShanghaiTeej> how long have you been using kubuntu chouette?
<_chouette> since yesterday
<mhterres> anybody knows another one ?
<ShanghaiTeej> well, you probably need to open up more repositories
<_chouette> that's why my questions are so...noob :)
<ShanghaiTeej> open up the terminal
<ShanghaiTeej> type sudo kate/etc/apt/sources.list
<_chouette> it says command not found :/
<wijn> how much space does kubuntu usually take on hdd on fresh installation?
<holy_fool> 2gb
<mhterres> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list ???
<wijn> right, that'll be my prob
<mhterres> kate(space)/etc/apt/sources.list
<mhterres> oops, sudo kate(space)/etc/apt/sources.list
<ShanghaiTeej> it will ask for a password, then delete the "#" off of the lines that start with "deb..."
<ShanghaiTeej> save the file and go back to your terminal and type in:  sudo apt-get update
<ShanghaiTeej> then look for "kde theme" in adept
<_chouette> still says error, i'll try adept yes
<ShanghaiTeej> hmm
<ShanghaiTeej> can you copy/paste your screen on here?
<ShanghaiTeej> try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_chouette> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<_chouette> ^^
<mhterres> hmmmm
<_chouette> k sudo nano seems to work
<_chouette> what should i do after that ?
<wijn> what is the most prefered bootloader here? Grub or Lilo?
<epinephrine> grub is definetly superior to lilo.
<epinephrine> but if it boots the OS, who cares? :)
<wijn> indeed, but i want to chose the one of which i can change the default OS to boot
<ShanghaiTeej> delete "#" before lines that begin with "deb..."
<ShanghaiTeej> Deleting these "#", will enable adept to connect to internet servers to download a wider array of updates and programs
<_chouette> I only delete the #, i dont move the deb line ?
<mcscruff> just the #
<mcscruff> so the line starts with deb
<wijn> right lets see, is there any possibility to install kubuntu spread over 2 discs?
<wijn> *2 hdd's
<mcscruff> i think so
<mcscruff> i cant see it being different thenusing more partitions
<_chouette> and then, i should save or somtehing ?
<ShanghaiTeej> yes
<ShanghaiTeej> i think you press control-x
<_chouette> Ctrl X is quit
<mcscruff> ctrl+s
<ShanghaiTeej> yeah
<mcscruff> for file-save
<mcscruff> *or
<ShanghaiTeej> it will ask you to save anyway before you quit
<ShanghaiTeej> then when you are in terminal again, type: sudo apt-get update
<ShanghaiTeej> and that will update the newly added repositories....then run adept and you have a whole mess more programs to choose from
<_chouette> Right :)
<mcscruff> [18:25]  <ShanghaiTeej> then when you are in terminal again, type: sudo apt-get update <<or open adept and click fetch updates
<_chouette> thanx :)...btw, what does Break means, when i try to install somthg from Adept ? The install doesnt seem to work
<ShanghaiTeej> if you are having troubles with adept
<ShanghaiTeej> i would try synaptic
<ShanghaiTeej> does the same thing, but its a different and more stable program
<ShanghaiTeej> type: sudo apt-get synaptic
<ShanghaiTeej> into the terminal
<wijn> holy crap how long is the resizing of partitions going to take
<mcscruff> depends on hardware
<mcscruff> :)
<mcscruff> did u all know that im batman
<mcscruff> :O
<wijn> 10 minutes, still 0% :P
<mcscruff> ^^bordem
<mcscruff> what are u using to resize partitions?
<wijn> the install program
<mcscruff> i have never used it
<mcscruff> always used full disk
<wijn> oh damned why didn't i just use partition magic
<wijn> well my disc is only 2 gb
<wijn> and the other one is 4.3
<mcscruff> shouldnt take too long then
<wijn> so i'll try to install kubuntu spread over two discs :P
<mcscruff> have one for /root and one for /home ?
<wijn> yeah something like that if it's possible
<mcscruff> im sure it is
<wijn> well lets see then, but first this re-partitioning
<wijn> i'm afraid if i'm going to abort it now, i'll screw up the entire disc
<wawa_> Hi guys, I am getting this error when I am trying to start amsn; "Unable to obtain a socket from localhost"...any ideas?
<mcscruff> what version of amsn?
<wawa_> mcscruff: 1.95
<mcscruff> 0.95 :P
<wawa_> oh yeah :)
<mcscruff> tbh i dont know, i dont have a problem ( but i also use a daily cvs build)
<wawa_> mcscruff: It was working fine before, just these two days
<mcscruff> does kopete still connect?
<wawa_> mcscruff: Yeah it does
<_chouette> Speaking of Kopete, is there a way to change the avatar image size ?
<mcscruff> wawa_: all i can sugest is ask in #amsn
<wawa_> mcscruff: Ok, thanks
<tsdgeos> amsn 0.94 works here
<mcscruff> 0.96b working here :)
<wawa_> mcscruff: I will try to downgrade and see
<mcscruff> :S
<mcscruff> kk
<wijn> oef still 0%, it's gonna be a long night for this computer
<mcscruff> something must have gone wrong i didnt think re-sizing took that long
<mcscruff> dont take my word tho
<wijn> well it warned that it can take long time
<mcscruff> im on dapper atm and installing breezy in a vm :O
<wijn> Simon says: let's f*ck up the entire disc
<_chouette> btw i was wondering (dont" laugh) if there's a need for antivirus and antispyware on Linux ?
<vicks> some sort of acceibilty-function has been turned on in my dapper. when i press a control-key a lot of yellow labels turn up next to buttons and menus. can't find out where to turn it off. anyone knows anything about this?
<vitriol> nope
<_chouette> Some said no, but i mean, is there really no spyware of other things affecting it ?
<vitriol> yes, thats correct
<mcscruff> _chouette: there is av's for it but mostly for detecting windows ones
<_chouette> Weird...why's that, because XP is the only system attacked cause its popularity ?
<vitriol> you said it yourself :)
<Blippe> _chouette, no, that is because *nix is based on security from ground up, and windows is not!
<wijn> or is it because all those people with 0 knowledge of computers use windows xp? :D
<mcscruff> _chouette: well its becuase u need a password to delete most important files in *nix and windows is like an old jacket.. full of holes
<vitriol> thanks to all of you seeding the torrent
* mcscruff looks away and steals the iso from ftp
<wijn> Simon says: Let's try partition magic
* vitriol gets the iso from bittorrent in 20 minutes
<Blippe> _chouette, windows for example had all those ports listening with deamons ready to do about anything 'cause they weren't meant to be connected to anything like the internet
<_chouette> Hm ok...and i suppose since Linux distributions are update often, thats why they're more solid too ?
<Blippe> windows "were" built to be used by one user, linux by many, windows to be (if all) connected to a small trusted network, *nix to internet, so they had a whole different view on securitymeasures
<holy_fool> question. how du i update the libglib2.0-0
<vitriol> _chouette, if you don't have a hardware firewall (router) or are not using something like iptables, you are still at risk
<vitriol> but spyware and virii will not be a problem
<Blippe> _chouette, vitriol is wrong
<Pupeno> Does anybody know what OS do IBM zSeries run ?
<_chouette> vitriol o_O ?
<Blippe> about the firewall, not virii
* vitriol breaks into Blippe's computer
<wijn> yo folks, thanks for your support, im gonna have a beer now and i'll try partition magic tomorrow
<patty211> hi all
<_chouette> So i need a firewall anyway...a good one to advice ?
<wijn> cya
<_chouette> bye
<mcscruff> holy_fool: is there a newer one then libglib2.0-0 ??
<mhterres> iptables
<vitriol> _chouette, you mean to say you don't have your computer hooked up to a router?
<Blippe> you don't need to configure the firewall ubuntu have installed on your system (iptables) because you have nothing listening on your system. if you install a service which does, you have to set it up...
<ChoueTTe> No router
<holy_fool> libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.8.5)
<patty211> how do i install my nvida drivers
<holy_fool> need
<holy_fool> have 2.8.3
<vitriol> ChoueTTe, in that case it'd be a good idea to install iptables
<vitriol> ChoueTTe, also, try using rkhunter
<vitriol> http://www.rootkit.nl/
<Blippe> iptables are always installed, with ubuntu!
<vitriol> it should be available through an ubuntu repo
<patty211> how do i install my nvida drivers
<Blippe> vitriol, stop spreading stupidity!
<holy_fool> ^^
<patty211> hi just installed ubuntu dapper drake but no bittorrent, how do i get it
<Blippe> you   don't    f....ing    need    a     firewall    if    nothing    is    listening      on     your     system!
<Blippe> patty, search for ktorrent, qtorrent or something of the like in adept!
<patty211> ok cheers
<nalioth> ChoueTTe: with a default kubuntu install, you don't need a firewall
<tonyyarusso> (I know this is usually regarded as some kind of heresy, but:)  I'm talking and writing about Linux with a target audience of non-technical home Windows users.  One of the common responses is along the lines of "I'm used to Windows."  I figure it's safe to read this as "I want things to look like Windows".  Therefore, I am wondering if someone can provide recommendations for DEs, themes, backgrounds, etc. (links and/or screenshots 
<holy_fool> fido bite... ^
<holy_fool> ^
<holy_fool> ^
<holy_fool> ^_^
<simian> is open office gtk2?
<holy_fool> is there a possibility to update libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.8.3-0ubuntu1) to libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.8.5)?
<holy_fool> my gstreamer0.8-mad is complaining abaout it
<patty211> wat the command to see my ntfs partions
<frank23> holy_fool: you can do it with libglib from debian unstable. I did it to install the latest mono (also from debian untstable). If you only use breezy repos however, you shouldn need to do that
<holy_fool> kcontrol in pannel
<holy_fool> debian aunstable?
<patty211> wat the command to see my ntfs partions
<holy_fool> got it thx
<frank23> holy_fool: you use a debian "unstable" repository. It not that unstable though ;)
<holy_fool> type kcontrol in console
<holy_fool> in there the last point
<holy_fool> system options...
<patty211> any links to install nvidia drivers
<vitriol> Blippe, when you have a MS in information systems, then you can call me stupid
<vitriol> ;)
<frank23> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<patty211> and wat about mp3
<vitriol> you should be a little more polite at any rate
<holy_fool> gstreamer0.8 mp3
<holy_fool> gstreamer0.8-mad        mp3
<frank23> !tell patty211 about restricted
<Blippe> vitriol, would a MS in physics do?
* brunft says goodbye & cya
<Riddell> ** breezy testers for KDE 3.5.2 needed  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ breezy main
<frank23> Blippe: for what?
<tonyyarusso> Blippe: Does for me.  (/me is majoring in that.)
<mcscruff> Riddell: is it gettin built on dapper too?
<frank23> tonyyarusso: Blippe: I was in MSc Physics for over 2 years and left without finishing. being good at something is not the same as liking it!
<tonyyarusso> frank23: Very true.
<Riddell> mcscruff: already is, please do test that too
<frank23> tonyyarusso: I even got a Phd scholarship and refused it ;)
<Blippe> at any rate, even if somebody is Einstein himself doesn't make everything that persons say less false.
<tonyyarusso> frank23: What'd you end up doing instead?
<frank23> Blippe: about not needing a firewall if no ports are open? that's true
<patty211> is there a command to mount ntfs partions
<frank23> tonyyarusso: not sure yet. I'm looking for a job in something IT related
<holy_fool> how do i change amork as standard player to kaffeine player...
<tonyyarusso> frank23: Ah.  (Let me know if you can suggest a summer job in that field...)
<holy_fool> you can do it all under system settings
<Blippe> holy_fool, open konqueror, settings - configure konwueror, file associations...
<patty211> is there a command to mount ntfs partions
<holy_fool> k thx
<Blippe> holy_fool, and there you have to change it for every type of file you want to change it for
<holy_fool> thx
<patty211> why cant i see my ntfs partitions
<mcscruff> patty211: sudo mount /dev/<ntfs partition> /<mount to here>
<patty211> is there a code to do it for me as i dont know the names
<Blippe> isn't there a nice interface for it in system-settings?
<patty211> wat disks
<heinkel_111> which kind of repositories carry the w32codecs package?
<heinkel_111> is that in the universe or multiverse?
<Blippe> heinkel_111, neither...
<Blippe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<heinkel_111> thx Blippe
<patty211> why cant i play my .wma files
<patty211> why cant i play my .wma files
<brunft> are NFS experts present?
<brunft> i am permanently mounting a NFS export but it takes forever :(
<brunft> The export contains 122 gigs on the server
<attax|thana> Can someone tell me whether my shortcuts, configs, etc will survive an update from breezy to dapper?
<holy_fool> what do i need to play ogg?
<holy_fool> sry ogm
<cata> hi everybody
<holy_fool> i have a package wich need another package which needs the previos package....
<holy_fool> could someone help me
<holy_fool> libpango1.0-0_1.10.4-1_i386.deb needs libpango1.0-common_1.10.4-1_i386.deb
<trappist> sudo dpkg -i libpango1.0-0_1.10.4-1_i386.deb libpango1.0-common_1.10.4-1_i386.deb
<holy_fool> ill try it thx
<trappist> but why are you installing libpango without using apt-get?
<holy_fool> gstreamer0.8-misc_0.8.12-1_i386.deb needs it
<holy_fool> it worked thx
<tolonuga> hi. can anyone tell me where I can find the scripts and files that are used to create the kubuntu nightly live cd images?
<trappist> oh what a tangled web we weave
<trappist> holy_fool: and why are you installing *that* without apt-get?
<holy_fool> apt-get?
<holy_fool> i want to play ogm
<trappist> apt-get is the preferred method of installing software on ubuntu
<trappist> yes...
<trappist> gstreamer and its plugins and libpango are all available from the repos (if you have the right repos set up) via apt-get
<holy_fool> i insatll a packeage look what it needs and so on
<trappist> that's not really the way to go
<trappist> apt-get will resolve dependencies for you and help make sure you don't end up with a package for another distro/version that will screw up your system
<holy_fool> but it works .P
<simian> is there a way to configure apache through your browser
<trappist> k.
<trappist> simian: not a good way
<holy_fool> and how do i set it up
<holy_fool> ?
<trappist> add universe and multiverse repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<simian> trappist: ok but where is a good place to get started (apache) for a complete beginner
<holy_fool> ... ok and in nooblanguage
<trappist> lemme try the bot...
<trappist> !tell holy_fool about repos
<holy_fool> ^^
<holy_fool> thx
<MacAnthony> trappist: does synaptic use apt-get as a backend?
<trappist> yes
<simian> lol poor trappist is getting flooded with questions
<MacAnthony> sorry - his answer made me think of the question :)
* MacAnthony is entirely new to ubuntu
<trappist> holy_fool: then you can just say sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-misc
<holy_fool> nicht auf die Liste http://de.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) der Quellpakete zugreifen. - stat (2 Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<holy_fool> W: Kann nicht auf die Liste http://de.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-b
<holy_fool> hm i, trying to remove libgstreamer-gconf0.8-0_0.8.12-1_i386.deb
<holy_fool> but i get the failure 127...
<trappist> sudo apt-get remove libgstreamer-gconf0.8
<holy_fool> couldnt find package
<holy_fool> ist insatlled but not configured....
<trappist> sudo apt-get -f install
<trappist> or sudo dpkg-configure -a
<holy_fool> command notbfound
<holy_fool> not found
<trappist> oh it's dpkg-reconfigure
<holy_fool> thx
<trappist> the preferred solution should be in the output that tells you it's installed but not configured
<ChoueTTe> Someone know how to install a new theme for KDE, like this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33522  ?
<holy_fool> keymap: programmer, latin1 & latin1 - no dead keys, whats the diference
<holy_fool> ?
<holy_fool> sryy that im useing u as a wiki ^^ & thx
<flixor-> hi everybody
<flixor-> i found something strange on my box, which i do not like
<flixor-> I have created a guest account on my box, i enabled auto login and passwordless login for this user, however now every other user on the system does not have to provide a password when loggin in on the system via kdm
<flixor-> dont know if this is a kubuntu problem or a kde problem
<Tm_T> well, you can't set just one user passwordless, and it's not even wise to do
<Tm_T> iirc
<Tm_T> but I might be wrong ;)
<trappist> a single user can be passwordless
<trappist> but I think kdm does autologin or not, and of course can only do it for one user
<flixor-> Tm_T: its not the point what wise is and what not, this behaviour should not occur
<flixor-> the current situation that anybody could login into the system when ones know the users on the system
<trappist> flixor-: how is a user logging in through kdm if kdm autologins the guest account?
<flixor-> delay 10 seconds
<flixor-> however when this user is loggin out  then the behaviour is not to relogin this same user
<trappist> gotcha
<trappist> well that sounds like a nasty bug to me.  one that wants a nasty bug report.
<flixor-> yes but i want somebody who could replicate this
<flixor-> trappist: create a guest account and do auto login for this user and password less login for this user
<flixor-> and see if you are able to login into your other account without haveing to provide a password
<trappist> flixor-: the box I'm on now I'd have to mess things up pretty bad to do that, but I can try it at home tonight where I'm already halfway there
<flixor-> anybody else who could replicate this
<trappist> actually hang on lemme try...
<flixor-> kee :)
<flixor-> btw trappist i used the control center
<trappist> that's what I'm doing
<GNU_Style> how do I install kde 3.5.1 in kubuntu?
<GNU_Style> how do I install kde 3.5.1 in kubuntu?
<me2win> GNU_Style, update KDE from the repos
<GNU_Style> it installed 3.5 only not 3.51
<trappist> flixor-: I can't duplicate it here.  I still have to supply a password.  but I'm on dapper.
<flixor-> i am allso on dapper, upgraded form breezy
<GNU_Style> how to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<me2win> need to download the ISO from the website
<holy_fool> removing libstream-gconf0.8-0...          /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgstreamer-gconf0.8-0.prerm: 6: gconf-schemas_ not found
<trappist> holy_fool: where did you get these packages anyway
<GNU_Style> i have the flight 4 iso on CD.. what do I do to upgrade
<GNU_Style> ?
<Annirak> I'm trying to get remote X working with kubuntu-desktop.  I think I have everything configured right with one exception.  kdm is listening on udp6:177 and I can't connect with udp4.  How can I change that so that I can connect with udp4?
<reon> GNU_Style: Best to download tonights build and install from scratch. Flight 5 takes 247MB of downloads. Just did it today.
<holy_fool> http://packages.debian.org/
<solt> hello
<nico8481> hi
<SoBeIcedT> how do i make an app start on boot?, in gentoo i just used rc-update add xyc
<Blippe> 1. put it in a startup script (rc). 2. put it in ~/.kde/autostart
<solt> good, i wanted to know that too :-)
<solt> to run cpushare in idleprio and boinc
<solt> how do i make screenshots?
<solt> i only know a way that involves running the terminal and using: import screenshot.png and then clicking on the window or the desktop
<Annirak> I'm trying to get remote X working with kubuntu-desktop.  I think I have everything configured right with one exception.  kdm is listening on udp6:177 and I can't connect with udp4.  How can I change that so that I can connect with udp4?
<closeasperil> hello! i have the following bug in kde 3.5.1 the clock wont show the hours of time but say like HH:57:34 instead of 22:57:34. the system clock itself must be ok, because in the console it shows the right time perfectly. but in the applications like kontakt and kmail it wont show the huors. any guess anyone??
<solt> kde bugs are to be reported elsewhere i think.
<closeasperil> well my kubuntu runs with kde :D doesnt it?
<mornfall> hola
<Blippe> closeasperil, if you check the string for the setup of the clock, how does it look?
<ryanakca> is there a configuration utility that lets you configure apache? and please, don't give me a smart comment like "vim" or "emacs" or "kedit".
<Blippe> some people use webmin...
<closeasperil> Blippe: well in the setup its same. funnyly the digital clock displays the right time
<ryanakca> Blippe: kubuntu has moved stuff around and played with the config so much that webmin doesn't recognise the apache things... this is dapper I'm talking about...
<Blippe> ryanakca, dapper is in #ubuntu+1
<holy_fool> scuse me but how du i go in the console into a directory
<sledge> holy_fool: cd
<holy_fool> hm ok thx
<mcscruff> cd <name here>
<mcscruff> or cd hel*
<solt> well, i always hated configuration tools of any sort because they usually mess the configuration. change indentation, text wrapping, move things around -- so i use my favourite editor for it, including apache configs, which in apache2 are scattered around, but once you take a minute or two to grasp it, it all starts to make sense.
<trappist> yeah I like the way apache2 configs are laid out
<trappist> I like the whole available/enabled thing
<trappist> a2enmod and all that
<fatejudger> is there any way to get sound mixing working in Dapper?
<solt> trappist: me too
<solt> hm, everytime i stop getting sound i run alsamixer and see if wave, pcm or any other is muted or set to 0
<solt> when I set appropriate controls i run sudo alsactl store to store settings
<MacAnthony> when you install kubuntu, does it allow you control over partitioning or does it do it automatically
<Blissex> MacAnthony: well, either, depending how advanced a user you are.
<MacAnthony> I was thinking of installing it this weekend to try it out but to back up my machine, I was going to put my stuff in an extra partition
<solt> MacAnthony: you can control it very well, just go for manual
<holy_fool> i have jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin how do i install this?
<MacAnthony> I was going to try it out anyway, but thought I would ask - just for reassurance :)
<solt> chmod 700 jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<solt> ./jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<solt> the first command sets executable flag on the file, (and zeroes flags for group and others)
<holy_fool> thx
<solt> the second runs it
<solt> hm, i think you could also just type
<solt> sh jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<holy_fool> commend not found (2nd)
<solt> (that ./ is important there)
<holy_fool> hm thaht looks better
<holy_fool> the sh...
<solt> :-)
<sebastian> Can anyone help me with VMware player?  I have installed it and Qemu.  I have been experimenting with the vmx file, but everything I have tryed has given me an error.  I want to install Windows 2000 Pro into Breezy.
<holy_fool> Creating jre1.5.0_06/lib/rt.jar
<holy_fool> Creating jre1.5.0_06/lib/jsse.jar
<holy_fool> Creating jre1.5.0_06/lib/charsets.jar
<holy_fool> Creating jre1.5.0_06/lib/ext/localedata.jar
<holy_fool> Creating jre1.5.0_06/lib/plugin.jar
<holy_fool> Creating jre1.5.0_06/lib/javaws.jar
<holy_fool> Creating jre1.5.0_06/lib/deploy.jar
<holy_fool> and now =) ?
<solt> holy_fool: well the .bin file only extracts its contents. you have it extracted to disk, that's all
<holy_fool> ok
<solt> if you need java cli you can find it in the bin directory inside
<holy_fool> i need it for a homepage
<solt> if you want some browser, like opera, or others to run the sun java, there is the lib directory in there
<holy_fool> javaaplet chat
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : Whats the problem ?
<solt> and (don't remember where exactly) is a file that browsers need
<sebastian> I don't know what to put as the vmx file
<sebastian> what it wants
<solt> it's a .so file
<sebastian> everything I have tryed.  just gives me a error when I open the file in VMware player
<solt> btw. let's see if I have java :-)
<MacAnthony> the lib directory should be seperated by browser
<holy_fool> ^^
<MacAnthony> lib/mozilla
<MacAnthony> etc
<holy_fool> if not u colud write your installsteps ^^
<solt> ok, i don't have java, i'll install it and tell you
<holy_fool> could
<solt> holy_fool: which browser you are using?
<MacAnthony> it's been a while since I've done it, but that's how I remember it
<holy_fool> konqueror
<solt> aa,
<solt> so if you have it extracted, you need to tell konqueror where the java binary is
<solt> so
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : try mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10727 - Its from vmware workstation
<solt> settings->setup: konqueror -> java and javascript -> path to java
<dse0504> Konqueror:  I just bookmarked this yesterday, but I haven't installed it yet:  http://www.konqueror.org/javahowto/
<holy_fool> im there
<holy_fool> but whats the path
<solt> find the java file
<solt> find jre1.5.0_06 - name java
<h3sp4wn> sebastian: you will still have to create the disk somehow (maybe with qemu)
<sebastian> I got the disk I think already
<sebastian> I downloaded something
<solt> find jre1.5.0_06 -name java
<holy_fool> jre1.5.0_06/bin/java
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : rename it to "Windows 2000 Professional.vmdk" and it should work if it doesn't tell me
<solt> :-)
<sebastian> I was on this page:  http://wolphination.com/linux/?p=18  it's really for getting Linux working on Windows, but  it has a OS.zip download.  which I downloadced.  and experimetned with
<sebastian> extracted into a folder
<sebastian> and edited stuff so on
<borelia> !privoxy
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, borelia
<sebastian> the OS.zip being the OS.vmdk file and OS.vmx file
<solt> so this will give you the path:
<solt> echo `pwd`/jre1.5.0_06/bin/java
<borelia> !tor
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, borelia
<holy_fool> ive entered it in konqueror ut its still isnt working
<solt> there is a browse button, try navigating to the java file
<solt> maybe it needs a restart?
<holy_fool> yeah konqueror restart
<holy_fool> its working
<holy_fool> thank yo
<holy_fool> linux is fun ^^ ....
<holy_fool> ...with the needed help.
<holy_fool> when u torrent gets a linux client i stay on linux ^^
<solt> utorrent ? :-) hmm, maybe you could run it under wine?
<solt> for now ktorrent is pretty neat
<fatejudger> who cares about utorrent
<fatejudger> it's stupid
<holy_fool> me
<frolik> hi kubuntu chums
<fatejudger> ktorrent is far better
<fatejudger> it's modular and better
<fatejudger> I'd guess you've never even used ktorrent 1.2
<holy_fool> but utorrent i could use in linux AND windows
<sebastian> still here
<sebastian> hell spawn?
<sebastian> h3sp4wn
<fatejudger> holy_fool: why in the hell would you do that?
<holy_fool> at the moment i can only donwload under windows
<holy_fool> the same program
<fatejudger> holy_fool: then use Ktorrent
<holy_fool> same dowlod paths
<fatejudger> holy_fool: so?
<holy_fool> same files can be downloaded under linux and windows
<fatejudger> holy_fool: what makes you think that Ktorrent can't do that?
<frolik> if you want the best way to donwnload torrents you should look into btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado
<h3sp4wn> rtorrent is fine for me
<frolik> runs in a shell, minimal memory usage
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : I am here yes
<holy_fool> im not saying that ktorrent and other clints are lame or something
<frolik> blah blah blah etc.
<fatejudger> holy_fool: I understand what you want to do
<holy_fool> but i have 30gig on files under utorrent
<sebastian> had a message about the disk and
<fatejudger> holy_fool: what makies you think you can't do that?
<fatejudger> *makes
<frolik> frolik: I use that too, it's really cool
<holy_fool> i cant do what
<fatejudger> holy_fool: you could easily continue downloads from Linux if your partition was accessible by Linux
<fatejudger> holy_fool: from any other client
<solt> man, the second boss in powermanga is hard :-)
<holy_fool> it is
<fatejudger> holy_fool: then do it
<solt> yes, that's the beauty :-)
<fatejudger> holy_fool: just download ktorrent
<fatejudger> holy_fool: point it to your download directory
<holy_fool> isnt it aprob tu dowload the same file with 2 different clients
<fatejudger> holy_fool: and tell it to finish it
<fatejudger> holy_fool: no, it isn't
<holy_fool> hm interessting
<solt> not really, that's what the protocol is for
<sebastian> when I try the vmx file.  I get the The location of the virtual machiens configuraiton file has changed.....  and every time I got that I have said crate a new one
<fatejudger> I don't understand why I can't mix sound in Dapper
<fatejudger> it just isn't working
<fatejudger> but I haven't heard of anyone else having that problem
<solt> fatejudger: no sound at all?
<fatejudger> solt: I can't mix sound
<fatejudger> solt: like play an mp3 and have KDE's sound daemon running
<solt> sound is tricky, i read somewhere that dapper is getting rid of artsd i think
<fatejudger> solt: probably not in this release
<solt> whenever i had problems i tried setting programs to use alsa
<h3sp4wn> sebastian: try putting the files into /home/windows/Windows 2000 Professional
<fatejudger> solt: most likely Dapper+1
<solt> hm, maybe so.
<fatejudger> solt: I have, but it doesn't work
<solt> anything in the logs?
<sebastian> and now I am getting a message saying:  Virtual device scsi0:0 is configured as host disk /home/sebastian/OS/Windows 2000 Professional.vmdk". This disk was created as a IDE disk with IDE Geogmetry  .  IT is likely there will be problems with using
<sebastian> and expesailly botitng the disk as a SCSI disk
<sebastian> that was from before
<sebastian> i'll try the other folder
<sebastian> putting in the folder you suggested
<holy_fool> hm how do i write stuff on ntfs drives
<fatejudger> solt: well what happens is one program will end up hogging up the sound device
<solt> holy_fool: oops :-)
<fatejudger> solt: and no other programs can use it
<holy_fool> =)
<fatejudger> holy_fool: lol
<fatejudger> holy_fool: you don't
<holy_fool> with a pan
<solt> well you can actually
<solt> but it's a trick
<fatejudger> solt: yeah, if you'd like to seriously screw up your partition
<fatejudger> solt: or recompile your kernel
<holy_fool> ya sure i use linux since yesterday
<fatejudger> holy_fool: just copy your torrent dir over to your ext3 partition
<holy_fool> 30gigs on a 7gig partition
<holy_fool> ill try it =)
<solt> first of propably your NTFS driver is not configured for write support. and if it were you wouldn't be any good, because write support in the kernel is very limited, like. only write to files, when the write does not change its size, or write to sparse files, etc... but there is a way, called captive-ntfs
<fatejudger> holy_fool: Windows can write to ext3 pretty easily with the right program
<fatejudger> holy_fool: best to make an intermediary partition, which would be ext3
<solt> it does give you everything you'd need
<holy_fool> i dont have a permission to write on my ntfs partition
<fatejudger> holy_fool: that's a good thing
<solt> holy_fool: mount permissions are one thing, the other are the capabilities
<holy_fool> or fat 32
<fatejudger> holy_fool: you'd be better off creating an ext3 partition
<fatejudger> holy_fool: fat32 has a 4 gb file size limit
<solt> i would disagree
<fatejudger> holy_fool: and sucks overall
<fatejudger> solt: it's what I use
<fatejudger> solt: and I've tried many setups
<fatejudger> solt: an ext3 intermediary partition is by far the best
<fatejudger> solt: very fast, and very portable
<holy_fool> i use fat 32 on win 98 with a 16gig hdd, if my memory doesnt fail me
<solt> i remember using captive-ntfs in linux to read/write from ntfs partition without any probles, and that was on mandrake (back tehn) about 2 years ago
<solt> captive-ntfs uses the ntfs.sys driver from windows
<solt> it's a wrapper, so it's pretty safe
<solt> like ndiswrapper
<solt> however, using write support from the kernel, that's something i would discourage
#kubuntu 2006-03-30
<solt> so if i had a choice between in-kernel ntfs and ext3, i'd choose ext3. having captive-ntfs to it, i'd choose captive-ntfs
<solt> that's my 0.03$
<fatejudger> solt: it's also very slow
<fatejudger> solt: and crappy
<fatejudger> solt: about 50% slower
<fatejudger> solt: Windows external ext3 support doesn't decrease in speed
<solt> well, because it's a driver, not a wrapper. that's a point.
<fatejudger> solt: which is why my setup is faster and better
<solt> not always, you are not counting the time to shutdown/reboot/boot/copy
<fatejudger> solt: ?
<fatejudger> solt: why would I need to shutdown and reboot?
<solt> copying directly gives you the opportunity, to copy to the drive, shutdown, and take it some place else :-)
<h3sp4wn> sebastian: try putting your files in "/home/windows/Windows 2000 Professional" it might be easier for you to dowload VMware Workstation Trial then create the virtual machine and then uninstall it and install VMware player
<solt> because you'd might be taking the disk to another place (not booting it, but attaching to another computer)
<solt> that's my scenario 2 years ago
<fatejudger> solt: right, so I might be taking my INTERNAL HD somewhere else
<fatejudger> solt: and someone or another I wouldn't have an internet connection
<fatejudger> solt: to install the Windows ext3 drivers
<solt> :-)
<fatejudger> solt: sounds like a VERY likely scenario to me
<solt> well, you're right.
<Snake__> Hey guys, someone want to trouble shoot?
<solt> hehe
<Snake__> snake@Laptop:~$ wine
<Snake__> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fatejudger> solt: and well worth the slowness associate with NTFS wrappers
<fatejudger> solt: :P
<sebastian> I think I am getting some where, because I just tryed it.  and got a message saying I didn't have enough disk space or whatever.  so about to change the RAM setting
<Snake__> anyone?
<solt> Snake__: ask da question :-)
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : how much ram do you have ? anything less than 128 for the vm will make it unusably slow
<solt> Snake__: eg. don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Snake__> solt: I did
<sebastian> not sure how much RAM I have
<sebastian> how to find out?
<Snake__> solt: lookie:
<holy_fool> reboot ^^
<Snake__> [18:07]  < Snake__> Hey guys, someone want to trouble shoot?
<Snake__> [18:07]  < solt> hehe
<Snake__> [18:07]  < Snake__> snake@Laptop:~$ wine
<Snake__> [18:07]  < Snake__> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<solt> Snake__: aah, sorry, my eyes are tired by now
<me2win> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sebastian> I bet there is some command prompt command to find out how much RAM I have?
<Snake__> sebastian: "top"
<Guest483> hi, kann mir wohl jemand bei der live cd helfen?
<Snake__> very informative
<solt> sebastian: free
<Snake__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<solt> wow, the bot recognized german language ?
<Snake__> solt: smart bot aint it?
<zangetsu001> hi
<Snake__> :)
<Guest483> could anyone help me with the live cd of kubuntu?
<holy_fool> na wie geht denn das
<holy_fool> hilfe
<Snake__> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<holy_fool> it was snake
<Snake__> hehe
<holy_fool> =)
<solt> my turn
<_mindspin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<solt> szukam pomocy
<Phazeman> does anybody know for some alternative to chkconfig in kubuntu/ubuntu ?
<holy_fool> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<solt> :-)
<solt> hehe
<holy_fool> =)
<Snake__> anywho, i g2g guys
<Snake__> peace
<solt> cool, does he know anything about cyryllic
<solt> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<solt> nope :-)
<holy_fool> gotta question for what purpose do i need 4 desktops (virtual)
<solt> holy_fool: well, if you have several windows on one desktop
<holy_fool> im a native windows user alt+tab is my natur =)
<solt> you may want to move one or two windows to another desktop, so as not to clutter it up
<solt> example
<solt> i am running amarok, a couple of terminal sessions, IM, Konversation, and say a browser
<solt> if i am not using amarok,IM and the browser heavily i can move it to another desktop
<holy_fool> or just minimize it, but its only my opinion
<sNake> i didnt do nothin
<sNake> ;)
<sebastian> getting the message.  saying it carn't find anything to boot from again
<sebastian> hummmmmmmm
<holy_fool> i thought there is maybe a special purpose for it
<solt> the point is not to minimize i think.
<solt> anyway, you'll find out, with time all the things that are here show a reason they have been coded.
<holy_fool> ok thx
<solt> i wonder if dapper or dapper+1 will ship a -ck kernel
<solt> i really see an improvement with -ck kernels
<crimsun> no, we won't ship a -ck
<solt> what is the reason?
<crimsun> because one kernel source is enough headache?
<Phazeman> can someone please suggest some kind of web based PIM server for ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<sebastian> this is how I tell VMware player  where the ISO  yes?  ide1:0.fileName = "/home/sebastian/W2POEM_EN.iso"
<sebastian> where the ISO is
<Phazeman> anyone please ?
<sebastian> ide1:0 means though?
<_mindspin> what's a PIM server?
<Blissex> solt: -ck kernel not bad, there are several other things that can improve things greatly.
<solt> personal information management. i think he's referring to an application to store/access/modify/publish his personal information, like name/addresses/etc (a guess)
<holy_fool> how do i get a write permision for /usr/share/wallpapers
<Blissex> solt: these suggestions make a lot of difference: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-4th.html#051008
<solt> well, here's what i have done: -ck kernel, prelink, ati.com drivers, turn off some effects
<solt> Blissex: i'll check it out, thanks
<Blissex> holy_fool: don't, put wallpapers in your own directory....
<holy_fool> ?
<holy_fool> than where to?
<_mindspin> "/home/holy_fool/wallpapers"
<bytewalker> guyz i turned the mouse accelerattion to max in system settings, but i have a touchpad and it still works SUPER slow
<bytewalker> any ideas?
<holy_fool> k thx
<Phazeman> _mindspin: it;s some personal information manager
<Phazeman> solt: yes i do
<Blissex> holy_fool: most KDE directories have a per-user counterpart under '~/.kde/'
<solt> ok, lower read-ahead make some sense, i am using cfq, my computer does not use swap at all, so swappiness and swap-ahead logic is kind of useless here.
<Blissex> solt: then not much else needs doing. Perhaps this:
<Blissex> solt: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno06-1st.html#060323
<Blissex> holy_fool: have you seen the 'Get new wallpapers' in the desktop configuration panel?
<bytewalker> !tell bytewalker about wireless
<bytewalker> yay
<holy_fool> hehe cool thanks
<solt> hmm
<Blissex> holy_fool: also, you can select wallpapers from _any_ directory. using the ''browse'' button next to 'Background:Picture'
<solt> !tell solt about wireless
<holy_fool> only local director
<holy_fool> y
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<solt> :-)
<Blissex> holy_fool: there are actually _three_ rules where to put things...
<holy_fool> but i have an dir for wallpaper in my home dir now
<Blissex> holy_fool: 1) under /bin, /lib ... and /usr never put stuff that you install manually, only via the package system.
<Blissex> holy_fool: 2) for manually installed stuff that can be used by all login names, put stuff under '/usr/local'.
<Blissex> holy_fool: 3) for manually installed stuff for one use, put it under their home dir.
<holy_fool> hm cool thanks for the advice
<borelia> anyone use Tor ?
<tonyyarusso> How to change/customize the image (the big K) for the K Menu in KDE?
<solt> Blissex: hm, this patch is not in 2.6.16 (exactly 2 months now since publishing to lkml) I won't experiment with it. Have you applied that?
<Blissex> solt: yes and makes things a lot better when doing a lot of writes, like disk-disk backups or compiles...
<holy_fool> isthere alsow a utton for more screensaver?
<solt> the only i/o problems i am experiencing now are when i try to run something (like adept) having a bunch of apps running (+2 cpu-eaters: boinc+cpushare). the load is around 2 to 3. the sound is playing fine, applications all are ok, but the app that is going to be started (like adept) take soo much time to start. that's all.
<solt> i reduced read-ahead, if it won't help, i try that patch. saving it now :-)
<bytewalker> is therea metapackage to install all the stuff i need to compile C programs?
<solt> bytewalker: well, just gcc should get gcc and dependencies
<solt> this will give you gcc-4.0.1
<solt> if you need earlier versions just fetch gcc-3.4
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : can you boot up and get the vmware bios ?
<sebastian> I nearlly left
<sebastian> vmware bios how to get that
<bytewalker> is it a bad idea to use debian repositories?
<sebastian> and I think it might be the disk that is cuasing me problems
<bytewalker> kubuntu doesnt seem to have alot of stuff
<solt> bytewalker: have you enabled universe and multiverse repositories?
<sebastian> you can get loads of programs for any Linux distro
<sebastian> I think I am going to do all this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMwarePlayerAndQemu#head-bb5f242664002ce9fc9d070468856d05f6144e7b
<spiritz> I'd like to use the daap:/ ioslave, however it seems to be absent from my distribution (daap:/ triggers google search). Does anyone knows more about that?
<solt> hmm, i just noticed that some strange hosts created pages on my wiki setup. another worm? some people are just braindead
<solt> what is daap?
<Simian__> !daap
<ubotu> Simian__: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<solt> !42
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, solt
<jtshaw> heh
<solt> intriguing...
<Simian__> !beer
* ubotu pours simian__ a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<jtshaw> Hi Mr. ubotu, my cat's name is Beamish
<jtshaw> :)
<Simian__> lol
<spiritz> solt : DAAP is the itunes music sharing protocol
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : and you didn't do it before ?
<solt> thanks
<Simian__> can i aks a none kubuntu question?
<Simian__> i have been playing around with apache and i've got 1 linux box reading web pages from another over a lan, but how would i let anyone view those pages?
<Simian__> do i need a static ip or something or can i just set it up now?
<spiritz> Simian__: all u have to do is to give out your ip to some else so he can connect
<sebastian> I don't understand a part of that tutorial
<solt> Simian__: well, if you're IP is private (like 192.168.1.2, or 10.2.3.4) then you would need to have a DNAT rule on your router
<Simian__> yes it's 192.168.and so on
<solt> yes
<sebastian> where to store the images part. that's confussing with the commands it has given so on.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMwarePlayerAndQemu#head-bb5f242664002ce9fc9d070468856d05f6144e7b
<solt> so, there is a router on your network that has a public IP
<Simian__> solt:  where would i find that
<solt> so you have to make the router forward packets incomming to it to your computer
<solt> do you have access to the router? does it have port forwarding? is it linux by any chance?
<sebastian> anyone go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMwarePlayerAndQemu#head-bb5f242664002ce9fc9d070468856d05f6144e7b  and tell me what it is trying to get me to do.  the store the images part that is
<sebastian> the commands it has given so on is confussing
<Simian__> it's a lynksys
<holy_fool> what packer do i use best under linux?
<Simian__> i think that's linux isn't it?
<sebastian> it's not being clear where to cd so on
<solt> linksys, maybe it runs linux..., anyway what you need is to create a mapping
<solt> let's say your public IP on the router is 150.160.170.180
<spiritz> Simian__: you have to connect to the admin website of ur linksys, and tell him to redirect port 80 from public internet to your webserver ip. Or you can type its ip as DMZ, so everything coming from the internet will  connect to it.
<solt> so you have to make it forward packets from 150.160.180.180, port 80 TCP to 192.168.2.3, port 80 TCP
<solt> yes, like spiritz says
<h3sp4wn> sebastian: just telling you to create some directories you could do mkdir -p ~/vmware/windows then cd ~/vmware/windows
<Simian__> ok i think i can follow that
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : But then you would have to change the location in the config file
<sebastian> I just done what it said
<sebastian> in my home folder
<sebastian> and I had some vmware folder from before
<sebastian> the image is how much space I am going to give 2k yes?
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : whats the problem then ? If you copied just every command from the wiki then it would work
<sebastian> that's what I should of done I guess
<sebastian> ,but
<sebastian> I didn't
<Simian__> solt: my router has DMZ Host IP Address (enter address here)
<sebastian> did the first bit, but not the last
<Simian__> solt: is that what i'm looking for?
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : You would then have a windows installation called dapper
<sebastian> I know obviouslly some things I will be doing differently
<sebastian> like instead of calling the folder dapper I called it windows2000profesional for example
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : are you installing from cd or iso ?
<sebastian> I can do either.  the CD or ISO
<h3sp4wn> sebastian :iso is probably faster
<holy_fool> how do i execute executable files?
<sebastian> that's what I thought.  since it don't have to do it from a CD
<jindiaz> hey umm which is faster to use, or easier, rpm or gz?
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : so have you made the image
<sebastian> the image file. is how much space I give it yes?
<sebastian> it says something about it getting bigger as more stuff goes there.  or does it mean.  when more things are put there in 2k?
<sebastian> ,but the actsual space 2k has will be the same that I give it?
<Simian__> how can i find out my routers ip address?
<h3sp4wn> sebasian: just give it a fixed size
<jindiaz> anyone?
<sebastian> how much space doesk 2k take when it's installed?
<sebastian> 6GB I was thinking, but that's quite a bit for 2k and well I won't be using it for much
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : mine is 4gb and hardly any of it is used
<sebastian> 4GB
<sebastian> sounds good
<solt> Simian__: Um, if i understand correctly, this is a place to put your IP to make the router forward packets to. I think so. I have limited experience with these devices, i usually have computer servers running as routers, but give it a shot :-)
<sebastian> ok the image is created now it seems
<jindiaz> .
<jindiaz> anyone?
<jindiaz> .
<solt> btw, anybody got opera9 (weekly snapshots) running on kubuntu?
<solt> jindiaz: on kubuntu we use .deb
<jindiaz> uh oh
<tristanmike> jindiaz, rpm's are designed for Red Hat and the like, .deb is what we use, and .gz, bz2 are compression formats
<jindiaz> ummm im trying to install kbarcode
<solt> rpm is a redhat-made format, you could install software from rpm, but i would discourage
<solt> if you can't have deb, go for tar.gz
<solt> it propably contains sources to compile
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : I would get rid of what you don't need in windows - (sound / usb) usb makes it dog slow to bootup
<sebastian> I want sound though
<sebastian> for my game
<jindiaz> ok cool thats there
<jindiaz> ummm how do yu do that?
<sebastian> USB you mean the USB stick for example?
<jindiaz> sry styll new, havenmt installed anything like this yet
<jindiaz> been primarily using adept
<Phazeman> could someone please try sshing to phazeman.kicks-ass.net
<Phazeman> ?
<solt> well, tar.gz file is a compressed archive, which you should extract, and see what's in it
<solt> it's like zip or rar, so no automatic gizmos there
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : Yeah you can still access it in linux anyway
<solt> to uncompress a tar.gz file try in shell: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<solt> in case of tar.bz2 type: tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : Have you never thought of trying to get stuff working and then adding stuff that is not necessary afterwards
<solt> usually these archives contain sources, and in these there might be an instruction what to do in a file called README, INSTALL or something similar
<sebastian> not really I don't think
<jindiaz> uhhhhh okkk.. so in the console, just type that command in?
<solt> what is it that you are trying to extract?
<jindiaz> o man that would be nice, let me check
<jindiaz> kbarcode
<solt> jindiaz: yes, provided you are in the path where that file is, if not, provide the path
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : also games under vmware are dog slow
<solt> jindiaz: kbarcode is in the repositories, you do not have to do that
<solt> sudo apt-get install kbarcode
<jindiaz> AWWWWWWWWWW man, damn why didnt it come up in adept?  ok, maybe, how do yu search the repositories?  is there another way or something?
<jindiaz> hey thanks again man btw
<sebastian> well i'll try it on VMware.  and if it don't work good well
<sebastian> I can either use it how it is
<sebastian> or
<sebastian> boot up crappy XP
<sebastian> dual boot that is
<h3sp4wn> sebastian what game is it ?
<sebastian> an old game so shoudn't be to bad under VMware I expect.  altough they  come out with a lot of patches now
<sebastian> have done
<sebastian> Worms Armaggeddon
<h3sp4wn> sebastian: just give me the location of the files and I will write a config file for you to try in a min
<solt> jindiaz: apt-cache search kbarcode
<solt> apt-cache search <phrase>
<solt> :-)
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : what the filename for the disk and iso are (and there locations)
<sebastian> oh right
<sebastian> ok
<chouette> hiho
<jindiaz> ooooooooooooo really!  cool, thanks man!
<chouette> Can someone help me to make my heaphones work ? sound works but the headphone doesnt...is there something to do so it can be recognize ?
<sebastian> ok    /home/sebastian/vmware/qemu-Windows2000Professional.vmdk and /home/sebastian/W2POEM_EN.ISO  I hope the ISO will work.  since I was sent it from someone in Canada :D
<sebastian> 1
<sebastian> still here h3sp4wn?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<sebastian> so doing the file?
<sebastian> can 2k in vmware.  for sound use Linux?
<h3sp4wn> maybe
<h3sp4wn> it can in linux I don't know whether it can with arts or esd
<sebastian> by the wy where you from and how old?
<h3sp4wn> England 24
<sebastian> England 18 I am.  where in England?
<solt> i bet you guys are neighbours :-)
<solt> or better yet: brothers
<sebastian> brothers nah.
<sebastian> my brother is to ignorant at computers to be in here
<sebastian> :d
<chouette> and if someone know how to install java...i found a lot of java things whit Adept but i dont know wich one is useful to install Java runtime environnmt ?
<sebastian> Java never liked installing that on Windows.  on Linux it can be a bit of a thing to hummm
<sebastian> Java
<sebastian> you want for your browser yes
<sebastian> you use Firefox or?
<chouette> yes, but for somme applications too
<chouette> yes firefox
<sebastian> well I got it installed for my FIrefox and stuff
<sebastian> this should be of help:  http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq#q2.2
<sebastian> h3sp4wn still here?  I thought you said you were going to make me a file?
<h3sp4wn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10733 - save it as qemu-Windows2000Professional.vmx
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> cheers
<h3sp4wn> You are pretty impatient and starting to annoy me
<sebastian> :D
<sebastian> you forgot/missed ide0:0.fileName = "vmware-dapper.vmdk"  ,but I know what to change that to
<h3sp4wn> Its what happens if you try to something quickly (doing something else that has to have priority)
<sebastian> what else you doing?
<h3sp4wn> doesn't matter
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : so has that worked ?
<sebastian> about to edit the file
<sebastian> hummmm  ide0:0.fileName = "vmware-dapper.vmdk"
<sebastian> and
<sebastian> ide1:0.fileName = "/home/sebastian/vmware/qemu-Windows2000Professional.vmdk"
<h3sp4wn> change the second one to the path to the iso
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<sebastian> the second is the ISO and the first is the vmdk file?
<KaoticEvil> anyone care to help with a DVD question?
<sebastian> you carn't play DVD's on Kubuntu or Ubuntu yes?
<KaoticEvil> dont see why you couldnt
<sebastian> is that your problem
<sebastian> they won't play?
<KaoticEvil> as long as you have the codecs installed, they should play fine
<h3sp4wn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10736 : thats the fixed one
<sebastian> oh right you do have the codecs installed
<KaoticEvil> i need to make an image of the DVD on my harddrive
<KaoticEvil> basically, rip the entore disc
<KaoticEvil> entire*
<sebastian> I carn't really help you.  since I Haven't even bothered to set up DVD's on Ubuntu yet :D
<KaoticEvil> any suggestions/recommendations on an app to use/try?
<sebastian> K3B is a good  CD burning program
<sebastian> maybe it makes ISO's to
<chouette> What should i chose if i want to install Java from here ? http://java.com/fr/download/index.jsp
<KaoticEvil> i tried that...
<KaoticEvil> it wont rip a DVD
<chouette> http://java.com/fr/download/linux_manual.jsp here sorry
<verwilst> congratulations!! :D
<sebastian> I don't know French so
<verwilst> oh
<verwilst> sorry
<verwilst> wrong channel
<verwilst> hehe
<sebastian> rip you mean copy?
<sebastian> or make into the ISO?
<KaoticEvil> it wont read it at all
<sebastian> you want to copy a DVD?
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<sebastian> GnomeBaker is a CD/DVD writer
<sebastian> Gnome :d
<sebastian> and your using Kubuntu with KDE aren't you?
<sebastian> ,but you can run Gnome Baker on Kubuntu anyway I think
<KaoticEvil> i'd be happy enough to just reauthor it to include only the main title and then make that into an iso format that will fit on a DVD5-R
<KaoticEvil> actually, ive got gnome installed as well :)
<KaoticEvil> but yes, it would run on KDE even without gnom installed
<sebastian> I think GnomeBaker will
<sebastian> haven't used myself
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : are you going to try it it should work I can't be bothered messing around
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: hi :)
<Hobbsee> hey KaoticEvil
<sebastian> yes I will try it now.  was helping this guy
<Hobbsee> they screwed the latest version of wpasupplicant!
<Hobbsee> :(
<KaoticEvil> that sucks :(
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: you know kubuntu pretty good... would GnomeBaker do what i need?
<KaoticEvil> i need to reauthor a DVD and burn it to an ISO
<KaoticEvil> its gotta fit on a DVD5-R
<Hobbsee> hmm...i've never used gnomebaker
<Hobbsee> k3b is pretty good for burning though
<KaoticEvil> know of a KDE app that would do it?
<KaoticEvil> it wont rip the DVD tho
<KaoticEvil> my g/f has netflix man...
<KaoticEvil> do the math ;)
<sebastian> what am I calling the file
<chouette> .rpm are for all Linux distributions  ?
<sebastian> something .vmx I guess
<sebastian> .rpm is not for Ubuntu/Kubuntu or Debian
<sebastian> ,but there is a program called Alien that can get them working
<h3sp4wn> .vmx
<h3sp4wn> the same as you called the disk
<h3sp4wn> .vmx
<sebastian> ok
<chouette> How do i install something from a rpm pls ?
<sebastian> isant' there a tar.gz or something of the program you want?
<chouette> yes there is one
<h3sp4wn> apt-get install alien ; alien *.rpm
<chouette> But i dont know how to use tar.gz too
<h3sp4wn> dpkg -i *.deb
<chouette> i only know apt-get
<h3sp4wn> you need to use alien to convert an rpm to a deb
<chouette> apt-get install alien ; alien *.rpm >> this with the name of the rpm instead of * ?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<KaoticEvil> hmmm.. if i install dvdrtoold, it might work :D
<jindiaz> hey anyone knoe a good fan speed monitor?
<h3sp4wn> then dpkg -i name of the new deb
<sebastian> saved the file now i'll try it
<jindiaz> actually, how do you install a .bz2 file?
<jindiaz> ive never installed from source
<solt> bz2 is an archive
<sebastian> how to install Linux software
<solt> like zip
<sebastian> http://personal.riverusers.com/~thegrendel/build.html
<solt> you don't install zip files
<solt> you unpack them
<sebastian> how to install LInux software:  http://personal.riverusers.com/~thegrendel/build.html
<solt> jindiaz: why aren't you using the kubuntu package for kbarcode?
<jindiaz> hahaha yah i got that one, im trying out kprobe now
<solt> oh
<jindiaz> ive been looking for something similar to the asus version
<jindiaz> this looks pretty good, wanna give it a test spin
<solt> well then
<solt> tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<solt> cd file
<sebastian> hummmmmmmm not a valid virtual machien file
<solt> if that's the directory name
<sebastian> hummmmmmm
<solt> and look for INSTALL or README files
<jindiaz> yah the readme says nothing
<__mikem> Hello
<solt> usually if the source is written to use autoconf and automake the installation boils down to 3 commands
<solt> ./configure
<solt> make
<solt> sudo make install
<solt> well, try to look on the website for help
<solt> it's a common practice to put installation information on the website and in the tarball (tar file)
<__mikem> does anyone know if there are torture test programs like prime95 available for linux
<jindiaz> ok cool, umm can yu like help me thru this so i get a feel for it for the future
<__mikem> I need to know if my laptop is stable
<chouette> how do i know the name of the deb i create with alien ?
<sebastian> you mean the rpm
<sebastian> deb is Ubuntu Kubuntu Debian so on
<sebastian> RPM is Fedora Core  Mandrake/Mandriva so on
<sebastian> Redhat
<jindiaz> soooooooooo i just write sudo make install into the terminal?
<chouette> well i create a deb from a rpm
<sebastian> look at this link jindiaz
<sebastian> http://personal.riverusers.com/~thegrendel/build.html
<h3sp4wn> sebastian : get vmware-workstation (If you have already pirated windows 2000 from canada it shouldn't be an issue for you) it will give you it in a nice hold your hand type way
<sebastian> it tells you what to do
<jindiaz> ok ill check it out
<h3sp4wn> it will be the same as the rpm name with .deb on the end
<sebastian> I will just edit one of the already made files
<sebastian> .vmx
<sebastian> and then it should work I hope
<sebastian> altough I have thought about maybe piraitng the actasul VMware workstation
<sebastian> pirating
<sebastian> or buying
<sebastian> ,but it's rather expensive
<h3sp4wn> you install it using dpkg -i (install the deb with dpkg -i)
<h3sp4wn> get the trial and then create the virtual machine then you don't even need it anymore
<h3sp4wn> I only have it because someone else paid for it.
<jindiaz> erm, how do i make it find the directory, its on my desktop
<ryanakca> hmmm.. just checking, but is this conversation ummm... "legal" ?
<[Nige] > hello
<sebastian> which convo :D
<sebastian> are Microsoft 100% legal.  uhmmmmmmm no.  they have broken loads of anti trust laws.  hence why the Europen Commision and so on have tryed to sue them
* sebastian has legal 98 and XP
<__mikem> someday linux will take the man (microsoft) down. Haven't you heard the news, they are afraid of us, they are terified
<darkmatter137> hello
<__mikem> lol
<ryanakca> lol
<darkmatter137> can someone help me with installing kubuntu dapper drake from a dvd?
<[Nige] > does anyone know how to get daul screens and different backgrounds for each monitor working in kubuntu / kde?
<sebastian> so pirating 2000 when someone has legal 98 and XP.  I mean so what really.
<sebastian> 2000 being like a cross between 98 and XP
<darkmatter137> I cant get it to recognize my hard drives
<__mikem> um, a lot of dvd drives don't support booting from dvd yet
<darkmatter137> oh, it boots from it fine
<darkmatter137> loads live fine
<__mikem> oh, interesting
<__mikem> so what goes wrong
<sebastian> Dapper Drake is still in Alpha
<sebastian> it's not been released yet
<sebastian> June 1st
<sebastian> for the Ubuntu one
<darkmatter137> ok, the live cd works fine, but when I tell it to install it says device not recognized
<ryanakca> Alpha means its still buggy/being tested
<jindiaz> argh....
<sebastian> yep that's right ryanakca
<jindiaz> ok how do i install this thing from the desktop?
<ryanakca> hmmm... what device?
<darkmatter137> I have a fresh secondary hard drive that i bought specifically for linux
<darkmatter137> 250gb
<sebastian> altough with open source.  most programs.  when they are in Alpha.  are pretty damn stable so on
<jindiaz> the website isnt helping much
<jindiaz> lol
<__mikem> darkmatter137 does the installer at some point ask you what device/partition you want to install ubuntu on?
<darkmatter137> no
<ryanakca> jindiaz: what thing?
<darkmatter137> you boot from the cd and it gives you several options
<chouette> Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot). >> It says this when i want to convert with Alien
<darkmatter137> live cd, install, install in oem mode, check disk
<__mikem> what are those options
<sebastian> sudo you mean?
<darkmatter137> install server
<sebastian> yes you have to sudo
<__mikem> ok, so you do install I assume, then what happens
<jindiaz> this kprobe app
<sebastian> fake root no such thing.  it's called sudo.  and that's root, but for only that thing
<jindiaz> ive never installed from a bz2 file
<ryanakca> eh hunh. ah, I see
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> open a console
<jindiaz> kool
<sebastian> http://personal.riverusers.com/~thegrendel/build.html
<sebastian> go here jindiaz
<jindiaz> no man, ive tried that
<jindiaz> lol
<chouette> ok now it says file not found lol..
<jindiaz> it didnt like work
<darkmatter137> I do install, it says device not recognized, i the command line to install to hda, hdb, hdc, hdd, hda1, hdb1, hdc1, hdd1
<jindiaz> hjahaha
<ryanakca> thanks sebastian
<ryanakca> !didnt work
<ubotu> ryanakca: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chouette> I dled the file to my desktop..
<darkmatter137> I change*
<jindiaz> do i have to put something to make it install from the desktop
<jindiaz> ?
<__mikem> do you know what the name of the secondary hd is
<ryanakca> jindiaz, please be specific
<jindiaz> tar xzvf kprobe-0.2a.tar.bz2
<jindiaz> i put that
<darkmatter137> well, in windows its "new volume (F)
<ryanakca> even though it would be uber uber cool, I cant read your mind
<ryanakca> ah
<jindiaz> but it didnt work, how do i make it specfifc to the deskjtiop?
<__mikem> it is probably hdb
<jindiaz> hahahahahahaha
<darkmatter137> and my main hd is C
<jindiaz> yah that would be mad helpful
<darkmatter137> I tried hdb
<darkmatter137> and hdb1
<darkmatter137> but it wouldnt recognize
<darkmatter137> :/
<__mikem> are you sure those drives are mounted
<ryanakca> I see, zxvf means extract gzipped file, extract tar file, verbose, use archive file
<darkmatter137> is the breezy badger installer easier?
<darkmatter137> mounted?
<__mikem> the breezy badger installer is easier atleast on cd, never tred dvd
<ryanakca> you want "tar xvfj kprobe-0.2a.tar.bz2"
<jindiaz> ummmm ok... what does that mean exactly, relative newb here.  lol
<jindiaz> ok let me try that
<__mikem> mounted means is the hard drive loaded and accessable by the computer
<__mikem> basicly
<darkmatter137> yes
<darkmatter137> by my windows system
<ryanakca> tar zxvf is for whatever.tar.gz , tar xvfj is for whatever.tar.bz2
<darkmatter137> I want to dual boot you see
<solt> does anybody know if dapper is goind to have glibc-2.4 ?
<darkmatter137> actually, I have the choice of OSX, vista, or linux
<darkmatter137> but i chose linux
<__mikem> yes, do me a favor, go into the bios and tell me if that drive is a master or a slave
<sebastian> you want to dual boot Linux and Windows?
<[Nige] > does anyone know how to get daul screens and different backgrounds for each monitor working in kubuntu / kde?
<[Nige] > sorry
<sebastian> you have a Mac with OS X?
<jindiaz> oooooooooo ic ic, wow thats some usful info, going in my notepad, but umm yah that didnt work either
<darkmatter137> no
<jindiaz> lol
<[Nige] > I need to get new repos for kde
<darkmatter137> I have a PC
<darkmatter137> but, in front of me
<sebastian> you have Linux and the Vista Beta on a PC?  and Mac OS X on a Mac?
<ryanakca> lol
<jindiaz> tar: kprobe-0.2a.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<jindiaz> styll got that msg again
<darkmatter137> I have the disks for, Vista, OS X, and Dapper Drake kubuntu
<[Nige] > good place to find them? I want to upgrade to kde 3.5
<darkmatter137> and i chose kubuntu
<darkmatter137> to dual boot with my xp
<__mikem> darkmatter please go into the bios and tell me if your secondary drive is a master or a slave
<koolatron> jindiaz: bunzip2 it first
<darkmatter137> mikem
<sebastian> I thought you said your dual boot wasn't working
<sebastian> ok nevermind
<darkmatter137> how would i do that?
<__mikem> reboot the computer
<sebastian> you want to dual boot with XP?
<ryanakca> this channel is scrolling to fast
<darkmatter137> k
<solt> jindiaz: he's getting no such file, so he's not in the directory where the tar.bz2 file is
<ryanakca> heh
<solt> either cd to that directory
<darkmatter137> then what?
<__mikem> hit f1 several times when its flashing the memory
<koolatron> solt: ha
<solt> or proide a full path
<darkmatter137> k
<__mikem> did a screen come up
<darkmatter137> well, i only have 1 comp
<darkmatter137> lol
<__mikem> oops
<darkmatter137> im writing this down
<solt> ok, gotta sleep
<solt> bye bye
<darkmatter137> bye
<__mikem> if the f1 key doesn't work, try the del key
<darkmatter137> k
<__mikem> my reasoning is, the drive MUST be a secondary master in order for you to install any OS on it
<darkmatter137> hmm
<darkmatter137> ok
<darkmatter137> if it isnt
<darkmatter137> can i change it somehow without opening the case and changing the hardware?
<__mikem> you should be able to set it as one in the bios
<darkmatter137> k
<darkmatter137> :)
<darkmatter137> that makes me happy
<__mikem> be careful when your doing that though
<darkmatter137> why?
<__mikem> Id have someone supervise you when your in the bios because if you don't know what your doing you can screw things up badly
<darkmatter137> how badly?
<__mikem> windows won't boot badly
<darkmatter137> damn
<darkmatter137> :/
<darkmatter137> even if im not messing with my windows hard drive?
<darkmatter137> I have absolutely nothing on this hard drive
<__mikem> any mistake you make is reversable
<darkmatter137> ok
<darkmatter137> what mistakes might I make?
<darkmatter137> so I am forewarned
<__mikem> you might accidently set your primary master as a slave, you might accidently turn on network boot,
<darkmatter137> k
<__mikem> or
<darkmatter137> but if i turn primary master to slave, then i just go back and turn it to master
<darkmatter137> right?
<__mikem> yes, anything you do can be reversed, so remember what you did
<darkmatter137> k
<__mikem> and having someone supervise you wouldn't hurt
<darkmatter137> i dont have anyone to supervise me
<darkmatter137> I wish I did
<__mikem> do you have the instruction manual
<darkmatter137> for my hd or for my motherboard?
<__mikem> for the bios
<darkmatter137> I have the instructions for my motherboard right next to me
<darkmatter137> um
<darkmatter137> i didnt know there was instructions
<darkmatter137> I thought it was universal
<__mikem> look in the motherboard manual
<darkmatter137> k
<darkmatter137> chapter 4, bios setup
<__mikem> briliant
<frank23> for what? I think the only way to change a drive from master to slave is to change to jumper on the drive
<__mikem> only if its specifically jumpered a certain way
<__mikem> I am hoping that its not set by the jumpers
<darkmatter137> if its sata isnt it cable select always?
<darkmatter137> i know how to change the jumpers for an ultra ata
<darkmatter137> but there are none for sata
<darkmatter137> right?
<frank23> darkmatter137: oh... I've never even seen a sata drive
<__mikem> darkmatter137 I am not really a hardware guy
<darkmatter137> k
<__mikem> I can only tell you that that drive must be a secondary master before you can install the os on it
<__mikem> frank, it shouldn't matter what kind of drive it is, but I don't know how I am going to walk him through making the necessary system changes without knowing what kind of system he has
<__mikem> frank123 did you get that
<frank23> what is the problem exactly?
<darkmatter137> what kind of system?
<__mikem> he can't get the install cd for drapper to see his secondary hard drive
<__mikem> I surmised that the drive is probably not designated as a master
<darkmatter137> I cant get it to see any hard drive though
<__mikem> ???
<__mikem> any at all
<darkmatter137> nope
<__mikem> not even the main drive
<darkmatter137> nope
<frank23> darkmatter137: can the 2nd drive be seen by windows?
<darkmatter137> frank, yes
<__mikem> Id say try an install CD at this point as apposed to a dvd because if it doesn't see any of your drives then your bios settings are NOT the issue
<darkmatter137> ok
<frank23> darkmatter137: my guess is that the hardware setup is correct. the problem might be with the installer, sata controller maybe?
<__mikem> I assume you downloaded that dvd as an ISO
<__mikem> right?
<frank23> what is the motherboard model?
<darkmatter137> asus P4800-E Deluxe
<__mikem> I use an asus motherboard in my for my amd64
<darkmatter137> yeah, im downloading the cd right now
<darkmatter137> for breezy
<darkmatter137> just go mainstream, hopefully it will be easier
<__mikem> The CD shouldn't have any such problems
<__mikem> and should be much easier
<darkmatter137> do you know if there is a way to know if my secondary is slave or master from within windows?
<darkmatter137> I get nervous talking about bios
<__mikem> no, but as I said, if its not seeing any of your drives, that may not be the imediate problem
<darkmatter137> k
<__mikem> as far as the breezy cd goes, all you need to do is follow the prompts, and the most difficult thing it will ask you is what language youw want your installation to use by default
<darkmatter137> oh, hmm, I dont see the secondary in my boot menu
<darkmatter137> could that mean its slave?
<__mikem> not sure what a "boot menu" is, what do you mean
<darkmatter137> like, when I choose which device to boot from, such as live cds
<__mikem> yes, it is posible
<darkmatter137> damn
<__mikem> um, but not definite
<darkmatter137> when I dual boot, will that be how I do it?
<darkmatter137> or is there a graphical or some other interface
<darkmatter137> that i can use
<__mikem> it depends on how you have it set up, some BIOSes can be configured so it gives you a menu at startup
<darkmatter137> but that would probably mean major surgery
<__mikem> yes
<darkmatter137> right..
<__mikem> as I said, you really need to know what your doing
<darkmatter137> so, when I use this installer cd, if its a slave drive, it will tell me?
<__mikem> if its a slave drive, chances are it won't even show up when it prompts you to choose where to install ubuntu
<darkmatter137> ok
<__mikem> if it shows up, its a good sign
<frank23> darkmatter137: you can go into the bios and check though. If you choose exit without saving to exit the bios. there is no way you can screw up anything
<darkmatter137> ok
<darkmatter137> well, im well into downloading the iso for breezy
<__mikem> the manual should atleast tell you how to get in
<darkmatter137> so ill get that done first
<__mikem> frank123 I was actually more worried about what would happen if he touched the clock speed
<darkmatter137> for my cpu's?
<__mikem> yes
<frank23> well I don't think it's that easy to accidentaly change bios settings
<__mikem> in my old system, the boot sequence and the clock speed were dubiously placed in the same menu
<__mikem> I forget what kind it was
<frank23> __mikem: lol
<darkmatter137> I looked at some screenshots in my manual
<darkmatter137> i should be fine
<darkmatter137> hard drives in one box
<darkmatter137> everything is separated
<__mikem> cool, you said, you had an asus motherboard
<darkmatter137> most damage i could do would be to change raid settings or something
<darkmatter137> yeah
<__mikem> Yes, I do to
<__mikem> I have an amd64 running at 3Ghz
<__mikem> in that box
<darkmatter137> overclocked?
<__mikem> no
<darkmatter137> never heard of a 3ghz amd
<darkmatter137> fx60 or something?
<frank23> __mikem: do you mean 3000+
<__mikem> yup
<darkmatter137> thats not 3ghz
<darkmatter137> thats like 2.13
<darkmatter137> or something
<darkmatter137> but dont worry
<darkmatter137> it would pwn a p4 at 3ghz
<frank23> my 3200+ is 2.2 GHz
<__mikem> my dad said specifically when he bought the thing it runs at 3 ghz
<__mikem> now, I can check if you want
<frank23> __mikem: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<__mikem> its a windows machine, I am on my laptop right now
<__mikem> hmm, your right, its only running at 2.1 right now
<__mikem> Oh well, I can try overclocking it later
<__mikem> if my dad lets me
<darkmatter137> heh
<darkmatter137> if it works fine, why risk it?
<__mikem> for the fun of it, and I will ofcourse use caution when doing so
<darkmatter137> hmm, interesting
<__mikem> brb
<darkmatter137> looks like linux is already making a move on ps3
<frank23> __mikem: yeah if you make sure the system stays rock stable, the cpu should be ok.
<darkmatter137> support for cell processors in 2.6.16
<ubuntu> ..
<darkmatter137> ..
<ubuntu> ...
<darkmatter137> /
<darkmatter137> ...
<darkmatter137> .
<ubuntu> ....
<darkmatter137> .....
<ubuntu> ......
<darkmatter137> ........
<ubuntu> ..........
<frank23> __mikem: the problem is if you overclocked cpu is stable in the winter, it might not be in the summer
<darkmatter137> ................
<ubuntu> .............................
<frank23> stop that! ;)
<darkmatter137> ...............................................................
<ubuntu> .
<darkmatter137> haha
<darkmatter137> sorry
<ubuntu> lol anyways i have a question
<ubuntu> i am running kubuntu from a cd...
<ubuntu> how the heck do i install win32 codecs
<frank23> !tell ubuntu about restricted
<ubuntu> i own windows xp so it shouldnt be a copyright issue
<__mikem> right now, I have the fans set on low, so I can always do that
<__mikem> set them higher I mean
<__mikem> as you can tell, I aint a hardware guy
<frank23> ubuntu: I finally understand why so many people named ubuntu come the channel. It's because the run the live cd. I previously thought they were idiots for naming themselves ubuntu.
<frank23> It finally makes sense
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<ubuntu> i apologize... ill change th enick
<ubuntu> lol
<__mikem> lol, I figured that out a long ime ago
<frank23> ubuntu: no no it's fine
<CheeseBurgerMan> I never really thought about it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<__mikem> ubuntu, don't worry I don't mind
<frank23> !tell ubuntu about restricted
<__mikem> once, I went into VMware, took a system snap shot, and typed "sudo rm -r ~" just to see what what it would be like
<ubuntu> thanks
<ubuntu> this is the first time im on linux... so all this code stuff makes nil sense to me lol
<__mikem> rm -r ~ means remove everything from your home dirrectory
<ubuntu> but i have to say i never realized how efficent ubuntu os are compared to windows
<ubuntu> i was always a windows user
<__mikem> all linux distributions are good, its just a matter of learning how to use them
<ubuntu> lol i cant even install realplayer...
<__mikem> its like learning how to drive a stick shift after driving an automatic for so long
<ubuntu> it said save at desktop and unpack and then type ./realplayer10gold.bin or something
<__mikem> you can't rely on the os doing a lot of the greasy stuff for you
<__mikem> yes
<ubuntu> do i open a terminal window for this?
<__mikem> no you don't
<ubuntu> when i do that it cant find the file or folder
<__mikem> not yet anyway
<__mikem> ubuntu, rightclick on the ,bin file
<__mikem> and go to properties
<frank23> ubuntu: you should follow the instructions in the link I sent you
<ubuntu> i apologize... i have no clue abt this so bear with me lol
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thanks alot
<__mikem> go to permissions
<__mikem> in properties
<ubuntu> k
<__mikem> and check all three check boxes under the word executable
<sebastian> ubuntu
<sebastian> forget realplayer
<sebastian> use Mplayer instead :)
<frank23> ubuntu: It's always preferable to install software with synaptic. If its not there, use a .deb file. or compile from source.
<sebastian> that's not WIndows Media Player by the way
<ubuntu> lol i figured
<__mikem> sebastian, don't patronize the newb
<sebastian> Mplayer can play like all the audio types
<ubuntu> i understand frank... but my programming or usage experience in linux is nil...
<__mikem> ubuntu, what kind of programming do you do
<ubuntu> whats synaptic...
<sebastian> your using Gnome or KDE Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> none... used to do javascripting, vb asp and html
<__mikem> its the package manager for gnome
<sebastian> Ubuntu or Kunbutu?
<frank23> ubuntu: You don't to be able to program. Using the terminal is useful and you'll learn over time. you can do most things without it if you want as well
<ubuntu> im using kubuntu
<sebastian> then you should of called yourself kubuntu since people think your using Ubuntu since you called yourself Ubuntu
<ubuntu> how do i install mplayer?
<__mikem> I am actually prety new to linux myself, but I got a nice book called he Linux Bible by Christopher Negus
<frank23> ubuntu: oh yeah the kubuntu equivalent is adept but I like synaptic better
<kubuntu_noob> there we go
<__mikem> lol, talk about low selfesteme
<__mikem> lol
<kubuntu_noob> hey first day
<kubuntu_noob> on linux
<kubuntu_noob> im sure u guys were learning too on ur first day :)
<__mikem> I still am learning actually
<sebastian> same here
<sebastian> used LInux for about two years though
<CheeseBurgerMan> as am I
<kubuntu_noob> well im trying to install realplayer... and run those damn videos and mp3s
<CheeseBurgerMan> used linux for a few months.
<kubuntu_noob> lol
<sebastian> ah ha
<sebastian> just rememberd
<__mikem> hey sebastian, what is the actual name of the package for mplayer
<CheeseBurgerMan> mplayer
<sebastian> there is a good page on the wiki
<sebastian> Ubuntu wiki
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: I remember at first the file system organisation totally scared me!
<sebastian> about getting MP3's so on to work
<kubuntu_noob> it is scaring me!
<sebastian> I used Gnome first :)
<kubuntu_noob> im like wtf is going on... where is th emy computer gone?
<kubuntu_noob> lol
<sebastian> KDE yuck
<__mikem> KDE yum
<CheeseBurgerMan> yup, mplayer
<kubuntu_noob> is there a noob site for installing this stuff?
<sebastian> i'll get the link for getting mp3's so on to work on Ubuntu
<kubuntu_noob> like mplayer with the codecs
<sebastian> that should help you
<__mikem> I tried a sudo apt-get install mplayer, and it says package not found
<kubuntu_noob> thanks... im trying to make sense of th elink frank sent me, thanks!
<CheeseBurgerMan> funny. in apt-cache search mplayer is shows mplayer
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation  is great to start with
<frank23> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kubuntu_noob> thanks
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has everything about audio/video/dvd/java
<kubuntu_noob> i guess tonight it will be dedicated to linux till 12 lol
<sebastian> yep  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3
<kubuntu_noob> thanks i really appreciate it
<sebastian> yep this is the link  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3
<kubuntu_noob> ok one question... i dloaded the bin file to my desktop for realplayer
<kubuntu_noob> i went to properties and checked all the executable and write etc stuff
<sebastian> don't bother with the actsaul Real realplayer
<sebastian> just download and get working mplayer
<sebastian> that will take care of like everything
<kubuntu_noob> how do i do that? i mean i cant seem to open any file with ./
<kubuntu_noob> it keeps telling me the file doesnt exist
<sebastian> yes MP3's don't just play by default in Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<sebastian> and many other LInux distros
<sebastian> ,because of legal reasons.  they are patented or whatever
<sebastian> and same thing with DVD's  they won't just play either
<kubuntu_noob> yeah i know... i checked that with the windows ppl
<kubuntu_noob> i own windows xp so they said it is fine
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: you should install realplayer as explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. you have to cd Desktop to go to the Desktop directory
<kubuntu_noob> but i need to install win32 codecs... ok before i ask any more stupid questions ill read the link frank sent me
<sebastian> I tryed to install Relaplayer myself before.  and well it's not very uhmmmm nice
<kubuntu_noob> thank you for your patience guys
<sebastian> yes install win32 codecs
<__mikem> sebastian, it aint in my apt-cache, I piped the output of apt-cache pkgnames through grep mplayer and couldn't find any
<__mikem> just so you know
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: it may be "morally" fine. but I'm sure it's still not legally fine at least in the US. I doubt anybody cares about that though (including Microsoft)
<sebastian> this is the site for mplayer:  www.mplayerhq.hu/
<sebastian> you have to download it I think
<CheeseBurgerMan> __mikem: Did you enable universe and multiverse repositories?
<sebastian> carn't just get it from the package manager I think
<kubuntu_noob> thanks
<frank23> __mikem: mplayer is not in amd64 ubuntu
<frank23> !info mplayer
<CheeseBurgerMan>  sudo apt-get install mplayer-amd64
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<frank23> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3568 kB, Installed size: 8132 kB
<frank23> mplayer is in multiverse
<kubuntu_noob> so i have to dload the source, codecs, fonts and maybe a skin
<kubuntu_noob> and run them :)
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: for mplayer? no need for any of that.
<kubuntu_noob> it says on the site... for a complete installation u need to do all this
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: are you running i386 version of ubuntu?
<michael__> sorry, I have a busted cooling fan on my laptop and it just overheated
<kubuntu_noob> i have a 64bit processor, not sure exactly which one im running...
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: what image did you download?
<sebastian> so your running kubuntu on a 64bit PC?
<kubuntu_noob> yes an amb 64bit 1.8ghz
<kubuntu_noob> amd
<kubuntu_noob> lol
<michael__> hey, is there a moderator in here
<sebastian> maybe
<kubuntu_noob> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why?
<frank23> michael__: why?
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<sebastian> yeah I am a moderator :D and if you piss me off I will kick you out :D
<kubuntu_noob> ahhh the readme for mplayer... this might help on how to install
<michael__> the screen name __mikem is me, my laptop died, and aparently for some reason my the irc session didn't terminate
<sebastian> do you even know how to use a package manger yet?
<kubuntu_noob> nope
<sebastian> kubuntu noob
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: no no no.... there are much easier ways to install stuff in ubuntu
<kubuntu_noob> :(
<michael__> do you think you can kick that name so I can use it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, even if you kick it from the channel, you can't use it.
<kubuntu_noob> im all ears frank...
<CheeseBurgerMan> It has to disconnect from the server.
<kubuntu_noob> should i follow the link u sen tme?
<michael__> unless it times out, it isn't going to disconect on its own
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: first learn to use adept (link) and add universe and multiverse (2nd link)
<kubuntu_noob> thanks alot frank...
<kubuntu_noob> they insturctions are very clear
<kubuntu_noob> ok will do!
<kubuntu_noob> :)
<kubuntu_noob> :D
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: after that you can install mplayer (and about 15000 other packages) with adept
<kubuntu_noob> i did try and install some mp3 library codes etc... earlier
<kubuntu_noob> but the mp3s still didnt run... i need the win32 codecs i think... the manager prob doesnt have them to download
<kubuntu_noob> but yeah now im getting the hang of this...
<kubuntu_noob> noe trying to install th emultiverse thing :)
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: for mp3s, did you try to follow the restrictedformats page?
<kubuntu_noob> i am trying to... it says type commands. not sure where i should type them in...
<kubuntu_noob> open a terminal window?
<kubuntu_noob> or the run thing
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: yeah. it's called konsole in the menu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Press Alt+Space and type in "Konsole"
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<kubuntu_noob> :)
<kubuntu_noob> wow
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, awesome app, isn't it? :D
<kubuntu_noob> man... this is just like grade 2 when i got my very first pc
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<kubuntu_noob> the thing just popped out of nowehere
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: all the sudo apt-get install  stuff can be done with adept. they do the same thing: install programs from the repositories
<___mikem> sebastian check the user id of me and __mikem, they both say n=michael@201-106.24.70.tampabay.res.rr.com
<sebastian> yep  LInux is about typing commands in for loads of stuff.  so start getting used to it now Kubuntu noob
<sebastian> I was joking when I said I was a moderater.  mikem
<kubuntu_noob> one question what are respositories?
<kubuntu_noob> just for info
<sebastian> uhmmmmm basically
<___mikem> THats a real bummer, because there is no irc client currently connected to __mikem, I can guarintee you
<sebastian> places where you can download stuff
<sebastian> programs
<sebastian> servers where you can download the programs from
<kubuntu_noob> so its like a holding place... which have small programs in them
<kubuntu_noob> u can dload as u need them?
<CheeseBurgerMan> The repositories are places where you download the packages, then apt will automatically install them.
<CheeseBurgerMan> yup
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: servers that contain programs for ubuntu.  apt is the package management system for ubuntu.
<kubuntu_noob> ahhh
<CheeseBurgerMan> adept is a GUI for apt
<kubuntu_noob> so ubuntu.com or whatever stores all these little programs we all make to add on
<kubuntu_noob> niceee
<kubuntu_noob> so this think keeps improving all the time...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, they only store certain programs, but basically, yes.
<kubuntu_noob> shit... so much more power than windows
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: not just little programs. A large part of all open source software is in there. 15000 packages
<kubuntu_noob> ahh i see
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: if something is not there, it usually means, it's new, unstable or that not many people use it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Usually new
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<darkmatter137> hello again
<sebastian> yep open source is more powerful then Windows and that
<CheeseBurgerMan> Such as the rather annoying Firefox 1.5.0.1 not being there. :\
<__mikem> ok, looks like the account timed out
<CheeseBurgerMan> yup
<kubuntu_noob> one thing i dont get is why arent there any vruses or secutrity holes on linux bases os...
<sebastian> you can install Firefox 1.5.0.1  Cheese Buger Man inside your Kbuntu
<kubuntu_noob> i mean with all this power and access...
<kubuntu_noob> u guys can do whatever u want
<__mikem> because virus writers count on the fact that most people use windows
<CheeseBurgerMan> sebastian: I tried, but it told me it needed a lib that I already had.
<kubuntu_noob> sorry but im really curious
<darkmatter137> maybe becuase insidious hackers use linux, and like linux peeps :)
<sebastian> well I got Firefox 1.5.0.1 on my  Ubuntu.  I followeed a nice wiki page
<CheeseBurgerMan> and because anyone can get to the code, people can patch security flaws without being part of the 'official tema'
<CheeseBurgerMan> team*
<sebastian> there have been some virus's for Linux
<sebastian> ,but
<CheeseBurgerMan> I followed the wiki page too, and got the same error
<sebastian> they tend to stay in the lab
<kubuntu_noob> ahhh i see... so open source can go both ways
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: and even the holes that do exist tend to cause less damage because user programs are run with user priviledge while Windows home users run everything as administrator
<darkmatter137> hehehe
<__mikem> most vulnerabilities in linux stem from buffer overruns based on what I heard
<CheeseBurgerMan> frank23: not all windows users run as admin - I don't, and setup my mom so she doesn't either. ;)
<kubuntu_noob> lol
<frank23> CheeseBurgerMan: You're not the average home windows user then ;)
<__mikem> I run as admin on my windows machine
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<darkmatter137> admin allows you to gain access to almost any computer easily
<kubuntu_noob> i dont think ur mom would be the cause of spyware or viruses
<kubuntu_noob> lol
<__mikem> I am actually using vmware to run ubuntu right now
<CheeseBurgerMan> kubuntu_noob: Regardless, it's still safter. ;)
<kubuntu_noob> lol
<sebastian> well I been trying to get VMware player
<sebastian> working this evening
<CheeseBurgerMan> __mikem: VMWare is a bit slow on my comp (at least with Windows, not installed it in Linux)
<darkmatter137> do i need to use a firewall with linux?
<sebastian> so I can install 2k pro inside Ubuntu :)
<darkmatter137> or antivirus?
<sebastian> Ubuntu has a anti virus
<sebastian> there are some anti virus's for Linux
<sebastian> just in case
<sebastian> and yes it is a good idea to  use a firewall if your using it on The Internet
<sebastian> whatever operating system you are using
<__mikem> You shouldn't try running vmware server because that is very slow
<CheeseBurgerMan> Which you are. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> __mikem: I didn't. It was the VMware player
<__mikem> but vmware workstation version works fine
<sebastian> VMware player
<CheeseBurgerMan> my 'puter just isn't the fastest. :)
<kubuntu_noob> not running a firewall on this os... but windows i have zonelabs
<__mikem> I use vmware workstation
<sebastian> ,but Gnome or whatever is being stupid.  and keeps on turning my Virtual Machine file into a text file at the moment
<sebastian> hummmmmmm
<kubuntu_noob> i think the university server im on right now has its own firewall in place too
<MaterMaravillae> __mikem: how much ram have you got?
<kubuntu_noob> i gb
<kubuntu_noob> 1gb
<frank23> darkmatter137: antivirus is basically useless. Firewall...  can be useful but by default ubuntu has no open ports that can accept connections
<__mikem> I only have 512mb right now
<sebastian> yes I expect they have a firewall your uni
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I've only got 512MB
<darkmatter137> ok
<darkmatter137> wait
<darkmatter137> if ubuntu has no open ports
<darkmatter137> how do you use bittorent?
<MaterMaravillae> ok, ty. im trying vmware right now and ive got 512, and i didnt know if it was enough
<__mikem> Firewall is good if you are running ubuntu on a server
<frank23> darkmatter137: well bittorrent opens those ports but you need them opened anyways.
<darkmatter137> ah, i c
<sebastian> whatever operating system if  your using it on the internet. you should have a firewall
<__mikem> we are all closet vmware users and now we are all coming out?
<__mikem> lol
<darkmatter137> :)
<MaterMaravillae> lol
<sebastian> I am not a vmware user just yet
<darkmatter137> im burning the install disk
<sebastian> since I haven't got it working with 2k pro just yet
<kubuntu_noob> whats universe and multiverse?
<frank23> __mikem: And all law abiding vmware player users I'm sure
<sebastian> differnet resporitories
<darkmatter137> once i have it installed, how will I boot into kubuntu since my winxp is my main
<kubuntu_noob> im adding it... but would like to know exactly what they are
<sebastian> nope 2k pro is a pirate :d
<__mikem> I got my copy of vmware workstation lagitimately
<sebastian> someone in Canada sent me
<sebastian> ,but I have legal 98 and XP
<kubuntu_noob> lol im in canada
<kubuntu_noob> toronto
<__mikem> my brother happened to have an unactivated version of workstation lieing around so he gave it to me
<CheeseBurgerMan> darkmatter137: It will install GRUB into the MBR which allows you to chose between windows and Kubuntu
<darkmatter137> cool
<darkmatter137> it will install grub by default?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<darkmatter137> cool
<__mikem> Is it alright to recomend a good book I resently bought on learning linux here
<darkmatter137> so, I have windows on my primary, i install kubuntu on secondar, grub will let me choose?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes
<sebastian> I thought about pirating VMware workstation or buying it, but then well this VMware player so I am like i'll just use this
<CheeseBurgerMan> __mikem: Go ahead
<darkmatter137> cool
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: universe is programs that are not officially supported by ubuntu. they may or may not get security updates. multiverse is like universe but closed source
<darkmatter137> well
<darkmatter137> im off to install
<darkmatter137> see yas
<darkmatter137> :)
<__mikem> Get the Linux Bible by Christopher Negus
<kubuntu_noob> thanks again frank
<CheeseBurgerMan> __mikem: Too late, already got it. :P
<__mikem> Looks like my laptop just came back up
<CheeseBurgerMan> 2005 edition though
<sebastian> Hoary headgehog had Gnome and Kubuntu,  but Breezy no Kubuntu hummmmmmm
<sebastian> ,but I installed KDE on my Ubuntu to
<__mikem> Theres kubuntu for breezy, or atleast there was
<__mikem> !kde
<ubotu> methinks kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<kubuntu_noob> whats breezy?
<frank23> sebastian: breezy has kde too. what are you talking about?
<__mikem> yup
<kubuntu_noob> and kde?
<sebastian> Yes I got KDE on my Ubuntu  that's what I said, but on Hoary Headgehog there was Gnome and Kubuntu
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: breezy is 5.10   hoary was 5.04
<kubuntu_noob> man i sound like a 10 yr old kid... so much curiousity i love it!
<sebastian> what are the differences between Kubuntu and just installing KDE on Gnome?
<__mikem> kubuntu_noob I was (and some times still am) the same way
<kubuntu_noob> ahh different versions of kubuntu....
<sebastian> I mean just isntalling KDE on Ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> sebastian: None, except that you still have GNOME.
<tonyyarusso> sebastian: Default apps.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I have GNOME, KDE, and XFCE.
<__mikem> could someone explain what kde is to kubuntu_noob, I would but I don't know how to explain it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: I'll give it a shot.
<__mikem> ok
<sebastian> so will I
* CheeseBurgerMan will supplement
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<__mikem> lol
<sebastian> Linux is all about choice Kubuntu noob
<tonyyarusso> kubuntu_noob: You coming from a Windows background?  (I'm making an assumption, correct me if I'm wrong.)
<frank23> kubuntu_noob: kde is the desktop environment you're using. If you had ubuntu, you would be using gnome instead and things would look quite different on your screen
<kubuntu_noob> yeah
<sebastian> there are loads of Desktop Environments Graphical User Interfaces to choose from on Linux
<kubuntu_noob> ahhh guis
<sebastian> KDE is the most populast apparanatlly
<__mikem> enlightenment
<__mikem> xfce, kde gnome
<sebastian> and Gnome is the second
<kubuntu_noob> :)
<sebastian> and XFCE is the 3rd I Think
<__mikem> cde (for you old time unix users)
<kubuntu_noob> so kubuntu runs on kde?
<frank23> sebastian: yeah but gnome is more popular among (k)ubuntu users
<__mikem> kde runs on kubuntu
<__mikem> actually
<kubuntu_noob> lol yeah
<sebastian> Kubuntu uses KDE by default.  and Ubuntu uses Gnome by default
<__mikem> linux is just the kernel
<__mikem> the kernel is like a car engine
<kubuntu_noob> that makes sense!
<tonyyarusso> kubuntu_noob: When you logged into Windows, you had a pretty little interface, with the Start menu, clock, My Computer, and all that kind of stuff that made up the desktop.  That sort of package deal is similar to a desktop environment like KDE (though not quite the same, because there's all sorts of little components to compare too).
<kubuntu_noob> yeah i got it... thanks
<kubuntu_noob> i feel a lot smarter now
<kubuntu_noob> lol
<tonyyarusso> kubuntu_noob: Wonderful!
<__mikem> you need more than just an engine to get around
<__mikem> you need more than just a kernel to use your computer
<sebastian> and Gnome is more user fridnly then KE I reckon.  and of course since this is the Kubuntu channel here I guess loads of people here disagree or whatever
<sebastian> user friendly that is
<sebastian> and KDE
<sebastian> not KE
<__mikem> different distributions of linux use different software to interface with the kernel, just like different cars have different bodies and still use the same engine
<__mikem> its what I like to call a modular opperating system
<sebastian> there are also loads of file managers for Linux
<sebastian> Kubuntu noob
<sebastian> KDE uses Konquerer which is also a browser.  Gnome uses Natuilus
<__mikem> because things like the desktop environment, the package managers, and stuff like that are like moduals to the kernal
<sebastian> and there is even a file manager which is rather much like Windows :d :)
<__mikem> is that a good synopsis
<tonyyarusso> kubuntu_noob: Main difference on that front Linux vs. Windows - you have a choice.  And you can run more than one.  WinXP you basically get one desktop, and can either theme it as XP or Classic.  Here, you can have KDE, Gnome, XFCE, IceWM, Fluxbox, Openbox, Motif, and some others all installed at the same time, and if you really feel like it, all running at the same time.
<__mikem> motif is just a window manager,
<sebastian> XP with 3rd party programs can theme it as well
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: True, nm.
<__mikem> XFCE is also just a window manager but it works nicely with gdm
<tonyyarusso> kubuntu_noob: Things like Konqueror and Nautilus would be roughly equivalent to Windows Explorer (not to be confused with Internet Explorer, although Konq. fulfills that role too, but not Nautilus)
<sebastian> Linux is about choice being able to choose what you want to use for like everything.  where as Windows is about vender lockin and well having to use there shit
<CheeseBurgerMan> their
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: Speaking of which, how can I get desktop icons and such in XFCE?
<__mikem> I don't know, I found xfce difficult to use when I tried it
<tonyyarusso> CheeseBurgerMan: Thank you for nabbing that one :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> My pleasure. :P
<__mikem> its nice, but as I said, difficult to use
<kubuntu_noob> yeah konquerer i understood was a web browser
<sebastian> it still is
<kubuntu_noob> lol
<sebastian> Konquerer is both
<kubuntu_noob> hahaha
<tonyyarusso> kubuntu_noob: Yes, and a filesystem browser at the same time.
<__mikem> conquer is as I said like windows explorer because like windows explorer, it is both a windows manager and a web browser
<kubuntu_noob> so its like ie...
<sebastian> yes in a way
<__mikem> yup
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, but cooler. :P
<tonyyarusso> kubuntu_noob: Except it works and won't expose you to every security hole known to man.
<Snake|ONAIR> Can I intrest anyone in tuning into my radio. I got 3 spots lef on the server. It's predominatly rock, but theres going to be a 30 min techno block coming up. Anyone intrested?
<sebastian> ,but unlike IE, because of it's link to Explorer.  well the whole of Windows crashes then.  anwyay with KOnquerer if Konquerer crashes
<sebastian> the whole of Linux won't crash
<__mikem> The only reason why I don't use kde is because for some reason it won't run on my machines at resolutions higher than 1024x768
<__mikem> I always hated that about IE
<beefsprocket> is there a way to remove all mimetype associations and revert to the default?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use it at 1280x768
* tonyyarusso left IE because of security, etc., but then saw tabbed browsing, and was hooked
<beefsprocket> I keep getting an octet popup problem or some such error
<sebastian> altough Firefox is the better  than Konquerer as a web browser I guess
<__mikem> Long live Firefox
<Snake|ONAIR> Opera for life
<__mikem> lets not start any cola wars in here
<kubuntu_noob> where is the repositories option in adept?
<sebastian> IE is shit.  stops the whole Internet from becoming much better, because of it's lack of web standards suppourt
<sebastian> as in the webpage coding it suppourts and how.  Yep lack of CSS so on
<sebastian> suppourt
<__mikem> microsoft claims that it can't not include ie with windows even though they were told they needed to stop
* tonyyarusso laughs every time the EU hits them with more fines
<sebastian> IE 7 will be a slight improvement, but not a good enough one.  and by the way IE 7 has tabs
<sebastian> which is a long over due feature for them
<tonyyarusso> sebastian: So I've heard, but a little late.
<Snake|ONAIR> __mikem: and they were proved rong
<Snake|ONAIR> wrong*
<__mikem> yup, the amazing thing is, as bad as microsoft is, Mac is getting to be worse
<sebastian> is it? why?  how?
<__mikem> look at what they are doing with the IPod and Itunes
* beefsprocket wonders if anyone has any idea about reverting to default file associations?
<__mikem> beefsprocket, wish I could help, we aren't ignoreing you though
<beefsprocket> I didn't think you were, just scrolling quite a bit is all
<sebastian> apparantlly Mac OS X has the best GUI though?
<__mikem> definitely
<CheeseBurgerMan> never used it
<sebastian> I have seen it in videos and stuff.  damn I want a Mac
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<__mikem> beefsprocket, try uninstalling and reinstalling all the mime types
<sebastian> thing is with open source.  I mean come on.  surely they can make something better than Mac OS X's GUI?
<__mikem> IT would be nice if we could have open source music
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, I know those who would say that open source has made something better than OS X's GUI
<CheeseBurgerMan> But that's the same guy who makes bash scripts for fun.
<__mikem> CheeseBurgerMan, apple is very good at GUI Design
<CheeseBurgerMan> As I said, I've never used it.
<__mikem> Ive used them before
* Snake|ONAIR sings B52's - Rock Lobster
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've not. :P
<__mikem> they are beautiful
<sebastian> well I guess they have to
<sebastian> since most of there users/customers
<sebastian> are multimedia peopel graphics designers
<sebastian> so on
<sebastian> people
<__mikem> bingo
<__mikem> and those people are so abundant that APple is targeting them
<__mikem> and they even put a big dent in WIndows credibility when it comes to Multimedia Design
<__mikem> most people will say that Macs are better at graphic design than a PC will ever be
<sebastian> ,but they forced people to buy there hardware
<sebastian> hence why Mac OS X
<sebastian> did not become so popular
<sebastian> ,but now we got these Mactels hummmmmm
<__mikem> like I was saying, Apple is really becoming worse than microsoft
<__mikem> Another interesting fast fact about Mac OSX, Its based on BSD
<sebastian> and Safari there browser is based on Konquerer
<Snake|ONAIR> __mikem: not totally
<sebastian> well it's rendering engine
<Snake|ONAIR> Its more based on...whats that other OS...
* Snake|ONAIR cant remeber the name
<sebastian> Unix?
<Snake|ONAIR> No
<__mikem> BSD is UNIX
<sebastian> I know
<Snake|ONAIR> NeXT I think
<sebastian> and Linux is Linux, but quite a lot of people like to call it a Unix
<Snake|ONAIR> Mac OS X is based on the Mach kernel and the BSD implementation of Unix, which were incorporated into NEXTSTEP,
<nalioth> linux is a *nix
<__mikem> I was looking at FSU as a petential college I might go to in a year. The woman in the computer science department had the gaul to say that Unix is going to be obsolete
<sebastian> Unix is becoming obsolote
<sebastian> it's true
<sebastian> companies that use Unix for servers so on
<sebastian> are going to Linux :)
<__mikem> I said, to her funny, there are plenty of Linux distributors that are doing quite well
<sebastian> that's interesting females in a computer science department.
<sebastian> the majority of females and computers hummmmmmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<__mikem> Yeh, its a new thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> there are some smart females in computers. I Just don't know any. :P
<sebastian> indeed same ehre
<__mikem> LOL
<sebastian> here
<Hobbsee> sebastian: yes, they exist
<CheeseBurgerMan> Heck, I've been asked "How do I get to my desktop"
<CheeseBurgerMan> :|
* Hobbsee glares at CheeseBurgerMan 
<__mikem> I used to know a girl who was prety good with computers. HOwever she kicked the hobby after she tried a computer programming class and bit off a bit more than she could chew
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<sebastian> are there any females here?
<tonyyarusso> CheeseBurgerMan: I know some that try, fewer that succeed.
<sebastian> girls find computers for geeks,  but yet obbsses over there mobiles phones.  which are really computers by the way
* CheeseBurgerMan doesn't really know Hobbsee. :P
<__mikem> It took me several tries to get into computer programming
<sebastian> they don't see a mobile phone as being a computer
<Hobbsee> sebastian: do you have any idea how horrible you're sounding?
* __mikem refuses to comment
<sebastian> teenage girls
<sebastian> at least around here
<sebastian> other countires maybe not so much
<Hobbsee> hehe - __mikem already knows :P
<__mikem> you should see how things are down here in floriDUH
<sebastian> Hobbsee are you are female?
<sebastian> I was thinking that from when you started talking to me so on
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, he guessed it
<Hobbsee> sebastian: what an interesting conclusion.  yes.  there are other females around here too, btw
<__mikem> Hobbsee, I kept my mouth shut does that make me a gentalman
* Hobbsee likes computer programming
<Hobbsee> hehe it does __mikem
<__mikem> cool
* tonyyarusso thinks some people should read a link that he hopes to produce soon...
<sebastian> well that's pretty damn cool.  at least some females here :)
* __mikem laughs at sebastian as he tries to pull his foot out of his mouth
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: what, the one about girls not existing on the internet?
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<tonyyarusso> !women
<ubotu> I guess women is Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ to learn how to act, mister!
<darkmatter1> hey
<darkmatter1> help.... lol
<__mikem> ubotu lart sebastian
* ubotu chops sebastian in half with a free Solaris 7 CD
<Snake|ONAIR> !love
<ubotu> Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
<darkmatter1> I just installed kubuntu, it rebooted
<CheeseBurgerMan> As I said, there are some, but I don't really know any. (since I don't really know you - just that you were a female, and that from a pastebin that you did which showed your home folder)
<darkmatter1> then
<CheeseBurgerMan> But I'll digress. ;)
<Snake|ONAIR> Who needs women, when you have love
<darkmatter1> grub 1.5 loading
<CheeseBurgerMan> dark_suic: Good...
* sebastian remembers how he read some article about the Ubuntu developers trying to get women to get involved with that
<darkmatter1> grub starting
<CheeseBurgerMan> Err
<darkmatter1> error 21
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Nope, the one about dealing with attitudes and behaviors towards those in the Linux community, or that you are trying to encourage to get into it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> darkmatter1
<darkmatter1> yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not so good
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Hobbsee> sebastian: you might want to read http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27  :P
<Snake|ONAIR> Amarok = ALL THE CHICKS
<Snake|ONAIR> All girls love amarok.
<Snake|ONAIR> :)
<darkmatter1> well, what does it mean, and how do i fix it?
<darkmatter1> :(
* CheeseBurgerMan wonders what error 21 is
* CheeseBurgerMan uses Google.
<__mikem> lart Snake|ONAIR
<__mikem> !lart Snake|ONAIR
* ubotu resizes Snake|ONAIR's terminal to 40x24
<__mikem> ouch
<__mikem> lol
<beefsprocket> !gam_server
<ubotu> beefsprocket: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<__mikem> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<darkmatter1> is there anyone here that can help me?!?
<darkmatter1> i mean, my system wont boot
* sebastian lol Hobbsee loads of females use The Internet
<darkmatter1> :/
* sebastian I already knew that
<__mikem> darkmatter CheeseBurgerMan is working on it
<darkmatter1> ok
<darkmatter1> thx
* Hobbsee examines tonyyarusso's link
<__mikem> hey hobbsee, type !lart sebastian
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, I've found lots of stuff on error 21, just not a solution.
<Hobbsee> +1 to the last paragraph of 1.1 of that page!
<Hobbsee> __mikem: i know about lart
<Hobbsee> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I have a feeling you'll be +1-ing it a lot; it's quite the article.
<Hobbsee> __mikem: and there are far more effective ways of dealing with him :P
<darkmatter1> well, what is error 21/
<darkmatter1> to start with
<__mikem> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> I still have no idea
<__mikem> hey CheeseBurgerMan, you might want to start a private chat with him
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why? This way if I find a solution everyone can see and learn. ;)
<__mikem> so he doesn't have to deal with the scrooling
<__mikem> I know when I am in his position, I usually find a scrolling chatwindow hard to deal with
<Hobbsee> solutions are good in here too
* Hobbsee hates giving help by private messages
* Hobbsee refuses to do it, most of the time
<__mikem> then again, the people have spoken
<darkmatter1> oh shit
<darkmatter1> 21 is selected disk does not exist
<Hobbsee> darkmatter1: language.
* sebastian wonders how old Hobbsee is, but she probably won't tell him :(
<darkmatter1> sorry
<darkmatter1> but I really am screwed
<Hobbsee> darkmatter1: you get to the grub screen?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<darkmatter1> this is what ive gotted
<Hobbsee> check that the partition numbers are actually correct - you can edit it with e
<__mikem> Selected disk does not exist, sound like the problem he had earlier
<Hobbsee> sebastian: yes.  i wont tell you, due to what you've already said, and that i suspect you'll try hitting on me if i do.
<darkmatter1> loading grub 1.5      loading grub, please wait      error 21
<darkmatter1> and now im on the grub manual
<darkmatter1> and it says, that 21 is selected disk does not exist
* sebastian Hobbsee sorry about what I said before, but it's the sad truth.  
<__mikem> Im thinking find an old laptop, and just do a "takeover" instalation of that machine
<darkmatter1> 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<darkmatter1> This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<Hobbsee> darkmatter1: did the partition somehow get deleted, or did grub screw up?
<darkmatter1> no
<darkmatter1> the install went fine
<Hobbsee> darkmatter1: quickest way is probably to reinstall grub, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-32d586a32fe70f9e1accb80d55cf3d3f0600175a
<darkmatter1> I was pleasantly happy
<Hobbsee> :)
<__mikem> darkmatter1, if you really want a machine with ubuntu on it, you could also find an old laptop you don't use and do a "takeover" install on that
* sebastian thinks there is quite a big chance that he will get his friends 14 year old sister using Ubuntu eventaully :)  
<darkmatter1> hobbsee
<darkmatter1> without grub, how could i get into kubuntu?
<darkmatter1> you see, I have a problem
<sebastian> without a boot loader your f ucked
<darkmatter1> I cant get into windows or ubuntu
<sebastian> you need a boot loader to boot Linux
<__mikem> sabastian, do you mean get a date with her or get her to use ubuntu?
<sebastian> 14 is to young for me.  and she has a boy friend
<__mikem> oh lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> darkmatter1: Well, you can always run a fixmbr in the Windows recovery console, but that won't let you boot into Kubuntu
<sebastian> I am 18.  and I have a feeling your about the same age mikem?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's a last resort.
<Hobbsee> darkmatter1: what are you using now?
<__mikem> 17
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hobbsee: Probably live CD
<darkmatter1> a different computer
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Close. :P
<Hobbsee> sebastian: language.
<Hobbsee> darkmatter1: then load that webpage on your other computer
<unix_infidel> how do i check which version of kde i have installed.
<__mikem> why do you ask sebastian
<Hobbsee> which gives you instructions on how to reinstall grub using the install cd
* sebastian so what countires you people from
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: konversation --version
<__mikem> US
<CheeseBurgerMan> USA
<Hobbsee> AU
<sebastian> ,becasue I could tell by the things you were saying that you were about my age
<__mikem> oh
<sebastian> in other words your imaturiety lol no offence :d
<__mikem> Don't worry, I get that a lot
<unix_infidel> how would i go about updating kde to 3.5.1
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's spelled wrong, but I can't figure out how to spell it right. :P
<unix_infidel> wikipedia says that's available in repos for breezy.
* sebastian so what country are you people from?  I am from England
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Hobbsee> sebastian: did you not see people's answers above?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ubotu takes my job. I can't fetch links when he does it all. :P
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oops
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: From US, living currently / attending school in Canada.
<__mikem> Hobbsee ;-)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Dangit, not for you.
<tonyyarusso> sebastian: ^^
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sebastian> nope I guess I just missed them
<__mikem> lmao
<sebastian> I just read above
* __mikem hopes things work out for darkmatter1 
<darkmatter1> :/
<darkmatter1> really ultra nervous
<unix_infidel> wait, so its not available in official repos?
<CheeseBurgerMan> unix_infidel: It is an official repo
<__mikem> darkmatter1 just be glad you aren't trying to deal with using different partitions on the same disk
* sebastian Australlia :)  seems Linux is getting strong there.  I read aritcles.  schools changing to Linux so on 
<unix_infidel> CheeseBurgerMan: but with what i already have in sources.list
<CheeseBurgerMan> just not included in the default install because KDE 3.5.1 was released after breezy was.
<Hobbsee> it's a semi-official repo...  well, it's official, but it's not into main, as it was released after feature freeze.
<Hobbsee> it's in dapper
<unix_infidel> CheeseBurgerMan: but the repos havent been updated to include 3.5.1
<CheeseBurgerMan> What Hobbsee said
<unix_infidel> they only include what's available for that release.
<exobuzz> i wish laptop makers didnt suck, so they could make machines without broken firmware/bios so i wouldnt have to fuck around trying to get linux to work.. :-)
<unix_infidel> they arent updated to include updated software.
<Hobbsee> sebastian: wish my school would change.  then again, looks like my uni is using partly linux
<__mikem> I don't use beta software, but when drapper becomes stable, I have to remember to send away for more pressed CDs
<sebastian> that's good Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: language, please.  what problems are you having?
<Hobbsee> my laptop works fine, under dapper :)
<unix_infidel> Hobbsee: language?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That was exobuzz, not unix_infidel.
<unix_infidel> lol.
<exobuzz> sorry
<__mikem> !tell unix_infidel about language
<sebastian> school ay Hobbsee so your about my age to then I guess.  and no this is not a suck up.  I meant that
<exobuzz> it was me. i had a foul mouth
<Hobbsee> oops
<unix_infidel> moron.
<sebastian> ah
<sebastian> I meant
<sebastian> to put
<Hobbsee> sorry unix_infidel
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> methinks coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<unix_infidel> Hobbsee: talking about __mikem
<Hobbsee> sebastian: i left school last year
<unix_infidel> ok so to my actual question.
<sebastian> I meant to put.  school ay Hobbsee.  so your about my age to then I guess.  and your quite mature.  and no this is not a suck up.  I meant that
<CheeseBurgerMan> ooh, we have a code of conduct?
<exobuzz> really. laptops can be a pain.. this laptop. is mostly great. but it has a broken bios.. after 1 year, a patch got into kernel 2.6.16
<exobuzz> phew
<unix_infidel> the "official" kubuntu repos arent updated to include newest packages?
<exobuzz> and thanks to the dapper devs the patch is going into 2.6.15
<exobuzz> phew
<exobuzz> :-)
<CheeseBurgerMan> unix_infidel: No
<unix_infidel> newest "stable"
<unix_infidel> CheeseBurgerMan: blah, ok.
<Hobbsee> ack!!!   darn!!!
<unix_infidel> CheeseBurgerMan: so how do i update kde and nothing else?
<__mikem> Well, I am out for now. TTYL
<sebastian> bye miek
<sebastian> mike
<CheeseBurgerMan> The updated KDE updates all KDE packages.(including Konversation, Kopete, Krita, etc_
<CheeseBurgerMan> )*
<CheeseBurgerMan> So you have to update those.
<unix_infidel> CheeseBurgerMan: that's fine. but how do i updated with apt-get upgrade <meta-package>
<Hobbsee> unix_infidel: they are.  like i say, kde 3.5.1 is in dapper.
<exobuzz> the f word surely is not being misused when referring to laptop manufacturers who build there bios's using m$ tools which create broken ACPI code
<sebastian> I think I should be going off now to or soon.  3:37am here
<exobuzz> :-)
<unix_infidel> so i dont have to update the entire system.
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can't AFAIK.
<Hobbsee> sebastian: i thought you said you were in australia
<unix_infidel> CheeseBurgerMan: that's pretty asinine.
<sebastian> no I said i was in ENgland
<boogerhead> I guess an old guy doesn't belong in a world of teenie boppers...
<unix_infidel> ah well, i guess i gotta bite the bullet and blame you guys if the system breaks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I said AFAIK, not that it's impossible
<sebastian> Hobbsee you come here quite a lot or?
<unix_infidel> CheeseBurgerMan: lol, yea, but no one seems to know :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<exobuzz> sebastian: where is that ?
<Hobbsee> oh, i must have misread
<exobuzz> :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sebastian> what exobuzz?  England in Europe :d
* Hobbsee has been told before that she must live here
<nalioth> sebastian: Hobbsee is a fixture here
<Hobbsee> i'm not here as often as i was - i'm at uni now
<sebastian> Hobbsee comes here a lot ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, Hobbsee is the faucet, while robotgeek takes on the honorable position of refridgerator.
<exobuzz> sebastian: mate, i live in england.. i know, since its friday night (saturday morning) and weve had the local chav scum drunk causing trouble outside on the way home from the pub again
<exobuzz> :-)
<exobuzz> as usual
<sebastian> oh right :d
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sebastian> where abouts in England you from?
<exobuzz> didcot, oxfordshire
<exobuzz> u ?
<sebastian> near Bristol
<exobuzz> not so far. my littel sister is studying there
* nalioth see the !offtopic factoid in the future
<exobuzz> little
<sebastian> what at University West of England?
<exobuzz> she runs kubuntu.. ON TOPIC!
<exobuzz> :-)
<sebastian> well someone from my school.  well he is doing computer science at Oxford University now
<robotgeek>  /whois Hobbsee
<robotgeek> oops
<exobuzz> she studies at Bristol university. (is ther more than one i dont know). Kubuntu (on topic) :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sebastian> I think there are about two or three
<sebastian> or something like that
<exobuzz> shes doing law.. which ever one ...
<sebastian> heh I did Law GCSE last year at college, but well  the teachers were s hit and yeah
<exobuzz> I never made it to Uni.. I got a cr*p job instead..  :D
<sebastian> woudn't help us with coursework and stuff
<Hobbsee> !offtopic
<sebastian> I think most of the class failed
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Hobbsee> !kofftopic
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> it should say #kubuntu-offtoipc
<Hobbsee> it should say #kubuntu-offtopic
<sebastian> you want to go to that channel exobuzz?  since I carn't private message here since not registerd
<exobuzz> you can do law gcse ? (utilising the excellent kubuntu ) ? :D ok. ill stop now... ehm. no more offtopic
<Hobbsee> for kubuntu
<exobuzz> k
<sebastian> ok go to other channel
<Hobbsee> !kofftopic
<ubotu> methinks kofftopic is Non Kubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #kubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Massacration> hi reveryone
<Massacration> could anyone help this poor little boy?
<Hobbsee> !+anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Massacration> ok thanks host guy
<Massacration> i'm upgrading my kubuntu with the latest packges but i do get the message that the kdegraphics-kfile-plugins will not be upgraded
<Massacration> what should i do? and what's that package for?
<Massacration> bobesponja ajua ai nego
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<Massacration> thanks for the tip, I didn't know about that
<CheeseBurgerMan> you don't need the install IIRC
<CheeseBurgerMan> At least, I never use it
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is what I use.
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> -install, yes
<Massacration> but here i got the message: "couldn't find the dist-upgrade package
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Massacration> now the same olde message
<Massacration> won't upgrade that package
* CheeseBurgerMan looks up some stuff
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, try sudo apt-get upgrade kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
<Massacration> same old message...
<Massacration> thanks anyway
<CheeseBurgerMan> Grr, there's gotta be a reason for it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just don't know why
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<Massacration> it says sothing about broken packages
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<Massacration> Depende: libpoppler0c2-qt (>= 0.4.0) mas no vai ser instalado
<Massacration> Depende: libpoppler0c2-qt (>= 0.4.0) mas no vai ser instalado
<Massacration> depends on that package above
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, so some dependency is missing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Doesn't apt automatically install all dependencies? :o
<Massacration> yeah I though so...
<KaoticEvil> CheeseBurgerMan: always as for me
* CheeseBurgerMan is now officially lost and sends out a call for help.
<KaoticEvil> has*
<Hobbsee> it should
<Hobbsee> Massacration: does it say that it's not installable, or that it's not going to be installed?
<Massacration> another strange thing in my system, is that the whole system is in english, only the aptget is in portuguese brazilian... don't know why...
<nalioth> Massacration: are you using non ubuntu repos?
<Massacration> I will list my rep
<CheeseBurgerMan> use pastebin
<CheeseBurgerMan> as it says in the topic. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Otherwise you'll be automatically kicked for flooding
<Massacration> how do i use it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Go to the site, paste your message, and press submit
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Massacration> which site?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu.pastebin.com
<CheeseBurgerMan> and it's send, not submit
<CheeseBurgerMan> but close. ;)
<GNU_Style> can I compile and mane xconfig the kernel on another hdd not in usr/src --- cause my / is low on space
<darkmatter1> hey....
<CheeseBurgerMan> darkmatter1: Try the directions in the link?
<CheeseBurgerMan> GNU_Style: Not a clue
<darkmatter1> yeah...
<CheeseBurgerMan> And?
<darkmatter1> wouldnt work
<Massacration> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/621161
<CheeseBurgerMan> Grrrrrr
<Kyral> GNU_Style: you can do it anywhere
<darkmatter1> :/
<Kyral> GNU_Style: /usr/src is just recommended because its usually the first place programs look for the resulting headers
<darkmatter1> so there is no way for me to get into either os....
<darkmatter1> or to fix this
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can boot from the CD, and try either reinstalling GRUB, or installing LILO
<Massacration> cheeseburgerman any coment about my reps?
<darkmatter1> i tried reinstalling grub
<darkmatter1> not working
<darkmatter1> and what is LILO?
<GNU_Style> but if I create a symlink to the extracted source file and cd in the symlink make xconfig ---it says permission denied even if i sudo or even if im root
<Massacration> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/621161
<CheeseBurgerMan> LILO is LInux LOader - basically the same thing as GRUB
<darkmatter1> well
<darkmatter1> how am I to install it?
<Massacration> meanwhile I wait for an answer... Any good theme for KDE?
<darkmatter1> are we sure this is a problem with grub anyways?
<darkmatter1> the installation seemed fine to me
<regeya> define 'good theme', Massacration
<CheeseBurgerMan> Massacration: Everything looks OK to me, but I'd hardly consider that a difinitive answer on the subject.
<Massacration> different than the default ones
<Hobbsee> Massacration: see kde-look.org
<Massacration> thanks anyway cheeseburguerman
<Massacration> but any ideas? any different theme that worth installing?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use "Web"
<GNU_Style> how do I use chmod to change file group and ownership?
<CheeseBurgerMan> changing ownership is chown
<regeya> I mean, right now I'm using the Baghira windowborder style with a Milk scheme, the Lipstik widget style, NuoveXT icons, and a colorscheme that makes Aqua Graphite look way too flashy, and I think it's awesome.  but you might think it looks like crud, Massacration.  as someone else said, http://kde-look.org
<regeya> !theme
<darkmatter1> are we sure this is a problem with grub anyways?the installation seemed fine to me
<Massacration> thanks for the long aswer man!
<regeya> !tell Massacration about KDETheme
<CheeseBurgerMan> darkmatter1: I'm not sure what to suggest, sorry.
<darkmatter1> damn
<regeya> !tell Massacration about KDEThemes
<darkmatter1> is there any way to get my old system back up?
<darkmatter1> can i just tell it to boot from c/
<darkmatter1> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Boot from you Windows CD, go into the recovery console, and type in "fixmbr"
<CheeseBurgerMan> your*
<darkmatter1> will i still have all my files/
<regeya> CheeseBurgerMan: I've added that to my list of things to do to fix a windows install
<regeya> thx
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<darkmatter1> and, if I call a computer repair guy or something, would he know how to fix all of this?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, you'll still have your files, it just overwrites the MBR with a standard Windows MBR
<darkmatter1> k
<darkmatter1> ive g2 eat
<darkmatter1> bye
<GNU_Style> how do I change ownership and group of <filename.tar.bz2> to <user> <group>
<Hobbsee> sudo chown user.group /path/to/filename.tar.bz2
<callie> ha blue yonder suck
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i like part 3.7 of that guide!  wish more people would obey it!
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Which part's that again?  (It's been a while.)
<Hobbsee> 3.7. Don't make sexual advances towards women
<callie> darn
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Ah.  Right.  (btw, on an unrelated note, you've been opped for half an hour now.)
<callie> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> good point
<Hobbsee> i thought i might need them
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, it happens.  Just heeding Seveas' advice to point that out (since he's so guilty of it himself).
<Massacration> Who here can consider itself addicted to computers?
<callie> Me!
<Massacration> me too
* CheeseBurgerMan raises his hand.
<Massacration> I'm trying to quit
<callie> im so addicted i have a spare computer so if this on dies i dont have to kill myself or wait ot get a new one
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Massacration: I'm not. :P
<Massacration> I've spent to many of my lifetime in front of this...
<Massacration> I use computers everyday since I was 9...
<[Nige] > how do I install firefox 1.0.5 on kubuntu?
<Massacration> I'm 22 now...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Let's ddos him! Flood his ports! hack his computer! Use an rm -rf / on it!
<[Nige] > i have downloaded the tar.gz from them
<CheeseBurgerMan> !firefox
<Massacration> extract wherever ypu ant the firfox
* CheeseBurgerMan takes a guess.
<[Nige] > okay
<Massacration> and run it
<[Nige] > where is the better place to install it?
<[Nige] > /usr/share?
<CheeseBurgerMan> You don't install
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just...extract
<[Nige] > okay
<Massacration> extract where you can't modify
<Massacration> can modify
<[Nige] > okay
<Massacration> so otherwise u won't be able to update it on the future
<Hobbsee> !tell [Nige]  about firefox1.5
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, firefox1.5 - I was close.
<Massacration> Just curious how old are you guys?
<callie> not that curious!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Apparently not
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: you know, i'm starting to think this article is more and more accurate, the more of it that i read.  and maybe starting to think that i'm not so paranoid after all :P
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Yeah, we just need more people to read it now.  So feel free to drop a factoid once in a while or something I guess.
<Hobbsee> or stick it in my quit/part message
<Hobbsee> !women
<ubotu> I guess women is Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ to learn how to act, mister!
<Hobbsee> hehe, there we go
<[Nige] > okay
<[Nige] > I followd that, but it loses all my themes I apply and use when I close firefox
<[Nige] > :S
<oxez> I added a MIME-type in Konqueror, I named it: audio/guitar-pro. I added the files associations *.gp4, *.gp3, *.GP3, *.GP4, changed the icon that type of file. But, in konqueror (and on my desktop), those files still have the blank icon :/
<oxez> But they open with the correct program (guitar pro 4)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Very nice.
<GNU_Style> how do I mount my FAT32 as my <username> no root
<callie> GNU_Style, you cant mount unless its as root, but you can give your username access
<GNU_Style> how to do that?
<callie>  !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<callie> hope that helps GNU_Style
<GNU_Style>  /dev/sda7 on /media/sda7 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<GNU_Style> but still I cant extract a tarball using tar jxvf <filename.tar.bz2> it says something about permissions
<callie> whats does it say exactly?
<callie> it may be the mount point that needs sorting GNU_Style
<Hobbsee> GNU_Style: where are you trying to extract it to?
<metalhedd> how do I brose the software in adept by category? is it possible?
<CheeseBurgerMan> metalhedd: Not that I've found. I use Kynaptic for that.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh wait
<metalhedd> kynaptic eh? never heard of it.
<metalhedd> i'm going to check it out.
<callie> GNU_Style, you can just do #chown <username> /media/sda7
<[Nige] > its a permission problem :)
<[Nige] > did a grep to find it
<CheeseBurgerMan> In the "Easy Tag Filter" look in Use
<metalhedd> CheeseBurgerMan: not sure I get what you're saying. i dont see 'use' anywhere.
<metalhedd> also kynaptic isn't in  the repo's?
<GNU_Style> i must put the '#' before #chown?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<CheeseBurgerMan> You might want to do that, metalhedd
<callie> GNU_Style, # means as root
<metalhedd> CheeseBurgerMan: already did. i have multiverse and universe enabled
<metalhedd> using dapper actually
<callie> GNU_Style, and $ mean as a user
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<metalhedd> maybe thats why?
* CheeseBurgerMan is still in breezy. :P
<GNU_Style> callie: when extracting it says --tar: linux-source-2.6.12: Cannot utime: Operation not permitted
<metalhedd> can I install it anyway?
<crimsun> GNU_Style: your user needs to be in the 'src' grop
<crimsun> group^
<CheeseBurgerMan> metalhedd: Yeah, that's why
<callie> GNU_Style, or just do it as root
<GNU_Style> yep my user is in the src group, when I used the 'groups' command
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's not in dapper's repos
<GNU_Style> when I do it as root I cannot menu xconfig
<metalhedd> would it work if I just found a deb somewhere?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22850
<callie> is there a way in bash to get info on groups? their definitions that is?
<GNU_Style> callie: im not sure
<metalhedd> man... how did my tab completion get so damn smart?
<metalhedd> it's way better than i remember it being in breezy
<regeya> anyone here running dapper, and if so, any idea what would cause the initramfs-tools setup to hang?
<metalhedd> i'm running it, but I have no idea. my install went just fine
<regeya> dang.
<regeya> ah.  it seems to be hanging on /usr/sbin/evms_query info, which when I run it manually, returns 'evms_open_engine() failed with error code 13: Permission denied'.
<frank23> callie: in /etc/group ?
* regeya scratches his head.
<frank23> regeya: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<regeya> ty frank23
<callie> frank23, i was reffering more to what those actual groups mean as in what they give access to, ok with some its obvious but others maybe not so
<frank23> callie: oh. i don't know I'm sure many of those are standard on linux. googling might help
<metalhedd> ok.. debtags.  brilliant. now I understand how to use this thing
<callie> frank23, im sure i could find out, i just wandered if there was info somewhere on the computer itself
<frank23> callie: I don't know
<regeya> dcc send
<GNU_Style> dcc send
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Teknoenie> evening all
<Teknoenie> i can't seem to get XviD support to work again in dapper
<Teknoenie> any ideas
<Teknoenie> w32codecs is installed
<Hobbsee> GNU_Style: DO NOT USE THE EXPLOIT, UNLESS YOU WANT A KLINE!
<GNU_Style> I have done a apt-get dist-upgrade but kde is still 3.5 not 3.5.1?
<Hobbsee> GNU_Style: did you get the repo added?
<Hobbsee> regeya:  DO NOT USE THE EXPLOIT, UNLESS YOU WANT A KLINE!
* Hobbsee will BAN the next person who does this!
<GNU_Style> Hobbsee: yah I did as instructed in kubuntu
<robotgeek> Hobbsee was nice enuf to give you a warning
<crimsun> someone's puttin' the smack down
<crimsun> :)
<robotgeek> hey crimsun , how you been?
<crimsun> robotgeek: not bad, yourself?
<robotgeek> crimsun: good, keeping myself busy with various things kubuntu
<crimsun> cool, cool
<regeya> Hobbsee, my apologies, and thanks for informing me that it's an exploit.
<Hobbsee> regeya: no problems.  but it is a pain
<regeya> Hobbsee: is it?  as far as I could tell, it's jsut a pain for the poor person instructing someone else to...well, you know.
<regeya> you make me wonder about something in #debian, though...
* regeya runs off to see if he can get an automagic kickban there...lessee...
<Hobbsee> regeya: as i'm one of the people who's affected each time this is run, unless i connect to a different port (which i now do), it is rather a pain, yes!
<GNU_Style> Hobbsee: what EXPLOIT are you taking about?
<Hobbsee> GNU_Style: the one that you tried to use.
<GNU_Style> Hobbsee: whats that?I dont even have an Idea?
<Hobbsee> GNU_Style: you dont need to know.
<Hobbsee> just dont type in random commands that you dotn understand
<regeya> no kidding.  I'm getting threatened with a kickban, and getting a fair amount of hostility, for doing what seemed to be merely taunting the bot once, and it seemed to inconvenience only myself.  Again, I'm sorry to have to cause someone to vent their spleen
<GNU_Style> Hobbsee: anyways why my KDE is still 3.5?
<Hobbsee> i dont know
* Hobbsee has to go to work
<regeya> Setting up evms (2.5.4-5ubuntu3) ... <- hoboy
<GNU_Style> Hobbsee: can I apt-get it manually?
<robotgeek> GNU_Style: did you add the repos for kde 3.5.1?
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: yes I did as instaructed in kubuntu wiki and apt-get update to download the headers
<robotgeek> regeya: nevermind, but that was a common irc exploit causing a lot of pain to everyone
<robotgeek> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<unix_infidel> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<frank23> Riddel said kde 3.5.2 is out for testing too
<regeya> GNU_Style: let's just say you shouldn't ask anyone to send you files via irc, or you'll cause yourself to be kicked and apparently a large hammer to fall on Hobbsee's head.
* regeya goes to bed...this is just too much...lol...see everyone in the funny pages
<robotgeek> regeya: you did it publicly, which was how the exploit was triggered
<unix_infidel> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<regeya> I see.
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: what is an exploit?
<robotgeek> GNU_Style: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploit_%28computer_security%29
<VRWarper> meh with the new dapper theme for kdm
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: the URL tells me how to add the repos but doesnt say how to install>
<VRWarper> the background.. color.. doesnt extend the full screen
<regeya> robotgeek, I've been workign way too hard lately to have been following any security lists...is there some sort of exploit in some popular client or something, and if so, well, I'm sorry to hear that the author/package maintainers are too inept to have fixed it yet, and I must confess I was ignorant of it.  a simple explanation rather than a glib 'you don't need to know' would have sufficed
<VRWarper> on my laptop (which has a wider-than-normal screen)
<VRWarper> its not really a problem except it looks ugly
<VRWarper> :|
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: any ideas how?
<robotgeek> regeya: check server window
<robotgeek> GNU_Style: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frank23> VRWarper: only the background is the problem? or is it the resolution?
<VRWarper> background
<VRWarper> heh the resolution itself is fine
<regeya> that's a great frank herbert bio, but hardly relevant
<VRWarper> its not a major problem
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: i did that already, it kust updates my 3.4 into 3.5 not 3.5.1
<VRWarper> after i login, my own personal background stretches across the screen
<frank23> VRWarper: well select stretch in the wallpaper configuration dialog
<VRWarper> in kdm?
<VRWarper> in kdm the "background" does not stretch and the login is off centered
<frank23> VRWarper: oh.. kdm I don't know
<VRWarper> heh
<frank23> VRWarper: ask #ubuntu+1  maybe it's a bug
<robotgeek> GNU_Style: can you paste your sources.list to the pastebin
<VRWarper> also, xgl +kde crashes at the end of startup on my laptop as well (ati x700 mobile)
<VRWarper> :( gnome runs just fine though
<VRWarper> xgl+compiz+gnome that is
<VRWarper> i never get far enough with xgl+kde to start compiz heh
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: http://pastebin.com/621278
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: ?
<robotgeek> GNU_Style: looking, second
<robotgeek> GNU_Style: http://pastebin.com/621281 use that as your sources.list
<callie> time for sleep
<callie> night guys
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: k
<bucky> regeya: so just because you were "threatened with bannination" its my fucking fault
<crimsun> um
<crimsun> let's keep that out of here, 'k?
<crimsun> thanks.
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: now downloading thanks for your help
<robotgeek> GNU_Style: cool. enjoy
<rob_> hi.. im running dapper (just reinstalled after destorying my breezy) ive installed wpa_supplicant but its missing the init.d script to start it up. can someone explain why its not there anymore or send me the script so i dont have to manually start wpa_supplicant?
<poningru> rob_: you are supposed to use it with something else like network manager or wifi radar or whatever
<poningru> there are many init scripts floating around
<poningru> just google it
<me2win> !seen eleaf
<rob_> yea..
<ubotu> eleaf is currently on #ubuntu+1 (13m 1s) #ubuntu-offtopic (13m 1s) #ubuntu (13m 1s)
<poningru> rob_: if you cant find it in like 5 mins come back and bug me I will go looking around for it
<rob_> thanks
<luansheng> anyone could tell me than some tools for clean the trash files in the ubuntu? thanks
<graeme> dialup modem gives lcp: timeout  sending Config-Requests with my ISP but connects to another ISP (not mine)
<poningru> luansheng: what do you mean?
<luansheng> my meaning is that how to clean the ubuntu for making it thin because my diskspace is very pretty
<poningru> I still dont understand what you mean
<poningru> rm -r ~/.Trash/*
<poningru> just go do that
<luansheng> ok
<luansheng> let me try
<poningru> what exactly do you want to do?
<poningru> why not just go in konq and delete the stuff in that file?
<luansheng> I want to make get more disk space
<poningru> then just go delete it
<luansheng> how to delete the stuff? poningru
<nalioth> ubotu: tell luansheng about cli
<poningru> but no I am sure we can resolve this without cli
<poningru> he simply wants to delete the stuff from his trash
<poningru> in konq
<poningru> go to ~/.Trash
<poningru> select them all and delete
<luansheng> no, i want to get more diskspace
<poningru> buy a new hard disk
<poningru> OH
<poningru> I think I understand what you are saying
<poningru> you dont want all the extra packages that are installed by default in kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> anyone have a spare hard drive?
<luansheng> i also delete some unusful package that i don't know
<Red_Herring> sudo apt-get clean
<Red_Herring> fyi
<poningru> luansheng: run that ^^^
<luansheng> i have do it
<Kyral> okay this is sketchy
<Kyral> why does this freeze...
<luansheng> what's cli?
<Red_Herring> command line interface
<luansheng> can you tell me?
<luansheng> i want to try it
<Red_Herring> sure
<Red_Herring> open up a terminal
<poningru> luansheng: what language do you speak?
<Red_Herring> THERE YOU GO
<luansheng> i speak chinese
<poningru> I am sure we have support for your language
<poningru> hmm hold on
<luansheng> i am sorry about my pretty english
<luansheng> I open the konsole'
<frank23> luansheng: I don't know about breezy, but dapper (the next version of ubuntu) is supposed to have much better asian language support
<luansheng> now i am use breezy 5.10
<frank23> luansheng: you can try #ubuntu-zh   #ubuntu-cn  or #ubuntu-tw  but they are almost empty
<frank23> luansheng: actually more people in 0tw
<luansheng> ok,let me try it.
<luansheng> i want ask a question about kubuntu
<GNU_Style> my firefox is using a diferrent cursor from KDE apps why?
<luansheng> i know very little pople use this os,they mostly use the windowsxp
<frank23> GNU_Style: it's a mouse theme thing...  the forums have instructions on how to fix this I think
<nige_> is there a bug with kubuntu and its taskbar no showing all applications?
<me2win> nige_, not that i know of
<nige_> okay
<nige_> because I run dual monitors, and I only get the applications from monitor 1 showing on the application bar
<GNU_Style> frank23: I cant find the fix
<GNU_Style> any help
<nige_> me2win, i post a screenshot
<nige_> http://nige.gotdns.com/screenshot.png , its huge and I am sorry for that, but see schat is being displayed correctly
<frank23> nige_: when I last tried dual screen it did that too. It might be normal. There might be a way around it too, I don't know
<GNU_Style> where's superkaramba in kde 3.5.1?
<me2win> nige_, i have a big monitor, heh so i can see most of it at once width wise
<GNU_Style> where's superkaramba in kde 3.5.1?
<_benny_> hi guy how are oyu
<nige_> lol nice :)
<nige_> i created a 2nd panel, so it displays both
<nige_> :)
<murac|> hmmh...how to install xmms ?....apt-get install cant find xmms from those repositories
<murac|> im newbie
<murac|> :)
<murac|> i mean Adept
<chavo> murac|, why xmms?
<murac|> which is better ?
<murac|> to play mp3
<murac|> i dont know much ..
<chavo> I like amarok or juk
<chavo> they are both kde apps
<murac|> hmmh....amarok...can i found it from default repositories ?
<chavo> amarok is very advanced and juk for the simple player
<chavo> it should be yes
<murac|> hmh..ill test
<frank23> chavo: hmm.... juk wants to remove kubuntu-desktop for me
<murac|i> it says Package juk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<murac|i> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<murac|i> is only available from another source
<murac|i> E: Package juk has no installation candidate
<murac|i> sory to paste so long lines..
<frank23> murac|i: xmms should be available. something is wrong with your sources
<frank23> murac|i: using apt-get or adept?
<frank23> murac|i: try a reload/update
<murac|i> hmm...there is default only cd source...
<chavo> hmm I have both juk and amarok here
<chavo> I'm running dapper thoiugh
<murac|i> should i add universe repositories ?
<murac|i> from adept
<murac|i> frank23: i used apt-get
<frank23> chavo: juk and amarok should be fine... the problem is akode gets removed by juk
<murac|i> frank23: which one you recommend to use ?
<murac|i> it depends....i know :)
<chavo> frank23, yes I see that now
<frank23> chavo: you shouldn't need universe for xmms or juk. either is fine.  try sudo apt-get update then try install again
<murac|i> and one more thing...how can i set default eth1 from start
<murac|i> i had to do eth1 up
<murac|i> dhclient eth1
<murac|i> could u help with that
<murac|i> :)
<frank23> murac|i: maybe take out the cd line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<murac|i> frank23: ye i tought so...because there are only default and old packages..
<GNU_Style> where's superkaramba in kde 3.5.1?
<frank23> murac|i: I don't know about the network thing
<murac|i> well....i manage it myself
<nige_> its been bugged already
<nige_> have a look http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117835
<Kyral> Wanna see someting reeally screwed up?
<Kyral> Konversation and Kontact running nicely in GNOME 2.14 :D
<me2win> i finally got my processes PHP script working. To display currently running processes on my apache server
<murac|i> hey...does superkaramba allso found on some default repositories ?...or are there some .deb repositories for that kand if programs...(like Superkaramba)
<frank23> GNU_Style: is superkaramba installed? I have it in the utilities menu
<me2win> murac|, its in multiverse/universe
<murac|i> me2win: oh...if i add them i should find superkaramba allso trough adept ?
<me2win> yeah
<murac|i> nice
<murac|i> ill take out that cd breezy and add those repositories..
<GNU_Style> frank23: KDE website say superkaramba is embeded in KDE 3.5.1
<nalioth> ubotu: tell murac|i about repos
<nalioth> murac|i: enable the universe and multiverse repos
<murac|i> nalioth: there are only universe repositories shown..
<murac|i> not multiverse at all..
<frank23> GNU_Style: ok maybe it is. try superkaramba in a console
<nalioth> murac|i: read the wiki page ubotu just PMd you
<murac|i> havent done anything...just installed kubuntu
<murac|i> why the uinverse and main restricted repository addresses are same ?
<murac|i> and should i add deb-src repos...or are those only for source code ?
<frank23> murac|i: they are only for source
<murac|i> ok
<nalioth> murac|i: you may add them if you wish, they are good to have enabled
<murac|i> nalioth: now i found superkaramba etc..
<murac|i> i followed wiki
<murac|i> had to write manually that multiverse....dont know why
<murac|i> i think these wikis are really good help for beginners
<murac|i> like TLDP howtos
<murac|i> :E
<nalioth> murac|i: we think so, too. that is why we write them
<murac|i> ye..its easy to learn fast if there are specific wikis to follow
<murac|i> i have used solaris before but its little different from this...its unix
<murac|i> hmmh...kind same
<murac|i> tough
<murac|i> nalioth: which were the good mp3 players...amarok and ?
<murac|i> and which one is good movie player which plays divx,xvid and all formats of video...
<nalioth> murac|i: the nice thing about linux is all the programs are free
<murac|i> nalioth: i know... i have used unix
<nalioth> murac|i: use them all and keep the one(s) you like
<murac|i> im programmer..
<murac|i> but little newbie with linux
<murac|i> nalioth: thats very true....all is free
<murac|i> and legal etc..
<murac|i> :)
<murac|i> sorry my little bad english...i have used to write so fast that i dont think specific words
<nalioth> ubotu: tell murac|i about multimedia
<frank23> murac|i: I use kaffeine-xine     install w32codecs
<nalioth> more wiki pages coming your way, murac|i
<murac|i> sure..
<murac|i> nalioth: oh that bot gave me instructions :)..nice
<Psi-Jack> Now, that was totally unexpected. :)
<Psi-Jack> I found a 1.9GB logfile in my /var/log tree. :)
<murac|i> :D
<murac|i> haha
<murac|i> why so big ?
<Psi-Jack> For something, I never used, even. It was the crossfire-server logfile. :)
<Psi-Jack> But, I do have a situation.
<Psi-Jack> In X, I can't seem to use CTRL+ALT+Fx to switch to a console.
<GNU_Style> escputil
<GNU_Style> how to run superkaramba in KDE 3.5.1 they say its included in the release?
<murac|i> well now my repositories are working fine...
<murac|i> i think ubuntu finds nearest/fastest repositories..
<murac|i> well..not ubuntu but adep
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty.. Time to try out XFCE 4 for a change. :)
<hara> hello. any ati owners around?
<kosh> yeah I have two ati cards in this machine
<hara> with 3d-accel working with latest ati-drivers?
<glick> hello?
<glick> scuse me what version of kde are you all using?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> Does XFCE4 for Breezy have extreme problems or something?
<glick> i dont think so why?
<Psi-Jack> Because, first time I started it. It was just a rounded corner background image. And nothing more.
<nalioth_zZz> Psi-Jack: did you install "xubuntu-desktop" ?
<glick> ?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, No, I didn't.
<glick> what kde version are you all running?
<nalioth_zZz> Psi-Jack: try that, it will give you a full xfce4 desktop
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh.. I see.. How do I remove the old xfce session/configuration stuff?
<nalioth_zZz> Psi-Jack: it's not necessary
<Psi-Jack> nalioth_zZz: But, I got it to partially work, one out of 3 times I started it. heh
<Psi-Jack> But, different times, it does different things.
<Psi-Jack> Sometimes, the right-click and middle-click will actually DO something on the desktop, sometimes now.
<Psi-Jack> not
<Psi-Jack> And the xfce settings doesn't work.
<Psi-Jack> So.. I think it matters, that nothing works. :)
<nalioth_zZz> then rm ~/.xfce  no? Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> Huh. This is even wierder. When I startx, it starts to start, and I see the background, and what looks like the panel, but then it dies and leaves back to console. I'd been running it from kdm.
<Psi-Jack> Well, this is quite upsetting.
<cycus_zwisus> has anyone tried to upgrade to kde 3.5.2 recently?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, 3.5.2 is out?
<cycus_zwisus> Psi_Jack, not officialy yet but there are already packages for breezy and dapper
<Psi-Jack> Wow. Heh
<heinkel_111> good morning :)
<Psi-Jack> What was this about KDE 3.5.1? Is there official packages for it?
<reon> Psi-Jack: Yip look at the Kubuntu home page. Been there for a while
<Psi-Jack> I know 3.5.0 has, but didn't know about 3.5.1.
<cycus_zwisus> kubuntu.org/packages
<Psi-Jack> I keep having a major problem with KDE, keeping it running for days, and it bogging down so horribly bad, that it pretty much locks up my system.
<heinkel_111> restart KDE ?
* Psi-Jack sighs. 
<heinkel_111> unless you have something precious running on top of course
<Psi-Jack> heinkel_111: Well, generally, I'm the only one that uses it. :p
<wawa_> v
<Psi-Jack> But, I'd like to also not have ot restart it, as if it were a windows system, either. Not quite as bad, as a full reboot, (which I still do regularly even in VMWare'd Windows :p), but still, annoying.
<kosh> if you run top what is taking up all the time?
<heinkel_111> Psi-Jack: wintendo has to be restarted...in kubuntu at least you can restart only the dekstop environment :)
<heinkel_111> i think one of your apps must be moemory leaking
<kosh> actually most of the reasons that windows has problems now is hardware and software that is not part of the os
<kosh> ie norton software can bring anything to its knees
<kosh> and a bad power supply will screw over anything
<kosh> and most people have very bad pos power supplies
<kosh> just because something says 300W and your computer only need 200W does not mean it will work since the cheap power supplies seem to become unstable at half their rated power or so
<kosh> so your video card goes under voltage during load, generates something weird as a result, the driver freaks out and windows dies
<kosh> windows sucks in a lot of ways but most stability problems are hardware and very bad software
<heinkel_111> and the way people use ut
<heinkel_111> us it
<heinkel_111> omg the typos
<heinkel_111> USE IT
<heinkel_111> I know people that keep reformatting all their disk and reinstalling etc. every 3rd month on windows
<heinkel_111> how do they get all that malware?
<heinkel_111> 1. it exists and it works on their system
<kosh> I know I have managed to run some w2k boxes that have no spyware and have not been reinstalled in about 2 years
<heinkel_111> 2. they don't do the necessary precautions like running a GOOD AV system and spyware cleaner
<heinkel_111> kosh: same here, but not without precautions
<kosh> the primary way people get nailed is running IE and downloading random crap
<heinkel_111> yup :)
<kosh> use firefox and don't download screensavers, shareware games etc
<hatake_kakashi> running everything as administrator is a pure sign for trouble.. more or less the same theory applies to running everything as root
<Psi-Jack> Oh. D'uh me.
<mornfall> or remove winders :)
<Psi-Jack> I have 3.5.1. LOl
<heinkel_111> the most important  part of any protection system is 60 cm from the screen :P
<heinkel_111> mornfall:  removing windows is a cheap soution
<mornfall> in the spirit that there are no other errors than pebkac
<Wingede> when is the next version due out? - sorry if this is asked all the time :)
<heinkel_111> no more hardwork with all the spyware cleeaning, firewall constructions etc etc
<hatake_kakashi> !tell Wingede about dapper
<Psi-Jack> Supposed to be next month sometime. :)
<Psi-Jack> Making it, 6.4
<Wingede> ty hatake_kakashi
<kosh> my point though it that windows is not as bad as many people make it out to be stability wise
<kosh> since w2k whenever I have found a windows box constantly crashing it has almost always been hardware
<mornfall> no, but they are horrible usability-wise -- at least for a long time kde/unix person
<kosh> or something like starforce
<kosh> I have been using kde since one of the betas before 1.0
<kosh> and I have used linux for all my desktop and work stuff for about 10 years now
<kosh> I just have windows for games
<mornfall> i can't get a grip on a system that doesn't resize windows on alt-drag
<kosh> however I like accuracy of information and I still have had to deal with windows boxes
<Psi-Jack> Heh, StarForce. Most annoying thing for legit buyers.
<hatake_kakashi> bad programming and/or corporate greed has more or less cause the instability of windows
<mornfall> or move them
<heinkel_111> kosh...i think that windows for games will change
<heinkel_111> sometime soon
<reon> Psi-Jack: Give dapper a try, you will be pleasently supprised. Looks shithot
<Psi-Jack> reon: Shithot, eh? That's a new term for webster. :)
<kosh> well if I had nvidia cards on this box instead of ati I would probably try to do the games more under linux
<heinkel_111> 64 bit linux is just more effective...i don't know why performance hungry gamers use a 2nd rate OS
<reon> lol
<Psi-Jack> reon: I've been waiting for it to release before actually going with it.
<mornfall> kosh: not to mention ctrl+h, ctrl+w not working
<mornfall> kosh: did i mention the shell being useless? :)
<mornfall> etc
<mornfall> every now and then i have to do something to some windows box
<kosh> I like to know the truth about various products not just the bs that people repeat on forums
<mornfall> and more time passes the more lost i get :)
<hatake_kakashi> you can still play games on linux via ATI, but your options maybe limited. However, I am soon to test that theory fully out
<reon> Psi-Jack: I installed it yesterday and I must say it looks much better than breezy and also feels way faster
<reon> and i havent even updated my nvidia drivers yet
<Psi-Jack> reon: Did you clean install? heh
<Psi-Jack> Xorg 7, mind you, itself is a bit faster, so that makes some difference.
<Psi-Jack> Beyond that, I don't see how it could be any faster ,unless the kernel was compiled differently, with more desktop-oriented settings.
<reon> Psi-Jack: Yes, I basically said _uck it and popped the cd in
<Psi-Jack> reon: That's why it seemed faster, then, most likely.
<Psi-Jack> A clean system always feels faster. :)
<reon> It definately feels faster, not my imagination. Bootup times have also been reduced. Overall a very polished package so far
<reon> Anybody seen Riddell around, maybe he can comment on the speed issue
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I assume there's not any Breezy to Dapper upgrading docs, yet?
<reon> I would not do a dist-upgrade, prefer a clean install
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: I have two radeon cards, the binary ati driver will only activate one of them, that is true under linux and windows
<hatake_kakashi> kosh: crossfire?
<Psi-Jack-v2> Well, one of the big reasons, out of all the other binary-based distributions of Linux there are, why I chose Kubuntu, was because of dist-upgrade.
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: so I can't use it with 3d, I already checked with nvidia and they sent me a config file for running two of their cards at a time with 4 monitors and 3d accel on all of them
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: no I have an x850 and a 9250
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: if the cards are different the ati driver won't start both of them
<Psi-Jack> And, so, when I upgrade to dapper, it'll be dist-upgraded to it.
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: so my next upgrade is definitely to nvidia which not only has a far better documented driver but when I asked the question I got a config file
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: my point about windows though is people nail them for so much crap that is their own fault instead of looking at what they do right and also nailing them for what they really did do wrong
<hatake_kakashi> kosh: afaik, the last I heard is that they use optimisation codes to rig the benchmarks against ATI, some rumors are still floating around declaring that is true
<reon> I just had a though. You know when you can't always remember a command. It would be nice to have a feature similair to Cisco IOS cli. You can start typing what you think the command is follow by a question mark and it will give you all commands that start like that.
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: like naling them for their crappy file locking system, the fragmentation issue for long running processes and realloc etc
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: ati just got nailed for cheating in 3dmark06 also
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: however I don't care about the benchmarks, I want quad head xinerama with opengl acceleration
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: so I can use aigl or xgl to offload tasks to the video cards that the cpu are currently doing
<hatake_kakashi> kosh: yeah then in that case Nvidia is better
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: quad head is fairly cpu intensive
<kosh> however while windows is not a very good os, linux and bsd are only slightly better ,none of them will ever be very reliable or secure without a complete redesign
<kosh> http://www.coyotos.org/  that should be fundamentally far more stable and secure but even something like qnx now is far more stable then linux will pretty much ever get to
<mornfall> people that can use debuild, running dapper and willing to test new adept beta?
<hatake_kakashi> There was also another one, something like plan9 or something, some person ranted on in another channel declaring its security is superior from ground up
<rumple> Hi everyone...
<kosh> hi rumple
<hatake_kakashi> Guten Tag
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: plan9 is probably a fair bit better then the unixes and windows but worse then those that I listed
<mornfall> not everyone at once...
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: however even the languages we use to write software in is not very well suited to making better software
<hatake_kakashi> kosh: well what can I say.. 'Its built by humans for humans' :)
<kosh> hatake_kakashi: the functional style languages are FAR easier to parallelize and don't run into issues with threads and race conditions
<heinkel_111> does anyone have any experience with automatix? if so do you  recommmend it or would you rather do the the install work manually?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell heinkel_111 about automatix
<kosh> early next year quad core chips will be coming out from amd and intel
<heinkel_111> hatake_kakashi: thank you...*goes back to wrestling with the right repositories, sudo apt-get and all that*....
<nalioth_zZz> heinkel_111: it's best if you do it manually
<kosh> and they are supposed to get even more cores
<kosh> however writing code in c,c++,java,etc that scales efficiently is VERY VERY hard
<xst> Where do I report bugs for the Kubuntu Dapper release?
<nalioth_zZz> !bugtracker
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<kosh> I did an upgarde from breezy to dapper and that was interesting to get it working right :)
<kosh> since xorg changed a lot
<kosh> so my config file would not work anymore
<xst> ok - in the same bugtracker as ubuntu? Apparently
<nalioth_zZz> xst: ubuntu is the name of the distro, dapper is the code name for the next version
<kosh> and if you tell anyone about the code there will be very bad consequences from the penguin mafia :)
<duality> hi, is there any way of adjusting the graphics cards shared memory unde kubuntu? i chose 256Mb under windows and now i need to change it to lower
<duality> i cant change it in bios either, but in windows i had 128/256Mb option
<kosh> sorry no clue on that one
<kormi> hi there all:)
<duality> k
<duality> hi
<kormi> I am here new
<heinkel_111> welcome kormi :)
<kosh> how do you know how much it is using under linux?
<kormi> thank u :)
<kormi> just installed for the first time kubuntu :)
<duality> i got 1024 in total and when i boot it shows about 750 from bios
<duality> so that means its using 256
<heinkel_111> kormi: you will find newbies like me and you here, and more experienced users that are quite helpful, thankfully :)
<raphink> congrats kormi
<kormi> :)
<kormi> I have little problem now :D
<kormi> I am on Compaq Presario M200, and my wifi seems to be down
<kormi> hmm
<frank23> duality: you have a shared memory video card using 256 MB of RAM?? Is it any good? If you don't play games change that to like 8 or 16 MB
<kormi> i enabled it , and it disabled it in a while
<kormi> interesting :)
<root> hmm
<root> mein Ubuntu geht wieder o,O
<root> also die neue version
<root> auch gut
<root> WAH warum heis ich root xD
<duality> frank23: i know but how do i change it? its the UMA buffer or something, i had the option to change it under windows, but how do i do it in linux?
<kosh> no idea what you are saying
<kevsti> ups falscher chan -.-
<kosh> however rule #1 DO NOT IRC AS ROOT
<mornfall> kosh: well -- it's he who will get rooted not you ;-)
<frank23> duality: you could do it in windows? that was probably the driver doing it. is it intel? not sure if there is an equivalent way in linux
<kormi> Does anybody now st about WIFI in KUBUNTU ?:) pliz msg me
<kormi> :)
<duality> frank23: yes, the ati tools
<frank23> duality: what options do you have in bios?
<duality> frank23: i dont have the option to change it in bios
<duality> lol @ ati
<kosh> mornfall: it is a very bad idea anyways and all newbies should be told that
<kosh> it sould not even be possible to run these programs as root
<heinkel_111> kormi: did you try a search on http://www.kubuntuforums.net
<heinkel_111> ?
<kosh> by default root should not be allowed to run anything and only specific programs should then be added to the allowed apps that root can run
<kormi> hmm, not :)
<kormi> should I? ;)
<heinkel_111> i dont have wifi on linux myself, but i think it is not unusual to have some problems that needs fixing
<heinkel_111> no ... don't do it :P
<duality> ill have to install windows and change it then reinstall Kubuntu i think =(
<frank23> duality: do you think changes stick like that?
<mornfall> kosh: unix has a long tradition of absolutely not getting in your way when you want to shoot yourself
<duality> frank23: they do
<raphink> mornfall: lol
<frank23> duality: what does cat /proc/meminfo give you?
<kosh> mornfall: some things are deviating from that
<duality> frank23: the changes show in bios at boot, for how much RAM is counted
<mornfall> kosh: (or alternatively, unix gives you enough rope to hang yourself... and then few meters more just in case)
<kosh> mornfall: like kde and gnome both warning you if you try to do stuff as root
<kosh> mornfall: and some server programs refusing to run as root like zope for instance, even if you start it as root it will switch to another user, you can not force it to run as root
<frank23> duality: that option should be in bios. If not, it still should be
<duality> frank23: wich line should i look at?
<kosh> frank23: it is probably in the bios on the video card and can only be programmed from the windows driver
<frank23> duality: memtotal
<duality> its not in bios belive me, ive even upgraded to newest bios
<kosh> you probably have to change it from windows
<mornfall> kosh: yes i know -- but those apps are usually so full of holes you *really* don't want them to access root, aren't they? ;-)
<duality> MemTotal:       773436 kB
<duality> but i got 2 512 MB sticks
<frank23> kosh: ok. I didn't know that existed. is it only ati cards shared on ati chipset MB?
<kosh> mornfall: well zope is probably the most secure environment out there
<frank23> duality: I guess you're right
<kosh> frank23: all video cards have a bios in them
<kosh> frank23: you just normally don't notice it
<duality> frank23: yeah, ati XPRESS 200M
<mornfall> kosh: zope?
<mornfall> kosh: are you sure?
<frank23> kosh: yeah I know that...
<mornfall> isn't it built on python?
<kosh> mornfall: web app server
<frank23> duality: there still might be a linux utility that can do it though. I don't know
<kosh> yup it is built in python
<duality> yeah ill keep looking a bit before reinstalling , thnx anyways frank23
<mornfall> i don't trust python the slightest bit (ever tried to run it in valgrind?)
<kosh> it has better security then any java, php, perl, ruby, etc framework
<duality> i thought id choose 256MB for XGL
<mornfall> that's a bold statement too :)
<duality> will 128 be enough
<duality> ?
<kosh> check the security reports on it
<mornfall> i would almost say that by the virtue of complexity it has to be less secure than simplistic systems :)
<kosh> the entire codebase has been audited many times
<frank23> duality: my guess is even less than 128 would be enough for XGL. not much happening compared to a game
<mornfall> kosh: i think that's true for sendmail and it doesn't give it much in terms of security reputation :)
<duality> frank23: k
<mornfall> kosh: there were 3 fairly unfortunate advisories abot zope in 2002
<mornfall> i guess it's comparable to bind9 in these terms :)
<kosh> not exploitable without an account with edit privelages and document creation privelages
<kosh> so a user of the website can't exploit it
<mornfall> ZCatalog plug-in index support capability for Zope 2.4.0 through 2.5.1
<mornfall> allows anonymous users and untrusted code to bypass access
<mornfall> restrictions and call arbitrary methods of catalog indexes. (CAN-2002-0688)
<mornfall> it says anonymous user
<kosh> that one is not harmful in practice
<mornfall> and a dos that allows shutting down zope with forged headers
<kosh> you can call the method but the return from the method is checked for security and it gets blocked for that
<mornfall> there's one denial of service with bind9 since 2002 -- and it's still considered insecure
<kosh> so one part of the security failed but another part catches it
<glick> hey does xgl work with any desktop?
<kosh> still a bug but not very serious
<mornfall> and, well, i wouldn't trust zope to manage my boots
<frank23> duality: oh and xgl only works in dapper
<mornfall> (boots as in shoes)
<mornfall> no matter
<kosh> mornfall: it has the best security record of any of the frameworks I have seen
<mornfall> kosh: the only thing that tells to me is that web app frameworks have poor security record (which is nothing new) :)
<kosh> mornfall: the java, perl, php, ruby etc frameworks I have looked at usually accumulate more problems in a week then zope has in the last 7 years
<ganymed> hallo
<ganymed> i need some help with kvpnc
<kosh> mornfall: that seems like a darn good record, only about 5-6 problems in the last 7 years and none serious
<glick> is anyone running kde 3.5.1?
<ganymed> yes
<kosh> mornfall: the linux kernel and just about everything else has a FAR worse record then that
<mornfall> i can't seem to find any security advisory about RoR for that matter
<glick> ganymed, is that much more stable then 3.4?
<ganymed> what do you mean?
<kosh> mornfall: ror does not even include any kind of security framework, everything is allowed by default
<glick> ganymed, oh i thought you were saying "yes" to me
<ganymed> ?
<kosh> mornfall: hard to have a broken security setup that way ;)
<glick> ganymed, nevermind
<mornfall> ruby has sandboxing as part of the language as far as i know
<heinkel_111> will this be a correct url for the multiverse repository? ---> http://countrycode.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<mornfall> either way, i do not use web frameworks... useless
<ganymed> all the progs that used to work still work, the ones that do not, still don't (except the network modul, which i haven't tested, yet)
<mornfall> so i could care less
<[Nige] > how do I disable the system bell?
<kosh> mornfall: so how would you suggest to build large corporate intranet systems with tens of thousands to millions of documents?
<ganymed> kvpnc always wants that i enter a password for my wlan, but it doesn't provide me with a prompt or sth. vpn works... any ideas?
<mornfall> definitely not by using python :)
<kosh> mornfall: http://svn.python.org/projects/python/branches/release24-maint/Misc/README.valgrind
<simian> yesterday i took my first apache step and set up 2 linux box on a network and made one of them an apache web server and the other could read the pages off of it
<kosh> mornfall: by default valgrind does not work with how python allocates memory correctly even though it does not leak
<simian> but that was only usung a lan ip 192.168 and so on - what do i have to do to let everyone access it?
<mornfall> kosh: python interpreter is a massive kludge -- not unlike the language itself :)
<[Nige] > any ideas?
<mornfall> kosh: as for valgrind, i am not talking about leaks
<mornfall> more about ==8952== ERROR SUMMARY: 893 errors from 113 contexts (suppressed: 0 from 0)
<mornfall> that's valgrind running on an empty program
<kosh> mornfall: so what do you think the problem is? about the only language I can think of that is probably better would be something like lisp
<mornfall> (no other interpreter i used suffers from this)
<rumple> <simian> you only need port 80 re-directed to the server
<mornfall> kosh: python is awful language sorry
<kosh> mornfall: that is covered in the url I gave to you, valgrind gets confused because python uses pymalloc
<kosh> mornfall: so can you actually answer any question other then just trolling?
<simian> rumple: ok i better get my ruters manual out thatn...thanks
<mornfall> kosh: the problem? the language is inconsistent, most features are bolted on the original design and somehow don't fit
<mornfall> kosh: scoping is all messed up
<rumple> <simian> most welcome
<mornfall> i was thruogh this flame long ago so i don't even recall everything
<mornfall> i have stayed away from python after trying to use it few times
<kosh> mornfall: so can you give a single specific thing and not just throw generalizations?
<kosh> mornfall: however you still did not cover how you could do a very large app without using any of the frameworks, any security you write yourself will end up being far worse
<kosh> mornfall: and zope and python both have better security records then the kernel, apache and darn near everything else except qmail or postfix
<Tonio_> hi
<ganymed_> how do i setup kwallet?
<kosh> ganymed_: hmm just run alt-f2 kwallet and it should walk you through the setup
<glick> i dont get what kwallet is exactly
<ganymed_> is kwallet used by kvpnc?
<kosh> and encrypted password repository
<puckman> anyone read this: http://www.centos.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=127
<kosh> no idea if it is used by that program
<ganymed_> kosh: doesn't work
<ganymed_> seems to be kwalletmanager
<glick> is anyone running kde 3.5.1?
<ganymed_> glick: are u asking again the same stuff?
<kosh> I am running 3.5.1
<glick> kosh, is it more stable then 3.4.3 cause i had some issues with that
<ganymed_> great, kwalletmanager crashes...
<glick> who would i send a pmount bug report too?
<glick> the ubuntu project or the Author
<glick> ?
<kosh> glick: I have not had crashes in pretty much any version of kde in a very long time
<kosh> glick: the arts crashes went away for me with 2.0 or so
<glick> kosh, kongueror crashes ALL the time on me
<heinkel_111> hello!
<heinkel_111> how do i change default font size in kde for my root account?
<locomorto> kosh: Have you used 3.3?
<locomorto> That thing segfaulted on me like no tomorrow
<heinkel_111> in Adept i get letters the size of "Jesus Comes" newspaper headlines
<kosh> locomorto: I have used every version of kde since something before 1.0
<glick> amarok is a sweet app
<kosh> I almost never have konqueror crash
<kosh> the only pages I have run into where ones that had really nasty javascript
<heinkel_111> amaroK <3 <3 <3 
<locomorto> amaroK > sliced bread
<kosh> however I don't have flash installed and won't allow it anywhere on this network and I usually leave javascript turned off
<glick> whats wrong with flash?
<locomorto> it well, sucks :)
<glick> its not bad
<glick> my friend developed this cool addictive ass game in flash calle quadradius
<glick> ever hear of it?
<locomorto> Well it depends, sometimes it works smooth as butter, and other times causes the house to come burning down even time you think of looking at a flash file :/
<locomorto> No actually, link?
<glick> www.quadradius.com
<glick> the lobby is prolly dead now cause its 5am here
<kosh> glick: well flash has had a bunch of security problems that macromedia seems to be happy to ignore for one
<kosh> glick: it allows any flash app to write data locally that can be read by any other flash app
<kosh> glick: it is probably the most annoying plugin ever
<mornfall> kosh: for a small extract -- self. (or was it this.) everywhere, __foo__, (still?) impossible to inherit builtin types, runtime extension of objects only possible with big nasty hacks, no continuations, crippled closures (due to awkward scope rules)... that would be about what i can recall without much looking at it again
<heinkel_111> (CRIES uhuuuuhuhu *Teaaars*) where in the world can I find the  gstreamer0.8-lame package?
<kosh> glick: and by getting rid of you you block nearly all the crap
<glick> heh
<mornfall> kosh: anyway i do not want to debate the individual items -- you wanted concrete things so here they are
<kosh> mornfall: you can inherit from any builtin type and have been able to do that for many years now, extending objects at runtime is trivial, self. is there on purpose and will not be changed since it is better to be explicit
<kosh> mornfall: oh yeah and continuations have existed for about 3 years now also
<mornfall> kosh: continuations? you mean stackless? stackless isn't python
<kosh> mornfall: no I mean things like generators
<glick> yeah kde apps are pretty sweet
<locomorto> hopefully xgl and kde will play nice in time for dapper
<glick> i think ill be perfectly happy with a humble 2-d desktop
<glick> i just want to do work on my computer
<mornfall> kosh: well, python generators... are they iterable yet? i'm not sure if this is what my problem with this was, but can i iterate a generated sequence like i would iterate normal iterator?
<mornfall> kosh: (and no, generators are not it)
<locomorto> Well its more the performance increases. Ok I lied. But there there :)
<glick> if i want to see hot 3d eye-candy ill go to my local  strip club
<kosh> mornfall: generators are always iterable
<kosh> mornfall: all iteration in python is done with the iteration protocol, generators adhere to that protocol  that is how you can do for line in somefile:  and it will read the file in fairly small chunks at a time instead of all at once, the file object is a generator among other things
<glick> heh k3b says my medium doesnt support write speed at 7024450x turning down speed to 8x
<glick> hehe no crapp
<kosh> this kind of stuff is why I try to get accurate information on things
<kosh> glick: hehe, but wouldn't it be cool if that worked :)
<glick> hehe
<glick> mybe when quandum drives come out
<hatake_kakashi> coasters.. anyone? :)
<locomorto> What is this whole times thing anyway? I think they should just set 1x as 1bit per second then we culd have 1.024 x 10^12 x drives!
<mornfall> kosh: for some reason my list-extended class is not iterable
<glick> im runnin k3b on ubuntu-desktop
<mornfall> ah okey
<mornfall> i got it
<simian> where can i find out my ip address (public)
<mornfall> whatever :)
<locomorto> www.whatismyip.com
<reon> Anyone here know superkaramba ?
<kosh> what I am looking forward to is later this year samsung is supposed to have 30gb flash drives come out for regular computer usage
<mornfall> kosh: well, before i disappear, can you tell me how to extend an existing object?
<nico8481> hi
<simian> locomorto: thanks
<glick> kosh, im sure the'll be nice and expensive too
<kosh> $750, about 5% the power of a regular drive and 3 times faster with no moving parts
<locomorto> only $1 dollar per megabyte too! I can just see it :'(
<kosh> mornfall: you mean like just inheriting from a class or something else?
<locomorto> only 3 times?
<kosh> well at $750 for 30 gigs that is great for a database server
<mornfall> kosh: hmh? no, i get an object from something and i want to add a method to the instance
<kosh> yeah itis not a fast as regular ram
<kosh> mornfall: oh instance.somemethod = method
<locomorto> kosh: what about the limited writes?
<kosh> mornfall: for example you can do def foo(self, args): dosomething     and you can do anyobject.somemethod = foo
<locomorto> I don't know if its just my flash file as well, but they seem to have a very low i/o operations per second
<kosh> locomorto: about 500K writes/cell and the drive takes care of that on its own
<locomorto> = not good for a database
<kosh> locomorto: you will stop using the device before you exceed the writes on it
<kosh> locomorto: if you just replace the drives every few years you will have no issues, most hard drives don't survive long enough to even get that many writes to a sector
<locomorto> I thought the whole point of putting a flash drive in a server would be that it wouldn't die often?
<mornfall> kosh: i know i tried that but it did not work for me (i probably needed to add a whole bunch of methods eventually not knowing their names -- extend an object with a new class)
<kosh> mornfall: in python all functions are first class objects, there is no distinction between a string attribute and a method that you add
<locomorto> It not like its cheaper (yet)
<locomorto> Its*
<kosh> mornfall: all functions are is just callable objects
<glick> omg!
<kosh> locomorto: it would still end up being cheaper, you would save a lot in power
<glick> when k3b finihes burnin whos bright idea was to make it play a bugle thingie
<locomorto> *tries to remember physics from last year*
<mornfall> kosh: shame i rmd the code i wrote for that, but i know the foo.x = something did not work for the situation (it ended up being horribly messy by either hardcoding what i add to the object or using some method_missing equivalent that had to look up methods in different objects)
<glick> hey does kubuntu come with a decent firewall setup app?
<mornfall> kosh: (which is generally the problem with python i have, things that i expect to work (like, when you use some language you expect some things to work -- works with ruby very well, works with c++, works with scheme) -- they don't... they have somehow different semantics or just don't support what i want to do... python always felt terribly limiting in what it allows me to do, and, well, kludgy in that many of the concepts did not extend ...
<mornfall> ... to their usual generality)
<heinkel_111> anybody here knows how to install lame? i cannot find any lame-related package?
<kosh> python is more closely related to lisp then it is to c++ and java
<mornfall> it is probably me (well not only me, i know many people having this same problem with python)
<kosh> people that come from c++ and those style of languages often have a harder time
<heinkel_111> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3228.0 <---guide in this thread doens't work because packages are not where they are said to be
<mornfall> c++ and java are not too related for that matter
<kosh> that is the problem of people that say they know 10+ programming languages but they really just know 1 and write it in all of them
<mornfall> c++ is a very different language from what many people use it as
<kosh> however the way that many people use c++ is how java is designed in part
<mornfall> not really, i definitely don't write ruby in c++ nor the other way around
<kosh> they have similar semantics
<mornfall> my ruby is usually full of blocks and closures
<mornfall> and c++ full of templates :)
<mornfall> java does generics, which are very far from templates
<mornfall> c++ can do mixins a lot better than java
<mornfall> but java can do it at runtime, unlike c++
<mornfall> (but you can only mix in an interface, not a full object, which is shame)
<mornfall> same thing, extending java objects through proxies works fine, but when you try to use it on a full object it fails
<mornfall> in a dynamic language (as java is), one would probably expect it to work
<sniff> anyone anble to tell me the command to use apt-get to download, compile and install from source please?
<mornfall> (what is such a problem in extracting an interface from an existing object?)
<kosh> sniff: why do you want to do that?
<sniff> why not ;)?
<sniff> i would like to try at least
<mornfall> kosh: hmm, AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'test'
<mornfall> kosh: i probably did it wrong? >>> foo.test = mymethod
<sniff> i read the man for apt-get, but i'm still unsure which commands i need to use
<kosh> mornfall: you can inherit from the built in types and add things to what you have inherited from but you can not alter the built in types
<mornfall> kosh: bultin types are not objects?
<kosh> mornfall: however it isnot necessary to alter the built in types since your object could be used anywhere the bult in type could be used
<mornfall> kosh: instances of them that is
<mornfall> kosh: but i need to add methods to something i get from someone else
<kosh> mornfall: they are objects but they don't allow alteration for predictability
<mornfall> kosh: when i get something i don't know what it is (just an object), can i add my methods to it?
<kosh> mornfall: so take what you got from someone else and turn it into another object like make a mylist and hand it the list object
<mornfall> kosh: what happens if that someone returns a tuple instead?
<locomorto> ok whoever said the flash drive would save money over time (lower power consumption)
<kosh> mornfall: the reason that all the built in stuff can not be altered is so you don't have a situation where a string object does not behave like a string object, if something is going to be different it has to be different
<kosh> locomorto: I did
<locomorto> total cost of a typical hardrive running 24/7 for 6 years is ((30 x 24 x 365 x 6) / 1 000) * .14 = $AU 220.75200
<mornfall> kosh: right, but that is a poor substitute for type safety that is also very limiting :)
<kosh> mornfall: you can wrap it in anything, you could make a trivial wrapper class
<locomorto> It took so long because I had to check how much it costs per kilowatt hour
<kosh> mornfall: the whole thing is still type safe,  the reason for not altering built ins has nothing to do with type safety
<locomorto> Note, that is pricing in australia, not america so it may be less/more then the exchange rate
<kosh> mornfall: it is the same reason python does not have a macro system yet, it won't be added until a way can be figured out for it not to change behavior of code without it looking different
<kosh> locomorto: the more heat you product the more cooling you need also, so a hard drive burns energy in the power it takes it but also in the power it takes to cool it, you also have a problem of a far higher failure rate which has to be averaged into the cost for running it
<mornfall> kosh: but why is that only limited to bulitin types? if a library has its type it is ok to twist and change it to your liking but not a bultin? what's so special about builtins
<kosh> locomorto: and you also have the issue of it taking more hard drives to get the same performance out of the database
<kosh> mornfall: it is so the language is predictable, you can't change the language structures either
<kosh> mornfall: it is all for maintenance purposes, readability etc
<mornfall> kosh: right, bondage and discipline -- i was looking for the term wrt python since morning :)
<mornfall> kosh: exactly what i am not looking for in a language
<kosh> if you do a = "something" then it is ALWAYS a simple string type and it will behave in a certain way period
<mornfall> kosh:
<kosh> you can not redefine that all of those things should compare differently, redefine how upper works etc
<kosh> my experience working on c++ projects where people did change the basic structures of the language have been disasterous
<kosh> debugging became largely futile
<locomorto> Still, I don;t think your going to get more performance out a flash drive in a database server.
<kosh> and even in lisp they recommend to never do that
<mornfall> kosh: so if i want to get an ordered container of strings in army ordering (length first, then lexicographic), i will have to go through some hoops i guess? does the sorted sequence in python allow passing own compare function? :)
<kosh> locomorto: you should get at least a 3x boost out of it if not a little more since all seeks are constant time
<kosh> mornfall: you can pass any kind of comparison function you want
<kosh> locomorto: databases are largely random access io which is a worse case for a regular hard drive
<ganymed_> does anybody know why kvpnc asks for a user password on the debug console, though the password is entered in the conf dialogue?
<mornfall> kosh: hmm, what's the python sorted container called i can't seem to find it :|
<kosh> list
<mornfall> sorted as in sorted
<mornfall> ascending/descending, iterable in sorted order after insertion
<mornfall> something like std::set -- you need sorted sets of items all the time
<kosh> I don't know of a built in for that however you can use a list for that, you can sort the list, it will retain its order and you can do sorted insertions
<mornfall> *blink*
<mornfall> so i have to write own sorted set? well at least the builtin one does not suffer from the sort-order specification problem
<kosh> to be honest I can't think of a single time in the last 10 years when a datatype like what you describe would be useful to me
<simian> i think that i have forwarded all trafic from port 80 to 192.168.2.102   but when i enter my ip address i just get some info about my router
<mornfall> kosh: you must be coding very different things than me
<kosh> mornfall: in the last few years all items I want sorted I use a generator with so I only have on in existance at a time
<kosh> mornfall: or coding in a very different way
<mornfall> kosh: binary search trees are very fundamental
<mornfall> in algorithm design
<mornfall> it gives you lots of nice asymptotic guarantees
<kosh> mornfall: for instance I will pull a list of records from a db but it will be sorted when I get them and I will iterate over them as I go
<mornfall> well, i guess people nowadays use sql to do intersections on data sets
<sniff> what program can i use to convert a dvd to... say... divx/xvid?
<kosh> most of the time I don't sort anything
<kosh> mornfall: a round trip to the database is so expensive it is far faster for you to tell the database to do as much of the work as possible and just hand you the set to work with
<mornfall> it's been long time since i wrote a program that did not use sorted container :)
<mornfall> kosh: i don't work with databases -- sql is not flexible enough most of the time and as you say, roundtrips are too expensive
<kosh> mornfall: I recently replaced a system that had about 1000 lines of sql in one query and did over a hundred round trips to the database, the new query is about 20-30 lines and makes no round trips just a single call
<kosh> morrow: mostly I work with object databases but I do some relational db work, when you have a client with a lot of data though you need some kind of database
<kosh> mornfall: since you can't do financial stuff directly to a filesystem since they are not acid compliant
<mornfall> i am a computer science man, no databases
<mornfall> databases are the boring courses, nothing much else :)
<mornfall> i am not meant to be practical
<kosh> I build stuff for clients that have to adhere to all kinds of regulations
<kosh> if we lose credit card information, don't handle it properly etc we are in trouble
<mornfall> fortunately i don't have that kind of clients
<kosh> we have some clients whose websites consist of about 30K pages with about 3K people that edit it
<kosh> each of them with different permissions on what they can edit etc
<mornfall> you'll probably sooner catch me doing distributed verification than anything related to web
<mornfall> and i don't take your python from you, many bondage and discipline languages are very successful (java and python among others) -- management loves languages that enforce policies
<kosh> the most freeform language would be lisp
<kosh> however everyone defines bondage and discipline differently
<mornfall> lisp and perl :)
<mornfall> and probably ruby, it is also very freeform
<kosh> I certainly think that c++,c and java define stuff far more strictly then python does
<mornfall> and c++ -- which is why i don't know why it is so widely used in business apps
<kosh> lisp is more freeform then ruby and perl are
<mornfall> yes and no
<mornfall> lisp has no syntax
<kosh> actually there are ways in python that you could redefine some of the basic things, however if you do it you will probalby end up being shot
<mornfall> perl and ruby have lots of syntax
<kosh> it is possible although not advised and not very well documented but you can modify the parse tree in python
<mornfall> it may also break with new version, may it not?
<kosh> no it is standardized
<fek> moin
<kosh> http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/277940   that is an example of it
<mornfall> anyway, as for language strictness -- i don't mostly speak of what can be done
<mornfall> it's all turing complete -- everything can be done
<mornfall> it's on what is fluently and naturally expressed in the language
<mornfall> i guess you can't even overload operators in python
<kosh> you can
<mornfall> like you can't in java
<mornfall> kosh: that is then very much against the immutability of core language philosophy :)
<kosh> and unlike java you have multiple inheritance, can define any inheritance resolution function you want (most people leave it at the default) and you can change the inheritance at runtime
<kosh> mornfall: it is not against that at all, multiple inheritance won't change the meaning of the built in structures in any way
<mornfall> kosh: operator overloading
<mornfall> kosh: when + starts doing modular addition with some arbitrary modulus, that's definitely change in language
<Tsagadai> ive still got problems with kde windows,fonts and icons being too big
<glick> mornfall, pythn does have operator overloading
<mornfall> __mul__ ew
<mornfall> talk about ugliness...
<kosh> mornfall: 5 + 5 can't be overridden  5 + yourcustomobject can be
<mornfall> was it added somewhere in the course of language development? (it looks like it)
<kosh> mornfall: nope that was there from the beginning
<glick> mornfall, whats so ugly about it?
<mornfall> the __decoration__
<glick> deal
<glick> or use c++
<graeme> what is the latest version of KDE for 64bit
<kosh> mornfall: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/98  that example shows adding a method to a class, instance, and instance inherited from a base type at runtime
<mornfall> let's put a stop to this
<mornfall> it's a waste of everyone's time
<kosh> well I am going to bed anyways
<kosh> there are things about python that are bad, there are things about every language that are bad, however I don't like inaccurate information
<kosh> most of the things people believe are not true and it causes many problems
<nico8481> re
<Henk> Is there any way to speed up loading of firefox? keeping it persistant or something like that ?
<Hobbsee> Henk: IIRC, there's a howto on ubuntuforums.com for this
<holy_fool> gotta question. i downloaded unrar(rarlinux-3.4.1.tar.gz) unpacked it to an dir, but what to do next with the files....
<Hobbsee> !+compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<holy_fool> thx
<Henk> Hobbsee, i could find swiftfox (wich indeed is somewhat faster) and fasterfox (wich does not seem to speed up load times, just has some network option like preloading wich i dont need) was that what you meant or did i overlook something
<Hobbsee> yes.  a custom user.js file is also useful
<Hobbsee> i'll pastebin mine for you - it's not commented, but it works really nicely
<mornfall> Hobbsee: that sort of reminds me about my dotfile hacks... they aren't commented either but they work really nicely (for me)
<mornfall> sometimes
<Hobbsee> Henk: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/621487
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i got the stuff off the net, and didnt comment off it as i copy pasted
<Henk> is there btw a way to stop the "application loading" with bouncing logo that keeps running until it times out after starting a second firefox ?
<Hobbsee> Henk: when you find it, please tell me
<Henk> Hobbsee, i will
<Sechs> Hi
<Sechs> Someone knows if i can convert from fat32 to ntfs, without losing the data on the partition ?
<Sechs> I suppose it's ok with Partition magic, but i'm affraid to lost my data if i convert
<VRWarper> windows xp has a conversion tool as well
<_mindspin> I would do it with the windows tool
<VRWarper> why would you convert it to ntfs? >_>
<RogueJediAxl> Me too
<Sechs> Wel i have part magic so the tool itself isnt the problem..just wanted to know if i'll lose my data if i convert the HD ?
<Sechs> VRWarper>> because Linux can't write on NTFS right ?
<_mindspin> when you do it with partition magic , it could be not working properly
<Sechs> Only on FAT32 ?
<Sechs> Or i misunderstood...
<ganymed_> does anybody know why kvpnc asks for a user password on the debug console, though the password is entered in the conf dialogue?
<Sechs> FAT32 is ok for Linux to write and all ?
<VRWarper> right
<VRWarper> i really have to get a new keyboard
<VRWarper> anyway
<Sechs> Partition magic worked great till now...but yeah i can  try the XP tool if you say it's better
<_mindspin> I ve messed a whole HD with partition magic once
<crrj> Whenever you're messing with partitions it is a good idea to make a backup of your data before starting.
<Sechs> So just 2 questions before i make something stupid and lost all my data : NTFS isnt' Linux's friends, but it will work great with FAT32 right ? And...i'm sure no to lost my data if i convert the disk taht contains them ?
<crrj> Or, if you're using XP there are tools to allow you to mount ext2/3 file systems in XP as though they were native. I use it on my dual boot box and it works quite well
<VRWarper> why does it take so long to format ntfs >< why oh why ><
<VRWarper> i had to install xp on a machine with a 300gb harddrive
<VRWarper> the formatting took at least an hour -_-
<Sechs> that's what i have
<Sechs> (with partitions)
<Sechs> But one hour seems a little too long
<Sechs> It's more like 45 mn anyway..
<VRWarper> for 300GB?
<Sechs> It's still ong :p
<VRWarper> ><
<VRWarper> its long very long
<VRWarper> so long that i installed linux,, installed all the programs that i needed
<VRWarper> on another machine
<VRWarper> then left
<VRWarper> :D i decided that ill continue on monday
<Sechs> U can make partitions too with 300 giga like me : one for XP, on for Linux and one for datas
<_mindspin> or wipe out XP at all which seems for me the best solution ;-)
<Sechs> Well i think XP will say good bye soon anyway
<Sechs> :D
<crrj> If I were installing XP on a drive that size I'd have about a 50 gig partition for the OS then the rest for data. That way if the OS gets hosed you don't have to worry about the data in a reformat.
<VRWarper> :< but i still want to play games
<crrj> also faster for the initial install
<VRWarper> then again, truth be told i dont play games very often
<Henk> Hobbsee, Rightclick firefox icon in kde [menu|bar] . -> configure -> application -> advanced option -> deselect 'launch feedback'
<Sechs> There is not a lot of games on Linux, right ?
<Hobbsee> Sechs: there are a fair few, but a lot arent windows games...
<Hobbsee> as in, often the windows games dont have a linux port
<Sechs> I didnt search for the answer since i dont play often, but i'd like too and it's the only bad point for Linux
<Sechs> It's a shame still...the editors should think Linux too :/
<VRWarper> there are also some windows games that cant run in linux via wine/winex
<Sechs> But i assume it's a lot of work too
<Blippe> there is cedega and wine for the most popular...
<crrj> Would you really want a game that's as addictive as Civ IV available in Linux?
<Sechs> Just for example, what's the best doom like on Linux ?
<VRWarper> rofl WoW
<Blippe> crrj, we got freeciv, it is worse...
<crrj> Being stuck on dial-up online games are not really an option
<mornfall> freeciv is a real timekiller yes
<Hobbsee> Henk: cant see it..will have more of a look later
<RogueJediAxl> Also, Alpha Centauri and Civilization: Call to Power run natively on Linux
<crrj> Blippe, so far I've managed to resist the urge to install that package
<Sechs> Yeah but no FPS ?
<Blippe> keep on being strong!
<Sechs> (yes i know, i'm basic)
<VRWarper> cs is said to work fine in linux :)
<JakubS> quake3, ut2004, enemy territory
<Blippe> Sechs, there are a few. some people are for example playing doo4
<VRWarper> not that i paly cs :/
<mornfall> Blippe: try nexuiz
<RogueJediAxl> Isn't nexuiz a bit resource-hungry?
<mornfall> Blippe: especially if your card can do shader effects :)
<JakubS> mornfall: does it have any online servers
<JakubS> ?
<mornfall> JakubS: no idea
<JakubS> i915 kinda works, but i had to disable effects :-(
<mornfall> i have i915 too :)
<mornfall> but it doesn't do shader anything
<mornfall> well, not in >5 fps
<Sechs> Nexuiz looks not too bad judging from some pics
<mornfall> which is a tad bit little for FPS :)
<JakubS> what is quite weird because i915 is supposed to have hw shading
<mornfall> JakubS: is it?
<mornfall> i thought i915 was about as low-end as it gets
<Sechs> Oh, totally other question, but i'm trying to install java runtime since yesterday, and soooo..nothing.
<VRWarper> well..
<Sechs> I already read helps and all but i can't understand
<VRWarper> i wonder if its possible to get i810 to run it
<JakubS> http://www.intel.com/design/graphics/gma900/
<Sechs> ANd i realy need it for some appz
<JakubS> 'pixel shader 2.0'
<Henk> did anyone see novel's xgl demo with the 3d game running smoothly on the side of the 3d desktop cube.... damn that looked cool
<Sechs> So if someone know how to...
<Sechs> He'll be my god for the day :p
<VRWarper> java runtime?
<glick> Henk, yeah your the only who who just saw it
<andrzej> how i can download my contact list in kopete witch gadu gadu?
<Sechs> Yes VRWarper
<Blippe> Sechs, let me count the ways possible to install suns java!
<Sechs> do so
<VRWarper> meh are you installing by downloading from sun?
<JakubS> andrzej: it is downloaded from server automatically when you connect with kopete
<andrzej> but not download
<Sechs> I dl it from sun yes...i have an rpm bin and a bin
<Sechs> I dont know wich one and how to use it
<Blippe> i don't even know where to start, but i guess ubotu knows
<Blippe> !javadebs
<andrzej> JakubS jeste z polski?
<Sechs> I heard i should convert or somthng ?
<JakubS> hm, i have still nexuiz installed, maybe i can find a server :-)
<JakubS> andrzej: priv
<Sechs> !javadebs
<Blippe> Sechs, alien converts, but it aint a good idea!
<Sechs> k...then another way maybe ?
<Blippe> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mornfall> JakubS: well, my i915 desktop is headless now
<Sechs> i386 yes...but if have amd64 ?
<VRWarper> unofficial debs are nice :] 
<VRWarper> :|
* Sechs go see the links anway
<JakubS> mornfall: i thought this chipset is only used in laptops
<mornfall> JakubS: and i guess it's not the right game for a laptop
<VRWarper> why amd64 why oh why ><
<mornfall> JakubS: hmm
<Sechs> lol
<mornfall> JakubS: let me check :)
<VRWarper> theres no particular advantage _yet_
<VRWarper> just more pain
<JakubS> if you connect normal mouse...
<mornfall> JakubS: ah, i910
<Sechs> oh or i'm maybe mistaken on this..wait...everest works on lniux ?
<VRWarper> you mean like a living one?
<mornfall> JakubS: almost :)
<Sechs> or an app to see his process type
<andrzej> JakubS nie moge do ciebie nic wyslac
<andrzej> nie jestem zarejestrowany
<mornfall> JakubS: fwiw, it should be same apart from memory controller? (ddr vs ddr2)
<Sechs> I'm not sure now...i only know it's a sempron 3000
<JakubS> mornfall: yes, it is almost the same
<Sechs> How do i know if it's amd64 or i386 ?...mine should be amd64 right ?
<JakubS> and graphic chip is uma900 in both cases
<JakubS> i found nexuiz server, with nice ping too :-)
<Sechs> No one can tells me for AMD64 pls ?
<noteventime> ?
<n3storm> Sechs: What is your question?
<Blippe> Sechs, haeve you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64?highlight=%28java%29
<JakubS> eh, nice ping wasn't so nice after all -> slideshow :-(
<Sechs> Yes but Blippe, just to be sure, AMD 64 is for all Athlon and sempron processors ?
<Wingede> anyone experienced issues with IBM netvista's - more so along the lines of crashing after being idle? .. doesn't seem to be kubuntu specific either
<Sechs> I386 only for Intel ?
<Wingede> Sechs: no i386 for AMD also
<Wingede> but if you have a 64bit you probably want to use a x64 installation
<Blippe> btw does the i in i386 stand for intel or ibm, i never remebers?
<Sechs> ah damn...then how do i know what i have ?
<Sechs> some app to identify i386 or amd64 ?
<Blippe> what processor do you have?
<DanielC> How do I configure my QT fonts? I can't read the QT toolbars.
<Wingede> identify your processor or install type?
<VRWarper> sechs
<VRWarper> just reinstall
<VRWarper> use i386
<VRWarper> >< its the least painful method
<Blippe> Sechs, in konsole "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<VRWarper> otherwise youll have to use chroot (which essentially installs a 386 build anyway) for 386 apps that are not available in amd64
<VRWarper> and for most people there is not much of a gain to use the 64bit vs 32bit (yet)
<Blippe> DanielC, in the system settings!
<DanielC> Blippe: I'm running Gnome.
<DanielC> Blippe: My system settings only affects Gtk apps.
<Blippe> DanielC, ok, start kcontrol then!
<DanielC> thanks!
<Blippe> DanielC, you might need another package for it to take effect, i'm not sure...
<DanielC> Blippe: Nope. It worked fine. Thanks :)
<Blippe> great, thanks for the info!
<kokurya-kai> hi
<kokurya-kai> what could be the problem if the system is running without any problems (2 sata drives), but wenn i connect two ide drives i get an grub 22 error or grub doesn't even start...
<Sechs> back, sorry i was helping someone on...XP :( lol
<Sechs> Yes identify my processor, it's a sempron 3000 and i dont know if its amd64 or i386
<Sechs> i'll try your command lin
<epinephrine> why would apt-get install wpasupplicant not install any config files or init scripts?
<Hobbsee> epinephrine: it does, you have to enable and configure them
<epinephrine> ../etc/init.d/wpasupplicant doesn't exist, nor does /etc/default/wpasupplicant, and I could have sworn they were example files to be edited
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<angel__> hola
<Hobbsee> nor /etc/wpasupplicant.conf?
<epinephrine> nope.
<angel__> algun kubuntero espaol en la sala?
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Blippe> so Sechs what does it say?
<epinephrine> I've spent more than 3 hours trying to get such a simple thing to work :<
<epinephrine> given up on rt2x00 altogether, not a tiny bit of automaticness
<Sechs> I copy paste ?
<Sechs> on PM ?
<Sechs> cause i cant find the usefull line
<epinephrine> (it doesn't support wpasupplicant)
<Blippe> Sechs, just paste the model name line here!
<Sechs> model name      : AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+
<Blippe> Athlon sempron 3000+ is based on Athlon xp (that is 32 bits) and the 3100+ is based on Athlon 64 (that is 64 bits)
<Blippe> you should have the i386-packages
<Blippe> Sechs, it does have a 2000 MHz clockrate, rigth?
<Sechs> Honnestly...i dont know lol
<Sechs> I little more i think
<Blippe> the line cpu MHZ what does it way?
<Sechs> 1799
<Sechs> .84 :)
<Blippe> Sechs, you know which socket it has?
<Sechs> It says nothing about this
<Sechs> but i suppose it's an I386 finally ?
<Blippe> well, either way, i386 works on both 64 and 32 bits processors!
<Sechs> oh cool...so this is ok. now about the repositories (since i should add one for java)... i think i didnt quite understood how to add them
<Sechs> For example : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages, i add only this line ?
<Sechs> (ine Adept)
<Sechs> *in
<Blippe> Sechs, do you use the 64 bits kernel?
<Sechs> I..don't think so
<Sechs> Since i dont even know what it is..
* Sechs google kernel
<Hobbsee> Sechs: no, you go to that link, and do what it tells you to do
<Blippe> you see Amd aint all that nice, they sell two processors with the same name, one 64bits (usually running at 1800mhz, and a 32bits (at 2000mhz) so you got the 64 bits one. i know you could use the i386 kernel and software all the way through but i don't know if youre able to mix (i would guess not)
<Sechs> hm ok, i add the lines who starts with deb and deb src
<Blippe> Sechs, do as Hobbsee  tells you to!
<Blippe> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
(Russel/#kubuntu) is there no album -> export to html plugin in digikam?
(Russel/#kubuntu) or should i install another plugin?
<_warren> hello
<Mi|o> hi
<_warren> hi just wanted to see if this works.. I just installed Kubuntu
<Mi|o> nice
<_warren> :)
<_warren> is this like a help channel ?
<Mi|o> i don't know but if someone there knows, i think they will help
<_warren> ok so you are here to chat?
<_warren> thee is alot of ppl on the list  ---->
<Mi|o> well i said that I don't know if this is a help channel
<Mi|o> :P
<metalhedd> it is a help channel, what else would it be?
<_warren> it could be many things I guess
<Mi|o> :P
<Mi|o> i guess is better if you just ask :P
<_warren> ya well I didnt want to be asking questions in the wrong place
<bert> It's really a porno site in disguise
<glick> anyone going to the boston linux expo?
<bert> where's boston?
<_warren> in united states
<bert> near LA?
<_warren> no closer to newyork
<bert> new york was bombed
<_warren> again?
<inuka> hey, is there a kde version on BUM (boot up manager)? i just realised it installs a bunch of gnome libraries..
<tijn> !xivd
<ubotu> tijn: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tijn> 1xvid
<tijn> !xvid
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tijn
<tijn> darn
<tijn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Sechs> Ok i need great help before i'm going crazy...one half day spent to find how to install java and still nothing  >_<...i tried eveything so if someone have it already and have a method...
<Sechs> I installed it from repositories i found on apt-get.org but it says it's broken
<laptop> hi,  can any1 help me with bypassing packet filters in kubuntu?
<Sechs> Is there another site like this maybe ? Listing repositories
<Mi|o> i have the same problem that Sechs has since like 3 months now
<reon> hi
<skribe> lo all
<glick> c'mon
<glick> why is it so hard to install java
<reon> anyone here running xgl+compiz on Dapper i386+nvidia ?
<glick> the wiki clearly explains how to install it
<Mi|o> it doesn't want to get installed :P
<Mi|o> let me check, i haven't done that
<Mi|o> and it installs the plugin for firefox?
<glick> yeah it tells you how to do it step by step
<Mi|o> ok, lets see
<Sechs> Well i tried many methods but nothing...the kubuntu wiki ?
<Mi|o> i have my little brother without playing chess in yahoo because of this :P
<glick> look up restricted formats in the ubuntu wiki
<skribe> can anyone help with a weird kubuntu (live) problem on a flatscreen please?
<Sechs> damn...i add 2 repositories in adept, it crashed and know it wont start :/
<Sechs> Someone know how to fix this ?
<_warren> you mean it wont re-boot?
<Sechs> no, just i cant start adpet anymore
<Sechs> *adept
<Sechs> os synaptic
<mornfall> apt-get update?
<Sechs> *or
<_warren> anytime i screw somthing up a re-boot usually fixes it
<Sechs> no the graphical one
<mornfall> sudo apt-get update
<mornfall> that is
<mornfall> Sechs: run that
<mornfall> it may solve
<Sechs> k
<mornfall> if no, it will hint you what's wrong
<Sechs> it says line 1 is bad in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sechs> i should suppress it from here maybe
<mornfall> that's it then
<Sechs> whats the line already, to modify /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mornfall> i guess adept should syntax-check sources.list
<mornfall> Sechs: sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<laptop> can any1 guide me to a guide that can help me bypass packet filtering, It makes my gaming slow
<Sechs> K it worked :)...thx mornfall
<skribe> is there any known problem with the live DVD not displaying properly? can't find anything on the web at all...
<Sechs> how do i change the path in the terminal ?
<_martin> Hi. Can anyone recommend a cheap (probably less than 60 / $100) scanner that will work OOTB with Kubuntu Breezy? Brand new PC, so USB probably ideal. Epson? HP? What works for you?
<n3storm> martin: epson is good choice
<Sechs> Oh, i can't take it anymore :/...i think i'll go back to XP
<zerovertex> Sechs export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/whatever   that will add whatever to the existing path
<Sechs> like a half day to install something...
<Sechs> It's annoying
<_martin> n3storm: any particular model?
<Sechs> (thx zero)
<zerovertex> np
<_warren> ya I dont think kubutu is ready to replace xp yet :(
<Sechs> But damn i tried all the methods to install java and all fails...
<n3storm> mm 64something are very good, but they need tweaking
<n3storm> low numbers work directly
<zerovertex> Automatix?
<n3storm> 32sombething
<Sechs> I think it warren, till i cant install a simple thing
<n3storm> also, _martin , the multifuncitonal devices works ok without tweaking
<zerovertex> Does Automatix do Java?
<Sechs> XP >> DL, click, installed. Kubuntu >> rying 20 methods and still nothing
<Chousuke> don't use automatix
<n3storm> Chousuke: late for me, any way to go back?
<_martin> n3storm: the m/f CX 6xxx devices?
<Sechs> So dont tell me XP isnt more simple...
<Chousuke> Sechs: Well, if Java was free, you could just aptitude install java. :)
<n3storm> _martin: thats right
<_warren> i just started using kubutu and it is alot of work to try and duplicat what comes natural to win xp
<zerovertex> Sechs try one more think Automatix http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<n3storm> _martin: have a look at this url
<Chousuke> Sechs: but it's not, and sun doesn't even allow you to distribute it, so...
<zerovertex> err..thing
<Chousuke> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Chousuke> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<n3storm> http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/index.html
<zerovertex> well, Automatix worked like a champ for me.
<Chousuke> but it's unsafe.
<Sechs> how does easy ubuntu works ?
<zerovertex> I didn't know that
<_martin> n3storm: ok, great. If I can't stretch to the 100 ($180) or so for a m/f device, any specific version number of a scanner-only device you know of that works OOTB?
<Chousuke> _warren: Don't try to use kubuntu like you would use windows :)
<n3storm> cx32xx worked for me
<_martin> n3storm: checking url -- thanks a lot
<Chousuke> Personally I find Linux and Ubuntu to be much more usable than windows. :P
<Sechs> O rly ? Then why can't i install something after hours of Googling ?
<_warren> I realize that ..but simple things like scanners and cd should be a problem for any os
<Sechs> No seriously, some things are still a little hard
<glick> kubuntu is a Unix OS
<glick> what do you expect dude?
<Chousuke> Ubuntu has always worked like a charm for me.
<zerovertex> Sechs, is there a Linux User group in your area
<noteventime> Me too
<Chousuke> then again, I haven't used windows in two years.
<Sechs> Nope zero
<Mi|o> :/ i'm not having look with java :P
<Chousuke> Sechs: Try easyubuntu.
<Sechs> k...
<glick> _warren: i mean what do you want?
<Mi|o> is better automatix
<Mi|o> i guess :P
<zerovertex> Sechs, I suggest finding the closest LUG and join the mailing list so you can meet others that are using Linux and learn from them.
<_warren> does easy ubuntu have to be installed or is it lurking within the os somewhere?
<zerovertex> I'll have to give easyubuntu a try also
<_warren> downloaded i mean
<Chousuke> I think easyubuntu was created because some ubuntu devs decided that automatix is unsafe.
<Chousuke> _warren: it's not installed by default. read the wiki page.
<sniff> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<glick> its just called following instructions
<glick> following simple written instructions
<_warren> ok i will give it a go:)
<skribe> arghle... has anyone used the 5.10 DVD to boot a kubuntu live?
<Chousuke> someone needs to package easyubuntu and stick it into main :P
<Chousuke> or not.
<sniff> i used automatix many times, i don't like it. I wrote a script that sets up my fave software better than automatix
<Chousuke> it can't be in main since it installs non-free stuff :/
<_warren> save as or open with ARK
<zerovertex> easyubuntu looks sweet. I'll have to try that on my next reinstall which is due any day now.
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Mi|o> where is that software sniff ?
<Chousuke> _warren: save as.
<_warren> k ty
<Chousuke> _warren: then you need to do those commands shown in the page in the terminal
<sniff> Mi|o: which software?
<_warren> ok i will try now:)
<Chousuke> _warren: in fact, you didn't have to download the package with firefox at all :P
<Chousuke> since the terminal instructions include wget.
<Chousuke> which downloads the package.
<_warren> lol
<Kr4t05> Eh
<Mi|o> the software that you wrote sniff
<sniff> so just skip the wget part right
<Kr4t05> I can't get Kmid to work properly.
<sniff> ah
<_warren> ok i will let the terminal download it
<sniff> Mi|o: it's on my computer :)
<Kr4t05> I try to play a file and I get no output.
<Mi|o> come on, what about the linux spirit? :P
<Chousuke> _warren: learning your way around the terminal pays off.
<Chousuke> _warren: it's more complicated than the GUI, but a lot more powerful for many tasks :)
<sniff> i didn't like automatix installing totem in kubuntu, along with all those other softwares, such as 2 BT clients
<Sechs> Ok i dled Easykubuntu and extracted it, but what now ?
<_martin> n3storm: thanks for your help. bfn.
<_warren> ok so I just copy those lines in the terminal
* Sechs yes, real noob
<Mi|o> i like the bt clients, not totem
<Chousuke> Sechs: you need to open a terminal and cd to the directory that you extracted the package into.
<n3storm> _martin: not at all!
<sniff> why do i need two clients? anyway i like ktorrent or utorrent (in x-office) better
<Mi|o> Sechs: why don't you go to ubuntu forums, i installed it with the instructions given there
<Mi|o> you know what i hate now that i moved to kubuntu!
<Mi|o> that I have gnome and kde applications mixed :(
<Kr4t05> Gee, this may seem redundant, but why won't Kmid play midi files? That is what it's supposed to do, right?
<Chousuke> Sechs: crash course to unix terminal: cd changes current directory,  ls lists files, cp copies files and mv moves them.
<sniff> Mi|o: i really hate that too
<Mi|o> jajaja Kr4t05
<Mi|o> actually i found some instructions sniff but they didn't work
<sniff> instructions for what?
<Sechs> ok i see...but i still don't get the thing  to install from files i dled ?
<sniff> seperating the menus>?
<Mi|o> they are supossed to separate the gnome and kde applications to their respective environments
<Mi|o> but it is not working
<sniff> yeah that would be good
<Chousuke> Sechs: did you run the easyubuntu python script?
<Chousuke> actually hmm
<sniff> all i could do was remove both the gnome libs and then reinstall my fave gnome apps
<_warren> ok now where will easyubunto show up
<Mi|o> i'll have to do that, i guess
<sniff> but be careful you don't remove all your kde stuff too
<Sechs> I'd like to...but as i say chousuke, i downlded the tar of easykubuntu, but now i dont know what to do with it...i'll check the forums anyway
<Chousuke> _warren: I don't think it'll install itself in any menu or anything
<_warren> ok
<Chousuke> Sechs: you need to follow the instructions on this page: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html :P
<sniff> Mi|o: I just wrote a script that does: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts gstreamer0.8-mad gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg mozilla-mplayer libdvdread3  libstdc++5 flashplayer-mozilla j2re1.4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh && sudo apt-get install xine-ui mplayer-686
<Chousuke> Sechs: just copy and paste the second box into your terminal
<sniff> and then another to: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install build-essential gftp kgpg digikam kipi-plugins digikamimageplugins unrar-nonfree zip gnome-nettool kino kinoplus ktorrent kaffeine-xine audacity
<sniff> i just execute these two and my system is back up and running
<Mi|o> ok, let me copy all that :P
<Sechs> ok i pasted the second box...its supposed to work now ?
<Sechs> let's try...
<Chousuke> Sechs: did it run all the commands?
<sniff> and then i have some scripts to compile the acpi module for the kernel too
<Chousuke> Sechs: if it worked, you should get a nice GUI with which to install java :P
<sniff> btw firestarter rocks
<Chousuke> Sechs: make sure you run the last command in terminal too
<sniff> Mi|o: you must make sure you have the universe/multiverse repositories enabled though
<Mi|o> i don't know if install that because it will block the connection and i don't know how to set it up
<Mi|o> i will print the instructions (firestarter)
<sniff> i once used automatix to install firestarter and it broke my internet
<Mi|o> ok, let me check the repositories
<sniff> but i installed it myself and it worked a treat
<Mi|o> it doesn't block anything
<Mi|o> like when you install a firewall in windows
<sniff> after installing firestarter run "kdesu firestarter" from a terminal, and then run the firestarter wizard. So easy.
<Mi|o> you know it blocks everything
<Mi|o> a, ok
<sniff> firestarter helped my setup DHCP, routing and port forwarding
<sniff> excellent
<_warren> ok so how do you start easyubuntu
<sniff> to get the flash=plugin working in konqueror you must tell konqueror to scan for plugins from the options
<sniff> Mi|o: the only other thing is to make sure dma is enabled
<sniff> !dma
<sniff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Mi|o> everything is cool
<_warren> ok i understand I think
<_warren> but my cd plays now with now sound
<slow-motion> hallo
<_warren> i think everyone went for lunch:P
<ziza> i consider upgrading to Dapper Drake at the moment. are there any major bugs in Dapper Drake that are of a serious nature?
<slow-motion> i eat pizza
<ziza> any upgraders here? :)
<inuka> does anyone know how to install java on kubuntu? i followed the wiki guidelines, but that's just the runtime environment.. i want to be able to compile too.. but when i search in aptitude, there isn't another java there :/
<ziza> haven't done something with java in a long time... maybe you should look for a java sdk?
<inuka> yeah i was looking in apttude for the sdk, but it isn't there.. ideally i'd like 1.5.. thanks, i'll take another look on the forums :)
<ziza> k :)
<juke> i try to start game then my kubuntu says could not load "libGL.so.. where i can get that file?? :P
<noteventime> Install libgl1-mesa
<azertyuuu> bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<azertyuuu> hey all, i want to install my WLAN drivers with ndiswrapper, but if i enter [ndiswrapper -i (drivername).inf]  , i get this error :
<azertyuuu> bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<azertyuuu> please help me
<cnb_> you probably want to do sudo ndiswrapper -i (drivername).inf
<azertyuuu> doesn't help
<cnb_> please try "locate ndiswrapper|grep bin"
<cnb_> and give the output
<_warren> i had autmatix installed before and i seemed to work good
<juke> i already have libgl1-mesa installed but it still saying could not load "libGL.so.. have any idea?? :P
<_warren> some one here earlier was saying it is not safe
<juke> please help me!! 8-)
<skribe> ok, it's a problem with my gfx chips, not the monitor...
<skribe> has anyone used kubuntu with a mini-itx board at all?
<inuka> _warren: i didn't think automatix was safe because it uses the --force-yes option in apt-get and the man pages says that it could potentially destroy your system!!
<_warren> i had it before and it worked fine
<_warren> so should I be okay again
<_warren> by system you mean?
<Kr4t05> Gee, this may seem redundant, but why won't Kmid play midi files? That is what it's supposed to do, right?
<juke> Is this Konversation good irc program or is it there better ones??
<ovidiu> hello everybody?
<juke> hi
<_warren> hiya:)
<ovidiu> how can I connect to undernet network?
<ovidiu> where are the ubuntists from?
<juke> finland :P
<ovidiu> romania here..
<metalhedd> ovidiu: /server eu.undernet.org
<_warren> Canada
<trappist> juke: I like irssi
<ovidiu> im glad to see that there is no spam here, like...JOIN ..BUY...Discounts
<crrj> juke, konversation isn't bad, there are other IRC clients. My suggestion is give each a try and stick with one that you like.
<_warren> ok well i am going to install automatix see what happens..I ran it before no problems
<juke> trappist: irssi?? is there others..
<Mi|o> restarting :P
<ovidiu> I am using both ubunt and XP but I will buy a laptop and will dedicate it 100% to ubuntu
<trappist> juke: dozens of others.  BitchX is another console client.  xchat is a popular gui one.
<crrj> There is an X interface to BItchX, can't remember the name off the top of my head
<adsl> hi, did anyone manage to get compiz running on kubuntu?
<trappist> I like a console client so I can run it in a screen and connect to it from anywhere.  this way I never have to disconnect.
<crrj> that works
<inuka> _warren: sorry, i'm not sure.. i was reading on the forum about how it apparently messes with dependencies.. but i've also used it in the past with no problems, so i'm not sure.. it *should* be ok i guess
<_warren> ok i just downloaded it now
<trappist> then I run bitlbee to proxy all my IM traffic through irc, so all my chat happens in one window, and I have access to it wherever I am
<inuka> does anyone know if it's safe to conver the java sdk rpm to a deb file and install from that? this is the rpm i downloaded fromt eh sun microsystems site..
<Sechs> [16:55]  <Chousuke> Sechs: you need to follow the instructions on this page: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html :P >> ok this...didnt worked.
<trappist> !tell inuka about javadebs
<trappist> inuka: that's not really the way to do it
<Sechs> I think there's no way to do it.
<_warren> what had happened is that I had originally installed ubuntu from the disc then decided to change it to kubuntu and that worked ok but it was a mixup ok ubuntu and kubuntu but Idid have automatix runing at that time and it did wonders for getting things going
<inuka> trappist: ah.. i followed the instructions on the wiki and that worked fine but it's just the runtime environment, i can't fine the installation files for the sdk (sdk 5.0)..
<_warren> no i installed kubuntu from the kubuntu iso an things look better now so I will run automatix to help the rest alont the way
<trappist> inuka: if nothing else you can download the sdk from java.sun.com and install that
<inuka> trappist: yeah, that's the file i downloaded.. they don't have a deb.. tere's just an rpm.. thanks
<Chousuke> Sechs: there is.
<Chousuke> Sechs: You obviously did something wrong. :/
<inuka> _warren: yeah, i agree, it's amazing just to get  your system so things just work :)
<_warren> kool :)
<trappist> inuka: when you download from sun.com you have an option - rpm or tarball.  they're both .bin files but one extracts to an rpm and one doesn't.
<Chousuke> meh
<Chousuke> You wish people would instinctively do things the correct way.
<ROBOd> hello
<ROBOd> i have ubuntu breezy and i installed the kde-metapackage
<Sechs> Ok this : sudo apt-get install j2re1.5-mozilla-plugin
<_warren> ok it seems to be working find now
<Sechs> should work right ?
<Sechs> But no.
<ROBOd> i want to remove my kde installation and ... i want to try to install a minimal kde
<Sechs> I doesnt see what i do wrong here
<Chousuke> Sechs: not really.
<Sechs> lol
<Sechs> no, really ?
<Chousuke> Sechs: that requires you to have java in you apt sources
<ROBOd> i did go into synaptic ... and selected for removal the kde metapackage
<Chousuke> Sechs: which, by default due to unavoidable circumstances, you don't
<ROBOd> it won't remove all those tens (maybe hundrends) of packages
<ROBOd> how to do it?
<Sechs> So this is a mater of repositories ?
<ROBOd> i don't want to pick each package
<Chousuke> Sechs: yeah
<ROBOd> anybody? please
<Chousuke> Sechs: there is no repository that can legally distribute Java in Ubuntu's package format.
<Chousuke> Sechs: thank Sun for that ;P
<Sechs> Hmhm...but..not...legally ?
* Sechs hides
<Chousuke> Sechs: you can download the binary yourself though and convert it to .deb.
<Chousuke> Sechs: that's legal.
<ROBOd> guys? :)
<Sechs> ok, back to this : then, i convert with alien ?
<Chousuke> ROBOd: I don't think there's any easy way. :/
<Chousuke> Sechs: no, not alien
<_warren> could you not just start from scratch Rob
<Chousuke> Sechs: you need to download the .bin install file, not the rpm.
<ROBOd> _warren: how?
<Sechs> I have a rpm.bin
<_warren> how did you install it in the firt place
<Chousuke> Sechs: then you need to use this tool called make-jpkg (apt-get install java-package) to turn that .bin into a debian package.
<Sechs> not this ?
<Chousuke> Sechs: not the rpm one.
<Sechs> k...
<Chousuke> Java is probably one of the most difficult apps to install on Ubuntu :P
<ROBOd> _warren: apt-get install kde
<ROBOd> _warren: apt-get remove kde won't do the trick
<_warren> I meant to start over agan from the istallation disc
<Chousuke> all because you can't legally include it in the repositories ;/
<Sechs> That, i'm glad to hear Chousuke
<_warren> i remember seeing advanced instalation
<Sechs> Cuz it's really somthng that makes me regret XP
<ROBOd> _warren: dude ... this is my main computer
<Sechs> And i dont wont to :/
<Chousuke> Sechs: yeah. most apps are available through APT.
<ROBOd> _warren: i can't reinstall my computer every minute :)
<_warren> ok then sorry I cant help you
<Chousuke> ROBOd: I think you can just remove something that most of the KDE stuff depends on.
<Chousuke> ROBOd: like kdelibs
<ROBOd> lemme see
<Chousuke> (the exact name of that package might be kdelibs3 or something)
<Sechs> I didnt really understood how to convert ?
<ROBOd> Chousuke: thanks, that's very helpful
<ROBOd> Chousuke: i already selected *many* packages
<Sechs> I still can't understand for easy ubuntu...a site says i just have to DL the file, unzip it, and click on  the file inside..but it does nothing, weird...
<_warren> did you install easyubuntu
<Sechs> nope warren, doesnt work...i try this : http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html and it works, till the last line
<Sechs> last line does nothing :/
<macko> j trnava
<_warren> it worked for me
<_warren> but then i decided to install automatix
<Sechs> bash: gksudo: command not found
<Sechs> says this for me
<_warren> i forgot what you were trying to do in the first place:(
<Riddell> kdesu in kubuntu
<Sechs> i forgot too warren lol
<_warren> lmao
<Sechs> So many things that wouldnt work i forgo the first :p
<Sechs> Java i think...
<ryanakca> I know that this is completly and absolutly offtopic, but seeing that I can't figure out what the license is, you know the thinklinux background that has tux in the apple, tuxinapple shows up in many things (kmenu icon, background, etc), so could you use it as a favicon?
<Sechs> automatix, how did you install it ?
<ryanakca> sorry if my question doesn't make sense...
<_warren> 1 sec i get you the instructions
<_warren> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<tristanmike> for a comparison of easyubuntu and automatix see...http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<Sechs> thanx
<_warren> it asks you if you want to overwrite configuration on install
<_warren> it explains it and gives you a choice
<_warren> how ever a brief explanation
<tristanmike> EasyUbuntu:Uses self-contained sources.list. Does not touch YOUR sources.list at all. Makes no changes to system settings.     Automatix:Uses a non-official sources.list. Changes system settings permanently.
<Sechs> Damn o_o...it says the packet doesnt macth (i386) with my system (amd64)...so i guess installing kubuntu amd64 was a huge mistake finally.
<_warren> maybe thats not such a bad thing as it seems to be the only thing that allowed me to get flash and windows media working was automatix
<heinkel_111> hmm dows Konqueror actually run on very much mozilla code?
<heinkel_111> can i install the mozilla flash plugin and it will work in Konquerer?
<tristanmike> if someone feels more comfortable using automatix, that's ok, just please don't recommend it here.
<_warren> there is different versions of Kubuntu Sechs
<Sechs> yes..and i noticed i install the amd64 one
<_warren> oh
<Sechs> but my processor is i386
<Sechs> so taht's maybe where some problems come from i dont know ?
<_warren> could be none the less you should have the right version
<tristanmike> that's it, you can't install the 64 bit version on a 32 bit machine, which is what an i386 machine is
<MenZa> lol
<Sechs> can i install a kubuntu i386 over a amd64 one ?
<MenZa> You should never install the 64-bit one, even on a 64-bit cpu, in my opinion. Never gave me anything but trouble.
<Sechs> yes but i read "AMD" and tought i was for the AMD processors...nevermind :/
<Sechs> I just hope it's possible to install i386 over this one..
<Sechs> someone tried this aleady ?
<heinkel_111> hello...do flash plugins for mozilla work with konqueror?
<knoppix> After updating two nights ago, my wireless network doesnt work. I think what happened is that a package called dhcp3-client got installed and the package dhcp-client was removed. I removed the former package but adept wont let me install the latter. When I run ifup wlan0 it says "network is down"
<Sechs> Well, most generally, can i install a Kubuntu version over another ?
<Sechs> No one know :( ?
<tristanmike> Sechs, when installing just delete the "ext3 and swap" partitions, then set the free space to automatically configure, you should be good to go
<Sechs> yeah right, i can delete anywya...
<tristanmike> that's what you're going to have to do
<tristanmike> are you dual booting ?
<Sechs> with XP ?
<Sechs> yes
<tristanmike> yes, or any other os
<Sechs> XP ^^
<tristanmike> ok
<tristanmike> Sechs, do what I said, delete the ext3 and swap partitions and reinstall on the free space, you should be good to go
<Sechs> ok thanks :)
<tristanmike> enjoy and have fun :)
<Sechs> Oh and since i can cha,nge the distribution since i will delete this partitiion, : is Ubuntu similar to Kubuntu except for the KDE environnmt ?
<tristanmike> yes, Ubuntu uses Gnome, but you can then install Kubuntu along side of Ubuntu as well ;)
<tristanmike> and you can install virtually any package for Kubuntu and run it under Ubuntu, amaroK for instance ;)
<tristanmike> if you choose not to install Kubuntu that is
<_warren> the whole thing is very confusing to new users
<_warren> lol
<tristanmike> yeah choice can be a scary thing when you've never had it :P
<_warren> to profound :P
<sebastian> I have been trying and trying to get my .vmx file to stay as a .vmx file, but when I open click on it in Gnome/KDE.  It turns into a .txt file.  Also in VMware player it is a .txt file.
<sebastian> anyone know how I can make sure it stays as a .vmx file?
<Sechs> Well then, cya guys, have a nice day
<Sechs> (and thanx)
<tristanmike> good luck :)
<Elsan_> Is there any danger to uprading to Dapper? I know some people who did it and it beautifully but I'm still wondering...
<Chameleon22> Elsan_, always a danger, back everythign up or better yet ghost the system so you can recover fast and try
<raphink> Elsan_: depends how well you can deal with your system
<tristanmike> Dapper is in testing, i *may* break, there is always a danger
<Elsan_> Ok
<tristanmike> s/i/it
<raphink> however, dapper is already a bit more stable than breezy
<raphink> imho
<raphink> esp. when it comes to kubuntu
<raphink> which is horrible in breezy by default
<tristanmike> yeah, they expect by the middle of april it to be pretty much there, the extra weeks are for polish and a few nicities
<tristanmike> or so I've heard...:P
<ninHer> hi all
<raphink> well it was originally planned for the middle of april indeed
<raphink> and I personally plan to keep this goal
<raphink> as much as possible
<raphink> otherwise there's no point in adding 6 weeks
<raphink> hi ninHer
<silke> 'llo. Can sompeone explain me where the media:/ stuff is stored?
<Elsan_> What's really new with Dapper for Kubuntu? I alreayd have Koffice 1.5 and KDE 3.51...
<raphink> stored?
<raphink> Elsan_: polish, polish :)
<raphink> + adept
<crimsun> as in on the file system? /media/*
<raphink> adept updater & installer
<taneli> hey... im just installing xorg-driver-fglrx for radeon X300 card...and it asks cards bus identifier ?...
<silke> yes I know what /media is
<taneli> my card is at pcie
<silke> but how come some things ARE found there and other arn't?
<taneli> what should i put there ?
<taneli> anyone have installed xorg-driver-fglrx for ATI ?
<taneli> meaby all of you :)
<silke> When I connect my digital camera he gives an error "couldn't find media:/sda" so how can I tell him what to look for?
<Elsan_> raphink: Yeah 'cause I still use Synaptic even though I have adept
<crimsun> silke: where is it mounted instead?
<raphink> Elsan_: adept has been worked on a lot in dapper
<raphink> Elsan_: although I personally only use apt-*
<Elsan_> raphink: Yeah, saw some screens. Is there a new theme like for Ubuntu?
<raphink> kwwii is working on the artwork currently
<raphink> he began some time ago
<raphink> so it's a work in progress
<raphink> but I believe it'll be great in the end
<raphink> given that he's the author of the SuSE look since 7 years ;)
<Elsan_> Ok, as long as it's ready for the final release!
<silke> crimsun: I don't know if it IS mounted
<Elsan_> :o
<raphink> and SuSE looks really cool ;)
<Elsan_> :O
<raphink> it'll be don't worry
<crimsun> silke: then check with ``mount''
<raphink> Elsan_: btw, if you prefer we can talk on -fr ;)
<Elsan_> I'm just impressed
<silke> well since I mounted it manually before, I'm pretty sure it's not :p
<silke> so now I have to mount it manually every time, but that auto-mount-&-display-in-konqueror doesn't work
<raphink> Elsan_: the default settings of KDE 3.5.1 have also reworked a lot in Dapper
<raphink> thanks to Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> raphink: ^_^
<crimsun> silke: do other removable storage devices like usb thumbdrives automount?
<silke> I don't know, the cd-rom drive does
<raphink> Tonio_: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: I'm working on kaffeine 0.8 actually
<raphink> ah great :)
<raphink> I just arrived in Paris and wired the laptop ...
<raphink> I should get a rest and unload the car
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> it resolves system:/ issues :)
<crimsun> silke: what does ``dmesg'' tell you regarding the kernel's detection of it?
<raphink> Tonio_: really? how?
<PoorYoric> Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
<PoorYoric> Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual
<PoorYoric>  address 00000000
<PoorYoric> Does this evoke something to anyone ?
<Tonio_> raphink: it wasn't manging the kio plugins, simply
<PoorYoric> (except "oops")
<Tonio_> that doesn't resolve any issue with other apps, but kaffeine will now work
<raphink> Tonio_: how about other programs, e.g. kpdf ?
<Tonio_> raphink: in your ass ;)
<raphink> Tonio_: hmmm...
<Tonio_> hehe
<raphink> ok on va s'expliquer en PV :p
<Tonio_> sorry for this darling ;)
<Tonio_> no but seriously, there is no way to completly fit with that stupid system:/ applet
<Tonio_> all applications have to be adapted for compatibility
<Tonio_> which means that will NEVER work with gnome apps
<raphink> remove it :p)
<silke> [4298116.437000]  SCSI device sda: 999936 512-byte hdwr sectors (512 MB)
<raphink> who uses the system:/ applet in the bar ?
<silke> crimsun: looks good
<Tonio_> raphink: I would like to, but that's complicated
<raphink> raise your hand?
<Tonio_> and my patchfor this is crappy
<Tonio_> I do, and most users do
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> but we need a cpp coder to do a better patch than mine
<silke> anyway, gtg for now, food... I'll just hope the problem will fix itself.
* Tonio_ doesn't understant why kde implemented that stupid stuff
<marwan> Hi, can any one help me, i am trying to install CrossOver office can any one give me link i can put in my list
<jtshaw> Tonio_: What package is it in exactly?
<Tonio_> jtshaw: kdebase :)
<Tonio_> jtshaw: that's the problem, it is not easy at all to patch
<disc-q> how do i delete autostart entries?
<jtshaw> Tonio_ that is what I feared.. you mind sending me your patch?
<Tonio_> disc-q: rm ;)
<Tonio_> jtshaw: my patch is in actually
<jtshaw> Tonio_: ah, ok
<Tonio_> but it creates a little issue with the konqueror's sidebar
<disc-q> Tonio_, rm /etc/init.d/sshd e.g.?
<Tonio_> the system part of the sidebar doesn't work....
<Tonio_> disc-q: yes
<Tonio_> disc-q: ut if you just want that it doesn't start
<Tonio_> use systemsettings
<Tonio_> and disable autostart features
<Tonio_> jtshaw: if you feel able to do better, plz do ;)
<jtshaw> Tonio_: I dunno about "better":)
<pahlooka> ubuntuforums down for anyone else?
<disc-q> Tonio_, ah. thx
<Tonio_> jtshaw: working like mine for systemapplet, and doesn't corrupting the sidebar ;)
<marwan> CrossOver any idea here?>
<pahlooka> ne1 running Dapper?
<jtshaw> Tonio_: I'm going to look at it at the very least, but I make no promises
<marwan> i need some help here guys
<jtshaw> pahlooka: yep
<disc-q> do i need the ppp daemon if i connect with a router?
<pahlooka> jtshaw: are you getting an md5sum mismatch on universe packages.bz2 today?
<PoorYoric> So, no idea for my kernel oops ?
<jtshaw> pahlooka: Dunno, haven't updated today.. I'll check
<schorem> @disc-q: No ppp daemon is for connecting thru a modem. As in the old times
<disc-q> schorem, so i don't need it right?
<pahlooka> jtshaw: you may not notice it unless you use apt-get update....synaptic and aptitude don't show the error, but of course I get no packages from universe
<jtshaw> pahlooka: Appears to be fine today
<schorem> @disc-q. Nope. Does your router have a dhcp server?
<disc-q> yes. the dhcpclient starts while booting
<PoorYoric> well, I'll restart with different kernel options
<jtshaw> pahlooka: I used apt-get update and got no errors from the us mirrors
<pahlooka> jtshaw: did u use apt-get to update the packages list?
<schorem> @disc-q: well it should work fine then? can you connect to the internet or network
<pahlooka> jtshaw: ok
<disc-q> sure :)
<disc-q> i will a have a try and stop ppp
<disc-q> wasn't running :)
<pahlooka> jtshaw: I'm going straight to archive.ubuntu.com (uk?) I was gonna leave a msg on ubuntuforums but its down for me too :O
<schorem> @dis-q: just apt-get remove/purge ppp
<jtshaw> pahlooka: Odd, the forums are fine for me as well...
<schorem> does anyone here use dapper?
<pahlooka> jtshaw: interesting.... thanks for checking
<pahlooka> schorem: yep
<schorem> any bugs?
<pahlooka> schorem: yeah, a few, I can't get mp3 playing under ubuntu (kubuntu fine tho)
<jtshaw> schorem: certainly a few... nothing show stopping on my system
<pahlooka> schorem: I'm already happier with dapper than with breezy
<schorem> Should I upgrade or stay at breezy?
<knoppix> pahlooka, do you have wireless networking?
<knoppix> pahlooka, just curious if it has improved.
<pahlooka> schorem: The usual advice....don't upgrade your production machines
<pahlooka> knoppix: yep
<pahlooka> knoppix: improved??  Its always worked for me
<schorem> thnx
<jesusfish> anyone know where I can find a kdetv deb that works on dapper?
<pahlooka> knoppix: wlan has worke for me since warty
<knoppix> pahlooka - kwifimanager was a little tempermental for me.
<knoppix> pahlooka, its not great for changing networks though.
<pahlooka> knoppix: Ah, yes, ok, I hate that app - its ugly and don't really work.
<pahlooka> knoppix: Let me check the dapper version now
<knoppix> pahlooka, thanks!
<sebastian> I got a .vmx file, but instead of it being a .vmx file it is a .txt file.  anyone know how I can solve this problem?
<jesusfish> stupid dependencies for kdetv are all screwed up
<pahlooka> knoppix: seems to work.  scans ok now, but as I don't have any hotspots near me except my own accesspoint I can't really tell if it will roam successfully
<knoppix> pahlooka, you could try connecting to your already connected network. If it says "could not connect due to an invalid WEP key", then things havent changed much.
<disc-q> anybody here who uses virtual machines?
<pahlooka> knoppix: ok, I'll give it a try
<pahlooka> knoppix: ok, you are right - its incorrectly thinking my AP is using WEP (it isn't) and gives the error you describe
<knoppix> pahlooka, thanks for checking.
<pahlooka> knoppix: np
<knoppix> I have the exact same problem.
<sebastian> hummmmmm
* Red_Herring hums
<sebastian> I just got pissed off since no one was able to help me.  in the Ubuntu channel.  so I spammed it :D  and got a bann hummmmmmmm. I only wanted to get kicked out.  not to have some stupid bann is that a pernament bann on my IP?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> whats your question?
<crimsun> dude, stop being an ass. Seriously.
<crimsun> If you aren't able to find help RIGHT THIS INSTANT, stand up, walk away, and come back in 5 minutes. Then ask again.
<Red_Herring> dude, lets not spam channels, and also, if no one can help you
<Red_Herring> ask later
<Red_Herring> so ask NOW
<ryanakca> sebastian: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<ryanakca> my favorite website :)
<sebastian> so that bann is not pernament?
<crimsun> no, you're not banned. You're muzzled.
<sebastian> muted?
<crimsun> When you learn to stop spamming, I'll remove it.
* Snake__ applauds crimsun 
<ryanakca> heh... I'm surprised ubotu doesn't have a comment about spamming :)
<crimsun> there are 675 other people in there. Nothing makes you any more special than any of the rest of us.
* ryanakca gets to work on one
<crimsun> </rant>
<ryanakca> 675 people in #ubuntu ??? wow... So are there more ubuntu users the kubuntu users... seeing that we have 193 people in here? or is kubuntu easyer than ubuntu or ???
<sebastian> I have a .vmx file, but well it is a .txt file
<Snake__> ryanakca: ubuntu is older
<sebastian> I have tryed and tryed to get it to stay as a .vmx file
<sebastian> ,but it just won't do it
<ryanakca> Snake__: ah, I see
<Red_Herring> well, it does have senority
<ryanakca> Snake__: and is xubuntu older than kubuntu, or younguer
<crimsun> even younger.
<Snake__> ryanakca: I believe younger
<Red_Herring> but in my opinion, ubuntu is about 6 months more mature than kubuntu
<Red_Herring> younger
<ryanakca> heh, and Zubuntu is younger than xubuntu :)
<raf> Hello all!
<Red_Herring> hi
<Snake__> Red_Herring: ubuntu is about a year older
<raf> Just a question:
<ryanakca> geee... we almost have a buntu alphabet :)
<pahlooka> zubuntu????
<Red_Herring> Snake__: i know, but about 6 months more mature
<sebastian> does VMware player have it's own channel?
<sebastian> some where
<ryanakca> Z series ubuntu or something like that
<tristanmike> #vmware
<Red_Herring> for servers
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> ah
<tristanmike> maybe?
<pahlooka> oh
<raf> just one technical question please:
<raf> Do you know when the next release of kubuntu is expected??
<tristanmike> yup, #vmware
<ryanakca> June 1st methinks
<Red_Herring> may
<_jonathan> yeah
<Snake__> raf: June first
<pahlooka> 6.06
<ryanakca> oh, my bad :)
<_jonathan> june 1
<Red_Herring> dang
<Red_Herring> off
<sebastian> nope I just created #vmware by j9oining it
<ryanakca> ok then, I was right :)
<Red_Herring> its june 1
<raf> thanks!
<_jonathan> lol....first part of june
<trappist> sebastian: typo? wrong server? #vmware is there
<Red_Herring> WHAT??!?!? there is no channel #nerds?
<sebastian> which server?
<sebastian> trapist
<tristanmike> sebastian, yeah, me and the other 40 people
<Snake__> sebastian: freenode...
<tristanmike> "/join #vmware"
<simian> my laptop made a few high pitched noises then i reset it and now it says there is no hard drive....any thoughts?
<darkspirit> hi all
<Snake__> simian: dead HDD would be your most probible cause
<sebastian> in there now
<gleesond> whats the command to open control center?
<pahlooka> simian: DEAD HDD MAN
<sebastian> hopefully I will be able to get help there
<ryanakca> simian: your hard drive died like mine
<pahlooka> oops, sorry for the caps
<ryanakca> hopefully you had backups :)
<Snake__> gleesond: alt+f2 and type kcontrol and press "run"
<darkspirit> i have one question?
<simian> great (sarcasm)
<gleesond> Snake__: thatnks
<Snake__> darkspirit: just ask
<darkspirit> is there a fench kubuntu's channel?
<simian> so there is nothing i can do about that?
<Red_Herring> !languages
<ubotu> methinks languages is found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&value=languages&titlesearch=Titles
<Snake__> darkspirit: french**?
<pahlooka> simian: not usually
<tristanmike> #kubuntu-fr
<darkspirit> yea
<Snake__> darkspirit: ^^
<Snake__> rigt there
<darkspirit> ok thx for the hand
<darkspirit> :-)
<simian> pahlooka: what about an external hard drive - is it worth it?
<gleesond> I guess I don't see where to configure the theme for KDM
* Snake__ sets up his music server so he can stream to his wifi speakers!!! :)
<pahlooka> simian: Umm...might work, but it depends on whether your machine will boot from it
<Rayman> any idea of specs needed to run xubuntu?
<gleesond> I thought there was a place in control center but I don't see it
<pahlooka> simian: you could always take your lappy to the shop and have a new hdd put in....shouldn't cost more than 200-300
<Snake__> gleesond: go into apperances
<sebastian> no one talking in  Vmware channel :(
<Snake__> gleesond: then configure whatever you want to configure
<tristanmike> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<gleesond> Snake__: I'm trying to configre the login screen
<Snake__> gleesond: Oh...I dont think thats configuarble without editing the image files themselves >.<....dont  hold me to that tho, but thats how I did it
<Clockworker> one question ist kde4 avaible alpha or other previews?
<sebastian> is there like a general Linux channel?
<Snake__> sebastian: #linux?
<sebastian> I tryed that
<Red_Herring> hehehe
<sebastian> and it said it had moved
<sebastian> or something
<Red_Herring> how about #linux-newbies?
<Snake__> hmm
<Red_Herring> Clockworker: kde4 is not out in any way shape or form yet
<sebastian> I have a file that is supopused to be a .vmx file.  ,but instead Linux thinks it is a .txt
<sebastian> anyone know why that is?
<sebastian> and how to solve this problem?
<Red_Herring> it doesnt work ATT ALL
<aaron> I need to update my sources.list file...   I'm not getting any good packages listed in adept.. like macromedia flash or acroread
<Clockworker> thx Red_Herring
<aaron> or mplayer
<cycus_zwisus> help!!i can't update kde language pack to version 3.5.2
<tristanmike> !tell aaron about sources
<tristanmike> !tell aaron about restricted
<tristanmike> !tell aaron about easyubuntu
<tristanmike> aaron, that should get you started ;P
<Red_Herring> tell tristanmike to stop telling aaron about things
<Red_Herring> :-P
<Red_Herring> jkjk
<sebastian> stupid IRC I am probably better off trying a forum
<bobyfixer> any one compiled mechcommander 2 under linux ?!!!!
<Red_Herring> no
<tristanmike> sebastian, help comes in all forums, lol get it :P
<sebastian> .vmx file is created by putting the stuff in a text editor.  and saving it as filename.vmx.  ,but my .vmx files Linux thinks are .txt and so they won't work
<sebastian> anyone know how to solve this problem?
<aaron> I've looked for a list of kubuntu repositories.. thanks guys!
<me2win> aaron, did you need to find more repos?
<aaron> me2win: .. yes.. actually just ones that have good stuff that won't break my breazy badger
<me2win> ubot tell aaron about repos
<me2win> ubotu, tell aaron about repos
<tristanmike> aaron, look at the 3 pm's ubotu sent you
* mornfall shoots aaron
<cycus_zwisus> after installing ati drivers shouldn't it be enough to edit xorg.conf and substitute "ati" with "fglrx"?
* _crrj thinks that was a rather long timeout
<jesusfish> what would cause KDE to work when using failsafe, but not normally?
<jesusfish> it just boots me back to KDM
<jesusfish> it was working fine before I did an upgrade
<n3storm> read the .xsession-errors at your home
<jesusfish> n3storm: I didn. nothing there
<n3storm> have you tried other user, jesusfish
<jesusfish> n3storm: and yes, I tried another user
<nferreira> How can I play DVD in Kubuntu with kaffeine ??
<aaron> so, to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.04 all I have to do us change from breezy to hoary ?
<n3storm> jesusfish: and thesame prob?
<jesusfish> n3storm: yup
<aaron> actually.. all I need is a list of repositories.. my kubuntu 5.10 did not come with a good list of repositories
<jesusfish> n3storm: if I do failsafe, and use "startkde" in the xterm, it boots KDE fine
<n3storm> jesusfish: aja
<jesusfish> n3storm: ?
<nferreira> how can i paly DVD with kaffeine in Kubuntu
<me2win> aaron, there arent a LIST of repositories, you just uncomment the ones you need in sources.list
<Red_Herring> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<aaron> I enabled all of them that were commented out in adept, but they don't look anything like the screenshots at the wiki
<n3storm> jesusfish: that used to happen long time ago, what distro you installed?
<n3storm> jesusfish: to dapper?
<me2win> aaron, thats because the wiki screens are using gnome, not KDE
<jesusfish> n3storm: I had it working after I bumped up to dapper
<jesusfish> n3storm: was working fine after I installed XGL/compiz too
<n3storm> remove kdm
<n3storm> and use gdm
<n3storm> just to check
<jesusfish> k
<jesusfish> brb
<aaron> me2win: I mean the repositories listed in the screen shot
<me2win> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<me2win> aaron, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<me2win> there is a list of the repos
<me2win> the ones in the screenshot dont matter, its just an example of what you are supposed to see if you wwere using gnome
<aaron> I understand the gnome / kde difference .. oh easysource..
<nferreira> I already installed  libdvdcss, but the kaffeine player keep saying that don't have the plugin to play DVD
<OBe> I cant even get a music cd to play in Kaffine :(
<jesusfish> n3storm: ya, gdm works
<jesusfish> n3storm: though its not setup to use Xgl atm so I didn't have any windecs
<n3storm> jesusfish: no windecs, sounds funny :)
<jesusfish> lol
<n3storm> so it's something about the description of the session at kdm
<n3storm> mmm
<jesusfish> n3storm: shouldn't it have an error in .xessions-errors then?
<n3storm> not sure
<n3storm> what do you have in there?
<jesusfish> n3storm: the only line in there is that the session was started
<n3storm> jesusfish: I am using kde 3.5.1, shall we check kdm configuration?
<n3storm> but I am using breezy, though
<n3storm> .
<jesusfish> n3storm: ya, I've been plugging through the config
<jesusfish> n3storm: what is called on a normal session that isn't on a failsafe?
<n3storm> xdmcp?
<ryanakca> if an image is gpl, and you use it as a favicon, how do you give the person who sees it a copy of the gpl license?
<jesusfish> k, I'm gonna try the default kdm
<n3storm> ryanakca: write down the link to the copy as a comment in the html
<ryanakca> n3storm: ah, ty
<jesusfish> n3storm: interesting...its the Xgl servercmd line that does it
<n3storm> jesusfish: bad news and good news
<jesusfish> n3storm: yet, when I use failsafe, Xgl still works
* darkspirit is away: Away at the moment
<jesusfish> n3storm: and the Xgl command itself works, as I tried it too
<n3storm> dapper: beta
<Zechs> Hi again
<Zechs> I just installed Kubuntu but my screen is in 648X480...how do i pass to 1024 ?
<Red_Herring> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jesusfish> n3storm: figured it out
<jesusfish> n3storm: I had to comment our main() in the displayconfig-restore file to get XGL to work (as per the HOWTO), and it got overwritten after my update
<n3storm> jesusfish:didn't apt ask you when replacing the file? :P
<jesusfish> n3storm: no, cuz its a file in /usr/bin, not a config
<n3storm> aha, I see
<_normal1> hey
<Zechs> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesnt work...
<Zechs> I have selected 1024 but still nothing
<_normal1> hey how do i install a .sh ?
<_normal1> sorry i'm just starting linux =\
<n3storm> "dotslash .sh" _normal1
<n3storm> "./whatever.sh"
<trappist> or 'sh filename.sh'
<_normal1> cool
<_normal1> thanks =)
<n3storm> welcome
<_normal1> normal1@iismonitor:~/Desktop/mothra3$ ./ build.sh
<_normal1> bash: ./: is a directory
<_normal1> =\
<_normal1> am i doing it right ?
<n3storm> no spaces
<_normal1> now i get gmake command not found
<n3storm> _normal1: what are you trying to do?
<_normal1> install a program
<n3storm> the program is trying to compile
<_normal1> should i download another compiler ?
<frank23> _normal1: what program are you trying to compile?
<_normal1> mothra3
<_normal1> its some banner grabber
<frank23> _normal1: did you install build-essential ?
<_normal1> didn't see any
<frank23> _normal1: you should install   build-essential with adept
<_normal1> how would i do that
<frank23> !adept
<ubotu> from memory, adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<_normal1> thanks
<frank23> _normal1: in K->System
<Zechs> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is, like, to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<_normal1> got it, the only proablem is i don't know what to install
<frank23> _normal1: what do you mean?
<frank23> _normal1: did you click commit changes to do the install?
<Zechs> how do i get to the desktop path in the console pls ?
<frank23> Zechs: cd Desktop
<Zechs> thx
<ryanakca> do you need to put <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/favicon.ico" />  on every page of your website, or can you configure apache to use it as a favicon?
<_normal1> i don't really understand what i need to install the program mothra3
<_normal1> when i ./
<_normal1> it says something about gmake
<_normal1> do i need to install that
<Rayman> ryanakca: just put the favicon.ico to the document root. Most browser query it on every request anyway.
<frank23> _normal1: well since you will need to compile mothra, you need compilation tools:  gcc, make..   build-essential  installs those
<_normal1> cool thanks
<ryanakca> Rayman: kk, thanks
<frank23> _normal1: I found your program. build.sh does this:    cd src/ && gmake && cp m3 ../ && cd -        I think you'll have to change gmake for make.   not sure what gmake is exactly
<_normal1> make and gcc have tons of different related software
<_normal1> =\
<frank23> _normal1: do you have a fast connection
<frank23> _normal1: the regular way to install programs is with adept. compiling is only for things that are not in the repositories
<_normal1> exaclly this isn't in a repository
<Zechs> When i try to run automatix, it says : AUtomatix will not run alongside an independant instance of dpkg please run just one of them at the time.
<philipp> the best is to use a graphical interface for apt (adept) like synaptic
<Zechs> Wwhat's wrong ?
<philipp> zechs, close synaptic or any other packet managment software
<Zechs> there isnt any open lol...
<frank23> Zechs: automatix is know to screw up things sometimes. easyubuntu is safer
<Rayman> what is this mothra3 anyway
<philipp> nothing?
<frank23> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<_normal1> some banner grabber
<Zechs> easyubuntu doesnt want to install so..
<_normal1> hmm
<philipp> @zechs can you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Zechs> ok
<Zechs> true taht i didnt do it since i install
<Zechs> maybe this is the problem
<flavio> Sorry for the question, Kubuntu 5.10 had some problem with DCOP demon, someonoe know why ?
<nico8481> re
<Zechs> Any idea why Adept doesnt start anymore ?
<frank23> Zechs: make sure no adept/apt/dpkg processes are running
<Zechs> how do i check this ?
<Zechs> because i see nothing running
<Zechs> If there is another way to see whats running...?
<philipp> ps -e
<philipp> can you do a apt-get update?
<frank23> Zechs: ps aux | grep apt
<Zechs> it's ok, it worked for update thx
<Zechs> but it's weird, its not the first time adept work one time / 2
<frank23> Zechs: you mean you click adept and nothing happens?
<Zechs> no it worked now but yes...i clicked, it load, and nothing
<frank23> Zechs: I think it might be a problem with kdesu. you just click a second time and it usually works
<philipp> zechs, maybe synaptic works better for you
<Zechs> k i'll try to DL synaptic
<frank23> Zechs: not sure if it will work better but I like synaptic much more than adpet
<philipp> me2
<djk_> does adept log its actions
<mornfall> nah
<Naail> hmm my firefox seems to lag quite a bit.... :(
<djk_> mornfall: was that directed at me?
<mornfall> probably
<djk_> then that's probably a reason why adept sucks.
<jordan> hey all
<jordan> I need help installing this script called "lomoco." anyone ever use it or think they can give me a hand?
<l091548> good afternoon all
<raul> hola a todos
<raul> acabo de instalar kubuntu y la verdad no soy capaz de echar a andar el amsn, alguien me ayuda a migrar de windows?
<raul> acabo de instalar kubuntu y la verdad no soy capaz de echar a andar el amsn, alguien me ayuda a migrar de windows?
<Zechs> can someone help me with this "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. " ? this is what i get when i try to apply on adept
<Zechs> (and i cant install anything, that's why i dont have synaptic instead)
<beemer> Zechs - I've run into that error before getting wine from the wine repositories - it usually means it couldn't get the whole package download.
<beemer> is it downloading the package 100%?
<Sechs> yeah but it does this with all the packages...
<Sechs> nope, i have none of it
<Parkotron> Where can I find KRandR?
<Sechs> Maybe my repositories are bad ?
<Sechs> Is there a good website for repositories ?
<beemer> Not sure sechs
<Sechs> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? >> it says this too whn i try to update, but i dont know how to kill those process since i see nothing open..
<beemer> are you running another copy of adept?
<Sechs> nope, thats whats weird
<Sechs> If i reboot, all processes will be shut right ?
<beemer> that error i've found is when adept is running or maybe dpkg from the command line
<beemer> yeah - a reboot should clear errant processes
<Sechs> I mean if i reboot this problem should disappear ?
<Sechs> ok
<Sechs> thx, let's try
<Sechs> Cool, it works now...btw, isnt there any other to kill processes without rebooting ?
<djk_> does anyone here use azureus?
<tristanmike> I do
<jesusfish> hmmm...apparently dapper has a version of mythv that is not compatible with mysql-server-5.0
<beemer> sechs - from a command line: ps -ef
<beemer> that will give you a list of all running processes
<beemer> you can then: kill {process_id}
<Sechs> yes for the list...but u cant kill them from here ?
<Sechs> ah k
<beemer> anyone know anything about ext dvd drives in kubuntu?  Mine runs but only at cd rom speed
<Unity> how should i reintsall kde from scratch? kde no longer works
<zblach> Unity, what is your problem exactly?
<Unity> zblach: i get two segfaults when i do startkde
<Unity> /usr/bin/startkde: line 205:  6444 Segmentation fault      ksplash --nodcop
<Unity> /usr/bin/startkde: line 213:  6445 Segmentation fault      LD_BIND_NOW=true kdei
<zblach> think the problem could be resolved entirely just bu correcting that file?
<Unity> zblach: this peristed after a sudo apt-get upgrade
<Unity> zblach: what would i do to the file?
<zblach> Unity, just an upgrade never fixed anytihing
<zblach> erm, go to a terminal (konsole) and take a look at the file. (vim /usr/bin/startkde)
<Unity> zblach: looking at now
<zblach> anything wonky with those lines?
<Unity> like 205 is just
<Unity> "fi" there shouldn't be any segfaults in "fi"
<Unity> here is line 213: LD_BIND_NOW=true kdeinit +kcminit
<zblach> guess we have different files
<Unity> ideally that shouldn't happen
<Unity> KDE 3.4.3 here
<zblach> oh
<Unity> maybe upgrading will fix it
<zblach> dangerous thinking
<Unity> yep, but what do i have to lose?
<Unity> a non-working kde?
<zblach> if it does break, it'd be harder to debug
<Unity> i don't mind, i'm ready to reinstall ubuntu altogether
<zblach> *nods* okay, then you don't really have anything to lose
<Unity> or debian since i've spent about four hours trying to fix various ubuntu things and i've had it
<Unity> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Unity> !wiki
<zblach> bit of advice: if you do a full reinstall, put /home/ onto a seperate partition. it really makes a reinstall a cleaner process
<zblach> i'll give you the deb addresses
<Unity> zblach: yup i learned that today
<Unity> zblach: i'm gonna have to move everything out to reinstall now
<zblach> Unity, can you get pm's?
<zblach> i can't just copy & paste into here
<Unity> zblach: yes
<Unity> oh i didn't identify...
<ryanakca> can you find a hostname based on an ip address? ie 24.226.20.171 to d226-20-171.home.cgocable.net    .... if so, would that be a security risk?
<Unity> ryanakca: `host 24.226.20.171`
<Unity> ryanakca: you need a certain package to use host, although i'm not sure which
<Unity> ryanakca: it doesn ip to hostname and vice-versa
<ryanakca> Unity: but is that a security risk?
<thinkloop> im trying to get my mail servers to work but having problems. Anyone know where exim4 creates its mailbox?
<Unity> ryanakca: nope i don't see anything wrong with it
<ryanakca> kk, good
<Unity> ryanakca: d226-20-171 <
* ryanakca is being his paranoid self :)
<Unity> ryanakca: that much is enough to find your ip
<f8> i just installed kubuntu desktop and the log in screen is kubuntu but it loads in gnome... can someone help?
<f8> should i uninstall gnome?
<nox> you have kdm set as default login manager.
<f8> yeah nox.
<nox> and it is loading gnome
<nox> ?
<f8> yeah
<nox> IIRC you can change the default login from the kdm login screen
<nuky>  where can you get the public keys for the repositories? when i try to update, i get an error saying that the http://koti.mbnet.fi breezy/ has NO_PUBKEY available..
<kwtm1> I think I'm getting an error with updates: every time I try to "Fetch updates", Adept reports an error with the multiverse repositories.  Is this the correct line in the repositories file (I think it's /etc/apt/sources.list)?
<kwtm1> deb  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  breezy  multiverse
<Kasei^> Hi, anybody using NowPlaying Script in amaroK? I cant make it export to ftp.
<Cilindrador> hello
<Cilindrador> Cilindrador ive installed ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop. how can i update Breezy all the way to 3.5.1?
<kwtm1> Cilindrator: 3.5.1?  You mean turn it into kubuntu completely?
<Cilindrador> no no
<Cilindrador> ivve had a kubuntu-cd
<Cilindrador> and apparently kubuntu has its wifi broken
<Cilindrador> from root
<Sechs> Oh, i've got i stupid question but is it possible to get to Gnome from Kubuntu ?
<Cilindrador> however i have no probs with this ubuntu+kubunt-desktop installation
<Sechs> Cuz the first distrib i tried is K but i'd like to see gnome without to reinstall all
<nalioth> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<kwtm1> Sechs: I think so: install gnome-desktop or something. Later you can uninstall kde-desktop
<Cilindrador> ok tks
<Sechs> kthx
<nalioth> Sechs: install ubuntu-desktop and then you can choose it at your login menu under 'sessions'
<Sechs> ah, nice thx
<Cilindrador> ok lets try it then
<kwtm1> Question: (k)Ubuntu Badger is now failing to detect my USB printer (HPpsc1210), where it had worked fine under Badger before.  Not sure what changed.  What utilities can I use to tinker/diagnose?  The usual CUPS web page at http://localhost:631 has been disabled, and the KDE ctrl centre just plain doesn't detect my printer.
<Cilindrador> wtf adept does not boot
<Cilindrador> hm how do i use the public key thing?
<Cilindrador> i tried using konsole and get this: W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn                                                 't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D50                                                 88
<Cilindrador> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problem
<tristanmike> Cilindrador: on the page where you got the line for your sources should have intstruction on how to add the key
<Cilindrador> crap why wont adept boot?
<tristanmike> dapper ?
<Cilindrador> breezy
<tristanmike> I've heard some people with adept errors today, I don't know if they're related
<Cilindrador> mine just has that bouncing thing
<Cilindrador> for a while (~30s?)
<Cilindrador> and then nothing
<tristanmike> mine opens...
<Cilindrador> what other pack. manager is there (except synaptic)
<ryanakca> Cilindrador: aptitude
<Cilindrador> ok ill try that one
<slow-motion> n8
<ryanakca> Cilindrador: go into konsole, go "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get upgrade" and then "sudo apt-get install aptitude"
<Cilindrador> whats the difference between update and upgrade?
<ryanakca> (they might have release a fix for adept allready, who knows)
<tristanmike> update finds updates, upgrade applies them if i'm not mistaken
<Cilindrador> ah ok
<ryanakca> correct
<kleinlappies> help
<kleinlappies> #join
<kleinlappies> hi there can anyone help me with some repos i tried a few sourcers.list files but none that work quite so lekka.
<Cilindrador> aleluia
<Cilindrador> or not?
<Cilindrador> progress
<nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Cilindrador> i got adept to ask for the password
<heinkel_111> does anybody know how to set the separation between tracks when burning cds with K3b?
<heinkel_111> i need to have 0 separation, for a 1 hr long  mix
<heinkel_111> but i still want the track markers
<Cilindrador> how do i kill a process using its name only (case in point: adept)
<glick> sudo killall adept
<Cilindrador> tks
<Cilindrador> ALELUIA
<Cilindrador> IT WORKS
<osh_> heinkel_111: no idea.
<Russel> hello, i have a problem:
<heinkel_111> :(
<Russel> at the moment udev makes a symlink from hda to dvd, but i want it from hdb to dvd... the hda is my dvd-rw
<glick> damn i have a prestine kde install
<Russel> anybody know what to change?
<heinkel_111> got to burn off some cheap CDs then, and find out by fail and fail :P
<glick> nothing works yet
<glick> and im too lazy to start installing mp3 support and all the plugins :/
<aaron> I can't fix the date on my system
<Cilindrador> use easyubuntu
<kleinlappies> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> kleinlappies: no worries
<osh_> aaron: try the command "date".
<glick> Cilindrador: i dont mind doing it, im just too lazy to do it now
<aaron> I think the UTC clock is right, but I can't fix it using ;the "adjust time / date" from the clock in kicker
<aaron> osh_: ... the system clock is correct.. it's just not dealing with the timezone...
<glick> whats absolutely rediculous is that in kde the clock applet i cant choose it to be 12 hour format
<Cilindrador> now i just need the wpasupplicant
<Cilindrador> i hope that thing works well
<Tm_T> glick: ?
<glick> Tm_T: the panel clock
<Tm_T> you can
<osh_> aaron: /etc/timezone?
<glick> Tm_T: how?
<Tm_T> rightclick it -> date/time format
<Tm_T> etc
<Tm_T> yeah, it follows systemwide settings
<aaron> cat /etc/timezone
<aaron> America/Los_Angelesaaron@chopper:~$
<glick> hehe ok lemme log out and see
<aaron> osh_: the timezone is correct
<aaron> osh_: it's just... the kde clock won't update.. and it says it's in UTC
<glick> sweetness!
<glick> thanks, whoever it was that told me about that
<aaron> and I hit "apply" after selecting los angeles.. and it switches to pst (correct) and it says the correct time... but then I hit apply again and it does nothing...  I reopen it, and it doesn't work
<aaron> er.. it didn't work
<dragonkh> hello
<dragonkh> anyone using xgl ?
<sledge> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<sledge> :/
<nalioth> dragonkh: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Phazeman> hi all. i'm trying to do some "project" here... i have a new user (my fife's father) that doesn't know anything about computers at all. all he knows - internet explorer - open the internet (thats what he says when he come to me - open the internet please). i've found some old PII 350+256MB and installed kubuntu on it. now i want to create him a user that will not be able to do ANYTHING but using the stuff that is on the desktop or in h
<nalioth> sledge: are your repos enabled?
<sledge> nalioth: yes.
<nalioth> Phazeman: any user you create will have limited permissions
<sledge> adept and apt-get use the same sources.list, right?
<nalioth> Phazeman: when YOU installed kubuntu, YOU are the superuser or administrator. make your paw-in-law an account and let 'im loose
<Phazeman> nalioth: so just create a regular user and setup the desktop for him will be enough ?
<nalioth> Phazeman: yup
<pulsar84> Hallo!
<Cilindrador> im about to download easyubuntu
<Cilindrador> what do i get?
<Cilindrador> "bleeding edge" or "nightly snapshot"?
<Phazeman> nalioth: thanks much
<nalioth> Phazeman: np
<sledge> what's the difference? ;)
<nalioth> Cilindrador: get the svn version
<Cilindrador> svn == snapshota?
<pulsar84> Anyone here using Superkaramba and willing to help me? :)
<Cilindrador> nalioth, whats the svn? snapshot?
<tristanmike> i'm using it...what's the problem?
<nalioth> Cilindrador: the svn version is the absolute latest version
<glick> Phazeman thats a regular user?
<nalioth> Cilindrador: it is the version that is recommended
<bojan> kubuntu doesnt seem to want to keep my display settings
<pulsar84> tristanmike: Ever developed own themes? :)
<Phazeman> glick: regular user yeah
<tristanmike> oh, no, not that much, I wish
<Phazeman> glick: that doesn't understand anything at all
<bojan> every time i log off, it switches the resolution, and keeps that one when i log on again
<tristanmike> pulsar84: but great for you man!
<bojan> not the one i set up
<glick> Phazeman im saying if hes just a regular user on the system he cant screw anything up
<redguy> what does KDE use as a spellchecker?
<redguy> aspell? ispell?
<Phazeman> glick: i hope so :)
<pulsar84> tristanmike: :/
<glick> Phazeman put another ram simm in there for your father
<glick> dont be cheap
<Phazeman> glick: i don't have any.. its something antique that you cant even find in the local stores...
<Phazeman> its 256MB... i think it's enough for firefox and xmms
<glick> god im such a lazy tub of lard
<glick> i havent done jack all day cept lie in bed
<Armagguedes> (Cilindrador here; XP pc)
<Armagguedes> where was that ubuntu guide in how to install the latest version of firefox and then linking things
<Armagguedes> to make it work properly
<Armagguedes> and all that
<nalioth> !firefox15
<ubotu> it has been said that firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<tristanmike> pulsar84: are you finding it difficult to do ? aside from the current problem?
<glick> anyone running kde 3.5 stead of 3.4?
<glick> and is there a big diffrence?
<pulsar84> tristanmike: Not really. Needed to learn some Python Basics and had to read quite much docs, but I got around it. :)
<sledge> nalioth: turns out I forgot to add the universe and multiverse keywords to a source. sorry. :>
<f8> what do i have to install to get all the control pannel options: control center....
<nalioth> sledge: good to hear you are sorted
<sledge> \o/
<sledge> _o/
<kwtm1> I have a problem: my printer is stopped.  I can't seem to restart it.  Under System Settings > Hardware > Pinters > that particular printer (in Administrator Mode), I can see that the printer is stopped.  But there's no button for starting it again.  I can't print!  Can someone help?
<simian__> !virtual host
<ubotu> simian__: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<simian__> !virtualhost
<ubotu> simian__: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
#kubuntu 2006-03-31
<simian__> i have set my router to forward all trafic from port 80 to my ip address but outsiders can't see my apache webserver
<kwtm1> simian: Is your computer seeing the requests?
<_neoncode> simian__: is apache setup to lisen on port 80? and is the service running?
<glick> simian__: your service provider is probably blocking port 80
<_neoncode> and is there a firewall on your computer it's self?
<glick> as most do
<simian__> i'm a total apache noob so i might be apache and not router
<_neoncode> glick: They do?
<glick> _neoncode: yes
<bojan> why doesnt kubuntu keep my resolution?
* darkspirit is back.
<simian__> _neoncode: do most service providers block port 80?
<kwtm1> simian__: There's a setp-by-step guide on the web somewhere --I forget where it is.  Anyway, first you see if you can see your own web page from your own computer (go to http://localhost), and then try it from a different computer.
<kwtm1> (presumably you have more than one, since you have a router).
<simian__> someone told me that apache doesn't need much configuring
<kwtm1> simian__: If your ISP block port 80, just put it somewhere else, like 1080, and then get your router to forward 1080 to your own computer:80.
<Cilindrador> dman
<Cilindrador> i have to compile my own new firefox v1.5.0.1
<kwtm1> simian__ : That depends on your distribution.  For Ubuntu, probably not much.  But you have to do the minimum!
<Cilindrador> is there no other SCIM-like package that does not break compatibility
<simian__> kwtm1: i can view my webserver over a lan but not from outside
<kwtm1> Simian__: you have to, first of all, turn it on, and secondly make sure your own security system isn't blocking the requests.
<alexb_> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kwtm1> simian__ : Okay, so it's not your server computer.  It might be the router after all.  Do you have a decent computer outside the network to test it with?
<simian__> no
<kwtm1> Okay, should I try it?  What's your IP address?
<sander__> Someone in here was testing knetwork-manager the otherday. Does anyone know where I can get it?
<kwtm1> simian__: What's your IP address?
<simian__> kwtm1: http://86.129.143.68/
<sander__> join #ubuntu+1
<sander__> doh
<kwtm1> simian__: I'm connecting now... seems to be a delay.  Your IP hasn't changed, has it?
<kwtm1> simian__: (sometimes they change a few times a day)
<simian__> kwtm1: let me check
<kwtm1> simian__: Next step, if it times out (I'm still not getting a response) is to try a different port.
<simian__> 86.129.143.68   from myipaddress.com
<kwtm1> simian__: Okay, can you also forward a different port, like 8080, to your port 80?
<Cilindrador> if i install firefox v1.5.0.1 and have SCIM installed (v1.0.2) it crashes the new FF. However i have the new v2.4.4 SCIM, and was wondering if this release carries any problems to firefox
<kwtm1> simian__: (I'll check that too, and then I'll have to leave to run an errand, but at least we'll know for sure whether there's actually a problem)
<simian__> kwtm1: would i need to change and gonfig files in apache if i do that?
<kwtm1> Cilindrador: you're running SCIM?
<kwtm1> Cilindrador: Does it work okay?  (not counting firefox problems)  I've been trying to get it to run, but nothing seems to happen.  It's as if I hadn't installed it at all.
<simian__> kwtm1:  thanks for your help :)
<kwtm1> simian__: You don't need to change anything with Apache.  Just change your router.
<koolatron> would someone mind explaining to me exactly what SCIM is needed?
<koolatron> why SCIM is needed, rather
<Cilindrador> kwtm1, not yet
<kwtm1> simian__: If you're using one of those common D-Link or Linksys routers, for example,
<Cilindrador> im looking at TFM
<Cilindrador> damn install from source
<simian__> kwtm1: ok i have forwarded port 8080 to 192.168.2.102
<kwtm1> simian__: there's a place (under http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1) where you can say, "all packets that come in looking for port 8080 get sent to (insert your Web server here) port 80"
<clausawits> Hello all... I'm having trouble with getting the integrated NIC on my motherboard working..
<kwtm1> simian__: Okay, so your web server is 192.168.2.102...
<simian__> kwtm1: i think that's what you meant?
<kwtm1> simian__: Yes.  Let me try loading...
<kwtm1> simian__: It's not connecting.  I think it's going to time out.  So it's a matter of requests coming into your router.  Hmm.
<clausawits> motherboard is nforce4, and the nvidia install script ran without error, but
<kwtm1> simian__: Well, I'm going to go, so think about it.  You already know that somehow the signal seems to be not getting past your router.
<clausawits> I don't know Kubuntu's /etc structure well enough to get Kubuntu to see it.
<simian__> kwtm1: ok thanks again for your help
<kwtm1> simian__: and that internally, within your LAN it seems to work.  Anyway, bye!
<kwtm1> Cilindrador: Okay, good luck with SCIM/SKIM.  Sorry I couldn't help.
<kwtm1> Bye all!
<clausawits> so anyone know how to make Kubuntu see my NIC?
<simian__> sorry to be a pain, but can someone please enter 86.129.143.68 into their browser and let me no if they can see anything there   because i have just changed some setting on my router
<simian__> i suspect it will jsut time out
<Cilindrador> sudo move /opt/ file1 file2
<clausawits> timeout..
<Cilindrador> what is worng with this?
<clausawits> move -> mv ?
<Cilindrador> yes?
<clausawits> or is move aliased to mv in kubuntu?
<clausawits> so nobody knows how to add a NIC to kubuntu?
<Blissex> clausawits: 'type move' in the shell.
<simian__> clausawits: sorry i don't
<Cilindrador> dman
<clausawits> Blissex: move gives "command not found"
<clausawits> do you mean "mv"? or am I missing something?
<Cilindrador> how do switch from one-click to double.click (on the desktop icons)
<osh_> clausawits: it's not detected automatically? what does lspci -v say?
<clausawits> osh: it is not detected automatically.. lspci lists a lot of "unknown devices" ...
<clausawits> in addition to the PCI NIC I've added to get online..
<clausawits> I'm really just trying to figure out where to put my "alias eth0 nvnet" statement...
<simian__> !nic
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, simian__
<Cilindrador> how can i change mouse behaviour from double.click to single.click
<clausawits> since Kubuntu uses a weird (to me) /etc structure..
<Cilindrador> or the other way around
<Cilindrador> rigth now konqueror is on "web"-mode
<nalioth> clausawits: it's *nix standard /etc/
<osh_> clausawits: isn't there a /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules or something? What does google say about your weird NIC?
<Cilindrador> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Cilindrador> It is highly recommanded to install scim into a system wide dir, like /usr.
<Cilindrador> Now you are ready to build and install scim:
<Cilindrador> whats the problem with OPT
<clausawits> osh: there is no modules.conf, nor conf.modules
<clausawits> there is "modules"
<clausawits> there is a modutils directory
<clausawits> there is a modprobe.d directory
<clausawits> the two directories each have an "aliases" file in them...
<clausawits> I tried putting it in there, but it didn't seem to do any good.  Do I do one? Which one? both?
<clausawits> Where can I read up on this?  (without having to read 1 million pages of unrelated background material)
<osh_> clausawits: don't start off there. start with modprobe and try to find some module that works for your nic.
<clausawits> actually lsmod lists the "nvnet" module that nvidia says is the one I need...
<Cilindrador> the instructions
<Cilindrador> make
<Cilindrador> make install
<clausawits> but when I do sudo ifup eth0, I get..
<osh_> clausawits: I'm fairly new to (k)ubuntu too. Not to linux though.
<Cilindrador> are supposed to be seperate?
<Cilindrador> and what is the difference between them?
<clausawits> it says unknown interface eth0
<jsubl2> clausawits, dmesg|grep eth
<nrdb> I am having trouble with my timezone it was meant to change from +11.00 to +10.00 last night and hasn't!  The Date & Time preferences is set to the correct local, what else could cause this?
<clausawits> jsubl2: hmmm.. there's a line about forcedeth..
<jsubl2> that sounds right  is it eth0 or
<clausawits> but I have a line alias forcedeth off
<clausawits> forecdeth is listed as eth0, which is what I had alias eth0 nvnet set too..
<clausawits> :/
<jsubl2> i have my builtin nvnet turned off and use a $10 nic
<jsubl2> had lots of problems with it
<jsubl2> msi k8n mobo
<clausawits> jsubl2: k8n neo4 here..
<clausawits> I want to return this pci nic to the computer it came from.. :/
<jsubl2> i generally have a nic laying around so...
<Cilindrador> what a fucking mess
<clausawits> hehe.. it seems a waste..
<Cilindrador> can someone help me out with this isntall from source businesS?
<jsubl2> this maybe my last msi mobo
<clausawits> nrdb: where are you that had a timezone change last night?
<nrdb> clausawits: sydney/australia
<zoomorfo> hello
<clausawits> Cil: what's the problem? what are you installing from source?
<Cilindrador> im screwing the system from source
<Cilindrador> tahts what im doing
<clausawits> nrdb: ahh.. our time change here in the US is next weekend..
<clausawits> Cil: well, if you're going to screw something, best to screw it from source.. ;)
<nrdb> clausawits: ok, do you know why I didn't get the change?
<nrdb> clausawits: my FC4 box changed correctly.
<conn> just in case anyone's running dapper in here, try something out (it may work in breezy too). Open kcontrol, and navigate through the different pages, noting the time it takes to load each "module". Now stop the readahead and readahead-desktop scripts, and do the same test with kcontrol. It's much faster here! Try noting the startup time of other applications too, everything seems a lot snappier
<clausawits> nrdb: unfortunately not... I've not dealt much with that stuff.. I guess I would start looking to see if the ntp program might be involved (if running)
<nrdb> clausawits: the time is correct (UTC) but the offset is incorrect.
<Steven_M> Is anyone here runnng a 64-bit version of kde?
<clausawits> nrdb: hmm..
<clausawits> Steven: I am (sorta..)
<Cilindrador> clausawits, can i pvt u?
<clausawits> Cil: I doubt I'll be much help, but why not?
<clausawits> nrdb:  For this year only, Australian states with Day Light Saving time have changed the daylight saving time transition dates to the first Sunday of April 2006.
<clausawits> nrdb: from http://wpram.com/log/category/linux/
<clausawits> nrdb: maybe kubuntu is reacting to that?
<nrdb> clausawits: thanks for that.  its the other system thats wrong both FC4 and win95, sorry for the trouble. :)
<clausawits> no problem..
<clausawits> glad I could help!
<_jeff> hey gangsters
<_jeff> does anybody here use Smb4k to network with xp?
<clausawits> jeff: not me, sorry..
<clausawits> ok, well, if there's no more advice to trying to get my onboard NIC working, I think I'll go work on some other stuff..
<_jeff> lol
<nrdb> clausawits: I was looking at a web page it said that /etc/localtime is meant to be a symlink to a file in /usr/share/zoneinfo do you know why it isn't?
<clausawits> nrdb: unfortunately, I'm quite new to Kubuntu and find its file structure to be odd (compared to my experiences)
<clausawits> nrdb: so I can't really give any rationale for anything like that!
<nrdb> clausawits: ok.
<clausawits> alright all.. I think I'll have to work on this NIC issue again some other time..  goodbye!
<_jeff> so no smb4k users?
<amreason> HELP WITH GRUB ERROR 23 anyone?
<amreason> thanks anyways ill crack at the forums
<amreason> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4251.0
<Phazeman> durga: just out of the google: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_13.html
<Steven_M> clausawits: do you have any problem with programs not appearing on the task bar?
<amreason> thanks phazeman
<amreason> thanks guys!
<Cilindrador> hm
<bojan> i have created another account on my computer, and i want it to have all the same priviliges as me.  I have put the new account in the same secondary groups as me, but the new account still can't do some admin stuff like midifing disks/mount points, or modifiying users.  what's up?
<Cilindrador> ive untar'd scim-1,4,4 into /opt, did the ./confi... thing, and then did "make" "make install"
<Cilindrador> now i have folders outside /opt/scim-1,4,4 (outside as in inside /opt/ but not scim's folder)
<Cilindrador> any clues?
<richard> Anyone give me help in installing some Kubuntu repositories into synaptic. I'm running Mepis Experimental which uses Dapper-5
<richard> I'm looking for the repository info for nerim.net
<borelia> i got this problem with a flash page app it works great for about 20 sek then laggs out any got an idea ?
<Wingede> anyone experienced issues with IBM desktop's in that it hangs after a period of being idle?
<_mindspin> only with thinkpad
<_mindspin> try to disable acpi in /boot/grunb/menu.lst  by adding acpi=off to your default boot menu entry
<_mindspin> it helped here
<_mindspin> grub
<Wingede> ahh ok, i just added that - I had issues with grub also on this type of machine
<Wingede> but lilo seems ok and added it.. fingers crossed
<_mindspin> it's acpi related
<_mindspin> or better IBM's responsibility
<Wingede> what's the quickest way to verify that acpi is off?
<Wingede> lsmod ?
<_mindspin> no
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> does anybody network with smb4k?
<_jeff> it always asks me for authentication when i try to access a share
<_mindspin> Wingede: cat /var/log/syslog |grep acpi  maybe
<_jeff> but i dont know what kind of authentication it wants
<_mindspin> depends on the smb.conf afaik
<_jeff> im trying to access the C$ drive on my windows comp
<_jeff> whats afaik?
<_mindspin> as far as I know
<ryanakca> _jeff: if you want to access a samba share, use konqueror...
<_mindspin> try it with your amin user account informations on your win machine
<_mindspin> ryanakca: he will be asked at all
<_jeff> the win machine isnt password protected
<_jeff> it has one account and no password
<ryanakca> ick... that is bad...
<_mindspin> so try it with username and empty password
<_jeff> but whatever i put in, it wont let me in
<_jeff> yeah thats what i do
<_mindspin> did you set ashare on C ?
<_jeff> no
<_jeff> what do you mean?
<_mindspin> I don't know the english name for "Freigabe"
<ryanakca> you need to do that
<_jeff> by setting a folder on c to shared?
<ryanakca> go My Computer. Then right click the folder you want to share.
<ryanakca> Click properties, followed by Sharing or whatever it is. Should be self explanatory from there.
<simian__> kubuntu.org gives the repo for koffice 1.5 beta and i've added it to sources.list but i can't find koffice 1.5 anywehre
<simian__> am i missing something?
<ryanakca> simian__: "sudo apt-get update"
<simian__> ryanakca: i've done that
<ryanakca> hmmm... dunno then
<simian__> ryanakca: thanks anyway :)
<_jeff> thanks guys XD
<ryanakca> simian__: no problem... I'm still kinda new to linux (almost a year), but I try to help out when I can...
<ryanakca> simian__: I mainly point out the obvious... :)
<_jeff> if i want to see the entire hard drive, how do i do that?
<_mindspin> set a share on C
<darkmatter1> hello
<_mindspin> explorer-> C
<darkmatter1> I REALLY need some good help
<darkmatter1> i installed kubuntu to a secondary hard drive, the install went fine, but when it rebooted GRUB didnt work
<darkmatter1> it went :  Loading Grub 1.5    ,  Loading Gurb Please wait.... ,  ERROR 21
<darkmatter1> I looked up error 21, and it means no such device recognized
<darkmatter1> then I reinstalled Kubuntu along with grub and the same thing happened
<darkmatter1> now I cant boot into anything on my computer
<darkmatter1> what can I do?
<simian__> i've jsut installed koffice 1.4 and it's not on my menu? what's that about (dapper)
<darkmatter1> hello?
<darkmatter1> can anyone help me please?  im really really worried
<darkmatter1> :(
<Kyral> hmm?
<Cilindrador> wtf?
<Cilindrador> what is this?
<Cilindrador> GRUB ERROR day?
<simian__> sorry darkmatter1 i don't know how to help
<darkmatter1> anyone?
<tristanmike> darkmatter1: if worse comes to worse you can boot with an XP disc and do a fixmbr from the recovery console
<Kyral> whats the problem
<_mindspin> where did you install grub?
<darkmatter1> :(
<darkmatter1> i installed grub along with the kubuntu breezy install
<darkmatter1> tristar
<darkmatter1> so, im not completely screwed?
<_mindspin> nope
<_mindspin> grub just cannot detect the disc
<darkmatter1> ok, im on the LILO page, not grub
<darkmatter1> and i think this is my issue
<_mindspin> or better the link from mbr to grub does not work
<darkmatter1> the drive cant be seen from bios
<darkmatter1> so, im reading up on lilo
<_mindspin> is lilo in the MBR ?
<darkmatter1> no
<darkmatter1> grub is
<_mindspin> or somwhere else  installed?
<darkmatter1> lilo is not installed
<darkmatter1> but, since grub is not working for me
<darkmatter1> im reading about LILO
<_mindspin> just to understand it, you installed LILO and get a grub error?
<_mindspin> ok
<darkmatter1> no
<darkmatter1> I have not done anything with lilo
<darkmatter1> on
<darkmatter1> I had a winxp system
<darkmatter1> it is on my master hard drive
<_mindspin> i got it, you are just reading about LILO
<darkmatter1> I installed kubuntu breezy
<darkmatter1> from cd
<darkmatter1> to my secondary
<darkmatter1> hdb
<darkmatter1> or hd1
<darkmatter1> the install went fine
<_mindspin> should be hdb
<darkmatter1> it asked me if i wanted to put grub it the mbr
<darkmatter1> i said yes
<darkmatter1> I rebooted
<darkmatter1> my comp checked ram and such
<darkmatter1> then grub
<darkmatter1> grub loading 1.5
<_mindspin> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<darkmatter1> grub loading, please wait...
<darkmatter1> ERROR 21
<darkmatter1> sorry, I just get used to it
<darkmatter1> heh, i just dont like reading large blocks of type, and im sort of hyper and nervous at the moment
<darkmatter1> considering my $2000 system wont boot
<darkmatter1> :/
<_mindspin> its not amatter of price
<Cilindrador> how do i
<Cilindrador> Checking for the qt library       :  qt was not found
<Cilindrador> Please set QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?) or try scons -h for more options
<Cilindrador> set said directory
<tristanmike> it's just harder for a person who's just comming in to scroll all the way up to try an catch up on what's been going on
<_mindspin> enter your xp disk and do a fixmbr
<darkmatter1> ok
<darkmatter1> but then I cant boot into kubuntu ever?
<_mindspin> reinstall it
<darkmatter1> but, my winxp will be perfectly fine?
<_mindspin> you could try with a live cd but that's a bit complicated and depends on your experience or willing to read/ask
<darkmatter1> ?
<darkmatter1> I like live cd's a lot but i cant get wifi
<Cilindrador> how can i chack if i have Qt3 installed
<_mindspin> its just for diagnostical anfd repair reasons
<_mindspin> you can fix your grub issue fromout the live cd
<_jeff> whats the command to see your mac address again?
<_mindspin> arp
<darkmatter1> really?
<darkmatter1> how would I do that
<chouette> hiho..anyone know how to make headphones work ?
<_jeff> whats the one to see everything?
<darkmatter1> because, Im pretty sure my grub install is fine, its the way bios recognizes my drives
<_jeff> like how to see ur ip, gateway, subnet
<_jeff> and all that great stuff
<_mindspin> ifconfig
<_jeff> thats the one
<_jeff> thanks!
<darkmatter1> they are like SCSI1 and SCSI2
<jtshaw> _jeff: ifconfig tells you MAC Addr and subnet, for the gateway use route
<_mindspin> darkmatter then play with the boot options
<darkmatter1> what boot options?
<_jeff> jtshaw: im trying to restrict access to my wlan to this copmuter alone
<_mindspin> bios , sorry
<darkmatter1> I went into bios, but onyly my optical drives are in there
<darkmatter1> no hard disks
<_mindspin> then run scsiconfig on botup
<darkmatter1> ?  what is that?
<_mindspin> but that#s far beyond my active knowledge, I didi it years ago
<_mindspin> if you have a scsi system, on boot theres the possibility to start scsiconfig utility
<jtshaw> _jeff: what is managing your wlan?
<darkmatter1> alright
<darkmatter1> so if i boot from my winxp disk, and use fixmbr, that will fix it, I will have all my windows files?
<_mindspin> try this , but as mentioned, it's long ago and I cannot help you
<_mindspin> its just a tip to put you on the track
<Cilindrador> how do i set the QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?)
<Cilindrador> ??
<_mindspin> google will be your friend
<darkmatter1> first of all, what is scsi?
<tristanmike> pronounced "scuzzy", it's a type of drive, like IDE or SATA
<_mindspin> do you have scsi hard disks?
<Cilindrador> isnt it "skazzy"?
<darkmatter1> they are Serial ata
<_mindspin> fine that we talked about scsi
<_mindspin> ;-)
<tristanmike> tomato, tomato, .....well, that doesn't come out as well when you type it...
<darkmatter1> so if they are sata, they arent scsi?
<_mindspin> yup
<darkmatter1> hm
<_mindspin> forget about scsi
<tristanmike> lol
<darkmatter1> so, if I do the fixmbr, my winxp is saved, and back to the way it was/
<darkmatter1> no data lost/
<_mindspin> yup and the mbr is overwritten by the xp bootloader
<darkmatter1> ok
<_mindspin> and your ubuntu system is not visible(but still there)
<darkmatter1> with the xp bootloader, can I boot kubuntu?
<darkmatter1> but less riskily
<_mindspin> afaik not, it was not on NT
<tristanmike> no, you can't set a windows boot loader to boot Linux
<darkmatter1> :/
<Cilindrador> how do i set the QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?)
<darkmatter1> what about Lilo
<darkmatter1> would it fix my problem?
<_mindspin> LILO can be a beast
<darkmatter1> beast as in good/
<darkmatter1> or bad?
<_mindspin> both
<_mindspin> read about lilo and dual boot first
<_mindspin> there are zillions of sites and tutorials out there
<darkmatter1> well, at least I feel a little bit at ease, knowing my system will boot
<_mindspin> it worked for me everytime but I#ve read alot complaints about it
<_mindspin> its 3 am here, I need sleep, bye
<Cilindrador> wtf is kde-includes?
<Cilindrador> Checking for the kde includes     :  The kde includes were NOT found
<Cilindrador>  ---> what are these?
<Cilindrador> in adept nothign shows up with kde-includes
<ipfw> anyone in here a koffice fan ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ipfw: I use it, why?
<Spudchat> does anyone not get any sound after installing the flash plugin?
<ipfw> CheeseBurgerMan: just wondering how it rates compared to OO these days ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Starts up faster.
<ipfw> I used koffice before, but its been a while
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's why I use it. :P
<ipfw> does it have the option to save your work to pdf ?
<ipfw> thats something I love on OO
* CheeseBurgerMan checks.
<jtshaw> You can always get the cups pdf printer if it doesn't
<CheeseBurgerMan> Doesn't look like it
<ipfw> darn
<Cilindrador> how do i set kde to open files/folders with doubleclick instead of singleclick (url style)?
<ipfw> jtshaw: hmm, haven't heard of that .. I take it the cups pdf printer acts like a printer/spool && writes to a pdf file ?
<Spudchat> now thats weird, sound for flash didnt work the first time but did the second..
<jtshaw> ipfw: yep
<ipfw> jtshaw: sexy
<ipfw> Spudchat: something probably had ahold of your audio
<jtshaw> ipfw: just like Adobe Distiller or whatever it is called in windows
<ipfw> jtshaw: never heard of that either ;)
<jtshaw> ipfw: Kubuntu appears to have the pdf printer install by default... at least it shows up on my system
<Spudchat> ipfw: ahh allright cool
<Spudchat> thanks
<ipfw> jtshaw: I wouldn't even know where to look
<ipfw> jtshaw: I'm still fairly new to the X/Desktop scene... I'm a bit old school, spent most of my 10+ years at the console
<ipfw> jtshaw: aww, I found it
<jtshaw> good good
<jtshaw> I had to get my cheesesteak:)
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Paradosso> I have to gather information into a simple database, to be quickly updated daily, and publish it in the guise of a neat chart (using colors) on a web page. What tools do I have and are best suited for such a task in kubuntu?
<koolatron> mysql, perl
<koolatron> maybe gnuplot?
<koolatron> it depends on how complicated or automated you want it to be
<koolatron> you could easily make charts and graphs with openoffice
<koolatron> it has an excel-like spreadsheet program
<jvaccaro> wow
<jvaccaro> lotta people here
<Paradosso> the database is very simple
<Paradosso> it does not need to be automated except for a few macros
<Rezonance> Hi
<koolatron> openoffice.org calc is probably the easy way out.  mysql, perl, gnupot is probably the hard way.
<Rezonance> Has anyone managed to get xgl working on mobility radeons? I am getting constant lockups.
<cinder> hey!
<cinder> whats the name of the amarok plugin to play mp3??
<me2win> xine?
<me2win> gstreamer?
<cinder> yeap...
<cinder> could be...
<jvaccaro> you've getting problems with amarok cinder?
<jvaccaro> you're i mean
<Paradosso> what's the best sqlite frontend?
<wincide> !seen jpatrick
<ubotu> jpatrick <n=patrick@ubuntu/member/jpatrick> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 6d 12h 27m 21s ago, saying: 'hey sebastian'.
<laszlok> how can i make a bash script which will take me straight to a directory so i dont have to type the entire path each time
<laszlok> or is the only way to make a symlink
<Hobbsee> laszlok: i dont see why, but it'd be the standard way of writing a shell script
<Hobbsee> ie, #!/bin/bash (or whatever it is)
<Hobbsee> cd /path/to/file/or/directory
<Hobbsee> personally, i'd just make a symlink, as i do to the my docs folder on the windows drive
<laszlok> Hobbsee: i tried that, but the cd only changes the directory for use in the script
<laszlok> Hobbsee: in other words if you try it, it does nothing
<laszlok> the problem with a symlink is that you cant access from everywhere, but a script in your path you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> laszlok: try adding it to your global bashrc? so you would CD FOODIR and it takes you to /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah?
<laszlok> Kamping_Kaiser: okay how do i add it
<laszlok> Kamping_Kaiser: how do i define FOODIR to be a path
<Kamping_Kaiser> laszlok: `sudo vi /etc/bash.bashrc`, then add a line `alias FOODIR='cd /path/goes/here'` IIRC
<laszlok> does alias only word for commands? because alias FOODIR='/path/goes/here', then cd FOODIR didnt work
<Kamping_Kaiser> in that case it would be an environment variable ( i think)
<Kamping_Kaiser> so added to $PATH
<kubou> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<laszlok> Kamping_Kaiser: if i create .bashrc in my home directory will it recognize it automatically?
<Kamping_Kaiser> laszlok: it should already exist, but it's only for you - other users wont get it
<nrdb> I am running kubuntu I was wondering if the program 'kino' will work?
<kubou> is there something remotly like viso in the archives?
<kubou> visio
<laszlok> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> laszlok: np :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl
<Kamping_Kaiser> kubou: what does it do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nrdb: should do
<nrdb> I noticed it wants to install a lot of gnome stuff, is the ok?
<kubou> Kamping_Kaiser: the feature that i am interesting is is storyline design. multible interconnected tasks chronologocaly organized
<Kamping_Kaiser> kubou: is dia what yhour after?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *your
<kubou> Kamping_Kaiser: no
<kubou> Kamping_Kaiser: i want something more task specific
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt used visio, so i dont realy understand what your after :)
<kubou> Kamping_Kaiser: which does more task specific housekeeping for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. sorry, don't know. don't do much 'office' work
<kubou> bummer, thanks for your time anyway :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry mate :)
<nrdb> is there anyone here that knows how to use 'kino'
<regeya> nrdb, what problem are you having with kino
<nrdb> regeya: I have just installed it when I go to load an .avi file created with mencoder it won't load.
<regeya> oh.
<regeya> well, I've only loaded dv files into kino.
<regeya> dunno.
<nrdb> regeya: I can play the .avi file, how did you generate the dv file?
<regeya> nrdb, uh, with a video camera. :-} hang on a sec...
<regeya> nrdb, for editing/transcoding, you could do it with transcode, sure, but I recommend avidemux2.  unfortunately it can be a bit difficult to install.  http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/doc/en/install.xml.html
<regeya> i don't know how, but you could most likely transcode it with mencoder...*shrug*
<nrdb> regeya: I am using mencoder to convert the .mov to .avi then using ffmpeg to convert to .mpg none of which will load into kino with the open command.
<nrdb> regeya: I can only suppose that the kino isn't install fully.
<regeya> nrdb, I can only suppose you can't read.  /ignore
<ShdwShinobi> Can someone guide me to the easiest way to install libcurl?
<Kamping_Kaiser> look in apt-
<ShdwShinobi> I've tried doing apt-get, but it can't find the package.
<bjv> apt-cache search libcurl? o_O
<lubo> does anyone know how to make kwifimanager join network after PC boots up?
<lubo> I always need to press activate button.
<ShdwShinobi> bjv, thanks. it was libcurl3 i needed <.<
<GNU_Styl> e
<GNU_Styl> testing
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate :)
<KaoticEvil> hey man :)
<KaoticEvil> whats shakin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, quite a bit, yourself?
<greg> Hello
<greg> Trying to do wireless.  Can I copy a /network/interfaces file verbatim say from SUSE or kanotix linux??
<KaoticEvil> mostly happy that ive finally burned a CD under linux that works... and that i got my DVD drive working properly without a hitch :D
<KaoticEvil> greg: you should be able to, yes... all linux distros use basically the same kernel...
<greg> k thx
<KaoticEvil> some distros modify it some, but it should still work, yes
<greg> I was KaoticEvil finding Kwifi to lockup-- should I worry, just do /itnerfaces?      Add is there default root password? :)
<jtshaw> greg: root password is scrambled... you can use sudo
<greg> k
<jtshaw> Ubuntu is setup like a OSX in that respect
<greg> Taking one box off Kanotix, joining the ubuntu cult. ;-)
<KaoticEvil> greg: does your wireless card require ndiswrapper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> greg: you could pastebin your interfaces file if you are worried about it breaking stuff, fwiw
<greg> no, hand-selected an atheros
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> is there a way i can change sudo's properties... i want it to cache the root password so i dont have to type it in every 5 minutes...
<KaoticEvil> i did it once, on a previous install, but i cant remember how anymore :(
<KaoticEvil> iirc, it was a terminal command i typed in too
<bojan> my kdesu seems to have stopped working
<bojan> if I type in kdesu <command> it just hangs
<bojan> if I press Administrator Mode it hangs
<bojan> in settings
<jtshaw> is there a defunct kdesu on your system somewhere?
<jtshaw> ps aux | grep kdesu | grep defunct
<jtshaw> doh, missed him
<greg> actually sorry, I don't know how to "root" on ubuntu
<KaoticEvil> greg: use sudo <command>
<KaoticEvil> and type in the password for the first user account you created
<KaoticEvil> or, if you need a GUI app with root access, use kdesu <command>
<KaoticEvil> the password is the same :)
<greg> no kdesu working yet.
<greg> I also tried sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces, and Konsole just locks up
<KaoticEvil> that because kate is a GUI app..
<greg> that kate command works well in kanotix & SUSE.
<KaoticEvil> open the run box (Alt+F2) and click the options button ;)
<KaoticEvil> i find that works if kdesu doesnt
<greg> okay which option-- "high proirity" to edit  "interaces" ?
<KaoticEvil> none of thise...
<KaoticEvil> Run as a different user ;)
<greg> ah!
<greg> And password is my personal?
<greg> Finding lots and lots of locked up & frozen Konsole windows.
<KaoticEvil> yup
<KaoticEvil> hmmm
<KaoticEvil> why dont i have any docs installed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> KaoticEvil: your a nutter?
<KaoticEvil> a what?
<KaoticEvil> whats a "nutter"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl. <puts on deranged voice> a crazy person!
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> well, my last psych evaluation says im crazy
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<KaoticEvil> but i killed the shrink who did it, so no one else knows that :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;0
<KaoticEvil> hehe
<KaoticEvil> so many bodies... so few places to hide them...
<Kamping_Kaiser> KaoticEvil: you seen Snatch?
<Kamping_Kaiser> " i hear the best thing to do is to cut the body into 6 peices...."
<greg> Does ubuntu have an "ath0" or do I **have to** call it wlan0 or something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> "... and feed it to pigs"
<Kamping_Kaiser> greg: it's usualy wlan0, but i think atheros show as ath0
<greg> k cool
<KaoticEvil> whats atheros?
<KaoticEvil> Kamping_Kaiser: no, actually.. the best thing to do is to bury the body with a LOT of limestone or lye
<Kamping_Kaiser> KaoticEvil: a wireless chipset
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<KaoticEvil> i need some games :(
* KaoticEvil wanders off
<KaoticEvil> anyone know of any good NES and/or SNES emulators that work well on kubuntu?
<laszlok> KaoticEvil: i havent tried it but i saw this earlier http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36846
<glick> excuse me does anyone know how to edit or delete filters in kmail?
<laszlok> glick: message --> create filter --> filter on subject --> select delete in lower letf corner
<glick> cant i filter based on what account it comes from?
<KaoticEvil> wow... looks good laszlok... will have to check it out.. thanks :)
<ipfw> anyone awake ?
<ipfw> I'm using this "Konversation" irc client, how do I turn off the stupid join/part/quit msgs ?
<robotgeek> ipfw: i dont use it, so please look in options
<ipfw> robotgeek: easy enough, screw it, I'll bet bx && xchat :)
<robotgeek> ipfw: i use irssi, i know how to do it in there
<ncaller> I went to install eclipse via adept earlier today and I could not find it with adept, so I just did an sudo apt-get install eclipse-something like it said in the wiki and it worked, why did adept not see that package but apt-get was able to find/install it?
<ncaller> by the way thanks to anyone who has contributed kubuntu is really nice.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ncaller: did the wiki page add any sources?
<ncaller> I don't believe so, I do have all the multiverse, universe, backports repos in added already
<ipfw> there, fixed ;)
<FHX> Hey all, how do I install windows in linux? I wish to have a dualboot but I don't want to have to reinstall everything from the beginning. Is there a way to create a partition and install windows from linux?
<fatejudger> FHX: I have no idea what you mean by that
<FHX> Okay
<FHX> I mean right now I have Kubuntu
<fatejudger> FHX: you're going to have to be more clear
<FHX> And I want to have windows as well
<ipfw> FHX:  there are two options (really), you can either install windows in a virtual machine (vmware), or you can make another partition, and DUAL Boot
<FHX> is that possible?
<FHX> Yes
<FHX> How do I make the second partition?
<FHX> from Linux
<ipfw> FHX:  The Dual Boot Option is covered at tldp.org
<fatejudger> FHX: if you install Windows you're going to have to fix grub
<ncaller> FHX: step #1 backup your important data
<FHX> fatejudger: Please explain..?
<fatejudger> FHX: use QT Parted to create the new partition
<fatejudger> FHX: then decide whether you want to emulate or dual boot
<FHX> Okay I am *very* new to all of this, so instructions on how to do backups etc. would be great. Sorry for the trouble
<fatejudger> FHX: depending on how much RAM you have
<fatejudger> FHX: if you don't have that much, you should dual boot
<FHX> fatejudger: Emulate means..? I'm wanting to have both linux and windows together
<ipfw> the 2nd partition wont be made from linux, you will just make sure there is free space, and use that free space to make the windows partition (after booting from the windows cd)
<FHX> Dual boot probably
<ncaller> FHX: can you install a second Harddrive?
<FHX> ipfw: Hm..yes but currently I have the full space on the linux partition, so I will have to resize?
<ncaller> that is going to be the easiest way for you
<FHX> ncaller: Nope
<fatejudger> FHX: yes, use QTParted
<FHX> I don't have another one
<FHX> fatejudger: Okay, so I use qtparted from a livecd to resize my linux partition?
<fatejudger> FHX: make sure you get a Linux live CD
<ncaller> yes
<fatejudger> FHX: you don't need to use it from a live cd
<FHX> Okay, I don't remember the name of the partition though
<fatejudger> FHX: just make sure you get one
<fatejudger> FHX: so you can install GRUB back on
<FHX> fatejudger: wait..install it back on? i don't want to delete it..
<fatejudger> FHX: that's the reason for the live CD
<fatejudger> FHX: ok listen
<fatejudger> FHX: step one
<fatejudger> FHX: make a new partition with QTParted
<chavo> you can use the install cd to run fix grub also
<fatejudger> FHX: step two
<fatejudger> FHX: get a Live CD
<fatejudger> FHX: step 3
<fatejudger> install Windows on the new partition
<fatejudger> FHX: step 4
<fatejudger> FHX: install GRUB using the live CD
<fatejudger> FHX: you won't have to back anything up
<fatejudger> FHX: nothing will be deleted
<FHX> Ahh..
<FHX> Okay
<fatejudger> FHX: does that make sense?
<FHX> Do you remember the name of the partition I must resize?
<FHX> Yes
<fatejudger> FHX: it depends on your machine
<FHX> It makes sense except for the grub part
<fatejudger> isn't there a tutorial on the ubuntu wiki for this?
<fatejudger> !windows
<ubotu> fatejudger: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chavo> fhx, the windows install will overwrite the grub loader
<fatejudger> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<fatejudger> there
<fatejudger> the second one
<FHX> Okay
<FHX> so after installing windows
<fatejudger> recovering ubuntu after install windows
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> print that out
<FHX> okay hang on
<FHX> i've just opened qtparted
<FHX> i resize /dev/hda1?
<FHX> one more thing
<FHX> can I use the Ubuntu Live cd as well?
<FHX> or does it have to be kubuntu?
<chavo> FHX, either one
<FHX> Okay, so either on ewill work and i can use either one to fix my grub and partition?
<ipfw> FHX:  it _must_ be Kubuntu -- because I say so !
<FHX> ? ..
<FHX> Okay hang on
<FHX> so it must be kubuntu?
<chavo> you can fix grub with the install cd also, but it's a little more complicated
<ipfw> FHX:  I'm just pulling your leg
<FHX> ipfw: I'm new to this, so I take everything seriously. x.x
<fatejudger> FHX: just use the Kubuntu live cd
<fatejudger> FHX: unless you already downloaded the ubuntu one
<FHX> I have the kubuntu one
<FHX> I just need to find it. XD
<ipfw> FHX:  Listen to fatejudger then, He actually cares ;)
<fatejudger> ipfw: :P
<ipfw> I'm to old for this shit
<chavo> the dapper install cd has a Fix Grub option on it now
<ipfw> chavo:  sweet
<chavo> for future reference :)
<ipfw> knoppix has ditched dhclient3 for some new crap that doesn't work to get my dhcp leases :P
<ipfw> so I can't recommend it ;)
<ipfw> I mean, ISC wrote the dhcpd (server), wtf not use their client to hook onto it ?
<ipfw> feds
<FHX> Hm..
<FHX> Okay wait
<FHX> would it be better for me to redownload the new live cd since it has a fix grub option?
<ncaller> Is anyone able to use the "Interface Designer" portion of KDevelop on Breezy or Dapper?  It has always segfaulted when I try to run it, but I'm doing a dist-upgrade to dapper now to see if that will help
<ipfw> FHX:  you must have plenty of bandwidth to waste
<chavo> ncaller, runs here on dapper
<FHX> Hm...
<FHX> Okay hang on
<FHX> I have to go now, I will start on it later with my laptop
<FHX> Thanks for all you guys' help
<chavo> good luck
<ipfw> chavo:  having good luck with dapper aye ?
<ncaller> thanks.
<chavo> yes, it's pretty nice so far
<ncaller> I am really looking forward to being able to do component based development on linux
<chavo> I installed it at flight3 and have updated since
<chavo> ncaller, you still on breezy?
<ncaller> well I am in the middle of a dist-upgrade to dapper from breezy
<chavo> ok cool
<ipfw> aye, dapper have ff1.5.x ?
<glick> to bad there is no qt mozilla
<glick> :/
<chavo> yes, but I use konqueror
<ipfw> I use Konq more for a file manager
<ncaller> konqueror is very fast on my box, I find myself rarely using firefox
<glick> many sites dont support konqueror and refuse to display
<chavo> glick, use the user agent switcher
<ncaller> that is why konqueror and say that it is XXX-browser user configurable for those sites
<chavo> most of the time they work fine
<ncaller> then they display
<ipfw> glick:  there is a plugin for ff to emulate other browsers "user agent switcher"
<ipfw> chavo:  konq has it built in aye ;)
<glick> ipfw: i know it exists for ff
<chavo> yes
<ipfw> sexy
<ipfw> how do I upgrade to it if I wanted to... just get a new source.list from source-o-matic ?
<ipfw> and apt-get dist upgrade ?
<ncaller> That way you can send it a browser string saying: "Internet Explorer 7.0 on Kubuntu Linux"
<ncaller> if you wanted to for some reason
<chavo> I haven't found a site that doesn't work in konqueror
<ipfw> just don't go to www.oldnavy.com unless it says IE 6x & NT 5x
<chavo> well except windowsupdate
<ipfw> those fags test for OS also !
<ncaller> ipfw: do a sed command that replaces every instance of "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list with "dapper", then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; hold breatch
<ncaller> breath I mean
<ipfw> ncaller:  to easy ;)
<chavo> set the user identification ti IE and it loads
<ipfw> I don't like sudo though, so *cough* I have a reall root user
<ipfw> s/reall/real/
<ncaller> I think the disabling root and using sudo is one of the very best things they put in kubuntu/ubuntu
<chavo> oldnavy.com works great in konqueror
<glick> hehe suckas
<ncaller> if you need root a perm rootshell you can always do sudo bash
<glick> nice
<glick> user agent is nice
<ipfw> ncaller:  I think it was a good idea as well, just gets on my nerves ;)
<ncaller> you are power hungry eh?
<ipfw> ncaller:  Just been setting as root since 96, its hard to remember to sudo ;)
<chavo> I've been using linux since 99, but have gotten used to sudo
<ncaller> I know some people who do it that way too, I don't recommend it but some do
<ipfw> #deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<ipfw> I've had troubles getting the main kubuntu package list to update
<ncaller> dapper is a 155MB upgrade for me
<ipfw> I might make the move tomorrow
<ncaller> nothing kicks of an OS upgrade better than a few rounds of your favorite mixed drink I always say
<ipfw> pass me a morgan's & coke then
<glick> im trying to add multiverse and univese
<glick> to my repos
<glick> but in enept i only see backports multiverse
<glick> and not just multiverse
<glick> neva mind
<veldorzvizzerd> Hello there, new linux (kubuntu) user here - I'm having a problem with my CD-DVD Drive, when I press the button on it to eject the CD, the drive doesn't open - also, Kubuntu doesn't seem to detect the CDs I put inside it, any ideas about what I can do about this?
<Red_Herring> unmount the disk first
<jtshaw> if the cd is mounted the drive door will be locked
<ipfw> I know there is a way to ignore join/part msgs with xchat
<veldorzvizzerd> how do I unmount it, Red_Herring?
<Red_Herring> is it an icon on your desktop?
<jtshaw> if you click on the icon next to the K icon and go to Storage Media you should see your cd drive, right click on it and choose eject
* Red_Herring aggrees
<veldorzvizzerd> no icon on the desktop, but when I put the CD in, a window opened up but it gave some error message and nothing was in the window so I closed it
<Red_Herring> what are you using? dapper or breezy?
<veldorzvizzerd> breezy
<Red_Herring> did you upgrade to kde3.5.1?
<veldorzvizzerd> not sure, how can I check?
<Red_Herring> if you dont know you didnt do it
<Red_Herring> hrm
<Red_Herring> when was the last time you updated?
<veldorzvizzerd> true, so how would I do it, using adept?
<veldorzvizzerd> I did tell adept to fetch updates earlier so I think I might have it
<Red_Herring> no, dont upgrade
<veldorzvizzerd> oh
<kunjan> anyone here used compiz?
<kunjan> i cant get it to start
<Red_Herring> kunjan: dont waste your time
<chavo> kunjan, yes
<kunjan> it just exits
<Red_Herring> use GDM
<Red_Herring> but like i said
<Red_Herring> dont waste your time
<Red_Herring> its INCREDEBLY buggy
<kunjan> compiz and GDM are entirly diffnt things
<chavo> It's actually pretty nice, but it breaks xinerama
<Red_Herring> kunjan: well, kubuntu ships with KDM which compiz cant work with
<ncaller> ipfw: http://scrapshells.com/~matt/random/dapper-sources - that is from my sources.list file
<Red_Herring> so you need to use GDM
<kunjan> thats weird
<chavo> kdm can run xgl no problem
<kunjan> yeah
<kunjan> kdm is login manager
<kunjan> not kwin
<Red_Herring> sure it can run xgl
<veldorzvizzerd> So, Red_Herring, if I shouldn't have upgraded to KDE 3.5.1, then how can I go back to the old KDE?
<kunjan> chavo i cant get it to load at all
<kunjan> it just exits
<Red_Herring> veldorzvizzerd: dont upgrade
<chavo> kunjan, have you looked in the ubuntu forums?
<kunjan> yeah
<kunjan> tried everylittle howto
<Red_Herring> veldorzvizzerd: just type in at the terminal: sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<veldorzvizzerd> thanks :)
<Red_Herring> kunjan: USE GDM!
<Red_Herring> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<chavo> hmm, well I got it running but havent kept it because it breaks xinerama
<kunjan> red herring: GDM AND COMPIZ HAVE NO RELATION WHATSOEVER
<kunjan> hmm
<Red_Herring> kunjan: so?
<kunjan> yeah it does break it
<kunjan> i read somewhere
<Red_Herring> im saying kdm and compiz DONT WORK TOGEATHER
<kunjan> compiz doesnt care if kdm is running
<glick> hey whats better...mozilla-mplayer
<glick> or kaffeine-mozilla
<kunjan> kdm is the login manager
<kunjan> not a windowing system
<Red_Herring> kunjan: you wanna argue with me?
<glick> for internet streaming vido?
<Red_Herring> i JUST TRIED IT!
<kunjan> i m not arguing with u... oh god
<kunjan> lol
<Red_Herring> you cant log in w/ kdm and xgl
<Red_Herring> it crashes
<kunjan> i will leave u to ur belifs
<Kamping_Kaiser> glick: i have mplayer, so that plugin is better for me :)
<Red_Herring> well you want help, you got it
<glick> Kamping_Kaiser: what brozer you using that with?
<kunjan> chavo my compiz just exits
<Kamping_Kaiser> glick: firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.5
<kunjan> like its not finding a library or somehthing
<glick> hmm how can i get ff1.5
<Kamping_Kaiser> kunjan: and Red_Herring, can you argue in #compiz or #Kubuntu-offtopic please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !firefox
<nrdb> I have a web-server on my DSL connection, I was wondering if there is a way check out the web-site from my LAN with the traffic routed in though the WAN port?
<ncaller> well I'm off to reboot.  you can assume if I don't rejoin in a few minutes that my dapper upgrade hosed everything.
<ipfw> ncaller:  take care man
<chavo> good luck
<kunjan> haha lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell glick about firefox1.5
<ipfw> ncaller:  thanks for the sources.list
<Red_Herring> ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> nrdb:how many nics in the box?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if there's only 1 it all goes in the same place anyway
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: 2 one connected to the DSL modem one connected to tha LAN.
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: I want to check out the port forwarding on the DSL modem.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nrdb: then you will have to connect out to a remote box and back in, unless you do some funky modem vodo :)
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: that is the idea but I don't know how to do this except going down to the local library etc.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nrdb: what ports are you trying to test? perhaps we could hit them for you
<nrdb> Kamping_Kaiser: http://neil.homelinux.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> websites therer
<veldorzvizzerd> I'm trying to install a printer (Brother MFC-3240C) - I have driver CDs for Macs and OSX, and also for Windows, I tried to add a printer through system settings, and the drivers for Brother that are provided aren't the ones for my specific printer, plus Kubuntu doesn't seem to like my driver disks, could anyone help me with setting up this printer>
<veldorzvizzerd> ?*
<Kamping_Kaiser> your driver cd wont work
<Kamping_Kaiser> try a printer with a similar number
<veldorzvizzerd> I tried the ones that match the closest, no luck : (
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you looked at http://linuxprinting.org to make sure it's supported?
<veldorzvizzerd> no, will do that now... thanks
<glick> whats the big difference between ff1 and ff1.5 anyway?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. not a lot, as far as the average user goes
<KaoticEvil> anyone tried edubuntu for their kids?
<Kamping_Kaiser> KaoticEvil: don't have any ;), try #edubuntu though
<KaoticEvil> heh ok
<veldorzvizzerd> Looks like my printer is doomed to be controlled by windows only :( - hope I have more luck with my wireless..
<veldorzvizzerd> I have the linux drivers for my wireless PCI card in a tar.gz file, could someone tell me what command I should use in the terminal to install the driver if I know the path to it?
<KaoticEvil> veldorzvizzerd: there should be a readme in the tarball
<veldorzvizzerd> will check... thanks KaoticEvil
<KaoticEvil> n/p
<veldorzvizzerd> found it, cheers Kaotic
<veldorzvizzerd> which linux kernel would be closest to kubuntu? 2.4.x? 2.6.x? or suse?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2.6
<veldorzvizzerd> cheers
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu dosent support 2.4 at all :)
<veldorzvizzerd> will keep that in mind, thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> np ;D
<Verithrax> How can I get my hardware sensors working under Ubuntu? Just add a modprobe line to the module config file?
<Red_Herring> no, the module name, tahts all
<veldorzvizzerd> Red_Herring, I've found the readme file included in the tar.gz file for my wireless card driver, I can't seem to get what I need to do to get it working though, could you help me out? I can send the readme file to you
<Red_Herring> hrm
<Red_Herring> first off
<veldorzvizzerd> mm?
<Red_Herring> are you SURE the driver isnt included by default?
<veldorzvizzerd> no, I tried, it didn't work
<Red_Herring> try what?
<veldorzvizzerd> tried to get kubuntu to use my PCI wireless card
<Red_Herring> did you find the chipset and then find out if there was a driver for it?
<veldorzvizzerd> how do I find out the chipset?
<Red_Herring> theres a good chance its included in the OS and kubuntu just doesnt know it
<Red_Herring> google linux
<veldorzvizzerd> ok..
<Red_Herring> hrm, before that
<Red_Herring> lspci
<Red_Herring> and look for one that seems like it pertains to a wirelss card
<veldorzvizzerd> ok, will do, cheers
<ncaller> well, dapper upgrade a success, except for the new kernel won't boot.
<Red_Herring> and that qualifies as a success?
<ncaller> but KDevelop (interface designer) works now and that is damn sweet
<ncaller> Red_Herring it booted using the old kernel and the new userland
<Red_Herring> ah
<Red_Herring> sweet
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<ncaller> vmlinuz-2.6.15-19-386 - this is the new kernel in the devel version of dapper and it gives me unable to mount root partition (0,0) or something, I checked its config in /boot/grub/menu.lst and that all looks fine.  Perhaps I forgot something.
<Wallalai> hello
<ncaller> Applications like KDevelop are what will eventually cause the Linux Desktop to gain ground.  The interface designer in that is very very nice, especially for being free.
<ubuntu> hu
<iteniel> hali ki tud itt magyarul?
<ncaller>  I believe he asked who in here can speak hungarian.
<ncaller> iteniel: senki sem tud
<iteniel> :S
<iteniel> mr?????????????
<ncaller> it would be sweet to have language translation engines built into an irc client
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ncaller> real time irc translation into your language of choice
<Kamping_Kaiser> then IRC would get ... um... "interesting"
<michele> c' nessuno
<FHX> What' s the recommended partition size for Kubuntu?
<FHX> what is a linux swap partition for?
<Kamping_Kaiser> to put stuff in when the rams doing stuff
<simian__> are there any know problems with spell checking with koffice in kubuntu
<simian__> I add words to its dictionary but it still doesn't recognise them?
<simian__> i was happy with open office but it was GTK and was very slow
<andrzej> sombady used "kadu"?
<andrzej> somebody*
<ncaller> what does it do?
<ncaller> Anyone have problems with kmix after dist-upgrade to dapper, for some reason it is showing me a dialogue box to choose a mixer, but giving me no choices and that seems to not let sound work whatsoever on the box.
<andrzej> how j change icons in task?
<ncaller> rightclick button, choose configure button, under general tab, click on the picture of the existing button and then browse and select a new one
<test> !easysources
<ubotu> test: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kimo> I can't find firefox in kubuntu !!
<kimo> !firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> kimo: it's in apt/adept
<kimo> cant find it!
<kimo> dapper
<kimo> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nico8481> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> kimo: firefox or firefox1.5?
<kimo> neither
<kimo> but I'd like latest of course
<kimo> why is it not in the official sources!
<Kamping_Kaiser> firefox is in main.
<kimo> I am on dapper ... r  u?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu dapper yes.1.5 is in dapper.
<kimo> can u please tell me the pkg name
<Kamping_Kaiser> dapperits called firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<kimo> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kimo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kimo> is only available from another source
<kimo> that's what I get
<Kamping_Kaiser> kimo: check you have the correct sources enabled
<kimo> I do have all six of em, universe/multiverse updates everything!
<Kamping_Kaiser> got main? (just checking)
<kimo> deb http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<kimo> this one, right
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, that's it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> run apt-get update && apt-get install firefox
<kimo> updating ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<kimo> duh! It was found now
<ncaller> well I figured out why kmix isn't working, its due to alsa now not detecting my PCI soundblaster live card after dapper upgrade
<kimo> though I updated 5 minutes ago
<kimo> well thnx :)
<ncaller> should there be an /etc/asound.conf file in kubuntu?
<kimo> is there a way to get w32codecs as well
<inuka_> ;3hey, is there a way to uninstall, installations that you have done through "make install"? (if there is no file to do "make uninstall" with, that is.. )
<noteventime> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<noteventime> What is that supposed to mean?
<noteventime> #ifdef
<slow-motion> hallo
<noteventime> checking for g++... g++
<noteventime> checking for C++ compiler default output file name...
<noteventime> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<noteventime> Why does this happen (T_T)
<crimsun> is build-essential installed?
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> And I have compiled lots of other programs before
<noteventime> I'm using KDevelop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to create a key combination for the tilde character
<Tallia1Kubuntu> since in my italian keyboard is not present, but it is a widely used one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to create a personalized combination CTRL + SHIFT + _ to call the symbol
<jpatrick> Alt-Gr + 4 on Spanish keyboard
<Tallia1Kubuntu> print* but when i do it.. instead of the tilde char, it appear the italian accented i ""
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't use altgr since i am on a laptop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i don't have numeric keypad
<jpatrick> my laptop has Alt-Gr
<Chousuke> try shift-alt combos.
<Tm_T> moin
<jpatrick> Tm_T: morning mae
<jpatrick> mate*
<Tm_T> it's day ;)
<jpatrick> oh yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> gdate people
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gday
* Kamping_Kaiser has been writing date a lot recently :/
<Tm_T> moin kaiser
* Kamping_Kaiser greets Tm_T
<nrdb> Hi, I have installed a CUPS printer (ip1500) it is a color printer but I would like the option of doing grayscale prints, does anyone know how to do this?
<Hobbsee> nrdb: tried using a different driver for it?  some of them dont let you select grayscale in the properties of kde print manager (in system settings)
<nrdb> Hobbsee: The only driver I have found is the one from the cannon site it doesn't seem to have this option, I thought I might be able to change the file in /etc/cups/ppd to force a grayscale print by changing the 'printer' I am using.
<Hobbsee> hmmm...there were no others that were listed in the system settings, when you try to add a printer?
<Hobbsee> there's usually around 7 on my system..
<nrdb> Hobbsee: 7 what?  I am using a Cannon Pixma iP1500
<Hobbsee> 7 drivers, for the printer
<nrdb> Hobbsee: no only the one I installed (from an RPM via alien).
<Hobbsee> nrdb: there werent any by default?
<nrdb> Hobbsee: no there aren't any listed for my printer.
<Hobbsee> weird!
<sredna> Hi
<noteventime> 'ello
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<sredna> Can I use a kubuntu CD as a live CD for a test run?
<Kamping_Kaiser> my cups is broken. i didnt know that
<Kamping_Kaiser> sredna: sure
<Hobbsee> nrdb: tried usign the pixma ip1400 driver?  that has grayscale, if it recognises your printer
<sredna> Thank you Kamping_Kaiser
<noteventime> Hmm, what do I need to get this function: glGetProgramiv?
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<sredna> And should I get the release of the flight 5 CD?
<noteventime> What library that is
<noteventime> sredna: Depends, it's still beta
<noteventime> sredna: But I think it's stable enough
<nrdb> Hobbsee: that might but I didn't see anything like that when I am installing the printer.
<Hobbsee> nrdb: how did you install it?
<sredna> noteventime: Ok, I can download a stable release if I experience problems
<noteventime> glGetProgramiv has something to do with shaders, hasn't it
<noteventime> sredna, Do so
<sredna> K, thanks
<noteventime> np :)
<nrdb> Hobbsee: It (cups) was installed auto. when  I installed the kubuntu.  In the Printer Model Selection in the Cannon Manufacturer there isn't any ip1400 listed.
<reon> Anybody know what the Mac like icons are called ? Usually used with the Baghira theme ?
<Hobbsee> it was under pixma ip1400
<nrdb> Hobbsee: I don't have a pixma manufacturer?
<Hobbsee> nrdb: sorry, under cannon, then under pixma
<Hobbsee> as in, pixma in the other box
* Hobbsee hopes breezy actually has that printer driver, like dapper does
<r0b4t> Hi all
<nrdb> Hobbsee: not there! I have just done a full update how come you seem to have a different list to what I have??
<Hobbsee> nrdb: probably that you're using kubuntu breezy, and im' using kubuntu dapper, the next release
<asraniel> hi there. i have a bug with breezy that affects me and two friends. for me, i dont care, but for the other two, yes, because they are newbies. We all have Acer Travelmate laptops, and the dhclient does not get started on startup, and we have to launch it manualy after startup, anyone knows where there is a autolaunch script where i could write "sudo dhclient" in it?
<nrdb> Hobbsee: how do I check what version I am using?
<Kamping_Kaiser> asraniel: is you machine up to date (in other words, could this have been fixed?)
<reon> Make sure you select the right printer manufacturer from the list. I had like 3 HP versions ? One had very little printers listed the while the other two had my printer.
<Hobbsee> ah...cat /etc/issue?
<Hobbsee> otherwise, uname -r, and paste it in here
<nrdb> Hobbsee: yep its breezy! can I use apt-get to upgrade to dapper?
<Hobbsee> you can, but it's not stable
<Hobbsee> in fact, printing's borked here anyway
<r0b4t> @Hobbsee: It's not as stable as breezy but, very useable even for the day to day buisness. It's not such a bleeding edge like debian sid.
<nrdb> Hobbsee: ok then I won't try, is breezy the current release version?
<Hobbsee> nrdb: yes.  dapper will be stable by june...
<nrdb> Hobbsee: r0b4t: I won't worry about it for now.
<Hobbsee> r0b4t: not really.  i'm using it as my default OS, dual booting with XP, but it's not stable enough for usign all the time, by everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's not like Sid anymore because it's frozen for a month
<nrdb> Can I edit the /etc/cups/ppd/Cannon.ppd file to say I want grayscale printing instead of RGB printing (the default)?
<r0b4t> @Hobbsee: I'm using dapper as my only OS for more than 3 months and i only had very small issues. You just have to be carefull if your update wants to remove packages. This can leave you with an unusable OS, that is right.
<Hobbsee> r0b4t: PM?
<jpatrick> r0b4t: true
<r0b4t> It originally did not want to discuss about the stableness of dapper but about problems with XGL.
<nrdb> Can I change the "*ColorDevice: TRUE" or the "*DefaultColorSpace: RGB" ?
<Hobbsee> r0b4t: i've also been running it, tripple boot more or less since the repos were enabled, and then as my sole internet-connected OS for a few months, and have had relatively few problems with it - but there are still bugs, and it's not a good idea to tell people to upgrade, and then they come back wondering why they're getting all these nasty CUPS error messages, or why it isnt all working.
<r0b4t> So my question: Has anybody running XGL + KDE without losing all the titlebars of the windows and having "dangling"  System tray icons
<mornfall> xgl is completely unsupported... it is also experimental
<mornfall> i'd say you are on your own (have been warned)
<Kamping_Kaiser> r0b4t: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl if you get no luck here as well
<r0b4t> I know it's unsupported and experimental, but that should not hinder it from working?!
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin> experimental and not working go hand in hand
<r0b4t> Is #ubuntu-xgl ubuntu specific or does it cover kubuntu issues to? In Gnome all is fine. But who wants to use gnome if he can have KDE *cough* *cough*
<asraniel> Kamping_Kaiser: well, its a up to date breezy but not dapper
<r0b4t> @Kamping_Kaiser: If you were right, Linux would be completely unusable for me. I have a lot of experimental features in the kernel enabled
<Kamping_Kaiser> asraniel: pardon?
<nrdb> Hobbsee: could you email me the Cannon Pixma ip14000 ppd.gz file?
<Hobbsee> nrdb: i dont seem to have that file, sorry
<Hobbsee> not sure why it's listed in the kde print thing that i do
<nrdb> Hobbsee: it should be in /usr/share/cups/model/foomatic-ppds/Canon
<Hobbsee> yes, i didnt find it
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: dpkg -S ppd.gz | grep -i "Cannon"
<Tonio_> hello
<nrdb> can anyone help I am looking for the ppd cups file for the "Cannon Pixma iP1400" from the dapper release it should be in /usr/share/cups/model/foomatic-ppds/Canon
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: nothing.
<jpatrick> nrdb: dpkg -S ppd.gz | grep -i "canon" gives a lot of output here
<nrdb> jpatrick: I am running breezy I am looking for the dapper file because I have been told that its available in dapper, and its likely that the cups files will work here.
<jpatrick> unless there's a new cups in Dapper
<nrdb> Hobbsee: thanks for looking, the help is appreciated.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i could see pixma 1400 listed in kde print in dapper, with one driver.
<Shoryu> hi, i'm trying to set up my wireless network (rt2500 chip based card) and have the gateway bug (it disappears when i close the window), i saw that you can manually add the gateway in /etc/network/interfaces but it's in readonly and won't save, can anyone help?
<Hobbsee> i just cant find it in the system
<Hobbsee> Shoryu: edit /etc/network/interfaces with kdesu kwrite /etc/network/interfaces
<Shoryu> thanks i'll try this out
<nrdb> Shoryu: you could also try using "sudo su" to get a root shell (if that doesn't work)
<jpatrick> nrdb: or better put: sudo -s
<nrdb> jpatrick: what does "sudo -s" do?
<jpatrick> temporary root session in shell
<jpatrick> I think it's five minutes long or something
<nrdb> jpatrick: there doesn't seem to be any operational difference (no meantion of time in the man notes)
<jpatrick> sudo -i
<Hobbsee> nah, root shell stays as root shell till you exit, i thought
* Hobbsee has had one open for longer than that, building a pbuilder, or installing ndiswrapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo -[s,i]  stay open indefinitely
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo remembers the password for 15 minutes
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you keep your shell open for 16 minutes and try and resudo after you close it, and you have to reneter your pasword
<slow-motion> bbl
<nrdb> can someone running the 'dapper' release please check for the cups "Cannon Pixma iP1400" ppd file, it should be in /usr/share/cups/model/foomatic-ppds/Canon
<conn> I've got a problem. Every time I log in, KMix loads in the tray (applet) but also pops up during kdm's startup and in the taskbar. When I try to close it and save the session, it doesn't work, kmix keeps popping up. Can someone help?
<r0b4t> I'm sorry I do not even have a "Canon" directory
<r0b4t> Have you ever looked on this Japanese FTP Server from Canon? This is where I got my ppd File for the i560 printer. But I'm currently not running this now.
<nrdb> r0b4t: ok seems that approch wont work then, just trying to get gray scale printing working.
<r0b4t> #ubuntu-xgl channel does not seem to be very "verbous"
<nrdb> r0b4t: I find a lot of channels have allmost no traffic on them.
<r0b4t> I just looked here: ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/ but no ip1400 filters.
<nrdb> r0b4t: I put a question on the #cups channel at 21:37 and it is still the most recent.
<r0b4t> Perhaps they are busy with other cups, which are not related to printing ;-)
<ninHer> we may sing, instead
<r0b4t> hello again.
<Shoryu> thank you Hobbsee, nrdb, jpatrick my wifi works!
<Hobbsee> Shoryu: yay!
* jpatrick doesn't rememeber helping
<jpatrick> I must be going mad
<nrdb> Shoryu: good to here, I was wondering how you where going :)
<nrdb> Shoryu: I hope you are using WPA?
<Shoryu> wep 128b :/
<Shoryu> i live in a small town so i guess it's ok
<Shoryu> and if i use wpa i won't be able to use my psp and DS :p
<r0b4t> @nrbd: I'm totally confused, nobody seems to even have the canon ip1400. there are just 3(!) results on google.
<ninHer> i live in a small town, too
<ninHer> :-)
* jpatrick too
<nrdb> Shoryu: wep is apparently broken.  see "http://www.grc.com/SecurityNow.htm" episode #11
<Naail> hey guys.. do I need a firewall? is it still a good idea to have one under linux?
<jpatrick> Naail: no
<nrdb> r0b4t: yes so am I.  I have a ip1500 I installed the driver it does print but it can't do gray scale printing (only color) I was told there was a ip1400 driver in the dapper release that allowed gray scale printing, I thought I would try it.
<Naail> hmm cheers, it well just feels kinda weird JPatrick
<jpatrick> Naail: no ports are open by default so don't worry
<nrdb> Naail: you do need some sort of protection if you are going to be using the internet.  what do you have?
<ninHer> nrdb: talking about pixma ip-90 ?
<Naail> well just the default install really
<nrdb> Naail: I sugest testing your computer try www.grc.com shelds up test to see how open your computer is.
<ninHer> or more accurately nmap localhost
<nrdb> ninHer: do you have one?  I have a ip1500!
<Naail> yeah i know GRC :)
<ninHer> i have a pixma ip-90 running on kubuntu+dapper
<nrdb> ninHer: would that test for access from the internet?
<ninHer> yes, also
<nrdb> ninHer: is your printer use USB
<ninHer> i suggest you to read the man nmap
<ninHer> nrdb: yes is does
<ninHer> ...it does, i meant
<nrdb> ninHer: can you email me the ppd file?
<ninHer> nrdb: do you prefer the line in the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Rayman> so you do suggest using a firewall on linux?
<ninHer> it gets automatically
<Rayman> I haven't had any problems without one. no sshd etc
<nrdb> Rayman: I would suggest you put one in, if you are using DSL your modem/router might allready have one.
<Rayman> nrdb: oh well. I think my router has one. I might tweak it someday.
<nrdb> ninHer: I am not sure about upgrading to 'dapper' yet, I am just trying to print grayscale does yours?
<ninHer> yes, it has a complete options menu
<ninHer> i upgraded three days ago and only left running usb flash mem
<nrdb> ninHer: what do you mean by "only left running usb flash mem" ?
<ninHer> nrdb: anyway the lines that i sent to you worked previous to dapper
<ninHer> i meant, when i plug a pen drive or i-pod it doesn't recognized
<ninHer> ubuntu breezy did
<ninHer> ...still working on it
<ninHer> anyone from spain around here ?
<jpatrick> ninHer: hi
<rayit> oi
<ninHer> jpatrick: ...me too; just asking
<ninHer> :-)
<ninHer> any report about ekiga ?
<nrdb> ninHer: I installed those printer drivers you recommended, they do work, but I still don't have any grayscale printing, oh well.
<ninHer> have a glance to options
<ninHer> ...got another great new from Dapper
<ninHer> my webcam worked at first try
<ninHer> with ekiga, the brand new replacement for gnomemeeting
<ninHer> cheers 
<ninHer> cheers 
<asraniel> there are only 9 bugs in launchpad for dapper??
<Hobbsee> asraniel: no, far more than that, under their respective packages
<keep_it_real> hi all
<keep_it_real> i ve got a problem :/ with some wmv files :/
<asraniel> Hobbsee: how can i search for all bugs in dapper?
<keep_it_real> in some wmv files the sound is missing
<keep_it_real> what's wrong?
<asraniel> Hobbsee: because i want to search for all bugs filled against my travelmate laptop
<Hobbsee> asraniel: um...why do you want to?  probably advanced serach somehow
<Hobbsee> hmmm...probably look for bugs in some of the laptop packages - laptop, acpi, i dont remember what they're called
<asraniel> Hobbsee: because i want to know if i should install flight5 on my laptop and report all bugs. its just that it will take a few hours and i dont realy have them now. and if something goes wrong i will have a problem at school for working. but if there is nobody reporting the bugs they wont get fixed, so i want to know if there are any reported
<Hobbsee> true
<asraniel> Hobbsee: but i found out how to search now, its very well hidden, but i found it
<Hobbsee> :D
<juke> i have install g++ but when i try compile my test.cpp it give lots of errors etc.. and it very simple program..  do i have to install something more?? :P
<Hobbsee> juke: is the program in c, or c++?
<juke> c++
<jpatrick> juke: what errors?
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Hobbsee> juke: what syntax are you using?
<juke> wait.. i'll copy paste :P
<juke> /usr/include/c++/4.0.2/istream:427: error: no type named int_type in struct std::char_traits<wchar_t>
<juke> etc
<juke> it gives about 500 lines errors :P
<juke> (very good english) :D
<juke> /usr/include/c++/4.0.2/istream   <--- there is some kind of problem i think..
<juke> every error is from there :P
<juke> and if try gcc test.cpp it gives same errors..
<sirblue> hi folks, i was wondering if any of u know a way to limit the cpu frequency. i don't want my notebook to act up anytime its loading or doing something but to remain silent and cool...
<arafel> note to self, /list is a bad idea.
<sirblue> :)
<arafel> heh. my net connection was fine, it was Konversation that had trouble ;-)
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Hobbsee> yes, /list usually is
<Tm_T> =)
<tchize> Hi
<arafel> and after all that, I still couldn't find a valgrind channel. oh well.
<tchize> How do i create an emovix cd using k3b on ubuntu? i installed movixmaker-2 but k3b doesn't seem to recognize it...
<nico8481> how can i make kmix stay in the systray between session? each time i open a new session it disappears...
<nico8481> I don't want KDE to save the whole session (with open apps and everything) each time, I just want it to remember to start kmix when it starts
<sniff> just go into system settings, login manager. Tell it to start a new session each time. Enter a shortcut to kmix in ~/.kde/autostart
* sniff glances at the clock and wearily drags himself off to bed, but not before typing the last few keystrokes of the day.
<tchize> nico8481: or choose the 'restore manually saved session' config option in system setting -> user account
<nico8481> tchize: what if i never saved one manually ? :-)
<reon> Which app, kftpgrabber or kasablanca ?
<tchize> the manually saving is asked at logoff time :)
<sniff> konqueror
<nico8481> k thx
<tchize> How do i create an emovix cd using k3b on ubuntu? i installed movixmaker-2 but k3b doesn't seem to recognize it...
<user__> Are kubuntu bug reports handled as debian reports ?
<zblach> hi. getting some bad sector hd errors. is there any hope for my drive?
<Kyral> anyone know any way I can let non-root mount on the loopback? Having to sudo my mount -o loop commands is getting annoying and doesn't seem like it should be needed
<Kyral> zblach: umount and fsck the drive?
<bogdan-server> hi all
* Kyral <3 the loopback device
<zblach> Kyral, smartd'd it. what would fscking it do?
<_pascal> yop
<Kyral> zblach: SMART is just monitoring
<tchize> zblach: if you are getting smart error, you should quickly replace the drive while datas are still acessible.
* Kyral doesn't know much about SMART lol
<_pascal> y'a des fanais ici?
<Kyral> I wish there was like a Krell for it
<Kyral> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tchize> zblach: hdd have ways to deal with bad sectors by reloacating them, but the relocation space is quite limited and you can be sure the bad sectors will spread as the scratch spreads
<_pascal> merci
<Chase> I just installed kubuntu 5.10 from the DVD online. I was wondering. When every i try apt-get update it fails saying it couldnt find archives.ubuntu.com when running it in the terminal i can see its trying to look for the IP address 1.0.0.0 Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Kyral> Chase: if its "archives" then its a typo
<Kyral> its "archive"
<tchize> kyral: when smart detects problem, you can be sure the drive will die quite soon; smart is usefull to in that it can detect errors before they reach the filesystem level
<Chase> Kyral: ye sorry that was a typo, but it is archive in the source.lst file
<Chase> its also doing the same thing when it tryes to download Riddell 's GPG keyt
<Kyral> Chase: it seems your have a bad Netconn or something
<Chase> from people.ubuntu.com
<Kyral> 1.0.0.0 is DEFINATELY NOT the ip
<Kyral> Chase: do nslookup arhicve.ubuntu.com
<Chase> well i can get to any other web address its just *.ubuntu.com im having problems with
<Kyral> damn thats a typo too lol
<Kyral> See what your nearest NS is saying
<Chase> the only NS coming up is my router
<Kyral> Chase: what is it returning
<Chase> but the nslookup command returned the IP 82.211.81.151
<Kyral> the ip for Ubuntu.com
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> can you access Ubuntu.com via a webbrowser?
<Chase> ye
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> I dunno then lol
<Kyral> maybe its a problem with wget
<Chase> apt-get is doing the same thing for kubuntu.org as well but i can get the from the browser too
<Kyral> yah...apt uses wget for downloading
<Kyral> hmm, odd solution
<Kyral> but in sources.list try replacing a.u.c with the IP
<Chase> well if i put the right IPs in the hosts file its fixing the problem but it doesnt explain why
<Kyral> keep in mind I have no clue if this will work :P
<Kyral> you mean /etc/hosts?
<Chase> ye
<Kyral> meh...I wish I knew more about networking....
<Chase> :-) me too
<Kyral> you mean you manually put in the IP mappings in /etc/hosts?
<Chase> thats what i meab
<Chase> ^mean
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> well, if it works lol
<Kyral> file a bug :D
<erofee> hi all
<Chase> its working for now so im just running the update
<erofee> can anyone tell me how to install an RPM file?
<Kyral> erofee: you don't
<Kyral> Ubuntu is based on Debian so we use DEB
<erofee> what do i do with an RPM file?
<Kyral> try to find a Debpack for it?
<Kyral> I mean you COULD try Alien
<Kyral> but its sketchy
<erofee> it is bittorrent
<Kyral> ...bittorrent?
<erofee> i don't think they offer a deb
<Kyral> as in the app??
<Chase> Kyral do you know the apt source to get the latest KDE version? i found them a while back but i cant see find the any more not sure if its in the forums or the wiki i seen them
<erofee> i can't figure out how to use ktorrent
<Kyral> erofree: sudo apt-get install bittorrent-gui
<Kyral> Chase: isn't 3.5.1 the latest?
<erofee> thanks Kyral
<Chase> im not sure but the sources downloaded all the beta versions.
<Kyral> which is?
* Kyral is on GNOME right now
<Chase> it was a while ago maybe it was when 3.5.1 was beta but i didnt think so
<Kyral> wait what are you on? Breezy?
<Chase> i cant use GNOME i keep getting this domain problem with everything including firefox. Least on KDE its only apt get that cause the problem
<Chase> Kyral ye im running breezt
<Chase> ^breezy
<Kyral> oy...I'
<Kyral> have been running Dapper for so long lol
<erofee> i am using Breezy
<Kyral> Chase: you may wanna file a bug on resolv or something
<Chase> ye i will do it latter tonight im about to go to work :-(
<visik7> anyone here use kopete+msn ?
<Chase> right i gota go, thanks again Kyral for pointing me at nslookup least i found all the IPs i need
<tchize> visik7: a problem with kopete?
<visik7> msn sucks
<Flosoft> hey
<visik7> tchize: lost messages
<Flosoft> msn sucks, Jabber rocks !
<visik7> and many disconnections
<visik7> Flosoft: my friends use windows and msn
<visik7> Flosoft: I've msn jabber and icq accounts
<Flosoft> well use my Jabber Server ... with MSN Transport
<Flosoft> well perfect
<visik7> Flosoft: url ?
<tchize> visik7: have this regulary here, but not related to kopete as i use adium on mac os x
<Flosoft> http://im.flosoft.biz
<fek> moin
<visik7> tchize: msn sucks stay for: msn protocol implementation of kopete sucks
<visik7> maybe too implicit :)
<Flosoft> hehe
<Flosoft> well use jabber transport then ;)
<visik7> I'll give it a try
<Armagguedes> hello
<Flosoft> does anyone know a programm to rip DVDs in XVID?
<Flosoft> best with a GUI
<robotgeek> Flosoft: moment
<tchize> visik7: well did not use kopete a lots but didn't get problems. On the other hand, in this last month, it seems the msn server got a bit buggy, as i got lots of unsendable message and regular disconnect
<Armagguedes> can someone tell me if Flight5 has that obnoxious breezy bug that broke wireless?
<visik7> tchize: but I've no problem with gaim
<erofee> does anyone here do any PHP coding?
<tchize> Armagguedes: a friend of mine told me this weekend he had wireless issued with dapper drake
<pradeepto> robotgeek:
<tchize> visik7: wel have all my problems with gaim :p
<robotgeek> Flosoft: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/extragear-multimedia/k3b/howtos.html#videointroduction
<visik7> gaim works almost perfectly for mw
<visik7> me
<robotgeek> hey pradeepto , how was you talk
<tchize> (well adiul which uses gaim lib in fact ;) )
<Armagguedes> fakk
<Flosoft> cool robotgeek ... K3B does that?
<Armagguedes> can i install ubuntu_dapper and then install kubuntu-desktop (dapper's)?
<visik7> Armagguedes: probabbly but why u don't install kubuntu dapper directly ?
<pradeepto> robotgeek: pretty nice! Could have been better I guess :)
<robotgeek> pradeepto: always :)
<Armagguedes> visik7 because i need a funtioning wireless card
<pradeepto> robotgeek: you have been busy ? Have you ? Dont see you on .in too?
<visik7> Armagguedes: and ?
<robotgeek> pradeepto: yeah, slightly busy
<Armagguedes> i dont have an ethernet connection at hand
<visik7> Armagguedes: what's the problem with kubuntu and wireless ?
<Armagguedes> and KDE-Breezy came with a broken wifi
<pradeepto> robotgeek: uh oke cool
<visik7> Armagguedes: UH ?
<visik7> Armagguedes: I'm using kubuntu breezy and wifi with no problem at all
<Armagguedes> in fact, kde 3.4.3/4 broke a lot of stuff
<visik7> kernel are the same
<pradeepto> Armagguedes: I had an awesome time with wifi
<Armagguedes> visik7 do you have a intel/PRO 2200BG?
<Armagguedes> (centrino laptop)
<visik7> Armagguedes: not me but other ppl with a centrino laptop have installed kubuntu successfullyt
<pradeepto> Armagguedes: last weekend I was enjoying wifi on breezy :)
<Armagguedes> crap
<Armagguedes> IM CURSED
<Armagguedes> anyways, can i burn onto a CD-RW?
<visik7> why not ?
<pradeepto> Armagguedes: yes use K3B :)
<Armagguedes> pradeepto i meant if i could burn and use a CDRW to install dapper from it
<pradeepto> uh ok
<visik7> Flosoft: how the transport works ? how can I add buddies and other ?
<Armagguedes> does dapper bring WPASUPPLICANT in it?
<visik7> do u have issues with ipw and wpasupplicant ?
<Armagguedes> no
<Armagguedes> because i have neither
<tchize> Armagguedes: now that you mention it, my friend could onlt achieve wifi in dapper drake if and only if he deactivated wep keys, which is a hell of securty hazard :)
<Armagguedes> however, to connect to *my* wifi network, i need wpasupplicant. my neighbour's network is not protected
<Flosoft> visik7: Well you set them up via Service Discovery
<erofee> does anyone here do any PHP coding?
<tchize> erofee: a bit from time to time
<erofee> can you suggest a good php editor for kubuntu?
<tchize> kate :D
<erofee> does it colour code?
<tchize> of lots of different file formats :)
<erofee> i really like my colour coding of tags
<tchize> you can even switch from html to php coloring if you prefer to see the html part :)
<erofee> great, i had no idea Kate could do that.  Admittedly, i did'nt even try
<Flosoft> where is DVD mounted?
<Flosoft>  /dvd doesn't work?
<tchize> erofee: go in tools -> coloring syntax in kate and you'll see the bunch of coloring it supports
<Armagguedes> ./media/ methinks
<Flosoft>  /media/dvd?
<erofee> holy crap!!! every different type of code you would ever need!!
<tchize> erofee: well not all but nearly :)
<tchize> for example, it does not support the corssfire maps file format :p
<Armagguedes> when such apps have everything you can think of, then most likely the *ONE* thing you need is missing/underdevelopment/broken
<erofee> well, good news is I only need PHP and HTML
<tchize> i bet 2 coins kate will crash when it open HIS php files :p
<tchize> huhoo
<tchize> wan somebody tell me what i must do when kde refuses to log out?
<nico8481> ctrl+backspace :-)
<tchize> ha forget it, after 2 minutes it decided it will disconnect anyway :/
<OdyX> (kills X)
<nico8481> uh +alt too :)
<tchize> nico: this is not very clean way, killing X :)
<nico8481> tchize: nope but it works :-)
<OdyX> worst than "not clean" anyway...
<zblach> tchize, how much time do you think I have?
<tchize> and when it doesnt work, resort to alt-sysrq-a :)
<tchize> zblach for? :)
<Armagguedes> does anyone arouund here have a problem regarding apps in kub. no booting?
<Armagguedes> here -especially adept- i launch the app
<Armagguedes> the bouncy icon stays there 20s
<Armagguedes> and then nothing
<OdyX> try to launch it in console for seeing error log..
<Armagguedes> this happens a lot
<Armagguedes> i try 1-2-10 times
<Armagguedes> and nothing
<Armagguedes> then i wait a while
<OdyX> I had that sort of things... but a long time ago..
<Armagguedes> then everything boots ok
<OdyX> try to update...
<Armagguedes> i have a fully updated system
<OdyX> do you have your console log ?
<Armagguedes> no
<OdyX> open a Konsole...
<Armagguedes> i have dapper beggining its installation process
<OdyX> oh..
<OdyX> ok
<OdyX> make as if I had not said anything...
<erofee> i have used apt-get to get bittorrent, do i have to do anything further before i use it?
<OdyX> ktorrent ? :D
<Armagguedes> will there be any other Flight releases?
<Armagguedes> erofee maybe bittorrent-gui
<tchize> erofee: click on a torrent link :)
<OdyX> Armagguedes: Flight 6 normally...
<Armagguedes> any dates?
<OdyX> no idea...
<Armagguedes> what repos do the Flights use?
<erofee> OdyX: i am having a bit of trouble using ktorrent, can you tell me how to use it (it may seem as though i am rather dense, but i came from Windows XP about 5 days ago)
<OdyX> but in fact, doesn't change anything, 'cause if you are under Dapper (updated), it's the same,,,
<Armagguedes> so that i can update from F5 to F6 and get other eventual updates
<OdyX> erofee: which version do you have? Breezy's ?
<erofee> yep
<OdyX> OK... Find a *.torrent (example: http://www.jamendo.com/link.php/p2palbum/126/bittorrent/ogg3 )
<OdyX> open it with Ktorrent..
<OdyX> wait a couple of ours and hear that free, legal and funny music..
<erofee> so do i download the .torrent and open it locally, or point ktorrent straight at it?
<GillesMM> hello problem here when I need to enter root passwd I got a wrong pass
<Armagguedes> damn
<GillesMM> any idea ?
<Armagguedes> will Star Wars chapters 1-3 ever get released as a standalone trilogy , instead od separate DVDs (like chapters 4-6)?
<OdyX> erofee: normally ktorrent manages to open it...
<Armagguedes> Does grub prevent me from booting stuff from cd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> prevent you? no
<OdyX> Armagguedes: the boot on CD should happen BEFORE grub...
<OdyX> so grub cannot do anything for it..
<Armagguedes> hm i see
<Armagguedes> ktks
<tchize> well, can grub have a rule to boot a CD?
<tchize> i'd like to be able to boot cd only on demand :)
<OdyX> tchize: nope... CDboot is BIOS-stuff
<OdyX> so only BIOS can give you CD-boot capabilities
<OdyX> (from what I know)
<cromo> I can't install xserver-xgl because it conflicts with xserver-xorg-dev that I already have installed. Is this a known problem?
<tchize> odyx: but if grub can boot things like hdX where lies a windows install, couldn't it boot hdY where a cd is present?
<OdyX> tchize: maybe... I just don't know how...
<OdyX> but I hink no...
<brodel> When trying to burn a DVD ISO in k3b, it keeps failing saying OPC failed try burning at 1X. If I boot into windows the ISO burns fine in Nero, but obviously that's a pain since I'm trying to learn linux. Any ideas?
<Zerlinna> brodel: try with speed = ignore
<brodel> I did that too. (found it somewhere on the web)
<OdyX> So guys (and let's hope some girls...)... Bye bye..
<cyberserver> Do you face problems browsing sites where there are dynamic layer menus and flash, where the menus are not shown because the get behind the flash movie?
<cyberserver> For instance, http://www.asus.com.tw/index.aspx
<cyberserver> I face this problem on lots of sites... with all browsers, konqueror, forefox, opera...
<tchize> cyberserver: yes
<tchize> cyberserver: i think that's because the flash plugin gets considered as part of something like an iframe
<tchize> cyberserver: most probably because the plugin need to get a rendering context to work on and the browser don't have access to this rendering context :)
<tchize> so this is like a cut inside the browser which is replaced by flash :)
<cyberserver> tchize: ok... but.. is there a way to overcome this problem then?
<tchize> unfortunately most webmasters are not aware that flash is not like a dynamic image :/
<tchize> cyberserver i think not
<cyberserver> tchize: You mean this could be solved by fixing the web page?
<tchize> except dont try to draw web element on top of the flas
<tchize> y think this is related to the way the falshplugin work on linux evnironments :/
<tchize> so unless you fix plugin / or perhpas xlib, you can't :)
<cyberserver> tchize: oh, ok.. for a moment I tought there was a way to say something like "go to upper layer" :-p
<tchize> cyberserver: you could give a try to css layers z-order property, but i bet it won't change
<cyberserver> tchize: hmmm... the free plugin (as opposite to the macromedia one) shows the same result, I guess...
<tchize> the plugin being renderer outside of borwser :/
<ncaller> anyone know what is wrong with my iface eth0 line in /etc/network/interfaces, I have some kind of syntax or format error, and can't seem to get it right
<tchize> ncaller: dump it
<ncaller> one sec
<ncaller> iface eth0 inet address 172.31.33.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 172.31.33.1
<tchize> must not be in one line
<tchize> carriage return after inet
<tchize> before netmasj
<tchize> and before gateway
<JakubS_> cyberserver: bug with flash always being on top was recently fixed in svn
<tchize> so you must have 4 lines :)
<JakubS_> should be in 3.5.2
<ncaller> ahhhhhhhh any particular indentation required?
<JakubS_> (iframes too)
<tchize> ncaller, you can use tab on line 2 3 and 4 but not required mustly used for human reading :)
<ncaller> thanks very much
<tchize> JaKuBS_ you mean iframe are not anymore 'on top' ?
<JakubS_> yes
<JakubS_> they are on top only if they were meant to be on top
<tchize> looks to me like a security issue
<tchize> that mean a website can overlap components, using css, on top of a ssl loaded iframe :/
<cyberserver> JakubS_: svn ? I'm lost
<jpatrick> Subverison
<JakubS_> kde svn - i meant fix in konqueror
<oxez> how can I change my nickname on kopete with dcop?
<jpatrick> [[SVN] ] 
<JakubS_> tchize: if page mixes ssl and non-ssl content (this includes iframes) then it will be regarded as insecure anyway
<tchize> unless the surrounding page is sll too
<tchize> but from an other identtity
<cyberserver> JakubS_: Thanx, I'll have a look... but its konqueror dependent... I was hoping for a generic fix.. :-(
<JakubS_> how there can be 'generic' fix for konqueror bug?
<tchize> JaKubS_: firefox is a generic fix for konqueror bug, but this fix has it's own bugs :p
<JakubS_> blah firefox
<ncaller> I am really impressed by all the GUI development tools available: KDevelop, eclipse, quanta
<cyberserver> Okkkk... SVN ~ CVS ... Shame on me.. I left developement 2 years ago and I kept myself on CVS age :-p
<cyberserver> JakubS_: This is not a Konq bug... I have the same problem in firefox and opera...
<cyberserver> JakubS_: Were all talking about the same thing? The flash going over the dynamic menus?
<tchize> HO MY GOD
<tchize> i just heard the 'writing finished' sound on K3B
<JakubS_> yes, i'm trying to find bug id
<JakubS_> tchize: rocks, doesn't it ? :-)
<tchize> well
<tchize> seems like for k3b burning is a difficult task, may explain the victory sound :)
<brodel> yeah, is there anything else I can use to burn media?
<tchize> brodel: did you burn using dao ou any specific method?
<brodel> I tried DAO.. and Auto
<JakubS_> cyberserver: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31121 - you meant this behaviour, right?
<tchize> did you leave datatrack mode to auto?
<JakubS_> cyberserver: see comment #68
<brodel> I only see "writing mode"
<tchize> brodel: in the 'configuration' tab
<tchize> brodel: is it a dvd writer?
<brodel> I don't see a configuation tab
<XavierGr> I wish the new VMware image was out.
<tane|> Have someone installed VMware workstation 5.5 ?
<XavierGr> I have
<tane|> XavierGr: you have kubuntu ?
<tane|> did you followed wikis ?
<XavierGr> oops wrong channel, sorry for that.
<tane|> :(
<XavierGr> you want help for VMware?
<tane|> ye
<tane|> my install stucked for ./vmware-config.pl
<XavierGr> is it about kubuntu?
<tane|> yes
<tane|> but wikis wont help
<tane|> i dont have some libraries or something ....and i cant remove the install...
<tane|> sucks
<XavierGr>  wish I could help, I don't know much about kubuntu. I just wanted to ask if the new Flight 5 is a live cd or a normal installer. I can't really understand what the main site means
<tane|> XavierGr: there are Flight 5 livecd
<cyberserver> JakubS_: I'm not sure if that is the samething I'm facing... the first post says "renders correctly with firefox" and in the sites I have problems, they are wrong with firefox, opera, galeon or konqueror...
<XavierGr> Is there a full install donwload  with new KDE version?
<tane|> and install cd too
<JakubS_> 'renders correctly' is about iframes
<JakubS_> i thought you mean flash objects
<tane|> XavierGr: i dont think so
<XavierGr> I thought so... is there a release schedule for it?
<cyberserver> JakubS_: Being in svn... can we ... hmmm... checkout it and compile for testing? Or should be available before dapper release?
<Blippe> XavierGr, which one is the new one?
<JakubS_> it is public, you can checkout and compile whatever you want :-)
<cyberserver> #ubuntu
<XavierGr> 3.5.1 I guess?
<cyberserver> JakubS_: :-p
<Blippe> i had 3.5 before... i think it should be avaiable
<cyberserver> JakubS_: I think I'll try that the, if it is still not there when dapper gets filnal :-)
<XavierGr> Blippe it is available to compile, but I want to skip that. I don't trust my self compiling such big programs.
<Blippe> no, i mean, the kubuntu-site have a link to a repo for kde3.5
<Blippe> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/ breezy main
<Blippe> it got kde 3.5.2 too
<Blippe> look at http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/
<XavierGr> ok thanks
<Ilokaaaasu> has anyone installed these i915 drivers ? im having some compile errors, if someone could help
<Armagguedes> dudes
<Armagguedes> how come, during install, Dapper F5 downloads _720_ packages?
<Blippe> why not?
<Armagguedes> and then, on first boot, i have _205_ updates to download
<Blippe> and again, why not, it is a beta...
<Armagguedes> yes
<Blippe> and a new flight is probably here within a few weeks
<Armagguedes> anyways, how do i had a japanese locale to be able to use SCIM/SKIM
<Blippe> so, you're really asking, why there is so few things you have to download?
<cyberserver> Blippe: How's the sources.list line for assing kde352 ?
<cyberserver> assing = adding :-p
<cyberserver> I tried: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ ./
<Blippe> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ breezy main"  seems probable
<Armagguedes> kde352???
<Armagguedes> w00t
<Armagguedes> since when?
<Blippe> since weeks
<visik7> is out ?
<cyberserver> Blippe: Thx. I just need to import key now, I think...
<Armagguedes> there's nothing on KDE's HP...
<Blippe> the files are there, if they work, are another question!
<cyberserver> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<cyberserver> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Blippe> i haven't tried, i guess it is just a prepered directory for kde3.5.2...
<Armagguedes> ... its a cool, easy and quick way to launch rumours and flames
<Blippe> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Blippe> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Blippe> cyberserver, try to add both 3.5.1 and 3.5 and see which version you get!
<tchize> mmm someone already played with movix here?
<Armagguedes> how do i add to Dapper the jp_JP locale to make SCIM work?
<Blippe> so cyberserver, does it work?
<visik7> does someone paste here his   ls -al /usr/bin/fileshareset  ???
<Blippe> Armagguedes and kde3.5.2 is downloadable from the archives at the kubuntu.org page...  their version is 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<KaoticEvil> how do i change my default web browser? i know i saw it once before, but i cant find it now
<tchize> huhoo
<tchize> how can i unmount a drive? it complains the drive is busy
<KaoticEvil> tchize: is it a CD drive?
<tchize> dvd
<tchize> neither lsof nor ps suggest anything is using it
<KaoticEvil> tchize: try adding -l to the umount command
<KaoticEvil> thats a lower-case L
<tchize> -l?
<KaoticEvil> open a konsole window, and umount it by hand :)
<KaoticEvil> umount -l <mountpoint>
<tchize> ok, but will it allow ejection?
<KaoticEvil> as long as it's unmounted, should, yes
<tchize> kaoticEvil: nope, now according to mount, it is unmouted, but it does not eject
<KaoticEvil> tchize: try using the eject command...
<KaoticEvil> again, from konsole
<tchize> eject /dev/hdc?
<KaoticEvil> try eject -r /dev/hdc
<KaoticEvil> and actually, if you would just try "eject" it would default to your cdrom drive
<tchize> it says io error when doing using the 'eject -r /dev/hdc' command and says 'illegal argument' when using 'eject /dev/hdc'
<KaoticEvil> or, in this case, your dvd drive
<KaoticEvil> then just try eject by itself
<tchize> eject alone tells me too 'illegal argument'
<KaoticEvil> wierd
<tchize> or invalid argument? (am translation from french)
<KaoticEvil> same difference
<KaoticEvil> i dunno then... im not all that advanced as far as linux goes...
<tchize> hehe :)
<KaoticEvil> i only know a few commands...
<tchize> seems lazy umouting will not free cd as long as i did not stop whatever is using it :/
<KaoticEvil> you may want to wait until hobbsee or nalioth or someone who knows more about linux comes in...
<tchize> o my got
<tchize> got what was stucking my dvd
<KaoticEvil> cool :D
<KaoticEvil> what was it?
<tchize> i did try to mount a filsystem in the dvd as a loop back
<tchize> mount said it couldn't find the filesystem asosciated
<tchize> but it did not release the loop device it had just created and pointing to /cdrom/path/to/loopback/filesystem :s
<KaoticEvil> ahhhh
<KaoticEvil> that sucks man
<tchize> and the loopback device is not listed in lsof :/
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: what's up?
<KaoticEvil> hey nalioth :)
<KaoticEvil> hey nalioth... you may know the answer here... how do i change my damned default browser? i found it once, but i cant find it again
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<asraniel> anybody ever had this? on my laptop i have a internet connection for 10 seconds after i made "sudo dhclient" then its dead until i do it again
<tchize> asraniel: wrong leasetime in dhcp server?
<asraniel> tchize: i never touched it, do you know how to change it?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: ya got me stumped on that (i can tell you how it works in ubuntu)
<Riddell> danimo: hi
<tchize> asraniel: that dhcp server specific
<tchize> what does dhclient tells you about lease time?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: prolly the same...
<Naail> ever had your terminal window in KDE displaying the wallpaper from gnome?
<asraniel> tchize: i cant see any information in the console output about the leastime, only for the next renewal, which is after 30k seconds
<tchize> that's the leas time  about :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: well, in gnome it's system > prefs > preferred applications
<asraniel> tchize: well, then its my wifi that is broken. strange. ok, i always had some problems, but never so much
<danimo> Riddell: does kpdf in kubuntu use poppler?
<Riddell> danimo: in dapper yes
<tchize> asraniel: did you
<danimo> Riddell: it uses crappy fonts by default :(
<tchize> did you check you can ping your dhcp server before retyping dhclient?
<danimo> Riddell: unless not explicitly specified in the pdf
<asraniel> tchize: good point, yes i can ping it. ok, thats extremely strange, dont understand it, realy. this desktop pc here is connected over wire. the laptop over wifi, on the same router (which is also dhcp). and the desktop one works
<danimo> Riddell: this way it becomes unusable with those pdfs
<tchize> asraniel: give it a static ip try :/ i bet router has some dhcp problems with wifi
<Riddell> danimo: got an example?
<danimo> Riddell: yes, sec
<danimo> Riddell: grml, and cups/ghostscript is buggy like hell :(
<asraniel> tchize: gona try that. its just that my experience tells me that when i have a static ip my router wont let me go on the net
* Kyral sighs
<Kyral> I have to replace my M/B, but good luck finding a good Socket A ATX board now...
<h3sp4wn> asraniel : what wireless driver are you using if its ralink 2500 I know some of its quirks
* Kyral refuses to go Intel :P
<asraniel> h3sp4wn: ipw2200
<h3sp4wn> asraniel: with or without wpasupplicant
<KaoticEvil> hmmm...
<KaoticEvil> whats goin on here?
<KaoticEvil> my sound system just died
<asraniel> tchize && h3sp4wn: probably got the reason. the other network card of the laptop was active, and used the same ip range. now i believe that sometimes linux tried to go over the not connected but still active second network card.
<tchize> asraniel ha, you didn't defined correctly your default gateway then :)
<asraniel> tchize:probably, but i never touched it, so i didnt look correctly at it, specialy because it worked sometimes
<simian__> ok, i've decided to abanden openoffice for a while and give Koffice a go
<simian__> but the spell checker dosen't recognise apostrophe word'd  like    haven't    I've    etc.
<simian__> that can't be right
<tchize> :)
<tchize> asraniel: most easy is i suppose to deactivate not working one :)
<Desh> Hello, Im a linux newbie, and i was wondering, how can I get my wLan card to work?
<Desh> I got the nidswrapper
<asraniel> tchize: thats what i did, seems to work now, thanks
<Desh> and the driver that came with the computer on the CD
<tchize> asraniel: you're welcomed :)
<Desh> and after using nidswrapper -i [location]   and then use -l it says the driver is incorrect
<Desh> Anyone got any ideas?
<slow-motion> re
<KaoticEvil> Desh: did you check the wiki for the correct driver?
<KaoticEvil> rather, for what other people have used
<Desh> well it didnt specify a specific one
<KaoticEvil> did you look for the card, or the chipset that it uses?
<Desh> and i found that my laptop, a z80k, uses a broadcom driver
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> try another driver :P
<Desh> Lol
<Desh> Hmm its so frustrating cos im a noob at this
<KaoticEvil> i got lucky.. mine used the CD that was on the driver... just had to copy it over to my hard drive
<KaoticEvil> Desh: as am i...
<Desh> heh, i also cant play mp3s
<KaoticEvil> Desh: try running "lspci | grep Ethernet" from a konsole
<Desh> alright, right after im dine installing kubuntu again
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> ok
<Desh> i messed a few things up as root
<Desh> :)
<KaoticEvil> hehe
<KaoticEvil> its easy to do
<Desh> yeah
<Desh> i could use the su as normal user after that
<KaoticEvil> i remember my first experiences as root...
<KaoticEvil> Desh: use sudo instead of su
<Desh> ok
<KaoticEvil> anyway, im off to install edubuntu on my kid's computers
<KaoticEvil> bbl
<Desh> iw asnt my mp3s!
<Desh> bye bye
<Desh> thanks
<Desh> aha!
<Desh> ok someone help, this is my WLAN card: Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g
<Desh> what driver should I use?
<qwa> hello
<Desh> hi
<AngryElf> hey all, my screen saver wont' start automatically, despite it being set to do so, any ideas?
<sorush21>  guys I'm unable to save anything to my kontact, I'm trying to edit my calander and it will not work..
<Desh> i'd help but im a newb at linux
<tane|> Have anyone installed VMWare workstation 5.5 to kubuntu 5.1 AMD64
<larsivi> my dapper amarok won't output any sound, the system is able to make all the sounds it wants, any tips?
<nico8481> someone knows a laptop on which *everything works* with ubuntu ?
<ipfw> ncaller:  you awake ?
<nico8481> *everything* works
<larsivi> nico8481: everything I've tried works with my toshiba tecra a3 from last year
<larsivi> since breezy
<nico8481> larsivi: hmm i hope it's still available in stores :p
<larsivi> it was brand new when I bought it so it might be available still
<nico8481> not on the site where i'm looking so i doubt i'll see in local stores... :(
<nico8481> too bad that when i find a model where everything works it's never sold in stores ...
<larsivi> I ordered it from a local retailer
<nico8481> and 512MB ram, 60GB HD :-/
<nico8481> i'd rather have 1GB and 100GB :-)
<larsivi> hmm, no, 80GB, but a slow one
<ipfw> I'd rather have 4Gig of Ram, and No HD :)
<larsivi> I went for an affordable low-weight PC back then
<tane|> nico8481 i have fujitsu siemens amilo d FH2U and ubuntu works fine..
<chopemax> hi
<kapputu> some problems with Dapper release of kubuntu
<kapputu> first thing it sucks big time
<kapputu> I think it should be moved to june 2007
<_ron> hello, is the a setting so i can auto login? i am the only user on this comp so there really is no point atm to have a login screen.
<Blissex> kapputu: there is no Dapper release of Kubuntu... precisely because...
<kapputu> because it's crappy
<kapputu> ok
<nico8481> k thx
<chopemax> some time ago I blocked the resolv.conf file so that it would't be overwritten every bootup, following some guide on the web. I want to modify the file now and can't find how to unblock it.. any ideas? (when i run ifup, it says resolv.conf is mode 0644)
<nico8481> what about HP?
<ccc_> kapputu: thank you for the intelligent input.
<kapputu> ccc_ you're welcome
<kapputu> Flight 5 is very unstable
<_ron> nm     found it
<Desh> argh i cant get wlan to work
<Desh> i install the driver the wiki for ndiswrapper wiki says and it makes a folder in etc/ndiswrapper, no inf, says the driver is invalid <_<
<visik7> does someone paste here his   ls -al /usr/bin/fileshareset  ???
<nico8481> and macbooks? how does ubuntu run on them ?
<h3sp4wn> ccc: there is a dapper release of kubuntu and I am running it fine (with minor problems - that I have work arounds for)
<Desh> if this being dumb im gonna move back to windows, not getting wlan to work is ridiculous
<Desh> >_<
<chopemax> Desh: maybe you can find some info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide?highlight=%28resolv.conf%29 (i have no idea)
<Desh> thanks :)
<cinder> how do i install a kopete style??
<Blissex> cinder: try #Kopete it is fairly active
<Armagguedes> damn
<Armagguedes> now i dont have wifi in Dapper5
<Armagguedes> what gives?
<Armagguedes> during installation it had no probs in downloading stuff
<Armagguedes> ideas?
<Armagguedes> also, i cant get adept to work, and firefox seems to be missing
<Desh> I never had wifi :(
<trappist> Armagguedes: what is dapper5?
<trappist> are you referring to flight5 or the livecd?
<ipfw> ncaller:  you awake yet ?
<jarlath> I'm trying to compile an application, but it says it cannot locate the QT4 include path. Im sure qt4 includes and libs are installed and I've tried supplying the path but still no luck. Has anyone done this?
<laszlok> jarlath: ya that is always a pain, cause you have qt3 installed too right?
<laszlok> jarlath: you have to run ./configure --with-qt-includes=DIR --with-qt-libraries=DIR
<jarlath> laszlok No actually, I have qt4, but Ive just realised that I need 4.1 - 4.0 wont do.
<jarlath> laszlok, thanks for the advice.
<GameOVer69> hey guys i just recently updated dapper with the adept update program and when i restarted my computer once i get into kde... my screen is all screwed up... only thing i can see correctly is my mouse
<laszlok> jarlath: np good luck
<GameOVer69> anyone can please help me correct this?
<jarlath> thx
<nalioth> GameOVer69: dapper help and discussion in #ubuntu+1
<laszlok> GameOVer69: try pressing ctrl+atl+f1, do you get a terminal?
<Armagguedes> trappist installed  dapper flight 5
<GameOVer69> nalioth hold on
<GameOVer69> let me turn it on
<GameOVer69> nalioth: yes i get the terminal
<nalioth> GameOVer69: type /j #ubuntu+1  and ask there
<GameOVer69> i did no one has answered me
* sledge thinks he improved his karma a bit by buying a bowl of soup for a street bum...
<sledge> At least that's what I think.
<jpatrick> hi Tintin
<jpatrick> and I thought it was just a comic book :)
<_milo> what up
<_milo> !
<ubotu> _milo: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<petsei> leave #kubuntu
<tane|> which dirvers should i install to kubuntu 5.1 when i have Ati Radeon X300 PCI-E card
<tane|> ati or ubuntu own
<heinkel_111> Hello!
<heinkel_111> somebody experienced with K3b?
<_redondos> hello
<_redondos> well, ask...
<heinkel_111> pleaste take a look at this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4255.0
<heinkel_111> and this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4254.0
<regeya> greetings heinkel_111
<heinkel_111> hi regeya :)
<regeya> !tell heinkel_111about ask
<heinkel_111> regeya: the bot tells me nothing :P
<regeya> oh happy day--firefox and kde are playing perfectly nice.
<heinkel_111> k3b won't burn discs for me :(
<regeya> sorry heinkel_111, I thought I was using the right term, but wasn't.  all the bot would have told you was, 'don't ask to ask, just ask' or something along those lines.
<heinkel_111> I had to --god grief--- boot windows and use nero
<heinkel_111> that must never happen again :P
<regeya> I'll check those links out in a moment, but I'm not really 'experienced'; I rarely have problems with k3b so my experience is with a working k3b install. :-/
<heinkel_111> so now I need to hack these problems away
<heinkel_111> and I appreciate all help :)
<_redondos> I have a problem installing kubuntu 6.04 dapper drake 4 on a MMX machine
<regeya> heinkel_111: is this an atapi writer?
<_redondos> I have a problem installing kubuntu 6.04 dapper drake 4 on a MMX machine
<tane|> SOMEONE WITH ATI CARD @ PCI-Express ?
<heinkel_111> regeya..i don't know but the aord sounds familiar..is taht the factory name or what
<regeya> uh...I give, how are you aware of problems with a 10-year-old instruction-set extension, and how the devil is that causing problems installing?
<heinkel_111> ?
<regeya> heinkel_111: no, just wondering if your drive is IDE or SCSI...if you don't know, it's probably IDE
<_redondos> well
<_redondos> when I try to install kubuntu
<regeya> wait.../dev/hdd
<regeya> that would be ide
<dacorsa> how to activate root user in login????
<_redondos> it says: Bad page at free_hot_cold_page (in process 'swapper', page)
<regeya> and what I was about to suggest was specifying a driver, but I don't see an option in k3b to set a driver for cdrecord, just cdrdao
<Tm_T> dacorsa: why should you?
<_redondos> I have a problem installing kubuntu 6.04 dapper drake 4 on a MMX machine
<_redondos> it says: Bad page at free_hot_cold_page (in process 'swapper', page)
<dacorsa> for vdr
<dacorsa> i must install vdr
<regeya> dacorsa, I'm goign to sound like a BOFH, but don't do that.
<dacorsa> i have give pass
<dacorsa> ok
<_redondos> anyone can help me ???
<dacorsa> and if i would enter
<dacorsa> ?
<dacorsa> can i activate root
<dacorsa> in login
<dacorsa> ?
<dacorsa> in ubuntu i did it
<dacorsa> but in kubuntu
<dacorsa> no
<arcanistherogue> hey
<arcanistherogue> I have a question
<arcanistherogue> I just installed KDE 3.5.1, and now I can't start xorg
<arcanistherogue> hello
<regeya> dacorsa: do you want to activate root, or have it show up in the kdm login screen?  why in the aych-ee-double-hockey-sticks do you need root to show up in kdm, if that's the case?
<regeya> dacorsa: show us in the vdr docs where it says you have to be able to log in as root, please.  I want to send the author(s) a nasty note.
<dacorsa> no
<dacorsa> no need
<arcanistherogue> hey can anyone see my text?  i'm on ircii, i don't really know how to use it too well
<dacorsa> to enter in root for vdr
<regeya> blah.
<regeya> sudo vdr
<regeya> ?
<dacorsa> ok
<regeya> dunno
<dacorsa> ok
<dacorsa> thanks regeya
<regeya> will the vdr-daemon not do what you need?  I know nothing about the program, sorry, but I just knew based on my limited knowledge that you shouldn't have to log in as root...sorry for being a prick.  I have a screaming headache. :-(
<dacorsa> ok
<nalioth> arcanistherogue: you are here
* regeya goes to take a hot shower, hopefully to get rid of the bad headache
<dacorsa> don't matter
<dacorsa> !
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dacorsa
<dacorsa> thanks
<honesty> how do I startx kbfx after install
<arcanistherogue> nalioth: thanks
<milosevic> see you all
<arcanistherogue> did anyone get any problems
<arcanistherogue> like i did
<arcanistherogue> when upgrading KDE?
<Red_Herring> no
<arcanistherogue> i cant start X anymore
<arcanistherogue> it says "no screens found"
<Red_Herring> allright
<Red_Herring> ah
<arcanistherogue> I tried editing the xorg config too
<Red_Herring> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arcanistherogue> i can't get it to work
<arcanistherogue> k
<_redondos> I have a problem installing kubuntu 6.04 dapper drake 4 on a MMX machine
<nalioth> _redondos: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<arcanistherogue> red_herring: hey dude when I am configuring this, it shows a selection of resolutions ina  checklist.  how do i check one, as if i hit enter it just skips by this
<Red_Herring> space bar
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<Red_Herring> who on earth would install kubuntu on a MMX, arent those ancient?
<_redondos> ok
<_redondos> welllll...
<_redondos> but it says it supports 32mb
<_redondos> I have 64
<_redondos> pentium 233
<arcanistherogue> thanks a billion dude
<arcanistherogue> red_herring
<Red_Herring> arcanistherogue: does it work?
<_redondos> read help (pre-requisites) before talk
<arcanistherogue> that fixed it, and i can even go to a higher reso (1280 x 1024)
<Red_Herring> :-D
<Red_Herring> im just a helpful guy
<arcanistherogue> (~_^)B
<arcanistherogue> oops
<arcanistherogue> (~_^)b
<arcanistherogue> quit leaving now to play with X <_<
<Red_Herring> _redondos: just dont expect it to run very fast
<_redondos> I know
<_redondos> ..to run fast..
<Red_Herring> when i say very fast, i mean pretty much at all
<_redondos> yes, I know
<Red_Herring> i tried to put it on an old laptop, and it literally took 10 minutes to boot up
<Clockworker> can i install only kde without kcalc , koffice etc apps?
<Red_Herring> Clockworker: sure
<Red_Herring> but why not install kcalc?
<Clockworker> Red_Herring how?
<Clockworker> i have gnome now
<Red_Herring> its only gotta be like 10 kb
<Clockworker> dapper+gnome
<Clockworker> and only want to test kde
<Red_Herring> and you want kde apps?
<Red_Herring> or kde isteslf
<_redondos> RED_herring: ughhg
<Red_Herring> without any apps for it?
<Clockworker> yes
<Red_Herring> ok...
<Red_Herring> just install the package... kde-base
<Red_Herring> i believe its called
<Clockworker> ah ok and then i dont like it only remove this package? ^^
<Red_Herring> hm, in theory
<Red_Herring> but i gotta make sure of something
<Red_Herring> you DO realize that kubuntu and ubuntu can live side by side?
<Red_Herring> i mean, i have GNOME ubuntu and KDE kubuntu dapper installed now
<Red_Herring> and i love it
<Red_Herring> and it takes up an additional 1gb
<Clockworker> hehe xp only need up to 2gb xD
<Clockworker> have you xgl install, too?
<Red_Herring> yeah, but dont waste your time
<Red_Herring> its ultra buggy
<ubuntu> hi
<Clockworker> ok Red_Herring so you think its better to say apt-get install kde (with apps)
<Red_Herring> i think its best so apt-get install kubuntu-deskto
<Red_Herring> *desktop
<ubuntu> running in a dapper livecd, i can't get sound in kaffeine - is there a easy way to fix that?
<Red_Herring> but that gives you ALL of kubuntu
<Clockworker> ok thx Red_Herring i try now ;)
<Red_Herring> Clockworker: wait
<Clockworker> ok :)
<Red_Herring> if you just want KDE without the kubuntu login screen and all
<Red_Herring> go with the package kde
<sredna|dapper> otherwise sound seems to work fine, i do have system sounds
<Red_Herring> sredna|dapper: no clue off the top of my head
<Clockworker> so i will now enter apt-get install kde right?
<cyberserver> people, I am thinking on setting up a new system base on AMD Athlon64 or Athlon 64x2. Anyone has good motherboard references for this? I was thinking of Asus A8N-VM/A8N-VM CSM but I read numerous problems with nvidia mb (IDE, Network,Sound) and Linux..
<Red_Herring> Clockworker: if you want, but the kubuntu artwork is great
<Red_Herring> i would suggest kubuntu-desktop, which gives you kde and all of the kubuntu artwork
<Red_Herring> but thats up to you
<Red_Herring> cyberserver: i have the Asus A8N SLI
<Red_Herring> it works 100%
<Clockworker> kk if its only the login screen... mh ok gnome work than too right?
<Red_Herring> gnome will work
<Red_Herring> but for some odd reason about half of it will be kubuntu blue
<sredna|dapper> hm, i have a System->QParted, but no such command
<Clockworker> k fine thx
<cyberserver> Red_Herring: Hmmm... ok... I think that one has nforce4 chipset...
<cyberserver> Red_Herring: thx
<Red_Herring> cyberserver: you have nforce3?
<sredna|dapper> ah, i do have it
<dragonkh> anyone running dapper ? is it ok to switch to it?
<dragonkh> or is it constantly broken still ?
<nalioth> dragonkh: ask in #ubuntu+1 (see the /topic)
<OdyX> dragonkh: it is testing version...
<OdyX> so it can break at any moment...
<cyberserver> I'm still googling to find out what to buy. The MB's I mentioned have something called geforce6100+nforce410 and geforce6150+nforce430, instead on nforce4
<_jeff> hey guys
<_philipp> when i run k3bsetup is just get an empty window with ok apply and cancel. But I cant do anything in this windows. No setup... Why and what can I do against it??
<yanncrash> ca fait super plaisir pouvoir se connecter
<_philipp> i can also select help and defaults. But no chance to change anything
<OdyX> yanncrash: englische plise :D
<_jeff> does anybody know how to suggest things to KDE developers?
<cyberserver> people, I am thinking on setting up a new system base on AMD Athlon64 or Athlon 64x2. Anyone has good motherboard references for this? I was thinking of Asus A8N-VM/A8N-VM CSM but I read numerous problems with nvidia mb (IDE, Network,Sound) and Linux..
<OdyX> _jeff: => #kde?
<yanncrash> i search the same canal but in french
<yanncrash> i search the canal for kubuntu french
<heinkel_111> try #kubuntu-fr ?
<yanncrash> thanks
<heinkel_111> de rien :)
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_jeff> odyx: ok ill try that
<_jeff> odyx: thanks
<_philipp> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<_root> `p
<_philipp> ever heard of that k3b prob?
<heinkel_111> ehich k3b problem?
<heinkel_111> which k3b problem?
<heinkel_111> I have a k3b problem! You can have my problem if you want....
<_jeff> all who think kubuntu is great say 'I':
<_jeff> *I
<OdyX> "I"
* OdyX thinks everybody's sleeping
<_jeff> lol
<batter_> I :D
<dragonkh> I
<_jeff> how do you make those? ^
<_jeff> lol
* dragonkh cackles
<OdyX> _jeff: those?
<_jeff> yeah
<OdyX> like /me says something ?
<_jeff> yeah
* OdyX is explaining: type /me first...
* _jeff rules
<OdyX> that's it
* batter_ is thinking
* _jeff gets it now
* _jeff will use this knowledge for good
<dragonkh> do you remember the slap command ?
<dragonkh> that was fun
<dragonkh> hehe
<_jeff> lol
<OdyX> slap ?
<OdyX> I don't
<_jeff> ?
<dragonkh> back in the day - say 8 years ago
<dragonkh> it started IRC wars !
<_jeff> lol
<OdyX> 8 years ?
<dragonkh> the wet fish slap
<dragonkh> yeah back in um 1998 ish
<Petecakes> I'm trying to edit the date/time, and when I right click on the time in the taskbar and select "Edit Date/Time" I'm presented with a prompt for the root password. When I click Ignore, the editor for the date/time comes up but I can't do anything (as I would expect), but when I enter the root password (which I know is correct) nothing happens. Any ideas?
<_jeff> hm
* _jeff doesnt know whats wrong
<dragonkh> Petecakes: put in your user name
<dragonkh> password
<dragonkh> and not the root one
<Petecakes> dragonkh; I'll go try that, brb.
<_philipp> when I start k3b ist says: "Since Linux kernel 2.6.8 cdrecord will not work when run suid root " How do I get rid off suid root?
<_philipp> must be a simple command
<_philipp> sudo chmod -s /usr/bin/cdrecord*   did it.
<sredna|dapper> why would a part of my harddisk be 'unusable'?
<_mindspin> sredna|dapper: maybe "too much partitions"
<_mindspin> you can have only 4 normal partitions on an ide disk
<sredna|dapper> _mindspin: how can i change that?
<_mindspin> if there's space left its "unusable"
<frank23> sredna|dapper: are you partitioning now?
<_mindspin> make one partition an "extended" parttition wherin you can make further logical partitions
<sredna|dapper> frank23: no, i was looking to utilize that 10G unused space to install kubuntu
<sredna|dapper> so i wanted to create a partition on it
<frank23> sredna|dapper: that 10G was unpartitioned? why?
<_mindspin> how many parttitions do you have without that 10 Gb
<sredna|dapper> the disk have 4 partitions
<_mindspin> then the 10 GB will be unusable no matter linux or win
<sredna|dapper> _mindspin: then why does fdisk tell me i can have up to 63 partitions on a ide disk?
<frank23> sredna|dapper: maybe you'll have to delete one partition and create it again.   4 primary max. many logical partitions possible
<_mindspin> only if you use extended partition as partition type
<sredna|dapper> one of the partitions is a very small /boot partition, i could copy that into the place i use for root
<_mindspin> that could be a way but you have to install the bootmanager in the mbr then afaik
<sredna|dapper> hm, a trap
<sredna|dapper> kubuntu livecd appears not totab with my harddisks
<km0ti0n> I just have added my old ntfs IDE as a slave on IDE0.   how od I mount it?
<km0ti0n> s/od/do
<JohnFlux> km0ti0n: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/something
<JohnFlux> km0ti0n: mkdir /mnt/ntfs; mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs
<JohnFlux> to be more precise
<km0ti0n> sweet, that's mounted it.
<km0ti0n> only root has access tho.
<km0ti0n>  it's ro isn't it?  Who would I beable to alow a non root user to access it?
<root_> Hey guys, I just upgraded to Dapper, and now "Run" isnt working
<JohnFlux> km0ti0n: yeah somehow, but it's a pain - i can't remember how
<JohnFlux> km0ti0n: man mount
<km0ti0n> ok thanks for your help
<JohnFlux> km0ti0n: uuid  option or something
<JohnFlux> and guid
<root_> Does anyone think they know some sort of solution
<km0ti0n> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /windows/C -t ntfs -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<km0ti0n> thanks again JohnFlux.
<Cilindrador> anyone here using SCIM/SKIM ?
<fatejudger> is anyone able to change KDM themes in Flight 5 with the latest updates?
#kubuntu 2006-04-01
<root_> km0ti0n: bash: dev/mount/hdb1: No such file or directory
<km0ti0n> sorry root_ that's was for JohnFlux, as he helped me mount an ntfs partition, not for you.
<root_> Ahhh
<Cilindrador> i was trying to watch a h.264/mkv anime file  on VLC, but the video came out distorteds
<Cilindrador> suggestions?
<ipfw> I have a flash player, but I need shockwave also, anyone know a good shockwave player for Linux ?
<nico8481> Cilindrador: i used SCIM under gnome but since i switched to kde it doesn't work anymore :P
<nico8481> Cilindrador: and SKIM doesn't seem to be packaged for ubuntu :-/
<Cilindrador> ok
<Cilindrador> im on dapper anyway
<Cilindrador> still, a good way to read/write to ntfs
<Cilindrador> OTHER THAN THE "WINDOWS" JOKE PLS
<nico8481> Cilindrador: what language do you use it for ?
<Cilindrador> jaipanize
<nico8481> and what's your native one?
<frank23> ipfw: I don't think there is a linux version of shockwave.
<Cilindrador> pt_PT keyboard and lang
<nico8481> ?
<Cilindrador> standart portuguese
<nico8481> ah :)
<Cilindrador> crap how can i install the w32codecs
<Cilindrador> i cant seem them on adept
<nico8481> apt-get install w32codecs
<fatejudger> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<frank23> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Cilindrador> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Cilindrador> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Cilindrador> is only available from another source
<Cilindrador> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<frank23> Cilindrador: w32codecs is not in the ubuntu repos
<nico8481> maybe you don't have the right repositories in your sources.list.. i guess it's on universe
<me2win> w32 isnt in the repos
<me2win> you have to wget it
<Cilindrador> i have universe enabled all ovr the place
<Cilindrador> ok tks for the link
<Cilindrador> hm i pretty much like dapper
<Cilindrador> pretty damn cancer to get up and running
<leafw> how can one mount a remote server HD via ssh ? besides fish://, I mean mount as in mounting an external hard drive.
<Cilindrador> apps did not boot
<Cilindrador> but after i somehow managed to get 211 updates done (after DLing 720 ackages during isntall)
<Cilindrador> i really like this
<redguy> leafw: I doubt that can be done
<redguy> darn
<blanky> what's up
<blanky> I just installed kubuntu
<blanky> woohoo
<XyFeX> lol
<blanky> just wanted to see what it was like, since I usually do plain ubuntu
<XyFeX> couldof just went in command n typed sudo apt-get install kde-core
<Cilindrador> is there a good way to read/write to ntfs?
<blanky> really? I always did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it installed all these unwanted things, whats the difference between that and kde-core, XyFeX
<nalioth> Cilindrador: use windows?
<XyFeX> on kubuntu website in the faq
<Cilindrador> <Cilindrador> OTHER THAN THE "WINDOWS" JOKE PLS
<nalioth> Cilindrador: there is none.
<XyFeX> kde core is simply the basic kde compoments
<Cilindrador> hm ok
<Cilindrador> how do i had locales to kubuntu?
<Cilindrador> namely, jp_JP.utf8
<blanky> XyFeX, lol really? and it doesn't install all the useless things kubuntu-desktop does?
<XyFeX> never tried but shouldent...
<blanky> ah, hey how do I instlal a new theme, kde theme
<Cilindrador> i've installed WPAsupplicant and its gui
<Cilindrador> how do i access it
<_Johnny> theres a few sites
<_Johnny> they guide u through there
<_Johnny> quite simple
<Cilindrador> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is, like, enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<_Johnny> most of them its just extracting the theme in you home/.kde/... folder
<eric> Hey guys... I messed pu... hardcore
<eric> up*
<_Johnny> yea
<Cilindrador> fds
<_Johnny> whadya do
<eric> While booting, the prompt said I didn't have write access to .ICEauthority
<eric> so...
<eric> I grabbed root
<_Johnny> yea got that too
<eric> and killed the file...
<eric> bad idea
<_Johnny> what happened
<eric> now I can't boot unless its in recovery mode
<_Johnny> aille
<_Johnny> yea i had to go through sumthing like that
<eric> it wont get past "setting up interprocess communications"
<_Johnny> hmm
<eric> I was wondering if A) There was a backup of this file
<eric> and
<_Johnny> ud have to check on that sepcific file
<eric> B)If there was a way to changer permissions so anyone can have write acess
<_Johnny> online ... im afraid im not the pro in that field
<_Johnny> chmod
<abeal> Hi, if anyone has a moment, I could sure use some help.  I'm attempting to install kubuntu 5.10 on an eight yr old system (Sony VAIO PCV-200). The system will hang during autodetection, specifically when the system attempts to load the ide-disk module.
<abeal> I've tried reburning the cd, and replacing the only hard disk in the system, to the same result.
<_Johnny> eric : with root and chmod u can set the read/write access of a file
<Cilindrador> kubuntu does not install to dinossaurs?
<eric> Ahh
<_Johnny> aprt form that
<eric> I still need to look for a backup of that file
<abeal> ahh, say it ain't so!
<_Johnny> (shot in the dark) did u try simply updating your system while in recovery mode
<frank23> eric: there probably is no backup
<Cilindrador> try installing DSL or puppylnux to that system
<eric> i will try that
<frank23> eric: I would try adding a new user
<Cilindrador> distros like that are created for old mighty ones
<_Johnny> yea... not a bad idea either
<frank23> abeal: did you search the forums and google
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Cilindrador> DSL/damn small linux has quite the reviews
<_Johnny> ive got a question myself
<Cilindrador> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Cilindrador> !javadebs
<_Johnny> i have a master with xp on another computer
<_JuDgEn_> !roflcopter
<ubotu> _JuDgEn_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eric> Yeah
<_Johnny> and a slave with some stuff (i can backup)
<_Johnny> wanted to know if simply installing ubuntu with grub would let me the chance to boot either system
<abeal> puppylinux?  I'll take a look at that, thnx
<_Johnny> i mean it should but my friend tried and messed up with mbr
<eric> I don't see why it wouldn't let you
<_Johnny> and mb if it would be safer to use the windopws bootloader as ive heard it can boot linux
<_Johnny> although id probly need to edit the boot.ini and i dont wanna get too much into that
<eric> I am not too experienced... but just be cautious (and, again, I don't see a problem with grub)
<_Johnny> yea same
<eric> I have xp and linux running on this, but no slave, so I don't know how that would react
<_Johnny> lol worth the try
<_Johnny> im sure it going to be fine
<eric> Just backup first
<_Johnny> but lets say i wanted to take linux off
<_Johnny> then id be stuck iwth grub booting windows
<_Johnny> not that its a bad thing,,,
<_Johnny> bah i should read into it
<frank23> _Johnny: grub booting windows and ubuntu is common way to do it
<_Johnny> frank23 : yea i know but can i get the windows bootloader back if i decide to take linux off
<_Johnny> id probly need to reinstall windows
<_Johnny> although i dont think it makes much difference
<frank23> _Johnny: no. there is a way to just install the bootloader again. probably using the install disc to go to recovery console
<_mindspin> fixmbr
<_Johnny> yep..
<_Johnny> ok
<leafw> can anyone help me compile the kernel pkg 'fuse'
<leafw> I apt-get install the sources, but now there are no directions for compiling it
<leafw> other than I have to use make-kpkg, which claims it's outdated even though it's the last version
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<goofy`-> how can i remove kde?
<visik7> ?
<_Johnny> remove any kde related packages
* kokurya-kai is back.
<leafw> goofy`-: remove the kde-desktop pkg
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<visik7> apt-get remove kde-core and kde-libs remove many programs
<_Johnny> and they will probably include the kde in the deleting
<_Johnny> *deletion
<visik7> kdelibs are the  core of all kde application
<_Johnny> yepp
<goofy`-> because i have already done apt-get remove kde and nothing happen ^^
<_Johnny> yea... it can get confusing
<goofy`-> so kde-core and kde-ibs and?
<visik7> kde is a metapackage for the installation not for the purging
<visik7> goofy`-: start from that 2 and probably not many other
<_Johnny> the rest should follow
<_Johnny> i believe since they wouldent be able to run without it
<visik7> maybe arts
<frank23> visik7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96048&highlight=howto+remove+kubuntu-desktop
<visik7> frank23: not for me
<goofy`-> hehe for me :)
<goofy`-> thx frank23  ;)
<frank23> visik7: goofy`- oh ok ;)
<goofy`-> brb i try ;)
<Steven_M> hi all
<leafw> anyone has a running 'fuse' module ?
<leafw> Can't compile it. Can't find docs on what else is needed, either
<leafw> I'm getting: No rule to make target `prep-deb-files', needed by `binary-modules'.  Stop.
<visik7> what u want compile?
<Steven_M> Last night I tired to upgrade to kde 3.5.1 using apt-get. Everything appeared to be working fine during the installation process but the about KDE screen still says kde 3.5.0. Despite this things like konqueror seem to be upgraded to 3.5.1. Is that normal?
<leafw> the fuse kernel module, so I can use sshfs
<visik7> modprobe fuse
<visik7> it's provided by ubuntu kernel
<frank23> Steven_M: did you restart X?
<visik7> no need to compile
<leafw> visik7: ok!
<Steven_M> frank23: yes
<frank23> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<frank23> Steven_M: you used that repo?
<leafw> visik7: is the 'fuse' module loaded by default at boot? Where can one check such a thing?
<visik7> no it isn't
<visik7> leafw: echo fuse >> /etc/modules
<leafw> thanks
<leafw> appending to the modules file
<leafw> ok
<leafw> what about making sshfs run not as root ?
<visik7> never used
<leafw> ok
<visik7> I use fish and I'm happy with it
<leafw> because it doesn't let me browse the mounted folder unless as root, and that complicates things
<visik7> or scp if I'm on the cli
<visik7> leafw: I think u need to use fusemount
<visik7> to mount the partition
<leafw> ok
<leafw> not sshfs ?
<visik7> mmm
<visik7> really dunno
<visik7> never used
<leafw> xD
<leafw> I'll figure it out
<Steven_M> frank23:  I used: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main is that the right one
<frank23> Steven_M: yes
<Steven_M> i wonder what went wrong
<frank23> Steven_M: what is the version of the kdelibs-data  package for example
<bojan> hello
<bojan> I just upgraded my breezy to KDE 3.5.1, and is SuperKaramba suppose to get installed as part of KDE or am I suppose to install it separately?
<bojan> according to Adept I dont have it installed, but I thought it was part of KDE
<Steven_M> frank23: how can I find that out very quickly from the command line
<Linux_newbie> Hey, I got a new key for apt
<Linux_newbie> butwhen I run sudo apt-key add -
<frank23> Steven_M: not sure.. I always use synaptic for all this stuff.
<Linux_newbie> after doing all the other stuff
<Linux_newbie> It sits there at the konsole screen not doing anything
<leafw> visik7: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<leafw> the power of blogs/wikis/distributed info!
<leafw> all I had to dowas to add myself to the group 'fuse'.
<Steven_M> frank23: I've got to go, thanks anyway
<frank23> Steven_M: np
<ryanakca> hmmm...    when I try to access the kubuntu wiki, I get this error: The IP address of the host wiki.kubuntu.org does not match the one the certificate was issued to.
<Linux_newbie> any ideas?
<frank23> ryanakca: just say ok... I got that too. I don't think it really matters
<ryanakca> nor do I, but the web admin might want to correct it...
<leafw> frank23: it does matter. There is a problem in the KDE/konqueror in keeping certificates
<ryanakca> ah
<leafw> I get those errors all over the place, sometimes for google.
<frank23> Linux_newbie: you entered you password, right?
<ryanakca> I only get them for wiki.kubuntu.org
<Linux_newbie> yeah
<Linux_newbie> I am gonna try Adept here in a sec
<Linux_newbie> Can you add keys in Adept?
<frank23> Linux_newbie: I don't know. I never tried
<Linux_newbie> wait, you use synaptic
<Linux_newbie> can you do it in there?
<frank23> Linux_newbie: I can check... I have no idea
<frank23> Linux_newbie: yeah I think you can
<Linux_newbie> Grrr, linux angers me...
<Linux_newbie> but its still better than Windows
<leafw> xD
<leafw> there's no need to say that. W1ndoz3 is better in some respects. For example, when something goes wrong, you can blame someone else instead of youself.
<Linux_newbie> Hahaha
<Linux_newbie> yeah
<Linux_newbie> plus... the hilight of the operating system, you can play Solitare for at least 45 minutes without one fatal error
<leafw> Linux_newbie: wait for Vista. They'll make the solitaire 3D, and you'll need a Craig-2 to play against the machine.
<Linux_newbie> Haha
<Linux_newbie> Sooo yeah, Compiz is almost ready
<Linux_newbie> ~/.Xsession
<Linux_newbie> where exactly is "~"
<Linux_newbie> ?
<frank23> Linux_newbie: ~ is short for /home/username
<Linux_newbie> thank you
<CyberGuardian> Hello
<CyberGuardian> Will there ever be free kubuntu CDs like ubuntu does?
<frank23> CyberGuardian: I thought you could order the kubuntu cds from ship it as well
<barktpolar> I don't think so, but I'm not sure though
<barktpolar> Can anyone help me? :)
<Kao|Away> frank23: afaik, the only CD's you can order from shipit are ubuntu
<Kao|Away> however, all you need to do is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kao|Away> then you've got a kubuntu system :)
<barktpolar> But i don't have ubuntu installed yet
<leafw> barktpolar: then get a liveCD and try it out.
<barktpolar> I don't have a computer to put it in, I would do it on this one , but my family is very reliant on WinXP
<barktpolar> I have the LiveCDs
<barktpolar> It's nice, but I can't set up a dial-up connection with a LiveCD
<laszlok> right the availability of kubuntu cds on shit it depends on ubuntu express, because then we can fit both live and install in one cd
<leafw> barktpolar: then you can setup a dual boot. Just buy an external hard drive, a USB drive, or an internal HD, and install there.
<frank23> barktpolar: why not. you can do anything with a livecd, including installing stuff
<barktpolar> But my drive is SLLLLLLLLLLLOW!
<leafw> as long as you have a large RAM.
<KaoticEvil> frank23: i know one thing you cant do with the liveCD :)
<barktpolar> 128 MB
<barktpolar> Eat it :)
<KaoticEvil> nope
<KaoticEvil> use ndiswrapper
<KaoticEvil> cant do that with a LiveCD
<leafw> KaoticEvil: any reason?
<barktpolar> Prob though with dual-booting, I don't know how to dual-boot
<frank23> KaoticEvil: why not? needs a reboot?
<frank23> !dualboot
<ubotu> it has been said that dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<leafw> frank23: I think it has to do with the drivers not being able to reach the card, some problem with the liveCD emulation of the hardware
<frank23> leafw: ok
<KaoticEvil> yup :)
<KaoticEvil> i wish this DVD would finish downloading :(
* barktpolar does'nt download ISOs
<KaoticEvil> Taken from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper - "Before going any further, are you using a Live CD? If you are, give up now. This won't work."
<KaoticEvil> barktpolar: why not?
<barktpolar> I have dial-up and ISOs would take forever for me
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<barktpolar> especially 600 Meg Ones
<KaoticEvil> good enough  reason for me LOL
<KaoticEvil> im downloading the kubuntu DVD
<barktpolar> and I don't have a DVD Drive either
<frank23> barktpolar: the only way is by downloading at night with a download manager that resumes
<barktpolar> But I'm not gonna wait 2 weeks for a download to get one, does it take that long for it to download on a Ubuntu System
<frank23> barktpolar: your modem will not run any faster if that's what you're asking
<frank23> barktpolar: and ubuntu is not very dialup friendly. updates can be pretty big too
<barktpolar> I'm a noob a little bit about this but, If I start up a computer with a USB Drive will the Ubuntu Installer pick up the drive
<barktpolar> and I fgured you say that
<KaoticEvil> barktpolar: it should...
<EricB> the network config choices are.. well. interesting.. My first install dchp took everything over
<EricB> even though I have to static configure my ip
<barktpolar> Dial-up s***s, I need DSL, seriously and another phone line
<KaoticEvil> the kubuntu installer picked up my USb flashdrive, and it's a small hard drive, basically.
<barktpolar> How big, 10 Gigs
<KaoticEvil> granted, i wasnt installing to it, but i did see it in the device scan
<EricB> I have to say though adept is pretty slick
<frank23> EricB: adept is ok but I like synaptic better
<EricB> I haven't seen it
<EricB> I decided to ditch suse
<EricB> other than the network config hickup kubuntu is nice
<barktpolar> Will DSL Help with Ubuntu?
<frank23> barktpolar: well, life on the internet will just be better.
<EricB> uh yeah
<barktpolar> Yeah, that'll be a while, I need to cough up some money first
<barktpolar> for that and a new USB HDD
<Linux_newbie> I got compiz working guys...
<Linux_newbie> but its not playing well with kin
<Linux_newbie> kwin*
<_adam> hello, what type of chat is this? i was sent here with out my knowledge
<_adam> just clicked the chat button
<LeeJunFan> _adam: it's for kubuntu linux (kubuntu.org) The best linux distro there is :)
<leafw> _adam: a help chat.
<barktpolar> The Chat Room for Kubuntu
<_adam> it is cool
<_adam> i need help
<barktpolar> second best is Ubuntu
<_adam> lol
<Linux_newbie> Its general kubuntu, but yeah mostly helop
<EricB> is there a slick way to configure Xorg?
<Linux_newbie> help*
<LeeJunFan> EricB: slick?
<EricB> like SaX2
<LeeJunFan> EricB: don't know what sax2 is. sry.
<EricB> a xorg config wizard
<_adam> any suggestions on reading material?  ive never been a linux system for more than minutes
<LeeJunFan> EricB: normally (k)ubuntu will get you setup good w/o any tweaking.
<EricB> it failed
<EricB> I have a widescreen lcd
<LeeJunFan> _adam: tldp.org wiki.ubuntu.com
<EricB> you are all every stretched right now :)
<LeeJunFan> EricB: so do I, what resolution?
<EricB> I need 1680x1050 and it picked 1280x1024
<Linux_newbie> anyone here have compiz working?
<LeeJunFan> EricB: odd, mine too. My res is okay. try running sudo dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> EricB: that should give you the ability to select your res.
<EricB> ok I'll try it
<LeeJunFan> EricB: that should be the whole word reconfigre.
<Linux_newbie> I will take that as ano
<Linux_newbie> a no*
<EricB> LeeJunFan: worked
<LeeJunFan> EricB: cool.
<EricB> now to restar this session
<leafw> watch bash.org Linux_newbie : always on watch
<EricB> much better
<ncaller> Mar 25 18:58:45 localhost kernel: [4344454.567000]  usb 1-7: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2 - I just plugged in my nikon coolpix e5600 camera into the USB port on this dapper box and got that in syslog, what dev should I mount to view its images, in OpenBSD3.8 it was detected as /dev/sda (SCSI disk 1) even though it is USB to
<ryanakca> whats the command for making everything in /home/john show up in /home/ryan and everything in /home/ryan show up in /home/john ?
<LeeJunFan> ncaller: Should be the same dev.
<LeeJunFan> ncaller: if you click your system icon on your taskbar and go to "Storage Media" you should be able to mount it there.
<LeeJunFan> ryanakca: are you saying you want to swap the 2 directories or have them contain the same thing?
<ryanakca> LeeJunFan: contain the same thing. Like say I created a file called "file" in /home/ryan it would automaticly appear in /home/john
<ryanakca> LeeJunFan: /home/ryan and /home/john are both my home directories because I cant have kde and xfce running at the same time under the same user
<ryanakca> LeeJunFan: so I have 2 users running 2 window managers at the same time
<LeeJunFan> ryanakca: the more difficult obstacle will be having 2 dirs with different users and non-opposing permissions. Unless you make them both in the same group and make it so all the files are group writable,readable.
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> I can fix that...
<LeeJunFan> ryanakca: that being the case you can have an empty dir /home/john and mount -obind /home/ryan /home/john
<LeeJunFan> add /home/ryan /home/john none bind 0 0 to your /etc/fstab to have it boot like that.
<ryanakca> how do you get back from a "real console"? to get to one its "ctrl-alt-F1" to get back its...
<LeeJunFan> F7 to get back to X.
<ryanakca> kk
<ncaller> LeeJunFan: when I go to system/storage media it does not show up
<LeeJunFan> ncaller: What version of kubuntu are you running?
<ncaller> dapper
<LeeJunFan> ncaller: hrm. Me too. All my external USB storage dev's are seen okay.
<ncaller> if I do sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda /mnt/pictures I get: mount: /dev/sda is not a valid block device
<LeeJunFan> mostly mine show up as simply 128M Media for my camera, 120G Media for my hd's etc.
<ncaller> ps aux
<ncaller> whups sorry
<LeeJunFan> ncaller: it's prob sda1
<LeeJunFan> ncaller: 1 being the partition.
<greg> Hi.
<ncaller> same thing, also tried sda0 sda2
<ncaller> for fun
<LeeJunFan> ncaller: does fdisk -l /dev/sda show you any partitions?
<ncaller> shouldn't /var/log/messages say which device is being assigned to it
<LeeJunFan> ncaller: dmesg should.
<ncaller> no it doesn't show any partitions
<ncaller> 4346726.339000]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup
<ncaller> [4346726.567000]  usb 1-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<ncaller> thats all dmesg says, but I didn't think ohci_hcd was the actual dev you mounted
<greg> Just got kubuntu running.  How do I get programs. (I'm moderately linux-aware, I just need the term to search for. )
<greg> "Adept" just gives blinking icon, then nothing.
<EricB> which package has inttypes.h
<ncaller> greg is the box configured for internet access already? if no it can cause adept to die
<ugen64> err
<ugen64> what's the default root password after a fresh install?
<ncaller> greg: apt-get update; apt-get install <package name>;
<greg> ncaller, I'm on the box right now.
<ncaller> grep: also edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file to add repositories of software
<greg> ncaller, is there a synaptic or kpackage or somethun??
<LeeJunFan> ncaller: it should say /dev/sda1 or some such thing.
<ncaller> right thats what I thought too
<LeeJunFan> [4294813.011000]   sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
<greg> "May" I use synaptic-- is it disrecommended?
<ncaller> greg: adept is kubuntu's synaptic
<ncaller> Adept works nicely once configured properly
<LeeJunFan> adept can edit your sources list too.
<greg> hmm.  Doing Konversation here but "adept" just locked up
<EricB> Action: BREAK but it doesn't tell me what broke or how to resolve it
<ncaller> greg can you show me grep -v "#" /etc/apt/sources.list
<ncaller> greg can you show me grep -v "#" /etc/apt/sources.list | sort | uniq
<greg> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<Linux_newbie> Is there any way to install gnome light from kubuntu?
<ncaller> http://scrapshells.com/~matt/random/dapper-sources - try importing some of this into that file, only change the words that say "dapper" to "breezy", then rerun adept
<greg> ncaller-- is that do me?
<ncaller> yes
<Linux_newbie> uhhh. I am guessing that wasnt directed to me so...
<greg> okay I see it is.
<greg> be back in 10-15 mins thanks
<Linux_newbie> Sooo... yeah
<ncaller> Anyone here using Noobuntu: Linux for Noobs ?
<Linux_newbie> I need to get a few things out of Gnome, but I don't need the whole thing
<Linux_newbie> So someone reccomended
<Linux_newbie> "Gnome light"
<My8os> is anyone here that can inform me what do i need to do in order to add the greek kubuntu community (#kubuntu-gr) to kubuntu.org and kubuntuforums.net ?
<Linux_newbie> but they had never used kubuntu so they didn't know how to get it
<ncaller> what do you need from gnome?
<JohnFlux> km0ti0n: np
<Linux_newbie> gnome-window-decorator
<Linux_newbie> I have compiz
<Linux_newbie> but its incompatible with kde-window-decorator
<Linux_newbie> So... here is where I am stuck
<Linux_newbie> is gnome light even compatible with kubuntu/ubuntu
<Linux_newbie> I will take that as a no
<Linux_newbie> Lot of activity here
<Desh> ok so i got my wlan working, how to i run a command line from within a folder?
<Desh> i want to install flash
<kosh> just use adept
<kosh> and have that install flash
<Desh> oh
<Desh> good idea
<Desh> lol
<Desh> i suck at adept tho
<Linux_newbie> Doesn't anybody have an answer
<kosh> all you have to do is open adept, tell it to look for flash, click on the flash program and tell it to install
<kosh> Linux_newbie: I have no idea what gnome light is
<Desh> hmm ok
<Desh> after that can i delete the directory?
<Desh> kinda like a windows exe installer
<Linux_newbie> kosh: Its gnome with only the bare minumum
<Desh> kde is better :P
<leafw> Linux_newbie: that is the foot alone.
<leafw> why not xcfe
<Desh> kde is better looking duh
<Desh> plus i dont like feet
<Linux_newbie> all I need is the gnome window decorator
<kosh> Desh: why would you delete any directory? just have adept do its thing
<Desh> yeah but i dont want the directory on my desktop
<Desh> ok lok i d/l flash tar.gz and exrtacted it into a folder
<Desh> *look
<Desh> this folder is on my dekstop
<Desh> adept is open
<Desh> but it doesnt auto find it
<kosh> god you are making this so hard
<Linux_newbie> leafw: what is xcfe?  I have Compiz and it needs gnome window decorator, its incompatible with kde window decorator
<Desh> lol im totaly new at this
<Desh> its another gui with its own tools i believe
<kosh> adept does not look at your desktop at all
<kosh> adept uses the package system
<leafw> xcfe is a "light kde"
<leafw> but he is gone
<Desh> so where do i put this folder in?
<kosh> you just open up adept, in search you type in flash,  in there you see a flashplugin-nonfree  you click on that, tell it to install and then hit the apply changes button at the top
<kosh> Desh: you don't do anything with that folder at all
<Desh> yeah i search flas and find nothing
<kosh> there was no need to go hunt down and download anything, the system can do that on its own
<Desh> flash
<leafw> xcfe is a "light kde"
<Desh> it doesnt show any packages when i search flash
<leafw> mr newbie
<Desh> oh i should turn that unverse thing on
<Linux_newbie> yes
<Linux_newbie> Ahhh
<leafw> Linux_newbie: and compiz/Xgl is not ready for normal use (aka "production environment"). If you want to play with it, there, please do.
<kosh> yes
<Desh> how do i do that? :)
<kosh> in the adept menu use manage repositories
<Linux_newbie> Well, I need the gnome window decorator
<Linux_newbie> And so I guess I need to get all of gnome
<kosh> click on the line you want to enable, remove the comment character and hit apply
<kosh> then click on fetch updates
<Desh> hmm so if i want to be able to download stuff directly from adept..which lines should i uncomment?
<kosh> Desh: uncomment lines that have multiverse and universe in them
<kosh> just right click on the line and hit enable
<Desh> whats main restricted?
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Desh> ah ok i'll look at that in a sec
<Desh> thanks all
<bimberi> !components ~= s/linux.org/.com/
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bimberi
<bimberi> heh (*switches to /query*)
<Desh> wow universe it is
<Desh> hmm it says theres an error
<Desh> for konqueror, which flash player should I get?
<fatejudger> I think there's one in the repos
<fatejudger> I always install flashplayer using firefox
<fatejudger> then use Konq to scan for the plugins
<fatejudger> but I think there's an easier way
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> I guess fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Desh> is it wise to uncomment all the lines?
<Desh> and have main, restricted and universe?
<Desh> ok mozilla flash plugin was installed
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Desh> No i enabled them all
<Desh> But is it wise to do so?
<fatejudger> Desh: sorry, I wasn't talking to you just then
<Desh> oh lol ok
<fatejudger> Desh: I needed the repos for myself :P
<bimberi> Desh: yes it's fine to have them all enabled
<Desh> ok, mozilla flash wont work in konqueror
<chip42> can i safely resize ext3 to make room at the begining of a drive?
<Red_Herring> uhhh... why does my HD keep failing?
<ryanakca> hmmm... I made the mistake of trying to use keytouch to get my multimedia keys to work... now the multimedia keys open up random programs each time I press them... is the a way to "undo" this
<nalioth> Red_Herring: have you run any S.M.A.R.T checks ?
<greg> ncaller thanks for advice of half hour ago!
* Red_Herring nalioth its a laptop
<nalioth> Red_Herring: it doesnt matter
<Red_Herring> how do i check it?
<nalioth> its got a hard drive, right?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<nalioth> Red_Herring: watch
<nalioth> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: (control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.), section utils, is optional. Version: 5.32-3ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 215 kB, Installed size: 548 kB
<nalioth> Red_Herring: ^^^^^
<Red_Herring> uhh, how do i access it?
<swedish> how do i fix it so that i do not have to type   ./ before files to execute them if they are in the current directory?
<nalioth> Red_Herring: one: you install it
<Red_Herring> heh
<Red_Herring> whoops
<nalioth> Red_Herring: two you run "smartctl"
<fatejudger> is anyone having trouble with kdm themes in the latest Dapper update?
<Desh> does flash work in konqueror at all?
<fatejudger> Desh: yes, it works great
<Desh> lol it wont for me :(
<fatejudger> Desh: did you rescan for plugins?
<Desh> rescan huh...
<Desh> lol no
<fatejudger> Desh: in Konq settings
<fatejudger> Desh: under plugins
<fatejudger> Desh: click scan
<Desh> ah ok thanks
<Desh> still no flash :( tho it said flash under plugins
<swedish> how do i fix it so that i do not have to type   ./ before files to execute them if they are in the current directory?
<fatejudger> swedish: that isn't a bug
<fatejudger> swedish: that's how it's supposed to work
<swedish> i know
<fatejudger> swedish: ./ just means execute
<crimsun> swedish: if you must, append '.' to $PATH
<swedish> ./ means current directory
<greg> Hi. What's recommended way of getting firefox-- it's not in adept.
<fatejudger> why would you want to take that off?
<crimsun> keep in mind there's a strong secure-by-default reason for not including '.' in $PATH
<fatejudger> greg: yes it is
<fatejudger> greg: universe maybe?
<greg> hmm
<swedish> because its annoying
<fatejudger> swedish: it's there for a reason
<swedish> grr :)
<greg> k
<fatejudger> greg: do you not like Konqueror?
<greg> pterandon.blogspot.com  crashes Konq but not Fox or IE.  I find I ultimately need both.
<ryanakca> hmmm... I made the mistake of trying to use keytouch to get my multimedia keys to work... now the multimedia keys open up random programs each time I press them... is the a way to "undo" this
<fatejudger> greg: it shouldn't
<fatejudger> greg: it doesn't crash Konq for me
<fatejudger> greg: that's Kaffeine that's crashing it
<fatejudger> greg: because it has embedded video in there
<fatejudger> greg: you need to switch Kaffeine to use Xine
<fatejudger> greg: it's not going to just magically work in Firefox either
<greg> k
<fatejudger> greg: it just won't play the video if you use Firefox
<greg> k
<greg> where's setting in kaff?
<fatejudger> greg: are you using Breezy?
<greg> And I'm not seeing either firefox or povray in adept: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ggRr9d95.txt
<greg> yes, 5.10
<fatejudger> greg: you'll need to get Kaffeine-xine
<kosh> greg: if you have konq crashing turn off javascript
<fatejudger> kosh: that isn't his problem
<ryanakca> greg: YOUR site doesnt crash konq for me either
<fatejudger> kosh: it's Kaffeine
<kosh> greg: that is one thing konq needs to do better ,kill bad javascript
<kosh> ah ok that seems strange
<greg> k.
<fatejudger> kosh: Kaffeine in Breezy is pretty unstable
<fatejudger> kosh: Kaffeine in general is unstable
<greg> but how to get Kaffeine-xine: not in adept with this resoucres.lsit: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ggRr9d95.txt
<fatejudger> greg: it should be
<fatejudger> greg: are you sure that you've fetched the new repos?
<kosh> hmm I have not had crashing problems with kaffeine however I am using kaffeine-xine
<Red_Herring> is it a problem when dpkg errors when i try to install something using apt?
<kosh> yeah that would be a problem
<nalioth> Red_Herring: depends on what you are doing
<Red_Herring> um, installing a hart drive monitoring thing
<greg> how fetch new?
<Red_Herring> as in i think my hard drive is dying, and i wanna install SMART tools
<fabioFx> exist any converter m3u to html? :)
<ryanakca> hmmm... I made the mistake of trying to use keytouch to get my multimedia keys to work... now the multimedia keys open up random programs each time I press them... is the a way to "undo" this
<greg> fatejudger, THANKS, I'm rolling!
<nalioth> Red_Herring: get your liveCD out, and install smartmontools on it
<Mungallo> anyone had any sucess setting up/using webmin on breezy?
<ryanakca> !webmin
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount for webmin instructions for Ubuntu. Webmin runs on https://localhost:10000
<greg> Hi. can someone point me to menu item in Konqueror to choose kaffeine-xine? thanks
<fatejudger> greg: it's called Kaffeine
<fatejudger> greg: it's weird
<greg> oh, I guess in kaffeine I make a settings change, right?
<fatejudger> greg: Settings->Player Engine->Kaffeine
<fatejudger> greg: yes
<fatejudger> brb
<Mungallo> thanks ryan
<greg> hmm. fatejudger,  went through adept to install kaffeine-xine, but it ain't there in kaffeine's settings drop-down
<kosh> stop kaffine, kill it and try it agian
<kosh> again
<kosh> if you close kaffeine it doesn't really close since it lives in the taskbar
<greg> good point, kosh, but multiple "Quits" don't do the trick.
<kosh> ah found another weird thing, the xine engine is not called xine in the settings
<kosh> go to settings -> player engine and select kaffeine
<greg> Gstreamer?
<kosh> that is the one that is the xine engine
<greg> no still a crash
* kosh kicks kaffeine
<ryanakca> hmmm... I made the mistake of trying to use keytouch to get my multimedia keys to work... now the multimedia keys open up random programs each time I press them... is the a way to "undo" this
<greg> I hate that dizzying spinning logo *greg kicks kaffeine
<kosh> ryanakca: well you can probably just remove keytouch
<kosh> ryanakca: however I don't really know what it did
<ryanakca> kosh: I tried that, nothing happened... it was removed (thanks to apt), but the configurations stayed... now I have no clue what they are, how to remove them etc,etc,etc
<kosh> hmm
<kosh> ryanakca: can you tell me what the name of the package you removed was?
<ryanakca> kosh: keytouch and keytouch-editor... keytouch provided a whole list of programs
<kosh> apt-get remove --purge keytouch keytouch-editor
<kosh> and then try logging out and logging back in again
<kosh> see if that gets rid of it
<ryanakca> kosh: http://pastebin.ca/47100
<greg> ALL- thanks, somwhow the site is now working equally well on Konq as IE. :) :( !
<SlimG> Does XGL & Compiz work with KDE yet?
<kosh> okay dpkg -P keytouch keytouch-editor
<ryanakca> kosh: ty... fixed it... it didn't do it for me, but it did tell me what directories had the config files so that I could manually remove them
<fatejudger> SlimG: nvidia, yes, ATI, no
<ohnoes> i have a question
<ohnoes> is there a package i can dpkg-reconfigure to setup my network devices?
<ohnoes> i wasn't connected to LAN during initial setup
<ohnoes> so i think i screwed up the network settings
<karat> Where are the repository file(s) stored
<chavo> karat, /etc/apt/sources.list
<karat> Is there some list I can download that has a bunch of them already enabled
<karat> Sort of setting this sytem up in a hurry heh :-x
<chavo> karat, yeah but i can't remember the url off hand
<karat> ahh found a system that i have access to that has htem
<karat> now if i can just get this laptop feel right :)
<karat> so awsome
<karat> set this machine up in no time
<karat> thanks kubuntu :)
<Tonio_> anyone interested in testing kio-beagle ?
<gfx> guys, how can I w
<gfx> how can I change the mouse wheel sensitivity for GTK apps like firefox, it doesnt seem to obey KDE's Control center
<gfx> how can I change the mouse wheel sensitivity for GTK apps like firefox, it doesnt seem to obey KDE's Control center
<gfx> how can I change the mouse wheel sensitivity for GTK apps like firefox, it doesnt seem to obey KDE's Control center
<tristanmike> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<tristanmike> and DON'T ping me
<gfx> tristanmike: wats wrong with the PING?
<LeeJunFan> gfx: http://www.lacarte.org/online/irc/mircrulz.html
<gfx> sory :(
<tristanmike> i have asked you to stop, that's all i'm going to say about the topic, thank you
<gfx> trappist: how rude, ur acting like debian
<gfx> which is better an imac G5 dual-C or a clone with KUBUNTU?
<LeeJunFan> gfx: get yourself a dual core athlon :)
<gfx> thats too expensive :(
<gfx> LeeJunFan: which do you prefer an imac or a clone?
<LeeJunFan> I don't care for mac's, but that's just personal preference based on the OS they come with. I've never really looked at the hardware close.
<AngryElf> why on earth is KDE restting my resolution everytime i log in to somethin other than what i had it set to previously??????
<gfx> hey, how to I on  1:1 copy my ext3 HDD?
<gfx> I want to migrate my kubuntu on a larger HDD
<gfx> help me pl
<gfx> help me pls
<regeya_> heh.
<kosh> look at man cp
<gfx> regeya_: help
<regeya_> cp -ax /one/mountpoint /theother/mountpoint
<kosh> cp -a should do it
<gfx> kosh: its to confusing
<regeya_> man cp
<laszlok> gfx: 1:1?
<gfx> kosh: are you sure? how about the GRUB bootloader?
<gfx> one to one copy
<regeya_> gfx, erm, at the risk of sounding cruel, if the manpage for cp is too confusing, just please stop right now and wait until a later date, when the manpage *isn't* too confusing.
<kosh> gfx: you have to reinstall grub
<kosh> a live cd works great for doing that
<regeya_> and if you'd like to watch filenames whiz by at an alarming rate during the copy, cp -avx /one/mountpoint /theother/mountpoint
<frank23> gfx: I have a much better way (I think) wait a sec
<gfx> regeya_: any kernel modifications neded? im going to migrate it on a logical partition, its on a /dev/hda1 now im going to move it to /dev/sda8
<kosh> frank23: if your way involves dd please don't do that
<regeya_> gfx: listen to kosh here...seriously, if the cp manpage is too confusing at this point, I'd run off and improve my chops, if it were me.
<regeya_> whee.
<kosh> umm
* regeya_ renames himself 'pilate', runs off to wash his hands
<kosh> hmm
<sledge> DOUBLE-CHOP!
<gfx> kosh:  dd is used to copy hdd fragments?
<kosh> so you need to copy the data, reset grub, change /etc/fstab for the new mounts, change the kernel args that grub gives and that should do it
<frank23> gfx: kosh: find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/    http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ adpat these instructions
<kosh> gfx: please don't even think about using dd for this :)
<gfx> kosh: ill use cp to copy?
<kosh> oh yeah and make sure the kernel you have on the new filesystem is capable of reading the scsi disk you are installing it on
<gfx> kosh: how do I tell kubuntu about its new SWAP drive?
<kosh> gfx: honestly what you should do is just reinstall and just copy your home directory over
<sledge> gfx: swapon
<kosh> sledge: not quite correct, that is a temp manual solution but it needs its entry in /etc/fstab fixed
<kosh> this is something I could do in slightly more timethen it takes to copy the data but I don't think I can walk through it
<sledge> of course
<regeya_> gfx: by doing it this way, you'll basically need to copy, set up grub, and well, I think that's about it...if you're not comfortable doing any of that on your own...third warning, stop now.  or at least, if you can't get it working later, promise everyone you will *not* attempt to get an article posted on ZDNet about how much kubuntu sucks. ;-)
<frank23> kosh: does cp handle soft links/hard links well?
<kosh> has done fine when I have done it
<kosh> using -a
<kosh> I have live switched servers many times to larger hard drives with it
<gfx> kosh: how about restrictions
<kosh> what restrictions?
<gfx> regeya_: I like kubuntu im a PRO
<gfx> kosh: I mean should I do it as Root?
<kosh> a PRO what? :)
<kosh> umm yeah you have to do it as root
<kosh> as a user it won't work at all :)
<gfx> kosh: PRO GNU Kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> a pro and you have to ask if you need to be root?
<gfx> LeeJunFan: PRO != professional
<LeeJunFan> ah :)
<gfx> LeeJunFan: im a newbie
<gfx> kosh: ok here I go I just 'cp -a'
<LeeJunFan> gfx: well copying one HD to another may not be a task for a newbie, but then on the other hand one has to both succeed and fail a few times to learn.
<LeeJunFan> gfx - not just -a
<LeeJunFan> gfx: you want to use -ax
<gfx> LeeJunFan: is this correct 'cp -a / /dev/sda8
<gfx> cp -a <root> <logical partition 8>
<LeeJunFan> gfx: no, you need to partition your destination.
<regeya_> gfx: listen to everyone, including me...not being vain.  stop stop STOP
<gfx> regeya_: huh?
<gfx> regeya_: wats the syntax?
<regeya_> gfx: seriously, you don't seem to be getting it at all...please just stop, read, pay attention, and try to understand before you make plans on how to do it...from what I'm reading, that's not happening yet.  not meaning to be rude, just trying to save you from a headache...and TWO of us so far have run the proper syntax by you.
<gfx> kosh: should I do it in terminal?
<frank23> gfx: you have to mount the destination too to /media/somename
<LeeJunFan> gfx: Think of it this way, you are asking a bunch of flight instructors how to do a barrel roll in a F-22.
<LeeJunFan> gfx: and you've never been in a plane.
<regeya_> 'so I just throw the stick to the left, correct?'
<regeya_> 'no it's not that simple at all'
<regeya_> 'ok here goes...'
<LeeJunFan> Perhaps an F-22 was the wrong example, the fly by wire in that is probably good enough that most anyone could do it. :)
<gfx> ok root is mounted on / and /dev/sda8 is mounted on /media/sda8
<gfx> I just need the syntax and ill be on my way
<LeeJunFan> gfx, do you have sda partitioned with swap space and what not?
<LeeJunFan> gfx: sudo cp -xa / /media/sda8
<gfx> LeeJunFan: /dev/sda8 is EXT3 and /devsda9 is WAP
<gfx> WAP*
<gfx> SWAP*
<frank23> gfx: now would be a good time to create a separate /home partition if you haven't yet
<LeeJunFan> gfx: will copy everything on / to your dest drive, it WILL NOT copy the bootloader (grub).
<gfx> LeeJunFan: can I just grub install /dev/sda?
<gfx> it will overwrite my XP bootloader but doesnt matter
<gfx> synatx?
<LeeJunFan> gfx: more like sd0 with grub, but basically yeah, you'll have to edit the menu.lst file for grub to point at the right locations too.
<LeeJunFan> gfx: do you have separate partitions on your source drive like /home, /var?
<kosh> the bootload is not part of the partition
<gfx> LeeJunFan: umm no.. I installed it on the 'all files on one partition option'
<gfx> LeeJunFan: I like it that way
<LeeJunFan> gfx: okay, just checking to make sure everything was going to be copied right.
<LeeJunFan> gfx: cp -x won't follow mounted filesystems, which is why you want that.
<gfx> LeeJunFan: wat do you mean?
<LeeJunFan> gfx: without the -x it will copy all contents of /proc, /sys, /dev to your destination drive, which you don't want.
<gfx> LeeJunFan: wats wrong with copying /proc /sys etc. ?
<LeeJunFan> gfx: those are pseudo filesystems, they are not on your disk, and you don't want them on your destination disk.
<kosh> well proc is not real for one
<gfx> LeeJunFan: ok so proc and sys will  they exist if I dont boot to say kubuntu OS say if I cp from Knoppis or a kubuntu LIVECD?
<LeeJunFan> gfx: they will be empty dirs.
<gfx> LeeJunFan: I mean /proc and /sys are they temp files?
<gfx> LeeJunFan: so its better to cp on a live CD?
<LeeJunFan> gfx: not temp files, temp filesystems.
<gfx> LeeJunFan: ok.. so any good syntax to use?
<gfx> LeeJunFan: can I just drag and drop files from knoppix?
<LeeJunFan> just like your drive is mounted to /media/sda8 /proc and /sys are ram filesystems which the kernel stores system info in.
<LeeJunFan> gfx: no, use cp, but cp -ax /. /media/sda8/.
<gfx> wats ./? suppose to mean?
<frank23> gfx: the -x option in cp makes sure cp will avoid things like /proc
<gfx> LeeJunFan: if I boot to knoppix my root "/" now maybe would be /dev/hda1? which is mounted somewhere
<gfx> UNIONFS?
<gfx> LeeJunFan: dont wori if this fails , remember im copying not moving so I can just delete and start over, no harm done
<gfx> :)
<gfx> guys? bz?
<gfx> and oh last question, is QTPARTED SAFE?
<kosh> probably not, but not partition tool is safe :)
<LeeJunFan> gfx: once you get moved you will have to edit your grub and re-install as well as fstab to make sure it's got the right devices and nods.
<LeeJunFan> nodes.
<gfx> LeeJunFan: yes its the menu.list and /etc/fstab no worries :)
<LeeJunFan> gfx: okay, good luck.
<gfx> LeeJunFan: ok now rebboting
<Parkotron> Does anyone know how to hide the kicker with DCOP?
<firewire> hmm where are the x11 headers?
<firewire> I can't find the right pacakge
<Kamping_Kaiser> lookk for the -dev packages
<firewire> I am
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you hvae the deb-src lines enabled in your sources list?
<MrClever> libx11-dev
<LeeJunFan> you don't need src for devel stuff.
<Kamping_Kaiser> there's a factoid for it, but i don't know it ;)
<MrClever> libx11-dev - X11 client-side library (development headers)
<bimberi> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<MrClever> there's also xlibs-dev - X Window System client library development files transitional package
<firewire> ah there it is
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<nalioth> firewire: ^^^^^
<nalioth> blah
<nalioth> i shouldn't irc from bed
<glick> scuse me im trying to compile a sample little kde app
<glick> http://developer.kde.org/~larrosa/tutorial/p2.html
<glick> but i cant seem to compile it
<glick> it cant find the kde headers
<glick> can anyone help me?
<frank23> glick: install kdelibs4-dev
<glick> frank23: its installed
<glick> am i compiling it incorrectly?
<glick> im using qmake -project
<glick> qmake
<glick> then make
<frank23> glick: I don't know....
<frank23> glick: maybe you need another kde -dev package
<nalioth> glick: kde-devel
<nalioth> glick: kdebase-dev
<nalioth> !qtincludes
<ubotu> If a program asks for "QT includes" you should install the package kde-devel
<glick> all installed
<frank23> anyone running kde 3.5.2 in breezy yet? any issues with it?
<Wallalai> Hi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@*chodder]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> quit
<ubuntu> exit
<frank23> anyone running kde 3.5.2 in breezy yet? any issues with it?
<ncaller> I did a dist-upgrade to dapper the other day and my ALSA and ati-proprietary drivers stopped working.  So I did an apt-get install linux-image-k7 or whatever it was and that fixed the problem with my ALSA.  However my ATI drivers still don't work... I tried reinstalling them: apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx; but it said they were already installed
<nalioth> ncaller: #ubuntu+1 is a better venue for dapper discussion
<ncaller> even for dapper/kubuntu?
<ncaller> well I guess video drivers have very little to do with KDE
<nalioth> ncaller: dapper kubuntu dapper xubuntu dapper ubuntu dapper server dapper kitchen sink edition
<BeOSMrX> test
<BeOSMrX> hiya, just booted the kubuntu 5.1 live cd, and I am lost, why does it have to be 650MB big, when all I get are a few light apps ?
<BeOSMrX> where is all the mysterious data gone too ? to make my download take longer or what
<frank23> BeOSMrX: those 650 MBs don't contain only a few apps but a whole OS plus apps
<BeOSMrX> why does it take 650 just for a live cd
<BeOSMrX> beos can boot with 14MB
<frank23> BeOSMrX: consider there is an office suite, cd burning,
<BeOSMrX> office suite only take less than 200MB
<BeOSMrX> and no games ?
<BeOSMrX> no firefox ?
<frank23> BeOSMrX: the aim was not to make it as small as possible. kubuntu has konqueror by default as web browser. ubuntu has firefox by default
<frank23> BeOSMrX: you can install anything in the repos if you want (like firefox)
<BeOSMrX> repos ? how do I get to that
<frank23> !adept
<ubotu> I heard adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<BeOSMrX> oh
<BeOSMrX> that thing
<BeOSMrX> i'm opening it
<BeOSMrX> how do I search for games ?
<BeOSMrX> what's the best 3D game
<frank23> BeOSMrX: open source 3d game? I'm not sure...
<Dasnipa`> "best" is all relative
<BeOSMrX> all right I got my desired explinations, but all these things on the 'adept' they're ON the CD, but not 'installed' right ?
<Hobbsee> some of them
<BeOSMrX> how do I know ?
<Hobbsee> a lot of them are on the internet, waiting to be downloaded
<Hobbsee> hmmm...good question
<BeOSMrX> the Adept screen is unresponcive
<BeOSMrX> it won't close
<frank23> Hobbsee: All the packages on CD will show as installed already. anything not installed is on the internet
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee rarely uses adept
<BeOSMrX> Window with title "Adept" is not responding. This window belongs to application adept (PID=18222, hostname=localhost).
<BeOSMrX> Do you wish to terminate this application? (All unsaved data in this application will be lost.)
<BeOSMrX> that is piss poor, I download a large isntall live cd, and I can't even install a 300KB application!
<frank23> BeOSMrX: you should be able to kill it... it's strange that is froze though
<BeOSMrX> i did kill it, well this CD is going in the garbage, I'm going to try ubuntu live
<TobyK> hi... need some help with usb drives on kubuntu
<TobyK> can someone please help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whtas the problem?
<TobyK> if i plug in a usb drive, my computer crashes
<TobyK> looking at dmesg, it sees the device
<TobyK> then says something like "trying address 1, device not accepting address 1"
<TobyK> and so on until address 5
<TobyK> then I get an error "ata command XXXX timedout"
<TobyK> and then computer hangs if it tries to read from hard drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> TobyK: is your system up to date?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, so this is a USB harddrive?
<TobyK> yup
<TobyK> fully
<Kamping_Kaiser> not a flashdisc?
<TobyK> it's a flash disk, but same happens with hard drie
<TobyK> i think it's because I have Serial ATA
<TobyK> the same version of kubuntu works fine on another PC with an IDE hard drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i don't use Kubuntu, but i have no issues with sata+usb at the same time
<TobyK> so noone else has this problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> TobyK: can you look in launchpad to check, as i wont be able to replicate it
<TobyK> where do i find launchpad?
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://launchpad.net/malone for bugs
<TobyK> thanks, will go there now
<Kamping_Kaiser> np.
<ubuntu> Hi I am using dd to make an image of a drive is there any file size limit the dd can restore?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no that i know of
<ubuntu> I was just wondering about if there was a 2Gb limit, thanks, I wont worry about using split then.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i doubt there a limit - it's certainly more then 100 or so gig (as i know people who back up hdds with dd)
<ubuntu> good, on to another topic, if I boot with a live CD then mount a working Linux boot partition and archive all the files there, can I then restore the files to another drive, and the Linux partition will work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> archive all the fiels on the live cd or partition?
<ubuntu> from the partition.
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm not quite clear where thefiels are going -  from partition -> over netork via livecd?
<ubuntu> nop here is what I am doing, I have a old Linux partition, it was setup to do a very specilized job (I haven't got the details on how this was made), I need to duplicate this setup on another drive, so I have booted from a Live CD, mounted the partition, if I then archive all the files on that partition and restore to another partition on another drive will the new copy boot?
<ubuntu> assuming I resetup GRUB
<gnu_style> why does it fail to stop kernel load deamon?
<gnu_style> why does it fail to stop kernel load deamon?
<erofee> hi all
<erofee> can someone tell me what prelinking is, and why/why not should i do it?
<gnu_style> is there a windows port for Konversion or X-chat?
<visik7> gnu_style: xchat yes
<visik7> konversion no
<visik7> kvirc yes
<visik7> but mirc perform well on windows
<gnu_style> visik7yepey, i got it
<bris> bonjour
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<weedar> I'm unable to print pdf files - has anyone else had the same problem?
<erofee> can someone tell me what prelinking is, and why/why not should i do it?
<km0ti0n> I have a dualhead card how do I make use of both?
<km0ti0n> In my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file I o0nly have one moniter defined
<km0ti0n> should I add a 2nd, of cause with the correct h/v syncs
<erofee> does anyone here use Apollon?
<nico8481> hi
* kokurya^afk is back.
<GNUstye> hey
<robotgeek> erofee: yea
<smoosh> i've got a problem with xscreensaver, it is installed, but don't appear nothing in the screen saver configuration applet of kde...
<visik7> smoosh: xscreensaver isn't the screensaver of kde ?
<visik7> smoosh: xscreensaver isn't the screensaver of kde
<smoosh> visik7: yes, but it should work also in kde
<visik7> why don't u just use the kde screensaver support ?
<smoosh> visik7: because i need xmatrix screensaver, wich is in xscreensaver...
<smoosh> visik7: yesterday it working in kde... i've formatted and re-installed breezy, and now i'm unable to get it working
<smoosh> i've got a problem with xscreensaver, it is installed, but don't appear nothing in the screen saver configuration applet of kde...
<arafat> !kchmviewer
<ubotu> arafat: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<visik7> arafat: xchm
<visik7> ?
<Rayman> hmmh
<Rayman> somehow x won't start up with one of my user accounts.
<Rayman> I get errors like: Time out locking authorifty file ~.ICEauthority
<Rayman> let's see
<Rayman> the /usr/bin/iceauth timeouts while trying to lock ~.ICEauthority
<Rayman> any help? :f
<bimberi> Rayman: check that .ICEauthority is owned by that user
<Rayman> bimberi: i chowned it to the user. was for some reason owned by root
<Rayman> but that didn't fix it.
<bimberi> Rayman: i think you can delete but to be safe try renaming it (say to .ICEauthority_backup)
<Rayman> bimberi: seems like that did it.
<Rayman> wonder what caused the error in the first place.
<Rayman> oh, I did do a dist-upgrade. But I do it daily and this is the first time something like this comes up.
<Rayman> bimberi: thank you. :)
<bimberi> Rayman: np :) idk why sorry, looks like it's a common think though ...
<bimberi> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<_shane> hi i have just installed kubuntu on a laptop. :) every thing seems to be working fine. I would like to know how I can check if the internal modem is working.
<giamp45> Hi
<Rayman> not really KDE related, but if anyone of you could recommend a lightweight P2P app I'd be pleased.
<Rayman> maybe even a Gnutella one and one for torrents.
<JakubS> ktorrent and apollon
<Kasei^> Hi
<Kasei^> I want to install  bittorrent 4.0.4 but i cant
<Kasei^> i mean i install it from deb
<Kasei^> but it doesent work
<Rayman> JakubS: one without kdelibs?
<JakubS> rtorrent (ncurses based), dunno for gnutella
<somaliunix> '
* OdyX finds the room very silencious.
* redguy claps his hands to make some noise and wake people up
* OdyX helps... And sings.
* Hobbsee runs quickly in the opposite direction!  :P
<nico8481> re
* OdyX indicates to Hobbsee that the room is little and makes big and noisy echo...
* Hobbsee frowns
* OdyX changes register... One more upper...
* raphink comes in, looks around... turns back and leaves
<OdyX> raphink: pas cool...
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
* Kamping_Kaiser waits for ppl to stop taking about themself in 3rd person ;P
* OdyX is waiting too.
* Tm_T doesn't know wtf is happening here, nor care ;)
* OdyX is just trying to make the ambiance a little funnyer
<Google_Firefox> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> please
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need a very fast thing
<OdyX> seems bot for making money...
<OdyX> Tallia1Kubuntu: yep ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tried a rocket?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i have a laptop with PC2100 512MB rams
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in two slots of 256 each
<OdyX> Kamping_Kaiser: XD
<OdyX> Tallia1Kubuntu: go on...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i put  a PC2700 512 and a PC2100 256 instead without risking to burn anything?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no. not without risc
<Kamping_Kaiser> *risk
<Tallia1Kubuntu> What would be the risk?
* OdyX doesn't know..
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm working on the asumption that they have differnt voltage requrements
<Kamping_Kaiser> also, the fast stick is likely to be slowed to the speed of the slow stick, or the slow one clocked up - quite an overclock
<OdyX> Tallia1Kubuntu: should ask to your vendor to change it...
<OdyX> he'll take responsability => no risk...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i can't do it
<OdyX> you just killed him =
<OdyX> ?
<OdyX> your go to a specialist...
<Kamping_Kaiser> basicly, how much do you love the new RAM stick? if you love it a lot, don't screw with it :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just spoke with a friend of mine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and he told me that they have same voltage requirement
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. one problem dealt with.
<Kamping_Kaiser> now the main concurn is that one stick will either be clocked down (isthat ok?) or one clocked up
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it depends from the slowest one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and from the motherboard
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know... but or i do this or i buy a 1GB stick throwing away 2*256
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me try :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it's dual channel memory, you need 2 sticks anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Kabal> I've got troubles with Kubuntu 5.10 KDE 3.4.3.
<Kabal> When I have a folder over the 30.000 jpg files.. whole KDE goes trippin :(
<Kabal> I've got 750Megs of internal memory that goes 100%!
<Kabal> My whole system is not responding anymore.. how can I reasonably shutdown system?
<OdyX> Kabal: take a google-look on "SysRQ"...
<Kabal> OdyX: Process Nuke?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kabal: have you waited af ew minutes for it to thumbnail everything?
<OdyX> Kabal:  ???
<Kabal> Alt+SysRq does nothing
<Kabal> Kamping_Kaiser: I did.. that went pretty well.. then I opend ONE JPG file with Gwenview..
<Kabal> now it is not responding.. just cacheing for hours now..
<Kabal> even my mouse is not responding..
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow. nice effort
<Kamping_Kaiser> (wb Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Hobbsee> kpowersave works again :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kabal: tried opening a file using gwenview without the folder open in the background?
<_philipp> kabal, just shut down everything and change the file preview settings less aggressive
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it WORKED!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> what did?
<OdyX> Tallia1Kubuntu: happy to learn it..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now i am up at quite 800MB
<Kabal> Kamping_Kaiser: Not yet but I will try when I got my system back :) Still caching at the moment.. no kb that responds
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :):):)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Kabal :)
<Kabal> _philipp: have noted the preview setting.. wil try that too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> PC2100 DDR 256 + PC2700 DRR 512 are working togheter to make my laptop powerful! :)
<mhterres> morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tallia1Kubuntu: i wonder if they are both running at different speeds - i doubt it
<Kabal> But I can't stop the caching process.. goes on for hours now.. and kb and mouse aren't responsive anymore.
* kokurya^afk is back.
<Kabal> just slam the system off?? that a good idea?
<slow-motion> hallo
<visik7> how can I enble nfs fileshare ?
<zmo> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is, like, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mothership> hi
<mothership> guys im trying to get wireless working
<mothership> anyone give advice?
<mothership> please
<visik7> I've installed nfs-kernel-server
<visik7> but if I type
<visik7> nfs://localhost/
<visik7> it says:
<visik7> Authorization Failed localhost authentication not supported
<mothership> could someone direct me to get little configuration help on kubuntu ?
<mothership> like wheres a good live site?
<Hobbsee> mothership: maybe kde.org?
<mothership> thanks
<mothership> Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper
<mothership> Some wireless LAN vendors refuse to release hardware specifications or drivers for their products for operating systems other than Microsoft Windows. NdisWrapper makes it possible to use such hardware with Linux by means of a loadable kernel module that "wraps around" NDIS (Windows network driver API) drivers.
<mothership> This package contains the userspace tools. The default Ubuntu kernel already provides the required modules. If you use a custom kernel, you might also need the kernel module package.
<mothership> thats the problem
<Narodnjak> why doesn't my desktop appear
<Narodnjak> insted of that
<Narodnjak> it put's me in console ? :/
<Narodnjak> and it say's domething about unable to load resolution temporary
<Narodnjak> anyone ?
<dipnlik> Narodnjak: if it was me i'd try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but not sure, wait a little for other ideas from other ppl in the channel
<Narodnjak> dipnlik i'm usig virtual PC and running a kubuntuLive
<Narodnjak> and it sets me a resolution of 1600x600 ...
<Narodnjak> even if i mark the only acceptable one 640x800 till 1024x768
<GNU_Style> I can install openmotif, it tells of an unmet dependincies
<GNU_Style> how to install?
<Narodnjak> i only need one live linux wich has Kdevelop installed ...
<dipnlik> Narodnjak: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as needed (but make a backup first!)
<Narodnjak> dipnlik don't need to make backup i'm runnin on LiveLinux ...
<dipnlik> Narodnjak: oh, true. take a look at it and see if it has entries for resolutions you don't want and remove them
<Narodnjak> k
<Narodnjak> i just restarted it
<Narodnjak> and when it gets to console
<Narodnjak> i'll try
<iGotNoTime> dipnlik, are you good with the xorg.conf file?
<iGotNoTime> if so I have an issue
<dipnlik> iGotNoTime: not good, but hey, just ask :)
<iGotNoTime> :)
<iGotNoTime> well I have an Averatec 3200 series laptop
<iGotNoTime> it has touchpad, when I tap the touchpad it responds as a double-click
<visik7>  sudo mount -t nfs localhost:/home/visi/share/ /mnt/   works   nfs://localhost doesn't
<iGotNoTime> it is supposed to be a feature, but it is very annoying to me
<iGotNoTime> in XP I could disable it, but in xorg.conf it appears to simply be a ps2 mouse
<iGotNoTime> nothing on the so called feature
<iGotNoTime> any guesses?
<dipnlik> iGotNoTime: WOW, that's a very annoying feature really
<iGotNoTime> yes especially when my palm barely touches as I am typing :(
<dipnlik> iGotNoTime: looks like this is a 'feature' from the touchpad itself
<mornfall> is it synaptics?
<iGotNoTime> yes
<dipnlik> iGotNoTime: maybe the laptop instruction booklet has some info on this? maybe a hard way to disable this? bios stuff or something...
<iGotNoTime> I never even thought of that!
<iGotNoTime> dipnlik, it just might!
<Narodnjak> error temorary fail in name resolution <--- what is that ... ?
<dipnlik> Narodnjak: network connection problem
<Narodnjak> hmm
<Narodnjak> like ?
<Narodnjak> and here i have again 1600x480 grrr :/
<Narodnjak> i'll just have to w8 for console to load
<dipnlik> iGotNoTime: google says you can disable the touchpad in the bios. maybe you can configure the double tap there too
<brunft> Question ... is it a bad idea to install dapper packages in Kubuntu Breezy?
<iGotNoTime> will try in just a bit dipnlik, it is charging now :)
<dipnlik> iGotNoTime: (ok it is talking about the 6000 series, but anyway it is worth a try :)
<iGotNoTime> yes
<raphink> anyone could recommend me a pcmcia wifi card that works out of the box ?
<raphink> and preferably works with mac os too ;)
<slow-motion> bbl maybe
<milan> hallo :) heeft iemand hier een idee waarom mijn CD Drive niet bij de opslagapparaten staat?
<tristanmike> !de
<arrinmurr> !nl
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<nico8481> mouaha
<ziza> !vanilla
<ubotu> ziza: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<douglas> Has anyone here setup mythtv in kubuntu, I can't seem to configure the mythtv-database correctly
<karat> I've got a brand new system and i can't watch movies off my dvd mplayer because its so jumpy, i've got intel onboard graphics i'm wondering if thats the problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try turning on dma
<karat> hrm suck :( it seems to be on the same channel as my hard drive and doesn't like dma
<karat> i hadn't thought of dma though, thats probably the issue. thanks
<erofee> Hi all
<erofee> has anyone here installed apache on Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jpatrick> erofee: ^
<erofee> thanks
<jpatrick> you're welcome
<George`TW> does kubuntu support traditional chinese?
<laplars> I try to connect to my linux with VNC. I lock the session of the pc i try to connect to, I get connected and see the locked screen, but cannot log in. Mouse/keys dont work :(
<Pa4trick> how do i find out what video card i have on my computer? something equivalent to lspci.
<tristanmike> Pa4trick: kinfocenter ?
<tristanmike> that's similar to device manager...do you need command line?
<Pa4trick> tristanmike: console, non-kde, lower level
<Pa4trick> tristanmike: yes
<tristanmike> have you asked un #ubuntu ?
<Pa4trick> tristanmike: no, because they banned me
<Pa4trick> tristanmike: they are irrational
<Pa4trick> tristanmike: they banned my ip class
<jpatrick> Pa4trick: hi
<mendred> can someone explain what the version numbers of packages in ubuntu mean? for eg. kopete 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu3
<jpatrick> mendred: that's the 3.5.1 verison of Kopete
<mendred> well..i need to know cause i built a deb for kopete 0.12 beta2 and dpkg keeps saying that its downgrading
<klugez> mendred: you can ignore 4:, it 3.5.1 is upstream version -0 is debian revision (meaning it hasn't been packaged in debian) and ubuntu3 is third ubuntu version of it
<Pa4trick> how do i find out what video card i have on my computer? something equivalent to lspci. i need a command line command.
<mendred> klugez: how do i version a package for kopete 0.12 beta2
<mendred> to let dpkg know that it is actually higher version
<jpatrick> 5:
<klugez> jpatrick: no
<klugez> changing epoch is a bad idea
<klugez> since it wouldn't be upgraded later
<mendred> yes thats why i didn't do that
<jpatrick> klugez: oh yeah
<klugez> i'd make it 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu3~0.12beta2 or something
<klugez> so next ubuntu version would replace it
<mendred> hmmm ok
<mendred> will it be considered as >=the existing one?
<mendred> cause kdenetwork depends on it
<mendred> and needs >= that
<klugez> i think so, but i'm not absolutely sure
<mendred> k will give it a shot..
<klugez> you could make it ubuntu4, if it doesn't
<klugez> because next kopete package is likely to be in kde 3.5.2
<mendred> u saying no more updates to the present one?..
<mendred> in 3.5.1 that is
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> what's happening here
<klugez> well, i'd guess that next kopete package will be in 3.5.2
<mendred> oh cool
<Tm_T> 0.11.2 yes
<klugez> but Tm_T might actually know something :)
<cycus_zwisus> is it safe to upgrade to kde 3.5.2 already?
<Tm_T> I should know ;)
<Tm_T> cycus_zwisus: nothing is safe
<jonttu87> why not 5.0 ? :)
<Tm_T> oxygen is killing poison
<jonttu87> i mean 4.0
<mendred> Tm_T: I am making a package for kopete 0.12 beta2
<mendred> so want to know what version to put there
<Tm_T> jonttu87: huono
<Tm_T> mendred: hmm, I thought I was doing it
<Pa4trick> how do i find out what video card i have on my computer? something equivalent to lspci. i need a command line command.
<jonttu87> :D
<cycus_zwisus> 3.5.2. on breezy
<mendred> Tm_T: personal package :)
<mendred> not for mass consumption
<Tm_T> mendred: don't do, you have package from me in ~2h
<Tm_T> mendred: if you're in dapper
<mendred> yes i am :)
<mendred> actually compiled and used checkinstall
<Tm_T> mendred: actually, you can have one right now
<mendred> to make my package
<Tm_T> ;(
<Tm_T> mendred: anyway, if you like to, you get something to test soon
<klugez> Tm_T: i want it :)
* mendred bows to Tm_T
<Tm_T> mendred: also, wanna upgrade to kde 3.5.2? ;) ;)
<mendred> sure why not :)
<Tm_T> wonderful
<mendred> i didn't know it was releases?
<mendred> released
<klugez> it isn't :P
<Tm_T> *testing only* deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ dapper main
<mendred> lol
<Tm_T> ;)
<mendred> lovely
<mendred> here i go :)
<erofee> is 3.5.2 stable?
<mendred> heck it can't be worse than debian unstable
<mendred> is it?
<Tm_T> mendred: .... =)
<Tm_T> mendred: should work just fine
<mendred> cool
* Tm_T is still compiling stuff before booting to new kde
<mendred> hmmm
<cycus_zwisus> will there be kde 3.6?
<mendred> so 3.5.2 has 0.12 beta2?
<Tm_T> mendred: nope
<mendred> sheesh
<Tm_T> mendred: but I make package to it
<mendred> its running so well here
<vikke_> !amarok
<ubotu> I guess amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<mendred> cool
<Tm_T> mendred: and hopefully it end up to kubuntu repositories
<Tm_T> prolly does if I don't mess it badly =)
* Tm_T <3 Kopete 0.12
<Tm_T> my precioussssh
* Tm_T hides
<cycus_zwisus> i've upgraded to 3.5.2 but one package doesn't want to upgrade
<Tm_T> that is...
<Tm_T> and as I mentioned, it's still just testing
<cycus_zwisus> it's  a language pack, it says it needs  kdelibs4c2a but there's no such a package
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> !pate
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tm_T
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Pa4trick> how do i find out what video card i have on my computer? something equivalent to lspci. i need a command line command.
<Tm_T> cycus_zwisus: use kubuntu.pastebin.com and put all about that package issue to it
<Tm_T> cycus_zwisus: thank you ;)
<Blippe> Pa4trick, lspci does give you that information
<mendred> cycus_zwisus: can u avoid updating that package? as in does something else depend on it being updated?
<Pa4trick> Blippe: agp, too?
<Blippe> yes it should look like this: 000:01:xx.x
<mendred> Tm_t: out of curiosity how do u version 0.12 ?
<Tm_T> mendred: kopete_3.5.2-kopete0.12-ubuntu1
<mendred> cool
<Tm_T> as soon as my kdepim is compiled, I boot to new kde and say magic word to build that package ;)
<Pa4trick> Blippe: thank you
<nexus10_> Hi. I have some printing problems (KJobViewer shows all jobs are queing up, I can't delete them) - is this the right channel? Using Kubuntu Breezy
<mendred> Tm_T: u aren't using the epoch numbers in ur versioning?
<mendred> Tm_T: just trying to understand how the versioning is done..
<nexus10_> (Just on the off-chance that it is. the riht channel..) I have tried using lppasswd -a user to enter CUPS users -- but I still get auth failures when I try to delete the stuck jobs.
<cycus_zwisus> wasn't kde 3.5.2 supposed to be out today?
<cycus_zwisus> o sorry, i'm blind -  it was to be supposed to be out on 27.03.05 :)
<erofee_away> it is 28th where i am... :)
<mendred> cycus_zwisus: where i am living thats today :)
<mornfall> KDE uses CET (or maybe CEST) now as a coordination time IIRC
<cycus_zwisus> where i am it's 27.03.06
<mornfall> it's 27 6:12pm, circa :)
<cycus_zwisus> but on polish kde site it says 3.5.2 will be released on 27.03.05
<erofee_away> QLD, Aus 28th 2:12am
<attax|thana> Hi folks, I've a problem with my dual-screen setup after upgrading to dapper. Is there someone who can help me?
<fit4lfe> input /output errors
<fit4lfe> opc failed
<fit4lfe> can't burn a simple iso with k3b
<fit4lfe> did anyone else have this problem
<SkrotFFS> fit4lfe: Depends.. doesn't K3b give a error?
<fit4lfe> yeah
<fit4lfe> but it doesn't make sense
<fit4lfe> I have full rights for cdrecord
<Tm_T> mendred: yes
<fit4lfe> something about it thinks the medium is dvdr or something
<fit4lfe> going to try another cd
<mendred> Tm_T: just wanted to know..is there a reason for using epoch number?
<fit4lfe> weird my dvd-rw doesn't like maxell
<mendred> Tm_T: cause i noticed u haven't in ur package
<Tm_T> I do have, I forgot to mention it ;)
<mornfall> mendred: epoch = previous versioning b0rked, need to start over
<noteventime> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<karat> is there a iwconfig command to list what wireless networks there are?
<mhterres> Why sometimes when I try to shutdown Kubuntu it not poweroff ? It's like I did not
<mendred> mornfall: serious? but it does make sense somehow..
<mhterres> I need to do "sudo poweroff"
<mhterres> why ? Is this a kubuntu bug ?
<karat> nm, found it (iwlist wlan0 scanning)
<klugez> mendred: it is used to allow upgrades after wrong version numbers
<klugez> ideally there would be no epochs
<mendred> klugez: made the package with release -0ubuntu4 it works perfectly
<mendred> klugez: hmmm...k
<noteventime> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Tm_T> mendred: ok, now starting to build the package
<mendred> hmmm
<mendred> Tm_T: what system u using?
<Tm_T> what you mean
<mendred> Tm_T: system config i mean..was wondering how long it took u to compile kopete
<Tm_T> it takes ~30min with make and 15min with unsermake
<Tm_T> about
<mendred> Tm_T: grrr...it took me 3 hours with make on this stupid laptop
<Tm_T> and packages are made using make
<Tm_T> yeah, and my pc isn't powerhouse ;)
<Tm_T> 2 GHz cpu and 1 GB ram
<Tm_T> alteast it runs Kopete well <3
<mendred> Tm_T: laptop is a 2.4 p4 which overheats if i run it too long at max so i usually run it at 1.5
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> mendred: so I have about 2x cpu power (yeah, I'm running AMD)
<mendred> Tm_T: nice
<wimpies> I need to merge multipart messages from a news server ... which cmd line tool could I use ?
<trappist> wimpies: I just use pan - it merges them for me.
<wimpies> trappits : sometimes the articles are not complete and pars are missing ... Then I can download them from a second
<wimpies> news server but need to merge them by hand
<wimpies> Pan does a 'manual' download but how can I remerge them ?
<trappist> wimpies: oh there's parchive and par2 for that
<metalhedd> I lost the icon for adept_notifier in dapper.  its not even listed in my KMenu anymore, but i can run it from the terminal (but I get no tray icon)
<mornfall> metalhedd: well it's not displayed when there are no updates now
<metalhedd> theres a little green ball when there are no updates.
<mornfall> there's not
<mornfall> not in 1.91
<metalhedd> there always has been for me
<mornfall> i know, i changed the code so it is not
<metalhedd> ok I see.
<metalhedd> thanks
<mornfall> complain with shuttleworth x)
<wimpies> trappist : euh ... par files are MISSING !
<metalhedd> its a good idea. the ball was annoying.
<Tm_T> mendred: uploading it, installs and runs fine here
<elijah> hi all
<elijah> im newbie.....whats hottest news for kubuntu dapper?
<elijah> ??
<robotgeek> elijah: www.kubuntu.org
<LeeJunFan> That it's not for newbies. :)
<LeeJunFan> Actually I have only one problem with dapper, that's the handling of floppy drives, which is a hal problem.
<trappist> wimpies: if you have all the pieces you don't need par files and pan can merge them for you.  if you DON'T have all the pieces I'm pretty sure you're screwed
<elijah> but floppies work so fine in pclinuxos:)
<trappist> LeeJunFan: there's a lot of bug reports being worked on for that
<trappist> should be fine for release
<mendred> Tm_T: link?
* JakubS is actually glad to have laptop without floppy drive
<sredna> How do I install kubuntu from the live CD (dapper)?
<Tm_T> mendred: http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/kopete_3.5.2-kopete0.12-ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Tm_T> mendred: it's not polished package ;)
<mendred> Tm_T: lol
<Tm_T> it works just fine, it's just not "in release shape"
<elijah> will kubuntu dapper have OO or koffice please say?
<Tm_T> like no manpages ;)
<Tm_T> elijah: both if you like
<mendred> Tm_T: I think i can live without those :)
<sredna> elijah: It unfortunately have OO but not koffice
<sredna> How do I install kubuntu from the live CD (dapper)?
<Tm_T> mendred: I thought so ;)
<sredna> Is it possible at all, or do I need a install CD?
<mendred> Tm_T: yay google talk running great here..kopete rocks
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> sound too?
<mendred> yup
<Red_Herring> w0000t
<Red_Herring> what version?
<mendred> kopete 0.12
<Red_Herring> dapper?
<mendred> beta 2
<mendred> yes
<mendred> i mean
<mendred> no
<Red_Herring> awe
<Red_Herring> dang
<mendred> its not on dapper
<Red_Herring> dang!
<mendred> i compiled it here
<Tm_T> but for dapper
<mendred> Tm_t has made a package
<Red_Herring> ah
<sredna> No clue?
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: where is this package?
<mhterres> And the version in 3.5.1 ???
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: dapper, kde 3.5.2, right?
<brunft> Anyone knows, how i can associate another program with the context menu item 'View Document Source' in Konqueror?
<mhterres> I don't that 3.5.2 exists
<mhterres> the last version is 3.5.1
<sredna> brunft: Change the association for text/html in the file associations
<sredna> (me wonders if he can be heard in here???)
<Tm_T> mhterres: true, though 3.5.2 is in test round
<brunft> sredna: thx!
<mhterres> I read in #kde that a kde 3.5.2 maybe won't be produced
<mhterres> but it's nice to know that
<mendred> Red_Herring: u need to install lots of other stuff..to get gtalk working
<mendred> its a big pain..
<wijnands> yo folks, any idea why the default password doesn't work for root priveleges in kde?
<mhterres> in dapper:
<mhterres> Package kopete
<mhterres>     * dapper (kde): instant messenger for KDE
<mhterres>       4:3.5.1-0ubuntu3: amd64 i386 powerpc
<brunft> sredna: can u recommend any program for this task? Don't like the long load time of Kate and it's warning message that the file has been deleted also
<wijnands> yesterday it worked, but today it doesn't :S
<mhterres> wijnands: with sudo ?
<Tm_T> meh
<mendred> mhterres: thats the kde version thr...if u go to help about in kopete
<nexus10_> hi - anyone know if the CUPS in kubuntu has had the web access switched off? I can use lprm / lpadmin etc, but KPrintJobViewer and the browser interface just give me auth failures...
<mendred> u get the actual version no
<sredna> brunft: In kde 3.5.2 that will be gone (in 3.5.1 too, I can't remember when I fixed that). And you can reuse a running kate. But otherwise  there is kwrite
<mhterres> yes, but I'm talking about kde 3.5.2 :-)
<wijnands> mhterres no idea? what is sudo ? :P
<mhterres> wijnands: sudo give you root powers using your default user and password
<wijnands> sorry for the noob-level :P
<mhterres> hehehe
<sredna> brunft: Personally, I often use view->mode->embedded advanced text editor to view the source inside konqueror itself
<wijnands> uhm well I just installed kubuntu with all the defaults
<wijnands> yesterday it did accept the pass, today it doesn't
<sredna> Noone can tell me if there is a way to install kubuntu from a live CD?
<mhterres> try: sudo su, put your password and you must become root
<mhterres> try this
<mhterres> Kopete: March 21th, 2006 	Kopete 0.12 Beta 2 Released
<brunft> sredna: yo thats exactly what i was looking for =) thx for the info. You mean the 'View Document Source' menu will be gone in 3.5.2?
<mendred> mhterres: yeah thats the version i am running
<wijnands> thanx mhterres, i'll try in a minute
<mhterres> I'll wait for the stable version :-)
<mendred> mhterres: sensible :)
<mhterres> heheheh
<sredna> brunft: No, I mean that kate in 3.5.2 will not produce the warning, and it will be able to load files into an existing instance wiht little hazzle. I wrote an article at drupal.kate-editor.org about it
<mhterres> Kopete is really nice, but I never know how to aggrupate accounts of the same user in just on contact
<frank23> sredna: no you can't install from the live cd
<sredna> frank23: Thank you!
* sredna gets a install CD instead
<gleesond> Its's weird. everytime I logout and log back in a few of the icons on my pannel dissapear
<gleesond> has anyone else had this porblem
<brunft> sredna: That's great news ... can't await release of Dapper. I was used to the fast & simple 'View Source' of Firefox (in ancient Windows times) and that's one of the few things i was missing in Konqueror
<elijah> hey how fast is kde 3.5.2??
<elijah> faster than gnome 2.14? :)
<sredna> brunft: Kwrite is significantly faster than kate in startup time, as it does not contain all the plugins and managers to maintain several documents and views
<brunft> sredna: Please allow one more question ... can i assign a shortcut to 'View mode' => 'Embedded advance text editor'?
<sredna> brunft: Try Settings->Configure shortcuts
<LeeJunFan> yeah, which you'll notice with kde vs gnome too - depends on how many eye candy thingies and what not you have enabled.
<sredna> This is really KDE support ;)
<sredna> LeeJunFan: Eh what?
<brunft> brunft: =) thx very much. Another one ... which article did u mean on drupal.kate-editor.org?
<sredna> http://drupal.kate-editor.org/article/using_named_sessions
<vijay> hi all, can any one tell me a glassy theme for me plz
<Lurkan> hi, kubuntu work whit uft-8 o unicode
<OdyX> Lurkan: UTF IS Unicode
<Lurkan> :)
<_patrick> kdb seem better than gnome how do i get it
<_patrick> kde
<mhterres> apt-get install kde
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<trappist> what Riddell said
<_patrick> is kde Kubuntu
<OdyX> _patrick: you should not say "kde seems better than [any_other] ", you should say "KDE is better than [any_other] "
<trappist> Riddell: are you involved with kde? I think you applied one of my patches this weekend
<mhterres> hehe
<OdyX> Riddell is only "a bit" involved...
<Riddell> yeah, I do the odd bit :)
<_patrick> i dont know which is better i just got ubuntu last week
<trappist> _patrick: give em both a shot
<trappist> neither one is for everybody
<Riddell> _patrick: kubuntu-desktop is a sensible selection of kde packages, you don't need all the kde packages
* OdyX is just a troller...
<_patrick> so is KDE Kubuntu or is it different
<trappist> kubuntu is ubuntu + kde
<Chousuke> and sans nome.
<mhterres> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE and some customized things
<Chousuke> gnome*
<mhterres> next time install Kubuntu :-)
<_patrick> ow ok i will give it ago
<Chousuke> My family is using a machine which has xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed :P
<tristanmike> _patrick: you'll be pleasently surprised
<Chousuke> Disk space is irrelevant ;)
<_patrick> i got 400gb hdd
<Chousuke> It's not even bloat.
<tristanmike> O.O
<Chousuke> I call it "options, in case I need them" :P
* tristanmike is jealous of _patrick 
<_patrick> might ne getting a 500gb for storage soon
<tristanmike> shaddup :P
<_patrick> 900gb in total that would be good
<tristanmike> send me some space, I only have and 80 giger, partitioned 3 times :P
<Chousuke> btw, anyone on this channel who doesn't need the comfort of a desktop environment should try ion3. It's awesome. :)
<iGotNoTime> patrick__, I just got 1.6TB last week :)
<Chousuke> I have a 60GB internal HD and an 160GB external one.
<_patrick> mine is got 3 os partitions then 4 storage partitions
<_patrick> where did ya get the 1.6TB
<Chousuke> from the shop? :P
<Chousuke> you can always buy lots of hard drives and build a raid array of them :)
<mhterres> hehehe
<mhterres> It's true
<iGotNoTime> 5 250GB SATA drives and 2 IDE pre-existing
<iGotNoTime> bought them from tiger :)
<iGotNoTime> not too bad too
<Chousuke> iGotNoTime: Surely you have them in some RAID setup? :P
<_patrick> an array of then hdd would be good incase one goes poop
<iGotNoTime> 900GB SATA setup is only $400 something
<iGotNoTime> Chousuke, I don't even know how to setup a RAID
<iGotNoTime> I have a pile of drives that each stand alone Chousuke
<_patrick> can ya buy bigger hdd than a TB
<iGotNoTime> patrick__, money can do anything I am sure
<OdyX> Hey guys... I'm about to format my 60Gb-disk... What partitionning sould I do ?
<Chousuke> iGotNoTime: you should learn. You can set them up so, that only by sacrificing a certain percentage of the storage, you won't lose data if one of those HDs breaks.
<OdyX> (for Dapper)
<_patrick> i wonder how long it takes to format a TB hdd
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, but the largest I have seen in catalogs is 500GB
<Chousuke> _patrick: not long.
<Chousuke> _patrick: making a filesystem is quite a speedy procedure.
<iGotNoTime> Chousuke, never had a drive fail on me yet
<iGotNoTime> Chousuke, am I lucky?
<Chousuke> iGotNoTime: They will someday
<_patrick> the largest i have seen is 500gb to of ebuyer and dabs
<trappist> iGotNoTime: famous last words
<iGotNoTime> trappist, hehe
<Chousuke> iGotNoTime: a typical HD lives for three to five years I think
<iGotNoTime> I just don't see the point in RAID really?
<Chousuke> depends on how you use it.
<iGotNoTime> My drives are usually replaced within that timeframe anyway
<Chousuke> I'm afraid for my laptop HD
<_patrick> then when they die put them in the frezzer then you get about 30min before they pop, well thats what iv heard
<Chousuke> I'm not exactly treating this machine with silk gloves :P
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, not enough time for me to move anything LOL
<novaq> hi
<iGotNoTime> hi novaq
<_patrick> me either, my 400gb only got 20gb left
<_patrick> and im a student
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, it goes so so fast
<iGotNoTime> no matter what I get I always use it :(
<niubbo> hi all, how i can add the module for toshiba_acpi witout compile a new kernel
<niubbo> ?
<novaq> Can you tell me , ehy that soft p2p don't work on Ubuntu ?  /home/novaq/FileZilla_2_2_19a_src/source
<_patrick> when i was 8 years old my 8gb took ages to get filled
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, hehe.... when I was 8 40MB was big :D
<JakubS_> i had 40MB hd once :-)
<novaq> and that : http://www.god.com.pl/download/code/index.php?ok=1&code=7b1x8183&id=176
<_patrick> lol
<iGotNoTime> and $5 per MB!
<iGotNoTime> novaq, I really don't know I don't run Kubuntu :(
* kokurya^afk is back.
<_patrick> brb just rebooting
<iGotNoTime> I have been running an auto-update for 5 hours now and I am only about 80% through it!!!
<_patrick> wow KDE is better than Gnome
<_patrick> igotnotime: what internet speed you got
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, yes but soon Gnome will win because it will remain open :)
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, 256/2048
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, 600MB + in packages from a bad mirror :(
<_patrick> wat is it UP/DW
<iGotNoTime> yes up 256 down 2048
<_patrick> iv got 2mb broadband
<iGotNoTime> package 146 of 173 now :(
<_patrick> might be getting 10mb
<iGotNoTime> my ISP is too greedy to give us more
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, you are Brit?
<_patrick> yep how you know
<iGotNoTime> iGotNoTime, I read about that upgrade a couple days ago
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, probably will be another free one to you!
<iGotNoTime> like the 2mb was free
<_patrick> im with NTL
<iGotNoTime> lucky bastards LOL
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, it didn't say though, will it increase your up speeds?
<_patrick> nah BT(ADSL) didnt give me the full 2mb
<_patrick> so i had to go to cable
<iGotNoTime> _patrick, I only can get cable here, no DSL on my street... The cable company is VERY greedy where I live
<_patrick> lol where are you from
<iGotNoTime> Ohio USA
<_patrick> im from England
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<iGotNoTime> my ISP used to be about 20 pounds, but they have raised the price to about 35 pounds, yet the people who live where DSL is available get it for only 10 pounds!
<iGotNoTime> same lines
<iGotNoTime> same ISP
<OdyX> bye
<iGotNoTime> when DSL is on my street my price will be low, for now they only suck my money away like a lawyer... enjoying it as long as there is no competition
<pvh> wow, that's really uncool
<iGotNoTime> my friend lives 5 houses down, he can get DSL. As soon as DSL was made available the cable provider offered to cut his monthly bill by 75% to keep him
<iGotNoTime> I wish I was within DSL range :(
<iGotNoTime> I even offered to the telco for me to pay the extra wire costs LOL
<iGotNoTime> no go
<iGotNoTime> I am desperate these days :P
<pvh> where I live, DSL is worse than cable
<pvh> if you agree to stick with DSL, they'll give you a Dell 19" LCD
<iGotNoTime> yes same here, but I would take that in exchange for the price
<iGotNoTime> what?!!!
<iGotNoTime> for real?
<pvh> yep, but you gotta stay for 3 yrs
<iGotNoTime> I'll do it! :P
<pvh> yeah, i think i will too
<iGotNoTime> what telco?
<pvh> telus
<iGotNoTime> I like when they fight for customers :D
<pvh> it's good for us, anyway
<nexus10_> Any CUPS gurus online here? Anyone know if CUPS HTTP admin has been disabled in the kubuntu CUPS build? Can't get the thing to work at all :-(
<iGotNoTime> I would think if there are more than 600MB in packages to update it would be about time to update the ISO file ?!!
<iGotNoTime> this is nuts
<ishorseman> good afternoon
<ishorseman> can any of you gentle people help me with a dcopserver problem ?
<robotgeek> ishorseman: i am not very clear on that, but you may feel free to just ask your question
<_philipp> !ask
<robotgeek> _philipp: stupid bot, ain't it :)
<ishorseman> this will take a minut
<ishorseman> I type slow
<ishorseman> new breezy badger install whin I tru to use any admin services or kdesu I get a message saying I need to check my decopserver
<tonyyarusso> How to install a KDE theme from .tar.gz?  There were instructions on kde-look.org, but that's down.
<ishorseman> I tryed  to start the server with sudo decopserver and got a message that it was allready running
<ishorseman> there is a ,DECO----- fike in my admin directory
<ishorseman> fike = file
<tristanmike> tonyyarusso: iirc, I used Kcontrol and their theme control
* kokurya^afk is back.
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike: Okay, it doesn't seem to like just the tarball itself; should I be looking for a particular control file within it?
<ishorseman> my question is do i just delete that file with sudo rm filename then start the server again?
<tristanmike> tonyyarusso: hmm, it seems you might need to extract it and then install the "theme file" but I'd check "Theme Manager"
<tristanmike> in the KDE Control Center
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike: Okay.
<tristanmike> I don't think it's in the menu in Kubuntu Breezy by default
<tristanmike> iirc I had to install it manually
<heinkel_111> anyone got more ideas for my cd burning problem? read -->  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4254.0
<tonyyarusso> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<tonyyarusso> Could someone please translate http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10929 into English for me?  I suspect it may be Italian.  Thanks.
<haakonn> hi. i recently discovered that flash files in firefox have no sound. they used to have. i don't know what has happened. no sound in mozilla either. i've tried quitting amarok and all. lsof/fuser says /dev/dsp is not busy. any suggestions?
<Rayman> does being a VNC 'server' eat up lots of resources?
<Rayman> would be easier to remote-help a friend of mine.. but he's on Pentium II
<inteliwasp> does anyone use torsmo or conky
<nico8481> re
<osh> Hi. I'm trying to setup raid1 on my disks in my machine. How is it now? First LVM then RAID or the other way around?
<rebelguys6> i believe its raid first, then lvm
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<rebelguys6> since you are starting from the bottom (drives) and then building the raid on that, then the lvm layer, then the fs
<osh> rebelguys6: that was my thought too but I've not been able to get the raid part to work yet. the other things work well though.
<skypa> greetings
<skypa> I'd like to know how I get the default system settings the ubuntu installer sets into my debootstrapped base system
<skypa> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i check if the swapping is on?
<rebelguys6> cat /proc/swaps
<rebelguys6> should show all the current swap files
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what should i see?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't see anything
<rebelguys6> really?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i reenable them?
<skypa> swapon -a
<rebelguys6> you may have to do swapon /dev/whatever
<rebelguys6> oh or just -a, yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have this entry
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in fstab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> /dev/hda4   none            swap    sw                                  0 0
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it correct?
<skypa> well, -a only works if theres sth in the fstab
<skypa> this entry is right, Tallia1Kubuntu
<rebelguys6> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> andrea@taglia:/media/storage$ sudo swapon -a
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Password:
<Tallia1Kubuntu> swapon: /dev/hda4: Invalid argument
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what the grintch is happening?
<rebelguys6> did you ever run mkswap on /dev/hda4 Tallia1Kubuntu ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i took away the entry from fstab some weeks ago
<Tallia1Kubuntu> because i wanted the outofmemorymanager to kill the biggest process instead of start swapping
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but what i got instead was an instable system
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now i upgraded my ram and i decommented the swap line
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was just wondering what i have to do to reenable it
<rebelguys6> it should just be to add the line back, as long as the partition is still intact
<Tallia1Kubuntu> meh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that's why i didn't expect that error
<rebelguys6> yeah...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> andrea@taglia:/media/storage$ sudo mkswap /dev/hda4
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1044602 kB
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no label, UUID=e6875f0a-c515-4737-bb1b-bbbd7eae17ec
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me retry now :)
<rebelguys6> k
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yep it worked
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that's weird :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> thanks guys!!!
<rebelguys6> hmm yeah
<skypa> I think I'm gonna build e17 now
<skypa> feel the excitement
<rebelguys6> ooh
<inuka> hi, can someone help me? i have a problem with my kubuntu desktop, when i move files from my desktop through the terminal, they still stay on my desktop with a padlock on it and if i try to move them from there or delete them, it says that they do not exist!!
<inuka> i also tried refreshing my desktop by right clicking but they stay there
<tibs01> erm
<osh> inuka: Sorry, I can only help with cli-stuff. Don't know much about KDE.
<carlos> Boa noite algum brasileiro?
<osh> carlos: no hablo espanyol. men jag kan svenska.
<osh> carlos: sorry. I don't speak spanish.
<carlos> I born in Brazil, I Speak Portuguese, no Spanish.
<osh> carlos: terribly sorry. looked like spanish to me. only proves how little I know. :-/
<skypa> let's try again: what exactly does the ubuntu installer do to produce the default settings which are _not_ set when debootstrapping a (k)ubuntu system
<danial> anyone know what to do if Easy Kubuntu fails to update the repository?
<tristanmike> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
* OdyX is away: Film
* OdyX|Pasl is back.
<danial> will that work w/ Kubuntu?
<tristanmike> danial: by easy kubuntu....what do you mean?
<tristanmike> right, then I'd say yes, for sure, that channel is the one you wanna check
* OdyX is away: FILM
<tristanmike> can I get a link to that danial ? please ?
<danial> I mean http://olwin.free.fr/serendipity/, it is easy ubuntu for kubuntu
<tristanmike> not found
<tristanmike> got it
<danial> sorry, lazy fingers
<tristanmike> danial: hmm, not so sure, you should check in #easyubuntu to make sure that's the one you want
<danial> thanks
<anders__> hi
<anders__> so, i installed kubuntu, but it forgot to ask me for a root password during install :o
<anders__> so, how do i set a root password?
<tristanmike> !tell anders__ about root
<bkjones> sudo su; passwd root
<me2win> !renice
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<tristanmike> anders__: please read the pm from ubotu first before you run that command
<bkjones> I have to say, as much as I like ubuntu, I hate the sudo feature.
<tristanmike> I personally love the sudo feature, I'd probably be begging for it if it wasn't there
<rebelguys6> yeah its grown on me
<rebelguys6> especially when I cheat and use sudo su
<OdyX> tristanmike: it what way is it Sooo better ?
<bkjones> it's purely a matter of preference I think. I know people like it. I just happen to not be able to stand it.
<tristanmike> i didn't say it was "Sooo better" I said I perfered it, anyway, it's how K/Ubuntu decides to do things, and this is the official support channel
<OdyX> tristanmike: :D
<anders__> isn't ubuntu using udev? why do i have 405896 entries for my cd drive?
<osh> what's the most common thing to forget when trying to set a static-ip in "interfaces"? I can ping my local gateway but nothing on the outside.
<anders__> (in /etc/fstab)
<bkjones> most common thing to forget is the exact ip address.
<bkjones> typos!
<dark_suic> osh, do you have your gateway set as gateway?
<osh> bkjones: I found it. Or rather, I was perplexed to find that a normal /etc/init.d/networking stop && start didn't honor the "gateway" entry that I had forgotten the first time.
<osh> thanks for the answers though. I appreciate it. :-)
<ryanakca> hmmm... would it be appropriate to add this link to !ask? http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<tristanmike> !questions
<ubotu> questions is, like, totally, what #ubuntu exists for. Please help by asking good, clear questions. http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is recommended reading
<ryanakca> I don't want to use up the site owner's bandwidth too much... or do I want it to be considered "advertising"... its just a really good site about asking questions...
<ryanakca> tristanmike: hmmm... I do believe that this is a help channel, eh? or shall I add #kubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #xubuntu, #whateverbuntu to ubotu's reply?
<ryanakca> tristanmike: sorry for snapping...
<idiotbs> hello
<tristanmike> snapping? you snapped? wow, I missed that...
<ryanakca> LOL
* ryanakca changes it from canadian terms to universal terms
<tristanmike> #whateverbuntu is a channel, well, where have I been ?
<ryanakca> sorry for loosing patience... there :P
<ryanakca> lol
<tristanmike> dude I took no offence, and I am also a Canuck
<ryanakca> I think they only put #ubuntu because otherwise you'd endup with a list of 50 or so channels
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> gooodies
<shoryu> hi, anyone know what can be the problem when kaffeine gives out a SIGFPE error (signal 8)? thanks
<shoryu> i use kaffeine-gstreamer0.8 and can't play mpg files :/
<dark_suic> try xime
<tristanmike> shoryu: try kaffeine-xine ?
<dark_suic> xine*
<shoryu> ok thanks
<idiotbs> why is gstreamer used by default anyway, when it doesn't play files?
<tristanmike> cause it's got a cool name :P
#kubuntu 2006-04-02
<anders__> will 'apt-get uninstall vi' remove the nightmare of having vi/vim installed?
<tristanmike> it would be 'apt-get remove <package>' but why do you want to remove it completely?
<idiotbs> apt-get remove vi - but i would not uninstall it
<anders__> to get rid of it
<tristanmike> don't use it
<anders__> it's the freaking default editor
<idiotbs> you might have to at some time
<anders__> it must go
<tristanmike> it may be part of things you don't want to break....
<anders__> i want to break anything that vi is part of
<rebelguys6> lol
<tristanmike> LOL
<idiotbs> break linux?!?
<shoryu> xine is working here :), gstreamer plugins are not installed by default (mad,ffmpeg etC...)
<rebelguys6> well don't forget vim anders__
<rebelguys6> :/
<anders__> it didn't find a vi package, but vim i could remove
<idiotbs> that's vi
<anders__> one step closer to a working system
<idiotbs> maybe a step back
<anders__> no, not for me, i hate vi[m] 
<idiotbs> wait until you break kde
<anders__> if i need a cli editor i use nano
<anders__> and kde is fully broken on its own
<tristanmike> I've started using nano more now too
<anders__> i'll compile private versions of kde apps as needed, and not punk too much around with the installed ones
<tristanmike> you, my friend, are some adament against vi[m] , it's pretty funny
<anders__> brb
* OdyX is back.
<SushiGeek> Hi all
<_matej> hi
<_matej> in need some help
<SushiGeek> Kubuntu ROCKS
<_matej> i "accidently" uninstalled a looot of programs with adept
<_matej> can i revert changes
<_matej> ?
<OdyX> _matej: yep
<OdyX> easy
<_matej> i removed even adept
<_matej> and apt-get
<Misc1> Hello
<_matej> :S
<_matej> :)
<cowboyfeng> hello
<Misc1> Help adept is driving me nuts
<OdyX> _matej: you are joking...
<_matej> i guess not
<_matej> i just clicket apply changes and it started to removing like 200 programs
<_matej> when i saw it i ctrl+c
<shoryu> matej it happened to me
<Misc1> I had the bad idea of trying "adept updater" just to see what it does. Now it's asking for a cd I don't have I can't close it or anything. There is no cancel button.
<cowboyfeng> All of a sudden kubuntu won't display any higher than 680 x 400, was running @ 1280 x 768 last night... Any ideas
<shoryu> adept removed like 200 programs including adept...
<_matej> jp..
<_matej> i have cd
<shoryu> i just reinstalled ...
<_matej> do you know how to install only things that have been removed?
<cowboyfeng> I tryed xorg config to no avail
<sredna|konversat> now i even got my nick back :-)
<sredna|konversat> now how come it appears like i haven't JPEG support?!
<shoryu> cowboyfeng > try to change the xorg.conf inf /etc/X11 , and put 1280x768 if it's not here
<shoryu> nvm
<shoryu> matej > i don't know sry
<_matej> np
<cowboyfeng> ok
<cowboyfeng> can't see why it would work last night and not today
<bimberi> _matej: try 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<sredna|konversat> yikes!!!
<sredna|konversat> how to get utf-8 support in file names in kubuntu?
<bimberi> _matej: er, 'sudo apt-get....'
<cowboyfeng> Allthough I must admit that I am a total nub
<shoryu> matej : try to reinstall adept package : http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/ and search adept
<_matej> bimberi: there is no apt-get
<_matej> damn
<Misc1> :(
<_matej> i really screwd it up:)
<_matej> but i have cd
<_matej> i'm sure i can install it from there
<Misc1> why would you code a pop-up window without a cancel button
<_matej> but i don't know how
<_matej> ...
<bimberi> _matej: sec...
<Misc1> and why ask 100 times for the same thing, if I don't have it the first time I still don't have it
<_mick> hi
<bimberi> _matej: hm, i though the install CD might have a 'rescue' option, but i think that's dapper
<frank23> shoryu: adept removed 200 packages? you should click preview changes before commit changes to avoid something like that
<_mick> i have an install problem, when copying the files to the h/d it stalls at 6%, the machien is a p3 550, with 256m ram.
<frank23> shoryu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  will install everything again
<shoryu> frank23 > yes now i know ^
<shoryu> thanks
<_matej> frank23: the same happend to me, but i don't even have apt-get application now
<shoryu> frank23 > matej have the same problem but removed apt-get too
<frank23> shoryu: oh, you're not the one who had that problem?
<shoryu> frank23 : i had the problem but reinstalled everything already
<frank23> shoryu: how did that happen?
<shoryu> don't know , some kind of manipulation mistake
<_matej> i just removed one package, and when i clicked commit changes it started to remove 200
<bimberi> _matej: ok, if you can mount the CD you might be able to install the 'apt' package to get apt-get back.  It's in pool/main/a/apt on the CD and hopefully dpkg is still there so you can 'sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb'
<MasterWolf> im haveing problems mounting a jump drive
<frank23> _matej: which did you remove?
<_matej> gcc 4
<shoryu> i remember i was trying to remove zlibg  :p
<frank23> _matej: there must have been something else because removing gcc shouldn't cause problems
<_matej> i know
<_matej> ok i'll try to get apt back
<Misc1> hello...
<frank23> shoryu: removing zlib would do it ;)
<Red_Herring> irc.freenode.net connects FAST!
<Misc1> hello~~~
<Misc1> the whole irc has me on ignore?
<Red_Herring> no...
<Red_Herring> why?
<Misc1> I had the bad idea of trying "adept updater" just to see what it does. Now it's asking for a cd I don't have I can't close it or anything. There is no cancel button.
<Red_Herring> allright
<Red_Herring> thats simple
<Misc1> I just would like to close a window
<Red_Herring> PUT THE CD IN!
<Red_Herring> :-P
<Misc1> the cd i don't have ? :) ok...
<Red_Herring> ok, but honestly
<Red_Herring> its simple
<Red_Herring> sudo killall adept_updater
<Red_Herring> something like that
<Red_Herring> then just comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list that has the cd in it
<Misc1> adept_updater: no process killed
<Red_Herring> (comments begin with #)
<Misc1> ha
<Red_Herring> allright, ps -el
<Red_Herring> or rather
<Red_Herring> ps -el | grep adept
<sredna|konversat> what can i do to start adept in a functional mode? whenever i start it, it claims that something else is using the database :\
<Misc1> 4 S     0  9357  9354  2  75   0 - 15288 -      ?        00:00:46 adept-updater
<Misc1> it's called like you said
<Misc1> funny
<Red_Herring> no, mine had an underscore
<Misc1> ah ?
<Red_Herring> sudo killall adept-updater
<Misc1> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Red_Herring> not adept_updater
<Misc1> I didn't notice
<Misc1> sorry
<Red_Herring> (im at a lanparty now, running windows, while the others play starcraft)
<Misc1> It is gone thank you!
<Red_Herring> :-)
<Misc1> heh have fun
<Red_Herring> :-D
<frank23> Misc1: you should disable the cdrom source from your sources.list
<Red_Herring> yes... (4:33:32 PM) Red_Herring: then just comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list that has the cd in it
<Misc1> oki I'll do that now
<ganymed> hallo
<_matej> hey i got apt-get back, but now when i try to 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' it claims cd and then it doesn't move anywhere and just claims cd again, like it isn't the right one  (i have amd64 version)
<ganymed> i have a problem with imagemagick... with the convert tool
<ganymed> is anybody familiar to the kipi-plugins?
<Red_Herring> _matej: comment out the CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Misc1> I have commented out the appropriate line, thank you :)
<sredna|konversat> how do i find kicker applets that i miss (from standard kde modules)?
<frank23> !info kicker-applets
<ubotu> kicker-applets: (applets for Kicker, the KDE panel), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 205 kB, Installed size: 860 kB
<frank23> sredna|konversat: install that I guess
<sredna|konversat> frank23: i have no clue how debian names them, i'm not used to kde being split into atoms
<sredna|konversat> hm, some does not want to load
<frank23> sredna|konversat: just do searches in adept/synaptic
<sredna|konversat> frank23: yea, i'll probably get used to it
<sredna|konversat> though i'm yet to start a working adept instance
<sredna|konversat> i can search, but not install
<sredna|konversat> it claims it is read only
<idiotbs> "apt-get install kicker-applets" - maybe you just want to do "apt-get install kde"
<idiotbs> start it with sudo, sredna
<sredna|konversat> i have kde but it's incomplete
<sredna|konversat> as expected with debian
<frank23> sredna|konversat: how did you start adept?  sudo won't work either use kdesu adept if you want to start from command line
<sredna|konversat> 'kdesu adept' just appears to do nothing after i gave it my password
<sredna|konversat> frank23: the menu doesn't work, nothing happens
<_mick> i have an install problem, when installing the base system, it stalls at 6%, the machien is a p3 550, with 256m ram. can anyone help me with this?
<frank23> sredna|konversat: make sure you have closed all running instances.  ps aux | grep adept
<Red_Herring> or ps -el
<frank23> sredna|konversat: if you want all of kde, install the kde package
<_matej> frank23: sorry i'm a noob. I edit sources.list with kate? how do i go in admin mode? it doesn't let me save it
* sredna|konversat brutally uses killall
<conn> I'm streaming a dvd with vlc, and the cpu usage is about 20-30% and 70% idle cpu, but moving windows is very choppy. DMA is enabled for the DVD drive, can someone suggest another solution to the choppiness?
<Red_Herring> _matej: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank23> _matej: open kate with    kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Red_Herring> frank23: Beat you!
<Red_Herring> :-p
<bimberi> _matej: 1. edit sources.list and comment everything out 2. 'sudo apt-get update' 3. 'sudo apt-cdrom add' (to add the CD) 4. retry kubuntu-desktop
<sredna|konversat> hm, it does not work
<bimberi> _matej: kdesu kate ....
<_matej> tnx guys
<_matej> it's downloading now
<sredna|konversat> it's required to kill adept_* and shut down the tray applet it appears
<sredna|konversat> not exactly elegant
<frank23> sredna|konversat: are you in dapper?
<_matej> nice, adept is back
<_matej> funny, adept is a wellknown company that makes industrial robots:)
<sredna|konversat> frank23: yes
<ganymed> hallo
<ganymed> again
<sredna|konversat> i was told that it was resonably stable
<visik7> anyone got nfs kio work from user ?
<sredna|konversat> but maybe that was a bit optimistic
<frank23> sredna|konversat: I had problems with adept like that when I tried dapper. I suggest you just install synaptic and use it instead
<ganymed> so is there anybody here who knows about imagemagick(convert) or the kipi-plugins in gwenview?
<dragonkh> hi
<dragonkh> anyone know how to play wma files in linux?
<Rayman> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Red_Herring> w32codecs
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Red_Herring> my prefered method...
<slow-motion> n8
<idiotbs> hey, this is cool, does that bot have info on all packages?
<_matej> can mplayer be installed with apt-get?
<frank23> _matej: yes. its in multiverse
<idiotbs> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<bimberi> !tell _matej about mplayer
<tristanmike> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<rebelguys6> heh
<dragonkh> mplayer doesnt play them at the moment
<sredna|konversat> hm, kpf isn't working
<dragonkh> can I apt get codecs?
<sredna|konversat> what is it i need for mp3?
<frank23> dragonkh: you need w32codecs follow the link
<frank23> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<dragonkh> thanks :)
<ganymed_> hi again, sorry, it's my modem...
<ganymed_> sorry for bugging you, but i have to ask the same stuff again, 'cause i didn't get to see any answer (if there was any)
<ganymed_> anybody knowing sth. about imagemagick, batch resizing or the kipi-plugins in gwenview?
<_shane> hi I have just installed kubuntu and firefox I need to install java now, what do you suggest?
<zblach> _shane, java what? jdk or jre?
<_shane> I don't know I went to a web site it seems to need java.
<zblach> ...
<zblach> ok
<zblach> you'll want the jre
<chavo> ganymed_, use convert to resize images, it's part of imagemagick tools
<ganymed_> chavo: that's my problem
<zblach> ubotu, tell _shane about java
<ganymed_> i have 78 and it says: pixel cache not open... around 10 pics have 0 bytes and a lot have black horizontal stripes
<Steven_M> hi all
<Steven_M> I did a complete reinstall of kde last night and now my sound doesn't work, any ideas?
<visik7> check if arts is running
<ganymed_> Steven_M: what does it say... plz be more specific
<Steven_M> I dont get any error messages
<ganymed_> have you checked the mixer?
<Steven_M> it doesn't appear that arts is running, how do I start it?
<Red_Herrin1> arts
<ganymed_> isn't it artsd?
<Red_Herrin1> sure
<Red_Herrin1> i have no f*cking clue
<sredna|konversat> mumble
* sredna|konversat would like sound in videos
<sredna|konversat> ed-hkjsdfhxfg
<Steven_M> gold@toshiba-laptop:~$ arts
<Steven_M> bash: arts: command not found
<Steven_M> gold@toshiba-laptop:~$ artsd
<sredna|konversat> sorry, konversation is a bit beta
<Steven_M> can't register Arts::MidiManager
<Steven_M> There are already artsd objects registered, looking if they are active...
<Steven_M> Error: Can't add object reference (probably artsd is already running).
<Steven_M>        If you are sure it is not already running, remove the relevant files:
<Red_Herrin1> Steven_M: killall artsd
<Steven_M>        /tmp/ksocket-gold/Arts_SoundServerV2
<Red_Herrin1> artsd
<Steven_M>        /tmp/ksocket-gold/Arts_SoundServer
<Steven_M>        /tmp/ksocket-gold/Arts_SimpleSoundServer
<Steven_M>        /tmp/ksocket-gold/Arts_PlayObjectFactory
<Steven_M>        /tmp/ksocket-gold/Arts_AudioManager
<Steven_M> gold@toshiba-laptop:~$
<Red_Herrin1> DONT SPAM IT!
<Steven_M> thanks :-)
<bimberi> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<nalioth> Steven_M: please don't paste into irc channels, it's considered rude
<Steven_M> sorry
<Red_Herrin1> no problem, just keep it in mind next time
<idiotbs> if someone doesn't know yet, it's not rude.... it will be next time :D
<_shane> to install java the docs recommend j2re with 'sudo apt-get install j2re1.4' but it isn't found in found, I have enabled 'multiverse' with 'deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse' can anyone tell me what wrong?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _shane about javadebs
<bimberi> _shane: you also need a line with multiverse on it where 'breezy_backports' is just 'breezy'
<_matej> tnx and good night
<Steven_M> that didn't work.
<Steven_M> I'll just try a reboot, be back soon
<sredna|konversat> how can i convince kubuntu that it is ok to play the sounds in mpg videso?
<sredna|konversat> i did install gstreamer-plugins-ugly and some other packages mentioned
<sredna|konversat> to no avail
<sredna|konversat> i restarted arts btw
<gigi> sera a tutti
<danial> hey anyone runs DC++/direct connect on kubuntu?
<danial> hey anyone runs DC++/direct connect on kubuntu?
<rebelguys6> yeah i do danial
<rebelguys6> through valknut
<knill> need help, i connect to windows network and can copy files but cant play media files directly from host computer
<sredna|konversat> hm, no mp3 in amarok either
<sredna|konversat> kinda useless
<SkrotFFS> rebelguys6: Does valknut still have issues with certain DC++ versions?
<sredna|konversat> in this world of mp3 files :\
<rebelguys6> i don't think so...
<SkrotFFS> coo
<SkrotFFS> cool*
<tristanmike> sredna|konversat: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<rebelguys6> but i guess i have gotten some reports about people that have had trouble
<danial> i have a problem with my dc client rebelguys6
<rebelguys6> like 1 or 2 though
<rebelguys6> very small #
<ganymed_> you have to activate the mp3 support
<danial> i cannot change my nickname
<rebelguys6> danial, what program are you using
<danial> idc_gui2
<danial> dc_gui2
<sredna|konversat> tristanmike: the information on the web pointed to a newer gstreamer version, but hey, let me try
<danial> i cannot change my nick at all, it gives me an error message "Due to dc limitations, u cannot change nick on a running client"
<danial> i need to change the nick as the university server wont let me connect...
<rebelguys6> yeah
<danial> any ideas?
<rebelguys6> well, you'd have to disconnect first
<rebelguys6> i've had real bad luck with dcgui / dctc
<sredna|konversat> hm, no luck with that either, tristanmike
<danial> i did disconnect to the server
<rebelguys6> you may need to kill -9 dctc (!)
<danial> but didnt make a difference
<rebelguys6> and dctc_master
<rebelguys6> see if they are still lingering
<rebelguys6> in a ps -aux
<knill> how can i play media files over a windows network
<danial> not sure what you mean, my sn should be "wicked new at this"
<sredna|konversat> wellcome to the joy of linux... this distro doesn't really work either :\
<sredna|konversat> time to get some sleep
<rebelguys6> oh well DC protocol doesn't support spaces in SNs
<rebelguys6> for one thing :0
<danial> :D
<danial> how do I "kill" those processes
<knill> where can i get help with files over a network
<rebelguys6> killall -9 dctc dctc_master
<me2win> !ext3
<ubotu> hmm... ext3 is a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<rebelguys6> then open it up and try setting everything up, then connect
<rebelguys6> heh
<ganymed_> factor: well, i am a bit disappointed from the gimp/imagemagick/fs/whatsoever possibilites... in windows (and i am a convinced linux user) i can just use my old image manipulation prog to do the batch resizing without worrying abot the fs or anything :(
<tonyyarusso> How to install kdm theme from tarball?  I don't see that option in kcontrol...
<tonyyarusso> Also, in Control Center > System Administration > Login Manager > Convenience, I have "Attention!  Read help."  ??
<willie> is there a Proper Place to define aliases in Debian/Kubuntu?
<willie> or will I just stick them in ~/.profile
<willie> ?
<Kyral> I use .bash_aliases
<willie> Im a recent SuSE convert and it comes with a few handy preset aliases  like 'o' = 'less' 'la' = 'ls -al'
<willie> and Im fed up with 'command not found' :-)
<Kyral> Hehe I know that feeling
<Kyral> Anyone know where I can get a 120mm hole saw?
* Kyral has a new Full Tower in need of some cooling :P
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'AzureDream': Linux 2.6.15-19-k7 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2700+ at 2166 MHz (4335 bogomips), , RAM: 480/1010MB, 93 proc's, 12.15min up
<dr_house> i just formatted an hdd with ext3 .. it's hdb1 on my system .. i did "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/barracuda" and it seems to have mounted but doesn't show up in my storage media folder .. anyone know what's going on?
<ganymed_> how can i revert the "clever" behaviour of kde to download any file from an outside source in any programme and then opening it with that prog?
<Kyral> maybe because its mounted with Root privs?
<dr_house> i just tried the same command without the sudo and it said "only root can do that"
<Kyral> yahh....
<Kyral> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<luansheng> hello,everyone
<Kyral> Lemme dig up the line for my Ext3 drive
<luansheng> i have a very important question to ask you!!!!
<dr_house> alright, i'll skim that doc you just linked me to
<Kyral>  /dev/sda1       /media/anime    ext3    user_xattr      0       2
<Kyral> 'cept repace your values
<luansheng> anyone can help me??
<dr_house> what's the user_xattr part?
<Kyral> luansheng: it would help if you ASKED
<luansheng> i am careless to delete /etc/X11/Xsession
<Kyral> dr_house: Oh thats something I enabled for Beagle
<Kyral> no harm for it :P
<luansheng> Kyral ,how can i resume it?
<dr_house> lol, alright, thanks
<Kyral> luansheng: if you deleted it...
<Kyral> then no getting it back unless there was a backup
<luansheng> I have delet it
<ganymed_> why is any file that i open copied to /tmp/... before opening it?
<luansheng> i have not the backup
<Kyral> ganymed_: I dunno...and I don't ask about temp
<Kyral> its literally temp data :P
<Kyral> it gets deleted and created at will
<luansheng> can you give me your copy,is it for my computer?
<luansheng> how can i creat it? thank you!
<Kyral> uhhh
<dr_house> kyral, i added that line to my fstab, saved and restarted X .. but it still doesn't show up in storage media
<luansheng> kyral,how can i do now?
<Kyral> dr_house: did you add it verbatium?
<Kyral> luansheng: uh
<dr_house> lol, no .. i added this:  /dev/hdb1       /mnt/barracuda    ext3    user_xattr      0       2
<Kyral> okay
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> just wanted to make sure
<dr_house> ;)
<Kyral> dr_house: try changing the Mountpoint to /media
<luansheng> kyral,is it a difficult question?
<ganymed_> Kyral: why don't you grant me that bit of intelligence to KNOW THIS MYSELF
<Kyral> huh?
<Kyral> luansheng: Why did you delete it in the firstplace?
<dr_house> kyral, done .. do i have to restart x?
<ganymed_> i am NOT asking about WHAT is temp, i am asking about a changed behaviour from kde 3.4 to 3.5...
<Kyral> dr_house: I don't think so...frankly I disklike the the thing
<Kyral> ganymed_: I dunno
<luansheng> kyral,it is my carelee
<dr_house> lol
<Kyral> I am new to KDE lol, didn't know it did that
<dr_house> kyral, it's still not showing up :(
<Kyral> oy...
<Kyral> lemme check the parms on my mountpoint
<dr_house> ok
<dr_house> you say you dislike X .. so you're doing all this in shell?
<me2win> dr_house, you have to remount fstab
<me2win> sudo mount -a
<Kyral> dr_house: I dislike the "Storage Media" thing :P
<dr_house> oh lol
<luansheng> in /etc/X11/,i am not careful to run rm Xsession*
<ganymed_> sorry, but i have this frequently, especially on a "related" channel. by the way, "dunno" is not sth. my teacher taught me in school
<dr_house> hm .. line 1 in /etc/fstab is bad ... mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<me2win> dr_house, your drive is hdb2
<me2win> no sdb1
<luansheng> kyral ,i am beginner for kubuntu, can you help me ? please
<dr_house> me2win: its acually hdb1 .. but i still get that error :-/
<Kyral> luansheng: consider this a lesson...don't go running around as root :P
<Kyral> as for the file.....
<Kyral> what package does that file belong to....
<luansheng> now i know it is very serious
<dr_house> me2win: oh lol i see why i got that error .. the sdb1 HDD isn't plugged in at the moment
* Kyral falls down
<luansheng> what package? I don't know
<sredna|konversat> i can't get kubuntu to play sound in kaffeine with mpgs
<Kyral> Oh well, we all have that moment lol
<dr_house> lol
<me2win> dr_house, oooh lol
<Kyral> luansheng: I'm looking it up
<sredna|konversat> artsplay can play mp3 files
<luansheng> thank you
<tonyyarusso> In Konqueror, how to make single-click only select and double-click open?
<Kyral> its contained in xinit
<luansheng> the file is in /etc/X11/
<Kyral> !info xinit breezy
<ubotu> xinit: (X server initialisation tool), section x11, is optional. Version: 1.0+0.99.1-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<Kyral> luansheng: do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xinit"
<dr_house> ok, got rid of the sdb1 doesnt exist error .. still getting    "[mntent] : line 1 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<Kyral> tonyyarusso: I think its in the Mouse control panel
<luansheng> ok
<luansheng> i will do it ,you are a good man!
<luansheng> thank you!
<tonyyarusso> Kyral: Right you seem to be.  And I thought it would be in file browser behaviour.  Silly me.
<sredna|konversat> amarok doesn't work either
<sredna|konversat> bah
<luansheng> no, it is my real heart. my english is very poor, my native language isn't english.
<dr_house> what's your native language?
<luansheng> chinese
<dr_house> mandarin or cantanese?
<dr_house> i've been learning a bit of mandarin
<luansheng> mandarin?
<luansheng> i never listen it?
<dr_house> kyral, do i have to mount HDDs to /mnt/___ ?
<Kyral> dr_house: no, you can mount them anywhere
<dr_house> oh, so even if it doesnt show up in storage media, i can go straight to /mnt/barracuda and store files?
<Kyral> yah....
<Kyral> if its mounted
<dr_house> alright, cool
<Kyral> why wouldn't you be able to?
<luansheng> kyral, when i install xinit, the result showed that chmod: can't acess/etc/X11/Xsession: no this file or directory
<dr_house> i dunno .. i'm a linux newbie
<Kyral> uhh
<Kyral> you need someone to copy it to you lol
<luansheng> some wrong thing happend
<Kyral> luansheng: yah you deleted the file :P
<Kyral> j/k
<luansheng> yes,i have delete it
<luansheng> but the package seem to need ti?
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> oy....
<dr_house> alright, thanks for your help kyral
<Kyral> I'm trying to send it to you
<Kyral> accept the DCC
<luansheng> my mail is :luansheng@gmail.com
<Kyral> luansheng: the DCC transfer?
<luansheng> how?
<VRWarper> <luansheng> in /etc/X11/,i am not careful to run rm Xsession*
<VRWarper> hmm
<VRWarper> figure out which package has Xsession
<Kyral> now move it to /etc/X11
<Kyral> VRWarper: we did
<Kyral> its Xinit
<VRWarper> do sudo dpkg --purge --force-all Xinit
<ganymed_> how can i make apt accept a "broken" package (it is not really broken)?
<VRWarper> sudo apt-get install Xinit
<VRWarper> oh wait, dpkg probably dies at trying to remove a file that doesnt exist
<luansheng> iok
<VRWarper> if thats the case then just throw a blank file
<VRWarper> called Xsession so its happy
<luansheng> i try two method
<luansheng> vrwarper,sudo apt-get install Xinit is not right,
<VRWarper> lowercase
<VRWarper> xinit
<luansheng> run it tell me that :chmod: can't acess/etc/X11/Xsession: no this file or directory
<VRWarper> wait does xinit actually have this file?
<luansheng> yes
<VRWarper> let me check
<luansheng> ok,thank you!
<VRWarper> okay did you remove xinit first though?
<VRWarper> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all xinit
<VRWarper> tell me what it says after you do that
<luansheng> kyral, my local is zh_CN.GBK,not en_US.UTF_8,use you xsession,is it right?
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> how do i format an usbdisk to FAT32?
<Armagguedes> fdisk --what?
<VRWarper> okay if youre just going to use an Xsession file
<VRWarper> localization shouldnt matter
<luansheng> VRWarper, i don't run sudo dpkg --purge --force-all xinit
<VRWarper> run that, then run sudo apt-get install xinit
<luansheng> ye, i also think so.
<luansheng> ok
<_damian> kubuntu eh
<_damian> always thaught of gnome as shit
<VRWarper> rm -rf Xsession* deletes more than just Xsession
<luansheng> yes
<_damian> shit shit shit
<luansheng> i very regret!
<_damian> hmm fuck havent used kde for years
<_damian> alot sure has changed
<VRWarper> luansheng: so run sudo dpkg --purge --force-all xinit
<VRWarper> luansheng: then run sudo apt-get install xinit
<luansheng> ye
<luansheng> i have do it
<luansheng> it is right
<VRWarper> does it work?
<luansheng> i have install it!
<VRWarper> okay
<luansheng> let me try
<luansheng> but how can do?
<luansheng> reboot
<VRWarper> sudo reboot
<luansheng> reboot?
<luansheng> ok
<VRWarper> or alt-control-delete
<luansheng> thank you!
<luansheng> see you later!
<ganymed_> is there a recent imagemagick version for kubuntu?
<Armagguedes> how do i format an usbdisk to FAT32?
<Armagguedes> sudo mnt /media/sda5
<Armagguedes> or what
<Armagguedes> and then...?
<Armagguedes> btw, the manpages are a bit over my hea
<soundmaster80> is anyone there?
<Kyral> I suddenly have the need for a 120mm hole saw that can cut through steel
<soundmaster80> I don't know if anyone saw my question..
<tonyyarusso> I need some help installing a KDM theme.
<mvv> Kyral: normal breach saw (or how do you call them) have too rough theeth
<soundmaster80> i have dual nics on my motherboard...both of them are enabled on dhcp, could this cause a problem browsing the internet?
<soundmaster80> lol...no one there to help a poor person?
<Kyral> mvv: you know then what I plan?
<mvv> argh! dame xgl bug with that shift+delete made be reload X for the T!$#%!$@#^ triljon time!
<me2win> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<me2win> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is probably a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<cowboyfeng> Some help installling quanta.... I have to download to a usb on a winME machine and I can't seem to open the packages
<mvv> Kyral: yes, i taped it with white tape, made a nice cicle on it to know where to drill and used normal tool to make a round of small wholes
<Kyral> mvv: I plan to just use fan grills :D
<luansheng> it is ok!
<Kyral> this is why i bought a PLAIN full tower, so I could mod the hell out of it :D
<luansheng> VRWarper,thank you!!
<luansheng> kyral, thank you
<luansheng> best reguards!
<Kyral> its what we do
<luansheng> hehe
<luansheng> i don't know how to id without your help
<mvv> Kyral: yeah well, you can try it with a big round saw, but it would probaly take years to get threw it because of too thick theeth, and making it measure right would also big a pain in the ass (it'll not stay in place)
<luansheng> i will not boot kde
<luansheng> my work will has to stop
<luansheng> I express my thanks again!
<mvv> kyral: how i did it-> just make normal wholes in a round, use dremel afterwards and put a air filter on it
<mvv> it's not a high modding level in sense of blin-bling though, but it works
<luansheng> bye,see you later
<Kyral> hehe
<Kyral> I'm gonna stick in like 4 110 CFM fans :D
* Kyral kills his DVD Burner
<Kyral> no way in HELL all these discs are coasters
<LeeJunFan> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LeeJunFan> crap, anyone have the link for the ntfs implementation that uses the real MS dll's?
<udk> LeeJunFan: isnt that Captive?
<LeeJunFan> that might be it.
<LeeJunFan> udk: yeah, that's it - thanks.
<udk> np
<LeeJunFan> heh, ubotu says it doesn't work with ubuntu, I'm guessing simply because the modules aren't there or perhaps doesn't work with ubuntu patches, I'm running vanilla so I see no reason I can't get it to work.
<lubo> hello, my connection to internet is very smal and does not work sometimes..
<ganymed_> ciao
<lubo> it seems that dapper have lots of bugs and always somethonk does not work
<lubo> does anyone else had similar problem..
<lubo> The server at en.wikipedia.org is taking too long to respond.
<lubo> nad this is 512 speed...
<lubo> I have tested it with windows and there is no problem with connection
<lubo> anyone have some ide what is going on? thanks
<dreamwave> hello.  i'm trying to upgrade kde to 3.5.1.  i've added the right stuff to sources.list.  but apt-get upgrade displays 68 packages not upgraded (kept back).  how do i get kde to upgrade?
<Desh> can someone help me
<lubo> try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Desh> I hd Kubuntu running
<Desh> *had
<Desh> and trying to get USB drives to work
<Desh> I updated hotplug
<Desh> with adget
<Desh> adept
<dreamwave> lubo: nope.
<Desh> and it failed
<Desh> i tried a universal update and it failed
<Desh> now i restart the laptop
<Desh> and it wont load after getting bat info
<Desh> i alt f4 from there and login on the black screen
<Desh> but when i run startx it fails
<Desh> :(
<Desh> any clues?
<cabajgtr> Is there a simple reason I can't add samba users in either Kcontrol or smbpasswd -a?
<cabajgtr> (i guess it doesnt have to be simple, ijust need a fix)
<Desh> Why would Kubuntu not boot after I restart?
<Desh> It locks after the battery check
<greg> Hello.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: It did that  for me after I tried installing ATI drivers.
<greg> Is there an update-menus command?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I booted into a root console, and replaced my xorg.conf
<Desh> i se
<Desh> *see
<Desh> I dunno how to do that lol
<glick> hey what are the minimum packages i need to be able to run qt apps?
<CheeseBurgerMan> glick: no idea
<CheeseBurgerMan> hmm
<firewire> try installing a qt app
<barney> I know its probably stupid but im having problem playing cd's, I don't have a cable going from the cdrom to the motherboard and i don't get sound when playing a cd. Any suggestions?
<me2win> you need an IDE cable to hook up your CD drive to the motherboard
<barney> it works fine in windows
<barney> is there a software player for cds
<barney> ???
<CheeseBurgerMan> KsCD IIRC
<barney> whats iirc?
<CheeseBurgerMan> if i recall correctly
<barney> im using kscd, but it requires a cable
<barney> it plays but no audio
<me2win> when you say it has no cable to the motherboard, what do you mean
<CheeseBurgerMan> never used KsCD, sorry.
<barney> the audio cable
<barney> the ide cable is there, the cdrom works fine, just no audio cd's
<me2win> have you installed gstreamer barney ?
<barney> yeah, but i get this error when i run amarok using the gstreamer enging
<Jediborger> Can anyone help me with KPP and dialing into my AOL account?
<barney> engine
<me2win> Jediborger, somebody might be able to, if nobody in here, then ask in #ubuntu
<me2win> ohh wait they dont have KPP
<me2win> bah
<me2win> !kpp
<ubotu> me2win: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<barney> its a gstmad.c error
<barney> couldn't find any info on how to fix it
<lwizardl> hi
<barney> any ideas?
<me2win> barney, not sure
<CheeseBurgerMan> barney: googling, but no luck yet
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting this xdvdshrink working
<lwizardl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10949
<me2win> lwizardl, see that on digg?
<lwizardl> digg?
<me2win> lwizardl, nvm
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.digg.com/
<me2win> its a news site, they had an article today about backing up DVDs in ubuntu
<lwizardl> me2win, no i didn't see that
<me2win> lwizardl, yeh, my bad for assuming
<Jediborger> Does anyone know if you need any special commands in the Login Script in Kpp for an AOL account?
<frank23> Jediborger: you might need a special dialer for AOL
<Jediborger> I don't think they have one for Linux
<frank23> Jediborger: maybe not AOL but I think there is one that works for AOL. I couldn't tell you what is it though
<Jediborger> frank23: ok I'll try Googling it
<me2win> !aol
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<lwizardl> me2win, no problem. i just found xdvdshrink from google search for ubuntu dvdrip
<Snake__> pna nalbar qrpbqr guvf?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hands on the wrong keys?
<Snake__> ab jul?
<Snake__> V thrff abg...gung gbgnyyl fhpxf
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: Vee-Dub, Representing Deutschland Yo!
<Dasnipa`> we going to unpimp your windows box
<Snake__> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Looks like you were pretending to be gagged on IRC. :P
<lwizardl> anyone know of another place to get xdvdshrink beside plf
<CheeseBurgerMan> lwizardl: I assume it's not in the repos
<GNU_Style> when I boot it says module minix not found..?
<GNU_Style> and its unable to mount /dev/hda1
<lwizardl> anyone use newsgroups ?
<GNU_Style> when I boot it say module minix not found, why?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Because it can't find the module minix. But I don't know how to fix it
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> lwizardl: I did...wju
<Snake__> why*
* CheeseBurgerMan is being his typical helpful self. :\
<Snake__> lwizardl: by new groups I presume you mean the emailing things... (I hope im not getting my terms mixed up
<lwizardl> Snake__, sorta more like binaries newgroups for file downloads
<Snake__> oh
<Snake__> no :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not I
<lwizardl> i'm trying to find a linux program like grabit! for windows ( http://www.shemes.com/)
<GNU_Style> lwizardl, what does grabit do?
<GNU_Style> screen grabber?
<CheeseBurgerMan> On this website you can find GrabIt, one of the easiest binary Usenet downloader in the world. With GrabIt you can search and download MP3 files, pictures, movies, software, games and more on USENET news servers, without downloading gigabytes if headers.
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<lwizardl> GNU_Style, what CheeseBurgerMan said
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<GNU_Style> CheeseBurgerMan, ic, have any idea why it say's module minix not found?
<CheeseBurgerMan> As I said, I have no clue
<GNU_Style> im doomed, my linux HDDis 100% ful does it have to do with that?
<Snake__> GNU_Style: 100% = NOT GOOD. Your not supposed to fill a ext3 past 80% to give it room for filing, (Hence why ext3 doesnt need defragging)
<GNU_Style> Snake__, any cure for this?
<CheeseBurgerMan> delete some stuff :P
<Snake__> Clear space? But I dont think that has to do with minic
<Snake__> minix**
<Snake__> Im just telling you for future refrence ;)
<GNU_Style> I cant cause I cant boot to linux, it says minix not found unable to mount hda1
<GNU_Style> why its unable to mount /dev/hda1?
<Snake__> Who knows :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why do people ask a question and then leave?
<Snake__> Mmmmmm
<Snake__> Who knows :P
<Snake__> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> hello
<knoppix> CheeseBurgerMan, hello can I use dd without mounting my hdd?
<CheeseBurgerMan> knoppix: I have no idea. I don't even know what dd does
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<knoppix> does any body know how to dd?
<Snake__> knoppix: what is dd
<knoppix> Snake__, if=/dev/sda of=mbr bs=512 count=1 --it says /dev/sda not found
<Snake__> >.<
<Snake__> No idea
<Snake__> lol
<LeeJunFan> knoppix: then the kernel does not recognize your device.
<knoppix> knoppix kernel does, it can even mount it
<LeeJunFan> knoppix: or it picked it up on another node like /dev/sdb
<knoppix> LeeJunFan, its unionfs
<knoppix> is it dev/unionfs/sda?
<LeeJunFan> knoppix: maybe, I don't know how /dev is layed out on knoppix.
<LeeJunFan> knoppix: find /dev -name "sda"
<LeeJunFan> you are simply trying to get your master boot record?
<LeeJunFan> 512 will copy your partition tables too, you want 512 - 64 I think for mbr w/o partition tables.
<LeeJunFan> knoppix_: you missed my last messages?
<LeeJunFan> knoppix_: 512 bytes will copy your partition tables as well, you want 446 for just the mbr.
<knoppix_> LeeJunFan, ok, it now says permission denied
<LeeJunFan> knoppix_: are you root?
<fatejudger> just curious, but how safe would it be to give "mount" user access?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: depends on the partition, you can specify which mounts are user mountable in /etc/fstab with the user option.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: unless you specify a uid= and or gid= for non unix fs's (ie FAT, NTFS) ownership of the mount and files contained within will be that of the user mounting them.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: well this has to do with the fstab
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: you can't mount anonymous samba shares in the fstab
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: you have to give it some sort of authentication, it's weird
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and most Windows shares are accessed anonymously
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: using smbmount or smbclient I think you are okay.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I tried giving user access to smbmount
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: but it still wouldn't work
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: samba is very quirky
<sean> Is there a way to remove the "for joined this server", "foo left this server" garbage in konversation version 0.19?
<frank23> sean: I just figured it out:  Settings->Konversation->Chat Window->Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<sean> Thank you SO much!
<sean> I can finally see the conversation again!
<frank23> sean: I don't it bothers me that much. maybe just changing those lines to a less annoying color would be better
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: sry, got sidetracked. I dunno, about the only samba I use is just doing it through konqueror via smb:/user:pass@host/
<lubo> anyone here? :-))
<lucas> boa noite
<lucas> alguem poderia me dar uma ajudinha? eu estou procurando pelo arquivo libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<lucas> p/ poder utilizar o firefox 1.5
<lucas> alguem sabe onde posso encontrar?
<Kyral> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Apocs> does someone know in wich repo the win32codecs for Kubuntu is?
<Kyral> Apocs: are you using Dapper?
<Apocs> Breezy
<Kyral> okay nevermind then
<Kyral> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Kyral> Though I will tell you, in Dapper the package libxine-extracodecs from Multiverse quite nicely replaces it
<Apocs> ok
<frank23> Kyral: what? wmv codecs are in multiverse in dapper?
<mvv> someone knows why some channels aren't listed  in konversation? (they do in kvirc)
<mvv> like #ubuntuforums for instance
<frank23> mvv: what do you mean listed?
<mvv> listed as in the channel list of freenode
<mvv> like /list
<mvv> ubuntu-NL too
<Kyral> frank23: you honestly believe MS would make it easy to play WMV on Linux? :P
<frank23> mvv: ubuntuforums is listed for me?
<frank23> Kyral: no but  you said libxine-extracodecs replaces w32codecs
<mvv> frank23: in konversation? well, that's strange
<Kyral> frank23: for most things I have thrown at it
<Kyral> I haven't tried WMV because I don't use the format
<Kyral> it8712-isa-0290
<Kyral> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Kyral> VCore 1:   +1.73 V  (min =  +1.42 V, max =  +1.57 V)   ALARM
<Kyral> VCore 2:   +0.00 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +2.61 V)   ALARM
<Kyral> +3.3V:     +6.53 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)   ALARM
<Kyral> +5V:       +4.78 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)
<Kyral> +12V:     +11.84 V  (min = +11.39 V, max = +12.61 V)
<Kyral> -12V:     -27.36 V  (min = -12.63 V, max = -11.41 V)   ALARM
<Kyral> -5V:      -13.64 V  (min =  -5.26 V, max =  -4.77 V)   ALARM
<Kyral> Stdby:     +4.89 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)
<Kyral> VBat:      +3.22 V
<frank23> Kyral: I'm sure you know better than that ;)
<Hobbsee> Kyral: pastebin?
<Kyral> fan1:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 1)
<Kyral> fan2:     2973 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM
<Kyral> fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM
<Kyral> M/B Temp:    +45C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +40C)   sensor = thermistor
<Kyral> CPU Temp:    +29C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +45C)   sensor = thermistor
<Kyral> Temp3:        -1C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +45C)   sensor = disabled
<Kyral> whoops
<Kyral> so thats what /cmd does.....
<Kyral> I did /cmd sensors....
<Kyral> sorry....
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Kyral> CPU Temp:    +29C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +45C)   sensor = thermistor
<Kyral> hah!
* Hobbsee considered making an example of Kyral 
<Kyral> I did /cmd sensors | grep CPU
<crimsun> dude flooder!
<crimsun> sic 'im!
<fatejudger> crimsun: here here!
<Kyral> Meh STFU j00 n00b ;P
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<SkrotFFS> crimsun: Any idea when that alsa patch you mentioned a couple of days ago (about a intel HD card not making sound) will be in the kernel? :>
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: which HDA issue?
<robotgeek> Kyral, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<robotgeek> :)
<Kyral> robotgeek: wasn't a paste :P
<crimsun> [seriously, saying HDA brings to mind like seven or eight different ones] 
<SkrotFFS> crimsun: The card is found and everything, but cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp makes no sound
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: which codec?
<Kyral> and I have to get dressed...
<SkrotFFS> snd_hda_codec
<Kyral> I'm typing in my towel for crying out loud
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: no, I mean from tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<Hobbsee> Kyral: TMI!
<Hobbsee> lol
<_robert> hi could someone help me how to install programs?
<Kyral> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<SkrotFFS> crimsun: Ah, the SigmaTel STAC9200
<Hobbsee> !adept
<ubotu> I guess adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Kyral> Hobbsee: you wish :P
<AngryElf> is there a way to uninstall kubuntu along with all of the dependant packages it installed?
<Hobbsee> AngryElf: and keep ubuntu?
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: that has already been merged. Ben mentioned perhaps pushing it out tomorrow or Wednesday.
<AngryElf> yes
<Hobbsee> AngryElf: remove libqt3-mt
* Kyral cannot wait until Kerry hits the repos
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: so, probably in archive by the end of the work week
* Kyral is dressed now BTW ;P
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<fatejudger> AngryElf: :(
<SkrotFFS> crimsun: Okay. What does that mean? There might be a kernel released on kernel.org within the week?
<AngryElf> that'll remove the 2,000 packages that were installed with kubuntu-desktop?
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<Kyral> Well, NOW I'm dressed
<Kyral> I had to put shorts on :P
<crimsun> SkrotFFS: no, not kernel.org but in Dapper's archive
<Hobbsee> brb
<SkrotFFS> crimsun: Ahh, even better. :)
<Kyral> Hobbse is gonna kill me lol
<crimsun> she's getting dressed, shhh.
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> And how do you know crimsun hmm?
<_robert> could someone help me install programs in kubuntu i've never used the product before
<Kyral> !apt
<ubotu> hmm... apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Kyral> !adept
<ubotu> adept is, like, a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Kyral> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Kyral> take your pick :P
<AngryElf> sorry fatejudger kubuntu is all kinds of broken over here :(
<fatejudger> AngryElf: somehow I doubt that's KDEs fault...
<AngryElf> shrug, kde refuses to remember settings i tell it, and i dont want to bother tracking down why
<Kyral> wb Hobbsse, dressed now?
<Kyral> *DUCKS!*
* Hobbsee thwacks Kyral 
<Kyral> OW!!!
<Kyral> Blame crimsun! He said it!
<fatejudger> lol
<Kyral> [23:43]  <Kyral> Hobbse is gonna kill me lol
<Kyral> [23:43]  <crimsun> she's getting dressed, shhh.
<Hobbsee> nah, you know, i was driving home in my car in the nude...with a guy who i dropped off at the train station...
<Hobbsee> LOL!
* Hobbsee thwacks crimsun as well
<Kyral> whatever float your boat hun
<Kyral> Damn Excel Saga has the same effect on me as Caffiene
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: did you ever get that checkinstall package working?
<LeeJunFan> that was the strangest ride to the train station I ever had.
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: no i didnt...
<Kyral> ...*twitch* Checkinstall
* Kyral glares at Hobbsee
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: did anyone ever fix it?
* Hobbsee sends Kyral the checkinstall package to fix, as punishment
<Hobbsee> Kyral will...
<fatejudger> Kyral: what's wrong with checkinstall?
<crimsun> damn, that's good punishment
* Kyral deletes it with extreme prejudice
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: lol
<nalioth> fatejudger: nothing is wrong with it for an end user
<Kyral> but for a potential MOTU to use it....
<fatejudger> nalioth: hell to compile?
<crimsun> it's only when people attempt to distribute packages made using checkinstall that ... well, we'll leave it at that.
<Hobbsee> ugh, yes
<fatejudger> crimsun: so how's that Audigy 2 fix coming?
<Hobbsee> good thing ajmitch isnt in here...
<Kyral> hehehe
* Kyral shouldn't...
<crimsun> fatejudger: well, you have a 50/50 chance
<Kyral> Must...not....cut....and....paste...
<fatejudger> crimsun: oh great
<crxyem> so anyone using amarok ?
<Kyral> I do
<fatejudger> crimsun: they delayed the Dapper release and I STILL have that bad of odds?
<Hobbsee> Kyral: hehe - just copy the entire thing while you're at it.  besides, it's in teh logs, anywya
<crimsun> fatejudger: no, it has to be fixed before it's merged
<fatejudger> compiling packages manually sucks though
<fatejudger> checkinstall makes it faster
<crimsun> that's kinda difficult since I have no hardware to test
<Kyral> Checkinstall just takes the place of "Make Install"
<fatejudger> crimsun: any way for me to test it?
<crimsun> fatejudger: I'll ping you when I have something concrete
<fatejudger> crimsun: k
<fatejudger> crimsun: if I'm not on, leave me a memo
<crimsun> sure.
<Hobbsee> Kyral: it's good, in that it doesnt leave install files everywhere, as make install does - lets you easily remove the rotten thing
<Kyral> yah...good lord it installs into /usr/local
<Hobbsee> but a package in a pbuilder is better :P
<crimsun> fatejudger: leave me the pci id from ``lspci -nv'', please
<Kyral> thats why Apt doesn't touch /usr/local
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<nalioth> fatejudger: checkinstall has nothing to do with compiling
<crimsun> fatejudger: or ``lsusb -v'' if relevant
* bimberi double-checks the channel
<bimberi> :P
<Hobbsee> hi bimberi
<fatejudger> nalioth: no, but it does have to do with packaging
<Hobbsee> Kyral's gone hyper, so...
<fatejudger> nalioth: and avoiding make install
<Kyral> heheh ehehehe heheheh!
* Kyral bounces all over the place
<nalioth> fatejudger: and if you are only using it on your personal machine, there's nothing wrong with it
<Kyral> but if I catch you distributing a CheckInstall pack...
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok
<nalioth> fatejudger: don't pass them around to anyone
<Hobbsee> Kyral: i wonder how many packages on the ubuntu forums there are that are made with checkinstall...
<Hobbsee> those nm ones...
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure i even want to think about it, let alone use it!
<fatejudger> nalioth: I wasn't planning on it
<Kyral> I don't vist the forums anymore
<fatejudger> heh
* Hobbsee just relies on tonio_'s repo :D
<fatejudger> crimsun: is this a kernel problem or something?
* Hobbsee only does very occasoinally, and almost never posts
<crimsun> fatejudger: 50/50
<fatejudger> crimsun: you don't even know where the problem lies?
<Kyral> I used to like crazy
<Kyral> infact the reason I got Membership was because of the Forums
<fatejudger> crimsun: which part of this output do you need?
<crimsun> fatejudger: it's in one of two areas, neither of which is easily verifiable to me
<bimberi> hi Hobbsee
<fatejudger> crimsun: nothing is labeled as PCI ID
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, I'll check the other
<crimsun> fatejudger: in the lsusb -v output, it's the hex id string
<fatejudger> crimsun: Bus 005 Device 005: ID 041e:3020 Creative Technology, Ltd SoundBlaster Audigy 2 NX
<fatejudger> crimsun: that?
<fatejudger> crimsun: there's tons of items that say ID in front of them
<fatejudger> crimsun: and that have hex
<fatejudger> crimsun:   idVendor           0x041e Creative Technology, Ltd
<fatejudger> crimsun:   idProduct          0x3020 SoundBlaster Audigy 2 NX
<fatejudger> pardon my flooding
<fatejudger> heh
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: you should also know better...
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: yes, I suppose so
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I didn't know it would get that long
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<nalioth> fatejudger: that's why we don't paste.  (my one line of text = 3 or four lines <or more> on a smaller display)
<fatejudger> nalioth: that's why I have a 1920x1200 pixel display :)
<nalioth> i have a 1680x1050 and i can fill a 640x480 screen right quick with one line pasted
<fatejudger> nalioth: meh, I didn't paste that much
<nalioth> fatejudger: i know, but some folks have no idea their "small" paste is gonna go 4 or 6 lines
<fatejudger> that wasn't what I did though
<GNU_Style> just installed kubuntu dapper flight 5
<GNU_Style> can I rely on this OS?
<fatejudger> GNU_Style: no, it'll erase all your data
<fatejudger> GNU_Style: which is why we all use it
<GNU_Style> fatejudger: funny
<fatejudger> GNU_Style: because we love erased data
<GNU_Style> fatejudger: nice tech supporting scaring people
<fatejudger> GNU_Style: my teacher always gets a kick out of it when I show up to class without my Lab Report
<fatejudger> GNU_Style: he says "Hah, it must be that new Dapper Flight 5 again, hmm?"
<fatejudger> GNU_Style: and we all have a good laugh about it
<robotgeek> lol.
<robotgeek> GNU_Style: you might have problems from time to time, but i have been using dapper for a long time now without any issues
<GNU_Style> robotgeek: thanks :) no problems so far
<petriai> Hello, I just switched from gnome to kubuntu, is there some special program for MSN chat for KDE ? Earlier I used gaim ...
<fatejudger> petriai: Kopete
<robotgeek> petriai: use kopete
<petriai> ok thanks, I will try that one
<fatejudger> it's far better than gaim IMO
<me2win> kopete FTL
<Kyral> night all
<fatejudger> Kyral: night
<petriai> ok seems to work fine. another question: is there some centralized place where keyboard shortcuts are defined? Seems to be that something is eating keys like ctrl-f9 which is used in Idea to compile project
<robotgeek> petriai: systemsettings -> regional and accessibility -> kb shortcuts
<petriai> looks like ctrl-F9 is not defined in kb shortcuts, still it doesn't work with Idea... Any ideas where to look next ?
<robotgeek> petriai: even in application shortucts?
<klugez> petriai: how many virtual desktops do you have?
<petriai> klugez: 4
<klugez> ok, can't be it then
<petriai> this is fresh dapper install
<petriai> ok now i found it... ctrl-f9 = switch to desktop 9
<petriai> but is it possible to define if certain application is active, it overrides all global shortcuts ?
<fatejudger> it should do that automatically
<petriai> looks like it doesnt... ctrl-f9 started working in Idea after I removed it from Shortcut Sequences
<Eighties1> whens dapper come out?
<Hobbsee> Eighties1: june
<Eighties1> i thought it was april
<Eighties1> i was ganna ask when in april...
<Eighties1> :-\
<Eighties1> when was it pushed back?
<ncaller> anyone know what to do with a .skz (I'm trying to install liquid weather++) for superkaramba, that is the file I was led to download when I followed the white rabbit
<ncaller> well the unzip command just worked on it so it must be some kind of compression extension
<frank23> ncaller: you probably can open the .skz with superkaramba directly
<frank23> .skz = superkarambazip maybe ?
<me2win> ncaller, frank23 .skz is a format for superkaramba. you CAN run it with superkaramba. or you can extract it and run the .theme files
<me2win> either way works
<me2win> it just exists as a way to package many sub themes into 1 package
<me2win> without having to mess with lotsa files
<tonyyarusso> What's the kde trash location?
<tonyyarusso> By the way, people who have joined since our discussion a few hours ago, I had some fun today, and set out to trick Windows users and combat the excuse for not trying Linux of "I'm used to Windows".  Check out the screenies of my results at http://www3.sympatico.ca/anthony.yarusso/kdewinxp/ and let me know what you think.
<thoreauputic_> tonyyarusso: I assume the trash dir is ~/.Trash
<thoreauputic_> can't find a specific KDE location
<ncaller> ahhh on skz that makes since
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic_: Nah, that's just Gnome.  Got it in #kde just now though, ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ .
<thoreauputic_> tonyyarusso: ah, OK
<thoreauputic_> seems like an odd way to locate trash, but whatever ;-)
<tonyyarusso> I could still do a little tweaking with icons and what shows up as the program name in the title bar, but those screenshots are seriously close to Windows XP, so I'm feeling pretty crafty today.  ;)
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic_: Very much so.
<ncaller> I thought the trash was on "root/. garbage." at least that's where dade said it was
<ncaller> I think that with some help/training a lot of windows users could easily switch to kubuntu and also they would find that they have some very useful apps installed by default that they would have had to go to the trouble to pirate on windows right away.
<tonyyarusso> GNU_Style: Hey, you didn't stick around long enough to see my screenshots, did you?  I think you left before they were up.  http://www3.sympatico.ca/anthony.yarusso/kdewinxp/
<tonyyarusso> ncaller: I think you're right.  They just don't realize that they could survive in something different.
* tonyyarusso made his first post in a series about open-source stuff leading up to Dapper final release on his blog today; topic - web browsers.
<ncaller> I mean look at it: pirate software for "most" windows users will get them: viruses, spyware, malware, etc in the process as they browse to the appropriate sites to find such gems
<GNU_Style> i just installed ubuntu drapper, I cant boot to my winxp partition now, :(
<GNU_Style> these no error it just say chainloading +1
<me2win> GNU_Style, did you install grub?
<GNU_Style> me2win: yes at mbr
<ncaller> kubuntu also has a high WAR (Wife Approval Rating) as far as other linux/bsd distro's I run in my house.  My wife (who could care less about computers) loves amarok, amule, ktorrent, gwenview, konqueror, and aside from telling her what they were initially I haven't had to train her on them at all.
<GNU_Style> theres no error in grubs menu it just say chainloading +1, and nothing happens
<me2win> your wife like ktorrent?
<me2win> hubbah hubbah
<ncaller> yeah
<ncaller> give and ye shall recieve...
<robotgeek> kde 3.5.2 is very nice :)
<ncaller> err not you though
<ncaller> me
<me2win> lol
<ncaller> hehe
<me2win> if my gf knew how much stuff i downloaded from the usenet, she would pwn my face
<me2win> she hates pirates
<me2win> pirating*
<ncaller> tell her you are pre-backingup in case you ever get your one-legal copy
<me2win> lol
<me2win> what about all the tv shows
<me2win> and movies?
<me2win> lol
<ncaller> you can record those anyways to vcr who cares
<noiesmo> hey all I just installed kubuntui dapper and want to add compiz-kde xgl desktop I have added universe and multiverse done updates do I need to do a dist-upgrade?
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<simian__> with xgl working properly is there still a need to install nvidia/ati drivers?
<cowboyfeng> Is there some clever way of installing software without access to the internet?
<PDR60> join #mandriva
<PDR60> yes
<PDR60> I have a how to on my site
<PDR60> it does require internet access
<cowboyfeng> what is your site
<PDR60> www.linuxloader,com
<cowboyfeng> nice site
<PDR60> Thanks
<PDR60> I just started supporting Kubuntu a couple of weeks ago
<pvh> It would be most excellent if the /usr/share/xmodmap/* files could be moved out of "gnome-applets-data"
<pvh> I mention this here in case a Kubuntu dev is around.
<cowboyfeng> im pretty new to the whole linux experience
<PDR60> How do you like it so far
<cowboyfeng> got an old beater computer from the rents and dicided to isntall kubuntu
<cowboyfeng> Very professional looking system just can't seem to add any programs at least not easily
<robotgeek> PDR60: why not add that information to the wiki too?
<cowboyfeng> I have been trying to install quanta plus but I can't seem to track down all of the dependencies
<PDR60> wiki??
<cowboyfeng> Really pissing me off
<ncaller> anycowboyfeng: sure you can do apt-get or adept off a local repository such as cdrom, or harddrive, flashdrive, etc.
<cowboyfeng> Then I did something that uninstalled kde
<PDR60> to add programs use adept
<robotgeek> cowboyfeng: you can get a list of all dependenices by doing aptcache depends quanta-plus
<PDR60> follow the end of my how to to get the sources you nees
<PDR60> need
<PDR60> you'll end up with close to 18000 packages
<kosh> umm sudo apt-get install quanta    will install quanta
<kosh> there is no need to deal with source
<kosh> you could also use adept to do the same thing essentially
<PDR60> by sources i mean repositories sorry
<cowboyfeng> seems like I need to be on the net
<cowboyfeng> right now I can't access from the linux machine no modem that will work
<kosh> what kind of modem do you have?
<kosh> hmm the kubuntu cd comes with quanta on it I thought
<cowboyfeng> agere?
<kosh> huh?
<cowboyfeng> Actually it doesn't really matter my brother is getting high speed tomorrow then I will hook up directly
<cowboyfeng> hopefully
<PDR60> you'll really enjoy then
<kosh> I can't even imagine using a computer without a perm net connection
<ncaller> quanta/KDevelop/eclipse are an awesome combination
<ncaller> yeah working on someone's dialup kills me
<kosh> I have to admit I don't like using eclipse
<ncaller> to get a full linux experience, you really need broadband these days
<kosh> I find it far too slow and takes too much memory
<kosh> which kills the db stuff I am working on
<ncaller> well it does take a lot yes
<PDR60> I love quanta
<kosh> I have 2G of ram
<kosh> and I work on db code, I find that eclipse uses enough ram that it really slows stuff down
<ncaller> I have 1GB, I'm getting a second Gb in 2 weeks
<cowboyfeng> I am tired of windows and the cost so I am looking into a new dev enviorment
<ncaller> what language?
<kosh> the stuff I am doing is python
<kosh> however the problem is ram for caching the db
<cowboyfeng> ya I am starting to learn python
<ncaller> kosh: what kind of db?
<cowboyfeng> mostly though I am just setting up simple websites
<kosh> it is a zope db
<kosh> most of the ones I am testing are 1-3GB in size
<ncaller> sounds like an excuse for a second box
<ncaller> err I mean reason, a reason for a second box
<kosh> so with 2G I can run a full kde setup with all the dev tools and still have most of the db cached
<kosh> well once this current contract is finished and a bit more I should be able to get my new box
<kosh> going to upgrade to a dual dual opteron setup with 8G of ram
<ncaller> I'm also upgrading to a nvidia 7800GT, and dumping this ATI junk on someone not running linux
<kosh> I am going to wait for the 7900gtx
<ncaller> just to outdo me?
<kosh> since it has dual dual dvi instead of dual single
<kosh> no because it runs cooler, uses less power, comes with more ram and supports dual dual dvi
<kosh> get two of them to run a quad monitor setup
<ncaller> oh the FXF 7800 GT I'm getting for PCI-e has dualhead DVI
<mornfall> kosh: what would anyone need 4 monitors for
<kosh> development
<kosh> http://aesaeion.com/mydesk  that is my current setup
<mornfall> development of what
<kosh> two monitors at 1152x864 + two at 1600x1200
<mornfall> you must do something very complicated, since i code on a single 1024 screen just fine
<kosh> unless you have used multiple monitors you can't understand
<ncaller> you know what I like to see in Linux is when I view top, even if KDE and all my GUI apps use a ton of RAM, at least  I see the RAM used, before swap is touched, unlike a windows box equiv which starts paging as soon as it boots
<kosh> I can have docs, code, logs, output all visible at the same time
<kosh> it saves a huge ammount of time
<mornfall> kosh: of course i have
<mornfall> i have patched kwin xinerama to make it less useless
<mornfall> but it is still not worth it
<ncaller> well I agree, I have a single 1024x768 LCD at home and I can code fine in it in vim or whatever, but at work I have dual 20" LCD's and lets just say the experience is very nice
<ncaller> you can definately get used to it
<kosh> what did you change about xinerama?
<mornfall> extstrut support -- so that kicker on one monitor does not reserve space on all
<ncaller> he aliased xinerama to `cat /dev/urandom`
<kosh> hmm I have not seen that issue in a long time now
<kosh> not since kde 3.3 or so
<mornfall> i never commited the kicker patch thou
<mornfall> gh
<ncaller> back in a few, gotta try to fix my poor ATI drivers :(
<kosh> yeah it got fixed at some point
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<kosh> I know it sure has helped though being able to see the code, the app, and the log information at the same time
<kosh> I can do something in the app, see what is going on, live reload the code etc
<kosh> heck if I could easily run 8 monitors I would probably do that :)
<kosh> but I have not seen any quad pci-e motherboards right now
<kosh> however late this year tyan is supposed to come out with the k9we which is a dual opteron workstation board with quad pci-e/16
<mornfall> kosh: uhm, you would need a chair with wireles keyboard to move from monitor to monitor
<kosh> no you wouldn't
<kosh> you could easily stack them 4 wide and 2 high
<mornfall> easily?
<kosh> my desk is custom made and would support that just fine
<kosh> well I have 4 side by side right now with no issues
<Nabiki> What is the name of the app to configure the kde desktop?
<n3storm> Nabiki: kcontrol
<n3storm> or system settings
<Nabiki> Thanks!
<burepe> what is the command to list mounted devices?
<Nabiki> Thanks!!
<Nabiki> I think that the feel of KDE is actually pretty good. :-)
<burepe> I have a partition on an sd card that is "hidden" and it won't let me delete it with qtparted. How do I format a drive in the command line?
<kosh> burepe: df
<kosh> burepe: hmm cfdisk should allow you to repartition a drive
<kosh> burepe: however the drive might not let you partition it
<iGadget> morning
<iGadget> Has anyone experienced any problems with adept updater today on dapper?
<iGadget> Mine says 'Sorry - Could not find mime type application/octet-stream'
<kosh> no issues here that I can see
<kosh> and I just upgraded to make sure I had the most recent version
<iGadget> hmmm...
<iGadget> weird part is that it simply continues when I click okay
<mornfall> iGadget: it should work despite that message
<iGadget> mornfall: indeed :)\
<mornfall> it's apparently a kdesu bug
<mornfall> or something like that, anyway
<iGadget> allright.. and what about warning messages about archives not being authenticated?
<iGadget> I sometimes get that when I use synaptic instead of adept
<Ptarmigan> morning all *waves generally in everyone's direction*
<iGadget> does adept simply ignore that check or is synaptic simply paranoia?
<iGadget> morning Ptarmigan
<kosh> I don't think that adept ignores it
<mornfall> it does
<kosh> since when I use apt-get it tells me when something is not signed
<mornfall> there's no auth support in adept
<iGadget> whoops
<kosh> hmm that seems strange since the signed thing is part of apt-get
<mornfall> well, neither synaptic nor adept nor aptitude use apt-*get*
<mornfall> there's libapt-pkg, which probably has the support but you explicitely need to use it
<mornfall> patches welcome, as always
<mornfall> well, post-dapper anyway
<mornfall> since we are feature frozen
<iGadget> mornfall: and you'd consider this a feature instead of a bug? :P
<kosh> well I would consider it a bug but also a big deal to fix at this point
<kosh> that could cascade to other problems
<kosh> so it should be documented as a bug and left as is for now
<mornfall> it's not a bug sorry, that's like saying not using selinux in dapper is a bug
<iGadget> err
<iGadget> it's not? :D
<kosh> not checking the validity of a package I would classify as a bug
<kosh> it is just like accepting non validated input
<mornfall> md5 is checked, it is only not tamper-proof
<odat> i am having audio / video sync problems in any player  ubuntu on a p3 1.0 ghz 512 ram
<kosh> are you playing from a cd or from the hard drive?
<odat> hard drive
<kosh> ide?
<odat> yes
<kosh> can you tell me what sudo hdparm /dev/hda   says for the dma option?
<odat> kosh, dma is on
<odat> hold on though let me check to make sure
<kosh> what kind of video is it?
<kosh> if it says on then it is on
<kosh> sudo hdparm -I /dev/hda | grep DMA   how about that and just paste the line you get from that
<odat> kosh, says using dma = 1
<kosh> no the line I just gave you
<kosh> it will actually show the exact dma mode used
<odat> DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<kosh> thanks
<kosh> okay so that is not the problem at all then
<kosh> what kind of video are you playing, how big is it?
<odat> mpeg2 5 megs
<kosh> okay so tiny file then
<kosh> and not hard from a cpu perspective
<kosh> just making sure you where not trying to play one of those hd video at 1920x1200 or something like that :)
<odat> its 720 x 539
<kosh> is this a video I could just download somewhere so I could try it here?
<kosh> just to see if it is some strange video problem or a your setup problem type deal
<brunft> Howdy, has someone an idea concerning this ... http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4305.msg16771#msg16771 ?
<odat> already did that
<odat> this is a video that has the sync problems on my slower machine so i sent it to myself on my faster machine and its fine
<kosh> can you use mplayer from the command line to play it
<kosh> ie just mplayer /path/to/file
<kosh> it will write out all kinds of useful information to the terminal
<kosh> like it will tell you if something is not setup very well etc
<kosh> that other thing to do is run xvinfo and see what it has there
<kosh> basically if it has anything other then no xv found you are fine
<odat> ok i did it what am i looking for?
<kosh> the xv one or the mplayer one?
<odat> mplayer
<burepe> kosh thanks
<treakath> hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<treakath> how are you
<treakath> ?
<OdyX> fine.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad  - self?
<treakath> im good
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<treakath> what linux have you got?
* OdyX thinks almost everybody has Kubuntu...
<treakath> im geting dapper when it comes out
* Kamping_Kaiser is running ubuntu dapper atm
<OdyX> well... I'm on updated Kubuntu Dapper...
<treakath> how do i update from Kubuntu to Dapper??
<OdyX> treakath: it is pretty easy... but you have to know this is TEST (TEST) version....
<treakath> are you on amsn??
<treakath> or msn
<OdyX> no...
<OdyX> (are you crazy ?)
<OdyX> only Jabber...
<treakath> kk
<treakath> im bored
<OdyX> oh...
<treakath> yea
* OdyX sings and claps hands to make treakath happy.
<treakath> hehehe
* kosh sets treakath on fire and hands out marshmallows, graham crackers and chocolate
* OdyX begs kosh for marshmallows.
* kosh hands OdyX a bag of marshmallows
<treakath> OdyX what are you uptoo
<OdyX> shut up you fire... :D
<OdyX> dead man burning is not allowed to make noise...
<OdyX> :D
<OdyX> OK.. seriously..
<OdyX> what you do mean?
<treakath> who?
<OdyX> you
<treakath> what did i do
<OdyX> kosh: my marshmallows are becoming cold... We have to find other living fire..
* kosh sets OdyX on fire
* OdyX thaught it...
* OdyX is slowly burning, providing constant and long heat for perfect hot marshmallows.
<kosh> hehe
<psb154> I am new to kubuntu, can you tell me what 'apt-get install' I would have to run in order to get kubuntu kernel source. I have a web cam driver that requires it.
<kosh> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<psb154> kosh: thanks, do I have to create a directory structure or will that all happen automatically?
<kosh> automatically
<psb154> kosh: thanks
<jorik> uhm im having a problem
<jorik> can someone please explain to me how i can find the IP address of a website ?
<OdyX> jorik: try to "ping" it..
<OdyX> ping http://website.tld
<jorik> ok imma give it a try
<jorik> yay got it ! ;-)
<jorik> thx, now i can get around this msn2go-blocking proxy =)
<OdyX> Use Jabber...
<OdyX> and transports.
<seroxat> does kubuntu come with gaim and firefox and such apps?
<jorik> i can't install stuff at work
<jorik> (and even if i found a way i'd be to chickin to do it :-)
<jorik> seroxat, yes it does
<jorik> [[tho i recommend opera over firefox] ] 
<seroxat> last time i tried it it came with kopete and stuff
<seroxat> which i didnt like too much
<seroxat> no gaim or anything
<jorik> no gaim ? are you sure ?
<seroxat> pretty much :)
<jorik> well, if so ... open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install gaim; gaim"
<seroxat> and when i did apt-get dist-upgrade my system couldnt boot later on
<seroxat> it got stuck at "checking battery status.."
<seroxat> as far as i know my computer doesnt have a battery except the bios battery :)
<jorik> yeah im havin the same thing lol
<jorik> but it doesnt freeze here
<jorik> cant you disable the init script ?
<haakonn> i recently discovered that flash files in firefox have no sound. they used to have. i don't know what has happened. no sound in mozilla either. i've tried quitting amarok and all. lsof/fuser says /dev/dsp is not busy. tried various forum suggestions i found, none did anything. any suggestions?
<OdyX> quit f*** proprietary stuff ?
<OdyX> OK
<OdyX> Seriously
<OdyX> no idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> OdyX: please, that wasnt very constructive :/
<OdyX> Kamping_Kaiser: indeed.. OK... but as nobody answers...
<OdyX> but if it not wished.. I can stop it and become serious (and boring)
<Kamping_Kaiser> OdyX: just "i have no idea" would have been fine :)
<haakonn> yes, i'm not comfortable about that aspect
<OdyX> OK...
<OdyX> for better helping..
<OdyX> try to download a flash animation on your disk
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb - just moving this laptop
<OdyX> try to launch some music (just to see if sound's working)
<jorik> haakonn, well uhm ... im having amarok on right now and uhm
<haakonn> oh, i have sound in all other programs i know of, just not flash
<OdyX> OK
<jorik> "" lsof | grep /dev/dsp "" doesnt return anything either here
<OdyX> download one animation on your harddisk..
<haakonn> jorik:  i have sound in amarok, i just quit it to make sure it wasn't blocking anything
<OdyX> try to download swf-player
<jorik> yeah i know what you mean but i dont think /dev/dsp gets blocked (used?) by amarok because its not in use when arts is on
<haakonn> jorik:  i guess not, just wanted to make perfectly clear :)
<jorik> ((i'd think its /dev/sound/card0 or something like it <---- NOT SCRIPTURE))
<haakonn> OdyX:  hm, i apt'ed in swf-player at least
<jorik> tried "killall artsd" ?
<haakonn> jorik:  yes, as root just to be sure :)
<joan> re
<jorik> perhaps do a " lsof | grep /dev/ | grep -v /dev/null " and see if anything is taking a /dev/snd or /dev/mixer
<jorik> and if maybe artsd is still running after all
<haakonn> jorik:  thanks, i see a "java" holding /dev/mixer, weird
<jorik> got any java programs running ?
<jorik> if unsure ... just try killin it ;-)
<haakonn> killed, restarted firefox, went back to homestarrunner.com, but still no sound
<haakonn> jackd is holding five things in /dev/snd/*
<haakonn> "low-latency sound server", suspicous!
<haakonn> WOOT, killed jackd and sound is back :) thanks for the hints
<jorik> np man its not like i knew what i was doin =p
<Snake[Sleep] > Iirc, the problem with flash and the sound is that that sound server wont give it up for like... a rediculas amount of time, im trying find the settings to turn it fown
<Snake[Sleep] > down**
<Snake[Sleep] > I found it before, but now its escaping me
<Snake[Sleep] > AH HA! Kcontrol --> Sound and Multimedia --> Sound System....if you turn down auto-suspend I believe that fixes the flash problem
<haakonn> Snake[Sleep] :  thanks, but isn't the kcontrol stuff just for arts?
<Snake[Sleep] > haakonn: Oh, im sorry, I didnt see the whole issue then >.<
<Snake[Sleep] > Well as long as you go it straightned out :)
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I have just done "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop" to change from gnome to kde ... but now azureus wont work (its babling about some java or something) ... should I change my repos or something?
<haakonn> i have a filling i will have to kill mr. jackd more times, but at least i'll know what to do
<OdyX> GnarusLeo: better sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<haakonn> s/filling/fealing/
<GnarusLeo> OdyX, thats what i meant :)
<OdyX> GnarusLeo: Ok
<GnarusLeo> I have seen some neat screenshots of a "dock" thing for kde ... Its like a program launcher .. how do I get this?
<cryptom> hi all, when I plug in an usb stick (or hd), i get in syslog the following message every second (kubuntu breezy, kde 3.5.1 and also 3.5.2)
<cryptom> kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002
<cryptom> kernel:    : Current: sense key=0x0
<cryptom> kernel:     ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0
<cryptom> and the stick is not automounted
<cryptom> does anyone know why that happens?
<Sergi0> isnt there an applet for the pannel for killing apps? there is one in gnome i believe, would be handy
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure Sergi0, you could make a luancher for xkill though
<Sergi0> probaly will do that :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cryptom: i don't know - are your hal, udev and kernel up to date?
<cryptom> kernel is 2.6.16 (self compiled, udev and hal are from kubuntu
<cryptom> hal: 0.5.3-0ubuntu14
<cryptom> udev: 0.060-1ubuntu15
<Sergi0> cryptom: using dapper?
<cryptom> breezy with kde 3.5.2
<cryptom> it worked with kde 3.5.0, cant tell whether it broke after installing kde 3.5.1. but it never worked with 3.5.1
<morzel> http://www.centos.org/127_story.html?storyid=127
<Kamping_Kaiser> cryptom: what happens if your using the default kernel?
<cryptom> i didnt try, but i read that one has to use 2.6.15 at least to get kde 3.5.1 working
<Sergi0> cryptom u could just try the default kernel, for testing only the usb
<cryptom> sure, i will
<nico8481> h
<nico8481> hi
<OdyX> hi
<duality> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151391&highlight=Installing+XGL
<duality> gl
<GnarusLeo> Hi ... I have some "volume down - volume uo - mute" buttons on my laptop .. these worked great with gnome, but not with kde ... how do I enable these again?
<GnarusLeo> Hi ... I have some "volume down - volume uo - mute" buttons on my laptop .. these worked great with gnome, but not with kde ... how do I enable these again? I cant start /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup either
<mhterres> morning
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<cycus_zwisus> how to make gnome apps (under kde of course) use other than default icon sets?
* kokurya^afk is back.
<slow-motion> bbl maybe
<pichi> hello
<pichi> i have change form kanotix to ubuntu now..
<pichi> test 123
<Tm_T> pichi: yay!
<pichi> tmt: ok tnx
<Tm_T> pichi: what's biggest differences you noticed thus far?
<smoosh> hi, i've got breezy, when i start the system, i've got about 420MB of ram used... how can i optimize it?
<_david> my xorg is constantly running at about 60% CPU
<_david> on an AMD64 3500+, that's not normal is it?
<Tm_T> smoosh: how you measure it?
<Tm_T> _david: same to you
<_david> top
<smoosh> Tm_T: i've used KsysGuard
<_david> 7745 root      18   0  266m  49m 1380 R 39.1  9.9 198:25.82 Xorg
<_david> 39.1 here
<smoosh> _david: i've got an amd 4000+ but for me Xorg is about 0.5%
<spiritz> less than 10% here
<_david> yes, so it's not normal
<_david> I'm running proprietary Ati drivers, breezy
<_david> 512mb ram
<_david> Ati 9800Pro
<Tm_T> smoosh: "free | grep buffers/cache"
<spiritz> _david: have you tried rebooting?
<_david> I'll try in a minute
<_david> hope that helps
<_david> all, or just X?
<smoosh> -/+ buffers/cache:     186232     835548
<smoosh> Tm_T:  -/+ buffers/cache:     186232     835548
<Tm_T> smoosh: that's less than 200M ram used
<Tm_T> so no worries
<smoosh> Tm_T:  oh, ok :)   thank you!
<Tm_T> smoosh: np, linux uses all free mem as cache/buffer if needed, it's just reasonable
<smoosh> Tm_T:  thanx also for this info ;)
<Tm_T> smoosh: when you look that mem graph in KsysGuard, you see it's in three "layers" only the lowest one is something you should look carefully
<trappist> 200M of ram is still a lot if nothing's going on
<Tm_T> trappist: actually it's not much because when you're in KDE, there's lots going on already ;)
<smoosh> Tm_T:  great, nice to know this...
<Tm_T> trappist: in my daily use, and it's not light, I rarely use more than 450M ram
<trappist> Tm_T: not 200M worth.  shouldn't be, at least.  I usually only run into memory troubles when I use an app (most notably gimv) that fails to clean up after itself and X hangs onto all the pixmaps
<Tm_T> uuh
<_intel> anyone have experience wiht ivtv driver and tvtime?
<smoosh> Tm_T: yes, the lowes layer in ksysGuard is a little bit under 200MB (as the free command said)
<smoosh> i've another question (but this one is not of vital importance)...
<smoosh> sometimes, my default screensaver don't start after the timeout that i've set... any tips about it?
<Tm_T> kde version?
<smoosh> Tm_T: 3.4.3
<Tm_T> smoosh: hmm, 3.5.2 will be released soon, I think we will get breezy packages for it too
<Tm_T> soon means any daynow
<smoosh> Tm_T: 3.5.2 for breezy? great!
<trappist> Tm_T: I run a dual head setup here with two instances of kde (and kicker etc.) and I'm just barely at 200M usage with apache2, postgres, mysql, and god knows what running, plus a memory-intensive script running at the moment
<Tm_T> trappist: yup, I runned KDE with 64M ram year ago
<Tm_T> trappist: it depends so much about settings you use
<trappist> I used to run it on a 300mhz box with 128M and I played quake3 and ut on it
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> as I said...
<trappist> Tm_T: that's what I meant about 200M being high - if you're using that much, there's probably stuff going on that you didn't intend
<bhna> Tm_T: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 kde 3.5.2 packages are there since 3 days
<smoosh> but i can't see it in synaptic... why?
<trappist> smoosh: you haven't added those sources
<smoosh> trappist: but this ones are not into the official ubuntu repository?
<trappist> smoosh: definitely not in breezy.  I don't know about dapper.
<trappist> things like that don't go into the repos of stable releases
<Tm_T> bhna: I know, but 3.5.2 isn't released yet so it's just for testing atm
<trappist> Tm_T: according to kde.org it's released
<Tm_T> bhna: I'm running 3.5.2
<Tm_T> trappist: it is?!
<trappist> I just looked
<trappist> I didn't think it was either
<Tm_T> whoa
* Tm_T hides
<bhna> Tm_T: kde 3.5.2 is released: http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.2.php
<Tm_T> ah, today it happened... :)
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> verygood
<trappist> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
* Tm_T is slow today
<Tm_T> so, ignore me =)
<_mindspin> kubuntu packages avaiable ? ;-)
<_mindspin> just kidding
<mhterres> no yet :-)
<trappist> well I guess it's still not in dapper
<trappist> I'm in the middle of up(date|grade) and it's still 3.5.1
<_mindspin> I didn't expect it to be when it was released today
<trappist> yeah but I didn't expect breezy to get it first!
<_mindspin> hey they are...
<Tm_T> raphink: moin
<jorik> what are the devices that get "hogged" when you play sound ?
<Dasnipa`> depends if its onboard or not
<Dasnipa`> onboard sound hogs like 25% of the cpu when in use
<Dasnipa`> thats why soundcards are so handy
<jorik> well, i think /dev/dsp is one of them ... i was wondering if there were other
<jorik> (looking to make a script that uses lsof to kill everything thats stopping ET from getting access to the sound device)
<_intel> Dasnipa`: why do Mfgs fource usss to buy Mobos wiht sound embeded?
<Dasnipa`> nearly every mobo has onboard nowadays
<trappist> jorik: that's not what you want to do.  it's the job of arts to do software mixing so multiple apps can use sound at once.
<trappist> I always buy creative cards, which do hardware mixing, so I never have this problem and i don't use arts.
<jorik> trappist, yeah i know ... aight so how do i get ET to use arts? (artsdsp gives me cracklin sound)
<jorik> hmmm perhaps i should buy one too ... the sound problems in linux are starting to p*** me off
<_intel> soundblaster has provenit's self over the last 10 years
<trappist> other cards do hardware mixing and are probably very well supported, but creative has my confidence
<_JakubS> jorik: no one of my numerous attempts to make et use arts, alsa dmix, whatever succeeded
<_JakubS> and mv /usr/bin/artsd /usr/bin/artsd.bak ; ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/artsd solved all my arts-related problems :-)
<Tm_T> _JakubS: hm?
<Tm_T> sounds fun
<_JakubS> short answer: artsd is evil and deserves to be shot
<Tm_T> _JakubS: yeah, I never found any way to get alsa sounds to ET, so oss :(
<_JakubS> i think aoss et.x86 worked ... just not very well
<pulsar84> Hey guys.
<pulsar84> My KDE menu's acting weird. :( Newly installed programs don't show up, modification in the menu editor aren't saved sometimes and stuff like that... Any ideas?
<Obst> Hi
<mth`MAW> Hi folks
<pradeepto> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> pradeepto: always around for you baby
* pradeepto blushes
<pradeepto> Riddell: is there any test cases or a template thingie that I can use
<pradeepto> Riddell: to test a kubuntu build :)
<simian__> does anybody else get the erge to change distros regularly?
<pradeepto> Riddell: did that make sense to you?
<simian__> kubuntu is by far my faverate distro but every now and then get the urge to try... i dunno, suse or something even though i know that i wont like it as much as kubuntu
<Riddell> pradeepto: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/CurrentKubuntu  but it's out of date
<pradeepto> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> pradeepto: would be cool if you could make Kubuntu versions of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Long and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Short
<pradeepto> Riddell: I got myself a 256 K connection (with night download free :) ), so pretty much I can download an iso in 6 hrs or so
<pradeepto> I am right now downloading daffer flight 5.
<pradeepto> Do you want me to test with that? I would have loved to do with daily builds but I dont have the h/w resources to do so.
<bengoa> Hi... I'm having problem to get my pcmcia wifi card to work on ubuntu. Can someone help?
<ziza> daffer? Ubuntu Duffy Duck? :)
<echt> dapper has lots of upgrades
<pradeepto> *dapper
<pradeepto> :P
<ziza> :D
<ziza> in KDE 3.5.2 the task icons are now stacked up vertically if space allows
<ziza> but unfortunately it clips away a little from the kopete icon :(
<pradeepto> Riddell: didnot quite get what you meant by "would be cool if you could make Kubuntu versions of of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Long and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Short"
<ziza> i only have Klipper and Kopete there...
<Riddell> pradeepto: those pages are for ubuntu, it would be good if we had pages with much the same stuff but specific to kubuntu on them
<pradeepto> hmmm
<pradeepto> Riddell: is it oke if I work with dapper flight 5.
<Riddell> pradeepto: sure
<pradeepto> thanks
<mark---> I use KDE Kontact and contacts have suddently disappeared. I've checked /.kde/share/apps/kabc$
<mark--->  and there are lots of files there so I don't think they have been vaporized. Any clues how to uncorrupt?
<JakubS> dapper has really ancient iproute2 version :-(
<JakubS> 2 years old i think
<villiers> Hi all
<villiers> Hi
<villiers> Do you speak french ?
<villiers> Hi
<klugez> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Google_Firefox> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<pradeepto> Riddell: Dude, I have some question regarding l10n stuff.
<Riddell> pradeepto: hmm?
<pradeepto> Simple one , dont worry :P
<pradeepto> Riddell: so how do you include or decide to include a particular language? say Hindi for the next Kubuntu version
<Riddell> pradeepto: I just follow ubuntu
<Riddell> pradeepto: who make the decisions based on number of speakers and number of free software users
<Riddell> hello _echt
<pradeepto> Riddell: but it is not necessary that for a particular language l10n of KDE  == l10n of GNOME
<jjesse> bkjones: are you still interested in the flight6 wiki page work?
<Riddell> pradeepto: yes, I should take that into account really
<pradeepto> Riddell: unfortunately Indic l10n of  GNOME > Indic l10n of KDE
<pradeepto> Riddell: in most cases if not all.
<mrproper> ho do I set up a VPN?
<bkjones> jjesse: yes
<bkjones> but first - anyone know why I can't find any g++ package for dapper at *all*?
<crimsun> because you don't have main enabled.
<bkjones> m. That would be odd
* bkjones checks
<crimsun> build-essential pulls in g++-4.0
<jjesse> bkjones: mgalvin has started working on dapperflight6 so we need to get kubuntu dapperflight6 done as well
<bkjones> jjesse: well, that's fine -- if you have something to point me to as a reference to work from I should be able to get going on it pretty quickly this week.
<bkjones> where am I pulling kubuntu-specific notes from?
<qualus> heya
<qualus> i have a question conserning Ubuntu to Kubuntu installing, i was wondering will the transformation affect the links made to the desktop, ie the mount point i made for my windows server, or will i have to make that again ?
<qualus> currently installing Kubuntu
<Kyral> Damnit my desktop crashed
<trappist> qualus: I think gnome and kde both use the same ~/Desktop directory but kde (at least) doesn't put files there for mount points - you configure kde to display them or not
<qualus> ah.. wicked ^
<qualus> ^^ *
<qualus> heh.. pretty new to Ubuntu, used linux somewhat before, tho.. so expect noob-questions a-plenty :p
<qualus> heh, thanks btw
<qualus> gotta admit, tho, just switched a few weeks ago to ubuntu completely...
<qualus> absolutely love it :)
<qualus> right, so the installer just finished, returned to the console. do i just reboot normally ?
<uglew> IN BREEZY, is it UNadviceable that i upgrade from kde 3.5.0 to kde 3.5.2?
<uglew> hello? me alone here?
<klugez> uglew: i didn't even know it's possible
<klugez> i thought 3.5.2 packages were only provided for dapper
<qualus> hey again, so now when i booted, it reloaded Gnome, instead of KDE.. what do i do ?
<uglew> klugez: "An update to the popular KDE desktop, version 3.5.2, is now available for Kubuntu (Breezy Badger and Dapper Drake) (...)" -- taken from DistroWatch.
<uglew> klugez: notice the "breezy badger" part
<osh_> uglew: 3.5.2?
<uglew> osh_: why, you don't believe me?
<uglew> :)
<_echt> i'll install 3.5.2
<osh_> uglew: I'm running 3.5.1 and thought I was up to date. Is there really a .2 version?
<klugez> uglew: thanks for correcting me
<klugez> osh_: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.2.php
<uglew> also, a yesterday osnews title: "The KDE team has announced the release of KDE 3.5.2"
<uglew> so it seems kubuntu is VERY up-to-date.
<klugez> it was released yesterday
<osh_> klugez: gosh darnit. time to update. ;-)
<klugez> actually the packages for dapper were available _before_ official kde release
<uglew> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ breezy main
<uglew> add this to your sources.list
<osh_> nothing really revolutionary in there, but that's to be expected from a bugfix-release I suppose...
<pradeepto> Riddell: jeez I didnot get to beta test 3.5.2 :(
<qualus> soo.. how can i switch to the KDE view ? as in get rid of gnome ?
<pradeepto> qualus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<qualus> did that, rebooted, and it reloaded GNOME
<uglew> qualus: and apt-get uninstall gnome
<uglew> qualus: or something like that
<qualus> ah ! ok, i'll give it a shot
<qualus> cheers
<uglew> qualus: i mean, you may want to uninstall something essential for gnome
<qualus> k
<pradeepto> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<pradeepto> qualus: ^^^^
<qualus> ahh, cheers
<uglew> pradeepto: i am afraid that does nothing
<uglew> pradeepto, qualus: i am afraid that does nothing
<uglew> pradeepto, qualus: that is not a package
<qualus> it started to remove GDM
<uglew> pradeepto, qualus: that is a metapackage
<pradeepto> ubuntu-desktop must be a meta-pkg or something
* pradeepto was beaten bt uglew 
<qualus> ah, i see.. it removed the package
<InGpAo> Hi folks
<qualus> so i should go through synaptic to get it removed ?
<uglew> pradeepto: yes, and metapackages help bring the whole collection.. but doesn't help in also removing the whole collection.
<InGpAo> I've got a question for kind people...
<moret> Today I have updated my Kubuntu and apt-get installed kde-i18n-ca 3.5.2 !!!! 3.5.2???
<uglew> pradeepto: when you install something, it will also install all deps; but if you uninstall it, it won't uninstall deps.
<pradeepto> uglew: then how do we remove packages in such cases.
<InGpAo> Has Dapper5 default XGL??
<qualus> so, i marked GDM for complete removal in Synaptic. will the universe explode now ?
<OdyX> InGpAo: NO
<uglew> pradeepto: well, there are some other methods for full removal of unneeded packages
<InGpAo> uhm...and the very next stable version?
<pradeepto> uglew: like
<klugez> InGpAo: very probably not
<OdyX> InGpAo: at best, it will be easy to install
<InGpAo> but if I install Dapper5 (I'm a suse-user) how can I get XGL?
<Kyral> whoops
<uglew> pradeepto: i don't remember. there is an app which does just this: shows which packages are not dependencies of any other package (and can therefore be safely uninstalled)
<Kyral> used /server instead of /connect
<OdyX> InGpAo: but very probably not standard (as you need material acceleration, which is not standard)
<Kyral> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<qualus> right.. reboot now, aye ?
<InGpAo> I've read that it need 3D accerellation
<uglew> pradeepto: in the rpm world i think these packages are called "leaves"
<qualus> ..i'll take that as a yes
<InGpAo> and that fglxr doesn't work well with my ATI R280
<uglew> pradeepto: i forgot their name here. i am new to apt-get
<qualus> *crosses fingers*
<InGpAo> so OdyX you say that in Kubuntu XGL will be emulated?!?!
<uglew> pradeepto: anyway, that's why i didn't choose to recommend "sudo apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop" to qualus.
<pradeepto> uglew: I understand.
<OdyX> InGpAo: not at all...
<InGpAo> so..
<pradeepto> uglew: and thanks for the information dude
<uglew> pradeepto: you're most certainly welcome :)
<OdyX> InGpAo: I'm just saying as not everybody has a XGL-compatible graphic card...
<OdyX> InGpAo: it will not by By Default
<InGpAo> uhm...(soory but I'm italian...my english is very bad..)
<OdyX> InGpAo: I'm Swiss...
<Obst> make[1] : *** [arch/i386/kernel/emu.o]  Fehler 1
<Obst> make: *** [arch/i386/kernel]  Fehler 2
<Obst> by kernel make
<Obst> what can i do?
<OdyX> InGpAo: just understand that it CANNOT be by default..
<InGpAo> we're neighbours
<uglew> InGpAo: why should you blame italian for your poor english? italian is a beautiful language.
<InGpAo> uglew I'm in an internetional channel...should I speak italian here?
<uglew> InGpAo: you're right: you cannot
<InGpAo> ahuhuahua
<InGpAo> then...
<uglew> InGpAo: then just don't blame italian :)
<InGpAo> Has someone got XGL??
<InGpAo> I don't blame!!!I love it!
<uglew> InGpAo: did you try kororaa first?
<uglew> InGpAo: everybody loves italian!
<uglew> InGpAo: italian is a musical language
<InGpAo> kororaa live or kororaa install?
<InGpAo> sono d'accordo
<uglew> InGpAo: any
<InGpAo> (I'm agree)
<uglew> InGpAo: latest
<InGpAo> then.-..kororaa live doesn't start on my PC
<InGpAo> maybe for my ATI
<uglew> InGpAo: i know what "[io]  sono d'accordo" means and its translation is "i agree", not "i'm agree".
<InGpAo> it's Radeon 9250 (R280)
<InGpAo> uglew....ahuauau...you're right!!! ;)
<uglew> InGpAo: oh, i see. too bad that kororaa doesn't work.
<InGpAo> uhm!!!
<InGpAo> I tryed it on a ATI GTO of a friend...it's great!!!!
<uglew> InGpAo: i am glad you like it
<InGpAo> I 've also tried RR64 XGL...and XGL didn't started
<uglew> InGpAo: .. and this is just the beginning
<InGpAo> it started X instead
<qualus> hmm.. didn't seem to work.. still loads Gnome O_o
<klugez> qualus: in login screen, choose sessions -> kde
<InGpAo> but...XGL it's only on ubuntu-dapper5??
<qualus> right
<InGpAo> (very bad english...)
<InGpAo> is XGL only on ubuntu-dapper5?
<uglew> InGpAo: it should be on flight4, too
<uglew> InGpAo: if you actually mean "is it available in breezy", then the answer is "no".
<InGpAo> I mean: if I download Flight5 now...will I have XGL on KDE?
<klugez> it requires some (a lot) setting up
<uglew> InGpAo: not by default
<uglew> InGpAo: you have to read a howto
<klugez> can't be the default, since few graphic cards support it
<InGpAo> shall have to install some packs??
<klugez> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<uglew> InGpAo: that too
<klugez> InGpAo: see those links for what'd you have to do
<qualus> heh, right, it worked ^^
<qualus> so can i now remove all of the Gnome installed packages ?
<GNU_Style> do I have to upgrade to KDE 3.5 then to 3.5.1? im on kubuntu 5.10
<uglew> qualus: whith this method you don't even need to uninstall anything gnome
<InGpAo> ok
<uglew> qualus: (in order to start kde)
<klugez> if you also want to use the kde login screen, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm and choose kdm
<trappist> GNU_Style: might as well go to 3.5.2 now
<uglew> GNU_Style: no
<trappist> GNU_Style: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<uglew> add this: "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ breezy main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<qualus> right.. so i can just use either one of them as i please ?
<klugez> qualus: yes
<uglew> GNU_Style: -- if you use breezy; otherwise replace "breezy" with "dapper"
<GNU_Style> thanks
<GNU_Style> I have had problems with dapper
<InGpAo> but..when the next stable kubuntu will be downloadable??
<klugez> InGpAo: release date is June 1st
<GNU_Style> its dapepr
<InGpAo> 1st june!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<InGpAo> azz..
<GNU_Style> my NIC is has problems with dapper, just uninstalled it a few hours ago
<InGpAo> should I install dapper??
<qualus> hmm.. what other packages should i get ?
<qualus> anything you lot recommend ?
<jjesse> InGpAo: i'm using dapper and it works fine
<InGpAo> uhm..
<OdyX> InGpAo: Dapper is TEST version...
<OdyX> so don't complain about missing feature, bugs...
<InGpAo> I know that it's beta..
<sredna> .. and apart from the fact that I can't seem to get sound in kaffeine playing mpgs, it appears to work very nice for me ;)
<OdyX> InGpAo: OK
<qualus> changin clients brb
<InGpAo> OdyX some adverts about flight5?
<OdyX> InGpAo: mine works just fine...
<_tibs01> erm
<_tibs01> someone help me
<OdyX> reporting bugs continuously...
<InGpAo> but you're a guru or what?
<_tibs01> i have busted all the tastbar icons
<_tibs01> how do i restore it back to kde defult
<OdyX> InGpAo: no... user helping with TEST version... :D
<InGpAo> I'm just more than a newbie...
<OdyX> OK
<_tibs01> ?
<_tibs01> help
<OdyX> InGpAo: so YOU are a guru ? XD
<pradeepto> Riddell: poke poke
<_tibs01> OI
<Riddell> pradeepto: yo
<_tibs01> someone help me :D
<pradeepto> Riddell: unfortunately Indic l10n of  GNOME > Indic l10n of KDE
<captainbraille> How do I find out if I have a graphics card and driver that supports direct rendering through OpenGL?
<_tibs01> how do i put the task bar back to detuflt
<InGpAo> oh yes...I suggeted Torwalds about his project some years ago..
<_tibs01> defefault
<InGpAo> *suggested..
<pradeepto> Riddell: repeating myself but I want to get this thing out of my mind or somehting
<InGpAo> captainbraille sudo fglxr_greas
<Riddell> pradeepto: so I shouldn't include them on the kubuntu CD yet?
<InGpAo> *fglxr_gears
<trappist> fglrx_gears
<pradeepto> Riddell: no you should, please please do
<OdyX> Riddell & pradeepto : speaking about what ?
<pradeepto> OdyX: Indic l10n stuff
<InGpAo> another question...
<OdyX> and after humanization ?
<InGpAo> i've AM64
<InGpAo> AMD64
<Snake__> Has anyone gotten (k)ubuntu to run on a compaw presario 2100?
<InGpAo> should i have to install 64bit version??
<pradeepto> Riddell: I want to know when do will you *last* check out the l10n stuff from kde svn?
<InGpAo> Is there any problems with 64bit applications like in windowsXP64??
<Riddell> pradeepto: I uploaded l10n packages from kde 3.5.2 today into dapper
<mrproper> speaking about dapper, will it have better VIA unichrome support?
<InGpAo> some people say that debian is not ready with 64bit
<captainbraille> InGpAo, trappist: I'm getting "command not found"
<InGpAo> uhm...
<pradeepto> Riddell: you mean all l10n packages.
<InGpAo> google -> fglxr_gears
<Riddell> pradeepto: yes
<InGpAo> try fglrx_gears
<qual> the desktop seems to be working nicely now ^^
<trappist> captainbraille: glxinfo | grep rendering
<pradeepto> Riddell: my point is there are people who are still working on them. So will you upload newer packages built (again) from the kde svn.
<pradeepto> Riddell: Before the final realease is done that is.
<captainbraille> trappist: thanks, it comes up as No. How can I fix that?
<pradeepto> Riddell: or I can tell them a dead line if you want, say the same date as flight 6 if there is one that is.
<InGpAo> captainbraille have you got ATI drivers?
<trappist> captainbraille: put fglrx in the driver section of your xorg.conf (if you've installed the fglrx drivers, of course)
<captainbraille> I don't think I have either, where can I find those? Do I need both?
<tibs01> so#
<tibs01> someone help me
<tibs01> how do i put my task bar back to normal
<OdyX> InGpAo: Just wanted to apologize taking you as newbie... Was not my intention. Very sorry
<tibs01> huh
<Snake__> tibs01: what do you mean back to normal
<InGpAo> OdyX what are you saying?
<captainbraille> InGpAo, trappist: I don't think I have either, where can I find those? Do I need both?
<InGpAo> uhm...where are oy from captainbraille?
<tibs01> erm
<trappist> captainbraille: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx
<InGpAo> *you
<tibs01> well the task bar has gone all over the place its at the bottom of the page
<InGpAo> you should go on your national forum
<tibs01> but all the icons gone funny on it
<ravioli> hi, i have trouble with the audio system
<tibs01> i want it back to kde default
<InGpAo> there are a lot of inforamtion about ATI & Nvidia drivers
<ravioli> one user has audio, another does not
<captainbraille> InGpAo: california usa
<frank23> is anyone using kde 3.5.2 on breezy? any problems with it?
<Snake__> tibs01: give me a moment, let me try to remeber how without messing up your whole system :)
<tibs01> ok m8
<robotgeek> frank23: it's pretty nice
<frank23> robotgeek: are there any improvements?
<pradeepto> ahh  robotgeek  there you are bro
<InGpAo> if you are californian you've got a lot of forum about ATI drivers and Xorg.conf to read!
<tibs01> hmmmmmmm0r
<robotgeek> frank23: to be honest, i think they fixed bugs. i am not sure what changes they made.
<tibs01> snake :P
<tibs01> u figured it out yet
<Snake__> tibs01: I got it
<tibs01> go for it
<Snake__> tibs01: give me a moment to get the exact file name
<tibs01> 0_o
<pradeepto> robotgeek: frank23 the dot says part of the story
<captainbraille> InGpAo: Lol, thanks, where can I find the forums?
<frank23> robotgeek: ok. its better to fix bugs than introduce them!
<Snake__> tibs01: type in a terminal "rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc"
<Snake__> tibs01: then restart X (Alt+ctrl+del)
<InGpAo> azz...captainbraille...just search on google about fglrx
<Snake__> tibs01: then come back and tell me how it works out
<captainbraille> InGpAo: thanks for the help
<tibs01> mmmmmmm
<tibs01> whats the run command for konsole
<Snake__> tibs01: konsole :)
<captainbraille> trappist: how do I add fglrx to xorg.conf
<me2win> !bluetooth
<ubotu> it has been said that bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<tibs01> rebooting
<Snake__> tibs01: why reboot?
<Snake__> Just restart X with the directions I gave you
<tibs01> ok
<heinkel_111> brb
<me2win> !motorola
<ubotu> me2win: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<noteventime> !m
<ubotu> noteventime: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !me
<ubotu> noteventime: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !you
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Snake__> tibs01: howed that work out
<Riddell> pradeepto: hi
<pradeepto> Riddell: hi again :)
<Riddell> pradeepto: you can either make me a tar a week or two before release
<pradeepto> Riddell: you want me to do that.
<Riddell> pradeepto: or you can talk to jordi or carlos about doing funky rosetta imports from KDE SVN, but I don't think they can do that yet
<tibs01> ok
<me2win> !phone
<ubotu> me2win: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !cell
<ubotu> me2win: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tibs01> the icons are back
<me2win> !mobile
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<tibs01> bu they aint in the right place
<tibs01> how do i put them in the right place
<Riddell> me2win: ?
<Snake__> tibs01: what do you mean
<tibs01> well there all the right hand side
<pradeepto> Riddell: I think I will tar them myself or something
<tibs01> not the menu on the left hand side nthe short cuts on the right hand side
<Snake__> tibs01: they system tray?
<Riddell> pradeepto: yeah, make a 3.5.2.1 release
<Snake__> the**
<tibs01> some system trey
<pradeepto> Riddell: Do I include all the indic l10n stuff
<tibs01> no menus on the left hand side
<Snake__> tibs01: what you see there is the kubuntu default
<nimzo> How can I find out if my ldconfig can find libjawt.so?
<tibs01> menu on the left hand side
<tibs01> system trey on the right hand side
<Snake__> Ya
<Riddell> pradeepto: yes, make several if you want
<tibs01> that aint wot i got
<pradeepto> Riddell: I dont think I quite understood that version thingy.
<tibs01> i got menu n system trey on right hand side
<Snake__> tibs01: then just drag the menu over the left..
<tibs01> tried
<tibs01> dont work
<Riddell> pradeepto: current version is 3.5.2, next version from KDE will be 3.5.3, so if you make a release between KDE versions call it 3.5.2.1
<Snake__> tibs01: what KDE version?
<tibs01> new one
<pradeepto> hmmm
<tristanmike> dapper ?
<tibs01> most recent version
<Snake__> tibs01: 3.5.2?
<tibs01> how do i find out what version
<Snake__> tibs01: click on help, the "About KDE"
<pradeepto> Riddell: I just check out and make a tar ball out of it right? Or you are asking me to make a debian package or something?
<pradeepto> Riddell: if you are please dont, I am not very comfortable doing that yet :)
<Snake__> tibs01: in a program such as konq
<pradeepto> Riddell: learning that though.
<Snake__> tibs01: or konversation (im not sure what IRC client your using)(
<tibs01> thats what im using
<Snake__> Okay, click help and then click about kde...give me the numbers it says for "Release 3.X.X"
<tibs01> 3.5.1
<tibs01> im using
<Snake__> Are your panels locked?
<tibs01> is that most recentl ?
<tibs01> my desktop is locked
<tibs01> thats it
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<Snake__> tibs01: why wont the menu move? (I assume the K Menu right?) Whats it do?
<tibs01> my panels aint locked now
<Riddell> pradeepto: just a tar file, following the same pattern as the ones at ftp.kde.org
<Snake__> Okay, then that K Menu button should go where ever you want it to, just drag the bar to the left of it
<pradeepto> Riddell: okes thanks man. You really have been helpful. Now just ping me when its about week or 2 left for release.
<InGpAo> is 64bit well supported??
<tsdgeos> works here
<buz> id say if you havent got a good reason to go 64bit dont
<buz> it works
<buz> but its more pain than needed
<OdyX> but flash
<OdyX> but 3D...
<tsdgeos> 3d works
<tsdgeos> flash is evil
<tsdgeos> that's here ofcourse
<tsdgeos> YMMV
<Riddell> pradeepto: sure
<buz> flash is evil
<buz> still cant really go without it
<InGpAo> tehn...have i to install 64bit version or 32?
* Snake__ pokes tibs01 
<buz> for example, youtube without flash is quite useless
<OdyX> InGpAo: i'd say 64... but with care.
<InGpAo> i know that there are problems with mozilla and with some drivers...
<InGpAo> but there are some benefits using 64bit?
* buz has 64 bit cpu and doesnt think it worth the trouble
<buz> if you need more than 4gb ram sure
<InGpAo> no...1Gb is enough for me
<JohnFlux> I have 64bit and only thing I miss is mplayer codecs
<JohnFlux> the win32 ones
<JohnFlux> ( i think i can get round with some 32 bit environment or something - seemed complicated)
<buz> yeah one reason why i use 32bit
<InGpAo> win32codecs don't work?!??!
<buz> not without lots of work no
<InGpAo> azz....i have to DL the 32bit!!
<InGpAo> 32bit->no trouble!
<buz> exactly
<InGpAo> porca miseria!
<buz> what is it with amarok devs
<buz> why cant 1.4 convert 1.3 libraries
<buz> ah well
<buz> at least 1.4 beta is goood
<buz> anyone know anything about kde 3.5.2 for dapper?
<OdyX> buz: I'm under it
<me2win> what about it
<OdyX> bugged but working
<buz> where to get it?
<OdyX> buz: you're on Dapper?
<OdyX> buz: => kubuntu.org
<me2win> its in the repos...
<me2win> just dist upgrade
<buz> mhh
<buz> what repos
<buz> ch.archive doesnt have it
<NaosZ> ello all :) can anyone help me to understand what "alien" is/does?
<spiritz> alien convert RPM package to deb package
<buz> well lets check archive
<spiritz> RPM packages are the one that come from redhat/mandriva etc
<tristanmike> but you don't really want to use it unless it's a last resort
<NaosZ> cheers spiritz
<NaosZ> well thing is its kinda my first and last resort lol, trying to get a Z600 printer to install
<tristanmike> NaosZ: look for a deb, if you can't find a deb, you should really consider building from source, and if none of those are options, and all you got is an rpm, take caution in installing
<spiritz> NaosZ:btw you should what the  "whatis" command, pretty useful :)
<NaosZ> cool cheers, yup Im a noob soz :p
<buz> a
<tristanmike> everyone is at one point or another :)
<NaosZ> heh, Im having fun learning about it all :D
<frando> where can I set my charset in which my messages are sent within Konversation? Im asking here as i don't see any option in konversation itself, so it might use the central charset... [i'm using breezy, all packages updated, on i386] 
<frando> cause someone reportet to me that my "umlauts" were received broken.
<frando> ,  and 
<_mindspin> looks fine here
<_mindspin> 
<frando> hmm ok...
<frando> so which is the default charset my messages are sent in? UTF8? ISO-8859-x?
<rmenor> hola
<rmenor> algn espaol
<tsdgeos> rmenor: #kubuntu-es
<rmenor> gracias
<Frank_386> hey folks, anyone know about establishing a URL handler?
<_mindspin> frando I guess its UTF8
<nico8481> re
<_harm>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<_harm> /dev/hdb1               1        9964    80035798+  42  SFS
<_harm> how would i mount thath?
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> will be t?kde 3.5.2 in dapper or in kubuntu dapper repo?
<seth> they're trying to push it through UVF
<Russel> uvf?
<seth> if it is tested by enough people, it will probably make it to Dapper
<seth> if not enough testing is done, it will be an external repository
<seth> Upstream Version Freeze
<Russel> when will the descision be?
<Russel> don't need the exact date, rather like in 2 weeks, 3 months or 2 hours :)
<pulsar84> Hi.
<seth> i would guess maybe 4-5 weeks
<Russel> k thx
<seth> so get testing :P
<Russel> lol... dapper is enough for me :)
<ninniuzITA> hi I just intalled kde 3.5.2 in my kubuntu breezy but I cant find the display config anymore...any clue?
<frank23> hmmm that's a nice little kde 3.5.2 change: my task bar is "dual stacked" two rows of apps and now the "system tray" icons are also in 2 rows
<SoBeIcedT> ive got a question, quite off topic, just looking for some direction as to where I should ask it, if you have any ideas let me know: does anyone know how to extract the MD5 password hash from a word file that is encrypted using the standard word 2000/97 password to open feature
<frank23> ninniuzITA: I just installed it too and I can't find it either
<ninniuzITA> damnit
<ninniuzITA> can you figure out a way to resize ur screen resolution
<pulsar84> Anyone here with decent knowledge about the K menu and why it's broken here? Apps aren't added/removed automatically anymore.
<SoBeIcedT> i use the menu updating tool, and it updates automatically after i run it
<frank23> ninniuzITA: ctrl-alt-+ or - changes the resolution
<ninniuzITA> ty
<ninniuzITA> that's what I needed :) but how come there is no config menu anymore?
<ninniuzITA> is it broken any way?
#kubuntu 2007-03-26
<ins-dragonclaw> archangel_: do you get an error message?
<n6rej> nick_: do you have another computer there?
<archangel_> yes
<nick_> no, its on order from tiger direct
<ins-dragonclaw> and it is... ?
<archangel_> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: can u man mount and df the cd?
<ins-dragonclaw> ouch
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay can't help there
<crackhead_25__> n6rej: how do i cycle through the icons in sys set without using the mouse?
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: English?
<n6rej> arch pastebin your sources.list
<archangel_>  Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<nick_> i had windows, it was illegal copy, got tired of activation and all the BS that goes along with micro$oft so i dloaded kubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> ah
<ins-dragonclaw> so window$ bit back
<n6rej> crackhead_25__: if this was windows I'd say ctrl-tab and alt tab but I don't know here.
<ins-dragonclaw> but see if the CD opens on a WinXP machine
<nick_> it does
<nick_> i already copied the pics once
<ins-dragonclaw> ohhKAY
<crackhead_25__> anybody?? how do you cycle through the icons in a window without using the mouse??
<n6rej> nick_: oic!
<jarn> Is there anyway to make it so KDE closes Firefox correctly when logging out and shutting down? Firefox always says it has crashed, which means that it doesn't store the session correctly.
<nick_> but my computer crashed when i tried to patch the winlogon for acivation LOL
<ins-dragonclaw> jarn - use Konqueror :)
<nick_> yes, windows bit back
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<n6rej> nick_: LOL
<ins-dragonclaw> it usually does
<nick_> xp looks like something from toys R us
<n6rej> nick_: what kind of cd is it? an cd-rw? or what?
<nick_> CD-R
<ins-dragonclaw> Xp feels more primitive than Kubuntu ...  i can't explain it
<jarn> ins-dragonclaw: Konqueror doesn't do that either. And konqueror is way too unstable for me... it crashes atleast once a day and it doesn't like some javascript. Neither Google Pages nor Gmail display right in Konqueror, among other things.
<n6rej> nick how did you make it?
<archangel_> no idea crackhead_25__
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: try OSX you'll flip!
<nick_> used XP burning
<nick_> right click "send to CD"
<ins-dragonclaw> my Konqueror runs perfectly. maybe you just set it up wrong or something ... are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<jarn> Edgy
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: i know OSX well
<n6rej> nick_: OH! ok, thats a unique format
<archangel_> I always carry 1 or 2 spare mice,  but I'm a nerd
<ins-dragonclaw> and yes, it is brilliant
<ins-dragonclaw> and yes, I can set up K to mirror it
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: what the heck is that format called?? I can't recall this second...
<ins-dragonclaw> but i HATE the one-button mouse :/
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: I saw that, how well does it work?
<ins-dragonclaw> there's ISO and CDFS
<nick_> FIY i have problems with konqerer too
<ins-dragonclaw> never tried emulating OSX
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: no there's another
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<nick_> it likes to freeze
<jarn> Having a mouse with one button is like having a brain with one lobe...
<ins-dragonclaw> errrr... U-something
<ins-dragonclaw> jarn - Mac-function+click
<ins-dragonclaw> UDFS?
<n6rej> hang on let me go look, nero can do that too, as can many more
<ins-dragonclaw> no can't be
<jarn> ins-dragonclaw: Err... what?
<nick_> well ill be getting my new pc next week
<nick_> ill copy the pics from there
<ins-dragonclaw> the other FS for CDs
<ins-dragonclaw> the mac's one-button-mouse becomes a two-button quite easily
<ins-dragonclaw> and if i had to only have 1 brain lobe, i'd take the creative half ;)
<nick_> id take the sex half
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<crackhead_25__> that's not a half
<jarn> ins-dragonclaw: That doesn't make it any less lame.
<ins-dragonclaw> exactly
<nick_> lol
<stelhan> I'd take the half that Chuck Norris would take.
<ins-dragonclaw> well, you get two-button mice
<n6rej> joliet, rock-ridge, theres more... darn....
<crackhead_25__> (nor are they actually considered to exist in halves anymore.. )
<jarn> ins-dragonclaw: I want to use the mouse or the keyboard, I don't want to use both unless I'm playing a game.
<ins-dragonclaw> but I don't like Mac for it's exclusitivity
<AirRaven> Then use a MIghty Mouse.
<ins-dragonclaw> i mean, they have like 3% of the global desktop markey
<ins-dragonclaw> market*
<AirRaven> *Everyone* loves non-working trackballs
<ins-dragonclaw> and tech support is probably a nightmare
<nick_> markey sounded better\
<MinceR> markey mark
<ins-dragonclaw> so i stick to linux - free, but just as good if not better
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AirRaven> Apple Tech Support left a friend of mine hanging computerless for 2 months whilst they "fixed" it. Utterly lousy.
<ins-dragonclaw> markey
<ins-dragonclaw> Exactly
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: its UDF
<jarn> Ick, I was so happy when I got away from mice with trackballs. (Is the plural of a mouse mice or mouses? With animals I know it's mice, but with hardware...?)
<ins-dragonclaw> YES
<ins-dragonclaw> Told you - U-Something :)
<MinceR> mice
<ins-dragonclaw> mice
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: lol
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<MinceR> meeces!
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> mices
<ins-dragonclaw> I are having many mices
<jarn> lol
<n6rej> mices?
<ins-dragonclaw> ok... setting mode ins-dragonclaw -random
<ins-dragonclaw> well, it happened
<n6rej> !udf
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm officially hooked on an album designed for 11-year olds
<n6rej> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> music album*
<ins-dragonclaw> Hillsong Kids
<ins-dragonclaw> just for reference: I'm 17
<n6rej> nick_: take a look and see if apt-get has "linux-udf" or do sudo apt-cache search udf and see if you can find a driver
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: then your excused LOL
<alakhia> i have a newbie question about ssh: how do I have it save my passwd?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> ssh is a protocol
<alakhia> my apologies if this is not the right place to ask
<ins-dragonclaw> what client are you using?
<n6rej> alakhia: it doesn't your program can though
<ins-dragonclaw> hell, we'll try and help anyway
<alakhia> i am using rsync
<n6rej> EEEEEK
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<n6rej> did he just swear?
<ins-dragonclaw> who? alakhia?
<alakhia> is there a better way?
<ins-dragonclaw> :P
<n6rej> *nid*
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<n6rej> *nod* even
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<alakhia> :)
<n6rej> alakhia: go read up about rsync, last I read it was still a terribly insecure variant
<alakhia> I hate sftp
<alakhia> because it doesn't recurse
<archangel_> no clues on why adept is inoperable?
<n6rej> alakhia: yeah, well ftp is bad anyway, so ....
<ins-dragonclaw>  --password-file=FILE    read password from FILE
<n6rej> archangel_: show me ur sources via pastebin
<ins-dragonclaw> store your password in a file and use --password when you use rsync
<alakhia> n6rej: it's my local network ... so I don't care too much about security
<ins-dragonclaw> that's about the best I can do
<n6rej> OMG is that all ins?
<eilker> is there achannel for domain and web hosting  in freenode ?
<archangel_> comming up
<eilker> *a channel
<ins-dragonclaw> hey! I didn't even know Rsync until about 20 seconds ago!
<n6rej> alakhia: then why not just use nfs and be done with it?
<n6rej> why ssh at all?
<ins-dragonclaw> ...good point
<alakhia> n6rej: isn't nfs too complicated?
<ins-dragonclaw> if security's not an issue
<archangel_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12066/
<ins-dragonclaw> Geez... I have gospel, rap, rock, new age and trance in one playlist...
<archangel_> that is the error
<ins-dragonclaw> everyone from Hillsong though Linkin Park to Eminem
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<n6rej> alakhia: not from what I understand, its just terribly insecure but if youw ant something superduper simple install vsftpd and your done!
<alakhia> n6rej: hmmm, ok, will look into it. Thanks.
<n6rej> archangel_: I don't want the error.. try this ... sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources/source.list
* ins-dragonclaw is listening to "King of Majesty - Hillsong Kids"
<ins-dragonclaw> I miss that plugin...
<archangel_> k
<ins-dragonclaw> where /z printed my current playing song...
<n6rej> alakhia: theres a guide on the ubuntu website under "server guide" that has a vsftpd section.  vsftpd is super easy to conif and lightening fast.
<archangel_> what should I see?
<ins-dragonclaw> speed <is relative to> bandwidth
<crackhead_25> why does everytime i restart my xserver, my mouse pointer turn invisible (although the mouse can still function (if i can guess where the pointer is))??
<n6rej> archangel_:  a text file yes?
<ins-dragonclaw> crackhead_25: your PC has a crush on you
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: gigabit ethernet but it is being choked by 100mb hub
<archangel_> uuummmmm...a file yes....minus the text
<ins-dragonclaw> there's a setting in System Settings -> Mouse and Keyboard -> Mouse that says "Locate the mouse when i press Ctrl"
<ins-dragonclaw> try that
<crackhead_25> ins-dragonclaw: im sure, but i have to whip it in line a bit then
<n6rej> crackhead_25: let me look at something
<archangel_> I have file location at the top
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: if i told you my maximum downstream speed you'll die
<archangel_> and options at the bottom
<ins-dragonclaw> promise
<archangel_> nothing in the middle
<n6rej> crackhead_25: in the mouse section if you've changed anything ever, you might want to check "defaults" to reset stuff.
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: you on dial-up?
<ins-dragonclaw> I use WVDIAL to connect - do the math
<n6rej> archangel_: paste whast in the file
<alakhia> n6rej: the vsftpd server is actually for ftp ... not nfs
<ins-dragonclaw> yep
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: wow,
<ins-dragonclaw> hence vs_FTP_pd
<alakhia> n6rej: right ... :)
<alakhia> n6rej: ins-dragonclas ... :)
<n6rej> alakhia: yep, but if your just going to send files use that, if you need more use nfs
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: Theoretical max downstream: 10kBytes/s. Usual speed: 4kBytes/s
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: you sea bound?
<ins-dragonclaw> my poor modem has done over 1024mb of data transfer by now...
<soulrider> uhm
<archangel_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12071/
<soulrider> i feel so tempted to try and upgrade to feisty
<alakhia> n6rej: nfs sounds better to me ... found the guide and the section related to that
<soulrider> but i dont want kubuntu to die again
<ins-dragonclaw> i -DID- mention that i use a SE k750i's GPRS modem to connect, right? :p
<n6rej> what the heck?
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: at what speed do you dl ?
<n6rej> archangel_: what did you do?
<ins-dragonclaw> <ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: Theoretical max downstream: 10kBytes/s. Usual speed: 4kBytes/s
<soulrider> GPRS, isnt that like REALLY slow ?
<ins-dragonclaw> just pasted the stats again
<soulrider> oh shyte
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<soulrider> how did you download a gb! :P
<soulrider> i remember when i got DSL
<ins-dragonclaw> over 8 months or so
<n6rej> !easysource | archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<soulrider> it was uber fast, 64Kb/64Kb :P
<n6rej> arch, go rebuild your apt!!  its hosed!
<ins-dragonclaw> I have access to a line at my local temple: max i've seen it do is 226kB/s downstream
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: why use the gprs?
<archangel_> an attempt to upgrade
<soulrider> local temple ?
<ins-dragonclaw> because my parents don't believe in DSL
<n6rej> archangel_: ah
<soulrider> lol
<archangel_> someone was helping me online
<ins-dragonclaw> oh, church
<soulrider> ahh i see
<ins-dragonclaw> Hatfield Christian Church
<archangel_> thats all I know
<soulrider> you use ubuntu CE ?
<ins-dragonclaw> but it's beyond 'church'
<archangel_> I cant really tell you what I did, cause I ahve no idea
<archangel_> lol
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: actually I think I understand what they are trying to accomplish.
<ins-dragonclaw> who is the 'they' ?
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: look here ... http://www.thewish.info
<n6rej> your parents
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_: history | grep apt
<ins-dragonclaw> no, i know darn well what they/re trying to accomplish
<ins-dragonclaw> : Nothing.
<Admiral_Chicago> that'll show you everything you did from CLI
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: LOL
<ins-dragonclaw> no kidding
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<ins-dragonclaw> it's very cheap to install DSL, and local rates are only that much more expensive
<soulrider> what will ahppen if you spend a fortune in dual-up? :P
<archangel_> ok done
<ins-dragonclaw> but they use dialup and stick to the ulcers they get
<ins-dragonclaw> soulrider: Nothing
<steveire> Is there a voip application for kubuntu? Something like skype. Also using a protocol that's available on a windows application.
<ins-dragonclaw> apart from my dismemberment
<ins-dragonclaw> Ekiga Softphone?
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: but what does it expose you to?  What POSSIBLE issues could come with it?  Just like archangel tv
<Skrot> steveire: Well, there's skype.
<archangel_> nothing still
<n6rej> steveire: skype is available
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: nothing new. What I access from grps (IRC POP3 and webs) is what i'll access via dsl
<ins-dragonclaw> oh, and the odd torrent :)
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: they probably have to be proven that?
<steveire> skype has never worked for me. I had audio problems and call dropping and everything.
<n6rej> steveire: they've updated it recently.
<n6rej> works great for me.
<ins-dragonclaw> okay. assuming that I prove that it's safe clean fast costeffective and worth it ... they still won;t get it
<n6rej> but yes there are other voip apps
<steveire> ekiga seems to be a gnome application.
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: are they truly "christians"?
<steveire> n6rej: Do you use a repo version?
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: if they are like that with DSL, i dont wanna know what they will do if you turn out to be gay :P
<n6rej> steveire: dpkg
<archangel_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12074/
<steveire> Got a repo for me?
<archangel_> what do I d?
<archangel_> o
<n6rej> soulrider: I'm slightly homophobic because of my beliefs, but as long as you don't press "your" lifestyle onto mine I leave it be.
<soulrider> i see n6rej
<soulrider> i would ahve a discussion about it, but it would probably turn into an argument and this place isnt appropiate
<archangel_> I have to take my son to the doc...he has the plague
<soulrider> archangel_:  =/
<n6rej> soulrider: cc, I just take that man for what he said.
<n6rej> soulrider: I could explain more but this aint the place.
<archangel_> I will have to continue this in
<archangel_> a little while
<archangel_> thanks bye
<ins-dragonclaw> grah
<soulrider> n6rej: wanna go to offtopic ?
<n6rej> archangel_: try rebooting, I don't know what you've got going on its more then one issue
<n6rej> soulrider: query
<soulrider> k
<steveire> !skpye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skpye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steveire> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Arwen> this channel isn't +t?
<Arwen> sweet!
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it actually is...
<sstchur> Anyone know if the mouse cursor theme used in openSuse is publicly available?
<steveire> Arwen: Nice name
<Arwen> ......
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Arwen] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.co..m/PoweredBy
<Arwen> see? not +t
<sasq> knetworkman stops updating the list of wireless spots... why, and what can I do about it?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Arwen] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.co..m/PoweredBy
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:ins-dragonclaw] : :)
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<Arwen> lol....
<ins-dragonclaw> someone set +nrt
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Arwen] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.co..m/PoweredBy
<Arwen> .....
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Arwen] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy
<Arwen> better
<Admiral_Chicago> lets not play with the topic, least we get angy devs
<crackhead_25> n6rej: i haent changed anything
<crackhead_25> i think it has to do with gpm or gmp whatever you call it, the mouse driver used when switching over between xsessions and other things.. somehow i want to disengage/remove it?? but i dont know how..
* ins-dragonclaw notices that n6rej and soulrider have been quiet for quite some time...
<AmyRose_> That's it. Konversation sucks.
<AmyRose_> XChat is better.
<ins-dragonclaw> ...lol...
<Skrot> AmyRose: What's better about it?
<ins-dragonclaw> hello AmyRose_, by the way
<AmyRose> Skrot, XChat has HELP.
<ins-dragonclaw> heheh
<Skrot> hehe
<AmyRose> I can't live without the /help command very long
<AmyRose> and hello, ins-dragonclaw
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<AmyRose> I know I'm a traitor for preferring a GTK-based IRC client, but at least I'm NOT using xchat-gnome. Xchat-gnome is the worst IRC client next to Kopete I've ever used ;P
<AmyRose> Vanilla XChat is better than that stupid GNOME "Take all the options away" version
<steveire> AmyRose: What's your preffered client?
<steveire> Oh.
<steveire> Can skype still be integrated with Kopete?
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<Armagguedes> does anyone know if there is a problem with the Feisty Beta CD? i can't boot from it (nor access it). I'm on my 2nd burn
<AmyRose> steveire, Vanilla XChat for now.
<Admiral_Chicago> Armagguedes: #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions
<Armagguedes> ok sry
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<ins-dragonclaw> krap
<ins-dragonclaw> it sucks when you find a song that keeps you awake...
<ins-dragonclaw> at 1 in the morning :(
<Armagguedes> even for Kubuntu issues/questions Admiral_Chicago ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Armagguedes: yep.
<steveire> You used to be able to get your skype contacts through kopete no?
<sledge> Where has linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-generic gone to?
<ins-dragonclaw> even worse - the song forces you to move...
<jarn> sledge: I heard that it hasn't been made yet.
<jarn> sledge: Dunno if that's true.
<sledge> jarn: Thanks. That confirms my suspicion. :P. BRB, reboot.
<szaloony> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<szaloony> I need help :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ask
<ins-dragonclaw> notice the smile...
<szaloony> I want to change my screen resolution to 800x600 but it's impossible - there's no option
<szaloony> can I change it in some file or something like that?
<jhutchins> !fixres | szaloony
<ubotu> szaloony: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ins-dragonclaw> szaloony: why do you want it so low?
<ins-dragonclaw> KMenu > System Settings > Monitor & Display > Size, Orientation & Positioning
<ins-dragonclaw> massive slider for resolution
<szaloony> I have to
<szaloony> I know
<szaloony> ok, Ill check the howto
<szaloony> thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> !solve-all-my-problems
<ins-dragonclaw> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ins-dragonclaw> damn :(
<jhutchins> Zambia?  Zaire?
<jhutchins> South Africa!  Whoda guessed!
<eilker> !fix adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> What timezone?GMT + 2
<eilker> !fix adept crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix adept crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> yep
<Arwen> !ubotu sucks
<ins-dragonclaw> !adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jhutchins> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<eilker> thanx :)
<ins-dragonclaw> jhutchins: where'd that sudden location revelation come from?
* jhutchins quickly hides his cheat-sheet under the keyboard.
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<jhutchins> ins-dragonclaw: your ISP's domain.
<ins-dragonclaw> -someone- is poking around in WHOIS :p
<jhutchins> You mentioned a bit back that it was after 01:00 AM.
<ins-dragonclaw> mhmm
<ins-dragonclaw> I also mentioned (quite a few times) that i was in South Africa
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<jhutchins> I probably missed those, I went to the trouble of looking it up.
<ins-dragonclaw> hehe
<eilker> 02:15 here am
<ins-dragonclaw> well, thanks for the trouble... lol
<jhutchins> 18:15 CDt here
<n6rej> boy teens have it hard sometimes.
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: ?
<n6rej> its a wonder I survived it
<n6rej> lol
<jhutchins> Wow, my GMT clock is on time, that's unusuall.
<Jestre^> Amen
<n6rej> I'm just remembering what it was like going through my teens now
<ins-dragonclaw> oO
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: has the "infighting died down there yet?
<n6rej> SA is such a distraught nation.
<khaije1> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ins-dragonclaw> infighting?
<ins-dragonclaw> it's a fullblown civil war
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: hasn't that been going on for like decades now?
<ins-dragonclaw> since 1995 or so
<ins-dragonclaw> so yeah - +- 12 years
<ins-dragonclaw> ever since "independence"
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: I can't imagine living in the fear.
<ins-dragonclaw> what a frigging joke
* eilker is going to have knowlegde as much as ubotu, one day  :D
<ins-dragonclaw> what fear?
<ins-dragonclaw> we've gotten over the fear
<Arwen> !drm is not cool
<ins-dragonclaw> we actually laugh at the crime
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: weird.
<Arwen> lol...
<ins-dragonclaw> we make fun of murderers and rapists
<ins-dragonclaw> South Africa
<ins-dragonclaw> the rules are different here
<ins-dragonclaw> (i've said that before)
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: obvisously.
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<ins-dragonclaw> We also have one of the strongest Christian movements in the world - and a massive buddhist temple
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: I understand though that your country has a strong economny for sail boat building.
<ins-dragonclaw> our supposedly neutral parliament performs animal sacrificices
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: yep I know. that part.
<ins-dragonclaw> sacrifices*
<n6rej> wha?
<BluesKaj> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> the ZCC
<ins-dragonclaw> not kidding
<ins-dragonclaw> Ancestral worship
<ins-dragonclaw> rampant in the Gov't
<n6rej> I SWEAR HE's coming sooner then we know.
<ins-dragonclaw> nope
<ins-dragonclaw> things aren't bad enough yet
<khaije1> this is an example of one of the toughest things about linux, do i go with mpg321 or mpg123, both are excellent but i only need one...
<ins-dragonclaw> let aids and the GRM have their run
<n6rej> khaije1: lol
<khaije1> there is not way to find out this type of info w/o testing it myself
<BluesKaj> yeah and we'll have palm tree growing in northern ontario :)
<Arwen> hey guys, go over to ##windows, it's hilarious
<n6rej> grm?
<ins-dragonclaw> gay rights movement
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LjL> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<n6rej> LjL: cc
* n6rej zip
<ins-dragonclaw> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> HAHAHA
<LjL> ins-dragonclaw i'm serious
<ins-dragonclaw> ok, that was random
<ins-dragonclaw> "Sorry, I don't know anything about life"
<ins-dragonclaw> XD
<BluesKaj> Arwen, I was there , they're entitled to their beliefs ...no point in flaming them :)
<n6rej> LjL: you've been patient thanks for the warning.
<AmyRose> !political-debates
<Arwen> BluesKaj, that guy failed at life :-\
<ins-dragonclaw> !LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ljl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmmm
<ins-dragonclaw> ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<n6rej> hey guys, um bot playing is bad juju
<AmyRose> ROFL!!!!! Typing that gave me this: <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> we know
<AmyRose> It just caught me by surprise
* n6rej thinks he'll be quite for a few and visit the little loo
<carutsu> scuse me
<LjL> we shall try
<carutsu> is there a way to play windows-shared songs in Amarok or Kaffeine
<carutsu> ?
<carutsu> LjL xD
<Arwen> carutsu, define a "windows-shared song"
<LjL> carutsu: "shared" you mean with the windows file&folder sharing thing (aka SMB)?
<carutsu> a song that is stored on a windows host and is shared
<carutsu> LjL that's it
<LjL> right, shared *how* though
<LjL> !samba | then
<ubotu> then: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<carutsu> LjL i tried to but amarok just crashes
<Arwen> carutsu, um, yes, just open it
<LjL> carutsu: what did you try exactly?
<carutsu> nope, i can see it but if i play it amarok just crashes
<carutsu> double click it
<carutsu> if i instead copy it i can play it with no worries
<LjL> carutsu: double click after mounting it as a samb or double click after just going to the "network" icon?
<LjL> s/samb/samba share/
<carutsu> just network icon
<Arwen> LjL, use smbmount to mount the share first
<Arwen> carutsu, *
<LjL> carutsu: mount it as a samba share
<carutsu> that's is
<carutsu> ok
<LjL> Arwen: smbmount isn't supposed to be used directly, use mount
<jhutchins> carutsu: I store my music on a Windows server and play it with amarok.
<aaron_> ok finally got Quake 3 running good and stable
<LjL> specifically, mount //boxname/sharename /media/whatever -o username=whatever
<Arwen> LjL, oh? well, it works, so :-\
<jhutchins> carutsu: It's mostly mp3.
<Arwen> aaron_, yay?
<LjL> (if a username is needed)
<carutsu> so what should i do mount or smbmount
<aaron_> so now I got a new problem
<Arwen> aaron_, btw, Quake 4 ftw
<LjL> and if that gives problems, use mount -t cifs /blablah
<aaron_> sorry
<aaron_> its the mouse
<aaron_> it has a long delay time
<aaron_> and it acts wierd
<jhutchins> carutsu: I use regular mount with smbfs and define the mountpoints and credential files in fstab.
<LjL> carutsu: see above
<aaron_> I like Quake III but yeah
<carutsu> let me try
<LjL> carutsu: what jhutchins says is certainly the way to have it conveniently mounted at every boot
<LjL> but i think it *is* all described by !samba
<aaron_> any mouse drivers that I need to install or something
<BluesKaj> well, i dumped mplayer in favour of the gxine plugin ...works well on sites using windows media :)
<jhutchins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<aaron_> because this mouse driver really doesnt work well at all
<LjL> aaron_: what ubuntu version?
<aaron_> 6.10
<LjL> not feisty, right?
<aaron_> its edgy
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: You may also want to look at VLC, it handles a lot of formats and has some interesting features like streaming.
<aaron_> because the mouse acts really wierd in quake 3
<LjL> ok, i asked because i've had reports of mouse responsiveness problems in feisty
<aaron_> ah
<jhutchins> aaron_: Did you resolve an issue with gpm already?
<aaron_> gpm?
<jhutchins> aaron_: Console mouse daemon.
<jhutchins> aaron_: ps ax | grep gpm
<LjL> what issue?
<jhutchins> I saw someone mention gpm earlier, possibly in a different channel, thoguht it might have been aaron.
<aaron_> ok it says 4716 pts/1
<aaron_> no wasnt me
<aaron_> but what does that mean
<aaron_> I just want it to work
<aaron_> without slowdown
<LjL> don't we all
<jhutchins> Ah, crackhead_25 at 22:48gmt
<aaron_> JUST WORK AHHHHH
<aaron_> lol
<jhutchins> aaron_: Try this: sudo /etc/init.d/gpm stop, then see if that fixes the mouse problem.
<crackhead_25> hey hows it goin
<crackhead_25> someone say my name?
<aaron_> it says command not found
<FuzzyTheBear> just a note : i never used kubuntu before , took the new 7.04 cd .. popped it in .. it booted fine , had an install button .. pressed it .. the system got installed .. i rebooted , sound , video , all hardware , network etc was working , even detected there was a windows hd and proposed to boot it in the grub list . i got only one thing to say : congratulations to all the development / testing team .. this is one hell of a
<FuzzyTheBear>  release. thank you
<FuzzyTheBear> this is  a fantastic release.
<FuzzyTheBear> Good night all
<carutsu> i tried to mount as: "sudo mount //a/pcname/ /home/user/Desktop/Shared"
<carutsu> what did i miss?
<LjL> carutsu: assuming the mountpoint really exists and the pc name and sharename are right... nothing
<LjL> what's the error message though?
<jhutchins> aaron_: Then try sudo killall gpm
<carutsu> incorrect file system
<carutsu> LjL: code page is missing
<jhutchins> carutsu: sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /wherever
<aaron_> it says no process killed
<prophet> im having a little issue with my LCD can someone give me a hand?
<jhutchins> aaron_: That ps ax result was probably the grep command then, and gpm isn't running.  Sorry, nevermind, gonna have to keep looking.
<FragUPlenty> ok
<FragUPlenty> ok
<FragUPlenty> thanks
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, VLC didn't work very well previously ,it blocked the mplayer plugin ... didnt have xine plugin at the time.
<Arwen> BluesKaj, did the VLC plugin even work for you? for me, it just always says "NO VIDEO, JOO FAILZ"
<Kermit> anyone know how to reinstall a D-Link G650 PC card in Feisty?
<BluesKaj> Arwen, no VLC plugin did not work
<Arwen> yeah, same here
<Kermit> sorry ment to say D-Link GWL-G650
<FragUPlenty> so wait is it possible that it is the program
<Arwen> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<carutsu> i just can't mount it, i ever tried to "mount -t smbfs //work.group/server/folder /wherever"
<Arwen> is there a kde CD ripper?
<FragUPlenty> ok I am installing warsow to see if it is actually the program
<c0nv1ct> carutsu: try using IPs instead of netbios names
<c0nv1ct> carutsu: see if it works
<LjL> carutsu, if there's a codepage-related error, and you're not using english windows, then perhaps you just need to install some codepages-related package, though i don't know where to look about there
<Ashfire908> hi
<carutsu> mm, that's wierd
<carutsu> *weird
<DM|> I use gnome normally, can anyone help me get my icons back to a normal size , heres a screenshot of settings / problem http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotbh0.png
<NightBird> DM|: uh... have you tried changing the size?
<jhutchins> carutsu: Ok, did you read the !samba howto?  Can you see the share if you browse to it?
<DM|> aye
<DM|> its either really small, or overlaping the text
<jhutchins> carutsu: You may have to join the windows network, you at least have to set it up to be in the same workgroup.
<NightBird> when you've selected the Toolbar section?
<carutsu> jhutchins yes if i open in konqueror smb://server i can browse
<DM|> nightbird im talking about the icons in the file manager section
<jhutchins> carutsu: You would probably need to supply either a credential file with the username and password, or supply them with the mount command or in fstab.
<FragUPlenty> ok so the problem seems to be the mouse is synced to the framerate
<FragUPlenty> so if the framerate goes down then the mouse stops working right
<NightBird> DM|: hm... dunno
<jhutchins> carutsu: Did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently ?
<DM|> Nightbird i dont like KDE for this reason, too many lost options
<Arwen> wow, acidrip is sweet!
<carutsu> jhutchins i'm on my way
<carutsu> jhutchins i also cant acces shared printers
<Arwen> DM|, better than GNOME, which has 0 options :-\
<NightBird> DM|: have you tried asking in #kde?
<jhutchins> carutsu: Ok, some printers are wierd, but you should be able to get it.  Samba's had this worked out for a long time.
<DM|> Arwen nah, i love gnome. has the options i need and has tons of options, all in places that make sense
<carutsu> DMJ i dont want to start a fight but is no so customizable..
<DM|> too bad i just cant speak
<crackhead_25> anyone have ideas about the following problem: when i restart my xserver, my mouse pointer seems to become invisible. the mouse still works, if i can guess where the pointer is, but i can't see the pointer. someone mentioned possibly a conflict with xserver and gpm (mouse drivers). if so, how do i remove or disable gpm from ever starting or fix the problem otherwise??
<jhutchins> DM|: What happens when you check "Double Sized Pixels"?
<DM|> carutsu i just asked a question, that no one was able to answer about KDE so...
<DM|> jhutchins lemme take a SS
<jhutchins> (make sure to "Apply" and refresh)
<DM|> i did
<DM|> jhutchins its weird http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/284/screenshot1cm8.png
<carutsu> jhutchins somehow i hadn't smbfs!! that's weird!!
<DM|> its like its not loading the right size icons and labeling it wrong
<DM|> when i change themes the same thing happens
<crackhead_25> anyone know about my mouse question??
<DM|> whats the question
<jhutchins> DM|:  Ok, that's about the same size as min are in relation to the text in the title bars.  Yes, I see the wierd text.
<DM|> musta missed it sorry
<DM|> jhutchins any suggestions ?
<jhutchins> DM|: Try messing with the konq settings instead of system settings.
<neoncode> Is there a Higher risk of data corruption on XFS compared to ext3?
<jhutchins> crackhead_25: You should be able to stop gpm with sudo /etc/init.d/gpm stop or sudo killall gpm
<carutsu> jhutchins it worked as a charm
<carutsu> jhutchins any ideas about printer sharing?
<jarn> Is it just me or does he QT logo look a lot like the Soviet Hammer and Sickle?
<crackhead_25> ..but i think gpm only runs when i switch between xserver sessions or something? what if gpm doesnt work in fixing the problem? any ideas what may be causing it??
<carutsu> jhutchins although i get weird icons for the  characters, o well i can live with that
<jhutchins> crackhead_25: Nope.
<prophet> there is no   menu bars in Konqueror
<prophet> how do you get those back?
<jhutchins> carutsu: That woudl be your character set, you can actually select that in the mount command, but I don't know much about it.
<Star> someone gril to  talk with me?
<carutsu> jhutchins i'll look for it, thank you
<DM|> jhutchins cant find anything
<jhutchins> Ooh, grill, got to check the barbecue!
<DM|> jhutchins HAHA found it !
<DM|> view>iconsize>large, was set to tiny
<lorderunion> hi. i'm having trouble connecting my nomad jukebox3 to amarok. it, however, runs perfectly (out of the box) with gnomad2
<easytiger> lorderunion: using latest amarok?
<lorderunion> yes.
<lorderunion> and 6.10 kubuntu
<easytiger> never used a nomad so i cant really suggest much
<eilker> !cloak
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<greg> hi
<lorderunion> well. i plugged in a usb thumb drive a few hours ago and amarok prompted me with a dialog box asking if it was a media device. i plugged in the nomad in, and i didnt get any dialog.
<greg> I did that kinda system update thing on kubuntu 6.10, and the box will no longer reboot.  I get kubuntu screen, then blackness.
<Compleja> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Compleja> thnks
<lorderunion> ah heh. i went to configure amarok, and add media devices
<lorderunion> that worked.
<lorderunion> weird.
<lorderunion> thanks for the help anyway easytiger
<easytiger> lol.
<n6rej> brb gonna try to reboot!
* n6rej *shudder*
<soulrider> good luck
<n6rej> thanks
<wendy> i need help
<soulrider> just ask wendy
* N6REJ breathes a sigh of relief, this is much better!
<soulrider> cool, it worked :)
<N6REJ> yeah, even auto registered my nic!
<wendy> i need install msn in kubuntu.you know?
<soulrider> i just convinces someone to try kubuntu out :P
<soulrider> wendy: you cant ahve msn, but you can have some programs to connect to msn
<soulrider> try kopete, you can talk to your msn contatcs
<N6REJ> or gaim
<soulrider> wendy: theres also a programt hat looks just like MSN called aMSN
<N6REJ> gaim will let you talk to all of them
<carutsu> Kopete, Gaim, aMSN
<N6REJ> anyone know amarok well?
<wendy> ok thanks
<carutsu> or even Monkey MSN
<carutsu> is integrated with GTk
<Daisuke_Ido> N6REJ: what do you want to know about it?
<soulrider> wendy: are you familiar with installing programs on ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> other than it's the app that made me dump windows for good :)
<soulrider> theres a small guide you can read that will teach you lots!
<N6REJ> I can't get it to detect my dvd drive.  I tried using kdemedia creator to rip but if it went any slower it would be next mellinia before it was done!
<N6REJ> 3 hours to do 15 songs
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> i've never done cd ripping with amarok :(
<N6REJ> I can't even play cd's with amarok
<BluesKaj> aMSN works well...I'm not big on IM but I have used it recently without any problems
<N6REJ> no media devices found
<N6REJ> its plays created mp3's nicely
<N6REJ> ok, now this is weird... it found the cd and started to play but then stopped
<N6REJ> I've lost my sound apparently
<wendy> i need download music in kubuntu.how?
<N6REJ> wendy: from where?
<soulrider> wendy: try frostwire
<wendy> kubuntu system
<BluesKaj> wendy, ktorrent
<soulrider> wendy: sos de uruguay? =/
<N6REJ> ok, something is totally haywire, sound is gone
<wendy> no de mexico
<soulrider> !es | wendy
<ubotu> wendy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* N6REJ loves rosarita beach
* N6REJ hates the gas
<wendy> gracias(thanks)
<N6REJ> wendy: tell me sometimes how they make those cool balloons
<soulrider> N6REJ: i don think wendyis too fluent in english =/
<N6REJ> si habla de espanol mui poquito
<N6REJ> and I bet I said that poorly
<soulrider> uhm, yeah :P
<N6REJ> heheeh
<N6REJ> I can say it better then I can type it.
<N6REJ> in little tijuana they make this weird baloons that are completely an orb with a open center.  No visible means of connectivity
<N6REJ> I saw them when we had "mui qualante chocalte'" and I KNOW I spelled that wrong.
<N6REJ> in a "dennys"
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help ?
<N6REJ> remember when we were talking about differences, hot chocalate ain't hot chocolate LOL
<N6REJ> hey betz
<N6REJ> you bored
<N6REJ> what controls the sound in kde?
<N6REJ> alsa?
<FragUPlenty> still frustrated that I cant get the mouse problem figured out
<FragUPlenty> has anyone else had this problem
<FragUPlenty> where like the mouse syncs to the framerate
<FragUPlenty> and the mouse undergows like massive slowdown
<N6REJ> oh I read about that.
<philfo> new to ubuntu and having a few issues I'd like some advice with
<N6REJ> go read launchpad frag
<FragUPlenty> its kinda wierd but I would really like to figure it out so that I can use this pc for lan partys
<Betzefer> N6REJ : do sudo alsamixer in terminal
<N6REJ> I'm sure I saw a blurb about that.
<FragUPlenty> what do you mean launchpad
<N6REJ> !launchpad | FragUPlenty
<ubotu> FragUPlenty: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Betzefer> philfo : just ask man ull get an answer
<N6REJ> Betzefer: now what?
<Betzefer> gave the pass ?
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> sound has worked, it just suddently stopped
<Betzefer> ok
<Betzefer> you got a cool window with
<philfo> thanks. so I am a recent convert from win xp and want to run GIMPshop
<Betzefer> bars
<N6REJ> yep
<BluesKaj> Mplayer still won't launch ...I've tried following the directions setting -vo+X11 to the config file etc etc ...nothing works  :(
<FragUPlenty> ok I got it and bookmarked it is the solution to my mouse problem here
<Betzefer> start playing with it with coursers
<N6REJ> I don't know for sure frag, just seems I remember reading about it.
<BluesKaj> Mplayer launches but won't play
<N6REJ> sound can be soooo touchy
<Betzefer> ya
<Betzefer> youre right
<N6REJ> amarok is what tweaked it.
<Betzefer> ya
<Betzefer> have u tried beep media ?
<Betzefer> its really cool
<Betzefer> and fun
<N6REJ> whats interesting is I was ripping with kdecreator and it was goig slower then heck and so I stopped it and now no sound.
<Betzefer> its just like winamp
<N6REJ> cool
<philfo> so, in a nutshell, how can I manually get the program to run?
<FragUPlenty> ok thanks
<Betzefer> try it out
<BluesKaj> sometimes it's so frustrating ,it makes me wanna take a break and run windows for a while :)
<N6REJ> philfo: like what?
<Betzefer> which ?
<philfo> gimpshop
<Betzefer> lol
<Betzefer> dont give up
<N6REJ> philfo: have you installed it?
<Betzefer> have u read the readme doc ?
<N6REJ> Betzefer: nah
<BluesKaj> well, no one seems to know any fixes
<philfo> is the problem that gimpshop is slightly older than gimp?
<philfo> yup
<N6REJ> philfo: does it have a gui?
<BluesKaj> read so many , I'm sick of reading about it
<N6REJ> lol hear ya BluesKaj
<Betzefer> N6REJ : which irc prog do u use ?
<philfo> i'm new to the LINUX OS aside from what I used in the navy years ago
<N6REJ> Konversation
<Betzefer> u to ?
<Betzefer> i hate it !
<Betzefer> lol
<BluesKaj> hehe
<philfo> gimpshop a gui?
<BluesKaj> Kvirc!
<N6REJ> kvirc?
<N6REJ> whats so special about it?
<BluesKaj> supposed to be good
<philfo> yeah, but I can't find a file to execute it.
<FragUPlenty> so the mouse setting are in xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> has serverlists
<FragUPlenty> ok so I need to edit something in that right
<N6REJ> philfo: sudo updatedb | locate gimpshop
<philfo> thanks.
<BluesKaj> brb , gonna try kvirc
<N6REJ> yw
<Betzefer> is it any good ?
<N6REJ> beats me.
<N6REJ> Betzefer: so what do I do with this gtk app?
<intelikey> N6REJ alternately and much faster    dpkg -L gimpshop | grep bin/
<N6REJ> AH!
<N6REJ> dpkg locate gimpshop binary
<N6REJ> I'll have to try to remember that.
<FragUPlenty> ok under protocol it says explorer ps/2
<FragUPlenty> so should I change that to a better protocol
<FragUPlenty> or keep that
<intelikey> dpkg -L package_name  lists all the files installed from package_name
<philfo> and what after that?
<N6REJ> did you find it?
<N6REJ> the bin that is?
<philfo> "dpkg -L gimpshop | grep bin/"  worked to find the files
<philfo> yes
<N6REJ> run the bin
<FragUPlenty> because it is actually a usb mouse
<FragUPlenty> after that it says "device" "/dev/input/mice"
<intelikey> files & dirs    so  dpkg -L bash | grep .gz   is an example test. to find gipped docs that came with bash
<N6REJ> intelikey: how can I restart sound?
<philfo> what is that command?
<intelikey> locate also works.  as does  'find'.
<philfo> run /usr/local/bin/gimp-2.2   ??
<intelikey> N6REJ give me just a second on that.
<N6REJ> k
<Betzefer> what does this prog do ?
<daphrak07> Is anyone useing 7.04 and is Beryl easy to setup in it?
<N6REJ> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Betzefer> philfo
<Betzefer> what does this prog do ?
<daphrak07> join #ubuntu-effects
<philfo> sorry there.  it's an image manipulation program.  like photoshop
<Betzefer> ohhhhh
<Betzefer> cool
<philfo> GIMP is the original version.
<Betzefer> why did u switch 2 linux
<philfo> GIMPshop is the hacked version that mirrors the GUI of photoshop
<N6REJ> gimpshop mirrors photoshop? *PERK*
<philfo> because I was sick of windows.  it's been a long uninstall/reinstall the OS 8 months
<intelikey> N6REJ if you mean arts.  it's in kmenu > system settings > sound     if you mean a total reset of alsa   >>>>  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sync && reboot -f
<philfo> no, it doesn't mirror ps, but it's a lot closer to what I'm used to
<N6REJ> philfo: stick around want to talk to you about that
<N6REJ> intelikey: test sound failed.
<N6REJ> so I'll have to kill and restart
<philfo> sure
<intelikey> restart soubd server ?
<SubOne> It seems the easiest way for me to get host names working is to set both my computers to static IP and edit the hosts file for each. My question is: If I use a static IP on here will it stay static for all access points or will it allow me to configure DHCP on the WAP at work?
<intelikey> N6REJ there is a fairly desent wiki
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<N6REJ> let me reboot cause it was working
<N6REJ> brb
<Betzefer> say
<Betzefer> guys
<FragUPlenty> so can some tell me if I can run all those cool opengl stuff on my desktop
<Betzefer> how kde4 ?
<intelikey> "<N6REJ> let me reboot cause it was working" <<< old bad habits die hard.
<FragUPlenty> Ive got a 1ghz p3, 512mb RAM, and radeon 9250
<_Iwonder_> why people reboot linux?
<leafw> the ubuntu launchpad website does NOT accept any more bugs
<Betzefer> beacsue system falls
<leafw> is that perfect, or the servers are screwed?
<N6REJ> ok, that fixed it.
<intelikey> Betzefer  extreemly few times have i seen that
<N6REJ> wierd
<_Iwonder_> system fails or app on system fails?
<_Iwonder_> seldom have seen linux come to a point of needing reboot
<N6REJ> I know
<N6REJ> very strange
<_Iwonder_> beauty of modular os
<intelikey> _Iwonder_  yes sir yes sir three bags full
<_Iwonder_> sorry
<philfo> N6REJ, what was it you wanted to say about GIMP and PS?
<N6REJ> ok.. sound does play.. now to get amarok to play it!
<N6REJ> oh, the ONLY thing holding me to  windblows is that I'm VERY used to ps.  I don't know how I can live without it.  I'm doing swish and ps alot right now.
<N6REJ> but i'd really like to.
<philfo> gotcha.
<N6REJ> I'd appreciate your comments.
<enotee> do i have to run server edition run apache?
<N6REJ> I'm not a ps expert
<N6REJ> enotee: no
<philfo> Windows MADE me switch because I've had too many problems with it in combination with Symantec software
<N6REJ> enotee: why do you need apache>?
<enotee> do i have to run server edition run mythtv
<N6REJ> philfo: I got hijacked pretty bad the other day, is why I'm switching.
<N6REJ> don't know about that one but I doubt it.
<philfo> security issues?  me too.  I actually got this loaded today.
<intelikey> enotee short answer   no
<enotee> try setting up a personal web server
<N6REJ> philfo: yeah, somehow they bypassed my router and got straight to my pc which was nat'd.
<N6REJ> light-httpd?
<philfo> ouch.
<philfo> I'm also sick of paying for software that doesn't really help out too much (symantec)
<N6REJ> lost 10yrs of work and all my .psds
<philfo> oh goodness.
<philfo> have you tried gimpshop?
<Betzefer> ya youre right
<N6REJ> no not yet
<philfo> the drop-down menus are MUCH better than the gimp
<N6REJ> sorry, was holding the plate with one hand, using the fork with the other and trying to type too!
<N6REJ> is it as powerful as gimp?  I've only looked at gimp once.
<philfo> gimpshop:    http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<philfo> it is gimp, but has been modified for those of us used to using the functions and GUI of PS
<N6REJ> OIC
<N6REJ> what would I be giving up using that vs ps?
<philfo> i started using it in windows last week as I was compiling together everything for my move
<philfo> 16bit
<N6REJ> never use 16bit LOL
<N6REJ> least not knowingly
<N6REJ> filters?
<philfo> yeah, I DID & now I'm paying for it
<philfo> filters are the same.
<N6REJ> your kidding!
<philfo> I mean almost everything is identical.
<N6REJ> ps filters work?
<philfo> they are gimp filters that have been hacked to work just like the ps filters
<N6REJ> image ready?
<philfo> it's not the whole suite.
<N6REJ> DARN!
<intelikey> philfo i know no one else is active in here atm.  but should that change you might want to move your disscussion to #kubuntu-offtopic  or pm    k
<N6REJ> I wish adobe would hurryup
<N6REJ> intelikey: cc
<philfo> ok.  no problem intelikey
<N6REJ> if we could get ps to K we'd rule the planet
<airmon> One other lurker - having sound problems with Amarok and Kaffein
<philfo> exactly
<N6REJ> there'd be two os's OSX and K and that would be it :P
<philfo> he he he
<philfo> ok, here's my problem, I can't run gimpshop yet.
<N6REJ> still
<N6REJ> ok, let me see what I can figure out.
<N6REJ> hangon one
* N6REJ switches hats
<philfo> thanks
<N6REJ> np, searching adept right now
<philfo> the bin command just brings me to the standard gimp installation
<intelikey> airmon  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok  might have a lead on your issue   i don't know for sure.
<N6REJ> weird.
<N6REJ> intelikey: amarok is what killed my sound
<hijjt> I have been working at getting a feisty upgrade going for about 2 days and I am having trouble getting x to start... I have a radeon mobility 9600 and it is a fresh install of feisty at this point
<airmon> Thanks for the link. I'll check it out. I've got system sounds, just can't play mp3's.
<philfo> here's my thought: GIMP is 2.2.13 and gimpshop is 2.2.11
<intelikey> N6REJ  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok  might have a lead on your issue   i don't know for sure.
<philfo> could the system just be defaulting to the newest version?
<intelikey> !mp3 | airmon
<ubotu> airmon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* N6REJ ...... the anchor holds... though the ship is battered...... sorry my most favorite song!
<N6REJ> I met Ray Boltz and this song brought me to my knees
<airmon> yeah, I can check if my oogs work, but all my podcasts come down in .mp3.
<intelikey> philfo could be an "alternatives" thang.   man update-alternatives for details
<philfo> ??
<intelikey> <philfo> here's my thought: GIMP is 2.2.13 and gimpshop is 2.2.11 <<<  that ^
<philfo> got it.
<airmon> I've also  tried songbird, but that doesn't play either.
<airmon> help.ubuntu.com isn't responding for me.
<hijjt> airmon: are you using feisty?
<airmon> yes.
<LeeJunFan> airmon: launchpad is down too.
<hijjt> airmon, did you try libxine1-plugins
<philfo> intelikely: now I have started the man update-alternatives script, what next?
<airmon> I've had the same problem with edgy.
<hijjt> airmon, I had that problem earlier today, make sure you enable universe and multiverse and reinstall libxine and it's plugins and you should be able to get it
<intelikey> "man update-alternatives"     not a script.     man man   in a konsole
<airmon> OK, let me try that. Thanks.
<N6REJ> here might be a clue... whats a "ubuntu parralles install"?
<philfo> right, sorry.
<N6REJ> philfo: did you install the pre-requisites?
<philfo> prerequisites?
<N6REJ> yep!
<philfo> nope
<N6REJ> http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<martalli> N6REJ: Could a "ubuntu parralles install" actually mean an nistall on parrallels on an imac?
<N6REJ> heheeh shame on you
<N6REJ> hopefully
<BluesKaj> Kvirc sucks :) ... russian eye candy mirc wannabe
<N6REJ> rotflmbo
<N6REJ> i'm comfy, just miss smilies
<martalli> BluesKaj: I think I agree.  I have been using it today an someone's recommendation...I think I want to go back to chat - seems like a cleaner interface to me =)
<BluesKaj> smilies are fat ugly girls who need attn :)
<martalli> I like my smilies in ASCII
<BluesKaj> hehe
<philfo> ok, I'm getting elbows deep into this, back in a while.
<jarn> I'm trying to resize my external harddrive (which is formatted as ntfs) but gparted will only let me resize it to one size.
<martalli> woops - above I meant that I want to go back to xchat
* intelikey tries to see how BluesKaj's and martalli's statements work togather....
<BluesKaj> i just wish some one would write a serverlist option for konversation
<makuseru> is there anything i need to install for MIDI support?
<N6REJ> lol
<martalli> intelikey - it is like the wisdom of a thousand monkeys (at least on my part =)
<BluesKaj> with a serverlist option download even , then Konverstaion would be complete IMO
<intelikey> makuseru  kmid  ?
<intelikey> playmidi - MIDI player
<intelikey> pmidi - A command line midi player for ALSA
<intelikey> how do you want it makuseru ?
<BluesKaj> xchat's graphics are terrible on my pc
<BluesKaj> monitor
<makuseru> im trying to get KGuitar to work, and it needs midi support
<N6REJ> stuipd kon dissapeared LOL
<intelikey> le' me look...
<Armagguedes> can i make a regular install with the alternate cd?
<makuseru> alright, thanks intelikey
<martalli> lol - did my last message actually say "action"?
<N6REJ> philfo: do you know about cpan?
<philfo> nope
<MuJ> Armagguedes: yes
<N6REJ> ok, have you installed "build-essential"
<philfo> just started with cpan
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> the first like 30 questions just let it do what it needs
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<philfo> going through the list of prereqs
<intelikey> makuseru looks to me like just having both kguitar and kmid  should enable that...
<MuJ> Armagguedes: it just has the old text based installer ;)
<N6REJ> yeah, I installed build-essential first just to cover the basics.
<airmon> hijjt - Thanks lots. Amarok and kaffeine now work. songbird still no...
<intelikey> makuseru if that's not working for you,  run  kguitar  in a konsole and test then it should burp out error messages that we can work with.
<N6REJ> philfo: we got a problem.  atk is only version 1.0 in repos
<makuseru> intelikey: SE3: Alsa scheduler error. Couldn't open sequencer
<throllz> anyone know what's a good format to keep a library off DVD on the PC? I don't think AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS make a lotta sense
<intelikey> makuseru ok... give me a sec.
<philfo> what was that N6REJ?
<BluesKaj> throllz how about .ISO
<philfo> I have a problem with the glib, there's a file missing on the server
<throllz> BluesKaj: are you for real? how on earth to i play that?
<N6REJ> atk is supposed to be greater then 1.0.1 but we have 1.0
<hijjt> airmon, songbird uses something different
<throllz> *do
<N6REJ> fyi xml::parser is a package
<hijjt> airmon, it may use gstreamer
<N6REJ> philfo: sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl
<N6REJ> :D
<SubOne> Does anyone know how I can setup my wireless to connect to a specific SSID WAP with a static IP and all others with DHCP?
<hijjt> airmon, although i haven't used anything but amarok for ages
<airmon> I think you're right, as I read through the docs...
<throllz> BluesKaj:  I though it would have to be something like mpeg, wma, avi or something like that
<BluesKaj> throllz, I thought you meant store for burning
<makuseru> intelikey: alright
<intelikey> muse - Qt-based midi/audio sequencer
<throllz> BluesKaj: whatever ir the best
<N6REJ> phil do yo uhave multiverse active?
<N6REJ> glib is there.
<intelikey> patchage - modular patch bay for Jack audio and Alsa Midi
<BluesKaj> throllz, use tovid to rip to dvd mpg
<throllz> BluesKaj: I mean DVD aren't forever
<yurimxpxman> I read that konqueror can be setup so it displays the contents of CDs as audio files instead of tracks so you can copy and paste to rip them. Do any of you know how to do that?
<throllz> BluesKaj: digital storege is forever
<philfo> n6rej: multiverse active, no
<martalli> SubOne: I think that KNetworkmanager will do that for you - you can create separate entries for each SSID
<N6REJ> philfo: but its old too :(
<N6REJ> philfo: activate it
<N6REJ> both in source and backports
<N6REJ> 4 places
<BluesKaj> yeah, or you could use acidrip
<jarn> I'm trying to resize my external harddrive (which is formatted as ntfs) but gparted will only let me resize it to one size, the amount of space I have taken up.
<SubOne> martalli: ok thank you I don't have access to the other WAP right now so i couldnt test it
<martalli> SubOne: In my case, I have been using mepis 6.5 and kubuntu 7.04
<airmon> I'll work with Amarok for now, and fiddle with songbird later. I can play my music, that's the big thing I was trying to solve.
<airmon> Thanks.
<throllz> o_O 21:41 < BluesKaj> throllz, use tovid to rip to dvd mpg
<martalli> SubOne: If you are using edgy or easrlier, I am not sure it works the same (edgy didn't work with my laptop's wireless)
<throllz> 21:41 < BluesKaj> throllz, use tovid to rip to dvd mpg
<throllz> 21:41 < BluesKaj> throllz, use tovid to rip to dvd mpg
<throllz> 21:41 < BluesKaj> throllz, use tovid to rip to dvd mpg
<philfo> would that go: sudo apt-get install multiverse active  ??
<throllz> BluesKaj: TOVID is the program?
<martalli> throllz: What's the difference between tovid and dvd::rip or acidrip?
<SubOne> This one might be a question better suited for the firefox channel, but: Do you know how to get all the contents of the address bar and search bar to auto highlight when I click it (or tab).
<martalli> SubOne: type ctrl-k
<N6REJ> philfo: no, sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources/sources.list and then add multiverse where you see "universe" at the end.
<martalli> I wish there was a key code for that in konq
<throllz> martalli: no clue, this is my first time. Trying to make sense of this. Which one got a hot GUI?
<N6REJ> philfo: also make sure they are not # out.
<BluesKaj> throllz , yes TOVID it is the program
<SubOne> martalli: Can I get it to do that on click somehow because on windows if you click the bar it hilites everything
<philfo> yikes, i'm behind
<throllz> let me chck it ouy
<BluesKaj> !tovid | throllz
<martalli> ctrl-k will highlight the whole search bar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SubOne> nvm, #firefox gave me the answer ty
<martalli> Tovid: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<BluesKaj> throllz , try the #tovid chat
<throllz> BluesKaj: thanks a lot :-)
<philfo> command not found
<Carutsu> scuse me some time ago you told me how to mount a smb shared partition but i cannot write to i\t
<Carutsu> how can i write to ir?
<Carutsu> jhutchins can you tell me?
<philfo> nevermind, my bad
<Carutsu> anyone?
<andrew__> Does anyone know of a good dvd burning program for files?
<Carutsu> k3b?
<Carutsu> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<andrew__> graphical will be nice
<andrew__> thank you
<martalli> Carutsu: That can't possibly be right - SMB partitions should be writeable (if the server allows it)
<N6REJ> philfo: hang on, there's a bunch of changes.. update your system, then I'll get back to you.
<Carutsu> no problem
<Carutsu> martalli i mounted it...
<philfo> update my system?
<N6REJ> philfo: you make those changes?
<SubOne> Where can I find the global key mappings, I forgot where i went and cant find them :p
<martalli> maybe...you don't have write priviledges on the server
<philfo> I haven't changed anything yet.
<philfo> what is it I'm changing?
<N6REJ> change the sources lists.
<N6REJ> so that multiverse is in there.
<N6REJ> then run sudo apt-get update | apt-get upgrade | apt-get dist-upgrade
<N6REJ> that will get you current
<philfo> wow.
<N6REJ> philfo: thats one long command
<N6REJ> just c/p
<intelikey> N6REJ that wont do much
<martalli> Are you sure that the '|' shouldnb't be '&&'?
<N6REJ> intelikey: ?
<N6REJ> &&?
<intelikey> N6REJ the sudo is only affecting the first command...
<Carutsu> how do i gain su privilages without restarting konqueror?
<the-erm> Anyone here have any experience mounting a SCSI drive?  I looked at the /etc/fstab and there is a UUID.  I was wondering how/where you get the uuid.   Or can you just make one up?
<N6REJ> oh DUH!
<N6REJ> my bad
<martalli> I thnk "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get"
<philfo> konsole is at the /etc/apt/sources/sources.list  now.
<Carutsu> how do i gain su privilages without restarting konqueror?
<martalli> Wouldn't "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" be enough?
<intelikey> konqueror as root.... tisk tisk...
<N6REJ> ok, add the "multiverse" to the end of each line that ends in universe and be sure that the beginning of those lines do not have # in front of them.
<philfo> empty looking konsole with some commands at the bottom.
<philfo> there are no lines is the problem.
<N6REJ> martalli: I honestly don't know
<Carutsu> intelikey i think i had readed sp,ething about it
<N6REJ> woooh hang on phil
<philfo> no worries, thanks for your patience
<philfo> with me
<intelikey> martalli again like N6REJ your string will only work up to &&   the sudo will drop out and the dist-upgrade can't run as user
<N6REJ> exit
<N6REJ> my bad
<philfo> done.
<N6REJ> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<philfo> konsole is closed.
<N6REJ> you went too far LOL
<philfo> uh oh
<N6REJ> its ok
<N6REJ> don't worry this is *nix not windblows
<philfo> this is what I get for not knowing any language.
<philfo> right
<makuseru> Intelikey: any info on what i can do?
<N6REJ> just don't type sudo rm -rf /etc and your good to go!
<makuseru> Intelikey: oh i didnt see where you said what to download
<intelikey> makuseru googling was unproductive on your particular issue.   still looking.
<martalli> One rule of thumb,: DON'T "sudo rm..." anything uinless you really think you know what you are doing
<N6REJ> intelikey: you the command I miss the most is "push" and "pop"
<N6REJ> martalli: amen!  I forgot I was in /etc/ one time and meant to delete something in /home/user and said rm -rf ./
<N6REJ> *nix don't reboot well without /etc :P
<Carutsu> just for the record i had to open the SMB mounted directory as root and then i was able to modify its content
<intelikey> N6REJ konsole    echo "`help push` `help pop`" | less        why miss them
<martalli> Carutsu: Did you mount it as root locally, or by using the root account of the server?
<Carutsu> locally as root
<thumper> I installed beryl on kubuntu feisty, and now I have borderless windows, and no title bars
<Carutsu> martialli its a windows system btw
<thumper> what am I missing?
<martalli> Hmm...I would really like to leanr more about running a smb server for my office
<Carutsu> thumper that happened to me once it had crashed, restart it
<N6REJ> intelikey: no, push was a command that would store your wd and then no matter where you went when you were ready to get back to it you simply typed "pop" and poof you were back
<martalli> thumper: one sec and I will tell you what to do - are you using nvidia?  Same thing happened to me
<thumper> martalli: yes
<thumper> I also installed beryl-kubuntu and aquamarine
<martalli> thumper: You need to type this into konsole: "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite"
<thumper> on top of the basic beryl
<thumper> and restart X I guess
<martalli> thumper: Comes from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BerylOnFeisty?highlight=%28beryl%29
<makuseru> intelikey: thanks alot
<Camaxtli> ctrl+alt+backspace for x-restart iirc
<martalli> thumper: Yes, maybe just restart the computer, since nvidia is a kernel driver....try ctrl-alt-backspace first if you want
<Camaxtli> Martalli: Is the driver a module? If so it might be easier to simply rmmod and modprobe it
<Camaxtli> And then restart the x server
<martalli> Camaxtli: thumper: Could you try that thumper? I don't know if it would work and I'm curious
<thumper> just restarting X make the title bars appear
<martalli> Im just a lazy windows refugee, I probably retsart the computer more often than necessary
<martalli> thumper: cool
<Camaxtli> martalli: If it's a module it should work, it's how I got my wireless working without restarts ;)
<thumper> the beryl cube doesn't work very well with the kicker screen selector
<Camaxtli> Well, unless it's compiled into the kernel, but that's a different story
<airmon> Thanks, I'm outta here.
<philfo> ok, starting over...
<thumper> thanks
<thumper> outa here
<Roey> hi all
<Roey> Is there an Ubuntu compatability matrix for wifi usb dongles??  thanks
<Camaxtli> ndiswrapper?
<Camaxtli> If it doesn't work out of the box
<Camaxtli> Roey: Read the documentation on WiFi, you'll probably need ndiswrapper or something like that
<Roey> eeerg.
<Roey> arg.
<Roey> I thought this Ubuntu is supposed to Just Work.
<Roey> ndiswrapper, eh?
<Camaxtli> Wireless is a problem.
<Roey> As if I have the Windows drivers even.
<martalli> Camaxtli: What are you using?
<Camaxtli> Either it works or you have to do a few things to make it work
<Roey> Camaxtli:  ok.
<martalli> Camaxtli: woops - sorry
<Roey> thanks anyway
<andrew__> Hi again, does anyone know of a good program for handling RAR files? ARC would not handle it...
<Camaxtli> martalli: This laptop is running kubuntu feisty
<martalli> Roey: What kind of wireless (or laptop) do you have?
<Roey> martalli:  I had this WPG111 dongle from Linksys.
<Roey> I had read that it did work 'out of the box' in Kubuntu (Edgy)
<Camaxtli> Odd, then it should simply work :/
<BluesKaj> andrew , unrar
<andrew__> thank you ;)
<Roey> i didn't have time to really sit down and do it--I had to catch a flight
<Roey> now I'm back though :) and I can afford to spend more time on it.
<martalli> Roey: Maybe you should try feisty (at least the livecd)...wireless is even better on feisty
<Roey> el-grecco:  heh
<Roey> martalli:  I was so hoping that!
<intelikey> makuseru you still around ?
<Roey> martalli:  right, I seriously lacked a Feisty CD last-last Friday.
<Roey> and I knew it.
<martalli> lol - the torrent was running flat out later int he evening.  I hadn't seen speeds like that in a long time for a torrent
<martalli> (the evening meaning last friday)
<makuseru> intelikey: yes
<philfo> N6REJ, you still around?
<intelikey> makuseru i got the same error message on startup of kguitar,   but; the following line states that it created the secquenser node,   what flavour of ubuntu you got ?
<makuseru> Kubuntu Edgy
<intelikey> kubuntian it could be a bug in edgy   i don't know.   kapper works.   and if you are not recieving any other error messages in the konsole   i'm at a loss as to what more i can do to help.
<el-grecco> Roey:
<intelikey> makuseru ^
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> sorry, wrapped up in my music
<makuseru> thanks for the try intelikey
<philfo> me too
* N6REJ listening to ray boltz
<philfo> so do I replace universe with multiverse?
<N6REJ> NO add
<sure> en
<N6REJ> universe multiverse
<philfo> ok
<N6REJ> just like that
<philfo> thanks
<N6REJ> np
<intelikey> makuseru it wouldn't really surprise me if they did break something...  maybe it's fixed again in feisty...   at any rate you can ask the developers about it.     i don't work here.  (not officially anyway)
<N6REJ> lol yeah right intelikey
<makuseru> intelikey:  you should be on the payrole
<makuseru> payroll*
<N6REJ> I used to be a sysop for M$
<intelikey> N6REJ i am in no way assoceated with ubuntu linux or any package/portion or dirivative there of.
<N6REJ> left when they went treasonus
<N6REJ> intelikey: I hear ya
<BluesKaj> N6REJ , i got the websites using windows media for video to play with the gxine plugin
<N6REJ> just ras'n ya
<N6REJ> cool!
<philfo> ok, multiverse has been added after each universe
<N6REJ> and there are no # infront of those lines?
<BluesKaj> my mplayer is still broken
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: is it made by M$?
<N6REJ> I hear media player 11 works well :P
<BluesKaj> no it's part of the mencoder family
<philfo> now there aren't
<N6REJ> just out of curiosity why mplayer?  have you tried others?
<N6REJ> ok
<philfo> and now
<BluesKaj> not gonna use wine ... what's thew point of linux if you use wine ?
<N6REJ> philfo: now, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<N6REJ> one nice long line
<jman> lol
<N6REJ> get up and go get a cup of coffee
<BluesKaj> well it was the player that used to work on sites embedded with wm video stuff
<N6REJ> oh
<BluesKaj> the mplayer plugin for FF
<philfo> right after that last multiverse?
<N6REJ> oh oh oh that mplayer
<N6REJ> NO
<N6REJ> oh wait
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> have you typed anything yet?
<philfo> nope
<N6REJ> ok
<N6REJ> control X
<N6REJ> then y
<N6REJ> then enter
<N6REJ> back to $?
<intelikey> N6REJ see pm
<N6REJ> k
<philfo> ok, it's back
<philfo> $ that is
<philfo> now run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ???
<matthew1429> does anyone know where I can nab the text-only installs of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<matthew1429> I keep getting x.org crashes when trying to install edgy on my laptop
<N6REJ> matthew1429: get the server distro or xubuntu
<N6REJ> xubuntu uses XFCE and is very lightweight and actually quite nice.
<N6REJ> else get server distro and build as you go
<martalli> matthew1429: I think you want the "alternetive install" disk
<N6REJ> when you get to the spot where it says "lamp" or "dns" leave both blank
<N6REJ> martalli: he's wanting a con only install I think.
<SubOne> how do i get the Win key to popup the launch menu?
<N6REJ> SubOne: go to system setting and keyboard and then map it.
<martalli> N6REJ: I have a p2-400 mhz laptop and honestly kubuntu and xubuntu felt about the same on it (~256 mb memory)
<SubOne> but it wont let me map it. it just waits for another key
<N6REJ> really?  I've not tried mine yet, though I'm betting ready to.. 192mb K62-383
<N6REJ> ?
<N6REJ> hmm
<N6REJ> there's a program to change your keyboard type... it illudes me this second.
<N6REJ> let me look
<SubOne> oh i guess you cant use it as a standalone key if its also mapped as a modifier
<martalli> I think for truly old hardware, fluxbuntu sounds like a better idea
<N6REJ> SubOne: you got it.
<N6REJ> martalli: haven't heard of that one.
<martalli> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<N6REJ> SubOne: there is a kde program that will let you modify your keyboard type.  I don't know if its a native install or if you have to manually tell adept to add it.
<martalli> A fluxbox frontend with a ubuntu base
<N6REJ> kool
<martalli> SubOne: You can do it in the process of a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<martalli> It offers a place where you can type something like altwin:metawin - I don't know exactly, its right there in the interaction, though
<martalli> N6REJ: Of all the minimalist window managers, I always liked windowmaker and fluxbox
<matthew1429> so the alternate install cd (600 megabytes) should help me get around my x.org crashes when installing ubuntu on my dell inspiron 9400/e1705?
<philfo> N6REJ:  the update is done
<martalli> matthew1429: Were you able to install it to start with and then its crashing afterwards?
<N6REJ> ok, now we can play
<philfo> and?
<N6REJ> except now its my bed time :(
<matthew1429> martalli - I can install dapper through safe graphics mode
<matthew1429> edgy is crashing on both
<N6REJ> ok, herer's what you need to.
<matthew1429> never did install it
<Slynderdale> "Dell Refunds Vista/Works With Two Emails" - http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/03/25/1944209
<philfo> dang.  thanks though
<martalli> matthew1429: Safe graphics mode is just a standard vesa driver.  Should work in edgy and feisty too.
<martalli> matthew1429: Once installed, you need to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<N6REJ> the files are split between v2.6 and v2.9  Your going to have to look for them.  Check adept first to see if you can find them in the repos.
<matthew1429> martalli: for some reason, it still crashes in edgy... it was a successfull loophole in dapper but having all kinds of problems
<N6REJ> use firefox and go here .ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v2.9
<martalli> Google your monitor specs, esp the horiz and vert refresh - that;'s probably where your problem is
<N6REJ> thats where 90% of the files are.
<matthew1429> thats the thing it WONT install martalli, it hangs and says X server couldn't start
<N6REJ> the exception to that is atk, that is in 2.6
<matthew1429> it cant find my vid card or something
<philfo> N6REJ: that's for me?
<martalli> matthew1429: Then I would try the alt install disk and go from there
<N6REJ> philfo: yes
<matthew1429> martalli: okay, thanks
<matthew1429> :)
<martalli> matthew1429: Or, you could use the dvd install - it has both methods
<N6REJ> follow that ladies instructions, they seem clear
<matthew1429> yeah, dont have time to wait for that d/l
<matthew1429> im hoping feisty upgrades nicely from edgy
<philfo> ok, I'll try to get it done.  probably going to be flailing around for another day thoguh
<philfo> thanks
<N6REJ> I'll be back t/m
<N6REJ> after around 10am
<N6REJ> its 2130 now
<martalli> matthew1429: It worked well for me
<laptop> Which is better KDE or GNOME?
<laptop> for ubuntu?
<martalli> other people have complained
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> k
<BluesKaj> ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is KDE
<martalli> laptop: lol - you're asking a biased group...maybe you should pose that to the #fluxbox channel
<laptop> yeah dont they both offer the exact same functionality?
<laptop> just differernt GUI?
<Slynderdale> Yeap
<martalli> laptop: pretty much...but it isn't only that one has trhe menu on the top, the other on the bottom
<N6REJ> ok, kind folks, nighty nite for me.
<laptop> lol
<laptop> (which you can move around, correct?)
<N6REJ> what gui are youused to laptop?
<BluesKaj> borisyeltsin , defected to canucksville :)
<martalli> My four year old wants his edubuntu comp to be like mine (kubuntu), so he is contatntly dragging his menu bar to the bottom
<N6REJ> lol
<laptop> N6REJ:  I tried both....I like Gnome better, but Before I get stuck on it, wanted to ask
<N6REJ> thats cute
<billytwowilly> actually, that's my irc client at school.
<BluesKaj> well laptop, in that case YOU"RE IN THE WRONG ROOM!
<N6REJ> look at the apps you want to run and make your decision based on that.  deciding based on the window is like buying a car cause its pretty.  But what you really needed was a truck!
<laptop> no Im not
<laptop> Im asking an opinion.
<eigentard> is there any way to get HL2 running in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> this is KDE chat
<laptop> You guys know KDE, so your opinion is valuable.
<eigentard> without wine or anything?
<BluesKaj> or support ....or help or....
<martalli> The two year old drags every desktop icon into the toolbars and makes a mess of it...at least the mac has a desktop parental control that keeps the kiddies from movies icons all over the place. They shoudl incorporate that into edubuntu
<martalli> laptop: I have used both, and I truly prefer KDE.
<laptop> Or some sort of lock on icons
<N6REJ> martalli: I think you can with the system settings.
<eigentard> martalli: why not just setup an account for the kid, password yours, and log out after you're done?
<laptop> martalli:  okay, why?
<martalli> I think gnome typically offers fewer options to epeople, which is nice in office settings.  KDE offers more upfront tweaking
<N6REJ> kde is more mmmmmm gadgety?
<eigentard> how does gnome differ from KDE?  I've only ever used Sabayon and Kubuntu
<martalli> eigentard: The computer is only his.  He can';t mess up much except his own files, since he doesn't know sudo
<eigentard> well teach him sudo and let him mess up his computer
<eigentard> He'll learn more that way
<N6REJ> how is mac osx diff then kde?  same sort of question
<martalli> lol - so much is similar, even between win/macos/and kde
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> I was shocked
<eigentard> If I hadn't spent so much time tinkering around with the hardware / OS of my computer when I was a pre-teen... well then I'd probably not be half the person I am today :X
<eigentard> yah
<philfo> what am I to do with those files at the .ftp?
<N6REJ> save them
<N6REJ> then follow the directions
<martalli> Sometimes, I think that the differences come down tot he software that you wanmt to use - if you are using mostly qt programs vs. gtk program (although both can run progs from the other side withthe right libraries installed
<philfo> the whole directory?
<N6REJ> NO!
<prophet> how do you reset the menues fro Konquror
<N6REJ> ok, let me explain, you see how she has v2.6/blah for each file?
<laptop> If I dont like GNOME or KDE what else is there?
<BluesKaj> kcontrol or kedit
<martalli> eigentard: For myt pre-teen years, there was the vic20 lol
<N6REJ> laptop tons!
<N6REJ> and kde has several flavors also
<martalli> laptop: xfce, windowmaker, fluxbox, and it goes on and on
<N6REJ> laptop, first figure out what you want to use on your pc then get the desktop that runs those apps the best.
<prophet> how do you reset the menues fro Konquror??
<N6REJ> martalli: don't leave out mac osx :P
<martalli> laptop: one of my favorite stripper distros is puppy...it runs jwm iirc
<N6REJ> martalli: DSL!
<philfo> well, 2.9, but yes.
<BluesKaj> N6REJ , lots of ppl run a mix of gnome based and kde based programs
<martalli> N6REJ: An imac is going to be my next computer.  I decided that if i really want a proprietary os for stuff (videos of the kids, actually), then a mac would be better than windows), and it runs linux to boot (pun intended lol)
<N6REJ> ok, then you go there and she says, "gz" but theydon't have .gz files anymore so get the .bz2's
<philfo> then just save the .bz2's?
<prophet> anyone?
<martalli> prophet: Im not sure what you mean?
<N6REJ> martalli: I got a b/w g3 - 500 with 1G ram 40G HD and DVD drive given to me :D  So it has osX 10.3.9 ( panther ) on it.  I'm half toying with switching my desktop to osx just to get used to it.
<prophet> in Konqueror the "file edit view windows" menues are gone, i dont know howt to bring them back
<N6REJ> philfo: yes!, use those whenever she says .gz
<martalli> prophet: wierd - you aren't running beryl or somesuch are you?
<N6REJ> philfo: if I remember right the command to unpack a .bz is diff then a .gz though so ask hin here when you get that far.
<prophet> no, i took them off by accident cant u reset the UI some how?
<N6REJ> prophet: easy. you can make them stay there if you like.
<prophet> how do i bring them back
<ffffu> hi i need help on the openoffice in edgy.. why spell check says check done but doesn't detect any spelling error? did i forget some package? i've installed 3 edgy, all is the same
<martalli> prophet: type ctrl-m
<prophet> i only have the TABS section only
<N6REJ> nm LOL
<prophet> thnx
<philfo> wish me luck.
<eigentard> man.. I need a new hard drive
<N6REJ> there's pleny of folks here that will help you.
<eigentard> how long is a 13gb root partition going to suffice?
<N6REJ> in *nix?  A LONG TIME.
<martalli> prophet: Of course, I could only find that by looking in the menus lol
<eigentard> i'm dual-booting with windows xp so most of the rest of my harddrive space is media
<Jucato> prophet: it's not really there by default on Kubuntu
<eigentard> N6REJ: seriously? cool
<N6REJ> eigentard: you can install *nix in less then 500k if necessary.  All the rest is fluff
<eigentard> like I really can't think of any programs that I need for linux beside what's come already (and xmms etc)
<martalli> eigentard: That's plenty large for most things...however, I had a 6-10 gb root partition and things were tight for the edgy->feisty upgrade
<Jucato> prophet: http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html (just follows steps 1 and 2, no need for 3 unless you want it)
<eigentard> feisty?
<eigentard> i'm running edgy right now
<eigentard> what's feisty?
<Jucato> !feisty | eigentard
<ubotu> eigentard: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<comodo> is feisty already released?
<martalli> eigentard: With tens of thousadns of programs in the repositories, you might fin yourself downloading gobs of programs
<laptop> HOW easy is it to install KDE and GNOME on the same machine and just switch between them, is it hard to manage????
<eigentard> ah cool
<N6REJ> 13g will last you a long time as long as you don't try things like tons of heavy games or videos.
<eigentard> I'll wait 'til it's released officially to upgrade
<eigentard> why does it take so much more space?
<eigentard> N6REJ: I've got XP for games
<N6REJ> laptop: no, its very simple
<eigentard> although it's annoying to switch back and forth
<eigentard> haha
<laptop> Feisty is easily more stable than 6.10 imo
<Jucato> laptop: it's easy. except that you'll have twice as much apps in your menys
<N6REJ> eigentard: then your set maybe for life.
<laptop> hrm
<prophet> im missing the address bar now :()
<eigentard> cool
<eigentard> I just installed kubuntu two weeks ago and already there's a new one :X
<martalli> eigentard: The problem is that 5gb of programs is being replaced by another 5gb, coming down in debs, and then you need space for the unpacking and whatnot
<eigentard> ah yah
<eigentard> well can it unpack into space NTFS space?
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> no!
<comodo> what dos feisty have to offer that 6.10 dont
<N6REJ> but you can shrink the ntfs space :D
<laptop> look it up big change list
<martalli> No need to really upgrade to feisty unless you are having trouble with your laptop's wioreless (me =)
<eigentard> haha I can't without formatting lots of stuff I don't want to format :P
<martalli> eigentard: not a good idea..infact edgy can't write to ntfs
<eigentard> ah it can't?
<philfo> do these files need to be saved anywhere in particular?
<eigentard> it can read it though it seems
<eigentard> I can play movies and music off my NTFS partitions through XMMS/Kaffeine/etc
<martalli> eigentard: read, not write
<eigentard> cool
<N6REJ> eigentard: do a safe mode defrag and then let *nix move the part
<martalli> eigentard: there is a package , ntfs-3g or something like that that purports to be able to read and write ntfs
<N6REJ> oh, and turn off all swap first LOL
<N6REJ> alright, I'm really off to bed LOL
* N6REJ night all
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g | eigentard
<ubotu> eigentard: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ffffu> hi i need help on the openoffice in edgy.. why spell check says check done but doesn't detect any spelling error? did i forget some package? i've installed 3 edgy, all is the same
<martalli> ffffu: Maybe you're a good speller
<martalli> or you added a mispelling
<daskreech2> Jucato: saw the kubuntu mini review?
<matthew1429> how do I find out the model of my dvd burner through linux???
<daskreech2> http://blogs.pcworld.co.nz/pcworld/tux-love/2007/03/hidden_linux_cures_for_kde_bor.html
<prophet> linux is hard.
<Jucato> daskreech2: not yet. checking now
<martalli> lol X just crashed outright!  Maybe y'all ought to hold off on the feisty-beryl combo just yet
<martalli> It was like the power went our for asec , and then x restarted like I had pressed strl=alt-backpasce
<daskreech2> prophet: you are very late ;-0
<ryanakca> how do I reset /etc/motd to default?
<daskreech2> Jucato: kiwwi wouldn't be happy
<Jucato> daskreech2: well, art is a very subjective area.
<daskreech2> :-)
<daskreech2> doesn't mean that he would be happy
<Jucato> daskreech2: that said, the article is poorly titled, imho
<Jucato> daskreech2: I didn't say he wouldn't be unhappy about it :)
<daskreech2> :-)
<ryanakca> daskreech2: Jucato: ouch, that's... harsh?
<daskreech2> yeah
<Jucato> ryanakca: very. but the author just seems to be "building on" an anti-KDE atmosphere just to get his point across, which isn't really anti-KDE... sort of like just trying to market his article by using a provoking article
<martalli> I think I know what happened...I was installing wine with adept when the whole thing went down
<Jucato> (anyway, getting OT :P)
<ryanakca> yeah
<ffffu> i've explicitly misspell something of course
* ryanakca bed
<ffffu> anybody have problem with spell check after fresh installation or is it just me
<daskreech2> I love his reason for having multiple desktops
<daskreech2> so that he can view his desktop without having to click the desktop button
<martalli> Well, I tried it on openoffice (fresh feisty install) and it caught chi (was suppposed to be is) but missed fo4r
<martalli> I was typing "Now is the time for all good ment to come to the aid of their country."  My mom loved to type that out on typewriters back in the day (to test them out i guess)
<ffffu> if u type adfasdflkj or installaioon , does it detect?
<martalli> It wanted to change it to: "if u type steadfast or installation , does it detect?"
<Jucato> ffffu: do you have a dictionary installed? aspell or ispell?
* Jucato has aspell
<martalli> I don't knwo how it got steadfast from adfasdflkj - I think that is a bug myself
<martalli> What program are you using? OOo?
<voorhees86> how i restart the kde ?
<Jucato> voorhees86: restart KDE? logout and log back in
<martalli> voorhees86: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X
<daskreech2> voorhees86: if going that route save anything you have open
<ffffu> aspell? how do i know
<philfo> wow this is amazingly frustrating.
<daskreech2> hmm?
<ffffu> i had aspell
<ffffu> but openoffice use that?
<martalli> ffffu, i would think that the ooo package would specifiy its own dependencies
<daskreech2> philfo: what's frustrating
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<aaron_> ok I am at a loss here
<ffffu> sigh.. i don't know what to ask but my openoffice just don't detect anything.. checked the options under language aid, english US is ticked
<aaron_> Ive got kubuntu and the mouse has a ridiculously high latency in quake 3
<aaron_> does anyone have something that will solve my day long plight
<daskreech2> ffffu: yeah i moved to kofficwe
<daskreech2> office
<fignew> daskreech2: how is koffice treating you?
* fignew is thinking about switching... eventually
<daskreech2> It's not great but its exciting
<daskreech2> you will in time
<fignew> does kubuntu handle defaults fine?
<daskreech2> what do you use it for?
<daskreech2> DEfaults?
<fignew> so.. say I install koffice, will it open in koffice (even if OOO is installed?)
<fignew> daskreech2: school work
<ffffu> koffice?
<fignew> ffffu: ?
<daskreech2> oh right
<daskreech2> yeah I think so
<daskreech2> I removed Openoffice
<daskreech2> but yeah you can switch it to open with Koffice pretty easy
<ffffu> daskreech2: if u draw lines and shapes with koffice, will there be problem for microsoft user to open?
<daskreech2> Depends on if you use flake or not
<ffffu> i mean, will the arrangement of the lines
<daskreech2>  it has a good exporterto Microsoft formats
<martalli> I think ooo beats koffice, but then we have amixed environment at my office (linux and windows)
<daskreech2> but YMMV
<Ash-Fox> I think Microsoft Office 2007 beats other office suits in terms of the UO :/
<Ash-Fox> err UI
<Ash-Fox> Additionally, the spell checker, grammer checker, the helpfulness of the UI that's able to determine when you're continuing to number sections etc.
<martalli> Ash-Fox, I don't know anything about it - its about $500 over my price range.  For 100% of what we do at my office, ooo is all we need
<martalli> Ash-Fox, but ms office certainly does have a lot more features (and some very nice stuff) over ooo and koffice
<martalli> Most of the small businesses I know are wasting their money on ms office, though
<Ash-Fox> I have to say, before office 2007, I didn't really want to use Microsoft Office
<ffffu> i think i going to reinstall my ooo
<KaoticEvil> 2003 is better than 2007
<Ash-Fox> But with the ribbon interface, it's somewhat, a lot nicer.
<Ash-Fox> KaoticEvil, I disagree.
<KaoticEvil> i dont like the way so many menu commands that i use all the time are hidden
<Ash-Fox> 2003 was horribly bug ridden when it first came out, the interface wasn't as nicely polished and it suffered numerous UI design issues
<Ash-Fox> KaoticEvil, then add the button you want via customize?
<KaoticEvil> i shouldnt have to tho
<KaoticEvil> the commands i need are common.
<Ash-Fox> I don't have to. I have no idea why you need to.
<KaoticEvil> they shouldnt be hidden
<Ash-Fox> For example?
* Jucato wonders if he should put up the !offtopic flag now
<martalli> Jucato, I think so.
<KaoticEvil> lol
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, I'd join a offtopic channel, but I can't join anymore channels ;)
* KaoticEvil is leaving anyway... upgrading to Fiesty :)
<KaoticEvil> back later
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: heh :P
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: ask for an exception from #freenode
<Ash-Fox> I'd ask, but I can't join :P
<martalli> Ash-Fox, How many channels is that?
<ffffu> can anyone tell me /usr/share/myspell/dicts fiels should be root or user ownership?
<Ash-Fox> I'm on 20 channels on this network.
<Jucato> freenode has a 20-channel limit
<martalli> ffffu, I think everything in /usr shoudl be root's
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: if you ask for an exception, you can join more than 20 channels
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, I don't think there is a exception for channels available.
<pollyo> Does Kubuntu automatically mount DVD's?
<martalli> Ash-Fox, as long as you're at it, can you put logs for all of freenode up on the web for us? lol
<daskreech2> should
<Ash-Fox> The only way I know of getting around channel limits is by having a o-line.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: does for me
<KaoticEvil> how many channels are you in?
<daskreech2> DAng it lost again :-(
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: there is. that's why I said you can ask for an exception
<martalli> I am personally having problems with feisty - kaffeine complains that it does not have the proper plugin - I went to the trouble of installing libdvdcss, but it still doesn't work.  Only trustyu ole vlc plays my dvds
<KaoticEvil> Ash-Fox: how many channels are you in?
<SilentDis> question:  i'm burning a copy of Kubuntu 6.10 DVD for a friend (yay another convert!), and he's interested in using it multilingually (spanish/english).  while I'm not a multilingual user myself, is the act of selecting the translation trivial, or is it complicated?
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: 20
<Ash-Fox> KaoticEvil, 20.
<Jucato>  <Ash-Fox> I'm on 20 channels on this network.
<KaoticEvil> O_O
<eigentard> why?
<KaoticEvil> Jucato: i left before he posted that ;)
<billy_> is there a quick way to play a DVD in kubuntu? (family is waiting)
<SilentDis> !dvd | billy_
<eigentard> you can't possibly read all of them unless all but 3 or 4 are actually active
<ubotu> billy_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ffffu> can anyone tell me what's on your openoffice --> tools-->option-->langujage-->writing aid ?
<SilentDis> billy_: basically, install libdvdcss2, run the script, and kaffene will play without issue :)
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, as usual, I get forwarded to #freenode-social :P
<ffffu> i'm going crazy without spell check
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: ah my bad, you'll probably have to PM staff :/
<martalli> bill_k, You can also use the medibuntu repos (http://medibuntu.org/repository.php)
<billy_> thanks, hope that works silentdis
<martalli> If you are using feisty, you might need to install vlc for the moment
<SilentDis> billy_: it does.  it's pretty simple... feisty fawn makes it even easier apparently.
<KaoticEvil> martalli: whys that?
<billy_> nope, nogo libdvdcss2 package is not available
<billy_> says it is referred to by another package
<martalli> billy_, try the medibuntu repos.  how to at http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<billy_> so i don't think i mispelled it
<SilentDis> billy_: you have to enable the seveas repo.
<SilentDis> !seveas | billy_
<ubotu> billy_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bill_k> martalli: billy_, not me, right?
<martalli> KaoticEvil, kaffeine says "plugin not installed".  even afer installing libdvdcss
<martalli> bill_k, yeah, right, sorry.  Still figuring out autocompletion with xchat
<KaoticEvil> martalli: hmm.. that kinda sucks lol.. i prefer VLC over kaffiene anyway :)
<martalli> KaoticEvil, I probably just have to tell kaffeine where the libdvdcss liubs are hiding
<billy_> how do i enable that repository?
<martalli> KaoticEvil, well, except that kubuntu is in love with kaffeine and wants to open everything with it lol
<daskreech2> billy_: did you eanble multiverse?
<billy_> is this quick? if its complicated i'll just reboot into windows XP
<martalli> billy_ read the howto - but only add medibuntu if it can't be done otherwise
<billy_> i was just wondering if there was a quick easy answer
<daskreech2> Depends on if you unsedrstand repos
<ffffu> can anyone check locale is their LANG=en_US.UTF-8 ??????
<martalli> billy_ just reboot into windows and ask us after the kids are asleep lol
<daskreech2> If you have no idea what I'm talking about reboot and come back ehre after the DVD
<daskreech2> here
<KaoticEvil> martalli: i just changed assosications ;)
<SilentDis> billy_: check that link ubotu sent you about the seveas repo.  it's really fast, just add a single line to the bottom of your /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<billy_> ok thanks for your help all, i'll figure this out later :)
<bill_k> martalli: no problem.
<gita> fhfj
<gita> khh
<SilentDis> gita: yes, the home row of your keyboard works :D
<martalli> billy_, no problem
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with an 80-wire ide cable and what is the difference between that and a standard ide cable?
<MuJ> pollyo: other than it's more work to make it rounded? =P
<SilentDis> MuJ: lol
<SilentDis> pollyo: the 80-wire cable is used for 'high speed' ATA drives, faster data rates.
<pollyo> SilentDis: Is an ATA drive a type of IDE?
<martalli> yes, "ide" drives are parallel ata
<martalli> as opposed to serial ata (or sata drivers)
<SilentDis> pollyo: yes. it's the 'last gen' tech.  the newer machines run on SATA (serial ATA).  IDE used to be a 40-wire ribbon, and was the standard for around a decade.  it had an improvement, thus the 80-pin ribbon.  most 'puters now offer SATA connections.  tiny little cable, iirc.
<SilentDis> pollyo: there's also SCSI, but that's a can of worms to open up.  lotsa complicated stuff in that, and very long explinations hehe :)
<martalli> the sata cables would be an improvement for system building and small size just for that reason, but they also hap[pen to be faster
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, apparently they cannot currently set me up above 20 channels :P
<MuJ> only thing that makes my older computer run really slow is the ancient ide-drives >:|
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to copy files from a host kubuntu machine to a vmware guest os (win xp) system on that machine??
<SilentDis> MuJ: hey, i'm still running IDE drives... well... that and SCSI.  i need a new 'puter :P
<MuJ> and by old I don't mean really old.. it's 2GHz athlon :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MuJ> but the drives really makes a difference
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it allowed to ask about Feisty, or is there a seperate channel again?
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: if you've got network support setup, you can 'share' on the kubuntu hose environment using samba, and connect to it from the winxp guest environment
<hitmanWilly> yeah, they do
<daskreech2> MilhousePunkRock: #ubuntu+1
<daskreech2> unless it's about the upgrade to feisty
<pollyo> I see these 80 wire cables are still 40 pin connections.  They simply use thinner wires and shield them more,
<daskreech2>  then we can handle it
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: barring that... you MIGHT be able to mount the vmware disk in linux... but i'm not sure how to do that, personally.  sorry.
<SilentDis> pollyo: yep, 2 wires per pin :)
<intelikey> pollyo ?
* SilentDis will brb, bio break
<pollyo> intelikey: Hello
<intelikey> SilentDis what kind of cable you talking about ?
<pollyo> I think I need an 80wire ide cable for my dvd burner.
<intelikey> my 80 pin 80 wire scsi cable doesn't match that,  so i was just wondering
<MuJ> crackhead_25: if you set up networking for the virtual machines you can also just right click on the virtual machine name -> settings -> shared folders and those folders will show up in windows network
<pollyo> intelkey: We were discussing 80wire (40 pin) ide cables.
<intelikey> ide   hmmm   ok.
<pollyo> intelikey: They are for faster drives.
<ffffu> how do i remove openoffice completely
<intelikey> yeah.
<ffffu> remove from /usr/bin/openoffice ? or is there a script to uninstall
<SilentDis> intelikey: yes.  I was refering to IDE.
<intelikey> ffffu apt-get remove -P openoffice*
<pollyo> ffffu: Doesn't adept have a remove option?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<SilentDis> ffffu: sudo aptitude remove -p openoffice*
<ffffu> oh! ok
<MuJ> does apt-get support *? O_o
<SilentDis> intelikey: darn you!  lol
<intelikey> MuJ yes it do
<hitmanWilly> MuJ: yes
<ffffu> thx. i'm going to try installing openoffice again................because of the spellcheck
<MuJ> cool.. didn't know that :)
<SilentDis> MuJ: whatever you do, don't sudo aptitude install k*
<SilentDis> lol
<MuJ> :P
<intelikey> MuJ use with caution   it doesn't default to matching only in the package name.
<ffffu> sometimes when i apt-get remove xxx , and when i install again, it seems like it install very fast without downloading
<ffffu> how do i remove the actual source or something/?
<MuJ> if it understands * it understands other regular expressions I presume
<intelikey> SilentDis aptitude borked my dpkg... i don't use it no mo
<hitmanWilly> fffu: you can do it through synaptic
<SilentDis> ffffu: there are .debs stored in /var/cache/apt/archives.  the -P option should purge those as well
<pollyo> Are the cable connections for sata drives smaller then the idea connections/
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: majorly
<SilentDis> intelikey: really?  O.o  never herd of such a problem.  i tend to use aptitude rather than apt-get, as it's dependancy handling is better
<intelikey> ffffu the dl'd packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/  apt-get clean will purge that dir.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: they're about the size of usb connection
<intelikey> SilentDis hehhe it was dependancy handling that messed things up.... lol
<pollyo> OK.  Do they hvae somthing that is between an IDE and a SATA connection?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: not that i know of
<intelikey> SilentDis it seems to work for installs ok but don't do major removals with it.
<SilentDis> intelikey: ok, good to know, thanks :)
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I have a Dell E510 and I thought that the connection on the hard drives were smaller then a 40 pin IDE but they do not look like USB size connections.
<intelikey> or should i say "be warned it may do for you what it did for me"   you can use it if you want.  i didn't mean to sound like i could/would tell you what to do...
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: about how big?
<SilentDis> intelikey: as always, !worksforme :)
<intelikey> jap
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: Good question.  It is in tha basement.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: usb was just a ballpark
<kubuntu_> hi man
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I thought they looked about 3/4 the size of the ide cable.
<intelikey> pollyo there is a mid grade scsi 60 pin cable
<kubuntu_> kahejh
<SilentDis> !hi | kubuntu_
<ubotu> kubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kubuntu_> hi to
<intelikey> or 64 or what ever it was
<pollyo> What is EIDE or something like that?
<pollyo> Are they the same size as the 40 pin IDE?
<kubuntu_> what you do
<SilentDis> pollyo: that's an 80-wire 40-pin ribbon cable
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: yes
<kubuntu_> hi
<intelikey> eide = extended ide   same hardware appearance
<pollyo> Oh...
<kubuntu_> wat
<pollyo> Be right back... Now I have to go look at the dell.
<kubuntu_> wat
<intelikey> !help
<hitmanWilly> well, i should be cursing dell, but they're off my hit list for a while
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kubuntu_> wat you do
<intelikey> kubuntu_   see the topic  ^
<SilentDis> kubuntu_: can you be a bit more vague?  this is the Kubuntu chatroom, for help using/installing/upgrading Kubuntu (kde flavor of ubuntu)
<kubuntu_> i dont now
<intelikey> * Indonesia *
<kubuntu_> yes indonesia
<kubuntu_> hi who are you
<pollyo> It is a USB size cable.
<co_jbr> tes
<pollyo> I was looking at some type of diagnostic cable that was on the motherboard.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: probably sata then
<intelikey> usb ?  15 pin or 9 pin ?
<kubuntu_> what are you
<kubuntu_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<co_jbr> boleh gabung gak?
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: Can you tell SATA from would it be SATA2 or something?
<kubuntu_> hello.........................!
<kubuntu_> jfdsoprkr0
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: as far as i know sata is just sata
<SilentDis> kubuntu_: do you have a question about kubuntu we can help you with?
<pollyo> Anyone know where I could find a drive on the cheap?  New and good?  I fear the local best buy is going to be over priced.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: newegg's pretty good
<SilentDis> pollyo: ordering via the net is usually a lot cheaper.  http://www.pricewatch.com/ :)
<pollyo> I'll check them both out.
<pollyo> Thanks.
<kubuntu_> thanks to ooooooooooo
<pollyo> I can't wait to get kubuntu on my Dell.  It should work much smother.
<SilentDis> pollyo: what kind of specs on that machine?
<pollyo> SilentDis: Good question it is a Dell Dimension 510
<pollyo> SilentDis: I should be able to tell you more in a min.  I just rebooted it when I went downstairs.  I'll log in accross the network.
<SilentDis> pollyo: P4 3ghz or so?  512-1gb ram it looks like.  should run k/ubuntu nicely :)
<pollyo> I have 1 gig ram in it.
<kubuntu_> vfdafgrgbdgh
<pollyo> I was thinking of bumping it up 1 more gig.
<Daisuke_Ido> newegg for hardware, in my experience
<pollyo> OR getting another video card.  I am curious to see beryl.
<SilentDis> pollyo: i'm running 1.25gb right now, personally.  i'd love to throw more in there, but i can't justify any more upgrades for this machine.  just time for a new one :)
<SilentDis> pollyo: beryl is VERY pretty :)
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: i run on a 2.3 ghz AMD w/1 gig and kubuntu runs like lightning
<Daisuke_Ido> vista visuals - hardware vampirism = beryl
<pollyo> SilentDis: I understand.  I was looking at a computer that a friend wanted to upgrade and couldn't understand why he just didn't sell it and purchase something new.
<intelikey> ram   heh
<intelikey> Mem usage: 52/249 MB (20%)  <--- kde is running.
<Daisuke_Ido> what version though?
<pollyo> Do they have a ubuntu that will allow you to boot into either kde or gnome?  I saw that on a debian installation not long ago.
<hitmanWilly> nah, beryl's got even better effects than vista
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: just install ubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> (if you're using ku, install kubuntu-desktop if using gnome already)
<pollyo> Daisuke_ldo: Will that add an option when you go to login asking for KDE or Gnome?
<intelikey> pollyo install gnome ando or kde which ever you don't have
<intelikey> yes
<SilentDis> pollyo: AMD Athlon XP 1900+ (1.6ghz), 1.25gb ram, 350gb drive space, external storage to bring it up over a terabyte, Nvidia 7600GS w/ 256mb ram.  problem is, i'm 2 steps behind on all the tech, IDE drives, PC2100 ram, USB1.1, AGP video, etc.  lol
<intelikey> it will add the option.
<pollyo> I didn't realize that.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: should be in the sessions option at login
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: it's under "session type"
<Daisuke_Ido> just choose your poison
<intelikey> pyzen
<pollyo> Does it also add the programs that are installed to the menu choices?
<intelikey> yes
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: i have kde, gnome, enlightenment, wm, fluxbox, twm all as options
<stanislav> i need some help :(
<pollyo> I'll have to look into that more when I get the other computer setup.
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: WOW
<SilentDis> stanislav: that's why we're here.  ask away :)
<intelikey> and as for the finnal Q yes you can run the kde apps in gnome and verse vissa
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: im fickle
<pollyo> intelikey: OK. Great.
<pollyo> It appears the biggest thing holding Linux back right now is driver support.
<hitmanWilly> still better than vista
* SilentDis has gnome and KDE, and is happy.  lol
<intelikey> pollyo linux supports more hardware than any other os in the world
<pollyo> I have a deal breaker because I can not get a driver for my uncles Lexmark X6170 all-in-one.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: lexmark nix support SUCKS!!
<pollyo> Lexmark has some type of linux driver development kit but no drivers for the printers. (few)
<SilentDis> pollyo: ouch.  yeah, from what I hear, lexmarks are really hit-or-miss.  best bets are HP from my understanding.
* MuJ has all his hardware working perfectly on linux ^_^
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I read that everywhere though they claim to have some type of development kit for linux.
* hitmanWilly agrees with SilentDis
<MuJ> it's not long ago my scanner got supported :)
<pollyo> I have an HP but it is a 710C it isn't quite standard.  It works but the image quality takes a hit.
<pollyo> The windows drivers are so much better.
<SilentDis> MuJ: hehe.  i got one of those Microsoft fingerprint readers as a 'gift' for my birthday... i've yet to find support for it, lol
<intelikey> MuJ and pollyo but if you own lexmark hardware please do pester them about linux support.  costomer input does matter on that sort of thing.   "the squeeky wheel gets the greese"
<pollyo> I wonder if it will ever be possible for a winprinterwapper.
<MuJ> SilentDis: heh... you might need to wait a bit on that one
<MuJ> intelikey: I don't :|
<hitmanWilly> heh, worked for Dell
<max_> how do you mount a harddrive
<pollyo> intelkey: I'm going to call them in the morning.
<intelikey> !ntfs | max_
<ubotu> max_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<SilentDis> MuJ: my intent was to wait 'forever'.  it's a neat idea, and kinda cool for the few moments i booted into windows to play with it, but very superfulus :)
<max_> its not windows or mac
<hitmanWilly> !fstab | max
<ubotu> max: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SilentDis> max_: basic line is mount /some/thing /some/where.  what are you trying to mount, and to what end?  we need specifics :)
<intelikey> max_ mount /dev/<devicenode> /media/<mountpoint>
<max_> intelikey: thanks
<pollyo> I'm just looking to find out how to get windows to boot from a startup option and in qemu from the same partition but it looks like a no go.
<intelikey> !sudo | max_
<ubotu> max_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<max_> SilentDis: im just mounting another linux partition, i coudnt remember what the command was
<intelikey> max_ you'll need root perms to mount
<max_> intelikey: yes, i know
<pollyo> I wanted to setup windows to run in virutalization when I had linux going and linux to run in virtualization when I had windows going.
<SilentDis> max_: ahh.  it'll probably be best to use this then:  sudo mount /dev/node /media/mountpoint -o user,defaults
<max_> SilentDis: i just "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<intelikey> SilentDis -o used  on linux fs's ?
<intelikey> errr user ^
<SilentDis> max_: that works.  though, /mnt is usually a container, rather than a mount point ;)
<SilentDis> intelikey: doh, forgot that part.  no, totally not needed, the fs will take care of it.
<intelikey> :)
<max_> SilentDis: i just needed a file off the other partition to test somthing
<SilentDis> intelikey: sorry.  most people come in asking how to mount ntfs/fat/fat32 drives.  it's just instinct now lol
<makuseru> intelikey: your right, it was just a Edgy problem, im on my Fiesty partition and KGuitar works fine
<SubOne> Everytime I try to install or uninstall something with Adept I get an error that says "There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." Any idea how I would resolve this issue?
<intelikey> makuseru would you drop a bug report on it then please.
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<makuseru> of course
<SilentDis> SubOne: could you !pastebin the whole error?  if you need it in 'text' format, use this command to try the install:  sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with setting up samba to view windows drive contents?
<intelikey> and note that feisty is working. in the report
<makuseru> alright
<SubOne> ok i'll try that...
<SilentDis> pollyo: the !samba info bit is REALLY helpful on that :)
<pollyo> SilentDis: I have to read it more indepth.  I can see the drive.  At times it asks me for a name and password and nothing works.
<SilentDis> pollyo: is the host you're connecting to win2k/xp?
<pollyo> SilentDis: I thought it wanted a windows login name and password but it doesn't look like the case.
<pollyo> SilentDis: XP
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: try the admin password
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: For the windows machine?
<intelikey> would this line in ps -A x  alarm anyone ?   1593 tty23    Ss+    0:00 /opt/firefox/bin/bash
<SilentDis> pollyo: it's a setting on XP.  it's been so long since i booted to it though, i'm not sure exactly where it is.  something like 'basic file sharing', or it'll look for a domain host to do username/password verification instead :P
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: yes. and make sure the winblows box is set up for file sharing
<SilentDis> intelikey: a little... i'd kill the user personally...
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: Taking a look now.
<intelikey> SilentDis just checking...
<SilentDis> intelikey: I'm a BOFH when it comes to that kinda thing though.  kill -9 'em all and let root sort it out :D
<pollyo> Does windows have an admin by default?  I am only showing Remote, User, and Guest accounts on my windows (anyone know)
<intelikey> root      1593  0.0  0.6   2708  1552 tty23    Ss+  18:44   0:00 /opt/firefox/bin/bash      hehhe SilentDis
<SilentDis> pollyo: the first user of the windows machine is usually considered an admin account.
<SilentDis> intelikey: lol
<pollyo> Ok
<SilentDis> off to play a bit of WoW i guess.  take care all :)
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: plus the network connection itself has to be enabled for printer/file sharing, not just individual folders
<intelikey> would have some of the general ear marks of a root shell of some sort wouldn't it...
<hijjt> is there a grub option to make x not start, it refuses to start and won't let me back to console again at all, any other suggestions will help
<intelikey> hijjt 1
<martalli> Is there a "failsafe" option in your grub menu?
<intelikey> hijjt if that's not powerfull enough.    init=/bin/sh nosplash verbose
<nick_> ok easy one here....what is the best burning software avalable in the linux adet manager
<hijjt> martalli, no, I only have a grub command prompt right now... xfs filesystem failed to install grub all the way, very annoying
<intelikey> nick_ best ?      gcombust
<nick_> thank you
<hijjt> intelikey, that will work perfect
<intelikey> nick_ no xcdroast
<intelikey> nick_ no wait.   k3b
<nick_> actually i dont even need the best, i just need one that works
<intelikey> nick_ i like cdw  :)
<nick_> lol
<nick_> do any support the hole 9 yards (vcd, iso, dvd etc?)
<SubOne> that command i ran "sudo aptitude install mplayer" is taking a long time and its saying its setting up a lot of stuff like open office and the kernel etc, what does that command do?
<hijjt> intelikey, what is the point of doing everything by uuid?
<ser_o> Hey...
<intelikey> hijjt the info is in the fs and not in the location the hardware is attached.    but that doesn't mean it always works..
<utnubuk> whats the differance between 32 and 64 bit machines???
<martalli> nick_ You are asking severalk questions - if you're using kde - just use k3b
<ser_o> how do view .chm files ? I have a ebook which is .chm
<makuseru> intelikey: man, how long do these reports have to be, it keeps saying Error If your bug hasn't been reported before, please describe your problem more in detail."
<nick_> also, being new to linux, i dont get this command line thing....If i download a program with a tar.gz extension, the windows in me wants to go in there and find a file to install the software.....but apperently its different any any google search i did gave me 3 pages of command lines and adding slashes and numbers to files that i dont even know where to start.
<SubOne> utnubuk: the difference is that all data is processed and passed around on 64 bits rather than 32
<aaron_> is there anyone here that can help me with my mouse problem
<intelikey> hijjt example     if you install on hda then move the ide cable to ide1 your system is now on hdc but the uuid is the same.
<SubOne> utnubuk: on the hardware level
<aaron_> I am still having it
<MaartenLx> Hey... I'm trying to figure out why it won't let me change wallpaper. I am using right-click ---> configure desktop or the KDE system panel, but whatever I try.... the wallpaper does not change. The people of #ubuntu didn't seem to know and suggested I try here :)
<utnubuk> SubOne: ty
<martalli> "I first experienced POSIC with BSD UNIX and the csh....then I learned bash....isn't buntu in dash?....then I downloaded the breezey disk....then i downloaded the feisty disk....
<SubOne> utnubuk: you have to have a 64 bit machine to run 64 bit software
<intelikey> makuseru idk send what you have.  or search for one that mentions midi failure
<martalli> War and Peace - a bud report in 1000 pages
<martalli> s/bud/bug
<hijjt> intelikey, good so changing them all back to where i know they are and are going to stay in my laptop won't affect anything
<SubOne> utnubuk: if i remember correctly the only thing that isnt 64 bit in most 32 bit systems was the data bus
<intelikey> hijjt in theory.
<intelikey> hijjt let me know how it turns out in reality  :)
<gansinho> hello, please I'm having some trouble with kubuntu and my digital camera , digikam and kde regognises it but I can't load the images ( in gnome I don't have this issue, what's strange(
<intelikey> !digikam
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3501 kB, installed size 8832 kB
<utnubuk> SubOne: ill have to start reading more about that stuff
<martalli> Is ralink wireless support buggy?
<os2mac> congrats guys... I just did the dist upgrade and it worked just fine...
<os2mac> my wireless card even works out of the box.
<martalli> I have a zonet pc-card and it just doesn't want to work with my wpa network
<os2mac> good job.
<martalli> os2mac - great going
<keesercc__> anyone know how to install xcircuit from source?
<intelikey> os2mac good on ya mate
<martalli> feisty's wireless support is overall terrific....are you using an ibook perchance?
<os2mac> after 5 versions the broadcom nic finally worked.
<sstchur> I just upgrade from edgy to feisty and now my wireless card doesn't work anymore, and I can't boot any previous versions with grub -- I get kernel panic.  Can anyone help?
<nick_> ahhhhh....my icons are dissapearing. I have a folder with about 25 mp3 files in it, whe ni open it they all show up and then dissapear!?!?!?!...and it says "25 files, 0 folders"
<SubOne> sstchur: maybe that was my issue, but i didnt think i ever said yes when that dialog came up
<gansinho> intelikey: I'm using digikam correctly, it just can't load the photos...
<martalli> nick_, try changing your view to "details"  are they still gone?
<SubOne> sstchur: if you still have the install disc use it to boot into rescue mode and then try to edit your menu.lst file to load the previous kernel
<nick_> 1 sec
<intelikey> keesercc__ install build-essential   get the source   unpack it.  enter the top level source dir and read the docs supplied (normally in all upper case names) if nothing specific do    ./configure && make && sudo make install && make clean && cd .. tar -c backup.tgz <the-source-dir-name>
<sstchur> SubOne: Any idea why my wireless doesn't work anymore though?
<nick_> oh ok
<SubOne> no clue
<intelikey> keesercc__ save that backup.trg cause it's your uninstall tool.
<SubOne> i still havent got mine working
<nick_> double clicking made the mappear
<martalli> sstchur, What sort of wireless card do you have?
<intelikey> gansinho idk never used it.  can you get us some error messages to work with ?
<sstchur> martalli: It's a DLink (atheros chip) but I've been using ndiswrappers with edgy which worked great
<intelikey> gansinho like call digikam from konsole   so it outputs the error
<gansinho> intelikey: ok!
<martalli> I think I saw some review where it showed atheros chips as a restricted module that you could activate
<sstchur> martalli: after upgrading to feisty though, It doesn't see the wireless card anymore
<martalli> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<sstchur> martalli: will that work without an internet connection?
<martalli> and try running restricted-manager it will offer the nvidia driver, winmodem drivers, etc.
<martalli> sstchur, Only if God will back upyour nic
<martalli> lol
<intelikey> winmodem drivers ???    i need to look into that...
<martalli> sstchur, I guess you will have to wait for a wired connection....
<gansinho> intelikey: in the terminal there aren't error messages regarding the camera or the usb device, just in the gui I have "Failed to connect to camera. Please make sure its connected properly and turned on." (I'm sure it's connected and turned on)
<sstchur> martalli: so if I can get a wired connection, I can run sudo apt-get install restricted-manager ?
<sstchur> might be able to do that
<gansinho> I know that my cam does not allow to be mounted as mass storage device, but I was able to get the pics even so
<martalli> sstchur, You should be able to.  I have done that on all of my computers so far (most of them have nvidia
<martalli> no atheros wireless whips yet, though
<sstchur> i'll try... gonna have to unwire this conneciton though
<gansinho> I can't acces the pics even with konqueror or other picture apps, I dunno if kde is not mounting it properly or somehing like that
<intelikey> gansinho digital camera or webcam ?   cause most digital cameras support disk format on the camera it's self  if that's what you got switch to disk mode and sudo mount /dev/sda /media/      or the like....   it will be a file system just like a disk.
<intelikey> gansinho if webcam you just went over my range of support....
<gansinho> intelikey: digital camera, a canon, it does not have a "disk mode" it just connects to the computer when the "viewing photos" are selected (and it is)
<gansinho> I'll try to mount it manually
<intelikey> lsusb  ;sudo fdisk -l   <<< should help with locating it.
<intelikey> gansinho i have played with digital cameras about three times...  so don't expect too much from me.
<gansinho> intelikey: thanks anyway= )
<pollyo> This remote desktop has one flaw I can not close firewall popup messages that are on my windows machine from a remote location.
<pollyo> krdc
<pollyo> or it might be the vnc that is setup on windows.
<nick_> is it me or is everything for linux pretty well free?
<martalli> nick_, That's the main idea
<nick_> its wesome, BTW
<intelikey> nick_ that's the "whole" idea
<nick_> im so sick of windows friggen sherware programs
<pollyo> Anyone know if a Radeon X600 Display adapter will work for beryl?
<intelikey> http://www.linux.org
<nick_> "free to try, 39.95 to buy"
<intelikey> http://www.gnu.org
<intelikey> this is    gnu/linux   you know.
<martalli> fsf.org, debian.org, kubuntu.org, ubuntu.com
* Jucato notes that the linux.org site doesn't really mention the GNU part of the history (rather sad)... and is not the official site of the Linux kernel...
<intelikey> could mention google.com > FOSS
<nick_> I am using kubuntu because it was given to me on a CD....i know its a primitive question but why kubuntu, ..i mean alot of people tell me to use fedora core or red hat or even ubuntu...wich is better?
<pkhelp> hi
<pkhelp> I have a serveral problem
<martalli> the only thing that isn';t free is all the time people have devoted to writing even the most "minor" portion of it
<martalli> well kubuntu and ubuntu are essentially the same, but with a different windowmanager
<martalli> the guts of the system are the same
<nick_> oh yeah gnome and kde right?
<martalli> nick_, right
<pkhelp> This night, I was sleeping, my PC freezes
<nick_> so what looks better?
<pkhelp> then I restarted and it didn't restarted in X mode
<nick_> i like the look of ku
<martalli> nick_, If I was to say one reason above all for someone new to linux, ubuntu and kubuntu are the best because they have the lkrgest community of users behind them to help you out when you are learning.
<pkhelp> so I type startx
<pkhelp> and I had  this error
<pkhelp> the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but the X module has the version 1.0-9746
<martalli> red hat and fedora are similar, but their community is more business-focused.  the *buntus run the gamut of computer programmers to gamers to doctors
<nick_> i figured the ubuntu version was most popular because i hear it most offen on the tech tv programs when they talk about linux
<pkhelp> please help me
<martalli> (I mean that red hat and fedora are similar to each other - orry about hat)
<martalli> pkhelp you have the nvidia drivers installed wrong somehow
<pkhelp> how can I recovery it?
<martalli> pkhelp - i wonder if you shouldn't uninstall the nvidia driver.....hm a simple start would be to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa as your cideo driver
<sstchur_> Well I've upgraded to feisty, no wireless, so I wired my computer and tried to upgrade linux-restricted-modules, but adept won't let me (keeps saying "no change")
<martalli> then you can get back into X to fiddle further
<sstchur_> what do I do?
<nick_> freebsd??
<martalli> sstchur, I think you need restricted-manager
<pollyo> Do SATA and SATA2 drives use the same controller?
<pkhelp> martalli now I try to run bpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pkhelp> justa a moment
<intelikey> Jucato i don't at all find it sad that gnu is ommited from that page.   but on the same note you will notice a link < http://www.linux.org/info/gnu.html > title; GNU General Public License
<martalli> nick_, freebsd is a very different sort of system at its heart than linux, but many of the utilities are similar
<martalli> nick_,  What are you looking for in linux?
<intelikey> Jucato why would you think it sad if the history for "linux" doesn't mention GNU ?   or for that matter if the history on GNU didn't mention linux ?
<martalli> nick_,  linux is eesentially "just a kernel", in other words, the only thing shared among the linux distros is the very basic part of the operating system.  Much more is required to make a functional operating system.  That is what the various "distrois" are - variations on the creatiuon of an operating system for linux by using different varieties and combinations of free software
<sstchur_> martalli: I tried the restricted manager, it didn't seem to help
<martalli> did it offer atehros drivers?  Was the card int he computer when you ran the program?
<intelikey> martalli "just a kernel" as you say is "all the hardware and networking support"
<sstchur_> martalli: Network Settings still only show one device: eth0 (my wired card)
<Jucato> intelikey: a rather off topic subject, so I'll leave it at that.
<intelikey> pm me
<sstchur_> martalli: is there a simple way to simply go back to edgy?
<martalli> sstchur_, Im lost on that one, i thought that would work for you
<intelikey> sstchur_ reinstall.
<aaron_> ok so can someone see if they can answer my new thread please purty please I am getting desperate
* Jucato is quite busy at the moment. some other time maybe
<intelikey> k
<sstchur_> intelikey: simpler?
<aaron_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081152.0
<aaron_> theres the link
<intelikey> sstchur_ no man that is the simple one.
<aaron_> please I really need help
<sstchur_> poo
<martalli> sstchur_, I can think of a way, but I don't think uits safe - reinstalling is the best way....there is dpkg -get-packages and some combination of commands, but you are going to get messed up by any structural changes that happened from edgy to feisty
<nick_> can someone help me lift a couch?
<intelikey> sstchur_ if you want convoluted takes for ever and has lots of pitfalls    then there is ONE other way.
<martalli> nick_, Where are you? lol
<pkhelp> martalli, now startx starts :)
<sstchur_> martalli: ok let me ask this.  When I installed edgy, I put /home on a separate partition.  when I reinstall then, I should be able to do it w/o losing my data right?
<pkhelp> thaks so much
<nick_> lol....southern ontario...wanna take the drive HAHA
<aaron_> please someone else besides me must have had this problem
<aaron_> with the mouse
<intelikey> sstchur_ i'm not martalli but i'll answere yes
<aaron_> I cant be the only one
<martalli> pkhelp, no problem.  Now it is easier since I don't rmember for certain the names....however, you probably need to go into adept and remove the nvidia video drivers (select uninstall)
<sstchur_> intelikey: good enough for me :-)
<martalli> sstchur_, yes (=)
<sstchur_> off to reinstall then
<sstchur_> see you guys in an hour or so
<aaron_> martalli can you help me maybe
<martalli> aaron_, Are you using wine?
<intelikey> aaron_ a higher peremption kernel maybe ?
<martalli>  aaron_ Before I helkp you any further, can I have a crack at you in deathmatch (only kidding, but it maybe the only way for me to win lol)
<aaron_> no not using wine
<martalli> aaron_,  To tell you the truth, intelikey can probably help you better here
<aaron_> running ioquake3 under linux
<aaron_> ok where is he
<aaron_> cus I need him
<martalli> I have never used quake on linux, so I may very well be missing out oj this question
<aaron_> I will do anything
<aaron_> I will sell my soul to mark shuttleworth
<martalli> aaron_, he was talking to you up there ^^^
<aaron_> just I need a working mouse
<aaron_> is he still here
<pkhelp> martalli now I think I have to reinstall nvidia driver right?
<obvio171> how do i install Apache Maven on kubuntu? do i have to add some special repository?
<aaron_> intelikey: you there
<martalli> pkhelp - I thin so - you know you might just let the restricted-manager install it - maybe there ius a problem with your nvidia card - what kind is it?
<martalli> older cards use an older nvidia driver, and isnce you had two versions of the nvidia driver...it made me wonder
<pkhelp> martalli - it is a GeForce 7900 GS
<aaron_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081152.0
<martalli> oh, well that's pretty new lol
<martalli> I think you need the latest driver
<aaron_> there we go posted the forum thread
<Ayabara> hey. I run a dual screen setup in kubuntu. when I maximize windows on my secondary screen, they don't stop at the desktop panels, but "maximize behind it". also, the mouse cursor on my secondary screen is just a big square. help...
<pkhelp> It works fine yesterday
<aaron_> I think I have found a pretty major bug too
<pkhelp> I don't know what happens this night
<Tonren> Is there a way to assign Window Switcher shortcuts to particular windows or window classes?
<intelikey> aaron_ i only mentioned that using a higher premption kernel might help you.   server/gamming kernels are set to 1000 while desktop kernels are notmally set to from 100 to 250          as far as your hardware and what you are trying to do if killing everything non-essential and using i high-premption kernel don't do it... new hardware is about the only answer i know of.    and i don't like that answer.
<martalli> pkhelp Did you upgrqade from edgy to feisty or something?
<pkhelp> If it did it automatically, no
<aaron_> ok so can I set more resources for the mouse
<aaron_> because I really dont feel like new hardware
<pkhelp> martalli - If it didn't it automatically, no
<aaron_> but I can if I must
<martalli> intelikey, yeah,m his hardware should be able to run quake 1
<Ayabara> are there any known problems with dual screen setups under kubuntu?
<pkhelp> martalli - sorry for my bad english I am italian
<aaron_> its actually Quake 3
<aaron_> but still
<aaron_> I mean I had Quake 3 running on a p2 333mhz
<intelikey> martalli the page said  "I booted up ioquake3 and...."
<aaron_> with 128mb ram
<martalli> pkhelp, did you install it and then reboot the next day and then it didn't work (just making upa story for why maybe it didn't work once you rebooted and restarted X for the first time)
<pkhelp> NO
<martalli> intelikey, oh i think i need to go to bed
<aaron_> and a 16mb voodoo 3
<aaron_> so it should work
<aaron_> right
<pkhelp> martalli - I install nvidia driver about one month ago
<aaron_> I mean that comp had windows 95 and this is far better then that
<pkhelp> martalli - this night something happened
<martalli> pkhelp i;m stumped
<martalli> in fact, im going to bed.  Goodnight #kubuntu
<intelikey> 16m voodoo 3 ???   "Radeon 9250 128mb" is what you posted
<pkhelp> martalli - I am trying with envy
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(intelikey/#kubuntu) an app ?
(intelikey/#kubuntu) xorg.conf has v-sync and h-refresh  setting in it yes
(aaron_/#kubuntu) ok
(aaron_/#kubuntu) what about mouse preferences
<intelikey> yes there aslos
<intelikey> also
<aaron_> i heard that hardware cursor acceleration will mess it up
<aaron_> or whatever it is
<aaron_> like hardware mouse acceleration
<intelikey> that i don't know
<[pyro] > hey guys :)
<[pyro] > !seen genii
<Slynderdale> [pyro] , No matches were found.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen genii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[pyro] > :/
<Ayabara> anyone? I need helt with some dual screen problems
<Ayabara> help, even
<kubuntu_> hello
<mrigns> !bush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bush - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !bash
<aaron_> ahh this so frustrating
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<aaron_> I finally get my ati card to work then boom this happens
<arie> sdfe
<arie> hello
<[pyro] > !getting my rocks off
<[pyro] > ;)
<[pyro] > ah bloody bot :D
<intelikey> or !getting kicked out of the channel | pyro
<aaron_> so no way to give more resources to the mouse
<aaron_> because i think that is what needs to be done
<[pyro] > lol intelikey
<[pyro] > intelikey, he's only a bot.. :D
<arie> pyro you like monkey
<[pyro] > monkey?
<aaron_> intelikey
<aaron_> could I add you onto my msn or something
<aaron_> I want to get a couple people together that know how to use linux
<intelikey> aaron_ i guess you "could" but i don't use msn aim yahoo or any of that...
<[pyro] > aaron_: you could setup kopete to join IRC and then you would have the whole channel in ur IM.
<aaron_> oh
<aaron_> ok its cool
<aaron_> I just want some people that are really knowledgable
<pollyo> Does kopete work with yahoo chat?
<aaron_> I want to start my own company
<aaron_> designed to sell Desktops that come with Ubuntu designed for Linux developers and enthusiasts
<aaron_> like I saw this distro and was like the reason people aernt jumping on this is because we need to supply more developers
<aaron_> but yea just an idea
<aaron_> and they would be cheap
<aaron_> the fact that the client would be purchasing a system and paying for the hardware only
<pollyo> aaron_: Good luck.
<aaron_> would mean that I could undercut all those windows pc manufacturers by a bit
<aaron_> but just an idea
<pollyo> aaron_: Have you looked at linspire?
<aaron_> yea I actually tried linspire back when it was lindows
<pollyo> aaron_: I think they attempted that with Lindows orignally.
<aaron_> and I really didnt like it
<aaron_> I like Ubuntu much better
<intelikey> aaron_ the reason some people aren't jumping on this is it doesn't cost enough.     they totally believe "you get what you pay for"  and therefore M$ has to be 400 times better for a desktop and 10000 times better for a server...
<arie> hi
<[pyro] > intelikey: yep i think your spot on there
<[pyro] > aaron_: like put them in real sweet cases and make them just a little bit more or something like that
<[pyro] > aaron_: its hard to get good margin's on hardware these days unless you buy bulk anyways. it would be a good way to push the margin up.
<pollyo> intelikey: The main thing windows has going for it is driver support.  That is a big thing.
<intelikey> there is a sucker born every minute.   and they all pass-up free (gnu/linux) and buy the latest windows
<[pyro] > pollyo: yes but if you were creating a company to sell machines pre-installed with linux, you would pick your hardware accordingly
<intelikey> pollyo what driver support ?
<intelikey> pollyo you mean the very latest M$ sponsored hardware ?
<pollyo> [pyro] : If you were the average computer shopper you would pick a platform that is going to support the latest printer, camera, ipod device that is on the market.
<aaron_> yea
<aaron_> I dont want to sell to the average computer buyer though
<aaron_> do you remember NeXT
<aaron_> that is what I want
<aaron_> a company that mostly is targeting developers and enthusiasts
<aaron_> and if some average joe wants to buy one then he is free to do that too
<sstchur> well, edgy's back... I guess that wasn't so bad
<[pyro] > pollyo: you could stock printers / scanners / etc that work perfectly with linux.
<[pyro] > pollyo: that way you would have to go "researching" a device to see if it worked in linux or not before you got it.
<pollyo> [pyro] : As long as you aren't selling to people who want the latest hardware supported you should be fine.
<sstchur> Does anyone know of a screencast recording app?  I tried istanbul, but its dependencies seem to be incompatible with edgy -- i've never been able to successfully install it
<intelikey> aaron_ [pyro]  and pollyo   maybe it would be better to just use a compiled list of hardware that have "known issues" with linux.   and advise people to avoid them.
<aaron_> yea
<aaron_> I dont know
<aaron_> its an idea
<pollyo> intelikey: Would the list of supported or unsupported be longer?
<intelikey> supported
<pollyo> Good.
<intelikey> pollyo linux supports more hardware than any other os in the world
<pollyo> I hope that is something that is being addressed daily.
<pollyo> intelikey: I didn't realize that.
<aaron_> so wait if I upgraded the mobo and cpu would this still work right
<aaron_> or am I gonna have to reinstall this distro
<aaron_> I know you have to on windows
<aaron_> just wondering if it is true for linux as well
<intelikey> pollyo my installed kernel without "restricted modules" supports over 1797 different classes of hardware
<intelikey> aaron_ as long as the bios can find the boot loader and the boot loader can find the system root   you are fine.
<aaron_> cool try upgrading something like a mobo in windows
<aaron_> watch what happens
<pollyo> intelikey: I suppose linux being so scalable makes that possible.
<aaron_> lol
<intelikey> aaron_ depends on the specific version.   older windows had no problem with that.
<aaron_> oh
<aaron_> well yea so I think tommorow I will throw in this old p4 1.8 into here and hope that works
<intelikey> pre-2000 could handle an upgrade pretty well
<aaron_> yea
<intelikey> old p4   almost sounds ironic
<aaron_> this guy sent me a message
<aaron_> ok heres what he wanted to do
<aaron_> he wanted to use wine to install his aol automatic internet config software onto his ubuntu box
<aaron_> so that way he could use aol to connect his ubuntu box to his 56k
<aaron_> so I told him that he didnt need that and it wouldnt work if he did
<aaron_> then he like got all rude
<aaron_> but I was right though
<aaron_> I mean installing some aol crap under wine to automatically configure the internet information wont work right
<aaron_> because it would suck if I was wrong
<aaron_> then I would have to apologize to the guy
<intelikey> don't apologize,  just tell him that linux is not for him, and he should stick with something he can use.       that normally makes them mad enough to fix their linux box just to spite you...      it's like saying to a little child "don't spill that"      you know if you say it they will.
<aaron_> yea but I am pretty sure that you cant use a configuration utility designed for windows to configure linux
<flaccid> does apt-get require any other ports besides 80 ?
<intelikey> prolly ftp   idk
<intelikey> oh it's not https is it ?
<intelikey> flaccid tell me the command to check what ports are in use and i'll answer
<ffffu> can i apt-get the openoffice 2.1 newest version?
<flaccid> intelikey: netstat -a ?
<flaccid> idk?
<Betzefer> try synaptic
<Betzefer> ffffu
<Betzefer> try synaptic
<Betzefer> or just download
<ffffu> yeah i'm downloading but its in rpm
<ffffu> shd i use alien to make deb?
<ffffu> i mean.. can i?
<Betzefer> i think yes
<Betzefer> did u tried the debian site ?
<ffffu> couldn't find the debian one.....in the official website
<Betzefer> ohh
<Betzefer> what about synaptic ?
<ffffu> i would use apt-get but then it only install the 2.0 version or something
<Betzefer> www.google.com <-- Synaptic
<Betzefer> its the Best !
<Betzefer> it has everything !
<ffffu> what's synaptic?
<ffffu> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ffffu> ic.. ssame as adept-package manager?
<Betzefer> its like aptget just better
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Can somebody give me basic directions on configuring a PCMCIA wireless?
<ffffu> why is it better?
<Betzefer> yes but better
<ffffu> [StingRay] : lspcmcia to see what model first
<intelikey> flaccid it doesn't look like it does.
<flaccid> sweet thanks
<intelikey> it's all tcp and standard http  (port 80)    best i can tell
<[StingRay] > ffffu I want to have some knowledge before I go to the shop with my laptop. I intend to purchase Netgear WG511T which should work out of the box. If lspcmcia lists it, what then?
<intelikey> ok i'm went
<[StingRay] > ffffu, how do I set it up?
<ffffu> probably get the driver and install
<ffffu> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[StingRay] > thanks ffffu
<ffffu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear
<ffffu> search for your model and there's a howto there..
<[StingRay] > ffffu, I already checked this :)
<ffffu> =)
<sstchur_> how do I resolve the fact that when I request to install something through adept, it insists on "no change" ?
<ffffu> no change?
<Betzefer> dont mine it
<Betzefer> mind
<Betzefer> thats fine
<Betzefer> try in broken pacages
<sstchur_> ffffu: got me.... I right click and say "request install" and under the requested column it says "no change"
<Betzefer> reinstalling it
<ffffu> did u click on Update changes ?
<sstchur_> ffffu: where is that? I don't see it
<ffffu> i mean Apply changes (at the top) if u are talking about adept manager
<ffffu> 3rd button from the left
<sstchur_> ffffu: no, it's grayed out
<ffffu> sstchur_: think u need to select the package, click on Request Install after u click the package
<ffffu> sstchur_: after that "Apply change" will light up
<sstchur_> ffffu: I don't think that's it... if I try sudo apt-get install istanbul (which is what I'm trying to install through adept), I get "Package istanbul has no installation candidate"
<[pyro] > does anyone know anything about via chipsets stuffing up raid?
<ffffu> hmm did u do sudo apt-get update first?
<ffffu> sudo apt-get update
<sstchur_> ffffu: I didn't, but lemme try that quick
<ffffu> alright
<ffffu> after update, try again
<sstchur_> ffffu: didn't seem to make a difference
<sstchur_> ffffu: "
<sstchur_> Package istanbul is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sstchur_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sstchur_> is only available from another source
<ffffu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ffffu> could u paste your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sstchur_> ffffu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12114/
<ffffu> k reading
<sstchur_> ffffu: I also have  .deb file of istanbul, and when I try that, I get a bunch of dependency errors saying istanbul requires libxml2 >= 2.6.27, but libxml2 2.6.26 is currently installed
<sstchur_> ffffu: which I don't get... why doesn't it just update to 2.6.27... I'd be fine with that
<ffffu> ooo did u apt-get upgrade ? may take a long time
<sstchur_> ffffu: I'm not sure... i'm afraid to do any upgrades... eariler today I tried to upgrade from edgy to feisty and it didn't go well... so I wiped my systems and reinstalled edgy
<ffffu> err
<ffffu> sstchur_: could u uncomment those
<ffffu> those lines that start with deb
<ffffu> line 16,17,26,27,31,32
<ffffu> and try apt-get update
<sstchur_> ffffu: when I try sudo apt-get upgrade... I get "the following packages have unmet dependencies:"  and istanbul is listed along with libxml2 and gstreamer
<ffffu> sstchur_: hmm u try uncomment those lines in your sources.list and update again.. and tr tyagain..
<sstchur_> ffffu: which lines?
<ffffu> sstchur_: line 16,17,26,27,31,32 in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12114/
<sstchur_> ffffu: what will that do?
<ffffu> sstchur_: so that  after you apt-get update , it fetches the correct list from repository
<sstchur_> ffffu: I'm confused...aren't lines with # commented out already?
<cafreamoroso> alguien de mexico
<ffffu> sstchur_: sorry i mean uncomment
<ffffu> sstchur_: means remove the #
<cafreamoroso> 
<cafreamoroso> hello anybody from mexico
<sstchur_> ffffu: I'll try... last shot, then I'm going to bed
<cafreamoroso> how can i turn on intel 845 acceleration?
<ffffu> sstchur_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12115/
<ffffu> like that
<sstchur_> ffffu: running upgrade now
<ffffu> sstchur_: pray it work hehe
<sstchur_> ffffu: ok, that finished.... i guess I try istanbul again?
<sstchur_> ffffu: ah! excellent.. thanks!
<ffffu> yeah
<ffffu> try it
<ffffu> haha!
<raffytaffy> hello
<ins-dragonclaw> hi
* dwidmann yawns
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm ... 3am
<Betzefer> yo raffy sup ?
<eth01> is bitlbee on kbuntu?
<dwidmann> yep
<eth01> hmm
<eth01> i tried apt-get
<eth01> no package
<dwidmann> 3am ... and my coffee is wearing off
<ins-dragonclaw> go to bed
<dwidmann> or I could just get more coffee
<ins-dragonclaw> you can't force your body to run on fumes
<Betzefer> in israel is 9 am so
<Betzefer> i had allready slept !
<dwidmann> Yes I can. Whether it's good for me or not is another matter
<Betzefer> ha ha ha ha
<ins-dragonclaw> it's 9am here too
<Betzefer> where ?
<ins-dragonclaw> I woke up at 6.30, but went to bed at 3.30
<kintaro0e> hi guys..how to play .mov files?
<ins-dragonclaw> so i've had 3 hours sleep in the last 36 hours
<ins-dragonclaw> Betzefer: South Africa
<Betzefer> kint
<Betzefer> with Mplayer
<kintaro0e> ?
<kintaro0e> kint is a plugin?
<parag> Are there any legal issues in US with using any video players on Linux?
<ins-dragonclaw> no
<ins-dragonclaw> kint is the first 4 letters of your name
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<kintaro0e> :)
<kintaro0e> haehae
<dwidmann> mplayer should play at least some .mov files, might be hit & miss though
<cafreamoroso> #hack
<ins-dragonclaw> parag: I don't know...
<dwidmann> parag, well, might be some surrounding the codecs
<ins-dragonclaw> use OGG
<parag> INS-DRAGON, what is OGG? Is it supposed to not have legal problems?
<dwidmann> ins-dragonclaw: only problem with that solution is that not every website you go to is going to agree with that philosophy eh?
<ins-dragonclaw> Ogg Vorbis is an open-source video and audio codec
<ffffu> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<dwidmann> ffffu: eh?
<Jucato> easy on the caps
<ffffu> my openoffice's spell check works but only check those words in textbox !!!!! arghhhhhhhh
<ins-dragonclaw> parag - there are no legal issues with the ogg codec
<ins-dragonclaw> but the content is another matter ;)
<parag> INS-DRAGON, great!! You have been very helpful! thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> dwidmann: recode everything to ogg and keep quiet about it... but that won't remove material copyright
<ins-dragonclaw> besides - OGG is better
<ins-dragonclaw> parag: you're welcome
<ffffu> why does it only check those words in textbox but not the rest of the documents?
<dwidmann> ins-dragonclaw: I buy anything I use anyway, so I don't really have that problem. Other content can be another matter though.
<ins-dragonclaw> mhmm
<dwidmann> I recoded to ogg about a year ago :)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol\
<ins-dragonclaw> ffffu: which textbox?
<ffffu> the.. draw tool textbox
<ins-dragonclaw> the spellchecker should run through the entire document
<ins-dragonclaw> ohh...
<ins-dragonclaw> click outside the textbox when running the spellchecker
<ffffu> yeah i had been trying to figure out why all 3 sets of installation of edgy can't spell check
<ins-dragonclaw> if that doesn't work then I can't help
<ffffu> and discover it does check but only those textbox
<ins-dragonclaw> well, i don't use textboxes :)
<ins-dragonclaw> heck, i don't even use OOr
<ins-dragonclaw> OOo*
* dwidmann hasn't used OOo since he discovered KOffice
* ins-dragonclaw hasn't used OOo since he discovered Kate
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<frojnd> hello there:
<frojnd> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<frojnd> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ins-dragonclaw> oh
<frojnd> what can I do to update sources?
<ins-dragonclaw> that one again
<frojnd> :>
<dwidmann> can't run multiple apt-using programs at the same time frojnd
<ins-dragonclaw> i think it's apt-get update
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah - the database only allows one process at a time
<frojnd> ins-dragonclaw: ur right :)
<frojnd> ins-dragonclaw: I restarted X
<frojnd> ins-dragonclaw: and try again to update, but with the same massage
<dwidmann> erm, if you don't have more than one process running, but it says it anyway, try this
<Jucato> !adeptfix | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dwidmann> !adeptfix
<Jucato> :p
<frojnd> nice :>
<ins-dragonclaw> frojnd: X is the GUI interface, it's got nothing to do with apt-get
<ins-dragonclaw> try "ps -A | grep apt"
<frojnd> oh..
<frojnd> I live in lies
<ins-dragonclaw> if something comes up, then there is another apt process running
<frojnd> can't
<Jucato> actually, X is the windowing system. the GUI interface is the desktop environment/window manager...
<frojnd> I was able to upgrade anyway..
<ins-dragonclaw> my bad...
<dwidmann> frojnd: the above fuser command should take care of that really
<ins-dragonclaw> thanks for correcting me, Jucato
<Jucato> np :)
<ins-dragonclaw> now what's the command to make someone on Kopete talk to you?
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo force <name> chat ?
<ins-dragonclaw> :P
<Jucato> heh
<frojnd> ins-dragonclaw: this or sudo make <very nice picture>
<ins-dragonclaw> more like sudo set <name> chat --Jedi-mind-trick
<ffffu> OMG!! i found out what's wrong
<ins-dragonclaw> I hate it when people don't answer their phones
<ins-dragonclaw> :/
<MuJ> I hate it when people call me when I can't answer the phone and never call me again
<ins-dragonclaw> ouch
<dwidmann> $FRIEND = [insert friend name here] ; if ( `kdialog --inputbox "Say 'okay' to talk now $FRIEND, or else."` == "okay") then echo "hurray"; else kill -9 friend; endif;    ???????
<ins-dragonclaw> ok that is bad
<MuJ> well.. obviously they're call wasn't too important then :P
<ins-dragonclaw> .... with code like that, you could always just hack and recompile the Matrix
<ins-dragonclaw> should make things easier :)
<MuJ> their*
<dwidmann> hehe
<ins-dragonclaw> I like the kill -9 friend pasrt
<ins-dragonclaw> part* :|
<ins-dragonclaw> I'd just let them off with a warning
<ins-dragonclaw> preferably paint their desktop environments with smileyfaces that only go away when they pay me
<dwidmann> could have wrote it like that, but then it would have lost its punch
<dwidmann> hehehe, brilliantly evil
<tux> hi all!!
<ins-dragonclaw> and profitable ;)
<firecrotch> Hi, tux
<ins-dragonclaw> oh i'm so tempted...
<ins-dragonclaw> it sucks being tempted this way.....
<ins-dragonclaw> :/
<dwidmann> >:) guess I'm a bad influence
<ins-dragonclaw> no not you
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> wipe that really distorted emoticon off your face
<ins-dragonclaw> :D
<tux> I have a directory with several songs and I want to create a MP3 Cd. I need to rename all files to 1.mp3 , 2.mp3, etc... can you help me making a shell script?
<ins-dragonclaw> I think i'll resist this temptation. I don't want to start another fire
<ins-dragonclaw> tux: are the files in mp3 format already?
<tux> this isn't the problem
<frojnd> tux: what's the format of files
<dwidmann> tux, krename could work well
<ins-dragonclaw> well, in terms of difficulty (for me) : Assembly code > Perl, so don't ask me
<tux> 75% mp3s and 25%oggs
<ins-dragonclaw> Perl - for reference - is somewhere near the bottom of the list of things I can't do
<dwidmann> in fact, krename would work very well
<tux> with mp3321 i'll convert them
<tux> sudo apt-get install krename
<tux> done
<tux> use simplyfied interface...
<tux> thanks...
<tux> ;-)
<tux> this channel is useful!
<aaron_> well ive given up on gaming on this pc
<dwidmann> hehe, you're welcome tux
<aaron_> so does the 7.04 beta of ubuntu upgrade the kernel
<MuJ> yes
<aaron_> cool
<aaron_> to what
<MuJ> 2.6.20
<aaron_> cool
<aaron_> I think I will get it
<sonoftheclayr> hey all, i took my laptop to school last week for a presentation and the projecter would just show a heap of garbled mess in x but when it was in shell or not in x it would display it perfectly, what is the quick and easy way to set up x for a projector?
<MuJ> that reminds me... I need to get s-video cable :|
<tux> sonoftheclayr: you connect the projector in VGA exit?
<sonoftheclayr> tux: huh? i just connected it to the normal moniter output is that it?
<tux> sonoftheclayr: yes
<wolferine> looking for someone to help troubleshoot my partition problems.  I have two /home and mnt/hda5 that I am trying to copy files between, but i am having my system freeze, after about 5-10GBs are copied... I am copying large files (as its my back up)
<maki> the window behavior page is empty
<tux> sonoftheclayr: have you tried in K/System settings (or similar, i have italian locale)/monitor & display?
<maki> i run autoremove before that
<sonoftheclayr> yeah, i changed that to clone screen just then, i don't have a projecter here but it just resized my screen to 800x600
<tux> sonoftheclayr: how about using a second monitor as projector so you can do experiments?
<daftman> anyone here got the latest kernel working with nvidia?
<sonoftheclayr> yeah, i just need to get one out and plug it in
<daftman> 2.6.20-13-generic?
<tux> daftman: all kernels works with nvidia!
<daftman> tux: nope it doesn't
<daftman> tux: i got the 2.6.20-13-generic working
<daftman> *i mean the 20-11-generic working
<daftman> but with the x.20-12-generic and the x.20-13-generic my X11 doesn't work
<daftman> at least not with the current nvidia-glx
<Jucato> daftman: it's an issue with the latest kernel updates for Feisty. #ubuntu+1
<daftman> Jucato: yes you are right. It is also an issue with the kernel update for edgy this time last year as well
<tmbg> nvidia-glx works fine for me in 2.6.17-11, haven't tried newer kernels yet.
<Jucato> daftman: basically, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-generic is missing so you won't be able to use nvidia-glx which relies on that. in the mean time, don't boot into that kernel
<Jucato> tmbg: you won't be able to anyway. the problem is only on feisty :)
* Jucato points daftman to #ubuntu+1 for other Feisty-related issues :)
<tmbg> you can't run newer t han .17 on edgy?
<daftman> Jucato: yep I am not booting into that kernel, but I can't get even get the linux-headers-2.6.20-11-generic anymore
<MuJ> tmbg: of course you can... might need some fiddling though
<Jucato> tmbg: not without compiling them yourself
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> can we mount a .tar.gz via loop directly?
<daftman> tmbg: can you sitll get the headers for the x.20-11-generic?
<Jucato> daftman: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-11-generic ?
<tmbg> already compiled 2.6.17-14 myself. :P
<daftman> Jucato: I have it. I can't get the header source file for it
<tmbg> haven't tried booting it yet though
<tmbg> daftman, haven't tried.
<Jucato> daftman: why do you need that? you used the installer from nvidia.com?
<Jucato> tmbg: then you can compile 2.6.20 if you want/need to
<CarinArr> daftman: you might have to get the drivers from nvidia
<Jucato> (I think...)
<daftman> Jucato: I am trying to build kqemu
<CarinArr> rather than use nvidia-glx
<CarinArr> (regarding you saying they don't work)
<daftman> the latest header source file is x.20-12-generic and x.20-13-generic
<Jucato> daftman: ok... linux-headers-2.6.20-11-generic?
<daftman> Jucato: yep the headers and source for it so I can build kqemu module
<flaccid> !find webmin
<ubotu> File webmin found in debian-edu-config, insserv, logcheck-database
<Jucato> !webmin | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<flaccid> interesting
<Jucato> daftman: you can't install that? (gave the exact package name)
<flaccid> Jucato: is there an alternative ?
<Jucato> daftman: because I still have it installed on my system (2.6.20-11 headers)
<Jucato> flaccid: don't really know
<flaccid> np
<daftman> yea you sitll have the headers instalkl
<daftman> I don't
<daftman> and I am trying to get it back
<ffffu> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<daftman> so I only have the latest headers in the apt repository
<Jucato> daftman: how about trying to use the -20 kernel, modules, and headers instead?
<Jucato> er sorry -12
<daftman> Jucato: good idea il try that.
<Jucato> 2.6.20-12
<Jucato> it seems to have a complete set
<daftman> Jucato: -12 break nvidia as well
<daftman> Jucato: only -11-generic seems to work
<Jucato> you did install the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-12-generic package too right?
<daftman> yep
<daftman> everything the whole shebang
<Jucato> strange. I'm using that kernel now
<ffffu> why doesn't scim work? ihave it running but ctrl-space doesn't turn on chinese input
<Jucato>  /cmd uname -r
<Jucato> oops
<Jucato> 2.6.20-12-generic
<daftman> yep i couldn't get on X with either -12-generic or -13-generic
<daftman> only -11-generic works
<Jucato> well -13 is a known issue...
<Jucato> really strange... #ubuntu+1 might be of more help
<CarinArr> is this just with nvidia-glx or with all nvidia drivers?
<daftman> it has nothing to do with nvidia-glx
<Jucato> daftman: might be helpful if you try to type "startx" and get the error messages
<daftman> CarinArr: it just that the later kernel doesn't work for kubuntu
<CarinArr> oh
<daftman> Jucato: yea I did, it got something like nvidia modules cannot be loaded
<daftman> screen exist but cannot find anything usuable
<CarinArr> er
<Jucato> hm...
<CarinArr> that sounds like an nvidia error tho
<daftman> CarinArr well considering the nvidia hasn't changed I would have to say the kernel error
<Jucato> daftman: "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx", what is the installed version?
<CarinArr> that's beside the point tho
<daftman> 2.6.20.3-12.11
<ffffu> hi... i've just installed openoffice 2.1 manually..it worked..but now when i use apt-get install something, it always say
<ffffu> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ffffu>   openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-impress openoffice.org-draw
<ffffu>   openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-base openoffice.org-calc
<Jucato> daftman: try running "sudo nvidia-xconfig" again
<daftman> version 1.0.9631
<ffffu> and if i apt-get autoremove , it will remove my OOo 2.1
<ffffu> how to stop apt-get from doing that
<AmyRose> !paste | ffffu
<ubotu> ffffu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ffffu> !thanks |
<ubotu> : You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AmyRose> lol
<ffffu> brb
<lenscape> !popularity-contest
<ubotu> popularity-contest: Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.33ubuntu2.3 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 212 kB
<lenscape> does anyone actually run popularity-contest? Are you happy to be snooped on?
<cpk1> far as I know its off by default
<kRush> it's no bad thing for linux newbies
<lenscape> it does seem to be off on my system
<cpk1> so then you arent being snooped on
<lenscape> no. *I'm* not but does anyone actually turn it on?
<kRush> snooped? in what sense?
<lenscape> I doubt any newbie would
<tulga> can I install ubuntu on my XDA Atom pocket PC? or suggest me any distribution for pocket pc?
<Tm_T> is there any reason to not turn it on?
<Tm_T> jono: hi (:
<lenscape> tulga: there are several Linuxes for pocket PCs
<Tm_T> tulga: I assume that pocket pc uses some kind of ARM cpu so I'd say if Familiar Linux has that device in database
<tulga> ok
<Tm_T> tulga: wait a second, I'll give you some url
<tulga> ok thanks
<Tm_T> tulga: http://www.handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/SupportedHandheldSummary
<kRush> lenscape, mind to explain on how this invades ones privacy?
<lenscape> tulga: I was going to recommend handhelds.org but it seems to be a bit broken at the moment
<Tm_T> lenscape: it always is ;)
<lenscape> still stuff on there, though
<Tm_T> yes
<lenscape> tulga: I put Linux on my iPaq and it has been fantastic. A new lease of life for the old brick.
<sonoftheclayr> is there such thing as a command line video player or am i making stuff up?
<Tm_T> sonoftheclayr: there is
<lenscape> sonoftheclayr: there is
<Tm_T> sonoftheclayr: mplayer can play videos in text mode :)
<lenscape> sonoftheclayr: mplayer has a command line interface, iirc
<Tm_T> even show them in ascii
<sonoftheclayr> thanks
<lenscape> but if you just want to start a video from a command prompt, just about any will do that
<Tm_T> sonoftheclayr: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/ASCII-Movie-01.png (you can see some hint how it works in one of terminals there)
<lenscape> Tm_T: blimey! What's the frame rate like?
<gae> hi guys, I hae a problem with KDE
<Tm_T> lenscape: depends
<gae> yesterday I installed kubuntu and the nVidia drivers
<Tm_T> lenscape: with that level of detail it's slower
<gae> all was fine, rebooted and so on, but today I restarted and KDE didn't want to load
<lenscape> gae: is X starting?
<Tm_T> gae: but you get KDM (login screen) right?
<gae> I get the login on black terminal like screen
<gae> no desktop like screen
<Tm_T> I see
<gae> right now I'm in with the live CD
<tulga> thanks guys
<_4str1> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Tm_T> gae: well, "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" might give us some hint what was happened
<tulga> lenscape: not support XDA Atom?
<gae> like I said, I'm on live CD and it didn't mount my HD
<Tm_T> gae: hmm, can you mount it searately? it should be icon in desktop
<gae> how do I do that?
<Tm_T> gae: there is HD icons in desktop, right?
<raffytaffy> this bug is driving me nuts
<Tm_T> Nuts!
<raffytaffy> hi Tm_T
<raffytaffy> ok get this ; i have 6.10 and 7.04 installed
<raffytaffy> when i boot into 7.04 .....then logoff...and boot into 6.10...my time is switched +5 hours
<raffytaffy> lol
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> raffytaffy: other one thinks hwclock is UTC and other thinks it's in local time
<raffytaffy> well thats just great lol
<AJIEXAXXX> hi all
<raffytaffy> hi
<AJIEXAXXX> I install kubuntu from synaptic  on ubuntu and I want full remove ubuntu
<raffytaffy> some refresh my memory : mke2fs -j /dev/sda makes ext3 right
<AJIEXAXXX> is this real ?
<hw> I didn't know that ubuntu collects information like microsoft windows update. This package is called popularity-contest and, to be honest, it is disabled on my system. But anyway I really dont like such spyware!
<Tm_T> it's not spyware
<hw> Is not? It is a software to improve users experience?
<raffytaffy> its to collect data on which apps are most used..i think
<hw> raffytaffy: Correct, it collects this information with unique ID, Like Microsft Windows Update
<Ryiel> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Tm_T> hw: unique ID ?
<tmbg> yeah I don't think it uses a unique ID.
<tmbg> it's just a counter.
<berem> can anyone help me about the beryl-manager
<AJIEXAXXX> wow ... ca i remove this package ???
<raffytaffy> i think it uses ver # name of app
<fithou> is there any Vietnamese here ?
<AJIEXAXXX> I can help
<hw> Tm_T: Yes, /etc/popularity-contest.conf: MY_HOSTID. Which is unique
<Jucato> The popularity-contest package sets up a cron job that will periodically anonymously submit to the Ubuntu developers statistics about the most used Ubuntu packages on this system.This information helps us making decisions such as which packages should go on the first CD. It also lets us improve future versions of Ubuntu so that the most popular packages are the ones which are installed automatically for new users http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<Tm_T> Jucato: good evening (:
<Jucato> (from apt-cache show popularity-contest)
<berem> even if beryl is installed I can 't start
<raffytaffy> i would like to see a *buntu install cd. meaning just cli without DM
<Jucato> Tm_T: good afternoon :)
<Jucato> raffytaffy: use the Alternate Install CD
<raffytaffy> is that what that is Jucato?
<Jucato> raffytaffy: and choose "Install a command-line system"
<Tm_T> raffytaffy: server install or alternate
<Jucato> !alternate | raffytaffy
<ubotu> raffytaffy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<raffytaffy> yeah i thought about lamp install
<hw> Jucato: Where is difference to Windows Update? They collecting information about my system.
<Jucato> for LAMP installs, use the Server CD
<tmbg> hw, if you're so worried about it, just don't use it
<Jucato> hw: 1) you can turn it off. 2) it's open source. 3) it's not Microsoft
<raffytaffy> lol
<firecrotch> hw: The difference is that Microsoft doesn't say what information they collect, nor do they publish the results
<raffytaffy> M$ collect wga info to find pirated software
<raffytaffy> buntu does not
<AJIEXAXXX> man with beryl - I can give  umanual file
<raffytaffy> hi firecrotch
<firecrotch> if you really want to know what information is being collected, just take a look at the source for the package
<firecrotch> hi, raffytaffy!
<AJIEXAXXX> here the manual for Beryl http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<hw> tmbg: I said it is disabled on my system :)
<AJIEXAXXX> I install like in that doc - It's working for me
<Jucato> I don't know windows update that much, but I presume that would be comparable to Adept Notifier+Updater more...
<tmbg> then I don't understand the problem.
<raffytaffy> i must confess. i try xgl with compiz when it first came out last year. i use it for 30 mins till i develop migraine. last time i used accelerated desktop
<AJIEXAXXX> anyone know how to remove ubuntu ????
<Jucato> berem: try asking in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Jucato> AJIEXAXXX: try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<frojnd> is opera on feisty's sources list?
<firecrotch> frojnd:  It's in the commercial repository
<hw> tmbg: It starts like microsoft. And from version to version it collects more and more information
<Tm_T> hw: haven't done it yet, I wonder why it should do that
<Tm_T> hw: and oh, it's opensource, so you can take and look what it does
<tmbg> you're always going to be able to view the source, you're always going to have a choice on whether or not you want to run it.
<raffytaffy> i wish buntu had something like apparmor (and if it does im not aware of it)
<Jucato> raffytaffy: what's apparmor?
<AJIEXAXXX> <Jucato> WOW :) this is cool  - THX but is it cafuly ??? :)
<raffytaffy> security app
* Jucato wonders if hw uses Google
<raffytaffy> application security via mandatory access control for programs
<AJIEXAXXX> <Jucato> oh yes i forgot ... I want to remove ubuntu but i did't want remove OO
<Jucato> raffytaffy: ah... that I wouldn't know.. but doesn't the default Linux permission system (for non-sudoers) cover that too?
<hw> Tm_T: Correct, but I havent been told that there is such software... So it is more or less hidden from users. Indeed it is opensource thank god it is opensource =)
<raffytaffy> yes
<Jucato> AJIEXAXXX: it shouldn't remove it
<raffytaffy> but
<Tm_T> hw: err, have we said there's apps that does track your internet usage?
<raffytaffy> it can control specfic behavior / aspect of a given program
<raffytaffy> http://www.novell.com/linux/security/apparmor/
<Jucato> ah... novell...
<raffytaffy> well im not a fan of novell myself
<raffytaffy> but its a good app imo
<AJIEXAXXX> <Jucato> ok thx ... this is good, I'l try it
<Tm_T> hw: btw that was joke, no need to panic
<Jucato> raffytaffy: if it's open source, then there might already be some version floating around
<raffytaffy> i find this so far
<raffytaffy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<Jucato> Tm_T: you forgot to include a ':)' or a [/sarcasm]  ... your joke wasn't that obvious :)
<firecrotch> Jucato: Ewww... BBcode
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, I do tell jokes with serious face... :/
<Jucato> Tm_T: oh... no wonder people don't laugh at your jokes :)
* Jucato runs and hides
<Tm_T> Jucato: laugh? what's that?
<firecrotch> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> :)
<firecrotch> :P
<Tm_T> firecrotch: (:
<sasq> hmm I just noticed that menues in KDE (so I guess QT) is kind of broken. If you enter a submenu in an area where there are no items, the menu closes again, at least if a previous menu is behind it...
* raffytaffy uses kbfx to be cool and with the "in" crowd
<sasq> trying to change Encoding in konsole using the Right mbutton menu, and I cant reach the last menu
<_4strO> yop yop
<sasq> actually only applies if you dont keep RMB pressed, but click your way through the menues...
<sasq> or no, it doesnt... very very annoying
<sasq> I have to do the initial right click in a "good" position so that the menues align in such a way that the last menu does not cover a previous menu
<frojnd> would this work if I change edgy into feisty: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<Jucato> frojnd: feisty-commercial is currently empty
<anti_pop> can someone explain me how to downgrade nvidia-glx from 9755 to 9631 ?
<frojnd> so I have install usgink dpkg -l .deb ?
<anti_pop> the new one in the repos doesnt support my geforce 4
<Jucato> frojnd: what are you trying to install?
<firecrotch> Jucato: I thought Opera was in there
<frojnd> opera
<frojnd> Jucato.
<Jucato> ah. you can probably use edgy-commercial even if you're on feisty... probably...
<frojnd> ah
<frojnd> ok
<frojnd> lemme try
<frojnd> wha is with driver repostiorys..
<frojnd> will nvidia-glx work for my nvidia fx5500 on feisty?
<Jucato> it works for my GeForce4 MX4000 :)
<gae> having post installation troubles with my nvidia drivers
<gae> KDE didn't wanna start
<frojnd> Juato: I am not that experianced with drivers, how to accelerate to max nvidia? are the repos enough or I should download .deb from nvidia official page?
<tmbg> works on my geforce 7800 gtx.
<tmbg> not sure what an fx5500 is all about
<gae> replaced my newest xorg.config with an old one
<tmbg> mine worked fine w/ just the nvidia-glx from the repos.
<gae> now I got KDE back, but my nVidia don't work
<frojnd> tmbg: ru on feisty?
<tmbg> edgy
<raffytaffy> i use nvidia installer
<gae> I used the envy....
<frojnd> raffytaffy: light me
<gae> an older version since the new one made a mess too
<raffytaffy> light u?
<frojnd> raffytaffy: yes how did u done that
<raffytaffy> ahh ok
<frojnd> raffytaffy: used nvidia installer
<anti_pop> Jucato, nvidia-glx version 9755 will stop working for you
<raffytaffy> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Jucato> anti_pop: I'm only using the one for the repos
<anti_pop> yup check that version
<anti_pop> its 9631, today they updated it to 9755 (in feisty)
<Jucato> yeah, I'm using the 9631 version
<anti_pop> and that one has no support for geforce4
<Jucato> oh well :)
<anti_pop> so dont update this one :D
<Jucato> yeah the last version I can use is 9631
<anti_pop> i did, cause i didnt know
<raffytaffy> i have 9755
<anti_pop> raffytaffy, but a card newer than gf4
<raffytaffy> they have legacy drivers on nvidia page too
<anti_pop> http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<AJIEXAXXX> I do this command and remove Ubuntu!!! :)
<anti_pop> yeah, fun for geforce 4
<anti_pop> *2
<raffytaffy> i have a crappy nvidia go 6600
<anti_pop> geforce 4 is 4400
<gae> I have a XFX 7600 GT
<gae> and followed the envy recipie
<raffytaffy> this is laptop so i cant have a fancy 1gig nvidia
<gae> but it didn't seem to work
<AJIEXAXXX> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  - what it mean ????
<raffytaffy> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Jucato> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<raffytaffy> if its locked perhaps updater doin its thing
<gae> what if I have things requiring update that keep on asking to be updated?
<raffytaffy> so update them?
<gae> did it...about 10 times
<raffytaffy> that is very strange
<gae> k3b and libk3b2 require update regardless
<gillo> hi
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> I'm doing an install within qemu on windows.  It is a bit sluggish.
<eXistenZ> Hello, does kubuntu usually auto-mount the other ntfs partitions in the HDD?
<MuJ> other.. than?
<eXistenZ> MuJ: ?
<MuJ> yes, other ntfs partitions.. so it mounts one now?
<raffytaffy>  /media/hda#
<eXistenZ> MuJ: Not really. When I install kubuntu I usually found them automounted in /media/ . Now I cannot find them =x
<eXistenZ> I wonder why they haven't been auto-mounted.
<raffytaffy> eXistenZ : check your fstab
<MuJ> :|
<MuJ> eXistenZ is wierd movie btw :P
<eXistenZ> raffytaffy: They aren't listed in fstab
<eXistenZ> raffytaffy: Aren't they usually auto-listed?
<raffytaffy> not all the time. add them to fstab then
<raffytaffy> and make a dir for them to mount to
<raffytaffy> i dont know what the entery should look like. i dont use M$
<pleb123> Hey can anyone helps me?
<raffytaffy> pleb123 : just ask question
<pleb123> okiday
<pleb123> im trying to write a script to mount users home directorys, e.g. mount - t CIFS - o username=<user> //server/share /home/user/Desktop/mydocs
<pleb123> but you need to be root to mount shares
<pleb123> :(
<pleb123> and i dont want the users to be root
<eXistenZ> MuJ: Do you have ntfs partitions?
<pleb123> for obv reasons
<pleb123> on my win2k3 server ys, on my lin... no :P
<starter> hello friends, could you please tell me how to edit the main KDE menu?
<raffytaffy> starter :run command ; kcontrol
<pleb123> any way to mount without being root
<pleb123> or to give mount access to a user?
<pleb123> im imagining it has to do with something in FStab?
<starter> ah it is in "Panels" god damnit
<starter> thanks!
<starter> stay well
<raffytaffy> ok lol
<pleb123> raffytaffy: any  idea
<raffytaffy> perhaps http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-mounting-without-sudo/
<pleb123> raffytaffy: readng ** :)
<xine> hi allllllll
<pollyo> pleb123: I know you can mount according to uid in fstab.
<pollyo> pleb123:I suppose group as well.
<pollyo> pleb123: I recall the information I was reading about mounting ntfs discussing these options.
<pleb123> pollyo im sure you can, somehow, but im worried as i will be using a script with variables
<pleb123> e.g. username will chnage and as will password
<pleb123> pollyo : so i carnt put in  x = y .. e.g /dev/hda /mnt/disk1  ,,, its more like //server/"$username" /home/globallogon/Desktop/mydocs
<AJIEXAXXX> how i can remove one packade wich not removes ??? (gnomelibui-common)
<pollyo> pleb123: in the file browser put #fstab
<pleb123> pollyo: what do you mena?
<pleb123> mean*
<eXistenZ> pollyo: Do you have ntfs partitions?
<pollyo> pleb123: It will give you some examples of the various settings for the fstab fields.
<AJIEXAXXX> I have error whith remove some packade  - what I can do ????
<AJIEXAXXX> I really want to delete it
<pollyo> pleb123: In knonkerer or however they spell it.  Put #fstab in the address bar.
<pollyo> eXistenZ: Yes.
<pleb123> pollyo will try it now
<eXistenZ> pollyo: Were they auto-mounted when you first installed kubuntu?
<pollyo> BRB
<AJIEXAXXX> how i can delete package if it did't delete ????????
<rbrunhuber> AJIEXAXXX: What do you mean?
<oslo> hi
<rbrunhuber> hi oslo
<polly1> Hello
<polly1> That other machine was to slow.
<metty_> hi! how can i upgrade amarok pls?
<pleb123> apt-get remove "nameofpackage"
<pleb123> ??
<polly2> I have ntfs
<polly2> Ugg...
<metty_> pleb123:  was this to me?
<oslo> i'm on feisty & since 2.6.20-13 i've some problem with nvidia-glx, my card only support 1.0.9631 and i'ts trying to switch from nvidia-glx [1.0.9631+2.6.20.3-12.11]  TO (1.0.9755+2.6.20.4-13.12 Ubuntu:7.04/feisty) any ideas ?
<pleb123> metty_ indeed
<oslo> i reboot right now i'll come back
<polly1> pleb123: Were you asking about ntfs earlier?
<metty_> pleb123: u mean to remove and reinstall it?
<pleb123> polly1: can you not convert the FS with gparted? + knoppix?
<pleb123> metty_: did you say you needed to remove a package?
<eXistenZ> Can anyone answer my simple question? :/
<polly1> pleb123: I do not know about converting FS,
<pleb123> polly1: still stuggling with mounting as not root
<metty_> pleb123: no i said i need to upgrade one
<pleb123> metty_ ah, my bad, sorry
<AJIEXAXXX> how I can delete package ?? - it not deleted
<pleb123> AJIEXAXXX open console and type. sudo apt-get remove "packagename"
<pleb123> Can anyone help me with mounting a changing network drive locally without being root?
<eXistenZ> pleb123: Do you have ntfs partitions?
<pleb123> eXistenZ, no why?
<metty_> how can i upgrade amarok pls?
<polly1> pleb123: You want to mount specific directories from the ntfs for each user or the entire partition?
<eXistenZ> pleb123: I would like to know whether the ntfs partitions are usually auto-mounted in /media/ right after the installation of kubuntu.
<pleb123> eXistenZ Not sure, but imn sure as hell they'll be mounted as readonly if they are
<polly1> pleb123: Here is how I have my ntfs mounted in fstab:  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<pleb123> polly1 no
<eXistenZ> pleb123: mine weren't automatically mounted, what might be the reason?
<polly1> pleb123: I'm mounting them read/write with ntfs-3g
<pleb123> polly1 I want to log a machine on locally with a logon script which asks users for the windows domain and password and mounts there workarea to a folder on there desktop called mydocs
<pleb123> polly1 can i run a script as ROOT without giving said user root accesss?
<pleb123> eXistenZ: im not sure, i dont think they will be mounted automaticall, if you can figure out the partition name you can mount it yourself tho
<polly1> pleb123: I'm not sure how it would work but I would be suprised if you couldn't do it.
<pleb123> polly1 :(  cheers for the help anyhow :)
<pleb123> polly1 i would use fstab but as the first directory changes, with the server address and usernamem, i carnt
<pleb123> Does anyone know how to run a script as root without giving the user root access?
<naamuis> how can i update my wine's Dx?
<eXistenZ> pleb123: still there?
<raffytaffy> big problem
<raffytaffy> gparted refuses to work on my external
<Tm_T> naamuis: by updating wine
<naamuis> :)
<naamuis> how i do that?
<naamuis> :D
<polly1> pleb123: Looks like alot of interesting information in the man pages for mount and fstab
<Tm_T> naamuis: do "apt-cache policy wine" in terminal and tell what version does it say to be installed
<Tm_T> ubotu: hi
<naamuis> k
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tm_T> (:
* Tm_T waves
<raffytaffy> i forced cfdisk and it worked
<raffytaffy> but dont do this ppl
<Tm_T> raffytaffy: still having fun?
<raffytaffy> Tm_T : i purchased a 250 gig seagate external
<raffytaffy> mistake #1
<naamuis> where can i get newer than 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 ?
<raffytaffy> then tried to change it from ntfs to ext3
<raffytaffy> mistake #2
<Tm_T> !wine | naamuis
<ubotu> naamuis: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<raffytaffy> brb gotta reboot
<polly1> pleb123: Does samba do what you are attempting to do?
<oslo> so the new nvidia-glx ( 1.0.9733 ) doesn't work for me and with 1.0.9631 i can start with nvidia on 2.6.20-12 but not on 2.6.20-13 ...
<oslo> i have an old graphic card: geforce4 mx 440
<polly1> pleb123: This link appears to discuss what you wanted to do a but and it uses samba in the example: http://mozillaquest.com/Linux02/LinNeighborhood_Network_Neighborhood_Story-01.html
<naamuis> i updated my wine and it didn't work :(
<Tm_T> naamuis: what doesn't work?
<Tm_T> oslo: can you try nvidia-legacy drivers?
<naamuis> Entropia :D
<Tm_T> naamuis: hmm, I wonder if that is in "should work" list
<naamuis> :)
<naamuis> entropia universe
<naamuis> where i can find the list?
<Tm_T> naamuis: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<oslo> Tm_T> i did , doesn t work on 2.6.20-13
<oslo> right now i'm using /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.9631+2.6.20.3-12.11_i386.de on 2.6.20-12
<Tm_T> oslo: hmm, nasty
<rbrunhuber> oslo: what is the output in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Tm_T> oslo: anyway, #ubuntu+1 for Feisty (:
<rbrunhuber> Tm_T : Do you think this is a good hint? He won't find a lot of people there having kubuntu.
<david_> What do I use to find out what hardware I've got on my machine? KInfoCenter doesn't give useful information (like card names).
<MuJ> there's no linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.20-13.. that's why it doesn't work
<oslo> MuJ> it's seems i have one ...
<Jucato> MuJ: there is now
<MuJ> yeah.. right.. I need to update my package list more often :P
<Jucato> but the new nvidia-glx doesn't support MX and TI cards anymore.
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : It looks like nvidia-glx is not updated for the new kernel
<Jucato> rbrunhuber: it is. it's too updated
<Jucato> version: 1.0.9755+2.6.20.4-13.12
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : So packages.ubuntu.com is not uptodate...
<Jucato> rbrunhuber: yes. the site isn't. but the repos are
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : I'm here at work so i have to use the "other" bs
<Jucato> :)
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : Are you sure the newest nvidia driver does no longer support gforce 4 cards?
<ryanakca> no longer support? why?
<Jucato> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html <--- list of cards supported by the 9755 driver
<Jucato> rbrunhuber: 9631 is the last that supports GeForce4
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : Thanks.
<polly1> Hello
<intelikey> wow...   heh irc is so funny in 50x15 text mode
* Jucato weeps... will he be forced to use nvidia-glx-legacy?!
<intelikey> Jucato for ?
<polly1> Anyone know what this means "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000) smbmnt failed: 1"
<Jucato> intelikey: for the rest of my life :)
<_JP> ifup returns always 0, even if it says "Failed to bring up eth0". how do i detect the failure in an sh script?
<Jucato> intelikey: j/k. the latest nvidia-glx driver on feisty no longer supports my card :)
<intelikey> polly1 yes means you can't do it without sudo.
<waylandbill> JP: how about checking stderr for output.
<intelikey> Jucato really.        ummmm that's nvidia's doing isn't it ?
<polly1> intelikey: Hmmm... I'm getting this message from inside LinNeighborhood.
<Jucato> intelikey: yesh
<Jucato> intelikey: I wasn't really implying it was ubuntu at fault :)
* Gvlaskop is away: Away at the moment
<Jucato> !away > Gvlaskop
<_JP> waylandbill: thanks for the tip
<polly1> intelikey: So I would just run the app with sudo?
<intelikey> Jucato no i was just wondering if nv & ati were about to roll swap.
<intelikey> polly1 of set the suid bit on it
<intelikey> polly1 that's an chmod call if you are interested
<polly1> intelikey: Oh..
<polly1> chmod +s smbumount
<intelikey> is it +s  ?   or  +S  ?
<intelikey> i just digitize it.   4755   hehe
<intelikey> but polly1 remember that security is some times compromised when you run things with suid
<intelikey> you should read up on that.
<polly1> intelikey: Ok.
<frojnd> how  does this APT download proccess works? if I upload torrents downloading with apt goes real slow, if I pause torrents apt downloading encrease... is there any connection between apt downloading and torrents?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> you don't download torrents using APT
<frojnd> o.O
<frojnd> Jucato... torrents are beside work..
<Jucato> aah
<frojnd> I know, I don't downlodat them with apt
<Jucato> well you're using up your bandwidth att he same time
<frojnd> download*
<frojnd> Jucato: des that mean that when I download packages I also upload them?
<intelikey> band narrowness
<intelikey> frojnd no it means that you can only pass so much data over the line in a given time.
<intelikey> dirrection is irrelevant
<frojnd> intelikey: that doesn't make any sence, I can download torrent with the same speed as with apt, and also upload.. so why would this be irrelavant
<_4strO> and if u dont limit the upload, your download will be affected
<frojnd> and with apt I can only download..
<frojnd> _4strO: ya, I noticed..
<frojnd> with other words:
* frojnd needs more KBs
<frojnd> vdsl where ru
<wilman> where can i configure xine?
<MuJ> are you sure there's no cat eating your internetz?
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/93141
<Kmos> it will be available for feisty ?
<intelikey> MuJ maybe he's got a grep eating it....
<wilman> is feisty out yet?
<frojnd> wilman: beta mgm
<frojnd> MuJ: my cat is dead for a long time..
<wilman> beta mgm?
<MuJ> oh.. I'm sorry :(
<frojnd> mhm
<polly1> intelikey: I chmod +s smbamnt and still get that message.  Any ideas?
<frojnd> Muj: it was kinda hilarious, my mum drove her just 1m before garage..
<intelikey> polly1 ls -l  and see if it is suid or not
<wilman> when i set a plugin for sound in amarok like : pcm.duplicate when i restart amarok it is back to default, how can i make this stay ?
<polly1> intelikey: LOL.. Uggg.. Typo  I did it to smbumount
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> oh no.
<intelikey> !security hole....
<intelikey> i just found out that any user can without special permission chmod a script they have written.   including  chmod 4755 ~/testing  ; ~/testing    and it will do anything root can do.
<intelikey> dubble checking it now.
<gae> hello, I was trying to install clamAV
<gae> but apparetly there is a problem with my adept/synaptic
<gae> and it cannot install it from the repos
<gae> any idea?
<intelikey> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<gae> what do you mean?
<polly1> bbl
<intelikey> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gae> I know that
<intelikey> ok it seem to ba a false alarm.  i can chmod anything but the suid bit seems like it's some how ignored.
<gae> I tried to install it from there
<gae> from the repos
<gae> but it says that it's missing a dependence
<intelikey> which one ?
<gae> clamAV
<gae> I tried to install it from the repositories
<gae> but apparently there is a problem with the dependency and doesn't specify that
<intelikey> clamav is not a dependancy of clamav   that would be a recursive loop  (bug)
<intelikey> gae   sudo apt-get install calmav
<gae> done it
<intelikey> well did it tell you anything ?
<gae> that it's installed, but I don't see any icon in the K menu
<gae> got everything on, thanks a lot man
<gae> I had to get KlamAV too
<gae> the frontend for KDE
<intelikey> gae may i ask what you plan on doing with clamav ?
<intelikey> just curious...
<metty_> would some be so kind to help me pls: how can i upgrade amarok?
<rbrunhuber> metty_ : What do you mean with upgrade?
<dadwebb> hello and good morning
<dadwebb> hey looks like im on
<gae> maybe use it as antivirus?
<metty_> rbrunhuber: to install a newer version
<rbrunhuber> metty_ : can't you do this just with adept_manager?
<metty_> rbrunhuber: i'm trying but as i said i am new to linux and a totally noob :D
<gae> prob is that in upgrading clamAV I need to install two packages of which I cannot find a trace in adept
<intelikey> gae for what though ?
<rbrunhuber> metty_ : are you using kubuntu edgy?
<intelikey> <intelikey> gae may i ask what you plan on doing with clamav ?  <gae> maybe use it as antivirus?  <intelikey> gae for what though ?    ?
<metty_> rbrunhuber:  i am using kubuntu 6.06 i think
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<gae> protection of my system?
<gae> other then my business of course ;)
<intelikey> gae what system ?  windows ?
<rbrunhuber> metty_ : so the latest version of amarok in 6.06 is 1.39
<gae> do you think that I'm here talking if I had windows?
<Black_Cat> why not, you might have both linux and windows.
<intelikey> gae i don't know   i never saw anyone use antivirus crap on linux  unless they were running a server and trying to protect windows
<poningru> gae: if you dont have windows then why do you have clamav?
<rbrunhuber> metty_ : which version do you want to use?
<gae> well i figured that having p2p's I'd better use an antivirus...
<metty_> rbrunhuber:  the newest :D  because i am not able to play mp3s with my amarok version (1.3.9) and people told me to upgrade it
<rbrunhuber> metty_ : This is not a problem of amarok. (K)Ubuntu has no out of the box support for mp3
<Black_Cat> it's not amarok, it's codec package afaik.
<rbrunhuber> !codecs|metty_
<ubotu> metty_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cyt> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> how does linux do that ?   i found the security    it's not that i can't chmod things to any permissions  including suid   it's that i can't cp tar or anyother means get a file to be owned by root into my home dir ....      what is the mechenism that does that ?    pam ?
<ToolBust> alguem sabe como se chama o programa para entrar nos telemoveis por bluetooth?
<metty_> rbrunhuber: i just downloaded codecs before. i don't really think that thats the prob
<ToolBust> is there a software that i can hack into a cell by bluetooth?
<rbrunhuber> metty_ : there are a lot of codec packages so this does not mean you have mp3 support in amarok
<ToolBust> is there a software that i can hack into a cell by bluetooth?
<rbrunhuber> ToolBust : Do you want to connect to a bluetooth device or do you really want to "hack" it
<ToolBust> hack it
<rbrunhuber> ToolBust : I do not think this is the right channel to ask for such tools.
<metty_> rbrunhuber: ok thanks a lot i will have a look at this :)
<ToolBust> what's the right one?
<rbrunhuber> metty_ : Please tell us if you where successful
<Tm_T> rbrunhuber: well, kernel issues aren't really Kubuntu specific
<ToolBust> do you know the right channel?
<rbrunhuber> ToolBust : Google is your friend. I will not give you any pointers on this
<ToolBust> why not?
<Black_Cat> i have strange things happening in my computer. i'm trying to install kubuntu 6.06 from livecd, and i just receive cd-reading errors; though it works just fine with the virtualPC. any workaround ideas with usb/disc image? all i see in wiki is alternate installer related...
<rbrunhuber> ToolBust : Because this is not hacking-mobiles-by-bluetooth channel
<ToolBust> then tell me one
<rbrunhuber> ToolBust: No!
<raffytaffy> whoa
<raffytaffy> what happen to everyone
<orient2000> czesc myszmala
<raffytaffy> dist-upgrade should feature a --dry-run switch..meaning to test if itll resolve all dep proper.
<raffytaffy> ooo polak
<myszamala> cze
<raffytaffy> dwa polacy
<rbrunhuber> raffytaffy : Doesnt have apt-get a dry-run script indepent of upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<orient2000> trzy polacy?
<Tm_T> raffytaffy: well, it asks (y/n) if od or not
<raffytaffy> i mean install in say a /tmp dir
<Tm_T> orient2000: speak english thanks
<raffytaffy> which will show all possible outcomes?
<raffytaffy> ehh
<orient2000> ok
<raffytaffy> wishfull thinking
<Tm_T> yes, I do not wish to do anything serious (:
<myszamala> polakw jak mrwkw
<raffytaffy> kinda like auto patching a kernel ..u can do a dry run on the patch against the source youre patching..to see if it will work
<myszamala> sorry
<Tm_T> myszamala: same to you, english please
<myszamala> ok, ok
<raffytaffy> myszamala: where are you from
<Tm_T> there's channels for other languages
<myszamala> poland, warsaw
<waylandbill> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<myszamala> i know
<rbrunhuber> raffytaffy : you should have a look at aptitude -s
<orient2000> #ubuntu-pl is a joke 2 people there sleeping all the time
<myszamala> but orient aks me in polish
<myszamala> so i anserwed in polish
<gae> so, i was saying, anyone tried to install PG2 n kubuntu?
<raffytaffy> rbrunher: what u mean aptitude -s
<rbrunhuber> raffytaffy: from aptitude help :  -s             Simulate actions, but do not actually perform them.:
<raffytaffy> ahh cool ok
<raffytaffy> i didnt know about that. i dont use aptitude on reg basis
<rbrunhuber> raffytaffy : and this even works with the non-super-cow-power version
<rbrunhuber> raffytaffy : :-)
<raffytaffy> apt-get moo
<raffytaffy> hehe
<Tm_T> gae: PG2 ?
<waylandbill> rbrunhuber: all versions do it then since aptitude doesn't have those kind of powers. ;)
<orient2000> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> well it does
<Tm_T> aptitude -v moo <-- keep adding v
<waylandbill> I know the eegg. It's cute.
<rbrunhuber> waylandbill : this was just a joke. But i'm still searching for the super-cop-power version :-)
<waylandbill> :)
<raffytaffy> this may be a bit offtopic but still is on topic...anyone heard of that windows based buntu installer
<Tm_T> yes
<raffytaffy> does it work?
<Tm_T> as for pre-alpha testing yes
<raffytaffy> is it like debootstrap?
<Tm_T> all I know that it's easy way to destroy your system if nothing else ;)
<raffytaffy> ahh good to know
<raffytaffy> i will recomend to my enemies
<Tm_T> raffytaffy: I think that's against CoC
<raffytaffy> i was joking
<Tm_T> hmm, not sure if joking is against it too
<gae> Tm_T peerguardian 2
<gae> PG2
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> !peerguardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peerguardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raffytaffy> peerguardian waste of time
<Tm_T> heh
<raffytaffy> ktorrent does that stuff with ipwhitelist /blacklist
<raffytaffy> im not sure where to get the lists thou
<Tm_T> gae: have you done any searching in wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com/community
<gae> I'm a bit multitasking at the moment, but not as much, didn't
<raffytaffy> if u want to know what im using ask
<raffytaffy> ok why is there 350+ users but only a few talk
<Admiral_Chicago> morning all
<raffytaffy> morning Admiral_Chicago
* Jucato waves at Admiral_Chicago
* Admiral_Chicago waves back to Jucato !! :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there raffytaffy
<Admiral_Chicago> doing a little bug work before school starts, i'm so productive. anyone needing help in here?
<just-this-time> !flashplugin
* Jucato didn't know about Posingaspopular until he read the blog...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<just-this-time> !flash
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, i have a twin brother. he is cool, trying to get him going on bug work
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: what are you trying to find
<Admiral_Chicago> flashplugin-nonfree?
<just-this-time> yes
<metty_> where can i check my kuuntu version pls?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: wow. kool :)
<Jucato> metty_: "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> problem is he doesn't have an ubuntu machine for the reason I blogged about earlier like no printer support.
<metty_> Jucato: thx
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: what release are you on?
<metty_> 6.10 edgy
<metty_> oh sry ^^
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: still kool to have a twin hehe :) [/offtopic] 
<just-this-time> firefox 2 on edgy explodes I have nv on 1024 pixels
<just-this-time> firefox 2 on edgy explodes  when on flash pages .I have nv on 1024 pixels
<gae> moblock is the one for linux
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: that latest flash plugin for edgy is in the backports repo
<just-this-time> happens on second computer
<metty_> rbrunhuber: i now can play mp3s :D the dist-upgrade helped :D
<just-this-time> I wonder who is to blame  - nv ? firefox ? flash ?
<metty_> rbrunhuber: thx a lot!
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd uncomment that line, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, then edit /etc/apt/sources.list back to not use backports
<just-this-time> tyvm Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: flash i would say, I have seen too many mozilla problems because of plugins
<just-this-time> why not use backports ?
<just-this-time> so Admiral_Chicago which flashplugin version suits my system ? in nv, edgy, 1024 pixels, ff2
<rbrunhuber> metty_ : Just a word of warning after the "bad" hint: Be careful with apt-get dist-upgrade. This *may* break things.
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: what are the symptoms. backports are for programs that users really want for earlier releases but it has newer versions for certain things and can get you into dependency problems
<rbrunhuber> metty_:  Do not say yes if it wants to update things you do not know of.
<metty_> rbrunhuber: k ;) thx
<metty_> rbrunhuber: but i am still trying to update my amarok and it won't work
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: whats the brand of the printer ?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: run that by me again? (about backports)
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: you want flash 9, you may have 7 in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Admiral_Chicago> Linux_Galore: Dell and Lexmark.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ah nvm. got it
<Jucato> just had to reread it 3x :P
<just-this-time> Admiral_Chicago: how do I check flashver
<Jucato> just-this-time: about:plugins in Firefox
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: aah the Dell stuff is just a software printer, lexmark do have good support but only in the business range
<Admiral_Chicago> Linux_Galore: yea, nothing for my two 40 dollar printers.
<metty_> why does apt held the amarok package back when i try to "apt-get upgrade amarok" ??
<just-this-time> Admiral_Chicago:  right it says flash 7 and  sudo apt-get install flashplugi-nonfree reports latest ver ?
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: you have to be carefull the term "printer" is loosely used with the cheap models because in reality there is stuff all in them other than a IO interface chipset, they basically run the hardware in emulation on the system, nice in some ways but the print speeds are rubbish and they slow your system down
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: first do sudo apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<Admiral_Chicago> what does the candidate file tell you
<just-this-time>   Candidate: 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | just-this-time
<ubotu> just-this-time: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<just-this-time> ty
<Admiral_Chicago> please follow the link and paste what you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: the reason Linux doesnt work with these printers is because well there is nothing to work with, the printers have no real hardware inside them to send anything too
<Admiral_Chicago> then pase me the link
<just-this-time> k
<Admiral_Chicago> Linux_Galore: right, I know that, its the same issue of being marginalized by hardware vendors as well, but that belongs in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<bronze_0_1> what does kubuntu use for the chkconfig function?
<rbrunhuber> bronze_0_1 : what does chkconfig for other distributions?
<just-this-time> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12137/ there you go ! current sources.list
* bronze_0_1 notes that windows supports the very same printers.... hmm perhaps hardware isn't the issue.
<yeti> unmet dependencies: libartsc0-dev: Depends: libartsc0 (= 1.5.4-0ubuntu1) but 1.5.5-0ubuntu1~dapper1 is to be installed <- what _exactly_ does that mean?
<yeti> i'm trying to install libartsc0-dev, libartsc0 IS installed
<yeti> i'm usind edgy & edgy-backports
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: actually thats wrong, its easier to write a driver for "real" hardware than the cheap rubbish sold at walmart that has to have the whole thing run in software to save a few bucks
<Admiral_Chicago> ah you are correct
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: In a way Linux is a great crap hardware filter
<pCarsten_> i just followed the upgrade instructions edgy->feisty, there's one module left in Adept Updater called "linux-restricted-modules-generic". Requesting upgrade results in status "BREAK (upgrade)". what does that mean?
<pCarsten_> should I go ahead and upgrade anyway?
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: almost done
<rbrunhuber> pCarsten_ : I would not do this. This could leave you with an unbootable system.
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: good example is i was looking at some three in ones recently and wondering why one (made by panasonic) had no Linux support but the other two did, then I also noticed the panasonic had really bad page speeds compared to the other two models, a bit of research and i found the Panasonic model was actually a software printer and thats why its so slow
<pCarsten_> rbrunhuber: ok, thx. But what does it actually mean? where can i find out what would break?
<just-this-time> ty
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, i believe you.
<just-this-time> did sudo apt-get update
<just-this-time> now dwonloading flash 9
<rbrunhuber> pCarsten_ : What did you use for upgrade?
<just-this-time> Admiral_Chicago: restart ff2 ?
<pCarsten_> the process on the kubuntu wiki DistUpgrade page (or whatever it's called)
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: may not work
<nicoc> hi
<nicoc> :)
<rbrunhuber> pCarsten_:  need the link please
<Linux_Galore> lol, just download flash from the adobe site and unpack it and copy the file to ~/mozilla/plugins  takes like 20 seconds
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: wait and retry with adept
<nicoc> can anyone give me a hand partitionating my hardisk?
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: but do not rebooot until that's gone, there is update that fixes that "break"
<Tm_T> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pCarsten_> rbrunhuber: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: you have adept open, right?
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: Adept Updater
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: i would change your sources to lok like this
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12141/
<nicoc> im triying to keep my other os safe, and the setup of kubunto does not let me create 2 partitions :s
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm curious to where flash 7 is installed
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: but I can switch if need be, of course
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: ok, let me look how that works and I'll help you with it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know?
<just-this-time> Admiral_Chicago: tyvm flash9 worked . now you say comment backports back ?
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: /usr/lib  from memory
<Admiral_Chicago> Linux_Galore: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ over here, not sure about edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> just-this-time: wait, what does about:plugins tell you?
<rbrunhuber> pCarsten_ : The tool is not 100% stable AFAIK. So this should be used by testers and developers only. If you are not really sure you should better no upgrade to feisty before it is not stable on ~19th April.
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: btw for Feisty discussion #ubuntu+1 (:
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Admiral_Chicago> Linux_Galore: ty.
<alomelo> hi there. anybody know how to install django framework to kubuntu edgy?
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: hmm, can you restart adept_updater?
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: done
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: and fetch information etc, look and hit me what it says related to restricted
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hi (:
<pCarsten_> Restricted Linux modules for generic kernels
<pCarsten_> This package will always depend on the latest restricted modules available for generic kernels.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, gotta run to my classes, talk to you all later. just-this-time, you may PM me if you need help, but I won't be back for a few hours
<rbrunhuber> Tm_T : Do you really want to upgrade him to feisty? It might get him a unusabe system. Feisty and the update are still mareked as not being ready for primetime.
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: and its upgradable?
<Tm_T> rbrunhuber: he already did
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: yep
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: wonderful, apply :)
<pCarsten_> rbrunhuber: I'm already 90% of the way through the process...
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T!
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : Hi Hobbsee
<joaquin> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema relaccionado con el apt
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: and has been going fine? except this issue ofcourse :)
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: but this is when I get the BREAK msg (as soon as i hit "request upgrade")
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: still? :O
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | joa
<ubotu> joa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | joaquin
<ubotu> joaquin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: there were some trouble with apache2, but since I don't need that right now I just removed that
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry,
<Hobbsee> hey rbrunhuber
<Tm_T> Admiral_Chicago: (:
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: yes, still
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: hmm, weird, mind to open konsole and do some magic there
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: no, i don't mind that at all
<just-this-time> tyvm Admiral_Chicago I am aka cntb
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: good, "sudo apt-get update" and then "apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-generic"
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: first close adept and friends ofcourse (:
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: done
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: and? pastebin whole output
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: you're using generic I assume rudlessly :p
<Tm_T> ruthlessly even
<Tm_T> or whatever
<kenox> hello
<pCarsten_> have no idea what you mean by "generic" .. is that a "yes" or a "no" then? ;-)
<kenox> how can i run a command as root
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: let's assume it's yes ;)
<kenox> from kde
<waylandbill> kenox: kdesu
<Tm_T> kenox: "kdesu command" to klauncher, alt-F2 is default for that I think
<waylandbill> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<kenox> its a bigger problem
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12145/
<kenox> there a bug with shutdown
<kenox> so i use halt
<kenox> now i want to run halt without using kdesu as kdesu asks for password
<kenox> i want a hlat button like the shutdown button in k menu
<kenox> halt*
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: hmm, interesting
<kenox> how?
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: do you use mirrors?
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: yessir
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: hmm, mind to temporarily use http://archive.ubuntu.com for restricted ?
<Jhuri> hi folks
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: looks like that update hasn't hit your mirror yet
<kenox> could i edit the shutdow command to halt?
<kenox> in kdm
<Mena> Hi, i got this error after changing the Groups (Conversation with su failed ) ...Why i get this
<Jhuri> my monitor module in kde systemsettings keeps failing
<Jhuri> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'
<Jhuri> error: *** runFunction failure
<Jhuri>  self.xsetup = XSetup(self.xconfigpath)
<Jhuri>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.4/displayconfigabstraction.py", line 321, in __init__
<Jhuri> any ideas?
<Mena> stdin, Hi
<Mena> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pCarsten_> Tm_T: that was the trick! I removed all the country codes in sources.list, and now I'm looking at a dozen upgrades instead of just one. And none with "BREAK".
<Jhuri> ??
<Tm_T> pCarsten_: lovely :)
<Tm_T> jolly good, jolly good indeed
<bazatu_3> can enibody help me whit my Nvidia video card
<Mena> Tm_T, Can you see this error Conversation with su failed
<Tm_T> bazatu_3: and your problem is?
<bazatu_3> i cannot install my driver
<bazatu_3> i-ve got a driver from nvidia
<bazatu_3> but that is no good
<bazatu_3> when i install that driver the X server do not start
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3 : Can you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<bazatu_3> just a moment
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3 : Do you have a Geforce 4 card=
<bazatu_3> i have a Ge Force fx 5500
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ricardo> hi...
<ricardo> have anybody tried the distr updater of adept?
<Mena> Jucato , any idea about this, after changing the Groups (Conversation with su failed ) ...
<Jucato> Mena: nope.. sorry..
<Mena> ok
<untouch> hi got a sound problem i get only sound from my audigy2 out of the digital ourput channel but i need sound from both channel digital and anlog
<bazatu_3> X Window System Version 7.0.0
<bazatu_3> Release Date: 21 December 2005
<bazatu_3> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0
<bazatu_3> Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15.7 i686
<bazatu_3> Current Operating System: Linux Radu 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Feb 1 15:51:56 UTC 2007 i686
<bazatu_3> Build Date: 16 March 2006
<untouch> does some one have an idea
<Tm_T> !pastebin | bazatu_3
<ubotu> bazatu_3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<beergutxl> Hi all
<bazatu_3> the file is too big
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3: Too big for pastebin?
<bazatu_3> i cannot paste it
<bazatu_3> yeh
<beergutxl> I've got a problem with kaffeine pand audio cd can anyone help?
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3:  can you try to paste the output of grep "\(EE\)" -a3 -b3 /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<q_> how to connect two computers using a crossover cable?
<sasq> Im having troubles with multiple monitors - xinerama is compiled in the normal xorg-packages right?
<bazatu_3> just a moment
<untouch> what is the command to start sthe soundserver ?
<beergutxl> q_: set static IP addresses on both the machines in the same subnet
<bazatu_3> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<beergutxl> q_: you missed my message?
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3 : You should use pastbin for this.
<rbrunhuber> !pastebin| bazatu_3
<ubotu> bazatu_3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3 : Do never paste in the channel directly
<bazatu_3> soryy about that
<serenity> hi
<q_> beergutxl, thx
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3: maybe you should try to paste Xorg.0.log to pastebin then
<c1|freaky> is there any program which works like soundsolution winamp plugin for linux?
<rbrunhuber> c1|freaky : What does soundsolution do?
<serenity> i just installed feisty beta, but when i update to 20-13 adept holds back restricted-mdoules-genric and there is no wlan support lleft
<Jucato> serenity: #ubuntu+1 please
<bazatu_3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12151/
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3: It seems you have the free driver installed not the nvidia one.
<bazatu_3> because that driver on the nvidia site it dose not start
<bazatu_3> *does
<bazatu_3> the X server dont't start
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3 : ah ok. then i need the other xorg.log (often something like /var/log/Xorg.93.log)
<bazatu_3> just a momment
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3 : remember to use pastebin again.
<bazatu_3> ok
<Mena> Can i edit the sudo file
<ricardo> have anybody tried the distr updater of adept?
<c1|freaky> with what program can un unpack .rar files?
<Jucato> c1|freaky: install "unrar" and you can use Ark
<Mena> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. i got this when tring to login form terminla with my user name
<eilker> !maradns
<ubotu> maradns: Simple security-aware Domain Name Service server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.10-1 (edgy), package size 449 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<c1|freaky> theres only unrar-free i dont want that one
<Jucato> c1|freaky: you need to enable multiverse
<Jucato> !multiverse | c1|freaky
<ubotu> c1|freaky: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<c1|freaky> Jucato: i have multiverse enabled
<c1|freaky> uncommented
<Freakazilla> hello
<beergutxl> Whenever I play a CD in kaffeine, when it reaches the end it repeats the CD if Playlist--> Repeat is set or not anyone have any ideas?
<Jucato> c1|freaky: then you probably don't have the correct one enabled
<Freakazilla> hello
<c1|freaky> Jucato: im on feisty
<Freakazilla> I have a question about the forum's
<Jucato> c1|freaky: hm...
<Jucato> I can see unrar here just fine
<Jucato> !info unrar feisty
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<raffytaffy> Jucato: do u know anything about certs?
<Jucato> nope
<raffytaffy> ok
<Jucato> except that I'd love to have a certificate for my job here in the channel :D
<Jucato> oh wait, I have something like that already :)
<raffytaffy> Jucato: i want to do ccna this summer ; and ive been hearing about a possible buntu cert
<raffytaffy> is there one?
<Jucato> not really sure... :/
<c1|freaky> Jucato: strange ...
<Jucato> c1|freaky: if you could pastebin your sources.list, maybe we can see what's wrong
<bazatu_3> i don;t have another Xorg.conf other that i posted
<c1|freaky> Jucato: nm i got it
<raffytaffy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12154/   my source list is good for edgy
<Jucato> c1|freaky: good
<c1|freaky> thx for ur help :)
<Jucato> raffytaffy: he's on feisty :P
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3:  No other Xorg.log?
<raffytaffy> ok i can post a feisty list
<bazatu_3> yep
<raffytaffy> one sec
<Jucato> raffytaffy: nvm
<Jucato> he got it
<raffytaffy> ok
<raffytaffy> i would like to see his fesity list if possible
<raffytaffy> to compare to mines
<rbrunhuber> bazatu_3 : how often did you start Xorg?
<bazatu_3> i don't remember to  start  Xorg
<chuck> bazatu_3: startx what you're looking for?
<bazatu_3> i'm i newby in linux
<raffytaffy> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<raffytaffy> or sudo start x
<raffytaffy> startx
<raffytaffy> gdm is u use gdm
<Jucato> raffytaffy: don't "sudo startx" actually
<Jucato> or rather, no need
<raffytaffy> Jucato: im used to doin that when my custom kernels somehow mess up my x :P
<Mena> is there a way to reset the root pass
<bazatu_3> it says command not found
<ehamberg> How can I use compiz instead of kwin after having installed the compiz-kde package? (Feisty beta)
<raffytaffy> bazatu_3: are you in terminal mode ?
<bazatu_3> no
<chuck> so i'm having trouble playing a dvd movie on my kubuntu edgy. tested a data dvd with .mpeg files and they work in kaffeine. however, i try to play a dvd in the same drive and get an error:
<chuck> The source can't be read.
<chuck> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<raffytaffy> then x is already started
<bazatu_3> ok
<bazatu_3> so about my nvidia video card?
<raffytaffy> glxinfo --> find "direct rendering" if its "on" then u have 3d
<raffytaffy> if its "off" u prolly need to install driver
<lophyte> hi all.. I'm using Kontact for my mail/calendar/contacts and such.. I imported the Ubuntu Fridge calendar, but now I'd like to remove it and I don't see an option to do so.. any suggestions? thanks
<jhutchins> !root | mena
<ubotu> mena: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chuck> any suggestions for my dvd problem?
<bazatu_3> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<chuck> i thought this stuff was supposed to "just work" in ubuntu   =P
<raffytaffy> chuck u need libdvdcss codecs
<seanor22> hello everybody
<chuck> raffytaffy: thanks bub. i'll take a look into it
<raffytaffy> enable multiverse and universe repos and search for them
<raffytaffy> bazatu_3: are you using ati or nvidia
<seanor22> is antone familiar with the kubuntu upgrader tool ?
<jhutchins> !dvd | chuck
<ubotu> chuck: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<chuck> ooooooo
<seanor22> -t +y
<jhutchins> seanor22: Edgy => feisty?
<seanor22> yes
<bazatu_3> i have a video card Nvidia GeForce FX 5500 256Mb Agp8X
<raffytaffy> !nvidia | bazatu_3
<ubotu> bazatu_3: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> seanor22: Try #ubuntu+1, we're still all edgy here.
<seanor22> jhutchins: thanks
* raffytaffy is half edgy half feisty
<bazatu_3> i treyd that and it dosent work
<Zennor>  i need some asistance on installing kubuntu from cd-rom! i boot from cd and start the installation and at cd-rom-detect he doesn't find my device...
<raffytaffy> bazatu_3 what exactly did u do
<jhutchins> Zennor: There is an alternate CD if you have unsupported video or other problems, it does a text install with more options.
<grothesk> Hi there!
<raffytaffy> hi
<grothesk> Is k3b 1.0 for Edgy available in some repo?
<jhutchins> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<bazatu_3> i did exactly what it says there and i work just the nvidia logo
<jhutchins> grothesk: That would be a no.
<bazatu_3> nothing else
<grothesk> jhutchins: I thought so.
<raffytaffy> u see the nvidia logo when u turn on puter bazatu_3?
<bazatu_3> yes
<sebbar> is k3b 1.0 in feisty?
<raffytaffy> bazatu_3: i want you to do this....go here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  ..and paste the complete output of "glxinfo" in there
<jhutchins> sebbar: #ubuntu+1
<bazatu_3> ok
<raffytaffy> and give me link in here
<Jucato> sebbar: will be
<Jucato> not yet here though
<Zennor> jhutchins this version i us ;) but the prob is, that he doesn't recognize the cd-device
* raffytaffy hates the trumpet in K3B / always scares me
<grothesk> raffytaffy: Just turn it off.
<Zennor> jhutchins: syslog says: cdrom-detect CD-ROM mount failed: /dev/scd1
<florian__> Bonjour.
* Jucato takes it that jhutchins didn't trust his word about k3b...
<raffytaffy> but how will i know when it finish then hehe
<jhutchins> sebbar: Unfortunately, #ubuntu+1 uses the same bot, so it doesn't know what's in Feisty either.
<florian__> I'm looking for the executable which launch kmenu, any idea ?
<jhutchins> Jucato: Certainly did, I was checking what the bot knows.
<Jucato> jhutchins: you didn't read what the bot spit out either :P
<Jucato> <ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 3987 kB, installed size 8452 kB
<jhutchins> Jucato: Um, yeah, I did.
<Jucato> feisty only has 0.12 for now
<raffytaffy> burning media with beta / alpha ver not a good idea imo
<Jucato> jhutchins: you could also do "info <package> <release>", like "info k3b feisty" with the bot
<[pyro] > anyone here using an Asus P4P800-E motherboard?
<jhutchins> Jucato: Ah, I see now what I missed.
<rstanca> [pyro] : problems installing kubuntu on that motherboard?
<Zennor> I try to mount my install-cd with: mount -t iso9660 /dev/sdc1 /cdrom -> Mounting... failed: Invalid Argument
<Zennor> dmesg: attempt to access beyond end of device
<Zennor> dmesg: sr1: rw=0, want=68, limit=4
<[pyro] > rstanca: no im thinking of buying it.
<raffytaffy> how do u guys feel about running kubuntu on xeon chips?
<[pyro] > rstanca: it has a promise raid controller on it, but one person has complained about the pATA / sATA not both working at the same time.
<[pyro] > linux wants to see a sATA controller or a pATA controller.. not both in the 1 controller.
<[pyro] > i dont think it will be a problem for me, as id just use sata or the EIDE interface
<chuck> whats with these silly Seveas Packages? when i update /etc/apt/sources.list i can't get apt-get update to finish
<chuck> it throws 404 errors
<chuck> i tried 3 different mirrors
<rstanca> [pyro] : a friend of mine had problems with installing kubuntu on it, but a bios update fixed the issues
<chuck> !dvd
<[pyro] > rstanca: oh rly?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<[pyro] > rstanca: i have another Promise TX2 card, i want to run 6 x 40Gb drives on this machine. Set them all up in a software raid 5
* [pyro]  loves his raid arrays :)
<chuck> d'oh   i made a dumb mistake. i'm sorry
<[pyro] > rstanca: there are 2 versions of that board, P4P800 and P4P800-E. Your friends was def the E version?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all  :)
<rstanca> [pyro] : called him, yep, it was E
<chuck> okay i'm running into more trouble. I got libdvdread3, and libdvdcss2 installed, i ran the install-css.sh script. still getting the same error when i play DVDs
<chuck> not sure where else to go
<chuck> do i need any other packages for dvd playback?
<[pyro] > rstanca: thanks very much!
<[pyro] > rstanca: if it runs linux well and the promise controller functions ok and he's happy with it then thats good enough for me :)
<rstanca> [pyro] : didn`t hear him complaim :)
<bazatu_3> sorry about that
<bazatu_3> i'm back
<bazatu_3> i get the same error
<bazatu_3> on my Nvidia video card
<starter> hello friends, I have shared a folder on my kubuntu box with a windows network via samba, but I would like to set up just one user/pass that can read the contents of the folder
<starter> is there a way to set this up in smb.conf?
<bazatu_3> nobody knows how to make work a videocard Nvidia on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neil__> hey guys
<neil__> how do i change the resolution shown on the login boot screen?
<neil__> Swapped out monitors, changed the res. inside of kubuntu fine, just not the login window
<Camaxtli> neil_: The kdm?
<neil__> ermmm
<neil__> I think so?
<Camaxtli> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=508587
<neil__> thanks ill give it a try :)
<Camaxtli> neil_: If you can't change it from KDE then try altering it in xorg.conf
<xtavaresx> kubuntu sucks up all my battery power on my laptop very quickly, much quicker than windoze does. is there some way to control power usage?
<chuck> i've got libdvdcss2, and libdvdread3 installed but I still can't open encrypted dvds (unencrypted works though). any other suggestions?
<Camaxtli> xtavaresx: Use the powermanager applet?
<xtavaresx> !powermanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Camaxtli> It's the battery icon in your systray
<xtavaresx> Camaxtli, clicking the battery option only lets me decide what it does when i close the lid, and when to hibernte
<Camaxtli> xtavaresx: Get kpowersave then and uninstall powermanager
<Camaxtli> kpowersave has a bit more options imo
<xtavaresx> ok thanks
<xtavaresx> sudo apt-get ?
<Camaxtli> Just use adept
<LeeJunFan> anyone running feisty noticing that after a while of leaving your computer that kdesktop crashes? I think I've narrowed it down to DPMS being on, but would like to have more of an idea before filing a bug report.
<[Ro] bazatu_3> how i can make my nvidia vedio card to work
<[Ro] bazatu_3> ?
<Camaxtli> [Ro] bazatu_3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cristina> camaxtli:your are prostitute
<[Ro] bazatu_3> i've tryed that but it wont work for me
<chuck> have you tried envy?
<chuck> (for nvidia drivers)
<[Ro] bazatu_3> no
<chuck> i haven't had any luck with it, but i hear its supposed to be nice. do a web search for envy ubuntu
<[Ro] bazatu_3> ok
<Cristina>  camaxtli:your are prostitute  camaxtli:your are prostitute
<[Ro] bazatu_3> thancks
<neil__> is there a way to restart x without losing your session?
<neil__> ie being logged out
<kelsa|martalli> What is the command/program for desktop search in kubuntu?  My work comp here has desktop search (beagle?), but I didn't see it on my computer at home when I installed this weekend
<kelsa|martalli> Christina: You cnt spll you cnt spll
<kelsa|martalli> j/k
<Camaxtli> kelsa|martalli: Try slocate :p or the default konq. homepage
<Cristina> your are son or laughter of whore
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=rag@58.Red-80-24-33.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by fdoving
* Cristina was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (No.)
<Tm_T> interesting
<Jucato> oops sorry.. missed that one
<Jucato> btw, the nick looks familiar
<fdoving> good thing i'm back from work :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: we all missed that one except fdoving
<Jucato> I haven't unglued my eyeballs from #kubuntu since last week...
* Jucato feels so guilty... :(
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<c1|freaky> hi all. ive installed the ati driver by hand (manual installation) now adept wants to upgrade fglrx-kernel-source ... is it ok if it does that - if not how can i prevent it from trying that in future
<eth01> Could not find a suitable SSL library (GnuTLS, libnss or OpenSSL) << whats this
<fdoving> eth01: you need libssl-dev
<eth01> ok
<eth01> apt-get?
<fdoving> yes, or adept, or aptitude. the one you prefer.
<eth01> ok :D
<Camaxtli> You forgot Synaptic :p
<eth01> ;p
<eth01> k its installed lol
<eth01> its for bitlbee
<fdoving> synaptic is for gtk, i don't do gtk. :)
<eth01> damn its asking for OpenSSL
<eth01> not libssl-dev
<eth01> and or guntls
<fdoving> eth01: apt-cache showsrc libssl-dev
<eth01> k sec
<jhutchins> eth01: Howcome these things didn't get pulled as dependencies when you originally installed it?
<neil__> can anyone explain what exactly beryl does/
<fdoving> you'll find out it's openssl.
<eth01> hmm 1 sec
<fdoving> neil__: not exactly.. but it makes fancy graphics.
<fdoving> neil__: like wobbly-windows, and fading, transparency, etc.
<neil__> Is it easy to remove? :D I'm quite new to this
<fdoving> neil__: #ubuntu-effects are experts on the field.
<fdoving> eth01: you don't have to msg me the details, i know what it says. :)
<eth01> fdoving>>> http://spookedout.org/pastebin/?page=view&id=1174920935
<eth01> yea
<neil__> thanks :)
<eth01> so how come its saying openSSL isnt installed?
<fdoving> eth01: it was a nice way of telling you that libssl-dev is infact openssl.
<eth01> when it clearly is
<fdoving> what is it you're trying to do?
<eth01> use ./configure to install bitlbee
<eth01> unless theres an easier way..
<fdoving> why don't you just use apt-get or adept?
<eth01> apparently its not a package on my box
<fdoving> what version of kubuntu?
<eth01> latest
<fdoving> feisty?
<fdoving> or edgy?
<eth01> how do i find out
<eth01> to double check
<yeti> eth01: then you might be lacking the universe repository.
<fdoving> 'lsb_release -sc'
<fdoving> in a console.
<eth01> k sec
<eth01> edgy
<fdoving> ok.
<BluesKaj> hey gents , anyone know a repos that has "dvd+rw+tools_version_7.0.6" ?
<fdoving> eth01: then, as yeti says, you need to enable the universe repository.
<eth01> ok
<fdoving> !repos | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eth01> :) thnks
<bigdad1e_> how do i burn .cue+.bin files with k3b?
<chuen> Hi. Where's the best place to check which MP3 / OGG  players (portable) are compatible with Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> fdoving , no joy there , I'm afraid
<fdoving> BluesKaj: it wasn't for you :)
<bigdad1e_> how do i burn .cue+.bin files with k3b? plz
<Camaxtli> Just open the cue file? :/
<Camaxtli> In the program in "burn image" or something?
<bigdad1e_> its not an image though it wont burn
<BluesKaj> ok , coincidences do occur , fdoving :)
<bigdad1e_> how to covert cue+bin into iso image
<fdoving> BluesKaj: i have a google window open trying to find it for you.. hang on :
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> BluesKaj: looks like feisty got it.
<eth01> how do i enable universe from adept?
<BluesKaj> i've been googling too , fdoving , thought I might mention on the off chance someone did a K3B upgrade like I did, now it keeps telling me the 6.1 version is out of date
<Jucato> !universe | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fdoving> BluesKaj: edgy?
<BluesKaj> yup
<bonbonthejon> didn't kopete have the customization patch a couple of weeks ago?
<Jucato> for feisty
<fdoving> BluesKaj: so.. its not backported?
<BluesKaj> fdoving, it's not a pressing issue , ican wait for a few weeks til I upgrade to Fiesty if need be , no biggie :)
<bonbonthejon> Jucato: yeah, not its gone
<eth01> ive got universe already enabled because deb are enabled already?
<Jucato> bonbonthejon: still here (on feisty) for me. try asking #ubuntu+1
<fdoving> BluesKaj: you can also get the feisty source and compile it for edgy yourself.
<BluesKaj> fdoving, it's backported but don't have the rpos in my sources list
<bazatu_3> 've just tryed too install whit envy but no result
<BluesKaj> yeah , fdoving ..I could that , thx :)
<bazatu_3> any other sugestions
<bazatu_3> ?
<bazatu_3> any other suggestions to install my Nvidia Ge Force FX 5500 Agp 8x driver????
<ins-dragonclaw> what's the console command to copy a file?
<bazatu_3> cp
<ins-dragonclaw> ok thanks
<eth01> ive got openssl installed
<eth01> so why is it saying its not :/
<jhutchins> ins-dragonclaw:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins> ins-dragonclaw: More detailed info at http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<ins-dragonclaw> now for some reason my WINE refuses to work at all.
<eth01> so why is it saying its not :/
<bazatu_3> any other suggestions to install my Nvidia Ge Force FX 5500 Agp 8x driver????
<eth01> ERROR: Could not find a suitable SSL library (GnuTLS, libnss or OpenSSL).
<eth01>        This is necessary for MSN and full Jabber support.
<[1] Kermit> is anyone having issues with Feisty Fawn and wirless cards?
<fdoving> eth01: try to add --prefix=/usr to your ./configure
<eth01> ok
<eth01> still does the same fdoving
<fdoving> eth01: strange. then get bitlbee from http://packages.ubuntu.com/bitlbee
<BruceLeeds> hi guys, is here someone who is fit with dcop?
<eth01> how i do that?
<fdoving> eth01: click on 'edgy' then go to the bottom of the next page. and click 'i386'
<eth01> yep
<eth01> wheres this
<fdoving> BruceLeeds: yes. what is your question?
<ubuntu> hi
<BruceLeeds> fdoving: great! I would like to aktivate quickbrowsers via bash
<newbie_101> can filezilla???
<bazatu_3> any other suggestions to install my Nvidia Ge Force FX 5500 Agp 8x driver????
<BruceLeeds> fdoving: how to do that?
<fdoving> BruceLeeds: what quickbrosers?
<fdoving> BruceLeeds: ah.. the buttons on the panel, with a specified folder
<BruceLeeds> fdoving: you know, what quickbrowser are, aren't you? for the kicker. it's an applet
<eth01> fdoving: where can i find this egdy?
<eth01> fdoving: where can i find this edgy?
<dotnet__> hi all
<BruceLeeds> fdoving: that's it yes
<fdoving> eth01: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bitlbee/bitlbee_1.0.3-1_i386.deb
<eth01> kk thnks
<fdoving> BruceLeeds: do you have more than one?
<dotnet__> how can i find a turkkish room in kubuntu server ?
<BruceLeeds> fdoving: yes three - I want to aktivate them via script
<Jucato> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !tr | dotnet__
<ubotu> dotnet__: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lupul> can anyone tell me pls how to let valknut pass guarddog?
<fdoving> BruceLeeds: i'm not sure you can.
<BruceLeeds> fdoving: my problem is, that I can't unmount my external drives, while the quickbrowser is running. so at the moment i have to delete my quickbrowsers and add them, when I mount/unmount my ext. drive
<bazatu_3> any other suggestions to install my Nvidia Ge Force FX 5500 Agp 8x driver????
<fdoving> BruceLeeds: ah. i suggest using 'umount -l /some/disk' - that'll work with the quickbrowser running.
<fdoving> BruceLeeds: i'd recommend making a script for that, instead.
<BruceLeeds> fdoving: what does -l do?
<eth01> where do i add http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bitlbee/bitlbee_1.0.3-1_i386.deb this<< ?
<fdoving> BruceLeeds: try #umount in the konqueror address field and find out :)
<lupul> does anyone know how train guarddog to let valknut download from others?
<lupul> please
<philfo> ok, can anyone tell me how to speed up my computer using Kubuntu?  this doesn't feel like the 3.4GHz cpu that's in my machine
<ins-dragonclaw> eth01: did you download it?
<eth01> ermm
<eth01> how do i download it?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> click to download?
<eth01> yeh
<eth01> then what
<ins-dragonclaw> where did it download to?>
<ins-dragonclaw> your /home folder?
<eth01> desktop
<ins-dragonclaw> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> right click > Kubuntu Package Menu > Install package
<eth01> ok
<eth01> theres 3 files
<eth01> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> you downloaded 3, from one link? Oo
<eth01> ahh
<eth01> my faul
<eth01> fauly
<eth01> fault
<ins-dragonclaw> lol....
<eth01> i
<eth01> untarved it
<eth01> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<dotnet__> how can i download firefox for kub. ?
<ins-dragonclaw> oh boy...
<ins-dragonclaw> i use konqueror, so I don't know, sorry
<dotnet__> i dont anything about kub. :(
<ins-dragonclaw> Good news! Windows Solitaire runs under WINE! :D
<dotnet__> i dont know
<ins-dragonclaw> Finally - a decent solitare game...
<BruceLeeds> fdoving: thank you very much - seams to work.
<eth01> apparently i need net-inetd
<philfo> is there a fix for the evolution mail bug that keeps the program from sending mail?
<ins-dragonclaw> philfo: are you sure it's a bug?
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with kpatience?
<ins-dragonclaw> ForgeAus: nothing, except that I don't have it
<philfo> I think it is.  I've got all my settings right.
<ForgeAus> dotnet its in adept
<philfo> or at least I thought
<ins-dragonclaw> did you configure a SMTP account?
<ForgeAus> ins then get it???
<ins-dragonclaw> nah
<ins-dragonclaw> I like solitare
<eth01> how can i install netkit-inetd
<ForgeAus> or aislerot (gnomes multi-patience game)
<philfo> yeah, but I'll have to go back and see if everything is right
<ForgeAus> the only reason I like aislerot is that it has cruel :)
<ForgeAus> normally I prefer Kpatience tho
<ins-dragonclaw> evolution is a gnome package, so I can't give specific help
<ins-dragonclaw> and hello to you too, ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> lol :) sup?
<ins-dragonclaw> not much... :/
<ins-dragonclaw> boredom is eating at me
<ForgeAus> then deboredify yourself!
<philfo> right.  I just moved to the Kubuntu desktop & want to use Kmail instead
<philfo> but can't find it even though it's installed
<fdoving> eth01: apt-get.
<ForgeAus> mail isn't my forte
<ins-dragonclaw> philfo:
<ins-dragonclaw> open konsole
<philfo> gotcha.  thanks.  I've got plenty of other issues to iron out as well
<ins-dragonclaw> and type kmail
<BluesKaj> fdoving, if I change the backports in the sources list from edgy to fiesty , will that give me access fiesty pkgs?
<ForgeAus> fdoving or adept (kubuntu's gui package manager)
<ins-dragonclaw> even better - use Kontact
<ForgeAus> blueskaj possibly
<fdoving> ForgeAus: yes. correct.
<eth01> apt-get what
<ins-dragonclaw> apt-get install netkit-inetd
<fdoving> BluesKaj: no, not backports, as there are no feisty-backports yet.
<ForgeAus> apt-get install <packagename>
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ForgeAus> use sudo on the front of it tho
<ins-dragonclaw> mhmm
<ForgeAus> ie:
<eth01> LOL.. >> : Type 'http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bitlbee/bitlbee_1.0.3-1_i386.deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<fdoving> BluesKaj: edgy-backports are packages for feisty backported to edgy. feisty-backports will be packages for feisty+1 backported to feisty.
<ins-dragonclaw> unless you hacked kubuntu and are logged in as root
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get install <insert packagename here>
<fdoving> eth01: that's not for sources.list. that was for you to download and install manually.
<eth01> ahh
<eth01> ill remove it
<fdoving> please do.
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> or suffer what fate?
<ForgeAus> (if you want an interface to it, in curses use aptitude or in gui go to the k-menu and add/remove packages which starts adept)
<eth01> ins stop saying lol
<eth01> im a n00b
<eth01> :(
<ins-dragonclaw> no
<ins-dragonclaw> L)
<ins-dragonclaw> oops
<ForgeAus> why is it I always end up in #Kubuntu when I'm running XP
<eth01> lol
<BluesKaj> ok, fdoving what about "main restricted universe multiverse ' ?
<ins-dragonclaw> okay, 3 hours of sleep is not enough
<ForgeAus> and in #windows while I'm in Kubuntu?
<ins-dragonclaw> ForgeAus: Windows is trying to tell you something
<ins-dragonclaw> and kubuntu is showing off
<fdoving> eth01: it's ok to be new. download the package with konqueror. then right-click on it in the konqueror-filemanager. kubuntu menu -> install.
<eth01> damn the apt database cant be opened
<eth01> what should i do
<ins-dragonclaw> i personally just use sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<LtKermit> has anyone installed Fesity Fawn?
<ins-dragonclaw> I wonder what Feisty+1 is gonna be called...
<ForgeAus> LtKermit I'm not among them but I'm sure lots of people have
<ForgeAus> greedy goat?
<ins-dragonclaw> Probably Grumpy Goat or something...
<ForgeAus> I don't know
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ForgeAus> anyway for fiesty theres #ubuntu+1
<ins-dragonclaw> great minds think alike ... yet fools never differ ... :|
<eth01> where can i edit the sources list?
<fdoving> BluesKaj: yeah. those will give you access to feisty packages. but i'm not sure i will advice doing it.
<ForgeAus> eth either in adept choose manage repositories
<fdoving> BluesKaj: unless you also start pinning those pakcages to a lower priority than your edgy packages.
<eth01> never mind done it
<ForgeAus> or use some other package manager with inbuilt sources.list editor
<eth01> wouldnt open
<fdoving> LtKermit: i run feisty.
<ForgeAus> or use kdesu kate (or kwrite) /var/apt/sources.list
<ins-dragonclaw> batteries don't taste good
<fdoving> eth01: kmenu -> run command -> 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ForgeAus> (assuming I got the path correct)
<fdoving> ForgeAus: /etc , but else correct :)
<LtKermit> ok, I joined #kubuntu+1 :-) to ask my question, thanks
<VR_> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> ahh yes etc! sorry... I knew something was off there...
<eth01> the moral of the story is dont put in dodgey sources links
<eth01> lol
<ForgeAus> LtKermit *ubuntu*+1 not *Kubuntu*+1
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ForgeAus> persoanlly I wish there was also a #kubuntu+1)
<ins-dragonclaw> [Error]  #kubuntu+1: No such channel.
<ins-dragonclaw> lol....
<LtKermit> oh yes, my bad :-)
<eth01> what is the +1
<eth01> lagged
<ForgeAus> ins what client are you using?
<eth01> or something
<ins-dragonclaw> +1 version up
<eth01> ah
<ForgeAus> most of them will make a channel that doesn't exist
<eth01> :P
<ins-dragonclaw> ForgeAus: Konversation
<ins-dragonclaw> I know
<N6REJ> good moring
<ins-dragonclaw> I did /info #kubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> if you join it that is
<ForgeAus> ahh IC
<ins-dragonclaw> not /join #kubuntu+1 lol
<eth01> yay it worked:P
<ForgeAus> you must have just missed me
<eXistenZ> Hello, I closed the terminal while apt-get was running, what can I do?
<ins-dragonclaw> morning, N6REJ
<ForgeAus> cos I was in there breifly about the time you'd have done that command
<ins-dragonclaw> eXistenZ: reopen the terminal and restart
<eXistenZ> ins-dragonclaw: It is still locked
<ins-dragonclaw> *waves claws* I don't know
<bazatu_3> any other suggestions to install my Nvidia Ge Force FX 5500 Agp 8x driver????
<newbie_101> filezilla
<eth01> ash: cd: bitlbee: Permission denied < im even using sudo ?
<philfo> morning N6REJ
<N6REJ> morning
<[pyro] > N6REJ: only by an hour ;)
<frank___> hi
<LtKermit> I am having issues with my wireless PC card anyone able to offer some assistance?
<jhutchins> !adept crash fix | eXistenZ
<ubotu> eXistenZ: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<N6REJ> lol, was outside talking to the phone guy, we've had problems with our pots and couldn't figure out why....... bad dsl filter LOL
<Fr3nCjjjj> hi all
<chuck> anyone able to help me playing encrypted DVDs? i've tried a few FAQs and think i have some conflicts
<N6REJ> morning pyro
<frank___> i have a problem installing kubuntu. The CD boots and then I get a blank (black)
<jhutchins> LtKermit: There are so many different possible cards it's easier to follow the web pages.
<chijin> frank___: try safe graphics mode
<ins-dragonclaw> frank___: how much RAM do you have?
<frank___> my graphics card is a geforce 7600 gt
<frank___> 2 gig
<jhutchins> !wifi | LtKermit
<ubotu> LtKermit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<N6REJ> ewwwwwwwwwww I'm jealous!
<ins-dragonclaw> okay
<ins-dragonclaw> don't be
<N6REJ> is that a ati chipset?
<ins-dragonclaw> for all that ram the livecd won't work :)
<LtKermit> ok I will check those out, for some reason my card just is no longer there
<frank___> i assume(!) kubuntu can't load the drivers for the card
<N6REJ> hahahhaaha
<eXistenZ> jhutchins: Do you use anti-aliasing?
<N6REJ> tooo funny
<frank___> the knuppox aiglx cd doesn't boot either
<jhutchins> eXistenZ: for fonts?
<ins-dragonclaw> maybe the disk is damaged?
<frojnd> Go to System->Preferences->Desktop Effects, click the 'Enable Desktop Effects' button.  Can't find that Enable Desktop Effects button..
<frojnd> can someone tell me where it si
<N6REJ> philfo: how did it go last night?
<eXistenZ> jhutchins: yeah
<frank___> chijin: which boot parameter?
<Fr3nCjjjj> i have a ethernet router D-Link 524T and i don't can use adept manager....maybe the port used is closed? help
<ins-dragonclaw> kubuntu and geforce have a good understanding, so it's likely not your card
<chuck> frojnd: need to install the correct video drivers first i think
<jhutchins> frank___: You might be able to get it installed in text mode then enable the card.
<chijin> frank___: there's a safe mode in the live cd menu
<bazatu_3> any other suggestions to install my Nvidia Ge Force FX 5500 Agp 8x driver????
<jhutchins> frank___: The alternate CD.
<N6REJ> Fr3nCjjjj: do you have iptables setup?
<chuck> bazatu_3: you have any luck with envy?
<bazatu_3> no :-s
<chuck> what have you tried so far bazatu_3?
<jhutchins> eXistenZ: I think it's on by default for me.
<frojnd> chuck: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and than  rename "nv" into "nvidia" ?
<N6REJ> bazatu_3: I have the 5200 and it works without a problem
<frank___> i' downloading kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso from http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<Fr3nCjjjj> N6REJ i don't think.... i'm a newbe :)
<frank___> jhutchins: is this the right cd?
<chuck> frojnd: I downloaded the driver from the nvidia website and followed their instructions. make sure you get the right version for your card
<ins-dragonclaw> sounds right
<N6REJ> frojnd: should I do that too? I haven't yet.
<ins-dragonclaw> assuming you don't have a powerpc or amd64
<chuck> frojnd: the script even updated the xorg.conf file
<frank___> no, core2duo
<jhutchins> frank___: See where it says "Alternate install CD" there?
<ins-dragonclaw> *cedes to jhutchins*
<N6REJ> hang on I have to make a todo of stuff
<frank___> jhutchins: no o_O
<frojnd> chuck: I  have fx5500
<chuck> frojnd: i'll get you the link
<jhutchins> frank___: 'bout 16 lines down on my screen.
<frojnd> chuck: TNX
* jhutchins notes that some people aren't aware you can scroll down on web pages.
<frank___> lol
<ForgeAus> hehehe
<chuck> frojnd: what processor do you have?
<iNaNimAtE> If one is running Feisty testing 4, is there an easy way to upgrade to the beta 7.04 without wiping the hard drive? (apt-get dist-upgrade?)
<N6REJ> darn it!
<frojnd> chuck: it's 256mb nvidia
<chuck> frojnd: what CPU (amd 64, pentium 4, etc?)
<N6REJ> can't I have just one program that does mail, calendar, todo, etc???
<Daisuke_Ido> iNaNimAtE: do you have all the most recent updates?
<frojnd> chuck: amd 64
<N6REJ> and will make noise when I have to do something!
<frank___> wtf
<Daisuke_Ido> where would i find kde's power saving options?
<frojnd> chuck: but I have feisty 386
<frank___> frank@0x711 {~} $ links -dump http://kubuntu.org/download.php | grep -i alternate |wc -l
<frank___> 2
<frank___> <- blind
<Daisuke_Ido> because, i found monitor power saving...
<ForgeAus> there will be a distro upgrade wizard
<jhutchins> N6REJ: kontact is a merge of kmail, kalendar, etc.
<ForgeAus> for feisty
<iNaNimAtE> Daisuke_Ido: I run apt-get update/upgrade pretty regularly... I'm sure I'm missing a couple, but I could run it right now if necessary.
<ForgeAus> not sure if its made/working yet
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Will probably do what you want.
<Daisuke_Ido> iNaNimAtE: do that and you'll already be at beta
<N6REJ> jhutchins: will it work with ical?
<ins-dragonclaw> N6REJ: you don't use Kontact?! :O
<ForgeAus> but adept tries to load a Kubuntu distribution upgrade tool nowerdays (Probably if you have proposed in your repositories)
<frank___> if i search within my browser it doesn't find any matches to "alte"
<frank___> lol
<chuck> frojnd: never worked with one, but try this:
<chuck> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-9755.html
<jhutchins> frank___: http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/kubuntu/edgy/kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<iNaNimAtE> Daisuke_Ido: Oh, OK. When the official Feisty 7.04 comes out, would the same apply? (Running update/upgrade and you're already there?)
<frojnd> chuck: ok
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine so
<chuck> frojnd: For this, you'll need to exit out of the X server back to a shell, and run that script as sudo
<frank___> jhutchins: thanks ;p
<jhutchins> http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/kubuntu/edgy/kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<N6REJ> no I found lightening for TB and tried that but it only does a popup on events and I can't figure out how to add a "task" instead of event
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know for sure, but my best guess is yes, it would
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: my wife has the mac so I want it to work with her ical
<chuck> frojnd: if it doesn't work and you need to back out. edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and change the driver line from nvidia to nv
<chuck> frojnd: you comfortable doing all that?
<frojnd> chuck: will this work even I've installed feisty 386 and not amd 64 version
<N6REJ> so we can send appointments to/from each other and share the calendar
<iNaNimAtE> Daisuke_Ido: OK, thanks. What does dist-upgrade do then?
<ins-dragonclaw> Mail | Contacts | Calendar | To-do list | Journal | News | Notes | Feeds | Synchronisation
<frojnd> chuck: yes
<ins-dragonclaw> ok so Ical is the Mac calendar?
<N6REJ> yes
<kelsa|martalli> iNaNimAtE, it will remove package to make the most upgrades possible
<chuck> frojnd: no idea there. if you haven't installed the amd 64 ubuntu i think you may need another one, let me get another link for ya
<frojnd> chuck: /etc/init.d/kdm stop ? to stop server
<frojnd> chuck: great
<LtKermit> thank you ubotu, I think I found something in that link that will help, now I just need to get home and try it, thanks again!
<jhutchins> iNaNimAtE: One of the reasons for making a distinctly different version and releasing it only after beta testing is that there may be significant changes to things like the C compiler, or to the way certain tasks are handled.  For that reason, you need to do a dist-upgrade, and for feisty there's a special tool being tested.  See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade for more info.
<ins-dragonclaw> interesting option: Import from UNIX Ical tool
<chuck> frojnd: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html may work. try this first
<ins-dragonclaw> sound helpful?
<chuck> crtl + alt + backspace may work for stopping X
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: yep!
<chuck> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ins-dragonclaw> you need the ical file in your home directory
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace only restarts X
<chuck> ohh.... woops
<chuck> ehh....... try to log out and change your login preference at the menu?   =)  don't remember
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: ok, thats goig to be another toddo LOL
<chuck> i usually end up there b/c something broke   =\
<ForgeAus> xrandr also can be used for screen res if a program alters it
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<N6REJ> ok, so no tb, us kontact?
<iNaNimAtE> kelsa|martalli: Ah, that sounds dangerous =). jhutchins: Yeah, I saw that. It seemed as if you had to be running Edgy rather than a Feisty testing, but maybe it'd work.
<deviance> How would I go about getting a package removed becasue its empty?
<ins-dragonclaw> just export from the mac and send it over
<ForgeAus> (and you want to choose a different one)
<jhutchins> kalendar will handle iCal.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: and thats part of kontact?
<ins-dragonclaw> jhutchins: He knows. lol. but he has to get the .ical file
<iNaNimAtE> N6REJ: Yes.
<ForgeAus> but I doubt it would change the default
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: there is no files yet, we are just setting the network up
<N6REJ> ok.
<ins-dragonclaw> ahha
<N6REJ> give me a minute to dumb tb
<jhutchins> iNaNimAtE: Oh, yeah, for you just updates should bring you the final release.
<N6REJ> dump even
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<jhutchins> iNaNimAtE: But they'd know better in #ubuntu+1
<ins-dragonclaw> dumb also works ... ;)
<iNaNimAtE> jhutchins: Oh, nice. I'll check that out. Thank you.
<deviance> How would I go about getting a package removed becasue its empty?
<chuck> deviance: does apt-get remove work?
<ForgeAus> empty packages? thats strange
<deviance> I mean from the repositorys
<ForgeAus> are you sure it isn't a metapacakge?
<ins-dragonclaw> aptitude?
<Xbehave> ive got a probelm with my cd drives on edgy. It stops copying tracks or encoding them after about 1 track
<ForgeAus> (like kubuntu-desktop for example)
<ins-dragonclaw> Xbehave: it's probably the CD
<newbie_101> i am trying to compile a source but it says wx-config is missing
<ins-dragonclaw> i've gotten that problem before
<neil__> how do I install subversion?
<neil__> I need it in order to allow beryl to get more themes...
<jhutchins> Xbehave: You can try cleaning it.
<neil__> is it as easy as adding it through synaptic?
<ins-dragonclaw> Okay. Unofficial Nerd #444800 is now Off Duty
<eth01> damn.... how come i get permission denied when i try to cd to bitlbee
<ForgeAus> for Kubuntu its generally adept instead of synaptic
<eth01> bash: cd: bitlbee: Permission denied
<ForgeAus> (althought here was a Kynaptic at some point, kinda discontued-ish nowerdays. I think arklinux uses it)
<ForgeAus> which reminds me I should mess around with it again :)
<Camaxtli> eth01: try ls -ila on bitlbee and check the view permissions.
<bazatu_3> i tryed that and i get only the Nvidia logo
<eth01> ok
<Xbehave> hmm im fairly sure its not the cd ill do a last check
<jhutchins> !permission | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<joaquin> donde estan los espaoles
<eth01> ls -ila
<eth01> opps
<eth01> drwx------  << its that
<eth01> does it need the x
<Jucato> !es | joaquin
<ubotu> joaquin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: query?
<eilker> i have problem with time, it shows 22:06 but now it is 19:06
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Hm?  Fire away.
<eilker> when i try to set, i see that it is 19:06 , but display is 22:06
<eilker> any idea ?
<Camaxtli> eth01: x symbolizes that it can be executed. And from what I gather it's set to 700 which basically means only root can use the dir.
<eth01> ok
<eth01> so set what then
<Xbehave> its not the cd because file by file i can copy it but when i try the more than a file it stops around 1 (sometimes not even 1 in k3b)
<Camaxtli> Just read up on permissions and how you can set it so all users can view it
<bazatu_3> how do i known if my video card nvidia is working correctly?
<eth01> hmm
<eth01> i set +x
<eth01> it seems empty :/
<jhutchins> I gotta go get started with the wrenches, l8r.
<Camaxtli> +x = executable iirc
<eth01> its bitlbee :/
<ins-dragonclaw> ./bitlbee ?
<Xbehave> bazatu_3 is it a specific problem? what drivers do you have?
<eth01> no im trying to cd into it
<eth01> but its empty
<ins-dragonclaw> okay...
<ins-dragonclaw> did you try ls -A ?
<eth01> but its the home directory so surely it must have files
<eth01> sec
<bazatu_3> the basic drivers
<eilker> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ins-dragonclaw> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Camaxtli> eth01: Did you create it using sudo?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol...
<eth01> package manager
<eth01> its a .#deb
<eth01> its a .deb
<ins-dragonclaw> i wonder...
<ins-dragonclaw> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> haha
<eth01> !bitlbee
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (edgy), package size 297 kB, installed size 768 kB
<eth01> ^^
<Xbehave> it may be the basic drivers causing the problem try the nvidia drivers
<Xbehave> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazatu_3> i just downloaded from the nvidia site but when i try to install i get an error:No Precompiled Kernel
<bazatu_3> and gcc-version-chec failed
<eth01> ive found the conf etc. where do i start it though?
<ins-dragonclaw> eth01: what's the file called?
<ins-dragonclaw> bitlbee.conf ?
<jhutchins> ins-dragonclaw: If you want to explore the bot it's polite to use /msg
<eth01> bitlbee.conf
<eth01> yep
<N6REJ> back
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<ins-dragonclaw> are there any .pl files?
<eth01> nah
<bazatu_3> and another erorr/usr/src/nv/conftest.sh:line19:cc: comand not found
<ins-dragonclaw> .sh ?
<eth01> this is /etc/bitlbee/
* N6REJ don't .sh me ins, I'm being .sh :P
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<eth01> the home directory is /usr/lib/bitlbee << gives me permission denied though
<Camaxtli> :/
<ins-dragonclaw> odd
<N6REJ> eth01: type whoami
<Camaxtli> eth01: Those are the libraries the program uses
<bazatu_3> and says:could not compile gcc.version-check
<eth01> tmarkey
<eth01> it says
<ins-dragonclaw> ins-dragonclaw@Draken:/usr/bin$ whoami
<ins-dragonclaw> ins-dragonclaw
<ins-dragonclaw> ....
<ins-dragonclaw> my pc's powers of observation are astonishing...
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> eth01: what are the permissions of that file?
<eth01> which 1
<N6REJ> wait, why is home /usr/lib?
<eth01> Setting up bitlbee (1.0.3-1) ...
<eth01> Adding system user `bitlbee' with uid 108...
<eth01> Adding new user `bitlbee' (108) with group `nogroup'.
<eth01> Creating home directory `/var/lib/bitlbee/'.
<eth01> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> oh boy it has it's own user
<N6REJ> OH!
<eth01> ahh
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo --user bitlbee <whatever> ?
<eth01> so login with bitlvee?
<eth01> ok
<N6REJ> permissio denied because your not part of its group
<Xbehave> k3b has froxen is there an easy way to fine out why?
<BluesKaj> what are the multiverse universe and security pkg repos named as in the sources list .."fiesty fawn" or.... ?  the ppl at #ubuntu+1 aren't answering my question
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo -u #108 <commands>
<frojnd> chuck: yeah! it works and the best part is it's fully support ;)
<eth01> ok
<eth01> with the # ?
<ins-dragonclaw> try it
<frojnd> I just needed to install build-essential so nvida was able to recompile the module :)
<ins-dragonclaw> if it fails remove the #
<N6REJ> eth01: cause there is no "nogroup"
<eth01> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> !bitlbee
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (edgy), package size 297 kB, installed size 768 kB
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: was it ok to install clamav before I'm ready to config it?
<ins-dragonclaw> so what exactly -IS- bitlbee anyway?
<ins-dragonclaw> clamav?
<ins-dragonclaw> are you installing kontact from skratch?
<eth01> puts all of your im contacts into a virtual local running IRC channel
<c1|freaky> all console stuff suddenly has a strange font - can someone tell me what happened?
<N6REJ> NO
<ins-dragonclaw> okokok don't shout O.o
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: just installed the kdepim meta-package
<eth01> lol
<N6REJ> sorry! haven't had my coffee yet.
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<c1|freaky> eth01: and what can u do then? just /msg them and stuff?
<eth01> yup
<ins-dragonclaw> well, i wouldn't know, N6REJ - my Kubuntu came with kontact preinstalled
<eth01> but its a bugger to install
<eth01> it has its own user
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<c1|freaky> eth01: and can u do that on a server too or do u have to have any program running?
<ins-dragonclaw> that's why i have kopete :P
<c1|freaky> like kopete
<c1|freaky> which it works with
<eth01> you can bind it to an available IP
<eth01> with a PORT
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: OH, ok mine didn't apparently
<c1|freaky> can u set ur f.e. ICQ information somewhere and it logs in loads the contact list and let ppl join an irc channel?
<waxyfresh> whats the mac style menu bar named?
<ins-dragonclaw> O.O
<c1|freaky> that'd be strange
<ins-dragonclaw> ICQ to IRC...
<ins-dragonclaw> that's like microsoft going opensource
<c1|freaky> cuz u usually have connection limits
<N6REJ> hahahhaaha
<eth01> yer lol :/
<eth01> btw
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: now this is werid..... kontact WAS installed by default but was not showing up in adept!
<eth01> when i do sudo etc etc with the # it doesnt come bk with any listings
<eth01> so it might actually be empty
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: I threw it away from my dock
<frojnd> OK I've installed nvidia newest drivers for my card, but still don't know where is this button: Go to System->Preferences->Desktop Effects, click the 'Enable Desktop Effects' button.
<ins-dragonclaw> N6REJ: did you set that little dropdown box at the top to "Any Suite" ?
<ins-dragonclaw> oh boy i'm losing windows everywhere
<eth01> sudo -u bitlbee #108 ls << correct?
<N6REJ> no
<ins-dragonclaw> try it then
<N6REJ> k
<ins-dragonclaw> eth01: no
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo -u bitlbee ls -A
<eth01> oh ok
<eth01> ahh
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo <perform as another user> [User:Bitlbee]  [Command: ls -A] 
<eth01> that worked. it looks empty
<ins-dragonclaw> o...kay
<ins-dragonclaw> was the package 0kb to download?
<eth01> im not sure wether thats gd or bad
<eth01> no
<eth01> it was a .deb
<ins-dragonclaw> this is weird
<eth01> 297 kb
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: uhhh? where is this drop-down box????????
<ins-dragonclaw> !bitlbee
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (edgy), package size 297 kB, installed size 768 kB
<eth01> yea
<ins-dragonclaw> should be at the top of adept install manager
<ins-dragonclaw> next to the search box
<eth01> il check
<ins-dragonclaw> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Xbehave> k3b has crashed how can i find out if it was ripper or encoder
<ins-dragonclaw> my adept died...
<waxyfresh> can i get any transparency without installing kde?
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: nope and I've never seen that option before
<ins-dragonclaw> kdesu adept_installer
<ins-dragonclaw> there's a searchbox in the upper left corner
<ins-dragonclaw> next to it a dropdown box
<ins-dragonclaw> set to KDE by default
<Xbehave> waxyfresh you can try bery
<Xbehave> *beryl
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: want me to run that from con?
<ins-dragonclaw> that's the command that has to run, so yes
<N6REJ> can I send you a pic?
<ins-dragonclaw> via dcc?
<N6REJ> *shrug
<N6REJ> never tried before
<ins-dragonclaw> okay - then how do you plan on sending?
<N6REJ> wait, let me try that first
<ins-dragonclaw> k
<ins-dragonclaw> you -could- have emailed it to me, but oh well...
<N6REJ> "command adept-installer" not found
<ins-dragonclaw> underscore not dash
<N6REJ> let me see if its installed
<ins-dragonclaw> adept _ installer
<ins-dragonclaw> not adept - installer
<N6REJ> OH THAT ... thats the "add programs" thing
<ins-dragonclaw> exactly
<neil__> does k/ubuntu come with any built in ftp clients? or could someone recommend one?
<N6REJ> ok hardly use it
<fdoving> neil__: konqueror supports ftp:/
<N6REJ> ok, I'm in any suite now
<ins-dragonclaw> neil__: I think konqueror does ftp, but i;m not sure
<ins-dragonclaw> oh wait
<ins-dragonclaw> i'm being silly
<ins-dragonclaw> yes, it can do ftp
<ins-dragonclaw> it's called "Remote Folders"
<raffytaffy> i like wuftp
<ins-dragonclaw> integrated with Konqueror
* N6REJ has ins-dragonclaw flusterd
<ins-dragonclaw> not at all, N6REJ :)
<N6REJ> ok, now that I have "any suite" what do you want me to do?
<ins-dragonclaw> in the "Office" category in the sidebar
<ins-dragonclaw> Kontact should be there
<N6REJ> yep
<neil__> thanks guys :)
<frojnd> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<N6REJ> yep and installed... its fine now I found it in my programs folder
<ins-dragonclaw> you're welcome, neil__
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> aaaaaaaaa
<frojnd> aptfix doesn't help
<N6REJ> everythings back as it was except for konqueror, I don't have that in the doc cause I rarely use it.
<ins-dragonclaw> ok N6REJ. start it up ...
<ins-dragonclaw> lol ok
<WorldBFree> can i install kubuntu from an .iso saved to a hard disk...  i dont have a current installation of any sort of linux but do have a live cd of another distro that uses grub
<frojnd> it's still: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory what can I do?
<N6REJ> starting
<frojnd> this is when I try sudo apt-get update (before I close it not intend to)
<raffytaffy> fronjnd: open system terminal
<ins-dragonclaw> frojnd: try ps -A | grep apt
<raffytaffy> and see what is running
<jetsaredim> /ubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> are there any results?
<fdoving> frojnd: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock' ?
<Xbehave> i cant kill k3b atall!
<N6REJ> can I have it hide what channel I'm in unless I ask to seeit?
<fdoving> frojnd: aptfix does the same for another file.
<ins-dragonclaw> Xbehave: what is the PID for K3b ?
<raffytaffy> Xbehave : try "killall k3b"
<frojnd> fdoving: very nice :))
<ins-dragonclaw> or kill -9 <pid of k3b>
<ins-dragonclaw> N6REJ: woah, slow down there...
<fdoving> ins-dragonclaw: or even kill -9 $(pidof k3b) ;)
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: hang on wife came in... gotta handle this report
<ins-dragonclaw> dollarsigns remind me of microsoft, so no thanks :)
<ins-dragonclaw> ok
<eilker> !fix adept crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix adept crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> I never thought my days as IRC server admin would come in handy on linux...
<ins-dragonclaw> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fdoving> ins-dragonclaw: ok, use backticks then kill -9 `pidof k3b` :)
<raffytaffy> ins-dragonclaw : http://humorix.org/articles/2006/11/hades/    i think this will intrest u
<frojnd> hm, what's the difference: apt-get vs adept
<ins-dragonclaw> adept is the gui interface, i think
<ins-dragonclaw> aptitude runs in the terminal
<fdoving> frojnd: they do the same. apt-get is for console, adept is qt graphical interface.
<Xbehave> WorldBFree i think its hard you none of the above worked
<ins-dragonclaw> and apt-* is a commandline program
<frojnd> aptitude not?
<Xbehave> non of the above worked
<fdoving> frojnd: aptitude is also a fronted to the same. so is synaptic
<frojnd> I used to do that in terminal: sudo aptitude smth
<ins-dragonclaw> raffytaffy: LOL
<raffytaffy> :))
<ins-dragonclaw> So MS has competition after all... ;)
<Xbehave> WorldBFree: what i meant to say before i forgot how to split sentances up was. its hard you need a specail bootloader
* N6REJ far out, I got me phys eval back and it should help me get my scooter!
<waxyfresh> aptitude says i have 20 broken packages and wants to uninstall 698 mbs of usefull stuff,my package list is fro source-o-matic.what should i do?
<waxyfresh> never mind
<grb> hi anybody knows of a good cvs client in KDE that can ADD RECURSIVELY?
<raffytaffy> 20 BROKEN PACKAGES:O whoaaa
<ins-dragonclaw> get 2 more mbs and burn a cd :)
<fdoving> waxyfresh: you can sue apt-mark to fix that.
<c1|freaky> i recently installed ubuntu-desktop on a kubuntu installation - now the console font of yakuake is small and almost not readable ... can someone tell me how i can change the font back?
<fdoving> waxyfresh: 'sudo apt-mark unmarkauto <list-of-packages-you-want-to-keep-separated-by-spaces>'
<WorldBFree> Xbehave: but the cd has a working grub
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: ok, I'm ready to work again
<ins-dragonclaw> Things are pretty slow here at Humorix. Jon Splatz took a lunch break last year and hasn't been seen since.  <--- this is the kind of humor i like :)
<fdoving> grb: tried cervisia?
<WorldBFree> cant i just copy those files from the cd menu.lst to wherever they need to go and then specify the image location
<Xbehave> i think you need something special to be able to boot of an iso
<grb> fdoving: yes, but it doesn't support add recursively.
<ins-dragonclaw> i know how to mount iso's, but not to boot from them
<fdoving> grb: ok, then i don't know.
<waxyfresh> fdoving: sue?
<ins-dragonclaw> okay N6REJ - fire away with the questions and I'll try to help
<N6REJ> step one, I need to setup/verify my email settings for main account
<WorldBFree> Xbehave: hmm is there any way to do a hd install?
<WorldBFree> i have no blank cds
<fdoving> waxyfresh: about your packages.
<ins-dragonclaw> oh boy...
<ins-dragonclaw> Click Mail in the sidebar, then go Settings > Configure KMail
<N6REJ> burn the iso to a drive?
<ins-dragonclaw> WorldBFree: :O
<ins-dragonclaw> You use a computer and you have no blank cds?
* ins-dragonclaw has to dig through piles of them every morning ...
<WorldBFree> ins-dragonclaw: i just ran out yesterday
<fdoving> WorldBFree: there are various ways. check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Xbehave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<ins-dragonclaw> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Xbehave> if you want it done today that may be worth a read
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: now I'm managing identies at this point.  So am I setting up a default email account for each server at this point?
<WorldBFree> fdoving: i saw that but it didnt mention where to store the image and if it can be booted up on a fat32 partition
<N6REJ> or should I say each domain?
<WorldBFree> ive done iso booting before with other distros, but each is a bit different
<WorldBFree> im aware an iso cannot be booted up froma ntfs, but not sure about a fat32 or vfat or whatever you like to call it
<ins-dragonclaw> N6REJ: how many email accounts do you have?
<N6REJ> about 20
<ins-dragonclaw> o...kay
<N6REJ> and around 7 domains
<ins-dragonclaw> i suppose that they're all pop3?
<N6REJ> yes
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay. and how many people will use kmail?
<N6REJ> me
<ins-dragonclaw> or kontact, same thing
<ins-dragonclaw> JUST you?
<N6REJ> this is MY pc
<ins-dragonclaw> k
<ins-dragonclaw> so you only need 1 identity then
<soulrider_> i use Kmail
<ins-dragonclaw> add all 20 accounts under the receiving tab
<ins-dragonclaw> hello soulrider_
<N6REJ> but I have 4 smtp servers that need to be used
<ins-dragonclaw> and only add the accounts you really use to send email under the Sending tab
<ins-dragonclaw> you set each server up indivdually
<Xbehave> WorldBFree:  i think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948 should work you extract the cd to a new partition then boot off it
<N6REJ> under identity or some place else?
<ins-dragonclaw> no, under the Sending tab in the Accounts page
<N6REJ> ok, thats fine
<ins-dragonclaw> Click Add -> Ok and you'll see the rest
<soulrider_> hi ins-dragonclaw
<N6REJ> ok, so recieve first.. let me do that.
<N6REJ> hiya soulrider_
<soulrider_> oh, hi N6REJ
<ins-dragonclaw> you'll have to create all 20 accounts by hand, so it might take a while :)
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: do I need to add a recieving account for the default account?
<soulrider_> brb, lunch :P
<WorldBFree> ok im going to try messing with things
<WorldBFree> ill tell you how it goes
<N6REJ> default identie I should say
<ins-dragonclaw> yes
<N6REJ> k
<ins-dragonclaw> at least one
<N6REJ> understood
<ins-dragonclaw> and one Sending, if you're planning on using Kontact for email :)
* N6REJ away
<fdoving> !away > n6rej
<ins-dragonclaw> okay, silly question
<Buddha|> I'm trying to install the OS-L icon set, but it complains about not being able to find 'convert'.  What package would that be in?
<ins-dragonclaw> how do i use .tar.gz files ?
<ins-dragonclaw> (about time i asked silly questions lol)
<LjL> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fdoving> Buddha|: graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<LjL> of course, how you use the *contents* of them depends on... the contents.
<ins-dragonclaw> yay
<LjL> .tar.gz are just compressed archive files like many other. then if what a tarball contains is (for instance) sourcecode, you'll have to compile it - which is a very common thing for tarballs to contain
<ins-dragonclaw> ok, weird error - apparently i have an archive full of files that Ark can see, but can't extract
<LjL> ins-dragonclaw: perhaps you're trying to extract them to some directory that you don't have write permissions for? try extracting to your desktop directory
<ins-dragonclaw> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of nonsense-0.6.tar.gz or
<ins-dragonclaw> ?
<LjL> or...?
<ins-dragonclaw> I have write permissions in /home and all subfolders
<ins-dragonclaw> ok ,full lines
<LjL> (why's it calling unzip, besides, if it's a tar.gz?)
<ins-dragonclaw> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of nonsense-0.6.tar.gz or
<ins-dragonclaw>         nonsense-0.6.tar.gz.zip, and cannot find nonsense-0.6.tar.gz.ZIP, period.
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<LjL> hm
<Buddha|> fdoving: thanks!
<LjL> it looks like it thinks it's a ZIP file instead of a tar.gz...
<ins-dragonclaw> wait
<ins-dragonclaw> so how do i tell it to treat it as a .tar.gz?
<LjL> ins-dragonclaw: i can tell you how to do it from the console, but i'm not sure why Ark is behaving that way, let me fire it up
<ins-dragonclaw> k
<ins-dragonclaw> well, maybe i need a restart... - wine, amarok and adept have been acting up recently
<ins-dragonclaw> oh .... wait...
<ins-dragonclaw> it's not ark
<ins-dragonclaw> the file is damaged
<LjL> ins-dragonclaw: hm, it would be weird. anyway, try extracting from the console, just to make sure the file is not corrupted
<LjL> ha. =)
<ins-dragonclaw> i just extracted another .tar.gz
<grb> hi anybody knows of a good cvs client in KDE that can ADD RECURSIVELY?
<ins-dragonclaw> ok, redownloading
<mikeh> hi all, just used the dist upgrade tool to go from edgy to feisty, went perfectly, thanks! :)
<jeffm> Hi, all
<N6REJ> fdoving: oh, ok, sorry
<LjL> grb, the two CVS clients i know about for KDE are in the packages "cervisia" and "kdesdk-misc"
<N6REJ> morning ljl
<LjL> hi
<ins-dragonclaw> o  kay. nothing. LjL - what's the konsole command to extract .tar.gz files?
<LjL> grb: no sorry, not kdesdk-misc... which was it. it was a KIO slave
<grb> k, thnks. Cervisia doesn't support add recursively.
<grb> ins-dragonclaw:  tar -zxvf <your file>
<LjL> ah no i'm probably confused with SVN, perhaps there's not CVS kioslave
<jeffm> I'm trying to use a Kubuntu box to remotely control a Vista laptop (it's work, not my choice) using Remote Desktop, but rdesktop 1.4 doesn't work with Vista.  rdesktop 1.5 does, and I can download, compile, and install the source, but I was wondering what's the "right" way to do it with Adept or apt-get?
<LjL> ins-dragonclaw: what he said, or even just "tar xf filename" (but you probably want the verbosity in this case)
<N6REJ> is there a way to make konversatio beep when someone trys to send me a message and I don't have my "focus" on konversation?
<ins-dragonclaw> it worked
<ins-dragonclaw> odd that Ark didn't work...
<LjL> yeah, quite odd especially if it works with other files
<Tm_T> jeffm: atleast Feisty has 1.5 so it would be easy to install via apt-get/adept
<LjL> N6REJ: yes
<ins-dragonclaw> Settings > Configure NOtifications
<ins-dragonclaw> "Someone wrote your nick in a message"
<N6REJ> perfect, found it... tyvm!  I do so much stuff its hard to know whats goig on sometimes.
<N6REJ> and it works :D
<ins-dragonclaw> bbl all
<ins-dragonclaw> this dragon has to feed...
<CarinArr> didn't know you could unzip tar.gz without the z flag
<LjL> CarinArr: with relatively new versions of GNU tar, you can. same for bz2
<xst> I use knetworkmanager to handle my wireless connections. But when I reboot I have to enter WPA password again. Can I somehow make it store the entered passwords?
<kofler> Hello again.
<kofler> I'm trying to integrate Kerberos authentication and SSH, but I'm getting this message over and over: No principal in keytab matches desired name
<kofler> What does that mean? Google doesn't reveal much. Someone on the web mentioned he/she entered kinit -k on the machine hosting the SSH daemon and it prints out the same type of list as my machine does.
<CarinArr> LjL: heh, creature of habit.. never even thought to try it
<LjL> CarinArr: oh, for that matter i sometimes still type gunzip filename.tar.gz ; tar -x -f filename.tar
<CarinArr> heh
<jeffm> Tm_T: hmm.  I may upgrade to Fawn later, but this is a work machine.  If I want to upgrade later, should I be looking for a .deb, or just compile and install?
<LjL> jeffm, edgy backports *has* rdesktop 1.5
<LjL> !rdesktop edgy
<LjL> !rdesktop edgy-backports
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1build1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 119 kB, installed size 444 kB
<LjL> !backports > jeffm    (jeffm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MinceR> !away > MinceR
<MinceR> what kind of bot is ubotu?
<fdoving> soupy
<LjL> supybot
<fdoving> -o
<Admiral_Chicago> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Admiral_Chicago> a hungry kind of bot
<wolferine> can I convert a .pdf into something I can use in Open Office?
<fdoving> wolferine: like text?
<Tm_T> jeffm: no need to compile in Feisty, no idea how it is in Edgy, see "apt-cache policy rdesktop"
<fdoving> wolferine: pdftotext is in the xpdf-utils package.
<Tm_T> oh no, root is here!
<MinceR> :)
<wolferine> its in poppler-utils fdoving ?
<fdoving> might be there also.
<ins-dragonclaw> ARGH
<ins-dragonclaw> ok, i'm back
<wolferine> how would I access it in that app?
<wolferine> hmm, I dint see how to use the xpdf-utils
<fdoving> wolferine: they are commandline tools.
<wolferine> bash: xpdf-utils: command not found
<fdoving> the packagename is xpdf-utils,
<fdoving> the command is pdftotext
<fdoving> pdftotext file.pdf file.txt
<wolferine> pdf2
<wolferine> pdf2dsc  pdf2ps
<wolferine> its not here
<dhq__> welll i am am searching for a nice compiler for linux like borland c++
<wolferine> nor is it with poppler-utils
<gae> #ubuntu.it
<fdoving> wolferine: ok. it's in xpdf-utils.
<fdoving> dhq__: gcc is pretty nice.
<soulrider_> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<dhq__> fdoving: well i need something like turbo c++
<wolferine> i beleive you, but its not in my xpdf-utils package I guess
<wolferine> its 3.01-9
<fdoving> wolferine: mine too.
<fdoving> xpdf-utils: /usr/bin/pdftotext
<soulrider_> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<wolferine> well, guess its a manula install then
<wolferine> i dont see it anywhere here
<gae> #kubuntu.it
<fdoving> wolferine: it has been in xpdf-utils since ubuntus brith with warty.
<wolferine> im not saying your wrong, but I dont have it
<fdoving> sice breezy it has also been in poppler-utils.
<fdoving> are you sure you have the package installed and the spelling and path correct?
<wolferine> well, for installing, I used Synaptic
<wolferine> when I search for it, poppler was already installed
<fdoving> wolferine: ok, manually (without tab completion) write 'pdftotext' into a terminal
<wolferine> pdftotext
<wolferine> bash: pdftotext: command not found
<fdoving> then you don't have 'xpdf-utils' installed.
<wolferine> honestly, its not here
<fdoving> nor poppler-utils
<wolferine> i cannot have both
<wolferine> its one or the other
<fdoving> pick one.
<fdoving> it doesn't matter which.
<wolferine> fdoving, your being a bit insulting now
<jeffm> All, thanks for the help with backports.  I added the repository and rdesktop 1.5.0 is downloading as I type.  Thanks again.
<wolferine> i have told you more than once its not here
<fdoving> wolferine: sorry, i don't mean to be. i'm just a little stright forward.
<wolferine> how would I do a manual install of the pdftotext?
<ins-dragonclaw> "We are committed to deliver metrics as part of our five-year plan to waste a lot of time in meetings and better serve our customers."
<wolferine> fdoving, your missing the obvious
<wolferine> its not installed
<mcquaid> anyone here use dolphin?  I want the actions extract to/here when dealing with rars
<wolferine> whether I have xpdf-utils or poppler
<mcquaid> it's there with other compression types, but only konq has the action for rars
<fdoving> wolferine: ok. try this in console 'dpkg -s xpdf-utils|grep Status'
<fdoving> wolferine: same for poppler-utils: 'dpkg -s poppler-utils|grep Status' - is either of them installed?
<wolferine> hmmm
<wolferine> Package `xpdf-utils' is not installed
<eilker> i type my password every login as " /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>"  i wanna login automatically, what to do ?
<wolferine>  dpkg -s poppler-utils|grep Status
<wolferine> Status: purge ok not-installed
<wolferine> but in Synaptic, its been installed...
<fdoving> wolferine: ok. if you now close synaptic, and do 'sudo apt-get install poppler-utils' then try again, to use the pdftotext command. it'll work. :)
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> doing that now
<wolferine> synaptic had a bug though?
<fdoving> probably. i'm not familiar with it.
<fdoving> sorry for being a bitch.
<ins-dragonclaw> eilker: what client do you use? Konversation?
<wolferine> wow, thanks, finally :/
<[GuS] > Hi!
<soulrider_> you guys know if its possible to compile C++ .NET in mono? and if the code will be 100% compatible with visual studio 2005 ?
<soulrider_> hi [GuS] 
<ForgeAus> um soulrider, yes and no, depending on the code you use
<ForgeAus> actually no with the C++ .NET
<eXistenZ> Which is better for the eyes: black or white background?
<wolferine> thanks fdoving, sorry, I was getting impatient as well
<soulrider_> ForgeAus: were gonna program in c++ .net in college and i hope i dont have to go use windoze
<ForgeAus> but mono sourcecode CAN be 100% compatible
<ins-dragonclaw> eXistenZ: white text on black background
<[GuS] > hi soulrider_ .
<soulrider_> ForgeAus: so i cant do C++ .net in mono ?
<ForgeAus> um you could try sharpdevelop under wine???
<ins-dragonclaw> or blue background, if you like it
<ForgeAus> (if you can get .net framework installing into it)
<ForgeAus> (or bridge it to mono)
<soulrider> ForgeAus: =/
<ForgeAus> then again not sure if even sharpdev has C++
<ForgeAus> (it has C# definitely
<ForgeAus> but then so does monodevelop
<soulrider> i guess ill have to use windoze then
<ForgeAus> seems like it
<wolferine> hmm
<wolferine> that still isnt what I was looking for
<wolferine> the .txt loses alot of the formatting from the .pdf file
<ForgeAus> or you could virtualize it in vmware :)
<soulrider> ForgeAus: i was thinking of tht actually :P
<ForgeAus> (still requires an installation)
<soulrider> ForgeAus: does the curren kernel in edgy support kernel virtualization ?
<ForgeAus> um feisty does, edgy I don't think so, but I'm not entirely certain
<ForgeAus> do you mean kvm?
<soulrider> yeah, kvm
<ForgeAus> yeah needs fiesty
<soulrider> isnt it faster than vmware ?
<soulrider> ah, k
<ForgeAus> possibly I don't know enough about it
<philfo> anyone using a Canon i9100 printer?  I need a driver
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw: yeah konversation
<mehdi_> hey every body
<ForgeAus> speedwise anyhow
<mehdi_> !!!
<ins-dragonclaw> press F8
<fdoving> philfo: been at linuxprinting.org ?
<soulrider> hi mehdi_
<ForgeAus> I think its very much related to qemu
<ins-dragonclaw> bottom of the box = Auto Identify
<philfo> nope.  thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> fill in NickServ and your pasword
<ins-dragonclaw> pass*
<soulrider> ForgeAus: qemu ?
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> its a processor emulator
<soulrider> i see
<mehdi_> do someone know something about how to obtain OS information (cmd) ???
<soulrider> do you know if code from g++ will compile on .net ?
<ForgeAus> (mostly x86's of course but does arm, mips and quite a few others the 86k's need to be developed more tho)
<soulrider> mehdi_: try uname -a
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw: yeah NickServ and mypass
<soulrider> !version | mehdi_
<ubotu> mehdi_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw: it is like that
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw: let me try again
<ins-dragonclaw> So if Service=NickServ and password=yourpass, then it should identify you automatically on login
<ForgeAus> soulrider again depends on the code
<soulrider> ahh, ok ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> some g++ code is platform-dependant... others isn't
<mehdi_> soulrider thx but that dont solve my problem  i want specifique information like lshw
<soulrider> maybe lspci ?
<fdoving> mehdi_: what info exactly?
<mehdi_> for the memory size and the name  of the display card ????
<jhutchins> mehdi_: try lspci
<soulrider> i think ill use vmware... although i DO have a windows XP installation, but im too lazy to reboot into it :P
<fdoving> mehdi_: cat /proc/meminfo for mem, cat /proc/cpuinfo for cpu, 'lspci' for pci things. lsusb, lshw and so on.
<eilker> pfff
<philfo> i9100 printer is not even on the list at linuxprinting
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw: sth wrong with my real name in that list
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw: see there is a box for real nama
<eilker> *name
<prucor> Why IconPositions isn't copied from kubuntu-defaults?
<ins-dragonclaw> yes there is
<ins-dragonclaw> you can make that whatever you want
<prucor> I want some icons by default for all users, how can I do this?
<ins-dragonclaw> yours is set to eilke at the moment
<prucor> Actually i get those icons in desktop using kde profile, but they aren't on the right position
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw: NickServ and mypass
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw: and sth wrong :)
<ins-dragonclaw> hmm
<dhq__> fdoving: i upgraded to fiesty and now my vmware doesnt work
<ins-dragonclaw> so Service: NickServ
<Gast621> good evening
<ins-dragonclaw> and password: yourpass
<ins-dragonclaw> then it will identify you when you start konversation
<soulrider> dhq__: i think you need to run the setuo again
<fdoving> dhq__: sorry, i don't know much about vmware.
<soulrider> you need to do it every time hte kernel changes
<dhq__> soulrider: i tried it no use
<Gast621> little question about Kubuntu...is it possible to have fix a specific language with an user or can I only change it globaly ?
<eilker> dhq:_ i will try to help u just a second
<soulrider> dhq__:
<fdoving> Gast621: you can change per user.
<soulrider> do you have the kernel headers ?
<eilker> <ins-dragonclaw> let me check again
<ins-dragonclaw> k
<ins-dragonclaw> Ctrl+Q and restart Konversation, eilker
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw> done , i  had a special character at my pass, i was typing it wrong
<frojnd> so how can I start beryl?
<eilker> :)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol ok
<eilker> frojnd: beryl //in konsole
<ForgeAus> assuming its installed
<fdoving> frojnd: kmenu -> run command -> 'beryl-manager' -> run
<eilker> frojnd: than beryl manager /then choose beryl
<eilker> dhq_:
<eilker> ?
<eilker> what was your problem ?
<ForgeAus> best choose xgl from KDM
<dhq__> eilker: well i upgraded to fiesty and vmware doesnt work
<ForgeAus> dhq prolly needs reconfiguring
<ForgeAus> vmware does that
<ForgeAus> it breaks if you just change the kernel
<ForgeAus> well "breaks"
<eilker> dhq_: yeah did u try reconfigure ?
<ForgeAus> it probably will still work tho (I think)
<eilker> forgeaus: 50 % :)
<eilker> forgeaus: he may get weird problems too :)
<dhq__> eilker: how
<mehdi_> me
<ForgeAus> dhq how did you install it in the first place? is it player? server or workstation?
<eilker> dhq_: u should run config.pl
<dhq__> vmware-config.pl
<eilker> yeah
<eilker> most probably it will create some new modules for your kernel
<ForgeAus> if its just player you might be lucky enough to get away with a dpkg --configure vmware-player (note: that was just a sample line not esure if its actually correct the package name and dpkg command format may differ)
<eilker> btw i am talking for vmware- server
<dhq__> eilker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12188/
<Buddha|> I'm trying to install the OS-L icon set, but it's not working.  Anyone else using it?
<ForgeAus> Buddha it depends on what icons are included in the set
<eilker> dhq_: could you try to reinstall again pls ?
<ForgeAus> if the set only includes say 64x64 icons then only certain ones will change...
<dhq__> eilker: how do i uninstall it
<Buddha|> ForgeAus: It has 128x128 and 32x32
<billy> does anyone know how to play a DVD in kubuntu?  I get the following xine Error from Kaffeine: No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/scd0)
<ForgeAus> Buddha the 32x32 ones should tend to show, I tihnk the kmenu uses them by default (but I could be wrong there)
<c1|freaky> hi all i have a strange problem: i can't run any gl screensavers but glxgears gives me: 31967 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6393.255 FPS ... what could be wrong with the screensavers?
<Buddha|> ForgeAus: It's just using the standard KDE icons
<eilker> see there is a script there ,uninstall.pl like that i am not sure about its name,      btw dont uninstall just reinstall , i had same problem when i upgradeg to edgy, this solved
<usuari> I you know
<usuari> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eilker> dhq_: but uninstalling will be better
<usuari> you script
<ForgeAus> Buddha have you selected it in kcontrol?
<ForgeAus> to use that set?
<Buddha|> If everyone left, how come there's still 386 people here?
<Buddha|> ForgeAus: yes, I have
<usuari> i first chat
<usuari> feka
<eilker> usuari ?
<ForgeAus> then if that didn't work, I'm sorry I can't help you...
<usuari> swe sepeak spanish
<eilker> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<usuari> jajaa
<usuari> io
<usuari> no quiero ayuda
<usuari> :D
<usuari> ^
<usuari> ^^
<usuari> @
<usuari> 6{[
<usuari> commas!
<ForgeAus> I must admit tho the icons look nice :)
<eilker> usuari: dont kill the channell
<usuari> !netstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netstat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eth01> :/
<usuari> !crear particiones
<ForgeAus> they'd suit a baghira theme
<eth01> !es usuari
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<billy> does anyone know how to play a DVD in kubuntu?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<eth01> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> !es > usuari
<eth01> billy.
<usuari> lol:D
<Buddha|> ForgeAus: Okay, it works if I change the icon size under 'Advanced' to 32x32 or 128x128, but that leaves me with either tiny or gigantic icons.
<ins-dragonclaw> anyway, i'm off
<usuari> bye
<usuari> ;)
<eth01> billy: start menu> mulitmedia> try 1 of those :)
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: Maybe they're not installed?  (The screensavers)
<billy> i tried Kaffeine, it gives this error: No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/scd0)
<eilker> he had fun, and went :lol:
<eth01> !multimedia > billy
<N6REJ> now that lunch is over with.
<Buddha|> !multimedia > Buddha|
<N6REJ> how easy and stable is the fiesty upgrade?
<eth01> billy: try amarok media player instead
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Those who know would probably be in #ubuntu+1.
<billy> ok
<N6REJ> jhutchins: devs?
<jhutchins> N6REJ: It is still officially beta, as is Feisty itself.
<eth01> im just using edgy :)
<N6REJ> jhutchins: yeah, it has an april release date
<jhutchins> It's not like it suddenly, magically goes stable when they make it official, but they tend to want a minimum level of fixed bugs, etc.
<N6REJ> yep
<eth01> any1 know any gd places for themes for kubuntu/
<MinceR> what's the difference between kubuntu and an ubuntu install without ubuntu-desktop but with kubuntu-desktop?
<billy> eth01: amarok appears to be an audio only player unless i'm mistaken
<jhutchins> eth01: http://www.kde-look.org/
<eth01> t
<eth01> ty **
<eth01> yes billy it it
<dhq__> how do i uninstall vmware
<jhutchins> MinceR: If you install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, you will have both gnome and kde.
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about donuts
<familia> billy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<jhutchins> dhq__: How did you install it?
<MinceR> i did that and i wonder if it makes it as much kubuntu as ubuntu :)
<jhutchins> MinceR: You'll have more gnome stuff than a standard kubuntu install, some of your default software may be different.
<dhq__> sudo ./vmware-compile.pl
<MinceR> i see
<jhutchins> MinceR: I have both KDE and XFCE on this particular system.
<dhq__> jhutchins:  sudo ./vmware-compile.pl
<eth01> jhutchins: ive got my theme which i like now what i do ?
<philfo> N6REJ: query
<jhutchins> dhq__: Then you'll have to find a vmware-remove.pl, or go throught that script and figure out what it did, undo it manually.
<dhq__> eilker: how do i unstall vmware
<jhutchins> eth01: Darned if I know.  Should come with instructions.
<jhutchins> !themes | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<N6REJ> coming
<Tm_T> mooh
<eth01> ok
<eilker> dhq__>: do u have install setup now ?
<jhutchins> eth01: So...
<dhq__> yes
<jhutchins> !changethemes | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<dhq__> eilker: yes
<N6REJ> philfo: i'm in pm
<philfo> I have to register for the PM, give me a sec.  sorry
<eilker> dhq__>: ok, there should be a script, uninstall.pl (i am not sure about its name) , find it pls
<N6REJ> k
<dhq__> eilker: found
<eth01> i need the KDE colour manager apparently.
<eilker> dhq_: run it in console,
<eilker> dhq_: can you ?
<neil__> anybody know a nice site to find backgrounds?
<neil__> not really kubuntu specific, but hey
<neil__> just installed beryl so want to finish of the sytem
<eilker> dhq__> www.kde-look.org
<eilker> sorry :)
<N6REJ> jhutchins: I'm having a problem configuring kmail.  It wants to dump all my mail into the "local" folder and I don't want that.  With my numerous accounts I need them segragated into their own "inbox/outbox/drafts/" etc
<eilker> neil_: www.kde-look.org and  www.beryl-themes.org
<jhutchins> N6REJ: It's in the account config.
<neil__> thanks eilker
<eilker> u welcome
<N6REJ> jhutchins: it only allows me to use local.  ins said I only need one idenity but I'm thinking thats wrong.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Near the bottom, Destination Folder.  You'll have to create the folder first.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: If you use imap, it will be seperate already.
<N6REJ> and then it will create the inbox's and such?
<N6REJ> OH
<N6REJ> hmmmm
<N6REJ> wonder if I can imap?
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Identity is outbound, Accounts is inbound.
<N6REJ> ok
<N6REJ> that helps
<N6REJ> so one identity per server!
<jhutchins> imap it's all on the server.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Not actually needed, but you can.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: k that makes more sense to me really
<philfo> where is it I'm registering this nick?
<N6REJ> I SEND to 4 diff servers
<philfo> to use PM's
<jhutchins> I have about six identities, several accounts.
<dhq__> eilker: i reinstalled and still http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12193/
<N6REJ> philfo: /msg help nickserv
<jhutchins> philfo: Freenode.
<jhutchins> /msg nickserv help actually.
<FOAD> Hi.
<FOAD> How do I rename a device icon on the desktop?
<jhutchins> FOAD: Right-click, properties, or select, F2.
<eilker> dhq_: did u look at here ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware?action=show&redirect=InstallingVMware#head-9973a76766d2a1a45c0da13567ce73c227904cbf
<jhutchins> FOAD: They're internally generated though, so it may come back with it's original name.
<jhutchins> FOAD: O is not a valid hex character, btw, that should be 0.
<FOAD> jhutchins: gets me access denied.
<jhutchins> FOAD: Yeah, it's a system thing then.
<eth01> :/
<eilker> dhq_: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<FOAD> jhutchins: so what can I do instead?
<FOAD> My iPod has an ugly capitalized name.
<jhutchins> FOAD: Create a shortcut to the device with your own name.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: can you help with samba?
<jhutchins> FOAD: Rename the iPod.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Gimme a bit, I'll be back.
<N6REJ> k
<FOAD> Hmm.
<philfo> I don't get it.
<N6REJ> philfo: hang on.
<FOAD> jhutchins: thanks.
<N6REJ> philfo: you still got the pm open?
<philfo> no worries.  I am just reading the tutorials.
<philfo> yup.
<N6REJ> philfo: no need.
<N6REJ> go look
<philfo> where does that go?
<philfo> in a browser bar?
<N6REJ> see the blue line?
<N6REJ> put that in the ubuntu IRC channel
<N6REJ> browser?
<N6REJ> no
<N6REJ> what irc client?
<philfo> konversation
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> see "ubuntu IRC"?
<philfo> yup
<N6REJ> click it and then paste that blue line in
<metty_> hi all - whats the syntax for getting the installed distribution version pls?
<N6REJ> make sure before you hit enter you change the last word to whatever you want.
<N6REJ> metty_: I believe its uname -a
<eilker> metty_>: cat /etc/issues
<dhq__> eilker: still the same
<fdoving> metty_: or 'lsb_release -a'
<metty_> fdoving: thx ;)
<eilker> metty_>: cat /etc/issue
<N6REJ> eilker: that may not work because for example I change my issues for ftp and such
<metty_> eilker: thx
<eilker> np
<eilker> dhq_: after installing packages, did you try reinstall again ?
<N6REJ> philfo: let me know when your done with that.
<eilker> N6REJ: yeah correct
<Ahmuck> any ideas on a ledger program for small buisness?
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: there are several, what are your needs/desires
<eilker> dhq_: now u changed your OS, and u need to install all needed packages again, think that u do a fresh install of vmware
<Ahmuck> service contracts, labor, and parts
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: what country?
<eilker> dhq_: btw there is #vmware too, may be they can help better
<Ahmuck> US
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: web store interface necessary?
<Ahmuck> no, small buisness
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: POS desirable?
<Ahmuck> for this application, no, just record keeping
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: but would be a nice freebie?
<Ahmuck> mainly for record purposes
<Ahmuck> well, a oss gnu app, yes
<eilker> dhq_: it cant create vmvon modules cause of incompability, of course if feisty has some unfixed things i dont know
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: ok, I have two recommendations and I've done a TON of research.
<Ahmuck> kewl
<Ahmuck> N6REJ: your recomendations?
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: I would use either sql-ledger or ledger-smb.  Ledger-smb is a fork of sql-ledger.  There are several others that are strong contenders and do several other things better, but for me ( I have a credit/debit block ) they were to .....mmmmm... unweildy?
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: sorry I don't type as fast as I used to.
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: on the upside sql-ledger is in the repos
<Ahmuck> i have looked at ledgersmb for some time, but i can't get the thing to run
<Ahmuck> and ledgersmb is NOT in the repos
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: though it is one step behind.
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: correct
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: notice I said sql-ledger is in the repos, not ledger-smb
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: :D
<fdoving> Ahmuck: simpleinvoices is nice too, if you just need simple invoices. http://www.simpleinvoices.org/
<flomanea> hi
<nosrednaekim> flomanea: hi
<N6REJ> fdoving: I need product control so it probably wont' work for me.
<flomanea> how do you do
<Ahmuck> ah simple invoices looks very simple
<nosrednaekim> good..
<Ahmuck> like i could get by with it at first
<N6REJ> Ahmuck: gl
<N6REJ> is there like an egg-timer app for kde?
<nosrednaekim> kteatime..?
<nosrednaekim> for tea..but works for anything
<nosrednaekim> !kteatime
<ubotu> kteatime: KDE utility for making a fine cup of tea. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 388 kB
<N6REJ> great, should work fine.. ty.
<N6REJ> wife is always asking me to wake her in an hour and I always forget
<nosrednaekim> NP
<nosrednaekim> haha
<N6REJ> PERFECT
<N6REJ> tyvm nosrednaekim
<vince_> hi
<vince_> i just install kubuntu today
<tsdgeos> hi
<vince_> very nice
<tsdgeos> :-)
<nosrednaekim> thank you
<vince_> on a laptop compaq
<N6REJ> nosrednaekim:  is there a better audio - mp3 creator then kaudio creator?
<N6REJ> its painfully slow
<chijin> lame on the command line
<nosrednaekim> N6REJ: reaally? its pretty fast for me
<nosrednaekim> I can rip a CD in about 15 minutes
<N6REJ> nosrednaekim: then somethings wrong, it takes hours here.
<nosrednaekim> hmmm....
<N6REJ> I bet its confused by my drive speed?
<N6REJ> its a dvd-rw
<N6REJ> lightscribe drive
<pc_> hello
<vince_> hello
<pc_> where are you?
<vince_> in france
<pc_> humm
<nosrednaekim> in US
<pc_> I am from Mozambique
<vince_> we<are the world!!!
<nosrednaekim> I don't think that would matter
<pc_> Africa
<vince_> yes doesn't matter
<pc_> I am not very good at inglish
<N6REJ> nosrednaekim: there has to be someplace that tells it how fast it can read/write
<vince_> nice in mozambique?
<pc_> ya
<N6REJ> pc_: its ok, my french is terrible LOL
<vince_> tu parle francais ?
<pc_> hehe
<N6REJ> pc_: !fr
<vince_> ben c bon pour moi
<pc_> hehe
<N6REJ> !fr | pc_
<nosrednaekim> N6REJ: whats taking a long time... ripping or encoding?
<ubotu> pc_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<raffytaffy> il est difficile d'apprendre Franais
<N6REJ> nosrednaekim: ripping, lame is the encoder
<vince_> is there a lot  of risk of virus on kubuntu?do i need an anti virus?
<N6REJ> vince_: no *nix is mostly immune from virus's.  There are only 4 known last time I checked.
<vince_> non c'est tres facile!!
<N6REJ> vince_: if your concerned use clamav
<pc_> I am using linux
<N6REJ> pc_: *nix is short for linux
<vince_> ok thanks N6RE
<N6REJ> np
<pc_> and I dont need ant-virus
* N6REJ is now confused
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> the anti virus thata re for linux
<sparrw> [how]  can i play mjpeg video in kubuntu?
<soulrider> are used to protect windows machines :P
<Tm_T> N6REJ: as far as I know clamav checks windows viruses
<vince_> lol
<soulrider> sparrw: clicking on it ? kaffeine can probably play it
<ForgeAus> there is a klam-av :)
<N6REJ> Tm_T: its in the repos
<nosrednaekim> N6REJ: ok...I don't know.... is your cd slow doing other things?
<pc_> soulrider where u from
<sparrw> soulrider: it cant
<soulrider> pc_: why ? :P
<ForgeAus> actually *nix is NOT immune to viruses
<vince_> where are u in mozambique?
<N6REJ> haven't tried...
<ForgeAus> and Linux does not = *nix, it just one of the os's that can be referred to by *nix...
<pc_> I just want to know
<Tm_T> N6REJ: sure it is
<N6REJ> ForgeAus: I know thta
<soulrider> Uruguay
<soulrider> mz is mozambique ?
<ForgeAus> it's just that viruses mostly don't affect *nix OS's (mostly due to having user and root accounts, etc)
<pc_> ya
<soulrider> would it be uniethiocal for someone to make a virus for windows to make people move to linux? you would be destroying windows, but mkaing them swicth to somethign better :P
<ForgeAus> soulrider making a virus at all is unethical
<genii> Yes, still unethical no matter the OS
<Tm_T> soulrider: forcing is always bad
<ForgeAus> whatever system it is built/made for...
<vince_> of course
<soulrider> i was just wondering what everyone thought :P
<pc_> hehe
<soulrider> its not like i wanna make one or anything
<vince_> lol
<soulrider> dont take it the wrong way
<bxnp> soulrider: what i dont understand what do you even care what os other people are using, just use your favorite os :)
<ForgeAus> making some software or a notice that promotes linux may not be so unethical but if it acts like a virus or a spam message then its actually goign to harass rather than help anyway
<soulrider> i have convinced some people to swicth
<ForgeAus> bxnp soulrider doesn't have a choice
<soulrider> or to at least try it
<ForgeAus> when it comes to Visual C++ he's learning
<scratch> anyone else having a problem with feisty kde styles and the last update?
<soulrider> ForgeAus: that damn IDE were using sucks! it wont show any syntax mistaked or errors AT ALL
<soulrider> even kate is better at highlighting stuff!
<vince_> lot of people talk me about linux but to make the switch i wit thata good friend try it and says ok it's easy u can!!lol!!
<vince_> wait sorry
<ForgeAus> soulrider, thats interesting!.. it doesn't show mistakes? what have tehy done to visual studio? it used to syntax highlight and show errors...
<ForgeAus> last time I used it it did anyhow
<soulrider> ForgeAus: it didnt show me anything at all
<soulrider> like
<soulrider> i made a simple program
<soulrider> and just because a for had a , instead of a; somewhere in it
<soulrider> it wouldnt compile
<soulrider> but wouldnt tell me where the error was or anything
<vince_> so bye every one nice job linux
<ForgeAus> thats probably because a, is perfectly valid syntax...
<soulrider> i already convinced 2 people to switch
<ForgeAus> it didn't see it as an error...
<soulrider> my dad said he wanted to try linux now
<soulrider> one of my classmates is installing ubuntu on his parent's machine
<soulrider> and i think hes also gonna use it
<vince_> yes
<soulrider> another classmate is gonna switch, he needs me to burnt he DVD
<ForgeAus> at least I know a , is useable in C++
<soulrider> and another one said he was downloading it
<eilker> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<soulrider> ForgeAus: like "for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++) ?
<ForgeAus> as to its placement, depends on how smart the Compiler/IDE is to figure out that stuff....
<soulrider> i added a , instead of a ; and it went berserk
<soulrider> i cant wait til feisty is out!
<ForgeAus> of course the syntax for the for statement uses the ;'s inside the ()'s but the question is are commas valid?... ie does it mean anyghing to say for (i = 0 , 4 ... )????
<ForgeAus> possibly Visual studio isn't set to pick that up as an error...
<soulrider> ForgeAus: i was looking for that damn error for like 10 minutes
<soulrider> in a 20 line code :P
<eilker> !ntfs-3g > eilker
<soulrider> ForgeAus: isnt that what its supposed to do? :P
<ForgeAus> well I know the syntax of the for statement it would have stuck out like a sore thumb for me...
<nosrednaekim> you should use python(auto error checking...);)
<nosrednaekim> not to start a flame fest or anything..
<ForgeAus> soulrider, perhaps, assuming the , is completely INVALID syntax... I'm not entirely certain its compeltely invalid...
<soulrider> i miss Eclipse for java development
<ForgeAus> hehe eclipse is kewl :)
<soulrider> i would program more, but no one makes apps for linux in java :P
<soulrider> its os easy to program in java!
<ForgeAus> you can even plug an open office plugin into it
<nosrednaekim> thats becuase java is a pain in Linux...
<nosrednaekim> at present
<PurdueBioBoy> hi all
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<soulrider> nosrednaekim: i never had a problem with it
<ForgeAus> in linux? eclipse works for linux, mac and Windows
<ForgeAus> is there a netbeans for linux?
<stra> hi - s.a.
<soulrider> java has been wonderful with me :P
<soulrider> ForgeAus: i think so
<soulrider> netbeans is o much better for making GUI java apps
<ForgeAus> I'd have to say I'm no java fan
<PurdueBioBoy> I need to put SCSI drivers on a floppy, but edgy eft won't recognize either floppy drive I put in my machine.  the BIOS sees them just fine though.  Any ideas?
<ForgeAus> I also prefer python (and/or Pascal)
<soulrider> i learned to program with it
<ForgeAus> and am looing into Haskel
<soulrider> well, im still learning
<ForgeAus> grr looking
<nosrednaekim> Python is the perfect language for Linux....
<n8k99> there is a netbeans for linux
<soulrider> n8k99: there probably i
<soulrider> s
* n8k99 downloading it now for my java calss at uni
<soulrider> i think i should learn py
<nosrednaekim> I like to compare python with Virtual basic
<ForgeAus> its good for kubuntu because a large enough chunk of KDE is written in it!
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<soulrider> n8k99: tried eclipse ?
<ForgeAus> virtual basic?
<nosrednaekim> Like I made a mod for guidance-power-manager to show watts...
<n8k99> soulrider: no, first day of class is today
<nosrednaekim> yeah..python is like the virtual basic of Linux...
<ForgeAus> don't you mean visual basic?
<soulrider> i think im gonna graba zureus and make it report fake stats :P
<ForgeAus> besides theres python for windows as well
<soulrider> n8k99: awesome! i would use Eclipse
<nosrednaekim> yeah... that.,.,.:-P
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<soulrider> i ehard its better than netbeans
<ForgeAus> (and visual basic with .NET hsa taken a whole different course)
<soulrider> i heard visual basic was utter crap
<n8k99> soulrider: i'll look into that as well
<nosrednaekim> soulrider: eclipse is in the repos...
<nosrednaekim> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ForgeAus> soulrider, depends on your viewpoint, it both is, and isn't
<firecrotch> soulrider:  It is :P
<soulrider> nosrednaekim: i know, i use it
<nosrednaekim> oh...ok
<soulrider> i thinkt he repo version is broken or somehting
<nosrednaekim> works for me(I don'tlike it though)
<soulrider> i should have programming books int he bathroom
<soulrider> its the only place i cna be quiet
<sparrw> Is the WD MyBook 320GB Premium Edition external hard drive compatible with linux?  I have seen reviews of similar models that are, but nothing specific to this model, and I cannot get it to work in linux.  My windows box had to install drivers and reboot to see it, which seems very fishy.
<ForgeAus> again I prefer Pascal (or in .NET's case Delphi or Chrome - which are Pascal derivatives) better
<firecrotch> soulrider: Haha, I have my VB.NET book in the bathroom, just in case I run out of TP
<soulrider> sparrw: is it USB ?
<sparrw> soulrider: and firewire
<soulrider> LOL firecrotch
<ForgeAus> lol firecrotch :)
<nosrednaekim> haha firecrotch
<soulrider_> im gonna take my Programming Challenges book tot he bathroom, theres a few chapters i need to read :P
<ForgeAus> still I havn't seen a linux IDE that beats the ease of use in Winforms in Visual Studio
<nosrednaekim> Winforms?
<raffytaffy> improvised explosive device?
<sparrw> ForgeAus: and you wont, until someone starts charging $400 for it
<ForgeAus> yeah system.windows.forms in .net
<firecrotch> I must admit, Visual Studio is pretty nice
<ForgeAus> sparrw, possibly but thats sad :(
<teepark> I'm having a problem with the multiverse repository... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12200/
<sparrw> visual studio and ms access are two of the big draws to windows, as a programmer
<ForgeAus> access?? are you serious?
<firecrotch> sparrw: acces?!
<ForgeAus> if tahts the case use kexi (at least I thnk thats what its called)
<sparrw> firecrotch: yes.  theres nothing like it in linux when you need a simple db with a simple UI fast
<nosrednaekim> access? I've heard...bad...things...
<ForgeAus> me 2 nos
<sparrw> nosrednaekim: very very bad.  the actual DB end of it sucks hard
<ForgeAus> access isn't good
<Xbehave> is there any ppis there an easy way to add tags to mp3s in bulk if its a CD
<sparrw> nosrednaekim: but the front end is so easy
<Xbehave> *is there an easy way to add tags to mp3s in bulk if its a CD
<firecrotch> sparrw: MySQL + phpmyadmin
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... such is the way MS is... all frontend
<sparrw> firecrotch: phpmyadmin cant do enough
<nosrednaekim> Xbehave: is its already ON the CD?
<sparrw> firecrotch: nor can it do what it can do fast enough
<nosrednaekim> or if you are trying to rip?
<firecrotch> sparrw: like what?
<Xbehave> nah i ripped a CD without an internet connection
<ForgeAus> koffices database compoenet (is it called kexi?) does .mdb's
<firecrotch> Or what about OOo DB?
<nosrednaekim> Xbehave: oh I see... so it souldn't connect to the CDDB?
<sparrw> firecrotch: like various 'view' configurations.  normal users arent going to wade through the query builder when they just want to see every customer named Smith
<raffytaffy> webmin + mysql:X
<frojnd> is there any amule similar thing that can be run in terminal?
<frojnd> non gui so I can start it with monitor
<firecrotch> sparrw:  For simple stuff like that, what about just using mysql from the command line?
<ForgeAus> whatever happened to pl/sql?
<jetsaredim> is there a way to tell knetworkmanager and/or ubtuntu as a whole to use dhcpcd instead of dhclient?
<kipseron_> kipseron
<NightBird> how would I make a .tar.bz2 file?
<jetsaredim> NightBird: tar -cjf
<adaptr> NightBird: tar cjf <filename> -C /dir/to/tar
<firecrotch> quick question:  How can I allow some programs (knetworkmanager for example) to run with root privileges without having to type in my password?
<adaptr> firecrotch: make exceptions in sudoers
* CarinArr wonders who decided the flag for bz2 should be j
<carlos_> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<genii> yes, man sudoers
<carlos_> I just updated kubuntu feisty and lost most of the kde styles!!
<genii> (for syntax)
<adaptr> CarinArr: b was already taken :)
<nosrednaekim> carlos: oh....
<Bonaldo2000> My ubuntu just freezed in the desktop and I could not do anything. This hasnt happens before. What might be the cause? Is it "what happens" or could it be serious?
<Bonaldo2000> sorry....Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> did strl + alt Bkspce do anything?
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: first determine if it's Xorg that is frozen, or the entire system
<nosrednaekim> *ctrl+alt+bkspce
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: I have rebooted, how can I check it? I was not able to switch to one of the other desktops...
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: you should have tried either restarting X, or going to a console
<adaptr> *could have, nobody's forcing you
<adaptr> whatever, it would have started with ctrl-alt
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: I did try to go to console....the keyboard did not respond...
<Bonaldo2000> I couldnt do anything
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: then it may have been a kernel panic - check your logs
<adaptr> messages, syslog, dmesg - whatever yields information
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: hm...ok which logs specifically?
<Bonaldo2000> ok...
<adaptr> way ahead of you
<Bonaldo2000> hehe
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: since edgy is not VERY stable, can this happen? Or might it be caused by hardware failure?
<adaptr> reading logs is an art all of its own, one that will be valuable the rest of your computer using days
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: not very stable ? how so ?
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: careful reviewing of logs will show you whether it's hard or soft
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: I mean it is "edgy", not very stable software all around, new versions and such
<adaptr> if it's reproducible in any way, it's probably hardware-related, but not necessarily hardware
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: again I ask: what do you mean ?
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: I will take a look at the logs then. Thanks.
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: edgy is just a name
<adaptr> sjeesh, some people read shit into everything
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: Hm, I may be wrong but I was under the impression that edgy was not meant to be a very stable release...like dapper f.ex.
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: not that it is UNstable...
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: nonsense, if it wasn't stable, then why bother releasing it at all ?
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: www.ubuntu.com, look around what the different releases mean
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: maybe for people who likes newer versions og some of the programs...and not very thouroghly tested versions.
<adaptr> Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake" was special in that it is an LTS release - *intended* to be Long-Term Supported
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: but as I say, it was only an idea I had...
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: crap the maybe's, okay ? perhaps you'd better read before you fantasize :)
<frojnd> how can I get size of file with cache? apt-cache search ?
<WorldBFree> where can i find the files vmlinuz and initrd.gz on the kubuntu iso.  i want to boot the iso from an hd
<frojnd> how can I get size of the package, with cache? apt-cache search ?
<adaptr> man apt-cache ? you could always feed it into dpkg...
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: It was not a very serious point, just something I think I read somewhere. Well, I will check logs...so better get back to Kubuntu...
<adaptr> if the package is already installed, it's easy - if not, fake an install, and it'll tell you
<adaptr> hrm.. bye
<savor> frojnd: apt-cache show packageName
<WorldBFree> where can i find the files vmlinuz and initrd.gz on the kubuntu iso. i want to boot the iso from an hd.  i cannot seem to find them exploring the iso
<sympa> hi people !
<firecrotch> sympa: hi!
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: specifically what log do you think I might take a look at?
<adaptr> all of the ones I mentioned
<sympa> You need to see that picture, it's my neibour's new uh .. I have no idea how you name that thing in english but it goes behind a bycyle, : http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zezellekubuntucharrettegw8.jpg
<sympa> it's awsome
<sympa> He's a fan huhu
<NightBird> how do I tell adept updater to not alert me about a certain package being available for update?
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: sorry, man, could you post them again? :-) I was just in windows but am now back in Kubuntu...
<tinin> Hello, anyone here using kubuntu Feysty beta ??
<tinin> feisty
<Skrot> I just installed it
<NightBird> I am
<tinin> so ave you got any problems?
<tinin> have
<NightBird> tinin: well... flgrx was a pain to get working again, for awhile I had a quantum network interface(it was simultaniously configured and not configured)...
<tinin> I just can't run any gtk application
<tinin> can you?
<NightBird> also I lost most of the widget styles
<NightBird> dunno, haven't tried
<tinin> so can you use firefox?
<NightBird> yes
<tinin> wow
<tinin> i get a weird error
<tinin> error while loading shared libraries /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 invalid ELF header
<tinin> how can uninstall this and reinstall it?
<fdoving> tinin: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtk2.0-0
<jhutchins> NightBird: Look at the bottom of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto for a link about "pinning".
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: there are a finite number of logs on your system
<NightBird> thank you jhutchins
<tinin> thanx
<tinin> trying
<jhutchins> NightBird: I haven't actually applied it myself, but you "
<jhutchins> pin" an application at a certain release.
<tinin> hey, now it runs
<tinin> thanx a lot!!
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: I cant really seem to make anything of it. What am I looking for? Also, since I have restarted isnt it the new logs I am looking at?
<smart_> !fix adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> jhutchins: I installed it manually... will that affect how I would do it then?
<smart_> !fix-adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !adept fix
<smart_> !fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: you're obviously looking at anomalies around te time of the crash
<LjL> !fix adept is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jhutchins> NightBird: Don't think so.
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<riuken> hello... how can i see other channels
<riuken> ?
<riuken> corazon
<teepark> ruiken: are you in Konversation?
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: I have a LOT of these: [17211459.696000]  hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01) . Appears my both my CD-ROM drives are very confused. Do you know what might cause this?
<riuken> no...
<riuken> i guees
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: could be any number of things.. the fact that both exhibit this could mean the IDE channel is b0rked, or the kernel did not assign sane IRQ/IO/MEM ranges, or you have bad disks in BOTH drives...
<adaptr> riuken: /list
<adaptr> or something... I don't do console :)
<riuken> thanks
<NightBird> well... that wasn't really the best option... but it will do for now...
<sparrw> firecrotch: people who dont know the meaning of "double click" have to be able to use the db frontend.  hence, access
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: yeah, or a bad cable maybe...
<teepark> riuken: <Ctrl>+J, then type in the channel name you want, starting with a '#' (now you are in #kubuntu)
<NightBird> I at least have 3d acceleration working
<Bonaldo2000> adaptr: but it shouldnt really make the entire machine crash...
<genii> I remember evry time I told my frient to left-click he would switch hands but hit the same button
<adaptr> Bonaldo2000: so that's not it, you say
<riuken> there is a way to look for an user? in all channels?
<adaptr> riuken: since the users are logged into the server, there should be
<teepark> riuken: "/query userName" will start a private message session with user 'userName'
<teepark> I don't know about searching for what channel they are in
<frojnd> hello! how can I get info about size of the installed package (before I do sudo apt-get install package) ??
<teepark> "sudo aptitude show package"
<teepark> does anybody know what I should do about this multiverse repo problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12212/ (lines 78-83)
<jhutchins> riuken: Yes.
<jhutchins> /whois <username>; in the server/status window if you have one.
<smart_> teepark, i got this also befor
<teepark> smart_: I've been getting it all day - did you get it fixed?
<jhutchins> teepark: comment out the sos line and let Hawkwind know.
<smart_> teepark, but i did some things wrong on my kubuntu and i install it agian from the begining and i dont have the problem know i dont know maybe the clean installtion fix it ...or you can do you list with easysource
<smart_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<riuken> i dopnt have one how i can get the server/status...
<smart_> teepark, maybe its with the source list try to make a new one with the site
<jhutchins> riuken: just do it in the channel window then.
<BluesKaj> teepark , that sources list has the wrong pkg names, the sources names should begin with deb
<teepark> it's the exact one from ubuntuguide.org
<jhutchins> smart_, teepark; Guys, comment out the repo for now and let hawkwind know there's a problem with it.
<teepark> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: No.
<BluesKaj> doesn't look like sources dpkg list to me , jhutchins
<jhutchins> teepark: Sorry, that's not hawkwind, it's the previous one that has the problem.
<smart_> BluesKaj, i dont think bec i generate the lst many times and its the same problem
<jhutchins> teepark: Hang on a bit, let me see what I can do.
<BluesKaj> oops sorry ... my noob knowledge showing thru
<firecrotch> ewww... 86 upgradable packages
<jhutchins> teepark: Sorry, too many things going on.
<jhutchins> teepark: Yes, it's http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse that has the problem.
<teepark> If I download the Packages.gz directly from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-i386/ is there any way I can use it in the update?
<teepark> that file seems to be fine
<BluesKaj> there alternate medibuntu repos :
<BluesKaj> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<BluesKaj> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<jhutchins> teepark: Yeah, I was going to say, I think they fixed it.
<jhutchins> teepark: It was probably in the middle of an update or something when you tried to grab it.
<teepark> no, it's been happening consistently, it just happened again
<Zhanev> i just downloaded (apt-get) beryl on feisty, anyone knows how to activate the emerald themes? my windows have to titlebar!
<Zhanev> (beryl works ok btw)
<jhutchins> teepark: Same repo?
<Tod> Hey people, I have a pretty embarasing problem. How do I change screen res. in KDE?? I installed kde-core just now and the screen res is to hight :/
<teepark> my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12218/
<jhutchins> teepark: try sudo apt-get update, see if that does any better.
<teepark> same problem
<jhutchins> Hmmm.
<genii> Tod ctrl -    and ctrl +
<Tod> genii, nothing happens :S
<Mena> The Stable Will Be out on 1 APRIL or a day on april
<genii> Tod then likely only 1 resolution is given in your xorg.conf file
<genii> (1 valid one anyhow)
<raffytaffy> sudo  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tod> genii, I can change screen res. in Gnome and XFCE without problem, so that cant be it :/
<raffytaffy> add proper resolution
<raffytaffy> save / restart x
<jhutchins> Tod: Could be a keyboard thing, there's a screen resize tool (krandrtray).
<jhutchins> raffytaffy: Read what he said.
<raffytaffy> just did...as soon as i finishes my last line ehh
<Tod> jhutchins, I'll see if I can find that!!
<jhutchins> Tod: System tray applet, may already be installed.
<genii> Mena I find it amusing that all the x.04 releases will ostensibly be on April Fool's Day
<Mena> hehehe ok
<Tod> It was installed! Thanks that worked great! :D
<Tod> brb
<Mena> !krandrtray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandrtray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !info krandrtray
<ubotu> Package krandrtray does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Mena> this the first time i hear about this tool it looks Good if it will make changing the screen res easy and adding more screens
<jhutchins> !find krandrtray
<ubotu> File krandrtray found in kcontrol, kde4base, kdebase-dbg
<Mena> hmmm ok
<wilman> does anyone know what my oss wave out device is? like /dev/....
<wilman> how can i find this ?
<adaptr>  /dev/snd/dsp
<adaptr> or /dev/dsp, even
<adaptr> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> he's stoopid
<wilman> ok
<wilman> thx man
<wilman> ooh and another thing
<jhutchins> oss is what we used to use before alsa.
<jhutchins> Open Source Sound.
<wilman> ok
<jhutchins> teepark: Maybe it's cached a corrupted .gz file?
<wilman> what is the command to see the inside of a directory?
<dejan> hello! I'm new user of linux ubuntu and I can't install VLC player! Can someone guide me step by step through plS!!!
<crdlb> wilman, ls /directory
<jhutchins> teepark: See if you can find a Packages.gz?
<jhutchins> dejan: sudo apt-get install vlc?
<wilman> ok
<teepark> I just ran the source-o-matic and generated a sources.list which includes multiverse, and aptitude update worked
<jhutchins> wilman:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<teepark> I can switch back if you want to keep debugging the problem
<teepark> but first I have to install some packages
<jhutchins> teepark: No need.
<Mena> it worked
<Mena> why didnt with me !
<jhutchins> Guess it is a source list problem.  Possibly a file got moved.
<Mena> maybe
<teepark> the file looked the same - one thing I notice is different in the new one is there is a us. prepended to the URL
<dejan> I downloaded vlc_0.8.6a-jb-videolan-1.tar.gz from ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu/sources, and what then?
<jhutchins> !build | dejan
<ubotu> dejan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jhutchins> dejan: 0.8.6 is available in universe.  Installing from tarballs breaks the dependency system.
<jhutchins> dejan: If you really, really want the tarball you should build a .deb and install that.
<dejan> :) that is nice but how... to do all that!
<dejan> i just whant to play mp3 for bigining
<jhutchins> dejan: How about sudo apt-get install vlc?
<jhutchins> !mpe | dejan
<jhutchins> !mp3 | dejan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> 'scuse.
<ubotu> dejan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wilman> there is no dev/snd/dsp
<wilman> controlC0  controlC2  midiC1D0  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1p  pcmC0D2p  pcmC0D3p  seq
<wilman> controlC1  midiC0D0   pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2c  pcmC0D3c  pcmC2D0c  timer
<dejan> is there any program for converting mp3 in ogg?
<jhutchins> wilman: Then the kernel module for your sound card is not loaded, and you probably need to review your alsa installation and configuration.
<wilman> hahaah lol
<wilman> noo my sound works
<jhutchins> wilman: With no digital signal processor?
<bobbyd> dejan: that's genrally a bad idea as you'll get nasty compression artifacts. but you could just use mplayer to dump all the files to .wav and then compress with oggenc
<wilman> i don't know about that
<wilman> but there is no dsp in the map snd
<jhutchins> wilman: Sorry, it's /dev/dsp.
<bobbyd> dejan: you could compress to .flac, the compression ratio is much worse, but you'd preserve the original data
<bobbyd> dejan: I think in mplayer it's "mplayer -ao pcm:file=output.wav yourfile.mp3"
<riuken> can anybody help me with tha make_fw command its says that cant find such command...
<nick_> hey....how can i set kubuntu to display my desktop wallpapers as my screensaver (i dont know where kubuntu saves the wallpaper)
* N6REJ boy did I get loast
<N6REJ> lost even
<N6REJ> ok, first problem I need to tackle... kaudiocreator goes HORRIBLY slow when ripping.
<nick_> ^tell me about it
<nick_> it goes fast on most machines but mine (and apperently yours lol)
<N6REJ> I have a relatively fast machine so I don't get it.
<olie> can anyone help me
<nick_> It must be a hardware issue, my machine is amd 1.8ghz w/1g ram and its REALLY slow
<Tm_T> olie: no, unless you tell what's the problem
<N6REJ> nick_: in the desktop are.. there's a tap
<nick_> tap...?
<N6REJ> nick_: mines a bit faster but same way.
<olie> i need help in getting xwine
<N6REJ> tab
<nick_> oh
<nick_> ok
<N6REJ> nick_: in display settings
<Tm_T> !wine | olie
<ubotu> olie: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nick_> display settings or configure desktop?
<N6REJ> nick_: hmmm could be either way
<juanfe> hello all
<Tm_T> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<N6REJ> OH CRUD!
<N6REJ> su is hosed
<juanfe> anyone has a laptop that works well with special function keys with Ubuntu?
<nick_> no tab
<nick_> i clicked the "show media" tab but it keeps repeating the same image from my desktop
<juanfe> mine don't work
<N6REJ> nick system_settings>desktop>look on the left 2nd or 3rd button down says "screen saver" :D
<juanfe> anyone has a toshiba laptop (satellite)
<juanfe> ?
<N6REJ> I'm 119 somebody, su has lost me as a doer!
<N6REJ> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LegolasV> I'm having a strange problem, the polyester style doesn't work in some programs. I can select it in KControl, but not in the ubuntu system settings panel..
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: Didn't you do sudo passwd directly after you installed it?
<Camaxtli> LegolasV: Those programs might be GTK
<Camaxtli> LegolasV: You can set their style in KControl's "GTK Theme Selector"
<N6REJ> Camaxtli: I was working on sometihng a minute ago and I forget what it was I'm trying hard to remember ( darn mental illness ) and it asked my my su pw
<LegolasV> Camaxtli: Konversation has it too
<N6REJ> troy@Bear:~$ sudo passwd
<N6REJ> sudo: unable to lookup Bear via gethostbyname()
<N6REJ> :(
<Camaxtli> LegolasV: Uhm, set everything to default options and then try again (I had a theme/style problem yesterday and after I did this it worked again)
<Camaxtli> Also be sure to press Apply a few times, 'cause KControl has a habit of not registering it
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: Nice, you overwrote sudo? :p
<N6REJ> apparently
<N6REJ> I think I moved me out of sudoers
<riuken> can anybody help me with tha make_fw command its says that cant find such command...
<Camaxtli> "<N6REJ> sudo: unable to lookup Bear via gethostbyname()" <- Sounds like a network error
<Camaxtli> Not a group error
<N6REJ> Camaxtli: thats the name of my box.
<N6REJ> oh, ok, thats what I was working with was smb.
<N6REJ> hang on
<philfo> N6REJ: here's the best way to do the install:
<riuken> can anybody help me with tha make_fw command its says that cant find such command...
<N6REJ> Camaxtli: ok, I was usuing smb4k and told ti to use SU permissions when mount/umount and it asked me the su pw so I told it and now I'm stuck.
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: If you want to have a root account, try this: Boot with liveCD, mount the root partition, chroot it, and then run sudo passwd to set a new root password
<philfo> gimpshop:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239277
<N6REJ> I can't undo cause kde comes back with su error
<reagleBRKLN> anyone know if there's a partimage channel? i installed feisty beta to give it a go, not worried because i just imaged my edgy root partition, went to restore
<reagleBRKLN> it and it failed!
<reagleBRKLN> so how do i know a backup image really works?
<N6REJ> philfo: hang on I got a minor 119 here, I lost sudo :(
<LegolasV> Camaxtli: doesn't seem to work, maybe it's just something because of the beta?
<N6REJ> how do I chroot it Camaxtli?
<tmske> hi, does someone know why ctrl+a acts like ctrl+q in my kde programs, I use a azerty keyboard
<N6REJ> Camaxtli: does it matter that root is on the second hd and not the first?
<tmske> and I am using feisty
<dejanpetrovic> is there anyone that have little time to explain me step by step how to install vlc player on private???
<dejanpetrovic> i just install ubuntu and i don't know what to do whit all that commands
<Mena> This channle will be for fiesty stable right ?
<Mena> channel*
<N6REJ> Mena: if its using the kde interface yes else ubuntu
<N6REJ> or xubuntu or.....
<Mena> ok
<neil__> anyone know a good free binary usenet client for ubuntu?
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: Not really, just as long as you chroot it and use the liveCD shell and sudo to give root a new password
<N6REJ> Camaxtli: I don't know how to chroot
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: Give me a sec and I'll get it from the Gentoo installation docs
<N6REJ> k ty
<LegolasV> tmske: systemsettings -> region -> keyboardlayout is it set up right?
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: mount /dev/hda<root partition #> /mnt; chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash
<Camaxtli> *correction:
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: mount /dev/hda<root partition #> /mnt; chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<LeeJunFan> how do you set the system default editor again? nano wordwrap really ticks me off :)
<N6REJ> k ty
<Hirs> hi
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: After that -> sudo passwd
<neil__> http://nzb.sourceforge.net/about/
<N6REJ> k
<tmske> LegolasV: I believe so, I've set dutch as my language and belgium be as keyboard layout
<neil__> has anyone used this, or can anyone recommend something better?
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: If it works you should after booting back into your install have access to the root account
<Hirs> Is there a way to NetworkManager to connect before login?
<N6REJ> k
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: In that case you can add yourself to sudo again if that's the problem
<N6REJ> the problem is that I'm no longer a member of /etc/sudoers
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: If that's the problem, just set a root password via liveCD chroot, then reboot and login as root. You should be capable of adding yourself again
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> back in a bit
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: And it should work because it's how I got root access back to my slackware box after my brother trashed it
<kipseron> !kdesu
<kipseron> somone can tell me how i do the command kdesu in ubuntu
<kipseron> ?
<kipseron> what the command in ubuntu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> whats the channel for the bot?
<polly1> I think there is a gktsu or something.
<LegolasV> tmske: belgium is always azerty isn't it? (I'm dutch) When belgium is above in the list of layouts and the variant is set up the way you need it it should work, for as far as I know (it works for me)
<kipseron> !gktsu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gktsu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> huh
<kipseron> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<frojnd> I can't see my panel
<frojnd> only K
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: If you need help on the liveCD install irssi or something on it so I can talk you through it should it be necessary.
<N6REJ> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<N6REJ> k
<frojnd> I run kicker but it doesn't help
<Mena> kill kicker at first
<Mena> killall kicker
<Mena> then run it myabe works
<Mena> sudo killall kicker
<LegolasV> isn't the K menu part of the kicker?
<Camaxtli> K Menu is an applet usually located on kicker
<Camaxtli> kicker is merely a panel you can configure.
<LegolasV> my guess would be all other applets were removed, although it would be strange :P
<Camaxtli> frojnd: Did you configure the kicker panel and gave unmarked the "stretch when needed" ?
<kekos_> hi
<kekos_> I have a problem with my wireless connection
<kekos_> could somebody help me?
<kekos_> hello??
<MepisReign> hello kekos
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LeeJunFan> kekos_: what kind of problem?
<kekos_> I have installed the drivers for my asuswl-138g
<kekos_> and it seems that the card is working
<kekos_> but when i try to connect to my bt-hub
<tmske> LegolasV: there is a bug report of it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/72619, and other things like  and ^ don't work either, I can't get the letter underneed the icon
<philfo> is there anywhere other than linuxprinting.org where I could find a driver for a printer?
<kekos_> i just can scan for networks
<MepisReign> can or can't?
<kekos_> but it doesnt allow me swich to network
<LeeJunFan> kekos_: does it find any?
<kekos_> i can
<kekos_> yes
<kekos_> mine
<kekos_> and 3 more
<kekos_> but it says out of range
<kekos_> but
<kekos_> if i use wireless assistant
<kekos_> it say that it has a good signal
<kekos_> but neither i'm be able to connect
<Iwonder|too> kekos_: iwconfig (interface) see if the info is corect
<kekos_> how can i do that?
<Iwonder|too> \in konsole
<Mena> There is an app in adept search for kdockstuffs or something like that as i guess
<kekos_> it says this: wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any
<kekos_>           Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<kekos_>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Sensitivity=-200 dBm
<kekos_>           RTS thr:2346 B   Fragment thr:2346 B
<kekos_>           Power Management:off
<kekos_>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<kekos_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<kekos_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<LeeJunFan> !pastebin | kekos_
<ubotu> kekos_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Iwonder|too> it didn't6 connect to the network
<kekos_> ok
<kekos_> sorry
<LegolasV> tmske: those work here: . Your problem is exactly the same as the reported bug? (I'm not sure if there's a solution known)
<bobesponja> when I click on a link in konqueror it goes on top of the window first and then change page, does it happen to you to?
<kekos_> i'm not connected
<Iwonder|too> i dunno why i had the same problem with wireless assistant,had to start it as sudo to make it switch
<bobesponja> top of the page I meant
<kekos_> but the network card is working, dont it?
<LeeJunFan> kekos_: if you don't have any encryption on your network at the moment you can try connecting by hand by issuing iwconfig wlan0 essid [your network name] 
<Iwonder|too> looks like it type ifconfig wlan0
<kekos_> I have encription
<tmske> LegolasV: the bug only reports the behaviour in kate, but I have it in every kde-app, so no ctrl+a or ctrl+z for me, and I don't think there is a solution known
<Iwonder|too> i can tell you how to make it work in shell,but not in kwifimanager
<kekos_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12239/
<Iwonder|too> if ifconfig shows wlan0 has an ip and route -n shows a gateway then sudo iwconfig wlan0 key yourkey
<Camaxtli> Don't use kwifimanager, Network-Manager is easier to use.
<Axel> alguien sabe como puedo instalar un programa en kubuntu?
<Iwonder|too> well iwconfig wlan0 essid yournetwork key yourkey
<neil__> Don't suppose anyone here is familiar with SABnzbd here?
<neil__> I need to know how to check my python version...
<kekos_> sorry?
<LeeJunFan> I think I'm going to write a python script for ubuntu users to run a shell command and pipe it to the python script and submit it automatically to pastebin and return a link. that'd be handy.
<neil__> hmm
<neil__> python reports that it is v2.4.4
<neil__> but I can see python folders that are 2.5
<neil__> why wouldnt it run 2.5 by default?
<Iwonder|too> kekos  do you have wireless assistant?
<LeeJunFan> neil__: dpkg -l | grep python
<kekos_> <Iwonder|too> can you tell me if i can use another network manager or what i have to do?
<LeeJunFan> neil__: feisty has 2.5 as default
<archangel_> Do i have to reinstall to upgrade OS versions?
<neil__> hmm yeah, only 2.4.4 is installed, my bad
<kekos_> i'm using kwifi manager
<alphi_> has anyone here installed Comedi on a Kubuntu system ?
<neil__> am I better leaving 2.4.4 and waiting for feisty?
<LeeJunFan> !upgrade | archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Iwonder|too> get wireless assistant
<neil__> Wonder if anything relies on it being 2.4.4
<Iwonder|too> it works better with the hhcp client
<LegolasV> tmske: I'm not sure, the problem for me is that all site I can find about azert and KDE are french. And I'm not good at french =/
<Axel>   I need to install a program in kubuntu somebody knows?
<archangel_> problem is adept doesnt work anymore
<LeeJunFan> neil__: probably not - I think both can exist peacfully on the system at the same time.
<kekos_> i have wireless assistant as well, and it says that the signal is ok but i cannot connect
<Mena> !ask |Axel
<kekos_> when i run wireless assistant
<ubotu> Axel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kekos_> it sasy
<neil__> how would it choose which python version would run which files though?
<kekos_> it says
<LeeJunFan> neil__: if you find something that breaks with one you can change it to the other by editing the first line of the script that is #!/usr/bin/python to #!/usr/bin/python2.4
<Sanne> Axel: what was the language you posted in earlier?
<neil__> okay :D
<neil__> thanks
<LeeJunFan> np
<kekos_> that i'm not runing the program as root
<archangel_> how do I get adept working again
<kekos_> and might have some problems
<LeeJunFan> !adeptfixcrash | archangel_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptfixcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iwonder|too> dpkg --configure -a
<kekos_> how can i run it as root
<kekos_> ?
<Mena> !fix
<Camaxtli> Archangel_: Try: dkpkg --configure -a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<archangel_> ok
<Camaxtli> Archangel_: Try: sudo dkpkg --configure -a
<abortd__> what program?
<Iwonder|too> kekos_: sudo wlassistant
<abortd__> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Camaxtli> Argh I can't type
<Camaxtli> Archangel_: Try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
* Camaxtli sighs
<tmske> LegolasV: well my frensh is not that good.  I think I will do a fresh reinstall when feisty goes stable and hope that the problem is solved then
<emet> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<LeeJunFan> !adeptcrashfix |arch
<ubotu> arch: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<emet> how do I do package
<emet> !info emacs
<ubotu> emacs: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<emet> ?
<archangel_> I get command not found
<frojnd> ok guys: I need to install something that I could run XP... so I am thinking about KVM or vmware, what do u suggest?
<Iwonder|too> emet:  what you want to know?
<Camaxtli> Archangel_: I made a type -> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AbortD> that you could run in xp
<AbortD> is that what u mean?
<dthacker> Hello, how can I tell which version of Kubuntu I have installed on a machine? (Dapper or Edgy?)
<Iwonder|too> frojnd:  i've used vmware ware with xp,it works well
<AbortD> dthacker: is it 6.10?
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: vmware is good for that.
<kekos_> nice, i'm connected
<LegolasV> tmske: maybe you can try on #ubuntu-nl, there more flamish(? - I mean "vlaams") people there
<kekos_> thank you
<emet> why is emacs so big
<archangel_> still getthe error
<Sanne> dthacker: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Camaxtli> archangel: What error do you get exactly?
<dthacker> AbortD: not sure. is there a uname fllag or version file somewhere?
<tmske> dthacker: you could look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<AbortD> i guess do what Sanne said
<Sanne> :)
<AbortD> :P
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: cat /etc/issue
<archangel_> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem
<archangel_>  Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<dthacker> Sanne: /etc/lsb-release had the info.  Thank you all.
<Sanne> dthacker: you're welcome :)
<LegolasV> Camaxtli: polyester works again, just needed an apt-get update and upgrade :) effect of the beta I guess :P
<AbortD> im guessing u have edgy right dthacker?
<dthacker> nope, dapper.   Thinking about testing the update tool on it.
<archangel_> naturally I tried those other commands, but to no avail
<Camaxtli> Archangel_: Try " sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" and if that fails check the wiki
<Iwonder|too> sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Camaxtli> |wonder|toot: You want to know what that command does?
<Iwonder|too> no,i've become aquaited with it
<Iwonder|too> when adept crashes
<archangel_> Kill process 18669 ? (y/N)
<Mena> archangel, try this  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<N6REJ> fixed!
<Camaxtli> |wonder|too: hehe, you also had that problem a few times already?
<Iwonder|too> quite a few
<archangel_> Kill process 18669 ? (y/N)
<N6REJ> Camaxtli: didn't have to do all that, just reboot into recovery mode, and FIX the sudoers file it was hosed
<N6REJ> then reset the passwd just to be safe
<Iwonder|too> archangel_: what is process 18699?
<Mena> archangel_, if it was locked do this killall adept_manager as i guess if it was asking a bout killing adept kill it bec maybe its locked
<archangel_> no idea
<archangel_> doesnt say
<N6REJ> wonder think of it as a job #
<Iwonder|too> ps aux|grep 18669
<N6REJ> each time something needs to happen it is given a job#
<N6REJ> it will be different everytime.
<Iwonder|too> weird
<Iwonder|too> what is wanting to kill it
<N6REJ> nah, the system has to keep track of everything that is happeing
<archangel_> do I close out and not answer?
<N6REJ> are you asking how to kill it?
<fribuntu> Hi
<fribuntu> anyone with audio codec knowledge in here?
<zerothis> i setup an old computer with 6 2GB and one 8GB drive. i was advised to put different folders on each drive and /home on the 8GB. but the drive with /usr is running out of space. I have 7GB free on the 8GB drive. is there a way to move /usr to the 8GB without losing any data. can I manually create a /usr on the 8GB, cp the files over, erase the original /usr and create a link to the new user where the old /usr was?
<Mena> you was fixing adept so kill it what wrong
<archangel_> Kill process 18669 ? (y/N)         <--- how should I answer?
<N6REJ> y
<fribuntu> Can someone explain to me if there is a theoretical difference between an mp3 played back directly and mp3 converted to WAV, burned to CD and then played via a CD player?
<Iwonder|too> archangel_:  depends on what app that is a PID to
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: Oh right, that was an option too :p
<zerothis> mp3 < compressed. mp3 to WAV to CD makes an ordanary CD
<N6REJ> fribuntu: everytime you change something like audio it loses some "headroom" so it is slightly or maybe majorily denegrated each time.
<Camaxtli> N6REJ: But still you learned something I hope ;) Also, I recommend setting a root password know to you still.
<N6REJ> fribuntu: the least number of times you have to convert it the better
<N6REJ> Camaxtli: yep, I'll remember what to do from now on :D
<fribuntu> N6RE: THe qustion is if mp3 converted back to PCM audio directly or indirectly makes a measurable difference.
<N6REJ> I'm used to having just root, so having sudo was kinda a nice fall back.
<N6REJ> fribuntu: it can, yes.  It depends on the encoding/decoding software/hardware doing the work.
<n8k99> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<N6REJ> fribuntu: the real question is how much of a diff, and that can vary tremendously
<fribuntu> N6REJ: I do not know how mp3 decoding works and what the intermediate steps are. But my guess is, first step is to reproduce PCM and then DAC it via the soundchip, then amplify it then you hear it :)
<fribuntu> N6REJ: Suppose it is the same codec.
<N6REJ> fribuntu: yeah, basically
<fribuntu> N6REJ: So if you take that intermediate PCM, burn it onto a CD according to Redbook standard and have the CD player read, DAC and amplify it, where is the difference if any?
<N6REJ> fribuntu: again you've got hardware involved.  Is the hardware designed to be hq like say a moog system would be, or low end like ess? see what I mean?
<N6REJ> the quality of the dac
<neil__> Error reading /home/neil/.nano_history: Permission denied
<neil__> hmm
<neil__> anyone know how to repair that?
<nicoc> hello everybody
<LeeJunFan> wohoo! my qt is pretty again :) hehe. Nothing like having a nice beryl desktop with qt stuck in 1997 look :)
<N6REJ> the quality of the d/a converter
<chijin> i would rather get a lossless version of the music and burn that
<nicoc> can anyone help me installing kubunto on a mac?
<zerothis> any thoughts on moving /usr to my 8GB ?
<N6REJ> zerothis: there is a way to do that but I can't remember.
<fribuntu> N6REJ: I see what you mean. But even if you have high quality hardware, can it make a difference to an already "lame" digital signal?
<BluesKaj> there is no redbook std for mp3 encoding , only for PCM or wav in this case
<LeeJunFan> neil__: sudo chroot -R neil /home/neil
<LeeJunFan> neil__: oops, just a sec.
<LeeJunFan> neil__: sudo chown -R neil /home/neil
<neil__> thanks :)
<archangel_> USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<fribuntu> BluesKaj: That's what I said. Convert mp3 to PCM and burn it onto CD according to Redbook std.
<zerothis> N6REJ: way as in configure it or way as in the sloppy manually rearranging i purposed?
<archangel_> I'm lost
<N6REJ> fribuntu: yes actually.  Some systems are designed to "clean" a signal and restore some of the "lost headroom"  The methods they use to do this vary from system to system.  For example I would never pit my tv card against a studios video encoder but for home it works great.
<N6REJ> zerothis: no there is one step you have missing and it deals with /etc/fstab and a mv command but thats as much as I can remember right now.
<BluesKaj> it's not gonna sound like a PCM or wav'd cd is my point...it's still gonna be mp3 quality
<Mena> archangel_, what is the error in teh ifrst place i mean why cant you open it form the first ?
<Mena> the*
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: maybe, what quality was the mp3 encoded at :P
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: what quality is the audio encoding at?
<N6REJ> I can easily make a 22k mono mp3 :D
<BluesKaj> well N6REJ , that depends the the compression bit rate that the mp3 was encoded to
<N6REJ> and then output it as a 44k stereo audio cd, but it wont' be.
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: exactly my point.
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: and how much noise was introduced when it was encoded/decoded/reencoded.
<AbortD> YEAH EXACTLY!
<N6REJ> lol
<Mena> archangel_, try to run it on terminal and tell us what is coming up do this on terminal kdesu adept_manager
<BluesKaj> I'd search for a lossless version of that music if you want the CD quality
<philfo> N6REJ: I got GIMPshop installed very correctly.  it was a snap
<archangel_> error is this:  The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: yes.  use the highest quality source you can and then save it the same way.
<archangel_> Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<N6REJ> philfo: cool!
<Mena> archangel_, ok do this on terminal
<Axel> i need help in spanish
<N6REJ> philfo: lets sidebar if I'm done here.
<N6REJ> !es | Axel
<ubotu> Axel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<philfo> np
<archangel_> I "think' the reason is that my sources.list is completely blank.
<Mena> archangel_, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<N6REJ> !easysource | archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> soundcards on pcs aren't exactly hi end HiFi circuitry...try to bypass them if possible by using image files
<archangel_> however I dont know enough about linux to know its structure
<fribuntu> N6REJ: Thanks for the info :)
<pixelation> this is such a noob thing, but I've been working on it for hours, all I want to do is put some files on a floppy, can anyone help?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: I would agree with you unless your talking roland or moog
<Mena> archangel_, to check you r source list do this kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mena> in terminal :)
<AbortD> whats como estas mean?
<N6REJ> fribuntu: sorry if I got to technical, its kinda a hobby and I'm a bit extreme about it.
<adaptr> hoe are you
<archangel_> thanks  :)
<adaptr> how :)
<N6REJ> AbortD: what is your name
<AbortD> haha
<AbortD> i greated people with that before
<N6REJ> excuse me.
<N6REJ> how are you
<N6REJ> my bad
<AbortD> oh haha
<AbortD> what abot prospero?
<N6REJ> como te llama is what is your name
<AbortD> i think thats how u spell it
<N6REJ> prosper
<BluesKaj> where does one find Roland & Moog soundcards for pc's ? :)
<N6REJ> syntax is important
<AbortD> surely not in a ubuntu chan!
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: from roland.  pro-audio places.
<archangel_> sheesh......errors all over the place
<pixelation> could someone type out the quick and dirty ways to move files on to my floppy?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: you'd be amazed what you can do with pc's
<BluesKaj> I think my bandmate had a Roland keyboard once
* N6REJ pick up paper drop on floppy DONE
<Mena> archangel_, with ? or this comes up after  doing this sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<archangel_> ok, well I was wrong.... its not COMPLETELY blank, it has the letter "m" in it
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> ok, are we done with the audio lesson?
<ctw> Hi! Since my last upgrade I cannot use my NVidia driver anymore. I get the following error message: Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<pixelation> N6REJ I don't see a floppy to drop media on... you mean /media/floppy0 or ???
* genii ponders what to do with this old scsi combo floppy drive
<BluesKaj> N6REJ, dunno much about musical instument amplification , ... I'm just an ol' drummer :)
<ctw> Is there anything I can do on my end to fix this, or do I have to wait for a fix in Ubuntu?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: the amps make all the diff in the world!
<N6REJ> sounds like i"m done with the audio for now.... lets go philfo
<philfo> right on
<BluesKaj> yeah, we have Carvin , cybertwin, fender amps etc etc
<pixelation> :( what is the path of my floppy.
<archangel_> the errors come up after" kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zerothis> i saw an alternitive to source-o-matic in my available packages, i planned to install it if s-o-m didn't work to my satifaction. s-o-m didn't. but now the alternitive isn't available anymore (thanks to s-o-m)
* N6REJ kicks fill to the other room
<Sanne> pixelation: by default it's /media/floppy
<Mena> archangel_, ok
<pixelation> ok, I wll try that, but I thought I already had. :/
<pixelation> this is so dumb I've been working on it for 4 hours
<archangel_> does that mean I need another sources.list file?
<Mena> archangel_, in any way generate your source list and try sudo apt-get update and see whats happning :) if there was any errors tell us what is the error :)
<archangel_> or do I have a backup?
<Sanne> pixelation: what do you get when you type: ls -l /media
<philfo> N6REJ, what is the dang command to log into the pm's again?
<N6REJ> yooo hooo philfo
<philfo> see above
<N6REJ> look up bud its already open LOL
<archangel_> how do I generate a source list?
<Mena> archangel_, you have a backup if you at first do this to back it up sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<ctw> I'm running feisty, btw
<Mena> to generate go here
<philfo> I'm not logged in
<archangel_> sheesh, I'm like a retard
<N6REJ> oh, query
<Mena> !esaysouce |archangel_
<c1|freaky> why is KDE better than GNOME? some opinions?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esaysouce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !easysource |archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<archangel_> ok thanks
<Sanne> c1|freaky: mostly preference. Mine is configurability and some great apps.
<c1|freaky> ok, some more?
<archangel_> be back soon
<Mena> archangel_. follow the instaruction on the pages and choose then creat then copy it to the source.lst after opning it with kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<pixelation> just some stupid stuff that says root root or something, I mean there HAS to be a super easy way to do this.  That's why I'm freakin out heh.
<marcspages> can someone tell me if samba not feling happy on Feisty?
<Sanne> pixelation: lol! That's not stupid stuff. I like to see the output, please paste it to the pastebin. And please type my name so my chat program notifies me when you talk to me.
<Mena> i think they make samba more easy to use on fiesty :)
<AbortD> Sanne: thats why i use kde
<Sanne> AbortD: :)
* genii thinks about cp /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list     then handediting the locale
<AbortD> ew kopete for irc
<N6REJ> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<philfo> N6REJ, ok I forgot what goes with my pword to log in to the PM's
<marcspages> Mena: I wish someone would MAKE it easier. Still have to play with the /etc/samba/smb.conf file to get it to work (somewhat), but there appears to be a problem charing files from Feisty to Win.
* N6REJ /msg nickserv identify pwdgoeshere
<N6REJ> marcspages: I still don't have samba working right but will soon
<tekteen> can someone help me. I am trying to disable the default kde power manager on my laptop.
<Mena> marcspages, i dont know much a bout samba and configurring it but if you are on fiesty try this channel may they offer more help  #ubuntu+1
<philfo> GD!!  unknown command
<tekteen> can someone help me. I am trying to disable the default KDE power manager on my laptop.
<marcspages> N6REJ: Please tell me the secret - I've set up samba on 6.10 so many times without issue, but 7.04 just keeps stating "not accessible" even though the share is right and files are shared and share user set up (like this is not the first time I've done this!).
<tekteen> can someone help me. I am trying to disable the default kde power manager on my laptop.
<tekteen> it starts automaticaly
<N6REJ> i'm using edgy
<N6REJ> like I said I still have issues I haven't resolved
<tekteen> what are the4y
<tekteen> they
<BluesKaj> tekteen, sys/settings/monitor&display/powersaving/adminmode/enable power saving
<N6REJ> hang on on phone with m$ LOL
<marcspages> N6REJ: Edgy works perfectly - no problems there - it's 7,04 I'm bashing my head against wall with
<tekteen> ty
<marcspages> Mena: Ta - will try new channel.
<Mena> ok :)
#kubuntu 2007-03-27
<tekteen> I have not used feisty. sorry
<ToolBust> how can I watch this? mms://galileo.netpoint.com.br/tvrock1
<hybrid> mine is registered
<ToolBust> any one can help me?
<AbortD> !mss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> worth a try :P
<BluesKaj> ToolBust, just ask
<hybrid> BluesKaj: he already did
<BluesKaj> yeah, ...i'm slow
<ToolBust> that's an online tv channel but I don't know how to watch it
<BluesKaj> ToolBust, what the site URL ?
<hybrid> ToolBust: get mplayer
<ToolBust> mms://galileo.netpoint.com.br/tvrock1
<AbortD> there are online tv channels?
<BluesKaj> no that's not the site
<LeeJunFan> vlc or kaffeine can play it as well.
<genii> put the mms url into mplayer instead of the browser
<hybrid> AbortD: ever heard of web2.0?
<Iwonder|too> libmmsh: http status not 2xx: >500 Internal Server Error<
<ToolBust> let me try
<LjL> AbortD: there's plenty of them
<AbortD> nope
<AbortD> that is sweet
<Iwonder|too> ToolBust: that is down
<AbortD> is there a tnt online?
<hybrid> AbortD: wow your missin out
<AbortD> TNT rocks
<hybrid> TNT?
<hybrid> didnt they change their name?
<AbortD> hell if i know
<hybrid> no that was tnn nvm
<AbortD> they have charmed on that channel
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, it's Turner Internet Television now :)
<AbortD> greatest channel ever
<hybrid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_2.0
<AbortD> u gotta pay for it?
<Iwonder|too> internet tv channels?
<hybrid> i want a joost invite
<AbortD> is there like 3 hour commercials?
<hybrid> ABC and NBC but up there stuff
<hybrid> if you buy it for $2 no commercials
<hybrid> if not there are a few
<MidMark> hi
<Silveira_Neto> Should I download kubuntu-7.04-beta-alternate-i386.iso or the kubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso ??
<AbortD> do they got tnt?
<MidMark> is there some strange thing with cronjob less than every 5 minutes timer?
<AbortD> is it a windows app?
<hybrid> joost? now its cross platform
<hybrid> about streaming tv
<AbortD> joost?
<hybrid> but its mac and windows atm, its still beta
<AbortD> i thought we were talking about web 2.?
<AbortD> 0
<hybrid> lol
<AbortD> hm
<LjL> hybrid: interesting to note that the Web 2.0 wikipedia page contains neither the word "tv", nor "video", nor "stream", nor "station"... :P
<hybrid> you had me goin for a minute
<AbortD> haha
<hybrid> LjL: iptv is a web2.0 thing
<AbortD> i want tnt tell me what i get to see it
<ToolBust> my mplayer doesn't open
<neil__> I've got a terminal running a script I want to leave running
<BluesKaj> mms is totem movie player not mplayer
<LjL> hybrid: says who? what the heck does web 2.0 mean, even? one of the first words wikipedia uses is "perceived"
<neil__> is there a way to fork it now?
<neil__> Or is it too late
<LjL> streaming video is streaming video, there's no new version of anything involved
<ToolBust> I know but the mplayer does't opens
<genii> neil__ Shoulda ran it with -d switch
<AbortD> HOW DO I WATCH TNT?!
<Iwonder|too> i got 500 server down error on that link
<stra> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LeeJunFan> mms is multimedia stream, lots of players will play it as long as it's a video codec that's supported.
<hybrid> LjL: dude
<philfo> who do I contact to find out what my freenode pword is?  I could have sworn I got it right.
<hybrid> streaming video has changed ALOT
<LjL> AbortD: i suppose that, instead of asking like a dozen times and SHOUTING, you've tried things like "tnt streaming" on google?
<hybrid> ie youtube
<LeeJunFan> VLC can even create mms and serve it.
<hybrid> then there is live streaming
<AbortD> :P
<stra> !automatix
<AbortD> i didnt know it could stream!
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BluesKaj> you tube uses Flash
<fribuntu> N6REJ: I wanted it technical. In fact I want to encourage you to be even more techical :)
<LjL> what technobabbling... bah, call it whatever you like. as long as it doesn't congest my uplink.
<BluesKaj> LjL, if one wants to see all the video stuff on the web theses days all those browser codec plugins are necessary
<ToolBust> Is there any other player for mms?
* genii forces the world to go ogg/FLAC
<Iwonder|too> kafffeine treied ton play it
<Iwonder|too> but returned 500 internal server error
<ToolBust> yes i've tried
<ToolBust> what else is left?
<ToolBust> any other players?
<Iwonder|too> 500 means the link is bad
<BluesKaj> ToolBust, did you try totem ?
<Iwonder|too> well down
<ToolBust> but I can watch it on windows
<ToolBust> windows media player
<genii> I'm getting a 500 on that site too
<LjL> BluesKaj: which is why i do without seeing it :)
<ToolBust> BluesKaj: no I did not
<ToolBust> then why does it work on windows?
<BluesKaj> ToolBust, sudo apt-get install totem
<N6REJ> stuipd m$ wanted to know why I wouldn't use their crappy accounting program.  So I told'm the truth.. they went HUH? it does that? oh wow, it does... OOOPS
<Mena> mplayer is good media player :) and also more cool with Kmplyer :)
<N6REJ> fribuntu: np, just got me on a soapbox for a minute LOL
<enotee> when go to install firefox its no in adept what do i do
<BluesKaj> hehe, totem player is broken on my pc :) ...sheesh
<philfo> N6REJ: how to retrieve my pword?
<ToolBust> mms://rr5.redeupx.net/160on/videos/ingames/outubro/04/ingames.wmv Try this one
<N6REJ> philfo: I don't know let me look
<Mena> enotee, ar e you sure
<philfo> thx
<Mena> enotee, try to search it on adept
<fribuntu> N6REJ: If I may ask a totally unrelated sound question
<enotee> ya has some lang support but not the browser itself
<N6REJ> fribuntu: sure
<fribuntu> N6REJ: I am trying to play Neverwinter Nights under my Kubuntu Linux. It runs just find and looks really shiny. However, I do have some sound issues I cannot explain.
<Mena> enotee, how i dont know why but its there ny defualt
<Mena> by*
<N6REJ> philfo: try "drop" or "info" instead of identify
<Camaxtli> philfo: You can't retrieve passwords, they're stored by a hashing scheme iirc.
<fribuntu> N6REJ: Whenever I enter certain areas, I get a horrible sort of "white noise" sound for a few seconds.
<Camaxtli> Or is this IRC?
<fribuntu> N6REJ: Doing the same with the windows version results in crystal clear sound.
<enotee> thats what i thought but its not
<fribuntu> N6REJ: Any idea where to look for the cause of that? NwN is using SDL libs.
<N6REJ> fribuntu: NN as I recall is a directX intensive program.  I would question wether there needs to be special settings for 3d for *nix
<Mena> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<fribuntu> N6REJ: Hmm, graphics is OpenGL, do you mean 3D sound?
<philfo> ok, then how to change the pword?
<N6REJ> Mena: its not the deafult in kubuntu though
<Mena> yes i know
<N6REJ> fribuntu: I wonder if open is cause that.
<Mena> N6REJ, yes i know but its there by defualt
<fribuntu> N6REJ: I have been experimenting with  various sound settings (number of voices, etc.) but no success.
<Kr4t05> Okay, I have a question. Many moons ago, I attempted to install K3d from the repos. Sadly, the package was broken. Now, that package is trapped in apt-limbo and attempts to install everytime I use apt-get. I want to stop this behavior and remove that package from apt's to-do list.
<Camaxtli> philfo: Go to recovery mode and login as root, then use "passwd <username>" to set a new password
<N6REJ> Mena: no not on a clean kubuntu install
<fribuntu> N6REJ: I did not understand your last remark ... can you rephrase please?
<Mena> yes
<enotee> i just installed the 64 bit version of 6.10 and is not there
<philfo> I'm talking about in freenode just to enable me to use PM
<N6REJ> philfo: I'm not really unless you drop or perhaps register again.
<N6REJ> hang on one phil
<Mena> enotee, try this again plz in terminal apt-cache search firefox
<N6REJ> fribuntu: frame rate?
<N6REJ> fribuntu: remember that opengl uses software I believe to handle the graphics more then hardware where directX is just the opposite.
<fribuntu> N6REJ: Hmm, I have no idea how to read the framerate. I am talking about audio noise, not graphics. Just in case we are talking of different things.
<N6REJ> fribuntu: somewhere there is a translator transalting the sound and video from directx type stuff to *nix
<N6REJ> fribuntu: they can interelate.  If one is hogging more resources then the other
<N6REJ> fribuntu: like two kids fighting over the same ball
<fribuntu> fribuntu: As I said, the graphics is OpenGL, not direct3D as far as I know. That way it was easier to port to MAC and Linux.
<Mena> enotee, maybe bec its 64 version i dont know   but if it was try to download it and install it manually from the site
<N6REJ> fribuntu: I don't really know, perhaps there's a nwn channel?
<philfo> ok, now to re-register
<N6REJ> philfo: good job
<fribuntu> fribuntu: Maybe a newer version of libsdl could help. I am using some ancient version that comes with the game.
<enotee> k thanks
<N6REJ> fribuntu: that VERY well could do it.  Drivers always make a big diff.
<philfo> what's the command line again?
<Kr4t05> I love how everyone else get's a prompt answer, and I'm left waiting... Everytime..
<N6REJ> philfo: /msg nicserv register yourpw
<Mena> ok if you come again on another time maybe some one would help more to see if you cant add it to the adept manager :)
<Mena> can*
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: I can only type so fast.
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: whats the prob?
<enotee> i just downloaded it , its in .gz file how do i install
<Kr4t05> N6REJ: Okay, I have a question. Many moons ago, I attempted to install K3d from the repos. Sadly, the package was broken. Now, that package is trapped in apt-limbo and attempts to install everytime I use apt-get. I want to stop this behavior and remove that package from apt's to-do list.
<genii> Camaxtli: He forets his irc password
<fribuntu> N6REJ: If I only knew where ubuntu stores it's libsdl and how to link it to the game's libs.
<Mena> enotee, follow the instruction on the site  but i think its often by extracting it as i guess
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: sudo apt-get --purge remove k3d && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Camaxtli> genii: That sucks :p
<enotee> k thanks i'll try
<Mena> enotee, ok
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: make that --purge sorry
<Mena> enotee, hey opera also is a good browser :)
<Camaxtli> Opera <3
<Kr4t05> N6REJ: Wait... what?
<philfo> unknown command.  !GD!  sorry.  I'm hungry.  have a massive headache.  and need to learn this language
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: type what I put in the window
<N6REJ> philfo: wanna try another day?
<philfo> sure.
<Kr4t05> N6REJ: Doesn't work.
* Kr4t05 pastebind
* Kr4t05 pastebins*
<N6REJ> ok, phil, np
<neil__> Is there a way in ubuntu to restart x without it logging you out and closing everyinth?
<neil__> I'm sure I can normally do that...
<Kr4t05> N6REJ: http://pastebin.ca/411292
<philfo> N6REJ: I did the seamless GIMPshop install using this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239277
<kristjan_> neil__: it will destroy all your current work that hasn't saved
<N6REJ> philfo: ty I'll try that
<philfo> ok.  frustrated is leaving the building to go take some photos with film.
<kristjan_> neil__: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: ewww thats a nasty... its like it lost some files.   did you remove any directorys?
<Kr4t05> N6REJ: Nada
<fribuntu> N6REJ: Just to give some result: changing the SDL libs made things worse ... so the problem is related. Darn.
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: ok, this is going to sound stupid, but try this... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install k3b && sudo apt-get --purge remove k3b && sudo apt-get autoremove
<N6REJ> fribuntu: at least you narrowed it down :D
<N6REJ> fribuntu: how about the sound card driver itself?
<N6REJ> fribuntu: lower the quality of the sound?
<N6REJ> brb
<c1|freaky> i love kubuntu :D
<fribuntu> N6REJ: Hmm, maybe some kernel tweaks to the driver ...
<Kr4t05> N6REJ: Did not work.
<soulrider> im sad, one of my HDs is almost dead... il probably lose a 120gb drive with all of the data inside...
<Kr4t05> Someone needs to file a bug-report against this package... >>
<fribuntu> N6REJ: I'll have to look up boot options.
<fribuntu> ck804 on board sound ...
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: ok, wait, let me think.
<N6REJ> there's an ignore dependencies option
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: please type sudo apt-get autoclean and try again
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: after autoclean please do sudo apt-get check
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: let me know if it says anything useful
<Kr4t05> N6REJ: Nothing.
<Kr4t05> N6REJ: It worked, but didn't print anything useful.
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: ok sudo dpkg --remove k3b
<Kr4t05> Same error.
<N6REJ> sudo apt-get --list-cleanup
<Kr4t05> Not avaiable
<N6REJ> Kr4t05: what I'm about to tell you to do please do at your own risk.  It MIGHT hose things.  sudo apt-get --purge --force=yes remove k3b
<Kr4t05> N6REJ: E: Command line option --force=yes is not understood
<N6REJ> man apt-get
<N6REJ> emergency phone call, brb
<Mena> kr4t05, what is you problem
<Kr4t05> Mena: I have a package that I attempted to install frozen in apt.
<Kr4t05> It tries to install everytime I use apt-get, and errors out, everytim.
<Mena> did you try this befor apt-get  -f install
<Mena> apt-get -f install
<Kr4t05> Mena: That was the first thing I tried. :/
<Mena> with sudo
<Mena> hmm ok
<Kr4t05> I'm going to try something else, here.
<angasule> if I try to update, python-imaging would break, what's with that?
<Mena> ok
<BluesKaj> anyone a version of totem movie player that actually works ?
<Contrast> What's up, everyone?
<Mena> what is good a bout totem ??
<Contrast> Are there any Feisty users here whose screensaver just turns the screen black when it's supposed to start? (I already asked over at the +1 channel and didn't really get anywhere.)
<nosrednaekim> Not much Contrast...hoping to get fiesty tomorrow
<BluesKaj> Mena , I haven't found anything good about it except that some sites require it for playing the video on it
<Mena> mplayer play all as i guess
<Contrast> BluesKaj: Which browser are you using?
<nosrednaekim> Contrast: hmm... did you check the SS settings in the control panel?
<nosrednaekim> Edgy did that when I first installed
<Contrast> nosrednaekim: Yeah. And I turned off power saving.
<BluesKaj> Contrast, that sounds like the power settings have to be admin mode set
<nosrednaekim> Contrast: also/.. ti might be becuase its a 3d ss and you don't have 3d accel
<Contrast> What's weird is when I click "Test" the screensaver works. It's just that it doesn't work as an actual screensaver.
<wendy> i need help in spanish
<BluesKaj> Contrast, FF browser
<Contrast> nosrednaekim: Nope, it even does it with Slideshow.
<Camaxtli> Wendy: #ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> oh...
<Contrast> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<BluesKaj> already have it , Contrast
<Contrast> BluesKaj: What sites are you having problems with?
<Contrast> BluesKaj: You already have flash-plugin, I assume?
<BluesKaj> it's site that requires totem... someone here was having probs with...hang on, Contrast
<jamesonq> are the default ubuntu repositories very slow?
<Mena> i dont think so
<jamesonq> i just installed ubuntu, and apt-get seems to be downloading at a speed of about 300 bytes/sec
<SuperTeece> hi all
<Contrast> Hi SuperTeece
<Mena> maybe itd bec of the strees of the server
<Mena> Hi
<nosrednaekim> jamesonq: I have dial up... so I never notice...:-P
<Contrast> jamesonq: I'm getting 100+ k/s. :-\
<BluesKaj> Contrast, copy and paste this into FF addressbar and see what happens :  mms://galileo.netpoint.com.br/tvrock1
<xst> I use knetworkmanager to manage my wireless connections. But for some reason it does not remember the WPA passwords I enter, forcing me to re-enter them every time I reboot. Quite annoying. How can I make it remember the passwords?
<SuperTeece> I just installed the KDE environment into my feisty install, I was wondering if there is something available that is similar to the network monitor icon for KDE like what come standard in the gnome based ubuntu?
<Contrast> BluesKaj: No associated protocol.
<nosrednaekim> SuperTeece: did you get "kubuntu-desktop"
<BluesKaj> yeah i have them all , but totem doen't work...however gxine works for me in place of the mplayer FF plugin since it's also broken on my pc
<jamesonq_> so yeah using beryl repos goes around 200kb/sec on apt-get
<SuperTeece> no, just KDEbase for what I was told would be easier switching
<jamesonq_> but the default ubuntu repos are slow slow slow
<SuperTeece> I want to use both for now, still new and all
<jamesonq_> can someone post their /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamesonq_> just use http://www.rafb.net/paste
<Mena> jamesonq, you should creat your source lst with your country
<Mena> jamesonq, to get more speedy downloading
<nosrednaekim> SuperTeece: its easier to just use kubuntu-desktop
<jamesonq_> im using the california repos and i'm in louisiana
<jamesonq_> in theory it's close
<Mena> hmm ok
<SuperTeece> can I still choose gnome or kde at the log in screen?
<jamesonq_> i think it's because its the default repos
<Mena> yes
<jamesonq_> so everyone uses it
<nosrednaekim> SuperTeece: yes
<nosrednaekim> I did it myself...
<Mena> jamesonq, maybe
<SuperTeece> so should I remove the kdebase and then get kde-desktop? or just go straight to it?
<nosrednaekim> just go straight to kubuntu desktop...it'll keep kdebase... but get a whole bunch of new packages
<nosrednaekim> kdebase is part of the kubunu-desktop meta package
<SuperTeece> ok, thanks!
<SuperTeece> quit
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah.... and make sure you select GDM when it gives you the option between that and KDM
<bxnp> nosrednaekim: is this a ubuntu or a kubuntu channel
<tominglis> hi, does anyone know how to separately open the options menu for monitor power saving in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu
<tominglis> my monitory and display options thingy doesne work
<tominglis> but i need to change the power settings
<nosrednaekim> try opening "kcontrol" and getting to it from there
<Contrast> tominglis: Have you tried running it from KControl?
<tominglis> no that doesn't work either
<nosrednaekim> ^^^great mids think alike...
<Contrast> Hehe
<nosrednaekim> *minds
<seth_> anyone here use superkaramba?
<nosrednaekim> seth_: used to
<zen> When I turn on nvidia, all my fonts become massive everywhere except Gnome (they're large in GDM as well as KDE).  How do I set them back to a normal size?
<tominglis> i think there is a problem with nvidia-glx and the menu with sli
<tominglis> but it must be poss to open this specific option page somehow?
<seth_> i have a problem with superkaramba where my installed themes dont show up
<tominglis> or there must be a config file somewhere that it controls?
<seth_> however when i go to reinstall them it says they are installed so i cant install them again
<nosrednaekim> seth_: to you initialize them?
<Contrast> tominglis: It's possible, but I'm not sure what the specific option is.
<nosrednaekim> *did you
<seth_> i tried uninstalling/reinstallling superkaramba but no luck
<Contrast> kcmshell something.
<seth_> i had them initialized
<seth_> then i killed superkaramba cuz i had started it from the terminal
<seth_> and it didnt close
<seth_> so i had to kill it in the process manager
<nosrednaekim> oh....
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> and now it doesn't work?
<seth_> it works
<seth_> i can install new themes
<Mena> tominglis, go there to see your themes home/$user$/.superkaramba
<seth_> but everytime i close it they arnt in the section of installed themes
<seth_> when i re open it
<nosrednaekim> oh...
<seth_> its really weird
<seth_> so i tried uninstalling it
<seth_> i dont have any experience with it i might just be doing something dumb
<tominglis> Mena: themes?
<Mena> tominglis, if the superkaramba themes dont start when you start your kubuntu link them to /home/$user$/.kde/autostart
<seth_> but there is that initial window with the themes that are installed and all i get is get new stuff and open local theme
<Contrast> tominglis: Run kcmshell --list
<tominglis> Mena: i think you are confusing me with someone else!?
<Mena> tominglis, yes you can download them from here kde-look.org
<seth_> then when i go to get new stuff it shows that i have some themes installed
<Contrast> tominglis: The one you're looking for is in there somewhere.
<tominglis> Contrast: thanks loads
<Mena> ohh sorry
<tominglis> Contrast: i shall look
<Contrast> tominglis: NP. Good luck.
<tominglis> Mena: do you want seth_?
<Mena> i thought you are seth_ heheeh
<Mena> sorry
<nosrednaekim> seth_: do a "complete removal"
<Mena> :D
<tominglis> Mena: easy mistake to make
<seth_> sorry guys didnt mean to make confusion
<nosrednaekim> which I believe erases config files
<jamesonq_> ive mounted an ext3 fs on my hard drive from a previous linux install.. but for some reason i dont have read access to it.. how do i remedy this
<tominglis> Mena: our names are pretty similar :)
<Mena> heheheheeh :)
<seth_> how do i do a complete removal?
<Contrast> Are power management settings for the monitor kept in xorg.conf?
<tominglis> no, don't think so
<seth_> nosrednaekim: sorry im not fermiliar with that
<BluesKaj> seth, use synaptic , complete removal option
<seth_> cool thanks guys ill give it a try
<seth_> sorry guys i use adept (kubuntu) so im not sure where the option is on this
<nosrednaekim> its in adept I beleive, as an option next to uninstall
<Contrast> seth_: Click the package you want to completely remove and hit Shift+Delete
<Contrast> seth_: Or just run sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Mena> seth_, do this terminal sudo apt-get remove superkaramba
<Contrast> remove without --purge doen't do a complete removal though, does it?
<tominglis> Contrast: that just seems to be a list of the same kind of things that you can get through kcontrol or systemsettings, i think i shall have to find the config file
<Mena> Contrast, maybe i didnt try it befor
<seth_> so should i have use purge or not?
<seth_> cuz i did :P
<Mena> Contrast, but he wont to remove it he can just delet the folder .superkaramba if it was still exist in the homefolder
<Mena> sorry after removing it
<nosrednaekim> well if it didn't give you an error.....:-P
<Contrast> tominglis: My fault. Must have misunderstood what you were asking.
<Contrast> --purge gets rid of stuff not in ~
<Mena> ok
<Contrast> Actually, I'm pretty sure --purge doesn't touch stuff in ~, usually at least, from my experience.
<Mena> ok
<seth_> welp it didnt work all the same :P
<tominglis> Contrast: it isne possible to access the monitor and display panel, through systemsettings, kcontrol, or kcmshell - but i need to change the power settings from within it, which tells the os how long to wait before turning off the screen
<Contrast> tominglis: Got it. Sorry, I'm not sure where that setting is kept.
<seth_> yeah sorry guys thats not functioning guess ill try somethign eles later thanks anyway guys
<Contrast> It'd be great if it were standard practice to make GUI's that edit config. files tell you what file their editing when you click Apply.
<Mena> seth_, in any way for all there is a folder called .superkramaba in your home folder where themes exist if you download it with the superkaramba if you want to add a new maunally add its there and if didnt start with system start link it to the auto start folder :) ...thats all
<neil__> ?? format
<neil__> hmmm
<neil__> Can someone remind me how to get stuff like .wmv working in linux? :D
<neil__> I forget the bot command :D thanks
<tominglis> Contrast: it could be that it edits xorg.conf, but the option isn't currently in there, because i edited it manually and with nvidia-xconfig?
<Contrast> nell, which release of Ubuntu are you using? Edgy, Dapper, Feisty?
<neil__> Edgy :)
<Contrast> neil__: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Contrast> neil__: I'm pretty sure that's all you need. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
<neil__> thanks :)
<Contrast> NP
<tominglis> Section "Monitor"
<tominglis>     Identifier     "Clevo 20 Inch 1600 x 1080 Widescreen LCD"
<tominglis>     Option         "DPMS"
<tominglis> is what it says at the moment
<Contrast> tominglis: Not sure. Sorry. :-\
<soulrider> please, dont paste all those lines here, use a pastebin
<soulrider> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Contrast> I really don't think 3 lines warrants crying over a pastebin, but that's just me. :-D
<nosrednaekim> I think 4 should be the limit...;)
<fiyawerx> hey guys, is there a ubuntu equivalent that will let you send 'net send' like messages to a windows machine?
<Contrast> Seems sensible.
<nosrednaekim> you want to send messages to a windows machine?
<fiyawerx> yep
<N0n3CZ> hi all
<nosrednaekim> hello
<N0n3CZ> My first time in KDE
<nosrednaekim> like it?
<N0n3CZ> Only try it....go on Live version. But looks like very close
<nosrednaekim> to what?
<nosrednaekim> Windows?
<N0n3CZ> Yup.
<fiyawerx> heh, thats the exact reason some of my linux newbie friends wont use kde, 'looks too much like windows'
<Mena> Gnome is good
<N0n3CZ> I have Ubuntu/Gnome several times
<soulrider> LOL
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Mena> but the cool think a bout kde you can theme as you wont
<soulrider> i really havnt used gnome
<Contrast> Am I the only one that thinks the similarities between KDE and Windows are greatly overstated?
<soulrider> i allways used KDE
<Mena> Gnome not much as i guess
<soulrider> Contrast: youre not the onliy one
<nosrednaekim> yeah I agree Contrast
<soulrider> they are similar, but up to a point
<Contrast> I used Gnome for about a month when I first started using Linux, tried out KDE and was hooked.
<soulrider> i think that probably thr only thing they got in common is just the panel at the bottom :P
<fiyawerx> yeah i prefer kde
<Mena> at the first i said that to me at first ut after theming it i changed my mind  little
<Contrast> I have my panel at the top. :-D
<Mena> you can make your kde look like Gnome ubuntu if you wont heheh :)
<N0n3CZ> :] 
<soulrider> Contrast: i have 2 panels
<BluesKaj> fiyawerx, Mena, it's not so much what kde looks like ... perhaps some what like windows but in terms of usage and familiarity that's what makes it easier to use ... let the windows haters suffer with Gnome if they want :)
<Contrast> soulrider: Same here. Main at the top, launchers at the bottom.
<eilker> !ddos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> i ahve application list at the bottom, kmenu, shortcuts, tray and clock on the top one
<Mena> Blueskaj, ohhh yes :)
<nosrednaekim> I have taskbar on the top, shortcuts on the bottom...
<nosrednaekim> but both fold away...
<BluesKaj> Gnome was just toooo different for me
<fiyawerx> BluesKaj: agreed
<soulrider> i have yet to try GNOME and XFCE
<eilker> will configuring iptables make us to be prevented from ddos attacks ? or any other way =
<nosrednaekim> I am hungry for vertical space on this lptop
<Contrast> For me, it's not that Gnome was too different, it's that it wasn't different enough.
<BluesKaj> <--- old windows guy ,not just an old guy
<soulrider> lol BluesKaj
<Contrast> I like all the extra options KDE gives you. Gnome seems like it assumes you can't handle all the extra options, a la the one-size-fits-all OS.
<soulrider> damn, i wish i hadnt been lazy and used linux earlier
<Contrast> But I digress. These types of discussions usually go nowhere fast.
<soulrider> i tried suse 9.1 and mandrake 10 but i was too lazy to learn and they only lasted like 1 day each on my PC
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> true
<BluesKaj> old guys like me are cheap; hence linux , since 99.9% of the stuff is free , just takes some time... which i have lots of , I hope :)
<soulrider> BluesKaj: i allways used win,  but never payed for anything, not even win itself :P
<nosrednaekim> Old guys  have morals...
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<soulrider> lol
<Mena> This is the cool thing every thing is freeeeeeeee :)
<soulrider> yeah :)
<nosrednaekim> it one of those things that dies with the tape drive
<Mena> except some app like cedega
<N0n3CZ> Guys....I have problem....It is important compose music and do 3D graphic and animation for me. I know, these things inst very close to Linux. But....some help? Or alternatives?
<soulrider> i cant see myself paying $30 for a program to fix my broken registry :P
<BluesKaj> hehe, at least yer honest , soulrider ...frankly I was the same after I got clued into torrents etc
<soulrider> or $30 for a program to delete my browsing history :P
<soulrider> BluesKaj: where i live no one pays for anything because we simply cant afford it :P
<BluesKaj> where is that soulrider ?
<Contrast> N0n3CZ: Have you looked through Adept Installer or Adept Manager?
<soulrider> or people seem to not see why programs are as expensive as they are
<soulrider> Uruguay
<nosrednaekim> that word says it all...... no offense..
<soulrider> if you tell someone to pay $400 for windows they will stab you lol
<BluesKaj> ok, soulrider ...understood
<N0n3CZ> Boht
<soulrider> i mean
<BluesKaj> LOL
<soulrider> they are selling pentium 2 PCs
<Mena> N0n3CZ, do you need a 3d app
<soulrider> like 300 mhz ones :P
<nosrednaekim> I have one of those...... how much?
<soulrider> N0n3CZ: how about blender ?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<soulrider> like $150
<soulrider> but i mean
<Contrast> soulrider: Beat me to it. :-D
<soulrider> what can you install there?!
<soulrider> windows 95?!
<tominglis> Contrast: i think that this is controlled by displayconfigrc, in /.kde/share/config
<soulrider> what can you do there?!
<nosrednaekim> nah...linux works grea...
<Mena> N0n3CZ,  blender is for 3D animations and this stuff as i guess
<N0n3CZ> Mena : yes, I need it. I work in 3DsMAX and music in Reason, FruityLoops and WaveLab
<tominglis> Contrast: there seem to be a lot of bugs with DPMS
<Contrast> N0n3CZ: For music, LMMS, Audacity, many others.
<BluesKaj> <--- retired , cheap and hates to pay for stuff that should be free but isn't cuz bill gates runs a greedy empire that other greedy leeches are exploiting
<soulrider> nosrednaekim: tell someone here to sue linux.... >.<
<tominglis> Contrast: and saving the settings etc
<tominglis> Contrast: will edit this manually and see what happens - thanks for your help!
<soulrider> BluesKaj: to tell you the truth, id ont know why people hate bill so much :P
<Contrast> tominglis: DPMS? I've seen the acronym, but can't remember what it is?
<BQ-Assimilating> Hi people, I'm encountering an odd problem. What would keep a root session of konq from opening a term in a dir when using the f4 button? konsole --workdir %f servicemenu doesn't work for root
<soulrider> lets face it
<soulrider> hes a smart man :P
<N0n3CZ> ok thanks.....will try it
<soulrider> i do admitre him
<soulrider> he amde billions selling crap!
<soulrider> hes da man! :P
<tominglis> Contrast: it is the protocol used to control the monitor's status, i think
<nosrednaekim> Dynaminc power management system I think
<BQ-Assimilating> Ahy Bill Gates lol
<BluesKaj> soulrider , his cut throat marketing techniques
<tominglis> tominglis: or by which it's power status is controlled
<Contrast> tominglis: Oh ok.
<BQ-Assimilating> anyone know why konsole --workdir %f servicemenu doesn't work for root?
<soulrider> BluesKaj: all companies have such techniques
<BluesKaj> TVTime ...BBL
<soulrider> me too
<soulrider> Lost is on :P
<nosrednaekim> haha
<BQ-Assimilating> lol
<nosrednaekim> I think lost is on here on wednesday
<soulrider> season 3 just started here
<soulrider> like 4 eps ago or something
<Contrast> Well, I'm heading out. Good night, everyone.
<nosrednaekim> bye
<soulrider> bye
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... we're about 6 episodes into it
<N0n3CZ> Is anybody from Czech?
<soulrider> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<philfo> new problem.
<Mena> ask
<patrick_> what is this?
<nosrednaekim> this is the Kubuntu help chat
<patrick_> wow, i couldve use this last night
<patrick_> im a linux noob
<zorglu_> q. currently to setup the mimetype, i use the kcontrol, is there some 'nicer' gui for it ?
<genii> heh according to channel stats intelikey gives a lot of monologues here
<LeeJunFan> genii: where you see the channel stats?
<philfo> it's a Gnome problem, with evolution mail
<philfo> I asked over in ubuntu, am awaiting an answer
<genii> LeeJunFan http://www.seerofsouls.com/channelstats/kubuntu.html
<nosrednaekim> philfo: nobody here uses evolution...we use Kmail..
<philfo> right.
<LeeJunFan> wow, I'm only #35, Would have thought I was in the top 20 at least :)
<nosrednaekim> you should too...;)
<philfo> I'm using Kubuntu desktop installed over ubuntu & can't get rid of evolution
<nosrednaekim> just kidding..,
<LeeJunFan> Guess I better paste the contents of packages list to the channel :)
<philfo> I've had a few problems with it
<scotty> Is there any reasonably simple way to get Firefox 3 alpha on Kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: what happens when you try to get rid of it?
<nosrednaekim> philfo: you just want to get rid of evolution?
<philfo> can't delete it because there are too many dependent processes.
<nosrednaekim> scotty: get the prcompiled mizzilla binary
<philfo> I can't make Kmail my default either.
<nosrednaekim> *precompiled mozilla
<scotty> nosrednaekim: where?
<nosrednaekim> phlifo: are you using Gnome or KDE?
<philfo> kdm
<philfo> well kde if you'd call it that
<philfo> kubuntu desktop
<LeeJunFan> philfo: gnome depends on it, you can get rid of gnome, leave evolution there or sudo dpkg -r --force-depends evolution
<nosrednaekim> scotty: hmmm good question
<LeeJunFan> philfo: but when you install something later it'll probably complain that you have unmet deps and try to install it again.
<skioski> can any1 help a noob here, i just installed for the first time and need some advice
<nosrednaekim> where are you having trouble with it not being default?
<N0n3CZ> How can I import ICQ-friend list to Kopete?
<nosrednaekim> skioski: thats what we are here for
<skioski> cool
<scotty> nosrednaekim: found it ... thanks
<nosrednaekim> just curious... where?
<scotty> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<philfo> I set it as my default but it doesn't appear anywhere.  can't open it
<skioski> ok so i installed kubuntu, i think i need to install my nvidia driver?
<neil__> If i start SABnzbd
<neil__> then logout
<neil__> will it stay running?
<philfo> right now I'm just wondering what the heck is with my processor.  it's way too slow.
<neil__> its just a standard daemon
<philfo> I mean SLOW
<nosrednaekim> skioski: ok..
<nosrednaekim> philfo: run "top"
<takeda> tes
<philfo> top?
<skioski> is there a webpage or something that could help me do it
<LeeJunFan> philfo: it's probably speedstepping or powernow, it won't rev up to full speed until you actually put a workload on it.
<philfo> linux noob
<nosrednaekim> run "top" in a konsole
<LeeJunFan> philfo: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null and give it a sec, see if it steps up the speed.
<LeeJunFan> philfo: ctrl-c to stop it.
<nosrednaekim> it'll tell you the process using all the CPU
<philfo> I guarantee I can crash this if I push it.
<nosrednaekim> run top first pls
<neil__> anyone know how to leave a command line app running when you logoff
<skioski> can any1 point me in the right direction to install nvidia driver
<genii> neil__: <command> -d
<neil__> thanks :)
<genii> (detach from terminal)
<neil__> how would you terminate it after doing that, without kill?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: I doubt it, unless you have faulty hardware pushing your CPU load isn't going to crash linux.
<neil__> reattach somehow im guessing..
<nosrednaekim> skioski: in Adept
<nosrednaekim> look for nvidia-glx
<LeeJunFan> philfo: I've had many servers run way over a year w/o ever being rebooted.
<genii> neil__: I just use kill on em when I start them that way
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia | skioski
<ubotu> skioski: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<philfo> ok, after top what do I do with this data?
<neil__> ok :) thx
<nosrednaekim> philfo: what was the top process on that long list?
<philfo> top
<genii> heh
<philfo> after that is metacity
<nosrednaekim> you ARE running KDE right?
<genii> if you hit 1 while using top it will show you individual cpu usage as well
<philfo> switches up a bit
<philfo> I'm running kubuntu as far as I can tell.
<nosrednaekim> does it look different from ubuntu?
<philfo> nope
<LeeJunFan> heh
<LeeJunFan> philfo: did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<LeeJunFan> or just kdm?
<philfo> just the available processes changed when I installed kubuntu desktop
<philfo> did the whole thing as far as I know.
<nosrednaekim> log out... and in the login screen, there will be a "session" button or something similar, click it and select "kde"
<LeeJunFan> philfo: when you login you have to choose the session type, pick KDE.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, what nosrednaekim said. :)
<philfo> gotcha.  back in a bit.  thanks
<LeeJunFan> Should probably tell philfo when he comes back to change /etc/X11/default-display-manager to /usr/bin/kdm too
<takeda> heloo................
<nosrednaekim> yeah..
<takeda> welcom..
* genii pats his wdm/xfce box
<nosrednaekim> nosrednaekim spits on it...;)
<nosrednaekim> just kidding..
<genii> heh
<nosrednaekim> xfce is awesome for low specs
<genii> nosrednaekim: Well, it's a feisty laptop, p3 500 128 ram and 4Gb hd... so works tolerable but not great. KDE is outta the question
<martalli> nosrednaekim, I was OK with xfce, but it really isn't all that great compared to kde for low specs.  I have a p2-300 which runs kubuntu edgy without any noticable delay compared to xubuntu
<nosrednaekim> I'm running xfce on 266mhz...
<jhutchins> ?dejan
<Iwonder|too> nosrednaekim: how much ram?
<martalli> nosrednaekim, Personally, I would think about fluxbuntu for some really low end specs.
<nosrednaekim> not right now mind you...i'm on kubunutu with a turion X2
<nosrednaekim> 128MB
<jhutchins> xfce
<Iwonder|too> i've got a little machine i need to load something with gui on
<jhutchins>  is pretty awesome all around.
<soulrider> holy crap
<c1|freaky> hi all. i
<genii> If I had another 128 sodim I'd likely use KDE
<soulrider> i think something is wrong with my hardware, VERY wrong
<nosrednaekim> soulrider: yeah?
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> onwe of my HDs sort of died
<MepisReign> what happened soulrider?
<soulrider> and now i tried burning with KDE
<jhutchins> KDE is pretty comfortable with 512, at lest the way I run it.
<soulrider> and it froze
<soulrider> i rebooted
<soulrider> and i wouldnt boot
<soulrider> i had to run fschk manually
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: it'll run pretty happily on 256
<soulrider> that happened twice
<MepisReign> any strange noises from the system soulrider?
<c1|freaky> hi all. i'm on feisty (kubuntu) and i installed ubuntu-desktop cuz i wanted to try out gnome. now ... (i dont know if it was caused by this but ...) the polyester kde theme is installed but instead some theme called CDE is used. polyester doesn't show up in the style options. everything looks stupid now. some fonts have changed. any ideas or solutions?
<soulrider> no MepisReign
<Iwonder|too> it will run with 128 as long as X acceleration functions
<soulrider> my hard dreive was making strange noises
<soulrider> but i disconnected it
<MepisReign> try reseating the connections first
<soulrider> i think somehting might nbe wrong with my IDE cables or something
<MepisReign> clicking noise?
<philfo> ok, well I realized something was not right a while back, but didn't know how to fix it.
<genii> hdd strange noises=bad
<soulrider> bcuase KDE gave me an input/output error
<soulrider> MepisReign: i disconnected the faulty hard drive
<crackhead_25> what are the commandline commands to format removable disks??
<philfo> there was an error on log-in though
<crackhead_25> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jhutchins> soulrider: Might have changed the default ID of the remaining drive(s).
<soulrider> jhutchins: nope
<crackhead_25> (in kubuntu)
<soulrider> they didnt
<nosrednaekim> philfo: and it was?
<soulrider> i think im gonna have to send my PC to be checked or something
<jhutchins> soulrider: lock-up after time is usually thermal.
<philfo> "the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"
<soulrider> it randomly freezes with k3b
<MepisReign> only with k3b?
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> only k3b
<genii> soulrider Might be a jumper issue
<soulrider> genii:
<soulrider> today while in windows
<soulrider> it happened on linux too
<philfo> that was the very fist thing to come up when KDE was opening
<soulrider> im listening to music
<soulrider> fromt he hard drive i think its faulty
<soulrider> and it just stoped
<soulrider> and 3 seconds after my comp freezes
<soulrider> same thing happens with k3b
<genii> yah not good
<soulrider> my main drive is SATA
<soulrider> si its not connected with the same cbled
<soulrider> thats why i think im not getting problems
<c1|freaky> guy's my whole desktop is messed up can't someone help me im going crazy!
<LeeJunFan> hd's don't generally make strange noises from a bad cable.
<MepisReign> i would check the connections and the jumper settings first soulrider
<Camaxtli> c1|freaky: Describe the problem and perhaps we can help you.
<LeeJunFan> they just get errors or arn't found on boot.
<soulrider> MepisReign:
<soulrider> i think im gonna tell my dad to help me with that
<c1|freaky> my problem is that suddenly some fonts in kde have changed. also the standard (polyester) theme doesnt show up in the style list anymore and a theme called CDE is used. but the polyester theme is installed. i did do nothing!
<crackhead_25> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<soulrider> its just, sometimes it burns with k3b, sometimes it doesnt, and i never ha dissues with breassero
<crackhead_25> anyone know the commandline commands to format/partition removable drives??
<LeeJunFan> c1|freaky: might check to see if something got removed, try re-installing kubuntu-desktop
<c1|freaky> i allready did that. apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-default-settings
<c1|freaky> doesnt help
<philfo> it's getting faster though
<c1|freaky> even after a reboot
<LeeJunFan> c1|freaky: how about sudo apt-get -f install ?
<jarn> Is there any way to make folders in my path recursive?
<genii_> argh disconnected
<jhutchins> jarn: Nope.
<jarn> jhutchins: Okay, thanks. :(
<takeda> halo geni salam kenal
<jhutchins> jarn: Best to work with the LFH standards.
<takeda> halo geni salm kenal
<jarn> jhutchins: What is LFH?
<Camaxtli> c1|freaky:  Change the fonts manually in kcontrol.
<c1|freaky> LeeJunFan: it says allready the newest version - and --reinstall works - the packages get reinstalled but nothing happens the theme still doesnt show up
<jhutchins> Linux File Hierarchy - what goes where.
<genii> soulrider There are some good hd utilities on the Ultimate Boot CD
<LeeJunFan> jarn: you've heard of LFS = linux from scratch? LFH=linux from hell :)
<jarn> LeeJunFan: LOL
<jhutchins> jarn: Sorry, wrong acronym.
<jhutchins> !fhs | jarn
<ubotu> jarn: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<genii> LeeJunFan: LFS is a great site actually :)
<jarn> jhutchins: Why would making a folder in the path recursive violate what goes where?
<jhutchins> jarn: That's not what it violates.
<mrand> I'm doing an alternate install but now KDE isn't listed as one of the sessions in kdm and "default" or "failsafe" give me some ugly window manger (or maybe it is none at all).  Anyone have any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> c1|freaky: try creating a new user and see if that user has the same problem, will tell us if something on the system is fubar as opposed to just for one user.
<jhutchins> jarn: If you put your executables in the right place according to the FHS, you won't have to mess with your path.
<genii> mrand sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mrand> The system was initially console only.  But I did `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` and that hasn't fixed anything. :-S
<jarn> jhutchins: Well, I wanted to make subdirectories in /home/jarn/bin to keep my stuff organized, otherwise it would get more cluttered than I would like.
<LeeJunFan> c1|freaky: you should be able to make a new user with the system settings tools, then click your menu and switch user
<genii> mrand Did it actually install everything?
<mrand> genii: installing that didn't even pull in kdm for some reason. :-(
<jhutchins> jarn: Take a look at the wikipedia article, it may give you a better way.
<c1|freaky> ok ill try on emoment
<mrand> genii: should I uninstall and reinstall then?  I had to install kubuntu-desktop twice for it to take.  Maybe it didn't take after all.
<zen> when is KDE4 supposed to be released?
<LeeJunFan> zen: when it's ready :p
<mrand> zen: after dukenukem forever, I think
<LeeJunFan> zen: no release date yet.
<zen> You guys are comforting.  :P
<genii> mrand If you have enough space on hd, having more than 1 wm is fine
<LeeJunFan> zen: although I hear they are getting close to alpha release.
<mrand> genii: I currently seem to have no wm at all
<genii> mrand so kdm is the login but kde itself seems not there?
<zen> LeeJunFan, will it be a usable alpha, or will it be a kind of, "Here, you can look at it, but as soon as you click, it crashes" alpha?
<ksnipa> how can i quite a frozen session?
<jarn> jhutchins: I am looking at it, I don't see a better way. Synthetic links might be useful, but that still wouldn't be as good as what I would like.
<c1|freaky> that user has the same problem! the default session is now gnome btw - can't i just remove the gnome stuff or just get it completely back to kubuntu in some way? :((
<intelikey> can't sudo, and need/want to copy a file owned by someone else, i have read access to it, but need to preserve ownership.   can it be done ?
<zen> LeeJunFan, think a beta might be out by julyish?
<MepisReign> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace ksnipa
<LeeJunFan> zen: I don't know if usable alpha isn't an oxymoron anyway.
<intelikey> ?
<mrand> I'm autoremoving kubuntu-desktop before I reinstall it...
<genii> mrand Sounds like a plan
<ksnipa> awsome didn't even cross my mind, thought that just restarted x
<soulrider> im gonna try and burn some more disks now and see it if still freezes
<LeeJunFan> !removegnome | c1|freaky
<ubotu> c1|freaky: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<MepisReign> indeed :)
<c1|freaky> can i make apt reinstall all packages which get installed by installing kubuntu-desktop ?
<LeeJunFan> if you remove libgnome it should remove pretty much all gnome stuff.
<LeeJunFan> I'm out for a bit - 24's on.
<eilker> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<eilker> !chrooting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrooting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> !c
<AbortD> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> gey
<Minataku> genii! :D
<specialbuddy> am I going to have a lot of problems if I upgrade to feisty?
<pale> i need help in spanish
<firecrotch> !es | pale
<ubotu> pale: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MepisReign> que te paso pale?
<genii> Minataku: :)
* genii hands Minataku some coffee
<Minataku> Heehee
* Minataku drinks
<eilker> !fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<genii> Minataku I've been holed up at home watching hockey and subsisting on pizza,coffee, and licorice sticks
<Minataku> genii: Heehee
<genii> In fact I'm watching the Detroit/Anaheim game right now
<AbortD> !ra0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ra0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alonea> Jucato: hello
<genii> !kteatime
<ubotu> kteatime: KDE utility for making a fine cup of tea. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 388 kB
<superlolman> hi
<Jucato> hi Alonea
<Alonea> it seems I can never find one video utility to do what I want. on windows or linux.
<superlolman> i am trying to install latest version of kubuntu, but just after i start install it goes to black screen with video mode not supported, i tryed change video mode options at bottom, run it in safe mode but still the same, any one know why?
<genii> Jucato According to http://www.seerofsouls.com/channelstats/kubuntu.html yer a fast typer today
<Belboz99> Hey, is there any easy way to enable XDMCP in Kubuntu 6.10?
<genii> yesterday, rather
<Jucato> genii: I've always been at the top of those stats :)
<genii> LOL
<Alonea> wow. thats a lot of line Jucato
<ksnipa> Anyone know how I can only show windows for a current desktop on the taskbar, I've done it before, but I can't seem to find the option right now...
<ksnipa> I've looked through the taskbar and panel properties
<Jucato> ksnipa: let me guess, you're using Beryl?
<sstchur_> ksnipa: right click on the taskbar: configure taskbar
<genii> Jucato What I found funny there:  intelikey gives a lot of monologues
<Jucato> genii: :D
<Jucato> yeah, he has always been 2nd to me ever since I arrived here :P
<ksnipa> yea Jucato I got beryl on, is this whats messing things up?
<firecrotch> genii: Do you have stats for #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Jucato> ksnipa: yep
<Buddha|> I'm trying to install the beta of Thunderbird 2 from source, and it's' complaining that GCC can't create executables.  What do I need to install to get it to work?
<ksnipa> no work arounds?
<genii> firecrotch I was trying to find them earlier but so far no luck
<sstchur_> ksnipa: just leverage the cube instead
<superlolman> i am trying to install latest version of kubuntu, but just after i start install it goes to black screen with video mode not supported, i tryed change video mode options at bottom, run it in safe mode but still the same, any one know why? anyone?
<crackhead_25> what are the commandline commands to (re)format partitions of disks (removable and not)??
<ksnipa> I'm guessing beryl was designed with gnome in mind
<crackhead_25> superlolman: use alternate install cd
<Bsims> I am trying to rip a CD with konq and it is screaming I don't have permissions to the device...
<superlolman> what do you mean crackhead, i have to download another iso?
<crackhead_25> bsims: sudo ..
<crackhead_25> superlolman: yeah, the alternate install
<Bsims> crackhead_25: shouldn't need it, I am a member of cdrom and disks
<crackhead_25> yeah, but to run one of the programs that program is running, you may need to have sudo power
<superlolman> i got this crackhead_25 CD Image for desktop and laptop PCs, i need this? Other installation options
<Bsims> crackhead_25: to run lame I don't think so
<crackhead_25> you need "...alternate-install..." for whatever your computer type.
<crackhead_25> (there will be one of the images with that name)
<Alonea> it was funny when I went back on windows yesterday for the first time in months. I started screaming at it within 5 minutes on the pop up that said "new programs installed" I hate popup notifications...of course the only reason I am using windows today is for video and Corel Painter IX.5
<crackhead_25> can anyone tell me what the commandline command are to edit partitions???
<Alonea> cfdisk or fdisk
<superlolman> crack can i query you please
<ksnipa> alonea I had a similar experience I've only been in this world for a few months but the minute I had to go back to helping someone fix a windows box, all the years of frustration came rushing back
<superlolman> crackhead_25 are you sure using 64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD will make a differance/
<[pyro] > hm strange. my dvd::rip is working perfectly now :/
<Alonea> ksnipa: yup. and the video program I am using keeps doing screwy things that dont involve making my video. Stupid FlasKMPEG...Thing is, I need to edit .vob files and a lot of software doesn't support it really.
<Alonea> nope...its still doing it. I can't get it to do more than 2 minutes 5 seconds of video before it stops...
<Buddha|> Does anyone know what I need to install to get GCC to create executables?
<genii> Buddha|: mostly the package build-essential
<ksnipa> Alonea: yea thats the only thing I can ever see me using a windows box for again, I've messed around with a few native video editors and their still a few years behind what I need (which even then is just simple cut paste mash up video maker). But I wonder if programs like particle magic run in linux
<Alonea> ksnipa: its crazy, my dad bought hundreds of dollars worth of video software and none will do .vobs except for the one that came with the computer that crashses all the time...
<genii> Buddha|: Some source code may need additional things like kernel headers or even occasionally the linux kernel sources. Normally whatever they require is found in a README in where the Makefile is
<ksnipa> Alonea: couldn't you just convert the vob to a mpeg and then have it work in anything.
<[pyro] > hi genii :)
<Alonea> ksnipa: thats what I am trying to do, but I don't know what to use to convert with. sorenson doesn't read them...bah. this is gonna be a nightmare no matter what i do.
<genii> I'm not sure if Gordian Knot has a deb bit  it's pretty good
<sstchur> When I try to record something with Istanbul, it always crashes: "The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'."  Is there anything I can do about this, or is it just a bug in the program?
<genii> [pyro]  :) Hi
<soulrider> damn, my sysrem froze again
<soulrider> im gonna see if the same happens with brassero
<[pyro] > genii: i got my tx2 card. Kubuntu see's the drives, but the controller keeps saying "No Array found...." Press Esc to continue booting. Cant find any setting in the cards BIOS to turn that off :(
<Buddha|> genii: thanks.  My real problem is that I can't get Kmail to download any new mail from my Gmail account.  It says there's no new mail, but it only downloaded 732 messages, whereas I actually have over 4800 messages.
<ksnipa> Alonea: I had one app, I used to use unfortunatly can't remember the name, but Google always came up with it, but another way that may work for you albeit a few extra steps then needed, is if you have the vob files in a dvd iso, then most iso programs I've seen let you extract the mpeg right out of it
<rickympl> !fesity
<ksnipa> (an an mpeg file)
<rickympl> !feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<genii> [pyro]  Weird, I haven't had that with them before
<[pyro] > genii: you dont use them for their raid function, just additional drive connections yeah?
<genii> [pyro] : I use them for raid, but not on the cards. I use raid partitions and setup raid5 arrays
<genii> [pyro] : Normally just one master per ribbon
<[pyro] > genii: yeah thats what im doing too. Im not using the raid function on the card itself, just setting up software raid
<[pyro] > genii: yeah im connecting 2 drives per ribbon. I have 6 drives im connecting so i need to.
<genii> [pyro]  From the msg yer getting looks like some bios thing on the card
<crackhead_25> superlolman: use whatever the install cd was you were using but in alternate-install image form,a nd yeah it very well may work..
<superlolman> alright ill try it, just sucks that i can only dl at 240kbs shitty connection lol
<[pyro] > genii: yeah thats what i thought too. I went into the bios on the card and checked it all out but i cant see an option to turn the message off.
<evfreshman2025> can someone help me out?
<[pyro] > *shrugs* oh well, just have to press Esc when booting :D
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ask question. not ask for help.
<genii> [pyro] : Looking up the error now.
<bordy> Anyone here have any experience with democracy player?
<evfreshman2025> under system settings i want to make my screen size smaller, but for some reason the little nob wont move
<evfreshman2025> i am under admin mode, and it still wont let me
<mrand> I'm used to using guarddog as my firewall front end.  How would I get this or an equivalent program in Kubuntu?
<hendaus_> hiya
<mrand> genii: BTW, it worked.  Thanks.
<genii> [pyro] : Can't find much on it :( But I never had that with all the ultra100 and ultra133 tx2
<genii> mrand Glad tohelp
<Jucato> !info guarddog | mrand
<hendaus_> anyhelper knows about amule here?
<ubotu> mrand: guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Jucato> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mrand> uh... I don't really want to configure iptables by hand.  what a nightmare
<genii> mrand Now all the updates/upgrades only are left LOL
<Jucato> mrand: guarddog is available from the repository
<mrand> I guess I need to add a universe repository to apt
<[pyro] > genii: yeah its a bit strange, ill look more into it and see what i can find. Thanks for your help though :)
<genii> [pyro]  Anytime
<intelikey> i'm gonna mess around and crack this thing yet.
<Buddha|> Does anyone know how to get KMail to download all messages from Gmail?
<[pyro] > Buddha|: no sorry i dont have a gmail account :(
<[pyro] > Buddha|: is it stopping at the same message each time you try it?
<evfreshman2025> can someone answer my question?
<Buddha|> [pyro] : It downloaded the first 732 messages, and now it's saying there are no new messages in the account, but I know there are.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: as you want a smaller resolution?
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: change your resolution ?
<soulrider> !xorg | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ksnipa> all right, alt + ctrl + backspace isn't working on ending a session thats hanged up on me, any ideas on how I can quit the process? I've tried ctrl + c and ctrl + q but none of those seem 2 be working either
<evfreshman2025> well it dosent work!~
<[pyro] > Buddha|: ah ok, yeah im not sure. I do know some clients have problems with some e-mails and stop at the problem email each time you try and download them from the server. Doesnt sound like your problem though.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: best is to add the resolution you want to the list. go look at that page, it should tell you how.
<intelikey> ksnipa alt+SysRQ+r  then try it.
<AbortD> anyone know if there is a script for sper karamba that shows ra0
<Alonea> ah yes! magical sysrq!
<Alonea> Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring
<ksnipa> intelikey whats sysrq?
<intelikey> daz da button dat ya need ta push
<Alonea> ksnipa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<intelikey> ksnipa normally shared with pring screen
<intelikey> some ksyboards may differ
<Alonea> yeah, its shared with end on my lap. I have to hold down fn, alt, end button, then put in the letters...its a bit of a stretch to do physically on a laptop, but I manage
<ksnipa> all right thanks yea I got a logitech windows keyboard doesn't show sysrq on it
<ksnipa> perfect thanks
<Alonea> yup. its a useful thing to know.
<ksnipa> yea, it'll come in handy considering second time the shell app locked me out
<ksnipa> first time I jus waited it out
<justin__> Hello, can someone help me.  I'm trying to record from the terminal in 32kbs with Arecord, anyone know how?
<ksnipa> Is there way to use scep in recursive mode to download all a remote folder minus say one folder?
<ksnipa> *scp
<thev> I'm getting an error in Beryl - no GLXFBConfig for depth 32.  I only have a depth of 24 in xorg.conf though.  Any ideas what the issue might be?  (NVIDIA card)
<mrand> I've added universe and multiverse to apt, but I still don't find guarddog among the available packages. :-/
<mrand> maybe it is in backports?
<[pyro] > mrand: i just installed it
<[pyro] > mrand: its there. Did you sudo apt-get update ?
<mrand> yeah
<mrand> [pyro] : I did.  I'm looking in adept right now, though
<polly1> Hello
<enzo_> What app do I use if I want to use my webcam to record my computer?
<enzo_> Sorry, I mean to record ON my computer?
<polly1> enzo_: I believe that in adept under multimedia there is a webcam program.
<enzo_> polly1: Would you happen to know the name?
<KaoticEvil> has anyone else had problems of the edgy->fiesty upgrade breaking nvidia drivers?
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: #ubuntu+1 and "yes" depending on your card
<KaoticEvil> is #ubuntu+1 for the upgrade tool support?
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: #ubuntu+1 is for general feisty support. and it has nothing to do w/ the dist-upgrade tool afaik
<KaoticEvil> Jucato: thanks.. ill check it out :)
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: the latest nvidia-glx in Feisty is 9755, which drops support for a lot of cards
<Jucato> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<polly1> enzo_: It is Camorama Webcam Viewer under graphics.
<polly1> enzo_: Camorama is a small utility to view, alter and save images from a webcam or a Video4Linux device. It can apply a number of image filters and make remote captures.
<KaoticEvil> Jucato: afaik, my GeForce FX5200 should still be supported
<intelikey> my "find" is not working...   the man page says   -perm /222  will find files that are world writable   but it finds all files
<evfreshman2025> hey everyone sorry, my computer lost internet signal, anyways...can someone send me the link to fix the screen resolution again?
<kkerwin> Hi. I have an Orinoco 8480 WD PCMCIA card that I'm trying to get work. Linux detects the card as ath0, and I get some connectivity, but nowhere near the kind of activity that I get on Windows. Anyone familiar with any issues regarding this particular card?
<evfreshman2025> can someone answer my question!?!? Please!!! the screen is HUGE
<intelikey> oh wait i think i see what i'm doing    it checks if any ont the perms match and seeinf that all files are writable to someone they all match....  duh.
<twiztr> evfreshman2025: Umm... Resolution?
<evfreshman2025> under system settings, and monitor and display
<intelikey> so i need  -perm /o+w   for world writable test ?
<evfreshman2025> under ADMIN mode, i still cant move the bar to make my screen size smaller
<enzo_> polly1: I want something that will record video, not take pictures.
<polly1> enzo_: I just looked at the program and it only takes pictures.  I noticed it earlier today and didn't realize it only does pictures.
<enzo_> polly1: Know of anything for video capture?
<enzo_> !video capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video capture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enzo_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<martalli> Can I run fsck from the livecd?
<intelikey> martalli y sure
<evfreshman2025> Ummm hello?
<martalli> I think the hard rive on this thinkpad s toast, but maybe I'll fsck it...can that "fix" hard drives with bad sectors, etc
<intelikey> # security test:  find / -type f -uid 0 -perm /o+w ! -type l 2>/dev/null | grep -v /proc/
<intelikey> if that returns anything you have a security hole.
<kkerwin> Hi. I have an Orinoco 8480 WD PCMCIA card that I'm trying to get work. Linux detects the card as ath0, and I get some connectivity, but nowhere near the kind of activity that I get on Windows. Anyone familiar with any issues regarding this particular card?
<evfreshman2025> thanks for all the help everyone! ='[
<polly1> enzo_: How about this: http://www.camstudio.org/
<polly1> enzo_: You might want to look into it more I found it searching on google.
<evfreshman2025>  UMMMMMM
<evfreshman2025> omg i just need some help someone!!!!! It cant be that hard to fix my problem!
<intelikey> evfreshman2025 what is your problem ?
<evfreshman2025> my screen size wont change!
<intelikey> all i've seen is   PLEASE HELP ME
<fr0nk> fufu apache ;p
<evfreshman2025> thats weird, ive been trying to get help for a 1/2 hour
<fr0nk> i restarted apache but it shows the default documentrooot
<intelikey> evfreshman2025 did you go to the page that was shown you eariler ?
<fr0nk> why? :D
<polly1> enzo_: Sorry... I;m not sure if that has a linux version.
<enzo_> Looking into it.
<evfreshman2025> no because i accitdently got out of the Konversation
<evfreshman2025> could you send it again?
<intelikey> !fixrez evfreshman2025
<fr0nk> do /s/s/z and you have german! ;P
<evfreshman2025> what do i do with !fixrez?
<fr0nk> <- sry drunk *H*
<fr0nk> erm *G*
<fr0nk> nevertheless fu apache ;P
<intelikey> !fixres | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<evfreshman2025> when i entered sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart it went to a black screen
<greg2> hi
<intelikey> evfreshman2025  yeah   and ?
<evfreshman2025> it didnt do anything, in fact after about 10 mins i had to restart my computer
<evfreshman2025> and im back to the way i was
<greg2> fawn lets me do IRC, ping yahoo.com, but says no connection for Konqueror
<intelikey> evfreshman2025 did you visit that page ?
<evfreshman2025> yes and its sooo very confusing
<evfreshman2025> im really new to linux, in fact about 4 days ago i got kabuntu installed
<fr0nk> evfreshman2025: satisfied?
<evfreshman2025> no because the website hasnt taught me anything
<evfreshman2025> just a lot of weird codes
<evfreshman2025> i just dont understand why the button on the screen size selector is frozen
<neo_> trying to get  sound to work on Virtual PC 2007
<martalli> Should e2fsck work for an ext3 drive, too?
<neo_> any ideas
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: if you are going to use linux, you will HAVE to get used to the terminal. its a part of it. Just give it some time and you will get the hang of things. I know how frustrating it is at first. I have had linux for 2 months and I am still learning new things all the time.
<dthacker> evfreshman2025: go back to the web site and read it carefully.  You will have to follow the instructions on the page to get your resolution back.
<neo_> hey anyone have any idea how to get sound to work on Virtual PC 2007
<dthacker> evfreshman2025: Alonea makes good points.  Take your time and follow the instructions carefully.
* intelikey just doesn't understand what a "button on the screen size selector" is...   muct be some kde graphical  pointy clicky thingy
<evfreshman2025> Okay ill try
<neo_> look for sndconfig but its not in sbin
<dthacker> neo_: what is a Virtual PC 2007?  Is that a manufacturer, a model, or what?
<neo_> MS Virtual PC
<martalli> evfreshman2025 If you can't change your screen resolution 1) You have the wrong or the most basic video card driver installed, or 2) your monitor was not properly autodetected and you will need to set those yourself or 3) both
<intelikey> neo_ you have isa cound card ?
<dthacker> hehe, sorry, no desire to run ms, so no experience
<evfreshman2025>  Configuring xserver-xorg 
<evfreshman2025>   For the X Window System graphical user interface to operate correctly,    
<evfreshman2025>   it is necessary to select a video card driver for the X server.           
<evfreshman2025>                                                                             
<evfreshman2025>   Drivers are typically named for the video card or chipset manufacturer,   
<evfreshman2025>   or for a specific model or family of chipsets.                            
<evfreshman2025>                                                                             
<evfreshman2025>   X server driver:                                                          
<evfreshman2025>                                                                             
<evfreshman2025>                                vga                                         
<evfreshman2025>                                via                                         
<evfreshman2025>                                vmware                                      
<evfreshman2025> 
<evfreshman2025> this is what came up in the terminal
<dthacker> evfreshman2025: Please do *not* paste in the channel.  use pastebin!!!
<Hirvinen> !paste | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, you need to know about Pastebin
<polly1> enzo_: http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/framegrabbers.shtml#GUI
<polly1> enzo_: That site discussess a program streamer that can make an avi from a webcam.
<evfreshman2025> oh okay sorry people!
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: its ok. we all find out about it eventually.
<evfreshman2025> grrr i still dont know how to fix my screen size
<neo_> its a laptop with Realtek 97 controller for sound
<neo_> but im not sure what the Virtual PC emulates
<naught101> where are the settings for the Quick Launcher applet stored?
<naught101> or how can I erase the "last used programs" list?
<Jucato> naught101: right-click does nothing?
<evfreshman2025> OH EM GEE!!!! It dosent work
<evfreshman2025> i dont understand Pastebin either, whats the point of it?
<naught101> Jucato: there's one icon that's nothing, empty, and if I right click and tell it to remove, a different icon is removed, and the empty one stays
<neo_> ok im using a SoundBlaster 16 sound card but i have no sound
<naught101> it's something to do with CD-upgrading
<neo_> it doesn't even show up as a sound device
<Jucato> weird... :/
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, the point of pastebin is so you can paste large amounts of text, ususally logs that contain errors and then you post the link on IRC so it doesn't take up space and disturb other users
<naught101> yeah. it happens when you CD-upgrade and forget to re-install (or don't want) a program
<evfreshman2025> mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<evfreshman2025> mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<evfreshman2025> mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evfreshman2025> oops
<neo_> ok im using a SoundBlaster 16 sound card but i have no sound iok im using a SoundBlaster 16 sound card but i have no sound
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, have you tried doing the autodetect thing again? or do you just want a specific screen resolution that was not listed?
<evfreshman2025> i would like to try autodetect
<evfreshman2025> i dont know how to do it, i just want my screen smaller, my firefox screen is so big that i cant even see a whole page
<hitmanWilly> evfreshman2025: try editing /etc/xorg.conf
<neo_> im using a SoundBlaster 16 sound card but i have no sound
<evfreshman2025> "Command Not Found"
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, then open up a terminal. Should be under utilities I think (not on my linux system at moment). just look around for it.
<neo_> i had a similar problem /etc/x11/xorg.cont
<hitmanWilly> evfreshman2025: sorry /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neo_> same mind
<neo_> i had typo
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: then you are going to copy the first command and paste it. press enter, then do the next one the same way.
<evfreshman2025> <hitmanWilly>"permission Denied"
<neo_> ok im using a SoundBlaster 16 sound card but i have no sound
<hitmanWilly> evfreshman2025: you have to sudo it
<skioski> just had my first failure try to install beryl
<ctw> Hi! Is there a way I can change the windowmanager in KDE. I suspect that there's a bug with kwin and xinerama and I'd like to try another windowmanager.
<evfreshman2025> omg its soo confusing
<polly1> enzo_: If you are still here try this: sudo apt-get install streamer
<hitmanWilly> evfreshman2025: the stuff you want is down near the bottom
<evfreshman2025> <Alonea>Whats the first command? im so lost, can you just tell me step by step?
<polly1> enzo_: streamer -q -c /dev/video0 -f rgb24 -r 3 -t 00:01:00 -o /home/pollyo/outfile.avi
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: to explain what sudo is, its what you put before a command that you need to run with root permissions (known basically as administrator in windows)
<neo_> ok im using a SoundBlaster 16 sound card but i have no sound
<enzo_> I'm still here.
<enzo_> Having issues with xawtv
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: alright, are you on that Fix Res. how to?
<polly1> enzo_: That should make a one minute long avi file from your webcam.
<evfreshman2025> yes i am
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: Ok, at the tops it says Run te Autodetect script again. Now, you are going to do the commands under Ubuntu 6.06, since thats the closest to what you have. (hopefully it works for Edgy as well)
<ctw> nevermind, I figuered it out
<skioski> any1 have the link for installing nvidia driver
<evfreshman2025> so put all this in the terminal?
<evfreshman2025> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<evfreshman2025> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<evfreshman2025> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: you will do those one at a time
<evfreshman2025> oOo i see okayu
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: after you paste one line in, press enter. each line is a separate command.
<evfreshman2025> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another p       rocess
<evfreshman2025> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<evfreshman2025> ^^^^ What does that mean?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: do you have any programs up besides your terminal and your irc?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: like Kate or something?
<evfreshman2025> I have Konqueror, Konversation and terminal
<Alonea> anyone, would konqueror be the culprit here or no?
<slestak> in the kubuntu dist upgrade instructions, each of the new repositories appears with an _or_, that would imply only _one_ is necessary.  Am I readint that right?  so it I am using kubuntu with kde3.5.6 i only need the jriddell achive-edgy-dist-upgrade repo?
<evfreshman2025> Should i close Konqueror?
<Jucato> slestak: dont disable the other repositories. add Riddell's repo so that you can download the new dist-upgrade tool.
<neo_> what conf file controlls sound
<slestak> Jucato: i dont mean all others, just of the three on the wiki, are only one of the three required or are they additive?
<Jucato> choose only one, depending on what you have
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: I dunno. something is locking it.
<evfreshman2025> Thats weird
<evfreshman2025> Whats Kate?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: text editor
<a-865> where is configuring hardware hiding in the Dapper KDE menus?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: you can try closing it. I use firefox as my internet browser.
<neptunepink> a-865: system settings?
<evfreshman2025> i do too
<evfreshman2025> I tried, and it still says locked
<AbortD> BURN THEM PRISONS DOWN
<a-865> neptunepink: I looked and didn't see. Could there be some package that never got installed?
<neptunepink> a-865: what hardware?
<a-865> neptunepink: pulled i
<a-865> neptunepink: pulled ISA sound card, installed PCI sound card
<Alonea> ok, anyone know what is locking that?
<neo_> great we are moving on to sound
<neo_> i have a problem with  sound
<neptunepink> a-865: computer administration > sound system? I have non idea beyond that :b
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: bah, screw it. lets go have fun with xorg.conf.
<evfreshman2025> whats that?
<neo_> soundblaster 16 will not work
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, load up konqueror and goto /etc/X11/ . Click on xorg.conf and kate should load.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: I want you to copy all thats in it and paste it in a pastebin for me so I can see whats in it.
<evfreshman2025> go to konqueror, and type in /etc/X11/ . under what?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: what we are going to do is just manually add the screen resolution. Oh, turn on hidden folders. look at your file menu at the top. its under one of those.
<hitmanWilly> evfreshman2025: the address bar
<evfreshman2025> "The file or folder file:///etc/X11/ . does not exist."
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: there is no period at the end. its just /etc/X11
<evfreshman2025> alot of different folders!
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: I was trying to punctuate my sentence.  ok, look in the X11 folder for xorg.conf.
<Fran1> Hello
<evfreshman2025> okay send me the Pastebin link
<Fran1> Does anyone know if device drivers for brother printer mcf-665cw are avail yet?
<Alonea> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hitmanWilly> Fran1: check www.linuxprinting.org
<intelikey> genii why are you in #ubuntu now  ?
<evfreshman2025> Okay i click PASTE!
<Fran1> already did, nothing there yet, but thanks
<genii> intelikey I'm here there and offtopic
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: now, it iwll give you a link and now tell me the link
<intelikey> just wondering if you were a 'nomer' now ?
<intelikey> mr. and misnomer   :)
<evfreshman2025> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12267/
<skioski> hi i cant get adept manger to work it sias the there is allready apt-get or aptitude runing please help i dont know how to close it
<neptunepink> gnome, gnome, gnome gnome gnome!
<skioski> any1??
<neptunepink> !aptcrash
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | skioski
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> skioski: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Alonea> woah, anyone else seeing his pastebin all on one line?
<a-p2b> neptunepink: I cant find any KDE menu item "Computer Administration"
<evfreshman2025> <Alonea>Is There Somthing Wrong?
<skioski> ubotu did that anything else?
<skioski> ah it works
<Alpha_Cluster> does anyone nkow what this error means?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: not sure, I can't seem to see it correctly. all the text is on one line. gimmie a sec to see if I can get this to display correctly
<evfreshman2025> okay
<Alpha_Cluster> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpgk/available' near line 2 package 'xmodmap':
<Alpha_Cluster> value for 'status' field not allowed in this context
<Alonea> Query failure: Can't open file: 'pastebin.MYI'. (errno: 145)   guys, whats that mean if its on a pastebin page? evfreshman2025, did you paste like that or what?
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: sounds like the pastebin page screwed up, that's a MySQL error.
<intelikey> hmmm is paste.ubuntu-nl.org  down again    i mean acting abnormally wierd    it's normally wierd...
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: looks like the index file on pastebin got hosed.
<evfreshman2025> i have no idea
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: ok, so how do I preview it right?
<a-p2b> anyone know what dpkg reconfigure is required when you change a sound card?
<intelikey> yeah that page is leading me to think the site is hosed again.
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: it will likely have to be pastebined elsewhere.
<evfreshman2025> Why cant it be soo simple like windows!!!!
<Alonea> ok, sorry evfreshman2025, will have to try another pastebin *big sigh*
<intelikey> pastebin.us   or .ca  or .gb   or .au   what ever
<skioski> any1 got the link for installin nvidia driver
<evfreshman2025> I dont understand why there is so many problems with Kabuntu\
<neptunepink> a-p2b: then do alt-f2, and run  systemsettings  .
<AbortD> it took me kde and getting drunk to just now figure out mine sweeper
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, repaste it at http://pastebin.us
<neptunepink> a-p2b, err, system settings on K menu...
<a-p2b> neptunepink: there is no such menu item
<evfreshman2025> http://pastebin.us/18984
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: it really doesn't have too many problems, though ati drivers are evil. and Kubuntu is never meant to be easy as windows, which is full of security holes because of it.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, there, that works.
<a-p2b> systemsettings: command not found
<evfreshman2025> yay
<intelikey> # to completely reset alsa, here's a one liner i picked off of irc.
<intelikey> kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sync && reboot -f
<neptunepink> a-p2b: then alt-f2, type in systemsettings
<neptunepink> a-p2b: then.... I dunno. :/
<intelikey> # resets all sound settings  (reconfigure sound)
<intelikey> cat /proc/asound/devices && amixer -c1       # list sound device settings
<dthacker> evfreshman2025: it's not as easy as windows to set up, but it won't crash all the time either.
<intelikey> note you are in for a reboot on that first post....
<evfreshman2025> oh
<evfreshman2025> <alonea>Hows it working?
<a-p2b> what package is missing neptunepink ? I can apt-get install if only I can find out what is missing
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, now, do you see where it says Subsection, display?
<skioski> can any1 gimmy the link to install nvidia driver
<evfreshman2025> subsection, display on what?
<LeeJunFan> I've actually got 22 machines that just went past a year uptime at the library! :) Would be 24 but 2 had hardware problems.
<Alonea> Subsection "Display"
<Alonea> its in the Section "Screen"
<evfreshman2025> oh under monitor and display?
<Alonea> yup
<intelikey> LeeJunFan you don't have kids resetting them ?
<neptunepink> a-p2b: `sudo apt-get install kde-systemsettings` ... though I cant understand why it wouldn't be installed in the first place
<evfreshman2025> I see the following tabs;
<intelikey> kids reset the library computers around here...
<LeeJunFan> no, the kids ones are in the other room - those get messed with a lot.
<evfreshman2025> Size, Orientation & Positioning
<intelikey> ah ok.
<evfreshman2025> Color & Gamma
<evfreshman2025> Hardware
<evfreshman2025> Power
<Alonea> the "modes" line is what we are going to have to add to. Now, what resolution do you normally use?
<LeeJunFan> Our teen and adult users have been really good to the systems, and have adapted very well to Linux w/o any pain :)
<a-p2b> neptunepink: maybe because kde was installed on top of edubuntu
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: look at your pastebin and look at line 115
<a-p2b> kde-systemsettings was not installed
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: didn't we talk before about that sudo wrapper for umount? I recall that being you.
<a-p2b> neptunepink: thanks
<neptunepink> a-p2b: maybe :b
<intelikey> LeeJunFan it's as simple as setting it in front of them and saying you can use that if you want to...   fi you don't, then don't     and they always seem to want to.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yes
<evfreshman2025> right now its at 640x480
<evfreshman2025> and i need it smaller
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: that is the section I am talking about. We are going to need to add resolutions to line 118.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: no, actually, you need bigger
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I'm getting a new feisty image ready for the library for next month , this time around I got unoinfs / overlayed on the NFS /
<evfreshman2025> oh really?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: like 800x600 would be next step up
<evfreshman2025> okay so how do i edit it?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: so basically it acts like a bootable CD with unionfs.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan k
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: next is 1024 x 768. Do you remember what resolution windows normally used?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: it's pretty neat to know I could give someone a root password for the system, they could do whatever they want to it, and on a reboot it'll start fresh.
<Kr4t05> HAH
<evfreshman2025> maybe 800x600 h/o let me check my brothers computer really quick
<Kr4t05> Does anyone recall my apt issue with k3d?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: well, we can add a couple and then you can choose between them at that screen
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yes....     </grins>   give me that passwd     :)
<Kr4t05> I fixed it (in a round-about fashion) with sudo apt-get build-dep k3d && sudo apt-get source -b k3d
<Kr4t05> Sa-weet
<intelikey> well you did mean "normal" people though didn't you  lol
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: no, I mean anyone.
<evfreshman2025> 800x600
<intelikey> oh really.    you don't think i could fix it unbootalbe form linux root  ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: you can't write to anything except the tmpfs.
* Jucato does note to Kr4t05 that k3d isn't a KDE app though... :)
<Alonea> modes "640x480@60" "800x600@60" "1024x768@60" <evfreshman2025> that is going to be your new mode line. Now you are going to have to edit this as root so back to terminal
<intelikey> LeeJunFan and the /dev/nvram
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: not over nfs, unless you got into the bios somehow to change boot settings.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<evfreshman2025> okay i want 800x600
<LeeJunFan> great minds think alike eh.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan the nvram is local....
<evfreshman2025> so how do i get back to the terminal thing?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: Under utilities I think.
<evfreshman2025> the terminal is open
<evfreshman2025> what do i type in the terminal?
<intelikey> but i've said too much for a public channel already.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: now, you can copy paste this command in: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, mentioning that device isn't probably a good idea here :)
<evfreshman2025> okay i have that typed in
<evfreshman2025> now i enterd my password
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: now, this is the text editor called VIM that I prefer to use. there are others, but this is the one I know best.
<evfreshman2025> okay
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, now you should see your file, yes?
<intelikey> all i was saying is that you don't want me to have hands on    and tell me "you can't break it"   there is no such system.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: next thing you know someone is going to mkfs.ext3 it :)
<evfreshman2025> this is the first line:
<evfreshman2025>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<intelikey> yeah
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, good, now you are going to scroll down using your arrow keys to that section we talked about
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: no. I know. I thought of it right after you said that. That's pretty much the only weakness, and it's easy enough to compile a non modular kernel w/o nvram support.
<evfreshman2025> okay "screen
<evfreshman2025> edit it under "Modes"?
<intelikey> yes but be sure you don't leave out rm support   lol
<intelikey> ram
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: now to go into "edit" mode (they call it INSERT) press the i button once
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: but then like you said, I was referring to normal people, and I really don't plan on giving out root :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> si si
<evfreshman2025> wait, click on edit, and push i once?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: so edit your mode line so it looks like: modes "640x480@60" "800x600@60"
<Kr4t05> Jucato: what's that have to do with anything?
<Jucato> nothing.just noting :)
<intelikey> @60   yuch
<AbortD> why does everything in ubuntu eat my cpu?
<Alonea> intelikey: just using what his computer wants to do it at. i think its really old
<kouran> ubuntu really neeps wpa support. wep doesnt cut it.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: you got the line edited now?
<kouran> needs*
<evfreshman2025> no
<LeeJunFan> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LeeJunFan> I thought it had it.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, take your time
<evfreshman2025> it wont let me edit it, infact it just deletd 640xblah blah blah
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: did you press i ?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: what's eating your CPU?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: it should then say INSERT at the bottom
<evfreshman2025> yes
<intelikey> work program of america    wpa   aka we piddle around     my grandpa was in that in the depression...
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, then just move your cursor to the right place and type it in
<intelikey> worked from can see to can't see for a dollar a day plus chow
<evfreshman2025> OH NO!
<evfreshman2025> i just got out of my terminal!!!
<intelikey> now what is this computer     wpa  stand for ?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: its ok, you did not save the file
<evfreshman2025> I went back into a new terminal and typed in "sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and it says another terminal is using the same code
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: so the file is alright
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: umm, minimized it maybe?
<evfreshman2025> no its gone
<intelikey> alt + tab
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: yes, alt + tab
<netdaemon> any of you guys have an hp dv6000z?
<evfreshman2025> Okay im back into where i was
<DivA> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mischko> Is there a GUI to enable modules in apache?
<Alonea> netdaemon: I got ha dv8000
<netdaemon> Alonea: is it amd?
<dthacker> netdaemon: sorry, just an old Compaq
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, see if it says INSERT and continue editing
<Alonea> netdaemon: yes. AMD Turion 64
<evfreshman2025> yes
* intelikey doesn't own anything with "hp" stamped on it...
* dthacker is green with CPU envy
<evfreshman2025> do i move thew white block up to the Modes Line?
<netdaemon> Alonea: you use special boot parameters? noapic nolapic kills my usb after a certain amount of time
<netdaemon> irq conflicts or something
<netdaemon> iommu=off noirqdebug has worked with other distros...dosn't seem to work with this one =\
<intelikey> hmmm unless lexmark is made by hp
<a-p2b> neptunepink: partial success. system and web page sounds work, but the music player won't play a CD
<Alonea> netdaemon: I can't use it. messes up my power on my laptop and doesn't fix what its supposed to fix anyway. I can't use the normal shutdown.
<evfreshman2025> Okay I edited
<evfreshman2025> it
<netdaemon> wonderful
<netdaemon> oh well i'll stick with this for a while i suppose :P
<evfreshman2025> Do i change the Virtual too?
<AbortD> LeeJunFan: xorg is it jumps to 22
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: alright. Just double check your line for errors and when you are sure, press the ESC key once
<a-p2b> sound juicer finds the cd tracks, but can't connect to the sound server
<dthacker> hardware 1, ubuntu 0,  but it was a well played match
<netdaemon> other than that, everything is running great =)
<AbortD> LeeJunFan: and its running with my ram maxed
<intelikey> a-p2b does it have a sound cable connected ?
<netdaemon> 7.04 beta btw
<AbortD> but not using swap
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: after that, the INSERT should go away.
<evfreshman2025> yup its gone
<evfreshman2025> but i dont need to edit the Virtual right?
<a-p2b> intelikey: yes
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: now you are going to hold down shift and press the colon key (a colon looks like this : )
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: it should show up at the very bottom
<evfreshman2025> yup it did
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: now put a w and q after it so it looks like this :wq
<evfreshman2025> push enter?
<a-p2b> intelikey: before I changed the sound card, the music player showed the CD as item 5 in the left window, but now it's not there
<Alonea> yup
<evfreshman2025> mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evfreshman2025> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<evfreshman2025> thats what i get
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: what if you run 'free | grep "buffers/cache"' in a console ?
<evfreshman2025> What do i do now?
<Alonea> now, do ctrl alt backspace and that will restart your session, sign back in, and you should be able to change your res.
<evfreshman2025> okay i will be right back
<intelikey> code
* dthacker thinks Alonea is an awesome asset to IRC
<intelikey> anything typed in  is now called code     ha.
<mischko> Is there a GUI to enable modules in apache?
<Alonea> dthacker: why thank you. I guess I am good at giving simple step by step instructions and have a lot of patience. Or at least I don't show it much if I get impatient.
<Alonea> I mean, I used to be in the same boat as him.
<dthacker> mischko, my google sense says "lots for windows, but none for linux in a 30 second scan"
<dthacker> mischko: the command line is your friend!
<mischko> dthacker, I can do command line.
<evfreshman2025> OMGZDSF.,GBSDFVGBZNKSBFGTRF
<evfreshman2025> No it dosent work
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: it wont change?
<evfreshman2025> no
<intelikey> dthacker do you not use google.com/linux   for things like that ?
<evfreshman2025> its pissen me off, it wont even let me log in as the ADMIN anymore, the password box wont come up
<dthacker> mischko: sorry, I'm being a smart-aleck
<Alonea> ok guys, looks like linux is not liking his video card.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, load up a terminal and put this in: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mischko> dthacker, not to worry.  I've searched around and can't find a package for it so I 'spect it doesn't exist.
<kouran> hello all. im doing a full upgrade of edgy after a clean install. it asks me for the install disk. i put the disk in, files appear in the browser, but then they disappear and it thinks there's no disk in the drive. and the updater keeps nagging me for the disk. help?
<dthacker> intelikey: I GTFI for everything at least twice.
<Alonea> that will reconfigre your xorg.
<evfreshman2025> Locked
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: wait, are you trying to log in as root?
<evfreshman2025> whats root?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: or in your useraccount they had you make?
<LeeJunFan> evfreshman2025: root is like Administrator on windows
<kouran> can anyone help me with my mounting problem?
<intelikey> what's admin ?
<evfreshman2025> oh
<evfreshman2025> Ummm i guess root?
<Alonea> intelikey: silly
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> kouran lets hear it
<intelikey> i think i have a few minutes
<kouran> i asked above, but anywho
<kouran> i asked above, but anywho
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, what login name did you choose on your set up? thats what you use to login
<kouran> hello all. im doing a full upgrade of edgy after a clean install. it asks me for the install disk. i put the disk in, files appear in the browser, but then they disappear and it thinks there's no disk in the drive. and the updater keeps nagging me for the disk. help?
<evfreshman2025> Mike
<evfreshman2025> (My name)
<AbortD> LeeJunFan: still using it all up
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, as long as you are not trying to put your name as "root" then thats fine.
<evfreshman2025> no
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: what did that command output?
<intelikey> kouran that is a feisty specific issue   try  #ubuntu+1
<kouran> its really weird. because when the updater nags me the disk spins up. only there's no disk mounted at /cdrom0
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: so, when you type in your password, what happens?
<kouran> feisty? this is edgy..
<evfreshman2025> under the terminal?
<intelikey> oh  sorry my bad.
<intelikey> duh....
<kouran> hehe
<LeeJunFan> but upgrading to feisty?
<intelikey> ok to edgy then...
<AbortD> -/+ buffers/cache:     302932     471940
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: did you get into your system?
<evfreshman2025> yes
<evfreshman2025> im on my system
<kouran> i clicked full upgrade in adept. its not going to feisty is it? anyway, on with the problem..
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: that means you have 472M of RAM free.
<evfreshman2025> and when i type in my password on the terminal thios is what i get
<intelikey> LeeJunFan that's the way i read it the first time...
<evfreshman2025> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<AbortD> yeah well when i play kbounce why does it lag
<AbortD> and why do i run at atleast 22% cpu?
<Alonea> ok, then load terminal, and you said when you did that command, it was locked? make sure all other apps are closed... oh, that again.
<intelikey> kouran ok back to me first responce then  that's not and edgy issue that's a feisty issue.  and feisty support is in #ubuntu+1  until it is released.
<Alonea> ok, anyone here know what to do when that comes up? the config.dat being locked that is?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: what all do you have running? if you have something that's doing something graphically intensive X is going to be using more CPU power to draw what it needs on the screen.
<AbortD> i have super karamba going but no widgets running
<kouran> im using edgy though.
<intelikey> no you are not
<kouran> :|
<intelikey> not if you upgraded you aren't
<kouran> i just clicked upgrade now and its nagging me for the edgy disk
<AbortD> konqueror is taking 10.6% ram
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: you don't have amarok running do you?
<evfreshman2025> it says its locked by another processs
<AbortD> i do
<AbortD> amarok takes that much?
<kouran> so if i click upgrade its upgrading to the feisty beta? fsck that.
<AbortD> dude wth
<kouran> *cancel*
<AbortD> i cant play a game while i have anything running
<intelikey> kouran at any rate try this.      sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list      and commont out the cdrom line
<AbortD> dude why does konq rape me?
<dthacker> Alonea: I have one hit that recommends rebooting
<AbortD> this is a major problem
* AbortD switches to gentoo
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: amarok causes a constant load as it scans your collection in the background, if you have a large music collection or told amarok to scan a dir with a lot of files in it it's going to use a lot, it also uses more than it probably should for the graphical equalizer. :(
<Alonea> dthacker: hmmm?
* dthacker sees AbortD's future. He's compiling......and compiling.....and compiling.....
<AbortD> this is pissing me off
<LeeJunFan> dthacker: and still ending up with the same end result.
<AbortD> why is konq using 10% almost 11%?
<AbortD> and its not scanning
<dthacker> Alonea: first hit I found on locked config.dat says a reboot cleared it.
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: konq is? what do you have loaded in konqueror?
<Alonea> http://pastebin.us/18984 , ok, people, look at his card and tell me if that falls under 915resolution thing?
<intelikey> two words  "eye candy"
<dthacker> +1 intelikey
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: probably some huge flash applet? youbube? Maybe java or a highly graphical page?
<Alonea> dthacker: he had this a minute ago too...hmm, yes,try an actual reboot this time evfreshman2025
<LeeJunFan> youtube* :)
<AbortD> a folder....
<kouran> are there any plans to include wpa support?
<AbortD> and a crappy website
<evfreshman2025> reboot my system?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: and do you have file previews turned on so it shows pictures and what not in place of icons?
<AbortD> no java no flash no youtube
<intelikey> Alonea can always test with vga=normal nosplash
<AbortD> yeah
<AbortD> still shouldnt tak 11%
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: yes, you know, also called restart?
<LeeJunFan> Lots of files in that dir?
<evfreshman2025> lol yes okay brb
<AbortD> 4 or 5
<AbortD> 2 are folders
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: are they video?
<AbortD> ope
<AbortD> nope
<AbortD> text
<Iwonder|too> AbortD: how many instances of konqueror do you have running?
<Alonea> intelikey: I dunno what the 915 resolution even is. I saw it on that page and was wondering if thats what his problem is
<AbortD> 2
<AbortD> a crap website with nothing but a few lines of html
<AbortD> and a folder with 4 or 5 things
<LeeJunFan> It's likely konqueror has claimed the ram possibly as buffer space, and has not yet released it. That's normal. It's not going to release what it's claimed until something else needs it.
<AbortD> xorg takes 2% cpu no matter what
<intelikey> Alonea what is his complaint exactly ?
<Alonea> intelikey: he cant get a resolution above 640
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: and since you have almost 1/2G free ram it's not going to be in any hurry to do so.
<AbortD> yeah well when i play kbounce and have konq open i cant play
<intelikey> see line   106  of his config
<intelikey> Alonea no wonder.
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: 2%?
<AbortD> 20% i meant
<AbortD> my 0 button sucks sorry
<Alonea> intelikey: alright, that line looks...odd
<AbortD> its like no matter what my resources are chewed
<Iwonder|too> there is a setting in koqueror to alter memory usage ,dunno if it helps
<intelikey> it also limits xorg to only using that vidio mode
<AbortD> maybe i should just go back to gnome
<Alonea> intelikey: ok, cool. when he comes back, how do we edit that line?
<Iwonder|too> why not load firefox,see if it performs better?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: that does seem high, but my guess is some other application is causing X to do something, visble or not. I have beryl running, with amarok, and normally quite a few programs open. Xorg is using about 10% of my cpu.
<AbortD> nothing i have running can make it do that
<kouran> intelikey: if i just do a regular update using the adept updater, from the system tray and it asks me for the kubuntu disk, that means its trying to upgrade to feisty?
<intelikey> Alonea try changing lines 106 and 107   to   "        Option          "DPMS"
<intelikey> kouran did you try what i sujested ?
<Alonea> intelikey: so, take out modeline completely?
<Alonea> intelikey: and gamma?
<kouran> not just yet. i just want to know why its doing it, and why the disk isnt mounting properly :|
<intelikey> Alonea yes if it don't work  he can go back to that setting.
<intelikey> Alonea comment out   prepend  #
<Alonea> intelikey: and just have it model name "Plug 'n Play" and the line after Option "DPMS"
<Alonea> ok, where is prepend on there
<intelikey> Alonea "prepend" means put this in fornt of it.
<intelikey> Alonea append means put it behind it.
<Alonea> intelikey: oh, sorry. misunderstood
<nicoc> hey there, can anyone help me installing kubuntu??
<evfreshman2025> NOPE
<Alonea> intelikey: I get what you mean. comment out modeline and gamma and then just put option under it.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, we got new things to try here thanks to intelikey
<intelikey> #<<this is a perpended hash mark  aka pound sign       and this is apended #
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: you could try stopping any GUI apps you have running and see if one or more of those being killed brings X back in line. Also what gfx card do you have?
<intelikey> Alonea yes
<evfreshman2025> okay anything!
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: we are going to go back to the terminal and do sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AbortD> nvidia 5500 fx
<Iwonder|too> AbortD:  does your x acceleration function?
<AbortD> 25 mb of ram
<nicoc> im getting to much errors when i try to install kubuntu text mode :(
<AbortD> could i be using the wrong driver?
<actinic> looking for program to convert mp3 ---> ogg.  suggestions?
<evfreshman2025> okay now what?
<Iwonder|too> glxinfo|grep drm
<kouran> intelikey, i commented out the cdrom references from sources.list.. see how it goes..
<LeeJunFan> Iwonder|too: you knew where I was going with that ? :)
<nicoc> hello?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: could be that there's a better one.
<Iwonder|too> been there on a i810 drove me nuts
<kouran> hello nicoc
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: try running "glxinfo | grep direct"
<nicoc> hey kouran, sup
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: if you want, I can make a pastebin with the changes I want you to try so you can see better what I mean
<Iwonder|too> xine would lock the mouse down just starting up
<evfreshman2025> okay make a pastebin
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: hopefully you see direct rendering: Yes
<nicoc> kouran: can you help me? im triying to install kubuntu, but im getting an issue on the installation
<kouran> tell me
<kouran> im sort of noob too, but ill try :)
<actinic> nicoc, install issues usually point to a corrupt file or flakey memory
<intelikey> kouran your issue and my first diagknosis  are not cohearent.   let me see if i can get us both on the same page.      i misread the tyep of "upgrade" your were doing and reacted to what i thought you were telling me...    simple explanation is this.   the "full upgrade" or any upgrade will ask for the disk as ling as is is setup as a repo/source.    by commenting out the cdrom in the sources.list you should have affectively
<kouran> go on
<nicoc> when i boot the kubuntu cd y try to start it in the text mode, and then i get a msg that says "timer not connected to io-apic"
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: http://pastebin.us/18992
<actinic> try downloading the kubuntu iso file once again, confirming integrity with md5sum
<nicoc> i already try 3 versions of kubuntu
<evfreshman2025> kk its open
<nicoc> and im getting the same error
<kouran> nicoc: thats out of the scope of my understanding... might be best to try one of the more experienced users. try the forums too
<dthacker> nicoc: sounds like hardware problems
<LeeJunFan> nicoc: you need to add a kernel param "noapic"
<intelikey> kouran now should you choose to use the cd as a source.  the command  sudo apt-cdrom add   should set it up for you.  and then the mounting issue should simply vanish.... if any part of that fails  feel free to gripe at me.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: I "commented out" line 106 and 107 and then added the option thing at 108
<evfreshman2025> Okay you lost me
<nicoc> when y boot with the noapic option it doesnt recognize any hardware
<kouran> intelikely, i shall try in a sec
<intelikey> kouran any qusetions or problems ?
<LeeJunFan> nicoc: I forget where it's at on the CD, exactly what buttons to press but there's some "extra options" or some such thing that will allow you to change the kernel boot commandline
<kouran> one sec mate
<intelikey> np
<LeeJunFan> nicoc: did you do noapic or noacpi?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: the pound signs will make that line read as a comment instead of a command, as in the program will not read those lines
<nicoc> noapic
<actinic> looking for program to convert mp3 ---> ogg. suggestions?
<evfreshman2025> so...?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: you will need to put a # at the beginning of line 106 and 107
<LeeJunFan> nicoc: sry, I'm at a loss.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: then add in that option line
<nicoc> i mean. before start the text mode i write: boot: install acpi=off
<nicoc> and other ways i canot install it :(
<evfreshman2025> okay done
<AbortD> can u help me find a gforce fx 5500 driver
<Alonea> then press esc, the  :wq
<kouran> k it seemed to have mounted. but in my experience, every time ive run the adept updater from the task bar its never asked me to insert the disk
<AbortD> i was with the generic one
<intelikey> !ati | AbortD
<ubotu> AbortD: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<patrick_> has any1 got wow w/bc installed under cedega?
<evfreshman2025> okay now what?
<LeeJunFan> nicoc: check out this bug - some of the info posted to it may help, some other kernel options are listed there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/38263
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: then do the ctrl alt backspace again and see what happens. if something bad happens, just take out those pound signs you put in and put a pound sign in front of the option line
<intelikey> evfreshman2025 be prepaired to undo that from a tty console if needed.
<evfreshman2025> okay
<nicoc> ok lets see, thanks lee
<evfreshman2025> whats the option line?
<Iwonder|too> AbortD: what was your glxinfo|grep rendering?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: the option line you put in :  option "DPMS"
<LeeJunFan> nicoc: I wish you luck. :)
<evfreshman2025> okay im confused
<intelikey> Option          "DPMS"
<evfreshman2025> but i guess ill push CTRL + A;T +Blackspase
<evfreshman2025> and if somthing bad happens and i dont remember what to do?
<AbortD> _wth are you saying Iwonder|too?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: look at the pastebin at line 108
<evfreshman2025> okay?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: did you add that line in?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: when I had you run "glxinfo | grep direct" - or did you misss that?
<evfreshman2025> no i didnt
<Iwonder|too> AbortD:  you are complaing of unusually high memory/cpu usage while in gui?
<intelikey> evfreshman2025 if    then always remember       sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: did it say Yes or No
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: ok, go back and add that line in.
<evfreshman2025> i need the sudo code thing
<AbortD> irect rendering: No
<AbortD> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Iwonder|too> then that is your problem
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: yes, get a piece of paper and write down that command that intelikey said.
<evfreshman2025> never mind
<Iwonder|too> you have no video acceleration
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: yeah, then you need to follow the instructions to install your nvidia drivers.
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: why doens't he just use ENVY ?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: pretty much any gui thing you do will use a lot more CPU with generic drivers.
<AbortD> i go ino synapic and i don see what they tell me to click
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: what's that?
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: it will install the nvidia or ati drivers for you and edit your xorg.conf. works wonders.
<evfreshman2025> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evfreshman2025> i have that written down
<LeeJunFan> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: there you go ^^^^
<evfreshman2025> so do the ctrl backspace ect thing noe?
<evfreshman2025> *now
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: thanks, that's the new feisty thing?
<intelikey> evfreshman2025 that's how to fix it if xorg refuses to start...    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       you can play with your config file all you want as long as you know that command to get you a new fresh one if needed.
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: dunno. it was made by the alber milone guy
<evfreshman2025> whats the command to get a fresh one if needed?
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: I heard feisty was going to make it easy to install the right drivers, but since I have always been a do-it-myselfer I hardly ever use any 'tools' other than vi to configure my system. :)
<evfreshman2025> oOo i see
<evfreshman2025> okay here it goes....
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: yeah, I heard that too, but this isn't it.
<AbortD> how do u instal a .deb i forget :P
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<AbortD> sudo aptitude file.deg?
<Alonea> AbortD: you can also right click the file and do instlal package there
<intelikey> kouran is too quiet .....
<AbortD> sudo aptitude install file.ded?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: keep trying :)
<LeeJunFan> I have faith you'll find the b key :)
<nicoc> does anyone install kubunto on a mac??
<intelikey> AbortD sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<AbortD> sudo aptitude install file.deb?
<AbortD> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> hey all
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: but yes, it works very nice for most video cards, but if you have an ati and have messed up the flgrx royally then it is likely going to do the same failures you did...not even albert can make fglrx "nice" . As for nvidia, I dont hear many problems getting the drivers on
<intelikey> AbortD sudo aptitude(or apt-get) install packagename      no version+.ext on the package name...
<Alonea> hey Admiral_Chicago
<intelikey> the first is for a file you have on your disk the second is for files int eh repos... AbortD
<Admiral_Chicago> Alonea: evening.
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: every going well for you?
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: no, downloading and installing fglrx can do some bad stuff, replacing libGL and such. Need to reinstall mesa after that.
<intelikey> s_int eh_in the_ ^
<intelikey> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: oh yes, I learned. had to reinstall system.
<intelikey> it finally happened.  i'm typing like a geek.
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: adept decided to remove fglrx one day...
<LeeJunFan> I've made up my mind that I'll never spend money on ATI again, at least not unless they do something better with linux.
<AbortD> i forget how to change directories in konsole :(
<Alonea> cd
<Alonea> cd ..
<AbortD> tried
<AbortD> oooo
<AbortD> i didnt capatilize
<AbortD> soooo tired sorry
<intelikey> cd /path/
<neptunepink> alias c=cd; alias sl=ls; alias l=ls; alias s=cd ..
<intelikey> cd /full/path       cd relative/path     cd ~/full/home/based/path    ....
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: I had to help a guy yesterday who had installed vesa drivers for his 9xxx ati card.
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: he had a fun experience fixing that.
<neptunepink> cd ~anotherusershomedirectory/
<AbortD> omg what does ssudo apt-get -f install do?
<intelikey> neptunepink nope
<neptunepink> ORLY?
<AbortD> LeeJunFan:
<AbortD> omg what does ssudo apt-get -f install do?
<intelikey>   the tild is expanded to the users $HOME
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: fixes broken installs
<AbortD> hm its having me download tons of stuff
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: like packages that maybe didn't finish installing for some reason but were still in need of finishing up.
<neptunepink> hmph, well it does in konqueror. :b
<AbortD> its having me install build essentials
<AbortD> because envy didnt install?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: fixes dependancy problems well, so if things have been installed and have unmet dependancies it's going to get those deps.
<Alonea> AbortD: oh! Do you want a list of packages you need to install envy?
<AbortD> dont need it now
<intelikey> ~ = $HOME = grep $USER /etc/passwd | cut -d ':' -f6
<Alonea> AbortD: ok
<AbortD> so that command fixes installs and dependancy problems?
<agan> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AbortD> lee
<AbortD> LeeJunFan:
<Jucato> AbortD: -f, --fix-broken Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place. This option, when used with install/remove, can omit any packages to permit APT to deduce a likely solution. Any Package that are specified must completely correct the problem. The option is sometimes necessary when running APT for the first time; APT itself does not allow broken package dependencies to exist on a system. It is possible that a system's
<Jucato> dependency structure can be so corrupt as to require manual intervention (which usually means using dselect(8) or dpkg --remove to eliminate some of the offending packages). Use of this option together with -m may produce an error in some situations. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Fix-Broken.
<agan> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
* neptunepink gives info bash the finger
<Jucato> yikes :)
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: yeah. It's just installing some stuff that some package you installed needed. Probably envy.
<Jucato> AbortD: man:/apt-get in Konqueror
<Jucato> sorry about the paste...
<LeeJunFan> no you aren't.
<LeeJunFan> but that's okay :)
<AbortD> how do i run envy now...
<intelikey> neptunepink what all konq does i dont know. (jucato does)  but what bash does,  that i pretty well know.
<Alonea> AbortD: look in your K Menu
<nicoc> how can i search for a user??
<Jucato> no I don't...
<AbortD> found it
<intelikey> Jucato do to
<intelikey> and you are our new networking expert
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> so just do your job
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> :P
<Alonea> heh. So far I have gotten pretty good at borking then forcing ati to work
<troxor> what's the trick to enabling the 96xx nvidia restricted drivers instead of the 97xx series?
<Jucato> troxor: the trick is 1) not upgrading to feisty (yet) or 2) installing the driver from nvidia.com
<underdog5004> so...I've had the adept-update-manager icon on my taskbar for the last few days...when I try to do an update, I've only got one, and it's a python-imaging package which status: upgradeable and requested action: None
<underdog5004> troxor, are you trying to get an nvidia geforce 2 mx 400 working?
<Jucato> underdog5004: try running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to give you more descriptive reasons
<troxor> Jucato: woops ;)
<troxor> underdog5004: almost, geforce 4 mx
<Jucato> troxor: oh forgot 3) use the nv driver (no 3D acceleration though)
<intelikey> what ws the package name to install nvidia glx from the restricted repo ?
<underdog5004> troxor, I had an issue with envy trying to install the wrong driver for my geforce 2 mx 400...the mx 400 put it into the new legacy driver area...envy didn't realise that
<Jucato> intelikey: nvidia-glx :D
<kouran> just use the envy script..
* underdog5004 hugs envy
<Jucato> as long as the envy script realizes that there are 3 sets of drivers to be supported now, it will work
<intelikey> yeah that's it.  heh   ty Jucato
<Alonea> i love envy...
<AbortD> seems to run better now but now my display is screwed
<intelikey> i think i'll install that and see what all it breaks.
<intelikey> eeeek
<Alonea> AbortD: resolution not correct or what?
<intelikey> or maybe not.    have to down grade the kernel to do that
<AbortD> yup
<AbortD> its all wacked up
<underdog5004> The following packages have been kept back:  python-imaging  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Alonea> AbortD: you could try just putting the correct resolutions in the xorg.conf file
<underdog5004> @ Jucato
<intelikey> ok what's heck.         be back after a 4 hour dl.   maybe.
<Jucato> underdog5004: hm... are you on edgy or feisty?
<underdog5004> edgy
<Jucato> hm.....
<underdog5004> indeed
<Jucato> underdog5004: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<AbortD> where is xorg?
<underdog5004> no aptitude installed, Jucato ...
<Jucato> underdog5004: but when it asks you, enter 'q' (quit)
<Jucato> huh?
<Alonea>  AbortD /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<underdog5004> I don't believe in aptitude...lol
<underdog5004> actually, it may already be installed...h/o
<Jucato> underdog5004: it's installed by default
<kraut> moin
<underdog5004> pasting...
<Jucato> underdog5004: hopefull to a pastebin :)
<kouran> envy script supports legacy cards too right? eg, geforce 2 mx?
<underdog5004> kouran, yep
<kouran> all in the same program?
<underdog5004> yep
<kouran> thanks
<underdog5004> Jucato, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12273/
<Jucato> kouran, underdog5004 as of the 97xx driver series, there are two "legacy" groups as far as nvidia.com is concerned
<underdog5004> right, legacy and "new" legacy
<underdog5004> so...
<Alonea> alright, I need sleep...night dears.
<Jucato> underdog5004: hm... you have some unofficial repos I suppose?
<underdog5004> Jucato, jsyk, packet-garden is this cool little python proggie that will visualize your network traffic
<underdog5004> Jucato, yeah, I think so...beryl
<Jucato> something more related to python, perhaps
<underdog5004> hmmm...nope..I've also got automatix...
<LeeJunFan> I prefer jnettop for seeing what's going on with my network connections.
<Jucato> python-imaging-tk: Depends: python-imaging (= 1.1.5-10build1) but 1.1.5-10ubuntu1 is to be installed. <--- this is the source of your problem...
<underdog5004> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12275/
<underdog5004> that's my sources...a bit late, though
<AbortD> nice
<AbortD> lets try kbounce
<AbortD> tnaks lee
<underdog5004> hmmm, I can't think of anything I've installed lately that requires python...
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: working better now?
<Jucato> underdog5004: ok hold on...
<underdog5004> besides packet-garden, of course
<underdog5004> oh, and I just switched my sources.list to use us, not ca...switched to ca because of some problems with time-outs with us repos...
<Jucato> hm...
<nicoc> hey anyone knows how to fix the issue 'timer not connected to IO-APIC' in a intel mac?
<philfo> what's the least cpu/memory sucking distro of linux?  opinions?
<Jucato> underdog5004: I can't seem to figure out where the 1.1.5-10ubuntu1 version came from
<underdog5004> philfo, damnsmalllinux.org
<underdog5004> 50 megabytes for a distro...pretty sweet stuff...gui and everything
<philfo> ah, sorry.  there is a caveat.
<AbortD> underdog5004: can u dual boot it with grub?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: openwrt maybe :)
<underdog5004> Jucato, oh...no biggie...I'm going to fiesty once I see how it all goes
<underdog5004> AbortD, yep
<philfo> I want to run some really heavy graphics applications.
<philfo> all still photography apps
<underdog5004> hmmm, might not be the best for that, like I said, it's really stripped down...check it out though!
<Jucato> underdog5004: did you once have edgy-proposed in your repos?
<underdog5004> Jucato, uh...no.
<philfo> so I guess I should have worded my question "what would be the best distro for running heavy graphics processing?"
<underdog5004> not that I know of
<Jucato> philfo: though your best course of action would to actually get hardware suited for that, for example, more RAM
* genii hands underdog5004 a large black coffee
<underdog5004> maybe xubuntu?
<underdog5004> genii! My good friend!
<philfo> 4GB ram, 3.4GHz P4
<genii> :)
<philfo> that's all I can do right now
<underdog5004> philfo, damn, you could do _anything_ with that, philfo
<LeeJunFan> just run X from the command line and launch your apps from a tty with DISPLAY=:0 appname :)
<underdog5004> I mean, darn
<philfo> well, explain to me then why LINUX is operating slowly
<Jucato> philfo: that already much
<Jucato> hm?
<underdog5004> philfo, type "top" in a terminal
<philfo> a friend of mine says that drive wiring may be an issue
<Jucato> it should fly w/ those specs
<Jucato> DMA enabled?
<philfo> dma?
<philfo> I'm a linux noob
<LeeJunFan> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Jucato> Direct Memory Access
<Jucato> bah :)
<genii_> bah ghosted
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, that system should have no load problems.
<neptunepink> the best thing about linux is that you can hold a key down and press shift a bunch of times and it makes amusing text
<neptunepink> WEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeEEeeeEeeeEeeeEEeeEEeeeEeeE!
<Jucato> underdog5004: um.. wait I think I might have a lead. get back to you in a flash
<snowman> greetings
<underdog5004> Jucato, ok, I'm just tooling around right now...
<Jucato> neptunepink: yes, but you have to stop doing that in here
<philfo> back in a sec.  thanks guys
<snowman> anyone here have a few minutes to help with a usb wireless adapter?
<Jucato> underdog5004: ah I think I might have it... worth a try
<underdog5004> ok
<underdog5004> hit me!
<Jucato> underdog5004: add "universe" to your edgy-updates line
<snowman> treying to get a d-link dwl-g132 going in kubuntu
<Jucato> underdog5004: then, sudo apt-get update as usual
<snowman> I can see it in lsusb, but can't seem to get it doing anything else.
<Jucato> you know the drill :D
<philfo> ok, there's all sorts of warnings about using hdparm, should I be concerned?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: you have sata or regular ATA?
<philfo> sata
<underdog5004> Jucato, actually, I'm in the middle of a sudo apt-get update...remember, I switched back to the us repos...
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I'm not even sure dma applies to sata?
<Jucato> underdog5004: pooh :P
<Jucato> probably not
<underdog5004> yeah, 6.5 minutes left...
* Jucato wonders why philfo's system would be slow...
<underdog5004> lol, but I can spin my cube around...which is really really cool
<philfo> ok, I'll give you a bit of background:
<Jucato> underdog5004: don't make yourself puke :)
<underdog5004> actually, with 3 desktops, it's more of a triangular prism..
<philfo> I started running ubuntu 6.10 yesterday morning on a 40GB drive.
<underdog5004> transparent, mountain skydome, no caps...it's awesome
<philfo> loaded the Kubuntu desktop this morning
<Tonren> How do I upgrade to qt4?
<underdog5004> philfo, is your hard drive old? you may have a bad drive...
<snowman> no wireless users here? :\
<Jucato> Tonren: what do you mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> Tonren: well you wouldn't be upgrading, you would be testing
<Jucato> !wireless | snowman
<ubotu> snowman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tonren> Oh.  qt4 isn't done yet?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: try running 'hdparm -t /dev/sda1'
<Jucato> Tonren: Qt4 is not KDE4
<Tonren> Jucato: Er..I know that.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: actually, Qt4 is installed by default on Edgy
<philfo> my old windows was running of a RAID array 2x 80GB drives
<Admiral_Chicago> oh right, i'm sorry i knew that...
<underdog5004> and KDE4 isn't done yet either
<Jucato> Tonren: Kubuntu already uses some Qt4 apps. but what exactly are you trying to do
<Jucato> (Qt 4 has been released. version 4.2 right now iirc)
<LeeJunFan> philfo: actually you'll probably need sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda1
<snowman> yeah, those aren't really helping.
<underdog5004> Jucato, uh, no it's not...I've got 3.3.6 on mine
<Tonren> Jucato: Well, I'm doing a simple GUI app with the Ruby Qt bindings, and I'd like to use Qt4 instead of Qt3, because it's easier to use.
<snowman> when it says I should be seeing some response from the thing, I don't.
<Admiral_Chicago> underdog5004: thats KDE version i think
<philfo> I disabled RAID just a bit ago and was thinking of loading up another distro of LINUX on one of the newly freed 80GB's
<LeeJunFan> philfo: and what does it say for MB/sec
<Tonren> And there are Qt4 bindings for Ruby, so I figured, why not?
<underdog5004> Admiral_Chicago, nope, kde is 3.5.5
<Jucato> underdog5004: that's the Qt version that was used to build KDE
<underdog5004> although I could get up to 3.5.6
<underdog5004> Jucato, ah, ok
<Jucato> underdog5004: Qt3 and Qt4 can exists side by side on the same system
<philfo> let me run it
<Tonren> Jucato: Cool!  How do I install 4?
<underdog5004> gotcha...my superkaramba theme is reporting QT 3.3.6
<wolferine> anyone ever have to use SySRQ?
<philfo> LeeJunfan: should I just follow the commandlines on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA  ??
<Jucato> Tonren: in your case, I think you need the qt4 headers (libqt4-dev) and the ruby bindings (libqt4-ruby)
<LeeJunFan> philfo: no, dma doesn't apply to sata in the same way.
<Tonren> Jucato: libqt4-gui would probably help too, right?
<philfo> so run the command line you showed me?
<wolferine> its used when a system doesnt respond
<LeeJunFan> philfo: you have your linux on something other than sda1 I guess though.
<Jucato> Tonren: to run things probably... but to compile, you need -dev packages more
<LeeJunFan> philfo: so try this instead: hdparm -t `egrep "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:] ] /[[:space:" /etc/fstab | cut -d " " -f 1`
<LeeJunFan> wait
<LeeJunFan> damn substitution.
<philfo> I haven't run any command lines yet.
<LeeJunFan> philfo: so try this instead: hdparm -t `egrep "[[:space:] ] /[[:space:] ] " /etc/fstab | cut -d " " -f 1`
<philfo> holy cow.
<LeeJunFan> philfo: that command will test your hd speed on the drive/partition you have linux installed to.
<philfo> just copy & paste?
<Tonren> How do I know which version of Qt, exactly, I have installed?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: yeah, put sudo before it though :)
<philfo> right
<Jucato> Tonren: you can have both installed actually
* Jucato will brb
<philfo> no such file or directory
<Tonren> Jucato: But... how do I know which versions, *exactly*, I have installed?  4.0, 4.1, 4.2, etc.
<snowman> ok, so it seems I don't have ndiswrapper.
<snowman> so I type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper and it doesn't find it.
<snowman> I've done an update.
<LeeJunFan> philfo: what?
<Jucato> Tonren: apt-cache policy <package name>
<snowman> suggestions?
<Jucato> brb
<Tonren> Hmm.
<nick_> ok...CD burnt in windows xp (not nero just the built in data burning in windows) cant be read in kubuntu. It has jpg files on it and the cd is confirmed to work on another XP machine.....is there something wrong here?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: for what command? hdparm?
<philfo> yup.
<philfo> was there anything in that commandline that I needed to delete?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: no should read: sudo hdparm....
<philfo> yup
<philfo> did exactly that
<LeeJunFan> philfo: what if you just type hdparm? do you get no such file?
<philfo> wait one
<philfo> giant file
<LeeJunFan> philfo: okay, but hdparm is there - that's the output of it.
<philfo> ok
<philfo> now what to do with that?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: crap, I forgot fstab in feisty doesn't have dev nodes any more like /dev/sda /dev/hda, do you know what partition you installed linux to?
<philfo> I was just going to say that it wasn't the standard install
<LeeJunFan> philfo: if you check /etc/fstab you should be able to get that info from there.
<LeeJunFan> philfo: less /etc/fstab
<philfo> is this a command line?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: hold on a sec.
<philfo> thanks for the help
<LeeJunFan> philfo: try this instead: sudo hdparm -t `mount | egrep "[[:space:] ] /[[:space:] ] " | cut -d " " -f 1`
<philfo> got it
<LeeJunFan> And the MB/sec?
* dthacker thinks all children should be made to choose an editor at the fifth grade. You there! vi or emacs?
<eeanm> kate!
<underdog5004>  dthacker uh...vim?
<philfo> whoops
<Admiral_Chicago> dthacker: haha, vim.
<LeeJunFan> hehe, doing this from ssh into my kids computer I just realized how slow his HD is - I bet DMA is off on his.
<dthacker> underdog5004: back when dinosaurs roamed the earth and SCO was cool, it was vi.
<philfo> 126 MB in  3.03 seconds =  41.59 MB/sec
<Admiral_Chicago> V - eye
<underdog5004> lol, there's a reason vim == VI iMproved...
<eeanm> vim vs. emacs is a dinosaur argument to begin with
<underdog5004> esp when you've got kate
<snowman> I must say I enjoy howto's that say "if you don't see anything from iwconfig, your card isn't set up.  set it up."
<snowman> that's the part I can't get past :\
<LeeJunFan> philfo: that's plenty fast, your HD is not your bottleneck.
<eeanm> snowman: well its good to know what the problem is :)
<dthacker> eeanm: true.
<wolferine> anyone ever have to use SySRQ? (to reboot when a system fails)\
<dthacker> eeanm: true
<snowman> knew what the problem was pre-howto :P
<philfo>  running top says there's a gnome terminal process open
<snowman> "card" shows up in lsusb, but I can't seem to get it to be recognized as a wireless lan adapter.
<LeeJunFan> philfo: is there anything showing at the top that's using a high % of CPU?
<mshade> snowman: what kind is it?
<snowman> mshade: d-link dwl-g132 usb wireless
<philfo> gnome terminal
<mshade> do you know if it works, snowman?
<snowman> came with my ISP's router package.
<snowman> it does, yes.
<philfo> I don't know why it's open
<mshade> do you know if it has a linux driver?
<philfo> or running, that is
<LeeJunFan> philfo: and the CPU use says 99% or some such thing?
<snowman> supposedly, it can work through ndiswrapper.
<snowman> which apt-get refuses to install.
<snowman> it's atheros based.
<philfo> it's up & down
<underdog5004> snowman, you may need to uncomment some repos to install ndiswrapper
<LeeJunFan> philfo: hit k then type in the pid of that terminal (which is the leftmost # to it in top).
<snowman> any idea which ones underdog?
<underdog5004> does it say that ndiswrapper is referred to, but installation candidate found?
<mshade> if it's atheros based, you should only need mad-wifi
<philfo> up to 40 sometimes, down to 11...
<underdog5004> I uncomment all of them...lol. Of course, I also use automatix and envy...I'm the guy that'll use a sledgehammer to hammer a tack
<snowman> mshade: explain?
<mshade> atheros chipsets are supported by the madwifi drivers, so you shouldn't need to use ndiswrapper
<mshade> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mshade> !madwifi
<philfo> and then?
<mshade> !mad-wifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mad-wifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<philfo> it's still there
<eeanm> just buy intel, then wifi works out of the box ;)
<underdog5004> philfo, killall gnome-terminal
<underdog5004> ?
* underdog5004 hugs intel and nvidia
<snowman> mshade: may I /msg?
<LeeJunFan> philfo: or sudo killall -9 gnome-terminal
<underdog5004> those guys know what's coming and are preparing to welcome their new linux overlords
<mshade> absolultely
<philfo> how to leave top?
<LeeJunFan> q
<underdog5004> control + c
<underdog5004> yeah...q
<LeeJunFan> I'm gonna have to hook up a new HD to my kid's computer, thing is only getting 12MB/sec WITH DMA, Multicount, 32bit. hehe
<Jucato> underdog5004: sorry just got back. did it work?
<philfo> ok, I think that was the last of the gnome processes still left around
<underdog5004> Jucato, well...now it's saying that gzip threw error (1) when gzipping...looks like the repo is missing an archive...
<underdog5004> haven't done the universe thing yet though...
<Jucato> oh
<LeeJunFan> well, it's past my bedtime, as usual. I'm outta here. g'night
<mshade> me too
<mshade> 'night LeeJunFan
<philfo> ok, killing that process really sped things up
<philfo> thinks
<mshade> snowman: 'night my friend.  can't stick around much longer :)
<philfo> thanks
<underdog5004> Jucato, updating now
<LeeJunFan> good.
<philfo> now I just need to figure out how to read my newly partitioned HD
<underdog5004> philfo, read it?
<philfo> even see it
<underdog5004> philfo, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<philfo> I set it up to load up another linux distro just for S&G's
<philfo> thanks
<underdog5004> Jucato, maybe you know what this means: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12278/
<jadurant> how do i extract a single file from a tar archive?
<philfo> if it's sda2 do I change the #'s?
<underdog5004> philfo, yep
<underdog5004> !ark > jadurant
<philfo> thanks.  learning slowly, but learning still
<jadurant> ??
<Ayabara> I'm running dual screen in kubuntu (ati card with fglrx driver). when I move my mouse cursor to the other screen, I want focus to go to that desktop. how can I configure this?
<underdog5004> philfo, we're all still learning
<Jucato> underdog5004: I really don't know... last time I had something like that, I switched servers :)
<philfo> neither of those discs exist
<philfo> sda1 or 2
<underdog5004> Jucato, hmmm, weird...
<philfo> they do in gparted.
<underdog5004> philfo, mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2
<underdog5004> that'll "format" the partition
<underdog5004> philfo, you may need to sudo that command
<philfo> there it is.
<philfo> it was sda1
<underdog5004> philfo, cool, by the way, sda1 means Sata Disk, master channel, primary drive, partition 1
<Ick> how can i tell which version i have?
<philfo> excellent.
<philfo> there's 75 more GB
<philfo> sweet!  thanks!
<underdog5004> philfo, imho, much better than C: D: E:, etc...
<underdog5004> philfo, np
<kouran_> knetworkmanager doesnt detect my wireless network
<underdog5004> philfo, just remember to pay it forward...
<philfo> hold on, is there anything else I need to do to see that drive now?
<philfo> it's still not visible
<underdog5004> philfo, sudo mount etc...
<underdog5004> ?
<_BS_> Mount / Connect to windows share? From Konqueror I can connect to my windows share. Now in systemsettings / disk & filesystems, how do I set it to create and automount?
<philfo> gotcha.
<philfo> just caught that
<jadurant> tnx underdog, got it
<philfo> mount point sda1 does not exist
<underdog5004> philfo, mkdir /media/sda1
<underdog5004> if that fails, sudo it
<underdog5004> then mount
<Ayabara> anyone know how I get "focus follows screen" ?
<eeanm> your screen is moving around?
<Ayabara> eeanm: :-D
<Ayabara> eeanm: not exactly. I have a dual screen setup, and I want focus to change when I move the mouse cursor to the other screen
<philfo> it's "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1" correct?
<eeanm> so "focus follow cursor, but only when it changes screen"
<eeanm> never heard of that, no :)
<underdog5004> philfo, nope, we made the mount point in /media
<underdog5004> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<underdog5004> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Ayabara> eeanm: that's the one. it works that way in ubuntu, but not in kubuntu.
<underdog5004> then you get to put that all in the fstab (File System Table)
<crazy_bus> I downloaded a iso from a http mirror.  How ever the md5sum doesn't match.  What can I do?
<underdog5004> crazy_bus, learn about bittorrent, or redownload the iso
<philfo> ok, the drive is there.  sayy I don't have permissions to see what's in one of the folders (lost & found)
<Ick> crazy_bus: download it again. it's more effort to repair it
<Ick> if you even can
<Ayabara> has ctrl+tab been used to switch between desktops in kubuntu before feisty?
<_BS_> Windows share mounting help please.
<underdog5004> philfo, sudo chown yourusername /media/sda1/lost+found
<philfo> good to go.
<philfo> shouldn't I have permission on the whole drive?
<philfo> I'm just windering the why as to why that happened
<underdog5004> philfo, that happened because you did sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<underdog5004> basically, root made that dir, not your
<underdog5004> you*
<underdog5004> sudo chown yourusername /media/sda1
<underdog5004> that'll set it right, I think
<philfo> got it.
<underdog5004> sweet
<philfo> ok, now i should have full read/write access to the drive.
<underdog5004> learning is essential for satisfaction
<philfo> thanks
<underdog5004> awesome, have fun!
<philfo> totally.
<avalon> Can someone explain to me how I can make the "Remember File Association" option actually work on my system?
<philfo> one pain I'm having is just creating an icon for kmail on desktop
<philfo> it's not in my application menu
<seven11> how can i extract .rar files on kubuntu
<avalon> I'm trying to make Xine the default application for everything, but it won't do it.
<|lostbyte|> seven11, rar ant free.
<underdog5004> !unrar > seven11
<|lostbyte|> konq > settings > conf konq..
<|lostbyte|> file association..
<seven11> underdog5004: yes i got unrar-free but it still doesn't unrar????
<|lostbyte|> seven11, unrar x file.rar
<seven11> Extracting  Wicked Cool Shell Scripts.pdf                             Failed
<seven11> 1 Failed
<Jucato> seven11: you would probably want to install the non-free version from multiverse instead
<|lostbyte|> seven11, .pdf ??
<Jucato> !info unrar | seven11
<ubotu> seven11: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<underdog5004> seven11, ok, first, chill out. second, us the multiverse
<underdog5004> use
<|lostbyte|> seven11, .pdf is not an archive.
<avalon> Yeah I tried the Konq > settings > Etc. It says updating, finishes, and changes nothing.
<seven11> pdf is in the rar
<underdog5004> hahaha
<|lostbyte|> avalon, yes, and what are you trying to play ?
<underdog5004> seven11, uncomment your multiverse lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get install unrar
<seven11> i did sudo apt-get unrar-free to get the package
<avalon> An AVI file. I prefer it and my mp3's to auto open with Xine since I have it all configured right.
<AB3I> evening all
<Jucato> seven11: "sudo apt-get unrar", but only after you have enabled multiverse
<|lostbyte|> So i belive you changed x-msvideo ..
<underdog5004> seven11, after you uncomment that line, do sudo apt-get update
<seven11> Jucato: multiverse is enabled
<AB3I> I'm trying to get my broadcom 4318 wifi card working with ndiswrapper in kde. I've got it recognizing the card just fine, but i cant get it to associate with my network
<avalon> I changed AVI, MP3, Msvideo, and pretty much all of them, but the change isn't working.
<AB3I> I'm not familiar very much with iwconfig, is anyone able to help a bit?
<avalon> everything still runs to kaffiene.
<|lostbyte|> seven11, that pdf was in a rar.. :P.. sorry. i do get that error if the rar was corrupted..
<sstchur> Istanbul really wants libxml2 v2.6.27, but evidentally I have installed 2.6.26.dfsg-2ubuntu4.... is there some way I can upgrade to libxml2 v2.6.27?
<seven11> ok i get unrar now but non free means that i have to pay???
<|lostbyte|> AB3I, read the man iwconfig
<underdog5004> seven11, nonfree means you can't look at the source code
<_BS_> smb mount, NOT. Help please.
<underdog5004> I think
<seven11> ok thanks now i get it
<|lostbyte|> avalon, what doest right-click > open with say ?
<|lostbyte|> is xine on the list ?
<AB3I> I did lostbyte
<AB3I> it just shows ESSID: off/any
<AB3I> even after I went through the stuff in the manual
<avalon> Kaffiene, NoAtun, Mplayer, Xine
<|lostbyte|> avalon, go back to the konqueror settings and more the xine you enter to the top in preference.
<|lostbyte|> AB3I, ok to make it easy for you, basic syntax is. iwconfig <dev> essid <name> mode <mode>
<seven11> thanks underdog5004 , Jucato and |lostbyte| works now... i never installed unrar because i thougt non free means $$.$$ :)
<Jucato> :)
<|lostbyte|> seven11, ;)
<avalon> At the top of each of the lists |lostbyte|, still doing the same thing.
<AB3I> hmm maybe it was because I didn't give it a mode command
<AB3I> is it supposed to be 'mode managed'?
<|lostbyte|> Yes, ad-hoc or managed..
<AB3I> hmmm ok lemme give that a rip
<|lostbyte|> For connecting to a router, yes
<AB3I> yeah I'm connecting to a router
<AB3I> do i need to specify a channel, or should it go find it on its own
<AB3I> ?
<|lostbyte|> AB3I, it should find its own. for managed.
<AB3I> hmm
<|lostbyte|> use channel auto
<|lostbyte|> avalon, make sure .avi and .AVI are on the file patternlist.
<|lostbyte|> and if the file your playing doest have AvI..
<philfo> ok, new problem
<philfo> when I'm in adept, it'll be loading up the list of applications & then just quit.
<avalon> checked and confirmed |lostbyte|
<underdog5004> philfo, try sudo apt-get install synaptic
<underdog5004> !synaptic > philfo
<philfo> I ahve synaptic already.  just use that then, eh?
<underdog5004> philfo, yes sir
<philfo> thanks again
<underdog5004> np
<philfo> it does the same thing as adept?  just a different gui?
<underdog5004> philfo, yes sir
<underdog5004> adept, synaptic, aptitude: they're just gui front-ends for apt
<underdog5004> which is a front end for dpkg
<philfo> it's a little more list oriented i see.
<underdog5004> yep, the only bad part is the search...but it's just a bit slow...
<kouran> getting this wireless set up is a NIGHTMARE
<kouran> it works without encryption, but i really need to use wpa
<underdog5004> kouran, I'm not sure, but you may want to check out wpa-supplicant
<philfo> ok, does anyone know of a driver locale for a Canon i9100 printer?  linuxprinting.org does not have it in the list
<kouran> ive got wpa_supplicant
<|lostbyte|> kouran, wpasupplicant
<kouran> ive got wpa_supplicant
<underdog5004> philfo, printers seem to be linuxs' achilles heal
<philfo> well, it's my only one & it's a pita
<kouran> and ive got wicd-manager and knetworkmanager... can someone tell me how to actually set the thing up?
<kouran> do i need ndiswrapper?
<philfo> i read somewhere that another supported driver can be used for the printer but don't remember which one.
<|lostbyte|> kouran, which card ?
<kouran> its a gigabyte GN-WPKG
<kouran> pci card
<|lostbyte|> kouran, You said.. "it works without encryption, but i really need to use wpa" , so you did get it working..
<kouran> it works fine with no encryption. i can use the wireless lan manager. but my network uses wpa. ie, it worked when i took down encryption
<|lostbyte|> Then no, you dont need ndiswrapper.
<|lostbyte|> kouran, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<kouran> ndiswrapper is for card that simply dont work right?
* rob-west heads to bed bbl
<|lostbyte|> kouran, ndiswrapper is for cards that dont have native drivers for linux.
* genii considers drinking more coffee or possible sleeping
<|lostbyte|> So they will emulate windows drivers.
<rob-west> night
<netdaemon> ndiswrapper is best avoided when possible =\
<kouran> i need to use these instructions.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<kfoltman> netdaemon: unless you have a lenovo notebook with bcm43xx chipset ;)
<netdaemon> kfoltman: try the native ones yet?
<netdaemon> bcm43xx in this lappy, running great =)
<netdaemon> using feisty though ._.
<|lostbyte|> Same here..
<kfoltman> tried it in 2.6.20.11, didn't work well
<genii> yeah bcm43xx works OK when setup natively under linux
<kfoltman> I'll try a new version
<kfoltman> but not holding my breath :)
<netdaemon> try using the firmware linked in the wiki
<netdaemon> i didn't have any luck with my hp drivers
<kfoltman> previously it worked but only with speeds <11Mbps, and the only way to have good transfers was decreasing to 1Mbps :)
<wolferine> can I get a hand with my filesystem? Here is my fstab:
<wolferine> <profx> # /dev/hda5
<wolferine> <profx> /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5     reiserfs    defaults            0       1
<|lostbyte|> it was a bit buggy before.
<kfoltman> I've extracted the firmware from the native drivers :)
<kfoltman> OK, I'll try
<wolferine> I have both a /media/hda5 (10GB) and a /mnt/hda5 (entire disk) --- its my backup
<wolferine> I cannot mount the /media/hda5, I cannot delete any files on it either
<netdaemon> whats a nice packet sniffer that uses qt?
<wolferine> can I get rid of the /media/hda5 partition entirely?
<kfoltman> anyway, I *do* like feisty :)
<netdaemon> feisty is nice so far
<kfoltman> still needs a lot of work but nice
<netdaemon> i don't see much changes except higher version numbers for aps though
<kfoltman> kernel is 2.6.20
<kfoltman> (which caused lots of problems with v4l stuff)
<kfoltman> the video apps are a lot of trouble though
<netdaemon> 2.6.20 is the main reason i upgraded
<netdaemon> kernel has my wireless working native =)
<kfoltman> I'll try to talk to v4l guys to provide some API for detecting usb audio with no passthrough output
<kfoltman> currently if you have a usb TV stick, you need to resort to tricks using sox, which is not what grandmother would do :)
<mrkris> anyone here ever run into their display getting really dark. yet the cursor is still bright white, and when you click on the menu, it's normal?
<thill2708_> why is it that I keep seeing upgrades to usplash, but nothing ever changes visually? Is there that much going on in the back end of usplash...?
<mrkris> it's getting beyond annoying now.
<sstchur> How do I resolve these dependency issues where I try to install something but apt-get fails b/c the thing I'm trying to install relies on a newer version of some libxml2 than what I have?
<wolferine> mrkris, running into the dark, bring a flashlight
<DarkED> how do i install KDM themes in kubuntu 6.10?
<Jucato> !changethemes | DarkED
<ubotu> DarkED: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<DarkED> Jucato: that's wrong
<Jucato> DarkED: why?
<DarkED> Jucato: I'm talking about login screens
<DarkED> Jucato: not KDE themes
<Jucato> yes I know
<Jucato> did you even take a look into the page?
<DarkED> Jucato: well logins aren't covered under 'Appearances'
<Jucato> did you read the section on KDM Themes?
<DarkED> Jucato: no i didnt, one minute
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: are you install the KDM module for kcontrol?
<c0nv1ct> did you*
<savor> DarkED: Install the kdmtheme and go into kcontrol
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: yep
<c0nv1ct> its under System at the bottom then
<savor> DarkED: Under System Administration there will be a KDM Theme Manager in the list
<DarkED> savor: yeah, just figured it out :) I was trying to find it in 'system settings'
<intelikey> quick Q if i install nvidia-glx do i have to reboot to the older kernel before i can use it ?
<DarkED> well thanks all, works now :)
* Jucato notes that that's what the guide actually says: install kdmtheme and use KControl instead of System Settings
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: i would reboot, but you may be able to modprobe it
<DarkED> Jucato: yes but KDE-look doesn't tell you that :) It tells you to install kdmtheme but not to use kcontrol. sorry my mistake
<Jucato> DarkED: that's why I pointed you to that guide...
<intelikey> and i have to change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf right ?
<Jucato> intelikey: make sure that the linux-restricted-modules version for your kernel is installed, then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" should update xorg.conf for you
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: if you installed the official nvidia drivers yes
<DarkED> Jucato: yes, i see that now :) sorry
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: and you have to disable nv too
<Jucato> DarkED: ok. but anyway for feisty, KDM Theme will be under Appearance as well
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: disable it from loading into the kernel that is
<intelikey> Jucato that's what i was asking.  it installed an older kernel so i have to boot that kernel first ?
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: he said nvidia-glx
<Jucato> intelikey: it what?! O.o
<intelikey> Jucato it down graded my kernel  ?
<c0nv1ct> why are you going to use an older kernel?
<Jucato> intelikey: why in the world did it do that? (or rather installed another kernel...). but anyway, you don't have to boot into the older kernel. just make sure that linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) is installed
<intelikey> in installed    2.6.15-27-386   i'm running  2.6.15-28-386
<c0nv1ct> you installed nvidia-glx from aptitude?
<intelikey> Jucato there isn't one.
<DarkED> hmm this is odd
<Jucato> O.o
<DarkED> I'm running beryl and it's showing "Window Menu" as part of the same button as "Minimize"
<DarkED> why would it be doing that?
<intelikey> wait i think i found one.
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: try a different emerald theme, and see if it still does that
<intelikey> so then why did installing nvidia-glx  depend on kernel and restricted  2.6.15-27-386    if an  2.6.15-28-386    exists ?
<c0nv1ct> the repo might have an old version of nvidia-glx in there
<c0nv1ct> which has deps for an older kernel
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: you have dapper-security or dapper-updates enabled?
<intelikey> i bet if i remove the 2.6.15-27-386 it takes nvidia-glx with it
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: wha?
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: yep, it's still happening
<Jucato> er sorry, that was for intelikey
<c0nv1ct> figured :)
<intelikey> Jucato if that was at me.... yes
* Jucato scratches his head...
<intelikey> sourses list has all three lines
<kouran_> this wpa is trying my patience
<intelikey> yeah me too.
* intelikey scratches Jucato's head
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: ok, I fixed it :) just had to reload Beryl as a window manager
<Jucato> thanks... now you're infected w/ dandruff :D
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: ah good, i figured something needed to be reloaded
<DarkED> Jucato: when I try to go into kdmtheme admin mode so i can make changes the pass prompt never comes up
<goddamnit> So I am running Kubuntu LiveDVD, and I want to DL the Ubuntu ISO. I mounted /dev/hdb2 so I have somewhere to DL it too, and now I need to give access to teh drive, so i can dl it
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: yep, it usually does :) thanks
<intelikey> beets what you just got
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> DarkED: that's strange...
<goddamnit> now i tells me that I access denied. could not write to /hdb2/etc.etc.etc.
<goddamnit> Could not write to /hdb2/ubuntu-6.10-desktop... ...iso.part.
<Jucato> doesn't the Live also contain the ubuntu-desktop package (Ubuntu)?
<DarkED> hmm, it seems I cant go into admin mode on ANY page in kcontrol
<DarkED> what teh eff? lol
<intelikey> Jucato i had the same thing back at  2.6.15-23-386 and 2.6.15-24-386    had the 24 installed and checked the install for nvidia-glx and it said it would install the 23 kernel    so i aborted.   this time i went ahead and let it install the older kernel
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: you broke kdesu :P
<intelikey> Jucato yes it does
<goddamnit> Jucato: Not sure how I would check... When I run the install, it does a direct install of Kubuntu.
<Jucato> goddamnit: yes, then you can install Ubuntu/GNOME on top of that
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: hehe did I ?
<Jucato> the DVD contains KDE, GNOME, and Xfce afaik...
<Jucato> DarkED: which version of Kubuntu?
<goddamnit> Jucato: I dont want to have to go through the entire Kubuntu install (since its a DVD, it takes forever), I would prefer to do a direct Ubunu.
<Jucato> ah. hm...
<Jucato> DarkED: which version of Kubuntu?
<DarkED> Jucato: it's Kubuntu 6.10, KDE 3.5.5
<Jucato> hm...
<intelikey> DarkED konsole    sudo echo yes
<Jucato> DarkED: Ctrl+Esc, then look for kdesu processes and kill them. then try clicking on Administrator mode again
<goddamnit> So how would I change access of /hdb2/ to rwx?
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: you sure Beryl isnt using its 'focus stealing' prevention?
<intelikey> DarkED if it says yes at you sudo is working  if not not.
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: what filesystem and where is it mounted
<intelikey> oh sorry forgot i was lagging.
<goddamnit> c0nv1ct: /dev/hdb2(which is a linux3 filesystem) is mounted at /hdb2/
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: ext3 you mean?
<goddamnit> yea
<DarkED> Jucato: okay, killed all kdesu processes and also kdesud and that didnt help
<goddamnit> i couldn't remember the name
<DarkED> let me try the other things
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: did you mount it manually, or from fstab?
<DarkED> intelikey: sudo says yes
<goddamnit> c0nv1ct: I'm running from a liveDVD so I don't have access to the fstab, so manually.
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: how do i turn off beryl's focus stealing?
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: you can change permissions as root if you want, but you can also mount it with options to give users access
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: its in beryl settings manager
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: very first page that comes up
<goddamnit> c0nv1ct:  I only plan to give access for the moment, until I burn the UbuntuCD and install it on hdb2
<goddamnit> I would install it directly in the / filesystem, but since its a livedvd, it dont really ahve space.
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: i would remount it with -o user option
<kouran_> if i use wpa, do i need to do anything in System Settings> Network Settings?
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: yeah, if it's in general settings I'm not seeing it :(
<c0nv1ct> and use the UID of your normal user, to give it access
<intelikey> DarkED ok   i think convict is on to it.  it's not kde it's not linux it's beryl giving you greef
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: General Options, dropdown menu next to Level of Focus Stealing Prevention
<goddamnit> How do I find my Uid?
<Jucato> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: ahh found it
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: it should be 1000 if its the first user you made
<kouran_> if i use wpa, do i need to do anything in System Settings> Network Settings?
* DarkED slaps himself
<c0nv1ct> use 'id' command to find out for sure
<c0nv1ct> stupid ubotu! we said UID not UUID!
<intelikey> echo $UID
<goddamnit> c0nv1ct: ok. I dont get most system options because its a livecd
<DarkED> okay, I turned off focus stealing totally... it was set to low
<DarkED> still no difference :(
<goddamnit> Oh, my id is 999
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: weird, i'd restart X and see if it works
<CarinArr> DarkED: out of interest how are you starting kcontrol?
<DarkED> CarinArr: from a launcher i made on desktop
<goddamnit> Is there a way to just get into Root account on a Kubuntu box?
<DarkED> CarinArr: want me to sudo it?
<CarinArr> try starting it from a terminal
<CarinArr> without sudo
<CarinArr> and try to use administrator mode
<goddamnit> Taht would make thsi all much easier.
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: by default root password is scrambled, so you gotta use sudo
<goddamnit> I thought so...
<DarkED> CarinArr: haha it worked from a shell
<CarinArr> DarkED: yeah same here
<CarinArr> DarkED: no idea why, but i have the same problem, using beryl as well i might add
<goddamnit> So now that I have my uid, whats the mount command? 'mount /dev/hdb2 /hdb2/ -o 999
<goddamnit> ?
<DarkED> I can't access 'System Settings' either
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: i believe its -o user=999
<c0nv1ct> but lemme check
<DarkED> hmm, lemme restart X
<DarkED> be back in a minute
<CarinArr> well system settings is using the same stuff as kcontrol so that'd explain it, tho not "why"
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: yeah, its user=, or owner= might work too
<intelikey> ok one more question then.    does any of the restricted stuff need to be in the initramfs.img ?    cause it will make a new one but if i use it i'll have to put it on my boot disk
<mrhonky> #ubuntu-de
<intelikey> if not i'll just rm -fr /boot
<DarkED> hmm, no change
<goddamnit> Meh.
<goddamnit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12295/
<CarinArr> DarkED: are you running kiba-dock?
<DarkED> CarinArr: let me check, but not that i know of
<CarinArr> DarkED: you'd know if you were
<CarinArr> ;)
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: are you in the live cd or is it installed?
<goddamnit> I'm on the liveDVD
<DarkED> CarinArr: then no :)
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: oh! you arent specifying a path to mount it too!
<DarkED> this is becoming a problem, i cant run apps like Adept because they need a password
<CarinArr> DarkED: not sure why but i just tried starting my systemsettings with a launcher and administration mode all of a sudden works fine
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: do mount -o user=999 /dev/hdb2 /hdb2
<goddamnit> Originally I was using mount /dev/hdb2 /hdb2/
<goddamnit> oh, ok
<DarkED> CarinArr: i'm starting mine with a launcher and it doesnt work :)
<CarinArr> all the things using kdesu when starting up always worked for me, it was only the ones with butons to cick for administration mode that didn't
<CarinArr> i'd get the red frame around the window
<CarinArr> but no kdesu window came u
<c0nv1ct> goddamnit: why exactly do you need to mount it anyway?
<CarinArr> up too
<DarkED> CarinArr: i get the red border around the window, but nothing ever happens
<CarinArr> DarkED: yeah same as i did
<CarinArr> no idea what i've done since i last tried it to make it work now tho
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: how are you running kcontrol?
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: i always run it with rightclick - run program
<c0nv1ct> or run command i mean
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: i'm running it from a launcher, but when i ran it from konsole it worked ok
<DarkED> when i try to kdesu in konsole spat out all kinds of X errors
<CarinArr> darked: like: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<DarkED> CarinArr: thats exactly it
<goddamnit> Head+Desk.
<CarinArr> or something more serious?
<c0nv1ct> that input device 169 thing is normal
<Jucato> DarkED: ignore those
<DarkED> okay then
<CarinArr> DarkED: i get them for all kde applications even ones i don't have problems with
<CarinArr> ;)
<c0nv1ct> thats just saying the wacom drivers in xorg dont work, which it shouldnt unless you are on a tablet pc
<DarkED> CarinArr: yeah me too :)
<goddamnit> So I decided to sudo konquorer so I could just do the permissions on the folder I mounted it.
<DarkED> i do get "QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image" a few times
<intelikey> don't user sudo konqueror
<c0nv1ct> yeah, always use kdesu when running gui apps
<CarinArr> DarkED: actually, i just tried my kcontrol launcher and i still have the same problem
<DarkED> CarinArr: good to see i'm not the only one. oh yeah, and my condolences :)
<CarinArr> DarkED: however, if i copy /usr/share/applications/kde/systemsettings.desktop to my desktop, and use that to launch system settings administrator mode works fine
<DarkED> so i cp it to /home/darked/desktop?
<CarinArr> Desktop, yeah
<CrypTom> Hi all, I deleted an entry in the "Internet" part of the K-menu, and from then on, all the entries in the "Internet"-part are sorted by their description and not by their name. How can I change this back to "normal sorting"?
<goddamnit> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<DarkED> CarinArr: yep, it works now
<DarkED> that is ODD
<CarinArr> it is odd
<DarkED> i wonder if there is a .desktop for kcontrol
<CarinArr> there is, but that's the one i just tried and it didn't work;)
<DarkED> CarinArr: aww crap :)
<CarinArr> it's /usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop
<DarkED> for sake of argument lemme try it
<matty123> Hi!
<intelikey> which release are yall having this problem on ?
<DarkED> intelikey: I'm on Kubuntu 6.10, KDE 3.5.5
<CarinArr> same
<DarkED> CarinArr: no dice, it didnt even copy anything to desktop :)
<matty123> Has anyone used the dist upgrade tool to go from 6:10 to 7:04?
<CarinArr> DarkED: indeed, tho you can see it in konqueror
<intelikey> both with beryl ?
<CarinArr> intelikey: yep here
<DarkED> CarinArr: i just noticed something
<DarkED> CarinArr: i cant see my root drive in konq
<DarkED> all i can see is hda1 (NTFS windows drive) my external and my cdrom
<DarkED> if i go to my home dir and up it, i can only see home and media
<CarinArr> yeah that's default, you have to enable viewing hidden files or something
<DarkED> ahh
<matty123> going through the upgrade wizard, it says ready to close adpt and upgrade, i click finish and it does nothing
<DarkED> yep, there it is :)
<matty123> anyone else had this problme
<intelikey> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<CarinArr> eureka
<DarkED> CarinArr: oddly enough, i dont have a kcontrol.desktop in /usr/share/applications/kde :)
<CarinArr> i just got it working
<DarkED> how?
<intelikey> i did something that "hided" the dirs in /    i took the read access off of /  :)
<CarinArr> one second, just have to figure out what did it
<CarinArr> ;)
<DarkED> :)
<DarkED> teh awesome
<c0nv1ct> CrypTom: go to your panel, right click and select Configure, and go to Menues
<c0nv1ct> CrypTom: you can set the format it shows
<matty123> does anyone else have a problem with the upgrade distro wizard?
<intelikey> matty123 check in  #ubuntu+1
<CarinArr> DarkED: i changed the last line in kcontrol.desktop and removed _kdebase
<matty123> thank you
<CrypTom> c0nv1ct: thanks, can I also set the ordering somewhere? Because I like: "Name (Description)", but not sorted by Description
<c0nv1ct> CrypTom: you can sort it yourself if you edit the menu
<DarkED> CarinArr: hmm... the one on desktop or the one in /usr/share ?
<CarinArr> DarkED: the one i put on my desktp
<DarkED> CarinArr: okay
<CrypTom> c0nv1ct: ok, but thats annoying: if you edit an entry, it changes sorting to description!
<DarkED> CarinArr: could you  pastebin your .desktop file for me since i dont have it?
<CarinArr> tho strangely, after it worked once, it now works even if i restore the file to what it was originally
<c0nv1ct> CrypTom: thats weird, it doesnt sort at all for me, if i put something at the top in the editor, it stays there
<CarinArr> DarkED: hang on
<CarinArr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DarkED> CarinArr: thanks
<CrypTom> c0nv1ct: I just found the bug, but no solution: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/48154
<intelikey> CarinArr and DarkED perhaps if this same issue affects both the same and the cure works for both it would be a good idea to add a page or not on the wiki about it and the way you fixed it.   also filing a bug on it might be a good thing...    just a thought
<intelikey> or not    or note
<DarkED> intelikey: once he pastebins it ill try it
<DarkED> intelikey: if it fixes me i'll write a wiki page
<CarinArr> intelikey: good idea.. if we can figure it out properly;)
<CarinArr> hang on
<CarinArr> just going to restart x to check if it's an actual fix or just a glitchy one
<CrypTom> c0nv1ct: you are right, if I change ordering, it stays
<c0nv1ct> CrypTom: i like to remove descriptions too :)
<c0nv1ct> CrypTom: and move it to Comments
<CrypTom> c0nv1ct: I dont like messing around with the menu at all, but I had two identical entries, so I removed one and ended up with a changed ordering...
<Black_Cat> Hello. I've installed Dapper Drake yesterday, it worked just fine, but now I can't boot it. The loading goes okay, I am shown an "absolutely no warranty" text screen, and then booting gfx-screen comes again with an empty progress bar, and it all halts. what can i do to fix this?
<CarinArr> okay this majorly messes with my head
<CarinArr> cause now it works with the original file
<wouterh> Black_Cat: try to hit ctrl+alt+F1 en see what it says in the console
<Black_Cat> wouterh, it prompts my login.
<c0nv1ct> Black_Cat: or select safe mode at grub
<CarinArr> DarkED: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12297/
<CarinArr> DarkED: try that, but note that at first that didn't work for me
<Black_Cat> c0nv1ct, i did that, but i dunno what to do when it wants input.
<c0nv1ct> Black_Cat: you dont have to do anything, unless an error comes up
<CarinArr> DarkED: if it doesn't work for you maybe we have a shot at figuring out what i did that actually made it work;)
<nomad111> hey all im freaking out
<nomad111> i cant boot kubuntu
<Black_Cat> nomad111: join the club.
<DarkED> CarinArr: i cant even get it to appear on my desktop
<agan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nomad111> when i try to boot in recovery mode it says soft lockup on cpu#0
<DarkED> CarinArr: the filename is kcontrol.desktop and it is in /home/user/Desktop
<nomad111> and just stays there
<DarkED> yet it does not appear
<Black_Cat> c0nv1ct, no errors there, only a console input prompt.
<CarinArr> DarkED: no, it still doesn't for me, but it works in konqueror now,
<Black_Cat> it would be easier to presume something if i see any error
<c0nv1ct> Black_Cat: then booting into normal should work
<CarinArr> DarkED: figuring out why it doesn't appear on the desktop was my next step but it could be something as simple as the icon
<Black_Cat> c0nv1ct, it doesn't.
<nomad111> does any know what i can do
<DarkED> CarinArr: yeah, it works in konq for me now
<Black_Cat> c0nv1ct, seens like system forgets to switch videopage
* CarinArr is dumbfounded
<Black_Cat> *seems
* DarkED is too
<c0nv1ct> Black_Cat: very strange, its possible grub.conf got messed up, cuz if safe_mode works, normal mode should too
<CarinArr> running "diff /usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop /home/carina/Desktop/kcontrol.desktop" says they're exactly the same
<Black_Cat> last thing i changed in previous session was splash screen, can it be the reason?
<Black_Cat> c0nv1ct, i don't know much about safe_mode, should it be text-only? all i see is console screen there.
<DarkED> CarinArr: yet it does not appear :)
<DarkED> CarinArr: system settings did appear
<c0nv1ct> Black_Cat: yeah, it should be text mode, just to show you a verbose boot to check for errors
<DarkED> this is certainly a gremlin in the system
<DarkED> i dont think i've ever seen such an odd bug
<agan> i got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12298/ when i try to remove compiz-core, how do i fix it?
<CarinArr> DarkED: i can't for the life of me figure out why it works now when it idn't before
<DarkED> CarinArr: only the Shadow knows ;)
<will> Greetings - Iam trying to install the kubuntu using the upgrade tool
<Black_Cat> okay, i'll try to reinstall, i'll need it anyway 'coz i'm placing new SP for win... another question: can i confiqure boot process so that fat32 partions are not checked? it takes TOO long, with "differences between boot and backup sector", i need that difference :)
<will> it errors out when I try to add a new location in the tool to dnload beta 7
<intelikey> Black_Cat /etc/fstab holds the settings for whether or not the fsck runs on any given mount.    last column  0 don't check  1 check
<Black_Cat> intelikey, thanks a lot. and one more thing left to ask. i'm happy with a desktop-switching feature, makes it pleasant thing to migrate from win :) but, can i place a shortcut (link) on only one of desktops, not throughout all of them?
<intelikey> Black_Cat i'm sure it can be done.  but i wouldn't know where to begin
<Jucato> I'm sure it can't be done (currently)
<Black_Cat> Jucato: are you aware is it planned or not?
<will> thanks. I found the problem...me bad typing.. Thanks..
<intelikey> i didn't say it would be easy.
<Jucato> most probably planned... but for KDE 4
<intelikey> but it can be done.   maybe adding it into the walpaper for that desktop...
<Jucato> intelikey: how would that be "clickable"?
<Black_Cat> it's not a win32 active desktop, i suppose
<Jucato> the only way I could think of would be to use something like superkaramba... but might be overkill for the purpose...
<Jucato> Black_Cat: you are correct. it isn't
<Black_Cat> but i don't really need it, just wanted to be sure.
<Black_Cat> thanks to all of you, see you later.
<intelikey> Jucato i didn't say "here let me show you"   just saying that that technology is not new,  not by a decade  so i have no doubt that it can be done.   i also have no doubt that it would not be a point and click proccess to get it there....
<Jucato> intelikey: I know what you're not saying. I'm just saying that it can't be done on KDE 3.5.x, not without hacks like superkaramba or some other thing
<intelikey> yes now we are all saying the same thing.  possable but not easy.
* CarinArr pets superkaramba and her pretty system monitor
<intelikey> Jucato do you recall me asking (or ranting) about what was accessing the consoles at boot time?
<intelikey> well i found a way to "deactivate them"  svgatextmode.
<agan> i have strange problem, i was once installed nvidia driver, and it seems the installation is succes, and i can see nvidia splash screen, but when i reboot x wont start it said failed to load nvidia module
<raffytaffy> morning
<intelikey> raf
<goddamnit> grr on labor laws
<raffytaffy> so i tried out fluxbox however none ofmy externals would auto mount
<raffytaffy> eh
<intelikey> sounds like a good thing to me raffytaffy
* intelikey don't like automatic 
<raffytaffy> well depends on how you look @ it. i have my music on my externals...thus auto mounting them @ start up is a good thing
<intelikey> setting up fstab would take care of that
<raffytaffy> yeah i know:P i just love how kde automounts them
<intelikey> thought you mean hot plug automounting
<raffytaffy> no
<goddamnit> gah, freebsd, here i come  (hopes it dont kill my box)
<hiasll> hello, when I click on a mp3 file in kmail, the file will be opened with amarok instead of kaboodle. although i set it to kaboodle in the control center.
<raffytaffy> hiasll : try this : right click on ANY mp3 file -> open with -> pick amarok
<hiasll> raffytaffy: done already and set "remember application association for this type of file" but it doesnt change anything. the next time i click on a mp3 file it opens the file again with amarok
<intelikey> raffytaffy ^ he's wanting kaboodle
<raffytaffy> im sorry : i just woke up
<raffytaffy> open with :kaboodle: then
<hiasll> the only way to solve this problem is, to delete amarok, but this is not what i want.
<intelikey> i'm not sure it's the only way to solve it either
<raffytaffy> i would use amarok. if i didnt have a huge music collection with alot of id3 tags mislableled hehe
<_4strO> yop yop
<intelikey> isn't   "nvidia-glx-config enable"   supposed to do something to  /etc/X11/sorg.conf  ?
<intelikey>    11. Close all your applications, then press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart the X server. If you
<intelikey>        see an NVIDIA splashscreen after hitting Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, your drivers are properly
<intelikey>        installed.
<intelikey> hehhe what if doing that command makes it give    (EE) No devices detected.
<intelikey> Fatal server error:
<raffytaffy> i wonder if speedstep is built into generic buntu kernels
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swaroop> hi, is the evolution connector plugin vailable for kubuntu? I am trying to use Linux at work and that means mails are on the MS Exchange server :(
* intelikey grumbles it's the exact same useless page....
<intelikey> swaroop if it's in ubuntu it's in kubuntu  (as far as avalable goes)   cause they are the same thing.  just different default packages installed.
<swaroop> intelikey: right, i tried to search on packages.ubuntu.com and got no results
<swaroop> i was wondering if anyone had suggestions on some alternate repository or alternate solution
<intelikey> possably but not that i'm aware of.
<intelikey> evolution-exchange - Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite
<intelikey> !evolution-exchange
<ubotu> evolution-exchange: Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<intelikey> evolution-scalix - evolution connector to scalix servers
<intelikey> !evolution-scalix
<ubotu> evolution-scalix: evolution connector to scalix servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.0.0.357-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 491 kB, installed size 1604 kB
<intelikey> not what you are looking for   ?
<sandro__> hi all .. on one of my harddrives there is some unused space .. now im using fdisk to create a new partition there .. on that harddrive is one (like 30% size) partition already ... fdsik asks me if i want to create a primary or extended partition .. i read up on wikipedia and i think i understood .. what i still DONT know whats the "linux way" if there is one .. i want only one more partition .. should i add another primary or an extended with a "full size"
<sandro__> logical partition inside ?!
<_Johny> hello to everyone. Where in Kubuntu is KDE theme manager? I can't find it in Kcontrol -->appereance
<swaroop> intelikey: yippe, i think evolution-exchange is what i was looking for
<swaroop> i was searching for 'connector' all along :)
<intelikey> you're welcome
<swaroop> thank you
<_4strO> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<intelikey> sandro__ primary or extended linux don't care.   now windows on the other foot does care.   will M$ be accessing it ?
<sandro__> not at all
<intelikey> then the choice is entirely yours
<sdi> guten morgen alle
<CarinArr> _Johny: you have to install kdmtheme, it's in universe
<intelikey> shalom adi
<sandro__> so if it makes no difference ill make it a primary to get (i already have /dev/sda1) a /dev/sda2 .. otherwise i would get a /dev/sda5 (if i understood correct) which i find confusing .. thank you!
<sdi> hab mal ne frage und zwar hab ich mir kubuntu installiert und in konsolle geht su net
<_Johny> CarinArr: Ah. So the theme manager doesn't come along with Kubuntu?
<Lynoure> !de | sdi
<ubotu> sdi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lynoure> sdi: you can ask it in English here if you wish.
<CarinArr> _Johny: nope (at least not on edgy)
<_Johny> CarinArr: I didn't know that. Thanks
<CarinArr> welcome:)
<elias_> Could anyone please tell me which thing makes network activity leds (like in Window$) available in KDE?
<mrigns> sdi: da?
<_Johny> CarinArr: where's it gonna be put in Kmenu?
<sdi> ja
<mrigns> /join #sdihelp
<CarinArr> _Johny: it's put in kcontrol
<finn> heyahuuu i think something is wrong with my repositories the adept manager doesnt find anything at all.... does anyone know what i can do to solve the problem?
<_Johny> CarinArr: Not yet I shall restart KDE..
<finn> when i open source.list it also seems to empty :P
<nomad111>  begging for help here
<nomad111> i cant boot kubuntu
<Agent_bob> ok i installed   nvidia-glx-legacy  according to the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto and did the  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   so now x wont work  do i reconfigure xorg ?
<nomad111> it says soft lock detected on cpu#0
<nomad111> im desperately trying to grab my files of my ext3 partition but i can boot to kubunto so i cant do anything
<ffffu> how to detect raid during kubuntu installation? it just hang at splash screen
<nomad111> am i muted or can some1 hear me
<posingaspopular> nomad111, ping.
<posingaspopular> is that good enough?
<nomad111> i want to shoot myself
<nomad111> my assignment is on my ext3 partition and i cant boot to kubuntu
<posingaspopular> uhh most people would advise against that
<raffytaffy> nomad111: what is the issue
<raffytaffy> ok ok
<nomad111> when its at the kubuntu loading screen the one straight after grub
<raffytaffy> when u say "cant boot" please elaborate further
<nomad111> it just stops
<raffytaffy> any specific errors
<nomad111> i do boot into recovery mode
<raffytaffy> nomad111: do u have the buntu live disk
<nomad111> and i get: BUG: soft lockup detected on cpu#0
<nomad111> yes
<nomad111> can i repair from that
<raffytaffy> well first thing is first
<raffytaffy> u want to get your data yes?
<nomad111> yes
<nomad111> badly
<raffytaffy> ok we can do that
<raffytaffy> start your live cd.
<nomad111> im in windows at the moment
<raffytaffy> once youre in the desktop
<DarkED> how do i get a fully-translucent konsole like you see in all the beryl screenshots?
<raffytaffy> mount your /ext3
<nomad111> yep?
<raffytaffy> and grab it
<nomad111> ok
<raffytaffy> if u have a fat32 partition
<nomad111> that sounds simple
<nomad111> yes i do
<raffytaffy> u can simply copy and paste it
<nomad111> ill put it there
<raffytaffy> yes
<nomad111> wat about fixing kubuntu
<raffytaffy> like i said
<raffytaffy> one thing  @ a time
<nomad111> so u want me to leave and do that now?
<raffytaffy> yes please
<raffytaffy> ill be here
<raffytaffy> school work more important
<nomad111> ok thx a lot i appreciate the help
<sandro__> ugh
<_Johny> I installed the "kdmtheme" package, but I still cannot find thememanager in Kcontrol...
<sandro__> rereading of partition table after write to disk failed
<sandro__> it seems i needa reboot
<ffffu> how do u install kubuntu using the cd on a raid system? it just won't detect
<ffffu> the hdd
<sandro__> crosd fingers please
<pectic> Hello
<pectic> What is the canonical commercial repos?
<raffytaffy> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ffffu> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<_Johny> I installed the "kdmtheme" package, but I still cannot find thememanager in Kcontrol...
<maki> Johny:did you run autoremove
<maki> i have the same problem
<maki> because i run auto remove
<maki> try to upgrade
<raffytaffy> _Johny : run kcontrol -> apperance and settings -> theme manager
* posingaspopular sleeps for 2 hours
<finn> does anyone know where i can find the universe and multiverse reposituries... my sources.list is empty and i cant find the ones to get it functioning again
<_Johny> maki: I ran only "autoclean" after having installed the kdmtheme package
<raffytaffy> !sourceomatic | finn
<ubotu> finn: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<_Johny> raffytaffy: I know. But it isn't there
<raffytaffy> _Johny try runing it as root
<finn> thx raffy :D
<raffytaffy> sudo kcontrl
<_Johny> ok
<_Johny> raffytaffy is right . It works from root
<_Johny> raffytaffy: How come_
<raffytaffy> security aspect i presume...yet mines works without root
<raffytaffy> so i dont really know
<raffytaffy> could be a bug perhaps
<_Johny> I'll ask on #kde
<eilker> !gtk > eilker
<finn> thanks allot raffy.... great tip on the sourceomatik :D:D:D
<raffytaffy> :)
<finn> good thing this mirc channel hehe
<CarinArr> L
<CarinArr> uhm dunno where that came from
<CarinArr> ignore me
<_Johny> it's strange my kdmtheme isn't in Kcontrol. Now it's not running from terminal becouse of an error. Strange thing
<badfish> this is a really intersting free application.  http://www.challenge-tv.com/index.php?mode=demodetail&demo=28007&dl=3
<CarinArr> you'd sort of expct a kdm theme manager to only be visible for root though
<CarinArr> as it's a system wide thing, not "per user"
<badfish> this is a really intersting free application.  http://www.challenge-tv.com/index.php?mode=demodetail&demo=28007&dl=3
<Jucato> badfish: please stop spamming
<badfish> this is a really intersting free application.  http://www.challenge-tv.com/index.php?mode=demodetail&demo=28007&dl=3
<Jucato> he's just lucky...
<_Johny> Yeah I agree but what about it's visibility in Kcontrol. I mean it should be at least clickable, next ask you for the adm password. Shouldn't it?
<Jucato> _Johny: did you get what I said in #kde?
<CarinArr> true i suppose, for consistency
<Jucato> I'll say it again in here for CarinArr: on Kubuntu Edgy and earlier, you have to run KControl to get to KDM Theme Manager. That's fixed in Feisty (or else I'll poke people again)
<_Johny> Jucato: now I'm not sure..
<_Johny> Jucato: Ok. thank you I just thought somethinh was wrong with my system..
<Jucato> nope. it was a bug. unfortunately, the fix also has a bug, so I'll need to poke someone again later anyway...
<_Johny> Jucato: Ok. sorry becouse I didn't see you write on the other channel. I've just realized
<CarinArr> _Johny: where are you looking for the kd theme manager?
<CarinArr> kdm even
<_Johny> in kcontrol but clicking on the "Kcontrol" button
<CarinArr> and it's not under system administration?
<_Johny> No, it isn't
<tuco> Hello all, I need some help with Amarok please.
<CarinArr> hang on, maybe i missed something, ar eyou using feisty?
<_Johny> It runs only when running "sudo kcontrol" from the terminal, it crashed however and now doesn't run
<Jucato> _Johny: are you sure you're running KControl and not System Settings? Alt+F2, "kcontrol"
<_Johny> !ask|tuco
<ubotu> tuco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_Johny> Jucato: No. I must be wrong
<Jucato> _Johny: K Menu -> System Settings  is not KControl
<_Johny> Jucato: Now I know that
<_Johny> what's the main difference?
<Jucato> run them and see :)
<tuco> OK Ok :-) there you go. Everytime I want the lyrics displayed in Amarok, I can't because it asks me to run a script manager, but when I want to do that it says:
<tuco> Sorry...
<tuco> You need one of QtRuby, RubyGTK or TkRuby to run this program
<Jucato> System Settings is Kubuntu-only, so don't ask about it in #kde btw
<_Johny> I get this error --> ERROR: Communication problem with kcontrol, it probably crashed.
<_Johny> Jucato: Ok I won't
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> hm...
<tuco> So ok can I have one of QTRuby and the likes installed?
<Jucato> _Johny: don't run it with sudo
<Jucato> just plain "kcontrol"
<Agent_bob> well i'll stop sending people to the wiki page on nvidia problems...  i've done everything on it and still no X ...
<_Johny> It doesn't start from "alt+f2" as well
<Jucato> Agent_bob: edgy or feisty?
<Agent_bob> dapper
<Jucato> ah :)
<Jucato> what part are you stuck on?
<Agent_bob> it not working   heh
<Agent_bob> Fatal server error:
<Agent_bob> no screens found
<_Johny> Jucato: nothing seems to load but finally break and dissappear
<Agent_bob> err just befor that  it said     (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Agent_bob> (EE) No devices detected.
<Jucato> tuco: install the "ruby" package
<Jucato> !pastebin | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> Agent_bob: hm.. ok checklist... did you install the linux-restricted-modules version that matches the kernel that you are using?
<_Johny> Jucato: should I reset KDe?
<Agent_bob> Jucato yes
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<olimpico> I have a USB Memory Stick with an emulated Floppy Partition, and a normal partition. It fails by gentoo & Ubuntu, and it works without problems in Windows.
<Jucato> Agent_bob: btw, which driver are you installing? nvidia-glx or the one from nvidia.com?
<tuco> Which one Jucato? In adept there are zillions of Rubies!
<vyoman> can't print urgent letter after upgrading to beta 7.04
<vyoman> error is: cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found
<Agent_bob> nvidia-glx-legacy
<Jucato> tuco: I already gave the name. "ruby"
<Jucato> vyoman: try #ubuntu+1
<vyoman> no time to look through the bug list, anyone can help out ?
<vyoman> cool thanks
<_Johny> !feisty|vyoman
<ubotu> vyoman: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Jucato> Agent_bob: ah your card is legacy?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Jucato> what card is it, btw?
<Agent_bob> "NVIDIA / SGS Thomson (Joint Venture) Riva128"
<Jucato> ah. what command did you use to enable it?
<Agent_bob> the one for dapper on the wiki
<Agent_bob> nvidia-glx-config enable
<Jucato> hm... I think that one's for nvidia-glx only... let me check
<cotyrothery> hey eveyone
<raffytaffy> who is the guy with the printer problem
<raffytaffy> vyoman
<Jucato> vyoman:
<_Johny> vyoman:
<vyoman> yep
<Agent_bob> also modprobed nvidia-agp
<tuco> It seems Ruby is already installed, but still I get the same message!
<raffytaffy> Create a CUPSD certificate (as reported by another customer) with the command
<raffytaffy> 'openssl req -new -x509 -keyout /etc/cups/ssl/server.key -out /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt -days 365 -nodes'
<the-erm> I'm trying to set up a wireless usb device, it scans just fine, finds the connection no problem, but it doesn't connect at all.  Any help would be appreciated.  I'm using now encryption.
<raffytaffy> Update to the current version of CUPS (a fix for the certificate problem appears in the version history of CUPS
<Agent_bob> jucato also modprobe nvidia-agp
<Jucato> Agent_bob: did you try manually editing your xorg.conf as suggested in the wiki?
<vyoman> raffytaffy: i need to get this letter done in the next 20min can you help,
<Agent_bob> yep
<raffytaffy> vyoman  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<Jucato> Agent_bob: hm.. I don't know if this command would work: "sudo nvidia-xconfig", then restart X
<Agent_bob> tried dpkg-reconfigure several times too  with and without frame buffer
<Agent_bob> -su: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Jucato> ah.. :(
* Jucato is now officially clueless...
<Agent_bob> well i might as well uninstall glx cause if Jucato and intelikey can't get it to work....
<vyoman> raffytaffy: thanks for the link but i don't want to file a bug report, not time (yes the printer is detected, yes the printer works, yes it used to work on edgy)
<eilker> !idle
<ubotu> idle: An IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<vyoman> i have to bite the bullet and ask my neighbour to use his windows machine &^%&(%
<raffytaffy> have you ran "gnome-cups-manager"
<raffytaffy> and added the printer
<Jucato> vyoman: try adding a new printer with exactly the same settings as the formerly working one.
<Agent_bob> Jucato thanks for walking through the check list with me...   i was hopping there was something i missed.
<vyoman> Jucato: ok
<cotyrothery> were is the off topic kubuntu
<cotyrothery> anyone know
<Jucato> !offtopic | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tuco> Arrrrgh! Ruby is installed and yet I can't still run my lyrics scripts damned!
<frojnd> hello, where some information what updates have been made to this moment for feisty ( apt-get udpate, upgrade..)
<frojnd> where are
<vyoman> added printer again and crashed the  machine
<frojnd> and how can I run some application, that I get output? application -caption "%c"  ??
<skup> Hello all. Have you, like me, an authentification error when you try to connect kopete (or amns, or tmcnc) on MSN ?
<raffytaffy> i made a #kubuntu-kernel help channel for help with kernel compiles
<raffytaffy> we will see if it will work
<dex> prova
<dex> ciao
<eilker> !kdeapp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeapp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !kdeapps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeapps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack_> hi where do i find a little to do app that counts days until a task deadline is reached?
<jack_> like toodoo in superkaramba but that doesnt work for the current vs. any more
<gae> hi, I was trying to compile the Domino Theme, but I keep on getting an error I think is connected to the absence of a library I dunno of
<gae> any idea?
<gae> I pretty much installed any lib in the desktop manual for kubuntu
<rbrunhuber> gae: I already walked one through this process
<eXistenZ> I see a folder of my mounted drive on my desktop, but when I open ~/Desktop. I cannot find any file/link. How can I delete that instance?
<rbrunhuber> gae: Are you familiar with pastebin?
<gae> sort of yes
<gae> I can hanlde pastebin, it's the before that I may not be so witty
<fannagoganna> can i copy the contents from someone's /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged directory?
<fannagoganna> i need those so that kcontrol will work properly
<gae> I see where you're going to, you want me to post the makefile log so you can take a look
<rbrunhuber> gae: I'll need a lot of copys of build output from you so fire up a browser with pastebin.
<rbrunhuber> gae: I normally need the make output AND the make log.
<gae> unfortunately I have to disappear now...will I find you here in say...couple of hours time?
<gae> maybe I'll contact you in pvt so we don't flood the page
<rbrunhuber> i'll work till 20 o'clock middle european summer time (dunno know what this is in utc)
<gae> of course for tutorial purposes you can take the log of our convo and paste it wherever you want
<gae> I'm GMT+1
<gae> be back later
<rbrunhuber> gae: me too
<gae> IT
<rbrunhuber> De
<frojnd> I can't play video with opera: http://www.elite-videos.com/?video=217   When I click on a black screen opera says that I have to install plugin for windows media player.. I don't have windows media player. What can I do to play this video?
<qsu> guys where can i find a good tutorial for upgrading from edgy to feisty for "kubuntu"
<eXistenZ> How can I remap keys in Kubuntu?
<jack_> hi where do i find a little to do app that counts days until a task deadline is reached?
<jack_> like toodoo in superkaramba but that doesnt work for the current vs. any more
<mackyman> eXistenZ: Kmenu->System settings->keyboard and mouse
<mackyman> Ops... eXistenZ: it was:  Kmenu->System settings->Regional & language
<Jucato> qsu: Feisty is currently at beta. are you sure you want to upgrade now?
<mackyman> jack_: Does it have to count the days left=
<tempsanity> hi, ive got an important question, i have a removable external drive where I keep my xfce and I need to add an executable flag to this drive - i do this by a script - sudo  mount -o remount,rw,nosuid,nodev,exec,sync /media/disk-1 - but i need to run it everytime i start the system - can i somehow add it to autostart before the xsession starts or something?
<qsu> yes i am Jucato
<mackyman> jack_: KOrganizer have a to-do list atleast, I haven't checked it out too much thou
<jack_> mackyman: yea sth similar
<Jucato> qsu: Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<qsu> lol @ Jucato your comment looks like vista's uac
<qsu> ahahah
<qsu> thanks
<KiPSeRoN> somone can help me my amule work good but show all in white the searches in white i cant read anything with it somone know how to fix that
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<Jucato> qsu: uac? btw, that link is in the channel /topic
<mackyman> Jucato: Is there said if Kubuntu 7.04 will be released at the same time as ubuntu 7.04?
<Jucato> mackyman: it always is
<mackyman> kk, haven't checked out it too close
<mackyman> =)
<mackyman> 3
<mackyman> 23 days to go =)
<Alberto> hello to all people!
<mackyman> Heya
<KiPSeRoN> somone can help me my amule work good but show all in white the searches in white i cant read anything with it somone know how to fix that?
<qsu> oke thanks Jucato, let me first boot into a newer kernel
<Alberto> Can I ask for install usb device problem?
<KiPSeRoN> Jucato:
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<frojnd> I can't play video with opera: http://www.elite-videos.com/?video=217   When I click on a black screen opera says that I have to install plugin for windows media player.. I don't have windows media player. What can I do to play this video?
<Jucato> KiPSeRoN: sorry, don't know
<KiPSeRoN> in shell
<KiPSeRoN> its give me error
<KiPSeRoN> Initialising aMule
<KiPSeRoN> Checking if there is an instance already running...
<KiPSeRoN> No other instances are running.
<KiPSeRoN> Loading temp files from /home/kipseron/.aMule/Temp.
<KiPSeRoN> All PartFiles Loaded.
<KiPSeRoN> ListenSocket: Ok.
<KiPSeRoN> External connections disabled in config file
<KiPSeRoN> *** Server UDP socket (TCP+3) at 0.0.0.0:4665
<KiPSeRoN> *** TCP socket (TCP) listening on 0.0.0.0:4662
<KiPSeRoN> *** Client UDP socket (extended eMule) at 0.0.0.0:4672
<KiPSeRoN> Empty dir /home/kipseron/.aMule/Incoming/ shared
<KiPSeRoN> Shutting down aMule...
<KiPSeRoN> aMule dialog destroyed
<KiPSeRoN> Now, exiting main app...
<KiPSeRoN> aMule OnExit: Terminating core.
<KiPSeRoN> aMule shutdown completed.
<Jucato> !pastebin | KiPSeRoN
<ubotu> KiPSeRoN: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<KiPSeRoN> No protocol specified
<KiPSeRoN> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly
<KiPSeRoN> this is the error
<Alberto> Can I ask how to install Conexant-Access Runner modem usb in kubuntu?
<Jucato> KiPSeRoN: next time, use a pastebin
<KiPSeRoN> ok
<Jucato> !modem | Alberto
<ubotu> Alberto: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<KiPSeRoN> you know how to fix it
<KiPSeRoN> !killme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KiPSeRoN> Jucato:
<Alberto> Jucato I have Conexant-Access Runner modem usb. How to install?
<Jucato> no I don't know, because I don't use amule
<KiPSeRoN> you know how i can fix it
<KiPSeRoN> so what you use
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<Jucato> Alberto: try checking that web page
<Jucato> KiPSeRoN: nothing. I don't use those
<Alberto> No dial-up. Is adsl.
<Jucato> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Jucato> Alberto: then that one?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Alberto> I check the link and I come back. thanks guys
<Alberto> No. my is Is PPPoA
<Jucato> aw...
<raffytaffy> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi raffytaffy
<Jucato> Alberto: sorry no idea about pppoa
<raffytaffy> i created kubuntu-kernel room here on freenode for kernel specific problems
<sredna> which package contains the kde color chooser?
<Alberto> Jucato. thanks!
<Jucato> sredna: is it kcoloredit?
<sredna> yes
<sredna> i found it
<sredna> ty :)
<Jucato> raffytaffy: yeah I saw that... not sure, but there's an #ubuntu-kernel already
<Jucato> sredna: no problem :)
<Jucato> raffytaffy: just don't know if it's for users or devs..
<Jucato> (or both)
<raffytaffy> well perhaps ppl with kde can stop by. afterall we rely more on xconfig
<raffytaffy> as the gnome ppl use menuconfig
<raffytaffy> well users and devs can stop by. im not picky :P
<raffytaffy> my area of is the kernel so i can help ppl compile and whatnot
<sredna> Jucato: i remember the command being 'kcolorchooser'
<sredna> ah, this is not the right one
<Jucato> oh hm....
<sredna> the palettes are missing
<sredna> an it's painting is broken
* Jucato tries to install...
<sredna> but it has a drop picker
<Jucato> sredna: maybe a kicker applet?
<sasq> kubuntu doesnt detect my usb-cardreader.... anyone knows why?
<sasq> its completly standard
<sredna> Jucato: in real kde, there is a very nice little utility for that
<sredna> named kcolorchooser
<sredna> i wonder where it got lost in the debian system
<Jucato> sredna: hm... I'm not familiar with it but I might have run into it before...
<apokryphos> there's kcoloredit
<Jucato> sredna: websvn.kde.org says kcolorchooser.cpp is under kcoloredit...
<Jucato> kdegraphics/kcoloredit/kcolorchooser.cpp ?
<sredna> ah, it installed that too
<sredna> better
<sredna> the other thing is useless for me
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> it think the other one (kcoloredit) is for making palettes...
<sredna> yes
<sredna> i use the other thing for making CSS sheets and sometimes KDE color schemes
<sasq> anyone? dmesg says nothing, device-manager says nothing. I can connect an usb cdrom-drive no problem but not this device (a sweex memcard reader) - and it works perfect on my older gentoo system
<raffytaffy> Jucato: i like the "search" feature in xconfig. where u dont have to go thru that huge list to find specific options
<Jucato> raffytaffy: ah... I personally have only compiled my kernel once...
<raffytaffy> ahh ok
<raffytaffy> its my hobby
<raffytaffy> im trying to get it better and better
<raffytaffy> some say im insane
<[pyro] > !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xushi> how do you change a font color for gtk apps ?
<xushi> i know how to change the font itself, with .gtkrc-2.0, but font color? that's new to me
<raffytaffy> Jucato: when does a room show up in the chan list?
<Jucato> which list?
<raffytaffy> the channel list
<raffytaffy> like the one for freenode
<Jucato> er I don't know... :/
* Jucato will bbl... sorry
<raffytaffy> ok peace:)
<qsu> Jucato: did you do an upgrade to feisty already
<Contrast> What's up, everyone?
<qsu> anyway, i am following the wiki how to upgrade from edgy to feisty however the upgrader does not start
<Contrast> Does anyone here know of a good program for making covers for CD and DVD cases?
<chode> Contrast, i know nero has one..
<Gvlaskop> But in kde?
<qsu> anyone did an upgrade from edgy to feisty
<Contrast> Nero's Windows only though, except for the part of it that only burns discs.
<Gvlaskop> does Nero work on kde/
<DarkED> conky rocks
<chode> Contrast, i used nero on linux
<chode> it's not windows only
<Contrast> chode: The full suite, or just the burning rom?
<Gvlaskop> so it must work!
<chode> full suite
<chode> i think.. was some time back.. also in gnome
<Contrast> Hmm... Because I read just a few months ago that the only thing Nero has made for Linux was the burning ROM.
<chode> gave me too much trouble burning cds.. so i started using the ones already ubuntu offered for free
<qsu> anybody did an upgrade from edgy to feisty ??
<Contrast> I've tried Kover and KoverArtist, but neither will do DVD cases.
<raffytaffy> yes
<raffytaffy> i did qsu
<Gvlaskop> Not yet i am trying to put two program`s on the same hard disk
<Contrast> raffytaffy: How'd it go?
<raffytaffy> Contrast: what i did was installed a second edgy next to this one. and updated it right of the bat..went flawless
<gae> hi guys, I was looking for help in compiling Domino desktop Theme
<Contrast> So MMV if it wasn't a clean install of Edgy. Hmm...
<gae> I tried to install every lib in kubuntu desktop manual
<gae> but I still get an error and the compiling doesn't finish
<qsu> raffytaffy: oke well i want to upgrade this edgy install
<qsu> raffytaffy: however the updater is not starting
<raffytaffy> does it spit any errors @ u?
<Gvlaskop> For working on 7.04 you have to try to work and jabber on #xubuntu.
<chode> Contrast, GTK CD Label    i think this will do
<chode> K CD Cover Creator   also another one for kde
<Contrast> chode: Are those in the repos, or will I have to compile?
<neil> Got a bit of a problem, downloaded a huge ISO on kubuntu, but I need to use it on my ntfs xp install (dual booted)
<neil> as linux cant write ntfs, and xp cant read ext3, how can I get it over ?:/
<gae> I need some help in compiling a tarball, I have installed all the libs listed in the kubuntu desktop manual, but I still get an error in the makefile process
<chode> Contrast, i searched thru source forge i dunno if that';s available in repos
<Contrast> chode: Thanks. I'll check those out.
<Contrast> They both do DVD cases as well as CD cases?
<neil> any ideas?
<chode> no info on that.. aptitude search gave me a couple of cover designers.. i'll have to install and check them my self
<chode> i too need a cover designer
<Contrast> chode, AFAIK, all the cover designers in the official repos don't do DVD cases.
<neil> Would making a new fat32 partition help?
<qsu> raffytaffy: yes it does
<qsu> can't load DistUpgradeViewKDE
<qsu> error: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kparts.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11konsolePart8setPtyFdEi
<neil> I can't remember how to make partitions if anyone could help there :D
<chode> neil, linux can read/write ntfs
<neil> it can write ntfs?
<neil> I thought that was experimental
<chode> also windows windows can read ext3 with the help of some progs... i use explore2fs
<gae> ntfs is included in edgy
<chode> neil, ntfs-3g released a stable version
<neil> I have edgy...
<gae> you can mount, browse and modify ntfs with no trouble
<neil> Its 100% safe now?
<chode> this month or last month.. dun remember
<neil> cool
<neil> How do I get the stable version, or would it have auto-updated?
<chode> neil, i use ntfs-3g.. looks fine to me
<raffytaffy> qsu try : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<raffytaffy> i found your bug also
<raffytaffy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/84717
<chode> neil, get the ntfs-3g repos.. and it'll update ur pmount and install ntfs-3g driver
<Contrast> chode, just so you know, those two you mentioned don't do DVD cases. Thanks anyway though.
<gae> I believe that synaptic autoupdates it, I had no problem in trasferring temp files from eMule to aMule
<neil> thanks :)
<chode> also get ntfs-config
<eXistenZ> What are the kio_file instances?
<neil> I've added ntfs-3g, but I dont see ntfs-config, chode
<raffytaffy> dont kill those eXistenZ
<raffytaffy> lol
<eXistenZ> neil: try to run it from the terminal
<eXistenZ> neil: kdesu ntfs-config
<chode> neil, wait i'll get u a link
<eXistenZ> chode: maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<neil> ta
<raffytaffy> offtopic suggestion -> cool tux pictures -> http://tux.crystalxp.net/
<eXistenZ> raffytaffy: Can you send me a screenshot of your desktop? (or upload online)
<raffytaffy> ok
<raffytaffy> one sec
<anatema> hi all
<chode> man, my connection is so slow.. i'm still waiting for a page to load
<chode> it's been like 5 minutes now and nothing
<neil> hehe :D
<raffytaffy> eXistenZ ->  http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot21fo9.png
<neil> I've added the ntfs-3g package, but not entirely sure what changes its made :)
<neil> I guess I can just mount my ntfs as read/write now?
<eXistenZ> neil: Did you run ntfs-config?
<neil> Nope I don't have that yet
<eXistenZ> neil: ntfs-config will do the configurations (e.g. in /etc/fstab)
<eXistenZ> neil: Did you install the package?
<qsu> yes raffytaffy: but i do not understand how i can solve this bug
<raffytaffy> try updating with apt-get dist upgrade maybe?
<zorglu_> q. is there an ubuntu channel for people doing multimedia stuff ?
<neil> I'm in ubuntu at the moment, what is the kdesu equivalent?
<neil> :D
<eXistenZ> neil: gksu
<neil> I haven't installed ntfs-config, its not in the repositories
<neil> thx
<eXistenZ> raffytaffy: xchat and gaim?
<neil> nah not found, ill have to install it
<raffytaffy> yes hehe
<eXistenZ> raffytaffy: why not kopete and konversation?
<raffytaffy> will u be mad if i tell u i dont like those?
<eXistenZ> raffytaffy: not really. I use xchat, though in windows
<eXistenZ> Konversation is just an xchat parody
<raffytaffy> you should check out irc-rage...now thats a cool irc client
<eXistenZ> but it is good
<eXistenZ> kopete is nice
<eXistenZ> with its webcam and kopetex plugin
<neil> chode: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1872
<neil> is this it?
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> howdy ?
<raffytaffy> http://www.rage-irc.com/
<chode> neil, man ask eXistenZ to check that for ya.. i'm still waiting for the link eXistenZ gave me to check
<chode> lol
<neil> hehe
<eXistenZ> raffytaffy: http://img451.imageshack.us/img451/4809/sscs9.png
<exceswater> raffytaffy: how can i install it ?
<exceswater> i have kubuntu
<exceswater> and i am kinda noob
<raffytaffy> rage has .debian packages
<raffytaffy> look on the linux downloads
<raffytaffy> http://www.rage-irc.com/
<exceswater> yes...
<eXistenZ> neil: ntfs-config works just as you install ntfs-3g
<eXistenZ> neil: It just auto-configures your /etc/fstab to work with ntfs-3g
<neil> ah so it's already done?
<eXistenZ> neil: go to the terminal and run 'gksu ntfs-config'
<chode> eXistenZ, some times it requires a restart i think.. mine did tell me can't unmount the device busy... so i had to restart
<neil> it returns command not found
<chode> or alteast umount manually
<DarkED> ntfs-3g isn't working with my external but it did before I reinstalled Kubuntu the other day
<DarkED> do i need to reboot to make it work?
<eXistenZ> neil: Did you install ntfs-3g?
<raffytaffy> or you can add this to your repolist ->   deb http://pomac.netswarm.net/rage ./    and find "rage"
<chode> DarkED, i was talking to neil hehe sorry
<neil> eXistenZ: yeah
<eXistenZ> neil: 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config'
<neil> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<neil> no go :(
<chode> neil, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009   <--- follow this
<DarkED> chode: yes i know, but i just installed ntfs-3g myself and am having an issue :)
<chode> eXistenZ, gave u that link b4
<neil> thanks guys :)
<DarkED> neil: did you do a sudo apt-get update after you added the repo?
<chode> DarkED, did u did and update after u added ntfs-3g repos
<chode> it will update pmout
<DarkED> chode: ntfs-3g is already installed, so is pmount
<chode> pmount*
<joaquin> done estan los espaole
<DarkED> yeah, i got the pmount update
<neil> Missing the repository, think thats the issue :)
<neil> cheers guys, back in a bit probably hehe
<DarkED> it works with my windows drive but not my external
<chode> DarkED, try unmounting the external.. and remount it again
<QWERTY> ??
<DarkED> chode: already done that five times :)
<chode> sorry DarkED may b one of these more experienced guys can help u
<DarkED> chode: it's cool, thanks
<bentob0x> what's that .created_by_pmount file in /media/usbdisk/?
<brad2101> hey all
<brad2101> hows everyone finding 7.04?
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> i have a question
<exceswater> i installed some games from adept manager
<exceswater> and they are not in my games menu
<exceswater> how can i put them there ?
<chijin> 7.04 works perfectly for me
<busfahrer> Hi. I have installed Kubuntu via Ubuntu, is there any way of cleaning out the Start Menu of entries that wouldnt be there if I installed Kubuntu directly?
<chode> busfahrer, some time back i did the same and came across some blog explaining how to do that
<chode> so there is a way
<busfahrer> chode: And of course you bookmarked it :-D
<chode> busfahrer, lol.. back then yes.. but now i'm on a clean installed kubuntu
<chode> so i dun have it now
<busfahrer> chode: Thanks for the pointer, got something now
<KiPSeRoN> somone know how to change font color in gtk
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<polly1> Hello what does it mean when a package status is BROKEN (installed)
<KiPSeRoN> that mean that cant get it from the source
<Jucato> polly1: try doing whatever you're trying to do in the command line (apt-get) and you will get error messages
<polly1> KiPSeRoN: So it isn't going to "BREAK" my setup?
<KiPSeRoN> no
<polly1> Ok.. Thanks.
<Jucato> it will if you push through with it
<Jucato> <KiPSeRoN> that mean that cant get it from the source <--- no this isn't correct
<KiPSeRoN> ok \
<polly1> I had 70 upgrades in adept and it stopped with a broken message.
<KiPSeRoN> sorry
<Jucato> polly1: does it already say BROKEN or just BREAK?
<Jucato> polly1: try doing it using apt-get. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<polly1> Jucato: It said broken.  I am attempting the upgrade again with adept.
<polly1> Jucato: It appears to be doing some installs now.
<Jucato> polly1: try with apt-get. adept doesn't give much error messages
<polly1> Jucato: After this completes the files I'll go to apt-get and see if it tells me anything more.  I could use some assistance though I am not very familiar with apt-get.
<polly1> BTW: How often do you see updates of multiple packages a week?  I've been using kubuntu for about 2-3 weeks now and noticed quite a bit of updating.  Is this due to feisty release soon?
<polly1> or do they just update package on the list regularly?
<Jucato> polly1: are you on feisty?
<polly1> Jucato: Yes.  Feisty.
<polly1> Jucato: It appeared to recognize my hardware better then the 6.10 version.
<Jucato> polly1: ah. you should know that Feisty is still in beta, thinks can still break once in a while, and that daily updates are regular
<polly1> Jucato: They are doing a great job.  I've had very few proplems so far. (I hope that continues)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> polly1: if you experince problems, such as broken packages or upgrades, try confirming using apt-get, then ask in #ubuntu+1
<polly1> Jucato: What are the commands I am going to type for apt-get?
<rolando> hi
<polly1> apt-get upgrate   (something like that?)
<rolando> what is the command to open a website in a new tab in konqueror?
<polly1> or update
<Jucato> polly1: "sudo apt-get update" is the same as Adept's Fetch Updates. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is the same as Full Upgrade
<polly1> Jucato: What is a full upgrade?  What does that upgrade opposed to the update?
<Jucato> Full Upgrade in Adept
<Jucato> that's the same thing you do when you use Adept Updater
<polly1> Jucato: So would I type both in?
<chode> polly1, "apt-get --help"
<Jucato> update = check for updates, new packages, updated packages, etc. "refreshes" your package list
<Jucato> polly1: update first before dist-upgrade
<polly1> chode: Thank you.
<polly1> Jucato: Thank you.
<untouch> wich command is to copy a whole folder in an other one ? i tryed cp folder/ /folderofdestination
<polly1> untouch: would it be mv (move)?
<untouch> no i dont want to move i just want to copy
<polly1> Oh...
<voorhees86> any body can help, i install kubuntu, and mi system frozeen on a black screen
<chode> unix_infidel,   cp -r /folder /anotherfolder
<Jucato> untouch: cp -r folder_source/* folder_destination/
<chode> untouch, *
<untouch> thanks u 2
<Jucato> hm.. I think the * might be unnecessary... but..
<untouch> voorhees86: a real freeze or can u get in the terminal
<voorhees86> real, i just have access to terminal, acroos the security mode
<voorhees86> i try everything and i dont have sucess
<untouch> am annoying
<grahf> hello
<grahf> i'm new 'round here
<voorhees86> help me please
<shinigami> hi i really need some help with a wireless card linksys wmp54g v4.1.. iwlist wlan0 scan can list the wireless network but when i try to access my wireless, it just couldn't..tried everything, nothing wrong with ssid or key
<cotyrothery> oh no
<shinigami> dmesg shows rt61pci->rt61pci_init_bbp: Error - BBP register access failed, aborting.
<cotyrothery> i completly wiped out my hole system
<cotyrothery> what do i do now
<shinigami> anyone knows what kind of module i need for this card?
<cotyrothery> please help me
<cotyrothery> I now have no operatiing system
<chijin> reinstall it
<cotyrothery> i wish it was that easy
<cotyrothery> While tring to install kubuntu it erased windows
<cotyrothery> No all i have is a none operating computer
<cotyrothery> running off of the live cd
<cotyrothery> Please i need help
<cotyrothery> Now not only can i not get kubuntu to run or install correctly on my computer it completly erased everything i had on my computer
<chijin> so you want your windows back or what?
<chode> cotyrothery, did u read what diskpartion said??
<cotyrothery> I just want my computer at this poiint to have a os
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> i tolled it to install on slave
<chode> *partinioner
<mrand> Is there a particular place to look for more info when a package won't install cleanly?
<ubuntu> hello
<cotyrothery> so im guessing i did not wipe out windows
<cotyrothery> it just the boot
<ubuntu> hi
<tyger> hello room
<ubuntu> estj tut russkie
<cotyrothery> So what should i do
<cotyrothery> I'm really scared
<mrand> By that, I mean is there a bugs.ubuntu.com or something where my problem might be listed with a workaround?
<ubuntu> ???
<fdoving> mrand: there is bugs.ubuntu.com yes.
<mrand> fdoving: ok.  thanks.  I'll look there.
<Hobbsee> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Hobbsee> mrand: which package?
<cotyrothery> Does anyone know what i should do?
<shinigami> !dos2unix
<cotyrothery> I cant reinstall windows because i dont have the CD
<fdoving> !grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos2unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrand> Hobbsee: vmware-player won't install cleanly
<shinigami> what's the package containing dos2unix?
<fdoving> cotyrothery: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Hobbsee> mrand: feisty?  want to pastebin the error?
<cotyrothery> what is that going to do for me
<LjL> !find dos2unix | shinigami
<cotyrothery> I did not install windows
<shinigami> ???????/
<ubotu> shinigami: File dos2unix found in tofrodos
<LjL> shinigami: bot was slow
<mrand> Hobbsee: it's an error in the network config perl script that runs at the end, I think.  I'm guessing it may have something to do with iptables, but I really have no idea.
<LjL> install tofrodos
<cotyrothery> i had windows installed on my main drive then when i tried to install kubuntu on my slave drive it erased windows
<mrand> Hobbsee: an no, it's edgy
<shinigami> ty vv much
<qsu> anybody good with beryl
<Hobbsee> qsu: #ubuntu-effects
<Hobbsee> mrand: ahh.  no idea, i dont run edgy
<qsu> yes i am there but noboy seems to be around at this moment
<cotyrothery> Is it grub
<cotyrothery> is that what messed up my system
<mrand> heheh.  "Microsoft has a majority market share" is a critical bug. :-)
<tyger> the latest feisty upgrade broke google earth; an suggestions?
<LjL> it did? let me see
<shinigami> anybody can help with rt61 drivers?
<LjL> tyger: it starts and seems to basically work, here. how's it broken for you? just doesn't start?
<LjL> i'm using the medibuntu package
<tyger> LjL:i get the splash screen, then it freezes, i have to kill the process to shut it down.
<BluesKaj> Morning all ....COFFEE! :)
<tyger> cream no sugar pls.
* mrand clinks mugs with BluesKaj
<LjL> tyger, did you install the medibuntu package or the generic binary from google.com? i'd try with the package
<cotyrothery> can someone give me steps on how to recover my system
<LjL> tyger: (uninstall the google binary first, if the installer has such an option)
<tyger> LjL: i used the generic binary.  worked very well until the upgrade.  I'll d/l medibuntu and try it.
<LjL> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<BluesKaj> Cheers! mrand :)
<qsu> tyger how did you do the upgrade to feisty
<mrand> :-)
<tyger> qsu:adept
<BluesKaj> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<qsu> but did the upgrader started
<qsu> cause i tried it today but the upgrader program is not starting
<Daisuke_Ido> qsu: did you follow all the directions?
<mrand> How do the versions go?  What is the codename for stable/unstable/testing etc?  I mean, is Feisty newer than Edgy, for instance?
<Daisuke_Ido> it won't start until you restart adept, then update
<Daisuke_Ido> mrand: feisty is 7.04, edgy is 6.10
<mrand> Daisuke_Ido: oic.  and what was 6.06 then?
<qsu> well yes, its saying that i have to close adept when the upgrader program starts
<qsu> but it never does Daisuke_Ido
<Jucato> mrand: it's not like Debian's stable/unstable/testing setup. there are just stable and development
<Daisuke_Ido> version numbers are based on release dates, and there's not really any "testing" or "unstable" like debian
<mrand> Oh, ok.
<tuco> Help guys. I need to know how to install QTRuby or TKRuby or
<Daisuke_Ido> 6.06 is dapper, the current long-term support release
<mrand> FWIW, I'm coming from a gentoo paradigm.
<Jucato> mrand: version numbers = year + month. 7.04 = 2007-04
<mrand> Jucato: gotcha.  good to know
<cotyrothery> so am i screwed
<Jucato> Feisty Fawn, Edgy Eft, etc. are just "codenames"
<tuco> In Amarok as I can't run any lyrics script
<Daisuke_Ido> qsu: not sure, it should start automatically after adding the upgrade repo, updating, upgrading what you need, restarting adept, updating again
<mrand> Is upgrading from Edgy to Feisty fairly straightforward?  Or is it advisable to do a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> mrand,Edgy 6.10 is the latest stable "official release"
<Jucato> mrand: when feisty is released as stable, there will be a new upgrade tool that will automate the upgrade process from Edgy to Feisty
<mrand> Jucato: oh, ok.
<mackyman> 23 days left =)
<Jucato> mrand: so hopefully this will lessen the need for reinstalling (as some people do each release)
<skioski> hi can any1 help me install nvidia drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> you can try the upgrade tool now, but it's beta in the most serious sense
<mrand> Jucato: yeah.  though I suppose there may be some advanges to doing a fresh install each time.  Perhaps if only for the fact that there will really and truly be no cruft lying about.
<Daisuke_Ido> !nvidia > skioski
<BluesKaj> was checking out the fiesty auto installer/upgrader yesterday ...looks really quite simple...hope it's bug free
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you can help make it bug free by testing it :D
<Jucato> (and of course reporting problems)
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: it's certainly not bug free (that's what beta means.), but it works, for the most part.  i had a few issues (which i reported) with it crashing on cleanup
<Jucato> mrand: true, but that will then be a choice on the user's part, because he wants to, not because the regular upgrade process broke his system
<BluesKaj> yeah , was tempted but I still have some video codec probs with some players, and I din't want to drag those probs along
<Daisuke_Ido> vlc, nuff said.
<mrand> Jucato: sounds like a good way of doing things, then
<mackyman> The problem to understand with Fiesty for me is, I don't really know what culd be improved that isn't non-ubuntuheld packages ;)
<mrand> keeps options open but makes things simple
<BluesKaj> VLC let me down , Daisuke_Ido , mostly on websites containing using windows media content
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, yeah, it's not going to help with streaming wmvs
<BluesKaj> otherwise VLC is very versatile , I agree
<Daisuke_Ido> mackyman: a lot of things are getting upgrades, including the move to kde 3.5.6, i think it's nearly kde4-ready, compositing is enabled by default, universe and multiverse repos are enabled by default...
<Daisuke_Ido> the list is actually pretty long
<mackyman> Nice =)
<BluesKaj> <-- bit of a video user , not a 'phile by any means but I do some burning etc
<raffytaffy> Daisuke_Ido : composition by default...any option to turn it off?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's enabled in xorg, not on
<raffytaffy> ahh ok
<Daisuke_Ido> but it makes installing beryl a little simpler
<mackyman> I have just tried to install Gentoo and Debian other than ubuntu... And ubuntu is really sweet compared to those two
<Jucato> mackyman: if you've been following the Herd and Beta announcements in http://kubuntu.org/announcements you'll find out more
* raffytaffy dosent use beryl or compiz or any other eye candy:P
<Daisuke_Ido> raffytaffy: i do, but it's fairly low-key
<Daisuke_Ido> fade on minimize/restore, slight wobble
<BluesKaj> Gentoo is a "linux purst" distro in the sense that it's almost totally a "hands on" install
<mrand> How do I search for a package?  I'd like to know the apt way and the packages.ubuntu.com way if they exist.
<Daisuke_Ido> i mainly use it for the awesome expose-like and task switching features
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> mrand: in adept, just search :)
<mrand> I didn't see the apt way in the apt manpage. :-/  Maybe I was looking for the wrong thing.
<Jucato> mrand: apt-get search <packagename> or http://packages.ubuntu.com or Adept Manager or apt:/ in Konqueror (one of my favorites)
<mrand> Daisuke_Ido: I find that adept doesn't list every package that I can get from the console.  I don't know why that is.
<root___> Hello
<Daisuke_Ido> that's odd
<mrand> yeah
<Jucato> mrand: it does.
<Daisuke_Ido> root___: you might not want to do that.
<mrand> guarddog firewall wasn't in adept
<pollyo> I just updated and now it appears my xconfig may be trashed.
<pollyo> my system appears to boot but the screen goes black.
<mrand> but it was available via apt-get install ...
<Jucato> mrand: you might be referring to Add/Remove Programs (Adept Installer)
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: updated from
<mrand> Jucato: I am..
<Jucato> mrand: that's not Adept Manager :)
<Daisuke_Ido> adept manager :)
<mrand> Jucato: oic
<mrand> thanks
<Jucato> mrand: in Adept Installer, you'd have to check the "unsupported" and "proprietary" checkboxes to display universe and multiverse stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: can you get to a tty?
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I used adept but I also attempted to use apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<mrand> Jucato: I did check them, actually.
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia?
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I am on the machine now I booted in recovery mode and logged in under root where it said control-d to continue or root password
<Jucato> mrand: ah I see... it's a bit buggy though..
<mrand> there is no official vmware-workstation package for edgy?
<Jucato> you can't even find kword..
<Jucato> mrand: nope. since you have to pay for it
<mrand> :-(
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I have an olde nvidia tnt2 or something like that.
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Jucato> only vmware-player is in the repos, and vmware-server can also be installed. both are free (as in price only)
<Daisuke_Ido> i had the same issue, but with a newer nvidia card
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: From a command line what do I type to reconfigure my xserver incase those settings got trashed?  any idea?
<Daisuke_Ido> try reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<mrand> It is hard to say no to free beer
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> Jucato,  sudo apt-get search pkgname, gives me an error :(
<mrand> even if they won't give you the recipe for it.
<pollyo> ok. Let me try that.  bbl
<Daisuke_Ido> and use the "nv" driver, and turn off "dri" and "glx"
<Jucato> BluesKaj: don't use sudo
<Jucato> BluesKaj: oh my bad
<Jucato> BluesKaj, mrand: apt-cache search <packagename>
<Jucato> sorry :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> :)
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Thank you.  BBL
<mrand> Jucato: ok, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> wow
<Daisuke_Ido> is BitchX still being developed?
<Daisuke_Ido> i would have thought b this point irssi would have taken over the console irc niche
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, too many ppl used to using mirc with weblinks etc ..irssi is nice when yer in a bind and can't get back into X :)
<cotyrothery> Nothing i do works
<cotyrothery> Does someone know what i should do. I tried to install kubuntu but it erased windows and does not work now
<BluesKaj> cotyrotheryy, what are you trying to do ?
<cotyrothery> I installled kubunttu but when i restarted it said i had no operating system
<cotyrothery> so it had also erased windows
<cotyrothery> i tried to install it on my slave drive
<cotyrothery> so i dont know why windows does not work
<cotyrothery> so does anyone know what i should do
<cotyrothery> I really need help
<BluesKaj> so you have no boot menu ?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> nothing
<cotyrothery> just a message that says no operating system
<BluesKaj> did you partition your drive pervious to the install ?
<BluesKaj> previous
<cotyrothery> yes i did it on my slave dirve
<cotyrothery> drive
<cotyrothery> so it should not have over writen windows
<BluesKaj> ext ?
<cotyrothery> hmm...
<cotyrothery> what?
<cotyrothery> I'm really begging to beleive that there is no hope
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: oh, i know, i personally love irssi, especially when it's the only option
<BluesKaj> did the install go right thru asking you differnt set up questions etc ?
<cotyrothery> no
* CarinArr hugs irssi
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> I dont remember
<cotyrothery> i dont think it asked any questions
<cotyrothery> It just went straight through the install
<BluesKaj> cotyrothery, it looks like all you did was wipe the MBR (bootloader) for windows, and that's all .
<cotyrothery> good
<cotyrothery> so what do i do
<BluesKaj> reinstall MBR ...sorry i've forgotten the command in dos ...anyone remember ? Jucato ?
<cotyrothery> how do i do that
<Jucato> BluesKaj: for windows?
<cotyrothery> In dos?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> in windows
<BluesKaj> same thing
<Jucato> Boot into the CD, choose Recovery mode, then "fixmbr"
<cotyrothery> how do i get to dos if i can get windows to boot
<cotyrothery> i dont have the windows cd
<cotyrothery> This is a used computer
<BluesKaj> can you get to the prompt?
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't have a windows cd at all?\
<chijin> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> How would i get to prompt?
<cotyrothery> and i have no cd
<raffytaffy> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<raffytaffy> !debootstrap howto
<BluesKaj> then supergrub is it , download it and reinstall the bootloader, then you can repartition the drive to linux ext
<chijin> i've ran supergrub many times with success, when the mbr was lost :-)
<chijin> i can recommend it
<cotyrothery> how will i do that
<cotyrothery> were do i get it
<BluesKaj> good, I have it but never used it ...hope i don't need to
<chijin> burn the supergrup image to a disc
<cotyrothery> i dont have a burner
<cotyrothery> great im screwed
<cotyrothery> So what options do i have?
<cotyrothery> I dont have a burner
<cotyrothery> and i dont have the windows cd
<cotyrothery> is there another why of fixing my bootloader
<chijin> go to your friends house and burn the disc, or use a flash drive with the super grub image
<cotyrothery> none of my friends have one either
<elight> super grub image?
<elight> on the Ubuntu cd?
<pollyo> Hello
<cotyrothery> Hold on
<chijin> elight: no
<cotyrothery> i do have a flash drive
<pollyo> I updated on feisty and now my system will not start up.  Should I try ubuntu or does anyone here have an idea?
<cotyrothery> would a 1 gb sony memory stick be a flash drive
<cotyrothery> I could use my PSP
<chijin> cotyrothery: then find out if your machine is able to boot for an usb drive
<cotyrothery> as a flash drive
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> it can
<cotyrothery> I saw the option in the bios
<chijin> pollyo: it's probably your graphics driver that's messed up
<cotyrothery> so there is hope
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: switching to nv didn't help?
<pollyo> chijin: Ok.  I did dpkg-reconfig for xerver-xorg but that didn't do anything.  What might be something else to look at?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Didn't appear to.
<cotyrothery> Were should i get this image
<chijin> pollyo: what card is it?
<pollyo> chijin: I believe it is a tnt2 or something like that.  It is an old card.
<chijin> pollyo: if nv for nvidia card doesn't work, try vesa
<cotyrothery> chijin were do i get super grub
<chijin> cotyrothery: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<cotyrothery> thanks
<chijin> i already pasted the link once, like 5 minutes ago :-p
<pollyo> chijin: Under kde it was reporting dv in the video information.
<cotyrothery> then i just save it to my psp
<cotyrothery> and have my psp pluged in at start up
<cotyrothery> and it should be able to detect it
<chijin> cotyrothery: nope. download it, find out what the device address for your psp is, then do 'dd if=image.iso of=/dev/yourdevice' and boot from it. be careful with it though
<pollyo> Does the xserver have a log file that it would dump if there were an error starting up?
<chijin> cotyrothery: i have no idea how a psp works as an usb drive though
<cotyrothery> why should i be careful
<LjL> pollyo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cotyrothery> it is a mass storage device
<peaker> Hi. adept tried to upgrade, but my wifi network died in middle, and then download failed - and it tried to upgrade *anyhow*
<pollyo> Thank you.  Let me go check that log.
<ubuntu> hi  people
<peaker> and it screwed up my system
<chijin> cotyrothery: you might wipe out your hard drive if you use the wrong device
<cotyrothery> it is drive G:\
<peaker> Do download failures still not impede upgrade/install attempts in apt/adept?
<ubuntu> please hepl me to install wine
<mackyman> pollyo, have you used the nvidia legacy driver?
<chijin> cotyrothery: it's not drive g in linux :-P
<ubuntu> please hepl me to install wine
<cotyrothery> oh
<peaker> because its dangerous :(
<ubuntu> please hepl me to install wine
<ubuntu> in ubuntu
<peaker> Also, all of /etc/network/interfaces  the wireless options I have in there are being completely ignored when my wifi usb is plugged in
<raffytaffy> !wine | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<peaker> and it doesnt set anything up according to the options in there
<peaker> This is all old kubuntu stuff, maybe they were fixed, but I doubt it :(
<ubuntu> thx
<LL_Hakaisou> jeeze wtf is going on..
<LL_Hakaisou> question:  is there a way to select which output ALSA uses on a soundcard?
<ubuntu> i need driver for nvidia 5200
<ubuntu> i need driver for nvidia 5200
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> use the ones from the repositories. they work fine.
<mackyman> Job is done... Time to get home! Cya
<LjL> just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and then "sudo nvidia-xconfig enable", if i remember correctly, and you should be set
<peaker> LjL: that's the latest drivers from nvidia? or the 'nv' one without accels?
<ubuntu> i for the frist time on linux
<KaoticEvil> LjL: that didnt work for me
<neil__> Nor me
<LjL> peaker: "nv" is installed by default, so i mean the proprietary ones from nvidia. however, they're not the *latest* ones
<neil__> I had to do mine manually from nvidia.com
<ubuntu> but i like it
<KaoticEvil> i used envy
<LjL> well, i have a 5200 and they worked in Dapper, worked in Edgy, and work in Feisty...
<LL_Hakaisou> How do i configure the channel on a soundcard that Kubuntu is outputting to?
<neil__> I have a 7800gt tho, seem to be lots of problems with that card
<KaoticEvil> LjL: did you use the upgrade tool?
<LjL> *and*, contrary to ones installed awkwardly, they don't break on kernel updates ;)
<LjL> KaoticEvil: nope
<LjL> just dist-upgraded
<KaoticEvil> oh...
<ubuntu> how to use terminal program
<LjL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<peaker> Does wifi work in edgy? It doesnt work out-of-the-box in dapper
<cotyrothery> ok i have super grub on my psp
<KaoticEvil> LjL: the upgrade tool broke my nvidia drivers lol
<cotyrothery> now how do i get it to start it
<LL_Hakaisou> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jim88> hi all ... I am having a monitor screen issue .. ever since I did an adept update yesterday my screen has been out of wack ... it is streched and I cannot find how to readjust it back to normal size it say 1024x768 and I am using KDE on Dapper
<chijin> cotyrothery: access your bios with psp attached, and make it use it as the first boot device
<chijin> cotyrothery: the super grub itself is pretty straight forward
<chijin> cotyrothery: if you can boot it..
<neil__> I just installed a new gdm theme, but its at the wrong resolution...
<neil__> any one know how to change that?
<neil__> its stretched half off of my screen...
<BluesKaj> jim88, 1024x768 is a normal size
<peaker> do you guys know if /etc/network/interfaces' wireless options are respected or ignored in edgy?
<neil__> The default resolution in xorg.conf is set to the correct one, everything else is fine
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> first i have to extract it
<cotyrothery> how do i get it to extract
<peaker> currently in dapper: I need to use iwconfig _manually_ to get my wifi to work in kubunutu :(
<cotyrothery> its in a gz zip file
<jim88> BlesKaj I know but I am having the same problem as neil_
<chijin> cotyrothery: 17:20:56 <chijin> cotyrothery: nope. download it, find out what the device address for your psp is, then do 'dd if=image.iso of=/dev/yourdevice' and boot from it. be careful with it though
<cotyrothery> how do i do that
<cotyrothery> In a comand prompt?
<chijin> cotyrothery: type 'mount' in konsole and see what the address is
<chijin> cotyrothery: yes, command prompt
<cotyrothery> ok
<premier_> Im having some trouble with the kicker
<chijin> cotyrothery: it'll erase your psp totally
<cotyrothery> but i cant get it to extract
<chijin> cotyrothery: you don't have to extract the iso file..
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> it is in a gz file
<chijin> ah
<BluesKaj> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chijin> cotyrothery: then right click it and extract
<cotyrothery> i did
<cotyrothery> but it gives me an error
<cotyrothery> it says
<jim88> BluesKaj you said that the resolution was correct but the screen is streched out will that resolve it? I think it was the update
<cotyrothery> Unknown error code - 1210467620
<chijin> well i have no idea
<ackbahr> Hello! I don't know why knetworkmanager suddenly stopped starting with KDE, but it did; and I'd like it to again! I remember there's a "startup" list somewhere, but I don't know where.... Who could help? Thanks!
<mrand> Where does one change the debconf frontend?
<premier_> I was playing around with it, and I added the sidebar, and then I tried to add an amarok button, but there was already an amarok button, so I just hung.  I crashed it using alt-ctrl-esc, and the entire kicker disappeared
<premier_> I couldnt get the kicker to restart from the terminal ("Kicker is already running") so I logged out and logged back in.  Now, the kicker is using 100% cpu even though I removed every single kicker applet, and it accesses the hard drive every second or so
<chijin> cotyrothery: so why didn't you just install kubuntu? if you have a partition set for installation, why not just install and fix the windows after that?
<cotyrothery> ok i got it to extract
<cotyrothery> hmm...
<cotyrothery> i did install kubuntu
<cotyrothery> but it did not work
<Daisuke_Ido> meh.  amarok crashed.  killed the process and now it won't restart
<chijin> cotyrothery: doesn't work, as on doesn't start, hangs on boot, or what?
<chijin> as in*
<N|ghtwo|f> how can upgrade from 6.10 ?
<cotyrothery>    ok
<cotyrothery> i just typed in mount and got a lot of drives
<cotyrothery> at least i think there drives
<Jucato> N|ghtwo|f: from 6.10 to 7.04? Edgy to Feisty?
<N|ghtwo|f> yes, its in topic sorry
<chijin> cotyrothery: does any one look like your psp?
<premier_> is upgrading to 7.04 worth it?
<cotyrothery> what should i look for
<Jucato> N|ghtwo|f: ok. just be aware that it's still beta
<Jucato> premier_: depends on what you consider worth it :)
<N|ghtwo|f> Jucato, anyway thx
<peaker> amarok is cute in theory, but its programmers overuse threads where they shouldn't. And if you use threads, and you don't know VERY WELL what you are doing - the result is something that crashes like crazy => amarok
<premier_> Jucato: can you recomend something for my kicker problem?
<mrand> I think my problem might be caused by having my debconf frontend set to noninteractive.  But I don't know where to change this, nor what to change it to.
<cotyrothery> i dont know which one is my psp
<jhutchins> peaker: It's never crashed on me.
<Jucato> premier_: sorry, no idea...
<premier_> ahhhhhh!!
<sekkola> c' qualche italiano che mi pu dare una mano per favore?
<peaker> jhutchins: it has crashed in every computer I have used it on
<chijin> cotyrothery: what's the last line of your mount output?
<Jucato> !it | sekkola
<ubotu> sekkola: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abattoir> !it | sekkola
<abattoir> ;)
<premier_> Amarok crashes, but rarely enough to not be a problem
<sekkola> ok thank's
<jhutchins> peaker: Maybe you have something in your collection that's not like mine.  Mine's on a WinNT server, accessed via samba.
<cotyrothery> "/dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok almost never crashes for me
<cotyrothery> i think that is it
<peaker> jhutchins: Donno, mine was just on a local file system
<premier_> amarok seems to have a lot of trouble when it meets a file type it doesnt like
<cotyrothery> so how do i choose it
<Daisuke_Ido> so i don't know why it would now
<chijin> cotyrothery: type 'df -h' in console and see if the size matches
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: Anyway, you're probably more interested in fixing it than why it crashed...
<mrand> Can anyone help me determine if my debconf frontend is non-interactive?  And possibly how to change it to interactive?
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: What was it doing when it crashed?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> loading one of the built-in radio streams
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> that is it
<Daisuke_Ido> 128kbps mp3, somafm
<Daisuke_Ido> something it's never had a problem with before
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: Ah, I've had it hang then, some of those are dead.
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: How about starting it in a console, see if it gives any useful messages.
<cotyrothery> What is the command to mount it
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok gives nothing, just hangs
<chijin> cotyrothery: then in konsole, enter the super grup folder and do 'dd if=whateverthesupergrupimageis.iso of=/dev/yourpsp' and replace the .iso with the correct name and yourpsp with the correct device. you'll lose everything you have in your psp though, it'll erase it, so i take no responsibility here :-p
<cotyrothery> How do i mount it now that i found it
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> well that sucks
<Daisuke_Ido> http://pastebin.ca/412123
<cotyrothery> Because i have a lot of homebrew on my psp
<cotyrothery> like 1 gb worth
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's all i get for amarokapp
<cotyrothery> and it's going to erase it
<chijin> cotyrothery: i just remembered one thing. do you have a floppy drive? :-P
<cotyrothery> yes
<chijin> cotyrothery: then use that
<cotyrothery> how
<chijin> cotyrothery: argh :D
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: Interesting.
<cotyrothery> floppys arnt big enought
<Daisuke_Ido> couldn't he image the psp?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, no, livecd
<chijin> cotyrothery: the super grup is not big, it fits into a 1,44mb disk
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: Looks like there's a dead copy of amarok taking up resources.  Simplest thing would be to restart KDE at least, but you could also see if you can kill it.
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: ps ax | grep amarok
<cotyrothery> yes i have one floppy disk
<N|ghtwo|f> i can install kubuntu-desktop
<cotyrothery> and i have a floppy drive
<N|ghtwo|f> some problem -- broken
<Daisuke_Ido> 32456 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep amarok
<cotyrothery> but the iso would be to big
<Daisuke_Ido> the grep is the only thing that shows up
<cotyrothery> the iso is 3 mb
<chijin> cotyrothery: it's not too big! it's less than a meg
<cotyrothery> and a floppy is 1.44 mb
<chijin> cotyrothery: is it?
<cotyrothery> yea
<cotyrothery> 3.4 mb
<chijin> heh the compressed file is only 450kB
<jhutchins> !pt N|ghtwo|f
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> i suppose a restart of kde is in order
<jhutchins> !pt | N|ghtwo|f
<ubotu> N|ghtwo|f: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<cotyrothery> yea it is small
<jhutchins> oops.
<cotyrothery> when compressed
<neil__> Still no joy, the gdm scrolls when i move my mouse to the sides of the screen
<neil__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225339
<cotyrothery> can i make it a cso
<neil__> its like this, but his post doesnt help me
<premier_> Jucato: could you just tell me what you, as a sophisticated user, would do about my kicker problem if it happened to you?  Im really lost, and a google search for "kicker 100% cpu" returned very little
<cotyrothery> Would that work if i made it a CSO file
<Jucato> !it > sekkola
<jhutchins> neil__: what's your vga set to in grub?
<cotyrothery> Maybe that would compress it enough to fit on the floppy
<Jucato> premier_: I'd panic... since I've never had that before :/
<neil__> I've never touched grub, but on installation, the system had a bigger screen
<neil__> 1280.x
<jhutchins> premier_: I'd probably start running xfce more.
<neil__> Could that be it?
<premier_> Jucato: sounds like what Im doing
<jhutchins> premier_: Try creating a new user and see if the new user has the same problem.
<neil__> in xorg.conf, 1152.768 comes first, but gdm uses a bigger one for some reason
<chijin> cotyrothery: i have no idea how to fit a 3,4mb iso into a floppy disk. i'd just find a burner and burn the super grup image. i don't believe no one close to you has a burner, those things are so cheap
<jhutchins> neil__: You're talking about the consoles outside of X, right?
<Jucato> !register | sekkola
<ubotu> sekkola: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<neil__> I'm talking about the login screen when ubuntu boots
<neil__> its fine as soon as I get into ubuntu
<jhutchins> chijin: Got a usb drive?
<neil__> but the login screen scrolls
<cotyrothery> I have my psp
<cotyrothery> that will work
<jhutchins> neil__: Ok, that's determined by a vga setting in the boot config.
<cotyrothery> its just a matter of mounting  the drive
<neil__> Really, awesome
<neil__> how do I get to the config?
<jhutchins> neil__: X isn't even running at that point, so xorg.conf has nothing to do with it.
<chijin> jhutchins: i have plenty, but i don't have any issues that need resolving :-P
<jhutchins> neil__: Lessee....
<jhutchins> !grub | neil__
<ubotu> neil__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robin> how to make edgy such that it will automatically log in, bypass the login screen?
<robin> !auto
<cotyrothery> neil
<robin> !autologin
<neil__> I dont really want to remove all other resolutions bar the one i want right now (as suggested in the forum), as I have 2 monitors with different res's i use sometimes
<cotyrothery> do you happen to go on qj
<jhutchins> neil__: I use lilo, so I don't know grub very well.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neil__> thanks jhutchins
<peaker> robin: Its in your login manager config in KDE's system config
<neil__> qj?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> neil__: Right, nothing to do with your X resolutions.
<cotyrothery> yeah
<cotyrothery> quick jump
<peaker> jhutchins: grub is way cooler ;) An OS to load OS's :)
<cotyrothery> you know
<peaker> jhutchins: you get to access file systems and stuff from the boot prompt
<cotyrothery> maybe i have the wrong guy
<neil__> Yeah I think you might :D hehe
<cotyrothery> lol
<jhutchins> neil__: I would suggest that what you need is something like vga=normal appended to the boot command in /boot/grub/menu.list (that may not be the right file).
<cotyrothery> well there is a admin there with your name
<cotyrothery> and when you said alsome
<jhutchins> peaker: Do this then: lilo -R windows;shutdown -r now
<cotyrothery> i figured you were him
<neil__> ah :D heh
<robin> AWRITE
<robin> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, it looks like amarok is actually broken broken
<neil__> jhutchins: I'm having a look.. so the gdm isnt within x?
<cotyrothery> so how do i mount my psp dirve
<Daisuke_Ido> won't start even after restarting kde
<neil__> I'd assumed it ran from x's config too, but I was obv. wrong
<jhutchins> neil__: gdm is just the mouse manager for _outside_ of X.
<neil__> ooh
<cotyrothery> what is the command to changing dir in konsole
<neil__> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub_configure_examples#Vga_-_Resolution_settings
<neil__> might be onto something here
<neil__> cotyrothery: cd
<cotyrothery> thx
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: Really!  I guess it's time to send you over to #amarok then - they're pretty helpful if they're awake.
<jhutchins> neil__: There you go, just what you need.
<jhutchins> neil__: If you don't use a mouse in the console, you can always disable gdm or remove it.
<chijin> cotyrothery: if you see your psp in df -h, it's already mounted
<neil__> :D
<neil__> thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> neil__: I suspec that resolution, not gdm, is the problem.
<jhutchins> neil__: Dang it.  I just realized - are you talking the black-and-white console, or are you talking the graphical log-in manager?
<neil__> graphical log in manager :)
<jhutchins> Oh, I'm sorry.
<cotyrothery> ok
<neil__> It's basically too big for my screen if you follow, so moving the mouse to top, bottom, sides scrolls it
<jhutchins> neil__: While everything I've said is true, gdm is also the Gnome Display Manager, responsible for that login screen unless you use kdm or xdm.
<neil__> yeah..
<neil__> I think the link above /may/ still sort me out
<jhutchins> neil__: Well, no, like I said, console resolution is entirely seperate from X resolution.
<neil__> ah :/
<pabst> how can i connect to a winblows terminal server through Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> neil__: The good news is that the ?dm configuration is also seperate from the X config file, although it gets info from it.
<jhutchins> neil__: You're sure it's gdm, not kdm?
<neil__> Umm, at the moment I am indeed talking gnome
<neil__> I know I should technically be in #ubuntu but its better here sometimes :)
<jhutchins> neil__: KDE users tend to be a bit more techie.
<jhutchins> (You oughta see the xfce guys.)
<neil__> lol
<N|ghtwo|f> nice jhutchins
<jhutchins> neil__: You might be able to find the config file by locate gdmrc
<goblin> hello, i'm newbie in linux, i search for xfce, i found some links on the official page but there are broken, can anyone help me?
<neil__> It's easy to swap to kubuntu isnt it? I'm wishing I had done that in the first place.. but hey thats another issue :D
<jhutchins> for kdm it's /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc
<cotyrothery> i dont understand on how im going to mount this iso
<jhutchins> goblin: xfce.org
<neil__> mm nope, I wonder if google knows
<bentob0x> under Windows, when you wanted a folder to be at the top, you added _ before it and it was always displayed at the top.  Linux doesn't sort the same way, what char can I use for a folder to be always at the top?
<neil__> gdm.conf :)
<Tm_T> bentob0x: numbers?
<bentob0x> hmm
<bentob0x> anything else before numbers?
<cotyrothery> I cant figure out how to mount this iso
<bentob0x> I added 0_
<bentob0x> :)
<neil__> jhutchins: nothing in gdm.conf about resolution at all though :(
<jhutchins> !loopback | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<neil__> I figured downloaded logins were one size fits all, but perhaps they dont scale....
<neil__> I got a customised one via gnome-art
<jhutchins> neil__: That's probably it.
<neil__> they all appear huge though..
<cotyrothery> ok my psp is mounted
<neil__> I wonder if the included ones all work perfectly..
<neil__> back shortly :)
<chijin> cotyrothery: how many times.. you don't mount the iso at all!
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> i have not mounted the iso
<tyger> hi room.  any google-earth gurus home?:)
<cotyrothery> i mounted the psp
<neil__> hmm nope, in fact, all of the logins i have are too big
<neil__> even those included with ubuntu
<jhutchins> tyger: What's to guru?
<dBgBdWolf> is there any pppoe support in kubuntu?
<chijin> cotyrothery: scroll up and use the 'dd' command i gave you.. twice
<cotyrothery> yeah but i dont understand it
<neil__> I'm sure they were perfect when I was running a 1280.1024 resolution though :/
<jhutchins> neil__: What resolution are you at by default?
<neil__> Im now 1152.768
<dBgBdWolf> or would i need to download rp-pppoe to get pppoe support?
<neil__> Hang on I've just had a thought...
<jhutchins> neil__: strange.
<neil__> 1152 seems a bit non standard
<neil__> the second in my list is 1280
<neil__> could it be that gdm finds no 1152 theme, so goes to 2nd best, which is 1280?
<dBgBdWolf> rather, compile rp-pppoe to get pppoe support?
<neil__> Perhaps if I put 1024 second in the list it will fall back to that instead..
<cotyrothery> what you said about the dd did not make since to me
<jhutchins> neil__: Yeah, could be.  I have 1152x768 and x864, but I dont' run there.
<tyger> i upgraded to 7.04 recently, and it broke google-earth.  freezes at the splash screen; worked fine before.
<jhutchins> tyger: Report it.
<jhutchins> tyger: What version of googleearth?
<rbrunhuber8995> tyger: Did you check that you still have the right graphics driver?
<cotyrothery> my psp drive is system:/media/sda1
<neil__> time to give it a try..
<tyger> rbrunhuber8995: i'm wondering if my xorg got screwed up somehow. everything else seems to work ok.
<chijin> cotyrothery: then the command is 'dd if=heregoestheisofile.iso of=/dev/sda1'
<chijin> cotyrothery: it's very simple, just replace the iso file name with the correct one
<cotyrothery> ok
<jhutchins> tyger: What version of googleearth?
<tyger> jhutchins: i'm new to kubuntu (bsd guy) where do i report the problem?
<cotyrothery> it says no such directory
<chijin> cotyrothery: what command did you use?
<cotyrothery> the one you gave me
<jhutchins> tyger: http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<chijin> cotyrothery: it won't work, you have to replace the file name with the correct one
<jhutchins> tyger: Whoops.
<cotyrothery> i did
<cotyrothery> i named the iso help.iso
<drumer> hi
<chijin> cotyrothery: have you entered the directory where the iso file is?
<cotyrothery> and i put it in the command
<cotyrothery> yes
<neil__> jhutchins: same problem still unfortunately, regardless of theme, the login screen scrolls :/
<jhutchins> tyger: Sorry, 7.04's support channel is #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> tyger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<cotyrothery> it is in the main section of my memory stick
<cotyrothery> the root
<jhutchins> neil__: How about installing kdm?
<neil__> heh
<tyger> jhutchins:medibuntu 4.0.735.0
<chijin> cotyrothery: so you put the iso file into the psp and then tried to do the dd thing?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> i put
<chijin> cotyrothery: don't do that lol
<chijin> cotyrothery: keep the iso file in your home dir and use it from there
<cotyrothery> ok
<tyger> jhutchins:thanks: going to ubuntu+1
<cotyrothery> it is
<cotyrothery> it is in the root i did not put it in a folder
<cotyrothery> why dont you type out the complete command please
<cotyrothery> the iso name is help.iso
<cotyrothery> my dirve is system:/media/sda1
<chijin> cotyrothery: dd if=help.iso of=/dev/sda1
<cotyrothery> i did that
<cotyrothery> i keep getting no such file or directory
<cotyrothery> This is such a pain
<chijin> cotyrothery: then i think you're in the wrong directory trying to use a iso file that just isn't there
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> well that is the dir
<chijin> where did you extract the iso?
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> now i know why it is not working
<cotyrothery> because it erased everything on my drive and i guess extracted the iso on to i
<cotyrothery> t
<chijin> hah
<cotyrothery> so now i have 2 folders
<cotyrothery> and one file
<cotyrothery> on my psp
<chijin> that should be correct
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> so what do i do now
<chijin> try to boot from it
<cotyrothery> how
<chijin> 17:28:35 <chijin> cotyrothery: access your bios with psp attached, and make it use it as the first boot device
<cotyrothery> just click onit
<cotyrothery> ok
<chijin> good luck!
<cotyrothery> so i have to shut down
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> thanks
<drumer> du you listen drum and bass anybody?
<BluesKaj> drumer, I'm a drummer but sampled music isn't my thing , for sure
<neil__> If anyone wonders, heres the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2361367#post2361367
<drumer> I like sampled music but I dont  find program for linux ubuntu
<jhutchins> drumer: Programs to do what?
<drumer> BluesKaj, do you know program traktor dj studio
<drumer> BluesKaj, program like a traktor
<BluesKaj> nope, sorry drumer
<jhutchins> drumer: What does traktor do?
<drumer> you can mix 2 vinyl sets in one
<drumer> Im from czech republic I can speak english little
<drumer> I thing so:D
<N|ghtwo|f> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jhutchins> drumer: That's ok, my czek is pretty bad.
<jhutchins> drumer: Mixer.
<jhutchins> drumer: Sound card with two inputs.
<jhutchins> drumer: Yeah, there's stuff like that in linux, and stuff where you can use two audio files for it.
<drumer> jhutchins, yes I have sound card with two inputs but I dont have program in linux
<jhutchins> drumer: http://linux-sound.org/
<jhutchins> drumer: http://www.linuxaudio.org/
<drumer> jhutchins, I watch it thanks
<alexicon> hello people
<jhutchins> drumer: Have fun!  Remember, Linux is used to create and render major animated movie features, so what you can do is pretty much unlimited.
<alexicon> i just installed gnome on kubuntu and logged in. i previously had gnome settings in my home dir. and now gnome is buggered cos its trying to use an old gtk theme i no longer have
<alexicon> in what file are gnome themes specified in so i can manually change it
<drumer> jhutchins, I like linux....I dont like windows..windows is shi.....t
<BluesKaj> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<BluesKaj> alexicon , /join #ubuntu
<alexicon> just wanted to know if anyone had messed up their theme before and knew how to get it back
<alexicon> ok
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is mostly KDE desktop
<alexicon> yeah ff keeps crashing kde tho
<alexicon> so wanted to see if gnome was any more stable
<jhutchins> alexicon: ff crashes.
<alexicon> recently ff crashes have been taking down X for me
<alexicon> and making my hdd thrash like crazy
<alexicon> not enough memory i suppose
<alexicon> kde is a bit bloaty tho.. so just shopping around for new wms..
<BluesKaj> what's yer pc memory specs alexicon?
<Daisuke_Ido> alexicon: considered xfce?
<alexicon> ick :P not since 2003.. heh
<alexicon> i prefer fluxbox
<Daisuke_Ido> ot
<alexicon> or fvwm even
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Daisuke_Ido> it's gotten quite a bit less bad since then
<alexicon> i think it was their filemanager that really put me off
<Daisuke_Ido> thunar?
<alexicon> but tbh i dont like gnome or gtk particularly
<root_> magyar ember segtsen nekem cardman-t feltenni lgyszves
<Daisuke_Ido> it's more mac-finder like now
<root_> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> alexicon: there's always enlightenment
<drumer> can I speak czech here?
<drumer> or not
<BluesKaj> alexicon, doubt if memory is your prob
<alexicon> heh e17 ever coming out?
<Daisuke_Ido> good question
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<alexicon> ive been waiting over a year for e17 now :P
<Daisuke_Ido> i've been playing around with the beta (alpha)
<alexicon> think i'll just stick with flux tho
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's really sweet
<cotyrothery> IT did not work
<alexicon> i dunno BluesKaj if its causing hdd thrashing i reckon its either fragged or ive run out of mem and its swapping out
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to agree with your non-gtk stance though.  it's just ugly
<cotyrothery> I just came up with a there is no operating system
<alexicon> its the lack of configurability that annoys me with gtk... looks nice and unifrom tho at least
<drumer> wow thanks....that is my language:D
<chijin> cotyrothery: did you try the boot windows option?
<cotyrothery> hmm
<cotyrothery> How do i do tht
<Daisuke_Ido> and did you make sure the bios is set to boot from usb first
<cotyrothery> that
<cotyrothery> no
<chijin> cotyrothery: it's in the super grup menu.. haha
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that might help
<cotyrothery> i did not see one
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure it reads the usb drive before the hdd
<cotyrothery> all i saw was removable device
<chijin> cotyrothery: you didn't see a menu?
<cotyrothery> no
<chijin> then it didn't boot from it
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> would "removable device" even be usb?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> i would think
<cotyrothery> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cotyrothery> I am hating this
<cotyrothery> I should have never tried to install kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't say that
<cotyrothery> why
<cotyrothery> i cant get it to work
<cotyrothery> I installed it and it does not even come up at start up
<cotyrothery> plus it erases the bootloader for windows
<Daisuke_Ido> it's all in how you installed it
<cotyrothery> I did what it said
<rbrunhuber> cotyrothery : Linux has sometime a steep learning curve. But from my experience on of the easiest is (k)ubuntu
<cotyrothery> I really would rather have kubuntu than windows
<cotyrothery> but now i have neither
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're serious about switching, don't dual boot
<rbrunhuber> cotyrothery : do you have at least a grub shell?
<Daisuke_Ido> backsliding is too easy to do
<cotyrothery> what is a grub shell
<cotyrothery> and what is backsliding
<rbrunhuber> cotyrothery : if you start up the machine to you have boot loader?
<Daisuke_Ido> going to linux, finding there's something that's a little tough, and just going back to windows instead of persevering
<cotyrothery> im not going back
<cotyrothery> I love linux
<cotyrothery> i love it just from using this live cd
<cotyrothery> all the things and possibilities
<cotyrothery> but when it wipes out your OS
<cotyrothery> and you dont have a functioning computer
<cotyrothery> then what
<cotyrothery> and i have no type of boot at start up
<Daisuke_Ido> cotyrothery: normally i'd say reinstall from the livecd and blow away the windows partition, but that would entail losing a whole lot of documents
<chijin> where exactly did the kubuntu installation hang, cotyrothery?
<rbrunhuber> cotyrothery : I would try to start the live cd again and investigate the partioniing of your harddrive. I hope you did not erase your bs.
<rbrunhuber> bs=os
<chijin> heh
<cotyrothery> i did not
<chijin> bs was much funnier :-P
<cotyrothery> i have two drives
<cotyrothery> i installed it on the slave
<Daisuke_Ido> run through the install again and see what grub picks up for other oses maybe?
<cotyrothery> Hey i might now what to do
<cotyrothery> I think that my slave drive is a network device
<cotyrothery> dont ask why
<cotyrothery> i just remember it being one
<cotyrothery> i have no idea how that can be but i think it si
<cotyrothery> so maybe if i make the boot at start up start my network device first maybe that would do it
<cotyrothery> because my slave was called keynote
<cotyrothery> and it always had a pic of a wifi antena
<cotyrothery> kind of strange
<Daisuke_Ido> it's worth a shot
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> i guess that means i have to shut down AGAIN
<Daisuke_Ido> right now i'd say about anything's worth trying
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> see you in a few
<cotyrothery> unless
<cotyrothery> there is a way to install just the bootloader
<cotyrothery> is there  a way to install just grub
<Daisuke_Ido> erm...  i don't know about that one.  there may be, but i don't know how
<cotyrothery> If i could install grub
<cotyrothery> then that might work
<chijin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cotyrothery> I've done that
<cotyrothery> it did not work
<chijin> that link is about installing grub
<chijin> are you sure you tried it?
<cotyrothery> i know
<cotyrothery> yea
<cotyrothery> but maybe i did it on the wrong drive
<cotyrothery> because i got two
<cotyrothery> hd1,0
<cotyrothery> and
<cotyrothery> hd1,2
<chijin> hd1 is your 2nd drive
<chijin> hd0 is your first one
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> so why is it i did not get that
<drumer> how long is ubuntu in live???
<rbrunhuber> drumer : what do you mean?
<cypher1> is not there a Qt C++ UI compiler in the repos ?
<spawn57> feisty, here I come =D
<drumer> how long is ubuntu here
<drumer> do you know?
<cypher1>  i can see a Qt Java UI compiler (juic) but not a C++ one
<rbrunhuber> do you mean when the project was founded?
<drumer> yes
<Riddell> cypher1: as I said, they're in the libqt4-dev and qt3-dev-tools packages
<frojnd> hello there I was just dist-upgrade and there was some error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12336/ can someone tell me how can I fix this to complete upgrade??
<cypher1> Riddell, thanks!
<cotyrothery> so im guessing then that i have kubuntu installed
<cotyrothery> it just that grub is not working
<cotyrothery> (hd1,0)
<cotyrothery>  (hd1,2)
<cotyrothery> that is what i got
<Arwen> help, it takes 50+ seconds to copy 300MB, that's a problem, right?
<cotyrothery> when i typed find /boot/grub/stage1
<rbrunhuber> drumer : should be mid 2004
<drumer> rbrunhuber, wow two year.....
<cotyrothery> I just went ahead and installed grub on both drives
<Arwen> help, my hard drive is absurdly slow....
<rbrunhuber> drumer : must be around 3 years now
<rbrunhuber> Arwen: did you try hdparm?
<Arwen> rbrunhuber, doesn't work for sata drives
<Kevlar_Soul> What is the name of that package that gives you GUI of everything that is running like TASK MANAGER in windows????
<abattoir> Kevlar_Soul: ksysguard
<cotyrothery> ok im going to restart and hope that it works
<abattoir> Kevlar_Soul: Ctrl+Esc
<rbrunhuber> Arwen : Sorry still only having PATA drives.
<Arwen> rbrunhuber, or, it works, but it doesn't say anything useful
<Kevlar_Soul> thanks
<zorglu_> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Arwen> rbrunhuber, oh wait, hdparm -a works, hdparm -d doesn't
<philfo> is there a utility that will check HD's, like chkdsk in Windows?
<Arwen> philfo, fsck
<Arwen> it works like this - sudo fsck <partition block device>
<Arwen> note that you can only do this if your partition is unmounted or read-only
<rbrunhuber> philfo : But this does not(!) check harddrives but the filesystem on the harddrive
<philfo> ok.  I think my harddrive may be damaged & before I go do another install on an adjacent drive I'd like to check it out
<rbrunhuber> philfo : This works great, but you should consider to do it from a live cd
<philfo> ok, go
<rbrunhuber> philfo : Because you can only check fs when they are unmounted or readonly. If you want to correct errors then you need a live cd.
<philfo> gotcha.
<philfo> so run it in knoppix or ubuntu live then?
<rbrunhuber> philfo : I would use knoppix because I know it has  a  switch at boottime that no X is loaded (-noX) or so
<philfo> ok
<rbrunhuber> philfo : Then you have only a console. I do not know if you are familiar with this.
<philfo> not really
<qarash> what are the third party repos that automatix uses? where do i find them?
<eilker> sudo mount /dev/fd0 what is wrong with this _?
<drumer> is here any girl????
<chijin> eilker: you need to add a destination
<philfo> but I have to learn
<rbrunhuber> philfo: but messing up harddrives is not a good experience for learning :-)
<philfo> true, true
<eilker> chijin> it says it is already mounted or device busy
<eilker> chijin> i cant use floopy
<philfo> I'm only asking because I still have a little lag when using applications
<rbrunhuber> drumer : Here are a lot of people who want to help you or that need help. This is totally independent of the sex.
<qarash> rbrunhuber: not if you need some masturbation help
<peaker> I rebooted into edgy now, and my wireless still doesnt work out of the box
<peaker> I need to reconfigure it with kde's tool or iwconfig manually
<rbrunhuber> qarash : But that topic is not really covered by the channel subject.
<peaker> even though /etc/network/interfaces is correctly configured
<qarash> rbrunhuber: oh, ok
<qarash> :)
<surgy> how can i mount a cue or bin file ?
<justin__> Does anyone think they can help me with a KCron problem that I Have?
<philfo> thanks, all.
<drumer> rbrunhuber, yes I know sorry.....:D
<drumer> the most of girls can not work with computer....
<justin__> I'm trying to run xine to run a URL in KCron, but having no luck
<rbrunhuber> drumer : This is just plain wrong! So please stop this now!
<peaker> hehe
<peaker> sexist jokes are not to be taken seriously
<peaker> ;)
<drumer> rbrunhuber,  sorry....
<peaker> did you know beer had lots of estrogen? That's why guys can't drive after drinking
<rbrunhuber> peaker : Sexist jokes are not to be told here!
<surgy> i need to be able to mount cue and bin cd images using a virtual cdrom, can anyone help me?
<DarkED> lol
<peaker> rbrunhuber: heh, ok ok
<drumer> that wasnt sexis joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DarkED> peaker: nice one, but yeah...
<rbrunhuber> drumer : Yes you are right this was not even good enough to be a joke.
<DarkED> anyone know why konqueror cant use the imageshack uploader?
<abattoir> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<drumer> rbrunhuber, yes that right
<peaker> how come I dist-upgraded to edgy, after installing kubuntu dapper, and now I dont got kubuntu-desktop installed?
<abattoir> DarkED: you get any specific errors? buttons missing?
<peaker> weird.. Kubuntu's dapper install was far from working out of the box... it is still not working after upgrade to edgy
<abattoir> !upgrade | Peaker
<ubotu> Peaker: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<abattoir> Peaker: did you follow those?
<DarkED> abattoir: nope, all the buttons are there, it just pops an error saying it cant connect when you actually hit 'upload'
* abattoir tries it out
<DarkED> abattoir: you need an account
<abattoir> oh :(
<Peaker> I just s/dapper/edgy and dist-upgrade'd
<Peaker> oh damn I dont have a web browser now
<Peaker> it seems half of kde was uninstalled by apt due to some problem, doh :)
<abattoir> Peaker: that causes problems unfortunately, please read those instructions thoroughly
<Peaker> well, I can visit that url soon
<Peaker> heh
<Peaker> abattoir: I'm after the upgrade now :)
<Peaker> abattoir: tho my /etc/network/interfaces are still ignored by kubuntu...
<Peaker> (need to manually set up my wifi settings)
<drumer> Im after the uprade too
<drumer> :)
<abattoir> hmm... installing kubuntu-desktop should pull everything down, also make sure you have xserver-xorg properly installed and configured before that(some of the common problems)
<Peaker> abattoir: I am talking in konversation. it seems most of KDE is working (and thus X too), but konqueror and others were uninstalled
<Peaker> abattoir: I'm now pulling kubuntu-desktop to fix those
<abattoir> ok
<abattoir> you're lucky compared to some of the others :)
<Peaker> hehe, what happened to others? :)
<Peaker> kdesktop was also uninstalled so I dont have kde's run dialog too
<mariano> Hi. Is it possible to run a kde app in a different localization language?
<abattoir> well, X got uninstalled for many, so they had to reinstall, since they didn't know what to do next
<Peaker> abattoir: My wireless arch (zd1211) is not well supported by dapper, and it disc'd in middle of dist-upgrade download, but adept tried to upgrade anyways and I got screwed up until apt-get -f install fix
<abattoir> mariano: only one app or make entire KDE use another language?
<arafat_> hi all! after upgrading to edgy emacs doesn't work properly anymore.. every character inside the editor is displayed as a square! there seems to be a problem with the font encoding. any suggestions how i can fix this?
<cotyrothery> it did not work
<cotyrothery> so now i have no idea what im going to do
<Peaker> abattoir: Ah, I've been using Linux for a bunch of years now, I can use the vc, tho I prefer not to
<mariano> abattoir: yes, kdesvn
<abattoir> Peaker: aah, ok :)
<qarash> what are the third party repos that automatix uses? where do i find them?
<LjL> qarash: i don't know. what do *you* want to install?
<qarash> LjL: i just want to have them
<LjL> qarash: then ask in #automatix, here automatix is NOT supported and we mostly don't know a thing about it
<LjL> (that's because we generally avoid it like the pest)
<BluesKaj> !automatix | qarash
<ubotu> qarash: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cotyrothery> I have an idea
<cotyrothery> could someone install it for me
<cotyrothery> through remote connection
<drumer> rbrunhuber, sorry but my englis is very bad....you can understant esle me....do you know??
<cotyrothery> or someting
<qarash> !easyubuntu
<cotyrothery> if that is possible
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fdoving> cotyrothery: no, we don't do that. it's not an good idea to allow random people you meet on the internet install stuff on your machine. we belive in educating new users to help them self (and hopefully others) in the future.
<cotyrothery> Well it does not seem to be working for me
<cotyrothery> i cant get anything to work right for me
<Vedo> hi all
<BluesKaj> cotyrothery, go to a pc that has a burner , download GParted partition editor ... make sur your boot sequnce in the BIOS looks at the cdrom drive first, partition your drive to ext linux , then install Kubuntu ...that's your best bet right now
<cotyrothery> Well no one i know has a burner
<mariano> ok, it was: KDE_LANG="en_US" kdesvn
<bonbonthejon> hi Vedo
<cotyrothery> It would be nice if someone could do remote connection
<cotyrothery> at this point i dont care who
<cotyrothery> its not like i have anything on my computer
<cotyrothery> its all been wiped out
<cotyrothery> because of kubuntu installation
<fdoving> cotyrothery: what is the inital problem?
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: what are you trying to do
<cotyrothery> The problem is when i install kubuntu then restart i now have no operating system is what i get
<cotyrothery> not even windows
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: sounds like grub is messed up
<bonbonthejon> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cotyrothery> i have done all that also
<cotyrothery> none of it worked
<cotyrothery> I have tried everything
<chijin> cotyrothery: have you tried installing grub on hd0 and hd1?
<cotyrothery> and now the ending result of it is no os
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> but i only have hd1,0
<cotyrothery> and hd1,2
<chijin> leave the other number out
<cotyrothery> nothing about a hd0
<cotyrothery> I tried on both
<cotyrothery> neither worked
<fannagoganna> hi, wondering if anyone had a /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged that I could copy from?
<kasper> howcome when i try to install msttcore it tells me it didn't connect and therefore has not been installed. But afterwards Adept tell me that msttcore has been installed and shows in green?
<cotyrothery> I wonder how many people have my problem
<izaak> this may seem like a silly question but i can't find a link on kubuntu.org to download the source code
<raffytaffy> cotyrothery
<cotyrothery> yes
<shaggyoaf> Hi, all... I just made the leap from Dapper to Feisty and I'm having trouble with my keymap. It seems that the 'win' key doesn't have a symbol attached to it
<raffytaffy> what u using 6.10?
<cotyrothery> no
<raffytaffy> which
<cotyrothery> the one before it
<raffytaffy> ok
<shaggyoaf> any ideas how I might reset my keymap?
<cotyrothery> 6.06
<raffytaffy> did u compile a kernel perhaps?
<Vedo> can ask a simple question?
<cotyrothery> um no
<raffytaffy> ok
<soulrider_> shaggyoaf: edgy or feisty ?
<raffytaffy> u say u have no OS when u boot grub?
<raffytaffy> correct?
<fdoving> izaak: is there anything specific you want the sourcecode of?
<cotyrothery> correct
<fdoving> izaak: packages.ubuntu.com is nice.
<shaggyoaf> soulrider_: feisty
<cotyrothery> it boots nothing
<raffytaffy> can u show me 2 things
<soulrider_> i suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1
<cotyrothery> sure
<izaak> fdoving: yeah, i was looking for the source to the default kwin decoration in kubuntu edgy.
<peaker> clicking "administrator mode" does nothing in many of the control center dialogs :(
<raffytaffy> pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raffytaffy> and ls /boot
<peaker> its an ancient bug, I was hoping by edgy it would be fixed
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> on konsole?
<raffytaffy> in console
<chijin> he needs to mount the linux partition first
<raffytaffy> cd /boot
<raffytaffy> and  "ls"
<raffytaffy> then put in paste bin ..the list u get
<raffytaffy> along with your menu.lst
<cotyrothery> from console?
<shaggyoaf> On a box that works, xev says that the win key gives (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L) and on this box that doesn't, it says (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol)
<fdoving> izaak: i think that is kwin-style-crystal - try searching packages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> raffytaffy he's on live cd
<raffytaffy> give me 1 sec i will tell u directions in that case
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> thanks for the help everyone
<BluesKaj> sooner or later cotyrothery, yer gonna need a burner ... it would help us help you much more
<cotyrothery> I really hope i get this working
<cotyrothery> I cant get one
<jim88> hi all earlier I asked about a problem with my screen being streched ... I ran the monitor fix and it still doesnt work
<yacoob> Help :) I switched from fglrx to radeon (in order to get aiglx working), and now I *don't* have direct rendering at all...
<cotyrothery> How much are burners
<cotyrothery> about 50 dollors
<peaker> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cotyrothery> ?
<chijin> $30
<cotyrothery> wow
<cotyrothery> no way
<chijin> yes way
<cotyrothery> that is cheap
<raffytaffy> cotyothery http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12344/
<yacoob> peaker, thanks for the effort, but if you'd *read* my question, you'd see that I do NOT want fglrx :P
<izaak> fdoving: i don't think that's it... the kubuntu edgy default looks like a duplicate (but blue version) of ubuntu human theme in gnome
<peaker> yacoob: its for me, not for you ;)
<peaker> my device is "nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0392 (rev a1)" and not one of the ones in that explanation page ...
<raffytaffy> someone should really start making "tux" video cards for linux only heh
<fdoving> izaak: oh. could it be polyester then?
<izaak> fdoving: no, polyester looks nothing like human.
<fdoving> i don't remember the defaults.
<yacoob> peaker, 8)
<fdoving> ok.
<BluesKaj> a cd burner for $30 is very common , just think of all the free apps in linux compared to $20 for evry little crappy program in windoes :)
* N6REJ GOOOOOOOD MORRRRRNING KUBUNTU!
<Daisuke_Ido> man, a dvd burner for that price is very common
<BluesKaj> hehe , 'morning N6REJ
<N6REJ> ok, project of the moring.... I gotta get my webcam to work so that skype can work
<raffytaffy> Daisuke_Ido ; hi , btw how much u think a dual layer burner is
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, dvd burner even :)
<chode> N6REJ, webcam on skype?
<izaak> fdoving: oh i see, crystal is quite configurable. thanks.
<BluesKaj> raffytaffy 60bucks here in Canada for a dual layer jobbie
<Daisuke_Ido> raffytaffy: are you in the US?
<izaak> i think it can look like human.
<raffytaffy> yes
<N6REJ> I've installed camorama and it says no video device
<raffytaffy> new york
<eilker>   i have 5 cd's as parts of an installation kit, i wanna make them a dvd , is it possible to do it ? may be via k3b ?
<N6REJ> chode: yeah, works fine, but most importantly its my mic!
<chode> N6REJ, didn;t know skype had webcam support
<N6REJ> chode: yeah, for a long time
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I've just run into a problem.
<raffytaffy> eilker : http://en.opensuse.org/Making_a_DVD_from_CDs
<BluesKaj> eilker , yes as long as you have dvd+rw+tools version 7 or higgher installed
<Daisuke_Ido> raffytaffy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136108
<N6REJ> chode: any trick to getting a usb webcam to be recognized, or see if it is?
<raffytaffy> not bad Daisuke_Ido
<K-Ryan> Since Windows refuses to recognize my Windows partition, I have to move something physically. Now, to do this I chosen to use a floppy disk, however Kubuntu isn't recognizing it or anything. The little light isn't even on.
<N6REJ> chode: right now the green light is on on it saying its active, which it shouldn't bee
<K-Ryan> I think I have to mount it, assistance required.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: mount /dev/???
<meme-1> Hello folks, Some apps like Open Office show my network in "Places" but most apps do not. Why not and how do I access my network from these apps?
<raffytaffy> meme-1 do you have network-manager installed by any chance?
<raffytaffy> (its a gnome app)
<N6REJ> is there a way to look and see what hardware kubuntu knows about?
<raffytaffy> lsmod
<raffytaffy> eh
<ma> hi all
<K-Ryan> Sorry, what was that N6REJ?
<ma> any idea what the ipw3945 package called ?
<N6REJ> !mount K-Ryan
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<K-Ryan> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> well that was fun
<ma> or at least what package it is in
<Daisuke_Ido> i guess i'm going to have to reinstall beryl too
<meme-1> raffytaffy: Sorry... I was still searching Google for an answer to my question. Network Manager? You mean the daemon?
<raffytaffy> is network-manager the app installed on your system
<rigved> hi... can anyone pls help me with sharing internet connection from kubuntu machine to a windows xp machine
<rigved> i ve read some articles with ip tables and stuff but that was complicated
<rigved> just need to share internet connection from linux to windows
<K-Ryan> How would I go about mounting the floppy drive?
<ubuntu> sorry about that my computer froze
<meme-1> raffytaffy: I looked up Network Manager in Synaptic and found a daemon that is not installed.
<K-Ryan> It's not recognized at all by Kubuntu atm
<ubuntu> are you guys still there
<raffytaffy> ok meme-1 ..so you are running 6,10 kde only corect?
<ubuntu> no
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: normally mount /dev/fd0
<ubuntu> 6.06
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: is it active in bios?
<K-Ryan> Not quite sure what you mean, sorry.
<meme-1> raffytaffy: What will that do for me?  Like I said, I have no trouble connecting to my network in Open Office or through file manager.
<N6REJ> !floppy | K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> If you mean on bootup, yes.
<ubotu> K-Ryan: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<N6REJ> grrrr
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: what is the actual problem?
<raffytaffy> well there was this bug about network-manager causing some apps to run in "offline" mode such as gaim and some office apps
<K-Ryan> Floppy drive, doesn't, work.
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, raffytaffy.  that drive is OEM, so no software...  like that's really an issue.  who uses roxio anyway, and then add the fact that you're not on evilwindows... :)
<inject> how to view ntsf
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: thats it?
<inject> !ntfs
<K-Ryan> Yes
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<K-Ryan> It works in Windows
<K-Ryan> So it's not the drive
<meme-1> raffytaffy: yes to your other question
<raffytaffy> Daisuke_Ido : i only worry about linux compatibility. i dont use M$
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: ok
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: wait one
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's a standard ide drive, so it should work just fine
* K-Ryan waits.
<K-Ryan> ;)
<ubuntu> so raffytaffy what should i do
<meme-1> raffytaffy: I hope I don't have to copy over my network files to a local volume just because some apps do not behave properly!
<eilker> BluesKaj> <raffytaffy> thanx
<raffytaffy> ok ubuntu i wasnt aware u asked me something. what issue do u have...and meme-1 i have no clue as of yet
<raffytaffy> meme-1 perhaps ipv6 related?
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrr I've forgotten the bot channel
<vadim> hi 2 all!
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Awake?
<meme-1> raffytaffy: I am finding that most applications do not show my network volumes in "places" - file loading dialog. So far, the ONLY app that shows my network volumes in "places" is Open Office.
<ubuntu> raffytaffy
<ubuntu> what do i do
<ubuntu> have you made up that guide?
<raffytaffy> ubuntu what guide?
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: type sudo mount /dev/fd0 tell me what it says
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> sorry
<meme-1> raffytaffy: guide?
<cotyrothery> i thought i had changed my name
<raffytaffy> cotyrothery ahhh
<cotyrothery> lol
<raffytaffy> i was wondering who u were and asking me strange questions
<peaker> Hmm the nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu's restricted package is not new enough for my nvidia card
<K-Ryan> can't find /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<raffytaffy> lol
<cotyrothery> yea
<cotyrothery> i was wondering who you were talking to
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: ok, it doesn't know to look for your floppy at boot time
<jaaroo> hello there, a strange thing happened to me now. The kcontrol module with keyboard layouts went mad and it shows nothing and permits no change. I suppose that something bad might happended to configuration files, but I don't know where they could be found. Any ideas?
<raffytaffy> cotyrothery : basically i want you to mount your root partition during live session
<raffytaffy> chroot into
<cotyrothery> ok
<N6REJ> !fstab |k-ryan
<ubotu> k-ryan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<raffytaffy> and list some stuff
<raffytaffy> i told u
<cotyrothery> alright
<K-Ryan> Should I just burn it do a cd?
<inject> install driver for nvidia
<raffytaffy> and show me result
<N6REJ> !drives | k-ryan
<cotyrothery> could you guide me through it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Because it doesn't really have to be on a flopp[y
<K-Ryan> *floppy
<inject> install driver for nvidia
<cotyrothery> i know i have to be in konsole
<K-Ryan> I was just going to use it out of ease...
<raffytaffy> yes
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: what is your goal?
<raffytaffy> open a terminal
<raffytaffy> during live session
<raffytaffy> no biggie
<inject> !nvidia driver
<cotyrothery> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> I need to move a slidshow from my kubuntu partition to my windows partition
<cotyrothery> working on that
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: OIC
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> i have it opened
<K-Ryan> And needless to say, Windows uses an NTFS partition
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: yeah
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | inject
<ubotu> inject: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: are you going to be doing this alot?
<PhinnFort> !konsole-alpha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole-alpha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !info konsole-alpha
<ubotu> Package konsole-alpha does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<raffytaffy> please tell me you know how to mount things lol
<cotyrothery> considering that im just begging to learn
<cotyrothery> no i dont
<philfo> question for anyone: if downloading kubuntu, does Kate need to remain open, and does it do anything?
<raffytaffy> ok whats your root ? hd##?
<raffytaffy> hda? hda1? etc etc
<cotyrothery> um lol
<K-Ryan> Sorry, no N6REJ
<cotyrothery> i have no idea
<N6REJ> morning phil, kate is a text editor.
<K-Ryan> Just atm
<philfo> ok
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: thats ok.
<philfo> thanks
<inject> see ntfs partitions
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: can you email things?
<inject> see ntfs
<raffytaffy> hmm
<cotyrothery> i might end up giveing everyone a head ache
<K-Ryan> Nope
<K-Ryan> Actually..
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: k, let me think for a second.
<inject> !see ntfs
<K-Ryan> I know the online aol thing doesn't work, I'll check yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about see ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raffytaffy> what partitioner does KDE use
<raffytaffy> ?
<cotyrothery> dont know
<chode> K-Ryan, u want to copy something to an ntfs from ubuntu.. or from windows and take some stuff from ext3 partition??
<raffytaffy> see if you have gparted in your menu
<raffytaffy> if so open it
<adaptr> kparted
<philfo> well, here's the deal, I downloaded kubuntu 6.10, right at download, Kate opened.  the download is complete, but I can't find the file.
<cotyrothery> were in my menu
<K-Ryan> From ext3 -> NTFS
<N6REJ> chode: yeah, he can't get his floppy mounted to do it
<adaptr> but that's a wild guess, of course
<PhinnFort> qtparted
<raffytaffy> ok open kparted
<PhinnFort> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<K-Ryan> Yahoo should work...
<N6REJ> philfo: there is a bug, I don't know why konqueror is doing that, but its opening binary files in kate!
<N6REJ> doing it to me too
<cotyrothery> no such thing
<philfo> aha
<raffytaffy> gparted?
<N6REJ> you have to redl and tell it to save to a disk
<philfo> use another browser?
<N6REJ> *nod*
<cotyrothery> yo said kparted
<vadim> how can i make my system to boot directly to a graphic console? now it boots to tty1 and i have to press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to switch...
<chode> K-Ryan, easiest way but this is not a total solution.. is if ur floppy works in windows... get a prog called "explore2fs" and from widnows u can access ext3 partitions
<N6REJ> konq sucks use FF
<raffytaffy> well try either one
<philfo> damn.
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<raffytaffy> kparted or gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cotyrothery> neither wored
<PhinnFort> !kparted
<cotyrothery> worked
<PhinnFort> !qtparted | raffytaffy
<N6REJ> philfo: sudo apt-get install firefox
<K-Ryan> I like Konq =)
<inject> nvidea driver please help me
<K-Ryan> chode, i'll take that into consideration, thanks
<laptop> USA will attack iran on April 6 http://www.rense.com/general75/bite.htm
<raffytaffy> PhinnFort ; lol i know what it is. its just that i never install kubuntu ,,,always ubuntu then i apt-get my kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inject> how to install
<ubotu> raffytaffy: qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<K-Ryan> laptop, #kubuntu-offtopic
<PhinnFort> raffytaffy: ;)
<luapv> cotyrothery: check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<raffytaffy> so i wasnt sure which kubuntu comes with:P
<chode> qtparted is pretty easy and nic
<chode> *nice
<K-Ryan> !nvidia | inject
<ubotu> inject: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> i don't think qtparted is developed anymore
<BluesKaj> gparted is more bug free and easier to use
<raffytaffy> cor : if u dont know what your root partition label is i cant help u lol
<cotyrothery>  yes it si
<cotyrothery> i found it
<neil__> Hey guys, I've got a system all set up with beryl, some custom apps, and a custom nvidia gfx driver setup that took ages to get right
<raffytaffy> its gotta be like hda1 or sumfin
<cotyrothery> qtparted
<neil__> If I put kde on now, will it mess things up?
<cotyrothery> i found it
<N6REJ> anyone intimately familiar with pci-bus configuration?
<raffytaffy> so open it
<neil__> I want to convert to kubuntu ya see..
<PhinnFort> neil__: no, it will make it work better
<cotyrothery> ok
<N6REJ> neil__: nope
<PhinnFort> how it's supposed to be;)
<cotyrothery> what is it
<N6REJ> neil__: sudo apt-get install kde
<raffytaffy> now select your harddrive from the list and tell me what partitions u have
<philfo> anyplace recommended that I should save this giant file?
<PhinnFort> kubuntu-desktop, maybe?
<neil__> Cool, so I won't lose any of the apps I've added, beryl will work straight off, as will the nvidia drivers?
<PhinnFort> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> hold on
<raffytaffy> ok
<cotyrothery> it has to start up
<cotyrothery> lol
<N6REJ> neil__: don't know about that.  As you'll be changing desktops
<PhinnFort> neil__: you can choose between gnome and kde when login in, afaik
<neil__> yeah..
<PhinnFort> neil__: KDE shouldn't touch Gnome's stuff
<neil__> cool
<BluesKaj> yeah neil__ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PhinnFort> neil__: you can just go back if it doesn't work, afaik
<raffytaffy> cotyrothery : out of curiosity...did u do something foolish like installing windows AFTER a linux install?
<cotyrothery> um no
<jaaroo> Somehow my keyboard layouts stopped working today. I'd like to know if anyone ever had similar problem and if someone knows what could be done with this. See screenshot: http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/142/layoutsjm4.png
<raffytaffy> ok
<eXistenZ> Does anyone here use black background on white text who can send me a screenshot?
<neil__> thanks PhinnFort :)
<philfo> see y'all on the other side.
<K-Ryan> alright, thanks guys, back to windows
<cotyrothery> i dont have a windows cd
<PhinnFort> neil__: no problem, good luck;)
<raffytaffy> so all of a sudden you cant boot into linux yes?
<cotyrothery> I am just now trying to get linux to work
<raffytaffy> did you install it?
<cotyrothery> I have just resently started
<cotyrothery> yes
<N6REJ> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<inject> how tu liste mp4
<inject> how tu liste mp3
<PhinnFort> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raffytaffy> and it worked?.....untill.....
<inject> how to listen mp3
<cotyrothery> nope
<PhinnFort> !mp3 | inject
<ubotu> inject: please see above
<cotyrothery> it never worked
<inject> ok
<raffytaffy> which distro u install?
<inject> i understand
<prucor> Hello
<cotyrothery> what
<PhinnFort> inject: good, good
<prucor> Is there any way to add all users to a group?
<raffytaffy> kubuntu ? ubuntu? which ver?
<vadim> guys, how can i manipulate on which terminal my system boots?
<cotyrothery> i have tried all of them
<cotyrothery> none of them worked
<inject> vadim vhat is u asl
<raffytaffy> but which do u have installed right now
<inject> vadim vhat is u asl
<cotyrothery> well kubuntu
<raffytaffy> inject stop spaming
<vadim> inject: ?
<luapv> raffytaffy: try this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<raffytaffy> ok kubuntu. so you went thru entire install process , rebooted and ?
<inject> from where u are
<inject> ?
<cotyrothery> nothing happened
<raffytaffy> luapv: i dont have windows partitions lol
<PhinnFort> inject: stf, mkay?
<vadim> inject: Moldova
<cotyrothery> i got a no operating system found message
<neil__> So, adding kubuntu desktop will install kde into its own directory, and all of kde's apps?
<PhinnFort> !offtopic | inject
<ubotu> inject: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<neil__> Can't understand why more people dont do that..
<inject> eu tot wai baiere
<neil__> unless they do :P
<raffytaffy> cotyrothery : have u considered that u have a bad HF
<raffytaffy> HD
<raffytaffy> hard drive
<inject> dami id tau?
<PhinnFort> neil__: more or less
<cotyrothery> Could that be why?
<luapv> raffytaffy: sorry, thought you were referring to partitions
<inject> dami id tau?
<inject> pe mess
<raffytaffy> yes, bad sectors on a HD will cause that darn "no OS found" message
<cotyrothery> It has always worked before
<Tm_T> neil__: er, kde and apps to own dir?
<cotyrothery> with storage
<inject> vadim dami id tau
<vadim> inject: ai Skype instalat?
<cotyrothery> it has always been my storage hd
<Tm_T> vadim: inject: english only
<inject> nu yahoo
<raffytaffy> wait..you installed linux on a external HD?
<BluesKaj> !ops | inject
<inject> ok
<vadim> Tm_T: ok
<cotyrothery> yes
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I'm here
<cotyrothery> well internal
<ubotu> inject: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<cotyrothery> i have two internal HD's
<kelsa|martalli> vadim - what lang was that?
<raffytaffy> ok
<raffytaffy> ok
<inject> how i can to speak  tu private
<inject> ?
<BluesKaj> this inject guy is spamming and won't stop, Tm_T
<raffytaffy> lets do this
<neil__> Tm_t by own dir, I mean seperately
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ?
<neil__> so it wont go and rape any of my configuration etc
<PhinnFort> kelsa|martalli: if we had kde4, we would know;)
<raffytaffy> open a terminal
<Tm_T> inject: /msg person message
<inject> ok all
<cotyrothery> ok
<raffytaffy> now type this
<PhinnFort> kelsa|martalli: darn good language detection, according to what i've heard
<raffytaffy> sudo grub
<kelsa|martalli> When is it due out?
<Tm_T> Riddell: nothing here, move along ;)
<vadim> inject: vlad_ri@yahoo.com; Skype: vlad_ri
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<inject> inject: /dasmdmsa vadim
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> now what
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<kelsa|martalli> PhinnFort, I don't know if it would integrate well with my xchat, though =)
<raffytaffy> "find /boot/grub/stage1
<PhinnFort> kelsa|martalli: ;)
<cotyrothery> alright
<cotyrothery> one sec
<PhinnFort> kelsa|martalli: tried konversation?
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> did that
<Tm_T> neil__: separately?
<kelsa|martalli> PhinnFort, Not yet.  I tried kvirc and I wasn't impressed.  kopete is cleaner looking'
<raffytaffy> what did it tell you?
<cotyrothery> it gave me two drives
<PhinnFort> kelsa|martalli: kvirc is, imho, crap
<cotyrothery> (hd1,0)
<raffytaffy> write them here
<cotyrothery> and
<cotyrothery> (hd1,2)
<neil__> Tm_T: seperate from gnome, as in no overlap, no messing with my current gnome install which I've just got working properly
<raffytaffy> ok give me 1 sec. dont go anywhere
<cotyrothery> ok
<neil__> I want it to run 'alongside' as it were, no interference
<raffytaffy> which is your linux on
<Tm_T> neil__: well ofcourse they don't "overlap" in that way ;)
<raffytaffy> of those 2
<cotyrothery> i dont know
<raffytaffy> well ok
<raffytaffy> we can try each
<raffytaffy> now type
<kelsa|martalli> xchat is nice, though, in that it is very text-oriented, as is irc in general.  I've been using irc since 1989...with dumb terminals and even telnetting in.  I'm pretty comfortable with the text interface\
<raffytaffy> "root hd(1,0)
<kelsa|martalli> I will give konversation a try on my kde box at home tonioght, though
<cotyrothery> ok
<raffytaffy> now type
<raffytaffy> "setup (hd0)
<cotyrothery> hold on
<cotyrothery> it said
<Tm_T> kelsa|martalli: my choice has been irssi for a long time (:
<cotyrothery> unreconized device
<raffytaffy> ok
<raffytaffy> then do
<cotyrothery> if this is to install grub
<raffytaffy> root (hd1,2)
<cotyrothery> then i have done this
<kelsa|martalli> Tm_T, Is that an ncurses client, or is it graphical and text oriented, like xchat?
<cotyrothery> ok did it
<raffytaffy> not type
<Tm_T> kelsa|martalli: ncurses-like
<raffytaffy> setup (hd0)
<cotyrothery> ok
<Tm_T> kelsa|martalli: can't imagine me using GUI client
<cotyrothery> it installed grub
<raffytaffy> now...reboot and see if it worked...if not..repeat the above steps..only with the last line :setup (hd1):
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<cotyrothery> ok
<firecrotch> I'm looking for an editor that can handle binary files.  I know about beav, but it just doesn't cut it for what I need it for
<N6REJ> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> firecrotch: how about khexedit?
<surgy> i need to know how to mount a bin and a cue file using a virtual cdrom
<neil__> I have another shell related question :) What is the command to pipe output of a script to a file or /dev/null?
<BluesKaj> surgy, try AcetoneISO
<neil__> So it executes it, and instead of giving you the output, its funnelled to a file
<BluesKaj> !AcetoneISO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll have to convert the bin/cue to an iso, which acetoneISO will do really quickly and easily
<BluesKaj> it's a great proggie , Daisuke_Ido
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: they have debs
<gissi> Guys, don't know if anyone noticed that but, after an update I ran yesterday, the window style is very ugly. Anyone knows what happened?
<fdoving> gissi: feisty?
<PupenoR> Does anybody know the format of the exceptions on konqueror's proxy list? I've listed localhost and when I try to access http://localhost:4444/ it still tries to use the proxy.
<gissi> yes
<fdoving> gissi: try to update again, there was a qt issue.
<N6REJ> any nvidia experts here?
<gissi> fdoving: ok, thanks
<PupenoR> N6REJ: I'd say just ask your question.
<N6REJ> PupenoR: well, I asked that because its fairly technical and company specific, I know the routine LOL... .
<N6REJ> anyway!
<meme-2> Besides Open Office, is any Linux app capable of loading files over a network? This is soooo frustrating that I cannot see my network in any app but Open Office!
<neil__> www.linux.org , dead for anyone else?!
<fdoving> PupenoR: tried to add  http://localhost:4444/ to the list?
<PupenoR> N6REJ: I believe there's an nvidia channel here.
<PupenoR> fdoving: yes, same error.
<voicu> if i want to build something from source and the ./configure file has a --prefix option that means that everything will be installed in the directory i tell him to, right?
<N6REJ> GeForce FX 5200 128mb 8x AGP, technically its listed in the legacy list, I know its supported by the lasted nvidia drivers on nvidia.com
<N6REJ> PupenoR: there is?
<meme-2> Even using smb://..... yields the error, ""cannot change to folder because it is not local"
<PupenoR> N6REJ: yes.
<fdoving> meme-2: openoffice does not support the regular kde kio-slaves. so it's very limited in that way.
<meme-2> I noticed a few people asked about this (Google search) but no one answered.
<N6REJ> PupenoR: ty! that might be useful, I'll try that first
<mrbrdo> hey guys, i'm having problems with Aquamarine for Beryl.. beryl-manager doesn't seem to detect it. I'm on edgy, i use ubuntu.beryl-project.org repository
<meme-2> fdoving: No, I said Open Office is the ONLY app that seems to support networking.
<mrbrdo> a manual way to configure is ok for me too, anything that will work
<alvaro> ola
<cotyrothery> it did not work
<alvaro> alguien de Espaa?
<fdoving> meme-2: oh. what other apps are you trying to use then?
<cotyrothery> were running out of options i beleive
<fdoving> !es | alvaro
<ubotu> alvaro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<meme-2> fdoving: everything else basically... ex. Amaya, Xara Xtreme, etc.
<fdoving> meme-2: they are both nonfree, don't expect them to cooperate well with the rest of the system.
<jim88> neil_ did you get your answer to question about stretched screen I am still having the problem
<cotyrothery> so what should i do now
<jim88> !neil_
<meme-2> Is anyone out there using Ubuntu on a network?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neil_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cotyrothery> should i go ahead and just formate my other drive
<hsystem-x> Hi, how could I upgrade my dapper version to edgy 6.10, i want to upgrade from cd. I already apt-cdrom add, and apt-get update, but apt-get dist-upgrade, does not make the upgrade. 0 upgrades 0 newly installed. ANy ideas?
<fdoving> hsystem-x: you need the alternate install cd to do that.
<hsystem-x> already d0*
<hsystem-x> ohh...
<hsystem-x> then the alternate cd will upgrade my system without deleting my files, right?
<cotyrothery> is there a way to do remote connection
<fdoving> hsystem-x: right.
<inject> vadim: ?
<inject> vadim: ?
<vadim> kelsa|martalli: romania :)
<vadim> kelsa|martalli: romanian*
<inject> wa ciuvac
<jim88> can anyone help with a stretched screen I tried the X11 fix and it didnt work
<inject> de ce nu esti pe IM
<hsystem-x> fdoving: Other installation options including 64 bit CD images and alternative installation methods for OEM computers and computers with less than 192MB RAM
<kelsa|martalli> vadim, thanks
<cotyrothery> I'm just going to reinstall
<hsystem-x> that's the one you are telling
<hsystem-x> right?
<fdoving> hsystem-x: yep.
<vadim> kelsa|martalli: sorry, i haven't seen your quetion from the start :)
<cotyrothery> anyone here have the same trouble im having
<jim88> can anyone help with a stretched screen I tried the X11 fix and it didnt work
<Bonaldo2000> Can anyone tell me what might be the reason that no matter what shortcut I set to open konsole, it doesnt work? I can set shortcut to change desktop f.ex, but this just won't work.
<BluesKaj> jim88, have you tried : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<jim88> can anyone help with a stretched screen problem .. I tried the X11 fix and it didnt work
<cotyrothery> were is everyone that was helping me?
<panoulini> kalimera
<jim88> no I will try that one
<hsystem-x> do you have an intel911?
<hsystem-x> jim88?
<hsystem-x> there is a fix on synaptic for intel 911 stretched screen, that's a resolution fix.
<hsystem-x> "widescreen"
<jim88> yes
<jim88> the screen is very wide
<jim88> but aI dont think it's a intel911
<jim88> it's a KDS VS-7p
<hsystem-x> on console type lspci and press enter, make sure is not an intel..
<jim88> with ion of DPMS and hoizsync :30-72 and Vertrefresh of 50-160
<hsystem-x> and you already tried searching for the drivers?
<jim88> ir was working until yesterday after the upgrade
<jim88> it
<Bonaldo2000> also: my x-server seems to hang every time I restart or shut down my computer...any ideas?
<slestak> hmm.  after upgrading from edgy to feisty, my users acct .Xauthority is now owned by root.  chowns and whatnot, it is still owned by root.
<AaronCampbell> I just finished building a new system, and I'm trying to instll Feisty.  I'm having problems with my bluetooth kb/mouse.  They worked during boot (to choose install, etc), but once it booted, If I press a key I get "KBlueToothD .... Not paired"
<jim88> sorry the upgrade was the adept-update
<Kevlar_Soul> FREE  VISIO for Linux  http://live.gnome.org/Dia/Download
<underdog5004> what's visio, Kevlar_Soul ?
<Kevlar_Soul> underdog5004: www.visio.com
<Alonea> oh, thats that engineering like program right?
<Kevlar_Soul> underdog5004: basically map out organizational structures and office space visually
<Kevlar_Soul> no its  for making visual aid
<Kevlar_Soul> aids
<Alonea> i had that for a while. Was messing with the office 2007
<tsdgeos> Kevlar_Soul: so you needed the feel to spam us about dia?
<Kevlar_Soul> Yeah I love it, Im a big organizational freak
<tsdgeos> spamming sucks
<Kevlar_Soul> needed the feel to spam?
<Bluedog> can anyone else get to www.linux.org ?
<Bluedog> fails for me
<Kevlar_Soul> spam means an ad to purchase, or repeating something over and over, neither of which Ive done..........
<Alonea> it had stuff for electricity and stuff, so yes it could be considered engineering of sorts. (as in diagrams for structures, etc.)
<meme-2> Is anyone out there using ubuntu on a network? Why are most Linux (or at least in ubuntu) apps only capable of running in local mode... making it "impossible" to load files from a network? Even using smb://..... yields the error, ""cannot change to folder because it is not local" The ONLY app I've found that works well is Open Office.
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello
<BluesKaj> meme2 , try komba2
<FJ_Sanchez> I want a script being exec as root at login time for each user, where should I place it?
<fdoving> meme-2: most apps expect you or some other program (like smb4k) to mount remote shares to local folders (mount-points) for programs to access. that way the network-ness is transparent to the applications.
<fdoving> FJ_Sanchez: what should it do?
<BluesKaj> meme-2, it's a samba browser
<FJ_Sanchez> Add a user to a group
<fdoving> FJ_Sanchez: why do you want to do that on login?
<FJ_Sanchez> fdoving: I'm using a network boot system, it loads an image of a GNU/Linux installation
<FJ_Sanchez> The users are from a NIS server
<FJ_Sanchez> And I've more than 5000 users, so i don't want to add every user to every groupof the /etc/group
<FJ_Sanchez> It would be an enormous file
<fdoving> FJ_Sanchez: ah. ok. but you need to execute that before the user-login for the shell to pick it up.
<meme-2> fdoving: My network volumes are mounted in File Browser. What more do I need to do? Anyhow, like I stated, Open Office works perfectly with networking... why are so many other apps not?
<FJ_Sanchez> If I do it before login I don't know the username...
<BluesKaj> meme-2 , are you trying komba2 ?
<xst> How can I make knetworkmanager remember the WPA passwords I enter. Even when I reboot and try to connect to the same wireless network again?
<AaronCampbell> I just finished building a new system, and I'm trying to instll Feisty.  I'm having problems with my bluetooth kb/mouse.  They worked during boot (to choose install, etc), but once it booted, If I press a key I get "KBlueToothD .... Not paired"
<fdoving> meme-2: because openoffice and most KDE apps support network kio-slaves like smb:// and ftp:// sftp:// and so on.
<fdoving> xst: doesn't it do that automatically, with kwallet?
<FJ_Sanchez> What I want is to add a user to a group on the fly
<xst> fdoving: kwallet? I do not use kwallet, I guess
<meme-2> BluesKaj: But how will komba2 help me load network files in programs like Amaya, Dia, Xara Extreme, etc...?
<meme-2> fdoving: Most? So far only OpenOffice seems to allow me to load files over the network. Everything else I've tried fails. I'm at a complete loss here.... what exactly do I need to do?
<fdoving> meme-2: get smb4k or komba2 and mount the network shares to local mountpoints (folders), then use those folders to access the network shares transparent to the apps.
<meme-2> fdoving: ok... I shall try that.
<constrictor> has anyone here had this issue writer from openoffice.org just closes as soon as you launch it in feisty
<BluesKaj> it will give you read write and copy access , meme-2... Im on a small home network with windows and linux boxes that have access to one another...you have to remember to "share" the folders tho
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: did you use samba or nfs?
<drumer> esly
<N6REJ> !fr | drumer
<ubotu> drumer: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<frojnd> does kopete support goggle talk ?
<frojnd> google*
<drumer> ubotu, I need czech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i need czech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<abattoir> drumer: ^^^^
<|troy|> test :D
<N6REJ> hmmm I like the smilies in kvirc but I don't know that I like the rest
<BluesKaj> N6REJ, I used smb4k, then I install komba2 . komba2 seemed to find the network in a 20secs or so and it was simple to set things up with it
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: what about on the server?
<BluesKaj> server ? ..I'm just using a simple workgroup setup , with windows and linux...  MSHOME/ + WORGROUP ec
<BluesKaj> etc
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: ah.  Well I've got a "server" here that I want to be the file repository for the lan.  So I've been trying ( without much success ) to get samba to work
<BluesKaj> it should still work , N6REJ
<N6REJ> well, I can understand that, thats whats supposed to happen but I'll be danged if I can get it to do it.  I'm missing some key step
<meme-2> Hey folks, I installed Komba2 but when I try to mount my network volumes, I get the following error: "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts"
<meme-2> wait... does that mean I need to sudo komba2?
<BluesKaj> N6REJ, try komba2 , i had a prob with samba too ...din't understand the terminology in the setup wizard ...komba autoscanned the network and within 2 min Ihad access to the wifes windows pc
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: k, I'll give it a go in a second.
<chode> access to the wifes?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: java is installing this second.
<chode> how many have u got?
<BluesKaj> meme2 , sudo dpkg-statoverride --update --add root root 4755 $(which smbmnt)'
* N6REJ heck I don't even have mail configured properly yet :(
<vadim> guys, how can i manipulate on which terminal my system boots?
<Bluedog> How do you open a program on terminal
<Bluedog> and pipe any output to a file?
<Bluedog> instead of it sitting in the terminal
<N6REJ> Bluedog: there are lots of ways but cat program >> filename is the easiest
<vadim> Bluedog: use '>', example: ls > test.txt
<Bluedog> will that leave the program running?
<N6REJ> bluedog nope
<Bluedog> It's a little daemon that sits there spewing out server messages as it runs into the shell
<Bluedog> I want it to stay running, but not use up a terminal window
<N6REJ> vadim: I can never remember if > is append or >> is append
<N6REJ> Bluedog: like what?
<Bluedog> connection accepted, this error output, etc.. its all echoed to the shell you open it with
<vadim> bye guys
<Bluedog> I want it to run but not put these messages into a terminal, as closing the terminal closes the app
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: just try to remeber that a > appended to another > is to append :)
<N6REJ> Bluedog: OH, switch off of tty1 and that won't happen.
<Bluedog> How do you do that? :D
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: THAT makes sense!
<N6REJ> alt f2 or f3 or whatever
<N6REJ> I don't remember how to hide the output to tty1 from con
<N6REJ> in single user mode
<Bluedog> ok :D ill have a look around
<Bluedog> ta
<N6REJ> Bluedog: it has to do with your debug output settings
<N6REJ> darn, adept-install is frozen
* N6REJ silly wabbit tricks are for kids!
<AbortD> i love the top command :D
<N6REJ> AbortD: yep
<Bluedog> www.sourceforge.net Is this giving 500 for anyone else??
<N6REJ> AbortD: hit was not displaying the prompt for me to hit enter on the details page LOL
<AbortD> :p
<DarkED> does anyone else think ktorrent is slow (download speed wise) compared to, say, utorrent?
<N6REJ> Bluedog: yep
<AbortD> i love utorrent
<Bluedog> thanks N6REJ.. dont think I've seen SF go down before :P
<justin__> Can Anyone help me with KCron!!!!
<bodo> hello
<AbortD> dunno why bu kubuntu rapes my xorg i may switch back to gnome
<N6REJ> Bluedog: it could simply be overcrowded at this momemnt
<N6REJ> AbortD: huh?
<Daisuke_Ido> that... didn't make any sense
<justin__> Anyone know how to bring up a URL for AN Audio Stream Using KCron?
<bodo> does somebody knows how to do a remote desktop connection between winXP and kubuntu?
<AbortD> can someone tell me what the hell this is?
<AbortD> sudo apt-get -f install
<AbortD> Password:
<AbortD> Sorry, try again.
<justin__> abortd wrong password
<AaronCampbell> I'm installing feisty, but I can't figure out how to pair my bluetooth Keyboard and mouse.  Anyone know where I can find a howto or something?
<AbortD> i never enter the wrong pw
* N6REJ wonders why so many folks are already using fiesty
<justin__> what are you trying to install
<N6REJ> AbortD: never say never
<AbortD> NEVER!
<AbortD> :P
<bodo> why don't you wait until feisty comes to the final?
<N6REJ> lol
<justin__> I agree with bodo
<bodo> :D
<N6REJ> yep
<bodo> it's a matter of weeks :P
<justin__> Edgy was the same wayh before release
<justin__> the tests for me were terrible
<AaronCampbell> It's a new system, and a new install.  Since feisty will be final within a month, I thought it would be a waste to install/upgrade
<AbortD> how do i take kubuntu out of military time?
<bodo> edgy is my first linux,i installed it like some weeks ago
<bodo> i heard that you can't send files with kopete to ymessenger 8 windows users
<bodo> it's not true
<AaronCampbell> Still, I doubt the procedure is much different, anyone know how to pair in edgy?
<hsystem-x> right click your clock and click on date & time format
<bodo> yes,i know
<hsystem-x> that's the way you can change your time format AbortD.
<AbortD> hahahaha i didnt see then when i right clicked before
<AbortD> thanks for helping my retardedness
<hsystem-x> jeje.
<justin__> Cron, KCRON, anyone????
<N6REJ> brb gotta reboot
<bodo> soo...somebody knows how to make an Remote Desktop Connection between kubunu and winxp?
<bodo> :D
<AbortD> vlc?
<justin__> sorry bodo, don't know
<bodo> i downloaded nx
<bodo> it has dependencies:((
<bodo> ok,justin
<BluesKaj> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> bodo try to install it then do sudo apt-get -f install
<inject> now kubuntu is my new friend
<inject> :))
<BluesKaj> !remote-desktop
<bodo> install it like via kubuntu package menu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> bodo did you see what i just typed?
<bodo> yes
<AbortD> try that
<bodo> install what?nxserver?
<AbortD> hen your nsx or whatever u called it should work
<hsystem-x> bodo, click on you k menu then click on internet and finally click on Remote Desktop
<AbortD> if thats what will do it for you to get the dependencies sudo apt-get -f install
<bodo> it doesn't work,it says something about server(remote via kmenu)
<AbortD> ....
<bodo> apt-get -f resolves dependencies?
<bodo> i am a total n00b in linux
<AbortD> i guess it worked for me
<soulrider_> ive donde remote desktop with some of my friend
<bodo> k,i shall try
<AbortD> the command is (sudo apt-get -f install)
<bodo> ok
<bodo> sudo is for root acces?
<soulrider_> the one being connected to must open krfb and the one connecting krdc
<peaker> did knode change its name?
<soulrider_> bodo: yeah
<N6REJ> !sudo | bodo
<ubotu> bodo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bodo> ok,i know now
<soulrider_> inject: how you liking your new friend ?
<AbortD> yes it is for root
<AbortD> you have to sudo to install
<soulrider_> hi N6REJ, hi BluesKaj
<peaker> knode is not accessible in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> hi soulrider_
<bodo> knode?
<bodo> what's that?
<N6REJ> hey soulrider_
<N6REJ> ok, now to fix samba *sigh*
<bodo> sudo apt-get -f install deleted the package :((
<AbortD> uhhhh
<soulrider_> N6REJ: seems youve been having lots of problems lately =/
<AbortD> -f install resolves dependencies
<N6REJ> soulrider_: yep, but I'm whittling them down one at a time.
<N6REJ> just got nvidia up to snuff
<BluesKaj> N6REJ, what email prog are you thinking of using ?
<soulrider_> i use kmail
<soulrider_> its simple but nice
<soulrider_> i have no use for kontact though
<thomas_> i use thunderbird
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: well, I need to use kontact, so its likely kmail
<BluesKaj> yup, same soulrider_
<bodo> output of sudo apt-get -f intall
<N6REJ> I always have used TB, but I don't like one tiny thing the lightening app does... no sound notification. and no easy way to access todo list.
<edmetal> sera
<N6REJ> soulrider_: you know why I need it.
<inject> !key shortcuts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key shortcuts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider_> i think you cant minimize it to tray eiother
<bodo> next packages will be deleted: nxserver
<N6REJ> soulrider_: yes you cna
<soulrider_> ah, cool
<inject> !key shortcuts
<N6REJ> soulrider_: the calendar app stays in tray :D
<soulrider_> ah
<soulrider_> you know whats kinda cool? Opera! Its browser, calendar, email
<BluesKaj> thunderbird was fine til i had probs with X and after I fixed xorg , thunderbird would no longer link to FF ..dunno why tried several times to completely remoc=ve and reinstall , but to no avail so i installed Kmail ...works fine
<soulrider_> everything you need
<N6REJ> soulrider_: you know I never thought about that.
<AbortD> how can i make wlassistant connect me to the net when i boot up?
<soulrider_> opera is just fabulous :)
<N6REJ> let me try opera, that would be nice.
<N6REJ> yes, opera is nice.
<BluesKaj> opera email?
<soulrider_> ive been using Opera since like Opera 6
<soulrider_> opera the browser, it already has email in it
<qsu> anybody already known about the website http://www.joost.com
<BluesKaj> you mean webmail
<soulrider_> BluesKaj: no, opera hte program
<soulrider_> qsu: it sounds familiar, let me open it
<soulrider_> qsu: nope, i hadnt seen it
<BluesKaj> opera email is opera webmail ...like gmail , yahoomail, or hotmail
<bodo> :((((((( where do I find the nxserver package? :(
<jim88> BluesKaj ... I tried your fix for the "wide screen" and it still did not fix the problem ... I saw that neil_ had the same issue earlier
<N6REJ> soulrider_: where's the calendar feature? is that a widget?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: its webmail?
<BluesKaj> yup, webmail
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<soulrider_> BluesKaj: uh m?
<soulrider_> hold on N6REJ
<AbortD> !kmem
<BluesKaj> jim88,  system settings/monitor&display/hardware /admin mode/graphics card configure , then monitor configure, apply . Then you should be able to reset your resolution.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider_> i knew it! my mom has been using my computer!
<N6REJ> says its pop or imap
<AbortD> !Ipadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> hahahah
<soulrider_> how the hell did she figure out how to open the k menu and find opera?!
<BluesKaj> soulrider , it's not a seperate email ptogram like kmail or thunderbird
<AbortD> !wlassistant
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: which means opera needs to be open all the time?
<ubotu> wlassistant: User friendly KDE frontend for wireless network connection. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 115 kB, installed size 572 kB
<soulrider_> i was sure opera had a calendar
<N6REJ> soulrider_: parents aren't stupid you know
<soulrider_> lol i know
<soulrider_> but
<soulrider_> my kmenu is at the top
<AbortD> damn give me a link
<soulrider_> its a tiny icon
<N6REJ> lol
<soulrider_> unless she used katapult!
<AbortD> how can i make wlassistant connect me to the net when i boot up?
<N6REJ> well, that only leaves Koffice if I don't use kontact
<chode> N6REJ, i read some where that some guys mom copies a file from a pc.. unplugs the mouse from that pc plug the mouse in another pc and tries right lick.. pasteing it... so u say they r not stupid?
<soulrider_> i tried koffice and i thought it was ugly, i like OOo a lot better
<soulrider_> LOL chode
<N6REJ> chode: thats funny, but if your not computer savy its makes alot of sense!
<Beo> Is there a line command for terminating Adept?  It say's it's already running, but I can't find an instance of it
<AbortD> they should have a mouse like that :P
<soulrider_> Beo: sudo killall adept
<soulrider_> no
<soulrider_> sudo killall adept_manager
<Beo> Thanx Soulrider
<soulrider_> but the database will be locked
<soulrider_> so youll have to do.....
<N6REJ> soulrider_: you forgot sudo :P
<soulrider_> !adeptfix | Beo
<ubotu> Beo: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Beo> ok
<soulrider_> N6REJ: i didnt :/
<N6REJ> nm... I need glasses
<N6REJ> lol
<soulrider_> yeah, big time :P
* N6REJ reaches for his dirty glasses
<Slynderdale> Hmm, interesting article, seems like HP (Hewlett Packard) will "revoke" your warranty if you install linux on any of their machines. "An HP support rep told her, "Sorry, we do not honor our hardware warranty when you run Linux."" http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/03/23/1430204
<soulrider_> N6REJ: i need to clean mine, they got a layer of grease on top :P
<Slynderdale> This was after she installed ubuntu/kubuntu
<soulrider_> its like i see clouds everywhere i turn :P
<N6REJ> Slynderdale: somebody is full of hooky because you can buy hp's with *nix preinstalled
<N6REJ> from HP!
<AbortD> soulrider_:  do you know how to make wlassistant connect me at startup?
<soulrider_> no AbortD, no idea, i dont ahve a wireless card
<AbortD> argh
<soulrider_> but if you need to open the program on startup you can add it in kdeautostart
<soulrider_> how do you connect? using a command ?
<AbortD> nah i connect through gui
<Slynderdale> N6REJ: I mean if you buy a windows machine and later either dual boot Linux on it or replace windows with Linux, they will revoke your hardwaee warranty, that also includes the keyboard, mouse, ect
<AbortD> where is kdeautostart at?
<N6REJ> Slynderdale: I'd like to see them try!  That would be a violation of the law.  Thats an anti-trust suit just waiting to happen.
<Slynderdale> N6REJ: Check the link I posted, they already did.
<AbortD> i anti trust u
<N6REJ> looking
<soulrider_> how can they know if i formatted, installed linux and then reinstalled windows ?
<AbortD> nah i see why they wouldnt support it
<inject> help me to wiev ntfs partitions
<Camaxtli> inject: That should be done automatically
<inject> help me to wiev ntfs partitions
<chode> AbortD, probably ~/.kde/Autostart
<walla> is there a way that the command will compare two folders contents side by side?
<Camaxtli> inject: if you added them to during the install
<Camaxtli> inject: Check /media
<inject> and?
<inject> i dont see it here
<BluesKaj> N6REJ, HP was exploring the possibily of provding linux as an OS but are thyavailable or is mere hype ?
<AbortD> ok im in this autstart folder and i see nothing
<Camaxtli> inject: Open konqueror and type: /media
<inject> yes but i dont see
<Camaxtli> inject: If you added the ntfs drives to mount points during the install they should be there
<inject> i have 2 hdd
<inject> no i dont add
<Camaxtli> okay
<inject> during install
<inject> is another way
<inject> ?
<Camaxtli> inject: What is their name? (/dev/hd<letter><number>)
<Camaxtli> inject: Yes there is, play with the fstab
<inject> wait
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: let me look, I'm almost positive linspire is provided
<inject> dev/hdb1
<BluesKaj> oh gawd . linspire...that's walmaer OS
<N6REJ> There has been some discussion of swapping her unit with an HP notebook which is available with Linux preinstalled, but after a couple of weeks of back and forth, nothing has changed.
<BluesKaj> walmart
<inject> dev/hdb1
<AbortD> hsystem-x u know anything about getting wlassistant to connect u to the net when u startup
<hsystem-x> freespire XD (Y).
<inject> camaxtil:
<AbortD> ?
<inject> hmmm :((
<hsystem-x> wel i AbortD you mean a wireless manager
<hsystem-x> right?
<hsystem-x> well*
<LeKloyd> **
<BluesKaj> N6REJ , yer right ! : http://h20331.www2.hp.com/Hpsub/cache/286526-0-0-225-121.html
<N6REJ> I'm almost positive I've seen hp's with *nix on it.
<inject> how i can see ntfs partitions
<Camaxtli> inject: Open /etc/fstab and check if they're mentioned in there
<Comadore> who know any POLISH KUBUNTU channel ?
<hsystem-x> i use i use knetwork manager, you can install it from synaptic.
<Camaxtli> inject: Otherwise add them to the fstab
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Comadore> thanx
<N6REJ> I knew it!
<N6REJ> lol
<peaker> why isn't knetworkmanager installed by default?
<N6REJ> they're talking out of both side!
<Camaxtli> peaker: It is installed by deafault
<inject> i am in filesistem & disk and how i can enable other partitions?
<hsystem-x> don't know XD. Kubunt already ship with another manager. "Wireless Assistant"
<hsystem-x> but knetworkmanager is pretty good.
<peaker> Camaxtli: oh so it got uninstalled here when I upgraded to edgy or something
<peaker> hsystem-x: but wireless assistant doesnt store its configuration in a way that auto-loads at boot time
<peaker> or at least it doesnt work
<peaker> I am still trying to figure out how the hell the essid/key/etc are supposed to be stored and set into my wireless interface in boot time by ubuntu
<hsystem-x> well but it does connect to the network with more strength automatically.
<hsystem-x> when the computer startup.
<peaker> hsystem-x: that's not what I want - it tries my neighbours' connection
<peaker> when it tries strongest
<BluesKaj> HP Driver CD for Red Hat Enterprise Linux WS 3 and WS 4
<N6REJ> http://h71028.www7.hp.com/enterprise/cache/309906-0-0-0-121.html?jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<peaker> I need it to connect to a specific essid with a specific enc/key setting
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> I was just there
<Camaxtli> inject: try to add this to your /etc/fstab: /dev/hdb1 /the/folder/you/want/it/to/be/mounted ntfs defaults,umask=007 0 1
<Beo> Thanx Ubuntu...  That did the trick!
<hsystem-x> well i personally use knetwork manager, and you can set what connection you want him to connect automatically.
<Camaxtli> peaker: KNetworkManager is installed per default in Feisty, although you'll need the Gnome Frontend atm to run the VPN plugins
<peaker> knetworkmanager also doesnt configure and set it up for boot up
<peaker> Camaxtli: all I am trying to understand and get to work - is a gui configurator for my essid/key that persists those settings to the next boot
<peaker> Camaxtli: currently I am manually setting essid/enc/key via iwconfig/wlassistant every time I boot
<Camaxtli> peaker: I recommend KNetworkManager for that, it's what I used.
<Camaxtli> *use
<peaker> Camaxtli: but it doesnt remember after boot
<BluesKaj> enterprise linux ..bah humbug !
<Camaxtli> peaker: That's a known bug, you'll have to use set those things every boot.
<peaker> Camaxtli: also, I don't see in knetworkmanager how to choose an essid/key/etc. wlassistant has all that but it only works for now, not later
<surgy> can you guys help me talk kde into using less ram?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: they are going to try to sell me a laptop straight from hp with linux preinstalled, hang on this should be good.
<peaker> Camaxtli: ah. is there a plan to fix this bug? I remember hitting it almost a year ago
<BluesKaj> ok N6REJ , cool :)
<peaker> Camaxtli: Cause kde already has a gui editor for these options that persists them in /etc/network/interfaces, its just that ifup doesn't read those options into env vars properly. I think that would fix it
<hsystem-x> Xubuntu is better for computers with low memory ^^.
<hsystem-x> surgy*
<peaker> Camaxtli: Do you know the bug numer?
<peaker> I want to try to contribute a solution
<surgy> ksystem-x:i have plenty of memory, i whould just have more if kde wasnt a hog
<Camaxtli> peaker: Not from memory, no. Sorry
<chidecois> hi, i'm loocking for some information about 3d desktop about beryl?
<hsystem-x> maybe you are running too much add-ons or graphics, things like beryl and etc. that consume more resources.
<SSJ_GZ> surgy: How much do you have, and how much is it using?
<AbortD> is there a way i can uninstall kde and install gnome without losing documents?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: they just offered me "FREED OS" laptop!
<chidecois> i have 2 GB ram it5200 and geforce 7300
<surgy> ssj_gz: i have 512mb its using 400
<hsystem-x> www.beryl-project.com : chidecois.
<BluesKaj> N6REJ,  freed os ?
<surgy> ssj_gz: well mid 400s
<SSJ_GZ> surgy: How are you measuring the usage? What apps do you have open?
<hsystem-x> www.beryl-project.org *****
<N6REJ> means no os, you can install linux without voiding warranty!
<surgy> ssj_gz i let it idle for 30 seconds with nothing running and then run ksysguard to tell me the usage
<chidecois> i had use beryl with 6.10 and the system was goog but i dont know with 7.04
<chidecois> sorry for my enclgis
<chidecois> english
<BluesKaj> N6REJ, that's preferable to redhat
<SSJ_GZ> surgy:  It's probably just file cache, then.  An empty KDE session doesn't use anywhere near that much.
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: yep!
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: this is getting good!
<BluesKaj> is it cheaper ?
<hsystem-x> chidecois - > http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<hsystem-x> Scroll down the page until you see (k)Ubuntu feisty
<surgy> ssj_gz: it says    physicle memory
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: dunno.
<AbortD> what does beryl
<N6REJ> he's looking it up
<SSJ_GZ> surgy: Physical Memory includes file cache :)
<AbortD> what is beryl i meant
<chidecois> thanks
<chidecois> is it better berly or compiz
<hsystem-x> i have only tried beryl, and is pretty good. specially with aiglx.
<chidecois> ok
<AbortD> can u use it in gnome?
<hsystem-x> on gnome and kde.
<chidecois> i use kde
<hsystem-x> AbortD click here: http://www.foromsn.com/index.php?Ver=Mensaje&Id=251874&WebOrigen=1 and play the video XD. That's beryl.
<chidecois> compliments hsystem
<AbortD> that is sexy....
<AbortD> omg
<chidecois> it is your sistem in video?
<hsystem-x> no jje.
<AbortD> there is no way my graphics card will support that i bet
<AbortD> hsystem-x:  u think nvidia 5500 fx 256mb ram would work?
<ubuntu> hello, i'm having a little problem with grub here
<ubuntu> today, i bought myself an additional VGA card
<hsystem-x> sure... i can do that with 64 mb lol...
<LeeJunFan> hsystem-x: well that does it- I'm editing my fire colors :) That's sweet.
<AbortD> really?
<lmergen> anyway
<hsystem-x> yeah...
<AbortD> i have to get beryl...
<AbortD> im in love
<lmergen> when booting, grub now says 'Error 18' or 'Error 16', it varies
<AbortD> and its your fault hsystem-x why would u show me something like that?
<lmergen> when removing the PCI card, grub loads fine
<lmergen> and
<hsystem-x> jaja lol.
<lmergen> when I put the additional PCI VGA card back in, and use the livecd, everything goes fine
<AbortD> i love the magic windows...
<lmergen> now, the grub documentation says that error 16 or error 18 are issues with the filesystem
<lmergen> but i fail to understand how adding or removing a PCI VGA card has any influence on how GRUB sees the filesystem
<lmergen> anyone can help me with this ?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/321957-321957-64295-321838-3329741-1839153.html
<AaronCampbell_> I can't seem to get my network working on my new Kubuntu system.  I have a linksys router(192.168.2.98) with DHCP service enabled (serving 50 addresses from 192.168.2.100, and working fine for other machines).  However, when I connect a network cale to it, it gets to like 57% connecting (trying to get IP), and it can't
<AaronCampbell_> Will anything change once install is complete?
<hsystem-x> just to mentione, if anyone is going to install beryl... be sure to have the 3d original nvidia drivers, can be found on automatix sources...
<hsystem-x> if it is an nvidia card.
<AbortD> i need a browser that has no graphical user interface hsystem-x can i use konq?
<hsystem-x> konq or do you mean konqueror?
<AbortD> ueror
<soulrider__> AbortD: try links
<AbortD> try links?
<soulrider__> or links2, that one can open images without even xorg running
<soulrider__> yes, sudo aptitude install links :P
<crdlb> !links2
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<crdlb> !info links2
<ubotu> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre23-1 (edgy), package size 2009 kB, installed size 3224 kB
<AbortD> ok i guess i gotta shut down konversion cya guys in a few
<AbortD> i broke links :(
* AbortD cries
<AbortD> there is no way i can install beryl
<AbortD> links sucks
<hsystem-x> why did you need links to install beryl :S.
<AbortD> cant you just get a .deb :(
<AbortD> i cant run konqueror
<AbortD> and im following this guide
<hsystem-x> lol but, use the console...
<crdlb> AbortD, you can't install beryl if you don't have X
<AbortD> use console for what?
<hsystem-x> to add the beryl source to your apt sources.
<hsystem-x> then do apt-update, and continue with the instructions...
<AbortD> i have no idea what you are saying with this apt sources
<qsu> anybody using katapult
<crdlb> AbortD, what do you need links for?
<hsystem-x> what distro you are using AbortD
<AbortD> to view this webpage
<hsystem-x> dapper...
<hsystem-x> edgy
<hsystem-x> feisty
<AbortD> edgy
<crdlb> AbortD, are you video drivers broken?
<crdlb> your*
<AaronCampbell_> I'm trying to install 6.10 from DVD.  However, I choose "Install..." from the startup menu, I get a kubuntu loading screen, and then I get dumped to a command prompt: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<AbortD> no
<AbortD> i dont think so
<crdlb> AbortD, then why do you need to use links?
<AaronCampbell_> Any idea why?
<AbortD> because doesnt byrl shut xorg down thus shutting down my browser?
<AbortD> when i am reading this how to
<hsystem-x> lol no.
<AbortD> sudo echo -e "\n## Beryl repository\ndeb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<hsystem-x> Use beryl with aiglx.
<selfish_> pppoeconf
<AbortD> that should add it to my repos right?
<philfo> ok, what's the command line to mount a floppy disk?
<crdlb> AbortD, nope
<crdlb> AbortD, come to #ubuntu-effects
<AbortD> whats that do?
<jack__> hi, when i am idle and the screensaver starts( any, matrix, fractals) the cpu load with about 60% is much higher than when i am actively working, this is annoying cos of the noise, any help??
<N6REJ> philfo: sudo mount /dev/fd0
<philfo> one of these days I'm going to get all that
<N6REJ> philfo: give me that uri for gimpshop again please
<philfo> wait one
<N6REJ> k
<hsystem-x> and if you are using an nvidia card, i recommend you to install automatix2 (www.getautomatix.com), and download the nvidia drivers. It will do all the instalation for you. Then go here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX and follow the instructions...
<chaka> Hi all, could some please help to get my Prisem2 WLan card to run with WPA
<inanimate> Does anybody know how to install all the missing xscreensavers for KDE (without using the xscreensaver-demo workaround)?
<philfo> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239277
<N6REJ> tyvm
<philfo> nnp
<philfo> that's the easy install page
<AaronCampbell_> I'm trying to install 6.10 from DVD.  However, I choose "Install..." from the startup menu, I get a kubuntu loading screen, and then I get dumped to a command prompt: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<AaronCampbell_> Any idea why?
<philfo> ok, it can't find the floppy drive.
<uciu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jim88> hello all once again ... please can someone help me with a "wide screen" issue ... my screen somehow is spread eagle and none of the setting changes so far have help ... it appears to be stretched somehow and I cannot get it back to normal
<cotyrothery> Has anyone here had the problem that when you installed kubuntu then restarted you go a error saying found no operating system
<ToolBust> I can't find de right driver for my grafic card... can any one help me?
<ToolBust> I can't find de right driver for my grafic card... can any one help me?
<jim88> hello all once again ... please can someone help me with a "wide screen" issue ... my screen somehow is spread eagle and none of the setting changes so far have help ... it appears to be stretched somehow and I cannot get it back to normal
<mknights> has anyone here ever installed virtualbox?
<crafty_> where can i go to find open ports 4 filesharing on the web?  do a file port scan.  my apollon isn't working
<ToolBust> I did not, but virtualbox comes with big linux
<ToolBust> and also comes with a lot better efects than vista and it's not heavy
<mknights> any ideas on how to install it?
<ToolBust> I advise you to try big linux, it has debian, grub, and rpm
<ToolBust> it as every thing
<crafty_> how big is big linux?
<jeffmetal1> is it possible to resize an ext2 partition to include unused space on a drive.
<cotyrothery> Is there anyone here that can help me with getting kubuntu to work. Because no matter what i have done every time i restart my computer once done installing i get a message that says that there is no operating system
<sparrw> what is a good LDAP client to perform bulk/batch changes to account information?
<Bluedog> hey guys
<Bluedog> any reason why script.py runs fine, but typing ./script.py gives permission denied?
<peaker> Bluedog: what's the output of 'type script.py' ?
<Bluedog> its sabnzbd
<peaker> Bluedog: you're probably running script.py from $PATH somewhere, and not ./script.py
<Bluedog> so just gives constant server logs, which I wont want in my terminal
<Bluedog> its definitely the same script, only one SABnzb.py on the system
<jack__> hi, when i am idle and the screensaver starts( any, matrix, fractals) the cpu load with about 60% is much higher than when i am actively working, this is annoying cos of thhe noise, any help??top gives me bug
<peaker> Bluedog: 'which script.py' or 'type script.py' tell you what script.py actually runs
<jack__> top gives me 60 percent or more xorg
<peaker> Bluedog: run which on it anyhow?
<surgy> when i run the command  "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" i get the following error: http://pastebin.ca/412589 can someone help me please?
<Bluedog> which returns nothing peaker
<peaker> Bluedog: which and type both say nothing?
<Bluedog> hang on
<Bluedog> you are right :)
<Bluedog> the installer for SABnzbd.py i installed made it system wide
<Bluedog> so it runs from /usr/bin
* Bluedog bows down
<peaker> heh
<Bluedog> hence why its failing i guess!
<cotyrothery> Can anyone here help with what i just said
<peaker> cotyrothery: did you install windows recently?
<cotyrothery> Many people have tried helping but i still have not got it to work
<cotyrothery> no
<peaker> cotyrothery: did you just install ubuntu and then you get no os at boot?
<cotyrothery> yes
<peaker> cotyrothery: I am not sure how to reinstall grub, but you should try that
<cotyrothery> i  have
<peaker> does grub say it succeeded?
<cotyrothery> yes
<peaker> hmm
<cotyrothery> but nothing happens at boot
<peaker> and then your BIOS says that no OS exists, or grub says so?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> bios says so
<peaker> cotyrothery: maybe you're installing grub on the wrong disk?
<peaker> cotyrothery: or your BIOS is not configured to load an OS from the right disks?
<cotyrothery> ok
<peaker> cotyrothery: most (all?) BIOS setups have a list of disks that you configure that tell them where to try to boot from
<cotyrothery> could you give me instructions no how to set it up
<runtime> Hey, I'm wondering why KDevelop isn't in add/remove?
<peaker> cotyrothery: you know how to enter your bios setup?
<cotyrothery> yes
<peaker> runtime: I have it here. Maybe its in universe or something
<peaker> runtime: I didn't have some packages when I used an incomplete ubuntu mirror
<peaker> runtime: then I switched to an official mirror and its fixed
<runtime> I'm using a qemu image, 6.16
<peaker> runtime: try to uncomment universe in your sources.list, update and see if kdevelop is there?
<peaker> ya its in universe
<peaker> runtime: do you use adept?
<peaker> cotyrothery: in the BIOS setup
<peaker> cotyrothery: look at the bootup sequence
<runtime> yeah
<peaker> cotyrothery: it has stuff like a list containing the floppy disk, cdrom, hard disks, etc
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> yep
<peaker> cotyrothery: see that you have your hard disks in there
<peaker> cotyrothery: and in any case tell people here what you have there
<cotyrothery> i have tried every order possible
<peaker> cotyrothery: I'm gonna have to reboot in a sec
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> i have
<peaker> cotyrothery: are you sure your hard disks appear in there? specifically the hard disk that you grub'd into?
<cotyrothery> i only see one
<cotyrothery> but i have two
<cotyrothery> I installed it on my slave
<peaker> cotyrothery: what's the exact wording your BIOS uses for the disk?
<peaker> cotyrothery: maybe your BIOS is only trying to boot from the Master drive
<cotyrothery> well there is the CD-ROM Drive for the first
<cotyrothery> then there is Hard Drive
<cotyrothery> then Network somthing
<cotyrothery> then Removable devices
<peaker> cotyrothery: "Hard Drive" is written just like that?
<Arwen> * Topic for #kubuntu set by Arwen at Sun Mar 25 18:45:37 2007 - w00t, I'm king
<peaker> cotyrothery: how many physical hard disks do you have?
<cotyrothery> Two
<cotyrothery> there all internal
<peaker> cotyrothery: IDE/SATA/SCSI?
<cotyrothery> I have no ida
<cotyrothery> idea
<Arwen> cotyrothery, ......
<cotyrothery> yea
<Arwen> cotyrothery, did they have a long ribbon cable?
<peaker> cotyrothery: where do you grub into? which /dev?
<cotyrothery> hold on
<cotyrothery> what do you mean arwen
<cotyrothery> and
<Arwen> cotyrothery, you didn't install them? *sigh*.....
<cotyrothery> I tried grub on both drives
<peaker> cotyrothery: which /dev's?
<cotyrothery> both
<cotyrothery> neither one of them worked
<peaker> cotyrothery: /dev/hda and /dev/hdb or /dev/sda and /dev/sdb? which exactly?
<cotyrothery> plus windows no longer works
<cotyrothery> hd1
<cotyrothery> it said
<cotyrothery> (hd1,0)
<peaker> cotyrothery: /dev/hd1? no such thing
<cotyrothery> and
<peaker> oh
<cotyrothery> (hd1,2)
<Arwen> peaker, grub devices, pata/sata/scsi/fc, all the same to grub
<Arwen> cotyrothery, so that's secondary hdd, partitions 1 and 3
<Arwen> that sound right?
<cotyrothery> I tried all sorts
<peaker> cotyrothery: ouch, you're trying to install into patritions
<peaker> I hope you didn't install grub onto the windows partition directly
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> hold on
<cotyrothery> let me type what i have tried
<cotyrothery> yes i did
<cotyrothery> that is why windows does not work
<cotyrothery> i think i ruined my bootloader for windows
<Arwen> um, stupid - you should have installed to linux partition
<peaker> cotyrothery: well, if no OS is found by BIOS, obviously windows doesnt work too
<Arwen> cotyrothery, boot your Windows CD, go to recovery mode, and do "fixboot"
<cotyrothery> i have no windows cd
<peaker> grub should be installed to MBR - not linux partition
<peaker> from MBR it can load linux partition
<Arwen> cotyrothery, ow, you fail :-\
<cotyrothery> thanks
<peaker> cotyrothery: I am not sure installing grub into windows partition overwrites anything that cannot be restored
<Arwen> peaker, incorrect, only the first stage grub loader will be put on mbr, the rest is in the boot sector
<Arwen> and installing grub on windows breaks ntldr for obvious reasons
<peaker> Arwen: grub loads itself from the linux partition? its surely larger than the mbr+1sector
<cotyrothery> is there a way to have remote connection
<cotyrothery> or something
<cotyrothery> were you can do it
<peaker> Arwen: where is the bulk of grub stored and loaded from at boot time?
<cotyrothery> because i have been at this for weeks
<Arwen> peaker, yes, the mbr contains a listing of partitions and a mapping of the active one - the bios starts executing code from the active partition sector 1
<peaker> cotyrothery: you can probably re-install the windows boot loader via a windows rescue disk
<Arwen> which is where ALL of grub is
<Arwen> though, maybe some is in /boot/grub, and is loaded after grub starts fs drivers
<peaker> Arwen: no no, the BIOS does not know the partition table at all.. the mbr typically contains code to find the active partition and run that
<peaker> Arwen: a sector is 512 bytes. You can't store an ext2 fs driver in 512 bytes of code :)
<frojnd> hello guys: I was wondering if there is any application to crate rotating image. For example I wanna to have sculpture to be rotated automatically.... what program can do scuh thing??
<Arwen> peaker, ah wait, sorry yeah, the BIOS executes at bit 1 of mbr, where the code finds the active partition
<cotyrothery> To bad i dont have a windows disk
<peaker> Arwen: so perhaps the mbr is a standard active partition seeker and the active partition contains grub, tho I remember you can place lilo/grub directly on the mbr, without the active partition stuff at all
<Arwen> peaker, I'm pretty sure the bulk of grub is in the first chunk of the partition
<peaker> frojnd: you mean a rotating 3d model?
<cotyrothery> so what am i going to do
<cotyrothery> I would like to get kubuntu working more than windows
<frojnd> peaker: something like that yes
<c1|freaky> for me it does
<peaker> cotyrothery: you should reinstall grub to the correct device
<c1|freaky> i love kubuntu :D
<cotyrothery> i have tried
<peaker> frojnd: I am sure there are. look for a package involving 3d models?
<cotyrothery> but what is the correct device
<cotyrothery> because i have tried everything
<Search4Lancer> how do I crank down the processor performance? I'm fairly sure I have it cranked up for full performance, but because of that, the system has been running terribly hot
<Arwen> peaker, from wp - GRUB Stage 1.5 is located in the first 30 kilobytes of hard disk immediately following the MBR. Stage 1.5 loads Stage 2.
<peaker> cotyrothery: try using (hd0) no comma
<fr0nk> hi
<Arwen> peaker, apparently stage 1 either runs stage 1.5 or stage 2
<inanimate> How do you find the actual version of Kubuntu you're running? I didn't see anything in uname...
<cotyrothery> i have done that also
<KiPSeRoN> SOMONE CAN HELP
<KiPSeRoN> ME
<fr0nk> what is the "oem install mode" doing when selected from the alternate boot cd?
<peaker> Arwen: ah. so your partition table is supposed to provide some space there - because partition tables typically align up to cylinder boundaries (so after the first sector, everything up to the next cyilnder is free)
<runtime> stop w/ the caps
<peaker> Arwen: so grub can use the entire first cylinder rather than the first sector
<fr0nk> does OEM mode mean "install without user interruption"?
<peaker> Arwen: whether its the mbr or a partition
<Arwen> peaker, yes, apparently, although it says that grub can also load stage 2 directly
<c1|freaky> inanimate: press CTRL + ALT + F1 - to switch back: ALT+F7 <-- at the login there the current version should be displayed - theres another way with a cmd but i can't remember atm
<kasper> Is there some way to get flash plugin to work in Opera 9.1? Im running dapper drake 6.06.
<peaker> Arwen: where is stage 2?
<peaker> cotyrothery: what happens when grub installs to (hd0)
<Arwen> peaker, active partition, fixed location at the beginning
<cotyrothery> nothing happens
<cotyrothery> it just installs
<c1|freaky> inanimate: dont forget ALT+F7 !
<cotyrothery> then i go to restart
<c1|freaky> to switch back
<cotyrothery> and i get the same message
<peaker> Arwen: weird, how does it fit in with the ext2 stuff in there?
<peaker> cotyrothery: try installing to (hd1) as well?
<cotyrothery> I am completely screwed
<Arwen> peaker, dunno, my guess is that it's actually a very limited ext2 driver (after all, you just need basic ro access)
<cotyrothery> i have done that
<inanimate> c1|freaky: OK, I"ll give it a shot.
<Arwen> it then loads vmlinux and initrd, which have the actual functionality
<cotyrothery> I'm stuck with no operating system
<cotyrothery> this really sucks at the moment
<Arwen> cotyrothery, reinstall :-)
<cotyrothery> I have also done tht
<cotyrothery> that
<cotyrothery> many times
<peaker> cotyrothery: if you reinstall kubuntu, it still doesn't work?
<cotyrothery> correct
<peaker> what are the *exact* commands you use within grub?
<cotyrothery> i am never in gryb
<cotyrothery> grub
<Arwen> peaker, oh yeah, grub can fit because it's written in assembly code :-)
<cotyrothery> it does not come up at start up
<peaker> Arwen: hehe you could probably write something that reads an ext2 file in a few sectors in asm, that's true
<peaker> Arwen: but not in 512 bytes, not easily
<Arwen> no, because the actual bunk of grub is not in 1 sector
<peaker> Arwen: cause that same boot sector has to do other various stuff too, like initialize protected mode, and various Intel/i386 horrible stuff
<peaker> Arwen: ya it has a whole cylinder and then its not a big problem
<Arwen> it appears as a file in /boot/grub I think actually - it's actually just a large chunk of pre-allocated space
<inanimate> c1|freaky: Awesome, it worked. Now I just have to see if upgrading my packages got me to the beta version of Fesity...
<cotyrothery> Is there a app for remote connection?
<cotyrothery> maybe some one could guide me with remote connection
<peaker> cotyrothery: how did you try to reinstall grub with the drives?
<Arwen> peaker, take a look in /boot/grub, it has stage1, stage2, and various stage1.5 loaders for comparison
<cotyrothery> i just told it to wipe everything off of the slave
<Search4Lancer> how do I crank down the processor performance? I'm fairly sure I have it cranked up for full performance, but because of that, the system has been running terribly hot
<Arwen> stage 1 is 512B (duh), stage 1.5 is 7.5K (for e2fs), stage 2 is 10.5K
<peaker> no time, gotta reboot
<life> hello, I just installed kubuntu, but it is breezy badger. I'd like to know how to upgrade it to the newest version
<peaker> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Arwen> life, you can't you'd have to upgrade to dapper then edgy
<Arwen> better to install edgy directly
<cotyrothery> is there a way to get some one to do this through remote connection
<cotyrothery> it would be nice
<peaker> cotyrothery: maybe I could help later. I need to reboot and hook up some hardware
<peaker> cotyrothery: I'll be back in a couple of hours or so
<peaker> maybe sooner
<peaker> if everything goes quick
<peaker> bbl
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> thanks
<life> Arwen, it is not recommendable to upgrade to dapper and afterwards to edgy?
<Arwen> life, no, because it's long, tedious, and has complications
<cotyrothery> im going to try once again to reinstall
<Arwen> and because in about a month, you'll have to tack on another feisty upgrade
<life> ok, so I just will download edgy and reinstall it
<cotyrothery> Maybe someone could guide me throught the portions part
<cotyrothery> I have also tried installing ubuntu and edubuntu in the desperate attempt to get my computer working
<ScarFreewill> any1 know a app that i can run to cut a piece of a avi?
<Arwen> ScarFreewill, dunno, vlc can do it via "partial extract", but that's not a pretty solution
<kasper> Isn't it possible to find a guide about howto get flash plugin to work in opera?
<LjL> !avifile-utils | ScarFreewill
<ubotu> scarfreewill: avifile-utils: utility programs using the avifile library. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.7.44.20051021-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 280 kB, installed size 852 kB
<ScarFreewill> Arwen: vlc thats a player right?
<cotyrothery> i have tried all ubuntu os's
<cotyrothery> none of them work
<Arwen> ScarFreewill, yes, but it has transcoding tools built in
<ScarFreewill> Arwen: cool
<Arwen> see !avifiles-utils as LjL said
<luke__> ih? you're crazy coty
<ScarFreewill> yeah..
<mrand> What group do my users need to be in to be able to print via CUPS?
<cotyrothery> how am i crazy?
<luke__> i've tried edgy and feisty,all work for me
<luke__> i'ts your problem
<cotyrothery> I install but nothing happens at boot
<ScarFreewill> luke__: have you tried dapper??
<cotyrothery> no
<luke__> no
<ScarFreewill> dapper is the lts version
<cotyrothery> i dont have a burnrer
<ScarFreewill> its suppost to work on most pcs
<cotyrothery> burner
<luke__> understood ,i know it
<ScarFreewill> edgy is like just after a beta feisty just reached beta
<luke__> but ,by now i've feisty beta 1
<ScarFreewill> edgy does not work on verios pcs
<cotyrothery> i dont care at this point what i have
<cotyrothery> i just want my computer to work
<luke__> and it's work with any problem,but enough work
<cotyrothery> becuase i have a site to take care of
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> im installing agian
<cotyrothery> im at the portions
<cotyrothery> what should i do
<luke__> boh!
<cotyrothery> should i wipe out my drive
<cotyrothery> or do it manually
<luke__> umhh you try looking bootable sequence on bios
<cotyrothery> How should i do my portions when i install
<luke__> and sorry for my english lol
<cotyrothery> i have done everything
<cotyrothery> at least i think i have
<cotyrothery> and none of it seems to work
<cotyrothery> so maybe it is the way im setting up the portiosn
<cotyrothery> portions
<luke__> you'll must put first : cd or dvd boot,second : hard disk etc...
<cotyrothery> i did
<luke__> then reboot you o.s.
<luke__> ah
<luke__> ufffff
<cotyrothery> I have done it all
<cotyrothery> so im just taking a guess but maybe i was not meant for kubunut
<cotyrothery> or any of this
<cotyrothery> considering i have been at this for weeks
<cotyrothery> and now i have a head ache
<rigved> cotyrothery: if u r serious about solving this prob then get in touch with a guy called Simon Felding
<cotyrothery> who is he
<luke__> i'm sorry,but i haven't other ideas
<rigved> cotyrothery: his email id is assaultdk@gmail.com and his nickis Nullbyte
<cotyrothery> is he on this irc channel
<rigved> cotyrothery: if u stick around, he ll be around
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> around what time
<rigved> he s not online right now obviously or else he d have solved ur problem by now
<cotyrothery> is he that good
<rigved> can u just mail him? he might come online
<rigved> he is very good
<cotyrothery> sweet
<cotyrothery> has he helped people that thought there was no hope
<cotyrothery> like me
<rigved> he ll help u only if u have some genuine problem which is challengeing for him
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> well im sure i do
<cotyrothery> no one else can solve it
<rigved> he is from denmark i think
<rigved> what is ur problem by the way
<cotyrothery> i dont know
<rigved> wow
<cotyrothery> people say it is grub
<cotyrothery> because when i start up after i install nothing happens
<cotyrothery> i just get a no operating system found
<rigved> have u tried formatting the whole drive and starting afresh
<cotyrothery> yes
<rigved> cool
<cotyrothery> and now i hae no OS
<cotyrothery> not even windows
<rigved> do u have 2 hard drives by any chance
<cotyrothery> and i have no burner
<cotyrothery> and i have no windows cd
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> i have two
<rigved> and RAM
<cotyrothery> of couce
<cotyrothery> cource
<Camaxtli> Did you install the bootloader on the primary hdd?
<rigved> i mean 2 of em
<Camaxtli> I take it that's the problem?
<luke__> but work ubuntu 6.10 live?
<cotyrothery> I have two drives
<cotyrothery> and i beleive that the bootloader no longer works
<Arwen> cotyrothery, which hard drive did you install grub to?
<cotyrothery> i tried installing on the slave
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Install it to /hda
<Arwen> cotyrothery, that's your problem, you need to have it on your master IDE
<cotyrothery> i do
<Arwen> ???
<cotyrothery> but that will get rid of windows
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: try this: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Arwen> <cotyrothery> i tried installing on the slave
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Writing to the mbr doesn't kill windows.
<cotyrothery>  so if i install on the main drive
<cotyrothery> it should work
<Arwen> ys
<Arwen> yes
<cotyrothery> ok
<rigved> i dont think that ll get rid of windows if u allow it to take contagious space
<cotyrothery> could you guide me
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Just try -> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<cotyrothery> ok one sec
<Camaxtli> That should install your bootloader on the mbr
<Camaxtli> And things should work again.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> it says that this could take awhile
<Camaxtli> If that doesn't work we'll need all errors etc.. and a complete description of the problem.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> like
<Arwen> Camaxtli, say, won't just installing to /dev/hda adjust the mbr? what about the second stage bootloader and stuff like that?
<cotyrothery> the only message i have been getting is no operating system
<Arwen> cotyrothery, yeah, that means your mbr was dead
<Camaxtli> Funny, an empty mbr.
<luke__> lol
<cotyrothery> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<cotyrothery> that is what i got when i ran that command
<Camaxtli> Now that's more interesting.
<cotyrothery> how so
<Camaxtli> Describe the entire problem in detail and more importantly, what did you do?
<cotyrothery> um
<Camaxtli> Also, what's the partition table like on that computer?
<cotyrothery> i just installed kubuntu on the slave and walked away while it did it came back and it asked to restart
<cotyrothery> and i have no idea about the partion table
<Camaxtli> And when you restarted it said "No OS found" ?
<cotyrothery> correctr
<cotyrothery> I dont know if my problem is curable
<Camaxtli> So basically that computer is unbootable
<cotyrothery> correct
<luke__> ummh ,maybe you'll must writing this command : sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cotyrothery> completly now
<cotyrothery> i had windows
<cotyrothery> ok i typed that command
<Camaxtli> Windows XP? If so you can get that to boot quite easily (CD in it, recovery console and FIXMBR)
<rigved> cotyrothery did u update the mtab
<kasper> Im new and have two major issues. Can get flash plugin to work in Opera (Googled it and found absolutly nothing regarding that). And it seems like my Kubuntu browsers is having amajor lag. It takes about 30sec to load a web page (I have a 2MB and no problems on my windows PC, tried same pages and they are about 3-4sec of loading time)
<cotyrothery> Ok i dont have the windows xp cd
<rigved> # cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab
<Arwen> Camaxtli, don't you need to do fixboot too?
<cotyrothery> I do not have a windows xp cd
<cotyrothery> this computer is used
<Arwen> cotyrothery, uh, go get one, you pretty much failed it
<cotyrothery> this computer does not have a burner
<Arwen> and go buy a burner, you can't get anywhere in life without one
<cotyrothery> I cant at the moment
<cotyrothery> i have no money
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Are you running from the liveCD?
<cotyrothery> yes
<Camaxtli> Oh
<cotyrothery> its all i have
<Camaxtli> You should've told that
<luke__> lol
<Camaxtli> Okay, we'll apply a bit of Gentoo logic here.
<rigved> cotyrothery i m not sure but its got something to do with updating the mtab
<cotyrothery> well i thougth it would have been obvious
<Arwen> noo.... gentoo
<Arwen> !gentoo
<Arwen> ?
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<luke__> what livecd?? is it a joke???
<Camaxtli> First off, mount the partition you installed kubuntu on
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> how
<Arwen> cotyrothery, ..................................
<cotyrothery> Oh my head
<luke__> ci credo che non va!
<cotyrothery> it hurts
<cotyrothery> .........
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: You DO know the device you installed it on?
<Arwen> cotyrothery, mount /dev/hdx? -t ext3 /mnt
<Arwen> Camaxtli, I detect a failure?
<Camaxtli> Arwen: I detect the same.
<Camaxtli> Arwen: This is going to be a long night :p
* Arwen wishes that rtfm were a valid answer here
<kasper> eehm, regarding my problem, shoulkd i come back tomorrow? :P
<kasper> should*
<Camaxtli> Arwen: RTFM is the correct answer here :D
<Arwen> kasper, what problem?
<cotyrothery> this will be a very long night for me
<Camaxtli> kasper: What's your problem?
<kasper> Im new and have two major issues. Can get flash plugin to work in Opera (Googled it and found absolutly nothing regarding that). And it seems like my Kubuntu browsers is having amajor lag. It takes about 30sec to load a web page (I have a 2MB and no problems on my windows PC, tried same pages and they are about 3-4sec of loading time)
<Arwen> cotyrothery, maybe you'd be better off with a reinstall?
<cotyrothery> i have done that
<Arwen> kasper, iirc, there's only a flash plugin for mozilla browsers
<Arwen> cotyrothery, reinstall to your first hdd with a complete reformat?
<cotyrothery> WHAT
<cotyrothery> are you crazy
<kasper> but, why? i liiiike Opera.
<cotyrothery> then i have no chance at getting windows back
<Arwen> well, seems like the only thing easy enough for you to understand :-\
<cotyrothery> if needed
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Are they two separate hdds?
<Arwen> cotyrothery, besides, you don't have a Windows CD, there's already no chance of recovery
<Arwen> Camaxtli, yeah
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> so im just going to go ahead
<cotyrothery> and do it
<Camaxtli> Arwen: There is a chance of recovery :D
<cotyrothery> lets hope for the best
<luke__> i'm using epiphany,try it
<Arwen> Camaxtli, without a Windows CD?
<Camaxtli> Arwen: It just requires a bit of knowledge
<cotyrothery> there is?
<cotyrothery> i have none
<cotyrothery> llol
<Arwen> Camaxtli, to fix a Windows boot sector without a Windows CD?
<cotyrothery> i have plenty about the psp thought
<kasper> Arwen - And my other issue, nothing to do about that?
<Arwen> Camaxtli, he tried to install grub to his windows partition at one point :-0\
<luke__> it's a gnome's browser
<Arwen> kasper, sorry, repeat? lol
<Camaxtli> Arwen: Yes, get grub or lilo installed and set the chainreaction on the windows partition.
<frojnd> wha'ts the path of java usually: I installed it with packages: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin   ??
<frojnd> and can I use java for firefox and opera
<Arwen> Camaxtli, he can't, he rewrote ntldr with grub.... on his windows partition, not the mbr
<frojnd> or do I need to install 2 javas?
<Arwen> yes, that should work - maybe
<cotyrothery> so should i go ahead and wipe out windows
<Arwen> cotyrothery, dunno, you think you can find a windows cd anywhere?
<cotyrothery> no
<Camaxtli> Arwen: He overwrote the mbr didn't he?
<kasper> Arwen - Browsing the web takes ages for Kubuntu/Konqueor/Opera...
<Arwen> Camaxtli, he *says* he overwrote the ntfs boot sector :-\
<Arwen> dunno if he's telling the truth
<cotyrothery> i dont know
<Camaxtli> Arwen: Grub would give an error for that iirc
<cotyrothery> what i over wrote
<Lynoure> kasper: try disabling ipv6?
<Arwen> Camaxtli, yeah, probably
<cotyrothery> ok
<kasper> Arwen - It is like im sitting with a major lag in the system. When i try the same pages on my Windows PC, it take 3-4sec
* Arwen is so confused - there's a disconnect
<Lynoure> ipv6 | kasper
<Lynoure> oops
<cotyrothery> im going to go ahead and wipe out everything
<Lynoure> !ipv6 | kasper
<ubotu> kasper: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cotyrothery> if i do
<cotyrothery> should kubuntu work
<Arwen> kasper, yeah ipv6 maybe?
<Arwen> cotyrothery, after a reinstall, lol
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Try the following -> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 -t ext3 /mnt
<Arwen> just make sure you install to device *1*
<kasper> Lynoure - Okay, thanks, that'll just take me about 35sec to open that articel :P haha
<Arwen> cotyrothery, listen to Camaxtli before you try my ideas though
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Then try -< sudo ls /mnt
<Arwen> kasper, stop using tor :-)
<cotyrothery> wow
<cotyrothery> i just got a lot of text
<cotyrothery> when i put in that command
<_Johny> Hello everybody. Has anyone of you ever used "xmame". I don't know where copy the roms to...
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: And check if there are files inside that directory
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Paste bin the text will you?
<BluesKaj> kasper ,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cotyrothery> ok
<kasper> Arwen - tor? sorry im new at all this.
<cotyrothery> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Arwen> kasper, joke - tor is tor.eff.org
<Camaxtli> Arwen: I'm wishing I had ssh to his box right now :p
<Arwen> Camaxtli, lolz
<cotyrothery> it takes for ever
<cotyrothery> loading the web on live cd
<kasper> Arwen - Aah so tor would slow down my internet? :P
<Arwen> yeah, a lot :-)
<kasper> Arwen - Haha, well i'll try to diable the IPv6 now, see if that help. Now i read the guide, is it because my hardware is old?
<Arwen> dunno
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> paste bin is almost loaded
<magicfab> hello
<Camaxtli> Give the url when you've pastebinned it
<magicfab> how much memory would you say is the minumum required to run KDE , as in "comfortable, more than one applicatio" ?
<rigved> magicfab 512 MB
<cotyrothery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12392/
<Camaxtli> rigved: 256 is more than enough, even 128 is.
<luke__> i've 256 mb...
<luke__> with gnome...
<rigved> i ve 512 :)
<luke__> work beryl also...
<magicfab> well, beryl is the video card's job ;)
<luke__> it's enough ...
<magicfab> mostly
<luke__> bah
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: My fault for, try -> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<frojnd> can someone help me on that one. I've installed java with package sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and it wokrs for firefox. But for opera I have to enter a path to java.so So I locate.so and got: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so    but when I click validate path button it says that this is not validated java path... any suggestions
<cotyrothery> it worked though
<magicfab> is KDE / Kubuntu much "hungrier" than Gnome/Ubuntu ?
<cotyrothery> i got a lot of text
<cotyrothery> lol
<luke__> at the moment with feisty i don't using beryl,i don't installed it
<kasper> restarting Lynoure and BluesKaj, hoping for my internet to speed up! Thx :)
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: The text is explaination of how to use mount. Just use the command I just gave you and after that use -> sudo ls /mnt
<Camaxtli> and pastebin the responses you get
<luke__> but with edgy i had compiz also
<cotyrothery> i got no response
<magicfab> so this badly needs updating: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch03s04.html
<magicfab> oups
<cotyrothery> nothing happened when i typed sudo ls /mnt
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Please highlight me by adding Camaxtli: in front of replies targeted at me. Also, what response did you get from the mount command?
<cotyrothery> nothing
<cotyrothery> what do you mean
<cotyrothery> by highlight
<Camaxtli> What I mean is: Begin a reply targeted at me with "Camaxtli: "
<Camaxtli> Then I get a notification that someone wants me to read something
<cotyrothery> <camaxtli>like this
<Camaxtli> That works
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> why is everyones text in color
<cotyrothery> mine is not in color
<kasper> Lynoure & BluesKaj - Thanks! Everything is much faster now!! Great! Lovin' it!
<cotyrothery> <Camaxtli>what should i do now
<ScarFreewill> !info libdirectfb-0.9-24
<ubotu> libdirectfb-0.9-24: frame buffer graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.24-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 751 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: You didn't get a response when you did: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt ?
<cotyrothery> yes i did
<cotyrothery> <Camaztli> I did get a response
<luke__> someone knows what installing the fastrate modem usb? thx :-)
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: What response?
<cotyrothery> the one i pasted
<kasper> Will there ever be a flash plugin for Opera you guys think?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: You even got that response with mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt ?
<kasper> !flashplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Camaxtli> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<cotyrothery> <camaxtli> Yes i got a responce
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Pleas pastebin that response?
<cotyrothery> <Camaxtli> I did
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Strange, that command should've worked.
<cotyrothery> <Camaztli> it was the one i gave you before
<cotyrothery> it did
<cotyrothery> <Camaztli> I't did
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: I gave you a new command to use, it should give a different response
<cotyrothery> ok
<kasper> Camaxtli - But thats not for Opera is it?
<rigved> Camaxtli: cotyrothery: could it have something to do with updating the mtab
<cotyrothery> <Camaxtli> Wow yeah i got a diffrent responce
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Pastebin all responses please.
<eilker> any experience for sata2 ? i am thinking of buying 250 gb sata2 as slave , master is 80 gb ide.
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: ok just give me a min so it can load
<BluesKaj> kasper , in the terminal , " ip a | grep inet6" ...if there is no output then IPV6 is disabled
<kasper> BluesKaj - It must be, i can teel by the speed on my browsering by now. Thank you!
<bronze_0_1> Hi Guys. I'm building a new kubuntu server/development system.  I typically do an "almost everything" install when working from a set of 5 or 6 CD's.  With Kubuntu I don't have that option.  Is there anyplace with a list of meta packages that I can peruse?
<kasper> BluesKaj - You wouldn't happen to know anything about flash plugin for Opera, would you?
<sebbar> hi, somehow I manage to detach the tool options from the main window, how do I get it there again?
<sebbar> sirry wrong channel :)
<sebbar> *sorry
<cotyrothery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12394/
<cotyrothery> Camaxtil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12394/
<BluesKaj> kasper , in the opera adressbar type about:plugins ..it will list them all
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: What did you do? Just type: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hb1 /mnt
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: And give me the response to that
<kasper> BluesKaj - I gives me these two: application/x-opera-nsplugin, /usr/lib/opera/plugins/libnpp.so ?
<Bluedog> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
<Bluedog> there doesnt seem to be one for opera
<eilker> bronze_0_1> u wanna know what u gonna install at all ?
<cotyrothery> camaxtli: i did
<Bluedog> unless a firefox/mozilla one will work
<cotyrothery> camaxtli: that is the response i got
<kasper> It wont, i'v tried that.
<Bluedog> =(
<kasper> or a least iv think iv triede.. Cause iv tried alot by now!
<ddesktop> hello does anybody happen to know if a recent update to Feisty has broken Adept?
<eilker> bronze_0_1> i would use "ubuntu server" cd , than install whatever i want... kde etc...
<kasper> i love Opera, and didn't see this as a problem for Kubuntu :\
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: You did something else, you don't get that response from that command.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> Camaztli: what should i have goten
<mknights> Does anyone here use a program called VirtualBox?
<BluesKaj> is it like VMWare?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Something about the drive being mounted
* kasper blames adobe for not developing a flash plugin for Opera!
<cotyrothery> Camaxtil: i got something diffrent this time
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: paste bin please.
<tuzlo> does gimp support jpg's by default?
<bronze_0_1> eilker: hi, sorry, I really want to be able to build an "almost everything" install would the server CD help me do that?
<kasper> Well, im off to bed, thanks for your time BluesKaj and Bluedog :)
<BluesKaj> > kasper , there is a flash plugin for opera ,
<BluesKaj> > application/futuresplash	spl
<BluesKaj> > application/x-shockwave-flash
<bronze_0_1> eilker: will I be able to select most tools and utilities easily? fo example, centos has over 1500 packages installed, I dont want to have to decide and select that many things, that why I want the list of meta packages
<eilker> bronze_0_1: i think that i misunderstood you , ubuntu server will install base system, but i can give you a package name almost for  all repo's for kubuntu
<cotyrothery> camaxtil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12395/
<eilker> bronze_0_1>official and unofficial
<bronze_0_1> OK, I'l l start there.
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12395/
<bronze_0_1> oops, gotta run. pick up time.   BBL
<eilker> bronze_0_1> oh ok
<eilker> bronze_0_1> 3v1n0-sources-list  u may try this package ,
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: You're missing a space between "ext3" and "/dev/hdb1"
<ScarFreewill> does any one know how to install openoffice dictionarys
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: i just copied and past what you gave me
<ScarFreewill> example http://translate.org.za/download/spellchecker/afrikaans/myspell-pack-af-ZA-20060117.zip
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hb1 /mnt (This version _is_ correct)
<eilker>  is sata2  supported by ubuntu ?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: mount: special device /dev/hb1 does not exist
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: That is the response i got
<Camaxtli> hmm
<Camaxtli> Are you sure you have two physical drives?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: How would i not
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: LOL
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: On which partition did you install de root partition?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: I tolled it to erase the whole drive
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Be right back
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Try this then -> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Back, Ok hold on
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: mount: only root can do that
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: That is the response
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Then add sudo in front of the command
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: like sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt ?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: yes
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: I got an error i have never seen before
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: What error?
<ins-dragonclaw> does anyone know any good snes emulators for kubuntu?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: I will past bin it
<Camaxtli> k
<ins-dragonclaw> *waits*
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: I just want to let you know i know how you feel about all the problem that i have because i help people like this all the time just with there PSP and not linux LOL
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12400/
<yuan> hello
<yuan> ppl
<yuan> have somebody speech portuguese
<ins-dragonclaw> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Try this: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt
<luke__> nao juan
<luke__> eu vou para cama :-) lol
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: mount: special device /dev/hda2 does not exist
<yuan> thankx ppl
<luke__> at amanha yuan :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> cotyrothery: PSP, right?
<peaker> cotyrothery: did you make any progress?
<ins-dragonclaw> disconnect it, wait a few and reconnect
<cotyrothery> ins-dragonclaw: Yes i help people with ther psp and how to hack them
<yuan> ate amanha
<yuan> luke
<cotyrothery> peaker: No i have made no progress
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hc1 /mnt
<luke__> i'm tired yuan,sorry :-)
<yuan> whre are u from
<yuan> luke
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: mount: special device /dev/hc1 does not exist
<luke__> biella,north italy
<yuan> no problem
<luke__> and you?
<peaker> cotyrothery: you should be able to install grub on the mbr, in which case your bios should definitely find an OS there.
<yuan> I am from Maputo
<peaker> cotyrothery: try to run grub, use the root and setup commands to set it on (hd0)
<yuan> Mozambique
<chuck> my main user on ubuntu edgy can use my DVD player to watch movies, but my mythtv user can't. anyone have any suggestions on what to check? what permissions would there be?
<yuan> Africa
<luke__> where is maputo?
<luke__> ahhh
<peaker> cotyrothery: and tell me if it succeeds,
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Run the installation script and check what partition you installed kubuntu on
<cotyrothery> peaker: Could you give me exact instructions
<Camaxtli> peaker: He get "No OS"
<ins-dragonclaw> yuan - you're in Mozambique? wow
<ins-dragonclaw> <-- south africa
<yuan> yas
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: What programe do i do that with
<yuan> which city
<ins-dragonclaw> Pretoria
<yuan> i have family
<Camaxtli> cotrothery: The big "Install" link on the desktop
<luke__> but are you african or other?
<peaker> Camaxtli: ya he does
<ins-dragonclaw> grrr .... nestra znes and fceu all failed... anyone know any other good snes emulators?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Ok im there
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm born and bred south african
<yuan> I am african\
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: now what
<yuan> but my father is from frace
<ScarFreewill> how to i use avifile-utils?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Run through it until you get at the partition manager, then select "manual"
<yuan> but i never meet him
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Im at it
<ScarFreewill> yuan: where do you live?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Then look at which partition is marked as ext3
<cotyrothery> ok
<ScarFreewill> !avifile-utils
<ubotu> avifile-utils: utility programs using the avifile library. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.7.44.20051021-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 280 kB, installed size 852 kB
<yuan> Mozambique-maputo
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: By the way
<ScarFreewill> South Africa - Cape Town
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: If i ever disconnect it is because my computer froze
<yuan> nice
<kuwanger> I'm wanting to do a netboot install of kubuntu.  The documentation from kubuntu/ubuntu is very light on the subject, though.
* bronze_0_1 sprays cotyrothery's PC with liquid hydrogen
<ScarFreewill> ok so how do I use avifile-utils? can I use it?
<luke__> why do you speak portuguese?
<cotyrothery> bronze_0_1: What would that do
<ScarFreewill> or how do I cut a piece of a avi vid?
<cotyrothery> bronze_0_1: nevermind
<yuan> Mozzambique speak portuguese
<luke__> ah
<peno> zdarec
<yuan> some times do you come to maputo
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<peno> co je??
<peno> to se smejes me bo co??
<ins-dragonclaw> I live in the neighbouring country and i've never been to mozambique...
<luke__> i didn't know it
<yuan> why
<peno> mluvte esky pii
<peaker> cotyrothery: okay, run grub in a shell
<ins-dragonclaw> ScarFreewill: you're in capetown?
<peaker> cotyrothery: in a terminal
<peaker> cotyrothery: sudo grub
<ins-dragonclaw> lucky bugger....
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: How can i tell
<ScarFreewill> ins-dragonclaw: yeah
<ins-dragonclaw> i need sun :/
<ins-dragonclaw> it's only raining here
<cotyrothery> Camzxtli: I has one drive
<peno> co to blejete zasraky?? ikam mlufte esky kua... kdo je na vas zvdavej pichy...
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: One drive and one partition I take it?
<yuan> humm
<ScarFreewill> ins-dragonclaw: *_^
<yuan> u can come
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<yuan> here
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: one drive
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Weird
<Camaxtli> peaker: grub-install was the first thing I recommended ;)
<peno> piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: You always had one drive with 2 partitions
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: I have two drives why is only one showing up
<peaker> cotyrothery: after you finish reinstalling, if it doesn't work, you can try running grub as root, then try inside grub to find out where your root partition is, in grub terms. That you can do by using the "cat" command to show a file.  "cat (hd0,0)/.." and try tab completion after that. If it works and shows you the files, then (hd0,0) is where your partition is at
<ins-dragonclaw> is there a channel for binary?
<luke__> however i'm going out,byeeee,see you soon :-)
<kuwanger> peaker: Yo.
<peno> hello girls !!
<peaker> Camaxtli: but he doesn't know which device it installs on, and his mbr is probably kaput ;)
<yuan> ok
<peaker> kuwanger: hey. ltns
<peaker> kuwanger: where you at now?
<cotyrothery> peaker: um ok
<luke__> kaput lol
<kuwanger> peaker: Yea.  Going to install kubuntu on my mom's system because Windows 2000 doesn't want to install. :/
<Camaxtli> peaker: I wish I had a ssh connection to his box so I could work faster
<peno> s vam je e ty voe
<luke__> ciao a tutti
<kuwanger> peaker: Oh..same old, same old.
<peno> with you is dialog
<peaker> kuwanger: its been like 5 years - something must have changed!
<cotyrothery> kuwanger: kubuntu might not want to install
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: In how many parts is the hdd seperated?
<peno> na hovnolizmus jak ikame my fitaci
<yuan> ppl i have problem with my linux
<peno> nebo spis fetaci :DD::D:DD::D:D:D:D:D:D
<kuwanger> cotyrothery: Anything is possible.
<kuwanger> peaker:  Well, I graduated from college.
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: it does not say
<peno> kuwanger: nothing is impossible
<BluesKaj> peaker, Camaxtli, try not to confuse theings with cotyrothery , too many cooks ...and all that :(
<yuan> it just play audio
<peaker> kuwanger: and are you making the big bucks now?
<yuan> not mp3
<cotyrothery> Kuwanger: Yeah well it does not want to install for me
<kuwanger> peaker: Not yet.
<kuwanger> cotyrothery: Sorry to hear that.
<peno> kuwanger: to je fpoho
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Is the disk seperated by black lines?
<cotyrothery> kuwanger: No problem because we have the best tech support right here
<peaker> kuwanger: ah, I just came back from a big trip to New Zealand and Thailand, was fun ;)  Now gonna start making the big bucks heh
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Or is it one big bar?
<yuan> I ask any help
<peno> vy ste teplousi
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Were should i look to see that
<peno> you nigga bitches
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: it is one big bar
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: In the installation's partition manager
<peno> are you hot???
<peno> i want kubundy
<kuwanger> peaker:  Oh, I also swung through a couple different ideologies over the years.  I think I've finally settled on a more permanent one.
<peno> to je uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulet
<ins-dragonclaw> Riddell
<peaker> cotyrothery: oh I'm dumb, I read the grub manual and you can do something simpler: "find /boot/grub/stage1" will show you which partitions/devices you have that contain that
<kuwanger> peaker:  One major aspect being, an end to copyright.
<BluesKaj> peno, watch it
<peno> it is fly away
<peaker> kuwanger: ah, so now you agree with mine ;)
<cotyrothery> peaker: i have done that many times
<kuwanger> peaker: Meet any bar girls in Thailand? :)
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: k. back one step and do the "erase entire hdd" thing
<peno> BluesKaj: on what i should watch???
<peaker> kuwanger: I think copyright should either disappear, or perhaps its better to just have commercial-only copyright for a few year period
<cotyrothery> ok
<peaker> kuwanger: heh all the local Thai girls are whores with HIV
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: But i have dont that many times
<frojnd> how can I download torrent with opera, and I mean just to download .torrent file cause when I click on a torrent to transfer it opera asks me where to save torrent and that will start using opera's bittorent client... I just wanna transger the torrent
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Lets do the installation step by step
<peaker> kuwanger: all the ones that you can hook up with as a tourist, anyhow
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Nothing ever comes of it
#kubuntu 2007-03-28
<kuwanger> peaker: Yea.
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Alright
<ins-dragonclaw> frojnd: try holding shift when you click?
<peno> who likes reggae??
<kuwanger> peaker: Btw, I thought you were for free software before.
<yuan> I do
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Lets get started
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<peno> me too
<Tm_T> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<BluesKaj> peno, if you have question about kubunru then ask. otherwise stop
<peaker> kuwanger: but its fun to have an hour's massage for 4$US and drink shakes for 70cents US all day, etc
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: You see the two options: "Erase entire hdd" and "Manually" ?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: yes
<kuwanger> peaker: Yea, I imagine.
<peno> hey people, where are you from??? you dont speak Czech???????????
<peaker> kuwanger: I am for Free Software. As long as copyright exists and thus can be abused, its good to use it against itself. But it would be better to not have copyright at all
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: pick "Erase entire hdd"
<kuwanger> peaker: Ah, I see.  I agree.
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: it gives two drives master and slav4e
<frojnd> ins-dragonclaw: when I shift and click on a torrent it just opens a new page and asks the same
<ins-dragonclaw> hmm ok
<kuwanger> peaker: Btw, guess who is #programmers founder now.
<peno> I like alcohol
<ins-dragonclaw> i don't use opera, so i don't know
<ins-dragonclaw> maybe there's something in the settings?
<cotyrothery> anyone here now c++
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: It gives something called "swap", "/" and "/home" ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<peno> especially beer - Czech gambrinus
* peno was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (you should stick on topic, thanks)
<peaker> kuwanger: I do agree that some forms of art would be hurt without copyright. Namely movies with expensive effects. I think it would be good if commercial entities were bound by copyright for say.. 5 to 10 years. So theatres and such have to pay movie maker to display it, but you can download it home for free
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: were should i look for that
<hendaus> somebody help me please/
<peaker> kuwanger: who?
<kuwanger> peaker: Pfhoenix
<Tm_T> !offtopic | peaker, kuwanger
<ubotu> peaker, kuwanger: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<peaker> kuwanger: Not that I care much about #programmers, now that Pfhenoix and other dumb ones sit there when everyone is idling :)
<cotyrothery> Camaxli: I only get three options
<cotyrothery> Camaxli: it ask which drive i would like or if i want to do it manually
<nosrednaekim> hendaus: whats you prblem?
<cotyrothery> Does anyone here know or learning c++
<Tm_T> cotyrothery: some of us sure
<cotyrothery> because im in the process of learning lua and c++
<cotyrothery> I might after words learn asm and c
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Describe the three options in details please
<Skrot> I know some C++.. why?
<cotyrothery> just wondering
<cotyrothery> was it easy for you to learn
<peaker> cotyrothery: I knew C++ years ago
<peaker> but since its one of the most complicated things on the face of the planet, I can't say I still know it
<ins-dragonclaw> does anyone here know any good snes emulators?
<peaker> cotyrothery: I don't recommend learning C++ for any purpose these days :P
<cotyrothery> i am learning it really easily
<Skrot> It's easy to learn if you're a) interested b) know another object oriented language and/or some basic principles of computer memory
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: zsnes used to work okay
<ToolBust> does any one have ubuntu with beryl?
<ins-dragonclaw> i have it but it won't compile
<Skrot> peaker: Why not?
<ins-dragonclaw> zsnes i mean
<peaker> cotyrothery: it takes a long time to learn C++ properly. You may think you learn it easily. But you don't. :)
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: i cant copy and past it
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: You can describe it
<cotyrothery> Peaker: yea i know
<Skrot> peaker: It takes a lot of experience to get it right, since you're responsible for memory management and to some extent run-time checks, but it's not THAT hard to start using it to write apps..
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: first it ask weather i want to install on master drive (hda)
<peaker> Skrot: Because C++'s goals don't coincide with the goals of anyone these days. C syntax compatibility does not typically matter to anyone who just wants to learn to use a language. And yet it complicates the hell out of C++.  Templates and other hacks designed for a hybrid of high-level featuers and performance are much much more complex than other answers which put less  emphasis on performance.  You pay for things that don't matter
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: It wants to install what on hda?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Be more specific.
<Skrot> peaker: You'd rather write apps in..?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: there are to many people talking
<hendaus_> please help!
<Tm_T> hey C++ talkers, take separate channel ;)
<Tm_T> !helpme | hendaus_
<ubotu> hendaus_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<peaker> Skrot: come to offtopic
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Send over PM then
<Skrot> peaker: I was there, you just left :)
<peaker> Skrot: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Skrot> okay
<peaker> Skrot: cause I couldn't send to channel
<hendaus_> Tm_T, thanx, can u help me how to sitch off the monitor after 20 minutes/
<BluesKaj> gotta register to pm
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: /dev/hda: IDE1 master (hda) - 20.0 gb wdc wd200bb-75caa0
<Tm_T> hendaus_: dunno about that, I usually handle that stuff in BIOS
<ins-dragonclaw> yay! i have cotyrothery's hdd's serial number now
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: /dev/hdb: IDE1 Slave (hdb) - 15.0 gb
<ins-dragonclaw> not that that helps anyone ;)
<cotyrothery> ins-dragonclaw: That drive is 7 years old
<ins-dragonclaw> exactly
<cotyrothery> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> :P
<cotyrothery> you wont get much out of it
<hendaus_> Tm_T,  what can i do coz the monitor is very hot,on windows worked fine
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Select hdb
<cotyrothery> ok
<Tm_T> hendaus_: what you mean by "very hot" ?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: i have done that one before
<BluesKaj> hendaus, system settings/monitor&display/hardware /admin mode/power saving set and apply
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: maybe i should go ahead and try the main drive
<hendaus_> Tm_T,  i put my hand on the monitor and it is very hot
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: We'll try it again on hdb first
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: ok
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: I am begging the install
<Camaxtli> ok
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: how big should i make the partion
<bluestreet> test (sorry)
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Should i erase the whole drive?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Shouldn't the installer do that itself?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Erase the whole drive
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: ok
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Don't mess with partition unless you know what you're doing
<ins-dragonclaw> hendaus_: K Menu > System Settings > Monitor & Display > Power Saving
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: ok because i have no idea what im doing most of the time
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> same here
<BluesKaj> geezuz, thought he erased taht drive long time ago
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Now I think you need to give up your username etc? right?
<zerothis> cotyrothery: me too!
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> none of us do
<Camaxtli> BluesKaj: Last resort: installation step per step
<zerothis> I installed a Dell Photo AIO 924 (which is a rebranded Lexmark z612) using the lexmark z600 series red hat drivers (used Alien). everything seems to have worked i didn't even get anny errors from installing the .deb files. But jobs just pileup in the viewer without error and without printing. I get no reation from the printer.
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Installing
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: i sure hope this works
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: if not will we go ahead and do it on the main drive
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: You're not alone in that.
<soulrider__> zerothis: did you really need the drivers ?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: LOL , well i was tolled that it wont load from the slave and that might be my problem
<hendaus__> ins-dragonclaw,  thanx but it doesnot work :(
<ins-dragonclaw> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> sorry
<hendaus__> ins-dragonclaw,  maybe i have to configure my monitor module or not>?
<LeeJunFan> anyone else having kdesktop crash after screensaver and power saving have been on for a while?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: my install screen disappeared
<ins-dragonclaw> i don't think so
<ins-dragonclaw> but i'm no hardware expert, sorry...
<zerothis> soul:well, i plugged it in and got nothing. I used "Add Printer..." from the KDE "Print System" button, but there was no Dell...924 or Lexmark z612 listed. so i installed the drivers and tried again. this time "Lexmark z600" was listed
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: is that weird that my install screen disappeared
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: DId you switch desktops or did it just crash? In the latter case just redo the all the steps
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: that has never happened before so wht should i do
<zerothis> LeeJunFan: I have the problem sometimes
<LeeJunFan> zerothis: do you also run beryl?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Run the installation again, do the same steps again until it finishes
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: im going to go ahead and redo it but i think that iim going to go ahead an erase the main drive and install it there
<Camaxtli> k
<zerothis> LeeJun:I don't think so. checking...
<LeeJunFan> zerothis: you'd know if you ran beryl :)
<zerothis> well, beryl-core is installed.
<LeeJunFan> zerothis: thanks. I'm trying to track down the root of it to file a useful bug report. It seems to be tied to DPMS (power saving), I haven't had it happen yet with powersaving on.
<ins-dragonclaw> !NASM
<ubotu> nasm: General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.38-1.2 (edgy), package size 1511 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<zerothis> how would I go about using my printer without the drivers?
<KaoticEvil> can i install 2 different versions of kubuntu on the same computer?
<zerothis> I don't really need to use it myself. its the office printer and our print server is in the shop for a week. I just want to server the printer to XP machines durring office hours
<zerothis> Koatin: Yes, I have two versions accidently. plus there is a way to do this on purpose
<scotty> When will Firefox 2.0.0.3 hit the repos? I was told it usually only takes a couple days.
<zerothis> then you can install different packages to different versions
<KaoticEvil> zerothis: was that to me?
<zerothis> KaoticEvil: yes, to you, 2 versions
<LeeJunFan> zerothis: are you using a laptop?
<KaoticEvil> hmmm
<AaronCampbell> can anyone help me connect kubuntu to my network?
<KaoticEvil> hey LeeJunFan :)
<zerothis> LeeJunFan: Yes, I have a D900K
<LeeJunFan> zerothis: okay, there's one big thing we have in common with that crash I think.
<wilman> how to like shutdown my computer in 30 mins?
<KaoticEvil> zerothis: how do i do it? just install the second version to a different hard drive?
<aphroguy> Any xorg.conf geniuses out there?
<AaronCampbell> wilman: shutdown -h +30
<wilman> thx man;)
<zerothis> there is a wiki somehwere. its a debian thing.
<KaoticEvil> ok, cool.. thanks :)
<zerothis> AaronCampbell: I've found if I use shutdown then my next boot is not fully funtional. no sound for instance
<AaronCampbell> zerothis: what other option is there?
<frojnd> any good with a lot of options ftp servers?
<AaronCampbell> I'm new to (k)ubuntu, but shutdown is pretty standard afaik
<zerothis> Using the GUI to shutdown doesn't cause problems.
<KaoticEvil> couldnt't you use a scheduled job?
<zerothis> but I don't know how to +30 in the GUI
<AaronCampbell> can anyone help me connect kubuntu to my network?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: sorry my computer froze and crashed
<KaoticEvil> AaronCampbell: are you trying to connect it to a windows network?
<AaronCampbell> It seems to see all my network adapters (2 wired gigabit and one wireless)
<AaronCampbell> If it could ping the router it's plugged into, I'd be happy
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: im starting up the install again
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: should i go ahead with installing it on my master drive
<zerothis> Aaron:have you tried browsing to the router directly. I had one router that would ping untill I logged in once.
<AaronCampbell> yes
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: are you there?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: yes
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: I am now
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Should i go ahead and install it on my maste drive
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: If you don't mind losing all date on that drive I'd say go for it
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: yay i get to erase everything
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: woooohoooooo
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: coty ends sarcasim
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: windows is no use to me anyways now that it does not work
<justin1278> hello
<justin1278> I am having an issue with Kubuntu on my notebook, it seems that whenever my notebook is plugged in that I have booting problems.
<justin1278> It takes at least 5 minutes to boot plugged in, but when un-plugged it takes only 30 seconds.
<AaronCampbell> zerothis: yes, I have tried browsing to it
<wendy> I NEED HELP IN SPANISH
<justin1278> can anyone help me?
<Camaxtli> Wendy: #ubuntu-es
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: ok here it goes im about to wipe out everything on my computer
<justin1278> can somebody help me with my booting issue?
<aphroguy> Estoy aprendiendo todavia, pero que necesitas wendy?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: i just hope kubuntu does not let me down
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: If you do it right it won't
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: what
<justin1278> can somebody please help me with my booting issue?
<cotyrothery> were all having booting issues
<cotyrothery> at least i am
<cotyrothery> lol
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: kubuntu
<justin1278> lol
<Camaxtli> justin1278: What is your booting issue?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: could you repeat what you mean
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: im really nerves
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: If you do kubuntu right it works good.
<justin1278> Camaxtli: whenever my notebook is plugged in it takes around 5 minutes to boot, but when my notebook is un-plugged it takes about 30 seconds.
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Do yo think if i install it on the main drive it will work?
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: I don't know, I never had those issues and I usually edit my partition tables manually.
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Ok it is installing there is no turning back now
<justin1278> Camaxtli: whenever my notebook is plugged in it takes around 5 minutes to boot, but when my notebook is un-plugged it takes about 30 seconds.
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: I really really hope that this great linux does not let me down by not working.
<Camaxtli> justin1278: acpi issues perhaps? My notebook boots fine somehow :/
<justin1278> Camaxtli: Is there a way to fix it?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: because im deleting hundreds of dollors worth of software
<justin1278> Camaxtli: Other linux distributions didn't do this.
<philfo> recommendations?  I want to do a kubuntu install on my two 80GB drives RAID configured.
<philfo> is it do-able??
<Camaxtli> justin1278: Try looking for bug reports of notebooks that have the same problem
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Only hundreds?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: yes
<justin1278> Camaxtli: Ok
<justin1278> Camaxtli: Also is there a way to change how much power your CPU uses when plugged in/un-plugged?
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: i have one peice of software that cost 800 dollors
<Camaxtli> justin1278: Yes there is: Kpowersave :)
<justin1278> Camaxtli: Ok thanks!
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: will they have software that i had for windows for kubuntu
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: like software to do my C++ coding
<ins-dragonclaw> kate + blind luck?
<Camaxtli> Eclipse
<justin1278> cotyrothery: KDevelop can do C++ coding I believe.
<cotyrothery> cool
<cotyrothery> is it better than most
<justin1278> cotyrothery: and its free of course.
<Camaxtli> Eclipse is prettier and nicer
<cotyrothery> yep
<justin1278> cotyrothery: sorry I'm not sure I don't know C++ coding.
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> i love it
<cotyrothery> its great to be able to tell the computer what to do
<ins-dragonclaw> and you end up screaming?
<ins-dragonclaw> :P
<cotyrothery> It's kind of funny that all that coding turns into 1's and 0's
<cotyrothery> im not
<cotyrothery> i have no problems with learning it or programming with ti
<cotyrothery> Main reason im learning it is so i can programe for the psp scen
<ins-dragonclaw> except for spelling, of course
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<cotyrothery> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> heheh
<cotyrothery> yea tha always gets me
<cotyrothery> i always type to fast
<Camaxtli> ins-dragonclaw: Documentation without spelling and grammar or without interpunction
* Camaxtli shivers
<cotyrothery> so i miss a ; at the end sometimes
<justin1278> Camaxtli: I
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<n8k99> schloars ta xfrdo have proved spellngi si nuesscary
<cotyrothery> if i wanted to code for kubuntu could i do it in c++
<cotyrothery> or would i need to know asm
<ins-dragonclaw> !SDL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<justin1278> Camaxtli: I've installed Kpowersave, is there a way to disable the default power manager so I can just use Kpowersave?
<ins-dragonclaw> !sdl-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<LeeJunFan> justin1278: apt-get remove kde-guidance-power
<Camaxtli> justin1278 there is
<cotyrothery> anyone here help programe the kubuntu linux?
<n8k99> kdevelop has modules and templates to write kde apps and plugins
<LeeJunFan> justin1278: apt-get remove kde-guidance-powermanager that is
<philfo> anyone tell me how difficult it might be to set up kubuntu on a RAID array?
<justin1278> LeeJunFan: Thanks
<n8k99> cotyrothery: you want #kubuntu-devel or #kde-devel
<ins-dragonclaw> !libsdl
<cotyrothery> what is that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> arrrgh
<cotyrothery> is it the place were the programmers talk
<n8k99> cotyrothery: yes
<allyppe> is there any way to keep a log of my installed packages in synaptic?
<cotyrothery> cool now i can see what they talk about
<_Iwonder_> anyone got a sec?
<_Iwonder_> try /server <your local ip>
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> <sarcasm> ha. ha. ha. </sarcasm>
<cntb> what user can admin cups in http://localhost:631/admin ?
<cotyrothery> they dont talk much in the dev channel
<Camaxtli> Try: /join 0,0
<cntb> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ins-dragonclaw> You have (1) new email! Type "/server mail" to read it
<ins-dragonclaw> that one cracked me up...
<aphroguy> Anyone good with xorg.conf?  I'm in need of some assistance.
<_Iwonder_> thx a lot for your help.it wasn't a joke
<cotyrothery> i have to say that i love the linux scene its much better than what microsoft has to offer
<philfo> ok, not gonna do the RAID install.
<cotyrothery> if microsoft offered there new vista for free to me i would turn it down
<ins-dragonclaw> configure: error: SDL >= 1.2.0 is required
<ins-dragonclaw> wtf is SDL ?
<philfo> is it possible to move my current Kubuntu settings from this drive to my newly installed version on my much larger hd?
<Skrot> ins-dragonclaw: Simple Directmedia Layer. Its used to program with OpenGL etc
<ins-dragonclaw> ok, better: Does kubuntu come with SDL ?
<peaker> philfo: you can copy your home dir config files. As for packages, there's a way to dump your package settings from one comp and load them in another, but I donno if its a good idea in an ubuntu system
<cotyrothery> im hiped up on caffeen
<Skrot> You probably want libsdl1.2-dev
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: the SDL graphics/sound library?
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: what are you trying to build?
<ins-dragonclaw> zsnes
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: from an ubuntu source package?
<cotyrothery> i drank to much coffee i beleive
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: or from sources?
<philfo> I can set up the packages, no worries, I just want to keep some things like mail and the like.
<ins-dragonclaw> from their own source package
<Skrot> ins-dragonclaw: Install the libsdl1.2-dev package.
<cotyrothery> i do that when im nerves
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: I think it can autodetect such dependencies if you deb-make a package for it, that way you'll end up with a .deb too
<philfo> doing that whole setup will still take me less time than a WinXP install
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: but Skrot is right, you need that -dev package
<philfo> thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay
<cotyrothery> Is it possible to have more than one linux on one drive?
<epimeth> ahoy folks!
<peaker> cotyrothery: what do you mean?
<peaker> cotyrothery: multiple installations ? you can have those in separate partitions
<cotyrothery> like have kubuntu and edubuntu and ubuntu on the same dirve
<peaker> cotyrothery: with some trickery, on the same partition :)
<epimeth> I recently updated my feisty... I think something is broken :-(
<KarlT> yes, with different partitions and a boot loader like grub
<peaker> cotyrothery: sure, in separate partitions
<cotyrothery> cool
<epimeth> after the splashscreen, nothing happens
<epimeth> I just have a blank screen
<cotyrothery> i guess if i ever get kubuntu to work then i will do that
<epimeth> no terminals, no nothing
<cotyrothery> and if i do get it to work you will see me on here a lot
<cotyrothery> lol
<peaker> cotyrothery: so what happened after you reinstalled? same thing
<peaker> cotyrothery: ?
<cotyrothery> peaker: im installing now
<epimeth> cotyrothery: actually... you can have them on the same partition... but you *really* don't want to do that
<Bluedog> are there any cd burning programs like nero for ubuntu?
<cotyrothery> peaker: i am doing it on my master drive this time
<Bluedog> the one included is a bit basic
<ins-dragonclaw> Bluedog: K3b ?
<_Iwonder_> seriously can i get someone,anyone to conduct a test for me?
<epimeth> cotyrothery: its basically what happens when you update the kernel... you're old linux kernels are still available
<Bluedog> ins-dragonclaw: never heard of it, is it good?
<cotyrothery> epimeth: ok
<ins-dragonclaw> it's the included one O.o
<Bluedog> I want one tha does dvd-video files / vobs too if possible
<Bluedog> oh
<Bluedog> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> !K3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<cotyrothery> epimeth: do you have all the ubuntus installed
<Bluedog> im using just ubuntu at the moment, gnome
<cotyrothery> i cant get ubuntu to even load
<epimeth> cotyrothery: sorry?
<cotyrothery> it just goes crazy and crashes
<peaker> cotyrothery: maybe your BIOS only looks at your master drive
<cotyrothery> peaker: yeah i beleive so
<Bluedog> so im just using gnome cd/dvd creator....
<raffytaffy> cotyrothery: still a no go ehh?
<cotyrothery> peaker: that is why im going ahead and doing it
<peaker> cotyrothery: you dont have to reinstall it there tho. you can try to just install grub there
<Bluedog> Is swapping to kubuntu / having both really as easy as adding kubuntu-desktop?
<ins-dragonclaw> Bluedog: apparently k3b works on gnome
<raffytaffy> yes Bluedog
<peaker> Bluedog: was for me
<raffytaffy> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bluedog> thanks ins-dragonclaw
<ins-dragonclaw> yw
<Bluedog> awesome, then how do i choose between the two?
<peaker> Bluedog: you also want to remove gdm so kdm takes over, maybe :) I also removed all the gnome libs, but ya
<Bluedog> session on login?
<cotyrothery> raffytaffy: peaker; i am installing it on the main drive
<raffytaffy> during loging Bluedog
<peaker> cotyrothery: I understand - but grub can run from one drive and boot a patrition from the other
<cotyrothery> raffytaffy: peaker: i deciede i did not want windows
<raffytaffy> u can have as many as u want Bluedog
<Bluedog> yeah.. cool
<raffytaffy> i have 10+ Bluedog
<Bluedog> I'm just worried its gonna be messy
<cotyrothery> raffytaffy: well its too late now
<Bluedog> gnome libs, kdm, gdm, all mixed up
<peaker> cotyrothery: okay.  I need to install Windows some time so I can play games and justify my new computer
<raffytaffy> Bluedog : it wont , dont worry
<cotyrothery> peaker: cant you do that with kubuntu
<peaker> Bluedog: I think kdm+gdm may be messy, that's why you need to remove gdm. gnome libs and others are not a mess, they just sit there
<ins-dragonclaw> great
<raffytaffy> each DM loads the apps it needs, and not everything at once
<ins-dragonclaw> libsdl1.2-dev needs like a million other packages
<soulrider__> hi, im bored, anyone needs help ?
<soulrider__> hi ins-dragonclaw
<peaker> cotyrothery: only few "real" games have linux versions (I mean big-time labels)
<Bluedog> peaker: ok, ty :)
<ins-dragonclaw> hello soulrider__
<cotyrothery> peake: good thing i use my PSP for games and not my pc
<peaker> cotyrothery: cool 3d games
<peaker> cotyrothery: Then you really have no reason to keep win around ;)
<cotyrothery> peaker: i hack my PSP and make it do what ever i want like run unsighend code
<soulrider__> im gonna see if i can play diablo 2 with wine
<cotyrothery> peaker: i even ran kubuntu on my PSP
<ins-dragonclaw> why don't they include all these things with the CD ?!
<peaker> cotyrothery: cool
<Skrot> yeah! It's not like a CD has a limited size of 700MBs or anything..
<peaker> soulrider__: Starcraft, a game from 95 still doesnt run in wine
<cotyrothery> peaker: yeah they ported bochs to the psp
<peaker> or 97
<ins-dragonclaw> according to appdb.winehq.org, you're wrong, peaker
<cotyrothery> peaker: if i wanted i could run windows
<epimeth> soulrider__: you can help me :-)
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: Starcraft runs - but not in multiplayer mode. Which means it doesnt run ;)
<peaker> single player starcraft is useless
<ins-dragonclaw> heheh. point made
<ins-dragonclaw> what about battle.net?
<ins-dragonclaw> also not?
<peaker> That's what doesn't work in starcraft
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay
<peaker> appearantly starcraft relies on some bugs in Windows
<peaker> that are hard to emulate
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<cotyrothery> i can do anything with my psp
<ins-dragonclaw> o...kay
<peaker> or maybe they dont even know what the bugs are
<ins-dragonclaw> cotyrothery: can you make it make coffee?
<ins-dragonclaw> no, i'm not kidding either
<cotyrothery> actually yes i can
<peaker> also when I reported the bugs, they mixed other unrelated bugs into my report - and then closed it based on those bugs :(
<ins-dragonclaw> so submit it again, peaker
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: it was a lot of effort
<ins-dragonclaw> don't you have a backup of the list?
<Guest75071> hi
<meme-1> Hey folks, I am trying to register my email address as per the irc instructions "/msg NickServ set email xxx@xxx.com BUT I am seeing an error: "/msg: Unknown command."
<peaker> ins-dragonclaw: I dont have the setup to restore the bug anymore
<Guest75071> I have a question about installing kubuntu
<peaker> meme-1: which irc client?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol ok
<raffytaffy>  meme-1 hi
<meme-1> hello folks (again) nice to see y'all.
<ins-dragonclaw> try /raw msg nickserv blabla
<meme-1> irc.freenode.net
<cotyrothery> im almost done installing kubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> that's the server
<ins-dragonclaw> what program are you running?
<Guest75071> It says Uncompressing Linux . . . Ok, boot the Kernel.
<Guest75071> But nothing happens
<cotyrothery> guest75071: you can change your name
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Guest75071> how
<ins-dragonclaw> ./nick <new nick>
<ins-dragonclaw> leave out the dot at the front
<soulrider__> epimeth: whatd o you need ?
<epimeth> ummmm... sooo after installing some updates to feisty my screen seems to die
<epimeth> after the splashscreen nothing whatsoever appears
<epimeth> however, if I go in recovery mode everything is fine
<bender1337> ok i changed my name
<soulriderf> uhm
<epimeth> I guess I could start disabling things from rc.5, but that seems kinda extreme
<soulrider> i would do this
<soulrider> disablle splash
<soulrider> and see if it gives me an error
<soulrider> you should ask in the feisty channel though
<cotyrothery> it seems to take longer installing it on my master drive than what it did on my slave drive
<epimeth> how do I disable the splash?
<paddy-2k> Has anyone one had the updated mess up their install?
<soulrider> you know int he grub menu ?
<soulrider> just remove quiet and plash options
<soulrider> you can do that when botting
<soulrider> just press e to edit
<soulrider> paddy-2k: the updater you mean ?
<nick_> is there anything in inux that allows you to watch .aiv,.mpg,and.wmv in the browser (either firefox of kokqerer)
<epimeth> kay... speaking of which... how do I have a splashscreen with messages of what is loading?  dapper had it, but edgy and feisty seem to have gotten rid of them
<ins-dragonclaw> aha
<ins-dragonclaw> had the same problem
<ins-dragonclaw> speaking of which ... i should fix it...
<peaker> nick_: You can embed kaffein in konqueror for that somehow. easy ubuntu sets it up somehow, but you shouldnt use easy ubuntu, not sure exactly how its done
<AbortD> alright i have beryl running and in order to do that i had to fix my drivers
<epimeth> soulrider: hmmm... there *is* no 'splash' option... and getting rid of quiet doesn't change anything
<peaker> nick_: search about embedding kaffein in konqueror
<cotyrothery> camaxtli: when it is done installing will there be anything else i need to do
<nick_> kaffein crashed every time i open it
<AbortD> now no matter what setting i use my screen is oversized or under
<Camaxtli> Reboot
<Camaxtli> Most likely
<soulrider> epimeth: you should be able to disable it
<AbortD> how do i fix my self?
<paddy-2k> soulrider: yes sorry updater, X isn't starting. and I'm not experienced enought to fix it
<Camaxtli> And check if you can get into a woeking system
<soulrider> nick_: videos work fine on firefox and konqueror for me
<cotyrothery> camaxtli: cool ok i hope it works
<bender1337> here is my problem
<epimeth> soulrider: the splash seems to be okay, tho... its *after* the splash that things freeze up
<nick_> I fi go to (for example) www.thatvideosite.com, those are all videos that used to play in windows media player (not flash)
<cotyrothery> camaxtli: if not im coming back on crying
<soulrider> paddy-2k: it kind of messed my PC up too, i would help you but i really dont know lol, i suggest anyone with feisty to go to #ubuntu+1
<soulrider> epimeth: it just freezes? dont you get an error at all ?
<nick_> now it says "click here to download plug-in" and then theres no plug in available
<bender1337> when i load kubuntu it says Uncompressing linux... ok, booting rhe kernel.
<epimeth> soulrider: I dunno what exactly happens... nothing whatsoever appears on the screen
<soulrider> nick_: tried konqueror? also, did you install  w32codecs ?
<bender1337> but nothing happens
<epimeth> soulrider: the splashscreen has the blue bar filling up, then just a black screen
<soulrider> oh, epimethno idea
<epimeth> soulrider: arg... thanks anyway
<nick_> is that in the manager (the codecs)??
<soulrider> epimeth: if you disable it you can see all the text
<soulrider> and know whats actually happening
<paddy-2k> soulrider: I'll just have to stop wearing my LinuxuniL T-shirt till the 19th. Thanks anyway
<epimeth> soulrider: also if I hit alt+f1
<epimeth> soulrider: so everything loads in what seems to be an okay manner, then I get a black screen :-)
<Bluedog> anyone know how to remove the annoying nvidia logo when x starts?
<bender1337> someone read my question /\
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: Do you think it will work since it is on my main drive
<epimeth> Bluedog: you get the nvidia login??? no fair!  lets trade :-(
<nick_> Im not sure if I have a bigger problem, but kaffein has never worked until (for some reason) today.....and when I shit down it says kde has encountered an error die to a bug
<soulrider> Bluedog: add the line NoLogo "true" tot he device section (i THINK thats the line, cant tell you 1005)
<Bluedog> lol
<epimeth> Bluedog: ermm... logo, not login
<Bluedog> thanks soulrider, ill check it out
<nick_> ^^lol about the lazy typing
<soulrider> nick_: try purging and reinstalling kaff
<soulrider> to everyone using feisty
<soulrider> its still in beta to crap is bound to happen
<epimeth> nick_: wjat ;azu tuppomg???
<soulrider> i suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1
<soulrider> you will get more help there
<nick_> lol
<paddy-2k> bender1337: please don't go bassing people about in the room or you'll never get help
<paddy-2k> bender1337: I mean bossing
<bender1337> sorry
<bender1337> do know though?
<nick_> I also have a problem with the embeded flash player in kubuntu (in konqerer and firefox) ...basically it plays the audio but no video on 75% of flash video sites
<nick_> will kaffeine deal with flash video as well?
<nick_> actually, can I embed VLC in firefox/konqerer
<BluesKaj> upgraded to flash9 , nick_?
<nick_> hmm
<nick_> i used the manager
<peaker> Bluedog: I think its Option "NoLogo" bug just google Nologo
<peaker> bug->but
<cotyrothery> ok it is installing grub
<BluesKaj> about:plugins in the addressbar and check what's listed
<nick_> ok its flash 8
<nick_> or 7
<nick_> sorry
<nick_> how to upgrade?
<nick_> shouldnt the manager give me the latest version?
<BluesKaj> nope
<Kr4t05> I know that this question has been exhasted beyond belief, but I want an opinion: Is it worth it to make an early upgrade to Feisty? Is so, how? Via apt? Or a fresh install?
<nick_> Im trying to get away from flash, because I hate it
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: no unless you need something or are ready to hunt bugs
<Kr4t05> Tm_T: Is it that bad?
<besonen_mobile2> konq appears to ignore leading underscores in directory names when sorting.  is this a k/ubuntu'ism?  how can i change this?
<peaker> nick_: youtube/etc are too compelling
<nick_> even before on windows, windows media played videos smooth without buffering, flash videos are jumpy and pixilized...same in kubuntu, the flash video sucks
<BluesKaj> nick_, there's no getting away from flash , it's become more embedded everyday
<cotyrothery> Camaxtli: ok it is installed im about to restart
<nick_> i wish youtube would drop the flash and go with some other video
<peaker> flash video on youtube/etc is not jumpy here
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: no, it's not bad, but there's always chance for that, also hunting bugs is important at this point
<Kr4t05> Granted, I've been a user since Breezy, so I know my way around, but I've been itching to justify a fresh reinstall, and a possible opportunity to bid farewell that beastly Windows partition. ><
<nick_> does anybody elese use VLC?
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: well, it's only 3 weeks so wait ;)
<nick_> because it handles flash video, and does it better than adobe
<Camaxtli> cotyrothery: Good luck
<Kr4t05> Tm_T: Yeah... I suppose. I don't think I've ever waited for the official release.
<nick_> it just doesnt stream in off the internet it only plays local files
<eilker> how do u show "what u r listening to" in irc ?
<BluesKaj> VLC is not a very good browser plugin . buggy ...fine as straight player
<Kr4t05> I'll have to torrent/seed the image, so people can get it without waiting 4 months. :P
<nick_> VLC as a player seems to play absolutly anything...i think it has alot of codecs
<BluesKaj> apr 19th , official release AFAIK
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: hmm, I did with, err, 5.10 I think and moved to Dapper in less than a month or so
<BluesKaj> nick_, crappy plugin tho :(
<nick_> yeah i remember it in windows
<Tm_T> Kr4t05: so I have seen releases and early stages of development (:
<nick_> made internet explorere look better than firefox
<Kr4t05> Tm_T: Heh. Yeah, I'd never upgrade that soon. :P
<Kr4t05> Maybe in a VM, but not on my main system.
<Tm_T> there's other than main?
* Tm_T hides
<naught101> what's the best FTP client for kde? konqueror isn't working for me
<peaker> naught101: what do you mean konq isnt working?
<Tm_T> !ftpclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Camaxtli> !ftp
<Tm_T> gftp is good
<naught101> peaker: the uni proxy re-directs it to http
<naught101> I'm just wondering if I can get around it by using someting else
<naught101> since I HAVE used ftp here before
<busfahrer> Excuse me, where's kcontrol in the Start Menu?
<naught101> busfahrer: depends on the distro
<Tm_T> busfahrer: nowhere IIRC, hit alt-F2 and type "kcontrol" ;)
<Tm_T> naught101: ...
<busfahrer> Tm_T: But why?
<peaker> busfahrer: "System Settings" is not kcontrol but it does the same
<Tm_T> busfahrer: it's "hidden" in Kubuntu by default
<naught101> heh. thought I was in #KDE
<Tm_T> peaker: doesn't do the same
<Tm_T> peaker: does mostly the same though :)
<peaker> ya its slightly "cooler" and more annoying at the same time
<peaker> ;)
<peaker> search is less useful
<allyppe> is there any way to keep a log of my installed packages in synaptic?
<peaker> allyppe: not sure if in synaptic, but you can use: dpkg --get-selections
<nick_> this may sound stupid, but how to i change the directory in konsole?
<peaker> nick_: "cd directory"?
<Tm_T> cd as "change directory" ;)
<nick_> im at desktop...and i need to get into a folder
<peaker> nick_: you can also load the midnight commander profile in konq, then your terminal directory follows your konq one
<allyppe> nick_: same as in any other normal console, konsole is no different; actually konsole is nothing else than a terminal with some added features
<Tm_T> yup
<raffytaffy> changing DMPS on the fly is cool. whoever invent that feature is good
<nick_> i need to get into the "install flashplayer" folder" on my destop to run the installation
<Tm_T> though Konsole is <3
<raffytaffy> Tm_T: hello
<Tm_T> nick_: hmm, why?
<Tm_T> raffytaffy: moin
<nick_> im a newb
<Tm_T> nick_: I mean, what you are doing?
<nick_> to this command line stuff
<nick_> i dlownloaded flashplayer9(the tar gz file)
<nick_> and i am following the instructions on how to install it through konsole
<cotyrothery> guess what
<cotyrothery> it did not work
<Tm_T> nick_: hmm, you can install flashplayer from package too
<allyppe> is there any way to keep a log of my installed packages in synaptic, but in order, so that i may know what i installed and when?
<nick_> how?
<Tm_T> nick_: so no fiddling needed ;)
<Tm_T> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<cotyrothery> camaxli: it did not work
<Tm_T> !backports
<epimeth> here's a general question... my work is getting me a dual core laptop next week... do I install the regular oem version of kubuntu, or do I need something else?
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cotyrothery> camaxtlie: it did not work when i booted
<nick_> !flash9 in konsole?
<Tm_T> epimeth: whatever you like
<Tm_T> nick_: no, look what ubotu said
<epimeth> Tm_T: don't need a special kernel?
<Bluedog> I ran a program with the -d flag to detach the console.. how do i reattach to stop it, without using kill?
<Tm_T> epimeth: hmm, nope
<naught101> anyone know why firefox and thunderbird's restart buttons don't work? they just shut down, and then don't start again
<epimeth> Tm_T: cheers
<cotyrothery> Does anyone know what i should do now
<allyppe> i mean, is there any way to keep a log of my installed packages in synaptic, but in order, so that i may know what i installed and when?
<cotyrothery> i installed it on my master drive
<cotyrothery> but it still does not boot
<Tm_T> Bluedog: -r ?
<cotyrothery> it says no operating system found
<cotyrothery> So what could be the problem
<Tm_T> allyppe: not that I know
<cotyrothery> i have tried installing kubuntu on both drives and neither have worked
<Bluedog> I ran script.py -d
<Tm_T> nick_: got it?
<nick_> "In terminal, navigate to this directory and type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer"...i do this and it says no such file or directory, and I have unpacked the files to my desktop
<Tm_T> Bluedog: ok, no idea about that
<Bluedog> ok :)
<Tm_T> nick_: you don't need to do that, just forget it, remove that dir or something ;)
<cotyrothery> peaker: are you there
<Tm_T> nick_: and install it from packages instead
<Tm_T> !flash | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<nick_> lol...i got it
<Tm_T> !backports | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nick_> i just dragged and dropped the install flash into konsole
<peaker> cotyrothery: now I am
<cotyrothery> peaker: it still does not boot
<Tm_T> nick_: hrr
<nick_> lol
<peaker> cotyrothery: hmm, run grub
<peaker> type that find command
<Tm_T> nick_: so, flash 9 is in backports repository, you don't need to mess around with that installer, but install it thru adept
<cotyrothery> peaker: how do i do that again
<peaker> cotyrothery: sudo grub
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> and what should it say
<nick_> adept gives me an old version of flash
<peaker> cotyrothery: give you a prompt
<nick_> like flash 7
<Netham46> (!!) dmx: The default visual for screen #0 does not match any of the
<Netham46> (!!) dmx: consolidated visuals from Xinerama (listed above)
<Netham46> Anyone got any ideas?
<peaker> cotyrothery: then try find /boot/grub/stage2
<peaker> cotyrothery: tell me what it says
<nosrednaekim> whats the kubuntu testing channel?
<peaker> cotyrothery: or do you need to reboot
<cotyrothery> why stage 2
<peaker> for thaT?
<peaker> cotyrothery: its just a file that needs to be there
<Tm_T> nick_: yes, it does until you add backports repository
<cotyrothery> oh
<peaker> cotyrothery: it should then tell you which device contains it
<peaker> cotyrothery: so you know where your root fs is
<cotyrothery> peaker: ok
<peaker> cotyrothery: then you can use "root WHATEVER IT SAID"
<Tm_T> nick_: as I said, newest flash is in backports
<peaker> cotyrothery: then you can use "setup (hd0)" to put grub's boot on the first hard disk
<cotyrothery> ok
<nick_> oh so i need to add backports for updated s/w?
<cotyrothery> it found somthing
<Netham46> anyone?
<peaker> cotyrothery: you can also be aggressive and try "setup (hd1)" as well, but best to stick to the first hd at first
<peaker> cotyrothery: what did it find?
<cotyrothery> it found (hd0)
<Tm_T> nick_: well, for updated flash atleast in this case
<peaker> cotyrothery: that's not supposed to be possible
<peaker> cotyrothery: it should find something comma something
<peaker> cotyrothery: a partition in the disk, not the disk itself
<cotyrothery> grub> find /boot/grub/stage2
<cotyrothery>  (hd0,0)
<peaker> cotyrothery: oh, (hd0,0) is NOT (hd0)
<cotyrothery> ok
<Mirth> If I have Ubuntu, install Kubuntu, and end up not liking it, can I install it and go back to Ubuntu?
<cotyrothery> is that good
<peaker> cotyrothery: so now "root (hd0,0)"
<cotyrothery> alright
<peaker> cotyrothery: and then "setup (hd0)"
<nick_> well flash video works now
<peaker> what does it say?
<nick_> xelent
<nick_> thank you
<cotyrothery> ok did that
<cotyrothery> should i reboot?
<peaker> Mirth: to switch between ubuntu/kubuntu you just need to install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<cotyrothery> peaker: should i reboot?
<peaker> Mirth: removing all the packages that get installed in that procedure may be difficult but if disk space is not a problem - it shouldn't matter
<peaker> cotyrothery: did it write some err or something?
<cotyrothery> peaker: yes
<Mirth> If I have the disk space, it won't slow me down having it on there?
<peaker> cotyrothery: what did it write?
<cotyrothery> Peaker: should i paste bin it
<peaker> Mirth: contrary to what Windows people often get educated, a fuller disk doesn't run slower, neither does it weigh more kg's :)
<_BS_> How do I get a kde menu or panel (quick launcher) sorted alphabetically?
<Mirth> Ah, hehe!
<cotyrothery> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<peaker> Mirth: Programs that actually run and consume resources may slow things down, but that's something else and usually only happens in the Windows world
<Mirth> Ah, I see...
<nosrednaekim> peaker: it does too slow thing down
<Mirth> I'm too used to Windows to know any better :D
<peaker> nosrednaekim: what does?
<nosrednaekim> as the disc goes out towards the edge of the platter, it has longer seek times
<nosrednaekim> a full disc
<cotyrothery> peaker: im going to paste bin it
<cotyrothery> peaker: then i will give yo the address
<peaker> nosrednaekim: the file system is not necessarily that naive - and disk file writes are asynchronous anyhow
<nosrednaekim> peaker: the file system has nothing to do with it.... when you get a full disc, you are using the outside of the platter...
<AaronCampbell> How do I install nVidia drivers on Kubuntu (feisty)?  All the tutorials are for ubuntu, and ask you to use "Synaptic Package Manager"...which I don't see
<peaker> nosrednaekim: swap access speed, lack of memory and cpu usage are the actual slowdown factors people usually consider, not a more spread-out disk
<soulrider> yay! Diablo 2 works in wine out of the box!
<nosrednaekim> AaronCampbell: use adept
<nosrednaekim> instead of synaptic
<soulrider> uhm, i think it kinda froze up =/
<peaker> nosrednaekim: if he installs kde packages and switches back - his original ubuntu files still sit in the same spot in the disk
<nosrednaekim> oh..yes...
<soulrider> yeah... its dead >.<
<peaker> nosrednaekim: and the file system does have something to do with it because it chooses where to physically place the data on disk
<AaronCampbell> I tried that, but it didn't show any packages to install.  EVERYTHING showed as installed, and there was no nvidia-glx listed
<nosrednaekim> I was just disputing what you said about a full disc not running slower
<nosrednaekim> peaker: right, and it always chooses closer to the center
<peaker> nosrednaekim: not in the way Windows users often think of "if you install more programs, the computer will come to a crawl"
<nosrednaekim> right....
<nosrednaekim> not in that sense at all
<peaker> nosrednaekim: I am not sure it does - because that would make things very fragmented
<peaker> nosrednaekim: (enlarge a file and it has to be fragmented to end of disk)
<cotyrothery> peaker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12432/
<peaker> is there a serious penalty to copying over sftp, speed wise, compared to unencrypted methods?
<nosrednaekim> peaker: would it do that?
<nosrednaekim> I don't know..I'm no expert on file systems
<peaker> nosrednaekim: I suspect it will leave out some space between files to prevent that
<Netham46> (!!) dmx: The default visual for screen #0 does not match any of the
<Netham46> (!!) dmx: consolidated visuals from Xinerama (listed above)
<Netham46> Anyone got any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> peaker: I don't think ext3 does that, but really I don't know
<peaker> nosrednaekim: perhaps even leave as much space as possible, i.e: spread on as much of the disk as possible. But that's just speculation
<nosrednaekim> peaker: that would be framentation...
<Netham46> anyone... anyone at all?
<nosrednaekim> and ext3 doesn't fragment
<peaker> nosrednaekim: fragmentation of differing files is not as bad as fragmentation inside the same file
<cotyrothery> peaker: so did it go good
<mathias> hello
<underdog5004> ext3 doesn't have a fragmentation problem
<cotyrothery> peaker: what did you get from it
<mathias> why not?
<peaker> cotyrothery: I am no grub expert, but I think that should be good
<cotyrothery> peaker: should it boot when i restart now
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> peaker: restarting
<peaker> nosrednaekim: when they say it does not fragment, they mean that a continous file is continous on disk
<nosrednaekim> mathias: cause its designed that way
<mathias> smart
<peaker> nosrednaekim: obviously that will not always happen, its impossible
<nosrednaekim> peaker: ahh....ok
<philfo1> hola.  I'm learning slow, but need a commandline
<peaker> ext3 attempts to prevent fragmentation, but space between files is not considered fragmentation, I don't think
<philfo1> adept keeps closing on me at random, I need to install synaptic package manager
<mathias> oh
<mathias> also e
<mathias> *me
<mathias> i hate that problem
<peaker> adept messed me up a few times so I am back to using apt-get in the commandl ine
<nosrednaekim> philfo1: yeah... synptic is better
<mathias> jaer it is
<philfo1> so "sudo apt-get synptic" would be correct?
<peaker> philfo1: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mathias> someone knows how to install 'emerald' themes ..?
<peaker> apt-get can install, remove, etc
<philfo1> thanks, I forgot install
<peaker> brb
<mathias> someone knows how to install 'emerald' themes ..?
<nosrednaekim> mathias: just point to them with the emerald theme manager
<philfo1> my slow computer problem is just about gone.  new build on a SCSI drive seem smuch faster.
<jhutchins> !beryl | mathias
<ubotu> mathias: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<philfo1> the old kubuntu desktop partition was over an NTFS drive & there were corruptions.
<mathias> ??nosrednaekim: i'm a dumbass  what's emerald.. where can i open it?
<philfo1> starting with a clean slate is working out nice
<nosrednaekim> mathias: in the beryl-manager
<underdog5004> mathias, emerald is a theme manager...it allows you to choose different looks for your desktop
<nosrednaekim> right click on the crystal in the taskbar
<mathias> AHH,, THANKS
<underdog5004> np
<AaronCampbell> in adept, the "Full Upgrade" button acts as an update?  or an upgrade?  (Or is there a difference in kubuntu...I'm used to fedora or Centos)
<AaronCampbell> basically, is it recommended to use?  Also, is there a way to automate updating so it happens every night?
<BluesKaj> not like fedora , sudo apt-get update , is enuff once / day or afetr you edit or add repositories to the sourceslist
<Tm_T> AaronCampbell: fully upgrade tries to update all apps, and solve problems if there is any (that means, might install extra packages and so)
<BluesKaj> beware of full upgrades in adept or synaptic , cuz you may end up with pkges upgraed that need pkge depency upgrades as well .
<BluesKaj> err dependency upgrades
<soulrider> AaronCampbell: when you update, it downloads the package lists, full upgrade will make all new packages be added tot he list of downlaods, and hte apply button will donwload and install them
<soulrider> i <3 aptitude
<cotyrothery> woot woot
<cotyrothery> i got it to work
<cotyrothery> im so haaaaapppppyy
<cotyrothery> Finally
<cotyrothery> who can say WOOT WOOT
<BluesKaj> congrats, cotyrothery!!!
<cotyrothery> after weeks of stress and head aches
<cotyrothery> i finally got it to work
<cotyrothery> thanks
<nosrednaekim> good job!!
<mathias> someone's who want to help me installing beryl??,, thanks
<cotyrothery> i had to mess around with the bios for a few mins
<BluesKaj> welcome to wonderful world of kubuntu ...now the fun really statrs :0
<peaker> cotyrothery: that worked?
<cotyrothery> yep
<peaker> cotyrothery: why did you have to mess with bios?
<cotyrothery> to get the settings right
<cotyrothery> i found out why it was not starting
<peaker> cotyrothery: but what made it work? the grub change or the bios?
<peaker> cotyrothery: so it was the bios all along?
<cotyrothery> bios
<cotyrothery> yes
<Tm_T> !beryl | mathias
<ubotu> mathias: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<peaker> cotyrothery: heh what was it?
<BluesKaj> boot sequence ?
<cotyrothery> i had to change it to were it knew it was starting up linux
<mathias> i know now. but how do i get to install it?
<peaker> cotyrothery: what specific setting?
<cotyrothery> i would have to look
<peaker> cotyrothery: I thought you already had your hard disks in the boot sequence
<cotyrothery> because i just fold around
<cotyrothery> i did
<mathias> i only have experience with installing programs from apt
<cotyrothery> they were fine
<cotyrothery> it was in my advance settings
<BluesKaj> you mean you don't know what you did in the BIOS ?
<cotyrothery> nope
<nosrednaekim> not a good thing...lol
<cotyrothery> not off the top of my head
<BluesKaj> geezus
<cotyrothery> if i went back into bios i would
<BluesKaj> booted the 2nd HDD first i bet
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> it had nothing to do with boot sequence
<cotyrothery> there is a setting in advance settings you have to change
<cotyrothery> to were it knows that it is not booting windows but linux
<cotyrothery> could someone tell me why the internet is so slow
<peaker> cotyrothery: so that bios has windows-specific assumptions about the boot sector its loading probably
<peaker> cotyrothery: because of bittorrent and porn
<nosrednaekim> oh the "plug and play os" option?
<cotyrothery> peaker:
<cotyrothery> Peaker: what
<cotyrothery> peaker: yeah it does have a place were choose weather it is windows or linux
<cotyrothery> great
<cotyrothery> something is wrong with the internet browser
<nosrednaekim> umm what?
<allyppe> i mean, is there any way to keep a log of my installed packages in synaptic, but in order, so that i may know what i installed and when?
<nosrednaekim> allyppe: yes, save your markings
<nosrednaekim> its an option under "file"
<allyppe> nosrednaekim: how do i save my markings?
<allyppe> nosrednaekim: file? i don't understand
<nosrednaekim> and make the file name the date...
<allyppe> oh, wait
<nosrednaekim> found it?
<nosrednaekim> i'm pretty sure you can do it that way...
<nosrednaekim> never tried
<BluesKaj> allyppe, adept and synaptic will list all installed pkges if open to look
<allyppe> BluesKaj, nosrednaekim: thanks
<Netham46> can anyone help me with Xdmx?
<Netham46> Im having issues with xinerama on it.
<Netham46> (!!) dmx: The default visual for screen #0 does not match any of the
<Netham46> (!!) dmx: consolidated visuals from Xinerama (listed above)
<nosrednaekim> if noone can help you here... go over to #ubuntu
<AaronCampbell> I haven't used adept for very long, but my biggest problem so far is that it doesn't show download speeds.  Is there a way to show that?
<Netham46> nosrednaekim: Im banned for some reason.
<Netham46> wtf...
<Netham46> why am I banned...
<BluesKaj> synaptic does,. AaronCampbell
<raffytaffy> Tm_T: when does a new room on freenode appear on the channel list?
<scotty> What can I use to have Kubuntu automatically connect to a specific wireless network on startup?
<Tm_T> raffytaffy: no idea, I don't use those channel lists
<raffytaffy> ok
<scotty> What can I use to have Kubuntu automatically connect to a specific wireless network on startup?
<scotty> Gah, sorry. Didn't mean to paste that again. But does anyone know how?
<nosrednaekim> scotty: I believe its in "/etc/network/interfaces"
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> that was for my refernce BTW
<fr0nk> hi
<scotty> nosrednaekim: Yeah, but how do I get it to connect to my wireless network automatically? Like, hypothetically, let's say my wireless network is named "linksys" or something like that.
<fr0nk> i have kubuntu 6.10 installed and now want to enable beryl
<nosrednaekim> just a second
<fr0nk> i already installed the proprietary nvidia drivers
<raffytaffy> never name your network linksys and leave admin as your password:P
<nosrednaekim> scotty: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12442/
<fr0nk> btw packet management on ubuntu=KILLER!
<nosrednaekim> !beryl | fr0nk
<ubotu> fr0nk: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fr0nk> thanks :)
<scotty> nosrednaekim: I edit that to my essid and my interface, correct?
<raffytaffy> apt-get was what won me over to the debian side from using emerge
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> or rather, place that under the section that alreADY exists for your interface
<fr0nk> but apt-get has much more userfriendly frontends than emerge ;P
<fr0nk> i'm impressed
<fr0nk> <- coming from gentoo
<raffytaffy> emerge has kurphoo
<raffytaffy> or h/e its spelled
<nosrednaekim> kuroo
<nosrednaekim> or porthole
<scotty> nosrednaekim: thanks
<raffytaffy> i just used emerge back then:P we didnt have auto gentoo like these days
<arg> hey all I'm having some problems in unreal tournament. I have no sound running dapper
<scotty> Be back in a minute, we'll see how it works :P
<epimeth> how do I change the display window size of x?  I have a 1280x800 laptop screen
<raffytaffy> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arg> resolution?
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: whats your video card?
<nosrednaekim> and I assume you are using 1024x768 now...
<BluesKaj> BBL TVTime..
<epimeth> nosrednaekim:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<raffytaffy> epimeth : what video card
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: I assume so
<raffytaffy> epimeth
<raffytaffy> i know how
<fr0nk> how can i change the resolution on the login-screen?
<epimeth> raffytaffy: ^
<fr0nk> kubuntu takes some kind of sick 20...x...
<fr0nk> 2048?
<raffytaffy> epimeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e
<fr0nk> sort of
<fr0nk> ah :D
<nosrednaekim> !915resolution | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<raffytaffy> epimeth -> guide to i915 ->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e
<arg> anybody have any advice to help me get some sound in ut99?
<epimeth> waaait... how do I know I actually have a problem?  what is the 'regular' way of doing this?
<nosrednaekim> thats the regular way of doing it
<cotyrothery> Can someone give me a better internet browser to install
<cotyrothery> because konversation is SLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOwWWWWWWWW
<benderleet> hi I have a Intel Core 2 duo and i am not sure if I downloaded the right version
<Tm_T> cotyrothery: konversation? browser?
<benderleet> should i dl 64bit?
<cotyrothery> yea it is slow
<nosrednaekim> benderleet: it doesn't matter
<nosrednaekim> cotyrothery: get firefox
<nosrednaekim> konqueror is slow
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> i noticed
<cotyrothery> why is that
<nosrednaekim> IPv6
<cotyrothery> what is that
<nosrednaekim> !IPv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nosrednaekim> oh sweet... didn't know that was on there...
<cotyrothery> lol
<benderleet> i got kubuntu-6.06.1 and when it says uncompressing linux... ok, booting the Kernel. it just stays there
<nosrednaekim> how long did you let it sit?
<benderleet> I was thinking because of my processor
<nosrednaekim> not your processor
<cotyrothery> man i am loving kubuntu
<benderleet> do you know what it is?
<nosrednaekim> benderleet: could be your chipset...try getting edgy...
<benderleet> do they have a site that tells you the chipset for the version
<cotyrothery> how do i install firefox from adept
<cotyrothery> I clicked request so now what
<nosrednaekim> say apply or something...
<nosrednaekim> I don't use adept..
<cotyrothery> were would i find that
<benderleet> omg this guy has the same problem as me but no one answered it
<benderleet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2205572
<benderleet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2205572
<cotyrothery> Does anyone know how to use adept manager
<nosrednaekim> cotyrothery: just a sec
<cotyrothery> ok
<nosrednaekim> cotyrothery: ok, if you requested a firefox install , then click the "apply changes button"
<cotyrothery> were is that
<cotyrothery> the apply button
<cotyrothery> i see it
<cotyrothery> but it wont let me click on it
<VR_> is there any way to remove those tabs on konqueror, on the left side, and still keep the tree view
<VR_> ?
<nosrednaekim> did you start adept with root priveledges? i.e did it prompt you for  password when it started?
<cotyrothery> never mind i got it
<cotyrothery> thanks
<cotyrothery> there are so many thinks to choose from
<cotyrothery> it makes me feel so good inside
<cotyrothery> there is no limit to what i can get
<nosrednaekim> lol
<cotyrothery> I will never use windows again
<benderleet> *cry* i dl the worng ver. at least i think
<nosrednaekim> good...
<jarn> What is the Linux equivalent to the Character Map?
<nosrednaekim> character map?
<cotyrothery> Thanks everone who helped me get kubuntu running i owe you
<jarn> Where it has special characters, characters with accents and things.
<martalli> Do you mean an on-screen keyboard?
<benderleet> it shows you all characters and alt keys for them
<jarn> Yeah.
<frutax> this is going to seem like a really general question but: i previously used gnome with ubuntu, but recently switched to kubuntu and have been noticing an overall reduced performance. specifically: things get wildly choppy after Beryl being on for a while, and even with it off window movement can get extremely choppy. any guesses? (i have 1GB memory and a great nvidia card)
<benderleet> i think kubuntu comes with one
<benderleet> ive seen it
<jarn> What is it called?
<jarn> Do you know?
<martalli> KCharSelect I think
<benderleet> hmm ill look
<jarn> Yep, that's it.
<jarn> Thanks much!
<intelikey> is there any way to turn the "backlight" down or off for consoles ?
<cotyrothery> peaker: thanks for the help
<martalli> jarn, Well, kcharselect is what you are looking for, but for osme reason it is not installed by default.
<cotyrothery> and everyone else
<jarn> martalli: I have it installed.
<nixternal> posingaspopular: ok, you are fine
<posingaspopular> nixternal, yea i was just watching house
<benderleet> muuuhahahahaha here it is http://sourceforge.net/projects/umap/
<cotyrothery> is kubuntu 6.10 better than kubuntu 6.06
<cotyrothery> because i am on 6.06
<posingaspopular> cotyrothery, imho, 6.10 sucks all over ubuntu
<posingaspopular> i very much like 6.06 more than 6.10
<posingaspopular> waiting for feisty fawn to come out in april
<VR_> i feel .06 is more stable myself
<cotyrothery> why is that
<cotyrothery> so i guess i will stick with 6.06
<jarn> benderleet: Thanks. :)
<martalli> I have to admit some fondness for 6.06, too, although I am a beta hog (using feisty right now
<VR_> just a few things here and there... when i insert a cd (in 6.10) it doesn't moun on the desktop
<VR_> mount*
<benderleet> do i have to have edgy for a core 2 duo
<nosrednaekim> I like 6:10 better
<martalli> Honestly, my main gripe was that  games required more oomph.  After upgrading to 6.10, my son's computer couldn't play supertux, since it would only allow you to play with opengl, not the sdl libs anymore =(
<cotyrothery> how do i disable that ipv6
<nosrednaekim> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cotyrothery> i am
<cotyrothery> i dont understand it
<martalli> But we are going to fix that with a pci video card, then he can have switcher, scale, and the cube, like daddy's computer
<nosrednaekim> I've never done it myself..I just use firefox
<cotyrothery> ok so firefox should do the trick then
<dirgedoll> hey i have a question, I have kubuntu version 6.06 and I want to open a tar file how do I do that? thanks!
<nosrednaekim> dirgedoll: use ark
<dthacker> dirgedoll: command line or click?
<nosrednaekim> or from the command line, "tar xvzf name.tgz
<posingaspopular> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dirgedoll> is command line like console?
<nosrednaekim> .zip works too..
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<martalli> Will disabllng ipv6 cause any problems?  When will our providers start to switch over?  When the US goes metric or maybe sooner?
<benderleet> do i have to have edgy for a core 2 duo
<posingaspopular> dirgedoll, yes
<nosrednaekim> martalli: maybe,but you can always reenable it
<dirgedoll> I'm still having problems
<martalli> I wonder if that will speed up my browsers at work.  They are really slow at tome
<nosrednaekim> dirgedoll: with what?
<dirgedoll> nm i have the link thanks
<benderleet> does anyone know what version of kubunto works with intel core 2 duo
<benderleet> no one?
<nosrednaekim> benderleet: its probably not your CPU, it may be your chipset
<nosrednaekim> give edgy a try
<slestak> anyone good with dhcp debugging.   ihave one laptop (upgraded fiesty) that refuses to configure via dhcp.
<benderleet> crap it took me over a week to dl drake
<slestak> dnsmasg on the server does not even log the request
<nosrednaekim> slestak: what the output look likr?
<fiyawerx> hey guys, anyone have personal preferences between 20" widescreen and 19" regular lcds?
<nosrednaekim> benderleet: ahh....
<nosrednaekim> bigger is better,...
<nosrednaekim> and more expensive...
<slestak> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<benderleet> get 19 they are cheap and big
<benderleet> get nec
<nosrednaekim> or hyundai
<benderleet> yah
<slestak> nosrednaekim: i am stepping through with command line actions found in kubuntu forum, that is the output from sudo dhclient eth1
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<fiyawerx> i have a 19" lcd, just ordere d a 20" widescreen for 199 after rebate
<fiyawerx> just looking for opinions on the physicality of it
<AaronCampbell> I added nvidia-glx via adept.  How do I start using them?  I want to be able to use both of my monitors on my 8800GTS
<slestak> nosrednaekim: i have dnsmasq running on another machine with its log going in mutlitail, at least 4 other machines do receive dhcp from this server.
<nosrednaekim> slestak: is that wireless?
<slestak> nosrednaekim: yes, worked fine with edgy
<nosrednaekim> slestak: atheros?
<_BS_> How do I make a windows share into a mount point?
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<slestak> nosrednaekim: intel 3945ABG
<nosrednaekim> oh...ok...
<intelikey> how do i get the kernel to stop sending white light to the background ?   everything is * on grey
<nosrednaekim> with atheros I was having the same problem, I could accosiate., but I couldn't get a IP address
<tulio__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slestak> nosrednaekim: i tried manualconfig, but network manager kept reporting my gateway address was invalid, but it was what i have always used.
<metalluver222> hello
<nosrednaekim> slestak: I'm not too good with netoworking...
<metalluver222> would anyone know how to get around the encryption on k3b to rip a dvd
<slestak> does k3b rip?  i didnt think so.
<metalluver222> well
<metalluver222> copy a dvd
<metalluver222> i tryed doing one today, says Found a encryption
<nosrednaekim> no.... k3b does not rib dvds
<nosrednaekim> *rip
<tulio__> does kubuntu come with support for dual processor
<metalluver222> So is there any good software to copy a dvd to a blank
<slestak> hmm.  the wired nic eth0 works with dhcp fine.
<nosrednaekim> tulio__: yes
<nosrednaekim> slestak: probably a problem with fiesty's dirver...
<cam8001> metalluver: k3b
<slestak> tulio__: if the output of uname -a mentions SMP, it is already enabled for you
<democracy> Hi, Netham45.
<metalluver222> ... it says Found encrypted dvd
<intelikey> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> dcss i believe it is metalluver222
<intelikey> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<posingaspopular> erm DeCSS
<intelikey> slestak ^
<metalluver222> thank you
<slestak> intelikey: yes?
<gould> hola a todos
<intelikey> !es | gould
<ubotu> gould: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<slestak> man, Network Manager needs some work.  Uses some serious cpu cycles on my laptop.
<gould> ok thx
<tulio__> slestak: #2 SMP
<tulio__> something like that
<tulio__> and more things
<slestak> tulio__: yes, that give your hostname, kernel lots of stuff
<slestak> !uname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tulio__> thanks man
<tulio__> damn i cant make my button of the interrogation works
<martalli> Type "uname -a"
<martalli> If you want to read more about it, type "man uname" at the terminal
<tulio__> how do i know the version of the kubuntu installed
<intelikey> tulio__ lsb_release -a
<tulio__> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> seems I was guilted into comming here tonight :(
<tulio__> does anyone have a tutorial of how to install beryl and xgl
<tulio__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tulio__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<posingaspopular> Admiral_Chicago, you got hijacked too?
<Admiral_Chicago> yup
<wendy> i need help in spanish for kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> hello room.
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | wendy
<ubotu> wendy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tulio__> !pt-br
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt-br - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago guilted ?  how so ?
<tulio__> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> hey Admiral_Chicago
<tulio__> hehehe
* epimeth salutes
<epimeth> hello Admiral, sir!
<hsystem-x> lol.
<AaronCampbell> how can I boot to a prompt if X isn't starting...
<bonbonthejon> AaronCampbell: if x isn't starting, doesn't it boot to prompt
<_BS_> Any feisty pilot-link'ers here?
<hitmanWilly> AaronCampbell: ctrl-alt-f1,2, etc.
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato :) !!!
<AaronCampbell> bonbonthejon: not for me
<AaronCampbell> hitmanWilly: that's *if* it boots to X
<bonbonthejon> AaronCampbell: look up at hitmanWilly
* Jucato waves back to Admiral_Chicago
<bonbonthejon> AaronCampbell: alt-f1 should boot into console, or else boot into the debug option in grub
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: we got pushed to do more work in the loco channel :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hey BluesKaj, didn't see your msg
<epimeth> ahoy Jucato!
<intelikey> anyone know a way to turn down the "brightness" from software when the hardware is already at minimum ?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago :)
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea, system settings I think has that
<Jucato> hi epimeth
<BluesKaj> np Admiral_Chicago, don't feel too guilty about it :)
<posingaspopular> intelikey, change the setting on the monitor?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago you wouldn't call us krazy would ya ?
<Jucato> intelikey: kcontrol -> Peripherals -> Display? (Although I only see Color & Gamma)
<Admiral_Chicago> KMenu >> System Settings >> Monitor & Display >>  maybe
<intelikey> posingaspopular i just said the hardware was at 0 already.
<intelikey> Jucato console
<Jucato> intelikey: ah...
* Jucato has no idea
<intelikey> but thanks for the gui methood.
<Jucato> wow posingaspopular and Admiral_Chicago
<Jucato> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<posingaspopular> intelikey, ohhh right sorry, i dont speak english too well.
<posingaspopular> xD
<truevox> Wow. I love linux. There's always someone home. :D
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: man Richard told us to do more work in #kubuntu....
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hahaha!
* Jucato was actually wondering why you don't in the first place :P
<Admiral_Chicago> busy as all heck.
<intelikey> they don't like us....
<truevox> Anyone here install Kubuntu on a Dell Lappy?
<Jucato> yeah... :(
<bonbonthejon> truevox: whats the problem
<truevox> Bobbobthejon: Well, it's a question regarding how to get AIGLX up and running with my Intel 915 oriented card.
<Admiral_Chicago> truevox: there is a laptops wiki page.
<epimeth> my samba won't even find itself :-(
<truevox> Admiral_Chicago: Is there? Would it have what I'm looking for? And... can you help me find it?
<truevox> <------ N00b.
<Admiral_Chicago> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Admiral_Chicago> the third link truevox
<truevox> That... is freakin' handy.
<truevox> !hotchix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotchix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> truevox: using it right now
<truevox> Huh. I didn't work so well for me. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> that won't work. it doesn't know everything.
<_BS_> epimeth: Load samba server.
<intelikey> truevox it's not that handy
<truevox> Epimeth: Really? How? One of the laptop wikkys? And thanks Admiral, trying #3 right now.
<epimeth> _BS_: that was about as useful as a fork in a soup eating competition
<bonbonthejon> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<epimeth> truevox: just installed straight out :-)
<epimeth> truevox: just need to install the 915 thingy to make everything perfect, but I'm not stressing
<_BS_> epimeth: (-: Go into your favourite package manager (i.e. synaptic), search samba. The samba server should be eaily seen.
<dffd> ne diyorsunuz
<dffd> amk
<truevox> epimeth: How'd you get it to, uh, run? Did you have to do anything? 'Cuz I installed "Desktop Effects" but that just crashed my comp with a white screen when I ran it.
<dffd> yarraklar
<dffd> :)
<_BS_> epimeth: OK, let's back up. What are you trying to do? / When you said it can't see itself, what do you mean?
<epimeth> _BS_: oh, you misunderstood... I've already configured samba :-)  trust me, I *know* samba... got a pdc running and everything at my old job
<epimeth> _BS_: what I mean is that smb:/ in konq fails... dies... claims that nothing exists
<epimeth> "cannot find any workgroups in your network"
<intelikey>  //
<epimeth> truevox: dunno what "Desktop Effects" is... but I installed beryl with no problems
<Mena> I hope They make Jetaudio also foe linux :)
<lnxkde> someone here uses dual monitors?
<Mena> for*
<lnxkde> Widescreen flatpanel and a CRT 17?
<truevox> epimeth: So... do I just install Beryl? Is that what you did?
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: that is a package in Feisty
<epimeth> truevox: dunno of *you* should just install beryl
<[uti-ypy] > epimeth:  beryl = kubuntu too ?? or gnome only ?
<truevox> lol
<lnxkde> someone here uses dual monitors Widescreen flatpanel and a CRT 17 on nvidia card?
<Admiral_Chicago> [uti-ypy] : both
<intelikey> !beryl > [uti-ypy] 
<bonbonthejon> lnxkde: yeah
<epimeth> truevox: what do you get when you run $glxinfo | grep direct
<lnxkde> bonbonthejon:  can you send me your xorg.conf?
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: wha?
<_BS_> epimeth: Strange. Works for me. Sorry can't help. Feels like you have no master browser / netbios turned off sort of thing. Try rebooting one local machine. After it's been up for a minute, does your smb:/ then at least see that?
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: its for both KDE and GNOME
<bonbonthejon> lnxkde: are you using nvidia driver
<lnxkde> yep
<bonbonthejon> lnxkde: use the NVIDIA settings?
<epimeth> _BS_: I set the lappy as wins server... the lappy is the one I'm complaining about :-p
<epimeth> _BS_: grrrr
<_BS_> epimeth: More importantly / easily, assuming you have 3 machines ... does the other machine browse anything?
<truevox> epimeth: A lot of stuff.
<truevox> truevox@dreamer:~$ lspci|grep VGA
<truevox> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<epimeth> _BS_: the only reason I need this right now is cuz neither of my desktop's burners seem to be working
<truevox> Wait, wrong paste.
<truevox> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<truevox>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<truevox>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<truevox>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<truevox>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: what is????
<intelikey> i tried yestergo to get nvidia to work, and successfully failed miserably at it.  had to go back to nv.     tried everything on the page too.
<epimeth> truevox: that doesn't make sense... you shouldn't get more than one thing for grep direct
<_BS_> epimeth: But for that purpose, wins shouldn't be needed.
<epimeth> _BS_: I'll try :-)
<epimeth> _BS_: I know... figured it can't hurt
<tulio__> is there any other software manager for kubuntu then adept
<truevox> No, the first paste was from a previous command.
<cotyrothery> So what programe should i get for coding
<intelikey> tulio__ snyaptic
<cotyrothery> I need a programe for coding in c++
<truevox> epimeth: Just the second part, after X Error etc.
<intelikey> tulio__ cli   apt aptitude and dselect
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: kate is good, or kdevelop
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> thanks
<Jucato> cotyrothery: if you're just beginning, any text editor will do. Kate for GUI, vim/emacs for command line stuff if you want
<Jucato> KDevelop is a full IDE
<cotyrothery> i like the full ide
<epimeth> truevox: 'direct' doesn't even appear there....
<_BS_> epimeth: Regardless, where you're headed isn't wrong, but you'd want one of the desktops to be wins server. De-complicate your life for a second, turn off wins server [which by the way, won't see a machine until it boots and reports to the wins server] , then see what happens. A master browser should be decided upon by the machines in the meantime. Once all works (or even if not?) turn wins on on a desktop. Do the other 2 now browse each other ok,
<_BS_> after each reboots?
<epimeth> truevox: you sure you doing this correctly? :-)
<truevox> truevox@dreamer:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<truevox> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<truevox>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<truevox>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<truevox>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<truevox>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | truevox
<ubotu> truevox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<epimeth> _BS_: the desktop sees itself, the laptop, *and* a windows desktop
<intelikey> tulio__ or one could use dpkg raw with no frontend which is what all those mentioned are, frontends for dpkg
<truevox> That's what I'm supposed to type, right? I hope... I'm too noobish.
<truevox> Sorry, Admiral. Again, noobish.
<epimeth> _BS_: I'll turn off wins and reboot... maybe it'll find stuff when it's *not* the master browser....
<Admiral_Chicago> its fine, i did that before too
<_BS_> epimeth: Is wins server turn on anywhere else?
<tulio__> damn my kubuntu is giving me so much problems
<tulio__> dont know why
<tulio__> ubuntu just aint like this
<epimeth> _BS_: shouldn't be... also, samba puts its priority level way high, so I guess the desktop is the master browser atm...
<_BS_> epimeth: if so, your laptop lost the election war. Regardless, strange that it didn't suck up a machine list from another wins server.
<yuriy> hmm i have an interesting situation
<yuriy> a friend wants to set up dial-up on a kubuntu machine
<intelikey> tulio__ they are the same os  just different default packages
<epimeth> _BS_: you can say that again... I'll try the reboot... brb
<yuriy> but they don't actually have the service yet -- presumably the earthlink cd should install it and help them sign up
<cotyrothery> i cant find kdevelop on adept manager
<yuriy> but that's a windows installer
<yuriy> so, any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> its in universe
<Jucato> yuriy: I think there's Earthlink for Linux? MEPIS has an icon for it on their desktop
<Jucato> cotyrothery: enable the universe repository
<bonbonthejon> yuriy: maybe find the phone numbers
<cotyrothery> ok
<_BS_> epimeth: If no other wins server, then things haven't registered with laptop. Don't know samba wins well enough to be specific, but in Windows you can play inadvertently to say not to become master browser and suck up list from current master browser.
<cotyrothery> how do i enable universe repository
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I have a *ton* of homework to do. I'll help out much later. bbl
<tulio__> intelikey: i know, but things seemed to look a lot more easy in ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tulio__> i cant add repos in the adept
<tulio__> i dont know what to do
<tulio__> my keybord doesnt recognize a button
<intelikey> tulio__ yes gnome majors in dirrect unidimentional ease of use.  whereas kde masters in configurability/customizability
<intelikey> <!sp?>
<tulio__> yeah
<tulio__> i was using ubuntu but i doesnt seem to have the gcc so i tryied the kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> tulio__: you can install it
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic | tulio__
<ubotu> tulio__: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> tulio__ it's not default on any *buntu distro
<intelikey> !b-e | tulio__
<ubotu> tulio__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<epimeth> back!
<epimeth> aaaand
<epimeth> god I hate computers
<posingaspopular> Admiral_Chicago, ttyl, afk for thenight
<intelikey> !keyboard | tulio__ useful keyboard information #
<ubotu> tulio__ useful keyboard information #: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<epimeth> heh... and on the lappy the hebrew appears *before* the english
<cotyrothery> um
<AaronCampbell> I added nvidia-glx via adept.  How do I start using them?  I want to be able to use both of my monitors on my 8800GTS
<cotyrothery> some sites require that i have flash player
<cotyrothery> so what do i do
<charles> I could use some help with gnu java and the new DST
<charles> flashplayer, funny you ask
<epimeth> what kills me is that I had samba set up as not wins support before, when it didn't work... then turned it on, still didn't work... turned it off and it works now
<epimeth> grrr
<tulio__> the keyboard seem to be well configured, at least the other button are ok, but the interrogation doesnt appear
<bonbonthejon> AaronCampbell: did you change xorg.conf
<AaronCampbell> bonbonthejon: nope
<truevox> cotyrothery: What I did, is just installed firefox. Then, when given the option of flashplayer, it'll install it itself.
<truevox> cotyrothery: YMMV, of course.
<bonbonthejon> AaronCampbell: in xorg.conf, change "nv" to "nvidia"
<cotyrothery> how
<Jucato> cotyrothery: you cain install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" from multiverse
<_BS_> epimeth
<epimeth> _BS_: y0
<intelikey> :)
<epimeth> intelikey: whats so funny?
<intelikey> typos can be...
<Jucato> s/cain/can :D
<truevox> epimeth: So, any idea what this stuff means?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12456/
<_BS_> epimeth: Sorry, hit enter when I shouldn't. Two points: In a small enough network (<20?) default mechanisms work fine. Various timeouts / announcements mean when starting/stopping they don't learn of things until something reboots.
<AaronCampbell> bonbonthejon: "grep -in nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf" gives nothing
<charles> is there a way of fixing the DST issue in gnu java?????????
<bonbonthejon> AaronCampbell: look in xorg.conf and see what driver your card is using
<_BS_> epimeth: Means 'computer unhappy'! (-:
<AaronCampbell> vesa
<cotyrothery> hey i have seen people make there monitor act weird with linux
<cotyrothery> were it like a cube that they can move around
<AaronCampbell> bonbonthejon: I tried to change it to "nv" earlier, and when I hit the "test" button, the screen went black for a REALLY long time...I ended up resetting
<epimeth> _BS_: 6 computers, mate... and I keep putting off setting up a proper server, including wins... why do something today when I can do it tomorow?
<epimeth> :-)
<bonbonthejon> AaronCampbell: ok, try changing to nvidia, maybe
<cotyrothery> how can i make my desktop act like that
<epimeth> _BS_: and you meant to send that to truevox... who just left apparently....
<epimeth> and I was gonna help him, too
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: what do you mean
<cotyrothery> like they can click on the side of there screen and move the screen around like its a cube
<bonbonthejon> !beryl | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cotyrothery> ok thanks
<intelikey> lol
<cotyrothery> kubuntu is so FAST
<cotyrothery> im so used to slow windows xp
<_BS_> epimeth: Been there, am there, and going where you are too ... some day. Correct solution: dynamic dns. Set up DHCP / DNS, assign static DHCP entries. Forget for sure next step, but latest (CHS?, forget) DNS server does dynamic. In theory, wins, smb, and the whole netbios nonsense goes away.
<tulio__> how do i look my graphic card details
<epimeth> _BS_: don't forget setting up bind properly!
<bonbonthejon> tulio__: what do you mean, you can look in lspci
<Berto> hi - is there a guide to sound in ubuntu?  i have KDE's sound system off, and i can't run more than one sound app at once.  I would like to use XMMS
<intelikey> tulio__   lshw | less
<_BS_> epimeth: Exactly. All these nitpicky little things, nntp, ident, finger, etc., etc., ETC. ... Why do you think _I_ haven't done it yet EITHER!
<vit> que es esto
<bonbonthejon> !es | vit
<ubotu> vit: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<epimeth> what kills me is I had it all working... then I went "but lets get it working in debian!  kubuntu loads tons of useless packages by default... I want this baby to fly!"  and then didn't save the configs
<intelikey> !sound > Berto
<tulio__> thanks
<cotyrothery> there is one thing i have noticed about kubuntu
<cotyrothery> when i run to many apps
<cotyrothery> the screens pops up with all sorts of colors
<_BS_> epimeth: Yeah, well, at least you know the sorts of things you're looking for. A hint I hope to follow myself when I get that far - I expect once I do it I'll have to present it at my local Linux groups. So I'd better take good notes along the way! (-:
<cotyrothery> then they go away
<cotyrothery> and a blue box comes up telling me to check my screen settings
<Berto> intelikey, thanks.  when I have ARTS running, XMMS's OSS plugin doesn't work though.  And their ALSA one stinks :(  is there OSS emulation?
<intelikey> Berto alsa-oss  ?      i'm not a sound man.
<intelikey> that looks odd .
<Berto> intelikey, ok cool, thanks for the linkage though!
<intelikey> Berto np
<_BS_> epimeth: 'night.
<intelikey> cotyrothery got any swap enabled ?   sounds somewhat like vidio trying to use ram that it don't have.
<cotyrothery> i dont know
<intelikey> free
<cotyrothery> were would i check for that
<intelikey> konsole # free
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> and what do i do once im there
<intelikey> don't panic at the first line that says you have 4m of free ram.  the second line is what you expect from such things.     and the third line lists the swap if any.
<cotyrothery> nothing happend
<intelikey> you typed     free ?
<cotyrothery> yes
<intelikey> and it didn't say anything ?
<cotyrothery> it did
<cotyrothery> but i dont think it is what it should be
<intelikey> ok the third line of info    swap
<cotyrothery> hmm
<intelikey> if it looks like this     Swap:            0          0          0
<cotyrothery> nope
<intelikey> you don't have any swap activated
<cotyrothery> it does not
<cotyrothery> i guess not
<cotyrothery> how would i enable it
* intelikey could have just said    free | grep Swap
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> and show me.
<cotyrothery> nothing happened
<philfo1> how do I find the ID's of my drives so I can mount them?
<hitmanWilly> cotyrothery: did u cap Swap?
<intelikey> philfo1 device id's ?   or fs uuid's ?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> ok now it worked
<cotyrothery> when i caped it
<cotyrothery> Swap:       457812      38140     419672
<intelikey> wow yes you are all used up.
<intelikey> it is not a case of "no swap" it is a case of not enough swap.
<philfo1> devices.  harddrives
<cotyrothery> so what do i do
<intelikey> philfo1 sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> cotyrothery add more
<cotyrothery>    hwo
<cotyrothery> how
<philfo1> fdisk?
<intelikey> cotyrothery you can use a swap file or another partition
<intelikey> philfo1 sudo fdisk -l
<philfo1> heh heh heh  I remember that one from Windows...
<cotyrothery> but how
<philfo1> thanks
<cotyrothery> is there a way to install software i used on windows
<cotyrothery> because i have a wifi max if you heard of it
<cotyrothery> and i need to install its software
<intelikey> cotyrothery sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/.swapfile bs=1024 count=262144 ;sudo mkswap /.swapfile ;sudo swapon /.swapfile   <<<< note that assumes you can spare 256m on the root partition/fs
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: ndiswrapper
<cotyrothery> what is ndiswrapper
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: that will do the wireless, then you can use wine to run programs
<bonbonthejon> !ndiswrapper | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<philfo1> so the commandline to mount harddrives would be : "sudo mount /dev/sda1"  ??
<cotyrothery> ok
<bonbonthejon> philfo1: that only works if its in fstab
<bonbonthejon> philfo1: you need to specify a location to mount to
<intelikey> cotyrothery that is for a file  for a partition you will need to use something like gparted  or qtparted   or cli parted   or some other partitioning tool
<tulio__> can i install compiz and beryl
<daaaman64> I am getting ready to build a new ubunutu box.  Are raptor drives still worth it?
<philfo1> uh... ok
<cotyrothery> i really dont want to mess with it
<cotyrothery> because i might mess somthing up
<cotyrothery> and never get kubuntu working again
<AaronCampbell> Is there any sort of log that would tell me why X keeps booting to a black screen?
<intelikey> if you have the free disk space just add a swapfile
<philfo1> I'm still trying to learn the commands.  give me an example.  I thought they would mount to root that way, but I'm mistaken I guess
<cotyrothery> I'll do that when i get more comfortable
<cotyrothery> with linux
<cotyrothery> right now im just happy to have kubuntu working
<intelikey> and you can    sudo swapon /.swapfile   or   sudo swapoff /.swapfile    at will.   or add an entry in /etc/fstab to activate it on boot
<intelikey> cotyrothery can you dcc send/get  or are you firewalled in ?
<cotyrothery> i will worry about that later
<cotyrothery> i dont know
<cotyrothery> your going to hear that a lot
<cotyrothery> " I dont know "
<cotyrothery> lol
<intelikey> :_
<cotyrothery> n00b ;p
<intelikey> -:- SignOff benderleet: #kubuntu (" Alt-F4")  <<<  :)
<BluesKaj> intelikey ,in etc/fstab it says this :  swap noauto 0 0 ..what do i change to activate swap ?
<dwidmann> hmm, my swap line reads something like this: /dev/sdc5                                       swap    swap    sw                        0       0
<BluesKaj> or anyone who knows ?
<BluesKaj> actually mine has this entry : /dev/hda4 <mount\040point> swap noauto 0 0
<intelikey> BluesKaj  s/noauto/auto/
<BluesKaj> intelikey , do i leave the "noauto" in ?
<dwidmann> uggh, another 45 minutes of unpackaging etc before I get to reboot into my shiny new feisty :( .... oh well, at least the downloading part is done
<intelikey> no s/// means what's in the first // is replaced with what's in the second //
<dwidmann> good old sed
<intelikey> and  s///g   would make the same changes on all occurances
<intelikey> dwidmann yes but it's not just sed.  it's more regex than sed specific isn't it ?
<dwidmann> sudo sed -e s/edgy/feisty/ -i /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<dwidmann> intelikey: I can't be bothered to know
<intelikey> it doesn't bother me to know either  :)
* intelikey plays the word game also.
<dwidmann> hehe
<nicoc> hi all
<bonbonthejon> hi
<inanimate> Does anybody know how to get missing xscreensavers into KDE without using xscreensaver-demo workaround?
<allyppe> how do i install latest mono in hoary?
<bonbonthejon> allyppe: can't you use adept?
<dwidmann> for the latest ... in hoary?
<allyppe> bonbonthejon: i can
<dwidmann> Hmm
<bonbonthejon> allyppe: why are you still using hoary
<dwidmann> you could probably take the debs from the feisty repo .... and all dependencies along with. Probably.
<allyppe> dwidmann: they are incompatible, it seems
<allyppe> dwidmann: keeps on saying "but it won't be installed" or something like that
<Blu3> does kubuntu support vlans?
<allyppe> bonbonthejon: it's quite stable for me
<bonbonthejon> allyppe: its not supported
<dwidmann> allyppe, what's the exact message it gives?
<dwidmann> could be useful to see
<allyppe> dwidmann: something about libc
<allyppe> i can't look now
<allyppe> glibc.
<dwidmann> You can't look now? Hmm, somethinga bout glibc eh?
<ExpositionOfEvil> hey
<dwidmann> Description: GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<dwidmann>  Contains the standard libraries that are used by nearly all programs on
<dwidmann>  the system. This package includes shared versions of the standard C library
<dwidmann>  and the standard math library, as well as many others.
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone got warcraft 3 frozen throne working?
<dwidmann> It could be that if the version of glibc changes that all packages that require it are incompatible, perhaps.
<dwidmann> ExpositionOfEvil: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3126
<intelikey> isn't glibc arch-specific ?
<dwidmann> I'm more than sure it is
<intelikey> like different on 32 & 64 bit  as well as i?86 -vs- other
<dwidmann> Yes, but I'm pretty sure I saw libc6 as one of the major dependencies on well ... everything, kept me from installing debs from sid a while back ... (I like to play with things)
<intelikey> "more than sure"  :)
<dwidmann> hehe
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone got warcraft 3 frozen throne working with cedega?
<dwidmann> 51% ... only another forever to go until these debs are setup
<intelikey> dwidmann yes,  libc6 replaced glibc ?
<dwidmann> I can't recall, I took that description from the libc6 package. My system is under too heavy a load for me to want to look anything up at the moment (I feel like a cripple when I'm without my google :( )
<dwidmann> [23:56]  <-- ExpositionOfEvil has left this channel ("brb having sex.."). <<<<<< I didn't want to know that
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: seconded
<Blu3> don't be afraid of the pen**
<dwidmann> Why not?
<Blu3> why be so insecure?
<intelikey> it seems to me that some "fool" started a thought that has snowballed into a cultural shock wave of stupidity,  you don't have to be "afraid"  of anything to dis-like, detest, or even abhore it.  reguardless of what it is...
<dwidmann> good point intelikey
<BluesKaj> afraid is th term used in order to get ppl to do something they know could be very stupid ..."I dare you" syndrome
<intelikey> yes and only the foolish will fall for it.
<Blu3> i'm guessing that the network manager for kubuntu has no concept of vlans?
<intelikey> what's worse is the well known fact that, that's exactly what it is and yet it works almost 90% of the time anyway.
<Blu3> what's worse is droning on about it on either side of the fence :P
<nicoc> hey, can anyone help me installing beryl??
<intelikey> blu3 worse in what way ?
<nicoc> :D
<BluesKaj> geezus beryl again
<chode> nicoc, beryl site had a good walk thru
<intelikey> !beryl > nicoc
<nicoc> i already take a look
<Blu3> the conversation about sex or the avoidance thereof is in itself just as dislikable to some as the subject itself is to others
<nicoc> but :d
<nicoc> well i'll try again, thanks anyway
<intelikey> Blu3 you made it about that.
<Blu3> no, i was the 3rd person remarking about it
<BluesKaj> sex....bah humbug ! time for bed :) .. nite all
<Blu3> g'nite
<intelikey> BluesKaj gooday mate
<dwidmann> nicoc: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<AaronCampbell> I have an nVidia 8800GTS, and I'm running Kubuntu 7.  I installed nvidia-glx, and ran sudo nvidia-xconfig.  When restarting, I get a black screen.  ctrl+alt+f1 will get me a login, but I can't see it (if I type username, I can see that...upon pressing enter, I see the request for password)
<AaronCampbell> I editted xorg.conf, changing nvidia back to vesa, and it works.
<AaronCampbell> However, I can't use my dual widescreen monitors.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<intelikey> dwidmann i know this system is too low end for beryl or anything like that.   but that's another thing,  i can't even get nvidia installed in a working fasion.
<dwidmann> aaroncampbell, so it's reallyreally using the nvidia drivers right now right? Try running sudo nvidia-settings
<dwidmann> intelikey: I can, but to seperate myself from kwin ... well that I cannot do
<martalli> How do I determine what nvidia driver I have installed?
<dwidmann> nvidia-settings will let you know
<martalli> dwidmann, I have 1.0-9631 - is that the most current?  wine is complaining that it was made for 1.0-9755, but with my 9631 its giving me errors
<martalli> I have a 6600GT, surely I don't need the older driver version?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<dwidmann> I remember 9631 being an old stable ... you may want to upgrade
<martalli> This was a fresh install of kubuntu.  hmm
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey
<intelikey> long C no time
* MilhousePunkRock has finally upgraded to Feisty successfully
<MilhousePunkRock> But I guess that does not belong here...
* dwidmann will be on Feisty in about 10 minutes :D
* intelikey doesn't expect to ever see feisty    or edgy
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Indeed, I am pretty busy right now. So I only come here when troubles occur...
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Sticking to Dapper?
<intelikey> well you already told us it's feisty   so  #ubuntu+1   :)
<intelikey> and yeah LTS
<intelikey> don't offer me LTS unless you mean it.
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Already there...
<intelikey> well whats the issue ?
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: I lately heard that Vista does not have LTS compared to XP, btw...
* intelikey don't do windows
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Some minor stuff, and I want to have the Feisty look, which I saw on the LiveCD.
<intelikey> ah
<dwidmann> later folks, a reboot is required :D
<intelikey> ttfn dwidmann
<MilhousePunkRock> Reboot required? Did he change the kernel?
<intelikey> yeah upgraded to feisth
<intelikey> s/h/y/
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: And about Windows, once my preferred poker client is running on Linux (ETA: never) I can get rid of that thing...
<bonbonthejon> MilhousePunkRock: did you try wine?
<MilhousePunkRock> bonbonthejon: Yes, no avail
<intelikey> or cedega
<bonbonthejon> MilhousePunkRock: how about setting up a virtual machine?
<MilhousePunkRock> It's highly depending on IE, so none of those emulators will help much
<intelikey> hmmm ok.
<bonbonthejon> MilhousePunkRock: virtual machine?
<MilhousePunkRock> bonbonthejon: I did not have time to deal with that yet. I am not one of those hardliners that really needs to get rid of windows...
<bonbonthejon> MilhousePunkRock: alright
<MilhousePunkRock> bonbonthejon: And, IIRC, vmware is not free, is it?
<bonbonthejon> MilhousePunkRock: free as in beer, i think so
<MilhousePunkRock> Know your enemy, as they say...
<intelikey> free as in no money down and no payments.  but not  FOSS free...
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: So if I was a hardliner, that would opt it out already. For now, dual booting is much less of a hassle than setting up a virtual machine.
<intelikey> ok anyone handy and not too busy that could walk me through installing and setting up nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock yeah i have not quarel with that.
<intelikey> oh my.    why is it doing this?    apt-get nvidia-glx-legacy     wants to install  "linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-glx-legacy"   i am running 2.6.15-28-386   ???
<MilhousePunkRock> that sounds like the default dapper kernel to me, intelikey
<intelikey> yesterday it wanted 2.6.15-27-386   now  2.6.15-23-386  ?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock yes it does.  but the updated kernel should be what it gets shouldn't it ?
<intelikey> i'll try it and see what it does... so much for security patches though
<intelikey> and i'll have to reboot to that older kernel
<intelikey> is this another monolog ?
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: See you in a few
<intelikey> ok.
* MilhousePunkRock is trying multitasking right now, TV, Kopete, Konversation and surfing...
<MilhousePunkRock> = parted attention to any of it
<neuraloverload> Hello
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello neuraloverload
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago    oh my.    why is it doing this?    apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy     wants to install  "linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-glx-legacy"   i am running 2.6.15-28-386   ???
<neuraloverload> I have... dun dun dun... a question
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: hold on. i think i have a command for you
<MilhousePunkRock> neuraloverload: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<neuraloverload> I wasnt
<neuraloverload> :P
<intelikey> can i ask ?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: apt-cache showpkg nvidia-glx-legacy
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: No
<neuraloverload> Here goes, I installed a proggy using wget, tar, make and make install
<neuraloverload> how do I uninstall it?
<neuraloverload> Specifically, Aircrack-ng
<MilhousePunkRock> neuraloverload: I am not completely sure, but did you try "make uninstall"?
<neuraloverload> No, I didnt even know there was such a command
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago ok.   and  ?    the kernel is listed in reverse order from 2.6.15-28-386 to 2.6.15-23-386
<Jucato> neuraloverload: if you didn't delete the folder where you ran make, you should be able to do "make uninstall"
<intelikey> so it got the oldest one on the list
<Admiral_Chicago> try pastebining me the output
<neuraloverload> K
<neuraloverload> Ill try it
<neuraloverload> :)
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago can i just dcc it ?
<Alonea> allo dears
<Admiral_Chicago> dunno how to do that in irssi
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Alonea
<intelikey> k
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: how is the fort today?
<Admiral_Chicago> Alonea: Jucato is holding it down as always
<Jucato> :P
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: good! Where is DaSkreech?
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea....
<neuraloverload> Ah ha! Thank you guys, man I feel stupid :P
<Alonea> Jucato: yup. Out Kubuntu go-to guy.
<Alonea> *our
<neuraloverload> Guess we all have to be noobs sometimes
<Alonea> that we do. I get to be a noob a lot!
<neuraloverload> Lol
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago http://pastebin.ca/413165
<MilhousePunkRock> neuraloverload: Does that mean it worked? I just pulled that out of my hat, I tend to stay away from stuff that does not come from the package manager...
<neuraloverload> Yeah
<neuraloverload> I believe it did
<neuraloverload> After I entered the command
<dwidmann> UGHHHHHHH, this is just my luck! (or lack thereof)
<neuraloverload> It said rm -f /some/file/path/here
<neuraloverload> Not exactly like that
<neuraloverload> but similar
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: uname -r tells you what?
<Jucato> iirc that was a sort of packaging bug in Dapper... if memory serves me right (which doesn't happen a lot)
<intelikey> 2.6.15-28-386
<Admiral_Chicago> then you should have no problem
<blankfaze> can i remove components of kubuntu-desktop without removing kubuntu-desktop?
<intelikey> so why did it install Setting up linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 (2.6.15.11-1) ...
<dwidmann> blankfaze: 'fraid not
<Admiral_Chicago> you have that kernel already, it will install the latest one if you didn't
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago ?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes you can dwidmann
<dwidmann> OH? Do tell
<intelikey> <Admiral_Chicago> you have that kernel already,  <<< no i didn't
<blankfaze> for instance i have no use for bluetooth chat/kbtserialchat
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, just grab all the other components
<dwidmann> So, you're saying you can remove one of its dependencies, without forcing it? and not remove the metapackage?
<blankfaze> pita
<blankfaze> why do they make all sorts of lame stuff dependencies then
<blankfaze> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> freddy@omg-gnus:~/Desktop/Galaga-.09$ sudo apt-get remove konversation
<AaronCampbell> dwidmann: you still here?
<intelikey> also in the output of the apt-get was  Setting up linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 (2.6.15-23.39) ...
<ForgeAus> um you know the line in xorg that checks pci bus? does that also check AGP?
<Admiral_Chicago> The following packages will be REMOVED: konversation
<dwidmann> Yeah, I'm here AaronCampbell
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry for the paste, but yes
<ForgeAus> Admiral if it removes it just reinstall after :)
<Admiral_Chicago> dude, hmm, that is starnge
<AaronCampbell> dwidmann: I tried to run nvidia-settings, but it gave a GTK error, so I editted my config back to vesa, and booted back into KDE.
<ForgeAus> assuming you want konversation
<dwidmann> And I'm having a rough time, seem to be a few bugs to work out when it comes to this new upgrade tool
<Admiral_Chicago> the kernel you told me you were usuing was the latest one that nvidia was depending on
<dwidmann> My Grub wasn't updated, so I chrooted in and updated it myself, and I got a kernel panic telling me it couldn't mount the root filesystem :\
<AaronCampbell> dwidmann: then I ran nvidia-settings, and I get a few checkboxes, but no real info.  Looking at the console output I see "ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display"
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago yes.  but look at the list of things it installed
<ForgeAus> I agree Linux with blankfaze it seems like linux is too version depenant
<Admiral_Chicago> ForgeAus: i have kubuntu-desktop installed, i just did apt-get remove konversation. didn't ask about anything else, it would only remove konversation
<ForgeAus> there probably is a reason behind that but from my point of view as a user its annoying and restrictive
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago   the list >>> "linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-glx-legacy"  <<< i am running 2.6.15-28-386   ???
<blankfaze> i just don't understand why there's not an easy way to remove kppp for instance without removing kubuntu-desktop.
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: sec
<blankfaze> i don't have any use for a dialup programme
<ForgeAus> blankfaze because kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<Alonea> i love kernel panics...adept froze in the middle of upgrading some stuff, the kernel included. that was fun to fix without internet
<ForgeAus> all the packages that kubuntu uses as a base are in there which includes kppp...
<ForgeAus> I'm not suprised about that
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, you are on 2.6.15-28-386 and it depends on 2.6.15-28
<ForgeAus> its more a problem when it wants to remove something like ubuntu-minimal!
<Admiral_Chicago> uname -r tells you the kernel that is running
<blankfaze> i understand, but i want *most* of what is in kubuntu-desktop, just not certain parts.  there should be an easier way to accomplish that
<Admiral_Chicago> blankfaze: you can remove it parts without removing all
<blankfaze> admiral chicago:  still not clear on how?
<ForgeAus> blankfaze its really no matter if kubuntu-desktop isn't listed in your distro, theres several utilities that several people will not need
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: if you remove kubuntu-desktop it doesn't remove all of kde.
<ForgeAus> I for one don't need bluetooth for example
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: can you explain in other words for me...
<blankfaze> i know that.
<Jucato> explain what?!
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago check this out.  i tried to apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 linux-image-2.6.15-23-386     and it says this   >>> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<intelikey>   linux-image-2.6.15-23-386* linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386*
<Admiral_Chicago> blankfaze: no offense but i'm being as clear as I think I can be
<intelikey>   nvidia-glx-legacy*
<intelikey> it doesn't seem to care that i'm running uname -r
<intelikey> 2.6.15-28-386
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: you are using 2.16.15-*28*
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> wait i see your problem intelikey
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago yes i am.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i didn't know
<Jucato> intelikey: did you install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-28-386 already?
<Admiral_Chicago> that it wanted to remove the driver as well
<blankfaze> admiral chicago:  well thanks, but it doesn't work like that for me.  selecting to remove konversation selects kubuntu-desktop to be removed too
<intelikey> Jucato yes
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: so remove it.
<Admiral_Chicago> blankfaze: you can ignore that, trust me.
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. and it still wants to remove nvidia-glx when you try to remove those other restricted modules
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: it will not remove anything else.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: exactly
<blankfaze> leejunfan:  kubuntu-desktop has a million dependencies.  i don't want to have to manually readd all that i do want in
<Jucato> blankfaze: you only have to basically worry about the kubuntu-desktop metapackage when dist-upgrading to a new release.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: one of the depends in "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386,nvidia-glx-legacy"
<Jucato> blankfaze: no. removing kubuntu-desktop won't remove others
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, that means it will install a bunch of deps if you install it, but nothing depends on it - so removing it won't remove other packages.
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: if it was going to remove other packages like kdebase, konqueror, etc... they would be listed as well.
<blankfaze> so if i select to remove kubuntu-desktop, it won't remove, say kopete?
<ForgeAus> yes LeeJun but removing other packages removes IT
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: no it wont.
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: right.
<ForgeAus> ie removing kppp will remove kbuuntu-desktop
<ForgeAus> which is a little strange
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes. but that's not what he's worried about
<LeeJunFan> I've been running kubuntu w/o kubuntu-desktop pretty much forever, because I don't like kubuntu-default-settings.
<ForgeAus> I'm not worried about it, wait now I'm confused what IS blankfaze worried about then?
<blankfaze> so... what *will* removing kubuntu-desktop remove??
<Jucato> blankfaze: only itself
<ForgeAus> blankfaze nothing
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: no programs will be removed.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago and Jucato ok i have purged all restricted modules and the older kernels   then... apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-28-386    and it seems to be going to accept that.
<blankfaze> will it remove settings?  anything at all?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: he's worried that removing kubuntu-desktop will remove everything
<ForgeAus> because its a metapackage its a package of packages, its more about what installs when you install it rather than what is removed when you remove it
<ForgeAus> yeah that became pretty obvious recently...
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: good.
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: think of kubuntu-desktop as an alias. instead of you having to install all parts of kubuntu you can install kubuntu-desktop, when you install it - it installs all parts of kubuntu, but you can remove it w/o removing the packages it installed.
<Admiral_Chicago> that is an odd error
<blankfaze> so if i run apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop... you are saying NOTHING will change?
<intelikey> ok it did   Setting up nvidia-glx-legacy (1.0.7174+2.6.15.12-28.1) ...
<Jucato> intelikey: finally!
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i would mark as a dependency issue in LP
<Jucato> blankfaze: I'm saying that only the kubuntu-desktop package, that package only will be removed
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: it should look for >= and not a certain kernel
<intelikey> ok now what  ?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago yes indeed.
<Jucato> blankfaze: it's just a meta-package. it has no settings, it does nothing except tell apt to install all those other packages
<blankfaze> because i could have sworn that i hosed my machine doing something like that before
<ForgeAus> blankfaze possibly but not with kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago ok now howto get it to work with nvidia in place of nv ?   do i need to modprobe anything ?
<Admiral_Chicago> blankfaze: the reason that package exists is so that someone on GNOME or Xfce can install KDE as kubuntu would behave with an install CD
<aaroncampbell_> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12469/
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: not that I know of
<ForgeAus> more like a system-dependant package like ubuntu-minimal or kde-base or something
<intelikey> ok.
<blankfaze> but what i am trying to ascertain, if i just ran apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop... no programmes would be removed, no settings changed, no discernable change of any kind other than kubuntu-desktop would show as not installed?
<intelikey> changed xorg.conf form           Driver          "nv"   or   "nvidia"     is that all ?
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: is my font fuzzy? no! :)
<blankfaze> lol
<blankfaze> just trying to be careful.  i have fuxxxored my system like twice in the month or so since i migrated to linux
<dwidmann> aaroncampbell_ I'm not really sure what those could be ...
<aaroncampbell_> ok, I'll try again in the morning
<ForgeAus> blankfaze it might be useful to you to virtualize your linux until you get used to it?
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: bah, don't be a baby :) I hosed a running 5000 client mailserver once and I didn't make so much noise over it :)
<intelikey> blankfaze correct. no noticable differance
<blankfaze> nah.  i am a firm believer that you learn from mistakes lol
<ScarFreewill> my printer stoped working any one else having a problem with that?
<ForgeAus> I agree... and boy have I made some mistakes with linux since I got it
<dwidmann> I guess I'll fix my kernel problem in the morning, if I wake up before noon anyway ...
<ForgeAus> I'm guessing jucato will probably back that statement up...
<LeeJunFan> blankfaze: me too. That's why I don't use windows - it was a mistake :)
<ForgeAus> too many people think windows requires a reinstallation at the first sign of trouble :(
<Admiral_Chicago> everyone makes mistakes, i did all the tyme
<Admiral_Chicago> time*
<ForgeAus> I'm still on the same XP installation as well over a 2 years ago
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: true.
<ForgeAus> although it did recently die on me I managed to revive it
<ForgeAus> still not sure entirely quite how yet tho
<ForgeAus> anyway back to kubuntu
<intelikey> do i need to run  "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"  what does that do ?
<blankfaze> i am a lot happier since i migrated from windows.  a lot of things are easier.  more control if you know what you're doing.  a lot more secure.  good feeling of using foss
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: My biggest complain w/ windows is even about the stability or security, it's the inflexability and the fact that even the simplest little program on it has nagware and costs $30+ dollars shareware.
<Jucato> intelikey: it enables the nvidia driver... modifiying xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> um? is that meant to be a line in the xorg.conf "nvidia-glx-config" "enable" ?
<LeeJunFan> s/is even/isn't even
<ForgeAus> LeeJun some do yeah
<intelikey> Jucato then my editing xorg circumvents that actually being useful ?
<ForgeAus> but there is foss for windows as well
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. sort of... but sometimes you still need to edit manually anyway...
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: yeah, I use it and offer it to customers whenever possible.
<ForgeAus> hehe like openoffice.org I'm guessing
<intelikey> Jucato i was just look in /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config  it's a shell script and it depends on being ran from within x ....
<LeeJunFan> I've still got windows on my system, hardly ever used, just for flight sims, which I can't remember the last time I've played. But I've only re-installed XP once in over 2 yrs. On the other hand I've had servers with uptimes over 2 years.
<LeeJunFan> with linux of course.
<Jucato> intelikey: actually, I think it will complain if you run it from w/in X
<MilhousePunkRock> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: yeah, openoffice, firefox, gimp, gaim, etc..
<intelikey> Jucato yeah actually that test only setup a message you're right
<Jucato> intelikey: I'm right? and w/o looking at the code? *gasps*
<blankfaze> is there a font manager in kde anywhere?
<Admiral_Chicago> blankfaze: Kmenu >> system settings
<intelikey> :)
<blankfaze> admiral chicago:  for managing/installing/removing fonts, not selecting them for display...
<Admiral_Chicago> then appearance
<Jucato> blankfaze: System Settings -> Appearance -> Font Installer
<blankfaze> oh weird
<blankfaze> missed that.  sorry
<blankfaze> does anyone know off-hand what format preinstall fonts like bitsream vera are in?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago and Jucato  one thing that running the command(sudo nvidia-glx-config enable) does is  "modprobe nvidia"  so i do need to do that... but   modprobe nvidia fails     modprobe nvidia-agp works    is that the reason that nvidia wont work for me ?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, could open up /etc/modprobe iirc that folder.
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't use that package very much, not sure
<blankfaze> the icon for most look like truetype but i am not sure
<Jucato> intelikey: that I don't know... :/
<intelikey> ok i'll keep pecking away at this...
* Jucato transforms intelikey into a bird... "abraKadabra!"
<[xelent] > What media player is this http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs14/f/2007/085/a/1/Linux_X_by_binyaryar.png
<blankfaze> why doesn't that font installer appear in kcontrol?  is it a kubuntu-only thing?
<intelikey> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> [xelent] : never seen it before
<Jucato> blankfaze: kcontrol - system administration
<Jucato> a GNOME app?
<blankfaze> oh neat k
<Jucato> very nice desktop though :)
<intelikey> yipe !   lost root.
* Jucato chops the trunk
<intelikey> that requires a reboot.         </grubmles & hits the reset>
<Jucato> :P
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: high security :)
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yes i guess
<spurcell_portabl> Any developer sorts in here who might be able to give advice on creating a .deb file?
<Jucato> !packaging | spurcell_portabl
<ubotu> spurcell_portabl: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Locomotor> hola a todos
<spurcell_portabl> Thank you ubotu.
<Jucato> !thanks | spurcell_portabl
<ubotu> spurcell_portabl: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> now laugh.   laugh all ya want.
* Jucato laughs.. but why?
<intelikey> cause i had to reboot ?
<Jucato> ok
* Jucato goes on laughing
<intelikey> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_legacy (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/volatile/nvidia_legacy.ko): No such device
<Locomotor> hace un link simbolico
<Locomotor> con ln -s
<openstandards> has anyone packaged up any of the oxygen icons yet?
<a-u-123> waaa i want some help if someone would be so kind. my mouse buttons  6 and 7 dont go back and forth, mouse button 6 does the same as 3. 7 as 2, i just to config xconf and not install imwheel
<intelikey> lsmod reveils     agpgart                34888  1 nvidia_agp
<nicoc> how can i know if i have the lastest ATI driver??
<intelikey> but modprobe nvidia fails as per above message ^
<Locomotor> you have just compiled the nvidia driver?
<intelikey> nope binary driver from the repo
<Locomotor> I have installed from the official binary package
<Locomotor> and no problems like you describe
<Locomotor> this was 20 min ago
<Locomotor> :)
<intelikey> different hardware
<Jucato> openstandards: they will not be packaged for KDE 3.5.x
<Locomotor> may be
<Locomotor> i have an integrated 6100
<intelikey> no maybe to it.  mines an AGP nvidia riva128
<Locomotor> did you try depmod -a?
<openstandards> i hope kde 4 will be more attractive 3.5 is ugly
<intelikey> Locomotor have now
<Locomotor> what? sorry but my english is very poor
<intelikey> openstandards how can you say that ?   kde has not "look" of it's own really, it's all in the theemes
<intelikey> <Locomotor> did you try depmod -a? <intelikey> Locomotor i have now
<Locomotor> ok
<intelikey> openstandards find a theem you like and then configure it to be 'beautiful' in your eyes
<Alonea> intelikey: shouldn't you be able to make your own theme if you really wanted to?
<intelikey> sure Alonea   and you can
<nick_> is there an IM client that handles msn better than kapote?
<intelikey> gaim  maybe ?
<openstandards> amsn
<Alonea> intelikey: yup, just need to get reaaaal bored and have a lot of work I want to ignore.
<intelikey> Alonea yep that's all
<intelikey> :)
<nick_> gaim/amsn?
<nick_> or was gaim something else
<openstandards> amsn is probably  better when it comes to dealing with msn
<intelikey> nick_ try amsn
<LeeJunFan> what's wrong with kopete for msn? I haven't noticed any problems with it.
<openstandards> the file transfer on gaim sucks, and no video either
<Alonea> intelikey: hmmm, maybe a matrix like theme? Or red metal looking...there was a red color theme on winamp that I really liked that I could sorta copy...
<nick_> im gonna try amsn
<nick_> i miss being able to play wheel of fotrune in msn LOL
<cotyrothery> I have a few questions
<cotyrothery> I was wondering what can i do with apache
<Alonea> isn't there a way to get the actual latest MSN to work with wine, or is that a no?
<a-u-51> buttonmapping did it, im a noob if anyone wondered...
<intelikey> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 812 kB
<openstandards> nick_: is that what you want msn for because if it is then you're out of luck
<cotyrothery> i woule like to get it setup on my computer
<netdaemon> Alonea: why would you want it?
<cotyrothery> But i would like to now if with it i can have my own site or what is its perpose
<intelikey> !lamp > cotyrothery
<nick_> lol...no
<nick_> would be nice though
<cotyrothery> so what would i do with it
<Locomotor> you need to read a little
<cotyrothery> i have
<a-u-51> !info avahi
<ubotu> Package avahi does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<cotyrothery> i cant find what i need to read
<intelikey> cotyrothery apache is a full grown web-server for the http and https protocols.
<cotyrothery> yeah i know
<intelikey> check your pm's
<Locomotor> just google for it
<cotyrothery> i heard that people put it on there computer and use there computers as servers
<Locomotor> how to set up apache
<Alonea> netdaemon: lets see, the video was nice, the sharing folders was especially nice, and I liked the looks of it. I just miss it. I mean, gaim has it good points too, but I still prefer the original MSN program.
<intelikey> !lamp > Locomotor
<openstandards> cotyrothery: i personally wouldn't run a http server on a home connection
<intelikey> and check your pm's
<cotyrothery> i did
<cotyrothery> what is it
<openstandards> purely because of the upstream of your connection
<cotyrothery> so could i make like a .com site and run it off my computer?
<intelikey> apache = s/band-width/band-narrow-ness/g
<Locomotor> you need to register domain too
<openstandards> you could but you wouldn't own the domain name
<cotyrothery> and your computer always has to be  on
<cotyrothery> i have a sub domain
<openstandards> its cheaper these days with a host
<intelikey> and yes you could if you regester the domain
<cotyrothery> cool
<Locomotor> first you should try it in a lan
<cotyrothery> im about to download wine
<cotyrothery> i have been having some trouble with kdevelop
<cotyrothery> i cant get it to make the installation
<wolferine> looking to setup Realplayer, in the Ubuntu guide, it tells me to
<intelikey> cotyrothery careful you don't dl to much at one time
<cotyrothery> why
<intelikey> too much wine ...
<wolferine> then edit the startup script (/usr/lib/realplay-10.0.8/realplay) and changed line 73
<intelikey> :)
<cotyrothery> LOL
<wolferine> and I need to make sure: Make sure you have ALSA OSS driver.
<intelikey> don't want you penguin eneberateddd
<cotyrothery> there are so many apps
<cotyrothery> i am loving this
<cotyrothery> its a whole nother world
<wolferine> my sounds controls tell me I am using Alsa mixer
<intelikey> cotyrothery yes.
<Locomotor> is like win 95...a new experince... XD
<cotyrothery> not like microsoft were i have to rack out doo
<wolferine> so am I not using the ALSA OSS driver maybe, as I get this:  realplay
<wolferine> /usr/bin/realplay: 78: aoss: not found
<nick_> windows 3.1 kicked butt
<nick_> i still use it
<nick_> :-P
<cotyrothery> I think that spending 100 to 200 dollors on xp is insane
<Locomotor> jajaa
<ForgeAus> really?
<ForgeAus> I'm going to reinstall it later
<ForgeAus> when my dos partition gets back up and running
<nick_> I think wasting your time downloading and pirating XP is insane.....even if it does work
<cotyrothery> I dont
<intelikey> nick_ for it's day it did but that day ended in about 3 hours after the release...
<cotyrothery> never did
<ForgeAus> sysing over is ok but I have too many boot managers on that drive, I need to somehow reinstate my NTLDR along with it then put grub on
<cotyrothery> for one thing all i had were problems with xp
<cotyrothery> i have been waiting to get rid of it for awhile
<wolferine> zzzzz
<wolferine> anyone, audio drivers...
<ForgeAus> hehe cotyro then get ready for a whole new set of *nix problems :)
<cotyrothery> and now its gone witht the dust
<ForgeAus> every os has its problems
<nick_> I may try vista if i can obtain a legal copy from my work
<ForgeAus> nick I don't recommend it
<intelikey> cotyrothery heh i installed xp to see if i wanted it... took me two days to say "never again"   hehhe
<cotyrothery> Bring them on
<nick_> but it *seems they may have went overboard on the DRM
<cotyrothery> LOL
<a-u-51> wolferine try using mplayer instead of realplayer, itll play real files
<wolferine> really?
<ForgeAus> lol intellikey, I don't think you gave it enough of a chance
<cotyrothery> intelikey: what did you not like
<wolferine> streaming too?
<Cugel> wolferine: yes.
<intelikey> cotyrothery everything,
<ForgeAus> but thats ok I can't see you ever really warming up to it
<cotyrothery> me to
<ForgeAus> so I wouldn't suggest reattempting it
<cotyrothery> Over priced software also
<carl_> Does anyone know how to configure a Mail Partner? (revision 1.8)
<a-u-51> get mozilla plugin for mplayer in ur package manager
<ForgeAus> its too unlike what your used to
<a-u-51> aswell as mplayer itself
<wolferine> well, what do you know
<wolferine> it does
<cotyrothery> Now that i have kubuntu im going to go and spend some money on some HD's
<intelikey> cotyrothery but most of all the fact that it would outrightly "lie" to you.   i'd tell it to do blah and it would say ok done   but it never was done....  i will not tolerate that.  period
<cotyrothery> and a burner
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> me neither
<cotyrothery> plus all the dumb registry problems i had
<intelikey> then there was the eula   'that any sane human would have to "lie" to accept.'
<cotyrothery> so many problems everyday
<cotyrothery> It took 30 mins to and hour to sign in to windows
<Locomotor> how much cost an vista license? i really dont know...
<intelikey> and i don't like being a lier.
<cotyrothery> plus windows randomly shut down on me
<cotyrothery> or with windows there are so many viruses out htere
<cotyrothery> there
<nick_> Im not going 100% linux because my new printer doesnt work, i need windows software for work, too many programs need windows and I have alot of problems with government sites in linux (for instance i just tried to pay my liscence fee online and after I hit submit it froze so  had to close and do it again...but it charged me twice)
<intelikey> and the forced "online regesteration"   i mean hey if i don't want to regester that should be my business, not M$'s
<nick_> but i dont particularly like windows, i just need it
<cotyrothery> yeah
<wolferine> wow
<wolferine> but does it play RAM files BAD
<a-u-51> annoying prob with mplayer though, if anyone knows the solution plz speak, i have to play streaming stuff in fullscreen to see it, or fullscreen then minimize and itll worked in normal mode
<cotyrothery> Is it possible to have tons of HD's
<nick_> i need a plug in so i can watch non flash videos in firefox or konqerer
<cotyrothery> that are internal
<wolferine> tons?
<cotyrothery> yeah like 10
<wolferine> u have alot of cash to spend?
<cotyrothery> yep
<Locomotor> i dont think so
<wolferine> i doubt that
<cotyrothery> lol
<nick_> any streaming media says "click here to download plug in" and it says theres none available
<cotyrothery> over time
<Locomotor> that's depend of motherboard and chipset
<intelikey> nick_ that's one thing i just don't do.   pay/buy anything online
<nick_> im nervous about it too
<cotyrothery> I want a few drives just so i can have diffrent linuxs on each
<nick_> but i figured "hey its a government website"
* intelikey just refuses
<Locomotor> you can partition with a few disks
<nick_> anyone from canada?
<wolferine> so ill ask again
<cotyrothery> im scared to partion
<cotyrothery> I would like to install my ubuntu and edubuntu cds
<cotyrothery> but im scared that i might mess up what i have
<wolferine> how can I confirm I have the ALSA OSS driver.
<wolferine> ?
<Locomotor> is too easy, but if you scare, then one os by disk is a good choice
<Dragoonboy> evening all... anyone know anything about ATI driver installs? im having issues
<intelikey> i have installed four os's per hd  and one os per three hd's   ...
<wolferine> cotyrothery, seems your a bit too green for ubuntu
<cotyrothery> hmmm
<cotyrothery> whats wrong with that
<cotyrothery> i love ubuntu
<wolferine> im sure you do
<intelikey> cotyrothery nothing. don't let it get to ya.
<cotyrothery> i have all there os's
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> maybe one day i might be programming for it
<cotyrothery> helping out with it
<nick_> is there any real difference between ubuntu and kubuntu either than the look?
<Locomotor> and you should try beryl
<intelikey> wolferine lsmod | grep oss
<cotyrothery> were do i get beryl
<Dragoonboy> or can anyone assist in installing the fglrx drivers?
<Locomotor> nop , ubuntu is gnome and kubuntu kde
<nick_> wich is better?
<nick_> i guess, wich 'looks' better
<wolferine> cotyrothery, google ubuntu manual
<Locomotor> i like kde
<wolferine> its all in there
<intelikey> !beryl > cotyrothery it can be trubblesum but ...
<Locomotor> but is a free world
<nick_> im liking the kde too....then again never tried gnome
<cotyrothery> it takes me to a forum
<wolferine> intelikey, this is great, but am I looking for something specific?
<cotyrothery> for some reason i cant get ubuntu to start up correctly
<cotyrothery> anyways
<cotyrothery> it frezzes
<cotyrothery> and acts weird
<wolferine> for example, if I am not using an alsa oss
<intelikey> you wanted to know if alsa-oss support was present.  look and see wolferine
<Dragoonboy> does anyone see me typing?
<Locomotor> cotyrothery, try searching beryl videos on youtube
<cotyrothery> there cool
<wolferine> intelikey, thanks
<a-u-51> loco what ati card do u have?
<intelikey> np
<cotyrothery> people doing all sorts of things with the windows
<nick_> dragon...yes but its busy lol
<Locomotor> jaja
<wolferine> how do I setup an ALSA OSS driver for my sound??
<Dragoonboy> oh, just checking... I didnt know if nickserv and I were getting along....
<Locomotor> alsa-conf?
<Locomotor> i really dont remember
<intelikey> wolferine sudo modprobe snd-alsa-oss      i think   you can use bash completion to check the name.
<cotyrothery> so how do i set up wine
<cotyrothery> im reading the readme
<wolferine> cotyrothery, read the manual
<cotyrothery> i am
<wolferine> then dont ask, read
<cotyrothery> i clicked on ./tools/wineinstall
<cotyrothery> nothing happened
<wolferine> intelikey, FATAL: Module snd_alsa_oss not found.
<cotyrothery> unless i do it through konsole
<cotyrothery> ??
<wolferine> cotyrothery, u should really take ppls advice
<Dragoonboy> well, when someone gets a chance: I installed fglrx via synaptic. However I can't get xorg to utilize the driver. xorg.conf will only work with "vesa" as the driver. anyone have any ideas?
<Locomotor> at least you should get a more detailed description of error
<intelikey> cotyrothery if you installed it it is "setup"  do you mean "configure it" ?  or  "use it" ?
<intelikey> wolferine so use bash completion to find the correct name.
<wolferine> for what?
<intelikey> for what you want
<cotyrothery> I just downloaded it
<cotyrothery> and it says something about wineinstall
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> !info wine
<wolferine> intelikey, if I dont know what it is, how would I go about looking for it?
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<openstandards> cotyrothery: when you say you downloaded it you used the package manager right?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> it was not in the package manager
<openstandards> it is
<cotyrothery> so i downloaded it from softpedia
<wolferine> cotyrothery, read the ubuntu guide
<wolferine> it has it all
<cotyrothery> i put in wine
<cotyrothery> nothing came up
<openstandards> cotyrothery: 1. always try to use the package manager you'll get problems later on if you don't
<intelikey> wolferine    in the koncole     . /etc/bash_completion    <<<< the dot is important.    then  >>>  sudo modprobe snd-[tab] [tab]   <<< it should ask if you want to view the whole list.
<intelikey> wolferine [tab]   means hit the tab key
<wolferine> in the koncole     . /etc/bash_completion    <<<< the dot is important. <-- what is that all about
<openstandards> cotyrothery: http://ubuntuguide.org/ visit that
<openstandards> have a read and then ask questions :P
<intelikey> cotyrothery you see the guy that was on to you ^ how helpless he is...
<intelikey> wolferine it means run that.
<wolferine> run what?
<intelikey> yes that's right wolferine i'm finished.
<wolferine> ?
<wolferine> your finished, good to hear
<wolferine> now what did you mean exactly?
<a-u-51> crazy
<cotyrothery> what is happening
<a-u-51> world coming to an end
<intelikey> cotyrothery net split
<intelikey> cotyrothery one server got de-sync'd from the others.
<cotyrothery> what is going on
<wolferine> intel, what did you mean about running that command?
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> wierd
<cotyrothery> that was cool
<intelikey> it happens some times.
<openstandards> cotyrothery: a net split, basically those on another server get disconnected they will rejoin again soon
<cotyrothery> I cant wait until the next
<cotyrothery> ok
<openstandards> net splits are fun
<cotyrothery> yeah
<cotyrothery> i thought i was going to be by myself
<openstandards> binks: get back to bed its too early to be up
<openstandards> its like 7
<intelikey> there is only one server with less than 10 in this channel... and it has 4 so you wouldn't be alone...
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> well that would have been cool
<cotyrothery> only a few of us
<cotyrothery> why are there so many on
<intelikey> other networks, other channels you can have that all the time.   if you want a big channel try #ubuntu
<wolferine> intelikey, what were you trying to explain?
<openstandards> intelikey: ubuntu is a nightmare its so hard helping in that channel
<intelikey> openstandards i know.
<intelikey> openstandards i tried #debian  they don't allow my user name...
<openstandards> the pace of this channel is a lot nicer
<openstandards> how comes?
<intelikey> /whois me
<netdaemon> has anyone bought from system 76?
<binks> openstandards: how do u now where i am ffs
<intelikey> openstandards i didn't say my "nickname" i said "user name"
<binks> lol that is
<cotyrothery> anyone have a psp
<wolferine> your just full of questions tonight
<cotyrothery> i love my psp and i love kubutu
<wolferine> all across the board
<cotyrothery> yes i am
<cotyrothery> yep
<openstandards>  binks has joined this channel (n=binks@82-38-226-77.cable.ubr03.wake.blueyonder.co.uk). <-- thats how
<cotyrothery> well how would you be
<wolferine> you want to know what I had for supper tonight too?
<cotyrothery> if you just go kubuntu installed
<cotyrothery> nope
<cotyrothery> lol
<wolferine> good
<cotyrothery> going by your name it probley was not to good
<binks> oh i see lol you near by then and im up cos the kids are up and i need to get avidemux running
<openstandards> ahh
<cotyrothery> what do wolferines eat
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<openstandards> intelikey: logged in as root? you insane?
<intelikey> openstandards no
<openstandards> i was going to say
<openstandards> brb need more caffine
<shinigami> security.ubuntu.com is down?
<openstandards> i'm starting to feel rough too much coffee
<cotyrothery> thats my problem
<cotyrothery> i have had to much coffee
<Jucato> shinigami: not from my end
<intelikey> but openstandards if i tried to login to your box as "vir"  would there be an account by that name with a password that a script could crack given a little time ?     and if so would i not then have full root access to your box ?     so i use a "username"   and root is generic
<cotyrothery> great now i cant get in to adept
<intelikey> cotyrothery something already using dpkg ?
<cotyrothery> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<cotyrothery> yes i am
<cotyrothery> it wont start
<cotyrothery> it gives me an error
<intelikey> can't have but one thing using dpkg at a time that's a safty feature
<cotyrothery> i only have one
<firecrotch> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> cotyrothery update-manager ?
<cotyrothery> that is not what happened
<shinigami> 99% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)]                      for a longggg time
<openstandards> intelikey: it would take a long time to brute force my password its quite a secure password :)
<firecrotch> cotyrothery: It doesn't necessarily have to crash to leave the database locked
<shinigami> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<openstandards> no ssh and behind a hardware firewall :)
<cotyrothery> nothing locks
<firecrotch> cotyrothery:  What is the error that you get then?
<cotyrothery> hold on
<cotyrothery> let me get it again
<intelikey> openstandards well mines not.  it's only mmmmm  35 chars will upper lower and numeric plus other printable chars...  so not to secure
<cotyrothery> could not open cache
<intelikey> openstandards but even at that the account doesn't have sudoer access
<cotyrothery> The APT Database could not be opened!
<openstandards> damn thats more insane than my set up
<firecrotch> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<firecrotch> cotyrothery: that's what you need
<cotyrothery> ok
<shinigami> could anyone do a apt-get update now? im still stuck at security.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> shinigami testing now for you.
<shinigami> pinging security.ubuntu.com works :<
<firecrotch> security.ubuntu.com is indeed being slow.
<intelikey> seems to work under dapper
<firecrotch> the archive is being updated
<shinigami> k..im using edgy
<wolferine> is there a .iso with the 7 beta available now?
<intelikey> ummm maybe i spoke too soon.
<cotyrothery> that is not working
<intelikey> shinigami fear not.   i'm hung at   [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)]   also.
<firecrotch> Yeah, security.ubuntu.com redirects packets to auckland.ubuntu.com, which is having it's archive updated right now
<shinigami> oh yeah.. :) let's wait awhile..
<cotyrothery> if i restart the computer will that solve the problem
<firecrotch> cotyrothery:  it may
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> there ya go.
<intelikey> well i sussposes that i should just remove restricted from this system   nvidia-glx aint a gonna work anyway
<Dragoonboy> hi, can anyone tell me how to downgrade kernels? I need to use an earler verson?
<shinigami> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinigami> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> Dragoonboy are you sure you need to down grade ?
<shinigami> can i install alien without going through apt-get ?
<wolferine> synaptic?
<Dragoonboy> Intelikey: yes, You have to recompile the kernel module after each kernel update! NOTE: the fglrx source code requires Linux 2.6.19 or lower. It is not yet prepared for 2.6.20.
<Dragoonboy> thats per the wiki
<Dragoonboy> and im using 2.6.20
<intelikey> apt-get install linux-image-<version>
<Dragoonboy> ah, at least something is simple
<Dragoonboy> thanks
<Dragoonboy> can I wget that? and where (if one could?)
<cotyrothery> nope it did not work
<cotyrothery> !adptfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adptfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cotyrothery> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cotyrothery> it locks up
<cotyrothery> i put that in the konsole and then it says password
<cotyrothery> but it wont let me type anything
<Jucato> cotyrothery: you won't see the password you are typing. that's normal
<intelikey> yeah it will.  you won't see it.  just type.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> yep that worked
<cotyrothery> but adept still does not work
<intelikey> you did the second part of that ?
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> so what could be the problem now
<intelikey> cotyrothery it doesn't start minimized or something does it?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<intelikey> so did you     sudo apt-setup           sudo apt-get update    ?
<cotyrothery> let me try
<intelikey> like the error message said to try
<intelikey> some times those error messages know just what you need....
<cotyrothery> its not working
<intelikey> but not always.
<intelikey> what did it error out with ?
<cotyrothery> it tells me there is no such command
<cotyrothery> sudo: apt-setup: command not found
<intelikey> heh i don't have it either.  it was in  hoary and maybe breezy
<Admiral_Chicago> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, anyone know the correct command?
<Admiral_Chicago> col
<Admiral_Chicago> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cotyrothery> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> grr, stupid computer crashed
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago that was the correct command    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> has it changed ?
* intelikey installs adept so he can have all this fun too....
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i know, i needed that...thanks intelikey
* cotyrothery wants adept to work so he can get kdevelop
<Admiral_Chicago> its...in...universe
<Jucato> cotyrothery: you don't need adept to install it
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get install kdevelop"
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> cotyrothery i don't know that they are related, but you may have to wait until the security server is back to normal...
<cotyrothery> hmmm..
<cotyrothery> jucato: that command did not work
<intelikey> Jucato his adept wont start.    that's the issue.  and the configure -a didn't fix it.
<Jucato> cotyrothery: what does "sudo dpkg --configure -a" say? (use a pastebin if it's too long)
<cotyrothery> it says nothing
<Jucato> it does nothing?
<cotyrothery> just goes back to prompt
<cotyrothery> on another line
<Jucato> how about "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<Admiral_Chicago> seem to have found a packaging bug...
<Admiral_Chicago> or dependecy error actually
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: edgy or feisty?
<intelikey> too long = more than two lines.
<Admiral_Chicago> feisty of course :)
<Jucato> "D
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: good. try kcmshell adept
<cotyrothery> i found a bug
<cotyrothery> what is kcmshell adept
<cotyrothery> you forget im a noob ;p
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: what? kcmshell adept? O.o
<Admiral_Chicago> launches adept in a shell that will output any errors
<Admiral_Chicago> isn't that correct Jucato?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> first time I've heard of it...
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago was that one in the dapper install of nvidia-glx-legacy  eariler ?    and who do i need to tell about it.... can't file a normal bug report i'm not regestered.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: kcmshell == command to run kcontrol modules in a shell/window
<cotyrothery> so i did find a bug?
<gelsen> join ubuntu-ro
<Jucato> cotyrothery: no
<gelsen> join #ubuntu-ro
<Jucato> cotyrothery: did you run the second command that I gave?
<cotyrothery> not yet
<cotyrothery> let me go and do that
<cotyrothery> did nothing
<kraut> moin
<bentob0x> ok I have a mount in my fstab that didn't mount because it wasn't powered up at boottime of this machine, how can I re-run my fstab without having to reboot?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: you have to register into Launchpad.net just so we can track the bug with email
<Jucato> cotyrothery: oh btw, are you on Dapper or on Edgy?
<cotyrothery> i dont know
<Admiral_Chicago> bentob0x: sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<Jucato> cotyrothery: Kubuntu 6.06 or Kubuntu 6.10?
<cotyrothery> kubuntu 6.06
<Jucato> cotyrothery: ah... try this "sudo apt-get install kdevelop3"
<intelikey> if    sudo apt-get install -f    returns without error adn adept wont start anymore there is something i'm not fameliar with going on....
<cotyrothery> that did not work
<Jucato> cotyrothery: how did it now work? what does it say?
<cotyrothery> hold on
<Jucato> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
* Kite_DH is away
<cotyrothery> E: Type 'kdevelop' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Admiral_Chicago> problem with the sources most likely
<CarinArr> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> in fact, i know for a fact that it is
<cotyrothery> so what should i do
<CarinArr> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kraut> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<Jucato> cotyrothery: aaah you have a bad sources.list file
<firecrotch> kraut: Yep
<kraut> i got icmp echo requests but couldn't open a socket to tcp 80
<kraut> ah, ok
<intelikey> yep thats the good ole "i edited my sources.list, but now i can't install it'   but.    called   pebcak
<cotyrothery> how did that happen
<Admiral_Chicago> kraut: no
<kraut> firecrotch: do you know any alternativ mirror?
<cotyrothery> I just installed kubuntu
<cotyrothery> how do i already have a bad source file
<firecrotch> kraut: no, sorry
<Jucato> cotyrothery: E: The list of sources could not be read. <---
<cotyrothery> oh
<kraut> firecrotch: hmm, ok. then i'll try it later again
<Jucato> cotyrothery: not a source file. but a sources.list file
<meme-1> What is it with nicks not timing out (or at least taking a long time) I suffer from very inreliable high speed internet... what a pain to get back into IRC. Kubuntu isn't too bad but #fedora is very difficult because you need to be registered before you can chat!
<cotyrothery> so do i go to that site
<meme-1> unreliable NOT inreliable! lol
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, someone around to help with wireless problems
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> cotyrothery and one file in particular   /etc/apt/sources.list
<firecrotch> Admiral_Chicago: What seems to be the problem?
<cotyrothery> ok im on that site
<cotyrothery> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cotyrothery> thats the site im at
<Admiral_Chicago> firecrotch: i have an open source driver, can see the device, its enabled can see all the networks.
<Admiral_Chicago> can't connect
<firecrotch> Admiral_Chicago: Try using knetworkmanager (if you're not already)
<Admiral_Chicago> firecrotch: tried it, will try again
<CarinArr> Admiral_Chicago: it might be worth trying to use iwconfig irectly as well
<Admiral_Chicago> CarinArr: yea, let me try that in a sec
<CarinArr> my wireless card on my desktop is very temperamental and i haven't got it to work with any of the network apps, but i can get it to connect using iwconfig
<Admiral_Chicago> CarinArr: i'll keep that in mind, get back to you in a minute
<cotyrothery> ok it is generating a source.list
<CarinArr> right, am off to work now, but will be online again in 30 minutes or so
<CarinArr> see yous all on in a bit
<cotyrothery> kate came up
<bentob0x> that worked like a charm Admiral_Chicago, thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i see the default gateway IP?
<Admiral_Chicago> np bentob0x...i forgot what i told you...but i'm glad it worked
<netdaemon> ifconfig
<bentob0x> the mounting thing ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> netdaemon: i know, but i need to know where in there. I have that open :)
<Admiral_Chicago> is it the bcast one?
<netdaemon> that would give you the good idea of the subnet
<cotyrothery> i have the new source.list
<cotyrothery> what do i do with ti
<netdaemon> just replace .255 with .1
<netdaemon> ;)
<intelikey> ok i now have adept package manager like everyone else in here... i think i'll start a gui and look at it.     (expecting to hate it...)
<firecrotch> Admiral_Chicago: I believe so
<firecrotch> might be addr: though
<Jucato> intelikey: self-fulfilling prophecy :P
<netdaemon> addr is his address
<cotyrothery> intelikey: what do i do with my newly generated source.list
<Jucato> but Adept has gotten better in Feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> see i'm on my school network, so its hard to figure out imho
<netdaemon> Admiral_Chicago: what does Bcast say?
<Admiral_Chicago> what up posingaspopular :)
<Admiral_Chicago> 10.122.255.255
<netdaemon> 10.122.255.1 is probably the gateway
<posingaspopular> Admiral_Chicago, just got on the comp, had some tea. im not sleeping tonight i think
<posingaspopular> might as well hang out in here
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> Jucato just said expecting.  not that it was definite
<Admiral_Chicago> me neither
<Jucato> intelikey: you can be surprised at how much our expectations shape our actual outcomes :)
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me what i need to do with this source.list
<intelikey> cotyrothery you put it in /etc/apt/
<Jucato> ... I am *NOT* drinking that slimming coffee again! :/
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> is there a command
<Admiral_Chicago> copy and paste...
<intelikey> cotyrothery sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/
<Jucato> cotyrothery: I believe that web page gives you the command
<cotyrothery> it came up in kate
<cotyrothery> so do i just save as
<cotyrothery> in to /etc/apt
<intelikey> if you can.
<intelikey> i doubt you can.
<posingaspopular> Admiral_Chicago, http://www.chicagolug.org/planet/ fourth down
<dirgedoll> i am hella confused. this is the first time i am using linux and i downloaded superkaramba  with ark and dont know what to do next, please help!!!! thanks
<cotyrothery> it want me to overright
<cotyrothery> should i
<intelikey> yeah
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> now it should work right?
<Admiral_Chicago> knetwork manager hangs on configuring device
<Admiral_Chicago> thoughts?
<intelikey> cotyrothery should
<cotyrothery> nope
<cotyrothery> it didn't
<firecrotch> dirgedoll: You have to download what are known as "themes" (similar to Widgets in OS X)
<Jucato> cotyrothery: you have to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<akrus> KNetworkManager is laggy ~_~
<cotyrothery> ok
<Jucato> everytime you edit something in sources.list
<firecrotch> dirgedoll: You can download them from within superkarmaba
<intelikey> Jucato can adept not update ?
<dirgedoll> i dont know how to get superkaramba to work
<Jucato> intelikey: of course it can
<cotyrothery> still not working
<Jucato> (but I was being lazy)
<cotyrothery> says the same thing
<cotyrothery> E: Type 'kdevelop' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, iwconfig doesn't have ESSID like it should...maybe?
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nope... maybe posingaspopular knows?
* Jucato runs and hides
<nonuda_> !kicker-compiz
<Jucato> cotyrothery: that's after running "sudo apt-get update"?
<cotyrothery> should i reinstall kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker-compiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cotyrothery> yes
<firecrotch> dirgedoll: It should be in your K menu, run it and a small blue roundish icon will show up in your system tray.  Right click that and it will let you open the superkaramba window, which will have a "Get Themes" option
<Jucato> !pastebin | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> cotyrothery: use the pastebin to paste the contents of your sources.list
<cotyrothery> i closed them
<posingaspopular> that doesn't make sense to me
<cotyrothery> great
<cotyrothery> now i have this problem
<firecrotch> Admiral_Chicago: Is the network you're trying to connect to using WEP or WPA?
<dirgedoll> it isnt there i have kubuntu 6.06
* intelikey bets dollars against doughnuts that cotyrothery's sources.list never changed.
<Admiral_Chicago> no encryption if thats what you ask
<cotyrothery> could someone give me there
<firecrotch> Admiral_Chicago:  Yeah, I kinda worded that ambiguously...
<intelikey> cotyrothery would you like me to fix that for you ?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> pleeeeasaaase
<firecrotch> Admiral_Chicago: Perhaps they are using MAC address filtering?
<intelikey> cotyrothery i will give you several commands each inside # command is here # marks ok.
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, i know we have to use DHCP to connect
<Admiral_Chicago> that is all you need to connect apparently
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, let me try something
<cotyrothery> intelikey: ok do what you have to do
<intelikey> cotyrothery all of them you run in the konsole.
<intelikey> ok.
<cotyrothery> k
<intelikey> # sudo -i #
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> nothing happened
<intelikey> cotyrothery that should give you a root shell    does it say root in the prompt ?
<posingaspopular> rof. Admiral_Chicago http://wiki.dinosaurseateverybody.com/index.php?title=The_3_Rules_of_Life
<cotyrothery> i get nothing
<cotyrothery> it goes on to another line
<posingaspopular> im blogging that
<Admiral_Chicago> posingaspopular: lets use our other channel
<posingaspopular> ohh right OT
<intelikey> cotyrothery yes but does the prompt have something like   root@hostname./home/blah #  ?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> coty@coty-desktop:~$
<intelikey> did you type what was between # and #  ?
<cotyrothery> yes
<intelikey> don't add the #
<cotyrothery> oh
<intelikey> ok when you get to the root prompt let me know.
<cotyrothery> it wants my password
<intelikey> cotyrothery so give it
<cotyrothery> root@coty-desktop:~#
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> cotyrothery # echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> wait
<intelikey> cotyrothery # echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list #
<cotyrothery> is that what i put in
<cotyrothery> nothing
<intelikey> put that line in  ^    all between  # and #
<cotyrothery> nothing happened
<intelikey> ok we are not looking for output.
<cotyrothery> oh
<intelikey> cotyrothery # echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list #
<firecrotch> cotyrothery: In general, Linux command line stuff only produces output when there are errors, or when it is a command that is requesting output
<intelikey> now that one.   and there will be three more commands after it.
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> cotyrothery # echo "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list #
<intelikey> multiverse
<intelikey> that's not it
<intelikey> pasted wrong.
<intelikey> cotyrothery # echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list #
<intelikey> that's it   ^
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> cotyrothery ok  # apt-get update #
<intelikey> cotyrothery this time there will be output.
<cotyrothery> it is
<cotyrothery> connecting
<intelikey> just kinda watch for Error:  or E:   messages.
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> ah man security is still down....
<intelikey> cotyrothery it may (probably will) time out on the "security" databases    the server is not accepting any traffic still....
<cotyrothery> its working fine
<cotyrothery> it finished
<cotyrothery> now what
<intelikey> ok # apt-get dist-upgrade #    note that will not change the version of kubuntu it will only apply patches and security updates that are avalable
<cotyrothery> it works
<cotyrothery> adept works now
<cotyrothery> thanks
<cotyrothery> do i need to put that in
<intelikey> you shouldn't have srarted adept just yet.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> i closed it
<intelikey> but that's ok.   # exit #
<cotyrothery> im doing the update
<intelikey> ok when it finishes do the exit.
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> and you can do what you will
<cotyrothery> done
<cotyrothery> thanks
<intelikey> and you're welcome
<cotyrothery> man i have no idea what i would so with out your guys
<intelikey> now would you like an explanation of what happened ?
<cotyrothery> sure
<intelikey> ok   i don't know exactly how but somehow you messed up your origenal /etc/apt/sources.list   probably in adept  editing the sources.
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> for some reason now i cant get it to opne
<cotyrothery> open
<intelikey> then when you thought you fixed it  from using that wiesite  you actually didn't change anything because you were not root.
<cotyrothery> it showed that it was loading
<intelikey> then lastly i stepped in with cli solution
<cotyrothery> oh ok
<intelikey> cotyrothery is apt-get still running the update ?
<cotyrothery> no
<intelikey> and does adept work ?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> it shows that it is loading
<cotyrothery> then it goes away
<mackyman> Morning!
<cotyrothery> and nothing happens
<cotyrothery> !morning
<intelikey> ok do this in the konsole # cat /etc/apt/sources.list #  and you can pm me the output.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about morning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> or pastebin which ever you like.
<nonuda_> intelikey, do u know how to make beryl start automatically in kde?
<cotyrothery> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<cotyrothery> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<cotyrothery> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<cotyrothery> that is what i got
<intelikey> nonuda_ no never seen beryl.
<nonuda_> lol..ok then
<intelikey> cotyrothery ok that's still correct.
<cotyrothery> then why is it not loading
<intelikey> try # sudo dpkg --configure -a #
<Admiral_Chicago> nonuda_: have you checked out the beryl wiki on their pages
<Admiral_Chicago> quality stuff
<cotyrothery> nothing happened
<intelikey> it may be the way you are closing adept.   let me experiment with it just a little....
<intelikey> see if it works now.
<cotyrothery> ok
<firecrotch> nonuda_: You need to add a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart to /usr/bin/beryl-manager
<cotyrothery> works
<cotyrothery> i take that back
<cotyrothery> it does not work
<Admiral_Chicago> firecrotch: might want to also create an XGL session in KDM
<cotyrothery> ok it works
<cotyrothery> thanks
<firecrotch> Admiral_Chicago: Why?
<nonuda_> how to add a symlink?
<cotyrothery> now i want to install a few things
<cotyrothery> but there not on the list
<cotyrothery> like wine
<cotyrothery> and kdevelop
<intelikey> cotyrothery for safty sake when closing adept use the adept menu quit button rather than the  [X]   in the corner
<firecrotch> nonuda_: ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manger ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager
<firecrotch> *manager
<cotyrothery> ok
<nonuda_> only that?
<cotyrothery> goodie
<cotyrothery> it now has wine
<cotyrothery> how did that happen
<cotyrothery> it did not have it before
<firecrotch> nonuda_: Yeah, but you may want to follow Admiral_Chicago's advice to create an XGL session in KDM (I'd tell you how, but I don't know myself)
<intelikey> cotyrothery cause i fixed your sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> like I said, the beryl wiki is great at that
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> thanks
<intelikey> it has all official and officially supported repos except backports which can cause trubble and should only be added for specific installs
<cotyrothery> it even has kdevelop
<nonuda_> hmm..got to go to beryl wiki now
<intelikey> but of course.
<cotyrothery> so once wine is downloaded and installed
<cotyrothery> what do i do
<cotyrothery> is there an icon or something
<cotyrothery> that i click on
<intelikey> no   konsole   # wine /path/to/file.exe #    and it will open it's own window and run in it.
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> or you can right click on an executable (file.exe) in konqueror and select open with wine.
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> note; not all windows .exe will run in wine.
<cotyrothery> so if i ever decided to upgrade how would i
<cotyrothery> would i need a burner
<intelikey> and also a side note; in my experance wine is slow slow slow loading  but once the window comes up you are ok.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> thx
<xardias> anyone has problems connecting to icq with kopete just now?
<intelikey> upgrade is fully network supported.
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<cotyrothery> intelikey
<cotyrothery> if you ever get a pps
<intelikey> if you want information on that ^
<cotyrothery> psp
<cotyrothery> i will help you hack it
<intelikey> ok...
<cotyrothery> When hacked it can run unsigned code
<cotyrothery> i even got kubuntu to work on it
<cotyrothery> using bochs
<firecrotch> cotyrothery: You ran Kubuntu on your PSP?!
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> even windows
<cotyrothery> it emulates it
<cotyrothery> you put the disk image on the psp memory stick
<cotyrothery> then start up bochs
<cotyrothery> k i configured wine
<intelikey> hmmm adept is bad slow loading on this old box.
<cotyrothery> how do i get wine to work again
<intelikey> i can install and remove the same package three times from the command line before this adept gets done reading the datbases.
<intelikey> cotyrothery i mentioned two ways  scroll up.
<intelikey> page-up key
<cotyrothery> so confusing
<intelikey> <intelikey> no   konsole   # wine /path/to/file.exe #    and it will open it's own window and run in it.<intelikey> or you can right click on an executable (file.exe) in konqueror and select open with wine.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> so i need to put my cd in
<cotyrothery> because that is what i want to run
<intelikey> if that's where the executabls is
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> lol.   using adept when you actually tell it to install or remove something it tuns the command  apt-get blah blah blah        hehhe
<cotyrothery> its asking for a windows drive
<cotyrothery> what drive should i install
<cotyrothery> it's giveing me drive c
<intelikey> cotyrothery probably needs some .dll 's    do you have an installed windows system ?  if so point it at that.
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> i erased windows
<intelikey> oh wait.  it asking for an "install" location to write to ?
<cotyrothery> yes
<intelikey> try c
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> i think it emulates that in your home dir.
<intelikey> ~/.wine/c:  or something like that
<intelikey> don't recall.
<intelikey> well ok. i used adept one time.  i can remove it from the system now.
<intelikey> i think i'll install minimal on a spare drive....
<intelikey> it's a 1g drive i think i'll partition it.  no need in wasting all that space.
<cotyrothery> im going to try and install edubuntu today
<intelikey> anyone know what the name of the textmode installer is ?
<cotyrothery> oie godie
<cotyrothery> this is so cooool
<cotyrothery> all the developing tools
<intelikey> cotyrothery i think you are going to like linux ...
<cotyrothery> yep
<cotyrothery> i think so to
<cotyrothery> for my first project ever in kubuntu
<intelikey> oh did you install build-essential  ?
<cotyrothery> im going to do a Hello Kubunut
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> why
<cotyrothery> should it
<cotyrothery> i
<intelikey> yes do.
<cotyrothery> what is it
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> you can read about it  ^
<cotyrothery> ok
<os2mac> Hi all, anyone want to hear the status of a dist upgrade?
<intelikey> sure
<cotyrothery> intelikey: i can teach you one line of c++
<os2mac> works great. even fixed my long broken wireless nic....
<intelikey> ok cotyrothery in return i'll teach you a little bash
<cotyrothery> a simple input out put line is
<intelikey> os2mac feisty ?
<cotyrothery> #include <iostream.h>
<intelikey> nice.
<cotyrothery> using namespace std;
<cotyrothery> int main(void)
<cotyrothery> {
<cotyrothery>       cout << "Hello World";
<cotyrothery>         return 0;
<cotyrothery> }
<root> Can I install kubuntu using the livecd of another distro?
<cotyrothery> there you go
<os2mac> yeah.
<intelikey> cotyrothery the most valuable bash command is   # man man #        where the second man is sometimes replaced by other commands.   intro   for example.
<cotyrothery> now compile your work
<os2mac> and I have a broadcom nic.
<cotyrothery> i have never heard of bash
<os2mac> what?
<intelikey> open  konsole   and you are in a bash shell.
<os2mac> you have never heard of bash?
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> never mind
<os2mac> csh, ksh, sh,?
* Kuwanger sighs.  No loop..
<Kuwanger> Well, I guess that means figuring out how to install a boot loader.
<intelikey> Kuwanger which one ?
<cotyrothery> wow time flys
<cotyrothery> its 4:19 am here
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Which one what?
<intelikey> boot loader
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Good question.  Seeing as this live cd seems to be relatively old, I assume its boot loader is too.  So, I'm not sure the logic behind using its boot loader.
<Kuwanger> Not to mention not really knowing how to use its bootloader..
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> check those ^
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Well, I don't have Windows installed.  And, I don't know if I have grub.  Even if I do, it's a rather old version.
<intelikey> doesn't matter about having windows install the process is the same.  it's about installing grub from a liveCD  just go look.
<intelikey> it is apropos
<cotyrothery> how do i compile my work
<cotyrothery> with kdevelop
<intelikey> did you install build-essential ?
<cotyrothery> yes
<intelikey> ok then you do have the gcc compiler installed.
<intelikey> so you are the "code monkey" in that tree... not me.
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> i know
<cotyrothery> but all the IDE's i have used like bloodshed
<cotyrothery> have a button you just click compile
<cotyrothery> i dont see one with kdevelope
<cotyrothery> unless i make a main.c file
<cotyrothery> and a makefile
<cotyrothery> and point it at that
<intelikey> there is probably one in there somewhere.
<cotyrothery> and put in "make"
<intelikey> button
<Kuwanger> intelikey: "The file /mnt/lin/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<Kuwanger> intelikey: That's from doing "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/lin /dev/hda"
<intelikey> hmmmm  file does exist doesn't it ?
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Where?
<intelikey>  /mnt/lin/boot/grub/stage1
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Nope.
<intelikey> or /mnt/lin/boot/grub/stage1*
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Only thing in /mnt/lin/boot/grub is device.map
<myTB|Tanuva> does one of you know if its possible to switch off automounting for specific devices?
<cotyrothery> intelikey: do you get head aches from so many questions everyday?
<myTB|Tanuva> or just turn it on for the cdrom?
<intelikey> Kuwanger ok you can enter a grub shell  and do a root=(hd0,0)    setup        i think.    i'm not much of a grubber...
<cotyrothery> what are some good programes that i should install?
<intelikey> cotyrothery what do you like ?
<os2mac> anyone know how to reorder the OS's in the grub loader?
<cotyrothery> i dont know
<Kuwanger> intelikey: (hd0,1) would be hda2, right?
<cotyrothery> i like anything intresting
<cotyrothery> hmm
<cotyrothery> what do you like
<intelikey> myTB|Tanuva right click the desktop and perferances select to not show the device in question on the desktop  that should keep it from automounting...
<cotyrothery> just throw stuff at me
<myTB|Tanuva> os2mac: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> Kuwanger yessir
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Well, setup (hd0) complains that it can't find the stage1 file.
<cotyrothery> is gimp the best thing close to photoshop
<intelikey> cotyrothery i'm a cli kinda guy you should ask someone that uses kde...
<cotyrothery> what is cli
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> as opposed to gui
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> well i gimp about as good as photoshop
<cotyrothery> or is there better
<intelikey> gimp-shop i think it's called is a skin for gimp that makes it much like ps
<cotyrothery> cool
<intelikey> it's still all gimp underneath
<cotyrothery> yeah
<cotyrothery> Photoshop is the one thing that i did love
<intelikey> i don't guess i've ever seen it
<cotyrothery> im sure you haven't
<cotyrothery> its nice though
<intelikey> Kuwanger sorry.  i really don't know.  maybe Jucato when he's not to busy can help
<intelikey> Kuwanger is grub package installed on the system in question.... that could be the problem...
<myTB|Tanuva> intelikey: that only controls if kde should create such icons, its not setting the same for the automounter...
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Well, seeing as there's a grub-install and a grub, I'd guess yes.
<intelikey> myTB|Tanuva if kde doesn't watch the device it doesn't automount.
<intelikey> Kuwanger didn't know if you chrooted in befor you ran those or not.
<myTB|Tanuva> hmm
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Far as I can see, --root-directory is there to avoid the need for that.
<intelikey> myTB|Tanuva we could be talking about two differant things you don't mean each boot time do you ?
<intelikey> Kuwanger it also avoids using the grub from the installed system  and uses the one from the cd
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Wouldn't that more be a factor of the PATH?
<intelikey> try as root   chroot /mnt/lin     and grub-install /dev/hda
<myTB|Tanuva> intelikey: What I want: that it doesnt mount my usbstick/mp3-player when I plug it in because it mounts it on the wrong folder (changing fstab doesnt work)
<Kuwanger> intelikey: No bash in /mnt/lin.
<intelikey> Kuwanger oh.  thought it was in installed system ?
<Kuwanger> intelikey: Just a live CD.
<firecrotch> !enlightenment
<Kuwanger> I just copied the contents of /S.u.S.E./usr/lib/grub/ to /mnt/lin/boot/grub, and grub-install seems to have worked.
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<coty> intelikey: have i tolled yo about my site
<intelikey> myTB|Tanuva ok.   correct usb is not controlled in fstab most of the time.   but you could put a line in the fstab for the mount using the blkid   that should make it use the same mountpoint each time.
<intelikey> coty no.
<coty> i shortened my name
<coty> from cotyrothery to coty
<intelikey> Kuwanger there you go.
<coty> my site is http://psphackdeving.110mb.com
<intelikey> k
<coty> i have like 132 members
<coty> or more
<coty> Just incase you get a psp you know how to contact me on hacking it
<intelikey> coty install links2 and  # links2 http://psphackdeving.110mb.com  #   sometime.
<intelikey> or elinks
<arturo> hi everyone
<coty> Hmmm
<coty> what is that
<firecrotch> Hi, arturo
<firecrotch> coty: those are text based web browsers
<intelikey> text based web browser
<arturo> anyone available to answer an Edgy upgrade question?
<coty> you lost me on that
<intelikey> arturo not until you ask it.
<llutz> hello all
<arturo> :P
<arturo> I just upgraded my Kubuntu fr Dapper LTS to Edgy.
<intelikey> fire you free for a few ?
<firecrotch> intelikey: sure
<arturo> Now when I start 2.6.17 I get "Starting up RAIDs. Please wait, the process might take a long time!" and stays there for over 10 minutes
<Kuwanger> Now all I need is a menu.lst.
<intelikey> k i'm out for  a bit it's all yours.
<arturo> it eventually gets past it, but freezes whenever loading my PC wifi card. Have to power off
<firecrotch> sounds good
<intelikey> arturo you have raid setup ?
<arturo> This does not happen when I boot 2.6.15-27
<arturo> I did once, but the array is no longer there. I removed /etc/mdadm/mdadm.config but I'm obviously missing something. How do I purge the RAID setup?
<intelikey> it's in the   initramfs.img-2.6.17*
<intelikey> i'm gone.
<laune> Hello... Does somebody know how to use a Razer Copperhead with Kubuntu?
<firecrotch> arturo: try adding the noraid option to the grub entry for 2.6.17
<coty> hey i have kmail installed but i dont know how to get to it
<arturo> hmmm excellent suggestion. Let me try that. I'm assuming that if I ever to have a RAID installed I take that entry out and it should find the RAID and everything will be ok?
<arturo> I'll try that then
<firecrotch> arturo: yeah
<laune> Does somebody know how to use a Razer Copperhead with Kubuntu?
<arturo> thanks firecroth (dig the name btw)
<Kuwanger> Well, here goes nothing..
<firecrotch> arturo: Thanks :)
<arturo> should add noraid to kopt= or to the indiv entry in grub?
<firecrotch> arturo:  to the entry in grub
<arturo> ok, so not to the automagic kernel stuff. Thx
<coty> bye
<firecrotch> laune: http://www.phoronix.com/lch/?k=entry&l=16&t=Razer   That's pretty much all I could find about it.  You'll need to edit your xorg.conf file
<laune> thx firecrotch
<firecrotch> laune: http://sourceforge.net/projects/razertool/   is a tool that will let you configure the mouse buttons
<firecrotch> !info razertool
<ubotu> Package razertool does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<firecrotch> laune:  There's a .deb for it, so you ought to be able to get it to work for you
<laune> !info razertool
<herken1986> salut
<herken1986> y a quelqu un ??
<ubotu> Package razertool does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<herken1986> j'ai un gros probleme
* firecrotch has no idea what language that is
<laune> french
<laune> he has a big problem
<firecrotch> laune:  Thanks :)
<firecrotch> !fr | herken1986
<ubotu> herken1986: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ravencrow> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<arturo> well, it appears the noraid option in grub is not doing anything
<arturo> still gives me the same message
<arturo> still freezes at "Starting up RAIDs"
<firecrotch> arturo: I'll take a look and see what I can find
<arturo> thanks. I've searched google, but haven't found anything relevant (might not be looking in the right places)
<anti_pop> can someone please explain me, how to get a TRASH icon onto the desktop ?
<metty_> hi! i have a ati radeon mobility x700 and installed the newest driver, i use the fglrx, i want to install beryl but don't know if i have AIGLX or  XGL - pls help
<firecrotch> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<anti_pop> fglrx cant work with aiglx afaik
<anti_pop> you should use the radeon driver is you want aiglx
<metty_> how can i find out if i use XGL or AIGLX ?
<firecrotch> anti_pop: Right click on the desktop, choose link to URL, and use trash:/ as the URL
<anti_pop> firecroth, thank you!
<firecrotch> anti_pop: You're welcome!
<firecrotch> arturo: I'm only finding stuff on software RAIDs, yours is a hardware RAID, right?
<arturo> no, software (blush)
<arturo> thought I'd mentioned that
<arturo> your tip on the Trash was amazingly useful to me too actually, thanks!
<firecrotch> Heh, I totally just came up with the Trash thing, I tried it and it worked
<anti_pop> firecrotch, in gnome i was able to resize the icon, since i like it a bit bigger. can i do this in kde too ?
<arturo> so yeah, software raid
<emp__> hi, anyone knows how u can make konqueror open new instances in a new tab so u never have more then one instance?
<firecrotch> arturo: check /etc/fstab to make sure it's not trying to mount it
<arturo> ok, let me check (waiting for the thing to get past the RAID thing now)
<firecrotch> anti_pop: There may be a way to do it, I'll have to look into it
<anti_pop> firecrotch: its not that important, dont waste your time :)
<firecrotch> anti_pop: This is the kind of thing I like to try to figure out :)
<anti_pop> i got a more important question: http://xlntsolution.blogspot.com/2007/03/feisty-performance-fly-like-butterfly.html <- thats a list of "hacks"/configurations/etc to improve performance. i want to know what you guys can tell me about #7: profile grub
<tdn> I have Edgy installed on my IBM Thinkpad T42. If I do suspend, it suspends nicely and comes back up, when I open the lid. However, if I hibernate, it goes down but when I turn it on, it does a normal bootup, thus discarding all the things I had running before hibernate. Is this a common problem? How do I fix it? Can it be caused by the fact that I use encrypted rootfs/swap?
<firecrotch> tdn: I recall reading somewhere that hibernate won't work if your swap partition is smaller than the amount of RAM you have
<tdn> firecrotch, it is *much* larger than my amount of RAM. Iit is 2.5G. I have 1G RAM.
<tdn> firecrotch, also, if that was the cause, I should be warned, shouldn't I?
<firecrotch> anti_pop: it can shave a few seconds off the boot process, but IMO, it's not worth it.
<arturo> firecrotch: Ok, it's not present in fstab. Where does webmin keep RAID setup info? I used webmin to set it up. Also, edgy changed all my "root=" in fstab to UUID numbers. Is this normal?
<anti_pop> firecrotch: my boot process lasts very long
<anti_pop> on kubuntu feisty, amd xp 2400, 1 gig ram, 7200 whatever drive
<leiar> Need help with my wireless NIC, Intel Pro/wireless 2200BG on a Fujutsu Amilo Pro. It reports as enabled in Network settings, but isn't
<CarinArr> anti_pop: does it switch back to text at any point or does it just take long with the boot splash
<anti_pop> last
<anti_pop> and there are no real errors
<anti_pop> in the logs
<leiar> I'm a teacher administrating linux computers on 3 schools. Now I want to put away Xp on the teacher's laptops, in order to force them into the linux-world where the pupils are
<firecrotch> arturo: as far as I know, it's normal for it to change to UUIDs.  If you set it up in webmin, then you should be able to easily disable it with webmin
<leiar> anybody who can help me with my wireless NIC?
<neonlinux> hey all, anyone had experience with ati x1600 and kubuntu feisty beta?
<arturo> firecrotch: well, that's the thing. When I disconnected the array, when logging into the software RAID module, no RAIDs were listed, so there was nothing to remove
<firecrotch> leiar: try ifdown <interface>   then ifup <interface> from the command line
<firecrotch> arturo:  Can you reconnect it?  If so, reconnect it and then go into webmin
<leiar> firecrotch: like ifdown eth0?
<firecrotch> leiar: Yeah
<CarinArr> anti_pop: if you boot using "nosplash" you can see what happens at boot, so maybe you can see which bits are taking longer
<firecrotch> !webmin | arturo
<ubotu> arturo: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<anti_pop> CarinArr: ok i will add that option and see
<anti_pop> how long should the boot take ?
<firecrotch> arturo:  though I'm not having any problems with it on my server
<ANAP> SALUT
<arturo> ubotu: darn. I kind of liked the convenience of it.
<anti_pop> mine is like 4 minutes or so :/
<leiar> firecrotch: trying to fetch ip, but fails
<CarinArr> anti_pop: that sounds very slow..
<arturo> firecroth: pardon the question, but what does !webmin mean?
<CarinArr> mine takes about 20 - 30 seconds
<anti_pop> yes, its no fancy cpu, but still amd xp 2400
<CarinArr> apart from my desktop which for some reason runs a full fsck on all drives every boot
<arturo> (looks like the hostap driver is hosed in Edgy too. Kernel freezes whenever I insert my WPC 11 card from Linksys)
<firecrotch> arturo:  !webmin  is a command for the channel bot to tell you about webmin
<ANAP> salut
<arturo> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<firecrotch> leiar:  try using the program knetworkmanager
<arturo> ok, there it is.
<arturo> thanks firecrotch
<anti_pop> leiar: there is a lot of help in the forums on wireless problems
<firecrotch> arturo:  You're welcome :)
<arturo> That's two things that don't work right for me that absolutely have to, so I'm going to have to only use the kernel version that works. I do need to figure out how to disable the RAID though. I don't have those hard disks available anymore...
<arturo> plus even the kernel that works tries to load RAID, the noraid option there notwithstanding
<Ukjent> hi
<leiar> firecrotch: Is there a way to find out if the drivers are corrupt? Like lspci. What does lspci tell me?
<Ukjent> kubuntu damaged my hhd?
<Ukjent> how can i restore it?
<anti_pop> at the moment my boot options are: ro quiet
<anti_pop> i use ro nosplash to see all comandlines ?
<Ukjent> i used kubuntu 6.0.6 lts to format it
<firecrotch> tdn: are you trying to hibernate from the Logout menu, or with the hibernate button?  I'm reading that it often only works with the button
<leiar> anti_pop: wireless forums? like #wireless?
<anti_pop> leiar, second
<firecrotch> leiar: I doubt it's a driver problem, really
<anti_pop> leiar: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136
<CarinArr> anti_pop: sorry, you have to remove quiet as well
<emanuele11> hi all! I have a trouble with my sound chip. I have a keymat laptop and I installed ubuntu edgy on it without problems (using alternate CD) with a celeron 1ghz , 128 mb ram (8 shared) with a "Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 02)". it uses snd-trident module. With dynebolic live i hear sounds but with all other distros (ubuntu too) it doesn't works.
<anti_pop> CarinArr, so just ro nosplash, right ?
<firecrotch> !sound | emanuele11
<ubotu> emanuele11: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CarinArr> anti_pop: yeah try that
<firecrotch> Oh geez, it's almost 5 am
<leiar> firecrotch: the computer has got a button to turn the nic on and off. I am not able to turn it on, still network settings repots it to be enabled, in wireless assistant I get wireless card turned off. I've enabled it in bios.. But
<Ukjent> some one who can help me? kubuntu damaged my hdd
<anti_pop> ok i will write down long it takes and watch where it needs a lot of time, and let you know then
<firecrotch> leiar: Are you using wlassistant (the wireless manager that is installed by default) ?
<leiar> firecrotch: yea
<firecrotch> leiar: install knetworkmanager  and use that instead
<firecrotch> leiar: wlassistant is garbage, which is why it's no longer the default in feisty
<firecrotch> leiar:  I had all kinds of trouble using wlassistant too
<usemody> Everything we know goes away in the end,but nothing really dies, even kashual/usemody , so it is important to distinguish - http://center.usemody.org - Selfinflicted - You ought to have known better!
<usemody> :-P
<firecrotch> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<leiar> firecrotch: I found a netw cable, and am now upgrading. Haven't ddone that before. May that help? To upgrade i mean..
<koriel> anybody have problems with k3b in kubuntu..As a user I can write dvds but I need to run k3b as root (sudo) to write cds
<Ukjent> SOME one who can help me?
<Ukjent> kubuntu crashed my hhd?
<leiar> Ukjent: try to install once more and kryss your fingers :-)
<anti_pop> ok, my machine needed 60 seconds from hitting power button to x-login screen. after profiling it needed 55 seconds
<testi> how i can use svideo out on my kubuntu i have ati radeon 9600?
<Ukjent> when i try to boot windows cd, then win cant find the hdd
<Ukjent> leiar u think it will work?
<anti_pop> there is one error while booting: something like: group "nvram" unknown..
<leiar> Ukjent: is the kubuntu installasjon working?
<arturo> Well, I guess I just found my excuse to buy three hard drives and setup a real RAID array... :)
<jack_> hi, there is  asilent mode button for my laptop, which prevents the fan from being noisy, how can i enable that ? or how can i use any silent mode in linux?
<Ukjent> leiar no it is not anny os on it
<timte> When I connect my laptop to a bigger monitor I get 640x480. Is this common? How can I change the resolution?
<arturo> !hostap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usemody> !hybserv
<ubotu> hybserv: IRC services for IRCD-Hybrid. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.0+1.9.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 1348 kB
<Xorg> i have interesting ftp upload problem, i can upload to ftp://test.com/12  but i cant upload to ftp://test.com/13 , it says permission denied... btw i am the space owner :l
<arturo> how do I tell my pcmcia subsystem to load the orinoco_cs driver for my wifi card instead of the hostap_cs driver which crashes with  "unexpected IRQ trap at vector 30"?
<arturo> I already edited /etc/pcmcia/config
<usemody> i know ubotu but how become i this run and connect to my hybrid-ircd7
<usemody> :=)
<RoyB72> anyone here? need help with 2 things... first I'm trying to install NVIDIA nForce drivers, but it's talking about "...no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel..." he tries to compile, but cant make it?
<arturo> anyone?
<charlesHKG> My Adept Manager wont allow me to download or remove app...it says some other process is using it....how can I see what process is using it and kill it??
<charlesHKG> ..
<leiar> Ukjent: Sorry can't help. But I think I would have done that.
<anti_pop> my cpu is athlon xp 2400, so should i use -k7 kernel ?
<anti_pop> instead of -generic ?
<charlesHKG> My Adept Manager wont allow me to download or remove app...it says some other process is using it....how can I see what process is using it and kill it so I can remove some apps???
<usemody> Everything we know goes away in the end,but nothing really dies, even kashual/usemody , so it is important to distinguish - http://center.usemody.org - Selfinflicted - You ought to have known better! http://usemody.org/chat/chat.html This Network tells its own tale !
<usemody> :D
<rigved> hi can any body pls help me with enabling my soundcard
<rigved> on kubuntu'
<rigved> i have a sblive card that worked perfect on windows
<rigved> pls help
<usemody> sndconfig
<usemody> or alsaconf
<usemody> :=)
<rigved> ok llemmeee check'
<usemody> one of both will do that
<usemody> but u must do it in shell with sudo
<rigved> i did it
<rigved> it says bad command
<usemody> sndconfig ?
<usemody> try sndconf
<rigved> ya
<usemody> ^^
<voicu> hi, i'm trying to build kde4 from svn using the tutorial from the net. i'm stuck at kdelibs because it asks for libungif (like the tutorial said it would) and i have libungif installed
<usemody> if not work u must first install sndfile and so
<rigved> bash: sndconf: command not fo
<voicu> for example, cmake found cups in /usr/lib/libcups.so but not libungif which is the same place
<voicu> i did a whereis libungif and it gave me /usr/lib/libungif.so
<voicu> (libungif is installed from the kubuntu package)
<charlesHKG> I am only getting read only access to Adept Manager it says.... You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<rigved> usemody: can i apt-get that
<ANAP17> ^^66
<charlesHKG> so how od I see what the process is and kill it???
<rigved> apt-get sndfile
<usemody> use adept and seek for word snd
<ANAP17> SAL
<usemody> !sndconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sndconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usemody> !sndconfig
<voicu> grep -R "libungif" searches for "libungif" in all the files right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sndconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usemody> lol
<usemody> !alsaconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usemody> !alsaconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usemody> what is that ........... my bash terminal tell me not thats nothing it do the command
<usemody> old hint 4 config snd cards
<frojnd> why, my upper cases won't work in monitor: I press shift + a and there is no A  ??
<usemody> :=)
<charlesHKG> I wish I knew if the apt-get suggestion was for me or someone else
<charlesHKG> I am only getting read only access to Adept Manager it says.... You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.   so How can I see what the process is, so I can kill it?????
<tmbg> charlesHKG, do you run synaptic? that will also lock the database.
<charlesHKG> as far as I know.....no...I dont even have synaptic on the computer....
<cyt> charlesHKG: Or you are running apt-get, aptitue , ...?
<hackdaddy> YIPEE SKIPPEE PROTOTYPE.JS ROCKS!!!
<cyt> s/aptitue/aptitude
<charlesHKG> no....
<cyt> charlesHKG: Do you take a view on you process table?
<charlesHKG> process table?????
<charlesHKG> whats that?
<cyt> charlesHKG: I mean 'ps axu' :P
* cyt I am happy using Kubuntu Feisty Beta ;)
<tmbg> charlesHKG, if you have lsof, try maybe lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<tmbg> it should show you what application is holding the lock.
<frojnd> why, my upper cases won't work in monitor: I press shift + a and there is no A  ??
<charlesHKG> I typed in  lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock   but it returns  lsof not found
<mdtyke> Hey guys
<tmbg> I'm not sure that lsof is part of the base install or if I've added it though
<charlesHKG> I looked for lsof, apt-get, aptitute......nothing.....
<charlesHKG> I have one line with /usr/sbin/apt-i
<tmbg> charlesHKG, if you have lsof, try maybe lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<leiar> I've got a laptop Fujitsu siemens amilo pro. I am not able to turn on the wireless nic. There's a button on the laptop to turn it on. Works in XP, but not in kbuntu. Anybody?
<tmbg> oh heh. you don't have lsof. n/
<tmbg> m
<tmbg> now ps -ef | grep apt-i then
<charlesHKG> we tried that earlier as well....
<tmbg> should give you the full name of the executable
<charlesHKG> root      4153     1  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apt-index-watcher watch --syslog
<tmbg> apt-index-watcher I don't think is supposed to lock the database but it looks like it is.
<LeeJunFan> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<voicu> can anyone sumarize what the cmake command CHECK_STRUCT_MEMBER does?
<voicu> i cannot find something relevant
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<charlesHKG> I got unknown option -o returned
<intelikey> some one grep -m1 -v '#' /etc/fstab   for me please i need the syntax for the blkid listings
<charlesHKG> along with the string
<intelikey> grep -m1 -v '#' /etc/fstab       ???
<intelikey> well lets not all answer at one time now.....
<LeeJunFan> heh, I have to get into another system my fstab is standard.
<charlesHKG> it also said to run aptitude, so I did....now aptitude says dpkg was interupted and to run it manually
<llutz> intelikey: UUID entries?
<tmbg> some patience you have.
<intelikey> llutz yes
<llutz> UUID=3ae41ca4-6cef-491e-8ada-e5821e254e14 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<LeeJunFan> charlesHKG: UUID=d69a466a-04a9-4a7c-8a21-dd6c4677200e that's all that's different from a standard line - just your ID in the filesystem space.
<intelikey> thank you.
<leiar> can anyone please help to find out hoe to turn the wireless nic on
<leiar> on my fujitsu siemens
<leiar> kjgkjh
<leiar> k,jb
<leiar> where are you
<llutz> leiar: google for "acerhk", former notebooks needed it for that kind of switch
<apokryphos> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<charlesHKG> thanks  TMBG   UBOTU
<nicoc> hello?
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<nicoc> sup nosrednaekim
<nicoc> hey, can you help me upgrading kubuntu dapper to edgy?
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<nosrednaekim> sure... just follow that link...^^^
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nicoc> ok :d
<nicoc> but i don't want to upgrade trough internet, i have the cd of kubuntu edgy
<Jucato> nicoc: unfortunately
<Jucato> unless that's the Alternate Install CD, and not the Desktop/Live CD
<nicoc> :(
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<nicoc> so i can't upgrade dapper to edgy with the live cd?
<Jucato> nope
<nosrednaekim> hello crazy_penguin
<nicoc> let me check i think that i have the alternate cd
<nicoc> hi crazy_penguin
<kel3> hi
<nicoc> Jucato: um, how can i know if i have the alternate cd? i already mount it.
<kel3> anyone can help me?
<voicu> can i resume a cmake?
<nosrednaekim> kel3: whats your problem?
<voicu> i entered by mistake CTRL+C while compiling kdelibs and i was at 40%
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jucato> voicu: I think so. I think it will skip the parts it finished already
<nicoc> nosrednaekim: i have the alternate cd, do you know how to upgrade from it?
<nicoc> or Jucato, can you help me with tat?
<nicoc> *that
<nosrednaekim> no...I do not..never did it...
<nosrednaekim> its probably an option init though
<nosrednaekim> *in it
<Jucato> hm... I'm not familiar with a CD upgrade...
<voicu> jucato: yes it does, thanks, i was afraid to try it before i was sure
<Jucato> (good luck btw)
<nosrednaekim> would that be KDE4?
<Tm_T> ?
<voicu> yeah, thanks
<voicu> nosrednaekim, me?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<voicu> ok, then 'yes, kde4' :D
<voicu> i had a few problems but now it seems that it builds ok
<voicu> only at 50% though... *fingers crossed*
<nosrednaekim> I love cmake....it tells you how much is left
<nicoc> Jucato: if i upgrade i will lost the drivers of my graphic driver? do you know?
<voicu> yep, and it's more easy to edit... took me only a few searches and edits to make it find the stupid libungif
<nosrednaekim> nicoc, I don't think you will lose your drivers, as long as you installed them from official repositories..
<nicoc> nosrednaekim: ok \
<HasratUSA> anyone knows how to properly install/run macromedia flash 8 under wine or anything in Edgy?
<nosrednaekim> HasratUSA: cause all you cn get now is flash 7?
<HasratUSA> i'm not referring to the player
<HasratUSA> what flash 7? flash 8 pro is already out
<HasratUSA> and now they are working on CE
<Irayo> I have three sound cards, how can I tell Kubuntu which one to use?
<embrapa> How i do to install Gtk ?
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: for what?
<embrapa> for install softwares
<embrapa> like mozilla firefox thuinderbird
<nosrednaekim> just install one of them from the repositories
<embrapa> gtk complains that dont have pango cairo and atk installed
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: just install thunderbird from adept
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: dont work
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: i will send the message error
<Irayo> Adept crashed and no package managers will load; how can I clear the lock on the repository?
<embrapa> root@tenebra:/home/embrapa/firefox# cd firefox/
<embrapa> root@tenebra:/home/embrapa/firefox/firefox# ./firefox
<embrapa> (firefox-bin:10677): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<chijin> why are you running firefox as root?
<raffytaffy> i just got that 27+ package update ...phew...nothing broke
<embrapa> yes
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<embrapa> chijin: yes
<embrapa> u can solve my problem ?
<nosrednaekim> umm... unless you are logged in as root... that won't work
<chijin> embrapa: exit the root terminal and try to run it again
<embrapa> how i run from kde?
<chijin> embrapa: you can run konsole without root
<embrapa> chijin: how ?
<chijin> embrapa: choose konsole from the system menu under the k-menu
<nosrednaekim> are you logged in as root in X?
<embrapa> chijin: could not run the specified comand
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: how i log in X?
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: never mind
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: why?
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: i think my user in kde dont have much privilegies
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: do "alt+f2"
<nosrednaekim> and type konsole in there
<nosrednaekim> so that you can go to your firefox directory
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: done
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: it doesn't, but it DOES have permission to use your x disply, something root doesn't have
<nosrednaekim> navigate to where you put firefox
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: Works!!
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: why works?
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: strange..
<nosrednaekim> because if you start a program as root and you are not logged in as root in X, it can't display the program
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: how i put a link of firefox in my kubuntu desktop ?
<nosrednaekim> if you want to start a program requiring root priveldges you have to use kdesu <theprogram>
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: now i undersant :D
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: thunderbird...its the same?
<chijin> embrapa: didn't you install firefox from the repos (with adept)?
<nosrednaekim> empraba: should be
<chijin> i guess not, of it's located at your home dir
<embrapa> let me see
<nosrednaekim> he says adept keeps crashing on him
<chijin> there's always the konsole option to replace adept, aptitude and apt-get
<nosrednaekim> chijin: what?
<chijin> nosrednaekim: if adept keeps crashing, i'd try apt-get or aptitude in konsole. wouldn't you?
<nosrednaekim> chijin: oh yeah...
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: chijin thanks a lot
<nosrednaekim> I didn't read your message right
<embrapa> just one more question
<embrapa> how i do to put a icon on my desktop
<embrapa> of thunder and fire
<embrapa> to just click
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: right click on your desktop
<nosrednaekim> select add-> link to application
<chijin> not add, create new :-)
<chijin> at least in kde 3.5.6
<nosrednaekim> yeah..thanks
<mart81> to transfer files between two computers, do i need a straight or a crossed cable? I forgot
<nosrednaekim> same in 3.5.5....
<nosrednaekim> mart81: crossed I beleive if you are directly connecting them without a switch
<embrapa> let se
<chijin> mart81: if there's a router between the two machines, it doesn't matter
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: you with us?
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> did you do that?
<mart81> nosrednaekim: thanks man, do i need some extra tools for it maybe?
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: dont work...is the firefox.bin ?
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: the comand?
<chijin> embrapa: you need to find the firefox file in the firefox dir
<embrapa> chijin: i find....
<embrapa> chijin: is the firefox.bin ?
<chijin> embrapa: should be just firefox
<embrapa> chijin:
<embrapa> chijin: ok!! thank you!
<embrapa> chijin: works
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: in the tab "application" make the command whatever you ran from the command line, plus the path to it, i.e. /home/ebraba/firefox/<firefox command>"
<chijin> embrapa: good :-)
<nosrednaekim> good
<embrapa> chijin nosrednaekim: can u teach me more things? u guys nice
<nosrednaekim> what do you want to know?
<embrapa> mp3s dont work
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: first of ll, we'd better get apt working...
<embrapa> amarok...install the pluguins but
<nosrednaekim> *all
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: does adept crash on you?
<embrapa> get apt ? in konsole?
<embrapa> i dont know what adpet means
<nosrednaekim> no adept....the package manager
<nosrednaekim> alt-f2 again and do "kdesu adept-manager"
<embrapa> what password
<chijin> your password
<nosrednaekim> or rather "kdesu adept_manager"
<nosrednaekim> don't run that first command, do the second...
<voicu> how can i extract a password protected rar?
<embrapa> nice ...adept manager opens
<poningru> voicu: with unrar+the password
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: and now ?
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: ok, do do a "fetch updates"
<chijin> updating the system won't install mp3 playback plugins. that has to be done separately
<voicu> poningru, thanks
<nosrednaekim> "fetch updates updates the packagelists...
<embrapa> chijin: how i do that?
<nosrednaekim> its always good to do that first
<chijin> embrapa: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<embrapa> chijin: how i see ?
<embrapa> chijin: i think is 6....
<chijin> embrapa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<nosrednaekim> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<embrapa> !version
<embrapa> lsb_release -a ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah..... type that in a shel
<nosrednaekim> or konsole
<embrapa> 5.10
<embrapa> 6.10
<nosrednaekim> which one?
<andrea> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi andrea
<andrea> any italian?
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andrea> !it
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: 6.10 or 5.10?
<embrapa> is the last one ? :D
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<nosrednaekim> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: read that first, if you have trouble, some back and we'll be glad to help
<nosrednaekim> *come
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: thanks you a lot...are u leaving ?
<embrapa> ubotu: i will check this sites
<nosrednaekim> ubotu is a bot...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: lol
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<embrapa> nosrednaekim chijin: what player is easy to install and play mp3s files?
<chijin> embrapa: i recommend amarok
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: amarok is the best
<chijin> embrapa: you already have it installed
<nosrednaekim> but to play mp3 files, you have to install libxine-extracodecs
<nosrednaekim> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: how i get libxine-extracodecs
<chijin> in my opinion the easiest way to install a single package is to fire up the konsole and type in 'sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs'
<nosrednaekim> you still have adept open?
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> but I think you have to enable the multiverse enabled chijin
<embrapa> chijin: ok
<nosrednaekim> embraba, in adept, go to settings-> manage repositories
<nosrednaekim> sorry...view->manage repositories
<embrapa> n done
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: done
<nosrednaekim> I'm bad today....
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: no its fine...i open the manage repositories and now
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<embrapa> chijin: it returns me a message of error that another program is using the file.s...i think is the adept manager
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: i add a new repository ?
<chijin> embrapa: you're right. you can't use both at the same time
<nosrednaekim> right click on any repository that is preceded by a "#" and enable it...
<nosrednaekim> I think the repository "multiverse" is already in it...
<nosrednaekim> just disabled
<nicoc> how can i check wich version of kubuntu i have?
<nosrednaekim> maybe not.... does any of the "components" list "multiverse"?
<nosrednaekim> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: im searching
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: no repositorys call multiverse
<nicoc> ry
<nicoc> ty
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: just universe
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: ok
<nosrednaekim> then we'll add a repository...
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: called multiverse?
<nosrednaekim> paste this into the new repository line and add it...
<nosrednaekim> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<nosrednaekim> ^^^paste that line
<embrapa> comment multiverse?
<nosrednaekim> comment?
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: my english is porr
<nosrednaekim> just add that repository and make sure none of that line is commented
<nosrednaekim> no problem...
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: poor....i understand
<nosrednaekim> ok... did you do it?
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: but it dont work....i paste one frase...he showme another
<nosrednaekim> what phrase does it show you?
<Ryiel> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: now works
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: enable
<nosrednaekim> ok.. good....
<nosrednaekim> press the "fetch updates" button
<reagleBRKLN> does this url krash anyone's else's konq? http://www.virtualization.info/
<Ryiel> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<reagleBRKLN> 3.5.6 doesnt like it...
<reagleBRKLN> oh, or rather, 3.5.5
<nosrednaekim> embrapa: finished fetching the updates?
<Ryiel> I love ubotu :)
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ndazza> hi! i can't find my hard drives under kubuntu feisty. they are sata drives and are usually named sda1, 2, etc but /dev/sda* doesn't exist!
<ndazza> i've booted into the installer disk
<nosrednaekim> bye all...
<chijin> ndazza: run sudo fdisk -l and see what the drives are now
<i2mSlava> hi all
<i2mSlava>         
<ndazza> chijin: sudo fdisk -l doesn't give any output
<ndazza> chijin: and echo $? returns 0
<i2mSlava> fuck
<i2mSlava> bye
<pollyo> I just got off the phone with lexmark and ofcourse they have no driver support for my uncles printer.  At the very least I informed them that we wanted information of any driver support for linunx in the future.
<pollyo> Is there currently any website that tracks people who are calling companies inquiring about linux drivers?
<ndazza> so if fdisk -l doesn't return anything, the kernel probably isn't seeing my drives
<ndazza> my mobo is nforce4 based, which i think means i need the sata_nv module loaded (it was loaded in breezy)
<jack_> hi, i've got the problem that xor causes 98%cpu load when i am idle and that kde starts always with a session (incl.openoffice writer and opera) but its not the last one i was using, even though i configured start with last used session in kcontrol.thanks!
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: sorry
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: i lost my conectio
<ndazza> lsmod | grep sata_nv shows me the module is loaded, so i should see my drives
<ndazza> what can i do next?
<chijin> ndazza: my nforce4 based mobo with sata drives is working just fine under feisty
<embrapa> nosrednaekim: i press fech updats
<ndazza> chijin: mine is a mess. ethernet doesn't work, mouse doesn't work, sata controllers don't work...
<ndazza> chijin: even the ttys are messed up
<ndazza> chijin: do you use noapic by any chance?
<chijin> ndazza: nope
<ndazza> chijin: have any other distros broken for you? most won't even boot for me
<ndazza> chijin: knoppix is the only other thing that i've found that will boot, and i have the exact same symptoms
<embrapa> chijin: your amarok plays mp3?
<chijin> ndazza: i haven't tried any other than ubuntu with this, but dapper, edgy and feisty all boot just fine and nforce4 works right out of the box
<chijin> embrapa: of course
<embrapa> chijin: why my not ?
<embrapa> chijin: what i have to do ?
<chijin> embrapa: what does it say?
<ndazza> !nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<embrapa> chijin: when i open a mp3 file....it ask me ..if i want to install mp3 suport...
<embrapa> chijin: i click yes...and later,,,a multiverse....
<embrapa> chijin: it installl and i restar my amarok....and he ask me the same questionz
<elkahi> hi every body
<chijin> embrapa: did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<embrapa> chijin: how i make?
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> what the best OS?
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> pls tell to me
<voicu> alongcalypse: that's a very dangerous question, especially on channels like this :D
<elkahi> I can't have sound from my speakers
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> heheh
<chijin> embrapa: i already gave you an example how to do it
<jack_> hi Ooffice and opera start even though i dont use them and they are not assigned to the autostart anymore??
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> that's why la i'm asking here :P
<jack_> can anyone help?
<voicu> alonacalypse: you should use whatever you need and suits you best. i switched to kubuntu more than half an year ago and i use it daily
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> oic..
<jack_> and how do i assign rootrights to the firestarter that it doesnt ask for the password?
<jack_> thanks
<voicu> yet, i still use windows and other systems. windows for games, bsd for learning bsd and maybe switching sometime
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> so how to download kubuntu?
<afonic> aLoNgCaLyPsE, best OS here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AmigaOS
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> have any website
<afonic> :P
<voicu> alongcalypse: www.ubuntu.com
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> ok
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> tq
<voicu> i suggest trying kubuntu as it uses kde
<voicu> ubuntu uses gnome which, in my opinion, is limited
<voicu> *more limited :D
<embrapa> chijin: i done the download if the libxine-extracodecs ...
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> whom in here master of linux
<chijin> embrapa: how did you do it?
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> can teach me
<embrapa> chijin: is a deb file....how i install it ?
<embrapa> chijin: in a site
<chijin> embrapa: do not download the deb file :D
<embrapa> chijin: why?
<chijin> embrapa: there are much easier ways
<voicu> embrapa: sudo dpkg -i file.deb, or you could enable multiverse and apt-get it
<chijin> embrapa: open konsole, type in 'sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs'
<jack_> can anyone help with an issue?
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> i think want use xandros
<jack_> xorg suddenly uses 98%cpu load
<pollyo> voicu: I am not very familiar with gnome.  How do you see it as limited?
<chijin> pollyo: less options
<voicu> pollyo: comparing it to kde, i think kde is more configurable
<voicu> yeah, that
<chijin> jack_: some program has probably crashed. save your documents and restart X
<voicu> also kde seems to have more features
<embrapa> libxine-extracodecs depende de libxine-main1; porm:
<embrapa>   O pacote libxine-main1 no est instalado.
<embrapa> chijin: return me this erro
<chijin> embrapa: you should install libxine-main1 as well
<embrapa> chijin: lol;....how is dificult
<voicu> pollyo: this is an evil statement: but i can't stop thinking that gnome tries to copy windows so that it will be easier for users to switch to linux
<chijin> embrapa: it's not difficult. actually you should probably try running 'sudo aptitude install amarok', it should install the xine-engine as well
<pollyo> chijin:++++++
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> someone can teach me about xandros
<pollyo> chijin: My nephew is trying to type on the keyboard. LOL
<chijin> pollyo: :D
<embrapa> chijin: kubunt already installed amarok
<voicu> alongcalypse: #xandros ?
<pollyo> chijin: I actually do not think that is such a bad thing.
<pollyo> chijin: Some people say that about kde as well.
<aLoNgCaLyPsE> no have ppl
<chijin> embrapa: well i guess you're still missing the xine engine for some reason. to 'sudo aptitude install libxine-main1'
<pollyo> chijin: I think the main thing we need to see inorder to have more people switch to linux is better driver support for devices.
<pollyo> chijin: When the day you can go out and purchase a new printer that comes with a linux driver more people will switch to linux.
<chijin> pollyo: i agree. luckily i haven't had any hardware issues with ubuntu yet, even though i've run it with 3-4 different set of hardware
<embrapa> chijin: when i do the comand sudo aptitude...dont works....but when i download the file....it install
<chijin> embrapa: then you don't have the right repositories enabled
<voicu> alongcalypse: don't know what to say. i'm unfamiliar with xandros. all i can do is suggest (k)ubuntu as it has a very big community => good support
<pollyo> chijin: I had my uncle sold on linux until we attempted to get his lexmark X6170 working with it.
<embrapa> chijin: i think...i dont have repositorys
<jack_> chijin: IT SAYS THAT THERE ARE TWO USERS LOGGED in sorry. can i do restartx as a command or how is this done?
<pollyo> chijin: No driver support so no deal.
<voicu> embrapa: repositories are enabled in the file /etc/apt/sources.list, you have to open it as an admin. ALT+F2 and write 'kdesu kate'
<pollyo> Does anyone know of a distro or install package that simply setsup a computer to remote login and run applicatons in xwindows accross a network?
<voicu> pollyo: a friend of mine apparently can do that with freebsd, not 100% sure though
<NiceGuyUK> anyone know the name of the utility that allows you to see jpeg images in network packages on your subnet?
<voicu> pollyo: also, i'm not sure what servers (client Xs) he can connect to
<embrapa> voicu: now i put what repository :?
<chijin> pollyo: you could try a driver for some other model and see what happens.. http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Printing/Q_21527531.html
<embrapa> voicu: what means feach updates?
<nicoc> hello all
<voicu> embrapa: delete the '#' character before the lines that look something like 'deb ... multiverse' 'deb... universe'
<ndazza> pollyo: ssh will do remote X nicely
<nicoc> im upgrading kubuntu dapper to kubuntu edgy, im following the steps in here - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade -
<dickmc> I am looking to add my HP psc2110 to OpenOffice but I can't get root access in terminal.  What's up with that??
<voicu> embrapa: feach?
<nicoc> my question is.. after doing the - apt-get -u dist-upgrade - should i move on to the next step??
<nicoc> i mean.. i download all the packages and should i install it now? :s
<NiceGuyUK> nicoc : distupgrade should download and install all from the same command
<pollyo> chijin: Thanks.  I'll take a look.
<nicoc> NiceGuyUK: oh great, i'll wait dist-upgrade to finish
<embrapa> voicu: done
<embrapa> voicu: and now ?
<voicu> embrapa: save, and run in a terminal 'sudo apt-get update'
<embrapa> voicu: ok
<voicu> embrapa: that will download a list of packages from the net
<voicu> embrapa: after that you can 'sudo apt-get install' almost any linux program you encounter on the net
<embrapa> voicu: conection refused
<embrapa> voicu: show some errors...and dont download anything
<voicu> embrapa: go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to see
<embrapa> voicu: connect (111 Connection refused)
<embrapa> voicu: ok
<voicu> embrapa: after that give me the link the site provides you
<jack_> with which command do i check who is currently logged in on the computer and how do i restart the x?
<jack_> thanks
<NiceGuyUK> jack : the command is "who"
<NiceGuyUK> jack : or you can use "w"
<NiceGuyUK> jack : restart X with CTRL-ALt-BACKSPACE
<voicu> jack_: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE but it will kill everything
<jack_> NiceGuyUK: ok, ah just loggin out then?
<voicu> log out first
<embrapa> voicu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12501/
<jack_> ctrl+alt+backspace logs me out? voicu NiceGuyUK
<NiceGuyUK> jack L yes
<voicu> something like that
<voicu> you should log out nicely then ctrl+alt+back
<jack_> voicu: how do i logout nicely? i usually use ctrl alt backspace, then i am at the loginscreen again, is this not so good to do?
<voicu> jack_: kde won't save the session and clean some stuff
<voicu> i meant to log out from the button in kde
<voicu> the shortcut is good too
<jack_> voicu: ok, whats the right command instead of the button?
<voicu> i don't know a command, click the K button and log out...
<jack_> so button logout then ctrl alt backspace? voicu
<voicu> yeah
<BluesKaj> "Morning All :)
<jack_> voicu: thnaks
<embrapa> voicu: wwhy my sudo apt-get update...dont works ?
<voicu> embrapa: seems it cannot connect at all
<voicu> maybe the servers are down?
<embrapa> voicu: u can teste?
<voicu> try ping br.archive.ubuntu.com
<embrapa> voicu: did u see ? the log ?
<voicu> yes
<voicu> embrapa: do you get any errors?
<embrapa> voicu: it works
<voicu> then try apt-get update again
<embrapa> same erro
<chijin> paste your sources.list
<chijin> into the pastebin
<embrapa> chijin: ok
<fr0nk> hey :)
<voicu> yeah, btw, that's what i wanted at first :), forgot myselft
<fr0nk> i'm using kubuntu since yesterday and i'm deeply impressed :D
<voicu> hehe
<voicu> we are impressed of your impression
<fr0nk> but there are several questions left ;)
<chijin> i'm impressed of our impression of your impression
<fr0nk> how can i turn off the magnification of windows when using the beryl cube?
<fr0nk> they come to me when pressing the switch keys
<embrapa> chijin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12503/
<fr0nk> that annoys me kind of ;)
<fr0nk> i've searched the beryl options and documentation but didn't find anything suitable
<voicu> embrapa: seems all right
<voicu> very weird
<fr0nk> maybe i clicked the options and didn't remember ;)
<embrapa> voicu: coube be firewall ?
<embrapa> voicu: proxy?
<voicu> embrapa: do you have a firewall?
<embrapa> chijin: im in lan
<embrapa> voicu: in a private network
<voicu> embrapa: apt-get uses http to download so it you wouldn't be able to open webpages if it were blocked
<embrapa> voicu: but it doesnt
<voicu> embrapa: you can open webpages right?
<embrapa> How Dificult is listean a song in kubuntu =[[
<embrapa> voicu: yes
<voicu> embrapa: if you installed libxine-extracodecs with dpkg than you can listen songs already
<embrapa> voicu: i use proxy ....cache port 3128
<embrapa> on settings of firefox...
<voicu> embrapa: the stuff with repositories is needed for the future in case you want to install other stuff
<voicu> embrapa: oh
<embrapa> voicu: but the sourcelist...are all right correcly?
<voicu> yes
<embrapa> voicu:  so ? i have to download the other things...and install by sudo apt -i ...deb?
<embrapa> voicu: when i do that...show many conflicts
<embrapa> voicu: and the os ask me if it remove another packages
<voicu> embrapa: try using sudo aptitude update
<embrapa> voicu: same erros =[[
<voicu> embrapa: the conflicts appear because of incomplete updates
<voicu> i think
<voicu> the problem should be solved if you instruct apt-get to use the proxy
<voicu> don't know how yet
<embrapa> voicu: =[[
<embrapa> voicu: if i change this lines...
<embrapa> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<embrapa> deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<embrapa> voicu: and put the lines that you have in yours...
* Arwen would pipe apt-get through tor, but that'll probably be even slower than the servers already are.... hard as that is to believe
<Arwen> seriously, are the servers short of bandwidth? I get like 50k/s all the time
<fr0nk> could please somebody help me with the "when cube avtivated all windows zoom" problem? :D
<voicu> well change 'br' into 'ro' or some other country code
<voicu> embrapa
<embrapa> voicu: ro ? is from ?
<fr0nk> romania?
<voicu> embrapa: romania
<embrapa> voicu: nice...kubuntu are dissiminating
<embrapa> =D
<voicu> arwen: at least romanian servers aren't full but don't tell anyone :D
<Arwen> voicu, Canonical needs to buy a new line....
<aaroncampbell_> I'm having problems with the nVidia drivers for my 8800GTS.  Any idea what would cause this output from nvidia-settings: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12469/
<Arwen> aaroncampbell_, you seriously have an 8800? why?
<aaroncampbell_> Why not?  And what's the point of a question like that?  Who cares WHY...I just want it to work
<voicu> aaroncampbell: the last two errors are because of the stylus and other input devices that are put by default in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the first ones probably because some options your card doesn't support
<aaroncampbell_> voicu: any ideas how to fix it?
<voicu> aaroncampbell: just comment out the unused input devices in the ServerLayout section of xorg.conf. for the nvidia related stuff i can't say. i'm using a radeon
<voicu> question: after compiling qt, strigi, kdelibs, kdepimlibs and kdebase i should be able to use kde4, right?
<Jucato> voicu: #kde4-devel :)
<voicu> oh, right
<embrapa> voicu: i will lunch.... i lost my patiene
<voicu> anyway, that's for later, i probably have a good 1h of compiling left :(
<embrapa> voicu: if i dont install a simple mp3 in kubuntu...i will have headcache in future
<voicu> embrapa: ok, sorry for not helping :P... i skimmed the manual for apt-get but couldn't find proxy settings
<embrapa> chijin: thanks
<embrapa> voicu: thank you a lot
<fr0nk> hm noony uses beryl? :/
<fr0nk> erm noone
<embrapa> voicu: i will come back...u susgest another player than amarok ?
<voicu> embrapa: you could install the .deb file
<voicu> after that amarok should just work
<embrapa> voicu:  i try...but returns me an error
<embrapa> voicu: conflict bla bla bla
<Arwen> damn it, upgrading openoffice.org makes my memory and cpu usage skyrocket
<voicu> embrapa: paste the errors?
<embrapa> voicu: ok
<embrapa> voicu: libxine-main1 conflicts with libxine1
<voicu> that's all?
<iceboy> anyone know if theres any new mono packages for edgy?
<Arwen> iceboy, how new?
<embrapa> voicu: first i try to install the extracodecs ....he complains about libx-main....after i instal libxmain.....that complains....libxine1
<embrapa> voicu: lol
<embrapa> voicu: no
<voicu> embrapa: they should work togheter
<iceboy> atleast 1.2.3?
<voicu> *togheter
<voicu> **together ?
<voicu> anyway
<voicu> embrapa: you probably downloaded a file for a different version of ubuntu
<Arwen> iceboy, not in mainline, maybe in a third party repository?
<voicu> embrapa: which one do you use?
<embrapa> voicu: humm
<embrapa> voicu: i search in google...and download the first i see
<voicu> embrapa: go to packages.ubuntu.com
<iceboy> Arwen: any clues? checked universe nothing.
<embrapa> voicu: ok
<voicu> embrapa: search for libxine-extracodecs and select the optionbox which resembles your distribution version (like edgy,dapper, etc)
<Arwen> iceboy, not in any of Ubuntu's repositories, try googling on the net
<iceboy> ok
<embrapa> voicu: i download correctly
<fr0nk> eh btw does kubuntu have write support for ntfs?
<fr0nk>  /dev/sda1 on /media/Windows-sda1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<fr0nk> o_O
<voicu> embrapa: download or downloadED? :D
<fr0nk> or should be -o remount,r be safe in order NOT to lose data ;)
<embrapa> voicu: downloaded :D...
<voicu> fr0nk: yes, but it's unsafe...
<embrapa> voicu: i will lunch....i will return in 40 minutes ok ?
<fr0nk> eh
<fr0nk> ok ;)
<voicu> embrapa: ok
<fr0nk> thanks
<embrapa> voicu: thanks
<voicu> np
<fr0nk> damn cube... ;)
<fr0nk> there MUST be an option
<fr0nk> *still searching
<voicu> btw, is beryl in the repos?
<voicu> i can't apt-get it
<Arwen> voicu, no, compiz is, but beryl isn't
<Arwen> you have to get beryl from beryl-project.org's repositories
<Jucato> (beryl is in the feisty repos now)
<gnomefreak> beryl is only in feisty repos
<elelel> Hi, I updated from dapper's nvidia-glx to the drivers from nvidia.com. They work in X. But when I switch to a tty via Ctrl-Alt-F1 or when I quit X I get a screen filled with graphical anomalies.
<Jucato> gnomefreak: :D
<gnomefreak> :)
<Arwen> still, best to use the official repository, that way you can have the latest and greatest :-)
<Arwen> gah, gnomefreak
<voicu> what does compiz do?
<voicu> i installed it, ran it nothing happened
<voicu> except "compiz.real: no RandR extension"
<voicu> ...
<kurkoten> hi
<voicu> nvm
<voicu> do i need to restart X, KDE or what?
<fr0nk> lol i found the option
<fr0nk> it's deactivated
<fr0nk> \o/
<fr0nk> bug?
<Arwen> voicu, beryl is easier
<fr0nk> beryl is a bitch
<voicu> :))
<fr0nk> it does things i don't want it to do and in the options they are UNchecked
<fr0nk> lol
<deviance> Ok, i have a little bit of trouble, basicly, Aptitude is trying to install setiathome package but the link to the tar is incorrect, so it just gest stuck on a loop and lock up adept, how can I tell it to uninstall or reomve this package?
<voicu> fr0nk:ckeck it and uncheckit back
<voicu> maybe it needs a refresh
<nikosapi> Does the kubuntu beta come with the 3D desktop manager like ubuntu?
<Arwen> nikita, 3D desktop manager?
<Arwen> if you mean compiz/beryl, yes, both
<fr0nk> voicu: already done
<nikosapi> sorry, that little app that lets use easily enable it..
<nikosapi> is that included?
<fr0nk> it keeps zooming ;)
<Arwen> nikosapi, um.... what little app that lets you easily enable what?
* Arwen is LOST
<Arwen> w00t, compiz desktop zoon
<Arwen> zoom*
<nikosapi> Arwen: hehe, in the ubuntu beta there's a little app that makes it easy to enable/disable the 3D desktop managers. I was wondering if kubuntu comes with something similar?
<fr0nk> ah
<fr0nk> this are 2 separate options
<Arwen> nikosapi, oh, yes
<voicu> damn, i was trying to install beryl for ati then i remembered i have a matrox card
<voicu> would that work?
<Arwen> nikosapi, it has the compiz - on/off switch :-)
<nikosapi> Arwen: Great
<voicu> i mean, a matrox on beryl
* Arwen just uses beryl-manager, but..
<Arwen> voicu, yes, it works on matrox, see the wiki
<voicu> ok
<deviance> ok, i have a little bit of trouble, basicly, Aptitude is trying to install setiathome package but the link to the tar is incorrect, so it just gest stuck on a loop and lock up adept, how can I tell it to uninstall or reomve this package?
<aaroncampbell_> How do I go about setting up the flash plugin for firefox?
<Arwen> aaroncampbell_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<CarinArr> flashplugin-nonfree isn't working for a lot of people
<CarinArr> download fails
<aaroncampbell_> download didn't fail
<aaroncampbell_> lets see if it works :)
<Daisuke_Ido> download from the repo fails
<Daisuke_Ido> had it happen last night
<anon32> oh, pssh - then install it manually, geez, suck it u[
<Daisuke_Ido> it's just easier to get it from adobe and install it by hand
<CarinArr> yeah i did that
<Daisuke_Ido> anon32: that's my whole point :)
<CarinArr> anon32: noone said that wasn't the best way of doing it
<jack_> hi, to make the wlanassistent start without asking for a password, can i do that?
<jack_> username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/wlanassistant?
<jack_> or should i rather not do that cos of secruity?
<anon32> CarinArr, and it didn't work? you put it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins no?
<CarinArr> anon32: it works fine
<anon32> oh wait, aaroncampbell_ was the one who asked the question
<anon32> aaroncampbell_, dl it from adobe.com and put it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<CarinArr> anon32: all i was saying was that the flashplugin-nonfree package isn't working so well latey
<CarinArr> oh.
<CarinArr> ;)
<aaroncampbell_> Well, I opened Adept Manager, and chose it, and it downloaded fine.  Now it shows as installed.
* anon32 sighs
<CarinArr> aaroncampbell_: good
<anon32> aaroncampbell_, does it work?
<aaroncampbell_> So I closed and re-opened firefox, but it doesn't display flash
<anon32> aaroncampbell_, go to about:plugins
<aaroncampbell_> aaroncampbell@aaron-linux:/$ ls usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<aaroncampbell_> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libunixprintplugin.so
<elelel> Hi, I updated from dapper's nvidia-glx to the drivers from nvidia.com. They work in X. But when I switch to a tty via Ctrl-Alt-F1 or when I quit X I get a screen filled with graphical anomalies.
<aaroncampbell_> "No plug-ins are installed"
<lw008> 
<lw008> 
<anon32> aaroncampbell_, huh - do you have firefox installed to a weird location? i.e. /opt ?
<abattoir> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<anon32> lw008, stfu, no foreign languages without translation
<aaroncampbell_> anon32: just grabbed it from adept Manager too
<abattoir> anon32: let's be a bit nice around here :)
<lw008> E
<anon32> abattoir, but but but.. he coulda been insulting me!
<abattoir> anon32: haha
<anon32> anyone know wtf he's saying?
<aaroncampbell_> if you look at the ls I pasted, you will see the plugin in the directory you said, but firefox doesn't seem to load it
<anon32> aaroncampbell_, hmm
<Jucato> lw008: please speak in English
* abattoir hasn't come to that level yet, maybe in a year or so
<anon32> aaroncampbell_, enter firefox in a terminal, see if there's any interesting errors
<lw008> sorry I don,t know English.
<Jucato> !cn | lw008
<ubotu> lw008: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<abattoir> lw008: this is Kubuntu Support Channel
<aaroncampbell_> anon32: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12510/
<anon32> aaroncampbell_, hmm, darn it, no interesting errors
<bonbonthejon> aaroncampbell_: those are erorrs you can ignore
<lw008> thank
<aaroncampbell_> bonbonthejon: I'm getting similar errors (plus some others) on with the nVidia drivers for my 8800GTS from the output of nvidia-settings: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12469/
<aaroncampbell_> good to know I can ignore those ones.  Bummer that I still don't know what the others are
<bonbonthejon> aaroncampbell_: the X Errors are because ubuntu puts in stuff for wacom tablets, you can edit xorg.conf to get rid of it
<bonbonthejon> aaroncampbell_: does the program start?
<LeeJunFan> I need help confirming a feisty bug, it's BAD, it may crash your kdesktop. To trigger: open amarok (doesn't need to be playing), configure your screensaver to come on in 1 min, in konsole run 'xset dpms 10 20 0' - let your computer sit for at least 60 sec to make sure screensaver comes on, move your mouse. HINT: if you have amarok playing you may notice when it crashes - music will stop.
<Jucato> s/wacom\ tablets/tablet\ pcs
<lw008> #ubuntu-hk only two people!!1
<aaroncampbell_> bonbonthejon: nvidia-settings starts...and shows just a few settings (nothing that seems relevant to video-card settings)
<bonbonthejon> aaroncampbell_: sounds like the driver isn't liking your card. I don't know too much about this stuff. My 6150 was supported.
<aaroncampbell_> I get "Enable ToolTips" "Display Status Bar" "Slider text entries" "display names in config file" and "show 'Really Quit?' Dialog"
<aaroncampbell_> bonbonthejon: bummer.  I have the eVga 8800GTS
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: I'd suggest you try #ubuntu+1 ?
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: yeah, I figure it's mostly ubuntuites in there.
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: there are kubunteros there too. I'm on feisty though... but at the moment, can't test your bug
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: Do you know if anybody's filed a bug on the wacom stuff?
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: yeah, I'm trying to get more info, this sure doesn't make sense, but I'm sure it takes those things to trigger. Why amarok would have anything to do with screensaver or dpms I don't know. and why it would crash kdesktop? it wasn't fun to narrow down that much.
<neil> I'm using evolution for email, is there a better alternative?
<neil> Or should I stick with it..
<NiceGuyUK> neil : Thunderbird?
<|lonewolf|> agreed.
<aaroncampbell_> That's what I use
<llutz> neil: depends on your needs, kmail/mutt
<n8k99> kmail
<neil> Use that on windows, might switch..
<NiceGuyUK> kmail is ok, just annoys me I can't use the cursor keys to navigate the message list like every other mail client
<lw008> what player can play the file *.rmvb and *.rm ?
<NiceGuyUK> lw008: realplayer, vlc (probably)
<llutz> realplayer
<justin1278> hello
<justin1278> I'm having an issue with kpowersave can someone help me?
<neil> Weird, thunderbird has a different logo on lnux..
<neil> linux
<gdiebel> I assigned win+tab to walk through desktops and when I use that shortcut no popup comes up. Odd thing is that Walk through desktops reverse works fine and has a popup
<justin1278> neil: you can give it a different icon, including its original one in Windows.
<NiceGuyUK> neil : could be down to your icon theme
<neil> Oh really justin1278, how do you do that?
<neil> using default theme atm
<timte> I use xinerama with laptop and external monitor. On the external monitor I only see the upper right 1/4 of the total screen. How can I configure xorg.conf to see the whole screen?
<justin1278> neil: right click the icon then click properties
<justin1278> neil: in the properties Window you will see its icon, click it and you will get a new window with many different icon selections.
<justin1278> neil: just choose whichever one you like.
<justin1278> neil: you can also add your own icons.
<neil> thanks :)
<justin1278> neil: np
<justin1278> can someone help me with kpowersave?
<justin1278> the option to set my CPU frequency is not available.
<|lonewolf|> anyone available to help me with getting my http java viewer working on x11vnc?
<jhutchins> justin1278: run xvidtune in a console and edit your xorg.conf manually.
<voicu> what's the hotkey for running something in gnome?
<jhutchins> WHy would you try to set your monitor frequency with a power manager?
<voicu> like alt+f2 in kde
<gdiebel> voicu: same
<anon32> can anyone here help me with aarok?
<anon32> amarok*
<anon32> voicu, alt+f2
<gdiebel> anon32: #amarok
<neil> Are linux icons of the format .svg?
<voicu> the think is i entered by mistake in gnome but i don't have installed only the desktop and some stuff
<voicu> i can't logout
<jhutchins> neil: Many formats are available.
<NiceGuyUK> neil : yes, or GIF, PNG, JPEG
<lw008> is that GDebi can be us in kubuntu ?
<justin1278> jhutchins: how do I do this?
<anon32> neil, svg is just used because it's infinitely scalable with 0 artifacts
<anon32> lw008, yes, but WHY?
<justin1278> xvidtune
<neil> NiceGuyUK: .ico is out then?
<NiceGuyUK> neil : fraid so :(
<neil> ok thx :)
<NiceGuyUK> neil: ico is just a bmp with header information, so should be able to convert. Maybe even rename and load into Gimp or something
<voicu> what's the hotkey for logging out of gnome? :P
<NiceGuyUK> voicu: CTRL-ALT-PGDN I think
<NiceGuyUK> voicu: or is that shutdown?
<lw008> I install the  GDebi but I can find it  now, so can us it ,what can I do.
<bonbonthejon> jhutchins: sorry, I just saw your message, I dont know if anyone has filed a bug, unless you open kde programs from console you don't see the errors, and you can ignore them
<NiceGuyUK> lw008: ALt-F2 and type in the program name gdebi
<neil> NiceGuyUK: Thanks :) I'm just looking for a nicer thundebird icon
<neil> the default envelope sucks compared to the nice blue one it has now
<NiceGuyUK> neil: Google for "thunderbird icon svg" ?
<neil> Am having a dig
<NiceGuyUK> ;)
<justin1278> neil: what linux distro are you using?
<neil> ubuntu
<anon32> neil, hehe, there's a script for that actually
<justin1278> neil: here is a nice icon set for Ubuntu
* anon32 doesn't know why he/she still has Mozilla's stock firefox, used to be for nice logos and stuff, but now...
<arriesp> can someone tell me a good sources.list for dapper please?
<anon32> arriesp, um.... a good sources.list???
<justin1278> neil: one moment I need to find the link
<arriesp> yes
<arriesp> xD
<anon32> arriesp, that makes no sense
<Jucato> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arriesp> mi sources.list spent a lot of time, and show me problems..
<justin1278> neil: here is a nice icon set for Ubuntu
<justin1278> http://files.filefront.com/Crystal_Diamond_26_Ubuntu/;6767633;/fileinfo.html
<lw008NiceGuyUK> I do it what you say but is show that http://gdebi.domain/
<neil> thanks justin1278 :)
<justin1278> neil: np
<justin1278> neil: it has some nice Thunderbird and Firefox icons too :-)
<arriesp> Jucato:  those sources work with kubuntu dapper?
<anon32> say, does winehq have a feisty repository yet?
<Jucato> arriesp: check the web page, you basically create a sources.list from some choices
<arriesp> ok thanks
<arriesp> xD
<neil> justin1278: http://www.paolinoland.it/forum/index.php?topic=22.msg28
<neil> is this it?
<gioacchino> hello
<neil> very nice if so :D
<gioacchino> anybody know ho to restart iptables without restart networking ?
<anon32> anyone else here think that !opularity-contest sounds like spyware?
<anon32> !popularity-contest *
<ubotu> popularity-contest: Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.33ubuntu2.3 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 212 kB
<justin1278> neil: yes thats it,it also has more icons, it is only showing a few
<neil> justin1278: awesome :) Don't suppose theres a easy way to swap between icon sets is there?
<Jucato> anon32: define spyware, and try to compare it with popularity-contest
<justin1278> neil: I'm not sure how to in gnome
<anon32> Jucato, spyware is software that monitors a user against his/her will
<neil> ok :) ill have a look around
<neil> thanks a lot though!
<Jucato> anon32: does popularity-contest do that?
<anon32> yes
<cotyrothery> hey
<Jucato> anon32: how and why?
<justin1278> neil: it shouldn't be too hard to find.
<cotyrothery> im on ubuntu right now
<Jucato> anon32: specially the "against your will" part
<arafat> does anyone know of an application to convert swf files to mp3? I've just found tools for mp3 to swf...
<anon32> Jucato, it tracks and sends data on what packages you use
<anon32> Jucato, and it's against the users will because the option to disable it is not blatantly obvious
<cotyrothery> i want to know the command to install grub
<anon32> cotyrothery, grub-install
<anon32> or, you could just do it with dd, but that's stupid
<Jucato> anon32: really? you mean you can't install it using the package manager?
<cotyrothery> nope
<cotyrothery> that was not it
<cotyrothery> I want to make my computer dual boot
<anon32> Jucato, but the option to remove it and the fact that it's there is not blatantly obvious to the end user, he has to know it exists first
<cotyrothery> i already have kubuntu working
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<_JuJuBee_> Can someone tell me how to update my linux headers?
<cotyrothery> but i want t get ubuntu also
<Daisuke_Ido> oh
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: I have to agree with anon32 - plus the fact that it's installed by default.
<Daisuke_Ido> dude
<Daisuke_Ido> no need for grub in that case
<anon32> cotyrothery, uh, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BluesKaj> Can anyone tell me how to get Thunderbird to open FF when trying to open a link from it. ?
<cotyrothery> ok
<anon32> yay, for once, I'm not standing on my own
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want kubuntu/ubuntu, just install ubuntu-desktop and select gnome when logging in
<LeeJunFan> this is the first I've learned that my linux PC is phoning home to tell ubuntu what packages I'm using.
<cotyrothery> it said i gave it an unreconized command
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<Jucato> ah I see. and,like spyware, it doesn't anonymize the information it sends?
<cotyrothery> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<Jucato> and like spyware, it's impossible to remove? and like spyware, you can't examine the source code to check it?
<Daisuke_Ido> cotyrothery: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<cotyrothery> ok
<justin1278> neil: did you find it?
<LeeJunFan> That doesn't matter if it does or not, w/o my concent or knowledge for how long now I don't konw - my PC's have been sending personal information out.
<anon32> Jucato, it doesn't matter that it's "anonymous" or that it's "open source" or that it's "removable"- which it really isn't
<anon32> Jucato, just as long as it exists
<neil> justin1278: I read to drop the archive onto the theme window, but it tells me its an invalid format.. maybe because its for kde? might just need to repackage it..
<cotyrothery> that doing somehting
<Jucato> anon32: they all matter. because those, as you said yourself, are the marks of spyware
<cotyrothery> it is conecting
<Daisuke_Ido> i can understand the popularity contest *concept*, but it sounds like the implementation is pretty poor
<LeeJunFan> and nothing is really anonymous, IP's can be traced. Not that I don't trust ubuntu with the information, I just don't like having spyware "software that spys on my actions" on my pc.
<_JuJuBee_> I just tried to update my kernel headers sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`, and it failed...
<cotyrothery> it said i have the newest
<gdiebel> _JuJuBee_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<anon32> Jucato, no, the only thing that has to exist for it to be spyware is that it gathers and sends information and that it's not blatantly obvious
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: your IP can be traced in IRC too.
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan , how did you find out about this "phone home" thing ?
<Daisuke_Ido> cotyrothery: you're in kde now?
<anon32> Jucato, not if you use tor
<cotyrothery> no
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: from anon
<_JuJuBee_> My bad, thanmks
<cotyrothery> i am in ubuntu
<_JuJuBee_> *thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> you're in gnome
<cotyrothery> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<guimn> I have a question. can anyone help me please? sometimes kubuntu(edgy) doesnt turn off/restart as it should. my monitor goes standby and my computer doesnt turn off. any ideas, please?
<Daisuke_Ido> then 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<gdiebel> _JuJuBee_: you're welcome
<cotyrothery> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> guimn: if i had an answer to that, i'd be rich :P
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: I know that, I'm just saying, it IS spyware, it spies on me. IRC doesn't spy on me, it only tells what I want it to. We are saying that it's spyware, not necessarilly malware.
<cotyrothery> wow
<cotyrothery> i just got a lot of installs
<Daisuke_Ido> lotsa packages
<anon32> cotyrothery, yes, kde is big
<anon32> that's why gentoo compile w/ kde takes days
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: I asked him to define what spyware is. I'm just basing it on his defintion
<guimn> Daisuke_Ido, do you mean thats common? :p
<cotyrothery> what i want to do is get them both on the same drive
<anon32> Jucato, like I said, spyware is software that "spies" - it monitors and transmits information without the user knowing
<cotyrothery> because i found out that i cant boot from my slave
<Daisuke_Ido> what it's doing is installing the kde desktop.  when you log in, instead of dual booting, you click on the session button to choose between the two
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan, how is it being done, can one spot which program is spyware...are there clients like adaware or xoftspy for linux ?
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't need two separate linux installs to do that :)
<anon32> cotyrothery, ^^ - tis smarter
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: just sudo apt-get remove popularity-contest if you wish.
<cotyrothery> so how does that work
<anon32> say, did they ever fix the bug that installing kcontrol changes the firefox icon?
<mart81> Is there someting in knetworkmanager/? to remember the ssid after a reboot?
<Daisuke_Ido> when you get to twhere you enter your username and password, there's a button that says "session" or something similar
<anon32> BluesKaj, remove popularity-contest, although that totally breaks any chance of upgrading your distro
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan, popularity contest ?
<cotyrothery> syeah
<cotyrothery> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> click that, and there's an option for session type
<NiceGuyUK> mart81 : kwallet maybe?
<cotyrothery> ok
<LeeJunFan> !popularity-contest
<ubotu> popularity-contest: Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.33ubuntu2.3 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> you can choose KDE or Gnome from that menu
<anon32> note the "automatically" part
<cotyrothery> alright
<anon32> ain't nothing should ever be automagic
<cotyrothery> holdo on
<cotyrothery> when i put that command it
<LeeJunFan> anon32: and the "standard" which means it's installed by default.
<cotyrothery> in
<cotyrothery> i only had my slave pluged in
<cotyrothery> should i re do it
<anon32> LeeJunFan, yeah, and removing it removes ubuntu-standard, bad
<Daisuke_Ido> no, it installs right where you are now
<mart81> NiceGuyUK: hmm, i almost can't stand that program
<anon32> that's another sign of spyware - entrenched so as to make removal difficult
<BluesKaj> you guys call popularity-contest spyware ?
<anon32> yes
<cotyrothery> but i only had my slave pluged in
<anon32> LeeJunFan, I think it's implemented with crontab, but..
<cotyrothery> not the master were kde is
* Daisuke_Ido scratches his head
<anon32> cotyrothery, lol, slaves? pss, get some SATA disks, master/slave is so 10 years ago
<Daisuke_Ido> you're not on that machine right now?
<NiceGuyUK> mart81 : I know what you mean.  Maybe you could add something into /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<LeeJunFan> anon32: personally I just feel betrayed that something like that is installed by default.
<anon32> LeeJunFan, yeah
<cotyrothery> well my computer is 7 years old
<LeeJunFan> What's next WGA? :) hehe
<anon32> cotyrothery, :-\
<guimn> no answer for my question? =(
<Daisuke_Ido> um, isn't ubuntu-standard just a metapackage?
<Daisuke_Ido> like ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<LeeJunFan> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, it wont' hurt to remove it.
<Daisuke_Ido> and removing popularity contest shouldn't hurt anything
<cotyrothery> so i should be able to boot into it
<anon32> LeeJunFan, "your version of Ubuntu is not genuine, please contact Canonical Corp for instructions on obtaining a genuine key. Thank you for using Canonical software."
<cotyrothery> from the kde menu
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're installing it
<cotyrothery> i installed it on slave
<Daisuke_Ido> from the login screen
<anon32> Daisuke_Ido, but if you remove any of the -desktop or -standard or -minimal packages, you can't dist-upgrade
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> im going to reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> no!
<cotyrothery> and see if it worked
<Daisuke_Ido> don't reboot
<cotyrothery> why
<anon32> you don't have to
<Daisuke_Ido> you already have it running, right?
<cotyrothery> what
<cotyrothery> kde
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> i have ubuntu runing
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<gdiebel> I assigned win+tab to walk through desktops and when I use that shortcut no popup comes up. Odd thing is that Walk through desktops reverse works fine and has a popup <-- could someone confirm this behavior on 3.5.6 edgy
<BluesKaj> hand holding time again
<cotyrothery> so what do i to
<cotyrothery> do
<Daisuke_Ido> hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the display manager, then when it gets to the login, choose KDE from the session type menu
<cotyrothery> ok
<anon32> win + tab = rotate all apps for me :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, and if you're in the US using a default keyboard layout, you'll have to use the left alt key because the right alt key is mapped to meta
<LeeJunFan> anon32: I guess I could work that into some passive sniffing too, as I run an ISP, I could setup a sniffer to watch for calling home and identify who's running ubuntu/kubuntu, maybe even tell what packages they use, what services they likely have running :)
<nicoc> ppl, im upgrading kubuntu dapper to edgy, im using lilo as bootloader, now when i upgrade it says that install lilo and grub, and i should run lilo.
<anon32> LeeJunFan, hrmm
<nicoc> how can i run lilo?
<LeeJunFan> nicoc: lilo
<anon32> why would you ever use lilo? it's deprecated
<LeeJunFan> nicoc: why would you switch to lilo if you don't know how to use it?
<nosrednaekim> anon32: cause it IS a bit easier...
<nicoc> nosrednaekim: my pc dos not allow grub
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> how...  is that even possible?
<LeeJunFan> nosrednaekim: I dunno about that, I switched from years of lilo to grub, and I find it different, but no easier. Once you learn grub I'd say they are about the same.
* anon32 just has automagic grub, so...
<nicoc> im in mac.. mac does not allow grub as bootloader
<LeeJunFan> only grub's hd0, etc.. instead of hda or whatever is annoying.
<Daisuke_Ido> ahhh
<jamie> #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I guess so.... especially when you keep compiling kernels
<n8k99> nicoc: that'll be yaboot
<anon32> nicoc, afaik, macs don't allow lilo either
<LeeJunFan> anon32: well, since he's upgrading - it must. :)
<anon32> hmm
<horde> I'm trying to find out how to rename files for the folder containing them (eg. rename "x.jpg" in folder "xyz" to "xyz.jpg") in a bash script.
<horde> or is this question more appropriate for a bash-specific channel?
<anon32> yea, try #bash
<nosrednaekim> yeah..it probbly is..
<horde> cheers
<NiceGuyUK> horde: I'm sure Goggle would find plenty of examples
<NiceGuyUK> its one fo those "for i in blah blah" ones
<horde> NiceGuyUK: have definitely tried Googling it but I guess my search criteria is wrong 'cause I can't find anything of use
<LeeJunFan> horde: is there only one file in each dir?
<LeeJunFan> horde: or do you need like xyz-1.jpg xyz-2.jpg?
<nicoc> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ins-dragonclaw> who here knows anthing about... aliases?
<nosrednaekim> aliases? in IRC?
<ins-dragonclaw> no in linux
<ins-dragonclaw> you know how home:/ gives the home folder?
<NiceGuyUK> horde : http://tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/mass-rename.html
<ins-dragonclaw> can you define custom ones?
<nosrednaekim> ins-dragonclaw: oh...I think thats a kio-slave
<horde> LeeJunFan: basically I'm trying to rename certain files (avi, pdf, etc) that I've downloaded from Usenet (and have been put in folders named after their nzb file)
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay ... now how do i set one up?
<ins-dragonclaw> !kio-slave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kio-slave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> the bot never has help for me T_T
<n8k99> ins-dragonclaw: what are you trying set one up to do?
<LeeJunFan> horde: it's probably not going to be a super easy script.
<ins-dragonclaw> just to open a folder. so like documents:/ will open /home/ins-dragonclaw/documents, for example
<horde> LeeJunFan: damn...I was hoping that wouldn't be the case as I'm pretty new to scripting.
<NiceGuyUK> horde : the link I posted above seems to have a fairly simple script example
<horde> NiceGuyUK: cheers, looking at it now.
<n8k99> ins-dragonclaw: you know there is a panel applet that lets you set a folder view
<horde> LeeJunFan: I used Directory Opus in Windoze and it was super easy...using wildcards and the NOPATH argument
<ins-dragonclaw> ...not really
<anon32> going away now, zzz
<LeeJunFan> horde: directory opus? Man I used a filemanager on Amiga back in 85 called that.
<kevin__> hello
<n8k99> ins-dragonclaw: yeah it' called Quick Browser
<horde> LeeJunFan: heh heh, maybe that's the ancestor of the one I used...it's a really good file manager
<kevin__> ?
<ins-dragonclaw> <-- this is me getting lost
<kevin__> hehe
<phyerboss> Hello, I am totally new to Linux and have a few questions about some issues I am coming across in Kubuntu
<gdiebel> horde: yes directory opus is the closest thing to krusader on windows these days
<ins-dragonclaw> phyerboss: phyer away and we'll see if we can help :-)
<phyerboss> hahaha
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<phyerboss> ok, im a slow typer...bear with me
<horde> gdiebel: never used krusader.  What benefits do you see it having over Konqueror or Nautilus?  If any...
<NiceGuyUK> I'd type slowly if I had a bear with me too
<ins-dragonclaw> lol...
<ins-dragonclaw> i wouldn't type at all
<ins-dragonclaw> i'd be running for my life O.o
<ins-dragonclaw> what is krusader anyway?
<cotyrothery> it did not give me the optiion to boot into kde
<ins-dragonclaw> i've heard it mentioned here quite a few times - still no idea what it is
<phyerboss> 1st one: I added new programs via the adept package manager...well, in the other distros I tried, this usualy instantly places then in the Kicker menus
<ins-dragonclaw> ...and it's not there?
<phyerboss> but on Kubuntu, none of them are showing up exceept kicinedit
<ins-dragonclaw> what application did you install
<ins-dragonclaw> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> !krusader | ins-dragonclaw
<cotyrothery> who was i talking to before
<ubotu> ins-dragonclaw: krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<neil> justin1278: think it fails as its meant for kde
<neil> wonder if theres a gnome version :(
<ins-dragonclaw> hmm ok
<ins-dragonclaw> i think i'll stick to konqueror
<cotyrothery> Daisuke_ido: was i talking to you
<justin1278> neil: that was the gnome version.
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<cotyrothery> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> how did it go?
<cotyrothery> well it did not say anything about kde
<neil> oh :S it does list both k and u buntu on the list actually
<neil> hmmm :)
<justin1278> neil: what I woudl do is go to gnome-look.org and take a look for some icon themes
<phyerboss> I installed an app to callibrate my gamepad, a snes emulator and a few games...none of them are showing up...not even the "game menu option"
<Daisuke_Ido> under session > session type?
<neil> yeah
<phyerboss> as it would with other distros
<ins-dragonclaw> okay
<ins-dragonclaw> the programs -are- there, you just have to add the icons manually
<phyerboss> sorry guys..as i said, Im slow
<ins-dragonclaw> what snes emulator did you install?
<cotyrothery> Daisuke_ido: what was i looking for?
<phyerboss> zness
<ins-dragonclaw> phyerboss: it's ok :)
<ins-dragonclaw> zsnes, you mean. lol
<phyerboss> thats it
<phyerboss> sorry
<ins-dragonclaw> common typo, znes
<ins-dragonclaw> :P
<phyerboss> I like that one since I use it on my media rig
<cotyrothery> i know that i can only boot from my first drive now
<cotyrothery> took forever to figure that out
<Daisuke_Ido> on the login screen, an option (or icon) for session.  when you click that, it's got a session menu that pops up, with an option for session type
<cotyrothery> yeah it had 4 types
<cotyrothery> or 5
<cotyrothery> none of which said kde
<Daisuke_Ido> you remember what those were?
<cotyrothery> a little
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome, failsafe
<cotyrothery> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> terminal
<cotyrothery> yes
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay. phyerboss: how many games did you install?
<phyerboss> hey ins-dragonclaw, let me get the full list of everything installed
<ins-dragonclaw> do you want a link to each one, or just a link to the zsnes emulator?
<ins-dragonclaw> ok
<kevin__> i dont get jre to kubuntu pn mozilla !=(
<Daisuke_Ido> KDE should be an option in there as long as kubuntu-desktop fully installed
<cotyrothery> it is
<cotyrothery> maybe i need to redo that command you gave me
<kevin__> good idea
<Daisuke_Ido> try that, see what happens
<cotyrothery> could you tell me what it was agin
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> now i have to get lunch and get ready to head to school :\
<phyerboss> man its been years since I used mirc!...how do I register my nick in here?
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> one sec
<Jucato> phyerboss: /msg nickserv register <password>
<Jucato> !register | phyerboss
<ubotu> phyerboss: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<chijin> mirc is a client, irc is the service we're all using
<ins-dragonclaw> phyerboss:
<phyerboss> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> ./msg nickserv register <password>
<ins-dragonclaw> drop the dot
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<cotyrothery> E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<phyerboss> gotcha
<kevin__> hehehehehahahahah
<phyerboss> alrighty, im in!
<cotyrothery> Daisuke_ido: E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<cotyrothery> Daisuke_ido: are you there
<Jucato> cotyrothery: sudo apt-get clean
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> ok now what
<cotyrothery> do i redo that command
<chijin> yes
<chijin> cotyrothery: how big is your root partition?
<cotyrothery> 15.0 gb
<ins-dragonclaw> 0.1MB
<ins-dragonclaw> damn
<ins-dragonclaw> well, i was close :P
<cotyrothery> i still got the same error
<chijin> dpkg running out of space sounded like it's too small
<chijin> do df -h and see how much space you have left
<tdn> firecrotch, sorry. I was away for a bit. I use the Power Manager. I right click in its icon in the systray and then select Hibernate.
<cotyrothery> ok what should i look for in the list
<edemilson> brasil
<chijin> cotyrothery: the line that says mounted on /
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> what about it
<chijin> cotyrothery: how much is available?
<firecrotch> tdn: Try using the button on your laptop for hibernating
<cotyrothery> it does not have anything
<cotyrothery> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cotyrothery> unionfs               700M  670M   31M  96% /
<chijin> lol
<tdn> firecrotch, my laptop does not have a button for that. It's a Thinkpad. Also this is not feasable. What should desktop-users do to hibernate then?
<cotyrothery> varrun                 78M   80K   78M   1% /var/run
<chijin> cotyrothery: your root partition is only 700 megs
<chijin> cotyrothery: and it has only 31 megs left
<edemilson> #ubuntu-pt
<cotyrothery> i guess
<cotyrothery> so what should i do
<anon32> netsplit?
<chijin> cotyrothery: it's an installed system, right?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> i haave kde installed
<cotyrothery> its ubuntu i want installed
<cotyrothery> so i can have both
<chijin> you're not going to get anything installed on that partition
<chijin> it's too small
<cotyrothery> ok
<firecrotch> tdn: Sorry, I had read that thinkpads have a button for that.
<Ryiel> !3D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cotyrothery> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cotyrothery> good boy
<cotyrothery> you deserved that treat
<firecrotch> Who says ubotu is a boy?
<tdn> firecrotch, nope. Not mine. Also I would like to be able to hibernate other computers as well.
<cotyrothery> girl
<cotyrothery> ??
<cotyrothery> good girl ubuntu
<cotyrothery> your always helping
<cotyrothery> so how am i going to get this ubuntu and kubuntu to dual boot
<anon32> god damn it, anyone know how to set a maximum sessions limit in gdm or kdm?
<neil> Hey guys
<neil> does anyone know the ubuntu guide page on installing kde as well as gnome?
<neil> Will kdm and gdm fight, or is it ok?
<cotyrothery> so should i be able to boot into ubuntu from the kde menu
<kristjan_> neil: I believe you can install gnome withou gdm
<firecrotch> neil: it will still use kdm
<neil> I already have gnome
<neil> I want to add kde :D
<neil> same thing tho?
<cotyrothery> same here
<cotyrothery> but turned around
<firecrotch> neil: Yep, it will just use gdm
<neil> ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<neil> cool
<neil> thanks :)
<kristjan_> cotyrothery: what do you mean? "from kde menu"?
<neil> firecrotch: if i decide i like kde
<cotyrothery> someone tolled me to boot into kde from the ubuntu menu
<neil> can i easily remove gnome and gdm, and swap to kdm?
<kristjan_> cotyrothery: did you install kde in ubuntu?
<cotyrothery> hmm
<cotyrothery> i already have kde installed
<cotyrothery> i want ubuntu installed to were i can boot into it also
<kristjan_> cotyrothery: I'm afraid I do not understand you
<chijin> cotyrothery: use the paste website and show me your whole df -h output
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cotyrothery> kristjan: i just want it to were i have the option of which i boot into
<cotyrothery> I want to boot into either kde at start or gnome
<giangiva_> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<chijin> cotyrothery: first you need more space
<cotyrothery> I have kde on a 30 gb drive
<chijin> cotyrothery: how come your root partition is only 700 megs then?
<cotyrothery> dont know
<chijin> cotyrothery: you're out of space, you can't install software on your root partition
<kristjan_> you should keep at least 10% of partition free all the time
<cotyrothery> im sure i have more space
<aaroncampbell> Well, so far I'm not having the greatest Kubuntu experience.  First, 6.10 wouldn't install...I was told to try 7.  That installed, but I can't get my dual widescreens working, I can't get my wired gigabit working, and firefox times out on almost EVERY page (although konqueror works)
<edemilson> Por favor alguem poderia me dar informacoes sobre a distribuicao linux caldeira
<chijin> cotyrothery: i asked you for the df -h output, where is it?
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know how to solve any of those?
<cotyrothery> working on it
<CarinArr> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Hrontore> im trying to install a driver "ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run" how do i   do this?
<chijin> cotyrothery: it shouldn't take more than 5 seconds :-O
<cotyrothery> im on live cd
<giangiva_> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<cotyrothery> i cant wait to get a new computer
<neil> cool i can choose gdm or kdm by default
<neil> does it matter which?
<Hrontore> not really they both have the same base
<neil> ok :)
<neil> ty
<neil> I installed beryl on gnome..
<kristjan_> neil: if you choose gdm then kde logout screen will give you only one option I believe
<neil> will it need tweaking to run on kde?
<cotyrothery> it is taking for  ever
<neil> kristjan_: ah ok got it
<anon32> GAH, anyone know how to disable multiple graphical logins?
<anon32> anyone?
<anon32> this is such a fscking pain
<Hrontore> >.>
<Hrontore> <.<
<kristjan_> anon32: define "multiple graphical login"
<coreymon77> !patience | anon32
<ubotu> anon32: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anon32> kristjan_, when gnome or kde allows 2 or 3 users to run sessions at the same time
<cotyrothery> I dont know if paste bin will ever load
<anon32> I barely have the ram for 1 session
<CarinArr> anon32: what do you actually mean
<cotyrothery> finally
<cotyrothery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12532/
<coreymon77> anon32: simple solution, upgrade your ram :D :P
<cotyrothery> chijin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12532/
<anon32> CarinArr, when user A starts a GNOME or KDE session, another user can come along and start a second session running at the same time. it's self-explanatory
<anon32> coreymon77, no, that's not a solution, I already have 4 GB
<anon32> and I want all of it for myself
<Hrontore> 0-o
<coreymon77> and how is that not enough for one session?
<CarinArr> anon32: so someone is logging in remotely to your machine?
<chijin> cotyrothery: can you also paste me your outputs for 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'sudo mount'
<anon32> CarinArr, no, locally
<CarinArr> or?
<cotyrothery> ok
<CarinArr> on the same machine?
<anon32> CarinArr, yes
<coreymon77> anon32: i only have 512 mb if i recall corrrectly and im running fine
<CarinArr> i'm confused
<anon32> coreymon77, well, I want ALL my ram for MYSELF
<coreymon77> anon32: how is 4 gb barely enough for one session
<coreymon77> ?
<anon32> because I use it all
<CarinArr> coreymon77: he's saying he has several users logged in at once
<anon32> CarinArr, notice there's a "switch user"
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> so you dont want people using your computer right?
<anon32> and under system tools, there's a "new session"
<CarinArr> anon32: yeah, but if it's your own machine, just tell people not to use it if you want all the resources yourself
<anon32> coreymon77, nope, I don't want anyone else on my machine while I am
<coreymon77> well then just say that
<anon32> CarinArr, that's nice and all in a perfect world, but I want that enforced
<coreymon77> its your machine
<cotyrothery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12534/
<anon32> coreymon77, you think people listen to me? if they did, this wouldn't be a problem
<coreymon77> anon32: lock your machine when you are not using it
<anon32> coreymon77, they can still click "switch user"
<cotyrothery> chijin: did you get that
<CarinArr> anon32: not if you activate the screensaver and demand password to get out of it
<ins-dragonclaw> be back later
<chijin> cotyrothery: did you do 'sudo fdisk -l'? doesn't look like it to me
<cotyrothery> let me do it again
<coreymon77> anon32: exactly, if you password lockdown your computer when not using it, nobody but you will be able to use it
<anon32> CarinArr, no, there's still a "switch user" button
<coreymon77> anon32: not in a screensaver there isnt
<anon32> when I password my screensaver, on resume, there's "password" "switch user" "cancel"
<anon32> or am I missing something?
<cotyrothery> chijin: it said command not found
<coreymon77> since when was there switch user?
<coreymon77> i never knew that
<kevin__> i need to go now !
<anon32> dunno, gnome user here - are we on a disconnect?
<kevin__> ok?
<CarinArr> anon32: you're in
<CarinArr> #kubuntu
<kevin__> cya all"S
<CarinArr> -enter;)
<coreymon77> anon32: if you are using gnome, why are you in the kubuntu channel
<anon32> CarinArr, yes, because I can't go to #ubuntu and ##gnome is empty
<neil> wow, that was a lot smoother than i expected.. kde worked straight off!
<anon32> coreymon77, ^^
<coreymon77> anon32: let me guess, you got banned from #ubuntu right?
<cotyrothery> is there away to just make a partion for ubuntu
<anon32> coreymon77, yes, but that's not the important question - the important question is how to enforce a maximum X sesion limit
<cotyrothery> How can i get it to boot from my second drive
<cotyrothery> that would work
<neil> coreymon77: I use this channel even for gnome sometimes, I find its better
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: and grub doesnt work?
<cotyrothery> chijin: can we just make it work of my second drive?
<coreymon77> true
<neil> coreymon77: oh, he got banned..
<neil> lol
<neil> nvm then
<cotyrothery> coreymon77: no grub does not work when on the second drive
<coreymon77> well im clueless about gnome
<cotyrothery> by the way what is the diffrence
* anon32 sighs
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: then why dont you just put it on the mbr? where its supposed to be
<CarinArr> anon32: first of all if you're in a kde centred channel you could have a little bit of patience with people not having a clue about what you're on about when you're talking about a switch user button
<cotyrothery> coreymon77: how
<anon32> sorry, I can't find anywhere else to go....
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: thats usually the default option
<cotyrothery> ok
<CarinArr> then for christs sake stop with the attitude when people bother trying to help you
<cotyrothery> so i need to reinstall
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: thats where grub is normally placed
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: not necessarily
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: i believe there are ways to do it
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> how
<anon32> *sigh* - anyone gonna help me?
<coreymon77> anon32: you knwo what, no, not with that atitude
<anon32> attitude?
<gnomefreak> !atitude | anon32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<coreymon77> anon32: with all the sighing and all of that, nobodys gonna help you if you are being an ass about it
<CarinArr> anon32: https://launchpad.net/gnome-session/+bug/75265 <- that looks as tho that is added in feisty
<cotyrothery> coreymon77: im going to try the reinstall
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: you dont have to
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: what was the problem, you reinstalled windows and now you cant boot?
<gnomefreak> coreymon77: thats ok no need to swear/use foul language and ignore him if you are not gonna help him please
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: is that it?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> i dont have windows
<coreymon77> gnomefreak: sorry, my bad
<anon32> coreymon77, .....please, you seem to be the one being confrontational
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: so, what was your problem
<cotyrothery> i just want ubuntu to work of my second drive
<cotyrothery> or have it on the same a kde
<soulrider_> is there a way to install all the deps from a .deb file ig ot without installing them manualy ?
<gnomefreak> anon32: you are in a kubuntu channel not a ubuntu channel. your attitude upset a few users so far please keep you attitude under control and dont get discouraged when your question is not answered.
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: and whas the matter, have you installed yet?
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: kde i dont think so
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> but it does not start
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: what happens?
<cotyrothery> nothing boots off my second drive
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: gdebi does that but i dont think there was a kde front end made fo rit
<cotyrothery> i just get a no operating system
<CarinArr> anon32: people arent deliberately not answering your question. it might be that people simply don't know the answer
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: does grub come up?
<soulrider_> gnomefreak: with synaptic? im trying to install aptoncd, but it depends on synaptic nautilus-burning and other stuff i REALLY dont want
<cotyrothery> no not when booting of my second hard drive
<anon32> CarinArr, yes, I suppose so. Well, according to the bug, there is no answer, so I guess I'm leaving GNOME
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: there really isnt a way to get past the depends of a package.
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: okay, im confused, you have 2 drives, correct?
<CarinArr> anon32: well it says it's fixed in feisty
<cotyrothery> yes
<soulrider_> maybe if i force install? :P
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: which one is your master drive?
<anon32> CarinArr, to be honest, I can't wait another month for the fix
<cotyrothery> um my first
<CarinArr> anon32: use a non-gnome screen locker perhaps?
<anon32> CarinArr, huh, that's a thought - example?
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: no forcing it wont help. apt has a no depends flag but cant promise the package will work correctly.
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: and what is on that drive?
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: what package is it?
<soulrider_> aptoncd
<cotyrothery> kde
<CarinArr> anon32: xlock?
<anon32> hmm, one sec
<cotyrothery> KDE is on my first drive
<anon32> CarinArr, where would I get it? it's not a valid exec and there's no xlock package
<CarinArr> anon32: hang on
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: you have to have all those depends for that. its a gtk app
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: what linux distro
<soulrider_> if i installt he damn dependencies, it will break other packages i think
<fr0nk> btw the installation of the nvidia drivers didn't work for me properly, i had to rewrite the xorg.conf manually
<fr0nk> dunno why but now it works
<cotyrothery> coreymon77: what do you  mean?
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: shouldnt break any official packages you have installed
<anon32> coreymon77, he was here yesterday wasn't he? I think you have to talk without jargon to him
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: if it does its a bug. but it shouldnt at all
<cotyrothery> ok i have an idea
<soulrider_> aptitude is telling me the score is -277 :P
<CarinArr> anon32: try xlockmore
<cotyrothery> why dont i make a new partion on my master drive
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: judging by the fact that you have kde on your first dirve, you must have linux installed on it
<neil> how do you add new icon sets to kde?
<cotyrothery> like 3 gb
<CarinArr> anon32: should be in universe
<anon32> soulrider_, lol, is that like the popularity rating in app-install ?
<cotyrothery> and install it htere
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: use apt not aptitude
<cotyrothery> there
<cotyrothery> would that work
<anon32> CarinArr, ok - so, the screen locker works no matter what dm?
<CarinArr> anon32: should do
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm stuffed :|
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: it might remove things because of conflicts
<soulrider_>   gamin: Conflicts: fam but 2.7.0-10ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<anon32> CarinArr, it allow for screensavers? lol
<soulrider_>   aptoncd: Depends: yelp but it is not installable
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: i dont see any conflicts listed
<soulrider_> i get that
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: what do you want your end result to be?
<ins-dragonclaw> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<cotyrothery> i want dual boot
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: sudo apt-get -f install
<soulrider_> but its not int he repos
<cotyrothery> i want a choose of which
<soulrider_> i had to downlaod it from somewhere else
<cotyrothery> one i want
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: its not?
<cotyrothery> at boot
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: dual boot between what and what
<cotyrothery> kde and gnome
<chijin> :-)
<CarinArr> anon32: uhm not sure, but most screensaver applications allow for screen locking as well
<gnomefreak> !info aptoncd
<ubotu> Package aptoncd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: that isnt really needed
<gnomefreak> ah its in feisty though :)
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: let me explain, kde and gnome are not different oses, they are just desktop environments
<cotyrothery> what is not needed
<chijin> coreymon77: his root partition is only 700 megs
<gnomefreak> soulrider_: you may have to install each depend to install it since you dont have gdebi
<cotyrothery> yeah i know
<CarinArr> anon32: try xscreensaver
<anon32> CarinArr, huh, xlock works... but it's kinda ugly
<cotyrothery> What if i make another partion
<CarinArr> anon32: that should allow you to lock the session as well
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: you dont need grub to choose between kde and gnome
<cotyrothery> so what do i do
<anon32> CarinArr, when I try to run xscreensaver, it just says "process xscreensaver already running"
<CarinArr> anon32: *rolls eyes* we never said it was pretty
<ins-dragonclaw> !seen
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: you jsut choose which one you want to useonce linux has booted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cotyrothery> how so
<cotyrothery> were do i choose?
<neil> hey guys, why is konversation different after i installed kde?
<anon32> CarinArr, oh wait, that was gnome-screensaver, I'll try xscreensaver
<neil> it has different icons, and a new layout
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: before you log in, a screen pops up asking you for your username and password
<cotyrothery> yea
<neil> i prefered konversation in gnome, but dont know how to get it back like that
<soulrider_> !info gamin
<ubotu> gamin: File and directory monitoring system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.7-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 60 kB, installed size 184 kB
<cotyrothery> so if i boot into kde
<cotyrothery> i can boot into gnome
<cotyrothery> from the menu at start up
<coreymon77> exactly
<cotyrothery> ok
<coreymon77> in that menu on the log in screen
<cotyrothery> so let me reboot
<cotyrothery> ok
<soulrider_> is gamin very important? because its uninstalling it... =/
<coreymon77> ywait
<coreymon77> wait
<cotyrothery> ok
<coreymon77> you dont need to restart
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> what do i need to do
<coreymon77> all you need to do is log out or restart x with ctrl+alt+bbackspace
<coreymon77> preferably log out
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> then?
<coreymon77> on the log in screen
<ins-dragonclaw> soulrider_: ". In component main, is optional."
<cotyrothery> um hm
<ins-dragonclaw> so it shouldn't be important
<anon32> CarinArr, it doesn't allow for me to choose "Helios" as my screensaver :-(
<anon32> other than that, it seems to work
<Hrontore> I need help, I'm playing windows game using linux, either the game freezes or has an incredible low frame rate
<coreymon77> just click on the menu and choose session type, then click on kde or gnome depending on which one you want to boot into
<soulrider_> i think its on j ridells repos
<cotyrothery> so should i go ahead and log out
<coreymon77> once you have chosen your session type
<cotyrothery> hey
<coreymon77> just log in like normal
<cotyrothery> last tiem i did that
<cotyrothery> there was no kde
<coreymon77> what do you mean?
<cotyrothery> i saw no kde
<coreymon77> in taht menu?
<cotyrothery> there was gnome
<cotyrothery> yeah
<cotyrothery> and a few others
<cotyrothery> but no kde
<coreymon77> what are you in right now?
<cotyrothery> gnome
<coreymon77> ubuntu?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> live cd
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> livecd
<coreymon77> well that explains it
<coreymon77> you cant do it form a livecd
<cotyrothery> oh
<coreymon77> is ubuntu installed on your computer
<coreymon77> ?
<cotyrothery> yes but it does not boot
<cotyrothery> I installed it on my slave
<coreymon77> is kubuntu installed?
<cotyrothery> but i cant get it to boot
<gnomefreak> looks like grub issue
<anon32> gah, try and condense your sentences..
<coreymon77> do you have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed?
* anon32 can't figure it out
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> kde on master
<cotyrothery> and gnome on slave
<coreymon77> so
<gnomefreak> cotyrothery: what error are you getting whne you try to boot?
<BluesKaj> same ol same ol , eh cotyrothery ? :(
<cotyrothery> well it boots me into kde
<coreymon77> why didnt you just type apt-get isntall ubuntu-desktop
<cotyrothery> so i unpluged mater drive
<anon32> I think there's a communication error here......
<cotyrothery> and left slave pluged in
<CarinArr> o.O
<yorokobi> cotyrothery: why do you have two separate installs? are you using different versions of (K)Ubuntu?
<mikedomo> yeah kubuntu
<coreymon77> yorokobi: i think he is
<yorokobi> ie, 6.06 and 6.10
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> i have 6.06 ubuntu
<mikedomo> i have 6.10 version
<cotyrothery> and 6.06 kubuntu
<mikedomo> and very soon 7.04
<coreymon77> yorokobi: thats the problem, i think he has then installed seperatly
<cotyrothery> i do
<ins-dragonclaw> Hrontore: you still here?
<Hrontore> yes
<cotyrothery> one on each ddrive
<anon32> CarinArr, thanks a lot, even if it's not very pretty, xlock will work till feisty's out :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> what are you trying to play?
<coreymon77> you see, tahts the problem, what was the point in doing that
<CarinArr> cotyrothery: they're the same os, just with different front ends.. but there's nothing stopping you from running kde and gnome from the same install
<yorokobi> KDE and Gnome can exist together on the same install of (K)Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> if he unplugged the drive with grub/mbr is wont bootto anything
<cotyrothery> ok
<CarinArr> anon32: welcome
<mikedomo> i like kde theme
<coreymon77> kubuntu and ubuntu can exist together on the same drive and the same partition
<Hrontore> ins-dragonclaw Low end games, Counter strike, metal gear solid
<cotyrothery> so should i install it on my master
<mikedomo> i dont like gnome theme
<cotyrothery> with kde
* CarinArr cries a little and goes to find some food
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay. obviously you're running wine - what version?
<Hrontore> ins-dragonclaw I dont know
<anon32> CarinArr, hell, speaking of feisty, is it stable enough for generic usage? I know the usual "it's beta, it'll give you cancer", but your thoughts?
<yorokobi> cotyrothery: yes. The hardest choice will be between gdm or kdm :)
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: plug your master back in, boot into kde, open up a konsole window
<ins-dragonclaw> try wine --version in a konsole
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> then what
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: and then type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CarinArr> anon32: i haven't a clue actually, i'm still using edgy, but a lot of people say feisty is more stable than edgy already
<ins-dragonclaw> edgy's pretty darn solid, far as i'm concerned
<anon32> CarinArr, hmm, yeah, I'd try but for the fact that the wine and tor repositories don't have feisty branches yet
<cotyrothery> should i do that now
<coreymon77> yes
<Hrontore> ins-dragonclaw wine ver 0.9.22
<coreymon77> come back on irc when you are back in kde
<CarinArr> anon32: i dont use either of them so i wouldn't know;)
<cotyrothery> what can i do with my slave
<anon32> Hrontore, upgrade it :-)
<cotyrothery> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> okay... the latest is 0.9.32
<anon32> CarinArr, how could you live without tor? lol
<cotyrothery> see ya in a few
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, no, 0.9.33
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: kepp it plugged in
<Hrontore> how upgrade?
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<CarinArr> will i be killed if i admit to hav eno idea what tor is
<anon32> Hrontore, winehq.com - directions
<mikedomo> down microsoft windows this OS is only for loosers
<Hrontore> thnx
<CarinArr> apart from a nordic god;)
<anon32> CarinArr, kind of, lol
<anon32> mikedomo, don't troll
<anon32> CarinArr, tor.eff.org
<ins-dragonclaw> anon32: i didn't have kubuntu on the machine i was downloading from - so i had to get the older version from the repository
<ins-dragonclaw> but i don't use wine anyway
<mikedomo> ok
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, I don't use it for much either, but it's nice to have around
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
* anon32 uses Wine for Windows!
<ins-dragonclaw> for the odd game of solitare
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<ins-dragonclaw> I DRINK wine, but that's going offtopic :p
<CarinArr> aha.. i don't have particular privacy issues;)
<mikedomo> is a great place to trade ideas within the users
<CarinArr> so i think i'll just about manage without tor a while longer
<ins-dragonclaw> ahh tor
<coreymon77> tor?
<ins-dragonclaw> death sentence from hell for irc server admins
<ins-dragonclaw> The Onion Ring, something like that
<ins-dragonclaw> basically a gigantic open proxy
<ins-dragonclaw> it's anonymous and terribly unsafe
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, the onion router, it rules
<Hrontore> winehq doesnt have a dl for kubuntu, should i dl the one for ubuntu?
<ins-dragonclaw> there we go
<anon32> Hrontore, yeah, it's the same idea
<ins-dragonclaw> Hrontore: try sudo apt-get install wine
<ins-dragonclaw> or ... upgrade wine
<CarinArr> so basically all the little scritp kiddies use tor to wreak havoc?
<ins-dragonclaw> somewhat
<mikedomo> the best ubuntu version coming soon feisty fawn 7.04
<ins-dragonclaw> they route their warbots through it
<anon32> CarinArr, and people in evil countries use it to browse the web
<ins-dragonclaw> like the Sub7 tojan
<anon32> CarinArr, it does have abuse problems though
<ins-dragonclaw> trojan*
<ins-dragonclaw> since it makes you totally untraceable
<ins-dragonclaw> people use it for just about every nefarious cyber-activity
<CarinArr> yikes
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, actually, tor is open for timing analysis
<anon32> CarinArr, everybody in China uses tor, same with Saudi Arabia
<CarinArr> i haven't been involved in irc server administration for 5 years or so, and it was hell enough already;)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<neil> hi guys, just installed kde ontop of ubuntu.. its changed konversation though. channels are now in a big panel on the left, not in a small one below where you type...
<neil> anyone know how to change it back?
<ins-dragonclaw> no wonder we had no chinese users on our network :p
<ins-dragonclaw> our Defender was set to disallow all TOR connections
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, freenode allows hostmask changes for tor users though
<anon32> e.g., I've been here in tor before (not right now)
<ins-dragonclaw> well, freenode is exactly that - free
<CarinArr> neil: no idea, i don't use konversation im afraid
<ins-dragonclaw> like the freeports
<ins-dragonclaw> all are welcome
<anon32> neil, xchat user here :-\
<anon32> xchat has transparency (fake though) :-)
<neil> xchat doesnt work when I'm away at university for some reason tho :)
<ins-dragonclaw> What i DO need is a BNC... :/
* CarinArr whispers irssi suggestively
* ins-dragonclaw doesn't hear a thing
<CarinArr> lol
<anon32> hehe
<ins-dragonclaw> my web provider doesn't allow me to run active processes on their servers
<ins-dragonclaw> which really sucks
<anon32> yeah, I never liked using terminals for anything - legibility issues
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, ow
<ins-dragonclaw> :|
<coreymon77> i use terminals for things
<coreymon77> not irc though
<ins-dragonclaw> when i FTP in to upload stuff, i even see the .bash files - but they refuse ssh connections
<ins-dragonclaw> even though cPanel allows the service
<ins-dragonclaw> I -REALLY- wonder why
<CarinArr> ins-dragonclaw: annoying
<ins-dragonclaw> to the extreme
<ins-dragonclaw> for me, anyway
<ins-dragonclaw> even the online cPanel documentation shows you how to ssh in
<Hrontore> i hit a wall
<coty> ok im back
<ins-dragonclaw> Hrontore: I live in that wall ;)
<coreymon77> oh hi
<coty> it is installing gnome
<coreymon77> good
<Hrontore> ins-dragonclaw thank god
<coreymon77> okay
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<coreymon77> when it asks you to choose between kdm and gdm
<coty> its going to take awhile
<ins-dragonclaw> but it's the people on the other side that you want to talk to :p
<Hrontore> how do i add the wine repository to my apt ?
<coreymon77> choose kdm
<coty> and it going to take 600 mb
<coty> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> directions on their site
<anon32> Hrontore, follow the instructions at winehq
<ins-dragonclaw> http://www.winehq.org/download-deb
<ins-dragonclaw> i thin
<ins-dragonclaw> k*
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, don't they have a specific page about ubuntu now?
<Hrontore> oh
<ins-dragonclaw> pulled that url from memory, so don't shoot me if it;s wrong
<ins-dragonclaw> they do
<ins-dragonclaw> for ubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> that's the url
* Hrontore blushes "scroll down"
<coty> is it worth
<coty> it
<coreymon77> depends
<coty> getting ubuntu
<coreymon77> do you want to have gnome
<ins-dragonclaw> coty: what are you running now?
<ins-dragonclaw> overload...
<coty> well i like the look
<ins-dragonclaw> :P
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, ah, oops
<coty> kde
<ins-dragonclaw> anon32: no problem. lol.
<coty> is there anything special bout gnome
<Hrontore> shit
<ins-dragonclaw> not really
<anon32> say, are there any standard 5:4 resolutions other than 1280x1024?
<coreymon77> not really
<coty> ok
<anon32> and also, anyone recommend a good LCD? I want one that does 1600x1200
<ins-dragonclaw> define them manually, anon32
<coty> so how do i end this
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, ok
<coreymon77> you wanna cancel?
<ins-dragonclaw> don't look at me, anon32
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, second question? ah...
<coty> ok
<coreymon77> okay
<coty> i quit the install
<CarinArr> does anyone know whether IO errors when fscking one of my partitions means my hdd is toast or if it can be rectified by formatting the partition in question?
<coreymon77> okay
<coty> not worth it
<ins-dragonclaw> 1st: define manually. 2nd: Don't ask me as i know nothing about LCDs
<coty> Has anyone tried edubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> not me
<coty> because i would like to try it
<coty> for school
<ins-dragonclaw> i got ubuntu and kubuntu, love kubuntu and haven't looked for a replacement yet...
<coreymon77> coty: nope, but its useless for home computer use
<yorokobi> anon32: I can recommend a 16:9 1680x1050
<ins-dragonclaw> what's different about it?
<coty> it says it can be for schools or home
<Hrontore> ins-dragonclaw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12550/
<coreymon77> its education oriented
<coty> yeah
<coreymon77> made for schools
<coreymon77> mostly a kids distro
<coty> it also says home
<coty> on the cover
<coty> but would it be a benifit to me
<coreymon77> depends
<coreymon77> whatever you want
<ins-dragonclaw> linux for kids?
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<coreymon77> kidna
<coreymon77> it has lots of educational programs on it
<anon32> yorokobi, eww, 1680x1050 = crap
<coreymon77> and other stuff like that
<coty> I'm home schooled
<coreymon77> oh
<coty> I wonder if it has anything on computer programming
<ins-dragonclaw> Hrontore: is that from trying apt-get install wine?
<coreymon77> you could try it
<coty> considering im working on c++
<coreymon77> nobodys stopping you
<coty> and lua
<coty> then i wll do c
<coty> then java
<coreymon77> but the way to do it is apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<coty> and so on
<coty> asm
<CarinArr> coty: errrrrr...
<coty> ok
<coty> errr what
<Hrontore> ins-dragonclaw: well i added the repos to apt, and it did that
<CarinArr> coty: try doing one at the time... and ubuntu is fine for all of those, you don't need edubuntu
<coreymon77> personally i like ku
<CarinArr> or rather edubuntu isn't going to magically teach you how to do them
<CarinArr> well i meant (k)ubuntu
<coty> i know that
<ins-dragonclaw> Hrontore: try apt-setup and apt-get update
<ins-dragonclaw> see what it does
<coty> im not an idiot
<ins-dragonclaw> flood... my connection's lagging
<coreymon77> coty: nobodys saying that
<CarinArr> coty: you said you were wondering if it had anything "on" programming
<Hrontore> in the termenal?
<ins-dragonclaw> yes
<CarinArr> so i was answering that
<coty> yeah
<coty> just wondering
<coty> maybe it has programes
<coty> to help you learn programming
<coty> not that i need it with c++
<coty> or lua
<Hrontore> ins-dragonclaw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12557/
<coty> there both easy so far
<ins-dragonclaw> would SUSE packages run on Kubuntu, anyone?
<coty> I dont have a burner but i would like to try other linuxs
<coty> how would i go about doing so
<compilerwriter> ins-dragonclaw: I am not certain, but my gut tells me no.
<CarinArr> ins-dragonclaw: what extension are suse packages? they .rpm as well?
<ins-dragonclaw> i think so
<CarinArr> if so, then you can try to alien them
<anon32> CarinArr, I think suse is rpm-based
* ins-dragonclaw just got lost, congratulations
<CarinArr> !alien
<anon32> so, can anyone recommend a good LCD? I want one with 1600x1200 resolution
<compilerwriter> CarinArr Alien them?
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<coty> does anyone know how i can install other linuxs with out a burner
<ins-dragonclaw> dangerous
<ins-dragonclaw> oh boy
<CarinArr> heh.. relative.. what are you trying to install?
<ins-dragonclaw> i have the suse 10.1 dvd, and it has about a million packages i need, that i would otherwise download
<coty> i just want to explore the other linuxs
<coty> see what there like
<CarinArr> ah i see
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, don't try installing SuSE packages... not smart
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, get native ones
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<coty> but i have now burner
<compilerwriter> coty:  There are several *nix operating systems out there that have live cds.
<CarinArr> if there's anything less than basic, or .. disjoint, there's a tendency for dependency issues when you install rpms
<anon32> coty, I have now burner?
<ins-dragonclaw> no*
<anon32> is that "I now have a burner" or "I have no burner"
<coty> oh
<ins-dragonclaw> i have kubuntu and ubuntu cds from shipit
<coty> yeah the only reason i have kubuntu is because it was shiped free
<ins-dragonclaw> CarinArr: I think download would be better in either case
<CarinArr> commercial software is often released as rpm's only, which is why i've had the pleasure of making alien's acquaintance
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<anon32> coty, buy a DVD burner, cheap[
<Hrontore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12556/
<coty> i know
<coty> i will have to save up
<ins-dragonclaw> krap
<ins-dragonclaw> someone at my isp turned off port 80
<coty> I still have no job
<ins-dragonclaw> :(
<coty> i turn 16 this summer
<ins-dragonclaw> <-- 18
<CarinArr> coty: plenty of time then;)
<neil__> <-- 19
<CarinArr> <-- old
<coty> lol
<CarinArr> :)
<neil__> wish i was 16 lol
<ins-dragonclaw> bbiab
<coty> no
<CarinArr> i wish i was 19, never mind 16
<coty> not that great
<neil__> How old are you then CarinArr :)
<CarinArr> 26
<neil__> =D
<neil__> still 4 years to 30
<neil__> lol
<CarinArr> lol
<frojnd> does anyone know how can I set kicker, that I will be able to move windows above pannel??
<CarinArr> 3.5 but thanks
<coty> Hey i might not be good with linux yet
<neil__> heh
<coty> but i can hack a psp
<Hrontore> i messed up apt, will some on help me fix it?
<coty> i no every thing about the psp
<CarinArr> coty: install linux on it
<coty> i did
<coty> with bochs
<coty> not really install
<coty> but bochs emulates it
<CarinArr> does anyone know whether IO errors when fscking one of my partitions means my hdd is toast or if it can be rectified by formatting the partition in question?
<CarinArr> (sorry for repeating myself:) )
<coty> I need some good programs to install on my new kubuntu computer
<coty> what should i get
<Hrontore> shouuld i partition my hd and reinstall kubuntu?
<coty> you know what is funny
<coty> im 15 and have a site that i just started with 134 people
<coty> as members
<andres_> HI can some one help me to Configure my PCI Sound card?
<fyrmedic> I installed fglrx and it stopped working suddenly. Any idea
<coty> so does anyone know of any good programs i should get?
<CarinArr> fyrmedic: what stopped working? fglrx? or X? or?
<coty> I know what i want
<CarinArr> coty: well if you want to get into programming you should probably get build-essential
<coty> but i dont know how to get it
<coty> i have that
<coty> what i really wnat is beryl
<coty> but i dont know were to download it
<coty> anyone know
<fyrmedic> CarinArr: I am not able to use OpenGL and it says that the Mesa Drivers are still there. It worked fine then disappeared while I was installing something else, but I don't remember what.
<CarinArr> coty: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<compilerwriter>  alkdjf
<coty> thanks
<coty> will that be a direct download
<CarinArr> coty: read the wiki;)
<coty> oh ok
<coty> lol
<coty> reading
<coty> :(
<CarinArr> fyrmedic: don't know much about ati i'm afraid so probably can't help
<ins-dragonclaw> Patience is the greatest virtue not known to Man
<fyrmedic> thanks anyway
<jhutchins> ins-dragonclaw: Tell that to my horse.
<coty> I still can not beleive i got kubuntu working after 3 weeks
* ins-dragonclaw tells it to his horse
<ins-dragonclaw> coty: took me about 30 minutes ;)
<coty> I had to wipe out windows to get ti to work
<coty> i was trying to get it to work on slave
<coty> but then i finally relized it needed to be on master
<ins-dragonclaw> okay, this is getting annoying
<coty> because kubuntu desevers respect
<CarinArr> i still can't believe i'm having harddrive issues with a 1400 quid laptop that i've had for less than two weeks
<ins-dragonclaw> OOo's Writer sucks when it comes to HTML
<ins-dragonclaw> bluefish won't install - nvu won't install
<Hrontore> ins-dragonclaw, im backing up my files and i'm preping to reinstall, can any one here help my fix apt
<ins-dragonclaw> quanta needs like 30 additional packages to work
<ins-dragonclaw> and FP won't work because it needs IE5, which won't install
<Hrontore> but quanta is good
<ins-dragonclaw> it's at about this time that i wish i knew html coding by hand :(
<ins-dragonclaw> kate would be great (no pun intended) but i suck at text-only webdesign
<coty> is there away to upgrade to 6.10 without having the cd
<ins-dragonclaw> coty - yes
<ins-dragonclaw> but i don't know how... lol
<coty> cool
<coty> how
<ins-dragonclaw> grr
<coty> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<life> I installed kubuntu a few years ago, now I use almost purely the gnome desktop, is it wise to uninstall all the KDE programms?
<ins-dragonclaw> but i don't know how... lol
<coty> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ins-dragonclaw> life - only if you don't need them
<life> I don't :)
<coty> i want the new one
<coty> 7.04
<ins-dragonclaw> well then, backup and fire away
<coty> how
<ins-dragonclaw> Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<ins-dragonclaw> it's in the channel topic, coty
<ins-dragonclaw> you should really spend more time reading
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<coty> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ubuntu> Hi there
<ins-dragonclaw> reading is very good for you
<ins-dragonclaw> traitor!!! lol
<coty> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<coty> so
<ins-dragonclaw> course, i'm a little biased - i write as a hobby ^^
<ins-dragonclaw> heh
<life> ins-dragonclaw, I supposedly uninstalled the kubuntu-desktop but no programms were uninstalled.
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<ins-dragonclaw> Ubuntu: "Kubuntu, I Am Your Father" ... I can just picture that XD
<Hrontore> does edgy mean=unstable?
<ins-dragonclaw> no
<ins-dragonclaw> i'm on edgy
<ins-dragonclaw> pretty darn stable
<Daisuke_Ido> no, Windows = unstable
<life> Daisuke_Ido, that's what they told me. What do I have to do to remove all the kde programms?
* ins-dragonclaw stomps the floor to prove his point, and his foot disappears into a big, black hole in the floor
<Daisuke_Ido> remove the ones you're sure you don't need one by one
<ins-dragonclaw> only real issue i had was with my media players - kaffeine and amarok
<Hrontore> i hate those any way
<phyerboss> hey ins-dragonclaw im back
<Daisuke_Ido> there's probably a better way
<ins-dragonclaw> welcome back, phyerboss
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hate amarok?  that's inhuman!
<phyerboss> thanks
<Hrontore> kaffiene
<Hrontore> =hate
<ins-dragonclaw> *Darth Vader voice* "I've been ... expecting you..."
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, that's fair enough
<ins-dragonclaw> kaffeine = my movie collection
<life> Daisuke_Ido, okayz I'll uninstall one by one then
<life> thx
<CarinArr> i had to remove the kaffeine icon from my desktop cause it was just too ugly
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo rmdir /boot/
<ins-dragonclaw> CarinArr: I like it
<CarinArr> yuk
<ins-dragonclaw> the coffee bean reminds me of my morning ritual :D
<Hrontore> oh
<Hrontore> my second cup awaits
<ins-dragonclaw> see?
<CarinArr> doesn't really look like an actual coffee bean tho
<ins-dragonclaw> kaffeine helps ;)
<CarinArr> by now i need a cup too
<ins-dragonclaw> no, looks more like a coin with a slot
* Hrontore scurrys off in pursuit of happyness
<ins-dragonclaw> or a brown headache tablet
<CarinArr> yes
<Hrontore> you mean chocolot coverd coffe beans
<ins-dragonclaw> well, on my machine it's a little blue gear, so that's ok :)
<phyerboss> aw man!...hey dragonclaw, I cant PM you, even though I registered its back to blocking me
<Daisuke_Ido> mmm...  chocolate covered espresso beans...
<Daisuke_Ido> phyerboss:  did you identify?
<phyerboss> identify?
<Kubuntu-Nick> bye
<coty> great
<Daisuke_Ido> phyerboss: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<coty> im having another problem
<phyerboss> ok
<coty> same thing happened yesterday
<coty> i can open adept
<coty> cant
<coty> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<phyerboss> ok, thanks Daisuke!
<Daisuke_Ido> coty: sudo apt-get update
<Daisuke_Ido> they don't let you know you have to be superuser to do that :\
<coty> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<coty> I am the admin of this computer
<CarinArr> !sourceomatic | coty
<ubotu> coty: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<coty> this happened to me yesterday
<coty> its driving me crazy
<coty> why does it keep doing this
<phyerboss> i have a question that i was gonna shoot at dragonclaw if anyone wants a stab at it;)
<phyerboss> what codecs & plugins do you all have installed for playback of mpeg, mp3 and wma files?
<coty> what do i do once i regenerate my source.list
<abaldwin> Hi!
<phyerboss> when i was on indows, i could listen to music and watch movies through my network...you know, like wath a movie downstairs thats sitting on a hard drive upstairs on this pc
<abaldwin> I stopped in hoping someone could assist me briefly with a monitor issue
<phyerboss> well, i noticed since i changed to linux, i can get into my network neighborhood folders but i cannot playback any music or mpegs
<jack_> hi
<jack_> does anybody have an academic tux, with a dr hat or sth similar??
<jack_> cannot find that
<jack_> doctor hat i mena
<jack_> mean
<phyerboss> abaldwin: whats going on with your monitor?
<ins-dragonclaw> :|
<abaldwin> I just bought an Acer X171, 17in flat screen LCD, and, upon rebooting, after all the text stuff, once X starts, the monitor goes blank except for a input not supported msg
<atphalix> red hat certificate?
<ins-dragonclaw> ouch
<abaldwin> I kind of expected Kubuntu to auto detect the monitor or something, like Kudzu doesn in fedora (my previous distro)
<phyerboss> welcome back dragonclaw
<ins-dragonclaw> maybe X picked iy up wrong
<ins-dragonclaw> thanks, phyerboss
<ins-dragonclaw> it* ^x2
<embrapa> hello
<abaldwin> I went into xorg.conf, and there had been no changes at all made, it was still configured for this monitor (an ancient generic Cybervision monitor)
<embrapa> chijin: thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> SuSE autodetected my monitor ... and when i rebooted to start it my screen gave (Frequency out of range)
<abaldwin> Im unsure how to configure X for the new monitor
<phyerboss> im still new to linux and so far each distro i tried worked fine with my monitor...just not the chipset;)
<Hrontore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12569/
<ins-dragonclaw> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<ins-dragonclaw> start there, abaldwin
<phyerboss> so in your case, that might need the tender loving care of someone higher leveled
<ins-dragonclaw> maybe someone's come across your problem before
<abaldwin> one the kubu list, some folks had recommended an Acer when I asked about upgrading my monitor, so I did not anticipate any issues, unfortunately
<abaldwin> Ill check out the wiki
<ins-dragonclaw> my desktop is pretty
<ins-dragonclaw> a screenshot of the KMatrix3D screensaver
<ins-dragonclaw> ^^
<abaldwin> a search on the wiki for Acer monitor gives no results
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<abaldwin> Ill visit Tio Google
<ins-dragonclaw> odd
<ins-dragonclaw> what distro do you have?
<ins-dragonclaw> agh i mean version
<embrapa> someone recomends me a software to install in kubuntu ?
<yuan> sorry can someone give me a portuguese room
<embrapa> yuan
<embrapa> fala
<yuan> alo
<yuan> cmo posso instalar
<neil> \
<coty> what do i do with the generated copy of source.list
<yuan> ja fix download
* Kite_DH is away
<abaldwin> tambm falo portugus
<embrapa> do q
<yuan> mais agora para funcionar
<yuan> kais sao os passos
<embrapa> tem brasileiros ak
<abaldwin> just for clarification,this is on Dapper, not that I expect that makes much of a difference
<yuan> ou comandos
<embrapa> oque vc baixou ?
<binks_> hi can i just say my linux find of the day is kmediastudio for dvd authing its great
<abaldwin> sou americano, mais, falo portugus (minha mulher  brasileira, e eu sou tradutor)
<yuan> e o seguinte
<yuan> eu instalei o linux
<abaldwin> does anyone here have the same monitor?
<yuan> so k o nao tava cmpleto e baxei todo
<yuan> like
<yuan> mp3 player
<yuan> openoffice
<binks_> abaldwin: what error you getting with your monitor
<yuan> muitas coisas
<yuan> entendes
<yuan> no gerenciador adept
<abaldwin> binks:  it just says input not supported, there are two vga chords inthe box, too, and I tried both with the same result (they appear to be slightly different)
<embrapa> ja vem quase tudo instalado
<abaldwin> it shows everything through the text portion of boot, it just goes blank and gives the message when X starts
<yuan> ya
<embrapa> yuan: qual pograma vc quer especificamente ?
<yuan> mais o mp3
<abaldwin> yuan, o que  o problema que tem?
<yuan> leitor de mp3
<yuan> nao le mp3 so audio
<ins-dragonclaw> engles?
<binks_> ok its to do with the refresh rate i think can you see the interweb on something else
<ins-dragonclaw> exactly what language is that anyway?
<abaldwin> ah, vc tem que baixar os libs para mp3, o que no esto instalado iniciamente, tem que adicionar os repos para universe ou multiverse
<coty> what do i do with the sources.list?
<abaldwin> I couldnt find in Xorg.conf anything about refresh rates, only possible resolutions
<yuan> ixo do gerenciador adept
<binks_> i do with i went to language classes at school
<embrapa> yuan: sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<binks_> wish^
<coty> is there a place i save it
<binks_> ok what graphics card you got
<embrapa> yuan: ou vc baixa o pacote no site e executa sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<binks_> is portugese not like spanish or do you guys hate each other like us english hate the french
<embrapa> what binks_?
<dromer> hi all, Im still having trouble with automount, no usb-drives are mounted when plugged in
<abaldwin> do you suppose if I simply run dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg I should be able to get it going?
<binks_> i thought the language was alike spanish and porugese
<binks_> abaldwin: thats a good start
<binks_> but spell it correct
<jhutchins> binks_: Kinda like french vs. english, there are shared words and such, but the languages are distinct.  More different than say German and Dutch or Norwegian.
<embrapa> yuan: esperto ter ajudado
<binks_> embrapa: is the languages the same nearly spanish and portugese
<embrapa> yuan: ate mais
<BluesKaj> abaldwin, you may but it does depend on the graphics card drivers it seems , even if you choose a particlar setting it may not hold.
<embrapa> binks_: its diferent
<piotrek> moe mi kto powiedzie, gdzie ja sie znalazem?
<binks_> embrapa: arr ok sorry i dont no portugese
<abaldwin> spanish and portuguese are very similar, I speak both, and french, too
<yuan> ya vou tentar
<yuan> thankx  embrapa
<binks_> i speak english and scottish
<jhutchins> !pl piotrek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pl piotrek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yuan> o problema e k ja vex download
<embrapa> binks_: i can teach another time :D
<binks_> embrapa: :)
<jhutchins> !pl | piotrek
<ubotu> piotrek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dwidmann> What was that page to report problems with the new dist-upgrade tool again?
<embrapa> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> <---English, some french and a bit of swedish
<yuan> e nao cnxigo por a funcionar ou melhor ativar
<binks_> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<yuan> no gerenciador adept
<embrapa> yuan: eu tava com o mesmo problema seu
<dromer> !automount
<jhutchins> dwidmann: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piotrek> somebody speaks polish here?
<embrapa> yuan: eu so conseguir resolver rodando akele combando depoiis de baixar o extracodecs
<yuan> e k fizeste
<dromer> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jhutchins> dwidmann: Stupid mouse.  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<binks_> anyone no if there is a similar game to sims on linux for the kids to play
<embrapa> yuan: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dromer> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<coty> it wont let me overwright the sources.list
<embrapa> yuan: la tem tudo...falow
<dwidmann> jhutchins:  no no no, that's not it .... I'm dealing with a different beast, feisty ... seems the new dist-upgrade tool didn't configure all of the packages before it cleaned up and rebooted o.O
<yuan> thankx
<ins-dragonclaw> coty - prefix everything with sudo
<binks_> coty sudo
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo kill -9 coty
<ins-dragonclaw> :P
<dromer> coty: are you sudo?
<dwidmann> I just chrooted in and decided to play with apt and see what happened, seeing as it's giving m e a kernel panic ...
<jhutchins> dwidmann: It's on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<ins-dragonclaw> no, coty is coty
<binks_> !simms
<jhutchins> dwidmann: Also see #ubuntu+1
<coty> hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> lo and behold -
<dwidmann> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dwidmann>  linux-image-2.6.20-13-generic
<dwidmann>  konq-kim
<dwidmann>  linux-image-generic
<ins-dragonclaw> !sims
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sims - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> !umount
<dwidmann> there's my kernel panic on line 4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> gah
<binks_> arr well
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<coty> what do i put in
<dwidmann> #ubuntu+1 is about as lively as a basement
<coty> sudo what
* ins-dragonclaw smacks ubotu
<dromer> anybody here with automount experience? (eg: fixing it :/ )
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo <the rest of the command>
<binks_> sudo kate then nav to sources.list
<strog_> hi peeps
<strog_> wanted to know how to get the matrix screensaver for ubuntu
<strog_> it is usually installed normally in debian
<coty> what command
<coty> could someone wright it out
<coty> sudo what
<coty> i know sudo
<coty> but what after it
<dromer> coty: after sudo, do the normal command to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<coty> i did
<dromer> which is ..
<coty> it gave an error
<BluesKaj> coty, sudo kate  /etc/apt/sources.list
<dromer> what do you type and what is the error? (no flooding!)
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<binks_> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ins-dragonclaw> or kdesu if you're a purist
<binks_> sudo vi  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ins-dragonclaw> or sudo vi if you're suicidal
<strog_> lol
<binks_> vi is loverly but maybe not for him/her
<BluesKaj> kdesu in the runbox
<ins-dragonclaw> him
<ins-dragonclaw> i hope
<ins-dragonclaw> :p
<ins-dragonclaw> i only use vi if i need to read a file in a hurry
<ins-dragonclaw> i used nano for editing once, but i prefer kate
<coty> wow
<strog_> vi is sweeeet
<dromer> ins-dragonclaw: wather have vim :P
<coty> i just relized that everything is installed on my computer
<ins-dragonclaw> heh
<dromer> rather*
<SlackRat> evening folks......my adept notification doesnt run and im wondering what command i need to restart it so i get a notification in the taskbar...............
<ins-dragonclaw> i should learn it at some point
<BluesKaj> kate works , most of the time ...sometimes it takes 3 trys ...dunno why but it does :(
<ins-dragonclaw> works flawlessly for me
<ins-dragonclaw> what i love most is the session feature
<ins-dragonclaw> for every multi-chapter story i have, i have a session file for it
<Remo_A> hi all, I can't find the kfontview in all the official Edgy Eft repos, what happend to that package?
<ins-dragonclaw> reduces the scatter-brain factor
<SlackRat> dragonclaw, theres a vimtutor in vim, for guided lessons
<dromer> so, does nobody know how to 'activate' (not working atm) automount?
<BluesKaj> well bully for you ins-dragonclaw , perhaps you suggest to me why mine doesn't :)?
<ins-dragonclaw> well ... >.> i don't want to go there...
<ins-dragonclaw> XD
<binks_> BluesKaj: now now
<strog_> wanted to know how to get the matrix screensaver
<binks_> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> how now, binks_ :)
<binks_> !screen saver
<ins-dragonclaw> strog_: lol
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10 (edgy), package size 570 kB, installed size 976 kB
<SlackRat> anyone know the command, something like adept_notifier that will get the notification icon to show up when there are updates? google is useless on the point
<ins-dragonclaw> haha
<ins-dragonclaw> okay
<ins-dragonclaw> the kmatrix3d is somewhere at kde-look.org
<ins-dragonclaw> i thin
<ins-dragonclaw> k*
<Remo_A> ah, I get it
<ins-dragonclaw> google knows my name ... O.o9
<SlackRat> bleh, google has my name for twenty three pages.................i hate celebrity.... :-P
<Remo_A> ins-dragonclaw: if I google my name, my homepage is the first entry :)
<inteliwasp> is there a page that has changelogs for updates released in the repositories?
<ins-dragonclaw> my website is mine
<binks_> dont even try binks in google lol
<ins-dragonclaw> then a bunch of forum posts
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<SlackRat> adept doesnt even have a man page? bleh
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<Remo_A> SlackRat: what for?
<SlackRat> for information?
<Remo_A> what do you want to achieve?
<SlackRat> like getting my icon to show up again, when there are updates?
<ins-dragonclaw> ins-dragonclaw@Draken:~$ man adept
<ins-dragonclaw> No manual entry for adept
<ins-dragonclaw> O.O
<SlackRat> adept is the wallmart version of synaptic......heh
<Remo_A> SlackRat: adept is just a bit more than an interface
<Remo_A> for apt-get
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> i use apt-get
<ins-dragonclaw> and aptitiude, sometimes
<SlackRat> barely a bit more
<ins-dragonclaw> adept keeps crashing on me =(
<binks_> i only use adept if i dont no name of package
<SlackRat> ins-dragonclaw: kick it to death
<SlackRat> i only use the new update icon...which doesnt show up anymore
<yuan> k faco agora para faxer download
<yuan> ja tou no site
<Remo_A> I don't no a lot, most of the time I yes around
<SlackRat> and theres a simple two or three word command to restart it, which i forgot
<yuan>  do k eu kixer
<SlackRat> which would be on a man page, if adept had one
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ins-dragonclaw> ubotu actually knows this.. O.o
<dromer> ok, I'm trying to configure myth-tv, but I can't make a mysql database, when doing $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force mythtv-database  I don't know what account/pw to enter (to make the database)
<SlackRat> it isnt crashed, it just lost its update notification.........its running otherwise, but never told me there were 24 upgrades
<Remo_A> how slow can a server be: http://cg.scs.carleton.ca/~luc/freefonts3.html
<Remo_A> incredible
<ins-dragonclaw> Remo_A: standstill slow
<ins-dragonclaw> irc.linuxlinks.com
<ins-dragonclaw> froze
<ins-dragonclaw> while connecting
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<Remo_A> n1 *g
<Remo_A> it's a very bad moment, see, that page contains links to fonts, and I'm looking for a font starting with Z
<Remo_A> so the page is at roughly 12% and still at the letter B...
<binks_> !myth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks_> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<SlackRat> a slow server is gods way of saying you should make a cup of coffee
<binks_> SlackRat: mines tea no sugar plz
<SlackRat> heh
<david> Hi
<richb> Hey all.
<binks_> david: hi m8
<Remo_A> SlackRat: that would explain the huge profit of coffee producers
<SlackRat> among other things, lol
<binks_> Remo_A: you sugesting coffe omps slowing servers down
<binks_> companys
<Remo_A> binks_: someone's always the bad guys
<binks_> looooooool righty need to get kids in bath then gonna watch smokin aces later all
<Remo_A> in the end hi wins with a full house
<ins-dragonclaw> Remo_A: true
<binks_> kids not watchin smokin aces btw
<ins-dragonclaw> but M$ is selfish in this regards
<Remo_A> just kidding, haven't seen the movie
<ins-dragonclaw> they always take the badguy role :|
<yuan> alguem da me a sala ubuntu da lingua portuguesa plz
<ins-dragonclaw> !pt
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Remo_A> while I'm waiting, has anyone got SheerBeauty.ttf? :)
<ins-dragonclaw> not mee... *hides*
* Remo_A is ripping the font out of ins-dragonclaws claws
<yuan> tankx
<yuan> thankx
* BluesKaj has perogies in sour cream for lunch 
<Remo_A> "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"... they should use something new there, like:" if you read this, you're stupid"
<SlackRat> they use that for a reason
<ins-dragonclaw> haha
<ins-dragonclaw> that line has all 26 letters in the alphabet
<ins-dragonclaw> go on, count them :)
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Ooh!  Sounds good!
<Remo_A> so it's an acronym for abcdef...xyz? nice!
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah
<ins-dragonclaw> one that's nicer to read, too
<jhutchins> or qwertyuiop...
<BluesKaj> geez, sorry jhutchins, all gone :)
<ins-dragonclaw> o.O
<SlackRat> there is no acronym for the alphabet, an acronoym would be letters standing for words...... :-P
<ubuntu_> hello all
<SlackRat> its an anagram of the alphabet
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: That's ok, I can put perogies on the shopping list.
<ins-dragonclaw> that's the word
<SlackRat> hhe
<SlackRat> heh
<ins-dragonclaw> llo
<ins-dragonclaw> lol*
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<ubuntu_> Can someone help me?
<jhutchins> SlackRat: The abc's is  an acronym for the alphabet.
<SlackRat> true
<Remo_A> ins-dragonclaw: I like the image of a fox jumping over a dog, guess he doesn't know that he's the star on every computer ;)
<ins-dragonclaw> LOL
<jhutchins> Foxhunting persists in the language.
<ins-dragonclaw> The quick green Konqui jumps over the lazy Microsoft ... no, that doesn't work :\
<SlackRat> i dont see this simple command anywhere....bleh
<Remo_A> I wrote acronym to find out, how many people already fell asleep in here.
<ins-dragonclaw> <--
<BluesKaj> i heard it mentioned that the phrse also has an even number of consonants vs vowels ...dunno for sure din't count 'em
<harmental> has anyone experiendo low speed problems with Feisty Beta....or its just that my proc is damn hot?
<everble> whats up peeps?  Can anyone tell how to update the kernel or is it done automatically?
<jhutchins> harmental: Dunno, this is still Edgy here.  You want #ubuntu+1
<dwidmann> ins-dragonclaw: well, konqui could jump over the lazy window?
<ins-dragonclaw> no not that. that line doesn't have all 26 letters
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Think about it. 7.5 vowels, 26 letters.  The rest must be consonnants.
<ins-dragonclaw> I need a D
<SlackRat> bleh, the fan on this PSU is going, time to shut down and move to laptop......btw, the command was adept_notifier......in case your adept stops telling you about updates, heh
<Baget> i have problem with V4L
<Baget> can someone help me?
<everble> Can anyone tell how to update the kernel or is it done automatically?
<ins-dragonclaw> jhutchins: hth do you get .5 vowels?
<SlackRat> later peeps
<gdiebel> Baget: ask the question, do not ask to ask a question
<Baget> ok
<Baget> i'm using RivaTV driver in whice application can i test the Video In?
<gdiebel> everble: automatically when using apt
<everble> gdiebel, how do i know what version i have?
<gdiebel> Baget: sudo apt-get install kdetv
<gdiebel> everble: uname -a
<everble> gdiebel, thanks.  The kernel version is now 2.6.20.  I have 2.6.17.  How do i update the kernel?
<RavenTux> everble: you could try here works for me http://timia.net/agios/index.php?page=UbuntuKernel
<gdiebel> everble: if you are using edgy 2.6.17 is the latest available
<RavenTux> Linux kubuntu 2.6.21-rc4 #1 SMP Thu Mar 22 16:49:10 EDT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<dwidmann> Okay, this is cute. Anyone around know much about working in a chroot? I can't get DNS resolution working (I only need it for a few minutes), but letsay, I ping 216.239.37.104(google) it'll work fine ...
<raffytaffy> uname[Linux Equinox 2.6.20.3 #1 Wed Mar 21 13:28:59 EDT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux] 
<raffytaffy> RavenTux: how is the vmi and kvm working on that one
<eilker> do we have alternative of  " ntpdate " package ?
<gdiebel> upgrading your kernel to a more recent one than your distro distributes is not wise unless you _really_ know what you are doing
* raffytaffy has been doin that for quite some time :P
<RavenTux> raffytaffy: Don't know I don't use them
<raffytaffy> and btw gdiebel: the standard buntu kernels drag and lag real bad on this laptop
<dwidmann> alright, can someone here with a functional system run "dpkg -S resolv.conf" and tell me what package has it?
<RavenTux> bbl ... putting the beta version on this computer
<richb> dwidmann: it will be part of base probably.
<dwidmann> I don't want a probably though, I want an answer :\
<firecrotch> dwidmann: Just returns the location of the manpage for it for me
<gdiebel> it is part of base
<richb> working DNS normally is.
<fernando_> hola
<richb> jut do:nameserver someip > /etc/resolv.conf
<richb> *echo
<raffytaffy> gdiebel: if one dosent break a few things along the way..how is one to learn?
<fernando_> hi
<firecrotch> hi fernando_
<dwidmann> I'm wondering because the file doesn't exist, I'm working with a somewhat broken setup :\
<fernando_> i'm new in linux
<richb> dwidmann:  create it and see if it works.
<fernando_> and i'm trying to configure the printer
<fernando_> is hp 690c
<fernando_> how i must do?
<gdiebel> raffytaffy: I agree mostly (i used to use gentoo) but most people do not want to break things, they just have a misunderstanding that getting the latest kernel will make the system work a lot faster. that is not usually the cas
<gdiebel> s/cas/case
<fernando_> any link to help me?
<raffytaffy> it is for me actually gdiebel
<raffytaffy> i have to adjust alot of the settings to get the most out of this laptop
<gdiebel> raffytaffy: such as?
<dwidmann> richb, seems it does exist now that I played with something else, but still isn't working properly :\
<dwidmann> (it's a linked file within a chroot at the moment)
<raffytaffy> timing to 1000 / pick pentium M/ get rid of all the stuff i dont need / set to high mem
<raffytaffy> stuf like that
<richb> dwidmann: does it have the IP's of your nameservers?
<dwidmann> yeah
<BluesKaj> fernando, sys/settings/printers.. run the add printer wizard
<raffytaffy> turn of smp
<fernando_> okk, thanks
<richb> dwidmann: it should be:nameserver ip
<fernando_> ;)
<dwidmann> the host and dig commmands still fail me though, so something's obviously astray
<dwidmann> ricbh, yeah, nameserver 66.82.4.8
<richb> hmm
<raffytaffy> i use cfq scheduler instead of the default one
<dwidmann> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2007-03-28 00:14 resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<ins-dragonclaw> this is cool
<ins-dragonclaw> telnet integrated into konsole
<richb> and you can ping but not resolve, yep?
<dwidmann> right
<richb> dwidmann: your not firewalled or anything like that?
<dwidmann> nah, it's working fine in the live environment, just not in the chroot, otherwise we wouldn't be talking right now
<dwidmann> ooh
<richb> hmm, to be hones I have to return ENOCLUE then.
<richb> *honest
<dwidmann> after some fuxing around, I've done it, I deleted /etc/resolvconf/run, mkdired it, and remade the run/resolv.conf file
<dwidmann> success
<richb> All's well that ends well then.
<dwidmann> Now just to get this majorly broken feisty install into working order :)
<dwidmann> Looks like a 40mb download or so
<richb> I am just going to go install Kubuntu for the first time.
<anon32> say, the release of openoffice.org 2.2 is gonna happen pretty soon, there any plans to include it in feisty? or are we gonna get the short end again?
<dwidmann> and after I get this thing going  again I guess I have a bug to report against that new dist-upgrade tool eh?
<gdiebel> richb: you mean as opposed to using ubuntu as install?
<richb> gdiebel: Ahh this box is FreebSD stable atm.
<iltomee> hi, plz tell me the bash command to get argument number 2, but not the $2 way. Googled it, but cannot find it
<richb> I need more green tea first though.
<iltomee> there is argv something
<richb> Right, have tea going to go install, bbiab.
<iltomee> How can i get argument number2 in a bash script? I know... $2, but there also is another command like, argv[2] , or something
<gdiebel> iltomee: thought argv was just for awk
<billy> help! i'm at my wits end.  I've spent like 4 hours trying to get a DVD to play in kubuntu, installed various css libraries and players, nothing works! has anyone ever successfully played a DVD in kubuntu? is it possible?
<markelhas> hi, i need help to reset my screen config, i've boot my kubuntu but now i've big letters and can't recive it
<dwidmann> I've successfully played plenty billy
<billy> how do you do it?
<iltomee> gdiebel: there is a command like that for bash i think... anyways i have indeffinit number of arguments, how do i get them then?
<markelhas> something is wrong maybe with my graphical drivers
<markelhas> can any one help me to restore them!?
<billy> i've tried installing libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3, i still get the same error from kaffiene
<anon32> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<anon32> ...
<dwidmann> Hmm, from caffeine eh?
<ins-dragonclaw> caffeine is good for you ... XD
<markelhas> how can't i restore my screen setting!? anyone!?
<dwidmann> caffeine ... how would I live without it ins-dragonclaw?
<ins-dragonclaw> you DO know that tea has more caffeine than coffee, right? :D
<dwidmann> billy, have you tried playing it with a different player? Perhaps vlc, or mplayer?
<dwidmann> ins-dragonclaw: oh goody, because I drink more tea than [insert other caffeinated beverage here] 
<billy> i've already tried doing what those pages say. after installing libdvdread3 the script mentioned on that page (/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh) does not exist.  the directory doesn't even exist
<dwidmann> coffee upsets my stomach :(
<markelhas> how can't i restore my screen setting!? anyone!?
<dwidmann> (at least in the amounts I knock it back in)
<billy> i've tried "Movie Player" and "gxine" and those don't work either :(
<ins-dragonclaw> dwidmann: [ Red Bull ] 
<anon32> billy, http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<ins-dragonclaw> since you wanted an answer :)
<markelhas> how can i now witch graphical card i have in kubuntu?
<billy> i will try mplayer now
<dwidmann> I'd rather drink my own vomit than red bull. Red bull disgusts me.
<ins-dragonclaw> O.O
<The_Machine> dwidmann: heh
<The_Machine> :)
* ins-dragonclaw turns green
<anon32> markelhas, the device list.....
<The_Machine> that's pretty gross.
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah
<markelhas> anon32: how!
<ins-dragonclaw> but at least your vomit is safe\
<anon32> markelhas, or, just open up your own box and take a look - what a thought?
<dwidmann> hahaha
<ins-dragonclaw> i mean, it's been cleaned and processed already :)
<dwidmann> at least I didn't say I would drink YOUR vomit
<ins-dragonclaw> heh
* anon32 doesn't understand how people don't know what hardware they have - WTF?
<ins-dragonclaw> mine's clean too... but that's somewhere we shouldn't go
<ins-dragonclaw> we're techsupport, not medical support...
<ins-dragonclaw> or mental support but ANYWAY
<ins-dragonclaw> moving on
<markelhas> anon32: hummm, i know it a nvidia on board, but i need to know witch one
<dwidmann> billy, run "dpkg -l | grep dvdcss"
<markelhas> anon32: can i checek it via console!
<gdiebel> markelhas: try 'lspci'
<anon32> markelhas, why exactly? if it's for driver issues, <5000 = legacy, 5000+ = current
<markelhas> anon32: my screen setting are totaly crazy big big
<anon32> markelhas, ah
<markelhas> anon32: less resolusion that i can have
<billy> dwidmann ii  libdvdcss2                                 1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1
<markelhas> anon32: i boot my kubuntu and then pufff
<dwidmann> Ah, yep, it's installed fine then
<aaroncampbell> Where exactly can I check to see if my card is supported by nvidia-glx?
<The_Machine> I can't delete from or write to an external USB HDD i have plugged into my kubuntu box.  Little help?
<dwidmann> billy, try to play back a dvd with a different player, like ogle, mplayer, vlc ....etc
<markelhas> anon32: now i can't change it, because the max value is to low...
<anon32> hmmm
<markelhas> anon32: i think its a driver problem
<dwidmann> aaroncampbell: the nvidia website
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<dwidmann> aaroncampbell: which driver were you using with it again? You said you have an 8800 right? bleeeeeddddddding edge stuff ... I'm not sure how well it's supported
<anon32> markelhas, get the new driver?
<markelhas> anon32: i don't now how
<ins-dragonclaw> guys
<anon32> markelhas, nvidia.com
<ins-dragonclaw> The file upload process has failed. Please try again. If the error repeats, please email the file in question to site support.
<ins-dragonclaw> Error Message: We have detected a virus in the file you are attempting to upload. Please upgrade your security software and perform a system scan as soon as possible.
<ins-dragonclaw> WTF IS THAT
<aaroncampbell> 8800gts and I have Version: 1.0.9755+2.6.20.4-13.12
<dwidmann> bee-are-bee
<markelhas> anon32: hummm nop
<billy> dwidmann mplayer doesn't work : Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<aaroncampbell> dwidmann: that was for you...sorry
<dwidmann> billy, try using "-vo xv" switch on the command line when running mplayer
<markelhas> anon32: but i going to check it, think not windozzzz, new driver and set to go
<dwidmann> any rate, I'm going to reboot and hope I've fixed my feisty issues ...
<anon32> markelhas, you know, nvidia.com has linux drivers
<eagles0513875> woot i just repartitioned my entire hard drive with swap and this partition lol
<eagles0513875> no more windows
<phyerboss> hey, there seems to be an issue getting flash and java to install in kubuntu
<phyerboss> anyone else having this issue?
<phyerboss> i tried adept get, going through the browser's updaters and the sites...i cannot get flash or java to install whatsoever
<anon32> guys, wish me luck - I'm gonna try a feisty dist-upgrade :-)
<groogs[h] > phyerboss: i used automatix, it was quite simple
<billy> dwidmann how do i play a dvd from the command line with mplayer?
<dwidmann> mplayer -vo xv dvd://
<phyerboss> is that really safe to use?...I thought it screwed up systems and made it hard to update your system?
<The_Machine> When i try to delete something on the External USB HDD it says:  cannot remove `file': Read-only file system
<The_Machine> how do i make the file system not read only?
<groogs[h] > anyone have a recommendation on a way to browse ssh (fish:// urls) with a tree view? Konqurer can browse them, but the tree view doesn't update to show the remote system
<The_Machine> :)
<ubuntu_> hey guys is that possible to install kubuntu in a pc with windows and only one hd ?
<The_Machine> ubuntu - sure
<The_Machine> just partition it out
<Rdw-BR> i tryied to do it with the liveCD
<The_Machine> so you have a Windows partition, linux partition, swap partitions..
<Rdw-BR> actually using it right now
<Rdw-BR> but i cant resize windows partition by the cd
<billy> hey, dwidmann, it worked!!!!!
<phyerboss> come think of it, how do i even install software thats outside of the adept manager listings
<phyerboss> ?
<Rdw-BR> The_Machine: do you have any idea
<The_Machine> well
<The_Machine> can you start over / format?
<billy> thanks!
<The_Machine> if so, create two partitions, one ext3, one swap
<The_Machine> leave the rest open
<Rdw-BR> Didnt want format... wanted to resize the partition... =/
<The_Machine> oh..
<The_Machine> use partition magic or the OS equivalent
<The_Machine> not sure what that would be
<Rdw-BR> Prolly partition magic, using winxp
<The_Machine> you could type "partition magic linux" into google
<groogs[h] > i think the installer will actually let you resize it
<aaroncampbell> I have a strange problem.  In Firefox, I can get ubuntuforums.org, but not google.com.  However, in konqueror I can get both.
<The_Machine> see what comes up
<groogs[h] > but if you're using NTFS, i dunno if i would trust it, the ntfs write drivers are still somewhat experimental afaik
<Rdw-BR> The_Machine: hehe prolly someone telling me to buy partition magic and stuff... guess im gonna get an old hd here and try install it
<The_Machine> they'r eactually pretty good
<The_Machine> Rdw-BR: you don't have to buy partition magic
<The_Machine> there are Open equivalents
<miguel> hi...i just installed feisty but there is something wrong with my konqueror...something like "could not connect to host"
<The_Machine> i'm sure there are.
<The_Machine> bbiam
<Rdw-BR> The_Machine: gonna check it out...
<phyerboss> anyone else in regards to getting flash and java to install?
<ins-dragonclaw> hello phyerboss
<ins-dragonclaw> we keep missing eachother ... lol
<phyerboss> hahaha
<phyerboss> yeah
<phyerboss> i went downstairs to cook something
<Rdw-BR> The_Machine: thanks for the help, gonna check it out
<Rdw-BR> cya later
<ins-dragonclaw> ooh nice
<ins-dragonclaw> me <3 food... :P
<aaroncampbell> is this the list of the cards that nvidia-glx supports: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html (clicked "supported products" on http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html )
<anon32> anyone here using feisty?
<aaroncampbell> yes
<ins-dragonclaw> does ANYONE know any good .rtf editors apart from OOo ?
<anon32> aaroncampbell, any issues?
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, abiword? koffice?
* dwidmann just booted into feisty for the first time
<ins-dragonclaw> abiword... i don't know if i have that
<ins-dragonclaw> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dwidmann> ins-dragonclaw: can kword handle them? I can't rmeember
<ins-dragonclaw> no, abiword can
<aaroncampbell> anon32: just that nvidia-glx doesn't seem to support my card
<ins-dragonclaw> I had the winblows version on my ubuntu cd
<anon32> where's my k3b 1.0? it was released ages ago and there's still no backport/umr unfreeze
<dwidmann> ah, yes it can
<ins-dragonclaw> krap -- it's GTK
<dwidmann> kword can handle rtf without a problem :D
<anon32> k3b 1.0 infinitely better than 0.12.17....
<anon32> ins-dragonclaw, koffice then
<The_Machine> When i try to delete something on the External USB HDD it says:  cannot remove `file': Read-only file system - how can i make the file system not Read Only?  :)
<htedrom> hey all....anyone using amarok-gstreamer with edgy eft?
<anon32> The_Machine, mount it with umask=000
<dwidmann> anon32: , well, feisty is in beta freeze now, it probably won't get in unless we all get really lucky
<htedrom> is that even possible
<The_Machine> it automatically mounts..
<htedrom> ?
<The_Machine> hmmmmm
<anon32> htedrom, there's an amarok-gstreamer?
<anon32> dwidmann, god that sucks.....
<htedrom> Anakin: for breezy, yea
<htedrom> oops
<htedrom> anon32: for breezy, yea
<htedrom> but i can't find one for edgy
<anon32> that's because it got the axe
<htedrom> what
<htedrom> why!
<htedrom> xine is so sluggish
<anon32> who needs amarok-gstreamer? xine is better than gstreamer.....
<iltomee> hi, Let n be a variable that stores a number, how can i get argument number n in a bash script?? Anyone?
<anon32> gstreamer is the epitimy of sucking
<eagles0513875> lol
<Yorokobi> iltomee, getops
<htedrom> my xine sucks pretty bad
<anon32> my xine works :-)
<htedrom> amarok has a heart attack every time i change songs
<dwidmann> anon32: gstreamer is the new up-and-coming one it seems
<anon32> gstreamer always failed it whenever I tried it
<eagles0513875> j/w r they goign to add a wizard to help config wifi
<eagles0513875> like they have in mandriva and pclinuxos
<jhutchins> htedrom: Ask on #amarok, it may have been renamed or something.
<anon32> but maybe I'm behind - not tried gstreamer 0.10 yet
<htedrom> jhutchins: thanks
<anon32> htedrom, basically, for edgy, amarok was compiled without all the other engines, don't ask me why
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, network-manager. Works like a charm
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: There's a wizard in mandriva?
<anon32> they compiled vlc without -V fb...
<jhutchins> kwifimanager helps with roaming.
<htedrom> anon32: hmm thanks
<anon32> :-(
<anon32> file a bug to get it fixed?
<anon32> or use rythmbox :-)
<htedrom> mm yea well i might switch to exaile
<dwidmann> looks like I'll need to recompile k3b yet :\
<htedrom> but amarok is just such a looker
<anon32> "fetching file 100 of 1075 at 64.1kb/s" - this could take a while...
<ins-dragonclaw> haha
<Yorokobi> amarok-xine works great for me
<Yorokobi> Of course, I'm using jriddell's 1.45 build
<Yorokobi> of amarok
<anon32> GAH, the upgrade manager can't be stopped????? EVIL!
<htedrom> Yorokobi: of xine or amarok?
<The_Machine> anon32: how do i mount a USB HDD that automatically mounts with umask=000?
<The_Machine> :)
<anon32> The_Machine, dunno, something with fstab
<htedrom> Yorokobi: think it will fix my woes... amarok really chokes up whenever i change songs
<The_Machine> k
<htedrom> Yorokobi: or stop, or play, or anything.
<ins-dragonclaw> anon32: yes you can stop it
<Yorokobi> htedrom, amarok 1.45
<ins-dragonclaw> it's called the Big Red Power Button XD
<Yorokobi> htedrom, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php
<anon32> The_Machine, if you know the UUID of the disk partition, you can put in something like 'UUID=foo /mnt/bar ext3 umask=000
<anon32> and if you have an ntfs USB HDD, you deserve to be shot
<n1ywb> I installed kubuntu by booting the alt ISO in vmware in windows (don't ask why) and installed sucessfully (except for LILO, I hand configured grub) onto an LVM LV on my /dev/hda3 partition
<dwidmann> anon32? which upgrade manager?
<aaroncampbell> is this the list of the cards that nvidia-glx supports: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html (clicked "supported products" on http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html )
<anon32> dwidmann, the Ubuntu one :-\
<n1ywb> Now when I boot on the physical hardware, it seems to thing my disk is a SCSI disk
<anon32> dunno, seems like I can't stop a dist-upgrade
<dwidmann> anon32: the new one?
<anon32> new?
<n1ywb> I don't have /dev/hda, just /dev/hda. I don't actually have a scsi controller in here and my drive is not SATA, it's PATA100
<n1ywb> any ideas?
<osh_> security.ubuntu.com hammered and down?
<dwidmann> just quit the process, and then go into the process list and kill python
<anon32> Ubuntu's mirrors die too often....
<anon32> dwidmann, yeah, I figured that - although it leaves my sources.list in borkage mode
<osh_> anon32: seems to be the case now
<dwidmann> before you go to resume it, remove the "archive.ubuntu.com" entry that it added near the bottom
<dwidmann> I've only been able to get the gb.archive.ubuntu.com mirror to work lately
<anon32> dwidmann, ah well, time to risk all with a feisty upgradd
<n1ywb> is there a hardware detection tool like kudzu or something that I should run? or some special kernel argument I should pass?
<anon32> w00t for suicidal mode@
<SeanTater3> Is there a way to traceroute or nmap from an Ubuntu live cd?
<anon32> think I cleaned out most my unsupported components, but who knows?
<The_Machine> i deserve to be shot?
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> perhaps.
<anon32> The_Machine, yeah, reformat your USB HDD, ext3
<osh_> SeanTater3: apt-get it?
<anon32> or ext2
<anon32> or even fat32, but not NTFS
<dwidmann> anon32: be careful before you reboot that things such as the kernel are installed, do so by typing in "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" before you let it reboot
<anon32> dwidmann, yeah... lol
<dwidmann> Otherwise you'll have to chroot in to fix things, and take my word for how messy that is :(
<SeanTater3> osh_: okay -- did not know that would work on a live cd
<ins-dragonclaw> ahahaha
<ins-dragonclaw> I love konqueror
<anon32> dwidmann, I look forward to fakeraid support in the kernel and xorg 7.2 :-\
<anon32> but maybe it won't work and I'll fail it
<osh_> SeanTater3: It does. Don't upgrade though. It probably won't fit and won't survive the reboot (if new kernel)
<SeanTater3> osh_: thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> fictionpress thinks i'm using firefox 1.7.4 on XP .... XD
<SeanTater3> osh_: thanks
<dwidmann> anon32: has that been integrated?
<SeanTater3> osh_: oops
<anon32> dwidmann, into feisty? yes
<dwidmann> I know xorg 7.2 is in, but dmraid also?
<anon32> 2.6.19 kernel and xorg 7.2 final
<eagles0513875> is it rather easy to setup raid with linux
<dwidmann> --2.6.20 kernel
<anon32> dwidmann, really? backport?
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: yeah, pretty easy
<dwidmann> no
<dwidmann> default
<eagles0513875> kool
<anon32> oh yeah, it's not kernel freeze yet
<eagles0513875> all i have to do is get my desktop to work
<dwidmann> it has been the default since like, herd 2
<osh_> eagles0513875: with a new install or adding it later? new install, fairly easy. adding later, a little more tricky. imho
<anon32> dwidmann, I thought it used to be 2.6.19
<dwidmann> very early on, yes
<anon32> dunno, maybe I'm losing it
<htedrom> Yorokobi: yea, i'm using 1.4.5
<aaroncampbell> How often are new video cards added to the nvidia-glx drivers?
<anon32> dwidmann, will there be issues if I'm dist-upgrading Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) but with some KDE 3.5.6 packages?
<sgarden> Hi, can I ask for some support?
<dwidmann> anon32: I don't think so, if kubuntu-desktop isn't installed, it will install it
<Yorokobi> htedrom, dunno what to tell you. I haven't tried 1.4.5 with media on my local HDD, I use it to talk to my iPod. I have not had any problems.
<anon32> dwidmann, ow... I don't want the rest of KDE, lol
<eagles0513875> new install only problem i rmaed the mobo i have in my desktop atm but for some reason
<eagles0513875> they sent it back to me with the same problem which was the cpu fan and video fan not working
<eagles0513875> im rather pissed at asus
<Yorokobi> htedrom, maybe its a hardware issue ... *shrug*
<dwidmann> anon32: and I didn't really want the rest of kubuntu ... but I'll henpick to get my setup back
<richb> Ahh that went oki'ish.
<eagles0513875> i actually came back to kubuntu after trying pclinuxos
<eagles0513875> its nice but no latex frontends
<sgarden> Hi. Maybe I've not RTFM enough. But... I can't see the spash screen of kubuntu because "out of sync" video rate. Not critical since everything goes OK when X starts. But how can I fix it?
<dwidmann> sgarden, I'm not sure, worst case scenario you could disable usplash
<smile> hi guys.. something new in linux world ? i were absent for 15 days
<anon32> smile, yeah, MS went bankrupt
<anon32> oh wait, you wanted real facts? lol
<dwidmann> hehehe
<smile> anon32: bankrupt ?? what that means ?
<Yorokobi> sgarden, I think you need to use a kernel boot option to set your video prefs ... its been too long since I last looked at that issue.
<anon32> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bankruptcy
<sgarden> what's a pity. It lookes nice according to kubuntu webby screen shoots. :)
<anon32> does anything in kde4 work?
<The_Machine> hah
<dwidmann> smile: well, I can't recall if these two things were in the last 15 days or not, but Feisty beta 1 has been released, there's a new dist-upgrade tool for kubuntu, and k3b 1.0 has officially been released
<The_Machine> Nothing.
<anon32> The_Machine, thought so, lol
<dwidmann> Oh, and the actual schedule for kde4 has been released, it will be released in october
<qbert_> i am trying to install firefox via adept, but its saying BREAK (  install ) , how do i fix that ?
<richb> Oh there is an app for for setting up the network interfaces.
* richb really needs to rtfm before doing things
<anon32> qbert_, use apt instead?
<anon32> richb, yeah, ifconfig
<richb> anon32 and route... yep..
<dwidmann> richb: or you could just ask instead of rtfming, can often get a good response that way too
<sgarden> Whatever the splashscreen bug. I have an other one for real ackers (trying to capture people thight).
<sgarden> I can't see my NSLU2 share through konkeror. Any idea?
<richb> dwidmann: Ahh I fudged my way through getting the network working:-)
<tomlulu> hello
<smile> is kaffeine based on xine ?
<anon32> yes
<anon32> kaffiene-xine is at least
<qbert_> firefox: Depends: libmyspell3c2 but it is not installable'
<anon32> qbert_, try installing libmyspell3c2, see what happens
<smile> anon32: and mplayer too ?
<anon32> smile, mplayer is based on ffmpeg
<anon32> no xine there
<anon32> vlc is too
<smile> anon32: vlc is based on xine too ?
<anon32> no, vlc is based on ffmpeg, just like mplayer
<smile> anon32: thx
<anon32> smile, yeah... mplayer > vlc for most things though
<smile> anon32: who is better ? vlc or xine ?
<qbert_> anon32: i see the package is unstable, how do i turn on the right repository so i can use adept with it  ?
<smile> anon32: i want play movie rate and it's bad on xine :-(
<anon32> smile, vlc :-) - unless you use beryl
<anon32> smile, is your CPU old?
<smile> anon32: no .. i dont use beryl
<anon32> VLC ftw :-)
<Matt101> hello I'm havein problem how do I mount my cdrom as root?
<anon32> and the next 0.9.0 release will be built on QT :-)
<Yorokobi> vlc is hit or miss with beryl for me. It seems to change depending on what video card I'm using.
<anon32> Matt101, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda(?) /media/cdrom0 ?
<iwonka> cze
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Matt101> I'm just trying to music CD
<Matt101> is all
<anon32> Matt101, oh... you don't mount music CDs
<Yorokobi> don't mount audio CDs
<smile> anon32: can vlc read video stream.nsv ?
<ins-dragonclaw> Amarok > Engage > Play audio CD
<ins-dragonclaw> or kscd
<Matt101> ok
<anon32> smile, hit-or-miss, VLC supports VP3.x and VP6.2, so some work and some don't
<Matt101> told me need root to mount
<anon32> also, if you use dapper or edgy, VLC won't support VP6.2 (libavcodec problem)
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah, but you no need mound music CDs
<ins-dragonclaw> mount*
<Yorokobi> Matt101, add yourself to the audio group
<smile> anon32: I dont get this ? axplain mor plz ? .. what is VPx ?
<anon32> smile, VP is On2 VP's proprietary codec, nsv streams use either v3.x or v6.x
<anon32> VLC (through libavcodec) supports v3.x and v6.2
<smile> anon32: are they installed otomaticly or manually ?
<anon32> smile, yes, apt-get install vlc covers every codec
<anon32> don't install vlc's mozilla plugin though, it doesn't work
<eagles0513875> how do i change from single clicking or double clickin
<smile> anon32: ok :-)
<anon32> smile, I like mplayer-nogui though :-)
<Matt101> guys I feel like a dum azz
<Matt101> but this is what it says mount: must be superuser to use mount
<anon32> Matt101, yes, use pmount
<anon32> Matt101, but if you want to play an audio CD, don't mount - it doesn't work that way
<anon32> <cd playing app> /dev/hda
<Kuwanger> For some reason, cnn.com keeps crashing mozilla. :/
<anon32> Kuwanger, noscript then :-)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<anon32> it can even reduce mozilla's memory leak rate
<Matt101> WOW
<anon32> ha, netsplit
<Matt101> what was that
<Kuwanger> anon32: There's two reasons why that won't work.  One, this is mozilla, not firefox.
<anon32> so what?
<anon32> .......
<Matt101> crazy but that's how it ges
<N6REJ> good afternoon all
<Kuwanger> anon32: Two, cnn.com isn't the only thing causing crashing.  And most of those things causing crashing require javascript.
<anon32> irc needs to be cyclical...
<anon32> Kuwanger, ah well
<anon32> and btw, noscript runs on the mozilla suite too...
<Matt101> dammit I guess I'll have to do something els or check the fourms
<n1ywb> is there any particular reason why my ata133 disk is connected to /dev/sda?
<Matt101> the fourms are helpfull if you dig
<Kuwanger> anon32: How do you install noscript in mozilla-suite?
<anon32> Kuwanger, open the .xpi
<anon32> :-\
<anon32> oh btw, you should be using seamonkey, mozilla is deprecated
<Irayo> I have three sound cards, but two of them don't have speakers connected; how do I set the default for arts, alsa, etc.?
<Kuwanger> anon32: I would be but I didn't see it listed in adept manager.
<mirko> hallo, ich hier, wer da
<eilker> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<qbert_> apt-get install emacs, no package emacs ?!?
<eilker> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<bjohnson> could someone point me to info about setting up a cron job in kubuntu?  I'm trying to get my cron job froma fedora machine to work and I wonder if the problem is something to do with permissions.  Do cron jobs run as root?
<eilker> qbert_> : there should be
<Yorokobi> All this talk of adept and apt-get reminds me why I still use dselect
<meme-2> Anyone familiar with Beryl? I just installed it... and it was working beautifully until I did something wrong. Now when I drag a window, windows backgrounds do not refresh (rather, dragged windows leave a "ghost" of themselves). What did I do wrong?
<richb> bjohnson: contab -e
<richb> *crontab
<qbert_> eilker: i think my repository list crap
<eilker> !crontab > eilker
<bjohnson> richb: doesn't that edit the cron config?  I'm talking about the file in /etc/cron.hourly and others
<smile> anon32: vlc dont install VPx plugins !!! just libiso,libmpeg, libtar, libvcd, libxosd, xwvlc
<smile> anon32: something wrong ?
<anon32> smile, it's part of libavcodec
<anon32> you probably already have that
<anon32> also, the rest of the codecs are statically linked
<smile> anon32: mm ok .. thx again
<Kuwanger> anon32: Am I using the wrong package manager?  Or is seamonkey named something else?  Or is it not available as a package?
<anon32> Kuwanger, it's a recent name change, maybe apt doesn't respect it?
<Yorokobi> Kuwanger, do you have the universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<Kuwanger> Yorokobi: Got me.
<Kuwanger> Yorokobi: How would I enable both?
<Yorokobi> In adept? I'd have to look (as I never use it)
<Kuwanger> Yorokobi: Well, I'm just using it because it was the only GUI package manager I saw installed by the installer.
<iwonka> mwi kto po polsku?
<Yorokobi> Well, Kuwanger I don't even have it installed and I haven't found decent docs online yet. 'sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list' and uncomment the universe and multiverse entries.
<Yorokobi> then 'sudo apt-get update'
<Kuwanger> Yorokobi: Even the edgy-backports?
<Yorokobi> Kuwanger, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlwaysEnableUniverseMultiverse
<Yorokobi> Yes, even backports
<Yorokobi> and security
<Kuwanger> Yorokobi: Okay, fetching updates.
<smile> when i play a video stream with VLC i get a main error "subpicture heap is full "
<smile> how can i solve that ?
<orient2000> Hi! How can I resize partition in 6.10 kubuntu. It is fresh install after update.
<soulrider__> smile: no idea, maybe you can try their channel... ?
<smile> soulrider: what u mean ?
<soulrider> orient2000: im not sure but maybe qtparted can resize them
<soulrider> smile: they probably have an IRC channel, maybe theyc an help you
<soulrider> orient2000: you should use qtparted from the liveCD, its int he kmenu under system
<orient2000> thanks
<newbie_101> i am having a problem with my keyboard, can i get some help////
<newbie_101> my keyboard is acting up can i ge some help please??/
<richb> newbie_101: Acting up how?
<richb> Meh, nm.
<maki> where can i find the sources list for 7.04
<maki> i have some from 6.10
<maki> and this give me problems
<DiThi> hi!!
<DiThi> I've just upgraded to feisty
<DiThi> but it doesn't boot
<Cugel> DiThi: what error + what type of motherboard do you have.
<Cugel> There's a known bug with some types of motherboards.
<DiThi> ibgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work
<maki> DiThi:why did you upgrade to feasty :)
<DiThi> libgcc_s.so.1 i mean
<DiThi> because I want to help with bugs
<DiThi> computer is a laptop, intel centrino
<maki> DiThi:i have feasty also,because 6.10 was to stable for me
<DiThi> Cugel: do you have any clue about what that message means?
<maki> wait help from the guru's
<DiThi> ok
<athena> 1 hrs till dist-upgrade completion.... lame...
<athena> WHY ARE UBUNTU SERVERS SO SLOW?
<Cugel> Well no -- although i think there's a module missing from your kernel.
<athena> the servers aren't actually located in Africa are they?
<maki> because feisty is still beta
<athena> maki, what's that have to do with the servers?
<DiThi> athena: there are mirrors everywhere
<athena> DiThi, then why are they all so slow???
<athena> 66.2kbps dl, wtf?
<maki> athena:i like to put a clean sources.list
<foloex> bonsoir
<DiThi> maybe a lot of ppl is upgrading
<HaSH> i want to install just pureadmin but it wants to install others stuff too..i already have pure-ftpd install(compiled myself...with some added features)
<maki> now its mess up
<HaSH> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<luke-jr|work> Is kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso a LiveCD?
<DiThi> luke-jr|work: yes
<DiThi> live with installer
<DiThi> it was renamed to desktop since it includes an installer
<Ayabara> do you guys use digikam for image collections and editing?
<DiThi> the problem happened with -386
<DiThi> going to try with -generic
<Kuwanger> Well, hm..  Still don't see seamonkey. :/
<athena> Kuwanger, dl the tarball from mozilla.com ?
<athena> or mozilla.org *
<Kuwanger> athena: Ie, it's not in any of the respositories?
<czubass> hello
<czubass> jest ktos z polski:P
<athena> Kuwanger, nope, doesn't look like it - it could be that mozilla == seamonkey and they never bothered renaming the packages
<Kuwanger> athena: Nope.
<eilker> !compling kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compling kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<soulrider> is there a place where i can view a log of when packages where installed ?
<Ayabara> is there a place to get 0.9.x packages for digikam?
<Kuwanger> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seamonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aaroncampbell> is this the list of the cards that nvidia-glx supports: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html (clicked "supported products" on http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html )
<Shinigami> Hello all.  I have a hopefully quick question about mounting a windows share.  I get and error that says 'only root can mount //computername/folder on /mnt/folder'. Is there a way I can set it to mount as root at boot?
<Arwen> Shinigami, yes, use fstab
<DiThi> wow, it seems the problem was a lot of packages not configured
<Shinigami> Arwen: I have it listed there alreay.  I'll recheck the setting. thank you.
<Shinigami> At least I'm closer :0
* Kuwanger wonders if this card can do 3D.
<soulrider> Shinigami: you can mount yes, but maybe you forgot to add sudo at the beggining ;)
<Arwen> Kuwanger, which one? it *probably* can
<Kuwanger> Well, more a question of how to set it up.  It's an ATI Technologies, Inc. 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X.
<aaroncampbell> I have 5 - 500G SataII drives that I want to set up as a RAID.  How would I go about doing that?
<Arwen> aaroncampbell, with your system's raid config tools
<Arwen> depends what system you have
<aaroncampbell> I was told that I can make a software raid.
<Arwen> aaroncampbell, yeah, but that sucks
<aaroncampbell> that kubuntu can handle it
<Kuwanger> Arwen: What's the proper way to enable 3D/DRI?
<Arwen> Kuwanger, card?
<Arwen> aaroncampbell, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<Kuwanger> Arwen: It's an ATI Technologies, Inc. 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X.
<Arwen> Kuwanger, um.... buy a new card? lol
<Arwen> that one ain't even supported by fglrx
<Kuwanger> Arwen: Why would I want to use fglrx?
<Arwen> because it has proper support for 3d?
<Arwen> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kuwanger> Arwen: Um, so does open source driver.
<Arwen> for like 2 cards...
<Arwen> Kuwanger, check the list, I think it's not supported, seriously, get a newer card
<Kuwanger> Arwen: Um..I don't want to use the binary driver, anyways.
<Arwen> lol, fglrx does suck :-\
<Arwen> Kuwanger, anyway, the hardware support list says your card isn't supported by any driver
<Kuwanger> Arwen: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIMach64?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware
<Arwen> Kuwanger, ok, I take my statement back
<Arwen> that looks like you need an experimental xorg though
<Shinigami> Thanks for the tips guys *waves*
<Kuwanger> Arwen: Interesting stuff.
<Arwen> yeah, I still say you should get an nvidia card though :-)
<Kuwanger> Arwen: And while I'm at it, why not buy Vista?
<Arwen> Kuwanger, what's Vista have to do with this?????
<Arwen> please don't start off on non sequiturs
<Kuwanger> Arwen: What's nvidia have to wanting to get my current video card working?
<Kuwanger> +do with
<Arwen> nothing, other than nvidia cards work very well?
<Kuwanger> Arwen: Um, no, nvidia cards don't work "very well".
<Arwen> um, actually, they do
<Chousuke> only with the binary blob
<Arwen> who cares if it works?
<Chousuke> some people do
<Arwen> well, too bad for them, geez
<Arwen> yay, 1 min to dist-upgrade start
<MinceR> it would work better if the official driver was open source but you'll have to get intel for that
<Kuwanger> Arwen: Even with the binary blob, I had pretty routine crashing. :/
<MinceR> and intel chips aren't that high-performance
<Arwen> hmm, Kuwanger, perhaps, I remember fglrx crashing my system a lot
<Arwen> MinceR, lol, true
<Arwen> what's sad is that intel is faster than the r300 driver..
<Chousuke> Rage Pro should be supported by x.org though I think :/
<Kuwanger> Arwen: I've never used fglrx.  I've pretty well avoided binary blobs as much as possible since the nvidia card.
<Chousuke> it's an old card anyway
<Kuwanger> Chousuke: From the sound of it, it was supported, but then people recognized that the driver had a few large security vulnerabilities in it and they're still working on work arounds for them.
<Arwen> dist-upgrade in progress.... anyone wanna wish me luck?
<[xelent] _> Woohoo!! I found out what media player this is http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs14/f/2007/085/a/1/Linux_X_by_binyaryar.png
<Morbo> Which is that/
<Arwen> ...and nothing works while dist-upgrade is in progress
<frojnd> how can I connect to a local maschine with command line, if I know username and passoword of that XP box maschine?
<frojnd> do I have to have installed smth, or I can hack by any chance
<[xelent] _> Jetaudio, using wine
<Arwen> [xelent] _, xmms? amarok?
<Arwen> [xelent] _, really? it doesn't have that wine look to it :-O
<karacal> turn off
<[xelent] _> lol, it looks ok
<Morbo> using wine just fr a media player seems a bit silly
<[xelent] _> yeah, i just wanted to know what it was though
<Arwen> yeah, I can't think of anything that I'd install wine for
<Morbo> amarok, ftw
<Arwen> games maybe, but wine + games = fail;
<[xelent] _> oh well, i wont be using it, lol
<MK_Mike> I managed to get Steam + counter strick source working on wine perfectly well it was runing better than windows
<Morbo> O_o
<Arwen> mm, I don't play games because 1) I'm poor and 2) my video card id poorer
<Morbo> What does "better than Windows mean"?
<MK_Mike> lmao
<Arwen> Oblivion actually runs in wine now, just not very well
<Arwen> Morbo, more fps, some games are like that, e.g. call of duty
<MK_Mike> i had more fps than i did in windows and the graphics were better
<Morbo> Ahh
<Morbo> The only games i play are Q3 and UT2004
<Morbo> Well, excluding tetris and the like
<phantom> hi
<MK_Mike> ut2004 is there a linux version of that?
<MK_Mike> Hello!
<phantom> hi pipz
<MK_Mike> i said Hello!
<MK_Mike> lol
<iain_> hey all
<iain_> wondered if there's any Kgods out there who know anything about resolution issues....
<iain_> seems you guys are afk. oh well. cheers anyway.
* iain_ gets silently frustrated
<freyelise> anyone awake in here? :)
<aaroncampbell> What RAID cards work well with (K)ubuntu
<phantom> hi
<phantom> can you guys help me?
<phantom> how can i join other rooms?
<aaroncampbell>  /join #otherroom
<phantom> can you suggest me other rooms?
<BluesKaj> phantom, what other rooms ...if you know the chatroom name , the type in the server textbox  /join #chatroomname
<aaroncampbell> nope...there are 71953 channels (rooms), and each is for something specific...depends on what you want help with
<phantom> oh, tnx
<freyelise> anyone able to help me get my dsl connection working?
#kubuntu 2007-03-29
<freyelise> ethernet card works ok, but how do I make the call? KPPP only talks about modems.
<BluesKaj> freyelise, behind a dsl router ?
<freyelise> my problem is I can't find where to type my login and password, basically :)
<kikoman> try 192.168.1.1 on your browser
<BluesKaj> KPPP is for dialup
<freyelise> could not connect to host ... it says
<BluesKaj> what says ?
<soulrider> does anyone know of a fast CLI command to see how much free space i have in my partitions ?
<freyelise> trying to go to that ip kikoman suggested
<soulrider> freyelise: what are you trying to config ?
<soulrider> freyelise: for DSL do
<BluesKaj> what kind of service do you have dialup or DSL ?
<soulrider> sudo pppoeconf - in a console
<soulrider> yes, << sudo pppoeconf >> will let you configure your DSL connection
<freyelise> so, i just finished installing and trying to figure out how to set up my connection, i got my login info at hand, just need to figure where to type them
<freyelise> ok, i'll try that
<tuzlo> I have Kaffeine installed on Kubuntu. It wont play a disk but returns the following error. http://pastebin.ca/414230 Am I missing a plugin or something?
<freyelise> i'll need to disconnect the net cable from this lappy to try make it work, thanks for the info though, i think i'll manage from here
<ScarFreewill> can some one help me to run teamspeak with alsa?
<kikoman> are you playing AA?
<ScarFreewill> no i've got the worst internet in the world
<ScarFreewill>  /dev/dsp is what its set to atm
<ScarFreewill> !dsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frey> just popped to say it worked :)
<peaker> hey, how come "kdesu ls /dev" shows an incomplete listing, while "sudo ls /dev" shows them all?
<peaker> I am asking cause I can't get some root command to work with kdesu, but it does work with sude
<peaker> sudo
<aaroncampbell> What RAID cards work well with (K)ubuntu?
<coty> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<eilker> add to blacklist :D
<coty> that bot is always there when i need it L)
<eilker> it knows too much :D
<coty> lol
<coty> yea
<coty> its great
<coty> who here deserves a bot snack
<coty> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<coty> good girl
<Nullbyte> Hey, how do I change the default program that I rip CDs with?
<eilker> !ice > eilker
<N6REJ> hey guys, have a probably dumb question, but....
<Nullbyte> Go on
<N6REJ> if hal says "DHCI USB 1.1" that means the usb controller is a usb 1.1?
<iMilad>  windows puts ... for files with long names. is it possible to do the same in linux?
<Nullbyte> Yep, N6REJ
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: was afraid of that, ok, next part of dumb q LOL If I put a usb 2.x external hub on that port will that satisfy any 2.x requirements a device mighthave?
<Nullbyte> Well, I guess it will. But it will be at 1.1 speed though, N6REJ
<coty> !ipv6 > coty
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: hmmmmmmm .... I've got a logitech webcam, and its only partially seeing it.  I'm wondering if its because its a 1.1 usb hub on the mb, or what.  I THOUGHT this mb was 2.x
<N6REJ> K8V-X
<Nullbyte> I have no idea about that, I dont really know much about USB, N6REJ
<N6REJ> me neither, other then it beats straight serial to heck
<N6REJ> ok, now this is really strange... the specs say its a 2.0 hub.
<N6REJ> let me check my manual if I can find it.
<N6REJ> yep says right on the box "usb 2.0"
<Nullbyte> I guess it means that it supports 2.0
<Nullbyte> Not that it requires it
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: no, I mean the motherboard says that it has 8 usb 2.0 port
<Nullbyte> Oh.
<N6REJ> but hal is saying I have 1.1
<N6REJ> :(
<Nullbyte> o_
<philfo1> N6REJ, did you get GIMPshop installed?
<Nullbyte> I prefer photoshop :>
<N6REJ> philfo1: nope, not yet, got sidetracked with other stuff
<philfo1> right, right
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: yeah, but how to get ph on kubuntu?
<N6REJ> ps even
<N6REJ> *sigh*
<Nullbyte> Install wine?
<kgx0> hey. does any know how i can quickly find out whats running on what port
<philfo1> gots some questions...
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: really???
<Nullbyte> It runs perfect, no need to do anything fancy
<Nullbyte> Yeah
<N6REJ> NO WAY
<Nullbyte> Well
<ubuntu> I need some help undoing xorg fixes that went out last night
<Nullbyte> version 7.0 does
<Nullbyte> I dont need cs2 or 3, its just bloat
<N6REJ> hmmmmm trying to remember diff between cs2 and 7
<philfo1> does PS CS run in Wine?
<Nullbyte> Dunno, but 7.0 runs really fast
<N6REJ> OMG
<philfo1> oh my, the difference is the world N6
<N6REJ> philfo1: between 7 and cs2?
<philfo1> yup
<N6REJ> mmmmmmmm
<tmbg> what's wrong w/ gimp?
<N6REJ> philfo1: well, all we can do is try
<philfo1> 7 will always run faster, but has less power for manipulation
<N6REJ> ah
<Nullbyte> I just prefer working in photoshop, theres nothing wrong with the gimp at all
<philfo1> because in CS2 you are forced to use the Bridge which takes up a TON of memory
<philfo1> it's all about workflow.  I'm used to PS as well, but have to get used to the Gimp now until I can get CS to run
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: wanna help us get wine going?
<Nullbyte> Well, I dont mind doing that
<Nullbyte> But theres instructions on winehq.org
<N6REJ> philfo1: you game for some wine?
<philfo1> sure I'd love to see if I can run CS on my machine
<Nullbyte> Check the wine appdb
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: you don't know my luck this week.  I'm not even sure I've got samba yet cause I can't see it but it seems to be functioing I THINK.
<Nullbyte> I dont know anything about Samba, sorry x)
<Nullbyte> Trying to figure it out as well
<N6REJ> makes more then one of us.
<coty> does anyone know what apps i should try
<N6REJ> well I can tell you that I can now type smbclient -L driftwood ( which is name of server ) and it comes back right... couldn't do that before today
<orange1> c0nv1ct: u there?
<c0nv1ct> ya
<N6REJ> philfo1: you checking the list?
<Nullbyte> It seems to run semi well
<soulrider> is there a way to install dependencies of a program but not he program itself ?
<Haz> hey guys, what's the command to update the locate database?
<coty> could someone tell me about some good programs for kubuntu
<philfo1> nope.
<philfo1> hold on
<N6REJ> k
<Nullbyte> Well yeah, coty
<Nullbyte> What do you need?
<coty> k
<coty> just want something that you guys find cool
<Nullbyte> WINE
<Nullbyte> is horribly cool
<coty> got it
<eilker> haz: sudo updatedb ?
<Haz> that's it--thanks!
<philfo1> what are you looking for coty?
<eilker> np
<Nullbyte> dvd::rip?
<coty> philfo1: nothing just some software that you guys like
<N6REJ> hahahah, wife called me like she frequently does, and said "will you wake me in an hour?"  Well I always forget so installed "teatime" and so she just called and I said "sure let me get my teatimer out and set it to cook some "nap tea", she said, "uhh...??... 0_^ ok?"
<N6REJ> LOL
<coty> since there is so much
<philfo1> ha ha hah
<Nullbyte> XD N6
<coty> i like wine
<Nullbyte> So do I
<Nullbyte> Runs most of my windows stuff better than windows itself
* N6REJ is not supposed to drink, doctors orders
<N6REJ> lol
<coty> I dont know about that
<coty> it seemed glitchy on one of my programs
<N6REJ> coty: Nullbyte has offered a wine 102 course tonight
<Nullbyte> x)
<N6REJ> :P
<Nullbyte> coty, did you check the appdb? Theres usually fixes in there if it only works partially
<Arwen> wow, feisty is sweet!
<Arwen> and I don't even need GART memory anymore
<Nullbyte> It is, Arwen?
<Nullbyte> Arwen: oo
<Arwen> Nullbyte, mostly for the bugfixes :-\
<coty> i want to instal feisty
<Arwen> if you don't have problems, you probably won't see it
<Nullbyte> coty: Wait until its finished :)
<coty> i want to do that upgrade that does not requre a cd
<Nullbyte> Arwen: Fair :)
<Nullbyte> coty: Wait until its released!
<coty> ok
<philfo1> http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=graphics
<coty> well what about 6.10
<Nullbyte> Mm?
<Arwen> coty, you want feisty? :-)
<coty> i would like to update but i dont have a burner
<coty> yes
<philfo1> oh my, most of the Adobe suite from last year is in there
<Arwen> how fast's your internet connection?
<Nullbyte> Well you could download the image and mount it :
<Nullbyte> :P
<coty> mount it?
<coty> were
<coty> why
<Arwen> coty, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Nullbyte> in /media, together with all your other mounted stuff?
<Arwen> you can do the entire dist-upgrade without touching any kind of cd
<Arwen> Nullbyte, cmon, mounting an ubuntu iso is pointless
<coty> ok i will do that
<coty> is it safe to mount
<Nullbyte> Arwen: It is
<coty> and install
<Arwen> also, /mnt is for mounted fs....
<Arwen> coty, na, forget the mounting, you'll just waste bandwidth, follow the instructions at the link
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: did you comment out the wacom devices?  I don't even have any of them.
<Nullbyte> Arwen: I use that too, but KDE tends to put stuff in /media you see.
<Arwen> should work, but if it doesn't, you'll need to reinstall
<coty> ok
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: Removed them all when I tried to fix up my ATI card, yes
<coty> reinstalling is no problem
<coty> is feisty good
<Arwen> chance of success goes up as your amount of third-party junk goes down
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: ok, thats going to be the first step
<N6REJ> philfo1: so what do you think?
<Arwen> coty, it's an improvement, for people with ati cards, YES, for people with nvidia cards, yes, and for everyone else, maybe
<philfo1> wine looks good cause it runs CS.
<coty> cool
<philfo1> not CS2 yet though
<pagan0ne> anyone have any suggestions on software to use for recording audio and video from a soundcard and webcam like windows MovieMaker?
<coty> now i just have to figure out how to do this
<Nullbyte> You want to make a movie with your webcam? X_X
<pagan0ne> Nullbyte: i want to record a small avi or mpg file
<philfo1> how about Adobe just releases the port for Linux.
<N6REJ> amen!
<Nullbyte> philfo1: How about Adobe just hates linux
<Nullbyte> pagan0ne: Just a second :)
<pagan0ne> ok
<philfo1> then there would be no reason to have windows at all!  : )
<coty> adobe hates linux?
<N6REJ> philfo1: :D
<N6REJ> coty: no!
<coty> oh
<coty> good because no one should but microsoft
<Nullbyte> Heh
<philfo1> well, there is definitely pressure from MS to keep Adobe from going Linux friendly
<N6REJ> adobe released adobe reader for *nix native
<Arwen> Adobe isn't particularly linux-friendly, but they don't "hate" Linux
<N6REJ> philfo1: yep
<Nullbyte> I dont think they hate us either, but they dont develop stuff for linux at all
<Arwen> they have all their readers, players, etc for linux but none of their dev tools
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: thats not true ^^
<drew__> hey everytime i try to run this one shell it never starts
<N6REJ> Arwen: right
<coty> is it because linux is all about free and sharing
<coty> and not greed
<N6REJ> drew__: do yo uhave the shell installed?
<Arwen> N6REJ, because they want to expand without any actual effort :-\
<Nullbyte> Whatever :p
<N6REJ> drew__: is it in the usable shells file
<drew__> im trying to
<philfo1> adobe reader HAD to be released to just capitalize on the little bit of the market that Linux users represent
<N6REJ> philfo1: yep...
<drew__> how do i move ti to usable shells?
<Arwen> philfo1, think about it, Acrobat itself isn't out for Linux
<philfo1> the new thing is that mocrosoft is pushing the HD file format over the JPEG
<Arwen> see the logic?
<N6REJ> hmmm you dont' you just add it if I recall
<coty> Does adobe charge?
<philfo1> yup
<Arwen> philfo1, HD over JPEG????
<philfo1> just reader
<Arwen> that makes no sense
<philfo1> exactly
* N6REJ guys, were OT and theres a person who needs help
<Arwen> HD is video, JPEG is images, I'm lost
<Arwen> do you mean MPEG?
<philfo1> nope
<drew__> evry time i run my mobo speaker gives a null comand fo it
<coty> how do i compile my work in kdevelop
<N6REJ> philfo1: u using the wacom?
<Nullbyte> pagan0ne: Try getting camstream
<philfo1> I'm supern00b right now, so while you guys do the helping, i'm going to lurk & learn something
<drew__> k i am a complete n00b so i really need help
<philfo1> no
<philfo1> wacom?
<chijin> coty: i suggest you start reading some guides, there are plenty of good ones on the web about ubuntu in general
<pagan0ne> N6REJ: i have it, how do i record?
<coty> ok
<pagan0ne> err
<N6REJ> k, lets ( writing tablet )  lets remove them from xorg.conf ( services section )
<pagan0ne> Nullbyte: i have it, how do i record
<Nullbyte> pagan0ne: Did you read the manpage?
<Nullbyte> pagan0ne: I dont know how it works, but it looks promising :)
<drew__> i cant run the jahshaka.sh. What should i do?
<pagan0ne> Nullbyte: only thing it seems to do to me, is save images not video from a webcam, and nothing to do with audio
<Nullbyte> pagan0ne: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu? Maybe they know more about this :)
<pagan0ne> Nullbyte: thanks for directing me to a place where i may get more help, i havent tried that yet
<Nullbyte> pagan0ne: You are welcome :)
<N6REJ> null can I comment them out from input device type also?
<drew__> its an ubuntu installer tho, but it never runs
<Arwen> lol, Ubuntu's wine comes with minesweeper!
<Arwen> w00t
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: What do you mean?
<eilker> <pagan0ne> u r looking for ?
<philfo1> I've had a similar problem lately with a few things drew__.  it may be running in the background so won't run itself as a duplicate
<drew__> oh, but its a video editor
<pagan0ne> eilker: a ay to record video and audio off my webcam and soundcard....
<philfo1> run top and see if it's running
<drew__> and i ran thru the script and it propts for install
<orange1> my algebra is really slacking - someone answer a quick question for me -- so i can finish this program -- whats the combined version of (a+bi)(a+bi)     (i = imaginary)
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: neither philfo1 nor I have any wacom devices that we are aware of.  infact I've seen ubuntu complain about it.  SO wine says to # the wacom section of server layout but I also noticed them in devices section.  So should we comment out hose areas also?
<eilker> !istanbul > pagan0ne
<eilker> !xvidvap > pagan0ne
<eilker> !recordmydesktop > pagan0ne
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: Yeah, I guess you should. I completely removed them, but I shouldnt really have done that.
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: all references?
<philfo1> phone
<N6REJ> cc
<philfo1> back in a bit
<N6REJ> k
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: Yeah. If anything screws up, you can always uncomment it again :)
<N6REJ> cc
<N6REJ> brb
<aaroncampbell> I am having a strange problem.  Firefox can access ubuntuforums.org, but not Google.com.  However, konqueror can access both
<aaroncampbell> any ideas?
<Nullbyte> aaroncampbell: o_ What error does firefox give?
<drew__> i checked my backround tasks its not running
<Arwen> whoa, beryl is way faster in Feisty, YAY
<aaroncampbell> It acts like the site doesn't exist....it tries for a while, and goes to "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.google.com."
<philfo1> I've got no clue then.  I had a similar problem with ly first install
<varejao> Portugal?
<drew__> k
<drew__> i might be running it wrong
<drew__> whats the command for a shell?
<N6REJ> philfo1: query
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Nullbyte> drew__: its sh
<N6REJ> philfo1: don't change your xorg.conf yet.
<Nullbyte> drew__: Are you running it in a terminal?
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: I think we are ok without changing it.
<drew__> trying to
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: inputdevice never calls the wacom
<drew__> and in commandline out of kate
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: It shouldnt be a problem either, but comment it out if it causes problems
<philfo1> give me the commandline to register again.  I am now philfo1 on my new install
<N6REJ> cc
<Nullbyte> drew__: Is it executeable?
<N6REJ> bah
<Nullbyte> drew__: write chmod +x nameoffile
<drew__> oh crap
<N6REJ> BAH
<philfo1> drew__ ???
<N6REJ> "/msg"
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: Why are you saying cc all the time?
<drew__> i have write permisson turned off
<N6REJ> cc= Carbon Copy
<Nullbyte> drew__: write sudo chmod +x nameoffile
<N6REJ> or CC = Credit Card :P
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: ^^
* N6REJ dang I've been a netifite far too long
* N6REJ netiphite even
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: What is that exactly? :)
<drew__> how do i turn write permisson on?
<N6REJ> drew for what exactly?
<philfo1> sudo before your command
<drew__> i did
<Nullbyte> didnt that work?
<brian__> hello
<N6REJ> philfo1: almost
<drew__> still says write permisson off
<Nullbyte> brian__: Hello to you too
<brian__> thanks
<Nullbyte> drew__: Where is the file located?
<N6REJ> drew__: what are you try to do?
<drew__> desktop
<Nullbyte> drew__: o_
<drew__> run a shl for the scond time
<N6REJ> drew what shel?
<drew__> jahshaka
<N6REJ> !jahshaka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jahshaka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> drew__: have you added it to /etc/shells?
<philfo1> netiphite.  from the etymology of the made up word it should read as someone who has been on the intarweb for far long than cool people would admit
<Nullbyte> oo.
<brian__> anyone here have problems with apt-get?
<Nullbyte> How long would that be?
<N6REJ> philfo1: amen!
<Nullbyte> brian__: Not really, whats wrong?
<philfo1> ha ha ha ha
<N6REJ> brian__: nope
<N6REJ>  for far long than cool people would admit
<brian__> trying to get mozila mplayer
<N6REJ> lol
<brian__> i use sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer....then it returns with no install package error
<Nullbyte> brian__: Did you write sudo apt-get or just apt-get?
<N6REJ> stupid stupid konversation didn't register me
<brian__> the whole thing
<drew__> the shels folder is .ssh rite?
<N6REJ> brian__:  sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<Nullbyte> drew__: Nay, it is not.
<N6REJ> drew__: let me look I don't think so.
<Nullbyte> drew__: Tell me exactly what you are trying to do and how.
<brian__> okay- got it
<drew__> run a installer shell
<N6REJ> OH!
<drew__> dont know how
<Nullbyte> drew__: Are you running it in a terminal?
<Dragoonboy> hi, anyone here able to help with a mesa driver problem?
<drew__> yeah
<brian__> yes, in terminal
<drew__> and it just gives me a batch of unknowns
<drew__> and that null ping
<philfo1> ok, while we're talking about computer issues...  how do I find if kubuntu is seeing my ATI graphics card?
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: he may not have build-essentials or any of that installed
<carutsu> !ask|Dragoonboy
<ubotu> Dragoonboy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<N6REJ> philfo1: darn, I knew this yesterday... let me look
<philfo1> thx
<N6REJ> philfo1: "glxinfo | grep "vendor" "
<N6REJ> leave out the first and last " of course
<philfo1> thanks
<N6REJ> np
<drew__> okay to build this i need qhat builder?
<N6REJ> if it is all the lines will say "ati"
<carutsu> !g++>carutsu
<BluesKaj> philfo1, system settings/monitor&display/hardware /admin mode/graphics card configure , then monitor configure, apply
<N6REJ> heya blues
<soulrider> is there any way to add a CD full of .deb files as a repo ? so apt-get cna look for updates there
<hendaus> somebody help me pleasae?>
<BluesKaj> hi N6REJ, what's shakin" ?
<Nullbyte> drew__: I am not sure how it works
<Dragoonboy> ok, im trying to install beryl, however I can not get the mesa drivers unloaded. the ATI drivers do work with xfce. xgl will not run due to some obscure refrence to Xfree86 DRI.  am using feisty...
<drew__> can beryl run on a intergrated chipset?
<Nullbyte> hendaus: We cant help you before you ask the question.
<N6REJ> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soulrider> #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<Dragoonboy> ah, thanks
<philfo1> ok, using "glxinfo | grep "vendor" " I got a libgl warning that 3d driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<brian__> PITA
<BluesKaj> N6REJ, do you run windows stuff in wine ?
<drew__> yes
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: not yet goig to
<philfo1> BluesKaj: bash:system command not found
<hendaus> Nullbyte,  thanx,everytime when i open amsn messenger it needs to update it,can u help me how to update it coz i am Newbie
<brian__> that did not fix my mozilla mplayer problem
<drew__> k i need help runnin this shl still
<drew__> its an installer shell
<N6REJ> philfo1: what are you trying to do in bash?
<Nullbyte> What terminal are you using, drew__?
<drew__> konsole
<brian__> i'm trying to view www.ytmnd.com media
<BluesKaj> wondering about putting Kubuntu on wifes pc ...but she has this windows Solitaire game that she just simply ' luuuvs' and I'm wondering if I could install it .
<Nullbyte> drew__: And what do you write to run it?
<philfo1> I tried to run this:  "system settings/monitor&display/hardware /admin mode/graphics card configure , then monitor configure, apply"
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: dunno
<drew__> chmod
<philfo1> I want my ATI GC running
<brian__> i can view, listen to most media, but some, it asks me for plug-ins
<Nullbyte> BluesKaj: Just copy it over if you really need it, and run it in wine. There are much better card games for linux anyway :p
<N6REJ> philfo1: thast not bash
<philfo1> I think I need a proper driver
<N6REJ> thast kde!
<carutsu> BluesKaj most likely you may run it under wine
<N6REJ> philfo1: what did glx say?
<carutsu> wine!|BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yeah N6REJ, just thinking out loud ATM :)
<Nullbyte> !ati > philfo1
<carutsu> !wine|BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<philfo1> thanks null
<brian__> try www.ytmnd.com
<drew__> heys i still need help tho
<philfo1> back in a bit
<drew__> k    what other command will let me run it?
<Nullbyte> philfo1: You are welcome.
<BluesKaj> thx carutsu, I'm very aware of wine , AAMOF I have it installed :)
<carutsu> BluesKaj: however if its a classic game a replacemetn, most likely will be avalible in the repostories
<hendaus> helpers!!,everytime when i open amsn messenger it needs to update it,can u help me coz i am Newbie
<carutsu> BluesKaj: oh, well, so what's the question
<carutsu> er
<carutsu> hendaus, because you installed from the repostories, it wants the newer vertion
<hendaus> carutsu,  how can i got the new version?
<carutsu> hendaus: you either click "dont remind me or something like that" or download it from the the "oficial" web, which will install it in auto-package
<carutsu> hendaus: *with auto
<BluesKaj> well wondering about "Pretty good Solitaire" ...wife actually "bought" the game :)
<carutsu> hendaus: http://amsn-project.net
<hendaus> carutsu,  i am NEwbie friend can u please tell me how to install it
<N6REJ> Nullbyte: why is winehq telling me there is no gpg for the package?
<hendaus> carutsu,  and tell me where is the setup file to download?
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: You didnt install the gpg key. Did you read the instructions?
<N6REJ> where?
<N6REJ> phone
<Nullbyte> N6REJ: Wait, what package are we talking about?
<N6REJ> wine
<Nullbyte> Right
<carutsu> hendaus: just open the link see the big flashy DOWNLOAD, click on it
<Nullbyte> So why should winehq say there isnt a gpg key?
<drew__> how do i turn write permisson on?
<Nullbyte> drew__: chmod +rw
<Nullbyte> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb <-- has all you need to know, N6REJ
<carutsu> hendaus: since you already installed aMSN all the dependencies are already downloaded, so just uninstal aMSN, download the installer, give it run permisions (right click and check the allow runing...)
<carutsu> hendaus: and run it, no big deal trust me
<hendaus> carutsu,  there are generic installer and  debian gentoo ubuntu... which one
<drew__> it tells me that it dosent exist when it very well does!
<Porkotron> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Nullbyte> drew__: Did you spell the filename properly?
<Nullbyte> drew__: Its case sensitive you know.
<drew__> il try retyping
<carutsu> hendaus: ubuntu
<Nullbyte> drew__: I would say its easier to use a * instead of writing the whole name
<brian__> hey, anyone come across FireFox sayin  no Suitable Plugin were found. when trying to view flash type media?
<Nullbyte> brian__: If it is shockwave, there is no support for it on linux, sorry.
<hendaus> carutsu,  i dont know how to uninstall programs, on windows you can update it when i click on the installer file
<carutsu> hendaus: no, no, no, that's the packages that are avalible on those distributions
<drew__> try running shockwave in wine
<carutsu> hendaus: you have to download the first one, that's the autopackage
<brian__> get Wine, then shockwave...
<drew__> thnk you
<drew__> now to TRY to run it
<carutsu> hendaus: see, distribution independent
<brian__> package Wine has no installation candidate
<carutsu> hendaus: what's goin on?
<drew__> write permisson it turned off AGAIN!
<brian__> i get that on all my sudo apt=get sessions
<hendaus> carutsu,  it says there 82 packeges available
<hendaus> carutsu,  it says there 82 updated packeges available
<drew__> well run em
<brian__> hmm?
<carutsu> hendaus: er where are you?
<hendaus> carutsu,  you told me on the icon beside the clock where it says updated packages
<philfo1> ok, ATI GC is running now.  the computer just keeps getting faster.
<hendaus> carutsu,  sorry i am newbie on kubuntu and i want to know how to install a program
<carutsu> hendaus: nop, i told you the distribution independant package
<carutsu> hendaus: download this: http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amsn/amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package
<brian__> i'm stuck with this thing saying no installation candidate
<carutsu> hendaus: since kubuntu/ubuntu are so popular, mostly of the time you wouldn't have to worrie about this, it'll be avalible for download on the repostories, but of course mostly of the time is not the  newest version
<drew__> okay, im still having trubble with this pakage
<drew__> sorry shell
<drew__> how od i run an installer shell?
<brian__> everytime i try to use sudo apt-get install... it says couldn't find installation candidate
<brian__> what is the cause?
<philfo1> ok, in order to use the man pages, I STILL need to know just what it is I'm looking for.  a bit of a frustration.
<hendaus> carutsu, ok done from the site, now it opens with kate,what can i do now
<philfo1> I want to start at the b eginning.
<carutsu> hendaus: don't open it with kate
<cmorrison> newbie here...ne1 install the Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 with Kubuntu?
<hendaus> carutsu,  it opens auto with it
<philfo1> belay my last
<carutsu> hendaus: i know. close it and right click on the file
<carutsu> hendaus: click properties
<carutsu> hendaus: click in permissions, click is executable, then ok
<carutsu> then open it again
<cmorrison> and get all the functions to work?
<N6REJ> somenoe rang?
<philfo1> na' me
<carutsu> hendaus: it's for safe, not everything should be executable unless YOU want to
<N6REJ> philfo1: don't let me fall behind please in a conference in skype
<hendaus> carutsu,  i cant found it
<drew__> every time i try to run an install shell it dosent run
<drew__> #bash./home/drew/desktop/jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh
<coty> ok im taking an attempt at upgrading
<coty> it's kind of confusing
<drew__> should be the command but it dosent run
<philfo1> oh, I'm not paying attention anymore, sorry.  I got sidetracked by the graphics card and now I'm figuring out man pages
<carutsu> hendaus: err i'm not on an english KDE so should be something like that, you are using kubuntu right?
<philfo1> and pizza is calling my name.
<hendaus> carutsu,  yes
<carutsu> hendaus: what's exactly what you dont find?
<coty> has anyone upgraded with the method with out the cd
<drew__> yes just run adpt click on full install
<carutsu> coty i tried, and didn't work
<hendaus> carutsu,  i click on the link that u gave me,it opens with kate and then i close it
<coty> its so confusing
<coty> why cant they just make a programe just for upgrading
<carutsu> hendaus, ok, ok mmm, dont click the link then, go to the site again
<hendaus> carutsu,  ok
<carutsu> http://amsn-project.net, click in the download icon, do you see the big blue package
<philfo1> wouldn't coty have to drop the iso file to one drive, set BIOS to boot that drive first, boot up THEN do the install on another drive?
<hendaus> carutsu,  yes
<brian__> this is a PITA
<kelsa|martalli> coty They do have a program, but it requires the CLI probably for a good reason
<N6REJ> philfo1: hangon ati shouldn't be that hard
<coty> oh
<philfo1> whoa, whoa!
<carutsu> hendaus: that's the installer, right click on it and click on "save link as..."
<kelsa|martalli> If you can't get into the CLI, you probably don't want to do an upgrade (esp since it may ver well break your X)
<philfo1> N6REJ, I'm done with the ATI
<coty> so would it work if i did put the iso on one of my drives and booted from it
<phr0z3n> hmm... where is xchat in adept? :-/ not xchat-gnome
<philfo1> in theory
<N6REJ> philfo1: oh ok.. I'll shut up I'm on skype anyway
<carutsu> hendaus: or something like that, remember i dont use KDE on english
<N6REJ> philfo1: restart x and then run the glxinfo command again
<philfo1> you'd be using your alternate drive as a "CD" boot device
<philfo1> ah right.  thanks N^
<philfo1> n6
<philfo1> bah!
<philfo1> back in a few
<hendaus> carutsu,  so u have kde on what?
<carutsu> hendaus: spanish
<hendaus> carutsu,  asi me parace mucho mejor
<hendaus> parece*
<carutsu> hendaus: let's go to #kde-es
<brian__> how is best way to manage repositories?
<hendaus> ok
<neil> hey guys, how do i change my default browser?
<neil> links in irc open in konqueror not firefox...
<philfo1> N6REJ: what do I do with this info now?
<N6REJ> philfo1: glxinfo | grep "vendor"
<N6REJ> make sure that all 3 lines say ATI
<philfo1> nope
<N6REJ> any of the?
<N6REJ> them?
<philfo1> SGI, ATI, Tungsten Graphics
<N6REJ> restart your pc
<philfo1> thanks
<N6REJ> np
<philfo1> back in a few
<N6REJ> k
<coty> Is there anothe linux out there that lets you install it without the cd
<brian__> couldn't find mozilla-mplayer...what is going on with that
<Admiral_Chicago> brian__: do you have universe installed
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<brian__> not sure, well i enabled them all meta, universe
<neil> anyone know how to change the default browser in (k)ubuntu?
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
<Morbo> kmenu -> system settings -> default applications, neil
<brian__> Admiral...just a sec...
<brian__> the updates are coming in...:)
<Admiral_Chicago> that should do it
<philfo1> N6REJ: still STI, ATI, Tungsten Graphics
<N6REJ> then someting is wrong
<philfo1> bah!
* N6REJ sheeeesh
* N6REJ grand central station around here
<philfo1> perhaps I'll have to do the card specific driver install
<N6REJ> philfo1: yes, thats the best
* N6REJ thats one of the reason I like nvidia :D
<nosrednaekim> hey.... just tried out fiesty...
<philfo1> should I get that off of my CD?  or just go through the website?
<philfo1> I need to find out which version it is.
<philfo1> N6, you still doing the Wine install?
<N6REJ> philfo1: yes but I'm waiting on you too
<philfo1> I haven't even started!  sorry!  I was trying to keep up, but you guys lost me (and the traffic coming through didn't help) right after the beginning.
<N6REJ> philfo1: can > you get me a copy of cs, my key to my pirated copy and its mate is gone!  I hate to admit it but I don't own a recent verion of ps
<philfo1> neither do I
<N6REJ> philfo1: np, I'm only at the beginning.
<N6REJ> LOL
<N6REJ> I can tell you the directions are stupid.
<brian__> http://makeyourownscientologyfad.ytmnd.com/
<philfo1> in fact I'm not sure how an illegal install will work in Wine.  that's been a topic of discussion at work
<N6REJ> they tell you AFTER you've done things how to do it right
<brian__> i can't get audio on this site
<philfo1> right.
<nosrednaekim> brian__: is it flash?
<brian__> i think so
<philfo1> is there a way right now to detect which radeon version card I have so I can download the proper driver?
<brian__> someone i know got KUBUNTU to load this properly
<philfo1> gotcha
<philfo1> still not registered for PM's
<griphiam> I have what seems like a very basic question... how do I record PCM output???
<N6REJ> philfo1: np
<carutsu> !IIRC
<ubotu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<griphiam> I've searched and there seems to be nothing on it
<philfo1> this time I'm going to use the old pen & paper to write everything down
<N6REJ> rotflmbo!
<philfo1> send me that registration command again
<eilker> ubotu super ehehe "if I remember correctly"
<ubotu> super: Execute commands setuid root. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-1 (edgy), package size 122 kB, installed size 852 kB
<N6REJ> philfo1: did you dge tthat phil?
<griphiam> even if it was via the command line, I'd take it at this point
<carutsu> scuse me is there a way to get code completition in Kate
<carutsu> ?
<N6REJ> carutsu: plugins?
<nosrednaekim> yes...
<carutsu> N6REJ eh? i didnt know there were plug ins for kate
<Jucato> caurkate-plugins
<Jucato> carutsu: kate-plugins
<carutsu> ok
<N6REJ> carutsu: sudo apt-cache search is your friend
<hayden__> N6REJ: don't need to sudo when searching ;)
<N6REJ> OH
<N6REJ> lol
<carutsu> apt-cache?
<carutsu> i'm installing it
* N6REJ accepts slap on hand for using root when uncesseary
<carutsu> xD
<carutsu> scuse me i didnt see it when i hadn't installed the plugins so, there are only 4 of them?
<phr0z3n> I guess nobody ever figured out if you can actually xchat via adept eh? :-/
<Jucato> xchat via adept?
<phr0z3n> you know..
<Jucato> carutsu: there are two plugin locations in Kate
<phr0z3n> the package manager for kubuntu.
<Jucato> carutsu: try looking under the Applications -> Plugins
<BluesKaj> phr0z3n,  irssi in the terminal
<griphiam> does anyone know what item under /dev would map to the audio output?
<phr0z3n> ah, irssi FTW then :-P
<phr0z3n> too bad all they have is xchat-gnome :-/
<phr0z3n> seriouslky, why package that when its kubuntu.
<Jucato> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Jucato> phr0z3n: what do you mean? Ubuntu and Kubuntu have the same repositories
<Jucato> so what Ubuntu has, Kubuntu has too. and vice versa
<Jucato> phr0z3n: the plain xchat is found in universe. you'd have to enable it if you haven't yet
<phr0z3n> Jucato: oh, my bad :-/
<philfo1> question:  when running the GC driver update shown here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  where it says to append lines at the end of a file, is that all in one command line?
<carutsu> Jucato: oh there are 2 categories!, thats weird, plugins for editor and for the aplication
<neil> how do you change the default browser for handling links in konversation, anyone know? system uses firefox, but konversation uses konqueror >:(
<Jucato> carutsu: yes. because the editor part of kate is used not just in kate, as I mentioned in #kde
<N6REJ> somehow I don't think I got wine working right.
<firephoto> philfo1: just change the proper section of the file to look like they show.
<philfo1> they are spaced out over three lines though.
<carutsu> JucatoL xD
<philfo1> is that three separate commands?
<firephoto> philfo1: yes, 3 lines, you mean the composite one right?
<philfo1> yup
<firephoto> philfo1: yes, you need to open the file with an editor though, kate, nano... with sudo
<philfo1> so I do:  "/etc/x11/xorg.conf with the addidtions and run that 3 times?
<philfo1> what?  not konsole?
<firephoto> philfo1: no,  if you're in a konsole, run 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then add those lines to the end of the file.
<philfo1> gotit.  jsut figured that out.  I was modifying the actual file itself.  thx
<carutsu> Jucato: EXCELENT i can say bye to MSVC++
<Jucato> :D
<carutsu> Jucato just a question if i compile say void main() { cout<<"Hello world"; } under linux, will it run under windows?
<philfo1> ok, how to save that file?  ":w" ??
<Jucato> carutsu: the executable file itself? I don't think so. but you can recompile the source code on Windows using a standards-compliant compiler (if your code is standards-compliant as well)
<carutsu> Jucato i'm not a guru but i think is most likelly is standards-compilant
<Jucato> carutsu: for more questions, try #ubuntu-programming or ##c++
<carutsu> thank you
<eilker> !zorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zorg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> zorg?
<Arwen> !zork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> how can ubotu not know zork????
<eilker> arwen: i dont know zork too :D
<ari> hello
<ari> i just installed VBA express (a game boy emulator) and i wanted to know what games can i play on it and how do i install them !?!
<philfo1> firephoto: after i've edited the composite extension, how do I save and exit?
<firephoto> philfo1: ctrl+o then enter, then ctrl+x
<philfo1> thanks
<firephoto> philfo1: you can do the same thing next time (or whenever) by running 'kdesu kate /my/file' from the run dialog (alt+f2)
<philfo1> ok, thanks
<firephoto> for system files.
<firephoto> you lose the sudo or kdesu part for your /home files
<BluesKaj> I DL'd a tarbz2 file and untarred it , then I cd to the folder , but ./configure cmnd gives me "./configure: No such file or directory"...what gives, I thought that command was supposed to start installing the file ?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, ls the output and pastebin
<philfo1> firephoto: ok, still with that page, am I to start X again now or continue running the next command lines?
<Arwen> or, ls the dir and then pastebin the output
<philfo1> this all just reads really odd & is not very concise
<Arwen> BluesKaj, ./configure refers to an automagic script in MOST tarballs, not all
<N6REJ> philfo1: you back yet?
<BluesKaj> ok Arwen, what's the alternative ?
<philfo1> i'm still working on the ATI thing
<firephoto> philfo1: it looks like you should be good to go if you made it that point following the instructions.
<N6REJ> k
<firephoto> philfo1: just restart X or reboot the system.
<Arwen> BluesKaj, dunno, pastebin a list of the files in there
<raffytaffy> i set up TOR and PRIVOXY with azureus and it seems to be working good. i get NAT error during test with someone elses IP ...yet the NAT in the bottom is green heh
<philfo1> ok.  I can restart X from konsole, correct?
<Arwen> raffytaffy, piping bt through tor is a good way to get banned :-)
<N6REJ> firephoto: you know how to samba?
<raffytaffy> banned from what?
<Arwen> tor
<raffytaffy> they can ban you?
<firephoto> N6REJ: no.
<Arwen> yes
<N6REJ> darn
<raffytaffy> Arwen: how do u know this? did u get banned?
<Arwen> besides, tor + bt = teh slow
<philfo1> back in a bit folks
<Arwen> raffytaffy, I run a tor server
<wendy> I NEED HELP IN SPANISH
<firephoto> philfo1: just log out, and then restart the X from the menu on the login screen.
<Arwen> not much of one, but it is a tor server
<N6REJ> !es | wendy
<ubotu> wendy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Arwen> raffytaffy, oh wait, if you're just sending tracker requests through tor, that's fine
<raffytaffy> yes arwen .thats what im doin
<raffytaffy> so the tracker dont have my IP
<raffytaffy> im using DHT
<Arwen> hehe, there we go
<raffytaffy> so im not putting any load on TOR:P
<Arwen> raffytaffy, if you use DHT, then when the *AA does a DHT request, they'll see you
<raffytaffy> cept maybe a few kbps from web browser
<BluesKaj> Arwen is the pysol-4.82-src.tar.bz2 file ...it's mostly solitaire games written in python , if that's any help
<Arwen> BluesKaj, ... guess I'll take a look at it
<raffytaffy> hmm. so what can i do Arwen
<BluesKaj> http://www.pysol.org/
<Arwen> raffytaffy, turn off DHT? but that's still futile as the other clients might still log your ip
<Arwen> basically, you can't torrent anonymously
<N6REJ> brb dinner
<raffytaffy> i dont upload thou
<Arwen> raffytaffy, that's called leeching....
<Arwen> don't do it
<kristjan_> hello. any comments on why wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add - does not work here? (it won't ask for password) do I need to install gnome terminal for that?
<raffytaffy> ehh
<N6REJ> someone please tell phil I'll be back in about 30 minutes
<Arwen> BluesKaj, hmm.... just a bunch of py files, I'll have to check their instructions
<Arwen> maybe each py is independent?
<soulrider> raffytaffy: they will still get you :P
<soulrider> what you can do though, is use a peerguardian blocklist
<soulrider> and block all "bad" ips :P
<raffytaffy> where do i find such a list soulrider?
<soulrider> but if you are in private trackers its sort of pointless
<soulrider> raffytaffy: i havnt used one in a while so youre gonna have to google it
<philfo1> ok folks, not good.
<soulrider> you can install peerguardian
<soulrider> or convert a peerguardian blicklist for use with iptables
<Arwen> raffytaffy, google for peerguardian - it'll keep you away from the riaa, but they can still find you buy getting a peers list from someone you're connected to
<soulrider> peerguardian is better though
<soulrider> i hate hte ri/mpaa
<raffytaffy> what if i simply block american IP range/
<raffytaffy> ?
<soulrider> raffytaffy: if youre not in america i dont know if theyc an sue you
<Arwen> raffytaffy, it's a matter of probability, you'll never be anywhere near 100% safe
<Arwen> raffytaffy, and what soulrider said
<raffytaffy> well i dont d/l american media at all
<soulrider> im not in america, so screw it :P
<raffytaffy> only european trance
<Arwen> seriously, just be a normal pirate and seed back...
<soulrider> they dont give a crap then
<raffytaffy> what if i proxy my peer to peer connection
<raffytaffy> hmm
<raffytaffy> thats an option
<soulrider> raffytaffy: if you download euro trance they wont even bother with you
<raffytaffy> ok good
<Arwen> raffytaffy, that'll be really really really slow
<raffytaffy> i suppose i could use my neighboors wireless signal ...he dont encrypt it
<Arwen> besides, if they ever talk to you, start an emergency low-level format and say an ip isn't a person
<soulrider> lol
<Arwen> ^^ - best way to get rid of em
<raffytaffy> i didnt think a civil matter can entail a warrant and search and seizure
<soulrider> the riaa can bite me in the bum :P
<Arwen> raffytaffy, the RIAA is god
<Arwen> seriously though, if you just argue that IP != person, you're good to go
<soulrider> look
<soulrider> if you downlaod euro trance
<soulrider> they wont care
<Arwen> wtf is euro trance?
<soulrider> because its EURO
<soulrider> :P
<soulrider> trance from europe
<raffytaffy> if anything i was gonna use the open wireless router excuse
<soulrider> really annoying music :P
<BluesKaj> agreed soulrider... trance is nothing but boom boom repeated ad nauseum ... sampled and stolen from other artists aso DJ'd into new sounds ,
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<McFrosty> What are some options for sharing webcam's? .. Until Gaim adds support :(
<coty> what should i use to use my wifi max wifi antena
<coty> i cant seem to get anthing to make it work
<coty> Has anyone heard of the wifi max?
<coty> it is a wifi antena that connects to the pc to make a wifi hotspot through usb
<dwidmann> dustin@terra:~/Music$ vorbisgain -a -f -r */*/*.ogg
<dwidmann> bash: /usr/bin/vorbisgain: Argument list too long
<dwidmann> crud
<dwidmann> since when is 3000 arguments too many :(
<Arwen> dwidmann, tried using for?
<dwidmann> Arwen, not yet, but I suppose I could do that
<soulrider> BluesKaj: lets go to offtopic :P
<coty> does anyone know what i should use?
* dwidmann is connected w/wires and doesn't know much about wireless
<coty> that sucks
<coty> anyone else
<philfo1> ok got the ATI GC working properly!
<surgy> im trying to run a windows game through cedega, and i am getting an error saying, i need to install an activeX component so the game can luanch my browser.
<n33o> k .., i found info on my tv card.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2485586 it apparently works.. can anyone help talk me through configuring this to work with tvtime?
<coty> so does anyone know of an app for wifi antenas
<orient2000> Hi! I have a problem with shutdown. Screen is getting dark and does not shuts down. I can only reset. 6.10 fresh install updated.
<orient2000> Hi! I have a problem with shutdown. Screen is getting dark and does not shuts down. I can only reset. 6.10 fresh install updated.
<raffytaffy> my adpet is trying to update to kdelibs4 ... i have kde3.5 -> edgy
<raffytaffy> should i let it?
<a-u-51> should be fine
<philfo1> is there any utility or text editor that will open .dbf files?
<a-u-51> lol
<raffytaffy> i installed something called moblock on my edgy
<raffytaffy> i hope it works
<spitwise> philfo1: gnumeric
<philfo1> thanks
<tulio__> hey, can I install compiz an beryl
<tulio__> or they cannot run together
<tulio__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<crdlb> tulio__, you can install both
<crdlb> they do not conflict
<tulio__> is beryl stable
<n33o> k .., i found info on my tv card.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2485586 it apparently works.. can anyone help talk me through configuring this to work with tvtime?
<draik> Is it just me or are any of you having issues with the new kernel?
<tulio__> dont know
<Admiral_Chicago> draik: what version?
<tulio__> i havent updated my kernel yet
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 341/764GB, RAM: 977/3035MB, 115 proc's, 36.28min up
<draik> Admiral_Chicago: The version would be 2.6.17-11-generic
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, not sure, I don't run Edgy anymore
<draik> I can run this kernel without issues.
<Admiral_Chicago> draik: define 'issues' please
<draik> CLI login
<Admiral_Chicago> you can only log in via CLI?
<draik> startx will not work
<draik> correct
<Admiral_Chicago> what does sudo startx say?
<draik> I don't know.
<Admiral_Chicago> should spit out an error as "EE: some text"
<draik> I just went back to 10-generic
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, thats really strang
<Jucato> was nvidia-glx on Edgy upgraded to 9755?
<draik> I will be sure to do that and get back to you on that.
<Jucato> doesn't seem like it...
* Jucato gets back to studying :)
* Admiral_Chicago AFk for a bit
<Jucato> draik: feel free to ping me if you get some error messages
<Admiral_Chicago> or me
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: ping...I have a problem....
<draik> Jucato: Will do. At this moment I'm in the middle of writing something important and cannot do a real-time troubleshoot.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: what? :P
<Admiral_Chicago> jking
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> draik: sure. no problem. I'm online for the next 2 hours. just studying
<draik> Thank you both Jucato and Admiral_Chicago
<tulio__> does anyone here have an IBM laptop
* Jucato wished he had a laptop.
<daskreech2> shazam!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> thanks chanserv
<tulio__> Jucato: what
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: about time you do some #kubuntu work
<daskreech2> heehee
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> tulio__: nothing
<tulio__> ok
* Jucato drags Admiral_Chicago back into the room
<nixternal> he is AFK messing with a Windows box more than likely
<Jucato> bah humbug!
<daskreech2> is that messing as in forarding the state of bug 1?
<felipe_> night
<daskreech2> ok I have KDE related questions
<Jucato> shoot
<daskreech2> Can I span an audio CD ?
<Jucato> (let's see if someon will answer)
<Jucato> span?
<daskreech2> yeah
<tulio__> how do i hide the windows from other desktops
<Jucato> tulio__: right-click on the panel, configure panel, taskbar options
<Jucato> uncheck [ ]  Show windows from other desktops
<Jucato> daskreech2: ah hm... not familiar with spanning or Audio CD's.
<Jucato> next!
<N6REJ> back
<nixternal> daskreech2: yes you can span an audio cd. Take a certain amount of songs and add it to CD1, when it is full burn, take the remaining songs and put them on CD2, then burn. Welcome to spanning 101 nixternal style :)
<nixternal> daskreech2: is it an iso file or something that is larger than 700mb?
<daskreech2> yes
<N6REJ> can anyone help with samba?
<daskreech2> say a mp3 about 5or so hundred megs
<nixternal> N6REJ: I wish I could, my Samba is broke right now
<N6REJ> :(
<NightBird> a game I was running crashed and left the screen in a weird resolution... how do I fix it?
<nixternal> NightBird: ctrl+alt+backspace
<nixternal> just restart x
<nixternal> Quake 3 does it to me all of the time
<tulio__> Jucato: didnt see any option for hiding them
<NightBird> nixternal, I know there is a way to do it
<NightBird> I used to have a script, but I lost it at some point..
<Jucato> tulio__: are you using Beryl, by any chance?
<nixternal> NightBird: if you know, let me know. I am sick of restarting x all of the time :)
* Jucato wonders if refreshing kwin works
<NightBird> will do
<philfo1> does anyone out there use a ColorVision Spyder2 Express to calibrate monitor settings
<nixternal> philfo1: not unless you have one to give me. I have 2 LCDs that need calibration
<N6REJ> back philfo1
<tulio__> no, not yet
<N6REJ> philfo1: you get it installed ?
<Jucato> tulio__: hm? so nothing in the Taskbar options of Configure Panel? it should be at the top
<daskreech2> so you can't span a single file across two CD?
<philfo1> the spyder vision2?
<Jucato> daskreech2: that I don't now... :/
<N6REJ> philfo1: nah, wine/ps
<philfo1> nope
<N6REJ> oh
<N6REJ> why you cal'n now ?
<hazard> anyone have anyidea what a GNUmake failed assertion means?
<argonel> i've got a user-specific video problem.. this one account thinks its in 16-bit colour, and i can't seem make it believe otherwise - looking for a suggestion on what it could be
<philfo1> I just got my monitor cal that I ordered last week.
<N6REJ> philfo1: no way!
<N6REJ> you bought one!
<tulio__> option: sort alphabetically, show only minimized, show apllication icons, show window list button
<philfo1> uh yeah
<N6REJ> OMG, course I know why but still
* N6REJ exteremely jealous
<McFrosty> I resized the menu bar (not sure the correct term) and when I make something full screen it leaves a little space between the menu bar and the window that is open. I like I set it to medium instead of the size it was. Curious how to get my windows to fill up the space when full screen
<daskreech2> should I bug someone in KDE?
<Jucato> tulio__: weird... that bug only happens when you're running beryl or compiz
<Jucato> daskreech2: prolly :)
<philfo1> before I did the big switch to LINUX
<N6REJ> philfo1: lets get ps in and the it will walk through with it
<N6REJ> philfo1: ah
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: i do work in here as much as I can. bit busy, got a few more projects going now. Xubuntu Marketing Manager as of today, not sure what that means yet :)
<tulio__> im runnig compiz
<tulio__> not beryl
<tulio__> yet
<daskreech2> Admiral_Chicago: it means you've been Xed!
<philfo1> so, here's the 411 lately:  I got the ATI graphics card working properly, but my computer is back to slow again.
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: that means you aren't Kool anymore
<Jucato> tulio__: ah same thing I guess
<N6REJ> philfo1: ouch!
<tulio__> not the same
<tulio__> not exactly
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: good bye :(
<philfo1> I think i want to use the gimp instead of PS.
<nixternal> hahahahahah
<Jucato> tulio__: I meant that it has thesame bug
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
<N6REJ> got I had ati cards
* nixternal runs /remove $*
<N6REJ> k
<philfo1> because of what we talked about earlier
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: at least now you have a reason not to "work" on #kubuntu
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> oooh
<N6REJ> yeah, I can hear that, my only fear with gimpshOP vs straight gimp is we have to lock down the libs unless we do it the other way.
<philfo1> but as soon as Adobe releases the port, I'm going to buy it for Linucks
<philfo1> that muct be the Canadian version...
<nixternal> haha
<Admiral_Chicago> hey, i do work here, never help in #xubuntu ever.
<Jucato> lol
<philfo1> yeah, locking down the lib is one issue, but remember that there is active development in gimpshop
<N6REJ> philfo1: thinking about this realistically
<N6REJ> philfo1: not from what I saw, 2006 was last change.
<tulio__> Jucato: any way for fixing
<philfo1> and the library will eventually be updated.
<NightBird> well...
<Jucato> tulio__: only from the compiz/berly end of things I think
<NightBird> I sort of found a fix...
<philfo1> yeah, but what are you losing with that old library?
<daskreech2> Admiral_Chicago: so you mean to tell us that your work from here shone so bright they picked it up in #xubuntu ?
<NightBird> that would be easy enough to figure out once and put in a script, but it's not auto detecting or anything like that..
<dwidmann> philfo1: is that an if or a when?
<NightBird> xrandr -s <width>x<height>
<philfo1> so I think I DO need to install Wine so I can use my new monitor Cal
<N6REJ> philfo1: I don't know let me invesitage it some... might be a lot.
<Admiral_Chicago> daskreech2: actually more like they have way less people developing, i though i'd help out.
<NightBird> nixternal: try that next time it doesn't work
<N6REJ> I'm thinking so. butt.. .I haven't checked the site yet or wineapp either
<philfo1> right.
<tulio__> =\
<daskreech2> ahh yeah that works
<Admiral_Chicago> tulio__: #ubuntu-effects may be able to help you out as well
<daskreech2> why not gnewsense?
<tulio__> thanks
<daskreech2> or better #fluxbuntu ?
<nixternal> NightBird: will do
<daskreech2> or worse #ebuntu ?
<tulio__> what is the ascii code for the slash
<philfo1> i'm kind of a Luddite (funny because I'm using a computer...) and believe that working stuff doesn't need to be fixed better unless it's a major fix
<N6REJ> let me go do some reading really quick and see what I can read about GSP
<N6REJ> philfo1: well, I can understand the rationality to that.
<philfo1> i'm going to try to find a hack for the monitor cal
<BluesKaj> #eyebuntucandy :)
<N6REJ> OH I just thought of something.
<philfo1> yes?
<daskreech2> BluesKaj: HA! that's classic
<N6REJ> wiat brain fart, let me gather it back together.
<N6REJ> got it.
<philfo1> does it have to do with the fact that my cal dev is a windoz version?
<N6REJ> that version you used?  They intentionally compiled it without gutenprint
<N6REJ> YOU WANT gutenprint!
<BluesKaj> hey daskreech2, how's things ?
<philfo1> oh crap.  I can't use my i9100?
<daskreech2> hey BluesKaj got flu?
<N6REJ> no, GSP, hang on let me go see something... .brb
<BluesKaj> bummer ;(
<pirothezero> how can I go straight to delete from the system completely and skip trash ?
<pirothezero> also whats the trash directory?
<philfo1> my driver isn't through gutenprint, it's the other one that was available and recommended
<a-u-51> has anyone changed there keyboard layout by changing xorg.conf? where do i go to find out the identifier name?
<N6REJ> philfo1: I don't think you'll get the q you need without gutenprint!
<philfo1> quality?
<N6REJ> unless nix has an EXACT PPD for it.
<N6REJ> yeah
<a-u-51> *thier
<a-u-51> their lol
<philfo1> I'm not so much worried about that because i work at a custom hybrid wet/dry lab
<NightBird> http://static.scribd.com/docs/736egzypod07v_files/image009.jpg
<N6REJ> philfo1:  join gsp
<philfo1> and do my printing with real silver process there, not here.
<philfo1> gsp?
<N6REJ> type "/join gsp"
<a-u-51> xkbmodel "pc128" i dont want to try that and have it fail
* daskreech2 waves at leileilol
<a-u-51> some uses volume keys on their keyboard...
<a-u-51> someone
<david> hi
<david> how can I send a message using dbus to an app? (audacious)
<pirothezero> why is it that folder file size isn't in the detailed view in a file manager and you have to right click or use a program like filelight to see folder sizes
<mike> hey i was wondering if someone can help me install Adobe Flash Player?
<daskreech2> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<daskreech2> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mike> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mike> can you help me do it, im new to Kubuntu, so im really confused
<qbert> argh, why cant i find emacs in my adept manager ??
<mike> i have it downloaded and saved to the desktop, now how do i install it, its not like windows at all
<qbert> can someone else search for it and verify its there ?
<daskreech2> mike: hmm
<daskreech2> mike: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Morbo> qbert: becase emacs is evil
<mike> how do i find out?
<qbert> all your base belong to emacs
<qbert> Morbo: can you search for it please ?
<daskreech2> hmm
<daskreech2> mike: can you open a konsole?
<mike> konsole?
<daskreech2> mike: alt+space
<daskreech2> type konsole
<Morbo> I see it, qbert
<daskreech2> press enter
<qbert> hmm, can you give me your sources.list urls pls ? thx
<Morbo> qbert: It's in main
<mike> the terminal came up
<Morbo> qbert: do aptitude search emacs
<Morbo> See what happens
<qbert> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted that one ?
<Jucato> carutsu: enable the -backports repository (edgy-backports if you're on Edgy) and "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" (don't use Adept)
<qbert> why does it say restricted
<daskreech2> mike: ok type cat /etc/issue
<Morbo> restricted is one of the repos, qbert
<mike> Ubuntu 6.10
<Morbo> It's officially-supported stuff that is non-free
<carutsu> Jucato i already have it installed
<daskreech2> alright
<carutsu> Jucato the problem is Konqueror doesnt find it
<qbert> my aptitutde search comes up with nothing -- argh , i just installed this yesterday
<Jucato> carutsu: you said you installed it for Firefox
<daskreech2> mike: alt+space -> adept -> <enter>
<mike> adept manager?
<daskreech2> yes
<Jucato> carutsu: if you installed it from the package manager, both Firefox and Konqueror will be able to find it
<daskreech2> mike: tell me when it's open
<carutsu> Jucato nop Konqueror still uses the old one, i know because it has a bug and the sound isn't sync with the video
<mike> its open
<daskreech2> mike: ok under the adept menu click manage repositories
<mike> okay i did
<daskreech2> you have a list of servers?
<Jucato> carutsu: in Konqueror, type in "about:plugins" and check which version of Flash it uses
<mike> yes
<carutsu> Jucato i forced konqueror and added the folder (although it already was) and now it works
<Jucato> carutsu: if you installed Flash 9 using Firefox's installer, it might not have put it in a directory that Konqueror can scan
<Jucato> ok
<carutsu> Jucato Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<daskreech2> ok look for a line that has universe at the end
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<daskreech2> Jucato: can you give me some help with the URL?
<carutsu> Jucato: I still have Shockwave Flash 7.0 r61
<carutsu> Jucato: xD i have booth
<Jucato> carutsu: where are you getting that Flash 9.0 r31 then? Konqueror's about:plugins?
<Jucato> daskreech2: which URL?
<Jucato> carutsu: yeah because you didn't install through the package manager
<carutsu> Jucato i did i swear
<carutsu> Jucato
<mike> i dont see one with Universe
<carutsu> Jucato i even did it twice xD uninstalled and then reinstaled
<daskreech2> Jucato: universe repos url
<Jucato> carutsu: howw did you install flash 9 for firefox then?
<carutsu> Jucato actually Firefox came 'couse i installed flash-nonfree
<Jucato> hm...
<carutsu> Jucato: with apt-get
<Jucato> ah
<echosyp> can i lock certain processes to a specific interface
<Jucato> daskreech2: deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe <--- ??
<daskreech2> yeah
<daskreech2> mike: you don't see a line that looks like that?
<carutsu> Jucato: weird huh?
<mike> no i dont
<mike> oh wait
<daskreech2> really?
* daskreech2 waits
<mike> it says us.archive.ubuntu.com
<daskreech2> right
<daskreech2> that's fine
<daskreech2> and there is deb-src line right under it?
<mike> okay now what
<daskreech2> highlight it and click enable
<ForgeAus> where does konqueror store its user agent strings?
<mike> yes
<daskreech2> mike: ok now double click the word universe
<daskreech2> you should be able to to edit it
<ForgeAus> not the websites that associate with them the actual user agents
<daskreech2> put the word multiverse after the word universe
<mike> i dont see any word named universe
<ForgeAus> (just a string like eg: Lynx/2.8.4rel.1 libwww-FM/2.14
<daskreech2> mike: sure?
<ForgeAus> or: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; ; Linux armv5tejl; U) Opera 8.02 [en_US]  Maemo browser 0.4.31 N770/SU-18
<mike> yes im sure
<daskreech2> mike: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe ?
<ForgeAus> mike if you have main in there just add space universe space multiverse
<daskreech2> whats at the end of the line that you are looking at?
<mike> i see in grey "UNIVERSE WILL NOT RECIEVE ANY REVIEW OR UPDATES FROM UBUNTU SECURITY"
<echosyp> can i lock certain processes to a specific interface
<daskreech2> ah
<daskreech2> look below that :-)
<ForgeAus> for a line that starts with deb or deb-src
<mike> under that it says
<mike> deb us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<daskreech2> can you scroll over a little?
<golum83> hi i am trying to install beryl in a sony vaio with Radeon Mobility M6 LY can some one help me
<mike> if i scroll over it says Edgy
<daskreech2> a little more :-)
<ForgeAus> if this is in adept (the kubuntu package manger) under manage repositories it should have a few columns
<mike> it wont let me scroll over anymore
<ForgeAus> thats strange
<mike> it says u....
<mike> im guessing thats it
<mike> but it wont let me scroll over
<ForgeAus> can you expand the column that says u... ?
<mike> no i cant
<ForgeAus> (up above that should be some headings for each column you generally can click the bars between them to resize
<mike> oOo i got it
<mike> okay i see universe
<ForgeAus> if you click in there you can add multiverse to it :)
<mike> so "multiverse universe"
<daskreech2> yes
<mike> okay done
<ForgeAus> well I'd personally go the other way around but sure
<daskreech2> you enabled the line?
<ForgeAus> then you have to apply
<mike> how do i enable it?
<ForgeAus> (or save)
<daskreech2> right click it
<mike> click apply
<mike> if i right click it says
<daskreech2> right click and enable it first
<ForgeAus> ok now it shouldn't be greyed out
<mike> "disable, remove  & clone"
<daskreech2> mike: ok hit apply and you should be good
<daskreech2> then close
<daskreech2> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<neko_> hello everybody, i have some question ...
<ForgeAus> congrats you just added the multiverse repository!
<daskreech2> mike: whoops
<daskreech2> wiat a bit
<Morbo> !ask | neko_
<ubotu> neko_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<daskreech2> you may need edgy-backports
<ForgeAus> edgy backports is just a clone of that line
<ForgeAus> with instead of edgy edgy-backports
<daskreech2> like two lones below
<mike> ummm
<daskreech2> lines
<ForgeAus> in the column BEFORE universe multiverse where it says edgy
<daskreech2> mike: closed it already?
<mike> no i didnt close it
<ForgeAus> note: don't change the line you just did
<ForgeAus> add a copy of it
<neko_> ok, is there any proxy server for litile firm (~10 men) like usergate for windows, but free, with grafical interface (mn thrue apache) and socks5?
<mike> Okay not to sound retarted, but im completely lost
<ForgeAus> (you had an option to clone when you rightclicked)
<BluesKaj> sacktime gents ... nite all
<mike> clone what?
<daskreech2> mike: hold up :-)
<ForgeAus> the line in sources.list
<daskreech2> i'll explain in a little
<daskreech2> ForgeAus: it's already there
<ForgeAus> the whole deb <URL> edgy main universe multiverse
<daskreech2> why make him clone it?
<ForgeAus> edgy proposed is?
<ForgeAus> I didn't think that was in the default sources.list
<daskreech2> edgy-backports
<ForgeAus> oh yeah backports, sorry
<ForgeAus> is it?
<ForgeAus> (in the default one)
<daskreech2> ok mike back to me
<mike> ummmm im soooo lost
<ForgeAus> lol its ok
<daskreech2> mike: i'll explain it all in a second
<daskreech2> mike: you still have that line you just edited/enabled ?
<mike> yes
<daskreech2> mike: ok look like two lines down for a line that says deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports somethingsomething
<daskreech2> the important part is the edgy-backports
<mike> i dont see edgy-backports
<daskreech2> mike: the line you edited has the word edgy right ?
* daskreech2 wishes he wasn't windows
<mike> yeah'
<daskreech2> ok look in that same column for edgy-backports
<daskreech2> I think it's down a few lines. i could be wrong
<mike> oh okay i see it
<mike> there are two
<mike> and one is grey
<daskreech2> really?
<mike> deb-src is greu
<daskreech2> does the one that's not grey have deb at the start?
<mike> *gray
<daskreech2> great :-)
<daskreech2> click apply and close you are done
<daskreech2> now just for fun
<mike> wait, deb-src is gray
<daskreech2> look at the status bar at the bottom of adept :)
<mike> and deb isnt. thats right?
<daskreech2> mike: that's ok
<mike> oh okay gotcha
<daskreech2> unless you plan on coding anytime soon
<mike> lol umm no what ever that is
<mike> okay status bar?
<phr0z3n> o.O
<daskreech2> mike: the very bottom of the window
<daskreech2> you clicked close?
<mike> install 0, upgrade 0, remove 0
<daskreech2> right
<daskreech2> how many packages are available?
<phr0z3n> Coding= a certain language in which is how apps are created to put it in a simple way. like Windows was coded in C++ mike :-D.
<mike> 959 installed, 76 upgradeable, 20308 available
<phr0z3n> anyways, welcome to Kubuntu.
<daskreech2> mike: ok click fetch updates
<mike> okay its waiting for headers
<daskreech2> mike: ok do you mind reading orwant me to explain what you just did?
<mike> explane it to me
<mike> please
<JackPhil> can i hide the main panel?
<daskreech2> mike: alright adept is a way to install applications
<daskreech2> they are split up into sections
<daskreech2> and versions
<daskreech2> the version of kubuntu you are using is 6.10
<daskreech2> it's called edgy
<mike> okay
<daskreech2> so the column that says edgy dictates what version of applications you can install
<ubuntu> anybody have an accurate md5 for kubuntu-6.10-amd-dvd.iso?
<daskreech2> older versions of kubuntu will install older versions of software
<daskreech2> newer ones will install newer versions etc
<daskreech2> mike: does that make sense?
<mike> mmhmm
<wendy> i need help in spanish
<daskreech2> !es | wendy
<ubotu> wendy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mike> so do i do a search for flash on the search bar on adept
<daskreech2> yep
<mike> okay i see Adove Flash Player Plugin and the status is Not Installed
<daskreech2> mike: now the last column (universe, multiverse) says WHICH applications you can install
<mike> how do i install it
<daskreech2> mike: right click it
<mike> request install?
<ubuntu> yup
<daskreech2> yup
<mike> now what?
<daskreech2> then apply at the top
<ubuntu> hmm what happens if i tried that using this desktop cd? :)
<daskreech2> if you want to review what you are doing then you can click preview changes
<ubuntu> any idea??
<daskreech2> ubuntu; sorry what's the question?
<beer> anyone know where i can look for info on getting the wireless button on my laptop to work with edgy?
* unix_infidel twiddles his fingers for the next release :P
<unix_infidel> beer: /etc/acpi
<unix_infidel> look in there.
<beer> or maybe remapping it all togeather
<beer> unix: is there documentation?
<mike> so everytime i want to install a program, i download it, and save it to the destop and go under adept and search and download right?
<mike> ** search and install right?
<Forge> back
<Forge> ... I think
<beer> not exactly sure what i need to do  in there
<acamargob> hola bipolar
<bipolar> acamargob: hi
<MrWGW-> good evening
* MrWGW- has been uberbusy
<acamargob> hi
<MrWGW-> but ATM, I am in need of this channel's services
<daskreech2_> mike: back
<MrWGW-> btw hi Jucato, daskreech
<Jucato> hi MrWGW-
<MrWGW-> I want to put Ubuntu on my MacMini
<MrWGW-> or Kubuntu rather
<MrWGW-> well probably both, this is an Intel one with a Core Duo
<mike> alrighty
<MrWGW-> is this especially hard and what is the picture like in terms of hardware support?
<daskreech2_> mike: there are 4 main sections
<ubuntu> does anybody here use wine?
<MrWGW-> not I
<acamargob> what for?
<ForgeAus> I do (well I prefer cxoffice but stilll)
<MrWGW-> I have mucho Windows installs and am not a fanboi to the point where I'd want to use a notoriously difficult emulator for them
<MrWGW-> what I'm trying to do is learn how to live with the Linux replacements
<MrWGW-> which in some cases are better, other cases worse
<ForgeAus> in most cases simply different
<ForgeAus> (sorry it always seems with the vs attitude windows VS linux... I'm not like that at all!)
<ubuntu> whats the best windows emu?
<ForgeAus> vmware
<ForgeAus> (or virtualbox)
<MrWGW-> right, you can't beat virtualization
<ForgeAus> it virtualizes windows
<ForgeAus> but its not exactly an emulator
<ubuntu> i just want something for games
<ForgeAus> wine is good for a program that runs SOME windows applications
<MrWGW-> then it would probably be what you'd want
<MrWGW-> either that or a partition
<ForgeAus> ubuntu are they 3D ones?
<ubuntu> i like how this desktop cd works.. tho im dissapointed in how the wireless pp works
<ubuntu> and i cant seem to figure out how to mount my hdd
<jryhiggins> i am in need of help with Adept manager
<ubuntu> whats the problem?
<jryhiggins> i get a error, real mode only
<ubuntu> when you doo.. what?
<jryhiggins> sorry, its read only mode
<acamargob> what error?
<jryhiggins> database locked
<MonkeyFit> i just had that problem
<MonkeyFit> lemme digg up the link i found
<MonkeyFit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348952
<jryhiggins> cool, thnx
<jeanmass> hello
<MrWGW-> anyway, any thoughts on my Mac install?
<jeanmass> i've uploaded an album in my ipod
<jeanmass> all tracks work, but one
<jeanmass> this problematic track does work in amarok
<jeanmass> but do not on ipod
<jeanmass> ??
<jeanmass> what is wrong?
<pwn4tt4ck> I tried xubuntu the other day
<pwn4tt4ck> Its too much like gnome for me to like it
<MonkeyFit> does anybody know where i would go for gstreamer related issues?
<Jucato> #ubuntu ?
<MonkeyFit> such as no playback of wma lossless files in the terminal
<jeanmass> MonkeyFit: try ubuntuforums
<crdlb> MonkeyFit, wma lossless?
<MonkeyFit> i tried ubuntu forums
<MonkeyFit> and yes
<crdlb> I don't think there's any support for that
<MonkeyFit> wma lossless
<MonkeyFit> it works in mplayer
<crdlb> except maybe with pitfdll
<crdlb> !gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll: GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1.1+cvs20060515-1 (edgy), package size 79 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for i386)
<MonkeyFit> and it looks like pitfdll registered the right dll that mplayer uses
<MonkeyFit> but still, gstreamer tells me no decoder was found
<MonkeyFit> it's odd, especially since it worked in Kubuntu Dapper
<crdlb> MonkeyFit, I suggest converting them to flac
<crdlb> much more futureproof
<MonkeyFit> Are there any good converters that will convert tags as well?
<joecoder> considering switching to suse
<MonkeyFit> either in linux or windows?
<jeanmass> suse seems nice
<jeanmass> haven't tried it
<crdlb> MonkeyFit, from wma? I don't know, sorry
<MonkeyFit> I'll check elsewhere
<MonkeyFit> thank you
<wolferine> anyone use proftpd, and has setup a dir outside the /username dir?
* genii sips a large black coffee
* Jucato wonders if genii is sipping a coffee bean, a coffee candy, a coffee watchamacalit...
<genii> Jucato Actually I may soon just pay for an IV tube of caffeine
<genii> But atm it is a cup (extremely large cup)
<Jucato> O.o
<ubuntu> ok i got a question here.. Im currently running a desktop cd, and i've downloaded a few updates / programs... where are these kept? and will they stil be there if i reboot?
<genii> ubuntu Theya re being kept in a ramdisk and each boot you lose them
<ubuntu> thats what i guessed
<ubuntu> will they install? so i can try them out?
<genii> ubuntu so long as the package size does not exceed the size of your ramdisk you can install whatever you like
<coty> daskreech are you on
<genii> Jucato Seems like a slow night :)
<coty> daskreech2_ : i know you there 0_0
<daskreech2_> coty: I am?
<coty> guess what
<ubuntu> chicken butt?
<coty> are you the origanal daskreech
<coty> well if you are then im happy to say that i finally got kubuntu installed
<daskreech2> sure why not :-)
<daskreech2> coty: neat :-)
<coty> yeah
<daskreech2> what was the problem?
<coty> I also have all the ubuntus on my computer now
<coty> the bios
<coty> i changed the advance setting
<coty> were it looked for windows
<Shootfast> hey guys, anyone else running feisty and having repo troubles?
<coty> to were it would look for linux
<coty> It was a lot of stress getting kubuntu to work
<daskreech2> sorry :-(
<coty> I'm sure a lot of people on here that helped had head aches
<coty> lol
<coty> I also found out that i cant boot from slave
<coty> So i wiped out windows
<coty> and installed it there on my master drive
<daskreech2> :-)
<coty> I was scared
<coty> It was a 50/50 chance it would work
<coty> and at first it did not work
<coty> so i thought i had no longer windows or linux
<coty> so i messed around in bios and boom it worked
<coty> I really dont miss windows though
<genii> Shootfast Yes
<coty> but there is one thing that makes me mad so far
<coty> and that is i bought the wifi max
<nonuda_> i am trying to edit my boot menu, can i just add # symbol to make some of boot choice dissapear?
<daskreech2> coty: well we are here to help out and make sure you don't miss it
<coty> for my psp to have a hot spot
<genii> Shootfast But the best place to ask about Feisty is #ubuntu+1
<coty> daskreech2 : i know if it was not for you guys i would have never got it to work
<coty> daskreech2 : but i want my wifi max to work
<golum83> hola?
<coty> daskreech2 : but i dont know how to get it to
<golum83> hi i want to install beryl, i have sony vaio k rollal
<daskreech2> wifi max is which one again?
<daskreech2> !beryl
<coty> me to
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bonbonthejon> !es | golum83
<ubotu> golum83: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bonbonthejon> !beryl | golum83
<ubotu> golum83: please see above
<coty> darskreech2: it is a wifi anteana that was made for the psp and ds
<coty> daskreech2 : it makes a hot spot for them
<daskreech2> coty: what version of wifi does it run?
<coty> daskreech2 : it plugs into the usb
<coty> daskreech2: both b and g
<daskreech2> ah so it's a normal wifi?
<daskreech2> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coty> daskreech2 : so what will i do
<daskreech2> read that :-)
<daskreech2> 666
<daskreech2> ^^^
<coty> ok
<daskreech2> that didn't work out weel :-(
<daskreech2> well
<coty> daskreech2 : why do you have a 2 on the end of your name
<neptunepink> daskreech2: the mark of the devil is actually a bunch of carots?
<nonuda_> can someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12717/ , i want to remove some of boot menu choices
<daskreech2> if bit shifted
<nonuda_> i want to remove ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386
<genii> nonuda_: So something like:   sudo apt-get remove kernel-image-<<kernelversion to remove here>>
<coty> !wifi
<coty> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coty> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<daskreech2> :-)
<coty> what should i look for
<coty> there are so many things to go through
<daskreech2> well thre is a wi-fi howto
<daskreech2> that's where I normally start
<daskreech2> right after I install kwifimanager
<daskreech2> you know
<daskreech2> if I ever used wifi
<golum83> Beryl, can some one help installing beryl or recommend a good page i have Radeon Mobility M6 LY [Radeon Mobility 9000
<daskreech2> !beryl | golum83. this should help
<ubotu> golum83. this should help: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<coty> I would love to get beryl running on my computer
<coty> I have gone to that site
<coty> but i dont know were to find the download for it
<hitmanWilly> coty: its in the repos
<abortd_> beryl made my comp catch on fire....
<hitmanWilly> coty: apt-get beryl
<coty> repos?
<daskreech2> coty: sorry I forget you still have a lot ot learn
<coty> yeap
<daskreech2> !universe | coty
<ubotu> coty: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<coty> so what should i look for on the beryl site
<daskreech2> coty: you don't need that :)
<coty> okk
<daskreech2> coty type /join #ubuntu-effects
<abortd_> coty i will make your comp catch fire
<abortd_> it i mean
<coty> for real?
<AbortD> yp
* daskreech2 bops AbortD  on the head
<coty> i dont beleive you
<AbortD> :P
* Kite_DH is away
<AbortD> thats a good idea not to hahaha
<coty> whats that suppose to mean
<AbortD> its a good idea not to believe me
<coty> oh
<coty> lol
<coty> well i kind of did
<coty> considering how powerful im guessing this programe is
<AbortD> i figured :)
<AbortD> its sweet
<AbortD> honestly
<AbortD> im switching to gnome though
<coty> well not until i get it
<AbortD> i feel it will be a better enviroment for it
<coty> yeah
<coty> i have both
<coty> kde , gnome
<daskreech2> AbortD: have you seen kwin_compostie ?
<coty> so
<coty> how will i get this thing running
<daskreech2> which wi-fi or beryl?
<coty> first i need to download it
<AbortD> kwin_compostie?
<coty> beryl
<AbortD> it just seems like kde hates my comp
<coty> kde and gnome love mine
<AbortD> and the vid driver i have wont let me keep the same screen res it seems like
<daskreech2> kwin_composite
<AbortD> i set everything and still it likes to resize my desktop
<coty> you want to hear something weird
<daskreech2> coty: did you ask in #ubuntu-effects ?
<coty> gnome never worked on my computer until i ran kde on it
<coty> no
<coty> what should i ask
<daskreech2> how do you install beryl? :-)
<AbortD> i wish kde would work good for me
* genii hugs his XFCE
<AbortD> i wish my nvidia drivers would
<daskreech2> AbortD: what does it do?
<coty> ok
<coty> #ubuntu-effects
<osiris> anyone here have any idea how to connecto to a nextel phone with ubuntu ?
<coty> woops
<AbortD> ok for beginners when i set my monitor to any res it has black lines around it
<daskreech2> AbortD: widescreen monitor?
<AbortD> and when i go into my monitors OSD and resize and such then it goes into power safe mode or whenever the monitor goes into low power mode it screws it up again
<AbortD> no
<osiris> AbortD, use the physical controls on your monitor to realign the screen
<AbortD> i did
<AbortD> thats what i meant by OSD
<hitmanWilly> hmm, weird
<genii> osiris OSD=On Screen Display
<osiris> did you comment out all the unused modes in xorg.conf ?
<AbortD> hm
<AbortD> dont think so
<AbortD> let me pastebin it
<AbortD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<osiris> find you actual reasolution, and comment out all outher lines
<hitmanWilly> osiris: that might not be a good idea, a lot of games and such change the res around
<osiris> depends on what you are trying to do i guess.  just comment out the ones you know you dont want hen i guess
<AbortD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12718/
<AbortD> i use the bottom line with 1600 by 1200
<intelikey> !vertual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vertual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osiris> AbortD, do you have a tablet ?
<AbortD> no
<osiris> comment all that shit out for one
<AbortD> all of what shit?
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hitmanWilly> line 106
<AbortD> whatever captain intelikey
<osiris> what resolution do you want it at
<intelikey> how do you know my rank ?
<AbortD> 1200 by 1600
<osiris> intelikey, sorry
<AbortD> im your stalker
<osiris> been a long time since i was here
<AbortD> 1600 by 1200
<osiris> wont happen again
<intelikey> AbortD no you
<AbortD> not me?
<osiris> other servers, other rules
<intelikey> no you are not.   we caught him last weak
<osiris> i forgot
<daskreech2> !language | osiris
<ubotu> osiris: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<osiris> no sh@#$#%%^  a little late to the party
<hitmanWilly> sorry, lines 80-106
<coty> hey how would i know what my GFX card is
<osiris> i appologized
<osiris> my bad
<osiris> dag
<AbortD> ok everyone calm down so i can get help
<coty> They wont help me until i tell them my gfx card
<daskreech2> just a friendly reminder
<genii> !opsnack
<ubotu> Peanuts!
<coty> !graphicscard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphicscard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> coty  lshw | less
<coty> intelikey : what
<AbortD> hitmanWilly:  the driver wacom?
<intelikey> ls=list hw=hardware    less is a pager.
<coty> is that the command prompt
<osiris> AbortD, if it were me, i would dlete 800x600, and 640x480 on the last line, comment out all but the 16 bit G-mode lines (second to last) and roll with it
<AbortD> osiris what do i do
<coty> ok
<intelikey> coty yes konsole   # lshw | less #
<osiris> idk if yeyer trying to game and chagne resolutions all the time
<AbortD> i need 24bit
<AbortD> and i dont want 1024x768
<coty> ok did that
<AbortD> i want one damn res
<coty> were would i see the gfx card
<hitmanWilly> AbortD: yeah, all of that
<osiris> then take it it out, and comment out all other modes than the one you want
<AbortD> screw it i give up
<intelikey> coty  it's listed  scroll down
<osiris> its easy
<AbortD> unless someone shows me im screwed
<osiris> edit xorg, and restart X
<coty> what do you mean listed scroll down
<osiris> gimme a shell account on it and ill DO it
<coty> i cant scroll down
<hitmanWilly> just back up the old one first, for the love of god
<AbortD> pastebin the xorg
<osiris> its not the bloody hard
<intelikey> coty yes in konsole enter# lshw | less #
<AbortD> it is backed
<AbortD> i dunno wtf u all are saying to comment out
<AbortD> i see like 50 lines with wacom on it
<intelikey> coty what does it say ?
<coty> alot of stuff
<ubuntu> is it possible to mount c:/ or d:/ both are hdds.. im using a desktop cd
<daskreech2> !paste | coty
<ubotu> coty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> coty good  that's all the avalable hardware in your box.   scroll down and find the display
<coty> ok
<coty> found it
<intelikey> daskreech2 he's just looking for the grafix card in the lshw output
<coty> product: 82810 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] 
<coty>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<intelikey> good job coty  :)
<daskreech2> intelikey: then use -C :-p
<coty> is that it
<intelikey> coty yep
<osiris> AbortD, make a backup of your xorg.conf file while i work on this
<coty> i wonder if i gave an ok graphics card
<coty> Will i need a good one
<AbortD> k
<AbortD> its backed up
<AbortD> i gotta pee brb
<intelikey> coty "i810" is decent.
<coty> cool
<coty> so i can do it
<intelikey> coty what is "it"  remember i just came in
<coty> i can have BERYL
<intelikey> oh... that....   i don't know.
<coty> ??
<hitmanWilly> AbortD: try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12721/
<intelikey> coty ask in the other channel
<intelikey> !beryl | coty
<ubotu> coty: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<osiris> AbortD, http://rafb.net/p/Y4BvzP21.nln.html
<coty> there not awnsering
<intelikey> be patient
<coty> they are not much of a help
<daskreech2> good night all
<daskreech2> intelikey: coty needs more help with wifi :-)
<intelikey> daskreech2 not i
<coty> lets get beryl running first
<coty> i feel like making my screen go crazy
<osiris> AbortD, that should force the resolutiuon to always be 1600x1200
<daskreech2> good night
<coty> cya
<coty> no one at all is helping
<coty> not a singal bit
<osiris> i dont do beryl
<osiris> i do E or not at all
<osiris> and i aint done that in a bit
<intelikey> coty me neither.  don't know how to help with what i don't have/use
<coty> its ok thanks anyways
<intelikey> coty and do try to keep in mind that almost everyone here is simply another linux user like your self.   no pay, no glory, no name up in lights for helping you or anyone else.  it's all violenteer
<coty> yeap
<coty> i know
<coty> You guys help with kubuntu
<coty> and
<coty> i help with the PSP
<osiris> and i help with voip, and home audio/video
* Jucato is not a violenteer... is a pacifist :D
<intelikey> if you don't get the info you need in here try  #ubuntu    or  ##linux    or   ##linuxhelp
<ForgeAus> PSP?
<coty> ok
<ForgeAus> I know its playstation portable but what kind of help
<intelikey> Jucato is our networking expert.
* ForgeAus is curious
<coty> Hacking
<genii> I like madeup words like violenteer :)
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> :)
<osiris> abortD needs to get off a proied connection
<Jucato> oh really? me? networking? :D
<coty> I help people hack it
<AbortD> its like it doesnt save the freq i use
<AbortD> thas why its messing up now....
<intelikey> Jucato yeah.    show's what a spot we're in don't it....
<Jucato> yeah
<genii> AbortD You can specify frequency by using the modeline stuff in xorg.conf
<AbortD> hoow?
<osiris> AbortD, pm'ing it
<genii> AbortD: There are usually examples in there
<genii> If not I could likely find one thru google
<AbortD> please?
<coty> well i am installing the edubuntu
<coty> desktop
<genii> AbortD Tho freebsd-centric, this link shows some good examples http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html
<coty> I wonder what it looks like
<intelikey> i don't even know what de it uses
<intelikey> is edubuntu gnome driven ?
<coty> i think
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> ok then it will look a lot like ubuntu-desktop
<genii> Yeah it lloks like. I installed it for the kids
<thoreauputic> intelikey: edubuntu uses both gnome and kde stuff I think
<coty> I will now have KDE, Gnome and edubuntu
<coty> all on my computer
<Jucato> edubuntu uses GNOME for it's desktop environment, but installs a mix of GNOME and KDE educational apps
<coty> then i will get xubuntu
<thoreauputic> Jucato: right
<coty> i hear it is for weaker systems
<acamargob> yep
<intelikey> just add xfce4 and you pretty well have the whole shmeere
<Admiral_Chicago> not really
<Jucato> coty: for "lower" systems, and people who want it
<Admiral_Chicago> define weater
<Jucato> xfce is actually getting better and better
<coty> I want all the ubuntus
<Admiral_Chicago> weaker*...thats offtopic though
<coty> and i missing any
<genii> intelikey I prefer xfce actually
* Jucato is just saying that because of Admiral_Chicago...
<Jucato> genii: intelikey prefers CLI :D
<coty> what is xfce
<Jucato> coty: the desktop environment that Xubuntu uses
<thoreauputic> fluxbox ftw !
<Admiral_Chicago> its getting better and better than because of me :)
<coty> oh
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: come again? it's getting better and better than you? :P
<genii> Jucato for servers I like CLI best too
<intelikey> thoreauputic blackbox i say
<thoreauputic> intelikey: :)
* Jucato goes get some matchbox :)
<genii> Are they still developing blackbox? I used it years ago
<thoreauputic> genii: sure
<genii> thoreauputic: Cool
<Jucato> twm, ion3, etc..
<intelikey> genii i like it.  now that i learned a little about editing the theems
* Jucato gets back to control structures
<genii> fvwm2
<thoreauputic> genii: flubox has more shiny bits though, like tabbing windows together etc
<Jucato> there's a 2?!?!
<thoreauputic> umm fluxbox
* Jucato hugs KDE's features that make it a desktop environment and not a mere window manager...
* Jucato hangs on for dear life
<intelikey> flubox  that's sickening
<intelikey> :)
<thoreauputic> intelikey: yeah, that would fluxbox with a bug :)
<Admiral_Chicago> lol @ Jucato
<genii> flubox is what you call an infected Windoze machine ;)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<intelikey> :)
* AbortD sighs and shoots himself
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> sigh. so many window managers and so little time
<AbortD> where in xorg do i set my hertz?
* Admiral_Chicago warns Jucato :)
<Jucato> :D
* intelikey considers all M$ machines to be infected and defective
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> :)
<intelikey> my bx wont allow kicking self
<Jucato> thoreauputic: I could have helped you :D
<AbortD> genii
<intelikey> well not without tweeking it it wont.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: you lack op-fu ;p
<AbortD> where in xorg do i set my hertz?
<intelikey> thoreauputic no i mean in channels i own.
<genii> AbortD I'm looking for a sample to show you, be patient
<thoreauputic> intelikey: ah, I see - I use a script by seveas
<AbortD> yes sir
<AbortD> sorry
<thoreauputic> intelikey: it allows autorejoin for ops etc
<intelikey> if i tell it to kick me it just says "trying to kick yourself again intelikey?"
<thoreauputic> intelikey: heh
<intelikey> heh same message for /ban intelikey@*
<intelikey> but i get the idea that bx was kinda writen for chan ops to begin with...
<intelikey> has loads of auto kick auto ban auto ignore auto op stuff builtin
<Admiral_Chicago> grr. wireless.
* intelikey shuts up and hides.
<genii> AbortD: Where it has your resolutions put something like "1024x768_72" or "1280x1024_60"     or whatever your desired refresh is
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> (just for Admiral_Chicago's sake :D)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i really hate wireless right about now
<genii> AbortD: There is also a good sample xorg.conf here for more modeline examples and other syntax: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82514
<coty> has anyone used edubuntu
<flaccid> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jucato> bah
<flaccid> he
<coty> all the work ubotu does
<Admiral_Chicago> coty: i have, its very nice
<coty> lets give her a snack
<genii> bleh the _ in example above should be @ instead
<coty> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<thoreauputic> !botsnack
<thoreauputic> heh
<coty> lol
<genii> !opsnack
<ubotu> Peanuts!
<coty> admiral_chicago: what do you think of it
<genii> I guess what the ops earn and what they eat is the same thing ;)
<coty> what can you do with it
<intelikey> !usersnack ?
<Jucato> !no ontopic-#kubuntu is <reply> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usersnack ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I know nothing about ontopic-#kubuntu yet, Jucato
<Jucato> yikes
<Jucato> !ontopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jucato> that's better...
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I will probably have wireless problems next month, if/when I get a wireless router
<coty> hey it is not on my menu
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i have one, don't even want to set it up
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<coty> I dont see edubuntu
<coty> i just installed it
<intelikey> coty it's not a new de.  it's packages added to the system.   you already had gnome
<coty> oh
<thoreauputic> coty: should be in the sessions choices on login
<intelikey> coty look in the menu in the education section
<thoreauputic> ah
<coty> i see
* thoreauputic apologises for the wrong advice
<intelikey> ban me.
<coty> why?
<intelikey> nothing.   bad joke.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: are you testing something?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: I was about to oblige :P
<intelikey> thoreauputic only your nerves ???
<tarelerulz> How do you get it to where you can download mplayer
* thoreauputic takes a tranquiliser
<dwidmann> !multiverse | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<thoreauputic> tarelerulz: enable universe and multiverse
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<intelikey> mplayer is int multiverse
<intelikey> in
<Jucato> is in*
* dwidmann shrugs
<dwidmann> it gives the same message
<thoreauputic> intelikey: yeah, but having universe and multiverse is a Good Plan (tm)
* Jucato can't connect thoreauputic's response to intelikey...
<dwidmann> Package: mplayer
<dwidmann> Priority: extra
<dwidmann> Section: multiverse/graphics
<intelikey> thoreauputic sure i had not intended that to imply otherwise.  only explaining where to find it.
<dwidmann> :P
<thoreauputic> Jucato: he just explained :)
<tarelerulz> How dod you enable the repostory
* Jucato can't see where intelikey went/if wrong actually... 
<thoreauputic> intelikey: yeah, i was just throwing that in for those who think only having multiverse is enough ;)
<Jucato> tarelerulz: the first link that was given by dwidmann
<thoreauputic> Jucato: he didn't
<Jucato> it will be moot... feisty will have those enabled by default
<Jucato> but doesn't really affect intelikey... as he's on dapps
<thoreauputic> Jucato: yes, all this repo support will be much easier
<Jucato> thoreauputic: not to mention telling people how to do it in Adept!
<Jucato> manchicken is my Adept hero for that :D
<dwidmann> Jucato: indeed it does .. I've still got a few things to take care of on my feisty yet .. upgraded last/night, fixed things this morning
<Jucato> or actually Riddell :D
<intelikey> !offtopic again
<thoreauputic> Jucato: much to my surprise the totem-gstreamer on feisty can handle most stuff ( with the right codecs)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic again - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> my turn...
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> :P
<tarelerulz> reason I ask Is I did what I thought to turn repos that I need
<tarelerulz> I can't seem to get samba to work
<dwidmann> kcmsambaconf (IIRC) makes it fairly simple to get samba working
<dwidmann> it was something like that anyway
<tarelerulz> I think the kubuntu I have is messed up in someway
<tarelerulz> alot went wrong with it
<tarelerulz> It is just the only I have
<manchicken> What now?
<manchicken> Jucato: You could send some traffic to my blog on how to use adept.
<Jucato> manchicken: nothing. just proclaiming to the world that you're one of my Adept heroes :)
<manchicken> Ah.
<Jucato> kool. I'll have those links aliased to konvi :)
<manchicken> BTW, my new job will allow me to release more free software :)
<coty> is there a way to be on two servers at once
* Jucato takes it to another room
<manchicken> I expect to have an AJAX framework for perl applications released by Q3.
<intelikey> coty safe way    two clients
<coty> yea
<coty> but is there a way with one
<intelikey> can be in more than one on most clients    but it's in the /newserver  command normally.
<coty> ok
<coty> it did not work
<coty> what do i put after "/newserver
<intelikey> if you disapear we'll know it not the right command...    /newserver irc.efnet.net
<coty> ok
<intelikey> efnet was only an examplt
<coty> nope
<coty> did not work
<Jucato> hm.. what servers are you talking about? IRC servers?
<coty> yes
<Jucato> in Konversation? just add a server to the server list
<intelikey> client makes all the differance.
<coty> I want to be on more than one at a time
<Jucato> coty: yes.
<Jucato> I'm on 2 currently
<coty> on the same client
<Jucato> I can be on 3 if I wanted (or knew some other place to be)
<coty> not on two clients
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> one Konversation window
<coty> how
<Jucato> <Jucato> in Konversation? just add a server to the server list
<coty> ok
<Jucato> File -> Server List (or Press F2)
<fr0nk> hi
* intelikey defers to Jucato's superior networking skills.
<fr0nk> is there a tool to convert .bin -> .iso?
<tarelerulz> kubuntu has given me more problems then any other one I have use
<Jucato> !info bchunk | fr0nk
<ubotu> fr0nk: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<thoreauputic> !bchunk
<Jucato> thoreauputic: :P
<fr0nk> thanks
<thoreauputic> Jucato: I ' m s l o w   t o d a y
<coty> i think it is working
<Jucato> thoreauputic: and to think that I was in the middle of typing a text message :P
<intelikey> "slow children at play"
<thoreauputic> Jucato: actually I'm usually  s  l  o  w
<thoreauputic> ;)
<coty> it is
<coty> sweet
<coty> thanks
<Jucato> coty: told yah it would
<coty> cool
<coty> now i can be on all my psp irc channels
<chipbuddy> so i really like yakuake mainly because it's a fast way to get to a terminal... but i'm sure there's some way i can just quickly launch a normal terminal... how do i do this?
<intelikey> chipbuddy hotkey
<thoreauputic> chipbuddy: make a key shortcut
<Jucato> chipbuddy: K Menu -> System -> right-click on the Konsole entry -> Edit this item
<chipbuddy> but even making it a hotkey, it still takes time to load it into memory. with yakuake the terminal is always open
<Jucato> chipbuddy: then leave it open always, in the background or on a different virtual desktop
<tarelerulz> I turned on the repos like it said all the one I have seen
<fr0nk> nice
<tarelerulz> and still just get kmplayer
* Jucato once had a whole virtual desktop just for Konsole, running it fullscreen
<tarelerulz> not must stright mplayer
<fr0nk> ubotu: thanks worked fine
<Jucato> !thanks | fr0nk
<ubotu> fr0nk: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<thoreauputic> chipbuddy: or use a faster terminal like aterm or rxvt etc
<dwidmann> chipbuddy: true, but since kde 3.5.5, konsole loads really, really, really fast
<fr0nk> lol arlgh
<chipbuddy> please don't hate me... i'm actually using gnome and not kde... i came here because no one was responding in ubuntu
<coty> what do you need help with
<intelikey> chipbuddy konsole will be slow loading in gnome.
<intelikey> chipbuddy try gnome-terminal
<stdin> or xterm
<Jucato> chipbuddy: we won't hate you for using gnome, but it doesn't really get you anywhere if you don't tell the truth
<intelikey> probably not installed stdin
* Jucato thinks xterm is installed by default
<thoreauputic> intelikey: xterm is installed by default
<stdin> intelikey: isn't it installed by default
<Jucato> iirc
<thoreauputic> Jucato: beat me again ;)
<chipbuddy> i didn't think i was lying... someone suggested using konsole and i clarified where i was
<Jucato> well :)
<Jucato> you are in #kubuntu, so the presumption is that you're using Kubuntu... unless you say otherwise :)
<intelikey> hmmm   i don't know if i have ever looked for on a default kubuntu install....
<thoreauputic> chipbuddy: gnome terminal is rather slow to start but decent once started - and of course you can tab it
<chipbuddy> actually... this channel seems way more friendly and comfortable than the ubuntu channel
<thoreauputic> chipbuddy: my personal favourite is urxvt
<Jucato> we get that a lot..
<intelikey> shhh you'll swell our heads up.
<thoreauputic> chipbuddy: less people, less busy, less harried ops :)
<intelikey> boast not thy har
<intelikey> :)
<thoreauputic> chipbuddy: keeping #ubuntu in line requires a more determined mindset :)
<tarelerulz> from what I understand you go in repos manage in adept
<tarelerulz> and right click and pick enable
<tarelerulz> to turn repos on right
<intelikey> that's supposed to work.  then apply
<intelikey> nothing is of much value until applied.
<Jucato> tarelerulz: except that in the case of multiverse, you have to *add* the word, not just enable it
<tarelerulz> oh really
<tarelerulz> where do I add it
<intelikey> on with the main restricted
<Jucato> or with universe
<tarelerulz> thanks
<tarelerulz> I did not see that part
* intelikey puts universe there too so....
<avalon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12725/ <-- Does someone mind checking this for me and telling me which drive on this list is my 300GB drive?
<tarelerulz> I found the last part
<tarelerulz> where it says main universal ,but how to make the multiverse part stay
<Admiral_Chicago> grr....
<Admiral_Chicago> wireless
<stdin> avalon: that's difficult to tell without the top part of the output, besides, "fdisk -l" will tell you
<intelikey> avalon sudo fdisk -l
<Ash-Fox> A lot of security updates this week.
<intelikey> oh stdin sorry.  not meaning to but in
<tarelerulz> it all worked so thanks all
<tarelerulz> I just need to read more
<avalon> I see the drive I think it is, but when I go to mount it, it's like it doesn't show up
<stdin> intelikey: it's ok :)
* intelikey gose to see if he still has any gui installed....
<genii> heh
<genii> intelikey I thought you might like that
<avalon>  I'm going to try restarting and seeing if it pops up. This is seriously freaking me out because that drive contained some vital information and it's not under the drive letter it used to be on here.
<ubuntu> HI
<ubuntu_> AAA
<genii> Damn capslock key. Someone needs to hide those things
<Jucato> :D
<genii> Put them right next to that ever-elusive "ANY" key
<genii> Jucato :)
<Jucato> hahah!
<genii> Wow got quiet here. I guess thats a good thing if no one needs help :)
<genii> eg: Either there are no problems or they are able to figure out their own path to a solution
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Wow... Freenode is kinda slow on the uptake
<Minataku> I got a lag meter reading of 173.4s
<Minataku> It must wait, like, 10m before dropping a client... or it waits
<Minataku> Because it looks like I got everything I had missed
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Hi, genii :3
* genii hands Minataku a large coffee and some SCSI cables
<genii> Heya
<Minataku> lol
* Minataku drinks coffee and eats SCSI cables
<Minataku> Oh... wait...
<Minataku> XD
<genii> Lots of fiber there :) All that shielding etc
* Minataku puts SCSI cables in cable pile, aka pile
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry, lame joke X3
<premier_> Ive been using linux since November, its been giving me a lot of trouble in weird ways.  Nows it stopped logging out correctly, forcing me to restart the computer. It goes back to a problem I had with the kicker
<genii> bleh
<premier_> See, yesterday, I caused the kicker to hang, and I crashed it with alt-ctrl-esc.  I couldnt get it to start back up again, so I logged out and logged back on
<mike> fiesty does not work with atheros?
<premier_> I got it to run, but it kept consuming all of the computer's resources.  I couldnt get anyone to figure out what it was, so I just restarted the computer.  Now it wont log
<premier_> log out
<pollyo> mike: What is atheros?
<mike> atheros wifi
<mike> lapy
<genii> .kde/share/config/kickerrc
<genii> ^ deleting will reset kicker to defaults
<mike> Feisty is so much slower than Etch?
<mike> any reason/
<pollyo> mike: I would guess that if feisty is slow it is because they are still working on it.
<mike> pollyo: likewise with etch
<pollyo> mike: What is etch?
<mike> debian 4.o pre release
<premier_> genii, can/should I upgrade to feisty?  Is it more or less buggy than edgy?
<mike> 4.0
<mike> premier_: It locks up
<mike> On both my pc's
<pollyo> mike: Do you have a website that discussess debian 4?
<premier_> genii, can I give you a laundry list of problems that Ive been having?
<mike> pollyo: freenode,debian
<pollyo> mike: Ok
<mike> pollyo: I like Sidux
<genii> premier_: If yer on Edgy I'd stick with that for the next few weeks til the first in-the-field bug reviews/fixes are in. Tho I'm not having any overly frustrating things with it yet.
<genii> premier_: Well, at the moment I don't have oodles of time to help. but if you have one pressing concern I could hear it
<mike> genii: atheros drivers have probs
<pollyo> mike: I'm new to this.  What is Sidux?
<mike> I installed ubuntu then ,sudo apt-get install kde ,,so far so ok
<premier_> genii: I cant think of anything.  But, it just seems like Im having more problems than I did in windows.  I expect its just incompetance (mine) but its still frustrating.  How much trouble did you have when you first started using desktop linux?
<genii> mike I'm using it on a wired laptop, so haven't had to deal with any wifi headaches yet. Tho I know lots of ppl are complaining about it, atheros and broadcom issues for example
<mike> pollyo: http://sidux.com/
<genii> premier_: I had lots of problems :) But then again it was RedHat... I think version 5.1 or so
<mike> genii: Once the bugs are soeted it will be a nice distro,Just not as fast as debian?
<mike> strange
<premier_> the generic intel wifi that came with my laptop seems to be the only think that works correctly.  Stupid Dell.
<mike> sorted^^
<Nullbyte> premier_: Got wifi problems?
<premier_> no
<mike> I have
<Nullbyte> mike: Oh. Whats wrong?
<premier_> I got acpi problems.  Those are more annoying.
<Nullbyte> premier_: Hell yeah
<mike> atheros wireless indicates a connection but it is very flakey
<Nullbyte> mike: Sure its the drivers fault?
<mike> yes i have no probs with pclos,elive,sidux
<genii> mike Well, since a generic kernel is the default (to install on the widest platform first time out) the default install will be slightly less impressive performance wise than say Sarge. But installing a kernel for your cpu will make it about neck in neck. Custom compile of course as always will squeeze out whatever your machine can do no matter on what originating OS
<premier_> actually, does anyone know anything about acpi?  My computer will lock up every once in a while on boot ("Soft lockup on cpu #0").  It seems to be triggered by booting without a power cord, or with wireless turned of by the hardware switch, or both.
<pollyo> Oh my... I hope these updates go well.  I stelected some new apps to install and its replacing things and installing a mess of software now.
<mike> pollyo: feisty?
<pollyo> mike: Yes.
<premier_> the only way to fix it when that happens is to reboot without acpi
<mike> a clean install I feel is safer
<pollyo> mike: The other day I did an update and it killed my video driver.
<mike> pollyo: fiesty is not so stable at the mo
<pollyo> mike: For not being so stable I  haven't had many problems with it in my basic day to day use.  I'm far from a power user though.
<genii> premier__ Ah, I heard something recently about this, has something to do with the power management system. When a laptop boots off AC it works fine but battery boot is messed. I forget if there is an immediate solution tho.
<mike> Even with the bugs fixed it is slow,,p4,3.2 sata
<genii> premier_: Do you have a dual-core cpu?
<premier_> oh yeah, forgot that. lol
<premier_> Intel dual core
<genii> premier_:  Maybe try as a boot option to kernel:   notls
<premier_> Im gonna build a pc this summer around an amd64, prolly dual core
<premier_> notls?
<genii> It prevents one cpu from racing and losing sync with the other
<genii> yes:      notls
<mike> premier_: My next build is amd/Nvidia
<premier_> yeah, Nvidia or nothing
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> hey guys xterm aint acting right.    i have a warper script that calls     /usr/bin/xterm -bg black -fg gray -fs 18 "$@"
<intelikey> but the fonts are always tiny tiny tiny
<genii> notsc    (no timestamp counter) may also help
<intelikey> anyone know anything i can do to change it ?
<premier_> genii: is there anything I "lose" if I do these things?
<genii> premier_: Not that I'm aware of
<premier_> any of you guys use raid?  Im planning out my new compy, not sure If I should use raid and how I should set it up
<genii> premier_:  How many drives do you have available to use for it?
<tarelerulz> How do you play sub with mplayer ?
<premier_> genii: well, I havent bought the drives yet.  Not sure what my budget is gonna be, but I might be able to afford 3 drives
<ingo> hello everyone...
<premier_> I was actually thinking I get two 40 gigs and put two-three os's (windows, kubuntu, debian?) and then get 1-2 big drives.
<genii> premier_: For less than 4 drives I'd recommend mirroring. For 4 or more drives I'd use raid5
<ingo> anybody hot on konqueror, more specifically, mouse gestures?
<premier_> is there any utility to raid 0 (striping?)
<Ryiel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> premier_: Just make the partitions of type linux raid. Then add them to a raid1 partition.
<genii> premier_: Sorry, you wanted raid0 ?
* genii shivers
<genii> I'd avoid raid0 if possible. Either drive goes and the whole thing is kaput
<premier_> genii: okay, just asking.  Im just looking up the wikipedia on raid.  Why isnt raid 2 used?  it sounds useful
<genii> premier_: It's legacy from old (I believe) Sun or AT&T systems
<genii> For anyone interested a detailed explanation of raid2 can be found here http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/perf/raid/levels/singleLevel2-c.html
<premier_> genii: whats new in feisty that I can look forward to?
<premier_> Should I be looking forward to KDE4?  It sounds like there's gonna be some cool new stuff
<genii> premier_: I'm not using KDE on my feisty box. I have XFCE on that (it's a slow laptop)
<ingo> but kde4 only comes out in november...
<dwidmann> premier: we might not see kde4 on a kubuntu by default til feisty+3 ...
<genii> Mybe not even til 7.10
<genii> premier_:  If you are really curious about Feisty and have lots of questions, there is a specific channel here for it, #ubuntu+1   :)
<ingo> is there a special channel for kde/konqueror?
<Jucato> genii: 7.10 = feisty +1 :)
<Jucato> ingo: #kde
<ingo> cheers
<ingo> have fun
<genii> Jucato Ah, I thought it went more like feisty+1 = herd something
<Jucato> genii: "herd" (literally a group of fawns), is the codename for the alpha releases
<genii> herd7 would be something arcane like feisty+2  etc etc LOL
<Jucato> hehe no more herds now... beta has been released
<Jucato> :D
<genii> Yeah I'm holding off on updates til maybe april 3 or longer
<dwidmann> so yes ... feisty+3 would literally be 8.10 ...
<dwidmann> a forever from now :(
<premier_> well, november isnt forever, feisty+3 maybe...
<Jucato> well, they did indicate the KDE 4 *might* be available as updates or a separate CD when the time comes
<premier_> when would that be?   2008?
<ForgeAus> assuming it will be a 7.10 it might be 7.8 or 7.12 or something!
<Jucato> hm?
<ForgeAus> yeah kde4 :) should be good :)
<dwidmann> It could easily fit into 8.04 ... problem with that being that it's an lts release. It's a matter of whether they want their first lts release to have such a major change or not
<genii> 7.11 would be funny :)
<genii> like the variety store
<dwidmann> hehehe
<Jucato> if feisty+1 would be late by one month, that would happen ehehe
<premier_> how do they choose the numbers?  I mean, there was a 6.06, and a 6.10, right?  So why not a 6.07 or 6.08?
<premier_> is it by the months?
<Jucato> year+month
<firecrotch> year.month
<premier_> ohhh.....
* firecrotch shakes fist at Jucato
<Jucato> 6.10 = 2006-10 = 2006 October
<Jucato> :P
<premier_> 7.04 = april 2007?
<firecrotch> right :)
<Jucato> yesh
* genii hums a tune... "Thank Heaven for 7.11 ..... the Automagical Angel release"
<genii> premier_: Yes April this year
<Jucato> in short, next month :D
<dwidmann> 7.13 ..... the ubuntu release from the twilight zone?
<genii> The prime number release :)
<genii> I guess the 13th month should get named Ubuntember
<chipbuddy> can i set a hotkey to minimize/restore a specific window (a terminal)?
<premier_> how do I do the star thing?  "* premier_ is doing such and such"
<premier_> chipbuddy: thats in the kde control panel under keyboards, it think
<genii> premier_:   use   /me does something
* genii does something!
* premier_ learns something new
<genii> :)
<premier_> chipbuddy: kde control> keyboards and mice > keyboard shortcuts
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<premier_> yeah, Im thinking I might want a version of windows on my new compy to play games, but I dont want to shell out money.  Is there a way I can copy the version of windows from my hard drive on my laptop to a new computer?  That would be cool...
<pollyo> premier_: It is hard to move windows to a different hardware configuration. (at least the recent versions of the software)
<premier_> XP?  yeah, Im just wondering what I can do, short of actual theft.  How hard is actual theft of windows, anyway?  I know they put in all the WGA stuff
<firecrotch> premier_: Most likely, it won't boot
<firecrotch> premier_: Do you have a normal XP install CD?
<SillyLillian> Where am I?
<premier_> no, it came with the computer
<firecrotch> premier_: So you have one of those crappy hard drive image CDs?
<premier_> firecrotch: yeah, the recovery cd that dell sends you.  I think its designed to not work on any computer besides a dell inspiron E1705.
* premier_ rolls eyes
<pollyo> How do I determine my machines network ip address?
<genii> pollyo: ifconfig
<Jucato> ifconfig ?
<Jucato> snap!
<pollyo> Thank you.
<Jucato> I so hate you, genii!
<genii> heh :)
<Jucato> :P
* genii gives Jucat a consolation coffee
* genii gives Jucato a consolation coffee
<genii> Sorry for the typo :)
<Jucato> should I take it after you dropped an 'o' in my name? :D
* Jucato takes it nonetheless
<genii> :)
<firecrotch> premier_:  Do you have to enter your XP activation key when you re-image the hard drive?
<Cugel> Dudes, I have a problem with apt-get. There are dependency problems with some 'not fully installed' packages. How do I get rid of those packages to download and upgrade again?
<firecrotch> Cugel: apt-get remove <packagename>
<Cugel> I get lots of errors when it tries to update the fontconfig cache.
<OkinawaInstructo> would someone beable to help me set up an external hard drive, i cant get my machine to mount it
<premier_> OkinawaInstructo: what seems to be the problem?
<premier_> or as we say,
<premier_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<premier_> :)
<OkinawaInstructo> i try to mount an external hard drive and i keep getting the following error
<OkinawaInstructo> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<netdaemon> hello there...simple question
<netdaemon> is there a way to purge a program, AND all its dependencies?
<netdaemon> instead of just removing the deps
<premier_> will it be possible, before kde4 is completely stable, to run kde4 alongside kde3?
<Jucato> premier_: yes. it is possible now. but kde4 isn't that usable enough to be worth going through it all
<premier_> OkinawaInstructo: idk. Is do you know what sda1 is?  I mean, what is your primary drive, right now?  hda1?
<OkinawaInstructo> premier_:  yes, hda is the primary device, sda1 is normaly the external hard drive, i had it working about a month ago, disconnected it to use at work, brought it back and no workie
<zouzou85> hii guys
<zouzou85> i just installed kubuntu, and updated it , sofar everything was fine until i tried to install kxdocker,
<zouzou85> i tried to install the .deb but didn't work, so i am trying the source
<ForgeAus> I had trouble with kxdocker too, I use Kooldock
<Jucato> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<zouzou85> can i post the error ?
<ForgeAus> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<zouzou85> honestly, i don't llike kooldock
<zouzou85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12728/
<Jucato> zouzou85: have you tried installing kxdocker from the repos?
<zouzou85> didn't work jucato
<zouzou85> does it seem like a missing dependency?
<Jucato> hm..
<CarinArr> kxdocker from the repository didn't work for me either
<zouzou85> did you get it working tho, CarinArr?
<CarinArr> no, i ended up using avant-window-navigator;)
<CarinArr> which is nice btw
<firecrotch> just tried to install kxdocker, and it's not working on Feisty
<zouzou85> whhat's funny is that it went thru the same process with a different box, and it worked!
<zouzou85> well, kinda worked!!!
<zouzou85> lol
<CarinArr> heh
<CarinArr> "kinda"
<zouzou85> the black background!!!!!
<CarinArr> ah
<zouzou85> the box's got an old video card
<premier_> does anyone know the status or kubuntu on mactels?  according to the 7.04 roadmap, it should work, but does it work on the liveCDs?
<firecrotch> Hrm... I'm liking kooldock, seems to be working nicely.
<CarinArr> haven't tried kooldock, was running kiba-dock which was a bugfest
<Cugel> Dudes, I fixed my errors myself. Full explanation (handy for some I presume) is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/76778  -- yes it was a bug.
<zouzou85> guys where do you get kibadock?
<CarinArr> i'm really liking awn tho, if i could only reduce the icon size
<intelikey> ok wazup
<CarinArr> uhm, can't remember.. i think if you google kibadock and ubuntu you should get quite a few results
<CarinArr> tho, i personally wouldn't go there again unless you like having to restart your dock every 20 minutes
<CarinArr> BUT maybe i was just unlucky;)
<Jucato> intelikey: fortunately, the sky
<intelikey> yeah.
<intelikey> it would really be something if it wasn't
<firecrotch> !info inetutils-inetd
<intelikey> it is root
<ubotu> inetutils-inetd: Internet super server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3+20051212-4 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 136 kB
<intelikey> run root run
<zouzou85> if i install beryl from the repos, will i have probs?
<intelikey> yeah
<zouzou85> or is  it better to install it from source?
<CarinArr> zouzou85: i'd recomment following this: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<intelikey> no i'm just saying that cause everyone seems to have some sort of issue with it no matter how they install it.
<CarinArr> i never had any issues with it actually
* firecrotch is having no issues with beryl :P
<intelikey> none ?
<zouzou85> nice to know that!!!!
<CarinArr> none that i can think of
<intelikey> k
<firecrotch> None. and I'm using Feisty
<CarinArr> apart from when i minimize windows, the animation stalls for a split second before minimizing completely
<intelikey> well that works for me.
<CarinArr> buti don't know if that counts as an "issue";)
<genii> "unexpected feature"
<intelikey> yuch i had ff installed and didn't even know until i started to update and saw that it wanted to get 25m of updates    looked and it was ff...
<genii> Well, time to go do some work :)
<genii> a round of coffee on me and I'll see you all later
<intelikey> genii kkk
<intelikey> k
<zouzou85> good one genii
<intelikey> three don't look good... i added the forth.
<genii> :):)
<firecrotch> intelikey: What's wrong with ff?
<intelikey> firecrotch it's ugly bloated and i wouldn't use it if i didn't have a browser.
<intelikey> mainly takes up way to much space.
<firecrotch> So let me guess... you use links?
<ForgeAus> or w3c
<intelikey> yep
<ForgeAus> how about Dillo?
<intelikey> links2 -g
<intelikey> it's not bad.
<ForgeAus> oh wait that requires a gui! sorry...
<mrigns> <3
<ForgeAus> so how do you see all the pictures in Links2?
<intelikey> it's a bit on the homely side but ...
<mrigns> 
<ForgeAus> lol
<intelikey> svgalibs + links2 -g [size] 
<firecrotch> Hrm... links2 with the -g option isn't too bad, actually...
<firecrotch> I gotta have my tabs though :)
<intelikey> firecrotch try elinks
<firecrotch> I sort of have to stick with Firefox though... kinda hard to develop a website when you're using a text based browser
<vain> erm
<vain> hello
<vain> :D
<firecrotch> hello, vain! Or is is Mr ?
<firecrotch> *it
<vain> i'm trying to make it  'Mr Vain'   :D
<vain> but someone is already using it!
<vain> it's not fair!
<vain> buaaaaaa
<vain> :D
<firecrotch> You can always find out if the nick is actually active and if not, ask to have it purged
<vain> yeah,yeah
<vain> i would do that only if i knew how :D
<vain> but nvm
<vain> vain is good too
<vain> oh
<vain> i'm a Linux NeWb :D
<mrigns> NOOOOB
<vain> yeah :D
<firecrotch> vain: How long have you been using Linux?
<vain> dnow
<vain> booted up on it 5-6 times
<firecrotch> vain: how are you liking it so far?
<vain> uhmm
<vain> oh i like it
<vain> i'm dissapointed a bit
<vain> can't play mp3 files :D
<vain> teh usual problem
<chijin> that's very easy to fix
<mrigns> which distro are u using?
<firecrotch> !mp3
<vain> althought i did all that --   sudo aptitude install libxine extracodes ... stuff
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vain> ^
<vain> lol
<vain> nice bot :D
<firecrotch> ubotu rocks!
<ubotu> rocks: Make network sockets reliable in a transparent way. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-3build1 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 248 kB
<firecrotch> Um... yeah...
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<vain> !botkill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botkill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vain> !botheadshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botheadshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Tm_T> vain: stop
<vain> lol
<vain> ok
<vain> firecrotch:where are you from?
<firecrotch> vain: Milwaukee, Wisconsin
<vain> wow
<vain> nice
<vain> i'm from Croatia
<vain> :)
<vain> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tarelerulz> I have sub for movie ,they are in sub format and not some other
<firecrotch> vain: I suggest we continue this in #kubuntu-offtopic (they don't like general chatter like this in the main channel)
<tarelerulz> How would you find how to convert them or get mplayer to use them
<chijin> it should work just fine
<intelikey> .jpg files ?    what's a good free format for that ?   .png?
<intelikey> _..$
<chijin> there's no reason to convert jpg files
<intelikey> is if you can't view them
<intelikey> i have some binary code inside a perl script,  is that normal ?
<chijin> jpgs should be viewable by default..
<intelikey> $temp = "$_$scale";
<intelikey> chijin default what ?
<CarinArr> intelikey: what are you using that can't view jpg files
<intelikey> CarinArr browser
<CarinArr> what browser?
<intelikey> views gif ok.
<intelikey> let me see if i can find a png
<CarinArr> must be a pretty crappy browser if it won't let you see jpgs
<CarinArr> given the absolute majority of images online are jpgs
<intelikey> lunx
<intelikey> lynx
<intelikey> it's kicking up some other app for the png's and gif's  but nothing on a jpg.
<CarinArr> you can probably enable it to start something for jpgs
<CarinArr> why you'd use lynx if you want to view images i don't know
<intelikey> besides these weren't online.   not that location really matters
<intelikey> i just kinda figured this image viewer "what ever it is" didn't do jpg...
<intelikey> hmmmm says "ImageMagick"   pid is  8587 ttyp0    S+     0:01 display gif:/tmp/pIkHX.gif
<intelikey> ImageMagick should do jpg's though, right ?
<intelikey> Description: Image manipulation programs Imagemagick is a set of programs to manipulate various image formats (JPEG, TIFF, PhotoCD, PBM, XPM, etc...). All manipulations can be achieved through shell commands as well as through an X11 graphical interface (display).
<intelikey> is jpeg near the same as jpg ?
<_4str1> exactly the same
<intelikey> then i wonder why it's not turning out anything on .jpg files....
<intelikey> maybe i'll rename one and see if that's what it's looking at.
<_4str1> intelikey: just rename jpg  tu jpeg
<ffffu> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<ffffu> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ffffu> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> _4str1 that doesn't seem to do it...  it may be in the lynx configs.... let me look there
<_4str1> intelikey: what are you trying to do ?
<mrigns> i cant get nvidia-glx working in feisty
<mrigns> every time i write "nvidia" in the xorg x wont start
<mrigns> until i change it back to nv
<mrigns> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> mrigns: you upgraded to driver 9755? check if your card is supported by the new driver
<Jucato> mrigns: also, #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions
<Jucato> mrigns: list of cards http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<mrigns> i checked the list earlier
<intelikey> _4str1 hmm  oh just playing around with pictures in the console trying new things i haven't tried befor.     the Imagemagick can display them it's in the lynx config not calling on some .extentions    i don't think i'll mess much with it though.    was also writing a script in the mean time.
<intelikey> what's the best [ test  for a command ?   ! -z    ?
<c1|freaky> does anyone have a ATI mobility X700 running with the default drivers comming with kubuntu? do they have any special configuration for compiz/beryl?
<chijin> c1|freaky: edgy?
<c1|freaky> feisty
<chijin> c1|freaky: i'm running edgy and beryl with that card with the repo driver
<c1|freaky> hm, o k
<chijin> i could give you my conf you want it
<c1|freaky> no thanks im running the drivers from ati.com ;D
<mart81> anyone else with a Dell m1710 laptop here?
<__Xen> hello everyone
<mart81> because feisty seems to output "Broken pipe: Underrun occurred." when i use recordmydesktop.
<ledemente> Hi all.
<ledemente> I want to find a way to add and edit emoticons on kopete MSN
<dwidmann> ledemente, well, there's an emoticon pack for kopete floating around somewhere, maybe it's called kdeartwork-emoticons?
<dwidmann> might be something worth looking at there, as for adding/editing .... I can dig that up if you want
<ledemente> Oh? That'd be sweet as.
<dwidmann> /usr/share/emoticons/
<ledemente> Yeah, I added an image into there, but Kopete hasn't noticed it and there's no "code" for it.
<dwidmann> You probably have to edit the emoticons.xml file for it to recognize it, I'd think
<dwidmann> yeah, that's definitely it
<ledemente> Where's that located?
<ledemente> (locate... faileD)
<dwidmann> in the emoticon themes folder, so, /usr/share/emoticons/sometheme/emoticons.xml
<intelikey>  ls /usr/share/emoticons/
<ledemente> ahh thanks
<dwidmann> ooh, the coffee is finally starting to kick in a little
<radu_> I have a problem with my newly bought keyboard
<radu_> could someone help... the F keys do not work properly
<intelikey> press the button that turns off the "extended functions"
<intelikey> upper left corner
<radu_> which do you mean?
<Lynoure> At upper left corner I have the power button :)
<intelikey> Lynoure that would work too   :)
<dwidmann> I always thought the upper left button was "Esc" o.O
<amayera> hi
<amayera> does anybody know what I need /proc/kcore for?
<radu_> well, I don't have such a power button
<intelikey> dwidmann assuming it's one of those windows media keyboards with the extra 45 buttons and a scroller      then it's not esc
<dwidmann> oh ... I've got a 64-key keyboard ..... or something like that ... guess I'm working in the other direction
<ledemente> dwidmann: slight issue
<ledemente> I've got the emoticon installed... but people can'
<ledemente> t see it
<radu_> see this please for the keyboard model http://www.xpire.com.cn/showproduct.asp?ArticleID=144&key=2
<dwidmann> ledemente: no, but I'm more than willing to bet you can
<ledemente> Oh I can.
<ledemente> But surely... they should be able to see it?
<radu_> I don't need the multimedia features on, what I need is just all the normal keys to work.... and the F keys do not work properly
<dwidmann> I think that's the way it works. I'm not sure the msn custom emoticon thing works .... wait, maybe it can ledemente, one sec while I check something
<ledemente> okay
<ledemente> Oh, and you can call me Liam. XP
<dwidmann> I've got it ledemente
<dwidmann> erm, liam
<dwidmann> in the buddy window, right click on the msn icon for the account, edit account, msn settings tab, "export the current emoticon theme to users", check it
<intelikey> SYSTEM REQUIREMENT Windows    98/Me/2000/XP   Macintosh OS8.6  or higher       hehhe  they never mention linux.   linux don't exist as far as hardware makers are concerned...
<ledemente> dwidmann: I'm trying it now. :D
<dwidmann> intelikey, with regards to linux, what about cherry, I thought they thought linux existed
<radu_> well, i've seen that... but it should yet work in some way I suppose
<dwidmann> and my keyboard is advertised correctly ... agnostic ... the logo key consists of a small diamond
<radu_> as the rest of the keys work very well
<intelikey> i didn't know cherry existed....
<intelikey> ;S
<dwidmann> They don't where I live, I think they're Europe only
<ledemente> dwidmann: okay, next bizarre thing, they can see something... it's a white box.
<dwidmann> ledemente, guess we're getting somewhere now eh?
<intelikey> radu_ i still think it just the press of one button that "turns off" the extended functions
<dwidmann> liam, give it a minute, maybe it will load for them momentarily or something, or perhaps, on an off c hance, you might want to restart kopete
<ledemente> Perhaps... I tried restarting.
<ledemente> Well, thanks.
<intelikey> my mother has one of those.  it alwasy defaults to 'extended functions on' but there is a button
<dwidmann> radu_, perhaps changing the key layout in systemsettings would help?
<dwidmann> ledemente, I honestly don't know ... I'd never played with it before, I just thought I saw it in the menu somewhere once ...
<radu_> well, i tried changing it buth no result
<ledemente> Rawr. Still nothing.
<NGUK> anyone know the name of that utility that displays jpegs and gifs that are coming over the network - sort of like a graphical network sniffer for images?
<philfo1> why is it that the icons and fonts on my computer are getting smaller?  how do I get them back to a larger more friendly size?
<intelikey> stop setting the resolution to a higher and higher setting ?
<philfo1> I haven't set anything
<philfo1> and where is it that I can change that setting?
<intelikey> try something in the 1024x800 range
<philfo1> I know
<intelikey> with a high refresh of course
<philfo1> yes, yes.
<philfo1> where is the utility to get that done?
<intelikey> menu > system > resolution    or something like that
<intelikey> i'm lagging about 19 minutes right now.
<NGUK> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<c1|freaky> !ping
<intelikey> ping who ?  ping me ?
* Kite_DH|away is back
<NGUK> just a quick ping to see what the lag is - some ppl seem to be heavily lagged
<smile> hey guys ..how much time takes to upgrade Dapper ? I have 128ko DSL (can have 158ko speed download )
<NGUK> smile: gonna take a couple of hours at least
<smile> NGUK: sure ? with 15 ko speed download ?
<intelikey> NGUK yeah i am.   20 seconds +
<NGUK> smile: 15k down?  make that more like 6 hours :(
<raffytaffy> i have i915pm chipset - ditching all the i810 and ati/amd stuff is safe correct?
<intelikey> or 16 hours.
<smile> NGUK: 6 hour :-o
<smile> NGUK: so i will keep my dapper ;-)
<NGUK> smile: its not just the downloading, its the installing and configuring. that alone takes a fair amount of time
<smile> NGUK: but 6 hour is too much .. maybe i will in a free time :-)
<NGUK> smile: its automatic, give or take a couple of questions like "do you wanna keep your config or replace it with the package maintainer's version?"
<intelikey> full release upgrade takes about hour and an half AFTER the get.
<NGUK> If you're upgrading to Edgy, why not order an install Cd via ShipIt ?
<smile> NGUK: how ?
<c1|freaky> i'd upgrade to feisty
<c1|freaky> ;p
<NGUK> c1|freaky: I'd wait til its stable ;P
<intelikey> it's beta now....  why wait ?
<NGUK> cos beta != stable
<intelikey> that's a joke ^  you hear me.  a joke.
<NGUK> ;)
<intelikey> :)
<smile> NGUK: i have already ce of Ubuntu edgy but i want upgrade Dapper to Edgy not install directly Edgy
<smile> NGUK: koz Edgy dont support my DSL modem
<NGUK> to be fair, not had many problems with Feisty Beta.  Odd colours on menus got fixed quickly.  Key repeat got turned off this morning for no apparent reason. Atari ST emulator freezes up now :(
* intelikey finds that hard to beleive...    new release dropped support for hardware....
<intelikey> i didn't say it was impossable, just incredable
* NGUK believes it - cpu scaling disappeared for Via C3 chips between versions
<NGUK> Worked before dapper, didn't after
<intelikey> well this system is now as up-to-date as if it had internet connetction...
<intelikey> i kinda wish i did have internet ....
<smile> NGUK: i found many problems in (k)ubuntu .. i see Mandriva & Redhat r more stable !!
<AmyRose> My old laptop stopped working with CPU speed changing because the kernel maintainers foolishly patched the p4_clockmod module without providing a way to bypass the "fix" on false-positives
* genii sips a large black coffee
<NGUK> I had the bug logged in Launchpad since Dapper, but nothing has ever happened
<intelikey> wait am i connected......     hmmm nope can't really be called an  "internet connection"  it's dialup.
<AmyRose> I reported a bug in the legacy S3 video driver because the bug was deleted and marked fixed without an actual fix being committed to Feisty
<NGUK> intelikey: RFC2549 may be the answer...
<genii> intelikey Heh :) I have P2 boxes here that do voip over dialup buddy
<intelikey> NGUK no it's too old.
<NGUK> too old for carrier pigeons? :-o
<iwan> anybody has used wine in kubuntu?
<intelikey> genii that would be an improvement over this p1  :)
<intelikey> iwan everybod but you
<intelikey> y
<genii> intelikey Geez :) You running ubuntu on it??
<intelikey> genii yes
<genii> stubborn so n so
<NGUK> intelikey: with X ? or console only?
<intelikey> 64m ram   no swap     and i do run kde on it at times
* NGUK impressed
<intelikey> genii just get the coffee
<intelikey> :)
* genii hands out coffee to all
<NGUK> iwan: I've used wine in kubuntu
* MinceR gets the wraith to attack genii 
* intelikey is still chuckeling over that one....
<iwan> NGUK..ok
<intelikey> not the MinceR thing tho genii
<genii> :)
<iwan> i used to use civil enginer prog on win..can i do it on linux too?
<philfo1> how do I set kmail to automatically do a send/receive?
<genii> MinceR: Well if you hate coffee, then a beverage of your choice :)
<genii> iwan what is the name of the program?
<iwan> <NGUK> i used to use civil enginer prog on win..can i do it on linux too?
<intelikey> philfo1 better to use fetchmail and a cron job in my openion
<iwan> <genii> sap 2000
<philfo1> ???
<NGUK> iwan: its too specific an application to be sure - best thing is to just tr it
<intelikey> philfo1 fetchmail/sendmail can transport and sort all your mail.
<philfo1> is that through terminal?
<genii> Geez that company is based in Berkely and they can't srite at least a BSD version of SAP 2000 ??? Weird
<genii> srite = write
<intelikey> philfo1 the setup would partly be in the terminal  then after it's setup as a cron job you don't worry about it anymore all your kmail activities are local.
<intelikey> but that may be to "advanced" for what you want.
<intelikey> checkout the settings in "kontact"
<philfo1> thanks
<intelikey> mybe you can do what you want there
* intelikey likes fetchmail   it's like having the dog get the paper for you....
<intelikey> only no teeth marks.
<NGUK> intelikey: about the only useful thing ESR has ever contributed
<MinceR> genii: it was a stargate: atlantis reference :>
<iwan> <NGUK> i mean..is it possible to use program that run on windows to able to used on wine?
<intelikey> NGUK heh
<NGUK> iwan: yes, but some work better than others.
<iwan> <NGUK> any example?
<mustasj> Anyone know of any k3b 1.0 deb packages out there?
<genii> MinceR: Ah OK :) I don't get much time lately to use that newfangled thing called a "television" ROFL
<MinceR> :)
<NGUK> iwan: my windows XP key generator works nicely under wine :-D
<NGUK> mIRC works under wine nicely too
* CarinArr shakes head
<NGUK> *cough* not that I use mIRC *cough*
<CarinArr> of course
<NGUK> epic2 and splitfire here
<NGUK> not even a GUI :D
<CarinArr> i just swapped from epic to irssi a few months ago
<NGUK> better?
<CarinArr> i barely notice a difference to be honest, just different key bindings
<NGUK> fair enough.  I'll stick to what I know then
<CarinArr> i just used to irc from a particular server that restricted irc usage
<CarinArr> so i swapped to another one, which had irssi installed already;)
* CarinArr lazy
<NGUK> I know the feeling - I ssh to my shell provider and irc from there.
<genii> !info linsap
<ubotu> Package linsap does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<genii> hm
<elbing> why is not there a ubotu in #kubuntu-es ?
<elbing> france has one
<NGUK> prolly cos nobody has translated one yet - why not volunteer?
<elbing> oh we can have one in english and translate in real-time while we are tranlate an ubotu-es :p
<elbing> s/translate/translating
<aznsld> hi all
* NGUK nods
<aznsld> is this room to ask noob questions?
<NGUK> yeah, why not? ;-)
<aznsld> ok.. I downloaded the tar file for noip
<aznsld> www.no-ip.com
<NGUK> I know it well, use it myself
<|lostbyte|> whats the shortcut to make a window sticky ?
<aznsld> then I extracted it
<aznsld> how do u install it from there
<aznsld> (started linux yesterday)
<aznsld> =)
<NGUK> aznsld: make
<|lostbyte|> shortcut key*
<aznsld> hmm ok..
<NGUK> aznsld: when thats finished, sudo make install
<aznsld> let me try it
<genii> !info avocado
<ubotu> Package avocado does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<genii> hmm
<CarinArr> mmm avocado
<genii> someone needs to port a good cad program
<genii> !usersnack
<ubotu> Are peanut husks ok? The ops ate the nuts already...
<aznsld> hmm
<aznsld> aznsld@aznsld-desktop:~/temp/noip-2.1.4$ make
<aznsld> bash: make: command not found
<aznsld> Hmm..
<NGUK> aznsld: ok, do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aznsld> ok
<NGUK> aznsld: this will get you the required tools to build it :)
<aznsld> aznsld@aznsld-desktop:~/temp/noip-2.1.4$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aznsld> Password:
<aznsld> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<aznsld> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aznsld> aznsld@aznsld-desktop:~/temp/noip-2.1.4$
<aznsld> hmmm..
<NGUK> do you have adept_manager or synaptic open?
<aznsld> lol
<NGUK> or maybe the little update notifications icon is in your toolbar?
<aznsld> synaptic
<aznsld> =P
<aznsld> my bad..
<NGUK> I still forget that one myself, even after all this time :)
<aznsld> I just wanna say thank you lots
<aznsld> how long will this take
<aznsld> ?
<NiceGuyUK> depends on yer machine - 10 mins maybe less ?
<aznsld> aznsld@aznsld-desktop:~/temp/noip-2.1.4$ make
<aznsld> gcc -Wall -g -O2 -Dlinux -DPREFIX=\"/usr/local\" noip2.c -o noip2
<NiceGuyUK> thats a good start :)
<aznsld> noip2.c: In function get_all_device_names:
<aznsld> noip2.c:2153: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of strlen differ in signedness
<NiceGuyUK> warnings are ok, its errors we wanna avoid
<aznsld> noip2.c:2153: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of strlen differ in signedness
<aznsld> noip2.c:2153: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of __builtin_strcmp differ in signedness
<Defaulllt> ola
<aznsld> noip2.c:2153: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of __builtin_strcmp differ in signedness
<NiceGuyUK> aznsld: leave it running for a bit and see if it finishes successfully.
<NiceGuyUK> aznsld: just holler if it fails :
<aznsld> noip2.c:2153: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of strlen differ in signedness
<aznsld> noip2.c:2153: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of __builtin_strcmp differ in signedness
<aznsld> noip2.c:2153: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of __builtin_strcmp differ in signedness
<aznsld> noip2.c:2153: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of strncmp differ in signedness
<NiceGuyUK> make outputs to irc now? thats a novel "feature" :-p
<aznsld> noip2.c:2155: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of __builtin_strchr differ in signedness
<aznsld> hmm
<aznsld> did it
<NiceGuyUK> now its built, you can install it with :- sudo make install
<aznsld> work
<aznsld> another noob thing//
<aznsld> umm where do I find no-ip in my folders
<aznsld> umm
<aznsld> those error I showed u
<aznsld> were the end of it
<aznsld> there is no more stuff installing
<aznsld> i tryed making it again
<aznsld> make: `noip2' is up to date
<aznsld> so does that mean it is installed?
<NiceGuyUK> the sudo make install thing should have installed it
<NiceGuyUK> then to run it, just do sudo noip2
<NiceGuyUK> the program should have installed into /usr/local/bin
<NiceGuyUK> you can check by typing :- which noip2
<aznsld> Please enter an update interval:[30] 
<aznsld> what does that suppose to mean?
<NiceGuyUK> how often do you want noip2 to update your IP address and send it to no-ip.com ?
<NiceGuyUK> in minutes as far as I remember
<aznsld> aww ok
<aznsld> ok installed how do I open it?
<NiceGuyUK> sudo noip2
<NiceGuyUK> its commandline only, you won't see a GUI
<aznsld> oh awesome
<aznsld> how do I know if it is there
<NiceGuyUK> it just gets your ip and lets no-ip.com know what it is
<aznsld> is there a cmd that will tell me
<aznsld> ?
<NiceGuyUK> to check its alive, try ps aux | grep noip2
<aznsld> yeap i see it
<NiceGuyUK> I gotta go now, run outta lunchbreak :(  Hopefully someone else can carry on helping you if you have more problems
<aznsld> awesome
<aznsld> hey
<aznsld> are u in here alot?
<NiceGuyUK> started coming in yesterday :)
<aznsld> awesome
<NiceGuyUK> came in to ask a question, stayed to answer a few :)
<aznsld> maybe we can meet at a later time?
<NiceGuyUK> maybe.
<aznsld> msn or aim or sumthing?
<NiceGuyUK> see ya later, and good luck
<aznsld> later
<genii> Wow, lost in the web looking for some decent linux civil engineering prog and found a CLI structural analysis tool. Who'd a thunk it
<aznsld> bye all
<aznsld> what is the command to see my network ip?
<jxn> netstat
<jxn> @ aznld: try 'netstat | grep tcp'
<jxn> ;-)
<aznsld> ty
<aznsld> had to do something for my router
<gnomefreak> i dont see an ip there
<jxn> hmm, then 'ifconfig'
<jxn> should work
<gnomefreak> that would be it
<aznsld> awesome
<aznsld> ty
<aznsld> later all
<Irayo> Okay, I have a file set to mode 770 (rwxrwx---) and in group 'bob'.  User 'jim' is in group 'bob'.  How come he can't read the file?
<genii> Too bad CATIA isn't going to be open-sourced anytime soon :(
<mustasj> Irayo: paste output from ls -la file
<Irayo> mustasj: -rwxrwx--- 1 andrew bob 81505 2007-03-29 07:06 /var/www/main/index.php
<mackyman> Hey everyone. Is there a way to make so that all files in /var/www always have the 773 permssion and owned by www-data:www-data?
<mackyman> Couse when I put a file in there, I am the owner, and then some php files won't be able to chmod and some certain things
<jxn> mackyman: log in as www-data, then put your files there
<mackyman> kk, so I can't just copy them there from konqueror
<mackyman> ( Like when I get some files from other ppl to work with )
<mackyman> thx jxn for the help
<jxn> try chown to change the ownd
<jxn> owner
<ondrejp> Hey guys.
<ondrejp> I installed Beryl. What does it perform better with, nVidia or nVidia and XGL?
<dwidmann> ondrejp: nvidia, most likely
<Jonty> I've been installing Gentoo and using the same kde configuration as my current Kubuntu install which I'm now on. My taskbar is missing from the panel. Any ideas?
<dwidmann> jonty: well, you could just try to add it back ... right click the panel -> add applet
<embrapa> Hi .....im loving kubuntu!!
<embrapa> chijin: hi
<eilker> !whois
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.14 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 272 kB
<genii> ouchiews
<genii> ouchies, even
<embrapa> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<genii> Anyone survive?
<_JuJuBee_> Morning All.
<embrapa> bom dia _JuJuBee_
<_JuJuBee_> I just put together a new server and wish to use it to block/allow internet access using access lists.
<_JuJuBee_> I have a linksys wrt54g wireless router doing it now (sort of, but it is flaky at best).
<_JuJuBee_> My question is, what do I install on the server to handle things like blocking URL's and access to the internet during certain times of day?
<_JuJuBee_> I will connect the server to the wall and the wireless router to the server.
<_JuJuBee_> Server has 2 NIC's.
<jan___> i'm having a problem with "sudo" and root users
<jan___> can someone help me?
<apokryphos> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<^V^> jan___: what exactly is the problem?
<jan___> apokryphos: i know this
<jan___> well ... i have "only" 1 user
<jan___> and i did a usermod
<jan___> to add this user to the root group
<emp__> Hi, I upgraded to feisty and 'arts' is gone from the sound interfaces list in amarok
<emp__> anyone know why?
<jan___> now, when i want to "useradd" i get a message that only root can do this
<apokryphos> is the arts engine even supported anymore?
<jxn> emp__: because feisty is still beta. ;)
<apokryphos> jan___: you're prefixing the command with sudo?
<jan___> so i do "sudo useradd" and then it says that my user is not in sudoers list ^
<emp__> oh so beta means no music anymore
<emp__> oO
<apokryphos> jan___: you really shouldn't be playing with sudoers or usermod.
<apokryphos> jan___: looks like you removed your user from the admin group.
<jan___> look; in /etc/group says it that i'm in root group
<apokryphos> jan___: what the heck is the 'root' group?
<jan___> and i'm able to list the /root dir
<apokryphos> the 'root' group is called 'admin' on ubuntu
<jan___> when i do this: cat /etc/group
<jan___> first line is
<jan___> root:x:0:jan (jan being my username)
<apokryphos> why did you add yourself to the root group?
<jan___> does that matter?
<apokryphos> yes
<jan___> i mean, i was just trying something
<apokryphos> if you read the doc you'd find it was not the correct way to do it
<odin__> root is a dangerous place to be, hence sudo :] 
<jan___> is there any way i can add a new user?
<jxn> jan__: recovery mode
<jan___> i added myserlf to "root-group" because in my students book it says i have to do this to list /root
<apokryphos> jan___: book...for ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> how do i change from single clicking to double clikin
<jan___> yup
<jan___> linux in general
<eagles0513875> is that book worth purchasing
<apokryphos> jan___: so not ubuntu specifically then ;-)
<apokryphos> jan___: distros can completely change the way things are handled. Especially with the traditional su model, Ubuntu deviates quite a bit.
<jan___> look, we did this in school and there was no problem
<apokryphos> jan___: use the documentation at help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com
<emp__> jxn: thx for the info
<emp__> i needed the libxine-kde package
<jxn> choose the recovery mode from the grub menu at startup, there you're always root.
<jan___> usermod -g 100 -G 0 jan
<emp__> but thx for the beta info
<emp__> !
<eagles0513875> what beta info lol
<jan___> shouldn't change anything about nog being a admin anymore?
* odin__ needs libdvdcss2
<hw__> What are the tricks to copy the selection (from a non-RO) PDF in acrobat reader? Just "copy" does not work
<hw__> non-RO == Copying is allowed
* jxn throws libdvdcss2 at odin__
<odin__> :D
<jxn> try google. ;)
<odin__> i know how to get it, just apt-get and aptiture didnt find it
<odin__> isnt it in universe?
<odin__> *aptitude
<jxn> odin__: nope, because it is illegal in some countrys
<Arwen> what's illegal?
<odin__> bah, /me finds
<eagles0513875> ?
* genii sips a coffee and ponders all the names with ___ after them
<jxn> libdvdcss is illegal. at least in germany. ;)
<Arwen> heh
<eagles0513875> interesting
<jxn> yeah, but nobody cares. :-D
<odin-arg> happy?
<odin-arg> everything else is taken :p
<asincrono> hi
<jxn> hi
<asincrono> how can I list all the network cards pluged in the machine?
<gdiebel> asincrono: ifconfig
<jxn> or lspci
<asincrono> so, if I have a tarjet not listed with ifconfig it means that kernel do not know about it?
<emp__>  is there any way to allow only one konqueror session and open new konqueror sessions in tabs of the one session that is allowed?
<jhutchins_kc> genii: Yeah, that's quite a run, isn't it?
<jhutchins_kc> Ah, must be the netsplits.  I see my name is my secondary nick.
<jhutchins> There.
<genii> jhutchins_kc: I thinkt hats the main reason :)
<jhutchins> genii: There was once the suggestion that that was the proper way to do a secondary connection, add a "_" after your name.  Some irc client picked it up and automates addding "_"'s until it hits a unique nick.
<jhutchins> I think it's stupid, given autocompletion.  You want unique characters at the beginning of your name.
<Jonty> dwidmann: Thanks! (belatyedly)
<jxn> asincrono: no, it means that its not configured.
<genii> If your nick is something like _ to begin with it's pretty nasty :)
<_JuJuBee_> genii : OK, I wil lchange it...
<BenjaminB_> jxn: if asincrono would use ifconfig -a, he would see all interfaces known by the kernel, right?
<qsu> hi people wich version of mesa is shipped with kubuntu edgy
<Arwen> qsu, apt says 6.5.2 for feisty.... one sec, the edgy one must be close
<Arwen> qsu, 6.5.1
<jxn> BenjaminB_: yes, but probably just the interfaces, not all network cards
<BenjaminB_> kk
<qsu> how can i do an easy upgrade Arwen
<Arwen> qsu, from what to what?
<jxn> mesa, i guess
<Arwen> qsu, ah, you don;t
<Arwen> don't*
<Arwen> unless you wanna try feisty out
<odin-arg> any1 using beryl?
<Arwen> mme
<Arwen> me*
<odin-arg> i got it to work yesterdat
<odin-arg> *y
<qsu> i need it Arwen btw how long is it compiling on a celeron 800 mhz
<qsu> with 256
<jxn> qsu: you could change your repos to feisty temorary, upgrade mesa, then change your repos back to edgy...
<Arwen> compiling xorg? hours, if not days
<odin-arg> but now if i start it up, spews out summat bout gfx modules and wont actually show any eye-candy, all sart fine tho :S
<Arwen> jxn, which may or may not require him to upgrade the rest of his distro :-\
<qsu> oke jxn, in wich repo is mesa jxn for edgy
<jxn> its worth a try. ;)
<qsu> for feisty
<asincrono> thx BenjaminB_
<jxn> qsu: i don't know
<odin-arg> hrhr
<odin-arg> Beryl works again
<odin-arg> :] 
<qsu> oke thanks guyes
<qsu> guys
<jxn> odin-arg: congrats.
* jxn run it on a dualscreen setup
<odin-arg> i'm yet to figure out how to propperly use beryl, for now everything is just that little bit more fun
<wolferine> jxn and odin-arg either of u use nvidia cards?
<odin-arg> :] 
<odin-arg> i am
<odin-arg> 6800gt
<jxn> nope, a ati x800
<qsu> anybody luck installing beryl with an Intel Corporation 82815 CGC
<rojanu> join #joomla
<odin-arg> Envy ftw @ wolferine
<jxn> unfortunately, beryl runs only with radeon for me. :-/
<Arwen> same
<BluesKaj> Mrning All  :)
<odin-arg> i installed nvidia drivers manually
<odin-arg> beryl failed
<Arwen> #beryl :-)
<odin-arg> used envy - which was so easy it felt like cheating
<Arwen> and #nvidia
<odin-arg> and it worked first time :D
<Arwen> odin-arg, maybe it failed because you used envy?
<jxn> :)
<odin-arg> nah, envy wins :p
<Arwen> I used it and it segfaulted my kernel...
<odin-arg> with developer 1 on i get 300 fps flat on cs
<odin-arg> and 100 on css
<odin-arg> :] 
<jxn> :->
<BluesKaj> anyone with beryl on an onboard ATI ?
<Arwen> I have a Radeon X300SE.... on CS I might get 40 fps and in CSS 10 fps
<Arwen> BluesKaj, yes
<jxn> same
<odin-arg> oh my Arwen, i had that using the previous version on wine
<Arwen> odin-arg, ha
<odin-arg> with .9.33 it worked first time
<odin-arg> even with the .msi installer
<odin-arg> i just realised, can't u usermode +x here?
<jxn> dunno  :-?
<odin-arg> lots of ip's floating about
<odin-arg> not like that on qnet
<odin-arg> :p
<shadowhywind> i love kubuntu!
<odin-arg> we all do
<odin-arg> :p
<jxn> shadowwhywind: me too!
<shadowhywind> my sound card finally fully works in the beta fiesty
<odin-arg> im still on edgy, i'll wait for feisty to go final :p
<odin-arg> kde 3.5.6 tho
<jxn> me too. i have no time to rescue my system. :P
* jxn dont like betas
<odin-arg> :p
<odin-arg> u all using konversation?
<shadowhywind> i have a kubuntu installed on a external as a test version, so if i screw that one up i still have a fully functional one on my laptop. hehe
<smile> odin-arg: feisty is Beta now .. so what u wait ?
<odin-arg> smile: for it to go final :p
<jxn> exactly
<compilerwriter> anyone know how to adjust the font size in konversation?  I can't seem to find it.
<Jucato> compilerwriter: Settings -> COnfigure Konversation -> Fonts?
<compilerwriter> I am with jxn I wait on stable releases as well.
<smile> odin-arg: beta is like final release .. and many bugs were fixed
<smile> odin-arg: I thinks it works fine :-)
<Jucato> unfortunately... not everybody "can" wait on stable releases... otherwise, who'd do the testing? :)
<compilerwriter> Thanks Jucato.  I thought I was never going to find it again.  Last time I used Konversation was via ssh on a laptop.  Increased the font size then.  Now it is huge one my monitor.
<odin-arg> smile: but i'm still going to have to upgrade to final from beta, i'm in no rush :] 
<smile> Jucato: good :-)
<smile> odin-arg: why u dont test it and join us to make the final release ? ;-)
<gnomefreak> odin-arg: normal upgrades will get you there
* odin-arg cries
<odin-arg> i just got beryl AND wine + steam working perfectly
<odin-arg> i dun wanna risk losing that :p
<compilerwriter> wine + steam?
<odin-arg> steam, counter-strike installer platform thingy
<jxn> nice
<compilerwriter> I have never had much luck with wine.  I just run two machines.
<odin-arg> im still running a windows machine
<BluesKaj> Arwen, can you run DRI dependent programs like Google Earth , with beryl installed ?
<Arwen> compilerwriter, yeah, same here
<odin-arg> but wine is making great leaps
<Arwen> BluesKaj, yes, but with reduced performance
<Arwen> and on some cards, system instability
<odin-arg> reactos - looks interesting aswell
<anarky_> hiyas
<Arwen> odin-arg, it doesn't work, trust me :-)
<compilerwriter> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<jxn> afk
<Arwen> that's why it's ReactOS 0.4 beta
<Arwen> 0.4 alpha*
* odin-arg strokes ubotu
<anarky_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Arwen> steam runs on linux??
<odin-arg> perfectly with me
<odin-arg> installed css, cs, hl... etc
<odin-arg> :] 
<anarky_> who is available to assist a linux n00b?
<BluesKaj> yeah Arwen, I experienced strobing effects with Google Earth when I tried beryl , so I dumped it ...I want mt Google Earth !  :)
<Arwen> anarky_, how nooby? :-)
<compilerwriter> !ask | compilerwriter
<raffytaffy> google earth never work good
<anarky_> well, experienced windows user, knowledge of hardware
<Arwen> BluesKaj, yeah, on my ATI, opengl flickers when used with beryl
<anarky_> just not linux
<Arwen> anarky_, question?
<anarky_> ok
<odin-arg> i'll help as much as i can, but my knowledge isnt exactly extensive, i just google lots :D
<anarky_> passowrd for root has been set, yet i cannot use this password to login as root
<odin-arg> sudo
<odin-arg> leave root
<gnomefreak> anarky_: using sudo?
<anarky_> i assume so
<anarky_> yes
<Arwen> anarky_, don't login as root, Ubuntu uses the sudo concept
<odin-arg> u mean u sudo and the password u give is wrong?
<Arwen> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Arwen> anarky_, ^^
<gnomefreak> su has a tendancy to screw some things up
<anarky_> yes i have "conversation with su failed" a lot
<Arwen> sudo vs. su is a matter of choice, but...
<odin-arg> i get that a lot
<Arwen> might as well stick with what we got
<odin-arg> i just reboot and it goes away
<odin-arg> :D
<anarky_> no the pw is right
<anarky_> this is all the time
<anarky_> every reboot
<Arwen> anarky_, there a specific reason you need to login as root? if not, let root die
<anarky_> oklemme rephrase
<anarky_> i need root privelages to install stuff and make system changes
<gnomefreak> anarky_: sudo
<anarky_> you dont say
<anarky_> sudo what?
<odin-arg> eg. sudo apt-get installed proggy
<anarky_> ah
<odin-arg> eg. sudo apt-get install proggy
<odin-arg> even
<odin-arg> :s
<Arwen> anarky_, to get root, you use "sudo <command>"
<compilerwriter> anarky you need not be root do do that.  That is what sudo and kdesu are for.
<gnomefreak> anarky_: depends what you want to do
<Arwen> or, if you need a root console, you use either "sudo -s", "sudo -i", or "sudo su"
<anarky_> install sound card for one
<Arwen> depending on what you need
<anarky_> told yo uim a n00b
<Arwen> anarky_, anything you can do as root, you can do with sudo, trust me
<anarky_> XD
<Arwen> it's like UAC in Vista
<anarky_> i dont use vista
<Arwen> me neither :-\
<odin-arg> any1 tried vista?
<anarky_> nope
<compilerwriter> arewn there is no need to curse at us?
* odin-arg kicks vista
<anarky_> why would i? they finally got it right with xp i think
<Arwen> odin-arg, nope, takes too much disk space
<Arwen> compilerwriter, ???
<gnomefreak> Jucato: you around?
* compilerwriter takes a leak on vista
<odin-arg> i use xp pro x64
<CarinArr> i just wiped my vista partition
<Arwen> anarky_, bah, the only diff between XP and 2000 was uxtheme.dll......
<odin-arg> lookin good so far
<Jucato> gnomefreak: kinda
<odin-arg> well "good"
<odin-arg> tis never nix
<odin-arg> :] 
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it seems the issue will be fixed in nvidia-glx package
<anarky_> yes, agreed, 2000 was not bad at all
<CarinArr> never particularly planned to use it but came with the laptop so thought i'd give it a try
<odin-arg> i was on win2k until last month
<Arwen> CarinArr, how was the flip3d? lol
<gnomefreak> Jucato: the geforce4 card issue
<odin-arg> finally bothered to upgrade
* compilerwriter gives round of applause to CarinArr and sends over a Guinness Stout.
<Jucato> gnomefreak: oh goody!!! :D
* Jucato thanks gnomefreak profusely
<gnomefreak> Jucato: thinking it will revert users to legacy
<CarinArr> it just really annoyed me in general
<CarinArr> it tries to be all pretty but just comes across as a clunky copycat
<anarky_> hey while im here would anyone mind if i plugged a compilor i like to use?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: to the 71xx legacy driver?
<gnomefreak> i dont think we can make it support gf4 cards bewcause of the copyrite
<gnomefreak> yes most likely as it stands
<Jucato> gnomefreak: continue in -motu?
<gnomefreak> they might change that as well
<odin-arg> anarky_ mm?
<gnomefreak> k
<anarky_> anyone heard of freebasic?
<Arwen> free.... basic?
<anarky_> yes, freebasic
<anarky_> "FB"
<ins-dragonclaw> freebasic?
<odin-arg> emacs ftw!
<odin-arg> :D
<anarky_> lol
<Jucato> there's also KBasic and DarkBasic btw (but not in the repos)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<anarky_> remember qbasic?
<ins-dragonclaw> uh-huh
<anarky_> fb is a 99.9% compatible 32 bit replica
<Jucato> BASIC = not held by MS. it's a language.
<anarky_> with a lot more newer stuff in it
<ins-dragonclaw> I guess it's the 0.1% that's the killer, then
<Jucato> but... anyway this is rather offtopic
<ins-dragonclaw> mhmm
<anarky_> only 16bit stuff
<Jucato> !offtopic
<anarky_> i know just thought id tell you guys
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<anarky_> fgs
<ins-dragonclaw> heh
* anarky_ got pwnd
<ins-dragonclaw> anyone here read 1984 by George Orwell?
<CarinArr> lol
<odin-arg> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> I think we have a few Thought Police present... :D
<CarinArr> #kubuntu-offtopic should perhaps be #kubuntu-101
<Jucato> you're free to express your thoughts in the offtopic channels. :)
<anarky_> well go there so i can continue :D
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> i think i might as well add it to my autojoin list
* Jucato looks for that long alias he made
<Jucato> #kubuntu is a channel for Kubuntu-related support questions. While offtopic discussions happen once in a while, it's highly advised to take them to #kubuntu-offtopic . Let's keep this channel clean, and try to liven up that other channel :D Hooray for offtopics and #kubuntu-offtopic !!!
<Jucato> oh there we are :D
<odin-arg> offtopic is a bit of a dead chan :p
<neil__> neil@cascade:~/mp3splt-project/mp3splt-gtk$ ./autogen.sh
<neil__> Error: you must have autoconf installed to compile mp3splt-gtk !
<neil__> anyone know waht this means? :S
<CarinArr> neil__: you need to install automake
<neil__> also mp3splt is in the repos, but mp3splt-gtk isnt, any way to request a file be added?
<neil__> automake just via synaptic?
<CarinArr> yeah, there're a few different version though, it will probably say somethin gin the docsfor what you're trying to compile regarding what version i sneeded
<neil__> Not specified, assume the newest will be ok?
<neil__> Can always remove..
<CarinArr> neil__: yep
<anarky_> well thx for the assistance
<anarky_> cyas
<neil__> Running autoconf... configure.ac:19: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GTK_2_0
<neil__> hmm
<CarinArr> do you have the libs for gtk installed
<neil__> I've never installed them, so I guess no.. what actually is GTK?
<compilerwriter> !GTK
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<neil__> I have libgtk cil, bin, common, libgtk 2.0.0...
<ninhertatil> hi all
<smile> ninhertatil: hi
<neil__> Looks like i needed the dev packages :)
<neil__> Running autopoint... autopoint: *** cvs program not found
<neil__> it carries on after this, so does it matter?
<Arwen> OMG, wine is sweet! it ships with minesweeper!!!
<CarinArr> neil__: i haven't a clue if it matters;)
<neil__> ok :)
<neil__> macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<neil__> balls
<neil__> is there an easy way to find which packages these things are in?
<wolferine> i am trying to share a folder outside my /username with proftpd, I have done some research, and its best to use mount -- bind to do this, now, once I have it, I must add it into fstab?
<wolferine> and will this cause any issues?
<CarinArr> neil__: sudo apt-get install libtool ;)
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<jacquesdupontd> im trying to install ubuntu with gnome from kubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> i was thinking that a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop would work but it seems it doesnt
<Arwen> jacquesdupontd, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jacquesdupontd> anyone know how to do ?
<Arwen> why doesn't it work? in what way?
<jacquesdupontd> doesnt work
<jacquesdupontd> i go in the terminal
<jacquesdupontd> i type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wolferine> jacquesdupontd, what your doing is just installing gnome, not ubuntu with gnome
<jacquesdupontd> and there is no packet
<jacquesdupontd> i have been always told that we had to do xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<jacquesdupontd> not only gnome
<jacquesdupontd> or xfce
<Arwen> jacquesdupontd, there is no ubuntu-desktop package?
<jacquesdupontd> no
<Arwen> and no, you can just install gnome, but it won't be able to do much
<jacquesdupontd> and it's brand new kubuntu edgy installed
<phyerboss> hello, does anyone remember the command to clear the adept cache?...everytime i try to download or uninstall programs it keeps trying to grab a pakage that was broken
<jacquesdupontd> i want the complete ubuntu
<wolferine> jacquesdupontd, go to the ubuntu manual online and add into your repos
<peaker> phyerboss: you can just delete the specific file in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jacquesdupontd> so is there a packet ?
<phyerboss> ok, thanks
<chijin> or run apt-get clean
<Jucato> phyerboss: sudo apt-get clean
<jacquesdupontd> wolferine: i dont understand
<peaker> jacquesdupontd: you don't want ubuntu-desktop package?
<Arwen> jacquesdupontd, run apt-get update first
<jacquesdupontd> i want for sure
<Arwen> :-)
<wolferine> jacquesdupontd, google ubuntu manual
<jacquesdupontd> k
<wolferine> first page comes up
<jacquesdupontd> gonna run the update
<jacquesdupontd> i come back in a few
<jacquesdupontd> it's not on this computer
<wolferine> gives you an explaination of all you want to do in ubuntu
<neil__> hmm
<neil__> trying to install libogg
<neil__> macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<neil__> oops
<Arwen> wolferine, you mean the Ubuntu Bible? I read it... seemed too dumbed down
<neil__> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<neil__> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<neil__> anyone know what this means ? :S
<wolferine> bible,  I dont think its a bible
<wolferine> its a manual....
<Arwen> w00t! w00t! w00t! k3b 1.0 is now in feisty
<jacquesdupontd> thanks
<jacquesdupontd> im so stupid
<jacquesdupontd> ;)
<Arwen> jacquesdupontd, the key note was when you said "I just installed kubuntu" :-)
<jacquesdupontd> sudo apt-get update i was thinking that it was already done on the beginning
<Jucato> !compile | neil__
<ubotu> neil__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jacquesdupontd> huhu :)
<neil__> thanks :)
<neil__> !packages libogg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages libogg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> neil__, in a nutshell, you need build-essential
<neil__> oh ok :)
<neil__> ty
<jacquesdupontd> but i was thinking about it but i was telling myself cant come from this and not doing it, a stupid guy in fact ;)
<Arwen> also, whenever configure tells you you're missing something, don't get that package, get package-dev
<Jucato> neil__: what are you trying to compile?
<neil__> mp3splt is what I actually want
<neil__> but for that I need libogg
<jacquesdupontd> cool it's my new laptop
<wolferine> jacquesdupontd, its all a part of learning
<neil__> it wont accept the one I currently have, which is the only one in the repository
<jacquesdupontd> yeterday i bought a hp i was so happy when i saw the tatoo on it
<jacquesdupontd> wolferine: im ashame cuz i know very well ubuntu since a long time now ;)
<Jucato> !info mp3split | neil__
<ubotu> neil__: Package mp3split does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<jacquesdupontd> so i came back to the shop
<jacquesdupontd> and told them change me that shit
<Jucato> bah....
<neil__> !info mp3splt
<ubotu> mp3splt: Splits MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 58 kB, installed size 164 kB
<neil__> mp3splt is there..
<neil__> however, mp3splt-gtk isnt
<jacquesdupontd> you know the tatoo things make that you cant install anything else than a MS software
<neil__> the 1st one is command line only..
<jacquesdupontd> so i bought a fujistsu cuz i didnt saw it in the list of tatooed computers
<ubuntu_> has anyone installed linux onto an ipod as a way of using it as an external hard drive for a computer?
<jacquesdupontd> and when i tried to install ubuntu it was impossible to resize the first partition so i tought that i was going to go back again to the shop but this time VERY VERY NERVOUSLY
<jacquesdupontd> and i told myself fuck that windows and put the option USE ALL THE DISK
<jacquesdupontd> ;)
<jacquesdupontd> and it worked, ffff
<jacquesdupontd> ;)
<[tasty] freeze> I dont actually want ot install it onto my ipod, but as a way of using it like usb hard drive; while also still keeping use of my ipod
<bronze_0_1> jacquesdupontd: tattoo thing?
<jacquesdupontd> yep
<jacquesdupontd> in fact
<neil__> thanks guys, build-essential sorted it :)
<bronze_0_1> what is it?
<jacquesdupontd> they put a link between the bios teh mother board and the hdd
<jacquesdupontd> and if you broke anything between them
<jacquesdupontd> you're computer doesnt start
<bronze_0_1> jacquesdupontd: is there an official name for it that I can use to google?
<jacquesdupontd> there's some computers that cant even install open office
<neil__> Damnit
<jacquesdupontd> you imagine
<jacquesdupontd> i have french links
<neil__> Just configure'd, make'd, and make install'd libogg from the site it told me too....
<bronze_0_1> thats fine
<neil__> but mp3splt still wont compile
<jacquesdupontd> gonna check how it's called in english
<neil__> ./configure: line 21448: `XIPH_PATH_OGG(,{ { echo "$as_me:$LINENO: error: Ogg needed! Download the latest version of libogg at http://www.xiph.org" >&5'
<bronze_0_1> jacquesdupontd: I'd appreciate it.
<jhoffman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jacquesdupontd> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/windows/mbr_1_disque_dur
<Arwen> neil__, get libogg<something>-dev
<jacquesdupontd> it's in french
<jacquesdupontd> but i think it's also called tatoo in english
<Arwen> neil__, wtf are you trying to configure? maybe I can help
<jacquesdupontd> the computer you shouldn't buy are compaq hp
<jacquesdupontd> gericom some times
<neil__> I'm trying to install mp3splt-gtk , not in the repository
<neil__> but it fails and says libogg is required
<jacquesdupontd> and another one lemme check
<neil__> I've installed about 6 other packages fine from the repos.. its just this one
<jacquesdupontd> Packard bell
<Arwen> neil__, that means you don't have the development headers, search for libogg and get the package that ends in -dev
<jacquesdupontd> so the thing is to run buy you're computer now before it goes all like this
<neil__> according to synaptic, libogg-dev is installed..
<Flegma> can I have a question? :)
<neil__> as is libogg0
<gnomefreak> Flegma: ask one if you wish
<jacquesdupontd> of course there is solution but really really weird and then you have big problems for compatibility
<jacquesdupontd> hopefully it seems my fujitsu is not tatooed
<Arwen> neil__, hmm, you might have to specify where to find libogg to the dev script
<Flegma> how can I change a font of boot informations??
<neil__> Arwen: was thinking that, seems a bit obscure though
<Flegma> I mean, that screen when I turn off quiet splash
<neil__> any idea where I should start to look?
<Flegma> like SuSe have...
<neil__> its in /usr/lib according to the doc.
<jacquesdupontd> Flegma: you mean in grub ?
<Flegma> small font..
<gnomefreak> Flegma: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jxn> jacquesdupontd: sounds very scary to me. :-/
<Arwen> neil__, hmm
<gnomefreak> Flegma: but the font will not change you can disable splash though
<jxn> i own a hp compaq laptop
<neil__> actually
<neil__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Arwen> neil__, tell ya what, I'll try to compile it myself and I'll send you the instructions if I can figure it out
<gnomefreak> Flegma: font is hardcoded in usplash code
<neil__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12752/
<neil__> Arwen: ^
<Flegma> gnomefreak:  so I couldnt??? :(
<tuxick> lo
<neil__> just noticed that notice
<gnomefreak> Flegma: nope
<Flegma> :( ok.thank you....
<tuxick> i installed kubuntu for a try and i wonder how a kde based dist can come without konqueror
<Flegma> tuxick: in kubuntu is konqueror..
<tuxick> it even starts FF when i start konqueror from commandline
<tuxick> Flegma: not on this 6.10 i installed
<peaker> tuxick: you must have had an upgrade problem or so (happened to me). Install kubuntu-desktop
<Arwen> neil__, hmm, check the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable
<Flegma> tuxick: i have 6.10 with konq..
<neil__> How do I do that? :D
<tuxick> peaker: i installed 6.10
<tuxick> it's not even in the install software dialog
<peaker> tuxick: your kubuntu-desktop package for one reason or another is not installed. install it and it will put the entirety of kde in
<tuxick> ok
<Arwen> neil__, echo $< VARIABLE>
<eagles0513875> i have a broadcom 43xx internal wifi card is there a wiki on how i can get it installed
<tuxick> i don't like the "some reason" bit :)
<bronze_0_1> jacquesdupontd: thanks!
<neil__> Arwen: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<neil__> returns nothing
<jxn> eagles0513875: i,ve heard it'll work on feisty
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do I get konqueror to thumbnail movies?
<eagles0513875> really out of box
<Arwen> neil__, hmm... dunno, I don't compile much so I guess you're on your own
<neil__> ok :)
<Arwen> also, libm3splt isn't in feisty :-\
<neil__> thanks for the help anyhow
<neil__> nope I'm trying to compile that too
<eagles0513875> has anyone worked with clusters and openmosix
<neil__> http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/gnu_build.php
<neil__> following these
<neil__> im doing libmp3splt, and mp3splt-gtkl
<jxn> eagles0513875: yes, because of the new kernel. they,ve added drivers for broadcom cards.
<eagles0513875> finally
<eagles0513875> lol
<TameLion> Hey everyone o/
<eagles0513875> what bout better fglrx support
<eagles0513875> or is that out of developers hands
<TameLion> Can anyone suggest a system tray replacement for kde? Am using Beryl&AWN
<Arwen> neil__, if you don't figure it out, you can do --disable-ogg
<tuxick> where's that "kubuntu-desktop" in Adept?
<Arwen> neil__, that might help
<jxn> eagles0513875: it's up to ATI/AMD.
<neil__> oh really? thanks
<eagles0513875> which i despise
<eagles0513875> lol
<neil__> I don't even want ogg support :)
<eagles0513875> anyone know how to get openmosix on kubuntu
<Arwen> neil__, the wonders of reading the fscking manual, no?
<neil__> Arwen: Does that go after ./configure, for libmp3splt?
<neil__> haha :D
* neil__ hides
<Arwen> neil__, yeah, ./configure <options>
<neil__> still gives me the same error
<neil__> damn you ogg, !
<Arwen> neil__, ah well :-\
<peaker> tuxick: its supposed to be there - or your sources.list is broken (which could also explain why stuff is missing)
<Arwen> what's this package do that you can't live without?
<tuxick> peaker: i just inserted CD and clicked ok several times
<peaker> tuxick: maybe your downloads failed then, if you updated from the web
<peaker> tuxick: did you?
<tuxick> well yes, i installed from CD
<tuxick> but in that case i should have got some warning/errormessage no?
<peaker> tuxick: Error reporting does not always work very well, in any OS :)
<tuxick> peaker: hehe really??
<peaker> I know my downloads here failed in adept, and I got no report, instead, it borked some of my packages
<peaker> and then apt-get -f install/dist-upgrade a few times fixed it
<tuxick> anyway, i don't see any "kubuntu" in sources.list, is that normal?
<peaker> tuxick: not in sources.list
<tuxick> and why didn't adept show kubuntu-desktop?
<tuxick> ok
<peaker> tuxick: if you apt-get update, and your sources.list is complete, then your list of available packages should include a package called "kubuntu-desktop"
<tuxick> yes, aptitude had no problem installing it
<tuxick> finding it anyway
<peaker> the update of package list (done when clicking update in adept, or "apt-get update" in cli) updates according to the listing in /etc/apt/sources.list
<eagles0513875> is feisty worth getting now or waiting
<jxn> eagles0513875: feisty is still beta... i'll wait until the final release. :-)
<eagles0513875> ya but if i can get my internal wifi card to work lol
<jxn> do what you want, i just dislike unstable software
<jxn> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<jay> any one know where i can get some icons for cairo-dock? Svg icons?
<jxn> damn
<jxn> jay: deviantart.com
<jay> hmmm.. that means i'll probably have to do some resizin then right?
<jxn> probably
<aaroncampbell> I am having a strange problem.  Firefox can access ubuntuforums.org, but not Google.com.  However, konqueror can access both
<aaroncampbell> It acts like the site doesn't exist....it tries for a while, and goes to "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.google.com."
<SolidSource> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, open a terminal and type 'host google.com' if you don't get anything then its a DNS problem. Other than that, I'd point to a proxy
<Yorokobi> either a global proxy in the Kubuntu network settings or in FF itself
<Yorokobi> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<SolidSource> alright anyone know how to get ipod nano working in amarok? its not detecting it
<Yorokobi> SolidSource, with my iPod (Gen 4) I just plug it into the USB port, let auto-mount/open konqueror, then open amarok and add the files directly from /media/ipod (or /media/sd?) rather than have amarok try to manage the ipod itself
<_JuJuBee_> If I wish to add a second NIC to a ubuntu box, do I need to recompile or reinstall or something? or just insert it and it will work?
<eagles0513875> what version of kde does kubuntu use
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: nothing is even recognizing it though
<peaker> _JuJuBee_: it should just work
<_JuJuBee_> Thanks.
<SolidSource> eagles0513875: depends on which version of kubuntu you are using
<_JuJuBee_> I will try it then.
<peaker> _JuJuBee_: but you will need to configure its settings
<_JuJuBee_> Yep...
<peaker> _JuJuBee_: where it gets its address from/etc
<Yorokobi> _JuJuBee_, you may need to modify /etc/network/interfaces to enable it
<Yorokobi> SolidSource, not sure what to tell you. Do you have the ipod package installed?
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: which one?
<eagles0513875> 6/10
<eagles0513875> im just going to do a fresh install
<eagles0513875> too much of a headache to do an upgrade
<Yorokobi> SolidSource, just ipod
<SolidSource> eagles0513875: ?
<Yorokobi> You could try ipodslave as well
<eagles0513875> download and reinstall should i just get the 32bit version or is support for 64bit any good
<SolidSource> eagles0513875: 64bit takes a lot of initial tweaking
<eagles0513875> what way
<SolidSource> eagles0513875: but what is the problem you are having?
<eagles0513875> just adding repositories to just do a full upgrade with adept
<eagles0513875> it keeps break adept
<SolidSource> eagles0513875: one...don't use adept
<eagles0513875> i know but then how am i goign to add repositories
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, I say this as an old-school Debian user: don't use adept. I still use dselect and will occasionally use synaptic
<SolidSource> eagles0513875: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<eagles0513875> most of time i use cli command sudo apt-get install name of pkg
<eagles0513875> ok solid what r the repositories i should add
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> im getting them from the wiki
<eagles0513875> on the kubuntu webpg
<SolidSource> eagles0513875: don't...just use source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> ok then what do i do with em copy thim in to main repository list
<SolidSource> yep....just copy right over them all
<eagles0513875> ok
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: nope...no luck, still not mounting it
<Yorokobi> SolidSource, odd. Does your syslog show anything about detecting the device?
<CarinArr> anyone running beryl on feisty around here?
<eagles0513875> woot ty solid
<Yorokobi> <-- Beryl w/edgy
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: thats the problem, its not detecting it
<CarinArr> Yorokobi: yeah so was i.. and it worked fine.. actually it still works fine but i don't seem to have the option to move windows between viewports when right clicking the titlebar
<Yorokobi> hmmmm ... SolidSource plug it in the try 'ipod --insert' at the command line
<tuxick> wouldn't it make sense for an installer to run dist-upgrade?
<tuxick> distupgrade on 6.10 did quite a bit of work
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: notta
<Yorokobi> SolidSource, I'm out of ideas ...
<Yorokobi> Have you checked the Ubuntu wiki and/or forums yet?
<eagles0513875> woot upgradin distro
<eagles0513875> hopefully my internal wifi will work out of box
<ackbahr> Hello! knetworkmanager recently stopped loading spontaneously when KDE starts, but I'd like to make that hapen again.... Where's that file with the list of startup services? Thanks!
<Yorokobi> ackbahr, one way: start knetwork-manager, then log out of X and log back in. If KDE is set to save your session it should start up with KDE
<Enfilade> Hello
<Yorokobi> or add a symbolic link to knetwork-manager in your ~/.kde/Autostart directory
<ackbahr> Yorokobi: I'll try your second suggestion (I observed what you mentionned first, but it wasn't a stable result)
<Enfilade> Brand new kubuntu user here :)
<mart81> is it known that amarok is not working in feisty?
<qsu> welcome Enfilade welcome to the club
<jhutchins> mart81: Check w/ #ubuntu+1
<NSCAD_Nathan> mart81 - Amarok works fine for me in feisty... on my home box
<mart81> k :)
<SolidSource> mart81: amarok works fine on my feisty machine
<NSCAD_Nathan> sound is fecked here at worked tho :/
<ackbahr> Yorokobi: I'm rather new to linking.... How do I locate the target?
<Yorokobi> 'find / -name knetwork-manager' or 'locate knetwork-manager'
<Yorokobi> you may want to add ' | grep bin' to the end of those
<ackbahr> and if the second solution gives me a dozen hits, which is the executable?
<ackbahr> Yorokobi: Ah, got it
<ackbahr> Thank you!
<Yorokobi> no prob
<aaroncampbell> how can I see what nameservers I'm using?
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: well...I guess whatever gen of ipod I have hasn't been tested...and itunes 4.9 doesn't even support
<Yorokobi> cat /etc/resolv.conf is one way
<Yorokobi> SolidSource, I'll have to borrow my wife's nano and test it out
<aaroncampbell> how can I change them?  I think one is invalid (it says my DSL router is one...and it isn't)...and I think it's affecting firefox (more than other programs)
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: mine is brand new...just got it today
<Yorokobi> My wife got hers about a month ago so its probably the same gen
<ingo_> Hi, I've got this xine problem, tried googling, forums, etc. but no joy. Here is the error message:  xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<ingo_> there is a bug report, but ancient. Since then it appears to have been sorted, but not in my 6.10?
<Yorokobi> ingo_, do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<ingo_> yes
<ackbahr> goodbye!
<Yorokobi> what are you trying to play, ingo_ ?
<ingo_> and libxine1 (apart from dgb and libxinerama1-dbg)
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do I get konqueror to display movie thumbnails?
<ingo_> DVTB
<ingo_> or dvbt
<ingo_> :)
<Yorokobi> I'm not familiar with dvbt ... have you tried vlc ?
<ingo_> no kaffeine
<ingo_> supposed to work out of the box
<Yorokobi> kaffeine has never worked for me
<ingo_> but does it matter which one I use? apparently a xine fault
<Blu3> what is the recommended way to install win32 codecs in kubuntu?
<ingo_> busfahrer, select settings, configure konqueror
<SolidSource> Blu3: if you are using 32bit version...its in repos
<Blu3> pkg name?
<SolidSource> w32codecs
<ingo_> then previews & Meta-Data
<Blu3> hmm, adept isn't finding it
<ubuntu> hello
<Yorokobi> Blu3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlwaysEnableUniverseMultiverse
<SolidSource> Blu3: you don't have the full updated repos then
<ingo_> Blu3, got universe und multiverse_
<ingo_> ah, ok...
<Blu3> i thought i had, i'll double check
<frojnd> what is a good ftp program?
<ingo_> konqueror
<frojnd> or known
<SolidSource> Blu3: if that doesn't work
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic > Blu3
<frojnd> server, I need to setup my onw ftp server..
<ubuntu> yes
<Blu3> ok
<busfahrer> ingo_: Yeah, but I can't find the corresponding setting...
<Blu3> thanks
<eagles0513875> anybody know much bout openmosix and adding the kernel to the list in grub and it working properly
<eagles0513875> !openmosix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmosix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, find # kopt in /boot/grub/menu.lst and add extra kernel options there (leave the #)
<Yorokobi> eg: # kopt=selinux=1
<Yorokobi> to enable SELinux (partially)
<ingo_> busfahrer, you trying to get it to play the movie or just show a picture?
<frojnd> does anyone know for any good programs that support ftp server
<busfahrer> ingo_: I just want it to show a thumbnail _for_ a movie instead of showing the generic "movie" symbol
<Yorokobi> frojnd, openssh (ftp via SSH) :)
<Blu3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlwaysEnableUniverseMultiverse really only talks about what authors should do for the programs, it's not really an end-user guide
<frojnd> Yorokobi :)
<frojnd> Yorokobi: I need for that kind of use, that no ssh needed
<Yorokobi> Blu3, I guess I should read those wiki pages before I dish them out :)
<Blu3> :D
<ingo_> busfahrer, if you go to where i said before, right hand window, scroll down to local protocols
* CarinArr just realised scp * doesn't actually copy files starting with .
<ingo_> click on "file"
<CarinArr> GRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<SolidSource> Blu3: just use the source-o-matic
<ingo_> now hold mouse button over icon and it will come up a with preview
<Blu3> yup, filling it out now
* Yorokobi goes to look at !source-o-matic
<ingo_> alright, have fun
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: ok...ipod nano don't work with linux yet...though there appears to be several projects to get them to
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> please
<Yorokobi> SolidSource, well, there you are, then.
<Tm_T> ubuntu: please what?
<Yorokobi> Thank you Apple, for making your hardware so different all the time
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: yeah, but those projects aren't complete yet
<ubuntu> excuse me, Tm T
<ubuntu> i have problems, with instalation
<Tm_T> ubuntu: well, we can't help if you don't tell exactly what is the problem
<uft> 123456
<ubuntu> specifically with my monitor
<ubuntu> resolution
<ubuntu> help me
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, resolution in X or during boot-up?
<Yorokobi> CRT? LCD? Laptop LCD?
<SolidSource> LOL
<Yorokobi> way off topic: anyone here familiar with BEA's Weblogic 8.1 server ?
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi, sounds like a commercial application device
<Yorokobi> Oh, it is. Its a royal pain in the arse
<Ultima> h
<Ultima> hi
<Ultima> I Need help partitioning
<Ultima> is anyone there?
<ubuntu> is CRT
<neil__> Whats wrong with it ubuntu?
<neil__> give us as many details as you can
<Ultima> I Get told that THis software has detected that the disk has at least 1 bad sector on QParted when resizing
<Ultima> SInce I Need to change the freespace
<Ultima> Since i'm using a 130gb harddrive and the freespace partion is only 7mb
<Ultima> And when I try and mkae a extended partion I get a freeze
<ubuntu> I advise to you that you use
<Ultima> ?
<ubuntu> Hiren,s boot
<Ultima> How do you?
<Ultima> I want to dualboot
<Ultima> Since my brother uses my computer sometimes.
<Yorokobi> So, ubuntu, what exactly is this resolution problem of yours?
<Yorokobi> Ultima, your current OS is using all of the HDD space. Partition Magic may be what you need. Especially if your current partitions are NTFS.
<Ultima> I can't use iyt
<Blu3> arggg.  ok.  granted i'm new to kubuntu, but i'm a longtime linux person this is frustrating.  i've used the source generator with all options, used other people's sources, apt says w32codecs is referred to by another package but is not available, missing/obsolete/only avail from another source
<Ultima> Its only a trial
<Ultima> And I don't want to pay for a one off thing
<Ultima> You know what I mean?
<Blu3> what repos. line do i need to fetch w32codecs?
<ubuntu> I want 1024x768
<Ultima> Oh and i'm using the new beta :)
<Enfilade> Damn linux distros have gotten user friendly since i last ran it
<Yorokobi> Blu3, the only w32codec dependency is libc6 which should already be installed
<Ultima> Agreed,its because no one wants to use Windows anymore.
<Blu3> i have libc6
<Ultima> Brb
<ubuntu> but this with 800x600
<Blu3> that's kinda required for nearly everything
<Enfilade> I'm incredibly impressed with how easy it was to install kubuntu is
<ubuntu> :-(
<Yorokobi> Ubuntu, open the System Settings, click on Monitor, click on the Administrator Mode button, and change the res to 1024x768
<Enfilade> I first started using linux with redhat 6.0 and mostly ran debian i'm reasonably accomplished, but its still amazing to see how easy this is to install
<Ultima> Is there a free alternative to partion magic?
<Ultima> Partition*
<ubuntu> 1024x768 does not exist the option
<raylu> Ultima: qtparted
<raylu> could someone help me get beryl running on a nvidia card?
<Ultima> I tried it
<Ultima> It says my windows has a bad sector
<Ultima> And i only have 7mb freespace
<raylu> the fix the bad sector :D try ntfsfix
<Ultima> so I Load windows?
<raylu> no
<Ultima> OK
<raylu> ntfsfix in linux
<raylu> (windows will do the actual fixin)
<Ultima> Where?
<horde> something I don't understand: when I open my /media/cdrom0 (which has a Data DVD in it) in konqueror it says media is empty.  However if I open the /media/cdrom link (linked to /media/cdrom0) the files show up.  'ls' on cdrom and cdrom0 in bash lists the files normally.  Can anyone explain?
<raylu> in a console...where else?
<raylu> horde: from what I understand, cdrom0 is softlinked to cdro
<Ultima> help
<Ultima> It asks what partition
<ubuntu> it depends
<Yorokobi> Blu3, are you using the seveas repo?
<Blu3> i just added those two lines to my sources list and am trying again
<Yorokobi> That's what I use
<horde> raylu: uh huh.  If cdrom0 is -s linked to cdro but cdrom is -s linked to cdrom0 thy is there a difference?
<horde> thy = why
<Ultima> I get a permission denied
<Ultima> Volume is corrupt
<ubuntu> as root?
<hakancen> arkadalar ubuntuya skypeyi nasl kurabilirim yardmc olurmusun
<Blu3> as edgy-seveas or feisty-seveas?
<Ultima> Can I run chkdsk on linux?
<ubuntu> fsck
<firecrotch> Ultima: It's called fsck
<Ryiel> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Yorokobi> Blu3, are you using edgy or feisty?
<ubuntu> fsck --help
<Ultima> uh?
<Blu3> feisty, herd 4 cd
<Ultima> I now get nothing
<Ultima> It comes up with fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<Yorokobi> Ultima, are you trying to mount a video DVD or data DVD?
<Ultima> no
<Ultima> I'm trying to fix my partition
<Ultima> WIth chkdsk
<Yorokobi> doh, got my conversations mixe
<Yorokobi> nevermind. Ultima
<ubuntu> ultima, you have installed ubuntu? or
<Ultima> not yet
<Ultima> My partition has a bad sector
<Ultima> and windows is hogging all the space
<Ultima> I Only got 7mb
<Ultima> partition space
<ubuntu> for that reason I advise to you that you use Hiren's boot
<ubuntu> is very good
<Ultima> I don't have really any CD's left
<mart81> Ultima: i hear bad things about partitioning a very full disk, watch out when you do that...
<Ultima> Its not full
<Ultima> Its got 60gb space left
<Ultima> though windows is hogging all the space
<mart81> ow, hehe
<Ultima> sda-1 is only 7mb
<ubuntu> you can formatear it
<Blu3> ah well, lunchtime, i'll figure it out later
<qbert_> im having a problem with adept, its not finding any packages
<Yorokobi> Ultima, you're going to have to find some way to resize the NTFS partition (or reinstall Windows on a smaller partition)
<Ultima> Partiton magic does it
<Ultima> And I only have a license for windows, I don't have the disc :(
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Ultima> When I bought my comp I only got Windows XP pre instaled
<ins-dragonclaw> I wonder if googling "Legal free windows download" would actually give results...
<ubuntu> you proved with debian
<ubuntu> or Knoppix
<Ultima> Well I could use TinyXP
<Ultima> Since its legal if you have a license
<Ultima> to use Windows XP
<horde> Ultima: you could try Usenet, Bittorrent, Ed2K
<Ultima> Couldn't Kubuntu install in the freespace?
<qbert> what would be a reasoin for adept not finding packages ?
<Ultima> and not affect windows
<ubuntu> not
<Yorokobi> Ultima, you'll need at least 2GB for (K)Ubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<raylu> Yorokobi: I think he means the freespace of his NTFS partition
<raylu> to which the answer is no
<ubuntu> min
<Yorokobi> ah, definitely no
<Ultima> Damn
<Ultima> Can I resize my free partiton
<Ultima> Can't Magic Partiton do it?
<fuzzy_logic> hellp
<fuzzy_logic> hello
<fuzzy_logic> i just have a little question
<crookshanks> there's a version mismatch in nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-source for i386 in every repository i've looked in so far, even though packages.ubuntu.com says that there isn't
<Yorokobi> Yes, PQMagic can do it
<crookshanks> kinda frustrating, X won't run with a mismatch
<firecrotch> !ask | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tm_T> crookshanks: what version?
<fuzzy_logic> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> fuzzy_logic: welcome aboard! (:
<crookshanks> Tm_T: i'm looking for 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2, but only 1.0.8774 exists for nvidia-kernel-source
<Tm_T> crookshanks: and release is...
<fuzzy_logic> will kubuntu 7.04 going to be released at the same time as ubuntu 7.04?
<Tm_T> fuzzy_logic: sure
<Tm_T> or atleast should
<crookshanks> Tm_T: according to the ubuntu package list, the release is 1.0.8776
<Tm_T> crookshanks: I mean what release of Kubuntu
<crookshanks> Tm_T: oh, edgy
<fuzzy_logic> im planning to install the kubuntu package on my current ubuntu install
<fuzzy_logic> will it work as stable as gnome?
<crookshanks> Tm_T: it seems to be available for download from the website, but it's not in my repository... i'll just download it and install it manually i guess
<Tm_T> crookshanks: err, do "apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<Tm_T> in terminal that is
<Tm_T> crookshanks: and tell the "installed: " line
<edemilson> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<crookshanks> Tm_T: 2.6.17.11
<edemilson> alguem pode me ajudar a resolver este problema
<fuzzy_logic> anyone?? help plz?
<Tm_T> crookshanks: and that's your kernel version too?
<crookshanks> Tm_T: yes
<crookshanks> Tm_T: the weird thing is that my nvidia-glx is 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2
<Tm_T> crookshanks: do the same to nvidia-glx package
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, KDE has been very stable for me. I've not used Gnome in a long time so I cannot offer a comparison
<ubuntu> edmilson
<Tm_T> crookshanks: hmm I wonder where the problem is
<fuzzy_logic> yorokobi: thanks ill give it a try
<ubuntu> you have synaptic open
<crookshanks> Tm_T: i've looked at some of the Packages.gz from mirrors, and they don't even have 1.0.8776 for nvidia-kernel-source
<edemilson> ok
<crookshanks> Tm_T: but if I do a package search on the website, it says it's there
<Tm_T> crookshanks: nvidia-kernel-source, err, I don't have that installed, so I guess it's not needed ;)
<crookshanks> Tm_T: it's needed to build the kernel module I thought
<spawn57> crookshanks: isn't the nvidia kernel module in linux-restricted-modules?
<Tm_T> it is
<crookshanks> hmm
<spawn57> pretty sure I used that to get the nvidia binary driver
<crookshanks> spawn57: I did a dpkg -L, I see a lot of nv-* rather than nvidia*
<Tm_T> crookshanks: linux-restricted-modules does contain nvidia drivers
<Tm_T> or atleast should
<spawn57> it does
<crookshanks> i see "/lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.17-11-generic/nvidia/nvidia.mod.o", is that it?
<spawn57> lemme check
<spawn57> I think it's nvidia.ko
<crookshanks> where as building the module with nvidia-kernel-source creates "/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/nvidia/nvidia.ko"
<zulik> cze
<crookshanks> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic doesn't have any nvidia.ko
<spawn57> i got nvidia-kernel-common
<spawn57> did you enable the restircted respositories?
<dwidmann> nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx should have them right?
<crookshanks> spawn57: yes
<spawn57> ah arlight
<crookshanks> dwidmann: i just did a search for nvidia.ko using the file searcher on the website, no package has it
<crookshanks> unless it's called something else
<Yorokobi> I have nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-kernel-source, and nvidia-glx installed
<crookshanks> Yorokobi: what version of nvidia-kernel-source?
<Yorokobi> 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2
<crookshanks> did you have to download it manually?
<Yorokobi> nope,
<spawn57> me neither
<dwidmann> perhaps it is something that is compiled during the installation ...
<crookshanks> wtf... something's screwy
<eagles0513875> ?
<crookshanks> what mirror are you guys using?
<dwidmann> us
<spawn57> nvidia-kernel-common doesn't show any .ko either
<spawn57> hong kong and japan here..
<Yorokobi> I didn't find any nvidia.ko on my system
<dwidmann> there's a rather strong possibility that it's one of the things made during the installation.
<Yorokobi> I am using the generic repo and my university's mirror
<dwidmann> dustin@terra:~$ locate nvidia.ko
<dwidmann> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<dwidmann> /usr/share/envy/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9631-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko
<dwidmann> /usr/share/envy/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9631-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nvidia.ko.cmd
<crookshanks> I'm pretty sure that nvidia.ko comes from building nvidia-kernel-source
<crookshanks> it's just that in my repositories the version of nvidia-kernel-source i need doesn't seem to exist
<dwidmann> I think it's only made when you build the source of the driver yourself, from the .run package provided on the nvidia website
<kozz> hmm, I might have missed something but the nvidia kernel module is in linux-restricted-modules
<dwidmann> (it has to compile something rather using your kernel headers during the installation afterall)
<zulik> where I found repositories for kubuntu 6.06 LTS
* compilerwriter is away: Gone away for now.
<crookshanks> well, I just downloaded it manually
<Jucato> !away > compilerwriter_a
<crookshanks> hopefully it'll build
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know if any of the less expensive RAID cards have good (K)ubuntu support?  Or do you basically need to get a card with full hardware RAID (like 3Ware)
<DaveDorm> wheeee
<DaveDorm> howdy peeps
<DaveDorm> I have forgotten how to force dpkg to take a package without dependencies
<aaroncampbell> I need RAID5 for probably 5-6 500G disks
<DaveDorm> I THOUGHT it was   dpkg --install <file> -force-all
<DaveDorm> but no joy
<DaveDorm> any ideas??
<crookshanks> thanks for your help guys
<Yorokobi> try dpkg -i --force-all <package>
<DaveDorm> that may have done it
<DaveDorm> thanks, Yorokobi
<Yorokobi> np, DaveDorm
<ludodu64> salut!
<ludodu64> je voudrais configurer ma conexion internet
<ludodu64> ya pas moyen?
<Yorokobi> ludodu64, try #kubuntu-fr
<Yorokobi> I do not know if anyone here speaks French
<Tm_T> and if does, still english only ;)
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: You do NOT want software RAID for that, you need a dedicted adaptor.
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Preferably with a good sized cache.
<vain> !kill_me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kill_me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> vain: , what are you trying?
<vain> erm
<vain> i am new arround here
<vain> and i don't know any amusing server
<vain> so i'm trying to have fun :)
<raylu> haha, ok
<r00t_> i intstalled the server version of ubuntu then decided i wanted a kde desktop,so i used aptitude to install kubuntu but im missing all the system utilites and lots of stuff on my menu,what should i do?
<equipo17> colombiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<equipo17> what's up
<Yorokobi> r00t_, how much extra stuff do you want?
<equipo17> go to googleee+
<aaroncampbell> thanks jhutchins ...do you know if there are any alternatives to 3ware?
<vain> google sUXXX big time :)
<Yorokobi> You could install the KDE meta-packages and get more than you need or use synaptic (or dselect) to pick and choose
<vain> but i still use it.yes.
<equipo17> 
<r00t_> Yorokobi: just things like konversation adapt the basic stuff htat comes with kubuntus not there,i dont even have anything really on my system menu
<r00t_> Yorokobi: i had to apt-get konversation
<Tm_T> vain: equipo17: if you like to play around, take separate channel ;)
<equipo17> hey
<Tm_T> this is support channel thanks
<equipo17> whats up
<Yorokobi> r00t_, I'd start with apt-get install kde-core
<r00t_> equipo17:  #ubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-offtopic ##offtopic
<r00t_> Yorokobi: thanks
<equipo17> speak spanish please
<equipo17> bryan lara
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<vain> TM-T:redirect me to a nice channel plz . :D
<r00t_> anyone know the name for the mac like bar that where the icons zoom out/in when you run the mouse over them?not the mac bar you can put on from the configure desktop menu
<Tm_T> vain: just join yourself
<Yorokobi> r00t_, I think that requires Xgl and Beryl/compiz
<aaroncampbell> Ok, I've been trying and trying to get the nVidia drivers working on my system.  It seems that maybe they don't support my card (8800GTS).  Until they do, is there any *other* way to get dual Widescreen (1680x1050) monitors working?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<vain> Tm_T:i said i'm new arround here,and i don't know any good one.
<vain> i thought u had something for me.
<r00t_> !es | equipo17:
<ubotu> equipo17:: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tm_T> vain: not really
<r00t_> vain, #kubuntu-offtopic ask there
<vain> okie
<alexi> hi people, im having a pmount issue. whenever i plug in a usb device it shows it in the file manager, but when i try and open the mount point i get: could not execute pmount
<r00t_> how do i undo all proposed changes in aptitude?
<vain> thx r00t
<alexi> is there a certain group for using pmount??
<r00t_> vain: if you start to type someones name in you can then pres tab,a little mark comes after it then when the user gets your message itll be red that way he sees it easyer,same thing with commands at the command line,welll they dont turn red but you get what i mean
<alexi> or would using gnome stop my usb devices from being mounted right?
<alexi> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<alexi> define normal user...
<alexi> :P
<pioter> cze
<sacha> wow
<alexi> anyone know about pmount?
<pioter> jest tu jakis polak
<sacha> ia ne polak
<sacha> ale russku znaju
<jhutchins> !pl | pioter
<sacha> alexi, es zapytannia?
<ubotu> pioter: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<alexi> nop
<pioter> pomozesz mi
<r00t_> !pl | sacha
<ubotu> sacha: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sacha> ubotu: ne nuzdajus
<ubotu> ne: Nice Editor, an easy-to-use and powerful editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.42-1 (edgy), package size 572 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<pioter> kto mi pomoze
<sacha> english chanal here?
<peaker> amarok's collection folders dialog only shows /media and /home
<peaker> How to add other places?
<Jucato> !hidden | peaker
<ubotu> peaker: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jhutchins> peaker: Look in the amarok help files.
<Jucato> sacha: yes. English only
<peaker> ah. thanks
<alexi> anyone know about pmount?
<Jucato> jhutchins: no. it's something Kubuntu did
<alexi> i cant access my usb devices
<jhutchins> alexi: never heard of it.
<r00t_> how do i undo all proposed changes in aptitude?
<pioter> kto mipomoze
<alexi> its whats used now so usb stuff goes automatically into /media
<Jucato> !pl | pioter
<ubotu> pioter: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sacha> pioter: /join #ubuntu-ru
<pioter> ale na stronie
<BluesKaj> I remember p-mount cartridges for turntables :)
<alexi> i lost all my groups the other wee
<alexi> k
<alexi> i wonder if thats why i cant auto mount usb stuff
<zulik> pioter:  what up?
<alexi> haha bash complete just killed gnome-terminal :P
<jhutchins> Jucato: Ok, I just figured out what you meant about Amarok and the hidden file tree.
<jhutchins> alexi: What you mean you "lost all your groups"?
<r00t_> how do i undo all proposed changes in aptitude?
<nico_> just quit aptitude?
<jhutchins> r00t_: Just close it without applying them.
<nico_> oh and hello btw :D
<alexi> i accidentally deleted all the groups my user was in.
<fr0nk> can somebody please help me either to get my virtualpc vm network support running or my charset fixed in order to use centericq properly? :D
<jhutchins> alexi: That could affect it.
<alexi> jhutchins: i just wondered if there might be a special group for auto mounting usb devices
<Yorokobi> fr0nk, the answer is gaim :)
<nico_> hm im not sure about gaim
<nico_> to instable for me
<jhutchins> alexi: I appear to be in: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<r00t_> jhutchins: i still have several broken packages that shouldent be there
<Gentix> I like to share a folder to a apple osx machine, how do I do this?? I've already installed samba
<alexi> ah ty jhutchins i'll try adding myself to plugdev!
<jhutchins> alexi: plugdev looks very likely.
<nico_> tried to fix all broken packages in the edit menu of aptitude?
<jhutchins> r00t_: I would use apt-get myself.
<nico_> oh aptitude
<nico_> wrong program :p
* Yorokobi is away: I am not here but thanks for trying
<fr0nk> Yorokobi: no :D i want centericq, or anyway my charset fixed
<fr0nk> &auml; for example does not work, too
<jhutchins> r00t_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<jhutchins> fr0nk: There is a #vmware channel.
<nico_> does anyone know how to use the 3ddesktop program
<nico_> ?
<jhutchins> !beryl | nico_
<ubotu> nico_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aaroncampbell> Ok, I've been trying and trying to get the nVidia drivers working on my system.  It seems that maybe they don't support my card (8800GTS).  Until they do, is there any *other* way to get dual Widescreen (1680x1050) monitors working?
<c1|freaky> nico_: u need to start it and bind it to some keystroke afaik
<nico_> i installed a 3ddesktop package with synaptic
<c1|freaky> nico_: search google i can't remember
<nico_> ok
<kugillu> Hi
<c1|freaky> its for a 3d view when switching between desktops
<nico_> even better then vista then, another proof ubuntu is better then windows
<aaroncampbell> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nico_> i just installed VLC, and made it my default mp3 program, works for me
<nico_> strange, 3ddesktop is a gnome package?
<nico_> i think i'm going to check the ubuntu-effects channel
<nico_> they must know
<francisco> quiero saber como programar un descodificador metronic
<nico_> i dont understand that
* Yorokobi is back (gone 00:11:33)
<inteliwasp> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<inteliwasp> is there a guide for beryl on 6.06?
<Yorokobi> inteliwasp, check beryl-project.org
<K`zan> Is there some way to get what I have here in edgy in some form I could bring feisty to the same point when I install that?
<Yorokobi> K`zan, this worked for me: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<Yorokobi> more precisely: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Thanks, checking now
<K`zan> Yorokobi: That too :) Thanks
<kothz> on 7.04, do i need to get rid of ubuntu-desktop in order to install kubuntu-desktop?
<fuzzy_logic> kothz: no
<Ionutz> !wiev ntfs partitions
<Ionutz> how to enter in ntfs partitions
<Ionutz> hey please heplme
<Ionutz> ntsf
<Ionutz> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ionutz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<fr0nk> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<snikker> someone can tell me the release date of kubuntu 7.04?
<fr0nk> sorry, no idea
<fr0nk> can someone please help me set up file sharing for windows machines?
<fr0nk> everything in the dialogue is disabled and since i'm using a german ui i can't read the message above because it's trunticated
<fr0nk> \o/
<jhutchins> Anybody here with a fresh install?
<jhutchins> How much space did it use?
<jl> ola
<AMSmith42> OK, so I tried to use Adept Installer to install Java. But since it has a license agreement in the shell, I botched it. Now I can't open Adept Installer because "another process" is using the package system. What process might I look for and try to kill?
<Ionutz> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ionutz> !streaming
<goorht> mhhh I know a command for apt-get
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goorht> I think you might find how by hiting an installation into your shell
<Ionutz> goorhtt please tel me
<BluesKaj> later gents ... beer to drink and some jammin' to do
<goorht> mhhhh
<Ionutz> tell me comand
<goorht> you are on Kubuntu??
<goorht> or ubuntu??
<Ionutz> yes
<goorht> k
<Ionutz> for 1st time
<Ionutz> :)
<goorht> ^^
<goorht> try
<goorht> sudo aptitude install <name of a package>
<goorht> mhhh just wait
<goorht> I m gonna check the command line
<Ionutz> ok
<Ionutz> wait....
<goorht> yep I got it
<goorht> try in the shell : sudo aptitude -f
<Sanne> AMSmith42: here's something your problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=%28java%29#head-12e8cdb525c86c6678c96be49c2014645615df9e
<AMSmith42> Thank you.
<Ionutz> and what it is
<Ionutz> ?
<Sanne> AMSmith42: you're welcome
<goorht> now you should be on a special page
<Ionutz> yes i see it
<Ionutz> but mebe i use now adeptmanager and i dont use shell
<goorht> mhhh
<goorht> don't think so
<goorht> using the shell is better you get more infos on problems
<Ionutz> but i can instal is from adept manager
<Ionutz> ?
<goorht> yeah try it
<Ionutz> select the pakage and press update ?
<Ionutz> this is all?
<goorht> normalle using -f should have fixed the problem
<goorht> yep
<AMSmith42> My problem isn't with installing Java. It is with adept installer (or the package system) being hung up. I've rebooted to no avail.
<goorht> try installing a package
<Hrontore> Okay i have a problem with atp
<Hrontore> apt
<goorht> what's it??
<leme-twra> any greek here
<Hrontore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12777/
<goorht> what is that??
<Ionutz> and where i can see that i instaled from admanager
<Ionutz> ?
<Hrontore> I added a repository and now it wont onpen
<Ionutz> sorry i confuzed
<Ionutz> and where i can see that i instaled from admanager
<Ionutz> and where i can see that i instaled from admanager?
<goorht> ???
<goorht> what??
<goorht> be more precise
<leme-twra> any greek here
<goorht> no sry
<Ionutz> if i install the pakage from adept manager where it apear
<Ionutz> sorry for my bad english
<goorht> just make a research of the package
<Hrontore> in your start menu
<Sanne> Hrontore: looks like there's something amiss with your /etc/apt/sources.list. Can you paste it to the pastebin?
<goorht> ionutz frend???
<goorht> french??
<Hrontore> i dont know how to do that
<Hrontore> when i cant open the packedge manager
<Ionutz> no rusian
<Ionutz> ;)
<goorht> k
<goorht> nobdy is perfect ^^
<Ionutz> i using lunux for 1 st tima
<Sanne> Hrontore: open it with a text editor, like so: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ionutz> time
<goorht> you ll see its gr8
<bruja8> hi guys,
<goorht> hi
<Sanne> Hrontore: and please type my name when replying so I get notified when you speak to me
<bruja8> i am trying to uninstall bcm43xx
<Ionutz> i think if i have instaled pakage i see it in K menu
<herken> salut
<herken> quelqu un parle francais?
<Ionutz> salut
<goorht> sudo aptitude remove --purge bcm43xx
<goorht> oui
<Hrontore> Sanne: got ya
<herken> dis j ai un gros probleme
<Ionutz> i think if i have instaled pakage i see it in K menu iti is true or no
<goorht> ok good Ionutz you did it
<herken> comment je fais pour rentr dedans??
<goorht> it is well installed
<Sanne> Hrontore: fine :). Did it open?
<bruja8> because i can't install ndiswrapper's dirver
<Ionutz> and now i want to see my partition in ntfs format ?
<goorht> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ionutz> how
<Hrontore> Sanne: yes it did, should i use pastbin?
<Ionutz> ?
<Sanne> Hrontore: yes, please
<goorht> mhhh that time it is too complicated
<goorht> take a look onto the wiki
<goorht> of ubuntu
<Ionutz>  <goorht> how u now it?
<Ionutz> how i can activate it?
<bruja8> guys, can you help me with ndiswrapper please?
<herken> jordo je fais comment pour rentr sur le canal que tu ma donner?
<pablos_> Somebody want to school me in how to upgrade python on a kubuntu box?  I haven't used .deb since 2001
<Ionutz> but i see the partitions, i cant intro in it
<Hrontore> Sanne:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12780/ (there is also a a backup source.list should i restore that?)
<Ionutz> someone please help me
<bruja8> pablos_ go to adept manager
<goorht> ok
<goorht> last time and I go
<goorht> ionutz
<pablos_> bruja8: can I use that from a shell?
<Ionutz> ok
<goorht> sudo fdisk -l
<herken> someone can me say how save the nvidia.run driver because kate run and it's say to me it's a corrupt file can't save it! :((
<goorht> you type that
<bruja8> do apt-get --help to see your options pablo_
<Yorokobi> pablos_, if you're using a shell, dselect is a good tool (with a learning curve :) )
<diego> ola
<makuseru> how can i change the boot order in my grub
<goorht> you should find a ntfs partition
<pablos_> OK, will dselect let me choose a version?
<Yorokobi> pablos_, yes
<Ionutz> i type it
<diego> aguem poderia me passa  o amsn
<herken> please help me :(
<goorht> give me the answer
<goorht> herken google it
<Ionutz> i see the partitions and hdd
<goorht> it is not difficult to find on the internet
<goorht> ok
<goorht> you should find a ntsf partition
<r00t_> i intstalled the server version of ubuntu then decided i wanted a kde desktop,so i used aptitude to install kubuntu but im missing all the system utilites and lots of stuff on my menu,what should i do?theres nho adapt no control panel no sytem utils etc
<herken> i have search for this!
<Ionutz> ok e see it
<goorht> ok then
<Sanne> Hrontore: no, let's look at what's wrong with your current one first. Look at line 1, that's a wrong format entry.
<Ionutz> i have 2 ntfs
<goorht> you make
<Ionutz> 100 gb and 12 gb
<david> I've installed gspca driver for my sony vaio webcam (motioneye) and the driver works but the camera controls don't. Any ideas?
<Hrontore> Sanne: delete and save?
<goorht> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<Yorokobi> r00t_, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Ionutz> type it?
<Hrontore> Sanne: I mean the first line remove it?
<goorht> yeah
<Ionutz> ok
<r00t_> Yorokobi: i think im missin a large number of packages and im just wondering what i did wrong
<goorht> then open a new shell
<AMSmith42> dpkg --configure -a basically reset the package system and I was able to get into adept installer. Thanks Sanne.
<Sanne> Hrontore: You can, but then you would need to retrace your steps with wine. We can do it together.
<diego> help
<Hrontore> Sanne: okay what next
<goorht> and type sudo mkdir /the path you want
<david> Anyone using gspca driver for webcam?
<Ionutz> aa have open fstab-kate
<Yorokobi> r00t_, you can use synaptic (or dselect, which is already installed) to search for KDE packages. Most start with kde and kde-
<Sanne> AMSmith42: cool, glad it worked. Though, there#s a problem when installing Java with Adept, as I read, so you might want to use the command line for that, if needed.
<goorht> Nickserv
<Ionutz> r: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 16
<goorht> ???
<goorht> does it opened
<goorht> ????
<goorht> a file
<bruja8> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sanne> Hrontore: I guess you want to add a line for wine to your sources.list?
<Ionutz> no
<Ionutz> no
<bruja8> sory, thought i was typing in a aterminal
<Hrontore> Sanne: yes WINE on my system is outdated
<Ionutz> another way u now?
<goorht> mhhh
<AMSmith42> Sanne: Yes, I saw that and had trouble too. I've done it with the command line before with both Sun's method and apt-get. Both are kind of a pain.
<goorht> ok
<fuzzy_logic> hi all
<fuzzy_logic> 1 question
<fuzzy_logic> i installed kubuntu-package.. but when i try to sign in with kde i get the following message "Could not start kstartupconfig. Please check your installation."
<goorht> try sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<AMSmith42> Sanne: I've done it with Adept too, for that matter.
<makuseru> how can i change the boot order in my grub?
<Sanne> Hrontore: ok, I prefer to not let scripts do that, so we will do it manually. First let's look what's in that file that was referenced on the first line you deleted. In a browser, type this: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/edgy.list
<Sanne> AMSmith42: hmm, I remember installing java from the cli with no problems.
<bruja8> can someone help me get my wirelss working please?
<Ionutz> Permission denied
<Ionutz> ?
<Ionutz> but i am a admin
<goorht> ???
<Hrontore> Sanne: I haven't deleted anything yet
<goorht> should should have to type your password
<Ionutz> no
<Ionutz> fuck
<Ionutz> sorry
<Sanne> Hrontore: ok, then we do it later. Please go to the location I said with a browser and look what's in there.
<LegolasV> So I'm using the nv driver in my X.org, and not the nvidia one (I've got an older Nvidia GeForce, so that'd be nvidia-glx-legacy) but things like SuperTux and TuxRacer get extreme slow. But when I switch to the nvidia one I only can go up to 800x600 and now I have 1280x1024. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong, or is it just beter to stick with what I have?
<goorht> ....
<goorht> you didn't type your password
<goorht> ????
<Hrontore> Sanne: Done
<Hrontore> ## WineHQ - Ubuntu 6.10 "edgy eft"
<Hrontore> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<Hrontore> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<AMSmith42> Sanne: If you use Adept, you have to click "Show Details" to see the license agreement. My screen wasn't big enough, so I couldn't see all of it to get to the [OK]  in the command line. It is all good now.
<Ionutz> a dont see pas place
<Ionutz> ok where i can found documentation about it
<goorht> just google it you ll find
<Sanne> Hrontore: you might recognize this are two lines in the same format as the other lines in sources.list? That's for the wine repository. So just copy that and add it to your sources.list, then delete the first line, save, and, if you want, paste the new sources.list to the pastebin.
<goorht> i think within a minute you ll have infos on it
<goorht> bye have to go
<Ionutz> ok thx much
<eagles0513875> i need help setting up a dhcp server
<Tux> ubuntu-effects is a sleep channel?
<Sanne> AMSmith42: that's good to know. I don't use Adept, but it's good to know how to help others. Thanks.
<Hrontore> Sanne: I dont seem to have rights to save the document
<Sanne> Hrontore: then you didn't open it with kdesu? Close kate, then type in a konsole or the run dialog: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<enry> hi
<eagles0513875> is it rather easy  to set up a dhcp server
<The_Machine> I screwed up.  I was trying to get an NTFS External USB drive to work with kubuntu - didn't really work, so i finally undid all of the instructions i was following and was able to reformat as ext3 drive.  Now it doesn't seem to be mounting when I plug it into the USB port.  Can someone help me make it so that it automounts when plugged in again?  (to /media/ and shows up as an icon on my desktop, etc?)
<Ionutz> ii mounted hdd drive but i cant intro in it
<Hrontore> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12784/ (changes done and apt opened without error)
<Ionutz> "u dont have enought permision"
<Sanne> Hrontore: please wait with apr, we're not done
<Ionutz> what is the problem
<Ionutz> ?
<Hrontore> Sanne: Okay
<Ionutz> someone now it?
<Yorokobi> !ru | Ionutz
<ubotu> Ionutz:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Sanne> Hrontore: two more things: 1: Line 3 is a dapper source (dapper-commercial), although the rest is edgy. You might want to change this to read edgy-commercial
<Sanne> Hrontore: tell me when done
<Hrontore> Sanne: (Done) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12785/
<fuzzy_logic> hi.. i just installed the kubuntu-package.. but when i try to login i get this message: "Could not load kstartupconfig. Please check your installation."
<fuzzy_logic> anyone help plz?
<Sanne> Hrontore: 2: I see you have already enabled universe and multiverse in line 5, that's fine. To get security updates for universe, you might want to remove the '#' sign from lines 35 and 36
<fuzzy_logic> can anyone help me plz?
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, it sounds like you're probably missing some packages. sudo apt-get install kde-core kdebase
<eagles0513875> anyon know how to setup a dhcp server
<Hrontore> Sanne: (changes made) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12786/
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, you may have to read the dhcpd docs
<tdn> Can I use hibernate if I use LUKS to encrypt my swap partition with a random key?
<eagles0513875> do u have a link
<william> Hi all, does anyone know which program I have to us to remotecontrol my Kubuntu system using RDP via win XP
<Sanne> Hrontore: looks good so far. Now we need to update the package list. Open a konsole and type: sudo apt-get update
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi: thanx it is installing
<Hrontore> Sanne: working
<Hrontore> Sanne: done
<Sanne> Hrontore: cool. Now you should be able to continue normally with your installations.
<fuzzy_logic> ehm.. that didn't work
<Hrontore> Sanne: danka
<Sanne> Hrontore: :) bitte schn (you're welcome)
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi: what you suggested didn't work. can you help me?
<Yorokobi> okay fuzzy_logic : sudo apt-get install kdedesktop
<Yorokobi> ... or, format and re-install with a Kubuntu ISO :)
<Sanne> Yorokobi, fuzzy_logic: isn't it kubuntu-desktop?
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi i'm not going to do that.. i am against reinstalling systems
<Yorokobi> could be, I meant kdesktop
<Dasnipa`> Yorokobi, dont you mean kubuntu-desktop
<fuzzy_logic> yes, Sanne, it is kubuntu-desktop
<Sanne> :)
<fuzzy_logic> i've already installed that
<Dasnipa`> fuzzy_logic, so now all you have to do is log out and select boot with kde
<Dasnipa`> and poof
<darx> greetins folks
<fuzzy_logic> anyone have other solution to my problem? I installed kubuntu-desktop, but when i want to startup in kde i get the following message: "Could not start kstartupconfig. Please check your installation."
<darx> how can i run a startup script in KDE?
<fuzzy_logic> Dasnipa: i installed it, read my msg
<Sanne> fuzzy_logic: I remember reading something about this problem. I will investigate, sec
<darx> better yet, how can i run one just before login
<fuzzy_logic> tnx
<darx> its like i cant ifup my interface without --force for some reason
<LegolasV> fuzzy_logic: could it have to do something with permissions in your home dir? I've had a situation like that on a debian installation
<darx> ifup says its already configured but without a working connection
<fuzzy_logic> LegolasV: that was suggested previously, but unfourunatly that was not the case. the permissions weren't good, but after setting them the right way it still didn't work
<fuzzy_logic> shall i maybe try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop package?
<crparr> Hi! What is the correct way to configure my laptop, so that it uses the external monitor (when present), otherwise the lcd flat panel?
<fuzzy_logic> darx: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=13100&sid=8a111a781cedcb91aebecbc854cb7048
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, do you have /usr/bin/kstartupconfig ?
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi: yes i do
<darx> fuzzy_logic: thanks man
<Sanne> fuzzy_logic: can't find it again, but found this, maybe you get some ideas from that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1725114  Other than that, I don't know, sorry.
<Yorokobi> Then it probably is not a package problem ...
<fuzzy_logic> Sanne: ok.. thanks anyway for the trouble
<fuzzy_logic> darx: np
<Sanne> fuzzy_logic: you're welocme :)
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi: any suggestions what it is then?
<Hrontore> Sanne: I've tried to use glxgears to see frame rates but they dont appear, the gears do the rates dont
<fuzzy_logic> maybe it is because of the permissions of kstartupconfig? the group is root and it has only read-only rights
<Arwen> Hrontore, glxgears -printfps
<Sanne> Hrontore: listen to Arwen :)
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4600 2007-02-05 22:58 /usr/bin/kstartupconfig*
<AaronCampbell> How can I either: a) boot to a comamnd prompt *or* b) pass extra parameters to startx when booting (startx -- -logverbose 6)?
<Arwen> anyone here tried using cinelerra?
<Hrontore> :D
<Arwen> Hrontore, btw, glxgears is NOT a benchmark
<darx> now that i know how to run scripts at each session, here comes my first shell script.... i'm soo excited.. wish me luck
<darx> :)
<fuzzy_logic> sudo: please use single character options
<fuzzy_logic> sudo: illegal option `-rwxr-xr-x'
<fuzzy_logic> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<fuzzy_logic> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<fuzzy_logic>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi that's what i get after running your command
<Yorokobi> :) that wasn't a command
<Arwen> fuzzy_logic, what were you trying to do?
<fuzzy_logic> oh lool
<fuzzy_logic> what was it then?
<Yorokobi> sudo chmod 0766 /usr/bin/kstartupconfig
<darx> fuzzy_logic: you could get banned for pasting that much
<Yorokobi> try that
<fuzzy_logic> darx really? why
<Arwen> darx, now now, lets not point the banstick at anyone
<darx> Arwen: i'm sorry IRC noob
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi i'm gonna try to log into kde now.. let ya know if it works
<darx> fuzzy_logic: accept my sincere apologies
<Yorokobi> crap, I can't do math, hold on fuzzy_logic
<Arwen> fuzzy_logic, that said, use pastebin.ca instead of dumping stuff to the channel
* fuzzy_logic accepts it ;)
<Arwen> fuzzy_logic, chmod 0755 /usr/bin/kstartupconfig
<Yorokobi> it should be sudo chmod 0755 /usr/bin/kstartupconfig
<fuzzy_logic> what is pastebin.cs?
<Tm_T> darx: you're not the one to use ban threath, ok? ;(
<Arwen> fuzzy_logic, pastebin.ca is a website for dumping large amounts of text :-)
<fuzzy_logic> lol haha that's a nice one arwen
<fuzzy_logic> im gonna try.. brb
<darx> Tm_T: I'm sorry.. I didn't know IRC was well moderated
<darx> Tm_T: And it wasn't a threat
<Tm_T> darx: ;)
<materva> I am having difficulties setting up bluetooth with my ubuntu ultimate 1.3  does anyone know how to set up the bluetooth?   I am just trying to pair some gadgets together.  thanks
<fuzzy_logic> man this crap still doesn't work
<Arwen> haha
<Tm_T> !ohmy
<fuzzy_logic> i get the same message
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<darx> Tm_T: there was a time when i care little about pissing people off.. but i had my fair share of abrasions with the authority and i knwo better
<Hrontore> Ran glxgears -printfps and the comp hardlocked
<Tm_T> darx: heh, know the feeling
<fuzzy_logic> aight ubotu.. sorry :)
<fuzzy_logic> anyone have ideas? shall i reinstall the kubuntu-desktop package? would that work?
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, at this point it probably won't hurt :)
<darx> fuzzy_logic: i don't know if you know this but ubotu is a bot..
<Hrontore> Im trying to get a radeon 9600 working
<fuzzy_logic> darx i do :)
<darx> cool
<Hrontore> Arwen: glxgears -printfos caused a hard lock, what should i do
<Yorokobi> gotta show respect to the bot
<Arwen> um.... fix your drivers
<darx> ahh.. its awkward in here..brb
<fuzzy_logic> :) @ darx
<Hrontore> Arwen: how for a radeon 9600
<Arwen> dunno how, what does glxinfo | grep direct say?
<Hrontore> Im using cuase thats what i got
<fuzzy_logic> reinstalled.. brb
<fuzzy_logic> doesn't work
<fuzzy_logic> but i just reinstalled the kubuntu-desktop package.. not the packages that came with it
<Hrontore> Arwen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12791/
<fuzzy_logic> how can i do that in 1 click?
<tux> close call there
<Arwen> Hrontore, you typed it wrong, it's glxinfo | grep direct
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, 1 click == Amazon.com to me
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi: uhh.. don't get that one?
<Yorokobi> CLI: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, neither do I
<Hrontore> Arwen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12793/ Uhh, no?
<fuzzy_logic> lol
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi, was that for me?
<Yorokobi> the CLI one, yes
<Arwen> Hrontore, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fuzzy_logic> i did it.. didn't get any feedback from the terminal dough.. is that normal?
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi?
<u0733317> psaposd
<u0733317> saposssssssssssssssssss
<fuzzy_logic> lol
<fuzzy_logic> someone's testing :P
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, yes?
<Yorokobi> I was reading http://worsethanfailure.com/Articles/That_0x27_s_Not_Totally_What_I_Meant.aspx and got distracted
<Tm_T> u0733317: english please
<Hrontore> Arwen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12796/
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, okay, I just read through the history. Pardon me, its been a long day already ... and, honestly, I don't know.
<fuzzy_logic> doesn't matter, Yorokobi, know that feeling
<fuzzy_logic> brb
<Hrontore> Arwen: so, want to run line 15?
<Arwen> Hrontore, where it says 'Driver "ati"', replace ati with radeon
<stevethepirate> Can someone please pm me.. I need some help but can't keep up with a conversation on my phone...
<fuzzy_logic> #@$@#!@
* fuzzy_logic is getting sick 'n tired of this kde-thing
<Arwen> lol
<tux2> kde rules
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, have you looked at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE ??
<stevethepirate> How do i add ftp.leg.uct.ac.za as a apt-get mirror?
<Sanne> fuzzy_logic: I believe in the forum thread I linked to somebody had a solution in the last post.
<Arwen> stevethepirate, err, try deb ftp.leg.uct.ac.za edgy main - we really can't say without more details
<Tm_T> !repositories | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fuzzy_logic> can you re-link please? i closed the window in between
<Tm_T> hmm, might be wrong ;)
<stevethepirate> Dude. I can't go to websites.. My internet is dead..
<Hrontore> Arwen: for some reason kdesu /etc/X11/xorg.conf  wont opent he doc
<Arwen> Hrontore, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stevethepirate> 'm running edgy though
<Arwen> stevethepirate, if you have no Internet connection, why do you care about repositories? lol
<Hrontore> oops
<stevethepirate> Can someone please help?
<stevethepirate> Since that mirror is local for me.. Its on my lan
<Arwen> stevethepirate, ask your network admin
<Hrontore> Arwen: made the changes
<Arwen> Hrontore, restart X - ctrl + alt + backspace
<Arwen> if it fails, you'll end up on the console
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, you could change the archive.ubuntu.com entries to your mirror
<aaroncampbell_> Is there a good visual diff program for kubuntu?  Something line winmerge for linux?
<stevethepirate> Fuck. Dude. Please help.. He's not here. Its close on 10 at night and i need linux to work so i can do my work.
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fuzzy_logic> Sanne: can you re-link please?
<Sanne> fuzzy_logic: sec
<fuzzy_logic> ok
<stevethepirate> Ya. In there now with nano
<fuzzy_logic> sanne.. u like.. female?
<Arwen> stevethepirate, edit /etc/apt/sources.list - like I said, we can't help you because apt lines for different repositories are well... different
<Sanne> fuzzy_logic:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1725114
<stevethepirate> Could you not look at the server and tell my what to put please'
<Arwen> is it public?
<Sanne> stevethepirate: I might be able to contruct the deb line for you, sec
<stevethepirate> Yes. Its public.
<Arwen> stevethepirate, ah, it's not an Ubuntu repository...
<Sanne> Arwen: here is the ubuntu directory with "dists": ftp://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu/
<Arwen> or not
<stevethepirate> What lines must i add?
<Arwen> stevethepirate, deb ftp://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu edgy main multiverse restricted universe
<Sanne> stevethepirate: please wait, I'm working on it
<Hrontore> Arwen: now what?
<Sanne> stevethepirate: or listen to arwen ;)
<Arwen> Hrontore, check if it works - glxinfo | grep direct
<Arwen> stevethepirate, also, repeat that line with edgy-backports, edgy-proposed, edgy-security, and edgy-updates instead of edgy
<Hrontore> Arwen
<Hrontore> Arwen: now
<Hrontore> Arwen: no
<Arwen> Hrontore, ..........................
<fuzzy_logic> Sanne i did what the poster suggested.. brb
<stevethepirate> How do i check if its working?
<Sanne> fuzzy_logic: ok
<Hrontore> rod@rod-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Hrontore> direct rendering: No
<Hrontore> rod@rod-desktop:~$
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, apt-get update
<Arwen> Hrontore, are you on a livecd by any chance?
<Yorokobi> er, sudo apt-get update (one way among many)
<Hrontore> Arwen: no, this is an install
<stevethepirate> Nice. Thanks people.. One problem sorted out.
<hazard> That's awful damned annoying, when I ghost my name, and you try again to take it.
<Arwen> Hrontore, hmm........ guess your only option left is !binarydrivers
<stevethepirate> Okay.. Now. How do i install ntfs reading?
<Hrontore> Arwen: dun dun dunn
<stevethepirate> To read off my other partition.. A windows one.
<Arwen> stevethepirate, uh, you need to add the ntfs-fuse repository which will require net access
<fuzzy_logic> it is a big day in the history of (k)ubuntu.. fuzzy_logic is RUNNING KDE!
* fuzzy_logic is happy
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, $ man mount :)
<stevethepirate> Can't i apt-get it?
* fuzzy_logic thanks Sanne too much!
<Sanne> Arwen: for reading? that's possible out of the box, isn't it?
<Arwen> Sanne, he wants write, no?
<Sanne> fuzzy_logic: haha, did it work? cool.
* digital_logic is digital.
<stevethepirate> Well. Writing too.
<fuzzy_logic> thank you sanne.. i have to go now..
<fuzzy_logic> bye and thanks again!
<stevethepirate> This ftp has a lot of stuff on.
<Sanne> Arwen: heh, he said read, but ... you anticipated that's not enough :)
<Sanne> fuzzy_logic: you're welcome, take care
<fuzzy_logic> u2
<Arwen> stevethepirate, well, look for ntfs-3g
<Sanne> :)
<stevethepirate> Hello' sorry i need to read and write to ntfs
<stevethepirate> Okay got ntfs-3g. Now what?
<stevethepirate> Fstab or something?
<Arwen> stevethepirate, yeah, one sec
<stevethepirate> K
* stevethepirate waits for Arwen
<Arwen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 - stevethepirate
<Arwen> skip down to "3. manual configuration"
<stevethepirate> Sorry.. I can't open that..
<Arwen> ???
<stevethepirate> No internet.
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> how are you HERE.
<Arwen> stevethepirate, how're you talking here?
<spitwise> heh
<stevethepirate> I'm off cellphone here.
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<spitwise> burn
<stevethepirate> And my cellphone browser is not setup
<stevethepirate> Could you just line by line it to me in pm
<stevethepirate> ?
<matutano> hi guys, I'm having problems while trying to connect into wireless network using knetworkmanager, it stalls on 28% , I've seen this problem over the net but I can't find nothing usefull
<Arwen> stevethepirate, add a line to your fstab (/etc/fstab) that reads "/dev/<partition with ntfs> /mnt/<newfoldername> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0"
<Arwen> this is assuming you're in the USA
<stevethepirate> How do i know the dev number'
<Arwen> stevethepirate, ..................
<Arwen> stevethepirate, fdisk -l
<Arwen> look for the entry that says ntfs
<stevethepirate> Got it.
<Hrontore> Arwen: where do i get a binary driver?
<Arwen> !ati | Hrontore
<ubotu> Hrontore: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stevethepirate> Okay. Added that line. What now?
<stevethepirate> Do i need to make a mount folder?
<Yorokobi> matutano, that seems to be a quirk with knetworkmanager in 6.10 when connecting to WPA-enabled wifi networks. I end up restarting it until it works
<Arwen> stevethepirate, yeah, where I said /mnt/emptyfoldername, you need to make the folder
<Arwen> e.g. "sudo mkdir /mnt/windows"
<stevethepirate> Thats exactly what i called it ... :-)
<stevethepirate> Okay. Done.
<stevethepirate> Now?
<matutano> Yorokobi, really? reebooting the computer?
<stevethepirate> Hello?
<Arwen> stevethepirate, umount /dev/<windowsdevice>> && mount -a
<Arwen> as root
<Yorokobi> matutano, no. Restart knetworkmanager or retry the connection
<matutano> oh ok
<matutano> lol
<matutano> but I must do that every time? Yorokobi or once it works its fine everytime?
<stevethepirate> Says '/dev/sda1 not mounted'
<Arwen> stevethepirate, oh, be careful if it's your Windows partition that you're trying to write, if you aren't careful, you might seriousl fsck up
<Arwen> stevethepirate, ok, then just do mount -a
<stevethepirate> Will this fuck my windows partition up?
<Yorokobi> matutano, I ended up doing it a lot when I was using WPA2-TKIP but less so with WPA ... I'm not sure if its a WPA problem, or a kwallet problem, or a dhcp problem ...
<Arwen> stevethepirate, only if you're not careful
<Arwen> also, this is #kubuntu, we don't say "fuck", we say "fsck"
<Yorokobi> !ohmy | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Yorokobi> :)
<Yorokobi> I like that one
<stevethepirate> Okay.. Now how do  make my music work?
<Daisuke_Ido> stevethepirate: as far as...
<stevethepirate> Sorry about the swearing..
<stevethepirate> Just loaded my music into amarok.
<Arwen> !mp3 | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stevethepirate> But when i play something no sound comes out.
<stevethepirate> Dude. About the internet.....
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> stevethepirate, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Arwen> also, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, and maybe amarok-xine ...
<Daisuke_Ido> aww, mplayer rather than amarok?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, you can't play DVDs with amarok......
<stevethepirate> Okay.. Got the codecs. Still no sound coming out of the computer.
<Arwen> stevethepirate, sound card?
<stevethepirate> Onboard.
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, is the volume turned up ? (not to sound condescending but it happens)
<Arwen> stevethepirate, ^^
<stevethepirate> Jokes. Got it working.. Was faulty cable.
<Arwen> ha, you failed it
<Arwen> Yorokobi, high five :-)
<stevethepirate> Ya. The volume was down.. So i alsamixered it
<Yorokobi> back at ya Arwen
<Arwen> stevethepirate, oh yeah, if you wanna play dvds, you probably also want libdvdcss2, dunno if your local ftp has it though
<RoyB72> anyone got an idea where I get xwinwrap from?
<Arwen> why is it that you have no net access?
<stevethepirate> How do i kill a process?
<Arwen> stevethepirate, pkill, killall, killl
<Arwen> any of those
<stevethepirate> Well. I need to kill amarok
<Arwen> why?
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, pkill amarokapp
<Arwen> stevethepirate, please don't say because you don't know how to turn it off?
<stevethepirate> Sweet. By mistake added my whole harddrive
<Yorokobi> That could take a while to look through :)
<Arwen> oh yeah, feisty now has ntfs-3g in main repositories, right?
<stevethepirate> Okay.. Can i get office2007 running in linux through wine or something?
<Arwen> stevethepirate, NO
* Daisuke_Ido blinks
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you WANT to?
<Arwen> Office runs in wine up to 2002, get oo.o
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, why aren't you just using Windows?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, probably because MS Office is simply better
<stevethepirate> Okay. How do i get openoffice?
<Arwen> stevethepirate, what Yorokobi said
<Arwen> stevethepirate, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org ?
<Arwen> or just apps -> office -> oo.o app
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: office is better, i'll give you that.  but why 2007?
<stevethepirate> Lol.. It is here indeed
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, dunno :-\
<stevethepirate> I have most of my documents in .docx form...
<stevethepirate> Should i get xine, vlc or mplayer?
<AmyRose> Now I 	finallty	 understand why Konversation is better than XChat
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Office is better then what?
<rstanca> AmyRose: why?
<stevethepirate> What to use to watch dvd's
<AmyRose> rstanca: XChat doesn't do message formatting
<rdk> Hello. I'd like to upgrade my Kubuntu Dapper to Edgy. What should I do?
<AmyRose> XChat also makes it harder to issue multiple ChanServ commands at once too
<stevethepirate> Hello?
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: overall, office is still better than OO.o
<Daisuke_Ido> but not office 2007.
<AmyRose> stevethepirate: www.getautomatix.com
<Daisuke_Ido> NO!
<Daisuke_Ido> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<AmyRose> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<AmyRose> Oh,  learned that the hard way
<stevethepirate> People. What program should i use to watch dvd's ?
<Daisuke_Ido> kaffeine, i suppose
<AmyRose> stevethepirate: Kaffeine and the codecs you can install in Automatix
<Daisuke_Ido> eek!
<Hrontore> Arwen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12798/
<Daisuke_Ido> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stevethepirate> What about vlc?
<rdk> There is apt-get dist upgrade command. What does it work?
<Daisuke_Ido> vlc is very nice
<rstanca> AmyRose: konversation has issues with ChanServ too, e.g first joins a channel and the registers me
<Arwen> Hrontore, sudo
<AmyRose> rstanca: I haven't had such problems o.o
<Arwen> anyone, I mounted an ntfs partition as gid=fuse, and I'm in the fuse group, but I can't access it...
<Daisuke_Ido> should probably check for updates...
<stevethepirate> Whats its name? Vlc or vlcplayer or what?
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Hrontore> AAAHHH dont leave me arwen
<raffytaffy> if i compile new kernel do i have to reinstall TOR and Privoxy?
<Hrontore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12799/
<stevethepirate> Is there a decent linux dc client?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, jackpot!
<Daisuke_Ido> stevethepirate: there is
<stevethepirate> Called?
<Daisuke_Ido> dc++
<stevethepirate> Lol.
<Daisuke_Ido> linuxdcpp.berlios.de
<stevethepirate> Okay. That was not highergrade..
<aaroncampbell_> can I change "runlevel" (that might be a redhat term)?  Basically, I want to shutdown (maybe even restart) to a command prompt (no X), but have it still boot like normal next time
<Daisuke_Ido> it's actually nicer than the windows client
<Yorokobi> AaronCampbell, man runlevel
<stevethepirate> How do i get it?
<Daisuke_Ido> let me look, i don't know if it's in the repos
<neil__> anyone good at compiling apps here?
<stevethepirate> Dai.. How do i get it?
<neil__> got a prob i just cant fix
<stevethepirate> Gcc
<neil__> Downloaded mp3splt-gtk..
<neil__> Ive installed build-essential, and several dev libraries it required
<neil__> But it doesnt seem to be able to find libogg, even tho ive installed it
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell_, or man telinit
<neil__> ./configure output:
<neil__> ./configure: line 21448: syntax error near unexpected token `,{'
<neil__> ./configure: line 21448: `XIPH_PATH_OGG(,{ { echo "$as_me:$LINENO: error: Ogg needed! Download the latest version of libogg at http://www.xiph.org" >&5'
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<Daisuke_Ido> stevethepirate: check out the source via cvs and compile
<Daisuke_Ido> not a great solution, i know
<stevethepirate> I have no clue what you just said
<Yorokobi> neil__, where is it looking for libogg ?
<neil__> Yorokobi: I dont know, but that sounds like the problem, as I didnt add libogg from synaptic unlike the rest..
<neil__> How do I check, or tell it where to look?
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure you install the -dev package
<Yorokobi> locate libogg
<neil__> neil@cascade:~/mp3splt-project/libmp3splt$ whereis libogg
<neil__> libogg: /usr/lib/libogg.a /usr/lib/libogg.la /usr/lib/libogg.so /usr/local/lib/libogg.so /usr/local/lib/libogg.la /usr/local/lib/libogg.a
<neil__> shall I do locate too?
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, may have hit it
<stevethepirate> Dai.. What do i do?
<Daisuke_Ido> stevethepirate: http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/document.php?id=1
<Daisuke_Ido> wait
<Daisuke_Ido> no web, i forgot
<stevethepirate> I can't open web pages... No internet
<Yorokobi> neil__, do you have the libogg??-dev package installed ? But, back to my original question, where is the app that you're compiling looking for the lib?
<neil__> I don't know where its looking, or how to find out
<neil__> and from what I can see, a -dev package doesnt exist
<mervteck> ok is anyone here good with cedega, the cedega IRC channel is worthless
<neil__> i think libogg /is/ the dev package
<Yorokobi> neil__, check the configure script (or its output)
<Yorokobi> neil__, if you get it working, let me know if it is worth owning
<Daisuke_Ido> neil__: sudo apt-get install libogg-dev
<Yorokobi> neil__, strike my last comment,
<neil__> libogg-dev is already the newest version.
<neil__> apparently...
<neil__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12752/ It says this before compiling, but I don't know what it means...
<Daisuke_Ido> then you have the dev package
<neil__> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, guess I do.. its like it's looking in the wrong place
<Yorokobi> neil__, try LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/libogg.so ./configure
<stevethepirate> Whats the name of that program that opens a console when you press F12 ?
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, yakuake
<neil__> Yorokobi: same error :(
* Daisuke_Ido dances
<Daisuke_Ido> finally!  K3B 1.0!
<Yorokobi> yeah, not surprised
<neil__> this is the line from configure that checks for ogg:
<neil__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12804/
<neil__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12805/ oops missed a bit
<Yorokobi> okay neil__ try LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib ./configure
* Yorokobi is shooting in the dark
<neil__> same :) hehe
<neil__> I don't understand the code in configure, not used to the syntax, so cant really help myself..
<enry> good night!
<stevethepirate> Whats a good ssh server?
<stevethepirate> Cheers
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, openssh
<Yorokobi> or, if you want to pay for it Tectia
<stevethepirate> What do i type to download it?
<AaronCampbell> Does kubuntu have an equivolant to inittab?
<Yorokobi> AaronCampbell, upstart is probably what you're looking for
<AaronCampbell> I want to set it to boot to a prompt rather than X
<Yorokobi> at least, I think that's what its called
<Yorokobi> AaronCampbell, add exit 0 to the 2nd line of /etc/init.d/(k|g)dm
<stevethepirate> What do i apt-get to get openssh?
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, apt-get install openssh-server
<stevethepirate> How do i get nvidia drivers?
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, sudo dselect
<Yorokobi> Update
<Yorokobi> Select
<Yorokobi> Then use / and search
<Irayo> Okay, I have a file set to mode 770 (rwxrwx---) owned by 'bob' and in group 'bob'.  User 'jim' is in group 'bob'.  How come jim can't read the file, even though he's in a group with read access?
<Yorokobi> That was a bit laconic but at the moment, it seems like a good way to get you started stevethepirate
<pollyo> If I decide to install Gnome in addition to KDE will it allow me to select what desktop to startup in?
<PhinnFort> pollyo: yes, it should
<PhinnFort> when you log in, you select either a gnome or kde session
<stevethepirate> Can you help with that nvidia driver setup please...
<stdin> Irayo: has "jim" logged out and back in since he was added to group "bob" ?
<Irayo> stdin: err, well, "jim" is my KDE user, so no ... I'll try that
<stevethepirate> How would i install my nvidia graphics drivers'
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neil__> Yorokobi: found a set of .debs on the authors site
<neil__> they seem to work better
<stevethepirate> I can't dude.. No internet..
<Yorokobi> neil__, that's convenient
<mervteck> can anyone tell me if this wishlist shows up for them? https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.asp?ID=5378366
<neil__> I think the ./configure script is buggy as it ignores flags
<Daisuke_Ido> stevethepirate: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<matutano> here I am again... kdemanager still stalls at 28% (while configuring the network card) but with wireless assistant I can easly connect, my problem, is that it don't use WPA, I need to fix kde or have other network manager program as default :\
<chijin> knetworkmanager seems to stall at 28% if the passphare is wrong
<mart81> chijin: yeah here too, what about it?
<Yorokobi> matutano, prior to using knetworkmanager, I always used 'sudo wlassistant'
<matutano> what0s passphare? and what can U do :\
<matutano> I'm using wlassistant
<matutano> to be connected right now
<matutano> but... in my work place I need to connect into a network that uses WPa
<matutano>  :\
<metalluver222> Okay so all of my dvd players on here.... arnt working
<metalluver222> all of them have error messages
<metalluver222> anyone have an idea on how to fix this
<Yorokobi> matutano, um ... wlassistant at your current location and knetworkmanager at work ... ??
<matutano> knetworkmanager can't connect ...
<matutano> stalls on 28%
<matutano> while configuring my network card
<stevethepirate> My konsole won't let me type..
<digital_logic> what kind of card is it?
<neil__> If anyone wonders, it seems to work well :)
<digital_logic> do you have a keyboard mr har har?
<matutano> it uses RT2500 drivers
<matutano> as default... it has worked already
<digital_logic> can you tell from console if en*/eth* is up/down/configured/active?
<matutano> ok ok
<digital_logic> or, if lsmod says the driver modle for your card is actually loaded
<matutano> must be I'm connect by wireless atm
<matutano> (the driver) rt2500                188004  1
<digital_logic> so...what's the problem then?
<kofler> Where is the boost spirit package on Ubuntu?
<matutano> the problem is that... I'm connectd using wireless assistant
<anti_pop> booze ?
<matutano> that does not have wpa
<matutano> and in my work place I need wpa
<digital_logic> Ahhhhhh
<digital_logic> Ok, sorry, missed that part.
<matutano> :\
<matutano> lol no problem :P
<kofler> I installed libboost-dev, and that seemed to install the header files for libboost_spirit, but nothing for boost spirit itself.
<matutano> it's a reported problem... but none solution I've found all over internet has worked for me
<kofler> I don't see a libboost_spirit.a anywhere.
<digital_logic> kofler: install libbost too, -dev(s) are always just headers.
<kofler> digital_logic: There's no such thing.
<digital_logic> and libbost is C++ extension libs, it MAY not have that lib
<kofler> digital_logic: Yes I know that, but first off, it's called boost, and secondly neither libbost nor libboost exists.
<digital_logic> Hrm.
<kofler> digital_logic: If it doesn't have that library, then why are the header files for it included?
<kofler> digital_logic: In the -dev package that is.
<digital_logic> so it can use function prototypes that are actually defined in a larger combined but equivilent libarary?
<kofler> Are you just throwing buzzwords out there just to throw them out there?
<kofler> That makes no sense.
<kofler> If I gave you the prototypes, I'd also give you the source.
<kofler> Either don't provide the prototypes or provide the source and the prototypes.
<digital_logic> Well, I dunno.
<digital_logic> libbost and me don't get along (stuff never builds against it for me)
<neil__> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<kofler> It's libboost! :\
<Yorokobi> matutano, I had problems with knetworkmanager and wpa2 but not wpa or wep but I've since upgraded to feisty beta and haven't tried wpa2 again
<digital_logic> meh, you know what I mean, I know what I'm thinking, so what if that's not what I said? :P
<matutano> Yorokobi, there's anyproblem with feisty ?
<Yorokobi> I have not had a problem with knetworkmanager and feisty
<Yorokobi> ... out of the two times I've used it so far
<matutano> Yorokobi,  can you give-me some kind of suport for feisty installation? :X
<Yorokobi> matutano, such as?
<matutano> and I'm using beryl, hopping that isn't messing up
<matutano> wiki :X
* digital_logic has HORRENDEOUS luck with wireless security.
<Yorokobi> matutano, Xgl, beryl shouldn't have anything to do with knetworkmanager
<odin-arg> aiglx ftw
<pollyo> I'm using feisty.
<pollyo> You can find more help with feisty in ubuntu+1
<tux> w00t, now ubuntu officially rocks
<matutano> pollyo, ubuntu+1 ?
<matutano> I'm a newbie linux user lol
<Daisuke_Ido> matutano: #ubuntu+1
<Daisuke_Ido> it's another channel here on freenet
<matutano> trying to use linux instead of windows
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks.  Yes.  #ubuntu+1
<pollyo> I still forget the #
<matutano> lol
<matutano> no problem I know how to connect :P
<pollyo> Anyone know of a website that does hardware reviews for linux?
<tux> matutano, once you know how linux works, you dont even want windows anymore
<matutano> tux, I know that
<Yorokobi> except for games :)
<matutano> some of them :\
<Daisuke_Ido> that's changing too
<Yorokobi> unless you can get them to work under wine or cadega
<matutano> the ones that use direct x
<Daisuke_Ido> not completely, but somewhat
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Is gaming starting to grow for linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, i'm just dreaming :)
<pollyo> <grin>
<Daisuke_Ido> there are the companies that release linux ports, but there aren't many of those
<tux> oh lol
<matutano> well I have vista
<matutano> and what can I say
<tux> get rid of it
<tux> it's a virus
<matutano> 500 M to run aero?
<Daisuke_Ido> matutano: it's okay, we're all ashamed at some point in our lives, this is yours.
<matutano> lololol
<tux> it's ok to admin it
<matutano> ok thanks xD
<odin-arg> WINE has made huge leaps lately
<tux> we all make mistakes
<matutano> I only have a problem
<odin-arg> won't be long till most things work out of the box
<Daisuke_Ido> odin-arg: especially in the DX field
<matutano> gnome and kde are installed at same time
<Daisuke_Ido> truly awesome
<tux> is it called vista mututano?
<tux> the problem?
<matutano> the new windows?
<matutano> yap
<Daisuke_Ido> matutano: what's te problem with that?
<tux> vista is the problem
<odin-arg> i installed steam and cs and cs:s and i get perfect fps and it worked first time
<Daisuke_Ido> (gnome and kde)
<matutano> sometimes it crashes
<odin-arg> :] 
<matutano> during log out
<Daisuke_Ido> that shouldn't have to do with those
<Daisuke_Ido> odin-arg: what release?
<Daisuke_Ido> i want to see if they finally have the longest journey working
<odin-arg> edgy, wine 0.9.33, kde 3.5.6
<Daisuke_Ido> that would make me cream in my jeans
<odin-arg> using the new .msi installer aswell
<Daisuke_Ido> and i didn't just say that.
<matutano> lol my only problem so far by using linux, is that some things ain't that trivial
<odin-arg> google! :D
<matutano> I suffer microsoft disease :\
<odin-arg> everything is out there
<Daisuke_Ido> matutano: i did as well
<matutano> but I don't miss blue screens
<matutano> xD
<Daisuke_Ido> i struggled for a while with "oh great, it was so much easier to do X in windows"
<Daisuke_Ido> now i know that's not true :D
<matutano> and in linux I have much more options :\
<matutano> and there's no problems after getting right
<odin-arg> tbh, i blame k/ubuntu for my falling in-love with linux
<odin-arg> all other distros were that little bit more problematic
<matutano> I had suse
<odin-arg> me too
<matutano> is to much like windows
<matutano> lol
<odin-arg> kubuntu wins tho :p
<Daisuke_Ido> my first linux experience was mandrake
<matutano> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> then fedora core
<odin-arg> mine was gentoo cuz im a bit of a silly one
<digital_logic> mine was suse
<digital_logic> (it never worked very long)
<matutano> I had uninstalled linux after running ubunt x64
<matutano> was so bad....
<matutano> now with the 32 version, I'm getting crazzy with it
* Yorokobi started with Debian when their "potato" release was in unstable
<digital_logic> then I think i tried Kubuntu, but didn't get along with it either (because it had xserver).....now I like Debian. Headlessly.
<jhutchins> redhat>madrake>suse>mandrake/mandriva, gentoo, fc, and kubuntu on alternate boxes.
<matutano> Ubuntu 7.04 is the most user-friendly Ubuntu to date and includes a ground-breaking Windows migration assistant, excellent wireless networking support and improved multimedia support
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa
<matutano> hope so... is the worst in kubunt
<Daisuke_Ido> windows migration assistant?
<Yorokobi> windows migration assistant == automatic partition deleter
<matutano> I can't upate do ubuntu 7.04 ?
<matutano> *to
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: ehh, sometimes, but there are a lot of people that have important documents (and don't back them up regualrly), so it's probably more than that
<Yorokobi> True enough, Daisuke_Ido (favorite Ido :) )
<matutano> I can't update to ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Yorokobi> ido wa nan desu ka
<Yorokobi> Why not, matutano ?
<dec> anyone know of a good package for creating c programs in kde ubuntu, something that is easy to understand syntaxwise
<matutano> I'm asking
<Daisuke_Ido> dec: vim
<kofler> dec: KDevelop is decent. But if you really want to learn, use vim and command line tools.
<Daisuke_Ido> matutano: what are you running now?\
<matutano> kubuntu
<kofler> dec: Eclipse is okay as well if you're machine can handle the memory hog.
<Daisuke_Ido> version?
<matutano> dgy
<matutano> edgy
<dec> can i get vim using synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> you can do the disttro upgrade to feisty then install ubuntu-desktop
<kofler> dec: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<Yorokobi> matutano, this worked for me when I tried it (once so far) : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<matutano> thanks xD
<Yorokobi> to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: that's what i was talking about :)
<N6REJ> how do you have samba shared folders show up on your desktop?  I've managed to verify that smbclient sees the shares on the server but I can't figure out how to make sure that they mount and stay mounted on kubuntu workstation.
<eilker> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<odin-arg> wine > cedega
<odin-arg> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<matutano> I'm really sorry to anoy you guys again.... were the hell are the file to get some updates from internet (I don't know the name in english... is were the universe and multiuniverse things are)
<stdin> N6REJ: you'll have to mount them then, use smb4k, it's a GUI for it
<odin-arg> !reopsitories
<odin-arg> awww
<matutano> ok
<odin-arg> that should so work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reopsitories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matutano> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Ionutz> !nvidia
<stdin> matutano: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<odin-arg> just search repositories in the kubuntu forums
<odin-arg> :] 
<stdin> odin-arg: you could just type !repo
<stdin> instead of  !repositories
<odin-arg> :p
<N6REJ> mount them how?
<stdin> N6REJ: like I said, use smb4k (in universe I believe)
<stdin> !smb4k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb4k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> stdin: its already installed
<N6REJ> stdin: OH THERE THEY ARE
<N6REJ> ok, cool
<stdin> N6REJ: :p
<N6REJ> smb4k sees them
<N6REJ> stdin: bah!
<N6REJ> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<N6REJ> smbmnt failed: 1
<stdin> N6REJ: you only need to mount if you want non-kde apps to read network files, kde apps can use the smb:/ kioslave
<stdin> N6REJ: sudo chmod u+s $(which smbmnt)
<N6REJ> stdin: ok, lets say for example amarok.  I want ALL mp3s to be stored in a mp3 folder on the server.
<N6REJ> stdin: it was the cdrom on the server.
<N6REJ> stdin: I ALWAYS want the cdrom on the server to mount if it has something in it.
<matutano> I have another problem... may <Alt> isn't working... for writing :\
* stdin isn't a samba expert
<crookshanks> anyone know off the top of their head which package has section 2 of the socket manpage?
<N6REJ> k
<Daisuke_Ido> matutano: right alt?
<Daisuke_Ido> or left alt?
<matutano> both
<Daisuke_Ido> dunno then
<Daisuke_Ido> <offtopic> 25 minutes until rockstar's webserver melts </offtopic>
<matutano> they work as changing keys, but don't let-me do @ f.e. (had copy this one from console)
<joggo> hi
<pollyo> What do I select to have the ubuntu gnome setup on my machine as well as the kubuntu kde setup?
<stdin> crookshanks: manpages-dev seems to have it
<crookshanks> stdin: great, thanks
<stdin> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Noxville> Hello
<Noxville> Anyone still here?
<stdin> pollyo: install ubuntu-desktop
<pollyo> stdin: Thank you.
<Stevethepirate2> Hello.
<Stevethepirate2> Anyone still here'
<ionus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stevethepirate2> Wish i could have read that before i ducked up my install.
<Stevethepirate2> Can anyone actally read what i'm writing?
<Stevethepirate2> Hello?
<odin-arg> Heya
<stdin> yes, we can read you
* mooseshaped reads
<odin-arg> what was the problem?
<x`0ff> hey , I got a problem with my screen
<x`0ff> yesterday I installed kubuntu, and now whenever I scroll down or up
<x`0ff> my screen is like "cut in frames"
<stevethepirate> Me too.. Had that problem 5 mins ago
<x`0ff> it doesnt scrool smoothly
<stevethepirate> Oh.
<odin-arg> mm :/
<x`0ff> anyway I can change that?
<x`0ff> I'm thinkin it has to do with the xorg.conf
<odin-arg> u on edgy or feisty?
<x`0ff> edgy
<ionus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stevethepirate> What do i need to play .wma and .m4a 's?
<odin-arg> w32codecs
<odin-arg> ionus, google Envy
<odin-arg> works lovely
<odin-arg> :] 
<joggo> !nvidia
<stdin> stevethepirate: .m4a is mpeg4 audio, if it's from itunes tho, it's DRM'ed and you can't play it
<stevethepirate> Whats the command to install them'
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stevethepirate> Its not from itunes.. I ripped it myself
<stdin> stevethepirate: mpeg4 audio is play with the same packages as mp3s (afaik)
<pulaski> hello all
<tux> matutano: deleted vista already?
<ionus> i cant chage resolution
<ionus> ?
<pulaski> has anyone had any experience using krec recording app with a microphone as input?
<stevethepirate> How do i get support for wma then?
<stdin> !resolution | ionus
<ubotu> ionus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mooseshaped> i have vista on cd somewhere, new coaster :d
<tux> ubotu you're quick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're quick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pulaski> I can't get the vu meter to register a signal
<tux> nooo mooseshaped burn the CD
<stdin> stevethepirate: w32codecs, info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<mooseshaped> got it from work, i have a windows laptop
<stevethepirate> I can't open webpages.. I'm on cellphone
<mooseshaped> soon to be a vista laptop because I want to laugh
<stdin> stevethepirate: well you need to download the .deb and install it
<sparr> what should be QTDIR be while building qt libraries and apps?
<stevethepirate> Can't i apt-get it?
<tux> mooseshaped: training your control alt delete fingers already?
<stdin> stevethepirate: no
<stevethepirate> Shit.
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stevethepirate> Could you email it to me?
<tux> so everybody: dont say the word vista anymore :D
<Sanne> sparr: /usr/share/qt3
<mooseshaped> hehe
<stdin> stevethepirate: sure /msg me your email address
<mooseshaped> :says it
* mooseshaped says it too
<tux> noooooooo
<william> Hi all, does anyone know which program I have to us to remotecontrol my Kubuntu system using RDP via win XP
<mooseshaped> ssh william
<mooseshaped> that will get to the command prompt
<Dasnipa`> william, also vncserver/viewer are useful
<stdin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ionus> change resolution
<ionus> please hepl to change resolution
<william> Dasnipa thx but i can't use VNC as our company firewall blocks it
<mooseshaped> what ports do you have available william?
<stevethepirate> Tunnel it through on port 110
<Dasnipa`> port 80
* mooseshaped gets out a pick axe
<LeeJunFan> william: you can set VNC to listen on any port you want.
<william> i usually use NAT port 8080 to what ever but somehow VNC still deosent work
<DrX> can anyone help a relative newbie backup a block device (/dev/sda5)?
<william> Dasnipa  i usually forward port 8080 via NAT port 3389 but somehow VNC still deosent work
<stdin> DrX: dd is what you want
<digital_logic> mmmm
<LeeJunFan> well, only if you want to back it bit by bit, rsync is better if you want to copy the files w/o all the 0's between them.
<digital_logic> dd
<Dasnipa`> william, hm
<digital_logic> dd is fun
<stevethepirate> How. When deist
<alexey> yeah dd if=/dev/sda of=filename
<digital_logic> but you can pipe dd though gzip and it will scompresst the zeros out
<alexey> or dump/restore
<digital_logic> (but once you ungzip it it will be the full sparse size again)
<digital_logic> using bs=32K or something will help
<digital_logic> (most drives will perform better if you given them big block sizes)
<LeeJunFan> rsync will allow you to make incremental backups as well. So you can backup daily and it'll only need to copy the files that have changed. dd will copy the whole device every time.
<DrX> stdin, i can't get the /dev/sda5 mounted
<digital_logic> dosent' need to be.
<stdin> DrX: tried fsck on it?
<DrX> stdin, can't afford to lose the data, lose the data, lose my job
<digital_logic> you're not reading from the filesystem, you're reading from the disk itself (dd dosen't care what's on the disk, it just reads blocks and writes them to wherever)
<hyper_ch> LeeJunFan: rsync doesn't even copy the whole files that were altered but only the altered parts of it :)
<william> Dasnipa I've also tried using the stabdart remote prog from KUBUNTU but it crashes after a few seconds
* N6REJ gosh I hate rude people
<ionus> please hepl to change resolution
<digital_logic> Drx, is sda1-4 mounted?
<DrX> digital_logic: so I can dd /dev/sda5 without mounting it?
<william> Dasnipa connecting to windows works but not to Linux and I'm tired of using windows
<digital_logic> yes
<ionus> please hepl to change resolution
<N6REJ> ionus: display resolution is controled in system settings under display
<DrX> digital_logic: /dev/sda2 is mounted
<Dasnipa`> william, that is weird man i dunno
<LeeJunFan> DrX: if you can't mount it the dd IS what you want. you make an image of the disk and you can treat it like a device, mount it with loopback, run fsck on it , etc...
<pollyo> Where do I find infromation on dd?
<N6REJ> !dd | polly0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevethepirate> How do i set my pc to get a new dhcp address on start-up?
<pollyo> Thank you.
<digital_logic> weird things would happen if it were mounted and you started reading sequential blocks from the drive
<alexey> When there was problems with mount dump/restore couple of times help me
<N6REJ> pollyo: man dd
<Dasnipa`> william, can you connect to the windows, and from that connection connect to linux?
<digital_logic> ok
<N6REJ> pollyo: from konsole
<LeeJunFan> !info dd
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ionus> i cant change resolution
<DrX> LeeJunFan: and I can dd it back anytime I need to?
<digital_logic> so then DRX since sda2 is mounted
<ionus> i cant change resolution
<eilker> !wget > eilker
<LeeJunFan> DrX: yes
<ionus> i cant change resolution
<Sanne> pollyo: man dd, or type man:/dd in konqueror for easier reading
<digital_logic> you'd want to dd if=/dev/sda5 bs=128k of=/file/on/partition/bigger/than/sda5
<LeeJunFan> DrX: if the HD is suspect of failing, try to make one dd as a backup, then copy that file and try to repair that 2nd backup file as a drive.
<stdin> !repeat | ionus
<ubotu> ionus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<N6REJ> ionus: there is a tab that says "limit to what my card supports" if that is checked then that is the "problem" but its not a problem because you have something going on with the card
<DrX> LeeJunFan: /dev/sda5 is 60GB, is it going to backup all 60GB or just the data?  (60G would be hard for me to archive)
<stdin> Ubotu, tell ionus about resolution | ionus, see the private message from Ubotu
<LeeJunFan> DrX: that way you keep your first dd to make copies of, and in case the HD is failing you don't have to worry about making more dd's.
<N6REJ> stdin: ty
<LeeJunFan> DrX: it's going to back up the whole thing, bit by bit.
<ionus> i instal driver and i cant chage resolution
<digital_logic> Drx: yes, you'd end up with 1 60GB file.
<DrX> LeeJunFan: can dd compress the target image?
<digital_logic> you could (and would need to) use split to break up the hunks to copy though smb
<N6REJ> ionus: did you follow all the directions?
<LeeJunFan> DrX: I think digital_logic said above you can pipe dd to gzip
<digital_logic> no, but gzip can
<alexey> no you should compress it with gzip
<digital_logic> But then you can't access it
<DrX> oh, so make a file image with DD to another 60GB block device, then compress it to a third block device using GZIP?
<digital_logic> well, umm...yea if the goal was to get a compressed file containing the data that you couldn't access anymore (only becaue you can't read transparently though gzip)
<LeeJunFan> digital_logic: if your job is that important, maybe it's important enough to go buy a USB HD to back this up to? :)
<LeeJunFan> err DrX
<LeeJunFan> sry
<hyper_ch> it would use incremental snapshot-style backups using rsync and hardlinks
<DrX> digital_logic, i have one here, no problem, i was referring to fsck
<stdin> you can try something like "dd if=/dev/sda5 of=- | zcat - > backup.gz" that *should* work
<digital_logic> I'm not sure how images work in linux (never tried) but I *DO* know that OSX will recoginze the resulting file that dd outputs (the uncomrpessed one) as a read/write sparse disk image if you chage the extension to .dmg
<digital_logic> I'm sure something similar could be done in windows/linux (but don't know how)
<digital_logic> you don't need the of
<digital_logic> dd will by default read/write to sdin/out if no arg given
<digital_logic> and i'll *REPEAT*, if you gzip the output file, you can't access the data until you unarchive it.
<DrX> I plan to do a dd but I would also like to run a backup utility that can compress the actual bits (it's one very large file but it's probably only 5-8GB of the 60G total & the smaller image will be easier to move around)
<Dasnipa`> DrX, in soviet russia, fsck you
<digital_logic> which means you'd need probably ~100G of space.
<ZmAY> hello, can somebody help me with storing 1 file to floppy disk
<digital_logic> Ok
<digital_logic> hold on, lemme see if I can find my dd imager sciript
<digital_logic> (made for just this kind of thing)
<digital_logic> though, it was written to work on smbfs, which means it also had to split files into hunks <2GB
<coty_> is there a such think called jewbuntu
<AFK> Hey all
<DrX> I
<coty_> someone just tolled me that there is a jewbuntu
<LeeJunFan> DrX: if you dd it to a file you can mount it with mount -oloop [filename]  [mountpoint] , you can fsck it as well. You're better off dding the parition rather than the whole drive in that case, it's easier to work with loopback that way.
<AZNSLD> Could I get some help?
<coty_> but i have never heard of it
<AZNSLD> If some one has the time
<stdin> coty_: if there is, it's not an official version
<DrX> digital_logic: so, do you think I should avoid gzip or it's not a big risk/problem?
<coty_> stdin: so there pulling my leg
<LeeJunFan> DrX: if you gzip you can't treat the resulting file as if it were a hd.
<AZNSLD> Does anyone know about iptables
<digital_logic> yes
<stdin> coty_: maybe, maybe not. there are modified versions of ubuntu out there that aren't official
<digital_logic> If you need to ACCESS the data, then you don't want to compress it.
<digital_logic> however, if you need to MOVE it around then you'd want to compress it.
<coty_> stdin: well the link to it is not real the one they gave me
<DrX> digital_logic: for backup & restore mainly, what do you think?
<digital_logic> then compressing it would make perfect sense
<grgs_> hello se olous
<DrX> why do you suppose I can't mount the ext3 block device BUT the contents work just fine?
<digital_logic> you could create a fancy pipe that would go from disk->compressed&split file, and then one that goes from compressed&splitfiles->cat->back to disk
<digital_logic> magical pixie dust? I dunno, could be anything.
<LeeJunFan> DrX: what? you can't access the contents of a partition if it isn't mounted.
<DrX> LeeJunFan: oh, no, kimosabe, this isn't so
<LeeJunFan> DrX: yes it is.
<LeeJunFan> DrX: how do you know it isn't mounted?
<DrX> LeeJunFan: fdisk -l doesn't show it
<DrX> sorry, mount doesn't show it
<LeeJunFan> DrX: mount reads mtab, what's the device name again?
#kubuntu 2007-03-30
<DrX> LeeJunFan: /dev/sda5 (but I get error when trying to mount) /dev/sda6 I just created mounted fine
<LeeJunFan> DrX: grep "sda5" /proc/mounts
<digital_logic> dd if=/dev/sda5 bs=128k | bzip2 -z1c | split -b 2000m /output/files
<digital_logic> should do it I think
<digital_logic> but you'd have split bzip2 files which might be goofy to deal with
<digital_logic> dd if=/dev/sda5 bs=128k | bzip2 -z1c | split -b 2000m /output/files.bz2
<digital_logic> would be better
<stdin> bzip2 can take ages tho
<DrX> dd if=/dev/sda5 of=- | zcat - > backup.gz didn't work
<DrX> says unexpected end of file
<DrX> (stdin)
<DrX> I'm ok not breaking it up...
<digital_logic> alrighty
<digital_logic> dd if=/dev/sda5 bs=128k | bzip2 -z1c >/output/file.bz2
<stevethepirate> Anyone know of a good dc client?
<digital_logic> gzip would go faster, but I *KNOW* the options are diffrent between the osx version and the one that kubuntu has (I'm on osx now, so I can't test it for you, bzip2 on the other hand is the same)
<digital_logic> and I know the command above works
<digital_logic> (granted I was testing it with a 3Gb file of the letter 'a', which I'm sure isn't what your sda5 is full of, but that's not the point)
<ssickle> So does the kubuntu live CD installer not support using LVM?
<ssickle> I just tried to install the feisty beta and couldn't find the LVM option in the partitioner.
<ssickle> I ended up falling back to the console based install.
<LeeJunFan> digital_logic: 3GB of the letter a? Are you making zip bombs for your enemies?
<LeeJunFan> :)
<stdin> ssickle: I think you'd need the alternate cd for that
<digital_logic> no, it was to test a c program I was trying to get working that would simply report filesize.
<digital_logic> (it didn't work because I can't figure out a coherent way to handle numbers larger than long int)
<ssickle> I was using the DVD installer.  Last time I used the alternative cd I had to use console install for LVM as well.
<DrX> bzip2 ?
<ssickle> I just wondered if the feature was supposed to be added for the feisty graphical installer?
<digital_logic> bzip2 is like gzip, but better
<DrX> does it create a gz file?
<LeeJunFan> DrX: no, it creates a .bz2 file, it's compressed more.
<digital_logic> and somewhat slower (though int he command I gave you, it is set to level 1, meaning it will go as fast as it can)
<DrX> why do you suppose I can't mount /dev/sda5 but the contents work?
<digital_logic> but just about anything that can decompress gz, should have some way to decompress bz2
<digital_logic> confused partition table?
<digital_logic> gophers?
<stdin> ssickle: ask in #ubuntu+1
<DrX> i gather bz2 can unzip, right?
<digital_logic> yes
<DrX> y, but confused partition table = contents don't run, right?
<ssickle> stdin: ok thanks.
<digital_logic> I have no idea why it wouldn't.
<DrX> I'm wondering if Xen overwrites the ext3 formatting when you select a block device?
<AZNSLD> chmod... what is the other one?
<AZNSLD> chgrp?
<digital_logic> physically the drive still works, so dd can read it, it will just make an image that is just as screwed up as the original
<digital_logic> however, then you can work on getting the original to work again, and not have to worry about obliterating your data completely
<stdin> AZNSLD: chgrp changed the group only, chown can change the owner group (or just the owner)
<AZNSLD> Is the another one?
<digital_logic> (and since 'not mounting' could be being casued by a good number of things, its a good idea to back up the drive in its current mangled state before trying to fix it, and possibly making things worse)
<Edulix> yeah I never use chgrp :P
<digital_logic> chdir?
<digital_logic> sounds familar anyway
<Edulix> AZNSLD: it's another command
<digital_logic> chroot?
<digital_logic> chpants?
<Edulix> chown!
<Edulix> :P
<digital_logic> I thought you said that one....
<digital_logic> oh, no that whas chmod
<eagles0513875> does anyone have a link to a wiki on how to install and config dhcp server
<DrX> digital_logic: this takes a while, huh?
<digital_logic> its a 60G drive?
<digital_logic> being backed up to what?
<digital_logic> another internal harddrive?
<frutax> when i try to install libqt3-mt-dev with apt-get i get the following error: Depends: libcupsys2-dev but it is not going to be installed. what should i do to fix it? im using edgy
<digital_logic> you *DID* put in the bs=128k though didn't you?
<DrX> it's a 250GB drive partitioned, copying 60GB /dev/sda5 to /dev/sda6 with bzip
<digital_logic> (or anything larger than ~16k)
<eagles0513875> does anyone have a link to a wiki on how to install and config dhcp server
<digital_logic> how much free space is on sda6?
<DrX> no, I used dd if=/dev/sda5 | bzip2 -z1c >sql-xen-vm (the other commands were throwin errors)
<DrX> 60GB
<digital_logic> bs=(something) *MAY* make it go much faster
<DrX> obviously, it's slower b/c it's reading & writing to the same drive, but I have a mirrored pair w/ HW RAID 1 so it should be writing to one while reading from the other
<digital_logic> (since the default block size is something teeeny, and drives because of how they work (and subsequently how dd does things linearly) reading in larger hunks then being able to compress them that way too can make it go much faster
<eagles0513875> does anyone have a link to a wiki on how to install and config dhcp server
<digital_logic> eagles: APPARENTLY NOT.
<eagles0513875> ok
<stdin> !repeat | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<digital_logic> you can usually find that stuff with reasonable ease on google
<DrX> digital_logic: oddly, when I ls in another terminal i see nothing, should I be seeing at least one file now?
<coty_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stevethepirate> How do i add a harddrive with read and write access?
<stevethepirate> *Ntfs
<digital_logic> you're sure that >(thefileyouentered) is ON sda6?
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<digital_logic> because it may just be writing to $HOME
<stdin> stevethepirate  ^^
<digital_logic> (your user dir)
<coty_> does anyone know when they will have 6.10 for shipit
<DrX> i did mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/mountpoint; cd /mnt/mountpoint; dd if=/dev/sda5 ... of=sql-xen-vm
<stdin> coty_: they won't
<coty_> why
<stevethepirate> Ya. Got that.. Already.. Just forgotten how to -see- which harddrive dev to add..
<stdin> coty_: the next version on shipit will be the next LTS release
<coty_> stdin: which is
<coty_> stdin: when will it be out
<stdin> coty_: nobody knows yet
<coty_> stdin: so it might be a newer version?
<stdin> coty_: maybe 8.04
<hellokthulu> Hello, *...
<frutax> ok perhaps more clues to my problem could be found trying to solve this: when i try to apt-get install kde-devel, the following packages have unmet dependencies: kdesdk, libarts1-dev, kdelibs4-dev, kdebase-dev, libkonq4-dev...what's my problem?
<coty_> stdin: sweet
<digital_logic> DrX you should have seen the fiile be created as soon as you started the command
<coty_> stdin: so i have to wait a year
<DrX> am I wrong to presume >sql-xen-vm will go to the current device?  should I have done >/mnt/mountpoint/sql-xen-vm ?
<hellokthulu> Anyone know why Firefox would suddenly be unwilling to start up?
<digital_logic> which leads me to beleive that it isn't being redirected to the right place, *or* something else is wrong
<digital_logic> Drx: no, that's right (it should)
<coty> stdin: I cant figure out how to upgrade to the new 7.04 without the cd
<AZNSLD> What are iptables?
<coty> stdin: could you help me
<digital_logic> I dunno why it shouldn't.
<DrX> digital_logic: hmmm, I started it briefly w/o bzip & it did create a file, but now nothing
<digital_logic> *isn't
<stdin> coty: look at the /topic
<digital_logic> it deleted it?
<digital_logic> ?!
<AZNSLD> Could some one help me with the firewall..
<AZNSLD> ?
<DrX> found it ... it's creating it in /etc
<Yorokobi> hellokthulu, run firefox from the command line and see what error it tosses out.
<coty> stdin: ?
<eilker> AZNSLD> what u need ?
<digital_logic> that's inventive.
<hellokthulu> AZNSLD: You'll probably want to track down a 'iptables' tutorial... ask Google...
<AZNSLD> umm
<DrX> good thing I've got 10GB free
<Yorokobi> AZNSLD, or shorewall
<hellokthulu> Yorokobi: It does nothing, no errors, just returns instantly.  ps can't find anything...!
<eilker> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stdin> coty: "The channel topic is "Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade ..."
<AZNSLD> I want to get apache2 working on my computer
<digital_logic> if you wantt to stop it, nothing bad will happen (youd' just have to start over)
<AZNSLD> but I cant figure it out
<digital_logic> but you could add bs=128k and it should go a bit faster
<coty> stdin: i hae tried
<Yorokobi> hellokthulu, have you recently installed any new extensions (or upgraded them)?
<coty> stdin: i dont think i did it right
<eilker> AZNSLD> is it installed, if so ,      sudo   /etc/init.d/apache2
<samir85> Hey guys, I just installed Kubuntu Feisty. Do you have any idea why qtpart says my usb harddrive is status hidden ?
<digital_logic> DrX: be back in a bit.
<Yorokobi> !apache | AZNSLD
<ubotu> AZNSLD: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...how do I get SMP to work?
<hellokthulu> Yorokobi: Hmmmm, I think the recent upgrade did an update to 1.5.0.11 (?)
<stdin> coty: just follow the instructions from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade , should be fine
<hellokthulu> Don't think I had any extensions  installed.
<Yorokobi> hellokthulu, that's a pretty old version of FF
<DrX> digital_logic: by upping the -z1c  to a higher level of compression, how much space would I save versus how much extra time?
<hellokthulu> Well, this machine is running Dapper.
<digital_logic> little space, and LOTS of time
<coty> stdin: i have
<Yorokobi> heh, upgrade :)
<hellokthulu> heh :-)
<coty> stdin: they make no sense
<samir85> I cannot see my usb harddrive, even though I can see it in qtparted. Can somebody help me ?
<Sanne> frutax: can you paste the full output of your installation attempt to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<digital_logic> (though actually it depends on the files)
<stdin> coty: what part are you stuck on?
<hellokthulu> Yorokobi: Any other ideas?  Konqueror starts up fine and hits the net fine...
<coty> the begging
<coty> begining
<coty> all
<coty> of it
<Yorokobi> hellokthulu, you could try reverting to a previous install/release
<stra> !phpmyadmin
<hellokthulu> Yorokobi: Cool, how do I do that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> hellokthulu, do you have synaptic (or kinaptic) installed?
<hellokthulu> Yup
<stra> adept
<hellokthulu> synaptic, at lesat
<LeeJunFan> DrX: btw - if you want to watch the progress start another shell and do this: while [ 1 ]  ; do kill -USR1 `pidof dd` ; sleep 3s ; done    then switch back to the shell where dd is running and it'll output progress
<hellokthulu> *least
<Yorokobi> hellokthulu, find firefox in synaptic, highlight it and then use Ctrl-E and pick out an old version
<hellokthulu> THANKS!
<hellokthulu> I'm on it :-)
<DrX> LeeJunFan: it shows 0 blocks, that's not good
<stra> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrX> LeeJunFan: does bzip2 create an intermediate file?
<LeeJunFan> DrX: no, it'll use as much ram as possible - then should flush to the file.
<LeeJunFan> DrX: it sounds like dd isn't even reading anything if it says 0 blocks.
<bronze_0_1> Anyone know, (or know where I can find out), if/when kubuntu is going to adopt Firefox 2.0?
<LeeJunFan> DrX: I happen to be wiping a 120G hd right now with dd, watching my progress in the same way.
<DrX> LeeJunFan: yeah, and ls -s -S doesn't show any large & growing files either
<stdin> bobbyd: it already has
<stdin> bronze_0_1:  it already has
<pollyo> I'm installing ubuntu gnome inaddition to kde can I use either update system to update my entire system?  Are they just shells for apt-get?
<LeeJunFan> DrX: are you root in the shell you started dd from?
<pollyo> Are they just gui's for apt-get?
<Sanne> pollyo: basically yes
<DrX> LeeJunFan: no, I'm in a second shell
<bronze_0_1> stdin: so I can just apt-get install firefox to get it?
<hellokthulu> bronze_0_1: It's in 6.10
<LeeJunFan> DrX: I mean - did you run dd as root?
<stdin> bronze_0_1: you on edgy or dapper?
<DrX> LeeJunFan: yes
<Sanne> pollyo: synaptic (gnome) will have a log of only what you installed through itself, though.
<bronze_0_1> stdin: umm Idunno.  (blushes)
<DrX> it shows the output file, but it's 0 blocks & no files are present that are growing
<LeeJunFan> DrX: and in the shell you ran the line I gave you you also need to be root.
<pollyo> Sanne: Oh...
<stdin> !version | bronze_0_1
<ubotu> bronze_0_1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<pollyo> Sanne: Will that impact updates?  Also will adept be able to see anything installed with synaptic?
<DrX> LeeJunFan: I've got 3GB of RAM, but that won't cover 10-60GB of data
<LeeJunFan> DrX: as a normal user you can't send a kill signal to a process owned by root ( your dd)
<bronze_0_1> dapper
<bronze_0_1> 6.06
<stdin> pollyo: they both use the same datebase, I use both all the time
<stdin> bronze_0_1: you'll need to enable backports then
<pollyo> stdin: Ok.
<DrX> LeeJunFan: should I stop this and restart the job to /mnt/mountpoint (/dev/sda6)?
<stdin> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Sanne> pollyo: yes, the synaptic log is not the overall apt/dpkg log, it's just a conveinience for the user. The system install logs are in /var/log/dpkg*.log
<LeeJunFan> DrX: what's the line you're using again to create the backup?
<bronze_0_1> stdin: thank you
<stdin> :)
<aaroncampbell_> Once I have selected an installed the beryl packages, how do I start them, and see how they work?
<kings> hello
<neil__> beryl-manager starts beryl
<stdin> aaroncampbell_: start beryl-manager
<neil__> itll be obvious if its working :(
<neil__> :)*
<kings> anyone got a speedtouch modem ?
<DrX> dd if=/dev/sda5 | bzip2 -z1c >sql-xen-vm
<kings> I have a connection but I cant ping anything
<kings> Im a little confused - I think its something to do with my network configuration or something
<pollyo> BBL
<aaroncampbell_> stdin: is that going to be in a menu somewhere?  Or should it be run from a prompt?
<DrX> LeeJunFan: drive lights are flashing drive 0 then drive 1 as I would expect on RAID 1 pair
<Enfilade> How do i run alsaconf in feisty?
<stdin> aaroncampbell_: Kmenu -> System -> Beryl Manager (should be there, if not just press Alt-F2 and type beryl-manager in)
<claud> in kubuntu 7.04 how do i make beryl my default window manager?
<stdin> kings: what can't you ping? what have you tried pinging? are there any other network issues?
<stdin> claud: Feisty question/support in #ubuntu+1
<Yorokobi> claud, create a symbolic link to beryl-manager in your .kde/Autostart directory
<stdin> Enfilade: Feisty question/support in #ubuntu+1
<DrX> LeeJunFan: guess what?  now there's a large and growing file on /mnt/mountpoint (you must have been right that it was using RAM first, then it must have flushed the file when it ran out of space)
<Enfilade> Cheers
<LeeJunFan> DrX: odd, that line should work, I just tried it with /dev/zero as a test.
<kings> stdin, hi - i can only seem to ping the P-t-P:195.112.5.30 - whatever that is
<claud> yes.. but i have kubuntu :)
<LeeJunFan> DrX: cool.
<stdin> claud: doesn't matter
<claud> k
<claud> 10x
<DrX> LeeJunFan: is there a way to estimate completion time?
<aaroncampbell_> stdin or neil__ : It works fine...but it removed all my close/minimize buttons
<digital_logic> DrX: back
<kings> stdin, I followed the speedtouch guide on ubuntu and when I run the script I get a successful connection apparently - but I cant ping google by name or by ip address
<digital_logic> Yes, you can get the current speed from DD
<stdin> aaroncampbell_: try minimising and restoring the windows (from the taskbar)
<kings> stdin, I get connect: Network is unreachable
<digital_logic> then using a pencil & calculator you can figure out how much longer  (since you *KNOW* the drive is 60gb
<aaroncampbell_> I can do that...but the buttons don't return
<stdin> kings: but you can connect to google?
<digital_logic> kill -s SIGINFO {dd's PID}
<Yorokobi> AaronCampbell_ it may be because of the emerald theme you're using. Right click the beryl-manager icon in the sys tray and go to emerald settings
<stdin> aaroncampbell_: I found that if I waited for a while, they came back
<Yorokobi> and pick a different theme
<digital_logic> though, for some reason SIGINFO dosen't seem right...
<LeeJunFan> DrX: it's tough, that's what that while.... line should do for you. At least to some degree, normally it outputs lines showing dd's progress like: 1048576000 bytes (1.0 GB) copied, 50.3547 seconds, 20.8 MB/s
<digital_logic> all versions I've seen have done EVERYTHING in bytes, and based copyied data on the size of the bs=# parameter
<stdin> digital_logic: kill -USR1 [pid of dd]  shows the info
<digital_logic> since I don't think you set one, I can't say for certian what you're systems default blocksize is
<aaroncampbell_> Yorokobi: I don't have an icon for it in the tray.
<aaroncampbell_> stdin: I guess we'll see
<Yorokobi> AaronCampbell_, no? it looks like a red diamond
<kings> stdin, nope cant connect to anything at all
<Yorokobi> Try K -> Settings -> Emerald Theme Manager
<stdin> what does ifconfig show?
<stdin> kings: ^
<LeeJunFan> digital_logic: yeah, it only updates at new blocks, so dd will show 0 bytes until it's done with a block.
<Yorokobi> I presume you're using emerald and not one of the others
<DrX> LeeJunFan: no chance it will corrupt the dd backup?
<aaroncampbell_> Yorokobi: nope
<LeeJunFan> DrX: no, as long as you only use -USR1
<AZNSLD> hey
<AZNSLD> aznsld@aznsld-desktop:~$ apache2
<AZNSLD> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<AZNSLD> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<AZNSLD> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<AZNSLD> Unable to open logs
<AZNSLD> what does all this mean?
<kings> stdin, I have a ppp0 connection with my static ip in it
<neil__> Hey, I removed kde and reverted back to ubuntu, but beryl still sees kwin as being installed..
<neil__> how do i remove it?
<stdin> AZNSLD: if you read the lamp help page, it tells you
<AZNSLD> oh ok
<AZNSLD> ty
<kristjan_> what is the proper way to report a bug? Do I have to navigate to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs or filling a bug report in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs is enough then using feisty e.g.?
<LeeJunFan> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<stdin> kings: static? have you set a gateway IP?
<kings> stdin, where do I set that ?
<stdin> kristjan_: just https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs , as the bug will be filed against the latest version, just mention you're on feisty
<bronze_0_1> stdin - update FF2.o was found in the backports repo for edgy, but not dapper (still on 1.5).  It would be foolish of me to install FF2.0 from edgy on dapper, right?
<kristjan_> LeeJunFan: so it is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs - then what for is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs made available?
<stdin> kings: System Settings -> Network Settings, routes tab
<DrX> block size = 7660 bytes?  (60G / ending 24021 - beginning 16189), sound right?
<stdin> bronze_0_1: very, if it's not on dapper, then it's because it doesn't work on dapper
<LeeJunFan> kristjan_: it's just the build of the page, if you file against a certain release and it's not fixed then your bug won't carry over to the next version. So it's best to file against ubuntu alone.
<bronze_0_1> stdin: roger.  Thanks.
<eilker> is there a way to use ubotu on my desktop ? when i am not on irc too, i like ubotu too much, i wanna know as much as it :D
<kings> stdin, oh in gnome
<kings> stdin, im in gnome
<bronze_0_1> eilker: try asking it out on a date, maybe it'll come home with you after. :-)
<stdin> bronze_0_1: I think I saw a howto to get it working tho, let me look...
<eilker> bronze_0_1> :D , btw how is your system ? could u set it up ?
<stdin> kings: ask in #ubuntu then, I don't/won't use gnome so I don't know the place to go to
<bronze_0_1> eilker: um, which one? :)
<manfred__> test
<bronze_0_1> eilker: i.e. what was I trying to do?  I have 5 or 6 machines continuously being torn up/down. :)
<eilker> bronze_0_1> u obviously  have many : ) u were talking about 5-6 computer deployment etc..
<eilker> yeah it is :)
<bronze_0_1> It do get confusing.
<stdin> bronze_0_1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<DrX> LeeJunFan: the while didn't work ... probably the wrong process ID?
<bronze_0_1> stdin: Great!  thank you again.
<LeeJunFan> DrX: did you get an error?
<LeeJunFan> DrX: that line is copied and pasted from what I'm running here. remember you need to become root first sudo -s ; then run the while ....
<DrX> kill: pidof dd:  arguments must be process or job IDs
<coty> can someone give me a good video converter?
<coty> so i cant convert movies for my psp
<digital_logic> why sudo to do -USR1?
<archangel_> is there anything worth keeping in an old stand alone dvd player thats on the fritz?
<stdin> coty: mcoder and ffmpeg are good, avidemux for a gui
<DrX> LeeJunFan: ls -s -S shows bytes, not blocks, huh?
<archangel_> as far as parts is concerned
<neil__> I'm using sabnzbd, and it normally auto unrars for me
<kristjan_> to disable hplip starting at boot I add no to RUN_HPLIP=? (in /etc/default/hplip)
<LeeJunFan> DrX: yeah. ls doesn't know what blocksize dd is using.
<neil__> i forgot this time, how do i use rar command line to unrar a set of like 50 files?
<coty> stdin: thanks
<LeeJunFan> DrX: I've got that same while running here and it's working on 2 dd's I've got going.
<LeeJunFan> DrX: you have to switch back to the terminal running dd to see what dd outputs.
<DrX> LeeJunFan: so, this is going to take all week b/c it's only at 1899608
<digital_logic> ls -h
<stdin> neil__: unrar e file.rar (it will look for the file.r??? files)
<neil__> thanks :)
<digital_logic> thus why I was adamant about setting bs=something big
<LeeJunFan> DrX: yeah, that's 2g. it'll take a good while.
<chode> nite all
<DrX> digital_logic: I'm happy to change it, but if u pick a block size larger than the native size won't it just waste space since dd is an exact copy?  (that's one reason I created a 60G identical partition so I would ensure same block size)
<DrX> LeeJunFan: what if I lose the compression?  how much of a hit do you think I'm taking?
<LeeJunFan> DrX: it would probably help quite a bit.
<DrX> digital_logic: why SO slow?  i could just about hand write the data at this rate.... :(
<digital_logic> I can assure you, you wouldn't be able to write out a few billion bytes as quickly as even a very slow drive can
<DrX> digital_logic: joking
<digital_logic> I know.
<elvis> I have a problem guys
<DrX> what if I dd w/o compression and THEN gzip or bzip2 -- end result about the same amount of time?
<elvis> I was running 64 bit version of ubuntu before and it didnt happen then
<digital_logic> The way dd uses 'blocksize' isn't quite the same as the 'blockssize' of a drive
<Daisuke_Ido> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> :\
<elvis> but when I view pages or drag windows the system lags bad
<digital_logic> if you set the blocksize really big, it just measnt that DD will take large HUNKS into memory at once, then try to write them to its output
<elvis> anyone know a way to fix?
<digital_logic> its not actually wasting space, its just the diffrence between moving a mountain one grain of dirt at a time, or an entire truckload at a time.
<digital_logic> Either way you'd get it done, but doing it one grain at a time would mean _LOTS_ of useless walking back and fourth (which is exactly what you're having dd & bzip2's subroutines do with a small blocksize)
<DrX> digital_logic: if I restart w/ a larger block size, would it finish sooner?
<elvis> so can anyone help me? Im using 6.10 if that helps
<digital_logic> you're doing LOTS of read requests, and an EQUAL number of write requests, for blocks smaller than the blocksize of the drive anyway, and either way, its going to be one giant continuous sparsefile
<digital_logic> it should
<stdin> elvis: what kernel? the -386 or -generic ?
<digital_logic> is this SCSI or SATA?
<DrX> what do you suggest for max performance w/o sacrificing file integrity?
<hansen> speaking of moving truckloads of data. How do you guys deal with backing up a regular desktop computer these days?
<elvis> I think 386
<elvis> but how do i tell for sure
<Kyral> USB HD?
<DrX> btw, how much risk do I incur adding compression to dd?
<stdin> elvis: uname -r
<Kyral> Server on the same subnet?
<elvis> generic
<Kyral> RAID? :P
<elvis> my bad
<digital_logic> you shouldn't need to worry about it, unless you have reason to suspect your memory system or harddrives of currupting data on you
<digital_logic> (which would mean many other weird things should be happening)
<stdin> elvis: was going to say, -generic is normally faster
<DrX> digital_logic: I'm not so sure about the handwriting things  ;)
<DrX> digital_logic: so, what do you suggest I use for max performance?
<digital_logic> huh?
<elvis> It is so wierd because I installed a 64 bit version previously and it worked fine
<digital_logic> what kind of drive is it?
<stevethepirate> Hello
<digital_logic> scsi or sata?
<elvis> now that im running the 32 bit version it dont work
<elvis> fine
<stdin> elvis: what graphics hardware?
<DrX> SATA
<hansen> Kyral: yes, I've been thinking about getting an USB (or better eSATA?) hd, but just performing a full backup takes a long time with to 0.5 TB hds. Do you know of any fast backup scripts?
<digital_logic> DrX: Scsi, sata, usb, or IDE on a PCI adapater?
<digital_logic> ah, what generation?
<digital_logic> SATA2?
<elvis> its an onboard nvidia
<Kyral> hansen: Incremental backup
<Kyral> hansen: use rsync :P
<DrX> SATA 2 300 on HW RAid controller w/ big cache
<digital_logic> Ah, so its a raid
<digital_logic> striped?
<stevethepirate> I saw in a picture of a program that ran on the side of the desktop that displayed info like about system speed.. Disk capacity.. Etc.. Anyone know what its called?
<stdin> elvis: maybe try the nvidia driver, see if it's a graphics issue
<DrX> mirrored (thankfully, it's reading 0 and writing 1 but you can hardly tell)
<digital_logic> ah, ok
<stdin> elvis: or, if you're using the nvidia driver, try the nv one
<hansen> at least that's the problem we have with out mailserver. It uses a tar-based backup script to make the backup and then uploads it to external storage. Incremental backups are usually not too slow, but the full backup done every week takes forever
<digital_logic> in that case, w'll be nice to it, and I'd say try bs=512k
<Kyral> hansen: Thats why you do it every week and not everyday :P
<hansen> mailserver == cyrus mailstore == one file per message
<elvis> how do i find those drivers
<digital_logic> you could probably go up to 8192k (8mb), but you should prolly be nice to your drives
<hansen> Kyral: I had it failing a couple of time because it didn't complete in 24 hours before the next incr. backup -- it's that bad :)
<digital_logic> and I've never seen big performence increases on anything above 1024k
<elvis> just look on google and find the line you need to type in?
<Kyral> hansen: Don't use mailstore?
<stdin> elvis: nv is the default nvidia driver, there is a guide to installing the nvidia (binary) one
<stdin> !nvidia | elvis
<ubotu> elvis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<digital_logic> (but then again, you've got newer hardware than my ATA33 IDE junk, and old SCSI2 server parts)
<hansen> cyrus maildirs or MailDir is the only way that performs well enough for disconnected imap
<Kyral> *shrug*
<stevethepirate> Anyone know the program?
<Kyral> I don't know a lot about MailServs
<neil__> hey, Is there a program like daemon tools available for linux?
<Kyral> I like POP3 :P
<hansen> I was just wondering if there is something faster/better/nicer than tar to base a backup script on
<Kyral> hansen: There is probably
<Kyral> hansen: Google :P
<stevethepirate> Anyone?
<digital_logic> and I wouldn't worry too much about data integrety (weather though DD or bzip2), either way unless you suspect your system's memory/drive controllers of curropting data on you, I don't think its at all likely (though natrually-not impossible)
<Kyral> neil__: What's Daemon Tools?
<stdin> stevethepirate: probably a superkaramba thing
<hansen> stevethepirate: which program?
<DrX> digital_logic, would 8192 drive completion 4x faster & w/o sacrificing data integrity?
<stdin> neil__: mount
<hansen> neil__: just install daemon tools?
<digital_logic> read what I just said
<stevethepirate> Han' read above
<neil__> stdin: yeah just clicked! stupid me
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, gkrellm is one option
<digital_logic> bigger block size does not mean you loose integrity
<DrX> digital_logic: did, so 8192 is a better plan?
<neil__> Windows doesnt do 'mounting', but as linux does by default, why would I need an app for it :)
<digital_logic> it just means how much data will be floating in memory at any one point in time before being written to disk
<digital_logic> sure, if you want to (remember to make it 8192k, because 8192 bytes is very small)
<hansen> neil__: get it from http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html and install manually. Because of DJ Bernstein's weird policies I dont think you will find a nice .deb or .rpm or whatever
<stdin> neil__: for files (like ISOs) just add "-o loop" to the end of the mount command
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<stevethepirate> Anyone used superkaramba ?
<DrX> so, dd if=/dev/sda5 bs=8192k | bzip2 -z1c > /output/files.bz2 ?
<digital_logic> one other thing, if you're not going to use Bzip2, you ~NEED~ to have the destination partition be LARGER than 60GB, beacuse the destination will have things like a filesystem eating up drivespace, but DD will be reading & writing the sourcedrive's filesystem TO the designation file (making it be EXACTLY the size of the partition, INCLUDING formatting blocks, which would still be in use on the destination partiton)
<digital_logic> yes, that should do it.
* hansen installs superkaramba to see what kind of eyecandy stuff it is
<DrX> digital_logic: won't they both use the same amount plus won't I have overhead on the source for the Xen VM file and won't the compression keep me well under?
<stevethepirate> If i have a .tar.gz ... How do i install it?
<digital_logic> yes
<stdin> hansen: it doesn't have any eyecandy on it's own, you have to get the widgets from kde-look.org
<DrX> digital_logic: so the command I specified is good?  & why not go larger on block size, e.g., 16384k?
<stdin> stevethepirate: it's an archive, like zip, you don't "install" it, you extract it, use ark
<stevethepirate> Then?
<DrX> LeeJunFan: you onboard with this restart & that it should finish sooner?
<stdin> then you can see what's in the archive
<stevethepirate> I'm sure theres a single command to unpack and install a tarball..
<digital_logic> but if you wanted it to get done as soon as mechanicially possible (vs waiting for the CPU to compress & mechanical limits), you wouldn't use bzip2 ---- BUT then you'd have the problem that the output file would end up being LARGER than the free space on the 2nd partition
<stevethepirate> Lik rpm -something
<DrX> digital_logic: what about gzip vs bzip2?
<stdin> stevethepirate: that's for rpm files
<Yorokobi> stevethepirate, tar zxvf <tarfile>
<digital_logic> as I recall, gzip dosen't do pipes very well
<stevethepirate> Sweet.
<DrX> hehe, it just finished
<stdin> bzip2 has higher compression, but takes longer to compress and de-compress, as well as more ram
<DrX> must be blocks, not bytes
<AZNSLD> hmm
<AZNSLD> Ok ok...
<AZNSLD> I got another problem
<digital_logic> it did?
<digital_logic> impressive.
<DrX> digital_logic: this is the fastest system I've ever seen
<kings> stdin, hi I got it working thansk
<stdin> kings: was it just setting a default route?
<AZNSLD> Hey how do I fix Make_socket?
<kings> stdin, however now my ppp0 connects and i can ping everything - but now i cant ping anything on the internal 192.168.0.1 network = do I need to set a gw for the eth0 as well
<DrX> digital_logic: I want to do another backup using a different utility (my future hangs in the balance), so is there a built-in GUI backup tool I can use to backup an unmounted block device?
<kings> stdin, i removed the default gateway as it was pointing to 192.168.0.1 an dreplaced it with my static ip address
<digital_logic> then again, almost anything makes my webserver look like...uh...a pentium166-mmx (which it is)
<Yorokobi> DrX, have you looked at bacula ?
<DrX> Yorokobi: I've used it, but I don't know if it can backup an unmounted device?
<Yorokobi> I don't either :)
<digital_logic> Drx: I dunno, I can't help you there, me and GUIs don't get along, therefore I just use my custom scripts, functions, and thirtybillion other tricks I've come up with to do things.
<digital_logic> (naturally, they're all at home, where they do me absoloutely no good to help you)
<eilker> how can i get songs from last fm any idea ? i use amarok
<digital_logic> well, back to coding.
<stdin> kings: yeah, you need a route for each netowrk
<DrX> digital_logic: isn't there another dd version called ddsomething that's similar
<stdin> kings: something like this should work "route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0"
<digital_logic2> sigh
<LeeJunFan> DrX: dd_rescue I think
<digital_logic2> I've got a function named something like that!
<LeeJunFan> it will skip bad blocks
<digital_logic2> or you can use the padding (or is it swabbing?, or one of the other umpteen vauge similar otpions dd has) to do it.
<DrX> digital_logic: can I rename the bz2 file without causing a problem?
<DrX> digital_logic: it's not letting me rename, huh?
<stdin> eilker: #amarok ?
<eilker> stdin> i found it already
<digital_logic2> yes
<digital_logic2> it must not be finished then
<eilker> stdin> i am gonna rip :D
<digital_logic2> *OR* the system thinks its still in use.
<hansen> hmm, most of those superkaramba gadgets dont work
<stevethepirate> Damm.. Pc restarted for no reason.
<hansen> I tried a whole bunch and only zing and GlassMonitor work, and that GlassMonitor looks broken because the layout is not resizing to be able to display 4 cpu cores...
<DrX> digital_logic, good point, how do I ensure it's good?
<aznsld> Hello all
<digital_logic2> I don't know.
<aznsld> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digital_logic2> run top and see if dd is still runnign
<aznsld> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<digital_logic2> ng
<MasterManX2006> hey
<MasterManX2006> what u guys use for irc
<stevethepirate> Irssi
<MasterManX2006> irssi
<MasterManX2006> is that the best for kub
<LjL> an irc client. usually, sometimes telnet or netcat, though.
<Stormzoeker> kopete ;)
<stevethepirate> Lol.. Um.. How do i let my pc read the sensors inside my pc?
<LjL> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> hm?
<LjL> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<LjL> bah
<aznsld> phpmyadmin
<aznsld> opps sry
<DrX> digital_logic, nope
<stdin> !sensors | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<DrX> digital_logic: found it, it's called dd_rescue
<stevethepirate> So if i get that.. Superkaramba can read off that?
<digital_logic2> you might try restarting the computer (if that's possible)
<DrX> sure, but what about dd_rescue?
<digital_logic2> what about it?
<DrX> someone suggested it's better than dd & would that be a good second choice for backup?
<DrX> or should I use something entirely different
<digital_logic2> oh for a GUI app?
<DrX> digital_logic: d/n know if dd_rescue is gui or not
<katara> hi, i have a problem. When i try to swith betwen windows, i have to click on the upper bar of the windows or i cant put it on the fron of my screen
<katara> how can i change this?
<DrX> digital_logic: not picky, I'll use anything that's reliable...
<digital_logic2> well, I know I'm happy with the CLI stuff, which clearly you have.
<DrX> digital_logic, concerned b/.c the resulting bzip2 file is under 2GB of a 60GB image, sounds questionable
<digital_logic2> how much data was on the drive
<digital_logic2> do you know?
<digital_logic2> and what kind, because text files compress really well, but movies and images don't.
<DrX> digital_logic, maybe 5-8GB (Windows 2003 Server + SQL 2005 Standard)
<DrX> digital_logic, dd output reported handling 64GB
<digital_logic2> in that case, its ENTIRELY POSSIBLE it did compress it that much
<digital_logic2> Wait....is this an NTFS drive?
<digital_logic> finally
<kristjan_> anyone here recompiled kernel in edgy eft?
<DrX> digital_logic: I originally formatted it ext3, but I think Xen reformats a block device that you give it as some kind of disk image (gparted says it's a LInux Native partition type)
<DrX> digital_logic: I think that's why I can't mount it.
<hansen> stevethepirate, ubotu: did you figure out lm-sensors? I have it installed but I wonder how to configure it for my hardware and how to get ksensors to display anything useful
<digital_logic> so, then why/how is windows2k3 on there?
<stevethepirate> How do i kill superkaramba?
<DrX> digital_logic: it's a Xen VM image
<MuJ> kill `pidof superkaramba`
<tmbg> or pkill superkaramba
<hansen> I see this output from sensors: http://pastebin.ca/415982
<hansen> besides temp2, the others look reasonable :)
<hansen> but I was kind of expecting voltages and such things too
<stevethepirate> Thanks a lot people.. See ya in the future!
<stevethepirate> I've got work to do now.. Accounting is soo lame.
<eilker> Undefined argument in option spec  // what is spec? what does this mean ?
<DrX> digital_logic: how do I reverse the process?
<tmbg> hansen, this seems helpful. did you follow something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<kristjan_> doesn't info you can get with lmsensors depend on your bios?
<MuJ> eilker: what are you doing?
<tmbg> depends on configuring for your sensor chips, apparently.
<hansen> tmbg: yes, I ran sensors-detect and set up the modprobe files to load the stuff sensors-detect found
<LeeJunFan> DrX: bunzip2 -c [filename]  | dd of=/dev/[device] 
<digital_logic> you mean write back to disk?
<digital_logic> yes
<eilker> MuJ> trying to rip some mp3s from last fm
<digital_logic> you shouldn't need the bs=(whateveryouset), but it wouldn't hurt
<kristjan_> tmbg: yeah but usually you see all info you can get from sensors in bios
<tmbg> hansen, and you're sure your system supports voltage reporting?
<digital_logic> (and should make it go faster)
<kgx> is it possible to get the contents of wget to stdout (i dont want it to download the file, just get the contents)
<hansen> tmbg: I have no idea :)
<hansen> my old box did
<tmbg> hansen, try that BIOS bit that kristjan_ is mentioning then.
<stdin> kgx: wget URL -O -
<tmbg> poke around in your BIOS and see if you can find all of the monitoring stuff. it may not have it.
<tmbg> although if it's new enough it *should*
<hansen> tmbg: mentioned where?
<r00t_> is there an irc room where i can get help wirth php?
<kristjan_> actually I was thinking about what tmbg said. I think he is right, so ignore my bios rant ;)
<kgx> stdin: thanks
<BluesKaj> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stdin> r00t_: #php maybe
<BluesKaj> err #lamp
<tmbg> kristjan_, it kind of makes sense. most manufacturers do put stuff in their BIOS to read their sensor chips, but not always. I think mine reports temperature and fan speed, but not voltages. maybe it does volts, can't remember.
<stdin> r00t_: or ##php
<hansen> ic, you mean reboot and have a look
<tmbg> yup
<hansen> I'll do that next time I have to reboot
<kristjan_> tmbg: is lmsensors best? (I should try it out, cause my laptop bios won't show any temperature or fan speed at all)
<tmbg> I haven't gotten mine fully set up yet.
<tmbg> I'll get back with you ;)
<hansen> I dont think there is any alernative to lmsensors
<kristjan_> btw, there do you get lmsensors? I can't find it in multiverse
<kristjan_> ah ok package name is lm-sensors
<hansen> I guess it's easiest if some kind soul with the same motherboard as you has published a sensors.conf to reuse, but in my case I didn't find anything
<tmbg> well just finished setting it up. it seems alright. I don't get voltages either though. I get temps and fans.
<tmbg> it may pick up more if I reboot but I wouldn't be suprised if it couldn't read volts.
* hansen wonders how to map the generated labels to real hardware... I guess temp1 and temp3 are CPU temps (34-35degC) and temp4 is case temp (30degC) ?
<tmbg> that will depend on your sensor and all that jazz. it's hard for these kind of tools to know what is what.
<hansen> smsc47b397-isa-0480 sounds like something on the motherboard, ie. it wont measure gfx temp or fan right?
<tmbg> you'll have to figure that yourself, I haven't figured out where to set the labels yet myself.
<kristjan_> I see that lm-sensors needs i2c kernel modules, but isn't i2c blacklisted in edgy eft?
<Daisuke_Ido> question: say i run a program in wine.  it changes the resolution to 640x480, and crashes without giving my resolution back.  is there a way to do so without restarting x?
<BluesKaj> gamerz....
<hansen> I guess it's all guesswork with those sensors unless the mobo manufacturor or system integrator publishes a matching sensors.conf...
<kristjan_> Daisuke_Ido: use krandrtray
<eilker> !test > eilker
<hansen> kristjan_: why is that blacklisted?
<Daisuke_Ido> krandrtray?
<kristjan_> hansen: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - blacklist i2c_i801 - is that one of many i2c modules?
<kristjan_> !krandrtray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandrtray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing for !info krandrtray either
<kristjan_> Daisuke_Ido: it's installed by default in kubuntu
<kristjan_> alt-f2 and krandtray
<kristjan_> *krandrtray
<hansen> kristjan_: right, it says "# causes failure to suspend on HP compaq nc6000 (Ubuntu: #10306)"
<ksnipa> was wondering is there a fix to a super karmaba bug where my widges have a grey box around them, when I resume out of a screen saver?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> that's nice
* eilker declares ubotu secrets https://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi :D
<kristjan_> hmm, I guess blacklisted is one particular i2c module, cause I got i2c_ec module listed in lsmod
<wimpies> anybody around that uses 'Keep' backup system ?
<BluesKaj> more  darn probs with eye candy lately , must be a fact of life for a mature OS .   :)
<hansen> kristjan_: I have i2c_ec, i2c_isa and i2c_core loaded
<kristjan_> do lm-sensors need a frontend, like ksensors to display info, or with what command do I run lm-sensors?
<BluesKaj> ppl become obsessed with the window dressing
<hansen> plus a module "smsc47b397" that i2c_isa depends on, which i guess is a driver for a particular sensors chip
<BluesKaj> and then there's hansen :)
<kristjan_> how do I use lm-sensors?
<hansen> BluesKaj: ok, I admit it. I'm just bored tonight :)
<MuJ> type sensors
<kristjan_> MuJ: I get "Can't access procfs/sysfs file"
<MuJ> did you run sensors-detect and stuff first? :|
<hansen> bored and trying to get the last few details working with kubuntu on my new totally overkill hp workstation :)
<BluesKaj> hey just ignore me , i know you have aprob...Im just funnin ya
<kristjan_> MuJ: running now
<BluesKaj> <----had a a few tonite
<BluesKaj> Nice  hansen ... I have a rudimentary Compaq pc ... must be nice to have overkill :)
<Daisuke_Ido> build them yourself and you'll never go wrong
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you screw up
<Daisuke_Ido> then it could explode, but meh
<DrX> can I reliably write a 2GB tar file to an NTFS drive mounted under Linux?
<MuJ> explode? nah :D
<Daisuke_Ido> MuJ: no thermal paste/grease + no HSF
<Daisuke_Ido> explode.
<MuJ> == core melting
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a pretty big screwup though
<BluesKaj> ntfs mounted under linux ?  how so /
<BluesKaj> ?
<MuJ> but it won't explode
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a shame
<BluesKaj> partition maybe
<Iced_Tea> mmmmmm chocolate core melting.... mmmm
<DrX> not so much?
<Daisuke_Ido> or move to europe and switch the voltage on the PSU to 110
<MuJ> mmm.. iced tea.. mmm
<Iced_Tea> MuJ, damn straight
<MuJ> :P
<MuJ> Daisuke_Ido: I've done that
<MuJ> it still doesn't explode.. just gives little bit of blue smoke :)
<Daisuke_Ido> aww
<Daisuke_Ido> that's disappointing
<r00t_> MuJ: i joust lost the wire i jerry riged onto my laptop fan,so i had to stop useing it becaus eof the risk of melting it.i did jeerryrigg a old 486 fan to it with ducktape to copy a few importnat files but sadly itll be missed
<vizzy> hello, i have th efollowing problem when i try to install 'scons' which is needed to compile blender3d from cvs
<vizzy> paste: http://rafb.net/p/A2oHJq64.html
<philfo1> ok, my computer is being HORRIBLY slow & I think it's the graphics card.  I did the ATI radeon driver install last night & right then it slowed down.  makes me think it's the driver.  glxinfo shows me: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".  any ideas?
<LjL> vizzy: it looks like some sort of disk error to me
<philfo1> I absolutely need this machine up & running since I have a very importnat rush order, photo restoration due tomorrow evening.  all help is appreciated.
<LjL> check your syslog for I/O errors on your drives
<LjL> maybe run a smartctl
<vizzy> LjL, :O ok, checking
<linux_user> hi all! Does anybody know - does https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ work?
<BluesKaj> philfo1, type "fglrxinfo"
<philfo1> what do you know.
<MuJ> linux_user: hmm? yes?
<philfo1> the mesa3d.org driver glitch noted on the ATI pages
<ksnipa> anyone know where I can get kiba-dock from? I checked there website but they do not seem to have the files there for download
<philfo1> I corrected for that last night.
<MuJ> ksnipa: from their svn
<icarn> Section "Extensions"
<icarn>  Option "Composite" "disable"
<icarn> EndSection
<lunar-raven> does anyone know how to make flash work in konqueror (for amd64)?
<icarn> ATI, in order to have your direct rendering (dri) check your xorg.conf
<philfo1> icarn: that for me?
<icarn> yes
<posingaspopular> lunar-raven, yes
<posingaspopular> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<icarn> rather for vizzy
<posingaspopular> lunar-raven, is that the one you need to view youtube?
<lunar-raven> i believe so, thanks
<vizzy> hm?
<LeeJunFan> !flash64 | lunar-raven
<ubotu> lunar-raven: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lunar-raven> ohh thats the link i needed
<lunar-raven> because 64 works differently
<lunar-raven> thanks
<lunar-raven> :)
<LeeJunFan> lunar-raven: that's firefox but maybe it'll help with konq too.
<icarn> ok it is for you philfo1 (sorry:)
<philfo1> no worries.
<gumby600m> In Ubuntu 6.10, when Konsole has some sort of activity (i.e. top updates) while i'm in another window (say, Firefox), it flashes in the system tray... it's /extremely/ annoying.  How do I make Konsole stop flashing in my system tray??
<icarn> philfo1 : did you do that ? :sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control libqt3-mt
<aznsld> lol
<philfo1> so I'm running "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and inserting your "section..." instead of the ubuntu help pages, correct?
<philfo1> nope.
<icarn> correct, i think
<philfo1> I consulted uboto for ATI and ran the command lines directly as on the page.
<philfo1> is it a problem with my driver or with xorg?
<icarn> did you do : sudo aticonfig --initial
<philfo1> nope.
<philfo1> just like on the page, that's all.
<icarn> and : sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<WaxyFresh> can anyone give me a hand getting direct rendring working?or at least telling me wether or not its nad option?
<WaxyFresh> and*
<BluesKaj> icarn, philfo1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<BluesKaj> right ?
<philfo1> ok, where should I start then?
<icarn> for the french page, but same shell : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/fglrx
<BluesKaj> WaxyFresh,  same : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<aznsld> ok
<aznsld> Could I get some help?
<aznsld> On some MySQL
<aznsld> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<aznsld> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<aznsld> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<johey> What is the maximum healthy temperature for an Intel Pentium 4 single core 2.54 GHz? KSensors makes a warning flash at 45 degrees Celcius, but my CPU goes to 60 degrees with full load. Is this very bad?
<dirgedoll> I feel really frusterated. I have kubuntu 6.06 and i want superkaramba and don't understand how to unzip the files or where to put them so it will work. can anyone help?
<icarn> aznsld : did you jail your mysql ?
<WaxyFresh> johey: it all depens on how much heat your processors desinged for,my laptop one gets tooo hot to tuch while my tower is nice and cool even without a fan
<philfo1> icarn & blues, thanks for the help.  I'll try running the commands as on the last url sent to me
<aznsld> icarn | Idon know
<johey> WaxyFresh: Where can I find out what my CPU is designed for?
<dirgedoll> cries
<aznsld> I am a big noob
<philfo1> BUT, do I need to un install anything?  or just write over?
<dirgedoll> so am i
<icarn> philfo1 : i test it 4 2week, that was ok.
<dirgedoll> i dont understand any of this tar file crap
<dirgedoll> heh
<aznsld> dirgedoll you new?
<dirgedoll> yes
<aznsld> we are on the same boat
<aznsld> =)
<dirgedoll> :)
<philfo1> icarn: this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<dirgedoll> I thought this would be easier I guess
<aznsld>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<WaxyFresh> johey: try the manufactures page for a tech support number/email  but id think it would be fine<dont trust me
<BluesKaj> dirgedoll, this not the room to call tar files crap...they do work , most of the time
<dirgedoll> i am asking for help
<icarn> philfo1 : may be but : 3 choices for get ati : try this http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/fglrx
<dirgedoll> and im sorry if i offended anyone but i cant seem to get them to work
<dirgedoll> i will call them carp then
<dirgedoll> heh
<johey> WaxyFresh: In the BIOS settings on my motherboard, the CPU overheat warning limit is 75 degrees by default. I don't know if that is a reliable source.
<WaxyFresh> johey: did it come with the processor?
<dirgedoll> i've tried all kinds of stuff and can't get one to work
<kai> wasup
<dirgedoll> hi
<kai> are there any programmers in here? I need some help w/ using Subverision in linux
<BluesKaj> ./configure after extractiom ? dirgedoll
<johey> WaxyFresh: I bought it all in used condition. I can't tell. But it is not a brand computer, like IBM or Compac or so, but a "home built" thing.
<dirgedoll> see I dont understand where i would out the configure or how to properly extract them i guess
<dirgedoll> i am used to windows where you just unzip to the desktop and its done
<philfo1> icarn:  I have a hard enough time doing this stuff in English.  I'm a 5th day LINUX user.  I don't think I could handle it with french instrustions
<dirgedoll> neither can i
<dirgedoll> i dont understand where to put that /.configure
<philfo1> it gets easier dirgedoll
<WaxyFresh> johey: i dont think you have much to worry aboute but email teh processors manufacture for advice
<BluesKaj> Untarring tar.gz files
<BluesKaj> #"tar -zvxf file name.tar.gz"
<dirgedoll> what is that and where is it supposed to go?
<BluesKaj> Untarring tar.bz2 files
<BluesKaj> #"tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2"
<BluesKaj> sorry for the flood, just a samll one
<dirgedoll> i downloaded the file onto my desktop
<philfo1> lets hope babelfish can do it!
<dirgedoll> do i do something with the terminal after i do that
<philfo1> nope.  dang
<BluesKaj> yes, dirgedoll, read above
<icarn> philfo1 : courage .
<johey> WaxyFresh: I found a table at Intel's web site. I don't know which of the 2.53 GHz processors is mine, but all of them in the chart are specifyed for 71 or 72 degrees. Probably nothing to worry about then.
<kai> no help
<WaxyFresh> johey: its fine
<BluesKaj> johey, lots of cpu there , nothing to concern yerself about with linux or any OS
<philfo1> I am that brave, but I really don't feel like going through the headache.  the French version wasn't laid out like the English one.  The only French I remember from class 10 years ago is: "the onions" and "my name is..."
<dirgedoll> is it supposed to give another prompt after the one you gave me?
<BluesKaj> nom de plume ?
<dirgedoll> and it is still showing as a tar.gz
<johey> BluesKaj: Well, I believe the CPU temperature is an issue even with Linux. :)
<BluesKaj> you must have alotta stuff open
<philfo1> for all the freedom that linux affords users, it sure is a PITA for beginners.  I mean frustrating.  from a marketing standpoint, no wonder why windows survives.  linux IS the better system, but I've been sitting at my computer for 4 days making stuff work or trying to do so.
<dirgedoll> me too
<dirgedoll> i cant even unzip a flippin file
<dirgedoll> its worth it from what i hear though
<dirgedoll> so i will take the beatings hehe
<dirgedoll> and plug away at it
<MuJ> and all this because you've learned The Wrong Methods(tm) from windows
<philfo1> for Linux to take over (like I want :) ) there needs to be a much easier way than going on an IRC & pleading for experienced users to write command lines while us n00bs try to learn
<dirgedoll> yes it is
<philfo1> Muj:  I know.  I admit it.
<dirgedoll> i still cant get this to unzip
<hitmanWilly> linux isn't any harder than windows, just a different way of doing things
<MuJ> actually I think if you give linux and windows to someone who has NEVER used computer before they find linux easier
<dirgedoll> i just dont get it yet
<aznsld> me 3
<philfo1> not from a hardcore 10+ year windows user's pov.
<hitmanWilly> dirgedoll: try right clicking and "extract here"
<BluesKaj> dirgedoll, right click on the pkg . .. choose action/ extract to folder
<dirgedoll> yeah i did that
<philfo1> that's like saying that taking photos with wetplate is just as easy as using  apoint & shoot, but a different way.
<MuJ> philfo1: you'll learn.. just don't give up :)
<philfo1> sorry for ranting.   I'll stop
<dirgedoll> me too
<philfo1> yeah, well tonight I don't have time to learn unfortunately
<BluesKaj> in the terminal cd  "foldername" , then ./configure
<philfo1> I need my stuff to WORK
<pinoshaw> portugues pt
<pinoshaw> portugues<br>
<BluesKaj> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<rootbeerroot> hey! I'm running mandriva, but i'm hoping it's the same property...i need to know how to change a driver
<dirgedoll> still doesnt work
<hitmanWilly> dirgedoll: whats it telling you?
<BluesKaj> wrong room rootbeerroot, not the same OS base
<Alpha_Cluster> can someone here explian why in edgy /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java links to a 1.4 versin of java?
<MuJ> dirgedoll: tar -xzf package.tar.gz??
<dirgedoll> no such file or directory
<MuJ> well of course you change the package.tar.gz according to your package :D
<BluesKaj> what's the pkg name dirgedoll?
<dirgedoll> superkaramba-0.39
<MuJ> eh..
<dirgedoll> i extracted the folder to a folder called pics on my desktop
<MuJ> what are you doing? :)
<borisyaltsin> Hi, how do I get calc to show the formulas in the cells instead of the outcomes of the formulas?
<BluesKaj> superkarumba should be in adept or synaptic pkg managers , check it out
<MuJ> it just shouldn't be.. it IS
<dirgedoll> no it isnt i havfe 6.06
<MuJ> hmm..
<dirgedoll> kubuntu 6.06
<hitmanWilly> dirgedoll: you can probably download the .deb pkg. much easier to install
<MuJ> it's in the universe repository
<dirgedoll> how do i find that
<hitmanWilly> dirgedoll: try searching ubuntu.org for it
<BluesKaj> in adept or synaptic
<hitmanWilly> oh hold on, for dapper it might be a backport
<MuJ> it's in universe
<MuJ> for dapper
<MuJ> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=superkaramba&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all  <- there
<hitmanWilly> never used 6.06, sorry
<dirgedoll> thx
<philfo1> GD!!
<hitmanWilly> not too familiar with the repos for it
<cj_> morning
<philfo1> why is it when I'm typing the exact command line that I should be, terminal gives me "command not found" ??!!??
<soulrider> hey everyone
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: what cmd?
<BluesKaj> hmm strange i was sure it was in edgy repos
<MuJ> 6.06 = dapper
<philfo1> "sudo /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dirgedoll> this is all still freaking me out heh
<MuJ> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: thats not a cmd, thats a file name
<soulrider> im trying to uninstall libgnomeui-comming but it gives me an error ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12832/ i hope someone can help me because i cant install anything at all!
<dirgedoll> join the club
<MuJ> you were trying to run sources.list with super user privileges :)
<philfo1> well, the ubuntu help pages has it up there like that
<MuJ> which doesn't work because it's a text file
<MuJ> link?
<MuJ> because that's obviously wrong
<dirgedoll> why cant this be as easy as windows?
<philfo1> because you are totally dependent upon  a GUI
<philfo1> like 80% of the world.
<philfo1> like me.
<dirgedoll> sigh
<MuJ> dirgedoll: because it's easier
<philfo1> ha ha ha ha
<MuJ> it is
<MuJ> when you learn the basics
<dirgedoll> but this is so much fastier and prettier
<philfo1> I still can't mount a directory
<soulrider> the command line is so much better than a GUI for lots of things IMHO
<philfo1> I don't know any basics.  but unfortunately I have to WORK with this computer.
<philfo1> right now its  just a hobby machine because it can't do what I need it to.  because the basics are NOT basic.
<Hobbsee> !mount | philfo1
<ubotu> philfo1: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Hobbsee> philfo1: it didnt automount?
<philfo1> and it's nobody's fault but mine
<soulrider> Hobbsee: you good with packaging ? =/
<philfo1> philfo1 is mounted.  I want to look at another HD
<soulrider> im trying to uninstall libgnomeui-comming but it gives me an error ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12832/ i hope someone can help me because i cant install anything at all!
<soulrider> lobgnomegui-common sorry
<Hobbsee> soulrider: looking
<Hobbsee> soulrider: icky.
<soulrider> thanks Hobbsee
<stra> bye
<soulrider> i cant even install kopete
<soulrider> im SO never using aptoncd again
<Hobbsee> soulrider: could you pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgnomeui-common.prerm please?
<soulrider> sure
<soulrider> !paste
<Hobbsee> soulrider: is this feisty, btw?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<soulrider> no, edgy
<stdin> Hobbsee, soulrider: it's looking for gconf-schemas (in package gconf2)
<MuJ> soulrider: I'd just try to force remove it
<soulrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12836/ Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> soulrider: ahh
<Hobbsee> stdin: so i see.
<Hobbsee> you wont be able to force remove it
<soulrider> but i dont think i can install that package =/
<MuJ> dpkg --force -r libgnomeui-common ? no?
<Hobbsee> soulrider: change line 6, to be 	:gconf-schemas --unregister libgnomeui-apport-gtk.schemas
<Hobbsee> make sure you keep the indenting
<Hobbsee> then try to remove it again
<soulrider> k, let me kdesu kate first :P
<philfo1> I'm out.  got to go work.  I can't believe this.
<soulrider> done, let me try it
<Hobbsee> soulrider: ahhh, you removed gconf?
<soulrider> err i think
<soulrider> heres the thing
<soulrider> i installed allt he deps aptoncd needed
<soulrider> but it basically installed GNOME :P
<Hobbsee> wait, you couldnt have removed gconf - that would have removed that as well.  weird
<soulrider> so i looked for thta pure KDE website and remved everything it said :P
<Hobbsee> soulrider: ahh.   scripts like that tend to be bad
<Hobbsee> seeing as kde has some gnome stuff
<soulrider> what you just told me didnt work
<Hobbsee> soulrider: what'd it do?
<soulrider> same
<Hobbsee> oh, sorry, use a #, not a :
<Hobbsee> or remove lines 4-6
* Hobbsee thought a : would fix it
<soulrider> still happening =/
<soulrider> hold on a sec
<stdin> i find a nice "exit 0" right after "#!/bin/sh" does the job
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes - assuming there was nothing else in the prerm that should run
<soulrider> so i just leave
<soulrider> #!/bin/sh
<soulrider> set -e
<soulrider> ?
<stdin> you can just comment out the whole thing
<soulrider> k
<Hobbsee> soulrider: that works
<stdin> from if to fi
<soulrider> oh yes
<soulrider> it world!
<soulrider> worked*
<Hobbsee> :D
<soulrider> thank you guys!!! <3
<Hobbsee> now as for how you coudl remove gconf2, but keep that...i'll never know
<Hobbsee> probably that dodgy script
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> it was just a list of packages that could be uninstalled
<soulrider> not really a script
<Hobbsee> soulrider: probably removing libgtk2.0-0 then installing kubuntu-desktop again would have worked better
<Hobbsee> i think i've seen it
<Hobbsee> it wouldnt suprise me if it was trying to use force though
<soulrider> it wasnt
<soulrider> it was just "sudo apt-get remove <packages>"
<Hobbsee> ah, okay
<coty> stdin: what were the video coverters you tolled me about again?
<coty> Can someone tell me of some good video converters? I need to convert videos to fit on my psp
<stdin> coty: umm, ffmpeg mencoder and avidemux
<coty> thanks
<red22> is beta 2 going to be available tomorrow?
<sampan>  anyone know why after the kdelibs update this morning now i have a screensaver (a big white "X" as in the logo for Xorg) when it's turned off in system settings and kcontrol?
<soulrider> for feisty ask in #ubuntu+1
<red22> ty
<MuJ> what's the name for ubuntu+2? :P
<Daisuke_Ido> Glitzy Gopher
<Daisuke_Ido> (i don't know, but it sounds good :)
<WaxyFresh> kmix isnt starting up any ideas
<MuJ> Massive Mole would be cool.. when we get that far :)
<WaxyFresh> sexy seacucumber
<philfo1> and here I am again, looking for more help.
<exobuzz> Groovy Gerbil
<exobuzz> :-)
<philfo1> I'm trying to run  this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<lunar-raven> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lunar-raven> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<philfo1> and I'm halfway down the page at the command line right after: "Blacklist old fglrx module from linux-restricted-modules"
<WarrenT> Hi guys, i have a simple problem here
<WarrenT> everytime i try to apt-get in kubuntu a package
<WarrenT> it says package not found
<WarrenT> ??
<stdin> WarrenT: check your sources.list
<WarrenT> root@DLINK:~# apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 build-essential
<WarrenT> Reading package lists... Done
<WarrenT> Building dependency tree
<WarrenT> Reading state information... Done
<WarrenT> E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.10
<philfo1> so I ran the next three lines of commands & I get: bash: 8.35.5: No such file or directory
<stdin> !paste | WarrenT
<ubotu> WarrenT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WarrenT> ahh thanks stdin
<WarrenT> by the way, im a newbie how do  i check sources.list?
<stdin> WarrenT: post /etc/apt/sources.list to that pastebin site and I'll give it a look
<WarrenT> ok one moment please stdin
<stdin> philfo1: what commands are you running?
* stdin waits... :P
<philfo1> "sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh"
<philfo1> then: "bash ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy"
<philfo1> and at that command it gives me no such file or directory
<WarrenT> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12843/
<WarrenT> oh, i should uncomment the two lines as it says :)
<WarrenT> lol
<stdin> philfo1: did you replave <version> with the version, ie. NOT ./ati-driver-installer-<8.35.5>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy, but "./ati-driver-installer-8.35.5.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy"
<WarrenT> stdin: im going to uncoment both sections? or one?
<philfo1> no, I used the <>
<pollyo> Hello is emerge a package or a shell command?
<philfo1> damn.
<philfo1> why TF can't this be a little more straigtforward.
<philfo1> so now I did whatever it is that I did (which I do NOT understand) how do I make it better so I can install the correct driver for my graphics card & have my computer not take 22 seconds opening an application
<philfo1> ?
<intelikey> networking guro who is not real busy atm ?
<crdlb> pollyo, emerge?
<crdlb> that's for gentoo
<WarrenT> stdin:
<Jucato> !apt | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stdin> WarrenT: sorry, cron went crazy for a sec :P, uncomment what you want, but remember to run "sudo apt-get update" after
* intelikey would ask jucato but he's prolly busy
<WarrenT> stdin: i uncommented all the # deb sections in sources.list... when i try apt-get install kismet... i still get package not found
<Jucato> intelikey: right on! :)
<Jucato> !info kismet
<WarrenT> ahh ok ill do update :)
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<WarrenT> i uncommented all the #deb's
<philfo1> oh man.  I didn't run an update on the universe after I enabled it.
<intelikey> did you add multiverse ?
<philfo1> intelikely: me?
<intelikey> and WarrenT
<WarrenT> huh?
<philfo1> I'm STILL trying to get my ATI GC to work properly
<stdin> WarrenT: whenever you change that file, you need to update the package list, and you may as well add multiverse too (to the lines with universe)
<WarrenT> i just uncommented all the lines with deb in sources.list
<philfo1> but now I'm in a time crunch.
<WarrenT> what is the exact line?
<stdin> WarrenT: all the lines starting with deb and ending with universe
<WarrenT> so i add multiverse ??
<intelikey> all with the word deb* universe    can be   deb* universe multiverse
<WarrenT> ahh ok
<WarrenT> thanks will do
<stdin> WarrenT: then, sudo apt-get update
<WarrenT> yep thanks alot :0
<sparr> installing a RPM on my kubuntu box for the first time...  i feel so unclean
<WarrenT> real helpful you guys.
<intelikey> sparr why in the world are you doing that ?
<stdin> eww, rpm
<WarrenT> hey wants a backdoor up the behind :)
<intelikey> rpm is good but not on a debian based system.
<hsystem-x> rpm sucks!
<hsystem-x> deb rules.
<speedo409> guys I am using kubuntu 6.10, How can I connect to Wireless assistant without entering my Sudo password each time I reboot my box
<hitmanWilly> lets see how many dependency problems pop up
<stdin> rpm is only good with apt-rpm
<philfo1> thanks
<speedo409> I want to connect like windows - automatically
<WarrenT> oh
<intelikey> stdin i beg to differ.   urpmi is a very capable package management system
<WarrenT> last question, now that i apt-get kismet and its installed, in which directory will it be in??
<sparr> intelikey: no debian-ish package available for what i want
<stdin> intelikey: to tell the truth, the last time I used an RPM based system, was about 8 years ago
<hitmanWilly> WarrenT: probably spread through multiple ones
<intelikey> sparr ok.   out of curiosity what is it ?
<WarrenT> so i should search for it hitmanWilly
<stdin> WarrenT: use "dpkg -L kismet | less " to see all the files installed
<speedo409> anybody here using wireless assistant ? I need help
<hitmanWilly> WarrenT: what stdin said
<WarrenT> ahh its in /etc
<hitmanWilly> part of it
<WarrenT> where is the executable file?
<stdin> probably in /usr/bin
<hitmanWilly> probably /usr/local/bin
<stdin> WarrenT: but, like I said, use "dpkg -L kismet | less " to see all the files installed
<WarrenT> makes sense
<WarrenT> thanks
<WarrenT> well i got like 20 directorys :)
<sparr> intelikey: qsa (qt script for applications)
<intelikey> WarrenT does it matter where it's installed ?    as long as the executable is in your $PATH just the name will do.   but if you must know    dpkg -L kismet | grep bin/
<hitmanWilly> WarrenT: Linux splits progs up between multiple folders unlike that "other" system
<philfo1> hey, if I just do this stuff over & over again  because i forgot to run an update like 5 steps ago, is this going to fix itself or will I just be screwed?
<intelikey> sparr   hmmm.   ok.
<neo_> yup its me again adking how to get soundblaster 16 audio working
<philfo1> becasue formatting seems a lot simpler at this point.
<speedo409> anybody here using wireless assistant ? I need help
<intelikey> philfo1 when i was first migrating to linux i used to reload the system twice a weak whether i needed to or not....
<philfo1> right.  well, I either use this machine tonight, or I lose a job.
<philfo1> not so much lose a job, but definitely not get paid for my services.
<neo_> not to sound like an a** but got backup
<philfo1> I am so frustrated with this.  and yeah, it's my fault for being windows dependent
<neo_> join the crowd
<philfo1> yeah.  backup is having someone else doing the service & me not getting paid for what I know I can do.
<intelikey> philfo1 let me see if i can help ya on this.   what exactly is the issue ?
<neo_> well dont give up
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: at least you're trying to learn something new
<philfo1> ATI driver
<philfo1> true, true.
<neo_> did you try checking x11
<philfo1> I've been working on this migration for a month & I'm on my 5th day of complete immersion in linux
<intelikey> ok and what is the "Error:" ?
<philfo1> I did a driver install last night and my computer slowed down by about 50 times right after I restarted x
<philfo1> the error is that it takes about one minute to open or load anything outside terminal
<intelikey> oh yuch.  i've heard enough....
* intelikey runs and hides.
<philfo1> and I have to do a 120MB photo restoration tonight!
<neo_> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf ????
<intelikey> can you do it without ati drivers ?
<neo_> did you try that on boot
<neo_> kicking out or grub
<philfo1> what? what?  and what?
<philfo1> I don't know.
<neo_> on boot kick out of grub the loader
<philfo1> my computer was screaming fast two days ago with the improper driver
<neo_> get to cmd
<neo_> then run this command sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<philfo1> ok, wait one.   remember:  5th day of Linucks
<intelikey> can you do "the 120MB photo restoration" without ati drivers ?      might reconfigure xorg to use the generic driver   'vesa' maybe   and get your work done....  just a thought.
<neo_> that gets you to video settings
<coty> is there a way to install all know wifi drivers
<neo_> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: can you pastebin the contents?
<neo_> got to kick out of the boot esc when grub starts to load
<coty> I would like to install them from the konsole
<philfo1> I should be able to since I'm not doing any 3d.  I'm just so sick of getting a hair away from having this thing working properly, but not
<philfo1> what?
<stdin> coty: most are in linux-restricted-modules
<philfo1> pastebin?  what?
<coty> So how would i get them all
<hitmanWilly> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<coty> stdin: is there a command i can put in konsole
<coty> stdin: just to install all of them
<stdin> coty: what kernel are you on (uname -r)
<coty> stdin: not sure
<coty> stdin: how would i know
<neo_> anyone know where i cn get a driver for soundblaster 16
<stdin> coty: i meant use "uname -r" to find out
<mrigns> just type "uname -r"
<stdin> !soundblaster | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<coty> stdin: 2.6.15-28-386
<neo_> thanks
<intelikey> neo_ should be a module on disk already  ?
<philfo1> hitmanWilly:  I don't get it.  does that mean that I need to be less wordy?
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with k3b setup?
<neo_> thanks intelikey
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: no, thats just the URL for pastebin
<stdin> coty: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<philfo1> I don't get it.
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: i was just asking you to copy the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebin
<philfo1> there's SO MUCH new stuff I'm trying to ingest right now & I only know that "sudo" gets me anywhere I want to screw up
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: so i could take a look at it
<hitmanWilly> lol
<coty> stdin: it wount let me
<philfo1> give me a sec
<philfo1> thanks
<coty> stdin: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<philfo1> I'm gonna have an aneurysm tonight, I can feel it
<stdin> coty: close adept/synaptic
<coty> stdin: ok
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: it happens to the best of us
<coty> stdin: it said i already had it
<philfo1> how do I copy all that text?
<intelikey> philfo1 i would sujest that you, in a kosnole, run this command;    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       and sellect the vesa driver when asked.    and reset X      that's only a sujestion to try to help you get the thing working well enough to do what needs to be done.
<coty> stdin: linux-restricted-modules-386 is already the newest version.
<stdin> coty: then you have all the ones that you can get with apt
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: just like windows
<coty> stdin: well i plug in my wifi antena and it does not say anything
<philfo1> I don't mind staying up.  I want to get this driver in & in RIGHT.  if I have to go through this again, there's going to be a P4 in the schuylkill river
<coty> stdin
<stdin> coty: what doesn't say anything?
<coty> stdin: it is a wifi max
<hitmanWilly> philfo1: actually, try what intellikey suggested first
<coty> stdin: the computer
<philfo1> re-work is my biggest pet peeve.
<intelikey> vidio card has nothing to do with the processor
<neo_> hey how do i change my default browser to opera
<coty> stdin: I plug in my wifi max into the usb port and nothing happens
<coty> stdin: there is a driver i need for it
<stdin> coty: it won't speak to you :P, just because you don't see it react doesn't mean that "nothing" happend
<coty> stdin: i think it is zd somthing
<philfo1> no, but it's the manefestation of this whole pile of electronic dung.
<coty> stdin: well it is not sending a signal out
<philfo1> sorry.  just frustrated.
<intelikey> :_
<pollyo> Anyone know where k3bsetup would be?
<coty> stdin: my psp does not pick up on any wifi hot spots
<intelikey> pollyo in the menu of the app maybe ?
<stdin> coty: that's probably because you haven't set it up
<stdin> coty: is usb right?
<coty> stdin: so how should i
<philfo1> intelikely: I would RATHER get the driver installed right and not have to revisit this issue
<stdin> coty: in konsole, what does "lsusb" show ?
<philfo1> I have until tomorrow night to deliver the photo
<pollyo> intelikey: It looks like people are discussing another app that you run prior to k3b
<coty> stdin:
<coty> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 067c:e240 Efficient Networks, Inc.
<coty> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<coty> stdin: i dont have it pluged in
<coty> stdin: should i plug it in
<stdin> coty: heh, plug it in and re-run the command :)
<pollyo> BRB
<philfo1> so, is there anyone game for helping me out with running this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2  ??
<coty> stdin: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS
<philfo1> that is, if it works...
<stdin> coty: ok, so it's sees it, that's good
<coty> stdin: good
<coty> stdin: you mean great
<intelikey> pollyo i don't see any thing like that in the package database  but if it is part of the k3b packaes  just type it in the konsole   k3bsetup
<stdin> coty: post the output of "lsusb -vs 001:003", "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" to pastebin
<coty> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> need testers.    http://pastebin.us/?dl=19686
<coty> intelikey: for what
<stdin> S I S :)
<thumper> does anyone else have the situation where Xorg starts taking 100% of the cpu?
<coty> for some reason my internet got really slower when i switched to kbuntu
<icarn> hello there, how can i what happen to my system 30min ago when somthing get all the cpu and disk power ?
<intelikey> coty ipv6 prolly ?
<hitmanWilly> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<philfo1> in reconfiguring xserver-xorg, should I use the framebuffer device interface?  yes or no?
<coty> intelikey: i have tried that
<coty> intelikey: i dont think im doing it right
<coty> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12854/
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: that script errored out on my system http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12853/
<intelikey> coty you have edited    /etc/modprobe.d/aliases  set   alias net-pf-10 off   ?
<philfo1> anyone?  anyone?  Beuler?       Beuler?
<coty> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12855/
<coty> intelikey: hmm
<neo_> which restricted module has the sound drivers
<neo_>  which restricted module has the sound drivers
<stdin> intelikey: you use bashisms, so use /bin/bash not /bin/sh
<intelikey> stdin not needed.  sh works fine.    did line 11 turncate on you or something ?
<stdin> intelikey: 10: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<coty> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12856/
<intelikey> hitmanWilly did line 11 turncate ?
<coty> stdin: there you go all three commands you gave me
<coty> stdin: scroll up for the other two
<neo_> any one know where in the restricted modules I can find sound drivers
<intelikey> stdin ok  does changing /bin/sh to /bin/bash  fix your error ?
<stdin> intelikey: yeah
<intelikey> ok scrap it.  i'll rewrite.
<coty> intelikey: so how do i turn of ipv6?
* intelikey removes bash from his system to prevent future errors like that.
<stdin> intelikey: it's because /bin/sh is dash here
<intelikey> <intelikey> coty you have edited    /etc/modprobe.d/aliases  set   alias net-pf-10 off   ?
<coty> intelikey: because im so tired of slow internet when i have dsl
<coty> intelikey: i put the command in and i got an error
<intelikey> what command ?
<intelikey> and what error for that matter
<coty> intelikey: that is a command right
<stdin> intelikey: and "$(ifconfig -a | grep -A1 '^[A-z] ') shows nothing here, but "$(ifconfig -a | grep -iA1 '^[A-z] ')" shows them
<intelikey> coty no
<coty> intelikey: ok
<coty> intelikey: so what is it
<coty> intelikey: and what do i do
<neo_> hey how stable is the new beta
<neo_> im downloading it now
<coty> intelikey: sorry i know im a pain
<hitmanWilly> neo_: for feisty?
<intelikey> coty edit the file.   change the line.
<neo_> yea
<intelikey> coty konsole   # sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/aliases #
<neo_> feisty fawn
<hitmanWilly> neo_: running it right now, works great for me
<neo_> any crashes
<stdin> coty: does "sudo iwconfig" show anything ?
<hitmanWilly> neo_: not yet, continuous uptime for 3 days since i installed it
<coty> intelikey: ok now what
<intelikey> stdin then you are saying to me that [A-z]  == [a-z]   on that system ?
<neo_> i havent run it yet but Im new to the ubuntu world but Im loving it so far
<coty> stdin: yeah i gave it to you
<intelikey> coty find line that says  "alias net-pf-10 ipv6"   change it to   "alias net-pf-10 off"
<stdin> intelikey: no, "grep -iA1 '^[A-z] '" == "grep -A1 '^[a-z] '" (added the -i to grep)
<hitmanWilly> neo_: switched to ubu about 6-7 mos back from fedora, never looked back
<stdin> coty: with sudo ?
<coty> intelikey: hmm... thoughs are two diffrent lines
<coty> stdin: let me try
<intelikey> stdin yes and you the  -i makes it case insesnitive so it is A-Z,a-z   but  [A-z]   is all ready that here
<intelikey> you*  you know
<coty> stdin: what is the command again
<stdin> intelikey: [A-z]  outputs nothing on my system
<stdin> coty: sudo iwconfig
<coty> stdin: i got the same thing
<neo_> im working on sound but there is no snd
<coty> intelikey: alias net-pf-6  netrom
<intelikey> stdin test.  echo -e 't\nT' | grep '[A-z] '
<coty> intelikey: that is what is on line 6
<stdin> intelikey: nothing
<philfo1> lovely.  disabling my GC makes all my monitor color calibrations nil.
<coty> intelikey: alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<philfo1> this is just perfect.
<coty> intelikey: that is what is on line 10
<intelikey> yes line 10
<stdin> intelikey: but, interestingly "echo -e 't\nT' | grep '[a-Z] '" works
<Theresa> hello folks
<intelikey> stdin hmmmmm
<coty> intelikey: so i edit line 10 with alias net-pf-10 off
<intelikey> coty yes
<intelikey> stdin that aint right.... they have reordered char sorting
<jmichaelx> has anyone completely trashed their systems by upgrading to feisty beta recently, or am i alone on this?
<Theresa> I am in the embarrasing situation of working on a clients computer and being flummoxed.  In Open office all fonts in all wigets are now symbols. It's not readable. I have deleted the openoffice.org2 folder and it still remains the same. Any ideas?
<intelikey> stdin see here  "echo -e 't\nT' | grep '[a-Z] '"  gets nothing.
<coty> intelikey: my internet speed is the same
<intelikey> coty that change only affect initialization.   boot time.
<coty> oh
<coty> it is asking what files to write it so
<coty> to
<coty> intelikey: which ones should i
<intelikey> just hit enter
<coty> ok
<coty> thanks
* Hrontore stretches and yawns ;3
<jmichaelx> after attempting to upgrade to feisty, i cannot get bash anymore.... i get "busybox"... is there any hope for a recovery?
<coty> stdin: so what do i do now
<coty> stdin; you got all the paste i gave you right?
<stdin> coty: yeah, just trying to find the driver for it
<coty> stdin: were
<philfo1> oh goodness.  xserver-xorg reset.  ordeal.
<stdin> coty: google mostly :P
<coty> intelikey: my internet now is super fast
<coty> intelikey: but for some reason google loads slow
<intelikey> coty i don't know anything about that.   maybe google was actually using ipv6  ?
<Theresa> this is so frustrating
<Theresa> it can't be a gtk thing as adept looks fine
<coty> intelikey: it took awhile for it to load the search engin but now it flies
* Jucato notes that Adept doesn't use GTK, like the rest of KDE
<coty> intelikey: WOW my internet is SO FREAKING FAST
<coty> intelikey:  i never knew it was this fast
<Theresa> Jucato: oh
<intelikey> stdin version you running ?
<coty> intelikey: it was not this fast on windows
<stdin> intelikey: feisty
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> stdin  i was sujested that it might be the builtin echo  try /bin/echo  ona that test
<stdin> coty: do "sudo modprobe zd1211rw" then show "dmesg | tail"
<stdin> intelikey:  "/bin/echo -e 't\nT' | /bin/grep '[A-z] '" shows nothing
<stdin> intelikey:  and, again, reversing A-z for a-Z does
<intelikey> k
<Theresa> so what draws the widgets in Open Office? IT's the only thing that looked messed up.  The menus looks fine but everything in the tools bars is gibberish. In the font listings drop-down i have circle-square-halfmoon-double box-filled circle
<hitmanWilly> Theresa: i think open office IS in fact GTK
<hitmanWilly> i think...
<coty> stdin: FATAL: Module zd1211rw not found.
<Bearcat> so, it's a gtk thing then. hmm
<hitmanWilly> maybe
<hitmanWilly> try running gedit
<hitmanWilly> i know that's gtk
<Jucato> and also not installed by default :)
<stdin> coty: run: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -type f -name "zd1211*"
<hitmanWilly> i know, iwas hoping
<Bearcat> ok, i think i've seen this before when i used Gnome a long time ago
<icarn> Bearcat : may try to use kde config to use kde fonts in gtk apps (one cliin controle panel)
<Bearcat> icarn: i messed around with that to no avail. I think it may be a pango problem
<Jucato> "kde config" would be System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK+ Styles and Fonts
<Bearcat> Jucato: right. That seems to make no difference. I'm gonna look for my gtk setting and kill them
<nonuda> i have an application hang, how do i kill it?
<intelikey> stdin i'm not getting comment from the guys in #bash  they are all grinning like the cat that swallowed the cannery, and won't admit that bash borked....   but neither will they accuse grep of being at fault   makes me think they will probably quietly fix it and say nothing.
<stdin> intelikey: tried it in /bin/sh, /bin/csh, /bin/ksh and a couple others, all only work with [a-Z] 
<coty> stdin: /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/kernel/drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zd1211.ko
<nonuda> yo stdin, my man..hehe
<stdin> coty: ok, sudo modprobe zd1211
<stdin> hey nonuda :)
<coty> stdin: no output
<coty> stdin: came up
<stdin> coty: then "dmesg | tail" to pastebin
<nonuda> stdin, how do i kill an application?
<intelikey> stdin ok then it's not bash.   lets see if it's grep  test;  echo -e 't\nT' | sed 's/[A-z] /P/g'
<stdin> intelikey: sed: -e expression #1, char 11: Invalid range end
<Bearcat> how would i reinstall pango?
<intelikey> stdin and if you reverse it ?
<coty> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12860/
<stdin> intelikey: again, "echo -e "t\nT" | sed 's/[a-Z] /P/g'" gives "P<new line>P"
<Bearcat> nm
<intelikey> stdin yep it's neither bash nor grep   it's something to do with regex.   and ubuntu prolly did it.
<stdin> coty: and "iwconfig" now shows?
<coty> stdin: nothing
<stdin> intelikey: strange
<coty> I hope to be getting a better computer this weekend
<stdin> coty: what about "iwconfig wlan0" ?
<coty> first thing im doing is....
<intelikey> that could give all kinds of trubble in scripts.   it may not only apply to A-z  it is a reordering or chars so i don't know what all will be affected.
<coty> stdin: wlan0     No such device
<stdin> aww :p
<intelikey> it's not posix tho
<coty> first thing im doing as soon as i get that computer is wiping out microsoft and installing my beutiful kubuntu
<stdin> there really is no documentation on ZyDAS
<icarn> Bearcat : lissage des polices de KDE (Centre de configuration > Apparence et Thmes > Polices > Configurer > Activer le halo par sous-pixellisation). (in french but who care)
<coty> stdin: i know thats the problem
<WaxyFresh> i cant figure out the proper way to get ddat display a day in the futor or past,any help?lets dd/mm/yy
<WaxyFresh> ddate*
<coty> the new computer im getting has a bad hard drive
<coty> so im not sure how im going to install kubuntu
<Bearcat> icarn: thakn you, but my french is almost on-existant
<WaxyFresh> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bruja8> hi, guys, how do i make the live cd not load bcm43xx modules?
<Bearcat> well thanks for the help folks. I gotta scram
<icarn> Bearcat : ok so System Settings -> Appearance ->  Polices -> "lisser"(configure) then halo ; should be what u look 4.
<daskreech2> bruja8: blacklist he,
<daskreech2> them
<daskreech2> oh wait
<daskreech2> Live cd
<bruja8> daskreech2, how do i make it install the distro without the bcm43xx for that matter?
<coty> I am at this point really sad
<daskreech2> well if you are going to install it then you can blacklist it after
<coty> I am watching the youtube vids of beryl
<coty> and i want beryl
<daskreech2> :-)
<bruja8> ohhhh yeah, i forgot that! but which file do i blacklist it in?
<daskreech2> ummmm
<intelikey> stdin ok test this one in place of the other,   i patched it for your non-posix system    http://pastebin.us/19707
<icarn> what happend ?
<daskreech2> something ni /etc/modules
* odin__ strokes Beryl
<bruja8> ohhhh, k
<coty> cant someone help me with getting beryl
<icarn> c pas cool
<bruja8> what's the matter coty?
<odin__> coty whats wrong?
<daskreech2> coty: installeed your vid card drivere already?
<coty> i want beryl *coty crys
<odin__> coty: i installed vid drivers with Envy and it worked with aiglx first time round
<coty> i want my screen to be a cube
<bruja8> did you install the packages coty?
<intelikey> so feisty has really hosed regex...
<coty> no
<coty> i dont know were to get them
<bones> anyone ever have Kubuntu/Ubuntu start up and stay in comand line?
<coty> i have no idea what to do
<intelikey> anyone running feisty care to drop this in a konsole# echo -e 'R\nr' | grep '[A-z] ' ;echo -e 'R\nr' | sed 's/[a-Z] /E;/g'
<odin__> coty: nvidia or ati?
<coty> how do i know
<coty> someone asked me before but never tolled me how to find out
<intelikey> R means it's correct   E;  well you know what E; means.
<odin__> um
<icarn> nviida
<stdin> intelikey: the "patched" script works now
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: double E's.
<stdin> intelikey: and I got E;'s
<odin__> how u know icarn?
<odin__> :p
<intelikey> LeeJunFan k just wanted to dubble check that it wasn't stdin's box only.
<icarn> :b
<intelikey> ok there needs to be a bug filed on that .
<daskreech2> coty: lshw -C video
<coty> ok
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I should say :)
<intelikey> LeeJunFan you regestered ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I didn't catch your earlier stuff, and I'm sitting here looking at this going WTF happened?  hehe
<nonuda> can i install gnome desktop in kubuntu? can gnome and kde exist in one machine?
<stdin> intelikey: tested it on an OpenBSD box, and I got R r and "sed: 1: "s/[a-Z] /E;/g": RE error: invalid character range"
<stdin> nonuda: sure, just install "ubuntu-desktop"
<coty> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<odin__> what does it say coty, nvidia or ati?
<intelikey> LeeJunFan feisty has "re-ordered" the standard chars in 'regex'    that's like saying all scripts of any lang not specifically writen for feisty ubuntu should not be used on feisty.
* bones is away: Gone away for now.
<intelikey> it breaks posix compliance and has serious implications.
<intelikey> stdin yes that's posix complient.
* ghost is back.
<coty> odin_: it says it no wer
<coty> were
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: shouldn't the second one be E?
<odin__> :/
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yes see stdin above.
<odin__> lshw -C video says "nowhere"? :p
<odin__> under vendor:
<coty> should i run the command in super-user
<coty> that is what it said
<odin__> no need
<coty> ok
<intelikey> this is normal.  tty4 [greg$~]  echo -e 'R\nr' | grep '[A-z] ' ;echo -e 'R\nr' | sed 's/[a-Z] /E;/g'R
<intelikey> r
<intelikey> sed: -e expression #1, char 12: Invalid range end
<coty> let me paste what the out put was
<odin__> kk
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: which package should that be filed under? is that libc's job?
* bones is away: Gone away for now.
<coty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12863/
<intelikey> LeeJunFan i think libc6  but i'm not sure.
<ouellettesr> hello if im installing openoffice from their website, should i install the debian menu package under desktop integration
<odin__> intel
<odin__> :/
<coty> hmmm
<Hrontore> intelikey: what distro are you using?
<intelikey> Hrontore ubuntu
<Hrontore> ahh
<coty> so can someone help me with getting beryl
<odin__> gimme a sec :p
<intelikey> Hrontore and you ?
<coty> i really get saddier by the second watching these vids of it
<Hrontore> intelikey: Kubuntu
<ouellettesr> any ideas anyone?
<intelikey> yeah i thought we were probably both using ubuntu
<Hrontore> ouelletters: have you tried using apt?
<Hrontore> You may need to add repositorys
<odin__> coty: type glxinfo | grep direct
<intelikey> ouellettesr why from their site ?
<coty> direct rendering: No
<coty> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Hrontore> i have the same problem
<ouellettesr> theres a bug in database where you cant save a form, the only work around is installing the version on their website
<intelikey> ok.
<odin__> coty: this is out of my league, if at all possible :p
<odin__> ask about
<odin__> try #beryl
<ouellettesr> i downloaded it and the nstructions say to delete anything not for my release, im not sure if i need to delete the debian menu package under desktop integration
<Hrontore> i need help with fglrx
<intelikey> shoot i'm late.. gota make rounds.
<Hrontore> installing a binary driver for radeon 6900
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I don't think it's a bug, both E's are coming from the sed.
<Hrontore> 9600*
* stdin sleeps
<LeeJunFan> \nr should be \n\r
<LeeJunFan> bah
<carutsu> sorry to ask here, but is there an OpenOffice channel?
<daskreech2> coty: out of luck?
<daskreech2> #openoffice.org
<coty> yeap out of luck
<daskreech2> and I think a #openoffice.org-users
<odin__> coty doesnt seem to be doing well
<carutsu> daskreech2 thank you very much
<odin__> :[
<LeeJunFan> coty: what gfx card you have?
<coty> i took my stress out on another channel
<daskreech2> intel
<coty> yes
<daskreech2> better than a sis
<odin__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12863/ for chipset details
<coty> i flooded one of my mosted hated channels
<coty> thats how stressed i am
<LeeJunFan> hrm, sorry, I know nothing about their cards except that linux finally gets a gfx card maker to open source it and comes up with a worse driver than hacked ATI ones :(
<odin__> #windows ?
<Re|ent|ess> lol
* odin__ giggles
<Re|ent|ess> hey umm
* odin__ strokes his nVidia GF6800GT
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, SIS sucks. I have 24 of them at the library, I'd love to run beryl on those systems.
<coty> so
<daskreech2> coty: #spywarerus ?
<coty> how am i going to install this
<Re|ent|ess> why is it that i installed kubuntu and like none of my programs will install
<daskreech2> coty: your wi fi card?
<coty> what about it
<Re|ent|ess> like apache
<Re|ent|ess> and php
<daskreech2> Re|ent|ess: none of which program?
<odin__> buy a cheap nvidia card on ebay and installing it will be a breeze :D
<Re|ent|ess> and mysql
<daskreech2> how are you installing them?
<Re|ent|ess> and xchat
<Re|ent|ess> and
<coty> i am not for now
<coty> im focused on beryl
<Re|ent|ess> source l
<Re|ent|ess> your spose to install from source
<Re|ent|ess> if you cant compile then your not a linux user
<Re|ent|ess> your a n00b
<daskreech2> Re|ent|ess: please dont be an idiot
<daskreech2> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Re|ent|ess> oh im not
<carutsu> Relentless easy on him
<LeeJunFan> aye aye
<carutsu> Relentless he's new
<daskreech2> !apt | Re|ent|ess
<ubotu> Re|ent|ess: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Re|ent|ess> <serious linux user
<daskreech2> :-
<daskreech2> ))
<Re|ent|ess> !rpm | daskreech2
<ubotu> daskreech2: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<odin__> doesnt mean u have to be rude
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<Re|ent|ess> alien is not dangerous
<LeeJunFan> !build-essential | Re|ent|ess
<ubotu> Re|ent|ess: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<carutsu> remember Dont bite the newbies!
<Re|ent|ess> ok
<Re|ent|ess> i wont
* Re|ent|ess uses kubuntu when mandriva is craping out
<Re|ent|ess> :D
<Hrontore> okay i tried following the instructions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) but ran into a problem with fglrx
<Hrontore> i dont know
<Re|ent|ess> !google fglrx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google fglrx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Re|ent|ess> ?
<Re|ent|ess> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Re|ent|ess> there we go
<Re|ent|ess> ok
<Re|ent|ess> hmm
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: ran into what problem?
<Hrontore> its ati!
<Hrontore> well i just dont know
<Hirvinen> Re|ent|ess: It doesn't google, but replies with factoids from its own database.
<Hrontore> one sec
<Hrontore> $ fglrxinfo
<Hrontore> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Hrontore> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Hrontore> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Hrontore> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Hrontore> thats the problem
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: yep, did you install the fglrx driver package?
<LeeJunFan> not just the modules
<Hrontore> how do i check?
<Re|ent|ess> lsmod
<Re|ent|ess> in a root shell
<Hrontore> now thats a list
<LeeJunFan> no, that's the module.
<LeeJunFan> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Re|ent|ess> hmm
* Hrontore why cant it be alphabetacal?
<LeeJunFan> dpkg -l | grep fglrx | sort
<LeeJunFan> it can :)
<Re|ent|ess> i belive if you want to check you modules loaded you type lsmod
<Re|ent|ess> !lsmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Re|ent|ess> lsmode ls= list mod=modules
<ffffu> hey
<ffffu> hi
<ffffu> i need help on loading on raid.. my grub keeps hanging
<coty> Now im really starting to love kubuntu
<Re|ent|ess> raid/scisi
<coty> like super love
<Re|ent|ess> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<coty> it strems videos great
<LeeJunFan> coty found vlc
<coty> when i was on windows youtube vids were chopy
<coty> hmm
<LeeJunFan> oh, that direction. hehe
<Hrontore> leejunfan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12873/
<LeeJunFan> coty: I thought you were streaming out.
<coty> When watching youtube vids on kubuntu they are not choppy like they were with windows
<ffffu> keeps going into busybox
<ffffu> what shd i do
<Re|ent|ess> ffffu: busybox? are you dual booting
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: okay, so you've go the libs installed okay, did you change your video driver in xorg.conf to fglrx?
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: are you running feisty? and what model # ati you got?
<ffffu> no..seems like the kernal couldn't find my harddisk (raid)
<ffffu> i think the modules should be loaded but i don't know what modules
<Re|ent|ess> do you see your drive on live?
<ffffu> yeah i did
<ffffu> live installation is okay
<coty> yay im getting help with beryl
<Hrontore> LeeJunFan: the card is an RAdeon 9600 and running edgy
<ffffu> after that, grub loader loads the kernal and i'm in busy box
<Re|ent|ess> are you @ your box now?
<Re|ent|ess> oh
<Re|ent|ess> did you read about raid drives?
<Re|ent|ess> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<ffffu> yeah..i'm doing a installation via live cd again..will get into busybox again later..i'll let u know after i get into that
<Re|ent|ess> do the firdt one
<ffffu> meanwhile reading
<coty> !kubuntulove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntulove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: then glxinfo to see if your client vendor changed.
<daskreech2> coty: where from?
<odin__> ImagemagicK - huh?
<Hrontore> LeeJunFan: Just like into the consol
<coty> #beryl
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: if itt's dropping you to busybox then it's failing in initrd.
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: yeah.
<Re|ent|ess> way to step on my toes LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> yeah, you're welcome Re|ent|ess :)
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<carutsu> how do i install a deb file?
<Re|ent|ess> seriously not cool tho
<Re|ent|ess> click on it
<LeeJunFan> carutsu: dpkg -i [file] 
<LeeJunFan> or that. :)
<Re|ent|ess> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<ffffu> LeeJunFan: yeah.. what should i do in the busybox ?
<Re|ent|ess> :O
<nonuda_> guys, i want to install linux+wine on pentium 200mmx 64 mb ram, what distro should i use?
<Re|ent|ess> nothing
<Re|ent|ess> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ffffu> LeeJunFan: i know i should load my raid1 by using modprobe raid1 ..is it correct?
<carutsu> LeeJunFan thanks
<Re|ent|ess> wtf
<Re|ent|ess> i said how to install
<Re|ent|ess> <_<
<ouellettesr> nonuda_ i would use xubuntu
<Re|ent|ess> me
<ffffu> LeeJunFan: what should i do in the busybox ?
<nonuda_> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: has it ever worked? What happened to break it?
<Hrontore> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12874/ (its still mesa)
<nonuda_> thanks
<Re|ent|ess> Hrontore: i dont think your driver is supported yet
<daskreech2> carutsu: right click it and select kubuntu package menu
<ffffu> i don't know..live cd installation was ok..after that it just boot into busybox
<ouellettesr> nonuda_, np
<Hrontore> nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooo
<Re|ent|ess> you could build a driver
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: I think maybe it needs a reinstall as in sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<daskreech2> ffffu: where does it freak?
<Hrontore> i'll do that
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: the fglrx drivers setup a 'diversion' or whatever it's called, it moves your mesa drivers and replaces them with ones from ati, it doesn't look like that is working for you.
<Hrontore> y
<ffffu> brb trhanks for the help i going for lunch first ;p
<Hrontore> oops ment for that y to be in consol
<LeeJunFan> Hrontore: I'm running a 9200 on one machine and a 9700 on this one, it works in edgy.
<Re|ent|ess> Hrontore: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fglrx
<Hrontore> LeeJunFan: im running 9600 cuase that waht it came with
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: hrm, to me it sounds like your initrd just wasn't built right :( Not sure if you can fix it from there.
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: initrd isn't really something you can fix unless you have a working machine.
<Re|ent|ess> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<jeffto> hello everybody
<Re|ent|ess> hi jeffto
<jeffto> hi Re|ent|ess
<Re|ent|ess> what can i help ya with?
<jeffto> I have a trouble related to my CD/DVD/RW drive
<Re|ent|ess> !cdrw
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jeffto> nop
<Re|ent|ess> what is the problem?
<jeffto> not related to how to create an iso file
<jeffto> My DVD unit can burn at 10X
<jeffto> but using K3b is burning at 2X
<jeffto> the same happend with CDroms
<LeeJunFan> jeffto: feisty?
<jeffto> nop, edgy
<jeffto> on a toshiba A105 laptop
<Re|ent|ess> LeeJunFan: ty but i am heling him
<Re|ent|ess> :p
<Re|ent|ess> learn how to be a good helpwe
<Re|ent|ess> ^helper
<LeeJunFan> are you? :)
<Re|ent|ess> yeah
<Re|ent|ess> bish
<Re|ent|ess> is you drive reconized?
<jeffto> yes
<Re|ent|ess> is K#b set to auto?
<Re|ent|ess> ^k3b
<jeffto> yes
<Re|ent|ess> for 10x didi you set it to the setting?
<jeffto> yes , on setup it's like you say
<jeffto> but when start to burn, no matter if a I do it like normal user or like root
<jeffto> always burn at 2x
<Re|ent|ess> you get it at 2x
<Re|ent|ess> hmm
<jeffto> but, wait a second
<Re|ent|ess> are your burn corrpt?
<Re|ent|ess> ^burns
<jeffto> nop
<Re|ent|ess> hmm..
<Re|ent|ess> is DMA on?
<jeffto> where I can see that?
<Re|ent|ess> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Re|ent|ess> dma may not be on for /dev/hcd ( or what every its named
<martalli> Are suse-style kde menus available for kubuntu?
<Re|ent|ess> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Re|ent|ess> hmm
<jeffto> let me try
<Re|ent|ess> !suse-style
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suse-style - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martalli> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<martalli> I guess I could figure it out if I knew what the menu was called
<odin__> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<odin__> lol
<martalli> I'll check #suse
<jeffto> martalli, did you have searh on kde-look?
<odin__> had to try
<odin__> :D
<jeffto> *search
<martalli> ubotu rocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martalli> lol i wasn't talking to you but about you ubotu
<Re|ent|ess> im getting a goole bot on here
<Re|ent|ess> brb
<odin__> lol
<odin__> we need a fishbot tbh
<Hirvinen> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odin__> fishbot only lives on quakenet :p
<odin__> warm waters, he likes it there
<daskreech2> martalli: kickoff
<daskreech2> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<martalli> daskreech2, Thanks
<jeffto> Nop
<martalli> I asked in  #suse and no answer, jst ringing echos
<jeffto> I have a failed message
<jeffto> HDIO_GETGEO failed: inappropiate ioctl for device
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jeffto> Re|ent|ess, nope
<jeffto> it fails
<daskreech2> martalli: :-)
<jeffto> HDIO_GETGEO failed: inappropiate ioctl for device
<Re|ent|ess> what was the last thing i said >_>
<odin__> [05:42]  <Re|ent|ess> brb
<odin__> :p
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<jeffto> that try turning on DMA
<martalli> That's too bad, kickoff is not available int he repos
<odin__> google a repo with it in, u might strike it lucky
<odin__> :] 
<daskreech2> martalli: still beta
<odin__> bleh right
<odin__> tis 6am
<odin__> off to bed
<odin__> nn
<daskreech2> night
<OsteHovel> bedtime now? its 06 in the morning here...
<OsteHovel> :P
<aznsld> hi all
<daskreech2> hey
<aznsld> How is everyone
<philfo1> how can I find out WHY my computer is using 1.9GB of memory?
<Re|ent|ess> !google lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  #1 LOL.com - Laugh out loud at funny jokes and comments ( http://www.lol.com/ )
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<Lord_Ramen> [Google]  #1 LOL.com - Laugh out loud at funny jokes and comments ( http://www.lol.com/ )
<Lord_Ramen> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<Lord_Ramen> yay
<Hrontore> LeeJunFan: im running 9600 cuase that waht it came with
<Hrontore> rod@rod-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.35.5-1*.deb
<Hrontore> dpkg: error processing xorg-driver-fglrx_8.35.5-1*.deb (--install):
<Hrontore>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Hrontore> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hrontore>  xorg-driver-fglrx_8.35.5-1*.deb
<Hrontore> rod@rod-desktop:~$
<Hrontore> oops didnt mean to do that
<philfo1> hola?
<daskreech2> hola
<Re|ent|ess> yes philfo1
<philfo1> I'm just wondering how I can find out WHY my computer is using what appears in Top to be 1.9GB of memory
<philfo1> and what I can kill
<Re|ent|ess> do you have a swap?
<philfo1> yes
<daskreech2> philfo1: memory  + swap + plus wishful thinking
<Re|ent|ess> is the swap aleast 2g
<philfo1> I think so.
<lunar-raven> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Hrontore> LeeJunFan:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12876/
<philfo1> let me open gparted
<philfo1> unless there's another way I can find out.
<lunar-raven> !mplayer64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Re|ent|ess> type mount --list -v
<Re|ent|ess> mount -v i mean
<Re|ent|ess> see if its mounted first
<Re|ent|ess> !google mplayer64
<philfo1> I don't know what to make of this
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  #1 Mplayer64[INACTIVE]  - BestTechie Forums ( http://www.besttechie.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=8274 )
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<Re|ent|ess> c/c/p
<Re|ent|ess> copy it here philfo1
<philfo1> what?  the info?
<Re|ent|ess> yes
<philfo1> isn't that a bit much?
<Re|ent|ess> copy it
<Re|ent|ess> nop
<philfo1> how do I copy all that?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Re|ent|ess> ty
<Re|ent|ess> hi Andruk
<pollyo> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Re|ent|ess> hi troxor
<philfo1> it's just THIS slow!  this is amazing!  carrier pigeons move info faster!
<Re|ent|ess> !google libdvdcss2
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  #1 libdvdcss2 and w32codecs for Ubuntu  Ubuntu Blog ( http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/ )
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<philfo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12877/
<philfo1> there you go
<Re|ent|ess> netsplit!
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Re|ent|ess> !google ATI Ubuntu
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  #1 BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Community Ubuntu Documentation ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI )
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<Jucato> Re|ent|ess: stop doing that please
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<philfo1> you talking to me relentless?
<Re|ent|ess> yes philfo1
<philfo1> what does this mean?
<Re|ent|ess> i dont see a swap mounted
<philfo1> so how do I fix that?
<philfo1> there are no words for my amount of frustration with this operating system right now
<Re|ent|ess> resize and make 2 gigs available and make it a swap
<philfo1> I HAVE a swap!
<philfo1> can't I just mount the partition?
<Re|ent|ess> mount -u
<Re|ent|ess> srry
<philfo1> what does this command do?
<Re|ent|ess> mount -a
<Re|ent|ess> mount all of the drvies installed
<philfo1> U?  they don't have letters though, right?
<Re|ent|ess> mount -a
<Re|ent|ess> -a stands for all
<philfo1> ok, I did "sudo mount -a" & it just got me to the next $
<philfo1> is that it?
<Re|ent|ess> yes
<Re|ent|ess> everything sould be mounted
<philfo1> I am quite perturbed, but it's not your fault.
<philfo1> the funny thing is, is that you mention the ATI card.
<Re|ent|ess> is your memeoer still being aten?
<Re|ent|ess> ^memory
<philfo1> top says 1929800k used
<Re|ent|ess> what application do you have running?
<philfo1> konqueror, konsole, konversation.
<philfo1> I don't know what is going in the background
<Re|ent|ess> hmm
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: it's normal to have almost all your memory in use, linux uses your free memory for cache.
<Jucato> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Re|ent|ess> you can relase your memory by using a smaller destop
<Re|ent|ess> ^desktop
<Re|ent|ess> !google fluxbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google fluxbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> philfo1: Linux handles memory differently from Windows
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  #1 .:F L U X B O X:. - Welcome to fluxbox ( http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/ )
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<philfo1> why the F%$@ did I leave windows?!?  it's been 4 whole days of pain.
<Jucato> Re|ent|ess: again, please stop with the script
<Re|ent|ess> not a scrip
<Re|ent|ess> tt
<Re|ent|ess> im on my eggdrop
<Re|ent|ess> <_<
<Re|ent|ess> i rock
<Jucato> whatever it is please stop it.
<philfo1> nothing but diagnosing and getting things right and diagnosing and reloading.
<Jucato> or reduce it to a one line thing
<philfo1> this is EASIER!?
<Re|ent|ess> floxbox is a small and easyer desktop
<Re|ent|ess> ^fluxbox
<Jucato> philfo1: have you considered other Linux distributions?
<philfo1> I'm not a masochist
<philfo1> what for?
<Jucato> Re|ent|ess: the "release your memory by using a smaller desktop" is only half true.
<aaroncampbell_> Do people prefer kopete or gaim?
<philfo1> I've got 4gb ram
<Re|ent|ess> gaim use more mem
<aaroncampbell_> I've always used gaim, but I see that feisty comes with kopete
<philfo1> 3.4GHz P4, that should be enough
<freeza> how do you install a kde theme from kde-look.org that comes in a bz2 file?
<Jucato> philfo1: more than enough
<Re|ent|ess> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: go read the link Jucato had ubotu send - it'll explain why you're "using" ram.
<Jucato> freeza: what kind of theme it is
<philfo1> exactly
<freeza> one sec ill get exact link to it
<martalli> I have kubuntu 6.10 running on a p2 333mhx laptop
<Re|ent|ess> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: better yet run free and look at the line +/- buffers
<Jucato> philfo1: what problem are you experiencing with your RAM exactly?
<coty> when i install aget am i suppose to see it somwere in my menu
<freeza> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino?content=42804
<martalli> Runs fairly well.  I am not relly certainly there is  aplace for things like fluxbuntu *just to make old hardware work*
<Jucato> freeza: you will have to compile it. widget styles are compiled or installed like programs
<philfo1> some process is using more than half of it, that's what.
<philfo1> leejunfan: at the WHAT?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: when you run top press M and it'll sort by memory.
<freeza> ok so since its a bz2 just a normal ./configure, make, make install will do?
<coty> !aget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !compile | freeza
<ubotu> freeza: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<martalli>  For complete antiques, a distro like puppylinux would probably be better,though
<Jucato> freeza: your guide tocompiling ^^^
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: when you run "free" from a console it'll tell you about your memory use, the real memory used for programs is in the +/- buffers line.
<freeza> cool thx
<coty> when i installed aget am i suppose to see an icon in the menu
<Re|ent|ess> is it just more or is this distro the hardest to use?
<Re|ent|ess> KNOPPIX
<martalli> man, wait for a ten minutes and there is yet another update int he repo's
<Re|ent|ess> get knoppix
<Re|ent|ess> !google knoppix download
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  #1 KNOPPIX - Mirrors ( http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/index-en.html )
<Re|ent|ess> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<Jucato> philfo1: are you sure it's a single app using your RAM? you can graphically check if it's really an app or the disk cache bye running K Menu -> System -> KInfoCenter and clicking on Memory
<Jucato> Re|ent|ess: I am giving you your last warning. please stop that. or reduce that to one line.
<philfo1> ok, that makes more sense
<coty> daskreech2: when i install aget am i suppose to see an icon in the menu
<daskreech2> what aget?
<daskreech2> waht is aget?
<daskreech2> 1aget
<daskreech2> !aget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coty> a download accelerater
<daskreech2> oh
<daskreech2> umm
<coty> like wget
<daskreech2> why not kget?
<coty> ok
<coty> never heard of it
<coty> let me go get it
<daskreech2> !kget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daskreech2> !info kget
<philfo1> 28 seconds to open that window.
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<Jucato> daskreech2: kget is not a download accelerator though
<LeeJunFan> !info kget
<daskreech2> it isn't ?
<daskreech2> !info aget
<ubotu> aget: Multithreaded HTTP Download Accelerator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-6 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 72 kB
<daskreech2> ah
<Re|ent|ess> !online
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about online - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Re|ent|ess> !google online
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google online - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daskreech2> never mind coty
<Re|ent|ess> dammit
<Re|ent|ess> now its broken
<philfo1> good
<LeeJunFan> good
<coty> daskreech2: so should there be an icon
<daskreech2> coty: no clue
<Re|ent|ess> i was the only on givving goo information
<daskreech2> coty: press Alt+F2
<daskreech2> type aget
<daskreech2> tell me if you see an icon
<philfo1> ok, what do I do with this info in the memory utility?
<daskreech2> or a terminal icon inthe top left corner
<Re|ent|ess> ubuntu sux KNOPPIX 1337 Hax0r Bu|
<philfo1> no, you really weren't
<coty> daskreech2: nothing happened
<Jucato> Re|ent|ess: stop it *now*
<Re|ent|ess> ubuntu sux KNOPPIX 1337 Hax0r Bu|
<Re|ent|ess> ubuntu sux KNOPPIX 1337 Hax0r Bu|
<Re|ent|ess> ubuntu sux KNOPPIX 1337 Hax0r Bu|
<Re|ent|ess> ubuntu sux KNOPPIX 1337 Hax0r Bu|
<Re|ent|ess> ubuntu sux KNOPPIX 1337 Hax0r Bu|
<Re|ent|ess> ubuntu sux KNOPPIX 1337 Hax0r Bu|
<Re|ent|ess> ubuntu sux KNOPPIX 1337 Hax0r Bu|
<Re|ent|ess> i was the only on givving goo information
<daskreech2> !ops
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-76-205-96-175.dsl.bcvloh.sbcglobal.net]  by Jucato
<philfo1> sigh, thank you
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* Re|ent|ess was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
<nixternal> grrr
<daskreech2> oooooooooh
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<daskreech2> Jucato got an o :-)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> I should really fix my aliases though :/
<nixternal> I use the auto_blah script for irssi
* Jucato waves to nixternal
<daskreech2> yeah I probably could have told you that from before when he was talling people to get RPMs and use alien for apache
<nixternal> heh
<coty> maybe aget runs automaticaly when downloading
<LeeJunFan> daskreech2: but he was the only one giving goo information :p
<Jucato> daskreech2: so why didn't you? :)
<daskreech2> goo is right
* daskreech2 watches it slide though fingers and down drain
<daskreech2> Jucato: well I'm an optimist
<Jucato> coty: that depends. what happens when you try to run it from Alt+F2?
<coty> nothing
<Jucato> hm. too bad I couldn't test. aget doesn't exist on feisty...
<coty> what does this guy mean? <Re|ent|ess> ubuntu sux KNOPPIX 1337 Hax0r Bu|
<pollyo> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<daskreech2> even when someone says they want to install something but doesn't want to learn how to do it and still keeps asking for help I give them the benefit of the doubt
<pollyo> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<daskreech2> coty: he was politely asking to leave and go to the litle boys room
<Jucato> coty: "Ubuntu sucks, KNOPPIX leet (elite) Hackers Bull"
<coty> im crying i think he said he hates ubuntu
<Jucato> coty: also known as "please kick me in the butt out of this room"
<coty> is this true
<daskreech2> coty: it is true
<coty> nooooo
<coty> how could hee
<daskreech2> coty: :-)
<daskreech2> there can be only one
<daskreech2>  that was him
<Jucato> anyway, nothing to see here. move along :D
<coty> how can anyone say that
<philfo1> ok, anyone want to help me work my problem wtill?
<Jucato> G. while repeition statement
<coty> if you dont like it it does not mean you put it in others faces
<Jucato> oops. wrong app
<Jucato> sorry
<daskreech2> coty: good point :)
<philfo1> still, whoops, I can't spell
<daskreech2> coty: you have aget installed
<coty> plus it is free
<coty> yes
<daskreech2> !info aget feisty
<ubotu> Package aget does not exist in feisty
<Jucato> philfo1: you say that a single process is using up half of your RAM?
<daskreech2> woah
<philfo1> no
<Jucato> daskreech2: told that already
<Jucato> s/told/said
<daskreech2> coty: alt+F2
<LeeJunFan> well, he's probably trying to get on tor now so he can come back and tell us all how l33t he is again :)
<daskreech2> Jucato: thought you were joking
<daskreech2> man://aget
<coty> i press alt+f2
<philfo1> I'm just having a very hard time getting an app to run
<Jucato> daskreech2: single / only
<daskreech2> Jucato: eh?
<Jucato> philfo1: ok.. so nothing really to do with RAM at all?
<coty> daskreech2: nothing happens
<philfo1> and I NEED it to so I can finish a job by tomorrow evening
<philfo1> I don't know.
* daskreech2 raises eyebrow
<coty> maybe it is not an app
<Jucato> daskreech2: man:/foo not man://foo
<philfo1> I break computers & keep IT people employed
<daskreech2> ah
<daskreech2> right
<daskreech2> sorry
<daskreech2> philfo1: hoorah!
<ricky> does anyone know if i can install beryl with the gforce fx5200?
<daskreech2> coty: serious?
<coty> daskreech2: i guess
<coty> daskreech2: i have no clue
<philfo1> I killed 5 in one night back when I was stationed up in WA state
<daskreech2> coty: does alt+f3 pop up an app window?
<Jucato> !beryl | ricky
<ubotu> ricky: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<philfo1> not on purpose, of course
<coty> daskreech2: a window pops up
<Jucato> daskreech2: Alt+F2
<philfo1> just the way the cookie crumbles
<coty> daskreech2: with alt+f2
<daskreech2> coty: right
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<daskreech2> in that window type man:/aget
<Jucato> philfo1: ok, what app were you having problems running btw?
<philfo1> gimpshop 2.2
<philfo1> but it's not just that app
<philfo1> it's anything
<Jucato> hm....
<philfo1> machine is just too slow
<Jucato> it's really slow? that's weird...
<philfo1> taking 18 seconds avg to open konsole
<coty> daskreech2: ok a page came up
<daskreech2> that's the instructions for aget
<Jucato> philfo1: ok totally weird
<philfo1> yeah, especially for my processor + memory
* Jucato doesn't know where to begin diagnosing..
<philfo1> we thought we had it worked out to a corrupt driver for my ATI card
<Jucato> philfo1: but my personal advice, if Kubuntu doesn't work for you, you could try other distros out there. don't give up on Linux just yet. Linux isn't just Kubuntu :)
<philfo1> so I reconfigured the card
<philfo1> no, I really love LINUX
<philfo1> really.
<coty> daskreech2: there not much of options
<philfo1> but I have to get this job finished by tomorrow afternoon.
<flaccid> w0a you can do firefox2 on dapper!
<daskreech2> coty: maybe. never used aget
<daskreech2> flaccid: yeah just not officially
<Jucato> flaccid: not through the repos I belive
<coty> daskskreech:
<coty> SYNOPSIS
<coty> aget [options]  file ..
<coty> daskreech: what does that mean
<daskreech2> coty: right I forget you don't know how to read man files
<Jucato> looks like it's a command line app then
<daskreech2> anything in [ ]  is optional
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: has anyone told you to run 'dmesg' yet?
<coty> daskreech2: meaning?
<philfo1> nope.
<flaccid> i think its funny how i complained and was told that more than libstdc needed upgrading but hey!
<daskreech2> meaning to run the application you have to type aget file
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: try that in konsole, the kernel may be giving you some errors/clues, especially if it's hardware errors.
<daskreech2> there are [options] 
<daskreech2> which of course are optional :)
<Jucato> coty: it's definitely only a command line app
<Jucato> coty: http://www.enderunix.org/aget/
<coty> so what do i do
<Jucato> you use it in the command line/Konsole
<coty> like?
<Jucato> coty: that web page has the instructions
<Jucato> "How to use" section
<coty>  ok
<daskreech2> coty: open konsole
<Jucato> hm...actually it's not that clear... but basically what you do is "aget path/to/file/to/download"
<daskreech2> what about the URL?
<daskreech2> oh wait
<daskreech2>  that is the URL :-)
<philfo1> you want me to paste that up?
<daskreech2> Ohhhh
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: yeah, pastebin
<daskreech2> I have an unsolvable problem
<daskreech2> anyone want to help?
<coty> daskreech2: ok i open konsole
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: probably only need the last 20 or so lines if there's a real problem.
<daskreech2> coty: you are downloading something from the net?
<coty> no
<daskreech2> oh :-|
<daskreech2> sooo why do we need aget?
<nixternal> could not find octec/application-stream <- wth is that all about?
<philfo1> whoops, I copied the whole thing
<nixternal> octet too
<hansen> hi. where can I find an intro on .dep packages and how to build packages for ubuntu?
<coty> daskreech2: for the future
<daskreech2> coty: ah ok
<flaccid> ah firefox2 from getfirefox.com is definately faster than ubuntu version
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: that's okay - whats the link?
<philfo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12883/
<hansen> for now my goal is just to get the newerst ufraw packaged for edgy :)
<philfo1> just the lag from right-click to "copy" is too long.
<Jucato> nixternal: looks familiar... but I forgot how they resolved that issue in #kde... tried running kbuildsycoca ?
<philfo1> amazing
<hansen> I found this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268687 and installed prevu
<daskreech2> well jus guessing you would go to the directory that you wantto download into and type aget http://something.com/downloads/file.get
<Jucato> !packaging | hansen
<hansen> right now prevu-init seems to be creating a parallel universe in /var/cache/prevu...
<daskreech2> i have no access to termninals 1-6
<Admiral_Chicago> daskreech2: what did you do recently?
<David_> Hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<David_> How can I install ipw3945 network card?
<daskreech2> well reasonable access
<daskreech2> Admiral_Chicago: no clue :)
* Admiral_Chicago really chocked on a piece of ramon
<philfo1> LeeJunFan: you get that url?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: yeah, nothing looks suspicious.
<Admiral_Chicago> daskreech2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not work?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: is your / on /dev/hda something or other?
<philfo1> good.
<daskreech2> when I press alt+ctrl+X i get a screen cut in half
<daskreech2> on the left half is black
<daskreech2> the right half is cut in 4
<philfo1> no, my original "test" install was, but now i'm on a SATA drive, /dev/sda1 I believe.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: okay, try this 'sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda1' to test your HD speed.
<David_> How can I install ipw3945 network card?
<daskreech2> the top is the terminal x the next one down is desktop 1 in x the next down is desktop 3 the next down is desktop 4
<daskreech2> no idea how that happened
<philfo1> LeeJunFan: 172 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.78 MB/sec
<coty> what do i do now that im in terminal
<daskreech2> coty: you are testing aget?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: well, that's not it either. HD is dang fast.
<coty> daskreech2: trying
<daskreech2> Admiral_Chicago: any clue?
<philfo1> how about my Graphics card?
<philfo1> that was the issue we were working earlier tonight
<daskreech2> coty: you have something to download?
<pollyo> Wow what a difference now that I have nvida driver setup correctly.  Google earth actually works ok.
<philfo1> hours ago
<Admiral_Chicago> nope, unless you changed something recently which is the only thing I could imagine
<coty> daskreech2: no but i can find somthing
<daskreech2> Admiral_Chicago: damn :-( guess I'll reboot
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: That shouldn't cause problems launching apps, I mean it could cause problems drawing them, but you should see something happening not long after you click something.
<pollyo> Before I could watch it draw the globe frame by frame.
<philfo1> right, right
<coty> daskreech2: guess what
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: can you 'ping localhost' ?
<philfo1> what do you mean?
<philfo1> in terminal?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: yeah, run that in a terminal.
<pollyo> What has been in development longer Gnome or KDE?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: hit ctrl-c to stop it after it pings a couple times.
<philfo1> I'm only 5 days into linux, don't know the lingo
<Jucato_> ok that sucked greatly
<Jucato_> pollyo: what do you mean by "in development longer"?
<Jucato_> nixternal: btw, did you get your problem resolved? (I just had my 6th hard freeze)
<pollyo> philifo1: Does your printer work with Linux?
<philfo1> what do I do with that?
<coty> daskreech2: im getting a new/used computer this weekend!!
<seven11> any news about the final feisty relese
<daskreech2> coty: damn that's nearly exactly waht I was guessing
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: did it say 64 bites from... ?
<coty> daskreech2: lol
<pollyo> Jucato_: Who was out first?  What system was available first?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: or did it say host unreachable or unknown, etc...
<coty> daskreech2: and guess what im going to do with it
<Jucato> pollyo: historically? KDE
<philfo1> LeeJunfan: yes.64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.019 ms
<daskreech2> Jucato: what?
<daskreech2> Jucato: what other measure is there?
<pollyo> Jucato: So KDE was first on the scene?
<daskreech2> coty: ummm heat pizzas?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: okay, now this one 'ping -c3 `hostname`'
<Jucato> daskreech2: dunno. someone might come up w/ something :)
<daskreech2> pollyo: technically cde was :-)
<Jucato> pollyo: yes
<coty> daskreech2: put kububtu on it XD
<daskreech2> whoooot1
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: that'll ping using your hostname 3 times (-c 3).
<pollyo> daskreech2: cde?
<Jucato> daskreech2: you're confusing the poor guy
<daskreech2> sorry
<daskreech2> :-)
<pollyo> lol
<Jucato> daskreech2: which came first, KDE or GNOME? "technically, CDE was"
<Jucato> what an answer :P
<daskreech2> historically?
<pollyo> Jucato: I've been confused since 13 March.  I believe that is when I installed Kubuntu on this system. LOL
<daskreech2> that's the answer that twists my buns
<coty> daskreech2: the new/used computer im getting has way more ram and a better proccessor
<nonuda_> i got this message "conversation with su failed", when i try to open adept manager in password dialog box
<daskreech2> coty: what video card?
<pollyo> Jucato: Things are getting better though.
<coty> daskreech2: dont know yet
<daskreech2> :-)
<Jucato> daskreech2: you could say that GNOME was first to have a "free" license... but that's offtopic now :)
<philfo1> LeeJunfan: nothing happening.  just displays >
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: hit ctrl-c , you're missing the last `
<philfo1> this is what I ran:  'ping -c3 'hostname'
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: should read: ping -c 3 `hostname`
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: backticks, not single quotes.
<coty> Do you want to know my second thing that i love the most about kubuntu
<daskreech2> katapult?
<coty> no
<daskreech2> then I don't care
<coty> it only takes me 5 mins to boot into it
<LeeJunFan> people like relentless?
* daskreech2 crosses his arms and puts his nose in the air
<coty> windows took me 30 mins to boot into
<daskreech2> coty: hey neat :-)
<coty> yes
<coty> i know
<coty> and im so much happier with that
<daskreech2> coty: you may want to turn off sessions then :-)
<coty> why
<pollyo> coty: Do you have a ton of spyware on that windows system?
<daskreech2> cause my computer takes oodles of time now :-)
<coty> yea i did
<daskreech2> coty: kde remembers what you were doing when you logged out and loads it back up when you log in
<daskreech2> it's cool
<philfo1> LeejunFan: still just a >
<daskreech2> but takes time
<coty> nope loads fast
<coty> even when it loads that stuff
<coty> but
<philfo1> this is what I ran " ping -c 3 `hostname` "
* daskreech2 mumbles about stupid 14 konquerors with an average of 5 tabs open sucking up net
<coty> if i run to many programs at once my screen goes crazy
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: ping -c 3 `hostname`
<philfo1> that s what I did
<coty> i get a screen full of colors
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: be careful with the ` it's not ', and there's only 2 - around `hostname`
<coty> than they go away
<coty> and a messagge pops up
<philfo1> I know.
<coty> saying i need to check my dispaly settings
<philfo1> I put the quotations around it for the sake of demo
<coty> is there a way to fix that
<pollyo> I noticed a few anti-virus applications in adept.  Do they scan for windows virus signatures or does Linux also have issues with virus software?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: copy and paste mine
<coty> someone said i need more swap
<daskreech2> coty: sounds like it
<daskreech2> how much ram do you hve?
<coty> how do i do that
<coty> 128 mb
<philfo1> 14 seconds to open konsole
<daskreech2> just sitting at the top of the hillock eh?
<coty> yea
<philfo1> 8 seconds from right click to the time when window with "paste" in it appears
<pollyo> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<daskreech2> philfo1: you need some tools
<philfo1> I need my 26oz framing hammer is what I need
<daskreech2> philfo1: or a big stamp to send the computer to me :)
<philfo1> and a 16lb maul
<philfo1> yeah, I just finished my upgrade of this old machine
<pollyo> Anyone know why linux developers haven't made use of the lexmark driver development kit?
<philfo1> I'll keep it around until I get something a little nicer
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: any luck with that ping yet?
<daskreech2> pollyo: hmm?
<philfo1> LeejunFan: yup
<philfo1> what do you want to know?
<philfo1> 0% packet loss
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: reply from ?
<LeeJunFan> what IP?
<LeeJunFan> 127.0.1.1?
<philfo1> 3 trans, 3 rec
<philfo1> yes
<coty> daskreech2: so how do i do more swap
<daskreech2> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<daskreech2> repartition
<daskreech2> good night everyone!!
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: okay, check /etc/hosts and make sure your hostname isn't set to an internet address other than 127.0.x.x
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<philfo1> LeejunFan: what do you need to know?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: your hostname only appears on a line that starts with 127.0.X.X ? right?
<LeeJunFan> not on any other lines.
<philfo1> leejunFan: localhost = 127.0.0.1 and philfo1-desktop = 127.0.1.1
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: okay, well no deal there. man I'm pretty much clean out of ideas.
<philfo1> dang.
<philfo1> should I work the graphics card driver idea then?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: btw - the reason I had you check that bug #94048
<philfo1> wait, it shouldn't be affecting me anyways
<LeeJunFan> crap no bug bot here :)
<LeeJunFan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/+bug/94048
<nonuda_> guys..right now i'm downloading ubuntu desktop, after i installed, do i have to reconfigure something again like drivers or i just sit relax and enjoy it ? ;)
<daskreech2> both?
<David> How can i install my network card? is a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: you might cat ~/.xsession-errors and see if there's any x errors listed.
<Admiral_Chicago> David: it should work out of the box
<philfo1> LeeJunFan:
<philfo1> whoops, lots of them
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: there's bound to be some, most are non-fatal things that really won't affect you probably.
<intelikey> ignoring wacom of course philfo1
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> night all
<Jucato> g'night Admiral_Chicago!
<philfo1> wacom?
<Admiral_Chicago> David: how are you trying to connect
<mervteck> can anyone tell me the propper commands to install VLC?
<intelikey> apt-get install vlc
<philfo1> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12889/
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install vlc
<mervteck> did that it didnt work =\
<mervteck> weird it worked this time
<mervteck> and its the exact same command i put in
<Jucato> :D
<intelikey> how do you know it didn't work ?
<mervteck> it errored earlier
<mervteck> saying unknown package or somthin
<Jucato> anyone here has Dia installed?
<Jucato> mervteck: maybe the first time you didn't have the universe repository enabled
<mervteck> no i did, i have everything enabled =P
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: nothing stands out there either, almost all of those invalid input dev are the wacom tablet driver things, which are normal.
<mervteck> anyone have cedega and know how to fix bf2 problems? or steam problems?
<mervteck> the cedega channel is useless
<intelikey> mervteck that was kinda my point.     like "what was the error message"  but it's  a moot point now anyway
<nonuda_> anyone here know a program like sonic foundry acid in windows?
<philfo1> ok.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: what if you run a program from a konsole instead of clicking the icon?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: for instance type konsole in a konsole.
<intelikey> dpkg - warning: while removing libnss3, directory `/usr/lib/firefox' not empty so not removed.
<intelikey> tty23 [root#~]  rm -R /usr/lib/firefox
<philfo1> even running konsole takes a long time.
<intelikey> now it's empty.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: if you start it from within konsole it takes a long time? same as clicking an icon?
<philfo1> I'll try though
<philfo1> how do i run an app in konsole?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: just type it's name
<philfo1> right,  I spelled it wrong
<intelikey> tab-completion
<intelikey> use the tab key luke.
<philfo1> after I was having a hard time with gimp, I was trying to open wine but the app wouldn't open at all
<philfo1> running from konsole is a bit faster, but not much
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: try starting xterm
<philfo1> xterm?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: I'm trying to rule out kde issues rather than X. xterm is not a kde application, and if it starts fast then kde may well be your issue.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> !info xterm
<ubotu> xterm: X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 216-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 401 kB, installed size 992 kB
<LeeJunFan> oh, it's optional. I thought xterm was standard install.
<philfo1> so what do I do with xterm?
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: did it open? and how fast?
<philfo1> from terminal, most things open faster.
<philfo1> hold on
<intelikey> they told me yestergo that xterm was standard install stuff
<philfo1> took 7 seconds to open xterm from run command option
<K`zan> I just installed feisty and am wondering if I have to install everything I have in my edgy installation or if there is some way to bring feisty up to all those packages other than manually?  TIA.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, that's still way too slow - should be 1-2 seconds tops.
<philfo1> right.
<Jucato> yeah 2 seconds here
<intelikey> hmmm takes 14 seconds for me to "startx"
<philfo1> i'm wondering if a setting in my BIOS
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: could be but doesn't really make sense. When you move windows around on the screen do they lag really bad or is it quite smooth?
<philfo1> either way, I'm not getting any work done with the computer like this.
<intelikey> 6 seconds for x-terminal-emulator    xterm is not installed.
<philfo1> horrible choppy lag
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: really? well, that could be BIOS, if it can't move data across the bus it's going to be dang slow.
<philfo1> early yesterday it was screaming fast though
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: also could be gfx driver, but I'd still lean away from that causing slow opening like that. Even if the gfx drivers are messed it should at least start opening a window pretty quickly.
<philfo1> I can check bios settings but I don't think anything would be out of whack there.  I've changed nothing.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: well, have you changed bios settings since screaming yesterday?
<philfo1> nope
<LeeJunFan> heh, okay, rule that out then.
<LeeJunFan> what was making you think gfx drivers?
<LeeJunFan> you installed something yesterday?
<philfo1> well, I wanted to Cal my monitor, and I have to have my gfx card installed properly.  I followed the instructions on the irc bot's ATI page for x86 arch & then it slowed down a ton.
<philfo1> so tonight I was going to see if I could come back & do it again with another version that could be more right and instead wound up having to reconfig the card
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: okay, perhaps you should undo the ATI stuff. Are you on feisty?
<philfo1> for just generic settings so I could get on with my work.
<philfo1> edgy
<philfo1> there's no ATI settings now
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: did you remove xserver-xorg-fglrx?
<philfo1> remove?
<philfo1> I don't know.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: sudo apt-get remove xerver-xorg-fglrx
<philfo1> I ran like 2000 commands in some short period of time
<ffffu> help..i installed fiesty on my raid1, now at grub, i can't load the kernel.. it says File not found
<ffffu> but when i boot into recovery, it goes into busy box
<ffffu> what shd i do
<philfo1> LeeJunFan:  it returned E: Couldn't find package xerver-xorg-fglrx
<philfo1> Imust have removed it
<LeeJunFan> yeah, must be.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: try this - glxinfo | grep "client glx vend"
<LeeJunFan> and see if it says SGI or ATI
<philfo1> ATI
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: hrm, something fglrx is still on your system then.
<ffffu> LeeJunFan: the raid problem still there
<ffffu> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<philfo1> Xfree86-DRI" missing on display
<ffffu> help..
<philfo1> ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.7-11.2           Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: yeah, your problem seems to be with initrd, w/o a working linux system to work on and w/o knowing how intitramfs works it's probably a bit much to tackle. :(
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: it's installed still
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: I gave you the wrong package name - sorry.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<ffffu> hmm initrd
<ffffu> how can i modify it
<philfo1> i have a hankering to stick some electronics in a big degausser...
<ffffu> do u mean the mbr there?
<philfo1> ok, it's gone
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: no, initrd is a virtual root fs that is use during bootup.
<intelikey> ffffu initramfs images are not really modifyable.  you simply build a replacement.
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: mbr loads kernel, kernel loads initrd, initrd sets up the system and mounts the root fs then hands control over to init
<intelikey> ffffu main problem is it needs to be built from within the working system.
<ffffu> so which part does it load the raid module so that grub can find my kernel in my raid harddisk?
<philfo1> LeeJunFan: where do we go now?
<ffffu> i could boot in live cd, go into terminal and mount my harddisk i guess
<philfo1> Sing it Axel!
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: yeah, you can modify it by unarchiving it with cpio but that's way beyond what I'm going to get into on IRC especially at this hr.
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: that's where initrd is failing - it can't mount your rootmnt so it craps you out to busybox.
<ffffu> ok... ok now i can see the grub menu..but when i choose my kernel it says file not found.. which part does it load the module so grub can find my kernel?
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: that could be a number of reasons with raid, perhaps it's missing the md module or one of it's daughters.
<ffffu> to me i don't think it goes into initrd because it can't even find the kernel
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: grub says it can't find your kernel? did you put /boot on raid?
<philfo1> recovery disk
<intelikey> LeeJunFan wait.  "<ffffu> ok... ok now i can see the grub menu..but when i choose my kernel it says file not found.. "  <<< that looks like a menu.lst error.
<LeeJunFan> philfo1: I dunno, short of making sure you don't have fglrx in your xorg.conf, then reboot the system.
<philfo1> wow.
<intelikey> am i missing something ?
<ffffu> yeah
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: he's got raid, if the kernel is on raid grub can't reach it - unless grub can mount raid arrays, and I'm just unaware of it.
<ffffu> its definately a menu.lst error.. i didn't put /boot raid
<ffffu> what's the correct command i should put behind ?
<philfo1> see y'all soon
<intelikey> LeeJunFan but grub can't load the menu.list unless it mounts the boot prtition
<ubuntu_> How good is 7.04 connecting wireless?
<intelikey> and if it can see the menu.lst and can't find the kernel   then it's not initramfs.img.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: true, good line of thought.
<intelikey> it's menu.lst
<Ryiel> Does anyone know how to copy files to a guest os in virtualbox?
<ffffu> what should be in my menu.lst ? root            (hd0,0) ?
* intelikey didn't install grub for nothing...
<LeeJunFan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LeeJunFan> ffffu: you need to identify what kernel you do have on /boot for grub to load. Then make sure grub is aware of that kernel image, and it's initrd, etc...
<intelikey> ffffu the root entry tells grub where to look for the kernel and initramfs.img    the  root= entry on the kernel line tells the kernel where the system is.  which in turn the initramfs mounts and makes avalable.    (just some basics of how it works)
<LeeJunFan> I really need to get to bed, good luck to ya.
<intelikey> i should have said  (root) -vs- root=/*
<drewzf> Sorry for the hopping
<intelikey> do you follow ?      root    (blah)    and  root=/blah   don't have to be the same partition nor the same disk.   mine infact aren't.
<cypher1> i installed kubuntu on my ubuntu machine.. in KDE the fonts are very large in menus, thunderbird, FF etc
<cypher1> am i missing something
<drewzf> I need to register a single IP address as 2 name servers, how can I do this?
<drewzf> It's only temporary and I have nothing running but a web server.
<freeza> does anyone know why when i do a ./configure i get an error msg: Can't find X libraries
<cypher1> drewzf: do you mean you want 2 machines with same ip address ?
<cypher1> freeza: i think you need X dev files
<cypher1> !x-system-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-system-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bill__k> can someone point me to whatever i need to configure to get a remote connection to basically the terminal
<bill__k> vnc isn't an option (too slow)
<drewzf> cypher1: No, I want to bind a domain to a machine with a single public IP address.
<intelikey> freeza normally that would be because they are not installed
<freeza> ok
<freeza> is the package called x-system-dev?
<cypher1> freeza: not sure
<pollyo> Does kubuntu support my microsoft IR remote control in anyway?
<intelikey> xorg-dev - the X.Org development libraries
<cypher1> freeza: check in the configure script, which file or directory it is expecting.. then search on packages.ubuntu.com to find the package
<Jucato> freeza: xorg-dev
<philfo1> ok, I'm back.  that reboot took a long time.
<Jucato> oh intelikey said it
<Black_Cat> hello. when i try to configure dialup connection thru kppp it shows: "/etc/resolv.conf is missing or can't be read." what do i do?
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> that's ok just ignore me.
<intelikey> :)
<freeza> ok cool thx
<cypher1> Jucato: i installed kubuntu in my ubuntu and now the fonts in all menus of thunderbird, FF, xchat etc etc has become large.. have i missed anything ?
<philfo1> well, the computer is still incredibly slow.
<Jucato> cypher1: thunderbird, firefox, and xchat are GTK apps. so they would have a different setting from the rest of KDE. try checking System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Style and Fonts
<philfo1> slow, let's just say.
<philfo1> i'm at the point right now where I am going to be forced to go find a Windoze alternative because I have to get this job done.
<cypher1> Jucato: i do not seem to have Apperance option anywhere in the menu
<pollyo> philfo1: What do you need to get done?
<Jucato> cypher1: not in the menu. in K Menu -> System Settings
<Jucato> cypher1: you are running on KDE right now, right?
<cypher1> Jucato: ah got it
<cypher1> Jucato: sorry very new to KDE
<philfo1> I need to take a 168MB TIFF image and restore it.  it's a scan of a very old photo.  my lab has outsourced it to me personally because of an emergency.
<philfo1> before I loaded linux, I would have been done with this in 2 hours.
<smile> good mornin everybody
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<smile> how can I use Kbabel to translate a word ?
<anti_pop> someone else login problems in ICQ ?
<philfo1> I've barely started it and linux has done nothing but get in the way.  just too slow.  something about the OS and my machine right now.  I don't know
<philfo1> looks like another install might be coming tomorrow.
<smile> someone can tell me how to use Kbabel to translate a word ?
<pollyo> philfo1: Why not just install your old windows on a portion of the drive?  Make a dual boot system until you get up to speed on linux?  Sounds like you might need windows for your work until you can see if linux has the applications available that you will need for your work.
<philfo1> but it might be a big build.  Suse perhapse
<philfo1> I don't have that amount of time
<pollyo> philfo1: My system is currently dual boot and I find myself booting windows very rare since 13 March (when I installed linux)
<cypher1> Jucato: thanks! i switched to "clearlooks" and it is better now
<philfo1> yesterday, afternoon the system was working very well & now it's slow like cold bear crap on a frozen pond
<philfo1> I intended on having mine a dual-boot machine & it was for a few days.
<pollyo> philfo1: Did you trash your windows partition?
<philfo1> but the C: drive for windows was RAID configured and my linux install was on a very slow (turned out to be probably corrupted) drive
<smile> philfo1: havin a multiboot has nothing to do with the speed of Linux ... chech your SWAP space
<pollyo> philfo1: I did that on one of my machines  only after successfully resizing the ntfs partition.  I later selected it for installation of linux. Uggg.. What a dumb move on my part.
<philfo1> my whole system is backed up on a 250gb external
<philfo1> 3GB swap space
<philfo1> I really love Linux.  but now that I NEED it to work, I'm having the worst problems I can.
<bruja8> what is the purpose of having RAID?
<philfo1> well, not quite the worst, but I'm still not working on any imagery.
<smile> philfo1: 3 G :-o ... this is too much .. u just need the double of the memory card space
<smile> philfo1: if u have 265ko memory .. make 512 swap spaces .. etc.
<smile> philfo1: Linux can be fast on the slowest Pc in the world
<philfo1> kubuntu did that on an auto-install
<philfo1> but let me open gparted.
<ggulmatt> hi
<philfo1> smile: my system is not slow at all though
<smile> u run Karamba ?
<philfo1> and how do I find out how big my ko memory is?
<intelikey> smile hmmm i had kbabel installed.  but when i opened it it said i had to fill out some info so i don't have it insalled anymore   sorry can't help ya there.
<philfo1> karamba?
<smile> intelikey: I know .. i didnt understand what these info r ? :-(
<smile> philfo1: what is ur configuration ?
<philfo1> you mean hardware?
<smile> philfo1: ya
<fuzzy_logic> hi
<smile> fuzzy_logic: hi
<pollyo> philfo1: did you check to see if anything is sucking resources?
<philfo1> smile: P4 3.4GHz 2BM L3 cpu,  3+GB RAM,  linux currently installed on an 80GB SATA drive, formerly RAID configured.
<philfo1> my comp is just sucking.
<pollyo> philfo1: I had a little program running that had a guy walk around on my screen and it seemed to crash and slow my computer to a snails pace until I went in and killed the application.
<fuzzy_logic> just a quick question.. i added a new panel in kde, but when i try to configure it i get the configuration screen of the taskbar
<smile> philfo1: wooow .. u hav the fastest pc in the world .. it's perfect ..
<philfo1> I don't know what my background apps are.
<philfo1> no, not fastest pc in the world
<smile> philfo1: check if u have a process that takes much ressorces
<philfo1> should I change the size of my swap?
<pollyo> philfo1: I think you hit Ctrl-ESC for a list of apps running.
<smile> philfo1: no
<fuzzy_logic> anyone help plz?
<ffffu> now i get it
<ffffu> i'm triyng to boot from dual harddisk /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 by using raid
<philfo1> ok, ctrl-esc didn't do that, it opened rename
<fuzzy_logic>  i added a new panel in kde, but when i try to configure it i get the configuration screen of the taskbar
<pollyo> philfo1: Are you in kde or gnome?
<nonuda> guys, i'm instaling ubuntu-desktop using adept manager, and i see i error in download, it is openoffice.org-style-default, will it be a problem? and can i fix it?
<smile> philfo1: ok .. type ksysguard
<intelikey> fuzzy_logic there is a bug.   i think you have to restart kde.
<intelikey> not sure.
<philfo1> there were two ksysguards going at once.
<philfo1> one had two d's at the end.
<fuzzy_logic> ah ok.. thanks ill try that intelikely
<cypher1> rhythmbox is playing mp3's but amarok is not playing mp3s.. do we need to install separate libraries for getting mp3 support in amarok ?
<philfo1> ok, ksysguard is open.
<pollyo> Anyone know if I can make use of my windows media center remote control with linux in anyway?
<philfo1> smile: you saw what I have in this machine.  it takes over 20 seconds to just open a konsole.
<philfo1> not cool at all
<smile> philfo1: now check the biggest Vmsize and Vmrss
<intelikey> pollyo i don't know.  but.  linux does have ir support.
<pollyo> inelikey: Ok. Thank you.
<smile> philfo1: and tell me what's the process
<intelikey> pollyo look in   kcontrol > parifreals
<intelikey> iirc.
<philfo1> konversation is the largest.
<philfo1> then knotify
<philfo1> 101 processes running though
<fuzzy_logic> another question.. does anyone know what i should do before i can do a bluetooth file transfer?
<smile> philfo1: thats normal .. nothing's wrong :-(
<philfo1> kwin is big, ksysguard, klauncher.
<malta> ciao
<smile> philfo1: did u installed Compiz or Beryl ?
<philfo1> nope
<malta> c' qualche italiano?????????????
<Jucato> !it | malta
<ubotu> malta: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<malta> ok
<malta> grazie
<charlie5> hi ... does anyone use the kubu repositories in .au ? ... i cannot seem to connect at the moment
<pollyo> intelikey: Looking
<fuzzy_logic> charlie5: not in .au, but you can try to connect to other server maybe?
<pollyo> intelikey: I do not see that option.
<pollyo> intelikey: Perhaps I need to install a package.
<charlie5> fuzzy_logic: thanks, i guess i should try that if it doesn't work soon \
<intelikey> pollyo i may not remember where it is...  but try in the networking section....  seems like it may be with the bluetooth stuff
<philfo1> if I do one more install, i'm hoping to link these two 80GB drives back up into RAID
<smile> philfo1: i dunno really whats wrong .. that must work well .. !?
* intelikey has no ir devices so doesn't know much about them
<philfo1> no, it's just one of those things I'd like to do.
<fuzzy_logic> have2reboot.. cya
<philfo1> I have no idea what's wrong either.
<intelikey> fuzzy_logic what for ?
<philfo1> I'm beyond frustration
<intelikey> libtranslate-bin - command line translator <<< anyone know anything about that ?
<fuzzy_logic> back
<philfo1> this photo restoration was due next wednesday, but the customers mother passed away last night (photos of her mother I'm restoring) and now she needs them saturday.
<intelikey> that was a reboot ?
<fuzzy_logic> well.. actually a restart of x
<fuzzy_logic> lol
<fuzzy_logic> that was suggested by someone as a solution to my problem :)
<philfo1> I'm going to have to use another comp
* intelikey would kick fuzzy_logic if he was op'd
<fuzzy_logic> op'd? what's that?
<philfo1> I'm so disappointed because I've been here on this forum for the last 5 days getting help with one thing or another.
<coty> Is there an app for recording my screen
<smile> philfo1: no .. ur comp is perfect .. something wrong in linux configuration
<philfo1> I want to USE my computer, not just fix it
<intelikey> daz da guys dat can ban you from da channel.
<Tm_T> intelikey: what's that?
<intelikey> Tm_T just playing.
<smile> philfo1: no one can help u if u dont know what's wrong exactly
<coty> intelikey: do you know of a good app for recording the screen
<fuzzy_logic> yes! that reboot worked.. thanks for the one who suggested that
<philfo1> right.
<intelikey> screenshot or active recording ?
<Tm_T> intelikey: hmh, can I still kick you, just for playing?
<coty> intelikey: active recording
<philfo1> well, i'm a linux n00b.  5 days
<philfo1> that's it.
<coty> same
<intelikey> Tm_T sure if you fell like it.
<smile> philfo1: the speed of linux depends on many reason .. memory .. disk kind .. process .. Xserver .. ....
<fuzzy_logic> lol.. i'm 2 weeks!! mwaha :P
<Tm_T> intelikey: hmh, then no
<fuzzy_logic> anyone use xchat?
<philfo1> well, should I do another install?
<intelikey> coty there is but it would tame me a month of sundays to find it.
<coty> fuzzy_logic: i have it but dont use it
<philfo1> I've got another 80GB drive ready to go.
<coty> intelikey: could you give me the name
<philfo1> but I'm getting really tired of reconfiguring stuff.
<intelikey> fuzzy_logic and you're welcome.
<smile> philfo1: maybe
<intelikey> coty that's what would take so long.
<coty> intelikey: oh
<philfo1> that will be my 3rd full install in less than a week
<fuzzy_logic> do you know how to always show a userlist in a sidebar or so?
<intelikey> !recording
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuzzy_logic> shit! schooltime.. cya peeps.. thanks for help
<coty> so does anyone else know on the spot of a screen recorder
<smile> philfo1: i will give u a good partition .. wait
<pollyo> Ahhh.... lirc
* fuzzy_logic is gone
<coty> lirc?
<intelikey> !away > fuzzy_logic
<coty> !away>coty
<intelikey> coty iirc is irc short hand for 'if i recall correctly'
<pollyo> coty: Yes for using remote controls on linux.
<smile> philfo1: make a 70 Mb /boot
<coty> oh
<intelikey> ah lirc
<intelikey> not iirc
<intelikey> heh
<coty> i was hoping for a screen recorder
<intelikey> yeah that's it pollyo
<smile> philfo1: 700Mb Swap
<pollyo> coty: I have this Mircrosoft Media Center remote and I want to see if I can use it for something on linux.
<coty> oh
<smile> philfo1: and the rest root (/)
<coty> i would like a screen recorder so i can give some tutorials
<intelikey> i got behind but now i'm....   still behind
<smile> pollyo: did u truied wine ?
<pollyo> smile: I love wine with my linux.
<pollyo> smile: Though I do not make use of it much.
<coty> wine does not work for me
* intelikey likes wine with cheese and bread
<coty> so does anyone know of a screen recorder
<pollyo> smile: I want to look into using my windows dll's on wine.
<pollyo> smile: I was reading that it might make more things work under wine.
<smile> pollyo: and maybe ur media center
<pollyo> smile: I have to read up on it more.
<philfo1> pinot noir with smoked gouda and a hard baugette
<coty> so im guessing there is no screen recorders
<pollyo> smile: I'll have to look into that a bit more.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<_4str1> coty: i have recordMyDesktop
<smile> pollyo: welcome
<coty> is that a app i can get in adept
<_4str1> yes
<coty> ok
<coty> thanks
<_4str1> but not working very well on my computer
<coty> _4str1: why not?
<_4str1> too greedy i think
* coty wonders what _4str1 means
<_4str1> but i havent configure it for the moment
<_4str1> just test with the default configuration
<_4str1> that's, maybe, the reason why ..
<coty> im firing up adept
<AZNSLD> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pollyo> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4str1> coty: sorry for my english but i'm french ;)
<coty> _4str1: no worrys im itlian XD
<_4strO> ^^
<coty> but i live in america
<coty> byzanz is a desktop recorder also
<coty> i just found it
<_4strO> hh will try
<bruja8> buy can you record the beryl effects with that?
<coty> so is istanbul
<_4strO> i want to record my wonderfull beryl desktop
<bruja8> cuz i couldn't
<bruja8> i get a blue screen
<_4strO> whith ?
<coty> i still have not gotten beryl
<coty> I'd love to
<coty> but...
<philfo1> sorry to bring it up here, but has anyone tried SuSe?
<bruja8> i used istanbul and recordmydesktop and x11....
<coty> not many people up for being able to help
<bruja8> i tried suse
<bruja8> why?
<coty> i cant find recordmydesktop
<philfo1> just wondering.
<philfo1> looking for potential alternatives
<intelikey> <coty> so is istanbul <<< that's the one that it would take me so long to remember.
<bruja8> i find it extremely slow
<bruja8> suse that is
<coty> lol
<coty> intelikey
<philfo1> really, maybe I won't then.
<intelikey> you might try it.
<coty> all i had to do was put in record
<coty> in the adept
<philfo1> because I'm dealing with extremely slow right now
<coty> i can see why it would be hard to remeber
<smile> philfo1: i tried Suse
<bruja8> the installation of about 4G takes up too 2hours
<bruja8> sometimes more
<smile> philfo1: perfect .. i liked it
<_4strO> coty: have you the multiverse repo active ?
<bruja8> besides, i believe that ubuntu is more stable that suse, but ofcourse, it is only what i  think
<smile> philfo1: Suse 10 (7 CDs)
<philfo1> smile: that's a large footprint.
<intelikey> _4strO answering for him.  yes we did that yestergo.
<smile> philfo1: Mandriva too is perfect
<coty> _4str0: what
<comps> does any1 know how to run mp3 files in kubuntu
<_4strO> intelikey: ^^
<intelikey> !mp3 > comps
<pollyo> BBL
<bruja8> mandriva has a prob with firmwares, it reminds me of windows wen you  have to find drivers one by on
<smile> philfo1: i use Linux since 2 years .. tried 6 distributions
<philfo1> since i'm a Linux n00b, are my problems just going to follow me?
<_4strO> !mp3 > _4strO
<bruja8> from my experience, there is alwaysproblems philfo1
<bruja8> whether it is windows or linux
<philfo1> these problems are free though.
<smile> philfo1: no :-D .. we were all noob .. by the time u will be excellent ;-)
<philfo1> I had to pay windows & symantec for my last set of problems
<intelikey> bruja8 Q. what do linux users do ?
<comps> how to install wine in ncomputer with kubuntu
<intelikey> bruja8 A. they install software.
<smile> bruja8: no system is flawless
<philfo1> ha ha ha ha ha ha
<bruja8> hehehehe
* coty off to try his new screen recorder
<smile> philfo1: pay ? hhhhhhhhhh   .... linux is absolutly FREE & OPEN
<bruja8> what i like about linux tho is that you can solve your problem, in windows the error message won't tell yo what the prob is
<philfo1> there's a few mechanical systems out there that have some amazing reliability...  speaking of no flawless systems.
<smile> linux community is beeing bigger more & more every day
<bruja8> i like linux for the community,
<philfo1> yeah, I have done more in the last 5 days with my computer than in the prior two years.
<intelikey> bruja8 hmmm i never got that far.  the "EULA" stopped me from using M$ crap.
<coty> intelikey: how do i use instanbul
<philfo1> well, with windows, I did do a bunch of re-installs.
<bruja8> heehee
<intelikey> oh shoot late again.
<bruja8> same here philfo1
<philfo1> so here's my deal:  my computer is SUPER SLOW right now.
<bruja8> to be honest, most of my probs with linux are created by me, but on ly most of them
<smile> Linux has just problems of compatibility .. but with small configuration it can work fine
<philfo1> too slow for me to work, which I have to do though.
<philfo1> I use it mostly for heavy duty graphics processing.
<philfo1> no 3d, but very large photo files.
<philfo1> 1GB TIFF is definitely not unheard of in my applications
<smile> philfo1: try to find out the real reason ..then we will see .. if u cant .. just install another linux (try SuSE 10) and get started with LINUX WOLRD
<bruja8> and that's under windows or linux philfo1
<philfo1> linux.
<philfo1> windows could not allocate enough memory to even use the file
<bruja8> wow!!!
<bruja8> what is the size of you swap?
<bruja8> what is the size of you swap? philfo1
<philfo1> last time I "shut down" windows I was doing a 6cm x 12cm color slide scan at 4800dpi, 16pass, 16bit depth
<philfo1> 3gb
<philfo1> nobody on here can figure out why my machine is running so slow.
<philfo1> takes 22 seconds to open konsole
<philfo1> it's horrible.
<philfo1> I need to get it fixed so I can deliver my product.
<AZNSLD> Hey is anyone good with MySQL?
<bruja8> did you try to do an fresh install? philfo1
<philfo1> unfortunately, had I been using my old windows system  (which is gone) I would be sleeping in bed now
<AZNSLD> I could use some help
<philfo1> I can, but really don't feel like it.
<philfo1> but I can.
<philfo1> sigh.
<AZNSLD> linux MySQL?
<philfo1> I've got a spare 80gb drive ready to go
<Black_Cat> AZNSLD: wouldn't mind more details.
<AZNSLD> umm
<smile> AZNSLD: welcome
<AZNSLD> Where do I enter the password for MySQL
<AZNSLD> lol
<AZNSLD> it is asking me for one
<AZNSLD> but how do u enter it
<bruja8> good luck with it philfo1, google which distro tends to be the fastest , and see if you can install that
<philfo1> gotcha.
<AZNSLD> root@Jeremy:/home/jeremy# mysql -u root
<AZNSLD> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<AZNSLD> where do I enter the password...
<Black_Cat> what's the fastest way to change the layout switcher from default altshift to ctrlshift?
<smile> did u see
<smile> Leon n 1
<smile> Thme: Prparation des leons et des contrles continus
<smile> Formateur: Mr. ********** Abdesslem (Conseiller pdagogique)
<smile> Date: 14/10/2006  9h  CREFOC Gafsa
<smile> sorry .. that's nonsense
<smile> AZNSLD: did u see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ?
<AZNSLD> so could anyone answer my question..
<AZNSLD> yeah
<AZNSLD> I am just asking how I enter my password for mysql..
<AZNSLD> lol
<AZNSLD> n/m
<AZNSLD> READING IS t3k!
<smile> AZNSLD: see "set root password " section
<ffffu> hi anyone knows how to use raid (2 harddisk mirroring each other) to boot up?
<ffffu> or anyone knows any link to helpful sites
<Black_Cat> ffffu: didn't google help?
<bruja8> smile, alors tu parles le francais!!!
<smile> bruja8: w :-)
<bruja8> et apparament tu es de le maghreb
<smile> bruja8: oui , je suis Arabe
<philfo1> ffffu: I have a link for you re: RAID
<bruja8> tu parles l'araba alors n'estpas
<smile> bruja8: kel kestion ???
<bruja8> !!!!:P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<philfo1> ffffu: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<bruja8> parceque ana tani netkelm 3arbia
<bruja8> ;)
<smile> bruja8: wow .. super ... enfin un ARABE avec moi :-)
<bruja8> hehehe
<smile> bruja8: tu es d'o ?
<bruja8> je suis de  l'algerie
<bruja8> et toi?
<smile> bruja8: enchant .. chui Tunisien
<bruja8> enchante!
<smile> bruja8: tu a problem dan Linux ?
<Hirvinen> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<philfo1> smile: where did you get the figures from for the sizes of those partitions?
<bruja8> broadcom wireless ne travail pas
<morghanphoenix> Anyone know what an fstab line for an ipod should look like?
<smile> philfo1: from a book .. that's the most suitable partition ... i used it with 6 partition and worked fine
<smile> bruja8: dzol .. j pa essay le sans fil :-(
<morghanphoenix> Don't know the file system type or options that should go into that line
<bruja8> mais c'est parceque kernel a son driver, mais le firmware est incompatible
<philfo1> will it work for me even if i'm picking up a 700mb film scan?
<smile> morghanphoenix: type "man mount" and read
<crusty> hello! my kubuntu do not let me change the wright to write in to the usb external drive...any help?
<bruja8> je suis entrain de telecharger dapper parceque the kernel de dapper n'a pas bcm43xx
<smile> philfo1: 700mb film scan ? what do u mean ?
<bruja8> alors je pourai installer ndiswrapper
<morghanphoenix> Been there, done that, tried auto and defaults, says bad file system type when I try to mount it.
<philfo1> I am a photographer and I have been known to use TIFFs up to 500mb.  700 is now within my reach if LINUX ever operates properly
<philfo1> I have squeezed 1GB out of my scanner before.
<ninHer> hi all
<smile> philfo1: ?? no idea .. sorry
<philfo1> mostly bit-depth info.
<bruja8> hi ninHer
<philfo1> what would be the problem with making the swap larger?
<smile> philfo1: when ur memory becomes full .. linux use the swap spaces
<smile> philfo1: so it seems like a second memory ;-)
<philfo1> I know.  but would there be any penalty to ahveing a larger swap partition?
<smile> philfo1: 700mb will be fine
<_4strO> philfo1: nop
<bruja8> no not all philfo1
<smile> philfo1: NO
<philfo1> ok
<_4strO> just waste space
<philfo1> configuring that other disk now.
<_Johny> Hello. Does anyone of you is capable of Using mplayer correctly?
<bruja8> yes
<smile> _Johny: what's wrong ?
<_4strO> thought that swap should be double of RAM space, isnt it ?
<AZNSLD> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AZNSLD> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, didn't expect that one from a kubuntu room, a rtfm type response and no help
<smile> !apache
<_Johny> Hello everybody. What can I do to define a directory which the subtitles for a movie will be loaded from, all the time? This time, I have to browse that dir everytime I open a movie.
<tarelerulz> I have emachine eView 17f3 and I can't find the HorizSync and VertRefresh
<_4strO> _Johny: just put your subtitle in the same dir as your movie
<_4strO> and use tthe same name as your movie except the file extension
<_Johny> can it be in a folder? or just a naked file?
<_4strO> _Johny: it always in a dir :p
<_4strO> _Johny: it always in a folder* :p
<_Johny> _4strO: Yea -:) I meant, to put it in a separate folder or just in the movie dir?
<_4strO> just in the movie dir
<_Johny> _4strO: Ok. Thank you
<chode> _4strO, in the same folder as movie.. so sub dir.. most players will automatically load the sub
<chode> *no sub dir
<_4strO> chode: thats waht i try to say :p
<Black_Cat> now i can say for sure, kubuntu roxx. absolutely no serious problems, unlike mandriva for example... thanx to all kubuntu team members if any of them here :)
<_4strO> heuuu Mark are you there ?
<_4strO> ^^
<smile> bruja8: comment tu a connu ke chui magrbien :-)
<bruja8> abdessalam
<bruja8> :P
<smile> bruja8: comment tu a dout ke chui magrbien ?
<bruja8> en general les maghribens utilisent les noms avec (abd)
<smile> bruja8: non .. tu m'a di ke je suis de magreb.. comment tu a connu a ?
<chode> u guys morrocans?
<bruja8> et en plus tu parles le francais et ton nom
<chode> *Moroccan
<crusty__> hello! i have 255 hard drive shared between windows and kubuntu edgy 6.10....but kubuntu do not let me write on it!!!any help?
<smile> crusty__: try " chmod 777 ... "
<smile> bruja8: mon nom ??
<crusty__> done it....no change
<coty> hey can someone tell me why i cant use my second drive
<_4strO> and check your samba conf file
<Black_Cat> crusty__: filesystem? NTFS?
<smile> chode: no morrocans .. tunisian :-)
<crusty__> yes
<coty> im trying t download something but i cant download it to my second drive
<Black_Cat> ntfs is read-only afaik
<smile> crusty__: with sudo ?
<chode> crusty, ntfs-3g
<bruja8> oubien abdeslem
<crusty__> still the same
<coty> i cant even mount my second drive
<_4strO> coty:
<_4strO> oups sorry
<crusty__> iv tried all......no way to write on it
<bruja8> je suis pas sure que ca c'est ton vrai nom
<smile> crusty__: if u have ntfs .. dont try .. it's read-only
<coty> can some tell me how to fix this problem
<smile> crusty__: i think .. i had the same problem with Mandriva last year
<crusty__> the problen is that i can format it on fat.....is to big!
<chode> smile, ntfs-3g allows read/write
<coty> I need this drive
<smile> crusty__: try this under Windows ..with Partition magic
<smile> coty: really ??
<Black_Cat> crusty__: when saying "shared" you mean on one PC or different ones?
<coty> yes
<crusty__> yes ! thats the idea.......
<coty> smile: it will not work
<coty> coty: i want to use my slave drive
<_4strO> crusty__: u can format it with linux
<smile> coty: u mean we can write on a ntfs partition ?
<coty> smile: i dont know
<smile> coty: i think no .. i tried and it didnt work .. just read
<chode> smile, yes i have an ntfs drive as well shared between windows and ubuntu i can write to it
<coty> smile: no i have a second drive
<coty> smile: it is fat
<coty> smile: i think anyway
<nodesert> i installed the glut-doc but i dont know where it is (i suppose it must be in /usr/share/doc
<AZNSLD_> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<smile> chode: i tried with RedHAT .. just read .. maybe now they made a driver to NTFS
<crusty__> there is a program for kubuntu as partition magic that i can install
<chode> ntfs-3g was experimental untill recently.. but as from early this month or last month.. they released a stable version
<_4strO> crusty__: qparted
<chode> they claim it's stable and no risk writing on it
<crusty__> ok ill try it
<chode> crusty__, qtparted
<_4strO> oups i forgot the T
<chode> crusty__, also if u want files moved between ur widnows n kubuntu.. u can get files on ext3 files systems using a very small free program called explorefs.. under windows
<chode> i dun think fat32 fits as a storage now.. since it won;t allow u to store a single file if the size exeeds 4 GB
<crusty__> ok...can i format end partition the drive with qtparted?
<chode> so if i want to use it as a storage stick with something that supports big file sizes
<chode> since even a backup image of a dvd will also exeed 4 gb most of the time
<chode> crusty__, it's explore2fs..
<crusty__> the situation is this...iv got windows and kubuntu on the same pc and 255gb usb hard drivewindows is ok kubuntu only read
<chode> crusty__, hang on a sec
<chode> i'll link u
<smile> crusty__: i think u can format with "disks-admin"
<chode> crusty__, i'll give u a detailed how-to install ntfs-3g... it will allow u write on it.. and also if it;s removable it'll auto detect once u plug in the drive and create an icon on the desktop
<crusty__> ok!
<morghanphoenix> Today is a day for the history books! rtfm from kubuntu, help in a channel that usually says that
<morghanphoenix> G'night
<chode> crusty__, u have edgy ??
<chode> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009      follow this guide
<chode> use the automatic method..
<Black_Cat> what's the fastest way to change the layout switcher from default altshift to ctrlshift?
<crusty__> iv tried with disk and file sistem administration...but no changes...yes iv got kubuntu edgy
<chode> crusty__, follow that link i gave u
<crusty__> ok thanks ill try.......many thenks to all!
<AZNSLD> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ffffu> hi, is there a bug using grub between ata harddisk?????????????? i keep getting file not found
<ffffu> any experts care to help?
<posingaspopular> ffffu, i think so, but if there is, i duno
<posingaspopular> !ata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffffu> i keep getting the File not found when booting up..but all my vmlinux and init files are there and correct hd(0,0)
<posingaspopular> :/ i know ive seen fixes and similar issues, but im blank
<posingaspopular> sory
<ffffu> sorry but could u give me some links or reference?
<ffffu> or what should i search in google
<posingaspopular> just google the general problem
<posingaspopular> google.com/linux i should say
<posingaspopular> or the ubuntuforums
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with lirc?
<ffffu> hd(0,0) means the first harddisk first partition? and hd(0,1) means first harfddisk 2nd partition?
<J-_> is there anyway to install kubuntu with a base install via, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.. or something else rather...?
<posingaspopular> J-_, you want kde or kubuntu
<posingaspopular> kubuntu is ubuntu,just cames with different stuff out the box
<J-_> well, I run ubuntu.. I just want another DM.
<jxn_> j-_: then install kubuntu-desktop
<posingaspopular> yup jxn_ is right
<smile> posingaspopular: kubuntu is KDE ubuntu is Gnome
<J-_> will, 'sudo apt-get install kde-libs' install a base install of kubuntu, and not all the kde programs kubuntu-desktop installs?
<jxn_> erm, no.
<jxn_> just install kubuntu-desktop. you can uninstall programms/packages you don't want later.
<J-_> that's a HUGE amount of work, I tried it before.
<J-_> !kubuntu-base
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-base - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jxn_> then install the programs/packages you want. apt will also install the dependencies
<J-_> Then it won't give me the DM?
<J-_> or will it?
<jxn_> eg. konqueror will need some kdelibs. apt checks that.
<phyerboss> hey, is anyone else having issues running compiz?
<phyerboss> I tried removing it but it refuses to budge
* jxn_ is running beryl, sorry
<phyerboss> yeah, I read on the forums it was easier to deal with
<phyerboss> but I have no clue how to even install apps that are outside of adept
<phyerboss> ...so, yeah. Im that new to linux^^;
<phyerboss> anyone here know how to get rid of compiz?
<pollyo> How do you check to see if you have "universe" enabled?\
<_4strO> pollyo: in the file /etc/apt.sources.list
<_4strO> pollyo: in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<pollyo> _4strO: Ok. Thanks.
<jxn_> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<phyerboss> well, going away from the compiz issue...can anyone tell me how they were able to get flash and java working in their browsers?
<coty> Hey i need to know how to get my web camera to work on kubuntu
<coty> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coty> !cameradrivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cameradrivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anti_pop> someone got broken progress bars in firefox on kde ?
<wisp> no
<jakkass> broken?
<jakkass> no
<anti_pop> well for example my download progress bar on firefox is broken :)
<jakkass> hmm
<jakkass> let me download something then
<anti_pop> same with xarchiver
<anti_pop> i know these are not kde apps
<coty> can someone help me with getting my camera to work
<anti_pop> i have no idea what messed up my progress bars, it was a ubuntu install, then i installed kubuntu-desktop and removed all gnome stuff i could ;)
<jakkass> no its grand anti
<jakkass> anti what version of Kubuntu are you using
<anti_pop> feisty
<jakkass> I'm on feisty
<jakkass> it's grand
<jakkass> well I updated from Edgy
<jakkass> with the repositories
<anti_pop> i think it has to do with removal of some gnome stuff
<anti_pop> anyway ill have a fresh installation soon
<anti_pop> byebye
<jxn_> kubuntu rulez
<jxn_> just tested feisty beta
<LIRON> that he have hebrew support keybored?
<J-_> what's a good tut that'll show me how to customize kubuntu?
<kugillu> Hi, could anyone help me to install beryl please?
* J-_ wants to make it all fanzy =D
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<J-_> is there an equivalent to gdesklets for kubuntu?
<jxn_> J-_: kde-look.org
<J-_> !kdesklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdesklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> hmm
<jxn_> superkaramba
<J-_> cool, thanks
<jxn_> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<kugillu> I can't login with xgl session
<coty> how can i get my web camera to work
<space_ninja> how should I play swf files If I can't install flash?
<jxn_> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<J-_> kubuntu is extensively faster than gnome.... seems it anyway
<space_ninja> ok thanks
<space_ninja> I got one more questions, What should I do If some data chunks for a bittorrent download failed?
<space_ninja> -s
<jxn_> delete the corrupt file and redownload it
<space_ninja> but everything is almost corrupt. I can't unpack it. It's  a rar file with alot of movies in it (not porn) I get alot of errors when I try
<LeeJunFan> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<space_ninja> I got amd64
<LeeJunFan> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<kugillu> My flash plugin doesn't work properly in amd64
<kugillu> it freeze my friefox
<kugillu> but everything is ok with firefox32
<NiceGuyUK> the plugin itself is 32 bit - I read somewhere about a wrapper for 32bit plugins on 64 bit systems
<NiceGuyUK> might take a bit of Googling unless someone here knows the details
<J-_> !PyQT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyqt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> !pyqt
<J-_> hmm
<J-_> it says i don't have pyqt installed, what is it called in the repos?
<kugillu> could anyone help me to install beryl please?
<giantess> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kugillu> ati driver are installed ok
<kugillu> 3d is working
<kugillu> beryl is installed... but I can't login in xgl session
<jxn_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kugillu> oh thanx I was following that guide, I'll try that channel
<jxn_> :)
<kugillu> when I start beryl no effect to windows
<waylandbill> anyone got fglrx working with 2.6.20.13-generic ?
<J-_> is there a differnet type of menubar type thing in SuperKaramba?
<chijin> waylandbill: my friend had issues with it i believe, turns out he had to use 1280x1024 instead of 1280x960. would that be the case for you?
<waylandbill> chijin: I can't even get the kernel driver to build.
<chijin> waylandbill: there was some kind of patch for it
<chijin> waylandbill: http://phoronix.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1033
<waylandbill> chijin: excellent. I'll check it out. thx
<Defaulllt> :)
<hansen> what is the state of feisty? It is locked for anything but bugfixes by now or are packages still being upgraded?
<Jucato> !schedule | hansen
<ubotu> hansen: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<nosrednaekim> I believe its in a feature freeze...
<LjL> it's locked for anything except things that will break people's boot :P
<SALIA> :)
<hansen> ok, so that means that packages stay whatever version they are now unless something serious is broken
<hansen> dammit, I want ufraw 0.11 and feisty has 0.10 only :)
<nosrednaekim> so go break it!!!!
<hansen> with 0.09 and newer I can get pretty decent colors, but the highlights near clipping are still horrible. And afaics 0.11 has some new code for highlights
<hansen> probably not enough of a problem to call it a showstopper for a linux dist :)
<nosrednaekim> haha.... yeah...
<nosrednaekim> I guess its compile from source then...
<pollyo> Anyone have a mceusb remote setup on kubuntu?
<pollyo> c vc   l,....................................\
<Jonty> I've tried running audacity and aoss audacity, but it always says it's unable to play/record audio. How can I solve this?
<ionus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<blueya2> hello, have some troble with installing cinelerra, maybe sb know what the failure ist: configure: http://pastebin.ca/416724    output: http://pastebin.ca/416729
<raffytaffy> blueya2 : lines 24 and 32 contain bad info i think
<raffytaffy> 31 i mean
<blueya2> but "fi" is correct
<raffytaffy> well another reason i can think is bcse ubuntu uses /bin/bash instead of bash
<raffytaffy> your solution is to run the script thru bash itself
<thomas_> oi
<raffytaffy> yourself*
<blueya2> "bash configure" ?
<raffytaffy> blahh i just woke up
<raffytaffy> yes try that
<blueya2> well great, these erros are fixed
<raffytaffy> so it worked yes?
<blueya2> yes :D
<raffytaffy> ok good
<blueya2> good to know, thanks!
<raffytaffy> :)
<_Johny> Do you know a good system integrity checker?
<raffytaffy> fsck
<service> my VNC doesn't work....i wonder why
<pollyo> Anyone setup irkick?
<_Johny> Do you know a good system integrity checker available in Kubuntu, or from command line?
<ionus> !write in ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write in ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !fsck | _Johny
<ubotu> _Johny: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<_Johny> _4strO: Does "he" carres for packages as well?
<_4strO> _Johny: i dont know, but i dont think so
<tdn> I cannot log in to KDE using KDM. /var/log/kdm.log is here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/kdm.log. Please help me, cause I have no more ideas of how to investigate this problem :(
<tdn> There is a lot of errors in the kdm.log, but I do not understand what they mean.
<tdn> This happened suddenly. I have not installed anything new on the computer except maybe the occational updates.
<fuzzy_logic> hello
<scion> hello all
<WaxyFresh> grrr,i cant seem to figure out where i went wrong i installed ubuntu server 5.10 then installed the kubuntu desktop.but im missing alot of the main things that should come with kubuntu including adapt,i mean i could use apt-get to install each one individually butt that would take a while and im not even sure aboute everything im missing
<fuzzy_logic> scion: hello
<WaxyFresh> is there some package i missed?
<scion> WaxyFresh: why not just download the kubuntu .iso//
<fuzzy_logic> are you sure u installed everything when installing Ubuntu, WaxyFresh?/
<WaxyFresh> scion: my laptop just b roke and am on an old computer so no dvd/cd burner
<scion> ahh
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: just the ubuntu server then kubuntu-desktop then i upgraded
<scion> WaxyFresh i'd imagine you will need to apt-get the packages you need
<fuzzy_logic> or maybe there is a way to install the missing things from the cd.. or didn't you burn one?
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: i have a 5.10 ubuntu cd
<WaxyFresh> fuzzy_logic: so no
<fuzzy_logic> WaxyFresh: then i think you will need to apt-get the missing packages
<aaroncampbell_> I had asked about kopete vs gaim in here last night.  Seeps like most preferred kopete.  Does kopete keep logs of ims?
<ionus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<WaxyFresh> aptitude says i have 371 broken packages,,,,will fre 471mbs.......how can i fix this?
<dennis_> aaroncampbell_, yes you can see the history
<dennis_> but you have to set the function on
<dennis_> i don't like kopete too much, i prefer gaim, but i like kde so i use kopete
<aaroncampbell_> I didn't even see an option for it
<dennis_> you have to activate the plugin
<michaelpo> how do i export emails from evolution to thunderbird?
<WaxyFresh> gaim is the best in my book,it has several encyptoin plugins
<dennis_> so settings, configure plugin and then select history
<aaroncampbell_> dennis...got it, I was looking in the wrong place.  However, it looks like it's already active...how can I actually see the history?
<fuzzy_logic> michaelpo: did you try to start thunderbird, because it should ask by itself if you want to export the mails
<dennis_> just click ok, and then you have to right click someone on your list...i know its strange
<dennis_> then it will work
<odin-arg> whats it mean is adept says "BREAK (install)"
<odin-arg> rather than just install
<fuzzy_logic> how do i disable sounds at opening and closing windows in kde?
<_Johny> I'm looking for something to edit ID tags in mp3 files. Anyone knows?
<_Johny> fuzzy_logic: System settings --> Sound--> Disable all sounds
<dennis_> aaroncampbell_ although its already active, you have to press ok
<michaelpo> fuzzy_logic: yes... but there is no option to chose evolution format mail
<dennis_> it's a bug, kopete history plugin is enabled but nonfunctional
<aaroncampbell_> dennis_: ok, I did that (even though it was active before I opened the plugins section), but I still don't see anything in the right click of any of my contacts.
<reagleBRKLN> does this url crash your konq 3.5.6? http://www.virtualization.info/
<fuzzy_logic> _Johny: thanks ill try that
<aaroncampbell_> dennis...I had to disable, and re-enable it
<fuzzy_logic> michaelpo: maybe this will help? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-export-your-mails-from-evolution-to-thunderbird.html
<dennis_> aaroncampbell_ try this,enable it, it must be unchecked and the settings applied, then reactivated.
<dennis_> yep, just red it, its a bug
<michaelpo> fuzzy_logic: thanks...
<fuzzy_logic> michaelpo: no probs :)
<Iwonder|too> where does apt/adept keep the files it downloads?
<donhack> jeor que dificil es esto del kubuntu
<fuzzy_logic> Iwonter|too: i think in the tmp folder.. not sure dough :)
<donhack> y tos el  ingles
<donhack> :P
<aaroncampbell_> dennis_: found another bug...
<aaroncampbell_> dennis_: At least for me, I can't change users from inside the history window...I have to close it, and re-open by right clicking another user
<ionus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aaroncampbell_> how can I browse a windows network, or access a windows share?
<fuzzy_logic> http://www.samba.org/ :)
<fuzzy_logic> aaroncampbell_: my last msg was for you :)
<aaroncampbell_> really, I've used samba to share files from linux, but never to access them on windows
<aaroncampbell_> or...rather never used it to let a linux box get windows files from a windows box
<dennis_> bizarre
<fuzzy_logic> aaroncampbell_: oh, then i'm afraid i can't help you.. sorry :(
<prugo> hi
<prugo> can anyone help me?
<prugo> I've installed kubuntu successfully
<fuzzy_logic> prugo: ask the question.. dont ask to ask :)
<prugo> but when it get's to the screen where you have to insert your username and pass
<prugo> it gets blocked
<prugo> and I have to restart
<prugo> this happens with kubuntu 6.10 and ubuntu
<prugo> any ideas?
<fuzzy_logic> prugo: after you reboot you can log in normally?
<prugo> no
<user_> hi
<prugo> it crashes again
<prugo> and when I reboot the computer doesn't respond, I have to unplug it and lug it again
<prugo> plug*
<user_> hi
<prugo> hi m8
<prugo> it's very weird
<prugo> :S
<user_> what's up?
<fuzzy_logic> prugo: it seems to me you have more a hardware problem than a software problem :)
<fuzzy_logic> user_: hi :)
<prugo> tha'ts what I thought so
<prugo> so
<prugo> thank you anyways
<prugo> :)
<prugo> I'll call the shop where I bought it
<prugo> and c what they can do
<prugo> thx
<valuedcustomer> on kubuntu 6.10, how do i format external firewire drive so that both kubuntu and winxp can read and write?
<fuzzy_logic> prugo: i think it's the cooler
<prugo> which one?
<prugo> GPU, CPU?
<fuzzy_logic> prugo: i would do that.. yes
<prugo> Motherboard cooler?
<jpwhiting> hi all, anyone know where to put feedback about https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade ?
<WaxyFresh> what package is adapt in?
<chijin> valuedcustomer: winxp can read ext3 and ubuntu can read ntfs, so it's your choice
<fuzzy_logic> prugo: ehh.. well.. can be any, but if your computer freezes a lot, i guess it could be the motherboard one.. or that your motherboard itself is broken
<fuzzy_logic> prugo: but commonly it is something with the motherboard
<jpwhiting> I got it to work, but not with adept instructions, adding ~jriddell from adept seems broken for some reason
<prugo> I got win XP too and it doesn't happen
<prugo> ah ok
<prugo> I'll check my MB
<prugo> it's still in guaranty
<prugo> so I might have it changed
<valuedcustomer> @chijin, kubuntu won't let me delete files from ntfs and write new ones
<prugo> warranty*
<chijin> valuedcustomer: you need ntfs-3g for that
<prugo> thx fellas
<prugo> cya around
<prugo> :)
<prugo> bye
<fuzzy_logic> lol
<chijin> valuedcustomer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<valuedcustomer> chijin: thanks, i'll try it
<ionus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<fuzzy_logic> BluesKaj: hi
<piovisqui> hey
<piovisqui> anyone here
<fuzzy_logic> ye me :)
<fuzzy_logic> hi
<piovisqui> i need help with kubuntu
<fuzzy_logic> i'm a beginner, but maybe i can help :)
<piovisqui> fuzzy_logic: like you see i am connected to the internet but i can not browse any site
<piovisqui> apt-get works and irc client too, but konqueror does not..
<ionus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<WaxyFresh> aptitude says: E:\home\r00t\.aptitude/conifig unable to open for writing permission denied how do i fix this?
<shinigami> hi what's the program for kubuntu to watch tv from my tv card?
<fuzzy_logic> piovisqui: then i think your dns is not configured good
<fuzzy_logic> shinigami: what tv card do you have?
<piovisqui> i am at university
<shinigami> 02:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<piovisqui> using wifi
<sb9> is it possible to install apache as user ?
<shinigami> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinigami> !saa7134
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saa7134 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sb9> instead of root
<fuzzy_logic> sb9: it's not possible to install anything without admin rights :)
<sb9> ?
<Chousuke> sb9: it is.
<Chousuke> not through apt though :/
<sb9> i wnat to do it from the sources
<Chousuke> you need to compile and install in your home directory.
<piovisqui> fuzzy_logic: i finished download firefox and it works... konqueror is bugged
<shinigami> what apps can watch tv with my tv card?
<Chousuke> and you can't run it on port 80 as a user.
<fuzzy_logic> shinigami: you can try to type this in your terminal: sudo apt-get install tvtime
<sb9> so i have take some port above  2048 or so ?
<Chousuke> you need to be root to bind to ports lower than 1025
<fuzzy_logic> it will install a program called tvtime wich looks to me like the best solution
<sb9> ok, i got it
<shinigami> tvtime
<shinigami> ok
<kothz> Anyone else have an issue with 7.04 where adept fails on updating packages right out of the box?  Network is fine, name resolution works great...
<fuzzy_logic> shinigami: never tried it, got the information right from the internet
<fuzzy_logic> \
<kothz> hrm, come to think of it, I wasn't asked for my password when i started the tool
<Erky> Pardon me for intruding.  Just learning the ropes.
<WaxyFresh> ho9w do i change permissions on E:\home\r00t\.aptitude to reead write ex?
<coty> what is the command for editing sources.list
<Ace2016> WaxyFresh: there is a convo about permissions going on in #ubuntu now
* coty ask kubuntu users what the command in termanal is for editing sources.list
<fuzzy_logic> coty: sudo kedit sources.list :)
<coty> thanks
<Jucato> kedit isn't installed by default
<coty> fuzzy_logic: it did not work
<Jucato> coty: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<coty> ok
<Jucato> coty, fuzzy_logic: 1) kedit isn't installed by default. 2) use kdesu when launching GUI apps w/ root privileges
<coty> thanks you helped me get one step  closer to having beryl
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> oh no what have I done!!!!!
<Ultima> Hey
<coty> jucato: what
<fuzzy_logic> Jucato: oops.. i only used kde on fedora core.. didn't know that it wasn't installed by default in kubuntu
<Ultima> I Need to resize my NTFS partition
<Jucato> coty: indirectly helped someone install beryl!! :O
<coty> ok
<fuzzy_logic> Jucato: lol!
<coty> can he help me
<Ultima> But when trying I have denied access, I also have one bad sector when resizing on QTParted
<Jucato> coty: I was referring to you....
<fuzzy_logic> Jucato: what's the problem with beryl?
<coty> oh
<Jucato> fuzzy_logic: nothing. it was a futile attempt at humor
<Ultima> If I just select the hard-drive will it keep WIndows?
<odin-arg> coty: u have gfx accel with your intel card now?
<coty> no
<eagles0513875> kdfj
<Ultima> Can someone please help
<Ultima> If I select Guided - use entire disk, will I Keep windows?
<coty> Ultima: what do you need help wiht
<coty> ultima: no
<Ultima> coty: I need someway to resize my partition
<coty> Ultima: partion it
<Ultima> coty: Magic Partition can though its payed software
<Ultima> SInce WIndows is hogging all the space on new computers :(
<BluesKaj> Partition magic is dangerous and unstable ...I don't recommend it
<coty> ultima: when your in the install menu it will have a step for partionine
<Ultima> How?
<Ultima> I'm on the new beta
<eagles0513875> qtparted
<Ultima> I did
<coty> ultima: go through the steps
<Ultima> It says my NTFS has a bad sector
<eagles0513875> run check disk in windows before doing that
<Ultima> I did
<smile> hi
<fuzzy_logic> smile: hi
<coty> ultima: i wiped out windows
<Ultima> I really don't want WIndows though my brother needs it for the sims "sigh"
<coty> ultima: its not in my oppion worth keeping
<tux> just break the Sims CD :D
<coty> ultima: you can have sims
<Ultima> 2?
<Ultima> WIll it run?
<coty> ultima: use the win emulater for linux
<tux> if you try crossover
<Ultima> Does the win emulator emulate WoW?
<tux> you can install windows applications on linux with crossover
<Jucato> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<odin-arg> Ultima, Sims 1 or 2?
<tux> ubotu, how about crossover
<coty> Ultima: if you dont want win then get rid of it
<Ultima> SIms 2
<odin-arg> damn
<odin-arg> WINE can run the first one
<odin-arg> :p
<fuzzy_logic> tux: ubotu is a bot, you can't talk to it :)
<Ultima> Can Cedega run 2?
<coty> Ultima; tell your bro to get a psp and get the game for it
<tux> d'oh
<Ultima> Except.....Teh PSP version isn't that good
<tux> or why dont you use crossover
<Ultima> And We have all the expansions.
<Ultima> How does it work?
<tux> i'l check if it's compatible
<Ultima> The Sims 2 could run on my laptop probably
<tux> i know crossover supports installing WoW on linux
<Ultima> I Know xD
<Ultima> I Have WoW
<Ultima> Does it support TBC?
<tux> TBC?
* odin-arg spits @ wow 
<eagles0513875> tbc
<Ultima> The Burning Crusade(Expansion)
* odin-arg hugs cs
<tux> dont know
<smile> how can i play sound file in konqueror ,just by mouse (without click) ?
<tux> but you can also install unsupported software
<Ultima> It still runs WoW.exe
<tux> so i think it will work
<ionus> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Ultima> Just adds some more  stuff in
<eagles0513875> lol what bout it ultima
<WaxyFresh> aptitude says: E:\home\r00t\.aptitude/conifig unable to open  for writing permission denied and i cant figure out how to chmod it,sudo chmod 700 /home/r00t/.aptitude didint work
<WaxyFresh> why do i get a line thru that?
<tux> i dont trust wine for running games, to slow
<Ultima> What about Cedega?
<Ultima> my friend has a copy
<eagles0513875> cedega u have a yearly fee
<Ultima> Damnz.
<eagles0513875> ive been able to get it to work on WoW
<eagles0513875> *wine
<eagles0513875> download wine ultima
<eagles0513875> its free
<tux> noooooo crossover supports installing Internet Explorer in linux, who in the world wants that
<fuzzy_logic> ehh.. me?
<eagles0513875> lol i do lol
<Ultima> Firefox or Opera plz
<tdn> tux, web developers?
<odin-arg> ff
<eagles0513875> fuzzy download ie4linux
<Ultima> You can get Firefox to support Active X
<tdn> I cannot log in to KDE using KDM. /var/log/kdm.log is here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/kdm.log. I have tried logging in to a "failsafe" session. That didn't help either.  Please help me, I have no more ideas of how to investigate this problem :(
<tux> hm that's anoying but true tdn
<Ultima> Though it opens a secruity hole
<tux> you have to check if it works on IE
<Znuff> Hello. What's the name of the wizard that runs first time when you start kubuntu or kde
<Znuff> that was a question: '?' :)
<tux> znuff, you can find it by removing and reinstalling KDE...
<fuzzy_logic> kpersonaliser :)
<tux> just kiddin
<Znuff> I just installed it :-)
<fuzzy_logic> lol @ tux
<Znuff> great
<fuzzy_logic> eagles i alrady have ie running :)
<Znuff> uhm, what if that's missing? :-/
<Znuff> Was kpersonaliser included only in 6.04?!
<eagles0513875> ok fuzzy u haveing problems with active x
<eagles0513875> if thats the case u have to set ur security ur security to low
<Znuff> at least there's kxdocker -_-
<fuzzy_logic> Znuff: kpersonaliser is included in every kubuntu release.. you can probably install it again by typing sudo apt-get install kpersonaliser in your terminal
<Ultima> Just wondering, Whats a good program for windows for resizing paritions that free and easy like Magic Partition
<Znuff> fuzzy_logic, funny thing: it came up empty :)
<fuzzy_logic> Ultima: don't use windows programs for that.. just burn a gparted livecd for that
<Znuff> oh, it's kpersonaliZer :)
<WaxyFresh> aptitude says: E:\home\r00t\.aptitude/conifig unable to open  for writing permission denied and i cant figure out how to chmod it,"sudo chmod 700 /home/r00t/.aptitude" didint work
<fuzzy_logic> oh.. oops.. my english is not always perfect Znuff, lol
<Znuff> actually personaliser is the right way to spell it, I think :P
<Ultima> OK
<shinigami>  to chmod it,"sudo chmod 700 /home/r00t/.aptitude" didint
<shinigami> why does my tvtime got no sound?
<Ultima> Gonna get GParted?
<Jucato> Znuff, fuzzy_logic: actually, kpersonalizer is not installed by default
<Ultima> Is it safe?
<WaxyFresh> shinigami: ?
<Ultima> GOnna get GParted, bye.
<eagles0513875> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eagles0513875> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<eagles0513875> how do i unlock it
<fuzzy_logic> oh :) haha.. didn't know that.. i just installed all the packages, so it popped up at the first time for me
<FringeJacket> eagles0513875 just wait, mine just did that
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ok just fyi feisty beta is what im on
<fuzzy_logic> shinigami: just a sec. i will investigate
<shinigami> i'm using 02:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) what's the best apps to watch tv? i'm using tvtime
<FringeJacket> serioiusly, if you wait it goes away
<Jucato> !adeptfix | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fuzzy_logic> shinigami what sound card do you have? do you hear other sounds?
<shinigami> yeah i can listen to amarok
<fuzzy_logic> shinigami what sound card do you have?
<eagles0513875> already tried that jucato
<eagles0513875> no effect
<shinigami> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, how was fiesty beta in terms of hardware recognition ? All your stuff working ?
<eagles0513875> everything except my internal wifi
<FringeJacket> eagles0513875 it did that to me all night then this morning, about three minutes ago it let me
<eagles0513875> what u mean fringe
<BluesKaj> are you on a LAN ?
<eagles0513875> no wifi
<eagles0513875> that is what makes me really mad
<eagles0513875> that is the only reason i upgraded to the beta
<FringeJacket> eagles0513875 it gave me that exact message all night no matter what I did
<FringeJacket> what wifi card do you have?
<ionus> plese help me to write in ntfs partitions
<eagles0513875> broadcom 43xx series
<fuzzy_logic> shinigami: i'm afraid i can't help you with this one.. sorry
<eagles0513875> ionus download ntfs3g and let me know when its installed
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, was the wifi working in the previous version of Kubuntu ?
<eagles0513875> no only pcmcia
<eagles0513875> i would have to do some serious programming to get it to work
<eagles0513875> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eagles0513875> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<FringeJacket> eagles0513875 broadcom doesn't like linux, one sec, I'll see if I can look up how I fixed it
<eagles0513875> any other ideas
<ionus> eagles0513875  i do that but a cant run ntfs config tools from K menu
<ionus> :(
<eagles0513875> u have to go into the fstab and edit one thing
<eagles0513875> i know but i used windows drivers and ndiswrapper
<ionus> how
<ionus> ?
<tigre> hola
<fuzzy_logic> hi tigre
<ionus> hey plese help me
<eagles0513875> ionus add -3g to the ntfs entry save it unmount it then remount it
<fuzzy_logic> ionus: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<shinigami> ok thanks
<ionus> how
<eagles0513875> u using kubuntu or ubuntu
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> nm answered my own ?
<hansen> ok, stupid question, but I really can't find them: Which package has the opengl man pages?
<ionus> am 2nd day on ubuntu
<ionus> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> use that command
<Jucato> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> or that
<lzzc> how install new openoffice 2.2 on kubuntu edgy?
<ionus> ok
<eagles0513875> is it open
<ionus> yes
<eagles0513875> ok u see where it says ntfs
<ionus> where
<WaxyFresh> how do i uninstall aptitude?
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> close that
<ionus> no it is nvidia
<fuzzy_logic> lzzc: just with the openoffice updater?
<chode> X11?? for ntfs ????????
<eagles0513875> my mistake hold on
<ionus> ok
<tigre> 00+............0
<lzzc> WaxyFresh: ==> "apt-get remove --purge aptitude"
<Znuff> now, how do you remove a panel?!
<eagles0513875> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<eagles0513875> use that ionus
<ionus> yes
<ionus> file sistem
<lzzc> fuzzy_logic: didn't know there was an oo updater !  where, how?
<eagles0513875> u see ntfs
<FringeJacket> eagles0513875 I've almost got that file tracked down for configuring broadcom wireless cards
<eagles0513875> ty fringe
<eagles0513875> even if its a wiki ill take it
<ionus> ?
<eagles0513875> do u see ntfs in the list of partitions
<WaxyFresh> lzzc:
<eagles0513875> in the fstab
<WaxyFresh> lzzc: thanks
<ionus> wait
<fuzzy_logic> i think i saw once one.. i don't use oo.. but wait ill look
<eagles0513875> ok
<FringeJacket> no, this is not wiki, its ubuntu forums
<ionus> yes i se
<eagles0513875> ok now add this
<eagles0513875> -3g
<ionus> where
<ionus> ?
<eagles0513875> after ntfs
<ionus> ok
<ionus> wait
<eagles0513875> ok
<leopartux> hi
<ionus> ? /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g  ?
<fuzzy_logic> hi leopartux
<ionus> yes?
<leopartux> how can i change the default logout screen
<ionus> ? /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g  ?
<eagles0513875> dont change anything else
<fuzzy_logic> lzzc: i'm sorry.. i can't find it
<ionus> ok
<ionus> and save
<ionus> ?
<eagles0513875> just add the -3g to the ntfs ionius
<eagles0513875> yes
<fuzzy_logic> maybe you can try typing this in your terminal: apt-get update
<eagles0513875> then unmount that partition and then remount it
<fuzzy_logic> than it updates all your software, including oo
<ionus> how to mount ?
<Znuff> Anyone have an idea how do you remove a panel in KDE?
<Znuff> I want to remove the bottom pannel
<ionus> tell me comand
<ionus> ?
<eagles0513875> sudo mount /media/(name of partition)
<eagles0513875> and to unmount
<eagles0513875> sudo umount /media/(name of partition)
<lzzc> fuzzy_logic: nope. it's not in the deb repositories yet.  it's a fresh, steaming pile of shit just pinch off over at openoffice.org
<ionus> wait
<leopartux> Znuff: just right click and remove panel
<Znuff> it's greyed out
<Znuff> it's the basic panel :-/
<eagles0513875> ok let me know if it worked ionus
<ionus> give example of partition name
<ionus> ?
<FringeJacket> eagles0513875 I've narowed it down to three, and figuring it out from there (the wireless I'm on is being slow)
<leopartux> you can kill it :)
<eagles0513875> its ok dude take ur time
<eagles0513875> i need to restart my x anyway fringe ill be back asap
<FringeJacket> kk
<eagles0513875> hda1 for ex ionus
<eagles0513875> brb ionus
<ionus> ok
<fuzzy_logic> lzzc: i think its wise to wait until kubuntu starts to support it.. don't you think? it's good to install as much software as possible with the apt-get, because than when the system is updating it updates really every peace of software u have installed and you don't have to do it yourself
<shinigami> hey which is my sound card? /dev/mixer or mixer1 ? or /dev/audio or audio1 ?
<FringeJacket> I love that our secondary network is faster right now
<fuzzy_logic> shinigami: i think it is /dev/audio.. not 100% sure but i would go for that one
<leopartux> how can i change logout screen
<shinigami> how do i know and how to find out
<ionus> WARNING: Deficient FUSE kernel module detected.
<lzzc> fuzzy_logic: yeah, okay, whatever
<ionus> what it is
<ionus> ?
<kuwanger> I'm having a small problem.  For some reason at startup, the X display isn't being switched to.
<ionus> WARNING: Deficient FUSE kernel module detected. Some driver features are
<ionus>          not available (swap file on NTFS, boot from NTFS by LILO), and
<ionus>          unmount is not safe unless it's made sure the ntfs-3g process
<ionus>          naturally terminates after calling 'umount'. The safe FUSE kernel
<ionus>          driver is included in the official Linux kernels since version
<ionus>          2.6.20-rc1, or in the FUSE 2.6.0 or later software packages,
<ionus>          except the faulty FUSE version 2.6.2. For more help, please
<ionus>          have a look at /usr/share/doc/ntfs-3g/README.Debian. Thanks
<Jucato> !pastebin | ionus
<ubotu> ionus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ionus> eagles0513875> no its no work
<FringeJacket> ah, hiding the join part makes this channel alot nicer
<ionus> someone pleasa help me to write on ntfs partitions
<ionus> ?
<chode> ionus, ok.. hang on... meanwhile.. restore ur fstab the way it was b4
<ionus> i dont understand
<chode> ionus, didn;t u change ur fstab just now??
<chode> i'm going to show u a very easy way
<FringeJacket> ionus he's temporarily wrong
<ionus> yes
<FringeJacket> s/wrong/gone
<FringeJacket> sorry, my friend said wrong while I was tying
<ionus> i put -3g on end of the line
<PasNox> hi
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<chode> ionus, so restore it
<lzzc> Tip for improving ubuntu website appearance:  in firefox with adblock extension, right click and adblock all the images of the silly-insipid-smiley-shiny-happy-people.
<ionus> how
<chode> and tell me.. r u using Edgy??
<ionus> ?
<fuzzy_logic> hi PasNox
<ionus> how to restore
<PasNox> i have installed festy for testing, and update to date ( last update was xorg )
<NSCAD_Nathan> what's the best program for expose like functionality in KDE?
<PasNox> and now my nvidia driver crash the x server
<PasNox> what i can do ?
<chode> Jucato, he's very new.. so he needs step by step help
<chode> ionus, just remove those "-3g" u added
<ionus> yes i am new :)
<NSCAD_Nathan> I tried kompose, but it didn't seem so great
<Ultima> I'm back from GParted
<ionus> ok wait
<chode> so it will b the way it was b4 u chaned it
<Ultima> It didn't work
<Jucato> chode: I think those guides are step by step... but don't really know personally
<PasNox> feisty*
<ionus> i do that
<ionus> ?
<fuzzy_logic> aight.. i have to go.. bb people! good luck with ur probs
<Ultima> According to GParted by partition has a bad sector
<PasNox> fuzzy_logic: ++
<Ultima> Is It possible to:
<Ultima> 1.Install Kubuntu
<ionus> <chode> i restore it
<WaxyFresh> will synaptic work with kubuntu
<Ultima> Then
<Ultima> 2,Install TinyXP
<leopartux> Znuff: try to edit ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<stevethepirate> hello all
<chode> ionus, u have ubuntu or kubuntu ??
<Ultima> stevethepirate: Hi
<ionus> kubuntu
<stevethepirate> will i need anti -viurs for linux.. ever?
<ionus> 6.10
<chode> ok edgy right?
<chode> ok wait
<FringeJacket> stevethepirate  hi
<Ultima> stevethepirate: Probably not.
<stevethepirate> ahh
<stevethepirate> this is now through my pc.. as opposed to cellphone!!
<ionus> stept by step from the begining please
<stevethepirate> the wonders of tunnelling, l33t hackin and irssi
<Ultima> stevethepirate: A antivirus for Windows/Car is doors/antivirus Linux/Motorbike doesn't have Doors/Antivirus
<FringeJacket> stevethepirate yay! I still have cellphone at home, I understand your joy
<stevethepirate> lol
<stevethepirate> its painfull. . and i'm in RSA.. so its lank slow... like 4 sec delay.
<Ultima> GUys
<ionus> <chode> are u here?
<chode> ionus, "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Ultima> Can I install Kubuntu then Windows?
<ionus> type it in terminal
<chode> Ultima, install windows first
<FringeJacket> Ultima why would you want to do that?
<Ultima> I have WIndows
<stevethepirate> i have superakaramba... and it says i'm using 1900 megs of my ram.. but i don't believe it...
<Ultima> Its just my partition is taking all and it has a bad sector
<hansen> Ultima: if you installed linux first and then windows, you will have to restore the master boot record to get access to linux again
<ionus> chode i do that
<FringeJacket> I have windows xp and kubuntu on mine Ultima
<PasNox> problem: no nvidia driver working since 7.04beta feisty install then xorg updaet
<stevethepirate> how can i check?
<ionus> next step
<chode> ionus, did u get a file open in kate wich has a bunch of lines?
<Ultima> I have windows
<Ultima> I Just can't resize my partition
<ionus> yea
<Ultima> SInce WIndows denies
<ionus> yes
* stevethepirate has windows, linux and mac all running off same pc!!
<Ultima> And its hogging all partition space except 7mb
<FringeJacket> Ultima have you restarted windows and let it properly shut down?
<Ultima> I tryed GParted
<hansen> stevethepirate: I have that too -- in Parallels Desktop on my macbook :)
<Ultima> Same problem
<ionus> chode  isee sources.list- kate
<stevethepirate> lol
<stevethepirate> how can  i check how much free ram i have free???
<hansen> free ram is wasted ram...
<FringeJacket> Ultima how much space is taken up by windows? (including games and files)
<chode> ionus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12957/     <--------  now open this link and add what u see there in the end of the list
<Ultima> About 60GB
<Chousuke> stevethepirate: top and free show some statistics
<stevethepirate> well.. nonetheless, id like to see how much of it is free.
<Ultima> I Have a 130gb Hard-drive
<ionus>  http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all
<ionus> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all
<chode> ionus,  "deb http://flomertens.free.fr/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all"
<chode> yes those 3 lines
<ionus>  yes it is
<FringeJacket> Ultima thats whats actuallyused? not the partition size?
<chode> ionus, done ??
<Ultima> yes
<Ultima> The partition size is 131gb
<ionus>  1  liniies deb http://flomertens.free.fr/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all
<Ultima> And I Have 7mb free
<Ultima> (partition)
<ionus> 2 linie deb http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all
<chode> ionus, "deb http://flomertens.free.fr/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all"
<chode> not with 1 2 3
<hansen> Ultima: which app do you use for resizeing the partition?
<stevethepirate> it says i have 60 megs free ram.. and 650Megs in buffers...  but that my swap is nearly empty...
<ionus> e see this linie
<Ultima> GParted\
<FringeJacket> Ultima you tried repartitioning from the live cd?
<ionus> !!
<Ultima> DIdn't work
<kuwanger> Free ram is ram from the skies.
<stevethepirate> hansen: i use paragon partition manaher myself.. on hirens boot disk..
<WaxyFresh> i only have 98 megabites left on my hd any ideas to clear up space?
<Ultima> Access denied from partition
<Ultima> Remove stuff you don't use
<chode> ionus, pvt
<hansen> Ultima: try defragmenting the windows partition first
<Ultima> and will just stay there
<Ultima> I Have.
<Ultima> I just want to use Kubuntu
<Ultima> It really annoys mew
<kuwanger> WaxyFresh: Delete all your kitten images?
<Ultima> me*
<stevethepirate> so it it bad that i only have 60 megs free ram???
<FringeJacket> WaxyFresh move all music and picture to cds
<Ultima> no not really.
<chode> ionus, check ur prvt chat window
<hansen> Partition Manager has worked well for me in the past
<WaxyFresh> kuwanger: kittens?
<kuwanger> WaxyFresh: That's what I'm calling it.
<ionus> u have yahoo id?
<Ultima> Is there a free Magic Partition for Windows?
<stevethepirate> Ultima: was that at me about the "no not reaaally"?
<WaxyFresh> im trying to remove open office.org but i keep getting unresovled dependances that wont clear up
<ionus> chode ? do u have yahoo id
<ionus> tel me
<ionus> ?
<chode> ionus, no
<ionus> ok
<hansen> Vista can shrink ntfs partitions non-destructively, so no need for 3rd. party tools for that
<WaxyFresh> kuwanger: i have no music/pics
<Ultima> I don't have VIsta
<kuwanger> Is there any reason why the virtual console wouldn't switch at computer startup?  It isn't for me.
<Ultima> And I don't feel like torrenting it just  to change partition
<chode> ionus, ok... u have the source list still open??
<kuwanger> WaxyFresh: That's a shame.
<ionus> how i can sent privete msg
<FringeJacket> WaxyFresh what is taking up all your space then
<ionus> yes
<ionus> ?
<Falgor> my friend needs to know what the password and username for the beta 7.04 live cd are. Anyone know?
<WaxyFresh> ive only got like 4 gigs i think,my laptop broke and am froced to use a old computer
<chode> ionus, u don;t need to add those 1 2 3
<ionus> yes
<Falgor> for some reason it's not letting him pass
<kuwanger> WaxyFresh: Well, that's life then.
<chode> just add what i tell u in thu netween quotes
<WaxyFresh> FringeJacket: should dapper+ automatix take up 4 gigs?
<FringeJacket> WaxyFresh its a deal with it kinda situation
<chode> ionus,  "deb http://flomertens.free.fr/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all"
<kuwanger> Though I am still sort of waiting for the day that one of the fuse compression layers is used.
<chode> ionus, "deb http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all"
<FringeJacket> WaxyFresh I don't know much about dapper, I started with edgy
<ionus> but i have it
<chode> ionus, "deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all"
<Falgor> My friend needs to know what the password and username for the beta 7.04 live cd are. Anyone know? *_*
<chode> just those 3 lines
<Ultima> Falgor> There isn't one, I'm using it right now.
<chode> ionus, there is no preceding 1, 2 , 3
<Ultima> Falgor>Tryed Ubuntu then Ubuntu
<ionus> ok i do that
<eagles0513875> im back
<eagles0513875> did it work ionus
<eagles0513875> i broke feisty lol
<chode> ionus, now save the file and exit it
<ionus> no
<FringeJacket> ok eagles0513875
* kuwanger wishes he could break feisty.
<ionus> ok
<eagles0513875> :(ok
<ionus> i do that
<hansen> Ultima: did you try to defrag the hd from windows, then boot the kubuntu install CD and run GParted?
<eagles0513875> fringe u registered
<FringeJacket> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 I used this
<chode> ionus, "sudo aptitude update"
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to get apt-get to remove something that has unresolved dependancys?
<eagles0513875> im reinstalling edgy atm
<Ultima> hansent: I'm using the live CD
<ionus> wait
<hansen> and that doesn't work?
<eagles0513875> i have to say though its rather fast booting up and shutting down
<eagles0513875> fringe can i still get that how to to config my wifi plz
<hansen> Ultima: maybe try this: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Falgor> Ultima I shall try
<FringeJacket> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 I used this eagles0513875
<Ultima> I did
<Ultima> I used it
<hansen> but the kubuntu live CD should be fine
<eagles0513875> ty fringe
<Ultima> I would use Kubuntu but what about my games?
<Falgor> thanks, Ultima
<Ultima> Such as PSU,World Of Warcraft, etc.
<ionus> ok i do that
<ionus> ?
<hansen> Ultima: you didn't be any change set some "virus protection" blah in BIOS that prevents GParted from messing with the partition table?
<hansen> s/be/by/
<chode> ionus, it finished updating??
<FringeJacket> eagles0513875 dont thank me til it works
<ionus> yes
<stevethepirate> Hello!!!!!!!! IS IT A BAD thing that i've 60 megs free space?
<Falgor> yes!
<chode> ionus, "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<Ultima> hansent: How do you change it?
<ionus> but is one eror
<Ultima> hansent: ...
<stevethepirate> Falgor: how do i fix it?
<chode> ionus, oh sorry
<eagles0513875> ok well im going to have to email this to myself cuz im reinstalling edgy as we speak
<Falgor> download blender, stevethepirate
<ionus> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chode> i forgot to add ur gpg key
<eagles0513875> so ill have to keep u informed
<FringeJacket> eagles0513875 yeah I'm registered and identified
<stevethepirate> Falgor: what is blender?
<Falgor> and create high poly multires sculptings
<Falgor> www.blender3d.org
<eagles0513875> !aptfix |ionus
<hansen> Ultima: reboot computer, go into BIOS setup and poke around, see what you find
<ubotu> ionus: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stevethepirate> og
<Ultima> hansent: Why does it keep on saying hansent?
<stevethepirate> Falgor: STFU.
<chode> ionus, "wget http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/givre_key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<hansen> no idea
<Falgor> it's open source, dude
<ionus> kill all?
<ionus> or no?
<ionus> kill al 5439
<stevethepirate> Falgor: on a more serious note.. how can i tell what is using all the RAM?
<Falgor> oh RAM
<dennis_> hi lads, the latest dist-upgrade will remove openoffice.org-core ....what should i do, just wait it out and try again in a couple of hours?
<chode> ionus, do u have synaptic running in ur taskbar??
<ionus> yes
<Falgor> stevethepirate dont ask me. I just came here to ask help for my friend. I dont even have linux ^_^;
<ionus> adept manager/
<ionus> ?
<chode> ionus, close it
<stevethepirate> lo.
<stevethepirate> then STFU
<ionus> ok
<ionus> i do
<Falgor> stevethepirate be nice.
<chode> ionus, "wget http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/givre_key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<stevethepirate> can anyone tell me what to do???
<ionus> kill al?
<chode> ionus, no... type that in ur terminal
<chode> tell me what u get
<ionus> ok
<ionus> i do
<Falgor> Ultima so it's Kubuntu 7.04 Beta you're using?
<ionus> it is saved
<chode> ionus, if it goes alright u'll get and "OK"
<Ultima> Falgor: Yes.
<stevethepirate> anyone here use wine for games?
<WaxyFresh> what am i typeing wrong? sudo apt-get purge purge openoffice.org-base --force?
<enzo_> Admiral_Chicago: Jucato: Hey. I'm about to boot into the newest kernel
<ionus> yes i see ok
<FringeJacket> stevethepirate maybe if you tried not using the language you did... but people probably just don't know
<ionus> it is ok
<Jucato> enzo_: ooh good luck! :)
<chode> ionus, now "sudo aptitude update"
<WaxyFresh> sudo apt-get --force sleep-eat
<Falgor> Ultima my friend just had some hdd errors, and now he cant log in
<ionus> wait
<enzo_> Admiral_Chicago: This is draik
<hansen> stevethepirate: run "top" is a shell, then press F, then n, then return. Now you should see a list of processes sorted by virtual memory usage
<enzo_> Thank you Jucato
<chode> ionus, tell me when it finishes getting the update list
<stevethepirate> FringeJacket: huh? The idiot told me to install blender to see my RAM problems.. i'd rather not have that kindo of adviceeee
<Falgor> it's the live CD, Ultima
<stevethepirate> thanks hansen
<ionus> done
<Falgor> idiot?
<Falgor> thanks a lot ;D
<ionus> full pakege list
<Ultima> Fagor: Its the live CD
<Falgor> ok
<Falgor> well
<Falgor> I guess it's borked.
<enzo_> Admiral_Chicago: Jucato: I take it back. I'm in. I'm ok.
<chode> ionus, hows it going???
<stevethepirate> hansen: only small stuff.. only  big thing is amarok .. 150 megs
<ionus> i ned to go now i will get bak in 30 min
<Ultima> Should I try making a extended partition with GParted?
<ionus> ok?
<ionus> soryy
<Ultima> Would it work?
<ionus> itst important
<ionus> after 30 min
<ionus> ok?
<stevethepirate> how can i get wine? will "sudo apt-get install wine" work fine for the latest version?
<chode> ionus, i might not b here later.. but u can ask any of these guys and pick up from where u left
<chode> tell them where u stopped
<ionus> isee done result
<stevethepirate> hellO?
<chode> ok ionus it finished updating with no errors???
<ionus> yes
<ionus> yes
<chode> ionus, now "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<stevethepirate> where can i get open arean from?
<enzo_> Jucato: I don't get it. I can't update the video driver. It just won't accept the change.
<chode> ionus, this will only take a few mins
<chode> very easy
<Jucato> enzo_: feisty?
<ionus> done
<ionus> done
<ionus> done
<enzo_> edgy Jucato
<ionus> o packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<stevethepirate> where can i get openarena from??
<ionus> o packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<ionus> no packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<chode> ionus, now "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<ionus> done
<ionus> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ionus> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ionus> please more quikly
<chode> ionus, ???? if u followed correctly.. it should install u ntfs-config with ntfs-3g
<ionus> and?
<ionus> where\
<ionus> ?
<ionus> and now its work
<coty> anyone here experienced with installing beryl
<ionus> ?
<chode> ionus, from what u said... it didn;t install anything.. that means u havn;t followed it thru
<stevethepirate> ANYONE: used openarena before?
<ionus> i ned goo
<chode> ionus, ok laters
<ionus> thx
<FringeJacket> coty how much experience you need
<FringeJacket> coty, do you just need the sommand or what?
<FringeJacket> s/sommand/command
<enzo_> Does the new kernel like Beryl?
<dennister> hey ppl, hope everyone's doing well...this may seem like a total newbie questions, but how in the heck do I find and add a news server for a newsreader program like Pan?
<dennister> it's been so many years since i read newsgroups I've forgotten how, lol
<coty> so are is there anyone experienced that can help me install beryl
<stevethepirate> how do i set a proxy for my konsole?
<stevethepirate> coty: i'm also looking to install berly at some stage..
<coty> so there are two of us
<Yorokobi> coty, stevethepirate the beryl-project.org site has links to good install instructions
<chode> coty, beryl site has a very nice walk thru
<FringeJacket> coty, do you just need the command or what?
<coty> i cant find it
<FringeJacket> stevethepirate one problem at a time
<coty> what is the command
<slestak> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<stevethepirate> FringeJacket: okay.. just to set http proxy for konsole..?
<coty> can beryl work on most computers
<chode> coty, it's pretty easy i'm a total noob my self.. but it helped me
<Yorokobi> Why would you need a proxy for konsole?
<stevethepirate> for wget
<stevethepirate> and for apt-get ..
<slestak> coty: i have installed it on 3-4 computers, and it has worked for all.  some have needed aiglx while orthers were better with fglrx.  depends on what video card you have.
<stevethepirate> slestak: for a nvidia 7600gt?
<coty> My computer is 7 years old if that helps
<FringeJacket> stevethepirate I use apt-get with no problem (not know what you meant by the http proxy comment)
<chode> coty, beryl site explains it all.. hardware recommendations... installation process
<coty> chode: they dont have it for kubuntu just ubuntu
<stevethepirate> FringeJacket: i ahave to connect through a proxy to get internet...
<FringeJacket> stevethepirate, have you tried sudo apt-get? (yeah, like the good old fashioned is it plugged in question)
<stevethepirate> so my apt-get also does..
<Yorokobi> coty ubuntu and kubuntu are the same
<stevethepirate> FringeJacket: yes
<slestak> i dont have an nvidia machine atm.  when i did, I used gentoo and the nvidia drivers provided the composite extension.  im not sure how that works for x/k/ubuntu.
<chode> coty, i'm on kubuntu.. i followed that wiki
<FringeJacket> ah, I'm not experienced with proxys
<coty> ok
<Jucato> coty: ubuntu and kubuntu share the same repositories. what works for one, will work for the other (most of the time)
<coty> ok
<Yorokobi> coty, one of the walk-throughs has KDE-specific instructs along with Gnome instructions
<eagles0513875> what do i use to add feisty repositories
<shinigami> help.. my kubuntu's kde clock disappeared!
<chode> coty, if it says gedit replace it with kate.. or nano...
<coty> this is a pain
<coty> im not sure which one to go with
<FringeJacket> sorry that I can't help stevethepirate
<coty> on the ubuntu guide
<FringeJacket> shinigami more information please
<eagles0513875> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> shinigami: right-click on the panel -> add applet to panel -> clock ?
<eagles0513875> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<shinigami> well.. in the past there used to be a clock on the bottom right hand side
<eagles0513875> !sourcecode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcecode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinigami> ahh ok got it
<shinigami> applet
<coty> chode: which part of the ubuntu guide should i go with
<eagles0513875> there was an ubuntu site that i was given the linked too they automatically generated the repositories for me
<Jucato> !source-o-matic | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dennister> could anyone help me with my newsreader?
<eagles0513875> ty jucato
<dennister> pls, pretty please :-)
<shinigami> i'm using tvtime with saa7134 now.. works fine, can watch channels.. but no sound....anyone knows why?
<Jucato> !anyone | dennister
<ubotu> dennister: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Yorokobi> coty, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_6.10_.28Edgy_Eft.29
<dennister> i did; again: how do i add a news server to a newsreader?
<Daisuke_Ido> morning Jucato
<Jucato> morning Daisuke_Ido
<eagles0513875> where is list of repositories stored
<Daisuke_Ido> dennister: that all depends on the newsreader, but generally it's in a section for accounts
<Bill_Gate> Can anybody help me get my wireless running?
<fuzzy_logic> hi
<eagles0513875> is it broadcom bill
<Bill_Gate> I am using the RT37 drivers.
<NiceGuyUK> eagles0513875: in /etc/apt/source.list
<eagles0513875> for a broadcom card though
<eagles0513875> ty nice
<fuzzy_logic> quick question.. how can u let a program automatically start at logon?
<Bill_Gate> It's has taking me 1 month installing kubuntu and after going so far I have no network.
<dennister> Daisuke_Ido: well i'm using pan, and I found some free public servers, but i'm stumped from there
<tux> fuzzy_logic: you can put it in fstab
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, during KDE startup or boot?
<fdoving> !autorun | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enzo_> Jucato: Where do I find xorg.conf?
<FringeJacket> Bill_Gate why did it take a month? no swap allocation?
<fuzzy_logic> Yorokobi: during kde startup
<tux> Bill_Gate:  perhaps your name is to close to Bill Gates :p
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't used pan in 3 years :\
<NiceGuyUK> enzo_: in /etc/X11
<fdoving> !autostart | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Yorokobi> fuzzy_logic, ^^
<Jucato> enzo_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coty> im stuck
<fuzzy_logic> thanks fdoving, will try that
<enzo_> Right.
<enzo_> Thank you.
<tux> coty: stuck with what
<Bill_Gate> It's crazy..
<coty> the auto start
<Bill_Gate> It took me a few hours to install MacOSX and get everything working..
<coty> in the tut on installing beryl
<tux> you're running kubuntu?
<coty> yes
<Bill_Gate> Linux...crazy nothing works.
<tux> ok
<tux> coty: you installed beryl?
<coty> no
<coty> trying to
<coty> it is really a pain
<Bill_Gate> But right now I need network running so I can install packages...
<chijin> i installed beryl in 5 minutes
<dennister> i could use the one in kontact, or a host of others I've downloaded...but there seems to be a real lack of info as to how to get started with finding the list of usenet newsgroups and how to configure them so you can subscribe to some
<tuhyk> exit
<coty> chijin: i wish it was that easy for me
<tuhyk> *quit
<Bill_Gate> iwlist returns networks
<dennister> Daisuke_Ido: do you use any other newsreader apps?
<Bill_Gate> but It seems I cant associate to my network.
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, are you using edgy or feisty?
<coty> So..anyone here up for the difficult task of helping me install beryl
<shinigami> i'm using tvtime with saa7134 now.. works fine, can watch channels.. but no sound....anyone knows why?
<Bill_Gate> edgy
<FringeJacket> coty I'll help
<Bill_Gate> I tried feisty and it was too buggy.
<coty> Fringejacket: cool man your the best
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, do you have wlassistant installed?
<abortd_> so amarok can play mp3s bu not burn them?
<Bill_Gate> Yes.
<abortd_> well k3b cant burn them?
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, sudo wlassistant
<Bill_Gate> I have configure /etc/networks/interfaces
<tux> coty: you need to make beryl-manager start automaticly?
<coty> ok
<chijin> i don't think a 7-year-old computer can run beryl very well
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, for DHCP or static IP/route?
<Bill_Gate> my network uses WPA2 with TKIP
<ionus> so someone pleasa help me
<Yorokobi> ah ... you'll need the wpasupplicant then
<ionus> ?
<Bill_Gate> Static or DHCP I dont care right now.
<Yorokobi> Or knetwork-manager
<ionus> to write in ntfs
<eagles0513875> Yorokobi: how does 1 setup dhcp server using kubuntu
<ionus> ?
<Bill_Gate> knetwork manager?? never..
<Bill_Gate> that program sucks.
<Daisuke_Ido> dennister: my only use for usenet was binaries, so BNR did me until it stiopped development - after that i kinda quit
<ionus> eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> whats wrong ionus
<ionus> help me
<Yorokobi> knetwork-manager is easier to use than wpasupplicant
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, a DHCP server? No.
<ionus> write in ntfsa
<eagles0513875> j/w would the dhcp client work as dhcp server out of box
<eagles0513875> ionus: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Yorokobi> client != server
<dennister> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, i quit too...huge waste of time normally, but now I need to find some info
<eagles0513875> i dunno it could happen
<eagles0513875> ionus: let me know when u have ntfs3g installed
<Bill_Gate> I am willing to do anything!!!
<Bill_Gate> I will even suck your XXXX
<Bill_Gate> Just need to get it working.
<Bill_Gate> LOL
<eagles0513875> Yorokobi: reason i ask is im working on setting up a cluster and the master node has the os and all the slave nodes will do a diskless boot from master node using pxe
<Yorokobi> Yeah ... not very funny
<coty> Bill_Gates: not funny
<fdoving> !language | bill_gate
<ubotu> bill_gate: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bill_Gate> THat's from ROME TV SERIES
<coty> Bill_Gates: i dont like gay people so please dont say that stuff
<Yorokobi> HBO is rarely worth watching IMHO
<ionus> write in ntfs
<ionus> partitions
<ionus> how i can to write in ntfs
<ionus> ?
<dennister> fdoving: ty...you wouldn't happen to use newsreaders, do you?
<eagles0513875> did what i say make sense to ya Yorokobi
<Bill_Gate> just showing my desperation..
<fdoving> eagles0513875: get dhcp3-server
<Yorokobi> but anyway, Bill_Gate, knetworkmanager would be your best bet
<Bill_Gate> man how do they expect regular people to use linux??
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, sort of. I've never used PXE
<coty> Bill_Gates ; they dont
<Bill_Gate> Yorokobi: I am downloading it now..
<coty> Bill_Gates: they expect nerds to know
<dennister> ionus: you were told to install a program, have you done this yet?
<Bill_Gate> Yorokobi: didnt work with feisty.
<coty> i feel that were all nerds here
* Bill_Gate is a geek.
<eagles0513875> Yorokobi: with thsi cluster we have  the master node which has 2 nics
<FringeJacket> Bill_Gate you turn nerd quickly
<eagles0513875> one connecting to the internet and another to internal one
<ionus> soo how i can to write in ntfs formats
<ionus> soo how i can to write in ntfs formats
<ionus> eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ionus: sudo kate /etc/fstab
<dennister> ionus: have u installed the program yet?
<Bill_Gate> Knetwork Manager supports WPA2??
<coty> being a nerd is the best
<eagles0513875> before that also make sure ur ntfs partition is mounted
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, it doesn't work any better in edgy but it saves a load of headache trying to get wpasupplicant working
<coty> It really shows you how stupid people are
<ionus> yes is mountes
<piovisqui> Bill_Gate: use wpa_supplicant
<Yorokobi> and yes, knetworkmanager supports wpa2
<ionus> monted
<coty> like when you ask what type of computer they have they say xp
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> now
<eagles0513875> ionus: sudo kate /etc/fstab
<Bill_Gate> piovisqui: i tried..its not connecting to my network.
<ionus> ok
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, does your wifi router use MAC address filtering, by chance?
<ionus> done
<Bill_Gate> Yorokobi: no
<ionus> isee fstab-kate
<fdoving> dennister: hi. not regularily. knode is probably nice.
<stevethepirate> ionus:
<ionus> ?
<coty> !jewbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jewbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevethepirate> just get ntfs-3g
<piovisqui> Bill_Gate: you need to configure /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with you  net authentication methods
<piovisqui> your*
<ionus> ok
<Jucato> !kdesu | eagles0513875
<ionus> wait
<ubotu> eagles0513875: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<eagles0513875> is that already installed ionus
<coty> !info jewbuntu
<Bill_Gate> piovisqui: dude.. I have done it. still dont work.
<ubotu> Package jewbuntu does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Yorokobi> There is no jewbuntu, coty
<Jucato> coty: there is no jewbuntu
<stevethepirate> then add your other partition as a decive on /etc/fstab
<eagles0513875> ty Jucato
<eagles0513875> not add it steve
<coty> someone said there was
<eagles0513875> if its mounted it will already show up in there
<stevethepirate> then mk a mount directort.
<coty> i was wondering if it was true
<ionus> put -3g on the end line after ntsf
<Bill_Gate> it just driving me crazy.
<ionus> put -3g on the end line after ntsf
<eagles0513875> all he has to do is add the -3g
<piovisqui> Bill_Gate: sorry, i do not know more...
<Jucato> coty: not in the repositories
<Bill_Gate> I can see the networks and everything.
* fuzzy_logic is away
<Yorokobi> coty, it is not true
<Bill_Gate> just cant connect.
<coty> ok
<stevethepirate> then mount -a
<coty> i did not think so
<stevethepirate> or sudo mount -a
<ionus> all or only with ntfs
<ionus> all or only with ntfs
<eagles0513875> just mount all
<stevethepirate> that is for ntfs
<shinigami> help, how do i see which device is using this module saa7134-alsa ? i need to modprobe -r saa7134-alsa but it says somethig is using it
<eagles0513875> ok dont listen to me ionus
<stevethepirate> i just  did that last night.,. works fine
<Bill_Gate> Oh my god..
<ionus> steve.. ok
<ionus> save it
<Bill_Gate> I have to download all the packages again.. and I dont have network.
<ionus> ?
<Bill_Gate> LOL
<ionus> save it?
<stevethepirate> huh?
<ionus> whot
<ionus> what
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, download because they're not installed or download to reconfigure?
<ionus> ??
<ionus> i am new in kubuntu /linux
<Bill_Gate> download cause they are not installed.
<stevethepirate> okay
<ionus> ?
<Bill_Gate> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/kde/knetworkmanager
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, you could try the install CD as a source ... not as complete (by a long shot) as the online repos but ...
<Bill_Gate> yes that's what I have set it to..
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, substitute edgy for dapper if your using edgy
<stevethepirate> ionus: pm
<ionus> how i can send private msg
<Bill_Gate> it's ironic. My NIC is blacklisted. else kernel crash
<ionus> how i can send private msg
<stevethepirate> oh
<Bill_Gate> my wifi aint working.
<stevethepirate> no worries.
<stevethepirate> okay
<Bill_Gate> My network is right now a USB pen drive.
<tux> how do i make a program (beryl in my case) autostart
<stevethepirate> in konsole... type "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<Yorokobi> !autostart | tux
<ubotu> tux: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ionus> save that
<ionus> ?
<ionus> kate
<ionus> ?
<stevethepirate> "save that" ?
<stevethepirate> what does that mean?
<ionus> save ftab-kate
<ionus> ?
<stevethepirate> what are you smoking?
<ionus> i put -3g on ntfs in fstab-kate
<shinigami> one question about modprobe .. if i modprobe xxx in this session and reboot, will xxx be loaded automatically?
<ionus> ?
<stevethepirate> no
<stevethepirate> wait
<stevethepirate> have you downloaded ntfs-3g yet?
<ionus> mebe
<stevethepirate> god.
<ionus> yes but it no work
<Yorokobi> I feel your pain, stevethepirate
<stevethepirate> okay
<eagles0513875> not yet it wont work ionus
<eagles0513875> ionus where ya from
<rmallah> how to list supported xtensions of a running Xserver
<ionus> i pres on ntfs cfg tools but no open
<stevethepirate> thats what i'm trying to help yo do..
<stevethepirate> no
<stevethepirate> STFU for a sec.
<stevethepirate> okaty
<eagles0513875> fringe u still there
<ionus> whot
<stevethepirate> ionus : "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<ionus> ok
<stevethepirate> whats your harddrive number?
<stevethepirate> i mean device address?
<stevethepirate> like /dev/hda1 ?
<ionus> dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 ntfs fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=0,gid=0,auto,ro,user 0 0
<ionus> dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=0,gid=0,auto,ro,user 0 0
<kuwanger> Well, that's a shame.
<ionus> i have 2 partitions
<ionus> in ntfs
<stevethepirate> yes
<stevethepirate> well done
<stevethepirate> okay
<kuwanger> What boot logs are available in kubuntu?
<stevethepirate> that this
<stevethepirate> * remove that line
<Yorokobi> kuwanger, dmesg
<Yorokobi> its a command
<kuwanger> Beyond dmesg.
<eagles0513875> Yorokobi: how can i extract files from an exe
<Yorokobi> kuwanger, /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/messages
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, cabextract is probably your best bet
<ionus> all line with ntsf
<Yorokobi> or unzip ??
<ionus> with ntfs
<ionus> ?
<ionus> yes?
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, depends on what was used to compress it
<eagles0513875> its an exe for a wifi driver
<tux> does making a link to a file in ~/.kde/autostart work for making a program load at startup?
<stevethepirate> add this line "/dev/hdb5   /mnt/drive1    ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=en.US.utf8     0     0"
<kuwanger> Well, that's odd.  "kdm_greet[4103] : Internal error: memory corruption detected"
* Yorokobi is grateful his atheros-based wifi card works "out of the box" :)
<ionus> where
<ionus> ?
<Yorokobi> kuwanger, I get that all the time
<eagles0513875> mine is broadcom
<stevethepirate> in /etc/fstab
<stevethepirate> get rid of that other line..
<stevethepirate> actually .. both of those other lines
<kuwanger> Yorokobi: Do you ever have a problem where when you boot, the VC isn't switch to 7 automatically?
<Yorokobi> kuwanger, nope
<ionus>  ii remove /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 ntfs-3g fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=0,gid=0,auto,ro,user 0 0       an d pt your line
<stevethepirate> yes
<ionus> i remove /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 ntfs-3g fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=0,gid=0,auto,ro,user 0 0
<ionus> ok
<stevethepirate> get rid of that line
<stevethepirate> yes get rid of that too
<kuwanger> Yorokobi: Any ideas on what might be causing it?  It also seems the case that until I switch, kdm doesn't start to load.
<ionus> it?  /dev/hdb5   /mnt/drive1    ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=en.US.utf8     0     0
<stevethepirate> yes
<ionus> ok
<stevethepirate> thats what to add
<stevethepirate> done?
<Yorokobi> kuwanger, what happens when you run /etc/init,d/kdm (as root or sudo) ?
<ionus> and now?
<stevethepirate> now save fstab and leave nano
<stevethepirate> done?
<ionus> but for 2nd partitions
<ionus> ?
<ionus> a have 2
<ionus> ?
<stevethepirate> well get to that now
<stevethepirate> one at a time...
<ionus> ok
<ionus> i close and save
<ionus> ?
<stevethepirate> yes
<stevethepirate> close and save
<ionus> ok
<ionus> done!!
<stevethepirate> now "sudo mkdir /mnt/drive1"
<kuwanger> Yorokobi: Um...I don't mean that kdm doesn't run.  I mean that kdm doesn't seem to load.  Ie, it takes as much time to display the greeter if I wait 5 seconds or 1 minute to switch to VC7.
<stevethepirate> this makes the 'folder' that linux will think is just   another normal linux folder
<snook353> where are the superkaramba theme files stored?
<ionus> udo mkdir /mnt/drive1
<ionus> ?
<stevethepirate> done tha
<stevethepirate> fvdv
<Yorokobi> kuwanger, oh ... I think your issue is outside of my experience
<phyerboss> Hey, guys...I posted this earlier but still no answer to it yet
<phyerboss> can anyone tell me how they were able to get flash and java working in their browsers?
<ionus> ok i do
<kuwanger> Yorokobi: I see.
<stevethepirate> dsfcsacasacaacdwdwdwdvsdvsdvsdvsdv
<stevethepirate> sdv
<stevethepirate> sdv
<stevethepirate> sdv
<stevethepirate> v
<stevethepirate> dvs
<ionus> done!!
<stevethepirate> v
<stevethepirate> ds
<Bill_Gate> I cant compile knetwork manager..
<Bill_Gate> damn..
<stevethepirate> sd
<ionus> hey
<Bill_Gate> How do people deal with all this crap??
<phyerboss> ...i guess it somehow gets done
<Bill_Gate> linux will never be a mainstream OS.
<ionus> hey someone help me fron end tp finish
<phyerboss> not being smart but seriously, when i 1st learnt windows, it was like this
<eagles0513875> maybe not for u bill
<phyerboss> so its not hard
<ionus> i am nnew
<phyerboss> just diffrent
<phoenixbyrd> wth o.0 ... linux is mainstream
<ionus> steve?
<phyerboss> and if you had the patience to learn mac or windows at 1 point, you can learn linux
<ionus> are u here
<ionus> >
<stevethepirate> ionus: still ther? my irssi crashed..
<ionus> ?
<stevethepirate> ypu
<stevethepirate> *yup.
<ionus> ok
<stevethepirate> just got bacj
<ionus> ai do that
<stevethepirate> okay
<Bill_Gate> dude. I have worked with computers for over 10 years.
<wolferine> what apps are used to check/repair filesystems?
<Bill_Gate> sco, solaris, sun os, etc
<phyerboss> same here
<stevethepirate> have you "sudo mkdir /mnt/drive1" yet?
<ionus> yes
<stevethepirate> okay
<Bill_Gate> I started with HPUnix.
<stevethepirate> now
<stevethepirate> "sudo mount -a"
<ionus> ok
<ionus> but with warning
<stevethepirate> now cd /mnt/drive1
<stevethepirate> what's teh warning?
<phyerboss> good stuff...makes you waaay ahead of me^^...but seriously, if you took the time to learn those beast, i cant see how you'll let this beat you
<Bill_Gate> but it's very different with all the unsupported hardware.
<ionus> but with warning
<ionus> WARNING: Couldn't set locale to 'en.US.utf8' thus some file names may not
<ionus>          be correct or visible. Please see the potential solution at
<ionus>          http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#locale
<Yorokobi> SCO, Solaris, SunOS, HPUX ... all have one thing in common: proprietary hardware that their respective OS was written to work with
<ionus> and somethink else
<stevethepirate> try "cd /mnt/drive1"
<phoenixbyrd> what unsupported hardware?
<ionus> ok
<stevethepirate> ls
<stevethepirate> "ls
<stevethepirate> "ls"
<Bill_Gate> Yorokobi: that's right.
<stevethepirate> what happens?
<Bill_Gate> I am using a cheap ass laptop and nothing.
<ionus> ok
<ionus> and now
<ionus> ?
<stevethepirate> what is visible?
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, how old or new is the laptop?
<Bill_Gate> but MacOSX and Vista works perfectly.
<ionus> ionus@ionus-desktop:/mnt/drive1$
<Bill_Gate> Came out this year.
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, Vista worked with it?
<stevethepirate> now type "ls"
<phyerboss> the 1st 1 yes...the latter one...uh, well...
<robert__> Dell hell
<ionus> bash: is: command not found
<Bill_Gate> NIC RT8139 crashes the kernel (kernel bug - hope they fix this soon)
<ionus> oo u sai is or ls
<Bill_Gate> Yorokobi: dual booting, VIsta Aero now problem.
<ionus> ?
<phoenixbyrd> linux has always worked with my pc, no need to install any drivers ...
<Yorokobi> Bill_Gate, your hardware is probably too new/proprietary to work cleanly with Linux
<ionus> oo u say is or ls
<Yorokobi> I had the same problem with a new HP laptop
<Yorokobi> Even XP wouldn't work on it
<Bill_Gate> if I can get MacOSX to work... I will get Linux to work...
<Yorokobi> Only Vista
<robert__> bash: killsonyceo: command not found
<phyerboss> Thats the spirit!;)
<phyerboss> heheh
<robert__> bash: killbillgates: command not found
<ionus> hey someone help me from end to finish step by step
<Bill_Gate> it took me over 1 month to get it to install.. by compiling, blacklisting, etc
<wolferine> end to finish?
<Bill_Gate> now that is installed I need a network to work.
<wolferine> if (@end) { finish' }
<ionus> yes
<stevethepirate> hello
<ionus> ok
<robert__> hello
<ionus> i see u
<stevethepirate> what happens when you "ls" ?
<robert__> dunno
<ionus> and now i see what is in it disk
<phyerboss> ...anyone have any advice or a walkthrough I can follow to get Flash & java working?
<ionus> and now i see what is in it disk
<stevethepirate> is what should be there, there?
<phyerboss> because the ones in adept dont work
<robert__> dunno
<ionus> isee my folders and files
<stevethepirate> okat
<stevethepirate> try read and write from them
<Jucato> phyerboss: why don't they work? what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<stevethepirate> like make a folder..
<wolferine> ionus, why are you using linux again?
<phyerboss> 6.10
<phyerboss> edgy
<Yorokobi> phyerboss, download the .tar.gz for flash and install it
<Jucato> phyerboss: ah. flashplugin-nonfree not working?
<Jucato> phyerboss: try enabling the edgy-backports repository and it will update to Flash 9
<stevethepirate> ionus: you there?
<ionus> i can not save
<Bill_Gate> the worse part is that I know the wireless module is working
<stevethepirate> lol
<ionus> i cant sava
<robert__> haha
<stevethepirate> read the wiki that it gave you..
<Bill_Gate> I just cant get it to associate with my router.
<ionus> :((
<phyerboss> thats another issue...see, im still new to all this and have no clue how to install things outside of adept
<stevethepirate> the do the same for the other partition
<ionus> where
<ionus> wait
<stevethepirate> that error message that you read when "sudo mount -a" ing
* stevethepirate has a meeting in 4 mins... in a place 5 mins away...
<stevethepirate> cheers
<Jucato> phyerboss: well, you don't really have to install Flash and Java outside adept
<stevethepirate> bbl
<enzo_> Jucato: What is the command for phigh?
<enzo_> Jucato: I only want to change the video driver
<Jucato> phyerboss: first of all... 32-bit or 64-bit computer?
* fuzzy_logic is back
<Yorokobi> phyerboss, sudo apt-get install synaptic then never go back to adept again :)
<ionus> i can write in it
<phyerboss> 32
<stevethepirate> then you are god
<Jucato> !fixres | enzo_
<ubotu> enzo_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stevethepirate> *good
<stevethepirate> then doe the same for the other partition
<Jucato> enzo_: er um... :)
<phyerboss> hahaha
<phyerboss> adept that bad?
<Jucato> enzo_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Yorokobi hates adept
<Jucato> phyerboss: no. it should work actually
<phyerboss> i used synaptic when I was trying other distros
<wolferine> what apps are used to check/repair filesystems?
<Jucato> Yorokobi: you should give Adept in feisty another look
<Jucato> phyerboss: next question: did you add/enable the multiverse repository?
<Yorokobi> I am an old-school Debian user. I prefer dselect over everything else
<ionus> tell again for another partitions
<ionus> please
<Jucato> !xconfig | enzo_
<ubotu> enzo_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> enzo_: there! got the right factoid :)
<phyerboss> hmm...I have main restricted, universe, multiverse & backport
<Jucato> hm.. ok.. were you able to find and install flashplugin-nonfree?  (that's the package name)
<ionus> aaaaaaaa im sick
<ionus> yurii zdarova
<ionus> govorit ctoto po ruskii
<wolferine> ionus have you read the ubuntu guide online?
<kuwanger> Well, I'm rather dumbstruck. :/
<ionus> yes
<wolferine> u will find everything you need in it
<ionus> i do how there is write
<ionus> no
<kuwanger> Nothing seems obvious in /var/log for why there isn't an automatic switch at startup.
<Jucato> phyerboss: hm.. ok.. were you able to find and install flashplugin-nonfree?  (that's the package name)
<ionus> i find but it no work
<ionus> i find but it no work
<wolferine> if its not in there, its in the webboards
<kuwanger> Oh well.  Guess I'll ask some other day.
<ionus> i find but it no work
<eagles0513875> anyone use dhcp3 before
<ionus> eagles0513875
<ionus> help me
<ionus> ?
<ionus> now
<ionus> !!
<eagles0513875> whats wrong
<Jucato> !pastebin | phyerboss
<ubotu> phyerboss: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ionus> write  in ntfs
<ionus> ?
<ionus> in cant write
<eagles0513875> its still
<_4strO> !ntfs | ionus
<ubotu> ionus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ionus> what
<_4strO> !ntfs-3g | ionus
<ubotu> ionus: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ionus> it  no worck
<ionus> no work
<illustrissim> ionus: do the partitions appear in /etc/fstab?
<ionus> and
<ionus> ?
<ionus> i do that
<ionus> ?
<ionus> but no work
<illustrissim> ok
<Jucato> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_4strO> lol
<eagles0513875> i dunno ionus
<ionus> ok
<eagles0513875> ionus: what language do u speak
<wolferine> ionus, you really need to do some reading about this
<illustrissim> in /etc/fstab, is the filesystem designated as ntfs-3g?  or just ntfs?
<ionus> romanian rusian english
<ionus> ?
<Jucato> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<wolferine> what apps are used to check/repair filesystems?
<_4strO> fsck
<_4strO> !fsck > wolferine
<wolferine> that it?
<illustrissim> for ext3?
<wolferine> um, reiser actually
<illustrissim> ah, i dunno about reister, sorry
<ToHellWithGA> the new k3b theme/skin default looks pretty slick.  is that a k3b thing or an ubuntu artwork thing?
<exobuzz> fsck.reiserfs :-)
<wolferine> np
<fuzzy_logic> why do i always have to configure vmware before it can start up?
<ToHellWithGA> i might have to try the new kde instead of gnome if things keep looking that nice
<wolferine> im having constant issues, so fsck at startup isnt helping much
<crazy_penguin> Bye all!
<fuzzy_logic> bye crazy_penguin
<exobuzz> well. reiserfs isn't well known for its reliability.
<atidem> hi!
<Dasnipa`> exobuzz, neither is reisors police record
<FringeJacket> hi ToHellWithGA
<wolferine> ok, well dispite that fact, is there anything I can do to scan/repair it?
<wolferine> and anything I can use to convert, w/p losing all the data?
<exobuzz> Dasnipa`: *ouch*
<exobuzz> Dasnipa`: :) He is innocent.. the seat fell out of  his car, th ejust happened to have an interest in those "books", its all just a coincidence!
<fuzzy_logic> why do i always have to configure vmware before it can start up?
<eean> fuzzy_logic: try doing just /etc/init.d/vmware start instead
<ionus> thx for write in ntfs
<ionus> !!!!!!
<ionus> it is worc
<ionus> it is work
<ionus> victory
<wolferine> lovely
<illustrissim> good news
<ionus> where i can see keyshortcuts
<ionus> ?
<ionus> on kubuntu
<ionus> ?
<wolferine> read the manual....
<WaxyFresh> can i get some help geting sound to work in kubuntu?
<WaxyFresh> no idea where to start
<ionus> give link
<ionus> ?
<wolferine> hey waxy
<ionus> please
<wolferine> ionus google
<WaxyFresh> wolferine: hi
<ionus> :))
<wolferine> waxy new install?
<olopez> hi
<WaxyFresh> wolferine: kinda,few days old,dapper
<wolferine> ah, well, it should be setup, did you check the settings (mute, volume, etc) ?
<WaxyFresh> brb
<WaxyFresh> ERROR: Communication problem with kmix, it probably crashed.
<olopez> in vim kubuntu in have problems with syntax on parameter on vimrc , i think that it is compiled without this option.
<WaxyFresh> i tryed kmix and for some reason sudo kmix
<eagles0513875> is there a command that i can run to get the mac addresses
<WaxyFresh> ifconfig?
<Jucato> olopez: Ubuntu/Kubuntu only installs vim-tiny by default. try to install vim-full for the full effects
<WaxyFresh> eagles0513875: ifconfig maybe
<olopez> Jucato: thanks ;)
<WaxyFresh> anyone have a idea aboute this?: ERROR: Communication problem with kmix, it probably crashed.
<olopez> wow Jucato it also install gvim !! :S , have a lot of dependences
<Jucato> olopez: well, it is the "full" thing :)
<olopez> i instal "vim" package it is with syntax highlighting
<olopez> :D
<bronze_0_1> just looked on kubuntu.org, but cant find the bitorrent for fiesty CD images.  Am I going blind? :)
<bronze_0_1> OOPS - I mean Edgy Eft
<Jucato> bronze_0_1: feisty is still beta
<bronze_0_1> Jucato: right
<bronze_0_1> I'm looking for the Edgy Eft Torrent (CD version)
<Jucato> bronze_0_1: first choose a location, then when you are given choices, choose the "Other install options" link
<bronze_0_1> Jucato: ah, thank you
<wolferine> ok, so my system just crashed again
<wolferine> if it switches from ttyl7 to ttyl9, is that a video issue?
<ionus> !speed up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ionus> speed up the kubuntu
<FringeJacket> ionus  still having problems?
<Jucato> !pastebin | phyerboss
<ubotu> phyerboss: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaxyFresh> anyone have a idea aboute this?: ERROR: Communication problem with kmix, it probably crashed.i cant get my sound working at all
<illustrissim> do you have the proper driver installed?
<bronze_0_1> Jucato: rrrrrrrolling! thanks again.
<Jucato> bronze_0_1: sure
<WaxyFresh> any tricks to make kubuntu use less ram?
<chijin> WaxyFresh: use kde software only
<WaxyFresh> how do i uninstall all non kde?
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: disable services, e.g. cups, bluetooth
<WaxyFresh> whats the service manager called?
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: quit all applications you don't need that sit in system tray
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: kmenu>system services>advanced
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: what for you need free ram?
<WaxyFresh> im just at 90+ usage on ram/cpu and things go REAL slow.its an old box
<WaxyFresh> i dont have system services on my menu
<stevethepirate> whats the command to change screen resolution?
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: did you go to advanced?
<stevethepirate> or how do i change it?
<stevethepirate> clear
<WaxyFresh> i dont have an advanced
<stevethepirate> anyone?
<WaxyFresh> i think i messed up on my install
<kristjan_> there is utility called krandrtray in kde tha let's you change reso
<stevethepirate> ta
<WaxyFresh> stevethepirate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver or something like that,sorry not much help\
<stevethepirate> much better
<stevethepirate> WaxyFresh: its fine.. this krandtray works 100's
<AZNSLD> Hey all
<stevethepirate> anyone know how i would add a battlenet server through wine for war3?
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: are you sure you do not have it? http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/3871/snapshot3ui4.png
<kristjan_> try #wine maybe? :)
<stevethepirate> its got a whopping 4 people in it..
<stevethepirate> i lie.. 3
<kristjan_> stevethepirate: I was 4th for a few secs
<nixternal> #winhq
<nixternal> they have a dev channel and a support channel, so I don't know off hand which one to hit
<kubuntureign> ?
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: quite sure,i had to install all kinds of stuff on my own from konverstion to adapt!but i looked and i dont havve system setting on my menu,what package is it in?
<stevethepirate> kristjan_: :lol
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: i started with a frsh install of ubuntu server edition then added kubuntu-desktop then upgraded to dapper
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: strange, what happens if you run "kcontrol"?
<WaxyFresh> got it
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: ah, upgrade...
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: It may sound controversial, but I don't believe in upgrades. I always do clean install and use separate /home partition
<WaxyFresh> i dont have a cd burner
<WaxyFresh> if there was a way i could do it without a cd copy of it i would
<AC3> Hallo, is it possible to get console output from digikam 8.2?
<WaxyFresh> my laptop just broke so i had to build a new computer form old parts
<chijin> WaxyFresh: how much ram do you have?
<WaxyFresh> not sure
<WaxyFresh> whats the command?
<chijin> run top
<eagles0513875> need to edit the the apt source list where do i edit them
<ninHer> or Ctrl+Esc
<chijin> WaxyFresh: 'top' in konsole. there's a total amount for mem
<chijin> i have 1024 megs or ram and 1023 of that is in use. that's how linux works though, so there nothing to be worried about
<chijin> i've ran kubuntu with 192 megs of ram and it was ok
<WaxyFresh> Mem:    158940k total,   147784k used,    11156k free,     2348k buffers
<WaxyFresh> Swap:   188408k total,    64860k used,   123548k free,    55484k cached
<kristjan_> or dmesg | grep MEM
<WaxyFresh> i got kcontrol open but cant find the servies part,mine loks diffent form your by the way
<WaxyFresh> nm got it
<anti_pop> can someone please help me: michael@BlackboX:~$ amarokapp
<anti_pop> amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<aaroncampbell> Can Kubuntu handle rpms?  I know it's not their package system, but is it possible?
<wolferine> can I change reiser into ext3 w/o losing data?
<Yorokobi> !alien | aaroncampbell
<ubotu> aaroncampbell: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<WaxyFresh> aaroncampbell: i thiink it can but its dangourus
<stevethepirate> okay.. i just downloaded openarena.. how would i install it?
<stevethepirate> i just unzipped it into a directory...
<kristjan_> stevethepirate: wgat is openarena?
<wolferine> read the README?
<stevethepirate> did.. nothing about installing it
<stevethepirate> its the opensource version of quake3
<stevethepirate> oem@noxville:~/openarena$ ls
<stevethepirate> baseoa   CREDITS         ioquake3.i386        ioquake3.x86_64  README
<stevethepirate> CHANGES  ioq3ded.i386    ioquake3-smp.i386    LINUXNOTES       source
<stevethepirate> COPYING  ioq3ded.x86_64  ioquake3-smp.x86_64  oa060.tar.gz
<anti_pop> openarena is in the repos no need to install it manually
<stevethepirate> okay.
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: kded: home base url notifyer/media manager/remote base url notifyer/system base url notifyer  media notifyer daemon kde write deamon kde internet deamon
<stevethepirate> the "sudo apt-get instal openarena" should work?
<stevethepirate> *then
<stevethepirate> ???
<anti_pop> dunno what the package is called, search synaptic or your packet manager for it
<stevethepirate> howto?
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: what is that list?
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: which can i remove?
<anti_pop> youre right: sudo apt-get install openarena
<stevethepirate> anti_pop: how do i search repos?
<anti_pop> will work
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: the list of  startup sevices
<aaroncampbell> Thanks Yorokobi and WaxyFresh ...so when you get a .deb file, how do you actually install it?
<stevethepirate> E: Couldn't find package openarena
<WaxyFresh> !dpkg
<anti_pop> enable multiverse or whatever
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, sudo dpkg -i <package>
<anti_pop> !multiverse
<stevethepirate> it is enamped
<stevethepirate> *it is enabled
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<anti_pop> no idea, its in my repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Yorokobi> anti_pop, it is not in the standard repos
<anti_pop> its in multi- or universe
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: didn't you say you don't have "system services" available in kcontrol?
<stevethepirate> well.. should i just edit my sources list to add yours? then apt-get it?
<anti_pop> wait, steve
<stevethepirate> anti_pop: this is for edgy right?
<anti_pop> im on feisty, sorry
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: i thohgt i didiint have kcontrol but i did it just wasent on the menu
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: it looks difrent from yours
<stevethepirate> anti_pop: i downloaded the file off the website..
<stevethepirate> its a tarball
<stevethepirate> i unzipped it
<stevethepirate> now what should i do to install it?
<jhutchins> !build | steve
<ubotu> steve: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: so you have it in kcontrol but not in "kubuntu kcontrol version"?
<anti_pop> steve, its only in feisty, universe
<anti_pop> check readme files on that archive
<anti_pop> i gotta go
<jhutchins> stevethepirate: What package is this?
<stevethepirate> openarena?
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: kcontrol isnt on my menu i had to open it with the run comand,
<kubuntureign> u could create a shortcut for kcontrol
<stevethepirate> jhutchins: any ideas on how to install?
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: just to make things sure that we talk about same thing - does it look something like this? http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/3723/snapshot4st8.png
<WaxyFresh> kubuntureign: i use the terminal alot,i can just type kcontrol from there
<wolferine> can I change reiser into ext3 w/o losing data? LAST TIME I AM ASKING
<eagles0513875> there is nothing in my /etc/apt/source.list
<slestak> wolferine: i would create the ext3, copy the data while booted to a livecd, then delete the resier.  thats the safest way.
<wolferine> thats not what I asked
<slestak> well, i would say no, there is not a way.
<wolferine> thank you
<jhutchins> !find openarena
<ubotu> Package/file openarena does not exist in edgy
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: evrythings the same but i dont have system services i have service manager under kde componates
<jhutchins> stevethepirate: You could try using the package from feisty - download the .deb file and use dpackage to install it, or you could try using a debian .deb if one exists.  You can also check the openarena web site and see if they provide a .deb package (check sourceforge or freshmeat).  Installing from source is the last option you want to try, and you can follow the web page above on how to do that.
<stevethepirate> i have the tarball already..
<stevethepirate> i unzipped it and got this.
<stevethepirate> oem@noxville:~/openarena$ ls
<stevethepirate> baseoa   CREDITS         ioquake3.i386        ioquake3.x86_64  README
<stevethepirate> CHANGES  ioq3ded.i386    ioquake3-smp.i386    LINUXNOTES       source
<stevethepirate> COPYING  ioq3ded.x86_64  ioquake3-smp.x86_64  oa060.tar.gz
<kristjan_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stevethepirate> kristjan_: sorry.. should only have been the last 3 lines..
<jhutchins> stevethepirate: Installing from the tarball means you are working outside of the package management sysetm; you have no information about dependencies or the availability of the package to other programs, you may not be able to uninstall it, and it may install things in the wrong directories.
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: do you have services like "bluetooth", etc.?
<mart81> is there a w32codecs repo for feisty?
<ninHer> amaral
<ninHer> nice nick
<stevethepirate> jhutchins: what do you recommennd then?
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: no
<kristjan_> mart81: where is one simple way to manually install them
<jhutchins> mart81: Dunno, check #ubuntu+1 for feisty.
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: post the screenshot of your "system services"
<jhutchins> stevethepirate: You could try using the package from feisty - download the .deb file and use dpackage to install it, or you could try using a debian .deb if one exists.  You can also check the openarena web site and see if they provide a .deb package (check sourceforge or freshmeat).  Installing from source is the last option you want to try, and you can follow the web page above on how to do that.
<aaroncampbell> I can't seem to get my headphone mic working in skype (not sure how else to test in kubuntu).  However, my usb mic works fine.  My headphone mic is plugged directly into the mic jac in my motherboard
<jhutchins> !build | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<paolo> ciao
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: where?
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Make sure the mic input is on in your mixer.
<jhutchins> paolo: ciao
<DrX> mornin, all.  i was wondering if dd images would have a problem being restored to a different drive (someone said it's a bit image copy & that if the replacement drive has a bad sector you're hosed)?
<jhutchins> !it | paolo
<ubotu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kristjan_> mart81: dl this ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/unix/X11/multimedia/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2 and copy the contents to /usr/lib/win32 and you are done
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: how do i take a screen shot ?
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I *just* saw kmix...
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: http://imageshack.us/ is good place to upload screens. you take screens with kmenu>graphics>ksnapshot
* Yorokobi is away: I am AFK
<mart81> thanks kristjan_
<jhutchins> kristjan_: Of course that means it's not in the apt database, and other packages that depend on it won't know it's installed, and he won't have all the symlinks to it that the package would give him.
<kristjan_> jhutchins: with mplayer he won't have a problem. xine will play also
<jhutchins> kristjan_: Pluggins often look in the other directories.
<Jucato> kristjan_: PrintScreen also works (to launch ksnapshot)
<kristjan_> jhutchins: don't know about totem, but every other movie player I have used (kmplayer, xine, kaffeine, vlc, mplayer) play fine with codecs all in one place - /usr/lib/win32
<kristjan_> jhutchins: same applies to their mozilla plugins
<jhutchins> kristjan_: Why not install it with apt?
<aaroncampbell> How can I test my mic without skype?
<aaroncampbell> Then, once I get it working, I'll test with skype
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Should be able to capture it to speakers/headset.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: how?
<kristjan_> jhutchins: you could if you want, infact ubuntu wiki does give you links to win32 debs IIRC
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Enable the mic capture/record in kmix. If the speakers/headset are on you should hear it.
<jhutchins> kristjan_: Yup.
<jhutchins> kristjan_: I like to encourage people to stay within the system if possible, especially if they're new to ubuntu.
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Make sure you're jacked into mic in, not line in.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: definitely mic in
<NSCAD_Nathan> how can I figure out where my USB Palmpilot is mounting?
<NSCAD_Nathan> KPilot isn't finding it... it does on my home machine no problem
<stevethepirate> umount --help
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: look in /var/log/messages
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: is there a howto or anything?  I'm really not even seeing how to tell for sure that I'm getting it set right in kmix
<wolferine> where is a good FTP to get the .isos?
<aaroncampbell> I looks like green light means on, red light means recording?
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: There's this:
<jhutchins> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kristjan_> wolferine: what isos?
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: will you be on for w hile?
<slestak> NSCAD_Nathan: lsusb -v may help also
<wolferine> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<WaxyFresh> kristjan_: i gotta go for an hour or so
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<wolferine> kristjan_, kubuntu
<kristjan_> WaxyFresh: not sure. anyway I doubt I can be helpful with apt problems. I just a linux noob like you ;)
<NSCAD_Nathan> so /var/log/message shows me "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5" when I enable it
<jhutchins> !download | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<wolferine> i asked for an FTP
<kristjan_> wolferine: I guess mirror in your country would be fastest
<wolferine> an FTP site
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: Does it tell you what device it is?  like /dev/sda
<wolferine> !ftp | channel
<ubotu> channel: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<wolferine> lol
<kristjan_> wolferine: where do you live?
<NSCAD_Nathan> jhutchins - no, just that, and " usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<jhutchins> wolferine: I think the mirrors list has FTP mirrors.  If not, just try ftp at the same hosts, it's usually enabled.
<NSCAD_Nathan> whatever #1 means
* fuzzy_logic says hello
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> right
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: try dmesg
<NSCAD_Nathan> jhutchins - same two messages
<kristjan_> wolferine: jhutchins is absolutely right, same mirror often provides both, http and ftp
<stevethepirate> bye ppl .. bbl
<stevethepirate> exit
* fuzzy_logic waves
<JuJuBee> Can someone assist me with squid/dansguardian/iptables ?  I have squid & dg installed.  On the machine I installed squid/dg, I will run a web server and it will also be my fileserver for my class.
<BluesKaj> hmm , trying to enable pcm digital output on my soundcard ...anything I should know about alsa settings ... I have PCM enabled but it's not appearing on the digital out ... it works ok in windows BTW ...any suggestions or ideas ?
<JuJuBee> I have read many articles on iptables and am more confuse than when I started.
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: Here's what mine shows for a storage device (dmesg): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12986/
<JuJuBee> I want a transparent proxy.
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: Do you see how I can tell that it's going to be /dev/sda?
<wolferine> ok, can someone explain to me why the iso is 40k, and can be dled in a browser (clicking a link), but in FTP it just shows as, what appears to be a link?
<NSCAD_Nathan> jhutchins - line 25?
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: Also all the ones beginning wth "sda:".
<jhutchins> wolferine: Probably because it's a link.
<slestak> JuJuBee: i dont know iptables, but it may be worth looking at an app like Guraddog to get a kde interface to manage yuor firewall.
<fuzzy_logic> wolferine: what iso?
<wolferine> so how would I access the .iso via FTP?
<wolferine> execute it?
<NSCAD_Nathan> jhutchins - right... but my dmesg doesn't show anything like that... unless uhci_hcd is something.  It only has those two lines when I plug it in.
<coreymon77> guys
<jhutchins> JuJuBee: I've never worked with dansguardian or squid, but this is a good tutorial on firewalls:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<NSCAD_Nathan> I wonder why it works fine at home, no troubles at all, on the same version of kubuntu...
* fuzzy_logic is brb
<wolferine> fuzzy_logic, kubuntu.iso
<coreymon77> how do i check how much space i have left on my partition
<ubuntu> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: try running dmesg again.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: df -h
<wolferine> jhutchins,   so how would I access the .iso via FTP?
* fuzzy_logic = back
<jhutchins> ftp <site>, get <pathtofile>, or cd <path>, get <file>
<slestak> wolferine: you must downlaod it to get it to your machine.
<slestak> then you can burn it to a cd or dvd
<wolferine> slestak, ?
<slestak> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Cara_WCAM_MSN> Here comes! - Here's comes the cum!
<NSCAD_Nathan> jhutchins - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12987/  You can see the disconnect of the device, and then the reconnect
<wolferine> jhutchins, but when I do a getfile, its only the link I am getting
<wolferine> slestak, you walked into a longer conversation
<NSCAD_Nathan> jhutchins - you should change your nick to wikijhutchins :)
<wolferine> wow
<wolferine> nm
<jhutchins> wolferine: got it?
<wolferine> apparently
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: Looks like either you don't have scsi support enabled, or the pilot's not being recognized as a storage device.
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Palm_sync_dapper http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Palm_sync_dapper http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Palm_sync_dapper
<coreymon> darn internet
<coreymon> anyways
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: See if one of those helps.  I don't have a pilot, so I'm afraid I'm out of ideas.
<stevethepirate> hello
<stevethepirate> again
<stevethepirate> okay.
<stevethepirate> if i've got the openarena .deb.. how do i install that so that it ensures dependancies, etc....
<jhutchins> stevethepirate: Great! dpkg -i <pathto.deb>
<coreymon> does anyone know how to check how much space i have lef ton my drive
<coreymon> or the usage %
<jhutchins> coreymon: df -h
<embrapa> someone can help me ?
<jhutchins> coreymon: Did you not get that the first time?
<fuzzy_logic> embrapa what is your question?
<coreymon> jhutchins: what do you mean?
<coreymon> jhutchins: get what?
<embrapa> fuzzy_logic: when i run a program....it dont apears on "panel" near clock
<jhutchins> coreymon: df -h is how you check disk usage.
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone here use skype with kubuntu?
<NSCAD_Nathan> thanks jhutchins
<fuzzy_logic> embrapa: you mean like in your taskbar? or in the tray?
<fuzzy_logic> aaroncampbell: have used it
<embrapa> fuzzy_logic: yes..
<fuzzy_logic> embrapa: what? i gave you 2 possabilities
<aaroncampbell> It seems that it activates and uses "Front Mic" rather than just "Mic" (watching in kmix), but I don't know how to (or if I can) attach my mic to "Front"
<embrapa> fuzzy_logic: in the tray
<aaroncampbell> While my motherboard has the capabilities, I don't have any audio connections in the front of my case to connect it to
<slestak> embrapa: what app are you running?
<fuzzy_logic> embrapa: some applications don't put an icon in the tray.. just like in windows
<Alonea> allo
* fuzzy_logic needs to go
* fuzzy_logic waves
<embrapa> fuzzy_logic: but i think i dinsconfigured...it appeas...konsole....amarok..now i have to press alt+tab to show me the programs open
<embrapa> slestak: what means app ?
<fuzzy_logic> embrapa: i really have to go now.. sorry can't help you further..
<fuzzy_logic> app means application
<fuzzy_logic> application means program :)
<fuzzy_logic> bye
<embrapa> fuzzy_logic: ok thank
<embrapa> any aplication
<coreymon_> sorry bout that
<slestak> embrapa: hmm, that is strange.
<coreymon_> hi guys, how can i check what is taking all of the spacee on my drive
<embrapa> slestak: i waas modifing the icons on taskbar...
<coreymon_> i normally dont have space problems
<embrapa> slestak: deleting....some icons...
<slestak> embrapa: I think what yo may have done is removed the taskbar from your panel.
<slestak> the taskbar has ~1" icons for each running app on your screen
<slestak> embrapa: where the sysytem tray has single icons for some apps.
<slestak> embrapa: if you look to the left of each section in the panel, you will see a cross-hatched "handle" for each panel section.
<slestak> embrapa: verify that you have both a taskbar and system tray
<embrapa> ok
<adrian__> hey im new can someone help me quickly?^
<embrapa> slestak: =[[
<stefo_> hi
<rrs> Hi!! I'm using kubuntu Feisty 7.04
<stefo_> bye:)
<stefo_> hi
<stefo_> i'm
<jxn> adrian_: just ask
<rrs> I have a frustrating problem.
<stefo_> using
<adrian__> k
<stefo_> what
<rrs> Network Manager is enabled. But I am using static configuration for my wireless card at home.
<adrian__> my problem is: i want to start my adept but i get this error:the APT Datebase could not be opened+
<rrs> So I switch NM to offline mode and ask it to specifically connect to a static ip address.
<rrs> Now, I can use FireFox and KSIRC to connect.
<Alonea> adrian__: have you updated or messed with the sources.list?
<rrs> But, Konqueror/Kontact don't work.
<stefo_> i don't know how to help you
<jxn> adrian_: weird.
<stefo_> i don't know how to help you
<stefo_> :(
<rrs> Nor do most KDE applications.
<rrs> Any ideas/help ??
<jhutchins> coreymon: You can also point konqueror to system:/media/, right click on a partition, and get Properties.
<Yorokobi> rrs, they don't start or they can't reach anything on the Internet?
<rrs> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<rrs> That's what Konqueror says.
<rrs> Kontact keeps silent.
<Yorokobi> rrs, do you have a global proxy enabled
<rrs> But it doesn't connect to the internet to download mails.
<rrs> No, I'm not using any proxy.
<jhutchins> !adeptfix | adrian__
<ubotu> adrian__: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<rrs> I'm not sure if my connectivity problem is an IPV6 problem or something else.
<jhutchins> rrs: Did you configure the DNS?
<rrs> Yes, I did.
<rrs> DNS is perfect.
<rrs> dig resolved properly.
<Yorokobi> rrs, what I mean is is one *enabled* not is one being used
<rrs> And so did Firefox and ksirc.
<jhutchins> !ipv6 | rrs
<Yorokobi> Firefox won't use the KDE global proxy settings, whereas Konqueror does
<ubotu> rrs: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Yorokobi> Disabling IPv6 won't change anything, methinks
<rrs> Yorokobi: I know. Please. I've checked and it says, "Connect to internet directly"
<jhutchins> Yorokobi: Yeah, sounds like you have a better idea what's going on.
<rrs> That's what even I think.
<rrs> IPv6 shouldn't be the problem.
<rrs> I feel this has something to do with the new feature introduced with Feisty of applications being disconnected when the network is off.
<rrs> I heard that for Ubuntu. Not sure if it is in kubunut or not.
<Yorokobi> rrs, so your K->System Settings->Network Settings->Proxy is set to Connect ... directly?
<rrs> Yes.
<Yorokobi> K, I wanted to make sure that potential problem was out of the way :)
<rrs> Are you guys aware if Kubuntu also uses the same feature being advertised for ubuntu ?
<rrs> (Of applications not polling the network when it is down)
<stefo> hey rrs
<stefo> there
<stefo> is
<stefo> wireless
<stefo> utility
<stefo> maybe
<stefo> it
<stefo> will
<stefo> help
<stefo> you
<rrs> and
<rrs> what
<rrs> wireless
<rrs> utility
<rrs> is
<rrs> that?
<stefo> it
<stefo> is
<Yorokobi> stefo, perhaps you should use "staccato" as a nick :D
<stefo> in internet>wireless assistant
<jhutchins> !enter | stefo, rrs
<ubotu> stefo, rrs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tuxum> Anybody help me with the command: cat programs.dat |dpkg --set-selections
<rrs> iwconfig gives me proper output.
<rrs> I can connect to my router. The problem is only with KDE applications.
<Yorokobi> rrs, and sudo ifconfig gives you the correct IP/Subnet/GW/etc ?
<rrs> Yes. I say that again because if that was wrong, I wouldn't have been chatting with you right now.
<Yorokobi> True enough, I'll try not to belabor that (or proxies) anymore
<jhutchins> rrs: Since it's a feisty "feature", you may find more help in #ubuntu+1
<rrs> Oh!!! Wrong channel !!!
<rrs> Sorry, I recently turned from Debian (+5yrs) to Kubuntu.
<rrs> I'll check there.
<jhutchins> They cover all flavors of feisty.
<rrs> BTW, if you guys can provide any help, that'd be good.
<jhutchins> This feature sounds like a lousy idea.  "We know better than you what you want, you don't need to be able to control your networking."
<jhutchins> Microsoft Thinking.
<wolferine> how do I burn an ISO, can I use gnomebaker?
<Yorokobi> wolferine, k3b
<wolferine> im not using kde
<Yorokobi> heh, wrong channel, wolferine :)
<wolferine> +b in ubuntu
<wolferine> ONLY channel
<PupenoR> Do you know of a program to write test procedures for human beings to carry on and write down the results?
<jhutchins> wolferine: Were you bad?
<wolferine> +b != good
<jhutchins> PupenoR: You might look at the edubuntu packages (they'll work on kubuntu).
<PupenoR> jhutchins: what?
<jhutchins> wolferine: Use cdrecord
<Yorokobi> wolferine, or switch to KDE
<PupenoR> jhutchins: I don't want to test humans, I want to help human test software and help humans report to me how my software is doing on the tests.
<wolferine> im burning the kubuntu ISO :?)
<Yorokobi> Why don't you just install the KDE packages from the repos?
<wolferine> PupenoR, cvs + webboard
<jhutchins> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<salat> orhei
<eilker> !monodevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monodevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> jhutchins, u write the bot yourself?
<eilker> !mono > eilker
<jhutchins> wolferine: Nope.
<tuxx> hello
<jxn> hi tuxx
<jhutchins> wolferine: It's a pretty good one though.
<tuxx> my old nick got stuck somewhere
<tuxx> strange
<wolferine> i agree
<wolferine> take a day or two just to get the triggers down
<bruja8> hi guys,
<tuxx> hi bruja8
<jxn> hello bruja8
<wolferine> can I just upgrade to kubuntu from in 6.10 ubuntu?
<tuxx> wolferine: that's verry easy
<Yorokobi> wolferine, yes
<wolferine> or is it better to just format?
<bruja8> i am trying to install a windows driver tru ndiswrapper, but it says that the driver is not 32-bit
<tuxx> wolferine: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wolferine> nah
<jxn> damn, tuxx was faster than me. :
<wolferine> was getting the BETA
<tuxx> :p
<tuxx> more experienced in upgrading from ubuntu 6.10 to kubuntu
<tuxx> :p
<jxn> heh
<tuxx> did that a lot
<tuxx> then i figured out that it would be easier to burn a kubuntu CD
<bruja8> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<tuxx> i was to lazy to download
<wolferine> ok
<wolferine> time to install
<wolferine> bbiab
<jxn> me too
<bruja8> can someone tell me where ii can find a 32bit broadcom driver?
<ahlalo_elyon> Does anyone use or know of a good video cataloging application?  The one's I've used from the repos are pretty poor...
<jxn> bruja8: broadcom is included in kernel 2.6.20
<Yorokobi> bruja8, http://www.opendrivers.com/company/21031/broadcom-free-driver-download.html
<Yorokobi> bruja8, are you using 6.10 or 7.04 ?
<bruja8> i am using 6.06
<bruja8> because 6.10 won't load the right firmware
<Yorokobi> bruja8, in that case, you're outta luck with the 2.6.20 kernel unless you plan on rolling your own
<bruja8> i read somewhere that i can download the firmware, without having to use the fw-cutter
<bruja8> do you know where i can download the firmware
<Yorokobi> bruja8, pardon my ignorance but why do you need the firmware?
<bruja8> because kernel 2.6.20 comes only with the driver and not the firmware
<bruja8> so the wl card is recognised but not functionable
<Dekans> hello
<Yorokobi> bruja8, okay ... but why do you need the firmware? Are you planning on changing the firmware version then?
<Dekans> does someone use kopete with jingle support on kubuntu ?
<bruja8> no,
<bruja8> just load it in /lib/firmware
<dhq> will kde4 be with fawn
<DrX>  besides dd and dd_rescue, what's a good way to backup a non-mountable block device without having to worry about differing bad blocks on different drives?
<dhq> !fawn
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<xett> no. as far as i know kde4 will be released after feisty.
<astronaute> hi guys :) can someone tell me if there is a channel for Adobe Flex 2.0 somewhere on the freenode or maybe other irc server please ?
<pirothezero> is there a list of files some where of files I need to backup if I want to make a clean install ? mostly the conf files I have for everything
<Lynoure> bruja8: What card do you have again? 2200BG or something else?
<Lynoure> oh, duh :(
<dhq> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
* Yorokobi is away: I'm busy
<MinceR> !away > Yorokobi
<mastermanx> hey guys
<mastermanx> so when i do the adept manger
<fuzzy_logic> hi
<mastermanx> thing i have to right click and install everything
<Dekans> does someone use kopete with jingle support on kubuntu ? please
<mastermanx> does any one know anything about adept manager
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: why do you use adept manager? i always found synaptic better
<MinceR> adept manager is slow
<mastermanx> yeah
<mastermanx> when i right click eveything
<mastermanx> it looks like it freezes
<mastermanx> cuz everything says not installed
<Dekans> MinceR: yes but adept allows quick searches
<fuzzy_logic> why don't you use synaptic?
<MinceR> which aren't quick either ;)
<mastermanx> who me
<fuzzy_logic> yes
<mastermanx> whats that
<mastermanx> isnt adept better
<fuzzy_logic> synaptic package manager is the standard graphical interface for apt-get
<fuzzy_logic> no.. not at all
<fuzzy_logic> adept is old and slow
<mastermanx> o ok where do i get it then
<fuzzy_logic> it is included in (k)ubuntu by default
<fuzzy_logic> at least in edgy eft
<mastermanx> ok do u know where i can go to click it/
<fuzzy_logic> wich version do you have?
<mastermanx> where is it located
<illustrissim> mastermanx: you can use adept to install synaptic
<fuzzy_logic> ehh.. in kde? just a sec..
<wolferine> during the new install of kubuntu, I am hanging on the formatting
<wolferine> is there a way to see "whats going on behind the scenes" ?
<fuzzy_logic> illustrissim: it is included by default i think
<wolferine> i really think my HD is hopped
<wolferine> hooped
<mastermanx> i got edgy
<mastermanx> yeah
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: System > Synaptic Package Manager
<wolferine> is there a way to setup verbose?
<fuzzy_logic> but i'm not sure.. haven't used kde for a wile
<mastermanx> hmm im trying to find it
<dhq> is kde4 beta out
<wolferine> im using the alternative CD
<mastermanx> ok the adept manger
<mastermanx> i see it so i right click and install
<mastermanx> ?
<fuzzy_logic> well.. i would say so.. but i would say you alrady have it installed
<wolferine> wow
<wolferine> memtest is givingme back 1000+errors
<mastermanx> ok then i apply changes
<mastermanx> now whatt
<wolferine> itsbeen my  RAM all this time :/
<fuzzy_logic> before installing, mastermanx, try to type in your terminal sudo synaptic
<fuzzy_logic> then enter, then your password if you're asked for that
<mastermanx> where that at
<illustrissim> the terminal should be under system > konsole
<fuzzy_logic> it's called konsole in kde
<mastermanx> commmand not found
<illustrissim> master manx: just type sudo apt-get install synaptic into the terminal
<fuzzy_logic> yes.. that is also possible :)
<illustrissim> that will install synaptic, then it should be under the system menu
<mastermanx> it said
<mastermanx> some erros
<mastermanx> before i got to it
<mastermanx> but it open up
<illustrissim> sorry, my fault mastermanx
<illustrissim> if you have adept open, you cant use apt-get, becuase the process is locked up
<DrX> I'm getting frequent "timeout while copying, retry?" messages when copying to a WIndows XP Pro file share from OpenSUSE 10.2 -- is this because I'm using SMB://<ip> ?
<fuzzy_logic> ye just wanted to say that :)
<caina> apt-get install gnome
<fuzzy_logic> caina: what?
<caina> hi !
<mastermanx> it said start without adminstartive privivlges
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: close adept, then run the suggested command, then it will work
<caina> type su -
<fuzzy_logic> you have to do this: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mastermanx> u will not be able to apply any changes but u can still export the marked changes or create a download script of them
<mastermanx> i did
<mastermanx> it said synaptic is already the newest veriosn
<fuzzy_logic> did you type your admin pwd?
<mastermanx> it didint let me
<fuzzy_logic> copy that plz
<fuzzy_logic> copy the msg u got
<caina> apt-get install automatix2
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mastermanx> so what i do
<mastermanx> in the konsole
<mastermanx> u type what
<mastermanx> synaptic
<fuzzy_logic> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<fuzzy_logic> what do you get after typing that?
<FatC> fornwall: Why are people in #fedora so full of hate?
<mastermanx> fuzzy u thier
<fuzzy_logic> oh.. shit! mastermanx.. do you have gnome installed?
<mastermanx> no
<mastermanx> lol
<mastermanx> idk
<fornwall> FatC: you try waiting for "yum search .." once, and then we can speak about hate :)
<mastermanx> i just dled this off the site
<mastermanx> and shit and installed it
<mastermanx> lol
<illustrissim> mastermanx: if apt-get said that you already have the newest version installed, then it should be under the system menu
<fuzzy_logic> well then synaptic won't run on your system.. its only for gnome
<fuzzy_logic> synaptic is gnome-only app
<mastermanx> well yeah its gnome
<mastermanx> i thinkm
<mastermanx> it ran i jut need to
<mastermanx> put my password in it
<illustrissim> yes
<phyerboss> is it really?...pclinux is on kde but used synaptic
<phyerboss> so is does mepis
<fuzzy_logic> well.. i think so
<illustrissim> you can run synaptic on kubuntu, but sometimes its slow to open, i think
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: did it install?
<mastermanx> yup
<mastermanx> thier u go i see i
<mastermanx> hold
<mastermanx> i ove
<mastermanx> nix
<mastermanx> ii love i love u guys
<fuzzy_logic> we love u too mastermanx :)
<fuzzy_logic> did you find it now in the menu?
<pirothezero> whats the xbuntu chan?
<caina> someone know what is xoo ?
<phyerboss> anyone have an idea how to get rid of a stubborn compiz?
<phyerboss> i cant unistall it=\
<fuzzy_logic> pirothezero: it's xubuntu, not xbuntu.. so the channel is #xubuntu
<mastermanx> i just installed
<mastermanx> asm
<mastermanx> hhee
<mastermanx>  love this
<ibrahim> hi friends
<fuzzy_logic> hello
<pirothezero> indeed typo on my part didn't occur to me to do that with the ubuntu+1 type stuff lol
<topsy> hi
<mastermanx> what u guys use for browser
<ibrahim> i didnt install messenger  ( yahoo messemger)
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: i use firefox
<BluesKaj> hmm , trying to enable pcm digital output on my soundcard ...anything I should know about alsa settings ... I have PCM enabled but it's not appearing on the digital out ... it works ok in windows BTW ...any suggestions or ideas ?
<phyerboss> fire fox or konquror if you'r using kubuntu
<fuzzy_logic> for years.. really great browser
<ibrahim> linux version
<mastermanx> yeah i use it to
<mastermanx> firefox wont instal
<mastermanx> im new to sintall this
<fuzzy_logic> it should alrady be installed.. or am i talking crap now?
<fuzzy_logic> try via the kde menu Internet > Firefox
<illustrissim> unfortunately, fuzzy_logic, its not installed by default in kubuntu
<mastermanx> i download it
<mastermanx> and stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> konqueror doesn't suck though
<mastermanx> but couldn install
<phyerboss> which i found sad...but konquror aint bad at all
<Daisuke_Ido> i have a complaint with firefox.  menu bar.  nuff said
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: why not? what kind of error did you get?
<Daisuke_Ido> mastermanx: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mastermanx> hold
<mastermanx> am i using
<mastermanx> adept
<mastermanx> or that new one i got synp
<Daisuke_Ido> neither
<Daisuke_Ido> a terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> both are good gui apt frontends
<Daisuke_Ido> but this is quicker
<mastermanx> how do
<mastermanx> i make the command
<mastermanx> to install
<mastermanx> all
<mastermanx> ehhee
<Daisuke_Ido> hit alt-f2
<mastermanx> ok it says
<mastermanx> run command
<mastermanx> right
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install firefox
<fuzzy_logic> then type apt-get install firefox
<fuzzy_logic> oh forgot sudo lol
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<mastermanx> now what
<mastermanx> how do i install everything and enable it all
<BluesKaj> too many cooks again
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't want to install *everything*
<mastermanx> o
<fuzzy_logic> hahaha :D
<Daisuke_Ido> you likely don't have the hard drive space :)
<fuzzy_logic> i think it just installes by itself right?
<fuzzy_logic> so the only thing you have to do is wait
<Daisuke_Ido> FF, yeah
<mastermanx> i got 200gb
<mastermanx> man
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't have the hd space.
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<ishmeet> hi
<fuzzy_logic> hi
<mastermanx> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mastermanx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<mastermanx> thas what it said
<Daisuke_Ido> you forgot sudo
<fuzzy_logic> sudo apt-get install firefox
<mastermanx> so how do i type it all for fox
<fuzzy_logic> just like i said: sudo apt-get install firefox
<phyerboss> it'll download & install it
<phyerboss> all withthat 1 command
<fuzzy_logic> yes
<K`zan> Is there some way to get the apps I have installed on edgy to load up under feisty (other than manually) :-)?
<mastermanx> im right that down
<mastermanx> nice and it insytall the new one
<mastermanx> nice
<fuzzy_logic> K`zan: just upgrade?
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: yes
<K`zan> fuzzy_logic: Leery about that and I already have feisty (7.04) installed.
<mastermanx> it did by self
<mastermanx> hehe
<K`zan> fuzzy_logic: On a different partition...
<mastermanx> how do i update amsn
<mastermanx> then
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: did it work? do you see firefox in Intenret
<mastermanx> ya
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: hit alt+f2 and type this: apt-get update
<fuzzy_logic> then it will update all applications you installed with synaptic/apt-get
<DrX> I'm getting frequent "timeout while copying, retry?" messages when copying to a WIndows XP Pro file share from OpenSUSE 10.2 -- is this because I'm using SMB://<ip> ?
<fuzzy_logic> K`zan: can you reach your other partition where you have the previous kubuntu installation?
<mastermanx> i did
<mastermanx> now what
<mastermanx> nothing happen
<Daisuke_Ido> update just updates the package lists
<Daisuke_Ido> mastermanx: sudo apt-get upgrade
<mastermanx> it keeps saying amsn
<mastermanx> new verison
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: when you run amsn?
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, if you just want to do your upgrades, use adept or synaptic to mark all upgradable packages and do it from there
<fuzzy_logic> it could be that apt-get still doesn't offer the new version
<fuzzy_logic> in that case i would wait till it does
<K`zan> fuzzy_logic: yes I can.
<mastermanx> yes
<fuzzy_logic> K`zan: just a sec
<fuzzy_logic> did you do what Daisuke_Ido suggested?
<K`zan> fuzzy_logic: rr standing by, thanks much!
<mastermanx> hey daisuke
<mastermanx> or fuzzy
<fuzzy_logic> K`zan: i would say just copy the map where the apps are stored?
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: what?
<allblacks> i need help i have just downloaded the Kubuntu from internet i have installed and i tried to make an update and a window pops up with a user called kdesu adep_manager and is asking for a passwd and i don not know the pass how can i pass it
<illustrissim> allblacks: it's the same as your user password
<fuzzy_logic> allblacks: you can't pass it :) it's a required thing
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: how is it going?
<mastermanx> it says i need to update
<mastermanx> amsn
<DrX> can i use compare file.bz2 smb://192.168.1.1/Share/file.bz2 to ensure they are the same?
<mastermanx> do i need t download that thing
<fuzzy_logic> you can do that.. but i would not recommend
<mastermanx> what should i do
<mastermanx> then
<fuzzy_logic> just try to update it with synaptic like daisuke suggested
<mastermanx> ok
<ishmeet> how can i uninstall open office 2.0 and install open office 2.2
<mastermanx> i love doing commands
<K`zan> fuzzy_logic: No idea what that is, but I'll see what I can find out.  Thanks.
<myles> hi
<fuzzy_logic> K`zan: don't know that too, im quite new to linux.. but a google search will do it i think
<fuzzy_logic> hi
<mastermanx> im likeing this bettter
<mastermanx> then windows fuzzy
<UltimaDude> hi
<UltimaDude> I'm having a problem installing Gnome
<UltimaDude> When it finnishes downloading I Get a conigure j2re1.4
<UltimaDude> configure*
<fuzzy_logic> ishmeet: it's not recommended to upgrade until you can do it with apt-get or synaptic
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: yes, hehe.. me too
<ishmeet> hmm
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: welcome to the linux-world :)
<mastermanx> i might just
<mastermanx> use gaim
<UltimaDude> I no longer use Windows :)
<mastermanx> really ulimate
<UltimaDude> yes
<UltimaDude> I couldn't resize my partition
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: yes.. i use gaim too
<ishmeet> thx
<UltimaDude> Anyway when i'm done with my Gnome download
<ishmeet> it is not apt-get or symantic
<ishmeet> :(
<UltimaDude> I Just get a COnfiguring j2re1.4
<UltimaDude> And I can't click anything
<UltimaDude> Just scroll down
<UltimaDude> And it says accept and there is no accept
<fuzzy_logic> i know.. 2.2 just came out.. so i wouldn't upgrade just yet
<fuzzy_logic> with what are you downloading gnome?
<UltimaDude> me?
<UltimaDude> Konsol
<UltimaDude> Konsole
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: with apt-get?
<UltimaDude> yes
<UltimaDude>   Configuring j2re1.4 
<UltimaDude>                                                                             
<UltimaDude>   pursuant to the terms of this Agreement.  Source code may not be          
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: what command do you use?
<UltimaDude>   redistributed unless expressly provided for in this Agreement.            
<UltimaDude> Thats what I Get
<fuzzy_logic> ah :) hehe
<mastermanx> fuzzy can u pm me plz
<UltimaDude> I Put sudo aptitude update.
<UltimaDude> I mean
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: press PgDn a couple of times till you come to the end
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | UltimaDude
<ubotu> UltimaDude: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ishmeet> thx fuzzy
<fuzzy_logic> ishmeet: no probs
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: with what?
<K`zan> fuzzy_logic: Found something but it doesn't work yet: dpkg --get-selections | grep --v deinstall > ubuntu-files
<mastermanx> just pm me
<mastermanx> wanted to know ur aim name
<fuzzy_logic> K`zan: i'm not familliar with that command, sorry :(
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: i don't use aim
<fuzzy_logic> i have msn
<UltimaDude> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13004/
<K`zan> fuzzy_logic: Got it - one "-" in the grep: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files
<UltimaDude> Done
<K`zan> fuzzy_logic: gives you a list of installed apps!  Thank!
<K`zan> Thanks!
<UltimaDude> Is there another way to get Gnome?
<fuzzy_logic> K`zan: no probs
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: press PageDown a few times
<fuzzy_logic> does anything change on that screen?
<mastermanx> did u get that pm fuzzy
<mastermanx> where did u dl gaim from
<mastermanx> the site or adept
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: yes
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: it was just installed with a fresh installation
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: you can install gaim by pressing alt f2 and then type: sudo apt-get install gaim
<txwikinger> Anybody know how one can get the option for language selection switched on with kdm ?
<UltimaDude> fuzzy_logic: I just get a OK that I can't agree to
<mastermanx> love u man
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: did u succeed?
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: haha
<UltimaDude> fuzzy_logic: no.
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: are you able to accept it? or not?
<fuzzy_logic> try to type y and then enter
<UltimaDude> Fuzzy_logic: I can't accept it
<UltimaDude> fuzzy_logic: I Have no option to
<illustrissim> UltimaDude, try using the arrow keys to put the focus onto the OK
<fuzzy_logic> copy the screen you have now please UltimaDude
<UltimaDude> It doesn't work
<fuzzy_logic> on the site pzl
<UltimaDude> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13005/
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: press enter
<ahlalo_elyon> Could someone suggest a good video cataloging program?
<UltimaDude> fuzzy_logic: it does nothing
<mastermanx> when i download stuff from irc
<mastermanx> where does all the stuff go to what folder
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: what irc client do you use?
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: and space?
<UltimaDude> fuzzy_logic: doesn't work either
<fuzzy_logic> ahlalo_elyon: don't have a direct answer to your question.. but what is video catalogging?
<illustrissim> UltimaDude, use the arrow keys, press the right or down (i dont remember which) to make the OK red
<illustrissim> then enter should work
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: you can't go any further than that with the page down??
<UltimaDude> illustrissim: it worked!
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: did you get my question? what irc client do you use?
<mastermanx> its 1.50
<mastermanx> i think of gaim
<mastermanx> fuzzy
<mastermanx> i use
<mastermanx> konversation
<illustrissim> ultimadude, alot of the proprietary stuff (google earth, etc) uses that same screen for their eula
<mastermanx> sorry was in bathroom
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: don't know that program.. try to go trough the preferences of konversation and see if you can configure somewhere a download folder
<UltimaDude> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: you have more of those windows open?
* fuzzy_logic will be right back
<UltimaDude> fuzzy_logic: no.
<mastermanx> should i always unpack things or no
<illustrissim> UltimaDude: are you running synaptic or adept/adept upgrade?
<mastermanx> when i do like install an stuff
<mastermanx> and stuff
<mastermanx> im using the program konversation
* fuzzy_logic is back
<UltimaDude> fuzzy_logic: no.
<zett> me too
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: you don't have any other terminal/konsole windows open?
<aaroncampbell> What do people use to listen to/watch podcasts?
<UltimaDude> nope
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: what are you trying to do?
<UltimaDude> I've closed down everything
<UltimaDude> I did have one running before
<fuzzy_logic> aaroncampbell: rythmbox
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: i would suggest that you log out and in again.. because maybe that window has left a process behind or so
<aaroncampbell> fuzzy_logic: where do I get that?
<UltimaDude> I Updated
<UltimaDude> Now its having to redownload
<UltimaDude> Can I ask something?
<UltimaDude> I downloaded the Linux version of MUGEN
<fuzzy_logic> aaroncampbell: press alt f2 and type: sudo apt-get install rythmbox
<UltimaDude> and when I extract it I Just get folder's and a EXE
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: you sure you downloaded the right file?
<aaroncampbell> fuzzy_logic: weird, I was using adept, and I searched "ryth" and got nothing
<mastermanx> i got
<UltimaDude> I typed inb
<UltimaDude> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<mastermanx> thx fycxtz
<fuzzy_logic> don't use aptitude
<fuzzy_logic> if you want to install, always use apt-get
<dfoer> I have a menubar at athe top of my screen. I'm not sure how I got it there, but I don't know how to get it off
<mastermanx> fuzy
<mastermanx> what ur aim name
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: shit, i made a mistake.. you can't get rythmbox with apt-get
<UltimaDude> fuzzy_logic: Rythmbox?
<fuzzy_logic> try to see if you have it already installed.. go to the kde menu and then Sound > Rythmbox
<fuzzy_logic> UltimaDude: yes
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx: i don't have aim
<UltimaDude> fuzzy_logic: you're talking to the wrong person xD
<mastermanx> msn?
<mastermanx> cuz u said u got gaim
<UltimaDude> Yahoo?
<fuzzy_logic> i already gave you in the private chat
<fuzzy_logic> hi Yorokobi
<mastermanx> i dont see
<mastermanx> it fuzzy
<Yorokobi> Hello, fuzzy_logic
<mastermanx> pm me again
<mastermanx> i just register
<mastermanx> so i can accept pms
<fuzzy_logic> i send u an private message
<mastermanx> its  not poping up
<mastermanx> let me restart server hold
<fuzzy_logic> no wait
<fuzzy_logic> lol
<qsu> anybody playing vegastrike
<mastermanx> ok
<dfoer_> hello
<mastermanx> im message y bnow
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx my msn is msn@djordjeweb.nl
<mastermanx> fuzzy
<fuzzy_logic> hi
<fuzzy_logic> mastermanx u got my message?
<dfoer_> I messed around with my settings recently, and now I have a menu bar at teh top of my screen
<dfoer_> I'm not sure how to remove it
<dfoer_> can you help?
<illustrissim> dfoer: i'm trying to remember where the setting is, i know its in system settings
<dfoer_> I'll open that up and look
<fuzzy_logic> dfoer_: right click the panel and click remove panel
<jhutchins> dfoer_: You can click-and-drag to move it.
<Yorokobi> ah, but is it a panel bar or a Mac-style menu bar ?
* fuzzy_logic has to go
<dfoer_> It's not a panel. It's like a menubar. it has File Sessions New Bookmarks Desktop Windows Help
* fuzzy_logic waves and wishes luck to ya all with ur probs
<fuzzy_logic> cya
<Yorokobi> ciao, fuzzy_logic
<jhutchins> dfoer_: Or right-click the desktop, Configure, Behavior, Menu Bar at Top of Screen.
<dfoer_> bye fuzzy_logic
<jhutchins> ...think I'll go do some more work on the bike...
<blackdevil> hi guys
<illustrissim> dfoer: jhutchins is right, thats how you fix it
<dfoer_> Awwight!
<dfoer_> Thank you jhutchins
<markelhas> hi
<dfoer_> hello
<markelhas> need some help with my network any one!? hi packet loss from my box to router
<Slasher> hi
<dfoer_> Thanks guys!
<markelhas> *i've
<markelhas> 20 packets transmitted, 11 received, 45% packet loss, time 19065ms
<markelhas> i've disable my other network card, but the problem stell there
<aaroncampbell> How do people here watch podcasts?
<aaroncampbell> iTunes with something like crossover office?
<robin_____> hi
<markelhas> how can i solve this problem? i've tested with diferent acble and the same result
<N6REJ> afternoon all
<markelhas> if  aping from my laptop over wifi or cable it's everithyng ok
<markelhas> the problem is on this box
<robin_____> I have finally get my RL2500 (ralink) wifi working on 7.04(kubuntu) I can use adept, and ping (for instance google.com) but Konqueror won't connect to the internet.
<markelhas> any thing!?
<illustrissim> sorry markelhas
<robin_____> Because somehow, the timezone was setup wrongly, I have now all kinds of files with timestamp in the future, and sudo is complaining about that.
<robin_____> I hope someone is able to help me ;-)
<markelhas> illustrissim: nothing! :(
<robin_____> maybe the second thing is causing the problems with konqueror, but I don't know.
<illustrissim> markelhas, maybe see if there's a driver available for the card you're using
<Daisuke_Ido> grr
<Daisuke_Ido> gnomeboyadvance doesn't work.  kvba doesn't work.  and vbaexpress is painful to use :(
<markelhas> illustrissim: a driver,! is a on board
<markelhas> from nvidia
<N6REJ> I'm having a problem with my digital camera.  Digicam can't seem to find it.
<markelhas> but no spesifc drivers for linux!
<illustrissim> markelhas: ach, i dont know then
<N6REJ> I'm not sure where to start.
<markelhas> illustrissim: :( thkns any away
<robin_____> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 31 00:27:46 2007 <= How can i stop sudo for complaining about this (it's 30-03-2007 22:38 now here)
<BluesKaj> Gents, I'm trying to enable pcm digital output on my soundcard (ATI)...anything I should know about alsa settings ... I have PCM enabled (I think), but it's not appearing on the digital out ... it works ok in windows BTW ...any suggestions or ideas ?
<robin_____> aargh, nobody knows how to get sudo shut up about the timestap in the future thingy ?
<robin_____> no I can't run any program with sudo :|
<illustrissim> try sudo -K
<illustrissim> that should remove the timestamp
<robin_____> illustrissim: doesn't work, it says again:
<robin_____> illustrissim: 66.249.93.104
<robin_____> illustrissim: ehm wrong copy&paste
<robin_____> illustrissim: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 31 00:27:46 2007
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: you know anything about digicams with kubuntu?
<Yorokobi> robin_____, http://my.opera.com/render/blog/show.dml/337121
<robin_____> Yorokobi: hmm my konqueror doesn't work either that's my second problem, so I can't read the URL ;-|
<Yorokobi> robin_____, one sec
<robin_____> only adept and konversation work ..
<robin_____> Yorokobi: ok
<Yorokobi> 1. Check the timestamp sudo reports
<N6REJ> !camera
<Yorokobi> 2. Use Adjust Date & Time to set the date/time to the sudo timestamp or later.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> 3. Execute the 'sudo -k' command. (Clears the timestamp).
<Yorokobi> 4. Use Adjust Date & Time to set the date/time back to the correct values.
<Yorokobi> That should do it
<robin_____> Yorokobi: ok thanks
<SixFeetUnder> whats up everyone?
<MinceR> vector 180 from the COM of the nearest gravity well
<SixFeetUnder> jpiccolo?
<SixFeetUnder> jeff?
<wolferine> where do you dl k/ubuntu at again??
<SixFeetUnder> ubuntu.com
<jpiccolo> is there a way that i can find the address of a video card as in pci bus
<robin_____> lspci
<jpiccolo> so i can edit my xorg
<robin_____> ?
<Yorokobi> jpiccolo, robin_____ is correct. 'lspci | grep VGA'
<mastermanx> yy
<mastermanx2006> ok
<Yorokobi> jpiccolo, if you're using an AGP card the BusID is usually "PCI:1:0:0"
<illustrissim> goodnight all
<eyez_> I have some porblems with my nvidia drivers, can some one help me out
<robin_____> eyez_: I haven't installed them yet, so no sry
<Yorokobi> robin_____, is you sudo issue fixed?
<eyez_> robin_____:  > ok :) i just installed em, but looks like i can only run with 600*480
<robin_____> Yorokobi: hmm no, because for some unknown reason I can't change my date either, but adept is still updating, I will try after a refresh reboot ;-)
<Yorokobi> eyez_, what is your VGA chipset
<eyez_> I used envy script
<Yorokobi> !resolution | eyez_
<ubotu> eyez_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eyez_> Yorokobi: > thx for the link, gona read it now and se if will help me :D
<pollyo> Anyone have mceusb remote setup on kubuntu?
<Yorokobi> eyez_, you're welcome
<Lynoure> my knetworkmanager does not show the channel used by the access points. What's the easiest way to see that info?
<Lewix> where can I download kunbuntu fast
<Lewix> and how do you pronounce it
<dhq> how do i install kiba-dock
<Lewix> "kubuntu"
<Yorokobi> Lewix, www.kubuntu.org
<Yorokobi> Lewix, bittorrent or jingdo are the typically fastest download methods
<dhq> !Kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> the installer crashes for me :(
<mrigns> Lewix: kooboontoo
<Lewix> Yorokobi: jingdo?
<Lewix> mrigns: thanks
<Yorokobi> er, jigdo ... I'd have to look
<mrigns> jigdo jigsaw downloader
<Lewix> you guys don't have a xdcc or something
<RoyB72> I just removed my nvidia packages to check something, and now I can't log back in, just get to tty1.. can anyone help?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, is your X video driver set to nvidia or nv ?
<ubuntu> Yorokobi: jingdo? what's that?
<RoyB72> no idea.. I'm a noob.. 5 days nood
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, a mis-spelling
<Yorokobi> of jigdo
<RoyB72> yorokobi, I got kubuntu edgy, with beryl, had installed nvidia-(glf or something) package
<ubuntu> Yorokobi: ok
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, okay. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<RoyB72> yorokobi, done
<RoyB72> yorokobi, restart comp now?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, restart X and see what happens. But, before you do, did you change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<RoyB72> ehmm. not that I know of
<Yorokobi> ... after removing the glx package?
<Yorokobi> okay then, restart X
<Yorokobi> ctrl-alt-backspace
<mrigns> wont work in tty1
<Irayo> How come my eth0, which I have told countless times is 192.168.0.21 in multiple configuration screens, keeps mysteriously switching back to 0.181 (the first DHCP IP available)?
<Yorokobi> mrigns, true enough. Thanks
<RoyB72> yorokobi, nothing happens
<Yorokobi> Yeah, sorry RoyB72. sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<jpiccolo> is there a way to install a nic in a laptop thats one of those card things
<eyez_> Yorokobi:  > Thx for the help, got it working now.
<jpiccolo> get it to work in linux
<Yorokobi> eyez_, you're welcome
<Yorokobi> jpiccolo, "one of those card things" ?? A PCMCIA card?
<jpiccolo> yeah pcmcia card
<Yorokobi> jpiccolo, if the kernel supports the card then you probably just need to plug it in, type 'sudo pccardctl insert' and let the magic happen
<jpiccolo> ok
<Yorokobi> but I could be speaking naively as I've not used an ethernet PCMCIA card before
<RoyB72> yorokobi, nothing, just get the cursor
<jpiccolo> using xubuntu
<Yorokobi> jpiccolo, it should be the same regardless of which Ubuntu you have
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, do you get the X cursor or the KDE cursor?
<RoyB72> yorokobi, the usual text
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, does /var/log/Xorg.0.log give you any hints?
* Daisuke_Ido grrs again
<RoyB72> yorokobi, how do I check that?
<Daisuke_Ido> why won't VBA work!
<FringeJacket> Daisuke_Ido whats wrong?
<Daisuke_Ido> just frustrated with visualboyadvance
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Daisuke_Ido> pre-feisty i had no issues
<jpiccolo> yorokobi that didnt work
<Daisuke_Ido> now it doesn't recognize input (any input)
<jpiccolo> pccardctl insert
<RoyB72> yorokobi, no such file or dir
<Daisuke_Ido> and i know my gamepad's fine because it works great in fceu and zsnes
<Yorokobi> jpiccolo, did you get a no such command error or did it not detect the card or ???
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, 'ls /var/log | grep X'
<jpiccolo> it didnt say anything
<Yorokobi> jpiccolo, it usually doesn't. It should activate the card, though
<jpiccolo> i only have lo when i do ifconfig
<Yorokobi> jpiccolo, check your network settings in the System Settings to see if the adapter is listed there
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo ifup eth0?
<RoyB72> yorokobi, nothing hapened
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, has X worked for you at all?
<Yorokobi> There should be something in /var/log/ similar to Xorg.0.log
<ari> hi !!!
<N6REJ> guys, I told kde to use digikam to open files , how do I undo that?
<N6REJ> i.e. I told kde to make digikam the default.
<RoyB72> yorokobi, when I ls /var/log there is a file there called xorg.0.log and a lot of others
<ari> i installed super tux and planet penguin race a couple of days ago and some images doesn't seem to load. is there a way to fix it !?!
<Yorokobi> oh, so a lower-case X then.  Okay 'less /var/log/xorg.0.log' then :)
<knubbe> is the edgy->feisty upgrade method mentioned in topic, very unstable?
<jpiccolo> i dont see any kind of device manager
<Yorokobi> knubbe, the one time I used it it worked flawlessly
<RoyB72> yorokobi, no I wrote what u gave me earlier with uppercase then it came
<Daisuke_Ido> N6REJ: in kcontrol (or system settings) there's an option for 'default applications'  don't know if that's what you want
<N6REJ> maybe, it doesn't show digikam though :(
<Daisuke_Ido> you just don't want it being the default for image files?
<N6REJ> yeah
<N6REJ> I'm having a problem with my camera, and they want me to see if it will open in konq and I can't because I told it to always use digikam LOL
* N6REJ stupid me
<knubbe> Yorokobi: ok, will give it a try. the installer on the beta-cd crashed on step 4.. I havent made a clean install since the beta of 5.10
<Yorokobi> knubbe Woah!
<Yorokobi> knubbe, which version are you using right now?
<RoyB72> yorokobi, ouch... lots of stuff "does not exist" lots of fonts dirs
<Daisuke_Ido> N6REJ: right click an image, go down to 'open with' and choose other
<N6REJ> ok, great ty!
<knubbe> Yorokobi: 6.10 / edgy
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, fonts are no big deal. The lines with EE at the beginning are the ones to pay attention to
<Daisuke_Ido> you can pick and choose from there, and make it default
<Yorokobi> knubbe, okay. When you said 5.10 I figured you were using an old version.
<knubbe> Yorokobi: but ive upgraded through apt all the time. im not sure thats very clever. lots of stuff arent working on this machine, that are bugs that are "fixed"
<knubbe> Yorokobi: ah, no :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> personally i use gwenview, though i have yet to find a replacement for acdsee that's as extensible and easy to use
<ari> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ari> !qc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoyB72> yorokobi, Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! at the end
<RoyB72> yorokobi: then Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, try 'sudo dpgk-reconfigure nvidia-glx' ... or purge it and reinstall ... you could be missing more than that package but I'm not sure
<eeanm> texlive-pdfetex can't be installed... it has unmet deps in Feisty
<Yorokobi> argh
<eeanm> I'm trying to get epstopdf
<Daisuke_Ido> RoyB72: did you just upgrade to feisty?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx
<Yorokobi> I cannot spell today
<RoyB72> yorokobi, how do I get out of this list, it's showing END
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, q
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: a kernel version mismatch that's going to require a new module be compiled?
<Daisuke_Ido> i've had that twice since upgrading :\
<RoyB72> yorokobi, done
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, twice in what?
<Yorokobi> not a time period, but a file :)
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<RoyB72> yorokobi, the restart command now?
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: this is a time period, each time the kernel was updated
<ari> !can
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ari> !ca
<ubotu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<wolferine> !
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, I think the last time I saw something like that--and I presume you're referring to the nVidia/kernel interaction--was when I was building my own kernels and nvidia drivers from source.
<simbuntu> hello
<simbuntu> i need some help in "C"
<RoyB72> yorokobi, no good.. :(
<wolferine> Kernel package: 'linux-image-generic' <-- this gave me a system error during a new install of kubuntu7
<wolferine> am I doing something wrong?
<RoyB72> yorokobi, there's another package for nvidia, but I don't remember the name, maybe that's what's needed?
<Yorokobi> Okay RoyB72 'grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf' does in say "nvidia" or "nv"
<wolferine> error happened with apt-install
<wolferine> was unable to fetch arcives
<wolferine> so I have to edit my sites in a new install?
<RoyB72> yorokobi, no such file or directory   ?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, I have nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-source and nvidia-kernel-common installed on my machine. Try 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source nvidia-kerner-common'
<wolferine> oh wait
<simbuntu> i want to use getch and included the file "curses.h", but if every time i want to compile my source i get the following error: getch.c:(.text+0x12): undefined reference to `stdscr'
<N6REJ> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<wolferine> md5sum mismatch
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, are you copying & pasting or typing what you see ?
<RoyB72> yorokobi, typing.. working on 2 machines now
<wolferine> so that means the CDr is a bad burn?
<Yorokobi> simbuntu, getch() is part of stdio.h is it not?
<simbuntu> Yorokobi: its not
<simbuntu> Yorokobi: getchar is part of stdio.h
<wolferine> hello?
<wolferine> anyone
<Yorokobi> simbuntu, okay. Its been years and years since I worked in C. I think getch/getchar was one of the functions I rewrote in ASM instead of using the ANSI C functions
<Yorokobi> wolferine, did you add a non-standard repo recently?
<Sanne> simbuntu: curses.h is in the package libncurses5-dev
<RoyB72> yorokobi, done with nvidia-kernels...
<wolferine> its a brand new install, im in the install atm
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, try restarting again :)
<simbuntu> Sanne: i installed the package, but it does not help
<Sanne> simbuntu: then somehow it doesn't appear to find those headers when compiling.
<wolferine> i am prompted with a list of three kernels
<Yorokobi> wolferine, um ... maybe one of the packages was downloaded incorrectly and just needs to be downloaded again
<RoyB72> wrote the grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf   with uppercase X11 came back driver "nvidia"
<simbuntu> Sanne: is it possible that i have to use a different compiler than gcc?
<wolferine> Yorokobi: this is occurring each time I try (5th try now)
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, Yeah, Linux is case-sensitive
<Yorokobi> wolferine, from a net or CD install ?
<Sanne> simbuntu: I don't think so.
<simbuntu> Sanne: I use the following comman dto compile the source: gcc file.c -o name
<wolferine> CD
<RoyB72> yorokobi, well... nothing again after the restart command
<wolferine> i just bypassed the kernel install
<wolferine> using the network to get it, I hope
<Yorokobi> wolferine, you may need to re-burn the ISO or download it again and burn the newer ISO
<Yorokobi> wolferine, or use the net :)
<simbuntu> Sanne: I try to reinstall the package, maybe it will help
<wolferine> the iso is coming at 1000+k
<Sanne> simbuntu: I'm not too knowledgable with compiling, but yren't you supposed to tell the compiler where to find includes? Do you have the file /usr/include/curses.h?
<wolferine> so ill just reburn if it doesnt work :)
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, okay ... We can probably get you back in X but without the nVidia drivers
<Sanne> simbuntu: ok
<RoyB72> yorokobi... that's fine with me hehe
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, are you familiar with vi/vim ?
<RoyB72> noyorokobi, nope.. told u, I had kubuntu for 5 days
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: pico, maybe?
<RoyB72> yorokobi: nope
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, okay, try 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Daisuke_Ido> as good
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, I don't use either nano or pico :D
<Daisuke_Ido> easier for those daunted by vi(m), imo
<Yorokobi> The more time I spend here the more I realize I've been using "old" tools. Old, but golden.
<RoyB72> yorokobi, inside
<simbuntu> Sanne: i have thisfile but not with the path "/usr/include/curses.h"
<Daisuke_Ido> vi(m) is great, don't get me wrong, but a bit much for a lot of users
<Sanne> simbuntu: where is it? It is supposed to be installed in /usr/include.
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, okay. Find the line for Driver that has "nvidia" as the value and change "nvidia" to "nv"
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, then save and quit
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, and restart kdm again
<Crashed> Hey, what's the command to display the time?
<LightGun> hey
<Daisuke_Ido> (save = ctrl-o, quit = ctrl-x)
<LightGun> need your help
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, after I learned vim, I haven't used anything else
<LightGun> how can I save my nvidia-settings, so that it loads every startup
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, thanks for the assist
<Daisuke_Ido> no problem
<Yorokobi> Crashed, from the command line/shell: date
<RoyB72> yorokobi, daisuke_ido, thx.. was just about to ask ;)
<simbuntu> Sanne: sorry you were write its located in /usr/include/.
<Foloex> hello
<LightGun> can somebody help me?
<Sanne> simbuntu: ok, then try to add the following option to your compile command: -I "/usr/include"
<Edulix> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> LightGun: they should be saved automatically
<aaroncampbell> can AmaroK play video podcasts as well as audio?
<LightGun> no, they aren't
<Daisuke_Ido> that's odd
<LightGun> I have to set up everything again and again
<Edulix> I have a VCD iso image, how to play? I can use either kaffeine or vlc
<RoyB72> yorokobi, YAAAAAYYY inside... thx a LOT
<aaroncampbell> The podcast is offered as Quicktime, Theora, WMV, and Xvid
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia settings, or x server settings?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, you're welcome
<LightGun> and the way it is mentioned on nvidia.com it doesn't work
<LightGun> nvidia
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<LightGun> nvidia-settings
<Daisuke_Ido> i've never had to play with mine, so i'm not sure
<RoyB72> brb on linux machine
<Foloex> is there a command in kubuntu to remove grub and put the windows boot loader instead. I can't use mbrfix, I lent the cd to a friend
<SixFeetUnder> hey everyone
<LightGun> I have the problem that the frequency is after reboot 60Hz and I always have to switch through nvidia-settings to 75Hz
<LightGun> I use 9755
<simbuntu> Sanne: this error message appears; the same like before getch.c:(.text+0x12): undefined reference to `stdscr'
<Yorokobi> LightGun, you can set the hsync/vsync values in the xorg.conf
<LightGun> I have done this, it doesn't work anyways
<Yorokobi> LightGun, LCD monitor?
<LightGun> yes
<LightGun> Samsung Syncmaster 931C
<LightGun> I have created a modeline too
<Sanne> simbuntu: hmmm, that is indeed weird. I think I have to refer you to other people more knowledgable than me, sorry.
<Yorokobi> I don't remember the option but there's "something" that will enable auto detection of h/vsync for LCDs and newer CRTs in xorg.conf
<LightGun> DMPS?
<Yorokobi> LightGun, yes
<simbuntu> Sanne: thanks a lot
<RoyB72> yorokobi, can we fix the nvidia now?
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be nice
<Sanne> simbuntu: you're welcome, I hope you find out what's wrong.
<LightGun> I need to save the nvidia-settings
<chuck_tx> is there a way to get a more verbose boot up to see where it is locking up?
<Daisuke_Ido> would love to have that.  it's setting my refresh at 54, when it should either be 60 or 75
<Daisuke_Ido> chuck_tx: try alt+f1 during boot
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, probably ... You may need to purge the nvidia-* packages and reinstall them. That has worked for me in the past.
<LightGun> this problem I have too Daisuke_Ido
<chuck_tx> this is the CD.  Will that work there?
<LightGun> no; yorokobi, this is the way with the newer drivers from nvidia.com
<RoyB72> yorokobi, so uninstall, and install?
<simbuntu> Sanne: oh i found the problem if you are interested in the answer:  -I/usr/include -L/usr/lib -lncurses
<Yorokobi> LightGun, does the nvidia-settings command have an option to load a specific config ?
<Foloex> anyone knows how to remove grub and restore vista's boot loader from within kunbuntu 6.10 livecd
<Daisuke_Ido> LightGun: i'm using the same ones, so i'll take a look at the xserver config
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, more than uninstall: purge
<LightGun> only with nvidia-glx it works flawlessly, but then, the videos in beryl are lagging around
<Sanne> simbuntu: ahhh, I suspected it could be something with having to need to tell where the libs are also, I was just investigating :). Glad you found it, thanks for the followup.
<Slasher> anyone know a good remote access program for kubuntu? the vnc thing that came with it crashed too much so i removed it lol
<RoyB72> yorokobi, so I purge, then install without logging off?
<Daisuke_Ido> LightGun: you feel safe editing xorg.conf?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, do you have synaptic or kynaptic installed by chance ? I don't want to do this with (in)adept
<LightGun> Slasher, look at www.cspace.in
<Yorokobi> Slasher, NX works pretty well
<RoyB72> got synaptic, but already started in adept
<Yorokobi> NX uses SSH tunnels and X11 forwarding. Secure, fast, easy
<LightGun> @Daisuke, yes, I can edit it quite well
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, quit out of adept
<Slasher> do you have any tutorials?
<Yorokobi> and start synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> LightGun: i'll be right back, going to see if this works.  if it does, i think we have it fixed
<RoyB72> yorokobi, and enter synaptic?
<premier_> hello, Im trying to install a tarball, but I wont install because I need a c++ compiler, so I go to apt-get and aptitude to install g++, but they both ask for the edgy CD. I dont have it. How can I force them to get the packages from repositories?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> then again...
<RoyB72> yorokobi, done
<N6REJ> off to let the upgrade happen.
<simbuntu> bye
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, click the search button, type in "nvidia-" (w/o quotes) and change the drop-down to Names then click search
<RoyB72> yorokobi.. done
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, Right click the nvidia-* packages that have green boxes and choose Mark For Complete Removal
<Yorokobi> Then click the Apply button
<Daisuke_Ido> LightGun: are you using DVI?
<RoyB72> yorokobi hmm.. it want to remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<LightGun> yes, I use DVI
<RoyB72> yorokobi, when I do that on nvidia-kernel-common
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, hmmm for now, leave nvdidia-kernel-common
<Yorokobi> Right-click and Unmark
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, and hopefully you clicked cancel on the pop-up :)
<RoyB72> yorokobi.. k, then it's just 2 packages, apply? (yes I did)
<Daisuke_Ido> that may be why it's not saving it, i just switched to 75hz in the nvidia settings
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's telling me i'm at 92hz in krandrtray
<LightGun> no, it's something other
<RoyB72> yorokobi, done
<LightGun> I get the right resolution and frequency but after reboot it resets everything
<LightGun> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/nvidia-settings-user-guide.txt
<LightGun> the 4. point explains the thing, but it doesn't work for me
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, okay, search for those packages again and right-click and Mark for Installation then Apply
<Slasher> thanks by the way, im checking out cspace now
<Daisuke_Ido> that's weird
<LightGun> it's quite cool slasher
<RoyB72> yorokobi, only nvidia-glx ?
<Daisuke_Ido> now i'm lost
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, for now
<RoyB72> yorokobi, done
<chuck_tx> ? If I get an "buffer I/O error on hdc logical block xxxxxx", Is that the cd being messed up?
<LightGun> why are you lost Daisuke?
<premier_> I also tried adept and synaptic.  They all ask for the edgy cd.  Why cant they just use the repositories?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't figure out why it wouldn't work
<Flosoft> hey
<LightGun> u have a nvidia too?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<LightGun> with 9755?
<Daisuke_Ido> 7600 gs, with a 19" lcd, 9755 drivers
<Flosoft> anyone a solution for this problem? http://paste.florianjensen.com/?64
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, LightGun ... DVI seems to be less flexible than dsub (less control). Have you tried using the analog cable to see if you have the same problem?
<LightGun> and installed with envy?
<RoyB72> yorokobi, reboot comp now?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, no
<chuck_tx> anyone know what the buffer I/O error is a symptom of?
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: i'm more or less okay with it, just trying to help LightGun troubleshoot that
<LightGun> my 7600 GT has only 2 DVIs
<LightGun> I have AGP
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, use Alt-F2 to open a run dialog and type 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, then change the "nv" back to "nvidia" and save and close
<Daisuke_Ido> Flosoft: what exactly are you trying to do?
<RoyB72> yorokobi done
<Flosoft> well ... these packages simply can't get configured
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<jarn> Adept Notifier just tells me when I have updated packages, correct?
<Flosoft> had this since I updated to Feisty 5
#kubuntu 2007-03-31
<Daisuke_Ido> upgrading to feisty from edgy via the command line?
<Flosoft> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ...why not just use the upgrade tool?
<RoyB72> yorokobi restart now?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, here's where ctrl-alt-backspace comes into play. That key combo will kill X and kdm will try to restart it. If it doesn't work, you'll know :)
<Flosoft> well I did try to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flosoft> but these packages always fail
<Daisuke_Ido> not the same thing
<Daisuke_Ido> check out http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<Daisuke_Ido> err, wrong url
<Yorokobi> Flosoft, did you use apt-get -f -y dist-upgrade ?
<LightGun> still noone with any idea about saving nvidia-settings
<Flosoft> eh ... no
<RoyB72> yorokobi, k.. so I ctrl-alt-bs now?
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, yep. See ya! :)
<RoyB72> cya
<Daisuke_Ido> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> there we go
<WaxyFresh> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LightGun> I would use normal nvidia-glx if the videos wouldn't lag around with beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought normal nvidia-glx was up to 9755 now
<WaxyFresh> kmix is showing no sound mixer or whatever its called,like whatever alsa is
<LightGun> I still had som 8xxx with normal nvidia-glx
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: ok, whats your sound chipset?
<LightGun> but besides the lagging videos everything works fine on 8xxx
<nosrednaekim> LightGun: are you usinf xvmc?
<nosrednaekim> *using
<LightGun> xvmc? whats that
<nosrednaekim> LightGun: thats the proprietary Nvidia video accelerator
<LightGun> didn't know that
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: lspci didint show it
<nosrednaekim> LightGun: you can select it in a list of drivers in Kaffeine
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: is there another way?
<Yorokobi> Success or Failure, RoyB72 ?
<arkaitz_> hey
<RoyB72> :( nope..
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: lspci didn't show it? at all? pastebin the output...
<RoyB72> back where we started
<arkaitz_> anyone knows how can I update or install other keyboard/mouse drivers? they are connected through PS/2 (HP mouse/Keyboard and Kubuntu doesnt detect them)
<WaxyFresh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<premier_> hello, Im trying to install a tarball, but I wont install because I need a c++ compiler, so I go to apt-get and aptitude to install g++, but they both ask for the edgy CD. I dont have it. How can I force them to get the packages from repositories?
<Yorokobi> arkaitz, were you using PS/2 kb/mouse when the computer booted? or USB?
<LightGun> do you really wanna tell me, that your nvidia-settings are always saved by themselves
<astaroth> moinsen
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, hmmm ... I'm out of ideas. That usually works for me
<astaroth> ich brauche hilfe beim ati treiber
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13037/
<nosrednaekim> LightGun: what?
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: probly just didint recognize it
<RoyB72> :(
<astaroth> i need some help by ati driver
<Yorokobi> !de | astaroth
<ubotu> astaroth: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Daisuke_Ido> whatever i did made beryl hate me with a passion
<LightGun> I would wanna know, when you set up your nvidia-settings, do the configs stay after reboot?
<Yorokobi> Yeah, sorry RoyB72.
<nosrednaekim> LightGun: what settings... the xorg file? or elsewhere?
<LightGun> the nvidia-settings
<RoyB72> yorokobi... I'll think of something, or get help elsewhere... that anyway
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: try running the same command as root, see if it gives you something else...
<RoyB72> *thx anyway
<Yorokobi> RoyB72, np.
<nosrednaekim> LightGun: I'm not really familiar with nvidias...
<Yorokobi> Ciao all
<nosrednaekim> they probably should stay
<LightGun> but they don't, this is also mentioned by nvidia themselves
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: same,hardware problem?
<LightGun> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/nvidia-settings-user-guide.txt
<LightGun> see it in 4.)
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: you SHOULD have an intel sound card in there....does it work in windows?
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: its on board if that helps,probly not
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: dont know this computer hasent run windos in 4 years
<Daisuke_Ido> this is getting ridiculous :(
<wilman> anny poeple with experience with audacity?
<Daisuke_Ido> reconfigured xserver-xorg
<wilman> i want to record and playback at the same time
<wilman> but it laggs teribly
<qsu> yes wilman
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: its a bunch of computers i threw together when my laptop broke the other day,theyve just been sitting in my attic
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe now i can launch beryl
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: probably a hard ware problem if its that old
<WaxyFresh> grrr
<WaxyFresh> thanks
<LightGun> aren't u able to launch beryl?
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: go try a different MB
<nosrednaekim> ;)
* WaxyFresh pokes motherbored with a fork "you never loved me as a child mother!"
<nosrednaekim> haha
<qsu> laggy in what way wilman
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: thanks for the help,not gon thru all that trouble i had problems witht he only other mother bored i have besides a 286
<wilman> uu how to explain
<wilman> it hicks
<wilman> the sound
<wilman> on of on of on of
<arkaitz_> anyone knows how can I update or install other keyboard/mouse drivers? they are connected through PS/2 (HP mouse/Keyboard and Kubuntu doesnt detect them)
<Daisuke_Ido> well it didn't blow up this time :(
<nosrednaekim> arkaitz_: what? the keyboard and mouse don't work?
<qsu> oke, well you have to configure your system
<WaxyFresh> can anyone see a problem with installing the ubuntu server ver 5.10 then useinh aptitude to install the kubuntu desktop then upgrading to dapper?
<qsu> wich version do you use wilman
<arkaitz_> nosrednaekim:  yeah they dont work
<qsu> btw there is an audacity channel overhere
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: I don't think that'd be a problem...
<premier_> has anybody had any experience with kdevelop?  Im trying to write a kicker applet, and for some reason the "hello world" applet wont compile
<nosrednaekim> arkaitz_: do they work in Windows?
<wilman> uu
<wilman> qsu: let me see
<qsu>  /join #audacity
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: because thats what i did then alot of stuff was missing,adapt konversation half the sstuff on the menu the whole sys menu etc
<arkaitz_> nosrednaekim: yeah
<LightGun> ok, good night, Im gonna to bed now
<qsu> me too adios everybody night night
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: install kubuntu-desktop
<WaxyFresh> thanks byby all
<wilman> qsu: 1.2.4
<qsu> oke
<qsu> well join audacity and ask overthere i am going to bed right now
<qsu> i am sorry wilman but i had a rough day
<wilman> yes me too
<wilman> haha me too;)
<qsu> oke, well see you tommorow then
<wilman> Gn
<qsu> night night and goodluck
<wilman> ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> 	error	AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<Daisuke_Ido> that can't be right :\
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: still fighting beryl?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, it was working great until i tried to adjust refresh rates
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> now it says i'm using the nv driver :(
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: why did you do that?
<Daisuke_Ido> because i'm an idiot and like to play with things :)
<nosrednaekim> ahh,,,,
<jarn> Daisuke_Ido: Story of my life.
<sierra-x> okay, perhaps this will work better from a console
<sierra-x> this is not cool
<Daisuke_Ido> there.
<Daisuke_Ido> i win.
<nosrednaekim> got it back?
<Daisuke_Ido> won't know for a minute
<Daisuke_Ido> that's starting to bother me
<Daisuke_Ido> konversation starts every time i restart x
<jarn> Adept Notifier just tells me when I have updated packages, correct? It's not a big deal if I stop it from running on startup?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> can someone help me with an icon problem
<mastermanx_> how do u open exes
<Ace2016> i edited the icon set and the change isn't sticking
<Ace2016> you can't this is linux, you have to run wine
<jarn> mastermanx_: You need Wine to open an exe in Linux since exes are used in Windows.
<Ace2016> wine will run the exe in linux
<neptunepink> ubotu | mastermanx_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mastermanx_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neptunepink> err....
<neptunepink> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ace2016> some apps run ok but stuff like games won't work at all or barely
<arkaitz_> a good text editor such us notepad ++ for programming?
<Daisuke_Ido> arkaitz_: kate
<nosrednaekim> arkaitz_: kate
<Daisuke_Ido> stereo :)
<jarn> Ace2016: Actually, some games work quite well. From what I've heard Steam-based games and WoW work great. And I know first-hand that Guild Wars works as well as can be expected.
<Ace2016> does kate have tabs
<mastermanx_> u guys dont know how to open exes
<Daisuke_Ido> it has something similar (left pane with all open files)
<nosrednaekim> Ace2016: thats a good question.... no... but it something cimilar
<Daisuke_Ido> mastermanx_: use WINE
<jarn> mastermanx_: You have to use a program called Wine.
<mastermanx_> wine hmm
<jarn> !wine | mastermanx_
<ubotu> mastermanx_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nosrednaekim> mastermanx_:use WINE
<Ace2016> jarn: oh interesting, i was thinking of stuff based on direct x, thought you had to get cedaga to play those
<nosrednaekim> oh wow... were good Daisuke_Ido ;)
<mastermanx_> thx
<Daisuke_Ido> Ace2016: nope, wine is making leaps and bounds
<jarn> Ace2016: Nope. Some DirectX games work in Wine. Not all and they don't all work perfectly, but some do.
<jarn> Ace2016: I've heard Steam-based games and WoW get the same framerates in Linux as in Wine. Guild Wars gets 5-10 less but as long as your hardware is semi-decent it shouldn't be enough to harm performance.
<mastermanx_> is wine
<mastermanx_> is adept
<Daisuke_Ido> it is, but.
<mastermanx_> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> use the winehq repository, it's far more up to date
<Ace2016> synaptic is the true master of packages
<mastermanx_> so how do i type that in adept
<mastermanx_> sudo adpt
<Daisuke_Ido> my kdm login screen is friggin ugly (320x240) now :(
<Ace2016> ouch
<raffytaffy> whoaa thats small!
<mastermanx_> dia where i get it at
<raffytaffy> what did u do
<Daisuke_Ido> mastermanx_: go to winehq.com and look there
<raffytaffy> sudo apt-get install wine
<Daisuke_Ido> raffytaffy: i touched it.  i'm not machine-compatible (extra points for getting the reference)
<mastermanx_> o its not on
<mastermanx_> dept
<Daisuke_Ido> raffytaffy: that's not the latest though
<raffytaffy> Daisuke_Ido sounds like pebkac hehe:P
<raffytaffy> i only use wine for one application. im not worried about it beign up to date:P
<Ace2016> but it might not run well on the older version
<Daisuke_Ido> raffytaffy: jurassic park.
<raffytaffy> bad movie ..funny example
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, still claims i'm using the nv driver :(
<nosrednaekim> didyou switch it to nvidia?
<mastermanx_> not working good for me shit
<Daisuke_Ido> that wasn't pleasant.
<mastermanx_> im y
<mastermanx_> trying to install wine
<mastermanx_> not working
<coty> i'm getting closer to having beryl
<dragon> hi there
<coty> hi
<coty> i thought that i installed it
<dragon> wow i didnt expect to get an answer
<coty> why
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to cry.
<dragon> please dont
<dragon> well, i dont see anyone chat..
<Daisuke_Ido> people are around, believe it or not
<mastermanx_> hey dia
<mastermanx_> i try follwing direction not wokring
<mastermanx_> man
<coty> well i installed beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm just struggling with my own personal demons :)
<dragon> mama mia..
<eeanm> Daisuke_Ido: You can do it!
<coty> problem is that there is no button or anything beryl
<mastermanx_> nix is hard
<mastermanx_> man
<coty> i have one button it say bery settup manager
<eeanm> yea you want to run that ;)
<coty> ok
<coty> then what
<eeanm> then right click the icon that comes up
<eeanm> and change to the beryl window manager
<coty> that't the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> eeanm: i'm starting to doubt that
<coty> there is on icon that comes up
<coty> no
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl-manager
<eeanm> Daisuke_Ido: alcohol is not your master, just own the problem
<coty> i only beryl settings manager
<eeanm> coty: your looking in your system tray?
<Daisuke_Ido> eeanm: who said anything about alcohol?  i just want to get my nvidia drivers back in working order
<coty> yea
<coty> but it is not there
<eeanm> Daisuke_Ido: well you said personal demons, I just assumed.
<eeanm> ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<eeanm> coty: ok, well run beryl-manager then
<coty> dont have it either
<dragon> cu u guys!
<szymek_> jest tu kto
<coty> i only have beryl settings mananger
<dragon> i'll leave..
<eeanm> coty: your doing tab-completion?
<LjL> !pl | szymek_
<ubotu> szymek_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eeanm> how do you know you don't have it
<coty> eeanm: its no were to be found
<coty> eeanm: i even tried katapult
<eeanm> oh
<eeanm> coty: apt-get install beryl-manager
<eeanm> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl-manager is an independent package
<Daisuke_Ido> there you go :D
<coty> eeanm: i did htat
<coty> eeanm: it said i had the latest package
<nosrednaekim> then run "beryl-manager"
<coty> nosrednaekim: i cant
<coty> nosrednaekim: its no were to be found
<BluesKaj> bloody eye candy
<eeanm> coty: how are you running the command?
<eeanm> we don't know what you mean by "no where to be found"
<coty> eeasnm: which command
<eeanm> beryl-manager !
<coty> eeanm: i have looked in the kmenu i have done alt+ f2
<coty> eeanm: and i have tried katapult
<eeanm> run dpkg -L beryl-manager
<eeanm> from konsole
<eeanm> personally I don't think you have it installed :)
<coty> eeanm: ok
<coty> eeanm: weird
<coty> eeanm: i wonder why i cant find it
<Daisuke-Ido> well i have my desktop back at the proper resolution
<eeanm> coty: ...run the apt-get
<eeanm> oh
<eeanm> wait
<eeanm> you see it listed?
<eagles0513875> im haveing real issues tweaking video settings in WoW
<eagles0513875> alpha u into clustering
<eeanm> you probably misspelled beryl then ;)
<eagles0513875> ee that is right
<eagles0513875> eeanm: u might not have repository
<coty> eeanm: i see a list
<coty> eeanm: what if i uninstall it then reinstall
<eeanm> coty: that will do... jackshit :)
<coty> eeanm: ok
<FringeJacket> coty beryl still not working?
<aaroncampbell> can AmaroK play video podcasts as well as audio?
<coty> frigejacket: nope
<aaroncampbell> The podcast is offered as Quicktime, Theora, WMV, and Xvid
<Daisuke-Ido> aaroncampbell: no
<aaroncampbell> What do you use for video podcasts?
<coty> frigejacket: its stilll no were to be found
<Daisuke-Ido> personally, i don't, but since vidcasts are just rss feeds...
<FringeJacket> you misspelled my nick, but thats just strange
<Daisuke-Ido> pray for me
<eeanm> coty: in konsole if you type beryl and then press tab twice, what shows up?
<Daisuke-Ido> \o/
<Daisuke-Ido> it didn't kill x this time
* eeanm curses Daisuke-Ido
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, Kaffeine , VLC MPlayer ...any of those players should handle them
<giovani> I'm having an issue with linux recognizing all the ram my system has -- I have 4GB total, it's a new Kubuntu 7.04 install, and the OS is seeing 2.45GB (rounded) -- any ideas on what might cause this?
<philphoto> ok folks, I'm formerly philfo1.  i'm starting fresh with a new install of Kubuntu and need some help/advice.
<coty> eeanm: this is what shows up beryl           beryl-manager   beryl-settings  beryl-xgl
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl-manager
<FringeJacket> philphoto just ask
<philphoto> giovani, what mobo are you using?
<eeanm> dude coty ;)
<giovani> philphoto: Tyan K8WE
<eeanm> learn how to spell things right
<coty> eeanm: dude eeanm
<giovani> the bios claims all 4GB is working
<philphoto> my system is SLOW
<coty> eeanm: what do you mean learn how to speel stuff right?
<philphoto> oh, bios says it?  that's what I was going to address.
<eeanm> coty: that must of been right your problem is
<philphoto> I'm a linux n00b but have recently been through some mobo/bios/ram issues myself
<coty> eeanm: so what should i do now
<giovani> yes, the bios sees all 4GB -- not to mention, the ram is 4 1GB sticks -- so it's not that entire sticks are not being used/recognized -- it's more like 2.5 are
<eeanm> eeanm: now in same konsole, type m and then tab
<eeanm> since you can't spell manager ;)
<philphoto> surely someone here can help you find that memory
<coty> eeanm: ok
<Daisuke-Ido> okay, got everything fixed
<coty> eeanm: it asking yes or no
<giovani> philphoto: hopefully
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl's working again
<coty> eeanm: to show 103 of something
<eeanm> I have no idea coty
<eeanm> um
<philphoto> once again folks, my system is slow and I am starting from a fresh install.
<Daisuke-Ido> this house...  is cleeeeeeean...
<johan> .
<eeanm> type beryl-m[tab] [tab] 
<philphoto> from where do I start to address my speed issue?
<Daisuke-Ido> well, what are the machine's specs?
<coty> eeanm: ok a list came up
<raffytaffy> uname 1.2-rc1
<philphoto> P4 3.4GHz Extreme, 3+ GB ram
<eeanm> coty: type beryl-m[tab] [tab] 
<Daisuke-Ido> there's no reason it should be slow, that's for sure
<philphoto> that's what I'm saying.
<giovani> I've experienced what I would consider performance issues as well
<giovani> and I'm on a dual opteron :)
<giovani> the issues were severe with 6.10 KDE
<giovani> 7.04 is improved
<coty> eeanm: another list came up
<philphoto> I don't do any 3d apps, but on my last install, we were addressing the fact that I have an ATI GC
<coty> eeanm: but now my screen just acted wierd
<philphoto> well, at one time last week, this machine was amazing.  better than it had ever been when it was WinXP
<eeanm> coty: I know no idea what your smoking ;)
<FringeJacket> coty, is the gem in the sys tab now?
<coty> eeanm: FringeJacket: nothing but now my menu and my screeen is doing nothing
<__bill__> how do I install subversion?
<jarn> Can you set up a symbolic link to a symbolic link?
<coty> fringejacket: should i restart my computer
<FarSeer> Hello! To do a upgrade from edgy (6.10) to feisty.. do i need to edit my sources.lst or will it work with a apt-get dist-upgrade
<FarSeer> ?
<eeanm> jarn: sure I don't see why not :)
<FarSeer> can't find it in the wiki or anywhere else :/
<jarn> eeanm: Okay, thanks. :D
<philphoto> I do a lot of film scanning.  a few days ago when it was sorking well, I scanned a color slide at max res & was working with it like it was a small jpeg.  it was a 400MB TIFF and way easy to work with because I had so much more power to work with.  now i'm back to crappier than windows speed
<Daisuke_Ido> this just stopped being fun
<coty> x
<coty> im restarting my computer
<FarSeer> hello?
<__bill__> how do I install subversion?
<Columcille> sudo apt-get install subversion
<philphoto> but to reiterate, its running horribly slow.  about 15 seconds to open konsole.
<FarSeer> someone please point me to some docs about upgrading to feisty
<FarSeer> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> FarSeer: right in the topic
<FarSeer> Daisuke_Ido: oh
<FarSeer> Daisuke_Ido: didn't see that ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<FringeJacket> FarSeer I've done it too don't worry
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, it's not a problem :)
<philphoto> since we're on the feisty topic, should I do an upgrade from edgy to feisty?  might it help me with my speed issues?
<__bill__> sorry, but I'm a n00b...what do I do: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13041/
<Daisuke_Ido> philphoto: it very well might
<FringeJacket> __bill__ first of all, don't apologize, we're here to help and don't call yourself a n00b, we don't see you that way
<philphoto> have there been slowness problems with edgy?
<Daisuke_Ido> if things are taking that long, could it be an issue with DMA and the hard drive, perhaps?  i don't know, i'm just throwing suggestions out there
<philphoto> DMA?
<FringeJacket> philphoto mine is slow, but I blamed it on my ram
<FarSeer> FringeJacket: any idea why it's edgy-proposed and not "feisty" ?
<philphoto> my ram is brand new.  so is the cpu
<Daisuke_Ido> __bill__: just run what it says
<Daisuke_Ido> FarSeer: edgy-proposed is like...  intermediate packages
<FringeJacket> FarSeer why what is?
<Daisuke_Ido> __bill__: 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<Daisuke_Ido> whoops
<Daisuke_Ido> __bill__: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<coty> ok back
<FarSeer> Daisuke_Ido: will it work if i just update everything, and change my sources.lst, and then a dist-upgrade ?
<philphoto> can I just upgrade to feisty or do I need to do the whole download to CD, etc...
<shiv_j> what is a good webcasting software for linux
<Daisuke_Ido> just follow the directions, it works great :)
<Daisuke_Ido> philphoto: in the topic, there's a url for doing an edgy > feisty upgrade
<FarSeer> FringeJacket: ok
<Daisuke_Ido> FarSeer: it won't work, no, there are fundamental changes that require more than that
<coty> fringejacket: im ready for the problem to go away
<FringeJacket> coty, is it still not working?
<philphoto> does the upgrade have holes in it though?  this is my third install & I really don't feel like going & patching things up
<coty> fringejacket: it still does not work
<Daisuke_Ido> philphoto: nope, i ran it and it worked like a charm
<coty> i found it
<philphoto> cool.
<MK_Mike> What would you guys think is the best html/php/css editor for linux
<philphoto> have they found any more support for ATI GC's?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...except for the horrible crash that wiped out my primary partition
<philphoto> I think that's my biggest problem.
<FringeJacket> coty, you found it? is it there?
<philphoto> you're kidding, of course.
<Daisuke_Ido> ...just kidding :)
<comms> hi amyrose
<FarSeer> Daisuke_Ido: that's how i did upgrade when i was using debian........
<Daisuke_Ido> FarSeer: not much difference in layout for debian versions
<philphoto> because that only happens with windoze....
<philphoto> heh heh heh heh
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu isn't debian :)
<Daisuke_Ido> philphoto: it's true
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu is *based* on debian, this is true, but they aren't interchangeable
<philphoto> someday, everyone will be free and there will only be two OS's
<Sanne> MK_Mike: that's highly subjective. I do everything in Kate, but that's just a good all purpose text editor with nice syntax highlighting and good features. Other's like Quanta or Bluefish.
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get KTorrent working?  I'm behind a packet shaper on a college campus and I Just can't freakin' download anything.
<philphoto> MS won't be developing either of them.  and I hope I live to see that day
<TehUni> is k3b 1.0 included in feisty?
<comms> hi all
<Jucato> TehUni: yes
<TehUni> Jucato: great. thanks.
<FringeJacket> comms hi
<AmyRose> hi comms
<jordo23> Does KDE have a supported FTP client besides using KGET or Konq?
<philphoto> Jucato, thanks for the help last night.  I got the job done, all is well.
<Tonren> jordo23: Kftp
<jordo23> thanks
<Tonren> jordo23: Or FireFTP with Firefox
<comms> 35 male uk
<Jucato> philphoto: um... ok :)
<comms> what's up, folks?
<Tonren> jordo23: I'm sorry - it's called KFTPGrabber, not just KFTP
<philphoto> well, I remember you helping me out a bit.
<Jucato> !ftp | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Jucato> (kget actually isn't an FTP client)
<philphoto> ah, right, I was known as philfo1
<philphoto> this is a new install.
<Jucato> philphoto: aaah ;)
<AmyRose> KGet is a download manager. It's a partial FTP client.
<jarn> Whenever I run anything in full screen, X changes the resolution of my entire desktop. Is there any way to prevent this?
<Daisuke_Ido> kget isn't a kde frontend for wget?
<Daisuke_Ido> that would have made sense.
<philphoto> now that I have this installed on a different drive all clean & shiny, can I import my settings (not packages unless that's very stable) from my old build on the other hd?
<Tonren> Hey, so, does anyone know how to improve KTorrent's performance when you're behind a packetshaper?  It's taking SOO long.
<jarn> Is there a different program to monitor processes besides ksysguard that is also QT based?
<jarn> !ksysguard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksysguard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comms> where r u from, amy and jacket?
<Tonren> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Tonren> Gah...
<FringeJacket> comms why are you asking?
<comms> by way of intro
<AmyRose> !offtopic | comms
<ubotu> comms: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<coty> hey
<coty> i found beryl-manager
<eeanm> :)
<FringeJacket> coty yay,
<coty> but when i click run my bottom bar goes away
<coty> and nothing happens
<eeanm> and its still not in your system tray?
<coty> well if i could see my tray i could tell you
<coty> but when i run beryl-manager it disappears
<Sanne> jarn: I used one years ago, called qps: http://www.student.nada.kth.se/~f91-men/qps/
<Sanne> jarn: ah, it's in universe
<amsmith42home> Is it possible to import/export user accounts?
<jarn> Sanne: Thanks.
<Sanne> jarn: you're welcome
<FringeJacket> coty aw man thats rotten
<coty> So now what do i do
<BluesKaj> dump beryl
<coty> Blueskaj: what do you mean
<BluesKaj> beryl causes more problems than it's worth, especially on older pcs
<coty> I dont care how many problem
<coty> s
<BluesKaj> kubuntu runs perfectly well without it
<BluesKaj> better even
<Slasher> beryl is nice but its still beta so it crashes often
<FringeJacket> Slasher I haven't had any problems with mine, and coty is thhe first one I've helped install that has
<coty> so why is it my task bar disappears
<FringeJacket> idk, it confuses me greatly
<coty> I'm the one dealing with it LOL so i have a masive head ache
<FringeJacket> I know coty but I'm trying to help and failing.
* coty plays his psp until his computer desides to obey him
<coty> fringejacket: your not failing my coputer is failing
<RoyB72> yorokobi.. looks like I fixed it.. just followed the instructions in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  all over again.. :)
<aaroncampbell> How can I add something to my K menu?  I have Zend Studio, and I'd like to add it to the development section
<Jucato> aaroncampbell: right-click on the K Menu -> Menu Editor
<Daisuke_Ido> right-click the k-menu and Menu Ed... yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> what Jucato said :)
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato disappearing into the wallpaper.... breakfast
<Tonren> Hey, so, does anyone know how to improve KTorrent's performance when you're behind a packetshaper?  I'm dyin', here.
<tmbg> aaroncampbell, there's also kappfinder which will search for and add applications to the menu
<tmbg> where does one view/change the color depth? my xorg.conf has a "DefaultDepth" of 24 but images I look at seem to be using a lower depth.
<BluesKaj> Tonren, looked in ktorrent options /settings ...don't see anything that applies except perhaps setting the ports :(
<tmbg> wow, ok, very odd. I seem to be having the same problem as this guy: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84229 (on edgy eft, with nvidia 7800 gtx using nvidia driver)
<tmbg> it's really a shame. I could have erm. used the higher color depth earlier. for um. "stuff"
<RoyB72> anyone knows how to get audio to work? it dissapeared after I installed nvidia, downloaded audio driver but when I try to compile, it comes up with an error saying: memalloc.c:49: error: expected ')' before string constant
<K`zan> Can anyone tell me how to build initrd.img for a new kernel?
<RoyB72> anyone knows a good ftp server?
<peanutb> RoyB72, proftpd is great, in my opinion
<RoyB72> thx.. I'll try that one
<Slasher> how about a good ftp client that allows fxp and ssl connections?
<Slasher> sorta like flashfxp or ultrafxp
<Slasher> they both wont run in crossover :(
<kendwork> hey there
<kendwork> i'm trying to PXE install fiesty beta on my wife's shiny new refurbished X41 tablet
<kendwork> i'm at the Software Selection part of the install, and choose "Kubuntu desktop"
<kendwork> it brings up a progress bar for a moment, then goes: "An installation step failed. [yada yada yada] "
<kendwork> hrm, maybe i should go back and look for an alt mirror?
<kendwork> in the meantime, anyone know where to find the EXACT errors?
<odin__> i give any sort of real output after saying it failed?
<odin__> *it
<kendwork> no, just that i can go back and pick a different step, if i want to
<kendwork> i tried skipping to the grub install step, but... no grub yet! :(
<odin__> :/
<kendwork> woah, suddenly the archive i WAS using (US) is a Bad archive mirror :(
<odin__> try another mirror
<odin__> maybe european
<kendwork> hrm, tried both UK ones
<kendwork> did fiest _just_ go non-beta!? :)
<_tintin_> salut les couche tard
<odin__> i thought it was still beta :$
<_tintin_> une question si je peux me permettre ...
<odin__> tis still beta :p
<_tintin_> comment on faait pour lire un docbook ?
<kendwork> oh
<kendwork> host name failure
<kendwork> network wonked out here for a sec, but i guess i didn't notice
<kendwork> ... ran route, can get to outside workd
<odin__> you may have corrupted a file during the download
<kendwork> s/workd/world/
<kendwork> drat. same ol'
<kendwork> "An installation step failed."
<kendwork> suppose i should ask in #ubuntu, too/instead
<odin__> yer :] 
<odin__> sorry i wasnt much help, havnt found any1 with similar problems in the forums yet
<kendwork> np, thx
<philphoto> using the new kubuntu feisty install wizard, the page says there is a bug and to quit Adept.  WHEN do I quit adept?
<philphoto> anyone?  anyone?
<kendwork> philphoto - only just trying to install feisty via PXE onto a freshly bought laptop
<kendwork> haven't played with the feisty upgrade wizard
<philphoto> I'm just looking for someone to give me a proper interpretation of: "mportant: there is a bug in the tool, you need to quit Adept after it has started."
<kendwork> ah - Ctrl+Alt+F4 is showing me log output
<kendwork> ThAT's what I wondered about :)
<eilker> !bind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> 'dns
<kendwork> quit adept after the wizard started?
<eilker> !dns > eilker
<philphoto> I tried.  it won't stop.  I could kill it in Konsole, but would the wizard still run?
<philphoto> anyone out there who has gotten this installer to work properly?
<kendwork> no idea; never used the wizard :(
<kendwork> in-target: Unexpected error; command not executed: 'sh -c ...; export ...; .... tasksel --new-install --debconf-apt-from 20 --debconf-apt-to 850 --...
<philphoto> jforonda:  totally off topic, but you wouldn't happen to be from north of LA would you?
<scotty> Alright, question.
<philphoto> Daisuke_Ido:  you mentioned you ran the Feisty install wizard & it worked fine.
<scotty> I just installed apache (along with MySql, PHP, and everything else the wiki artical said to). It won't let me save anything to /var/www/ ... It says I don't have permissions. It says that root has ownership over it. How can I give myself write permissions?
<philphoto> sudo before commandline
<scotty> (I used sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server to install it, if that makes any difference)
<philphoto> sudo is SuperUserDO as far as I've learned.  you're taking control at that point.
* kendwork manually apt-get install's grub in the /target chroot
<scotty> I just want to be able to save things to /var/www/ (for example, in Eclipse), so I can just go to localhost/whatever/whatever.php to view it.
<hitmanWilly> scotty: chown the folder to yourself
<scotty> hitmanWilly: How?
<scotty> I'm fairly green with Linux.
<kendwork> sudo chown your_username.your_group /var/www/
<kendwork> your group is probably also your username
<kendwork> that's the sledge-hammer approach :)
<scotty> so
<scotty> sudo chown scotty.scotty /var/www/ ?
<hitmanWilly> scotty: that should work
<kendwork> the more Un*xy way to do it would be to make sure your user account belongs to some group that can write into /var/www/
<kendwork> like 'webmaster' or something.  dunno what, if anything, is already set up for that in ubuntu
<philphoto> anyone out there help me with interpreting the upgrade page bug?
<kendwork> not using it for web stuff ATM
<kendwork> fitawav - don't say that :)
<kendwork> this laptop didn't come with a WinXP disc :)
<kendwork> not that i think my wife cares
<philphoto> my friend from work is going to upgrade his family's computers to kubuntu & just tell them it's Vista  :D
<FringeJacket> philphoto thats funny
<philphoto> he said that his family doesn't want to put the effort into linux & I told him to config the appearance like Win Vista & just lie to them.
<hitmanWilly> considering that the "new look" is ripped straight from KDE and macs, should work
<philphoto> of course, they'd be the only people never complaining about Vista then either, saying how great it was...
<hitmanWilly> lol
<scotty> kendwork: I'd do that, except root owns /var/www/ and I don't want to add myself to the root group
<philphoto> hitmanWilly:  I was philfo1 last night but did a new install today on a separate drive to try to take care of my super slow issue
<hitmanWilly> philphoto: how did it go, sorry if i left you hanging :(
<philphoto> no worries.
<philphoto> I went to sleep.  nothing gets done under extremes of stress.
<philphoto> got up after a few hours of rest, did the photo job, delivered the  products & now I'm trying to start fresh.
<gdiebel> scotty: use fish kioslave or sshfs as root and that way you can save to /var/www from eclipse or whatever
<scotty> gdiebel: explain a little further? lost me a bit, sorry
<philphoto> but I NEED to know how to interpret something in the feisty upgrade url: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<gdiebel> well if you are using a kde app such as kate or kdevelop, the fish kioslave (fish://root@localhost allows a userspace program to save files as root
<gdiebel> it is easier than sudoing since the program is still userspace
<gdiebel> since eclipse as you mentioned you are using does not use kio, sshfs will do the trick
<gdiebel> sshfs root@localhost:/var/www ~/www
* genii sips a large black coffee
<hansen> scotty: why not just chgrp -R www /var/www and add yourself to the www group ?
<hansen> or whatever group /var/www already is owned by
<philphoto> how many people here have upgraded to feisty?
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: im doing it now
<philphoto> are you using the wizard?
<sonoftheclayr> yeah, it just started
<Daisuke_Ido> philphoto: whatcha need?
<genii> www-data
<philphoto> so, when & how is it we quit adept after it starts?
<hansen> philphoto: I'll do when it's released
<philphoto> you mentioned to just follow the instructions & run the wizard to upgrade to feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> once the upgrader launces, close adept (before it starts installing stuffs
<philphoto> I can't.
<philphoto> kill it in konsole?
<Daisuke_Ido> i just closed normally
<hansen> what are the new major features in feisty? Besides the novelty of newer packages in general I mean
<Daisuke_Ido> i think the issue is with cleanup, i think
<philphoto> either way, I can't get out of adept.
<genii> hansen More hardware recognised, some other stuff cleaned up so it runs faster overall
<philphoto> Iv'e had enough problems with my last install of kubuntu, I don't want to go through that again
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't know :(
<hansen> new installer it seems, and some "Guidance power manager"
<DaSkreech> Feisty ftu!
<DaSkreech> My sound is all scratchy :-(
<sonoftheclayr> i installed a clean edgy on a different partition just to upgrade and test it our before i do on my main install
<philphoto> have you got it done?
<DaSkreech> coty: Hello
<philphoto> I can't close adept, the wizard is running on it.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto finish the wizard and adept will close itself before the distribution upgrade tool comes up
<philphoto> ok
<philphoto> thanks.
<philphoto> looks like it worked
<coty> daskreech: hey
<philphoto> *fingers crossed
<DaSkreech> sonoftheclayr: Of who?
<sonoftheclayr> DaSkreech huh?
<DaSkreech> Son of who?
<sonoftheclayr> haha the clayr, ever read garth nix's old kingdom trilogy?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> Does he have a wiki page?
<sonoftheclayr> good books
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yo
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yo
* genii prods Jucato with a ruler to see if he's alive
<DaSkreech> Feisty or bust :-)
<genii> Heh :)
<aaroncampbell> How can I make firefox my default browser in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> genii: offering a cup of coffee or tea would yield the same results :)
* genii offers Jucato first chance at the coffeepot
<Jucato> aaroncampbell: 1) System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<aaroncampbell> I seemed to be konqueror until I added galeon
<Jucato> aaroncampbell: 2) "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" in Konsole
<DaSkreech> !defaults
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaults - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aaroncampbell> It says "In an application based on the contents of the URL"
<aaroncampbell> Does that mean that it currently uses different browsers for different things?
<Jucato> aaroncampbell: just put there "firefox"
<Mena> how the Cdrom1 and 0 look like on kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> photos will open in a photo viewer, urls in firefox, email addresses in kmail, etc
<Mena> in the fstab
<Mena> there lines
<Daisuke_Ido> but yeah, replace with "firefox"
<Mena> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> er, urls in KONQUEROR, my mistake.
<Mena> any one
<Jucato> Mena: /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Jucato> that's mine
<Daisuke_Ido> mena: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Mena> jucato, ok Daisuke_Ido, ok (Thanks)
<Daisuke_Ido> rw?
<Mena> Bec there is something wrong on fiesty
<Daisuke_Ido> there is?
<ufo_> hi guys
<scotty> One more question
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scotty> I have MySQL installed. How do I add a database?
<scotty> I wasn't really asking to ask a question, just stating that I had one more, and proceeded to type it. :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah we don't have a !state
<genii> scotty You use mysqladmin. For more info on it, do "man mysqladmin" for all the options and syntax
<DaSkreech> scotty: read the man page?
<genii> also createdb if no database dir exists yet
<Daisuke_Ido> no !state?  i disagree.  !confusion is a pretty common one :)
<ufo_> hey...i've installed eciadsl driver for my usb modem
<ufo_> now...everytime i want to use internet i must call the line eciadsl-config-text
<ufo_> and then eciadsl-start
<ufo_> so....how can i start internet without reconfiguration of modem?
<ufo_> for example, can i use a command and load the configuration to use modem?
<satempler> how do i rename a whole bunch of *.jpg's to "album art.jpg" all the jpegs are in many different directories
<ufo_> please help me
<intelikey> man eciadsl-config-text     does it not give a default config file ?
<satempler> of course this is in the console
<ufo_> yes...it give a config file
<ufo_> and so?how can i use it?
<intelikey> so save your config there
<satempler> I would like to do this with 1 command
<ufo_> there?
<DaSkreech> ufo_: write one
<DaSkreech> satempler: Eh? how do you give multiple files the same name?
<satempler> DaSkreech: multiple .jpegs in different dir
<DaSkreech> satempler: one jpg per dir?
<satempler> DaSkreech: almost
<satempler> DaSkreech: it's album
<intelikey> satempler you can string as many commands togather as you need to     blah && blah || blah ; blah     the && will exec blah only if the former cammand was successful   the || only if not successful and ; either way.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: tell him about for loops as well :)
<satempler> intelikey: yes I know
<satempler> intelikey: what command do I use
<satempler> intelikey: what options,
<intelikey> cp  or  mv
<DaSkreech> satempler: mv
<intelikey> better to play with cp cause you don't loose them that way if your string doesn't do what you thought it would.
<satempler> ok so cp ~/Music/*.jpg ~/Music/album\ /art.jpg
<intelikey> if you want them all in  "~/Music/album\ /"   then yes
<ahlalo_elyon> What can I do when all my internet apps stop working?  For some reason, Firefox, Kopete, and others act like there is no internet connection (and yet I'm here on IRC and can run apt-get update without a problem)
<satempler> is there a recursuve option
<ufo_> ehy guy...if i use command: sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<ufo_> no modem will be find!!!!
<intelikey> satempler yes.  man cp
<ufo_> why?
<satempler> intelikey: ya got it now
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon panic?
<scotty> Alright, here's what I need. I installed Apache/MySQL/PHP on Kubuntu. I want to install Wordpress to /var/www/ so I can skin it offline. I need to create a database for that. Can someone give me the exact command I need? I read the man mysqladmin page, and I even got a front end (KMySQLAdmin), but I have no idea what to do. This is a little over my head.
<DaSkreech> ahlalo_elyon: blacklist ipv6
<ahlalo_elyon> sonoftheclayr: Helpful... thanks.
<intelikey> ufo_ build one.      sudo wvdialconf > /etc/wvdial.conf ;sudo nano /etc/wvdial.conf
<ahlalo_elyon> DaSkreech: I've already done that... long ago.
<DaSkreech> ahlalo_elyon: Panic?
<ufo_> ?
<sonoftheclayr> DaSkreech: my next suggustetion
<DaSkreech> ahlalo_elyon: Oh oh  test something for me
<sonoftheclayr> suggestion*
<DaSkreech> ahlalo_elyon: Go to a website
<jarn> Is there anyway to create a window to contain other windows?
<intelikey> ufo_ use that string.    but i think the default config is " /etc/wvdialrc "
<ahlalo_elyon> ...well coming here was pointless.
<sonoftheclayr> ahlalo_elyon: try konqueror i find that works sometimes when firefox doesn't
<intelikey> ufo_ you can have user specific  ~/.wvdialrc files   and  wvdial will check for  ~/.wvdialrc and /etc/wvdialrc  by default.
<intelikey> ahlalo_elyon what's the issue ?
<intelikey> hmmmm it's always pointless to come here....
<satempler> ok but i need the copy to stay in the dir so example i want to cp /Music/artist/album1/album1.jpg  to /Music/artist/album1/album artwork.jpg but many times in multiple dirs
* genii hands intelikey a pointless virtual coffee
<satempler> and I am not sure how to do this
<intelikey> genii pointlessness of pointlessnesses all is pointless  :)
<DaSkreech> He didn't want to test for me :(
<intelikey> satempler man find
<genii> intelikey Well if you don't want it I'll drink it
<genii> LOL
<DaSkreech> intelikey: very solmomonic
<intelikey> DaSkreech intentionally
<intelikey> but one mo mo in that would be mo than i could handle
<soulrider> hi everyone
<satempler> damn is there a GUI to the find command
<intelikey> yes  it's in the kmenu
<DaSkreech> satempler: locate:/
<intelikey> DaSkreech that's not a gui
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+F in Konqui os :-p
<DaSkreech> is
<intelikey> konqueror is a gui   locate:/  is not.   it's  a command string applied within the gui
<intelikey> symantics....
<DaSkreech> which counts as a GUI wrapper
<intelikey> but at any rate what satempler wants and i'm not willing to do for him is something like     find / -iname *.blah -exec mv '{}' /some/place \;
<OneLander> can someone answer an amarok and last.fm question #amarok is really quiet right now.
<gdiebel> intelikey: you mean semantics
<satempler> intelikey: thanks for some direction
<intelikey> gdiebel did i?
<Daisuke_Ido> well if you know how, and he doesn't, is it painful to show someone how to do something in the hopes that that person may apply that knowledge in other areas or pass it on to someone else?
<satempler> intelikey: i have done this before to remove any file except .mp3 and that command look like it I think I know what to do with it
<soulrider> guys, what can i se to see what the free space on a partition is ?
<intelikey> OneLander you can always ask and see.
<DaSkreech> OneLander: No clue till you ask it
<DaSkreech> soulrider: df -h
<soulrider> OneLander: you can just ask stuff here, no one will say anythign bad to you ;)
<intelikey> soulrider if it's mounted df if it's not you'll have to go some other woute
<intelikey> route
<soulrider> k, cool
<soulrider> that command is just awesome
<soulrider> ohh, listen to this
<OneLander> thanks...  running amarok 1.4.3 on Ubuntu 6.06.  I just created a last.fm account, when I try to listen to my last.fm playlist I get an error saying that the only subscribers can listen.  I am one and I have verified the username and password.
<ufo_> why in the panel of connection i find only eth0 eth1 while i use a modem usb????
<ufo_> ?
<intelikey> ufo_ kppp
<OneLander> Kubuntu 6.06 that is
<soulrider> my dad said he wanted to try linux out, but still keep windows to use autocad. Im getting a new computer and hes keeping mine, an di got vmware installed here, so i might be able to convinve him to just use linux and vmware, no windows installed :) just ubuntu =D
<sonoftheclayr> OneLander have you put your username and password into the last.fm part of the amarok settings?
<OneLander> sonoftheclayr: yes
<OneLander> sonoftheclayr: I have re-entered the information a couple of times too.
<soulrider> OneLander: maybe its subscribers as in 'people that pay' =/
<sonoftheclayr> soulrider it isn't because i use amarok with my last.fm account
<soulrider> oh, ok
<OneLander> sonoftheclayr: what version of amarok are your running?
<DaSkreech> intelikey:  can't you df -h /dev/notmounted ?
<gdiebel> OneLander: you should get 1.4.5 from kubuntu.org
<sonoftheclayr> OneLander 1.4.5
<intelikey> DaSkreech try it and see what it does
<intelikey> DaSkreech short answer is no.
<OneLander> i might do that but I just had a thought..  maybe my password is a little to wierd for the client to handle.  i will try that
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I'd have to unmount something :-(
<DaSkreech> okie :)
<OneLander> i do have a sneaky suspicion that i will want to get the latest version though
<DaSkreech> OneLander: randomly jumps languages?
<intelikey> all you will get is info on the tmpfs mounted on /dev
<truevox> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<OneLander> DaSkreech: no but i am going to try a basic password with just letters and numbers and nothing else
<DaSkreech> That is one thing that I find Linux isn't great with
<intelikey> might be a good idea you never know what they use as delimiters
<DaSkreech> Not sure if I should blame the file system or KDE
<intelikey> DaSkreech what's that ?
<OneLander> heh forgot that / quit does != / leave  ha!
<DaSkreech> having a file that changes it's language set somewhere in the name
<DaSkreech>  Windows will open/play/assess the file ok
<DaSkreech> Linux will freak
<scotty> How can I find MySQL's password?
<soulrider> we need to add one to the kubuntu users counter, today my classmate came to my house because he wanted to have kubuntu installe don his machine :)
<soulrider> lets hope he does well
<genii> scotty If it is a first setup it's default name/passwd is just mysql/mysql
<soulrider> !info scilab
<ubotu> scilab: Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0-2 (edgy), package size 4103 kB, installed size 48288 kB
<OneLander> dang! it was not the password
* intelikey is not a ubuntu nor linux proselitizer.   let them use what they want.   "but just don't bring that M$ krap around me"
<soulrider> lol intelikey
<soulrider> we asked me to install it
<soulrider> because hes giving that computer to his parents
<intelikey> yes i caught that.
<ufo_> kppp give this errore: invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<OneLander> anyone have experience compiling amarok 1.4.5 on Kubuntu 6.06?  just asking in case I have questions.
<intelikey> ufo_ hmmm    and   wvdial works ?
<ufo_> yes
<wolferine> what package is needed for compiling again??
<soulrider> build-essential
<soulrider> and checkinstall
<intelikey> work around, make a wvdial launcher on the desktop ?
<ufo_> hmmmm.....?
<OneLander> ufo_: is your modem a winmodem>
<intelikey> <wolferine> what package is needed for compiling <<< only gcc actually.   but build-essential is desirable
<OneLander> ufo_: this may help -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-207372.html
<genii> wolverine Some source code may also need on occasion kernel-headers and linux-source
* Columcille grins real big and hugs VirtualBox
<intelikey> genii yeah but if you get into build dependancies you just as well add   *-dev
<genii> intelikey: Yeah true :)
<truevox> !headset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<truevox> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<intelikey> i'll bet you that every body here (that is running linux) has one thing installed that i don't.
<soulrider> xorg :P
<intelikey> *perl*
<soulrider> why is perl needed?
<intelikey> i don't need it.   heh     but a lot of the pre/post inst/rm scripts in the package configuration are written in perl
<CaptainApathy> that reminds me..
<soulrider> ah
* CaptainApathy grabs updates
<soulrider> is perl code sort of like java?
<intelikey> also some system utilities    update-*   and the like
<soulrider> you need perl installed to run it
<CaptainApathy> soulrider: uh... well, yes, you need an interpreter to run perl
<soulrider> you cant just make a binary >
<CaptainApathy> it's not like it gets compiled down to byte code
<soulrider> ?
<CaptainApathy> no, it's a scripting language
<intelikey> soulrider yes perl is a scripting language
<soulrider> ahh k
<OneLander> perl is cool.
<intelikey> #perl is not.
<intelikey> :)
<OneLander> intelikey: good place to meet some nice blokes, eh?  HA!
<intelikey> i had a perl question so i went in  #perl to ask  (that would seem logical)  they said if you pay us we'll help you.
<intelikey> so i said i don't need perl on my system.
<intelikey> AND REMOVED EVERY TRACE OF IT !
<soulrider> lol
<intelikey> :)
<OneLander> intelikey: sounds like #linux on irc.stealth.net - can be elitist but we wanted people to help themselves first.  hopefully this channel is nothing like it
<soulrider> #kubuntu ?
<soulrider> no one will tell youy "google it" or "RTFM" here
<soulrider> the worse you might get ios
<soulrider> "i dont know, maybe look int he forums" -- by me :P
<intelikey> soulrider well i might....  but depends on the case.
<OneLander> soulrider: the best answer was "the internet"
<soulrider> lol intelikey, theres allways people heree that will wanna help
<prak> does anyone know how to repair a situation with kubuntu where i can't get further than the login screen?
<LeeJunFan> prak: mount /home :)
<LeeJunFan> prak: did you make /home it's own partition?
<intelikey> OneLander yeah they in #perl didn't even offer to send me to the internet    they acted like they were the secret holders and only money would talk there...    sounded a lot like M$ to me...
<OneLander> prak: do you mean the X login or login:?
<genii> prak login to console, then issue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<OneLander> intelikey: oh wow, that is not good
<Jucato> genii: might be an out of disk space issue
<soulrider> intelikey: such a pile of MS :P
<DaSkreech> Could have messed up .kde
<genii> Jucato, yes conceivable
<shaggyoaf> Hey, all. I've got this trouble where my screensaver seems to log me out of KE so I want to turn it off, but when I load the screensaver page in kcontrol, it logs me out of KDE
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: that's because they are so confused by their own language they don't understand HOW to help people with it. perl is the furthest thing from a jewel of a programming language I've ever seen.
<shaggyoaf> Does anybody know what file I need to hand-edit to make this happen?
<LeeJunFan> although I do like some of the regex power of it.
<shaggyoaf> s/KE/KDE
<LeeJunFan> even though it's slower than all hell.
<OneLander> if not perl than sed
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: python also has really good regex stuff in it and I've heard good things about ruby
<intelikey> LeeJunFan prolly right...   all i was asking is how to get the content of $VAR to the stdout    heh
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: (if you're looking for a new language)
<LeeJunFan> I think in most cases where regex with perl looks like the way to go, one could write C code and the time it takes perl to regex will make up for the compile time of the C code.
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: don't need to sell me on python :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  why would visualboy advance not be reading my controller :\
<intelikey> shaggyoaf i've heard lots of hype for ruby too.
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: see, that's the thing about choirs, they never need me to preach to them
<intelikey> oh btw i don't have python installed either
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: I've (unfortunately) been doing a lot of perl recently but I logged on after your question... Hit me again?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can set the gamepad layout in, say VBAExpress, the pad works in FCEU and ZSNES...  any ideas?
<OneLander> shaggyoaf: can you type this to turn off the screensaver? xscreensaver-command -exit
<intelikey> shaggyoaf it was weaks ago  i was trying to fix a broken perl script on this box  and was asking how to get the variable $VAR outputed to stdout so i could test it's content....
<intelikey> sounds simble enough.
<shaggyoaf> OneLander: I don't know, but I'm concerned that if I try it, it'll log me out of KDE... Lemme finish with intelikey first
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: I'm guessing print "$VAR\n"; didn't work?
<intelikey> shaggyoaf nothing i tried worked.  but i don't know perl.   i did try print $VAR     tho
<OneLander> print STDOUT "$VAR\n" would have done what you want
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: well, it sounds like this problem is behind you. I could try to help if you still need it solved, but I'd need to ask you some questions that would probably make you look at the code
<OneLander> at least it should, have not coded in perl in a while
<intelikey> OneLander k i'll try to remember that should i ever play with $$$ perl again.
<OneLander> intelikey: you have have to open STDOUT before you write to it but I don't believe you have to
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: print $VAR; really should have worked, unless somebody had dup2'd and reassigned STDOUT
<shaggyoaf> ...I don't even know how to do that in perl
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: it's peril not perl :)
<OneLander> s/have have/may have/
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: it's also possible thar $VAR didn't have anything in it, if you hit it again, try: print "\"$VAR\"\n";
<intelikey> shaggyoaf yeah and i don't have that script now nor the intreptor  now so....
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: that way if you get: "" you'll know what happened
<shaggyoaf> <sarcasm tone="good humor">Oh! Just when I thought I could be of genuine use in the open source community!</sarcasm>
<intelikey> yeah i do things like   echo "$blah blah"   in bash to test things...
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: yeah, same thing. :)
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: I've gotten fairly good at perl recently and I *did* get over my initial aversion, I don't absolutely hate it anymore but I'm still sticking with LeeJunFan... If you have a choice, I recommend you use anything but perl. :)
<genii> I like php better than perl
* shaggyoaf takes OneLander's advice and tries to turn off the screensaver
* genii waits for the onslaught
<intelikey> shaggyoaf heh...  that's what i was told when i first started writting shell scripts.   "any thing but bash"   :)
<OneLander> bash awk and sed are the way to go!  muah!
<genii> OneLander: :)
<hitmanWilly> python beats em all
<OneLander> for the openbsd people out there: ksh awk and sed
<genii> hitmanWilly: Actually python ain't bad
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: oh, :( I like bash
<intelikey> OneLander bash and sed i can get along with fairly well but awk i have never tried to lern.
<OneLander> intelikey: i can do about 1 simple thing with it.  never tried to use it to its fullest extent.  funny thing is i go to perl for that  :)
<intelikey> lol
<OneLander> shaggyoaf: i guess it logged you out?
<shaggyoaf> OneLander: heh... no go :)
<OneLander> shaggyoaf: hmm.. there has to be a way.
<shaggyoaf> it's pretty irritating, every time I leave the box for ten minutes (usually it's doing something useful), I get logged out :)
<intelikey> what is the issue   (not that i'll have an answer...)  ?
<shaggyoaf> anybody know how I hand-edit my KDE configuration when the screen saver widget in kcontrol logs me out of KDE?
<shaggyoaf> (and so does allowing the screensaver to come on)
<shaggyoaf> no file in .kde has the word 'screen' or 'saver' in its name
<intelikey> shaggyoaf right click the desktop  preferances  screen-saver    has option to logout or lock
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: I'll bet that brings up the QT widget that's crashing in the first place
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: I'll try it anyway, but if I dissapear, it's not because I hate you. :)
<intelikey> oh yeah it will
* intelikey slow reader.
<intelikey> shaggyoaf  what version kde   and what release ubuntu ?
<OneLander> shaggyoaf: do you have a .screensaver file in your /home drive - the other option is to Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and then kill the screensaver process
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: not sure on the version of KDE, but I'm in Feisty Beta
<shaggyoaf> OneLander: nope
<OneLander> shaggyoaf: then again you dont even have to do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace you could just kill it
<coty> intelikey: i got beryl installed but it does not seem to want to work
<intelikey> shaggyoaf in #ubuntu+1  they may or may not be aware of this...  please mention it there.
<shaggyoaf> intelikey: good idea :)
<DaSkreech> coty: you got your new computer?
<coty> intelikey: i click on run bery-manager and my bottom bar disappears
<OneLander> shaggyoaf: that is really weird.  i wonder if your video driver is the problem.  do you see any errors in /var/log/xorg.log.0?
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: you get logged out or do you come back to a blank screen?
<coty> DaSkreech: no that will be this weekend
<coty> blank screen
* OneLander had a bad nvidia driver that froze the PC when the screensaver started
<DaSkreech> This is still the intel Video card?
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: you may be hitting the bug I'm getting here.
<intelikey> coty i'd like to help on that but you are out of my realm there i'm the cli guy.
<coty> and all aps messed up
<coty> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> coty: messed up how?
<coty> like i click on run beryl manager and my bottom task bar disappears and al my apps come up
<OneLander> intelikey: have you tried using the 'vesa' driver if you are not using it?
<coty> and i cant do anything
<coty> so i have to log out
<Daisuke_Ido> right.  messed up how?
<Daisuke_Ido> descriptions
<philphoto> holy cow!
<Bonhomme> hey all, can anyone tell me how kubuntu sets up the floppy disk by default?
<coty> well
<intelikey> OneLander i'm sure you meant that for someone else.
<coty> lets see
<Bonhomme> is it /dev/fda or what?
<shaggyoaf> OneLander: nope, all looks normal in Xorg.0.log
<coty> i click run beryl manager
<OneLander> intelikey: yes i thank you
<coty> then i see no icon
<OneLander> shaggyoaf: what video driver are you using?
<philphoto> over 1.5 hours for the Feisty upgrade.
<coty> then all the sudden my bottom task bar disappears
<DaSkreech> Yeah it killed your window manager
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: what's your bug?
<coty> after that
<coty> everything i had running pops up
<shaggyoaf> OneLander: whatever the latest proprietary nvidia driver from their website is
<OneLander> Bonhomme: /dev/fd0 would be the floppy disk
<philphoto> I got an error on bootup though.
<coty> and i cant get out of it
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: I have a problem where kdesktop crashes (which btw is where your screensaver info is stored), as near as I can tell it requires dpms and amarok to be running - odd combo.
<coty> so i have to turn the computer off
<intelikey> philphoto that's normal with a fast inet connection.
<Daisuke_Ido> visual errors?
<DaSkreech> coty: You don't have to
<philphoto> the application process failed on system startup.
<Bonhomme> OneLander: thanks... but it's not in /etc/fstab by default?
<tmbg> when feisty goes primetime, I'll see the alert in the adept manager t hingy right?
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: .kde/share/config/kdesktoprc I think.
<DaSkreech> coty: You can jump to a terminal
<intelikey> philphoto weaks on a slowdem
<coty> not sure if that is what you call it
<philphoto> but I didn't catch which app.
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: I've never even heard of dpms, what is it?
<coty> daskreech: how
<OneLander> shaggyoaf: try switching to the 'vesa' driver, other than that make certain you have the correct version of the nvidia driver i fell into that trap
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: that's powersaving.
<DaSkreech> coty: Ok don't do anything till I tell you
<philphoto> how can I look up my error log to see what that bootup error was?
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: when your screen goes into power saving mode.
<coty> alright
<OneLander> Bonhomme: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy   auto    user,noauto     0       0
<coty> by the way someone said i should use beryl with ubuntu
<intelikey> philphoto dmesg
<DaSkreech> coty: When you press alt+ctrl+F1 it will take you to a terminal you can login to
<philphoto> thx
<coty> ok
<DaSkreech> coty: You can put in any command you want there
<DaSkreech> coty: Alt+Ctrl+f7 brings you back here
<Bonhomme> OneLander: that's what I had expected to see too ... but I got "mount: can't find /media/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: huh... that *is* odd, does anybody know if dcop keeps logs?
<coty> daskreech: can i run beryl from it
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: if you can't even load the screensaver thing w/o crashing out, I'd just rm your kdesktoprc file and maybe kwinrc and relog in.
<Bonhomme> OneLander: and a quick look in fstab confirmed it wasn't there ... weird (no matter, I found it through the GUI)
<DaSkreech> coty: Not really but you can kill kdm and bring it back up
<intelikey> philphoto might want to filter that.     dmesg | less    so you can scroll it.
<coty> ok
<DaSkreech> Without having to reboot
<coty> im going to try it
<OneLander> Bonhomme: cool
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: you'd just have to reconfig things like your background, etc.
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: hmmm, I think I'd prefer to munge the screensaver section and see if that helps
<philphoto> 11 seconds to open konsole.
<DaSkreech> coty: try alt+ctrl+f1 and login
<philphoto> still slow
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: I might drop off in a sec :)
<Bonhomme> ok now it's failing to format this floppy disk - "unable to determine floppy geometry"
<DaSkreech> then Alt+Ctrl+F7
<OneLander> Bonhomme: although it should have done it for you that.  that is weird that it did not
<philphoto> but it definitely is faster
<intelikey> looks like plenty of help in here right now so i'm going to waft off like a puff of smoke in the breeze
<DaSkreech> philphoto: What changed?
<OneLander> philphoto: did you read about the /etc/hosts edit to make some of those programs load faster?
<philphoto> speed
<DaSkreech> philphoto: What caused the speed bump?
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13050/
<philphoto> no, haven't read that.  been trying to work with teh computer to do photo retouching.  this is my first chance in a few dyas to do any maint
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: there's my screensaver section - just blank screen w/ lock.
<philphoto> I have no idea what made the system slow.
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: well, I've now identified *my* problem... When I took the screensaver I was using out of the file you showed me and loaded kde's screensaver configurator, it didn't crash
<OneLander> philphoto: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/performance-tip-for-ubuntu-edgy-and.html
<philphoto> now that I have run: "dmesg | less"  where do I look for that error & what do I do to fix it?
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: and I clicked on a couple of screensavers, but as soon as I hit one in the GL section, I got logged out. :)
<DaSkreech> shaggyoaf: I was going to ask if it was a particualr screensaver you had configured
<DaSkreech>  it seems much more liekly to me that it's a particualr screensaver
<DaSkreech> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !GL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Dumb Bot
<hitmanWilly> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: I wonder how you got the bad one set in the first place, it must have worked at one time :/
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: not if it's on random
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: Are you running any GL apps when your screensaver went down?
<DaSkreech> shaggyoaf: I think that there is an option to not use GL screensavers
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: s/screensaver/KDE session
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: yeah, true.
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: no gl on the screensaver, but I run beryl.
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: yeah, I'm curious about that, too... this one was working yesterday. :)
<stdin> OneLander: that looks like it only apples to gnome
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: if it was on random though I think it should come up on random when he clicks on the screensaver config, not go straight to crashing.
<shaggyoaf> LeeJunFan: huh... nvidia card?
<LeeJunFan> shaggyoaf: no ATI
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Likely starts on the last one used
<OneLander> stdin: although i don't believe it is that specific but i do not know because i still run dapper
<stdin> OneLander: well the bug is filed against gnome-session
<OneLander> stdin: ah.. ok then i am mistaken..  either way though it seems like a rather silly bug to me
<LeeJunFan> I did fine one screensaver related bug report recently - if you disable dpms then the selected screensaver is ignored, blank only is used, and it won't lock the screen.
<LeeJunFan> s/fine/file
<stdin> OneLander: blame those silly gnome devs :P
<OneLander> stdin: heh :)
<philphoto> ok, this error I experienced on first bootup, could it negatively affect the performance of my comp?
<OneLander> stdin: actually i think Linus has done enough of that  HA!
<Bonhomme> bah, fdformat from terminal works. right-click format on floppy drive in GUI doesn't
<Bonhomme> maybe I needed to have run 'setfdprm' for the GUI to work ...
<DaSkreech> coty: ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> Forgot how to get back?
<coty> daskreech2: no
<coty> daskreech: i came back and it was the same
<philphoto> how do I find my hostname?  is that philphoto?
<DaSkreech> coty: Oh right :)
<DaSkreech> coty: You could have asked me :-)
<DaSkreech> that was part two
<thev> hi, can someone tell me a good, easy webpage creator for KDE?
<coty> daskreech: well i could not get to the irc
<DaSkreech> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> coty: I can help you with that  as well
<coty> daskreech: beryl is nothing but huge pain
<Bonhomme> o_O to be honest ubotu, that's a pretty big thing for a factoid bot not to know about
<DaSkreech> coty: I did tell you to get Wifi working
<stdin> thev: Quanta is what I use, but search adept too
<DaSkreech> !human rights
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about human rights - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coty> daskreech: I still have not done that
<thev> I really just want a WYSIWYG editor for some simple things
<coty> !botkill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botkill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> coty: Since Beryl is driving you lets make life a little easier
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<coty> daskreech: please do m
<DaSkreech> open a konsole
<Bonhomme> ok hands up anyone who's successfully formatted a floppy using ubuntu before ... the last time I had to format a floppy was when dos5 was cutting edge and unstable kernels were 2.1.x
<coty> daskreech; mkay
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install irssi
<coty> daskreech: mkay
<Bonhomme> this is giving me errors on the 'verifying' stage
<Bonhomme> on 2 discs now .. they're brand new
<coty> daskreech: it tells me i have the latest
<DaSkreech> schweet
<DaSkreech> irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<OneLander> Bonhomme: format to what format?  are you sure the drive is good?
<DaSkreech> Bonhomme: Checked you md5?
<Bonhomme> OneLander: the drive better be good >_>
<coty> daskreech: ok now what
<Bonhomme> OneLander: I assume I'm now formatting to whatever is the default for fdformat which is probably ext2?
<DaSkreech> type /join #kubuntu
<Bonhomme> OneLander: md5? it's not getting past the format stage...
<Bonhomme> OneLander: the drive hasn't been used for a while (a few years) but otherwise should be good
<thev> Quanta looks good, thanks for the tip stdin
<coty_> cool
<OneLander> Bonhomme: what is the string you are typing to format?
<coty_> sweet
<Bonhomme> it's been living in a system that gets used all the time so shouldn't be too, umm, rusty
<DaSkreech> :-)
<coty_> im talking from it
<DaSkreech> So now you can irc from the terminal
<stdin> thev: amaya is supposed to be WYSIWYG, never used it tho
<coty_> and can see it on my other
<Bonhomme> OneLander: setfdprm /dev/fd0 1440/1440 then fdformat /dev/fd0
<DaSkreech> coty_: Hello
<coty_> hello
<coty_> now what should i do daskreech
<coty_> Hi coty
<DaSkreech> coty_: So now you can get help even if you have no X
<DaSkreech> or no GUI if you like
<coty_> sweet
<DaSkreech> You can /quit if you like
<OneLander> Bonhomme: how about mkfs.ext2 /dev/fd0
<coty_> I'm likeing it to much
<Bonhomme> OneLander: thing is I really think I need a dos one
<OneLander> Bonhomme: ahh.. then you may want to try mformat a: (using mtools)
<Bonhomme> OneLander: mkfs.vfat instead?
<OneLander> Bonhomme: that should work too
<Bonhomme> ooh
<coty_> So how am im ever going to get beryl to work
<coty_> is even possible
<coty_> or should i give up
<DaSkreech> coty_: I take it you don't have anything open you need to save?
<Bonhomme> mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT
<Bonhomme> bah
<coty_> no[e
<coty_> nope
<OneLander> Bonhomme: you may need to be root to run it
<OneLander> Bonhomme: mformat should not require it if I remember correctly
<coty_> anyone how gets beryl to work for me gets free sneakers LOL
<coty_> i mean snickers
<Bonhomme> OneLander: hmm mkfs.vfat as root: "mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing reserved sector"
<DaSkreech> coty_: Ok then alt+ctrl+F1 and login then alt+ctrl+F7 to come back here
<coty> ok
<coty> one sec
<coty> ok back
<Bonhomme> OneLander: mformat: plain_io: Input/output error .. mformat: Error reading from '/dev/fd0', wrong parameters?
<Bonhomme> the drive made some noises though
<DaSkreech> coty:  alright go back to the terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<Bonhomme> OneLander: /var/log/messages is filled with various floppy-related errors like floppy0: sector not found: track 0, head 0, sector 9, size 2
<Bonhomme> ugh, if the drive is broken I'm going to be Very Unhappy (TM)
<coty> daskreech: command not found
<OneLander> Bonhomme: hmmm..  I am not certain...
<Bonhomme> you would not believe how hard it was to find a shop that even stocks the bloody _disks_
<DaSkreech> coty: WHAAA?
* DaSkreech strokes chin
<DaSkreech> Ok in the konsole pres Ctrl+Shift+N
<OneLander> ARGH!!!  even amarok 1.4.5 does not want to get stream from last.fm....
<Bonhomme> is there a scientific way to independently test the floopy drive?
* coty knows he is the biggist pain for everyone in the room
<coty> daskreech: one sec
<DaSkreech> coty: You forget mR I hate Ununtu yesterday
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu
<coty> daskreech: what
<coty> daskreech: it did not work
<DaSkreech> coty: Bigger pain than you
<Bonhomme> or is it "try n different floppy disks and when they all fail it's the drive"
<coty> daksreech: oh yeah
<coty> daskreech: the one that made me mad
<DaSkreech> coty: Ctrl+Shift+N doesn't open a new tab?
<coty> daskreech: nope
<OneLander> Bonhomme: you could take a know good disk, that you don't mind if it gets damaged, and try and access it
<DaSkreech> In Konsole?
<coty> nope
<coty> daskreech: i think i should upgrade
<DaSkreech> coty: fine click session -> new shell
<coty> daskreech: i did
<Bonhomme> OneLander: don't have such an animal unfortunately ... when I realised I needed a floppy disk I had to go out and buy a pack
<DaSkreech> new tab?
<coty> daskreech: yeap
<DaSkreech> OK
<DaSkreech> I wonder if I changed my shortcut keys
<DaSkreech> anyway
<genii> some op - in #ubuntu a bad spammer/racist
<OneLander> Bonhomme: hmm..  what is the floppy to be used for?
<DaSkreech> type ls /etc/init.d/kd*
<genii> I forget how to call ops
<coty> daskreech: ok
<Bonhomme> OneLander: and the first place I want to (harris technology in aus... known for its high prices but good stock base) didn't have them
<DaSkreech> try !ops
<DaSkreech> genii: ^^^
<Bonhomme> OneLander: well, I've got a dual boot windows XP
<DaSkreech> genii: go go go
<Bonhomme> OneLander: and I've been happily running SP1 for years ... but recently got a new phone (SE m600i) and the PC sync software _requires_ SP2
<Blu3> how can i install kubuntu and make it use HDA instead of SDA? :P
<DaSkreech> Blu3: You have two hard drives?
<Blu3> no, i have one IDE drive
<Bonhomme> OneLander: so I went to install that ... it hit some error during the install, said "windows has been partially updated and may not work properly", and forcibly rebooted... since then it blue screen on boot
<tmbg> I have two as well.
<tmbg> I just picked the disk I wanted. it was very straightforward and simple
<DaSkreech> Blu3: and it is coming up as a SATA drive?
<Blu3> kubuntu identifies it as scsi using scsi-ide mod instead of as ide
<Bonhomme> OneLander: the installer on the windows CD doesn't seem to recognise my hard drives (originally had to use a floppy with some drivers on it)
<DaSkreech> Blu3: Is it a SATA?
<tmbg> mine I spat onto sdb though.
<Bonhomme> OneLander: actually the installer one-ups that and blue screens at the hard drive selection screen
<stdin> Blu3: feisty?
<OneLander> Bonhomme: ouch!
<Blu3> yes
<Bonhomme> OneLander: so I downloaded the drivers I want from the relevant website, but need a floppy to run said installer to fix my windows
<Blu3> it's plain old IDE
<stdin> Blu3: sda IS hda
<Blu3> tell that to hdparm :P
<Bonhomme> Blu3: are you sure you haven't got them going in some kind of on-board IDE raid setup?
<OneLander> Bonhomme: Yeah, M$ is still stuck in the stone ages with the floppy requirement
<Blu3> a;sldkfjasl;dfk.  it's a laptop, every other distro sees it as plain IDE like it is
<stdin> Blu3: all ATA is handled by libata and are all not part of the scsi system, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<Bonhomme> Blu3: some IDE raid controllers will show drives as sdx even if they're IDE, and even if they're not raided
<Blu3> if i had raid in my laptop, that'd be nice.  but it isn't
<Bonhomme> Blu3:  even if it's a single disk on a raid-capable controller
<coty> daskreech: i was thinking maybe the reason beryl does not work is because of my settins
<jarn> Is there a way to get KDE to close Firefox correctly when I log out?
<Bonhomme> Blu3: or, if the controller it is on happens to get assigned the driver for a similar, but different raid-capable controller from the same family
<stdin> Blu3: my disk is IDE (ATA), but shows as sda in feisty
<coty> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<DaSkreech> coty: What just happened?
<coty> daskreech: forogt
<coty> forgot
<Bonhomme> OneLander: sigh, well back to square one I guess
<DaSkreech> coty: Hmm?
<OneLander> Bonhomme: wish I could help some more
<coty> daskreech: something like my computer shut down LOL
* DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> cat?
<coty> dont we all
<coty> daskreech: what about cat
<Bonhomme> OneLander: actually I'm not sure what square one _is_ ... so do I buy a new floppy drive now? gees
<Blu3> i don't want it showing as sda (via libata) because hdparm is thereby useless
<DaSkreech> coty: turned off your computer?
<Bonhomme> Blu3: surely you can solve this by compiling your own kernel and selecting the drivers you want for IDE?
<Blu3> it gets configured slow and makes the machine laggy when doing a lot of disk access
<coty> daskreech: i had to turn it off
<DaSkreech> Umm ok
<Blu3> sure i can, and i can put gentoo on it too
<stdin> Blu3: you can't change it, unless you roll your own kernel
<DaSkreech> coty:  in any case open konsole and type ls /etc/init.d/kd*
<OneLander> Bonhomme: that would be the best bet first.  at least it will be inexpensive.
<coty> daskreech: /etc/init.d/kdm
<willie> Im failing to upgrade to feisty  because packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6) is timing out. Anyone else seeing this?
<Bonhomme> OneLander: hmm, if I wanted to create a directory /media/floppy
<coty> daskreech: that is the output
<DaSkreech> O.0
<Bonhomme> OneLander: I would do something like 'sudo mkdir /media/floppy' right?
<coty> 0.0
<OneLander> Bonhomme: yes.
<LeeJunFan> Blu3: yeah, I find that scsi use of ATA annoying as all !@# too.
<coty> x-x
<DaSkreech> and you said that sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart says not found?
<Bonhomme> OneLander: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/floppy': Read-only file system <-- wtf.
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<coty> no it restarts the computer
<stdin> DaSkreech: that would mean that "sudo" wasn't found, check $PATH
<coty> thats what happined
<Blu3> leejunfan, yeah
<OneLander> Bonhomme: you may need to remount /  "mount -o rw /"
<DaSkreech> stdin: doubt that
<coty> !daskreech > coty
<Blu3> libata is dandy new stuff but userland tools for laptop mode are lagging behind
<coty> ok your not wanted
<DaSkreech> coty: the not found was after you put in your password?
<coty> no
<DaSkreech> type sudo
<DaSkreech> in konsole
<coty> ok
<Bonhomme> OneLander: it won't let me remount - says it's busy... is there a trick to this? I can feel a trick coming
<coty> i got a list
<LeeJunFan> Blu3: I'm running 2.6.21-rc4-mm1 right now that I compiled and patched myself so I don't have to deal with that, but then the UUID= crap is equally annoying, when you run update-grub it replaces your root=/dev/hda# with root=UUID=
<stdin> Blu3: at any rate, place to ask/complain about feisty is in #ubuntu+1
<LeeJunFan> Blu3: mount -oremount,rw /
<OneLander> Bonhomme: hmm..  how about 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<willie> stdin is #ubuntu+1  the channel for feisty install probs?
<Bonhomme> OneLander: hmm / is meant to be mounted rw... "/dev/sdb3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<DaSkreech> coty: something is up
<Bonhomme> OneLander: see I knew there was a trick
<stdin> willie: it's the feisty support channel, so yeah
<Blu3> heheh, i feel your pain :)
<coty> daskreech: hmm?
<Bonhomme> OneLander: next error: "mount: block device /dev/sdb3 is write-protected, mounting read-only" ;p
<coty> daskreech: i swear i did nothing wrong
<coty> daskreech: lol
<willie> stdin: thanks bye
<coty> daskreech: please theres nothing up
<OneLander> Bonhomme: you may need to run a fsck against the filesystem.  do you see anything in /var/log/messages that says anything about the drive?
<DaSkreech> coty: go to terminal one (Alt+Ctrl+F1) login and type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<coty> ok
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<OneLander> Bonhomme: you may evern trying running 'dmesg' from a konsole and see if anything jumps out at you
<Bonhomme> OneLander: hooahh "sdb: Current: sense key: Aborted Command Additional sense: Scsi parity error"
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hello
<Bonhomme> OneLander: sigh = very yes
<Bonhomme> OneLander: ok is there a trick to fsck too?
<Bonhomme> OneLander: I need to be single user mode right?
<Bonhomme> (just quietly, I cannot _believe_ how many seemingly unrelated problems this is racking up)
<LeeJunFan> Bonhomme: yeah, to fsck root you need to be in single.
<LeeJunFan> Bonhomme: but that's a hw level error, not fs.
<Bonhomme> easiest way todo that in kubuntu? last time I used SU mode was back when grub was like, pre-alpha, and I remember how to do it in lilo ;p
<OneLander> Bonhomme: yes you will want to be in single user mode, or boot up with the Kubuntu Live CD and run fsck <hard drive device (/dev/hda1)
<OneLander> Bonhomme: if you do not want it to ask anything and just fix it then run 'fsck -a <device>'
<LeeJunFan> !single
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OneLander> Bonhomme: look at man fsck to get some more tips
<OneLander> Bonhomme: you can drop into single user mode by type 'telinit 1'
<Bonhomme> OneLander: you know the definition of torture? "man: can't create a temporary filename: Read-only file system" ... it's TAUNTING me
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: How are you?
<Bonhomme> I'm going to google for the manpage... we'll how it like that
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, not bad and you?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: flu
<OneLander> Time for sleep, have to go play with some server racks tomorrow moring at work
<Bonhomme> OneLander: enjoy
<Bonhomme> time for single user mode for me.
<OneLander> Bonhomme: good luck!
<DaSkreech> coty: had to restart the computer?
<coty> daskreech: it restarted my computer
<DaSkreech> What?
<DaSkreech> I'm severely puzzled
<coty> um it restarted my computer
* coty laughs
<DaSkreech> as in all the way to bios?
<coty> daskreech: no it messes up everything then i have to restart
<DaSkreech> it told you shutting down and shut it down then started it back up?
<DaSkreech> coty: define messes up everything?
<coty> daskreech:like i can't get beck to were i am now
<coty> daskreech: i have an idea
<coty> daskreech: remote connection
<DaSkreech> Could you get to the terminal at Alt+Ctrl+F1 ?
<coty> yes
<DaSkreech> Then why didn' you use irrsi? :-)
<DaSkreech> hi leileilol
<coty> can we do remote conection
<coty> that might help
<DaSkreech> I can't
<coty> why
<DaSkreech> Double bnatted double firewalled
<leileilol> nihao
<coty> your on linux
<DaSkreech> Yep
<coty> why would you need that
<DaSkreech> I can ssh into you
<LeeJunFan> coty: next time that happens try switchgin to tty1 then back to 7, ctrl-alt-f1 ctrl-alt-f7
<coty> what
<DaSkreech> coty: Not me Network admin and the Network admin above them
<coty> oh
<LeeJunFan> coty: sometimes that works for me, but then my gfx only ever get that way when switching in the first place anyway.
<coty> weird
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Yeah that's what I'm trying to get him to realise :)
<bernhard> test the kirc
<DaSkreech> coty: So why didn't you use irssi and login here?
<coty> i forget the command
<coty> I forgot what are we trying to do
<coty> lol
<DaSkreech> coty: I'm trying to teach you not to reboot the computer :)
<coty> LOL
<coty> ok
<DaSkreech> coty: Ok remember irssi?
<coty> well its no problem it only takes 2 mins to reboot
<coty> ok
<DaSkreech> coty: do you know irc slash commands
<DaSkreech> >
<DaSkreech> ?
<coty> sudo irrsi -c irc.freenode.com
<DaSkreech> You don't need the sudo
<coty> ok
<DaSkreech> in fact please don't use it
<coty> alright
<DaSkreech> Alright jump to terminal one and login there
<DaSkreech> To get back here you can alt+ctrl+F7
<DaSkreech> In case you forget how to join
<freeza^> whats the package name for qt?
<coty> daskreech: its not letting me go to irc
<DaSkreech> coty: What is it saying?
<DaSkreech> It opens?
<coty> no such command
<DaSkreech> but no one is saying anything?
<DaSkreech> two ss not two rr
<DaSkreech> coty: Do you know tab completion?
<coty> ok it is working
<DaSkreech> coty: do you know tab completion?
<coty_> hello
<coty_> im in the terminal
<coty_> daskreech: now what
<DaSkreech> coty_: Cool :-)
<DaSkreech> press Alt+ctrl+F2 and login
<DaSkreech> then come back here (F1)
<coty_> daskreech: feels weird
<coty_> daskreech: ok
<DaSkreech> coty_: Yeah but it's very useful
<matrix> DaSkreech: why don't you teach him to use screen ;)
<DaSkreech> matrix: one step padawan
<coty> ok back
<matrix> DaSkreech: but be careful the dark side is tempting
<jamie> hello, i have recently got 3d hardware accelleration working, and want to install compiz. could anyone help me with this?
<DaSkreech> coty: not here silly
<coty> were?
<DaSkreech> coty: the other one
<DaSkreech> F1
<coty> ok
<coty_> back
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jamie> thx
<DaSkreech> coty_: Ok so your GUI got messed up because of beryl :) You can come here and login for help
<coty_> Is compiz like beryl
<DaSkreech> Yes
<coty_> ah
<coty_> cool
<coty_> does it work better
<DaSkreech> coty_: paitence :)
<coty_> i just want a desktop cube
* coty_ crys
<DaSkreech> So you can come here and get help without any gui
<coty_> ok
<DaSkreech> You can also login at Alt+ctrl+F2 like I showed you
<coty_> yea
<matrix> what is considered more stable at the moment beryl or compiz?
<DaSkreech> Now want to restart the GUI without restarting the Computer?
<coty_> ok
<LeeJunFan_> matrix: compiz
<DaSkreech> Probably beryl
<poningru> hehe
<LeeJunFan_> matrix: although I like and run beryl because it's got more glitter.
<DaSkreech> Doesn't matter since they are probably going to merge
<LeeJunFan_> and it's better with kde - no gnome deps, and a nice config util.
<DaSkreech> coty_: Ok now to test to see if someting is very broken
<coty_> I't will make me so happy when i can use beryl
<coty_> how
<DaSkreech> coty_: go to terminal 2 and type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and come back here
<LeeJunFan_> yeah, My beryl crashes a few times a day, but it's not a showstopper, I just tell beryl manager to restart the window manager and it comes back.
<coty_> ok let me write it down
<coty_> were is a pen when you need it
<LeeJunFan_> well normally this is where I suggest knotes, but that wont' be very helpful :)
<DaSkreech> coty_: You can always pop back over here and ask
<coty_> ok back
<freeza^> anyone know the name of the package for kde headers?
<coty_> i reset
<matrix> i read about installing beryl by including http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org into your apt sources. but beryl seems also to excist on the ubuntu mirrors. is it more stable to use ubuntu's own packages? are they older? or are they stability tested before integrated into the distro?
<coty_> DaSkreech: now what is the next step
<Jucato> freeza^: kdelibs4-dev
<freeza^> ahh ok cool thx
<DaSkreech> coty_: press Alt+Ctrl+F7 and confirm that the GUI is gone and come back here
<coty_> DaSkreech: it takes me no were
<DaSkreech> coty_: good
<DaSkreech> coty_: go back to terminal 2 (F2) and press up. Change stop to start
<coty_> ok
<DaSkreech> press enter
<Jucato> matrix: Beryl is in the Ubuntu repositories only if you're on Feisty already. Whether it's more stable or not, I don't know. The only assurance is that the Beryl from the repositories have been built on Ubuntu and by Ubuntu's packagers
<coty_> ok
<coty_> did that
<coty_> its starting
* Jucato doesn't know if those Ubuntu packagers are also the ones of made teh beryl packages before
<DaSkreech> coty_: Neat :-)
<coty_> yeap
<coty_> kubuntu gets better and better
<DaSkreech> coty_: log back in and see if You can remember all of that now :)
<coty_> ok
<matrix> i wish linux could unite on one stable 3d desktop base. for a long time linux was way ahead of windows together with mac os. now it looks to me windows is catching up while linux 3d desktop hasn't reached a stable state yet. imho
<LeeJunFan_> matrix: they are.
<LeeJunFan_> matrix: beryl and compiz are merging, of course we are still stuck with aiglx and xgl for now.
<coty> daskreech: now you want me to redo everything
<genii> matrix Remember first always that it is a labour of love
<genii> and not money
<DaSkreech> coty: one thing first
<DaSkreech> let me teach step two to make your life better
<coty_> ok
<DaSkreech> matrix: You worry too much
<DaSkreech> coty_: joker :-)
<Linux_Galore> matrix: they have, compiz and beryl have merged/ing
<DaSkreech> coty_: come back to the GUI
<coty_> why
<coty_> daskreech: and what does matrix mean
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: they have merging huh?
<coty_> daskreech: windows is not better
<DaSkreech> coty_: he speaks ofwhat he does not know :)
* NightBird sighs
<matrix> with kde and gnome the competing projects challenge each other while both are feasible
* coty_ crosses arms
<DaSkreech> matrix: OSS is slow
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: yeah both projects are now in the process of merging the code
<DaSkreech> matrix: It will win though
<matrix> with xgl aiglx i don't see a stable one yet :(
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: Since when?
<coty_> what is mergin
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> coty_: They are working together
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: notice went out this week
<coty_> with what
<coty_> combining gnome with kde
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: that they were talking about it
<coty_> or something
<matrix> DaSkreech: don't you think OSS  is replaced by alsa
* genii considers the package developers' urge to merge
<DaSkreech> coty_: Not happening anytime soon :)
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: no they are doing it
<DaSkreech> coty_: get back to the GUI
<coty> ok back
<DaSkreech> coty: open a Konsole
<coty> ok
<coty> now?
<DaSkreech> alright do you know about tab completion ?
<LeeJunFan_> well beryl svn hasn't been updated since 0.2.0 was released.
<coty> you mean <tab><tab>
<DaSkreech> !tab | coty. For an easy life
<ubotu> coty. For an easy life: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaSkreech> coty: Yup
<coty> ok
<coty> yes i do
<coty> lol
<coty> im learning something
* coty does not think he is so stupid after all
<matrix> DaSkreech: is OSS coming back with feisty?
<DaSkreech> ok so you can sudo /etc/in<tab><tab> if you don't remember the full path
<DaSkreech> matrix: Quite possibly
<coty> what is oss
<matrix> coty: sound system of linux
<DaSkreech> Sound server
<coty> oh
<coty> ok daskreech i got a list
<DaSkreech> it.d :)
<coty> hmmm?
<DaSkreech> same thing for irrsi
<matrix> DaSkreech: is it because of that that i have an OSS device again after upgrading to feisty. and my skype has trouble?
<DaSkreech> If you don't remember the name try ir<tab><tab>
<DaSkreech> matrix: Possibly :-)
<DaSkreech> I'm not the greatest in the politics of UNIX style sound
<matrix> DaSkreech: is there a reason why? i thought OSS is deprecated?
<matrix> DaSkreech: ah okay
<coty> ok
<coty> did that
<DaSkreech> That is the idea but some zombies won't die
<coty> just a q should i try other linux's
<matrix> DaSkreech: so let's put them under one big umbrella corp
<DaSkreech> coty: so if you know that you have an application but you can't recall the exact name just know tab is your friend
<DaSkreech> matrix: Phonon! :)
<coty> ok
<DaSkreech> coty: Yes after
<coty> yes after what
<DaSkreech> after you are comfortable in at least one
<coty> ok
<coty> well i have to get a burner first
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Weekend?
<coty> and im going to get a new hd
<coty> yeap
<coty> the computer im getting has one
<coty> the hd in it is bad though
<coty> Some one said i could get 1 terabyte for 300 dollors
<coty> is this trus
<coty> ture
<DaSkreech> I'd guess no
<hitmanWilly> coty: maybe one that breaks after 3 mos
<coty> lol
<coty> Well they said there at bestbuy
<coty> for 300 to 500
<coty> but could you imagin that much memory
<coty> and one of my friends friends computer has 50 gb of ram
<zxdsl> 50gb?
<coty> yea that is what he tolled me
<Hrontore> umm can some one help me with installing binary driver for ati radeon 9600?
<hitmanWilly> coty: he's BSing you
* DaSkreech has a bridge in San Fran I wanna sell you :)
<coty> i thought so
<philphoto> ok, i'm trying to run sudo gedit /etc/hosts but get a command not found
<hitmanWilly> modern mobos wont support near that much
<zxdsl> a desktop pc with 50gb ram? seems unlikely... must be a server or servers....
<coty> he works for a big company
<DaSkreech> philphoto: try kdesu kate /etc/hosts
<hitmanWilly> well, if its a server, maybe...
<philphoto> ah, using the wrong txt editor.  thx
<DaSkreech> philphoto: And use kdesu
<zxdsl> 50gb to run aterm :)
<LeeJunFan> friend of mine works for a video server company that uses 128 way processor systems.
<hitmanWilly> precognitive tab completion
<philphoto> I get error bad device invalid or unitialized input device 169
<philphoto> and a bunch of other code
<philphoto> failed to open device
<zxdsl> hitmanWilly, heh.
<coty> how can i make it were i have 1 moniter hooked to two pc's
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: as long as it can solve bug 1 before you address it
<DaSkreech> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Dumb
<DaSkreech> !find kvm
<ubotu> Found: ikvm, libikvm-native
<philphoto> any ideas?
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto ignore them as long as a dialog asking for your password comes up
<DaSkreech> philphoto: No kate?
<jamie> OMG!!! Beryl is soo cool! I just installed it and it works great! I love Linux!
<coty> shut up
<philphoto> I have kate
<coty> lol
<freeza^> hey who was the one trying to get an html editor?
<philphoto> are you saying do the edit in kate, not terminal?
<coty> i want beryl so dont brag
<coty> lo
<coty> ol
<philphoto> no password diaglogue came up at all.  konsole hung open and I had to close it.
<coty> ol
<coty> lol
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: hit alt + f2 for the run command to come up type "kdesu kate /etc/hosts" and hit enter
<jamie> coty: do u have 3d accel working on ur box?
<coty> i have no idea
<coty> that's the problem
<philphoto> I'm trying to attemp faster app starts by using this: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/performance-tip-for-ubuntu-edgy-and.html
<coty> i dotn know my computers hardware
<coty> all i can say is it is 7 years old
<LeeJunFan> coty: lspci
<coty> LeeJunFan: what
<jamie> coty: if u type glxinfo and look for the Direct Rendering line it will say yes or no, that is if the accell is working
<philphoto> sonofhteclayr: all it did was disappear.  maybe it's trying to open still...
<DaSkreech> freeza^: thev
<coty> i dont have direct rendering
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: getting rid of ipv6 and making the internet faster?
<philphoto> damn, still having these problems.
<jamie> yeah, 7 years is old :-)
<philphoto> I just want my computer faster
<coty> yep
<freeza^> i just read some stuff about kompozer and hear its very good
<coty> but cant i get it to work on my computer anyway
<philphoto> it's taking up to 20 seconds to open apps
<philphoto> I've been beating my head against a wall for 3 days with this problem.
<philphoto> I'm on my 3rd install of kubuntu.   all of them on fresh, good hd's
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: in konsole "sudo nano /etc/hosts"
<coty> i have beryl installe
<coty> d
<coty> I just cant figure out how to make it work
<philphoto> got it.
<philphoto> thanks
<zxdsl> philphoto, did you try to install "server" first and proceed from there
<jamie> !compiz > coty
<Hrontore> I've tried installing binary driver for my ati vid card and fglrx still doesn
<Hrontore> t work
<jamie> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jamie> coty: http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez
<philphoto> dang.  mine already appears to be as the page recommends I make it:
<philphoto> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<philphoto> 127.0.1.1       philphoto-desktop
<philphoto> zxdsl: no, what would that do?
<coty> jamie: before i go there what is it
<jamie> coty: info about direct rendering and beryl
<coty> ok
<coty> sweet
<coty> firmware 3.30 has been decrypted
<coty> for psp
<philphoto> taking two minutes to load adept
<philphoto> jsut still too slow...
<DaSkreech> freeza^: It's the hack of Nvu
<freeza^> is it better?
<philphoto> is there a better install/driver for ATI cards than the one uboto points out?
<philphoto> I've tried going through that & all it leads me to do is format another drive & start over.
<philphoto> daily loading up of linux is not what I had in mind.  still looking for an answer to the slow issue...
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: try using a different desktop environment like xfce or for really good performance fluxbox or openbox
<philphoto> I want to get this taken care of before I configure all the stuff I had on my last two installs
<philphoto> sonoftheclayr:  why is that?
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: they use less resources
<philphoto> I have 4GB ram and a 3.4GHz cpu.
<philphoto> it's not a memory issue
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: okay, i have no idea
<philphoto> is there a better way to configure my graphics card to crank more speed out of my machine?
<philphoto> I'm not doing ANY 3d processing
<philphoto> I just need info to flow fast
<DaSkreech> freeza^: than Nvu? yes than Composer? maybe not
<freeza^> ahh ok
<freeza^> wait composer as the one that comes with seamonkey?
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: i
<sonoftheclayr> m sorry but i can't help you, try some other means of support or hope that someone knows how to help
<philphoto> how do I kill amarok in konsole?  it's just frozen.  i tried to add a song to playlist & it's done.
<philphoto> thanks
<sonoftheclayr> killall amarok
<philphoto> "no process killed"
<philphoto> oh my goodness.
<philphoto> this never ends.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: is the amarok window open?
<philphoto> it terminated after 4 minutes.
<philphoto> this is just par for the course, lately
* CaptainApathy was going to suggest looking up the id using ps aux, and then killing the id
<philphoto> no, it went away.  but this is the state of my computer always right now.
<philphoto> S   L   O   W
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: try a reboot? i find that flushes out the system and makes it faster when i leave my laptop on for too long
<metalluver> Hi could anyone help me install my vid card and get beryl working on here?
<philphoto> and I got into linux for it's speed over windows when using some os the apps that I need to use
<philphoto> I guess.
<philphoto> while i'm there, I'll check on BIOS.  anyone know what I might want to look for which might affect my speed?
<sonoftheclayr> metalluver: what sort of video card?
<metalluver> nividia
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: while your at it run memtest86+ from the gub menu, you might have a memory defect
<philphoto> that takes 6 hours.
<philphoto> I just ran it last night
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: everything was fine?
<philphoto> there's nothing wrong
<philphoto> I'll run it while I'm at work tomorrow.
<philphoto> but this is seriously way slower than any live CD distro I've tried lately.
<philphoto> which is so disappointing.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: have you tried a different distro on the same computer? maybe you messed it up somehow
<philphoto> I started with ubuntu then installed kubuntu desktop.  it worked ok.
<sonoftheclayr> metalluver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia also try the #ubuntu-effects channel
<philphoto> I did a fresh kubuntu install on a better, faster hd two days later & it ran great
<philphoto> then I wanted to calibrate my monitor so I tried hooking up my ATI graphics card & it started sucking really bad.
<philphoto> and the GC WAS installed with the correct driver & all.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: graphics card problem? have you tried removing the card or changing the driver kubuntu uses?
<philphoto> so last night a few folks on here had me try some different things & there were so many changes that I wanted to start fresh & here I am.
<SilentDis> hello interweb :)
<sonoftheclayr> SilentDis: Greetings, we come in peace
<philphoto> different fast drive, new kubuntu install + feisty.
<SilentDis> sonoftheclayr: as I've already stolen all your source code, your intentions are meaningless.  oh wait...
<SilentDis> lol
<philphoto> removing the card?  uh, no.  I do believe that I need that.
<metalluver> sonoftheslayr: Im in kubuntu.is it okay that i use this guide?
<AdamKili> how do i use the ln command to link the cdrom drive with a directory on my hard disk? i can't figure it out
<sonoftheclayr> metalluver: yeah, it's kubuntu is essentially the same as ubuntu, the only difference is the desktop environment used
<metalluver> Okay
<sonoftheclayr> metalluver: just use kate instead of gedit
<ceros> will there be a kubuntu fiesty install cd for the playstation 3?
<g4h> hey folks, got a quick question. what are the general processor / ram requirements for the kde interface? i'm runnin a 400mhz/160M ram
<Linux_Galore> ceros: its just the ppc version
<Linux_Galore> PS3 = PPC
<metalluver> sonoftheclayr:what would I use instead of synaptic package manager
<SilentDis> g4h: i have ubuntu (gnome/metacity) running on a P3 500 w/ 384mb, and it's a bit slow.  KDE is a little less resource intensive.. but the min requirements for ubuntu/kubuntu are still 256mb ram.  I'd recommend checking out xubuntu (XFCE interface), minimum requirements are 64mb ram (got it on a laptop with 64m right next to me, works fine) :)
<sonoftheclayr> metalluver: adept
<AdamKili> g4h: i think those would probably be good enough, but if it's to slow you could always use xfce (xubuntu) it's a simpler desktop environment and would run better on slower machines
<ceros> ok
<ceros> well i got confused since there was a playstation 3 install cd for ubuntu
<ceros> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/beta/
<Linux_Galore> I dare say someone will just do a light weight xfce PS3 only distro soon
<ceros> actually there is
<g4h> yeah, this machien was already on xubu, thought i'd give kde a whirl on the next install, so thought i'd ask
<g4h> heh
<DaSkreech> freeza^: was
<g4h> also, does konq have integrated network browsing?
<ceros> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.04/beta/
<ceros> there it is
<AdamKili> well i don't know the exact requirements. aren't they somewhere on the _ubuntu website
<AdamKili> ?
<DaSkreech> freeza^: it's the same name given to Nvu 2
<SilentDis> g4h: :)  xfce is very nice for slim hardware.  I'm surprized at how snappy the little lappy is with it.  does good as a chatbox/download box :)
<DaSkreech> freeza^: very confusing
<freeza^> ahh ok
<sonoftheclayr> metalluver: also look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<philphoto> is amarok buggy in feisty?
<DaSkreech> philphoto: your memory timings may be messed up
<philphoto> I tried to update it to support MP3's & it just closed
<ceros> Linux_Galore, was that what you were looking for?
<SilentDis> philphoto: I haven't had problems myself... it's cataloging an 80gb MP3 collection, and seems fine... what issues are you having?
<philphoto> I haven't gotten into memory timing
<g4h> does konq have integrated network browsing?
<poningru> ofcourse
<philphoto> SilentDis:  it's SLOW.
<philphoto> way slow
<g4h> well wanted to make sure, because thunar was lacking in that dept
<g4h> hehe
<SilentDis> philphoto: system specs?
<poningru> just got protocol://address
<Linux_Galore> ceros: no, Ive seen a PS3 specific distro, they only work on porting apps to the PS3
<Ryiel> I use xmms for playing mp3.
<ceros> oh
<lewis> how do I run flash plugins with konqueror
<AdamKili> so does anyone know how i use the ln command to link the cdrom drive (/dev/cdrom) with a directory on my hard disk (/myth/video)? i can't figure it out
<philphoto> P4 3.4GHz EE, 3+GB RAM
<Buddha|> g4h - That's because Thunar is only a file manager, whereas Konqueror is a file manager/web browser/file viewer/ad nauseum
<Linux_Galore> ceros: the kernel has no overhead for anything thats not supported by the PS3 platform so its pretty compact
<Ryiel> I love feisty, 88 updates every day :D
<SilentDis> philphoto: you're well above what I have... how large of a library are you accessing, are there remote disks involved?
<AdamKili> it keeps saying: ln: creating hard link './cdrom' to '/dev/cdrom': Invalid cross-device link
<Buddha|> Ryiel - hehe.  I'm up to 237 in just three or four days
<philphoto> the problem with amarok is new.  my library is about 40GB MP3
<DaSkreech> g4h: If you had asked does konqui have? I probably would have answered yes
<philphoto> on an external IEEE 1384 drive
<philphoto> has worked perfectly with my last two distro installs.
<Ryiel> upgrading to feisty took hours :(
<philphoto> it mounts fine right now.
<Linux_Galore> Ive got the latest stable version of Amarok with a huge mp3 collection with zero issues
<lewis> how do I run flash plugins with konqueror
<SilentDis> philphoto: is the sound 'jittery'?  does it just take a while to queue up files?  i'm trying to narrow things down :)
<Ryiel> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Buddha|> Ryiel - it took all day on my G4 iBook
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<sonoftheclayr> Ryiel: i'm upgrading now. 793 packages
<philphoto> I haven't even listened to anything with amarok because I can't open any files with it
<Ryiel> Buddha|: I just did not want to say the whole day :D
<Ryiel> I think apt-get is the best to use
<Linux_Galore> Amarok 2.0 will be interesting they have added video support for music videos
<Eruantalon> Anyone having problems with Kopete taking ages to load?
<SilentDis> philphoto: I'd say first make sure you have MP3 support installed... do other programs play mp3s on your box?  if so, which ones?
<ceros> one last question, when trying to run kubuntu on a very small resolution, is there a way to scroll through the entire desktop the same way you scroll through a webpage?
<ceros> like say on a pda
<Ryiel> Linux_Galore:  No, but sometimes it cannot connect to the msn network. I have to restart it
<Linux_Galore> Ryiel: nothing suprises me with msn their network uses so much broken code its a joke
<lewis> lol
<Ryiel> but it used to work!
<SilentDis> ceros: you could set a 'virtual' screen resolution for x, and it would 'scroll' up and down, or left/right.  I know it's possible, but I can't for the life of me remember how it's done.  for a 'native' res of like 640x480, you'd set to 640x960 or some such.
<philphoto> I just installed this distro with the feisty upgrade & just finished it a few minutes ago.
<Linux_Galore> Ryiel: well go tell msn to stop fsking around with their api and using none documented IE only standards
<philphoto> I don't know what new apps might use MP3
<SilentDis> philphoto: if it's an absolute fresh install... you probably need to install mp3 support.
<SilentDis> !mp3 | philphoto
<ubotu> philphoto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ceros> so it would be called a "virtual resolution" right?
<lewis> man
<Jucato> actually, if philphoto is on Edgy or Feisty, the script to install the MP3 codec will run once he tries to play an MP3
<SilentDis> ceros: yes, something like that.  I am not 100% sure, and I've not done it myself.  only ran across a mention of it one time a LONG time ago, and can't remember specifics.  sorry i'm not more help :(
<metalluver> sonoftheclayr: how do I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SilentDis> metalluver: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<philphoto> yeah, it tries to run, and I hear the chime for the alert, but I don't get to choose to install it!
<philphoto> see, my last 6 days with Linux have been nothing but doing this kind of stuff.  trying to make things work.
<philphoto> how can i uninstall amarok & then do a fresh re-install?
<SilentDis> philphoto: just remember, windows knowledge != linux knowledge.  we're happy to help though, but it DOES have a learning curve associated with it :)
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: that's not the point :)
<philphoto> I understand.
<Linux_Galore> philphoto: use the package manager, you remove apps the same way you install them
<intelikey> would someone drop this in a konsole for me please?                                     grep -Rwe "/bin/openvt" /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep -m1 -ie [a-z]  | cut -d'/' -f6 | cut -d'.' -f1
<philphoto> but learning curve or not, I could type out this message in morse to you just as fast
<philphoto> carrier pigeons can outrun my machine right now.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: paravisor?
<SilentDis> philphoto: most of the time, you don't need to uninstall things, just kill their configuration data in your home directory.  if you insist, though:  sudo aptitude remove --purge armarok && sudo aptitude install armarok
<philphoto> amarok not responding again
<Linux_Galore> philphoto: if your machines slow is means you dont have enough ram or maybe you should install the xubuntu-desktop
<philphoto> 4gb ram
<intelikey> DaSkreech ?
<chipbuddy> intelikey ok done
<intelikey> chipbuddy it said ?
<philphoto> I think amarok is buggy in this install.
<philphoto> that or my machine just sucks
<chipbuddy> umm... nothing
<sonoftheclayr> intelikey: i got nothing
<intelikey> hmmmm
<Buddha|> Do the Kubuntu mirrors have the latest version of Xfce, or would I need to add an Xubuntu mirror to get it?
<SilentDis> philphoto: aargh, totally forgot the dependancy handling of aptitude can bite you on uninstalls.  try this line:  sudo apt-get remove --purge armarok && sudo aptitude install armarok
<eilker> good morning people, i wanna delete one user (profile) from my pc, is "sudo deluser "user""  ok ?
<SilentDis> Buddha|: you can install the xfce environment using this command:  sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<philphoto> every app I have to close with terminate in the not responding dialogue
<philphoto> 5 days of pain doing this.
<SilentDis> Buddha|: there are no seperate repos for x/k/ed/ubuntu
<eilker> philphoto> what is its version ?
<philphoto> version?
<eilker> amarok's version
<Buddha|> SilentDis: I remember having to add a repo to my Xubuntu machine to get the latest version of KDE.
<SilentDis> Buddha|: if you're going for versions outside of the ones in the repo, then yes.  otherwise, the standard /etc/apt/sources.list is the same across all platforms, iirc.
<philphoto> have tried edgy and just upgraded to feisty.
<intelikey> ok try this.      basename `grep -Rwe "bin/openvt" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | cut -d':' -f1`
<intelikey> that should get it....
<philphoto> this is a fresh install.  I haven't done anyhting with it yet.  not added any apps because I want the slowness problem taken care of before I configure the environment to suit my use of it
<intelikey> i might have cut at the wrong point on the other string.
<sonoftheclayr> intelikey: console-tools.list
<intelikey> sonoftheclayr thank you.
<sonoftheclayr> intelikey always there to help
<moparisthebest> can anyone tell me how to stop kubuntu from automatically mounting my usb stick?
<moparisthebest> Im trying to format it, and you cant format it if it is mounted
<philphoto> system settings
<Buddha|> sonoftheclayr: Garth Nix fan?
<intelikey> ah requires "perl-base"  that's why i don't have it...
<moparisthebest> and I unmount it, and kubuntu immediatly mounts it again, its annoying as hell
<sonoftheclayr> Buddha|: YES! your the first person here to get it! lady friday's out and im gonna nag mum for it
<Buddha|> sonoftheclayr: heh.  I've actually only read the first book.  Have you heard the audiobook?  Tim Curry can *not* immitate a girl's voice.
<sonoftheclayr> Buddha|: haven't heard the audiobook but i have all but lady friday in the series
<Buddha|> sonoftheclayr: How many are there?  I only have the first three.
<intelikey> moparisthebest you are the first one i've see (that i recall right now) that "didn't" want it to be "more" automatic    besides me that is.       cat /proc/mounts  and umount the usb dir
<sonoftheclayr> Buddha|: there are five out but there will be 7
<intelikey> or  sudo umount `grep usb /proc/mounts`
<moparisthebest> got it, thanks intelikey :)
<intelikey> np
<philphoto> well, still no working system the way want.  not even close.
<philphoto> amarok is currently thinking (frozen) about installing mp3 support
<intelikey> that's temtorary btw next boot it's right back...
<moparisthebest> thats exactly what I wanted to happen intelikey :)
<moparisthebest> i just need to format the drive, and it wont let me if it is mounted
<intelikey> that's the reason i didn't point you at the init scripts moparisthebest
<philphoto> is there anywhere else for techy support?
<philphoto> not that you all aren't great, you've helped me a lot, but it's been almost a week & I'm still battling the same problem
<gdiebel> philphoto: what seems to be the problem?
<philphoto> it's  S L O W
* gdiebel doesn't feel like reading his backlog
<philphoto> i'm formerly philfo1 for those here who have dealt with my problem
<gdiebel> your desktop is s l o w ?
<moparisthebest> exactly what is slow philphoto ?
<philphoto> in a nutshell, I have the fastest processor I can stuff into my mobo and 4GB ram but the machine is horribly slow.
<moparisthebest> what is the processor?
<philphoto> 22 seconds to open up a konsole good enough?
<philphoto> 3.4GHz P4 E
<gdiebel> what video drivers? video performance seems to be most important in speed perception
<moparisthebest> and what video card?
<philphoto> ATI and the drivers are the issue I think
<philphoto> BUT
<gdiebel> 22 seconds?
<philphoto> yeah.
<moparisthebest> ive never had luck getting the proprietary ATI drivers to work
* dthacker wonders if philphoto has run memtest
<philphoto> amarok is still hanging right now
<philphoto> I ran memtest this morning
<gdiebel> that is unheard of. what does your process list show?
<philphoto> top shows barely anything running.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: you installed the proprietary ATI drivers?
<moparisthebest> did it just start happening recently? or has it always been like that?
<dthacker> philphoto: how many cycles and what were the results?
<philphoto> I have been on linux for 6 days now.
<philphoto> one of those days it worked well
<gdiebel> like ~1%? what about when you launch konsole, top spike then?
<philphoto> then I tried the ATI driver install & all went to hell
<gdiebel> I mean 22 secs, something must be happening
<moparisthebest> so it definitly was the ATI drivers that messed up the system then
<moparisthebest> did you try removing them?
<philphoto> yeah, but this feisty that I'm on right now is a fresh install.
<dthacker> last change that broke it was ATI,  you've found the problem, now you have to figure out how to remove it or work around it.
<philphoto> newly slicked drive, 80gb SATA
<philphoto> well, I'm a professional photographer & I need to be able to cal my monitor.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: so you removed the drivers and did a fresh install of feisty correct? or did you just upgrade to feisty?
<philphoto> just upgrade to feisty
<philphoto> no driver work yet
<dthacker> re-install.
<intelikey> ha ha   i've got it now.  openvt works just great  and i still didn't install perl    hehhe
<philphoto> re-install what?
<gdiebel> you are pro photographer? what do you plan on using for photo editing software. it is a bit lacking compared to macs
<moparisthebest> first try removing the drivers
<vontux> since the topic seems to be on video card drivers, has anyone had luck getting their tv-out to functionn on a dell latitude computer?
<philphoto> yeah, well my wallet is a bit lacking too
<moparisthebest> isn't GIMP a really good editor?
<philphoto> GIMP is really good.
<moparisthebest> i dont even try to edit graphics, its just what I heard
<philphoto> I used to be a photoshop snob, but I'm a convert
<dthacker> If you have already tried removing the drivers, and it did not work, then you may want to consider re-installing?
<gdiebel> philphoto: krita is making improvements in leaps and bounds as well
<moparisthebest> so you like GIMP better than photoshop philphoto ?
<eilker> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<philphoto> I JUST installed this kubuntu Feisty a few hours ago
* dthacker uses krita for the quick stuff, but it's docs are lacking
<philphoto> I'm not going to do it again.  that will be my FOURTH install in 5 days.
<philphoto> not happening
<moparisthebest> philphoto, did it work well after the fresh install?
<dthacker> philphoto: please don't think I'm being a pain, but did you completely re-install or did you upgrade?
<philphoto> GIMP has some tool options that are not quite up to snuff in PS as far as I'm concerned.
<gdiebel> philphoto: point of reference: I must have done like 10 installs in one week when I was running gentoo back in 2002
<philphoto> I started with a HD that had no data on it
<philphoto> then I used a very clean bbrand new ISO of Kubuntu
<moparisthebest> to be honest when i started with kubuntu I broke and reinstalled it at least 3 times in the first week :/
<philphoto> then I upgraded to feisty in hopes that it would improve my speed issues. as it's done for a few people
<dthacker> and you installed kubuntu.  did you pause to check things out before you put the ATI driver on again?
<philphoto> thanks, I guess I'm up there.
<moparisthebest> did it work well when it was freshly installed before you installed the ATI drivers philphoto ?
<dthacker> ^^^moparisthebests question
<philphoto> I haven't installed the drivers because THAT's where the fault started last time.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto: and you still have the same problem?
<philphoto> I was hoping to find someone who could offer some help before I really messed it up.
<dthacker> Is is slow after a generic Edgy install with no propietary drivers?
<moparisthebest> so you installed the drivers and then upgraded? or flat out never installed the drivers?
<philphoto> if it involves slow, I have that problem
<philphoto> never installed the drivers
<xtremox> ares
<philphoto> I have not installed the ATI drivers as of writing this right now & it works like krap
<moparisthebest> philphoto, i would suggest a quick easy test, boot from the livecd and see if it is fast or slow
<dthacker> philphoto, do you have a locoteam or a lug near you?
<philphoto> a what?
<philphoto> what would the live cd show me?
<dthacker> Linux User Group=LUG
<philphoto> ha ha ha, we have a Leica Users Grup that I belong to...
* xtremox .
<philphoto> I don't know about Linux though
<philphoto> why would a LUG help?
<dthacker> philphoto, what is your general location
<moparisthebest> philphoto, you have a livecd, its what you installed from right?
<philphoto> philadelphia, PA
<intelikey> back
<philphoto> yes
<moparisthebest> if a livecd worked great, it would mean you did something to mess up your install
<moparisthebest> in which case you would reinstall or try to fix it
<moparisthebest> if a livecd was painfully slow like yours is now, you would know it was a problem with kubuntu itself
<philphoto> what could I have done to mess it up?
<moparisthebest> installing drivers, changing a config file
<moparisthebest> installing a bad program even
<philphoto> but it's been like this with 2 distros, 3 installs on 3 separate drives.
<moparisthebest> itll only take a minute or two to boot to a livecd, thats why I would try it first
<philphoto> but I haven't installed anything right here & now since I did this recent install on this new HD
<philphoto> ok.
<philphoto> see you all soon.
<moparisthebest> ever had any other OSes on your computer?
<philphoto> windowsXP
<moparisthebest> and it ran fine? (for windows)
<intelikey> could i trubble someone to do#    basename `grep -Rwe "bin/loadkey" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | cut -d':' -f1`
<philphoto> my cpu was killer on xp.  I hated that OS, but it really ran well when it wasn't crashing because of a corrupt  or missing .dll
<philphoto> I hate windows.  I really love linux.
<philphoto> I want to use linux.
<philphoto> but I may be forced to go back to using the software of the beast if I can't get this running
<philphoto> at least it only cost me time
<sonoftheclayr> intelikey: missing operand
<moparisthebest> just try the livecd and then come back i guess :)
<philphoto> ok. see you in a few.
<intelikey> you don't have loadkeys installed....
<sonoftheclayr> intelikey: nice to know
<intelikey> i mean the executable i'm searching for the package name
<philphoto> before I do this, is there anything in BIOS I should be looking for to positively affect the performance?  I'm not going to overclock this machine.
<philphoto> I just want it working acceptably
<moparisthebest> thats why I asked about other OSes philphoto
<moparisthebest> i figured if you never tried anything else a bios setting could be messed up
<moparisthebest> but if XP ran fine linux should as well
<intelikey> you can try turning everything off in bios except the boot device
<philphoto> I DID just have to flash the BIOS a few days ago, but that was before I started with linux.  WinXP ran well for one day then I went with my first ubuntu install
<intelikey> if you bios is any good.......
<sonoftheclayr> intelikey: if you're looking for a package try packages.ubuntu.com
<moparisthebest> that could very well be the problem philphoto
<moparisthebest> a bad bios flash can do all sorts of unimaginable wierd things
<intelikey> sonoftheclayr yeah.... and how do you search for files inside those ?
<philphoto> I DID have kubuntu operating very well for a morning a few days ago.
<sonoftheclayr> intelikey: umm...
<philphoto> it was screaming fast
<philphoto> I really think the problem is the ATI driver
<Iwonder|too> whats the url for source list
<moparisthebest> philphoto, does your mobo have 2 default options? regular default and optimal default?
<moparisthebest> i had one once that had those 2 options
<philphoto> I'm nto sure.
<moparisthebest> and if i ever picked optimal everything got messed up
<philphoto> should I restore defaults?
<sonoftheclayr> intelikey: i got it! search for it on packages.ubuntu.com and click on the distro name that appears under the package, scroll down to the bottom and next to your architecture click [list of files] 
<philphoto> or look for regular default that is?
<moparisthebest> go ahead and try it I guess, cant hurt anything
<philphoto> right, right.  thanks.  see you in a few.
<intelikey> k
<DaSkreech> Night
<Iwonder|too> can someone direct me to a repository listing?
<moparisthebest> packages.ubuntu.com Iwonder|too
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<moparisthebest> thats a pretty nice tool, I didn't know it existed :)
<Iwonder|too> ty
<makuseru> where is a good place to DL fonts?
<intelikey> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lewix> how to install berly
<intelikey> ok windows keys working now...  i don't know what else to fix on this non-graphics box....
<adydas> edgy?
<eilker>  i wanna calculate my site bandwidth for a month, but i dont know how to do it ? for example , when i visit www.yahoo.com only first time (and its index , not surfing in it) , how can i know that how much kb that i downloaded ?
<lewix> adydas, yes sir
<adydas> lewix: use this
<adydas> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<adydas> worked perfect for me
<lewix> thnaks
<adydas> very easy and very few things you need to do
<adydas> it pritty much self installs
<moparisthebest> eilker, apt-get install wireshark
<lewix> adydas, I have an ati
<moparisthebest> lewix, what he linked you to is just if you have an nvidia video card
<eilker> <moparisthebest> already installed , let me open it, i forgot it
<adydas> ok anyone able to help me, i want to know the best way to format an external USB based harddrive to share between linux and windows OS
<makuseru> are the only fonts you can install MS True Type?
<adydas> oh i wasnt here to check yourcard type
<moparisthebest> lewix, to tell you the truth, I have installed beryl a few times
<adydas> there is an ATI version of the same thing
<moparisthebest> it always works on nvidia cards
<moparisthebest> and I have never gotten it to work on 3 different boxes running ATI cards
<makuseru> i have a nearly7 year old ATI card
<moparisthebest> but some people have, so just cross your fingers and go for it :)
<eilker> i810 works perfectly here
<makuseru> running beryl
<lewix> lol
<adydas> anyone, best way to mount and share a new usb ext harddrive
<lewix> well, I give it a try
<moparisthebest> did you follow any specific guide or something makuseru ?
<lewix> adydas, can you link me to that
<makuseru> no
<moparisthebest> adydas, i did it
<makuseru> i just edited my xorg, and installed beryl
<adydas> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI
<moparisthebest> you have a usb external harddrive and you want to access it from windows and linux adydas ?
<moparisthebest> what did you change in xorg makuseru ?
<adydas> i want to read and write from my pc, ( linux ) but i know i will need to to be read and write accessible from windows correct.
<DaSkreech> coty: Hey
<sonoftheclayr> adydas: use fat32
<coty> yea
<moparisthebest> adydas, it doesnt have to be read/writeable from windows if you dont want it to be
<intelikey> adydas you want vfat
<coty> DaSkreech: tought i was gone a
<moparisthebest> but you can use fat32, or ext2/3 with this driver in windows:
<DaSkreech> coty: aren't you gone?
<moparisthebest> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<adydas> its easyer to say writeable by both
<coty> DaSkreech: nope
<moparisthebest> that works great
<eilker> same here
<coty> DaSkreech: still htere
<adydas> is there a howto that i cant seem to google up that will guide me
<philphoto> ok, not speaking to you from the live CD like I expected.  defaults in BIOS reset boot device priority & I didn't catch it
<coty> here
<moparisthebest> how did it turn out philphoto ?
<DaSkreech> coty: Well I am :)
<philphoto> BUT
<adydas> ive tryed mkfs.vfat and stuff but failed
<DaSkreech> coty: good night
<adydas> i may be missing a step or doing somthing wrong
<philphoto> I don't know yet.
<coty> DaSkeech: oh good nich
<coty> night
<philphoto> there's a few errors lying around.
<moparisthebest> adydas, I just used qtparted
<DaSkreech> coty: YOu can use tab in here as well
<DaSkreech> das<tab>
<coty> cool
<philphoto> I got this on bootup: "KDesktop: The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly."
<coty> DaSkreech: nice feature
<DaSkreech> coty: very
<coty> DaSkreech: why did you not tell me berofe
<intelikey> adydas in linux when mounting vfat (includes all fat#'s) you need to use mount options to control the access  man mount  has all the details.     umask  fmask  dmask  uid gid     are all things you might want to look into.
<coty> befor
<DaSkreech> in Konversation it brings the name of the person who spoke last to the top of the list
<moparisthebest> never seen that error before philphoto :?
<eilker> !webalizer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webalizer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> coty: I like to see people miss me by >....< that much
<moparisthebest> ill brb, rebooting
<philphoto> I did once before
<eilker> !iptraf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptraf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coty> DaSkreech: you like what
<DaSkreech> coty: nothing just teasing
<coty> DaSkreech: you like it when people miss you
<coty> DaSkreech: lol
<lewix> the command gedit doesnt work on kubuntu, right?
<adydas> nope
<adydas> use kate
<philphoto> or nano
<adydas> gedit is for gome, kate is for KDE
<dthacker> vi works
<intelikey> anyone ever used    eflite    know if it's any good or not ?
<adydas> i prefer jed over nano for a non graphical editor
<sonoftheclayr> i've never heard of jed?
<adydas> its awsum
<sonoftheclayr> well, when i finish upgrading to feisty sometime tonight i'll install it
<adydas> http://www.jedsoft.org/images/jed1.png
<DaSkreech> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<DaSkreech> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<adydas> its the same as nano really but i think it looks a tad better
<dthacker> intelikey: no
<coty> DaSkreech:  it thought you were leaving
<DaSkreech> Shhhhh
<coty> DaSkreech: lol
<DaSkreech> If I cover my eyes they can't see me
<Jucato> DaSkreech:  you need help in kicking yourself out of the room to be able to sleep?:D
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No I'm considering what to shutdown for the upgrade
* genii chants : Boot DaSkreech Boot DaSkreech
<DaSkreech>  this is a high candidate
<DaSkreech> but since I'm here might as well give help :)
* Jucato remotely closes DaSkreech's Konversation
<philphoto> well folks, it's after 0200
<philphoto> i was hoping I could resolve this, but not today.
<intelikey> dthacker is that no you have not, or no it is not ?
<intelikey> recite wont cut it thats fo sho
<philphoto> maybe one day I'll be able to use this OS.
<dthacker> if that is the speech tool, no I have not
<intelikey> it's a speach tool
<dthacker> but it looks like fun
<intelikey> dthacker festival is good    but it requires perl unless i hack it.....
<dthacker> perl is good
* dthacker hugs perl
<intelikey> perl is AWOL on this box.
<Eruantalon> aawww
<moparisthebest> woohoo, it worked, i have a bootable linux OS on a usb key :)
<genii> yeah festival is good
<mervteck> Can anyone reccomend a game client for Wow style maps and loading style but FPS
* dthacker high fives moparisthebest
<philphoto> any way I could fix this error?:  "KDesktop: The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly."
<Eruantalon> How much would you pay to get an Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz instead of and Intel Core 2 Duo 1,83 Ghz?
<moparisthebest> thanks dthacker :P
<intelikey> actually i think i coart marsheled it and gave it a dishonerable discharge
<philphoto> that's cool mopar.
<Eruantalon> I am trying to decide what to put in my laptop...
<ubuntu> can somebody give me a refresher course on partition please
<moparisthebest> Eruantalon: is that the 6300 or the 6400?
<intelikey> ^5
<moparisthebest> I think I paid $20 more
<intelikey> :)
<Eruantalon> T5600 and T7200
<moparisthebest> oh yea, mobile processors
<eilker> !webalizer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webalizer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moparisthebest> I dont know much about them
<mervteck> correction! Can anyone reccomend a game engine thats open source for Wow style maps and loading style but FPS
<philphoto> I think I'm going to wind up running: sudo bridge-schuylkill /float/test
<ubuntu> <-- installing kubuntu off the live cd.. i dont have a partition right now, and i wanna save my backup space from windows
<moparisthebest> i paid $20 more for a 1.83 to 2.0 upgrade on a regular core 2 duo
<moparisthebest> conroe core
<Eruantalon> moparisthebest: So maybe a mobile is allowed to be a bigger pricehop?
<dthacker> eilker: http://www.mrunix.net/webalizer/   Go in peace and serve the stats
<moparisthebest> are things faster at all philphoto?
<moparisthebest> how much is the pricehop Eruantalon? and where are you buying it from?
<philphoto> I never got to boot with teh CD.  I was wanting to work the "KDesktop: The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly."  problem
<dthacker> mervteck: have you poked around sourceforge?
<eilker> dthacker> thanx
<dthacker> eilker: np
<moparisthebest> is your system faster now though philphoto?
<mervteck> kinda but the search settings on source forge are a bit off track
<philphoto> no
<ubuntu> can somebody please tell me the boot / swap / root partition types and sizes please
<moparisthebest> i wouldnt worry about any other problems until you get the insanely slow speed to get faster
<philphoto> well, I was wondering if that would affect it at all
<dthacker> ubuntu: i use 200mb for /boot, 2x Ram for swap, and give the rest to root
<ubuntu> ext2..3 i dont know what types
<philphoto> I'll boot up with teh CD now
<lewix> oh shit
<adydas> can qtparted do vfat ( or can windows use EXT3 to read and write? )
<intelikey> yuch...  recite -help   requires  "more"  pager     dubble yuch
<genii> ubuntu ext3 should be fine except swap partition should be swap
<dthacker> ubuntu: I use ext3 for servers, and whatever ubuntu installs for desktops
<lewix> adydas, I did it while Im not using gnome
* intelikey purges recite from his clean box and washes his hands.
<lewix> should I continue?
<moparisthebest> adydas: windows can read/write to ext2/3 perfectly
<adydas> wicked
<moparisthebest> i pasted you the link earlier, want me to find it again?
<Eruantalon> moparisthebest: Sorry. Konversation sorta died on me.
<Eruantalon> I am buying from zepto.dk the pricehop is 500 kr. thats about 86 $
<ubuntu> is /root extended?
<moparisthebest> yea, I dont like konversation, xchat is better imho
<moparisthebest> Eruantalon: I dont suppose you can order from newegg.com?
<dthacker> ubuntu, I usually make root a primary.  YMMV
<vontux> does anyone know if the 6.06 ubuntu version guide for tv-out will work on 6.10 ubuntu, this is the site with the guide : http://www.albertomilone.com/guides.html
<moparisthebest> they have the cheapest prices of anyone, but i dont think they deliver outside the usa :(
<intelikey> ubuntu   /root can be on any fs that supports extended file attributes.   the partition can be any or none.
<Eruantalon> moparisthebest: Well that would be a problem...
<dthacker> vontux: TIAS
<eilker> dthacker: is it non-gui ?
<lewix> adydas, I was following your link but apparently it's not for kubuntu
<moparisthebest> they could have changed it Eruantalon :S
<knubbe> "update manage has crashed" :/
<adydas> read down the bottom
<adydas> if its like the nvida one it has 2 parts i think
* intelikey goes to lagging...     doing a apt-get
<adydas> i made the same mistake starting at the top
<dthacker> eilker: I think I missed part of your question.  Is what non-gui?
<adydas> 80gb formated aas ext3 used 3.2gb??????? that right?
<ubuntu> ./boot label.. size =200mb then
<eilker> dthacker: realizer
<eilker> dthacker: sorry webalizer
<eilker> :)
<filemover> im trying to install debian etch on another partition using kubuntu as my base system ive run the debootstrap script and got this output http://pastebin.ca/417837 i submitted that to the people in debian an they told me to come here and as you guys what to do
<filemover> ask
<intelikey> ubuntu you only need a  /boot  partition if you intend to use an fs that the bios or boot loader may not be able to read
<dthacker> eilker: webalizer runs through your apache logs and builds some nice report pages and graphs
<intelikey> key word "need" you may want one...
<eilker> dthacker> what cache ? if the web site cached ?
<ubuntu> ok i got a partition with my music and such i want untouched (hda2) what do i do
<Blu3> gawk doesn't come installed by default on kubuntu?  that's almost criminal!
<moparisthebest> that is right adydas
<dthacker> eilker: webalizer reads the logs, whatever is logged it reports on.  cached or non-cached.
<moparisthebest> you always get screwed out of a bunch of space when you format :(
<lewix> adydas, so what should I do if I started the script already (for the first part)
<Eruantalon> Damn that Konversation
<Eruantalon> moparisthebest: That they don't deliver somewhere seems to be something that companies don't tout strangely :-)
<eilker> dthacker> thanx man
<Eruantalon> moparisthebest: Well anyway I would like to order from i danish company. That way I can go kick the butts when soemthing goes wrong.
<intelikey> Eruantalon contrarry to popular belief cursing a program will not improve it's quality nor performance.
<Blu3> i beat my monitor to make it work better
<adydas> lewix: well i formated and re isntalled
<adydas> but it was a new installation as it was so no loss
<moparisthebest> good point Eruantalon, you just may end up paying more
<lewix> adydas, damn there's no a second part
<dthacker> intelikey is right, look at all the stuff people say about windows.  It hasn't helped a bit
<lewix> adydas, formated what
<adydas> whats the link again
<adydas> let me have a read
<moparisthebest> one of my friends in australia built a computer identical to mine and spent $400 more on it :(
<lewix> adydas, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI
<moparisthebest> one of my friends in australia built a computer identical to mine and spent $400 more on it :(
<Eruantalon> intelikey, You might be right
<Eruantalon> Incidentally it just chrashed again so now I am on xchat
<moparisthebest> xchat owns :)
<Eruantalon> I think it is simply KDE thats on the fritz
<moparisthebest> i need to install it on here once I get the livecd to save my info
* dthacker is fond of KVirc
<intelikey> bx baby
<Eruantalon> Amarok, Kate and Kopete and Konqueror  won't start
<adydas> dam there appears to be naff all support for ati and beryl
<lewix> adydas, damn don't tell me I will have to format my linux partition just for that :\
<intelikey> Eruantalon feisty ?
<adydas> just uninstall anything you installed via apt
<Eruantalon> intelikey, yes
<Eruantalon> intelikey, I am looking for some stability (or a new laptop) so that I can get some work done
<intelikey> Eruantalon sounds like something they "might" be fixing.   check in  #ubuntu+1  the feisty channel
<Anonymous_> hello :)
<Eruantalon> intelikey, well there should be a kubuntu+1 channel....
<Blu3> eruantalon, i just rsynched my home dir, wiped the drive and reinstalled w/ herd 5.  kde got all futzed up yesterday
<intelikey> Eruantalon stability and pre-release (beta) software in the same breath ?     maybe a sanity check is in order...
<lewix> adydas, , how would I do that (please write my nickname whenever you talk to me)..it's confusing
<dthacker> Eruantalon: that's why my laptop is still on Dapper until next month
<adydas> lewix: apt-get remove packagenameyouinstalled
* intelikey want's a good solid house built on quick-sand too...
<lewix> adydas, i mean I don't know them
<Eruantalon> Blu3, So it is not just me?
<intelikey> it just don't happen that way.
<adydas> lewix: ill be right back
<lewix> adydas, ok
<Eruantalon> intelikey, I have no production systems though I do not Feisty for drivers etc...
<Eruantalon> not=need
<Blu3> no.  something broke.  strangely enough i've done a full upgrade since i finished my install, rebooted and everything still works
<Eruantalon> Does it work now?
<Eruantalon> intelikey, And what I was saying was that i wished that Feisty would be stable so I could use that. I do not plan in keeping my systems with the alpha software
<Blu3> everything works now
<ubuntu> thanks everybody that helped, i think i did it right >.< hope anyways
<K`zan> In compiling a kernel on a 32 bit O/S install when you have a 64 bit processor, is it safe to compile the kernel for the exact processor or should it be left as a 5/686?
<ubuntu> last time i did this it was in a more bios like environment, and i didnt care bout the hdd
<intelikey> k
<Eruantalon> Blu3, So if I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now and reboot maybe I will get my system back?
<dthacker> bbl
<Blu3> maybe
<Blu3> i chose to wipe and reinstall
<Eruantalon> Blu3, I will do that when I get my laptop. I need some computer while doing it. I am that addicted. Besides. Firefox, xchat and konsole still work fine so I should be good for now...
<Blu3> *nod*
<ubuntu> im installing on a laptop, i dont know if its relavent
<intelikey> Q. "what do linux users do ?"
<intelikey> A. "they install software."
<Eruantalon> How long time do you think that a laptop should be able to run on battery?
<ubuntu> 2 hours
<lewix> is there a way to uninstall any recent installation with one simple command
<Blu3> depends hugely on how you use it
<ubuntu> well mine does, it depends on he notebook
<Blu3> watching a dvd?  goes dead in < 2hrs.  typing code on it, it lasts me close to 4 hrs
<intelikey> and on the battery
<adydas> dang nabbit
<Blu3> lith-ion batteries should be kept on the charger whenever possible, they last far longer than discharge cycles
<adydas> why is somthign so simple so dam hard
* intelikey uses automotive batterys   
<intelikey> adydas what it is ?
<philphoto> ok, I'm back
<philphoto> no faster now than before.
<adydas> i just want to setup a external usb harddrive so it can be both read and wrote by windows / os
<adydas> windows / linux os
<ubuntu> just plug it into the cigerrete lighter
<intelikey> adydas you formated it vfat ?
<adydas> i used qtparted
<adydas> no vfat option :/
<philphoto> so running Kubuntu off the live CD is faster than my installed version
<adydas> ext2 3 and fat32
<intelikey> yuch
<AbortD> I SAY
<AbortD> BURN THEM FUCKIN PRISONS DOWN!
<Blu3> unless you use a 3rd party program, it should be fat32 or vfat
<adydas> fat32 was horrible as  i ended with 40% of a 80gb drive
<AbortD> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> yeah fat32 is vfat
<adydas> oh
<adydas> well that sucks
<filemover> mount -t vfat /dev/sd? /media/sd?
<adydas> i need to format and set up the drive first
<Blu3> i meat old dos fat/vfat  it's 3am, i should've gone to bed hours ago
<philphoto> so now wher should I go with the slow issue?
<knubbe> ran the upgrader once again. now it works.
<philphoto> try to do an ATI driver install?
<AbortD> i say mount +d vfatbitch /dev/analy
<__bill__> how do I mount a drive? like a USB mass storage drive?
<knubbe> and now its installing 1.3gb of packages. i suppose i can go back to sleep for an hour.
<Blu3> anyways.  my code compiles, i should be getting to bed
<philphoto> is anyone going to boot him?
<adydas> can i format it as fat without losing heaps of its capacatiy?
<AbortD> ok i will stop
<knubbe> __bill__: usb storage devices are often auto-mounted
<AbortD> i apologize
* AbortD bows t philphoto
<AbortD> to
<__bill__> well, when I had kubuntu installed before, it would pop up and ask me
<adydas> thats somthing i cant understand at all either knubbe my older external hard drive was   dod
<filemover> i think u have to edit the fstab so u can mount it
<adydas> but i dont know how it was setup ( used some wack firmware stuff of its own with onbaord lan etc )
<__bill__> but I just reinstalled Kubuntu yesterday, and now it only pops up for CDs
<intelikey> adydas use something besides gparted on it.  like if you need/want a partition  sudo cfdisk /dev/sda   (assuming sda)     and   sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda (or sda1 if you use a partition)
<__bill__> not any USB drives, including memory card readers and the such
<knubbe> __bill__: i noticed the same problem with the kubuntu 7.04 beta live cd. i thought it was just an issue with the cd.
<lewix> how can I format
<adydas> put the CD in
<adydas> and boot
<__bill__> well I was running 6.04 before
<__bill__> I'm at 6.10 now
<intelikey> filemover you "can" put entries in /etc/fstab  you don't have too.    mount /dev/device /media/mount/point
<adydas> does it have to be Vfat cant i use ntfs?
<knubbe> __bill__: ok. have you updated your 6.10?
<__bill__> what do you mean by update?
<knubbe> __bill__: latest patches etc.
<knubbe> __bill__: "full upgrade" in adept.
<__bill__> I guess not
<knubbe> __bill__: k-menu > system > adept. click "get updates" and then "full upgrade"
<__bill__> I just installed from the 6.10 DVD
<sonoftheclayr> adydas: ntfs isn't fully supported in linux
<filemover> no thats what i was saying
<filemover> for the present he could mount it
<filemover> but when he boots he wants it in the fstab
<intelikey> adydas you can use ntfs.   but you will have trubble.
<filemover> dont use ntfs
<filemover> get ntfs-3g
<adydas> wont do..
<filemover> and add that to the fstab
<philphoto> what is the safest bet for ATI driver installation?  the open source or the fglrx?
<adydas> hrmm the old mkfs vfat no work/dev/sdc1: No such file or directory
<Elendal> I have ubuntu server vmware image, but it lacks glibc man pages. What package should I install to get them?
<intelikey> adydas     sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<adydas> needed -I
<filemover> ntfs-3g will allow read and write to ntfs partitions
<intelikey> note the dot         ^
<knubbe> __bill__: and after you have upgraded your kubuntu, i suggest you reboot your computer, since there have been alot of updates since 6.10 was released. including kernel-updates.
<adydas> i just wanted the easyest possible way to use a usb harddrive via windows AND linux
<adydas> so i can transfer stuff to a mates pc, backup or what ever
<__bill__> hmmm
<__bill__> ok, this'll take a while
<__bill__> thanks
<intelikey> that would be making it vfat
<adydas> ok intelikey i done your way
<knubbe> "About 2 hours and 13 minutes remaining" :-/
<adydas> now how do i appropriatly fstab it or make it so it picks it up under linux on boot ( or plug in )
<intelikey> mount -o umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media/<something>
<intelikey> adydas ^
<filemover> add this line to the fstab     /dev/sd? /media/sd? vfat noauto,users,exec,umask=000,shortname=winnt,uid=knoppix,gid=knoppix 0 0  replacing the ? with whatever your device is in dev
<filemover> replace knoppix with your distro
<intelikey> of fstab ...    /dev/sdc1 /mount/point vfat defaults,umask=000 0 0
<genii> adydas Use ext3 filestsyem and the ext3 driver for windoze at fs-driver.org
<intelikey> maybe add  user,users  in the defaults section.
<adydas> omg genii that sounds like good news
<genii> adydas It's the simplest solution with the least fuss
<intelikey> genii how's that ?
<adydas> my issue is getting windows to reconise the drive at all
<intelikey> you have to install things on windows for that route ?
<genii> intelikey Because linux natively uses the ext3 so no special mucking with mount-mangling etc.
<intelikey> genii linux natively uses vfat also
<adydas> thats a point if i go to a mates house id need to visit fs-driver.org
<genii> adydas The driver fits on a floppy
<posingaspopular> adaptr, fs driver was weird though
<posingaspopular> because i duno wth to do when im in linux
<adydas> brb im going to try it out
<sonoftheclayr> adydas fat32 is supported by default
<intelikey> what box has a floppy drive these days ?
<posingaspopular> to show the files
<sonoftheclayr> intelikey exactly!
<coty> intelikey: Could you refesh my memory on upgrading without the cd
<genii> intelikey Well could use a usb key or a camera card whatever
<sonoftheclayr> yeah but you still have to install it
<intelikey> !upgrade | coty
<ubotu> coty: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<intelikey> genii good idea  he would need a usb key to get his usb key to work.....
<intelikey> :)
<genii> intelikey The main advantages to the fs-driver is no 4Gb file limit of vfat and no mount-manglin for mounting ntfs in linux
<genii> But whatever works :)
<intelikey> "mount-manglin" ?
<genii> intelikey Well, I mean nls= gid= etc etc
<intelikey> umask=000  is really hard....
<intelikey> and that's all you need to make linux treat vfat just like windows treats it.
<Eruantalon> wohoo. everything came back! I think my broken nfs-server was to blame. It seems that kde et al. can't handle not getting a response and just freezes
<genii> intelikey Pls note I said ntfs not vfat
<intelikey> but he made it vfat
<intelikey> :)
<coty> i forgot the dumb command again for editing sources
<genii> intelikey: If he already has a vfat partition then it's whatever works LOL I'm stating more as of a general strategy overall that fs-driver/ext3 partition makes the most sense
<intelikey> i agree i'd go ext# and force my friends to dl+install a driver before i'd make one of my drives ntfs...
<genii> Also the advantage is you can have DVD isos on it, vfat limit wouldn't allow that
<intelikey> fs not partition
<intelikey> but yea
<intelikey> coty  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<coty> thanks
<intelikey> i can always part them out and rejoin them...
<intelikey> split/join
<sonoftheclayr> if use rsync mirrors for apt would it work and use rsync properly?
<intelikey> i guess i should see if i can get the man pages accessable on this box.
<bott> ok, this is the guy that just had partition questions.. now i got it up and running w/o the cd
<bott> BUT my hd2 with music is now full of other stuff...
<[square] > Hello. Please may someone tell me a programm to convert avi in dvd? Thanks
<intelikey> hd2 ?   hda2 ?
<bott> did tey both get thrown together or what? (root, and my backup drive from windows)
<bott> yeah hda2 srry
<bott> ./media/hdamuhnami2
<bott> and that!
<bott> why does it do that
<intelikey> hda2 is second partition on hda      in a konsole do    sudo fdisk -l     to locate your partition  the numbering may have changed
<bott> ./media/hdamuhnami2 (was typed in as ./media/hda2) why did it throw in part of my IM nickname?
<bott> it only happens with the a key
<intelikey> irc client "nick completion"
<lewix> how do we rename file again?
<bott> mk how do i turn t off
<intelikey> mv oldname newname
<lewix> thanks
<intelikey> bott that would be client specific
<philphoto> how to save changes to xorg.conf?  I'm trying to save then exit & restart xserver
<intelikey> check it's menus
<pollyo> Anyone using a mceusb remote control with linux?
<intelikey> philphoto have to edit as root
<philphoto> I did
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto what text editor?
<philphoto> there's no menu at the bottom of this one
<philphoto> vim
<pollyo> I have lirc working and now I'm looking at irkick for kde.
<philphoto> I should have used nano
<Jucato> philphoto: press Esc, type :wq
<sonoftheclayr> don't worry about it just use nano next time
<bott> when i did my partitioning it was hda2 (fat32) and my windows partition (ntfs) i deleted the ntfs and made boot / swap / and rest root
<Jucato> philphoto: (include the colon ':')
<bott> if there being displayed together, how do i seperate them
<intelikey> philphoto on   [esc]  : wq
<philphoto> thanks!
<malte> hllo
<malte> hello
<sonoftheclayr> hi
<philphoto> I didn't put a space between : and wq, hope it didn't make a difference
<Jucato> philphoto: you really shouldn't :)
<intelikey> it didn't
<Jucato> :wq
<Jucato> no space
<philphoto> ah, good
<philphoto> that's what I did
<Jucato> :wq = save (write) and quit. :w = save only. :q! = quit without saving
<coty> intelikey: i put in this line of command and i get an error:  apt-get -s -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<intelikey> Jucato vi ignores a leading space
<Jucato> intelikey: true that
<intelikey> coty   grep ^' '     grep '^ '
<coty> intelikey: what is that suppose to mean
<pollyo> Anyone know the homepage for irkick?
<coty> oh
<pollyo> !irkick
<intelikey> coty also apt-get has to be ran as root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irkick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<philphoto> ok, I'm back
<coty> ok
<intelikey> coty means the shell will "bother"  ^' '   but not  '^ '
<philphoto> now lets see if the machine is slow.
<coty> how do i get into root
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<coty> could you write out the command
<intelikey> ok...
<clever[rev] > how would i go about uninstalling gnome and installing kde?
<philphoto> give me something to run that might stretch my computer's legs a bit
<sonoftheclayr> firefox maybe
<philphoto> konquerer work?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get -syu dist-upgrade
<coty> clever: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> i think that's what you want there coty
<coty> ok
<coty> thanks
<clever[rev] > coty: i'll give that a try once the updates are done installing
<intelikey> best i can tell out of your command string
<Kite_DH> is anybody here using Konversation?
<coty> nope
<sonoftheclayr> Kite_DH yes
<coty> i mean
<coty> yes
<Kite_DH> is there a way to run scripts?
<Kite_DH> for bots or something
<coty> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> Kite_DH: try in #konversation
<Kite_DH> ok
<coty> !scripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bott> intelikely hda1=boot, hda2=(music fat32) hda3=swap, hda4=root
<bott> woah wait a sec, isnt "pc angel" for windows
<coty> intelikey: it is not working
<coty> intelikey: that second to last line
<coty> intelikey : on the upgrade page
<philphoto> I need the commandline for MP3 support.  Amarok won't run it for some reason.
<philphoto> I need "Linux for dummies" is what I need
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto i think all of us need it
<clever[rev] > i perfer mplayer(mostly cmd line controled) as my video/audio player for alot of things
<philphoto> 3:23 AM EDT.  philphoto thinks he took care of the superslowness problem
* sonoftheclayr claps philphoto
<philphoto> can anybody help me out with that command line?
<philphoto> MP3
<philphoto> thanks.  I'll try not to re-install for at least another 2 days.  :D
<clever[rev] > lol
<coty> what programe plays swf files
<mrigns> mplayer
<coty> or plug in
<coty> yea it says i need a plug in
<sonoftheclayr> coty you need adobe flash player
<mrigns> you need the codec
<coty> mrigns: what is it
<philphoto> it was the ATI graphics driver all along.
<mrigns> http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<philphoto> I had to do the long install & change xorg.conf
<coty> thanks
<adydas> !nfts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrigns> you have to put them in /usr/lib/win32 and /usr/lib/codecs just put all in both dirs
<adydas> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<coty> !info nfts
<ubotu> Package nfts does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<adydas> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<adydas> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<adydas> whats that other ntfs mounter
<adydas> 3g or somthing
<adydas> !3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> !3g-ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g-ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<philphoto> sonoftheclayr: do you know the command line for the mp3 support?  amarok crashed
<philphoto> now that I have a kubuntu install that runs like I want it, can I import my e-mail settings over from my other harddrive?
<Chemicalvamp> im having some major issues, could somebody please 1 on 1 with me for a moment?
<philphoto> I'm sick of configuring stuff.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto sorry i don't know it
<sonoftheclayr> install xmms and see if that works
<philphoto> sorry, I thought you had given it to me earlier tonight.  must have been someone else.
<erikja> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<philphoto> there are a bunch of mp3 support libs in adept, but I don't know which one is associated with amarok
<sonoftheclayr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<posingaspopular> !anyone | Chemicalvamp
<ubotu> Chemicalvamp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chemicalvamp> 2/4 questions where answered in here, i have a few more+ the unanswered ones, i just thought it would be faster that way
<Admiral_Chicago> ask them...might have the answer
<Chemicalvamp> well i have come to the conclusion that alll the files i've never seen before on my windows backup partition where always there jut hidden..
<Admiral_Chicago> probably
<philphoto> ok, it's 3:42AM.  I got a lot done tonight, mainly configure that @#$$#%!! ATI driver and now my machine is appearing to work faster.
<Chemicalvamp> but i cant delete them, i want to put MY files on the root drive, and format this extra partition
<philphoto> proof will be in the pudding tomorrow when I fire up the scanner.
<sonoftheclayr> philphoto better go to bed and hope it stays that way
<posingaspopular> Chemicalvamp, what command are you using to try and delete
<philphoto> ssshhhh!  don't tell it!
<Chemicalvamp> umm right click-> delete lol
<Chemicalvamp> some files say '
<Chemicalvamp> This area of your hard disk
<Chemicalvamp> (or partition) contains files used
<Chemicalvamp> for your system recovery.
<Chemicalvamp> 
<Chemicalvamp> Do not delete or alter these files.
<Chemicalvamp> 
<Chemicalvamp> Any change to this partition could
<Chemicalvamp> prevent any recovery later.
<Chemicalvamp> is hat bad?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kingcobra_> what are the advantages of kde over gnome
<philphoto> Chemicalvamp: did you run windows defragment tuility before loading up linux?
<Chemicalvamp> yeah, a pop-up said that, i didnt know it would spam.. thought it would be all in one lone
<Admiral_Chicago> its a desktop enviroment...not a desktop manager
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<Chemicalvamp> maybe a few weeks ago
<stdin> kingcobra_: you will have a GUI that doesn't suck :P
<hyper_ch> hiho, how can I tell the new k3b in feisty that I do not want to burn on a double layer and that data of 4.4 GB are enough to burn on a single-layer dvd?
<philphoto> you should boot up in Windows, run the defragment & it will pack all your old Win files on one side of the drive leaving free space for your partition
<kingcobra_> Admiral_Chicago, what do you mean
<sonoftheclayr> kingcobra_: kde is more customizable and easier to customize also kde apps integrate really well with kde and othr programs. kde is also faster than gnome
<intelikey> ok how do you get grep to show it's match rather than just saying "Binary file (standard input) matches"  ?
<Chemicalvamp> this laptop came with windows media edition, with a cd, and always had 2 partitions..
<Admiral_Chicago> kingcobra_: everything is intergrated, so it's a full experience, rather than being GTK+ packages being thrown together
<kingcobra_> stdin, what sucks about gnome
<Chemicalvamp> the main one, and then the system restore one
<philphoto> do you have DVD's that you can back everything up on?
<philphoto> ah.
<stdin> intelikey: use -a (may print binary garbage to the console tho)
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/hda count=1 2>/dev/null | egrep -woe 'GRUB'  <<< that's what i'm playing with   but i want it to say the word it finds.
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato :) !!!
<philphoto> you might want to run Xubuntu
<intelikey> stdin k checking
<Admiral_Chicago> Xubuntu is pretty great
<philphoto> it's smaller footprint is better for laptops.
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago who_should_be_sleeping
<stdin> kingcobra_: it's far to locked down and over simplified
<Chemicalvamp> man i dont know whos talkin to who
<intelikey> stdin yep that's it
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<philphoto> i'm talking to you Chemicalvamp, sorry
<intelikey> i have got to fix the man pages on this box.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i had a rought night...should be asleep...going now
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: aw... hope you have a good sleep :)
<philphoto> chemicalvamp: are you running  linux from a cd?
<Chemicalvamp> ok, no dvds.. just had a 6 gig chunk of partition to hold this stuff while i installed kubuntu
<sonoftheclayr> the way communities like this bring together the world. people are talking about sleep and it not even 6 in the evening here
<Chemicalvamp> i was, but it is installed now
<Chemicalvamp> and upgrading
<Admiral_Chicago> night everyone. mich Ubuntu love
<kingcobra_> Jucato, ill go there
<Jucato> sonoftheclayr: not 6pm here either :)
<philphoto> good, good.
<sonoftheclayr> yeah its quarter to 6
<philphoto> chemicalvamp: what kind of laptop is it?
<sonoftheclayr> 10 to actually
<Chemicalvamp> i want to move these files off this partition and format it
<philphoto> it's almost 4am here
<philphoto> you need to back them up to external media
<Chemicalvamp> gateway.. amd64 laptop.. 2.2ghz 1g ram 64mb video
<philphoto> that's the safest way
<philphoto> nice.
<Chemicalvamp> 500 bucks on sale at best buy lol
<Chemicalvamp> i cant put it on hda4?
<philphoto> chemicalvamp: xubuntu would probably be a better candidate for that laptop.  though you DO have the good arch. for linux
<Chemicalvamp> how do i moun it
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Chemicalvamp> im not havng any problems
<Chemicalvamp> just the hda mess i had from the start
<philphoto> but when you start running a bunch of apps, it may slow down.
<philphoto> chemicalvamp: do you know how to use ubotu?
<Chemicalvamp> ok 1) what is it, and 2)why?
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sonoftheclayr> what version of kde comes installed with feisty?
<philphoto> chemicalvamp: you can also scroll down to ubotu's user id, open query then type in the topic you're looking for.
<philphoto> sonoftheclayr: click on the topic
<Chemicalvamp> philphoto did you just get a message from me?
<philphoto> yup
<philphoto> sorry
<Jucato> philphoto: /query ubotu <factoid> works too :)
<philphoto> thanks
<Chemicalvamp> but im a noob... ;ast linux i used was gentoo
<stdin> philphoto: /msg ubotu <factoid> is another way
<Jucato> stdin: the difference would be /msg doesn't immediately open up a new tab/window until the person/bot replies
<Jucato> philphoto: for you too ^^^
<Chemicalvamp> command for mounting anybody?
<hyper_ch> btw, does kubuntu feisty use less ressources than edgy?
<mrigns> Chemicalvamp: mount
<intelikey> well that was easy enough.  copy two files and now i have man pages again.
<sonoftheclayr> lol
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp sudo mount anybody
<intelikey> oh wait.    sudo mount /dev/<devicenode> /media/>mountopint>
<intelikey> why on earth does !mount  point to partitioning apps ?
* Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> it does have (GNOME) instructions at the end
<philphoto> how to move files from one partition to another?
<mrigns> mv
<zido> philphoto, mount both of the partitions and just move the file like you normally would.
<intelikey> mv /path/files /new/location/
<intelikey> sudo mv -R / /dev/null
<intelikey> kids don't try that at home tho
<Jucato> tsk tsk
<intelikey> oh kick me.
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> don't provoke me :)
* intelikey does sudo mount -o remount /proc /jucato 
<intelikey> should have been /home/jucato     shoot...
<sonoftheclayr> be back in about half an hour to tell you all how my feisty upgrade went
<philphoto> night folks.
<adydas> intelikey: whats your reccomendation for me to mount this dam usb drive?
<Chemicalvamp> is there a way to append a partition to /root?
<cypher1> is there a news reader that comes by default in kubuntu ?
<mrigns> akgregator
<mrigns> akregator
<mrigns> @cyper1
<mrigns> !hi | jucato
<ubotu> jucato: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jucato> O.o
<mrigns> was bored
<Jucato> hm..
<Ash-Fox> A mail client joined the channel... It's become selfaware.
<adydas> This is mentall and so not right
<Iwonder|too> is there a nzb client?
<adydas> why as su can i not remove a plain and boring folder located in / where i was to mount my external drive?
<adydas> konsole just hands
<cntb> youtube  on firefox in dapper does not show smooth . how do I nice  permanently or is there any other solution . try that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoVHvoPtlEQ&mode=related&search=
<adydas> hangs
<cntb> \o  all
<cntb> \o Admiral_Chicago
<mrigns> Iwonder|too: klibido
<intelikey> adydas what folder ?
<cntb> \o Jucato
<adydas> er /external
<Iwonder|too> ty
<intelikey> adydas in a konsole#   grep external /proc/mounts
* Admiral_Chicago wonders...why hightling me?
<mrigns> !hi | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<adydas> ahar
<adydas>  thats the problem right... /dev/sdc1 /external fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other 0 0
<clever[rev] > ive installed the kubuntu-desktop package and started kdm
<clever[rev] > but when i login i still get a gnome-panel and gnomeish interfaced
<intelikey> can't delete a mounted fs adydas
<adydas> but why is it mounting
<adydas> nothing in fstabd and ive rebooted
<mrigns> clever[rev] : so try starting kde and not gnome with kdm
<clever[rev] > mrigns: how?
<Iwonder|too> session
<mrigns> clever[rev] : you can change ur session
* clever[rev]  looks
<intelikey> adydas that is a $64k Q.  why do they have any automounting in linux....
<clever[rev] > loading the sessions editor from gnome
<cntb> Jucato:
<clever[rev] > intelikey: i sometimes get cd's and usb drives automounting on linux
<cntb> \o mrigns
<clever[rev] > but after umount'ing and eject'ing the cd will often not mount in insert
<intelikey> clever[rev]  that don't make me like it.
<clever[rev] > :P
<cntb> ideas about renicing ? try clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoVHvoPtlEQ&mode=related&search=
<intelikey> you are "expected" to use the eject option in the icon on the kde desktop
<clever[rev] > intelikey: im still trying to get the kde desktop to even load:P
<clever[rev] > its loading gnome still atm
* intelikey does, sudo renice 99 cntb 
<intelikey> at login select the desktop you want and make it default
<clever[rev] > intelikey: /me logs out and looks harder at kde
<cntb> pls cme again intelikey
* intelikey does, sudo renice 99 intelikey 
<intelikey> c
<intelikey> n
<clever[rev] > ahhhh i think i see it now:)
<intelikey> t
<intelikey> b
<cntb> youtube is so smooth on ff2/ windows
<intelikey> 
<clever[rev] > 'could not start kstartup check your instalation'
<clever[rev] > cntb: any flash based video sucks 100% cpu on linux
<cntb> dapper must have inconvenient defaults is that it? will try edgy
<clever[rev] > but they often perform a bit/lot better on winblows
<cntb> I see clever[rev] 
<clever[rev] > thats what ive noticed
<cntb> and no ubuntu installation lies that clever[rev]  ?
<cntb> lies >likes
<clever[rev] > ?
<stdin> gnome users are dumb
<stdin> ... just had to say that
<clever[rev] > lol
<cntb> stdin now on kde
<clever[rev] > i use both gnome and plain text console
<intelikey> stdin i think it's.    computer users are dumb !
<stdin> cntb: I was actually referring to someone in another channel I'm in :)
<intelikey> why leave your friends out...
<cntb> no worries
<cntb> btw did you try the clip above
<clever[rev] > odd
<clever[rev] > the files under ~/.kde/
<clever[rev] > are owned by root
* intelikey wonders if that "other" os has a dumbing affect or if it's just that dumb people use it....
<clever[rev] > and im not logged in as root
<clever[rev] > wont that cause problems?
<cntb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoVHvoPtlEQ&mode=related&search=
<intelikey> clever[rev]  it may.
<stdin> cntb: utube works fine here, but i'm on feisty
<cntb> clever[rev] : you may take ownership
<clever[rev] > could be why kde is giving me so much trouble
<intelikey> imo it never hurts to own your home.
<clever[rev] > i'll sudo chown clever:clever -R ~/.kde
<cntb> and feisty is 2 versions above dapper
<intelikey> did you do sudo "some-kde-app"  ?
<clever[rev] > intelikey: i may have in the past
<clever[rev] > might have been arround the first kde app i used
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<clever[rev] > so when it init'ed everything it made them root owned
<clever[rev] > i didnt have kde installed fully then
<intelikey> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<clever[rev] > so the .kde was probly empty until i sudo'ed a kde program
<clever[rev] > i'll try that next time
<jljx> I CANT GAT X 2 WORK ON MAH LAP2P!11111! OMG LOL IT JUST GOAS BAK 2 A KERN3L!!111 CAN ANYONA HALP ME I NED 2 DO AN ESAY WIT IT!!!!1111 OMG LOL ALSO PLAY MORPGS LOL!111!1!1 LOL
<Chemicalvamp> i need help reformatting a partition.. the partition is /dev/hda2 and its mounted
<stdin> !caps | jljx
<ubotu> jljx: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<clever[rev] > ahhhh non gnome like stuff loading
<clever[rev] > i think i fixed it:P
<intelikey> jljx where did you evere find anything so rediculess ?
<atidem> hi
<adydas> intelikey: mounted as vfat via a fstab line /dev/sdc /external vfat exec,umask=000,shortname=mixed,quiet,iocharset=utf8 0 0 would that cause it not to save the wrote data?
<adydas> as if i remove the usb plug and put it back and remount nothings there agian..
<intelikey> adydas you made a partition on that did you not ?    and that's mounting the device   not a partition on the device...   so yeah
<jljx> TEH AOL!!!111 LOL OMG
<cntb> <clever[rev] > cntb: any flash based video sucks 100% cpu on linux << --- I think Microsoft is committed to user satisfaction even when stability is at stake
<adydas> correct
<cntb> now niced ff2 to -10
<cntb> hi Frost^
<Frost^> Hello.
<clever[rev] > cntb: that should give it more cpu and make it play better
<clever[rev] > at the expense of other things
<stdin> cntb: yeah, I still use ~95% CPU with any flash vids
<intelikey> jljx figures  heh
<cntb> stdin:  how can you grant nicer priority to ff2 on start?
<intelikey> wraper script ?
<stdin> cntb: you can edit the script that starts ff
* fuzzy_logic says hello
<cntb> Frost^: you may want to idle also on #ubuntu-il
<fuzzy_logic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jljx> I LIEV IN ARKANSAS I HAEV ON3 OF TEH OLPC LAP2PS FOR D3VELOPNG COUNTREIS!!!1!
<intelikey> shalom fuzzy_logic
<Frost^> cntb: probably.
<cntb> stdin ok ty where to look?
<Frost^> I was wondering, however, is there a normal working version of the Human icon theme for KDE?
<stdin> cntb: the script that starts FF is /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<cntb> tyvm stdin lookin there . kdesu kate /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<jljx> HUMAN THEMA SI BROWNER THAN THES BLAK GUY I KNOW SI THES AFRICAN LINUX?11!11!!??!!? OMG
<intelikey> Frost^ ubuntu-artwork   i think...   jucato would know.
<fuzzy_logic> Frost^: i was looking for that too, but couldn't find anything
<Frost^> Oh. That's a shame
<stdin> cntb: where it has "exec "$@"" try "exec nice (nice livel) "$@""
<stdin> cntb: also look at "man nice" too
<shinobi> Frost^ saw something like that on kde-look
<intelikey> nice -20 man nice
<Mena> any one know what is linspire ?? :D
<Mena> !linspire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linspire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frost^> shinobi: I found a theme there called Human KDE. It was of pretty low quality.
<pollyo> Mena: Another distribution see Freesprire as well.
<shinobi> Frost^ yeah, looks like not the one i saw earlier
<Mena> pollyo, what is diffrent brw both the free one and linspire
<Mena> btw*
<intelikey> !theme
<pollyo> Mena: I'm not sure actually.
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Mena> pollyo, ok no prob
<Mena> :)
<stdin> Mena: linspire is the "new" name of Lindows, the one with all the proprietary stuff included by default (IIRC), aimed at Windows users moving to Linux
<Mena> stdin, ohhh like the first step to linux :)
<Mena> hehehhhehe :)
<stdin> Mena: yeah, I used it once, a long time ago. before MS tried a law suit against them (for the name)
<Mena> but its really a good idea
<Mena> stdin, some times on edgy when i try to open say kdm theme mamanget pr adept_manager it didnt load the the window where its request the pass
<Mena> manager* or*
<stdin> Mena: maybe it's something to do with kdesu loading the app, like it reads roots settings or something
<bott> i need a link to somebody that will tell me how to format a problematic partition
<bott> or a howto
<Mena> stdin, ok
<stdin> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bott> tried that thing already
<bott> cant find man mkfs
<bott> fstab and diskmounter do me no good
<stdin> bott: do it in Konsole
<intelikey> bott make sure it's not mounted and do    sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hd?#  (where hd?# would be something like hda1 "where the partition is")    then  sudo mkfs.(type) /dev/hd?#
<intelikey> zero'ing the partition will normally get rid of most "problems"   but if that doesn't streighten it out you probably need to run badblocks on it.
<bott> i can go to /media/ and unmount it, but then i have to do sudo mount /dev/hda2
<bott> if its not mounted.. ts just a folder
<bott> i dont wanna spam, but can i sent this error to soebody here?
<intelikey> bott you can't format a mounted fs
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bott> here inlies the ERROR
<bott> its not mounted, when i click it, its an empty folder
<_tintin_> Salut, hi ... usualy this forum was in french mais il est en anglais maintenant ?
<bott> but when i wrote to the partition table it said it was busy, though it was unmounted
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> bott address ?
<_tintin_> i don't mind, c'est pas grave; maybe i can solve my problem here ;-)
<bott> how do i log into my registered name?
<bott> so i can pm
<_tintin_> i just want to read a doc i got in 'docbook' format
<intelikey> !register | bott
<ubotu> bott: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Linux_Galore> is there a OOo latest repo, ver 2.2 is out
<_tintin_> i don't know what to use ti read it without the codes ::
<bott> i have a registered nic... its chemicalvamp
<intelikey>  q docbook viewer
<intelikey> lyx - High Level Word Processor
<intelikey> don't know if that's what you want or not .....
<bott> after update i rebooted, and now it is back on bott
<intelikey> /nick chemicalvamp
<stdin> bott: the /msg NickServ identify (your password)
<_tintin_> i tried to install docbooks packages, but dit not found how to open the file with them
<c1|freaky> hi all. does anyone know the "K-Menu" from SuSE? is it also available for kubuntu?
<chemicalvamp> mk now what
<chemicalvamp> ok all good, now that paste thing, i did it, now what
<intelikey> the url to the paste
<chemicalvamp> ok i get it
<stdin> c1|freaky: that Kickoff ?
<chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13062/
<c1|freaky> i dont know how it is called. but SuSE has a unique K-Menu style which is imo better than the default one.
<chemicalvamp> do you see any problems with that paste?
<stdin> c1|freaky: well it's called Kickoff
<c1|freaky> ok, is it available for kubuntu?
<stdin> !Kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<c1|freaky> thx :DD
<intelikey> chemicalvamp yeah... your hda3 is now going to be hda2  and hda4 is going to step to hda3    i believe...
<yaccin> tastymenu <3
<yaccin> http://bennid.de/files/linux/debs/kubuntu/feisty/
<intelikey> making reboot treturess at best...
<yaccin> intelikey: remounting should be enough?
<c1|freaky> yaccin: whats that tasty menu? are there any screenshots?
<yaccin> uhm one moment ^^
<c1|freaky> stdin: kickoff doesnt seem to be downloadable
<intelikey> chemicalvamp if it does fail to boot you will need to edit the kernel line in grub and adjust the partition number down one.
<yaccin> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Tasty+Menu?content=41866
<intelikey> have you ever played with editing in grub ?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<intelikey> oh shoot.  he left and i'm posting monolog again...
<Ace2016> anyone know the script that resizes 128x128 icons into 64x64 and so on?
<Ace2016> i'm making a kde icon theme
<yaccin> << oxygen ^^
<Iwonder|too> anyone know an app to convert mp3 bitrate say from 128 to 192?
<stdin> c1|freaky: http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb//pool/edgy/3v1n0/kicker-kickoff_1_i386.deb
<yaccin> sthe wanted a screenshot :P
<chemicalvamp> ok i got an issue.. my settings arent saving, manual wireless configuration, kopete account passwords
<yaccin> i already postet a deb ^^
<chemicalvamp> all reset after every boot
<stdin> yaccin: for kickoff?
<yaccin> arr
<yaccin> no
<yaccin> sry
<yaccin> XD
<c1|freaky> stdin: im on feisty
<arkaitz> can I play .wma files on linux?
<stdin> c1|freaky: shouldn't matter
<c1|freaky> ok
<c1|freaky> how recent is that version?
<stdin> c1|freaky: 04-Dec-2006 (apparently)
<chemicalvamp> does anybody have any idea why none of my settings are sticking after a reboot
<yaccin> arkaitz: sure
<arkaitz> yaccin: so, how?
<c1|freaky> stdin: hm its a bit old
<yaccin> arkaitz: vlc :)
<c1|freaky> wait ill restart KDE now
<yaccin> or w32-codecs
<arkaitz> ok
<stdin> c1|freaky: you can always get the cvs version and compile it
<arkaitz> someone told me to install automatix, what is it?
<arkaitz> I heard that its a crappy application that meshes up the whole system
<arkaitz> messes*
<stdin> arkaitz: don't, it's evil
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arkaitz> hahahahaha ok
<arkaitz> thats what I heard
<arkaitz> :P
<vain> heLLo
<vain> does anyone know a web page where i can download songs in .ogg
<vain> ?
<vain> :] 
<mrigns> ogg is a container
<stdin> if only I did
<mrigns> not a codec
<stdin> ogg/vorbis
<vain> i need something
<vain> since i can't play music in mp3
<yaccin> vain jamendo
<yaccin> you can ^^
<vain> no i can't
<vain> :D
<yaccin> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<vain> done that :D
<stdin> can't? or won't?
<mrigns> !mp3 | vain
<ubotu> vain: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vain> ^
<yaccin> vain: restartet amarok?
<chemicalvamp> i deleted the partition /dev/hda2 but there is still /media/hda2 (its just a folder, and i cant delete it
<yaccin> i mean not only close it to the tray
<vain> restarted?
<yaccin> only amarok
<mrigns> chemicalvamp: sudo rm -dfr /media/hda2
<yaccin> or whatever player you use
<vain> amaroK
<arkaitz> yaccin: where can I download the w32-codecs from?
<vain> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chemicalvamp> tyvm mrigns
<vain> thats what i get after get libxine...
<mrigns> http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<yaccin> multiverse repository
<vain> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<yaccin> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<chemicalvamp> now, my last problem (i swear) my settngs arent being saved (manual wireless internet configuration, saved passwords for kopete) is this a bug? i use fully upgraded edgy
<arkaitz> thx
<chemicalvamp> all my settings reset whenever i reboot
<mrigns> chemicalvamp: sound like a bug
<chemicalvamp> is there a way i can re-upgrade to maybe fix it?
<chemicalvamp> there where some errors while adept auto updated
<yaccin> my network settings are reset after reboot :/ (feisty)
<chemicalvamp> that sucks.. me too
<chemicalvamp> wireless conection tool doesnt work, so i have to manually enter everything
<stdin> yaccin: use apt-get or aptitude to do the upgrade, it will at least give more errors
<stdin> *more meaningful errors
<samir85> Hey guys, I I've issues getting my usb drive to work. Could somebody help me out ? That's my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396667
<yaccin> o.O whats command-not-found? o.O
<stdin> yaccin: it tells you what package a command is in, if it's not installed
<yaccin> ah
<yaccin> thx :)
<stdin> !info command-not-found
<ubotu> command-not-found: Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 92 kB
<vain> ok
<vain> let's help vain now,ok ?
<vain> i'm havoig trouble getting amaroK play mp3s
<vain> done that
<vain> sudo aptitude instal libcine extracodecs
<stdin> and you installed libxine-extracodecs ?
<vain> ^
<vain> give me the right code
<vain> i'll show you the error
<stdin> vain: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<vain> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vain> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vain> is only available from another source
<vain> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<vain> that's what i get :D
<stdin> vain: enable multiverse
<vain> yeah,if only i knew how :S
<stdin> !repo | vain
<ubotu> vain: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> vain: follow that link
<vain> thx m8
<lewix> who got beryl installed on an ati radeon xpress 200M
<coty> wow how do you get the ubuntu ultimate gamers edition
<beta> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beta> !tv-card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv-card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beta> how do i install a tv card? am i just supposed to plug it in and let hotplug do its thing?
<vain> stdin: ithink i enabled em
<stdin> vain: did you click the "fetch updates" button after?
<vain> yes
<beta> uhm, or where could i find a manual about it for edgy
<stdin> vain: search for "libxine-extracodecs" in adept
<shinobi> beta is that a usb card or pci?
<vain> stdin: got one-not installed
<beta> shinobi: pci and its a bt878 or bt848 chipset...so it should work
<beta> bought it ages ago but never used it...but i thought it might be fun plaing around with it a bit under kubuntu
<shinobi> beta, oh okay, i have a camtel usb and have never got it going
<vain> stdin: i downloaded it
<stdin> vain: when it's installed, restart amarok and it should just work
<dennis_> yesterday and today i have problems when i want to dist upgrade, it always wants to remove openoffice packages...is there anyone who has the same problem?
<beta> i see hm, i bought me hardware to work with linux...but i have never used a tv card...and i cant find a manual for kubuntu
<stdin> dennis_: what version of kubuntu ?
<dennis_> kubuntu feisty fawn, beta
<stdin> dennis_: join #ubuntu+1 I'll help in there
<beta> i know it can be tricky even under windows in terms of interrupts
<beta> hm
<dennis_> k, tnx
<vain> stdin: how do i restart amarok.it's closed atm.
<stdin> vain: oh. then you don't need to :p
<vain> stdin: yeah,thought so :D
<vain> stdin: thx m8.it worked
<beta> how does linux handles inerrupts?
<vain> thx a lot
<vain> :)
<coty> great
<coty> every time i run burly manager my computers task bar disappears
<ubuntu> how do i check what version of kubuntu i have installed?
<coty> Did you get it throught the ship it serves
<coty> or did you burn it
<beta> if installing a pci device on windows i go through the mainboard manual searching for the slot that has a free interrupt is possible intaslling the card there
<ubuntu> burned it.. i am not sure if this is edgy or dapper
<coty> is it 6.06 or 3.10
<beta> then i check in the system manager to see if there are any iterrupt conflicts
<stdin> !version | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<coty> stdin: i need help
<ubuntu> its feisty
<ubuntu> ty let me try that
<coty> stdin: beryl is installed just acting weird
<ghetek> guys, how do i copy everythign in my current directory to the directory right before it? is it "cp * ../"?
<coty> stdin: can you help me with this problem
<beta> i googled for interrupts a bit but i cant find anything profound.....i suppose interrupt  sharing simply doenst cause problems as it does on windows?
<stdin> coty: what version of KDE do you have ?
<coty> 6.06
<Ionius> wah, KDE 6.06 has been released?
<coty> yea
<Ionius> Nice, i'll download it
<coty> theres 7.04 now
<waylandbill> dapper... 3.5.4 i what it had
<waylandbill> I think
<c1|freaky> he is talking about ubuntu releases not kde
<c1|freaky> ^^
<Ionius> ;)
<coty> what is the command to restart
<c1|freaky> shutdown -r now
<ubuntu> i keep getting a error whenever i try and install linux from a cd or dvd..  it starts to load then it stops
<coty> k
<waylandbill> command is 'reboot'
<stdin> coty: beryl doesn't work so well on dapper now
<Ionius> hey, is there any way to install conky from binaries, but with audicious support?
<waylandbill> coty: don't worry. it doesn't work well on edgy or feisty either. ;)
<waylandbill> it has come a long way in a short time though
<waylandbill> ubuntu: does it give an error? does it hang? panic?
<beta> hm any help?
<ubuntu> its a error of some kind i'd  have to relog again to see the exact name of the error
<ubuntu> but its trying to load something. and it says like premission denied
<ubuntu> and it tries to bypass it a few times
<ubuntu> then it says failed
<ubuntu> and it just gives up after that
<waylandbill> ubuntu: yeah. it'd be helpful to know exactly what that is
<ubuntu> ok i will be back in a few minutes have to relog to see the error. then relog again to get back on here.. brb
<Ionius> hey, how can I set the environment vars in pkg-config?
<mehdi_> #kubuntu-fr
<stiala> hi! I'm sorry, but I'm new to kubuntu, really like it though... However, I have a tarball downloaded that I would really like to install... can someone please tell me how to do it...??
<stdin> Ionius: what do you mean?
<Ionius> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13077/plain/
<stdin> stiala: depends what it's a tarball of
<Ionius> that is the part of conky ./configure --enable-audacious script
<stiala> stdin: a program
<Ionius> audacious have been installed from ubuntu repository with adept
<stdin> Ionius: you probably need the dev package
<Ionius> the dev package of what? of audacious?
<stdin> Ionius: yeah, audacious-dev
<Ionius> oh, thanks ^^
<stdin> stiala: is it binary, or source? and what program is it?
<Ionius> if it is tarball.. maybe it is source?:)
<Ionius> daah! *music detection audacious: yes* thanks a lot :)
<stdin> :)
<adrian__> hey im new and i need a flash-plug in can someone help me?^^
<stdin> !flash | adrian__
<ubotu> adrian__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<adrian__> !flash
<stdin> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<stiala> stdin: magic-project-0.93.48.0-bin.tar.gz
<stdin> stiala: and that is?
<stiala> a game i think
<stdin> adrian__: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<stdin> stiala: open it with ark and extract it
<Ionius> arrrgh.. conky won't compile ><
<stiala> stdin:done
<stdin> Ionius: configure error, or make error?
<Ionius> make error
<stdin> those are tough to figure out
<Ionius> yep. =\
<ubuntu> ok i found out the error i was getting when trying to load a kubuntu or ubuntu start or install cd/dvd
<maldoror> does anyone know, if it is allowed to use an _unpartitioned_ disk like /dev/sdb to store data or do I risk datacorruption?
<Ionius> but there is nothing.. some gcc code, then 'leaving directory', after 'make install' and 'conky' nothing happens.
<ubuntu> bin/sh : can't access tty; job control turned off
<stdin> Ionius: there is #conky
<Ionius> oh.. thanks)
<ubuntu> then it says (initramfs) [88.722804]  ata1.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=ox4)
<ubuntu> then it goes down the list with 3 more of those kind of errors. and then it says failed to reset and that its giving up
<ubuntu> any idea whats wrong?
<ubuntu> did anyone see what i typed?
<ubuntu> =/
<sonoftheclayr> my upgrade to feisty was a success, everything works great except my wireless card
<beta> is there any way to lookup which IRQs are assigned and which are free?
<dhq> (kiba-dock:19170): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_info_get_filename: assertion `icon_info != NULL' failed
<dhq> fdoving: ^^
<stdin> beta: take a look in /proc/irq/
<Vandal22> was anyone able to check out my problem?
<beta> stdin: a lot of subfolders..what does it tell me?
<stdin> beta: those ate the IRQs in use, and by what
<beta> stdin: there are folders with numbers above 24....actually 169 an such what are they?
<beta> there can only be 24 IRQs i tought
<stdin> beta: don't know, I only have 15
<beta> or was it 16?
<beta> ;)
<beta> hell... i just put the card in
<beta> lets see what happens
<anmol> Guys i am using feisty and am experiencing a lot of trouble as konqueror is crashing repeatedly and dont know what to do. :(
<anmol> in kde crash ahndler i am getting this "(no debugging symbols found)"
<vlt|l> Hello. Does anyone know how to tell `scanimage` to access a remote saned? Can't find anything about it in the manpage.
<anmol> And also this happens only when i use konquror with web browser profile.
<chaka> hello all
<chaka> will need some help to let my Wlan card prism2 to run with WPA
<ubuntu> arkadalar  trke yardm aryorum
<chaka> any help for me wit that prob
<strog_> what does su-to-root mean?
<strog_> cause im trying to use kvpnc
<Godet> ubuntu =)
<Godet> sorunun nedir
<chaka> will try now the hostap driver an will be back
<c1|freaky> strog_: su means switch user ... means u change to another user in su-to-root to user root ;D
<strog_> k
<strog_> the roblem is that i entered the password  i get the following message
<strog_> command not found
<strog_> it goes with the following sequence
<strog_> su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/kvpnc
<ubuntu> selam sorunuma yardmc olursan sevinirim
<mrigns> use sudo or sudo su
<Godet> bende pek tecrubeli saylmam, elimden geldigince yardm etmeye calsrm
<strog_> i dont work on the console
<strog_> went to kvpnc
<ubuntu> sorunum u anda pcde pardus ubuntu kurulu ama kubuntuyuda kurmak istiyorumm
<vlt|l> "scanimage --device-name" tells scanimage which device to use. Do I have to prepend something like "10.0.0.1://" to it?
<ubuntu> ama bana msade etmiyor
<ubuntu> ne yapabilirim
<Godet> kubuntu ile ubuntu arasnda bildigim kadaryla bir fark yok
<Godet> kubuntu, ubuntu nun kde versiyonu sadece
<raidmax> sup im new to kubuntu just need a bit of help
<Godet> nenden ikisini birden kurmak istiyorsun ?
<Godet> bir paket guncellemesi ile ubuntuyu kubuntu gibi kullanabildigini duymustum
<Godet> ilgili bir link vereyim istersen arastr
<ubuntu> deiiklikler vargibi geldide
<ubuntu> o yzden
<Vandal22> is this a none english channel?
<ubuntu> hdd 8 e blk
<raidmax> i speak english
<ubuntu> ama yinede olmuyor
<Vandal22> could you help me with my technical problems with linux?
<ubuntu> nerin nedir
<chaka> hehe lol Vandal22
<Godet> http://www.ubunturehberi.com/
<raidmax> i suck at linux
<strog_> raidmax: what do u need?
<raidmax> i cant even do basics thats wat i want help with
<Vandal22> i am lost =)
<Godet> burda ubuntuyu kubuntu yapman icin bir eklenti vard
<Godet> simdi bulamadm
<Godet> dedigim gibi
<Vandal22> i have a very complex problem
<Godet> aralarndaki tek fark, kubuntu nun kde olmas
<ubuntu>  sla olan blm istiyor
<yamal> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Vandal22> i might have to come back at a later time to get it figured out
<raidmax> i wanna kno how to run a tag.gz file
<ubuntu> ama o blm dolu
<Godet> h
<ubuntu> gaka ne yapabilirim
<Godet> kk dizinin yok
<Vandal22> i want to know how to do that as well raidmax
<Godet> yeni kk dizini olusturmalsn
<strog_> raidmax: i sec
<Godet> ama ikisini birden kurman mantksz
<raidmax> kk
<vlt|l> Prepending saned's ip doesn't work. How to tell scanimage where the saned listens?
<ubuntu> olsun sasl oluturabilirim
<ubuntu> kk dizinini
<Godet> bos alana ihtiyacn var
<chaka> what about my prob need some help to run a WLan card Prism2 with WPA
<Godet> yeni kurulum yapmak icin
<Godet> 5-6 gb kadar
<chaka> only run with WEP now
<Godet> tpk ubuntuyu kurdugun gibi
<raidmax> id love to help u chaka but i suck and linux first hour ever using it
<strog_> raidmax: try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<raidmax> kk shot strog
<chaka> thy raidmax same like me :)
<raidmax> lol kubuntu picked my internet up instantly
<chaka> okay will try my best and will read some stuff
<ubuntu> olmazsa resim ekio gndereyim
<chaka> cu later
<h0ax> hi .... is there a theme manager on kubuntu like on ubunutu were i can just select a theme ?
<Godet> ne resimi
<ubuntu> dediim yerin resmini
<Godet> gerek yok
<Godet> dedgm gb
<Godet> bos br bolumun varm harddskn de
<raidmax> cheers strog_ ima have a look at it soon see if i can sus  it out ill let you know
<strog_> k
<h0ax> anyone  ?
<ubuntu> firefox yokmu bundaa
<ubuntu> nerde acaba
<strog_> hOax: 1 sec
<h0ax> ;)
<strog_> h0ax: go to system settings->appearance
<h0ax> yeh
<MinceR> why does aptitude randomly decide to remove a lot of packages?
<Godet> i installed kubuntu 6.10 yesterday.. witch packets should i upgrade first ?
<strog_> Godet: open the console and type apt-get update
<strog_> Godet: and then apt-get upgrade
<Godet> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<vlt|l> It's `scanimage --device-name net:10.0.0.1:hpaio:/usb/...` in my case. Solved.
<h0ax> strog i cant find the theme i downloaded
<Godet> strog_: it is 231 mb
<strog_> i know
<Godet> is it big ?
<strog_> if you have a DSL then no problem
<ubuntu> godet resimdede grecein gibi  burdan hdb1 blmne kur diyorum ileri dediimdede gidiyor  hdb3 deki  yere kuruyor bunu nasl engellerde hdb1 ,5,7  bunlardan birine kurabilirim http://imaj.at/14734
<Godet> but i have only 256 kb connection =)
<ubuntu> dierleri dolu
<ubuntu> nk
<strog_> so no problem
<Godet> ok
<Godet> i'll do
<Godet> thanks
<Godet> ubuntu: bakyorum
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ileri dedimmi buras geliyor yani ama burda iletim sistemi var zaten http://imaj.at/14735
<ubuntu> godet buda ileri dediimde
<ubuntu> kyor
<lotusleaf> Godet, I download @ 5k/s and I'm using Feisty Beta, no complaints here ;)
<stiala> hi... someone who knows how to fix this?? Came up when I tryed to java starter.jar:   Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: starter/jar
<Godet> lotusleaf: =)
<Godet> i m newbie =)
<Godet> ubuntu: sen nereye kurulum yapmak istedigini biliyormusun ?
<lotusleaf> Godet, ya? well welcome to the wonderful world of Kubuntu
<ubuntu> biliyorum
<ubuntu> hdb1 -hdb5 -veya  hdb7 olabilir
<Godet> yes, i like.. i'll learn a lot of things =)
<Godet> tamam
<Godet> hangisini istiyorsan onu sec ?
<Godet> ikinci ekranda
<Godet> degistirme sansn var onlar
<ubuntu> evet
<eXistenZ> How can view .doc documents as html?
<Godet> istedigin isecip kurulumu baslat ?
<ubuntu> nasl
<eXistenZ> or convert them :o
<ubuntu> olmuyor
<ubuntu> kabul etmiyor
<LjL> !tr | Godet, ubuntu
<ubotu> Godet, ubuntu: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Godet> KIZIYOLAR
<Godet> kanal degstrelm =)
<Godet> #ubuntu-tr
<ubuntu> tamam
<LjL>  /join #ubuntu-tr
<mayur> hi
<mayur> what is the best desktop distribution of linux?
<MinceR> what an impatient troll.
<[GuS] > Hi people!!
<[GuS] > I have a doub that i always asked myselft how to do it... i always use Kubuntu (currently Feisty) and i wonder how to use the default icons set of Ubuntu n my GTK apps, cause they currently use the old Gnome icons
<chijin> [GuS] : the icon set you're using, doesn't have icons for your gnome apps. that's why you probably have to find icons for them for yourself
<chijin> [GuS] : and i think they're located at /usr/share/icons/ if i'm not mistaken, take a look
<[GuS] > yes i know that
<[GuS] > but, in Ubuntu they use the Ubuntu default icon set
<[GuS] > i  mean, for all the icons inside the app
<chijin> ah
<chijin> i have no idea how to fix that. what gnome apps are you using?
<[GuS] > cause the gnome old icons are really uggly
<[GuS] > like Inkscape
<chijin> is it better than krita?
<[GuS] > mmm is differente indeed... is for vector design
<[GuS] > Krita is like Gimp
<_pedro> Hi everybody!
<[GuS] > just the hole GUI inside one window
<_pedro> I have a doubt
<_pedro> when I make "sudo aptitude upgrade" to upgrade the availables packages
<_pedro> it tries to delete 130 packages
* fuel waits patiently
<_pedro> that I usually use
<thoreauputic> _pedro: you probably installed something that pulled those in automatically
<_pedro> That doesn't happen with apt-get
<thoreauputic> _pedro: that's right
<_pedro> how can I solve it
<thoreauputic> _pedro: use apt-get
<fuel> _pedro:  use adept
<_pedro> ;)
<_pedro> my curiosity takes me to discover what is the point
<_pedro> I would like to rase it
<thoreauputic> _pedro: the idea of aptitude is that it removes dependencies as needed - apt-get does not
<thoreauputic> _pedro: sometimes aptitude tries to be too smart :)
<_pedro> so you think that apt-get is better than aptitude
<thoreauputic> _pedro: no, just different
<_pedro> I have readed some articles that recomends to use aptitude
<thoreauputic> _pedro: I use aptitude mostly
<[GuS] > thoreauputic, error.... today ap-get removes as well
<[GuS] > with apt-get autoremove
<_pedro> and because of that I use aptitude mostly too
<thoreauputic> [GuS] : yes, hut not by default
<[GuS] > of course, you must do it
<_pedro> But with this problem it won't be able
<thoreauputic> [GuS] : there are situations where apt-get is the better choice
<_pedro> Since now I cannot use aptitude
<thoreauputic> _pedro: it's Ok to use apt-get
<_pedro> ok, got it
<thoreauputic> _pedro: you can still use aptitude though
<_pedro> how?
<thoreauputic> _pedro: probably yu have installed some bogus packages ?
<thoreauputic> *you
<_pedro> If I try it want to remove many packages
<_pedro> bogus? sorry, I don't know that word
<thoreauputic> _pedro: are you running edgy ?
<_pedro> my english is limited
<_pedro> yes, I am
<thoreauputic> _pedro: do you have extra repositories ? Non ubuntu ones?
<_pedro> yes, of course
<thoreauputic> _pedro: that is where your problems lie then
<lenscape> anyone know if OpenOffice 2.2 will appear as a routine upgrade?
<thoreauputic> _pedro: you have some odd dependencies and aptitude wants to fix your system :)
<_pedro> Is it good to allow it?
<thoreauputic> _pedro: in geberal, using third party repos is not a good idea
<thoreauputic> *general
<thoreauputic> _pedro: only you can decide, really - it depends what you want and need
<_pedro> aj
<_pedro> well, I usually think that
<_pedro> if something runs right
<_pedro> why to fix it?
<_pedro> let it as it is
<_pedro> thanks anyway
<thoreauputic> _pedro: you will have problems if you try to upgrade to Feisty
<_pedro> I imagine, but I will see what I do in that moment
<_pedro> feisty is still beta, isnt't it?
<thoreauputic> _pedro: it might be best to do a clean install when you decide to move to Feisty
<_pedro> I think so
<thoreauputic> _pedro: because you have messed up your package manager a bit :)
<_pedro> I have this Ubuntu since 5.04
<_pedro> it was a time ago...
<thoreauputic> indeed
<_pedro> what was the name of that version?
<_pedro> before edgy was dapper
<_pedro> and before dapper...
<thoreauputic> I started with 4.10 - 5.04 was Hoary
<_pedro> that's it
<_pedro> hoary
<_pedro> I started with hoary
<thoreauputic> 5.10 - Breezy
<_pedro> yes
<_pedro> ok guys
<_pedro> I am going to eat something
<coty> hey i downloaded a rar file that has an encryption but when i go to open it it just gives an error and does not let me put in the code
<_pedro> thanks very much
<_pedro> see you later
<eilker> !ssi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coty> !info ssi
<ubotu> Package ssi does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<eilker> !SSI > eilker
<Odisseo> Hi all
<coty> hello
<coty> echo hello
<Odisseo> Can I ask you some question about Kubuntu?
<coty> fire away
<coty> i only know a little
<Odisseo> My problem is that when I start up it requires a lot of time
<coty> live cd?
<Odisseo> I tried to speed it up using some information in the wiki but
<Odisseo> it takes a lot fo time in performing file system check every time
<Odisseo> how can I disable it
<Odisseo> ?
<coty> are you on live cd
<Odisseo> no...installed on hd
<coty> or is it installed
<coty> ok
<coty> so is it your internet that is slow
<coty> im not sure i get what your saying
<Odisseo> I am saying that during the start up of Kubuntu
<coty> oh
<Odisseo> it remains a lot of time with the screen related to the file system check
<coty> i see
<Odisseo> it is required that it performs it every time? Or can I disable it?
<coty> I'm not to sure
<coty> i never had that problem
<coty> some good people to ask are intelikey , daskreech , and admiral_chicago
<h0ax_> is there a program that gets up a cpu usage and ram usage panel on desktop ?
<Odisseo> ok..thank you coty
<coty> yea
<coty> i hope to be more of a help one day
<Odisseo> :)
<coty> i just need to keep learning more about linux
<Odisseo> me too
<coty> Its not easy XD
<h0ax_> is there a program that gets up a cpu usage and ram usage panel on desktop ?
<kraut> moin
<coty> what command do i use to see my processes
<LjL> ps
<LjL> ps aux, most likely
<coty> are you talking to me LjL
<LjL> yes
<h0ax_> like a graphical display on the desktop
<coty> wree do i put that in
<coty> were
<LjL> h0ax_, there are a few
<h0ax_> good ones ?
<LjL> coty: uh... you asked for a command, so in a terminal of course
<LjL> coty: if you want graphical, just hit Ctrl+Esc
<coty> yeah that is what i want
<LjL> h0ax_: yeah that's the problem, i haven't really tried them. SuperKaramba is well known for KDE, but i think it's probably quite a resource hog
<h0ax_> tar
<LjL> then there's a lightweight, DE-independent one whose name escapes me right now
<m_tadeu> is there an openoffice expert around?
<dennis_> what is the command to see what source, or wireless adapter, you are using on your pc
<cntb> pls howto change hostname from command line
<joaha> dennis_: Try lspci | grep -i network
<cntb> pls howto change hostname from command line
<LjL> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<eilker> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> is dd command for back-up ?
<eilker> solve
<eilker> d
<LjL> dd is to copy from one device to another, mostly
<LjL> so yes, it can be used to take a raw backup of a partition, for instance
<dennis_> tnx joaha, it works, i also have to define the 'type' of my wireless adaptor, eg madwifi_ag, how can i see this
<LjL> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ash-Fox> Openoffice
<Ash-Fox> !Openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<eilker> thanx ljl
<Ash-Fox> Wow... Definately not the information I was looking for. ubotu, you have failed me :(
<eilker> !sbackup > eilker
<rudlavibizon> quick help please: how do i switch desktops with keyboard?
<rudlavibizon> tce:elite jammed my mouse ;)
<rudlavibizon> analogue of ctrl-alt-left/right in gnome
<rudlavibizon> anyone?
<h0ax__> hey ... i got this when trying to install superkaramba configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<joaha> rudlavibizon: Ctrl-F<number> switches to that desktop
<rudlavibizon> yes, thanks guys!
<rudlavibizon> :)
<cntb> how do I change username from command line - only one user on system
<Cebulon> hi, is it a known bug ? Kopete crashes when trying to change the preferences (feisty)
<Cebulon> it crashes X, back to login screen
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: dont think so.  i dont get that.
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: you running skim or something?
<coty> hey how can i make it were my second hd is a vertail drive
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: no skim running
<coty> or what is a good daemon tool
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: tried removing the config files out of the way?  no one else has reported that for a couple of releases.
<eilker> is plesk panel only for linux ?
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: I cleaned ot the homedir, no luck. it crashes as sonn as i hit the Preferences Menue entry
<eilker> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<eilker> !plesk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plesk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: and ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete and /.kde/share/config/kopete* ?
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: could the reason be the NVIDIA driver from NVIDIA
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: dunno.  that can screw with anything
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: i deleted the whole homedir
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: thta doesnt necessarily include the hidden files
<Hobbsee> (and you didnt do that while you were logged into kde, did you?)
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: LEt me try real quick, I will be back, if KDE crashes on me again
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: i deleted when i was logged out as root
<matrix> hi i just discovered that i can active, deactive external displays, change ther resolution etc on the fly fith nvidia-settings now
<Hobbsee> ah
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: Ill try the driver thing real quick ....
<matrix> i have just one minor problem it doesn't offer me the native resolution 1440x900 of my external screen so the picture is not sharp
<chijin> that's a major problem!
<Hobbsee> !resolution | matrix
<ubotu> matrix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matrix> Hobbsee: i am somewhat looking for the place where nvidia-settings is getting the list of available resolutions from. so i can add my desired one there.
<Hobbsee> matrix: that'd be xorg.conf, i guess
<eilker> after last fm we have http://lasttv.net  :D
<matrix> Hobbsee: i had a config before for twin head on my both displays in xorg.conf. xorg.conf still has those settings so doesn't look overwritten. of course with this settings i always hat to restart x. which i don't have to do with nvidia-setting (very great!!)
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee knows very little about non-intel cards
<matrix> perhaps i have to find out why nvidia-settings display a false max resolution for my external display. might be some problem with detecting display parameters.
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: if u re still there, it WAS the NVIDIA driver !
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: heh.  like i say, wouldnt surprise me
<jakkass> is anyone having problems with KNetworkManager
<Cebulon> i am back to nvidia-glx and it seems to work now
<jakkass> it's freezing at 28% on connecting
<jakkass> on Feisty
<Hobbsee> jakkass: try "sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo Networkmanager" and try again
* Hobbsee was wondering if that was only effecting her
<Lynoure> jakkass: I get that couple of times a day
<jakkass> this isn't a couple of times
<jakkass> its every time
<neha> hi to all
<jakkass> KWifiManager works
<neha> i need some help
<Lynoure> jakkass: with Intel 2200BG and WPA (mostly)
<jakkass> I'm on a Ralink
<jakkass> rt2500
<Lynoure> hmmm, might be then more knetworkmanager specific.
<Cebulon> i have one more thing : hotkey-setup is not updating correctly, how can i get rid of that package (i am using synaptic)
<Lynoure> jakkass: does kwifimanager deal with WPA?
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: remove it like you do any other.  purge it, if you like
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: yes
<jakkass> I'm using WEP anyway
<Cebulon> synaptic comes back with an (Error in pre-removal scipt ....)
<Hobbsee> what's the error?
<jakkass> it just stalls
<jakkass> at 28%
<Cebulon> i cant get rid the normal way, i guess
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: thanks, I'll give it a try then
* Hobbsee wonders what the prerm script sya
<Hobbsee> s
<jakkass> I think it could be permissions related
<jakkass> as KWifiManager needs kdesu to work
<jakkass> whereas KNetworkManager doesn't
<Cebulon> jakkass: i had the same prob with ralink2500 and my laptop, it worked whe i configured it in Network-settings, i didnt use kwifi
<jakkass> Network settings eh
<Cebulon> jakkass: it stalled the same way
<jakkass> what command for that
<fedor__> does anybody know how to make mountISO work under kubuntu edgy??
<WaxyFresh> jakkass: have you considered something stronger then wep?the fbi did a demonstration aboute how wep can be broken easily,tehy did it in 5 mins
<Cebulon> jakkass: no command (kde->systemprefs->network-settings
<Cebulon> jakkass: wpa didnt work at all with ralink, i spent hours on that
<neha> i want to sell kubuntu releases
<neha> can anybody tell me how to do that
<WaxyFresh> has anyone seen a mac like deskbar that when you run the mouse over it the icons kinda enlarge and jump out?
<Hobbsee> neha: you're allowed to under the gpl
<WaxyFresh> neheplease dont
<Hobbsee> i think
<neha> why
<neha> waxy
<WaxyFresh> so one could theroreticly order kubuntu cd for free then turn around and sell them?
<WaxyFresh> cds*
<Hobbsee> WaxyFresh: yeah, there's one in the repos.  dont remember what it's called
<neha> can anybody tell me exact procedure
<Hobbsee> waylandbill: yeah, people do
<Hobbsee> neha: that's for you to figure out, hwo you want to sell them.  duh.
<WaxyFresh> Hobbsee: damn,but thanks
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: is there a different way to delete that package
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: i'd have to see what the prerm says to tell you hwo to fix it.  i can remove it fine, here
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: hold on
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: it says: E: hotkey-setup: Subprocess pre-removal script replies with Error 1 (translation from german)
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: does it say where the prerm script is?
<Hobbsee> maybe a few lines up, or below?
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: no
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: and it keeps staying in the updateable packages
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: try sudo /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup stop && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: ok, hold on
<vajk> hello
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: 1st part comes back with a "KDSETKEYCODE: Invalid argument, failed to set scancode 80 to keycode 256)
<vajk> can somebody pls tell me how can I revert the default kubuntu theme ?
<Hobbsee> vajk: to...
<vajk> I've installed a new themes and the I just can't find the original one
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: right.  kdesu kwrite /var/lib/dpkg/info/hotkey-setup.prerm, delete lines 5-10, then run the dpkg --configure -a again
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: ok, pls wait
<raffytaffy> is there a way to uninstall open office from buntu without too much chaos?
<Hobbsee> raffytaffy: yes, like any other app.  you might have trouble upgrading though
<raffytaffy> you mean upgrading distro?
<erikja> !gzip >erikja
<Hobbsee> raffytaffy: yes
<vajk> is there a place to download the default kubuntu theme ?
<raffytaffy> Hobbsee: not a problem , i have 2 buntu distros installed...edgy and feisty. i was thinking of removing it on edgy. ..since i have it on feisty..just was wondering about dependencies
<Hobbsee> vajk: if you run apt-get source kubuntu-default-settings, it's in one of the folders there
<Hobbsee> raffytaffy: ahh.  should only remove kubuntu-desktop
<raffytaffy> Hobsee is kubuntu-desktop a very serious dependency in your opinion..like for installing things such as kernels and whatnot?
<Hobbsee> raffytaffy: for a stable, non-development release?  no.
<Hobbsee> (that you're not going to upgrade_
<Hobbsee> raffytaffy: tab completion is your friend, btw
<raffytaffy> sounds good to me:D thanks
<LeeJunFan> ugh, I think I just figured out why my kdesktop was crashing. KDesktop doesn't seem to like if DPMS is enabled (probably by kde-guidance-power), and DPMS is turned off in monitor&display. Screensaver doesn't lock right either w/o display set to use dpms.
<cntb> \o elcuco
<elcuco> ?
<cntb> you may want to idle in #ubuntu-il elcuco
<vain> hello
<KDEfanboy> anyone know if there are plans to compile the longstanding crash-fixed svn source into kaffeine's official package ?
<vain> does anyone know a good p2p for linux?
<raffytaffy> !azureus | vain
<ubotu> vain: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<KDEfanboy> vain: kmldonkey
<vajk> vain: I use azureus
<Hobbsee> KDEfanboy: what's the svn version, and what does it fix?
<nicoc> hi ppl
<KDEfanboy> Hobbsee: bug that plagued kaffeine for over a year at least (iirc). it's on the front page: http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/
<Hobbsee> KDEfanboy: there are 1 there.  oh, i see.  latest xinelib required too.  maybe
<harmental> hi all..
<KDEfanboy> sounds good. hope so
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: hotkey setup removal didnt work
<dhq> i need a nice navigator like kiba-dock
<harmental> since i've upgraded to beta, Knetworkmanager doesnt remember my wep pass
<harmental> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: because?
<Hobbsee> harmental: are you using kwalletmanager?
<harmental> nop
<Hobbsee> that's why
<harmental> Hobbsee: thx...Shall i install it?
<Hobbsee> harmental: yes, and kubuntu-desktop
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: it says: E: hotkey-setup: Subprocess pre-removal script replies with Error 2 (translation from german)
<harmental> Hobbsee: thx!
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: what's error 2?
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: it doesnt say
<Hobbsee> mmm...damn
<Cebulon> its an error message from synaptic
<Hobbsee> what happens if you remove the prerm file out of the way?
<vain> thx for the info on the p2p program
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: ok this time it worked, its gone !!
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: yay :)
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: million thanks
<Hobbsee> Cebulon: no problems :)
<Cebulon> Hobbsee: cake of beer (german) is yours
<Hobbsee> yay!  :D
* Hobbsee is going through germany soon, incidently
<Hobbsee> iirc
<Drgenero> Ready to help a newbie anybody?
<Drgenero> I got an easy one...
<BluesKaj> anyone with experience using "digital out" on ATI IXP sound..I have PCM enabled but no luck ...works in windows :(  would hate to have reboot everytime...any ideas, suggestions ?
<Hobbsee> Drgenero: shoot
<RealisticDragon> afternoon :)
<Drgenero> That "wizard" that runs for every new KDE user to set graphics intensity (look and feel), how do I rerun that?
<Drgenero> sets region as well.
<vajk> thanks for help guys
<vajk> bye
<RealisticDragon> you can set region from the system settings panel
<SSJ_GZ> Drgenero: Alt+F2; kpersonalizer
<Drgenero> I turned up the "eye candy" too much and can't stand all the ear candy.
<RealisticDragon> K>system settings>regional aand language
<Hobbsee> Drgenero: type kpersonalizer in konsole :)
<Drgenero> Exactly.  Thanks guys.
<RealisticDragon> anyone know why apt-index-watch would be using 99% CPU in short burts every 2-3 seconds? i have only noticed it on edgy-ppc, it doesnt show up on -x86 or dapper
<RealisticDragon> ah, theres a thread on the forums about it :)
<hunt[away] > hi
<hunt[away] > how to install package?
<RealisticDragon> hunt[away] : you can use adept to install packages
<RealisticDragon> you can find it on the K menu under add and remove programmes
<hunt[away] > hmm...
<Hobbsee> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Hobbsee> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Hobbsee> hunt[away] : see the bottom link ^
<RealisticDragon> hunt[away] : which package are you trying to install?
<hunt[away] > okey, thx
<hunt[away] > RealisticDragon:: mm, php-mysql?
<RealisticDragon> has someone given you a specific package to install? or do you just need new software
<RealisticDragon> ahh ok
<RealisticDragon> then yep, adept will help
<hunt[away] > okey.
<hunt[away] > bye
<RealisticDragon> you can install mysql and itll grab apache etc
<krillin> hi
<krillin> new to linux
<RealisticDragon> hi krillin, welcome :)
<RealisticDragon> what can we help you with?
<krillin> nothing really just saying hi
<krillin> thanks anyway
<RealisticDragon> heh.. hows it working out so far?
<BluesKaj> I'll try again
<BluesKaj> anyone with experience using "digital out" on ATI IXP sound..I have PCM enabled but no luck ...works in windows :(  would hate to have reboot everytime...any ideas, suggestions ?
<krillin> it took a while to connect ive just put this pc together and thought i would give it a go
<RealisticDragon> BluesKaj: if no one has that card here at the moment id try asking on launchpad.net (the help system) since there are more people to take a look, or otherwise you might want to try upstream with the ALSA people directly
<lupul> can someone tell me pls how to boot in the old style?
<lupul> i mean without that kubuntu splash
<zamaraeva> hi all
<zamaraeva> folks how is familiar with C or C++?
<zamaraeva> who is ?
<krillin> can someone tell me were i can download a list of irc servers
<RealisticDragon> lupul: you can change the boot options to -nosplash but you need to edit the grub files to do so
<RealisticDragon> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RealisticDragon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<x_link> Hi
<LjL> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<x_link> Is the only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu the WM?
<abattoir> lupul: try removing 'splash' and 'quiet' from the kernel option in /boot/grub/menu.lst (for the appropriate kernel entry)
<BluesKaj> RealisticDragon, yeah, that's an idea ...installed the new ATi IXP linux drivers ...everything works fine , amarok rocks etc but I'd like to send the digital stream to my TV room where the HT Receiver is located and then it would really ROCK! :)
<LjL> yeah, /boot/grub/menu.lst, find "splash", and change it into "nosplash"
<cntb> elcuco: gone ?
<x_link> Except for GNOME and KDE Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same thing?
<zamaraeva> who could help me?
<LjL> x_link: yes
<x_link> Alright.
<RealisticDragon> x_link: yes, ubuntu and kubuntu are the same and you can install any packages from eitther on the same machine
<elcuco> cntb: not gone, i am here
<zamaraeva> how i can print - % character in C
<LjL> x_link: of course, the GNOME/KDE difference is not a small one, since just about *all* user-visible applications are different
<RealisticDragon> BluesKaj: i wish they would define sound over ethernet :)
<zamaraeva> ?
<x_link> RealisticDragon: So they use the same repo as well?
<user_> hey can anyone here help me with a laptop ethernet issue?  the forums prove to be ineffective for help
<cntb> OK
<RealisticDragon> x_link: yes they do
<LjL> zamaraeva: printf("%%"), bit offtopic
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Thanks alot!
<atron> hello
<RealisticDragon> if you want to install kubuntu from an ubuntu machine just type apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<atron> i have some troubles
<x_link> I'm using Debian Etch right now.
<RealisticDragon> ubuntu stable ;)
<zamaraeva> LjL: thanx
<cntb> !il
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<atron> could some one help me
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elisboa> Hi, I have a Compaq R3000 and would like to know how do I map my external volume keys
<RealisticDragon> what with atron? :)
<user_> hey can anyone here help me with a laptop ethernet issue?  the forums prove to be ineffective for help
<elisboa> Well, I have searched all over kcontrol and couldn't find a place where I could set "volume up", "volume down" and "toggle mute"
<cntb> !ask  > atron
<RealisticDragon> elisboa: i suspect the best place to look for that is http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<elisboa> user_: what is your doubt? Mabye I could help ya
<x_link> So I guess if I want to install Kubuntu I should go for 6.10?
<atron> i have kubuntu 6.06
<elisboa> RealisticDragon: Thank you very much!
<atron> i installed amarok
<RealisticDragon> sorry elisboa for just redirecting but there is a lot of info there :)
<x_link> atron: Okey
<atron> but dont have sound
<x_link> Is 6.06 better than 6.10?
<RealisticDragon> x_link: 6.10 is newer but 6.06 has support for longer
<atron> but xmms played mp3 freely
<user_> elisboa: sweet,  well essentially, during installation it said no ethernet hardware detected, and i cannot figure out how to install drivers, or modules for the hardware
<chijin> 7.04 ftw
<RealisticDragon> 7.04 will be released this month
<x_link> Okey
<x_link> I will install Kubuntu 6.10 then.
<elisboa> RealisticDragon: I didn't get mad about it. What I want is the info, no matter if I have to read about it. Actually, I even prefer it be like this, so I can really learn about the subject ;-)
<RealisticDragon> you can upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 when its released :)
<x_link> Ohh
<x_link> Cool
<Hobbsee> elisboa: smart :)
<x_link> I once tried Kubuntu, but there KDE doesn't look the same as mine.
<x_link> Even when it's the same KDE version
<RealisticDragon> it has a few tweaks
<cntb> atron me working on 6.06 here
<elisboa> user_: Ok. Are you in Ubuntu now? When using Debian, I had an issue where my netcard didn't get IP from the DHCP server for the first time. I always had to ask it once more
<x_link> I don't like there Control Panel for exmaple, called System Settings or what it is.
<cntb> what sound plays and what not
<x_link> That's the only thing I don't like.
<atron> cntb, ok i installed xine but no working ether
<chijin> x_link: you can run kcontrol if you want
<x_link> ohh
<elisboa> user_: if you are not in Kubuntu now, then I suggest you log in as root (sudo su) and type lspci -v and look for any ethernet device detected
<x_link> I will install it now then.
<chijin> x_link: it's probably installed. just run it
<user_> elisboa: the laptop is the (LG F1-2245A9) and the hardware is the: The onboard ethernet is the: Realtek RTL8168/8111, and The onboard wifi is the: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<RealisticDragon> x_link: the 6.10 control panel is better than the 6.06 one, but yeah i prefer plain old kde too :)
<elisboa> so, you type lsmod and see if the module for the device wasn't really loaded
<chijin> x_link: or do you mean kubuntu :-P
<user_> ok i will do that, one moment
<cntb> atronany sound at all in system ?
<cntb> atron any sound at all in system ?
<elisboa> user_: I had an issue with my wireless broadcom. And I know this realtek of yours, which is a gigabit one, is a pretty new hardware
<elisboa> Maybe you should try it with edgy, instead of Dapper
<atron> alsa and i m listening to xmms very well but i want that amarok will play sound too
<elisboa> atron: you have to configure the amarok engine properly
<elisboa> if it uses artsd, then set arts properly on kcontrol, to use alsa instead of oss :-)
<atron> when i selecting xine engine in amarok i have message xine cant initialized any audio drivers
<cruel_dog> hi all, i cant listen to mp3 with kubuntu. how can i enable that?
<x_link> chijin: Yes I mean in Kubuntu.
<cruel_dog> how to enable mp3 playing in kubuntu?
<x_link> I have changed my damn keyboardf 5 times today.
<x_link> I got 2 new ones and I really don't know which one to use
<x_link> hehe
<elisboa> cruel_dog: when you try to play a mp3 file from amarok, it asks if you want to install mp3 support. But if want to get it working by "hands-on", then open up a console, log in as root and type: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libmad0
<x_link> Damn annoying.
<x_link> I like them all in different ways.
<elisboa> x_link: all have different mappings?
<x_link> elisboa: ?
<x_link> Mappings? What is that?
<cruel_dog> ty man
<x_link> But I heard that Debian is faster than Kubuntu, is that true?
<elisboa> x_link: you said you have changed your keyb
<x_link> Yeah
<user_> elisboa: ok so i did that, and sure enough both hardware devices are listed in there.  also the installation is 6.10
<cruel_dog> and no, i tryes with amarok, it aint ask me the question.
<cntb> can you aplay atron from command line ?
<x_link> I got tired of the first one.
<elisboa> x_link: depends on what you are comparing it.
<cruel_dog> it just says playlist finished.
<x_link> elisboa: Kubuntu and Debian Etch.
<elisboa> I know of people that have a Pentium IV and use the vanilla kernel, which is a i386 one
<atron> cntb, yep
<x_link> I heard KDE on Debian Etch is faster than Kubuntu.
<elisboa> Didn't install Etch yet, but wanna give a try soon
<cntb> can you aplay  wav files (sounds) atron from command line ?
<x_link> OKej.
<x_link> elisboa: I use Debian Etch right now.
<cntb> good
<cntb> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elisboa> cntb: yes. You should have some app that would play it. GDM, alsa, sox and other packages have such players
<x_link> I have been using GNU/Linux for 7 months, and I have only used Debian Etch. So it's pretty hard to just change distro like that now.
<cntb> !mp3 > atron
<x_link> That's why I don't know if I really want to change or not.
<atron> cntb i can play mp3 fies
<elisboa> There is a "play" command that does it, but I can't figure it out now, on which package it is belonged to
<cruel_dog> elisboa: there is an error, it tells packet not found
<user_> elisboa: ok so i did that, and sure enough both hardware devices are listed in there.  also the installation is 6.10
<elisboa> cruel_dog: Really? Oh, but which one of them I told you about?
<cruel_dog> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libmad0
<cruel_dog> that
<cntb> btw elisboa know where wav samples are on kde ?
<x_link> I will be back again when I have installed Kubuntu.
<x_link> THanks for the info. guys!
<elisboa> cruel_dog: See, I have given you two packages to install, which are: libxine-extracodecs and libmad0. Which one of those your apt didn't find?
<elisboa> cruel_dog: Hey, sorry, I forgot to mention: you will have to enable universe and multiverse repositories, if you want these packages installed. Do you know how to do it?
<atron> cntb , can we go privite
<elisboa> cntb: try searching over /usr/share/sounds ;-)
<atron> i,'m newbee too
<diana> Can someone explain to me how I can get on undernet using Konversation?  Can I download and assimilate a list of servers from somewhere???
<atron> and dont know
<elisboa> damn, how do I execute an external shell app from inside konversation?
<elisboa> Seems like /exec only calls preset scripts
<cruel_dog> elisboa: nope
<user_> elisboa: ok so i did that, and sure enough both hardware devices are listed in there.  also the installation is 6.10
<elisboa> diana: What is undernet?
<diana> It's one of the IRC networks, like EFnet
<cruel_dog> elisboa: i tryed the first one, didnt work
<elisboa> user_: Well, on the live cdyour hardware is ok, but it doesn't work when you are installing, is it right?
<RealisticDragon> they should move the kubuntu channel over to IIP ;)
<elisboa> cruel_dog: what did you exactly do and what did you get?
<krillin> just love this os my pc is flying along
<user_> elisboa: i havent tried out a live cd with it, it is a fresh install from the 6.10 cd.  and the pc i am on now is my desktop, the other is laptop
<atron> i didnt find ansewrs in forums
<cntb> << aplay /usr/share/sounds/shutdown.wav >> plays OK atron ?
<RealisticDragon> krillin: i like sitting on flights and getting 8 hours battery life out of my laptop by running in command line mode ;)
<cruel_dog> elisboa: now i am reading the link sent..... doesnt really help :(
<krillin> kool
<elisboa> user_: As far as I know, 6.10 is a live-cd and the installer, isn't it?
<RealisticDragon> 2 batteries is all i need to get yo japan :o
<elisboa> cruel_dog: well, you are the one trying to install mp3 support, right?
<elisboa> sorry, I got a bit dizzy ;-P
<cruel_dog> elisboa: yes
<elisboa> cruel_dog: do you know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<user_> elisboa: ummmmmmmm possibly.  lol, not sure, but i think you are right.  one of the later options, i installed it in text mode in order to create a dualboot
<lloyd> crap, my cpu is sticking to my heatsink
<cruel_dog> elisboa: nope
<lloyd> anyone here ever had that happening?
<user_> elisboa: which by the way in windows the hardware works fine, so its not the hardware
<krillin> i had a hard time trying to connect thru wifi but sorted it in the end:)
<elisboa> user_: try to use your hardware with the live before installing it, then ;-)
<elisboa> just to see if it works :-)
<RealisticDragon> i hear that wifi works better in feisty
<elisboa> cruel_dog: ok. Let me explain you about repositories
<RealisticDragon> im getting a new laptop for feisty so ill get to find out ;)
<elisboa> RealisticDragon: even ndiswrapper?
<elisboa> cruel_dog: can we go private?
<RealisticDragon> elisboa: not so much, but the roaming and so in is supposed to bet better (which will work with ndiswrapper too, yes)
<lupul> i need some help. how can i resize my partitions without loosing data? because root partition isn/t enaugh anymore
<cruel_dog> ekisboa: you can cometo my channel, i have a registered channel
<lloyd> the internet suggests to heat it with a hairdryer then remove it or to put it in the freezer
<user_> elisboa: what does that solve?  it doesnt allow me to get these modules, and also, it wont have them as the cds are one in the same
<lloyd> ;)
<atron> cntb no
<RealisticDragon> lupul: Take a backup!
<cruel_dog> elisboa: you can come to my channel, i have one
<elisboa> cruel_dog: so, where is it at?
<cruel_dog> elisboa: freenode
<Godet> i cant hear any sound
<atron> cntb, Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/pop.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono
<atron> but i didnt hear sound
<Godet> <atron> but i didnt hear sound
<Godet> me too =)
<lloyd> i assume it is dead anyway since it wouldnt boot
<lupul> no. i mean i want to  resize the data into a smaller one and raise the space in the root partition
<elisboa> user_: well, if the live cd works, why would't the installed version do as well? Can't figure out what is really getting wrong
<lloyd> cpu came out with no pins bowed or anthing though the lever was still closed
<lloyd> what a laod of crap....last intel cpu for me
<harmental> Hobbsee: me again...shall i enable kwallet subsystem?
<Hobbsee> harmental: yeah.  blank password works
<user_> elisboa: no no, i have never tried tohe live cd, but im almost positive it wont work either as it is built with the same stuff as the installer
<lupul> my kwallet has alzheimer i believe
<Godet> i cant hear sound, somebody help me pls
<harmental> Hobbsee: blank pass?
<lloyd> the fun part isnt actual that the cpu sticks to the heatsink but that you cant remove it anymore without openening the ziff lever
<nicoc> hi
<Hobbsee> harmental: for the kwallet password
<user_> elisboa: but anyways, when i typed in that command to list the hardwarer, they ARE i dentified, so, how do i get them to work?
<nicoc> can anyone help me to install kubuntu edgy on a mac intel??
<RealisticDragon> Godet: have you checked the speakers are on and work etc?
<lloyd> ihm, nobody here ever experienced something like that?
<Godet> yes
<RealisticDragon> nicoc: getting my powerbook next month, good luck :) there are some threads on the forum that describe all the wierd oddities
<elisboa> user_: when you lsmod, are the modules loaded?
<hugeta> im totaly new kubuntu user....how to install gz file
<lupul> please someone. how can i make the second partition on the hard drive smaller so that i can make the first bigger? without loosing any data. i'm on edgy
<atron> but im hearing sounds from xmms
<hugeta> i confuse to run gz file
<atron> and playing mp3 files
<Godet> RealisticDragon: i hve no problem about speaker and etc.
<nicoc> RealisticDragon: hehe thanks, i think that i have to install refit instead of lilo or grub, but i dont know how :(
<RealisticDragon> hugeta: unless you cant get it another way dont try to install from .gz files, try using aadept instead if the software is in it (K>add and remove programs)
<Godet> RealisticDragon: i can listen to music on the windows, but i cant on the kubuntu
<RealisticDragon> nicoc: you need to use boot camp
<RealisticDragon> nicoc: there is a howto on the ubuntu wiki I believe
<hugeta> thank mr dragoon
<user_> elisboa: i typed in that command, but i dont know what im looking for, what should i find?
<RealisticDragon> Godet: ok, if you open a terminal can you get any beeps by pressing tab?
<nicoc> RealisticDragon: i already have bootcamp and refit, i'll try to search in there.
<elisboa> user_: lsmod?
<Godet> RealisticDragon: no, icant hear anything
<user_> elisboa: yah  tyed that into terminal, what am i looking for in the list that shows up?>
<david_> Can anyone help me to activate compiz in kubuntu feisty?
<coty> anyone know how to make virtual drive
<RealisticDragon> sounds like it hasnt found your sound card at all godet :/ might be more than i can help you with easily from here :(
<elisboa> user_: if the modules of your hardware were loaded. In the case, the modules of your ethernet card
<RealisticDragon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<coty> !virtualdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elisboa> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<user_> elisboa: ok, but what am i looking for in the list?  in other words, how do i identify the modules are loaded?
<elisboa> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<elisboa> user_: Oh, well, you should read the linux kernel documentation, then.
<david_> ubotu: thanks for that but I need info for using feisty. compiz is in the repository.
<krillin> can someone recomend a good mp3 player
<user_> elisboa: honestly....
<cntb> anyone using local apt source. I mean complete mirror ?
<RealisticDragon> user_: cat /proc/modules
<elisboa> krillin: amarok!
<RealisticDragon> user_: or cat /proc/modules | less
<krillin> amrock just crashed will try again
<RealisticDragon> eek :/ amarock is the best mp3 player i have ever used
<elisboa> krillin: you can try audacious, xmms, beep-media-player, mplayer, xine... ?-)
<Iced_Tea> amarok is king
<elisboa> I love Amarok, but hate when it hangs :-)
<RealisticDragon> there is also a rewrite of xmms that makes it play nice with multiple sound sources
<RealisticDragon> but i cant remember what its called :( a something
<user_> RealisticDragon: hey thanks man, so of this list what am i looking for?
<RealisticDragon> audacioucs maybe
<RealisticDragon> user_: sorry i wasnt following the rest of the discussion dont know the problem :/
<krillin> i will re boot and try again bbiab
<RealisticDragon> whats your issue?
<atron> cntb, what can it be? xine cant initialize audio drivers?
<raffytaffy> i finally got Moblock to work
<user_> RealisticDragon: lol.  well the issues is when installing off the 6.10 cd the ethernet hardware could not be detected.  now, i have run the command to list hardware, and sure enough both are there.  so, how do i get them both working? the laptop is the (LG F1-2245A9) and the hardware is the: The onboard ethernet is the: Realtek RTL8168/8111, and The onboard wifi is the: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<RealisticDragon> user_: ok, both those bits of hardware are well supported so there will be an answer, just need to find it ;) give me a sec and ill see what i can turn up
<RealisticDragon> user_: i assume you tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart already?
<user_> RealisticDragon: really?  thanks a MILLION!  i havent been able to find anything because the machine is relatively new
<david_> is there a feisty channel for kubuntu?
<user_> no i havent but i can do that right now
<user_> RealisticDragon: no i havent but i can do that right now
<RealisticDragon> user_: i was actually looking at wireless cards with that chipset because i know it has drivers :) they are in hp pro laptops
<RealisticDragon> once you have tried that can you do "iwconfig" and tell me if your wireless card shows up?
<hugeta> where link for download kylix can anybody help me
<user_> RealisticDragon: hey, tried that, it says reconfigured devices [ok]    but then tried to get on the net and nope, still not up and running
<user_> RealisticDragon: ok ill try that other command
<smile> hi everybody
<nicoc> RealisticDragon: 'r u there?
<user_> RealisticDragon: hey, it says "no wireless extensions"
<user_> RealisticDragon: for all: lo, eth0, sit0
<smile> how to make my task bar looks like MacOS
<RealisticDragon> dunno david_, lets find out :)
<RealisticDragon> !feisty
<RealisticDragon> does iwconfig show anything?
<RealisticDragon> thanks :)
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<RealisticDragon> im up to 88s lag at the moment so not sure how long this will stay connected for :/
<RealisticDragon> only just nicoc :)
<RealisticDragon> user_: ok, so its not seeing your card at all :o it should be there as eth1
<Jucato> smile: please explain
<david_> thanks
<raffytaffy> the next one will be renegade rooster lol
<smile> i want have my task bar looks like the task bar of Mac Os
<user_> RealisticDragon: yah, thats the problem.  no networking devices work at the moment, but they are detectable as hardware
<RealisticDragon> user_: have you got a hardware on/off switch? apparetly linux sees it as off by default when you boot
<RealisticDragon> for the wireless card i mean :)
<Jucato> smile: which one? the menu bar at the top?
<user_> RealisticDragon: yup i do have that actually
<Jucato> smile: or you mean the dock? with zooming icons?
<nicoc> RealisticDragon: im taking a look at this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook -
<RealisticDragon> nicoc: sounds like the best place to look :)
<smile> the menubar
<user_> RealisticDragon: and its on, typed same command, same thing
<smile> in the bottom
<RealisticDragon> rats, was hoping for an easy answer ;)
<nicoc> RealisticDragon: but i have mac os x in the partition number 2, i want to keep it.
<Jucato> !kxdocker | smile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kxdocker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah..
<RealisticDragon> nicoc: sorry i havent got mine yet :( no experience with it until next week :)
<user_> RealisticDragon: however my main concern is just getting the realtek up and running so i can just update everything and deal with the wifi afterwards
<RealisticDragon> ok
<smile> Jucato: kxdocker ?
<nicoc> RealisticDragon: and there's says that i have to put this - sudo gptsync /dev/sda && sudo sfdisk -c /dev/sda 3 83 - when the install progress is at 50%
<Jucato> smile: yeah look for that app... not sure it's in the repositories though, but there's another one like it
<nicoc> RealisticDragon: do you know if that will affect mi mac os x partition?
<Jucato> !info kooldock | smile
<ubotu> smile: kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<RealisticDragon> nicoc: way over my head without doing more reading :/ launchpad is the best place to ask (launchpad.net)
<Jucato> ah found it!
<Jucato> !info kxdocker | smile
<ubotu> smile: kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<nicoc> RealisticDragon: okok, thanks :)
<smile> ubotu: i have Dapper not Edgy
<coty> does linux requre being defragmented
<RealisticDragon> coty: no
<coty> why not
<jakkass> when you have large harddrives theres no need even in Windows
<Jucato> smile: ubotu is a bot
<david_> compiz!
<RealisticDragon> user_: checking up on the realtek now... ifconfig shows up eth1 right?
<Jucato> !info kxdocker dapper | smile
<jack> hi is there a downloadable german dictionary i can use offline in the reps or somewhere else??
<ubotu> smile: kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<coty> But i had to have defragment removale on windows
<coty> why would i not need it with linxu
<coty> linux
<RealisticDragon> coty:  the way linux handles file systems is not the same
<RealisticDragon> it runs fsck by itself when it needs to
<user_> RealisticDragon: if config pulls up lo
<RealisticDragon> no eth1 at all?
<coty> oh ok
<user_> RealisticDragon: and shows what appears to be networking information
<coty> thats alsome
<coty> so does anyone know how to make a drive a virtual drive
<RealisticDragon> user_: this is not the best answer i know but i cant find much because no one else seems to have had any problems with that chipset :( can i be a real pest and ask you to check off your live cd/install CD? i think you might have a borked install somehow
<RealisticDragon> if you cant start it up from the control panel
<RealisticDragon> start>system settings>network settings
<ksnipa> anyone know where the kde startup file is, (the file that loads all apps when kde boots)
<coty> that would be grub
<coty> am i right
<RealisticDragon> ksnipa: ~/.kde/autostart
<Jucato> ksnipa: by default, KDE will save the session at logout and restore that session when you login
<RealisticDragon> but any apps you leave open on your desktop automatically restart
<user_> RealisticDragon: lol, well actually i just found a similar topic in the forum and says i can enable it from administrator mode somehow????
<Jucato> ksnipa: meaning, apps that you leave open when you logout will be reopened.
<user_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=12928.0
<RealisticDragon> user_: sounds like its from that start>system settings>network panel :)
<Jucato> ksnipa: you can change the behavior in System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager (Edgy) or System Settings -> KDE Components -> Session Manager (Dapper)
<PL> cze
<Jucato> !autostart | ksnipa
<ubotu> ksnipa: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<hugeta> help how to install a program in ubuntu....not from aadept
<ksnipa> RealisticDragon & Jucato, ya thanks, no I ran into problem where since I  logged back in opengl got all mucked up (glxinfo throws errors) and I got beryl in my startup so anytime kde boots it just dies at a white screen
<RealisticDragon> hugeta: you can use sudo apt-get
<PL> jes ktos z polski
<RealisticDragon> ksnipa: then you can log into the command line and change the links in the autostart directory
<Jucato> !pl | PL
<ubotu> PL: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<PL> thx
<ksnipa> yea, thats what I'm looking to do right now
<user_> RealisticDragon: hey i think we are on to something here, where is the administrator mode button at!?
<hugeta> what's that....i confuse. ussualy im in windows just a click install button......ehm
<RealisticDragon> user_: when you open up the network settings option in the system control panel it has an adminstirator mode button
<RealisticDragon> hugeta: may i ask which package you are trying to install?
<skittles> has any1 had this problem? turned on pc, everything FROZE like state, had to force quit
<RealisticDragon> hugeta: you might need to use a different thing depending on what you want to install
<hugeta> firefox setup.exe instead ubuntu disk..
<RealisticDragon> ok, theres an easier way to install firefox :)
<RealisticDragon> you dont need to use the .exe
<vain> hello
<RealisticDragon> open up adept (K>add remove programs) then type in firefox
<skittles> is there a java paltform, for edgy?
<RealisticDragon> once you have done that you can see it says "firefox" and then you just click on it and select install
<ksnipa> all right one problem Autostart directory is empty :S
<RealisticDragon> that way the application manager will do all the work for you :) and keep it up to date
<cruel_dog> hi vain
<RealisticDragon> skittles: there are several ways to get java, need anything specific?
<Jucato> ksnipa: it might be a saved Session thing then
<skittles> platform** sry for the misspell
<user_> RealisticDragon: lol, i had to scroll down thats why i didnt see it.  anyways, so i did that, tried to enable the netowrk and it briefly ries to do so, but it is still not available.....
<ksnipa> Jucato where would I find the saved session file ?
<vain> cruel_dog: hello
<RealisticDragon> user_: apologies user_, i think im going to run out of power before i fix it
<RealisticDragon> going to change batteries and i will be right back :)
<Jucato> ksnipa: ~/.kde/share/config/session/ directory. clear that out
<balint> hi, how can i edit the xorg.conf with kate?
<balint> i mean that i also can save it too
<nicoc> RealisticDragon hey, can you give me the link of that guide again please?
<user_> RealisticDragon: lol, sounds good man, going to grab some cereal here as well
<RealisticDragon> balint: sudo kate /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<vain> hm
<RealisticDragon> brb battery change
<ksnipa> Jacato, all right got it
<hugeta> oh my god its work....thank's bro
<Jucato> balint: kdesu kate /etc/apt/xorg.conf
<ksnipa> lets give it a whilr
<ksnipa> *whirl
<balint> not etc???
<vain> does anyone know how i can gain acces to my other disk-the one with Windows?
<nicoc> !intel
<Jucato> balint: er sorry
<Jucato> balint: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nicoc> iintel
<nicoc> dasdsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apikoros> vain, you need to mount it.
<cruel_dog> try mounting it
<hugeta> how is make my laptop connect to win server 2000
<cruel_dog> vain: mount if
<cruel_dog> it*
<nicoc> can anyone give me a link to the ubuntu guide to install ubuntu on a mac intel please??
<balint> ok thx . i just forget it cos i wasnt on linux for a while and now the driver is set back to nv instead of nvidia :D
<apikoros> can anyone recommend a lightweight, qt-based text editor for kde? mostly i use vi in a terminal window, but sometime in need a GUI and kate is too heavy. simple and fast does it.
<Jucato> apikoros: kwrite. it uses the same editor as kate (katepart) but with less features
<cruel_dog> apikoros: kate is a good text editor in my opinion
<hugeta> how to update all my laptop driver automaticly
<apikoros> Jucato: thanks, i'll try it
<apikoros> cruel_dog: it's heavy on my system (P4 1.8)
<cruel_dog> apikoros ah ok
<Jucato> apikoros: I have a 1.5Ghz system... and even when I had just 512MB, Kate was never heavy :)
<hugeta> i think i love ubuntu
<Jucato> 512MB RAM I mean
<vain> apikoros: i get an error when i click 'mount'        cant find  /dev/hdb1 in /etc /fstab
<hugeta> anybody can send link site of borland kylix
<cruel_dog> vain: try mounting it manually with the command. (if the filesystem is compatible)
<vain> cruel_dog: could you please give me that code.I'm a newb!
<apikoros> vain, open a command window. first type sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<cruel_dog> vain: sorry, i dont remember it
<apikoros> then sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows
<kristjan_> what are the risks of using "sudo" instead of kdesu for graphical text editors, like kate, etc.?
<nicoc> can anyone give me a guide on how to install kubuntu on a macbook intel?
<apikoros> kristjan_: no risk, just different interface. kdesu is just graphical, sudo is tty based
<apikoros> nicoc: google is your friend
<nicoc> apikoros im searching it but i canot find that guide :.
<nicoc> :(
<apikoros> vain, after that, assuming /dev/hdb1 is in fact your windows partition, you should be able to see it on your disk at /mnt/windows
<apikoros> nicoc: i typed "macbook intel ubuntu" into google and got plenty of results
<RealisticDragon> gah @ ppc wireless
<vain> apikoros: i did it.now i get this error when i try to get in the disc: could not enter folder /mnt/windows
<ksnipa> Jucato, still running into the problem with beryl loading up during that session, i deleted all files in my kde/share/config/session folder also
<RealisticDragon> 5 seconds to change the battery, 35 to get the network working again ;)
<nicoc> yap me too, but there is a ubuntu guide that i canot find
<ksnipa> any other ideas as to where it maybe loading?
<Jucato> ksnipa: sorry, nope. try asking in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<apikoros> vain, you have to set permissions for your normal user to access it. try chown yourusername.yourusername /mnt/windows
<user_> RealisticDragon: hey just to give you an update, so i changed the  network to dhcp, and it finally accepted, but then tried internet, no luck, then restarted, and everything is the same is before....
<ksnipa> join #beryl
<kai> wasup people
<ksnipa> yea thanks, maybe I should muck around and try to get gl working instead, I think that would also fix things up
<apikoros> vain, or chmod a+r /mnt/windows
<apikoros> i forget which is the right way to do it
<apikoros> errrr sudo chmod a+r /mnt/windows i mean
<kai> I have a geforece 5600go on this laptop, is there any way I can get a higher resolution than 1024x768?
<user_> RealisticDragon: AGVASKGHWJGIHASDDDDKANV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apikoros> user_: you think?
<user_> RealisticDragon: erm..... it now works..... HAHAHAHAHA
<user_> RealisticDragon: TIME TO UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vain> apikoros: chmod a+r /mnt/windows
<apikoros> vain, sudo chmod a+r /mnt/windows
<vain> vain@vain-desktop:~$ chmod a+r /mnt/windows
<vain> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/windows': Read-only file system
<kristjan_> kai: open konsole and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apikoros> but maybe you shouldn't listen to me and have someone tell you how to do it using the graphical interface
<lupul> are there any viruses for linux? some say yes some no... and i don't know what to say anymore
<kai> then what would I do?
<apikoros> lupul, there have been some proof-of-concepts and exploits, but mostly as intellectual exercises rather than any that have actually spread
<kristjan_> lupul: viruses on linux are something you shouldn't be worried about
<apikoros> yeah, what kristjan_ said
<lupul> i'm not
<PL> he
<kristjan_> lupul: maybe then linux gets more widespread where will be viruses written for it...
<lupul> but i'm having argues with some of my firends who say that linux viruses exist.
<kristjan_> kai: well, did you run it?
<chijin> some do exist, but they don't circulate
<Jucato> !virus | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ceros> i tried the kubuntu feisty desktop cd for ppc on a ps3 and it doesn't work
<lupul> ok
<kai> Im doin it now
<lupul> thanks
<lupul> i know there is av soft. i have avg :D
<PL> jak jest czat polski
<kristjan_> kai: choose "nv"
<Jucato> lupul: linux viruses exist only in labs and theoretically can't do harm in the wild. more of "proof of concept" types
<Jucato> !pl | PL
<ubotu> PL: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kristjan_> kai: what monitor do you got?
<kai> kristjan_: I did
<kai> Idk, its an alienware
<lupul> k thanks
<Jucato> lupul: you can rest assured of one thing: Windows viruses will not work on Linux
<lupul> i know because here aren't any exe's
<chijin> heh one could try running a virus with wine :D
<hugeta> how to get mysql,php,phpmyadmin on ubuntu ehm sorry my aadept not work rarely
<kai> kristjan_: Its askin me what resolutions i can use, oh thank god.
<kai> I think Im close to done
<BluesKaj> why wine ...if ya want windows , dual boot
<Jucato> lupul: well, there are executable files. but that's not the real reason. there reason is that those Windows viruses were meant to run on Windows systems, which is very, very different from Linux systems. (just take a look at the directory structure). anyway try reading that link given above
<apikoros> ok vain try this: sudo umount /mnt/windows
<apikoros> then sudo echo "/dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows auto rw,user,auto 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<apikoros> then mount /mnt/windows
<vain> permision denied at this 2. cde
<vain> *code
<apikoros> did you forget the sudo?
<kai> kristjan_: now, I can just go in and use the resolutions set
<vain> nope
<kai> brb
<lupul> i read it
<kai> kristjan_: are there any other options if I still can't change my resolution?
<lupul> more knowledge acumulated thanks
<kristjan_> kai: yeah. what's your monitor model?
<kai> kri'
<kai> kristjan_: Im not sure its an alienware
<vain> apikoros: i didn't forget 'sudo'
<cntb> vain your windows is on ntfs I guess
<vain> aha
<kristjan_> kai: I wan't your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf (use pastebin please)
<kai> ok
<kristjan_> kai: did you restart X btw?
<kai> I logged out and logged back in
<kristjan_> kai: ahaa! logging out and back in won't restart X
<chijin> :-)
<kai> go in to console and do it
<chijin> ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X
<kristjan_> kai: (at least not in k/ubuntu) - log out and choose "restart X in menu somewhere"
<kai> ok
<kai> kristjan_: brb, will try again
<kai> kristjan_: Your tigt, my eyes are bleedin now :)
<kristjan_> kai: if you want faster 2d acceleration and if you plan on using 3d acceleration requiring applications - then why not install nvidia-glx package?
<kai> kristjan_: becasue I did it 3x time and everytime I had to re-install. it made my montor turn weird colors
<kai> kristjan_: if I was to do that, how would I recover if there was a problem?
<chijin> you reinstalled kubuntu every time+
<chijin> ?
<Tobias_> how do I play "teg" adept didnt make me a menu option under "games" :)
<kristjan_> kai: use livecd and edit xorg.conf to use nv :) ?
<Tobias_> and simply writing "teg" in the console was sadly not what was needed
<Tobias_> the full name is "Tenes Empanadas Graciela" and I dont get it
<chijin> kristjan_: or even better, he should press ctrl+alt+f1 and do that in the console
<kai> kristjan_: So edit the xorg back to defaults is what your saying? how would I install the new package, whats the name of it?
<kristjan_> chijin: well, kai has colorful garbage on the screen. I doubt ttys are visible
<kristjan_> kai: you got geforce 5200?
<kai> no its a gefore 5600go
<kai> Its what Alienware puts in their laptops
<kai> the go series
<kristjan_> kai: you should simply install nvidia-glx package then and then  sudo nvidia-xconfig  in konsole
<mlc> hello! xubuntu-rookie says good day
<mlc> ;)
<kai> iT was weird when I did ir it go this odd color that started from the lower and spread thru my whole screen, I freeked and turned off my computer
<kai> Imma try it again, Im kinda scared about it tho
<kristjan_> kai: you got your kubuntu cd?
<kai> I got the ubuntu one, yes
<kai> and I run that command you gave me again
<kai> after installing the package?
<chijin> yes
<kristjan_> kai: yeah
<kai> I just installed it
<kai> Im doin it right now
<chijin> i've had my laptop's screen look like it's burning when x tried to autodetect my screen :D
<kristjan_> kai: if you still get garbage, reboot and try booting without "splash" and add vga=normal
<kai> kristjan_: how do I boot w/o splash
<kai> how do I turn that off?
<kristjan_> kai: then grub loads hit escape and choose first boot option. press e; navigate to line that begins with "kernel" and hit e again. now find splash and remove it, also add vga=normal to the line
<Contrast> Is it possible to make digiKam NOT make copies of all my pictures, and instead just assign tags and whatnot to the originals?
<kristjan_> chijin: oops. looks like garbage screen strike kai again :/
<chijin> :-P
<hugeta> how to mysql ok bro help
<hugeta> i mean  how to get mysql
<atidem> hello
<hugeta> in adept
<coty> should i try ubuntu
<coty> just delete kubuntu
<c1|freaky> why would u want to?
<coty> because i want beryl
<c1|freaky> if it isnt working with ubuntu
<c1|freaky> it wont work with gnome
<c1|freaky> because its not kde related imo
<c1|freaky> though, if u want to upgrade to kubuntu
<c1|freaky> i mean if u want to switch to ubuntu
<c1|freaky> u can still just install ubuntu-desktop
<c1|freaky> in addition to kubuntu-desktop
<coty> i have
<c1|freaky> and u will have both
<c1|freaky> installing ubuntu-desktop is the same as running ubuntu only
<coty> i've done that
<coty> yeah
<coty> well
<coty> is there anyway i could have it on a diffrent hd
<c1|freaky> if it isnt working i dont see any reason why it should be working without having kubuntu-desktop installed
<^demon^> jeez nothing works on here... if konversation connected to quakenet-servers i could ask someone there
<^demon^> why won't it... can't i be in two networks at the same time?
<coty> c1|freaky: is there a way i could boot from slave
<coty> c1|freaky: I would like to have it on a diffrent drive
<c1|freaky> use grub ...
<coty> c1|freaky: how
<c1|freaky> i didnt do that since now
<c1|freaky> just install ubuntu on the other drive it *should* recognize the kubuntu installation and also add it to the grub it will install
<sstchur> what would be a descent player for handling mov files?
<coty> c1|freaky: I have done it and it never does anything
<c1|freaky> hm, cant help u then
<coty> c1|freaky: it just boots into kde
<RavenTux> What is the default kernel for the beta version??
<c1|freaky> RavenTux: Linux loopy2 2.6.20-13-generic #2 SMP Sun Mar 25 00:21:25 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<RavenTux> c1|freaky: thanks :)
<c1|freaky> np
<sstchur> why would I get "Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate" when doing apt-get ?
<LegolasV> sstchur: feisty or edgy?
<sstchur> LegolasV: edgy
<dryang> hello
<dryang> hmm, if i want to play dixm movies in ubnutu what to do ?
<sstchur> LegolasV: looks like I had to change universe to universe multiverse ?
<sstchur> that seems to be doing the trick
<LegolasV> sstchur: yes it's in multiverse
<LegolasV> it's "non-free" ;)
<jaysays> Hi, anyone here got a ATI Radeon card working with feisty ?
<dryang> hmm, my next question was, how to install ati drivers
<dryang> first day on linux.. excuse me ..
<kristjan_> kai are you here?
<jaysays> heh good luck, I have been following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<jaysays> but I have ran into a few problems
<sstchur> LegolasV: ok... so what would it mean if I try playing a .mov file, and I hear audio, but see no video?
<LegolasV> sstchur: still bad codecs I guess
<sstchur> LegolasV: any idea how I troubleshoot that?
<LegolasV> sstchur: you could try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<LegolasV> sstchur: I have to go away now, so I'll just wish you succes, I'll may be back later this day but there are always people  here who can help :)
<cntb> how to restore trash icon on desktop 6.10
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know what could cause this gray colouring? http://i11.tinypic.com/30l11qp.png
<yurimxpxman> cntb: right-click the panel and click Add Applet
<sstchur> thanks
<slestak> im putting a kubuntu machine together for a family i know.  their first computer in a long time.  any must have apps i should throw on there.  i was thinking googleearth, frozen bubble,
<_kai_> kristjan_: It killed my computer
<voorhees86> i install kubuntu and my notebook freeze on a black screen after status bar!!!
<_kai_> kristjan_: My happy to be back, I didn't think I was goin to be able to save it
<slestak> voorhees86: do you know how to edit grub command line, remove quiet and splash dont save it then boot
<voorhees86> i do that, and the same thing
<voorhees86> happend
<slestak> voorhees86: were you able to see boot dmesg output as it booted?
<voorhees86> yes, but the black screen happends after it
<kai> kristjan_: I will never install that package again
<slestak> voorhees86: do you see a console with login, then it disappears to go black?  trying to determine if X is attempting to start
<voorhees86> i dont see the login screen
<kristjan_> kai: too bad. what happened?
<kristjan_> kai: and how did you recover?
<voorhees86> i think the problem happends , when x is starting
<slestak> voorhees86: has this install ever worked, or is it a new install?
<voorhees86> a new, but a have reinstalled too , and no solve the problem
<cntb> can I nice an App thru kmenueditor?
<kai> I re ran that x-server
<slestak> voorhees86:  im not sure man.  after grub starts booting, now long till the black screen starts?  have any other distros eun ok on this machine?
<kai> kristjan_: I lucked out, Im tryin to do a school project, I coulnd't afford to re-install
<voorhees86> windows works perfect on that machine
<cntb> try supergrub
<kristjan_> kai: how could you run it if lcd displayed garbage?
<slestak> voorhees86: how long after grub starts booting does it take for black screen to come.  does the blue kubuntu splash ever show?
<Hrontore> okay, I'm trying to get a binary driver to work for an ati vid card, can any one here help?
<voorhees86> no, the balck screen aperar when x is about to start
<slestak> voorhees86: ati or nvidia card?
<kai> kristjan_: It kept bring me to the console
<voorhees86> nvidia
<kai> It didn't do what it did last time
<kristjan_> kai: so it didn't start x at all?
<voorhees86> we can talk on a private message?
<bruja8> voorhees86 did you install beryl ?
<kai> kristjan_: nope
<slestak> voorhees86: sure.  pm me
<kristjan_> kai: ok then. at least you got nv driver working...
<kai> kristjan_: At first I was getting this error that it couldn't find some frame buffering device
<kai> I got a higher res so I co do my development work in netbeans
<voorhees86> slestak:im talking to you on pc, and you than awmser me
<slestak> voorhees86: im in pm window :)
<voorhees86> you see me talking?
<slestak> voorhees86: not in pm, i posted last on my window
<slestak> voorhees86: im going to part from the pm window, start a fresh one
<slestak> i have a desktop machine that will no tcompletely shut off when shutdown is selected.  isnt that an acpi thing?
<voorhees86> slestak you have msn?
<Ryiel> hey
<voorhees86> the pm dosent work
<slestak> voorhees86: i see the pm, it works, i was distracted by work
<voorhees86> but you dont talk to me
<slestak> i only have one room up at a time, i did not see you there, go over to pm
<smile> hi everybody .. how can i chat with microfone ?
<smile> via kopete or Gaim ?
<smile> anyhelp plz ?
<voorhees86> lets go to channel abcde
<slestak> k
<jarn> How do I make scripts use aliases I have set up? I just made a one-line script to run something in wine using an alias (wineda) that opens it on a specific desktop but it gives me command not found... it works fine from the terminal.
<user_> hey can someone help me out with setting up a network here very quickly?
<user_> well setting up folders i can share on the netowrk anyways.  seems to have changed since 5.10
<tux> w00t upgrading to feisty
<tux> jarn: just put your script in /usr/bin/
<jarn> tux: Okay. But why does it have to be there?
<tux> that's where the system starts looking for commands
<user_> anyone?
<jarn> tux: I already have it in a place that is in the path.
<tux> if you're script is called test and you put it in usr/bin you can call on the script by just typing the name instead of the entire path to the scri[t
<tux> script
<jarn> tux: And putting it in /usr/bin doesn't help, it still produces that error.
<myTB|Tanuva> does kde save the actual wallpaper somewhere for itself?
<jarn> tux: I know very well what the path is. You don't get what I mean.
<myTB|Tanuva> jarn: set it executable?
<jarn> tux: My script looks like this "wineda /home/jarn/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Guild\ Wars/Gw.exe". It is called gw. When I run gw, it tells me wineda is not found. wineda is an alias I set up that does "kstart --activate --desktop 5 wine".
<smile> how can i have a voice chat in kubuntu ?
<tux> hm strange
<jarn> myTB|Tanuva: Yes. It's not the script that it can't find, it's the alias in it.
<Chousuke> jarn: shell scripts don't necessarily know about aliases
<jarn> Chousuke: Is there a way to make it know about aliases?
<myTB|Tanuva> but if its a script, why dont you just put the bare command in it without using the alias?
<binks> how do i turn off adept_notifier
<Chousuke> jarn: you need to define them in the non-interactive shell rc file :/
<Chousuke> IIRC for bash that is .bashrc
<jarn> Chousuke: I put it in ~/.bashrc - is that what you mean?
<tux> jarn: off course you started the script with #!/bin/sh
<sstchur> Any multivideo I try to play is coming up just totally blank, but clearly it's trying to play -- any idea why that'd happen?
<Chousuke> and /bin/sh is dash, right?
<tux> well it runns shellscripts
<tux> so it works for me :p
<tux> sometimes i forget to put that in and it produces errors
<Chousuke> yeah, but using /bin/sh when you want /bin/bash may be the problem here. :)
<enrico_> hello :)
<jarn> I didn't think I needed either one since it was just running a program, not any fancy scripts.
<tux> you can give it a try Chousuke
<tux> or jarn
<tux> :p
<tux> the one asking the question
<Chousuke> jarn: well, it matters since dash obviously reads dash configuration, and you've only configured bash :)
<Chousuke> anyway
<tux> jep so it needs /bin/sh or /bin/bash or something
<jarn> Ah... well, neither work. I'll just replace the alias with what it actually does, I suppose.
<Chousuke> you could also just replace the alias with the full command
<jarn> Yeah.
<tux> if it's a script, the script has to go to the entire path, you dont so why bother making a alias
<jarn> I use the alias when I run commands myself. I wanted to put it in the script merely for the sake of consistency.
<cypher1> is there any plan to backport KDevelop 3.4.0 to edgy-backport ?
<Chousuke> jarn: it seems there's no specific configuration file read when bash is started non-interactively
<jarn> Chousuke: Ah... Okay, thanks.
<Chousuke> unless one is specified in $BASH_ENV
<jarn> My swap partition stopped being mounted on boot. I have to manually mount it now with "sudo swapon /dev/hda5". I don't recall when it happened.
<cypher1> bug 66637
<cypher1> jarn, this may help you Malone bug 66637 in util-linux "After running mkswap, swap space is discarded, system fails to hibernate (invalid swap signature)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66637
<AdamKili> I know this is probably a super-noob question, but how do i install and use a KDM theme?
<jarn> cypher1: I don't think I ever ran mkswap.
<cypher1> jarn, did you upgrade recently ?
<cypher1> jarn, i meant a disto upgrade
<jarn> cypher1: No.
<cypher1> jarn, may be /etc/fstab problem ?
<jarn> cypher1: What in it?
<cypher1> jarn, maybe a wrong UUID
<Gizmo48> QUESTION:  I was in the process of updating some files with adept and it stalled.  I terminated the program, now when I run adept it  comes up read-only (how dod I fix that?)
<cypher1> jarn, which version are you on ?
<jarn> cypher1: 6.10
<jarn> cypher1: Can I replace the UUID with /dev/hda5 like it used to be? Or would that cause problems?
<cypher1> jarn, please read bug 66637.. there are lot of info in that
<jarn> cypher1: Okay.
<cypher1> jarn, yes i think in 6.10 we can replace UUID with /dev/*
<jarn> cypher1: Okay.
<Plastefuchs> hi, today i installed kubuntu 7.04 beta on a laptop and amarok 1.4.5 locks itself if i try to play an mp3 file.
<Deepo> Hi
<Deepo> how can I upgrade to feisty in kubuntu
<AdamKili> Plastefuchs: do you have the proper packages to play mp3 files in amarok? xine-plugins i think
<Deepo> something similar to the update-manager of gnome
<elbing> have you installed an mp3 codec for amarok?
<Plastefuchs> elbing: not yet, i hear the popup sound for the dialog that let me install it
<AdamKili> Plastefuchs: it's xine-extracodecs
<Plastefuchs> ah
<AdamKili> Plastefuchs: libxine-extracodecs*
<AdamKili> sorry
<AdamKili> HELP: I know this is super-noob-like, but I can't figure out how to install and use a KDM theme.
<Hrontore> okay, I'm trying to get a binary driver to work for an ati vid card, can any one here help?
<user_> hey can someone help me with intializing my wireless netowrk card in my laptop?
<Deepo> how can I upgrade to feisty in kubuntu ?
<AdamKili> user_: the way i got mine working was i checked the system logs for when it detected the wifi card, and it said that a certain firmware file wasn't provided, so i googled the file name and downloaded the firmware, put it in <something>/firmware/ and my wifi worked. I hope it helps
<Plastefuchs> AdamKili: Thank You :)
<AdamKili> now, can anyone help me install and use a KDM theme? I'm no noob, but i can't figure it out!
<balint> hi, can someone tell me a channel, where there are pepople who really know the internet and the network technology?
<willie> try #scotlug
<willie> balint: sensible  well-structured questions are always welcome in #scotlug
<balint> thx
<soulrider> hi everyone
<tux> still upgrading to feisty
<soulrider> everyone seems to be upgrding =./
<tux> well it takes long enough
<chijin> not if you have a 10mb connection
<soulrider> at what speed are you downloading fromt he repos? i cant seem to be able to get past the 20 kb/s
<chijin> 1300kB/s
<tux> im using a update manage
<tux> r
<tux> 300kb/s here :(
<tux> hm and 231 ms lag in
<tux> IRC
<Blissex> soulrider: depends on your connection and what mirrors you put in the repo files. I get 5-10MB/s.
<waylandbill> I generally get 200-300 at work from them.
<soulrider> Blissex: i guess ill change the mirrors then
<Blissex> soulrider: you can also get a 1gb/s or a 10gb/s Internet connection.
<Blissex> soulrider: more seriously...
<tux> 307 k/s
<tux> less then a minute left
<Blissex> soulrider: there are a couple little utilities that scan a list of mirrors and test ping time and download rates.
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> anyone knows how to download a song from goear? =)
<Hrontore> YEA,
<Hrontore> !!
<Hrontore> okay how do i check if direct 3d hardware acceleration is enabled?, and how do i get glxgears to printfps?
<tux> glxgear --printfps
<Hrontore> :))
<chijin> --printfps or -printfps doesn't work in feisty
* Hrontore is running edgy
<Hrontore> i get unknown paramiter E when i do glxgears -printfps/glxgears --printfops
<Hrontore> fps*
<tux> hm
<Hrontore> D3D how do i know its working, run a game?
<tux> you can just try glxgers
<tux> glxgears
<tux> cant type
<Hrontore> well i see the gears just fine but i want to know the fps
<chijin> well then glxgears -printfps does that
<Hrontore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13198/
<Hrontore> brb
<BoOoM> Hi/Bonjour
<BoOoM> i need some help :s
<BoOoM> nobody can help me?
<rcmayor> help is on vacation. :-)
<BoOoM> :(
<BoOoM> I jut want to install Gnu make
<BoOoM> but i just install linux
<BoOoM> and i don't know how to install it
<BoOoM> it's not on apt
<firecrotch> BoOoM: apt-get build-essential   will install everything you need to compile programs
<BoOoM> i don't really understand, i'm french, but i understand the 'pincipe'
<ksnipa> So  I upgraded my video card, and I was wondering how would I go abouts updating my settings in the XORG automatically
<soulrider> yeah, BoOoM, you might also wanna install checkinstall so you cna buiuld .deb packages. You can install/unintsall those packages really easily
<BoOoM> but how to install gnu make?
<soulrider> !fr | BoOoM
<ubotu> BoOoM: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BoOoM> thxXx ^^
<soulrider> BoOoM: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<BruceLeeds> hey guys, somebody an idea in which format OO.org for the "Mail Merge Wizard" the e-mail-adress-list saves?
<assassin> maybe xml?
<BruceLeeds> assassin: I have an table in OO-Spreadshead and would like to get this list in the Mail Merge Wizard (more than 80 adresses)
<BruceLeeds> assassin: so i would like to get it imported wouldn't like to copy and paste everything in the mail merge wizard
<assassin> my oo is not too bright. anything on google?
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm trying to set up vnc to my box via ssh.  Can anyone help me out?  All the howto's etc I could find didn't work.
<Ch1ppy> er, sorry, I'm using only a ssh connection, but I'm not trying to tunnel
<Ch1ppy> can anyone help me set up a VNC server?
<jacquesdupontd> ah me voila
<jacquesdupontd> faut que je m'en vais
<baktaah> Anyone here
<baktaah> ?
<Ch1ppy> I am, but not one else seems to be
<Ch1ppy> which sucks when you need help
<baktaah> I was thinking of going KDE, since  KDE (ur choice) and Gnome (computers choice)
<assassin> yep, i'm here
<FringeJacket> baktaah I'm here
<Ch1ppy> so does anyone know how to set up a VNC server at all?
<baktaah> FringeJacket so how is KDE compared to gnome?
<FringeJacket> Ch1ppy if we don't respond to a question, usually we don't know... but thats just observation
<assassin> i have some offline vnc docs but not with me, sorry
<Ash-Fox> It's kind of annoying that a newer OOo isn't provided in backports.
<assassin> kde rules. try it!
<FringeJacket> baktaah there are alot K's all over, but I like it
<baktaah> assassin yeah thats some real heavy argument :)
<FringeJacket> I suggest you try it
<Ch1ppy> FringeJacket: I know, but I've found man, many times that on these chat rooms, people ignore you, and then when you actually get talking to them, they can help...
<baktaah> FringeJacket  I can't try it without removing my fully customed gnome dist atm
<baktaah> FringeJacket  can I have a screenshot of urs?
<assassin> www.kde.org
<Ash-Fox> Ch1ppy, install xvnc, then run 'xvnc -listen'
<Ash-Fox> People can connect to your desktop then.
<FringeJacket> yeah, mine has my setup and isn't a typical KDE feel (that and I run beryl too)
<tux> hello all
<Ash-Fox> Hello tux
<Ch1ppy> Ash-Fox: xvnc isn't a valid package/program, got a full name?
<FringeJacket> Ch1ppy that is true, but some people get annoyed by duplicate questions and get grumpy... just a warning
<FringeJacket> hi tux
<tux> i got a question, does anyone here have experience with building a linux system from scratch, by command line?
<Ch1ppy> FringeJacket: well, yeah, but I have never once gotten help the first time I asked.  ever.  and I've come asking a LOT of questions, so IMO, it's worth getting people annoyed just because I don't get help otherwise
<baktaah> IS KDE more or less craving then GNOME?
<Ash-Fox> Ch1ppy, I think the package is called 'rfb'
<heinkel_112> craving with resepct to user or computer?
<assassin> there's a great site on builing linus from scratch - www.linuxfromscratch.org
<tux> :p
<heinkel_112> baktaah: ^
<baktaah> heinkel_112
<baktaah> ?
<baktaah> computer
<Ash-Fox> Why would I want to build a kernel coder from scratch?
<baktaah> is it true that KDE is more customable then Gnome?
<tux> heinkel_112: i think gnome is more craving IMO for the user
<Ash-Fox> I mean, he'd go psycho over one of my desktops running Gnome.
<tux> hm i think so baktaah
<FringeJacket> baktaah I got it looking exactly how I wanted it
<Ch1ppy> Ash-Fox: kay, but that doesn't install "xvnc"...?
<baktaah> Because I want to make a fully Max OSX looking Linux dist...... so I was thinking wich one would make it best, Gnome or KDE (Ubuntu or Kubuntu)
<FringeJacket> and my friend has a completely different look
<evfreshman2025> Is anyone good at ripping CD's to my system to i can put it on my iPod?
<Ash-Fox> Ch1ppy, it doesn't?
<Ch1ppy> Ash-Fox: nope
<evfreshman2025> I cant seem to figure out how to rip them. On Kaffene i encode them, but it wont rip
<baktaah> FringeJacket can I see ur desktop a screenshot or so?
<Ch1ppy> Ash-Fox: only command I have that starts with xvnc is xvncviewer
<heinkel_112> ibaktaah:;  think GNOME is leaner (less craving for computer) , but  I like KDE because it is very like windows and I have to use windows at work....if you need something not very resource demanding, try XFCE as in xubuntu
<FringeJacket> baktaah I'll try, but it doesn't always like to load onto imageshack
<baktaah> heinkel_112  I tried xfce.. didn't like it
<evfreshman2025> Is anyone good at ripping CD's to my system to i can put it on my iPod?
<Ash-Fox> Ch1ppy, doh, it's called 'x11vnc'
<baktaah> heinkel_112  Actually whats more important
<baktaah> is that
<Ash-Fox> Ch1ppy, package is called that too.
<tux> does anyone have any experience in installing kubuntu command line?
<evfreshman2025> Is anyone good at ripping CD's to my system to i can put it on my iPod?
<baktaah> I want it to look like Max OSX 10
<baktaah> So
<heinkel_112> baktaah: go for GNOME
<baktaah> Will KDE or Gnome look best and closest to Max OSX 10?
<jakkass> KDE
<tux> baktaah: use KDE
<assassin> evfreshman2025 "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso" copy cd.iso to ur ipod
<heinkel_112> it is GNOME
<jakkass> KDE defintely
<kai> does any one here efficient java programmers?
<FringeJacket> KDE
<baktaah> lol everyone says everything,
<Ash-Fox> baktaah, kde-look.org has OS X style and things.
<heinkel_112> jakkass: oiut of the box GNOME is much more like MAcOS
<tux> baktaah: make a panel at the bottom, make it less wide, add some transpirancy and you're done
<baktaah> tux well I got that as GNOME.
<baktaah> however
<tux> :p
<Ash-Fox> Seriously, stop it with Gnome, this is #Kubuntu, for Kubuntu, which is for KDE
<jakkass> heinkel_112:  KDE looks way more like OSX
<kai> Any one have any idea how to run a .jar from with in an application
<baktaah> Ash-Fox read what I write instead.
<Ash-Fox> baktaah, you can get KDE to look exactly like OS X, including the menubar above. No idea about Gnome's capabilities.
<assassin> aktaah - do a google search on OSXbar. closest i could got to a mac look
<baktaah> Guys could I have some screenshots from ur desktops :) ?
<tux> where can i put them
<tux> the screenshots
<Ash-Fox> No.
<Ch1ppy> Ash-Fox: 31/03/2007 11:52:16 failed to create rfb screen.
<Ch1ppy> Ash-Fox: :S
<Ash-Fox> http://www.kde-look.org/ go hear for snapshots.
<Ash-Fox> *here
<Ash-Fox> Ch1ppy, uh, let me see
<mlc> Is this channel only for updaters?
<Ash-Fox> Ch1ppy, try without the paramter, just 'x11vnc'
<mlc> hello. anyone?
<Ash-Fox> mlc, hello.
<mlc> hi ;)
<Ch1ppy> Ash-Fox: oh, that worked
<mlc> is this only fot people who upgrade to feisty?
<FringeJacket> mlc  the channel I know of foe feisty updaters is #ubuntu+1 I believe
<mlc> ok, I'm not one of them
<Ch1ppy> Ash-Fox: works great now, thanks :P
<mlc> but on top of my page stands:Test edgy->feisty upgrade
<FringeJacket> mlc I'm on edgy
<mlc> ok, right!
<giaso> hi all
<tux> im on feisty to
<tux> just upgraded
<mlc> wow! can I ask questions here?
<tux> as easy as... well... dell
<mlc> cool!!!!
<nicoc> hello
<tux> hm no its easier
<giaso> jut upgraded to feisty too
<Ash-Fox> mlc, feisty isn't out yet.
<tux> it doesnt break down
<mlc> ok
<nicoc> can anyone help me?
<FringeJacket> mlc just ask away we are the help channel
<tux> well the beta
<giaso> my Xorg broke
<mlc> allright, I think of how to put it
<tux> sure nicoc
<FringeJacket> nicoc depends on the problem
<tux> and mlc
<Matt101> hello
<mlc> I am unable to download and install .tar.gz-programs
<nicoc> i already install kubuntu and when its booting it it says: ""target filesystem does'n have /sbin/init "
<tux> FringeJacket: isnt it suposed to be a support channel?
<nicoc> and then - '/bin/sh  can't access tty' 'job control turned off' -
<mlc> I put them in a directory under <user>
<Ash-Fox> mlc, .tar.gz files are the equilivant of a .zip file under windows.
<mlc> yes
<Ash-Fox> Quite simply, you can't install them, they're not installers.
<mlc> ok
<nicoc> help? :(
<FringeJacket> tux yeah... but not everyone gets an answer, so I add in the disclaimer (sorry... its my work training)
<mlc> the instruction says "./configure"
<mlc> that works
<tux> does one of you have experience in installing from the command line and building a system that way
<tmbg> mlc, what are you trying to install?
<mlc> ehm
<mlc> anything I try to install doesn't work
<Ash-Fox> mlc, you should be installing everything through adept.
<mlc> lets see\
<tmbg> I second Ash-Fox's comment
<Daisuke_Ido> "should be installing everything through adept"
<Daisuke_Ido> what if what you need isn't therE?
<tux> ...
<mlc> yes, but when I want to install something that's not in adept?
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i rest my case
<tux> i've been asking a question for 5 times no
<tux> w
<Ash-Fox> Daisuke_Ido, doubleclick the .sh file and wait for the loki insaller to finish installing? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and now i have to go get groceries, take care
<tmbg> mlc, then you go through the pain in the butt of trying to get code to compile
<mlc> yes
<cs178> tux: try http://www.linuxfromscratch.org they have some good step by step guides how to do it.
<Daisuke_Ido> Ash-Fox: that's normally not an option, as i don't play games
<mlc> tmbg, I try it because the site says 'it's easy'
<Ash-Fox> Daisuke_Ido, neither do I
<soulrider> tux: you wanna install kubuntu formt he alternate CD ?
<tux> off course i want to use a ubuntu CD
<tux> yes
<soulrider> ok, hold on a sec
<tmbg> which site?
<nicoc> nobody know how to fix that??
<soulrider> theres probably a guide around here
<tux> alternate, could find the correct word for that
<Ash-Fox> mlc, what program?
<tux> true soulrider
<mlc> I try to installl anything from i.e. linux-softpedia
<Ash-Fox> !softpedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softpedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<soulrider> tux: what was easy! :P
<tmbg> mlc, a lot of that stuff is certainly garbage barely portable junk that was only tested on redhat or some nonsense.
<tux> Lo
<tux> l
<nicoc> well thanks anyway
<tux> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<briancron> hello
<Ash-Fox> mlc, softpedia looks like a review site?
<mlc> ok tmbg
<soulrider> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues there are guides for all installations i think
<Ash-Fox> mlc, I don't see a program called 'softpedia'.
<Azmodan> I got a crash problem with Kopete, it crashes anytime someone accepts to send me a cam, it crashes. Any clue?
<soulrider> hi briancron
<mlc> yes Ash, and a downloadsiite
<tmbg> Ash-Fox, it's kind of like sourceforge I think
<Ash-Fox> Okay, again. What program are you trying to install.
<tux> soulrider: is it hard to compile a system with the alternate CD/
<mlc> I have xubuntu with Thunar
<tux> well compile
<soulrider> Azmodan: you got the latests version of kopete? also, you might want to check for bug reports
<Ash-Fox> mlc, shouldn't you be in #xubuntu then/
<soulrider> tux: you dont need to compile anything :P
<mlc> yes, thats ok
<Azmodan> soulrider: I got the version that comes with 7.04 beta but I had the same problem under 6.10.
<mlc> ash, this is my first time in IRC
<soulrider> tux: alternate CD is not like the gentoo alternate CD, where you need to compile everything
<mlc> a bit overwhelming this all ;)
<briancron> I had my wireless working on my wife's laptop using ubuntu and then I installed kubuntu-desktop and the wireless doesn't work in kubuntu... is this a known issue?
<FringeJacket> baktaah you convinced to switch by those shots online?
<Azmodan> soulrider: Any diagnostic tools I should use to produce the bug report?
<tux> soulrider: how about the drivers and stuff, do you need to select them yourself?
<mlc> ash, how do I get to #xubuntu
<mlc> ?
<Ash-Fox> mlc, doubleclick it
<soulrider> Azmodan: i would look for bug reports, or people that asked that already. Try http://ubuntuforums.org someone might have had the same issue as you
<mlc> wow
<soulrider> tux: dont think so
<soulrider> lol mlc
<mlc> thanks a lot guys, I'll try my luck in #xubuntu
<briancron> mlc - /j #xubuntu
<soulrider> bye! good luck!
<mlc> bye!!!!
<soulrider> tux: i dont think youll have to select the drivers manually, as far as i know the alternate installation is the same as the live CD one, except the interface is text based
<baktaah> FringeJacket no :(
<soulrider> tux: you can slo just use a LiveCD
<tux> some say you have more options with the alternate CD
<soulrider> dont know, i havnt tried it
<soulrider> but if youre not too experienced with linux
<soulrider> i suggets you try the live CD
<assassin> i agree
<FringeJacket> I suggest live cd too, it is the best for new users
<waylandbill> yes. use the live cd to see if the distro meets your needs (initially anyway)
<FringeJacket> baktaah did you get my pm?
<FringeJacket> waylandbill that is how I came to choosing Kubuntu
<waylandbill> all operating systems should offer live cds IMHO
<FringeJacket> yeah, I totally agree
<FringeJacket> but then, windows would never sell
<assassin> ya, not possible with ms
<waylandbill> yes. I came to choose kubuntu by using ubuntu, kubuntu and simply mepis live cd's.
<chemicalvamp> is there any way to make wireless assistant wirless LAN manager connect to network on startup?
<firecrotch> I need some help with ifconfig
<assassin> what's wrong?
<waylandbill> chemicalvamp: knetworkmanager will do that. and now is default as of feisty.
<chemicalvamp> waylandbill where should i look for it
<chemicalvamp> bot knowsnothin about it
<firecrotch> assassin: I'm have a block of IP addresses but only 1 NIC
<firecrotch> *I
<waylandbill> chemicalvamp: you have to get it from adept
<waylandbill> !info knetworkmanager
<assassin> ifconfig eth0 on my system shows it
<chemicalvamp> cool ty
<calamari> hi
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<firecrotch> I know that I have to set up virtual interfaces, like eth0:0, but I can't get those set up
<chemicalvamp> heh i tried !knetworkmanager and it had nothing
<firecrotch> Odd, now it's working
<calamari> I'm having trouble with my PS/2 keyboard during install (alternatives cd).  I can choose off the boot menu fine, but after that my keyboard input is ignored.  Any ideas?
<assassin> firecrotch "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces" u'll have to add any virtual interfaces there
<soulrider> calamari: no idea, do you have any other boot options? searching the forums would be a good idea too
<calamari> soulrider: Install in text mode, Install in OEM mode, Install a command-line system
<calamari> is that what you mean?
<firecrotch> thanks, assassin
<soulrider> well no, i meant options regarding input, let me search in the forums
<calamari> it's weird because this is a ps/2 keyboard.. not usb :/
<assassin> firecrotch don't forget to add the virtual intrfaces next to "auto lo" eg. "auto lo eth0:1". this will bring it up at bootup
<genii> Someone wanted to know about booting iso images that are stored on hd directly from grub. Are they here? I found the answer to this
<soulrider> yeah
<chemicalvamp> i get a wierd probem once and awhile where it puts the contents of my clipboard when i type
<soulrider> calamari: what version are you trying to install and what arch ?
<firecrotch> assassin: Do you mind looking at my /etc/network/interfaces to see that I have it right?
<calamari> soulrider: I've tried kubuntu x64 edgy regular and alternatives
<chemicalvamp> e.g. hello eve#PASTED#ryone any ideas?
<calamari> maybe I should try regular ubuntu edgy,
<assassin> firecrotch - sure, but i have no idea how this irc works. my first time online!
<soulrider> calamari: look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<soulrider> how weird
<firecrotch> assassin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13222/
<calamari> soulrider: sorry, what on that page are you referring to.. see nothing about keybaords
<soulrider> calamari: sorry, wrong link :P
<soulrider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375697&highlight=alternate+keyboard
<soulrider> there, look at first and last post
<soulrider> they might be helpful
<assassin> firecrotch - looks good. should work. run "sudo /etc/init.d/networks restart" and then "ifconfig". u should see if it's up
<firecrotch> alright
<calamari> soulrider: thanks!
<soulrider> calamari: i hope that is useful
<phil_W> hi
<firecrotch> assassin: No such file or directory
<firecrotch> assassin: I got it, thanks :)
<phil_W> i've a problem: my 5.1 headset doesn't work properly.  i can't really use 5.1. if i duplicate front there is only sound at front and rear, but the sub and the center speaker give no sound. could you help me?
<assassin> firecrotch - ok
<assassin> phil_W - got the same problem!
<phil_W> :(
<assassin> yea
<jarn> Does KDE have a program for editing movies?
<phil_W> kino i think
<kristjan_> short command to restart all network interfaces/or dhcp renew?
<N6REJ> kristjan_:  sudo /etc/init.d/network restart if I remember right
<jarn> phil_W: It does that, but I don't think it's a KDE program... it uses GTK.
<LjL> networking, iirc
<phil_W> ok
<LjL> or you could do sudo ifdown -a; sudo ifup -a i suppose
<jarn> phil_W: But it's better than nothing :P. Thanks!
<assassin> kristjan_ - what do u use for dhcp?
<N6REJ> anyone here a blogging expert?  I need some education.
<kristjan_> assassin: eth0?
<phil_W> ^
<assassin> <kristjan_ - it should be dhcpd or dnsmasq or bind
<assassin> <kristjan_ - not running a server. then sudo /etc/init.d/network restart will work
<jarn> Anyone know which is better, avidemux or kino?
<N6REJ> assassin: sorry, I'm used to servers
<kristjan_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - but what if I only want to renew eth0? and not touch eth1?
<N6REJ> kristjan_: sudo ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<chijin> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<N6REJ> chijin: LOL GMTA
<chijin> :-)
<kristjan_> and how do I renew dhcp?
<chijin> just try that command :D
<N6REJ> !dhcp | kristjan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chijin> it'll do everything
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrr
<N6REJ> kristjan_:  do a man dhcp to learn more about that.
<N6REJ> kristjan_: man is your friend, even if he does speak farsi! :{
<chemicalvamp> *gasp* the bot doesnt know
<N6REJ> no offense to anyone
<assassin> N6REJ - "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" if it's not a server or on a server "sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart" (on my machine)
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> assassin: ah ok.
<assassin> yea. lol
<N6REJ> ty
<calamari> soulrider: it was my bios... had to disable usb mouse and keyboard support
<N6REJ> man knows alot but he sure don't speak my lingo LOL
<soulrider> cool thing you could figure that out calamari
<soulrider> good luck witht he installation
<soulrider> hey N6REJ
<N6REJ> hey soul!
<N6REJ> soulrider: how much you know about blogging?
<soulrider> uhm nothing, i dont blog :P why ?
<assassin> N6REJ - try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blog or http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&rls=en-us&q=set+up+a+blog&btnG=Search
* genii sips a large black coffee
<chemicalvamp> is there a way i can ignore nicks joining / leaving the channel?
<raffytaffy> can anyone tell me how truecrypt works ?
<assassin> genii - i'm havin beer. :-)
<soulrider> i like coffee :P
<soulrider> had one earlier
<skioski> hi can any1 help me install nvidia drivers
<soulrider> but i need a bigger cup
<soulrider> skioski: sure
<assassin> i need a kettle
<genii> assassin: I usually do on Saturday :) But at work
<soulrider> first you need to install the driver, and then tell xorg to use it
<skioski> is the a webpge or somethin
<assassin> genii - me too but i'm the boss
<skioski> a guide
<soulrider> skioski: as a first step: download the drivers from the repositories, you can do that by typing "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" on a console
<skioski> ok
<soulrider> !nvidia | skioski
<ubotu> skioski: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soulrider> you can also read from there ?
<h0ax> is kubuntu debian based ?
<genii> assassin:  Executive privelege :)
<genii> h0ax: Yes
<assassin> yep!
<skioski> ok
<h0ax> ummmm so i can download the .deb files like ubuntu
<baktaah> Where can I find the KDE controlpanel?
<soulrider> h0ax: yeah
<soulrider> we have repos like debian does
<N6REJ> k, I need to learn what it is and why/if I want it.
<genii> h0ax: deb packaging is used on both Debian and Ubuntu. But deb files for one may or may not always work on the other
<assassin> baktaah: start "system settings"
<h0ax> i cant use debian files on here some reason ....
<soulrider> N6REJ: a blog si sort of like an online diary
<genii> Hey is there some export filter on OO to export to a wiki format, like Kwiki etc?
<soulrider> have you guys seen those avatars with different tuxs? like this one http://ubuntuforums.org/customavatars/avatar1_2.gif do you know where i can get some ?
<baktaah> thanks assassin
<baktaah> KDe is so inefficent >&
<baktaah> not like GNOme... thats effecient
<soulrider> nevermind, i found the answer
<soulrider> baktaah: we like KDE :P
<assassin> thats a sighn. i have to go. cheers! KDE still rocks!!!!
<chemicalvamp> i got an error in adept getting a package, it think it was an important one.. what should i do
<chemicalvamp> http:/security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.1.1 is there another location i can find this?
<soulrider> chemicalvamp: i that isnt a valid repo
<chemicalvamp> shoulda been http:// but thats just what my adept says
<chemicalvamp> the download bar was empty and it said error in it
<skioski> ok so know i need to know how to install beryl
<skioski> any1
<easytiger> skioski: have you tried?
<skioski> nope i need a guide
<easytiger> have you searched skioski?
<skioski> yeah but i just somethin about abuntu
<skioski> come some1 has the link to it
<easytiger> not to be rude.. but have you tried looking with google, or on the ubuntu wiki?
<skioski> ok
<easytiger> it would literally take 5 seconds to find
<soulrider> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soulrider> just pm the bot with a keyword and it will answer
<easytiger> soulrider: do you use reddit?
<soulrider> no easytiger whats it for ?
<skioski> how do i know if im edgy or feisty
<easytiger> its an aggregated news site soulrider. someone with your nick uses it
<skioski> any1
<bbell> who's familiar with getting an NVIDIA GeForce4 MXX 440 driver loaded in edgy?
<easytiger> skioski: google?
<pontiac_> Can anyone recommend a decent GUI based partition manager for a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<bbell> tried that.
<easytiger> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<skioski> can i not just type it in the consol
<bbell> thanks.
<soulrider> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<soulrider> pontiac_: qtparted or gparted
<pontiac_> Available through apt-get?
<soulrider> easytiger: someone with this nick in this server ?
<skioski> edgy
<easytiger> soulrider: its not irc no
<soulrider> yes pontiac_
<soulrider> easytiger: where? :P
<easytiger> http://reddit.com
<blue|palm> does anyone know how to renable automount of usb devices... mine stopped working
<ramiro82> hola
<chemicalvamp> i found the repository.. but please help me figure out wich to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13232/ i dont know the difernce
<genii> Just sudo apt-get install  kdelibs-bin and you'll be fine. It will sort out the versions
<blue|palm> can anyone tell me how to fix my usb device automount issue... it no longer automatically mounts a usb device (flash drive, external hdd)
<chemicalvamp> okcool thanks, and i should wait till after adept is done correct?
<genii> yes
<genii> Otherwise you'll get the msg about the file being locked etc
<pontiac_> soulrider: Thanks.  gparted made more sense to me than qtparted.  Appreciated.
<TeReL50> does anyone know how to disable the FN key on a laptop keyboard ?
<soulrider> no prob pontiac_
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<baktaah> Did someone mention cooldock?
<genii> TeReL50: I dunno about your laptop but on mine it's hardwired somehow
<skioski> wget http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- <nowiki>|</nowiki> sudo apt-key add -
<TeReL50> genii it's annoying sometimes, i need a way to disable it whenever i want to :S
<skioski> wots this mean
<genii> TeReL50: I eventually resorted to prying off the key LOL
<TeReL50> lololo
<TeReL50> :0
<chemicalvamp> lol why? conflicts? now im afriad to use mne
<skioski> can1 help
<genii> TeReL50: If yours is fairly recent it may have some bios settings for that key. My old Thinkpad doesn't tho
<TeReL50> genii, that a cool idea, i'm gonna check out  tnx  man...
<genii> TeReL50: Good luck
<chemicalvamp> seriously why is the function key on notebooks bad?
<genii> because it's on the very bottom left corner where you want to rest the palm of your left hand occasionally and trigger it by mistake
<genii> At least thats my issue with it
<jorge_> ois pl
<easytiger> ive lost the menu bar in kopete.. how do i get it back?
<jorge_> algm por aki pa teclar?
<Admiral_Chicago> easytiger: ctrl + M
<easytiger> ahhh.. how did i not try that
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<skioski> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<skioski> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<skioski> wotf
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<soulrider> there skioski
<genii> skioski: Likely either the update manager is running, some other thing using the dpkg system is running, or it got mucked up. If the first 2 things aren't true then follow soulrider's suggestion. If one of the first 2 things are happening , wait til they finish
<jorge_> algm tuga por aki?
<soulrider> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jorge_> kem + aki e tuga?
<pollyo> Hello
<jarn> What is the load average display in ksysguard?
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone use text to speech in chat?
<JohnFlux> jam basically the number of apps that want to use the cpu at the same time
<pollyo> Does anyone know of an official website for irkick ?
<pollyo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* N6REJ OUCH, power went off 3x in a 10 second period while I was typing
<genii> You know you may need a UPS when...
<N6REJ> genii: what really embarassing is I have a 1400w inverter, and 6 batterys one of which is 4000amp hour!
<JohnFlux> genii: when the post office lose your parcel?
<genii> JohnFlux: Yes, that too :)
<N6REJ> genii: do you think its connected?  Why no of course not, its sitting out in the bus & garage where it can't be used LOL
<genii> N6REJ: For that you deserve a flogging with a wet noodle
<N6REJ> genii: yep!
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with the text to speech module for gaim?  Does the window need to be active for the voice to work?
<N6REJ> genii: transformer blew up just a half a block away, good thing everything I have is heavily protected.  Still would've been better to have it on the inverter.
<JohnFlux> pollyo: kopete is beter :-D
<nixternal> Bitlbee is even better!
<pollyo> JohnFlux: Have they added Yahoo chat room support?
<genii> N6REJ: I've had my as saved a few times by a decent UPS
<JohnFlux> pollyo: no idea :-)
<pollyo> JohnFlux: I'll take another look at it when they do.
<N6REJ> genii: yeah, when I was an ISP, I had a really nice 1400W UPS and ran everything through it 24/7.  It acted as a line conditioner on top of being a ups :D
<mati> hello
<JohnFlux> N6REJ: do you know if they use up much power themselves?
<JohnFlux> I have one, but I don't use it just because I suspect it will increase my electric bill ;-)
<genii> They basically have car batteries inside. It takes about the same juice as charging your car from the garage plug
<pollyo> Hmmm..... It looks like the thing only says the text when the gaim window is active.
<N6REJ> JohnFlux: no, they really don't use much.  Newer ones made by reputable companies like APC are about 98% effiecent.  You have other appliances that are far more wasteful if you want to query I'll explain.
<pollyo> JohnFlux: Do you know if kopete works with text to speech?
<genii> N6REJ:  BTW If you need replacements, I recommend marine gel batteries
<JohnFlux> pollyo: I thought it did, but now that I check it can't see how
<N6REJ> genii: they are good, but there is 2 better ways.  There is a company here in Iowa that makes the largest deepcycle battery there is but its very expensive $200, thats what I bought, the BETTER solution is an aircraft battery.  They are 5kw!  But HORRRIBLY expensive.
<genii> N6REJ: Yes, I can imagine the costs
<pollyo> JohnFlux: I wonder if it works with KTTS
<genii> N6REJ: I'm running 4 SmartUPS 1400 with all marine gel batteries and I basically had to sign my life away to pay for them all
<JohnFlux> pollyo: yeah I was thinking that, but I don't see a plugin for it
<pollyo> JohnFlux: What do I click to get into IRC with Kopete?
<N6REJ> genii: yep!  they are crazy expensive, are you solar?
<JohnFlux> pollyo: i think you add a new account
<pollyo> JohnFlux; I saw something in the KTTS.
<genii> N6REJ: Not sure what you mean by solar
<N6REJ> are you solar dependant?
<genii> N6REJ: No. It runs off the wall. It's for my servers and such
<N6REJ> ah ok.
<genii> Tho I could likely run a small house off it all for an hour or three :)
<Tm_T> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released at 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<genii> N6REJ: If I was going to have a solar house I'd convert everything to use 12VDC anyhow
<N6REJ> 48vdc is more efficient
<soulrider_> genii: why do you need such a battery ?
<easytiger> will distupgrade work this thime do you think?
<genii> N6REJ: I figure with 12 VDC  I could just plug in cigarettle lighter adapters on occasion and 12 is a standard type voltage for automotive etc
<Tm_T> easytiger: hm?
<genii> soulrider What for the servers?
<soulrider_> ah, i didnt know you had servers
<soulrider_> my dad has an UPS on his computer
<easytiger> Tm_T: it screwed up last time and tanked a lot of installs
<soulrider_> its kinda cool, when we have a blackout he can still surf the net >.<
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<N6REJ> genii: true, BUT, the upconversion and transfer down, for some reason is more efficient with 24v and 48v systems.
<pollyo> What irc server are we on?
<genii> soulrider_ I'm running at the moment about 3 email boxes, an asterisk box, 3 radius servers, 4 superstack switches, some cisco AS5200 routers and assorted other things
<soulrider_> genii: thats in your house? =/
<genii> Partly ,yes
<soulrider_> uhm
<soulrider_> what kind of connection do you have ?
<elitehacker> hey does anyone know where i can get a p2p filesharing program to work on my intel x86 kubuntu 6.06 ?
<genii> soulrider At home I have twin SDSL, at work an OC3
<elitehacker> i have tried lime wire but it wont work
<killown> linux have system of authentication iris  ?
<soulrider_> elitehacker: frostwire
<AZNSLD> Hey could some one help me with my apache....
<AZNSLD> I think I mess it up badlt
<AZNSLD> I think I mess it up badly...
<Admiral_Chicago> elitehacker: frostwire
<soulrider_> genii: thats so awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<elitehacker> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> that is the one you want
<soulrider_> i bet dist-upgrades are quite fast :P
<elitehacker> verymuch*
<elitehacker> yeah i was looking for limewire but no support for my os
<soulrider_> genii: how much do you have to pay for your home sdsl ?
<genii> soulrider_ When I use the local university repo it's prettyu good :)
<elitehacker> like there was files .rpm but cannot open them in adept
<soulrider_> elitehacker: we use DEB, not RPM
<genii> soulrider_ Since my home connection is for work, I get it paid
<soulrider_> cool!
<elitehacker> k
<soulrider_> i want a job like that
<Admiral_Chicago> elitehacker: look at the page, it will link you to .deb
<genii> soulrider_ I have to admit it's a pretty good gig
<elitehacker> k
<soulrider_> what is it that you do ?
<elitehacker> yeah its downloading now
<pollyo> JohnFlux: kopete does look different.
<pollyo> JohnFlux: I generally use gaim.
<genii> soulrider_ Mostly I'm the first admin that gets called at 4AM when customers are screaming :)
<soulrider_> lol genii
<soulrider_> i dont know if i could deal with customers
<soulrider_> i think i would be happy enough programming
* Admiral_Chicago points genii soulrider to #kubuntu-offtopic
<genii> Admiral_Chicago: :) OK I'll desist here. I am in that channel already btw
<elitehacker> now is frost wire just like limewire rite all the same controlls so i can still edit the files under GNU?
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you mean edit files under GNU
<elitehacker> liek its under the liscense
<elitehacker> so i can do w.e to it
<jbaloul> hi all
<jbaloul> can anyone tell me...if i bring up kicker by itself in a different window manager...how can i bring up the keyboard language switching tool as well?
<Admiral_Chicago> elitehacker: depends on what files you get...
<elitehacker> k
<Admiral_Chicago> if the files you get aren't open, you may need to follow the patents on them etc.
<elitehacker> now i have a friend how wants to get kubuntu but his d-link DWL-G132 usb wi-fi adapter is not comming up when he boots up kubuntu
<N6REJ> when I have the audo cd on my desktop shouldn't I be able to just say "eject" and have it auto umount and eject?
<elitehacker> is there any linux drivers for a dwl-g132
<soulrider_> N6REJ: when i use an audio cd that works fine
<genii> You have to unmount then eject
<Admiral_Chicago> elitehacker: have you seen this page
<soulrider_> i just press the button and it comes out
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<N6REJ> elitehacker: wireless is always a bit of tweaking in nix.  Its just the nature of the technology at this point.  you may need ndiswrapper.
<N6REJ> ty Admiral_Chicago
<N6REJ> soulrider_: hmmmmmmm
<elitehacker> where do i get that?
<N6REJ> soulrider_: r click eject right?
<elitehacker> ndiswrapper?
<N6REJ> elitehacker: click on the blue link
<N6REJ> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elitehacker> yeah
<soulrider_> N6REJ: i just press the button on my CD drive :P
<N6REJ> soulrider_: :P
<N6REJ> too far away
<waylandbill> elitehacker: ndiswrapper uses windows drivers to run a wireless card
<elitehacker> so do i have to make a windows driver compat. to a linux os?
<waylandbill> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<soulrider_> lol, youre lazy :P
<soulrider_> N6REJ: i soemtimes hate linux because it wont plays oem audio CDs
<soulrider_> and it also feels like it has trouble with audio CDs in general
<genii> the ubotu lies :) The package exists
<soulrider_> lol
<soulrider_> no botsnack for it
<elitehacker> they dont have the rite device its only 122 not dwl-g132
<waylandbill> not linux's fault. the CD's manufacturer's fault.
<elitehacker> what happens if linux doesnt support it? :s
<soulrider_> waylandbill: they work better in windows for me, and some CDs i have burnt myself :P
<waylandbill> soulrider_: that's the point.. drm and the like
<N6REJ> ok, I've got a new problem... I just stuck a windows dvd in the drive.  and kde says "a new medium has been detected type "UNMOUNTED DVD" What do you want me to do "open in new window" or "do nothing"  I know neither of those are right.
<genii> open in a new window will usually show the contents
<soulrider_> yeah
<soulrider_> if you just wanna play it
<soulrider_> open up VLC and load it
<soulrider_> thats what i do
<soulrider_> or kaffeine, whatever you like best
<N6REJ> genii: I want to dupe it with k3b?  so I don't hurt the master.
<soulrider_> N6REJ: is ti a DVD 9 or  a DVD 4?
<N6REJ> the thing is if its not mounted its not going to do anything is it?
<soulrider_> or dVD 5whatever
<N6REJ> soulrider_: I have no idea?
<soulrider_> =/
<N6REJ> software, is all I know.
<N6REJ> its adobe!
<soulrider_> whats the size of the data? if its over 4.3 gb youll have to use a dual layered DVD
<waylandbill> N6REJ: dvd playback software will usually mount it
<elitehacker> hey where does frost wire install too?
<N6REJ> oic
<N6REJ> ok
<genii> N6REJ: I'm not burning dvds enough in k3b to be helpful here. I'm a cdrecord command-line guy
<soulrider_> oh, it hought it was video, not data
<elitehacker> its downloading frostwire but i never sayed where and it opens Kate?
<RavenTux> I know the uname command for the kernel version What would the command be for the distro version?
<soulrider_> elitehacker: right clickt he linka nd hit : save link as....
<Admiral_Chicago> ls_release or something like that...
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know
<soulrider_> or save target as
<Admiral_Chicago> i always forget it
<mathojojo> hello
<soulrider_> Admiral_Chicago: for what ?
<Admiral_Chicago> release version
<elitehacker> no i clicked download on frostwire.com i clicked the idont care then it started downloading and then kate came up
<mathojojo> sorry, i have a problem with multimedia keys, can someone help me ?
<soulrider_> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<N6REJ> apparently k3b doesn't know how to rip a dvd
<soulrider_> elitehacker: hold on a sec
<soulrider_> N6REJ: it doesnt:P
<elitehacker> in kate all it shows is writting like this U6*VO=crmrHCY)9luWAZ>
<RavenTux> thanks soulrider_ Admiral_Chicago
<N6REJ> elitehacker: thats binary
<elitehacker> yeah
<N6REJ> why are you reading binary in kate?
<elitehacker> i know but why is it comming up in kate
<elitehacker> it comes up automatically
<N6REJ> elitehacker: are you trying to dl a file?
<soulrider_> yeah
<soulrider_> it does the same for me
<soulrider_> it attempts to open a deb file in kate
<N6REJ> konq is hosed!  you have to tell it to save it not click on it.
<elitehacker> no i clicked DOWNLOAD on frostwire.com then i clickd IDONTCARE then this small window comes up a download box all of a sudden kate pops up reading binary ?
<N6REJ> r click and say save!
<N6REJ> yeah, I don't know why konq is doing that.
<soulrider_> elitehacker: open a console and type
<N6REJ> its a problem with konq
<soulrider_> wget http://www.peercommons.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.6.i586.deb
<soulrider_> thatw ill download it
<soulrider_> the file will end upo in your home folder, then right click and install
<N6REJ> I'm using fiesty now and don't know if it has the same problem... ALOT of stuff was fixed in fiesty.
<elitehacker> im lost
<elitehacker> i cant see anything
<Admiral_Chicago> elitehacker: konsole says what?
<adydas> ok i ask again what is the best way to setup a new external usb based harddrive for primary use on my machine ( linux ) but able to plug and play into windows to share media over the future..
<soulrider_> elitehacker: type this in a console: "wget http://www.peercommons.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.6.i586.deb" dont add the " though
<elitehacker> k
<N6REJ> soulrider_: wait
<N6REJ> elitehacker: wait
<N6REJ> soulrider_: add -nd -c to that command
<elitehacker> yeah now its downloading?
<soulrider_> elitehacker: linux can feel a bit weird at first, but dont get discouraged
<elitehacker> now what
<N6REJ> wiat
<soulrider_> N6REJ: dont complicate things :P
<N6REJ> wait it out
<elitehacker> i wanna get Xubuntu
<elitehacker> or linux on my xbox would be sick
<N6REJ> soulrider_: I was trying not to., now its going to make a dir that is a mirror of the dir its in.
<Admiral_Chicago> elitehacker: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<elitehacker> no not rite now
<soulrider_> N6REJ: i dont think so =/
<pollyo> Have they developed ubuntu for the wii yet?
<soulrider_> N6REJ: -c is to continue a download
<elitehacker> lol i am running kbuntu on a 3giger
<N6REJ> soulrider_: read man wget :D
<adydas> anyone...
<N6REJ> soulrider_: yeah, and -nd is "NO DIRECTORY" ;)
<elitehacker> i have Edubuntu Kubuntu Ubuntu (all 6.06) then i have ubuntu 6.10 all for x86 intel
<N6REJ> meaning, don't use the dir structure that is at the host.
<soulrider_> N6REJ: im running what i pasted and its not creating a dir or anything
<N6REJ> then wget has changed :(
<soulrider_> lol
<soulrider_> N6REJ: for how long have you been using ubuntu ?
<soulrider_> well, linux
<elitehacker> can i change linux so its not one click to open anything wow that gets anyoinh when u use windows all ur life
<N6REJ> soulrider_: traditionally wget has always made a dir structure that is a copy of the structure from which you dl.
<Admiral_Chicago> N6REJ: but without -nd you can do sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<vvv> could anyone help me with my problem?
<N6REJ> over 15 years
<soulrider_> vvv: just ask
<elitehacker> UTILITY NOT IN MY PATH says my ark as i am trying to install Frostwire
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: so just pipe it over to dpkg?
<soulrider_> elitehacker: rick click, kubutnu package menu > install
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: I never thought to use -nd with dpkg
<vvv> i am getting a error whenever i try start install a kubuntu feisty cd or dvd.. of any kind i have even tried ubuntu cd/dvd i have gotten the same error
<elitehacker> soul whats that?
<soulrider_> that will install it
<Admiral_Chicago> i wouldn't use it, i like to wget, have the deb and chain link the command
<N6REJ> vvv: what error?
<elitehacker> yeah but what is kbuntu package menu?
<soulrider_> vv what error ?
<vvv> kind of long let me type it out... some of the spelling might be wrong since i wrote it down
<elitehacker> whats Kbuntu package menu?
<soulrider_> i cant believe it has been 10 months since i started using linux, and i still feel like such a newbie
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: yeah, that makes sense, but doesn't just "wget file" still make dir structure by default?
<soulrider_> its one of the options int he meny elitehacker
<N6REJ> !pastebin | vvv
<ubotu> vvv: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elitehacker> int. he ment?
<vvv>  /bin /sh : can't access tty; job control turned off
<elitehacker> ohh in the menu
<vvv> then on the next line
<soulrider_> right clickt he file you downloaded and then on the option "kubuntu package meny" hit install
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: I mean I know you can make a wget.rc file to change that, but I'm speaking natively.
<soulrider_> elitehacker: yes, im a horrible typer :P
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<soulrider_> elitehacker: you sure you dont wanna read the wiki? theres a small manual in how packages work in ubuntu, it would clear things up a lot for you
<elitehacker> yeah i dont have that in my menu
<vvv>  (initramfs) [88.722804]  ata1.01 : failed to set xfermode (err_mask)=04
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: perhaps canocial has already altered the native .rc file or wget has?
<elitehacker> the kbuntu package thing
<N6REJ> vvv: stop!
<soulrider_> elitehacker: open a console and type
<vvv> ok
<elitehacker> ...
<N6REJ> vvv: have you put the live cd in your system and tried that?
<elitehacker> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure N6REJ...bbiab
<soulrider_> sudo dpkg -i frost[tab]    ([tab]  means press the tab button)
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: k
<elitehacker> ....
<elitehacker> Type....
<soulrider_> elitehacker: open a console and type: sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.1.6.i586.deb
<soulrider_> thatw ill install frostwire
<vvv> N6Rej i'm not sure what you mean. .do i have to copy and paste content from the feisty cd onto my computer before i attempt to install it?
<elitehacker> i dont see the point in going threw all this trobble into installing a simple program for linux when windows or mac is just one click?
<N6REJ> vvv: no!
<N6REJ> vvv: what happens when you put fiesty cd in your computer and start your computer?
<fox__> buenas tardes
<fox__> de venezuela
<vvv> i put the cd into my computer, and i boot from cd through my bios.. then the cd boots up and i press enter  to start or install kubuntu
<vvv> the cd begins to load on the kubuntu loading screen then it just stops and that error comes up
<elitehacker> no my Konsole is asking for a passowrd and i cant seem to type anything?
<fox__> no tengo sonido en mi portatil con kubuntu 6.10
<N6REJ> !es | fox__
<ubotu> fox__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<N6REJ> vvv: are you using a laptop?
<fox__> thank
<N6REJ> fox__: np
<soulrider_> elitehacker: youre actually typing
<soulrider_> but it just doesnt show ou
<soulrider_> you*
<elitehacker> yeah
<elitehacker> nvm my font is changed
<elitehacker> i changed the whole look of my kubuntu but forgot about my txt being black
<vvv> no i'm using a desktop. i have burned off a bunch of ubuntu and kubuntu cds.. i only seem to be able to install 6.10 of kubuntu and ubuntu.. feisty just won't load for me.. i keep getting that error
<N6REJ> vvv: ok, then the best place for you to go now is #ubuntu+1  They are handling the fiesty special stuff
<elitehacker> hey can i run linux of a pendrive?
<elitehacker> lmao
<N6REJ> elitehacker: yep!
<elitehacker> lol
<elitehacker> how much space of a pendrive do i need
<N6REJ> elitehacker: you can run *nix on a floppy!
<elitehacker> whats that?
<vvv> thank you very much N6Rej
<elitehacker> how much space of a pendrive do u need?
<elitehacker> 2.1gb?
* N6REJ whats that??? OMG!!!!  <------ Dinosaur mode on!
<N6REJ> vvv: np
* N6REJ stunned
<steve_> how can I make kmail's composer wrap when it hit the right border of the composer window instead of scrolling hortizontally (don't want to use the wrap feature, it's not the same thing )
* N6REJ speechless even
<elitehacker> now it says frostwire is installed but yet its noware to be found??
<soulrider_> elitehacker: type forstwire in a console
<steve_> anyone knows how can I make kmail's composer wrap when it hit the right border of the composer window instead of scrolling hortizontally (don't want to use the wrap feature, it's not the same thing )
<soulrider_> elitehacker: i suggest you read this guide, it will help ypu understand things better
<soulrider_> !installing | elitehacker
<ubotu> elitehacker: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<soulrider_> read the first link
<elitehacker> how would i beable to boot up a pendrive when my bios only supports IDE?
<elitehacker> I dont have JRE
<elitehacker> when i typed in frostwire
<N6REJ> elitehacker:  you need to read up on *nix.  read those links soulrider_ gave you.
<elitehacker> i have to install java
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> its not hard
<elitehacker> how come the linux i know doesnt have the penguin in this one?
* N6REJ mmmmmm
<elitehacker> i dont know wich on to download?
<elitehacker> linux x64?
<N6REJ> !info begginer
<ubotu> Package begginer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<elitehacker> self etracting linux?
<elitehacker> lol
<N6REJ> elitehacker: your asking questions without reading.  Your going to make people upset
<elitehacker> i am only using linux untill nxt week until i get my windows back
<N6REJ> soulrider_: ever used k9copy?
* N6REJ OH BOY.
<elitehacker> well i know but i am almost done
<soulrider> elitehacker: listen upo man
<soulrider> its important to read the link i gave you
<elitehacker> what link?
<soulrider> it will teach you about installing programs, and its rather different than in windows
<soulrider> this one
<soulrider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<elitehacker> yeah thats the prob?
<elitehacker> they copy windows but make installing stuff a whole nother story
<soulrider> hol don, not that one
<soulrider> copy windows? wtf?!
<Sanne> elitehacker: you might also want to look at this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<elitehacker> yeah
<elitehacker> they even copy photo sho[
<dwidmann> Copy windows? No, not really. And if you've payed attention lately, Windows isn't really all the original. Windows Copies Mac.
<elitehacker> shop and mozilla and call it there own Konqureor
<elitehacker> photoshop*
<soulrider> oh god
<soulrider> please
<soulrider> elitehacker: ever used a MAC ?
<elitehacker> yeah
<soulrider> apparently not
<elitehacker> lol they all copy each other
* N6REJ chortle
<soulrider> im just gonna stop talking for a while
<elitehacker> Open office icon for loading looks very similar to OHHHHH yeah Adobe!!!
<usamahashimi> hello everyone
<usamahashimi> can i install upstart in dapper?
<soulrider> !info upstart
<ubotu> upstart: event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.2.7-7 (edgy), package size 91 kB, installed size 300 kB
<soulrider> usamahashimi: you know how to apt-get ?
<genii> !info upstart dapper
<ubotu> Package upstart does not exist in dapper
<elitehacker> wow my .bin files are now getting opend up in kate?
<soulrider> oh ym
<usamahashimi> soulrider: yes
<soulrider> usamahashimi: let me see if somoene posted int he forums about it
<usamahashimi> soulrider: but apt-cache search upstart is not finding it
<elitehacker> ughh i cant seem to get java installed rite?
<usamahashimi> soulrider: ok, i also checked but can not find anything
<elitehacker> there's no program to open up .bin
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> usamahashimi: are there any alternatives you can use?
<genii> usamahashimi: Yes, that's because it only started being packaged with edgy. there may be a backport later. but there is not one yet
<soulrider> either that or compile it yourself
<Sanne> elitehacker: install java from the ubuntu repositories
<elitehacker> whats that?
<soulrider> Sanne: he doesnt seem to want to read the docs, also, hes just using ubuntu for a week. Oh, and we copy M$
<usamahashimi> soulrider: i tried init-ng but no improvement in boot time
<usamahashimi> genii: ok thanks
<Sanne> elitehacker: explained int he link I gave you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<elitehacker> give me nothing about .bin files?
<Sanne> soulrider: yeah, I noticed. I'm having some frustration allowance left, so I'm still trying to help. ;)
<dwidmann> usamahashimi: You're not going to see a truely significant improvement by installing upstart in dapper. The great pains it would likely take to get it installed in dapper would probably outweigh any benefits.
<elitehacker> That link gives me nothing about .BIN FILES
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: ok, it means i have to forget it for the time being
<Sanne> elitehacker: that link explained some fundamentals about using Kubuntu. You can install java from the ubuntu repositories.
<dwidmann> elitehacker, pull up a terminal, type in "./filename.bin" (substituting filename with the name (and if necessary path) of the file
<adydas> is the following mounted with use of ntfs-3g
<adydas> this /dev/sdc1 on /media/usbdisk type ntfs
<elitehacker> see? why cant i just download it instead of going threw programs?
<dwidmann> elitehacker: .bin files are usually archives with built in shell scripts.
<Sanne> elitehacker: if you execute a bin file that's not from the official repositories, you might run into trouble if you don't know about the fundamentals.
<elitehacker> yeah but its from JAVA them selves i dont even know if my os even suports Linux self extracting thats all it sayed
<genii> elitehacker: editing 1 line in the apt mirror file then installing it is not exactly difficult
<Sanne> elitehacker: linux is different. Don't try to use it assuming it is just another kind of windows. It isn't. You need to be willing to learn a bit, just like you did when you started with windows.
<adydas> what controls automount if its not in fstab ( i belive its somthign to do with pmount )
<elitehacker> yeah but why cant they have it done for u?
<soulrider> genii: hes too lazy to read the small docs on installing
<genii> less difficult for example than finding the exact version you need, downloading, chmoddding running etc etc etc
<soulrider> and seems to be ignoring most of our comments
<jarn> In  xorg.conf, Option "GLX" "enable" is for compiz, yes?
<Sanne> elitehacker: kubuntu has a lot done for you, just not in the same way that you are used from windows. Read the link I gave you, it is expalined in there. I stop now, have fun.
<soulrider> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adydas> does pmount have a config, or how can i make it mount using fuse / ntfs-3g
<elitehacker> wow i just typed in ./jre-1_5_0_011-linux,,,,,blah blah.bin and says no directory found?
<pollyo> elitehacker: Did you check for typos?
<dwidmann> elitehacker, weird, try doing this on it first
<elitehacker> yeah i did i copy'd and paste'd
<dwidmann> chmod +x filename.bin
<pollyo> elitehacker: You might have to make it executable.
<genii> dwidmann: He's likely not doing ./ in the dir he d/l to
<usamahashimi> how can i block any website?
<dwidmann> genii, I reckon so
<dwidmann> usamahashimi: in what browser?
<pollyo> elitehacker: Like on windows you have to click allow this program to run on this computer for some applications or dll's.
<elitehacker> its not a app. or a .dll?
<genii> usamahashimi: Unplug your computer from the internet
<genii> (that usually works for me)
<jarn> In  xorg.conf, Option "GLX" "enable" is for compiz, yes?
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: in konqueror and firefox,
<pollyo> elitehacker: "like"
<dwidmann> genii: hahahahaha
<elitehacker> yeah like on windows?
<genii> dwidmann:  :)
<elitehacker> nothing about like itsa .dll
<dwidmann> usamahashimi: well, they both have adblock plugins, just add the websites address to the list
<elitehacker> nvm i need to figure this out
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: can I put the name of website in some file so no browser can access it?
#kubuntu 2007-04-01
<dwidmann> usamahashimi: well, you'll have to do it on a per browser basis. Well, there might be another way that's global, but it'd be tricky/advanced, and I can't remember the darned file it would be :)
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: i think its /etc/hosts.deny but its not working
<pollyo> usamahashimi: Are you looking for some type of parental control system?
<genii> dansguardian/squid comes to mind
<dwidmann> elitehacker: seeing as you need to do this in the terminal, might as well give you some command line linux 101. ls = list files, cd <directory> = change to <directory> directory, chmod = change permissions, ./ = sh = run a command with the default shell
<usamahashimi> pollyo: yes
<genii> !info dansguardian | dwidman
<ubotu> dwidman: dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.3.8-1-1 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<genii> arg
<dwidmann> hrm?
<genii> !info dansguardian | usamahashimi
<ubotu> usamahashimi: dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.3.8-1-1 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<genii> rather
<genii> dwidmann: Sorry
<dwidmann> 'salright
<genii> :)
<genii> usamahashimi: For a good setup guide on it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008
<usamahashimi> genii: thanks lemme check it
<soulrider> !info usp
<ubotu> Package usp does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Edulix> hi
* DaSkreech waves?
<marcus> 'soir  tous :D
<DaSkreech> marcus: French?
<Admiral_Chicago> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: yup
<Admiral_Chicago> evening everyone :)
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: didn't catch what he said
* DaSkreech salutes
<Admiral_Chicago> ^^
<DaSkreech> Is that just a statement or is he asking something
<Admiral_Chicago> statement
<marcus> sorry, thought it was a frensch speaking chanel here ;)
<DaSkreech> Nope mostly English though we do allow Nerdic
<marcus> in fact ubuntu is configurated in french .... so ...
<marcus> Nerdic .... that must be your mothertongue ?
<dc> err
<DaSkreech> Yup :-)
<DaSkreech> CaptainApathy: meet Admiral_Chicago
<DaSkreech> Admiral. Captain
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there CaptainApathy
* Admiral_Chicago saluts
<chalmer> ? about dual boot set-up w/ windows
<norealgravity> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amNRUVBR438
<chalmer> help a question about dual boot set-up w/ windows ?
<mzanfardino> I'm trying to set up a directory on my kubuntu box to share with a windows box.  I've installed smb4k and I can reach the windows box just fine from kubuntu.  However, when I attempt to create a share from "sharing - system settings" the config screen is grey (even after I input my administrator password).  Any tips?
<Black_Cat> chalmer: kubuntu sets this up automatically if windows exists on system, so what's the prob?
<chalmer> when i insert tha Kubuntu dvd, to install a dual boot conf. will it auto, reconize my windows partition and create a partition for Kubu, with out over write'n my windows
<crackrat> I just installed kubuntu recently, and it seems to be running slower than windows was.  If I recompile the kernel, will that speed it up?
<chalmer> will Kubuntu reconize my sata drive to install it for a dual boot? or will i need a 3rd party driver for it during install?
<waylandbill> crackrat: an optimized kernel is faster
<Black_Cat> hey, and where are xine extracodecs? i don't see them anywhere! what do i install to get mp3-support?
<Black_Cat> (for dapper drake release)
<chalmer> will Kubuntu reconize my sata drive to install it for a dual boot? or will i need a 3rd party driver for it during install?
<waylandbill> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzanfardino> looking to share a directory to a windows box. I have smb installed and I can connect to the windows share, but I can't seem to share my directory with windows...
<mzanfardino> I have sata drive.  no extra driver required.
<waylandbill> chalmer: check the forums
<eilker> ! CoolnQuiet
<eilker> !CoolnQuiet
<chalmer> mzanfardino> i was wondering b/c windows i had to insert a floppy w/ the Sata drivers
<waylandbill> mzanfardino: no guest access. must have account and password and must use smbpasswd to create it
<DaSkreech> chalmer: It should see it
<DaSkreech> chalmer: What version of SATA?
<mzanfardino> chalmer: kubuntu made no such requirements.  My BIOS supported the drive and everything worked out of the box.
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | Black_Cat
<ubotu> Black_Cat: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<autumn> leave
<autumn> shoot
<autumn> sorry
<mzanfardino> waylandbill: sorry, don't quite follow your response.  Care to ellaborate?
* DaSkreech waves at autumn
<autumn> forgot the slash, Im a newbie
<mzanfardino> waylandbill: ah, after re-reading I think I might follow
<DaSkreech> I have a friend named autumn
<autumn> yeah?
<DaSkreech> She's in the hospital now though
<autumn> it's not a common name
<autumn> that sucks
<autumn> is she okay?
<Hc\\> any1 awake?
<DaSkreech> Well not her. Her Dad but she's living in the hospital
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> zzZZZZ
<autumn> oooh
<Hc\\> i need some help
<DaSkreech> .o0(Penguins ravaging Stock markets)
<Hc\\> i've installed ubuntu before
<autumn> well bye guys
<chalmer> DaSkreech > will it also give me tha option to create a dual boot w/ windows?
<Hc\\> but i cannot instal kubuntu no
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: Whoot!
<Hc\\> w
<Hc\\> just wondering that wtf should i open?
<DaSkreech> chalmer: You have two drives?
<Hc\\> yes
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: is ubuntu installed?
<Hc\\> DaSkreech nop
<Hc\\> lost the cd
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: You have the kubuntu CD?
<Hc\\> i got on my other hdd windows
<sony> hello
<Hc\\> i dl:ed from sites
* DaSkreech pops sony one
<Hc\\> and made a img cd of the file
<Hc\\> s
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: A img cd?
<Hc\\> yes
<sony> does anyone know how i can make ubuntu look like a mac
<Hc\\> a bootable
<Black_Cat> ubotu: outdated info there. something has happened about libxine-extracodecs, no more even hyperlinks there
<sony> or where i can find themes
<sony> for ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: and it boots?
<Hc\\> yes
<DaSkreech> sony: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Hc\\> but it looks different than in ubuntus instal
<sony> ubu
<chalmer> DaSkreech > yes , i got 3 Sata 250 gig. 1 drive has my windows os and the other 2 are my music storage
<DaSkreech> chalmer: Which one do you want to install Kubuntu on?
<sony> i have ubuntu 6.06
<Hc\\> how can i instal kubuntu on my second hdd what has 3parts
<DaSkreech> sony: have you asked in #ubuntu ?
<Hc\\> 2ntfs
<Black_Cat> DaSkreech:  outdated info there. something has happened about libxine-extracodecs, no more even hyperlinks there
<Hc\\> and 1unallocated
<Dasnipa`> sony, gdesklets i think is pretty mac'ish
<sony> is kubuntu better or ubuntu?
<chijin> sony: yes
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: How different?
<Dasnipa`> sony, the difference is kubuntu is KDE and ubuntu is gnome... internally they are otherwise the same
<Hc\\> i gotta do something by myself
<DaSkreech> Black_Cat: do you have multiverse installed?
<Hc\\> :D
<Black_Cat> i hope mpeglib will help, otherwise i'm lost...
<sony> ahh fuck
<DaSkreech> Enabled sorry
<Hc\\> cant remember so much anymore
<sony> i think i liike kde
<Hc\\> ovr 1y ago i installed
<sony> i installed it w/ gnome
<Dasnipa`> sony, you can go to kde easily... apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chalmer> DaSkreech > on the same drive w/ windows
<Dasnipa`> and then you log out and relog with kde
<DaSkreech> sony: You can choose which one you want when you login under the sessions button
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: What's different?
<Hc\\> DaSkreech acculy, i dunno anymore :D
<DaSkreech> chalmer: I'd advise defragging the windows drive
<sony> oh
<Hc\\> n its in eng
<DaSkreech> chalmer: How much space do you have on it?
<sony> vista sux!!!!!!!!!!1
<Black_Cat> DaSkreech: you mean selected in repositories manager? i certainly do, and i've performed the update 15 mins ago
<makuseru> no need for that sony
<sony> sory
<DaSkreech> Black_Cat: But no libxine-extracodecs?
<makuseru> sony: i mean i agree, but no need to shout it out
<sony> ok ok
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: Is it a live Cd?
<chalmer> DaSkreech > i got 160 gig of free space left on the windows xp drive
<Hc\\> DaSkreech no idea
<DaSkreech> chalmer: Ah ok then yes it's pretty easy :-)
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: You haven't tried it yet?
<Hc\\> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<Black_Cat> DaSkreech: i'm sure they aint there, but i'll check again now
<Hc\\> dl from sweden
<sony> ubuntu 6.06 works w/ my wireless, 6.10 doesnt anyone know why
<Black_Cat> DaSkreech: they've just vanished...
<makuseru> sony: were gunna need more of a description than that
<sony> i dont know it just does
<Black_Cat> i wonder can it be missing only on local (russian) repository but be present on others?
<sony> 6.06 awesome wireless, 6.10 wont recognize i was kinda dissapointed
<Hc\\> DaSkreech n the live cd differs?
<chalmer> DaSkreech > i will not have to manually create the partitions for Kubuntu will i? i mean will it reconize the windows partition and give me the option to create a dual boot set-up with out me manually have'n to do it?
<DaSkreech> Black_Cat: do you have libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<DaSkreech> chalmer: Yes it will. however you may want to allocate the space yourself
<DaSkreech> Black_Cat: Highly unlikely
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: Did you get the Desktop Cd?
<DaSkreech> !wifi | sony
<ubotu> sony: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sony> thanks
<Hc\\> DaSkreech i downloaded the iso cd image
<Hc\\> thats all what that says O.o
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: really? What does it say when you boot with it?
<Hc\\> DaSkreech imma boot again
<Black_Cat> DaSkreech: i don't ... beats me...
<chalmer> DaSkreech > as in when it goes to do tha partitions i need to tell it how much space for "swap" and" how much should it use for tha Kubuntu OS. ?
<Black_Cat> maybe i just gotta upgrade anything? amarok, perhaps?
<Hc\\> DaSkreech starting caldera... dos?
<DaSkreech> Black_Cat: can you post your sources.list
<Hc\\> part c,d,e installed
<Hc\\> searvher for usb hdd devices
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: Woah
<DaSkreech> are you sure you burnt the right Image?
<Hc\\> and now its back to caldera dr-dos -.-
<DaSkreech> That's nothing at all like what you are supposed to be seeing
<Hc\\> DaSkreech what am i suppose to see?
<DaSkreech> grub
<DaSkreech> bash
<DaSkreech> at worst busybox
<DaSkreech> not Dr-dos
<Hc\\> fucl fuck fuck
<LjL> !language
<DaSkreech> !language | Hc\\
<Hc\\> shouldnt i burn all the files?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Hc\\: please see above
<Hc\\> oops
<Hc\\> sry
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: Where did you download this?
<Hc\\> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<chalmer> DaSkreech > as in when it goes to do tha partitions i need to tell it how much space for "swap" and" how much should it use for tha Kubuntu OS. ?
<Hc\\> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04
<DaSkreech> !paste | Black_Cat please open /etc/apt/sources.list and read the following
<ubotu> Black_Cat please open /etc/apt/sources.list and read the following: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> chalmer: there is a button that says "figure all that out for me" So you don't have to. I'm just saying maybe you want to
<Black_Cat> okay
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: again are you sure you burnt the right image
<Hc\\> DaSkreech no
<DaSkreech>  what's the name of the file you downloaded?
<chalmer> DaSkreech > ok ty
<Hc\\> i have no clue anymore how to burn
<Hc\\> DaSkreech sec, starting windows
<DaSkreech> chalmer: are you using the Desktop Cd?
<Hc\\> DaSkreech file name, kubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-amd64
<Hc\\> its in a "packed" folder
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: What did you use to burn it?
<Hc\\> nero
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: how? Did you burn a Data CD?
<Hc\\> umm
<Hc\\> sec
<philphoto> anyone help me with a command line?  trying to install synaptic.  is it "sudo apt-get install synaptic"  ?
<DaSkreech> philphoto: yup
<philphoto> I did it right?
<philphoto> holy cow.
<DaSkreech> philphoto: That is correct
<philphoto> that's the first one I've written CORRECTLY.
<DaSkreech> Apt-get has super cow powers
<philphoto> thanks!
<Hc\\> =)
<Hc\\> DaSkreech i made a bootable data disc
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: Nope no need
<DaSkreech> You have Nero open?
<Hc\\> DaSkreech i got nero express 6
<Hc\\> old
<DaSkreech> Is it open?
<Hc\\> yees
<Hc\\> :D
<Hc\\> sry
<Hc\\> soon bin awake 24h
<DaSkreech> ok look under recorder I think
<DaSkreech> Where you can erase CDRWs
<DaSkreech> I think there is an option there for Burn Disc image
<Hc\\> burn image on cd?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Hc\\> i try to translate it from finnish to english
<DaSkreech> Something to that effect :)
<Hc\\> open
<DaSkreech> When you click it should open a Box asking you where the image is?
<Hc\\> then ywsa
<Hc\\> yes
<DaSkreech> find the kubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<DaSkreech> and choose it
<Hc\\> found
<DaSkreech> You should be good after that's finished burning
<Hc\\> my last cd
<Hc\\> then i have to go for dvd:s :S
<DaSkreech> eek
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: I would say sleep for 24 h then go buy more Cds ;-)
<Hc\\> DaSkreech how many do i need?
<DaSkreech> Uno
<Hc\\> uno more?
<DaSkreech> I don't know how to say one in Finnish :-(
<Hc\\> yksi
<Hc\\> in finnish
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: No You just need one
<Hc\\> ok
<DaSkreech> yksi then :)
<Hc\\> huh
<Hc\\> where do u come from?
<Hc\\> if i may ask
<DaSkreech> Jamaica
<Hc\\> oohh, some1 is having it warm
<Hc\\> weve had rly warm now for the past few days 10celsius on the daytime =)
<Hc\\> bin in t-shirt and jeans out =)
<DaSkreech> We have had rain
<morvok_> its suppose to snow here I think.. again.
<Hc\\> DaSkreech and now?
<Hc\\> when it's burned
<Hc\\> going to snow next week i think
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: Oh it's done?
<Hc\\> yes
<DaSkreech> That was quick
<DaSkreech> reboot :)
<Hc\\> 2min
<Hc\\> for burning
<DaSkreech> Whoops gotta go
<DaSkreech> Let me know if it gives you a menu
<Hc\\> i will
<Hc\\> btw, i can use windows and linux on the same computer?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> not at the same time unless you have a new Processor
<BluesKaj> aha , a soumalainen in da house !
<Hc\\> how to choose which one to use?
<DaSkreech> It will ask when you turn on the computer
<Hc\\> BluesKaj ainaki yks nobo tl
<Hc\\> ok
<Hc\\> yay
<Hc\\> now it looks more familiar
<DaSkreech> Hc\\: menu?
<Hc\\> DaSkreech yes
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<DaSkreech> I'm gone
<Hc\\> DaSkreech thx for help =)
<BluesKaj> not a soumalainen anymore Hc\\ , I haven't been for almost 60 yrs :)
<coty> DaSkreech: ................
<PimpMaggot> hello
<Hc\\> 60?
<Hc\\> :D
<coty> DaSkreech: face-----------> x_x
<PimpMaggot> im new to this
<BluesKaj> yup, old Canadaian now ...but I was born In Kaavi .. 1943
<PimpMaggot> how do you switch channels
<Hc\\> kaavi?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Hc\\> where is it?
<BluesKaj> about150km North of Helsinki
<Hc\\> i live in helsinki =)
<BluesKaj> so do a lot of my realtives whom I've never met
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> as if it's busy in here
<Ashfire908> hi
<ubuntu_> Hello, I am a newbie, and I am trying to get kubuntu installed. I am having trouble trying to partion my HD,
<ubuntu_> I was wondering if anyone here could help
<BluesKaj> are using the live cd
<BluesKaj> ?
<CaptainApathy> me?
<Hc\\> can some1 tell me what live cd is?
<soulrider> ubuntu_: it would be a good idea to change your name, to do so, type /nick <new nickname>
<BluesKaj> Hc\\ , you run the OS off the cd rather than installed on the HDD
<soulrider> Hc\\: a live CD is a CD with kubuntu you put on your drive and then reboot, but instead of loading windows, your PC loads Kubuntu form the CD
<soulrider> you can use it to try out ubuntu without touching your hard drives at all
<Hc\\> thx
<ubuntu_> Yeah, I go through the install process, then I ge to step 5, and I need to create a new partion because I want to do a dual boot with windows xp
<Hc\\> umm, why is this saying that "No root file system is defined"
<Hc\\> on partitions
<soulrider> Hc\\: you using the live CD to install
<soulrider> ubuntu_: hold on just a sec please
<Hc\\> soulrider yes
<ubuntu_> thanks
<soulrider> ok, Hc\\ did you make your partitions the way you want them to be
<soulrider> ?
<BluesKaj> hey ubuntu, I suggest you use a differnt nick
<Hc\\> soulrider yes, i got now 63 gig for linux
<jack222> this better?
<Hc\\> ys
<soulrider> yea jack222
<Hc\\> and all should be ok
<soulrider> Hc\\: you see how it shows the partitions now ?
<Hc\\> yes
<soulrider> and something next to them
<jack222> Ok, I get to step 5, but I dont know what option to choose....
<BluesKaj> ok jack , good cuz ppl who don't enter a nick before joining default to the name ubuntu...we've had 3-4 of them in here at the same time
<soulrider> you need to make the partition you want ubuntu on say /
<Hc\\> yes
<Hc\\> correct
<soulrider> uhm
<Hc\\> i got one done
<soulrider> im so bad explaining this
<BluesKaj> jack222 , list the options pls
<soulrider> Hc\\: heres how it goes
<soulrider> you need a partition for swap and one for root
<soulrider> toor = /
<soulrider> root*
<intelikey> hmmm i'm having a bit of a problem with modprobe  E: QM_FUNCTION not supported.    can't use modprobe...   ?
<soulrider> does it say somehting about selecting mountpoints ?
<Hc\\> i gotta make 2 parts for linuc
<Hc\\> ?
<vip_> Hello guys, im having a little problem atm.. Im running programupdate in a fresh install and now both the "lines" have frozen.. (top and bottom bar) any idea why?
<Hc\\> kubuntu
<pbcustom98> anyone know a good .flac player?
<jack222> ok, here they are
<soulrider> Hc\\: right
<BluesKaj> a linux partition is commonly called an "ext" partition, jack222
<soulrider> one of the partitions is where you want to install
<jackster_> HELLO
<soulrider> and a small partition, like a 1gb one, for swap
<Hc\\> what is that mount point?
<soulrider> hi jack222
<Hc\\> soulrider
<soulrider> jackster_:
<jack222> 1- resize IDE1 master, parion #1 (hda1) and use freed space
<jackster_> wat are we talking about
<jackster_> ?????
<soulrider> Hc\\: its there on your sistem that partition will be
<Hc\\> ok, ty
<jack222> (2) Erase entire disk (hda) *I am almost sure I dont want to do this one*
<soulrider> Hc\\: sorry if i suck at explaining this
<jack222> (3) Use the largest continous free space
<jack222> and finally (4) Manually edit partion table
<jackster_> m
<jack222> blueskaj - can I PM you
<Hc\\> soulrider you do it great! =)
<soulrider> Hc\\: i dont >.<
<BluesKaj> ok jack222
<jack222> I says I cant, I am not registered, maybe if you pm me first?
<Hc\\> soulrider what should i put to the location for the new partition
<Hc\\> ?
<soulrider> well Hc\\ you will want a partition for / and one for swap
<intelikey> i installed 'modutils' which supplies the "modprobe" command, no errors all deps are up to snuff,  but modprobe does not work.   anyone got a clue-by-four to hit me with ?
<soulrider> thats all that you really need
<soulrider> Hc\\: those two partitions will be formatted
<soulrider> so choose carefuly!
<pbcustom98> anyone know a good .flac player?
<BluesKaj> jack222 , #4 is your best option
<soulrider> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> pbcustom98: check out those links, maybe they got an answe
<jack222> Ok, I tried that, but I dont know what to do after tha
<jack222> blues, tha chat thing still wont let me talk to you
<vip_> Anyone that got time to help me alittle?
<Hc\\> still saying
<Hc\\> "no root file system is defined. please correct this from the partitoning menu
<Hc\\> still saying that -.-
<xerroz> why would both Konqy and KTorrent not be able to access the internet when it is active?
<jack222> Ok, I selected option #4
<BluesKaj> if you run the manual partition table jack222, it will guide you thru the steps of preserving ntfs (windows) partition and resizing  to make room for the linux-ext and the linux swap partitions
<MukiEX> Anyone here use a wacom pad?
<vit__> hey
<vit__> anybody can help me??!?!
<vit__> I need a gib favor
<vit__> big
<vit__> I need a big favor
<Admiral_Chicago> ask again please
<vit__> admiral...
<vit__> can you help me??
<vit__> anybody can help me??!?!
<jack222> I selected #4 and it is showing 3 different forms of storage, the one I want is the one that is 104gigs, but I dont know how to partion part of this
<vit__> hey
<vit__> anybody can help me??!?!
<BluesKaj> vit__, just ask your question
<jack222> SHould I select that one and select resize or something?
<vit__> hi blueKaj
<BluesKaj> how big is your whole HDD , jack222 ?
<vit__> how r u?
<vit__> i need install a program
<jack222> 104 gigs, and I have like 40 gigs free, and I wan to dedicate 15 of those 40 gigs dedicated to linux
<vit__> but i don't kno how!!!
<CaptainApathy> some data got damaged in a hard drive fix in windows... is there a tool on the live cd that could help me restore the data?
<jackster> wat program vit
<vit__> jackster
<vit__> java
<jackster> ya wat
<jackster> oh
<jackster> were did you download it from
<vit__> but I don't know how tio do that??
<vit__> I downloaded it from www.acrobat.com
<vit__> it's a linux version
<jackster> do u have linux
<BluesKaj> ok jack222 ,since you have only windows on the HDD , you need to resize it first , then reformat the the remaining to linux -ext and linux swap ...the swap file can be 500MB since your linux partitionis 15G
<vit__> yes i have linux
<jackster> i sort of have no idea how
<jackster> because i havent
<Sanne> vit_, jackster: java is in the ubuntu repositories, in universe
<vit__> hmmm
<jackster> huh?
<vit__>  I knew that... i need to install java..
<jackster> wellclik on the icon
<vit__> i did
<vit__> but nothing happens
<jackster> ok wat does it say
<vit__> ???
<soulrider> vit__: do you know about repos ?
<soulrider> !repos | vit__
<ubotu> vit__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<vit__> nothing...
<soulrider> i suggets you read that, it will help you understand how installing works here
<jackster> ????????????????????????????????????????????
<soulrider> so much easier that in windows
<vit__> yes???
<jackster> true
<Sanne> jackster: what's the matter?
<Admiral_Chicago> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jackster> so confusing u peple are
<vit__> THANK YOU SOULRIDER
<Admiral_Chicago> that doesn't make sense...
<soulrider> vit__: i know theres a manual that explain how installing and stuff works here
<soulrider> let me find it
<jackster> this chat sucks
<soulrider> not really
<vit__> OK!!!!!
<jackster> wat does irc stand for?
<soulrider> internet relay chat
<jackster> huh?
<jackster> wat does that mean
<IPx-> What's the difference between beryl xgl, aigl and nvidia?
<jackster> no idea
<vit__> JACKSTER... where are you from?
<Sanne> jackster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<jackster> canada
<Hc\\> smoke
<Hc\\> ->
<jackster> thanks sanne
<IPx-> Does anyone know?
<Sanne> jackster: you're welcome :)
<soulrider> vit__: read this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement it may seem a bit long, but its SO useful!
<vit__> jajaja my little sister says HELLO TO EVERYBODY!!!
<jackster> yay
<vit__> THANK YOU SOULRIDER....
<IPx-> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vit__> YOU SAVE MY LIVE!!!!
<jackster> is all we talk about computers
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking at helping this guy. running 64 bit but in 32 bit enviroment
* matysek wish good night
<Admiral_Chicago> should he get a 32 bit repo or 64 bit
<jackster> mmm
<jackster> i like cheese
<Tm_T> vit__: no need to yell
<vit__> ME TOO
<soulrider> jackster: this is a channel about computers..... you thought it was somethign else ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vit__> WHAT DO YOU SAY???
<soulrider> vit__: please, dont use caps
<vit__> Tm_T
<jackster> how can u make new chanels
<vit__> ok... excuse me
<Ashfire908> jackster, just join an unused channel
<Ashfire908> you will then be an op in it
<Sanne> soulrider: that is a great page you linked to, the one about software management. Very good overview, good to know when helping people. Thanks.
<vit__> hey soul... where r u from?
<Ashfire908> if you wish to use the channel regually, register it with chanserv
<jackster> there are no other chanels
<Ashfire908> ?
<Ashfire908> huh
<posingaspopular> jackster, /j #channame
<posingaspopular> are you looking for one specifically?
<jackster> no
<Ashfire908> posingaspopular, not every client supports /j
<BluesKaj> he must be using Konversation, no serverlist
<posingaspopular> Ashfire908, ah right,
<jackster> ya
<Ashfire908> jackster, what channel would you like to use
<Admiral_Chicago>  /join #channel is usually the command to use posingaspopular
<jackster> no serverlist
<Ashfire908> oh
<lewix> whenever i turn on my computer i have 2 version of kubuntu, is it normal?
<lewix> 11 and 10
* coty hugs the great linux community and all there effort to help 
<BluesKaj> yeah , one is safemode ?
<nagyv> hello! I would like to play a game (freecol), but not full screen. It is a java game, is there a possibility to require it to run in a window?
<Hc\\> BluesKaj btw, kubuntu is installed on which one? ext3 or swap?
<Admiral_Chicago> lewix: different kernels
<Admiral_Chicago> thats normal
<Hc\\> if none, then i've missed it totally :D
<lewix> Admiral_Chicago, how come
<BluesKaj> Hc\\, ext3
<posingaspopular> Admiral_Chicago, i thought you were afk, you are on aim
<Hc\\> BluesKaj whats the swap then?
<lewix> Admiral_Chicago, is it due to apt--get upgrade?
<Admiral_Chicago> posingaspopular: yea need to shower. brb.
<BluesKaj> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Admiral_Chicago> lewix: yes, some kernels work better with some wireless devices, newer ones have bug fixes (but may open new bugs) etc
<jackster> every one gotto chanel #stuff
<jackster> fr
<jackster> hjkh
<jackster> '
<lewix> Admiral_Chicago, which one should I use?
<Admiral_Chicago> lewix: i'd say the latest one
<Hc\\> BluesKaj ty
<philphoto> ok folks, another problem.  I don't know how major or minor.  I ran this command & didn't mean to:
<lewix> Admiral_Chicago, how do I know which one I'm using right now
<philphoto> "sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<jackster> cx
<philphoto> is there a way I can uninstall all that stuff I just downloaded?
<Admiral_Chicago> lewix: in konsole, type 'uname-r'
<Admiral_Chicago> no quotes
<coty> can some tell me how i would make more swap
<coty> my computer keeps freezing and shutting down
<Admiral_Chicago> philphoto: hit up on the arrow keys....
<philphoto> and...
<Admiral_Chicago> change 'install' with remove
<lewix> thanks 11
<philphoto> that's it?
<kristjan_> does tango icon theme come for kde also?
<Admiral_Chicago> kristjan_: no
<Admiral_Chicago> philphoto: yes
<philphoto> it makes so much sense...
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, well *nix is that way
<philphoto> you have to forgive me, I'm newly Linux-ed.  still in the Win mindset of everything must be hard or impossible for a mere mortal to accomplish
<Mezal> ciao a tutti
<Mezal> nessuna italiana???
<Mezal> :D
<BluesKaj> I'm pretty close to total migration , but I still haven't worked up the nerve to sail my ship out of sight of the bill gates wharf :P
<Lamington> Can I post a question about Konversation in here on the off chance someone might have an answer ?
<BluesKaj> !it | Mezal
<ubotu> Mezal: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Mezal> aaaaaaaah
<Mezal> capio
<BluesKaj> Lamington , go ahead
<Lamington> Well... I put someone on ignore right
<Lamington> But they dont stay ignored
<Lamington> When I check my ignore list, they are no longer ignored
<BluesKaj> all on the lisyt or just one nick ?
<Lamington> just one nick
<Lamington> but any nick the same person uses
<just-this-time> cloned an dual boot install windows and ubuntu boot
<hawk_> what is a good mount tool
<hawk_> gui i mean
<vit__> how can i install mozilla firefoz to linux?
<Lamington> vit_ you using kubuntu ?
<just-this-time> only ubuntu does not see DVD and CD drives where is the dev to be found for optical drives annd whaat is an convenient mount point
<just-this-time> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<vit__> yes
<just-this-time> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<vit__> why?
<hawk_> idiskmounter
<hawk_> !diskmounter
<Lamington> vit_ Open Adept and type 'Firefox' in the search box
<vit__> ok... let me see
<hawk_> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<jarn> This isn't a Linux question, but does anyone know where the different options for google searches (inurl, etc.) are documented?
<vit__> hey nothing happens lamington
<Lamington> vit_ ?
<vit__> i opened Adept
<vit__> typed firefox
<hawk_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<vit__> and din't found anything
<vit__> can you help me please?
<chijin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<hawk_> how do i mount ntfs partionions i have down loaded the drivers
<Lamington> vit_ Click on the 'Adept' menu, then click on 'manage repositories'
<Lamington> vit_ ?
<vit__> ok
<vit__> now?
<Lamington> vit_ are any of your repositories greyed out - that is, are they disabled ?
<Lamington> vit_ the list of sources you can see - are any of them disabled ?
<vit__> yes
<Lamington> vit_ Ok, enable your universe & multiverse sources by right-clicking on them and choosing 'enable'
<Lamington> vit_ basically enable all of them
<Lamington> any that are greyed out
<vit__> all of them?
<vit__> thera are too many!!
<Lamington> vit_ just the ones that are not enabled
<vit__> ok...
<vit__> i'm ready
<vit__> then?
<Lamington> vit_ Ok, click on the 'apply' button down the bottom (dont know if you actually have to but lets just do that anyway)
<vit__> ok
<vit__> ready
<Lamington> vit_ Now, back up the top click on 'fetch updates'
<vit__> it's downloading something
<vit__> ready!!!!
<Lamington> vit_ It will update your sources information
<vit__> yes
<vit__> it finish
<vit__> now?
<Hc\\> hey
<Hc\\> now
<Lamington> vit_ Now in the Adept menu, click on 'manage repositories' again to take you back to the main window
<hawk_> what is the file system command for ntfs the web site says nls=utf8 but it comes back say it dos not work
<soulrider> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<soulrider> that shows how to enable universe and multiverse
<soulrider> with pictures! :D
<vit__> ok
<vit__> then?
<Lamington> soulrider: :)
<Lamington> vit_ search for firefox again
<soulrider> vit__: did you read this?
<soulrider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<Hc\\> lol
<vit__> I Found it!!!!!
<vit__> jajaja
<hawk_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Hc\\> atleast i didnt format my hdd where is xp
<vit__> thankyou so much!!!
<vit__> Lamington...
<Lamington> vit_ No problem
<vit__> how can I install Java?
* Lamington falls over
<soulrider> vit__: where you from ?
* Hc\\ np: Moonsorrow: Voimasta Ja Kunniasta - Kyln pss [07:38] 
<Lamington> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Hc\\> soulrider if i remember right ubunto do not need av or firewall
<Hc\\> so does kubuntu need them?
<soulrider> Hc\\: ofcourse not
<Hc\\> good
<soulrider> Hc\\:
<Hc\\> then i remember right =)
<soulrider> ubuntua nd kubuntu are the same
<vit__> I am using kubuntu
<soulrider> the only thing thatc hanges
<soulrider> is the interface
<Hc\\> ok :D
<vit__> ubotu
<soulrider> vit__: hablas espa~nol, no ?
<vit__> si
<soulrider> me imagine :) hay un canal en espa~nol
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Lamington> vit_ ubotu is a bot who can give you helpful links to answer your questions
<hawk_> nvm diskmounter worked
<soulrider> mejor vamos a ahi
<soulrider> vit__: te veo en #kubuntu-es
<vit__> hey
<vit__> pero como hago eso?
<soulrider> dale click a #kubuntu-es
<vit__> listo
<Hc\\> thx alot for help soulrider and BluesKaj
<Hc\\> !
<soulrider> no prob
<soulrider> thats what were here for :)
<soulrider> thats the point of having an IRC channel
<soulrider> just come back when you need further help
<Hc\\> =)
<Hc\\> but good habbits is also needed
<Hc\\> soulrider is it ok to idle here till need more help?
<Hc\\> acculy
<Hc\\> now i need help
<Hc\\> wondering that were did ibe part go?
<soulrider> yeah, you can idle here, i idle all the time :P
<soulrider> ibe ?
<Hc\\> i could find one part of 2
<Hc\\> +the 2small ones
<michaelpo> hi, what software do you recommend for me to extract email addresses from my excel spreadsheet or msword doc?
<Hc\\> i lost totally 43.08gig
<Hc\\> cant find it
<soulrider> Hc\\: you cant find a partition ?
<Hc\\> yes
<Hc\\> it made 4parts from my hdd for ubuntu
<soulrider> ok
<Hc\\> 2x <2gig
<Hc\\> one 28gig
<Hc\\> and one 43	
<Hc\\> gig
<soulrider> you were careful enough so thatt he partitioon didnt get formatted right?
<soulrider> like
<soulrider> the data is still ther
<soulrider> or do you not need it ?
<Hc\\> it would be good to find the 43gig
<Hc\\> i think those what is under 2gig is swaps
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> open konqueror
<Hc\\> then i found some other things too from there
<Hc\\> imma boot and write the list here
<soulrider> uhm ?
<Hc\\> there was 3ubuntus :D
<soulrider> lol
<Hc\\> no 4
<Hc\\> :D
<Hc\\> xp and some mem thing
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> you still got XP ?
<Hc\\> yes
<Lamington> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu... and thats it as far as I know.
<Hc\\> its on a diff hdd
<ernie> Hi all - just thought I'd pop in and say hello
<soulrider> Lamington: theres more, just not official
<soulrider> like fluxbuntu
<soulrider> hi ernie
<Lamington> oh yeah
<Lamington> forgot about fluxbuntu
<Hc\\> hi ernie =)
<Hc\\> now
<ernie> :)
<Hc\\> here is Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-12-gemeric
<Hc\\> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-12-gemeric(recovery mode)
<Hc\\> ubuntu memtest 86+
<Hc\\> other operating systems
<Hc\\> microsoft winfows cp professional
<soulrider> ok, thats the grub list
<Hc\\> ubuntu fiesty (development branch) (7.04) (on /dev/sdb4)
<soulrider> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hc\\> so with otherwords it used 43gog to some of those grubs?
<Hc\\> 2x <2gig
<soulrider> grub is the bootloader, its like the program that lets you choose what OS it is that you want
<Hc\\> ok
<Hc\\> :DD
<intelikey> anybody know anything about trubble shooting a modprobe issue ?
<hawk_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
* Hc\\ np: Moonsorrow - Kivenkantaja (03:38/07:39)
<soulrider> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Hc\\> what is that ubuntu fiesty?
<Hc\\> feisty*
<soulrider> its the beta version, you must have installed it
<soulrider> intelikey: no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> Hc\\: next release that we are developing
<Hc\\> i cant open it
<Hc\\> :D
<intelikey> modprobe: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented
<hawk_> is there any program that will mount and unmount iso's for me with out command line i am just to lazy
<fyrmedic> I had fglrx working then did an update on my kernel and it stopped working and reverted back to mesa drivers. Is there any other options for ATI video than fglrx or the packaged ati driver?
<Hc\\> so i gotta open ubuntu kernel generic?
<soulrider> Hc\\: is it still installed? maybe you formatted the partition and its just not there anymore
<intelikey> modprobe: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented
<intelikey> modprobe: Can't locate module ppp
<soulrider> lol hawk_
<intelikey> dmesg is very un-helpful on that.
<soulrider> Hc\\: yeah
<Hc\\> it tries to open with  feisty
<intelikey> it says nothing beyond the disk drive checks
<hawk_> soulrider: whats so funny?
<hawk_> lol
<Hc\\> with no success
<soulrider> hawk_: the lazy comment :P
<Hc\\> but with the ubuntu kernel... it opens
<soulrider> Hc\\: maybe you just deleted the partition where fesity was installed
<soulrider> !fi | Hc\\
<ubotu> Hc\\: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<hawk_> soulrider: when you work with backtrack all day you get lazy
<hawk_> well never mind i will just use fuse
<just-this-time> in a new system cloned installation wont recognize and mount two optical drives dvd and cd which work perfectly on dual boot in Windows
<Hc\\> where here can i see the particips?
<Hc\\> or how u write it
<just-this-time> howto find /dev and re-establish in intel 965
<hawk_> brb
<just-this-time> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<just-this-time> new unified ata is called libata right?
<soulrider> Hc\\: open Konqueror
<soulrider> Hc\\: after its open click on Storage Media and it wilol show you your partitions
<Hc\\> it gives me one media
<Hc\\> so the question remains where is the other1
<just-this-time> cdroms are blockdevices right where in kinfocenter I see cdrom devices?
<steve_> after installing Feisty Downloaded nvidia-glx and getting error "couldn't load module wfb". What should I do? my feisty is up to date and nvidia won't work
<Hc\\> can i find from here a thing like disc manager in windows?
<just-this-time> is intel 965 too new for edgy ?
<just-this-time> and how do I re-detect cdroms in ubuntu?
<bobbyd> Hc\\: k->system settings->Advanced Tab->disks and filesystems
<miguel> hi all!
<Hc\\> thx bobbyd =)
<Hc\\> now n get some sleep
<Hc\\> 22h awake is enough 4 me
<surgy> hi
<chalmer> help with dual boot configuration kubuntu/windows   ??
<surgy> chalmer | !ask
<Jarn> Is there a way to "refresh" locate for if it isn't finding a file that I know exists?
<surgy> jarn: if what isnt finding what?
<Jarn> surgy: locate.
<Jarn> surgy: Oh, I think I found it though. I think it's the -u flag.
<just-this-time> help with funny cdrom disappearance in new 965 machine
<just-this-time> convinced that is a common probled
<just-this-time> problem
<miguel> can anyone recommend me a webcam to use under kubuntu?
<just-this-time> jam sudo updatedb
<chalmer> surgy > when i reboot to tha kubuntu dvd it shows my 3 sata drives. but it does'nt show my windows partition. i know which drive to select for tha install but i dont want it to format over my windows partition tha kubuntu does'nt show
<just-this-time> miguel logitech would be agood choice
<miguel> thanks just-this-time
<Jarn> just-this-time: Yeah, I found it already. I used locate -u though, it's the same thing.
<just-this-time> chalmer:
<just-this-time> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<miguel> all of them should work?
<surgy> chalmer: use a completely different hard drive if possible, and it will solve any possile data loss
<just-this-time> !DiskMounter > chalmer
<miguel> do they have a good quality?
<just-this-time> I think sso miguel
<just-this-time> commonly used is sudo updatedb && locate pppp jam
<chalmer> surgy > kubuntu does'nt show none of my partitions on the drive. it just show it as  seagate 250 gig
<just-this-time> my cdroms dissappeared on a new cloned install over intel 965
<surgy> chalmer: so you only have one hdd with three partitions?
<miguel> just, i like the a4tech pk 635 but it doesnt seem to work under linux
<miguel> at least i could not find the drivers
<surgy> chalmer: if thats the case you need to go into windows and delete an ntfs partition and then create an empty partition, or "raw" partition
<chalmer> surgy >1 hd with 2 partitions and tha 2nd & 3rd are my music
<surgy> chalmer: or are your three hdds' in a raid array as striping? if so the kubuntu is trying to make one giant partition to span all three
<miguel> thanks just-this-time!!
<chalmer> surgy > no
<surgy> chalmer: it is best, easiest, and safer to use a seperate hdd for linux and a seperate hdd for windows
<chalmer> surgy > hmmmmm
<surgy> chalmer: see if you can use the second part on the windows drive for your music, and then partition the music hdd for linux, or something similar
<surgy> chalmer: thats the safe route
<chalmer> surgy > i was told that a dual boot cpu has to b on tha same drive ?
<surgy> chalmer: a dual boot cpu........ as in cpu == central processing unit ?
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<surgy> chalmer: if thats what you mean, then no you need no special processor for dual boots
<chalmer> surgy > lol.. no computer
<pbcustom98> anyone know a good .flac player?
<surgy> chalmer: then you statement makes no sense, " a dual boot computer has to be on the same hard disk drive" you cannot store a physicle computer on a disk drive, without stacking them physicly, and then it whouldnt be plugged in
<chalmer> surgy > im soory this is what im referring to. 1 comp, 1 hd, with windows and kubuntu
<francisco> hey pessoal das Caldas!!!!
<Jarn> Filelight is giving me wrong information.
<surgy> chalmer: then, not top be harsh or rude, but you need to do your research,, if you dont, then expect significant data loss. dual boot systems are what every unsure noob wants and just happens to be one of the hardest installs
<chalmer> surgy > i was told to do a dual boot configuration on a single computer that the second os has to b installed on tha same hd that windows is on
<surgy> chalmer: you were told wrong
<surgy> chalmer: if you install them on seperate hard drives it makes the process almost seamless, with no guessing or hoping
<francisco> how can I make work my microphone? I using a HP Dv2000...
<surgy> chalmer: after you use linux for a while you will probably either hate windows or hate linux, and then you will want to rid yourself of the one you dislike
<surgy> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francisco> ok thx =)
<chalmer> surgy > so if i install a 4th hd then install kubuntu on it.    and when the computer restarts it should show me tha 2 os's to select from to boot into
<surgy> chalmer: yes,, there is a program that installs with kubuntu called "grub" and grub does exactly that, it gives you a counter and after the counter is up it boots into the defualt os, and if you hit a key within the counter, it gives you the choice
<hawk_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<surgy> !grub | chalmer
<ubotu> chalmer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hawk_> !fuseiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuseiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pbcustom98> anyone know a good .flac player?
<surgy> chalmer: any more questions? trust me you dont want to do it if your windozer is precious, and your not prepared
<chalmer> surgy > yea im new to linux about 3 weeks sofar . but i was about to give up on it b/c it ran sluggish and tha frigg'n internet was worse than dial-up. and its installed on a pentium 3 computer w/ 128 mgs pc 100. but im not ready to give up yet.thats why i wanted to install it on my windows computer that a newly built. mayb it should run smoother
<pbcustom98> 128mb ram...wow
<hawk_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<surgy> chalmer: its sluggish becuase you shouldnt use kubuntu with less than 256 mb ram, use xubuntu on the 128mb system
<pbcustom98> anyone know a good .flac player?
<chalmer> surgy >  so if it were u would leave it on tha Pentium 3 computer but install Xubuntu instead of kubuntu?
<crdlb> chalmer, stick some more ram in it and you can run any *ubuntu
<surgy> chalmer: go to #xubuntu and ask those guys, but yes im running a 300 mhz laptop with 64 mb ram, and its a celeron on xubuntu and its not bad
<ernie> Kubuntu runs nicely with 1gig of Ram if you can get it
<philphoto> I'm trying to install mp3 support for amarok & it says I need to install libxine-extracodecs manually.  this library doesn't exist as far as I can tell.  has it been superceded?
<surgy> ernie: i run it well and multitask constantly with half that
<chalmer> surgy >  ok, yea ubuntu is still installed on tha P3 comp. i will do that if i can get my hands on some pc100 ram....lol
<ernie> well I do have a VMserver running now and then - for when I need to windoze :) so yeah 512M should suit
<surgy> chalmer: lol beleave it or not pc 100 is still rare here, everyone still uses it..... kindof sad
<philphoto> anyone? anyone?
<surgy> philphoto: check this
<surgy> !mp3 | philphoto
<ubotu> philphoto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<philphoto> dang, I'm back to having a horribly slow computer.
<chalmer> surgy > yea i got open suse 10.1 but i like kubuntu tha best b/c of tha kde desktop
<pbcustom98> i got flac to play..hooah
<surgy> chalmer: many linux and unix distros have kde, its not kubuntu specific
<surgy> chalmer: im pretty sure suse can get kde
<chalmer> surgy > i like tha blue them n kubuntu. and tha brown theme in ubuntu wasn'nt to bad either thou
<hawk_> anyone know where wine is at i mean the root directory i know it is hidden but i just cant seem to rember where it is hidden at lol
<pbcustom98> in terminal --> locate wine
<hawk_> thnx lol why did i not think of that lol
<pbcustom98> :)
<surgy> chalmer: best thing for you bro, do you homework, read everything you can get your hands on, starting with the FAQ of several distros and windows managers
<chalmer> surgy > in tha P3 computer tha internet is sooooo slow . loading tha browser too worse tha dial-up. could that also b from tha lack of ram?
<chalmer> surgy > i got DSL
<surgy_afk> chalmer: definately
<chalmer> surgy > ty
<pbcustom98> looking into a lighter window manager
<pollyo> chalmer: I'm running a P3 with little memory and things apper quite fast for me.
<hitmanWilly> i used to use flux on my old machine
<surgy_afk> chalmer: np i gotta go now
<chalmer> pollyo > yea i got a P3 w/ 128 mgs of pc100 ram but <surgy> just imformed me that i need atleat 256 of ram
<pollyo> chalmer: I have 256 in this machine.
<soulrider> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chalmer> pollyo > yea i got to try to get another stick of 128 pc100 so that ill have 256
<daskreech2> still upgrading
<chalmer> pollyo > just haveing 128 kubuntu is slow but my god tha internet is worse than dial-up and it takes forever to even load tha browser
<pollyo> chalmer: I'm impressed what I can do with 256 on this machine with a P3.
<pollyo> chalmer: I can not wait until I take the time to invest in a new drive for my Dell E510 and setup a dual boot system on it.
<chalmer> pollyo > yea me to hell i bet my window xp os would'nt run that smooth
<Nathan_Ryan> Ok, so I'm viewing an image in Firefox, Picasso's Guernica to be exact - and I can see subtle variations in colour.  I save the image to the HDD and open in in both GIMP and Gwenview and it looks completely monochromatic.  I import the image into Open Office Writer and it looks as it originally did in Firefox.  Anyone have any idea what's up with the disparity in colourspace?
<Nathan_Ryan> Also... has anyone here seen the original Guernica?
<daskreech2> has anyone used xen on kubuntu
<pollyo> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<daskreech2> yeah i get that ;-0
<daskreech2>  i just want to know if the video card is virtualized as well
<pollyo> daskreech2: Is that similar to qemu or does it use qemu?
<daskreech2> qemu is a virtual machine xen is a hypervisor
<pollyo> daskreech2: Ok.  I know very little in this area what is hypervisor?
<pbcustom98> anyone in here program in python?
<chalmer> pollyo > can i install my Microsoft game in kubuntu?
<pbcustom98> not all the time
<chalmer> pollyo > can i install my Microsoft games in kubuntu?
<pollyo> chalmer: You might be able to install some using wine.
<daskreech2> a virtual machine runs on top of a OS describing a machine and passing the commands to the real hardware
<pollyo> chalmer: I would suggest a dual boot system for games though.
<pbcustom98> some games can install with wine, some have linux counterparts
<daskreech2> a hypervisor runs beneath the os and intercepts calls
<pbcustom98> some flat out dont work
<daskreech2> chalmer: which games?
<chalmer> pollyo > do i need to start wine b/4 i insert tha games?
<pollyo> deskreech2: So the OSes run ontop of the hypervisor?
<steve_> why the configuration window in Kubuntu differ than the one in Debian. In Debian it's a window with icons on the left and configuration option in main window and in kubuntu it's a window full of big icons which start external apps.
<daskreech2> pollyo: yes
<pollyo> daskreech2: Xen is a hypervisor?
<daskreech2> yes
<chalmer> pollyo > AOE's Far cry and soforth
<pollyo> daskreech2: I'll have to look into it.  Thanks.
<daskreech2> steve_: you want kcontrol
<pollyo> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<daskreech2> chalmer: some you can some you can't
<daskreech2> 1games
<daskreech2> !games
<steve_> thanks daskreech2. Are you saying Debian use kcontrol and not kubuntu?
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<daskreech2> steve_: alt+f2 -> Kcontrol
<hitmanWilly> chalmer: i know far cry has a linux installer
<daskreech2> if you feel better
<daskreech2> hitmanWilly: REally?
<daskreech2> that's sweet
<chalmer> pollyo > ok
<hitmanWilly> yeah, just google it
<chalmer> hitmanwilly ok
<chalmer> pollyo > got a ?
<steve_> daskreech2:thanks I'll try the alt+f2
<chalmer> pollyo > how come when i insert a cd it doesnt auto load like windows does?
<daskreech2> steve_: or alt+space -> system -> <enter>
<daskreech2> chalmer: New OS
<daskreech2> chalmer: each OS autoruns CDs a different way
<chalmer> pollyo > well every linux os that ive installed the past week does it" Suse 10.1 / ubuntu 6.10 and now kubuntu
<chalmer> pollyo > when i insert a cd it shows a icon of it on tha desktop and when i click it. itjust opens a window showing only files a folders in it
<chalmer> pollyo > it does'nt auto load like windows does. just wondering why not?
<carutsu> how do i turn off the check hdd option, currently is checking my windows partition and is making kubuntu very slow
<daskreech2> chalmer: I just explained
<pbcustom98> linux isnt as hand holding as windows, thats why.
<chalmer> daskreech2 > o" i must have missed it. sry ill scroll up more
<carutsu> how do i turn off the check hdd option, currently is checking my windows partition and is making kubuntu very slow
<dwidmann> carutsu, hit alt+f2 -> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<daskreech2> chalmer: It''s a different OS Each OS has a different way to make CDs autorun
<carutsu> thanks
<dwidmann> In the file it opens, Look for the windows line
<vvv> is thier a kubuntu daily release site?
<dwidmann> there should be two numbers on the end (each being either a 0, 1, or 2), change them both to 0
<daskreech2> THe cds you have are only made to work in Windows
<chalmer> pollyo > well every linux os that ive installed the past week does it" Suse 10.1 / ubuntu 6.10 and now kubuntu
<carutsu> dwidmann thank you!
<dwidmann> You're welcome carutsu, I hope that does the trick
<carutsu> dwidmann what does the 2 mean? my /home has 0 2
<chalmer>  it does'nt auto load like windows does. just wondering why not?
<daskreech2> chalmer: It runs the files or it opens a window with the files?
<chalmer> does linux in lack of drivers or something?
<dwidmann> chalmer, with most cds that "autorun" in windows, it does so by running a windows executable binary called "autorun.exe", in those cases it won't autorun in linux.
<pbcustom98> chalmer: did you know linux is open source?
<chalmer> yea
<carutsu> dwidmann another question i need accents so i enabled them on the kewboard settings, (this is a laptop) but now the Fn+Up and Fn+Down doesnt change the volume anymore
<pbcustom98> do you know what open source means?
<carutsu> !open source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> xDm didn't work
<pbcustom98> google it
<pbcustom98> define: open source
<chalmer> ummmm.... free for all
<dwidmann> carutsu, I'm really not sure ... I don't have to deal with a laptop myself.
<dwidmann> gah, I have a nosebleed :(
<carutsu> dwidmann thank you anyway
<vvv> does kubuntu have a daily update fight like ubuntu does?
<tmbg> dwidmann, stop picking your nose. :P
<pbcustom98> haha nose picker
<dwidmann> I don't pick my nose.
<carutsu> chalmer that is only a consecuence, it means free as in beer, xD
<tmbg> vvv, for all practical purposes kubuntu IS ubuntu, really.
<daskreech2> vvv yes
<vvv> how would i go about uninstalling ubuntu after installing kubuntu
<chalmer> i know
<tmbg> just with a fancy installer, kde preinstalled, etc.
<V|3LGu> no kubuntu is not ubuntu
<vvv> or is thie a command i could enter in terminal?
<vvv> i want to remove gnome
<daskreech2> vvv: you can remove most stuff i don't know about all
<pbcustom98> could do you it via adept, im not a command junkie yet
<dwidmann> vvv: something like adept_updater?
<pbcustom98> you could do it*
<vvv> yeah
<pbcustom98> probably something like _ sudo remove desktop-gnome
<pbcustom98> if that makes any sense at all
<vvv> i can't install through the beta fawn releases i have to use a daily build from ubuntu.. but i want kubuntu cause of all the nice programs
<dwidmann> vvv, about removing gnome: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<vvv> and layout
<vvv> but when you switch over you have to choose on login and stuff like that its very annoying
<chalmer>  im just wondering ! if linux want to be popular like windows and wants people to buy their os then why not make it easyer on the new people to
<chalmer> that is to b sold on retail computers
<daskreech2> vvv: you can aptitude remove gtk
<dwidmann> chalmer: the devs DO try, but manpower is limitted. Besides, most linux distributions aren't sold, but instead are given away for free
<tmbg> I don't want it sold on retail computers. I want retail computers to come to me blank.
<nagyv> hello! I would like to play a game (freecol), but not full screen. It is a java game, is there a possibility to require it to run in a window?
<vvv> thanks so much for the link
<dwidmann> no problem
<daskreech2> chalmer: a) linux doesn't really care if it wins or not
<pbcustom98> linux is people driven, windows is prophet driven
<daskreech2> chalmer: b) it's up to retailers to decide some do most will not. microsoft pays them not to so It's not in their interest
<chalmer> but their goal is to b reconized so that they go maine stream like home users
<tmbg> I wonder how windows will change when gates dies. I wonder how linux will change when linus dies for that matter
<daskreech2> chalmer: for some people. it's not really the aim if linux
<daskreech2> most people don't use Linux becuase they want it to "win" they just use it because it works for them
<dwidmann> tmbg: Microsoft is already in sad shape IMO ... especially now that gates stepped down
<tmbg> he stepped down from what?
<daskreech2> the more people it works for the more people are happy :-) but Linux doesn't carea about domination
<tmbg> I thought he was still the boss
<dwidmann> Not what I heard o.O
<daskreech2> tmbg: he hasn't been for a few years now
<daskreech2> ballmer is the head
<dwidmann> Ballmer is a dumb***
<tmbg> what's gates doing now then? retired?
<pbcustom98> if i go to adept manager, search "gnome" and remove everything gnome related...will i screw everything up?
<Alpha_Cluster> does anyone here know how to mount an xfs partition so that any "user" can use it?
<Alpha_Cluster> pbcustom98, you will see nothing that i sall
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: Gome isn't as handy to remove as KDE
<daskreech2> Alpha_Cluster: -o UID=0000,users I think
<chalmer> dont yall get me wrong im not diss'n linux by no means just wish that they "linux people" can make a more user friendly os for your average home users that not IT Pro
<dwidmann> Gates, 50, who was also Microsoft's chief software architect, will give up day-to-day duties in July 2008, retaining the title of chairman.
<Alpha_Cluster> daskreech2, anyway i can do it in the fstab i mean
<daskreech2> chalmer: how could it be more User friendly?
<daskreech2> Alpha_Cluster: just told you
<pbcustom98> if i remove everything gnome related in adept...even if im using KDE..i wont see anything?
<Alpha_Cluster> ... oh
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<tmbg> chalmer, well, it's getting easier with time. also nothing is stopping you from producing code to make it more user friendly, etc.
<Alpha_Cluster> i was confused for a sec by -o lol
<tmbg> for example livecd's are pretty easy and installers based on them are simple. was easier to set that up than windows for me.
<dwidmann> chalmer: if you've got any ideas find the appropriate people and fire away. They'd probably be more than willing to listen if you've got reasonable and/or good ideas
<pbcustom98> does anyone know?
<daskreech2> chalmer: what do you mean more user firendly?
<tmbg> dwidmann, 'retaining the title of chairman' <-- I wonder what this means about how much influence he still has at the company
<Alpha_Cluster> daskreech2, i get an error about bad options for the partition now
<dwidmann> tmbg: not sure, probably not much if h e doesn't participate in any day-to-day duties though
<pbcustom98> if i remove everything gnome related in adept...even if im using KDE..i wont see anything?
<daskreech2> tmbg: it means he doens't have to do anything but he can if he wants to
<Alpha_Cluster> pbcustom98, you shouldnt have anything gnome related installed yet unless you added stuff
<tmbg> it may have just relieved him from certain responsibilities but allowed him to continue to make broad policy decisions
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: no you should b cool
<dwidmann> perhaps
<tmbg> I just don't see him as the type to ever really "give up the reigns"
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: you have ubuntu installed?
<daskreech2> tmbg: hes old give him a break
<daskreech2> in anycase this is all offtopic
<daskreech2> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tmbg> I mean his personality. but yeah ot. I'll quit
<daskreech2> no no go right ahead
<daskreech2> just in Ot
<chalmer> well i guess like !!! well i dont know mayb its b/c im not familiar with tha linux nameing of the programs that it come with installed and i get fuststrated trying to find my way around to get what im trying to find to do a certain thing.
<Alpha_Cluster> daskreech2, do you by any chance know why xfs wont let me mount using commands like uid=?
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: I heard that you had ubuntu installed What I meant was how did you install kubuntu?
<daskreech2> chalmer: that just means you don't know how to get around
<tmbg> chalmer, it would be the same for you on qnx, macos, etc etc. a new system will always take getting  used to
<daskreech2> chalmer: honestly if you don't understand something ask here and someone will explain it to you
<daskreech2> chalmer: I'm trying to teach my mom windows. it's not easy either trust me
<dwidmann> alpha_cluster, ideally, I think, the best way would be to change the ownership of the files on the partition, by adding a new group, and adding all users who you want to have access to said group
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: talk here :-) it helps more people
<chalmer> like i guess im familiar with windows and know how to to alot more than average user does and i know where to go a how to do certian tasks
<daskreech2> I have no idea what Alpha_Cluster is doing so I'll be quiet
<Alpha_Cluster> dwidmann, problem is not in the folder its getting into the folder
<Alpha_Cluster> dwidmann, its mounting with the group as root and i need it to be user
<pbcustom98> ok so basically nothing will be fubared if i adept-->search (gnome) and remove all gnome packages installed
<dwidmann> mount it "normally", access it as root to change the perms
<dwidmann> oops, not perms, but owner/group
<dwidmann> well, maybe perms too, something like 774 perhaps'
<daskreech2> chalmer: right so you 'think' it's easy :-) if it helps any you are the category of persons that would find Linux the hardest
<chalmer> yes
<chalmer> lol
<pbcustom98> what is the difference of removing something vs purging ?
<Alpha_Cluster> pbcustom98, purge gets rid of the configuration files as well
<dwidmann> pbcustom98: purging removes the settings files too
<daskreech2> chalmer: however you will probably also be really grateful once you get your system setup
<Alpha_Cluster> dwidmann, i tried using chown but it doesnt change owner
<pbcustom98> well if im removing it..do i need the config files?
<chalmer> lol yes but more than all learn my way around linux like i do windows
<pbcustom98> ok, so now --> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<daskreech2> chalmer: just try and not think about the windows way. just figure out what you want to do and ask
<chalmer> so that ill know what program to go to to do this and what program to go to to do this
<daskreech2> chalmer: so what do you wanna do? ;-d
<pbcustom98> chalmer: bottom line is this...linux isnt windows. things need to be "learned"...its hard at first, but give it time
<dwidmann> Alpha_Cluster: that's odd
<dwidmann> something like "chgrp thenewgroup -R *"
<chalmer> O" yea lol i know thats true
<dwidmann> it definitely should work . .. why it wouldn't I don't know
<Alpha_Cluster> dwidmann, chown has never worked for me when it comes to changing mount directories
<pbcustom98> ok, so now --> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.  any ideas?
<chalmer> so why is microsoft being monopoly with everthing.
<daskreech2> cause they can
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: what failed?
<chalmer> why dont Dell ,Compaq and other retail computers got with linux sinse its free?
<soulrider> chalmer: who knows
<tmbg> some retailers will sell you a system with linux preinstalled
<daskreech2> chalmer: want to read an article on it?
<chalmer> but u said that microsoft pays them to use windows on their computer
<pgraves__> Guys, Im installing Ubuntu on another computer thats going to be mainly a file server.... this is my second or third install and I was wanting to customize it a little more on this PC.... can someone advise me to partition structures
<daskreech2> chalmer: it does
<Alpha_Cluster> chalmer, lets just say its easier to support one Windows as opposed to 3-6 linux distros when it comes to support
<manton> can anyone help me with gmail notify? I'm not sure what to put for "browser Path"   I'm using firefox...
<pgraves__> I was thinking about creating a /boot, a /tmp a SWAP a /home and a /
<tmbg> chalmer, yes so sometimes they have to charge you more for a system w/ linux preinstalled. :(
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: do a search for gtk instead of gnome
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: filter by installed
<daskreech2> manton: open a konsole and type which firefox
<dwidmann> Alpha_Cluster: , but that wasn't the thing you really need to change. What you need to change is the permission for all of the files within the directory ...
<pgraves__> Can someone advise me (maybe in private?) onto recommended partitions, their set-up and size... I did a lot of reading but still had some questions
<Alpha_Cluster> dwidmann, no because there ARE NO FILES!
<Alpha_Cluster> i cant write to it so there is nothing
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: ask questions here :-)
<manton> daskreech2, what console?
<daskreech2> pbcustom98: oh go to preview changes and cancel all
* Alpha_Cluster calms down...
<pgraves__> Anyone?
<daskreech2> pgraves__: just ask here.
<pgraves__> I did, or I tried
<dwidmann> ... crud, hmmmmmm
<pgraves__> Basically I am installing Ubuntu... I read that its a better idea to have several partitions... i.e. one for /boot, one for /tmp a SWAP, one for /home and one for /..... but I wanted to know ideas on sizes and what should be logical/primary
<pgraves__> oh and a /var
<manton> Daskreech, in extensions, what do i type?
<Daskreech> pgraves__: what are you using the computer for?
<chalmer> i know Suse has gone retail in stores so i guess thats a start
<pgraves__> Fileserver mainly.... though it may evolve into other things
<pgraves__> its got 320GB of hdd capacity
<pgraves__> 512MB of memory (likely to be upgraded soon)
<Daskreech> manton: no clue :-)
<Daskreech> manton: alt+space -> konsole -> press enter
<chalmer> i wish i knew a friend that uses linux so that i could watch them do certina tasks to learn from
<Daskreech> chalmer: what do yo uwant to do?
<pbcustom98> ok, heres the deal: i installed ubuntu, then installed KDE. decided i liked it more the gnome. now i want to remove all gnome/gtk packages via adept...how do i go about doing this (im using beryl if it makes any difference)
<dwidmann> alpha_cluster: looks like xfs doesn't support any of the mount options you previously looked into
<pgraves__> Anyone have recommendaations on the partition set-up? OR at least can someone tell me what partitions should be logical & which should be primary (I made all the partitions primary and it wont let me add more, according to my reading only 4 should be primary). I just dont know which should be primary
<chalmer> nothing i general not untill i get more ram.
<Daskreech> pbcustom98: look for a libgtk ?
<dwidmann> man mount and scroll the bottom if you want to see what options there are though
<Daskreech> chalmer: then rock some tunes and kick back
<dwidmann> seemedly nothing related
<pgraves__> ...?
<Daskreech> pgraves__: /boot 150 mb
<dwidmann> // = about 10 gb
<dwidmann> then give /home the rest ... works fairly well that way
<Daskreech> pgraves__: / maybe 6 gb
<Daskreech> dwidmann: he wants a fileserver
<chalmer> so i need to run Samba to run the network wizard to see my other 4 computers on tha network? is that correct?
<pgraves__> What about logical versus primary?
<Daskreech> chalmer: no
<Daskreech> pgraves__: /boot has to be primary
<dwidmann> 'doh
<pgraves__> and I was going to create separate partitions for /var and /tmp as well (maybe even /usr?)
<pgraves__> should boot be the ONLY primary?
<chalmer> Daskreech> what do i run?
<dwidmann> Depends on where he wants to put his files then ... Maybe somewhere like /var?
<Daskreech> pgraves__: boot is the only one that needs to be primamry
<Daskreech> after that it's up o
<pgraves__> Does 2GB sound reasonable for /var
<pgraves__> My understanding is /var is mainly just logs
<dwidmann> pgraves: it really doesn't matter what's primary for most things. Not even boot need be primary (like on my system, I have it as an extended partition, and it works fine)
<pbcustom98> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde is this the correct way to remove all of gnome/gtk
<Daskreech> chalmer: open konqueror
<dwidmann> pgraves__: pretty much
<chalmer> ok
<Daskreech> type smb:/
<chalmer> Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> ha ha
<Daskreech> pbcustom98: assuming that you didn't install anything else
<pgraves__> For "cleanliness", should data normally be kept in /home? (I.E. its a file server, so should my data, such as music/docs etc be in /home/Data/Music, /home/Data/Documents, etc.?)
<chalmer> Daskreech> so i click this"
<chalmer> Network Folders
<chalmer> Shared files and folders
<Daskreech> there you go
<chalmer> in conquer
<pbcustom98> are gnome and KDE repositories the same?
<Daskreech> yes
<chalmer> then i click this icon"Samba Shares
<pgraves__> Anyone see a problem with this setup: /boot=150MB, /var=2048MB, SWAP=1.5GB, /tmp=2GB, /home=280GB, /=34GB
<Daskreech> pgraves__: holy hell :-)
<pgraves__> what?
<Daskreech> what are you storing in / ?
<Daskreech> wait I guess you could put thing in /opt
<pgraves__> Everything else I guess? (Any programs I may ever install)
<Daskreech> I guess that's ok
<chalmer> Daskreech> do i click Samba shares" or " Add a network folder" or " Network services" ?
<pgraves__> 34GB excessive?
<dwidmann> 34 gb is a bit excessive
<Daskreech> pgraves__: I have 6 gb on my machine which I installed 3 years ago and I'm up to 70%
<dwidmann> I have a ton installed and I'm still only taking up 8 gb or so
<Daskreech> and it's not like I hold back on installing anything that catches my eye
<chalmer> Daskreech> do i click Samba shares" or " Add a network folder" or " Network services" ?
<Daskreech> dwidmann: what are you file serving?
<Daskreech> samba shares
<chalmer> k
<Daskreech> chalmer: don't be afraid to experiment :-)
<dwidmann> Wait a minute, It's probably less than 8gb ..... I'm not file serving. I'm just doing whatever it is that I do, which includes everything under the sun.
<dwidmann> Come to think of it, I'm pretty sure a gb or so of my space taken up is probably from /var/cache/apt/archives
<mefisto_gofish> mmmmMMMM I am ready for kde4
<pgraves__> Ok, I updated /home=300GB, /=14GB
<chalmer> Daskreech> lol
<dwidmann> ouch, more than I thought, filelight says it's 1.9gb
<Daskreech> pgraves__: sure
<Daskreech> dwidmann: apt-get autoclean :-)
<pgraves__> Ok is anyone here familiar with doing a linux software raid? (I think I understand what Im supposed to do, but would love to talk to someone)
<dwidmann> No, not until feisty is "released"
<dwidmann> I might just need this cache
<chalmer> Daskreech> lol... ive been doing that for the past 3 weeks now  and got a big head ache now
<philphoto> I need to lock a lib version & synaptic isn't applying the change.  help?
<IPx-> Is there a theme manager in kubuntu?
<pgraves__> Should I set the filesystem for ALL of those partitions (Except SWAP) to "Physical Volume for RAID"?
<dwidmann> IPx: alt +f2 -> kcontrol. Appearances -> themes
<mefisto_gofish> pgraves__: Sorry, I am not.  Are you sure that's what you want to do?  Everything I've read about software raid says it's slow, slow slow
<dwidmann> mefisto_gofish: It doesn't seem to bad from my experience. Then again, my computer can still give most any of the new ones on the market a good run for their money
<pgraves__> What I read suggested it should be fine.... and TECHNICALLY I wanted hardware raid, but apparently my motherboard's "Hardware Raid" is only "Hardware" in Windows.... LOL, tell me thats not retarded...
<chalmer> Daskreech> gosh that was faster than running windows network wizard
<Daskreech> chalmer: yup
<IPx-> dwidmann: cool thanks. I was looking around it System Settings for it :)
<philphoto> anyone?
<pgraves__> Once again though...... should I set all the filesystems to "Physical volume for RAID"?
<mefisto_gofish> pgraves__: Is the hardware just not supported by the kernel or is it "hardware" raid in the same sense that winmodems are "hardware"
<dwidmann> pgraves__: the one on your motherboard is basically "FakeRaid", it's not really hardware in windows either
<dwidmann> It's really software raid, in windows it's just more transparent because you installed xyz drives off the motherboards cd
<dwidmann> *drivers
<pgraves__> exactly its hardware in the sense of Windmodems are "hardware"
<pgraves__> Biostar neglected to mention that in the advertising of course
<dwidmann> Yeah, I got hit with that too with my ASUS board
<dwidmann> I used LVM instead of RAID anymore, seeing as I don't really need redundancy.
<mefisto_gofish> My machine has passed the 3 year mark... raid of any kind hasn't crossed my mind
<chalmer> Daskreech> ok now how do i get my other 4 computers w/ windows to reconize my kubuntu computer on my network? do i need to run tha ""Network set-up wizard" in windows again??/
<pgraves__> Dwidmann: Can you help me setup the software RAID, Im using the Ubuntu-6.10 Alternate CD (Text-based installer) and am at the point where partitions must manually be made
<posingaspopular> pgraves__, what do you need
<dwidmann> pgraves__: planning on using the fakeraid? (dmraid), or pure software raid (mdadm)?
<pgraves__> pure software raid
<pgraves__> from what I read md seemed the best
<dwidmann> what raid level do you want to use?
<pgraves__> 1
<pgraves__> just redundancy
<philphoto> need some help: I need to lock a library version and synaptic won't apply the change.
<dwidmann> kay
<chalmer> Daskreech> ok now how do i get my other 4 computers w/ windows to reconize my kubuntu computer on my network? do i need to run tha ""Network set-up wizard" in windows again??/
<pgraves__> I have 6 partitions created, /boot, /var, /tmp, /home, /, & SWAP
<dwidmann> pgraves__: there are some really nice wikis on the RAID setup. I'm going to dig them up for you
<pgraves__> I was hoping to continually mirror all of those (except SWAP) to my other HDD
<pgraves__> DWIDMANN: I probably have them (I have about a dozen onscreen, including the official Ubuntu one)
<Daskreech> chalmer: that's harder :-)
<pgraves__> I just would really feel more comfortable working with someone to avoid misinterpreting the wikis
<chalmer> lol
<Daskreech> chalmer: what are you sharing from the Linux machine?
<chalmer> for real?
<Daskreech> chalmer: what for real?
<dwidmann> pgraves, easiest time to do the raid setup is to do it while you're doing the installation, and not after (not to say that it can't be done after, I did)
<chalmer> ummmm... nothig yet i suppose
<dwidmann> (but it was more involved)
<pgraves__> im at the install right now
<Daskreech> you just want to do it?
<pgraves__> im at the manually edit partition section of the install (using Ubuntu 6.10 Alternate (text-based))
<dwidmann> alternate cd right? during the manual partitioning section is where you can do the raid
<pgraves__> yup
<dwidmann> Create two partitions on two disks
<dwidmann> make them RAW RAID volumes (or whichever it was)
<dwidmann> It's something like that anyhow
<Daskreech> ubuntu? pffffft
<dwidmann> LVM setup is done the same way
<pgraves__> Thats what I thought... BUT when I do that it removes the mount point? Is that ok?
<dwidmann> Yeah
<pgraves__> kk, one moment
<dwidmann> now, along the top in the main manual edit partition screen
<dwidmann> there should be something that speaks of RAID, pick it
<chalmer> Daskreech> ok then will or can windows see my linux comp. on tha network?since it does'nt support linux
<dwidmann> It will ask you which volumes you want to make part of the RAID set, pick the two you just made, and continue
<Daskreech> chalmer: you can do it three ways
<pbcustom98> ok question: everytime i login, i have to setup my resolution thru the nvidia control panel...how do i change this? ( saved it to my xorg config)
<dwidmann> There will now be another partition listed, this one a RAID partition, from here you can format it and assign a mount point
<chalmer> Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> chalmer: the fastest easiest way is the most annoying under windows the hardest way to setup is the easiest to use under windows
<chalmer> Daskreech> ok uuhhhhhhmmmmmm what does that mean n english
<Daskreech> chalmer: the easy setup is annoying to access in windows
<Daskreech> the hard setup (very annoying) will be easy to use though
<pbcustom98> ok question: everytime i login, i have to setup my resolution thru the nvidia control panel...how do i change this? ( saved it to my xorg config)
<pgraves__> DWIDMAN: One moment, Im still setting up the partitions, Ive created each partition twice now (once per hard drive). However, should I create a SWAP partition on both hard drives? (I dont want my system to actually use both swap partitions, but if one hard drive fails I want the other to be fully functional)
<chalmer> Daskreech> so the network wizard in windows it out of tha question
<Daskreech> chalmer: no run it in linux :-)
<chalmer> Daskreech> so what other options do i got left?
<Daskreech> chalmer: there are three ways to get Windows to see Linux I can think of
<pgraves__> ?
<Daskreech> there is an easy install
<Daskreech> which is going to suck when you try and access it
<ubuntu> intelikey got dialup lame
<chalmer> Daskreech> i did run it in linux and it shows all 5 computers w/ windows so do i need to restart all 5 of them to see my linux comp
<Daskreech> and a hard install that will be very easy to get to in windows
<aza> oii
<pgraves__> Dwidmann, still with me?
<dwidmann> pgraves: I'd avoid doing it with swap, it's not necessary
<pgraves__> what do you mean?
<dwidmann> pgraves__: also, it might complicate things if you do the boot partition too, but I'm not sure.
<dwidmann> pgraves__ from what I've read the swap stripes by default if you have more than one swap partition, and that will give better performance anyhow
<crazy_bus> in windows you could quickly open things with windows key+a letter.  Does kubuntu have shortcuts like this?
<philphoto> need to lock a library version in synaptic but it's not applying the change.  help please?
<intelikey> aza  hmmm  oh yeah dialup.
<Daskreech> crazy_bus: what are you talking about?
<intelikey> aza you can buy me a satalite if you want... :)
<Daskreech> there is no win+a
<Daskreech> crazy_bus: In any case alt+space
<crazy_bus> to load windows explorer you pressed windowkey+e.  To search winkey+f etc
<chalmer> Daskreech> i take it that linux does not support .wma music files since i just went to them on my windows comp. when i open tha music folders they are empty
<Daskreech> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tmbg> takes whatever extra codec stuff.
<Daskreech> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<tmbg> yeah that.
<Daskreech> !codecs | chalmer. Read this
<ubotu> chalmer. Read this: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* intelikey did  for Q in `dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do sudo apt-get remove --purge -y "$Q" ;done
<intelikey> system seems a little lighter now.
<philphoto> hello there?
<intelikey> of course i had to reinstall the irc client and related support  (ppp and friends)
<philphoto> I need to lock a library version in synaptic but it's not applying my change.  need some help with this issue.
<pgraves__> im really confused now...... I created 6 partitions on each hard drive, I then changed 5 on each hard drive to be "physical volume for raid", I then chose "configure software raid" and did "create new "md device". It asked me how many active partitions and how many spares, I told them 5 each... then it asked me to select the 5 actives (i did so) and then it asked me to select the 5 spares (which I also did). After doing all 
<pgraves__> e everything is still the way I left it EXCEPT now there is an extra device called "RAID DEVICE" which has a partition of 147.9MB
<pgraves__> The closest partition I have to this is my partition that I palanned to ues for /boot (which is 148MB)
<pgraves__> Did it just RAID only the first partition and I still have to raid the others? If so why did it ask me for actives & spares... why didnt it ask me for an active (singular) and A Spare (singular)
<pgraves__> ?
<dwidmann> pgraves__: assuming you only want pairs, you do only one pair at a time
<pgraves__> oh
<pgraves__> well then
<pgraves__> kk, one sec
<dwidmann> you'd have to jump back into that dialog 2 more times
<dwidmann> just connect the dots with the partitions of like sizes
<intelikey> 2 more times ?
<intelikey> 4 more
<dwidmann> how many pairs is he making again o.O
<intelikey> dwidmann 5 pairs
<dwidmann> ah well
<intelikey> me thinks five active and five spare equals five pairs
<dwidmann> I bet you do
* dwidmann is doing about 7 things at once ...
<pgraves__> Ok, I just setup FIVE RAID PAIRs (I created FIVE MDs)
<coty> can someone tell me were control center is
<pgraves__> now I presume I then modify the created "RAID Partitions" to reflect their mount points
<intelikey> coty alt+f2 kcontrol
<coty> thanks
<inteliwasp> !fchk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fchk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pgraves__> If so, should they all be ext3 or is there any reason to do otherwise? (Besides Other OS Compatibility)
<Betzefer> what gui firewall do u use ?
<philphoto> if anyone can help me with this problem, I'd appreciate it:  I need to lock a library version and synaptic won't apply my changes.  help needed
<pbcustom98> ok question: everytime i login, i have to setup my resolution thru the nvidia control panel...how do i change this? ( saved it to my xorg config)
<intelikey> Betzefer firewall ?
<Betzefer> gui firewall
<intelikey> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Betzefer> like firestarter
<pgraves__> intelikey or dwidmann..... is there any reason for them not to be ext3 for my /boot, /home, /, /tmp, & /var ?
<dwidmann> pgraves__: no, not really.
<intelikey> pgraves__ nothing official.  but i have had less trubble with ext2 than with ext3    that's only personal exp.
<dwidmann> Only thing you'll ever need to watch out for is that /boot can never be on an xfs partition
<pgraves__> Ok, writing changes to disk (Something tells me this is going to take a while)
<pgraves__> OS Installing
<pgraves__> :: Crosses Fingers ::
<intelikey> dwidmann gnome issue ?
<dwidmann> GNOME? what would that have to do with me again exactly?
<intelikey> sorry.  grub
<dwidmann> Yes.
<intelikey> duh it's saturday night....
<dwidmann> hehe, I know the feeling, sort of.
<intelikey> dwidmann then using lilo would probably circumvent that issue.
<pgraves__> Now, so the THEORY is if I save data to this system and then I shut down the system and unplug one of the HDDs I should still have the data and then if I shut down again and unplug the remaining hard drive but replug the first hard drive I would still have the data also  correct? Basically if I unplug EITHER hard drives I should be able to boot into Ubuntu and access ANY data that was saved while both hard drives were in the
<philphoto> I need to lock a library version and synaptic won't apply my changes.  help needed
<dwidmann> Probably, but it's faster just to set it up this way (with ext2 /boot partition). I'm more familiar with grub anyhow
<pgraves__> ARGH and error just popped up while installing
<pgraves__> "Unable to install the selected kernel"
<intelikey> pgraves__ i see one flaw in the idea   the boot process...
<philphoto> in theory that's right, but I just separated a RAID 1 array (windows) and thank goodness I had everything backed up, because now I just have two separate drives & unreadable partitions.
<dwidmann> pgraves: you didn't do the RAID on the /boot partition did you? That's usually a bad idea, it will cause the installer to bomb out
<intelikey> dwidmann lilo is a walk in the park.    i now have both setup and can bat back and forth between at boot time.
<philphoto> well, not so much anymore :) now that I have two different distros installed on both of them.
<pgraves__> yes, I did the raid on the boot partition.... I wanted to make the hdd a COMPLETE mirror.... i.e. if could unplug EITHER hard drive any the server would still boot/function properly
<dwidmann> pgraves__: let me see if I can find something on getting that to work then, I'm not sure if it's doable or not thoguh
<intelikey> pgraves__ same size disks ?
<pgraves__> identical
<pgraves__> and all of the partitions are identical
<pgraves__> more specifically the kernel package its trying is "linux-image-generic"
<intelikey> idea.   setup on one.  don't do raid at all.    when finished dd the one to the other.   total mirror
<pgraves__> dd?
<intelikey> yep.
<pgraves__> what is dd?
<intelikey> man dd
<pgraves__> dd looks more aimed for files not for partitions
<intelikey> they ported dd to dos under the name "rawwrite.exe"  well sort of a port....
<intelikey> pgraves__ nope.    and even if it were so.  everything is a file.
<pgraves__> so Intelikey, your suggestion is to raid EVERYTHING except /boot,  then once the OS is loaded image /boot to the corresponding partition I have setup for /boot?
<intelikey> no i don't think that's what i said.
<intelikey> let me not confuse you some more maybe.
<pgraves__> you mean dd ALL the partitions?
<intelikey> i mean dd the disk
<pgraves__> but dd is a one time thing, not an ongoing action
<pgraves__> I need realtime mirroring
<intelikey> oh then why were you talking unplug ?
<Voorhees86> how i install java jsk6
<Voorhees86> jdk6
<Voorhees86> ?
<hawk_> if the nv logo dos not show up at start up dos that mean the drivers are not working
<pgraves__> Basically.... my server has two hard drives... I want them to be COMPLETE mirrors of one another. Once this is done I want to test it by shutting the system down..... and rebooting with one of the HDDs unplugged, then once I see that working I will try rebooting with only the OTHER HDD plugged in that way I know they're both fully bootable and mirrored)
<intelikey> hawk_ i think that's right.
<pgraves__> and I want the mirrors to continually update.... Im trying to setup redundancy
<philphoto> help please.  I need to lock a library version and synaptic is not applying my changes.  help please.
<hawk_> dam how can i get them to work i have downloaded them with adept
<intelikey> pgraves__ i may be wrong about it,  probably am, but i think you will need a blank drive to replace the one you remove if you dont want the raid to crap out.... someone may need to step in on that.
<intelikey> !nv | hawk_
<ubotu> hawk_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> best i can do for you on that hawk_
<hawk_> intelikey:thanks man anything helps
<philphoto> anyone out there that may be able to help?
<hawk_> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pgraves__> Intelikey... I have TWO blank drives right now.... what Im trying to do is to setup a RAID option so that if 2 years down the road one of them fails, the other will boot fine and contain all useful data
<intelikey> i tried to get the packaged drivers to work for my system and failed perfectly well.
<carutsu> hey how do i mount shared windows folders?
<intelikey> pgraves__ but if you remove one and don't put a blank in it's place and power the system wont it "unraid" it's self ?
<Voorhees86> how i install java jdk6?
<intelikey> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> me and the bot both drew a blank on that...
<dwidmann> hmm, I wonder if you could effectively mirror the /boot using rsync or similar
<intelikey> !sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java5-jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> Voorhees86: I thought it was in the backports repository?
<intelikey> !sun-java5-jdk dapper
<soulrider> intelikey: the package is sun-java6-jdk
<soulrider> java 5 is old :P
<intelikey> !info sun-java5-jdk dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<intelikey> !info sun-java6-jdk edgy
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in edgy
<philphoto> I think the easiest way to have a mirror backup drive is using an external set to backup 100% data
<carutsu> hey how do i mount shared windows folders?
<philphoto> instead of RAID.
<intelikey> !info sun-java*-jdk edgy
<ubotu> Package sun-java-jdk does not exist in edgy
<pgraves__> The way RAIDs normally work is Your system acts like its running only one Hard drive (so even though you have 2 hard drives, you're not actually able to store two hard drives worth of data). Everytime you save something to one hard drive, it also is saved to the second hard drive.... the idea is if the primary (or secondary) fails the other one kicks in, a RAID's status is normally continually available, such as healthy (all
<pgraves__> isks are failing or failed). If I setup a raid and boot without one of hte disks, I should still be able to boot, but should be informed that the RAID status is degraded
<Voorhees86> yeah dosent exist
<pgraves__> dwidmann any ideas?
<intelikey> !info sun-java6-jdk feisty
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9269 kB, installed size 31240 kB
<philphoto> anyone willing to help?
<intelikey> Voorhees86 what release are you running ?
<dwidmann> pgraves__: none other than the aforementioned
<dwidmann> philphoto: might be able to get a better response to something about synaptic in #ubuntu
<philphoto> thanks.
<carutsu> can anyone tell me how do i mount shared windows folders?
<intelikey> Voorhees86 ?
<hawk_> intelilkey: how old are you
<intelikey> hawk_ yeah
<intelikey> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<intelikey> carutsu ^  and !samba
<Voorhees86> 1.6
<hawk_> intelikey: becouse i owe you a beer
<pgraves__> dwidmann, your suggestion is to not raid /boot correct?
<hawk_> cold beer
<intelikey> hawk_ too old for that.   but thanks just the same.
<hawk_> ;)
<hawk_> intelikey: yeah just forgot one step and then i did it and it all working
<carutsu> intelikey yes im wel aware of samba but there's a package i need before i can mount a folder as smb but ic ant recall what was
<intelikey> Voorhees86 in a konsole do  lsb_release -a    and tell me the code name please
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
* intelikey wonders if it's possable to raid whole disks
<pgraves__> according to the interweb it is
<intelikey> link ?
* intelikey doubts any thing mentioned about whole disk anything
<pgraves__> True, they did not mention whole disk, but they do offer screenshots to partition setup
<intelikey> hardware raid would i guess.
<hawk_> anyone know a good cd burning program that will burn music cds from mp3s
<pgraves__> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<intelikey> pgraves__ i don't use partitions.
<surgy> im trying to get panda 3d to work on my kubuntu 6.10 edgy install and im trying to compile from source, im finding out that its not the usual steps in a compile can someone help please?
<HaSH> !k3b > hawk_
<HaSH> !k3b | hawk_
<ubotu> hawk_: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<intelikey> surgy all the normal "install build-essential and kernel headers" jargon covered already ?
<pgraves__> Would it do any good to consider setting this up as ext2 instead of ext3 (could THAT be the issue)?
<pgraves__> dwidmann..... I never heard back from you..... was your suggestion to simply not try booting off the raid?
<intelikey> i can't say no to that pgraves__
<surgy> intelikey: can you be a tad bit more clear on our question please?
<hawk_> thanx that worked
<dwidmann> pgraves__: that'd be the easiest way yes
<dwidmann> Perhaps you could just regularly back up that partiton also, with a cron job or something
<hawk_> will k3b burn mp4 files divx to vcd or dvd
<intelikey> surgy just asking if you had everything you needed to install installed befor you tried to build ?
<surgy> intelikey: well the source package comes with a comprehensive set of additional tools to aid in game developement the readme file says to compile all the tools i want and then compile panda
<pgraves__> dwidman.... /boot simply contains the kernel files required to initiate boot... and unless I change my kernel those wont change, correct?
<surgy> intelikey: short answer: to the best of my knowledge
<intelikey> ok so what is the error message ?
<surgy> intelikey: no error message, wait, i think its installed via a python script
<bill__k> Hi, monitor and display preferences are not working for me.  I just installed the fglrx binary drivers, now when I click the admin mode, to get out of 640x480 res, the border changes to red and it locks up
<bill__k> again "Monitor and Display" options under system settings
<intelikey> surgy yeah an   ls --color=auto     in the root dir of the source is always the best start
<hawk_> bill_k what video card do you have
<bill__k> ati9800pro.
<bill__k> I was originally trying to install the binary driver for dual monitor support
<bill__k> now I just want out of 640x480 lol
<dwidmann> pgraves__: correct
<intelikey> well you fellows will "perscuse" me now,  i'm went.
<hawk_> bill_k well sorry i cant find anything
<pgraves__> HOLY (INSERT preferred slang for fecal matter here), I THINK ITS WORKING... I changed all the partitions to EXT2 & reaffirmed that mount points were set for all raid partitions and it APPEARs to have gotten past where it was stuck
<bill__k> hawk_: thanks for looking
<dwidmann> hooray
<hawk_> np
<pgraves__> :: Crosses fingers again ::
<dwidmann> oh, and pgraves, setting the mountpoints isn't strictly necessary ... I sometimes find it faster to do them after, all at once :)
<surgy> intelikey: it seams that im missing g++ what package do i need to get?
<pgraves__> g++
<hawk_> bill_k take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29
<surgy> pgraves__: g++ is the name of the package?
<pgraves__> yup
<vids> I have problems with KDE... anybody can helpme?
<pgraves__> dwidmann: Unless just doing it twice made it suddenly work, the only thing I did was change all the partitions to ext2 instead of ext3 and then reset the mount points (Remember the issue I was having was that it was saying it couldnt copy the kernel to the system)
<dwidmann> pgraves__: Yeah, the installer is picky that way
<pgraves__> You think it was teh ext3?
<dwidmann> quite probably
<hawk_> anyone know if k3b can burn mp4 and dix
<dwidmann> I'm pretty sure the only partition that mattered was /boot though prgraves
<Voorhees86> any one knows a lightweight java ide
<dwidmann> *pgraves__
<dwidmann> Voorhees86: vim?
<dwidmann> j/k
<Voorhees86> ??
<pgraves__> likely
<dwidmann> !info vim | Voorhees86
<ubotu> voorhees86: vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<dwidmann> age-old text editor ... with the appropriate scripts it could probably be made useful though. That's as lightweight as you get ..... I was trying to be funny, I think
<jack_deltrino> How can I rsync to an alternative port?
<jack_deltrino> rsync -avze ssh --port=10000 .... doesn't seem to connect on port 10000
<surgy> im trying to compile pand3d from source using the makepanda system and i recieved the following errors: http://www.pastebin.ca/419249 can someone shed some light on this for me please?
<Voorhees86> i install the jdk1.6 but command javac dosent work
<dwidmann> Voorhees86: you need to run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dwidmann> and for javac too
<dwidmann> etc
<surgy> anyone ?
<Voorhees86> no alternative for javac
<sonoftheclayr> why is that when i scroll up and down the edge of the touchpad in edgy using kde 3.5.6 as in the kubuntu repos does it scroll but not in feisty?
<dwidmann> Voorhees86: where did you install from? If you download the .bin from sun.com you'll need to add the java bin directory to the path
<dwidmann> ** $PATH that is
<hawk_> is avi mp4 formats supported by k3b and what do i have to do about get them
<Voorhees86> no, i install from repository
<dwidmann> hawk, I suppose it would likely depend on what the video/audio codecs used were
<dwidmann> try it and see if it works?
<dwidmann>  and if it doesn't work ... try k3b 1.0, it's vastly improved
<hawk_> did and it said no you only mp1 and mp2 supported but can i get mp4
<dwidmann> surgy: looks liike greek to me o.O
<dwidmann> hawk: try version 1.0, if it doesn't support it you probably won't get support for it from k3b
<pope1> I think Surgy left, dwid...
<pope1> lol
<pollyo> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> thinking is obviously not on my agenda today
<dwidmann> neither is paying attention ^^;
<pope1> It happens.
<SilentDis> hello :)
<hawk_> how do i update to k3b 1.0
<dwidmann> hawk_: manually ...
<hawk_> ok thanks
<dwidmann> download the source and compile it ..
<hawk_> omg
<pollyo> I was able to install it though adept.  Perhaps that is because I am running feisty?
<jack_deltrino> Anyone?
* dwidmann wonders why it hasn't been backported yet :D
<pollyo> (in reference to k3b)
<dwidmann> pollyo: which version do you have installed?
<SilentDis> as I slowly switch from Gnome to KDE, I prefer to use 'kde specific apps', to get the 'full' experience.  what would everyone recommend for a good CD ripper?  I want to go from audio CD to MP3s via LAME.  I'm used to GRip, and will continue to use it, unless someone can suggest something more geared to KDE :)
<dwidmann> ahah
<bill__k> hawk_: tried replacing xorg.conf with a backup and it didn't work so i i finally just rm'ed /etc/X11/xorg.conf*.  killed x and it worked! (probably not a great solution, because then i'd be stuck fixing the whole thing cli, but I got lucky)
<dwidmann> It  must be a new one in there
<pollyo> dwidmann: I'm loading it now to recheck.  I thought it updated to 1.0
<dwidmann> It has showed up within the last several days
<bill__k> !binarydrivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hawk_> bill_k thats good
<bill__k> same link for kubuntu
<dwidmann> I finished my dist-upgrade monday or tuesday and k3b 1.0 wasn't in then
<comrade> where are the resolution settings in kubuntu
<hawk_> bill_k will i tink i will keep that in mind the next time some one has the same problem
<pollyo> I have k3b 1.0
<dwidmann> As for installing it on non-feisty though, i don't think it's possible, it just has too many updated dependencies to be feasable I'm sure
<dwidmann> pollyo, I know, I just haven't been keeping up with the updates since I dist-upgraded
<pollyo> I am on feisty though... That could be why...
<pollyo> dwidmann: Oh..
<pollyo> anyone use qemu and kvm?
<SilentDis> can anyone recommend a good CD Ripping app for KDE?  (I'm using GRip, but am curious if there's any good KDE apps out there)
<dwidmann> SilentDis: K3b is solid
<dwidmann> I'm fairly certain Konqueror, Kaffeine, and KAudioCreator share the same backend for doing their ripping, and they work okay also
<SilentDis> dwidmann: kind of an 'all in one' deal, eh?  i'm still trying to find a package of 1.0 somewhere to install (edgy eft here still)
<dwidmann> SilentDis, if you're lucky you might get a backport, more likely though, you'll have to wait for feisty, or compile it yourself (not too hard really)
<SilentDis> dwidmann: I was thinking of compiling it, or just grabbing the debian package... though feisty is less than 1 month away, I'll probably just wait :)
* SilentDis thinks Valkryja has anger management issues
<dwidmann> I upgraded when Feisty hit beta .... I always wait for the beta ... saves me trouble, and trouble is bad when you don't have a whole lot of bandwidth
<SilentDis> dwidmann: yeah, not sure what I'm gonna do.  I'm stuck on dialup out here in the boonies :(.  probably order DVDs from amazon when they hit :P
<dwidmann> "[01:14]  <-- Valkryja has left this server ("what type of FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT SOFTWARE requires you to RESTART YOUR MOTHER FUCKING COMPUTER TO DELETE A DAMN TEXT FILE")." Windows?
<mrigns> lol
<dwidmann> SilentDis: I pay an arm and a leg for satellite, also a fair way out of town
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<SilentDis> dwidmann: yeah, i looked over all the Sat providers, the caps they all put on there are REALLY a turn-off for me, I'd exceed them weekly, and I know it.  add in that I play WoW, and the 3000ms lag would NOT be acceptable lol
<matrix> hi
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-12-114-72.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by nixternal
<comrade> where is the command to adjust your video settings in kde
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* SilentDis is listening to a lounge version of "Black Hole Sun" by Steve & Eydie O.o
<pgraves__> g2g .... going home ppls... THANKS Everyone (I may jump back in from home).... Extra Thanks to Dwiddma
<pgraves__> dwidmann*
<pollyo> comrade: K > System Settings > Monitor & Display
<dwidmann> later
<dwidmann> and you're welcome
<dwidmann> silentdis: the caps are awful ..... and the lag is actually more like 1500ms ...
<comrade> pollyo: what is the command for it, it's not appearing on my menu
<pollyo> comrade: I do not know.  I use the GUI
<SilentDis> dwidmann: still, I'm actually effective with dialup, i usually hover around 350ms pings, only inital loads are 'rough', but once i'm in, I'm fine.
<dwidmann> Oh, and those caps, I think I exceed them daily, when kubuntu is nearing release time ...
<SilentDis> dwidmann: lol i bet
<tmbg> comrade, systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<dwidmann> I think I can do about 170mb, then I'm out-of-commission for about 12 hours, then I do it again, etc
<tmbg> comrade, seems to be at /usr/bin/systemsettings
<comrade> i just added kde to an xubuntu install, seems to be leaving out things like that in the menu
<comrade> that doesnt exist as a command for me :/
<pollyo> I hope kqemu speeds qemu up quite a bit.... I've been installing windows xp for an hour and it is still working on copying files.
<SilentDis> dwidmann: you know... it might actually be a GOOD idea to throttle your eth0 connection to only allow you to use it up after around 15 days.  i remember seeing an article about doing just that... let me poke a bit...
<pope1> Who the hell would put their monitor orientation to "upsidedown", save as a joke one someone else's box?
<pope1> o_O
<SilentDis> pope1: because it's funny. lol
<dwidmann> silentdis, it's not like that actually, it's just a 170mb cap ... when I hit it it goes death slow for about 12 hours, then I can do it again. No monthly limit or the like.
<dwidmann> pope1: that sounds like a pretty good joke to me, I think I might pull it on my brother
<SilentDis> dwidmann: ahhh.  whom is your provider?  maybe throttle to allow 170mb over a 4-hr period only?  i dunno
<unfo> hi all, can dh_make_perl automatically download the Perl module for Bundle::Perl::Critic and the entire tree of modules it depends on, then build .debs of them all, with one command?
<tmbg> pope1, some sorts of lcd's and plasmas and whatnot are more conveniently mounted on walls upside-down
<dwidmann> Silentdis, something like that, one of the many hughsnet/direcway resellers
<SilentDis> dwidmann: ahh.  i was looking at WildBlue, they sent me PaperSpam recently :P
<pollyo> Perhap the option was made for monitors that are set in table tops so the display can be flipped much like table top arcade games that can have two players taking turns.
<pope1> Or maybe for some programmer who liked the joke...
<dwidmann> mmhmm, so you looked and said no, or a definite maybe at best I'm guessing ..... satellite providers are like thieves I swear
<pollyo> pope1: That may be how it was first made. <grin>
<pope1> Whatever, I just saw it and was like...WTF?
* pope1 hides free broadband provided by school...
<pope1> Not that it's very /good/, but it's free.
<SilentDis> dwidmann: yeah.  this is about the 'best' deal i've seen.  $200 in equipment, $60/month for their 'basic' package that, as I said, I would eat in about 3 days.  their best package would set me back $80/month, and I'd eat it in about a week and a half :P
<SilentDis> dwidmann: what REALLY sucks, is there's only CMDA cell towers around here.  also, there IS a wifi broadband provider about 10mi away, and the tech they use can reach 15 mi... they just don't wanna stretch it beyond 5mi, so they won't sell to me :(
<pope1> SilentDis: yeah, a friend of mine lives way out in the boonies of Maryland.  She told me she can get service at the end of her street, but not in her house.
<SilentDis> pope1: aak lol
<dwidmann> silentdis: I know the feeling, I'm 20,000 feet from the dsl place .... probably about 15 miles from the nearest wireless place. In other words, SOL but not by a lot
<SilentDis> dwidmann: lol i'm 11.9kft from the CO.  they have all the equip in place... but no data backhaul, only a line for phone service!  i hate verizon :P
<chemicalvamp> hehe im within 40 yards of a neighbors wireless router xD
* SilentDis hates chemicalvamp lol
<pope1> vamp: that's what my dad does, leeches off the neighbors...
* dwidmann joins in the hating
<chemicalvamp> poorstrength, but still like 60kbps dl
* pope1 would be a hypocrite if he joined the hate.
<SilentDis> chemicalvamp: that's better than 2.5k/sec! *pouts*
<pollyo> Any idea why I wouldn't be able to use kqemu?  Where would I find information on requirements for it?
<dwidmann> SilentDis: ouch
<dwidmann> not even 4? ... blah
<SilentDis> dwidmann: my phonelines SUCK.  i have ultra high-end shielded solid copper wire coming from the box outside to a SINGLE phone jack that the modem connects to.  and that's still the best I can get.
* SilentDis thinks the phonelines are older than she is :P
<dwidmann> SilentDis: I think I was getting about the same on dialup really.
<dwidmann> perhaps less if that's even possible
<chemicalvamp> lol wow irc.ubuntu.com - lag: 192 s (back to 1snow
<SilentDis> dwidmann: if there's a lot of wind, it gets worse.  I think my lines are up on poles out there somewhere :P
<harry> I am using GNOME with Amarok. How do I keep it from popping up the blue box that tells you the current song every time a song ends?
<tmbg> learn to love and enjoy the annoying blue box1
<SilentDis> harry: it's a setting.  let me open mine right quick to find it for ya :)
<dwidmann> silent, kind of like when it rains, I lose my connection ...
<dwidmann> or if there is a cloud in the sky ...
<SilentDis> harry: Settings > Configure Amarok > OSD > Remove check for "Use On-Screen-Display"
<harry> OK. Thanks. Also, is there a way I can see the Help menu in GNOME?
<sonoftheclayr> does anyone else have problems with amarok in feisty?
<SilentDis> dwidmann: i'm curious if the xm/sirius merger will finally have them realize they can do single-directional broadband offerings (upload via dialup, download via sat).  they transmit their music at around 500kbps last I checked into it.
<DrOnline> I have a problem with amarok in feisty, arts isn't showing up =\
<sonoftheclayr> mine keeps locking up after i go to play an mp3 and mp3 support isn't installed (i could've sworn it was)
<SilentDis> harry: that'll be a tough one.  I installed the full kubuntu-desktop package when I was using armarok under gnome, and it worked... but I assume it was because i had the other stuff too.  I'm not sure which package provides that, sorry :(
<harry> sonoftheclayr: Yeah, I had problems [ wouldn't start]  , but I had some other problems with Feisty, so I reinstalled Edgy.
<harry> OK. Is there an online manual?
<sonoftheclayr> harry: lucky for me i upgraded a clean version of edgy so my main install is untouched
<SilentDis> harry: well, what specifically are you looking to do?  I've used it rather extensivly :)
<SilentDis> harry: also, there SHOULD be a man page.  man armarok
<SilentDis> ah well... i should head to bed.  gotta work in... 8 hours *cry*
<SilentDis> g'night all
<dwidmann> night
<harry> SilentDis: I don't really want to do anything in particular, i just want to RTFM. It saves lots of time.
<pope1> Night Dis.
<xushi> ugh.. /me at work now =/
<xushi> and i wish i was sleeping
* pope1 not attending the party happening one floor below.
<SilentDis> harry: I'm headed to bed... hit google and search for amarok, i'm rather sure they have a howto on their homepage at the least :)
<harry> OK.
<xushi> or #amarok :)
<dwidmann> amarok.kde.org ?
<carutsu> what do i need to install in order to get K3B to burn mp3?
<sonoftheclayr> carutsu: can't you just burn it straight onto a data cd?
<carutsu> sonofttheclayr it ask for it
<carutsu> it says: "K3b could not load or find the Mp3 decoder plugin. This means that you will not be able to create Audio CDs from Mp3 files."
<dwidmann> carutsu, probably libxine-extracodecs
<dwidmann> wait
<dwidmann> that's for playback
<dwidmann> one sec
<dwidmann> maybe libmad0
<sonoftheclayr> libxine-ffmpeg?
<dwidmann> yeah, there we go, I think k3b wants libmad0
<sonoftheclayr> dwidmann: next guess :)
<carutsu> nevermind  is: libk3b2-mp3
<dwidmann> hmm o.O so it may be
<dwidmann> I just remember having to build k3b with libmad-dev
<carutsu> k3b 1.0 rocks
<sonoftheclayr> thanks carutsu this will come in useful for me too :)
<carutsu> sonofttheclayr: glad to be usefull
<sonoftheclayr> you're right k3b 1.0 does rock! i've only used the one in edgy
<K`zan> Anyone know why on Feisty that my USB device all seem to fail with an error -62 but seem to show up if I unplug and replug them?
<carutsu> for festy go to #ubuntu+1
<K`zan> carutsu: RR thanks.
<carutsu> np
<carutsu> hey! thunderbird has its icons back! i love the "real" logo
<akent813_> what
<pollyo> Ok Qemu is moving along much better with kqemu working.
<pollyo> I should have aborted the installation after the first 20 minutes when I saw it going so slow.
<pollyo> Do they have any distribution that will run on a machine with 64 Megs with any style of GUI?
<kristjan> hi, can i do something about slowdowns on my computer? my laptop occasionaly almost freezes and i can't do anything, not even close applications when it's so slow
<brophat> the kubunut install cd, does it also dual as a live cd; the way ubuntu does it?
<pollyo> brophat: I believe so.
<brophat> pollyo ok, so is that a high certainty?
<pope1> It does, 100% certain.
<pollyo> brophat: Yes.  I used it on another machine without installing it.
<brophat> ok thanks for the info
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with the text to voice system?
<ElusiveCreature> hey there guys....is anybody willing to help me solve a desktop ubuntu problem?
<pollyo> !festival
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ElusiveCreature> I\m having a problem with my mounted NTFS file systems....I can see and list their contents, but I can\t write to them because the owner of the filesystems is "root"
<xushi> mornin
<standa> how to install new nvidia 9631 driver? - kubuntu always overwrite the kernel module with old 713
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Have you mounted NTFS with a read/write ability on?
<standa> TO ELUSIVE - edit fstab and add option users
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: I believe I installed NTFS3g or something like that giving me the ability to write to NTFS
<ElusiveCreature> pollyo: I'm not sure....I'm a bit new to Linux
<pollyo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hakanceng> arkadalar merhaba trke bilen arkada varm
<standa> anyone here with Echoaudio Gina20????
<ElusiveCreature> oh okay....so this is a package of some sort, right?
<pollyo> ElusiveCreatures: I installed the NTFS-3G using the package manager in kubuntu.
<pollyo> ElusiveCreatures: Then I found an Ubuntu website that discussed the setup in fstab.  Let me get my fstab setting for it.  Perhaps it will help you a bit.
<ElusiveCreature> ahh...brilliant....saves me having to build it!
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Ofcourse you will have to modify it a bit.
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: You may have to that is...
<stdin> pollyo: don't you need the umask setting in there?
<ElusiveCreature> I think "defaults" sets the umask to 0000
<xushi> does kubuntu's forum support fall under ubuntu in lq.org ?
* stdin looks at 'man fstab'
<pollyo> stdin: I couldn't tell you.  I got the line from the website that discussed NTFS-3g itself.
<stdin> xushi: no, lq is a different site, there are ubuntuforums.org and kubuntuforums.org
<pollyo> stdin: Seemed easy enough and worked (for me).
<xushi> ta
<xushi> hmm, kubuntuforums.org looks fake
<pollyo> How can I tell if compiz is working?
<pollyo> I think it was called compiz.
<pollyo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xushi> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<pollyo> Yes
<stdin> xushi: huh, well there was a kubuntu one, seems it's no more
<ElusiveCreature> you know the funny thing?  I only installed Ubuntu because I started trying to install linux on my PS3 so I could give cell coding a go
<xushi> i need to ask a long-ish question regarding kubuntu use in my company.. Should i ask it in ubuntuforums.org ?
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Linux support on PS3 makes the system look like they really overrated it.  Especially since they lock out alot of the hardware.
<stdin> xushi: you can ask on the forum, or on the mailinglist
<ElusiveCreature> I know....but I can understand why they had to do it. I imagine nVidia would have a lot of problems with allowing publicaly available source for the drivers
<stdin> xushi: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users (for the Kubuntu one)
<xushi> ugh, i **hate** mailing lists.. it's so unorganised and clutters my inbox
<Hobbsee> xushi: what's the question?
<xushi> well, i'll start here then,
<ElusiveCreature> but you can write a fairly decent software renderer with a basic programmable pipeline if you use 2 or 3 SPU's
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: I imagine the real cause was to keep people from purchasing it to actually use linux on it.  Seeing that Sony takes a big loss on each unit.  They need to sell software that they get licensing fees for to run on it.
<xushi> basically good news. our company is convinced to switch all their desktop OS from windows to linux. Kubuntu was chosen for the desktop OS. I just need to make sure how to set it up as an office OS rather than a desktop OS. Mainly:
<xushi> attach the 15 machines to a domain. Allow for the user's accounts to be created and managed from ONE server instead of on the individual machines
<ElusiveCreature> I dunno...with only 256 MB of RAM, it's not an attractive linux box
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: That is what I have on here. <grin>
<xushi> these user accoutns are limited (not root), and user X can login with her account from any computer, not just one. (as long as she's not logged in another place)
<xushi> etc.
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: The PS3 even has a faster CPU then my machine. <grin>
<wolferine> xushi, this isnt windows anymore
<wolferine> :)
<ElusiveCreature> heh....define "faster"
<xushi> wolferine: i've heard i could do the above witn samba. And anyway, like i said, we're looking for a windows alternative
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Good question.  I do not even recall what I have on this machine.  I know it is a P3
<ElusiveCreature> so I have to restart after installing ntfs-3g?
<xushi> and such features are a must. I'm assuming linux, a network-os (compared to windows since its early stages) can do all of this.
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: I do not recall having to restart.
<wolferine> xushi like I said, your thinking inside a windows box
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Did you make the changes to your fstab?
<wolferine> just a matter of how much you really want to learn
<stdin> xushi: I know there are ways of doing that, but I don't know enough about how to do it (because I've never had to), but you'll get more responce on the forums and (especially) the mailing list
<xushi> wolferine: help me to think inside a linux box then. All this crap is new to me.. I'm a linux user for over 8 years. This company comes to me and wants this X Y and Z. I have to figure out something like it or an alternative
<ElusiveCreature> yeah, I changed the fs type and re-mounted the filesystem as root
<xushi> I'll try the mailing list then
<wolferine> the forums will let you know more specifically what you can do
<stdin> xushi: you can also try asking on the main ubuntu-users mailinglist too, as the setup should be the same for both
<wolferine> and there are lots of guides, just google around a bit, im sure you will find any answers you have
<ElusiveCreature> the line I changed looks like this
<ElusiveCreature> /dev/sdb1	/media/data	ntfs-3g ro,nls=utf8,umask=0000 0 0
<stdin> ElusiveCreature: you don't want the "ro", do you?
<ElusiveCreature> oh...wait... ro = read-only, right?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> rw = read-write
<stdin> and add "auto" to have it automounted at boot
<Absorto> hello! I've setup a custom kernel in grub. I want this kernel to load init 3, so I appended a "3" to my kernel line. But ubuntu boots to init 2 all the same. Help!
<ElusiveCreature> hmm....still can't write to the drive
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Do you only want root to write to it?
<philfo> ok, I've got another problem.  this one I created.  I was in system settings, in the disk & filesystems category & trying to get my other hd's to mount on startup. now all I have is a "lost & found" file in /media that I don't have permission to access.
<philfo> some help would be great.
<hawk_> !diskmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hawk_> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<stdin> philfo: you seem to have mounted a ext2/3 fs over /media  (i.e., not in a directory UNDER /media)
<philfo> whoops.
<philfo> how do I undo this?
<stdin> philfo: sudo umount /media
<ElusiveCreature> pollyo: no...I want to be able to write to it too....
<ElusiveCreature> I have a lot of data that I'd like to be able to modify
<stdin> ElusiveCreature: what are the permissions on /media/data ? (run ls -l /media/data)
<philfo> cr*p, command not found
<ElusiveCreature> the data permissions are drwxrwxrwx
<hawk_> philof try pmount
<ElusiveCreature> but it says the owner is root
<philfo> yowza.
<philfo> now where?
<ricky> does anyone know the package's name that make a nice transparent toolbar with icons?
<philfo> it's in the system settings utility
<stdin> ElusiveCreature: it's ok for it to be owned by root, as long as it is writable to all
<ElusiveCreature> ok
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Mine is also Owned and Grouped to Root
<stdin> ElusiveCreature: what error do you get while trying to write to it?
<ElusiveCreature> oh...here's something interesting...
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: I do have Create and Delete files access though.
<ElusiveCreature> I can make a dir at the terminal, but I can't make a dir in the gnome file manager
<philfo> hawk_: now what am I doing with this?
<stdin> ElusiveCreature: eww, gnome :P what's the error it gives ?
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Let me try it in gnome.  I just installed gnome the other day and I'm playing in it now.
<hawk_> did it umount media
<ElusiveCreature> it doesn't give an error....it just blanks out the Create Folder menu option
<philfo> pmount was just a manual it looked like
<ricky> does anyone know the package's name that make a nice transparent menu with icons in the desktop?
<philfo> didn't unmount anything
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Hmmm...
<stdin> ElusiveCreature: I'd say try logging out and back in, sometimes the GUI apps need to reload the permissions settings to work
<hawk_> !berly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hawk_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hawk_> pmount media/ type this in
<pollyo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ElusiveCreature> and hey....this is the first time I've used a *nix environment for 10 years....you'll have to excuse me if I stick with the default gui ;)
<hawk_> lol i realy dont think it is worth the work to get a gui better the kde a flux working on my box lol
<pollyo> ElusiveCreature: Did you install Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<philfo> hawk_:
<philfo> mount: /dev/hda3 already mounted or /media busy
<philfo> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda3 is already mounted on /media
<ElusiveCreature> oh...ubuntu desktop
<ElusiveCreature> umm...wrong channel :p
<hawk_> ok type in umount media/
<stdin> philfo: sudo umount /dev/hda3 (make sure you type 'umount' not 'unmount')
<hawk_> thank you stdin
<ElusiveCreature> going to log out to see if gnome will let me write to the drive
<hawk_> stdin wouldnt umount media do the same thing
<philfo> lets hope because I already did it
<philfo> now I mount media again, correct?
<stdin> hawk_: yeah, but just in case more than 1 thing is mounted on /media, specifying the device may be better
<philfo> stdin: I owe you.  thanks.
<hawk_> stdin ok that sounds right
<stdin> philfo: change where hda3 gets mounted first, so it's not on /media, but somewhere in /media
<philfo> I'm still trying to get used to this file system.
<hawk_> philfo this is as far as i can go i dont know anymore then that
<philfo> make another folder in media for hda3?
<stdin> philfo: yeah
<philfo> any particular name?
<hawk_> no
<stdin> philfo: anything you want to call it is fine
<hawk_> stdin how long have you been using linux for
<stdin> hawk_: about 11 years now
<stdin> hawk_: since I was 10 :P
<hawk_> stdin wow that cool
<ElusiveCreature> right.....I can write to the fs now...
<hawk_> stdin so that means you where using slakware when it was new lol
<ElusiveCreature> thanks for the help guys
<ElusiveCreature> I spent an AGE last night cratching me head over this
<ElusiveCreature> * scratching
<hawk_> stdin cant philfo use diskmounter know and it will mount everything for him
<hawk_> lElusiveCreatur: we all do it from time to time
<philfo> I have two directories I want to mount in /media.  just create two separate folders, one for each?
<stdin> hawk_: he still needs to know the right settings for it
<stdin> philfo: yeah
<philfo> ok cool.
<stdin> philfo: for each thing you want to mount, just have a different directory for each
<hawk_> ElusiveCreature:  we all need help from time to time
<philfo> I don't want to use a GUI when I can LEARN how to do it with commands.
<philfo> I was way too spoiled by Windoze and I'm paying for it now, but it's getting slowly better.
<hawk_> philfo: that is very true
<stdin> philfo: once you get used to it, the command line is so much faster, and more powerful than any GUI tool
<philfo> I just learned a valuable lesson.
<hawk_> philfo: hey would you like a pdf on some linux basics
<philfo> I like using command lines, I just need to learn them.
<ElusiveCreature> right....now I can install linux on my ps3.....but first. I've been told I have to go to the bakery
<bill__k> hawk_: i'll take a pdf
<hawk_> philfo: it is an old slakware book but it covers all the basic bash functions
* stdin always has (at least) 1 terminal open at any one time
<bill__k> easier than carrying around a dead tree
<philfo> sure.  I was thinking about getting linux for dummies, but was sure that there must be something out on the intarweb
<bill__k> stdin: same
<bill__k> on each computer
<philfo> now what is this "bash"?
<stdin> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bill__k> born again shell
<hawk_> ok i will get the link up
<philfo> I'm learning to keep a terminal open all the time
<hawk_> it is the command line you are useing
<philfo> does bash stand for anything?  acronym?
<bill__k> born again shell
<bill__k> b a sh
<philfo> thanks
<bill__k> sure
<stdin> philfo: in windoes there is only 1 shell, the DOS shell, in linux there are many. eash specialise in different things. Bash is the most popular and (imo) the easiest to use
<philfo> cool, cool
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help ?
<bill__k> anyone know how to make my usb optical mouse go slower than the lowest setting systemsettings allows?
<philfo> float test the mouse.
<hawk_> i do but you but it is all mentall
<bill__k> ?
<crazyrobot> the fish shell is nice.  but very, very, very slow.
<philfo> sorry, it's an old saying we used in the Navy when we wanted something to conform to specs it wasn't made for
<philfo> we'd "float test" it & then one with correct spec magically showed up.
<ElusiveCreature> as in "we commit this thing to the sea"
<bill__k> hah
<philfo> yes.
<philfo> and it's wonderful taking out some agression that way.
<bill__k> lol
<bill__k> so, how do I slow down my mouse?
<philfo> is it optical?
<pollyo> BBL
<philfo> ok, I'm getting a bit frustrated with Wine.
<hawk_> ftp://ftp.slackbook.org/pub/slackbook/slackbook-2.0.pdf
<bill__k> philfo: yes it is
<bill__k> it's a razer diamondback
<hawk_> there you all go it is a great book it is about slakware but all the same stuff for most linux
<philfo> I try to open it, then about 30 seconds later, it just closes
<bill__k> hawk_: thanks
<philfo> thanks hawk
<hawk_> bill__k: np
<crazyrobot> does anyone know where the "console" options are?  F1-F6 console?
<hawk_> philfo:np
<hawk_> whats the internet for information
<bob__> anyone get this apt error? "Unable to parse package file"
<bill__k> what package file?
<bob__> archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<hawk_> digital infomation= no hiding things
<philfo> so, is this problem with Wine a setting or is it buggy?
<bob__> get 926 of em when I 'aptitude upgrade'
<hawk_> whats going on with wine
<bob__> not using it
<bob__> it might be installed
<hakanceng> arkadalar herkes yabanc dildemi konuuyor burda trke kullanc yokmu kubuntu yu kullanan  yardmc olacak sanrm buras yardmlama sitesi deil
<bob__> nope no wine installed
<philfo> I try to open it, the pointer thingy bounces for a while then it just closes
<hawk_> anyone know anything about vmware workstation
<sonoftheclayr> is it possible to use different windows instead of tabs in konversation?
<cs178_> hawk_: besides how to use it, no
<hawk_> dam
<cs178_> got a problem with it?
<hawk_> it crashed on me for some resion today and now it wont load
<stdin> !tr | hakanceng
<ubotu> hakanceng: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<stdin> hawk_: try running it from the command line to see what errors come up
<hawk_> i was installing windows and it was trying to find drivers for the video card
<cs178_> hawk_: or maybe a problem with a virtual pc inside that loads automatically
<bill__k> i'm having a hard time finding info on how to slow down my usb razer diamondback mouse.  all the sliders are left (in keyboard & mouse prefs)
<hawk_> i cant run anything right now i am encodeing a dvd so if my pc crash i will lose all of my work
<philfo> I typed in wine in konsole & just got a 3 line list
<hawk_> have you configered wine yet
<philfo> no
<philfo> how too that?
<hawk_> type in winecfg
<philfo> how to DO that, sorry
<philfo> thanks again
<hawk_> i am a big wine fan did lots of testing with it
<hawk_> and windows virus
<philfo> "warning 3d driver claims to not suppost visual 0x4b"
<philfo> support, still can't spell tonight
<hawk_> philfo np
<philfo> anything up with that warning that keeps coming up?
<philfo> I think I'm going to buy a new graphics card.  this ATI has been nothing but a headache for 5 days
<hawk_> what is the graphics card
<sinkorswim> I switched from gnome to kde by installing the kubuntu-desktop package but now it's taking > 30 secs for my browser to resolve hostnames
<hawk_> and did you type in winecfg by it self
<philfo> what is the best or most stable version of vindoze for wine to emulate?
<philfo> yes I did
<sinkorswim> it was the same connecting to freenode, it took much longer than usual
<stdin> philfo: probably 2000 (or 98)
<philfo> 2000 is the default, I'll just use that one.
<hawk_> it will not run in wine
<stdin> sinkorswim: try disabling IPv6
<stdin> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<hawk_> sorry wrong thing
<philfo> i'm setting it up to calibrate my monitor color profile.  I'd assume that I have to tell my profiler that I'm using win2000 as well then?
<bott> i need help locating a flash player for kubuntu 6.10 (fully upgraded) amd64 arch
<hawk_> i would say xp is the best becouse every thing know days runs in xp
<hawk_> and there are more dlls and emultion of xp the 2000 becouse xp is more populer
<philfo> gotcha. so perhaps xp is better?
<hawk_> lol
<philfo> ha ha ha ha
<philfo> I can throw my HD out the window & wine would be emulating Vista then.
<Chemicalvamp> i still cannot BELIEVE http://www.google.com/tisp/install.html is REAL...
<hawk_> oh yes, be carefull of what you run in wine i did a paper few months ago on virus affection linux through wine and i did some testing and the out come is not good
<hawk_> wow thats funny is a hack
<Chemicalvamp> click the link to soo how google can tun your crapper into free internet
<Chemicalvamp> anybody know of a place to find a flash player for kubuntu 6.10 (upgraded) with amd64 arch??
<hawk_> !flashpayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashpayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hawk_> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<philfo> wine is STILL closing itself after a long period of not starting.
<philfo> this is not cool
<hawk_> no things not work are hardly cool
<hawk_> lol
<philfo> is there some other thing I'm missing?
<stdin> Chemicalvamp: flash doesn't work on amd64 (blame adobe), but you can follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<philfo> it's just sitting for a bit then closing.
<philfo> how do I run wine with a command line?
<hawk_> see if your problem matches any of these have fun http://bugs.winehq.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=REOPENED&cmdtype=doit&order=Bug+Number
<stdin> philfo: what do you mean?
<philfo> when I type in "wine" in konsole, i get a little menu of stuff, no opening app
<hawk_> nvm, what are you trying to run
<stdin> philfo: you start an app wilth "wine app.exe"
<hawk_> ok go into a directory where there is a windows exe and type in wine app.exe
<hawk_> thank you stdin
<philfo> ah, so I have to have the application already installed...
<hawk_> yes
<philfo> well maybe I should have read instructions.
<stdin> philfo: or "wine C:\\Program\ Files\\My\ App\\app.exe"
<ledemente> Anyone know a MySpace channel?
<philfo> *sheepish*
<philfo> gotcha.
<Chemicalvamp> ok i found the flash player stuff on adept in multiverse.. but if i request install, it says (break) install... any ideas?
<stdin> philfo: or "wine "C:\Program File\App\app.exe" ":p
<hawk_> stdin: once agin you beat me to the chase
<philfo> I thought we opened inside wine.
<philfo> thanks, thanks.  this has been the most educational linux chat so far for me.
<stdin> philfo: you can use "winebrowser", which is like windows "explorer"
<hawk_> philfo i think thats how it use to be but not anymore
<philfo> I screwed some stuff up, then I fixed it.  and I learned WHY
<philfo> well, it's almost 4am so i'm off to bed.
<hawk_> lol
<philfo> more wine tomorrow
<hawk_> philfo nice meeting you bye
<philfo> thanks all.
<Chemicalvamp> i heard wine blows, and virtualbox is way better
<hawk_> they are two diffrent things
<philfo> I don't care as long as I get my monitor calibrated.
<stdin> Chemicalvamp: Wine Is Not an Emulator (WINE)
<Chemicalvamp> i dk the differnce im a noob, whats (break) install mean in adept
<hawk_> it means that the file is not working right now on the server
<Chemicalvamp> no (flash player) like gnash klash will instal normaly.. what to do
<hawk_> Chemicalvamp: VB you have to install windows and run windows total seppret from linux but with wine adds a lay of emulation to linux so that program can run in linux
<Chemicalvamp> and thas what !flashplayer says
<Chemicalvamp> hawk: ok i see
<hawk_> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOX
<hawk_> there is flash downlaod it and install it by hand
<Chemicalvamp> works on amd64?
<hawk_> i dont know
<hawk_> stdin dos flashwork on amd64
<stdin> hawk_: short answer is no
<hawk_> Chemicalvamp: nop it dos not work
<stdin> hawk_: you can do it, but you need to install the 32bit version of firefox
<stdin> Chemicalvamp: ^^
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Chemicalvamp> ok english and links? hehe
<stdin> link is there ^
<Chemicalvamp> schweet
<hawk_> stdin:thanks i had no idea
<hawk_> stdin: so what you do when your not helping noobs like me
<stdin> there really is no point for a desktop user to install the 64bit version of Linux
<stdin> hawk_: work my backside off :p
<hawk_> lol
<hawk_> encoding takes so long
<Chemicalvamp> is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13334/ a problem?
<Chemicalvamp> <-- amd64 laptop
<hawk_> i dont know this one
<Chemicalvamp> *cries
<hawk_> ask stdin
<hawk_> stdin: help
<Chemicalvamp> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13334/ is this gonna work?
<stdin> Chemicalvamp: just leave out the ia32-libs-gtk package, seems that ia32-libs replaces it now
<Chemicalvamp> cool
<hawk_> dos photoshop run in linux yet
<stdin> hawk_: no
<hawk_> how about wine
<stdin> hawk_: maybe*
<hawk_> nvm i will loke it up
<stdin> hawk_: never tried, I just use the gimp
<hawk_> is gimp as good as photoshop
<stdin> hawk_: no, not quite, but it has most of the features of it. just not some of the more advanced ones
<hawk_> cool ok
<hawk_> got to love TrueCrypt
<double> salut ya des francais ?
<stdin> !fr | double
<ubotu> double: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<double> oki thx :)
<double> bye bye :)
<hawk_> dos shockwave work in linux yet
<stdin> hawk_: nope, adobe won't release it for linux
<hawk_> dam
<hawk_> did you here about adobes apolo program
<stdin> huh? no
<hawk_> well it is a cross platform framwork for the internet
<hawk_> like jave but internet based
<Danker> On which day new ubuntu will be released?
<stdin> !fesity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released at 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<hawk_> java
<stdin> helps if you spell it
<hawk_> lol
<hawk_> so do you have feisty running
<stdin> yeah, have since work started on ti
<stdin> *it
<hawk_> do you like it
<stdin> yeah, there has been some progress :)
<stdin> seems faster too
<hawk_> cool
<Martin_> hi, can somebody help? Seven11 is d-lined and he don't know why. Any chance to get him in again?
<hawk_> i cant wait for kde 4
<stdin> hawk_: it's going to be a while for that, but yeah, me either :P
<stdin> Martin_: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<hawk_> so have the solved the problem with beryl and NV drivers
<Martin_> thanks
<tmbg> sigh. I am RUINED. I got even youtube flash movies working :(
<stdin> hawk_: what problem is that?
<tmbg> now I'm doomed to waste tons of time. this link was what did it for me. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<hawk_> the border where missing on all the windows
<stdin> tmbg: you need flash 9 for youtube
<stdin> hawk_: that with "nv" or "nvidia" driver?
<tmbg> yes. I have the 32 bit firefox with a 32 bit flash9 plugin (the proprietary one) on a 64 bit machine.
<hawk_> stdin: yes
<stdin> hawk_: no :p which one
<hawk_> nvidia
<stdin> hawk_: well the nvidia driver in feisty is version 9755, and that one has aiglx built in, so it should work better
<hawk_> stdin the last time i tryed using beryl i lost all my borders for my windows and could not do any thing
<stdin> hawk_: sounds like beryl didn't start then
<Chemicalvamp> how do i install a tar.gz
<CarinArr> anyone using beryl in feisty around?
<stdin> !tar.gz | Chemicalvamp
<ubotu> Chemicalvamp: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<stdin> CarinArr: better place to ask in #ubuntu+1 the feisty support channel
<Chemicalvamp> i have it extracted, how do install it?
<hawk_> is there a .pl file in there
<stdin> Chemicalvamp: depends what it is, it's like asking "how do I install a .zip file" in windows
<CarinArr> stdin: i already did, without much result, so thought i'd ask here as i know some people around here are also using feisty
<Chemicalvamp> pango-1.16.1.tar.gz extracted to pango-1.16.1, how would i install it from there
<stdin> CarinArr: I haven't tried beryl in a while, last time I did was during the Xorg upgrade to v7.2 and it wasn't nice :P but it's supposed to work now
<stdin> Chemicalvamp: why are you trying to install that??
<CarinArr> it worked fantastically til two days ago, with the new kde updates and stuff it now crashes x
<CarinArr> ;)
<Chemicalvamp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Chemicalvamp> i dont know what i am doing >.<
<Chemicalvamp> trying to follow a how-to
<CarinArr> Chemicalvamp: there'll probably be a readme or install file in that archive that you unzipped
<stdin> Chemicalvamp: and where on that page does it say to download the pango source ?
<Chemicalvamp> Next we must setup some minor font details for the environment. Create the environment variable file for pango32 and open it for editing:
<stdin> Chemicalvamp: yes, I see that, but I don't see the part "now we must download and compile pango source"
<noob> :)
<noob> that answer that one?
<stdin> where it says: "gksudo gedit /etc/pango32/pangorc" just do "kdesu kate /etc/pango32/pangorc"
<stdin> and I'll edit that guide to say that
<slipknot> IDENTIFY bonny1
<stdin> slipknot: new password time :P
<chemicalvamp> lol
<chemicalvamp> ok soo it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13336/ a whole bunch of times
<stdin> chemicalvamp: that's nothing to worry about, ignore it
<slipknot> ?
<chemicalvamp> bonny1 thats what hehe
<stdin> [09:25]  <slipknot> IDENTIFY bonny1
<slipknot> lol i'm new
<chemicalvamp> ok so do that, and paste the script, and continue the how-to?
<chemicalvamp> u need to do /msh nickserver identify
<chemicalvamp> ./msg even!
<slipknot> i have 1 problem i cant register in #ubuntu-it
<stdin> chemicalvamp: reload the page, I added the Kubuntu commands
<slipknot> Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<chemicalvamp> u da man
<slipknot> i can't register in that server
<stdin> slipknot: you type "/msg nickserv IDENTIFY (Your Password)"
<slipknot> i have type more and more this command...
<stdin> slipknot: if you don't have a pasword setup, then register with freenode
<stdin> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<chemicalvamp> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13337/
<stdin> chemicalvamp: did you use kdesu ?
<chemicalvamp> yeah i copy and pasted it
<stdin> chemicalvamp: hmm, try again, it should work
<chemicalvamp> same
<stdin> chemicalvamp: try doing this first "sudo mkdir -p /etc/pango32/"
<chemicalvamp> worked :)
<chemicalvamp> kdesu kate /usr/local/bin/firefox32 & (did not open kate..
<chemicalvamp> soo close to done.. hmm
<stdin> chemicalvamp: is kate still open?
<chemicalvamp> no
<chemicalvamp> if it is, i dont see it
<stdin> chemicalvamp: try "sudo killall kate" then try "kdesu kate /usr/local/bin/firefox32 &" again
<chemicalvamp> kate: no process killed
<chemicalvamp> BUT it did work
<chemicalvamp> spoke too soon i guess hehe
<stdin> chemicalvamp: do you have universe enabled ?
<chemicalvamp> yes
<stdin> chemicalvamp: ia32-libs-gtk should be in there
<chemicalvamp> it is required?
<stdin> chemicalvamp: I think it is for pango
<chemicalvamp> will i need it for this?
<stdin> yeah, firefox needs pango
<chemicalvamp> >.< havent installed firefox yet lol
<chemicalvamp> so i extracted the tar to folder, what command do i run on it?
<chemicalvamp> or firefox.bin?
<stdin> no, firefox is installed, you don't need to run an installer or anything
<chemicalvamp> dont see it in my internet folder
<stdin> chemicalvamp: doesn't matter, you can add that later
<chemicalvamp> k
<chemicalvamp> so just firefox32 &?
<stdin> chemicalvamp: yeah, but you need ia32-libs-gtk apparently
<chemicalvamp> dl it already 75%
<stdin> chemicalvamp: so it's installing ?
<chemicalvamp> yup
<stdin> just wait for that the
<chemicalvamp> done
<chemicalvamp> how do i make a shortcut of firefox32 & and do i need the firefox.tar or extracted foler anymore?
<stdin> chemicalvamp: you don't need that tar file anymore, and to make a link to it, just right click the KMenu and choose Menu Editor, you can then put a shortcut in internet
<chemicalvamp> stdin: your forgettin im a newbie, how would i do that.. im in menu editor internet folder
<chemicalvamp> nvm
<chemicalvamp> i think i understand
<stdin> chemicalvamp: file -> New item
<chemicalvamp> work path necissary?
<stdin> chemicalvamp: no
<chemicalvamp> tested it and the flash movie has an icon and says to click it to download plugin
<stdin> chemicalvamp: did you do Step 3 yet?
<chemicalvamp> ack i forgot that
<chemicalvamp> stdin: sparc or x86?
<stdin> chemicalvamp: x86
<Goliath23> hi
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Goliath23> it seems my dnsmasq is broken. since the last upgraded packages in feisty
<stdin> Goliath23: for feisty support/questions use #ubuntu+1
<Goliath23> I used wireshark to see if the pc receives a dhcp request (and it does on eth2, which is configured to be an interface dnsmasq listens on)
<Goliath23> oh, okay
<jay> greetings
<senwei_> does anyone know the apt-get problem?
<stdin> what apt-get problem?
<sinkorswim> does anyone know how I can get back the "save view settings per forlder" option under Settings in konqueror?
<chemicalvamp> stdin: i have the jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin but chmod +x jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin says chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<dennis_> senwei_ apt-get instead of aptitude?
<stdin> chemicalvamp: where did you download it to?
<chemicalvamp> edsktop
<chemicalvamp> cant open terminalon it
<stdin> chemicalvamp: then " chmod +x Desktop/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin"
<senwei_> dennis_   like this:Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<dennis_> senwei_ never heard of it sry
<chemicalvamp> great, man eula's are kind of painfull in terminal
<stdin> senwei_: wild guess, make sure you haven't run out of disk space
<stdin> chemicalvamp: use the space bar to skip a page at a time
<senwei_> stdinof course,it isn't  the problem
<chemicalvamp> sudo mv ~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_10 /usr/local/java32 says mv: cannot stat `/home/bott/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_10': No such file or directory
<bill__k> stdin: cpp programmer?
<stdin> bill__k: heh, I'm only just learning python so, no :p
<enry> hi
<sonoftheclayr> hey enry
<stdin> chemicalvamp: use the right filename "jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin" and I'll fix the guide (again)
<chemicalvamp> glad im helping you help others xD
<manu_> i've here an aiptek webcam, i have seen in the net that it should work with spca5xx well, and that this driver is allready in edgy included, now my question is how to "enable" the cam and see a image, lsusb shows the camera
<PLC> Hi'
<stdin> chemicalvamp: what does "ls /home/bott/Desktop/jre*" show?
<tarelerulz> how do you mount iso?
<stdin> !iso | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tarelerulz> I was downloading movie that is why I asked
<tarelerulz> it is in iso format so I wanted to mount is and watch the movie
<chemicalvamp> stdin: ls: /home/bott/Desktop/jre*: No such file or directory
<PLC> I'm french , i try to write ....
<PLC> :p
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> chemicalvamp: did you run the "~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin" command ?
<PLC> thanks :)
<chemicalvamp> stdin: no, i didnt see it needed to be done
<stdin> chemicalvamp: well that's what was wrong then :p
<chemicalvamp> changing guide again?
<stdin> yep :P
<chemicalvamp> well i think it will be perfect after all this xD
<tarelerulz> don't you need mount point for the iso
<chemicalvamp> stdin: usr/local/firefox32/plugins/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin ?
<chemicalvamp> or is it too late?
<adydas> you know when u insert a digital camera, and it asks what to do and you select open in new window and tick dont ask me this again, how do you change what you selected aka get it to ask you again...
<stdin> tarelerulz: "sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> " <-- see the "<mountpouint>" ?
<tarelerulz> sorry
<chemicalvamp> err i mean /usr/local/java32/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<stdin> chemicalvamp: ahh, move it back :P "sudo mv /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin ~/Desktop"
<adydas> anyone?
<chemicalvamp> sudo mv /usr/local/java32/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin ~/Desktop
<carl_> hi
<chemicalvamp> well that didnt work either
<lonely> whoa
<stdin> chemicalvamp: huh, what does "ls  /usr/local/java32/" show?
<chemicalvamp> ls: /usr/local/java32/: Not a directory
<leiar> I can't get recording audio to work not in audacity nor in xvidcap. Anybody?
<carl_> I tried to connect my Samsung z400 to kubuntu, using usb cable. My sister's Sony Ericsson K610i instantly came up as a usb flash-device, but my phone does not. The drivers that start are "drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver", but I cannot find my phone anywhere
<carl_> any ideas?
<chemicalvamp> "ls /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/" shows libflashplayer.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so  libnullplugin.so
<stdin> chemicalvamp: where did you move jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin to?
<dbglt> hey guys, I'm trying to setup my laptop with an external monitor: I want the external monitor to activate when it is plugged into the laptop (and the laptop screen to turn off an external monitor is plugged in), and vice versa
<dbglt> any idea how to do this?
<dbglt> (automatically change screens and screen resolution)
<leiar> any experts on audio in kubuntu, I'm not able to record my voice
<chemicalvamp> stdin: wait i did chmod +x jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin then ~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin then sudo mv ~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin /usr/local/java32
<stdin> chemicalvamp: ahh, try "sudo mv /usr/local/java32 ~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin"
<chemicalvamp> there we go
<chemicalvamp> now ~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin ?
<stdin> yep
<hansen> hi. how mature is compiz etc. supposed to be by now (edgy) ?
<chemicalvamp> hey wait i did do this didnt i? i remember already doing this eual
<hansen> I run compiz + kde-window-decorator and I do get wobbly transparent windows and all, but it doesn't seem to be totally stable
<chemicalvamp> eula*
<tarelerulz>  Well mounting the iso of movie is easy find out what audio tracks are english haha
<stdin> hansen: not very, it's still quite new and it all depends on your hardware and package versions
<stdin> chemicalvamp: when it's done, you should have a new folder on the desktop
<chemicalvamp> replace jre1.5.0_10/bin/java? [y] es, [n] o, [A] ll, [N] one, [r] ename:
<hansen> it locked up on me a few times, and for some reason the connect dialog in konversation is totally dead with compiz -- other apps seem to work OK
<stdin> chemicalvamp: try A
<chemicalvamp> done
* MATYSEK back
<hansen> dist is edgy/amd64 and gfx is nvidia quadro fx 3500
<hansen> moving windows around etc. is very snappy, but performance when resizing windows is bad
<hansen> with newest nvidia drivers of course
* matysek away
<hugeta> how to intall dual boot in one hardddisk
<hugeta> i have already ubuntu system on my notebook
<chemicalvamp> stdin: no folder, all i have is jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin and RealPlayer10GOLD.bin (was continuing the guide)
<stdin> chemicalvamp: do: find ~ -type d -iname "jre*"
<tarelerulz> I understand how you mount iso so you can look in it ,but How would you mount is so your system see it as dvd or cd ?
<chemicalvamp> stdin: i just got a >
<stdin> chemicalvamp: make sure you put both the quotes in, press Ctrl-C to get back to the prompt
<stdin> tarelerulz: I'd use VLC to just read the iso file directly and play it
<stdin> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<stdin> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<chemicalvamp> stdin: /home/bott/jre1.5.0_10
<stdin> chemicalvamp: hmm, ok. well then replace "~/Desktop/jre1.5.0_10" with "~/jre1.5.0_10"
<tarelerulz> thanks stdin
<chemicalvamp> how do i kill kaffeine? i put in an audio cd and its not workin
<hnsn> stdin: hi
<stdin> chemicalvamp: you can press Ctrl-Alt-Esc and click on the window
<stdin> hnsn: hi
<chemicalvamp> there is no window
<stdin> chemicalvamp: ok then, "killall kaffeine" in konsole
<chemicalvamp> stdin: replace "~/Desktop/jre1.5.0_10" with "~/jre1.5.0_10" shows replace "~/Desktop/jre1.5.0_10" with "~/jre1.5.0_10"
<chemicalvamp> err
<chemicalvamp> bash: replace: command not found
<tarelerulz> when you say play the iso directly you mean look inside it and play teh vob or do see it as dvd
<leiar> I am not able to record voice in audacity neither in xvideocap
<root__> pls I have a problem... I mount my Windows partition, and now, I cant access it neither from linux, nor from windows... I cant run chdisk tools on it :(
<stdin> chemicalvamp: no, I meant type ~/jre1.5.0_10 instead of ~/Desktop/jre1.5.0_10 with the mv command
<stdin> tarelerulz: no, you just tell it to play the ISO file, without mounting it
<chemicalvamp> stdin: ohhh so sudo mv ~/jre-1_5_0_10 /usr/local/java32
<stdin> chemicalvamp: yeah
<stdin> chemicalvamp: fixed the guide again :P
<chemicalvamp> stdin: sudo mv ~/jre1.5.0_10 /usr/local/java32 (if you needed to put it in the guide)
<stdin> done, and done :P
<chemicalvamp> xD so is it all fixed and ready? or do i need to repeat everything from that point
<stdin> no
<chemicalvamp> what about jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<stdin> delete it if you want
<root__> pls.... help me :(
<chemicalvamp> stdin: just so you know "sudo mv ~/jre-1_5_0_10 /usr/local/java32" didnt work, sudo mv ~/jre1.5.0_10 /usr/local/java32 did though
<stdin> chemicalvamp: huh? did you use quotes the 1st time?
<chemicalvamp> nope
<chemicalvamp> was quoting the guide
<dazza_> hi, my ps2 keyboard doesn't work in the edgy installer. is this a common issue?
<tmbg_> he took out the dash
<stdin> ahh
<chemicalvamp> the folder name is jre1.5.0_10 not jre-1_5_0_10
<tmbg_> dazza_, a guy earlier had that issue, changed something in his bios to fix it
<dazza_> tmbg_: ok thanks, i'll try that...
<leiar> I am not able to record voice. Anybody who can help me, pls
<stdin> chemicalvamp: if you're installing RealPlayer too, refresh for those fixes
<chemicalvamp> k ^.^
<stdin> ooh, just noticed the time, I gotta go to work (yes, work on a SUNDAY!!!)
<leiar> j/ #audio
<stdin> chemicalvamp: you should be ok now
<tarelerulz> Thanks for telling me about vlc
<chemicalvamp> lemme test it on youtube
<stdin> vlc is a great app, even tho it's GTK
<leiar> I don't know what vlc is. SHould I?
<stdin> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<chemicalvamp> stdin: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player.
<chemicalvamp> do i need to reboot or anything like that?
<tarelerulz> Now all I need to get down how to play all the sub formats and I am good
<stdin> chemicalvamp: no, shouldn't have to
<leiar> I use mplayer. What is a streamer?
* stdin has to go, and is gone
<mrigns> leiar: u can stream media over the network
<dazza_> tmbg_: i changed a setting but there was no effect, I don't suppose you remember what this person changed?
<tarelerulz> that I must say is hot  streaming media . I do it all the time I have one computer that download it and I play it on the other
<dazza_> Admiral_Chicago: sorry, bad drag'n'drop
<von> hi.. i've got 1 internal sound card and 1 external sound card.. how do i make kubuntu to default my sounds from the external one?
<von> seems like its onyl playing sound from the internal sound card port
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<von> 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<MilhousePunkRock> I am helping a buddy setting up kubuntu...
<von> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 04)
<von> these 2
<MilhousePunkRock> We are just pondering about the partitioning strategy
<MilhousePunkRock> especially about swap, he's got 1.5 GB physical RAM, does he need swap at all? Mine hardly gets used (that is on Gentoo though)
<von> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: unlikely.  could be helpful, though
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: i'd say, go with a gig of swap or so. more if he intends to use hibernation.
* MATYSEK back
<von> hi.. i've got 1 internal sound card and 1 external sound card.. how do i make kubuntu to default my sounds from the external sound card?
<von> i mean
<von> pci sound card instead of the on board sound card
<MilhousePunkRock> is it a myth that using swap makes the system slower if you have enough physical ram, since HDD is much slower that RAM?
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: yes. it is.
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: OK. So if he wants to hibernate to swap, that would be physical RAM plus video RAM plus a little on top?
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: or.. it depends. you can adjust the kernels swappiness with the numbers in /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<eilker> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: i've read somewhere that 1.5 times the size of ram is good for hibernation, i can't confirm that though since i don't use hibernation.
<waylandbill> von: change the device listed in the arts configuration dialog (system settings or kcontrol)
<von> i'm in there but
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: I do, on my laptop, IIRC my swap there is twice my ram
<von> select the audio device = autodetect, oos, nas, enlighten sound daemon etc
<von> don't have my devices
<MilhousePunkRock> but the video ram gets written there too, IIRC
<waylandbill> von: that's the audio driver, not the device
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: ok. i'm not up2date on how it works. sounds like you are :)
<von> oh there's a Override device location
<MilhousePunkRock> von: I guess you will need to change the order of the soundcards in alsaconfig
<waylandbill> von: override
<von> but it requires me to fill in the field
<von> so i put /dev/audio2 ?
<waylandbill> von: /dev/dsp1
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: So, he's got 1.5 gig of ram and a 128 MB video card, so 2 GB should be good enough
<von> root@von:~# ls /dev/dsp -l
<von> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-04-01 23:39 /dev/dsp
<von> i only have 1 dsp
<von> but i got 3 mixers
<von> and 2 audios
<von> weird?
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: i'd think so, yes.
<von> mixer mixer1 mixer 2 audio audio2 and dsp only
<von> sorry i got dsp2
<waylandbill> that would've been ls -l /dev/dsp*  :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> what about the old school partitioning strategy of: let's say 1 GB for /boot (though that is huge already), about 30 GB for / (should be more than big enough too, right?) and the rest for /home ??
<von> i don't have dsp1 .. only dsp and dsp2
<Vincent_k> I have 10GB /  and 1,5GB for swap (1GB ram) and the rest for /home
<waylandbill> von: that's ok. put dsp2
<waylandbill> since the default is dsp, my super powers of deduction say dsp2. :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> so a seperate /boot is old-fashioned, Vincent_k? Including uber geekness with unmounting after boot...
<MilhousePunkRock> What could the maximum size of / be, assuming you really install a lot of stuff?
<Vincent_k> I think it might be unessesary
<Vincent_k> but I'm no expert
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: without home on there? 20GB could be super plenty for / space.
<Vincent_k> I've always used this setup though (linux user for aprox 6 yrs)
<von> it doesn't work
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: Thanks, that sounds like a plan... So we'll not use a seperate /boot
<Vincent_k> Ive never even been close to run out of space with 10GB for / running kde
<MilhousePunkRock> 2 GB swap, 20 GB / and rest /home
<von> could it be audio2?
<waylandbill> von: maybe. don't know
<waylandbill> is that a symbolic link to dsp2 though?
<von> something is starnge.. i just can't hear anything
* mrigns uses 2,8GB swap (2GB ram), / 15GB, /var 2GB, rest /home
<MilhousePunkRock> mrigns: Oh, a seperate /var, that's a first
<waylandbill> von: guess it isn't a symbolic link... can't hurt to try I guess
<mrigns> MilhousePunkRock: its usefull though
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: unix servers tended to always have seperate /var. Usually on another drive.
<MilhousePunkRock> mrigns: It sure sounds so, but is it something a complete newbie would need?
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: nah
<MilhousePunkRock> And why is noone recommending the seperate /boot? ;-)
<von> but is it correct to put inside the override?
<von> hm
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: /boot was to get around bios limitations.
<von> ahh i guess i'll just disable it from the bios
<Vincent_k> When I ran gentoo I had separate /boot witch where unmounted after boot
<MilhousePunkRock> Anything he has to take care of considering he will install kubuntu on a physically seperate drive to his Windows, which he wants to dual boot with?
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: generally speaking it's not needed in most cases now.
<MilhousePunkRock> Vincent_k: Exactly that... /me is running Gentoo on this machine, they still recommend it...
<von> what's the command in terminal to test the /dev/audio ? i remembered its like random or something
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: / and /home is sufficient and is what I use.
<von> how to type in and play something
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: IIRC I dont even have a seperate / on my kubuntu...
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: you don't need to. I did it in case I need to wipe the / clean and install again and not lose my /home data
<MilhousePunkRock> most of my data is on a seperate partition I share with gentoo and which gets mounted to ~/data
<MilhousePunkRock> At least that was the plan, I think I never finished it...
<MilhousePunkRock> He is partitioning now, I will check back if any further questions appear. BTW, I recommended to go for the Feisty Beta already, since it works fine for me, shouldn't be a problem, right?
<Ind[y] > Hello. How can I set "sudo" to prompt for the root password?
<MilhousePunkRock> Ind[y] : You have a user root?
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: i was running it, but ksynaptic was not working, so went back to edgy. I hate the touch pad and usually have it disabled.
<filemover> im just compiling the newest ktorrent from source becuase it has better download rates and im getting linking errors for the Xlibs and for Qt im just wondering if anyone knows the default locations for these libs and headers and what flags to pass to configure. It would seem that i already have Xlibs and qt installed
<Ind[y] > MilhousePunkRock: yes
<waylandbill> Ind[y] : the point of sudo is to eliminate needing to use a root password.
<Ind[y] > waylandbill: OK. I want to do it though. How can I?
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: Luckily I run Kubuntu on an older ThinkPad, only a trackpoint there... My buddy is setting up a desktop anyway
<waylandbill> Ind[y] : you'd use su
<SSJ_GZ> filemover: You need the -dev packages for each of Qt and X installed.
<waylandbill> not sudo
<waylandbill> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<filemover> great
<filemover> thnks
<filemover> i think ive got em
<MilhousePunkRock> Ind[y] : "sudo su -"
<MilhousePunkRock> makes you login as root
<filemover> i installed kdevelop and got Qt along with it
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: yeah. feisty beta is okay.
<MilhousePunkRock> Or rather remain super user until you log out
<waylandbill> just su
<SSJ_GZ> filemover: sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent should do the trick.
<filemover> and i installed all the x.org dev stuff as well
<waylandbill> no sudo before it.  su or su -
<filemover> ok
<filemover> but its not the version i want
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: See, I never use that... ;-)
<filemover> the one in the repositries is great but theyve just inproved the latest one out of sight
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: By the way, I swore to myself to wait at least until the RC since the Edgy beta gave me so many problems... But I just couldn't...
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: nor do I. Enabling root is a security risk and sudo works just fine.
<filemover> the download limmits are way up there and steady not like b4
<SSJ_GZ> filemover: That just grabs the dependencies necessary for building ktorrent.   Generally, these don't change much between releases.
<filemover> ok
<filemover> gotcha
<filemover> thnx
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: it's like a new toy. Just can't wait. :-)
<SSJ_GZ> filemover: np =)
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: I guess that's why the ability to su is pretty undocumented...
<MilhousePunkRock> waylandbill: On top of that, some stuff does not really work for me yet. But I've got two weeks off now and fixing all that will be a pleasant thing to do... :-D
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: two weeks off. that's too nice.
<MilhousePunkRock> It's not really off, I still have to write the journals for the past few classes (/me is a student of biology)
<waylandbill> I write windows software
<MilhousePunkRock> Who forced you to? ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> j/k, I am pretty sure you could hardly make a living from writing FOSS
<von> !nivida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<von> !nividia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<von> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<waylandbill> MilhousePunkRock: wrote windows software long before I used linux.
<MilhousePunkRock> i wish i could code at all, computional biology seems to be "the thing" for a geeky biologist...
<sorush20> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released at 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<Filthpig> I wanna live, I wanna live to see your body beat
<MilhousePunkRock> How can it be released if the RC isn't even out? Or the kernel not being frozen yet? April fool's day, huh?
<smile> hi everybody
<smile> how to make a voice chat with kopete ?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do I switch the 'startup' logo between ubuntu and kubuntu? (kdm/gdm)?
<MilhousePunkRock> smile: Jabber Jingle aka Google Talk?
<MilhousePunkRock> busfahrer: The bootsplash? I think you could edit your grub.conf accordingly...
<fdoving> busfahrer: in a terminal 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so'
<c1|freaky> busfahrer: do you mean switching between kdm and gdm or the usplash?
<MilhousePunkRock> busfahrer: Sorry, it's called menu.lst here
<busfahrer> fdoving: There was also another command involved besides that
<c1|freaky> dpkg-reconfigure gdm and then choose kdm
<c1|freaky> i think
<c1|freaky> or something like that
<c1|freaky> it will ask which one of both u want to use
<smile> MilhousePunkRock: what is jabber jingle ?
<busfahrer> thanks guys
<MilhousePunkRock> busfahrer: There is no good reason why you would need two login managers though
<MilhousePunkRock> MilhousePunkRock: What kind of voice chat were you referring to in the first place?
<smile> MilhousePunkRock: i want speak with msn user by mic
<MilhousePunkRock> smile: Hmm... Did you ask in #kopete if that is possible at all?
<smile> MilhousePunkRock: i didnt found a option for voice talk .. i found the cam but not the mic
<smile> MilhousePunkRock: is this possible with aMSN  or Gaim ?
<MilhousePunkRock> smile: A quote fromt the KDE forum: "Kopete does not support voice conversation via MSN. Only voice conversation via GoogleTalk is supported right now. "
<MilhousePunkRock> smile: That was july 2006 though, no idea if anything has changed
<MilhousePunkRock> smile: You are probably best off asking in #kopete
<smile> MilhousePunkRock: googletalk can speak with msn user ?
<smile> MilhousePunkRock: what do u mean ?
<Deepo> Hi
<MilhousePunkRock> smile: No, google talk can talk with google talk
<MilhousePunkRock> smile: join the channel #kopete and ask there
<smile> MilhousePunkRock: how can i connect to this channel ?
<MilhousePunkRock> just click on #kopete
<MilhousePunkRock> or type "/j #kopete"
<MilhousePunkRock> without the quotes
<smile> MilhousePunkRock: thx i did it :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> smile: yw
<Deepo> How can I update my kubuntu to feity ?
<Deepo> feisty ?
<smile> Deepo: yes is ur ku is edge
<Alda-> check the kubuntu homepage
<MilhousePunkRock> deepo: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Deepo> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> deepo: alternatively: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<smile> Deepo: just click " sudo apt-get upgrade "
<ruschi> Can anyone confirm missing tty if changing from sysv-init to upstart?
<smile> Deepo: oh .yes ..as MilhousePunkRock said :-)
<Deepo> ok, thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> Deepo: It might take a while though, don't dare to abort it, it left me with an unbootable system
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*=ebotvine@74-222-213-55.dyn.everestkc.net *!*n=rag@58.Red-80-24-33.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<ruschi> I changed form sysV init to upstart now there are no getty spawned - already installed console-setup
<fdoving> ruschi: do you have 'system-services' installed ?
<MilhousePunkRock> btw, Deepo, what you asked for is even in the channel topic.. ;-)
<ruschi> fdoving: no it was not installed - should I post a bugreport ? IMHO this is an essential thing and should be installed by depencency of ubuntu-base
<sorush20> anyone here using fiesty
<MilhousePunkRock> sorush20: No, but Feisty. :-P The right place to ask questions about it is #ubuntu+1 though
<fdoving> ruschi: ubuntu-minimal already depends on it. no need.
<fdoving> sorush20: yes. i use feisty.
<tux> hi
<ruschi> fdoving: strange I upgraded from dapper to edgy and now to feisty - I never had ubuntu-minimal installed
<ruschi> obviously it is not needed - no dependants of ubuntu-minimal
<tux> does one of you know wich packages i need to install for KDE, just KDE-core?
<Deepo> or if you have KDE 3.5.6 Edgy packages installed add this one for i386:
<Deepo> what does that mean ?
<Deepo> I have edgy
<fdoving> ruschi: what app did you use when upgrading? apt-get?
<ruschi> yes
<ruschi> apt-get distupgrade
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do I get konqueror to thumbnail movie files? (instead of icons)
<ruschi> fdoving: is apt-get distupgrade replaced by something else?
<fdoving> ruschi: then that's what failed. you should use aptitude, as apt-get doesn't install recommends. upstart recommends system-services, aptitude and the rest will install recommends by default. but you are allowed to manually remove them afterwards.
<MilhousePunkRock> Deepo: Did you update your KDE in between? If you, you are on KDE 3.5.6, if not, 3.5.5.
<Deepo> ah ok
<Deepo> im 3.5.5
<MilhousePunkRock> Deepo: Just click Help --> About KDE in any K-app to find out
<fdoving> ruschi: you can also pass --install-recommends as an option to apt-get, if you want.
<fdoving> or --with-recommends.. maybe.
<ruschi> fdoving: thanks
<ruschi> maybe going down for reboot
<sinkorswim> sorry for the basic question, but what's the kubuntu equivalent of a windows ctrl+click?
<von> help
<von> i put a cd in, and it alwwtys say its empty
<von> why
* matysek away
<fdoving> sinkorswim: what does ctrl+click do in windows?
<sinkorswim> fdoving: it lets u select multiple items
<sinkorswim> in a file explorer
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do I get konqueror to thumbnail movie files? (instead of icons)
<von> why does it auto mount it?
<fdoving> sinkorswim: that works for me in konqueror. too.
<sinkorswim> shift+click selects items which are next to each other, ctrl+click lets u select items from anywhere in the current view
<von> and say no media
<von> whywhywhy
<sinkorswim> fdoving: strange... not working for me
<MilhousePunkRock> sinkorswim: Standard kde behaviour is one-click-execution. Just hold crtl and drag a little square over each object you want to select
<ruschi> fdoving: no it didn't help - at boottime I now get a message "/etc/event.d/tty1: unknown stanza"
<MilhousePunkRock> ruschi: I have that too, once you solve it, let me know how...
<MilhousePunkRock> not for tty1 though, iirc
<MilhousePunkRock> working, sinkorswim?
<intelikey> von  does it automount ?
<MilhousePunkRock> INTELIKEY
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock :)
<von> it does automount
<sinkorswim> MilhousePunkRock: no. I've been messing with all kinds of settings tho. lemme reboot and try again
<von> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Evangelism count: +1
<von> i tried to type it manually mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<von> and it worked
<ruschi> milhousepunkrock: I got a strang line - seems like a typo: "/sbin/getty 38400 tty1exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1" - see no space between tty1 and exec
<intelikey> von does 'mount '  show it mounted ?
<von> but the automount makes me can't see the files
<MilhousePunkRock> ruschi: TBH, I did not look into it yet, things change too fast on Feisty, so I wait until the final release to straighten everything out
<von> before i manually type mount /xxxxx , i can't see on mount
<fdoving> ruschi: what does /etc/event.d/tty1 look like?
<von> after i typed it can.. how can i change the way kunbuntu mount?
<intelikey> von then it's not "mounted"   you can dubble check with  'cat /proc/mounts '
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey, von: Sounds like a kioslave thing to me
<ruschi> fdoving: "start on runlevel 2 .......\n  respawn \n /sbin/getty 38400 tty1exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1"
<intelikey> von that's the reason i asked.  you are not seeing a mount you are seeing a kiosocket
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock prezactly.
<ruschi> sorry - gotta go
<fdoving> ruschi: i'll paste mine online. hang on.
<von> how do i retify that?
<ruschi> ok
<ruschi> where is the pastbin?
<apokryphos> ruschi: /msg ubotu pastebin
<MilhousePunkRock> http://pastebin.ca
<MilhousePunkRock> for example
<von> its a frseh installation, i didn't mess with the settings
<intelikey> von idk.  i'm not a gui/kde/'pointy clicky thingy'  guy,
<fdoving> ruschi: http://qtnode.net/pastebin/2613
<von> idk?
<MilhousePunkRock> von: The first time you ever inserted a media, did a little window come up?
<fdoving> ruschi: that's the syntax, change tty1 to tty2, tty3 and so on for the rest of the ttys.
<intelikey> von if fdoving is not too busy he might know.
<beta> another stupid question most probably: i want to reinstall windows, how do i fix the bootloader afterwards (wrote it in the mbr simply)?
<knubbe> hi, im gonna re-install my kubuntu laptop. any recommendations with stuff to backup before? except my home-folder that is..
<ruschi> ok - Thanks alot
<ruschi> gotta go
<intelikey> von idk= i don't know
<von> no, i know the little window that suppose to ask me how i want to do with the cd would pop out..but it didn't pop out.. instead, an icon is on my desktop automatically
<von> that says cdrom0
<fdoving> i'll be back in 10 mins.
<beta> as i dont know anything about grub config yet i would prefer to just backup my current config then write it back...if possible anyhow
<MilhousePunkRock> beta: The grub configuration is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<von> oic
<MilhousePunkRock> Just copy that to a secure location
<beta> thx
<MilhousePunkRock> beta: I think you need to run update-grub after win installation, IIRC windows overwrites the mbr
<beta> MilhousePunkRock: then after the windows reinstall, how do i put the grub backup back into the mbr?
<MilhousePunkRock> not 100% sure though
<MilhousePunkRock> update-grub, but someone needs to confirm that
<beta> MilhousePunkRock: yup i read to do that via a live-cd but that doenst put my backup grub config in the mbr i assume
<von> now i have to sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom everytime i put in a cd
<Tm_T> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released at 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<MilhousePunkRock> beta: most likely not, just copy it back then
<beta> MilhousePunkRock:  ah wait...im dull again....just do update-grub to rewrite a generic grub config than put the backed up configboot/grub/menu.ls
<beta> ?
<MilhousePunkRock> beta: Now that I properly read what you wrote... Exactly, the menu.lst does not reside in the mbr, but grub itself
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<intelikey> von you probably wont like it,  but what i would do is write a script and put in a handy spot to do    [ ! `cat ~/.cd` = 1 ]  && eject && echo 1 > ~/.cd    <new line> [ `cat ~/.cd` = 1 ]  && mount <cd_mountpoint> && : > ~/.cd               then disable the desktop setting to display device icons on the desktop.    and make sure the fstab was set to allow users to mount it....    but that's just me.
<MilhousePunkRock> beta: So you put grub back into place by update-grub and then copy back the original menu.lst
<usamahashimi> i am looking for some replacements of programs of gnome in kde, like gnuplot, gv?
<intelikey> inturpreting <new line>  and  <cd_mountpoint>   of course
<MilhousePunkRock> A general question: Why is the grub.conf called menu.lst in Kubuntu?
<beta> MilhousePunkRock: right...thats where i was confused.....assuming the grb config was the grub loader itself...
<busfahrer> Is there any way to disable the Tooltips that appear when you hover over window titles in the taskbar? (i.e. the large ones, not the small yellow tooltips)
<beta> MilhousePunkRock: thx got it now
<MilhousePunkRock> busfahrer: Most likely yes, in KControl somewhere... I am not in Kubuntu right now, so I cant check
<usamahashimi> is there any clone for kde of package gnuplot and gv?
<beta> is it possible to make the navi bar in konq remembering its settings (size, displayed items)?
<MilhousePunkRock> usamahashimi: You can use GTK programs in KDE too
<usamahashimi> MilhousePunkRock: yes, i know but i will prefer the kde's one
<intelikey> von you never said anything about that, does that mean you are considering it ?   </shocked if so>
<beta> i looked through the manuals but couldnt find it mentioned....but i cant really believe it aint possible
<usamahashimi> Is there any site which can tell the names of similar packages of gnome and kde?
<MilhousePunkRock> usamahashimi: If you know the purpose, google can probably help... like "qt plotting application" or alike
<usamahashimi> MilhousePunkRock: lemme check
<von> ?
<holastickboy> asamahashimi: u could try kde-apps.org and search there for an alternative
<intelikey> beta with a point and click methood prolly not.  but i'm sure it can be done, maybe in ~/.kde/aplications/ something...   but it may not be easy.
<cs178_> busfahrer: do you speak german? cause i have a german kubuntu and it might be a bit difficult to translate...
<usamahashimi> holastickboy: thats a good idea,
<holastickboy> does anyone here run world of warcraft on linux here?
<beta> intelikey: ok, thx...at least its possible. if way beyound my current possibilities most probably :)
<beta> if = also
<beta> although
<beta> sheesh...
<beta> ;)
<intelikey> :)
<busfahrer> cs178_: I figured it out, thanks :-)
<usamahashimi> holastickboy: i find some packages, like kst and labplot but how do i know that which is standard for kde?
<holastickboy> usamahashimi: as far as I know, if those programs are on that site, they have been made using the QT library, which is basically the foundation of kde.
<joao> hello
<holastickboy> usamahashimi: u can always download it and try, wont hurt
<holastickboy> joao: hi there
<fdoving> beta: update-grub just updates menu.lst, it does not re-write the mbr with grub.
<joao> its may first time here
<fdoving> beta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<holastickboy> joao: same here mate, been on for like 2mins :D
<Jisao> welcome, jo
<joao> ...abd new in ubuntu
<usamahashimi> holastickboy: i find one, kmatplot and its also in repos
<holastickboy> joao: its a good distro
<fdoving> von: hi, what was your problem again? - cd mounting?
<akrus> hello everyone, i have problems with DVD disk :(
<holastickboy> usamahashimi: nice :D
<beta> fdoving: oh thx for pointing that out....saved me from an afternoon of headaches most certainly!
<intelikey> grub-install /dev/<your_hd>
<von> hey it worked after i rebooted
<just-this-time> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<holastickboy> akrus: whats ur problem, u can't play dvd movies?
<von> thanks
<akrus> it mounts ok, but some files are unreadable and i'm getting '[431966.324000]  Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 2107397' in dmesg
<joao> ice distro and many people to help (us and them)
<akrus> with different block numbers :(
<akrus> when copying to HDD
<intelikey> beta grub-install /dev/<your_hd>  <<< to rewrite the MBR
<holastickboy> arkrus: sounds to me like ur disk is corrupt, what does everyone else think?
<fdoving> akrus: is the disk fine? scratches or anything?
<beta> basically a good link was all im looking for....sometimes i still struggle to google a good manual...even if its just basic stuff hm
<Jisao> does cp -ax preserve the ownership and permissions of the files?
<akrus> fdoving: lemme check :)
<beta> intelikey: : thx, noted
<akrus> looks like nothing... lemme clean it :D
<atidem> hello!
<akrus> someone left fingerprints here lol
<Jisao> HI atidem
<holastickboy> akrus: does it work on other computers or os?
<akrus> well
<akrus> last time it was windows
<akrus> worked well
<akrus> but it was so long ago
<holastickboy> akrus: well im outta ideas :D
<akrus> okay retrying :)
<akrus> lol working
<akrus> thankies :D
<holastickboy> akrus: lol, i didnt do much :D
<akrus> :)
<holastickboy> Does anyone have a nice Linux community website they go to regularly?  I'm looking for a site with a forum and stuff
<intelikey> akrus i don't know what disk you are refering to   but you might consider that some pressed disks the actual write is on the back side and if you scratch that you ruin the disk.    a clean/slick face on the disk does not always mean it's not scratched.
<akrus> intelikey: yeah i know, just i thought it's like 1Gb+ SD Card problem x)
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> !forums | holastickboy have you looked on ubuntu
<ubotu> holastickboy have you looked on ubuntu: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Alda-> Hi there, I'm messing around with some settings, and found the "Translucency"-setting in window behaviour ... however, when I activate it nothing happens .... do I have to restart X or something like that or is it broken? :)
<intelikey> holastickboy i'm not sending you there.... wouldn't send someone some place i don't go... just asked if you had checked it.
<beta> is there an easy way to make all windows remember its sizings and positions? is kcontrol>behaviour for it?
<intelikey> Alda- did you "apply" the changes ?
<Alda-> yupp
<intelikey> beta check in  kcontrol
<holastickboy> intelikey: thanks for that mate.  I was thinking of something a little smaller, more of a tight nit community.
<Alda-> allthough, I'm not really sure what should happen ... but arent the windows supposed to get transparent? :)
<beta> hm, i applied firefox size fullsize there but it didnt do anything...i just notice that it works now
<beta> intelikey: possible it is only applied after a reboot?
<intelikey> holastickboy mmmm  google  "local lugs"    maybe
<beta> otherwise my windows just behave strange
<holastickboy> intelikey: will do, good idea
<intelikey> beta this is not M$ we don't reboot for things like that
* MATYSEK back
<beta> intelikey: crap.....then i got another strange behaving on my list which i got to sort :(
<intelikey> beta a restart of x or of kde (both equal in most cases)    yes   reboot no.
<beta> i just noticed some apps start up in the background though theres no window loaded that has focus stealing prevention or anything
<beta> intelikey: ok, will try to apply settings then restart kde....hope that will explain it
<intelikey> kde = the tinkerers dream, the configurers paradice, the "but i want it to just work 'ers "  worst nightmare ....
<holastickboy> nothing like having a nice space to cater to ur every tinkering needs though
<holastickboy> thats what i love about linux
<holastickboy> MYSPACE
<Alda> The transluency required a X-restart it seems, not it works :)
<intelikey> and i would ask "but if you want it to 'just work', why aren't you on windows?"   </monolog>
<fdoving> intelikey: because it just works sometimes, then it breaks :)
<intelikey> fdoving lol
<intelikey> :)
<holastickboy> lol
<beta> it would be a relief for the linux world but i wont switch back sry ;)
<intelikey> i still like the one...  Q, what do linux users do ?
<intelikey> A, they install software.
<holastickboy> lol
<holastickboy> its true
<holastickboy> its like a hobby
<intelikey> wouldn't be funny if it wasn't true.
<holastickboy> lol, yeah
<CVirus> Amarok suddenly stopped playing mp3s as if it has no support for them .. wtf ?!
<CVirus> anybody ?
<holastickboy> any error messages?
<intelikey> i'm glad someone pointed out that   wtf = what's that for    cause i thought people were cursing in shorthand .....
<beta> even as a noob i can see how you can be pulled into installing configuring evrything to your needs....but it has to be said that KDe out of the box as a working environment is still centurys ahead of windows
<holastickboy> yeah
<intelikey> beta hmmmm   ok.  now it's been said.   :)
<beta> never used a mac....and even with all the little hurdles im still amazed by kde
<beta> intelikey: hehe ;p
<holastickboy> i have a mac
<holastickboy> its too dumbed down
<holastickboy> almost no customisation at all
<holastickboy> apart from wallpaper...
<intelikey> holastickboy gnome'ish ?
<holastickboy> no... even  worse
<CVirus> holastickboy: no suitable demux pludin
<CVirus> plugin*
<intelikey> well i take that back.   gnome is not that bad,  it's just not as easily customizable as kde.
<holastickboy> yeah
<beta> i seriously wanted to buy a mac....but im so tempted now to use only linux and free software from now on
<holastickboy> CVirus: im not an expert, but try typing that error message into google and see what happens
<CVirus> holastickboy: that's the error messege the appears when libxine-extracodecs is NOT installed
<CVirus> but I have the package installed ever since I started using Kubuntu
<intelikey> CVirus Q,  does it fail on all mp3's now or only mp3's of some types ?
<CVirus> all mp3s
<holastickboy> CVirus: yeah, what about after a system restart
<CVirus> holastickboy: system restart ?
<CVirus> LOL
<CVirus> how would a reboot fix things !
<holastickboy> CVirus: well, if it is a temporary crash on AmaroK then it might
<intelikey> CVirus update anything lately ?     /var/log/dpkg.log  maybe
<CVirus> intelikey: nuthing related
<intelikey> holastickboy M$ mentality ?
<intelikey> this one window looks a little bit different than normal.   i think i'll reboot....
<CVirus> hehe
<intelikey> oh i lost my internet connection i need to reboot
<CVirus> brb
<intelikey> wait the mouse is "jerky" i need to reboot
<holastickboy> this morning i tried using adept, but everytime i tried to launch it, it just hung there and did nothing.  I tried killing the process and apt lock just incase that would help, but it didnt.  So i just turned it off, came on this afternoon and it works
* intelikey quits.
<just-this-time> cloned installation silent on HD Audioo intel
<just-this-time> how do I make java work on konqueror
<fdoving> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<intelikey> holastickboy i didn't say you couldn't change anything by rebooting.  i just pointed out that it's not needed.
<just-this-time> how do I make java work on konqueror, so that paste.ubunut-nl.org works  on konqueror and wont blame me for spamming
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<holastickboy> intelikey: i dont reboot all the time, infact, I hate doing it cause it wastes my time
<just-this-time> ok
<intelikey> just-this-time paste.ubuntu-nl.org hasn't worked for me this year.   try  pastebin.ca or us or gb  or.....
<just-this-time> k intelikey
<just-this-time> what could be an easy quick and simple test for java in konqueror. pls link
<just-this-time> sun-java6-jre installed already
<just-this-time> q
<CVirus> intelikey: holastickboy: deleting my ~/.xine solved the issue
<holastickboy> CVirus: weird how it just happened though
<holastickboy> CVirus: glad it worked out though
<CVirus> no idea
<intelikey> noted.
<CVirus> :-)
<angasule> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kraut> moin
<mrigns> !de | kraut
<ubotu> kraut: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kraut> mrigns: i know, so were is the problem?
<mrigns> ka, dachte wsstest es nicht, wegen dem "moin"
<mrigns> nicht bse gemeint
<kraut> mrigns: ah, ok
<kraut> mrigns: i just used it as an amsg.
<kraut> and some kind of internatiolization of moin ;)
<kraut> it works pretty well ;)
<os2mac> Having a very interesting problem with network manager in fiesty.
<os2mac> it's not seeing any wireless networks but I can manually connect just fine
<os2mac> and even after I am connected and talking (like I am now) networkmanager still doesn't see the network
<mrigns> os2mac: for feisry use #ubuntu+1
<os2mac> or #Kubuntu+1?
<ubinsp> Hello everybody
<ubinsp> Who is using kmail here?
<BluesKaj> ubinsp, I do, what's up ?
<intelikey>  /bin/sh: /bin/sh: cannot execute binary file
<intelikey> ?
<ubinsp> BluesKaj: excuse me, I was warming my tea
<intelikey> <ubinsp> Who is using kmail here?   <BluesKaj> ubinsp, I do, what's up ?   <ubinsp> BluesKaj: excuse me, I was warming my tea
<BluesKaj> np, brb...gonna get a coffee
<ubinsp> BluesKaj: so my problem is : On a mail server, I can get my mails with imap protocol in digest or cram MD5, But with pop protocol I can't. But I am sure that server support pop protocol with digest or cram MD5 auth, because I succeed to get them with these method with thunderbird. So, what is the problem in kmail with auth digest or cram or APOP auth in pop protocol?
<BluesKaj> dunno, ubinsp I just use pop, which is quite straightforward to setup, but I'm not sure that one can configure all those options to work simultaneously.
<ubinsp> BluesKaj: Yes, of course, I use on of them, not all at the same moment
<ubinsp> one*
<BluesKaj> I get mail from my ISP, I don't bother trying to channel my webmail to kmail
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I just get an upgrade tool crash ..
<sorush20> how do I recover it..
<ubinsp> I think Digest-MD5 is the best, but my server says, in pop protocol, that digest-md5 auth is not known by him, but when I do a telnet on it, it's written that digest-md5 auth is OK.
<BluesKaj> I can't get thunderbird to links to open my browser so I dropped it...it's the only reason I use kmail
<ubinsp> So I think there is a bug in kmail
<intelikey> why am i getting an error out of this ?      ps -A x | grep -s "$PPID" | grep -q "-bash" && echo 0 || echo 1
<BluesKaj> ubinsp , sorry but I'm not familiar with digest-md5 ... intelikey?
<ubinsp> BluesKaj: I can use cram-md5, it is not a problem
<ubinsp> but the result is the same : an error message
<BluesKaj> never even heard of it before
<intelikey> ok it's the shell removing the quotes
<ubinsp> One moment, I have an answer on french channel
<BluesKaj> intelikey , what is ubinsp talking about, cram-md5 mail protocol ?
<sorush20> my dpkg is locked by another proces how do I find out what it is and kill it all ?
<BluesKaj> sorush20, 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<BluesKaj> or you have adept or synaptic still open , sorush20
<intelikey> BluesKaj idk.   imap and pop is all i'm familear with.
<BluesKaj> yeah, totally greek to me , intelikey
<ubinsp> BluesKaj: cram-md5 or digest-md5 is a mean to exchange login with the server to be sure that the client is the good person, without sending the password in clear text
<ubinsp> it's only authentification
<ubinsp> You can use it on pop or imap as well
<jmichaelx> has anyone else experienced a major problem upgrading to kubuntu feisty beta? i upgraded by changing 'edgy' to 'feisty' in all instances in my sources.list, and doing a dist-upgrade. everything appeared to work, but when i reboot, i wind up getting 'busybox' and no bash. would anyone know whether or not there is still a hope of salvaging this system?
<elitehacker> hey i am having problems with my KONSOLE* i am typing in su* to open up a java.bin file on my pc but when i do it asks for a password and it says authentication failed when i type in my pass word correctly
<intelikey> how do you pronounce   breath  ?
<intelikey> elitehacker that's because you don't have a root password.
<elitehacker> ohhh
<elitehacker> but i have a password when i log in?
<elitehacker> or is it a system pass?
<intelikey> elitehacker yeah that's your password not root's
<elitehacker> ohh so how do i make my self one?
<intelikey> why do you want to ?
<elitehacker> to install java
* intelikey makes this dificult
<elitehacker> to get frostwire to work
<intelikey> you don't need a root password for that
<elitehacker> it ask's for one in the java instructions
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<clemyeats> elitehacker: you can run things as root by prefixing your commands with "sudo"
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> !sudo > elitehacker
<gugu^> please help to configure server for a little network
<elitehacker> wow!!! to many links and helpful tips!!!
<clemyeats> elitehacker: if you need to log in as root (you rarely do but anyway) you need to assign root a password with "sudo passwd root" then log in as root with "su -".. or even without knowing root's password: "sudo su -"
<intelikey> and that's all for me.     later folks.
<elitehacker> i will try the java/ubuntu fourm link
<elitehacker> ohhh kinda like a windows administrator to the whole pc?
<intelikey> clemyeats that's still not needed.   sudo -i  and you have made your self root.
<clemyeats> intelikey: ah well, then even better :)
<intelikey> i mean after all in ubuntu  you are root jr.  just grow up....  :)
<elitehacker> so how to i sign in as ROOT?
<elitehacker> i only made one user
<clemyeats> elitehacker: graphically ??
<elitehacker> whats that mean>?
<clemyeats> elitehacker: you mean how do you log in as root in the graphical environment, or how do you run stuff as root.. ?
<elitehacker> yeah
<clemyeats> elitehacker: yeah what ? :)
<elitehacker> so do i sign in as ROOT and run the java.bin file in terminal?
<clemyeats> elitehacker: you just run the bin file as root..
<elitehacker> how thou i tried but i need a root pass
<clemyeats> elitehacker: sudo ./java.bin
<elitehacker> alrite
<elitehacker> 1 sec
<elitehacker> it says no such directory or name?
<elitehacker> when i type sudo ./fre-1-5....... .bin?
<elitehacker> i have the file loacted on my desktop
<archangel_> I dont know what happend, one minute I can play DVD's the next I cant
<archangel_> codecs are installed
<archangel_> whats the deal?
<jmichaelx> has anyone else experienced a major problem upgrading to kubuntu feisty beta? i upgraded by changing 'edgy' to 'feisty' in all instances in my sources.list, and doing a dist-upgrade. everything appeared to work, but when i reboot, i wind up getting 'busybox' and no bash. would anyone know whether or not there is still a hope of salvaging this system?
<elitehacker> HELP i tried installing well downloading java trew terminal and tyhis is what it says
<elitehacker> elitehacker@monster:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<elitehacker> Password:
<elitehacker> Sorry, try again.
<elitehacker> Password:
<elitehacker> Reading package lists... Done
<elitehacker> Building dependency tree... Done
<elitehacker> Package sun-java5-bin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<elitehacker> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<elitehacker> is only available from another source
<elitehacker> E: Package sun-java5-bin has no installation candidate
<elitehacker> elitehacker@monster:~$
<elitehacker> sorry
<elitehacker> i didnt mean to press that button to make it all my typing
<mrigns> !paste | elitehacker
<ubotu> elitehacker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elitehacker> yeah i know but i hit the wrong one
<elitehacker> wow thats a huge flood
<Tm_T> elitehacker: hmm, how about java6 ?
<elitehacker> i have instructions
<hardlife> missy07
<elitehacker> wait i am installing 5.1?
<elitehacker> is there a 6?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> elitehacker: "apt-cache search sun-java"
<archangel_> I tried upgrading also (but from dapper to edgy) and it looked like it worked, however it says I still have Dapper
<elitehacker> whats that?
<archangel_> not sure why
<elitehacker> apt-?
<elitehacker> do i type that in terminal
<Tm_T> elitehacker: apt-cache is command that does fiddle with your package database, this particular command series search package that does match with search pattern
<elitehacker> when i type tat it tells me about frost wire?
<Tm_T> it uses java
<elitehacker> yeah thats why i need to install it
<elitehacker> soi can run frost wire
<sinkorswim> I switched from ubuntu to kubuntu, now I'm getting "connection timed out; no servers could be reached" when I try "host -t mx" on ANY domain
<elitehacker> i have this link but idk if it will work or be usefull to me?
<elitehacker> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<elitehacker> my pc is kubuntu 6.06 x86 but this one is a x68?
<elitehacker> is there a typo?
<asdasd> the recent upgrades broke vmware.. whats the best way to fix this
<mrigns> wow a x68. how did you manage to install kubuntu on a NASA Shuttle Landing Facility???
<elitehacker> i dont understand?
<zulik> wellcome all
<elitehacker> ios that a good pc or old?
<pauljw> reinstall vmware, asdasd
<mrigns> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X68
<Filip^> I need MythTV 0.19 because the protocol is different from 0.20. How do I install older versions on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<just-this-time> 1http://pastebin.ca/419598
<just-this-time> http://pastebin.ca/419598
<just-this-time> wine issue http://pastebin.ca/419598
<mrigns> elitehacker: 386 486 586 686 = x68
<just-this-time> sorry re-pasting
<mrigns> x = placeholder
<asdasd> pauljw: install it over the top of the old one?
<elitehacker> um i typed this in termianal apt- get java6.bin and it sayed error and 13 permissions denied and it sayed are u root so i typed in yes and a whole bunch of Y's went down the screen
<Filip^> mrigns: (surely you mean x86)
<pauljw> yes, it will most likely remove itself and reinstall, but it compiles to the kernel and when you upgraded it needs to do it again.
<mrigns> mrigns:  err yes
<mrigns> Filip^: yes
<elitehacker> what interface am i using
<elitehacker> i just got java to work but it asks me
<elitehacker> am i using KDE or Gnome?
<archangel_> I'm looking for a really good first person shooter
<archangel_> is there any in adept?
<elitehacker> HELP
<pauljw> elitehacker: are you using kubuntu?  it's KDE
<sinkorswim> I switched from ubuntu to kubuntu, now I'm getting "connection timed out; no servers could be reached" when I try "host -t mx" on ANY domain
<archangel_> elitehacker: dude do you have a blue square at the bottem left of your screen?
<elitehacker> yeah i typed this in
<elitehacker> sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<elitehacker> what is that it sayed i need it for java in order to get it
<zulik> elitehacker:  yu have repo?
<elitehacker>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure debcon
<jack_> hi, is there a dictionary that i could use offline ?
<elitehacker> ? what that is?
<pollyo> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jack_> elitehacker:
<elitehacker> i dont need that
<jack_> you mean me?
<pollyo> Anyone here use frostwire?
<elitehacker> i wish i cabn
<elitehacker> can*
<pollyo> elitehacker: Why can't you?
<elitehacker> but i dont think java nor terminal like's me
<elitehacker> cuz i need java installed
<elitehacker> but insted its taking me 2days now
<pollyo> elitehacker: Why not just install it?
<elitehacker> i "kant"
<elitehacker> i dont think kubuntu will let me i need a root? w.e that is
<LjL> jack_: you could install the dictd server on your own machine, and then use any dict client
<LjL> !info dict-gcide
<elitehacker> once i find the root pass then it shoudl work?
<ubotu> dict-gcide: A Comprehensive English Dictionary. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48-4.1 (edgy), package size 14769 kB, installed size 17152 kB
<LjL> root pass?
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<elitehacker> k i tihkn this is the last link i am clicking on
<just-this-time> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<pauljw> elitehacker: you do not need root, use sudo.  what you really need is to do your homework and read up on using this os.  it's not windows.
<pollyo> elitehacker: Why do you need a root password?
<pollyo> elitehacker: Just sudo command and then type in your password.
<ubinsp> bye
<pollyo> elitehacker: I've been using kubuntu for two - three weeks and I was able to install it in minutes.
<pauljw> :)
<pollyo> I'm only having trouble closing Frostwire.  It appears to stay open.
<Filip^> What's happening is that he's typing stuff into the terminal, which tells him he needs root privileges. Someone needs to give him step-by-step instructions on installing Java
<Filip^> elitehacker: feisty or edgy?
<Filip^> 6.10 or 7.04
<elitehacker> what
<pollyo> Flip^: Doesn't adept have an installation for Java?  That is what I used to install Java.
<elitehacker> yes i do use sudo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elitehacker> but when itype in the java file it says no directory
<jack_> LjL: thats cool, do i need to enable the dict server in the firewall settings then?
<LjL> jack_: i don't think so, since you will be using it locally
<LjL> unless the firewall is quite stupid
<Filip^> pollyo: I don't know, I just switched to Kubuntu two weeks ago. But my point is that he doesn't want to know about sudo or anyhting else. He wants to have java installed
<soulrider_> pauljw: we went through this with him yesterday
<jack_> LjL: so i just install dict-gcide and choose any dict and it should work? sounds so easy
<elitehacker> i need frost wire to work
<pauljw> soulrider_: I saw some of that exchange.  :(
<soulrider_> pauljw: he isnt interested in reading anything at all.
<pauljw> soulrider_: frustrating
<soulrider_> indeed
<LjL> jack_: no wait, dict-gcide *is* the dictionary (an english-english dictionary), while dictd is the actual server
<pollyo> elitehacker: Did you install the java though adept?
<elitehacker> frost wire_frusturrating
<elitehacker> whast adept?
<pollyo> elitehacker: Are you using kubuntu?
<elitehacker> theres like 2 names for each progra,
<elitehacker> yes
<soulrider_> pollyo: i gave him several links to understand package management, but he wont read anything at all
<elitehacker> i did
<LjL> jack_: then to use it, you can use kdict (i think it's included by default)
<elitehacker> i use sudo NOTHING WORKS
<jack_> LjL:  i just found that out in synaptic, just missing the dict-gcide, server is already installed for some reason
<elitehacker> all i need is java to run but instead i have to alter like files and stuff
<pollyo> elitehacker: Click the "K" in the lowerleft and click "System" then click "Adept Manager"
<jack_> LjL: no its not would you choose kdict overdict-gcide? or the same?
<elitehacker> i know its just like winrar but this on wont open up .bin files
<elitehacker> so theres no point
<pollyo> elitehacker: Ok.  No point.  You've saved me time.
<LjL> jack_, they're three different things, you need all three. dictd is the server, kdict is the GUI client for KDE, and dict-gcide is the actual dictionary data
<jack_> ok, cool
<elitehacker> it says java is installed
<elitehacker> but it yet it wont run frostwire
<jack_> LjL: thanks
<soulrider_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Filip^> elitehacker: Press the Kmenu button in the left-bottom corner of your screen. The button is probably blue. From "System" choose "Manage packages (Adept manager)". Type "Frostwire", confirm by pressing "Apply updates". Where does this not work?
<elitehacker> theres no files
<Filip^> after you type "frostwire", or before?
<elitehacker> no
<Filip^> to that question, you can either answer "after" or "before", not "no"
<elitehacker> idk
<Filip^> what don't you know?
<elitehacker> omg nvm
<elitehacker> i never typed it before
<Filip^> what does "nvm" mean?
<elitehacker> is there another p2p sharing that is .EXE!!!!!!! and doesnt use java
<elitehacker> cant i run .exe in kubuntu?
<pollyo> elitehacker: HAve you used adept to install anything?
<Filip^> elitehacker: are you trying to run .exe's on linux?
<elitehacker> nope
<BluesKaj> frostwire sucks anyway
<elitehacker> i used terminal to install frostwire
<elitehacker> no its a .deb someone told me only those work
<pollyo> elitehacker: You said it didn't install.
<Filip^> you've never used adept manager?
<elitehacker> yeah not on adept
<pollyo> elitehacker: If you would take five minutes to look at adept you would be able to install quite a bit of software without trouble.
<elitehacker> when i type in adpet nothinh comes up but when i do it int terminal it does come up as verifying java then a link comes up ww.java.com
<Filip^> what type of things do you write in adept?
<pollyo> elitehacker: No one suggested you type adept in a terminal.  Several people suggested you click the K in the lower corner of your screen.
<danny500> HELLO!
<elitehacker> but if i use adept will it install java from another soucre?
<danny500> God, it's been forever since I've been here lol :)
<pollyo> elitehacker: How did you come about getting that screen name?
<elitehacker> i use windws
<jack_> LjL: how do i need to configure the server in the kdict settings for offline use?
<pauljw> lol
<LjL> jack_: i think so, put "localhost" instead of the current server you have
<elitehacker> now i can use windows like an exprt that partly the reason why i cant use linux
<elitehacker> i have linux on my xbox but yet when it comes to pc ?
<pollyo> elitehacker: Ok.  Goodday.
<Filip^> elitehacker: yes, if you use adept, adept will handle all the additional programs frostwire requires
<danny500> elitehacker
<danny500> what your problem?
<pollyo> Anyone know how to close frostwire?
<elitehacker> yeah but is it like limewire if i search up java.bin or w.e it wil install
<pollyo> When I attempt to close it the window simply minimizes.
<jmichaelx> has anyone else experienced a major problem upgrading to kubuntu feisty beta? i upgraded by changing 'edgy' to 'feisty' in all instances in my sources.list, and doing a dist-upgrade. everything appeared to work, but when i reboot, i wind up getting 'busybox' and no bash. would anyone know whether or not there is still a hope of salvaging this system?
<elitehacker> or its serching only installed programs in adept?
<danny500> go to the Sun Java website lol
<Filip^> pollyo: I didn't have that problem just now, but I suppose you could always "killall frostwire" in a terminal
<elitehacker> hey if u dont know about my problem dont bother helping unless u hear everything i type WAY up there cuz u guys give me links i already know
<pollyo> Filip^: I do not even see a Frostwire running.
<jmichaelx> pollyo: sometimes frostwire will not close.... it does more often if you cancel all of your downloads.... you may try just using limewire instead
<elitehacker> the only person helping is pollyo
<Filip^> elitehacker: no, all available programs. Really, read some more about adept
<danny500> i asked you what your problem was, don't get snippy with me
<jack_> LjL:  ok, trying if it works offline now, c u tomoro maybe thanks again
<Filip^> pollyo: you did "ps aux |grep frostwire" and nothing showed up?
<pollyo> Yes!
<elitehacker> so i get java.bin file rite the self extracting one now how do i open it up with adept when it wont seld extrat it self in terminal with out a root pass even when i put in sudo ./
<pollyo> jmichaelx: I had to cancel some downloads and it closed.
<Filip^> pollyo: so why do you have any reason to think it's still running? Is there a tray icon or something?
<Filip^> elitehacker: please, just open adept manager (manage packages) from your start menu
<pollyo> Filip^: Everytime I clocked close or clicked on the X to close the program it would simply minimize to the bar.
<elitehacker> i dont understand that
<Jonty> Can OOo spreadsheet do fill down?
<pollyo> Filip^: After I canceled some downloads that didn't complete it closed without difficulty.
<pollyo> Filip^: Does frostwire generally show as Frostwire in the processtable?
<Filip^> pollyo: There's always the "xkill" command. Type it in a terminal, and click the forstwire window
<FuGiTiVo> **----//----** http://www.colonessantafe.com.ar/php/modules.php?name=chat
<elitehacker> wow kubuntu's virtual desktop thing looks very very very fimilar
<Filip^> pollyo: I must admit I'd never heard of frostwire before today. I just installed to find out what "elitehacker"'s problems were
<pollyo> Filip^: Oh...Thanks.  That will be useful.
<Jonty> pollyo: Probably as java
<Filip^> pollyo: It's a great command. In fact, there's a key-combo that does the same. Of course I forgot which one.
<elitehacker> then what are my probs?
<Jonty> pollyo: Use something like ps aux to find out what command was run (like java frostwire.jar or whatever)
<elitehacker> Filip^: then whats my problems? when i need to install java not frostwire?
<elitehacker> can u read?
<Filip^> elitehacker: Did you start the adept manager already?
<pollyo> elitehacker: You can install these thing using adept (for the most part)
<elitehacker> yes i had it running like 3hours now
<pollyo> elitehacker: Adept will install many programs for you.
<elitehacker> so ure telling me I CAN USE adept to run JAVA.BIN FILES EH?
<sinkorswim> I'm getting connection timeouts on "host -t mx" for ANY domain. does anyone know what might be causing this?
<Filip^> elitehacker: when you start adept, do you see a long list of available packages?
<elitehacker> i dont need adpet i need terminal to install java
<pollyo> elitehacker: You can use Adept to install the Sun Java software packages.
<blue|palm>  how do i fix usb devices not being recognised?
<Filip^> elitehacker: NO, you NEED ADEPT TO INSTALL FROSTWIRE
<elitehacker> i have tried nothing works?
<archangel_> everytime I try to play a dvd with kafeine, I get a signal 11
<elitehacker> it doesnt open up .bin files
<Filip^> elitehacker: No, it doesn't, it helps you install frostwire the Kubuntu way
<elitehacker> i DONT HAVE FROST WIRE THANKS
<elitehacker> i DONT NEED IT RITE NOW
<Filip^> elitehacker: you then run it by typing frostwire in a terminal, or by choosing frostwire from the menu
<elitehacker> omg i need java no point getting frost wire when it needs java
<Filip^> elitehacker: I'm lost. You want to install frostwire, right?
<jmichaelx> what is the path to grub in kubuntu?
<elitehacker> NO JAVA
<elitehacker> java
<elitehacker> Jah,,, EEE veee EH
<pollyo> Is Frostwire in Adept?  Doesn't Adept also install dependent packages as well?
<Filip^> it's in /boot/grub. It's mounted by default
<jmichaelx> Filip^: ty
<binks> pollyo: yes
<Filip^> elitehacker: why do you need java?
<pollyo> If Elitehacker selects Frostwire from the Adept list doesn't it also install Java runtime?
<blue|palm> USB DEVICES DONT WORK
<Filip^> pollyo: yes
<elitehacker> omg why do i need java
<elitehacker> lol
<elitehacker> funnyest thing all day
<blue|palm> sorry for shouting... but does ANYONE know what to do if usb devices no longer work...
<elitehacker> GET NEW USB PORTS
<pollyo> elitehacker: Is frostwire written in java?
<Filip^> blue|palm: sorry...
<blue|palm> :(
<elitehacker> yes
<binks> blue|palm: lsusb
<Filip^> elitehacker: so when you install frostwire, you get java for free!
<blue|palm> binks: what do you mean?
<elitehacker> thats why i need java and not frostwire i dont care about limewire rip offd
<elitehacker> NO JAVA
<elitehacker> when i have it installed it wont run
<blue|palm> binks: I ran it, and they show up
<binks> what do u get from lsusb | blue|palm
<elitehacker> it needs java
<binks> so usb is ok what
<Filip^> elitehacker: did you install frostwire using adept, because then you get java for free
<blue|palm> binks: but the flash drives dont...
<blue|palm> binks: or external hdd's
<elitehacker> no i used terminal like the last person was trying to help me with
<binks> pastebin lsusb
<Filip^> elitehacker: if you're on edgy, you could also try automatix
<elitehacker> no dont have that
<Filip^> elitehacker: I understand, but you could install that
<pollyo> elitehacker: Does Adept say you have frostwire installed?
<elitehacker> alli need is javawhy is it not installng all i need is a root pass
<Filip^> elitehacker: root password is the same password you use when logging in
<elitehacker> no frostwire but yet terminal says i do ??? what happend
<elitehacker> no its not
<elitehacker> diff. pass
<Filip^> elitehacker: on kubuntu, it is
<elitehacker> nope
<Filip^> elitehacker: because of the way kubuntu makes use of sudo
<pauljw> yes it is, use sudo and your login password when prompted elitehacker
<elitehacker> i did why do u thnk i am hear rite now
<elitehacker> it says in the link u guys gave me
<elitehacker> if i don run sudo u need root pass DIFFRENT from userpass
<Filip^> elitehacker: frankly, I'm not sure why you're here anymore. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Filip^> elitehacker: unless you used something like "sudo passwd", the root pass is the same as your userpass.
<pollyo> elitehacker: When adept asks for the root password you enter your login name.
<Filip^> pollyo: (well, not his name, his pass)
<masterk> hi I need help installing a windows driver
<pollyo> Thank you.
<pollyo> elitehacker: You enter your password.
<elitehacker> k all i need is java screw adept i cant use it to install java it says i need terminal
<Filip^> elitehacker: what do you need java for?
<masterk> after I install the driver and modprobe ndiswrapper it still doesn't detect the wifi card in the wifi manager
<blue|palm> Does anybody know where the automount for usb storage media setting is?
<pollyo> elitehacker: If you want java then you WILL use java.
<masterk> but it says the hardware is present in ndiswrapper
<Daisuke_Ido> masterk: depmod?
<pollyo> elitehacker: You will use Adept that is...
<pollyo> No sleep is it showing?
<Filip^> elitehacker: When I installed frostwire just now, I automatically got java to come with it. Maybe your program also auto-installs java. If you use adept, of course
<elitehacker> now i type in ./JRE-1_5_0_1.....bin and it says  enter root pass type in my user pass sorry access deniend i try it with sudo./jre_1_5_0 it says no such file
<elitehacker> k tell me the frostwire install?
<blue|palm> is there any virtual iso mounting software for ubuntu ?
<Daisuke_Ido> elitehacker: because you forgot _1
<Filip^> place a space between sudo and ./jre
<masterk> Daisuke_Ido: what's that?
<Filip^> elitehacker: and remeber: linux is case-sensitive
<elitehacker> i no how to spell it correctly FILIP
<Daisuke_Ido> and if that's the frostwire install i'm thinking of, it's from automatix, which is the devil
<elitehacker> i am just giving ex.
<pollyo> elitehacker: Try this type sudo ./JRE-1_5_0_1....
<elitehacker> i did
<elitehacker> nothing no file
<elitehacker> tell me the frostwire install
<elitehacker> i have the file already
<elitehacker> so now i am opening it up in adept
<Filip^> so when you type ls, the file is in the present directory?
<pollyo> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> wth?  you HAVE the file, why would you open it in adept?
<elitehacker> k i opened frostwire.deb in adpet it asks for pass i type in now the program is not opeing up
<Daisuke_Ido> of course it isn't.
<Daisuke_Ido> dpkg -i <deb file>
<elitehacker> syntax error
<elitehacker> when i type in dpkg -i <deb file>
<elitehacker> lol
<LjL> syntax error?
<Daisuke_Ido> did you put the name of the deb file in there instead of <deb file>?
<elitehacker> yes
<LjL> what error precisely?
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: Can you paste *exactly* what you typed here for us?
<elitehacker> elitehacker@monster:~$ dpkg -i <deb file>
<elitehacker> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<elitehacker> elitehacker@monster:~$ dpkg -i <frostwire-4.13.1.6.i586.deb>
<elitehacker> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<elitehacker> elitehacker@monster:~$
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: Get rid of the < and the >
<elitehacker> see the first one is with out the file name rite
<elitehacker> the second isnt
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: Also, use sudo
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.1.6.i586.deb
<elitehacker> elitehacker@monster:~$ dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.1.6.i586.deb
<elitehacker> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<elitehacker> elitehacker@monster:~$
<elitehacker> elitehacker@monster:~$ dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.1.6.i586.deb
<elitehacker> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<elitehacker> elitehacker@monster:~$
<pauljw> sorry folks, can't take any more of this.  bbl.  :)
<elitehacker> sorry
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: Use sudo, like I said above :)
<Daisuke_Ido> elitehacker: use sudo
<elitehacker> how sudo ./
<elitehacker> is that what i type
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.1.6.i586.deb
<Filip^> elitehacker: I still think you need to use adept. The click-by-click instructions are above. If you want to do it the terminal way, type "sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.1.6.i586.deb"
<elitehacker> k now it works
<pollyo> blu|palm: How about kiso?
<elitehacker> reading database
<elitehacker> now its unpaking replacemaent frostwire
<elitehacker> now that it says setup frostwire and shows the line of my username@pc name : its done?
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: Hopefully :)
<elitehacker> k now i go into adept
<elitehacker> k my biggest problem was not using sudo
<elitehacker> k i went to open up adept and it closed
<Filip^> elitehacker: adept is used for installing programs. Since you just installed, you don't need it anymore
<elitehacker> wait it says frostwire is installed rite now waht about the java?
<Filip^> elitehacker: If the install was succesful, you just need to type frostwire at a terminal
<elitehacker> k
<pollyo> elitehacker: Try typing "frostwire"
<elitehacker> OPPS doesnt look like i have java
<elitehacker> same thing it sayed before
<kai> whats the name of the cd burning Software I need to get?
<Filip^> kai: k3b?
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: What happens if you just type java and press enter?
<elitehacker> i still need java i ? what ppl are saying about they already comes with it
<kai> the the cd  burnung software?
<kai> I didn't know the name of it
<pollyo> elitehacker: You have trouble listening friend.
<elitehacker> to exucute jar file" something about invoke class
<elitehacker> i just typed it
<pollyo> elitehacker: People have been telling you if you use Adept to install software it will install required packages.
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: What about "which java"
<elitehacker> so why did u tell me to type in sudo deb file> in terminal then if i can use it in adept wich i cant cuz i wont open .deb files lmao
<elitehacker> its installed in adept?
<pollyo> elitehacker: Because you continued to insist on using the terminal after several people suggested you use Adept.
<elitehacker> why dont i have java?
<kai> what about mpr encoder
<kai> ...is it abcd?
<elitehacker> u sayed TYPE IN SUDO <DEBFILE>
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: Type "which java" (without the quotes) and tell us what it says, please.
<elitehacker> i cant open .deb files in adept
<elitehacker> to invoke CLASS.main, or
<elitehacker>        gij -jar [OPTION]  ... JARFILE [
<elitehacker> so
<elitehacker> java?
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: Are you sured you typed "which" before java?
<Filip^> elitehacker: perhaps you should understand that, for installing software in kubuntu, you do not need to download it first. That's what adept does for you. So adept doesn't need to open a deb file for you, it will download it's own files.
<elitehacker> ohh
<elitehacker> command not found
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: Ok, try "whereis java"
<elitehacker> in terminal
<elitehacker> command not found
<Filip^> elitehacker:  don't type " "
<Filip^> elitehacker: which java
<elitehacker> i knwo
<elitehacker> it says command not found
<Filip^> elitehacker: what happens if you just type "which"
<elitehacker> wait i typed in which lol not wich and cam up usr/bin/java
<Filip^> elitehacker: yes, I figured as much
<Filip^> elitehacker: so java is installed then
<elitehacker> lol somone sayed wich
<elitehacker> yeah but it wont run frostwire
<elitehacker> its got java 1.5
<Filip^> elitehacker: I really appreciate that you try something different from windows, but you should really read up on using Adept. It will handle all of these problems for you.
<elitehacker> i type in frost wire in termial and it says unable to locatelava
<HymnToLife[] > !frostwire | elitehacker
<ubotu> elitehacker: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<elitehacker> i have frostwire installed what where u guys smokeing when u sayed it will install java for me?
<pollyo> elitehacker: Try it without the space.
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: You already have java installed.
<pollyo> elitehacker: One word.
<elitehacker> no
<pollyo> elitehacker: "frostwire" not "frost wire"
<elitehacker> wel tech. i do but i need java
<elitehacker> like 6
<elitehacker> i did put frostwire
<elitehacker> OPPS UNABLE TO LOCATE JAVA
<Filip^> pollyo: I tried that. it's not his problem, as the error message is "unable to locate java"
<elitehacker> yes
<elitehacker> thank u
<HymnToLife[] > elitehacker, see the link ubotu gave you
<elitehacker> i need to upgrade JRE1.5
<elitehacker> its already installed
<Filip^> elitehacker: try " sudo apt-get install frostwire" and see if that'll give you the correct java version
<elitehacker> i need java
<elitehacker> now my password is incorrect
<Filip^> elitehacker: try again, you probably just made a typo
<elitehacker> frostwire is already the newest ver.
<elitehacker> i have it installed but no java
<elitehacker> cant i update this kubuntu so i has already java on it?
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: You already have java.  I'm not sure if it's a recent enough version, though.
<elitehacker> no its JRE1.5
<elitehacker> the default java that the kubuntu comes with
<Filip^> elitehacker: "> frostwire is already the newest ver." Is this what the command says?
<elitehacker> yes
<HymnToLife[] > SSJ_GZ, how can you tell he already has Java ?
<pollyo> SSJ_GZ: I 1.6 works with it... Suitable java verson found java = 1.6.0
<SSJ_GZ> HymnToLife[] : Because "which java" returns /usr/bin/java
<elitehacker> all i need is java which brings me back all the way to the top of this chat
<pollyo> SSJ_GZ: Can elitehacker type apt-get install sun-java5*
<Filip^> elitehacker: Yes, we understood, but adept would've given you the correct java version. It just did for me
<elitehacker> nope 13 permissions denied
<Filip^> elitehacker: sudo apt-get install sun-java5*
<SSJ_GZ> pollyo: You forgot the sudo
<elitehacker> when i type in adept
<elitehacker> no ididnt
<pollyo> Filip^SSJ_GZ: Yes
<elitehacker> couldnt find package
<pollyo> elitehacker: In terminal try "sudo apt-get install sun-java5*
<soulrider> damn, he is still trying ot get it installed? =/
<elitehacker> i did no package
<elitehacker> yeah
<elitehacker> they tell me 8diff things
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> if you had read the links i gave you
<elitehacker> COUNLDNT FIND PACKAGE
<soulrider> youl would have gotten it installed already
<elitehacker> no
<elitehacker> cuz it doesnt work
<elitehacker> no java works on my pc idk why
<elitehacker> its cuz i use windows prb
<SSJ_GZ> How come frostwire isn't in the repos, anyway? It's Free Software, isn't it?
<soulrider> uhm..... no
<Filip^> SSJ_GZ: It is, I just installed it just to see what kind of problems come up. Actually, none came up
<elitehacker> so i tryed adpet get sun java5 and that didnt work
<Filip^> SSJ_GZ: Although it may be in the uni or multi
<elitehacker> does x-link kai work on linux?
<elitehacker> never mind that would be a headache to install x-link
<SSJ_GZ> Filip^: Odd - I have all the repos enabled, and apt-cache search frostwire turns up nothing.
<SSJ_GZ> Filip^: I'm using Dapper, though.
<Filip^> SSJ_GZ: I'm using feisty
<elitehacker> so i have a jre-.bin file but yet cant open it up
<Filip^> SSJ_GZ: Sorry, I meant to say Edgy
<SSJ_GZ> Filip^: Maybe that's why, then.
<SSJ_GZ> Filip^: Heh
<elitehacker> how do i install .bin files?
<elitehacker> terminal it wont use it it says no file or directory
<SSJ_GZ> elitehacker: What is the result of "ls *.bin"?
<elitehacker> whats that?
<elitehacker> i type in sudo ./
<von> how do u add a splashscreen??? i tried to add its in .rc extension
<von> but it just won't appear
<elitehacker> yeah i need java
<teke> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC of April, 1
<sorcerer> helo
<NightBird> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sorcerer> !killme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorcerer> :D
<mart81> why is it that my file permissions are changing when i remount my usbdisk?
<mrigns> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<aaroncampbell> is there a way to see WHAT package supplies a module?  I need libwfb
<mart81> aaroncampbell: apt-cache depends module?
<archangel_> I guess I should reinstall to upgrade
<archangel_> too many issues
<archangel_> kaffiene crashes on every dvd
<aaroncampbell> mart81: it says that libwfb isn't a package
<archangel_> composite manager crashes 2ice inless than a minute, so is therefor disables automaticaly
<lotusleaf> how do I stop ntpd from attempting a blacklisted ipv6 connection?
<jhutchins> !ipv6 | lotusleaf
<ubotu> lotusleaf: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, thx I already blacklisted ipv6 though
<jhutchins> lotusleaf: Applies to all services, not just web.
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, roger that && thx :)
<jhutchins> lotusleaf: You disabled the modules?
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, yes
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, my daemon.log is filling with attempts
<jhutchins> Let me link to my kubuntu box, hang on...
<Broxtor> I'm trying to get a Hauppage PVR350 tv card to work in kubuntu edgy, but it won't work. I've read that the module /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/ivtv/tuner.ko should be used, but instead /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/drivers/media/video/tuner.ko is used. Does anyone know how I can change that?
<von> !ksplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, ipv6 is disabled, I verified that
<von> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<lotusleaf> thx :)
<von> how do u change the splash screen for kde??? i mean i d/led one theme
<mart81> aaroncampbell: i dunno, apt-cache search does not find anything too. Maybe the package had another name in ubuntu? Just guessing.
<cs178_> aaroncampbell: trusting google it should be part of xorg-server
<von> but its in .rc format and the splash screen won't read
<jhutchins> lotusleaf: Which release?
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, feisty beta but applies to edgy as well
<pollyo> How do I know if compiz is working?
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, I asked in #ubuntu+1 no response
<jhutchins> lotusleaf: Ok, I don't have any such thing in my logs for Edgy.  Could you pastebin your /etc/ntp.conf?
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, ah, you know what? I see it's been updated (the wiki) from the last time I read it, the aliases bit wasn't mentioned before, I didn't follow that step
<pollyo> Under system Settings there is a Splash Screen option.
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, I'll consider this a problem solved and thank you now :)
<jhutchins> lotusleaf: Are you trying to run this as a server for other machines or just keeping your own time in sync?
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, it's just for a desktop box w/o a LAN
<jhutchins> lotusleaf: Cool, let me know if that doesn't fix it and we'll go after it further.
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, I'm sure the aliases bit will fix it
<lotusleaf> jhutchins, thanks, I appreciate your time and kindness ;)
<aabrahao> hi, Im trying to install kubuntu in vnware and the messager appears: screen init failed and tge ~$ appears. What I need to do to install it?
<archangel_> planing on a clean install of edgy....... does anyone NOT recommend the 64 bit version?
<archangel_> how are the memory config issues (if any)
<dwidmann> archangel_: I've had no issues with the 64-bit version
<aabrahao> hi, Im trying to install kubuntu in vmware and the messager appears: screen init failed and the ~$ appears. What I need to do to install it
<jhutchins> aabrahao: please try #vmware
<jhutchins> archangel_: The main issues seem to be with multimedia, the lack of 64bit codecs and such.
<jhutchins> archangel_: People have found work-arounds, particularly with the players that don't rely on external codecs.
<jhutchins> archangel_: If you're not dealing with heavy transcoding or huge files, there's no real need for the 64b extesions though.
<chalmer> HELP !! i keep getting this Error " 3030" when trying to partition my hdd to install for dual boot config. what does this mesn ?
<chalmer> HELP !! i keep getting this Error " 3030" when trying to partition my hdd to install for dual boot config. what does this mean ?
<archangel_> ohh, I was hoping for some slight speed increases
<chalmer> HELP !! i keep getting this Error " 3030" when trying to partition my hdd to install for dual boot config. what does this mean ?
<von> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Tm_T> chalmer: please don't repeat
<just-this-time> \o
<just-this-time> what is a dd command to backup mbr?
<just-this-time> split again??
<archangel_> I'm on a giabyte ga-k8nsc-939 capped with a 3400+ and 1 gig of samsung ram.
<dwidmann> <archangel_> ohh, I was hoping for some slight speed increases << they're there.
<archangel_> dual 250 gig drives
<Betzefer> any needs help ?
<anon32> nope :-)
<von> help how do u change the login theme in kubuntu?
<von> i can't find theme manager or what
<archangel_> this machine screems (compaired with M$ especially)
<dwidmann> archangel_: you might want to add more ram .... 64-bit takes more ram to run than 32-bit does.
<archangel_> ah, ok
<archangel_> I am about to sell my system and build another
<dwidmann> neato
<archangel_> I might just put the 32 bit back on here
<chalmer> HELP !! i keep getting this Error " 3030" when trying to partition my hdd to install for dual boot config. what does this mean ?
<anon32> anyone - can you have dual CPUs of different clock speeds?
<Betzefer> anon32
<Betzefer> i dont think so
<archangel_> I have never seen it done
<archangel_> nor tried
<Betzefer> i think u need the same clock time
<von> help how do u change the login theme in kubuntu?
<chalmer> HELP !! i keep getting this Error " 3030" when trying to partition my hdd to install for dual boot config. what does this mean ?
<anon32> Betzefer, k
<archangel_> system settings von
<knubbe> how do i exit crontab? <g>
<jhutchins> chalmer: WE heard you the first time.  Try entering the complete error in a google search.  Nobody here has an answer for you.
<anon32> knubbe, alt + q?
<just-this-time> why is kmid still a problem
<just-this-time> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<anon32> knubbe, oh wait, ctrl + x
<jhutchins> chalmer: You may get more useful error information by downloading and burning a dedicated qparted CD.
<knubbe> anon32: nope.
<jhutchins> just-this-time: Kernel issues with the alsa sound drivers.
<jhutchins> knubbe: crontab -e
<knubbe> anon32: i think its vi or vim. not pico.
<knubbe> jhutchins: yea, i got into the file, ive added my lines, but i dont know how to exit :)
<von> I know system settings but nothing there can be found to edit my login theme
<jhutchins> knubbe: esc, :wq <enter>
<knubbe> jhutchins: thanks
<lewix> how do I set up my screen saver
<anon32> huh, when I use crontab, it brings up nano
<anon32> lewix, ...preferences?
<jhutchins> lewix: Right click, configure desktop
<ctothej> i need a suggestion as to which ftp server to use. ive read that proftpd and pure-ftpd are good. which should i choose?
<knubbe> jhutchins: actually, that didnt work either :/
<ctothej> something simple though.
<jhutchins> knubbe: error, or just stuck?
<jhutchins> ctothej: Let me add to the confusion: vsftpd
<ctothej> jhutchins: you use that one?
<lewix> the screen saver on gnome are better
<knubbe> jhutchins: nothing happends. im not sure which editor it is. "Press CTRL-K for help" is the only clue
<ctothej> ftpd requirements for me are simple to set up and logging capability.
<neo_> Hey all just tried ubuntu 7 but it doesn't like my mouse, I still can't get sound blaster 16 to work on kubuntu or ubuntu...  UGHHHHH
<lewix> screen savers*
<neo_> Any suggestions
<just-this-time> mid was built in windows since windows 3.0 1993
<just-this-time> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<neo_> trouble with any sound doesn't see my sound card
<just-this-time> timidity is not in kubuntu and not in gnome
<knubbe> jhutchins: ah, "CTRL+K X"
<just-this-time> kmid geets functional only after installing timidity
<DarphBobo> usb storage is not detected.. i have 1gB kingston u3 pen drive.. and a western digital usb hard disk.. none of them is detected
<just-this-time> so default installations dont include mid . legalissues ?
<jhutchins> neo_: Feisty support is in #ubuntu+1, all flavors (x, edu, gnome).
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: Which release?
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, kubuntu edgy
<chijin> DarphBobo: my WD usb hdd is working just fine :-)
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, it worked fine b4.. but after a reinstalling kubuntu.. it doesn;t work
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: Clean install, 32b?
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, yes
<hyper_ch> hiho, anyone knows how I can rip a dvd into xvid and have multiple languages available?
<morvok_> has anyone used the Debian-Xen template?
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: tail -f /var/log/messages in a console, see what happens when you disconnect and reconnect.
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, no change
<dug> I have a question I was using dapper live cd, then downloaded the dvd version of edgy eft. While using dapper my wireless card worked fine, but upon switching to edgy and installing it my wireless care sees networks but will not connect it is a netgear wg511t. Im wondering where i can find information on how to fix this problem
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, i know it's not a hardware problem caz if i boot to winxp it works fine.. usb slot and the pen drive
<dennis_> dug, I don't realy know, but quite a lot of people have problems using their wireless card in edgy...maybe you better wait till the final release of feisty in two weeks....
<david_> dug: type the following into a terminal "sudo apt-get install linux-restrcited-modules"
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: what does uname -r say?
<DarphBobo> 2.6.17-11-generic
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, 2.6.17-11-generic
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: Yeah, that's what I've got.  2.6.20 is supposed to solve some USB storage issues...
<dug> i typed that in david
<just-this-time> !gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: You should be seeing the USB connect message though.
<just-this-time> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: do the lights on the drive blink at all?
<just-this-time> what is the factoid for intel 3d driver
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, the light works.. the power led.. how ever on first read the red led should blink.. but it does not after this reinstall
<just-this-time> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<just-this-time> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Hc\\> umm
<Hc\\> how can i install an .exe file t hats loaded?
<jhutchins> just-this-time: determine your exact chipset (lspci) and broaden your search to google.
<jhutchins> Hc\\: WHat's it supposed to be?
<Hc\\> drivers for my graphic card
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: Do you have a different set of USB ports (my PC has three sets of two)?
<jhutchins> Hc\\: Won't work.  An .exe file means that it's meant for windows.
<jhutchins> !ati | Hc\\
<ubotu> Hc\\: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, i got a Gigabyte-PLS3 MB.. it's got 4 ports on the back.. and m using the two front usb  too
<jhutchins> just-this-time: We don't seem to have anything on the intel 3d stuff yet.  I believe it uses aiglx.
<just-this-time> k jhutchins ty
<just-this-time> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<Hc\\> jhutchins file name is ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86.run
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: It's just that it doesn't seem to be detecting the connections at all.
<jhutchins> Hc\\: See the howto above and follow it step-by-step.
<Hc\\> k
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, yeah seems the case.. googleing also didn't give me a solution
<neil__> hey guys.. im running nvidia drivers, and I have a 7800GT.. it shows as direct rendering: enabled
<neil__> but 3d acceleration seems slow...
<neil__> ie glxgears for an example..
<DarphBobo> jhutchins, i'll boot to 2.6.17-10 and see if it works
<neil__> if direct rendering is enabled, is that a sign everything is fine? or could there be driver issues..
<jhutchins> DarphBobo: If you find a solution, please post it to the forums or somewhere.
<jhutchins> WEll, kubuntu has been booting on my old IBM 380Z laptop for a good fifteen minutes so far.  Looks like I'll be abandoning that plan.
<GreshP> Hi guys ... I had ubuntu installed, then added the kubuntu meta-package ... is there any difference between this approach and a straight kubuntu install?
<jhutchins> GreshP: Shouldn't be, except you have all of the gnome stuff installed, and some of the defaults will be to gnome packages instead of kde.
<abattoir> GreshP: installed 'kubuntu-desktop' ?
<GreshP> Ok. Yes that package then caused a mass of dependencies to install
<h0ax> hell i have downloaded a theme for kubuntu and its installed but i do not know were to activate the theme
<h0ax> hello*
<GreshP> Somehow after flicking to KDM I was getting screen lock ups, now back on GDM everything seems fine and KDE is working fine too
<GreshP> Any issues running GDM and KDE? Or will I be ok
<fdoving> GreshP: you won't get the kmenu -> logout -> reboot, hibernate, shutdown, etc. options. you'll only get 'logout'.
<dennis_> GreshP, not really...maybe if you only use one Gnope program its not really worth it having all the dependencies
<dennis_> Gnome
<fdoving> GreshP: and you won't get the kmenu -> switch user functionality.
<h0ax> hello i have downloaded a theme for kubuntu and its installed but i do not know were to activate the theme
<GreshP> Ok. I think I can live with those things. Many thanks guys
<GreshP> Feisty is awesome btw. Very impressed!
<dennis_> the beta is really stable
<rcmayor> Yes it is, just installed 7.04 the other day. Finally WPA Wireless works...
<rcmayor> now if I could get wine to run Full Tilt Poker I would be able to make through every day.
<GreshP> On my laptop I've found fiesty to be more stable than edgy. Suddenly bluetooth works!
<Contrast> Does anybody have any idea what the difference between two user accounts might be that's causing the screensaver to just turn the screen all black on one account and not the other?
<GreshP> and brightness and... and ... It's a great job
<h0ax> can anyone help ?
<Contrast> GreshP, did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<GreshP> I did an upgrade through Synaptic ... just left it running all night
<h0ax> sorry if anyone answered my question .... my internet died
<h0ax> but
<h0ax> i have downloaded a theme for kubuntu and its installed but i do not know were to activate the theme
<Contrast> GreshP, how long ago?
<GreshP> About two days on the laptop
<Contrast> Hmm
<M1AU> o/ can anyone tell me if there's an KDE option to change the name of my computer?
<Hc\\> lol
<M1AU> if there's no graphical option where can I change it?
<Hc\\> make sure that fglrx is not denied
<Hc\\> but it is
<Contrast> I put Edgy on my friend's computer about a month ago (their first Linux distro), and I'm trying to find out whether it's safe to upgrade them to Feisty yet. I know a lot of people had problems when upgrading from Dapper to Edgy.
<Hc\\> so how can i get it allowed?
<fdoving> M1AU: no graphical option as far as i know. you need to change it in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<M1AU> fdoving: thx alot!
<fdoving> M1AU: it's very very important that the hostname set in /etc/hostname matches the name in /etc/hosts
<M1AU> I see
<GreshP> Oh the upgrade was not so smooth, I did hit quite a few issues
<billytwowilly> lol. Feisty isn't out yet, so I wouldn't upgrade someone who isn't into beta testing until it's out for a couple weeks.
<just-this-time> how do I chk my xorg server version?
<fdoving> just-this-time: 'X -version' in a konsole.
<GreshP> Network starting loading loads of interfaces and timing out on boot up, vmware stopped working, cisco vpnclient stopped working
<just-this-time> fdoving: tyvm
<Contrast> billytwowilly: Bad wording on my part. I meant after it's officially released.
<billytwowilly> the party line will be it's safe to upgrade once it's released;)
<GreshP> Yeah I agree with billytwowilly.
<just-this-time> X Window System Version 7.1.1
<just-this-time> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/IntelGraphicsDriver?highlight=%28intel%29
<billytwowilly> I updated a week ago and it went fine. I'm having a problem with konqueror, but that's it. My location toolbar dissapears after I open a second konqueror window and doesn't come back.
<jhutchins> billytwowilly: Edgy will continue into Long Term Support, and is likely to be more stable for some time yet.  I wouldn't push a non-techie into the new version just for bells and whistles.
* billytwowilly hearts bells and whistles
<GreshP> For me, this fujitsu was having more issues with edgy than I now have with Feisty ... in fact I only have a problem with KDM and I'm having to use GDM right now
<Contrast> jhutchins: How do you mean? Edgy's not an LTS release.
<jhutchins> billytwowilly: If there's some critical app he needs, or critical hardware support, yeah.
<billytwowilly> hey, is feisty going to be supported long tern too, or will the LTS release be every couple releases?
<Contrast> I believe LTS releases only come once every three years.
<jhutchins> Contrast: We'll have to see what level of support it gets after Feisty comes along.  Part of it will be what percentage upgrade and what percentage stick with edgy.
<jhutchins> Won't matter at all if Feisty's official but everybody's still running edgy, for instance.
<Hc\\> damn
<Hc\\> i cant get it installed
<chalmer> GOD , lol i just lost my windows partition trying to do a frigg'n dual boot w/ kubuntu
<jsgotangco> what the current LTS needs is a re-spin :)
<[miles] > guys, which channel for kubuntu fesity beta Q's please?
<billytwowilly>  #kubuntu-devel I thinkl
<[miles] > thanks billytwowilly
<jhutchins> #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<[miles] > jhutchins: kubuntu also?
<jhutchins> [miles] : NOT devel
<jhutchins> [miles] : Yes, all flavors
<[miles] > ok, many thanks
<Contrast> [miles] : #ubuntu+1
<GreshP> miles you may also want to look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/84717
<Contrast> Oh, whoops
<enry> hi
<Yorokobi> huzzah! I got Beryl to work with feisty
<lewix> I want to install the flash plugin
<lewix> for konqueror
<Yorokobi> lewix, try gnash
<lewix> what's the procedure
<lewix> Yorokobi, gnash?
<chalmer> what format do i need to use for kubuntu "ext2" or "ext3" ?
<Yorokobi> chalmer, either
<jhutchins> chalmer: ext3 is preferred
<Yorokobi> ext3 is preferr ... ^^
<chalmer> ok
<jhutchins> chalmer: More reliable.  If absolute speed is necessary, ext2.
<Yorokobi> lewix, yep, gnash. A free Flash player. There's a browser plugin package as well
<chalmer> ext2 " it is
<lewix> Yorokobi, can you be more clear please
<Yorokobi> lewix, use synaptic/dselect/adept and search for gnash or klash
<chalmer> i left 60 gigs raw free on my hdd. will that b ok
<lewix> Yorokobi, can I do that on the command line?>
<chalmer> 4 tha install?
<Yorokobi> lewix, or you can install libflash-mozplugin, flashplugin-nonfree
<Yorokobi> lewix, you can apt-get those, yes
<jhutchins> !mp3 | lewix
<ubotu> lewix: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> chalmer: I'd think twice about ext3.  3 is 2 with journaling, much more likely to recover from a crash or shut-down.
<jhutchins> chalmer: If you loose power wiht ext2, recovery procedure is reformat, restore backup.
<Yorokobi> chalmer, jhutchins you can configure ext3 for speed comparable to ext2 but you loose some of the benefits of the default journaling
<chalmer> <jhutchins> so u prefer ext2?
<chalmer> <jhutchins> what ever works best is good enough 4 me
<jhutchins> chalmer: The speed difference is minute, only measurable in extreme benchmarks and heavy IO processing (rendering major video projects for commercial studios, etc.)
<chalmer> <jhutchins> so u say to go w/ ext2 for reliability in over all
<jhutchins> chalmer: No, ext3.
<chalmer> <jhutchins> ok ty
<GreshP> For best disk IO I use ext3 for all the 'safe' files and xfs for high speed on VMWare files, of which I have backups
<jhutchins> chalmer: ext3 essentially has a way to recover changes made but not written to the disk.
<chalmer> <jhutchins> k
<jhutchins> chalmer: I would use ext3 for all normal installations.
<Kubuntu> y'a un francias ici?
<chalmer> <jhutchins> k
<jhutchins> !fr | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chalmer> <jhutchins> yea im haveing to do a ghost restore , b/c i did tha partitions for kubuntu wrong and lost my windows partition
<just-this-time> \o again
<just-this-time> for the 1 time I have a VT technology equipped intel 965wh board
<jhutchins> chalmer: YAY!  You were smart and had a backup!
<just-this-time> and would like to try complete virtualization
<just-this-time> dual boot here
<chalmer> <jhutchins> :)
<just-this-time> anyone using VM  ( XEN, VMWARE MS Virtual ) with INTEl VT technology ?
<GT> do someone speak spanish?
<just-this-time> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<just-this-time> esta bien GT ?
<GT> kubuntu-es no responde
<just-this-time> y que le puedes hacer ?
<just-this-time> despiertalos
<GT> digo que nadie responden en #kubuntu-es
<GT> bueno, despertarelos
<GT> gracias igual
<just-this-time> now switch to english
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is it possible to get konqueror not to thumbnail the first frame of a movie, but instead one from the middle? (like Nautilus does)
<chalmer> <jhutchins> but this time when i deleted all the partition on my hdd useing windows install disk. i resized the 250 gig down to a 180 gig partition for windows and left tha 30 something gigs raw . free for kubuntu install
<just-this-time> where is session startup setup in kde pls ?
<jhutchins> chalmer: Make sure you do vfat, not ntfs on the windows part.
<jhutchins> just-this-time: What are you trying to configure?
<just-this-time> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy#head-793d6ee7eb031a42185b9a87913540d396e3f28f explains only gnome
<just-this-time> beryl
<GT> i've a tp-link wn321g usb and festy fawn beta
<GT> this wireless usb don't work
<just-this-time> I must restart X first I guess
<jhutchins> !beryl | just-this-time
<ubotu> just-this-time: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<just-this-time> bbl tyvm jhutchins
<just-this-time> exit
<jhutchins> GT: This may help:
<jhutchins> !wireless | GT
<ubotu> GT: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ceritus> can anyone help me get a midi file to play?
<GT> yes, i found the Ndiswrapper
<GT> but yesterday i take off bluetooth services
<chalmer> <jhutchins> gosh durn it.  ive already about done w/ the ghost restore and i did it n 180 gig NTFS and left the 30 gig partition raw
<jhutchins> chalmer: That's ok, ntfs support is pretty solid these days, ntfs-3g is supposed to be the way to go.
<chalmer> <jhutchins> so i need to go back and redo tha windows partition in vfat instead of ntfs?
<jhutchins> chalmer: You don't have to.
<chalmer> <jhutchins> lol
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is it possible to get konqueror not to thumbnail the first frame of a movie, but instead one from the middle? (like Nautilus does)
<chalmer> <jhutchins> u scared me
<jhutchins> chalmer: There are a very few NTFS versions that fail if written to by Linux.  Unfortunately, the only way to know is to loose all your data.
<GT> thanks a lot. its so hard for me speak english
<ceritus> can anyone help me get a midi file to play?
<jhutchins> chalmer: Since you have a backup, go ahead and use the Linux NTFS support.
<jhutchins> chalmer: If it doesn't work, restore to vfat.
<chalmer> <jhutchins> lol like i just did
<jhutchins> chalmer: Right, but chances are you won't have to.
<chalmer> <jhutchins> lol... hopefully this time kubuntu will reconize tha raw partition for tha install
<jhutchins> chalmer: Hope so.  I always seem to end up partitioning manually.  For one thing, I like all my space to be pooled except for swap.
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is it possible to get konqueror not to thumbnail the first frame of a movie, but instead one from the middle? (like Nautilus does)
<jhutchins> busfahrer: I'm sure it is, but you'd have to delve pretty far into konqueror.  I would see if anybody knows about it in #kde or #kde-devel
<ceritus> can anyone help me get a midi file to play?
<rockergurl> Hi, I installed some icons... I was wondering were do i put the file?
<tulio__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> ceritus: Check the above pages, particularly common-tasks-chap.html
<jhutchins> ceritus: Actually, better to start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<just-this-time> anyone posted succesfully to picasaweb.google.com from ubuntu ?
<rockergurl> Is there a icon folder that I put the new icon folder in?
<ceritus> thanks
<just-this-time> ceritus copy this >>  sudo apt-get install timidity
<rockergurl> ?
<ceritus> i've just used adept manager to install timidity
<lewix> I installed klash and I can't still see streaming videos
<jhutchins> lewix: Did you follow the procedures on the web pages we sent you to?
<lewix> no what was the website again, I just did what one of you told me too...go to adept find kash and install it
<jhutchins> rockergurl: Sorry, don't know.  There should be instrctions either in the file you downloaded or on the web site you got it from.
<jhutchins> !mp3 | lewix
<ubotu> lewix: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rockergurl> can anyone help me?
<Erunno> Hi all :) Quick question: How do I get rid of the bookmark toolbar permanently ? The "safe profile" menu entry is greyed out :-/
<mrigns> !ask | rockergurl
<ubotu> rockergurl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ceritus> thanx got it workin
<rockergurl> Ubotu: I've downloaded icons and I'm not sure where to put them
<rockergurl> mrigns:I've downlaoded icons and im not sure where to put them
<mrigns> are they packed?
<rockergurl> they're in a folder
<rockergurl> It downloads and theres a pack on my desktop
<rockergurl> tgz
<mrigns> u can add the tgz via the icon options
<rockergurl> how would i do this?
<mrigns> start the system settings
<The_Untiled> u can learn me how to format a ntfs to ext3??
<lavid> The_Untiled: do you want to FORMAT? or do you want to transfer your data?
<lavid> The_Untiled: because those are very, very different things
<nosrednaekim> did ya'll know that Microsoft just bought out Linspire?
<MrCr4cK> hello
<lavid> hahaha
<lewix> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<lavid> nosrednaekim: yeah, check the date
<The_Untiled> i want to eliminate the ntfs partition and trasform it in ext3 for hoem use...
<nosrednaekim> I already did....
<nosrednaekim> looks like you did too
<lavid> nosrednaekim: good, just making sure
<rockergurl> mrigns: Btw, Im in ubuntu.. where would I go after systems
<lewix> your link didnt help me man
<lavid> nosrednaekim: i like how all the /. articles are tagged OMGPONIES
<mrigns> rockergurl: so u use gnome? let me think. u can drag an drop the tgz in the theme manager
<mrigns> afair
<nosrednaekim> lavid: yeah...I I just died on the Google TiOS
<lavid> The_Untiled: well, you need to mount the ntfs drive in linux, and transfer the data to a spare drive, format the drive you want to convert and then move the data. that's the best way i know of... anyone have a better one?
<mrigns> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lewix> lol I didt it once and it was one simple command. now I don't know what do I have to install all thoses packages
<rockergurl> mrigns: theme manager?  theres a themes... i tryed doing that but nothing happened
<Mirrakor> Is it possible that someone insert his install cd, and can set up a ssh server, so that I can access it and do the text-mode-install from remote?
<mrigns> try asking in #ubuntu. i think they would know better using gnome
<mrigns> type /j #ubuntu
<Mirrakor> uhm, but I want to do it remote via ssh, so I don't need gnome at all
<rockergurl> Thank you!
<The_Untiled> i've alredy transferred file  from this partition but now I want to delete tis and format in ext3 but i don't know how...
<wilman> hey poeple
<mrigns> !hi | wilman
<ubotu> wilman: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wilman> i have a question about audacity, i want to record and playback at the same time but when i do that there is a big lagg in the sound. it hicks all the time. and when recording is done, nothing is recorded
<The_Untiled> i must to go...bye
<principo_> hallo??
<everble> does anyone know how to open a bin file?  I download a hugh file and it is a bin file.  Not executable
<lavid> everble: what does the output of "file YOURFILE.bin" give?
<brujo> the bin file does't open
<mrigns> everble: ./file
<brujo> it es execute,  $ chmod 755 <file>
<everble> how do i uncompress a bin file
<mrigns> you cant
<mrigns> its like a *.exe in windows
<everble> thanks mrigns
<mrigns> np
<lewix> lol
<lewix> I didn't do anything
<lewix> the kde wizard came to me
<lewix> and installed it
<josh__> o.o
<Mirrakor> kubuntu sets up a graphical environment before installing?
<nosrednaekim> Mirrakor: yes...kubuntu is a liveCD
<Mirrakor> cool, does it already set up stuff like network ?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<everble> how do i extract a cue file?
<nosrednaekim> so you can test it everything works
<Mirrakor> so it is possible to start an sshd?
<lewix> hehe
<lewix> I don't even know what package it installed but it works
<nosrednaekim> Mirrakor: it automatically runs the ssh client, but not the server
<Mirrakor> huh, what sense does this make?
<Mirrakor> where does this ssh client connect to?
<jado> @find finite element
<nosrednaekim> Mirrakor: to any ssh server
<lewix> how do I run the benchmark ?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, what package does include the kde header files?
<Mirrakor> nosrednaekim: but a ssh server is installed?
<brujo> Mirrakor, not by default
<Mirrakor> apt-get install sshd?
<Yorokobi> Mirrakor, agt-get install openssh-server
<kai> Software Question: whats the name of the Cd-imagging software?
<aaroncampbell> Is there a kubuntu Feisty equivalent to yum whatprovides modulename
<kai> its like daemon tools irght
<kai> Or doens any one know the names of cd imagginf software
<kai> I wanna make a copy of Marvel v Capcom and put it up on torrent
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, are you looking for something that will show you dependencies?
<aaroncampbell> I need a library (libwfb), and I want to know what package provides it
<aaroncampbell> It SEEMS like it would be in the xorg server (from what I can tell from Google), but I don't seem to have it
<philphoto> does the OS gain a "memory" of pages and applications that have been opened?  the reason i'm asking is that on first starting an app, it is very slow, but afterwards the apps or pages speed up much faster.
<wolferine> philphoto it depends on alot of things
<philphoto> well, I'm back to my computer being way slow.
<Filip^> aaroncampbell: could it be that the library is installed, but in the wrong location?
<wolferine> are you running lots of services?
<wolferine> how much RAM do you have
<philphoto> 3+ gb
<wolferine> and lots of services?
<wolferine> beryl?
<philphoto> nno beryl
<wolferine> and?
<aaroncampbell> Filip^: modprobe -l | grep -i wfb returns nothing, as does sudo locate libwfb
<philphoto> I don't knnow. I mean, I have the stock kubuntu desktop with a few extra apps installed
<wolferine> there is an optimization post in the forums, you can look for it in the Ubuntu Guide
<wolferine> but you can view your processes by typing 'sudo ps -A'
<wolferine> that will list all that are running
<SSJ_GZ> philphoto: Apps and many of the files they need are usually loaded into the system cache.  The cache is not fixed, though, and things will be unloaded if the kernel thinks that your RAM can be put to better use.
<neil__> Linux is using 1.5gb of my 2gb ram currently, running nothing
<neil__> quite shocked!
<philphoto> extras: gimpshop, xsane
<philphoto> well, either way my computer is still slow
<Yorokobi> philphoto, have you used top to see what is using your CPU time? What is your load average at ?
<EruditeH1rmit> hi, can anyone tell me what the name of the icon zoom effect when an icon is clicked is and what you need to make it work?
<philphoto> 335196k used
<Yorokobi> EruditeH1rmit, right click your panel, select Configure Panel ... click on Appearance and put a check mark on Enable icon mouseover effects
<chalmer> man....... i finally got kubuntu partition to do a daul boot w/ windows
<EruditeH1rmit> Yorokobi: not the panel effects, the effects when you say click an icon on the desktop. Is that controlled by the panel?
<chalmer> after 6 hours of head ache and fustration
<compilerwriter> congrats chalmer
<Yorokobi> EruditeH1rmit, ah, no. I'd have to look for that option
<compilerwriter> Now go have belt of your favourite double malt.
<chalmer> lol... yea now im ready to drink a tidy :)
<chalmer> im glad that i back-up my c:/ windows w/ ghost first. lol... b/c i did end up loseing my windows partition in tha process
<chalmer> i gave kubuntu 30 gig of space and tha swap 500 mb. does that sound correct?
<Yorokobi> chalmer, how much RAM do you have?
<chalmer> 512 dual channel
<h0ax> hello im trying to install a program on kubuntu and cam across with this error " configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Yorokobi> chalmer, Are you using Kubuntu as a desktop system? developer system? server?
<chalmer> desktop
<Yorokobi> chalmer, you should be okay
<chalmer> ty
<Yorokobi> h0ax, /lib/cpp is a newer version than the one expected by the configure script
<Yorokobi> (usually)
<h0ax> how do i fix the problem ?
<chalmer> it just ran to darn slow on my P3 computer .   so i did a dual boot with my speedy comp
<Yorokobi> h0ax, check the program's webpage/wiki/forums and find out which version it is expecting then install it from the repos and then re-link /lib/cpp to the older version (if that is what the problem is)
<chalmer> should run alot faster now
<chalmer> :)
<h0ax> trying to install superkaramba =/
<h0ax> you know any appz like it ?
<ubuntu_> hey guys
<Yorokobi> h0ax, sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<Yorokobi> there is no need to build it from source
<h0ax> Reading package lists... Done
<h0ax> Building dependency tree... Done
<h0ax> E: Couldn't find package superkaramba
<h0ax> h0ax@h0ax-laptop:~$
<aaroncampbell> Is there a kubuntu Feisty equivalent to yum whatprovides modulename
<aaroncampbell> I need a library (libwfb), and I want to know what package provides it
<Xcalibur> hey I have two HDD's, with windows installed on the biggesst one, can I install kubuntu on the other one, then use Grub to load either?
<Yorokobi> h0ax, do you have the universe repository enabled in your sources.list?
<h0ax> i dunno mate .... i dont know very much bout linux
<Xcalibur> ?
<Yorokobi> h0ax, do you use adept or synaptic for your package manager ?
<h0ax> adept
<Yorokobi> Xcalibur, if there's enough free/raw disk space on the other drive, yes.
<Xcalibur> it's a 7.34 GB, is that enough?
<Yorokobi> h0ax, 1 sec
<h0ax> ty
<Yorokobi> Xcalibur, is that the drive's total size or the amount of free/raw space remaining?
<Xcalibur> and will Grub allow me to load from either HDD?
<Filip^> Xcalibur: yes on all counts
<Xcalibur> ?
<Xcalibur> o
<Xcalibur> ok
<Yorokobi> h0ax, open adept, click on View then manage repositories
<Xcalibur> anything special I need to do, or wil this live CD have all those options selected for me?
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> in last ubuntu feisty update I lost sound
<Edulix> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<h0ax> all i got in veiw is "review changes"
<Edulix> that's my device
<Xcalibur> I'll brb
<Yorokobi> h0ax, did it ask for your sudo/root password before it started?
<h0ax> yeh
<Yorokobi> odd
<h0ax> hold on
<Yorokobi> heh, h0ax are you using edgy or feisty?
<h0ax> ummm dunno lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Edulix: #ubuntu+1 if you need hep with Feisty
<Yorokobi> h0ax, in Adept, try the menu option "Adept" and Manage repositories
<chalmer> <yorokobi> ?
<h0ax> not there mate
<chalmer> <yorokobi> ?
<Yorokobi> h0ax, okay ... I'm not familiar enough with adept ... how are your text editing skills ?
<Yorokobi> chalmer, yes?
<h0ax> naf mate
<Yorokobi> h0ax, well, hit Alt-F2 then type kdesu nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<chalmer> ok when tha grub shows tha os's to chose from to boot into. can i change the order of the loader to automaticly  boot into windows instead of ubuntu as default?
<h0ax> odd i did it then it asked for me pass ... then nothing came up
<Yorokobi> chalmer, probably but I've not tried it
<chalmer> <yorokobi> ok
<Yorokobi> h0ax, me too, when I tried it
<h0ax> =/
<Yorokobi> h0ax, do you have synaptic installed?
<h0ax> where would it be located ?
<Yorokobi> Kmenu -> System
<h0ax> ummm no i dont
<chalmer> Help !!  anyone ..ok when tha grub shows tha os's to chose from to boot into. can i change the order of the loader to automaticly  boot into windows instead of ubuntu as default?
<Yorokobi> !grub | chalmer
<ubotu> chalmer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Yorokobi> h0ax, try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list in konsole (or other terminal window)
<h0ax> im in but its empty
<Yorokobi> h0ax, it shouldn't be
<h0ax> it is =/
<Yorokobi> h0ax, Use Ctrl-X to exit nano, then 'cd /etc/apt' then us 'ls' to get a list of files
<h0ax> h0ax@h0ax-laptop:~$ cd /ect/apt
<h0ax> bash: cd: /ect/apt: No such file or directory
<Yorokobi> h0ax,  /etc not /ect
<h0ax> lol
<h0ax> my bad
<h0ax> h0ax@h0ax-laptop:/etc/apt$ ls
<h0ax> apt.conf    secring.gpg   sources.list.d  trusted.gpg
<h0ax> apt.conf.d  sources.list  trustdb.gpg     trusted.gpg~
<Yorokobi> h0ax, k, sudo nano sources.list
<Yorokobi> you can use the Tab key to auto-complete sources<tab>
<h0ax> got loadsa text
<h0ax> wat i do now :S
<w30> I have downloaded two dirrerent iso images of feisty kubuntu live-install dvd images but when I go to burn them I get an error that ithe image is too big for my blank dvd disks. I tried different brand disks and different iso's; still same.  Help?
<Yorokobi> h0ax, excellent. At the end of the lines that begin with deb and deb-src you should have "main restricted" anything else?
<h0ax> there is nothing else
<h0ax> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<h0ax> thats the last line
<Yorokobi> h0ax, I meant at the end of the lines.
<w30> My du -h command gives me 4.4 gig and the disk label says 4.7 gib
<Yorokobi> h0ax, alternatively, find the lines that have #deb and #deb-src that end with universe and multiverse and remove the #
<h0ax> ok done
<Yorokobi> w30, are you using a blank DVD+/-R? du should not return a value for a blank disc (so far as I know, I could be wrong :) )
<Yorokobi> h0ax, okay. Use Ctrl-X then Y to save and exit
<h0ax> ok
<Yorokobi> h0ax, you'll have to press Enter to save the file as well
<w30> Yorokobi: sorry du -h was done on the iso file, I did not make that clear.
<w30> my bad
<h0ax> done
<Yorokobi> at the prompt, type sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<Yorokobi> w30, what burning program are you using?
<h0ax> Fetched 3B in 0s (4B/s)
<h0ax> Reading package lists... Done
<h0ax> h0ax@h0ax-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<h0ax> Reading package lists... Done
<h0ax> Building dependency tree... Done
<h0ax> E: Couldn't find package superkaramba
<shanky-> I have a problem with kubuntu-edgy
<w30> Yorokobi: k3b, the kde one. I have had success in the past with the program for other dvd iso's
<shanky-> I can't start kde
<Yorokobi> h0ax, let me check the dapper packages to see if superkaramba is included
<h0ax> alright
<shanky-> the only error I have in /var/log/messages is
<shanky-> Apr  1 22:53:08 lolo-laptop kernel: [17180222.188000]  mtrr: 0xdc000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xdc000000,0x2000000
<w30> Yorokobi: every iso for feisty kubuntu seems to have a different md5sum, however they do match their respective md5sum text file on the download directory that each is in.
<Yorokobi> w30. not sure what to tell you ... try the CD maybe ?
<Yorokobi> It'll take me a while to d/l the DVD ISO and try it myself :)
<aaroncampbell> Is there a kubuntu Feisty equivalent to yum whatprovides modulename
<aaroncampbell> I need a library (libwfb), and I want to know what package provides it
<h0ax> Yorokobi: ya got em ?
<Yorokobi> h0ax, the package list takes a minute to load ... and superkaramba is part of the universe repo for dapper. You should be able to get it
<w30> Yorokobi: yep the cd works but I can only find install cds, not a live boot cd.
<h0ax> Yorokobi:  ill brb im gettin a bath  ... ill give ya a shout when im back
<Yorokobi> w30, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/kubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<Yorokobi> h0ax, if I'm still here, I'll be happy to help
<w30> Yorokobi: I never thought about a beta, thanks for the tip.
<Yorokobi> w30, feisty is *only* in beta
<w30> Yorokobi: Ha, try the google toilet tcp/ip connection while you are in there.
<Yorokobi> I'm not bathing, h0ax  is
<ubuntu_> hola
<w30> Yorokobi: great thanks
<w30> Yorokobi: opps bifocals splitting lines again, It's hell to get old. Hearing is helped by turning up the speakers. Hehe
<ubuntu_> alguien que hable espaol me puede ayudar con la instalacion de kubuntu?
<Yorokobi> !en | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Yorokobi> haha
<lavid> ubuntu_: entre en !kubuntu-es
<Yorokobi> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> gracias
<w30> Does dd if=/dev/hdc  of=mycdimage.iso create an iso that a burner can use for duplicating a disk?
<Yorokobi> ubuntu_, de nada
<Yorokobi> w30, it looks like it should work. if /dev/hdc is your CD/DVD drive
<w30> Yorokobi: yes
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all
<MetaBookfoziS> what can i do if my skype is very nasty
<MetaBookfoziS> it is nastier than a normal gtk application
<MetaBookfoziS> (as i know skype uses qt)
<MetaBookfoziS> i'm using feisty
<MetaBookfoziS> is there any idea
<MetaBookfoziS> ?
* w30 learned his Spanish from watching Speedy Gonzales cartoons
* MetaBookfoziS learned his English from watching #ubuntu ;)
<w30> "Arriba, Arriba"
<c1|freaky> whats a good file manager for KDE? (not konqueror)
<MetaBookfoziS> lamer/n00b - #debian
<MetaBookfoziS> :)
<MetaBookfoziS> c1|freaky >  try out krusader
<c1|freaky> thx ;D
<MetaBookfoziS> i'm really loves that: http://krusader.org
<MetaBookfoziS> but, if you have time, compile the latest (1.80-beta1)
<MetaBookfoziS> because that has _many_ usability improvements
<MetaBookfoziS> if you compile it, tell me, it need a work around to get ./configure run down.
<MetaBookfoziS> you can install 1.70 from repos, anyways...
<pagansmind> what to change kdesu to the new root password after i modified root password with the "passwd" command?
<Yorokobi> pagansmind, kdesu does not ask for the root password, it asks for your password
<Yorokobi> wait, I may be wrong ... checking ...
<h0ax> Yorokobi:  back :D
<Yorokobi> pagansmind, kdesu -s will cause it to forget passwords
<Yorokobi> wb h0ax
<h0ax> whats next then
<pagansmind> it seem to work ;) Thx very much!
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, have you looked at the ldd command for your libwfb question?
<Yorokobi> h0ax, let's take a look at your sources.list again. But first. go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<marcel> Arrrr!! Can someone tell me how to recover my settings - kde forgot them all without a obvious cause :/
<marcel> or where possible backups could be stored
<marcel> huh
<MeTa[AwAy] > marcel, start a konsole
<h0ax> browser is taking ages mmmmm
<MeTa[AwAy] > and type: df -h
<pagansmind> i installed kubuntu 7 .. i like it
<Yorokobi> h0ax, yep. Mine too
<Tanuva> MeTa[AwAy] : and that does what?
<MeTa[AwAy] > it prints how many fre space you have
<HT> hi, is baryl installed in Kubuntu 7.04N
<HT> ?
<MeTa[AwAy] > what you get is happens often if free disk space goes near 0
<MeTa[AwAy] > not near, if reaches 0:)
<Tanuva> theres enough free, the disk isnt even filled half
<lynx> ghhhhjjjjjjjjjjjjgjydfghfhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyygggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggguggykj
<Kansi> ?
<h0ax> right its loaded Yorokobi
<MeTa[AwAy] > If a program want's to modify it's settings, it deletes that, and rewrites. But if your disk is full, it can't rewrite because other programs fill it's space...
<Yorokobi> h0ax, after it loads, open konsole (or switch back to it) and 'cd /etc/apt' then 'cat sources.list' then highlight it all, copy & paste it to the webpage,then send me the link it creates
<Tanuva> I had that once before, now I would like to recover my settings, very tiring to have to set them all again
<MeTa[AwAy] > Tanuva >  then i dunno:) have you deleted  or hardly edited your .kde?:)
<Tanuva> the kernel modules for my pci-soundcard arent being loaded, too - VERY strange....
<Tanuva> no.
<Tanuva> didnt change anything
<MeTa[AwAy] > i don't know, but your settings is in your ~/.kde folder
<MeTa[AwAy] > so if you save that, you can restore next time:/
<Tanuva> maybe someone in #kde may help
<MeTa[AwAy] > and i recommend to save other folders starts with "." - thats setting folders [in your home] 
<MeTa[AwAy] > yes...
<Yorokobi> HT, yes. Beryl is included in the feisty repositories.
<h0ax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13402/
<HT> thanks Yorokobi
<MeTa[AwAy] > oh, topic, poweredby svgs!!! coooooooooooooool
<MeTa[AwAy] > i'm order some stickers fast:)
<h0ax> Yorokobi:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13402/
<meme4> hey folks... have a strange prob with ubuntu. It started with Firefox behaving oddly. So I restarted FF and it no longer had my profile. Then I rebooted. Now I cannot log in. Ubuntu no longer recognizes my login OR the admin login. Prior to this... nothing was modified (except a few security updates)
<Yorokobi> h0ax, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13404/
<Yorokobi> h0ax, the differences are the addition of the universe and multiverse to the standard repos.
<h0ax> i thought i saved it ... grrrr
<Yorokobi> h0ax, nope. Doesn't look like it.
<h0ax> right done
<MeTa[AwAy] > meme4 how many free space you have?:)
<Yorokobi> h0ax, okay. sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<h0ax> ok its installed
<meme4> Yorokobi: free space... not sure at this point but probably over 2 gb
<h0ax> were is it located mate
<Yorokobi> meme4, huh?
<Yorokobi> h0ax, it should be in the Kmenu ... somewhere :) I never use it
<meme4> Yorokobi: I am in Ubuntu live now... but I cannot mount my hard disk volumes.. read only access to /mnt or /media
<h0ax> thanks alot Yorokobi
<Yorokobi> np h0ax
<Yorokobi> meme4, I think that is by design
<meme4> Yorokobi: confirmed (via Gnome partition editor) all volumes are >2gb
<Yorokobi> meme4, were we chatting earlier? I'm afraid I need a some context for this conversation
<meme4> So how do I fix my ubuntu login problem? Any suggestions.  One moment Yorokobi.
<meme4> hey folks... have a strange prob with ubuntu. It started with Firefox behaving oddly. So I restarted FF and it no longer had my profile. Then I rebooted. Now I cannot log in. Ubuntu no longer recognizes my login OR the admin login. Prior to this... nothing was modified (except a few security updates)
<meme4> Yorokobi: is that enough context? lol
<Yorokobi> meme4, yeah ... but I'm not sure what to tell you. There are a load of possible reasons (ie, changing the keyboard layout)
<Yorokobi> ... for not being able to log in
<sinkorswim> i installed vim-full using adept package manager but it's not showing up in the applications list.. any idea how I can add it?
<Yorokobi> sinkorswim, use the kmenu editor to add gvim
<sinkorswim> Yorokobi: thanks. How can I just run vim or gvim? I tried typing vim and gvim in "run command..." but I get a taskbar entry that looks like it's going to load and then it just dissapears
<lewix> I need msn
<pagansmind> http://kopete.kde.org
<Yorokobi> sinkorswim, what happens when you run either from konsole ?
<sinkorswim> Yorokobi: they work fine
<Yorokobi> meme4, you could try booting from the Live CD using 'linux rescue' as the boot option then change the root password ...
<q_> lewix-try aMSN
<archangel_> why would kaffiene keep crashing on me when I try to play dvds
<lewix> q_, how do I install it?
<Yorokobi> kaffeine blows :) try xine or vlc
<pagansmind> kaffeine cant play wvm?
<Yorokobi> sinkorswim, dunno ... both work for me in the run dialog ... but I also have already added them to my menu
<pagansmind> wmv
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: I read the man on ldd (not much there), but I'm not sure how it would help with my libwfb issue
<lewix> what about gaim
<lewix> how do i install it
<sinkorswim> Yorokobi: thanks. I'll give it a try
<q_> lewix- in <Add/Remove application> search for aMSN
<Arwen> !wmv | pagansmind
<ubotu> pagansmind: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pagansmind> yhea
<pagansmind> thx
<calamari> hi
<calamari> [edgy]  when I use my scroll wheel on top of the pager, it switches desktops.  Can I disable this behavior?
<Lanken> my konqueror isn't working right
<Lanken> http://tinyurl.com/2jsrrt
<SSJ_GZ> calamari: Right click on the pager -> Configure Desktops
<SSJ_GZ> calamari: Uncheck the "Mousewheel blah blah" box
<h0ax> Yorokobi:  i just did ./configure to install GCC but i dunno what to do next
<calamari> I have done so
<SSJ_GZ> Lanken: lol
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, I think ldd is used to check binaries ( to see what libs they use)
<calamari> I think that mouse wheel selection is for something else.. if you scroll on the desktop
<Yorokobi> Gotta go for a bit. Sorry, h0ax et alii
<archangel_> I thought that kaffiene uses the xine engine
<nick1975> hello
<archangel_> xine-ui skinned front end  <-------     does that mean that its a stand alone player
<Arwen> no, that means it's a frontend to libxine with a skinned ui?
<archangel_> I have 5 options to d/l.  Which one do I choose?
<Arwen> archangel_, what are you looking for?
<nicoc_> hi ppl
<hyper_ch> anyone has used Avidemux yet?
<archangel_> anything that will play dvds, kaffiene quit on me
<HymnToLife> !anyone | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HymnToLife> archangel_, xine-ui wil play them, I peronnaly use KMPlayer as a frontend for both Xine and Mplayer
<nicoc_> im getting this error when i try to start kubuntu - 'Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init ' -
<nicoc_> any ideas??
<bill__k> what's the preferred window theme manager for kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> nicoc_, reinstall :p
<nicoc_> no thanks :d
<HymnToLife> you obviously did something rally bad
<HymnToLife> really*
<nicoc_> im in a mac intel.. it has been really hard
<bill__k> nicoc_: I got it running on my mac intel, you messed up your fstab, permissions, had a bad install disc, or rm'ed it
<Arwen> archangel_, VLC, mplayer
<archangel_> delete the file I just d/led?
<archangel_> xine-ui
<lewix> why kde doesnt come with firefox
<lewix> is konqueror that good
<bill__k> so, good window decorators for kubuntu? anyone have ideas/ a favorite?
<HymnToLife> lewix, why should it ?
<archangel_> no its not
<lewix> and also do all the plugins working on firefox can work on konqueror
<nicoc_> bill__k my problem was that i have mac os x and i want to keep it
<lewix> HymnToLife, why not then?
<lewix> archangel_, thanks
<HymnToLife> the KDE browser is Konqueror
<HymnToLife> so Kubuntu comes with Konqueror
<HymnToLife> period
<nicoc_> bill__k are you using grub??
<bill__k> nicoc_: same here, I dual boot.refit
<bill__k> no, grub is the worst
<bill__k> lilo is preferred
<nicoc_> can you help me reinstalling it?
<lewix> HymnToLife, ok, but what do you use?
<HymnToLife> firefox
<archangel_> Arwen: vlc is easy to install?
<bill__k> nioc_ have you seen the guides out there?, I really dont have time, gotta write a paper for tomorrow etc.
<Arwen> archangel_, apt-get install vlc :-)
<lewix> Firefox, why?
<nicoc_> yep, but is the 6th time that i have to reinstall it, i really need help :d
<HymnToLife> because it's the one I like best :)
<nicoc_> wich version did u install??
<lewix> HymnToLife, why do you like it best
<nicoc_> edgy?
<lewix> HymnToLife, what makes it better than firefox
<HymnToLife> I just told you I used Firefox :p
<lewix> HymnToLife, how do I install firefox
<bill__k> nicoc_: http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/ i've re-installed ubuntu/kubuntu many more times than that!
<HymnToLife> lewix, apt-get install firefow
<nicoc_> desktop cd?
<HymnToLife> forefox*
<HymnToLife> firefox* :/
<lewix> HymnToLife, so you dont use it anymore?
<archangel_> ah
<HymnToLife> lewix, use what ?
<lewix> firefox
<bill__k> nicoc_: I have the kubuntu dvd, but desktop cd should work.  Depends what guide you're following/ how you want to do it
<archangel_> ha, thanks Arwen
<bill__k> nicoc_: I gotta go, good luck
<HymnToLife> lewix, yes I do
<nicoc_> thanks bill, have a nice day :)
<HymnToLife> nicoc_, what's the problem ?
<lewix> I wonder why everybody uses that and they never say why
<HymnToLife> lewix, I use Firefox because I like it best, period
<lewix> what makes it better? (is it a difficult question
<HymnToLife> matter of tastes
<Arwen> lewix, uses what?
<lewix> firefox
<Arwen> Firefox? it's sweet... the extensions...
<archangel_> I was denied
<Arwen> archangel_, ?
<archangel_> how do I login as root
<Arwen> archangel_, use "sudo"
<HymnToLife> archangel_, you don't
<HymnToLife> !root | archangel_
<ubotu> archangel_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<archangel_> it didnt prompt me for a pw
<Arwen> syntax, "sudo <command>"
<eXistenZ> What is the location of the audio device if I want to stream my soundcard?
<nicoc_> im gonna try to reinstall kubuntu hymntolife
<Arwen> archangel_, at the command line, you only get asked for a pw if you manually invoke sudo
<Buddha|> I'm having trouble installing Xfce on Feisty Beta.  It installs, but when I try to log into it, it just returns me to the login screen.
<nicoc_> but i have some issues with partitioning my disk :d
<odla> i prefer to use konqueror when possible because it's quite a bit faster
<archangel_> ahh ok
<Arwen> odla, yeah, Firefox loads slower and the memory usage..
<nicoc_> safari rlz odla :P
<lewix> odla, but?
* HymnToLife has 2 GiB of RAM so doesn't care how much of it FF tooks
<HymnToLife> on slower systems, I usually install Gnome so I use Epiphany
<archangel_> ok, man this takes some getting used to
<archangel_> d/ling now
<odla> lewix: but what?
<Tm_T> Ormod: mooh
* dwidmann yawns
<lewix> odla, you try to use konqueror what you can. what makes that you cannot use konqueror
<lewix> when you download a *.bin where do you save it
<lewix> you install and get rid of it?
<lewix> ^^
<odla> lewix: oh...some websites don't work properly with konqueror but nearly all of them do
<odla> lewix: you can save a .bin anywhere
<odla> where you have premission
<Ormod> Hum, edgy->feisty upgrade broke sound on my T43, according to google it seems I'm not alone. Anyone else seen their alsa break with the upgrade?
<odla> i'd recommend making a /home/lewix/download folder
<odla> Ormod: have you run sudo alsaconf after?  maybe that fixes your problem?
<lewix> odla, thanks
<mario_> hola
<Ormod> odla: yeah I've done all the normal conf stuff, the device exists, it just doesn't output any sound at all.
<philphoto> ok folks, I'm having trouble running Wine.  frustrating
<odla> Ormod: alsamixer...make sure stuff isn't muted?
<Ormod> odla: yes and yes.
<odla> Ormod: thought i'd ask :D
<odla> Ormod: would have been a nice quick fix
<archangel_> Arwen: how do you play the dvd vlc? I keep getting an error
<odla> archangel_: you need to install libdvdcss2
<Arwen> archangel_, what error?
<odla> !tell archangel_ about libdvdcss2
<odla> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<archangel_> same website?
<Arwen> is it the encrypted DVD error? archangel_ http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<Arwen> not seveas repository..
<archangel_> this is confusing for a newbie
<archangel_> lol
<odla> Ormod: out of curiousity...3.5.6 or 3.5.5 were you on?
<Ormod> odla: 3.5.6 but doesn't matter, it's either libasound or kernel related.
<odla> Ormod: just wondering cause i'm thinking of upgrading too
<briancron> hello, I have a problem with USB in Kubuntu... I can use a USB port for media or my wireless connection... but if I take out the wireless to add some usbfiles it doesn't recognise the switch
<archangel_> Arwen: /media/cdrom0 is a folder, but a file was expected.
<odla> archangel_: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2-dev_1.2.9-1_i386.deb     <-- click on that link and download it
<Black_Cat> hello, i'm new to adept installation process, could someone please check are there libxine-extracodecs @ http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ (dapper / multiverse) ?
<odla> oh..
<briancron> unfortunately it's a Dell Laptop with 1 usb port
<Arwen> archangel_, play /dev/dvd
<odla> !info libxine-extracodecs
<pgraves> Hey Dwidmann :)
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<archangel_> ok
<Arwen> odla, that was the dev headers..
<odla> Black_Cat: yes they are in multiverse
<dwidmann> hi pgraves
<odla> oh crap...doh
<odla> archangel_: you don't want that
<odla> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb   <-- that's for encrypted dvds
<Kevlar_Soul> Can ANYONE help my friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398847
<tmg> Hi! My Network Settings are for some reason not applied at boottime. Disabling and then Enabling eth0 in the Network Settings starts the network fine. Any Idea?
* dwidmann clicks Kevlar_Souls link
<Black_Cat> odia: thanks, i know that, but i wasn't asking about it. i asked - can someone check are they uploaded there now? or maybe some kind of mirror-updating takes place?
<lewix> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin doesnt wok and what is fakeroot for
<Jarn> I installed tor the other day and now whenever I do anything with apt-get it tries to restart tor and, of course, errors since it's already running.
<pgraves> So my Ubuntu Software raid setup..... *WAS* loaded & working... but I wanted to "simulate" a hardware failure to ensure that the redundancy was functioning. So, I shut the system down, unplugged one of the hard drives (Remember it had 2 raidded hard drives) and turned the system on............ I havent been able to get it to boot since... I even re-plugged the other hard drive (and even reinstalled/repartitioned the whole thing)...
<archangel_> play/dev/dvd    <---- where do I type that?
<odla> Black_Cat: i386?
<pgraves> @DWIDMANN
<Black_Cat> yes
<odla> Black_Cat: i'm looking right now
<Lewix> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin
<Lewix> what's the similar command for kubuntu
<Lewix> and what does fakeroot do
<jhutchins> archangel_: I don't think you do.
<dwidmann> pgraves: ouch
<Black_Cat> thanks
* dwidmann fires up google
<archangel_> lol,  I just want ot play dvds
<archangel_> thats all
<jhutchins> Arwen: Did you read that site on how to play dvd's?
<Arwen> jhutchins, ??
<jhutchins> !dvd | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<odla> Black_Cat: it's there
<Arwen> I know how to play DVDs thank you, don't ever ubotu me
<archangel_> I ahve been on here for 3 to 4 hours (off and on) today
<odla> brb
<Lewix> gosh
<Arwen> archangel_, in vlc, go to file -> play disc -> type=dvd,file=/dev/dvd"
<archangel_> ok cool
<archangel_> thank you
<archangel_> I'm VERY new
<archangel_> almost retard like
<pgraves> I think what I want to try doing at this point is try re-installing the whole thing, this time not RAIding the /boot partition and see what happens.... BUT, once the OS is loaded, I then image the /boot partition so that the mirror will be complete (I dont plan on upgrading my kernel anytime soon, so /boot wont be changing)
<Arwen> archangel_, I assume you installed the libvdcss2?
<pgraves> It just seems like I shouldnt have to do this
<Arwen> libdvdcss2*
<archangel_> no idea how
<dwidmann> pgraves, fire up the live cd, and install mdadm, lets see if you can still access the things, should be able to, and if so, lets fix it
<kai_> How can I switch channles?
<Arwen> archangel_, http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb - download and install that
<kai_> Does this client work like the windows one?
<Black_Cat> odla: and the following string should gain access to it, right? "deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<Arwen> otherwise your DVDs will fail
<pgraves> Does Ubuntu 6.10-Alternate also run as a Live CD or do I have to run the Ubuntu-6.10 Desktop disk?
<Black_Cat> or am i doing something wrong so i can't see it in filtering results?
<dwidmann> pgraves, erm, nope
<pgraves> nope to which one dwidmann?
<Kevlar_Soul> Can ANYONE help my friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398847
<dwidmann> it'd have to be the desktop disk .... I personally use the dvd anymore, functions as both of those, plus it also has the oem, text only install, etc. All the goodies
<archangel_> I get 2 errors while opening your link
<pgraves> Your friend is doomed Kevlar
<dwidmann> Kevlar_Soul: looks like the most recent apply to that post had an answer
<archangel_> could not start a subprocess
<Jarn> I installed tor the other day and now whenever I do anything with apt-get it tries to start tor and, of course, errors since it's already running.
<Kevlar_Soul> dwidmann:  no success
<archangel_> and.... an error accurred while tyrying to open the archive
<Black_Cat> odla: and the following string should gain access to it, right? "deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<Black_Cat> or am i doing something wrong so i can't see it in filtering results?
<pgraves> You know, this problem almost makes me want to pay for the Canonical Ubuntu Phone Support option
<calamari> when I type an apostrophe, it combines with the next letter.. how do I fix this?
<odla> Black_Cat: yeah it should...did you run sudo apt-get update before trying to install libxine-extracodecs?
<Arwen> archangel_, huh? it works here
<pgraves> Dwidmann: Live CD is now running... what did you want me to run?
<odla> pgraves: what's your problem?
<Arwen> archangel_, if konqueror is failing it for you, archangel_, wget the url
<dwidmann> pgraves, pull up konsole, run "sudo apt-get install mdadm"
<archangel_> how do you wget the url?
<Black_Cat> odia: well, i did that by GUI adept
<briancron> Is Mepis a good place to look if a question isn't answered in here?
<calamari> fixed.. bad keyboard layout setting apparently
<archangel_> it opens up in Ark
<HymnToLife> briancron, no
<Black_Cat> i had 900+ pieces of soft, now it's above 18000 :)
<odla> Black_Cat: i have no idea why it's not working then...try it from a terminal...open konsole and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<dwidmann> pgraves: next step, using the instructions founder here: http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO-5.html, reassemble the ?5? raidsets by editing the raidtab file .....
<Black_Cat> ok, but will it download all the releases description list again if there were no refresh?
<archangel_> ok got it
<odla> Black_Cat: yeah it will ...
<Lewix> make-jpkg
<Lewix> doesnt work
<odla> Black_Cat: or you can run apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs
<Arwen> archangel_, once you download the file, install it using "sudo dpkg -i <package>"
<archangel_> installed
<odla> Black_Cat: if it appears there then you can just run "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<Arwen> archangel_, ok, now go play your DVD :-)
<archangel_> oh, I right clicked it and selected install package
<archangel_> is that the same thing?
<Lewix> Arwen, where you talking to me
<odla> archangel_: yes
<Arwen> archangel_, yeah
<archangel_> cool
<Lewix> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin
<Lewix> doesnt work
<Arwen> Lewix, nope :-\
<Chemicalvamp> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package
<odla> Lewix: why not just install java?
<Lewix> make-jpkg: no found
<archangel_> now I hit play and then it tries and stops
<Black_Cat> okay, i'll give it a try...
<Lewix> odla, im following a guideline here
<Arwen> archangel_, ...........................
<archangel_> it may not have a good path
<archangel_> lol, sorry
<Lewix> it does have a good pa
<Lewix> path
<Arwen> archangel_, yeah... let's see, do you know what device your DVD drive is?
<odla> Lewix: are you running edgy?  cause if you are you can just apt-get install it
<Lewix> odla, I am
<archangel_> I can find out
<odla> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<Arwen> archangel_, please do
<Lewix> im installing jRE 6
<odla> why do you need jre 6...do you do development?
<odla> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 6174 kB, installed size 14144 kB
<Lewix> no
<Black_Cat> odla: no response for apt-cache search, that means "no"?
<odla> Lewix: it's available in edgy-backports
<Arwen> odla, j2re6 is backwards compatible to j2re5... j2re5 is dead
<archangel_> location: media (system)
<archangel_> no exactly an address is it?
<odla> Black_Cat: you can install java6 via edgy-backports
<gravespk> Back - Had to reconnect network wires, router wasnt plugged in (had to get fileserver online)
<odla> Black_Cat: paste your sources.list
<Lewix> dman
<Lewix> i as following a guideline
<Lewix> now im all confused
<odla> Lewix: it's just more work to do it that way...that was before java became "free"
<Arwen> archangel_, no... do you know if your DVD player is IDE or SATA?
<odla> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<enry> goodnoght
<Daisuke_Ido> my dvd player's either composite or component, depending on what cables i use, i dunno what you're talking about... "IDE", "SATA"...
<Daisuke_Ido> >_>
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, ....
<archangel_> IDE
<Lewix> odla, ah ok
<Arwen> archangel_, is your hard drive IDE or SATA?
<Lewix> odla, so what should I do
<odla> Lewix: i would enable edgy-backports in your sources.list via adept or editing it by hand and then install sun-java6-jre
<gravespk> LOL WTF... Im in this room THREE TIMES?
<archangel_> IDE as well
<Daisuke_Ido> morning, Arwen (or some diurnal time period)
<gravespk> <-- gravespk, pgraves, pgraves__
<gravespk> how the FSCK did that happen?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, afternoon :-\
<Arwen> gravespk, it's called ghosts, nothing special
<Arwen> just means your wifi sucks ass
<gravespk> Dwidmann: Ok, I've got the livecd loaded and installed mdadm....?
<Lewix> odla, I think it's edited, now how to i install it
<Lewix> what shoul di type in the cmd
<dwidmann> right, now's the hard part gravespk
<odla> Lewix: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Arwen> archangel_, ok, play /dev/hdb in the "open disc" part of VLC
<gravespk> Putting the square peg into the round whole?
<Arwen> archangel_, and make sure you choose "DVD" as your disc type
<odla> Lewix: or sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin  ... i believe ... if you just want the browser plugin
<dwidmann> reassembling the raid ... it's more or less done manually, which is always fun. THe instructions here didn't look too bad - http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO-5.html
<odla> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<odla> Lewix: or sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin  < --- IF YOU WANT THE PLUGIN
<archangel_> ok
<gravespk> Dwidmann: When I was installing... I did technically take one assumption........ when I created the partition for /boot one of the options listed was "Bootable Flag", I set this to "On", was this correct?
<Black_Cat> odla: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13416/
<dwidmann> gravespk: in my experience it never mattered. Sometimes I turn it on and sometimes I don't. Might be some sort of legacy option, or perhaps something recognized by other bootloaders and/or operating systems
<odla> Black_Cat: yeah that looks good...i guess you need to refresh your cache by running sudo apt-get update and then run sudo apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs to make sure it's there
<gravespk> Well, keep in mind the problem Im having is that the system isnt booting, almost like its not finding something bootable... can that option cause any harm?
<Lewix> odla, actually I had already installed it, is it bad If I type in intall again
<dwidmann> gravespk: as far as I know, no
<archangel_> Arwen: I hit play and the player closes
<odla> Lewix: no it should be a problem...as long as your install it via apt-get
<dwidmann> grub seems to boot whatever partition you tell it to, however, it seems to be having trouble finding either the root or boot partition
<Black_Cat> odla: thank you, i'm starting it now.
<odla> Lewix: shouldn't be a problem
<Arwen> archangel_, ...oh well....
<Arwen> I give up
<archangel_> the address to my dvd is /dev/hdc
<odla> Black_Cat: good luck
<Lewix> odla, so now im done?
<wolferine> need a hand setting up my Logitech Quickcam STX (ID 046d:08f5), anyone have any great ideas, its plugged in, and when I start  camorama, I get 'Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)', and in /dev, this is no /video*
<Chemicalvamp> is it possible to install a .msi?
<gravespk> Dwidmann: What should I do to fix this? Im confused about the instructions you gave me. They seem to be for creating a RAID, but the RAID already exists, its just not bootable
<odla> Lewix: i believe so...go to a java website with firefox or konqueror
<Arwen> archangel_, that makes more sense.... you have multiple hard drives? or multiple cd drves?
<archangel_> at least that is what k3b tells me, and its flawless
<odla> Lewix: if the plugin comes in your golden
<Dasnipa`> archangel_, lol is that some kinda joke?
<Lewix> odla, brb im going to eat
<Ormod> Hmm, found an forum post with a tip that helped my sound problems, needed to turn off both my line/headphone jack sense -> sound started working. Still it's a regression.
<archangel_> I'm too dumb to joke, man
<odla> yeah i need to reboot...brb
<Arwen> archangel_, ...start vlc from konsole so that you can see why it crashes and try to play /dev/hdc
<archangel_> no just one drive each
<Dasnipa`> archangel_, k3b is _far_ from flawless
<dwidmann> gravespk: yeah, this is just so you can mount the partitions from the livecd really, and then perchance fix things if necessary
<archangel_> I never have any probs with it
<gravespk> kk.... tell me what youd like me to do
<Black_Cat> odia: http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz - loading failure, error code 1
<Dasnipa`> archangel_, just cuz youve never had probs doesnt mean its flaw free
<archangel_> ok
<dwidmann> Dasnipa`: k3b 1.0 has me surprised in that respect
<wolferine> archangel_, what seems to be the issue, something with VLC?
<archangel_> get technical with a newbie
<bill> I was running a new install Kubuntu 6.10, and I was able to write partition tables manually to my compact flash card
<archangel_> go ahead
<archangel_> you will get real board real quick
<bill> now that I updated everything through adept, I can't write the partition tables
<archangel_> :o)
<BluesKaj> archangel_, telling ppl that your stuff works without saying how is no help to anyone
<bill> actually, I dont think it is even mounting my flash card anymore
<dwidmann> bill, one way to find out if it is
<Jungler> one quick question plz. Is Kubuntu all the same with Ubuntu except for the KDE thing? I mean, as i am a newbbie, should i check on guides for Ubuntu? If i follow them, will it do the trick ?
<BluesKaj> youtube
<Dasnipa`> Jungler, yes kubuntu and ubuntu are the same except for the WM
<wolferine> Jungler, K == KDE and U = Gnome
<BluesKaj> youtube is flash
<archangel_> it was a response not a tech help
<dwidmann> bill: plug it in, then look at /var/log/dmesg
<Jungler> :)
<wolferine> so you will get alot of Gnome-packages in U and KDE-packages in K
<archangel_> sheesh
<BluesKaj> not a helpful response tho
<Jungler> thnx
<wolferine> np
<wolferine> anyone want to help with the webcam now?
<gravespk> Dwidmann: what shall I do?>
<posingaspopular> if you want you can just do a /ignore, if its that big of a deal
<archangel_> nothing happens after  play /dev/hdc    did I type it wrong?
<dwidmann> gravespk: well, option one is to redo it all with the installation disk, option two is to rebuild it manually on the livecd and try to find out the source of the problem ..... option 2 is probably the hardway, but is theoretically faster
<wolferine> archangel_, what are you trying to do?
<archangel_> play a goofy dvd
<wolferine> ok, so you have the DVD in your drive?
<Arwen> archangel_, again, play it in VLC.....
<Black_Cat> odla: maybe i should try another multiverse, not russian? any advice about the url?
<archangel_> no one knows why I cant play dvds (me being a newbie isnt helping matters)
<dwidmann> archangel_: do you get an error, if so, what?
<wolferine> archangel_, not answering questions is the only thing holding you back
<wolferine> archangel_,  so you have the DVD in your drive?
* Arwen gives up - god, support nightmares..
<archangel_> arwen has alot of patience I comend you man!    :o)
<archangel_> dvd is in drive
<wolferine> archangel_, do you have vlc installed?
<bill> dwidmann: it doesn't even change
<archangel_> the add. is /dev/hdc
<Black_Cat> archangel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - did you check it?
<wolferine> archangel_, yes or no works fine for me
<archangel_> yes I do
<archangel_> ok
<wolferine> ok, open VLC
<dwidmann> bill, try a different port? or perhaps try *gasp* rebooting?
<archangel_> ok
<bill> I've tried rebooting already
<archangel_> open
<wolferine> archangel_,  press ctrl-d
<bill> and the same port was working yesterday
<odla> Black_Cat: there's lots of mirrors...maybe try one in china, taiwan, japan, or korea?  are you closer to europe?
<bill> and changing USB ports doesn't help
<wolferine> archangel_, then the "Open" window appears
<bill> *and the same card reader was
<archangel_> yes
<wolferine> archangel_, confirm you see it
<wolferine> k
<bill> its the onyl CF reader I have
<archangel_> I see it
<wolferine> archangel_, does the DVD have menus?
<dwidmann> bill, that's odd
<archangel_> yes
<wolferine> archangel_, ok, then click OK
<dwidmann> bill, can you get it to read when running from the live cd?
<bill> lol yeah
<archangel_> done
<Black_Cat> odla: it's the very west of russia, so poland or germany for exampe suits good
<wolferine> archangel_, is it playing?
<dwidmann> might be an issue with upgrades you've done since you installed then
<archangel_> no
<odla> Black_Cat: ok...i'll find you one
<wolferine> archangel_, is there an error?
<odla> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<archangel_> I just clicked ok in the menu
<odla> !mirror
<bill> and very frustrating....I need to write some partition tables to my palm lifedrive CF to fix the OS, and I have to leave in half an hour
<archangel_> does that play the dvd too?
<wolferine> archangel_, yes or no works MUCH better
<wolferine> archangel_, is there an error?
<archangel_> no
<gravespk> dwidmann, can I talk to you in private?
<wolferine> ok, google this --> Ubuntu guide
<dwidmann> gravespk: you can (and you may :P)
<wolferine> archangel_, in the guide, there are instructions on playing DVDs in Ubuntu, which should also work for kubuntu
<bill> well, I thought maybe it might be the upgrades...it's funny, because before it would let me access the disk in Konsole, but not in anything else....so I upgraded in hopes of fixing it
<archangel_> ok, thanx wolf
<Jungler> sorry to become annoying, but on second thought i still have a question. You told me before that Ubuntu= Gnome and Kubuntu=KDE. How can this affect let's say the way one installs multimedia codecs? are there cases where installations or making-ones-way-around is the same in {K,U}buntu? Are there any opposite cases?
<wolferine> archangel_, np, good luck
<archangel_> thanks
<Ind[y] > My system suddenly is *very* slow (it responds/reacts slow to my commands/actions). Why? Any help, please?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jungler: absolutely no difference
<wolferine> Jungler, you can use the ubuntu guide (google it) for setting up your system
<Jungler> Daisuke_Ido: thnx :)
<wolferine> Ind[y] , how much RAM?
<Daisuke_Ido> the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop environment, the underlying OS is the same.
<Ind[y] > wolferine: 512
<Jungler> wolferine: have done it already, thats why i am asking
<odla> Black_Cat: deb http://debian.charite.de/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<wolferine> Ind[y] , using Beryl?
<Ind[y] > wolferine: It wasn't so slow till my last boot.
<Ind[y] > wolferine: no
<dwidmann> bill, it's hard saying which upgrade did it, it could have been the kernel, switching kernels would be your best bet, but that's still not 100%, could have been any of the hardware related libraries. I think your best bet i f you're in a hurry is to do what you can from the livecd
<odla> Black_Cat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive   <-- or you can select one
<Black_Cat> odla: thanks again, i'll check it
<wolferine> Ind[y] , have you changed any settings (requiring a reboot or not) ?
<bill> lol, ok
<bill> I need a new computer
<KaiSVK> hi all, I am new around here. I am trying Feisty Beta and I have a problem installing drivers for my GeForce 7300 Go with 2.6.20.13 generic kernel. Is this some known bug or am I doing something wrong ?
<Ind[y] > wolferine: no
<Jungler> bill everyone does :D
<dwidmann> Jungler: I don't, not really anyway. Granted, I wouldn't refuse one if offered :P
<wolferine> Ind[y] , so on your last two logins, you changed no software/hardware, that would affect performance?
<Jungler> dwidmann: that's the spirit !!!
<Ind[y] > wolferine: installed some packages
<Daisuke_Ido> KaiSVK: what exactly is the problem, are you installing fron repositories or from the installer from nvidia's site?
<dwidmann> The bleeding edge of yesterday is still the pretty-good of today ...
<wolferine> Ind[y] , well, something you installed (which could be anything) could affect your performance
<Daisuke_Ido> that wasn't vague at all
<wolferine> if you want, check over your running processes, sudo ps -A
<Ind[y] > wolferine: I installed apache, php, mysql, and svn
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<KaiSVK> Daisuke_Ido: I am doing the install from the repos ... problem is after nvidia-glx-config enable command and restarting kdm, the kdm won't come up
<wolferine> KaiSVK, you get the latest nvidia drivers?
<sorush20> !panic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> still wanting assistance with my Logitech webcam btw....
<KaiSVK> wolferine: don't undertand ... when I am installing from repos arent they the latest drivers ?
<dwidmann> !nvidia9 | wolferine KaiSVK
<ubotu> wolferine KaiSVK: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<Black_Cat> not necessarily
<wolferine> KaiSVK, consult the ubuntu guide, do a search on nvidia, looking for "installing latest"
<Jungler> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolferine> its straightforward
<MetaMorfoziS> Hey folks, i have created a wallpaper using the poweredby stickers, if anyone interested: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Powered+By+Kubuntu?content=55552 :)
<wolferine> !webcam | wolferine
<carutsu> hello
<carutsu> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sorush20> how do I fix a kernel panic
<dwidmann> gravespk: you still there ... I guess I should have mentioned, seeing as you're on your third nick now, you can only send queries (PMs) on this network (freenode) if you use a registered nick
<dennis_> MetaMorfoziS: nice work, it's classy
<MetaMorfoziS> thx:)
<dwidmann> MetaMorfoziS: I don't like the orange, but that's just me ...
<MetaMorfoziS> feel fre to edit that to any colour... http://inkscape.org:)
<MetaMorfoziS> btw it's not a complicated image contains only 4-5 gradients not more...
<carutsu> orange? in what OOo? is a little weird
<carutsu> xD
<MetaMorfoziS> OOo?
<tidiman07> hey guys, is there a way i can see and log commands output at the same time?
<leiar_> I'm not able to record voice in audacity. I use Kubbuntu daper drake. Any suggestions?
<gravespk> Oh
<gravespk> I guess I should stop waiting for a PM reply then
<MetaMorfoziS> leiar_ > in kmix, have you enabled your microphone?
<just-this-time> need someone who uses f-spot and posts to picasaweb.google.com
<leiar_> MetaMorfoziS: yes
<leiar_> The mic works
<gravespk> Dwidmann: As I had tried to say...... Skim http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15605.html real quick if you could
<Jungler> another one ... i own an ATI Radeon 9000 ... what am i gonna need with drivers etc? in the ubuntu site it states "The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher, or it is in the X series (e.g. X300), or it has TV-Out capability. The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 8500." and at the x.org site it states that "The radeon driver supports PCI and AGP video cards based on the following ATI chips ... RV250
<Jungler>     Radeon 9000PRO/9000, M9
<MetaMorfoziS> then i dunno.
<just-this-time> now on kde and f-spot needs some keyring to post to picasaweb.google.com
<just-this-time> anyone familiar with that ?
<dwidmann> gravespk: am doing now
<dennis_> MetaMorfiziS, is Inkscape dificult to work with? compared with krita?
<Black_Cat> btw, if i download anything thru adept or apt-get, where is it saved so i could use it after system reinstall with no need to download again?
<LjL> Black_Cat: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<just-this-time> AH Gnome-keyring-manager needs the gnomekeyring daemon
<just-this-time> so does f-spot
<Black_Cat> LjL: thank you.
<just-this-time> so how do I start gnome-keyring-daemon
<Jungler> anyone about the ATI post just some posts before ?
<leiar_> Any experts on sound? I can't get my mic to record sound, not in xvidcap nor in audacity
<dwidmann> gravespk: Yeah, looks fairly informative ... What's your plan of action?
<dwidmann> leiar_: I'm no expert, but I've had luck before doing it in krec
<carutsu> leiar_ i'm far away from being an expert but did you check the volume in, say, Kmix
<dwidmann> gravespk: oh, and that thread looks really old now that I look at it. It's possible that parts of it could be out of date ..
<Chemicalvamp> whats the command for installing eclipse?
<Chemicalvamp> is there an apt-get install?
<gravespk> \
<tidiman07> anybody? view and log command output at same time?
<gravespk> I would love a better solution/answer than that thread, but according to it, I can'
<gravespk> cant* do a softwar raid on my /boot
<leiar_> dwidmann: krec, do I have to install it? Since it doesn't work in xvidcap, I guess there is an issue with the system?
<leiar_> carutsu: the volume is ok :-)
<dwidmann> leiar_: I don't know, that's possible too
<dwidmann> worth a try anyway leiar_, and yes, you would have to install krec before you could use it ...
<hansen> tidiman07: man tee
<carutsu> leiar_ ok, i had a similar problem with my sound but it was because i changed the output channel and it was going to the input channel insted, ver weird! xD!
<dwidmann> gravespk: Well, unless you're willing to shell out cash for a hardware raid controller that is
<gravespk> OOOH: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID
<gravespk> Dwidmann: Look at that link and specifically look for the first paragraph under the heading "Installing Grub onto both MBRs"
<tidiman07> hansen: thanx
<hansen> yw
<dwidmann> gravespk: okay
<neil__> hey guys, how do i know if im using xgl or aiglx?
<leiar_> dwidmann: installed krec. The button for record is passive (?) unable to activate. Don't find the word...
<dwidmann> hmm, i'm not sure why it won't let you click it, maybe you need to configure it first leiar_
<leiar_> carutsu: Haven't changed any settings..
<Jungler> !ati 9000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati 9000 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jungler> !radeon 9000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon 9000 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> how do I fix kernel panic
<dwidmann> gravespk: you can probably run the grub commands from the livecd, if you're interested
<leiar_> dwidmann: do you know how to troublleshoot this? I'm in charge for the computers at three schools. Converted from Microsoft to Linux, and want to make some instruction videos with xvidcap. But am not able to record sound..
<dwidmann> leiar_: not really, I don't really play with sound very much.
<dwidmann> (half the reason for that being that I forgot to connect it when I built the computer and haven't felt like bringing my computer down just for that ...)
<Jarn> How does the /etc/hosts file work? I added the line "localhost ubuntuforums.org" thinking that ubuntuforums.org would redirect me to localhost. No such luck. I tried it the other way around, too, and it was a no go. Do I have to reset something?
<Jarn> For changes to take affect?
<leiar_> Ok, dwidman, thanks anyway...anybode else then, who can help me geetthe recording working?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jarn: i think you need to use 127.0.0.1 rather than 'localhost', but i'm not sure
<Jarn> Daisuke_Ido: Okay.
<sorush20> I have a hdd and the root is on hdc1 which is grub hd0,0 right?
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  127.0.0.1 ubuntuforums.org
<dwidmann> leiar_: you may also want to try #ubuntu, there's more people in there
<sorush20> and setup should be on hd0
<Jarn> Daisuke_Ido: No go, it still doesn't work.
<sorush20> to fix I get the message in grub live cd that finding of stage 1 and 2 were a sucess and so is the final stage..
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<leiar_> dwidmann: ok, never been there :-)
<dwidmann> sorush20: depends how it was set up, you could always play in the grub menu.lst and change the hdX number around until you get the winning lottery ticket, then edit the menu.lst file to suit
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not sure then, because i use 127.0.0.1 for doubleclick...
<Daisuke_Ido> Jarn: tried refreshing?
<Jarn> Daisuke_Ido: Yes.
<sorush20> the menu says hd(0,0)
<sorush20> I haven't changed it
<dwidmann> sorush20: mmhmm, but it might not hurt to try
<Daisuke_Ido> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_file
<dwidmann> Heck, the weirdest thing that has happened to me in a while involved that same thing. When I dropped in my new 400GB, it rearranged my drives ... the new drive became sda, the old sda became sdc, and the other stayed the same (sdb), and whaddayaknowit, kernel panic!
<gravespk> DWIDMANN: Would you take that documentation to support the theory that we cannot raid the /boot and as such, if I was to reinstall the OS with the exact same steps I've already done EXCEPT not raiding /boot that it should fix my issue?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jarn ^^  a quick rundown of how it's set up and such
<Jarn> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, I was just looking at the man page for it and it appears to be set up correctly.
<dwidmann> gravespk: I'm willing to bet it's worth a try.
<dwidmann> That should take care of it anyway
<Jarn> Daisuke_Ido: It says, though, that some programs may cache the file and so changes will not take affect immediately. Is it possible that Firefox is doing that and, if so, is there any way I could clear it?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's possible
<Lewix> odla, myspace standone player doesnt work properly
<Daisuke_Ido> can try flushing the cache and restarting FF
<sorush20> dwidmann: the story is that I have two hdds one is primary jumper and has ubuntu with  a set of partitions on it, the first partition is hdc1 and it is physically the first partition too..
<Jarn> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, when I cleared my cache it worked. Thanks. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<dwidmann> sorush20: what was the exact message of the kernel panic?
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate it when OOo upgrades.  takes forever to install the updates :)
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: I've removed it at least until feisty is released .... takes forever for it to download too afterall
<sorush20> I wanted to install windows on the second hdd which is on the second
<sorush20> unknown block
<Daisuke_Ido> sorush20: MS doesn't like to be second.
<sorush20> (0,0)
<sorush20> ms is fuching
<sorush20> chit
<Tm_T> !ohmy | sorush20
<ubotu> sorush20: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke_Ido> no arguments there, why do you think many of us are here to begin with? :)
<sorush20> sorry
<sorush20> yahoo.co.uk
<sorush20> sorry
<sorush20> is there a grub recovery option in the live cd?
<dwidmann> sorush20: you can redo the grub from the live cd
<dennis_> Next week i have some free time and i want to read some tutorials of a graphical program, krita seems to be too basic, so I will try The Gimp or Inkscape, which one should i choose?
<dennis_> has anyone experience with both?
<Tm_T> both
<Tm_T> they do different stuff
<gravespk> Dwidmann: Ok, Im reinstalling the OS as we speak.... I redid all the partitions and software RAID from scratch, everythings raided except /boot... we'll see how it goes
<Tm_T> Gimp handle pixels, Inkscape vectors
<bobleny> Hey, what do I do when the computer freezes???
<dennis_> Does this means that Gimp is more easy to use?
<bobleny> GIMP Rules...
<Yorokobi> bobleny, reboot (usually need to use the reset button on the chassis)
<bobleny> yorokobi, when I do that it shut down inproperly...
<Yorokobi> If its frozen you don't have much choice
<bobleny> ...
<Yorokobi> If a single app freezes, you have choices; if the computer as a whole unit ceases to respond you get to reboot it and work through any consequences.
<dwidmann> graves, guess I'll wait and see then
<bobleny> Well, My computer has been getting slower and slower lately and I'm not sure why. I think that is why it is freezing so often... Is there somthing I can check to see why it is slowing down?
<dwidmann> bobleny: with what OS is that happening (or all?)
<bobleny> I don't use my other OS.
<Yorokobi> bobleny, how's the CPU temperature look as it slows down? The last time I had to deal with a system freezing up is because the CPU temp got too high
<bobleny> I don't have a gauge on it...
<Sanne> dennis_: here are manuals for both Gimp and Inkscape. Just check out both docs to get a feeling for what both are, and the differences: http://docs.gimp.org/en/   http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/MANUAL/html/index.php
<dwidmann> !info lmsensors
<ubotu> Package lmsensors does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<dennis_> tnx a lot Sanne
<dwidmann> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<Yorokobi> bobleny, does your BIOS?
<Sanne> dennis_: you're welcome :)
<bobleny> Doubt it... It is a lame BIOS
<bobleny> I don't remeber ever seeing anything in my BIOS for it
<bobleny> I'm afraid the computer is starting to fail...
<bobleny> Does ubuntu have any hardware scanners?
<LjL> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 620 kB
<LjL> !info memtest86+
<ubotu> memtest86+: thorough real-mode memory tester. In component main, is standard. Version 1.65-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<LjL> (the latter is already available at your GRUB menu, or at least should)
<Yorokobi> !info kinfocenter
<ubotu> Package kinfocenter does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<LjL> and yeah, lm-sensors
<bobleny> so in my grub menu it will have a check thingy?
<Sanne> bobleny: you could also put a cpu load monitor applet to the panel, like System Guard
<dwidmann> Sanne: that applet is handy :)
<Sanne> dwidmann: :)
<Yorokobi> gkrellm is another handy hw monitor
<Sanne> dwidmann, bobleny: there's also kcpuload (and knetload, for network traffic), which I personally use.
<Chemicalvamp> whats the command to apt-get KDEsvn (tried sudo apt-get install KDEsvn and it showed Couldn't find package KDEsvn)
<dwidmann> a network bandwidth tracker? I'm interested
* dwidmann runs off to apt-get
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, try kdesvn (all lower-case)
<Chemicalvamp> will do ty
<Sanne> Chemicalvamp: to find out the exact package name, do: 'apt-cache search searchterm', or search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Chemicalvamp> no need yorokobi was correct
<bill__k> can anyone help me get console transparency working?  on kubuntu edgy with ati 9800pro (fglrx driver).  whenever I try to make konsole semi-transparent (or any transparency setting) it just stays black.  Tried restarting and restarting x.
<bobleny> Well, for now, how can I turn off the animation when programes load? Like the bouncing Icons by the mouse and the spining thing in the taskbar?
<Sanne> Chemicalvamp: but now you know how to next time ;)
<Chemicalvamp> aye thanks
<Yorokobi> bill__k, try konsole --schema Transparent_darkbg
<tulio__> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> bobleny: pull up kcontrol, and in the filter type "launch feedback"
<bobleny> Where is kcontrol?
<bill__k> Yorokobi: wow, that worked.  I'm almost positive I tried that theme under settings> configure konsole. it made a liar of me
<bill__k> lol
<Lewix> how do i install amsn
<dwidmann> an application ... use alt+f2 and type in kcontrol and it will launch
<dwidmann> Lewix: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Yorokobi> bill__k, the trick with konsole is to use Save as default after changing the schema via the gui
<bobleny> alt f2 doesn't do anything...
<bill__k> Yorokobi: aah, missed that.  so now it will always launch with that schema?
#kubuntu 2008-03-24
<Armagguedes>  is there any essential functionality missing from 804-beta-KDE4? or does everything pretty much work?
<petri> Roos
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<Nutzebahn> I installed emerald and compiz, and imported a theme into the Emerald theme manager. How do I activate the theme? (emerald --replace doesn't work, and compiz --replace messes up the desktop and forces me to restart), help?
<Odd-rationale> Nutzebahn: Open emerald theme manager.
<Odd-rationale> Nutzebahn: double-click on the theme
<Nutzebahn> Odd-rationale: Double click it inside Emerald theme manager? Because that didn't work.
<Odd-rationale> Nutzebahn: hmm. dunno then. That is what i always have done...
<nosrednaekim> Nutzebahn: after you click it, often you have to restart emerald
<Nutzebahn> nosrenaekim: How do I restart it?
<jhutchins> Nutzebahn: #compiz
<galfrid> anyone good with vmware?
<galfrid> or know of any good alternatives
<Nutzebahn> VirtualBox.
<galfrid> will that allow me to create a vm *and* run it?
<Nutzebahn> Yes.
<Nutzebahn> It is free and open source.
<galfrid> oh cool
<galfrid> that's what I'm looking for
<Nutzebahn> :)
<galfrid> I actually have a couple more issues...
<galfrid> well, I have many issues, but specifically kubuntu based ones
<Armagguedes>  is there any essential functionality missing from 804-beta-KDE4? or does everything pretty much work?
<nosrednaekim> Nutzebahn: emerald --replace restarts it
<nosrednaekim> Armagguedes: I'm not sure... I haven't used it...,... you can ask in #ubuntu+1
<galfrid> first off I have a partial install of vmware workstation that won't uninstall fully
<galfrid> I'm stuck and I don't know what to do
<galfrid> any advice? :D
<Nutzebahn> nosrednaekim: emerald replace isn't doing anything.
<Jucato> Nutzebahn: try asking in #compiz-fusion
<ere4si> using the same conky script that worked in ubuntu but in kubuntu the window isn't transparent
<galfrid> *sigh* I hate being a noob... I have the debian package for virtualbox, but I don't know how to install it
<Nutzebahn> Double click it.
<galfrid> I did that... I get "utility is not in your PATH, please contact admin"
<galfrid> so confused
<ketzerei> I can't install Ubuntu. Alternate cd or otherwise. Kubuntu installs just fine, I'm running it now. Ubuntu just seems to hate me, 64 bit or otherwise.
<ketzerei> Any ideas?
<Kaevik> none here
<tin> galfrid: if your GUI environ won't run anything if you double click it, use 'sudo dpkg -i vbox-package-name.deb'
<ketzerei> I get an "Errno 5 Check cd for defects, clean disk drive, or move to a cooler enviroment."
<tin> first, maybe read 'man dpkg' quickly
<ketzerei> I've burned like 4 different cds already, and none work.
<BluesKaj> ketzerei, go to #ubuntu for advice
<ober0ne> hey, I'm looking to get some music composition programs up and running, but it tells me (wrongly) that I don't have a midi device, or that it couldn't open /dev/sequencer... any ideas?
<frank23> Windows installer royally screwed up my partition table. Please read here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60815/   I just want to know if rewriting the partition table as I suggest will work and if there is anything I should watch out for.  Right now I'm in a ubuntu livecd.
<osiris> how do i get kubuntu to use my new sound card
<osiris> or how can i tell what /dev a device is using.  it shows up in lspci as a ESS product
<osiris> so, none of 300 some people can hear my question ?
<Nutzebahn> Send the question again.
<Nutzebahn> Someone will eventually help.
<osiris> how do i get kubuntu to use my new sound card
<osiris> or how can i tell what /dev a device is using.  it shows up in lspci as a ESS product
<fuhreal> Anyone use kooka to scan?
<osiris> problem is i cant turn off the onboard sound with this crappy compaq bios
<Nutzebahn> Oh.
<Nutzebahn> Hmm.
<Nutzebahn> You should be able to in the operating system.
<osiris> want to get the pci sound card working
<osiris> not to knock the channel, but i miss the mandriva days.  thier channel actoually had people that could answer technical questions
<BluesKaj> osiris, lspci | grep audio, then ,asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<osiris> friggin sweet
<frank23> Windows installer royally screwed up my partition table. Please read here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60815/   I just want to know if rewriting the partition table as I suggest will work and if there is anything I should watch out for.  Right now I'm in a ubuntu livecd.
<BluesKaj> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<navetz> does anyone know what I have to download to be able to watch movies from nba.com ?
<navetz> not even movies, just highlight reels
<frank23> BluesKaj: how can I create a partition and specify the starting and ending sector
<osiris> BluesKaj, while that was appreciated, no help
<BluesKaj> the first suggestion was to use GParted as a partitioning tool. I
<Kubuntu-user> I've installed riva tnt2commercial drivers.after that my ubuntu7.04was rebooted.my os is fully updated.the problem is fact that my hi-res is 800x600
<vlt> Hello. I fetched the source of a package (`apt-get source pkgname`), extracted it (`tar -xzf pkgname-version.tar.gz`) and modified a .cpp file. Does anyone know the easiest way to get an installable .deb file?
<TD-Linux> vlt: make
<BluesKaj> frank23, Gparted is easy to use and works well , looks like you have your work cut out for you with all those partitions .
<TD-Linux> well build it
<TD-Linux> then instead of make install
<navetz> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/nbatv_top10/top10_080322.asx
<john_doe> hi... i actually try to install the madwifi driver, but when a put make in the consolo, the system said "cc: ./../kernelversion.c: doesnt exist" my question is what is the kernelvercion.c or how can i resolve the problem
<TD-Linux> use checkinstall
<navetz> can anyone play that ?
<Jucato> !checkinstall | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<TD-Linux> navetz: loading
<frank23> BluesKaj: I need to be able to specify the exact starting sector to repair this.
<navetz> TD-Linux: what do i have to download to play it?
<navetz> TD-Linux: mine does nothing
<frank23> BluesKaj: I can't find that option in gparted
<TD-Linux> works perfect for me
<TD-Linux> navetz, what program is it using?
<TD-Linux> I think I'm using mplayer
<TD-Linux> either that or xine
<navetz> TD-Linux: it is trying to opem with mplayer
<TD-Linux> one of the browser programs
<TD-Linux> I can't tell what it is exactly
<TD-Linux> yeah kmplayer plugin
<BluesKaj> hmm, that's beyond my scope frank23, sorry ...maybe someone else can help ...guys ?
<TD-Linux> it should load in mplayer after about a minute of downloading...
<vlt> TD-Linux: Is this the way it's done by the ubuntu repository maintainers?
<TD-Linux> vlt, no
<kgoetz> frank23: if your working to the sector try cfdisk or fdisk
<Jucato> vlt: no. to be honest, checkinstall is not recommended/shunned by them :)
<sourcemaker> how many iterations are requiired... so erase the hard disk secure with SHRED?
<kgoetz> vlt: re your questionw ith source. use dpkg-buildpackage
<Apple_Cat> Does anyone know of a command to show some basic information about computers on a network ?
<frank23> kgoetz: I tried cfdisk but couldn't find how but it could be there somewhere...
<kgoetz> sourcemaker: depends how secure you want to be
<kgoetz> Apple_Cat: what informatio?
<vlt> kgoetz: That's the "official" way?
<sourcemaker> I will sell my old hard drive and I am not interessted that somebody can revovery personal data
<TD-Linux> seriously no one has even figured out a way to read it without one wipe
<Jucato> !packaging | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<kgoetz> vlt: you could say that. its absolutely preferable to checkinstall
<vlt> kgoetz: Ok, thank you.
<TD-Linux> anyway it would be horribly difficult and expensive to read a drive that has been erased
<kgoetz> sourcemaker: half a dozen iterations isgood enough. more then that if your trying to hide something from ASIO :)
<fuhreal> how can i kill an app if a terminal won't launch?
<TD-Linux> so unless it has top-secret military information on tactical nuclear weapons, you are probably safe
<Apple_Cat> kgoetz: basically  just hostname, ip
<sourcemaker> TD-Linux: cool :-)
 * kgoetz realises hes here to do study, and has wound up helping here again
<kgoetz> Apple_Cat: for a remote system, oryour local system?
<sourcemaker> TD-Linux: but I haven't military informations... :-)
<Apple_Cat> remote system
<Armagguedes> any firewall gui you can recommend? i used to use Guarddog (i think), but after i booted it the first time if i did not launch the app i would not have a functional network connection...
<kgoetz> Apple_Cat: not sure
<SlimeyPete> Armagguedes: try firestarter?
<Apple_Cat> k, thanks anyway :)
<Armagguedes> guarddog, firestarter.. what else is there?
<SlimeyPete> not aware of any others
<SlimeyPete> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SlimeyPete> *shrug*
<Armagguedes> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Apple_Cat, how about just smb:/ in the konq addressbar ?
<JasonWard> what is the command to update ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> theres dozen of firewall configuration tools out. : ) depends on what you need.
<kgoetz> !dist-upgrade JasonWard
<kgoetz> !dist-upgrade | JasonWard
<ubotu> JasonWard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JasonWard> tnx
<nonewmsgs> why is there no one in kubuntu+1
<vlt> kgoetz: `aptitude search dpkg-build` returns no match. What package do I need?
<kgoetz> nonewmsgs: all the +1s are in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> because its #ubuntu+1
<kgoetz> vlt: dpkg-buildpackage , as i said above
<nonewmsgs> oh thanks kgoetz and dr_willis
<kgoetz> vlt: also look at the page Jucato pointed you to :)
<vlt> kgoetz: Yes, that's a very large one ;)
<c-ron> hi
<kgoetz> vlt: yes it is :) not sure if theresa  smaller version anyware
<kgoetz> since what you want to do isnt very complex
<c-ron> if i upgrade to hardy to help test, and want to install kde 4 at a later time, is it a pain in the b4lls?
<pat5star> nonewmsgs: I resemble being called a 'no one' :)
<pat5star> nonewmsgs: s/resemble/resent/
<kgoetz> pat5star: resent? :)
<kgoetz> hehe
<pat5star> kgoetz: :)
<pat5star> c-ron: you don't have to upgrade to hardy yet for kde4, I'm on gutsy and have kde4 installed, and can choose from my login screen whether to boot kde3 or kde4
<c-ron> pat5star, nice.
<bbt> how do i specify a user/group for samba for an ntfs mount ?
<pat5star> c-ron: I can look for the link for you if you want, but it's in ubuntu's how to guide...very easy to do
<Jucato> for Hardy-related questions: #ubuntu+1 and for KDE4 questions: #kubuntu-kde4
<c-ron> okay... pat5star .. that's okay... i just want to upgrade to see how may bugs i can find and help fix to that the next ubuntu rocks hard like death metal
 * pat5star is very impressed with kde4, but still using kde3.5 till some last bugs are ironed out
<drbrown> quick question about KDE 4, how do you change the clock from 24 hour to am/pm?
<Jucato> drbrown: might find more KDE4 users in #kubuntu-kde4
<drbrown> sorry
<drbrown> thanks
<pat5star> c-ron: that's cool of you. I'd like to do that too but not very helpful, if only they needed java programmers :P
<pat5star> actually my last statement got me wondering...what is kde programmed in mostly? If I had to guess, I'd say c++
<Jucato> mostly C++
<Jucato> you can user other languages as long as there are bindings for them
<Artimus> pat5star: KDE in C++.  A lot of apps that come with Kubuntu were written in Python (PyQT)
<pat5star> Jucato: ya, and I'm lost in that...been poking around a little with C lately but still much to learn
<Artimus> (the system config apps, that is0
<Jucato> Artimus: pyKDE
<pat5star> Jucato: but I doubt Java is one of them
<Artimus> Jucato: sure, my mistake
<Jucato> pat5star: KDE doesn't have one yet. but there's Qyoto for Qt+Java
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> Jambi
<Jucato> Jambi = Qt + Java (from Trolltech). Qyoto = Qt + Mono (3rd-party)
<Jucato> pat5star: you don't need to learn C before you start learning C++
<Jucato> if C++ is your goal
<kgoetz> C > C++
<pat5star> Jucato: I make a living programming server side, which java excels at. I've never had the need for C or C++, but wish I had taken the time to learn it, just so I could help with add ons, bug fixes. Hard to fit into my schedule tho :(
<Jucato> kgoetz: ">" statements are mostly subjective :)
<Jucato> anyway let's not get into a programming language discussion here
<kgoetz> Jucato: sure :)
<pat5star> Jucato: agrees, but vi is better than emacs :P
<kgoetz> :( ubotu doesnt start wars
<Jucato> (btw kgoetz, if you say C > C++, you should love GTK/GNOME more :P)
<kgoetz> Jucato: i run GNOME :P
<Jucato> pat5star: none of that either :P
<sourcemaker> how bad is the performance when I use kubuntu with an encrypted file system? It's is maybe better to create a encrypted patition for the user home?
<Jucato> heh
<pat5star> Jucato: just kidding around...that's got to be one of the oldest flame war starter topics, don't you think? lol
<Jucato> pat5star: C vs C++ is I think older :P
<kgoetz> pat5star: i think unix v multis is older :D
<prince_jammys> let's keep it objective, like 5>4, or kde > gnome
<kgoetz> Jucato: i'd be supprised, both tools predate C++
<Jucato> kgoetz: oh right... C++ hehe
<Jucato> anyway
<pat5star> hmmmm...I've never got into a lively discussion about which program vs another program is the best for starting flame wars :P
<prince_jammys> me neither
<kgoetz> pat5star: dpkg > ubotu (it has 'start an [editor,language] war) as afunction ;)
<kgoetz> (dpkg debians bot, not the package management tool)
 * Jucato dons his op hat and raises the !offtopic warning flag
<prince_jammys> kaffeine > starbucks
<prince_jammys> sorry
<prince_jammys> anyway now for some support
 * kgoetz tempts fate by takin Jucato 's hat and putting it on prince_jammys 
<kgoetz> (then stops tempting)
<pat5star> netscape vs IE? mozilla vs opera? mac vs linux? vi vs emacs? kubuntu vs ubuntu (to feebly attempt to bring it back on topic!), dolphin vs konqueror? etc. etc. etc. lol
<pat5star> or actually how about a serious one? I use konversation with kubuntu...what does everyone else use in kubuntu for an irc client?
<prince_jammys> konversation
<SlimeyPete> I use irssi, via ssh.
<Dr_willis> i tend to use xchat on all my mchines and os's
<Dr_willis> :)
<kgoetz> td-linux uses konversation ;)
<prince_jammys> embrace diversity
<asobi> anyone use guarddog? i need to open ports for dcc
<pat5star> prince_jammys: is that an irc client? I've never heard of it
<pat5star> prince_jammys: or is that a statement? :)
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BysmuthMage> can the kubuntu live CD image be burned onto a DVD disc and still work (in a DVD drive, of course) or is there some part of the install data that is CD-specific?
<BysmuthMage> I ask because I'm fresh out of blank CDs but I have some DVDs lying around
<SlimeyPete> as far as I know, CD ISOs don't work when burned to DVD. I believe there is an unofficial DVD image available though.
<pat5star> BysmuthMage: sure you can
<Dr_willis> !find  python-compizconfig
<ubotu> Found: python-compizconfig
<pat5star> BysmuthMage: you just need to be sure, or change if possible, your bios settings to boot from dvd
<Dr_willis> !find  python-sexy
<ubotu> Found: python-sexy
<Dr_willis> !info  python-sexy
<ubotu> python-sexy (source: sexy-python): python language bindings for libsexy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Dr_willis> !info  python-compizconfig
<ubotu> python-compizconfig (source: compizconfig-python): Compiz configuration system bindings. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Jucato> Dr_willis: please PM the bot for searches. thanks
 * Dr_willis hugs the bot.
<Dr_willis> ya got to wonder who uses the term sexy to name their libraries.
<BysmuthMage> d'you know off the top of your head if a Dell inspiron 5100 is set up to boot from DVD?
<BysmuthMage> long shot there... I guess I'll have to check myself
<Dr_willis> BysmuthMage,  most machines these days are set to boot the optical drive by default.
<pat5star> BysmuthMage: I don't, but if you try something like f10 or tapping del while it's starting (or if you know exactly which key to type), it will put you into the bios settings where you can check/change whether it boots from cd/dvd
<pat5star> first
<BysmuthMage> is there ever a separate BIOS setting for different types of media in the same drive? because I know I can boot from that drive with a CD
<SlimeyPete> there's not
<BysmuthMage> sorry... I don't do much with BIOS I swear I'm better with the rest of the computer
<kgoetz> are you sure its a dvd drive?
<BysmuthMage> yeah it is, I'm not having problems ... yet... I was just checking beforehand
<BysmuthMage> oo my windows machine has a virus... let's all share a moment of pointing and laughing (at Windows)
<enoj_> I just installed kubuntu, what do I need to install to view xvid videos?
<posingaspopular> enoj_: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> i tend to watch my xvid videos in gmplayer, or vlc, or others.. that restricted-extras package may grab any needed codecs you may need. :)
<Dr_willis> I got a little setup script i wrote that installs several dozen packages on my new installs. I forget what   is not  default.
<kgoetz> !codecs | enoj_
<ubotu> enoj_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oren> can someone help me? how do i play h264 files?
<oren> im a total noob too
<Dr_willis> oren,  You may need the kubuntu-restricted-ectras package. and perhaps the w32codecs package.
<sayers> h264 files
<sayers> Never ever heard of that
<Dr_willis> i play h264 codec videos all the time here. :)  so its just a matter of geting the proper codecs/players
<BobSapp> i play h264 with mplayer it works ok
<oren> i have xinze, kaffine, and vlc
<BobSapp> if you have a fast enuff pc
<BobSapp> kaffine is a very good player actually
<oren> do need a special codec?
<Dr_willis> i have mplayer tweaked how i like it.
<Dr_willis> oren, the kubuntu-restricted-ectras package. and w32codecs package. should include all you need
<oren> also anyone know a download manager that will speedup downloads, firefox is slow,
<Dr_willis> oren, the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<oren> ok cool
<Dr_willis> a download manager wont help much i imagine.
<Dr_willis> you on dialup?
<GEIS> other than ssh,how do i control kubuntu with gui over the net
<BobSapp> i just installed hardy lol
<oren> in winows i used to use a program called internet download manager
<Dr_willis> GEIS,  vnc, freenx, or ssh -X remotebox and run the apps.
<Dr_willis> oren,  i havent found download managers to be that benifitial for me since i am no longer on dialup.
<Dr_willis> oren,  what are you downloading anyway?
<GEIS> ssh -x is x11 forwarding?
<BobSapp> -X
<oren> i am on cable 10mb conncetion but  from the website im gettign 160k where will a dl manger program i used to run 8 connections and dl at 1.3mbs
<Dr_willis> -X and -x are DIFFERenT :)
<lanoxx> hello, i have a question, when i put in a dvd there ususally comes up a menu to choese what action to take, i accidentially ticked the option to take a certain action all the time. how do i get the menu back?
<Dr_willis> oren,  from what ive seen a lot of the servers detect people doing that. :) byt you can search the package manager for 'download' i guess and see whats available.
<Erickj92> how do i get FireFox 3 Beat 2?
<Dr_willis> about the only download tool i use is wget. and its not really a download manager like windows peoples are used to.
<Erickj92> Beta*
<oren> whats wget?
<Dr_willis> oren,  a download tool.
<oren> i use easynews.com
<BobSapp> gets files basically
<Dr_willis> wget ftp://foobar.zip
<Dr_willis> Its very handy in scripts and so forth.
<BobSapp> i dont really use download accelerators, i tend to use torrents mostly
<lanoxx> hello, i have a question, when i put in a dvd there ususally comes up a menu to choese what action to take, i accidentially ticked the option to take a certain action all the time. how do i get the menu back?
<oren> newsgroups are worth the money and much faster
<Dr_willis> Money? I normally use the free ones... wget is not a newsgroup downloader.
<Dr_willis> it depends on what you are wanting to get I guess. :) havent used newgroups in proberly a year or more.
<WeaponX> does Grub come default wiht kubuntu install?
<Dr_willis> grub is the default boot loader. yes WeaponX .
<Dr_willis> its normlly installed as one of the last steps of the install process
<WeaponX> ty
<dwidmann> Wow, pretty dead in here tonight
<maduser> yeah
<BobSapp> how do i install the autocomplete thing for bash?
<maduser> ?
<BobSapp> anyone remember the package name?
<BobSapp> oh nvm
<dwidmann> BobSapp: I thought it was just something you had to turn on in your .bashrc
<tahir> hi
<tahir> i was wondering
<tahir> where is menu.lst?
<maduser> for?
<maduser> grub?
<tahir> grub
<maduser> ah its in boot/grub
<Dr_willis> tip of the day. learn to use the locate command.
<Dr_willis> locate menu.lst
<Dr_willis> :)
<tahir> where should i type that next time?
<maduser> shell
<Dr_willis> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tahir> ah kk
<BobSapp> dwidmann: yeah thanks
<Dr_willis> Tip #2 of the day - The shell is our friend. :)
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: and the find command too ..... it can be even more useful
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  depends on the details. :)
<Dr_willis> I use find when building up scripts. and locate for a system wide fast search.
<maduser> lets see
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: same
<maduser> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maduser> /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
<maduser> /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/grub-menu.lst
<maduser> got it!
<Dr_willis> I have a large # of hard drives. Locate works best for me and my stuff.
<maduser> you can execute shell commands in converstion
<tahir> one more question, to open a program under root permissions i type "kdesu konqueror" (or w/e the program is) but when i try and open a .txt file it says "KDEInit could not launch kate"
<Dr_willis> maduser,  locate uses a database for its searches use 'sudo updatedb' to update the database. It auto updates like once a day
<jcgkffycs> dose some one know how to dissable fsck on startup?
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: thing that hurts slocate IMHO is that when I need to find a file that I just recently put in and/or installed, I have to wait a minute for the database to rebuild (ie: sudo updatedb)
<Dr_willis> tahir,  for root level editing of files. you proberly want to use kdesu kate /path/to/file
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  its a tradeoff.
<maduser> /home/kevin/.sudo_as_admin_successful
<maduser> /etc/pam.d/sudo
<maduser> /etc/sudoers
<maduser> /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdesudo.list
<maduser> /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdesudo.postrm
<dwidmann> indeed
<Dr_willis> tahir,  or better learn to use the console editor. sudo nano /path/to/file
<Dr_willis> tahir,  running the gui file manager as root - can cause problems.
<tahir> im guessing alot of stuff is done in console in linux?
<maduser> yeah
<tahir> ah kk, im going to have to get use to that
<tahir> sorry for the lame questions, i just started
<Dr_willis> tahir,  its easier from an irc-tech point of view to tell you a text command  :)
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Dr_willis> linux is all about layers.
<Dr_willis> often its much easier to use a command, then a gui tool
<tahir> ah ic
<tahir> so how long does it take to get use to it
<spawn57> heh I first learned about layers from the OSI model
<tahir> ive been a windows user for years now and i finally think i have enough knowledge to start linux
<maduser> can you use command prompt?
<tahir> yep
<tahir> but alot of the basic stuff
<tahir> nothing too complex for me
<maduser> then unix should be easy'
<dwidmann> tahir: sounds like an *** backwards approach. Coming from another OS can actually make it harder to learn Linux
<tahir> uh oh
<dwidmann> Lots of habits to break ..
<maduser> like?
<dwidmann> GUI overdependence?
<tahir> well i just figured a semi pro user of windows is the same as a linux nub
<lanoxx> the kubuntu system settings seems to be short of many options, is there a way to get the usual kde settings menu?
<dwidmann> lanoxx: alt + space then type "exec kcontrol"
<Dr_willis> learn the fundamentals, link the basics together. :)
<maduser> whats kapult for anyway?
<lanoxx> dwidmann: cool, thanks. i wonder why there is no link to it in the menu
<Dr_willis> a pro-windows user -  has just memorized where all the  setting tools are at in windows.. :)
<dwidmann> lanoxx: you can add one
<dwidmann> maduser: quickly launching things
<lanoxx> sure, now i know
<dwidmann> lanoxx: right click on the panel, configure panel, menus tab, optional menus box, check "settings"
<tahir> hah its true Dr_willis
<tahir> windows just makes things so much easier
<tahir> but thats probably because im use to it
<Dr_willis> windows makes some things much harder..
<tahir> to be honest, linux kind of scares me
<dwidmann> tahir: it is .... after a while you'll find that some things are a pain in Windows when compared with Linux in general
<lanoxx> dwidmann: thanks, its there now :)
<tahir> brb
<tahir> have to restart
<Dr_willis> half the problems new users have with linux - is their bad-windows-habbits getting in the way
<lanoxx> anyone know what %F does in wxvlc %F
<Dr_willis> lanoxx,  i would guess 'path/filename'
<lanoxx> its strange, typing wxvlc dvd:// in the console plays the dvd, but when i set it in the autoplay settings i get /media/cdrom0 is not a file
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I have two problems.
<Ertain> One, Firefox is stopping my X server for no apparent reason.  I thought it was Flash, but that wasn't it.
<Dr_willis> lanoxx,  it may be trying to mount /media/cdrom0 when it shouldbe /media/cdrom
<Ertain> Also my networking service isn't starting at boot up, even though it's listed as starting up on boot in System Services.
<dwidmann>  Dr_willis, lannoxx: no, apparently it forces that argument onto the command even though you didn't put it  there, I was never able to get that to work either
<Dr_willis> make a script that takes the arument and trims out the extra bits I guess?
<Dr_willis> I never play dvd's :) and i never want to autoplay or autostart anything with optical media either.
<Dr_willis> :)
<asobi> need help with dcc
<tiffany> need help with scandisk usb flash drive
 * Dr_willis waits for some more details
<asobi> you have to mount a drive before you can use it
<asobi> i can't dcc get
<asobi> have tried opening ports
<asobi> etc etc
<asobi> i think it's guarddog
<tiffany> how do I get to system services on disk, not just files
<asobi> but doc on that is rather poor?
<Dr_willis> you could just disable the firewal competely asobi  get the files.. then reenable it.
<asobi> i could
<Dr_willis> tiffany,  that made no secne to me what so ever.
<asobi> but isn't there a way to do with the firewall on?
<Dr_willis> asobi,  proberly - see if theres a iptables faq/howto, and perhaps the guarddog web site/faq/forums  may have the exact settings you need.
<Dr_willis> I dont use a firewall My router handles it.
<asobi> besides, i am not certain it's the firewall
<tiffany> on the S3 scandisk is a format and programs it says linux comp. but its not working right
<asobi> that's the thing, the guarddog documentation is very poor
<Dr_willis> asobi,  its just a gui to the iptables commands.. so you could use guarddog to build the iptables rules, then edit the rules as you want.
<Dr_willis> if you have a router also. it might be the router causing the problems
<asobi> i opened ports in router already
<asobi> and i think i did for firwall as well
<asobi> think is the operative word
<Dr_willis> asobi,  so you say it works with the firewall being disabled?
<asobi> no
<asobi> let me try that now
<Dr_willis> if the router has a 'dmz' setting - set that pc to be in the dmz, and  disable the firewall, see if it works. :)
<asobi> yes
<asobi> works with firewall off
<Ertain> Can anyone figure out why my network service is not starting at boot up?
<asobi> so clearly it's the firewall
<asobi> -__
 * asobi goes back to reading
<Dr_willis> asobi,  do you even need the firewall?
<asobi> O.o
<Dr_willis> the router is proberly blocking most of all what you want blocked.
<Dr_willis> THis isent windows. :)
<asobi> well
<asobi> i don't really know much about routers
<Dr_willis> I doubt if you are gaining much by the firewall.  of course its a good topic to learn about
<asobi> i know port forwarding and similar simple tasks
<asobi> but otherwise, not much else
<asobi> heh
<Dr_willis> use one of those network scan sites to see what it says about your router.
<asobi> link?
<Dr_willis> google.com
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I dont know what sites are around any more. grc.com used to be popular.
<asobi> any one will work?
<asobi> or do i need one for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> try several....
<Dr_willis> there are none specific for a single os.
<Dr_willis> They are web sites taht scan your ip - and tell you what ports are open
<Randuni> hi all
<asobi> thanks, scanning now
<Randuni> can I ask a question in here about Kubuntu 8.04 beta?
<asobi> do it in #kubuntu+1
<Randuni> k..thx
<asobi> maybe it's #ubuntu+1
<Randuni> hi all
<Randuni> when I boot the beta cd and select the option "try kubuntu without altering your system"..I just get dumped to: Busybox v1.1.3 (initramfs) _
<asobi> i assume you mean live cd?
<asobi> check if you meet system requirements
<asobi> or better yet, wait for official release?
<Smurf-Slayer> Can uNSLUng 6.10 use a Fat16/Fat32 disk or does it have to be etx3?
<Randuni> I found the prob..thx all
<SRN9> Hey just a qestion, anyone know how to get a video off of a verizon phone with sound?
<bobleny> Hey,is there a reason why my screen saver doesn't come on? I'm running Kubuntu 7.10... There is no error.
<Apple_Cat> sounds offtopic, SRN9; #kubuntu-offtopic
<bobleny> What sounds offtopic?
<bobleny> OK, this chat is dead today...
<bobleny> Bye!
<Apple_Cat> argh
<asobi> heh
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<maduser> w00t
<Dr_willis> Ktorrent every os often just wants to start failing to save files/data... if i restart ktorrent it works fine.. then a few hrs later.. same problem
<ere4si> kaffeine is a nice little app :)
<re-align> I'm looking for a small mailserver that can be utilized in a standard Apache/MySQL/PHP setup by sites being hosted (via php scripting). Any recommendations?
<re-align> !mailserver
<ubotu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<re-align> ubotu, why is there no Kubuntu version of you?
<franx> hi there
<ere4si>   !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<re-align> It's mostly dead in here, only ubotu to keep us company...:P
<franx> i hope im not bothering anyone, but i want to clone one linux hard drive to another
<franx> really?
<dbglt> franx: dd!
<franx> quiet eh
<ere4si> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<franx> i need it aka ghost style cos the hard drive is failing
<re-align> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ere4si> mondo and mindi is what you're after
<ere4si> they are both in the repos
<franx> ere4si thanks for your answer however i dont think a package installed on the failing hard drive will assist me
<franx> i need it to be external to the os
<ere4si> franx: I use a knoppix dvd to do that
<franx> can you tell me more?
<ere4si> comes with mondo and mindi
<ere4si> comes with lots of apps - if you have a partition somewhere to move stuff to it can save some stuff from ailing drives
<franx> can i clone from hard drive to hard drive?
<franx> or just make an iso?
<ere4si> I use it to make a cd backup of an installation that will let me reinstall the system as it was - you might need two steps - I've never done it straight to hd
<tahir> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dwidmann> franx: dd will allow you to both of those things
<dwidmann> *to do
<ere4si> dd won't set up the mbr
<ere4si> or partition etc
<dwidmann> true, but if all you want is an image of a partition you'll be okay with it .....
<dwidmann> I haven't ever really tried to see if it'd do a whole drive with partitions and all ...... you're sure it won't?
<franx> i think ghost 4 linux might do what i want
<ere4si> dd won't
<ere4si> an image is no good if you can't boot to it
<dwidmann> *shrug* grub can fix that pretty easily
<ere4si> yep - you're right ther :)
<ere4si> *there
<franx> i need it the dummiest friendliest
<franx> i appreciate the banter though
<franx> i didnt think anyone would be awake
<ere4si> 3 pm here :)
<dwidmann> franx: I'm nocturnal during the week
<franx> 2pm here ere4si
<dwidmann> 1am here
<franx> wowcrack addict?
<re-align> 10pm here
<dwidmann> nah, no wowcrack for me (satellite internet connection inhibits me from doing any real online gaming)
<franx> oh bummer
<franx> there are stacks of wowcrack addicts in .au even though the pings are horrible
<re-align> But extreme lag is fun!
<re-align> :P
<dwidmann> My lag is exceedingly good right now, onlyl .... wait it's bad again ..... 891ms right now
<dwidmann> the connection drops aren't fun
<franx> how about internet when its raining?
<franx> 0%?
<dwidmann> Depends how hard it's raining, anything more than a slight rain and the connection drops
<franx> !g4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g4l - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<franx> ouch
<ere4si>  /msg ubotu !info ghost4linux
<franx> hehehe
<dwidmann>  /msg ubotu !info ghost4linux
<franx> <ubotu> Package ghost4linux does not exist in gutsy
<franx> newb ubotu
<franx> =P
<franx> nah i got it
<franx> s'alright
<ere4si> k
<kgoetz> dd can do whole drive images
<franx> yeah i know
<ere4si> ibm uses mondo and mindi
<franx> i just need to to be completely os independant
<franx> just dump from one hd to another
<franx> the old ghost used to do it
<ere4si> that's a live cd then franx
<franx> i dl ghost 14
<franx> and its like some completely different program
<kgoetz> mondo is good
<franx> mondo will only make iso images as far as i read
<kgoetz> you read wrong :)
<franx> really?
<franx> oO
<franx> tell more
<kgoetz> pretty sure
<franx> cos it does seem pretty powerful
<kgoetz> it can definitely restore over network (never done it, but saw the option)
<kgoetz> tape, hdd, network, cd/dvd
<franx> ok
<ere4si> I restore the whole system from mbr to boot with mondo/mindi
<tahir> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<franx> hmm ok
<franx> ill dl knoppix livecd then
<franx> sorry for doubting
<franx> theres just so little info
<re-align> Doubt is a good thing...most of the time...
<kgoetz> !msgthebot | tahir
<ubotu> tahir: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tahir> sorry
<re-align> I'm looking for a small mailserver that can be utilized in a standard Apache/MySQL/PHP setup by sites being hosted (via php scripting). Any recommendations?
<tahir> hmm
<tahir> flash does not seemto be working for m
<tahir> me*
<tahir> in followed the unstructions but still nothing :(
<re-align> <windows support voice>Have you tried restarting your computer?</windows support voice> :P You using Firefox?
<kgoetz> tahir: if you asked a questionn it would be easier to help
<ere4si> tahir: youtube is it?
<tahir> yep
<tahir> youtube is a good example
<tahir> i see the pics on the home page, i cliuck the page and get directed to the video page
<tahir> but just a black screen where the vid should be
<ere4si> shockwave flash plugin from mozilla works for me tahir
<tahir> even on konquerer?
<ere4si> konq uses the same engine
<tahir> ah kk, let me try it
<re-align> I've had bad experiences with Konq... I use Firefox and have no problems.
<Stoffer> what's the difference between the 8.04-beta-alternate iso and the -desktop iso?
<kgoetz> desktop is a live cd
<Zombocom> konqueror is awesome
<Zombocom> I love the locate
<Zombocom> split screen
<Zombocom> fish
<Zombocom> etch
<Zombocom> all that shit
<Zombocom> the file manager
<kgoetz> !enter | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zombocom> um OH SORRY
<Zombocom> I was in the wrong IRC SERVER
<Zombocom> I forgot about the like sfw nature of #kubuntu... sorry sorry sorry
<kgoetz> Zombocom: not sure what that was all about.
<Dr_willis> swf nature?
<re-align> I'm looking for a dynamic DNS with a linux compatible tool for updating the url to your server's IP. Any suggestions?
<kgoetz> dyndns does iirc
<re-align> Ah, good. I used to use no-ip, but that was under windoze, dunno if they have a linux tool.
<re-align> Most companies don't seem to like supporting linux. :(
<kgoetz> my router does dyndns, so i havent checked for client side tools personally
<kgoetz> yeah :(
<re-align> Yet half of them use linux for their servers and such...
<kgoetz> because no ones told management yet ;)
<re-align> And more and more offices are switching to linux too (especially with Windows S***sta).
<Dr_willis> most of them cant see any profit in supporting linux. but they see profit in using linux
<re-align> Exactly.
<re-align> Most of them probably end up developing their own specialized drivers and software (for stuff they can't find or get the needed performance out of with freely available stuff). Yet, they never sell or release any of it.
<re-align> With perhaps a few exceptions...
<kgoetz> iirc ESR estimates 90% of code is written for in house use, and stays in house
<re-align> I don;t think they realize just how large the linux community is, for personal or business.
<re-align> They are probably right. And all of that is essentially money down the tubes unless they get alot of use out of what's developed.
<re-align> Developers in those settings don't do it for free ya know...
<kgoetz> re-align: so? if they had to write it in the first place they have to support it. theres no loss in making it public
<re-align> Exactly.
<re-align> And yet...they don't...
<tahir> WOW
<tahir> i just reached a new level of nub
<tahir> i tried running an exe file in kubuntu
<tahir> XD
<re-align> Because they don't see any gain in it either...
<re-align> I do it frequently. It's not working for you?
<tahir> XD
<tahir> brb
<re-align> !wine | tahir
<ubotu> tahir: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<re-align> Hmm...lagbot? Or not a command?
<re-align> ROFL
<re-align> Seems it was lagbot...
<crashhandler> why kopete doesnt support chinese character...why why...how can i possibly enable it?
<Apple_Cat_> !chinese
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<orthos05847381> hello jucato
<smurfslover> !testing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smurfslover> !testing
<orthos05847381> jucato: may I pm u?
<ere4si> smurfslover: ...
<smurfslover> i'm looking for support for updating edgy to hardy
<ere4si> smurfslover: you need to do that one release at a time
<smurfslover> i'm on 7.10 i think
<smurfslover> let me check
<asobi> anyone here play nexuiz
<ere4si> smurfslover: 7.10 is gutsy
<smurfslover> how can i check
<ere4si> e   f  g   h
<ere4si> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<asobi> what's a good fps game?
<ere4si> urban terror has support
<smurfslover> gutsy it is
<kgoetz> nexuiz ftw
<ere4si> !hardy | smurfslover
<ubotu> smurfslover: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<asobi> you play kgoetz?
<smurfslover> bbl need to restart x to stop the upgrade tool
 * asobi is trying ti decide a fps to install
<kgoetz> asobi: did do. not currently though
<asobi> how many people still play nexuiz?
 * kgoetz doesnt fps anymore, or i'd still be doin nexuiz
<crashhandler> the problem is i am just a beginner who wants to learn chinese...just knowing a little...so chinese channel cant help me...^_^;
<crashhandler> why kopete doesnt support chinese character...why why...how can i possibly enable it?
<kgoetz> crashhandler: install the chinese language files and fonts
<crashhandler> all done.
<crashhandler> gaim,firefox display chinese chars
<crashhandler> but not konqueror n kopete
<orthos05847381> jucato: hello!?
<kgoetz> orthos05847381: can we help with something?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<ere4si> mmmm
<asobi> hmmmm
<orthos05847381> i need to speak with jucato
<crashhandler> mmm...mmm
<orthos05847381> :)
<kgoetz> orthos05847381: then you have to wait for him to come back
<orthos05847381> I want to interview him regarding Linux
<orthos05847381> okay
<kgoetz> orthos05847381: send him a PM and then wait for him to get back
<orthos05847381> thanks kgoetz
<kgoetz> np
<asobi> how big is nexuiz exactly?
<asobi> how do i save folder view options in konqueror?
<ere4si>  how do I get dolphin to open with hidden files shown?
<asobi> alt+.
<jorge_> hi!
<ere4si> that opens them after dolphin is open - I want them open as default
<jorge_> Someone Speak Spanish?
<asobi> !es
<ubotu> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ere4si> !es
<asobi> ah
<jorge_> thanks!
<ere4si> hehe
<asobi> so you want the same thing i want but with dolphine
<Dr_willis> asobi, settings -> save view profile
<Dr_willis> Make new profiles if you want more.
<ere4si> can do it with nautilus thunar etc
<asobi> how do i make it open that way?
<dwidmann> ere4si: not sure that you can, but it saves that on a per folder basis.
<Dr_willis> asobi,  save it as the default named one.
<asobi> i did
<ere4si> dwidmann: that's alot of folders !
<asobi> i still have to load it everytime
<Dr_willis> save view profile "File aaManagement" works here for me.
<Dr_willis> not 'Default'
<dwidmann> ere4si: it creates a file .d3lphinview
<dwidmann> ere4si: in each folder
<caris_mere> I need help getting kdm to work...I installed kde4 and used kde4-kdm as my session manager, then uninstalled all that...and now my computer never makes it to kdm to login
<asobi> hmm
<Dr_willis> caris_mere,  try a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' ?
<ere4si> well that is pretty poor then considering the level other file managers achieve
<dwidmann> Now that's a pretty funny leaving message ....
<caris_mere> Dr_willis: does that just automatically work? I thought I tried that yesterday, but it didn't help
<Dr_willis> caris_mere,  it works for me.
<caris_mere> ok
<dwidmann> ere4si: go to kde.org and put in a wishlist request then
<asobi> wrong button -_-
<ere4si> blaghhh
<ere4si> it's basic
<Dr_willis> Unless your konqueror is sgetting laujched and told to use a different profile.
<unix_infidel> anyone know where i can find lighter ubuntu server images.
<unix_infidel> effectively network installs?
<Dr_willis> The !install factoid has some info on that unix_infidel
<caris_mere> Dr_willis: can you tell me what your "/etc/X11/default-display-manager" says?
<Dr_willis> !install | unix_infidel
<ubotu> unix_infidel: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> caris_mere,  /usr/sbin/gdm
<Dr_willis> caris_mere,  since its a ubuntu box. :)
<jussio1> !minimal | unix_infidel
<ubotu> unix_infidel: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<unix_infidel> jussio1: awesome.
<asobi> nope, it still load web browser view first
<jussio1> :)
<Dr_willis> asobi,  HOW are you launching the thing?
<Dr_willis> asobi,  i use the home button in the panel.
<caris_mere> Dr_willis: mine says /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdm  Does that seem ok, since I removed kde4?
<Dr_willis> caris_mere,  seems totally WRONG to me.
<asobi> i set a quick launch button for konqueror
<Dr_willis> asobi,  thats why its defaulting to the web profile
<Dr_willis> kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<Dr_willis> launches My Home filemanager.
<asobi> how can i default it to file manager?
<Dr_willis> is there a 'home' icon in the menu? drag it to the desktop/panel  see if that works
<asobi> i deleted that button
<jussio1> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<caris_mere> Dr_willis: I had read in Kubuntu forums that I could change it to /usr/bin/kdm .  What do you think?
<ere4si> How can I get dolphin to open folders with hidden files shown as default?
<Dr_willis> caris_mere,  that makes MUCH more sence to me. then  to the kde4 kdm login tool.. which you removed me
<Dr_willis> caris_mere,  thas what that dpkg-reconfigure command i gave earlier basicially doies
<Plantain> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<caris_mere> Dr_willis: I used the dpkg-reconfigure command, but it still puts the kde2 kdm in that file
<asobi> can dolphine split view into top/bottom?
<Dr_willis> caris_mere,  that sounds like a bug to me.
<dwidmann> ere4si: doesn't seem to be a dcop command for flipping it either, so I think that rules out the option of turning on view hidden files within a startup script
<Dr_willis> dolphine was rather basic lsat i used it.
<ere4si> dwidmann: thnx for the efort :)
<ere4si> *effort
<dwidmann> ere4si: well, that was d3lphin anyway, I wonder about dolphin
<ere4si> it's such a necessary feature for me
<jussio1> the kde4 dolphin does not have the problem with hidden files
 * dwidmann installs kdbus
<asobi> how can i default konqueror into file manager instead of browser?
<jussio1> !dolphin | asobi
<ubotu> asobi: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<jussio1> asobi: sorry
<asobi> juss, i am being unclear. when i click on konqueror, i want it to open as file manager, not web browser
<jussio1> asobi: read wrong. change your menu item command to open: kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<asobi> newb here. how do i do that?
<dwidmann> /usr/bin/konqueror --profile filemanagement works also
<asobi> and i have it set as a quick launch button now
<jussio1> asobi: right click on it, edit item
<caris_mere> Dr_willis: I am currently getting in by using the failsafe bootup and then typing kdm art the command line...and it has been working
<jussio1> in the kmenu that is
<Dr_willis> caris_mere,  you could just put 'kdm' in the rc.local :)
<asobi> ah
<asobi> and change cmd
<Dr_willis> im glad i never tried the kde4 stuff yet.
<jussio1> yes :)
<caris_mere> I wish I hadn't
<asobi> thank you
<jussio1> asobi: yw
<dwidmann> awww, kdbus doesn't seem to want to work :(
<asobi> why did they change to dolphine? konqueror is superior ~_~
<dwidmann> asobi: good question .... konqueror > d3lphin.
<Dr_willis> they wanted to make things more 'user friendly'
 * asobi finds konqueror more intuitive @_@
<asobi> wow, kde menu editor is great
<dwidmann> indeed
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: bah ..... screw user friendly
<Dr_willis> dont get me started on bending over backwards for users that dont want to learn  how to use their tools. :)
<Dr_willis> But hay,, i tend to use mc in a xterm  90% of the time
<asobi> haha
<asobi> mc is NOT user friendly =P
<simula> i figured out how to set up and install my second sata drive, but i'm having permissions problems
<simula> i have chmod 666 /dev/sdb1
<Dr_willis> asobi,  i find it very user friendly
<simula> and also chmod 666 /archive (the mount point)
<caris_mere> Dr_willis: it works now...did the manual changing of the session manager
<Dr_willis> its rather stright forward and everything is lavled.. it says F8 = Delete...
<Dr_willis> what more do ya want.
<Dr_willis> :)
 * asobi is visual =P
<simula> but when i use a non su terminal and try to cd to /archive i get "permission denied"
<Dr_willis> mc is very visual.
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: kioslaves?
<Dr_willis> 2 panes, a from and to... :)
<asobi> pictures
<asobi> gui
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  wthats what the fusekio stuff is for
<Dr_willis> asobi,  mc can show images and videos on the console.
<Dr_willis> :)
<simula> i'm a total linux newbie, but the console is awesome
<asobi> oh?!
<simula> totally sweet
<Dr_willis> or under X it even launches  other apps
<Dr_willis> or at least it CAN if configured right
 * asobi only tried mc once...maybe i will look at it again
<Dr_willis> when you are doing some system rescue and need to do some complex filemanagement from the terminal. Mc is hard to beat
<asobi> mc is powerful...just not user friendly =P
<simula> does anyone know how to give a normal user permissions to a mount point when chmod 666 doesn't do the trick?
 * jussio1 feels this discussion is getting offtopic, can we move back to support please?
<Dr_willis> asobi,  i define it as bveing user friendly.
<dwidmann> ummm, fine, off to offtopic I go
<Dr_willis> userfriendly does not have to mean crippled.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> simula,  you normally DONT EVER chmod a mountpoint.
<Dr_willis> simula,  the fstab has a 'user' or 'users' opton to allow the users to mount filesystems
<Dr_willis> specific filesystem have other options as well
<simula> i dinked around in fstab with pico.... i guess i'll do more fstab research
<simula> thanks dr. willis
<mot_> ugh
<mot_> how do i install xgl in kubuntu 7.10?
<Dr_willis> fstab and mounting - are a must learn about aspect of linux. :)
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dwidmann> simula: man fstab = good source of research
<simula> thanks dwidmann... thanks to you guys i'm starting to get up to speed on this linux thing :)
<mot_> also, i installed the linux-restricted- drivers package but when i go to the restricted drivers app. and enter my root password it still stays greyed out and i can't enable the restricted nvidia drivers...
<Dr_willis> mot_,  i thoght it wasnted the users 'sudo' password. Not the root users password
<mot_> same password
<mot_> i enable root.
<Dr_willis> you could try a kdesu restricted-manager (if thats the proper name)
<mot_> also
<mot_> i have all of those packages for compiz installed
<mot_> it's still claiming xgl isn't there
<mot_> is there an xorg.conf config util?
<asobi> what gpu mot?
<mot_> nvidia
<asobi> -_-  what nvidia?
<mot_> 6800 ultra
<Dr_willis> nvidia has its own (2 of them) config tools to config the xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> nvid<tab>  :)
<asobi> not familiar with that :/
<Dr_willis> Oh i see 3 now..  nvidia-glx-config     nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig
<jussio1> mot_: you shouldnt need xgl for nvidia
<Dr_willis> jussio1,  i was about to mention that also.. :)
<mot_> also, one more question
<jussio1> nvidia supports aiglx
<mot_> yakuake won't retain my settings
<Dr_willis> in fact xgl i think can caue problems if you install it on a nvidia system and try to remove it.
<mot_> whenever i reboot, the height/width of yakuake have returned to default (though the schema remains the same) - ideas?
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> how do i get rid of klamav from systray?
<Dr_willis> right click on it?
<asobi> tried :/
<asobi> kmenu setting has systray unchecked
<Dr_willis> kmenu?  what does that have to do with klamav>
 * Dr_willis installs  klamav to see..
<asobi> i meant kmenu editor thingy
<asobi> oh whoa, it's not that of a big deal...i don't want to to go through the trouble of installing it
<Dr_willis> What does the kmenu editor have to do with klamvin tye system tray? right click on the icon in the systemtray
<asobi> the kmenu editor has a checkbox asking if you want it in systray
<Dr_willis> Its a whole 15mb! find a virus scanner for window thats   under that! :)
<Dr_willis> the kmenu editor edits the K menu... I dont see  where thats comming from.. :)
<Dr_willis> or somthing has a confusing name
<asobi> when i right click -> quit, it remains in systray @_@
<urlauber> hi! is there a way in kate to search&replace in all open files?
<asobi> oh ok
<asobi> forget kmenu editor
<Dr_willis> Right click on the klamav icon in the system tray -> quit
<Dr_willis> :)
<asobi>  <asobi> when i right click -> quit, it remains in systray @_@
<asobi> it said that it won't quit if it's updating or scanning
<asobi> but it's doing neither
<asobi> far as i can tell
<asobi> maybe i should kill it from terminal
<jussio1> id wait a little
<jussio1> try again in a bit, its possible it is doing something...
<Dr_willis> it may ust be slow to download the updates
<asobi> it shows when it's updating
<asobi> not showing now
<asobi> i wait
<asobi> it's not a big deal
 * asobi is picky about systray clutter >.<
<asobi> thanks for all the help so far^^
<simula> i love it that i don't have to reboot :)
<simula> mount -a... yeah!
<KalEl> does ktorrent have a command line interface?
<jussio1> no, but bittorrent does
<Dr_willis> disable auto-updates for klamav -> and you can then quit it from the system tray
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> can anybody help me out to  connect me to the internet?
<orthos05847381> you are connected to the internet
<ubuntu> i'm from Windows
<ubuntu> using VirtualBox
<orthos05847381> oh ok, what type of connection do you have?
<ubuntu> ADSL
<ubuntu> I have a USB ADSL modem
<orthos05847381> and you like to connect ubuntu to the internet right?
<ubuntu> yep
<jussio1> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ubuntu> btw, i installed the firmware
<ubuntu> the LED's seems to be synched
<orthos05847381> thats great
<ubuntu> synched=synchronized
<orthos05847381> have you tried running pppoeconf?
<ubuntu> yep
<ubuntu> but
<orthos05847381> what did it say?
<ubuntu> i says sorry at last
<ubuntu> it  says sorry at last
<orthos05847381> "sorry at last"
<ubuntu> no .it says..."Sorry..I tried to configure" blah blah...
<ubuntu> it detects my ethernet too
<ubuntu> as
<ubuntu> eth01
<orthos05847381> strange, sorry man, thats beyond me
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> won't be there any probs. if i get a router?
<Apple_Cat_> so you can get on the internet on your host system? or is it a problem with the host and guest ?
<ubuntu> my PC has a dual boot system
<Apple_Cat_> so you have windows on one and kubuntu on the other?
<ubuntu> yep
<Apple_Cat_> and there is no internet on the kubuntu one ?
<ubuntu> yep
<ubuntu> any help?
<Apple_Cat_> are you trying to use dhcp ?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> i have enabled the roaming mode....that's all
<ubuntu> why isn't kubuntu detecting my ethernet card even it's listed in the Driver Database?
<Apple_Cat_> can you paste the output of lspci into a pastebin ?
<ubuntu> in here?
<Apple_Cat_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> just give me 5 mnts...
<ubuntu> i'll be back
<gigi> ..
<DarkriftX> i just installed kubuntu 7.10. during boot, i get some odd screen displays (shades of grey and lines changing colors/moving across the screen). I get this on the livecd if i dont use the acpi=off boot param. last time i installed, this was auto added for me. what is the easiest/best way to boot with this option from grub? i tried adding that line to the boot commands and it didnt seem to work
<DarkriftX> think i found it
<DarkriftX> or not
<christopher> guten morgen jemand da der mir bitte helfen kann
<kgoetz> !de | christopher
<ubotu> christopher: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kgoetz> christopher: or you could ask here, if you use english :)
<ubuntu> im back
<kgoetz> wb
<Jucato> orthos05847381: pong. how can I help you?
<DarkriftX> how can i edit my boot params permanently?
<naught102> anyone else having trouble opening konqueror? I'm getting "QDir::currentDirPath: getcwd() failed"
<Dr_willis> DarkriftX,  chedk the menu.lst file.. BACKUP the thing first
<kgoetz> DarkriftX: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DarkriftX> nice, ty
<ubuntu> i pasted the lspci to the link u gave
<ubuntu> lspci results
<Apple_Cat_> do you have the URL to the page ?
<ubuntu> hello?
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> wait
<ubuntu> here u go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60834/
<ubuntu> did u read it?
<kgoetz> ubuntu: dont be so impatient, and use proper words
<Apple_Cat_> yep, so you said you aren't using dhcp, how did you set it up then ?
<ubuntu> wat? i didn't set up anything in DHCP..
<Apple_Cat_> I know, but how did you set your networking up if you aren't using DHCP ?
<ubuntu> it's autoconfigured i think..I have installed the firmware and that's all..Is there any way to overcome this problem?
<ubuntu> firmware means the firmware for the USB ADSL MODEM
<urlauber> hi! is there a way in kate to search&replace in all open files?
<Apple_Cat_> have you tried to use DHCP? it might end up making things easier, unless of course you have a particular reason for choosing not to
<Dr_willis> urlauber,  hit f1 in kate and check its docs?
<DarkriftX> during boot, before x starts, its trying to init my wifi, but failing with irq_ready timeout, and the boot process isnt going anywhere
<DarkriftX> how do i make it just continue
<DarkriftX> it keeps doing the timeouts every once in a while
<ubuntu> i clicked the Network monitor applet icon->Manual Configuration->
<ubuntu> and selected DHCP
<ubuntu> it shows that the icons of the two monitors are connected...
<ubuntu> is there any way to configure the DHCP other than that?
<Apple_Cat_> ..wait you are on Kubuntu and not Ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> theres the config files in  /etc/ or the command line commands. i guess
<ubuntu> i'm using gnome
<Apple_Cat_> Ok, try #ubuntu then : )
<ubuntu> what?
<ubuntu> does that matter?
<Apple_Cat_> This room is for KDE support, whereas ubuntu is for GNOME support
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thanks anyway
<Apple_Cat_> yep, hope you get it sorted out ^.^
<crazyj> How can I get the sd cards to read from my hp printer?
<Dr_willis> crazyj,  good luck there. Even my widiws machines need special drivers for that.
<Dr_willis> They dident just make it a usb-media-reader hub (well this is on a canon printer)  i think my hp was the same way.
<crazyj> on windows I had no probs but now that I switched i cant get anything
<Dr_willis> sure there wasent some special drivers that got installed?
<Dr_willis> could try a sudo fdisk -l, and see if the cards are seen
<ramzay__> How can i unrar my files ?
<Dr_willis> !rar ramzay__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar ramzay__ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussio1> !rar | ramzay__
<ubotu> ramzay__: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<crazyj> the fidsk -I looks confused LOL
<Dr_willis> ramzay__,  unrar e whatever.rar
<ramzay__> apt-get install unrar
<ramzay__> than what ?
<jussio1> ramzay__: what Dr_willis said...
<ramzay__> thank u
<Dr_willis> then man unrar
<Dr_willis> heh.
<crazyj> is there a way to "scan" for new stoage dev?
<Dr_willis> when a device is plugged in. dmesg shows messages about it. and adds the proper /dev/ entris normally
<Dr_willis> fdisk -l as in LIST.. not i...
<crazyj> looks like that brings up mr hard drive
<crazyj> my*
<stefg> Hi, as a gnome-victim i haven't touched KDE for years. How does KDE4 compare to KDE3 in terms of memory footprint, is it feeling more heavy? i have a 800Mhz/256 MB laptop, and i wonder if it's worth to try a Kubuntu 8.04 install on it
<rawdeal> hello.. im looking for the links for my adept installer
<rawdeal> i got 2 there only
<rawdeal> for 2party software
<rawdeal> ehh 3 party
<rawdeal> someone that can help me please? :)
<jussio1> rawdeal: what exactly are you after?
<rawdeal> im trying to find software i found be4,.. and now i cant find any of them
<rawdeal> like amsn valknut and so
<jussio1> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<jussio1> hmm, if you go to adept, manage repositories, then make sure all the boxes are clicked.
<rawdeal> they are.,,
<rawdeal> but in third party software i have 2 links..
<rawdeal> and i had more before i think
<jussio1> rawdeal: so you cannot find amsn now?
<rawdeal> cant find it at all when i do search
<rawdeal> apt-cache and adept
<jussio1> rawdeal: aha, we dont support third party software repositories, you need to add them yourself - there are very many out there.
<rawdeal> oki.. where can i find the links to add?
<jussio1> rawdeal: it depends on what you want. thats like asking, where can i find programs for download?
<rawdeal> hehe.. well the software i find.. but having probs with installing them
<jussio1> rawdeal: like which software in particular?
<rawdeal> valknut linuxdcpp dctc and so on
<rawdeal> cant find the libs needed and so
<jussio1> rawdeal: as far as I understand, linuxdcpp is in the repositories. which version of kubuntu are you using?
<rawdeal> 7.10
<jussio1> rawdeal: and you are certain you have the universe repository on?
<jussio1> !info valknut
<ubotu> valknut (source: valknut): graphical client for Direct Connect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-2.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 884 kB, installed size 3064 kB
<jussio1> !info linuxdcpp
<ubotu> linuxdcpp (source: linuxdcpp): Linux port of the famous dc++ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1.cvs20070523-1 (gutsy), package size 1079 kB, installed size 3092 kB
<rawdeal> where to find that?
<rawdeal> i have marked all in software sources
<jussio1> rawdeal: it will be one of the checkboxesin manage repositories
<rawdeal> and where is that?
<jussio1> adept -> mananage repositories
<jussio1> its in the adept menu
<rawdeal> no universe there
<lyhana8> hi, is it ok to blacklist intel_rng ? to solve the boot slowing ?
<jussio1> on the kubuntu software tab
<jussio1> rawdeal: there should be a tab with them all listed main, universe, restricted multiverse (in brackets)
<rawdeal> yeah se them now,,
<rawdeal> all marked
<jussio1> ok, so close the dialogue, and it should ask you to reload your sources, do so.
<rawdeal> it has been there all the time
<rawdeal> but can it help do get the upgrade?
<jussio1> ok, so you should be able to now find the programs you mentioned before
<jussio1> gah, i got to run. see you
<rawdeal> nope cant find them
<rawdeal> oki bye bye
<brmassa> guys, how can i edit a document as a root on HardyKDE4? im putting "kdesu kate" but its saying that kate is no a valid command...
<dwidmann> brmassa: maybe someone in #kubuntu-kde4 would know
<Apple_Cat_> #kubuntu-kde4
<Apple_Cat_> ^,^
<brmassa> thanks.
<christopher> jetzt stimm ja garnix mehr
<christopher> noch jemand da?
<dcorbin_work> What's the name of the (gui) command that lets me add and remove packages?
<dcorbin_work> (Drawing a total blank)
<dcorbin_work> The "Adept Installer" application isn't quite what I"m looking for.
<algyz> dcorbin_work:  synaptic maybe
<dcorbin_work> algyz: I don't think.  I think it's part of the adept family, but when I click on Adept Installer, it gives me a very different view than the one I want.  I want to see all the package names and version.
<algyz> which version of adept?
<dcorbin_work> algyz: "2.1 Cruiser"
<dcorbin_work> My /real/ problem is that when I try to start oocalc, it says: ** (process:7516): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit .
<dcorbin_work> I was hoping remove and re-installing would correct this.
<paule118> de hi
<paule118> ist de on ?
<Pici> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kheops> hi
<Kheops> i have a problem can somebody helps me ?
<Kheops> i have 2 HDD - 1 Master , 1 Slave.Both HDD have kubuntu installed on them, but i want to format the slave hdd
<Kheops> i mounted and when i use cfdisk -> Opened disk read-only - you have no permission to write
<Kheops> can somebody tell me what to do ?
<dcorbin_work> openoffice won't start for me.  What's the best way, to re-install OO and everything it needs?
<algyz> Kheops:  change ownership/permissions
<Kheops> i did
<Kheops> i gave 777
<Kheops> and same message
<algyz> Kheops:  kdesu konqueror, then you can change in easy way
<Kheops> and then ?
<algyz> then right mouse on the folder, properties
<Kheops> i said i change the permission !
 * Jucato thinks it is cfdisk that should be run with sudo
<algyz> Kheops: check them, if everything is ok with write access
<Kheops> it is
<Kheops> !
<Kheops> i just check
<Kheops> root root root
<Kheops> 777
<Kheops> to hdd40
<Kheops> i want to format
<Kheops> he have kubuntu on it..
<algyz> sudo qtparted then
<Kheops> ?
<Jucato> Kheops: did you run cfdisk with sudo?
<Kheops> yep
<Jucato> algyz: never use sudo for GUI apps
<Jucato> use kdesu
<Kheops> that messeger come
<Kheops> jucato
<Kheops> can u help me ?
<Kheops> finish to format
<Jucato> I already tried. but failed. so no
<algyz> Jucato:  I know this :)
<Kheops> so can i get some real help ?
<Jucato> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kheops> 2 HDD both with kubuntu installed
<Kheops> but 1 is slave and another is master
<Kheops> i want to format the slave
<Kheops> ...
<Kheops> Carlos can u help me ?
<algyz> go to this media (cd /address), and type ls -l
<algyz> and paste output somewhere
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> done
<Kheops> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 2007-03-03 20:21 cdrom -> cdrom0
<Kheops> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2007-03-03 20:21 cdrom0
<Kheops> drwxrwxrwx  5 root root 4096 2008-02-07 19:55 hda5
<Kheops> drwxrwxrwx 21 root root 4096 2008-03-24 12:32 hdd40
<pag> Kheops, unmont the partition, install qtparted, run it with root priveledges, format the drive, enjoy.
<algyz> good idea i think
<Kheops> hmmm
<Kheops> why i must install qtparted ?
<flipstar> !enter | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<algyz> Kheops:  actually it's good idea to format from live cd
<Kheops> i just did
<Kheops> :)
<algyz> without success?
<Kheops> that's why i have 2 kubuntu instaled
<Kheops> :))
<Kheops> because i want to format the hdd
<algyz> you're really fan of kubuntu ;)
<Kheops> but...i can't format without installing kubuntu
<Kheops> yes i'm
<Kheops> ;)
<pag> Kheops, errm.. when I last checked live cd had qtparted (and parted if you prefer cli) installed on it - no need to install when using those
<Kheops> pag i can't format without installing
<Kheops> belive me
<Kheops> i try
<algyz> Kheops:  no, you can
<Kheops> hmm how ?
<Kheops> i enter the settup..
<Kheops> i formatted and then pres cancel.
<Kheops> to exit installation
<pag> Kheops, no. you don't enter the setup
<Kheops> and HDD still same
<Kheops> :)
<algyz> it is not necessary
<pag> Kheops, you press alt+f2 and type 'kdesudo qtparted'
<algyz> Kheops:  just run qparted, dude
<Kheops> ...... i don't know that man
<algyz> now you know
<Kheops> now i unmount my partition
<Kheops> what i must do
<Kheops> to run qtparted
<algyz> kdesu qparted
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> how can i see if i have
<Kheops> the program
<Kheops> ?
<pag> algyz, hmm.. are you sure, it's qparted instead of qtparted?
<algyz> it's not started?
<Kheops> :)
<algyz> not sure :/
<Kheops> i duno if i have it
<Kheops> command not found
<Kheops> qparted
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> i don't have it i think
<pag> Kheops, open konsole (you know how to do that, right?) and type 'sudo apt-get install qtparted'
<algyz> it is qtparted
<Corty> hi
<Kheops> yep
<Kheops> 10x
<Kheops> just apt-get install qtparted because i'm running as root
<Kheops> :)
<algyz> wise
<Kheops> done
<Kheops> and now ?
<flipstar> Kheops: why you running as root? this might be the problem
<algyz> kdesu qtparted
<algyz> oops
<algyz> just qtparted
<Kheops> pag
<Kheops> where are u my friend ?
<algyz> or better type exit, then with kdesu
<Kheops> tell me what to do
<algyz> Kheops:  exit
<algyz> Kheops kdesu qtparted
<algyz> Kheops:  I hope you already unmounted partition
<pag> Kheops, believe algyz :)
<Kheops> wait !
<Kheops> i run qtparted with root privilege ?>
<algyz> sure
<pyro17> so qtparted froze and corrupted my media partiton
<pyro17> but i think everything important was backed up
<pyro17> so im just going to format it and put kubuntu right non
<pyro17> on*
<Kheops> command qparted not found
<Kheops> algyz:
<algyz> Kheops:  qtparted
<Kheops> yep
<Kheops> it's works
<Kheops> :L)
<Kheops> and now ?
<algyz> format
<Kheops> how ?
<pyro17> Kheops there should be options just man qtparted
<pyro17> unless your using the gui one
<pyro17> then its pretty straight foward
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> yes
<Kheops> i look
<Kheops> it's nice grafics
<Kheops> 10x
<Kheops> a lot
<pyro17> are you formating an entire drive, or partitioning it
<Kheops> now i just read the man and search in the new program
<Kheops> hmm entire
<LimCore> why ubuntu have applications that do not work at all ?
<Kheops> i just want a big partition
<pyro17> and your using the qui one?
<pyro17> qui*
<pyro17> fawk, gui*
<Elvis> Hello!
<Elvis> I need help with installing something
<flipstar> LimCore: which application you mean ?
<algyz> Elvis:  WHAT KIND OF?
<LimCore> flipstar: scponlyc - doesnt work at all in ubuntu 64
<Elvis> Teeworlds
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scponly/+bug/122715
<Elvis> a platform game
<LimCore> bug reported 9 months ago, and still not fixed
<flipstar> LimCore: is this an ubuntu app ?
<flipstar> ubotu cant find it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cant find it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LimCore> flipstar: open the bug report above
<Elvis> Can you help?
<Kheops> algyz: what is good ext3 ext2 ?
<Kheops> or what
<Kheops> :)
<silverblade> Since installing compiz-fusion my KDE System Tray doesn't seem to work properly. Kopete and the update notifier both appear in a separate window. XChat however works fine.
<Elvis> How i can install teewars?
<Elvis> teeworlds*
<algyz> Kheops:  ext3 better, because ext2 doesn't support files, larger than 4GB
<LimCore> Elvis: sudo aptitude install teewars  doesnt work?
<Kheops> 10x i didn't know :)
<Kheops> but i can latter mount the partition NTFS
<Kheops> :)
<algyz> LimCore:  think he should compile
<Kheops> right ?
<dcorbin_work> openoffice won't start for me.  It fails trying to fork "something".  When I manually try to start soffice, it fails quietly.  How to I check that all it's dependent libraries are there?
<algyz> Kheops:  it should be able
<Kheops> 10q
<Kheops> very much
<Kheops> ;)
<Elvis> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "teeworlds"
<algyz> Elvis:  you have to learn to compile
<Zappacky> Kheops: Fiver is back in ##linux, just for your info
<algyz> Elvis:  which system are you using, 32 or 64 bits?
<Elvis> 32
<Kheops> ky
<algyz> Elvis:  download Linux x86 file, extract it somewhere and look for something "readme.txt"
<Kheops> algyz: i can't format the HDD ...
<Kheops> this is a virtual...he tells me
<Elvis> ok
<Kheops> and the qparted eats me a 1...GB
<Kheops> or something like that
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: maybe there is something broken..try reinstalling via "sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org" or just use adept_manager
<Elvis> Ok now i can run it but its not looks good :S
<Elvis> No colors ....
<Kheops> paq
<Kheops> your program eats me a 1 GB :(
<algyz> Elvis:  run from terminal and look for errors
<Kheops> algyz: hey
<Kheops> i just deleted
<Kheops> the partition
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> and now ?
<Kheops> he eats me 1 GB
<algyz> bad soft :/
<Kheops> 38.34 GB
<Elvis> Hallo?
<Kheops> what the ...
<Kheops> mother of Satan
<Kheops> what to do now ?
<algyz> so you left free place? now you can create partition there
<Kheops> yep
<Kheops> i just did
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> and it's apper happy
<Kheops> :D)
<Jucato> !enter | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<algyz> Kheops:  problem solved? nice :)
<Elvis> Look @ that - http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/8266/loooksgratesr1.png
<Kheops> and now what i shoud do ?
<Kheops> i must mount the partition
<Kheops> ?
<Kheops> or what ?
<algyz> You shouldn't do anythig, just do, what you want
<Elvis> Whats the problem algyz?
<Kheops> algyz: i must mount the partition ?>
<algyz> Elvis:  run command from terminal (type there "teeworlds") and look for errors
<dcorbin_work> flipstar: that only reinstalled one package.  Is there a way to install everything down the dependency chain?
<Kheops> algyz: i must mount the partition ??
<algyz> Kheops:  if you want to use it, then answer is yes
<pyro17> are you installing kubuntu there or tyring to use it as free space Kheops
<Kheops> free space man
<pyro17> yea mount it
<Kheops> i installed kubuntu on it because i wanted to format
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> tell me how to mount and why
<Kheops> mount from to ?
<sourcemaker> I have read that Kubuntu 8.04 Beta has been released... one of the new feature is to use an encrypted file system... Can I also encrypt only my home directory ? I think using a encrypted file system slows down the system.... right?
<pyro17> yes
<algyz> Kheops:  sudo mkdir /media/whatever ; sudo mount /dev/device_name /media/whatever
<Kheops> yep
<Kheops> he ask me
<Kheops> for type
<algyz> Kheops:  try kdesu mountconfig
<Kheops> u are a kind of maniac of kdesu
<Kheops> :)
<algyz> use text mount otherwise
<Kheops> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Kheops> hmm i try to mount
<Kheops> but he ask for filesystem tyoe
<Kheops> type
<Kheops> what type ?
<Jucato> sourcemaker: you might want to try asking in #ubuntu+1 too
<Kheops> welcome back Jucato
<Kheops> :)
<sourcemaker> Jucato: ok... I willl do... thanks
<algyz> Kheops:  think automatic will be ok
<Elvis> So many errors
<Elvis> Failed to open...
<algyz> Elvis:  try to search in google by them
<Kheops> what type ???
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: 'openoffice.org' for the whole openoffice suite
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: 'openoffice.org' is the metapackage for the whole openoffice suite
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: maybe you could specify what the problem is..e.g running an openoffice in terminal
<dcorbin_work> flipstar: I understand that, but the --reinstall did not "ripple down the dependencies"
<dcorbin_work> flipstar: happy to do so again: Running oocalc or oowriter, I get ** (process:8807): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<dcorbin_work> When I tried to run /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice directly, it simple terminates quickly.
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: try at root once
<Kheops> algyz:
<Kheops> WHEN I WANT TO MOUNT HE ASK ME FOR tyoe
<Kheops> type
<dcorbin_work> flipstar: it gives me connection to ":0.0" refused by server.  Can't remember how to get around that.
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: with kdesu oowriter maybe
<algyz> Kheops:  are you using mountconfig gui?
<Kheops> yep
<Kheops> no no
<Kheops> command
<Kheops> line
<Kheops> it is more safe
<Kheops> :)
<dcorbin_work> flipstar: same effect
<flipstar> hm okay
<Jucato> Kheops: can you please stop using the Enter key as a puncuation mark.
<Kheops> nop i'm using irc since he was invented
<flipstar> Jucato: /ignore Kheops
<Kheops> and i know very well to use
<Kheops> also i'm the owener of the bighest channel of Undernet
<Jucato> Kheops: I meant to type in complete sentences. not splitting your sentences in so many lines
<Kheops> this is IRC not a religion Book
<Kheops> type fast
<Jucato> if you have used IRC that long, then you know enough to respect channel rules
<Kheops> yes
<Kheops> i understand
<Kheops> i will try to obey :)
<Jucato> thank you
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: could you paste a "xdpyinfo |grep dimensions"
<Kheops> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or hdd40 busy
<Kheops> what should i do
<Kheops> algyz: are u here ?
<algyz> no
<dcorbin_work> flipstar:   dimensions:    3200x1200 pixels (700x261 millimeters)
<Kheops> :)
<dcorbin_work> (this all worked last week, until I upgraded a bunch of outdated packages)
<Kheops> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or hdd40 busy that's the message when i trying to mount
<algyz> maybe it is mounted?
<Kheops> hmm mabey not
<Kheops> now can i see ?
<algyz> cd /media/whatever, ls -l
<Jucato> type "mount" too see everything that's mounted
<abcd> Hi, does anybody know how to disable rolling down Edit, Settings etc after pressing alt+e, alt+s etc. ??? Sorry for my english...
<Jucato> abcd: I think that's built-in to the programs
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: my last idea..rename the openoffice dir in $HOME/.openoffice.org2 or so
<dcorbin_work> OK.
<dcorbin_work> flipstar: no joy.
<flipstar> ¦ /
<dcorbin_work> flipstar: which is why I asked how to reinstall the entire dependency chain
<dcorbin_work> :)
<Kheops> algy
<Kheops> hmm he quit
<Kheops> Jucato: can u help me ?
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: in adept_manager you can search for openoffice then filter out the not installed packages and completly remove all
<Kheops> the program that u told me to use don't create the partition !
<Jucato> Kheops: sorry. not good with that stuff
<Kheops> lol
<dcorbin_work> flipstar: well, that won't help with dependent libraries, but it's a start.
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: sorry just dont know how do to this
<flipstar> dcorbin_work: if this still brings no sucess you might want to read this http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=57039
<dcorbin_work> flipstar: thanks
<paule118> LWw5-nCl
<paule118> assssshat hat den Server verlassen (Remote closed the connection).
<flipstar> looks like a vnc key
<Kheops> flipstar: how can i see if i mount correctly the partition and i can use it ?
<flipstar> why do you ask me ?
<flipstar> picking randomly people ?
<Kheops> nop
<Kheops> i just ask,,
<Kheops> this is an official channel of Helping users
<Kheops> right ?
<flipstar> most here are volunters
<Pici> How are we going to know if you mounted the correct volume? Can you check?
<pucko-> how do I start kde4 in a "new window" again?
<flipstar> pucko-: use new session from kmenu..its not a new window but on tty9 then
<kalorin> http://www.bizjournals.com/wichita/stories/2008/03/24/daily5.html
<Jucato> kalorin: hm??
<kalorin> wrong channel
<Kheops> Jucato: my man
<Kheops> i solve the problem
<Kheops> look
<Kheops> ./dev/hdb1              38G  129M   36G   1% /media/hdd40
<Kheops> new partition is oky ?
<kalorin> love the way that when you first fire up konversation, as it's joining channels it doesn't stay on the channel you're looking at but keeps throwing new ones on top of old ones so that you do stuff like that
<paule118> You're banned from that channel
<Pici> paule118: hm?
<Jucato> Kheops: looks good
<Kheops> i don't thinks so man
<Kheops> because i had 40 GB :)
<Kheops> now i have 38 ? wtf ?
<Kheops> :)
<mifauna> hola
<Kheops> aloha
<Jucato> Kheops: hm...
<Kheops> your program eat my memory
<Kheops> :)
<Jucato> kalorin: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Interface -> Tabs -> uncheck Focus new tabs ?
<Kheops> Jucato: what happened with 2 GB ? :)
<kalorin> konversation, not konqueror
<Jucato> kalorin: sorry. COnfigure Konversation
<kalorin> ah ok
<kalorin> yeah didn't notice the tab
<kalorin> thanks
<Jucato> Kheops: I'm not sure what happened. but I'm sure that 40GB isn't always as advertised. it's not exactly 40GB. and some parts are used for information
<dwidmann> Kheops: a 40GB drive is 40GB, not 40GiB
<Pici> Kheops: 40 gigabytes is appoxibmately 37.25 gibibytes, which is the standard 2^n measure used in computing.
<Kheops> i know
<Kheops> bit and byte
<Kheops> the producers don't write on the HDD's what GB it is
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> they just write 500 GB but gibi or giga,,
<Kheops> ...
<flipstar> no..harddrive manufactors work with 1000byte per KB but OS's usally user 1024byte for KB
<Kheops> hope u understand me :)
<Kheops> hmmm anyway tanks for helping me
<Kheops> to solve my HDD
<Kheops> :)
<BysmuthMage> the real kilobyte: http://xkcd.com/394/
<dwidmann> BysmuthMage: I saw that coming, and if nobody else did, I would have :)
<Kheops> Jucato: u told me when i joined this channel and ask my problem that i can format the hdd without installing kubuntu
<Kheops> this is right ?
<flipstar> BysmuthMage: lol !!
<Jucato> Kheops: I didn't tell you that
<Kheops> hmm but i can format and create partitions without install kubuntu ?
<dwidmann> Kheops: yes
<Kheops> hmm
<Kheops> oky 10x
<dwidmann> hurray for live cds
<dwidmann> (and dvds)
<BysmuthMage> future: live Blu-Ray...
<dwidmann> BysmuthMage: not anytime in the near future
<Kardesler> s.a
<roger_> ghs
<nitin> hello
<flipstar> hi nitin
<nitin> how do i register so that i can chat?
<flipstar> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<flipstar> nitin: you already can chat
<nitin> I also like ubuntu and kubuntu. I have installed both on my computer. I used ubuntu since 7.04
<flipstar> i tried gnome 2.22 a few days ago .. but didnt liked it much..
<neville_> Gnome is :/
<nitinnir> At first i used ubuntu a lot and found kde hard, but now I prefer to use kde.
<flipstar> im using kde since start..only used gnome once when i accendly downloaded the wrong livecd :/
<pyro17> GNOME
<nitinnir> here i have dial up connection, so i cannot download. therefore i have to wait for cd from canonicla,
<flipstar> then you probably watch more that you order the right one :)
<nitinnir> now i have decided to stick with version until 9.04
<flipstar> 9.04 or 8.04 ?
<nitinnir> at first i thought linux is very hard and it is only for the geeks, but i have managed to make my pc do all the basic functions that i need
<Ukonpoika> #kubuntu-offtopic is the place for chatting if you don't really need support.
<nitinnir> i mean until version 9.04
<flipstar> Ukonpoika: heres not much traffic so i think this is no problem :)
<Ukonpoika> flipstar, once a bad habit is born, it dies hard. ;)
<Jucato> rules are rules. traffic or none. please follow them. thanks
<flipstar> yessir
<Jucato> :)
<dwidmann> nitinnir: you could download an iso image over dialup. I've done it a couple of times. It's just not particularly enjoyable to do so ... and a download manager is a must.
<nitinnir> how long does it take to download an iso over dialup?
<dwidmann> Quite a while. If you can manage to keep the connection up as often as possible it'll take a week or two
<dwidmann> IIRC
<nitinnir> I prefer ordering cd from canonical even though i have to wait for sometime
<nitinnir> what is kernel headers?
<Jucato> you could also try contacting your Ubuntu LoCo (local community) and asking if they had CD's delivered to them last release. some LoCo's are given some amount of CD's to give away
<dwidmann> nitinnir: header files used for compiling things
<genii> If you had an optimal 56K connection 700Mb takes about 29 hours. But of course no one has an optimal connection.
<dwidmann> genii: yeah, maybe you'd get that if you connected from within your ISPs office (literally)
<dwidmann> Should take less than a week if the connection is decent .... mine wasn't
<david_> hello
<Odd-rationale> torrent might be a good idea as you can stop and resume
<genii> Yup
<SlimeyPete> nitinnir: kernel headers are source code files which are required if you want to install a new module (driver)
<BlkHtBrigade> I'm having an issue on my laptop where everytime I boot I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers before I can get into KDE.  if I "kdm stop" and then type "startx" it says that there is something wrong with the nvidia kernel.  After reinstalling the nvidia driver (from nvidia's download) it all works great until a reboot.  Any ideas?
<dwidmann> genii: Ii eventually broke down and coughed up the dough for a satellite connection. Now I've got all the new disappoints it has to offer.
<BlkHtBrigade> Kubuntu 7.10, alienware 9700 (sorry, forgot the important stuff)
<dwidmann> BlkHtBrigade: I've had that problem before .... didn't know what I was doing so I reinstalled using envy and it seemed to work okay.
<BlkHtBrigade> it's aggrivating =/  Almost the same thing is happening with the wireless drivers.
<ccvp> Ubuntu 8.04, is beta worth trying, or just stick with 7.10 until official release?
<ccvp> ?
<eddieftw> ccvp: i would say stick with 7.10
<Odd-rationale> ccvp: your choice. I am sticking to gutsy though
<Jucato> official release is barely a month away anyway
<neville_> Is it possible to use a burnt iso of a new release to upgrade?
<ccvp> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta
<Odd-rationale> At least he finallly have a name we can spell. Instead of "fiesty" and "gusty"
<Odd-rationale> *we
<ccvp> this dude on efnet asked this
<ccvp> [09:56am] [simon__] how do I tell my fedora core system to use vendor perl instead of site perl?
<ccvp> how he fix that?
<Jucato> tell him to ask in #fedora
<Jucato> Odd-rationale: next version's name is Intrepid Ibex
<ccvp> Jucato
<ccvp> starbucks is releasing a new brand of cofee, thats as demented named
<ccvp> as ubuntu releases
<ccvp> "Venti Anal Cumlatta" $3.99
<Odd-rationale> Jucato: that is not too hard to spell. But it is a mouthful
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Jucato> O.o
<Odd-rationale> I was hoping for ingenious iguana
<neville_> Oh come on, Ibex' look hilarious!!
<ccvp> Anal Cumlatta is good too
<BluesKaj> has to use the letter "i"
<flipstar> Jucato: where can i find i a list of LoCu's ?
<BluesKaj> pretty lame names so far , hardy heron ,gawd gimme a break :)
<neville_> What's the set name for J?
<Jucato> flipstar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<flipstar> thanks
<neville_> Jaundiced Jaguar?
<Jucato> neville_: they only decide before a new release
<Jucato> shortly before
<neville_> Hmm, so still time :P
<Odd-rationale> It should have been Hungry Hippo
<prince_jammys> usually about 5 minutes before release, judging by the names
<LimCore> heh the release names are funny
<Jucato> prince_jammys: no
 * LimCore prefers "7.10" 
<Jucato> LimCore: they're meant to be non-serious
<LimCore> is it just me or is 7.10 easier
<LimCore> to remember
<ccvp> limcore
<prince_jammys> they're definitely goofy
<Jucato> well that's the formal/real name of the release. the animal names are just "codenames"
<neville_> When I ordered my first copy of Kubuntu, 7.04, my Mum found the package, and with the name Feisty Fawn, she thought it was something.. unsavory.
<SSJ_GZ> neville_: lol
<neville_> So they're not all good
<LimCore> neville_: heh
<ccvp> Ever since Feodra screwed itself up permanently with FC2, the community evolutionized, and basically Ubuntu became the new "masses" standard....it's the most, microsoft'ized, and "window'ized" and automated'ized linux distro these days...........sad, but the only way to get the masses to use linux, is to make it easy, and automated,, meaning you wont see the day when the masses use console only
<ccvp> Ubuntu has degraded itself because of this :)
<hungrymouse> Can I clarify: 7.10 is Gutsy, right? I've not booted to Kubuntu for a while so I've forgotten what version I'm on :S
<Jucato> hungrymouse: yes
<hungrymouse> thanks.
 * genii tries to explain the Warty Warthog cd to Mother
<prince_jammys> hungrymouse: correct
<LimCore> ccvp: this doesnt have to be sad
<ccvp> heh
<LimCore> ccvp: some people like to "just use the tool"
<Jucato> ok, time to raise the offtopic warning
<ccvp> i remember when FC2
<LimCore> and ms is a bad, bad tool
<ccvp> was where it was "at"
<ccvp> now its all about ubuntu etc, and kde ubuntu
<ccvp> how big is the kubuntu iso
<ccvp> regular ubuntu = 695 megs i think
<hungrymouse> It won't be bigger than a single standard CD-R
<neville_> Hmm, can you buy pieces of the repositories on disks?
<neville_> AptonCD is greatm provided you have a decent internet connection in the first place :P
<genii> neville_: The alternate cd can be used as a mini-repository, it has a lot of packages on it since no gui
<neville_> It does provide a GUI anyway though, doesn't it? Otherwise, that wouldn't make much sense
<neville_> And, more along the lines of a DVD disk or 20 :P
<SlimeyPete> it doesn't provide a GUI installer
<SlimeyPete> but once you've installed you get a GUI
<neville_> Ah
<genii> neville_: The room they saved by not making it a livecd was used to pack more stuff on the media
<neville_> Is there an idea of how much space would be saved?
<ja> cze
<ja> siemak
<ja> siemka
<Annirak> The machine which I was running my mysqld had its chipset die.  Now I'm getting the message that mysql can't bind to port 3306.  What can I do to fix it?
<ccvp> I wish thugs in the ghetto would quit wasting $5,000 on 29" rims, for their 1984 regal, or caprice, that is worth $300, and rusted/falling apart. . . . don't they know the concept of depreciation? instead of investing.............those rims lose 80% value in 3 months HEH
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<angel> hi, can anyone help me get my realtek 8187b wireless card working? i have downloaded the windows drivers, used the 98 version in ndiswrapper, but it won't recognize the device, saying i isn't there
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm currently using v100.14.19 of nvidia drivers in k7.10.  i was wondering if it's possible to upgrade to a newer version  by d/lding it from nvidia.com
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> fulat2k: there are instructions there for doing that way ^^^
<flipstar> fulat2k: yes sure
<Vedavox> fulat2k: yes, the easiest way is to download and install envy
<Jucato> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<neville_> No, don't say Envy!!
<flipstar> envy would be an bad choise
<neville_> -_-v
<fulat2k> uhh..
<fulat2k> ok
<neville_> Why is Envy a bad choice?
<flipstar> it changes much in the whole system
<BluesKaj> Envy can break your setup , if you're not careful
<Jucato> (so does manually installing the driver from nvidia.com... though that's probably a bit easier to fix... maybe...)
<neville_> -_-v
<ubuntu> hello. I have a problem. I installed the nvidia drivers for my pc. but it says that my monitor doesn't support that resolution/refresh rate. and I can't log in graphically. how do I fix this?
<angel> guess no one can help...
<hungrymouse> ubuntu: what's your graphics card:
<fulat2k> hmm... wiki page doesn't say antying bout upgrading
<ubuntu> 8600GT.
<hungrymouse> and did it work before you installed a driver?
<ubuntu> perhaps if I could edit a configuration file. but I don't know which one. I am using livecd now but I don't know how to mount when in liveCD
<Jucato> fulat2k: you will basically have to install the new driver. that's what "upgrading" a driver is about
<ubuntu> hungrymouse:  it worked before
<Vedavox> ubuntu: /etc/xorg.conf is the file
<flipstar> fulat2k: you can use the instructions on nvidia.com
<hungrymouse> ubuntu: um... why did you install the new driver then ><
<ubuntu> coz nvidia drivers are better
<fulat2k> Jucato: i think i'll wait a while.  i'm not doing any gaming and my display works perfectly :P
<flipstar> this is probably the wisest choise
<ubuntu> how do I mount my hardrive from LiveCD?
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh how i hate ati's x200
<flipstar> ubuntu you should be able to use the gui in systemsetting>advanced>hard drives
<Daisuke_Laptop> i wanted to show off compiz-fusion to my in-laws (who are already running ubuntu), but i couldn't get it working with the stupid x200 chipset :(
<Vedavox> Daisuke_Laptop: why? I have it running here fine
<Daisuke_Laptop> xgl?
<Daisuke_Laptop> or aiglx using the newest driver?
<Vedavox> Daisuke_Laptop: used that, but now I just use an more up to date ati driver than what is in the gutsy repoes
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, i installed the newest driver from their site
<Daisuke_Laptop> still nada
<Daisuke_Laptop> but no matter
<Vedavox> what does it spit out when you type 'compiz --replace'
<hungrymouse> your hard drive, probably.
<ubuntu> where do I go to tell it to only use the normal drivers, ie not nvidia ones
<Vedavox> ubuntu: the way I do it is just amnually edit /etc/Xorg.conf to use vesa instead of nvidia
<thiemster> which is better: kubuntu 8.04 kde4 beta or kubuntu 8.04 kde3 beta
<flipstar> there is no 'better'
<thiemster> which has better graphics
<jussio1> !best | thiemster
<ubotu> thiemster: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<thiemster> jussio1: that didn't really answer my question
<flipstar> kde4 appears nicer i guess
<thiemster> does it use less memory
<thiemster> cause i have a 8-year-old computer with 512MB
<jussio1> thiemster: the thing is, your question is *very* subjective
<thiemster> and i also want to install kubuntu 8.04 (when the final version comes out) on a laptop with 256MB of memory
<jussio1> thiemster: they both use around the same. IMHO
<rafi> quelqu'un parle francais
<thiemster> rafi: if you asked me if i speak french, the answer is no
<thiemster> jussio1: thanks
<jussio1> !fr | rafi
<ubotu> rafi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rafi> #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> rafi: /j #ubuntu-fr
<LimCore> rafi:   /j #ubuntu-fr
<LimCore> or click
<rafi> #kubuntu-fr
<jussio1> !nickspam > grul
<thiemster> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<grul> "ok"
<thiemster> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<nick_> i need help plz
<thiemster> nick: on what
<thiemster> nick: what do u need help with?
<nick_> lol
<thiemster> nick: what?
<nick_> ok i have a printer whit memory sd slot
<thiemster> nick: so what's ur problem?
<nick_> and linux when i enter a momory stick he not doin g anything
<thiemster> sorry, can't help u there
<nick_> :(
<thiemster> i don't know too much about printers in linux
<nick_> ok
<thiemster> cause mine won't even work properly
<thiemster> have you installed CUPS
<nick_> ok mine work fine but my momy not work :(
<thiemster> huh?
<thiemster> what r u talking about?
<kalorin> is there some way to just turn off, remove, destroy all these apps need to use the kwallet?
<kalorin> I've apt-get removed it, yet they still keep asking for it
 * rhombicosidodeca is tired
<mot> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> kalorin: Alt+F2, "kcontrol", go to Security and Privacy -> KDE Wallet -> uncheck Enable the KDE wallet subsystem
<kalorin> jucato, sweet thanks
<sceptre_> im not doing anything and im getting a constant write to my sda1 of around 3..4mb/sec and i cant figure out why
<flipstar> sceptre_: http://guichaz.free.fr/misc/#iotop
<sceptre_> never mind it was mythTV backend lol
<sceptre_> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<sceptre_> now theres no disk activity
<sceptre_> =)
<sceptre_> flipstar: i dont think i could use that script anyone...no I/O accounting support
<flipstar> but you seems to be able to use sudo..so you can change any
<nick_> hey
<nick_> how i format a d: drive ?
<nick_> or e :
<nick_> memory stick
<flipstar> with mkfs or a gui like qtparted
<nick_> umm
<nick_> where i find that ?
<flipstar> you find qtparted in the repos, you can install via adept_manager , mkfs is part of the system
<nick_> okok
<drims> Hello everybody, i'm stuck with something here in kubuntu ( surely newbie's probs )
<drims> someone could help me?
<flipstar> sure..but you need to tell us what problem you have ..makes sence or ?
<drims> Well i've got kubuntu and winxp on the same computer, and i wanted to shared files on ntfs partition with my network while i'm under kubuntu..
<drims> i experienced some problems so i decided to copy the files i wanted to share on my kubuntu partition
<drims> the problem is when i copy a file ( a movie is the case ) i can't read it in kubuntu..
<drims> it loads perfectly when it's on my ntfs partition but once the copy done, the file seems corrupt
<flipstar> which ntfs driver you are using ? maybe you should try ntfs-3g
<drims> which is strange because i have no problem with .srt files or others
<drims> i don't know i just installed kubuntu 7.10
<drims> are they not included?
<flipstar> drims: you sure there is a problem with this file .. or you just cant play it ?
<genii> What is the file extension of this movie?
<flipstar> maybe you just dont have the right codecs for the file installed
<drims> not at all
<drims> because i can read it if the fim is on my ntfs partition ( i'm still under kubuntu )
<flipstar> oh..okay
<drims> it's only once copied that it doesn't load
<drims> (i mean copied on my ext3 partition the one kubuntu is on )
<genii> drims: Is the size the same after copying?
<flipstar> you probably can play other films on the same drive..?
<drims> Unable to open '/home/drims/Nouveau dossier/bclc.avi'
<flipstar> oh this might be an permissions thing
<drims> i can play all the films which are on the original partition ( ntfs ) but not once copied..
<flipstar> which player are you using ?
<drims> vlc
<flipstar> then just try "kdesu vlc <videofile> once..
<flipstar> "kdesu vlc /home/drims/Nouveau dossier/bclc.avi" in this case
<flipstar> to see if its an permission problem
<drims> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<drims> [00000290] main input error: no suitable access module for `/home/drims/Nouveau'
<drims> [00000281] main playlist: nothing to play
<drims> .. weird..
<flipstar> try kdesu vlc "/home/drims/Nouveau dossier/bclc.avi"
<flipstar> with quotes
<flipstar> there is an emtpy space in the filename ..
<genii> Put the file in a directory without spaces in the name
<flipstar> works also with quotes
<drims> i tried with quotes, same problem
<drims> i'll change quickly the folder's name
<drims> same problem..
<ubuntu> wey
<drims> [00000304] main input error: no suitable access module for `dossier/bclc.avi'
<drims> trying to create local folder /root/.kde/share: Permission denie
<genii> the "encrypted dvd support unavailable"    makes me think  it could be libdvdcss2 which is needed
<drims> but it's weird because like i said before, if i wanna play at their original location it works without any problem
<genii> drims: What does ls -l /home/drims/dossier/bclc.avi             report?
<nick_> why on my memory stick said is a virtual partition
<genii> the -l is lowercase L there
<Vermux> how do I start Samba?
<drims> i think i found the problem, when i copied the files the autorisation changes to root for playing the file
<drims> i just changes the attributes and it seems to work now
<genii> Vermux: If it's installed, then: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<ubuntu> s.a
<drims> big thank you for all for that problem ;)
<drims> now i have a new one ;)
<drims> why am i not allowed to share files (while i'm under kubuntu) from my ntfs partition on my networks?
<drims> it says : only the folders associated with your user can be shared
<flipstar> then the partition is probably not assignet to your user
<nick_> flipstar:  how i start fkfs
<nick_> mkfs
<drims> how can i change that?
<drims> yes indeed i just saw that in the properties.. thanks
<flipstar> nick_: in a terminal type sudo mkfs.<filesystem> device
<flipstar> drims: okay..btw how did you copied the files ?
<drims> .. it's the 6th times that i try to switch to linux but each time i came back for little issues like that.. i hope it's the good one ;)
<drims> in fact i think that i openned dolphin with the root attributes under my common user
<drims> once copied i was unable to open them but now it's fixed
<flipstar> okay..thats good :)
<drims> other questions... can i create a root user ?
<flipstar> no..you shouldnt
<drims> because i think that 95% of my issues are linked with the permissions things
<flipstar> just change the permissions once
<drims> oh k.. i get by then
<ubuntuME> türk varmı bu kanalda??
<drims> i can't change the permissions of my ntfs partition..
<Vermux> genii: if I changed the contents of the smb.conf file, do I need to restart the samba service or it updates automatically?
<drims> i change those but when i click OK and go back to the properties, nothing changes..
<LimCore> ubuntuME: #ubuntu.tr ?
<flipstar> drims: the mounted partition ?
<drims> flipstar: yes
<Vermux> if I changed the contents of the smb.conf file, do I need to restart the samba service or it updates automatically?
<genii> Vermux: You need to restart it. use "restart" instead of "start" in this case
<Vermux> oops
<Vermux> genii: I started it again. it means that 2 same services are running now?
<flipstar> drims: how did you mounted it ?
<flipstar> it should work with a browser with root rights..but you still can change the mount options
<drims> flipstar: kubuntu did it itself when i installed it, /media/sda1
<genii> Vermux: Yes
<flipstar> drims: hm you also checked the options with subdirs ?
<ubuntu> .
<Vermux> genii: waht is the netbios name?
<drims> flipstar: i didn't do it for the moment because i'm (i don't know why now) unable to change the permissions for others ( my network )
<drims> flipstar: when i click OK it goes back like before : Denied
<genii> Vermux: Netbios name is the name Wincdows computers see it as. If your linux box is called FredSmith   netbios is: FREDSMITH
<drims> flipstar: and if i checked the option for subfolder a dialog box open with a progression bar but it stays stuck at 0%
<sebastian> hi
<genii> Vermux: You should kill extra samba instances running, eg:     sudo killall smbd
<Vermux> genii: I did stop instead of start
<sebastian> Can somebody tell me how do deinstall kde and install gnome?
<sebastian> -d +t
<Vermux> genii: where is the smb.conf the netbios appears? because I dont c this line
<genii> Vermux: Because you started a second instance it may not have a lockfile/pidfile which the script can use to close it prroperly.
<Vermux> genii: ok, I killed it and started it again
<genii> Vermux: There is not usually some "netbios name" entry in the samba config file. It just has a workgroup entry. Then the name the Windows machines see for your computer is it's usual lunux name but all in uppercase
<genii> lunux -> linux
<sebastian> okay^^   bye bye
<Vermux> genii: ok, I see it now on the windows machine
<Vermux> genii: it is lower case
<BluesKaj> genii ,I subbed the iso file in your command with mine ,but no joy. here's the output ,http://www.pastebin.ca/955475
<Vermux> genii: I cant read the file from the shared directory even though I set permissions
<genii> Vermux: How did you go about setting these permissions?
<Vermux> genii: ok, now it works. I entered now chmod u+rwx,g+rx,o+rx /export
<Vermux> genii: previously I entered chmod 744 /export
<Vermux> genii: what are all this letters?
 * genii sighs
<Vermux> genii: I want the /export to be only read permiited
<genii> Vermux: u=user g=group o=others   r=read w=write x=execute       so u+rwx means give user that owns directory read/write/execute priveleges
<sourcemaker> I have installed the new kubuntu beta package.... it's there the restrikted driver manager menu for setting up nvidia?
<flipstar> its called driver manager now
<Vermux> genii: I set up read only=yes, but I can copy the file in the shared directory
<sourcemaker> flipstar: how can I configure... is there an menu?
<jhutchins_wk> Vermux: Do you mean you can copy a file to the shared directory, or copy it from the shared directory to somewhere else?
<flipstar> sourcemaker: the is no menu it should detect the card if you run it kmenu>system>driver manager
<sourcemaker> flipstar: thanks
<flipstar> is there a tool to search inside ftp servers? beside google i mean
<genii> Vermux: sudo chmod -R 754 /export                   When you have read only =yes in smb.conf it won't overwrite file permissions you set earlier manually on that directory. eg: when you did chmod u+rwx,g+rx,o+rx /export or chmod 744   or so
<Vermux> genii: how do I c the current permissions for a file?
<Vermux> genii: or directory
<genii> Vermux: files:   ls -l filename                 directory: ls -ld directoryname
<leleiniesia> buonasera
<hellhound> I have installed Gutsy Gibbon on my third computer (other two are just fine) with a 2.33 Ghz Xeon processor and 1 GB of RAM.  My problem is that it is running incredibly slow, simple things like moving the mouse cursor even go slow by not responding for 5-10 seconds and then jumping around the screen only to return back to is slow state.  Open and application often takes 3-5 minutes.  Does anyone know what I might be able to check
<hellhound> that would cause this?
<LimCore> hellhound: bad video driver?
<hellhound> I have altry tested the memory and ran top and nothing strange was seen
<LimCore> hellhound:   run  top -d 3  to see who is using the most cpu
<LimCore> and/or run gui application   ksysquard
<LimCore> oh
<LimCore> is it fast but unresponsive, or overall really slow?
<LimCore> go to vt-1  (text mode) and try doing some oeprations, does it work well there
<sourcemaker2> I am testing the new ubuntu beta version using an encrypted hard disk via LVM... I am not sure... but it seems that the file system encryption slows down the system really hard
<Freeze> hello i have Kubuntu 7.10. why i doesnt find alsa-oss with apt-cache search . mein sources.list http://paste.debian.net/51753
<Freeze> my
<hellhound> Limcore on top -d 3 the top results are (xorg (35148 virt), k89_uiserver (31796 virt), konsole (33624 virt) and top (2368 virt)
<LimCore> but how much cpu usage
<flipstar> Freeze: alsa-oss is in universe..if you just added it you need to update first
<hellhound> LimCore: The computer seems to actually be slow as typing in konsole even is delayed... however outside of Linux (such as grub and the boot process as this si not a dual boot system) go at normal speeds
<vlt> Hello. What am I doing wrong when `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` only lets me setup kbd settings but not video card?
<Naru> helloo/. Somebody speek Russian?
<vlt> !ru | Naru
<ubotu> Naru: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> hellhound: Likely your video driver is the culprit. Perhaps running xgl with some ati card or similar
<hellhound> LimCore: xorg uses 4-1 PU, kio_uiserver uses 3-1%, and 3-5 other applications list but with no more than 1% cpu usage
<LimCore> wyhat is 4-1 PU ?
<Freeze> thank you flipstar
<sourcemaker2> is there an channel for kubuntu beta?
<hellhound> LimCore: sorry i meant 4% - 1% CPU usage
<Bauldrick> sourcemaker2: hardy?
<SlimeyPete> sourcemaker2: #ubuntu+1 (there is no #kubuntu+1)
<Erickj92> what is the name of the konsole IRC application?
<LimCore> hellhound: hmm Im not sure
<jhutchins_wk> irssi is one
<LimCore> hellhound: try in text mode (VT-1  alt+ctrl+f1  and +f7 tyo get back)
<BluesKaj> irssi, Erickj92
<Erickj92> addd irssi. thank you
<mi> new xorg suxs ( in hardy)
<BluesKaj> mi, then join #ubuntu+1
<algyz> Naru:  учи английский
<mi> BluesKaj:  i said that 30 days ago
<Naru> Я всё слышал.
<mi> Naru: Я ponimaju po Ruski
<mi> :)
<kardesler> s.a
<BluesKaj> mi , then go there , we do official releases here.
<mi> BluesKaj: just comment ...what is wrong?
<algyz> !ru  mi Naru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru  mi naru - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<algyz> !ru| mi Naru
<ubotu> mi Naru: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> !ru | mi Naru
<mi> algyz: sorry but i not rusian
<mi> serbia is here :)
<algyz> mi:  lithuania also ;)
<mi> algyz: niceeee
<syke> hi
<syke> is this the place to discuss the kde4 hardy packages?
<mi> #kubuntu-kde4
<algyz> syke:  maybe kde4 channel?
<DarkriftX> during boot, before x starts, its trying to init my wifi, but failing with irq_ready timeout, and the boot process isnt going anywhere
<DarkriftX> how do i make it just continue
<DarkriftX> it keeps doing the timeouts every once in a while
<rcg1984> So far I have a RAID set active now, how do I mount the harddrives?
<wesley> how can i write to my ntfs drive in kubuntu?
<trappist> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<algyz> wesley:  mount it with ntfs-3g
<wesley> i have the drive mounted but can not write
<flipstar> rcg1984: mount the mapper in /dev/mapper
<DarkriftX> where is blacklist again?
<rcg1984> flipstar: alright thanks.
<algyz> wesley:  look into permissions of this disc
<flipstar> rcg1984: youre welcome :)
<wesley> is using ntfs-config a safe way to write to the drive?
<DarkriftX> ntfs3g worked great for me
<DarkriftX> i played wow off a ntfs drive for 4 months
<DarkriftX> and that has lots of read/writing
<wesley> it seems to be working fine
<DarkriftX> then it prob is
<wesley> thanks everyone
<slow-motion> hi
<DarkriftX> ok, i enabled my nvidia restricted drivers and not x doesnt seem to want to start, how can i disable those and make it use the ones it was using?
<DarkriftX> not x = now x
<BusError> gah. my upgrade to heron failed early on, and now I have a bazillion alert nessage with dependency failures
<BusError> with a #$#$#@$# alert window that masks the 'close' button and a 'report bug' button that doesn't work
<flipstar> hardy=beta, beta=risky
<Kheops> hi
<Kheops> algyz: hi man :)
<rcg1984> alright, I just editted the fstab file to: /dev/mapper/sil_ahbiejbgcgaf /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8-8 0 0 I pointed to that specific folder but mounted it in my Storage Media which gives me the error: "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<pulaski> hello, I'm trying to get my cannon i550 printer going on my kubuntu gutsy with kernel 2.6.22-14-generic.  I've found a link in the ubuntu forums that details instructions.  I need to get a driver from ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/.  The name of the driver is: bjfiltercups-X.X-X.i386.rpm.  The bjfilterpixus550i... drivers at there don't show one specifically for kernel 2.6.22-14.  The latest kernel listed for the
<pulaski> 550i is 2.4-0.  Would this be suitable or can someone suggest another approach"
<rcg1984> I have no clue why Ubuntu mounted it in the Storage Media.  How do I fix this issue?
<DarkriftX> is there a command line tool to configure your xorg.conf?
<Kheops> hey i want to know why my partition don't remain mounted ?
<genii> hellhound: Any resolve to your slow xeon box yet?
<Kheops> i game the command to mount..
<DarkriftX> i need to remove nvidia drivers and make it use something else
<Kheops> gave*
<Kheops> Jucato: u are here ?
<Kheops> hmm he is away..
<Kheops> somebody here for support ?
<baizidimohamed> il ya quelqu'un
<prince_jammys> what type of partition is is?
<Kheops> hmmm
<prince_jammys> !fr | baizidimohamed
<Kheops> ext3
<Kheops> i just format it
<Kheops> :)
<prince_jammys> baizidimohamed: #ubuntu-fr
<Kheops> and i mounted..but after restart unmount
<ubotu> baizidimohamed: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hellhound> genii: no not yet... LimCore thought it might be the display driver or something... which I am trying to test out, but it seems as thought it is just processing things slow and in spurts... in otherwords for a few seconds it runs fine and then it drags for another few seconds ( i say it drags when the mouse cursor does not respond for a few seconds)
<prince_jammys> Kheops: is there a line in /etc/fstab for it?
<Kheops> what is fstab ?
<genii> hellhound: I also suspect the display driver, especially if it is an ATI card
<prince_jammys> Kheops: it's a configuration file
<prince_jammys> !fstab | Kheops
<flipstar> rcg1984: just add uid=1000 to the fstab entry
<ubotu> Kheops: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kheops> ky
<prince_jammys> Kheops: look at the file. each line shows a device and where it gets mounted
<Kheops> i must look
<Kheops> oky
<prince_jammys> Kheops: if you have the proper fstab line, it will get mounted automatically
<moomo> wat is best distribution for linux ,,
<rcg1984> so? /dev/mapper/sil_ahbiejbgcgaf /media/windows ntfs-3g uid=1000
<genii> hellhound: What does: lspci | grep VGA         say is your video card?
<hellhound> genii: yeah i just found out it is ati (built into the server board)  do you know of any other drivers or anything that might help it out
<rcg1984> moomo there is no best distro it's a personal preference
<pulaski> Does anyone here use a canon i550 printer with their kubuntu?
<flipstar> rcg1984: better uid=1000,gid=1000 for group also :)
<rcg1984> flipstar, alright will do
<genii> hellhound: does: grep xgl /etc/X11/xorg.conf                    produce a line ?
<livingdaylight> hello kubunteros
<hellhound> genii: it says VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies Onc Rage XL (rev 27)
<flipstar> rcg1984: this only applies if youre the first user in the system..else the uid id different..
<rcg1984> alright
<livingdaylight> is there anyone to speak to when one has been banned?
<rcg1984> flipstar: I'm the only user on this computer
<eMaX> hello all
<flipstar> good :)
<BusError> it's adept being broken. aptitude works just fine, and find a way around the few broken packages
<prince_jammys> livingdaylight: #ubuntu-ops
<hellhound> genii: no grep xgl /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not produce anything
<livingdaylight> prince_jammys, thx amigo
<eMaX> how can I use sudo bla and have a path set so that "bla" is found as a command? Root has the right path using sudo su -, and the current user also has the right path, only when using sudo, the path appears to be different
<genii> hellhound: OK. To see which video driver is being used: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and usually the last entry is the video (but not always)
<rcg1984> what's the command for cycle umount than mount?
<genii> rcg1984: mount /place -o <new options here>, remount
<hellhound> genii: the driver is "ati"
<pulaski> Does anyone know of a channel devoted to printers on kubuntu?
<prince_jammys> i don't
<prince_jammys> you could try asking the question here and in #ubuntu
<genii> hellhound: Hmm. OK. So for older ati cards this should be right. Can you copy and paste the entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to the pastebin website please
<genii> !paste | hellhound in case you don't know about pastebin
<ubotu> hellhound in case you don't know about pastebin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<trappist> pulaski: there's probably no such channel, but you might try #cups, since kubuntu uses cups for printing
<pulaski> thanks for responding trappist I've found there now.
<hellhound> genii: give me a sec this may take a min or two
<crackhead100> hi, my screen saver is running realllllllllllllllllllllllllly slow.. i'm logged in remotely to my machine.. i don't want to have to reboot the machine or reboot the X session.. what should i do, to get my session viewable??
<genii> hellhound: OK
<crackhead100> genii: can you help? i know you're good
<Megiddo> I can't find any documentation at all on Kitchensync... is that app outdated? I want to sync a WM6 phone with Kontact
<hellhound> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60900/
<trappist> crackhead100: run `top`, see what's eating your resources (first thing listed, usually) and kill it
<arcticpenguin380> will shipit have kde 4 disks?
<crackhead100> trappist: did that.. it rotates..
<genii> crackhead100: Likely it's just a machine in the middle someplace thats causing the slowdown, about which not much can be done. Have you done a tracepath to your remote box?
<genii> hellhound: Reading
<crackhead100> genii: it's definitely the local machine
<crackhead100> trappist: what do i do if it's "swap"??
<flipstar> arcticpenguin380: nope..they dont have beta's yet
<Megiddo> I can't find any documentation at all on Kitchensync... is that app outdated? I want to sync a WM6 phone with Kontact
<crackhead100> trappist: can i kill kswapd?
<crackhead100> trappist: how can i make the swap bigger,t oo, as i think that must be what's slowing it?
<flipstar> you shouldnt kill kswapd
<arcticpenguin380> when hardy is released will they have kde4 discs?
<crackhead100> flipstar: can i make kswap bigger?
<genii> hellhound: I would suggest to comment out the line 71
<crackhead100> flipstar: could the swap be too small? or does that change take a partition restructuring?
<flipstar> you can increase swap by resizing the disc/swap partitiion
<crackhead100> flipstar: yeah, i can't really do that on the fly, from within the session, from a command console, can i?
<crackhead100> flipstar: do you know how i can tell swap to stop dragging everything so slow in this session?
<flipstar> since it probably is mounted..nope
<hellhound> genii: the Option "dpms" on the monitor section
<Kheops> i read
<Kheops> is not on the fstab
<Kheops> hmmm strange
<Kheops> i mounted the partition and he isn't there
<Kheops> :|
<genii> hellhound: Yes. Although likely it will not be some dramatic improvement. I was looking for dri or xgl extensions in there, but none.
<flipstar> Kheops: if you mount something it doesnt appear suddenly in fstab
<crackhead100> flipstar: i got back in... it was kopete and firefox which were slowing things down...
<crackhead100> flipstar: you have any suggestions to cure that in the future?
<trappist> crackhead100: if swap's killing you it's because something's using way too much memory.  run top again and hit shift-m to sort by memory usage, and see what it is
<Kheops> hhmmmm
<Kheops> but ?
<Kheops> how can i save the mounting?
<flipstar> crackhead100: which client are you using ? maybe you could get a better one..
<crackhead100> trappist: i got in.. i killed firefox and kopete
<Kheops> after rebooting no mount
<Kheops> :)
<genii> hellhound: You may want to install the proprietary ati driver.
<crackhead100> flipstar: i'm using kubuntu 7.10.. what do you mean? oh... kopete.. and firefox were the culprits...
<trappist> crackhead100: yeah firefox leaks pretty bad.  consider switching to firefox3-beta, much better on your memory
<flipstar> crackhead100: oh youre connected via ssh ?
<flipstar> i thought it might be vnc or so
<Kheops> flipstar: so how can i save my mount ?
<rcg1984> flipstar:  Thanks, it's working now :-)
<flipstar> Kheops: add it in fstab
<crackhead100> flipstar: well, i was.. to the command.. 'cause it was so slow, i couldnt drop via alt-f6 or whatever..
<Kheops> hmm oky
<crackhead100> trappist: what about kopete?
<flipstar> rcg1984: cool :)
<poulicroque> kopete is nul
<Kheops> i can type a command or something like that ?
<poulicroque> kopete is for noob
<hellhound> genii: yeah i am just using it as a file server... but it is very time consuming to edit my samba conf  ...etc (i do not have it up yet to the other desktops so i do not know it runs slow as fr as moving and saving files)
<flipstar> Kheops: someone posted a helpful link for you some time ago..
<Kheops> i read it
<Kheops> ;)
<crackhead100> poulicroque: then what's better for combining a few aim names very efficiently.. ?
<Kheops> but don't exist any usefull command ?
<trappist> crackhead100: never heard of serious problems with kopete - I use bitlbee for chat, and my wife uses ... um, used to be called gaim, I forget what it's called now
<Kheops> trappist: u use linux for chating ?
<Kheops> :)))))
<trappist> Kheops: of course, I use it for everything
<crackhead100> Kheops: yes.. some of us like to talk to people toooo : )
<Kheops> lol
<Kheops> linux is not for fun..
<genii> hellhound: If you have restricted-manager-kde, you can run it by: alt-f2 ... restricted-manager-kde   and it should tell you if there is a suitable driver to install
<Kheops> and games
<Kheops> and chating
<poulicroque> poulicroque
<trappist> Kheops: if you say so
<Kheops> and other stuff like this
<crackhead100> Kheops: then it's useless by that definition
<Kheops> nop
<crackhead100> Kheops: not all of us are sysadmins : P
<Kheops> it is usefull to Servers
<Kheops> that's all
<poulicroque> mcdonnald is  good..
<trappist> ooh a troll!
<poulicroque> xd
<Kheops> Win32 best bussniess ever seen
<Kheops> :)
<crackhead100> Kheops: wow, great evangelist you are..
<Kheops> that's why u aren't rich
<Kheops> ;)
<Kheops> i'm Dark Archon or Dark Angel
<Kheops> :)
<trappist> anyhoo...
<crackhead100> trappist: yeah, what other advice
<Kheops> brb i have to work now don't use linux for CHATING
<Kheops> :)))
<trappist> crackhead100: I just snooped my wife's process list to see what's running, but apparently the process is still called 'gaim' even if the app isn't
<trappist> crackhead100: pidgin!
<crackhead100> trappist: yeah.. gaim doesnt work as well.. pidgin.. i dont know.. i will have to check.. it seems not to be as space efficient on the desktop.. kopete is really customizable..
<trappist> anyway she never seems to have any problems with it
<crackhead100> trappist: i have thousands of contacts in mine.. so i need something better for a power user..
<trappist> crackhead100: ah, I don't have the kind of chat experience to give you a recommendation there
<crackhead100> trappist: what's a good channel on this server fo rme to check?
<Megiddo> I can't find any documentation at all on Kitchensync... is that app outdated? I want to sync a WM6 phone with Kontact
<trappist> crackhead100: I use bitlbee, which runs as an irc server and is an irc-to-instant-message gateway, so I do all my chatting in my irc client... over ssh, in a screen session, so I never disconnect, I just reattach
<trappist> crackhead100: I dunno, most channels are product-specific
<hellhound> genii: it responded "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<crackhead100> trappist: that's interesting.. ill have to check it out.. that probably makes it a lot faster.. and more stable..
<crackhead100> trappist: but then which irc client are you using? id need to have a really customizable irc client.. easy with keystrokes and lots of options..
<trappist> crackhead100: yep.  not sure what challenges might be presented by thousands of buddies, though.  might work out just fine, or you may need to tweak your irc client
<trappist> crackhead100: I use irssi, which is a console client, so *very* keystroke-friendly, and also very highly customizable
<crackhead100> how can i check and see if my swap can be extended, btw?
<genii> hellhound: OK. So it may then be some other issue causing slowdowns. Have you ran memtest on the ram in the box to make sure it passes?
<trappist> crackhead100: how much ram do you have, how much swap, and are you running 32bit or 64bit
<hellhound> genii: yes and it passed without any errors
<trappist> crackhead100: basically if you're running 32bit, you can have a total of 4GB of addressable memory including swap (which should be more than enough unless something's gone so horribly wrong no amount of memory will save you) and if you're 64bit I'm not sure what the limit is but it's way more than you'll ever need
<pulaski> Thanks trappist,  I have a little more to go on now.  cya
<trappist> pulaski: enjoy :)
<crackhead100> trappist: 32..
<cdpuk> Hi all, anyone know what settings to use to get KVpnc to connect to a Win XP VPN server?
<crackhead100> trappist: i have 2gb of real ram sticks.. and then not sure how much swap.. i could be at 4 already total..
<genii> hellhound: Is it using the hard drive a lot?
<Anoob> If you want some extra cash, just click this link and sign up http://www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=maconga   Just fill out the surveys and you get cash!
<hellhound> genii: right now yes ( i am copying my backup of files to the harddrives now... but I notice no changes even when it is not copying and even after a fresh boot
<trappist> crackhead100: probably no reason to add to that.  if you got into swap with that much ram, something was leaking badly and you wouldn't ended up in the same situation, just might've taken longer
<crackhead100> trappist: ill update to ffbeta3 and see what happens
<crackhead100> trappist: where do i get ffb3?
<trappist> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
<flipstar> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases
<flipstar> mine is longer :P:P
<crackhead100> trappist: if i see it in my adept, is that the smae? ff3? i shouldnt have to get it from their repo necessarily, right?
<server_> hola soy nuevo con unbutu
<trappist> crackhead100: if it's in adept and you're on gutsy, I have no idea because it's not in any official gutsy repos
<server_> como puedo actualizar unbutu desde internet
<trappist> crackhead100: if you were to upgrade to hardy, it's there by default
<genii> hellhound: Perhaps put into pastebin: result of command dmesg              and contents of file /var/log/syslog   for scrutiny
<trappist> !es | server_
<ubotu> server_: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<server_> tengo la version 6.10 a la ultima versión
<trappist> crackhead100: but note, hardy's not released, and officially not stable, etc.
<server_> gracias
<crackhead100> trappist: im staying on gutsy for now.. it's some other repo.. dont know.. alexander sack.. seems to be a gutsy bakcport universe
<trappist> crackhead100: apt-cache policy packagename should tell you more about the version
<jhutchins_wk> crackhead100: Running beta software is how you get into these problems in the first place.
<trappist> jhutchins_wk: actually he got into this problem running firefox2 :)
<crackhead100> jhutchins_wk: however if ff was the culprit leaking mem, and its beta is iknown to be better, shouldnt ..
<trappist> crackhead100: yes :)
<jhutchins_wk> crackhead100: The thing about betas is that they're betas for a reason.
<crackhead100> trappist: i just installed ff3.. however, it didnt load when i loaded the firefox now?? (i closed and reopened it..)
<trappist> crackhead100: it's probably a new command line... I have no idea how it was packaged, but it's probably designed to not step on your ff2
<jhutchins_wk> cdpuk: kvpnc doesn't work well with pptp, you need to work with the pptp tools from the console.
<trappist> crackhead100: try dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<jhutchins_wk> crackhead100: Did you install it from an ubuntu package or from the mozilla installer?
<cdpuk> jhutchins_wk: I seem to have got it working, it just wasn't nagging me to install pptp unless I reselected the profile, so I had no idea it wasn't installed - thanks anyway
<hellhound> genii: ok my dmesg is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60906/
<genii> hellhound: Reading
<Vermux> how do I create the icon that switch between languages?
<crackhead100> trappist: ok, works.. we'll see how ff3 works now.. thanks for all the help
<hellhound> genii: ok and my /var/log/syslog is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60907/
<genii> hellhound: From the very last line of your dmesg it looks like it loses sync with your pointing device there
<hellhound> genii: i have a logitech usb trackman wheel
<genii> hellhound: Did you try the same device on another ubuntu box to see if the same issue occurs?
<genii> hellhound: Reading second paste
<freeze__> guten abend ich hab kürzlich kubuntu 7.10 installiert und versuche vergebens das mikro unter teamspeak funktionabel zu machen. installiert files sind alsa-oss alsa-source und alsa-utils
<freeze__> höre tu ich alles
<genii> hellhound: I'm thinking it's your pointing device now
<freeze__> *n
<freeze__> ich hab schon stunden vor googel verbracht ohne eine lösung zu finden
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Whenever my computer boots up the networking service doesn't start automatically, even though System Settings says it starts a boot up.
<trappist> !de | freeze__
<trappist> hellooooo bot
<freeze__> not a german channel?
<Ertain> Every time I have to do "/etc/init.d/networking restart".
<trappist> freeze__: this one is english - try #kubuntu-de or #ubuntu-de
<freeze__> oh sorry
<genii> freeze__: English questions here
<freeze__> ok thanks
<trappist> no problem :)
<bogdanbiv> hello
<hellhound> genii: hehehe you are right... i forgot i had on one of those usb to ps/2 adaptors on .. i took it off and plugged straight to usb and it works much better now... the only drag seems to be due to the massive file copying (78.2 gb from external USB harddrivbe to a RAID 5 array)
<hellhound> genii: thank you... something so simple... that is the way it goes
<genii> hellhound: Yup :) Glad to help
<dthacker-work> Hi.  I'm getting the following error on boot "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<dthacker-work> It reads grub, so the disk must be spinning.
<genii> dthacker-work: You usually get that when it can't read/find the initrd. Did you shut down during an upgrade before it re-ran initramfs ?
<dthacker-work> genii: I had a temp shutdown on laptop during an upgrade, yes.
<genii> dthacker-work: OK. So the basic process here is to boot to livecd, then mount the old / and chroot there. Then to install in the chrooted environment some kernel image which is usable. It will rebuild the initrd
<dthacker-work> genii: Ok, booting from a kubuntu gutsy livecd.  What option do I take at the first screen?
<genii> work, afk
<dustin_> hey
<dthacker-work> Ok, I hit escape, went to text mode, got the boot: prompt.  Type in "rescue" and hit enter.  Got "could not find kernel image: rescue"
<genii> back
<genii> dthacker-work: Are you using a gui cd or the alternat or server cd?
<dthacker-work> genii: I've only got GUI cd's handy
<genii> dthacker-work: Good. Don't worry about going into rescue mode of the cd. Boot it up until you get the desktop.
<dthacker-work> ok, booting.  BTW this is a kubuntu 7.10 LiveCD
<Megiddo> Can anyone help me sync a WM6 device?
<Megiddo> Nothing works
<genii> dthacker-work: After it boots - make a directory to mount the old root under. Like: mkdir /mnt/tmp              Which partition was it on?
<Kheops> hi hi
<Kheops> i want to create an NTFS partition for my system
<dthacker-work> genii: I'm not sure, It was a vanilla install so maybe /dev/sda1?
<Kheops> how can i do this ?
<dthacker-work> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<flipstar> Kheops: you probably need windows to create a windows partition
<Vermux> how do I create the icon on the taskbar that switches between languages?
<Kheops> lol
<Kheops> :)
<genii> dthacker-work: OK assuming sda1:sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp;sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/tmp/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/tmp/sys;sudo mount -t proc proc /mnt/tmp/proc    Then sudo chroot /mnt/tmp     You should be then able to install a viable kernel image for now
<Kheops> i just format it..
<Kheops> for linux..and i want to mount it as ntfs
<genii> dthacker-work:  I forgot a slash before /proc, insert it
<genii> Bah I'll just repost
<genii> dthacker-work: Repost with slash in correct spot :) OK assuming sda1:sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp;sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/tmp/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/tmp/sys;sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/tmp/proc
<dthacker-work> genii: ok working through your comands.
<genii> dthacker-work: Then sudo chroot /mnt/tmp
<Kheops> how can i make ntfs on kubuntu ?
<SlimeyPete> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Kheops> i read
<Kheops> no info
<SlimeyPete> oh, *make* ntfs? You want to create a new ntfs partition?
<Kheops> YES
<genii> dthacker-work: A safe kernel if you did a 32 bit install is:     linux-image-2.6.22-14-386
<Kheops> so how can i do this
<Kheops> ?
<flipstar> isnt the generic to prefer ?
<SlimeyPete> Aha. Right. Not sure if that's even possible yet.
<Kheops> how can i make ntfs on kubuntu ????
<flipstar> Kheops: you probably need windows to create a windows partition
<Kheops> no
<genii> dthacker-work: You can install by: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-14-386              or as flipstar suggests the generic one by: apt-get install linux-image
<eegore> is there a way to correct page offset on a printer
<Kheops> u don't say it correctly flipstar
<Kheops> try again
<flipstar> Kheops: if you know it, why you asking ?
<genii> dthacker-work: Hopefully the files to build from are in the old /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<SlimeyPete> Kheops: looks like you need to use mkfs.ntfs somehow. The manual is at: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkfs.ntfs
<SlimeyPete> but I've never done it so can't give any further help
<genii> dthacker-work: Did it give some message, or else working, etc?
<Kheops> k
<Kheops> :)))
<Kheops> ok ok
<Kheops> no need other programs
<Kheops> to do that
<Kheops> another ppl to help ?
<dthacker-work> genii: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually type dpkg --configur -s to correct the problem.   Now following directions.....
<genii> dthacker-work: It may be unable to complete that, since we did not copy over any networking info/setups before chroot. But hopefully it will use what it had previously
<dthacker-work> genii: update-initramfs ran and generated /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<genii> dthacker-work: gOOD. yOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO REBOOT TO THE HARD DRIVE NOW
<genii> Bah capslock
<dthacker-work> genii: ok! fingers and toes crossed :)
<Megiddo> If apt-get reports a break for trying to upgrade a package, what does it mean and how do I override it?
<ccvp> Hello, in my computer I have an ATI Radeon 2400 HD, connecting to that is a vga connector, on the other end of that vga connector is 2 adapter connections for 2 monitors.............is there a way to have a extended monitor setup, using this, without having both monitors be a mirror image of each other?  so i can drag application windows into the monitor next to the existing monitor? etc....
<genii> I'll be back, work requires me
<flipstar> Megiddo: you could try to uninstall the conflicted package
<flipstar> if it is not essential/you dont need it
<Megiddo> "python-opensync: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7-1) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 is to be installed"
<Megiddo> How would I fix that?
<dthacker-work> install libc6 2.7-1?
<JasonWard> Hi. how do I install RealPlayer for linux? its not in kmenu-->Add/Remove programs and sudo apt-get install RealPlayer
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> doesn't the new kubuntu has the restricted-driver-manager?
<_Angelus_> :S
<dthacker-work> !+1
<genii> back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker-work> genii: Thank You!  I am working again.
<genii> dthacker-work: You're welcome
<darkwizzard_> Hello guys, I updated the kernel and now I have no swap partition
<darkwizzard_> what to do ?
<JasonWard>  Hi. how do I install RealPlayer for linux? its not in kmenu-->Add/Remove programs and sudo apt-get install RealPlayer
<dthacker-work> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<dthacker-work> JasonWard: or you can wait for my search to finish......
<JasonWard> dthacker ok
<JasonWard> dthacker-work: ok
<JasonWard> wrong person
<bogdanbi> hello, I mounted a stick (fat32 formated) with a user and I want write access for another user. How can I allow that?
<dthacker-work> JasonWard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587953
<dthacker-work> JasonWard: also for your other package needs http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dthacker-work> ubotu : !ntfs | dthacker-work
<JasonWard> thanks
<Megiddo> dthacker-work: How can I upgrade to libc6 2.7-1? It's not available through apt-get
<jack__> during an upgrade from feisty the upgrader crashed, now apt-get is locked down.
<peter> how can i install the flash-player for the konqueror?
<dthacker-work> Megiddo: that was a guess based on the error message.  You may have found a packaging bug.  You can file a bug or ask a question at Launchpad and they may be able to sort it out
<jack__> peter just apt-get it
<dthacker-work> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<delldimension> ?
<peter> what is the name of the package?
<nosrednaekim> flashplugin-nonfree
<jack__> thanks dthacker
<delldimension> how do i get my webcam to work?
<dthacker-work> jack__: np :)
<delldimension> its fucked.
<darkwizzard__> how do I get my swap partition back ? I upgraded the kernel.
<jack__> Peter you should be able to find it by typing in flash
<darkwizzard__> Any command to redetect them ?
<dthacker-work> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CJS3141> I'm new to KDE, and just a quick simple question--how do  I change the digital clock in my panel to be on 12 hour time instead of 24 hour time?
<nosrednaekim> CJS3141: in kde4?
<delldimension> good question my clocks off also
<CJS3141> nosrednaekim: yes
<dthacker-work> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nosrednaekim> CJS3141: there isn't a way AFAIK.
<delldimension> thanks you
<CJS3141> nosrednaekim: really? I have to use 24 hour time? That's crazy.
<CJS3141> Why would KDE force you to use 24 hour time? Seems silly.
<nosrednaekim> CJS3141: yeah...well, they are working on these things...
<dthacker-work> CJS3141: could be a bug.  Have you filed one or checked the database?
<dthacker-work> linux is all about the feedback......
<CJS3141> dthacker-work: No, it seemed like it should be such a simple thing--I mean how many of you prefer 24 over 12 hour display?
<darkwizzard__> how do I get my swap partition back ? I upgraded the kernel.
<jimmy51_office> hello, i accidentally nuked my passwd file
<jimmy51_office> can someone help me rebuild it?  i'm currently editing in nano but don't know what to do
<JasonWard> dthacker-work: I looked at that but it's for feisty. I tried changing the name to gutsy but it didn't work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587953
<nosrednaekim> darkwizzard__: add a swap partition entry to the /etc/fstab
<nosrednaekim> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51_office: what file exactly
<jimmy51_office> nosrednaekim:  /etc/passwd
<darkwizzard__> but it need an uuid
<dthacker-work> JasonWard: in that case there may not be package for Gutsy, and you'll have to do some Googling to find out why
<darkwizzard__> it needs
<JasonWard> ok
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51_office: darkwizzard__it doesn'tneed a uuid, you can mount by partition number (/dev/hdax"
<jack__> hey dthacker in my 3 or 4 years of using linux I have noticed that apt breaks quite often where one has to do the apt-fix, should those front ends make a button that will just run that script, & have the button appear any time that aptt breaks?
<jimmy51_office> nosrednaekim:  i've got a line for root:  root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash   .... i just odn't know how to remake my user's line
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51_office: thats fairly simple to rebuild.
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51_office: you need the whole thing... letme pastebin it
<jimmy51_office> nosrednaekim:  ok, so if my username was jimmy51, what would the line for it look like?  Kubuntu 7.10
<jimmy51_office> nosrednaekim:  ok, thanks
<jack__> Others can answer my question too
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51_office: are you the only, and first user?
<fuhreal> Does anyone know how to get rid of the animated "extra" button that shows up in the kicker when an app is launched?
<jimmy51_office> nosrednaekim:  i'm the first, but if i see the syntax of the first i can figure out the second
<jack__>  In my 3 or 4 years of using linux I have noticed that apt breaks quite often where one has to do the apt-fix, shouldn't those front ends make a button that will just run that script, & have the button appear any time that apt breaks?
<nosrednaekim> fuhreal: kcontrol->launch feedback
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51_office: ok
<dthacker-work> jack__: patches welcome
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51_office: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60922/
<nosrednaekim> later users have UID of 1001, 1002, etc
<fuhreal> nosrednaekim: ty ... any idea how to add commands to kde startup :)
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<jimmy51_office> nosrednaekim:  wow, that's a lot more elaborate than i would have guessed!  thanks for posting that, i'll save it locally and start typing on my broke box.
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51_office: Its just copy paste from my install ;)
<BusError> after finaly upgrading to heron, the X11 session is very jerky when used via synergy. it pauses for about 3 seconds every 10 seconds... doesn't happend with the local mouse/keybaord
<nosrednaekim> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jimmy51_office> nosrednaekim:  it should match mine, if it's 7.10.  thanks for the help
<fuhreal> nosrednaekim: so whatever shell scripts i put into ~/.kde/Autostart will run on boot ?
<fuhreal> err run on kde loading rather ..
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51_office: it shouldn't matter what version.... that would probably work with  linux from 1996
<nosrednaekim> fuhreal: yes
<fuhreal> cool
<fuhreal> time to test it
<fuhreal> ty
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: are all these users essentially needed (in the file you pasted)
<flipstar> +?
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: probably not
<linuxguymarshall> Is there a way I can make a non-password protected account?
<unix_infidel> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jimmy51_office> nosrednaekim:  you. are. the. MAN.
<flipstar> !helpersnack | nosrednaekim :)
<ubotu> nosrednaekim :): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<linuxguymarshall> How can I mount an ISO image to extract the contents?
<unix_infidel> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nosrednaekim> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<flipstar> linuxguymarshall: mount -t iso9660 -o loop <iso> <mountpoint>
<firecrotch> Does anyone know of any problems with the Hardy Beta-KDE4 image?
<ahmos> hi,how i can upgrade to a newer kde
<unix_infidel> is sourceomatic dead?
<nosrednaekim> unix_infidel: ys
<unix_infidel> nosrednaekim: alternatives?
<jimmy51_office> ahmos: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<phoenixz> Every time I do something with adept, an error comes by but all works ok though..  "Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed"
<nosrednaekim> unix_infidel: use the included adept application
<ahmos> thank's
<nosrednaekim> adept-> manage repositories
<phoenixz> Anybody on what this might mean, and how I can fix this?
<joshk> can someone with 7.10 tell me where kdm is in /etc/rc*.d?
<ahmos>  is there an older version than kde4 nd newer than 3.5.8?
<firecrotch> ahmos:  3.5.9
<jussio1> ahmos: 3.5.9
<joshk> c'mon.. this is easy .. :)
<joshk> i just want the xx numbers like /etc/rc2.d/Sxxkdm
<joshk> obviously, i don't have a kubuntu box in front of me..
<ahmos> ok and how to install it?
<kiki67100> Hey
<kiki67100> !
<joshk> or.. does kubuntu use gdm?
<ahmos> sorry but how i can install the kde 3.5.9?
<Ukonpoika> !upgrade | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kiki67100> i'm with 'ARK'
<kiki67100> i'm  with backtrack v2
<kiki67100> do you can help me ?
<kiki67100> ARK crash  , in command line  post me
<kiki67100> ark (kdeutils): FATAL: libark could not found. Aborting.
<kiki67100> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<kiki67100> KCrash: Application 'ark' crashing...
<francesco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kiki67100> you don't speak english here ?
<nosrednaekim> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jhutchins_wk> kiki67100: Did you install ark?  Sounds like part of it is missing.
<flipstar> kiki67100: try reinstalling ark
<kiki67100> ok
<kiki67100> How reinstalling ARK with command line
<flipstar> apt-get --reinstall install ark
<kiki67100> with backtrack v2
<kiki67100> apt-get nod found
<kiki67100> no found
<flipstar> hm youre using kubuntu?
<kiki67100> using backtrack
<flipstar> btw whats backtrack ?
<kiki67100> Yes i'm use backtrack v2
<algyz> apt-cache search ark
<algyz> ark - graphical archiving tool for KDE
<flipstar> if backtrack is an OS goto #<backtrack_support_channel>
<kiki67100> apt-cache: command not found
<Ukonpoika> kiki67100, what is your native language?
<flipstar> kiki67100: this here is the kubuntu channel..not the backtrack channel
<flipstar> kiki67100: we cant help you..go to #backtrack if it exists
<kiki67100> my language is french
<algyz> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kiki67100> there is nobody
<flipstar> he isnt using *ubuntu
<flipstar> kiki67100: we dont support backtrack here.
<jussio1> kiki67100: I suggest you try in #linux
<kiki67100> Ok
<kiki67100> i make suggesting
<kiki67100> ty everybody
<kiki67100> bye ...
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to get rid of blurry fonts in KDE?
<ahmos> hi there is a file in the kwin source directory i want to apply it with patch -p3,how i can do that?!
<jussio1> vlt: systemsettings, appearance, fonts, use antialiasing
<francesco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vlt> jussio1: Thanks, I'll try.
<enoj_> Any idea how I can get some better looking fonts? screenshot with anti aliasing on and force 96 dpi: http://skittent.net/~enoj/snapshot8.png
<flipstar> ahmos: man patch
<ahmos> i'm going to try
<algyz> enoj_:  edit>preferences>content>fonts and colors
<ahmos> hi flipstar how r u?:)
<level1> Hi, I wrote a script that I think might make kde a little faster.  Is there anyone here who can help me test it?
<enoj_> algyz: didn't mean firefox only
<algyz> level1:  I think in #kde they will ;)
<mwilliams> How do I make a profile without a password?
<algyz> enoj_: almost everything you'll find in system settings :)
<mwilliams> algyz:I have already tried looking there
<algyz> mwilliams:  do you want automatic login?
<level1> mwilliams: you could create a profile, and then run "sudo passwd <username>" and set the password as nothing
<vlt> jussio1: Aah, better! Why isn't that default?
<mwilliams> algyz:No, just a limited account where there is no login password
<level1> mwilliams: autologin is pretty nice btw
<phoenixz>  Every time I do something with adept, an error comes by but all works ok though..  "Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed"
<phoenixz> Anybody on what this might mean, and how I can fix this?
<jussio1> vlt: great, and no idea
<mwilliams> level1:I have multiple users, I just need a guest profile
<level1> phoenixz: that reminds me a great C++ error: "ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'operator' with no type"
<algyz> enoj_:  in kde 3.5.8 fonts are system settings>look&feel>appearance
<level1> algyz: #kde didn't like it
<level1> haha
<algyz> crazy boys :)
<ahmos> flipstar sorr but i want to do this.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60926/
<flipstar> ahmos: okay..
<ahmos> :)
<flipstar> you have problems with that ?
<ahmos> i don't know how to make that..it is supposed to fix a xorg bug
<flipstar> did you read the describtion at the end of the text ?
<ahmos> yes
<ahmos> i'm some how new to linux.. and you used to help me every time ;)
<nosrednaekim> ahmos: eventually you'll hae to learn to do things yourself
<ahmos> but i'm trying
<ahmos> this is the first time to try to fix a bug :(
<ahmos> and i'm totally confused like usual...since i started to use linux :(
<Bizzeh> hey, is the boot sequence in ubuntu and kubuntu the same?
<flipstar> ahmos: you have a good describtion there
<ahmos> :)
<flipstar> Bizzeh: basicly yes i guess but they got different services
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: excluding the starting of kdm
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> ahmos: woah... what bug are you trying to fix?
<ahmos> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143255
<Bizzeh> so, the grub entry would be the same right?
<ahmos> is the link ok or want me to explain
<Bizzeh> with the change of "title"
<flipstar> Bizzeh: yes
<flipstar> title is optional :)
<Bizzeh> ok, so can someone in here answer me this then since nobody seems to want to answer me in #ubuntu, is this correct for booting ubuntu http://rafb.net/p/QQgEqQ79.html ?
<flipstar> ahmos: this bug/patch is for kde3.5.6 .. you probably using (with gutsy) version 3.5.8
<ahmos> oops
<flipstar> Bizzeh: lol what they doing in #ubuntu ? :)
<Bizzeh> flipstar: pretty much ignoring me, and i think someone just started a linux vs windows war
<flipstar> ohoh
<nosrednaekim> lookin Bizzeh
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: actually, even the title is the same with kbuntu
<leo_rockw> greetings
<Bizzeh> my ubuntu install is as follows, i have a 250gb hdd, 210gb for windows + other crap, then 50mb ubuntu /boot, 500mb ubuntu swap, rest for ubuntu /
<ahmos> but i have that problem...when i leave my computer turned on through the night with out using it ,i wake up with the system hanging..mouse pointer moving but no respond for commands, so i have to make hard restart
<Bizzeh> /boot is ext2, and / is ext3
<flipstar> Bizzeh: which file is this paste from ?
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: whats with the mapper stuff? do you have RAID?
<flipstar> yes the mapper stuff is raid
<flipstar> ahmos: this doesnt happen without superkaramba ?
<Bizzeh> menu.lst in vista (i installed grub via vista, since i already had a setup to do that, and i added in the c+p i got from a ubuntu wiki and modded it a bit)
<Bizzeh> no, no raid, just 3 sata drives and 2 usb drives
<ahmos> and is there a solution?
<leo_rockw> ahmos: can you repeat your problem please? i just entered the channel
<flipstar> Bizzeh: hard disc are normally not laying in /dev/mapper around.. oO
<ahmos> when i leave my computer turned on through the night with out using it ,i wake up with the system hanging..mouse pointer moving but no respond for commands, so i have to make hard restart
<leo_rockw> ahmos: you may want to try this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Raising_Elephants
<Bizzeh> so, change root=/dev... to root=/dev/sda4 ?
<leo_rockw> ahmos: and then dmesg tail
<leo_rockw> ahmos: that might shed some light
<flipstar> Bizzeh: you using *ubuntu right now ?
<ahmos> i'm going to try
<leo_rockw> ahmos: if you manage to return to terminal, that is
<Bizzeh> flipstar: no, im sat in vista right now
<algyz> ahmos:  first try restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bizzeh> but my menu.lst is in my c:\ drive
<ahmos> yes some times it works and the others not...as long as i leave the computer alt ctrl backspace don't work
<flipstar> Bizzeh: then check if this also refers to /dev/mapper ..
<leo_rockw> ahmos: usually the alt+sysrq method works even if ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: http://rafb.net/p/L1EHeY94.html this is the correct entry
<ahmos> i got it...but you know there still a pressure on the cpu until for example i wake up and press these keys.no?
<Bizzeh> isnt the uuid, universaly unique?
<Bizzeh> wont i have a different uuid to you?
<flipstar> it is..
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: ah..good catch.... sorry :)
<flipstar> the root probably also differs ..
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: yeah..change that to /dev/sda4
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: I changed that ;)
<slschris> #hellug
<leo_rockw> ahmos: depends on what the problem is
<Bizzeh> brb
<ahmos> most forums tills that this is a super karamba problem so i'm going to disable it
<ahmos> bye bye superkaramba
<ahmos> and i will see if the problem disappeard
<linuxguymarshall> Are there any dock programs avalible in adept?
<flipstar> kooldock for e.g.
<linuxguymarshall> that is in adept?
<flipstar> btw how do i unzip an 7-zip archive in terminal ?
<Bizzeh> that was it, ubuntu loads fine now
<Bizzeh> thanks guys
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: awesome :)
<flipstar> linuxguymarshall: yes it is in the universe repos
<linuxguymarshall> flipstar:Thank you
<Bizzeh> that was my biggest problem, second problem is, max res i can manage on this install is 1400x1050, yet my gfx card and monitor have a native res of 1680x1050, why cant i get the full 1680?
<ahmos> I love linux community , congratulations Bizzeh
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: what graphics card
<Bizzeh> ati HD3870xt
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: oo, is that one of those new ones (made in the last year)?
<Unit193> how do i unzip 7z in ark?
<Bizzeh> nosrednaekim: came out in january i think
<Unit193> it does not seem to work by default.
<flipstar> Unit193: right click on the file then extract
<Unit193> does not work...
<Bizzeh> ill try the drivers package from the ati site, see if this works
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh: yeah, you need them
<flipstar> Unit193: whats the error ?
<Unit193> i would have to be in linux..in win :( now
<flipstar> thats a wired error message @_@
<Unit193> well....
<Unit193> missing package i think but when i look for it i can't find it...
<Bizzeh> right, installed, brb
<flipstar> Unit193: ark can extract 7z files per default ..
<flipstar> 7-zip is opensource ..
<Unit193> right...
<flipstar> there must been an error with the package..
<flipstar> is there an error message while trying to extract ?
<Unit193> can't even open
<icewaterman> anyone using sane? my scanner works only as root, seems a permission issue, but i havent found any udev rules that would change the permissions for the scanner
<icewaterman> i am using hardy btw.
<flipstar> Unit193: then its probably an access/permission problem
<flipstar> icewaterman: youre in the scanner group ? (btw go to #ubuntu+1 )
<icewaterman> flipstar: k
<Unit193> i'll try to change it...
<icewaterman> flipstar: but i am in scanner group, just there seems to be no rule that would account for my scannr
<Unit193> flipstar: i have feisty
<flipstar> Unit193: type "kdesu konqueror" then navigate to the file right click>change permissions ¦ |
<ahmos> will kde 3.5.9 has the same problem to me ?
<markperry> i just added the virtualbox source to my sources.list file, however I cannot find the gpg key on their website...can anyone point me to it?
<nosrednaekim> markperry: you don't really need it
<ahmos> what kde you use nosrednaekim
<markperry> just tired of the error message everytime I run apt-get update upgrade
<nosrednaekim> ahmos: 4.09
<nosrednaekim> *4.0.2
<flipstar> oO
<flipstar> thats more realistic :)
<ahmos> ohh
<ahmos> i'm afraid that when i upgrade,i mess up my oss ..:)
<ahmos> like i usually do :D
<flipstar> you cant actually upgrade to kde4..just install it beside
<Apple_Cat_> Hi i think I'm having a problem with dns, though I don't know why, or how. If I try nslookup on myself it returns ** server can't find 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa: NXDOMAIN
<ahmos> does it have alot of problems
<flipstar> no major problems i would say
<ahmos> sorry for being silly ..but what is the diffrrence between gusty and hardy than kde
<flipstar> see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta#head-e55186d5d312cfd6b8d74a407dbef271a1edfc46 for that
<blizzzek-kde4> how can i refresh the classes-tree in kdevelop? it shows old/wrong functions; autocompletion is working correctly though
<Apple_Cat_> ahmos, #kubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to ask
<p-f> I want to create a file of exactly one gigabyte with random data in it, what would be the quickest/simplest way?
<ahmos> do you advice me to install the beta version or to wait for the stable version?!!
<p-f> dd, nevermind
<flipstar> kde4 does not mean hardy and hardy does not mean kde4
<Apple_Cat_> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/58658-command-generate-large-dummy-files.html
<nosrednaekim> ahmos: wait for stable
<flipstar> ahmos: you also can use kde4 in gutsy
<markperry> can anyone point me to the gpg key for virtualbox?
<ahmos> it is not a kde 4 problem but i need more stable version of the system
<nosrednaekim> markperry: once you install virtualbox, commend out the repository...
<nosrednaekim> markperry: or you can ask in #vbox
<ahmos> in the same way i want to learn everything in linux but it seems too hard..
<markperry> I asked in #vbox...they sent me here...lol
<Dr_willis_> ahmos,  too hard? i find most of it rather straight forward. :)
<Dr_willis_> learn the linux fundamentals and you cant go wrong.
<Dr_willis_> just rember to pay attention to the details.
<Unit193> i also can't get nmap to work with dial-up help?
<ahmos> yes but i want to be like you all :D not just a normal user.. :D
<Dr_willis_> read, read ,read, read,,, and did i mention read?
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> then when needed, to back to what you read. when you need it..
<ahmos> yes and may i mention your help, no? :)
<Dr_willis_> Linux has gotten to be the most documented OS i know of. :)
<Dr_willis_> of course some times the docs can be a little out of date in some places.. but the fundamenals havent changed much.
<Apple_Cat_> again, maybe #kubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to talk
<Unit193> me?
<Dr_willis_> i missed the original question. :) i just joined.
<Dr_willis_> nmap should work with dialup Unit193  - whats the specific problem>?
<Dr_willis_> not work very fast... :) but it should work
<Unit193> it says it...
<jnk> hi everyone, I'm sure support questions drive you crazy, but I'm not finding an answer elsewhere, trying to upgrade kunbuntu alpha 6 to beta 8.04, I follow the instructions on the site, launch kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel", choose version upgrade, follow though, click "finish" at which point it's supposed to launch the upgrade manager, but it doesn't and I can't figure out why or how to just launch it manually instead
<Unit193> well it's looking for DSL
<Dr_willis_> jnk,  try just a 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<nosrednaekim> jnk: since you are already using hardy, no need for a dist-upgrade
<jnk> hmm
<jnk> Dr_willis_: I've done those commands, they seem to execute ok, but it's not exactly a dist upgrade
<jnk> nosrednaekim: ok, that makes sense, how does one upgrade from alpha6 to beta then?
<ere4si> where can I set the system to shut down when I press the power button - can't find it anywhere?
<Dr_willis_> jnk,  the normal update/upgrade does the alpha-> beta
<ahmos> goodbye flipstar,nosrednaekim and Dr_willis_ thank you all for giving me your time,meet you later
<jnk> well, it told me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. when I ran those apt commands
<Dr_willis_> jnk,  sounds to me like its all up to date.
<arcticpenguin380> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flipstar> jnk: check sources.list /run update-manager
<jnk> Dr_willis_: strange
<Dr_willis_> jnk,  what makes you think its NOT up to date?
 * Dr_willis_ just realized he wasent in #ubuntu+1 , well he is.. but not here. :)
#kubuntu 2008-03-25
<jnk> I honestly don't know, I haven't seen any commands or attempts to upgrade provide any feedback to indicate it has actually done any upgrading
<jnk> actually, you know what, I used wubi to install this today, it probably picked up the beta
<flipstar> hm mplayer was updated today.. jnk run apt-cache policy mplayer
<jnk> so all this is for not haha
<jnk> the version returned from that matche that of the website
<flipstar> info mplayer hardy | it should be this
<flipstar> !info mplayer hardy | it should be this
<ubotu> it should be this: mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu11 (hardy), package size 4244 kB, installed size 9892 kB
<ere4si> time for a hard reset again....
<jnk> well, mine's not installed, but the version returned is that
 * cuznt 's integrated sound card makes horrid tin scraping noises when atemptin to record through the input
<jnk> so, I'll conclude I already have the latest version and that I just wasted all of your all's time :)
<jnk> but I do appreciate the assistance, I come from bsd so I'm just learning the linux methods of doing things
<Daisuke_Ido> cuznt, that's actually the sound of the demons trapped in your computer that are forced to relay ones and zeroes between components
<cuznt> i believe it
<Daisuke_Ido> they live in the blue smoke, and may heaven have mercy on your soul if you let them out -_-
 * flipstar just learned about sysreq keys :)
<Apple_Cat_> Hi i think I'm having a problem with dns, though I don't know why, or how. If I try nslookup on myself it returns ** server can't find 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa: NXDOMAIN
<flipstar> Apple_Cat_: did you changed something special since this appeared ?
<Apple_Cat_> nope, the only only thing I can think of is installing virtual box
<flipstar> any symptoms or is everything working ?
<dwidmann> Apple_Cat_: try a domain you know exists, like google or something
<flipstar> du you have an dns server running ?
<Apple_Cat_> google works, but local wont
<Apple_Cat_> nope, no dns server
<Apple_Cat_> (besides the router)
<flipstar> hm
<jimmy51> howdy.  how can i re-initialize video hardware detection and setup (i just replaced my graphics card and now it's booting to console) ?
<Dr_willis_> jimmy51,  what video card you have now? what was it befor?
<jimmy51> Dr_willis_: it was a mobo integrated video, now it's an nvidia PCI card
<flipstar> Apple_Cat_: *guessing* maybe vbox installed some kind of dns server for local vm's
<Dr_willis_> jimmy51,  to get X back, you could edit the xorg.conf and change the 'Driver 'whatever'' line to 'Driver 'nv''
<Dr_willis_> or ya can manually install the nvidia drivers.  following the !nvidia factoid page
<Dr_willis_> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis_> theres also a command to reconfigure..but i never can rember it.
<Dr_willis_> dpkg-reconfigure  xSOMTHINGIAlwaysForget
<jimmy51> Dr_willis_: ok... i'll look up the dpkg deal... the less manual stuff i do the less i can break
<jimmy51> xserver-org?
<flipstar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh :)
<Dr_willis_> hm  Wow - tab completion works for dpkg-reconfigure on this machine.. when did that start working?
<Dr_willis_> :)
<jimmy51> k
<jimmy51> do i choose "nv" for the driver type?
<Apple_Cat_> nv is the free driver
<jimmy51> i can enable the nonfree once i'm in kde, right?
<jimmy51> (i mean, enable pretty easily...)
<Apple_Cat_> yep
<jimmy51> ok.  i think i'm going to try dpkg-configure xserver-xorg ... reconfigure is wanting to keep dealing with the onboard instead of the PCI card
<flipstar> cant you disable the onboard card in bios ?
<jimmy51> nope... i just get to pick which to try first
<jimmy51> ah, gotta go
<jimmy51> thanks for the help, i'll try again later
<Apple_Cat_> good luck : )
<draik> Is anyone using VirtualBox with USB support?
<Apple_Cat_> nope, but have you read the manual ?
<nosrednaekim> draik: yep!
<draik> nosrednaekim: How did you get it to work? I followed the online instructions and nothing works. Not even Shared Folders
<draik> The network path $PATH could not be found.
<darkness_s> hi
<nosrednaekim> draik: you need to enable guest addons... and TBH, the only guest i've run is Windows XP
<draik_> nosrednaekim: Sorry. The last response I got was "Yep!"
<draik_> nosrednaekim: How did you get it to work? I followed the online instructions and nothing works. Not even Shared Folders
<draik_> The network path $PATH could not be found.
<draik_> nosrednaekim: How do you get your USB to respond?
<nosrednaekim> draik_: what guest are you using?
<nosrednaekim> XP?
<draik_> yes
<nosrednaekim> draik_: did you install the guest addons?
<draik_> yes
<flipstar> im out..byebye
<ere4si> I right click a link in xchat and select "open in browser" and kubuntu starts spawning more and more konquerer instances - is this normal?
<ere4si> am I expecting too much?
<nosrednaekim> draik_: well, shared folders worked automagically after installing the guest additions...i'm using NAT networking.
<draik_> I'm using NAT as well
<ere4si> arrrgghh
<draik_> nosrednaekim: Which install are you using?
<draik_> Repos or PUEL?
<nosrednaekim> the non-open version
<draik_> Where did you get the download?
<nosrednaekim> virtualbox.com or whatever
<draik_> DEB, right?
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. reencoding some tv shows i recorded. to xvid. a 1 hr show is about 800mb. that about right? wondering if i can tweak it any smaller and still keep ok quality. its 480x480 res now.
<Apple_Cat_> #kubuntu-offtopic
<nosrednaekim> draik_: ooops sorry... launching virtualbo sucked up my ram and froze my computer :)
<nosrednaekim> draik_: forgot to activate my swap
<draik_> nosrednaekim: It's all good. I kept going through Google for answers/alternatives
<nosrednaekim> find anything?
<draik_> nosrednaekim: Nope
<draik_> Same instructions
<linuxguymarshall> I'm having Adept problems
<linuxguymarshall> When I try to open Adept Manager I get his error message : "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude)."
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: did adept recently crash?
<ere4si> Dr_willis: I have some movies 1hr 40min long at 700mb xvid and they're ok
<linuxguymarshall> Odd-rationale:Yes. It asked me if I wanted Adept to try and resolve this problem and when I click yes it crashes
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: do you have apt-get or aptitude running?
<linuxguymarshall> Odd-rationale: I'm looking at me processes right now and the only adept that is running is adept_manager which I need to be root to end
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: you can "sudo killall adept_manager"
<Odd-rationale> in terminal
<linuxguymarshall> Odd-rationale: trying that right now...
<linuxguymarshall> Odd-rationale: That seemed to do it, thanks
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: np.
<Dr_willis_> ere4si,  hmm - thats about 2x the size im getting.. i must be missing some mencoder options.  of course in the time it takes for me to reencode them, i could just watch the shows. :)
<ere4si> hehe
<Dr_willis_> mpeg recordings from my mythtv box - they are 1 hr = 2.2 gb. :)
<ere4si> Dr_willis: there's a mencoder to set the file size
<ere4si> *option
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis_: thats nothin... 1 hour here is like 7 gb.... 720HD :)
<linuxguymarshall> is there a wine channel?
<nosrednaekim> #winehq
<linuxguymarshall> nosrednaekim:ty
<draik_> nosrednaekim: What did you do to get USB support?
<nosrednaekim> draik_: i'm checking right now if I even have it..
<nosrednaekim> I know I have shared folders
<draik_> What did you do for Share Folders?
<Dr_willis_> nosrednaekim,  i noticed the steamboy video i have. is like 2 hrs and 3.5gb.
<draik_> The network path $PATH could not be found.
<draik_> That is my error message
<nosrednaekim> draik_: seems like I don't have USB support
<nosrednaekim> my mp3 player isn't recognized
<draik_> Ok
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis_: thats not HD is it?
<draik_> I can deal with it if I can get Shared Folder support. At least this way I can go to the /media folder and get to the USB
<Dr_willis_>  network path? thats.. weird..
<draik_> Dr_willis_: nosrednaekim: Where can I upload an image for you to view?
<nosrednaekim> imageshack.ca
<draik_> nosrednaekim: Doesn't exist
<draik_> How about pastebin? Does that take images?
<Dr_willis_> nosrednaekim,  steamboy was hi-def 1080p 5.1 soundtrack and all the goodies.. :) it was too much for many of my pcs to even play
<Odd-rationale> draik_: If both of you are registered, you can send files directly...
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis_: 3.5in HD? wow...
<draik_> nosrednaekim: imagebin.ca
<nosrednaekim> draik_: looking for a place
<nosrednaekim> draik_: imagebin.ord
<nosrednaekim> imagebin.org
<draik_> got it
<draik_> nosrednaekim: Dr_willis_:     http://imagebin.ca/view/hkU_vko.html
<crashhandler\> any recommendation for a simple photo manipulation apps....like photofiltre (m$ windows)?
<Odd-rationale> crashhandler\: You don't like the gimp? (krita for kde)
<draik_> crashhandler\: GIMP
<crashhandler\> gimp is too bloated
<nosrednaekim> draik_: i'm looking at it (taking a while to load)
<crashhandler\> my krita seems corrupted,and cant be opened.however how to remove krita individually?when i search for krita in synaptics,there's only KOffice package there..i dun want to remove the whole package.
<nosrednaekim> ah.. I see... let me see what my settings are
<draik_> nosrednaekim: It suddenly worked
<draik_> I typed it in manually rather than doing a search
<nosrednaekim> draik_: heh :)
<draik_> nosrednaekim: Thank you for looking into this for me.
<draik_> Much appreciated for your time.
<nosrednaekim> yerp, NP... though I didn't do anything ;)
<draik_> nosrednaekim: You at least gave me the time for a response
<nosrednaekim> :)
<draik> nosrednaekim: I love the $HOTKEY+L feature
<nosrednaekim> I like hitkey+F.... in a separate desktop, with active desktop borders
<Spaceman_lap> Does anyone have Koffice installed that is willing to lend me a hand?
<tin> i think i have most of it installed
<Spaceman_lap> tin: Do you have Kword?
<tin> yup
<Spaceman_lap> It can go from PDF to OpenOffice, correct?
<dwidmann> Umm, I've got it installed too .... should be easy as "sudo apt-get install koffice"
<Spaceman_lap> dwidmann: I'm on Vista
<Spaceman_lap> I just need a file converted
<Spaceman_lap> If any kind soul could do it for me...
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: I guess I can do that for ya
<DarkriftX> what sources would i need to add to my source.list to have xchat installable?
<DarkriftX> ive searched google and only found huge lists that im not sure i wanna try yet
<Spaceman_lap> dwidmann: How can I get the file to you?
<dwidmann> I don't think koffice can export to pdf (better quality), but using kprint you can print to pdf. I think.
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: well, you should be able to direct connect and send it that way with your irc client
<ere4si> DarkriftX: universe and multiverse
<ere4si> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Spaceman_lap> dwidmann: I sent the offer
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: uh oh .... it says "connection actively refused :(
<dwidmann> "
<Spaceman_lap> Grr
<dwidmann> Should be okay on my end. I haven't had any trouble with it before
<Spaceman_lap> It's probably me
<Spaceman_lap> ChatZilla more specifically
<Spaceman_lap> Can I e-mail it over?
<Spaceman_lap> Sorry this is such a pain, but I lost the original file...
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: sure, I'll PM you my email
<Spaceman_lap> Thanks
<DarkriftX> ty
<ere4si> k
<Spaceman_lap> E-mail sent dwidmann
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: kay, checking now
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: got it, now to wait for it to open the message (IMAP in thunderbird ... it downloads the attachment with the message instead of downloading the message then the attachment like IMHO it hsould ... but oh well, a little waiting never hurt me)
<Jsn0327> is there a way to lock the permissions of folders/files?  For some reason, every time that i open a folder as root in dolphin, it changes the permissions to root
<dwidmann> ah, finally
<Spaceman_lap> Thanks :D
<snake__> hello. is there any way to install ubuntu from the iso in the hard disk because my cdrom is broken and i can not burn ubuntu in cd
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: well, it's a pdf right now, what did you need it converted to again?
<Spaceman_lap> snake__: Wubi
<Spaceman_lap> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Spaceman_lap> Open document
<Spaceman_lap> I've been told that Koffice can go PDF->Open Document
<snake__> Spaceman_lap: sorry. i forgot to say you that i am using ubuntu right now
<Spaceman_lap> Ah
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: well, I'll see if it can then
<snake__> Spaceman_lap: i want to install 8.04 to a partition that i have
<Spaceman_lap> snake__: Not sure then, sorry
<snake__> Spaceman_lap: thank you anyway
<Spaceman_lap> np
<Spaceman_lap> You might want to ask around in #ubuntu too
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: I couldn't get the KDE3 version of kword to open it, let me check a few things
<Spaceman_lap> OK, thanks a lot
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: maybe I'll have better luck with the kde4 version ... 11MiB later I'll know
<Spaceman_lap> Lol
<Spaceman_lap> Thanks
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: what kind of file is it?
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: I know if all you want is the text it should be copy+pastable though if you open it with a decent pdf viewer, but I'm assuming you care about more than just the text
<leo_rockw> dwidmann: i have kword2 here
<Spaceman_lap> There's a table I spent a bit of time formatting...
<Spaceman_lap> Also just the formatting in general
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: pdf
<leo_rockw> ok, lemme try that...
<Spaceman_lap> If you can't it's not a big deal
<dwidmann> I'll have kword2 in about 60 seconds
<leo_rockw> pdf is not showing in "all supported files"
<leo_rockw> Could not import file of type application/pdf
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: go figure then
<Spaceman_lap> Oh well
<dwidmann> yeah, I couldn't get it to import it either, didn't think I could.
<Spaceman_lap> Thanks anyways
<dwidmann> I tried though
<dwidmann> No problem
<Spaceman_lap> My info was wrong
<Spaceman_lap> If you need a favor sometime, catch me in #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<dwidmann> Spaceman_lap: sure thing
 * r0dzilla is having a problem with kicker
 * leo_rockw reads r0dzilla attentively
<r0dzilla> I have panel set to auto-hide because I run to eve clients on a dual screen setup
<r0dzilla> I usually switch between two desktops
<r0dzilla> the other day something changed
<r0dzilla> normally regardless of which virtual desktop I'm on, if I move the mouse to the upper portion of the 2nd monitor the panel drops down
<r0dzilla> now, it's only doing it for one virtual desktop
<r0dzilla> however,
<r0dzilla> even though it's not dropping down for the 2nd virtual desktop, it is displaying ballon tips for icons on the panel
<r0dzilla> when I move my mouse up to the top
<r0dzilla> so now if I want to run a program I have to switch to virtual desktop 1 then move it to desktop 2q
<leo_rockw> r0dzilla: sometimes kicker refuses to show up for me and i solve it by doing this: rmb on kicker, panel set up, set it in the middle position (it changes itself to the left sometimes and for some reason it doesn't show up when it is on that setting)
<leo_rockw> r0dzilla: check out if that changes anything at all
<r0dzilla> I thought something was different
<r0dzilla> I almost tried that but I couldn't remember if it was in middle or not
<r0dzilla> changed it but hasn't solved it yet
<leo_rockw> r0dzilla: sometimes when clicking it drags and drops and it gets reassigned to the left and that seems to break it
<leo_rockw> r0dzilla: mmhh... that's the only solution i had, sorry
<r0dzilla> maybe when I log out it will fix
<ere4si> r0dzilla: tried in a konsole -     dcop kicker kicker restart
<r0dzilla> lemme try that
<r0dzilla> that did it
<ere4si> :)
<leo_rockw> dcop = "magic"
<ere4si> hehe
<r0dzilla> is the new kde 4 in the hardy beta more feature-rich? the one you can install in gutsy seems to be kinda no frills
<ere4si> haven't tried hardy yet - someone in #ubuntu+1 might give an answer
<r0dzilla> think I'm gonna try it in virtualbox
<leo_rockw> r0dzilla: both have kde 4.0.2
<jimmy51> kde4 is pretty slick
<jimmy51> i'll have to show my boss ... he's sticking with vista because of the widgets
<ere4si> in adept, what is the fuzzy clock source listed under?
<dwidmann> jimmy51: it is slick, if only it were more complete (and stable too)
<r0dzilla> vista stole widgets from linux and mac lol
<r0dzilla> ever since I saw the first longhorn screenshots I screamed "ripoff!"
<ere4si> konfabulator was the first I saw
<dwidmann> r0dzilla:  my thoughts: "Auugh!! Windows!!?? Get some hot water! Get some disinfectant! Get some iodine!"
<r0dzilla> ROTFL
<r0dzilla> linux and mac have had widgets like that for some time now
<beener> hey im trying to understand konversation can anyone lend a hand
<dwidmann> beener: I suppose so
<beener> need to know how to auto join and set up how to give voice
<beener> automaticly
<sudobash> anyone seen my redirect yet?
<r0dzilla> click on file-> server list
<r0dzilla> then click on say irc.freenode.net
<r0dzilla> then click on edit
<sudobash> #kubunt
<r0dzilla> should bring up an edit screen where you can add channels to autojoin
<beener> i mean when conection is lost
<r0dzilla> hmmmm
<r0dzilla> not sure
<beener> or a serversplit happends
<r0dzilla> lemme look
<beener> thx
<Colonel_Panic> how can I get OpenGL to work in Wine?
<Colonel_Panic> anybody know?
<dwidmann> you might be able to do the autovoice in the line labelled command in that edit menu beener
<beener> ive been looking but i cant find anything
<Colonel_Panic> hold on...lemme guess...
<beener> what the cmd then?
<Colonel_Panic> ... #wine?
<r0dzilla> beener:  click Settings on menubar, Configure Konversation, go down to "Behavior" then click on connection
<beener> k
<beener> thx
<r0dzilla> np ;)
<beener> you able to boot me to c?
<beener> yea didnt work
<beener> yea when i get booted it wont auto conect
<r0dzilla> hmmm
<sudobash> here we go
<jack__> what do I inter into fstab to force mount ntfs?
<kgoetz> !ntfs
<jack__> ubotu did not answer that question on my screen
<kgoetz> neither. seems to be MIA
<beener> well.. dern
<ere4si> he's gone...
<kgoetz> ubotu: ping
<beener> cant figure this out
<jack__> there haha now you have to actually type it :p
<kgoetz> jack__: i dont know it :P
 * kgoetz hasnt used ntfs for years
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<kgoetz> wow. uber lag.
<jack__> I guess so :p
<ere4si> hehe
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<WeaponX> hey
<WeaponX> i know kubuntu there is a command locate
<WeaponX> does anyone know a windows version of that command?
<ere4si> #windows
<WeaponX> ah kk
<WeaponX> srry
<LadyNikon> !windows
<LadyNikon> wow no trigger for that.
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<LadyNikon> ah laggy
<ere4si> !botlag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botlag - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LadyNikon> heh
<leo_rockw> isn't it something like clippo_go_fetch ?
<leo_rockw> clippy*
<jack__> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ere4si> hah
<jack__> he didn't lag that time :p
<jack__> !xkill|ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkill - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jack__> hmmm odd ubotu should know about xkill :p
<LadyNikon> !xkill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkill - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LadyNikon> ah.
<LadyNikon> i thought it was the other part that made him wonder
<ere4si> !info xkill
<ubotu> xkill (source: xkill): X client - xkill. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<jack__> odd
<jack__> hey at least the lag is gone now :)
<ere4si> if it is optional, in universe or multiverse you need to prepend with !info
<jack__> so ubotu is not optional since we can do:
<jack__> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ere4si> a bot with a brain could never be optional :)
<jack__> I haver spoken to lots of brainless bots :p
<ere4si> hehe
<jack__> but ubotu on the other hand is sometimes very helpful :)
<ere4si> he earns his botsnacks I think :)
<jack__> but this time actually he did not help me with knowing how to fgorce mount that drive.
<jack__> my kubuntu is broken right now too
<jack__> I upgraded from feisty & now everything is all broke
<jack__> it keeps on saying that things are 1000 when they should be 000 or something like that.
<blindfish> hi
<blindfish> is ist possible to reinstall the content of /boot/ ?
<jack__> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jack__> I am not sure
<ere4si> jack__: does this help - http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=675
<blindfish> i just had a little ... accident ...
<ere4si> blindfish: /boot has the initrd.img - that is important
<jack__> ere4si yes that is the right info butI am still in trouble with my broken kubuntuy
<blindfish> my problem was ...
<blindfish> i used to have an own partition for /boot/
<blindfish> but when i installed gutsy i decided to put all into one /
<ere4si> jack__: did you chown or chmod anything?
<ere4si> blindfish: I have it like that
<blindfish> now i wantet to remove the old /boot/ partition and resized the /
<blindfish> seems that i didn't remember correctly
<blindfish> and now everything in /boot is lost
<blindfish> :(
<ere4si> blindfish: will it boot at all?
<blindfish> nope
<blindfish> the notebook ist running with a live-cd
<ere4si> blindfish: you have removed the image that it boots with - I don't know how to overcome that...
<blindfish> hm, then i have to reinstall gutsy? humpf :(
<jack__> As I said I upgraded frrom fiesty to gutsy & now my computer has lost its mind & says that no one is a sudoer & also a lot of other problems
<BluesKaj> blindfish, any boot errors at all ?
<jack__> this has happened 3 other times in the past when I have done this
<blindfish> i don't know the exatly phrase, but grub can't find any kernel ;)
<jack__> bliindfish you might have to do a reinstall
<blindfish> okay, thank you
<aib> flash that produces sound in my browser is not making it to my speakers, but mplayer works
<aib> any tips?
<jack__> what browser?
<jack__> which browser?
<aib> firefox
<jack__> not sure
<ere4si> jack__: I've never upgraded kubuntu - you can get corrupted packages during d/load - did you do it over wireless?
<aib> aib: you're problem is that you started mplayer before you started firefox. close mplayer, close firefox and then go to youtube to hear sound
<ere4si> aib: where was that from?
<jack__> no I did not do it over wireless
<aib> that was the solution to my problem..
<ere4si> aib: where did you ask/find?
<aib> i figured it out myself
<jack__> & no that one page did not fix my problem
<ere4si> jack__: done a mem check lately?
<jack__> it was a currut install but it does it every time I upgrade from feisty to gutsy, I have heard others say the same.
<jack__> So it isn't just me
<jack__> I don't need to check my system, my system is crap & all ubuntu knows it. I shouldn't even be running guis
<beener> is there some one here who know the ins and outs of konversation or if theres a channle for it
<beener> nvm found the channle
<jack__> i am on a machine with 91Mbs ram
<ere4si> jack__: I have a sep /home partition and always reinstall - only takes 2hrs as I keep a file of the changes I make
<blindfish> thanks for your help again (even if there's no hope ^^)
<blindfish> gn8 ;)
<ere4si> bye
<jack__> Yes & on a machine with 91Mbs ram it takes about 20 hours to do an install.
<ere4si> jack__: with iG it takes 20 mmin for the install here - how do you do it?
<ere4si> 1G = 1024 mb
<jack__> with livecd it takes about 6 hours or longer
<kgoetz> 91m= 0.09G
<jack__> yes
<kgoetz> jack__: live cd? at least use the alternate :)
<jack__> I did use the alt iunstall took about the same amount of time
<kgoetz> didnt think the live ran with <380mb of ram
<ere4si> sorry jack__ but you run kubuntu with 91mb ram? - with just the desktop showing I use 84+ mb
<jack__> I did an alt install of feisty then upgraded it to gutsey & that is when it whent all to hell
<jack__> yes ere4si iot leaves me with only 1mb of ram free
<ere4si> jack__: there isn't a *buntu that is recommended with so little ram - except maybe fluxbuntu
<jack__> fluxbuntu is not an offical flaver
<ere4si> no it isn't
<jack__> I have tried fluxbuntu, & damn small, & puppy
<ere4si> I'd try puppy on that
<jack__> they all are not made to run well for one with that low of ram
<jack__> haha I beet you to it :p
<kgoetz> puppy and dsl are designed for that much ram
<ere4si> these days cli is the only option for that little ram
<jack__> nope only deli linux looks promiosing, but I can't get it to install because lilo keeps failing
<ere4si> jack__: is more ram an option?
<jack__> no it is not
<kgoetz> is another system an option?
<jack__> not unless you wish to buy it for me
<ere4si> jack__: I use the ubuntu server install with fluxbox as a widow manager and it uses 46mb after boot
<ere4si> *window
<jack__> I have been talking about this on the ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/debian ircs for the past 3 years.
<kgoetz> jack__: i'll pass. i dont care about your computing that much
<jack__> here it is 3 years later & still no one has been able to help me
<ere4si> jack__: says it all really - it's you're system that is the issue - sorry
<jack__> Yes I know
<ermali86> hello. can anyone tell me please how to make wlassistant to run as root at the startup
<ere4si> jack__: and as more time passes the less chance you have of using that system
<jack__> But I don't want to use this system
<ere4si> ?
<jack__> I just want to check to see if my external usb ntfs harddrive is okay or not.
<ere4si> jack__: what have you tried so far?
<jack__> installing kubuntu
<jack__> I started the install last night at 8PM & it finished at 7PM tonight
<ere4si> jack__: if it runs try in a konsole -   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/filename - if sdb1 is the usb and filename is a dir you made in /media
<jack__> it will say I do not have permission 1000 should be 0000
<ere4si> ahh - the guid issues
<jack__> yes
<jack__> that is what I said 2 hours ago
<ere4si> you through me with the 91mb ram statement :)
<ere4si> *threw
<jack__> I would show you that I said it 1 hour ago, but kubuntu won't let me paste anything because I do not have permission
<jack__> but I said it at 20:34
<jack__> so hopw do I fix gujid?
<jack__> guid
<ere4si> jack__: can you access from the menu   system settings - user management?
<Darkrift2> When trying to install my wifi with ndiswrapper, after following the tutorial my wifi isnt working like it should be and i get the following in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m7113441c  - Can anyone tell me what i could to do solve this?
<ChameleonDave> Hello everyone.  Does anyone use Katapult here?
<maduser> is it broadcom?
<ermali86> hello. can anyone tell me please how to make wlassistant to run at the startup
<maduser> Darkrift?
<Darkrift2> yes maduser
<jack__> yes
<Darkrift2> and yes, ive tried all the tutorials
<Darkrift2> im way past that and it still fails
<maduser> ok there is a program you can download that will do it in a second
<Darkrift2> really
<jack__> yes I am in user management right now
<Darkrift2> why do i not believe that
<maduser> somwhere in the ubuntu forms
<Darkrift2> if ther eis
<Darkrift2> i will go mad
<maduser> I'll send it to you via DCC
<ere4si> jack__: does admon work?
<jack__> yes, I think
<Darkrift2> ive spent soo many manhours dealing with this crappy chipset
<ere4si> *admin
<Darkrift2> could you also link me to the thread?
<jack__> well I typed in the password so I hope it will work
<Darkrift2> i thought i had read everything on ubuntu forums about broadcom
<maduser> and help you through the install
<Darkrift2> nice
<ere4si> jack__: right click your user and select modify
<maduser> as soon as i find it
<jack__> nope
<jack__> it didn't work
<Darkrift2> im not used to xchat
<Darkrift2> so i dont know if my dcc will accept
<Darkrift2> ok, that ws easy
<maduser> ok acept the offering from dcc
<Darkrift2> i did
<maduser> hmmm
<ere4si> jack__: without admin rights I don't know how to change you're settings - sorry
<jack__> yeah, the tale of my last 3 years on linux
<maduser> did you get it?
<Darkrift2> nope
<Darkrift2> lemme check my settings
<maduser> its still waing for you to accept
<maduser> a new tab should have oppened
<Darkrift2> it did
<maduser> woops wait
<Darkrift2> and as soon as it did i clicked accept
<Darkrift2> and after a while it said failed
<Darkrift2> accepted again
<ere4si> jack__: I hope you can accept that it is you systems lack of resources not the various linux distros that is the issue - you're asking alot from very little
<jack__> time stands still for me, well the world moves around me
<maduser> ok screw this whats your email?
<jack__> Yes, do not worry whenever I get a new computer it will be linux, I have always understood that it is the computer. I have tried over 20 distros, all wonderful, just not very usable on this computer.
<ere4si> jack__: I do sympathise :)
<jack__> I yearn for the day that MS will go bankrupt & open source unix-like OSes rain supreme
<Darkrift2> lol maduser i think i found the problem
<Darkrift2> a dialog is opening asking where to save it at, but its opening behind xchat and i dont see it unless i minimise
<maduser> ok
<maduser> fixed it?
<Darkrift2> think so
<Darkrift2> try to dcc once more
<maduser> ok I'll try again
<DrJuano> hi
<maduser> ok is waiting
<Darkrift2> darn
<Darkrift2> not even letting me accept this one
<CarlosR> hi DrJuano
<maduser> I know
<maduser> give me a minute
<Darkrift2> no rush
<Darkrift2> this has taken me a week, so a few minutes wont hurt me
<Darkrift2> i spent 3 weeks last time i installed kubuntu
<DrJuano> i got a huge trobule with kubuntu, describing: i`ve installed an usb modem as i usually do in ubuntu, but when kde starts all the KDE`s programs doesn t understand that there is an internet connection
<maduser> ok
<Darkrift2> accept is greyed out now
<Darkrift2> did yo email it?
<maduser> nah here is the url with the file and instrutions
<Darkrift2> ok, sorry
<maduser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<Darkrift2> its probably my end
<maduser> thats it
<Darkrift2> like i said, im new to xchat
<maduser> that web page has the file and the instrutions
<maduser> go to the part that says Dapper and Edgy (and Feisty/Gutsy with ndiswrapper)
<maduser> Darkrift do you use Konversation?
<maduser> or have it?
<Darkrift2> i might have it
<Darkrift2> but dont normally use it
<Darkrift2> i have to reg at ubuntu forums real fast
<maduser> ah
<Darkrift2> ok, ran it
<Darkrift2> said it worked, but still no internet
<maduser> did you put in your install cd?
<Darkrift2> yes, and its mounted at /cdrom
<maduser> did you type sudo ./ne
<maduser> i mean sudo infront of the program?
<Darkrift2> yes
<Darkrift2> it ran, and said it worked
<Darkrift2> but it didnt
<maduser> how long did it take?
<Darkrift2> like 4-6 seconds
<Darkrift2> im reading the script now
<maduser> you did not do it right
<Darkrift2> to see what might have failed
<Darkrift2> lol
<maduser> it should take longer
<Darkrift2> i did exactly what it said
<Darkrift2> i unpacked it
<Darkrift2> then ran sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup
<maduser> with cd in driver?
<ChameleonDave> I've been told that the Katapult maintain often hangs around here.
<jack__> ere4si: also since I have tried around 20 or more linux distros I can tell you which ones get my vote if a person has a good enough machine, first off anything that is deb based with KDE desktop ius a winner, that being said whenever I get a fast good computer I will either install on it Kubuntu or LinmuxMint KDE edition as those are the 2 distros I recomend for people who have good machines, they are really nice.
<Darkrift2> ok, the script worked fine
<Darkrift2> i just checked the log
<Darkrift2> it just doesnt work like the tutorials dont work
<Oswal_Kovelpod> jack__:  what about debian ?
<maduser> ?
<Darkrift2> the script does everything i have been doing
<maduser> yeah
<Darkrift2> it just uses its own version of the drivers which i had hoped would work
<Darkrift2> nothing failed in the script though
<jack__> Debian is really good, I like debian a lot if you are willing to convert all your mp3s to ogg & such it is amazing
<maduser> what version of Broadcom do you have?
<Darkrift2> 4311
<ere4si> jack__: I agree with the deb based point but mint is based on a distro that is based on a distro - seems convaluted imho - kde is nice tho - needs some work but
<Oswal_Kovelpod> debian has non-free repos did you know that ?
<jack__> Yes I knew that Oswal, but if you are going to do that you might as well use Ubuntu or LinuxMint or another debian based distro
<Oswal_Kovelpod> so is not necessary to convert all your music ^^
<kgoetz> debian has mp3 support via gstreamer in main
<jack__> To me though debian is an amazing distro, & stable as can be, but there has been so many amazing distros based on it that add so much good things to it
<Oswal_Kovelpod> so for you debian is now incomplete ?
<Oswal_Kovelpod> o.0
<jack__> No for me debian is amazing, just very overly stable & a bit strict in the free ruule :p
<dwidmann> jack__: very overly stable, if you want to fix that problem switch to sid :)
<Oswal_Kovelpod> yeah :D
<jack__> I have used sid, very nice, though as I said so many of the deb based distros have such nice & welcomed customizations :)
<jack__> I prefer Etch to sid though
<ere4si> jack__: that is the point - if a distro based on debian can do it - you can with debian
<ere4si> and a distro based on a distro based on debian...
<jack__> Also ere4si linuxmint is starting to test builds strictly based on debian without being based on ubuntu, also the linuxmin apps can be installed & work just fine on ubuntu & debian, so really the whole distro based on distro based on distro thing no longer applies.
<ere4si> of course it applies jack__  :)
<kgoetz> interesting as i find this, perhaps it should be in -offtopic?
<jack__> no because I got most of the linux mint apps to work on debian etch
<jack__> yes it should be in offtopic
<ere4si> hehe :)
<Jucato> (definitely in -offtopic...)
<jack__> is there a kubuntu-offtopic or will it go to ubuntu-offtopic?
<ere4si> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jack__> will you be there ere4si?
<ere4si> jack__: going there now
<ChameleonDave> Hello everyone.  Does anyone use Katapult here?
<ere4si> I tried it from the menu once - got an icon on the desktop then....nothing
<Jucato> ChameleonDave: what seems to be the problem?
<Jucato> ere4si: you're supposed to launch it with Alt+Space (after running it)
<ere4si> ahh
<ere4si> it just went away
<Jucato> ere4si: Alt+Space, then type something (like a program name or a play list or numbers for the calculator
<ChameleonDave> I recently lost my user directory (/home/david), when the partition it was on became corrupted.  When I created a new user directory, katapult no longer worked correctly.  It fails to start in fact.
<ChameleonDave> All it does it announce the shortcut key to bring up the app, but the app window itself never appears, the shortcut key does nothing, and there is no katapult icon in the system tray.
<ere4si> Jucato: is that what it does? - I have things I launch in a dock - one click
<ChameleonDave> I want it to reside in the system tray as before.
<ChameleonDave> I used to start Katapult by putting it in my KDE Autostart directory.
<ChameleonDave> and it would then be there in my system tray, ready for use.
<leo_rockw> katapult wins
<Jucato> ere4si: it's a launcher for apps (you can't have all items in your panel right? :P), amarok playlists, documents (this one's ugly), google searches, spell checking, calculator
<leo_rockw> katapult + yakuake = killer apps
<ere4si> Jucato: I'm flattered you think I do so much :)
<Jucato> ChameleonDave: Alt+Space, then Ctrl+C, and select Configure Katapult. then enable the system tray icon. or don't you even see the big Katapult icon when you press Alt+Space
<ChameleonDave> Jucato: As I said, there is no icon.
<Jucato> ere4si: I don't
<ere4si> :(
<Jucato> ChameleonDave: the big icon/black window?
<ere4si> hehe
<Oswal_Kovelpod> damn it installer just stop it -.-
<ChameleonDave> Jucato: I know how Katapult is supposed to work.  I used it for months.  The point is that it has stopped working.
<dwidmann> leo_rockw: yep, can't beat 'em
<Jucato> <ere4si> Jucato: is that what it does? <-- ask a question. I answer
<Jucato> ChameleonDave: hm... can you try starting it from Konsole to see if it starts at all?
<ChameleonDave> Jucato: When it is run, all I see is the brief message informing me of the shortcut key to use the app.  That's it.
<ere4si> Jucato: thnx
<ChameleonDave> Jucato: I know you're trying to help, but you are being a little annoying.
<Jucato> fine
<sigma_1234> where does apt-get store downloaded packages?
<ChameleonDave> Is anyone here familiar with the nuts and bolts of Katapult, and possible conflicts that might prevent it from starting correctly?
<Jucato> sigma_1234: /var/cache/apt/ iirc
<sigma_1234> do they stay there forever?
<Jucato> fwiw, that's the point of running it from Konsole... so that you can see what might be preventing it from starting correctly... but since you know so much
<leo_rockw> sigma_1234: unless you do apt-get clean
<Jucato> sigma_1234: they're supposed to be automatically cleaned every 30 days I think
<sigma_1234> how can i stop the auto clean?
<ChameleonDave> Sigma_1234: the packages are stored at /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ChameleonDave> Sigma_1234: open Synaptic and go to Preferences to change stuff like autocleaning
<ChameleonDave> Jucato: It's just that you were asking for information that I had already given.
<Jucato> ChameleonDave: did you give information about any error messages that might have appeared if you started it in Konsole?
<ChameleonDave> Jucato: When I run Katapult, Konsole doesn't give me much info on what is happening.  It does however give a long list of items such as "Ignored duplicate item: Shisen-Sho"
<ChameleonDave> Jucato: It is a long list of apps in the KDE menu, which Katapult presumably indexes.
<ChameleonDave> Jucato: They look like they are probably apps which are duplicated in KDE3 and KDE4, both of which I have installed.
<ChameleonDave> Jucato: There is no failure message.
<ChameleonDave> It's all gone quiet...
<pyro17> so quiet...
<dwidmann> I can almost hear the metaphorical crickets chirping, so peaceful .... lol
<pyro17> whats the diff between pimary and logical partition
<pyro17> oh nm
<_dennister> g'evening folks...ubuntu-server channel seems to be asleep, so wondering if the night-owl-experts  in here could help me with getting phpmyadmin to show up in my new apache site
<_dennister> pyro17: u can only have 4 primary, untold logical partitions within an extended partition
<pyro17> ah
<_dennister> actually, 'untold' should be 'big number'
<_dennister> pyro17: u must have one primary...i often use 2-3, then build the extended, and logical ones within the extended
<pyro17> yea its going to be the first one on the drive
<_dennister> then, if you add another hdd later, it's easy to put it's partitions into the extended as logical
<_dennister> u got  it
<pyro17> ye
<marjan> !x-rar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-rar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marjan> does any one knows how can i open a X-rar
<ere4si> marjan: is that a   .rar    file?
<marjan> yes
<ere4si> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<marjan> but smb said it is for mac
<ere4si> who's smb marjan
<marjan> shane
<marjan> :P
<ere4si> marjan: if the file is for mac it prob won't work on kubuntu
<Jucato> I'm guessing "smb" meant "somebody" in this case...
<Jucato> (please try to use compelete words...)
<marjan> ahhhhhh
<marjan> ere4si:  is there a program to open it
<marjan> after all its all a UNIX
<ere4si> marjan: there is an app called unrar I believe in the repos
<ere4si> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<marjan> ere4si: can i send you one file and tell me if you can open it
<ere4si> marjan: I don't open files I don't know...
<marjan> k
<marjan> sorry
<ere4si> marjan: install unrar and you'll open it
<marjan> i cant found it
<Kr|ptiX> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<kgoetz> !msgthebot | Kr|ptiX
<ubotu> Kr|ptiX: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<marjan> will KArchiver work ere4si
<ere4si> marjan: once unrar is installed yes
<marjan> where can i found this "unrar" its not in add/rem ere4si
<newday4me> hi -little backround last week i found 2 many errors 2 count in my winxp so i emergency boot orig. winme and after 2 days of being in the prehistoric era of software i downloaded ubuntu 7 and tried puppy live and finally just instlld kubuntu when i kept seeing everything I wanted was designed for kde....my? how do i set up network connections and should i?
<ere4si> marjan: you need to enable more repositories
<ere4si> !repos | marjan
<ubotu> marjan: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<marjan> k
<marjan> but i am on  GNOME
<kgoetz> why are you asking here then?
<kgoetz> newday4me: can you give us more details?
<ere4si> marjan: the links are for ubuntu because the process is the same - ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu or ...
<Jucato> (unrar should be available from the default repos...)
<ere4si> Jucato: is in multiverse
<Jucato> since Feisty, multiverse has been enabled by default
<ere4si> k :)
<Jucato> (unless you installed without an internet connection, then no repositories are enabled)
<ere4si> ahhh
<ere4si> of course
<Darkrift2> hrmmmmm
<newday4me> o.k.  network folder is embty and samba
<kgoetz> newday4me: can you connect to the net from the computer?
<ere4si> marjan: if you're on gnome then why karchiver?
<newday4me> I'm nervous about desktop sharing ...-yes
<kgoetz> newday4me: what do you mean desktop sharing?
<Darkrift2> I am offering $15 to anyone who has a Revolution Money account and sucessfully gets my broadcom 4311 wireless card working for/with me. I have spent days (and last time I spent 3 weeks) getting it working, tutorial after tutorial, tip after tip. I know not everyone has one of these accounts, but thats all I can offer right now.
<ere4si> we work for free here Darkrift2  - if we have the answer
<Boohbah> Darkrift2: 32 or 64 bit?
<Darkrift2> i know, but im getting desperate
<Darkrift2> 32b
<Boohbah> ok, have you installed ndiswraper?
<Darkrift2> yes
<Boohbah> *wrapper
<Darkrift2> and ive tried like 12 sets of drivers
<newday4me> it seems like one folder goes to another and either i dont have access or i dont know the answer ie:net folder info..what server ?    -Krfb
<newday4me> and krdc
<ere4si> Darkrift2: you need to find out the chip for a start
<Darkrift2> im 80% sure last time i got it working was with ndiswrapper, but its been a while and it might have been the built in driver, but i doubt it
<Darkrift2> i noted what chip i have
<Darkrift2>  and sucessfully gets my broadcom 4311 wireless card
<Kheops> hi hi
<Kheops> somebody for help ? :)
<kgoetz> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kheops> i want to create ntfs partition on my kubuntu
<Kheops> how can i do it ?
<Darkrift2> i have vista, and the drivers vista uses dont work (they give an error about wrong format) so I have used drivers from tutorials, and lots of different ones from different laptop manuf's (even my own laptops xp drivers)
<ere4si> Darkrift2: then the !broadcom link should get it working for you... - use xp drivers
<Darkrift2> there is either something i am missing (another underlaying problem) or a special driver that i need that i have not found
<Darkrift2> ive followed that one many times ere4si
<Darkrift2> ive even followed the ones that link from that one
<Darkrift2> and all the others on ubuntu forums that note 43xx
<Darkrift2> ive even tried the script on ubuntu forums that supposedly does it all for you
<Darkrift2> they all end by telling me "your wireless should now be working" and it isnt
<ere4si> Darkrift2: I don't use any wireless - ask again in a little while when there are more folks available - sorry
<Darkrift2> heh
<Darkrift2> its ok
<Darkrift2> ive been asking for 3 days... some ppl dive in but never get it solved
<Darkrift2> hence me trying to sweeten the deal a little
<Darkrift2> im sure ppl in here and in #linux are tired of hearing me ask, but i REALLY dont want to stick with vista
<ere4si> Darkrift2: if it is a bcm43xx chip then it should get installed - be very careful each step
<Darkrift2> i have
<DarkriftX> When trying to install my wifi with ndiswrapper, after following the tutorial my wifi isnt working like it should be and i get the following in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m7113441c  - Can anyone tell me what i could to do solve this?
<Darkrift2> there is soem of my dmesg output after trying the last time
<Darkrift2> i get almost the exact same with every driver/tutorial i try
<Kheops> i want to do a NTFS partition
<newday4me> Darkrift2- can u back up important data, wipe out your drives and start fresh- reboot vista or a livecd/dvd -its a pain in the ... but i had to do it after days of looking at the lights on my modem say i was connected -but i wasnt
<Kheops> can somebody help me ?
<ere4si> Darkrift2: is it a notebook?
<Kheops> hmmm
<newday4me> Kheops- windows?
<Kheops> NTFS
<newday4me> are u using windows now
<Kheops> NOOO
<Kr|ptiX> where do i go to get help with install themes
<Kheops> i just want to do a ntfs partition on my Kubuntu i said
<Kheops> !
<Kheops> k ?>
<newday4me> well do a query for the kubuntu version of diskpart
<Kheops> ?
<Kheops> don't understand what u asking
<Kheops> u want to know my kubuntu version ?
<TeslaTony> Kheops: System>Partition Editor
<Kheops> hmm and ?
<Kheops> i don't have
<Kheops> -> Partition Editor
<Kheops> !
<Kheops> tell me for command line
<newday4me> in windows cmd promt diskpart- makes partitions, deletes partitions, enables choice of boot partition
<TeslaTony> Kheops: Then install Gparted through Synaptic or Adept
<Kheops> i don't HAVE WINDOWS
<Kheops> god..
<Kheops> how can i see if i have it installed ?
<TeslaTony> You're using Kubuntu?
<Darkrift2> sorry guys, i had to put my kids to bed
<Darkrift2> yes, its a notebook
<Kheops> YES
<Kheops> i said 3 times
<Darkrift2> and newday4me this is a fresh install... i installed it last night
<Kheops> pay attention please
<ere4si> Kheops: in konsole type    df -h   it will tell you the mounted partitions
<Darkrift2> ive done nothing except install xchat on it
<TeslaTony> Go into Adept and search for gparted, it should pull it up and whether it's installed
<Kheops> i know
<ere4si> Darkrift2: is the wireless onboard or usb pls?
<Kheops> but i want to know how to make a NTFS partition
<Darkrift2> its minipci
<Darkrift2> builtin
<kgoetz> Kheops: try cfdisk and mkfs
<Kheops> both ?
<kgoetz> !ntfs > Kheops
<ere4si> Darkrift2: tried any alternative boot options like -   noapic nolapic   ?
<Kheops> i read this yesterday
<Kheops> not usefull
<Darkrift2> i have to use apic=off to boot or i get odd looking graphics and cant continue
<Kheops> so can somebody helps me ?
<TeslaTony> Are you putting the partition on the primary hard drive? The one Kubuntu is running from? If you are, you'll probably have to do it from a livecd
<Darkrift2> but i had to do that on my old install when i got it working
<Kheops> nop
<Kheops> not primary
<Kr|ptiX> where do i go to get help with install themes kubuntu
<kgoetz> Kheops: did you look at what i said about cfdisk?
<Kheops> aha
<Kheops> not usefull
<Darkrift2> i do get an odd error about using something like -noplugnplay or something right after grep loads the kernel
<Darkrift2> i dont think i had that before
<kgoetz> Kheops: why?
<ere4si> Darkrift2: willing to try      noapic nolapic     on a reboot then have another go to install the drivers?
<Kheops> Because i want to make a NTFS partition
<Kheops> !
<Darkrift2> but it says trying to workaround and then continues to boot
<kgoetz> Kheops: *SO*?
<Darkrift2> whats the format for adding those?
<Kheops> so how i do it ?
<Darkrift2> -noapic ?
<Darkrift2> or is it apic=no
<Darkrift2> lol
<kgoetz> Kheops: make a partition then format it. use cfdisk and mkfs respectively
<ere4si> Darkrift2: I would add them at the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kheops> both ?
<ere4si> noapic nolapic
<kgoetz> yes. use both.
<Kheops> how to make a partition NTFS
<Kheops> ?
<Kheops> that's the question not the answer
 * kgoetz puts Kheops on ignore. if someone wants to help him, go for it.
<ere4si> Kheops: use the windows disk on you're free space
<Kheops> hmmmm lol i just had it
<Kheops> i format it as ntfs but linux don't recocnize and i format
<Kheops> to ext3
<newday4me> darkdrift2- honestly i used windows for a long time and the driver assigning and compatability always gave me a migraine-
<Darkrift2> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=867a86d6-474c-417d-bf33-70e2839b5601 apic=off ro quiet splash noapic nolapic
<Darkrift2> like that?
<Kheops> and now i want to make a NTFS partition to be recognize in Linux
<Kheops> understand ?
<ere4si> Darkrift2: yep
<Darkrift2> ok, ill try it :S
<ere4si> good luck - install the wireless after the boot
<Kheops> hmmm somebody for help ?
<Darkrift2> Kheops, linux reads ntfs just fine if you install ntfs3g
<Kheops> no need
<Darkrift2> i played WOW off a ntfs partition for 4 months with it
<Darkrift2> you can make ntfs in gparted
<ere4si> I thought ntfs-3g was default now?
<Darkrift2> or cfdisk
<Kheops> i have too a ntfs partition but i forgot how to do it
<Darkrift2> do what?
<Kheops> do a ntfs
<Darkrift2> create one?
<Kheops> can u know how ?
<Darkrift2> use gparted, its gui
<Kheops> he don't do ntfs
<Kheops> :)
<Darkrift2> easy to use
<Darkrift2> erm, im sure it does
<Kheops> no no
<Kheops> :)
<Darkrift2> you might need something else to format it
<Kheops> i just use it
<Darkrift2> yes yes
<Kheops> !!!!!!!!!!
<Kheops> i use it
<Darkrift2> it does EVERY partition type ive ever seen
<Kheops> to do the partition ext3
<Darkrift2> then use cfdisk (command line)
<Kheops> don't have access to write
<Darkrift2> once you create a partition, use [type] to change it to nfts
<Kheops> i gave the permision but no access...
<Darkrift2> then you need something to format it
<markc> how can I burn the current kubuntu iso from the command line ?
<Darkrift2> most likely mkfs.ntfs (i think) (which i believe would be mkfs if you are installing it)
<Darkrift2> anyways, i gotta reboot
<Darkrift2> good luck
<Kheops> hmmm somebody for help ?!?!?!?!
<Apple_Cat__> Kheops: sorry my internet is playing around, man -k keyword is the command to look for a command so in your case man -k partition is what you want
<Kheops> what ?
<Kheops> can u help me or not?
<DarkriftX> Kheops use CFDISK, i KNOW it will create one
<Kheops> he don't have access to write
<Kheops> u understand ?
<DarkriftX> no
<DarkriftX> i dotn understand
<Kheops> i gave the access but still no access..
<DarkriftX> if you cannot write, you need to be root probably
<Kheops> NO
<Kheops> i just did
<Apple_Cat__> hrm ?
<markc> ah right -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<Kheops> so can i get some help ?1
<ere4si> Kheops: you're confusing folks - start again pls
<Kheops> lol ?
<DarkriftX> he can create a nfts partition
<ere4si> .
<DarkriftX> says gparted wont do it
<DarkriftX> but im sure it will
<Kheops> NOO
<Kheops> let me DarkriftX u don't know what to do it
<DarkriftX> may not format it bt im almost sure ive created one before
<ere4si> start at the beginning Kheops
<Kheops> so let other ppls to help
<Kheops> ok
<Kheops> i have 2 HDD
<ere4si> .
<Kheops> first 2 partition
<ere4si> ..
<Kheops> 1 ext3 and 2 ntfs
<Kheops> and on the other hdd
<DarkriftX> ere4si are you in the us?
<Kheops> i want a big partition
<Kheops> ntfs
<Kheops> u understand ?
<ere4si> Dark nope Aussie
<DarkriftX> damn
<Kheops> i formated the HDD in win32 but linux don't recognize and i made it ext3
<DarkriftX> i wish you were and had a revoultion money account
<markc> ere4si: whereabouts ?
<Kheops> U understand ?!?!?!?!?
<DarkriftX> you were the first to solve my problem :)
<ere4si> Kheops: use you're windows cd
<DarkriftX> iwlist eth1 scanning works :)
<Kheops> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Kheops> i just DID
<ere4si> markc: brissy
<Kheops> god..
<Kheops> realy i want to speak with the ppl who can help
<Kheops> please
<ere4si> Kheops: I'm a long way away - what happened?
<markc> ere4si: me on the GC
<ere4si> markc: :)
<Kheops> Jucato: are u here man ?
<DarkriftX> Kheops sorry, we dont understand you very well, but apparently we cannot help you :S
<DarkriftX> every time soemone tells you something you say no
<Jucato> Kheops: do not be so demanding. no one here is paid to help you
<DarkriftX> maybe you need a channel more for your language
<Jucato> everyone here are just volunteers
<Kheops> hmmm so close the channel
<Kheops> and i can do a new channel
<Kheops> ;)
<Jucato> no
<ere4si> Kheops: yep - do that
<Kheops> so i can do a partition in this age ?
 * Darkrift2 joins on wifi :)
 * Darkrift2 bows to ere4si 
<ere4si> already yahhhh
<Jucato> Darkrift2: so who earneed your $15? :)
<lanoxx> how can i fix a broken install? adept always breaks with a commit error after installing a new package
<Darkrift2> ere4si, but he doestn have a rev money account :(
<ere4si> Jucato: told him we work for free :)
<Darkrift2> :( *
<Jucato> ere4si: aw...
<Jucato> there goes your $15 :P
<Sir_Corgi> Is there another channel besides #kubuntu-kde4 where I can ask questions about KDE4?  That channel seems dead as a doorknob.
<Jucato> lanoxx: depends on what's broken or how broken it is. try installing packages from the command line to see what's happening
<Kheops> hmmm "thank you" for helping me..
<ere4si> the bow was more than enough :)
<Jucato> !night | Sir_Corgi
<ubotu> Sir_Corgi: It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<Sir_Corgi> Holy.
<Sir_Corgi> I'm sorry.
<Kheops> can somebody help me this age to solve the problem ?
<Darkrift2> i could have wasted 5-15 more days, 2-4 hours a day.... if i were being paid minimum wages $7 an hour, you could have saved me hundreds of dollars, I really wish you had an account with them so I could make a donation for your help
<ere4si> Kheops: we try - you don't help us help you - so no
<Darkrift2> and you are demanding :S
<Kheops> lol ?
<ere4si> no lol
<Jucato> Kheops: your attitude doesn't help
<Kheops> man if i stay here 10000000 hours to be help is a good thing ?
<ere4si> Kheops: come back tommorrow
<Kheops> ere4si: 10q for your help
<Darkrift2> stop demanding help, and try to ask for it a little nicer and yo might get it
<newday4me> ?I just opened KSire for the 1st time and it crashed, ?
<emilsedgh> Kheops: even if you stay for 2 years, you might get no help
<Darkrift2> your method is the problem
<Kheops> because this channel is not for help..
<Darkrift2> if you give me a few minutes, i will try to figure out how to do it
<Kheops> i see..
<Darkrift2> you are being a jerk
<Darkrift2> if you want me to help, quit it
<emilsedgh> btw whats your problem?
<ere4si> oh no
<Darkrift2> im currently installing gparted so i can figure out how you can do it
<Jucato> Kheops: I am giving you your final warning. behave in this channel
<lanoxx> Jucato: seems that there is a problem installing the java docs
<lanoxx>  sun-java5-doc
<Kheops> Jucato: u can do what u want u have @ ;)
<Jucato> lanoxx: can you please put the errors in a pastebin
<Jucato> I do not do what I want. only what's necessary. I'm not a control freak
<Kheops> u have @ as i said
<newday4me> sorry miss type KSirc
<Kheops> u can do anything u want :)
<lanoxx> Jucato: ok, wait a sec
<jussi01> !u | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Jucato> newday4me: hm... ksirc is pretty old now... can you start it from Konsole and see what errors come out when you start it and it crashes? (or you can try using Konversation for IRC)
<Kheops> ha ha ha this is IRC i told u
<Darkrift2> Kheops, im in the process of trying to help you
<Darkrift2> if you dont shut up, you will be kicked and wont get my help
<Darkrift2> just chill for a few minutes
<Kheops> because u have @ too ?
<Darkrift2> no0tic, because you are ticking others off
<Darkrift2> and they will kick yo before i can help you
<Kheops> they use kick because they can..
<Kheops> i can stop them because i'm not God
<newday4me> i dont need the program i just opened it out of curiosity - i just want 2 be sure it wont affect anything else ie:dependencies
<kgoetz> Darkrift2: theres a reason i said i was going to stop helping him/her
<Darkrift2> ok, you are right, gparted doesnt do it, let me check something else
<Jucato> newday4me: it won't. it isn't even installed by default
<ere4si> Kheops: please have another try tomorrow
<Darkrift2> i know kgoetz but hes prob jsut frustrated so whatever
<Kheops> because he don't know that's why he don't help..
<Kheops> it is simple to understand
<Darkrift2> i dont know, but im helping find out
<Darkrift2> fdisk seems to know ntfs
<Darkrift2> fdisk /dev/XXX
<Kheops> hmm cfdisk don't have permision
<kgoetz> Darkrift2: he may be, but theres no point you getting worked up over him
<Kheops> to write
<pyro17> theres so much to do
<pyro17> i just installed kubuntu
<Darkrift2> i didnt say cfdisk, just fdisk
<Kheops> kgoetz: u may be kiked
<newday4me> i have a small install addiction-just 2 see what things are- i'm new to this and its enthralling
<pyro17> and im doing like codecs ans stuff
<Kheops> Jucato: look at kgoetz..and tell him "the rules"
<lanoxx> Jucato: http://pastebin.org/25215
<Jucato> Kheops: you should read them yourself
<Jucato> *and* follow them
<Kheops> i "folow" them
<Darkrift2> if nothing has write access to your disk, your problem is not creating a ntfs partition, its getting control over your disk first
<Kheops> so somebody knows how to make and mount a NTFS partition on Kubuntu ?
<pyro17> uh
<pyro17> do it in wondows
<pyro17> then mount it
<Kheops> i just did
<ere4si> Darkrift2: until he/she is able/willing to state the prob properly you won't be able to help him/heroh no
<ere4si> oops
<Kheops> but the kubuntu don't recognize it
<Kheops> and i formated and made it ext3
<Darkrift2> kharon0_,  in fdisk, nfts is type [7]
<Kheops> and now i want to make ntfs
<Jucato> lanoxx: did you follow the instructions there?
<Darkrift2> and that ends my attempt at helping
<markc> FWIW this burnt me a CD, thanks for the help -> sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 driveropts=burnfree -v -data kubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<Kheops> pyro17: i have it ext3 now and i want it NTFS
<Jucato> pyro17: install the "Kubuntu Restricted Extras" (kubuntu-restricted-extras) package to get most of the codecs
<Kheops> pffffff i waste 2 hours for a simple thing..
<Kheops> why linux have 10000 problems
<Kheops> ...
<Jucato> maybe Linux just is not for you
<DarkriftX> its not linux, this is apparently an operator error
<Kheops> mabey
<Jucato> you're always free to go back
<dwidmann> Kheops: name an os that doesn't have 10,000 problems
<pyro17> Jucato i literally just found that package and looked and you said it too
<pyro17> lol
<ere4si> Kheops: you forgot the t on the end of pfffff
<Darkrift2> i spent 3-4 days getting my wifi working... wasnt linux's fault, it was broadcoms fault and mine for not knowing the answer (which ere4si did)
<ere4si> hehe
<Kheops> hmm so how can i do a NTFS partition ?
<Darkrift2> i already told you
<Darkrift2> creating a ntfs partition is NOT YOUR PROBLEM
<Darkrift2> your problem is getting control of your disk
<Darkrift2> because if you dont have write access to the drive itself, you are not going to get very far
<Kheops> it is in my pc and it is ext3 and i can write on it
<Kheops> :))
<Darkrift2> delete that partition
<Jucato> Kheops: have you tried using a GUI tool like GParted or QtParted?
<Kheops> yep
<Darkrift2> then use cfdisk to recreate it
<Kheops> works fine
<Darkrift2> simple
<Kheops> but not ntfs
<ere4si> Darkrift2: it is a troll I THINK
<Darkrift2> IF you have control over the disk
<Darkrift2> heh, maybe
<Darkrift2> i have a command for that :)
<Jucato> ere4si: don't provoke please
<Kheops> Jucato: tell to stop or i will respond to this childs
<Kheops> ;)
<dwidmann> Kheops: why not try the ext2/3 driver for windows instead?
<ere4si> apologies to all
<lanoxx> Jucato: will that fix the problem?
<Jucato> lanoxx: let's hope so.
<Kheops> because linux don't recognize
<Kheops> the partition
<pyro17> Jucato should i also do the automatix thing?
<Kheops> first i formated with windows
<Kheops> in ntfs
<Darkrift2> lol dwidmann ..... windows has a hard enough time reading its own filesystems.... dont try to make it read others or your asking for real problems
<Jucato> !ntfs | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Jucato> pyro17: no
<Kheops> and now i transform it in ext3
<Kheops> Jucato: why u paste me that link i read it for 3 times
<Kheops> no usefull
<dwidmann> Darkrift2: not like ntfs-3g is perfect either
<lanoxx> Jucato: ok worked, thx :)
<dwidmann> Darkrift2: it can't even cope with the drive not having been unmounted properly at all in my experience.
<Darkrift2> really
<Darkrift2> i never noticed
<Kheops> pffff Jucato help me or... ?
<Darkrift2> i had a nfts partition i used to play wow on thru wine
<Jucato> or what?
<Kheops> i duno help ?
<Darkrift2> i had to mount it by hand every time because i never added it to fstab (was a lil new still) and never unmounted it so sometimes it wasnt unmounted during power outages and still worked
<dwidmann> Darkrift2: hmm, wouldn't cope for me :\
<dwidmann> Darkrift2: gave me an error message saying that it hadn't been unmounted properly last time ... that I would either need to either mount it in windows and unmount cleanly, or try mounting with some sort of force option
<Kheops> someone for helping here ?
<dwidmann> darkrift2: It had lost power in the middle of a heavy transfer
<Darkrift2> lol
<Darkrift2> that sucks
<Kohlrabi> dwidmann: I had this error all the time, too, about 1 year ago
<Darkrift2> ahhh, mine was always idle during power loss
<drif> am I able to force install/liveCD to run from memory only?
<Kohlrabi> Was using etch and NTFS-3G-beta back then
<dwidmann> Kohlrabi: I was using gutsy ... must have been about a month or two ago
<Kohlrabi> mmh
<Kohlrabi> I rarely boot intu kubuntu nowadays *cough*
<dwidmann> anyhow, I'll be right back, need to log out/log in for some updates to take effect .... shouldn't take a reboot I hope
<ere4si> if I use the nvidia driver in kubuntu I get a wsod - no probs in ubuntu
<dwidmann> ere4si: weird
<dwidmann> ere4si: I hope I don't run into similar issues with my newly ordered 8600gt
<ere4si> dwidmann: it's a new install and hve ha more then a few issues - that was the main one
<ere4si> *have had
<dwidmann> ere4si: what version of kubuntu were you using?
<ere4si> it's full of guts :)
<ere4si> dwidmann: gutsy hehe
<dwidmann> ere4si: I'll probably be putting hardy alpha 6 on it, hopefully I'll have better luck
<dwidmann> ere4si: which specific card do you have?
<ere4si> I wish you luck - first time I've had issues
<ere4si> dwidmann: on this test box - tnt2
<dwidmann> ere4si: I know my 6600gt, 7600gt, 7900gtx, and I forget what the other one was, but it too, have worked flawlessly for me
<ere4si> can I get amarok to play on open?
<ere4si> dwidmann: never had issues b4
<dwidmann> ere4si: yes
<dwidmann> ere4si: in settings, playback tab, resume on start
<ere4si> dwidmann: this is the first kubuntu I've done more than just look at :)
<ere4si> thnx
<dwidmann> I think I'm going to bed .... 4:00am and the caffeine is starting to wear off
<pyro17> why is the database locked
<ere4si> dwidmann: nite
<jussi01> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pyro17> adept installer crashes when it trys to resolve
<jussi01> pyro17: ^^
<noaXess> what about lightscribe function on cd/dvd writing? any special tool for this?
<pyro17> jussi01: thanks that worked
<pyro17> why tho
<dwidmann> noaXess: IIRC k3b has a lightscribe plugin available
<noaXess> dwidmann: aha.. :) cool..
<noaXess> dwidmann: is this intalled default or ned to be installed separatly?
<jussi01> pyro17: sometimes adept crashes, it happens...
<dwidmann> noaXess: seperately, I think, check http://www.k3b.org
<noaXess> dwidmann: ok
<noaXess> dwidmann: aha LaCie LithScribe Labler.. :)
<pyro17> jussi01 but a restart didnt fix it...
<sherl0ck> hey i lost my post in the forums, anyone help?
<jussi01> pyro17: yeah, its pretty simple, when adept opens, it locks the database file so no other adept/apts processes can use it. (to prevent doubling up on data). if adept crashes, the database is left as locked, so you need to fix it.
<sherl0ck> it was a tutorial was writing
<Kheops> hi
<Kheops> somebody to help ?
<jussi01> sherl0ck: try #ubuntuforums
<ubuntu> utiliser internet
<ubuntu> ????
<jussi01> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussi01> ubuntu-fr: type: /join #kubuntu-fr
<Kheops> somebody to help ??????
<jussi01> !ask | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kheops> i want to create a NTFS partition
<Kheops> i have it ext3
<Kheops> and now i want to make it NTFS
<jussi01> Kheops: we went through this with you earlier.
<Kheops> what ?
<DarkriftX> lol
<Kheops> nice channel
<DarkriftX> how do i find out my own ip?
<jussi01> ifconfig
<DarkriftX> ty
<Kheops> How can i make a NTFS partition ?
<bashmb> kubintu> ubuntu
<bashmb> kubuntu > ubuntu, yes?
<doktoreas> hello everybody, is three a lugin to have a close button over tab in konqueror?
<jussi01> doktoreas: you dont like the one on the right?
<jussi01> bashmb: that depends an you, try them both and see what you think
<klerfayt> how did you resolve the pager/compiz conflict in kubuntu hardy heron?
<jussi01> klerfayt: hardy help in #ubuntu+1 :)
<klerfayt> (I mean I haven't tried it myself, but in kubuntu gutsy gibbon the pager is incompatible with compiz)
<sigma_1234> do fm radio cards work in ubuntu?
<klerfayt> jussi01: you get hardly any answers related to kubuntu there
<meeero> i'd need some help with knetworkmanager. recently i installed kubuntu for a friend, he uses wlan, some netgear-usb-device. after kubuntu was installed (and even before it worked as live-cd), knetworkmanager recognized the usb-device and searched for deviced to connect to. i selected the appropriate one and it worked. but since yesterday it does not do that any more. it doesn't search for lan-stations any more, it doesn't show any of
<meeero>  the (about 5) available ones in his building. that's a problem now because he needs internet and otherwise i'd be forced to install windows and the manufacturer's software again. i believe it happened after he accidentaly set up something with manual control, after that - even if i set it to automatic-by-dhcp, it did not try to find any devices any more
<meeero> the question now is how to configure knetworkconfig to behave as if it was installed for the first time - when it was searching for devices
<meeero> i tried to remove its config file in .kde, but that did not work, any suggestions?
<meeero> i'm going there in about one hour, i'll need to know what to do then, because there's not internet available
<klerfayt> meeero: delete the file $HOME/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<meeero> i did
<klerfayt> meeero: maybe it's also in /root/?
<meeero> nothing changed
<meeero> hm, that could be so
<meeero> since it uses sudo, as far as i know, since that is an administrative job
<meeero> but i was not asked for the user's sudo-password, it starts at system-startup and doesn't work as it did when it was installed for the first time
<meeero> i believe it's a bug in knetworkconfig, since it *should* search automaticaly for new devices when dhcp-automatic is set, true?
<meeero> he also has eth0, an internal network-device to use with a cable, but that worked neither when i configured it using knetworkconfig, i just don't get it why
<klerfayt> meeero: maybe this? /usr/share/apps/knetworkconf/
<meeero> so this seems to be a bug at all
<meeero> is there a config-file?
<meeero> and what if i delete/rename that direcotry, will it be recreated?
<klerfayt> meeero: oh wait, these are default config files
<klerfayt> meeero: don't delete these ,-)
<meeero> okay
<lanoxx> hi how do i setup an ftp server?.
<klerfayt> meeero: application homepage - http://en.opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager
<meeero> you know, it's somekind funny that knetwormanager has it's help-page online....
<lanoxx> lol
<lanoxx> thats like the aol support telling people to download an update if the internet is not working
<klerfayt> meeero: try asking it in #suse
<meeero> so it's their project?
<leo_rockw> doktoreas: install kde-tweak
<klerfayt> meeero: http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache:AEAMpuNNA74J:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-663078.html+there+are+knetworkmanager+settings+stored&hl=et&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=ee&client=firefox-a
<leo_rockw> doktoreas: and adjust the konqueror thing in kcontrol
<meeero> thank you very much, that may solve the problem
<nitin> when we download packages using apt-get, in which folder are they saved?
<SlimeyPete> nivek: /var/cache/apt/archives I think
<nitin> hello
<SlimeyPete> emr
<SlimeyPete> nitin: /var/cache/apt/archives I think
<nitin> can they be copied in a pendrive for future use?
<lanoxx> can someone point me to a simple introduction on how to set up an ftp server with one user and read write access to a certain directory?
<SlimeyPete> nitin: I should think so
<SlimeyPete> nitin: they're just .debs, so can be installed manually using dpkg.
<nitin> thanks, i got it
<nitin> bye for now, SlimeyPete
<franek> kubuntu is suck
<jussi01> franek: please dont.
<franek> jussi01: what?
<jussi01> franek: if there is a problem, please ask and we will try to help solve ut
<franek> this only my frustration
<franek> :)
<franek> howto install new k desktop in lastes ver?
<kmaxtor> hello
<clau30_> franek: KDE3 or KDE4?
<jussi01> franek: kde4?
<kmaxtor> if i update my kde 3 to 4
<kmaxtor> what happen?
<franek> i have kde 3
<jussi01> kmaxtor: you should be ble to use both
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<clau30_> kmaxtor: KDE installes both
<kmaxtor> what reprositories available to update my kde 3
<clau30_> kmaxtor: Kubuntu installes both :)
<jussi01> kmaxtor: please see the link from ubotu
<lg188_> hello
<franek> yo:)
<clau30_> !kde4 kmaxtor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4 kmaxtor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> clau30_: you need the | to separate them
<lg188_> i would like to install css but linkux thning help ?
<lg188_> thing*
<clau30_> jussi01: right, thanks :)
<jussi01> :)
<clau30_> !kde4 | kmaxtor
<ubotu> kmaxtor: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<clau30_> lg188_: css?
<kmaxtor> what new in kubuntu 8,,,,
<jussi01> kmaxtor: please go to #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> kmaxtor: and read the topic there
<noaXess> is there another pdf editor tool than pdfedit?
<jussi01> noaXess: not that i know of
<noaXess> pdfedit hangs often if i want save or edit a pdf
<noaXess> and on saving
<noaXess> now it hangs..
<jussi01> noaXess: I just saw a blog which said flpsed can do it....
<jussi01> noaXess: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/11/editing-pdfs-in-ubuntu/
<noaXess> jussi01: ok
<noaXess> thx
<noaXess> jussi01: but pdfedit has more functions.. hm..
<jussi01> noaXess: yes, it does.
<fess> hi
<jussi01> hi fess
<fess> hi speak rus?
<jussi01> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jussi01> morning jono
<fess> говорит хто небуть.
<fess> ?
<jussi01> fess: type: /join #ubuntu-ru
<jono> hey jussi
<fess> ????
<kmaxtor> what do u mean kde alpha edition
<kmaxtor> if update my kde 3 to 4 is alpha edition
<lg188_> clau30_: counter strike source ...
<lg188_> hello ?
<jussi01> lg188_: whats up?
<lg188_> jussi01: hello  i need somehelp installing couneterstrike source on kubuntu
<jussi01> lg188_: I have no idea about that
<lg188_> jussi01: np
<clau30_> lg188_: sorry, don't know either
<lg188_> jussi01: only little bit not good , i would like cs: s on kubuntu i dont now if wine can handle it probably not
<lg188_> no problem
<jussi01> !appdb | lg188_
<ubotu> lg188_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<lg188_> ye steam is on linux whooho
<clau30_> lg188_: try google
<kmaxtor> what i can do to enabled my video card
<clau30_> lg188_: one quick search and found http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5182.html
<kmaxtor> my video card is nvidia i can't enable
<kmaxtor> please me to solve my problem
<jussi01> !ati | kmaxtor
<ubotu> kmaxtor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lg188_> clau30_ + jussi01 n thnks a lot
<jussi01> :)
<kmaxtor> how to fix my apt
<SlimeyPete> kmaxtor: what's wrong with it?
<kmaxtor> error
<SlimeyPete> what error?
<kmaxtor> i can't update my apt
<kmaxtor> locked
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | kmaxtor
<ubotu> kmaxtor: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lg188_> bye
 * lg188_ neds cookie
<lg188_> needs*
 * lg188_ cookie give me cookie
<lg188_> need to go bye
<kmaxtor> please help me to fix my apt database
<doktoreas> How can i load a lib that is not in the default path?
<doktoreas> i used lddconfig in other dists
<kmaxtor> i can't open my apt, how restore my original setting
<kmaxtor> the apt can't opened how to restore the original configuration
<kmaxtor> hello
<Dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> whats the exact error message anyway?
<kmaxtor> the APT database could not be opened
<kmaxtor> this may cause by incorrect apt configuration
<kmaxtor> how fix to original configuration to update my apt
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the sources.list is messed up.
<kmaxtor> yes
<Dr_willis> there was that sources.list generator web site. but i dont think its still around.
<kmaxtor> please help me to fix my apt
<Dr_willis> You may want to ask in #ubuntu - theres more people in there. someone may know a better fix.
<Dr_willis> where you messing with your sources.list file>?
<Dr_willis> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/sourceslist-for-gutsy-gibbon/ has a sample sources.list (with extra stuff it seems)
<francesco_> luca?
<francesco_> ci sei?
<francesco_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<finek> hi
<finek> i tried to edit file by root, but i cant
<finek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60989/
<finek> i dunno why
<llutz> finek: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> or 'sudo nano /path/to/file'
<kmaxtor> how to restore my apt
<kmaxtor> i can't update my apt is cause error
<kmaxtor> or locked
<kmaxtor> please help me to resolve my proble
<Dr_willis> kmaxtor,  if your sources.list file is bad.  copy that one from the web site i posted..  thats a VERY different problem then if apt has the data base locked.
<lukketto> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dr_willis> database is locked, try this in a !terminal    sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<finek> llutz, ty it works now ;D
<jono> hi
<jono> anyone who runs the kubuntuforums site?
<LimCore> how to see if I use compiz
<Dr_willis> compiz --replace
<Dr_willis> and see if the windows wiggle when ya move them
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kmaxtor> any solution to restore my apt...
<Dr_willis> kmaxtor,  yave you tried any of the suggestions so far?
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kmaxtor> nothing happened
<SlimeyPete> did you remove the << and >> ?
<Dr_willis> kmaxtor,  you need to be a LITTLE more verbose on what you are doing/tried and how you are doing all this.
<Dr_willis> kmaxtor,  and asking in #ubuntu may get you some more help also
<kmaxtor> hello need help
<kmaxtor> my apt can't opened in order to update
<kmaxtor> what i can do to fix my apt
<Dr_willis> the phrase 'apt cant opend' isent excatly correct either. What program are you using? apt-get update is giving the errors? adept?
<SlimeyPete> kmaxtor: did you remove the << and >>
<SlimeyPete> ?
<kmaxtor> i mess up the repositories
<kmaxtor> the effect is error
<Dr_willis> kmaxtor,  you mean to say you Manually altered the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<kmaxtor> yes,
<Dr_willis> did you go to that web site i posted earlier that had a example sources.list file?
<kmaxtor> i accidentally add the wrong repositories
<kmaxtor> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/dists/gutsy//etc/apt/sources.list/binary-i386/Packages.gz:' is not known on line 76 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> kmaxtor,  note the  is not known on line 76  -- edit the file.. remove line 76
<_Angelus_> guys
<kmaxtor> how
<_Angelus_> is there a way to make a hard disc act as a cdrom?
<_Angelus_> :/
<Dr_willis> how did you edit it in the first place kmaxtor?
<Dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list      is one way
<kmaxtor> the problem i can't opened adept manager
<Dr_willis> ^w in nano means use Ctrl-w
<Dr_willis> kmaxtor,  dont use adept.. edit it from the terminal
<kmaxtor> what im using to edit
<Dr_willis> use whatever editor you want.   nano is a ok editor.
<kmaxtor> you mean in terminal konsole
<kmaxtor> ctrl w
<Dr_willis> konsole is a terminal.. yes..
<Dr_willis> nano is a text editor you use from the terminal..
<Dr_willis> ctrl-w is the command in nano to write a file after you do the changes to the file.. (note the help at the bootom of the window in nano)
<kmaxtor> where to find the file in order to edit
<Dr_willis> i pasted the location just earlier...
<Dr_willis> <Dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list      is one way
<Dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> edit the file... save with ctrl-w
<kmaxtor> how to save
<kmaxtor> ctrl w is save
<Dr_willis> yes.... thats how you save....
<Dr_willis> hit the ctrl key and w key at the same time....
<Dr_willis> dang it.. wrong editor. :) im thinking another one
<Dr_willis>   ^O WriteOut
<Dr_willis> who did that.. silly nano guys
<Dr_willis> use ctrl-o like the help says
<flipstar> hey, nothing against nano :P
<Dr_willis> flipstar,  other then the use silly combox. :)
<Dr_willis> ^W Where Is     - 'where is' what the heck does that mean? Oh they mean Search! it seems.. :)
<Dr_willis> guess ctrl s was taken. :)
<kmaxtor> eureka i fix now
<Dr_willis> ^O      (F3)            Write the current file to disk
<kmaxtor> i fix the apt manager
<Dr_willis> makes ya wonder why they dont show the F keys in the help
<kmaxtor> i opened now apt manager
<kmaxtor> i owed you a lot dr.willis
<kmaxtor> how i can paid you...
<kmaxtor> hehehehe
<Dr_willis> spend the $$ on a linux book or 2. :)
<Dr_willis> Using the Bash Shell by Orieally - is worth buying. :)
<area51> hello me
<area51> if any available live IP to broadcast my video?
<area51> where i can find a free live IP?
<area51> please help me to find a free live IP?
<myrtille> good day :)
<Dr_willis> area51,  thats making 100% no sence at all.
<Dr_willis> but thats normal for this channel today so far. :)
<myrtille> i'd like kopete to log and save every chat by default
<myrtille> is this possible?
<venik> Can anyone tell me how to get SOUND NOTIFICATIONS in Pidgin?
<venik> I have for Sound Method: command artsplay% but it does nothing
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<Dr_willis> It works fine here.. I get a ba-beep every time someone chats in here
<stevenroose> where do i need to be for a question?
<stevenroose> i wanna know if it is possible to chech your boot log in a file
<Dr_willis> stevenroose,   thers a lot of info stored by dmesg. but Not sure about all the initial  starting services messages...
<venik> I got it.  I had to do a HORRIBLE thing-- read the manual!
<Dr_willis> stevenroose,  #ubuntu will   perhaps have some better info.
<Dr_willis> venik,  wow. it just worked fine here. :) no changes
<venik> the correct command was aplay %, not the default: artsplay %
<stevenroose> ok ty!
<venik> I like Pidgin now.
<Dr_willis> for irc..i think i will stick with xchat
<wietse> could anyone tell me the exact location of the 'Trash' bin?
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> anybody had problems burning the hardy alternate cd?
<_Angelus_> ;/
<_Angelus_> i have just throwed 5cds in the garbage
<_Angelus_> i dunno if its hardy , or the writer :/
<area51> how to enable my nvidia drivers
<xik> I want to delete all "\" signs in a file, what is the command for sed there?
<azuki> quicky: anyone know (before I reinstall it) how to add the display-icon manually ... OR an alternative way to change resolution/Herz
<xik> ah, tr
<azuki> i'll just re-install..
<xik> VERY NICE :)  --->   cat file | tr -d \\ > new_file
<xik> command line tools are great
<azuki> deinstalling the kubuntu-libs..... (only 452mb of the installed 600+ tho:/)
<azuki> then re-installing KDE and hoping the display-icon will be there
<Jucato> (the package was "kde-guidance" probably)
<azuki> can I leave it?
<Jucato> <azuki> quicky: anyone know (before I reinstall it) how to add the display-icon manually ... OR an alternative way to change resolution/Herz <--- kde-guidance (if I understand you correctly)
<azuki> ah.. oh.. yea.. I was looking at 50hz... my eyes hurt... so I was iun a hurry :(
<azuki> damn ... I allready de-installed it..
<azuki> reinstalling tho ..
<azuki> thnx!
<azuki> do I need to reinstall compiz?
<Jucato> only if you want to
<azuki> it should work
<azuki> ahhh.. yessss...
<azuki> so if I get it right, the same compiz installed on Gnome should work (and migrate) to the KDE?.. or .... coz the settings thing is there, but it doesn't work
<gr8linux> Hi
<azuki> hi
<azuki> kubuntu seems to vaguely screw up stuff.. no more mounting possible and Compiz don't work....
<gr8linux> I install my laptop winmodem on Kubuntu
<gr8linux> but I have problem with Konqueror
<gr8linux> I can't browse any thing
<gr8linux> Any idea
<azuki> what does it say?... 404 ?
<gr8linux> azuki:
<gr8linux> An error occurred while loading http://yahoo.com:
<gr8linux> Could not connect to host http://yahoo.com/.
<gr8linux> anyone seen this before?
<gr8linux> I have another PC with the same Kubuntu version 7.10 64bit but it's work fine
<gr8linux> The kernel is ok because I could wget yahoo.com
<gr8linux> Any IDEA?
<azuki> I don't know sorry :(*
<hydrogen> isn't compiz not working a good thing?
<hydrogen> guaranteed to make you more productive
<gr8linux> :))
<azuki> hydrogen: that's true, I just like the visual-orgasmic...
<gr8linux> I am going for firefox
<azuki> I like the desktop changing
<gr8linux> tanx guy
<junior> hiiiiii
<junior> alguém do brasilw
<jussi01> !br | junior
<ubotu> junior: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<junior> #ubuntu-br
<junior> eu nao sei usar isso.
<jussi01> junior: type: /join #ubuntu-br
<junior> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<junior> can't i speak in english:
<jussi01> junior: yes you can
<jussi01> junior: just no portuguese in here :)
<junior> humm
<junior> ok
<jussi01> junior: so do you have a question we can help with?
<junior> no
<junior> hehhee i know to use linux...
<junior> i don't know use Irc
<junior> =P
<jussi01> junior: This is the Kubuntu support channel. If you are just wishing to chat, please use #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<junior> ok..
<junior> are u admin>
<neville_> For once, everything is up to date
<neville_> It's a good feeling :P
<jussi01> :)
<junior> bye...
<junior> =)
<azuki> yay!... kDE is a bit faster then Gnome
<azuki> rock -on!
<TeslaTony> I've heard that KDE is faster, but a little less stable. Any truth to that?
<TeslaTony> Or does it depend on the application?
<Jucato> application, setup, situation, version, etc...
<muesli> TeslaTony: in general neither gnome nor kde feel really unstable
<muesli> TeslaTony: i guess it's just down to a matter of personal taste
<azuki> I thought that gnome was a little unstable too.. only when running compiz tho
<azuki> maybe it's compiz :)
<jhutchins_wk> TeslaTony: A lot of work has gone into cleaning up KDE recently.
<jhutchins_wk> TeslaTony: It has a big advantage in it's use of shared code and functions.
<azuki> yet with KDE there is a whole lot more optionality built-in
<jhutchins_wk> compiz is definitely unstable
<TeslaTony> When I first installed Linux on here I tested both Kubuntu and Ubuntu. I found Kubuntu really unstable and switched to ubuntu, but I've since installed kubuntu-desktop so I can switch between the two
<TeslaTony> I'm not seeing the same instabilities any more
<Jucato> it's kinda unfair to conclude that KDE is unstable based on the experience in one distro though
<TeslaTony> I'd heard the instability issue from someone else, too
<azuki> "
<azuki> (02:51:07 PM) gr8linux: I have another PC with the same Kubuntu version 7.10 64"
<azuki> woeps
<azuki> "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<azuki> any sollutions for mounting?
<jussio1> azuki: I havent time to answer it now, but I suggest you google that one, Its quite a common error
<Expecto> I have a favor to ask.  Could someone download the latest ndiswrapper tar from sourceforge and email it to themattrix@cox.net?  I'm behind a firewall that won't allow me to access sourceforge.
<flipstar> azuki: just add add uid=1000,gid=1000 to the mount options
<jhutchins_wk> TeslaTony: What do you mean by instability?
<TeslaTony> jhutchins_wk: I was getting a lot of system and program crashes
<azuki> flipstar: where can I do that?.. I don't use commandline moutns..
<flipstar> in fstab
<jhutchins_wk> TeslaTony: Interesting.  I've been running KDE since... 2003?  Haven't had that kind of trouble.  Been running kubuntu since drake or eft.
<azuki> fstab?
<jhutchins_wk> TeslaTony: Only thing I've had trouble with was detecting hardware in feisty.
<jussi01> azuki: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<jussi01> do that in terminal
<azuki> where should I add it?
<TeslaTony> jhutchins_wk: Like I said, I'm not having the same issues I was having, although one friend pointed out that gutsy had a lot of issues when it was first released, and kubuntu may have just taken the brunt of it on my system, moreso than Gnome was
<flipstar> Jussi maybe you should add an factiod then :)
<azuki> in the fstab.. does the location matter?
<jussi01> azuki: yes, at the end of the line for mounting that drove
<jussi01> drive*
<azuki> ah crap.. so how do I decide... /dev/hd0 (can I make it /dev/bla or does it matter?
<flipstar>  /dev/blah should be your drive that you want to mount..find out by typing "sudo fstab -l" in a terminal
<jhutchins_wk> TeslaTony: Well, if you were running compiz, that was the problem.
<TeslaTony> Funny thing, that...I wasn't
<TeslaTony> Fresh install
<TeslaTony> Part of the problem may have been I was using a USB wifi card and a motherboard that doesn't have linux support
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: The system will try to mount whichever device you specify.  If you want a particular partition to mount, you have to specify that partition.  _where_ it mounts is something you can decide at will, but it must be an existing directory in the filesystem tree.
<azuki> in the /dev dir right?
<flipstar> in /dev are the devices - right
<fat-head> does anyone know of any netscape 9.0.0.6 .deb ???
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: If you mount a partition to a location that has data, like somewhere in /dev, you will see the mounted partition instead of that data.
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: Replacing directories in /dev with arbitrary mounts would be a bad idea.
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: Do you understand what the /dev tree is?
<flipstar> fat-head: getdeb.net maybe
<fat-head> k
<azuki> not really..
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: Do you know why /mount and /media exist and what's in them?
<Eruaran> hello
<Eruaran> Is anyone here using anon-proxy ?
<azuki> jhutchins_wk: I thought that media was all existing hardware, and mounting includes them into the active system
<flipstar> Eruaran: im using tor
<Eruaran> flipstar: hows that working ?
<fat-head> nope getdeb.net doesnt have a .deb for NETscape
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: No, media is a place where the system can automatically mount attached devices.
<fat-head> argh !
<flipstar> !tor > Eruaran
<Eruaran> thx
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: /dev is a "pseudo" filesystem, not a real filesystem, it contains "nodes" which represent the hardware on the system.
<azuki> yea..
<ipluss> hi guys, i want know how to build kernel source tree so i can study write driver ?
<azuki> that's what I figured..
<azuki> in fstab : /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec 0       0
<ipluss> help me
<ipluss> thank you]
<azuki> so it takes from the filesystem (/dev) to mount in the media (/media)
<flipstar> !kernel > ipluss
<azuki> but how do I get to know which existing unmounted drive is which in the /dev
<flipstar> azuki: by "sudo fstab -l" in terminal or systemsetting>advanced>drives
<flipstar> err "sudo fdisk -l" soory
<azuki> right.. ;) it didn't work
<flipstar> this shows you every harddisc on your computer
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/
<flipstar> you can see the mounted by typing mount
<flipstar> (in a terminal)
<azuki> ok I am figuring out what to type in the fstab now..
<jhutchins_wk> /mnt is the traditional mount point for temporary devices that are mounted manually.
<azuki>  and how do I activate it :?... just saving?
<azuki> and accessing?
<azuki> one last the thing: the mountPOINT could be anything... I devide?
<azuki> decide?
<flipstar> yes..but it must exists
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: Entries in fstab allow you to mount something by just identifying it, you don't need the full format with filesystem type, mount point, and options.  Once it's in fstab, you can just use mount /dev/hda1 or mount /media/music (use either the device or the mount point).
<ipluss> flipstar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ipluss> flipstar: have you write some driver under 2.6.X kernel
<ipluss> flipstar: can you teach me how to start
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: If you included the "auto" option, then the device will mount at boot time or if you do sudo mount -a.
<flipstar> this site doesnt help ?
<azuki> this is hard for me
<flipstar> ipluss: i never compiled my own kernel since im happy with the default
<lovre> can i somehow make myself a superuser in current terminal session?
<lovre> i tried su, it doesnt accept my password.,
<azuki> when I fdisk -l ot... I still don't find the link... it gives me all /dev's locations... but not the associated media location... so the mountpoint would be ?
<flipstar> lovre: with sudo -s or sudo -i
<azuki> oh wait..
<azuki> YEA.. it's still kinda random.. (3 disks to mount) ..
<michael_> lovre - you mean like sudo -i
<lovre> flipstar: ill try it, than
<lovre> thanx
<flipstar> azuki: since the drive is already monted you just have to find the entry in the fstab
<screamfd> Hello together I'm new in the linux using
<azuki> I added it as BLA mountpoint..
<azuki> it worked
<azuki> oh ... it doesnt..
<azuki> in one drive it started "loading".. but no progress.. others still the same prob..
<azuki> /dev/sda3       /media/bla3	auto	rw,user,noauto,exec 0       0
<azuki> did it like that
<flipstar> you need a space between that
<azuki> between whaT?.
<flipstar> like  /dev/sda3       /media/bla3 autorw,user,noauto,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000 0       0
<screamfd> who is a ubuntu 7.10 user?
<flipstar> and /media/bla3 have to exists
<jussi01> screamfd: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<screamfd> ubuntu
<jussi01> screamfd: ask in #ubuntu
<screamfd> thx
<azuki> what do you mean by /media/bla has to exist.. the drive isn't there yet... it's shows up there AFTER the mount right?
<SlimeyPete> under Linux, you mount drives into directories.
<flipstar> no..you have to create a dir called bla3 in /media.. "sudo mkdir /media/bla3"
<jussi01> azuki: the dir has to exist before you can mount the drive
<cpk1> azuki: the /dev/ is the actual hard drive. to get it so you can actually use the data there you need to connect a directory with the hard drive
<cpk1> does that make it easier to understand?
<azuki> it says loading directory
<azuki> so everytime I access the drive and mount stuff the FSTAB will be re-accessed?.. or is it a boot?
<flipstar> entrys in fstab will be mounted at boot
<azuki> ah.. so I have to restart
<flipstar> no..not nessesary
<azuki> hoe not to?
<jussi01> azuki: sudo mount -a
<flipstar> just drop a sudo mount -a in terminal
<azuki> just that?
<jussi01> yep
<azuki> didn't change anythin
<azuki> I got one drive to work tho.. the old windows drive.. the one drive I didn't need :)
<jussi01> hehe
<azuki> I still get the uid error..
<flipstar> did you added the uid=1000,gid=1000 thing ?
<azuki> yes
<azuki> now I gots: /dev/sda1       /media/drive1	auto	rw,user,noauto,exec,uid=1000,gid=10000	0       0
<azuki> /dev/sda2       /media/drive2	auto	rw,user,noauto,exec,uid=1000,gid=10000	0       0
<azuki> /dev/sda3       /media/drive3	auto	rw,user,noauto,exec,uid=1000,gid=10000	0       0
<jussi01> azuki: please use pastebin next time :)
<flipstar> a zero too much
<jussi01> !paste > azuki
<azuki> nope.. still..
<azuki> pastebin??
<flipstar> wait a sec
<azuki> now it's like /dev/sda1       /media/drive1	auto	rw,user,noauto,exec,uid=1000,gid=10000       0
<flipstar> azuki: make it like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61016/
<flipstar> see the spaces there & the amount of zeros
<azuki> it says unknown filetype 'gid=1000'
<azuki> when I do the mount -a
<azuki> ah
<azuki> one 0
<azuki> should be 10000
<azuki> right?
<azuki> hmm
<flipstar> which filesystem type are the drives ?
<e3rd> Witam ;]
<azuki> fat32 and ext2
<algyz> !pl | e3rd
<ubotu> e3rd: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<algyz> !pl
<flipstar> azuki: drive 1 fat the rest ext2 ?
<algyz> nothing :|
<azuki> sda1 = fat32LBA... sda2 linux (suppose that's ext2) and sd3 is extended
<azuki> I am seeing a sdb1 ntfs also.. dunno what that is
<azuki> and another fat32 (sdc1)
<azuki> holy cow..
<azuki> I got it ALL wrong
<azuki> should mount somethign else :)
<algyz> ubotu don't sleep darling ;)
<flipstar> azuki: then use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61019/ and create the needed dirs
<azuki> I now get permission denied
<azuki> it says loading directory.. I thinks it's ok.. but it does say warning no final newline
<flipstar> then make one..
<azuki> right.. that workd ;)
<azuki> that's it for now :).. really alot of thanks for the lesson
<jhutchins_wk> azuki: Did you have a look at that URL I sent you?
<azuki> which one
<azuki> the big html /sag?
<azuki> blergh.. now it says mountpoint fat32 doesn't exist :/
<flipstar> then make one..
<SlimeyPete> what're you typing, exactly?
<dorkface> Hi all.  I'm trying to produce ascii characters for a project, but the way I am familiar with to make the characters, pressing alt+ 3 numbers, doesn't seem to work.  Any suggestions?
<azuki> /dev/sdc1 fat32 /media/sdc1 autorw,user,noauto,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000 0      0
<SlimeyPete> -t fat32
<SlimeyPete> oh wait
<SlimeyPete> sorry
<SlimeyPete> ignore me ;)
<SlimeyPete> hmm
<SlimeyPete> you have /media/sdc1 and fat32 round the wrong way
<SlimeyPete> swap them
<SlimeyPete> it's <device> <mountpoint> <fstype> <options> 0 0
<flipstar> oops
<darx> hi.. firefox is not honoring the font settings I made in system settings.. what can I do?
<azuki> loading dirs again.. thnx :)
<darx> I set the font size to 9 pt but firefox still displays the UI fonts as 12 pt. whats up with that? it used to work under gnome.. can some one confirm?
<darx> i'm on hardy kubuntu
<azuki> I suppose this loading dirs is a onetime thing.. I hope..
<azuki> takes a long time
<vijay> does kde4 hardy beta include amarok??? wht is the default player?
<darx> vijay: yup
<darx> it is the default as well
<jhutchins_wk> darx: Hard support in #ubuntu+1
<vijay> i just installed kde4 desktop on my gnome ubuntu b y "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop" ; but i has a music player called juk instead of amarok
<jhutchins_wk> darx: When you say the UI fonts, Presume the ones for the menue and such?
<Odd-rationale> vijay: JuK was in the kubuntu-kde4 livecd. No amarok
<jhutchins_wk> vijay: Not everything has been ported to work with kde4.
<vijay> ohhh k , so amarok is not yet ported to qt4/kde4  ?
<donsdw> How do I add one file to another?  Not "cat f1 f2 > f3".  I do not want to have to rename f3 to f2.
<Odd-rationale> vijay: That will come with amarok 2
<vijay> @Odd-rationale           any idea when itis gonna come out
<Odd-rationale> vijay: As far as i know, there is no release date. So it will be "when their done."
<flipstar> donsdw: guess you can do this with tee
<vijay> ohhhh k ; thanx alot for the info
<donsdw> Thanks Flipstar.  I found out cat file1 >> file2 works.
<darx> jutchins_wk: yup for the menus and such.. not the document.
<darx> the document fonts can be adjusted from within firefox.
<yao_ziyuan> i call for all kubuntu users to protest kubuntu 8.04 beta's ugly wallpaper and style/window decoration!
<jhutchins_wk> darx: I think you set that with the window manager.
<flipstar> yao_ziyuan: where can i sign ? :)
<romunov_> what app do you guys use to work with videos?
<yao_ziyuan> flipstar: ... i don't have one
<romunov_> i've just recorded a cricket and i need to reduce the quality
<duke__> hello world
<jussi01> hey duke__
<flipstar> romunov_: mencoder is the ultimative video en/decoder
<cpk1> mencoder will also drown you in man pages =\
<duke__> i would like to have some advice about which distro would be the best to start with linux, I want to learn how it works, so far I have tried ubuntu and kubuntu for a couple of days
<cpk1> duke__: if you want to learn how linux works then go with something that does very little for you =)
<cpk1> it will be a rough couple days but you come out better for it
<jussi01> duke__: its a matter of trying them all, of course we beleive Kubuntu is the best, but we are biased
<jussi01> duke__: perhaps ask in ##linux ?
<duke__> kubuntu is kinda cute but i had some problems with it, i couldn<t oconfigure my printer, and ubuntu would not recognize my screen and everytime i boot it was in 640x480...
<cpk1> you probably needed to install your video drivers
<cpk1> and printers can be hit and miss
<duke__> i tried but it was not working
<duke__> anyway i<m thinking about trying fedora, what do you think ?
<matt1728> fedora is awesome
<duke__> it uses gnome right ?
<matt1728> but you have to install repos for everything or do source
<matt1728> yepp
<cpk1> no idea, never used it.  But like I said if you really want to learn a lot and can afford to basically be unable to use your computer go with a less user friendly distro, like slackware =P
<matt1728> i used fedora for a while
<flipstar> cpk1: just google for linux distri chooser
<alexbobp> In the network manager, I set eth4 (my wired network connection) from unmanaged to dhcp.  Since then, every 15 minutes or so my dns capabilities stop working, and I can fix it temporarily by either restarting the network connection (sudo ifconfig eth4 down, up) or by going into the network settings and removing the dns server.
<duke__> well i can afford that because i built a computer just for that, i have another vista computer
<alexbobp> Does anybody know of a solution to this?
<azuki> it's still saying "loading dir"
<cpk1> duke__: well then if it wont hurt your productivity I say why not go for it that way after the frustration of nothing working and having to fight through it you should be very comfortable with cli and linux in general
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Angelus_> GUYS
<_Angelus_> IM DESPARED
<_Angelus_> im gonna turn into an emo if no one helps me :/
<_Angelus_> lol
<duke__> yes thats a good idea cpk1
<cpk1> duke__: and without a knowledgeable linux friend close at hand it has the possibility of being very difficult
<_Angelus_> i wasted 5cds to try copying kubuntu beta
<_Angelus_> its always failing
<_Angelus_> and i really want it
<_Angelus_> cause installing it from windows xp worked
<duke__> I have a friend who is pretty good with linux
<duke__> i<m looking at screenshots of slackware, it looks like kubuntu
<cpk1> _Angelus_: 1. why not wait until next month when 8.04 is released? and 2. the burn process fails?
<flipstar> _Angelus_: you burning with k3b? so whats the error message ?
<cpk1> duke__: probably because it uses kde
<_Angelus_> i tried k3b , nero linux, and tried burning it from XP
<duke__> ok
<_Angelus_> everything is failing :s
<_Angelus_> i tried both desktop, and alternate
<flipstar> _Angelus_: did you checked the md5 ?
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> md5sum is good
<flipstar> does your cd burner work ?
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> i burn many ps2 games and work
<duke__> and what is the difference between the live cd version (700mb) and the non live version (4 gb)
<_Angelus_> i tought it was because i was using scretchless cds. but when i changed it didnt work
<_Angelus_> duke__:  there are 3 versions , live cd , alternate cd , and dvd version which has both inside
<_Shade_> how do i display images as message content in kmail?
<cpk1> _Angelus_: you try reducing the burn speed?
<_Angelus_> nope
<_Angelus_> i didnt try that :/
<duke__> so if i understand , the live cd lets you try it before installing it by running it from the cd and the alternate version does not , is that it ?
<_Angelus_> no duke__
<flipstar> _Angelus_: why dont you using cd+rw's ?
<_Angelus_> the alternate has expert install and things like that
<_Angelus_> because i dont afford one flipstar LOL
<cpk1> flipstar: cd rw typically dont work as boot cds anyways
<flipstar> here they do
<_Angelus_> cpk1: reducing the speed could work?
<flipstar> _Angelus_: whats the error message while burning ?
<_Angelus_> flipstar:  i forgot :s
<artfullylost> Why do .iso files have to take so long to download.... :'(
<cpk1> _Angelus_: its possible, you are being very vague about the failure though
<cpk1> _Angelus_: try burning at 2x
<_Angelus_> well
<_Angelus_> i burned it at 48x
<_Angelus_> one problem :/
<_Angelus_> i deleted the iso's
<_Angelus_> cause i got angry :/
<flipstar> !installation | _Angelus_
<ubotu> _Angelus_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<flipstar> you dont need a cd nessessary
<_Angelus_> yeah but i deleted the godamn iso's
<_Angelus_> cause i was angry :/
<_Angelus_> lol
<algyz> _Angelus_:  no more in trash?
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> i emptied trash
<duke__> restore ^
<_Angelus_> cause i didnt want to continue waste cds :/
<duke__> ?
<_Angelus_> restore? :o
<flipstar> !undelete
<ubotu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<cpk1> psh who uses the trash can anyways?
<duke__> !dontgetangry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontgetangry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> I only use shift delete =)
<cpk1> isnt recovering deleted data near impossible?
<flipstar> nope
<cpk1> you have to figure out the correct node it was on and what not right?
<flipstar> its just very, very, very very very time expansive
<flipstar> you can download it 20x times with a 56k in this time i guess
<_Angelus_> depends on what filesystem cpk1
<artfullylost> So.... honestly, what would be a better install for a noob? Kubuntu, or ubuntu?
<_Angelus_> on reiserfs , its just "reiserfstune --rebuild-tree -S /dev/xxx"
<_Angelus_> artfullylost:  KuBunTu xD
<flipstar> yes would not only rebuild the iso ..
<Odd-rationale> artfullylost: a noob would not know the difference
<artfullylost> Well, KDE vs. Gnome, primarily.
<artfullylost> But which environment is friendlier to someone who has next to no linux knowledge?
<_Angelus_> KDE
<Karti> Hi all, any advice on what application to use for organising your photos etc Many thanks
<flipstar> the guys in the gnome channel would probably say GNOME ..
<flipstar> your decision
<Odd-rationale> Karti: digikam?
<duke__> i<m a noob and i just tried both and i think that Kubuntu looks friendlier and is a little easier to use
<_Angelus_> KDE resembles more windows
<emonkey> artfullylost, what's better strawberry or banane?
<_Angelus_> you just have a K instead of the start button
<artfullylost> Bananas by far.
<_Angelus_> which looks like the vista button
<flipstar> Strawberry's are much sweeter :)
<duke__> yes exactly angelus, thats what i think too
<artfullylost> duke__ : I've been using Gnome for a while, but my buddy wants a look at the easier of the two, and I figure I might as well look as well. :)
<emonkey> artfullylost, but I loke strawberry more .. so you see it's a question of taste ... same thing with KDE and Gnome
<emonkey> *like
<Karti> Odd-rationale: Many thanks.....looks quite good
<Odd-rationale> But the nice about kde is it does not *have* to look like windows...
<artfullylost> Well, Windows and Linux is a version of taste. It all is, but can someone present the valid pros and cons?
<duke__> kubuntu is prettier and feels more like windows than ubuntu
<_Angelus_> of course
<artfullylost> I never liked earth tones.
<_Angelus_> KDE is the sexiest desktop
<duke__> imo
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<crashhandler> any chinese here..i want to ask about input method using skim..
<jussi01> !cn | crashhandler
<ubotu> crashhandler: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<romunov_> i was always wondering how the chinese/japanese manage to type in their native language
<romunov_> what combination of keys they use to code all the signs
<crashhandler> sorry i cant read or write chinese as them...i am a new learner who starts learn chinese about 2 weeks..lol
<crashhandler> ooo
<crashhandler> romunov_ , basically you just type the pronounciation and the chinese character will automatically there
<_Angelus_> yeyyyyyy
<_Angelus_> i still have the alternate iso on my winxp partition!
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> would there be anything to make my 6GB hard drive act as a cdrom to install hardy?!
<duke__> make a image drive
<ubuntu> hi, flipstar..it's me again and ths time i tried to install kde4-core but oops i did it again..and xserver didn't start :D
<_Angelus_> duke__:  how do i do that?
<duke__> youre in windows right ^
<_Angelus_> no duke__ :/
<ubuntu> by the way i'm ahmos
<matt1728> is there anyway to make the kmenu transparent ?
<duke__> oh .... i know how to do that in windows but not in linux
<matt1728> hmm
<matt1728> i dont think thatll help though
<matt1728> lol
<flipstar> ubuntu/ahmos whats the error message when starting X ?
<duke__> but usually burning software have an option to mount an image drive or something like that and it acts as a cd and you can read an iso as if it was a regular cd
<ubuntu> nothing just a blinking cursor
<yago> does anyone install kubuntu 8. by cd-rom?
<jorge_> yes
<ubuntu> any ideas flipstar
<jorge_> could somebody show me how to install a driver(wireless)
<flipstar> ubuntu maybe an driver issue..you could try to switch to an tty and then startx
<alexbobp> jorge_: first of all, are you needing to use ndiswrapper?
<jorge_> ok
<ubuntu> i tried from recovery mode but nothing
<jorge_> it came with the distro or i have to download it
<flipstar> ubuntu hm you did nothing than installing kde4-core ?
<flipstar> not unintalling anything or so ?
<ubuntu> no only kde4-core and it was about 100 MB
<jorge_> alexbob, the ndiswrapper, came with the distro or i have to download it
<JoshOvki> jorge_: best to download it, get the latest version then
<jorge_> ok, ill do it
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flipstar> ubuntu you probably running a livecd now ?
<jorge_> alexbob, r u still there?
<flipstar> ubuntu maybe you can chroot into the installation and check if is something is wrong..
<bin4ry> hi together
<bin4ry> how can i make thunderbird automaticaly deleting my spam mails
<bin4ry> ?
<francesco_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> how flipstar
<flipstar> maybe you can google it..
<ubuntu> that's what i'm doing now
<ubuntu> thank you very much you helped me alot
<jorge_> alguien me puede explicar como ejecutar ndiswrapper
<joseph> !es | jorge_
<ubotu> jorge_: En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jorge_> sorry, i forgot it
<joseph> no problemo
<jorge_> somebody could tell me how to use ndiswrapper
<jussi01> jorge_: look at the link from ubotu earlier
<jorge_> ok
<azuki> hi... I editted the FSTAB to include some unmounted drives, yet it keeps saying : "loading dir"... what could be the problem?
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper > jorge_
<azuki> just can't mount :(...
<vit> msn
<skarpetka> wow..
<jorge_> Joseph?
<jorge_> can i ask u something?
<jorge_> jussi01, can i ask u something?
<jussi01> jorge_: ask away, I cant guarantee an answer
<jorge_> ok
<jorge_> i wrote sudo ndiswrapper -i airo_cs.c /bin
<jorge_> and that pop asking me for a .inf driver
<jussi01> yeah, you need the inf file
<jorge_> but that is a windows,
<jussi01> yes, its a windows file
<jussi01> thats what ndiswrapper does, it wraps around a windows driver
<jorge_> ok
<jorge_> thanks
<stefan__> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefan__> !adobereader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobereader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<azuki> anybody here that could help with mounting?
<CappY> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CappY> azuki: what you  need ?
<azuki> cappy: it's now like : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61033/
<azuki> but I get (on the last two drives) "reading directory 0%"
<azuki> when I rightclick and mount all sorts of messages apear
<jussi01> stefan__: you can use kpdf (already installed) or get adobe reader from !medibuntu
<jussi01> !pdf > stefan__
<linux__> jo
<azuki> just can't get it right :(..
<CappY> hm
<azuki> which is odd.. since in gnome it just works
<azuki> and here it's neverending pain
<azuki> errors vary from permission denieds to unknown FS
<jussi01> azuki: could you please pastebin your fstab, as well as the output of: sudo mount -a
<azuki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61033/
<azuki> mount -a says nothing
<azuki> (no errors)
<jussi01> azuki: which drive is the error message regarding?
<azuki> and here is the fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61034/
<azuki> all of them
<azuki> I can't get any disk rightly mounted
<azuki> just the windows drive seems to work
<azuki> sda1 works fine
<Kheops> hi
<Kheops> how i can format a ext3 partition as ntfs ?
<azuki> kheops: gparted most of the time can format to NTFS
<Kheops> it dosen't
<Kheops> tell me another way
<Kheops> command line
<azuki> I don't know sorry.. maybe someone else does
<Kheops> k
<emilsedgh> fdisk ?
<Kheops> hm u ask me ?
<Kheops> or respond
<azuki> jussi01: sdb1 sais wrong FS-type
<azuki> no.. that sdc1... (wrong FS type)
<azuki> sdb1 says permission denied
<helmut_> hello
<azuki> sda1 now also says wrong filesystem type
<dennister> ok, #ubuntu-server is pretty quiet, can someone help me with getting apache to run under ssl?
<dennister> or ssh, openssh...whatever
<dennister> followed this main documentation howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/httpd.html
<dennister> and it all worked before i actually got a site up (for internal use), but have to comment out all the ssh stuff in main config file for it to work
<jussi01> dennister: basic questions first, you have the ssh package installed?
<dennister> yes, most definitely
<jussi01> excellent :)
<dennister> as i said, i followed the official documentation, which included the ssl cert, key, etc, and it did work
<azuki> jussi01: oh..
<jussi01> dennister: Its not really my area, so I dont know how much help I can be
<jussi01> azuki: can you give me that fdisk -l pastebin again?
<dennister> jussi01: hmmm, well, let's try...looking for any ideas, and last night a really simple idea from kgoetz helped solve another issue
<azuki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61034/
<azuki> wow.. I just get a popup: new medium detected.. LOL
<jussi01> dennister: do /msg ubotu lamp
<jussi01> I would think maybe there is some help there
<azuki> the SDA1 one is prolly coming back
<jussi01> azuki: what did you change?
<azuki> notrhing
<jussi01> heh
<azuki> I closed fstab?"
<azuki> without savind
<azuki> g
<dennister> jussi01: i've been poring over that and ALL the docs, haven't found my answer yet...i have all the proper ssl lines in my etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite file
<jussi01> dennister: ok.
<dennister> but they have to be commented out for apache to work at all...i want apache to work WITH them uncommented and active
<jussi01> dennister: Im not thinking very straigh, but could it be a port/firewall issue?
<artfullylost> If I'm dual booting vista and kubuntu, which should I install first, or does it matter?
<dennister> last night the simple fix was: symlinks from usr/share/phpmyadmin to var/www/mysite
<jussi01> artfullylost: vista
<dennister> not a firewall, this is the case on the server downstairs, and from other clients
<artfullylost> Is there a reason for this jussi01?
<jussi01> artfullylost: yes, because if you install vista second it will overwrite the grub bootloader
<artfullylost> That's what I figured.
<dennister> might be a port...should i be symlinking ssl directories with the var/www/mysite?
<artfullylost> I was just double checking.
<jussi01> artfullylost: you can of course restore it, but that takes time and effort
<jussi01> ok, Im going to find food... :)
<azuki> hmm.. I mounted the drives in gparted and they do seem to work ...
<ubuntunoob> ok i have a few questions about ubuntu
<JoshOvki> ubuntunoob: you may want to try  #ubuntu then, because tis is kubuntu :)
<ubuntunoob> ok ty
<ubuntunoob> well isnt this ubuntu help
<SlimeyPete> this is kubuntu help
<ubuntunoob> whats the difference?
<drif> kde<->gnome for instance
<JoshOvki> Ubuntu has gnome as the frount end, kubuntu had KDE
<SlimeyPete> kubuntu comes with a different desktop environment and different default software
<ubuntunoob> oh ok
<ubuntunoob> ty
<drif> JoshOvki: had?
<JoshOvki> typo
<drif> heh
<JoshOvki> :)
<drif> got me scared there ;)
 * dthacker-work must...resist...gnome...bashing...tendencies....
<JoshOvki> lol, d and s are too close for my liking, alot like all the other keys
<drif> JoshOvki: miniature keyboard or exceptionally large fingers?
<JoshOvki> drif: rubbish typing skills ;)
<drif> ah, there's that factor also.. :D
<kaminix> Is this the correct way of compressing a wav file with flac?    flac -8 file.wav -o file.flac
<rcg1984> I remember installing a package with a bunch compileing software and what not and forgot what the package is called..?
<llutz> rcg1984: build-essential
<rcg1984> thanks!
<rcg1984> I noticed an update for gnucash but there's no new package created yet
<Odd-rationale> Can I use my gmail account with kopete to chat with someone using AIM on pidgin?
<LadyNikon> Odd-rationale: yes
<LadyNikon> i use it
<romunov_> LadyNikon: are you sure? he would probably need an aim account
<LadyNikon> romunov_: well yea.. i was assuming this person has an aim acct
<LadyNikon> cause kopete is just a client
<LadyNikon> bad nikon. sorry.
<Odd-rationale> Well First of all, I dont see GoogleTalk on the add account wizard
<Kheops> hi hi
<romunov_> hum, don't know how kopete deals with this, since i use pidgin
<Kheops> i want to create a ntfs partition on my Kubuntu can i ?
<romunov_> but pidgin can handle aim and googletalk
<Kheops> i want to create a ntfs partition on my Kubuntu can i ?
<Kheops> i want to create a ntfs partition on my Kubuntu can i ?
<romunov_> Kheops: please don't repeat
<Kheops> oky
<romunov_> if i recall correctly, linux has some issues with ntfs and is not 100% safe/reliable
<SlimeyPete> Kheops: you can rpobably use gparted to create the partition, and mkfs.ntfs to create the filesystem, but I have not done this myself so I don't know the details.
<SlimeyPete> however yes, linux + ntfs isn't 100% at the moment
<SlimeyPete> so don't use it if your daa is important to you
<romunov_> use fat32 insteda
<romunov_> instead*
<SlimeyPete> or just use ext2
<SlimeyPete> windows supports ext2 these days
<romunov_> i use ext3 for linux and fat32 for data storage
<SlimeyPete> using the driver from fs-driver.org
<flipstar> ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2..so you can mount an ext3 as ext2 ..
<SlimeyPete> well yes, indeed
<SlimeyPete> I've had occasional filesystem corruption when using the fs-driver.org driver with ext3, for some reason, but never any major problems - fsck always manages to fix it.
<Odd-rationale> Isnt Jabber and googletalk link together somehow?
<mrthe> русский текст видно?)
<jpatrick> !ru | mrthe
<ubotu> mrthe: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<flipstar> Odd-rationale: pidgin supports both..
<strog_> hi peeps
<strog_> i just mounted an ntfs drive via usb and i cannot open it
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: Can I use my googletalk account with kopete?
<RobotGuy> Isn't there a package for wxPython?
<flipstar> sorry..i dont use kopete
<strog_> i can access the drive through the shell but i cannot change the rights
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: correct. google talk is jabber
<strog_> with chomod
<strog_> can someone help me ?
<flipstar> strog_: why dont you do it with konqueror ?
<Odd-rationale> jussi01: OK. I never done this before either in kopete or pidgin. Would someone mind helping me out?
<RobotGuy> I generally like Kopete, but it gets disconnected from Yahoo frequently
<LadyNikon> i love kopete..
<LadyNikon> i can ignore the spam
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: sure, Ill take you through in kopete
<LadyNikon> Odd-rationale: if you google kopete and gtalk it you should get a walk through
<RobotGuy> I am having trouble finding a package for wxPython.  Is there one?
<strog_> flipstar:how?
<jussi01> !find wxpython
<ubotu> No packages matching 'wxpython' could be found
<strog_> flipstar: how?
<Odd-rationale> jussi01: OK. So I go to accounts and select new. then select jabber and then click next?
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: yes
<RobotGuy> Drats, and I am having trouble building it from sources.
<Odd-rationale> jussi01: My jabber id is my gmail address?
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: yes
<flipstar> strog_: kdesu konqueror then navigate to the mounted drive and change permissions..
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: under connection you need talk.google.com for the server addy
<strog_> i enter "kdesu konqueror" to the run dialog window?
<strog_> flipstar: i enter "kdesu konqueror" to the run dialog window?
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: and the port 5223
<flipstar> strog_: yes
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: tick all the boxes on the connection page
<Odd-rationale> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: input your password if you want, and click ok
<Odd-rationale> jussi01: and how about in file transfer tab?
<flipstar> RobotGuy: maybe you mean the wx2.8 package..?
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: leave it
<RobotGuy> flipstar: Yes, I think that's what I need.
<RobotGuy> I installed wx-common and the wx2.8-headers but that doesn't seem to be enough.
<Josie> I have a quick question, Are all the new feature in Ubuntu 8.04 (like new X) in Kubuntu 8.04?
<strog_> flipstar: i get the following message
<strog_> flipstar: is of type FSDevice but has no Dev=... entry
<flipstar> Josie: yes..sure
<flipstar> strog_: how did you mounted it ?
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: Im off
<Odd-rationale> jussi01: OK. It says I'm connected. Thanks!
<jussi01> see you
<ubuntunoob> what program should i use to burn to a cd
<flipstar> k3b or brasero
<ubuntunoob> nero isobuster what?
<strog_> flipstar: right click in the media window and chose and chose add new device
<strog_> chose the disk and gave the path to it
<strog_> flipstar: according to dmesg it is sdb1
<sourcemaker> how do I mount a crypto_LUKS filesystem?
<sourcemaker> I installed the new kubuntu beta yesterday and now I try to copy my home data to the encrypted file system? how ?
<flipstar> first, open the partition "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sd<Partition> <Name>"
<RobotGuy> flipstar: Is wx2.8 the actual name of the package?
<flipstar> sourcemaker: then open it "mount /dev/mapper/<Name> /media/<mointpont>"
<sigmounte> hello all !
<jpatrick> !hi | sigmounte
<ubotu> sigmounte: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flipstar> sourcemaker: you probably need to do this as sudo
<flipstar> RobotGuy: yes this is the actual package name ..
<RobotGuy> flipstar: apt-get could not find it.  Do I need to enable another repository?
<flipstar> try wxwidgets2.8
<sigmounte> i have a problem with adept , it always tell me , that there is already an apps (like apt ) who is using the package db and locking it , i have killed all the apt etc process and rm all the lock files and it still tell me it is impossible to use the package db
<flipstar> !info wx2.8-headers > RobotGuy
<RobotGuy> flipstar: Did not find it.  This is frustrating.
<RobotGuy> I have wx2.8-headers installed
<RobotGuy> And wx-common
<flipstar> just search for wx in adept ..
<flipstar> !apt-fix > sigmounte
<sigmounte> flipstar, thanks for the help , but i still have this annoying message
<flipstar> hm you sure nothing is open? like adept,synaptic or dpkg in ksysguard ?
<sigmounte> flipstar, nothing open (adept killed , synaptic )  what do you mean by dpkg in ksysguard ?
<flipstar> you can search in ksysguard for any of these
<sigmounte> or ps -e | grep .... ?
<flipstar> sure this is the commandline way :)
<azuki> flipstar: I need your help on the mounting if you can... lemme know if you have time
<flipstar> sure
<azuki> it's just not working.. yet when I mount them with gparted.. they suddenly work.. (just takes about 5 minutes)
<azuki> "
<sourcemaker> I try to mount an encrypted file system with kubuntu gusty... the following message occurred: Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping.
<flipstar> azuki: this is a wired behavior..if all the entrys in fstab are correct.. i would try a reboot ..
<azuki> I rebooted a few times allready
<RobotGuy> flipstar: I think I found what I need now, using Adept.  I don't really care for Adept though.
<JohnFlux> flipstar: I want to try to improve ksysguard to make it easier to see what is locking the apt database
<JohnFlux> flipstar: i'm not sure how to show that visually though
<flipstar> sourcemaker: at step 1 ?
<sourcemaker> flipstar: yes
<flipstar> JohnFlux: red is a good colour for warnings :)
<sourcemaker> flipstar: mouting the filesystem at boot time (grub) is working fine
<JohnFlux> flipstar: well it also means that it's bad/wrong
<JohnFlux> flipstar: which it isn't :)
<flipstar> sourcemaker: is it mounted ?
<sourcemaker> no
<sigmounte> flipstar, still not working adept don't let me do anything until the package db is unlocked :(
<flipstar> JohnFlux: since apt did crashed at this time..it is
<flipstar> sigmounte: you tried the thing ubotu recommend ?
<sigmounte> flipstar,  yep tried this way : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<flipstar> JohnFlux: since ksysguard has nothing yet in the right corner you could place a warning there..
<Odd-rationale> If my emails are saved in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail , where are the contacts saved?
<flipstar> an "!" which open a apt-status dialog or so..
<flipstar> sigmounte: youre on hardy ?
<sigmounte> flipstar, i'm on 7.10
<flipstar> !apt-fix | sigmounte i mean this
<ubotu> sigmounte i mean this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sourcemaker> flipstar: my problem seems to be related to a wrong Incompatible libdevmapper kernel driver... how can I install the new version?
<sigmounte> flipstar,   sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  <-- i've already tried it
<flipstar> sourcemaker: libdevmapper1.02.1 is in the hardy repos
<sourcemaker> can you send my the apt url?
<flipstar> sorry, what do you mean ?
<RobotGuy> flipstar: Thanks for the help.
<sourcemaker> flipstar: how can I download this repos file with apt?
<sigmounte> flipstar, this is the answer i've got from ubotu after you asked it to help
<flipstar> yes..but didnt helped ?
<MilitantPotato> I can't get my mic working at all :(
<flipstar> sourcemaker: repos is the shortname for repositories .. the source of all packages
<MilitantPotato> I'm using an audigy 4
<flipstar> MilitantPotato: is it enabled in alsamixer ?
<sourcemaker> flipstar: ok... can I install the mapper only in gusty?
<MilitantPotato> flipstar: yes
<MilitantPotato> amic in playback plays mic sounds, but I can't get recording to register in teamspeak (I'm loading it with and w/o aoss)
<MilitantPotato> what's a different program to see if mic in is working?
<heavenquake> I'm trying to establish a server on this kubuntu-machine, but I've got no knowledge about port forwarding. How do I access my router and forward the necessary ports?(and which ports are necessary for an http/ftp/svn/ssh server?)
<MilitantPotato> www.portforward.com might help heavenquake
<flipstar> or #ubuntu-server
<MilitantPotato> it will at least get you started, might not have SSH/svn ports listed
<heavenquake> MilitantPotato: I've been there, but the rhetoric used there is less-than-newbie-friendly
<Raspberry> I can't seem to change my display using the Display - System Settings in KDE4
<Raspberry> nvrmind -- I'll go to the kde4 channel sorry
<MilitantPotato> heavenquake: it has a picture guide on configuring ports, for most routers, easiest site I've seen yet, sure ya sure?
<heavenquake> MilitantPotato: it was extremely evil last time I checked, but I'll look again
<dennister> has anyone ever used torrentflux here? i'm having a problem witht he search engines
<heavenquake> hmm.. how do I determine which router I have? because I've got two routers.. one "main" and one for the wireless network, the latter is the one I'm online from
<flipstar> heavenquake: maybe you can try to access it from a browser
<heavenquake> flipstar: yes, but.. how?
<flipstar> just type 192.168.0.1 in the url .. or the router ip
<flipstar> or fritz.box maybe
<heavenquake> there's nothing at the IP you suggests. And how am I supposed to know the router ip? oO
<SlimeyPete> erm, it's whatever you set it to when you configured the router - or else it's still set to the default, in which case check the manual
<heavenquake> SlimeyPete: I never configured any router. Perhaps my stepfather did
<artfullylost> So I'm most of the way through the install.
<glen> hello
<artfullylost> What's the hotkey to change workspaces?
<Kr|ptiX> im have a problem when i tried to do the command make on a program maybe someone can help m e http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61042/
<glen> Can so9meone help me?
<Adpad> all my disks have become locked - can someone help please?  tried to use the diskmounter... cat /etc/fstab: http://paste.stgraber.org/1975
<flipstar> artfullylost: ctrl+alt+[f7 to f12]
<glen> can someone help me plz?
<glen> Umm
<glen> So
<jpatrick> !ask | glen
<ubotu> glen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<glen> lol ok
<glen> so I just updated it, and for some reason it looks like the link to the updater has disappeared. Can anyone tell me where to find it?
<artfullylost> Whoa. I accidently just hit ctrl.alt.f2.
<Kr|ptiX> can i  get some  help with install dekorator http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61042/
<flipstar> this brings you too tty2
<nick_> do he have a way to open a .iso ?
<artfullylost> Hotkeys are scary. ;0
<flipstar> sure
<flipstar> hotkeys not but sys rq's are
<glen> so I just updated it, and for some reason it looks like the link to the updater has disappeared. Can anyone tell me where to find it?
<flipstar> !iso > nick_
<glen> lol nvm
<artfullylost> I've always liked this whole "You can use the computer while you're installing" thing.
<artfullylost> It's just better.
<Kr|ptiX> does any1 kno wat kwin development headers i should get
<emilsedgh> !leet
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Adpad> lol
<jpatrick> Kr|ptiX: kdebase-dev
<artfullylost> Rebooting in to another OS for a few.
<emilsedgh> could someone translate ubotu's leet factoid to non-leet words so i could read them? :P
<heavenquake> emilsedgh: "leet is nigh-incomprehensible to us noobs, and nobody cares if you are a leet hacker. Give it a rest."
<emilsedgh> thanks heavenquake!
<heavenquake> my pleasure
<Adpad> all my disks have become locked - can someone help please?  tried to use the diskmounter... cat /etc/fstab: http://paste.stgraber.org/1975
<de4dsnake> hi, where do i find the plain text file where knetworkmanager stores the wep key (when kwallet feature is disabled)?
<flipstar> Adpad: what you mean locked..?
<Adpad> I'm able to view the drives, but not edit/write !
<de4dsnake> ne ideas?
<Adpad> de4dsnake:  not sure :( I ran the Ubuntu Dismounter utility
<flipstar> Adpad: change permissions on the mountpoint or in fstab
<Adpad> flipstar: I'm kind of new, can you please help me with it?
<flipstar> !permission
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<de4dsnake> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<de4dsnake> no
<Adpad> flipstar:  thanks, will take a look
<de4dsnake> hi, where do i find the plain text file where knetworkmanager stores the wep key (when kwallet feature is disabled)? <-- ne ideas? google is being useless again...
<flipstar> try .knetworkmanager in $HOME
<de4dsnake> no such thing in ~
<flipstar> its probably called different..or even in $HOME/kde somewhere
<de4dsnake> tryin to find it with no success
<flipstar> konqueror as in integrated search engine
<flipstar> *has
<vitok> Hallo Leute! Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich meinem Gimp GIMP 2.4.2 deutsch beibringen kann?
<hellhound> can someone help me understand the differences between the different file and directory masks numbers?  I am trying to setup a SAMBA share with read/write/execute permisions for all files in a directory and have the ability to create new directories.
<Darkrift2> 777 if im correct is read write executre for EVERYONE
<Darkrift2> if thats what you want
<Kr|ptiX> does any1 after installing dekorator where the folder is?
<hellhound> Darkrift2: is that the same for bothe the
<ethan__> divx
<hellhound> Darkrift2: is that the same for both the "create mask" and "directory mask"
<Darkrift2> hrmmmmm
<Darkrift2> i think thats just file permissions
<Darkrift2> id wait for someoen else with a better answer
<Darkrift2> i think i read your q wrong
<ere4si> !permissions | hellhound
<ubotu> hellhound: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<RIPRSC> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<RIPRSC> I have a question, I've read a tutorial on installing kubuntu as a dual boot, and it stated that the partitioning program on the livecd deletes your windows partition, even if you click the option to keep it
<RIPRSC> is this true, or is it save to use it?
<hellhound> ere4si: thank you
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> RIPRSC: it has never deleted one of mine
<RIPRSC> ok
<RIPRSC> ill try it then
<RIPRSC> just wanting to be sure that i wont fuck things up :P
<SlimeyPete> RIPRSC: back up your data first, of course
<ere4si> RIPRSC: just be careful - and make sure before it formats that you're choices are right
<glen> Hello again
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<glen> I'm using VMWare to run Kubuntu, and I need to get a file from a flash drive connected by USB. Why can't Kubuntu detect it?
<glen> Do you know why?
<rickest> glen: vmware is apparently not sharing USB with its virtual clients
<glen> Do you know how I can get it to share it? I also can't install the tools, I'm not sure what version i'm supposed to put in.
<rickest> glen: google 'vmware usb'.  3rd link might be helpful
<glen> Let me check.
<glen> Whew. Disconnecting it the nreconnecting it worked. Thanks.
<yuriy> does gimp and/or krita support pressure sensitive tablets?
<X9nLinuxX> how much space would the default installation of Ubuntu (Feisty) and KDE 3.??? take?
<yuriy> my friend just got one working with his vista + photoshop and it took reinstalling the drivers 5 times :D
<rickest> X9nLinuxX: around 2 GB I believe
<X9nLinuxX> Thank you.  I'm setting up using an old iMac.  Already installed OSX.3 on one partition and now the Ubuntu installer says it can't find the other partition.
<X9nLinuxX> guessing I might have formatted it wrong... but can't recall exactly what I did
<X9nLinuxX> the installer shows that there is a 10G unused space available, but helpful hints on how to use it would be great right now.
<X9nLinuxX> It refuses to allow a guided install on free space because it doesn't recognize the 10G space that is meant to be used
<ere4si> choose manual then
<X9nLinuxX> Did that... and now unsure how to go forward
<ere4si> make one file 1G and mount as swap - and the rest as ext3
<X9nLinuxX> the various Mac partitions show up (Not described very well), and it identifies two 10+ G spaces
<thunder_> hi
<ere4si> right click one
<tekteen> thunder_: hi
<X9nLinuxX> It also seems to want a root file system... "You need to specify a partition for the root file system (Mount point '/') with a minimum size of 2GB, and a swap partition of at least 256 MB.  You may also set up other partitions if you wish."
<X9nLinuxX> how do I type in the language to handle that stuff?
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: the options are on the right - if it is the live  cd
<X9nLinuxX> Yeah it is the live cd... selected swap... but then it won't allow anything to be done below in the 'Mount Point' line.
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: it will mount the swap alright like that
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: swap can only be mounted as swap
<eldaria> !find krandr
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<X9nLinuxX> but I need that space to be cut up into hte various pieces since it is 10G... that's all that is available total.
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: then mount the ext3 partition as /
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: you have to make partitions before you mount them
<X9nLinuxX> hey, am I goofing up here... the space is named "/dev/hda7"  Did I misformat that as a Mac partition or something?
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: right click the large swap you made then select delete
<eldaria> anyone know where the display resolution applet is in Hardy? I tried apt-get install krandr but it is not there
<X9nLinuxX> ok
<X9nLinuxX> waiting for it
<X9nLinuxX> there we go
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: right click the free space and select to make a partition
<nosrednaekim> eldaria: randrtray I think... for kde4?
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> xD
<eldaria> nosrednaekim: no for kde3
<ubuntu> i hate windows è_é
<nosrednaekim> !find randr
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<X9nLinuxX> ok, created new 1G partition swap...
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: same again but use the rest and make ext3 and mount as /
<Jsn> I am trying to copy some files in ubuntu and i am getting the error "could not create symlink /share/doc/HTML/en/ksmoothdock/common.  Please check permissions.  I opened /share as root. any ideas?
<X9nLinuxX> yeah, doing that already.  Looks like its doing it fine
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: well done :)
<hellhound> does anyone know of a good site that helps setup a basic Samba server?  I want to set mine up to only have one share directory accesible to anyone connected to my router (192.168.1.1) and have full read/write/execute privledges
<X9nLinuxX> Ok, it says 'no root file system defined'.  Apparently I need to take that out of one of those?
<Jsn> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jsn> there you go
<hellhound> Jsn: thank you
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: the ext3 partition you made wasn't mounted right - try to mount thaat as / - the option on the right
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: back button will get you there
<deadman> fuck
<deadman> ;)
<X9nLinuxX> ok, did that.  Now it says 'No new world boot partition was found.  The yaboot boot loader rquires an Apple_Bootstrap partition at least 819200 bytes in size using the hfs Mac file system."
<hellhound> is there a way to just have anyone connected to my router have access to my samba share versus creating a user for each computer?
<deadman> êòî åñòü ðóñêèé
<deadman> )
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: you need boot camp installed to boot other os's on the mac I believe
<Jucato> !ru | deadman
<ubotu> deadman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<X9nLinuxX> Will that install as part of the regular installer run?
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: I've never even seen a mac :)
<deadman> punks not dead
<deadman> !!!
<deadman> %)
<ScarFreewill> I'm looking for ways to connect to my kubuntu xserver from windows has anyone used nx?
<ere4si> !topic > deadman
<ScarFreewill> or is vnc the best option?
<SlimeyPete> xming works well
<X9nLinuxX> I'm gonna explore a few minutes ... see what I find.  BBS
<SlimeyPete> and it's free
<X9nLinuxX> Thanks for the help ere4si.
<ere4si> ScarFreewill : I use vnc
<ere4si> X9nLinuxX: good luck
<ScarFreewill> ere4si, what is your server name?
<ere4si> ScarFreewill: I call it bob
<ScarFreewill> hehe I mean the vnc server deb name?
<ere4si> ScarFreewill: search in adept for vncserver
<voss749> 8.04 is pretty sweet but I dont see the big leap from 7.10 I was hoping for.
<ere4si> ScarFreewill: you'll need the portmap and vnc-common on the box you'll connect to
<ScarFreewill> ere4si, ok
<[Relic]> How up to date of a nvidia card can I get that will work w/o too much fuss?
<voss749> I had to hunt down the wireless again, you would think they could nail that before 8.04 went to beta
<ere4si> [Relic]: people use 8800's ok
<ScarFreewill> SlimeyPete, do I need to configure or install some apps to allow xming to login to my kubuntu box?
<[Relic]> ere4si, what about 8500 and 8600s
<ere4si> [Relic]: I would think yes
<voss749> Relic, My 8600 gt worked fine with 7.1 using the restricted drivers
<shane_> need help with kmenu edit on kde 3.58...
<[Relic]> ere4si, voss749 thanks, saw some problems with it that seemed a bit dated, but wanted to make sure, thinking a low end 8500 so I can get quad and 8G of ram for 64bit
<shane_> If I have two user names and edit kmenu under one, it doesn't affect the other, right?
<ere4si> shane_: nope - it's per user I think
<voss749> Relic until WOW comes out for linux I dont see the point on anything higher than 8600 on linux
<SlimeyPete> ScarFreewill: I think you have to enable remote X11 login somehow, but I can't remember how, sorry.
<ere4si> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<shane_> anyway to find out for sure?  shouldn't be a problem, cuz this user isn't in sudoer's or admin group, but I just want to confirm it first.
<[Relic]> voss749, I don't game much
<[Relic]> just tired of running out of ram for high poly art  :)
<Cyber> kto nit govorit po russki?
<Jucato> !ru | Cyber
<ubotu> Cyber: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sourcemaker> can I use a encrypted file system for more then 1 partition? How does it work when starting kubuntu? Will I be asked for more then 1 passphrase?
<mulder> I can't use adept...I get the message: another process is using the packaging system database...how can I kill the process?
<voss749> Relic, you probably could use a 8400 card
<ScarFreewill> SlimeyPete, yes I think so to, no prob I'll work it out
<voss749> An 8400gs card can be had for $69 at circuit city
<ere4si> I have amarok running with just the equalizer showing and can't get the main window up again - how can I see that please
<[Relic]> voss749, 8500gt 512M for about $65 with shipping
<Jucato> ere4si: Win+P
<mulder> anybody know how to kill adept as I can't use?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | mulder
<ubotu> mulder: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<voss749> Actually you can buy the 8400gs for $23 from microdirect
<ere4si> Jucato: thnx
<voss749> correction $27....
<sourcemaker> does the new kubuntu release (1. april) supports more than one encrypted patrition?
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: there won't be new Kubuntu release on 1. april
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: expect as an april fool
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: Isn't that there release date for Kubuntu 8.04?
<william> how can you do a bit for bit copy of a partition ignoring any errors
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: is not
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: do you know it?
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: well, for starters, whois me
<Dr_willis> william,  i recall a special variantion of 'dd' just made for that task. but i dont rember its name, or where i even saw that at.
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: after that, read the following...
<Tm_T> !hardy | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> william,  it must of been on some system rescue type live cd.
<voss749> source the beta is out now...30 days from now is tenative
<william> doc i want to do it for my ipod
<voss749> Im running the beta on my laptop
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: ok... thanks...
 * Tm_T hugs sourcemaker 
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: will the next release of kubuntu support more than 1 encrypted partition?
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: no idea, sorry
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: ok
<ere4si> sourcemaker: you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<[Relic]> now if I could just figure out how tall a cpu socket with cpu in it was, I could tell if I can use one of those huge tower coolers or not  :)
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: is the kubuntu beta like the firefox beta... ready to use...  or is it like the kde 4.0 beta = unstable :-) Do you know?
<flipstar> its quit stable i would say
<flipstar> and more than 1 encrypted drives work here also
<sourcemaker> flipstar: can I update the software... or is there an fresh-install or dist-upgrade required... when the official release it out?
<flipstar> you could update..but i personally think a fresh install is better
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: official release is mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: dist-upgrade ofcourse atleast required
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: and beta is beta, not yet stable (well, not quaranteed to be stable more like)
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: so... it's better to wait.. until the official release is out...
<robinson> join #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> i would wait about 2-3 weeks after its released. :) just in case.
<Pilin> hola
<ere4si> !hi | Pilin
<ubotu> Pilin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<de4dsnake> hi, where do i find the plain text file where knetworkmanager stores the wep key (when kwallet feature is disabled)?
 * DOOM_NX gn all! - Battery Empty
<U-Dinlow> How do I get geforce4 mx460 card working properly?
<william> whats weird is my ipod is not picked up by gparted and qparted says it's a blank parition file but i can read and write to it fine with rhythmbox and gtkpod
<_Angelus_> guys, does using LVM reduce hard drive speed?
<nosrednaekim> william: both of them probably have support for the IPOD protocol
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_: I shouldn't think so
<william> but the drive is simply ntfs
<nosrednaekim> william: IPODS are fat or NFS
<jussio1> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<william> if it's fat doesnt that make less sense?
<william> i dont want to access it as a music player i want to bit-for-bit copy
<william> as a partition
<Rudd-O> dd
<Rudd-O> use dd command, william
<Rudd-O> make it enter drive mode and use dd
<Rudd-O> ipod sucks without rockbox
<william> sudo dd /dev/sdb /ipod
<william> dd: unrecognized operand `/dev/sdb'
<flipstar> if=/dev/sdb of=ipod
<william> flipster i copied and pasted it but i dont understand it?  i made a /ipod and /sdb is my ipod
<Rudd-O> dd if=somefile of=destionationfile
<william> oo
<steelsnake_> good afternoon
<steelsnake_> completely dumb question... recovery mode should have networking operational right off the bat, right?
<william> is it possible to dd if=somedrive of=aDir?
<flipstar> william: yes
<steelsnake_> a directory? no.
<fdoving> william: yeah, but not some dir. some file.
<fdoving> william: and you will get a disk image. not the files/dirs.
<steelsnake_> of needs to be a file or block device (like another hard disk)
<william> ohhhhh i get it
<Kr|ptiX> how do u make desktop shortcuts
<steelsnake_> KDE or Gnome? :)
<william> should it be mounted first?
<PhilRod> right-click on desktop -> create new -> link to application
<steelsnake_> KDE: right click on the desktop
<flipstar> william: since you use /dev/sdb ..no
<steelsnake_> doesn't need to be, william
<william> dd: reading `dev/sdb': Input/output error
<steelsnake_> should be /dev/sdb
<steelsnake_> starts with a slash
<Kr|ptiX> philrod: does that work with linkn to home folder
<william> william@jesus:/$ sudo dd if=dev/sdb of=/ipod
<william> dd: opening `/ipod': Is a directory
<steelsnake_> do you want the whole disk or just a partition, william?
<william> a partition should be fine
<steelsnake_> yeh you cannot put a DIRECTORY as target :)
<william> william@jesus:/$ sudo dd if=dev/sdb of=/ipod/ipod
<william> dd: reading `dev/sdb': Input/output error
<PhilRod> Kr|ptiX: for a link to a folder, use create new -> link to location
<flipstar> hm true maje sudo dd if=dev/sdb of=/ipod/ipod
<steelsnake_> correct command would then be: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/ipod/image
<william> no love there either
<steelsnake_> chances are you really want /dev/sdb1 though
<william> d: reading `dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<steelsnake_> still i/o error?
<steelsnake_> did you do /dev/sdb ? with slash first?
<william> yes
<william> even in gparted and qparted it isn't reading right but if i mount it i can access it just fine?
<steelsnake_> ok lemme go one step back for a sec... what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<flipstar> ipod partition
<william> i want to backup my ipod.  first there is a minor hardware issue and im getting it repaired (headphone jack) and additionally some windows program semi-delted about 300 songs
<Kr|ptiX> philrod: how do u make the icons bigger
<william> i am sending it for repair and advised to back it up.  since i do have 56gb of music on it i would like that
<Kr|ptiX> philrod: nvm i got it
<steelsnake_> ah... well, dd does a raw image of all files on the ipod... not sure that's what you want. If you can mount it, it might make more sense to just copy the files off
<william> some of the files say "not found" and give an error.  i think it was windows songbird effed up about 400 songs
<william> so i want as close to an error proof method that retains as much as possible
<steelsnake_> oke i see
<alvaro> hi
<william> an image is fine.  i can mount it if i want and with linux it's simply fantastic
<steelsnake_> well, dd _should_ take an image of the whole drive. All of it. I don't own an ipod so i need to check something real quick
<steelsnake_> when you mount it, do you mount it as /dev/sdb or as /dev/sdb1 or somesuch?
<artfullylost> This is taking all bleeding day.
<artfullylost> :(
<ritalin> y0
<ritalin> i installed kde on ubuntu
<ritalin> how do i get rid of all the gnomeness
<teo-> hi.. when i am connecting to wireless network with the ndiswrapper and the windows drivers i can join that network.. but when i use bcm43xx module which is completly configurated and it has firmware i cant connect :S why ?
<william> qparted reads it as follows: /dev/sdb 60gb no partition tables found
<nosrednaekim> teo-: only this network?
<ritalin> anyway to do it?
<teo-> nosrednaekim, wifi network
<flipstar> !purekde > ritalin
<william> which is obvious BS but i did guess that is the correct mount point.  i usually access it as /media/IPOD
<william> at the moment is is NOT mounted
<PhilRod> ritalin: be more specific
<nosrednaekim> teo-: but does bcm43xx work with OTHER Accesspoints?
<steelsnake_> to be sure, mount it please, and tell me what the mount command says the device ID is... i.e. just "mount" on the command line after mounting the ipod
<ritalin> ty flipstar
<teo-> yes.. it work with this ap but it doesn't want to connect always sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't when i use ndiswrapper it connect perfecly
<nosrednaekim> teo-: then use ndiswrapper :)
<teo-> i don't want:) I want the original driver from ubuntu.. and also i have patched the injection
<teo-> i have read somewhere that in the bcm43xx driver the signal is lower from the ndiswrapper drivers..
<teo-> can that be possible ?
<nosrednaekim> teo-: ah.. I see :) well Bcm43xx is not as reliable as ndiswrapper last I heard
<william> YAY!! now we're getting somewhere
<william> /dev/sdb2 on /media/WILLIAM RUL type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,flush,uid=100
<Joelito> Does anyone know what packages do I need to download to build apps for the kde desktop? I know that it uses qt but I don't know which packages
<teo-> nosrednaekim, ok thnx.. have a good day
<teo-> bye
<nosrednaekim> bye
<steelsnake_> aha
<nosrednaekim> Joelito: there should be a kde-dev package
<steelsnake_> that helps :)
<steelsnake_> so the command ought to be: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/ipod/drive.img (or whatever you want to name the image)
<nosrednaekim> !info kde-dev
<PhilRod> Kr|ptiX: to get a link to the trash, create new -> link to location -> "trash:/"
<william> thanks to everyone i think it's doing something now
<william> especially to steelsnake who 'sealed the deal'
<steelsnake_> glad i could help william :)
<Joelito> nosrednaekim: Yeah :p kde-devel kde-devel-extras
<nosrednaekim> Joelito: yep, that should do it for kde3... kde4 are different
<Joelito> nosrednaekim: Is not portable the binaries from kde3 to kde4?
<Joelito> Are*
<Kr|ptiX> philrod: how come it aint update the trash icon it just looks like a file an not the icon set im using
<U-Dinlow> please help me set up video card mx460 - a link 'll do
<nosrednaekim> Joelito: well, things that have kde4 dependencies (i.e.,qt4, etc) will require other -dev packages
<PhilRod> Kr|ptiX: hrm, I thought it should get the right icon. Let me try
<steelsnake_> MX460? what brand was that?
<nosrednaekim> U-Dinlow: install nvidia-glx-legacy
<U-Dinlow> geforce4
<steelsnake_> yeh what nosrednaekim says :)
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<U-Dinlow> thanks
<Joelito> nosrednaekim: Ah! I undersand
<PhilRod> Kr|ptiX: are you sure you put "trash:/" in the "enter link to location" box?
<nosrednaekim> Kr|ptiX: in any case, you can change the icon
<Kr|ptiX> philrod: yeah
<U-Dinlow> I'll gladly go back to gutsy, but I can't find restricted drivers under `advanced` > system > hardware drivers manager shows me - nvidia accelareated driver, but cant install it
<nosrednaekim> U-Dinlow: did you go into admin mode?
<nosrednaekim> U-Dinlow: you are in hardy?
<U-Dinlow> atthe mo
<william> U-dinlow have you tried ebvy?
<william> *envy
<U-Dinlow> thought that was bad
<ere4si> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nosrednaekim> U-Dinlow: you may want to go back to gutsy, Hardy has its own display problems without having to bother with legacy drivers
<william> wait
<s0cks> Hardy doesn't release until april does it?
<flipstar> its testin phase at the moment
<ere4si> s0cks: late april
<nosrednaekim> s0cks: yes
<william> u-dinlow does not have a decent nv card.  will the binary blob still work with aztec technology?
<s0cks> So a monthish.
<steelsnake_> i doubt it william :)
<steelsnake_> new driver + old card = bad news
<U-Dinlow> will i be able to use tv out on it you reckon?
<Kr|ptiX> philrod: how do i link to terminal
<william> quite possibly not.  i would try in the forum maybe?
<flipstar> william: copying with dd?
<PhilRod> Kr|ptiX: you mean create a link to open a konsole? I think you can just drag n' drop from the K menu
<ere4si> !tv-out | U-Dinlow
<ubotu> U-Dinlow: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<william> flipster i think so?  there is no feedback?
<flipstar> just check the directory..
<flipstar> it might take a while
<flipstar> it is connected trough usb ?
<william> yeah it's working! upto 15gb
<william> yes flipster through usb
<flipstar> btw it is "flipstar" not flipster
<flipstar> :)
<william> my bad
<flipstar> np
<sudobash> #kubunt
<ere4si> the tab button is handy for that prob
<william> woh it works! i never knew about the tab button ere4si
<ere4si> :)
<william> i was always typing out usernames manually
<steelsnake_> yeh, it's handy :)
<steelsnake_> plus all kinds of other fun things one can do with konversation... some are built in others are not
<steelsnake_> for example /sysinfo can be neat
<rom> hi
<sudobash> yeah you think thats cool william try going to any of the top channels with one letter off the end of the channel name
<rom> I have a problem to share a printer between 2 kubuntu
<rom> could you help me?
<rom> http://forum.kubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=202639 please see the screenshot in my last answer
<steelsnake_> can always try rom :)
<darkrift_> ere4si, are you around?
<nosrednaekim> rom: yes, it is quite simple
<ere4si> .
<darkrift_> you helped me with my wifi yesterday
<ere4si> hi darkrift_
<rom> When I print, it stays "blocked" in KJobViewer
<darkrift_> i had to reinstall (partition problems) and now its not working again
<darkrift_> i tried to do everything the same but i guess i didnt
<rom> and as you can see in the screenshot : job-printer-state-message : /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed
<piuma> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<darkrift_> you had me add 'noacpi nolacpi" to the kernel command right?
<darkrift_> no -'s?
<ere4si> darkrift_: noapic nolapic   at the end of the kernel line in /boot/grubmenu.lst
<steelsnake_> rom: to begin with, does it work locally?
<rom> yes
<ere4si> spelling
<darkrift_> ahhhh
<darkrift_> apic
<darkrift_> i knew something looked wrong
<ere4si> hehe
<darkrift_> lemme fix that :)
<rom> maybe an "authentification problem"?
<rom> no
<rom> ?
<darkrift_> what with this apic acpi crap
<steelsnake_> did you check what /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp looks like? is it there, executable and all?
<darkrift_> why do they have to be that difficult lol
<nonewmsgs> darkrift_, it is there to remind you that it's not windows
 * darkrift_ reboots and ill let you know if you saved me again
<rom> -rwx------ 3 root root 24200 2008-01-10 10:20 ipp
<ere4si> darkrift_: it is just how the os handles the hardware
<steelsnake_> that looks wrong, rom... should be 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
<rom> oki I try
<steelsnake_> all the files in that dir should have 0755, or at least thats what it is on my machine
<nonewmsgs> how does linux know what kind of file something is withuot an extensino?
<rom> doesn't resolve the problem
<rom> always /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed
<rom> (and mods are defaults in kubuntu 7.10)
<rom> 700
<flipstar> nonewmsgs: its about magic numbers in the file :)
<rom> for this file
<nonewmsgs> flipstar, so it's all in the header
<rom> rom@rom-laptop:/usr/lib/cups/backend$ sudo ./ipp
<rom> network ipp "Unknown" "Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)"
<steelsnake_> i'm on 7.10 rom, but upgraded since ancient days so i don't know for sure what a clean install would be like :)
<steelsnake_> yeh says the same on mine, but that makes sense... you're not passing any parameters to it
<nosrednaekim> rom: I can't read the exact error and all... did you try the freinch IRC channel?
<sudobash> much smarter than windows eh nonewmsgs
<nonewmsgs> sudobash, i know it!
<flipstar> nonewmsgs: yes.. see /usr/share/file/magic for a list
<Roey> hi
<nosrednaekim> sudobash: <--- hey... you stole that from me <_<
<sudobash> sorry i just got in the house
<rom> nosrednaekim: too few people on kubuntu-fr
<Roey> why does my mousewheel scroll horizontally instead of vertically?  xmodmap gives  http://rafb.net/p/RpICES32.html <-- does this look corrrect?  I have a standard mouse
<rom> and no answer
<sudobash> but hey nosrednaekim... i bet i will pwn you before you know it...
<rom> the problem is that when I print, the job stay "blocked"
<sudobash> .... dont type your #channels in manually
<sudobash> or you will eventually end up seeing me :)
<darkrift_> hrmmmm
<darkrift_> i fixed it, but still didnt work
<darkrift_> i dont even see anything about eth1 in dmesg
<nonewmsgs> actually i was told to type in channels without the last letter
<darkrift_> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=34549cff-3bb2-435f-8293-278925486845 acpi=off ro quiet splash noapic nolapic
<darkrift_> [    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
<darkrift_> [    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
<sudobash> i get these all day:
<darkrift_> oops, thought it was one line
<sudobash> * budwaa (n=tomomas@unaffiliated/budwaa) has joined #sudobash
<sudobash> * budwaa (n=tomomas@unaffiliated/budwaa) has left #sudobash
<steelsnake_> hmmm rom, i'm a bit stumped... for the heck of it i'd use a browser and go to http://rom-laptop:631/printers/... (the line it says in job-printer-uri, just use http instead of ipp)
<sudobash> programming rocks
<sudobash> scripting too
<steelsnake_> that _should_ give you a management page
<steelsnake_> to make sure that part works ok at least
<ere4si> darkrift_: remove the  acpi=off    part
<darkrift_> not sure if i can boot with that off
<darkrift_> adding that fixes some sort of graphic bug that gives me odd grey/white/black lines that swim across my screen during boot
<darkrift_> but ill try it :)
<rom> hmm very strange thing, http://localhost:631 works, http://127.0.0.1:631 works
<rom> http://127.0.1.1:631 doesn't work
<steelsnake_> 127.0.1.1 ???
<rom> while /etc/hosts automatically have an alias for 127.0.1.1
<rom> $ cat /etc/hosts
<rom> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<rom> 127.0.1.1       rom-laptop
<rom> 192.168.0.1 rom-desktop
<steelsnake_> you didn't use the 127.x network for your LAN didya?
<rom> it is the default configuration for kubuntu
<rom> (except 192...)
<rom> that's maybe the problem
<rom> :)
<steelsnake_> oke, so you're trying ipp to localhost? :)
<steelsnake_> then use localhost... don't use 127.0.1.1... ;)
<rom> yes but I don't use, it's cups which use rom-laptop:631
<rom> while rom-laptop is 127.0.1.1
<rom> :)
<steelsnake_> is the printer attached to your lappy?
<DarkriftX> actually, i think the driver might be wrong
<steelsnake_> or desktop?
<rom> desktop
<rom> but it adds a job on laptop
<steelsnake_> then it actually ought to map to 192.168.0.1 (or rom-desktop, since you have that alias in your hosts file)
<rom> yes but :
<rom> http://www.enregistrersous.com/images2/65251707820080326000104.png
<rom> look at "job-printer-uri"
<rom> I never typed ipp://rom-laptop... anywhere
<steelsnake_> hmmm
<jcgkffycs> I accidently installed a firewall which was a dependancy of another packeg onto a remote machine, luckily I have a windows vm running so I still have ssh access into it, but now ssh form the outside no longer works, I removed the firewall, and all it's packages using apt, but I still cannot gain access over ssh, ive done some googling, but nothing seems to come up.
<nosrednaekim> rom: but you probably put in your IP
<rom> no, I only added "remote printer" with ipp://rom-desktop:631/printers/rom-printer
<rom> url
<rom> that's all
<steelsnake_> truthfully, i've got no idea where the heck kubuntu got that from
<steelsnake_> it doesn't exist on my machine, and it really shouldn't either
<nosrednaekim> jcgkffycs: you need to stop the firewall service
<rom> and rom-desktop is 192.168.0.1
<sudobash> jcgkffycs totally random question do you pay for vmplayer.....  maybe you have to start the ssh daemon again
<sudobash> ?
<rom> which I want
<steelsnake_> yep
<rom> I don't know why it use rom-laptop.... in job-printer-uri
<sudobash> stop firewall stop daemon start daemon
<rom> I don't use firewlal
<rom> firewall
<rom> I have a router
<sudobash> jcgkffycs
<sudobash> what kind of router?
<sudobash> rom
<rom> freebox
<jcgkffycs> I restarted ssh, let me try to stop the firewall service
<rom> but on lan, there is no nat
<steelsnake_> sorry in that case i'm a little stumped rom, and i have to head out... but i'd say that might give you a pointer, it's just not using the right address (in my opinion)... where it got that from... gooooood question, no idea
<steelsnake_> he's talking to jcgkffycs, not to you rom... different issue
<sudobash> rom what is router address?
<sudobash> rom-d is 192.168.0.1 i see
<rom> 192.168.0.127
<rom> is router
<DarkriftX> ty again ere4si
<sudobash> and printer IP or is connected to a PC
<DarkriftX> wifi working on my new install
<rom> connected to rom-desktop (192.168.0.1)
<ere4si> DarkriftX: working ok? yahhh
<DarkriftX> last one was small partition incase it dint work, but resizing didnt work out so i had to repartition
<steelsnake_> anyway, sorry to leave you hanging rom... i need to head out... good luck
<rom> ok ...
<rom> ;)
<jcgkffycs> sorry
<sudobash> while rom-laptop is 127.0.1.1
<sudobash> that cant be right
<rom> when I "analyse" with wizard
<ere4si> DarkriftX: did youhave to remove  apic=off?
<rom> it finds rom-desktop
<sudobash> what does ifconfig say on rom-laptop
<Pickles> Anyone know where to get drivers for the Logitech 350 USB headset for Ubuntu 7.04?
<rom> what line do you want sudobash?
<rom> rom-laptop is 192.168.0.2
<DarkriftX> yes ere4si and it worked
<DarkriftX> ive never gotten linux to boot on this laptop without that
<ere4si> DarkriftX: :) - but it does now - hmmm
<sudobash> http://127.0.0.1 works on what computer?
<sudobash> the one the printer is hooked to correct?
<DarkriftX> what do i do again to make it so i dont have to sudo to use apt-get?
<rom> with :631 yes
<DarkriftX> something about adding a line in sudoers or something
<sudobash> thats because it is the loopback
<sudobash> from the other pc try connecting to 192.168.0.1:631
<rom> it works too
<sudobash> so whats the problem?
<rom> the problem is that when I print, it stay blocked
<Darkrift2> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rom> http://www.enregistrersous.com/images2/65251707820080326000104.png
<Darkrift2> !sudors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkrift2> erm
<sudobash> what stays blocked the traffic from 192.168.0.2 -> 192.168.0.1?
<sudobash> can you ping from 192.168.0.2 -> 192.168.0.1
<rom> no
<sudobash> ?
<rom> yes
<sudobash> ok
<rom> on the screenshot
<rom> look at KJobViewer
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install nmap
<rom> in État (state) it is writter "Traitement", but one or two second later, it was written "BLOCKED"
<ere4si> Darkrift2: I have that on my other comp - one min
<rom> that's the problem
<sudobash> install that rom
<sudobash> rom: sudo apt-get install nmap
<rom> what is it fo
<rom> r
<sudobash> to see what ports are being blocked
<rom> ok done
<ere4si> Darkrift2: open a konsole then type   sudo visudo
<sudobash> nmap -v -v -sT 192.168.0.1 -p 631, 21, 22, 23 etc
<sudobash> maybe also try:
<sudobash> nmap -v -v -P0 192.168.0.1 -p <portnumber>
<Darkrift2> hrmmm
<Darkrift2> lemme go google it so i dont mess it up
<rom> 631/tcp open  ipp
<sudobash> well there you are
<sudobash> traffic not being blocked
<sudobash> well
<sudobash> maybe it is being block on 192.168.0.2 outbound
<rom> yes I know traffic is not blocked :)
<rom> printing job is blocked :(
<sudobash> one second
<sudobash> cupsd?
<sudobash> its been months since i messed with printing in ubuntu
<jcgkffycs> If I have a firewall on my system, but I son't have any idea what the daemon is is there a way i kill it? or am I stuck?
<sudobash> jcgkffycs: ps aux , and top
<sudobash> actually: ps aux |less
<sudobash> or ps aux |moew
<sudobash> or ps aux |more
<sudobash> which ever you like more
<Darkrift2> ok, im reading the sudoers man, but not understanding what to do. I just want it so that i dont need sudo to apt-get, what would be the easiest way to do that?
<rom> cupsd is launched
<rom> in http://localhost:631/printers/rom-printer
<rom> printer state : do nothing, accept tasks, hidden
<rom> uri : ipp://rom-desktop:631/printers/rom-printer
<rom> so it looks good
<sudobash> i think you are using the localhost adapter to launch the cupsd
<rom> but doesn't work :(
<ere4si> Darkrift2: open a konsole and type  sudo visudo
<Darkrift2> im in there
<Darkrift2> all it idd was open the file in nano
<sudobash> rom you need to set it up to use the 192.168.0.* adapter
<Darkrift2> but i still dont know what/how to add apt-get
<rom> sudobash: ?
<rom> I have a cupsd on both
<ere4si> at the bottom add the line   "you're username" ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get
<rom> I just enabled "access remote printers" in kde prefs on one pc and "share printers on lan" on the other
<Darkrift2> so: darkrift ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get
<Darkrift2> or quotes around my name
<ere4si> Darkrift2: yep
<ere4si> Darkrift2: no quotes
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm
<sudobash> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_cupsd.htm
<Darkrift2> does that require a reboot?
<ere4si> Darkrift2: shouldn't
<ere4si> Darkrift2: try and see
<Darkrift2> apt-get still needs sudo :(
<Darkrift2> i could do an alias lol
<rom> sudobash : http://www.enregistrersous.com/images2/72830982920080326004333.png
<Darkrift2> i just always forget to type sudo and then have to delete and add it on
<rom> 192.168.0.2:631/printers/rom-printer
<ere4si> Darkrift2: you still need to type sudo - just needs no password
<sudobash> WOW
<sudobash> your lucky a few months ago I was working on the same exact printer
<sudobash> ill help you out.. talk to me in pm
<sudobash> i dont understand that language in the link but i can maybe help you out
<rom> I am not registered
<rom> I can't pm
<sudobash> oh
<rom> and another rom is already registered
<rom> maybe you have a jabber address
<sudobash> if you install TightVNC i will connect to you and fix your printer
<artfullylost> The updater isn't working. :(
<rom> ok I have krfb :)
<rom> wait a minute
<sudobash> i have to play around with it thats how i got my grandfathers cannon IP1600 to work in Ubuntu with Cupsd
<sudobash> it works with TurboPrint with the Watermark doesnt it rom?
<artfullylost> I got an error saying "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly..."
<rom> don't know :)
<artfullylost> What should I be doing?
<sudobash> it does ; )
<rom> sudobash: for vnc : rom.ath.cx:6902
<sudobash> wait
<sudobash> i will give you a nick to take over
<plus_M> Hi, I'm trying out Kubuntu KDE 4.0 8.04 beta in virtualbox, but I can't seem to get the resolution above 800x600.  I explicitly gave some available resolutions in xorg.conf, but it doesn't seem to be accepting them
<rom> tell me when you are ok
<rom> I can give the pass here, it's temporary
<artfullylost> The distribution upgrader says applying changes, but nothing is happening in the terminal... Any ideas?
<nonewmsgs> dammit my cable disconected after 45gb...is there any way to continue
<sudobash> one second
<nonewmsgs> resume the dd?
<rom> sudobash: type in a console :
<rom> nc rom.ath.cx 3132
<sudobash> heh
<rom> ...
<rom> again
<nonewmsgs> is there a way to resume a disconected dd?
<rom> :)
<artfullylost> Yeah, I should be seeing stuff scrolling by in the terminal during a distro upgrade, correct?
<rom> ok sudobash?
<sudobash> one second i am looking up about cupsd again
<rom> did you receive the pass via nc,
<rom> ?
<rom> for vnc?
<artfullylost> Anyone?
<rom> sudobash: did you receive vnc pass?
<Darkrift2> ahhh, root left, were all doomed!
<arschknacker1> paule118
<Darkrift2> whew, root is back... was scared for a minute
<artfullylost> Anyone? I'm confused.
<sudobash> rom /join #sudobash
#kubuntu 2008-03-26
<hellhound> I am having trouble with samba i am able to view my shares but for some reason i do not have write access.  i have pasted my smb.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61075/
<zylstra555> Hello. I am just curious, is the Kubuntu 8.10 BETA going to be the next version at the same time as Ubuntu 8.10?
<mado> oy guys ... hello there ...
<Daisuke_Ido> zylstra555, um...  what?
<mado> do you think it is wise to install kde4 yet? ... or schould i install kubuntu 7.10 with kde 3.5*?
<zylstra555> Daisuke_Ido: Ubuntu 8.10 is being released in 30 days, is this the same for Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> 8.10 isn't being released for another 7 months...
<zylstra555> mado: Definitely not on a production machine. I tried out 8.10 with KDE4, VERY unstable.
<zylstra555> Homepage of www.ubuntu.com says:
<ere4si> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mado> 8.10 ??
<Daisuke_Ido> 8.04 is being released in 30 days (or so), and yes, kubuntu will release the same time
<hellhound> can anyone help with samba i am able to view my shares but for some reason i do not have write access.  i have pasted my smb.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61075/
<zylstra555> "The new Ubuntu, 30 days to go"
<mado> i thought 8.04 would be the next ?
<Daisuke_Ido> mado, it is
<mado> so ... was "8.10" a typo?
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine
<zylstra555> Ah, it is 8.4... thought it was 10 for some strange strange reason
<mado> ok *smiling*
<mado> erm ...
<nosrednaekim> its 8.04
<mado> i want to run linux on my computer and the system should be stable ... i guess that means i should install 7.10 ?
<mado> and would it be a problem if i reinstall my computer in some weeks to install 8.04?
<zylstra555> mado: I tried out 8.4 Kubuntu with KDE4, it had quite a few bugs that needed to be worked out. I cant say if 8.4 without KDE4 is very stable or not.. But, from my experience, dont get KDE4 and 8.4 quite yet.
<mado> ok ... thanks zylstra555
<mado> now i have think about the partitions and the size of them
<nosrednaekim> mado: of course, there is still a kde3 version of 8.04
<mado> there is?
<mado> good
<[Relic]> 64bit version good and stable?
<nosrednaekim> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<SlimeyPete> [Relic]: yeah
<[Relic]> then I can go quad with 8G ram  :)
<nosrednaekim> I really have never had any stability issues with 64 bit
<Daisuke_Ido> unless of course you like doing things without hassle -_-
<mado> when is it wise to use a 64bit-version?
<[Relic]> when you have more than 4G  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not ubuntu's fault though, the only issues are with 3rd-party software
 * zylstra555 over and out...
<mado> last week i finally got a new computer ... a laptop ... of do you call it "notebook" ? ... :) ... it has a dual-core-processor :)
<mado> well ... i just have 3 gb ram
<[Relic]> got my quad core guts with a decent cooler under $720 with shipping so far, still working on finalizing it
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: true :)
<mado> quad-core? ... nice
<[Relic]> with 8G  :)    I have a tad bit of a problem with blender and 1G of ram  :)
<dwidmann> [Relic]: I just ordered mine today .... cost me $1084 though
<[Relic]> what spiffy cooler did you get?  :)
<dwidmann> [Relic]: umm, let me dig up the link
<mado> well ... nothing beats the old "liquid-nitrogen-cooling-system" :)
<nosrednaekim> compusa has an amazing sale on a quad core phenome for 400
<nosrednaekim> *phenom
<dwidmann> [Relic]: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106102
<nosrednaekim> with HD, RAM, etc
<dwidmann> mado: sounds expensive
<nosrednaekim> and explosive..lol
<dwidmann> explosives = fun
<mado> dwidmann: don't know ... it was just a joke ... i once just thought about how "cool" it was :)
<mado> *laughing*
<dwidmann> mado: expensive, but that doesn't mean I don't want one :D
<[Relic]> no HD or DVD-RW right now I will use the case, hd, and dvd-rw I have for a while  :)
<nosrednaekim> heh.... this reminds me of a UserFriendly comic strip :)
<eix> my installation was interrupted during the update-grub stage (or right after it) because of power down. What installation steps am I missing now? :( please help me
<mado> dwidmann: ... well ... i am happy just to have a new laptop now ... it took me years to finance this thing ... but ok ... i'm currently just a student with very little money
<[Relic]> dwidmann, http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=5980945   <-   so far   :)
<JasonWard> Hi. how do I upgrade specific applications through the command-line? or if its possible with gui how do I make it only update specific programs?
<[Relic]> they sell HDs and DVD-RWs for so cheap these days, the quad and 8G is more important right now  :)
<U_Dinlow> so... I reinstalled gutsy, got restricted drivers for my geforce4 mx460 (sh1tty) card - now what was needed to get tv-out? I only want this for my nippers pc
<mado> one thing more about the "liquid-nitrogen"-cooling-system ... what is more effective / explosive -> nitrogen or hydrogen?
<U_Dinlow> !tv-out | idiot
<ubotu> idiot: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<vijay> wht is the name of the music application in thhis screenshot??? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Underworld+theme?content=36554
<[Relic]> amarok
<[Relic]> says so right on the bottom of the screen  :)
<sudobash> thats a nice looking linux customization
<Daisuke_Ido> that may be the ugliest theme i've ever seen
<sudobash> yeah i dont like the theme but the visual style is nice
<Daisuke_Ido> and right there, that's why it's nice that it's infinitely customizable
<sudobash> but it looks to much like vista and XP
<mado> are you talking about the wallpaper or did i get this wrong?
<mado> i'm sorry ... maybe i'm a bit too tired ;)
<JasonWard> Hi. how do I upgrade specific applications through the command-line? or if its possible with gui how do I make it only update specific programs?
<nosrednaekim> JasonWard: yes, it is possible in adept, click on any package that needs updating and it will have the option to do so
<mado> did i frighten you off guys?
<sudobash> haha
<mado> or did you just not answer my question because it is a question you don't "support" ? :)
<Jucato> only Kheops can frighten me...
<Jucato> or not...
<dwidmann> [Relic]: one sec, I'll pull out my wishlist
<mado> kheops?
<Jucato> some annoying git
<dwidmann> [Relic]: http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=4729729
<eix> is there anything else after the update-grub install stage?
<kuohyou> hi, how do i play rmvb files in kaffeine on kubuntu?
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... well guys ... i will be back in some minutes ... i guess
<urli> hi
<Jucato> !w32codecs | kuohyou
<ubotu> kuohyou: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<urli> holaaaaaaaa
<Jucato> kuohyou: that's usually all I need
<urli> alguien puede decirme por q no puedo bajar la web cam a linux??
<Jucato> !es | urli
<ubotu> urli: En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<urli> all right
<urli>  no problem
<kuohyou>  /msg ubotu medibuntu
<mado> erm ... do you guys know a software which runs under 7.10 where i can play a piano and maybe compose something?
<frida> hola
<[Relic]> :)
<frida> buenas tardes
<urli> holaaa
<urli> bvuenas tardes
<Jucato> English only in here please
<Jucato> !info rosegarden | mado
<sudobash> hey LJL you around?
<urli> yes no problem
<Jucato> mado: though not really a piano
<urli> hi everybodi
<LjL> sudobash: yes
<Jucato> hm... bot's lagging...
<sudobash> is Prot a bot?
<[Relic]> dwidmann, ewww!  a q9300!
<mado> rosegarden ... hmm *thinking*
<LjL> sudobash: hm?
<mado> is it easy to use ... and what did you mean by saying "though not really a piano" ?
<Jucato> mado: you need to have MIDI working though (playign .mid files, etc)
<Jucato> mado: it's a music composer thing... you know, notes and staves...
<[Relic]> dwidmann, should have waited for the 9450  :)
<Jucato> no keyboard
<Jucato> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<mado> uhuu ... well ... i guess that is complicated ...
<sudobash> nvm... would you consider letting me back in to Ubuntu?
<mado> because ... i don't really know much about notes and some stuff
<mado> i just thought it would be nice if there was a software ... kind of virtual piano ... so that i can just press some keys ... like on a real piano
<mado> if it wasn't so expensive and if i had the time i would learn it at the local music school :)
<sudobash> thats pretty funny mado... I have seen Guitar Hero mods for pressing Function keys but not piano... there are virtual piano's though
<Jucato> online pianos...
<Darkrift2> is there somewhere i could find a list of some usefull 3rd party sources for apt?
<Darkrift2> i know i found a few on my last install i used a lot (wine and cant remember what else)
<Jucato> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<Jucato> oh... hm...
<Darkrift2> lol
<mado> is anyone of you able to play a music instrument?
<U_Dinlow> i play the herdygurdy
<mado> pardon?
<mado> what is that?
<dwidmann> [Relic]: why so?
<dwidmann> [Relic]: waiting isn't my strong point
<mado> my dictionary and wikipedia doesn't tell me what this was
<dwidmann> [Relic]: nothing stopping me from upgrading later either :)
<mado> uuuh ... now i found it
<U_Dinlow> you like?
<Darkrift2> i tried to isntall build essentials but it wasnt found. I think i have almost everything enabled in my source list
<Darkrift2> what could i be missing
<[Relic]> dwidmann, the 9300 will perform a bit lower than the q6600 due to the 6M cache vs 8M
<mado> well ... i haven't heard of this music instrument before ... i'm sorry ... so i can't tell you if i would like it
<mado> it could be that i heard the sound of it in some songs but i'm not sure
<U_Dinlow> mado: it's rare
<mado> yeah ... i guess so
<dwidmann> [Relic]: though, the fsb is a fair bit faster
<dwidmann> [Relic]: total system performance should be a bit better, I would think
<[Relic]> dwidmann, the multiplier is lower
<[Relic]> been  reading overclockers stuff lately to figure out what is good  :)
<[Relic]> bet you will have better temps though
<mado> one more thing ... before i install linux on my computer ... is it safe (will there be data loss) when i resize "ntfs"- / "ext3"- / "fat32"-partitions ?
<mado> because i thought i will install windows on a 10 gb partition ... and if i need more than that ... i will resize it
<mado> i would also do that with the other partitions like "/" "/home" ...
<mado> what do you guys think?
<roozbeh> Hello everyone! I use Kontact KMail 1.2.6 and when typing a text, it does not do viewing word wrap by itself. If I set word wrap column, it also sends the text in the exact columns cut. Do you have any suggestions for this?
<dwidmann> [Relic]: ah, I haven't been keeping up in the last couple years
<nosrednaekim> mado: its good to have a separate /home
<mado> a seperate? ... you mean "/home" on a seperate partition?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<mado> oh shame on me ... two typos :)
<mado> well nosrednaekim ... this are some of the partitions i thought of ...
<mado> "/media/windows" ... 10 gb -> if i need more i would resize it
<mado> ntfs
<mado> "/" ... 15 ... ext3 ... i would also resize it if i need more
<mado> "/home" ... ? gb ... ext3 ... i would also resize this partition
<mado> and one fat32-partition so that i can save some files there which should be accessible for linux and windows
<nosrednaekim> how much space do you have total?
<mado> erm ... 146 gb
<nosrednaekim> windows can look at ext3, and linux can read Windows file systems
<mado> windows and "ext3" ? ... that's some news for me
<nosrednaekim> !et3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about et3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<nosrednaekim> mado: then I would personally do it like this. 20GB for windows, 1 GB for swap, 25GB for / and the rest for /home... unless you have alot of windows games
<mado> i will install it on my laptop ... i have not much games but i will play those on my brothers pc ;)
<mado> why would i need so much for "/" ?
<mado> and why should i use the rest for "/home" ?
<nosrednaekim>  /home is where all of your personal files are stored
<nosrednaekim> you can probably get by with less on /  it all depends on what you are loading
<nosrednaekim> more programs == larger /
<nosrednaekim> more personal files (videos, pictures,music) == larger /home
<roozbeh> I have a qiuestion about KMail. Can anybody help me?
<mado> well ... i don't think i would need that much space for personal files :)
<mado> i don't have much pictures / songs
<nosrednaekim> mado: then give more to windows
<mado> so ... you say i should use the whole space i can use
<nosrednaekim> of course :)
<mado> and resizing a partition is not wise?
<mado> i thought that if i let some space left i can resize the partition :)
<nosrednaekim> if you have an empty disc right now, its far better to make a partition you like the first time around... resizing CAN be danguerous
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... i didn't know that
<nosrednaekim> you can't extend a partition
<nosrednaekim> on shrink it
<nosrednaekim> *only
<dwidmann> [Relic]: this is actually my first intel build .. any recommended (internet) reading material?
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... hmm *thinking*
<mado> so ... the program you showed me ... via the link ...
<mado> if i install it under windows i can access my linux-partitions?
<nosrednaekim> mado: yes
<_dennister> k, having a perms problem: sql-ledger's faq says my webserver (owner is usually apache or www-data) has to have write permissions to the sql-ledger/users directory, which I see is currently owned by root:root, but i also see that sql-ledger/users directory is a "locked folder" and linked to /var/lib/sql-ledger/users
<mado> that makes the "fat32"-partition unnecessary
<_dennister> so my question is, do i change ownership of /var/lib/sql-ledger/users? and to what? apache or www-data?
<_dennister> if i'm to change /usr/share/sql-ledger/users' ownership, how do i do that with a locked folder?
<JasonWard> Hi. is ntfs writing stable? apt-get automatically downloads sometimes, how do I make it ask me everytime? coz sometimes I want to check the filesize
<mado> one more thing nosrednaekim ... does it quite stand out that english isn't my mother-tongue?
<nosrednaekim> mado: nope :)
<mado> :) ... thank you
<mado> if talking in english would be as easy as writing it :)
<nosrednaekim> JasonWard: yes, its stable
<nosrednaekim> mado: hehe... yes that is the tough part I can write spanish decently... but I couldn't speak it for my life
<mado> :)
<mado> my problem is that i am quite nervous at school when we have to talk in english ...
<mado> of course i can pronounce most of the words correctly but i feel a bit ... i think ... edgy is the word i'm looking for :)
<nosrednaekim> yep....
<nosrednaekim> english is supposedly a hard language.
<lopov> hey guys, im having issues with my nvidia driver... ive installed the packages required and everything seems to work fine, but when i do glxinfo it outputs dri no and my diplay is set to 2???
<mado> my dictionary also said i could use the word "jumpy" or "tingly" but i guess those two words are only used when you are in love with someone aren't they?
<JasonWard> apt-get automatically downloads sometimes, how do I make it ask me everytime? coz sometimes I want to check the filesize
<lopov> but when i set the display path to 0 everything seems to work fine
<_dennister> anyone wanna tackle my webserver's ownership & perms problem?
<nosrednaekim> nah....
<nosrednaekim> JasonWard: do man apt-get ... there should be a command line witch
<nosrednaekim> *switch
<mado> ok ... sorry ... i know ... "off topic"
<waynrdude> is there a cli like cat /proc/cpuinfo for finding out info about my memory?
<nosrednaekim> waynrdude: free -m should do it
<JasonWard> nosrednaekim: thanks. How do I remove entries from my kmenu?
<nosrednaekim> JasonWard: right click->edit kmenu
<waynrdude> nosrednaekim: is there a reason why my machine has 512 megs with only 60 free? does kubuntu take that much to run?\
<stdin> waynrdude: look at how much in the the cache, add that to the "free" amount to see how much is available
<nosrednaekim> waynrdude: check out the second line... the first line doesn't really count
<dwidmann> [Relic]: http://lly316.blogspot.com/2008/02/core-2-quad-q9300-vs-q6600-benchmark.html
<Jucato> !ram | waynrdude
<ubotu> waynrdude: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<waynrdude> -/+ buffers/cache:        215        287 = 256mb?
<nosrednaekim> waynrdude: sounds about right
<mado> i am not an expert but i guess that can't be ... because kubuntu ran on my eight year old computer which only had 256 mb ram
<waynrdude> that make more sense to how this machine acts
<waynrdude> thanks nosrednaekim stdin
<nosrednaekim> i'm using 538... <_<
 * stdin has you beat
<stdin> -/+ buffers/cache:        708        293
<eix> can somebody please give me sources.list for Kubuntu 7.10?
<stdin> eix: /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<mado> nosrednaekim: ... can i show you my new list of partitions when i'm ready ... currently i'm chewing over it
 * Jucato thinks a new sources.list can be generated if the Software Properties thingy is used
<nosrednaekim> stdin: what are you running!?
<nosrednaekim> mado sure
 * Jucato is scared of mado... partition-chewer...
<mado> Jucato: ... don't be afraid ... i'm not eating any partitions :)
<eix> any idea why smbfs package can't be installed?
<eix> stdin: ok, thnks
<stdin> nosrednaekim: hardy, this is my development box/laptop.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: 01:24:10 up 21 days, 21:04,  3 users,  load average: 0.63, 0.52, 0.54 ;)
<Jucato> mado: the fact that you're just chewing on them is scary enough :P
<Erickj92> when i try to play Runescape, i get the "Error loading applet" message. anyone know whats up?
<mado> i'm vegetarian ... i know that i'm eating your food's food but hopefully you understand :)
<dthacker> eix: not unless you give us error messages
<Jucato> eix: try installing using apt-get to see the error messages
<eix> Jucato: already doing that
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah yeah.... what would happen over time
<mado> runescape? *laughing*
<[Relic]> dwidmann, still think you would have been better off waiting for the q9450  :)
<eix> dthacker: it says that the package is obsolete or something like that
<mado> sorry but ... nearly everywhere i went the last few days i heard someone mention "runescape"
<mado> i guess it is a curse or something ... it follows me around :)
<Jucato> Erickj92: you might need java or something.. maybe there's a #runescape channel you can ask in
<Erickj92> Jucato, i have java, but the java website says it out of date. how would i get the new one?
<mado> isn't a new one in the repositories?
<Jucato> Erickj92: install sun-java6-plugin?
<_dennister> hey guys :) 2 of my fav helpers :)
<Jucato> or just install Kubuntu Restricted Extras
<dthacker> eix: apt-get and friends will *try* to do the right thing.  Maybe you should pastebin the error?
<Erickj92> Jucato, no i think i got some odd one off apt-get
<mado> and erm ... jucato ... why is it scarry that i am chewing on partitions?
<_dennister> anyone know which system owner should own httpd? apache2 isn't a valid user, apparently
<nosrednaekim> mado: chewing == eating
<eix> dthacker: ok..but it might not be English
<mado> yeah ... so?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you eat gum? :P
<Jucato> anyway.. offtopic heheh
<nosrednaekim> ha
<mado> ok ok
<mado> ;)
<mado> everyone who wants some bubble or chewing gum :) come and follow me :)
<dwidmann> [Relic]: probably, but I was half impatient, 1/4 nervous wreck, 1/4 nervous, and 100% impulsive
<mado> oops ... i guess "anyone" is the correct "*one"-word?
<dthacker> _dennister: www-data
<stdin> mado: both work there
<[Relic]> dwidmann, in that case you want to impulsively buy my wishlist and send it here  :)
<mado> thank goodness! .9
<mado> :)
<dwidmann> [Relic]: I'm impulsively broke
<dwidmann> [Relic]: I just ordered my list at about 4am
<_dennister> dthacker: ty...i just tried that, but confirmation i'm on the right track helps
<[Relic]> dwidmann, ok, reroute it here and buy your self a nice new one with better parts   :)
<[Relic]> dwidmann, have fun with it  :)
<dthacker> _dennister: what are you trying to accomplish?
<martin_> hello good evening!
<Erickj92> Jucato, still having issues with runescape loading even after updating Java plugin
<yovan> hi
<yovan> i'm just testing
<Jucato> Erickj92: hm.. what browser are you using?
<mado> nosrednaekim: ... do you use the program you showed me yourself?
<Erickj92> Jucato, FireFox 2
<dthacker> yovan: seems to be working :)
<mado> http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<yovan> i'm french
<nosrednaekim> mado: no I do not.... I have not used windows in 5 years
<_dennister> dthacker: i'm having real probs installing sql-ledger on what will be a headless server
<yovan> and new to kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sle> when i installed kubuntu i didnt have it co nnected to the internet now adept installer greys everything out how do i turn i ton
<nosrednaekim> sle: go to Manage repositories in the adept menu and enable them all
<sle> thanks nosrednaekim
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... well ... unfortunately i have to use it on my notebook ... i need it at school
<yovan> hey guys can anybody help me about installing shockwave on kubuntu gutsy?
<mado> shockwave?
<mado> for linux?
<dthacker> _dennister: good luck! I've just verified that www-data is the stock apache user.
<_dennister> dthacker: no matter what i do, tho, i can't login as the superuser; all i ever get is error! users/members problem, and the sql-ledger faq says this about write permissions
<mado> since when? *big eyes*
<yovan> i don't know if it is possible
<nosrednaekim> yovan: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<dthacker> _dennister: do you mean the superuser of sql-ledger, the super user of mysql, or the super user of the OS?
<yovan> i did
<yovan> it works
<mado> yovan: i am not an expert but i heard there wasn't shockwave for linux
<_dennister> it seems lots of other people have trouble with sql-ledger...i mean the superuser of sql-ledger
<yovan> but on some sites it needs shockwave
<mado> flash works ... but shockwave?
<Erickj92> Jucato, any ideas why its not working? I had issues with Java on Gentoo also
<_dennister> i need to get in somehow to get the first database setup, but i can't if the su i created is denied all access
<nosrednaekim> whats the difference?
<Jucato> Erickj92: not really. sorry... might be some firefox-java setup
<mado> yovan: ...
<mado> Unlike Flash, the Shockwave browser plugin is not available for Linux or Solaris despite vocal lobbying efforts
<dthacker> _dennister: can you access mysql at the command line?
<Erickj92> is there a firefox channel i might ask in? or a java channel?
<mado> quoting wikipedia
<dwidmann> [Relic]: I hope I will. I hope the !@#$!@#$ thing works when all is said and done too
<yovan> thanks man
<_dennister> dthacker: yes, i can, but sql-ledger actually uses postgres
<mado> yovan: ... wait!
<mado> However, the Shockwave Player can be installed on Linux with CrossOver or by running a Windows version of a supported browser in Wine
<Jucato> Erickj92: #firefox I thik
<Jucato> think*
<Erickj92> ok
<Erickj92> thanks
<dthacker> _dennister: you've just left the boundaries of my expertise. sorry :)
<sonoftheclayr> Hello all I just recieved a wireless mouse and am trying to set it up. Does anybody know how to does this and if so could they please help out
<yovan> yes i herad of that
<dthacker> I *want* to play with Postgres, but haven't had time
<yovan> but it is not linux...
<yovan> i don't like wine
 * dthacker must....resist...bad...beer....joke....
<gtt> my kcontrol applet for disks and filesystem doesntwork
<_dennister> dthacker: i know what u mean...i've been wanting to try this sql-ledger for a long time, but there were probs with an out-of-date postgres dependency in the repositories...now i really need swl-ledger's inventory module
<yovan> a,d one more thing guys . i want to put all my downloads on a windows partition.
<mado> dthacker: ... that sounds like the guy in "anger managment" ... the guy who curses when his favorite sports team loses a game
<gtt> I get this error : the module Disks and Filesystem could not be loaded
<yovan> i use ntfs-config
<dthacker> _dennister: sorry I can't help, stop by offtopic and ping me if you get it going.  I'm married to this window's loving accountant.....
<ere4si> seems I can't run konsole without any border...
<_dennister> the other inventory programs available seem to be way too huge, enterprise-level, and i need to keep track of hardware components in the used-pc-building.............ok i will, not a great accountant here
<dthacker> ere4si: I agree, you can't
<ere4si> dthacker: just been googling it and there's alot of people asking for it...
 * dthacker hugs his Konsole. Tabs are cool!
<_dennister> dthacker: OMG...think i'm finally past the ownership/users problem...onto more configs :)...maybe i'll have a successful sql-ledger installation soon :) yayyyyyy!
<dthacker> \o/
<dwidmann> dthacker: yakuake ftw
<Erickj92> am I able to update Kubuntu to 8.1 through terminal?
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92: you mean 8.04?
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92: yes
<Erickj92> umm yeah
<Erickj92> lol
<Erickj92> sorry my bad
 * dthacker runs off to look at yakuake
<Erickj92> nosrednaekim, so it can be done without formatting my hard drive and everything?
<turkeyNeck> anyone running ubuntu on virtualbox?
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92: sure
<dwidmann> Erickj92: sudo -s; sed -i /etc/apt/sources.list -e "s/gutsy/hardy/g"; apt-get dist-upgrade; ............ or some such
<Erickj92> cool
<Erickj92> lol dwidmann, right over my head
<turkeyNeck> got a question regarding screen resolution with kubuntu and virtualbox
<stdin> Erickj92: hardy is still in development, do don't expect a fully working system (or even a working system)
<Erickj92> stdin, i was mainly waiting for the final release. i was just wondering if it could be done
<mado> a pity one of my friends isn't here turkeyNeck ... but i guess the other guys can help you too
<stdin> Erickj92: then there will be one command "sudo do-release-upgrade" (when it's out)
<Erickj92> ok, sweet
<Erickj92> thanks
<Erickj92> oh BTW Jucato, i got Runescape to work. i selected another signed aplet at the detail page.
<turkeyNeck> the kde display manager doesn't show any higher resolution than 800x600. can anyone shed light into this? i have the VBox guest additions installed
<nosrednaekim> turkeyNeck: just ask
<Erickj92> turkeyNeck, could it be outdated drivers, or no drivers?
<nosrednaekim> turkeyNeck: do you have it set to auto set resultion or whatever?
<turkeyNeck> nosrednaekim: auto set resolution hasn't been set
<johan> hi, is there a way to disable eth0 so it will not show up in "ifconfig" ?
<mado> erm guys ... i heard there was function ... i don't know what it is called but ... if you choose this function the notebook will not shutdown but write some files (from ram?) on your hard-disk so that you can continue your work if you forgot to charge the battery ...
<nosrednaekim> turkeyNeck: its somethere in the Vbox menu.. but I can't remember where.... you may also have to set kubuntuto use the Vbox x driver.... in any case, the best place to ask is 3vbox
<nosrednaekim> mado: suspend
<mado> what is the function called? / and does it write the files on swap?
<nosrednaekim> or hibernate
<nosrednaekim> hibernate writes files to swap, suspends writes them to RAM
<mado> which files does hibernate write to swap?
<nosrednaekim> mado: the contents of the RAM
<turkeyNeck> nosrednaekim: k. thx for the info
<nosrednaekim> #vbox, sorry
<turkeyNeck> heh, yeah i figured
<mado> so ok ... i guess that means i should use at least as much swap as i have ram?
<nosrednaekim> mado: correct, the standard amount is about 1.5 times your RAM
<mado> hmmm ok ... then i will use 5 gb swap
<mado> because i have 3 gb ram
<nosrednaekim> mado: dang.. thats a ton of ram :)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: is that still applicable? I mean, imho it's indirectly proportional to RAM
<mado> well ... yeah ... my notebook is a newer than my pc
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: for hibernate? certainly....you can't hibernate if you have less swap then ram
<mado> darn ... the 'a' shouldn't be there ... sorry
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: really? oh...
 * Jucato didn't know that about hibernate
<Jucato> although I couldn't suspend in hardy either (last I tried0
<nonewmsgs> shouldnt hibranate work if most of ram is empty?
<nosrednaekim> nonewmsgs: i'm not sure actually.... but all I know is that you do that to be safe
<nonewmsgs> nosrednaekim, it does make a lot of sense
<mado> erm ... when "hibernate" writes files from ram to your "swap"-partition in kubuntu ... what kind of files does "suspend" write?
<nosrednaekim> mado: suspend is entirely different.... that just freezes the contents of your ram.
<nonewmsgs> an RITer! one of my best friends in college did a year in RIT
<pyro17> nonewmsgs what about rit
<nonewmsgs> pyro17, it just brings back pleasant college memories
<pyro17> look at my hostname
<ejm> augh..whenever I need help, #ubuntu has way too many users, while #kubuntu has the right amount of traffic and brains.
<nonewmsgs> ejm agreed
<ejm> anyway, I have a compaq laptop with an atheros wifi NIC.
<nosrednaekim> ejm: oooo atheros... my favorite :)
<nosrednaekim> not
<ejm> I'd like to get it working. would it work automatically after I install? or not?
<nonewmsgs> usually ejm
<ejm> or do I have to ndiswrapp it?
<nonewmsgs> ejm sometimes you have to but most of them work fine out-of-the-box or with a few madwifi commands
<ejm> because I can live w/o wifi on it.
<ejm> ok
<nonewmsgs> see if it works with the livecd
<nosrednaekim> ejm: depends on the model.... usually, if atheros'don't work right away,they won't work at all.
<ejm> ugh...
<nosrednaekim> (except with ndiswrapper)
<nosrednaekim> they work VERY well with ndiswrapper
<ejm> best buy needs a bit more selection if I get one from them again.
<ejm> maybe an IBM, or leveno
<nonewmsgs> i buy a lot of netgear cards all with atheros and i have had good luck with them
<ejm> sweet
<ejm> I'll try it then..this is going to take a while as vista is preinstalled..maybe I should dump the trial software before I partiiton everything.
<ejm> that'd take a while.
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I researched the card I got for my desktop and it works perfectly
<mado> nosrednaekim: i'm nearly ready
<Strogol> ubuntu br
<ejm> which card is it?
<Strogol> ubuntu pt-br??
<nosrednaekim> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Strogol> tks
<nosrednaekim> ejm: netgear I think... TL221 or seomthing like that
<ejm> dang...they probably have that one there!
<nosrednaekim> I got this one off of Newegg for like $15
<ejm> If only I was in boise and not twin falls. idaho.
<ejm> ok, I'll go start partitioning. thanks for the input.
<nonewmsgs> http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Netgear
<nonewmsgs> what kind of chipset do you recomend?
<nosrednaekim> Atheros
<nonewmsgs> smile
<nosrednaekim> or INtel
<nosrednaekim> just make sure you get the right one
<nonewmsgs> oh yes intel but they only deal with built-ins
<mado> nosrednaekim: ... do you know how good the tool works you showed me?
<mado> or does any other one know more about it?
<nosrednaekim> mado: I have heard that it works perfectly fine
<mado> ok :)
<ejm> dang it! HP disabled overclocking the AMD cpu!
<ejm> That's like 1/2 the reason I got it!
<nosrednaekim> !?!?!
<ejm> I went into the bios, and there's no options for overclocking, or doing anything except for some virtuilization crap that I'll never use.
<kgoetz> you seem supprised
<kgoetz> desktop or server?
<ejm> yes and no.
<ejm> it's a laptop
<nosrednaekim> oh... you can't overclock laptops normally!
<nosrednaekim> onless you get like an ASUS
<kgoetz> heh. not sure overclocking a laptop is a good move *grin*
<ejm> I'm not suprised because HP and compaq could get sued by a lot of people. but it'd be nice for us who like to live on the linux side.
<mado> and erm ... i heard it was possible to read / write / delete / alter / ... files on NTFS-partitions with kubuntu 7.10 ... is this true?
<ejm> yeah, I'd only do it for a few minutes, then probably go back to what it was.
<ejm> i'm not sure
<ejm> I know you can read
<ejm> that sounded just plain mean
<nosrednaekim> mado: yep... this is true
<mado> mean?
<ejm> you can read an NTFS partition, but I've never tried writing.
<kgoetz> you can write
<mado> why mean?
<kgoetz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mado> thanks nosrednaekim ... kgoetz
<ejm> I said I know you can read. If there was some brainless person, they'd think I was saying you could read, like read a book or read a sign.
<ejm> ok, time to get the partitioning started.
<ejm> brb
<jhutchins> If you bought a system that can be overclocked significantly, chances are you paid more then you would have paid for a system that runs at the "overclocked" speed in the first place.
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: LOL...++
<mado> is it allowed to use this symbol '_' in the middle of two words when you create a partition?
<kgoetz> mado: not sure. in the label perhaps
<nosrednaekim> mado: for the mount point?
<mado> well ... /media/abc_xyz ... for example
<nosrednaekim> mado: thats fine
<mado> and when isn't it allowed?
<nosrednaekim> it always is...
<nosrednaekim> just wasn't sure what you were askin
<mado> well ... i want to create "/media/abc_xyz" when i install linux
<ejm> yeah, when I overclock my sempron, it seems to go slower than when it's at normal speed
<nosrednaekim> mado: yeah, thats fine
<nosrednaekim> mado:  I have to go.... good luck :)
<nosrednaekim> mado: oh, and install windows before you install linux, it makes things easier
<mado> can you wait just a sec ...
<ejm> firefox is at version 2.0.0.13 now.
<mado> i have it ready now ...
<mado> the sizes
<mado> finally
<mado> or is anybody in here too who can help me to tell me if this was a good idea?
<kgoetz> mado: if you need to ask about something, simply ask about it ;)
<ejm> for wat?
<kgoetz> if you need to paste usea pastebin
<ejm> what? not wat
<mado> ok ... well ... here we go ...
<ejm> you guys ever get an email from Randy white?
<mado> the hard disk's size is 146 gb totally
<frida> hola buenas noches
<frida> alguien habla español
<frida> no o creo cierto
<mado> and i thought about some partitions ...
<mado> 15	gb	15360	mb		NTFS	/media/windows
<mado> 16	gb	16384	mb		ext3	/
<mado> 5	gb	5120	mb		swap	swap
<ejm> good
<mado> 80	gb	81920	mb		FAT32	/media/windows_programs
<ejm> how much ram do you have?
<mado> 17,5	gb	17920	mb		ext3	/home
<mado> 12,5	gb	12800	mb		NTFS	/media/windows_my_documents
<mado> erm ... 3 gb
<mado> ram
<ejm> any more partitions?
<ejm> cause it sounds good
<mado> no
<ejm> looks great
<mado> well ... it took me about an hour to think about it :)
<ejm> what are you doing? just setting it up for linux the first time?
<ejm> it took me longer when I first dual-booted.
<mado> because i thought about all the programs i need at school ... they only run under windows
<ejm> yeah, that looks good.
<kgoetz> mado: please dont paste in here
<kgoetz> !es | frida
<ubotu> frida: En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ejm> pending on the distro, I'd go with 20gb or bigger, but that's just with other linuxes.
<mado> well ... it is my first time i install a dual-boot system on my own computer ... some months ago i installed linux for my father too because he wanted to see it ... but i didn't think so much about it then
<mado> well ... i wanted to use kubuntu 7.10 ...
<_dennister> man this sql-ledger is a bia**ch!
<mado> maybe 8.04 with the old kde when it is out ...
<ejm> 16gb should be enough for / .
<Y-Town> is there a way t make the number pad turn on during boot?  before kde fires up?  I have it enabled to be on when KDE comes up but im looking for earlier....
<ejm> hit next or whatever lol
<_dennister> <----is thinking of writing a howto to install this thing.....
<ejm> hit shift and num lock
<ejm> oh wait!
<mado> well ejm ... first of all i have to finish the windows-installation
<ejm> yeah there's a way
<mado> pardon me ejm ?
<ejm> i was talking to someone else about the shift and num lock thing
<ejm> you're fine mando
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... sorry
<Y-Town> <--- someone else   :o)
<ejm> ok...that makes your keypad become a mouse...lol
<mado> *smiling* nice to meet you Y-Town alias someone else :)
<ejm> it's really easy to do, and I can't remember how to do it.
<Y-Town> mado: dito
<mado> erm ... guys ...
<ejm> google will be useful in a sec
<ejm> Y-Town, check your BIOS settings.
<ejm> that's the way I know of right off my head.
<mado> who of you learned english as mother-tongue? ... (i'm sorry i can't phrase this sentence correctly)
<Y-Town> ejm: Ok.. I will check into it
<ejm> native?
<ejm> me.
<mado> yeah ... ok ...
<mado> erm ... when you read my nickname here ... mado ...
<ejm> brb
<mado> do you read it like "mad o" ?
<mado> ok :)
<ejm> yeah, I read it like mad o or "mad uh"
<mado> maybe this was the correct sentence ... who of you is a native english speaker? ... ejm ?
<ejm> Yes, I am.
<mado> nah ... i wanted to know if this was the correct saying
<mado> if you ask somebody what his mother-tongue was
<mado> how do you ask somebody this question?
<pyro_17> what is your native language
<ejm> yeah!
<mado> thanks pyro_17 !
<pyro_17> np
<ejm> going brain dead..need to jump to #gentoo for a bit. that'll make me feel like a little fish in hot water.
<mado> well ... as you now can see ... english isn't my mother-tongue
<mado> ejm: ... why?
<pyro_17> indeed not
<Alucard_Hellsing> sorry to interupt. but i was wondering if anyone here knew some who goes by the name of StateofTrance
<mado> pyro_17: ??
<mado> can you explain that to me why you said "indeed not"?
<pyro_17> you said "well ... as you now can see ... english isn't my mother-tongue"
<pyro_17> i agreed
<mado> ok :) thank you
<ejm> I sit too much in front of a computer. that's why mado
<mado> uhuu ... i know this habit but i'm not telling you why *whistling* :)
<mado> and one more thing ejm ... and you other guys out there ... i don't know how mado could be pronounced correctly ... but mado stands for "mario do***" ... my name :)
<Alucard_Hellsing> i guess not....  well then could any one here help me to conect to the morpheus irc server
<mado> Alucard_Hellsing: ... i am sorry ... i am new around here ... when i see this person you were talking about i tell her / him that you wanted to talk to her / him
<Alucard_Hellsing> ty
<ejm> sweet name mado
<ejm> ok you atheros nuts! I rebooted, and it's not finding a wireless signal, much less a wlan0
<mado> well thank you ... :)
<ejm> can I kick and screen like the people that call dell?
<mado> Alucard_Hellsing: ...
<mado> i found a website ...
<Alucard_Hellsing> yes
<mado> it says this room morpheus ...
<mado> it's in "P2PChat"
<ejm> sneeze
<mado> bless you!
<Alucard_Hellsing> yes ty
<orehon> I using Kubuntu 7.10 and I have a problem with bluetooth... I can send a file from my laptop to my cellphone... but I can not send a file from my celphone to my laptop or browser the cellphone files... How can help me?
<mado> no problem ... i don't know what it is but i hope you find what you are looking for
<mado> Alucard_Hellsing: ...
<mado> http://irc.netsplit.de/webchat/?net=P2PChat&room=%23Morpheus ... here!
<mado> there is a web-applet!
<Alucard_Hellsing> ty vm
<krodolfo> http://subefotos.com/ver/?c8a94d02c21329a34480190d8d3987afo.jpg
<mado> oh dear guys ... i am very sorry but i have to go now
<mado> i hope to see you soon
<mado> good bye
<mado> and thank you very much for your help
<orehon> I using Kubuntu 7.10 and I have a problem with bluetooth... I can send a file from my laptop to my cellphone... but I can not send a file from my celphone to my laptop or browser the cellphone files... Anyone can help me?
<_dennister> kgoetz: hey there :) making some progress on this thing...:)
<dek> how can I make OpenSSH server not start at startup (that it has to be started manually after booting)?
<kgoetz> _dennister: :)
<_dennister> i think i have to write-up a howto for this bia**ch of a sql-ledger tho, 'cuz the documentation sucks
<urli> hi
<foibles> hi there
<foibles> can someone help me mount my /dev/hda1?
<foibles> its not doing it
<K`zan> Anyone know what is going on with k3b?  Thought my DVD/RW had gone bad and ordered another only to find out that they both work fine with nero under wincrap :-(.
<foibles> http://pastebin.com/m18dab21c
<foibles> thats my fstab
<_dennister> K`zan: i've been having probs with k3b myself, and the underlying cdrdao...i think it's a bug with the latest updates
<_dennister> but i haven't looked it up yet
<K`zan> _dennister: Something def wrong with some element, tried google and it was a ZOO :-(.
<K`zan> Apparently going on for a while now :(
<K`zan> One solution is to make and iso on a wincrap partition and use nero to burn it.  Sucks, but is better than making tgz files and sending those over.
<_dennister> luckily i don't have to burn dvd's very often...busy working on this headless fileserver :) almost done...if i can get the bi*ch of a sql-ledger finished installing
<K`zan> LOL, heard good things about that sql_ledger.
<K`zan> I just use it for backups mostly.
<_dennister> foibles: i took a look at the pastebin...does it mount at bootup?
<K`zan> Not sure what to do, someone said the entertainment mafia paid them to screw it up, not sure I believe that though.
<foibles> _dennister, no
<foibles> _dennister, i have to do it manually
<foibles> the uuid is correct
<foibles> i just think i don't have the commands right
<_dennister> K`zan: u heard "good" thiings"? about using it, or installing it?
<K`zan> I always replace that uuid crap with the dev entry, works for me...
<compilerwriter> Help Opera keeps complaining that it can't find the java plugin I have tried several things I have found online and not gotten the issue fixed.
<K`zan> _dennister: Using it.  Got a friend down under that runs his business off it, or at least was from what I gathered.
<K`zan> He didn't indicate a problem installing it IIRC.
<_dennister> foibles: i see u have 'user' as an option...but uid and gid specifies you, 1000, instead of root, and root needs to mount it at bootup, but isn't allowed
<_dennister> K`zan: who installed it for ur friend?
<foibles> _dennister, won't that just make the whole drive only root accessable?
<K`zan> He did, considering where he is (a million miles from anywhere :-).
<_dennister> foibles: not quite, not if u use 'users' as the fstab option, and make sure that you have a group called users with yourself and root as part of that group
<K`zan> Well, sigh, I guess I need to create a huge wincrap partition for creating ISOs on so I can burn them using nero :-(.
<_dennister> K`zan: we need some better documentation than what exists for it...which distro does he use?
<K`zan> My backups are as old as I am comfortable with them being.
<K`zan> _dennister: gentoo last I heard.
<dek> how can I edit the list of daemons that run at startup?
<foibles> _dennister, isn't that default?
<foibles> whats default uid for root again?
<_dennister> i c...i have a working gentoo installation on my htpc upstairs, but installation, maintenance, and compilation take sooooooo long with gentoo, my isntallation hasn't had much luvin' lately
<K`zan> foibles: 0:0
<dwidmann> wow, so fewer interupts in hardy x86_64 ... I have it down to 135/s
<_dennister> K`zan: could u help foibles here? i'm not the best helper in the world...i sometimes give users a bum steer, so i try to write things down rather than give live help...i forget what default is in relation to fstab options
<untumu> hi
<foibles> _dennister, thanks none the less
<K`zan> _dennister: foibles: OK, what I would do is use one of the lines there hacked to the partition I want and once it mounts on boot, hack to suit...
<K`zan> less /etc/fstab
<foibles> K`zan, http://pastebin.com/m18dab21c
<foibles> thats my fstab
<dbrick> Could one of you guys tell when what i need to edit so kde wont load on start up?
<_dennister> lol @ K`zan i don't even follow that... and i think foibles might be newbier than I :-)
<K`zan> foibles: This is what I use for my vmware partiton, it works:  /dev/sda6               /home/vmware            ext3    defaults        0 2
<K`zan> I own everything on that partition (me the user, not me root :-).
<_dennister> that's better :)
<foibles> K`zan, so just put default?
<foibles> and the 2 option
<foibles> _dennister, i concur with your statements
<dbrick> anyone?
<K`zan> Be aware that there is something strange with ubuntu where sometimes it will not mount on boot and other times it appears not to mount, but it is actually mounted.
<K`zan> Yes.  Confusing :).
<K`zan> defaults works fine for me and the 0 2 is just the sequence to check the drive.
<K`zan> IIRC :)
<foibles> K`zan, ill try it
<K`zan> Good luck with it, make sure you mod it to what partition and type you want to mount.
<foibles> K`zan, what exactly do you mean by "mod"
<K`zan> change the /dev/sda6 and ext3 to whatever partition and type you have.
<foibles> K`zan, ah, right
<K`zan>   /dev/hda1               /media/hda1            ext3    defaults        0 2
<K`zan> I think :-)
<K`zan> make sure /media/hda1 exists...
<Frederick> folks have anyone here ever used hibernate relational persistence for java in ubuntu? isnt there a package for it?
<MrJoey> Where do I find the list for the major and minor to supply for mknod ?
<K`zan> I always look at those values in /dev :-)
<foibles> K`zan, it exists
<K`zan> after you put it in fstab and save it, try: mount /media/hda1 and see what happens
<Frederick> folks is it my impression or tghe last kubuntu is releasing a lot of new packages updates everyday?
<Frederick> I have like 98 ackages to updare and ive update like 4 days ago
<K`zan> Frederick: Sometimes it happens like that...
<pleasethankyou> how can i install nvidia driver in ubuntu from the offcial and latest one?
<TeslaTony>  pleasethankyou: NVidia usually has them available for download off their website
<K`zan> Night folks!
<pleasethankyou> TeslaTony yes but it tells me excuses like i have to log into terminal 3 or soemthing and no x allowed while insalling
<lanoxx> whats the name of that handy tool to view diskpsace usage on ubuntu, can i install it on kubuntu?
<ere4si> I just use   df -h   in konsole
<foibles> df -h is very handy indeed
<foibles> as is locate
<foibles> something i didn't know existed for the longest time
<lanoxx> df -h |sort -n is better
<foibles> anyone else have any handy commands they want to confess to?
<lanoxx> still sometimes a gui makes things a bit handier
 * DOOM_NX good morning all! :)
<pleasethankyou> i want to isntall latest nivdia but it tells me excuses like i have to log into terminal 3 or something and no x allowed while installing
<Woxdee> I have a directory on an NTFS partiton I have write permission to, named "Torrent downloaded from demonoid.com.txt", which I can't delete nor rename, I just get "no such file/directory" when I try.  How can I get it deleted?
<pat5star> Woxdee: are you escaping the spaces?
<Woxdee> Yessir, even tried 'rm -Rf *' both within and outside the directory it resides in.
<Woxdee> Equally undoable from a GUI file commander.
<pat5star> Woxdee: I'm not sure then, I don't work with ntfs much, hopefully someone else can help
<Woxdee> hai
<ere4si> Woxdee: in that dir do   ls    then copy/paste the file as ls shows it, put quotes around it, then   sudo rm -f it
<foibles> hah
<foibles> "Mac: the worlds most advanced operating system is here!"
<foibles> good jeezus, lets all get a mac, it must be true!
<Woxdee> ere4si: Already tried that, just gives "no such file or directory"
<TeslaTony> foibles: Are they backing that statement up with anything?
<Woxdee> hehe.  Mac even outdoes microsoft when it comes to hyping it's products.
<foibles> TeslaTony, only the "hi im a pc, im a mac" advertisement
<foibles> i can't stand mac
<foibles> its very hard for me to use
<TeslaTony> foibles: Because right now I'm seeing the first episode of Space Invader Zim: "It's advanced!"
<pat5star> foibles: I love those commercials tho, they were brilliant :)
<foibles> TeslaTony, heh
<Woxdee> haha
<TeslaTony> I rather like Macintosh. Apple has yet to make a claim (directly) that wasn't completely untrue. Their fanbase, on the other hand...
<foibles> to the non-technical person ill bet all the flash really does make it amazing
<TeslaTony> My problem with Mac is that their computers don't do what I need them to
<Woxdee> hmm...  I should correct my statement; they're the king of creating a hyped-up fanbase.
<TeslaTony> Hyped-up? That's all?
<TeslaTony> I was thinking "Foaming at the mouth and probably rabid"
<pat5star> I'm afraid to buy a mac. everyone I know that owns one has become diehard obsessive about them, I don't want to turn into an apple zombie :)
 * pat5star is the pot calling the kettle black when it comes to linux
<TeslaTony> Yeah...scary thing about Linux users and being fanatics is that they frequently have facts to back them up...
<Woxdee> What I hear more than anything fromt the macnatics is that they're 1) pretty, and 2) streamlined and tend to do everything for you.
<TeslaTony> Which works for my parents rather nicely
<Woxdee> Well, ever since they switched to posix-based OSX I have to admit they've become slightly alluring...
<TeslaTony> I'm a huge fan of having lots of available choices
<Woxdee> Yeah.
<family> hey
<TeslaTony> Know your application, then apply the right hardware/software solution
<TeslaTony> family: Jo
<family> hey
<Woxdee> hey
<family> how is everybody doing  tonight?
<Woxdee> Goooood.
<Woxdee> As far as this segment of everyone goes.
<TeslaTony> We were about to have our ritual sacrifice of a goat to the great god Foss
<TeslaTony> Care to join?
<family> this unduntu had to be the easiest install i have ever done.
<Woxdee> The goat food gawd.
<TeslaTony> we're having goatburgers afterwards
<family> nice - lol
 * TeslaTony laughs
<Woxdee> goat-cheese goat burgers
<TeslaTony> I was having a lot of fun looking stuff up and talking to people while installing my OS...the LiveCD is fantastic
<family> wooly burgers - lol
<family> what distro are you running - kunbuntu ? unbuntu?
<TeslaTony> Hrm...goat patty...feta cheese...yoghurt..cucumber...olives...this may be a smash hit!
<family> lol
<TeslaTony> I'm running Ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package installed (so, essentially, a chimera)
<Woxdee> Odd as it may seem, it does sound good.
<family> yep sure does.
<family> is  it the gutsy gibbon?
<family> WTF  man remove your nick - your just asking for issues
<TeslaTony> You know what one of the big things that got me hooked on Linux was? Krecipes. It is hands down the best recipe manager I have ever run across...including a few that you have to pay a good amount of money for
<Woxdee> whot..
<family> lol
<family> so we have a chef
<Woxdee> I thought I knew all the cool kde-applications there was to know for me.
<Woxdee> I have to see this.
<TeslaTony> If you like cooking, try it
<family> hey chef how many primary elements are there?
<TeslaTony> I used it to manage catering a wedding
<Woxdee> Already installing it.
<family> oh no man my suse distro has these apps beat hands down - but  this seems to be pretty clean i noticed the amarok is back - dont like  that sound app.
<Woxdee> Oooo
<Woxdee> Nutrient info import function.
<TeslaTony> One part that's really nice is if you want to make a particular menu--say chicken soup, ceasar salad, rice pudding, eggplant parmesan and fruit punch--you can tell it to make a shopping list
<pleaseandthankyo> can i install ubuntu edubun xunbu kubuntu at the same time?
<Woxdee> pleaseandthankyo: You could have them all on the same machine, but installing them simultaneously might be very tricky ;)
<TeslaTony> Before you export the list, though, you tell it which ingredients you already have, and it lets you remove them from the list
<matt1728> does anyone know how to make the K-Menu transparent?
<Woxdee> nice.
<Daisuke_Ido> not tricky, just install each -desktop package
<Daisuke_Ido> xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, etc
<family> not usually a good idea to install o/s 's at same time but if your actually asking about a dual boot - it should work but you might run into issues.
<Woxdee> Oh, I thought he meant installing them as seperate os'es.
<pleaseandthankyo> why doesn't everyone do that
<TeslaTony> pleasedanthankyou: Yes you can, I've done it, but xfce has some issues with gnome because of using different video rendering engines. If you want to keep it to KDE/Gnome, that seems to be OK, because that's what I have now
<family> anyone know how to init the samba service on the gutsy gibbon  7.10   to see a  win partition ?
<pleaseandthankyo> TeslaTony so installed xbuntu and edubuntu how can both use kde?
<Odd-rationale> Could someone help me with dynamic dns? I have an account at dyndns.com but I'm not sure I know how to use it...
<family> sure man all you need to do is to  put in the IP of  the machine where your putting up your web server.
<family> night all have to crash - peace out - later!
<Woxdee> matt1728: Go to System Settings, click Appearance, go to Style and enter the 'Effects' tab.  From there you can choose 'Menu Effect' and set it to 'make translucent'.
<Woxdee> nite family
<Odd-rationale> family: I thought you were going to help me... :( J/K!
<michael> anyone have experience with wine + gecko?
<Woxdee> matt1728: Not that Compiz has a better way of making menus transparent, so if you're going to use that you should disable KDE's way of doing it.
<Woxdee> michael: Some with wine.
<michael> There seems to be some recent problem, where once you run wine gecko www.whatever.com
<michael> it leaves the gecko window up, blank, doing nothing, it's frozen
<michael> So when I either run the command again, or use Steam (which depends on gecko for emulated browsing capabilities) I get blank pages/crashing
<TeslaTony> Woxdee: I'm using the KDE menu transparencies with Compiz with little to no trouble right now...although getting Compiz to behave last night was a headache...
<Woxdee> heh, tell me about headache..  I have an ATI card :p
<TeslaTony> Owwwww...
<tomahasamoot> I'm expirmenting with CrossOver Games, and it tells me that my nVidia driver is out of date... but there's no newer driver in apt-get
<tomahasamoot> should I try to get an update from nVidia?
<michael> I never use apt-get for nvidia drivers
<Woxdee> michael: Really hard to say what the issue is, as I don't use Gecko.  But when it comes to wine, functionality is still a bit of a gamble.
<michael> you have to use the nvidia blob from their website
<tomahasamoot> michael: so what do you sugest?
<ubuntu> hello, everybody
<Woxdee> 'lo ubuntu
<tomahasamoot> michael: does it work well?
<michael> @toma, you need a bit of experience, but using the binary blob from Nvidia, you can run just about anything
<Woxdee> TeslaTony: Thanks for pointing it out to me, this program is a bulls-eye.
<ubuntu> I am installing kubuntu8.04 from disk now.
<michael> I personally need it to run Team Fortress 2, and things that require REAL 3D acceleration
<michael> @toma, It works perfect, but it's not problem free :\
<michael> , once you get it working
<ubuntu> and it's 87% now , I'm execting.
<Woxdee> ..you can get Steam working in Wine now?
<michael> Steam works 100%
<TeslaTony> I've been hearing about steam for a while now
<michael> I'm having problems with Gecko (needed to use Steam's built in browser"
<michael> )*
<michael> The winehq channel doesn't have anyone active currently...
<michael> I take that back, steam doesn't work perfectly, it always detects your pointer about 8 to 10 pixels above where it actually is
<michael> making navigating steam a huge headache
<Woxdee> hehe
<michael> It's a piece of rubbish as it is, this just makes it worse. :\
<Woxdee> hahaha
<Woxdee> So we've gone from 100% to "rubbish" ;p
<michael> Hahaha...
<michael> well
<michael> Workability
<michael> 80%
<michael> Program design and speed
<michael> rubbish'
<Woxdee> hm, yeah
<Woxdee> It's slow even in Windows for me.
<TeslaTony> Quick question: Does anyone have a quick link or suggestion for upnp?
<TeslaTony> I want to get upnp up and running for my xbox and archos 605
<Woxdee> er.. lemme see, I was doing read-up on upnp a while back.
<TeslaTony> Bonus points if it includes something that lets me access it over the internet, but that might be a different problem
<Woxdee> meh, I obviously left that bookmark folder on my trashed partition.
<ubuntu> year, it's 98% now, later I will have kubuntu8.04 beta.
<michael> That's what I wanted to ask
<michael> if ... Hardy Heron? is out
<michael> or what it's final release date is?
<ubuntu> soon
<ere4si> late april
<ubuntu> I install from disk, not from CD.
<michael> apt-get dist-upgrade, I assume?
<TeslaTony> Sweet. How's 8.04 looking so far?
<ubuntu> No, I download a iso file
<ubuntu> bye, I reboot now.
<michael> Anyone else use KDE 4 yet?
<jujimufu> hello
<Woxdee> michael: I've tried ;)
<jujimufu> I have Gutsy installed, how do I upgrade to the beta version of Hurdy without re-installing kubuntu?
<michael> I hated KDE4, it was really wonky
<michael> I didn't use it more than like twice, but I didn't like it while I did
<Odd-rationale> michael: I holding on to kde3. But kde4 does look promising. maybe in 8.10 or 9.04 the latest.
<Woxdee> heh
<Woxdee> yeah
<michael> @Odd, I have high hopes for it, but it seemed equally as confusing as vista to use
<Woxdee> I know the arguments for it are good, but I still think it was a mistake to call it 4.0
<Woxdee> It's not stable or finished.
<michael> Yeah
<michael> I didn't like how it behaved
<michael> it still felt unusable
<Woxdee> And a lot of basic stuff, like simple configuration settings for heaps of things, was missing last I checked.
<Odd-rationale> michael: or unused to it... ;)
<Woxdee> Looks very promising, though, I'll say that.
<Woxdee> I haven't used it since the first two weeks after the 4.0 release, though.  Perhaps it's come ahead since.
<michael> @Odd, indeed, like all good interfaces, things take getting used to
<Odd-rationale> I still like kde better than gnome. But that is my opinion. I've heard of people swithing de because of kde4.
<TeslaTony> How much of the trouble with KDE4 comes from a) interface changes, and b) software not being up to speed just yet?
<michael> @Odd, gah, sounds like Windows Vista all over again. Blech
<michael> @Tony 80% from interface changes
<michael> I remember I couldn't figure how to delete things from the desktop
<michael> it would like remove the icon
<michael> but it would be back on reboot
<michael> and it had this ridiculous looking box around it
<Woxdee> My biggest problem with the interfaces wasn't that they'd changed, but that they weren't near finished and basic things simply couldn't be used on anything but a curious basis (konqueror, the panel, etc.).
<Odd-rationale> phonon, solid, akonadi, and all those other goods stuff do seem quite an imrpovement.
<michael> @Odd, KDE is still one of my favorite interfaces of all time, it's really easy.
<Odd-rationale> And I really like that I can (will be) able to use my favorite kde apps on any OS - Mac, Windows, etc
<michael> when I got 7.10 here working in Kubby, Dolphin blwe my mind, I love it to death
<Odd-rationale> michael: I still liked konq...
<michael> @Odd, Konq felt a bit... Explorerish, to me
<michael> With Dolphin, all the places I go the most are on the side, and I LOVE that relevant options are on the right
<matt1728> do dolphins bookmarks crash for you?
<michael> Absoutely
<michael> fixed by doing
<michael> sudo chmod 777 -R /home/whatever/.k3........
<matt1728> ahh nice
<michael> and making the bookmark location accessible
<michael> I see something about permissions that's harmless, I change it
<michael> Starting with slackware teaches you a lot : \
<matt1728> nice'
<matt1728> is it hard to use?
<michael> Weird, since it JUST started happening to me, I had no idea why, but I slapped it in it's crashing face.
<michael> Slackware, from what I hear, is a veteran linux
<michael> I spent most of my time in the command lnie
<michael> line*
<Odd-rationale> michael: I used arch linux for a while.
<michael> @Odd, is arch tough?  I've only seen the name.
<Odd-rationale> With slackware, do you have to find all the deps yourself?
<michael> You
<michael> Bet.
<michael> Dependency hell, I ate that for breakfast, lunch and dinner
<TeslaTony> Isn't Gentoo pretty bad about that, too?
<michael> @Tesla for the most part, Gentoo blew up my computer every time I tried
<Odd-rationale> michael: Not hard to use at all. It has a nice package manager (pacman) which is why I chose to use it over slackware. It is very fast and small. And has a nice community.
<jujimufu> pacman is pretty nice
<michael> @Odd, that's awesome, Kubby is still my favorite by far.
<jujimufu> gentoo takes ages to install big packages (try kde), since emerge compiles everything from scratch
<jujimufu> I've tried a LOT of distros, but not Slackware
<Odd-rationale> michael: arch also have their own kde called kdemod
<michael> Yeah, gentoo... I like that everything is from scratch
<jujimufu> but it takes ages
<michael> Hold on, gotta test out TF2 real quick
<Odd-rationale> aptitude > pacman, imo
<jujimufu> and too much time editing config files and configuring everything to your system
<Odd-rationale> One of these days I'll try LFS
<jujimufu> haha :P
<jujimufu> LFS seems like a hell of a difficult thing to do
<Odd-rationale> when i have plenty of time to kill....
<jujimufu> and takes a lot of knowledge and time
<jujimufu> heh, yeah
<Odd-rationale> jujimufu: Yeah. Might spend more time actually reading the manuals.
<TeslaTony> Yeah. I wanted to try Gentoo out, because it sounds like a great system for a server or a workstation, but I'm constantly installing new packages and trying stuff out on my system, and I don't need THAT much performance (2gb corsair ram, 2ghz core 2 duo and GeForce 8800...to surf the web)
<jujimufu> Odd-rationale: I sure did, when I was installing Gentoo a few years ago
<jujimufu> Odd-rationale: it was a period I was going for optimisation, and I initially wanted to head for LFS, but after finally managing to install Gentoo, I said "no. way." and after having gentoo for a few months, I switched to something less hardcore
<Odd-rationale> jujimufu: Have you tried sabayon. It is suppose to be to Gentoo what Ubuntu is to Debain.
<kgoetz> much bloatier? :p
<Odd-rationale> kgoetz: That part of it...
<Woxdee> Sabayon is pretty good.
<Woxdee> Used to be my favourite.
<Woxdee> But yeah... bloated.
<Odd-rationale> My top three distros are k/Ubuntu, Arch Linux, and Puppy Linux. In that order.
<Woxdee> And much though I loved the idea of compiling binaries from source for optimized performance, I think that'll be for any server I set up.  On a desktop it just gets really cumbersome when you want to try out lots of software.
<TeslaTony> My complaint exactly
<TeslaTony> Any system that you set up and leave, though, it sounds great
<Odd-rationale> anyways. I gotta go to sleep. see you all later!
<kgoetz> later
<Woxdee> Me too.
<Woxdee> Peace unto ye, folks.
<cpk1> anyone know how to configure dhcpd to hand out two different netblocks on one interface so I can have trusted IP's and untrusted IP's? would I simply just have 192.168.1.2-30 be one zone and 192.168.1.40-60 be another zone
<Darkrift2> anyone know if any really unique looking themes? I want something that is really different and ive been browsing kde-look for a while now without finding anything
<kgoetz> cpk1: yes
<cpk1> compiling everything like gentoo doesnt really add all that much iirc...
<cpk1> kgoetz: ok thanks, thats simple enough =)
<kgoetz> cpk1: at worst you'll have to add a virtual interface :) but i doubt it will come to that
<cpk1> now I need to see if I can make a disallowed list and assign ips based on that, I dont want to block people trying to steal my net, just mess with them =P
<kgoetz> cpk1: you'd have static asignments for people you know (by mac addy) and then 'other'
<calcmandan> hey yall
<Firefishe> Hello, everyone.  Good evening :)
<calcmandan> hi firefishe
<ritalin> hai2u
<pleaseandthankyo> ok installed xubuntu and and goubuntu  on top of edubuntu where are they now? and how do i load them?
<ritalin> in the x11 display manager should be an option
<Firefishe> hi calcmandan
<ritalin> when you login
<calcmandan> oh riddell is here
<pleaseandthankyo> ritalin only qubuntu and gnome option
<ritalin> hmm no clue then
<ritalin> you can manually add them though
<cpk1> kgoetz: well ideally I would want 3 "zones" statically assigned people who are always allowed to use the network, then guests with limited access and then people I want to mess with
<kgoetz> pleaseandthankyo: you wont see a 'gobuntu' option.
<pleaseandthankyo> kgoetz so how do i load goubuntu?
<kgoetz> cpk1: you seperate full access/partial access via firewall rules :)
<ritalin> its probally just a package of mobile tools
<ritalin> you dont "run"
<kgoetz> pleaseandthankyo: you dont. its a metapackage.
<kgoetz> ritalin: actually its the 'free' ubuntu
<ritalin> o
<Firefishe> I'm running Feisty Fawn, 2.6.20-15-generic kernel.  I'm having kind of an annoying issue with my Broadcom 4306 chipset in my laptop.  I keep having to remove the bcm43xx-fwcutter package, reinstall it, then reload the firmware drivers from the winXX files to get the card to work.  Is there any way around this?
<ritalin> heh
<ritalin> its all free!
<ritalin> free beer style
<kgoetz> !gobuntu | ritalin
<ubotu> ritalin: gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<kgoetz> oh nice. not even "GNU/Linux" in the factoid *heh*
<cpk1> kgoetz: yes, but wouldnt it make my job easier if I could just tell iptables what to do with each range?
<Firefishe> ritalin?  obscure a.d.d. reference? ) hee
<kgoetz> cpk1: sure.
<ritalin> heh not so obscure but yeah
<kgoetz> cpk1: you can have (aiui) as many ranges as you want. its just where you stick the ip address and mac thats the question :)
<ritalin> i used to take it as a kid
<kgoetz> cpk1: i suggest doing something like putting each ranges macs in their own file (eg # list of laptops
<kgoetz> include "/etc/ltsp/laptopList";
<kgoetz> )
<cpk1> ohhh, didnt know I could do that
<cpk1> that would clean up dhcpd.conf a bit
<kgoetz> mneptok: wb... didnt know you lurked here
<kgoetz> cpk1: its awsome :D
<ritalin> kde4 rocks
 * ritalin plays with it
<mneptok> kgoetz: wait ... where am i?!
<kgoetz> mneptok: hehe. kubuntu
<kgoetz> ritalin: its interesting seeing different peoples reactions to kde4
<mneptok> kgoetz: THREE OR FOUR?! *panic*
 * kgoetz grin
<kgoetz> mneptok: 3.67!
<mneptok> ohno. the future again.
<mneptok> i hope i'm not a woman in this one.
<kgoetz> heh. just gota  terrible pain in all the diodes down your left side?
<ritalin> lol
<ritalin> ziggy says theres a 2.4% chance you could be hit by a car mneptok
<ritalin> i bet ziggy ran kubuntu
<cpk1> kgoetz: and the include just needs to be thrown into dhcpd.conf and only includes the host arguments for each client?
<kgoetz> cpk1: if i understand your question correctly, ye :)
<mneptok> ritalin: "could be?"
<TeslaTony> How do I find my own IP address?
<kgoetz> ifconfig
<TeslaTony> anyone here familiar with gnump3d?
<Daisuke_Ido> a little bit
<TeslaTony> It will make my collection available over the internet, correct?
<Daisuke_Ido> as far as finding your own *external* ip, check something like whatismyip.com (ifconfig will show your internal IP)
<Daisuke_Ido> TeslaTony, if configured to, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> though honestly, you're better with something like fish, if you're just accessing your music from elsewhere
<TeslaTony> Why fish over gnump3d?
<martinjh99> Allo
<nixternal> TeslaTony: mt-daapd
<martinjh99> Does anyone have a way of setting up Thunderbird to run Firefox when clicking on links in a mail message?
<nixternal> that is what I use...it is the same type of server that iTunes uses for sharing...pretty easy to setup and configure
 * Daisuke_Ido raises an eyebrow
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to have to check that out
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought gnump3d was just awful
<nixternal> I can't live w/o my mt-daapd server
<nixternal> and even iTunes machines see it
<nixternal> and I think Rythmbox does as well...Amarok works fine with it
<TeslaTony> Does mt-daapd have support for upnp within the same network?
<TeslaTony> I.e. can I use my xbox on it?
<nixternal> if you X-Box can see an iTunes setup, than yes
<peter__> hello
<nixternal> TeslaTony: http://www.fireflymediaserver.org/
<nixternal> more info there on it
<TeslaTony> Hrm...good question
<martinjh99> Nix will daapd go from a normal linux server to a xbox360 without having Itunes?
<nixternal> I am not familiar with upnp at all
<peter__> what is a good dvd back up
<TeslaTony> Y'know, iTunes can stream to a 360
<nixternal> Firefly == mt-daapd btw..so you can easily apt-get install mt-daapd
<Daisuke_Ido> as i understand it, if the 360 can pick up an itunes server, it should pick this up
<Erickj92> what is a good uptime meter for kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> Erickj92, go to a terminal and type "uptime"
<Erickj92> ahh that works even better
<martinjh99> Just wondering actually as one of these days I'll get enough disc space in the server at home to put some music on it...
<Erickj92> thanks
<martinjh99> Does anyone have a way of setting up Thunderbird to run Firefox when clicking on links in a mail message?
<Daisuke_Ido> nearly 50 days right now -_-
<nixternal> quote from Firefly forums:  "I connect to mt-daapd on several boxes, ranging from a XP pc, a PPC G4 Mac (iBook G4/Quicsilver) and an xbox with XBMC.
<Daisuke_Ido> XBMC isn't quite the same thing though
<nixternal> martinjh99: is it launching konqueror now?
<martinjh99> Nix it's not launching anything at all.  I set the preferred apps to Thunderbird for mail and Firefox  for the web but nothing seems to be happening
<nixternal> hrmm, that is what I was going to have you look at, but since you have been there done that, I really don't know...I don't use any Mozilla products, so I won't be of much help
<martinjh99> :) Hey no worries I'll have to do some googling or go back to Gnome where it all just works!  I'd prefer KDE though
<nixternal> you prefer thunderbird over Kontact/KMail?
<nixternal> last I tried Thunderbird it was as bloated as its browser counterpart
<Daisuke_Ido> so i'm just guessing you're NOT a fan of flock :P
<lanoxx__> what means this error: sh: /sbin/lrm-video: not found
<lanoxx__> its from modprobe nvidia
<martinjh99> Yup - To be honest never tried KMail - Only thing is having to recreate a load of email filters...  Is there a way to take Thunderbird filters and translate them into KMail filters?
<Daisuke_Ido> why are you manually loading the nvidia driver?
<nixternal> martinjh99: found something
<nixternal> add this -> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/mozilla-firefox");
<martinjh99> To Thunderbird where?
<nixternal> to this -> ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/ whatever that weird string is in the file 'user.js'
<nixternal> after that, restart tbird if it is open
<martinjh99> If its not there I create the file yes?
<nixternal> should look something like ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/A903AE580.default
<nixternal> martinjh99: yes, create the user.js
<nixternal> and if you are using Firefox 3, then the location should be /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<nixternal> if you are on hardy, don't think ff3 has been backported to gutsy at all
<martinjh99> Not on Hardy yet... ;)  Will probably be when its released...
<martinjh99> Didn't work - Closed and restarted TB and its not doing anything...
<nixternal> hrmm
<fl4sh> .
<martinjh99> Yeah my thoughts exactly... ;) I'll google it I think bound to be a page out there...
<nixternal> martinjh99: is Firefox at /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox or /usr/bin/firefox?
<martinjh99> Neither - just checked.
<nixternal> hrmm
<mangla> hi dudes
<nixternal> well, you need to find out where your firefox executable is and change the location in urser.js accordingly
<kgoetz> martinjh99: type 'fire' and press tab a few times
<kgoetz> (in konsole)
<kgoetz> does it complete?
<martinjh99> Actually there is a firefox in /usr/bin which points to the same file in /usr/lib/firefox
<martinjh99> and it does complete...
<kgoetz> martinjh99: now put 'which' in front of it and run the command
<martinjh99> v /usr/bin/firefox is what comes back
<martinjh99> Had to put the v in front as Konversation tried to run it...
<apparle> Is the KDE4 not going to be shipped in hardy CDs
<jussi01> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<apparle> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu
<apparle> jussi01: release for KDE4 is not available through CD
<apparle> jussi01: release for KDE4 is not available through shipit CD
<jussi01> apparle: Im reading...
<jussi01> apparle: I will check it with Riddell
<apparle> who is Riddell
<jussi01> apparle: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr
<jussi01> He is the Kubuntu lead.
<hellhound> how would i configure my xorg.conf for two monitors and two graphics cards?
<jussi01> !dualhead | hellhound
<ubotu> hellhound: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<apparle> jussi01: Release available through CDs for groups who need it (ie. LoCo teams, conference teams, etc.) What does it mean
<hellhound> jussi01: ok that is great I know know what it is called but that link or the Xinerama link did not provide any how to information or xorg.conf examples
<jussi01> hellhound: this one is much better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<jussi01> apparle: I can read. :) Just that it is a wiki, and the person writing it is not always correct, so I will see clarification.
<hellhound> jussi01: thank you ... it mentions that if I have nVidia than I should use TwinView but it also seems that TwinView is for one card split across two monitors.... but it does not mention what to do with two graphics cards and its examples only refer to one card
<apparle> jussi01: I am asking what does that line mean, not that you have not read it
<jussi01> hellhound: ok, Ive never done it with 2 cards, so Im not sure how to help you with that.
<jussi01> apparle: whats written in the wiki means that certain groups will have cd's made for them. I local teams and so on
<DarkriftX>  01:07:06 up 23:51, load average: 0.27, 0.15, 0.10
<DarkriftX> lol, not bad for a handheld :S
<apparle> jussi01: thanks, I'm so worried about shipit because I don't have net at home and am waiting for hardy to try out KDE4. Anyways I will come to know when Hardy is released. It will be released next month, isn't it??
<jussi01> apparle: yes, on the 24th is the schedule
<apparle> jussi01:  :( My exams will start from 21st. Which will be the next version after Hardy, I mean 8.xx??
<jussi01> !intrepid
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<emilsedgh> oh
<apparle> Can I upgrade from a shipit CD??
<Darkrift2> how do i set firefox as my default browser so links clicked open in firefox and not konq?
<emilsedgh> DarkriftX: System Settings->Advanced->Default Applications (i think)
<emilsedgh> ah!
<emilsedgh> Darkrift2: ^
<emilsedgh> Kubuntu Interpid will really rock! with KDE 4.1.2 probably
<Darkrift2> nice, ty
<apparle> Can I upgrade from a shipit CD??.
<Jucato> emilsedgh: or 4.2?
<emilsedgh> apparle: no, you could upgrade from a alternate disc
<Jucato> emilsedgh: ah nvm
 * Jucato isn't sane
<emilsedgh> Jucato: 4.2? no i dont think so, how much time we have until Interpid? about 7 months, right?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: I was thinking Intrepid = 9.04 :P
<emilsedgh> 4.2 will come in about a year
<emilsedgh> oh
<emilsedgh> hehe
<emilsedgh> 4.1->4.2 will be more than 6 months, between 7-9 months is planned i think
<jussi01> Jucato: go to bed!
<Jucato> just woke up...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: the plan is a 4.x release every 6 months, and a 4.x.x every month... let's see if this happens :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no no, 4.x is planned for 7-9 months, with just 4,1 as exception of 6 months iirc
<apparle> Can I get an alternate CD from shpit
<Jucato> apparle: nope
<apparle> So I don't have any other option to update other than by downloading a CD image
<emilsedgh> isnt there any plan to ship DVD's through shipit? that would be awesome
<apparle> emilsedgh: ya that would be AWESOME 8-)
<Jucato> that would be... but c'mon guys.. don't get spoiled :P
<emilsedgh> apparle: btw i think you could order DVD's from stores...
<apparle> I can't afford DVDs every 6 months
<apparle> and I don't like OLD version
<emilsedgh> apparle: their cheap, a few dollars
<neville> Aren't they like $8AUD?
<neville> Even I can afford that :P
<apparle> I am student and I don't earn money
<neville> Yes, so am I
<emilsedgh> i prefer the money that goes to shipit, goes to some good advertisement (but not on ubuntu, just on kubuntu) :P
<neville> :P
<apparle> bye guys. Will talk to you later
<windows_was> hello
<jussi01> !nickspam > windows_was
<neville> What is nickspam
<Jucato> neville: /msg ubotu to see
<jussi01> !nickspam > neville
<jussi01> :)
<neville> Ahh
<needhelp> hi i've got a lzh file..how to uncompress in kubuntu?
<neville> Ta ;)
<drif> needhelp: tried installing lha first, then using context menu of kde?
<needhelp> ohhhhh lha
<needhelp> can its uncompressed thanks
<needhelp> any .dbf viewers for kubuntu?
<needhelp> !dbf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drif> needhelp: dbase?
<jussi01> !info dbview
<jussi01> !info dbview
<jussi01> hrm
<cladera> Hi ALL
<cladera> I have a problem on my Kubuntu server..
<cladera> The keyboard is delay when I type of press the keY.
<cladera> May can have a advice from all here.
<Jd0gg> aside from Konversation is there any other irc client worth using, i'm on XChat right now, i don't really like BitchX.
<cpk1> kopete does irc if you already use that for other protocols
<Jucato> depends on what you consider "worth using". there's KSirc (unmaintained...), KVirc, Kopete, Pidgin, etc
<cpk1> gaim also does irc
<Jucato> cpk1: pidgin == gaim
<drif> irssi ;)
<jussi01> irssi ftw!
<cpk1> oh, oops
<Jucato> any problem you're having with konversation?
<Jd0gg> just looking for a client that can manage multiple server connections and multiple channels real well, decent color scheme, and notifications
<cpk1> pretty sure konversation fits that bill...
<Jucato> very much
<Jd0gg> Jucato, no problems was just testing the waves with other programs seeing what was out there
<jussi01> when it comes out properly, quassel will be really nice.
<Jucato> well, you can rule irssi out for the "decent color schemes" and "notifications" :P
<Jucato> maaaybe :P
<jussi01> Jucato: rubbish, you can get notifications with irssi
<Jd0gg> cpkl, yeah i wasn't disappointed... only thing i was confused on was on another network i'm playing idlerpg and when i level up, konversation doesn't give me the notification "you found this weapon, luck is with you, etc..."
<Jucato> jussi01: built-in?
<jussi01> and my irssi looks good :)
<Jucato> Jd0gg: you can set custom highlights/notifications
<anton__> hello all
<jussi01> Jucato: you need to install a few packages or something, cant remember, jdong was telling me about it.
<jussi01> libnotify iirc
<Jucato> jussi01: I'm talking about built-in of course :P
<anton__> i'm from USA
<anton__> ^-)
<Jucato> hm?
<Jd0gg> Jucato, i understand what you're saying, but it wasn't displaying in the channel window, i was displaying in the server window instead, i didn't know if there was a way to make it display in the channel window as well... sorry i know i'm a newb to the *nix environment.
<anton__> \etc\bin  hello
<Jucato> anton__: this isn't a social chat channel
<anton__> ok, i understund
<cpk1> Jd0gg: I guess it depends what notices, chanserv notices show up on the channel I am currently viewing
<Jd0gg> cpk1, that makes sense... i'll check into it later and see what i can't turn up, just didn't know if that was something someone knew off hand.
<cpk1> still the tab that the notice comes from should highlight itself if your name is in the message
<Jd0gg> right, and the channel tab highlighted for the level up message, but i failed to recieve the 2nd message that comes up when you find an item lol... idk if you're familiar with idlerpg or not... game people play on irc when they are bored.
<Jd0gg> cpkl ^^^
<Jucato> Jd0gg: you can even set Konvi to play a sound for a specific highlight... so you can record yourself saying "You found this weapon..." and hear it everytime :P
<Jd0gg> Jucato, lol that's cool... yeah i'm really liking the linux environment alot, i've been meaning to give it a test drive for a while now just didn't know i could resize partition tables without losing data, bad experience with partition magic on windows, but i found another editor to do the job.
<Jd0gg> also was glad to hear that mounting ntfs volumes has become easier over the years, and i knew you could mount them and read, but i love the fact they have something that allows you to write to NTFS... made things much easier to convert to *nix.
<Jd0gg> i think kubuntu will convert alot of windows users over time, can't wait to master it to the best of my abilities, and it'll also help me get A+ certified sense CompTIA is requiring basic Linux knowledge i do believe.
<Kheops> hi
<Kheops> somebody can help me to mount a ntfs partition with read-write-execute access ?
<Kheops> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> I don't do NTFS stuff
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jd0gg> Kheops, i can try to point you in the right direction, i haven't done this yet... if you goto the K-menu then Add-Remove Programs
<Jd0gg> at the top in the search box type NTFS hit enter
<Kheops> i have the driver
<Kheops> for ntfs
<Kheops> i just want to mount !
<prince_jammys> Kheops: do you have a line in  /etc/fstab>
<prince_jammys> Kheops: so that it automounts later?
<Kheops> hmm i think so
<Kheops> i added
<Kheops> by myself
<prince_jammys> paste the line here
<Kheops>  /dev/hdb1       /media/hdd40    ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222  0 0
<Kheops> look if he is correct
<Kheops> i don't understand what means nls ?
<Kheops> and utf8
<prince_jammys> it mounts, but not with the permission you want, correct?
<Kheops> yep
<Kheops> u understood well
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> please explain to me what means nls=utf8
<prince_jammys> i don't know
<Kheops> :||\
<Kheops> but u can help me to give permision that i want ?
<prince_jammys> but umask should be 000
<prince_jammys> if you want EVERYONE to rwx
<Kheops> ky 10x
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> i will try
<Kheops> that's it ?
<llutz> Kheops: nls= National Language Support
<prince_jammys> right now it's 222  read execute, no write
<Kheops> llutz: 10x
<Kheops> and utf8 ?
<Kheops> ky prince_jammys i will do
<prince_jammys> character set
<llutz> utf8=encoding
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8
<Kheops> encoding what llutz ?
<llutz> character
<Kheops> ky Jucato
<prince_jammys> that's it, encoding
<Kheops> 10q
<Kheops> hmm prince_jammys i can do it manualy without rebooting
<sonoftheclayr> Does anyone use Opera and know how I can disable the menu that comes up when I double click?
<prince_jammys> yes
<Kheops> please if u know paste me the command
<prince_jammys> sudo umount /media/hdd40 && sudo mount /media/hdd40
<prince_jammys> there's a way with "remount" but i forget
<Jucato> "mount -a"?
<Kheops> hmm
<Jucato> no not that...
<Jd0gg> god i love the knowledge in this room... fyi i will be asking alot of questions so for future knowledge, sorry if i become annoying, it's going to take me a while to get used to this stuff.
<prince_jammys> unmounting and remounting should do it
<Kheops> prince_jammys: the command must mount it directly with access and all stuff
<Kheops> :)
<prince_jammys> Kheops: once you change fstab, it will
<Kheops> hmm realy ?
<Kheops> it's a good tip
<prince_jammys> it should
<Kheops> 10x
<Kheops> wait to modify
<prince_jammys> it reads the mount options from fstab
<Kheops> umask=000
<Kheops> ?
<prince_jammys> that would do it
<Kheops> 3 zero
<Kheops> k
<Kheops> done
<Kheops> and now ?
<prince_jammys> try remounting with the above commands
<Kheops> i did
<Kheops> and ?
<needhelp> i know this shouldn't be here but, is it possible to uncompile a dos .com file to see its source code?
<prince_jammys> see if you can create a file there
<Kheops> as root ?
<prince_jammys> mmm. try without
<martalli> For some reason, my keyboard shortcuts don't seem to be working.  alt-spacew doesn't bring up katapault, but alt-F2 doesn't work either.  I checked ps aux and katapault is running
<Jucato> needhelp: ##windows (and the term, I believe, is "decompile")
<Kheops> read only
<Kheops> :)
<prince_jammys>   /dev/sda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=227     0       0
<martalli> Where can I look to fix it?  I'm sure that some setting is mis-set somewhere
<prince_jammys> that's mine
<prince_jammys> but mine is not writable. you need to change to 000
<Kheops> hmmm
<Jucato> martalli: in ps aux, see if kded or kdesktop is running?
<prince_jammys> Kheops: or 027
<Kheops> what sould i do ?
<Kheops> modify again ?
<Kheops> with 027 ?
<Kheops> where i can find the umak access
<Kheops> ?
<prince_jammys> that will make it rwxr-x---
<Kheops> a list
<martalli> Jucato: Both appear to be running
<Kheops> or something
<prince_jammys> Kheops: are you the main user?
<Kheops> prince_jammys: can u tell me a list with all access of umask ?
<Jucato> martalli: are you  using Compiz?
<Kheops> yep
<Kheops> but i want all users
<martalli> Jucato: no
<Kheops> to write and read
<prince_jammys> Kheops: then 000
<Kheops> the information on that partition
<blackwaltz> Wow ....... I've got my laptop down to using ~13.5 watts on idle ... I could probably get 7 hours on battery off a full charge :D
<Kheops> it is 000 man
<Kheops> cannot create directory `sasd': Read-only file system
<martalli> compiz not installed (I had it installed in thepast)
<Kheops> pfff pfff pfff
<Jucato> martalli: logging out doesn't fix it?
<martalli> No, it hasbeen like this for weeks.
<Kheops> so can anyone knows what to do ?
<Jucato> hm... sorry no idea martalli :(
<Jd0gg> i know i'm not much help but maybe dismounting and remounting will do the trick Kheops?
<prince_jammys> Kheops: /dev/hdb1       /media/hdd40    ntfs-3g    nls=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000  0 0
<martalli> no problem Jucato
<lopov> anyone know why my display driver is set to display :1 ??
<martalli> Thanks for the thoughts, though
<prince_jammys> Kheops: try that
<Kheops> why ntfs-3g ?
<Kheops> i don't have that
<prince_jammys> Kheops: you can comment out the old one by putting # at the beginning of the old line
<Kheops> i know
<Kheops> :)
<lopov> ive been trying to install the nvidia driver in hardy but no luck :(
<prince_jammys> Kheops: if you don't have it, install it
<Kheops> nop
<prince_jammys> !info ntfs-3g
<Kheops> not necesary
<Kheops> i have another
<Kheops> utility
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> and driver
<prince_jammys> ah
<Kheops> not necesary to install all ntfs
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> in the world
<lopov> if the diplay is set to 0 it looks like its working fine
<Kheops> to make a good mount is't it ?
<lopov> but not sure how to hard code it to use display :0
<Kheops> man
<Kheops> i will change only with nls=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000  0 0
<Kheops> ky ?
<prince_jammys> Kheops: see what happens
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> wait
<prince_jammys> Kheops: i don't know about drivers other than ntfs-3g
<Kheops> same
<llutz> ntfs-3g is the recommended way for writing-access on ntfs-partitions
<Kheops> llutz: i made it with other drivers
<Kheops> from kubuntu repository
<Kheops> ;)
<llutz> Kheops: but root only
<Kheops> hmm ?
<Kheops> what root only ?
<llutz> Kheops: there are only 2 ways: 1. is kernel-driver called "ntfs" 2. is 3rd party-driver "ntfs-3g"
<Kheops> prince_jammys: don't work
<Kheops> yes kernet driver
<llutz> Kheops: with ntfs-kernel driver only root may write
<Kheops> kernel
<Kheops> *
<Kheops> no no :)
<prince_jammys> Kheops: it must have to do with the drivers
<Kheops> i can't even write as root man
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> that's the problem
<Kheops> yep
<prince_jammys> any reason why you don't want ntfs-3g?
<cpk1> Kheops: is it mounted rw or ro?
<Kheops> i think ro
<Kheops> how do i can change ?
<llutz> Kheops: better so, writing with ntfs may break your filesystem, it's buggy
<prince_jammys> it's mounted with umask=000
<cpk1> remount it rw
<Kheops> llutz: the partition is single :)
<Kheops> how to break my system ?
<Kheops> i don't have any system on it
<Kheops> :)
<Jd0gg> Kheops, he said filesystem, you may end up losing data or corrupting the file table/indexes on the NTFS hard drive.
<Kheops> so good ppl in this channel what should i do to mount my ntfs partition and write read and do what i want on it ?
<Kheops> aha
<prince_jammys> install ntfs-3g
<Kheops> hmm hmmm for ?
<Kheops> mounting ?
<prince_jammys> so you can WRITE
<Kheops> ky :)
<Kheops> tell me the steps
<prince_jammys> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | Kheops  read this
<ubotu> Kheops  read this: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kheops> i read
<Kheops> it from ntfs-3g official site
<Kheops> it is nice program
<Kheops> free
<llutz> then follow instructions
<Kheops> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<prince_jammys> insteresting. i show it
<llutz> it's in main
<prince_jammys> !info ntfs-3g
<prince_jammys> what's up with the bot?
<prince_jammys> !info kaffeine
<prince_jammys> !info kivio
<Kheops> he is sleepy :)
<llutz> wake up bot!
<drif> yeah, yelling will do the trick ;)
<Kheops> llutz: i want to know how i can mount with my driver
<Kheops> and i can write with root only
<Kheops> show me how
<llutz> !ntfs | Kheops  and read this
<ubotu> Kheops  and read this: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<jussi01> the bot is sick :(
<prince_jammys> i don't understand how you don't show that package
<prince_jammys> i thought it was in the main repository
<drif> it is
<SlimeyPete> old version of kubuntu, perhaps?
<prince_jammys> you wouldn't perchance be using a another distro?
<blackwaltz> ubotu must be on strike
<prince_jammys> ah, older version maybe
<drif> actually it's on the universe
<drif> I missed that
<Jd0gg> i got a question regarding dosemu , when trying to play quake (first person shooter) i can't do 360 degree turns cause the mouse comes off the window i'm playing in, how can i make the mouse 'snap' to the window and not move?
<drif> 'main' word in your sentence earlier
<Jd0gg> (or DOS emulator whatever you want to refer to it as.)
<prince_jammys> Kheops: enable the universe repository to install ntfs-3g
<prince_jammys> drif: makes sense
<prince_jammys> i've come to rely on the bot too much
<prince_jammys> ubotu!
<Jucato> (ntfs 3g should be in main though, since it's installed by default since 7.10)
<llutz> ntfs-3g - :500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages             main, not universe
<prince_jammys> Kheops: forget that last message
<drif> llutz: Section: universe/otherosfs
<Jucato> drif: what version of *buntu are you using?
<prince_jammys> Kheops: UNLESS you have an older kubuntu
<llutz> drif: gutsy?
<drif> llutz: I checked it from my kitchen comp, which runs feisty
<Jucato> <Jucato> (ntfs 3g should be in main though, since it's installed by default since 7.10)
<llutz> drif: we're talking of gutsy... 7.10
<drif> I wasn't aware which version the person in questio nwas using
<drif> +n
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<drif> llutz: well, if he's using gutsy, and it should be installed by default...?
<drif> didn't make sense, so I thought it was feisty
<llutz> drif: he only needs to use it after reading documentation
<prince_jammys> he left us to discuss this among ourselves
<llutz> drif: he only wanted to use kernel-ntfs
<prince_jammys> yeah, hopefully he's reading the directions
<Jucato> prince_jammys: don't be surprised. his typical behavior
<drif> llutz: well, I catched the conversation on ntfs-3g..
<prince_jammys> Jucato: ah, there's a history
<llutz> drif: that's what we recommend, but he ....
<Strangelet> I use Konqueror as my file manager (love it), though I prefer to have the tree view. Everytime I try and chane the view, it resets back to the normal view when I next start up Konqueror. How do I finalize my view?
<prince_jammys> llutz: that's when the CAPS started coming out over here
<Kheops> hmmmm
<Kheops> i i read
<prince_jammys> he's back!
<Kheops> nothing usefull
<prince_jammys> ha
<prince_jammys> Kheops: what version kubuntu do you run?
<Kheops> i have the good driver and i just want to mount with access
<Kheops> hmm wait
<Kheops> to see
<jussi01> Strangelet: change it, then save view profile from settings
<llutz> jussi01: that won't work
<Kheops> Linux version 2.6.15-28-386
<Strangelet> jussi01: oh! it works! thank you! :D
<llutz> Strangelet: you have to change embedded directory properties in konq-settings to tree-view
<Kheops> prince_jammys: Linux version 2.6.15-28-386
<drif> kheops: mount -t ntfs (or ntfs-3g) /dev/sdXY /mountpoint -o uid=0,gid=0 - was it the syntax you were after or..?
<llutz> Strangelet: it works until you open a picture in konq :(
<ActionParsnip> hi jussi01
<Kheops> hmm i just want a command to mount corectly my ntfs and give write read and execute rights
<Kheops> that's all i need
<prince_jammys> Kheops: lsb_release -a
<prince_jammys> Kheops: what does that give/
<Kheops> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Kheops> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<Kheops> Release:        6.06
<Kheops> Codename:       dapper
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: then ntfs-3g is what you'll need
<Kheops> nop
<Kheops> i have what i need
<prince_jammys> Kheops: enable universe repositories and install ntfs-3g.
<llutz> he still resists...
<Kheops> i want the command
<Kheops> i have the driver ppl
<prince_jammys> bye
<Kheops> ?
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Jucato> <Kheops> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g <--- so how did you get the driver?
<Kheops> not this one Jucato
<Kheops> ;)
<Kheops> another but it is good
<Kheops> do same think
<prince_jammys> apparently not
<llutz> Kheops: it won't, how often should we tell you
<Kheops> I DON'T NEED ANY DRIVER just a correct syntax to mount dam NTFS partition
<llutz> manmount
<llutz> man mount
<Jucato> Kheops: do not shout
<Kheops> it is so hard to do it ?
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: it was pasted before by Jussi
<Kheops> lol Jucato i can't shout
<Kheops> :))))))
<ActionParsnip> mount -t ntfs (or ntfs-3g) /dev/sdXY /mountpoint -o uid=0,gid=0
<Jucato> !caps | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<prince_jammys> it's already mounted
<Kheops> k
<prince_jammys> but he can't write
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: best way is to have a shared fat32 partition or have an FTP server like me :)
<Kheops> ActionParsnip: with that command i can write read or execute on that partition ?
<prince_jammys> Kheops: i gave you the correct command, and the fstab line. you can't write because of driver issues
<drif> kheops: I already you gave you the syntax you were shouting for..
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> drif: i can write read or execute with that command that u gave me ?
<drif> kheops: if you use ntfs-3g
<drif> kheops: also add (just in case) rw to -o options
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> i run
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: you should try man mount too. Gives a lot of info there
<drif> kheops: although if you use 0 as id you give permissions to root
<Kheops> could not enter that partition...
<Kheops> i want all users to have access to w r and x
<ActionParsnip> Could it be a group membership thing
<Kheops> to that partition
<prince_jammys> spam
<drif> kheops: did you just use /dev/sdXY? X and Y you need to know yourself..X is from a-> and Y from 1->
<Kheops> that command don't do anything
<drif> sd if you use scsi/sata-devices
<Kheops> so how can i mount it ?
<drif> do you know which device you need to mount?
<Kheops> can u know how ?
<Kheops> yes
<drif> tell us
<Kheops> hdb1
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: did you google this any or did you just come straight here?
<drif> and you used that in the mount-command?
<prince_jammys>  /dev/hdb1 is his device
<Kheops> I SEARCH for 4 days
<Kheops> an answer and still no
<Kheops> yes
<Kheops> and nothing happened
<drif> kheops: and came across pages like this? http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ntfs-3g
<Kheops> yes
<Kheops> all
<Kheops> i read all !
<llutz> troll
<Kheops> all about ntfs
<prince_jammys> you did not install ntfs-3g
<Kheops> llutz: u want to help ?
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: add this to your /etc/fstab:  /dev/hdb1  /mnt/win  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0  0  0
<Kheops> yes because i have the right driver
<prince_jammys> you are spamming now
<Kheops> so no need another
<drif> what do you mean nothing happened? if mount command doesn't give you any anything (errors etc.) then it's _succesful_
<llutz> Kheops: you refuse any help, so why should i?
<Kheops> lol?
<Kheops> drif: dosen't matter if your command syntax it is good
<Kheops> it matters if can do anything for my partition
<Kheops> u got it ?
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: have you tried adding that line to /etc/fstab ?
<prince_jammys> yes
<Kheops> ActionParsnip: what means nls=iso8859-1 ?
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: back it up first. You'll need gksudo to edit ti
<Kheops> ActionParsnip: what means nls=iso8859-1 ?
<prince_jammys> why are you changing his fstab to ro?
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: no idea I just googled it.
<Kheops> loool
<prince_jammys> he's just a troll.
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: gksudo is for GNOME
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: give it a go, you can always roll back
<Kheops> u paste me here command that u can even know ?
<Jucato> (gksu/gksudo, kdesu/kdesudo)
<ActionParsnip> or kdesu, Kheops do not use sudo kate or whatever, it breaks things
<prince_jammys> Kheops: try this: /part
<llutz> ActionParsnip: he wants writing-access, so mounting "ro" won't help
<llutz> prince_jammys: +1
<Kheops> prince_jammys: try don't flame here or u will break the rulles of the channel
<Kheops> ;)
<Kheops> +2 :)
<ActionParsnip> llutz: hopefuly he'd use his loaf and change it
<ubuntu> quick Q if anyone can try to answer
<Kheops> so any usefull help ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: shoot
<Kheops> hmmm seems usefull channel...
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: who cares if its known. it was on a forum with a successful story
<Kheops> lol ?
<ubuntu> i have wireless card on my laptop but i did something and cant connect to router so i need to reinstall KNetworkManager but cant without internet...but i got it runing from Live CD
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: if it doesnt work just roll back the file. Its a 3 second test
<Kheops> someone know How can i mount a dam NTFS partition or no ?
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: we've all told you lots of solutions
<Kheops> because i waste 3 days on this "Usefull" channel and still no answer
<Kheops> u told me nothing it is still as the begining
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu rename you /etc/network/interfaces file and reboot
<prince_jammys> Jucato: are you an op?
<Sir_Corgi> I remember you were on here last night, Kheops.
<wonderful> anyone who knows how to install sphinx4 ?
<Sir_Corgi> Oh, well there we go.
<ActionParsnip> Kheops: sudo kate /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> i dont understand
<prince_jammys> Jucato: thanks
<llutz> 3 cheers to Jucato
<Sir_Corgi> Annoying bitch.
<Sir_Corgi> Anyway...
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: didn't you just say not to use sudo kate? :)
<Sir_Corgi> Does Kubuntu have a program similar to Vista's Gadget thing?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu you rename your network config file and reboot. When you rerun network config you will be able to set it up again.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu are you running on LiveCD
<Jucato> !superkaramba | Sir_Corgi
<ubotu> Sir_Corgi: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<ubuntu> Kubuntu
<Sir_Corgi> Okay. Thank you.
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: the question should have been "does Windows have a program similar to Mac OS X's Dashboard or KDE's Superkaramba or GNOME's gDesklets?" :D
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, yes but is it on your hard drive or are you running from the live cd?
<Sir_Corgi> ...
<ubuntu> its on the HD and currently im on LIVECD
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: nvm
<SlimeyPete> Sir_Corgi: Jucato means "yes" ;)
<Sir_Corgi> I understand the humor.
<SlimeyPete> it's called Superkaramba
<Sir_Corgi> I'm not retarded, Slimey.
<Jucato> :P
<Sir_Corgi> lol
<Sir_Corgi> Gawd.
<Jucato> easy now. don't be like Kheops :)
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: it should be. "Im sick of vista being garbage but like a particular feature. Can I please have it or something similar in a much better operating system"
<Sir_Corgi> No, I asked a question, recieved an answer and then said thank you.
<Sir_Corgi> I didn't say NOOOOO a hundred million times.
<Jucato> hehehe
<SlimeyPete> Sir_Corgi: "..." usually means "I don't get you" ;p
<Jucato> right... on with the show :)
<Sir_Corgi> I use "..." to convey the emotion of being annoyed.
 * Jucato looks away for a while... IRC can be... addictive...
<Jucato> works both ways :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, boot to your hard drive and rename the file with omething like: sudo mv /etc/netork/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.old
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, then reboot
<Sir_Corgi> Now, how do I get SuperKarama?  Is it just something I can install from Adept or Synaptic?
<Sir_Corgi> Karamba*
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Corgi: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: yep
<Sir_Corgi> Sweet.
<Sir_Corgi> I like when things are that simple.
<ActionParsnip> !superkaramba | Sir_Corgi
<ubotu> Sir_Corgi: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: done that already :)
<Sir_Corgi> ...
<Jucato> (scroll up a bit)
<Sir_Corgi> I don't like when people do that.
<ubuntu> thankyou! ill try it
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: don't get annoyed too much. sometimes with heavy traffic, people don't see lines
<Sir_Corgi> I understand it's easier, but it makes me feel retarded.
<Jucato> it happens. no one's perfect
<Sir_Corgi> lol
<ActionParsnip> LilJon: np dude
<LilJon> ill be back if it dont work!
<Jucato> (this is relatively low to medium traffic even... wait till a new release is out... all /dev/null breaks loose)
<Sir_Corgi> HAHA
<ActionParsnip> yes > /dev/null :)
<Sir_Corgi> I think I'm going to pass on Hardy for a while.
<Sir_Corgi> Yes!
<Sir_Corgi> It worked. Thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Corgi: cool, welcome to cli installs
<Jucato> a wise strategy is to wait about a month after a release... to observe what problems creep up
<applehypnosis> ActionParsnip? Good name
<Sir_Corgi> I won't even be in the United States when the new release comes out.
<applehypnosis> :)
<Jucato> (*if* you absolutely need stable. otherwise, we need testers too :)
<ActionParsnip> applehypnosis: its a harry hill joke
<Sir_Corgi> No way.  I tried to update to the beta.  Uh uh...
<Sir_Corgi> Nope.
<Sir_Corgi> Never doing that again.
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: i'm getting it now for a virtualbox for me to play with when work is dead
<Sir_Corgi> Backing up.. what does cli stand for?
<Sir_Corgi> Or is it even an acronym...?
<tysine> hello, please have some help with knetworkmanager?
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: Command Line Interface
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Corgi: command line interface (or interpreter)
<Sir_Corgi> I figured the cl stood for command line.
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Corgi: basically you type commands instead of clicking stuff
<Sir_Corgi> I just didn't know what the i stood for.
<Sir_Corgi> Right.
<Sir_Corgi> I understand.
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Corgi: cool :)
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Corgi: you may want to type sudo apt-get clean too :)
<Sir_Corgi> Learning Linux is an interesting process, but it results in remembering how to do things much more easily than it is with Windows.
<Sir_Corgi> I think I've done that once.
<Sir_Corgi> But I forgot what it does.
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Corgi: deletes all the old packages you have downloaded from temporry storage
 * Sir_Corgi nods head.
<Sir_Corgi> Lovin' it.
<Sir_Corgi> Lovin' it.
 * ActionParsnip cheers for Sir_Corgi
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: that, of course, depends on how you're trying to do things. modern Linux desktops are as easy to use as Windows (point and click?). It's just that some people prefer to give answers/help with commands
<Jucato> because they're easier to convey.. doesn't mean they can't be done using the GUI method...
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Corgi: plus you can copy/paste :)
<Sir_Corgi> Yes. There is that.
<Sir_Corgi> And drag and drop.
<Jucato> (there's always the danger, though, that the command might not be correct and might do more harm than good...)
<robbie> Whoever it was just a few minutes ago that helped with NetowrkManager...Thx and your a Pimp
<Jucato> O.o
<Sir_Corgi> Yeah... but... in Windows you can screw something up just by looking at it funny.
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: you can screw something up just by booting into it or logging in :P
<ActionParsnip> robbie: think it was me dude :)
<Sir_Corgi> Hey!  That kind of looks like... Oh my dear lord!
<robbie> Yea thanks!
<ActionParsnip> robbie: you basically wiped the config to zero. then you can set up a new one.
 * Jucato hopes that robbie didn't mean "a Pimp" in an offending way :)
<ActionParsnip> robbie: if you go to you ~/ and type ls -a yu will see all configs for lot of other apps
<Sir_Corgi> I've screwed up enough times in Linux that I've needed to reinstall it.
<Sir_Corgi> But I haven't had to in a while, so... :D
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Corgi: best way to learn
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: ouch.. :)
<Sir_Corgi> Not when you use unetbootin to install it.
 * Jucato has probably been lucky never to had to reinstall because of a screw up
<Sir_Corgi> Which takes FOREVER
<robbie> ok thanks, and no i didnt mean it offensively
<ActionParsnip> robbie: not taken as :)
<tysine> hello, please have some help with knetworkmanager?
<ActionParsnip> i believe robbie can ;)
<ActionParsnip> tysine: wassup?
<tysine> my wifi setup is a mess
<tysine> i think it has something to do with my interfaces file
<Jucato> pesky interfaces file :)
<tysine> essentially, i want to connect to my wifi router, however, when i right click the knetworkmanager icon near the clock, no wireless networks are listed, when i know there are at least 5
<robbie> :D for the KNetworkManager Problem try Sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.old
<robbie> then reboot and ur off :D
<robbie> i just used that and it detects wireless routers and works now :D
<Jucato> "sudo" (not Sudo)
<Sir_Corgi> Yeah.  Case sensitive.
<ActionParsnip> robbie: Linux is very CaSe SEsiTiVe
<Sir_Corgi> Which is strange.
<robbie> oops sry
<Sir_Corgi> But whatever.
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: inherited from Unix
<Jucato> (it does make it flexible to have Foo and foo and foO and fOo... :P)
<SlimeyPete> I wonder what the original reason for it is
 * Jucato doesn't know that one...
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete: gives you mre file names :)
<Jucato> though I don't really mind, since I do programming, and in most languages, identifiers are case sensitive too
<SlimeyPete> if your files/apps are differentiated only by case then you need to figure out a better naming scheme ;)
<Sir_Corgi> lol
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete: agreesd but thats what it gives you
<drif> kheops is definitely a) mental patient b) totally without a clue c) sick bastard d) all of the above
<Jucato> drif: that's over already
<drif> Jucato: not really..
<Jucato> at least here it is
<kmaxtor> please help me to install nvidia driver's my video can't activate
<kmaxtor> my video card is nvidia
<Jucato> !nvidia | kmaxtor
<ubotu> kmaxtor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> kmaxtor: you can also try going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager
<Jucato> (if you're on Gutys only)
<ActionParsnip> kmaxtor: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Sir_Corgi> Gutys. lol
<Jucato> I used to spell it Gusty :)
<Jucato> soon I'll have to learn to fast-type Intrepid and not Interpid :)
<Sir_Corgi> Pronounced "goo-tees"
<Jucato> or "gut-tees" :)
<Jucato> (or "gut-ties"... whatever :P)
<Sir_Corgi> I just immediately think "goo-tees."  Probably because I'm learning Russian right now.
<LilSarg> LilSarge  =  Robbie
<Sir_Corgi> It's nice having this week off from it, though. :)
<kmaxtor> K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager can't activate
<ActionParsnip> kmaxtor: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> kmaxtor: uncomment the restricted repos and run sudo apt-get update
<kmaxtor> k
<Sir_Corgi> brb
<jermain> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi jermain
<ActionParsnip> !hi | jermain
<ubotu> jermain: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jermain> can i ask something about VIM?
<jermain> :)
<Sir_Corgi> o.O
<Dr_willis> You just did. :)
<Dr_willis> What about it.
<Sir_Corgi> Whachootalkin'bout Willis?
 * Dr_willis is slowly upping his vim-fu-skills
<jermain> i want to set auto indent
<jermain> the command is supposed to be "set ai"
<Sir_Corgi> I feel ashamed for making that joke. lol
<jermain> but when i hit the s, it goes to insert mode
<jermain> and the joke wasnt that bad ^^
<SlimeyPete> type :
<SlimeyPete> that'll bring up the vim command prompt
<Sir_Corgi> I'm going to make a wild guess here... SuperKaramba shouldn't be used with Compiz running?
<jermain> -.- the evil : again
<jermain> it haunts me
<SlimeyPete> heh
<jermain> thanks :)
<Dr_willis> jermain,  yes it is.. or use :set noautoindent   :set autoindent
<Dr_willis> jermain,  vi basics here man. :)
<Dr_willis> how eles ya going to set it on the fly...
<Sir_Corgi> Wait. Scratch that.
<Sir_Corgi> Nevermind.
<Sir_Corgi> I was doing something retarded.
<Dr_willis> You could put it in your .vimrc or other config files
<Dr_willis> !info vimtutor
<jermain> yay it works!, ty :)
<jermain> !info vimtutor
<Dr_willis> theres a few gui variants that have pull down menus.. helps ya learn some of the commands also.
<Dr_willis> theres a vimtutor command for a basic tutorial.
<Dr_willis> !find vimtutor
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<Dr_willis> but the bot seems tobe brain dead today
<jermain> cool, for once i can be smarter than the bot
<Jucato> it seems !find doesn't work
<Sir_Corgi> Time to pull the feeding tube.
<jermain> lol
 * Dr_willis resists doing a !find find
<jermain> i feel so pro now that i can do stuff in vim
<jermain> when i grow up i wil master VI!
<Sir_Corgi> What is this vim...?
<Dr_willis> Vi IMproved
<Sir_Corgi> ... that doesn't help me much, but thank you for de-acrynomizing it. :)
<Dr_willis> type vim and seee....
<jermain> its notepad in the terminal
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim_(text_editor)
<Dr_willis> comparing it to notepad is like comparing a  unicicle to the spaceshuttle.
<Jucato> jermain: comparing it to notepad is...
<Sir_Corgi> Oh... okay.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> bah.. Dr_willis is too fast :)
<Dr_willis> Lol.
<Sir_Corgi> HAHA
<jermain> so the space shuttle has some more wheels, what of it?
 * Dr_willis envisions an astronaut on a unicicle.
<Jucato> O.o
<jermain> :)
<jermain> rofl
 * Jucato envisions going to the moon in a unicycle
<Dr_willis> its amazing that windows can still ship such a crippled text editor.. .. but it fits the rest of the os i guess. :) /rant off..
 * Sir_Corgi imagines the astronaut crash landing on the moon because he died from his oxygen running out in the first few hours.
<Sir_Corgi> o.O
<Sir_Corgi> But that's just me...
<Jucato> Dr_willis: the point is that you don't do much text editing there the way we use editors here
<jermain> lol, where is your <rant>
<jermain> you cant \rant without a <rant>
<Jucato> [/offtopic]
<Jucato> :D
 * jussi01 envisions #kubuntu as a support channel :)
<Dr_willis> :set offtopic
<jermain> no, you need an [offtopic]
<jermain> i hate you!
 * Sir_Corgi sets out to destroy your vision.
<jermain> :(
<Sir_Corgi> With flames.
<jermain> hehe
<Sir_Corgi> And... unicycles.
<Sir_Corgi> Flaming unicycles. That's it!
<jermain> i got go afk, thanks agin for the help guys
<Dr_willis>  /blink Wow /blinkoff
<Sir_Corgi> I love being able to stay up all night and then sleep all day without having to worry about the things I normally have to worry about.
<Sir_Corgi> Class break is awesome.
 * Dr_willis goes back to reading the various computer news sites..
<Sir_Corgi> Damn.  I just got internetz challenged.
<Sir_Corgi> I correctly identified the lady in that animated gif that says "Internet" as the mother from the newer Carrie movie, but now I have to identify what she is really saying.
<jussi01> !away > Jaikao|away
<Jaikao|away> mkay i think about it :D
<Dr_willis> Hay! you are not really away!
<jermain> i have returned: awe in my presence!
<Sir_Corgi> How about no.
<Jaikao|away> my "konversation" starts to blink when somebody says my name...
<Jaikao|away> or when somebody querys me (in this case ubotu)
<Jaikao|away> im not shure...
<Sir_Corgi> I'm watching every part of the 2002 version of Carrie to freakin find out what that lady in that picture is really saying.
<Sir_Corgi> Guh.
 * Dr_willis thinks Sir_Corgi  has a bit TOO much free time.
<clau30_> Jaikao|away: it's default behaviour, you can change that
<Sir_Corgi> But if I answer the question correctly I get ten free internets!
<Sir_Corgi> Come on!
<Sir_Corgi> lol
<Dr_willis> Shes saying "Eat more popcorn!"
<Dr_willis> Oh wait - that was the Subliminal message in the  intermission
<Sir_Corgi> lol
 * Dr_willis goes to the lobby, to gets himself a snack.
<Dr_willis> bye all
<azuki> kde runs really unstable her
<ActionParsnip> bit quiet
<mangla> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | mangla
<ubotu> mangla: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<drif> ActionParsnip: all quiet in the western front..
<mangla> :-)
<mangla> does anybody run ubuntu on an acer 5720z?
<drif> acer is a tricky thing :-\
<mangla> no good?
<drif> well, haven't had much success with three different models
<jussi01> mangla: please be a little more specific in your question
<mangla> jussi01: sound aint working
<jussi01> mangla: whcih versin of ubuntu/kubuntu (gutsy, feaisty etc) and which sound card?
<mangla> the kubuntu beta
<mangla> with kde4
<jussi01> mangla: #kubuntu-kde4 then. :)
<mangla> great help jussi. thanks anyway
<jussi01> mangla: if you head over there, Ill try to continue helping :)
<mangla> no. i am staying
<mangla> hi jermain
<jermain> hi mangla ^^
<jussi01> mangla: then please constrain your questions to kde3 stuff. thanks :)
<mangla> get a life jussi01
 * jermain is overwhelmed by the love in here
<jermain> :)
<mangla> we love each other jermain, we just arent acting as if
<jermain> can someone tell me how to add a user in the console?
<jermain> i tried sudo adduser
<LadyNikon> uh..
<mangla> jussi01 knows how - i bet
 * jermain stares at jussi01
<jussi01> jermain: try adding a name after that. ;)
<jermain> hehe
<LadyNikon> "sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser"
<jermain> :o
<jermain> what does the -m do?
<LadyNikon> check out useradd help
<jermain> nvm i'll use
<jermain> yes i was gonna say man
<jermain> :)
<LadyNikon> jermain: never use a command without finding that it does
<jermain> ty ladynikon
<LadyNikon> :p
<LadyNikon> np
<Jd0gg> i got a question regarding DOS Emulator (dosemu) , when trying to play quake (first person shooter) i can't do 360 degree turns cause the mouse comes off the window i'm playing in, how can i make the mouse 'snap' to the window and not move?
<Sir_Corgi> Dear Lord.
<Sir_Corgi> I figured it out.
<Sir_Corgi> She is actually saying "Internet"
<Sir_Corgi> I cannot believe that.
<LadyNikon> o.o
<Jd0gg> The interweb is quite tangled
<Sir_Corgi> Whoa.  Different people in here.
<Sir_Corgi> o.O
<jermain> no its just one guy running between many many computers ;)
<jermain> and i'm out of breath
<jermain> ><
<Jd0gg> yeah, i'm Jdogg / Jeff ; i recently got on to Kubuntu as my pick to 'test the waves' with the *nix environment, i like it alot
<LadyNikon> kde is awesome
<LadyNikon> fluxbox is better.. but kde is still awesome ;)
<SlimeyPete> Jd0gg: ctrl-alt-home?
<Jd0gg> LadyNikon, i love it too.
<Jd0gg> i have no idea what that does but i smell a noob-trick :P
<SlimeyPete> Jd0gg: no, I just googled and that's the only suggestion I can find
<SlimeyPete> Jd0gg: apparently it jails the mouse inside dosemu
<SlimeyPete> ymmv.
<Jd0gg> ooh, you're answering my question. i'll have to try it, do i hit the same hotkey to 'release' it
<Jd0gg> and fluxbox, interesting i'll have to look that one up LadyNikon
<SlimeyPete> dunno... doesn't say, and I don't have dosemu to hand
<jussi01> Jd0gg: there is a fluxbuntu :)
<Jd0gg> i like KDE cause it's got the 'windows' feel to it, and i grew up on windows, so it's not /quite/ as intimidating to learn the new environment
<jermain> ladynikon, i read the man page and i dont think i get it. -d specifies the homedir and basedir, why is -m still needed to specify the basedir again?
<Jd0gg> is there any major differences between fluxbox (fluxbuntu) and kde (kubuntu) that is worth point out?
<Sir_Corgi> Same here, jd0gg
<jussi01> Jd0gg: the memory usage, the de lots
<Sir_Corgi> And I like compiz because it has that "WindowBlinds" feel to it.
<jussi01> jermain: you are just trying to simply add a new user, correct?
<jermain> yeah
<jussi01> jermain: sudo adduser newusername
<Jd0gg> jussi01, "the de lots"? are you saying kde uses more then flux?
<jermain> so for me it would be sudo useradd -d /home/quincy -m quincy
<jussi01> Jd0gg: sorry, no, I meant the DE, Lots of stuff
<Jd0gg> ooh that's a good question, what filesystems are you all running here
<Jd0gg> DE = ?
<jussi01> Jd0gg: this isnt just a general chat area, please use #kubuntu-offtopic for that :)
<jussi01> Desktop Environment
<jussi01> jermain: no, just: sudo adduser quincy
<jermain> jussi, i did that, but i need him to have a hom dir aswell ^^
<jermain> *home
<jussi01> jermain: it should automatically create one
<jermain> argh..
<jermain> ty :)
<jermain> it worked!
<jermain> now to add a pass (don't say, i want to see if i can find out)
<jussi01> jermain: did it not prompt you for that?
<jermain> nvm it prompted
<jermain> :)
<jussi01> :)
<jermain> its not supposed to do that according to the book, but the book has a suse cd in the back
<jussi01> hehe
<LadyNikon> suse >.<
<jermain> i'm too much of a linux newb to understand the difference between flavours
<jermain> i just know i like ubuntu
<jussi01> great. now Im off home, so Ill see you all later
<LadyNikon> adios
<jermain> safe trip jussi
<_Angelus_> later jussi01  , peace
<_Angelus_> dont shoot too much people :p
<Sir_Corgi> When I was first introduced to linux, it was suggested to me to try Linux Mint.
<Sir_Corgi> I tried, but couldn't get it to install.
<jermain> *too many people (heil grammar!)
<Sir_Corgi> And then I was like o hai, Kubuntu!
<modepol> if i have an ircd. can i hide the ip of servers by which users connect to the network?
<ethan> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jermain> the useradd is driving me nuts
<SlimeyPete> jermain: what're you trying to do?
<jermain> im trying to learn to work with linux from a book
<jermain> im supposed to make some useraccounts
<jermain> i made one using sudo useradd quincy
<jermain> it failed
<jermain> i tried other stuff
<jermain> deleted it
<jermain> tried the same thing again
<jermain> and then it worked
<jermain> now i need to make another one
<jermain> and i get no confirmation or error
<jermain> but no prompt for password and stuff either
<SlimeyPete> hrm, I didn't even know kubuntu *had* useradd
<SlimeyPete> "adduser" is the one that's most frequently used
<SlimeyPete> it does the same sort of thing
<jermain> uhm not in kubuntu itself but in the console
<SlimeyPete> jermain: yeah
<SlimeyPete> use adduser.
<SlimeyPete> useradd is the complicated version.
<jermain> okay
<jermain> ><
<SlimeyPete> (run "man adduser" for instructions)
 * SlimeyPete wanders off, good luck :)
<jermain> it worked ty
<modepol> if i have an ircd. can i hide the ip of servers by which users connect to the network?
<BunnyRevolution> where is the place to change the monitor/display in kubuntu kde4 version?
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 questions (though I think displayconfig hasn't been ported to KDE 4 yet...)
<Jucato> probably System Settings -> Display as usual
<lopov> has anyone had issues with nvidia driver? such as xserver defaulting to display 1.0?
<bambach> hi
<sigma_1234> synce
<sigma_1234> any chance kde4 hardy will have amarok2 and the kde4 kontact?
<ethan> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neville_> Amarok 2?
<neville_> How much better can Amarok get? :P
<stdin> sigma_1234: 1) it does, 2) when kdepim comes otu
<stdin> *out
<sigma_1234> neville_: if it could play video that would be great
<stdin> an audio player that plays video? but that's media player surely ;)
<Sir_Corgi> VLC FTW
<sigma_1234> stdin: are the other kubuntu apps like k3b and kaffeine going to be ported?
<sigma_1234> stdin: id prefer having one program to play everything. like win media player
<stdin> sigma_1234: they aren't "kubuntu apps" they are kde apps, but probably yes. dragonplayer is a replacement to kaffeine for now
<stdin> sigma_1234: that's when you get bloatware
<sigma_1234> sorry meant kde apps
<sigma_1234> lol
<sigma_1234> true i dont ever recall using amarok and kaffeine at the same time
<eslam> hi
<jussio1> hi
<eslam> im eslam
<romunov_> where in kubuntu do i set pretty little icons for different documents?
<romunov_> for example, OO.o documents look like "generic" with no special icons
<azuki> so I guess kde4 would be more stable?
<jussio1> romunov_: right click doc, click permissions, click spanner, click icon
<jussio1> azuki: no
<azuki> jussio1: I was actually shocked how unstable it is,, I am back to gnome now..
<azuki> jussio1: which sucks.. 'cause the optionality was pretty cool
<jussio1> azuki: kde4 stuff really belongs in #kubuntu-kde4 but it is still a 4.0 release, wait for 4.1 for stability
<romunov_> jussio1: much obliged, as always!
<jussio1> romunov_: no probs :)
<francesco_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<simula_> i'm having the toughest time getting a drive mounted via fstab that a normal user can write to :/
<simula_> i put this into fstab:
<simula_>   /dev/sdb1 /archive ext3 user,noauto,noatime 0 2
<simula_> i first used fdisk and got it set up as an ext3 partition /dev/sdb
<simula_> i do a mount /archive
<simula_> and i can add stuff to it as root, but not as a user :/
<simula_> normal user i mean
<jussio1> simula_: unmount it, and then make sure the permissions on the folder are available for the user to write to
<simula_> ok jussio1, i'll give that a shot.. thanks!
<simula_> jussio1, i chmod 666 /archive
<simula_> unmounted, remounted (both as su and normal user)
<simula_> and i can enter the directory and get a listing
<simula_> but i can't mkdir
<romunov_> i had to install Vista today
<romunov_> because ubuntu/kubuntu wouldn't boot for some reason. i tried three different cds and versions
<romunov_> i kept falling into the busybox
<maroo> hey folks, is it safe to perform a "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" atm?
<maroo> or what I would prefer a "do-release-upgrade --devel-release" ?
<Darkrift2> my cursor is gone :(
<Darkrift2> i restarted x and its still gone
<Darkrift2> when i move the mouse, i get mouseover tips and stuff, but no cursor
<nitin> why does kopete crash when trying to use msn?
<maroo> Darkrift2: hmm maybe try to set another cursor theme? alt+f2 -> kcontrol -> search mouse and tab around -> Cursor Theme?
<Angelus> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Angelus> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Angelus> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Darkrift2> didnt work
<maroo> Darkrift2: hmm have you changed anything on you system?
<Darkrift2> no, i went to bed
<cuznt> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cuznt> try just that
<cuznt> i use that when my apt front end crashes
<cuznt> if you restart your desk top <alt> + <ctrl> + backspace and restart in safe mode the terminal there worked best for me, as nothing is up
<Bauldrick> whats the best way to convert my .m4p's to mp3?
<Angelus> Bauldrick,  lame?
<maroo> Bauldrick: best or easiest? :). best for me: mencoder + lame
<cuznt> friends dont let friends make mp3's
<Bauldrick> easiest then!!!
<maroo> for i in *.m4; do mencoder "$i" -o "${i/m4a/mp3}" -oac mp3lame ; done
<maroo> *.m4a or what ever .)
<maroo> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Audio_conversion <- there are more scripts google just revealed
<Bauldrick> cheers
<maroo> also m4a to ogg to make cuznt happy :)
<cuznt> ;)
<jussio1> Bauldrick: I think soundkonverter does that graphically if you prefer
<matt1728> !adesklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adesklets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussio1> !desklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> does anyone know how to use adesklets?
<Jucato> I've heard about it. haven't tried it yet. have you tried superkaramba?
<matt1728> no. have you used it?
<Jucato> superkaramba? before yes
<matt1728> is it easy to use?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<yao_ziyuan> i have a question
<matt1728> cool
<Jucato> website is http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<yao_ziyuan> i'm in china, and my home uses a cable connection to the internet
<yao_ziyuan> there is a hardware router attached to the cable line
<yao_ziyuan> the router is a required thing installed by the local government ISP
<yao_ziyuan> its purpose is to filter political keywords
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> hahahaha
<yao_ziyuan> this implementation can relieve the server load of the Great Firewall
<matt1728> your goverment filters the internet?
<yao_ziyuan> of course
<matt1728> so what cant you go to?
<maroo> many goverment do.. not as extreme as china, but they do
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder, whether the government can use this router to see or manipulate data in my computer?
<matt1728> probably
<matt1728> if you're on their network
<yao_ziyuan> how?
<matt1728> network
<yao_ziyuan> i use kubuntu now
<yao_ziyuan> and in the "Remote Places",
<yao_ziyuan> i don't see anything suspicious
<matt1728> hmm lol
<maroo> yao_ziyuan:  use tor and make sure your computer is secure from a local network..
<blindfish> i don't think they _want to_ manipulate your data
<yao_ziyuan> how to make sure i'm secure from a LAN?
<maroo> i.e. don't run unnecessary services on the network
<yao_ziyuan> i don't
<maroo> you should be pretty safe then ..
<yao_ziyuan> and i have no special ethernet card drivers
<yao_ziyuan> all drivers are provided by ubuntu
<maroo> i just would recommend using vpn or tor to make sure your traffic isn't logged
<yao_ziyuan> i know that
<maroo> still nuts to filter the net with a provided router.. :) would be interesting to hack it and publish the list of keywords etc.
<yao_ziyuan> someone proposed to "paralyze the Great Firewall",
<maroo> but i guess this is getting OT :)
<yao_ziyuan> but when i consider this hardware router,
<yao_ziyuan> i don't think the GFW can be paralyzed...
<maroo> yao_ziyuan well you can atleast dig tunnels or drill holes :)
<blindfish> yao_ziyuan: i don't think anybody knows how intelligent the "GFW" is
<blindfish> so if you don't have anythink you should worry about (abc-weapon plans? ^^), just try it out
<matt1728> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<blindfish> freenet / entropy can tunnel their communication through standard-protocols by default
<yao_ziyuan> man, mentioning this word (fri:net) can draw their attention
<maroo> blindfish: i guess you don't need abc weapons for that i bet a little tibet is enough :P
<yao_ziyuan> what exactly is abc weapons?
<yao_ziyuan> yeah. to paralyze china, you just start the HAARP machine and make a little snowstorm
<blindfish> yao_ziyuan: thermonuclear weapons, biological weapons, chemical weapons ;)
<blindfish> maroo: well i think you're right
<yao_ziyuan> it's actually interesting to see that during the recent tibet events, there has been a flamewar at youtube about whether 'tibet is, was and will always be part of china',
<yao_ziyuan> and china blocks youtube these days,
<lars_> hello! i have a question about the virtual desktops of kubuntu. how can i manage, that a application ist only displayed on one virtual desktop an not on everyone?
<yao_ziyuan> and some pro-communist guys are calling for people to "go to youtube and help the flamewar"
<yao_ziyuan> but how could people "go to youtube"? these pro-communist guys are giving away tools like tor, freeg@te, ultr@surf now
<yao_ziyuan> to them, tibet has a higher strategic value than online censorship
<blindfish> china doesn't just block youtube in china. i read there were some german, who were pro tibet, aggressivly hacked from china. seems that they want to block the whole world
<flipstar> lars_: on kwin? right click on the title and then see
<Sir_Corgi> yao_ziyuan: Do you speak English as a first language?  If not, you speak it flawlessly.
<yao_ziyuan> this is another story... i exposed to english information more than my peers since childhood, and i have researched linguistics
<lars_> yes i can choose on which desktop the app will be displayed, but even if  i just chooese desk 1, it is also displayed in the taskbar of desk 2 for example
<Sir_Corgi> I'm always amazed to meet people that learn English so well from things like television or the internet, rather than from a class.
<yao_ziyuan> Sir_Corgi: it has to be learnt that way
<_Shade_> hi
<_Shade_> i have recently changed the host name by hostname command and since then i am unable to use sudo command
<ghostcube> hi guys
<_Shade_> i got "sudo: unable to resolve host linux-desk"
<ghostcube> is kde updating kde3 if i install it or will it be installed side by side ?
<ghostcube> *kde4
<Nyad> is there a standard repository of kde wallpapers that I can download?
<flipstar> lars_: yes..this is typical.. a workaround would probably enable 'show only minimized windows' in kicker (the taskbar)
<flipstar> ghostcube: it will be installed beside kde3
<flipstar> !themes > Nyad
<ghostcube> flipstar: so i need to set the session to kde4 then correct ?
<flipstar> in kdm, correct
<ghostcube> any howto for installing korrekt into gutsy ? or just kde4-desktop
<lars_> hm, i now recognized, that the apps dont appear on the wrong desktops, but are always in the taskbar
<flipstar> ghostcube: theres a good tutorial..see the topic in #kubuntu-kde4 for details
<ghostcube> oh thx :) flipstar
<lars_> i woult like, that only the app of the desktop i use  appears in the taskbar
<Darkrift2> anyone have any idea why sometimes i need acpi=off to boot and sometimes i dont?
<matt1728> is there a way to run an application from the terminal but  have it run on its own?
<lars_> i found a way  to fix that! thank you anyway1
<lars_> !
<flipstar> matt1728: add "&" at the end of the command
<matt1728> thanks
<flipstar> lars_: how .. ?
<Darkrift2> normally when i boot without it, i get odd graphical problems and it wont finish booting, but someone told me to use noapic and nolapic to fix my wifi which worked and I booted without apci=off, but its not working now and i am unable to boot without that option (which causes my wifi to not work)
<ghostcube> flipstar: thx found it :) btw is there any news for the "module couldnt be found for ..." in admin sessions kcontrol
<Odd-rationale> flipstar: Go to "Comfigure Panels..."
<flipstar> ghostcube: on hardy .. ?
<ghostcube> no gutsy
<ghostcube> kde 3.5.9 started in 3.5.8 with an update the is an bugtracker  about i thought maybe any news
<Odd-rationale> *configure taskbar...
<ghostcube> u cant get to system admin mode in kcontrol or systemsettings  it doesnt find the modules
<ghostcube> :|
<lars_> i am from germany so i can just discribe how i dit it: right click on the taskbar --> Kontrollleiste einrichten --> Fensterleiste --> bei "die Fenster sämtlicher Arbeitsflächen anzeigen" den Haken entfernen
<ghostcube> so still sudo kcontrol ?
<lars_> translation in english: right click on the taskbar -->konfigure control bar --> window list --> remove the x at  "show the window of every desktop"
<nick_> hi
<nick_> i try to install gaim-xfire but i got a message libssl0.9.7 dependency is not satisfiable
<BluesKaj> nick, check this out http://gfire.sourceforge.net/snapshots/
<_Shade_> i have added a public file server applet to my kicker. How can i access it?
<BluesKaj> _Shade_, that's a result of your using the share option on a folder. I think if you right click on the icon you can quit it.
<randomLongWorkab> Hi. I have a dual boot with kubuntu and windows, now if I intall another distro and I tell it not to install another bootloader since I already have grub. will my grub pick it up?
<BluesKaj> _Shade_, unless you intend to share the folder on the internet or network.
<llutz> randomLongWorkab: not automagicly
<randomLongWorkab> will it be difficult to modify?
<llutz> randomLongWorkab: nope, let the next linux-installations write their grub into partition, then add a chainloader into your present grub/menu.lst
<_Shade_> BluesKaj: i think i diidn't get what you mean... all i wanted was to open up konqueror, type in the ip and browse what i share
<BluesKaj> _Shade_, sharing on a network ..type if you have samba installed type smb:/ into the konq addressbar .It will show your network shares.
<_Shade_> BluesKaj: i am going to share it over the net... there's an applet thingy that seems to does so. I've set it to wait for connections on port 80 but it came to nothing
<thiemster> how do i add widgets in kde4?
<llutz> _Shade_: ask in  #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> hmm , port 80 ... is that safe llutz ?
<llutz> thiemster: : ask in  #kubuntu-kde4
<thiemster> llutz:ok
<llutz> sorry _Shade_, didn't mean you
<_Shade_> llutz: why should i bother kde4 folks... it's 3.5
<_Shade_> llutz: ah ok :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: safety isn't port-dependent
<randomLongWorkab> llutz: How do I add a chainloader into the grub/menu.lst?
<randomLongWorkab> what is that?
<BluesKaj> ahh, hard for me to get rid of the windows mindset
<crookshanks> hey guys, is there a script i can put somewhere that KDE will execute when i logout?
<crookshanks> similar to .kde/Autostart, except for logging out
<randomLongWorkab> crookshanks: are those scripts python scripts? I haven't heard of this before, or is it a shell script?
<crookshanks> shell script
<randomLongWorkab> tnx
<llutz> randomLongWorkab: it's a way to load a 2nd bootloader. just add 2 lines to your exisiting menu.lst: "title new-linux"  and "chainloader(hdX,Y)+1"   <- XYpartition for new installation
<crookshanks> AFAIK, you can put any executable file in .kde/Autostart and it will run when you login
<crookshanks> i was wondering if there was a logout equivalent
<llutz> randomLongWorkab:  e.g. if you install the new linux into /dev/sda5, it's "chainloader(hd0,4)+1"
<Vermux> I downloaded samba doc. how do I search and open the documentation?
<BluesKaj> Vermux, open konq and type locate:samba in the addressbar , you'll get a few hits :)
<FSHero> Hi eveyone: can I ask for help on using OpenOffice here?
<randomLongWorkab> llutz: so. "title suse10.2" and "chanloader(sda2,0)+1".  I don't get what you mean about install it into "/dev/sda5" because don't I install it into a new partition and not there?
<llutz> randomLongWorkab: nope, grub calls disk/partitions different then kernel does. so /dev/sda2 = (hd0,1)
<llutz> than
<randomLongWorkab> so 0=a  and the 2= 1+1
<llutz> randomLongWorkab: yes, sda2=1 because grub begins counting at 0
<llutz> randomLongWorkab: just make sure that opensuse writes grub into it's own partition, not into MBR.
<randomLongWorkab> will do. thanks
<llutz> randomLongWorkab: then you need to reboot into your kubuntu to modify menu.lst once before you can boot suse
<llutz> sounds more complicated as it is :)
<Dark-Alien-Core> hi guys
<Dark-Alien-Core> can the programm ffmpeg convert a flv file into a wmv?
<randomLongWorkab> if ogg is the mp3 of linux. what is the avi of linux?
<llutz> avi is a container, not a format
<Dark-Alien-Core> no its flv file i have kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> ogg vorbis is the mp3 of linux. xvid is the divx of linux.
<Dark-Alien-Core> and i have an pda with windows
<llutz> ogg-theora is a free format
<Dark-Alien-Core> i wanted to confert the flv to an wmv file so that the pda play it
<SlimeyPete> ogm is the avi of linux, I guess, but it's not used much.
<Minnozz> Hi, I have a problem with my audio. Recently, I tried to install the official driver from my (Asus) motherboard sound chip, and a script ruined my sound. Music and normal sounds still work, but when I launch Unreal Tournament 2004, only a bunch of noise/cracks/etc comes from my speakers. How can I fix this?
<Dark-Alien-Core> but on  the pda is not linux its windows
<Dark-Alien-Core> it can only plays wmv
<randomLongWorkab> Dark-Alien-Core: you can play flv with vlc and kaffeine
<Dark-Alien-Core> yes with linux i can but i have downloaded a video file in flv,so and i have transfer to my Pocket Pc Pda but it doesnt can play flv why its windows
<Dark-Alien-Core> it only can play wmv files
<randomLongWorkab> whats a Pocket Pc Pda?
<Dark-Alien-Core> its like a mobile telefon
<Dark-Alien-Core> in german like pda
<Dark-Alien-Core> the os is windows mobile 6
<llutz> Dark-Alien-Core:  try  ffmpeg -y -i video.flv  -vcodec msmpeg4 -vtag MP43 -acodec mp3  2pda.wmv
<Dark-Alien-Core> öh
<brother-> good ideas anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61133/
<brother-> aptitude wasn't able to remove it and I, as SU, was neither.
<compilerwriter> How is the beta working for you folks?
<|Dreams|> can some help me i cant create a key with kgpg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61134/ is the error
<stdin> |Dreams|: check the permissions of /home/dreamcoder/.gnupg
<|Dreams|> ok
<|Dreams|> it says it belongs to root
<|Dreams|> so i change by writing "sudo chown dreamcoder" ?
<jpatrick> yes
<SlimeyPete> sudo chown dreamcoder .gnupg
<jpatrick> remember to backup .gnupg regularly..
<|Dreams|> ok thanks i wasnt far wrong bad for a newbie haha
<stdin> sudo chown -r dreamcoder:dreamcoder ~/.gnupg
<|Dreams|> not bad sorry
<|Dreams|> it says -r is an invalid argument
<|Dreams|> invalid option sorry
<SlimeyPete> might be -R
<jpatrick> -R
<|Dreams|> oki
<SlimeyPete> yeah, it is
<SlimeyPete> |Dreams|: if you type "man chown" you'll see a manual
<|Dreams|> yeah it was -R
<Minnozz> Hi, I have a problem with my audio. Recently, I tried to install the official driver from my (Asus) motherboard sound chip, and a script ruined my sound. Music and normal sounds still work, but when I launch Unreal Tournament 2004, only a bunch of noise/cracks/etc comes from my speakers. How can I fix this? (repost :x)
<jpatrick> |Dreams|: it's for recursive, so folders inside the folder, will change permissionss too
<|Dreams|> ah i see
<|Dreams|> what size would you reccomend
<|Dreams|> key size
<jpatrick> for a key? 1024 has always worked fine for me
<|Dreams|> ok
<|Dreams|> 12months for expiry
 * jpatrick never sets an expiry date, but it's your choice :)
<tico> hello yesterday i successfully installed compiz fusion in my machine but when i tried to do the cube and those fancy effects my keyboard suddenly got blocked so i can't type anything
<tico> is there a way to prevent compiz to load automatically?
<jpatrick> tico: remove the autostart script?
<jpatrick> |Dreams|: I suggest you read the gnupg miniguide: http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html
<sigma_> how do i delete a entire folder and all the contents inside it via konsole??
<llutz> sigma_: rm -rf folder/
<jpatrick> sigma_: "rm -r" - warning
<sigma_> jpatrick: whats the difference between your command and llutz's command?
<drif> f=force
<jpatrick> sigma_: his will delete all without question
<flipstar> rm -r also ..
<llutz> sigma_: it does what you want
<flipstar> only rm -ir not
<tico> jpatrick: that's what i thought i did but it still loads
<jpatrick> tico: kwin --replace removes it?
<tico> jpatrick: i can't type anything in X
<sigma_> um guys i ran that command and it seems to have deleted half my operating system
<jpatrick> tico: hmm, well sorry, don't know
<jpatrick> sigma_: I did say "warning"
<flipstar> sigma_: what did you set as <folder> ..?
<jpatrick> poor guy
<tico> what i did was to mv ~/autostart/startcompiz.sh ~/Desktop/
<jpatrick> tico: KDE autostart scripts are in ~/.kde/Autostart
<flipstar> tico: you probably missed to install/start an window decorator - like emerald
<|Dreams|> right thanks for your help got it sorted
<|Dreams|> appreciate it
<jpatrick> |Dreams|: you're most welcome
<|Dreams|> :
<|Dreams|> :) byee
<tico> flipstar: i have emerald running
<tico> its in my startcompiz.sh file
<tico> 31892002454026
<jpatrick> tico: then remove it
<tico> jpatrick: thats what i did but compiz still loads
<flipstar> tico: ls $HOME/.kde/Autostart doesnt list it anymore ?
<techbw> hi, all.
<flipstar> hi techbw
<techbw> how can one specify service name for a pppoe connection.  I have search config files, with no success.
<tico> flipstar no
<techbw> I read that it should be in pppoe.conf in /etc/ppp/ but no such file exists on kubuntu
<techbw> the info was for fedora i think
<flipstar> tico: did you run 'kwin --replace' before reboot ? maybe its still loaded due saved session
<flipstar> techbw: maybe its /etc/ppp/options
<techbw> thanks flipstar going to check
<flipstar> i dont know much about ppp since i dont use it
<techbw> just running home quick
<vijay> for some reason amarock is unable to display albumart ; when as the same files work perfectly on audacious / rhythmbox (sys specs : ubunut hardy beta , kde4-desktop installed on gnome-ubuntu )
<squixl> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<squixl> slimey pete ;)
<squixl> do you know iptraf?
<techbw> flipstar --> I don't see any option to enable in options file. if I add in the options file, what is the syntax to use?
<squixl> does someone know iptraf?
<flipstar> yep.. whats up with that squixl ?
<techbw> flipstar...was that directed at me? if you mean -->that is to show that i am speaking to u
<flipstar> techbw: as i said i dont know any about ppp try man ppp or so or wait until a expert for this appears :)
<squixl> @flipstar i like this tool
<squixl> its so cool
<squixl> do you know if there is a tool collection with such security tools,
<flipstar> i like iftop more..since it its more human readable :)
<squixl> i'm interested in it, and i only found this tool...
<squixl> iftop?
<squixl> i have to try ;)
<kemal> hi, i've such a strange problem here, I've been connect to internet via dial-up using kppp, everything seems fine, i can ping throug www.google.com, i can connect other web sites with w3m (console web browser), and i can also connect to IRC with konversation, but i cannot connect to web with konqueror or i cannot connect to msn network with kopete, any suggestions?
<squixl> is it in the repo?
<squixl> i got it ;)
<squixl> i gonna try ;)
<flipstar> squixl: iptraf is no security tool at .. it only lists the net traffic..search in adept for security .. :)
<squixl> okie ;)
<techbw> flipstar: thanks for trying though! I have been looking for the past 2 months on and off...but going to internet cafe each time i want to connect is a little too much now..especially since i am paying for internet at home as well
<techbw> just don't know where to look any more
<flipstar> techbw: hm normally kppp should detect it ..
<techbw> kppp does not detect my config... or at least don't know how to configure it. ;-P
<flipstar> it has a wizard i think
<randomLongWorkab> testing 1
<squixl> @techbw
<squixl> whats your problem?
<squixl> with ppp?
<techbw> need to specify ppp service name.
<techbw> in ppp config
<squixl> try pppoeconfig
<squixl> in shell
<squixl> there you can configure your "ppp" connection with user and password, in kubuntu
<squixl> in other distributions you have to install ppp support
<techbw> it does not work as there are more than one service name on the network, it detects the wrong service, and does not authenticate
<squixl> than you can start pppoeconf
<techbw> yes, I can...but authentication failure usernam pass not working
<techbw> 'brb
<algyz> techbw:  sudo ifconfig "good device" up
<squixl> in /etc/ppp/ you find the configuration files
<algyz> techbw:  sudo ifconfig "bad device" down
<squixl> in /etc/ppp/peers there are you're provider
<squixl> providers
<squixl> perhaps you have to configure the files manually, for example the right eth device
<squixl> and a good advice would be to
<squixl> make ifconfig ethX down for all devices,
<randomLongWorkab> would there be any sound quality benefits if I convert my mp3 files to ogg files?
<squixl> and only use one eth device,
<squixl> and configure it,
<squixl> because if you use more network cards,
<squixl> you have to configure the right path for your connection
<squixl> like routing ... ;)
<squixl> i think
<llutz> randomLongWorkab: no but it won't sound better because mp3 already uses lossy compression, so information is lost
<squixl> @flipstar ;) iftop is also cool ;)
<llutz> squixl: try whireshark
<squixl> but how can i see the values ?
<llutz> squixl:  wireshark
<squixl> i installed iftop, but no values are there
<squixl> wireshark -> tcpdump ;) or?
<flipstar> squixl: you ran iftop with sudo .. ?
<squixl> how would you run iftop?
<flipstar> just sudo iftop
<squixl> it can't open eth1?
<flipstar> iftop -i eth1 then
<squixl> no flowrate is detected ;)
<squixl> :/
<squixl> i mean
<squixl> ahhh i see
<squixl> i got it,
<squixl> does iftop also list udp packages in screen?
<squixl> and others?
<elvin> Hi, is there a way to see a list of installed files for a package through the console?
<squixl> linke icmp, pings ;)
<squixl> and so on
<flipstar> elvin: dpkg -l
<elvin> hey thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<squixl> hi slow-motion
<flipstar> squixl: man iftop :)
<squixl> okie ;)
<squixl> flip ;)
<squixl> but iftop was a fine advice ;)
<slow-motion> hi squixl
<flipstar> squixl: tiger is also an good security tool .. it analyze your system and shows you prossible security issues
<randomLongWorkab> llutz: but if I convert from my music cd straight to ogg would it be better than the mp3?
<llutz> randomLongWorkab: yes, ogg at same bitrate sound better than mp3 (imho)
<squixl> what fs you prefer?
<squixl> ext2 or ext3 ?
<flipstar> between these..ext3
<jpatrick> squixl: ext3 is ext2 with jornualing
<randomLongWorkab> what is journaling?
<squixl> yes journaling means that the filenames are more often on your hdd disk
<squixl> or?
<squixl> data is once?
<squixl> if you do not use raid
<nosrednaekim> !info kgrubeditor hardy
<randomLongWorkab> !info kgrubeditor hardy
<llutz> randomLongWorkab  squixl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<squixl> commit?
<squixl> is it like a DB?
<flipstar> squixl: with journaling its usally easier to recover
<squixl> so it seems to be more secure?
<randomLongWorkab> isn't ext2 much _faster_?
<squixl> if you can recover ;)
<flipstar> squixl: thats what fsck is for :)
<squixl> i always asked myself how i can read out the fat from a fat fs
<squixl> is there a tool ?
<squixl> if i would create a device like
<jpatrick> !enter | squixl
<ubotu> squixl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<squixl> dd if=/dev/zero of=fsfat && mkfs -t vfat fsfat
<squixl> and copy some files there,
<squixl> is it possible to show which files are there, without mounting the fs?
<randomLongWorkab>  isn't ext2 much _faster_ than ext3?
<squixl> @randomLongWorkab i also think that
<squixl> because i heard ext3 needs more performance cause of this redundancy
<flipstar> yes..but it is very configureable
<randomLongWorkab> flipstar: the filesystem/
<randomLongWorkab> ?
<squixl> zfs should also be nice i heard
<squixl> ;)
<squixl> its also a journaling fs
<jpatrick> randomLongWorkab: I suppose, but less easier to recover thanks to no journaling
<randomLongWorkab> I read this from the link that llutz sent me. Such file systems are less likely to become corrupted in the event of power failure or system crash.
<flipstar> squixl: it depends very on your needs..ask google for an comparison
<randomLongWorkab> that is ext3 with its journaling
<nosrednaekim> bots dead <_<
<squixl> ahhh my digitalfriend google, oke ;)
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: no !info
<flipstar> he's alive in privat query
<flipstar> maybe he was banned or so..
<randomLongWorkab> I have a lot of power failures so I don't want stuff to just go missing, unless this means if I was in the middle of a download or a copy from one device to another and not for normal browsing on my HD
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: isn't !info the bot?
<squixl> than its better for u 2 use a journaling fs
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: must have cleared it's apt cache
<nosrednaekim> ah
<ksal> hi, is there something like Vmware Workstation for Linux, but free of course ?
<muesli> vmware player
<jussio1> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<vitok> Hallo Leute! Kann mir mal wer sagen, wie ich bei dem Acer Aspire mit Kubuntu 7.10 das Bild an einen Beamer schicken kann?
<muesli> ksal: oh, that kind of free, sorry :)
<jussio1> !de | vitok
<ubotu> vitok: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nosrednaekim> virtualbox beats the pants off any vmware product
<vitok> Heißen Dank!
<vitok> Hallo Leute! Kann mir mal wer sagen, wie ich bei dem Acer Aspire mit Kubuntu 7.10 das Bild an einen Beamer schicken kann?
<jpatrick> vitok: /join #kubuntu-de
<ksal> thanks :)
<ksal> is it available in repo?
<flipstar> yes..in the universe repos
<nosrednaekim> too late
<flipstar> oh
<flipstar> but virtualbox cant play vmx images..or ?
<nosrednaekim> hey does anyone here have a Ubuntu Dell?
<nosrednaekim> does the 1GB version use two 512 sticks or 1 1GB stick?
<flipstar> google says [2 x 512]
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: thanks!   (and for making me look lazy <_<)
<flipstar> :)
 * genii sips some cough syrup
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: i do have an ubuntu dell, 2x1gb :)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah, I think thats what i'm going to get....(I might be getting a new comp)
<squixl> @flip ;) hexedit is also a nice security tool ;)
<squixl> (: you can watch files in hexformat ;)
<llutz> squixl: it isn't a security-tool at all
<squixl> not really a security tool
<squixl> yeah you're right,
<squixl> but i mean a nice tool, ;)
<squixl> its a better editing tool i've seem
<squixl> ever
<squixl> cause you can do all things you want,
<squixl> search ascii/hex save/ or exit
<St4rd0g> so... amarok tends to hang after first start...... everytime....... anyone?
<squixl> install mplayer?
<squixl> apt-get install mplayer
<St4rd0g> got it...
<squixl> and?
<ere4si> St4rd0g: changed where you're files are?
<squixl> i want to learn something about security ,
<squixl> but i dont know where to learn ?
<St4rd0g> i don't know... cant remember doing anything... it just startert to act strange out of the blue
<squixl> more about it,
<flipstar> squixl: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<St4rd0g> it hangs, when trying to start a melody.... and on the second start everything works
<venik> I was transferring a 4.7 gb file from my hard drive to a USB hard drive, when it STALLED.  How do I restart it?
<ere4si> St4rd0g: try removing where it looks for files and reloading it
<St4rd0g> ere4si: ok... will do... thx for now
<ere4si> St4rd0g: good luck
<genii> venik: What file system is on the USB drive, FAT/VFAT?
<Kr|ptiX> can someone help me fix my sound it was workn but when i woke up its not workn now
<flipstar> squixl: try tiger..install it and then run "sudo tiger -e" and see at the log file when it is finished
<Kr|ptiX> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> venik: Because for instance 4Gb is the largest file size that you could put on that kind of filesystem.
<Kr|ptiX> genii: u kno anything bout sound
<genii> Kr|ptiX: I have a problemmatic intel HDA adapter which required recompiling ALSA. But generally no
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<Kr|ptiX> genii: :(
<nosrednaekim> genii: can't wait for hardy so we don't have to deal with those IntelHDA's anymore
<kaminix> Anyone here know how to create a winrar archive with file1 and file2?
<kaminix> Then split it up in 8192kb parts, but I think I can solve that part myself.
<siso> noob here....quick question...trying to get the bcm43xx-fwcutter with apt-get on Feisty, and dpkg is returning an error. Ideas?
<genii> siso: What error, exactly?
<Kr|ptiX> genii: how do i kno wat soundcard i have
<Frederick> folks which packages do I need for latex in kubuntu?
<siso> "subprocess post installation script returned error exit status (1)
<siso> "
<siso> It's sending an HTTP request and getting a 404 error, as well
<kelsa|martalli> Frederick: In adept, find latex...click the about and it will show you which packages latex depends on
<siso> Any help? Or is there more that I can find out?
<flipstar> siso: youre on 64bit ?
<genii> Kr|ptiX: If the system recognised it, then: asoundconf list                   if it didn't see it then: lspci | grep Audio
<siso> flipstar: no, PPC
<flipstar> hm the 404 then probably means no ppc package availible
<siso> I know that it will work...i have seen it work , just not sure what I'm doing wrong...
<Kr|ptiX> genii : i guess this is wat i got Names of available sound cards: Intel
<siso> it downloaded the package just fine, it's the install script that's getting the 404
<flipstar> siso: maybe you'll get more output with aptitude
<genii> flipstar: I suspect "post install" means it downloaded. But likely the firmware isnt around possibly
<siso> flipstar: yeah, I'll check that out
<siso> genii: it offered to fetch the firmware for me, I selected yes
<genii> Kr|ptiX: What does the: lspci |grep Audio             report? Some HDA adapter?
<Kr|ptiX> genii: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<genii> Kr|ptiX: I would suggest then to follow the instructions to recompile the ALSA stuff
<Kr|ptiX> where i get instructions?
<genii> !intelhda | Kr|ptiX they are found here. But use most recent ALSA
<ubotu> Kr|ptiX they are found here. But use most recent ALSA: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> Kr|ptiX: The ALSA download page, to get latest: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download
<squizl> @flipstar ?
<squizl> which antivirus do you use for linux?
<squizl> or which should i use for kubuntu
<flipstar> i dont need an antivirus for my linux
<squizl> why,
<squizl> i heard there is a scanner for linux?
<BluesKaj> !antivrus | squizl
<flipstar> sure..klamav for e.g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antivrus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !virus
<flipstar> squizl antivirus on linux usally just search for windows viruses
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<algyz> squizl:  antivirus in linux is used to scan windows partitions
<flipstar> since they are no linux viruses in the wild
<squizl> cause the updates are faster?
<algyz> squizl:  no, cause of different architecture
<BluesKaj> squizl, read this http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<flipstar> squizl i have a script that searches for changes/rootkits http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61149/
<flipstar> of corse you'll need all apps listed there, then
<squizl> @flipstar -> there is a tool called chrootkit or so
<squizl> for scanning
<flipstar> chkrootkit, right..just look at the link above
<flipstar> it never detects any..but im kind of paranoid
<farzad56> colors = on
<genii> siso:You might find some info here on what firmware to get, where from and so on http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Kr|ptiX> genii: now my sound is workn an i didnt even do shit lol
<jpatrick> !ohmy | Kr|ptiX
<ubotu> Kr|ptiX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kr|ptiX> srry
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Well, if you find later the microphone input for instance isn't working, follow the instructions from the link
<siso> genii: I think I may have found the problem... you were correct, BTW...the page that the install script was linking to in order to get the firmware is gone. I just have to find it and use the fwcutter manually
<ubuntu> Andrew Doades, are you here?
<ubuntu> also, hi everybody!
<jpatrick> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu> :-)
<maxnorld> hi there
<siso> Gotta reboot and try this....thanks for the help genii and flipstar
<ubuntu> I'm new to Kubuntu though I have had openSUSE on KDE before, what's IRC?
<flipstar> IRC=Internet Relay Chat, the chat you just entered ;)
<jpatrick> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<maxnorld> i already install kubuntu feisty ... and i need upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 .... what do i need to do?   just change the sources.list?
<jpatrick> ubotu: welcome :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smokeIT> I just started up my pc and my screen resolution was only 640x480 and i cant get it back to normal
<jpatrick> ubuntu*
<smokeIT> how come?
<tzanger> good afternoon everyone
<blublu> anyone tried grub and truecrypt to combine to boot a encrypted win drive?
<blublu> is this possible?
<tzanger> with openoffice, there used to be a program called spadmin to configure the printers with openoffice... I can't find this with Kubuntu 7.10, and openoffice printers do not match the kprinter printers (obviously) -- is there something simple I'm missing
<flipstar> blublu: this is quit difficult..better use LUKS/cryptsetup
<blublu> hm have u tried this?
<blublu> i just killed the TC mbr
<Darkrift2> ere4si, are you around?
<flipstar> no i'm afraid of tc
<blublu> backed it up before
<blublu> lol
<enby> hello kubuntu masters! i can't get my monitor to go higher than 60Hz, using nv driver. If i change to nvidia, then i get smth like "no monitors detected" :(
<ere4si> Darkrift2: one min pls
<flipstar> blublu: luks is much better for linux i found out
<blublu> why?
<blublu> is it complicated?
<flipstar> its just faster
<blublu> oh i dont need it for linux, i need it for windows, because i got some sensible data on it :/
<blublu> and i need windows because some software we bought is written for windows
<blublu> thats the only reason why i installed truecrypt...
<ubuntu> Merci beacoup flipstar
<ubuntu> beaucoup**
<flipstar> blublu: you dont need to crypt the whole drive..you can make a crypted partition then
<maxnorld> i need to upgrade feisty to kubuntu 7.10 .... what codename use this version?
<blublu> hm yes or i could use container...
<flipstar> gutsy
<maxnorld> thanks!
<blublu> so i think i have to try to revert my oeh actions?
<flipstar> maxnorld but better use apt..
<blublu> sry my english is not the best
<maxnorld> so.... just change   feisty by gutsy in sources.list ?
<flipstar> maxnorld this would be one method..
<flipstar> !upgrade | maxnorld
<ubotu> maxnorld: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ere4si> Darkrift2: hi, what's up
<maxnorld> thanks again
<Darkrift2> sorry to keep bothering you but you are the one who always solves my problem
<ere4si> Darkrift2: use my nic pls - doing lots atm
<flipstar> smokeIT: you could just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh or edit the xorg.conf
<Darkrift2> ere4si,  you had me add "noapic nolapic"and remove apci=off
<ere4si> Darkrift2: yep
<Darkrift2> ere4si, it booted that one time and everything was perfect, but after a reboot, it wouldnt boot, i got the graphics error again that acpi=off fixes
<Baulders> soundkonverter doesnt support m4p, how do i remove drm from m4p so they are m4a (then convert to mp3)
<tzanger> ahh it is still spadmin
<tzanger> it's just not in the path
<ere4si> Darkrift2: if I remember right you had the acpi=off before noapic etc so try it with acpi=off at the end and reboot
<smokeIT> flipstar: the shell command didn't work, where do i find the xorg.conf
<azuki> what is kubuntu's text-editor called?
<tzanger> vi? :-)
<tzanger> kate works
<flipstar> !editor | azuki
<ubotu> azuki: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<flipstar> !xorg | smokeIT
<ubotu> smokeIT: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<azuki> kate!.. that was it.. thanks :)
<tzanger> :-) np
<Frederick> folks I have the folowing error in kile Undenined control sequence \includegraphics but ive installed texlive-latex-extra any ideas?
<flipstar> smokeIT: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> Utilisateurs Bonjour! Quelqu'un ici parler français?
<ubuntu> Je suis de Paris et à besoin d'un peu de
<flipstar> #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu>  Conseils sur la Kubuntu
<ubuntu> Merci, au revoir!
<ubuntu> :-)
<npurciful> what is the kubuntu hardy channel
<flipstar> Frederick: you might try in #latex
<flipstar> npurciful: #ubuntu+1
<npurciful> okay
<Darkrift2> ere4si, so i added acpi=off again and now wifi (and other stuff) isnt working again
<Darkrift2> i was wondering what could have changed to make that happen
<Darkrift2> ere4si, ive installed lots of dev apps (openembedded and soem other stuff) and did upgrade on all my packages, but i dont think i did anythign that messes with boot
<Darkrift2> sorry ere4si the computer im leeching internet off shutdown :(
<ubuntu>   Hola gente. Mi nombre es Pedro y me hablan español, ¿hay alguien aquí que hable mi idioma? Muy apreciado!
<ere4si> Darkrift2: hmmm
<Darkrift2> did you get all that i said?
<ere4si> Darkrift2: 3 entries?
<Darkrift2> i dont understand
<Pedro-spain>   Hola gente. Mi nombre es Pedro y me hablan español, ¿hay alguien aquí que hable mi idioma? Muy apreciado!
<Darkrift2> Pedro-spain, try #kubuntu-es
<Darkrift2> i think
<genii> !es | Pedro-spain
<ubotu> Pedro-spain: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ere4si> Darkrift2: what is the notebook model pls?
<Darkrift2> v6210us
<Darkrift2> compaq presario
<Pedro-spain> gracias!
<Pedro-spain> I was just messing about, my name is Peter and 'm English!
<Pedro-spain> desole!
<Pedro-spain> Sorry lol
<Darkrift2> basically i need to know what apci=off does that fixes my video because that conflicts with my wifi/audio/power management/cpu scaling, but without it booting gives me a plasma like display with white/black/grey lines that swirl around (its not just x because ctrl-alt-bkspc doesnt give me a prompt)
<Pedro-spain> auf weirdessen
<nosrednaekim> Pedro-spain: please stop
<Pedro-spain> mye germen isnot verry good
<Pedro-spain> pouur-qui?
<Pedro-spain> why?
<jussio1> Pedro-spain: this is a support channel, if you just want to mess around/chat, please go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Pedro-spain> Why should I stop?
<genii> Because it's irritating, for one reason
<Pedro-spain> lo;l
<Pedro-spain> You lot are so easy to annoy!
<Darkrift2> no, you are just good at it
<Darkrift2> years of practice i bet
<Pedro-spain> Yes
<Pedro-spain> correct! lol
<Pedro-spain> erm, well I will go in a min, just completing the live cd install of kubuntu!
<Pedro-spain> tthen I will be out of yor hair!
<Pedro-spain> I am on a macintosh
<Pedro-spain> I'm in Offtopic now|! so if anybody wishes to be annoyed an irritated, get in there lol!
<ritalin> moin
<nosrednaekim> hey ritalin
<genii> Darkrift2: By chance do you have some intel based chipset?
<ubuntu2776> yes I do
<Darkrift2> i htink its a nvidia chipset
<ubuntu2776> lol
<jhutchins_wk> Darkrift2: acpi is the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface - so mostly power management.
<jhutchins_wk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<Darkrift2> have yuo ever heard of my video problem before?
<Darkrift2> its a very odd thing to watch
<Darkrift2> the first time i saw it, i was almost scared I had fried something because its so abnormal
<genii> Darkrift2: There is another kernel option which sometimes works when you get odd things between the mouse/pointer and keyboard/sound/wifinot working, which is usb-handoff
<Darkrift2> well as it is, with acpi=off its just hte odd display (as far as i can tell, that stops me from seeing what happens), but yesterday i booted just fine without acpi=off and everything worked
<Darkrift2> erm, i think i said that wrong
<Darkrift2> acpi=off boots, but nothing works, without it i cant boot *(except once yesterday, and everything worked perfectly)
<Darkrift2> also i get an error during boot about bios problems
<Darkrift2> lemme get a dmesg
<Darkrift2> [   51.877671] PnPBIOS: You may need to reboot with the "pnpbios=off" option to operate stably
<Darkrift2> coudl that possibly be an issue?
<Darkrift2> i didnt want to just start changing things without knowing what they did
<Darkrift2> and since ere4si told me to remove acpi=off yesterday and it worked (just once though) im figureing that setting should work, but something else changed
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift2: its not going to blow up your computer ;)
<jhutchins_wk> Darkrift2: Is there an update available for your BIOS?
<Darkrift2> yeah, but if i change too many things i might not remember all i changed if it messes something else up
<Darkrift2> im not sure, but i can check
 * Kr|ptiX Is Now-[Away] Reason-[its a nice day so im outside need me call 740-821-7977 after 7 though lol :)] [modified]
<jhutchins_wk> Keep notes.
<Darkrift2> will i be able to update from linux? arent most bios updates from windows?
<jhutchins_wk> Change one thing at a time and keep notes.
<jhutchins_wk> Darkrift2: You may need a dos boot disk to run the updater.
<Darkrift2> ack
<jhutchins_wk> Darkrift2: Good manufacturers will offer a link on their update page.
<Darkrift2> doesnt seem to fix anything important cept for fan issues
<Darkrift2> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-56284-1&lc=en&cc=us&os=228&dlc=en&product=3340118
<jermain> does anyone have here experience with virtualbox?
<Darkrift2> if thats even newer then what i have
<Darkrift2> but ill try it
<DarkriftX> and i ahve my handheld in here so i can stay connected :S
<Darkrift2> wait, its a windows only exe :(
<Darkrift2> and i wiped my vista partitions yesterday
<nosrednaekim> jermain: a little
<jermain> all help is welcome ^^; i can't get around the no bootable found
<jermain> and i want to boot from cd
<Darkrift2> ok, extracted all the files from the exe with cabextract and it appears its almost all dos batch files... ill try to find a dos boot cd or an image i can boot from a usb key
<jermain> i unmounted my cd in my gutsy host
<milo> hi all
<nosrednaekim> jermain: are you trying to boot an iso file, or from a actual cd?
<jermain> and checkd the mount drive box in the vb settings
<milo> sorry for kubuntu italian???
<jermain> an actual cd
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Darkrift2> nevermind, all the utils that do the flashing are win32 exe's :(
<nosrednaekim> jermain: so you checked that... and its still not working?
<jermain> yes
<jermain> i even tried it again and checked the passthrough thing
<jermain> didn't work either
<nosrednaekim> does the liveCD boot in the actual computer>
<jermain> hmm.. havent tried that..
<peppelorum> I'm having a hard time to login in to my newly installed kde4-session, I get a message that says "call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full?) check your installation", if I check /var/log/kdm.log I see http://paste-it.net/7604
<nosrednaekim> you may have burned it wrong
<peppelorum> someone with a solution to this problem?
<jermain> I'll try it on my pther comp
<nosrednaekim> peppelorum: oh... I saw that before.... but I forget the fix
<peppelorum> nosrednaekim: someone mentioned deleting .kde and .kde4, which I'm not gonna do..
<jermain> nvm, the other comp is occupied, i'll try it tomorrow and if it doesnt work i'll boot from an iso
<nosrednaekim> peppelorum: you can try temorarily moving them
<jermain> its betty by time anyway hehe
<jermain> thank you for help norednaekim
<nosrednaekim> jermain: :)
<jermain> ^^
<peppelorum> nosrednaekim: of course, but the log says the error is in some permissions in /tmp
<nosrednaekim> peppelorum: ok... seems you don't have write permission to /tmp which is odd
<peppelorum> nosrednaekim: I have, but /tmp/1324085555/ is owned by root and not by my user
<azuki> when switching to KDE it kinda made my original GNOME desktop disapear..
<azuki> anybody know if it's totally gone?
<DarkriftX> ok, i found the problem
<DarkriftX> my /boot/grub/menu.lst keeps getting overwritten
<nosrednaekim> peppelorum: try sudo chown -R yourusername.yourusername /tmp/thatlongnumber
<DarkriftX> i had typo's in th eother one (i put noapci nolapci instead of *apic) and its getting changed back each time
<DarkriftX> editing the menu.list file only seems to work for one boot
<peppelorum> nosrednaekim: the number gets regenrated every time I try to login so I'm not quite sure that would work, but it is one way around it
<genii> DarkriftX: Remember it's noacpi  and NOT noapci
<DarkriftX> i know
<DarkriftX> actually no
<DarkriftX> its no APIC and nolAPIC
<DarkriftX> but the first time i tried it, i typed it wrong
<DarkriftX> and every time i reboot, it reverts to that
<coggz> where do i ask hardware questions?
<nosrednaekim> peppelorum: oh right... didn't think of that
<Darkrift2> everything is working perfect again
<Darkrift2> but if i reboot, it wont work again
<Darkrift2> what would be causing menu.lst to be restored each boot?
<genii> Do you have some separate /boot partition?
<Darkrift2> nope
<nosrednaekim> coggz: here
<Darkrift2> ext2 and swap
<Darkrift2> im editing the menu.lst~ hoping thats what its restored from
<Darkrift2> so if it does restore, it restores from a good copy :)
<genii> Darkrift2: You're editing with admin rights, hopefully
<Darkrift2> sudo
<Darkrift2> how do i compare 2 files?
<Darkrift2> to see all differences
<coggz> ok... i have to choose between buying a motherboard and fitting it into my box, or buying the board in a case with PSU, and a cd-rw. It needs a sata drive either way, and just the board needs a heat sink... what is better?
<Darkrift2> nevermind
<Darkrift2> they seem to be the same now
<Darkrift2> im almost afraid to reboot
<Darkrift2> here goes nothing
<genii> It should only be overwritten when you have a kernel upgrade
<DarkriftX> it gets overwritten every boot
<DarkriftX> ive changed it 3 times now (last 2 were tests)
<DarkriftX> so now the backup is identical to the orig
<DarkriftX> so it shouldnt matter , unless there is another backup i dont see
<nosrednaekim> coggz: go iwth whats cheapest
<jhutchins_wk> DarkriftX: menu.lst~ is a backup file.
<jhutchins_wk> DarkriftX: You can just remove it.
<DarkriftX> w00t, works
<jhutchins_wk> DarkriftX: Really?
<DarkriftX> yes
<coggz> ok, both are 3ghz, 512mb, and the board is £50 £3.99 for heat sink, in case is £99 need sata for appr. £30
<DarkriftX> so it was some sort of auto restore causing it
<jhutchins_wk> Where were you editing it before?
<genii> DarkriftX: Maybe make sure your changes are not between the lines: ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST and ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<DarkriftX> because ere4si told me to add "noapic nolapic" to mny kernel boot (which fixed my wifi problems)
<coggz> or... i could go for a rm tablet pc for £45 and have to find a digitizer pen...
<DarkriftX> i did, but i spelled it wrong
<DarkriftX> after i fixed the spelling error, it worked great, then i rebooted and nothing worked....
<DarkriftX> because after the reboot it was rewritten
<andybleaden> Hi kubuntu newbie
<coggz> what are tablets like on linux?
<peppelorum> In what package should I find kde4-config for gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> hi andybleaden
<xenol> hello, can some help me plz and tell me where does kubuntu store colour schemes?
<genii> coggz: The default xorg.conf setup supports wacom tablets pretty much "out-of-box"
<MacTaylor> is 8.3GB a lot for kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> what's that konqueror command to open an ssh connection ?
<coggz> not graphic tablets, i mean tablet pcs
<DrakeJustice> xenol: /home/user/.kde/share/*...
<Agent_bob> MacTaylor for system yes
<xenol> DrakeJustice: ty
<nosrednaekim> MacTaylor: if you have plenty of programs installed, no
<Agent_bob> anyone   what's that konqueror command to open an ssh connection ?
<nosrednaekim> xenol: .kde/share/config/kdeglobals to be precise
<genii> Agent_bob: ssh -l username -p port# url/IP
<MacTaylor> ive used 5.1GB all ready.
<genii> Sorry, terminal/console
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim you have installed that much ???
<MacTaylor> so say around 6GB then?
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: fish:/ or ssh:/
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: I'm using about 5 right now, and I don't have any games or such installed
<genii> Agent_bob: ssh://name@place:port                 but it just opens up Konsole anyhow
<Agent_bob> genii no the one that lets konq browse the ssh connection
<genii> Agent_bob: Then    sftp://name@placename/directory/to/open:port
<andybleaden> People here had any joy trying the kde 4
<coggz> what are tablets like on linux?
<jpatrick> andybleaden: we hang out in #kubuntu-kde4
<andybleaden> oh
<nosrednaekim> andybleaden: I've been using it for 3 months or so
<andybleaden> sorry- has it been problematic
<matt1728> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andybleaden> cool cheers for that
<Agent_bob> genii   konqueror address bar >>  fish://user@ip
<matt1728> is there anyway to make a command begin on startup
<Agent_bob> matt1728 several ways
<MacTaylor> will switching to jfs Make my computer load faster?
<andybleaden> put a bash command script in the kde folder
<Agent_bob> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<andybleaden> ha beat me to it
<andybleaden> I have it for my wireless connection
<nosrednaekim> andybleaden: not really, some of the features are missing..but you can supplement them with kde3 apps
<matt1728> k thanks
<trappist> MacTaylor: maybe a little faster, maybe a little slower, but almost certainly not noticeably different
<andybleaden> ah right....will join the chat room later
<MacTaylor> talking miliseconds if speed difference?
<andybleaden> Have any of you had a play about with conky
<Darkrift2> thanks for the help everyone, I decided to post my problems/solution to the forums so that maybe someone else might be able to fix thier issues with my solution. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4592489#post4592489
<Darkrift2> if it worked for me, might be some other poor fool out there with the same issue who will get stuck with vista because he cant figure it out
<trappist> MacTaylor: probably something like that.  jfs is fast, but it has more journaling overhead, generally, than ext3.  reiserfs might make more of a difference, but I've had too many stability problems with it to recommend it.  xfs is also fast, but grub hates it.
<MacTaylor> so just stick with ext3?
<ere4si> Darkrift2: glad you got it sorted pal :)
<trappist> MacTaylor: I've tried most of what's available over the years, and now I'm back on ext3.  that's my recommendation.
<MacTaylor> ok
<trappist> MacTaylor: ext3 has one other bonus - it's the only one with decent recovery tools if you, say, accidentally delete something and your, um, backups fail for some reason
<MacTaylor> ok i will stick with ext3 then.
<pleaseandthankyo> do you have to respect and let them know that you respect others beliefs? what if someone hurt you for not respecting?
<Darkrift2> me too ere4si, windows is unreliable even when your not booting from it (i was using a crossover and ICS to get internet on my linux laptop from windows when wifi wasnt working)
<andybleaden> Anyone here got any new tricks with conky...got a normal set up but want it to tell me more
<genii> pleaseandthankyo: This channel is for technical assistance with kubuntu. If there's an answer to your (non technical support) question it's unlikely to be found here.
<Jucato> genii: you need coffee :)
<jpatrick> genii: troll :(
<genii> Jucato: Probably, I've been on the flu medication all day
<Vermux> how do I list processes that are running. I have few of them I want to kill
<ere4si> andybleaden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=171 is good for tricks
<Jucato> genii: aw.. hope you get better :)
<Jucato> jpatrick: botroll :)
<genii> Jucato: Heh, thanks.
<Vermux> everything is stuck here
<genii> Jucato: I see now I really must need caffeine. They left before
<andybleaden> thanks ere4si
<ere4si> k
<Vermux> kds not responding
<ere4si> Vermux: top    in konsole
<genii> Also ps ax     or such
<Darkrift2> whats the best way to get a root console?
<ere4si> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Darkrift2> lol!
<ere4si> hehe
<Darkrift2> i mean from an icon
<Darkrift2> i want an icon on my desktop/menu that opens a root console
<Darkrift2> i have soemthing that im building in a platform that needs root or fails (yes, i know thats stupid but i cant fix it)
<Darkrift2> and i want to make a way to open it from my quicklaunch
<ere4si> Darkrift2: that could be a security risk...
<Darkrift2> i thought there was something like gksudo konsole
<genii> Darkrift2: kdesu konsole
<ere4si> Darkrift2: kdesudo konsole
<nosrednaekim> or just sudo -i
<ere4si> still asks for password
<ere4si> tho
<Darkrift2> thats good
<Darkrift2> and can i pass export commands to the console while its opening?
<Darkrift2> from the icon i mean
<Darkrift2> .desktop file (i think thats how ill have to do it)
<pleaseandthankyo>  why don't you kill people who are on good situations than people who are on bad and make them suffer like you did? i know i have
<peppelorum> nosrednaekim: seems to be some bug/error/thingie with libqt4-core, so I reinstalled it and now I can run kde4-apps in my kde3-session, lets see if I can login to the kde4-session as well, wish me luck=)
<nosrednaekim> peters__: ok
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift2: yes... just drop the export I think
<nosrednaekim> eg "export KDEHOME=/home/user/.kde" should be entered as "KDEHOME=/home/user/.kde"
<Darkrift2> does this look liek it will work in the .desktop file?
<Darkrift2> Exec=kdesudo konsole  --workdir /stuff export PATH=/stuff/bitbake/bin:$PATH | export BBPATH=/stuff/build:/stuff/org.openembedded.dev
<nosrednaekim> take out the exports
<nosrednaekim> just the words
<Darkrift2> i c
<Darkrift2> i got an error about not finding /bin/sh :S
<Vermux> a window :kdesudo open but it froze
<Darkrift2> should i simlink it to bash?
<genii> Darkrift2: It should already be a symlink to dash
<Darkrift2> actually, siad "kdeinit could not launch '/bin/sh'"
<Darkrift2> ok
<Vermux> I have no idea what to do. everything is stuck here. I want to kill kdesudo window and another window which is called information - kdesudo
<genii> Vermux: ctrl-alt-esc    then put the X on the offending window and click. Or esc to abort
<Alucard_Hellsing> any one know where i can get a working debian qtparted
<maxnorld> i need download mplayer from SVN ..... but i cant find the SVN client under kubuntu?  does have a metapackage ?
<genii> !info qtparted
<Darkrift2> ok, im adding my usb drives to my fstab, and was wondering if anyone could let me know if you see anything wrong with the entries before i save it
<Darkrift2> /dev/sdc1       /usb            auto    user,rw,sync    0       0
<Darkrift2> /dev/sdb1       /storage        auto    user,rw,sync    0       0
<Darkrift2> /dev/sdb3       /storage2       auto    user,rw,sync    0       0
<Vermux> genii: it doesnt do anything
<Vermux> genii: the alt ctrl esc doesnt do anything
<Alucard_Hellsing> !info qtparted
<Darkrift2> maxnorld, in terminal type 'sudo apt-get install svn' (worked for me)
<Alucard_Hellsing> ???
<genii> Alucard_Hellsing: qtparted is available to install in kubuntu, just use your Add/Remove Programs
<azzco> After following a tutorial on how to setup a xbox controller modprobe is exitting with abnormal status. Could it be a certain module I tried to load?
<Alucard_Hellsing> no my iso was curopt
<Alucard_Hellsing> i didnt get the install package
<genii> Vermux: Likely then because it's running with admin/sudo privelege. In a konsole find the PID by something like: ps ax|grep kdesudo            then kill it with: sudo kill <PID>        PID = leftmost number next to processname
<Alucard_Hellsing> the name is in add/remove but it is shaded out
<Alucard_Hellsing> i also need a video driver for ATI Radeon 9250
<genii> Alucard_Hellsing: Perhaps from commandline: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install qtparted
<Vermux> genii: I killed it but the small windows still running. kde is stuck
<Alucard_Hellsing> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/main Translation-en_US
<Alucard_Hellsing> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_US
<Alucard_Hellsing> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Alucard_Hellsing> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<Vermux> genii: ok one is dead
<Alucard_Hellsing> was my answer
<ere4si> Alucard_Hellsing: you need toshut add/remove
<Vermux> genii: ok, I killed them both but the kde is still stuck
<Alucard_Hellsing> Reading package lists... Done
<Alucard_Hellsing> Building dependency tree
<Alucard_Hellsing> Reading state information... Done
<Alucard_Hellsing> Package qtparted is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Alucard_Hellsing> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Alucard_Hellsing> is only available from another source
<Alucard_Hellsing> E: Package qtparted has no installation candidate
<flipstar> Vermux: use top/htop to find out whats blocking
<ere4si> !paste | Alucard_Hellsing
<ubotu> Alucard_Hellsing: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ere4si> !repos | Alucard_Hellsing
<ubotu> Alucard_Hellsing: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Agent_bob> ok from fish://* is it possable to drag/drop to local ?
<genii> Vermux: Then you just have to try and figure from the results of ps ax    which might be the offending process. the command: top        might show you the resource-heavy things running right now (q to exit it)
<Agent_bob> cause i'm not seeing any way to drop to local
<Agent_bob> wait.   let me recheck.
<Vermux> flipstar: and how do I recognize a blocking process?
<flipstar> its probably this one that uses most cpu resourses
<Alucard_Hellsing> k thx  but now i still need a ati driver
<flipstar> !ati > Alucard_Hellsing
<Alucard_Hellsing> thx
<Vermux> genii: rebooting
<genii> Vermux: OK
<Agent_bob> ok sorry for the brain fart.    it was a permissions locally that kept me from dropping.
<Agent_bob> i was like "duh"   root@remote* != root@localhost  ...
<ere4si> hehe
<_Vermux> back
<_Vermux> the old methode works also with Linux! rebooting!!
<_Vermux> hehe
<Agent_bob> Q does fish:// drag and drop preserve owner/perms  ?
<_Vermux> something is still wrong
<_Vermux> when Im using the mouse wheel it switched tabs in konversation. help
<Agent_bob> umm  reboot doesn't fix things in linux.  it only resets them  (some of them)
<genii> Thats normal
<_Vermux> genii: it is not normal. even when I move the mouse it switches tabs in Konversation
<flipstar> Sysinfo for 'CraY': Linux 2.6.24-12-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz at 2398 MHz (4796 bogomips), HD: 0/0GB, RAM: 972/1011MB, 141 proc's, 6.39h up
<genii> _Vermux: When the cursor is on the tabs, rolling the mouse or scrolling cycles through the tabs
<Agent_bob> hmmm short A, no fish:/* does not preserve owner
<dave11> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<flipstar> ups did i posted that ? :S
<_Vermux> now, cant minimize the window
<_Vermux> stuck again
<Angelus> guys
<Angelus> adept crashed and im getting this error when i try to update
<Angelus>  http://rafb.net/p/flHPVd16.html
<jlazaridis> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<genii> _Vermux: I'd suggest disabling session saving and logout/login
<_Vermux> how do I do that?
<genii> _Vermux: System Settings...Advanced Tab...Session Manager               Check off "Start with an empty session"
<genii> bah
<utrange> Доброй ночи:)
<^u^> utrange: english please
<SmrtSkoso> utrange: good night
<utrange> ok^)
<Angelus> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<utrange> please help. i can'n uderstand how to patch files:( i have a *.diff file & driver for patch. what i must do?
<confrey> hi everybody
<^u^> utrange: was there a readme file with the patch?
<confrey> I've just installed kubuntu hardy beta, I'm using vesa driver in xorg, because ati driver is not working on my laptop
<confrey> is there a configuration utility for using fglrx, as in gnome?
<^u^> !hardy | confrey
<ubotu> confrey: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> confrey: go to #ubuntu+1 for hardy problems
<confrey> nosrednaekim: I've no hardy problem
<confrey> I'm asking about kubuntu, not hardy
<^u^> confrey: "I've just installed kubuntu hardy beta"
<confrey> in ubuntu-gnome is a restricted-manager utlity, is there one in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> confrey: kubuntu hardy support is in #ubuntu+1 as well
<genii> restricted-manager-kde
<nosrednaekim> confrey: try systemsettings->advanced
<nosrednaekim> genii: that was replaced in hardy
<nosrednaekim> with jokey-kde I believe
<genii> nosrednaekim: Ah, OK
<waynrdude> !server
<nosrednaekim> *jockey
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<nosrednaekim> !info jockey-kde (hardy)
<confrey> nosrednaekim: I can't see anything about in advanced
<flipstar> confrey: kmenu->sytem>driver manager
<nosrednaekim> restricted drivers?
<waynrdude> nosrednaekim: any idea if hibernation will be fixed in hardy?
<confrey> nosrednaekim: no, I can't see restricted drivers in advanced, may be something is missing
<nosrednaekim> waynrdude: it all depends on your hardware
<confrey> nosrednaekim: I found it, as flipstar said
<confrey> I'll reboot now, thanks
<flipstar> confrey: anyway..goto #ubuntu+1 for further questions
<confrey> ok
<confrey> bye
<Tristam_Green> hello, i have a question on behalf of my father i need answered; he's kinda panicking
<nosrednaekim> ask :)
<Tristam_Green> he dual-boots Kubuntu 7.10 and Vista Home Premium, and while Windows was loaded today, his house experienced a power surge
<nosrednaekim> ouch....
<Tristam_Green> now, when he boots the machine, instead of the GRUB boot menu, all he gets is a a screen with the word "GRUB" all over it
<Tristam_Green> he's asking me for assistance, but i've never heard of anything like it...and i don't know or cannot remember the commands to fix it
<nosrednaekim> Tristam_Green: ok
<crimsun> (he can recover by using the desktop cd)
<nosrednaekim> Tristam_Green: can he boot a liveCD?
<Tristam_Green> i have him booted into the desktop CD right now
<crimsun> (or the alternate cd, for that matter)
<nosrednaekim> Tristam_Green: ok, its fairly simple then... is there only one hard drive on the computer? and is it sata or IDE
<Tristam_Green> There is one SATA HDD and one USB hard drive hooked to the computer
<Tristam_Green> he has reason to believe that Kubuntu somehow installed onto the USB drive (i am unsure of this, as I did not perform the install)
<Tristam_Green> how could i check the installed location of the filesystem by using the liveCD?
<Tristam_Green> although; i know the MBR is located on the SATA drive
<Erickj92> what is the command to start or restart apache?
<^u^> Tristam_Green: in konsole type   sudo grub
<flipstar> Tristam_Green: you probably could find out by looking at the filesystem type
<flipstar> "sudo fdisk -l"
<^u^> Tristam_Green: then   find /boot/grub/stage1
<^u^> Tristam_Green: there yet?
<Tristam_Green> ^u^ yes; after a little confusion:  (hd1,1)
<^u^> Tristam_Green: then type  root (hd1,1)
<Erickj92> anyone help with with a restart of apache?
<Tristam_Green> ^u^ error 23: error while parsing number
<^u^> Tristam_Green: then type   setup (hd0)
<Tristam_Green> sorry ^u^ he screwed the command up
<^u^> k
<flipstar> Erickj92: in systemsetting>advanced>services or sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart probably
<Erickj92> ok thanks flipstar
<Tristam_Green> ok ^u^: checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists . . . yes
<Tristam_Green> checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists . . . yes
<Tristam_Green> checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists . . . yes
<Tristam_Green> running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)" . . . 17 sectors are embedded.
<Tristam_Green> succeeded
<^u^> Tristam_Green: if it is done type   quit   close konsole reboot and check
<ubuntu__> im on a live cd, and trying to mount a harddrive, but when i mount it says i dont have permission to access it, because i mounted it as root, but i cant mount it under any user but root, how can i mount it and it be accessed by all users?
<Tristam_Green> awesome ^u^ thank you
<^u^> Tristam_Green: it is all ok? - great
<Tristam_Green> an old man in south florida who doesn't know squat about linux or ubuntu thanks you very much
<^u^> :)
<Tristam_Green> and a much-younger man who is his son who knows not enough about linux thanks you as well :)
<^u^> Tristam_Green: tell him it was my pleasure to help :)
<Tristam_Green> heh, i'm saving the transcript for future use ^^
<^u^> Tristam_Green: I wrote it down ages ago
<Alucard_Hellsing> ubuntu i can help
<Alucard_Hellsing> open terminal
<Alucard_Hellsing> ps this is assuming that it is not ntfs fileing system
<Alucard_Hellsing> first find the dir name of the hd
<Alucard_Hellsing> prob it is /mnt/hda1
<Erickj92> how do i reinstall Apache2
<Alucard_Hellsing> u have to set the read and right priv so   type      chmod 664 /mnt/hda1
<Alucard_Hellsing> that should alow u read and wright
<Erickj92> Alucard_Hellsing, you talking to me?
<Alucard_Hellsing> no
<Erickj92> ok
<Alucard_Hellsing> wht did u need
<Erickj92> was just wondering how reinstall apache2
<algyz> Erickj92:  sudo aptitude reinstall apache2
<Erickj92> ok, thanks
<Erickj92> i am about to cry... stupid apache will not work
<algyz> Erickj92:  why so?
<Erickj92> i cannot access my server though my ecternal IP
<Erickj92> only my internal
<chrisn2323> hey
<chrisn2323> I installed kubuntu, how do I set up the internet to work with my wireless card?
<algyz> Erickj92:  if you use a router, you must do port forward
<Erickj92> i did
<Erickj92> followed the guide at portforard.com
<flipstar> !wifi > chrisn2323
<Erickj92> set up the port 80 and 443
<chrisn2323> ? flipstar?
<flipstar> chrisn2323: look at your private messages
<algyz> chrisn2323:  try to clear up chipset of your wireless card and search for a driver, or use windows driver
<chrisn2323> thanks
<chrisn2323> how do I set it up if it has WPA?
<chrisn2323> it says it isn't supported in GUI
<chrisn2323> neverming
<chrisn2323> d
<Erickj92> anyone have any idea why apache2 wont work? i have done port forwarding and everything
<algyz> did you start it?
<Erickj92> yeah
<flipstar> Erickj92: maybe try in #ubuntu-server
<algyz> Erickj92:  try sudo nmap -v, if you don't have the package, install it
<algyz> oops, sudo nmap -v 127.0.0.1 :)
<flipstar> no need for sudo ..
<Erickj92> algyz, now what?
<algyz> does it show port 80 open?
<Erickj92> ywa
<Erickj92> yeah*
<algyz> something wrong with installation of apache then, i guess
<Erickj92> algyz, i just reinstalled it
<ere4si> Erickj92: try        apt-get purge apache      then install
<Erickj92> ok
<Alchera> i get an interesting (actually annoying) Grub error when i plug a sata drive in .... Hard Disk Error .... that's it! any clues as to why grub is insisting on trying to boot from a blank sata?
<ubuntu__> how can i mount a harddrive to be used by a user that isnt root (im on a live cd)
<now3d> Alchera: is your BIOS set to boot from that drive?
<Alchera> nope
<now3d> ubuntu_: mount is fine as user
<Alchera> it does get altered when plugged in .... i swap the order back .. same
<now3d> ubuntu_: just add to fstab, as user mountable
<now3d> Alchera: what is the boot order in your BIOS?
<ubuntu__> now3d: what would that line look like? the device, then the folder to mount it to?
<Alchera> in linux terms ... hda, hdb, sda
<Alchera> 40Gb ide is the primary .. 80Gb ide is the secondary
<algyz> Alchera:  try to look into grub.conf. kate /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Alchera> it's perfect
<algyz> tpfu
<algyz> kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Alchera> i pull out the sata and all boots perfectly
<now3d> ubuntu_: yes, just copy an existing line, and add "user", without the quotes! and a comma after!
<ubuntu__> there is no existing line
<ubuntu__> it dosnt show up in the fstab
<Alchera> ok algyz .. which bit you want pasted
<algyz> Alchera:  paste all file somewhere
<Alchera> okey dokey
<flipstar> in the topic is a url
<flipstar> for pastebin
<Alchera> got it
<Alchera> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61179/
<Alchera> delayed because i was "spamming" .. apparently .. lol
<algyz> Alchera:  everything seems ok  :)
<Alchera> :)
<Erickj92> no one in ubuntu server is answering me. i am stumped completely
<Alchera> i reinstalled grub from a live cd with the sata plugged in too many times to count
<algyz> Alchera:  maybe try to format this blank drive?
<Alchera> livecd & knoppix can access the sata
<Alchera> algyz: i got the same error when it was bare (when i got it home) ... and then after using gparted tp partion & format (ext3) it
<Alchera> the bios detects it perfectly .. a tech at the shop where i bout the sata is even confused
<Erickj92> is there anyone that is really good with apache2
<Erickj92> ?
<flipstar> Erickj92: in #ubuntu-server maybe
<algyz> Erickj92:  maybe try to look here, at the end about network configuration, hope, it will help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-lamp-server-setup.html
<Erickj92> flipstar, went there
<Erickj92> thanks algyz
<Alchera> bout /bought
<Erickj92> well would you recomend me install a server version of ubuntu?
<flipstar> configuration of apache is probably the same
<Erickj92> what about installing webmin?
<Alchera> algyz: tech has had a brainstorm ... he has the drive atm .... he's wiping it clean and going to format in ntfs ... his latest theory is that grub doesn't like the file system.
<flipstar> Erickj92: did you looked at the link above ? maybe it helps you solve the prob
<Erickj92> flipstar, i looked
<Erickj92> but i dont see anything about network condig
<Erickj92> config*
<flipstar> Erickj92: stupid question maybe but did you disabled/configured the firewall ?
<Erickj92> flipstar, i was told Kubuntu didnt have a firewall enabled by default
<flipstar> so the port is reachable from external ?
<algyz> Erickj92:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61180/
<Erickj92> flipstar, i didnt do anything with a firewall
<ubuntu__> how can i mount a harddrive to be used by a user that isnt root (im on a live cd)
<flipstar> ubuntu__: adding "user" to fstab didnt helped ?
<algyz> Erickj92:  your port 80 is closed
<ubuntu__> the drive isnt in fstab
<Erickj92> algyz, then is there a firewall?
<algyz> Erickj92:  maybe install firestarter and open it?
<Erickj92> ok
<Erickj92> one sec
<devilsadvocate> hi. I just installed 8.04, did a full upgrade, and my sound stopped woring. I've got Intel HDA (probably the sigmatel chipset)
<flipstar> !intelhda > devilsadvocate
<devilsadvocate> any help to figure otu whats wrong would be appreciated :)
<flipstar> !hardy > devilsadvocate
<algyz> devilsadvocate:  had the same problem with alpha 5 :)
<devilsadvocate> ah, my apologies
<devilsadvocate> 7.10
<devilsadvocate> gutsy gibbon, i am on now
<Erickj92> algyz, ok installed
<flipstar> !sound > devilsadvocate
<algyz> devilsadvocate:  one of the best guides - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Erickj92> algyz, i have it running, but im unsure of how to do the settings
<algyz> Erickj92:  open port 80
<Erickj92> algyz, i meant he initial set up
<Erickj92> the*
<flipstar> just click ok several times :)
<Erickj92> lol
<flipstar> the default is probably ok
<Erickj92> that is what i normally do
<flipstar> if you worried you can still read what it suggest :)
<_dennister> ok guys...how do you change the port something's listening on again? i did it the other day and forgot it :(
<flipstar> _dennister: for which application ?
<SlimeyPete> depends which app
<SlimeyPete> you have to change the configuration file (or use the preferences menu if there is one) for the application in question
<_dennister> postgres...right now it's on the loopback, but i want it on my static ip address
<SlimeyPete> there'll be a file in /etc/postgres I imagine
<_dennister> i already edited that one, and used my fwdn in the listen_addresses line
<_dennister> heck, i even rebooted
<SlimeyPete> you probably just need to restart postgres then
<SlimeyPete> might be best to ask in #postgres
<SlimeyPete> or #postgresql ... not sure of the channel name
<Erickj92> algyz, what am i supposed to do now?
<algyz> Erickj92:  I guess you made mistake in port forwarding, you have only 21, 23 and 443 ports open
<kgoetz> _dennister: listening on your FQDN wfor listen_addresses will only work if you have a valid dns IP for that hFQDN
<kgoetz> so make sure the FQDN resolves if youw ant to listen on it
<_dennister> but it's a simple thing...i did it a day or two ago
<Erickj92> algyz, what is the protocol supposed to be?
<flipstar> _dennister: in a shell ?
<flipstar> _dennister: if so then try history | grep post (or any part of the command)
<_dennister> i can't remember how i did it...i check the ports with netstat in a shell
<algyz> Erickj92:  you must have 80 port open for apache to work
<Erickj92> i know
<Erickj92> but the protocol
<Erickj92> coz thats the only thing that could be messed up
<_dennister> ah yes,...forgot about history :)
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<algyz> Erickj92:  Protocol is http I think
<Erickj92> i have to choose between TCp or UDP or BOTH
<flipstar> tcp
<Erickj92> ok algyz, does it say port 80 is open now?
<algyz> Erickj92:  seems that no :(
<Erickj92> err
<Erickj92> darn
<Erickj92> port 443 is working, then port 80 should be working
#kubuntu 2008-03-27
<algyz> Erickj92:  could it be, that your ISP is blocking 80 port?
<kgoetz> Erickj92: whats your ip/hostname?
<Erickj92> algyz, no im paying $5.00 to be able to do this
<flipstar> @_@
<Erickj92> kgoetz, 208.74.245.182
<siso> Any ideas why my external Firewire drive won't mount on Feisty
<siso> ?
<kgoetz> Erickj92: i have a telnet session open to port 80 on that IP
<kgoetz> s/80/443
<Erickj92> kgoetz what does that mean?
<kgoetz> Erickj92: it means something is listening on port 443. its not https though, whatever it is
<Erickj92> kgoetz is there anything i can do about it?
<flipstar> Erickj92: i see you have a router..
<Erickj92> flipstar, yeah
<flipstar> did you configured it..?
<Erickj92> yeah
<Erickj92> with forwarding at leaste
<flipstar> hm you probably cant open ports there..?
<siso> Any ideas?
<flipstar> siso: whats the error while mounting ?
<siso> Just won't mount....can't see it on the desktop or in konqueror at all, and mount won't do anything in Konsole either
<happytiger> Any idea how come I cant to tab in konsole in hardy heroen to complete say ... sudo aptitude update or dist-upgrade. I used to be able to write sudo aptitude dist<TAB>  and it would write -upgrade automatically ??
<siso> Worked fine, no configuration under Dapper
<flipstar> happytiger: you maybe have to install bash-completion
<Erickj92> flipstar, where an i supposed to open the ports then?
<flipstar> Erickj92: i dont know much about alcatel routers but maybe it has a webinterface or so..
<happytiger> hmm it does work with completion for local files and dirs thogh ...
<Erickj92> flipstar, linksys
<flipstar> happytiger: then check in bashrc if "interactive bash completion" is enabled
<Erickj92> i have done the web interface
<flipstar> happytiger: btw #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<happytiger> oki thx
<happytiger> flipstar: bash-completion did the trick thx man
<siso> flipstar, i can see you're busy, anybody else have ideas? (no sarcasm, flipstar)
<plooper> hi, my laptop has started behaving oddly. When I get into kde the keyboard doesnt work, numlock, caps, scroll lights dont work and when I try to go to terminal ctrl+F* the type is very big and I cant see where Im typing as the cursor goes off the bottom of the screen
<plooper> but sometimes it works okay :)
<plooper> the working okay seems to be getting rarer and rarer
<kgoetz> plooper: has it happneed after an update?
<kgoetz> *happened
<plooper> kgoetz: dont think so
<asobi> what's an audio editor for kde? i like to crop a mp3 and save it as a new file
<plooper> I dont tend to update linux
<plooper> cos this kinda think happens :)
<algyz> asobi:  audacity
<CapitalT> Hi, can anybody tell what the purpose with the dd process that's always running?
<kgoetz> plooper: could be a hardware problem
<plooper> Dont think so, vista is fine
<asobi> thanks
<kgoetz> if updates arnt breaking it and its not hardware your running out of options ;)
<algyz> CapitalT:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<CapitalT> I know what dd is, I just don't know why is it always running (as root even)
<Arwen> I finally figured out why recent fglrx versions were nuking my login screen
<BluesKaj> Arwen, share yer secret with us :)
<sudobash> yes
<Arwen> if anyone cares, it's because the latest drivers use the 3-d engine to render 2-d and so XAANoOffscreenPixmaps has to be turned on to prevent your screen from turning into garbage.
<Arwen> too bad I'm running on Gentoo now :\
<sudobash> ouch
<algyz> CapitalT:  if it is not using lots of resources, then it is not a problem, isn't it? :)
<bascule> CapitalT: it is comitting the log from /proc to a static permanent file, ps aux will show it as /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<sudobash> my Nvidia drivers dont work and it corrupts GDM and XORG when i come to login screen so i disabled it and just go through startx
<BluesKaj> is XAANoOffscreenPixmaps a default app that just needs enabling ?
<kgoetz> Jucato: ping? can you forward Czessi to #fix your connection?
<algyz> sudobash:  try sudo nvidia-xconfig, maybe it will help
<Arwen> BluesKaj, it's an xorg.conf parameter
<derdui> Hi does anybody know how to install quickly hard, with the terminal?
<derdui> ive heard, that theires an special command
<CapitalT> bascule: thanks
<bascule> welcome
<algyz> derdui:  what you mean "install", maybe mount?
<derdui> i whanto to upgrade from gutsy to hardy algyz
<kgoetz> Riddell: jpatrick ping? could you "fix" czessi?
<Jucato> kgoetz: hold on. we're trying to resolve it
<kgoetz> Jucato: thanks
<plooper> kgoetz: A big hammer
<algyz> derdui:  sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list, change all "gutsy" into "hardy", then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<plooper> or fedora
<derdui> oki, algyz every source i finde with gutsy change?
<bascule> what is ##fix_you ?
<kgoetz> bascule: meant to be ##fix_your_connection
<algyz> derdui:  edit>replace, then type in tex to find "gutsy", replacement text - "hardy"
<bascule> what's it do kgoetz ?
<Jucato> bah!!
<kgoetz> bascule: it forwards Czessi_ to a channel called ##fix_your_connection until he stops join flooding
<bascule> ah I see, thanks
<kgoetz> np :)
<BluesKaj> flooding ?...what flooding ?
<NickPresta> Does anyone have a problem with OOo? Whenever I open up any OOo application, there are no window decorations and everything opens up full screen by default.
<kgoetz> BluesKaj: join/part flood
<BluesKaj> ok
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you don't have join/parts visible probably
<yakuzi> NickPresta: do you run compiz-fusion?
<bascule> I have them turned off in bog chans, to nasty on the eyes :)
<bascule> big*
<NickPresta> yakuzi, yep. I'm about to disable it to see if its a compiz/emerald problem
<Greenery> Jucato: Czessi in #kubuntu-kde4 also
<_dennister> k solved a prob with apache2 that developed since my purge/reinstall...gonna reboot now and see if it's all on the right port now
<BluesKaj> I do but , some ppl have probs and the font colour is not bright
<Jucato> I don't have that luxury :/
<kgoetz> heh
<yakuzi> NickPresta: well when i try to run compiz-fusion, i don't have window decorations at all so it may be your problem when using OOo...
<NickPresta> yakuzi, well, it just affects the OOo application. I have decorations for everything else.
<yakuzi> NickPresta: some small bug maybe, you can always try without compiz heh
<sigmounte> anyone have the same problem ("apply" button on screen resolution configuration interface are always grey , and don't allow to change anything
<NickPresta> yakuzi, yeah. It appears to be a cf problem. I'll ask in compiz-fusion.
<Jucato> Greenery: looks like his connection is fixed now...
<algyz> sigmounte:  if you have nvidia video card, try it's configuring utility
<sigmounte> i'm using an ATI (firegl mobility)
<algyz> sigmounte:  does it have any configuration utility? If yes, try to use it.
<Arwen> sigmounte, FireGL? as in the workstation chips?
<slylyias> when I ssh to another box, I can't use my mouse with xwindow applications, why?
<flipstar> err when will ubotu be usable again :/
<Jucato> flipstar: in what sense?
<flipstar> !info app
<kgoetz> seems to be active
<flipstar> doesnt work
<sigmounte> Arwen, it's a FireGl T2 (thinkpad T42p)
<Jucato> ah yeah !info.. hold on
<sigmounte> algyz, i have not found any ati*  utility in the shell
<algyz> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flipstar> and !find also..but guess thats the same issue
<slylyias> when I ssh to another box, I can't use my mouse with xwindow applications, why?
<Jucato> flipstar: known issue... please stand by :)
<kgoetz> slylyias: eg?
<flipstar> okay cool ¦)
<monolith> I've recently restored to a backup image of 7.10 after a boched install of the 8.04 beta. And now, for some obscure reason. Parts of my music are missing. Not like whole chunks. But whole parts. Like. in Sgt. pepper, half the lyrics are missing. In Matilda Mother some of the backing music is gone. BUt the files are fine, they play perfectly on other devides. What on earth could cause this?
<derdui> does anybody know whats wrong with my sources.list, i wanna upgrade to hardy but with sudo apt-get update, the terminal sais http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/136847/ and so, sudo apt-get upgrade doesnt work, what can i do now?
<kgoetz> monolith: what format is the music in?
<monolith> Sgt. Pepper is in mp3. But the Pink Floyd track is in FLAC.
<monolith> Not all my tracks have this problem. and it's always the same parts of the same tracks.
<kgoetz> derdui: pastebin your sources.list if you want to know whats wrong with it ;)
<dwidmann> monolith: sounds like a new feature, perhaps in the sound engine or player, try it in another player
<sudobash> wow you all should see the email i just sent my girlfriend who might be my ex soon enough
<sudobash> i should pastebin it hahaha
<kgoetz> sudobash: -offtopic thanks
<monolith> Have done. Amarok, mPlayer and Audacit all give the same result.
<dwidmann> monolith: very strange
<sudobash> vlc monolith
<monolith> I was going to try that
<dwidmann> Maybe it's some sort of alsa problem?
<sudobash> vlc and xmms
<derdui> kgoetz: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/136854/
<ere4si> monolith: how did you backup and restore?
<monolith> Prehaps. I need to wait for linux to get a few months worth of updates before I can install VLC
<[Relic]> dwidmann, q9300 is $289.99 at newegg today  :)
<kgoetz> derdui: change all your repositories to de.archive (instead of archive alone), and comment out (#) all the deb-src lines then update again
<algyz> derdui:  and maybe this 24	deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main  must be in two lines?
<monolith> and I made an image of my 7.10 install a few months back with dd. My /home partion is held on a software RAID 5 Array (managed with mdadm). I kept 7.10 untill yesterday when I installed over the / partion with the 8.04 beta. I didn't like it so I just used dd again from the live cd to put my backup of my / partion back on the HD.
<dwidmann> [Relic]: only a $10 diff ...... not something to be toooo upset about
<[Relic]> how many weeks till the 8.04 normal version comes out?
<kgoetz> derdui: also, comment out all 3rd party repositories in there (your going to have a horrible time upgrading because of them already)
<[Relic]> dwidmann, the 9450s sold out already too by the looks of it
<kgoetz> [Relic]: 4~
<flipstar> derdui: why dont you use update-manager ?
<dwidmann> [Relic]: wow ..... that's fast
<BluesKaj> [Relic], about a month
<dwidmann> [Relic]: how much do they want for the 9450s?
<[Relic]> dwidmann, $379
<flipstar> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dwidmann> [Relic]: any idea what their "default" clock speed is? fsb? multiplier?
<[Relic]> well hopefully I will be ready to upgrade everything by then  :)
<monolith> I know that expermenting with beta's and backups like this can cause weird effects. and I know the files are okay so I'm not all that concerned. I'm just wondering why, and how, this happened.
<derdui> well, the problem is, that i have to update, before i use the update mananger flipstar
<flipstar> derdui: update-manager can do this as well
<kgoetz> update-manager drives me crazy
<kgoetz> brb.
<derdui> so, how to flipstar
<flipstar> derdui: i would change everything back to the way it was..then just use update-manager
<[Relic]> dwidmann, Q9450 - 8x Multiplier, 1333Mhz FSB, 12MB cache
<monolith> Also. the 8.04 version was the KDE-4 one. and I didn't like KDE4 so I installed the kubuntu-desktop package to get kde3. THen the sound didn't work in that. That's why I went back to 7.10. I know that it's a little byeond the scope of this chanel but I recon it's worth mentioning. If anyone is intrested in this problem?
<flipstar> [Relic]: yes intel rocks but could you please go to #kubuntu-offtpic ?
<algyz> derdui:  24th line of your sources list looks wrong :)
<flipstar> monolith: kubuntu-desktop involves a lot of packages..
<algyz> monolith:  you could try live cd first
<monolith> flipstar: In the 8.04 Beta? That would explain that then. Still how could that affect (or is that effect?) this? And Live CD?
<monolith> algyz: You mean try to play the music from a Live CD?
<derdui> oki, i have deleted line 24 algyz
<sudobash> and the phone call
<algyz> derdui you shouldn't. You could press enter before deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main to put it to the next line :)
<derdui> then outcomment all deb-src?
<derdui> oh.... now i know why i could have install the latest camorama *lol*
<kgoetz> derdui: "deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main" shoudl be removed completely
<kgoetz> along with 1 and 2
<derdui> line 1 and 2? kgoetz
<kgoetz> and 51/52/61
<kgoetz> derdui: yeah.
<derdui> but where do i get the medibutu-files? kgoetz
<algyz> derdui:  http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/sourceslist-for-gutsy-gibbon/
<kgoetz> derdui: you dont. especially not while upgrading a system
<derdui> oki
<algyz> derdui:  also maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3804172  would be interesting for you
<derdui> done, now outcomment the deb-src?
<bascule> \o/
<derdui> ok, the same error (i havnt set # before the deb-src sources)
<algyz> derdui:  try to copy this http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/sourceslist-for-gutsy-gibbon/  into your sources.list (hope you will do backup of your old).
<ere4si> just read this - http://gquigs.blogspot.com/2008/02/memory-usage-gutsy-vs-hardy.html
* yuriy changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Beta Out: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu | Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080327/KDE
<flipstar> thats not a fair competition!
<flipstar> hardy should also be clean installed
<ere4si> from a clean 7.10 the 8.10 should be clean as well
<ere4si> *8.04
<algyz> ere4si:  my kubuntu 7.10 with kde 3.5.8 and lots of processes running is using only ~200MB
<ere4si> algyz: and by that blog using hardy and the same processes you will be 300-?
<flipstar> ere4si: i dont think things will ever be removed during a upgrade
<algyz> hope kde4 will be usable soon, they promise less ram usage :)
<ere4si> it was just a surprise to see - is all
<algyz> Btw, interesting thing, in my machine KDE is using measurably less ram, than Gnome, why it could be?
<kgoetz> algyz: because gnome is bloating faster then kde
<ere4si> I found the same thing as well
<algyz> Nope, KDE seems faster to me, maybe I'm not very right, but it seems
<derdui> oki, now i would need the key for the  ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de stable Release theres no official key
<Wamphyri> anyone have any suggestions what i need to install to get sli working?
<derdui> algyz:
<kgoetz> Wamphyri: nVIDIA? nope
<matt___> anyone using "64" bit ubuntu/kubuntu?
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: yes
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: you do? so are you using kubuntu?
<nosredna_ekim> yes
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: so i'm going to try it...but which do i download? i have me an intel processor, but i've noticed that the iso for 64 it titled such as amd64.iso. will it work correctly with my intel?
<derdui> oki, i have to leave^^ thanks for your help, i will try to upgrade later..... but thanks ffor your help
<nosredna_ekim> yes, Intel copied the AMD instruction set... it will work fine
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: "copied"
<matt___> ?
<nosredna_ekim> pretty much :)
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: so what cpu type you using right now?
<nosredna_ekim> AMD turion X2
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: how much of teh ram?
<nosredna_ekim> but I assure that I have seen many inetls running so called "amd64"
<nosredna_ekim> 1GB
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: alright, that is the main reason i'm trying it, 4gb, only 3.2 can i use in 32bit.
<matt___> should work like a charm in 64bit eh?
<nosredna_ekim> yeah... but flash should be a bit more difficult.... but hey, I got it working, you can too :)
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: sounds good.
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&releaseid=R181000&SystemID=INSP_DSKTP_D530&servicetag=&os=WLH&osl=en&deviceid=14390&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=5&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=246767
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: lol, long url, but take a look at fixes and enhancments please. i was using 1.0.10, but just upgraded to the 1.0.12, which supposedly now supports 4gb.
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: i tried 64 UBUNTU months ago, but it wouldn't recognize the 4gb either, but with the newer firmware, (k)ubuntu should use it perfectly shouldn't it?
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: you can always check with the liveCD
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: right. so i hope so. that's a good 800mb going to waste
<kgoetz> the cds arnt 800mb
<matt___> kgoetz: nope, they are about 700mb
<nosredna_ekim> kgoetz: I think he means of RAM ;)
<matt___> kgoetz: it's pretty hard to burn 800mb to a 700mb cd
<kgoetz> nosredna_ekim: ah right :)
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: there is a little bit of overburn
<matt___> kgoetz: but thanks anyways :)
<nosredna_ekim> but not 100 MB :)
<kgoetz> anyway. afk while i go home ;)
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: yeah.....true
<matt___> never tried that, how much overburn we talking about?
<Piero_Scaruffi> how do i enable advanced desktop effects on kubuntu????
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: ~15MB I think
<nosredna_ekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: cool. so eh....will stuff "seem faster" with 64bit over 32bit? assuming my whole system is 64bit
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: throughput, perhaps is what i'm thinking of?
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: not really, its mostly for the extra available ram.... unless you are running audio/video encoding
<sudobash> 64bit allows for more RAM
<matt___> sudobash: yes, but besides that, any difference in speeds?
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: that i will be doing
<sudobash> not really...
<matt___> sudobash: but really 800mb additional ram seems worth it to me
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: then yes, you might notice a difference in speed
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: i hope so
<sudobash> well the 800 mb more will speed up some also
<nosredna_ekim> I hope its worth the trouble :P
<sudobash> but why not 1024?
<krodolfo> (\__/)
<krodolfo>  ( O.o)
<krodolfo>  ( > <)
<matt___> sudobash: then totally worth it.
<sudobash> all you can hold is 800 more?
<matt___> sudobash: i've got 4gb installed right now, but it is only using 3.2gb
<sudobash> oh
<nosredna_ekim> krodolfo: yeah yeah... we all know about the rabbit thats supposed to conqueror the world
<sudobash> then yes go with 64
<matt___> sudobash: so perhaps 8gb would be awesome!!!!
<sudobash> but there is not as much support
<matt___> 4x2gb sticks....
<nonewmsgs> 64bit rulez
<matt___> sudobash: support meaning?
<sudobash> 8GB could potentially be amazing
<sudobash> ports
<matt___> sudobash: yeah....could write a script to copy EVERYTHING (system wise) to ram, and run it from there...talk about speeds
<sudobash> yeah you could
<sudobash> C++
<matt___> sudobash: but will software compile/work correctly? like, will amarok work via apt-get ? etc etc
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: oh yeah... any open source software will work perfectly
<sudobash> well you should compile yourself
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: its programs such as skype, and plugins such as flash that are the problem
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: what about closed source? IE americas army 2.5? installable via .sh?
<nosredna_ekim> sudobash: if you want to compile yourself... use gentoo
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: probably not
<sudobash> ahh so you are into AA2.5
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: there ARE ways around thta though, e.g. a 32 bit chroot
<matt___> sudobash: somewhat...
<sudobash> hackers AA
<matt___> sudobash: say what?
<sudobash> back in the day
<sudobash> there used to be a lot of AA 2.5 hackers
<matt___> still is, sorta
<sudobash> and even more cheat servers
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: how about wine, can i compile it correctly?
<sudobash> i could still whoop their ass... that game is the sh!t
<sudobash> should be able to
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: that I am not sure about. I would guess it would be difficult
<matt___> sudobash: yes it is...
<sudobash> shouldnt their be a port for wine of all apps?
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: dunno, i'll try. however, assuming i got it to work, i'd have to use 64bit binaries wouldn't i?
<sudobash> yes
<matt___> port for wine of all apps?
<matt___> what?
<matt___> lol
<sudobash> 64 bit ubuntu
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: in wine? no..
<sudobash> also
<sudobash> or what ever OS you are going to use
<sudobash> let me rephrase of all the apps... wine should have a 64 bit port
<matt___> sudobash: i don't understand...you meaning i'll need to use all 64bit programs/binaries?
<matt___> sudobash: i think it does...
<sudobash> you will need to use Ubuntu X64
<nosredna_ekim> yeah.. I ca get it here in amd64... I guess it does
<sudobash> yeah wine is pretty good about that
<matt___> sudobash: using kubuntu, or at least trying to in about 1 minutes perhaps...
<matt___> nosredna_ekim:  you just installed wine?
<matt___> sudobash: oh, you were talking about the wine version weren't you?
<sudobash> im still on an AMD Athlon XP 2400+ Barton Core
<matt___> sudobash: i know nothing of amd
<sudobash> yes but you will have to install the 64 bit of the OS
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: no... but its available
<sudobash> so it will know how to use the extra ram
<matt___> sudobash: doing so right now..perhaps...after i back up stuff to my server...
<sudobash> there a two main version of OS'es now days... 32 bit and 64 bit or X86 and X64 respectively
<matt___> sudobash: btw, i have a "32bit server" running nfs server, if i start to run 64 bit linux on my "client", will it still connect to the nfs server?
<sudobash> should yes
<sudobash> you might have to reconfigure
<Piero_Scaruffi> i need your help i am installing compiz and its forcing me to choose between gdm and kdm which one should i choose?
<sudobash> but it should have a problem connection to TCP/IP i wouldnt think
<matt___> sudobash: i'll try
<nosredna_ekim> matt___: should work fine
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: alright
<nosredna_ekim> Piero_Scaruffi: gdm
<sudobash> i have never used 64 bit linux
<sudobash> i might have without knowing it fixing someone box maybe
<sudobash> but never for personal use
<matt___> nosredna_ekim: sudobash ahhh flip, i just downed the 64bit alternate,and i was planning on seeing if the live cd detected 4gb, but i'll install instead...give me better idea of performance anyway
<nosredna_ekim> heh :)
<sudobash> yeap
<sudobash> while your at it go to #kubunt
<nonewmsgs> are there any good programs to read/write subchannel data?
<Piero_Scaruffi> am i using Kubuntu now i installed Ubuntu Hardy and later kubuntu-desktop and now i am running a KDE session?
<utrange_> hi all!
<nonewmsgs> ti utrange_
<nonewmsgs> hi
<Piero_Scaruffi> hi
<utrange_> i heed some help
<nonewmsgs> go ahead and ask
<nosredna_ekim> Piero_Scaruffi: yes,,,,
<Piero_Scaruffi> :)
<Piero_Scaruffi> i think gnome is a little bit faster than KDE is that true?
<utrange_> i'm trying to run my dlink g510 card to ad-hoc mode & use this manual http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646320
<[GuS]> Piero_Scaruffi: it is something logic, dont you think?
<nonewmsgs> Piero_Scaruffi, the performance should be very close
<[GuS]> KDE has much stuff than Gnome...
<utrange_> this command do not working
<utrange_> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Piero_Scaruffi> does blue tooth headset work on kubuntu?
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: what error?
<Dr_willis> I dont find gnome any faster then kde. but how do you even begin to benchmark sich things.
<utrange_> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: i have installed ndiswrapper 1.9
<nonewmsgs> Dr_willis, it is easy. you simply run the same gtk based program in both gnome and kde ;)
<Piero_Scaruffi> may i ask another question Ubuntu 7.04 had this gorgeous purple theming how can i use this 7.04 purple theme on hardy?
<Piero_Scaruffi> its blue now
<Piero_Scaruffi> for me
 * nonewmsgs wants a gorgeous purple theme
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: I think you have to install the correct kernel modules.
<Piero_Scaruffi> for kubuntu i mean
<nosredna_ekim> Piero_Scaruffi: it will probably be on kde-look
<[GuS]> blue please! :P
<Piero_Scaruffi> whats the name nosredna_ekim?
<[GuS]> Thanks God kubuntu returned to blue :P
<nosredna_ekim> Piero_Scaruffi: I don't know ^_^
<Piero_Scaruffi> purple was etta
<Piero_Scaruffi> BETTA
<[GuS]> but blue wins again :Pp
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: how i can chek it?
<Piero_Scaruffi> the paperplane minimize is gorgeous
<Piero_Scaruffi> can i add soundeffects to it
<Piero_Scaruffi> like a plane flying by
<nonewmsgs> gus did you used to have a fics account and play loads of bug?
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: I'm checking...
<taj9aldo> hello how can i change the screen resoulution in kubuntu? it just seems simpler in ubuntu
<nonewmsgs> K-system settings display BUT BE CAREFUL!!!
<nonewmsgs> taj9aldo, i try not to touch it too much because it has broken my system before
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: and what i must to do?
<utrange_>  nosredna_ekim: excuse me for bad english=)
<taj9aldo> nonewmsgs: where is it? i only see ksystemlog
<_dennister> hey guys! i did it! i did it! :-) a workiing installation of sql-ledger :-)
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: you need to install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<taj9aldo> nonewmsgs: do you know the command for the command prompt?
<nonewmsgs> taj9aldo, K system settings - Moniter and Display
<sudobash> while your at it go to #kubunt
<_dennister> i can't believe it took me two full days of constant struggle and errors, with almost no documentation to help
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: already installed
<taj9aldo> nonewmsgs: i don't have it do you know what could be missing or what should i install from the repositories?
<nonewmsgs> taj9aldo, do you have a general tab at the top?
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: no idea what you problem is unless you blacklisted ndiswrapper
<taj9aldo> no im using kubuntu not ubuntu
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: or unless you are running a i386 kernel
<nonewmsgs> taj9aldo, is system settings open?
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: run "uname -a"
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: i'm workin on x64 version, if it's somthing means...
<nosredna_ekim> and give me the output
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: ok
<taj9aldo> nonewmsgs: i go to k/sytem/
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: Linux myComp 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 02:46:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<taj9aldo> nonewmsgs: and the only thing related with monitor is ksystemguard
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: weird.... did you blacklist ndiswrapper?
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: what is blacklist? i'm noob linux user? only two days=\
<nonewmsgs> taj9aldo, not k/system "k/system settings" it's hiding at the very bottom of kmenu
<nonewmsgs> taj9aldo, right below strgi
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: it might be better if you follow some more official instructions for ndiswrapper then
<nosredna_ekim> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<taj9aldo> nonewmsgs: oh heheh thanks
<nonewmsgs> taj9aldo,  anytime :)
<taj9aldo> nonewmsgs: by any chance do you know why is my keyboad locked or unresponsive after installing compiz fusion?
<Piero_Scaruffi> i cant find the purple edgy eft theme anywhere :(
<Piero_Scaruffi> help plz
<nonewmsgs> taj9aldo, i dont know that one
<Piero_Scaruffi> nalioth:
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: another question: i've try to install ralink rt61 driver, but it's not compilng. error about struct member "mac"
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: utrange_did you install "build-essential" ?
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: installing now....
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: many thanks
<utrange_> !
<nosredna_ekim> that fixed something?
<isantop> My Laptop is failing to boot. After GRUB loads, I get the Error message "/init: /init: 172: panic: not found"
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: that can fix what? sry for noob questions
<nosredna_ekim> utrange_: should fix the r61 compile error
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: i'll now chek it! thks!
<nosredna_ekim> later guys
<isantop>  My Laptop is failing to boot. After GRUB loads, I get the Error message "/init: /init: 172: panic: not found" I have Kernel Version 2.6.22-14-generic installed.
<whitethorn> Hi, I got a problem. When I boot kubuntu, it doesn't boot into the xserver, I get an error : kinit no image resume normal boot. I can then login (in bash) and use startx to get the xserver going.  Neone know how I can fix this?
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: see you
<nosredna_ekim> whitethorn: are you sure you aren't booting the recovery entry?
<whitethorn> not really (I'm pretty sure), I haven't changed the boot order and normally the normal boot was the top one
<whitethorn> I've googled the error but as far as I've been able to tell the only way to get it working again was a fresh install
<utrange_> nosredna_ekim: exuse me< for distorbing. problem isn't fixed. on som russian site posted this patch: http://esin.name/files/patches/190807/rt61-1.1.0-b2.diff fo this driver: http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/rt2400/rt61-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz
<utrange_>  nosredna_ekim: but i can't understand how to patch this driver=(
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<isantop> Excuse me. My Laptop is failing to boot. After GRUB loads, I get the Error message "/init: /init: 172: panic: not found" I have Kernel Version 2.6.22-14-generic installed.
<Piero_Scaruffi> how can i install kibadock on kubuntu?
<Jucato> Piero_Scaruffi: http://www.kiba-dock.org/components/com_mambowiki/index.php?title=Installing_Kiba-Dock (you can probably use the feisty repository)
<Daisuke_Laptop> hardy didn't make my laptop explode...
<Piero_Scaruffi> ty Jucato
<Piero_Scaruffi> btw Jucato about the purple theme i found discussions about it with you involved :)
<Piero_Scaruffi> google never forgets
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kubuntu-default-settings
<Jucato> download the .deb file (click on the "all" link), open it with ark, look for the .kcsrc file and extract it
<Jucato> import it in System Settings -> Apperance -> Colors
<ruben> hi all. i downloaded kubuntu 8.04 beta a few days ago thinking that it had kde 4 as the default win manager but it has 3.5.9 instead. what sources can i add to the adept installer config to upgrade my kde env?
<Jucato> ruben: see the instructions in #kubuntu-kde4
<ruben> k, will do
<nonewmsgs> i found sourcecode for linux genuine advantage and want to know how to make sure it's working correctly
<dwidmann> nonewmsgs:  o.O
<nonewmsgs> dwidmann, just a little light humor mate
<dwidmann> Yeah, I found that out after I googled it
 * leo_rockway says hi to #kubuntu
<utrange_> anybody! please! help me to install dlink g510 on unutu 7.10 x64 to ad-hoc mode!
<dwidmann> nonewmsgs: actually pretty funny
<isantop> Excuse me. My Laptop is failing to boot. After GRUB loads, I get the Error message "/init: /init: 172: panic: not found" I have Kernel Version 2.6.22-14-generic installed.
<genii> isantop: Did you remove the file /boot/grub/menu.lst              at some point?
<isantop> genii No, it's still there
<genii> isantop: Did you edit it in any way lately?
<isantop> Yes, but only to change a few settings.
<genii> isantop: Theres your problem then
<leo_rockway> isantop: you made a backup copy, right?
<utrange_> help! not just anybody!
<utrange_> utrange panik
<isantop> genii: No. I actually edited it after the problem occured (via the Install CD). I did upgrade my kernel with adept. It ifrst happened after I rebooted.
<leo_rockway> utrange_: if nobody's helping you nobody has an answer for you
<genii> isantop: Did you do a distribution upgrade? eg from for instance 6.06 to 7.04 or 7.04 to 7.10
<Qdogg> good evening. can anyone tell me how to remove a program from autostart (I am horrible with command line)
<leo_rockway> Qdogg: cd ~/.kde/Autostart
<utrange_> leo_rockway: =(
<leo_rockway> Qdogg: ls
<leo_rockway> Qdogg: rm filename
<isantop> genii: No. I ran the updater, and the kernel happened to be in the list, so it was updated.
<utrange_> *going to kill himself by the wall
<leo_rockway> Qdogg: keep the capitals (Autostart != autostart)
<leo_rockway> utrange_: can i inherit your comp?
<genii> isantop: OK. And what was the nature of the change(s) you made to the menu.lst after that?
<isantop> genii: I tried to enable the "pretty colors".
<jorge_> hi everybody, i downloaded a program, when i tried to install it, asked me for java, so i installed java, then, when i try to install the other program, ask me for java, any clue
<utrange_> leo_rockway: what is inherit? sry, english in no good=(
<leo_rockway> utrange_: like, you die and i get to keep your comp
<genii> hmm
<Kr|ptiX> genii : can u help me with xmms it givn me a soundcard error but i can lpay music in amarok
<genii> isantop: Are you currently on the livecd, same machine?
<leo_rockway> jorge_: there's jdk, jre and god knows how many others. v5, v6...
<isantop> Not right now. I'm on my desktop.
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Issues with sound are not my strong area :(
<Kr|ptiX> its not like my sound doesnt owrk it just wont work well with xmms
<Combatjuan> Kr|ptiX: This won't be helpful, but Amarok > xmms
<leo_rockway> Combatjuan: amarok also needs more resources (but yeah, amarok ftw)
<isantop> Combatjuan: Amarok > all
<Kr|ptiX> k ill use amarok then :)
<utrange_> leo_rockway: for what?
<jorge_> leo_rockway, i installed v6 u5
<isantop> genii: sorry. No, right now I'm on my desktop PC.
<leo_rockway> jorge_: well, i don't know what the program you're installing needs. i'm just saying that your "i installed java" statement might not be accurate
<leo_rockway> utrange_: i could use a server, lol
<utrange_> leo_rockway: sry, don't uderstand=(
<leo_rockway> utrange_: nevermind
<Combatjuan> jorge_: Did you install it via apt or via some downloaded binary?
<_dennister> genii: hi there guy :)
<jorge_> leo_rockway: i tried to install limewire,
<jorge_> apt
<leo_rockway> jorge_: well, frostwire > limewire (that for starters)
<jorge_> ok, thanks
<_dennister> hold on...bbs after i login with different machine
<flipstar> jorge_: you need sun-java6-bin i think
<genii> isantop: I would recommend to boot to livecd on the affected box. Then prepare old / for chroot by mounting it and some other necessary dirs. Then to install linux-image
<genii> dennister_: Hi
<leo_rockway> jorge_: if you install the frostwire deb it will tell you what dependency you're missing
<leo_rockway> jorge_: and frostwire is better than limewire (not just my opinion, that's a fact)
<utrange_> leo_rockway: make a joke?
<leo_rockway> utrange_: yes, sorry
<isantop> genii: What other dirs are necessary for this?
<leo_rockway> jorge_: unless you're getting the paid version of limewire your speed is capped. that doesn't happen with frostwire and frostwire is free (and it looks exactly like limewire, except it's blue)
<utrange_> leo_rockway:  finally undestand =)
<leo_rockway> utrange_: where are you from, perhaps you can get help in your own language
<dennister_> ok, i'm back on other machine
<dennister_> genii: pm please? if you have a few moments for some sensitive advice?
<genii> isantop: eg if old / was on sda1: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt;sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys;sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<isantop> genii: then chroot it, right?
<genii> isantop: Yup,   sudo chroot /mnt                           then you can run whatever command you want there. But in this case I suggest to install a generic kernel image
<utrange_> leo_rockway: i've trying, but nobody knows what to do on russin irc channels=(
<isantop> genii: thanks. I'll get to that right away. =)
<utrange_> russin=russian
<dthacker> hehe, this looks like me yesterday.  It will be fine, isantop
<isantop> dthacker: That's why I use Linux in the first place. Any problem can be fixed (eventually... XD )
<utrange_> <leo_rockway>: maybe u can give me link with manual about my problem?
<leo_rockway> utrange_: i don't even know what dlink g510 is
<jorge_> leo_rockway, it's installed now, thanks
<leo_rockway> jorge_: no problem
<utrange_> leo_rockway: it's a wifi adapter on RaLink RT61 chip
<leo_rockway> utrange_: just google that then, i guess
<leo_rockway> utrange_: i have a built in broadcom (had some problems with that one too)
<utrange_> leo_rockway: i've trying to use this manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/DWL-G510 but comand modprobe ndiswrapper isn't working =(
<leo_rockway> utrange_: are you sudoing it?
<utrange_> leo_rockway: ыгку
<leo_rockway> utrange_: ndiswrapper makes stallman cry...
<utrange_> leo_rockway: sure
<leo_rockway> utrange_: and what error are you getting then?
<utrange_> leo_rockway: sure i do it by root
<leo_rockway> utrange_: and what happens?
<leo_rockway> utrange_: sudo != root but that's ok i guess
<utrange_> leo_rockway: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<utrange_> leo_rockway: realy 0__o!!!
<leo_rockway> utrange_: sudo is safer (but for this thing the purpose is the same)
<MrJoey> Quick question:  will the final version of Kubuntu Hardy come with the option of keeping KDE 3 instead of KDE 4?
<leo_rockway> utrange_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14851
<leo_rockway> utrange_: when you get stuck, just google the error message
<leo_rockway> MrJoey: i believe so, but i'm not certain
<MrJoey> I saw this at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu : Kubuntu 8.04 will consist of two different releases, the commercially supported one featuring the stable KDE 3.5.9 desktop and a remix featuring the latest release of KDE 4.0. "The following is a quick breakdown of the type of support and distributions methods which will be made available to Kubuntu 8.04:"
<MrJoey> So apparently, the answer is yes
<MrJoey> I'm very pleased by that, as Hardy is an LTS
<MrJoey> Another quick question:  Does LTS (Long Term Support) refer to a longer amount of time the repository for that release will be available?  Or do those repos persist for much longer than the support time?
<flipstar> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MrJoey> I'm not sure what the exact definition of "support" is
<utrange_> leo_rockway: great respect for you=)!
<MrJoey> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<leo_rockway> utrange_: haha, thanks
<utrange_> leo_rockway: =)
<flipstar> MrJoey: i think repos wont be availible longer than this
<leo_rockway> MrJoey: kubuntu is not lts
<MrJoey> hmm
<leo_rockway> MrJoey: ubuntu hardy is lts, kubuntu hardy isn't
<MrJoey> Okay, thanks
<leo_rockway> MrJoey: they can't promise support on kde 3.5.9 since it will be obsolete soon
<leo_rockway> MrJoey: and they can't promise support on kde4.0.2 since it is still in development
<leo_rockway> so, kde is the ugly ducklin... be we kde people don't coplain, cuz we're tough! haha
<flipstar> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<leo_rockway> 18 months != 3 years... so, like i said, not lts
<flipstar> for desktop..
<leo_rockway> well, 18 months != 5 years lol
<ejm> dang atheros!
<ejm> When I use madwifi, is there anything that I need to do, like load modules, grab windows drivers, etc?
<leo_rockway> my problem is always with ati/broadcom and the ubuntu team is doing a great job as it is, they can't work miracles. so i'm fine w/ a non lts release anyway
<ejm> broadcom is anti-linux, so it's broadcom's fault.
<flipstar> thats wired
<leo_rockway> ejm: that's what i'm saying. and still, my broadcom works great with ubuntu, even when broadcom doesn't cooperate, so kudos to the developers for that.
<Strangelet> Hallo my friends, I have no where else to go. Now.. What do I put in the upper left hand corner of a letter? XD
<leo_rockway> Strangelet: if it is an email, write [OFFTOPIC] lol
<Strangelet> leo_rockway, I am talking about snail mail :P
<Combatjuan> Strangelet: In the U.S. You put the return address.  That's your mailing address.   e.g. "John Doe\n1234 Some St.\nMyTown, NY 12345"
<Jucato> !offtopic | Strangelet
<ubotu> Strangelet: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Combatjuan> I asked about this in #kontact on freenode and got no response but I suppose it doesn't hurt to try here.  Does anyone have MS exchange email working in KMail?
<dwidmann> Strangelet: the return address?
<ian1_> genii: I am isantop from before. I tried reinstalling the boot images, but I am still getting the error messages.
<dwidmann> ah wait, someone else did say something .... guess I missed it, hard to see with the brightness turned down ...... but the superb battery life is too enticing :D
<Combatjuan> dwidmann: Don't worry, I only cried for a couple of minutes when I saw you didn't notice me.
<genii> ian1_: OK. Same error or new one now?
<ian1_> genii: Same error.
<dwidmann> Combatjuan: oh good, so long as it was only a couple, I almost felt guilty
<genii> ian1_: OK. So on livecd now?
<genii> ian1_: Need to repeat the mount/chroot steps and then to do grub-install this time instead
<ian1_> genii: hold on, I need to reboot the livecd.
<genii> ian1_: Recap - if old / was on sda1: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt;sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev;sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys;sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc  then after this the sudo chroot /mnt
<mazeura> Quick question, whats the best/easiest program to use to make an .iso file?  I have k3b on here, but its just to burn the .iso image, isn't it, so what program would you suggest that I use?
<genii> mazeura: iso file from a cd/dvd or from a set of files you wish to burn?
<mazeura> I have a CD (and some DVDs) that I want to burn off of the disc and onto my HD.
<Darkrift2> erm
<Darkrift2> that was confusing
<mazeura> I want to make .iso's onto my HD.
<Erickj92> does anyone have any experience setting up a server with a linksys router?
<genii> mazeura: Fast but not all encrypted work:   sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/myname/Desktop/someisoname.iso               as example
<leo_rockway> mazeura: you can use k3b
<leo_rockway> when you click on burn, the recording tab says "just create an image" or smth like that (my kde is in spanish)
<leo_rockway> mazeura: and the "image" tab lets you specify the path and name
<leo_rockway> mazeura: (create a data cd/dvd and then click on burn, that is)
<mazeura> ahha!  found where your talking about it.
<leo_rockway> mazeura: i never created an iso before, it's nice knowing how to do it now, lol
<genii> ian1_: Any joy yet?
<mazeura> hmm...  wait....  Under the image tab, it says that its a temporary file...
<genii> mazeura: You can set to delete it or not
<ian1_> genii: Yeah. I just chroot'ed.
<ian1_> genii: great time, btw.
<utrange_> good night all
<leo_rockway> mazeura: i uses tmp as default. you can tell it to use another path, so i'm guessing it first uses tmp and then moves the file to your desired path
<leo_rockway> utrange_: good night
<Erickj92> anyone have some experience with linksys routers? i would really like to get my webserver going
<genii> ian1_: I need to sleep soon but wanted to see if we got the fix for your box yet
<utrange_> leo_rockway: tomorow i'll beat this problem x_0
<ian1_> alright. I've ran grub-install, and I'm rebooting now.
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: what difference does it make you have a linksys router? just open the port you want to use
<Erickj92> leo_rockway, its not working like it should
<Erickj92> ive opened the port, but no luck
<flipstar> Erickj92: try an other port..for testing..maybe its your isp
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: oh, so then it __does__ make a difference that it is linksys, haha. sorry, i have a tp-link or smth like that
<flipstar> i have no router at all :)
<ian1_> genii: Argh! It's still giving me the same error.
<Erickj92> im gonna shove my linksys router up thier, well you know.
<genii> ian1_: Crap.
<ian1_> genii: You can say that again.
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: you're not using a firewall, are you? and if you are, you opened the port there too, didn't you?
<Erickj92> leo_rockway, i never thought i had a firewall. but then someone had me install one today
<Erickj92> and it should allow port 80
<Erickj92> i have it set up to
<ian1_> genii: I did have my /home separate from the rest of my hdd, so I CAN reinstall (I'd rather not, but If you have to leave)
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: what did you install? watchdog?
<Erickj92> firestarter
<genii> ian1_: I need to sleep. But I'll be back in 9 hours for an extended period from work if you still want to hack away at it
<flipstar> Erickj92: just open port 90 or so once and check if this works..
<BunnyRevolution> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SnoFox> My wireless adapter isn't beind detected or given power by Kubuntu - Can anyone help? :o?
<kodama1234> hello, I am trying to upgrade to kde4 on kubuntu 7.1 and having a bit of trouble - I am trying to follow the instructions on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php, and I've gotten to the "install kde4-core" section - but I'm not sure how to proceed. apt-get install kde4-core doesn't work, so I'm at a loss. Any help would be awesome!
<ian1_> genii: I'll look a little before i go to sleep, but I need it for school tomorrow.
<Erickj92> flipstar, try and see if what works?
<flipstar> yes
<BunnyRevolution> kodama1234: kubuntu-kde4 plz
<ian1_> genii: A reinstall may be the only option.
<Erickj92> what is what?
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: firestarter is gtk (/me doesn't like gtk) usually guarddog is recommended for kde
<kodama1234> BunnyRevolution: #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<genii> ian1_: Probably just faster at this point then to reinstall / and just mount the old /home
<Erickj92> leo_rockway, how do i remove it?
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: remove what? firestarter? sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter
<flipstar> Erickj92: see if port 90 works instead of 80 (which you said might be blocked by your isp)
<flipstar> Erickj92: firestarter is fine
<ian1_> genii: Yeah. Thanks for your help anyway. I really apreciate it.
<Erickj92> ok
<genii> ian1_: You may want to make a list of installed apps to reinstall from
<genii> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Erickj92> but flipstar, dont i have to change settings to let apache listen on port 90?
<flipstar> Erickj92: no just for *testing* to find if there is a problem
<Erickj92> flipstar, how do i test now?
<ian1_> genii: thanks. Well, I had batter get started.
<leo_rockway> he *does* have to change the port in apache to try port 90
<leo_rockway> and then restart apache2
<flipstar> Erickj92: well..just open port 90 and see if it is accessable from outside
<genii> bah. More like dpkg get-selections    then set-selections
<Erickj92> flipstar, i dont know how to do that
<Erickj92> :/
<flipstar> if yes then we know where the problem is
<leo_rockway> flipstar: the firewall could be filtering the ports
<leo_rockway> flipstar: if the router isn't
<Erickj92> leo_rockway, i have the router set up to allow 80
<Erickj92> and now its disabled
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: what about the firewall?
<SnoFox> leo_rockway: Can you help me since I'm being ignored? :P
<Erickj92> leo_rockway, i disabled it now
<flipstar> !wifi > SnoFox
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: oh, ok
<leo_rockway> SnoFox: you didn't even gave your wireless adapter brand and model
<genii> hopefully not a bcm43xx with a laptop wifi on/off switch
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: then do what flipstar says, if port 80 is not working try a different port and see if that works
<Erickj92> but how do i test it?
<Erickj92> that is what i dont get
<SnoFox> Oh - Linksys Wireless-N USB Network Adapter
<leo_rockway> genii: i have a bcm43xx with a fn key on off switch (and it works)
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: how were you testing port 80?
<leo_rockway> SnoFox: what has google told you so far?
<SnoFox> Erm... Google != Friend
<SnoFox> Give me some search terms, please? :P
<genii> leo_rockway: I've had probs with mainly HP and Acers with these hardware wifi switches. Especially on the broadcoms
<Erickj92> leo_rockway, i just went to my IP from the outside to see if apache threw up my page
<leo_rockway> genii: i have a dell, they are cooler, i guess
<genii> heh
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: change 80 for smth else
<Erickj92> ok
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: then try the same method
<Erickj92> to 90 then?
<Erickj92> ok
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: idk, anything else... be creative, something like 50000 lol
<genii> Erickj92: After port change, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<SnoFox> leo_rockway: What should I search for - I couldn't think of how to word it so I came here... >.<
<Erickj92> ok
<genii> If some msg about can't decide server address or other msg tell us
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: yup, what genii said. and when testing in the browser go: 127.0.0.1:port here (from the computer you're installing the server on)
<Erickj92> well, i can do localhost in my browser and it works
<leo_rockway> SnoFox: +ubuntu +"linksys n" i guess
<Erickj92> its from the outside that desont
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: ok, then try your ip:port
<Erickj92> ok
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: since it isn't the default 80, you have to tell your browser which port you're using
<Erickj92> ok
<Erickj92> well leo_rockway, didnt work with 90
<Erickj92> so does this mean something really bad?
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: 90 is open in the router and the firewall is disabled, right? then we found ourselves a mistery, lol
<genii> Erickj92: If you have some router feature that lets you assign the same IP to a given MAC address, use it to give the apache box the same IP all the time. Then use the port-forwarding part of the router to forward all TCP traffic on 80 (or 90 in this test case) to that IP
<flipstar> Erickj92: if you close firestarter..it isnt disabled..better open the port there
<flipstar> since it edit iptables which are always present
<Erickj92> flipstar, i clicked disable before exiting it
<leo_rockway> genii: and then go to dyndns and install ddclient lol
<leo_rockway> idk how ip tables / firestarter works
<genii> Or just find out your current public IP and use that for testing
<Erickj92> genii, thats what im using
<leo_rockway> genii: that's what he has being doing so far. but for some reason it isn't working
<Erickj92> my 208 address
<leo_rockway> and apache works from local host, so apache is def working
<Erickj92> so is it my router?
<flipstar> yes..its a firewall/router/isp prob
<Erickj92> should i smath it like i was planning?
<leo_rockway> yup, one of the three
<genii> Erickj92: Do you have a separate modem and router?
<Erickj92> a modem, then router, yes
<leo_rockway> Erickj92: you don't have router firewall enabled, do you?
<genii> Erickj92: Does the modem give the ISP password, or does the router do that?
<Erickj92> well it has come check marks
<Erickj92> genii, its a brigded modem
<Erickj92> so all routing settings on it are bypassed
<Erickj92> some**
<genii> OK good. So the router has the public IP and not the modem
<Erickj92> yeah
<Erickj92> brb.. i need to think for a second
<mazeura> Um, how do I install something from a .tar.bz2 file?  I extracted it already and tried "sudo make install" in the command line while in the folder that contains the extracted files, and I recieved a large about of errors (about 50 of them).
<flipstar> !compile | mazeura
<ubotu> mazeura: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<genii> !helpersnack | flipstar
<ubotu> flipstar: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<leo_rockway> mazeura: the usual procedure is ./configure && make && sudo make install
<leo_rockway> block the cookie! lol
<mazeura> I take it on seperate lines of course.
<Trey85> hello all
<leo_rockway> mazeura: && links the commands
<genii> mazeura: Before trying to compile make sure it's not something readily available in the repositories which you could install from Add/Remove Programs
<flipstar> hi Trey85
<leo_rockway> mazeura: you could go ./configure (then in a different line) make (then in a different line) sudo make install that would work too
<leo_rockway> mazeura: like, if you were to input clear && ls in one line, that would clean your terminal and then show ls
<Trey85> maybe you guys can help me I want to start making the shift twords uising nothing but open source/linux but so far i have had bad luck I could notget Ubuntu to load on either of my computers so i am not sure where to go now
<SnoFox> Gah.
<Trey85> I al looking at Kubuntu,mandriva, openSUSE, um maybe even PCLinuxOS
<flipstar> Trey85: the livecd of kubuntu doesnt load ?
<needhelp> kubuntu rocks
<SnoFox> Kubuntu doesn't show my Windows partitions... How can I fix that? >.>
<Trey85> havn't gotten it yet
<Trey85> as i said Ubuntu is the only one i have tried so far
<flipstar> okay..then the ubuntu livecd doesnt load on you computer ?
<needhelp> SnoFox: try System Settings--> Advance tab--> Disk & Filesystems --> see if the windows partition is there.. if yes, enable it
<Trey85> i also have another minor issue all I have on hand at the moment are burnable DVDs and most of these are live CDs is there a special trick to burning a cd image to a dvd
<needhelp> SnoFox: after enable, it should mount and you can access~ if its in ntfs you may have troubles writing into it
<Trey85> I only got it to work once so far and that was an Xp pro disk
<SnoFox> Mmkay
<Trey85> I also need to know what Linux distros have susessfuly dual booted with vista
<leo_rockway> Trey85: if you really need to use window$ do yourself a favor and use XP, not vi$ta
<needhelp> kubuntu can dual boot using grub..installation automatically install a dual boot loader called grub if you have windows before you install kubuntu
<Trey85> I know alot of people say that but I enjoy Vista mainly for the entertainment ability
<Trey85> so far nothing has matched it in my eyes
<SnoFox> Vista? Entertainment? HA!
<SnoFox> It only looks good.
<Trey85> it also works
<leo_rockway> Trey85: you haven't seen compiz fusion, have you?
<Trey85> no
<SnoFox> Trey85: You can't open very much without it slowing down
<needhelp> hahaha
<mazeura> Where do I use the ./configure?  I tried using it inside of the file folder and it just gives me an error.
<leo_rockway> Trey85: compiz fusion will make your wig stand up and dance
<Trey85> see this is the thing i have an HP laptop with the tv tuner card and the special remote and it all works the way i expect it to
<leo_rockway> mazeura: it should be from the folder, if you get an error is probably a dependency you're not meeting
<needhelp> mac is not bad too..but compiz fusion rocks..
 * leo_rockway doesn't use copiz fusion, but he admits it looks kewl
<flipstar> mazeura: did you read that link? you need build-essential
<mazeura> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<mazeura> bah
<leo_rockway> Trey85: look for compiz fusion in youtube
<Trey85> ok
<mazeura> mazeura@Maz:~/Desktop/isomaster-1.3.1$ ./configure
<mazeura> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<mazeura> That's what I get
<flipstar> mazeura: then try make
<leo_rockway> mazeura: what's isomaster for? and why do you need to compile it?
<stdin> have you looked at the "README" or "INSTALL" files (if they exist)
<mazeura> the readme just says to use sudo make install.
<stdin> then just do that
<Trey85> it looks pretty cool
<mazeura> and when I do that it gives the same errors as just make
<needhelp> i like compiz fusion ..but the setting up process turns me off..
<Trey85> but the fact is I still need vista for now
<flipstar> mazeura: why dont you search in the repos for an app that fits your needs ?
 * leo_rockway didn't have composite before, so he never got into compiz
<stdin> mazeura: post a file listing "ls -l" to pastebin
 * leo_rockway blames ATI
 * genii feeds stdin cookies
<stdin> mmm, sugar
<genii> stdin: :)
<Fabio> xuxa!!! me equivoque de server
<leo_rockway> $ apt-cache search isomaster isomaster - A graphical CD image editor
<leo_rockway> lol
<leo_rockway> Fabio: english please
<Fabio> ok xD
<genii> !info isomaster
<genii> Hmm. The !info feature seems disabled lately
<flipstar> !info is dead currently
<leo_rockway> ubotu is withholding us information!
<flipstar> heard the apt-cache was cleared or so
<genii> Darn.Wanted to find what repo
<flipstar> pool/universe/i/isomaster/isomaster_1.3-1_i386.deb
<stdin> packages.ubuntu.com
<leo_rockway> i like compiling, but it's useless to do it when the package is in the repos
<flipstar> or getdeb.net
<genii> stdin: We don't need it when we have flipstar ;)
<stdin> I don't trust getdeb, their packaging style is sloppy
<leo_rockway> but it is easier than compiling for most people
<leo_rockway> and less time consuming
<leo_rockway> but i agree that it is sloppy
<flipstar> ..what you mean with sloppy..?
<flipstar> isnt a .deb a .deb ..?
<stdin> no, you can't just say "make me a .deb", you have to specify _how_ it's made
<stdin> and getdeb doesn't care too much about the debian packaging standards
<dwidmann>  flipstar: things like properly set up dependencies, pre/post scripts and such need to be done and done right, that's as far as I can tell what would cause one package to be called sloppy
<Trey85> so what are the major diffrences from ubuntu
<stdin> there is only 1, kubuntu has KDE not Gnome
<dwidmann> Trey85: huh? when compared to?
<Trey85> kubuntu
<dwidmann> Trey85: different default packages .... that's it. Same repos and everyting else.
<genii> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship   from Debian
<Trey85> then i might have the same problem i had with ubuntu
<dwidmann> Trey85: might
<Trey85> i couldn't figure out what was going on
<Trey85> on my laptop when i tried to load ubuntu it was like my screen just turned off but the computer stayed on
<Trey85> on my desktop it showed the ubuntu load bar but then nothing just blank screen
<dwidmann> Trey85: did ctrl+alt+f2 to anything?
<dwidmann> (for the desktop, anyway)
<Trey85> no
<Trey85> i didn
<dwidmann> couldn't get to a vt? That makes things difficult :\
<Trey85> *didn't try ctrl+alt+f2
<Trey85> didn't know that one
<genii> Goodnight and I'll be back in 8 hours
<Trey85> wow th kubuntu torrent is slow
<dwidmann> Trey85: worth trying to get to a vt at any rate
<needhelp> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Trey85> brb
<needhelp> Trey85: try the download link instead of torrent?
<Trey85> ok back
<Trey85> first of what is vt
<utnubuk> how can i get my mouse to do a right click on a macbook?
<Trey85> and second what computer do i try it on
<utnubuk> looking around in system settings and cant find anything
<needhelp> utnubuk: kubuntu on macbook? mouse or pad?
<utnubuk> pad
<needhelp> i'm installing kubuntu now on my macbook :P finishing in awhile
<utnubuk> cool
<Darkrift2> i just noticed my sound isnt working, what can i do to test if everything is setup right?
<Darkrift2> i have no errors, just no sound
<needhelp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#touchpadtweaks
<utnubuk> ive been going through the macbook wiki, but this keyboard shortcut thing is complex
<utnubuk> ah ty
<needhelp> i'm reading too..does your wireless work after installation?
<utnubuk> no
<utnubuk> i used to right click on the icon in the sys tray to turn it on, so i need to fix my mouse so i can move further :)
<needhelp> haha..ok..good thing i have a external mouse that can right click
<Darkrift2> lol
<Trey85> dwidmann you still there
<phil_> watsup
<Trey85> not much
<phil_> cool
<phil_> bored
<phil_> wat ru using??
<utnubuk> wish i had access to one :/
<utnubuk> .
<phil_> ?
<utnubuk> mmmm compiz
<Trey85> trying to get anything to work
<needhelp> Darkrift: erm u can try : lspci | grep -i audio
<needhelp> Darkrift: if there are something.. try speaker-test
<needhelp> to abort press Ctrl-c ..
<needhelp> you may want to open sound-mixer to tune up the volume
<dwidmann> Trey85: yeah
<phil_> i cant get frostwire 2 boot up
<Trey85> ok so i am a noob to linux so tell me more about what you mentioned erlier
<phil_> neone ??
<dwidmann> Trey85: well, if you try to boot and X (the gui) doesn't come up, the first thing to try is to switch to a virtual terminal (text based environment) ctrl + alt + f[1-6] will get you to any of the six virtual terminals
<Trey85> ok
<Trey85> so should i try it on the one where i could see the ubuntu load screen or the one with the screen going off
<dwidmann> Trey85: the one with the ubuntu load screen.
<Trey85> ok so what about the other one
<Trey85> thats actualy the one I am plaing on using it
<dwidmann> Trey85: the other one ...... I'm not so sure ..... did the live cd work on it?
<flipstar> phil_: did you installed via it via .deb ?
<phil_> yes
<phil_> it worked for awhile now it wont boot up
<flipstar> so what happens when you type frostwire in a terminal ?
<Trey85> its the same DVD tested on both computeres and as i said one showed the load screen and then jsut did nothing the other my laptop screen just turned off
<Trey85> it computer was still on but it was like it didn''t like the graphics
<flipstar> Trey85: which graphic card you have ?
<Trey85> nvidia 8600M GS
<dwidmann> Trey85: hmm, might not work without the propietary nvidia drivers
<Trey85> how would i do that with the livedisk
<dwidmann> Trey85: if it's the dvd, do the alternate install, then boot in recovery mode afterwards
<sgrover> Anyone know the dpkg command off the top of your head to fix a half installed package?
<dwidmann> Trey85: from there on you would need to install the nvidia drivers (requires a working net connection)
<Trey85> hum well I am going to reburn this ISO and see if works
<Trey85> i am wondering if nero is a POS
<sgrover> hehe... I always thought so...
<Trey85> because it seemed to always get errors and this one dosn't
<dwidmann> Trey85: what are you using now?
<dwidmann> (K3b ftw)
<Trey85> infrarecorder
<flipstar> sgrover: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<dwidmann> So, Trey85, you'll need to "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig" afterwards, then reboot and see how things go.
<dwidmann> I've got to get to bed though ... it's really late (1:39am) here, and I'm tired.
<Trey85> ok night
<sgrover> flipstar: thanks.  Just tracked it down in the forums:  dpkg --configure -a
<sgrover> A friend is having problems, and isn't toooooo familiar with command line.  She's all frustrated and set to reinstall from scratch cuz of this... :)  Guess she gets to see the power of the command line tonight....
<phil_> woah
<phil_> bored
<needhelp> use apt-get
<phil_> Starting FrostWire...
<phil_> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<phil_> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<phil_> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<phil_> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<phil_> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<phil_> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<phil_> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<phil_> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<phil_> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<phil_> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<phil_> phil@philspos:~$
<phil_> wtf do i do?
<phil_> ??
<flipstar> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<needhelp> yeah have u installed java?
<Darkrift2> anyone here think they might be able to help me get my audio working?
<Darkrift2> checked ALL volume, and they are all at max
<phil_> it says i need to update my sun java
<Darkrift2> i think its a driver/setting problem but i dont know where to start
<needhelp> hmm why do i always hang halfway in apt-get at sg.archive.ubuntu.com ? it seems to download very fast initially
<needhelp> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<needhelp> anyone know how to get the sound in macbook to work for kubuntu?
<Jurgentje> Hi... I installed the latest beta of Kubuntu 8.04 and don't have sound... anyone who could lend me a hand? (I didn't have troubles in Kubuntu 7.10)
<ere4si> Jurgentje: for 8.04 troubles you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Jurgentje> ere4si: thanks
<ere4si> k
<needhelp> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<needhelp> anyone know how to get the sound in macbook to work for kubuntu? it seems to be detected but no sound although volume is max up
<Jurgentje> needhelp: what version are you running?
<Jurgentje> is it the beta version 8.04 ... or are you running the version 7.10?
<nitin> when i installed ubuntu 7.04 i also had no sound, but in ubuntu 7.10 i had sound, is it possible that i will have no sound in 8.04
<needhelp> i'm running 7.10
<needhelp> OK its working nowwwwwww.. i did the wiki help and restarted and it work :)))
<Jurgentje> anyone in here familiar with using an iPod under Amarok (or installing iTunes under wine)? When I run amarok, and try to sync to my ipod... it's corrupted
<Jurgentje> needhelp: so what did you have to do?
<needhelp> its either i add options snd_hda_intel model=mbp3  in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<needhelp> or install snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-hda-intel $CMDLINE_OPTS && /lib/alsa/modprobe-post-install snd-hda-intel on /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Darkrift2> i wish my sound worked
<Darkrift2> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jussio1> needhelp: Darkrift2which sound cards do you have?
<Darkrift2> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<jussio1> Darkrift2: I beleve this applies to you then:
<jussio1> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Darkrift2> ty, ill read it now
<Darkrift2> jussio1,  mine doesnt hang though, does that make a difference?
<jussio1> not really sure
<needhelp> i'm using Intel Corporation 82801H
<jussio1> needhelp: then see that link also
<Darkrift2> it says thsi is a list of soundcards for nvidia, but i see chipsets, not my soundcard models :s http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Nvidia
<Darkrift2> it tells me to use one of those as my soundcard model and modprobe snd-"driver model"
<Darkrift2> but i dont think that is correct :(
<Darkrift2> i do notice i have the snd-intel drivers enabled, but my sound is nvidia not intel so im completely lost
<Darkrift2> s/drivers enabled/modules loaded/
<needhelp> sigh my touchpad can't click
<needhelp> i mean.. when i tap, it doesn;t click
<nitin> in ubuntu when i open folder containing videos there displays a small image preview of that video. but in kubuntu it does not. can this be enable in kubuntu also
<needhelp> help, anyone know where to get synaptics drivers?
<Darkrift2> my kubuntu came with them
<Darkrift2> my touchpad is synaptics
<Darkrift2> look in your xorg.conf i think i saw a setting to uncomment for a certain model
<needhelp> hmm actually mine too.. i can move but i can't tap
<Darkrift2> make sure yo back it up before making changes
<Darkrift2> sorry, tap works on mine
<Darkrift2> anyways, off to watch a movie with the wife, good luck
<needhelp> kkk enjoy
<justnulling2> reinstalling 0710 on new computer (had some lock up problems few times in so many days) but it gets locked up now at install sometimes before loading livecd and now it is 22% into coping files and mouse is gone can type at console but when press enter commands don't run, any ideas?
<justnulling2> running on gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H
<asobi> check for sufficient ram?
<justnulling2> 2gb memtests ran fine
<asobi> beats me :/
<flipstar> nitin: just install mplayerthumbs
<flipstar> (and restart konqueror)
<flipstar> in konqueror settings>file preview you have more options
<nitin> flipstar: ok
<justnulling2> it's a bummer
<needhelp> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<flipstar> justnulling2: the cd is okay ? if yes you might try an alternate cd
<sintrand> geia sasa
<sintrand> *sas
<ere4si> sintrand: in english please
<sintrand> lol re file
<sintrand> eisai gtpk
<ere4si> ?
<needhelp> anyone having problems with macbook touchpad tapping doesn't click?
<needhelp> anyone having problems with macbook touchpad tapping doesn't work?
<Trey__> hey
<user__> hallo
<jussi01> hey Trey__
<Trey__> so there are people still up
<jussi01> its 10.17 am here
<jussi01> can we help you with something?
<Trey__> well when i came in i was going to ask what you guys like better gnome or kde
<Trey__> but i decided on kde
<jussi01> Trey__: ok then. well this is the support channel, so iff you need any help, just ask
<jussi01> :)
<Trey__> you havn't used mandriva have you
<jussi01> no
<Trey__> i am trying to compare it to kubuntu
<devilsadvocate> Trey__, I have, briefly
<jussi01> Trey__: its a good idea to google things like this, there are many opinions about such things online
<devilsadvocate> Trey__, dont belive everything you read though :P
<Trey__> ya
<Trey__> it is very hard though to get a feel from forms
<jussi01> Trey__: otherwise, if it is opinions you are after, perhaps #kubuntu-offtopic is the place to ask.
<Trey__> because its not real time feedback
<Trey__> ok
<Trey__> i didn't mean to break any rules or anything
<justnulling2> flipstar:yes cd is ok, ok let me download alt cd
<clau30_> jussi01: where are you from, if I may ask (you must be GMT+2 :)
<jussi01> Trey__: you are fine. :)
<jussi01> clau30_: somewhere in gmt+2 :)
<clau30_> lol ok
<needhelp> anyone having problems with macbook touchpad tapping doesn't work?
<jussi01> needhelp: I think there is a ksynaptics package that helps enable it IIRC
<Trey__> hey dose anyone know about this issue with hanging on startup after setting hostname
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know how to turn a wifi card and its related driver off without physically disconnecting the card or rebooting the computer?
<nanothief> with the dvd download for kubuntu beta from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/beta/ , is the kubuntu supplied the one with kde3 or kde4?
<ere4si> nanothief: kde3
<nanothief> ere4si: ok. Is there a dvd download with kde4 on it? I would prefer a dvd release, as my home computer has fairly poor internet, while where I'm atm has fast internet
<nanothief> and I thought downloading as a dvd would save me downloading many packages
<flipstar> seems like no kde4 dvd availible but you can use 'aptoncd'
<nanothief> flipstar: k thanks for the hint
<ActionParsnip> lo each
<Sir_Corgi> Watch out!  It's Action Parsnip!
<ActionParsnip> you'd better!
<Sir_Corgi> He will totally fuck you up!
<ActionParsnip> or fix your system. either is good
<Sir_Corgi> He can do boooooooth....
<ActionParsnip> just pulling down hardy for a giggle
<Sir_Corgi> O_O
<Sir_Corgi> I don't know what pulling down means... lol
<ActionParsnip> downloading
<Sir_Corgi> Oh, okay. lol
<shadowbox> good morning
<Sir_Corgi> Good morning, shadowbox.
<shadowbox> I have a bluetooth question
<ActionParsnip> sup shadowbox
<shadowbox> I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse that are really cool looking, but cant seem to get them working. I'm using the program in my system tray but I cant seem the find anything with it
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: what model kb / mouse
<shadowbox> hmmm, let me check
<shadowbox> cant find a model # anywhere. I can find it on the net I'm sure
<ActionParsnip> ok shadowbox if you can get it i'll have a butchers
<shadowbox> http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/images/press/2002/10-15OpticalMousekb-lg.jpg
<ActionParsnip> looks nice
<ActionParsnip> got a model name?
<shadowbox> lol, cant find it anywhere
<shadowbox> I have the fcc #
<shadowbox> sn#
<ActionParsnip> whats the fcc
<shadowbox> hmm..  wbr0295 ?   maybe
<ActionParsnip> lets try
<ActionParsnip> Microsoft, WBR0295 Bluetooth Optical Keyboard
<shadowbox> the rules of the fcc is what all electronic must adhear to
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057
<shadowbox> sweet
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057
<shadowbox> thanks allot ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: http://www.buildyourown.org.uk/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=24439 looks promising too
<Tm_T> kids, remember offtopic etc ;)
 * ActionParsnip is helping pair up a bluetooth kb/mouse 
<Tm_T> yup, just reminding, not accusing
<Sir_Corgi> Sure he is... ;)
<shadowbox> mouse shows up but not keyboard
<shadowbox> (after scanning)
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: ok, cool
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: ok well we're halfway there
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: I am ;)
<shadowbox> checking batteries
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: yeah was gonna say
 * ActionParsnip laughs
<ActionParsnip> any joy shadowbox?
<root> Dessirecanizales
<ActionParsnip> root: are you running your irc client as root?
<nico_> Hey, i've got the following problem: I can only run firefox as root. When i try to start firefox as normal user, the icon jumps under the curser, as known in kde, and nothing happens
<nico_> I also tried to run firefox over the console. Nothing happens, too. There's no error and nothing
<ActionParsnip> nico_: try closing all firefoxes and do sudo mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<ActionParsnip> nico_: then rerun firefox
<ActionParsnip> nico_: if the mv fails do ls -a to show the hidden files and mv the folder most likely to be firefoxes config file
<nico_> works, thanx^^
<ActionParsnip> nico_: it may be ~/.mozilla-firefox I can't remember
<ActionParsnip> nico_: watch your sudo-ing
<ActionParsnip> nico_: do not sudo gui apps (like kwrite) etc
<nico_> i've linux mce installed
<ActionParsnip> use kdesu
<nico_> it runs everything as root, thats maybe a problem
<nico_> www.linuxmce.com
<nico_> it's a media center for kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nico_: really BAD idea, I'd su to a normal user
<nico_> it skips the normal login, and automatically logs in as root
<ActionParsnip> nico_: especialy web apps
<nico_> but, that a known issue and i can't change it
<ActionParsnip> nico_: check the convenience tab in system settings
<ActionParsnip> nico_:  under login I think ( I dont have my virtualbox no more and I'm not on my home pc)
<shadowbox> ok finally
<nico_> I can't change the login. I tried it. But when i change, i can't start Linux MCE
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: and the problem was....
<shadowbox> now when Ido a scan it picks up both..
<ActionParsnip> nico_: wow thats horrendous
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: sweet
<shadowbox> batteries and a cruddy terminal believe it or not
<nico_> It's like i said, it is a known issue
<ActionParsnip> nico_: install regular kubuntu and install all the apps from repos
<ActionParsnip> nico_: is it hugely different?
<nico_> i did^^
<ActionParsnip> nico_: ive heard of the mc ed but never used it
<nico_> i just installed regular kubuntu
<nico_> and then mce
<andybleaden> HI Looking for some advice re ripping radio streams.Used Kstream ripper but cannot rip bbc streams anyone else found this
<shadowbox> now when Ido a scan it picks up both..(seprately) do they need to be 'found on the same scan cycle?
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: not especialy, you can pair them seperately
<shadowbox> oh ok
<andybleaden> Anyone any joy with ripping radio streams to mp3
<andybleaden> From the BBC
<nico_> But i think you all can understand that i don't want to use Windows MCE
<ActionParsnip> yeah neither would i
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: how are the streamed? is it an asx? or is it flash / realplayer?
<andybleaden> I currently use realplayer I have downloaded the rpm files
<andybleaden> and then open them in realplayer
<ActionParsnip> so its a real player stream. I'm guessing the rpm is relatively small in size
<shadowbox> sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: no no no
<shadowbox> I get a command not found
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: kdesu gedit ....
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: never use sudo for gui apps
<nico_> what is better with an ati radeon x1800 XT? fglrx or radeonhd ?
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: it damages permissions and ownerships
<andybleaden> tried using them in kstream. the files are 100b or so v small
<shadowbox> ahh, thats the command they give in the wiki
<shadowbox> forum I mean
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: sudo is for stuff like cp, mv, pt-get etc
<ActionParsnip> *apt-get
<shadowbox> ahh
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: stuff that stays on the command line
<andybleaden> so when I use k stream ripper it does not ever connect
<shadowbox> ahh ok
<shadowbox> thanks
<nico_> but what's the difference between sudo and kdesu?
<nonewmsgs> shadowbox, i am guilty for giving it as advice in forums...you are supposed to use kdesudo or gtksudo (but i often do it myself)
<martalli> You could certainly do sudo kate, too...if you are calling from the cli
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: http://www.tomtaylor.co.uk/blog/2006/09/01/how-to-rip-bbc-radio-streams-to-mp3/
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: you tried that?
<ActionParsnip> martalli: it can harm the permissions on the editted file which may be aconfig file for boot. yo uwould then have a useless systsem without considerable effort
<shadowbox> ok, I still get a command not found
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: are you in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<shadowbox> does that mean I dont have gedit?
<ActionParsnip> just curious with the use of gedit
<martalli> Is that right?  Well, I had better mend my ways
<shadowbox> kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: then its kdesu kate <file>
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: or kdesu kwrite <file>
<nonewmsgs> anyway guys i am in desperate need for a shower and then i must leave for work.  laterz
<nico_away> when you usually installed kubuntu from a kubuntu cd, then you only have kate and no gedit
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: gedit is GNOME Editor
<nico_away> but you kan apt-get it
<flipstar> martalli: see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for details
<shadowbox> ahhh
<martalli> Surely, one could use any particular text editor, right?  The reason for kate is just because its a qt app
<nico_away> # sudo apt-get install gedit
<ActionParsnip> martalli: absolutely
<shadowbox> so kwrite it is
<vosque> Hi, trying to boot the latest 8.04 beta on my eeepc, and it stops after the kernel probes all the USB devices.    The kernel still runs, as when I unhook a USB device I get a kernel disconnect notice.  Has anyone seen anything similar?
 * martalli likes kate
<nico_away> wait for the final 8.04 and try 7.10 vosque
<ActionParsnip> martalli: could even use sudo pico <file>
<nico_away> 8.04 is still full of bugs
<vosque> nico_away: I've got 7.10 loaded on a different SD card, I just wanted to try the beta out.  Thanks anyway!
<shadowbox> sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
 * nonewmsgs kate is hot and ed is not
<martalli> Is pico avail?  I have been using nano on the cli
<vosque> gotcha
<shadowbox> would that command be right?
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: yes as that stays on command line, you can use kdesu for ALL commands if you wish
<andybleaden> Thanks Action parsnip  that looks different( I think)  I will give it a try
<shadowbox> ok
<martalli> Back in the early 90's we got pine and my favorite part of it was the pico editor...so straightforward
<martalli> I really didn't want an editor that could play chess for me, or looked the same as it did in the 70's...but I thought some wierd patent or license issue kept pico out of the gpl, so nano was a rewrite
<ActionParsnip> nano is cool
<ActionParsnip> i like the -w to make files writable
<llutz> oeh, -w "Disable wrapping of long lines"
<drif> llutz: hey, don't underestimate power of placebo :D
<llutz> *g
<shadowbox> sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<shadowbox> I get a CNF
<ActionParsnip> cnf?
<shadowbox> command not found
<drif> ActionParsnip: could it be that you recall it bit incorrectly and actually mean -v to view-only?
<llutz> shadowbox:  /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<shadowbox> ha, you rock
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: try using tab to get to the command
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: you dont type much in linux as tab does all the work for you
<nonewmsgs> shadowbox,  i am totally going to start using CNF it sounds badasss
<shadowbox> lol
<shadowbox> Display all 2016 possibilities? (y or n)
<drif> happy browsing :D
<shadowbox> yeah, I'm thinking.....no thanks
<drif> shadowbox: did you just write b and press tab?
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: hehe not quite but if you type fire and press tab..look what you get :)
<shadowbox> no... I just hit tab
<shadowbox> lol
<drif> shadowbox: you need to first feed it some clues ;)
<martalli> tab completion is awesome
<shadowbox> ah, so I gather the tab is a list of command poss. for the given text typed
<drif> yup
<shadowbox> cool
<ActionParsnip> martalli: you get it in xp too :)
<martalli> skip opening adept to see which packs you have....sudo apt-g[tab] remove linux-im[tab] ... I do this every so often to clen out old kernels, or you can do this to see what packages you have, or just to shorten your typing, navigate directories (really slick), and so on
<andybleaden> HI again action parsnip...tried the tomtaylor but I am getting stuck
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: yes, as well as files :)
<Jucato> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<andybleaden> I have reinstalled mplayer
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: Ive not used it dude. its something i googled
<andybleaden> ah
<Jucato> andybleaden: you can type Action the press tab to autocomplete ActionParsnip's nick
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: ah..sorry
<shadowbox> I mean I 'knew' that and all... I was just....well.......
<martalli> ActionParsnip: It's avail in xp?  areyou sure?  I think actual DOS was better than xp's cli, since F3 worked back then.  Of course, you might be impppying use of cygwin
<shadowbox> ok, I never knew it
<ActionParsnip> martalli: absolutely
<benishor> Hello all. I upgraded kubuntu to 8.04 and installed kde4. Does anybody know why the kdm manager is disabled in system settings ?
<andybleaden> Jucato: thanks ..bit a newbie
<andybleaden> anyone else tried to record bbc streams
<llutz> martalli: up/down for cmd-history works in xp cmd.exe too, also completion
<Jucato> benishor: #kubuntu-kde4 people might know why
<martalli> benishor: When you install kde4, it gives you the option of using kdm-kde4...is that what you chose?
<benishor> yes martalli, kdm-kde4 is the default one.
<shadowbox> 8.04 is out already?
<drif> llutz: isn't it something as unpractical as ctrl+f etc. as default?
<benishor> it also starts as default, but I cannot configure it
<benishor> 10x Jucato
<martalli> shadowbox: beta
<shadowbox> holy moses
<llutz> drif: not here
<shadowbox> ohh
<shadowbox> does it look different?
<drif> llutz: atleast prior to SP's it was - if I recall correctly
<martalli> benishor: I'm just guessing, but you might try the system settings setup from kde4 (make sure you are not using the kde3 version, as they may both be in the system menu)
<martalli> shadowbox: not much
<martalli> I feel like we are the poor cousins to ubuntu.  Riddell is overworked.  Canonical needs to give him a few Englishmen to put under his boot and work for him on the kubuntu releases
<benishor> martalli : I'm using System Settings from kde4 allright. I just made a test : I ran kde3 system settings and login manager allowed me to enter in administrator mode
<shadowbox> bummer, I was kinda hoping for the menu to look like Suse 10.2. It's pretty nifty
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know where there is a hardy torrent thats seeded?
<martalli> Kubuntu has felt pretty much like a quick roll of standard kde on top of ubuntu-minimal...a little better with 7.10
<Jucato> shadowbox: that's the KDE 4 menu. but kickoff is also available for KDE 3
<martalli> ActionParsnip: You should be able to get it right from the kubuntu front page
<shadowbox> ahh, did not know
<andybleaden> The other general question I have is about converting ape files. I used to use mac but that seems not to work anymore...any body here use it still
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: there should only be one torrent source
<nanothief> I thought it was listed on the download page
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: got one :)
<Jucato> nanothief: well since it's not yet released, it wouldn't be on the download page yet, but on the individual hardy announcement pages
<shadowbox> ActionParsnip: I do a "sudo hidd --search" and it cant find my kb/mouse
<nanothief> Jucato: yeah *that* download page :P
<Jucato> :D
<shadowbox> ActionParsnip: can i show you my kate  file? maybe I'm missing something
<shadowbox> ActionParsnip: I dont know half of what I'm looking anyway  lol
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: sure, use the pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shadowbox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61208/
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: i'm not so up on bluetooth stuff, maybe someone else can assist. looks ok to me
<shadowbox> ok thaks
<shadowbox> anyone one here up on bluetooth stuff?
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: try gooling for the name of the file, you might get some examples
<shadowbox> dude I got working
<shadowbox> I just skipped the parts I couldnt get working and went a step or two further
<shadowbox> then went out of order
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: awesome dude, smooth move :D
 * ActionParsnip applauds
<shadowbox> haha who would have thunk it
<shadowbox> so I guess it will work after a reboot?
<shadowbox> I'm showing of my new system I just built tonight
<ActionParsnip> shadowbox: only one way to know :)
<benishor> martalli : I managed to enable it by specifically running kdesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings
<benishor> that's weird though
<shadowbox> ActionParsnip: be right back   :)
<flipstar> how can i bypass an "gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error" due extracting via tar -xf ?
<shadowbox> It works
<ActionParsnip> flipstar: googleing now
 * flipstar reading man's
<shadowbox> I had to wait a minute or two
<shadowbox> before the keyboard and mouse would work
<shadowbox> restarting to see if I have to give permission for bluetooth access everytime I reboot
<ere4si> flipstar: thought you need   tar -xzf   for .gz
<flipstar> same error
<flipstar> i think there is a crc error
<ActionParsnip> flipstar: http://www.math.utah.edu/docs/info/gzip_2.html
<ActionParsnip> flipstar: 6th paragraph last few lines
<aobo> need help with essay!
<ActionParsnip> aobo: in what sense
<aobo> dont know its due tomorrow
<aobo> need to talk about LED
<aobo> for an engineering essay
<aobo> sustainability
<aobo> my idea is switch all the traffic lights into LED lights
<aobo> but im stuck
<ActionParsnip> well start with what they have now and what you propose
<ActionParsnip> and why they are different
<ActionParsnip> and why its better
<stefan-f> Hello all :)
<ActionParsnip> as well as why its worse
<stefan-f> when I do ftps, is there a need for opening port22 on firewall?
<stefan-f> can someone help?
<stefan-f> soorry there is a proftp server in dmz, do I need port 22 for clients doing ftps?
<aobo> sorry i dont understand computer stuff
<ActionParsnip> aobo: its not computery stuff
<ActionParsnip> you want to change something. say why and how its better
<aobo> sorry i was say that to stefan
<aobo> yeah im writing it now. thanks
<ActionParsnip> aobo: cool
<matt___> i just installed kubuntu 64bit, and now when i go to install my graphics driver (hitctrl, alt, f2, sudo /etc/inetd.conf/kdm stop, my screen goes blank, and after trying to select f2 again, it stays black
<matt___> eventually i have to tap the power button and wait for shutdown
<aobo> i just installed kubuntu for the first time ever a few days ago. i like it more than XP
<matt___> it is an nvidia driver, i can't be running x
<aobo> do you have to install a graphics driver?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matt___> aobo: i want to, it gives me much better performance
<aobo> oh okay
<SlimeyPete> matt___: best to use the restricted driver manager if possible
<SlimeyPete> in the system settings menu
<matt___> aobo: i know how to do it, did it plenty of times in 32bit, but 64bit isn't working.
<sigma_1234> where are apt-get cached packages stored?
<flipstar>  /var/cache/apt/archive
<ActionParsnip> sigma_1234: you can clear them with sudo apt-get clean
<sigma_1234> if i copy downloaded packages there will apt install them?
<flipstar> no..
<ActionParsnip> sigma_1234: use dpkg -i <deb file>
<sigma_1234> but they have a load of dependencies
<flipstar> sigma_1234: install via gdebi
<ActionParsnip> sigma_1234: what package do you have downloaded
<llutz> "sudo aptitude -f install" after dpkg ...
<flipstar> thats kind of rude..isnt it ?
<llutz> no, it just clears dependencies
<flipstar> hm nvm
<sigma_1234> i had a slight issue last night. i ran a command and wiped my hdd clean. i had backed my apt cache folder up and now i want to reinstall the apps
<ActionParsnip> sigma_1234: use * then ;)
<sigma_1234> *?
<flipstar> sudo dpkg -i * && sudo aptitude -f install
<sigma_1234> i see
<ActionParsnip> nice one flip
<flipstar> !clone | sigma_1234 next time use this
<ubotu> sigma_1234 next time use this: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<flipstar> ActionParsnip: just copy & paste :)
<sigma_1234> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<sigma_1234> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Pici> flipstar: That means that all the packages need to be downloaded again though.  A aptoncd would probably be better.
<Pici> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<sigma_1234> that sounds alot better
<flipstar> Pici: there need to be an apt-p2p or so :)
<sigma_1234> how do you setup apt on cd?
<Pici> flipstar: I believe apt-bittorent is in the planning stages
<flipstar> yes..heard about that xD
<aobo> i need some help with kubuntu. I just installed it and i dont know how to install a graphics driver.
<aobo> i have dual OS running. windows XP and kubuntu
<flipstar> aobo: kmenu>system>restricted driver manager
<aobo> XP has a driver installed but kubuntu does not seem to have the graphics driver connected to it
<aobo> i cant see that
<aobo> also any quick key for kmenu? and whats the key combinations for swtiching desktops...
<ActionParsnip> aobo: ctrl+alt+cursor i think
<ActionParsnip> aobo: you using kwin or you using compiz?
<aobo> ?
<aobo> :S
<aobo> whats the cursor bit in the comb.?
<SlimeyPete> ctrl+alt+right
<SlimeyPete> ctrl+alt+left
<SlimeyPete> etc.
<aobo> aaah cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/2289.html
<flipstar> SlimeyPete: etc...? you have more than that ? :P
<aobo> nope doesnt work
<aobo> i have 6....
<aobo> is that too much?
<SlimeyPete> you should be able to have way more than 6
<ActionParsnip> aobo: you can have as many as your ram will take
 * SlimeyPete doesn't use them though so may be remembering wrong, sorry
<aobo> so how do i swap the desktop again? my lecturer does it in lecture. switch between codes and presentations
<flipstar> aobo: according to the url above.. Shift-Ctrl-F1 to F4
<aobo> oops didnt see that webpage
<aobo> thanks
<flipstar> any guides on how to burn an bootable cd with several iso's ?
<nosrednaekim> that would probably require modifying the bootloader (not simple)
<algyz> flipstar:  maybe this http://lg.cybermirror.org/issue85/sipos.html  ?
<flipstar> algyz: thanks :) i'll check this
<algyz> Hope it'll help ;)
<aobo> hey guys do you reckon all the traffic lights are using LEDs now?
<aobo> or maybe still normal filament ones
<ForsakenSoul> hi can someone help me with Virtual box
<Jucato> and this has relation to Kubuntu, how?
<nosrednaekim> aobo: alot are using LED's ,yes
<ActionParsnip> ForsakenSoul: wassup man?
<aobo> oh. how do i join another forum?
<Jucato> !offtopic | aobo
<ubotu> aobo: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<aobo> im new to kubuntu let alone this
<nosrednaekim> ForsakenSoul: you might find better help in #vbox, if not... please do ask here :)
<Jucato> aobo: you join other channels by typing /join #channel_name
<ForsakenSoul> yeah I know but sometimes they answer kinda slow :D you are more active here :D
<ActionParsnip> ask away ForsakenSoul
<ForsakenSoul> if I need any help I'll write again :D
<ForsakenSoul> ActionPersnip well I try to start a VM and it just aborts
<ForsakenSoul> i've put the user in the virtualbox group
<ForsakenSoul> and logged out and in again and does the same thing
<ActionParsnip> ForsakenSoul: tried creating a new virtual system?
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
 * Jucato wonders if the vbox kernel module is loaded
<ForsakenSoul> with the same vdi file for hard drive
<nosrednaekim> ForsakenSoul: any errors when it aborts?
<ForsakenSoul> should I make a new hard drive
<ForsakenSoul> no
<ActionParsnip> ForsakenSoul: create a new one
<ForsakenSoul> no logs either
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<ActionParsnip> ForsakenSoul: is the command vbox or virtualbox to run it?
<ForsakenSoul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61216/
<ForsakenSoul> error when I try to start a new system
<ActionParsnip> ForsakenSoul: you compiled from source?
<ForsakenSoul> no from package
<ActionParsnip> ForsakenSoul: did you get it from the repos?
<ForsakenSoul> I used adept manager as always
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
<ActionParsnip> good
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> hmmm. try mv ~/.VirtualBox ~/.VirtualBox_old
<ActionParsnip> then rerun virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> this may help too http://www.ubuntugeek.com/create-and-manage-virtual-machines-using-virtualbox.html
<ForsakenSoul> ActionParnsnip nope didn;t work with the command
<ForsakenSoul> thanks anyway
<aobo_> hey how come im logged in twice one with aobo_ and the other aobo
<aobo_> how do i fix it?
<Jucato> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<ActionParsnip> aobo_: you logged in to another pc?
<aobo_> no...
<aobo_> i just logged out and in
<SlimeyPete> the other one will die of its own accord eventually, but you can ghost it if you like (if you've registered your nickname)
<aobo_> i didnt register.
<aobo_> im new to this
<SlimeyPete> aobo_: the server will automatically kill the other one if there's no client attached to it, but it takes a few minutes.
<aobo_> :S
<aobo_> ah cool thanks guys
<jpatrick> !register | aobo_
<ubotu> aobo_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<aobo_> !register
<aobo_> doesnt work..
<algyz> aobo_:  just follow the link :D
<aobo_> ah.
<Dr_willis> ! = bot commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot commands - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> see :)
<Jucato> :D
<jpatrick> aobo_: because ubotu is smart and ignores if the said fact was done recently
<ActionParsnip> he's got some genius factoids
<ActionParsnip> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Dr_willis> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
 * Dr_willis goes back to reading the news
<ActionParsnip> !abuse
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nosrednaekim> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
 * Dr_willis notes that his wife 'Dosent't work' 
<Dr_willis> :)
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<algyz> Is it any software, with which I can make color photos from black and white? Never did such thing before.
<ActionParsnip> algyz: you could add a layer in gimp and colour it in yourself
<algyz> But noone program can recongnize colours in black and white?
<nosrednaekim> algyz: digikam can do that
<algyz> I'll try, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim: can it add colour?
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim: he wants to go from b/w to colour
<nosrednaekim> oh.... nothing can do that
<nosrednaekim> ah.. I read that wrong :)
<algyz> Well, thanks for answers :)
<Kaseus> hey, anyone know of a good piece of music composition software (somewhat similar to fl studio in windows)?
<ActionParsnip> Kaseus: audacity
<Kaseus> really?
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: music composition?
<Jucato> that's sound editing
<Kaseus> like for doing electronica
<algyz> Kaseus:  I think lmms
<ActionParsnip> Kaseus: lmms
<ActionParsnip> !lmms
<algyz> Kaseus:  its Linux Multimedia Studio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kaseus> oh nice
<ActionParsnip> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<algyz> Kaseus:  You'll get it with apt-get ;)
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: how do I trigger your factoids? :)
<nosrednaekim> !info lmms
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: broken
<Kaseus> I know it's probably a really odd question, but do you know if lmms supports VSTs?
<nosrednaekim> bleh!
<nosrednaekim> whats a VST?
<Kaseus> lol
<Kaseus> it's basically a virtual instrument patch
<Kaseus> I've got a large collection (which I like) of them for windows (which I loathe)
<algyz> Kaseus:  install and try
<nosrednaekim> yeah... way over mot of our heads here :) you could ask in #ubuntustudio
<Kaseus> lol, ok
<Kaseus> I knew that one would be a maybe
<algyz> The music program LMMS also features VST support through "LMMS VST Support Layer". All of these solutions but LMMS require Steinberg's SDK for compilation in addition to Wine and Wine's development files, whose package is typically named 'wine-devel'.
<algyz> Kaseus:  read full article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Studio_Technology
<TeslaTony> I have a 90gb tar backup that I want to restore some files from, but the GUI doesn't like handling it, and unless I tell it to restore my system, it get's nearly all the way, then starts deleting the files it untarred. Are there any workarounds for this?
<nosrednaekim> TeslaTony: use the shell
<binardevil> ?
<TeslaTony> What would cause it to erase extracted files in the first place?
<nosrednaekim> if it didn't have enough space to extract them all
<TeslaTony> That'd be a little surprising, since I had something like 120+ gigs left available when it started doing that...
<nosrednaekim> TeslaTony: but maybe not in your allocation in /tmp wherei'm sure ark unzippes them.... hence why I said do it on the command line
<Roy_M> HI, just wondering where I can go to get help with thunderbird?
<Jucato> #mozilla or #thunderbird ?
<flipstar> i give up on this multi-boot cd thing ÷_÷
<Roy_M> hmmm, there is no #thunderbird, it seems mozilla have their own server. Thanks
<BunnyRevolution> Roy_M: what kind of problem with tbird
<Roy_M> I just  connected it to my mail server for the first time and did not realise that the leave messages on server box was not ticked. As a result, the emails were downlaoded to my local machine. Do you know how to get them back on the server?
<SlimeyPete> I very much doubt you can
<BunnyRevolution> yes, i would try tbird forum.
<BunnyRevolution> that was my thought as well
<BunnyRevolution> outside of a restore of your mail directory
<Roy_M> ok sure, thanks guys
<TeslaTony> Roy_M: Depending on who the mail is being served by, you might be able to get the sysadmin to restore your emails
<Roy_M> TeslaTony, is that really my best option? our IT support is pretty lousy :(
<BunnyRevolution> i just rebooted, and my resolution is screwed up.  how do if i fix this?
<TeslaTony> Roy_M: Best? Not necessarily. Only? Very likely.
<Roy_M> BunnyRevolution: show us a less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Roy_M> TeslaTony, ok sure, thanks. I am not hopeful of my chances
<BunnyRevolution> there some way to jump start it, but i've forgotten how
<Roy_M> BunnyRevolution: are you thinking about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> hm.. not that...
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> that one!
<BunnyRevolution> ye[
<BunnyRevolution> er, yep
<BunnyRevolution> heh, i forgot, hardy has a "fix x resolution" in rescue mode
<BunnyRevolution> and then allows a normal boot
<RIPRSC> hi, i'm installing kubuntu as a dual boot, and with the partitioning i have ran into a problem
<SlimeyPete> RIPRSC: what problem?
<RIPRSC> i have like 8 gb left for the home partition, but i cant use it somehow
<Summo> Hi
<RIPRSC> it says in the device column: 'unusable
<ere4si> RIPRSC: are all your partitions primary?
<RIPRSC> yea they are
<Roy_M> can anyone advise me as to where on a M$ system the emails would have been downloaded to. I have decided that as a backup I may as well get these old emails on both my work and home email
<RIPRSC> btw, im installing kubuntu as a dual boot with windows
<Summo> Please... I need I little help here
<jpatrick> !ask | Summo
<ubotu> Summo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SlimeyPete> RIPRSC: try making it a logical instead of primary partition, if the installer will let you do that
<SlimeyPete> RIPRSC: you can only have four primary partitions on the drive
<ere4si> RIPRSC: you can only have four primary partitions
<ere4si> there's a message there
<RIPRSC> wich one should i make logical? all the kubuntu ones or just one?
<SlimeyPete> just one
<RIPRSC> ok thanks, ill try that
<RIPRSC> brb
<SlimeyPete> probably best to keep / as a primary partition, though I'm not sure how much difference that makes
<RIPRSC> ill make swap logical
<shadowbox> hello all.
<SlimeyPete> yeah, that'll be fine
<Summo> !ask | I've tried to access and ntfs partition from Kubuntu, using ntfs-3g. It works correctly for a week, but now, every time I try to access it from Dolphin, I got the message "permissions denied"
<ubotu> I've tried to access and ntfs partition from Kubuntu, using ntfs-3g. It works correctly for a week, but now, every time I try to access it from Dolphin, I got the message "permissions denied": Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shadowbox> I'm having sound issues
<Summo> I've tried to access and ntfs partition from Kubuntu, using ntfs-3g. It works correctly for a week, but now, every time I try to access it from Dolphin, I got the message "permissions denied"
<shadowbox> new install of
<shadowbox> 7.10
<ere4si> Summo: look in /etc/fstab file and see if the mount options have changed to   ro
<SlimeyPete> schieck: ATI HD450 soundcard by any chance?
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> shadowbox: ^^
<RIPRSC> do i have to change the mount point of the windows partition to /media/windows or can it stay /media/sda1?
<SlimeyPete> sorry schieck.
<Summo> ere4si: Here's the output
<Summo> UUID=7CA400D5A4009434 dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=utf8 0 0
<SlimeyPete> RIPRSC: it can be whatever you want
<RIPRSC> ok
<ere4si> RIPRSC: leave it and it'llbe ok
<Summo> It is set to root? (sorry, i'm very n00b)
<ere4si> Summo: I don't use windows but it looks ok to me - anyone else know?
<SlimeyPete> looks alright
<RIPRSC> another question: when i was using the live cd, i couldnt acces the internet with my wireless card. is this normal with the live cd?
<SlimeyPete> do you have write permissions for /media/hda1?
<shadowbox> SlimeyPete: yes?
<shadowbox> it's onboard 7.1
<SlimeyPete> shadowbox: so you do have an ATI HD450?
<zrajm> I'm looking for any IRC channel associated with the Krita program. google not helpful. anyone knows a channel/server?
<shadowbox> no
<SlimeyPete> shadowbox: you can find out what it is by typing "lspci"
<Summo> SlimeyPete: I don't know for sure. But I was able to access it (write and read) for a week
<Summo> Here's the error
<Summo> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/2702/snapshot2cu6.png
<Summo> "Permissões negadas" means "Permissions denied" in english
<BunnyRevolution> on a LAMP installation, where is the root directory for html docs?
<SlimeyPete> BunnyRevolution: /var/www, usually
<BunnyRevolution> that's what i thought, however after putting the html docs there, i am getting a apache "it works" page
<BunnyRevolution> which leads me to believe that it's somewhere else
<SlimeyPete> BunnyRevolution: look for the documentroot in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/<your site configuration file>
<SlimeyPete> BunnyRevolution: site configuration file might be 000-default
<BunnyRevolution> it is, and the document root is /var/www
<SlimeyPete> BunnyRevolution: check that there's an index.html and that it's readable by apache
<ubuntu> help me
<shadowbox> SlimeyPete: S/C does not show up
<shadowbox> oops there it is
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: just tell us the problem and if we can help, we will
<shadowbox> Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<SlimeyPete> hmm, I think there's a factoid about that
<SlimeyPete> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> erm
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<shadowbox> great thanks
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 throws !search at SlimeyPete 
<RIPRSC> does kubuntu need an internet connection to install? because it's checking the mirror server and it gets stuck there.
<SlimeyPete> RIPRSC: it should time out eventually
<BunnyRevolution> SlimeyPete: heh, i put a cms in that directory, but neglected to remove the index.html file.  as a result, index.php was not being read.
<SlimeyPete> BunnyRevolution: ah
<BunnyRevolution> i neglected to clear the directory first.  *gets a clue bat for myself*
<SlimeyPete> it's OK - apache confuses the hell out of me too ;)
<thomasamoot> I'm downloading the 8.04 beta with jigdo, and I'm a bit worried because I've gotten 404 errors for a number of files.
<ubuntu__> alguna canal de ayuda kubuntu en español?¿?
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu__> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<justAtempNick> I'm downloading the 8.04 beta with jigdo, and I'm a bit worried because I've gotten 404 errors for a number of files.
<justAtempNick> How can I get the missing pieces?
<justAtempNick> Please note that jigdo is my only option, as ftp can't handle a 664MB file, and all the bitTorrent trackers are out
<RIPRSC> the installer is configuring apt now, but it still says looking up mirror server. whats wrong?
<ufuntu> hello! does anybody know if i ll have problems with compiz and applications that are not from repos if i upgrade to hardy?
<justAtempNick> ufuntu: I'd stay away from compiz for now, it's nice... but it's still buggy
<ActionParsnip> ufuntu: just stick with gutsy and update your apps
<graft> all the bittorrent trackers are out?
<graft> compiz isn't that buggy...
<justAtempNick> graft: at least in Thailand
<graft> justAtempNick: i didn't realize the internet was so parochial in thailand
<ufuntu> :)
<ufuntu> to update my apps
<justAtempNick> graft: perhaps you've better luck w/ compiz... but computers are a YMMV exercize
<ufuntu> i have to change repos to hardy repos
<ufuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> ufuntu: yeah
<ubuntu__>  hal storage removable mount all options refused uid 999 ?? help!!
<graft> ufuntu: yeah... you might have problems with apps not from the repository, tho
<justAtempNick> graft: you're connecting to trackers okay?
<ActionParsnip> ufuntu: but theres no need if what you have works fine
<justAtempNick> graft: where are you?
<graft> justAtempNick: not from here, i'm behind a firewall...
<graft> justAtempNick: US
<graft> justAtempNick: but the tracker should work regardless of your country
<graft> ufuntu: also compiz has been in the repository since gutsy
<justAtempNick> graft: it may be my crummy isp... or not, I'd love to know
<graft> justAtempNick: lemme see if i can test
<graft> justAtempNick: nope, works fine for me
<ufuntu> :)
<justAtempNick> graft: perhaps it's my isp
<ufuntu> thank u all
<graft> justAtempNick: can you ping the tracker at least? possibly your ISP blocks torrents, yeah
<graft> which is like, stabbing the internet in the face
<shric> ffff
<justAtempNick> graft: dht torrents work, it's just the last week that I haven't been able to connect to trackers
<justAtempNick> graft: how do I find the IP to ping?
<jcfp> justAtempNick: it's your isp for certain. Apparently they like denying their users anything that requires bandwidth. File size limits for ftp... who made that up.
<justAtempNick> jcfp: I thought ftp was just a bad protocol
<graft> justAtempNick: um, it's torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<ActionParsnip> ftp is a sweet protocol
<graft> ftp is a bad protocol
<graft> any protocol that requires communication on two ports in order to function is a bad protocol
<graft> also, any protocol that sends passwords in cleartext is a bad protocol
<ActionParsnip> graft: ftp is port 21 dude
<shadowbox> how do I unmute alsa ?
<flipstar> and port 20 for data connection
<ActionParsnip> or 22 for sftp
<ere4si> using dolphin is not a pleasant experience...
<graft> ActionParsnip: no, that's not true... port 21 is only for controlling the session, for the download it opens a completely separate channel of communication
<ActionParsnip> oic
<ActionParsnip> learning eveery day
<graft> it really is a bad protocol
<ActionParsnip> just googled
<Jucato> ere4si: dolphin or d3lphin?
<ActionParsnip> its older than time though
<graft> yeah, well, so is gopher
<ere4si> Jucato: dolphin I think - the default file browser
<justAtempNick> graft: I can ping torrent.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> ere4si: where? Kubuntu KDE 3 or 4?
<graft> justAtempNick: try telnetting to that port
<ere4si> Jucato: kde3
<Jucato> ere4si: ah that's d3lphin... so I'm not surprised :)
<Jucato> (the *real* Dolphin gives a more pleasant experience)
<ere4si> Jucato: can thunar work in kde ok?
<Jucato> probably
<ere4si> bugger it - I'll use xubuntu
<Jucato> no reason it won't. of course it won't integrate well
<RIPRSC> do you guys know what the installer does when it's at about 82%?
<graft> justAtempNick: any luck?
<justAtempNick> graft: when I telnet, it takes a long time, then says "Press any key to continue....", which then says "Connection to host lost."
<graft> press any key to continue..? using command-line telnet?
<justAtempNick> so it's not clear to me if there was or wasn't ever a connection
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: whats the message on screen?
<justAtempNick> graft: yes, I'm on windows at the moment... which is why I'm so keen to get this iso downloaded
<RIPRSC> it's in dutch, but it's in the lines of 'looking up mirror server'
<RIPRSC> thing is, it has been doing that for the past 30 minutes
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: what you installing?
<graft> justAtempNick: oh ah... hmm, well that's not clear to me either
<RIPRSC> kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: ah ok. I'd just let it finish
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: check your WWW connection
<justAtempNick> graft: I think there's a nice little client for windows, I'll look it up...
<RIPRSC> but its stuck at 82% for 30 minutes now
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: can you ping the server ok?
<RIPRSC> ActionParsnip: Well, via the live cd I couldnt connect to the internet
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: are you installing from WWW
<RIPRSC> i dont understand the question :(
<ere4si> doesn't it look for language packs around 80%?
<graft> justAtempNick: what aboot nmap? any chance of that?
<RIPRSC> in the title bar it says it's configuring apt
<justAtempNick> graft: nmap, I don't know it winXP has it... I'll look
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: ok gimme a sec. thats a useful tidbit :)
<RIPRSC> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by installing from WWW
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: got it!
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: You should switch to console by pressing "Ctrl+Alt+F2". Then you can use "ps ax" command to list all the processes and find "http" process. What you should do is kill this proess.
<justAtempNick> graft: I've got PuTTY, what type of connection, Raw, SSH, telnet, Rlogin, or Serial?
<RIPRSC> how do i kill that process?
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: kill <process id>
<graft> justAtempNick: this is probably a fruitless line of investigation anyway... i was just trying to see if you can get to that port... but i guess try a raw connection with putty, see if it works
<ActionParsnip> ps -ef | grep http is probably more use
<RIPRSC> thing is, i cant find the http process, i get a whole list and http probably is at the top of it, wich i cant see
<ActionParsnip> what do you get from ps -ef | grep http
<justAtempNick> RIPRSC: ps ax | grep http
<ActionParsnip> ?
<RIPRSC> three processes, do i have to kill grep http?
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC: no cos its not running now. it ends when that output is complete
<Autoscum> Hello, everyone. :)
<Nyad> Hi I have an nvidia driver problem. I installed the nvidia driver for my 8800GT but kubuntu tells me it is a vesa generic driver
<ActionParsnip> RIPRSC:  just kill one of the http processes then CTRL+ALT_G1 to get back to gui
<Autoscum> I've got a problem with starting Add/Remove Programs. It won't start at all.
<Nyad> it doesn't even register as an 8800GT. whereas nvidia x config does
<Autoscum> (:D)
<ActionParsnip> Nyad:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<graft> ALT_G1?
<ActionParsnip> G1 == F1 (d'oh)
<justAtempNick> Nyad: which driver did you install
<graft> Nyad: is that that restricted drivers manager thing?
<Nyad> the one from the nvidia site
<ActionParsnip> anyway I'm out
<ActionParsnip> peace
<Autoscum> My Adept doesn't want to run either. o.0 I'm running the new 8.04 Beta.
<justAtempNick> Nyad: I just tried installing the one from the nbidia site, and now my installition is hosed...
<justAtempNick> Nyad: I'm also keen to get this sorted!
<Nyad> also got an 8800GT?
<justAtempNick> 8600
<Nyad> whats wrong doesn't x boot up?
<justAtempNick> yeap
<neville_> Just switch your driver to vesa
<neville_> And it will boot normally, with a GUI
<neville_> Only, 2D acceleration
<Nyad> neville_: I got that fixed but the problem is it only uses visa. I want the nvidia one
<flipstar> Nyad: how did you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<neville_> Well, install the nvidia driver through the restricted driver manager, Envy, or by hand
<Nyad> ActionParsnip told me to type this.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I did but I'm not sure if I must select nv or nvidia
<neville_> And if it doesn't select it manually, select nvidia
<neville_> nv is 2D, nvidia is 3D
<justAtempNick> Nyad: no doubt you spend a good little bit, to wined up w/ just 2D
<Nyad> went to init 3 or 1 and typed sudo sh file.run
<graft> not really... nv is open source, nvidia is propietary
<Autoscum> Also, when I type kdesu adept in the console it says "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 27 18:55:04 2008"
<neville_> Yet, nv is a 2D driver, nvidia is the 3D driver
<flipstar> Nyad: the installation there was succesful ?
<Autoscum> Hmm...
<Nyad> yes
<luca> ooo
<Nyad> well not quite
<flipstar> ..?
<Nyad> you see there were driver conflicts
<Nyad> so I had to edit a file and disable the nv driver
<luca> hello
<flipstar> Nyad: did you installed something before ?
<graft> driver conflicts?
<algyz> Nyad:  think sudo nvidia-xconfig can do it for you
<Nyad> no that was the only driver I installed
<Nyad> I did this now. but I don't know what my bus ID is? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shadowbox> hey there
<shadowbox> how can I unmute my sound via konsole?
<flipstar> shadowbox: use alsamixer
<algyz> !sound | shadowbox
<ubotu> shadowbox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadowbox> ok thanks
<justAtempNick> I see that 8.04 now has crypto on / support.  I'm going to update my 7.10 to 8.04 and I have a Reiser over LVM settup, will I be able to convert to crypto during the update?
<flipstar> probably not
<justAtempNick> flipstar: that's my thought, but it doesn't hurt to ask
<Dr_willis> I would be VERY impressed if it did.
<justAtempNick> Dr_willis: perhaps if I blow away /?  Then I could make a new /home post install
<justAtempNick> the only thing that worries me is the LVM
<RIPRSC> i already asked this a few mins back, but it didnt work and the guy helping me left. I'm installing kubuntu, but the installer is stuck at 82%. in the titlebar it says configuring apt, and in the other part of the screen it says looking up mirror servers. What is wrong?
<flipstar> RIPRSC: you installing 7.10 due alternate cd ?
<RIPRSC> flipstar: im using the livecd
<graft> RIPRSC: can you pastebin the output of ps -ef?
<RIPRSC> i cant connect to the internet with it, wich probably is the problem
<flipstar> RIPRSC: you might deselect the internet resources in sources.list
<flipstar> RIPRSC: or try to disable the network with sudo ifdown -a
<flipstar> maybe a timeout will then appear
<algyz> RIPRSC:  also sometimes wise decision to use alternate cd
<RIPRSC> flipstar: indeed, i get a time out. but i cant read it, because when i switch back from the console my screen is all blurry
<RIPRSC> flipstar: it says something about a security update
<Dr_willis> justAtempNick,  ive learn to not even toy with that stuff.. :) heh i keep my partitions and filesystems simple.
<Dr_willis> but i dont gain much from lvm/reiser/raid and so forth on my simple desktop systems
<RIPRSC> flipstar: it works now, thanks.
<justAtempNick> Dr_willis: I think you've right, but I do have a lot of disks
<Dr_willis> a lot for what?
<justAtempNick> hard drives
<Dr_willis> you need one huge uber-tb sidzed partition? :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> define a lot
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've got 5 hard drives sitting in my desktop - works just fine as individual partitions
<Dr_willis> I could replace like every HD i got in my main box. with .. like 1 or 2 new hd;s :)  and i have 5 in there now..
<justAtempNick> I think I've got 4
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's not a lot
<Dr_willis> I had 8 hds in one box once.. heh - i replaced them all with 2 hd;s (
<Dr_willis> i now have quite a few USB enclosuers with the old hds  for backup backups. ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's just depressing...  i could replace the 5 i have with 3 (really close to being able to do it with 2, but not quite)
<Dr_willis> whats the price for 1tb hds now? :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh, i didn't even figure tb hard drives
<flipstar> 2x500 is still cheaper :)
<Dr_willis> 500's were in the 100$ range arent they?  seen them for that price on sale a few mo ago.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was maxing at 750gb
<Dr_willis> whats a 750 run anyway?
<Daisuke_Laptop> not even sure
<Dr_willis> I tend to just get whats a value/on sale.
<TeslaTony> ~$300-400 for terabyte drives. Right now the 500gb drives are both cheaper and more reliable for the space
<Dr_willis> grabbed a 400gb for $40 the other day
<Daisuke_Laptop> all i know is that 1.64tb is barely enough space
<Dr_willis> If i backup all my video files to dvd.. i dont need as much hd space. :P
<Dr_willis> for a few months.. then it fills up
<flipstar> Daisuke_Laptop: not nessesary..
<Daisuke_Laptop> TeslaTony: most definitely, i let the early adopters iron out stability and performance issues :)
<shadowbox> sata or ide?
<Daisuke_Laptop> er.. what's not necessary?
<flipstar> 1.6tb
<Daisuke_Laptop> for you maybe
<flipstar> enough
<flipstar> a few hd movies takes still 100gb here
<Daisuke_Laptop> let's just say that there's a whole lot there :)
<TeslaTony> Daisuke_Laptop: It has less to do with early adopters than the multiple vs. single drive debate. If you're looking for 1.5 TB, three drives are more reliable than one. Mostly, though, 500GB drives are the cheapest for the size.
<flipstar> only those..thats crazy!
<phil__> i need help
<phil__> how do i update my java 6??
<shadowbox> I believe ise only goes to 750gig from there is sata only
<Daisuke_Laptop> i rip all of my tv dvds to the hard drive because i watch them streamed through a media box in the living room
<shadowbox> ide I mean
<justAtempNick> graft: I've downloaded nmap, and I can get to port 6969 on torrent.ubuntu.com
<justAtempNick> graft: so why doesn't the tracker work for me?
<bbeck> If anyone is using konqueror 4.0.2, can you got to www.pidgin.im without the browser crashing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> TeslaTony: but in a year, if you want 3tb, 3 1tb drives are going to be more reliable than a single 3tb drive (just making up numbers)
<Daisuke_Laptop> but the concept is there
<flipstar> phil__: java6 is the latest
<Dr_willis> like flying an airplane with 4 engines.. vs one with ONE huge engine.. :)
<Dr_willis> untill the hd that dies is the one you really really wanted to keep..
<justAtempNick> bbeck: I like kde, but I stick to firefox, no real point in messing with konq
<Daisuke_Laptop> and that's why redundancy is still the best policy for redundancy
<TeslaTony> Daisuke_Laptop: In a year, we're going to be sitting around saying "Man...I'm just running out of space! I've got so much on here, y'know? A petabyte just isn't enough"
<phil__> ???????/
<phil__> HELLO HOW DO I UPDATE JAVA 6 SO I CAN GET FROST WIRE TO WORK
<shadowbox> yea, but if its speed you want.. a 15,000 rpm scsi drive is what you want
<flipstar> for important data you need a backup of the backup backuped
<graft> justAtempNick: is it filtered? or open?
<flipstar> phil__: install sun-java6-jre
<Daisuke_Laptop> TeslaTony: it's always been that way.  i remember my first hard drive..  20mb, and it seemed so huge at the time
 * TeslaTony snickers
<Daisuke_Laptop> phil__: well you can start by not yelling.
<justAtempNick> graft: it says open, for tcp
<Daisuke_Laptop> TeslaTony: yes, i'm old.
<Dr_willis> !java | phil__
<ubotu> phil__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<TeslaTony> I had a guy at work talking about his 20MB drives...a pair he bought for about $2000 total
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep
<Dr_willis> phil__,  i normally just install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<justAtempNick> C:\Documents and Settings\Thomas>nmap -p6969 torrent.ubuntu.com
<justAtempNick> Starting Nmap 4.60 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2008-03-27 22:30 SE Asia Standard
<graft> justAtempNick: hmm. i'm not sure... and using DHT doesn't work?
<justAtempNick> Time
<justAtempNick> Interesting ports on magellanic.canonical.com (91.189.90.143):
<justAtempNick> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<graft> justAtempNick: use pastebin man
<Daisuke_Laptop> !paste | justAtempNick
<Dr_willis> using nmap from dos? :)
<ubotu> justAtempNick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Laptop> not even real DOS
<RIPRSC> is it normal that after you instal kubuntu as a dual boot, and start up vista, it checks the hdd?
<Daisuke_Laptop> RIPRSC: did you resize the vista partition?
<RIPRSC> yea i did
<RIPRSC> well
<Dr_willis> RIPRSC,  if the linux installer resized.. Yes it is normal
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep, it's normal
<yao_ziyuan> old question: package database locked
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<yao_ziyuan> man, this command should be integrated to APT front-ends
<TeslaTony> RIPRSC: Is it Vista checking or Linux checking? Linux checks my HD every 30 mounts or so. Either way, unless you're getting major interference, you're OK
<flipstar> yao_ziyuan: it will...someday
<flipstar> or at least in ksysguard
<Dr_willis> put it in rc.local? so every reboot fixs it.. he hheh
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i can cancel the hd check now!
<Daisuke_Laptop> (easily)
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was always a thorn in my side
<flipstar> why dont setting an senseful value with tune2fs ?
<Dr_willis> i found 30 to be senseable..
<Daisuke_Laptop> last semester, it seemed like every time i was running behind and needed to get something done like NOW, i would boot up the laptop and get "checking disks..." which takes forever.
<flipstar> remember "you can tune most filesystems, but you cant tune a fish"
<Dr_willis> i do tend to stagger my various hds one is every 30, other is every 35. or so on..
<RIPRSC> TeslaTony: it was vista
<kubuntu_rules> hello folks
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i can now just let it do the check on the next boot, and get what i need to do, done.
<flipstar> since my pc starts nearly every day it isnt senseful to me..
<Dr_willis> i tend to boot mine several times a day...
<TeslaTony> I wouldn't mind a HD check every boot if it weren't for the fact that I've been having trouble with my wifi card thats been requiring a few reboots
<Dr_willis> rarely have an issue.
<kubuntu_rules> someone knows some good 1st person shooter games for ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> laptop yes, desktop hasn't been rebooted in *almost* two months
<SlimeyPete> I just disable the check
<flipstar> kubuntu_rules: nexuiz
<Dr_willis> kubuntu_rules,  alien arena 2008 just got released a few weeks ago
<TeslaTony> Oh, yeah...and I dual-boot XP, which can make things annoying
<Daisuke_Laptop> kubuntu_rules: nexuiz, tremulous, alien arena, openarena
<phil__> i just ran frostwire in the terminal and itt said it could not find sunjava 6 which i just got
<Dr_willis> Savage2 - finially has a Linux client out and a free DEMO.. on their web site.
<kubuntu_rules> thanx :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> phil__: frostwire is a joke anyway.
<phil__> i dint give a shit
<Dr_willis> phil__,  check the java -version command, see what java is being used.
<phil__> i use the mirc
<Daisuke_Laptop> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kubuntu_rules> just got linux... think its VERY great :) lot more fun than windows
<RIPRSC> it can be me, but i have a feeling vista boots really slow now
<phil__> how wud i do that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> RIPRSC: are you sure?  it *is* vista, after all -_-
<Dr_willis> phil__,  type it in a terminal.
<Daisuke_Laptop> but after the first boot after installing linux, it will probably be slower
<TeslaTony> kubuntu_rules: Welcome to the tuxedo-clad ranks of the masochistic computer elite. You're going to like t here.
<kubuntu_rules> thanx
<Daisuke_Laptop> should pick up after that
<RIPRSC> it's working alright now, thanks for your help guys. maby ill be back later
<phil__> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: _version
<phil__>    at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.81)
<phil__> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: _version not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
<phil__>    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.81)
<phil__>    at gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.81)
<phil__>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.81)
<phil__>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.81)
<phil__>    at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.81)
<Dr_willis> phil__,   thats from 'java -version' ?
<phil__> yepp
<flipstar> not --version .. ?
<Dr_willis> looks like you might be runnign the gnu java, not the sun one.  but thats still dosent make sence
<kubuntu_rules> i will try finding open arena, tremulous ,alien arena etc... see ya later good people :) LINUX ROCK's :)
<Dr_willis> java iuses -version, NOT --version
<Dr_willis> dont ask me why. :) at least i think its -version
<flipstar> yes it is
<SlimeyPete> it is -version
<Dr_willis> just installed clean here.. installing java now.
<flipstar> i asked if he accidently typed --version ..
<u0750762> hola
<graft> good thing everyone has such consistent conventions about flags
<Dr_willis> posix standard vs. not.. is the long and short of it.
<phil__> java version "1.5.0"
<phil__> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.2.1 (Ubuntu 4.2.1-5ubuntu5)
<phil__> Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<phil__> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<phil__> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<Dr_willis> try X --version or X --help
<phil__> there
<Dr_willis> You are using the GNU java, you need to enable the SUN java for frostwire and other apps to work propelry
<Dr_willis> the !java factoid site. shows how. :)
<phil__> ok
<Dr_willis> gij (GNU libgcj) = Not suns java.
<phil__> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
 * Dr_willis wonders why everyone alwyas pastes ALL the useless lines for the java -version output. :)
<flipstar> everyone..?
<TeslaTony> Dr_willis: Because the universe probably is out to get you
<Dr_willis> flipstar,  its amazing the # of times i see the   Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc... and so  on. :)
<Dr_willis> TeslaTony,  i KNEW IT@!
 * Dr_willis starts ircing with TOR!
<flipstar> thats quit difficult..
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<algyz> I'm trying to play .avi file with kaffeine, it is suddenly stopping for a short time and then continuing, like spasm. I hope it's not the file problem, but wonder, why it could happen, maybe anybody knows?
<trappist> algyz: you could troubleshoot by trying in another media player, like mplayer, and see if you get the same results
<trappist> algyz: also if you play it with mplayer from the command line you'll get pretty verbose output on the console
<algyz> good idea, thanks
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<tekstacy> What do I use to take a screenshot?
<algyz> Just tried vlc, it works good, so something wrong with kaffeine
<algyz> tekstacy:  apt-cache search screenshot ;)
<neville_> No
<flipstar> vlc brings it own codecs afaik
<neville_> KSnapshot? :P
<tekstacy> algyz,   shoulda tried that first I guess  :)
<Arwen> flipstar, on Kubuntu, VLC is linked against ffmpeg and a bunch of other libs
<tekstacy> neville,  thanks
<Arwen> so it does not "use its own codecs"
<algyz> tekstacy:  ksnapshot - screenshot utility for KDE
<flipstar> hm then it was a rudiment from windoze i guess
<algyz> something wrong with my kaffeine 0.8.6, I'll check this later on :)
<dthacker-work> tekstacy: My personal favorite is Ksnapshot
<dthacker-work> which reminds me.  Winter is nearly over, I need a nice spring theme for my desktop
<flipstar> mine changes every 15 minutes :)
<lukas__> Ahoj, tohle je moje první spuštění irc, jinak jsem vždy rady hledal na foru, ted bych potreboval trochu pomoci s pripojenim fotoaparatu
<algyz> !cz | lukas__
<ubotu> lukas__: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<sourcemaker> I am testing the new kubuntu beta version... do I need a clean fresh install when the official release is out...
<Daisuke_Laptop> no
<Daisuke_Laptop> the rolling upgrades will have you up to the same release as the final by the time it comes out.
<sourcemaker> Daisuke_Ido: so...  I only update my system via apt-get dist-upgrade? or do I perform a "do-release-upgrade"?
<hf> que sera lo recomendable para bajar los videos desde youtube con kubuntu? para quien pueda ayudarme
<sourcemaker> hf: there is a plugin available for firefox...
<hf> and where is this donde lo consigo?
<hf> sourcemaker que sera lo recomendable para bajar los videos desde youtube con kubuntu? para quien pueda ayudarme
<sourcemaker> hf: I do not speak your language... sorry
<tomi> hello
<tomi> hello
<hf> i dont speak english
<yakuzi> i thought there was a spanish/portugues help-channel
<spiroo> How do I change language in KDE4 systemsettings. I have installed swedish, but I can only see US English in the regional list :S *nobody answer in kubuntu-kde4*
<TeslaTony> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hf> aaaaaaaaaaaaah ok...! sorry thanks
<flipstar> is it somehow someway possible to block certain applications from accessing the internet ?
<BunnyRevolution> flipstar, yes
<flipstar> cool :)
<johann> hi everyone
<flipstar> BunnyRevolution: would you reveal me how ? ¦ - )
<flipstar> BunnyRevolution: i would give you a cookie.. deal ?
<johann> im in trouble with swap partitions...i changed the position of my swap partition. it was on sda1, now its sda5. i also changed it in /etc/fstab but on boot kinit says http://phpfi.com/305669
<johann> and then it doenst continue to boot
<waynrdude> are new printers usually supported in kubuntu or does it require an update first
<waynrdude> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<_Shade_> anyone here on hardy?
<nosrednaekim> _Shade_: #ubuntu+1
<waynrdude> !games\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about games\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<waynrdude> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<justAtempNick_> I'm downloading 8.04 with jigdo, and 187 files are missing, with error 404: not found
<ScorpKing> does anyone use bash scripts in /cgi-bin/ on an apache server? i get "malformed header from script." in error.log but the script works in bash.
<tzd> is it possible to have a running program hidden in the kde panel for a specific desktop please?
<justAtempNick> I'm downloading 8.04 with jigdo, and 187 files are missing, with error 404: not found
<vistalite> Jucato: thanks for the purple colour scheme btw i noticed it later in my logs :) love it thanks
<nosrednaekim> justAtempNick: ask in #ubuntu+1
<nitin> i downloaded mplayerthumbs and when i try to open video file it displays this message, 'Error openin/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."  I am waiting for help
<ScorpKing> nitin: it might be a permission problem but don't know for sure
<nitin> ScorpKing, is mplayer also based on xine
<ScorpKing> nitin: no idea. i use vlc and kaffeine
<nitin> when i tried to install suggested packages for mplayerthumbs, it said no installation candidate for w32codecs
<ScorpKing> !info w32codecs
<Trey> hey all
<ScorpKing> hi Trey
<jussi01> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Trey> any clue why i kubuntu would hang on boot from live dvd?
<ScorpKing> Trey: boot the cd and press <f6> and remove "quiet splash" from the kernel line. select "start or install kubuntu" and see if any errors shows up
<Trey> ok
<nitin> now i'm able to download w32codecs
 * arriesp hi
<enver555> hi
<enver555> i have a problem with Hardy
<enver555> on my Thinkpad
<SlimeyPete> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> ^^ you may have more luck in #ubuntu+1
<enver555> ok thanks SlimePete
<arriesp> someone knows a program to convert some .avi files to .mpg at the same time?
<Aikurn> try kde-apps.org
<Piero_Scaruffi> hello
<Piero_Scaruffi> question i have direct rendering enabled in Kubuntu is this enough to play 3D games?
<SlimeyPete> Piero_Scaruffi: yes, as long as your card supports opengl
<Piero_Scaruffi> i dont know SlimeyPete its a ati radeon 9600 i am a novice user of linux Kubuntu
<Piero_Scaruffi> so how do i find out
<SlimeyPete> yes, that card will be fine
<SlimeyPete> run glxgears and check that it runs smoothly
<Piero_Scaruffi> because when i enable the proprietary ati driver my system will become really slow and laggy
<SlimeyPete> really? Oh dear
<Piero_Scaruffi> so i am using the open source driver now
<Piero_Scaruffi> yes
<Piero_Scaruffi> it does
<SlimeyPete> the proprietary ATI drivers aren't very good, unfortauntely
<Piero_Scaruffi> yeah no kidding :)
<SlimeyPete> hopefully this will improve soon as they have released some open-source drivers.
<SlimeyPete> but for the moment they're a bit rubbish.
<Piero_Scaruffi> well i play few games on pc and more on my Wii but still i wanted to replay vice city gta via wine without having to reinstall xp
<SlimeyPete> well, the best thing to do is install a 3D game and try it out, really
<Piero_Scaruffi> i will try and see
<Piero_Scaruffi> yeah thanks
<Trey_> ok according to the f6 it already has quiet splash
<Trey_> ok so the live dvd hangs at the same spot
<Trey_> it goes through 2 sets of windows one with the kubuntu logo on it and it loads stuff then just a black and white window where it loads stuff then it shows the kubuntu logo again and a load bar and it dose nothing
<Trey_> what sohout i do next
<Trey_> hello knock knock anyone there
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<SlimeyPete> sounds like kubuntu doesn't like your graphics hardware, Trey_
<SlimeyPete> what card do you have?
<Trey_> nvidia 8600M GS
<jackault> is there a way to watch a folder for changes and have the system alert you when there's activity in it?
<SlimeyPete> Trey_: well, your best bet might be to use the Alternate CD. It has a text-mode installer. Once the system is installed you can install the official nvidia drivers. Hopefully they'll work better.
<SlimeyPete> the default driver is an open source one called "nv" and doesn't always work.
<SlimeyPete> though it does usually
<Trey_> ok
<puercolioss> i want download the Kubuntu 8.04 Beta which version should pick? beta alternate o beta desktop??
<jussi01> puercolioss: hardy stuff in #ubuntu+1 but, you can choose either, one is a "live" cd and one is text based
<jussi01> desktop=live
<puercolioss> ok man
<pvalley> hello is there any way of removing the trashcan from kicker and placing it on the desktop?
<pvalley> I have googled but not getting much
<jussi01> pvalley: there is a way, I cant remember it though :/
<ubuntu_> hi
<jussi01> sorry.
<jussi01> hi
<ubuntu_> i have downloaded a kbuntu 7.10
<ubuntu_> when i try to install whit the icon on desktop
<darkphader> how to remove "switch user" and also the "hibernate" option?
<ubuntu_> the install windows closes automatlicaly
<pvalley> ok thanks will keep googling around then
<ubuntu_> hello, somebody can help me_
<ubuntu_> _
<Dragonath> what's wrong ubuntu_?
<ubuntu_> i cannot instal kubuntu 7.1
<ubuntu_> im using live cd
<Dragonath> ok
<Dragonath> so when you hit install it doesn't really work?
<ubuntu_> yes, appears a windows, but it closes in a few seconds
<Dragonath> and it gives no errors?
<ubuntu_> no error
<Dragonath> if you right click on the icon, and hit properties, does it say anything about what command it calls?
<ubuntu_> ubiquity kde_ui
<Dragonath> try opening konsole and running the command in there
<Dragonath> that way if there is any error you can see it
<ubuntu_> the same
<ubuntu_> the windows opens and closes
<Dragonath> no error at all?
<ubuntu_> nop
<Dragonath> ok
<Dragonath> if you do a "pstree | grep ubiquity" what does it say?
<ubuntu_> hey Dragonath how to install from console
<nosrednaekim> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<so> hello
<ubuntu_> is kubuntu for 64bits architecture
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: you can get that, yes
<algyz> ubuntu_:  there is
<sourcemaker> Linux is still the best operation system... :-) I know... that I can create an textfile with all installed software components in apt... It is possible to migrate this list to the current beta software 8.4 or will this break my system?
<ubuntu_> but should i download a 64 bit version
<algyz> ubuntu_:  you shouldn't, but you can
<algyz> ubuntu_:  I would offer to do this if you have >3 GB of RAM
<ubuntu_> i downloaded a 32 bit, is there my problem
<ubuntu_> i cannot install
<ubuntu_> maybe a 64 bits version runs fine?
<algyz> ubuntu_:  what kind of problem, it shouldn't be, i'm using 32 bit on athlon 64 bit without problems
<ubuntu_> but i cannot install!!
<boss> бля куда я попал ?
<algyz> !ru | boss
<ubotu> boss: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<algyz> ubuntu_:  use alternate
<algyz> boss:  иди туда, сам знаешь куда :)
<ubuntu_> i dont wanna use this
<ubuntu_> it should runs!
<boss> algyz:  спасибо френд - блин ..
<pyro_17> shoot tranlucency is boggin the system down
<algyz> ubuntu_:  remember, kubuntu comes with no warranty ;)
<haddons> ?
<yovan> hi everyone
<yovan> i had a question
<yovan> how to install oracle 10 g on kubuntu
<trappist> yovan: that'll probably take some work.  I think oracle has a built-in list of distros it'll install on, and I doubt kubuntu's on the list
<MikeyLDS> hi all
<MikeyLDS> i need help
<MikeyLDS> accessing a ext3 drive in windows
<_myrtille_> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<_myrtille_> it works :D
<_myrtille_> !ext3 >MikeyLDS
<davedorm> is there a way when installing Kubuntu to tell it NOT to install a certain package when loading the livecd?
<davedorm> powernowd locks my PC
<davedorm> I tried noacpi
<davedorm> I tried acpi=off
<davedorm> but it's not an acpi issue
<boss> ру
<boss> оп ру блин
<jussi01> !ru | boss
<ubotu> boss: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<boss> jussi01:  thx
<jussi01> davedorm: try using the alternate cd
<davedorm> tried it
<davedorm> don't work
<wad> I'm curious about something. I type in a command, and kubuntu tells me that it's available in this package. Is there a command-line way to get a description of the package?
<davedorm> there is no way to choose packages
<davedorm> and it installs powenowd by default
<davedorm> so when it goes into x? phhhhhhhht..... crunchy
<davedorm> this is not just Kubuntu, it happens on all the *buntus so far
<davedorm> this PC sucks
<davedorm> I've tried 7.10, 8.04, and both alternate and live cds
<davedorm> I am not a n00b, I have Kubuntu running on other PCs
<davedorm> it's judt this one
<wad> davedorm: Get a hammer.
<wad> ;)
<davedorm> heh
<davedorm> I would if this was an old clunker
<davedorm> but it's a Pentium D 3.33GHz so it is not a BAD PC
<davedorm> it is just a little bit non-standard, I guess
<davedorm> and I cannot find anything to work *buntu
<davedorm> I was able to install Debian
<davedorm> but I don't *want* Debian
<davedorm> I *want* Kubuntu
<algyz> everybody wants ;)
<ubuntu_> how do you install the linux?
<hellhound> Can anyone help me with my xorg.conf.  I have installed Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon on a desktop that has two Samsung SyncMaster 940bw connected to two separate nVidia G80 GeForce 8600 GT (PCI:1:0:0 and PCI:4:0:0)  I am trying to set up so both monitors work.   The installation process automatically set up one monitor up, but I cannot seem to figure out how to set up the second.  My xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61250/ and my
<hellhound> startx response is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61252/
<noaXess> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Aubustou> hello
<Aubustou> i have a problem with knetworkmanager
<Aubustou> for some reasons, it doesn't want to scan the available ap
<FFForever> how can i find all files over 100mb via the terminal?
<jpatrick> FFForever: well, "du" tells you the file size..
<mark__> hello
<mark__> hey all. i have a nickname which i set up the other week. how can i use this nickname in this chat???
<hellhound> Can anyone help me with my xorg.conf.  I have installed Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon on a desktop that has two Samsung SyncMaster 940bw connected to two separate nVidia G80 GeForce 8600 GT (PCI:1:0:0 and PCI:4:0:0)  I am trying to set up so both monitors work.   The installation process automatically set up one monitor up, but I cannot seem to figure out how to set up the second.  My xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61250/ and my
<hellhound> startx response is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61252/
<jpatrick> mark__: /nick nickYouHad
<rickest> mark__:  try '/msg nickserv' for help on registering a nick
<rickest> er, /msg nickserv help
<mark__> o.k so i need to write in a new line. /msg my nick???
<jpatrick> mark__: which nick was it?
<rickest> mark__: no, either "/nick [the_nick_you_had]"  or  "/msg nickserv help" to find out how to register a nick
<kerry_> how to delete linux from my pc
<stefano_> kerry_: you better not :-)
<kerry_> why not
<kerry_> stefano_: why not ?
<stefano_> kerry_: because linux rocks :-)
<kerry_> i want to reinstall it
<ubuntu_> how do you install the linux?
<stefano_> kerry_: did you make a partition for linux or did you install it on a seperate hard drive?
<mark__> hey
<kerry_> a partition
<mark__> my nick is cyferactive
<ubuntu_> what is a rick roll and where can i get one?
<jpatrick> mark__: type: /nick cyferactive
<mark__> i have cyferactive registered.but im still unsure how to use it?>
<kerry_> ubuntu_: a partition
<cyferactive> o.k
<cyferactive> thanx all. I get it now..
<stefano_> kerry_: the installer should promt you to select a partition, if you select the same again and tell it to erase (format) it, you new installation will be clean
<jpatrick> cyferactive: see: /msg NickServ help identify
<stefano_> kerry_: it should also recognise your other operating systems
<ubuntu_> the linux is for foreigners
<kerry_> stefano_: sorry i do not understand
<kerry_> stefano_: can you just give me instructions?
<stefano_> kerry_: you installed ubuntu on your computer?
<stefano_> or kubuntu
<kerry_> stefano_: kubuntu
<stefano_> kerry_: just do the same again
<cyferactive> g
<stefano_> kerry_: you don't have to remove it
<kerry_> stefano_: no i want to , i ll reinstall it from my disk
<ubuntu_> how do you install the linux?
<stefano_> kerry_: if you install it again, the installer will format your existing linux partition
<jcfp> !install | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kerry_> stefano_: how do i find out how much memori the linus is using from my pc?
<stefano_> kerry_: are you currently in windows?
<kerry_> no i am in linux
<stefano_> kerry_: you can use a program called gparted to take a look at your partitioning (partitioning is how your hard drive is devided)
<cyferactive> Can anyone suggest a good place to get the user manual and help guide gnome-nettool 2.20.0.
<kerry_> 0
<kerry_> stefano_and where do i find the Gparted program
<kerry_> stefano_:and where do i find the Gparted program
<stefano_> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stefano_> !Synaptic
<stefano_> !Adept
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<stefano_> there you go kerry_ hope that helps you
<kerry_>  stefano_:wich link
<stefano_> kerry_: sorry
<stefano_> kerry_: i got something wrong
<stefano_> kerry_: one second
<cyferactive> where can i get the user guide foe gnome-nettol?
<stefano_> kerry_: open the Adept program and search for QtParted
<stefano_> kerry_: install it, then run it. in it you can see your partitioning
<JasonWard> hi guys. I want kubuntu to recognize my 8800GT. I can go to system settings and then monitor and display then hardware. when I tell it to automatically select it picks up a strange thingy, but it runs fast although doesn't support the latest games. it only has 8 series graphics card, not specific cards. How can I get it to use my proper card? xorg.conf is correct and has the right info but kubuntu is not using the right driver. I do have
<JasonWard> my nvidia driver installed
<JasonWard> did everyone leave after seeing the question? lol
<cyferactive> is there anyone who can tell me where to find the user guide for the gnome network tools???
<stefano_> cyferactive: woudlt it be better to ask that in #ubuntu?
<stefano_> #ubuntu
<cyferactive> how do i ask in ubuntu?
<jussi01> cyferactive: type: /join #ubuntu
<cyferactive> stefano this is my second time in konversation?/
<JasonWard> do you have ubuntu?
<stefano_> cyferactive: just click on this: #ubuntu
<cyferactive> hey all im a brand newbie, just had to enter #kubuntu to find out how to join #ubuntu?
<cyferactive> Can anyone suggest where i can get the user manual or the user guide for the gnome network tool??/
<JasonWard> cyferactive: in kde I go kmenu--> help, that has all the application manuals
<JasonWard> just look in the index
<JasonWard>  hi guys. I want kubuntu to recognize my 8800GT. I can go to system settings and then monitor and display then hardware. when I tell it to automatically select it picks up a strange thingy, but it runs fast although doesn't support the latest games. it only has 8 series graphics card, not specific cards. How can I get it to use my proper card? xorg.conf is correct and has the right info but kubuntu is not using the right driver. I do have
<JasonWard> my nvidia driver installed
<kerry_> stefano_: i installed it but how do i find the partitions display
<stefano_> kerry_: open up a terminal window and type "sudo qtparted" (withthouth "")
<lattoneria> uff
 * arriesp 
 * arriesp xao
<jpatrick> !kdesudo | stefano_
<ubotu> stefano_: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kerry_> stefano_: to open up a terminal : press F2 and Alt at the same time right ?
<intelikey> i have not used swap in so long i have forgotten what a line for swap in fstab looks like,   someone care to paste one for me please ?
<intelikey> kerry_ from within kde alt+f2 will give the "run dialog"
<JasonWard> intelikey: I can try help you since I have a swap but how do I do it?
<raijin> so
<intelikey> kerry_ you can there type "konsole" and get a terminal yes.
<JasonWard> ya
<intelikey> JasonWard grep -i swap /etc/fstab
<JasonWard> I typed fstab but it doesn't recognize the command
<JasonWard> ok
<JasonWard> UUID=6145d40e-690d-4c71-9a32-0d4514e42451 none            swap    sw              0       0
<intelikey> ok thanks.
<JasonWard> I have no idea what that means, can you explain it to me?
<rickest> intelikey: /dev/sda2     none          swap          sw                        0 0
<intelikey> sure.  the UUID is the unique unit identifier  for the file system     tells the kernel which fs to mount there.   the second word "swap" tells the kernel the pysudo mountpoint to attach the filesystem to.   the "sw" tells mount the type of fs it is.   and the other entries are just arguments to the mount command telling it how to handle the mount.
<intelikey> rickest yes.  got it from JasonWard already,  but many thanks.
<JasonWard> I want kubuntu to recognize my 8800GT. I can go to system settings and then monitor and display then hardware. when I tell it to automatically select it picks up a strange thingy, but it runs fast although doesn't support the latest games. it only has 8 series graphics card, not specific cards. How can I get it to use my proper card? xorg.conf is correct and has the right info but kubuntu is not using the right driver. I do have my
<JasonWard> nvidia driver installed
<intelikey> JasonWard the differance you may note in yours and rickest's lines is the filesystem address  you used the UUID  and he used the device node  addressing system    with UUID if you reformat the fs it changes, with the /dev/ addressing the device only changes if you unplug/replug (if on usb)  or unplug/replug the ide/scsi cable so that the device changes bus's or goes from master/slave v.v
<JasonWard> oh ok
<JasonWard> tnx
<intelikey> welcome.
<intelikey> sorry i can't help with the nvidia issue.  i'm a console guy not a gui guy.
<rickest> JasonWard: try 'envy', it automates the whole process
<jpatrick> !envy | rickest
<ubotu> rickest: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<JasonWard> intelikey but your using kubuntu? why not use a more hardcore distro then?
<rickest> it's needed for 8800, the repo driver doesn't support 8800 (or  didn't a month ago when I last checked)
<JasonWard> rickest: I am using the nvidia one
<JasonWard> from the nvidia site
<rickest> JasonWard: yes, that makes sense. thx for the info
<JasonWard> but kubuntu keeps using the vesa driver
<rickest> JasonWard: presumably that's a problem with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JasonWard> my xorg.conf is setup correctly and all is supposed to be working
<JasonWard> but under system settings it is detecting my card as a generic vesa card
<JasonWard> not 8800GT
<rickest> JasonWard: does lsmod show nvidia is loaded?
<JasonWard> whats that?
<amrush> hi all .. My KDE4 crashed few days ago and i can't reboot it anymore .. somekind of bug in Plasma ... can anyone help?
<contex> sera a tutti
<Jucato> amrush: #kubuntu-kde4
<JasonWard> rickest: what is  ismod?
<Jucato> !it | contex
<ubotu> contex: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<amrush> Jucato: Tahnks
<contex> ok... scusa nn lo sapevo
<rickest> JasonWard: lsmod    (first char is a lowercase el, l not  one 1).  lsmod = list modules
<Jucato> (lsmod | grep nv)
<JasonWard> it has this. nvidia               7822336  24
<JasonWard> it also tells me this in system settings but it doesn't say what card I have
<JasonWard> if I select GeForce 8 series it won't even load my gui
<ramzay> русский
<ramzay> всем привет
<ramzay> ребята
<Jucato> !ru | ramzay
<ubotu> ramzay: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ramzay> Дай мне русский ирц сцука ,тупой бот
<syke> hi
<syke> I'm interested in funding some KDE3.5 fixes and optimizations: http://wiki.yak.net/894
<syke> hopefully, for inclusion into hardy
<syke> if anyone is interested, or knows someone who might be, please let me know :)
<BunnyRevolution> syke: you might consider a rent a coder type of site
<jujimufu> I've installed Kubuntu 7.10, and I tried upgrading to 8.04 following the website instructions, but it says I need an extra 20 megs on my /boot partition
<jujimufu> my /boot partition is currently 32 megs with ext3 filesystem
<BunnyRevolution> resize it
<jujimufu> I would like to take some megabytes off the swap partition (currently at 1024 mb, with a RAM of 512 mb) and put it in the /boot partition, but is this possible without the use of a liveCD?
<terran4000> jujimufu: 32 megs might not be enough space
<jujimufu> terran4000: how much do you reckon I'd need?
<terran4000> jujimufu: hmm, upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 .... hm, that would leave you with 4 images, 50 to be on the safe side.
<terran4000> Though .... if I may ask, how is your boot partition filled with 32megs of stuff?
<syke> bunny: do you have a specific example?
<BunnyRevolution> jujimufu, yes, via gparted.  there are other re-sizers
<mi> i upgrade GG 2 HH ...not good here everything is in mess :(
<jujimufu> terran4000: ok great, thanks :)
<terran4000> jujimufu: As Bunny recommends, gparted or qtparted would be how you could resize. I believe Gparted actually has their own cd you can boot from and use.
<jujimufu> terran4000: I'll try qtparted, thanks :
<jujimufu> :)
<jujimufu> terran4000: I remember there was this other application, from console, that I used to use, but I can't remember the name
<terran4000> fdisk?
<jujimufu> probably, yeah
<BunnyRevolution> jujimufu: yes, gparted has a live bootable cd
<jujimufu> I tried to resize my swap through qtparted, I resize it, and then it just pops up a dialog with no content, and just an "ok" button, I click "ok", and the partition is not resized
<BunnyRevolution> boot live, remove swap, resize boot, add swap, reboot to os.  u do have a backup right?
<BunnyRevolution> your next option is to do LVM
<jujimufu> LVM?
<BunnyRevolution> LVM would allow your partitions to grow as needed iirc
<paule118> paule118
<Pierro> hello i need to know what the equivalent in Kubuntu is for the add/remove in Ubuntu?
<SiSo> Adept
<Pierro> ty
<SiSo> np
<Pierro> how can i install it
<Pierro> i am running Kubuntu through andLinux and its not installed yet i only have synaptic
<Jucato> the package name is adept-installer
<Pierro> sudo apt-get adapt?
<Pierro> opk ty
<Jucato> well sudo apt-get install adept
<Jucato> that should be better
<SiSo> thanks jucato I couldn't remember the name of the package
<Pierro> sudo apt-get adapt-installer is working
<Pierro> ty SiSo and Jucato
<Pierro> yeah i am on windows now and i have andLinux with kubuntu here but i also have a native Kubuntu install i am booting back and forward for videogames :(
<SiSo> :(
<nonewmsgs> Pierro, that's pretty common i tihnk
<NickPresta> Pierro, that is fairly common if you're a hardcore gamer or like to play 'difficult' games.
<Pierro> ok doesnt work through Konsole but it works through synaptic with adept-common as dependency
<Pierro> NickPresta i tried to run GTA Vice City via wine and it was horrible
<Jucato> Pierro: better try sudo apt-get install adept to get it all
<Pierro> booting is less fuz
<belladonna> why is it that when I go to System Settings->Restricted Drivers and enable the NVIDIA driver that it then goes back to "Not in use" status
<Pierro> Jucato thats what i tried wouldnt work through KOnsole though but synaptic makes it work
<Jucato> wonder why
<Pierro> because for adapt-installer you need adept-common also
<Pierro> i think
<Pierro> but i am a below novice user
<Jucato> Pierro: adept-common is needed by any adept. it's what's "common" between them
<Jucato> I don't know why apt-get won't work in Konsole though
<Pierro> Jucato its prolly because i am using a modified version of Kubuntu specially tailored for andLinux
<Jucato> that could be one
<Pierro> which command do i need to use to run adept from Konsole?
<nonewmsgs> synaptic
<Pierro> lol
<ign0ramus> hi all.  question: how do i limit or manage my .thumbnails folder?  I'm manually emptying it every few days, and it gets pretty huge after a while...
<nonewmsgs> Pierro, that isn't what you want?"
<Pierro> no i mean the add/remove feature with the descriptions and the ratings
<Pierro> for Kubuntu
<Pierro> lol
<Pierro> i am a nightmare
<nonewmsgs> adept_installer
<ign0ramus> i tried a command i found on ubuntuforums to only thumbnail images from the last day, but it didn't seem to work...
<Pierro> ty
<nonewmsgs> Pierro, anytime
<Pierro> nonewmsgs any clue how i can start this app in Konsole: Gnomoradio Music Player ?
<ign0ramus> pierro: have you tried just typing "gnomoradio"?
<nonewmsgs> pierro right click and goto that item and select edit
<Pierro> hmz well i have no desktop its through andLinux lol
<Pierro> so i am blind here
<nonewmsgs> wtf is andlinux
<Pierro> a way to run linux and windows at the same time with colinux
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: a way to run linux *inside* windows
<Pierro> no
<Pierro> its more complicated then that D:
<Pierro> its running at the same time
<Pierro> its a kernel port to windows
<jujimufu> so it's different than VMware?
<ign0ramus> pierro: doesn't that have the xfce desktop?
<Pierro> yeah totally
<Pierro> vmware is slow
<Pierro> these are almost native speeds
<ign0ramus> jujimufu: afaik, it actually runs a linux kernel
<Pierro> also ign0ramus i am using the Kubuntu one
<Pierro> though
<terran4000> Pierro: is it runs along side windows ... it's using the same memory buffers, how well does it handle the transition between one OS and the other?
<terran4000> *if it runs
<Pierro> i am not that tech savvy but i can run tons of linux apps without noticing any performance hit but it depends on your hardware specs also i think
<terran4000> Pardon my crappy typing ><
<ign0ramus> !xming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pierro> yeah it using xming and pulseaudio
<Pierro> for the forwarding stuff of X11 and audio
<ign0ramus> hows pulseaudio... i never cared for it much
<Pierro> i dont like vmware
<Pierro> it all works for me :)
<ign0ramus> vmware is a 'jury-rigged' way of running apps
<Pierro> but andLinux is still beta
<Pierro> so its not perfect
<ign0ramus> nothing in linux is :)
<Pierro> but i value it above vmware
<ign0ramus> that's whats fun about it
<terran4000> wait wait ... it forwards data to Linux? hmm
<ign0ramus> it *is* linux
<Pierro> lol
<terran4000> >_>
<ign0ramus> well, colinux, i believe.  right?
<Pierro> yeah
<ign0ramus> i read about it a few days ago- seems interesting but a little involved
<terran4000> he said it forwards data to linux ... thus, I'm wondering how this stuff works. Cause forwarding wouldn't be running along side :-/
<Pierro> no from linux to windows
<Pierro> the graphics and sound from linux need to be forwarded to windows
<Pierro> again i am just a n00b so dont take my words for it
<Pierro> i just no it works for me
<terran4000> oh, so it's just another VM. Gotcha :-P
<Pierro> no
<Pierro> its not
<terran4000> >_>
<Pierro> a vm
<Pierro> because it runs the kernel natively
<Pierro> with colinux
<Pierro> not virtual
<terran4000> geh, I'll just go it up before we all get kicked for OT.
<Pierro> lol
<ign0ramus> well, back OT - does no one know how to manage the .thumbnails folder?
<bhsx> howdy... i'm on hardy and just installed kde4 (i noticed there isn't a kubuntu+1 channel)....   how do i fix/add programs to the new start menu/kicker widget thing?
<ign0ramus> it friggin caches *everything*, and using stumbleupon, i hit a few hundred sites a day, and that folder gets HUGE
<Pierro> lol
<terran4000> Pierro: aha, I'm correct: Unlike in other Linux virtualization solutions such as User Mode Linux (or the forementioned VMware), special driver software on the host operating system is used to execute the coLinux kernel in a privileged mode (known as ring 0 or supervisor mode).
<terran4000> it is a vm
<terran4000> but optimized and specialized
<ign0ramus> bhsx: you'll probably get better answers at #kubuntu-kde4
<bhsx> ah ok thanks
<ign0ramus> terran4000: no... it's not a "virtual" emulator... it actually runs the linux kernel, rather than emulating one.
<ign0ramus> a small but important difference
<nonewmsgs> like the reverse of wine?
<Pierro> terran4000 yah i guess you are but again i am not a native english speaker so i often draw the short straw in semantics games
<ign0ramus> not the "reverse", but a better method.  similar in that you can run programs native to a different OS
<terran4000> True, I cede that poit ign. But it still is virtualization in a sense. Since it runs linux from within windows and not both Windows and Linux as the machine level.
<terran4000> *at the machine level.
<terran4000> Tea + phone + typing != quality typing
<Pierro> its not as slow as wine
<Pierro> and it runs all linux apps
<Pierro> thats why its called andLinux it merges windows with Linux
<Pierro> where can i find new installed software in Kubuntu?
<terran4000> Definitelly seems like something to check out Pierro, thanks. hopefully I can start that way to port Windows people to linux!
<Pierro> :)
#kubuntu 2008-03-28
<Pierro> its worth the space yes
<Claybrain145> Start menu?
<Pierro> lol
<Pierro> i dont have one
<terran4000> K-menu then!
<Pierro> ok
<ign0ramus> a lot of people like Wubi, but i don't really know much about it
<nonewmsgs> the problem with linux is i keep installing stuff and downloading stuff and running out of space
<nonewmsgs> i have nearly 640gb all nearly full
<terran4000> o.O
<Pierro> ign0ramus the new Ubuntu uses Wubi install method(optionally) in their beta installer
<ign0ramus> what the hell are you dl;ing?
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: that's... um.. unusual
<terran4000> I can't even find that munch anime and british tv to download!
<ign0ramus> pierro: cool- its a really intuitive installer!
<Jucato> 1. It doesn't download stuff without your consent/knowledge
<Pierro> apt-get clean :)
<terran4000> *much
<Pierro> yeah
<Pierro> it is
<Jucato> 2. It periodically cleans (30 days) the APT cache, but you can manually do it with the command Pierro gave
<nonewmsgs> ign0ramus, no i only download stuffs i want
<Pierro> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3569/15gbubuntufb0.png
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: really long pr0nz??? ;)
<terran4000> lol
<ign0ramus> pierro: sweet!
<Pierro> yeah
<Pierro> couldnt be easier
<ign0ramus> less than a month!
<terran4000> That's the new-ish windows installer for K/Ubuntu right?
<ign0ramus> yup
<Jucato> !wubi
<Pierro> yeah
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Jucato> hm.. they changed it..
<ign0ramus> damn bots! :)
<terran4000> 8.04 is comming along nicely, only minor problems so far.
<terran4000> Hope they finish it soon.
<Pierro> yeah i like it a lot
<ign0ramus> jucato: do you know how to limit the .thumbnails folder? i've gotten a lot of good advice from you before...
<Pierro> 30 days i think
<Pierro> or less
<nonewmsgs> ign0ramus, old tv shows, ripped movies, etc
<Pierro> Jericho got cancelled again :(
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> ign0ramus: hm.. nope...
<Pierro> my fav. dystopian show
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: so why are you blaming linux???
<nonewmsgs> Pierro, i am hoping sarah conner comes on
<Pierro> lol
<ign0ramus> jucato: np.  thanks anyway
<Jucato> ign0ramus: he's blaming linux for condoning his addiction :)
<nonewmsgs> ign0ramus, hehe no i LOVE it.  otherwise i wouldnt use it so much
<Jucato> anyway, offtopic :)
<hellhound> does anyone know why a wireless connection would go much slower in Kubuntu than in Linux?
<terran4000> Because Kubuntu is linux? o.O
<ign0ramus> hellhound: hmm... kubuntu vs. linux??? wha??
<hellhound> Opps I meant....does anyone know why a wireless connection would go much slower in Kubuntu than in WINDOZ?
<ign0ramus> hellhound: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<ign0ramus> there shouldn't be any real difference
<nonewmsgs> hellhound, i know that 54mbps dont use 108mbps in general
<terran4000> hellhound: most likely because of drivers ... though from what I've seen so far, most (thus not all) have no speed problems.
<ign0ramus> and what are you using as a benchmark (ie, how can you tell?)
 * Jucato uses http://speedtest.net usually...
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: have you tried using Miro? you can use it to torrent, download http, and watch all your dl;s, and it can delete shows older than "X" days... its pretty cool
 * terran4000 is happy if there actually IS a connection to complain about.
<nonewmsgs> ign0ramus, neat
<hellhound> ign0ramus: it is a netgear WPN311
<Pierro> yeah i tried miro its buggy as hell on windows but runs ok on linux
 * Jucato introduces nonewmsgs to the concept of burning files on DVD's...
<ign0ramus> hellhound: a pcmcia card?
<nonewmsgs> Jucato, i just burned like 15 last weekend
<Jucato> burn more! :P
<nonewmsgs> Jucato, my ISP must hate me
<Odd-rationale> is there anything like miro written for kde?
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: i was just going to ask who you have!
<terran4000> Unless they sent you a DMCA, they still love ya as long as you pay the bills.
<hellhound> ign0ramus: no it is a PCI card on a desktop (not laptop) it is too far away for a wired connection
<nonewmsgs> ign0ramus, verizon 3.0mbps
<ign0ramus> odd-rationale: you can run miro on kde
<nonewmsgs> can't wait until fios finally reaches me
<Pierro> nonewmsgs how fast will fios be/
<Pierro> ?
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: verizon is known for being pretty cool about bandwidth. not like comcast...
<Odd-rationale> ign0ramus: yeah i know. just wondering
<nonewmsgs> Pierro, they have 3 speeds, 15mpbs, 30mbps, and i think 50mbps
<ign0ramus> hellhound: what kind of signal are you getting? full signal?
<Pierro> nice nonewmsgs
<ign0ramus> 50mbps! oh man- i'd need 10 more hdds!
<hellhound> ign0ramus: how do i check in kubuntu?
<Pierro> i played against a guy with fios from the usa i am from Holland and we didnt have any lag
<Creationist> How do I make sure Kubuntu is using the latest nVidia drivers (proprietary)?
<ign0ramus> hellhound: don't you have a little icon in your kicker panel (taskbar)?
<hellhound> ign0ramus: i have a few of them
<ign0ramus> creationist: check in kcontrol
<Pierro> ati proprietary drivers on Kubuntu borked my system so bad i had to reinstall :/
<ign0ramus> hellhound: the one that corresponds to your wireless signal?
<Creationist> ign0ramus: I basically mean how do I make Kubuntu install the newest drivers as they become available?
<nonewmsgs> Creationist, envy does that
<terran4000> Pierro: yeah, ati driver are 'different'. There actually is a way to finesse them into submission.
<Pierro> nonewmsgs i am currently on 24 MBit/s symmetrical fiber-to-the-home you get used to it really fast i might upgrade to 100 MBit/s symmetrical
<nonewmsgs> Creationist, or at least it installs the latest one when you first do it
<ign0ramus> i don't think envy is recommended... :(
<ign0ramus> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Pierro> :)
<Creationist> nonewmsgs: Right, but that's not what I'm looking for.
<Jucato> Creationist: when a new driver has been packaged for Ubuntu, it will be available as an update on your system
<Pierro> yeah envy breaks your system
<terran4000> No always
<ign0ramus> creationist: it should do it automatically, but you can always check for yourself
<hellhound> ign0ramus: I have a volume setting, the klipper, and Knetwork manager (but I am not using KNetwork manager since I could not get it to work..instead I put my SSID and key in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pierro> they recommended envy to me in #ubuntu on EFnet :/ i was stupid enough to try envy
<Creationist> Jucato: Hmm... then the package is WAY behind.  My version is 100.x   the current nVidia version is 164.x or something similar.
<terran4000> I used it on 3 new installs and it worked fine enough.
<Pierro> terran4000 maybe for nvidia
<nonewmsgs> you can always download the latest one from the chipset manufacturer?
<Pierro> not for ati though
<terran4000> Pierro: twice on ati, once on NV
<Pierro> not on my box anyways
<Pierro> yeah
<terran4000> hehe
<Jucato> Creationist: one of two things: 1. They might not have packaged it immediately for technical reasons or 2. It's already packaged, but somehow you haven't received the update yet
<Pierro> proprietary ati drivers are terrible
<ign0ramus> hellhound: hmm... i wonder if knetworkmanager is interfering then.
<Pierro> maybe not for higher end cards
<terran4000> you're telling me? I'm stuck with em until I get enough cash to guy a new nv card.
<nonewmsgs> i have ati difficulty with windows and linux with ati
<Pierro> but for my old card it was terrible
<ign0ramus> hellhound: if you're not using it at all, try removing it, restarting X, and see if your wireless speeds improve
<Odd-rationale> If I had a choice between a intel video driver and a nvidia one, which one would be a better choice to get?
<Creationist> Jucato: Hmm.. okay, I guess I'll just get it from nVidia then
<Odd-rationale> *video card
<terran4000> Odd-rationale: nvidia
<ign0ramus> odd-rationale: nvidia, by far... for now anyway
<hellhound> ign0ramus: to remove it I just do so with adapt manager?
<Jucato> Creationist: the newest nvidia driver is available in hardy. maybe it will be backported to gutsy or you can upgrade to hardy in a month
<ign0ramus> hellhound: yup.  or terminal... either way
<Odd-rationale> ok. thanks!
<ign0ramus> odd-rationale: even on windows, the comparable nvidia cards are outperforming ATI, and the fact that ATI drivers *suck* on Linux makes it a no-brainer
<Odd-rationale> ign0ramus: ati or intel?
<Pierro> yeah never again ati or amd for me
<ign0ramus> ati
<Pierro> next time its intel and nvidia
<ign0ramus> yeah, amd isn't much fun with linux either (currently)
<ign0ramus> the X64 support just doesn't cut it.
<Pierro> lol amd is selling their failing quadcore cpus as triple cores now
<nonewmsgs> i am all for amd/ati actually being competition but they seem to be more of lip service now.  open source 2d drivers.  wtf? they haven't opened the 3d which would be actually useful
<ign0ramus> i got a 'slightly used' Acer Extensa 5620 for <$400, and linux instantly recognized the intel chipset/PRO wireless, and the dual-core cpu. Easy!
<terran4000> o.O, root ... lol.
<nonewmsgs> ign0ramus, i have had wonderful luck with the *buntu and hardware.
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: yeah, i loved AMD when they were actually beating Intel, because they're cheaper and were cooler (temp-wise).  but right now, they are lagging
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: the only two things i had to manually do something about were the 1. HD Intel sound and 2. Integrated webcam
<ign0ramus> the sound involved adding a single line to a modules file - easy
<nonewmsgs> ign0ramus, now that i think about it I did replace all my wirelesscards, replace webcam, and replace videocard
<Pierro> i have had no luck with my blue tooth headset on Kubuntu i was able to pair and auth the device and connect but there wasnt any bluetooth audio device i could use in the Kubuntu audiomixer
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: and everything was auto-detect?
<nonewmsgs> yeah.  the videocard did work but not well with beryl and the webcam was very dark green instead of colors (both were very old)
<ign0ramus> and my webcam involved install the linux-uvc driver along with v4l and v4l2
<ign0ramus> also not too hard
<nonewmsgs> so i spent my money on hardware instead of the OS
<Pierro> the compiz stuff works very well for me with the ati open source drivers
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: the way it should be
<ign0ramus> pierro: i have a stupid integrated intel graphics that compiz seems to hate
<Pierro> ok i see
<Pierro> only thing that didnt run smoothly was kiba-dock
<Pierro> for me
<Pierro> couldnt get it to run properly
<Pierro> cpu jumped at 90 % :/
<Pierro> lol
<Pierro> but its useless eyecandy anyways :)
<Pierro> kiba-dock at least
<Pierro> someone should fix that kiba-dock
<Pierro> is it abandonware?
<Odd-rationale> is there any "mac-like" dock that works well with kde?
<nonewmsgs> the one issue i have had with kubuntu is i had a cute little widget but once my system went into powersave mode it wouldn't come back if that widget was on
<yakuzi> Odd-rationale: i thought AWN is something like that
<Pierro> yeah awn
<ign0ramus> pierro: you can try kdocker - not as snazzy, but essentially the same thing
<Odd-rationale> yakuzi: OK. I thought awn had some problems with kde? no?
<Pierro> i basically wanted to have kiba-dock cuz of all those cool youtube vids about it
<nonewmsgs> i'm not a big dockman
<Daisuke_Ido> looks cool, completely useless.
<yakuzi> Odd-rationale: i don't know, i never tried it
<ign0ramus> daisuke_ido: completely agree
<Odd-rationale> yakuzi: me neither!
<ign0ramus> especially once i found out about Alt+Space ;)
<Odd-rationale> probably someone already made a plasmoid dock...
<ign0ramus> i hate to say it, but eyecandy is much easier in GNOME, although it looks much better in KDE
<Pierro> lol
<ign0ramus> but i
<Pierro> the physics engine is what makes it so fun and pointless at the same time :)
<nonewmsgs> i want the gnome weather widget or something close to it on k
<ign0ramus> prefer to use my resources for real work
<firecrotch> work? what's that?
<Pierro> lol
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: then you want superkaramba + liquid weather
<yakuzi> things like maple :(
<Pierro> i keep minimizing windows to see the paper planes :)
<ign0ramus> work = downloading tons of stuff, playing games, chatting, etc
<ign0ramus> you know, work! :)
<Pierro> ign0ramus i cant play games on linux :(
<nonewmsgs> for work i use windows
<Pierro> only emulators work well
<firecrotch> Oh, *that* work!
<Pierro> stupid ati
<ign0ramus> pierro: what kind of games?  i have a Playstation emulater, SNES emulator, and there;s a bunch of games in Add-Remove...
<terran4000> Pierro: You can't? Which drivers are you using? the Open source ones?
<Pierro> can you install xen on Kubuntu?
<Pierro> ign0ramus i mean games via wine igno
<terran4000> Pierro: yes you can.
<Pierro> ign0ramus
<Pierro> wont work for me
<nonewmsgs> why are all the emulators easier in windows? really.  even snes9x and zsnes
<Pierro> anyways
<yakuzi> Pierro: at least you have a normal GPU, i have to do it with a silly intel GMA 945 without memory of it's own
<firecrotch> That reminds me, I should try to find my USB game pad
<Pierro> yeah yakuzi
<Pierro> you have a better cpu
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: because the windows ones all involve a GUI, whereas the linux ones are the engine with a gui thrown on at the last minute!
<Pierro> though :)
<nonewmsgs> microsoft makes nice gamepads.  they call them xbox things
<Pierro> i have amd
<Pierro> :(
<Pierro> lol
<Pierro> you can use your wiimote
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: if you were comfortable using the terminal to play the emulators, they're actually better on linux
<yakuzi> well i've an intel core solo T1350 (on my laptop that is, my desktop can't run linux due to some aid array crap...early sata motherboard)
<Pierro> someone needs to make a nice flashy arcade app for all the emulation in kde style
<rom> hi
<rom> I don't understand
<Pierro> hi rom where is ram?
<yakuzi> :p
<ign0ramus> pierro: kxmame
<yakuzi> ram has run away ;-)
<Pierro> lol
<Ukonpoika> Obey the rules: post only support-issues here, all offtopic to: #kubuntu-offtopic
<rom> I have a script sshfs-mount, which mount each of my mountpoints
<rom> if I run the script it works
<rom> but I made a link to this application on the desktop
<rom> and launched from the desktop
<rom> it doesn't work
<ign0ramus> rom: probably an invalid symlink
<rom> it's not a symlink
<ign0ramus> could you just put it in your .autostart folder?  or you only want it on-demand?
<rom> on the desktop : right clic, "link to an application"
<rom> no I want it on demand
<rom> I enabled "open in a terminal"
<rom> but doesn't work
<rom> while if I run MANUALLY in a terminal it works
<ign0ramus> rom: hmm.. are there any parameters you're specifying?  what about permissions?
<rom> no parameters
<rom> permission 755
<rom> in "properties of link to an application"
<rom> command : '/home/rom/sh/sshfs-mount'
<yakuzi> rom: did you put the commands in the textbox below he "run in terminal"? because if it is, you can try adding it in the textbox next to "command"
<rom> I put it in "command"
<ign0ramus> rom: instead of entering the path manually, have you browsed and clicked on your script?
<rom> yes
<rom> that's what I did
<firecrotch> OH MY GOD
<ign0ramus> ok, well that rules out any misspellings/typos
<firecrotch> I just finished installing Hardy-KDE4 on my laptop.  SOUND WORKS!!!
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: *golf clap*
<Odd-rationale> rom: is ~/sshfs-mount made executable?
<rom> yes of course
<rom> it works in a konsole
<ign0ramus> it would have to be
<Odd-rationale> rom: just making sure
<rom> -rwxr-xr-x 1 rom rom 198 2008-03-21 11:55 /home/rom/sh/sshfs-mount
<firecrotch> ign0ramus:  :)  Never got sound working because the drivers were broken in Gutsy and every other release
<rom> in fact when I launch it from the link on the desktop, it seems to work, but my folders are not mounted, while they are if I run it manually
<rom> launching the script
<rom> $ ~/sh/sshfs-mount
<Pierro> tomorrow i get No More Heroes for Wii i am excited but now i want to find out how to use the group+tab feature in beryl?
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: sweet dude
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: out of curiosity, what soundcard do you have?
<ign0ramus> rom: short of making it executable and having proper permissions, i don't see why it wouldn't work, but i think you've already arrived at that conclusion. :/
<firecrotch> ign0ramus: Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller
<rom> $ cat ~/sh/sshfs-mount
<rom> #!/bin/sh
<rom> sshfs -p5678 rom-desktop:/media/gnu /net/gnu
<rom> sshfs -p5678 rom-desktop:/media/tux /net/tux
<rom> (the content)
<firecrotch> it's an ICH7 Family audio card, which have never worked in *buntu properly
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: did you ever add your laptop's model as a parameter in .modules???
<firecrotch> ign0ramus: Yeah, I've previously tried just about EVERYTHING that could be done
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: well i'm glad hardy works for you.  i;ve seen some previews, but it didn't seem that much different... did you notice anything that sticks out (besides the sound, lol)?
<firecrotch> ign0ramus:  Not yet, I'm working on getting my wireless to work
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: broadcom card?
<terran4000> ign0ramus: don't know if it's just me, but 8.04 seems a bit more 'robust', crisp and a tee-bit faster.
<firecrotch> Actually not a broadcom
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: but it's not working?
<ign0ramus> terran4000: i'm going to wait for the official release, but it does seem promising!
<firecrotch> ign0ramus:  Nope, never has in the past either right out of the box.  Previously it's been just a matter of using ndiswrapper
<ign0ramus> ugh.
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: what kind of card is it?
<firecrotch> ign0ramus:  Can't do anything tonight really though since I have no way of connecting it to the internet
<rom> in fact the script is executed, but sshfs directories are not mounted
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: but.... you... are... on... the.... internet... ???
<rom> while if I run it manually
<rom> it works
<rom> ununderstandable
<ign0ramus> unpossible!
<firecrotch> ign0ramus: Different laptop :)
<rom> I added "echo" between each line, they are printed
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: no router?
<firecrotch> It's an Atheros AR242x
<rom> but ssh folders aren't mounted
<rom> :(
<firecrotch> ign0ramus:  Let's just say that I don't have physical access to the router, and I have no clue where the router is.
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: hahaha i gotcha ;)
 * ign0ramus goes to secure his wireless connection now
<firecrotch> ign0ramus:  Better use WPA ;)
<ign0ramus> business class
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: for educational purposes only, linux is beautiful in being able to sniff packets and such.  for educational purposes
<firecrotch> ign0ramus:  Oh yes, I've educated myself in that area
<ign0ramus> i don't want to get booted, but i've checked it out too, and some of the stuff is amazing.  that's the only time i hate having my own house with only one neighbor!
<nonewmsgs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Bush
<ign0ramus> nonewmsgs: ???
<firecrotch> Hmm... I'm actually not liking KDE4 all that much
<Odd-rationale> firecrotch: I'm staying with kde3 for a while...
<frank23> firecrotch: I don't find kde4 is 'ready' yet
<firecrotch> It looks great, but I don't like it for some reason.  Seems almost too... OSX-ish
<ign0ramus> firecrotch: lets not start a flamewar here.  oh wait, this isn't digg.com  we're cool ;)
<tuxwulf> How to reconfigure locales?
<tuxwulf> dpkg-reconfigure locales does not work, just generates a list
<ign0ramus> tuxwulf: kcontrol
<ign0ramus> tuxwulf: you're just trying to change your country/language/currency, etc, yes?
<yakuzi> do you guys have it that firefox crashes a lot? even if i have the newest version (2.0.0.13 i believe) it mostly crashes on a site from our country's official news-compagny :s
<yakuzi> *company
<ign0ramus> yakuzi: not too often *except* on flash sites.  if i'm viewing youtube, i have like 1:4 odds that it will crash and I have to force-exit
<ign0ramus> yakuzi: but that has to do with the flash plugin, not firefox itself
<yakuzi> well hat site has much video on it, but it evencrashes when not using the video-streams at all
<tuxwulf> ign0ramus: Eh no.. It is part of a more elaborate IME setup
<firecrotch> Hm... guess I ought to download the KDE3 version of Hardy now
<ign0ramus> tuxwulf: my mistake.  maybe someone else can help...
<frank23> yakuzi: I can check a website that crashes for you if you want. firefox hasn't crashed on me yet
<yakuzi> the site is www.deredactie.be
<yakuzi> but it doesn't crash always...more like 1:4 indeed :p
<tuxwulf> ign0ramus: Having a look anyway.. thanks!
<ign0ramus> yakuzi: what is that, belgium?
<yakuzi> yup
<yakuzi> dutch news-site
<ign0ramus> best beer in the world!
<yakuzi> :p
<ign0ramus> i just finished some leffe blonde
<yakuzi> well i almost don't drink alcohol...(and surely not beer)
<ign0ramus> yakuzi: what is "net een klein kind"?
<ign0ramus> yakuzi: the site seems to play nice with firefox so far, i've followed about a dozen links - no crash
<yakuzi> "just like a little child"
<frank23> yakuzi: belgians speak dutch, I thought it was mostly french and flammand (is flammand like dutch?)
<yakuzi> well in belgium you have 3 official languages: dutch (most people); french (second biggest amount) and german (only a few housends or so)
<ign0ramus> yakuzi: the only thing i see with the site is the amount of flash (tons!), but otherwise, it seems very compatible.
<yakuzi> flammand (flemmish?) is dutch but a little diferent than used in The Netherlands
<frank23> yakuzi: ok. flammand is the french name for it
<yakuzi> well the site works normally ok, but i get too mutch crashes to be coincident
<yakuzi> ;)
<ign0ramus> yakuzi: wow... your news show nudity? Sarkozy's wife was hot!
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ign0ramus> ... so yes, in my official kubuntu opinion, i do not see why the site would crash firefox.... ;)
<frank23> yakuzi: all I can suggest is try firefox with a fresh profile (no extensions)
<ign0ramus> ...or "firefox --safe-mode". same thing.
<yakuzi> well for me it does...and i can't place it why (maybe the amount of flash), i also use adblock extentions by the way
<ign0ramus> try safe mode
<ign0ramus> hellhound: any progress?
<hellhound> ok i just disabled knetwork manager and only using the wireless ssid and key in /etc/network/interfaces... and yet still the connection is very slow.... (currently have been waiting 20 minutes for the downloads in adept manager needed for updates
<rom> I replaced the command '/home/rom/sh/sshfs-mount' by sh -c '/home/rom/sh/sshfs
<rom> and it works
<rom> even by the desktop link
<rom> o_O
<hellhound> does anyone have any other ideas about my internet speed?
<xptical> hi all.  8.04 beta KDE4 user here.  can someone explain the "drivers" dialog box that pops up?  It pops at every boot and I click "enable" but the drivers continue to be disabled.  am I missing something?
<yakuzi> hellhound: what if you switch the router to an other channel? maybe you have interference with other wireless networks
<frank23> xptical: 8.04 chat is #ubuntu+1
<xptical> even for kubuntu?
<frank23> xptical: yeah
<xptical> thanks, frank
<hellhound> yakuzi: let me try that
<Odd-rationale> xptical: Are you talking about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/196520
<xptical> checking
<draik> Is there a way for me to remote into a winXP desktop if they do not have access to IE (it keeps crashing on him)
<sudobash> hahaha
<sudobash> draik... from ubuntu?
<xptical> Odd, no.  I have an ATI chipset on my laptop.  At the launch of KDE, it asks me to enable the drivers for the chipset.  I click "enable" and fglrx still does not activate.
<sudobash> VNC... RDP
<draik> sudobash: Yes.
<draik> I have Kubuntu and he has winXP
<Odd-rationale> xptical: oh. ok. dunno. sorry
<sudobash> fglrx is not what you need for compiz or beryl
<sudobash> i dont think
<xptical> fglrx is the accelerated driver for ATI
<draik> sudobash: RDP preferred
<BluesKaj> usually onboard
<sudobash> draik... VNC or KRDC
<sudobash> KRDC probably
<sudobash> is the best choice
<guilhermeblanco> Hi guys... I tried a fresh Kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop. it worked well. I tried then to make an apt-get upgrade and after downloading all packages, it throughs me this error: http://pastebin.com/d44f40530
<guilhermeblanco> Ah... 8.04 KDE 4
<BluesKaj> I've heard of successful compiz installs on elcheapo ati graphics, but not sure if all the eye candy wizbang effects work.
<guilhermeblanco> I had to translate the bug since it was a mix of portuguese and english in messages
<guilhermeblanco> s/bug/issue/
<hellhound> is there a way to reset my wireless card without having to reboot when I change channels in /etc/network/interfaces and the router?
<frank23> hellhound: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   should do it I think
<hellhound> frank23: yes that worked
<frank23> hellhound: great
<hellhound> and in fact my network soeed is now fixed after trying every channel... the last one was the best :)
<rom> in fact the problem wasn't to add "sh -c", but it doesn't work if I enable "execute in a terminal"
<guilhermeblanco> anyone can make an apt-get upgrade in 8.04 KDE4?
<Dr_willis> guilhermeblanco,  i just did a update/upgrade - and noticed a few kde4 related packages.
<Sukoshi> A quick question: How is the stability on Kubuntu 8.04 beta?
<guilhermeblanco> Dr_willis: It appears to me 180 packages to be updatable and 3 to be installed... but when I try to run it, after download I always get this: http://pastebin.com/d78643617
<guilhermeblanco> Sukoshi: install it and never upgrade packages... it's what I have
<Pierro> Excuse = Sukoshi
<guilhermeblanco> Sukoshi: also... do not try to enable Desktop effects... you'll experience your desktop become black and unrecoverable
<Sukoshi> Oh.
<guilhermeblanco> At least 8.04 Beta KDE 4
<guilhermeblanco> the one I'm trying now
<Sukoshi> Well, I wanted to try out some desktop effects (I come from a Fluxbox world), so maybe I should stick to Gutsy.
<guilhermeblanco> Sukoshi: yes... that's the best option
<sarlu|martalli> Dr_willis: does it do that evebn after a restart?
<MurielGodoi> HI all, After a apt-get upgrade kaffeine, I can't play videos and dvds anymore. How can I roll it back?
<MilitantPotato> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<guilhermeblanco> Dr_willis: I got my upgrade after rebooting the system
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. bye all.. good luck
<jenkinsj> Linux Kubuntu-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jenkinsj> Linux Kubuntu-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jenkinsj> Linux Kubuntu-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jenkinsj> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu-laptop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7500@2.20GHz at 2201 MHz (4387 bogomips), , RAM: 641/2025MB, 120 proc's, 13.50min up
<martalli|sarlu> jenkinsj: is trhere a command for producing that output, or is in in /proc?
<nosrednaekim> martalli|sarlu: /sysinfo
<jenkinsj> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu-laptop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7500@2.20GHz at 2201 MHz (4387 bogomips), , RAM: 669/2025MB, 122 proc's, 16.24min up
<nosrednaekim> nice CPU :)
<martalli|sarlu> nosrednaekim: lol could it be easier =)
<vincent> hello, everybody. I want to know how to configure scim with shell. thank you.
<vincent> hello, everybody. I want to know how to configure scim with shell. thank you.
<vincent> hello, everybody. I want to know how to configure scim with shell. thank you.
<MurielGodoi> HI all, I can't play videos and dvds anymore after an apt-get upgrade kaffeine. How can I roll it back?
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: hrm... search launchpad for that bug... I think there is a workaround on there
<nosrednaekim> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<MurielGodoi> nosrednaekim: There is a launchpad for kubuntu or it is the same launchpad that ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: same one
<MurielGodoi> nosrednaekim: I found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/196522. Therefore, there is no workarounds there... :(
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: hrm...
<nosrednaekim> not good
<MurielGodoi> nosrednaekim: Is there a way to force the kaffeine-xine install... I already tried apt-get -f install, but no success.
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: ah... disable the backports repository, and uninstall kaffeine.... then try reinstalling it
<MurielGodoi> nosrednaekim: Perfect! That solved my problem. Thanks a lot guy :)
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: great
<max_> ciao a tutti
<taninomax> ciao a tutti
<intelikey> where_is_me   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d59d316c6
<mot_> hi
<mot_> i installed libdvdread and libdvdnav and still can't play dvds in kaffeine
<mot_> it tells me that the source cannot be read
<mot_> what other packages am i missing?
<_2> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dennister> any accountants in here who've ever used sql-ledger??
<asobi> is there a kubuntu equivalent for hjsplit?
<jmichaelx> a while back, i upgraded kaffeine... and when that upgraded, it removed kaffeine-xine. i could play very few videos that way, so i used aptitude to downgrade to the previous version, and re-installed kaffeine-xine... but now, i can no longer play .avi files. any suggestions?
<leo_rockw> hello
<leo_rockw> i know #ubuntu+1 is the hardy channel. but i would like to know if anybody here is on hardy right now. i would like to get people to volunteer to try to reproduce a bug.
<leo_rockw> on hardy, whenever i push the media key on my keyboard kmilo crashes. if anyone is experiencing anything like it, please report it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/205534
<nitin_> hello
<leo_rockw> hello nitin o/
<nitin_> i was trying to set my nickname
<leo_rockw> nitin /nick newnickname
<nitin_> nitin /nick nniroula
<leo_rockw> nitin_: don't write your nickname first
<leo_rockw> nitin_: just /nick nniroula
<nniroula> thanks
<leo_rockw> nniroula: np
<nniroula> how do i connect to kubuntu-offtopic channel
<leo_rockw> nniroula: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<leo_rockw> nniroula: remember that google is your friend too
<TeslaTony> "Diamonds are a girls best friend, a dog is a boys best friend, and Google is a mans best friend"
<leo_rockw> TeslaTony: i told that to balmer and he punched me in the face...
<leo_rockw> ballmer, that is
<TeslaTony> Did he do a monkeydance on you afterwards?
<leo_rockw> TeslaTony: he said "developers" * 3
<TeslaTony> Groovy...
<TeslaTony> In other news, I was told "/etc/init.d/network restart" would restart my network connection, but the command coughs back a "directory not found" message
<leo_rockw> TeslaTony: it doesn't even tell you which directory it is it can't find?
<TeslaTony> "bash: /etc/init.d/network: No such file or directory"
<TeslaTony> Nevermind
<TeslaTony> Debian-based OS's use bash: /etc/init.d/networkING
<leo_rockw> TeslaTony: use tab for autocompletion
<TeslaTony> Never knew the shell had an autocomplete function...
<leo_rockw> TeslaTony: that changes __everything__ (i try to autocomplete my thoughts in irc now lol)
<funda> what's the easiest way to switch from 32-bit to 64-bit using the same partition? can i use the install disk to install to the existing partition, or can i tell apt to somehow get 64-bit binaries and switch to a 64-bit kernel...
<Daisuke_Laptop> you have to reinstall
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's no other way to do it
<Daisuke_Laptop> you can use the same partition, but it will be formatted, so back up what you need
<Daisuke_Laptop> and if you're using less than 4gb ram, stick with 43-bit anyway
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless you really hate flash and java, of course.
<funda> will it be formatted? can't it just overwrite stuff whatever it needs on the existing partition?
<TeslaTony> funda: too much needs to be replaced to do it piecemeal
<funda> i had 2gb, now i have 8gb
<funda> of ram
<funda> i'm going to backup my home, but i've spent a lot of time configuring apache, mythtv, ejabberd, etc.. that i want to keep
<leo_rockw> funda: if you have your ~ in a different partition it eases the pain.
<leo_rockw> funda: if you didn't do that the first time, put your home in a different partition this time
<funda> it is on a different partition, but the apache configuration is all in /etc
<funda> will the installer format the partition? i can tell it not to right?
<funda> that is all i need
<leo_rockw> funda: yeah, but you can backup /etc/apache2 in your home
<leo_rockw> funda: i'm not 100% sure, but i think it shouldn't touch your home
<ubuntu> hello everybody
<ubuntu> i had one question
<ubuntu> how to install oracle 10g on kubuntu
<jmichaelx> a while back, i upgraded kaffeine... and when that upgraded, it removed kaffeine-xine. i could play very few videos that way, so i used aptitude to downgrade to the previous version, and re-installed kaffeine-xine... but now, i can no longer play .avi files. any suggestions?
<jmichaelx> this room is not as active as it used to be
<hydrogen_> amazing how that happens at 1:20 in the morning
<ubuntu> hello
<artfullylost> blue720
<artfullylost> ****
<Erickj92> what is the package name for GNOME dock?
<mkquist> Erickj92: id say u might wanna ask in #ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no gnome dock
<Daisuke_Ido> you may be talking about avant window navigator
<Daisuke_Ido> which isn't in default repos
<ere4si> open adept and do a search for   dock   there are a few Erickj92
<_maw> I just installed kubuntu 7.10 and everything in the system menu looks like "_: Entries in K-menu: "
<_maw> anyone seen this before?
<_maw> the livecd didnt have that issue
<ere4si> nope - never seen that ^|^
<_maw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/135084
<Jucato>  _maw: I recall that as an old bug. try updating your system
<_maw> this is the same problem
<_maw> ya Jucato it seems to be according to that article
<_maw> well.... I ran the adept updater and it crashed half way through and I couldnt boot the system anymore
<_maw> I just completed a fresh install and am updating now..
<Jucato> :/
<Erickj92> Daisuke_Ido, are you sure there is no gnome dock?
<Daisuke_Ido> there's avant window navigator, which is probably what you're thinking of
<Erickj92> no
<Jucato> Erickj92: official GNOME dock? no. it only has panels
<Erickj92> hrm
<Erickj92> im reading this guide and they speak of the gnome dock. i would use AWN, but the package im getting from who knows where apears to be broke
<Jucato> GNOME doesn't come with a OS X-type dock by default. it only comes w/ 2 panels (top and bottom)
<Jucato> what guide?
<Erickj92> http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<Erickj92> a little ways down
<Daisuke_Ido> Gnome-dock (which is actually a techology demo)
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't exist
<Erickj92> ahhh
<Erickj92> how do i get AWN to work?
<_maw> Erickj92: are you looking for the bling of the apple desktops?
<Erickj92> right now launchers to add to it, and there is a white like coming out of it
<Daisuke_Ido> my first instinct is to say "get a mac"
<Erickj92> _maw, would like to duplicate it
<_maw> check out compiz-fusion
<_maw> or compiz
<Jucato> !awn
<Erickj92> i havei t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> nope, no info :P
<Erickj92> i have compiz
<_maw> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_maw> there you go :P
<_maw> I just had to running on freeBSD7.0
<Daisuke_Ido> https://launchpad.net/awn/+packages
<Erickj92> i need a good dock though
<_maw> but formated to try kubuntu
<Erickj92> ahh thanks Daisuke_Ido
<Erickj92> _maw, i have the GNOME desktop installed
<_maw> o... maybe you should try #ubuntu then :P
 * Jucato had a funny experience with Ubuntu today :P
<_maw> o?
<Erickj92> _maw, you seem to have a problem with me being in here?
<Erickj92> i do run Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> _maw, i use gnome too.  i come here for the people :)
<Jucato> aw...
 * Jucato is flattened
<Jucato> er.. flattered
<_maw> lol no Erickj92
<Daisuke_Ido> you calling me fat?
<Jucato> Erickj92: no problem with you beomg here. the problem is when you ask about Ubuntu/GNOME stuff...
<Jucato> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> that and most problems i run into aren't DE-specific, so i can ask either place :)
<_maw> I only mentioned that as that channel might be more familiar as they use gnome
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: how should I know!!
<Erickj92> _maw, truth is i cant get in because of my connection :/
<Daisuke_Ido> you just said i flattened you! :D
<dek> a friend of mine has just installed Ubuntu, and when executing pppoeconf command to configure his ADSL (which works fine from Windows on the same PC) he gets the following message: "Sorry, I scanned 1 interface(s), but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not erspond. Please check the network card and modem cables.". Any idea?
<_maw> your connection stops you from typing /j #ubuntu ?
<Erickj92> _maw, its with my router
<Erickj92> that DCC thing?
<Jucato> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Daisuke_Ido> wha... huh?
<Jucato> dek: ^^^^
<_maw> Jucato: 99% done downloading updates... installing now
<_maw> well "preparing"
<Jucato> _maw: have fun. it's quite a lot
<_maw> I dont care if it takes all night
 * Jucato slept through it
<_maw> just dont know why it crash and burned
<Jucato> nah not that long :)
<Jucato> adept is like that sometimes
<Jucato> ok most of the time :)
<_maw> I see
<_maw> should I use a more low level tool?
<_maw> aptitude maybe?
<Daisuke_Ido> synaptic
<Jucato> your choice. you can even use... Synaptic :)
<Jucato> or kpackage.. whatever floats your boat
<_maw> ok I will keep that in mind
<dek> Jucato: my friend seems to get the error in step 1 of the DSL config guide
<_maw> adept was the program telling me to do 180 updates
<_maw> so I clicked "go"
<_maw> weeeeeeee
<Daisuke_Ido> if you require a gui, avoid the satanic mess of fallen souls that is adept.
<Jucato> dek: hm... I'm a bit rusty on my PPPoE... sorry
<_maw> if I didnt want a gui I would run freebsd :|
<Jucato> (I was lucky enough that it just worked)
<Jucato> eddieftw!!!
<dek> ok :P
<Justin1990> hey leute
<Justin1990> ich hab übelst das problem...
<Jucato> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Jucato> !de | Justin1990
<ubotu> Justin1990: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Justin1990> whoops sry thought this was german
<Jucato> stupid enter key :P
<eddieftw> hi Jucato :p
<eddieftw> up all night writing a paper, i figure i might try to be helpful tonight and pop in here
<Jucato> good :)
 * Jucato wishes eddieftw had more all-nighter papers then :)
<_maw> can you write me a script that logically copies oracle archive logs to a standby server and then applies them? Of course with amazing error checking too
<_maw> ah ha!
<_maw> it broke again
<Jucato> maybe #oracle ?
<_maw> Jucato: I can do the script :P
<_maw> I was kidding he said he wanted to be helpful
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok heheh
<_maw> "there was an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"
<_maw> on libqt3-mt... (can't see rest of it)
<Jucato> time to use apt or aptitude :)
<eddieftw> i dont even know where to start with that one...
<_maw> in the gui what options are there?
<Erickj92> so no one can help me with the issues of AWN not working with launchers, and there being a white like juting from it?
<Jucato> _maw: options for what?
<Jucato> Erickj92: not unless you find a fellow AWN user in here... I'd have to say, no
<_maw> sorry, I meant before I run "aptitude" from shell
<_maw> is there another gui program I can try?
<_maw> or is adept it?
<Jucato> Syanptic or KPackage
<Erickj92> Jucato, is that also for the #ubuntu channel?
<Jucato> probably Synaptic
<_maw> where can I find the launcher for that?
<Jucato> Erickj92: not sure. there is probably a greater probability of finding an AWN user in there than in here
<Erickj92> i see
<Jucato> _maw: you have to install it first :)
<Jucato> _maw: but if you want to get through your updates *now*: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_maw> I went into aptitude and hit "u"
<_maw> seems to be doing the same thing?
<Jucato> maybe
<Jucato> not familiar with aptitude's text-based interface
<_maw> k
<_maw> I will just poke around
<_maw> just curious, when I think I am done is there a way to check the integrity of all packages and the system?
<_maw> other then dmesg and /var/log/messages
<Jucato> it's done automatically by APT afaik
<_maw> ok
<Sukoshi> A question: Can cfdisk in the Kubuntu live CD be used to resize Vista's partition safely?
<firecrotch> Sukoshi: Nope
<eddieftw> depends on the problem with vista
<eddieftw> just to resize? you can use a partition manager to resize. if there are not other issues with the ntfs, afaik
<firecrotch> eddieftw:  Not with the new version of NTFS in Vista
<eddieftw> oh really?! maybe that's why ive been having trouble when people want help with that OS'
<Sukoshi> Ah, so I was suspecting.
<Sukoshi> So I'm limited to Vista's 1/2 HDD resize limit?
<firecrotch> Sukoshi:  I wasnt aware that there was such a restriction in vista
<Sukoshi> firecrotch: Oh, that's the saying I've been hearing crop up over the forum posts I've been reading.
<Sukoshi> But I guess if there's no other choice, Vista's partition manager it is.
<firecrotch> if I recall correctly, I was able to make it any size I wanted
<_maw> man, when adept fails it really owns the OS
<_maw> the boot loader is gone and I cant even get to the OS
<emilsedgh> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> _maw: that shouldn't affect the os though
<Jucato> at least not directly..
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i really cant wait for KDE4 version of adept...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: you can help test it. I think mornfall would be interested :)
<Jucato> (depending on his mood I guess...)
<emilsedgh> ok, i will test it soon
<_maw> ugh, the package managers think everything is updated, but infact the process never completed before
<Jucato> _maw: see the tip from ubotu
<_maw> kk
<tomahasamoot> I've just installed Kubuntu 8.10 alt amd64... apt-get update isn't working, and adept manager isn't working
<_maw> that didnt help, it thinks all packages are up to date
<_maw> o well
<_maw> I will figure it out, thanks though
<tomahasamoot> x is also messed up, there's no real driver for nVidia, and the fake one crashes on logout
<tomahasamoot> w/out apt, I can't even install firefox!
<_maw> sure you can... compile it :)
<tomahasamoot> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another sourceE: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<tomahasamoot> I'd rather not get into compiling stuff that doesn't need to be compiled... I'd rather get apt working
<tomahasamoot> apt-get update is starting to work now
<Jucato> _maw: why do you think packages are *not* up to date? (after running those commands)
<firecrotch> What stupid setting is it in Compiz that doesn't allow me to change certain options in ccsm ?
<firecrotch> or in KDE
<firecrotch> I'm talking about the settings that are in blue text instead of normal text.
<Jucato> #compiz-fusion perhaps?
<tomahasamoot> why don't they learn from the bug reports?  8.04 has the same bug that was reported in 7.10--and that I reported a fix for!
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> link?
<tomahasamoot> give me a min.
<tomahasamoot> this bug goes back to "feisty" (whatever that means?--what's wrong w/ version numbers)  and it's still not fixed... here's the link:
<tomahasamoot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/86666
<Jucato> feisty is 7.04
<tomahasamoot> Jucato:  I see, thanks... started using kubuntu at 7.10, so I don't know older names
<Jucato> wow long report..
<Jucato> hm... I'm not sure but maybe #ubuntu-devel people will be more knowledgeable about this, since it's a USplash bug
<tomahasamoot> my entry is near the bottom, some others have reported that my fix worked for them as well
<nick_> how i put my hotmail mail in kmail ?
<emilsedgh> nick_: hotmail gives pop3 or imap service?
<Sir_Corgi> If you pay.
<nick_> pop3 i think not sure
<Sir_Corgi> They do, but it's no longer free.
<Sir_Corgi> It used to be.
<Sir_Corgi> Same thing with Yahoo!.
<nick_> because i wanna know when i got message in hotmail whit kubuntu
<nick_> with
<nick_> how can i do ?
<Sir_Corgi> Can't you just use Firefox or Konquerer?
<nick_> konqueror
<nick_> maybe dunnio
<joao> joao
<tomahasamoot> gmail gives pop3 and imap for free
<joao> joao
<nick_> o so i can use gmail ?
<tomahasamoot> ... it also doesn't plaster ads on your messages
<tomahasamoot> nick_: yes, I use gmail, it works w/ kontact, and firefox
<xptical> anyone gotten a Creative Xi-Fi to work?
<tomahasamoot> ...but not knoq.
<tomahasamoot> xptical: last I heard was a no-go
<xptical> kk
<tomahasamoot> xptical: they said we're coming out w/ a driver... a couple years ago, still waiting--last I heard, but you can always check their website... maybe it's come?
<reldruh> hello. I'm trying to compile the domino window decoration and and I get an error during the configure step. It keeps saying "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" I tried installing libx11-dev, but it still says the same thing, can anybody tell me what the right pacakge is to install?
<xptical> anyone else hate KDE4?
<xptical> like having to click shutdown twice?
<reldruh> xptical: I love it. There are some annoying quirks like that, but I start to get annoyed at KDE3 now 'cause of stuff it doesn't have that 4 does
<xptical> such as?
<reldruh> get hot new stuff being used everywhere
<reldruh> I can download color schemes so easily now
<xptical> that's kinda cool
<reldruh> how great my panel looks
<reldruh> again, with get hot new stuff
 * jussi01 points out kde4 discussion is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<reldruh> I downloaded slim-glow
<Darkrift2> <Darkrift2> anyone know how to install a kdm theme that has a conf.xml, 2 .desktop files and an image?
<Darkrift2> <Darkrift2> the kdm theme install is looking for some other type of file that didnt come with the theme i guess
<xptical> dumb question:  how do I install a DEB file?  It's dpkg -i right?
<Darkrift2> yes
<jussi01> xptical: yes, or double click
<tomahasamoot> xptical: I've also had trouble w/ kde4... it's never worked for me
<reldruh> are you guys using the packages or compiling it?
<xptical> double click?  Linux is too easy now
<jussi01> :)
<Darkrift2> kde4 didnt go to well with me
<Darkrift2> i ditched it for kde3 again
<xptical> I even have 3d acceleration without having to rebuild my kernel
<jussi01> Ok, please! Kde4 discussion in #kubuntu-kde4 Thanks!
<tomahasamoot> what happened to the nVidia drivers?  They don't seem to be in 8.04 anymore
<Darkrift2> erm
<Sir_Corgi> You tell 'em, Jussi!
<Darkrift2> there wasnt discussion, just agreement
<Sir_Corgi> lol
<xptical> alrighty, rebooting to check if my XiFi works...
<xptical> I have sound now!
<jussi01> !yay | xptical
<ubotu> xptical: Glad you made it! :-)
<xptical> still no kmix.  KDE sounds are still a no-go
<jussi01> xptical: which sound card?
<xptical> hold that...KDE sounds work.  Just no KMIX
<xptical> Xi-Fi
<jussi01> xptical: tried starting kmix?
<xptical> I clicked the icon.
<jussi01> can you show me the lspci entry for your card?
<tomahasamoot> xptical: how did you get it to work?  OSS?
<xptical> 01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<xptical>         Subsystem: Creative Labs Unknown device 0031
<xptical>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23
<xptical>         I/O ports at df00 [size=32]
<xptical>         Memory at dfc00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]
<xptical>         Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]
<xptical>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<xptical> yes
<xptical> OSS driver
<Jucato> !paste | xptical
<ubotu> xptical: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xptical> sorry
<xptical> brb
<xptical> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61329/
<xptical> Try that
<tomahasamoot> ubotu: please don't flood the channel with don't flood the channel messages ;-)
<Jucato> tomahasamoot: hm?
<tomahasamoot> Jucato: I'm just teasing
<Jucato> you're lucky that didn't go into the -ops channel... then you would have looked very amusing :)
<xptical> To get it to work, I ran this:
<xptical> sudo apt-get install build-essential libesd0 esound oss-compat
<tomahasamoot> what's the -ops channel?
<xptical> and then installed the DEB from here:
<xptical> http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<xptical> So I guess i'm doing the OSS thing now
<tomahasamoot> that's good, I've heard that OSS is better than ALSA, but in the past some of it wasn't open source... so ALSA won by deflaut
<xptical> damned hippies...
<xptical> :)
<xptical> funny...glxgears is missing
<xptical> figured it'd install with the nvidia drivers
<tomahasamoot> OSS is easy to change the sound card too, just re-link /dev/sound(?)
<tomahasamoot> snd?
<tuxwulf> Is there a place I can see which fonts I have installed?
<nick_> where i can find c ++
<Jucato> nick_: install "build-essentials" package
<Jucato> tuxwulf: System Settings -> Appearance -> Font Installer or fonts:/ in Konqueror
<nick_> Jucato: where ?
<Jucato> nick_: from Adept Manager or using apt-get
<Darkrift2> nick_,  sudo apt-get install build-essentials (it might not have an s at the end)
<Jucato> er.. sorry. no 's'
<Jucato> it's "build-essential"
<Darkrift2> i always get it wrong
<nick_> ok good
<Jucato> I got it wrong now :(
<devilsadvocate_> erm, how can i uninstall kde4 ? O:)
<xptical> with kubuntu 8.04, what is the best choice of a pretty desktop?  Compiz?
<Darkrift2> i always use an s, and hwne it fails i try without and tell myself "next time remember, NO S" but i never remember
<xptical> or Beryl?
<Darkrift2> erm
<Jucato> devilsadvocate_: #kubuntu-kde4 please (but as a clue, just remove the kde4 packages)
<Darkrift2> didnt they merge?
<xptical> i think so
<Jucato> xptical: Beryl basically doesn't exist anymore as Beryl
<Jucato> !compiz | xptical
<ubotu> xptical: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Darkrift2> i liked it, but it got old.... stuck with plain old kde after a while
<Darkrift2> was cool to show off to friends though
<Darkrift2> "whoa, your window just flopped and wobbled" lol
<devilsadvocate_> wrting fire on the sceen is fun too :D
<Darkrift2> lol
<tuxwulf> Jucato: Thanks...
<xptical> is there a shortcut to launch a terminal?
<Darkrift2> the one thing i DID like was the cube
<tomahasamoot> Darkrift2: yea, same here... it's cool, but there's already enough things to go wrong w/out adding another layer of bugs on top
<Darkrift2> xptical, make one :)
<xptical> yeah
<xptical> i guess so
<devilsadvocate_> xptical, look at yakuake
<Darkrift2> i just set win+e to open dolphin (yes, long time windows user)
<xptical> too easy
<xptical> now, why didn't glxgears install when I enabled the nvidia card?
<Darkrift2> i wish i could figure out how to set win+r to open the run dialog :S
<xptical> isn't that alt+f2?
<devilsadvocate_> xptical, i think glxgears is in a serpate package .. some -tools
<Jucato> Darkrift2: change it :)
<Darkrift2> yes but im used to certain shortcuts, so win+r is always what i try first
<Darkrift2> how?
<Darkrift2> run isint in the menu
<Jucato> devilsadvocate_, xptical: mesa-tools or something
<asobi> is there a way to have kaffeine default to playlist instead of "home" upon start?
<Darkrift2> thats how i edited the dolphin one :S
<Jucato> Darkrift2: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<xptical> yep.  mesa-utils
<xptical> why is compiz installing a bunch of gnome crap?
<Jucato> xptical: not gnome crap, but most probably gtk stuff
<xptical> we should take off and nuke gnome from orbit.  it's the only way to be sure
<Jucato> although I won't be surprised if some gnomelibs would be there too... Compiz was heavily GTK-leaning...
<Darkrift2> nice, ty Jucato
<asobi> is there a way to have kaffeine default to playlist instead of "home" upon start?
<xptical> crap...I need Flash.
<jussi01> !flash | xptical
<ubotu> xptical: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xptical> lemme guess:  apt-get install flash?
<jussi01> xptical: flashplugin-nonfree
<emilsedgh> anyone knows the status of gnash? is knash ported to kde4?
<eddieftw> !gnash | eddieftw
<Darkrift2> hrmmm
<Darkrift2> i just installed flash, but its telling me i either dont have it installed or i have an old version installed :S
<Darkrift2> used the website from above to install
<TeslaTony> Do you have 64 bit Ubuntu or 32 bit?
<Darkrift2> 32
<Darkrift2> lemme try a restart of firefox again
<TeslaTony> You might also look at uninstalling/reinstalling through Synaptic
<Darkrift2> works
<Darkrift2> ok, how do i add something to auto run when x starts?
<xptical> sorry about that.  needed to restart to get it to work
<Darkrift2> damn, i forgot i still dont have working sound
<xptical> and, guess what?  no sound in flash in firefox
<Darkrift2> heh
<jussi01> xptical: yeah, there is a way to fix that, hrmm, Just wish I could remember it.
<xptical> be back in a bit
<devilsadvocate_> jussi01, flash 9?
<kuil> hi all.. anybody here using hardy with an intel/i810 card?
<jussi01> kuil: hardy support in #ubuntu+1 :)
<kuil> so I need another channel? thx
<jussi01> !autostart | tuxwulf
<ubotu> tuxwulf: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<kaminix> Hi, I'm looking for the debuging files in order to send in a konqueror bug-report, which ones do I need?
<kaminix> nevermind, found it.
<benjamin> fg
<eddieftw> well, it seems to have gotten more quiet in here...
<Jucato> good sign. no one has problems :)
<Jucato> more time for me to dilly dally and drool
<eddieftw> give it a month. this place is going to EXPLODE
<eddieftw> Jucato: up all night reading and writing papers i tell you. can't wait until schools offer a degree in kubuntu...
<Jucato> or Linux in general :)
<Sir_Corgi> Umm.... yeah.... I started up Kubuntu and it flipped me off, and then it exploded and killed a cat I don't own.
<Sir_Corgi> Any help?
<eddieftw> Sir_Corgi: it's pronounced Vi-sta
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: sorry. you'll have to buy a new cat on your own :)
<Sir_Corgi> Aww, shucks.
<Sir_Corgi> Eddie's response was funnier.
<Sir_Corgi> Sorry. :p
<eddieftw> Jucato will give you a cat
<Sir_Corgi> Thanks... but no thanks.
<Jucato> I don't even own one myself
<Sir_Corgi> I was actually happy when the flaming laptop took out the feline.
<Sir_Corgi> It was quite a sight.
<Sir_Corgi> I might actually... download an episode of Monk... from... Amazon.com
<riadh> hi
<eddieftw> hi riadh
<riadh> i m new eddi
<trytryry> bI
<trytryry> Есть здесь кто-нибудь кто по русски говорит?
<trytryry> Нужна помощь
<lxuser> hi
<trytryry> hi
<trytryry> You speak russian?
<Sir_Corgi> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<trytryry> oO
<lxuser> which package do i need to install to ge kernel that supports 6Gb of memory on 32bit kubuntu 7.10
<lxuser> s/ge/get
<trytryry> А у сайта есть irc?
<riadh> alllo eddiefth
<llutz> lxuser: you'll need a 64bit-system
<Sir_Corgi> Да.  Click on #ubuntu-ru
<lxuser> shit
<eddieftw> yup im here, just reading a book riadh
<riadh> you can cam in private
<wolfspfote> hi there...I have a serious problem with my sound on kubuntu
<trytryry> Какой еще клик?lol У меня Opera AC как зайти на  их irc
<wolfspfote> I have a realtek onboard chipset which runs fine
<wolfspfote> but I also have a Creative Audigy 2 ZS platinum pro (with breakout box)
<trytryry> ауу
<wolfspfote> the creative wont load on system startup
<wolfspfote> its even not listed if I do a lspci
<Sir_Corgi> Trytrytry: извените, пожалуйста, я не говорю по-русски очень хорошо
<eddieftw> wolfspfote: asfarasiknow the creative isnt supported very well under ubuntu or linux in general
<wolfspfote> ohh sorry....ok its listed when I do a lspci
<Sir_Corgi> Trytrytry:  клик на #ubuntu-ru это irc
<eddieftw> i could be wrong, i haven't slep in quite a while
<wolfspfote> ohh, I specially bought the audigy 2 zs because it should run out of the box
<riadh> alllo eddieftw you can come in private???
<wolfspfote> the interesting thing is I hat ubuntu installed for a while and it was running fine
<eddieftw> wolfspfote: :/ im not sure. again, i haven't slept in a while
<Sir_Corgi> #ubuntu-ru  это irc для людей, которие говорят по-русски
<trytryry> Бля Я первый раз использую irc
<wolfspfote> but now I am running kubuntu...and at first it worked properly...but since two weeks it only starts up every third boot sometimes I need more or less
<Sir_Corgi> Damn.  I don't know the verb for "to click"
<trytryry> Она в списке комнат есть?
<Sir_Corgi> Да, я думаю.
<LilSarge> english
<Sir_Corgi> Я не знаю если я говорю правилно, но нажайте (sp?) на #ubuntu-ru
<Sir_Corgi> They don't speak english.  I'm trying to direct them to the right room.
<LilSarge> aight
<Sir_Corgi> Appearently, they don't know how to use irc
<trytryry> Тваю...
<trytryry> #ubuntu-ru
<trytryry> Она даже некак неподсвечиваетться
<trytryry> Как на нее нажать? lol
<wolfspfote> trytryry: -----> #ubuntu-ru
<wolfspfote> =)
<trytryry> Смешно
<riadh> hi
<pag> trytryry, type /join #ubuntu-ru
<Sir_Corgi> He/she doesn't know what to do.
<trytryry> I use Opera AC
<trytryry> lol
<Sir_Corgi> They are in Opera AC and don't know how to use IRC.
<trytryry>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<trytryry>  type /join #ubuntu-ru
<trytryry> =(
<Sir_Corgi> минуточку, пожалуйста
<lg188> hello my belkin wirreless G desktop card is not working on my kubuntu
<lg188> dapper
<lg188> los gehen !
<wolfspfote> присоединяться к правильному каналу: двойной щелчок #ubuntu-ru
<trytryry> Все я нашел комнату
<lg188> !ru | wolfspfote
<ubotu> wolfspfote: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<trytryry> В Опере не подсвечиваеться
<trytryry> bb америкосы
<lg188> !ru | trytryry
<ubotu> trytryry: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sir_Corgi> Трудно помочь вам, потому что я говорю по-русски очень плохо (Я американец), и я не знаю как изпользовать Opera AC.
<lg188> wtf ur al talking rusian ???
<trytryry> lol
<trytryry> secret
<Sir_Corgi> lg188:  I am trying to help him/her.  They speak Russian, and I am trying to direct them to the RUssian help room.
<wolfspfote> lg188: I dont want to get russian help...actually I try to help =)
<Sir_Corgi> But they use Opera AC.
<lg188> ahhh
<Sir_Corgi> I am trying my best to help them with my limited Russian skills to get them where they need to go.
<lg188> kk i  tought my client was getting wierd
<lg188> kk
<Sir_Corgi> And apparently Opera AC is a Russian program.
<Sir_Corgi> Aw.
<Sir_Corgi> They left.
<lg188> kk
<lg188> need help also
<lg188> wirrles g desktop card is nto working
<Sir_Corgi> Dang it.  I hope they get where they need to go.
<lg188> ^^
<lg188> but i my inet is not working >:|
<bentob0x> what can I use to fax something on KDE?
<lg188> 0.o
<lg188> do you have dualboot ?
<wolfspfote> lg188: what card do you have?
<kmaxtor> hello
<lg188> belkin wireless G Desktop Card
<kmaxtor> linux kubuntu can to do broadcast via live streaming>
<lg188> wolfspfote: belkin wireless G Desktop Card
<wolfspfote> Belkin Wireless G Desktop Card F5D7000 ?
<kmaxtor> video live streaming?
<lg188> wolfspfote: F5D7000df
<lg188> wolfspfote: any idea what could be the problem ??
<wolfspfote> hmm...google says it has a broadcom chipset and madwifi says that the "F5D7000" has a ralink
<wolfspfote> the F5D7000df isnt listed within madwifi
<star> hi
<lg188> madwifi ?
<star> what about it
<wolfspfote> if you have the ralink version...you should get it to work with using iwconfig and iwpriv commands....I had that one on my laptop...
<wolfspfote> if oyu have the broadcom version...it should work
<star> anyone knows whats going on with automatix2
<lg188> wolfspfote: broad com let me look
<wolfspfote> I found no issues with the broadcom chipset on google
<lg188> now i see class 2 equipment that is not ggood
<lg188> good*
<wolfspfote> lg188: try typing "lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation"
<star> is 8.04 shipt off with kde4
<lg188> wolfspfote:  give me time
<star> in its final release i mean
<wolfspfote> star: you can choose....they release two version
<wolfspfote> one with kde4 and without LTS
<kmaxtor> 8.04 is available now?
<star> ok ,then 3.5 will have LTS
<kmaxtor> what i can do to avail copy 8.04
<wolfspfote> and one with kde 3 and LTS....thats the way I understood it
<wolfspfote> kmaxtor: download a daily snapshot of it ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> The KDE3 version is supported for 18 months iirc
<wolfspfote> xRaich[o]2x: yeah..thats LTS isnt it?
<lg188> wolfspfote: did that non response
<star> its because there have been all this noise from the kde-team about kde4
<kmaxtor> give link to update kde 3 to 4
<xRaich[o]2x> wolfspfote: Not sure, wasn't that a longer?
<xRaich[o]2x> -a
<wolfspfote> kmaxtor: you can install both desktops on one machine
<star> something about it should replace 3.8
<wolfspfote> but I would prefer kde3 since kde4 isnt stable enough....maybe kde4.1 will be
<lg188> wolfspfote: try surfing ^^
<kmaxtor> please give repositories to update my kde
<wolfspfote> lg188: try to google a bit around....I have to go back to work now...maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear will help you
<wolfspfote> kmaxtor: they should be in the unstable repos....within your sources.list ...just uncomment it
<wolfspfote> but got to go now
<wolfspfote> see ya
<xRaich[o]2x> wolfspfote: I think you are right, Dapper seems so long ago but it's actually about 18 months by now ^^
<MasseR> I'm trying to suspend with pm-suspend, but when I try to resume, i only get fans back on
<lg188> wolfspfote: kk thnx
<MasseR> The harddisk blimps and then stops
<star> how do i play dvd in 8.04
<MasseR>  /var/log/messages doesn't get any data
<star> i cant seem to find libcvv
<lg188> any boddy now some help ?
<star> anyone
<kmaxtor> please give kde update in enabled to update my kde 3 to 4
<mohi> hi all :)
<mohi> does anybody here know/have a nice intruduction presentation about kubuntu hardi?
<mohi> s/hardi/Hardy
<Dr_willis> not notic4ed any mohi . i imagine the various ubuntu news sites will be having some reviews soon.
<Jucato> mohi: see the various announcement for the Hardy pre-releases in kubuntu.org
<Jucato> that's probably as close as you can get to a presentation
<mohi> Jucato, Dr_willis: ok. tanx. We'll have a release party here in Iran and I wanted to see if there is any similar presentation to get some help from.
<mohi> I'll search the wiki and kubuntu.org for it :)
<jpatrick> mohi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<mohi> jpatrick: thanks :) sure.
<MasseR> I'm trying to suspend with pm-suspend, but when I try to resume the system hangs up immediately
<Sir_Corgi> Agh!  Intimidating foreign symbols!
<lg188> hello back
<lg188> any bode ca, help me with my inet ?
<taninomax> eiii non ce nessuno?
<taninomax> sara ma io non ho capito un tubo di questa chat
<jpatrick> !it | taninomax
<ubotu> taninomax: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<taninomax> ok grazie
<Sir_Corgi> I wish it would have been that easy when that Russian guy came in.
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: give him !ru
<Sir_Corgi> It wasn't that simple.
<Sir_Corgi> He didn't know how to use IRC.
<Sir_Corgi> And he was using Opera AC.
<Sir_Corgi> It was only a coincidence that I'm studying Russian right now.
<taninomax> non so come si fa a cambiare chat
<Sir_Corgi> I tried to help him, but alas, I couldn't.  :(
<Jucato> eeek...
<Sir_Corgi> I didn't know the verb for "to click"
<Sir_Corgi> But it didn't matter, because he was on Opera AC, which I guess is a completely different taco.
<Sir_Corgi> It was good Russian practice, though. :)
<lg188> hello need help with my Belkin  Wireless G Desktop Card
 * lg188 needs cookie and help
<Dr_willis> I just FINIALLY got wireless working on my laptop - in hardy. :) heh
<Sir_Corgi> Congratulations
<lg188> anybody now can help ?
<nomopofomo> What's your question?
<jpatrick> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lg188> ty
<lg188> jpatrick: the hardware is not detected
<nomopofomo> Does flash work in the latest version of Konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> nomopofomo: works for me
<jpatrick> !madwifi | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jpatrick> arg
<nomopofomo> nosrednaekim: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<nomopofomo> nosrednaekim: and where did you get the plugin? Adobe site or Adept?
<jpatrick> lg188: well, sorry, don't know, maybe googling the card and linux might bring up some drivers
<lg188> ty ^^
<Sir_Corgi> Flash doesn't work for me in Konqueror... so I just use Firefox.  <3
<nosrednaekim> nomopofomo: adept, but I haven't upgraded/updated in a long time.
<nomopofomo> nosrednaekim: What version Flash is it?
<kmaxtor> how to build video streaing in kubuntu linux
<nomopofomo> Sir_Corgi: what version of Kubuntu are you running and how did you try to install it?
<nosrednaekim> 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12
<Sir_Corgi> I have Gutsy, and I think I downloaded it from Adobe.
<Sir_Corgi> I honestly don't care if it doesn't work in Konqueror, because I don't use it.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<qmf> hallo
<ActionParsnip> how do I extract an rpm.gz
<ActionParsnip> gunzip doesnt want to know
<Dr_willis> rpm.gz? thats weird.
<qmf> some german here?
<Dr_willis> do a 'file whatever.rpm.gz' and see what it says it is
<Dr_willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<qmf> k
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: RPM v3 bin i386 magicolor5430DL-1.7.0-1
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: I need to alien it to deb
<Dr_willis> dosent look likt its gzipped at all to me.
<Dr_willis> just rename it.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: haha just did
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: lemme see if its sweet
<ActionParsnip> bah no luck
<ActionParsnip> unknown type of package
<Dr_willis> a rpm file is a specilized cpio archive i thought.
<ActionParsnip> maybe its case, its all in upper case
 * Dr_willis rembers why he avoides rpm's
<Dr_willis> You can use mc, or other tools to view the contents of rpm files. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: yeah it was the case of the file extension
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: Konika only do RPM for their drivers
<Dr_willis> they proberly tack on the .gz to make the servers sure to transfer them as binary
<hmmm> is it possible to do a internet upgrade from gutsy to hardy with the kde4 remix?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: makes sense, cheers dude
<Dr_willis> I just install the kde4 packages.. :)
<Dr_willis> im testin the hardy kde4 install cd now. - installing the extra kde4 stuff right now also.
<Dr_willis> but thats for #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> hmmm: upgrade to hardy then install the kde4 packages. that's all there is to it
<ActionParsnip> yeah im on hardy but its a simple file type / alien issue
<hmmm> okey thanks
<ActionParsnip> on with the walkthrough :)
<Jucato> what's the game? :D
<ActionParsnip> setup a konika minolta 5430DL on hardy
<Jucato> ah.. pass :)
<MasseR> I'm trying to suspend with pm-suspend, but when I try to resume the system hangs up immediately
<lg188> how do you go in  to root in a normal shell session without getting out of the dir you are in  ?
<MasseR> sudo ?
<Gaasthon> su
<Gaasthon> or sudo )s
<Gaasthon> sudo -s sorry
<lg188> ty
<Dr_willis> !sudo | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Dr_willis> :)
<lg188> i know now bu thns Dr_willis ^^
<draco_> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<draco_> did anybody can help my with my wifi card on pcmcia?
<nomopofomo> Why can't I find build-essential in Add/Remove Programs?
<Jucato> nomopofomo: one of the "deficiencies" of the simplified installer
<nomopofomo> Oh, right, I just found Adept Manager.
<Jucato> it uses a smaller database of apps. doesn't list everything.
<draco_> i have pentagram hornet pcmcia and my notebool doesn t see it
<draco_> in win 2003 evrything run great
<Jucato> it might be missing drivers or something
<Jucato> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<draco_> i try much driver
<draco_> ubuntu don t see any new card or any other devices when i plug the card
<muxley> hi, i use kubuntu 7.10 and have just installed autofs to automount usb-devices. the stick is correctly inserted in its port. to find out at which device it can be found, i entered as root 'fdisk -l'. but there are only sda-devices listed which only correspond to my sata-drive
<muxley> what can i do to find out as which device my usb-device is mapped?
<matt1728> can someone help me set up a mail.com account on thunderbird
<LadyNikon> matt1728: never heard of mail.com
<LadyNikon> matt1728: you can probably google mail.com to see what their mail servers are
<matt1728> alright
<matt1728> thanks
<matt1728> are there any good linux games outthere?
<jussio1> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_willis> matt1728,  savage 2 just came out with a linux native client last week. :) if you want a comercial game.
<matt1728> nah
<matt1728> how about free games?
<jussi01> matt1728: I like tremulous, but it dpends on what you want?
<jussi01> matt1728: have a look at the link from ubotu
<jussi01> !appdb | matt1728
<ubotu> matt1728: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jussi01> matt1728: you can also use wine to run games.
<matt1728> im gong to try World of Padman
<matt1728> lol
<Dr_willis> dosbox is good for those oldie games you never could get working under windows.
<Dr_willis> Padman is fun
<Dr_willis> matt1728,  check out the Alien Arena 2008 - it just came out last week also i think. (free)
<matt1728> k ill give it a go
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Firefishe> test
<Fujisan> test
<Fujisan> test
<jpatrick> Fujisan: hi
<jussio1> failed
<Fujisan> nalioth:
<Fujisan> :-(
<jpatrick> Fujisan: he is away, what do you need?
<jussio1> Fujisan: can we help you with something?
<Fujisan> he is an old friend of mine
<Fujisan> just saying hi
<rom> hi
<rom> how to install ksynaptic in kubuntu hardy (for touchpad)?
<rom> it was in default repositories in gutsy...
<rom> ..
<TeslaTony> Any idea why Firefox would crash more under KDE than GNOME?
<rom> no, it doesn't crash for me
<rom> on kde
<rom> it was on kubuntu edgy
<rom> and feisty
<TeslaTony> Hrm
<TeslaTony> For me, it crashes incessantly
<TeslaTony> A huge part probably has to do with the fact that I'm opening about a dozen tabs per window and four windows
<rom> uninstall flash plugin
<rom> and reinstall it from firefox
<TeslaTony> Hrm...that might do it
<TeslaTony> Would it matter if I did it under KDE or GNOME?
<bhsx> is amarok for kde4 packaged?
<sigma_1234> are any screenshots of the new kde4 kontact available?
<BluesKaj> It may be that FF isn't the problem, too many instances of different video codecs on the various pages conflicting for cpu :)
<kaminix> Where do I find all my keyboard variants in Linux? Is it easy to make on myself by modifying an existing one?
<TeslaTony> I'm not watching videos on any of these pages. Last crash I had was mostly craigslist postings, which are all text
<nakama> @@?
<jhutchins_wk> bhsx: Don't think it's ported yet, check in #amarok
<nakama> first time here ...
<bhsx> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> TeslaTony: Are you running compiz?
<TeslaTony> Yeah, I'm running Compiz on both GNOME and KDE
<jhutchins_wk> TeslaTony: I'll bet it'll run without crashing if you turn compiz off.
<TeslaTony> I can try that. I'm getting a little fed up with Compiz on KDE anyways
<jhutchins_wk> I gather SuSE has gone to Gnome these days, and that's where the base development of compiz comes from, so the integration's a little better.
<jhutchins_wk> kde on compiz is less stable than gnome on compiz.
<jhutchins_wk> Not that compiz is by any stretch of the mind stable to begin with.
<jhutchins_wk> TeslaTony: Intel or NVida?
<TeslaTony> Nvidia Gefore 8800
<TeslaTony> *GeForce
<alastair> 'kay. I had to reinstall my OS because I thought my disk was b0rked but it wasn't. I installed Gutsy over Gutsy, keeping my /home partition intact. The only problem I now have is that knetworkmanager doesn't make kwallet ask for my password. I presume this is because the reinstalled knetworkmanager is at odds with my home directory, one of which says the WPA key is stored and the other of which says it is not
<alastair> So I can't connect my wireless
<alastair> Is there a config I can delete or something to reset my kwallet settings? I'm not around the laptop at the mo so I can't say if it worked but i'm so damn bored at work I figured i'd research my personal problems :)
<nomopofomo> this sucks. i can't add myself to a group with the users program in system settings
<Jucato> nomopofomo: how come?
<nomopofomo> Jucato: It just won't let me.
<Jucato> alastair: could you try running kwalletmanager and look for the password there?
<Jucato> nomopofomo: you're running it in Admin Mode?
<nomopofomo> Jucato: Yes.
<nomopofomo> Wait...
<nomopofomo> I might have to restart
<Jucato> um?
<Jucato> O.o
<alastair> Silly boy
<alastair> You never have to restart under Linux
<Jucato> well, not "never"...
<jpatrick> alastair: kernel upgrade?
<nomopofomo> Hm...
<Jucato> alastair: what was the restart for?
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> I meant nomopofomo
<nomopofomo> Jucato: I would type groups in terminal and it wouldn't show me in the group.
<nomopofomo> It's fine now.
<sigma_1234> will the latest kernel be in hardy? i see one got released very recently
<Jucato> nomopofomo: um... here's a tip... when you add/remove a user from a group, you need to logout and login for changes to take effect
<Jucato> nomopofomo: but no need to reboot. just logout
<nomopofomo> That's what I did :)
<nomopofomo> That was pretty fast for a reboot, wasn't it?
<Jucato> well you did say "restart"
<nomopofomo> You're right.
<nomopofomo> I wish... KDE was better integrated with Ubuntu... I can tell that the level of polish in Kubuntu is not as high as in Ubuntu...
<Jucato> well...
<jpatrick> ....................
<alastair> Oh, I found KDE more polished than GNOME
<georgious_> hey guys
<georgious_> could someone please tell me the antonym of "virtualization"
<georgious_> it got out of my head..
<Jucato> "native"?
<georgious_> I mean - multiple machines acting like one logical
<makdaknife> cluster?
<Jucato> not really an "antonym" then :)
 * Jucato fails to see the relance to Kubuntu yet...
<makdaknife> that's what I was thinking
<georgious_> cluster.. mm..
<georgious_> almost like it, I think :)
<Jucato> farm?
<nomopofomo> KDE is nicer than Gnome but I think Ubuntu is a little bit nicer as a whole than Kubuntu.
<georgious_> well, why not an "antonym"?
<nomopofomo> BTW, Synaptic > Adept Manager.
<alastair> the problem I have with GNOME is I don't like any of the themes :x
<alastair> Like, any of them
<alastair> Across the whole net
<Jucato> georgious_: an antonym is the opposite of something. "multiple machines acting like one logical" isn't really the opposite of "virtualization"
<nomopofomo> You should get a Mac if you like pretty looks.
<alastair> Luckily I use Compiz so I override both KDE and Gnome
<alastair> haha
<georgious_> Jucato: virtualization: one machine acting like many
<georgious_> :)
<georgious_> or.. maybe I'm wrong ?
<alastair> Don't be daft. The only time I used a mac I crashed it trying to edit an HTML file
<alastair> in a text editor, I might add.
<georgious_> alastair: hehe.. don't be so harsh in your judgement ;)
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<alastair> well no one answered me on topic so I started chatting
<georgious_> he, ok, ok
<georgious_> I'm leaving :)
<alastair> baj
<georgious_> elitarians :)
<Jucato> alastair: no one?
<alastair> no one
<alastair> But then there was suddenly activity
<alastair> So i might ask again
<jpatrick> why not just /join #kubuntu-offtopic? And we can all chat?
<Jucato> [23:46] <Jucato> alastair: could you try running kwalletmanager and look for the password there?
<alastair> O--o
<Jucato> that was 14 minutes ago
<alastair> How did you di that without highlighting me
<alastair> kwalletmanager. noted!
<alastair> Is that the thing that pops up when knetworkmanager asks for the password?
<sirjoshimus> is pulse audio workable for gutsy?
<sirjoshimus> is it better than alsa?
<Jucato> sirjoshimus: maybe it's working for Ubuntu, not for KDE. try asking in #ubuntu+1
<sirjoshimus> ah
<Jucato> (KDE's not set to use Pulse Audio)
<Jucato> alastair: that thing that pops up is the KWallet system...kwalletmanager is just a fancy GUI to manage wallets (as the name suggests)
<alastair> I'm heavily reliant on fancy guis!
 * Jucato yawns
<alastair> an on-topic yawn?
<alastair> ^_^
<Jucato> I was trying to trigger ubotu
<Jucato> oh well
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's supposed to trigger ubotu?
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: now that you mention it... no :)
 * Jucato lacks kaffeine
<leMaster> hallo wer kann mir helfen
<leMaster> habe ein problem mit java
<jpatrick> !de | leMaster
<ubotu> leMaster: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jpatrick> savetheWorld: hey
<savetheWorld> leMaster: heh, who doesn't!
<savetheWorld> jpatrick: hi!
<savetheWorld> jpatrick:  is there a jre packed up for kubuntu? (LTS)
<jpatrick> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<savetheWorld> jpatrick:  do you know if that will automatically be integrated with fire fox?
<savetheWorld> (Ubuntu 6.06 LTS)
<_maw> after the install check about:plugins
<jpatrick> savetheWorld: don't see why it shouldn't...
<_maw> should be there
<savetheWorld> _maw: thanks
<savetheWorld> jp
<savetheWorld> jpatrick: Also Thanks!
<jpatrick> savetheWorld: no problems
<dthacker-work> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Creationist> Is there a simple way to delete ALL KDE settings, but retain my Amarok, KTorrent, etc., settings?
<Creationist> Is there a simple way to delete ALL KDE settings, but retain my Amarok, KTorrent, etc., settings?
<jussi01> !repeat | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> Creationist: no
<LjL> Creationist: you have to go through ~/.kde and find what's relevant
<Creationist> LjL: Yeah, that's what I was afraid of ...
<Creationist> LjL: Thank you.
<tzd> i am unable to connect to one of my repos and therefore unable to update. I need help with this please?
<jussi01> tzd: disable the repo for a bit
<jussi01> tzd: go to adept - manage repositories - third party repos, and uncheck it.
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Beta Out: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu
<tzd> jussi01: hmm ok... it's just that it is basically the only one i have there... (se.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Creationist> LjL: So do you think it would be okay to simple delete everything under ~/.kde/ except for the application folders I use under ~/.kde/share/apps?  I'm planning on doing a fresh install with KDE instead of Gnome and don't want any leftover settings...
<LjL> Creationist: you should also look into .kde/share/config. why don't you do something like: grep -R "marok\|orrent" ~/.kde/
<Jucato> Creationist: config files are in ~/.kde/share/config/
<Jucato> (data files are in ~/.kde/share/apps/)
<Creationist> Jucato: So just deleting ~/.kde/share/config should do the trick and give me a fresh install of KDE without losing my application settings?
<Jucato> Creationist: by deleting ~/.kde/share/config/ you *lose* application settings
<Creationist> ah
<Creationist> perhaps I should file this basic inability as a bug? ;)
<alastair> Creationist: application settings are generally stored in your home directory. If you keep that, you keep the settings.
<alastair> Indeed, personal settings basically *have* to be sotred there because you're not allowed to write anywhere else
<Creationist> Then again, most Gnome apps do the same thing for some reason... tuck all their configuration and data files within the directory structure of the window manager... strange.
<Jucato> Creationist: inability to what?
<Creationist> alastair: No, I understand that.  I'm trying to do a completely fresh install of Kubuntu (currently running Gnome), but I don't want ANY of my previous KDE settings.... except that I want to keep all my Amarok, Ktorrent settings.
<Creationist> Jucato: To do what I just said I'm trying to do :)
<Creationist> Jucato: Do you happen to know why the developers put their configs within the window manager directories?  WOuldn
<Creationist> WOuldn't it make more sense to just put them under ~/?
<Jucato> move/rename the ~/.kde folder. once you login, a new one will be generated. copy over the Amarok and KTorrent config files and app data from the old ~/.kde to the new one
<Jucato> within the what?
<Creationist> Jucato: Ah... didn't think of that.
<Jucato> they are under ~/
<Jucato> ~/.kde is under ~/
<Creationist> Jucato: Right... but what I mean is that most KDE apps have their files within ~/.kde/ and most gnome apps have their files under ~/.kde/gnome2/.  Why can't their just be ~/.amarok, for example?
<Creationist> Wouldn't that be more intuitive and useful?
<Creationist> I meant ~/gnome2/ on that second one, by the way.
<llutz> Creationist: no, it would fill your home and make it more confusig
<Jucato> you prefer to have 40+ toplevel hidden directories?
<Creationist> Jucato: Hehe, I already do for some reason.
<billygotshot> how do i run aim on kubuntu?
<Creationist> billygotshot: Look into Pidgin or Kopete.  AIM is a Windows program.
<Jucato> billygotshot: create an account in Kopete or Pidgin
<llutz> billygotshot: use kopete, pidgin or im-of-your-choice
<Jucato> Creationist: technically it's a protocol :)
<Creationist> Jucato: AOL Instant Messenger is a protocol?
<billygotshot> alright thanks
<Creationist> Sounds like the name of an app ;)
<Creationist> Then again, I'm stupid ;)
<Creationist> Jucato: Thanks for your help again.
<Jucato> (so is Yahoo!Messenger... but the protocol is still Yahoo!Messenger...)
<Jucato> afaik
<Creationist> Jucato: So then we were both right :P
<Creationist> Jucato: May I ask one more quick question.... What are ~/.kderc and ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde.  Are they important to KDE?
<Creationist> lol and I'm not even sure how to rename a directory in the terminal...
<Jucato> .kderc is the config for fonts mostly. .gtkrc-2.0-kde is the config for the gtk-qt-engine (make GTK/GNOME apps look like Qt/KDE)
<Jucato> Creationist: then use Konqueror :/
<Jucato> or D3lphin
<Creationist> Jucato: Should I just be able to mv -R .kde/?
<Creationist> Not working....
 * Creationist never used to be so annoying :)  Sorry.
<Jucato> mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<cesar_> q as
<Creationist> Jucato: Thanks a lot.  You've always been very helpful to me here this past year and a half... I appreciate it :)
<Jucato> that long? O.o
 * Jucato feels old now... :(
<jpatrick> Jucato: you gotta love irc
<Jucato> you can say that I'm hooked... :D
<alastair> Yeah you can make people feel old from the other side of the world
<Jucato> (although I started in the forums... it was worse then... I hit F5 every 10-15 minutes :P)
<Jucato> !yawn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yawn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> heheh sorry
<devilsadvocate_> hi. the channel names in my xchat dont light up when there are changes
<devilsadvocate_> its not a config problem because it works when i ssh -X in from elsewhere
<eji> Hello
<nikosan> hi
<yakuzi> i've got a problem i'm getting sick of: when i'm working, on unexpected moments y laptop just turns itself off. If i go look in the logs i find this :[    0.000000] ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0
<eji> nikosan
<yakuzi> i searched and found something with kernel version so i checked that and i've kernel 2.6.22.14.21, i didn't have the problem on feisty, and as i assume that had kernel 2.6.20...
<nikosan> ehm sorry i dont speak english
<yakuzi> i just don't know how to handle this problem, or should i just wait until 8.04 comes out?
<nikosan> i m itali boy
<eji> what do u speak?
<jpatrick> !it | nikosan
<nikosan> german end italy
<ubotu> nikosan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eji> fuck
<nikosan> i live in germany
<LjL> !language
<eji> understand
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nikosan> ok grayie uboto
<nikosan> sorry by :)
<eji> ok
<eji> hei ubotu
<nonewmsgs> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eji> I'm a newbie
<jussi01> !nickspam > Jman
<matt1728> what is a swap used for?
<makdaknife> matt1728: its like a windows pagefile
<jussi01> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<matt1728> oh cool
<llutz> memory-pages are moved to swap, not apps
<yakuzi> what i also find in the logs just a little below the otehr strange thing is this : [    0.000000] ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org but i'be no idea where i can do what it sugest...
<philipp_> mhh
<philipp_> hi ;P
<jussi01> hi
<jorge_> hi, somebody could tell me how to enable those packages that are not enable(not highlighted)?
<jorge_> ADEPT INSTALLER
<rom> hi
<derdui_> Hi, does anybody know, how to install kde4 for testing, but i dont wanna lose my old kde. And it should be possible to switch to kde3 in a case of problem
<jpatrick> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jorge_> hi, does somebody knows how to install firefox from console?
<hyakuhei> jorge_, use aptitude
<hyakuhei> in this case "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<jorge_> ok, thanks
<hyakuhei> no worries
<rom> hi, how to install ksynapic in kubuntu hardy beta?
<rom> it is not in repositories
<yakuzi> and if i may ask, what's the difference between "sudo apt-get install firefox" and "sudo aptitude install firefox", is apt-get outdateted or ..?
<jorge_> no luck
<jorge_> i already untar the file, and i see the firefox* file
<tzd> rom: just out of curiosity... doesn't hardy come with synaptic??
<jorge_> after that i'm lost
<rom> ksynaptic, non
<rom> no
<rom> it's for touch pad
<tzd> oh i see, got it :)
<rom> (dont confuse with synaptic with gnome for repositories)
<tzd> that's exactly what i did... my bad :)
<yakuzi> jorge_: about your first question, if you open add/remove programs and look at something like "change software source" on the left-down corner of your screen
<tzd> hmm got one question myself: "Do 'make depend && make' to compile Wine." what does "make depend" means in this matter please? I've configured it and it works... wouldn't make install be enough?
<yakuzi> what's crossed and what not, becasue if you don't have "universe" it's possible you have some greyed-out stuff (if i'm not mistaken)
<rom> nobody knows how to install ksynaptic?
<tzd> rom: you should try a few hours earlier. I usuallt find some really skilled people around 1pm here (now it's 19:30 here)
<rom> ok I will try every hour :)
<_maw> kububtu really doesn't like my compaq R3000 laptop :\
<tzd> :)
<tzd> maw: R3000? Is that an old laptop?
<_maw> ya
<_maw> 1.6Ghz AMD, 1GB ram
<tzd> _maw: ok. Just wondered since I used to work for HP and therefore also Compaq but I never heard of that model before.
<_maw> hehe
<_maw> not sure when the manufacturer date was
<_maw> I got it for free
<_maw> a coworker was going to throw it out, of course I offered to take it
<mar> hola
<_maw> replaced the HD and it works again
<tzd> _maw: it can't be that old though... i remember 6-7 years back when i had a Compaq Evo and that was 1ghz and 512 mb... that was one hell of a computer when it was alive...
<mar> alguien y a ser posible en mi idioma me podria decir donde estoy
<trappist> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mar> y si solo hablas ingles porque me has contestado
<jpatrick> !es | mar
<ubotu> mar: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jpatrick> !bot | mar
<ubotu> mar: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SteamedPenguin> if I am using kubuntu but having a hardware issue, would I be better served in #ubuntu?
<nick__> how i can got hotmail mail notification on kubuntu
<rob234> I switched to the vga out on my laptop and now I have a big virtual screen but 640x480. can someone help me get the resolution higher?
<rob234> using xorg
<siofwolves> nick__, gotmail comes up in Adept, never used it myself.
<_maw> is the laptop button support for sound built into kde?
<_maw> or is that an alsa feature?
<PhilRod> _maw: if your laptop key generates an x event (you can use 'xev' to see whether it does) then you can set it up with kde
<PhilRod> otherwise you'll have to fiddle with something lower level
<_maw> well, right now I am running xubuntu and the buttons were not auto detected. Kubuntu auto detected them and configured them to work correctly
<_maw> I just found that interesting
 * SteamedPenguin kicks launchpad
<SteamedPenguin> I wonder why it won't let me log in
<SteamedPenguin> I am seeing the kubuntu ksplash theme fail after upgrading to hardy
<SteamedPenguin> does launchpad not like logins via Konqueror?
<nixternal> SteamedPenguin: does it make you try and login again after you have entered your stuff correctly?
<nixternal> ie. you have to login twice before it takes
<SteamedPenguin> nixternal: actually kded is failing for some reason
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't get that problem, but I do remember having to login twice in a row for it to take
<MilhousePunkRock> Good evening!
<nixternal> oh wait, are we talking kde3 or kde4 here?
<nixternal> I haven't used kde3 in a while and forget about it sometimes :)
<SteamedPenguin> nixternal: kde3 on kubuntu hardy
<nixternal> nah, I haven't had any issues when trying it
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone familiar with imwheel know if there is such thing as "repeat" for Logitech mouse buttons/wheel thingys? I have set up the left and right tilting of my MX1000's wheel for horizontal scrolling, but I have to keep pressing instead that I can just hold it in the tilted position...
<SteamedPenguin> nixternal: that was odd, kded must have failed, brought it back up and everything is butter
<MilhousePunkRock> SteamedPenguin: That sounds like issues with kde 3.5.9
<SteamedPenguin> MilhousePunkRock: yeah,
<MilhousePunkRock> SteamedPenguin: Let me guess, automounting removable devices?
<SteamedPenguin> MilhousePunkRock: no, cookie handler went away when kded went down
<SteamedPenguin> MilhousePunkRock: so I couldn't log into luanchpad to file a bug. :)
<MilhousePunkRock> SteamedPenguin: I have had that issue: Turn on my external hdd which was set to automatically being mounted, and kded would boost up to 100%
<MilhousePunkRock> SteamedPenguin: Quite a few things will not work when kded needs to be killed... Cookies are among them, dcop calls to amarok too...
<MilhousePunkRock> SteamedPenguin: How did it happen?
<SteamedPenguin> MilhousePunkRock: as far as I can tell either kded didn't start when I logged in or it died a silent, quiet death and I didn't notice anything until I tried to log into lauchpad and couldn't
<MilhousePunkRock> SteamedPenguin: Something must be wrong with kded in 3.5.9 in Gutsy.. From the reports, it does not act up like this in Hardy...
<SteamedPenguin> MilhousePunkRock: this /is/ Hardy. :)
<MilhousePunkRock> SteamedPenguin: Strictly discussions of hardy belong to #ubuntu+1 ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Strictly speaking that was...
<SteamedPenguin> MilhousePunkRock: weird.
<nick__> how to install a tar.gs
<nick__> how to install a tar.gz *
<SteamedPenguin> MilhousePunkRock: should be mentioned in the chan greeting
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: What are you trying to install? You better first check if it's in the repos, or if you can find a ubuntu deb of it...
<nick__> a theme for kde
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: Else, it's the good ol' threesome: configure, make, make install
<nick__> ./configure ?
<nick__> o ok configure make make install okok
<SteamedPenguin> MilhousePunkRock: thanks for the tip
<nick__> i extrack the archive before ?
<SteamedPenguin> nick__: yes. if it is a kde theme you might only need to extract the archive
<SteamedPenguin> and put it in its proper place
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, I don''t know the exact location from the top of my head now...
<MilhousePunkRock> SteamedPenguin: Isn't it in the topic?
<SteamedPenguin> MilhousePunkRock: nope
<nick__> SteamedPenguin:  and what i doing after ?
<MilhousePunkRock> It's really not in the topic... I remember it being in the topic for previous releases though...
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: Where did you get it from? kde-look? Maybe there are instructions? If not, check if there is a readme in the archive...
<nick__> ok
<nick__> MilhousePunkRock:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<Andy01> hey has anyone installed ipodlinux with kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: You are aware that you will need some extra stuff for it?
<nick__> MilhousePunkRock:  do you know how to install it ?
<nick__> oups i not know that :(
<nick__> do he have a sit with theme in .deb ?
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: Looks like you will need Dekorator (sounds like  a theme engine or something)
<nick__> MilhousePunkRock:  ok
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: Start looking at Dekorator first, it's linked there... There should be explanations somewhere. And what's wrong with Kubuntu's default look and the addtional styles it comes with...
<tzd> is it possible to have a program to show up in just 1 virtual desktop? I mean, can you restrict a program to open up all the time in e.g. desktop 3?
<nick__> MilhousePunkRock:  thanks dude ^^
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: YW
<MilhousePunkRock> tzd: I think that is possible with the extra options you can get when you right click on the window title...
<tzd> MilhousePunkRock: i think that actually worked :) Thanks a lot for your help!
<MilhousePunkRock> tzd: No problem...
<eigenval> hi, after the upgrade the font size of the adept manager is very small. what can i do?
<nick__> how to open dekorator ?
<soulasesing> help
<jpatrick> !ask | soulasesing
<ubotu> soulasesing: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soulasesing> i need you help
<soulasesing> i speak spanish
<soulasesing> alguien habla español
<jpatrick> !es | soulasesing
<ubotu> soulasesing: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<soulasesing> thank
<soulasesing> como hago para entrar al canal que me dijiste
<soulasesing> soy nuevo en esto please
<soulasesing> ubutu
<jussi01> soulasesing: type: /join #kubuntu-es
<soulasesing> thank
<nick__> what is the code for make install ?
<nick__> he said no directory select
<nick__> ?
<jussi01> nick__: you need to be a little more verbose, give us some more info
<nick__> i want to install a program
<nick__> i do ./configure
<jussi01> nick__: what are you trying to make instal, whats the _exact_ error, etc
<nick__> when i do make instal he said plz select a directory for make
<Vermux> does anybody know a channel where I can ask questions about VOIP?
<nick__> so how i put a thing for the make install create a directory alone ?
<jussi01> nick__: what are you building?
<Kiry> a friend installed Kubuntu on my laptop. at his place, it would detect the wireless connection no problem
<nick__> i try to install domino
<orient2000> h
<Kiry> I get home and nada, nothing
<Kiry> I don't even know how to go thru the steps to make the system auto detect the wireless router
<Kiry> tried searching for 'detecting wireless' but wasn't successful
<thomas____> jemand da?
<jussi01> Kiry: which wireless card?
<nick__> jussi01:  and its a .tar.gz
<jussi01> nick sure. did you read the readme?
<Kiry> •jussi01• no card, its built-in to the Thinkpad Z60t
<jussi01> Kiry: ok, which chipset doe it have?
<Kiry> um, where do I find that out?
<algyz> Kiry:  lshw
<thomas____> thinkpad ! i had one too   there was a dell wireless card build in
<Kiry> lshw?
<benpicco> Hi, is threre some way to get konqueror not to use this system:/media thing bit just /media?
<Kiry> sorry, I'm not sure what that is
<algyz> Kiry:  type this in terminal
<nick__> jussi01:  so i extract domino and do ./configure and i want to do make install to install the app
<benpicco> Kiry: a comand line tool to list hardware inforamtiion
<thomas____> so i have to go !  i must install festy fawn right now
<jussi01> nick__: 1 momnet please
<nick__> ok
<jussi01> nick__: you mean the kde theme domino?
<nick__> yes
<jussi01> nick, really simple. do: sudo apt-get install kde-style-domino
<jussi01> :)
<nick__> i need this to install kde domino theme based
<Kiry> network: AR5112 802.11abc NIC
<nick__> ok thanks
<Kiry> vendor: atheros Communications, inc.
<nick__> imposible to get kde-style-domino
<Kiry> is that what y'all need or do I need to provide more info? (and if so, what?)
<jussi01> nick my bad, its here on hardy. :(
<orient2000> Thinkpad Z60t http://www.figuiere.net/hub/blog/?2006/01/02/350-ubuntu-linux-on-a-thinkpad-z60t
<algyz> Kiry:  maybe this will help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<algyz> Kiry:  here is written, how to install atheros driver with ndiswrapper http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<Kiry> ok, looking over destructions
<algyz> Kiry:  try to do this, just remember, that these instructions are for feisty, so programs now probably are of another versions, than it is written there
<Kiry> I think I have KDE?
<Kiry> sorry for not knowing more of the details, didn't expect it to stop working quite so immediately
<nick__> jussi01:  wht is that KCommonDecoration' has not been declared
<jussi01> nick__: im not sure.
<jussi01> nick__: this might help... Im not sure how good this is though, use at your own risk. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678974
<Darkrift2> anyone familiar with the 7.10/nvidia mpc51 audio problems? my audio is detected and shows its working but isnt. ive read lots of tutorials but they all seem to get a little to in depth for my knowledge
<algyz> Darkrift2:  try to install oss driver, I did such thing in one machine with the same card and it worked good
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm
<Darkrift2> woudl that be in the repos/
<Darkrift2> ?*
<Darkrift2> ill go google it :)
<algyz> Darkrift2:  goggle, it' abrevation of "opensound"
<algyz> Darkrift2:  http://www.4front-tech.com/download.cgi
<Darkrift2> do i use the hdaaudio module it is building?
<Darkrift2> nvm, it selkected on its own
<Darkrift2> ok, it wants a reboot, brb hopefully
<Combatjuan> Is there a way to detect whether or not an external monitor is plugged in (to a laptop) at the time of startup and use an alternate xorg.conf?
<Combatjuan> Or perhaps to use different options in an xorg.conf depending on if another monitor is plugged in?
<Combatjuan> Also, is there a way in dolphin to sort by MIME type that I'm just not seeing?
<algyz> Combatjuan:  if you're using nvidia card, maybe nvidia-settings will help
<Combatjuan> algyz: I am using an nVidia card.  Any idea how nvidia-settings might help?
 * DarkriftX hears sound!!!
<algyz> ;)
<DarkriftX> ty much algyz
<algyz> you're welcome
<DarkriftX> sounds a little crappy, but good enough for the few tv shows i watch :)
<DarkriftX> much apprecaited
<DarkriftX> ive been asking for 2 days
<albert_> hi
<DarkriftX> this channel and ##linux have made my second venture from the hell we call vista sucessfull
<algyz> DarkriftX:  :) probably also this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449  will help you to manage with alsa
<jpatrick> DarkriftX: if you need any more help, feel more than free to just ask here :)
<DarkriftX> ive added both channels to auto join
<DarkriftX> i occasionally scan the convo's and learn lots
<mado> oy guys ... hi there
<DarkriftX> i even put linux on my handheld :)
<mado> finally i installed kubuntu linux :)
<jpatrick> mado: welcome!
<mado> thank you jpatrick
<jpatrick> DarkriftX: yes, IRC is a great way to learn new things
<mado> well erm ... currently i'm fooling around with some styles / themes and so on ...
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to decode a .TiVo file but ran into a difficulty with this tutorial , I'm trying to figure out what this means.  Usage: ./objects.dir/tivodecode [--help] [--verbose|-v] [--no-verify|-n] {--mak|-m} mak [{--out|-o} outfile] <tivofile>
<jpatrick> !changingthemes | mado
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changingthemes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mado> i wanted to know ... how can i change the color of the panel?
<jpatrick> !changethemes | mado
<ubotu> mado: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<jpatrick> there
<BluesKaj> the ./objects.dir confuses me
<mado> does the panel have a name?
<jpatrick> mado: you have to right-click it, and configure panel -> Appearance
<deb> Am I connected
<jpatrick> mado: it's called Kicker
<jpatrick> deb: yes, welcome to #kubuntu
<deb> Where can I upload a comment about 8.04?
<jpatrick> deb: here?
<mado> jpatrick, ... thanks ... i don't know why but i didn't see the "configure panel"-thing :)
<deb> It is a bit lengthy, but essentially the is a problem with 8.04 that would be simple to correct
<mado> thank you ... i'll be back in some minutes
<deb> The problem is the lack of Internet apps.  As it stands I cannot use the distro because I cannot connect to the internet
<Combatjuan> deb: Which in particular are you missing?
<jpatrick> mado: hmm, is it locked?
<mado> jpatrick, ... ?
<deb> I have two places where I connect to the internet - two different ISP's
<mado> what do you mean?
<jpatrick> mado: did you get the options windows?
<deb> On one I have a wireless network and the main computer has a D-Link DWA 552 wireless card, Kubuntu cannot find the card.
<deb> There is a GPL driver for it, Sabayon uses it.
<mado> yeah ... i can see them now ... it wasn't locked ... i just missed the line "configure ..."
<deb> The other the ISP uses PPPOE to connect - complete with user name and password, for each log on.  That set of apps is not available on the Live CD
<jpatrick> deb: I'd say find the driver and tell the guys in #ubuntu-kernel
<deb> It is the "other" Atheros driver
<deb> Also, there is no woking "ndiswrapper."
<mado> i hope you don't think that i'm weird or something ... but when i saw that there is a possibility to change e.g. the symbols i wanted to try that out too :)
<jpatrick> deb: well, we're mostly desktop developers, the -kernel guys know best what happens in the kernel
<jpatrick> mado: everyone starts out at one point :)
<deb> I will move over - just  wanted you to be aware the current desktop setup is not a viable choice for a number of folks.
<deb> Thanks
<jpatrick> deb: you are most welcome
<mado> well jpatrick ... this isn't the first thing i do ... when i finished the installation i installed some software ... and then i went to "kde-look.org" :)
<mado> erm ...
<mado> is there a way to have a different wallpaper for each desktop?
<jpatrick> yes
<mado> ok ... how do i go about it?
 * jpatrick looks for option
<jpatrick> mado: right-click the desktop -> Background
<mado> ok
<jpatrick> Configure Desktop then -> background
<mado> uhuu ... i think i can see it now
<jpatrick> then for: Setting for Desktop:  don't use All Desktops
<mado> :)
<mado> how come i am so blind?
<mado> i should have seen it
<nosrednaekim> mado: how did the install nd everything go?
<mado> thank you very much jpatrick
<jpatrick> mado: most welcome!
<mado> nosrednaekim, ... hi ... nice to see you ... well ...
<DarkriftX> algyz, i tried to use my headphones but sound is comming from speakers still (cant tell if headphones are working because speakers are loud lol... can this be fixed, also how do i change volume, kmix wont start anymore
<mado> there was only one problem with the installation
<mado> the computer can't connect to the "medibuntu"-site
<algyz> DarkriftX: not sure about phones, try to type "oss" in terminal and then tab, probably there is some mixer
<mado> so i can't download the updates which are on the "medibuntu"-site
<nosrednaekim> mado: wow... medibuntu is on the default install?
<DarkriftX> oh wow
<DarkriftX> its friggen huge
<jpatrick> mado: open the terminal -> K-Menu -> System -> Konsole and type: "sudo apt-get update"
<DarkriftX> more settings then i could figure out in a week
<DarkriftX> nice :)
<mado> nah ... it wasn't ... i added it
<mado> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<nosrednaekim> mado: oh, I thought that was the problem on instal ;P did you see this factoid yet?
<nosrednaekim> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<deb> Question, I was given less than a "warm" reception over on the "ubuntu-kernel" channel.  So, I will ask here, "Where are the ndiswrapper and pppoe apps on 8.04?
<nosrednaekim> deb: linux-ubuntu-modules or something like that
<mado> this thing didn't really work as planned ... -> Adding the Repositories
<deb> Does the install load them or do I need to go to the CD?
<administrateur> no
<deb> No?
<DarkriftX> ok, in the ossxmix if i turn down the "internal speakers" the headphones are working but speakers are off, and vice versa... so i know it can work. How can i tell the OS to auto turn off the speakers when headphones are inserted? anyone know (using OSS)
<administrateur> i don't think
<nosrednaekim> deb: should be on the CD if not inthe default install
<deb> Thanks, will take a look.
<deb> Bye.
<jpatrick> cya deb
<algyz> DarkriftX:  try to ask in #oss :)
<DarkriftX> ahhh, nice
<jpatrick> mado: well, run that command to update the package lists and do: "sudo apt-get upgrade" to update your system
<DarkriftX> 5 ppl in there :S
<mado> ok ... i will do that again and show you the error
<administrateur> how can i dual-boot kubuntu and xp on a pc ? please help !
<nosrednaekim> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mado> :)
<jpatrick> mado: if it's several lines, please use pastebin
<jpatrick> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mado> jpatrick, ... i will :)
<sscano> grub, lilo!!!
<administrateur> i don't works
<administrateur> it don't works
<algyz> administrateur:  sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<mado> oh yeah ...
<mado> now i remember ...
<mado> the problem was ...
<_Angelus_> guys..
<_Angelus_> where is the kubuntu release shedule?
<jpatrick> _Angelus_: hey
<mado> that it took a long time to load ... and it didn't say 100%
<jpatrick> mado: try: "sudo apt-get update"
<mado> i guess it was just a "connecting a server"-problem
<jpatrick> _Angelus_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule
<administrateur> this is a very ininterresant discussion
<mado> i did jpatrick ... and it worked perfectly
<jpatrick> mado: now: "sudo apt-get upgrade" :)
<mado> i just installed the updates via "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mado> :)
<jpatrick> ah, cool :)
<FastPutty> hello i am new in KDE evironement and wonder how can i change my screen resolution thanks you!
<mado> right-click on desktop?
<FastPutty> and?
<mado> the thing above "change the user" ... i don't know what it is called in english
<FastPutty> ok and?
<administrateur> can't you speak french ?
<jpatrick> FastPutty: K-Menu -> System Settings -> Monitor and Display
<jpatrick> !fr | administrateur
<ubotu> administrateur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mado> FastPutty, ... jpatrick helps you out
<mado> looks like there is a ubuntu-channel for nearly every language :)
<jpatrick> !channels | mado
<ubotu> mado: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mado> jpatrick, ... can you also help me so that my soundcard works?
<jpatrick> !sound | mado - try seeind if these pages help
<FastPutty> jpatrick : i cannot ind monitor and display inthe system in the kmenu
<ubotu> mado - try seeind if these pages help: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mado> the problem is ... the speaker-symbol has an X button
<mado> there was a command to show you what soundcard you have
<jpatrick> FastPutty: System Settings? it's in the third row
<mado> i can remember something with "grep"
<jpatrick> mado: lspci | grep "audio"
<algyz> mado:  lspci
<mado> yeah i guess that was it ...
<mado> oh ... a pity ... the command doesn't give me an output
<mado> even sudo didn't help
<jpatrick> hmm, then it can't find a card..
<mado> i remember someone saying that it is a card where you have to use "make" and "install" commands ...
<mado> wait a sec ... i have an idea ...
<rickest> mado: lspci | grep -i audio
<mado> i will install wine ... and use "siw" ... this tool tells you some nice things about your computer
<jpatrick> mado: I suggest reading the pages above, may be a tad easier
<chemist109> quit
<chemist109> oops
<mado> rickest, ... that was the trick ...
<mado> we forgot to use "-i"
<mado> it says ... 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jpatrick> mado: aha, so it does find something!
<jpatrick> mado: check what KMix says (Menu -> Multimedia)
<mado> yeah jpatrick ... we forgot "-i" in the command
<mado> how do i find out what kmix says?
<mado> i started it
<mado> next?
<mado> :)
<jpatrick> check if anything's mute or what level the volume's at
<mado> i told you before that the speaker-symbol is shown with a white X on red background
<algyz> mado:  use alsamixer
<mado> so there is no way to change the volume :)
<jpatrick> mado: never seen that before..
<mado> algyz, ... alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Kr|ptiX> how do i open ports ?
<mado> wait a second !
<mado> here ...
<mado> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<mado> when i scroll down the page ...
<mado> to look for my notebook ... i find these two pages ...
<mado> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SigmaTel
<mado> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonLeighton
<mado> and i remember the "sig
<mado> "sigmatel"-thing
<mado> it was on a windows-drivers-cd
<mado> oh ... a pity ...
<mado> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<jpatrick> hm, never heard of it before
 * jpatrick goes off to bed, night everyone!
<mado> good night jpatrick
<jpatrick> mado: good night and good luck!
<mado> thank you :)
<Kr|ptiX> does any1 know how to open ports ?
<Claybrain145> Build more docks?
<siofwolves> when i shutdown/logoff/reboot etc, my system freezes. i can use alt+sys req rseiub to shutdown safely. shutdown +h now in a terminal works fine. i'm using kde 3.5.8.
<charwood> Kr|ptiX: In what sense?  Programattically?  On your firewall?
<ddurham> I just upgraded to the kubuntu 8.04 beta, and eclipse stopped working (with about 3 different JVMs), anyone else seeing this issue?
<Kr|ptiX> charwood: firewall im tryn to open port 6667
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing is closed by default
<Daisuke_Ido> forward it in your router
<sourcemaker> should I start hdparm at boot time?
<myk_> /join
<myk_> hey. how do i make samba load when i boot up? As it stands, i have to run /etc/init.d/samba start  when i boot
<nickv111> Hello, everyone
<nickv111> My friend and I were trying to hook up a VGA monitor to my laptop recently, and put all of the settings back to normal after we were done. However, my KDE background is solid blue, and I cannot change it
<sercik> hi! someone?
<nickv111> I've gone to System Settings and tried numerous things, as well as trying xsetroot
<nickv111> Nothing has worked, and it's still just a solid blue background. Any ideas?
<jpatrick> !someone | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sercik> problem with wireless on my acer 5920g
<sercik> in ifconfig i see wlan0 but it seems not working
<nickv111> sercik: Do you see anything like ath0 or the like?
<nickv111> sercik: Often wlan0 is not the interface you want to use.
<nickv111> Ah, wait.
<nickv111> I believe I was thinking wifi0
<sercik> i see wlan0 and wmaster0
<nickv111> Anyway. . . Why does it not appear to be working?
<sercik> the strange is that in ubuntu it works perfectly out of the box
<sercik> but in kubuntu don't
<nickv111> Odd.
<sercik> also button to enable or disable works in ubuntu
<sercik> some ideas?
<kernco> How do I add a path for the applications that appear in the KDE4 menu?
<charwood> Kr|ptiX: I don't know about firewall, sorry.  (And sorry I took a bit to respond)  I didn't think that ubuntu came with a firewall installed.
<nickv111> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-linux&m=115758887106759&w=2
<nickv111> I did find htat
<nickv111> that*
<nickv111> Perhaps I will try it. BRB.
<unix_infidel> anyone here use picasa?
<unix_infidel> looking to find out what kinda memory / processor footprint it has.
<sercik> help to configure wireless?
<nickv111> Yep, that worked. Apparently, it was just a troubled section in my kdesktoprc
<sourcemaker> is there a meta package available to install kde full?
<sourcemaker> I am using hard beta
<sourcemaker> hardy beta
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-desktop
<sercik> please someone have a intel pro wireless working on kubuntu?
<myk_> i have blacklisted two modules, ssb and b43, however ssb still loads on startup and must manually be stopped before ndiswrapper will work.. Why is this module still loading?
<nones> hola
<kaminix> Is there any good program out there to try and read pdf's consisting of images to turn into text pdfs?
<nones> alguien me puede ayudar
<nones> es un canal sobre kubuntu aki????
<jussi01> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nones> ok
<nones> no problem
<nones> but that was spanish lol
<nones> ok
<nones> so can any 1 help me
<jussi01> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nones> i was trying to install kubuntu but
<nones> it does start but when i clcick on install now
<nones> ay appears a message taht say: YOUR CPU DOES NOT SUPPORT LONG MODE: USE A 32 BIT DISTRIBUTION
<PhilRod> are you trying to install 64-bit kubuntu on a 32-bit cpu?
<nones> I DON´T NOW
<nones> sorry
<jussi01> nones: it sounds that way
<hellhound> does anyone know what I can test to find out why one of my computers with kubuntu is running so slow?
<jussi01> nones: are you on the live cd now?
<nones> the 1 i got say kubuntu 7.10 desktop amd 64
<nones> that
<jussi01> nones: and what pc do you have?
<nosrednaekim> hellhound: yeah... run ctrl+esc and see what is using the most CPU/RAM
<nones> i have a frankestien
<nones> lol
<nones> is a compak evo
<nones> compaq evo
<jussi01> nones: need a little more info than that...
<nones> like???
<jussi01> nones: how old is it?
<nones> intel pentium 4
<nosrednaekim> you need i386 for that one
<nones> i got that also
<nones> but is to big
<SlimeyPete> too big? O.o
<SlimeyPete> it shpuld be CD-sized
<nones> and can`t record it on tha dvd for some reason
<SlimeyPete> *should
<nones> that is the problem
<nones> i can find  cds that size
<nones> all i got r for 700 mb
<SlimeyPete> hang on, is it the CD iso or the DVD one?
<nones> i got both
<nones> on my desk
<SlimeyPete> the CD iso is 700MB.
<nones> i burned the cd ISO
<nones> NOP
<SlimeyPete> if your burning software says otherwise, it's wrong.
<nones> O THAT
<nones> YES
<nones> YES
<nones> AND I KNOW IS THAT ONE CAUSE I CAN RUN IT FROM THE COMPUTER
<nones> FROM MY DESK
<SlimeyPete> please don't shout
<nones> BUT I WAS TRYING TO GET READ OF WINDOWS AND ISTALL IT BUT IT APPEARS THE MESSAGE I TOLD YOU
<nones> sorry
<SlimeyPete> right... and the CD iso you have is for i386? Or amd64?
<nones> look let me slow down a bit and explain
<SlimeyPete> ok.
<nones> the second on is the one i burned
<hellhound> nosrednaekim: nothing seems to be really being used
<nones> and thats the one that when i try to install a message appears that say:
<SlimeyPete> the second one? the amd64 one?
<nones> yes
<nones> that on
<SlimeyPete> right, that's why it doesn't work
<SlimeyPete> you don't have an amd64 system.
<nones> i can run it from my desk
<nones> ????
<nones> nice question
<nones> and i have no clow
<SlimeyPete> pentium 4 is not amd64.
<nones> clue
<SlimeyPete> pentium 4 is i386
<nosrednaekim> hellhound: did you sort it by CPU use?.... click on the top of the CPU usage list to sort by cpu usage
<nones> i have a pentium intel 4
<nones> how do i get to know that??
<SlimeyPete> right, for a pentium 4 you must use the i386 iso.
<nones> mmm
<nones> that is a big problem cause i can burn that in a dvd
<SlimeyPete> the amd64 iso requires a 64-bit processor to work properly, you see. Your processor is 32-bit.
<nones> ok
<hellhound> nosrednaekim: yes i did sort it... ksysguard is using the most at about 10% but it changes to 1.49 or zero the only thing else using is d3lphin
<nones> well so is there any way to force the recording into de dvd i got??
<nones> i got a dvd of 4.7 Gb from sony
<nones> does that help??
<JohnFlux> hellhound: what's the problem?
<nones> so you can help me
<JohnFlux> hellhound: ah running slo
<JohnFlux> w
<SlimeyPete> nones: so hang on, how big is the i386 iso file you downloaded?
<JohnFlux> hellhound: if you run 'top' on the console, what does it say your load average is?  (top right numbers)
<nones> 4.
<nosrednaekim> hellhound: what about RAM usage?
<nones> 4.27 Gb
<nones> thats the one i got
<hellhound> JohnFlux: it is just running much much slower than my other computers... everything from typing in the terminal (delay of 1-3 seconds from when I type) to clicking on menus (delay of 1-5 seconds to open the menu)
<JohnFlux> hellhound: well try out what I suggested
<nones> and it took about 12 hrs to down load since last night untill late this morning
<SlimeyPete> hmmm, it really should just work, nones. It's small enough to fit. What software are you using to burn it?
<nones> nero
<hellhound> JohnFlux: the load average is 3.28 2.14 1.69
<SlimeyPete> how odd. I can burn it in nero, onto a standard DVD.
<JohnFlux> hellhound: hmm I thought so
<nones> but it doesnt reconize de dvd on the burner
<SlimeyPete> nones: ah. I think you may have to make sure nero is in dvd mode.
<nones> is nero 8
<JohnFlux> hellhound: that roughly means that the processes are demanding 3 cpu's worth of processing
<nones> and is a real hasle
<nones> nasty
<JohnFlux> hellhound: which is high :-D
<nones> just cant get it
<nones> can you guide me please
<SlimeyPete> nones: try http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm  . It is free and I have used it before.
<JohnFlux> hellhound: since it's not a process doing this, I can only assume it's a kernel driver
<SlimeyPete> it seemed to work OK.
<nones> ok
<nones> let me see
<hellhound> JohnFlux: how is that so?  it is really not doing anything but serving as a file server, with very little demand on it
<SlimeyPete> nones: oh wait, only if you have vista
<SlimeyPete> nones: it doesn't support DVDs under xp, damn.
<JohnFlux> hellhound: and I don't really know how to advise you.  Google for  'high load average' 'no programs'   or some such
<JohnFlux> hellhound: it's a fairly common problem, but I don't know the solution
<JohnFlux> hellhound: if you find out more, let me know please so that I can advise the next person :)
<SlimeyPete> nones: I'm not sure about Nero 8, but I that when you start Nero 7 you have to select between DVD and CD - the main menu has two "modes". You need to make sure that it's in DVD mode.
<sourcemaker> is there a kde meta package for all kde components? kdebase. kdegames, kdedevelop and so on?
<nones> it also say something about 64 bit
<nones> and as i understood i have 32 bit am i right??
<nosrednaekim> hellhound: whats your current RAM usage?
<SlimeyPete> nones: you are
<meeero> hi, it's about 7.10, a fresh-install. nvidia-settings tell me that the monitor supports max. 1024x768 when set to auto, but i can manually override it to 1280x1024 and even more. it's a huge monitor and DPMS seems to tell the software that no more than 1024x768 is possible
<meeero> well, the problem now is that i can override it using xrandr or nvidia-settings, but kde sets the resolution back to 1024x768 at every startup, any ideas?
<nones> ok
<nones> ok
<meeero> the monitor-settings in kcontrol can't set more than 1024x768, so i guess it's because of this
<nones> then i have anther problem cause i have win xp
<nones> i know
<nones> please dont get mad
<nones> sorry for the trouble
<nones> i am slow
<SlimeyPete> heh, it's no problem
<nones> new on this and i want to learn
<meeero> they also seem to show a wrong frequency, 50hz is max. in kcontrol, but nvidia-settings say that about 100 is possible
<nones> sorry for the inconvient slimeypete
<SlimeyPete> nones: ah, hang on a moment, I have another idea
<nosrednaekim> meeero: you have the nvidia driver installed, and are currently using them?
<meeero> yes, nvidia is in Xorg
<meeero> loaded and working successfully
<nejode> meeero: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg??
<SlimeyPete> nones: get imgburn from http://www.imgburn.com/   it is free and I am pretty sure it does dvd
<meeero> sorry, but what would that change?
<meeero> i mean, i can try it
<nones> i did daown load the other one
<nosrednaekim> meeero: you can add resolutions
<nones> and it suppose to be installed by now but i dont see it any where
<SlimeyPete> nones: I don't think isorecorder will work for DVDs because you don't have vista
<nejode> meeero: there's a part where it asks you to choose your prefered resolution
<nones> and i can assure you that is not because i am torpe
<SlimeyPete> nones: so I think you can forget about isorecorder. imgburn should work though.
<nones> ok
<nones> lets see
<meeero> but i could manually add these lines?
<nejode> meeero: make a backup copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and run the command...
<nejode> ...if something goes wrong you can always use your backup copy
<meeero> it asks a lot of questions, i'm not sure about every single one and the current config is not really a help to determine the current settings, i'll try to add the lines manually first, backup created of course
<meeero> the problem now is, it says:
<meeero> Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<meeero> and Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0"
<cptR3D> can someone help me with mounting a usb harddrive with ntfs on it?
<meeero> so 1280x1024 is already the preferred choise
<nosrednaekim> meeero: erase that Option metamodes line
<meeero> it's about kde then, it lowers the resolution because it thinks, 1024x768 is the maximum, i can't set more in kcontrol
<nones> ok i got a lot
<nejode> meeero: that must be because of the sync values of the monitor
<siofwolves> cptR3D, do you know what name kubuntu has gave to your usb drive ? /dev/sd?
<nejode> meeero: do you have the specs of your monitor?
<nones> ok would i choose the one that say DATA DVD or VIDEO DVD or DATA HD-DVD? to record the kubunt i386???
<SlimeyPete> DATA DVD
<nones> ok
<Jucato> huh?
<nones> lets see
<Jucato> "to record the kubuntu i386"?
<hellhound> JohnFlux: ok i am having difficulty trying to find anything in google, but those numbers seem to match what other people have where the support says that it is fine... my numbers are now 1.04, 1.29, 1.47 and still running slow
<cptR3D> duude i totally just figured it out
<cptR3D> siofwolves: thx ne way
<nones> let you know
<Jucato> nones: what do you mean to record?
<SlimeyPete> Jucato: he has the DVD i386 iso
<SlimeyPete> nero 8 won't burn it for him
<SlimeyPete> so I told him to use imgburn
<siofwolves> cptR3D, np
<SlimeyPete> hopefully that will work better.
<Jucato> nones, SlimeyPete: you don't create a Data DVD from an ISO. otherwise it will just burn an .iso file unto the DVD
<SlimeyPete> Jucato: eh?
<Jucato> There should be an option there like "Burn Image"
<SlimeyPete> imgburn should burn the iso as a disc image
<SlimeyPete> because disc images are all that imgburn does
<SlimeyPete> Jucato: nero told him it was too big for the DVD
<Jucato> oh
<SlimeyPete> which suggests to me that nero is broken in some way
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: imgburn calls it "Data DVD"?
<SlimeyPete> yes. It can burn data or video images you see.
<SlimeyPete> or HD DVD images, apparently O.o
<SlimeyPete> but it does burn them as images, not files.
<Jucato> weird and confusing name :)
<nones> ok
<nones> i couldnt do it
<SlimeyPete> why not?
<nones> it appear that for some reason the drive dont detect the dvd
<SlimeyPete> nones: does your drive normally burn DVDs OK?
<nones> this is the first time iam trying to
<nones> this is a combo cd-dvd burner
<hellhound> does anyone else know what I can test to find out why one of my computers with kubuntu is running so slow?  Top does not appear to show anything of high usage.. but everything from typing to clicking on menus is delayed 1-5 seconds
<SlimeyPete> nones: oh. I think your drive is not working properly for some reason. Or maybe the disc is broken. Are you sure it is a DVD burner, and not a CD burner with a DVD *reader*?
<nones> mmmm
<nones> i see
<SlimeyPete> nones: it is common to have a combo drive that reads DVD and CDs but only writes CDs.
<nones> that is the nasty reallity
<nones> that is my case
<nosrednaekim> hellhound: what is your memory usage? use "free -m" to tell you
<nones> so i am stock on this nasty win xp
<SlimeyPete> ok, if you can only burn CDs then you need to download the CD ISO: http://softlibre.unizar.es/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<nones> oo
<SlimeyPete> it is 700MB and will fit on a CD.
<nones> then theres a solution
<nones> let me download that
<SlimeyPete> ok. It should work :)
<nones> is it complete as well as the other??
<charwood> hellhound: Not an expert, but your slowness could be from the hard drive, not the processor.  This can happen if for some reason DMA is turned off.  To check this, open a konsole and type: "sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda1" (replace sda1 with your drive)
<SlimeyPete> it has the whole Kubuntu system on it. It does not have as much software but you can easily download the software you need from the internet - it is all automated and very easy to do.
<hellhound> nosrednaekim: it shows total 1011 used 890 free 121
<SlimeyPete> most people use the CD iso
<nones> nice
<nones> thank you very much
<nosrednaekim> hellhound: is that from the second line of the output?
<nones> hard to find peopple like you
<SlimeyPete> nones: no problem, I am happy to help.
<Jucato> yeah.. it's hard to find slimey people :)
<SlimeyPete> heh
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<SlimeyPete> not if you carry around a bucket of slime wherever you go
<charwood> nosrednaekim: This will sound like a dumb question, but bear with me.  (-8  Is the cache column on free -m the actual amount of your memory used by the kernel for cache (i.e. memory that could be considered free?)
<nones> thanks
<nones> i have another problem
<nones> can`t down load the page
<hellhound> nosrednaekim: Mem: total = 1011  used=890  free=121 shared=0  buffers=59  cached=722     -/+buffers cached: used=108 free=903    Swap: total=996 used=0 free=996   that is everything it had
<Jucato> !ram | charwood
<ubotu> charwood: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<nosrednaekim> charwood: no... the +/- buffers/cache is the ACTUAL memory usage not counting the cache
<nosrednaekim> hellhound: hrm.. you are good int hat department
<nones> forget it
<nones> it is down loading some how
<nones> ther is a God
<SlimeyPete> heh
<nones> thank you very much
<SlimeyPete> no problem.
<nones> i have been trying with this for 2 weeks finally i can se a nice way to do it
<nones> so this is gonna take awhile right??
<SlimeyPete> yes, it will take a while to download
<nones> to download?
<SlimeyPete> it is quite big, though it is nowhere near as big as the DVD
<SlimeyPete> so it should download faster than the DVD did.
<nones> thank you again and i let you know
<SlimeyPete> :)
<nones> yes is about 3 hrs or less
<nones> nice very nice
<hellhound> nosrednaekim: that is good memtest did not reveal anything either.... at first someone thought it was the mouse, but I replaced that without any real help... also this computer is a file server using samba and when a desktop tries to access it... it is also very slow
<nones> there is my mail in case you wanna stay in touch with a very torpe guy on this matter
<nones> joderecho@yahoo.com
<charwood> On a memory related question in KDE System Guard, are VmSize and VmRss equivalent to Memory Used and Memory Used - Cache respectively?
<nosrednaekim> hellhound: thats really odd, You really shouldn't have to do this,but does rebooting fix it?
<charwood> hellhound: Did you check the DMA on your hard drive?
<hellhound> nosrednaekim: no i have tried rebooting several times
<nosrednaekim> charwood: not sure..... I think VmSize the correct one to go by though
<hellhound> charwood: i am getting /dev/sdc1: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument when I type sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdc1
<dorkface> I am curious about something.  Can one have a desktop environment like KDE, but not use Kwin as the window manager, but some other one, like awesome?
<nosrednaekim> dorkface: yes
<charwood> dorkface: You can use beryl or compiz as your window manager instead.
<dorkface> ah, cool
<nosrednaekim> dorkface: just run "awesome --replace"
<Jucato> dorkface: general info: <apt> You can change the window manager used by KDE with the $KDEWM environment variable. See http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/kdewm/
<Jucato> for Compiz, it's a bit different, but basically the same
<charwood> Is "awesome" an actual window manager?
<Jucato> charwood: yeah... weird eh? :P
<Jucato> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<charwood> Huh.  Sounds... awesome.
<Koji-Murasame> Anyone having/had issues with their video card in the Kubuntu Hardy Beta?
<Jucato> Koji-Murasame: #ubuntu+1 please
<dorkface> Yeah, i'd be nice to have a window manager with the ability to be used completely by keyboard by default
<Jucato> dorkface: Alt+Tab doesn't work?
 * Jucato notes that KWin has a lot of manipulation keyboard shortcuts...
<dorkface> Jucato: that's all a window manager does?
<dorkface> I thought it did more
<Jucato> dorkface: what are you referring to?
<dorkface> like, binding a specific key to "raise" a specific program
<Jucato> aaah
<kdedev> hi
<Jucato> if you mean "a specific program", then no... KWin doesn't seem to have that (you have cycle through Alt+Tab)
<dorkface> yeah
<Jucato> (although in KWin 4 the expose function allows you to start typing)
<nosrednaekim> dorkface: yes,you can bind keys to applications
<dorkface> I'd like to bind a key so that, no matter what I am doing, I can press, say, F10, and the konsole window will "raise" and come into focus
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: to raise them?
<Jucato> oh wait yeah
<nosrednaekim> yep
<Jucato> dorkface: lol sorry you can do that :)
<nosrednaekim> you can do ANYTHING
<dorkface> Jucato: haha
 * Jucato headdesks
<Jucato> you can do that perfectly in kwin... and I've been doing it in the past but I've forgotten hehehe
<charwood> dorkface: System Settings->Keyboard and Mouse->Command Shortcutes
<Jucato> charwood: nope not that way
<charwood> Jucato: Why not?
 * Jucato used to bind Win+T to Konsole.. but stopped doing that since Yakuake
<Jucato> charwood: what he's trying to do can't be setup from there
<Jucato> I mean what he wants to do
<nosrednaekim> charwood: right click on the window border->preferences
<Jucato> dorkface: Alt+F3 or right-click on the window title bar -> Advanced -> Special Application Settings
<dorkface> Jucato: ok, there :)
 * Jucato glances at nosrednaekim... "Preferences"?... you're doing GNOME-talk P
<Jucato> Preferences tab yes :D
<kdedev> smile, you are being recorded!
<cuznt> :)
<vistalite> Jucato: i am running a mix of gnome and kde
<vistalite> D:
<nosrednaekim> configure window behavior
<vistalite> its called windows vista  :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... :)
<dorkface> Jucato: I don't see where I can bind what I want to a key
<Jucato> dorkface: Alt+F3 or right-click on the window title bar -> Advanced -> Special Application Settings -> Preferences tab -> Shortcut
<dorkface> Jucato: That will just "raise" it, it won't instanciate another session of konsole?
<Jucato> yep
<dorkface> dorkface: sweet
<dorkface> doh,
<Jucato> talking to ourself now, are we? :)
<nosrednaekim> nosrednaekim: hey there
<Jucato> dorkface: alternatively... you can always use Yakuake instead... :)
<vistalite> Jucato:  how come i always think you can do more on xp than on kubuntu am i indoctrinated/
<vistalite> ?
<dorkface> Jucato: is that a terminal program?
<vistalite> D:
<vistalite> dorkface: hai2u
<Jucato> dorkface: yes. it's a Quake-like terminal
<usuario_> hola
<vistalite> :)
<vistalite> ketal
<vistalite> jejejeje xD
<vistalite> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vistalite> i know i know D:
<dorkface> Jucato: "Quake-like"?  Wow, I'll have to look into it
<usuario_> argentina
<Jucato> dorkface: it uses an embedded Konsole. so you get Konsole's power :)
<vistalite> but RMS is working hard on making esparanto a world language
<nosrednaekim> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> dorkface: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Yakuake?content=29153
<usuario_> spañol
<Jucato> dorkface: it's in the repos so you can install it and test easily
<usuario_> spanish
<Odd-rationale> !info yakuake
<Jucato> !es | usuario_
<ubotu> usuario_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dorkface> Jucato: test it?  is it in beta?
<Jucato> Odd-rationale: !info is still broken it seems
<Odd-rationale> Jucato: awww..
<Jucato> dorkface: no. test it as in "try it out for yourself"
<dorkface> Jucato: ah :)
<dorkface> Jucato: DUDE, multiple terminal windows within a window!
<Jucato> dorkface: hm?
<dorkface> Jucato: http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=29153&file1=29153-1.jpg&file2=29153-2.jpg&file3=29153-3.png&name=Yakuake
<dorkface> or maybe its just two sessions
<Jucato> dorkface: ah you mean split views? yes
<Jucato> Konsole only has that in KDE 4
<Jucato> (and even then.. it's a bit.... sucky)
<dorkface> Jucato: I'm sold!
<Jucato> well not really split "views"... but you get what I mean :)
<vistalite> Jucato:  how can i make dolphin look like forklift of osx?
<Jucato> forklift?
<vistalite> filemanager
<vistalite> of osx
<kdedev> hi
#kubuntu 2008-03-29
<Jucato> dunno. never seen it. and the Dolphin on KDE 3 (D3lphin) is limited and broken
<BunnyRevolution> vistalite: add an engine
<vistalite> BunnyRevolution:  engine?
<BunnyRevolution> nm, i forgot what channel i was in and was not being nice
<hellhound> is there a way to create a keyboard shortcut for the running processes like it shows in ksysguard?  I tried setting it to alt-ctrl-delete but it states that it could not run kdesu
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: ctrl+esc ?
<nosrednaekim> hellhound: ctrl+esc
<hellhound> Odd-rationale: it brings up my kde start menu
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: hmm strange...
<JohnFlux> hellhound: kde3?
<hellhound> JohnFlux: yes i believe so kubuntu 7.10
<JohnFlux> hellhound: hmm, dunno ;-)
<Odd-rationale> JohnFlux: ctrl+esc works for you?
<SlimeyPete> hellhound: ctrl+esc should already do it
<JohnFlux> Odd-rationale: works for me
<Odd-rationale> works for me too
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+esc has always worked for me
<Jucato> hellhound: using Compiz or something?
<hellhound> Jucato: yes i am
<Jucato> there you have it folks :)
<Odd-rationale> ah. no wonder...
<hellhound> hummm opk?
<kdedev> boo
<kdedev> someone say hi
<Jucato> hellhound: Compiz overrirdes KDE's/KWin's default shortcuts. so if some KDE shortcuts don't work, you know who's the culprit
<Jucato> kdedev: hm?
<Odd-rationale> someone needs to come up with a kompiz - compiz-fusion for kde. Or make kwin capabel of the cube effect... :)
<kdedev> Jucato: it's johflux.  i'm fighting with recordmydesktop
<Jucato> kdedev: hahaha
<hellhound> Odd-rationale: i completely agree... i love the program but almost everything is affected by it
<kdedev> it keeps crashing :(
<Jucato> Odd-rationale: someone just needs to write the plugin for KWin
<Jucato> (just like that coverflow-like plugin or somethign)
<Odd-rationale> Jucato: I wonder how long it would take for someone to do that...
<Jucato> depends I guess... on motivation, free time, etc...
 * Jucato doesn't mind... likes the "Desktop Wall" (Present Desktops?) effect better
<Odd-rationale> Jucato: on kde4?
<Jucato> yeah
<kdedev> yep
<Jucato> to me it's fancy yet more functional than a <insert polygon here>
<nosrednaekim> there is a coverflow plugin for 4.1
<Odd-rationale> I can't wait till kde4 is stable enough for me... I tried it, i tried to like 4.0...
<nosrednaekim> for the current windows
<Jucato> it's stable... but there's a difference between stable and "feature complete/parity"
 * Jucato boots up his ubuntu laptop... there was an effect he liked...
<Odd-rationale> What is the coverflow plugin?
<nosrednaekim> you know what coverflow is?
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: i think so... :?
<nosrednaekim> well, you can do the same thing to your open windows in kde 4.1
<Jucato> I maybe wrong... it wasn't cover flow but Flip Switch: http://www.commit-digest.org/issues/2008-01-27/
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: unless you know of a separate coverflow plugin
<nosrednaekim> yeah... they probably called it that because "coverflow" would infringe on apple
<nosrednaekim> its the same thing though :P
<Jucato> nah, Trolltech has some coverflow thingy I think
<Jucato> ah wait, they call it Picture Flow
<nosrednaekim> PictureFlow but that Apaku guy
<nosrednaekim> *by
<Jucato> Ariya Hidayat
<vistalite> Jucato:  you like osx?
<Jucato> haven't used it
<vistalite> me niether
<vistalite> is there a way to boot really fast into xp from kubuntu
<vistalite> for when i want to play a game
<vistalite> like less than 1 minute would be nice :)
<kdedev> :)
<vistalite> if only kubuntu had gaming like xp i would never have to use xp ever again
<vistalite> but i have an ati card
<vistalite> so i am forced
<vistalite> to run xp
<Daisuke_Ido> not for much longer
<Daisuke_Ido> and no one is forced to use anything
<nick_> vistalite:  use cedega
<vistalite> what do you mean Daisuke_Ido?
<Daisuke_Ido> you choose to game, which makes using xp your choice :)
<Daisuke_Ido> vistalite, the drivers are getting better for ati cards
<Odd-rationale> vistalite: Why not give up your game for freedom? a greater cause :)
<vistalite> nick_ i looked into cedega the game i play most pro evolution soccer 6 doesnt run in cedega
<Darkrift2> ok, how do i exit X? when i ctrl_alt_backspace it restarts. I need to close X to install my new nvidia drivers :S
<nick_> vistalite:  soccer lol yeah i know
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkrift2, ctrl+ alt+ f1, login there, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift2: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: ask whether he's using gdm or kdm first :P
<Daisuke_Ido> wine's light years ahead of cedega by this point
<nick_> what app can open .iso
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<billygotshot> how do i burn a cd?
<billygotshot> i want to put a .iso on a cd
<Daisuke_Ido> !k3b | billygotshot
<ubotu> billygotshot: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<sourcemaker> I have installed the current hardy beta version... now I have the problem... that the KDE session crashs very often and kdm restarts... is this a known problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll want the option "burn cd image"
<Darkrift2> ok, ctrl_alt_f1 kinda didnt work :S
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot,  you can right click and select burn image
<Darkrift2> i got a black screen for a few minutes with nothing cept a blinking cursor
<billygotshot> sorry its a .img. I tried renaming it to .iso to burn it but that did not work
<Jucato> sourcemaker: #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions
<sourcemaker> Jucato: ok
<billygotshot> also whenever i try to install the rpm or whatever (im completely new to this) i get to the point where it asks if i want to continue and i say yes "Y" then it does nothing.
<sourcemaker> Jucato: does the kde meta package contains all kde components? (kdebase,kdegames,kdeutiles,kdedevelop...)
<Jucato> sourcemaker: yes (if you mean the "kde" metapackage)
<Odd-rationale> billygotshot: don't use rpm with kubuntu.
<Odd-rationale> billygotshot: use .deb
<billygotshot> o ok
<Odd-rationale> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, .debs are easier than windows installation wizards
<billygotshot> well I am trying to install nerolinux but it is a .rpm file
<nosrednaekim> thats not exactly true.... ubuntu uses dpkg, not RPM
<nosrednaekim> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<billygotshot> well yeah i cant install the alien package
<Odd-rationale> In windows it is like, "I need to buy a separate cd for every software I install?!"
<billygotshot> it just stops
<Odd-rationale> billygotshot: doesnt nero linux offer .debs or a deb repo?
<daiana> #ubuntu-es
<nonewmsgs> does linux nero support subchannel data
<billygotshot> yes i think it does
<billygotshot> can i convert .rpm to .deb?
<DarkriftX> ok, killing kdm gives me the blank screen also
<DarkriftX> how do i kill X and get a prompt :S
<adude> what program can i use to play wma?
<nonewmsgs> adude, they should all play wma
<Odd-rationale> adude: kaffeine ?
<nick__> billygotshot:  www.nero.com
<Odd-rationale> adude: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<adude> no
<nick__> billygotshot:  product nerolinux and he have a .deb there
<Odd-rationale> adude: you might need it
<adude> where do i get that
<nonewmsgs> why are there 3 sets of restricted extras?  is there a difference between ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras and xubuntu....?
<Odd-rationale> adude: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> nonewmsgs: yes.
<adude> yea i found it
<adude> thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> adude: consider converting it to ogg. Live free!
<nonewmsgs> adude, i would not recomend transcoding
<adude> do i need a program to convert it to ogg?
<nonewmsgs> adude, although ogg is high quality and much more free, there will be a loss of quality
<nonewmsgs> adude, for any lossy to lossy transcoding
<Odd-rationale> nonewmsgs: True.
<Odd-rationale> I have ended up reripping my entirecd collection...
<Odd-rationale> this time to flac
<billygotshot> alright i downloaded the deb and opened it with the package installer and it is giving me Error: Wrong architexture 'i836'
<adude> if i can just play wma i will be fine
<billygotshot> and it won't let me install
<Daisuke_Ido> i feel like such a retard when dealing with bash
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, do a sudo apt-get install k3b and try that
<adude> my mp3 player won't play ogg :(
<nonewmsgs> adude, that's a common problem too
<Odd-rationale> adude: ah. that is a big problem
<billygotshot> I already have k3b installed
<Odd-rationale> adude: Some day ogg and flac will be the standard! :)
<nonewmsgs> you dont like the k3b
<billygotshot> How do I burn a .img in k3b then?
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale, keep dreaming :)
<adude> i should install linux on my mp3 player :)
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, the problem 99% of the time is the upperlowercase doesnt match in the one file
<billygotshot> ok?
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, there are usually 2 files one small text one and one butn
<Daisuke_Ido> nonewmsgs, no, in this case, it's probably a windows game that he got from some torrent, where the yahoo that posted it used clonecd instead of something sensible.
<Daisuke_Ido> which is fine
<billygotshot> no its not?
<Daisuke_Ido> that works too
<billygotshot> its windows xp that i am going to use as a duel boot
<billygotshot> for games
<billygotshot> instead of playing it through wine
<Daisuke_Ido> so i was close :)
<Daisuke_Ido> but anyway
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, in the folder you downloaded it there should be 2 files an img and another one right?
<Daisuke_Ido> in k3b, burn image file.  change the filter to all files
<billygotshot> there are 3 files
<Daisuke_Ido> select the img file
<billygotshot> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> and k3b is going to complain that it's not an iso9660 image, but it will still do the md5sum
<nonewmsgs> Daisuke_Ido, he needs to make sure the ucase is correct.  windows users never do that right
<matt123> Hi!
<billygotshot> it says could not open the document
<Daisuke_Ido> nonewmsgs, i seriously doubt it in this case.  it's an img, which k3b doesn't like by default
<BluesKaj> billygotshot, normally *.img files will burn as ISO's on K3B , not always but if you have RW media , that's the best way to test it. Some times just remnaming the file extension to *.iso works too
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, try nonewmsgs' suggestion
<billygotshot> well i will try renaiming it to .iso
<billygotshot> what about the 2 other files though
<billygotshot> just leave them?
<nonewmsgs> no no
<nonewmsgs> one file is the instructions to burn the img
<billygotshot> lol If i change the name to .iso it says it seems not to be a usable image
<billygotshot> ill try anyways
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, what are the file extensions
<BluesKaj> billygotshot, try burning as a data file
<matt123> just installed hardy kde4 - but the control panel is missing - what package do I need?
<artfullylost> Whenever I try to update using adept, it says "failed to update : Perhaps downloads failed or would break commit". Any ideas?
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, cue file
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, open the cue file
<billygotshot> it says it is not a valid iso file should i continue anyways
<billygotshot> there is a .ccd .sub and .img file
<billygotshot> not .cue
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, no do not continue.  open the cue file with a text editor
<DarkriftX> ctrl-alt-f2 gives same screen
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, ccd?
<billygotshot> it opens with a text editor
<billygotshot> and yes .ccd
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, make sure it has the exact uppercase as the img as well as the sub and all file names are identical like that
<billygotshot> they are
<artfullylost> Also, further to the problem above, afterwords, I get sigbert 6 errors and adept is unusable.
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, then select burn image from k3b and selet the cue file
<nonewmsgs> ccd
<billygotshot> hmm
<_myrtille_> artfullylost: I'm no pro either, but did you check your sources.list? Maybe the list is incopmlete/broken?
<artfullylost> _myrtille_ : Could be the problem, but I checked all of the sources, and it doesn't explain why I can now only load adept in read-only mode.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i am completely hosed here...
<Daisuke_Ido> what is wrong with the following?
<Daisuke_Ido> if [ $1 = "-m" ]
<Daisuke_Ido> in bash, shouldn't that check to see if the first argument passed is -m ?
<billygotshot> ok
<billygotshot> it says it is not a usable image
<nonewmsgs> billygotshot, change all the names to something like xp
<billygotshot> ok
<sl4mm3r> hey..
<billygotshot> still says the same thing
<sl4mm3r> is there  a simple graphics program like paint.. where cutting/pasting certain parts of the image is fairlyeasy
<DarkriftX> what package contains agetty?
<DarkriftX> google isnt much help righ tnow
<billygotshot> should i change the .img to .iso
<billygotshot> ?
<sl4mm3r> i've tried krita and gimp.. and i can't seem to cut and paste properly .. i don't feel like using layers for each "object" ..since i am cutting and pasting different parts of objects quite frequently
<_myrtille_> artfullylost: ok... i just took a long shot. ;) You know aptitude /apt-get ? Are they returning the same errormessage?
<_myrtille_> if not try running sudo apt-get update
<sl4mm3r> also gimps mouse over help toolboxes aren't display text.. any ideas?
<billygotshot> how do i install a .deb file........
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, got THAT fixed, is it proper to use nested ifs in bash?
<ForgeAus> Daisuke sure
<ForgeAus> you see it in scripts all the time
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: I don't see why you shouldn't be able to
<ForgeAus> nested ifs/cases and so on
<Daisuke_Ido> i wasn't sure
<ForgeAus> join #Bash
<Daisuke_Ido> i know it works, just didn't know if it was proper form :D
<ForgeAus> oops forgot the /
<sl4mm3r> billygotshot: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<sl4mm3r> or right click install with gdeb-manager or whatnot
<Daisuke_Ido> i just threw together a quick and dirty script for mounting ISOs for the terminally challenged.
<sl4mm3r> terminally challanged
<sl4mm3r> hahaha
<ForgeAus> rofl :)
<sl4mm3r> )e_
<jcgkffycs> what is the marker to add to an fstab entry to mount it as read only?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: nice:)
<ForgeAus> terminally challenged sounds like me :)
<sl4mm3r> i am artistically challanged... :(  how do i cut and paste selected areas of my graphics
<sl4mm3r> i am just challenged.. sigh
<ForgeAus> (as in I generally take the GUI option if one I know of is available)
<vit> hello
<billygotshot> i feel like a idiot now.. I just realized i downloaded a 32bit nerolinux when i am using a 64bit system
<ForgeAus> hey vit :)
<ForgeAus> billygotshot it should work
<Daisuke_Ido> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61432/
<billygotshot> but it doesnt
<billygotshot> so ill try the 64 bit
<Daisuke_Ido> it *works* but when mounting (and the mountpoint doesn't exist) it gives the following error:
<Daisuke_Ido> [: 31: iso: unexpected operator
<ForgeAus> most 32 bit stuff works in a 64bit environment, there is, or at least was, some kinda trouble with adobe flash, but other than that most stuff works
<milian-laptop> nabend
<vit> alguien que hable español
<ForgeAus> but then yeah if theres a 64-bit option available your probably better to go with it
<billygotshot> key word is most there =\
<_myrtille_> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim, can i convince you to take a quick look at that paste and tell me what i'm screwing up?
<billygotshot> see now it works fine :)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: I don't know BASH
<nosrednaekim> too bad intelikey isn't here
<Daisuke_Ido> well, feel free to steal and use it :F
<Daisuke_Ido> :D even
<Daisuke_Ido> it does work
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: watch the language here ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> just that one little pesky error
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, which error?
<Daisuke_Ido> i use steal in a colloquial sense, it's GPL, though it doesn't say that yet
<Daisuke_Ido> [: 31: iso: unexpected operator
<billygotshot> could i rename a .img file to .iso and burn it?
<sl4mm3r> am i missing a package..  the toolbox help text isn't displaying
<Daisuke_Ido> billygotshot, in theory
<sl4mm3r> mouse over
<billygotshot> So there is a slight possibility of it not working?
<Daisuke_Ido> NickPresta, or can you see perhaps a more elegant way of doing that?
<MilitantPotato> Can you burn the Live CD to a DVD?
<adude> when i get into adept installer is says a process is using the system packaging database how can get past that
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix | adude
<ubotu> adude: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MilitantPotato> Can the live CD be used if it's burned to a DVD?
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: I think so
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't see why not
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, hmm. I don't get any error(s) when I mount/unmount. I removed the sudo commands from the script and executed the script with sudo directly (You can check the uid before hand and alert the user to use sudo if you wish).
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: thanks, I'll let the guy know
<Daisuke_Ido> no errors when you mount (and the mountpoint doesn't exist)?
<TOMX> Hellooo
<Daisuke_Ido> now i just have to figure out how to check UID :D
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, http://pastebin.ca/961640
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<TOMX> I seem to be having a problem with Kubuntu.. I'm trying to launch applications like firefox..Window Wireless Drivers and it they just close :s
<Daisuke_Ido> -u doesn't need an additional parameter though, it just unmounts /media/iso
<Daisuke_Ido> but thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe something's just screwed on my end
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479255
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, I have /bin/sh linked to /bin/bash instead of dash. That may be the difference?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, i don't know if i ever changed mine
<Daisuke_Ido> /usr/bin/imount: line 10: [: =: unary operator expected
<Daisuke_Ido> changing to bash gives me at least a more useful error
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, http://pastebin.ca/961645 runs fine here.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's two copies nested :)
<Daisuke_Ido> but i see what you mean
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, try running: `sudo bash -x mountiso -m ISO.iso` and `sudo bash -x mountiso -u` to see what is going on and where/why it fails
<jmichaelx> a while back, i upgraded kaffeine... and when that upgraded, it removed kaffeine-xine. i could play very few videos that way, so i used aptitude to downgrade to the previous version, and re-installed kaffeine-xine... but now, i can no longer play .avi files. any suggestions?
<dthacker> Hi.  I have a new IDE hard drive attached via a USB enclosure.  I've created one linux partition on the new drive, and I'd like to format it for ext3, but parted says it doesn't support it.  How should I accomplish the format?
<siso> I have a video related question as well (sort of)...libdvdcss is not showing up in my Adept file list...any idea what that's all about?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://pastebin.ca/961652 < output
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like it's fine
<Daisuke_Ido> removing sudo and putting in a uid check worked brilliantly
<siso> ??
<tomahasamoot> I've just installed, and updated kubuntu 8.10 alt amd64, and kdesu isn't working... if I want to use adept_manager, or systemsettings, I have to run them with sudo from a terminal... I tried reinstalling kdesudo, but it didn't help
<Daisuke_Ido> NickPresta, i appreciate your help on this.  i think i can call this my first real script (the one this replaces were three and two liners that depended on the mount point being there in the first place)
<Daisuke_Ido> !medibuntu | siso
<ubotu> siso: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<siso> ok yeah, I know about that....I forgot that when I installed feisty over dapper that I didn't put medibuntu back in my repositories
<siso> thanks daisuke
<dthacker> !+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker> tomahasamoot: try #ubuntu+1 for hardy support.
<Daisuke_Ido> siso, you're welcome
<DarkriftX> ok
<DarkriftX> there MUST be a way to kill x and not lock up
<DarkriftX> nobody here knows how to kill X and get a prompt in kubuntu 7.10?
<jmichaelx> DarkriftX:  ctrl + F1
<nosrednaekim> DarkriftX: you can boot recovery mode
<DarkriftX> that gives me a black screen with nothing
<DarkriftX> recovery mode wont let me install nvidia drivers, needs run level 3
<jmichaelx> DarkriftX: it has always given me a prompt
<billygotshot> anyone know why the burn process stopped at 99%?
<DarkriftX> i get a black screen with a flashing cursor, no prompt and typing doesnt show any text. only way out of it is ctrl-alt-del
<rom> hi
<jmichaelx> this is odd, my internet appears to be down, but i am still able to chat in here
<DarkriftX> jmichaelx, i was getting that for over a month in vista
<alexis_> hola alguien de argentina?
<Daisuke_Ido> DarkriftX, ctrl+alt+2 the?
<Daisuke_Ido> then*
<DarkriftX> http was down, but all other internet access worked fine
<jmichaelx> funny
<DarkriftX> http/ftp were down*
<DarkriftX> with all browsers
<DarkriftX> i either had to reboot, or wait about an hour for it to fix itself
<rom> since ksynaptic has been removed from repositories, what software can I use for configuring my touchpad?
<jmichaelx> yeah, i just tried opera and FF
<DarkriftX> tried that also Daisuke_Ido
<jmichaelx> hmm, i dunno if i have to reboot or what
<DarkriftX> jmichaelx, when it was like that, if i tried to connect to a NEW irc server, id get dns errors about sockets in use
<DarkriftX> maybe that will help you :)
<jmichaelx> ty
<jmichaelx> ok http is working again
<DarkriftX> heh
<jmichaelx> i think it's just the FBI watching me
 * DarkriftX quits fast (lol)
<aobo> Hi guys how do I install nvidia driver for kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> well, that is just one of the more exciting possibilities
<aobo> and how do i see which bit am i using? 32bit or 64bit
<DarkriftX> aobo, download it from nvidia's site then run it (you have to kill X, which im unable to do)
<aobo> kill X?
<DarkriftX> heh
<DarkriftX> yeah, dont ask how
<DarkriftX> the drivers wont install with X running
<aobo> whats Kill X
<rom> since ksynaptic has been removed from repositories, what software can I use for configuring my touchpad?
<DarkriftX> wow
<Daisuke_Ido> well of course.  everyone knows that open source software leads to the Big T
<DarkriftX> X is your gui
<jmichaelx> have either of you ever considered using 'envy'? that's what i did
<Daisuke_Ido> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<DarkriftX> be carefull
<siso> Darkrift, the other guy up there meant ctrl+alt+F1 to get to the terminal, I think
<siso> But I don't think that actually kills X
<DarkriftX> i know siso  ive tried that
<siso> ok...just making sure
<jmichaelx> ctrl-alt-F1, yes.... and it does kill X
<aobo> im lost. so what do i do
<DarkriftX> it gives me a black screen with flashing cursor and nothing works except ctrl-alt-del
<siso> oh does it?
<Daisuke_Ido> jmichaelx, dropping to a TTY doesn't kill x
<jmichaelx> it is supposed to kill X
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<jmichaelx> Daisuke_Ido: ok, gotcha
<siso> thanks daisuke....I'm not crazy then
<matt__> you know how konsole (yakuake, etc) keep a log of the commands you run? How can I disable this? As well as (perhaps) disabling (all?) loggin of such stuff. for like, security reasons
<DarkriftX> it doesnt even give me a prompt
<siso> yay!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> you can ctrl+alt+f7 to get right back in :)
<jmichaelx> Daisuke_Ido: ty for the correction
<siso> right :)
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries :)
<DarkriftX> aobo, im trying to figure that out also
<DarkriftX> ive downloaded the installer, but im unable to "close" (kill) X (the gui)
<aobo> okay.
<DarkriftX> which is required to install the drivers
<jmichaelx> DarkriftX: when kdm starts, can't you just choose a terminal session?
<aobo> im trying adept manager right now
<DarkriftX> you can use the ones that are built in, but ive never gotten those to work
<Daisuke_Ido> it still starts the x server
<Daisuke_Ido> DarkriftX, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" doesn't do it for you?
<jmichaelx> Daisuke_Ido: i guess my mind is just not in gear, i have installed nvidia and ati drivers many, many time
<jmichaelx> times*
<DarkriftX> to try the default ones, go to Kmenu>system settings>Advanced tab>restricted drivers and enable the nvidia drivers
<DarkriftX> but be warned
<Daisuke_Ido> jmichaelx, i just install them from the repos
<DarkriftX> it NEVER works for me
<robinson> test
<DarkriftX> and Daisuke_Ido that didnt work for me either
<Daisuke_Ido> i've never had an issue with the nvidia drivers in the RDM
<DarkriftX> gave me same result
<aobo> okay i wish this is just like windows XP . install drivers and it will override the default one
<Daisuke_Ido> wow...
<DarkriftX> im glad to hear this isnt default behavior
<aobo> im in Adept Manager. and typed in nvidia and cameup with lots
<DarkriftX> so i have something messed up
<DarkriftX> what could cause me not to be able to change tty
<Daisuke_Ido> ohhhh
<jmichaelx> i use several different distros, and have usually had no problems with getting nvidia drivers installed. i usually just get the driver from the nvidia site.
<DarkriftX> the ones on the website worked for me before
<jmichaelx> i'm pretty sure i just ctrl-alt-f1 to do the dirty work
<DarkriftX> but ive tried the built in ones about 5x now
<tomahasamoot> dthacker: thanx
<DarkriftX> they always leave me at a black screen unable to login and i have to change back to nv
<leo_rockw> hello #kubuntu
<jmichaelx> hmm
<aobo> how do i see which nvidia card i have?
<aobo> like hardware info.
<DarkriftX> i dont know how i got the drivers from the site working last time
<jmichaelx> type 'lspci'
<aobo> okay
<DarkriftX> im sure this problem im having getting to a different tty must be a new problem
<aobo> thanks jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> aobo: np
<aobo>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP                               8x]
<aobo> do i just go find the driver on the official website now?
<Daisuke_Ido> aobo, you want nvidia-glx-legacy
<Daisuke_Ido> from the repos
<matt__> you know how konsole (yakuake, etc) keep a log of the commands you run? How can I disable this? As well as (perhaps) disabling (all?) loggin of such stuff. for like, security reasons
<aobo> cool thanks
<aobo> here goes. waiting for it to install
<jmichaelx> i think i have a PC with that card, but PCI instead of PCI
<aobo> :S
<nosrednaekim> matt__: yeah.... you can disable bash history
<jmichaelx> instead of AGP*
<aobo> i have XP running
<aobo> its PCI card
<jmichaelx> ok
<aobo> dual OS
<jmichaelx> i have vectorlinux on that old box
<prince_jammys> matt__: it's not Konsole that does this. it's bash
<aobo> now what do i do?
<aobo> got the glx-legacy in
<jmichaelx> aobo: just apt-get install it
<aobo> i did
<jmichaelx> restart x
<aobo> oh
<aobo> restart x or restart the whole computer?
<aobo> and whats x again?
<jmichaelx> aobo: you should just be able to restart X, ctrl-alt-backspace
<aobo> honestly i dont see any difference
<aobo> :S
<jmichaelx> aobo: you may need to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aobo> i went in system settings in k menu and monitor and display and the card is still not in the list
<jmichaelx> you should at least have accel. 3D if the driver is working
<aobo> hmmm
<aobo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<jmichaelx> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> aobo, glkinfo | grep direct
<Daisuke_Ido> aobo, glxinfo | grep direct
<aobo> ?
<aobo> :S
<Daisuke_Ido> change the k to an x, i can't type
<adude> what program can i use for remote desktop connection
<leo_rockw> adude: krdc
<aobo> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<leo_rockw> adude: k remote desktop connection :-P
<aobo> thats with the glxinfo | grep direct
<adude> but i can't connect using a ip address
<aobo> Ok im stuck michael
<leo_rockw> adude: you should
<aobo> do i type your command in konsole?
<leo_rockw> adude: type rdp:/ before the ip
<aobo> it came up with /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<aobo> der. need sudo in front of it.
<aobo> sorry
<jmichaelx> aobo: yes, sudo
<DarkriftX> ok, google is showing me that lots of other users are having problems switching to tty's but no apparent fixes that apply to me
<jmichaelx> aobo: it seems to me the last time i used that legacy driver with that card, i had to manually add a line to xorg.conf
<DarkriftX> im not even using nvidia drivers yet, still using nv (most users get this error BECAUSE they have nvidia drivers and nv is the fix for them(
<jmichaelx> i am not sure about that lol
<aobo> im stuck on the command
<aobo> i typed in the identifier for the gfx card
<Daisuke_Ido> i certainly wouldn't say most
<Daisuke_Ido> some, perhaps
<aobo> and now im stuck
<DarkriftX> most of the ones i read
<DarkriftX> i read the first 7 links from google
<Daisuke_Ido> you're aware that the people whining on forums are not a majority, right?
<DarkriftX> every one of them had nvidia users sayin ghtat, some had riva users saying they had same problem
<DarkriftX> of course
<Daisuke_Ido> people don't post on forums just to say "hi, just wanted to let you know everything's working GREAT!"
<DarkriftX> but of the ones i read, MOST applies
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough
<DarkriftX> i was saying of the results i got, most were nvidia related and thier fixes dont apply to me
<DarkriftX> i wonder
<DarkriftX> if i boot to the recovery mode, and rename kdm, then try to change the runlevel to 3, would that possibly work?
<jmichaelx> i enter 'geforce4 mx 440' in the search in UF, and it says it doesn't find anything
<aobo> okay here we go
<DarkriftX> gl aobo
<aobo> i finished the blue screeen set up
<aobo> now what?
<aobo> it doesnt seem to work
<hydrogen> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> doh
<aobo> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<jmichaelx> aobo: did it allow you to select the nvidia driver?
<aobo> errr.... hmmmm
<aobo> i guess so
<aobo> :S
<nejode> nvidia-glx-legacy is for TNT's, Riva's and the likes....
<nick__> how to enable sli in kubuntu ?
<nejode> nvidia-glx is for cards up to MX's
<aobo> okay
<nick__> ok so is already enable ?
<nick__> nvm lol
<aobo> not for 64MB PCI?
<jmichaelx> nejode: are you sure about that?
<aobo> :S
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, that's right, new is for fx and up
<nejode> ...and nvidia-glx-new is for FX's upwards
<aobo> i shall wait till the discussion is done
<nejode> sure man...
<Daisuke_Ido> so just nvidia-glx for you, aobo
<aobo> ah that was quick
<jmichaelx> yep, just try it, it couldn't hurt... although i am fairly certain i used the legacy driver with that card.
<aobo> thanks guys. time to try again
<nejode> I have a MX-4000 and it uses nvidia-glx
<aobo> i mean my card is teh worst in the range.
<jmichaelx> nejode: could this have all changed at some point?
<aobo> something like legacy doesnt apply
<nejode> aobo: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to chuckle at the mx 4000
<aobo> i did in adpet manager.
<aobo> waiting for it now
<nejode> ...sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<nick__> someone can help me for sli nvidia ?
<jmichaelx> Daisuke_Ido: why do you chuckle at it?
<aobo> *chuckle*
<aobo> nejode: what do i do now?
<nejode> because it's a lousy card!!!
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> i mostly have lousy cards
<Daisuke_Ido> that was an attempt to market a subpar entry level card and make it sound better than the other gf4 mx's, when in reality it's essentially a gf2 with software shading (from what ive seen)
<nejode> aobo: you have to restart so the kernel module loads
<aobo> doh again
<jmichaelx> i have an mx 440, and mx 4000, and an fx6200-PCI... my best card lol
<Daisuke_Ido> 7600gs - budget card but performs great (for what little i do)
<Daisuke_Ido> and i have a gf2mx400 in my geexbox in the living room
<nick__> no :(
<jmichaelx> i strictly stick to old worn-out hardware...
<nejode> now, that's a good old card
<oloughlin75> Hmmm.... should I install kubuntu again? Gnome was too slow and I don't feel and im missing some of the things that gnome and kde had that fluxbox is missing
<jmichaelx> i do not own a box with a PCI-e port
<aobo> hi guys im back again
<jmichaelx> aobo: how goes it?
<aobo> ummm
<nejode> fluxbox is like a F-1: fast but uncomfortable
<aobo> i saw a flash of the nvidia sign
<nick__> he have a channel for nvidia linux ?
<jmichaelx> aobo: that is a good sign
<Daisuke_Ido> aobo, then you should be golden
<nejode> and???
<aobo> and...
<aobo> now i have 10 things to update
<aobo> according to adept updater
<oloughlin75> nejode: I really like how you can "tab" windows
<jmichaelx> so you have X?
<jmichaelx> that is great
<nejode> great!
<aobo> whats X
<aobo> no really. whats X
<DarkriftX> we went over this
<DarkriftX> X is your GUI
<aobo> i forgot...
<NickPresta> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aobo> oooh
<nejode> graphical
<aobo> GUI
<aobo> cool
<Daisuke_Ido> if you see pretties on the screen, x is working :D
<artfullylost_> Adept simply will not function for me.
<DarkriftX> you remember windows 95?
<jmichaelx> aobo: type 'glxgears' in a terminal
<oloughlin75> !adeptfix artfullylost_
<DarkriftX> DOS was the OS and Windows was the GUI
<Daisuke_Ido> artfullylost_, it doesn't *function* for anyone
<aobo> woooo
<aobo> gears!
<Daisuke_Ido> i would really recommend synaptic
<DarkriftX> thats how linux is... linux is command line, X gives it a gui
<artfullylost_> !adeptfix
<jmichaelx> they worked?
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<aobo> yep worked
<Jucato> aobo: what does "glxinfo | grep render" say btw?
<nejode> artfullylost: did you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Daisuke_Ido> but unlike windows, you're not limited to a single gui
<DarkriftX> lol, exactly
<aobo> af few chokes for the gears but okay i gues
<jmichaelx> sweet, you have 3D acceleration now
<Jucato> (hm.. well not really... glxgears isn't really a definite test)
<nejode> aobo: how many fps?
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox for the masochists...
<DarkriftX> nor are you forced to reboot every 13 minutes with thier forced reboot screen (also known as a BSOD)
<aobo> direct rendering: Yes
<aobo> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X/PCI/SSE2
<Jucato> aobo: now that is the definite test :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i would say that yes, you have acceleration.
<aobo> fps? how do i tell
<aobo> cool thanks guys.
<Daisuke_Ido> aobo, no matter, you're good :D
<aobo> so many thanks
<aobo> hmm
<aobo> so i can play brutal chess now?
<DarkriftX> now if only i could get MINE working lol
<oloughlin75> Does anyone know where firefox stores the search engines?
<aobo> whats wrong with yours?
<DarkriftX> i cant kill X to install my drivers
<aobo> oh
<Jucato> DarkriftX: where does Ctrl+Alt+F1 take you?
<DarkriftX> i downloaded the drivers from the site
<DarkriftX> black screen with a flashing cursor
<Jucato> no text login prompt?
<DarkriftX> i had to reboot to get otu of it (just learned that ctrl_alt_f7 will return me to X)
<DarkriftX> nope
<DarkriftX> neither do like 10 different commands ppl told me to try
<nejode> aobo: in the konsole under the glxgears you'll get the fps...
<DarkriftX> killing kdm gives same thing
<Jucato> hm... that's weird...
<nick__> mi icone of my desktop is to small how i make my icone more big ?
<DarkriftX> some getty command someone had me try also gave same outcome
<Jucato> there's something wrong on a deeper level
<jmichaelx> a while back, i upgraded kaffeine... and when that upgraded, it removed kaffeine-xine. i could play very few videos that way, so i used aptitude to downgrade to the previous version, and re-installed kaffeine-xine... but now, i can no longer play .avi files. any suggestions?
<DarkriftX> yes
<DarkriftX> thats what i figured
<aobo> 900 fps
<aobo> well 880 ish
<DarkriftX> lol
<aobo> direct rendering: Yes
<aobo> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X/PCI/SSE2
<DarkriftX> i bet after 100fps the compute rjust gives you a random number
<aobo> oops wrong
<DarkriftX> theres no real way to prove that
<aobo> 1982 frames in 5.0 seconds = 396.350 FPS
<aobo> 4421 frames in 5.0 seconds = 884.152 FPS
<aobo> 4155 frames in 5.0 seconds = 830.856 FPS
<aobo> :S
<Jucato> !paste | aobo
<ubotu> aobo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nejode> for a mx-440 it's ok
<aobo> oh.
<NickPresta> oloughlin75, check out this page for information: http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/03/firefox-search-bar-hacks.html
<aobo> its 1857 fps now
<aobo> how do i make the icons smaller on the desktop?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: !!! hows it going!!
<NickPresta> oloughlin75, check out: /usr/share/firefox/searchplugins/ for the preloaded search plugins.
<DarkriftX> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<nejode> jmichaelx: try installing mplayer or vlc, they'll install again all propietary codecs
<DarkriftX> maybe ill try the drivers on the repos again :S
<Jucato> nick__, aobo: try System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Advanced tab
<jmichaelx> nejode: i have all of that installed
<aobo> thanks Jucato
<jmichaelx> nejode: before i upgraded to the new kaffeine, .avi's played fine
<Jucato> DarkriftX: didn't the nvidia packages work for you?
<DarkriftX> they havent in the past
<DarkriftX> always locked up when kdm tried to start
<DarkriftX> so i always used the ones from the website
<DarkriftX> so ill the the packages again
<jmichaelx> DarkriftX: is your adapter PCI?
<DarkriftX> if i can figure out which one to install
<DarkriftX> its a laptpo
<DarkriftX> and yes, kinda
<jmichaelx> ok, nm
<bnex10> oh hey DarkriftX
<DarkriftX> sup bnex10
<bnex10> hey i would love to disable ipv6
<nick__> yeah Jucato thanks
<artfullylost_> Thank you, oloughlin75.
<bnex10> most daemons tend to use ipv6
<DarkriftX> how do i tell which nvidia driver i need?
<DarkriftX> mines rather new (year old or so) but its a mobile
<nejode> nvidia 6150?
<DarkriftX> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<DarkriftX> yes
<nejode> nvidia-glx-new
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> there a link to a list there ^^^^
<bnex10> i want to use ipv4 for network services
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: howdy
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: How you been?
<bnex10> vnc and ircd will work fine without ipv6 interfering
<bnex10> help!
<jmichaelx> a while back, i upgraded kaffeine... and when that upgraded, it removed kaffeine-xine. i could play very few videos that way, so i used aptitude to downgrade to the previous version of kaffeine, and re-installed kaffeine-xine... but now, i can no longer play .avi files. even mplayer and vlc will not play .avi's.any suggestions?
<rom> hi again
<nejode> DarkriftX: install nvidia-glx-new, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and restart
<DarkriftX> wish me luck, restarting now
<rom> how can I configure my touchpad
<rom> on kubuntu?
<rom> (enable or disable it)
<nejode> jmichaelx: does it spit out any error?
<adude> is the kde4 any good?
<rom> I used "ksynaptics" but it has been removed from repositories...
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> adude: I like it
<jmichaelx> nejode: i will check soon, i am removing --purgin a bunch of stuff and re-installing
<Jucato> nejode: afaik the command now is "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<adude> did you have any problems with it
<Dr_willis> rom,  gsynaptics works decently well with kde. :( but i think the whole synaptics  program is basicially unsupported these days
<leo_rockw> adude: kde4 is good, but not ready for daily use, at least for me
<rom> but even unsupported, it worked fine
<Dr_willis> testing out kde4 now. Its useable.. but missing some bits.. and im getting lots of crashes
<rom> it has been removed :(
<leo_rockw> bnex10: what's your question?
<nejode> Jucato: you're right... uuupppss
<Jucato> nejode: :P
<adude> i like it. but it has to many problems yet
<rom> and there is no other software :(
<Dr_willis> rom,  i imagine that gsynaptics will get removed soon also. from what i recall on the synaptics homepage, the thing is gettting obsoleted by a newer project.
<Dr_willis> !find gsynaptics
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<Dr_willis> silly bot.
<leo_rockw> !cookie | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> boo
<rom> what project?
<rom> what can I use instead of g/ksynaptics
<bnex10> leo_rockw: i need ipv4 enable as default instead of ipv6
<leo_rockw> that's what i get for playing w/ ubotu...
<DarkriftX> ok, how do i tell if its working ?
<Jucato> DarkriftX: if nejode's command didn't work, I think it's supposed to be "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Jucato> DarkriftX: "glxinfo | grep render"
<DarkriftX> i got an error about restricted drivers in use
<Jucato> and you should have seen the nvidia logo
<bnex10> i need 2 differnet deamons to listen on a ipv4 address
<DarkriftX> i didnt see nvidia logo
<DarkriftX> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 6150/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<DarkriftX>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<bnex10> not ipv6
<leo_rockw> bnex10: sorry, i don't know anything about that.
<Dr_willis> rom,  i use gsynaptics for the time being. google for gsynaptics/ksynaptics and see what they suggest. I think its all getting rolled into the normal X configuration stuff mainly. But i just skimmed the homepage a few weeks ago
<jmichaelx> nejode: somehow using remove --purge for vlc and and all related files, then re-installing has fixed the problem i was having
<Jucato> DarkriftX: is it saying Direct rendering: yes?
<nejode> cool!!
<DarkriftX> yes
<jmichaelx>  :-)
<bnex10> the system uses ::ffff:192.168.1.103
<Jucato> then you're ok (I guess)
<DarkriftX> but the restricted drivers says its not enabled
<DarkriftX> says its in use, but not enabled
<jmichaelx> i can't imagine what was wrong
<DarkriftX> :S
<bnex10> but windows cant use that
<DarkriftX> make any sense to anyone else?
<Dr_willis> rom,  i see a 'tpconfig' in hardy. Not sure if its in the earlier disrtos.
<DarkriftX> has a green check mark, but the tick box is empty
<jmichaelx> i do not understand why this new kaffeineis in the repos, when there is no corresponding kaffeine-xine
<rom> rom@rom-laptop:~$ tpconfig
<rom> Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux].rom@rom-laptop:~$
<DarkriftX> my refresh rate is lower now... .was 60, now 50
<bnex10> hmm.....
<DarkriftX> whats another test i can do?
<DarkriftX> any apps in the repos that will only run with 3d accel?
<nejode> planetpenguin-racer
<bnex10> ?
<DarkriftX> dling now
<jmichaelx> DarkriftX: what card do you have?
<DarkriftX> 6150 go
<jmichaelx> is that an FX?
<DarkriftX> dont think so
<DarkriftX> * icewaterman (i=CASpyh@unaffiliated/icewaterman) has joined #kubuntu
<DarkriftX> oops
<DarkriftX> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Sometimes when my computer boots up my "networking" service doesn't start up, and I have to manually start it.  Any ideas on why this doesn't work?
<rom> in hardy, I can't log in graphically (I enabled auto-login at boot), but if I restart X, I enter my login/pass, and always "incorrect"
<rom> while they ARE correct
<nosrednaekim> rom: change your password in one of those automatically logged in sessions
<jmichaelx> hmm. some of my .avi file still will not work
<DarkriftX> ok, that game works
<DarkriftX> kinda odd, but decent gfx
<DarkriftX> ty guys
<DarkriftX> i think last time someone told me to install the legacy drivers
<DarkriftX> might be why they have never worked for me
<rom> but I don't want to change my password
<nosrednaekim> rom: just try it
<nosrednaekim> you can change it back
<rom> ok
<DarkriftX> 2650 fps?????? *WTF*
<DarkriftX> 3489
<bnex10> lol
<bnex10> good for you!
<DarkriftX> thats like 100x what a human eye can see
<DarkriftX> and on a laptop no less
<Dr_willis> cover up the glxgears window with another window.. and watch the fps go waaaaaaaaaaaay up
<Dr_willis> :)
<nomopofomo> ok, so, now i've got this menu hanging on the top of my screen and I'm not sure how to disable or how it even got there in the first place...
<nosrednaekim> DarkriftX: make the window full screen
<nejode> DarkriftX: those aren't REAL fps... they're like a reference
<Dr_willis> nomopofomo,  you mean a panel with the applications  file/edit/whatever menus?
<DarkriftX> i remember the days when we wanted 80fps to be good
<nomopofomo> yes
<neville> DarkriftX don't get too excited, it's not very accurate real life portrayal of your cards actual performance :P
<DarkriftX> id hope not
<DarkriftX> even though that was better
<DarkriftX> 280
<DarkriftX> sounds more real lol
<nejode> 80 REAL fps are good!
<nomopofomo> Dr_willis: any idea how to get rid of that thing?
<Dr_willis> its a kde setting somewhere..
<nomopofomo> LOL I know and I can't remember where I was messing with it...
<Dr_willis> and im under kde4 right now.. so i cant explore :)
<DarkriftX> poor guy
<Jucato> nomopofomo: right-click on the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Behavior
<Roey> hola Jucato!
<Jucato> Menu Bar at Top of Screen
<Jucato> ohayo Roey
<Roey> hi all, I have this integrated Intel sound chipset and was wondering if there is an easy Kubuntu way to autoconfigure ALSA for it.
<Roey> alaska
<nomopofomo> You got it!
<Alucard_Hellsing> can someone help me. i trying to insert skype but its not working right
<Roey> *arraska
<rom> hi again
<rom> when I launch compiz, often some icons in systray are "detached"
<rom> from the systray
<rom> which is very annoying
<Jucato> they might know in #compiz-fusion
<vistalite> Jucato:  :O
<jmichaelx> ok, now i can play many .avi's , but many others still will not play
<vistalite> i got paltalk running on Kubuntu what an awfull app :(
<vistalite> i am traumatized now
<bnex10> i got no graphics card
<vistalite> i got no life
<jmichaelx> what does an error lke this mean: 10:59:10 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >/media/sda1/The Last Shah - Iran History BBC Documentary (Ben Kingsley Narration).avi<
<vistalite> want to trade bnex10
<vistalite> :)
<leo_rockw> hey, what's the command to find out which shell i'm using?
<neville> jmichaelx Have you tried VLC/
<jmichaelx> neville: yes. all of these files used to play just fine...
<Jucato> leo_rockw: try "echo $SHELL" ?
<bnex10> vistalite: a graphics card for nothing?
<bnex10> lol
<leo_rockw> Jucato: thank you! someone asked this in #ubuntu, and i couldn't remember it.
<vistalite> lol
<Alucard_Hellsing> i need to talk to someone who uses linux
<bnex10> we all do
<Alucard_Hellsing> srry i ment to sa kubuntu
<bnex10> same
<Alucard_Hellsing> version 7.10
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be all of us
<Alucard_Hellsing> i just downloaded skype and the package inserter quits before it finshes
<bnex10> eeh?
<Alucard_Hellsing> i dont need skype specificaly but i do need a free voip
<bnex10> try again one time?
<Alucard_Hellsing> iv tried 3 times
<leo_rockw> Alucard_Hellsing: ekiga, openwengo
<bnex10> o
<bnex10> well
<nomopofomo> What's a good newsreader for KDE?
 * bnex10 gets someone else
<bnex10> *ahem*
<Daisuke_Ido> you actually want to READ or download binaries?
<Daisuke_Ido> because that's two different answers -_-
<bnex10> lol
<nomopofomo> download binaries
<Daisuke_Ido> klibido
<nomopofomo> argh, isn't there anything more up to date?
<nomopofomo> i really like pan but i hate that it's GTK
<Alucard_Hellsing> thx
<bnex10> what about read?
<Daisuke_Ido> for reading, knode
<jmichaelx> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> nomopofomo, klibido might be a touch behind, but it supports uuencoding and yenc, is stable, and is fast, i fail to see a problem :)
<nomopofomo> hm... i will give it another shot.
<jmichaelx> lmao, i get a segfault when trying to open that first link with konqueror
<jmichaelx> what the heck is 'demux'?
<Roey> dmultiplexer
<Roey> *demultiplexer
<Daisuke_Ido> splits the audio and video into separate streams
<jmichaelx> ok, i keep getting an error relating to 'demux'  for a number of video files that used to play just fine
<jmichaelx> i have been trying to straighten this out for days. these problems all started when i tried to upgrade to the new kaffeine
<nomopofomo> where do i go to change the default web browser in KDE?
<leo_rockw> nomopofomo: alt + f2, kcontrol, everything is there
<jmichaelx> i have just not gotten along with gutsy at all
<nomopofomo> alt + f2 brings up run command
<leo_rockw> nomopofomo: kcontrol
<nomopofomo> that's what i just did :D
<leo_rockw> nomopofomo: anything you want to change, adjust or modify in kde is there
<kadam> not kde4 tho 8)
<jmichaelx> i do not get this demux crap, lol. these files had worked fine.
<Alucard_Hellsing> ekiga does not make calls to real phones and openwengo is for gnu linux
<rom> I would like to add SHMConfig "on" in my xorg.conf
<rom> for enabling touchpad configuration
<rom> but... where?
<rom> http://pastebin.com/m2d2f174f
<rom> ...?
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> hi all, I have this integrated Intel sound chipset and was wondering if there is an easy Kubuntu way to autoconfigure ALSA for it.
<Dr_willis> it should work.. unless its so new - that you need newer drivers..
<Dr_willis> in which case you might need to update your alsa..  Or wait to see if the next release has them allready in there.
<DarkriftX> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Alucard_Hellsing> leo_rockw i have a voipstunt account but how do i use it with ekiga
<nonewmsgs> are there plans to have compbiz with hardy kubuntu
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu#head-24ebfb941cf6a8559753deca601a9b898eca619c
<leo_rockw> nonewmsgs: kwin for kde4 has its own compositing, so idk if compiz for kubuntu is a good idea.
<leo_rockw> nonewmsgs: but, to answer your question, i don't know if there are plans
<Jucato> leo_rockw: at least for KDE 3 it might be a good idea... high demand for it when gutsy was released
<Jucato> leo_rockw: see the link above
<leo_rockw> Jucato: thanks for the link
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm
<DarkriftX> now i remember why i didnt keep compiz
<DarkriftX> i lost my window decorations and alt tabbing is all i can do :S
<_2> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libnss3 2:1.firefox1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080202a-0ubuntu1  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<_2> is that error telling me that the version of update is no longer avalable ?
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=de06d51c
<_2> Salaman: this channel really went to hell when intelikey left !
<_2> man,
<Jucato> (in your dreams :P)
<_2> then why no answer ?
<Jucato> !night | _2
<ubotu> _2: It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<_2> 9 pm middle of the night ??
<Jucato> heheh
<Dr_willis> im wide awake and highly caffinated!
<Roey> hi all, I have this integrated Intel sound chipset and was wondering if there is an easy Kubuntu way to autoconfigure ALSA for it.
<Roey> hmm
<Dr_willis> im used to 3rd shift.. :)
<Roey> hey Dr_willis! ltns
<Dr_willis> Roey,  you may need to update your alsa drivers if the thing is real new.
<Dr_willis> or wait for the next release of ubunt/kubuntu tha may have updates. (could check out a beta of the live cd for the next release and see if it works in there)
<Roey> Dr_willis:  is it supposed to Just WorkTM ?
<_2> Jucato heh and at least intelikey would answer,  even if he didn't know anything at all about it...   :)))
<Dr_willis> Roey,  if its a new chipset with no drivers for it under linux.. Or this release.. then how can it.
<Roey> 00:02:07 ~ lspci | grep -i audio
<Roey> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Jucato> _2: I *was* trying to look for an answer for you. but now I'm not inclined to anymore
<Roey> Dr_willis:  http://rafb.net/p/yOUb1483.html
<_2> Jucato (:
<Dr_willis> there has been a lot of new audio chipset/stuff out lately.     the alsa in the current kubuntu is from a few months ago. so it is possible its just not got drivers IN there yet.
<Dr_willis> whichis why i suggest testing out the livd cd of the hardy release.
<_2> Jucato it's ok.   thanks just the same.
<Jucato> _2: yes, that update is older than the one in the current dapper-updates
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libnss3&searchon=names&suite=dapper-updates&section=all
<Jucato> you can browse in packages.ubuntu.com btw
<Roey> Dr_willis:  do yuou know anything about that output from aplay ?
<_2> Jucato but you only see the latest.  i need the version that my packages.list contains   or else i'll be forced to dl the entire system again
<Dr_willis> Roey,  nope. I only have creative sound cards here - so i rarely have sound issues. I did get a frieneds laptop working with the newer alsa drivers a few months ago.
<Roey> ok
<_2> Jucato but you only see the latest. <> if you browse the packages...
<Jucato> _2: well yeah... because the older ones get replaced by the latest
<_2> then how do you "down grade" a package ?
<Dr_willis> I have my somewhat out of date 'install latest alsa' script i made for him at --> http://pastebin.com/f4e03f2f6    - USE at your own risk.. or just read it to see what i did.
<_2> say you install version -2.5.23   and it's broken   and you need to downgrade back to 2.5.21  ???
<Jucato> if the .deb is in your /var/cache/apt/archives/?
<Dr_willis> that may or may not fix your problem. I dont   do much soundisue trouble shooting.
<gustavo> heyyyy
<gustavo> i love you!!!!
<gustavo> alll
 * Dr_willis sends gustavo  a bill.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> _2: actually, ok I don't know. maybe at times they re-upload an older version and remove the latest? (like when X broke in Dapper)
<gustavo> Dr_wills: thanks!!!
<gustavo> :D
<_2> Jucato hmmm    could be...   i just thought that the repos kept all the packages/versions and the lists told apt which to fetch...  but it seems that "updates" don't work that way maybe
<nonewmsgs> Dr_willis, how are you and what is your opinion of kde4
<Dr_willis> testing kde4 right now. its useable.. but   seems to crash a few too much for me. also with a kde3/4 systems installed. I got a lot of duplicate menu items.
<Dr_willis> its still needing a lot of polish. :)
<Dr_willis> but it will get there eventually
<Dr_willis> right now - i added a 'old style' menu button to my panel.. but cant figure how to drag it to the position i want! :)
<nonewmsgs> Dr_willis, thanks doc.  you seem quite knowledgable about these things
<Jucato> Dr_willis: #kubuntu-kde4 perhaps?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: and they're not really duplicate menu items... one is for the KDE 3 version, another for the KDE 4 version.. so... :)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  heh. i did the 'add widget' thing and drug/dropped a NEW one to the proper spot. then removed the one in the wrokg place.
<DarkriftX> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> Dr_willis: basically, that is the only way to do it
<_2> Dr_willis right click it   doesn't have a menu for move ?
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yea. but the menus give them the same name.  so to a novice they see 2 of all this stuff.
<Dr_willis> _2,  there is not.
<Dr_willis> Now i have a 'new' menu, and an old menu. :)
<Dr_willis> but both use the same icon. :(
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I thought they "fixed" that? or at least when you hover over the names, you'll see the description
<Dr_willis> let me check
<Dr_willis> ahh in the 'new' menu it has a littel text under the item saying 'whatever' or 'whatever kde3'
<Dr_willis>  the color schem i am using makes it hard to read.
<Dr_willis> with the old-stype menu widget - you dont see any  hover/descriptions.
<Jucato> of course :)
<Jucato> (maybe they'll implement something like Name (Description) in that old style menu again)
<Dr_willis> i do notice a bit of a graphical glitz as it draws the launcher menus also. new menu pops up, theres a bit of a delay and some gfx garbage befor it redraws
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i hope so. :)
<Dr_willis> personally i dont want ANY icons in the menus.  thats a feature i like about gnome.
<Dr_willis> i need less clutter in the menus. :)
<_2> icons are over rated
<Jucato> hope they make that configurable :)
<Dr_willis> i also noticed if i set up gtk apps to use the kde4 themes in the appearance settings.. xchat coredumps
<Jucato> bug :)
<Jucato> or desired behavior :)
<_2> lol
<Dr_willis> luckly i rember that i had JUST changed that setting.. so saw the casuse/effect
<Jucato> reproducible?
<Dr_willis> i guess i can try launching a 2nd xchat.. :) brb
<Dr_willis> xchat
<Dr_willis> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<Dr_willis> Yep. :)
<Dr_willis> nifty. I installed some new kde4 styles.. time to check them out
 * Dr_willis plays with kde4 some more
<gustavo>  hello.. i love you... when will the checkboxes, editboxes in firefox look like the windows' pretty ones?
<gustavo> :P
<Jucato> hm?
<nonewmsgs> can you link to examples
<gustavo> yes.. you know in linux.. those editbox where you type text.. they look ugly
<Jucato> Firefox on Linux and Firefox in Windows use different UI "toolkits" to render (or whatever the technical term is). so they will never look the same
<gustavo> of course
<gustavo> but the windows one is prettier... when will we look like those windows pretty ones?
<Jucato> 1. Firefox uses the GTK appearance. so "we" as in Kubuntu and KDE have no control over the matter. 2. It's a question for #firefox or #mozilla or wherever their channel is
<nonewmsgs> Jucato,  they will never look the same
<nonewmsgs> bah i dont know how to quote someone properly
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: hm... why tell me? :)
<nonewmsgs> i was trying to quote you
<gustavo> yes.. but i'm sure kubuntu can take action over this issue...
<Jucato> :P
<gustavo> :d
<Jucato> no
<Dr_willis> try some different firefox themes perhaps. :)
<gustavo> i tried..
<gustavo> doesn't make difference
<nonewmsgs> are they pretty in konquoror, opera, epiphany, etc?
<gustavo> =
<Dr_willis> i really havent noticed any of the uglyness..but im busy using theprogram, not worrying about text input boxc's being off by a few pixles or whatever.
<gustavo> nonewmsgs: yes, in konqueror it's prettier
<gustavo> its a rounded solid border
<gustavo> in firefox its a shaded editbox
<nonewmsgs> perhaps there is a #firefox
<nonewmsgs> 72 poeple in #firefox
<gustavo> ok i'll ask there
<gustavo> don't you use firefox?!
<nonewmsgs> i dont use windows to browse and cannot compare
<nonewmsgs> and do not work with the mozilla team
<gustavo> never tried firefox in windows?!
<gustavo> don't believe you
<gustavo> :P
<nonewmsgs> i have never notcied much of a difference
<nonewmsgs> i asked for a screenshot comparision
<Dr_willis> we all know that the new apple browser for windows is going to take over.. since apple is perfect.
<Jucato> hm... kinda getting offtopic, don't you think? :)
<gustavo> Dr_willis: what apple browser?!?!
<nonewmsgs> Dr_willis, apple is no longer perfect.  someone has taken a bite of the apple.  it is clearly seen on the back of the ipod
<gustavo> offtopic at the moon
<nonewmsgs> safari :P
<gustavo> great.. i like offtopic!
<gustavo> :P
<Dr_willis> gustavo,  the one mentioned on several web sites  i saw today
<gustavo> Dr_willis: didn't noticed!
<Jucato> !offtopic | gustavo
<ubotu> gustavo: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gustavo> hehehe
<nonewmsgs> !porn | gustavo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gustavo> jucato, let the rules to the bots
<gustavo> :P
<gustavo> hehehehe
<nonewmsgs> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Dr_willis> aparently http://ubuntu-debs.googlecode.com/files/SafariSetup.exe crashes wine so badly it crashes X!
<Dr_willis> :)
<gustavo> these bots are great
<gustavo> =D
<gustavo> you know talking about google..
<gustavo> anyone joining google's summer of code?!
<gustavo> :P
<nonewmsgs> gustavo they even suggested where to look for porn
<gustavo> yeeeh!!!
<gustavo> ehaiueh
<Jucato> hm.. again... offtopic. last warning
<gustavo> even tough i didn't find anything related to porn on that site
<gustavo> heaiuhe
<gustavo> the bot's tcl must be rewritten! :P
<gustavo> Jucato: ok father!
<gustavo> :D
<gustavo> i'll go to sleep soon, don't bother!
<nonewmsgs> im going to sleep but in a seperate but equal bed
<gustavo> separate from what?1
<gustavo> :P
<gustavo> hey who said i would sleep alone :P
<Dr_willis> Savage2 has a 5 hr demo - nifty
<gustavo> you.. awaked ones.. where are you from?
<Dr_willis> Im in Indiana. The land of Corn and pigs.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: odly enough, i just learned that corning meat, as in corned beef or corned ham involves no corn at all.
<unix_infidel> also weird, while having corned beef reuben for the first time in my life.
<Dr_willis> corn in corned beef = 'kernel' as in corse kernels/grains of salt - (like kosher salt)
<Dr_willis> :)
 * Dr_willis goes back to reading about Linux games
<Dr_willis> Theres a lot of progress on the Linux Gaming Front lately.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: i still find TCE to be lacking in physics.
<Dr_willis> TCE?
<neville_> True Combat: Elite?
<neville_> -_-v
<Dr_willis> never heard of it. :)
<Dr_willis> i dont game a lot. Just every so often i get in the mood
<neville_> Me neither, just looked it up then :P
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: it's one of the more common linux games out there.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: what are you playing?
<Dr_willis> downloading the demo of savage2 right now.
<Dr_willis> It has Linux 32 and 64bit clients. and windows client.
<Dr_willis> 5 hr free demo -
<Alucard_Hellsing> srry to ask this but i need a irc program for a non linux user...my friend does not have any linux nor is he knowledgable enough to know how to get or us linux
<unix_infidel> Alucard_Hellsing: mirc is the most common among windows users.
<unix_infidel> xchat2 silverex build is quite nice as well.
<Alucard_Hellsing> k thx
<unix_infidel> if he uses gaim / pidjin he'll like xchat.
<unix_infidel> http://www.silverex.org/download/xchat.png
<Jucato> Alucard_Hellsing: Konversation
<Dr_willis> i use the xchat2 silverex for windows all the time
<Alucard_Hellsing> he has never used irc before
<unix_infidel> Jucato: windows.
<Jucato> oh sorry haha
<Dr_willis> heh - you pasted a link to an icon :) not the program
<Alucard_Hellsing> i use konversation  i love it
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: i pasted a link to the xchat screenshot.
<Dr_willis> :)   ok.
<Dr_willis> xchat - the only irc client i know with less and less features with each release!
 * unix_infidel uses irssi on windows and linux.
<Alucard_Hellsing> is it easyer to use than mirc then
<unix_infidel> Alucard_Hellsing: yes.
<Dr_willis> Its rather straightforward to use.. and it has docs.
<unix_infidel> Alucard_Hellsing: mirc is designed for people who want to connect to multiple servers and chats to download and chat.
<unix_infidel> xchat is more designed for chatting imho.
<Alucard_Hellsing> he just needs to be able to be in my room and the main morph room
<Dr_willis> mIRC finially got the ability to be on more then 1 server at a time? :)
<unix_infidel> Alucard_Hellsing: iirc, you can get the portable version too.
<unix_infidel> http://nascent-project.org/portableapps/downloads/X-Chat_Portable_2.8.4_Devlopment_Test_1_en-us.paf.exe
<unix_infidel> portable gtk included, so he doesnt need to install it and mess with gtk / glade win32 versions.
<Dr_willis> things have gone full circle with windows apps.. used to be everything was a 'portable app' Now its a new-innovative feature!
<Alucard_Hellsing> k so i could test this with wine couldnt is
<Alucard_Hellsing> *i
<DarkriftX> mirc has supported multi server for at least 6 years
<Dr_willis> DarkriftX,  shows how long ive been using Xchat under windows then.
 * Dr_willis still rembers the disaster when mIRC gained some Ugly color-codes function. YOu couldent even stand to be in IRC with all the flashing/ugly colors
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> i guess
<DarkriftX> either that or you didnt upgrade often
<DarkriftX> mirc is actually very good under windows
<DarkriftX> xchat is nice, but i think mirc has more features that I use
<Dr_willis> if you need the features.
<Dr_willis> i recall way too many people that thought 'scripting' mirc events was 'real programing' :)
<neville_> Doesn't it work in wine, too?
<Alucard_Hellsing> can anyone here directly translate for me   chown -r us ./base
<DarkriftX> lol Dr_willis i have written soem things in mirc "scripting" that some ppl cant tell even belongs to mirc
<DarkriftX> i know its a scripting language, but programming, but it is really good for what it is
<DarkriftX> s/but/not/
<DarkriftX> erm
<DarkriftX> s/but programming/not programming/
<Alucard_Hellsing> no...funny
<Dr_willis> I just recall people argung that xchat sucked becuase it used perl, and you couldent do a 1 line 'on event Say SPAMMESSAGE' type things :-
<DarkriftX> lol Alucard_Hellsing  "all ur base are belong to us"
<Alucard_Hellsing> lol yes finaly
<DarkriftX> i almost told you what it did :S
<DarkriftX> then i got it
<Alucard_Hellsing> u know that phrase
<dennister> any sql-ledger or accountant types available in the channel tonight?
<DarkriftX> ive heard it
<DarkriftX> from a song right?
<Alucard_Hellsing> u know what its from
<Alucard_Hellsing> yes and no
<DarkriftX> not offhand
<evil-rhino> hey, i upgrade to hardy, which upgrade my firefox to ver. 3. all my application handlers for various content types disappeared. now firefox doesn't know what to do with .pdfs, .torrents, etc. any suggestions?
<Alucard_Hellsing> from a video game intro that was made into a song because of the crappy grammer
<DarkriftX> lol
<evil-rhino> Alucard_Hellsing, DarkriftX: take it to #kubuntu-offtopic, please.
<DarkriftX> Dr_willis, i dislike xchats useage of perl because i dont know perl very well, but im very sure perl is more powerful
<Dr_willis> it can use other languages as well.
<DarkriftX> evil-rhino, try #firefox, please
<Dr_willis> not that i ever do that stuff in xchat
<Alucard_Hellsing> is was kinda on topic... its shell script
<Dr_willis> You would rather it use its own custome language like mirc does? :)
<evil-rhino> DarkriftX: this is the result of a kubuntu upgrade, so it's completely relevant.
<Jucato> evil-rhino: #ubuntu+1
<DarkriftX> #kubuntu-upgrade, please
<Jucato> DarkriftX: is that a real channel?
<evil-rhino> oy vey, thanks.
<DarkriftX> i really hate it when ppl give me the "get lost" attitude
<DarkriftX> Jucato, every channel is real on here :)
<DarkriftX> as soon as you join it anyways
<Jucato> pfft :)
<Jucato> that's not what I meant though
 * Dr_willis joins #Jucato_For_President
<DarkriftX> lol
<Jucato> O.o
<DarkriftX> it was empty :S
<DarkriftX> gather your following!
<DarkriftX> see, i think if everyone who wanted to make offtopic comment joined anothe channel to chat, there would be a lot less help in here because most ppl would be busy chatting and not reading in here as often
<Alucard_Hellsing> agreed
<DarkriftX> so unless it turns into an hour long convo, i dont think someone who asked a question and didnt get an immediate answer needs to tell otehrs to go elsewhere
<Dr_willis> DarkriftX,  thats what #ubuntu-offtopic-offtopic is for
<DarkriftX> that was extremely rude
<Dr_willis> :)
<DarkriftX> so lets all go to an off topic channel and chat, and screw all those who want help!!
<DarkriftX> (im not that rude, but you get my point)
<Sir_Corgi> There's a channel where you talk about off-topic things that aren't allowed in the off-topic channel?
<DarkriftX> lol
<Alucard_Hellsing> S L O
<Dr_willis> Ive seen some support channels on Dalnet kick you if you are also in Porn channels. :)
<DarkriftX> lol
<Sir_Corgi> Ha.
<Dr_willis> ive seen some kick you for making too many spelling mistakes.
<DarkriftX> well, thats justifiable
<Alucard_Hellsing> Q_O
<DarkriftX> because users on porn channels could be bots spamming for more users
<Sir_Corgi> I was teasing ubotu in #kubuntu-offtopic until it was revealed to me that it's not allowed.
<DarkriftX> ive seen that and i understnad that reasoning
<Dr_willis> Sir_Corgi,  theres a bot channel for that
<Dr_willis> :)
<Sir_Corgi> I was told that. lol
<DarkriftX> there are too many channels that arent for help
<DarkriftX> because they want the "free help" to act like paid help
<DarkriftX> i dont get that
<Dr_willis>  /join #CantFindAnyGoodChannels
<DarkriftX> i got "silenced" on ##linux one night for saying "damn! really?"
<Sir_Corgi> I had to try to direct a Russian guy to #ubuntu-ru
<Sir_Corgi> Didn't work.
<DarkriftX> 15 minutes i couldnt type for that
<Sir_Corgi> I'm even learning Russian right now.
<Sir_Corgi> It was VERY INTERESTING.
<Alucard_Hellsing> thats bs
<Sir_Corgi> What is?
<Alucard_Hellsing> DarkriftX  silenced
<Sir_Corgi> Yeah, that's kind of retarded.
<Sir_Corgi> People get way too butthurt sometimes.
<Alucard_Hellsing> must have a "badword" bot
<DarkriftX> no
<DarkriftX> it was a human op who did it
<Alucard_Hellsing> now that is retarted
<Sir_Corgi> Sand in his vagina...
<DarkriftX> and when i questioned it i was told i would be banned for ever for questioning thier rules
<Jucato> ahem!
<Sir_Corgi> Right... right... back to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Alucard_Hellsing> i say we takerover the channel
<DarkriftX> which is why i now say "darn" "gosh" "poop" over there
<Sir_Corgi> Muahaha
<Sir_Corgi> Say "fart" instead of the f-word.
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> i got compiz almost working properly but they ran out of ideas for me
 * DarkriftX starts spinning his cube in frustration
<Sir_Corgi> I hate that cube.
<DarkriftX> i love the cube
<DarkriftX> thats the only reason i installed compiz
<Sir_Corgi> I just like my windows to look pretty.
<Dr_willis> Thers a reason  why the cool people hang here , instead of ##linux
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. the plasma corner 'button' in the top right, has a zoom out feature.. but i cant find how to zoom back in...
<Jucato> try right-clicking on one of the desktops...
<Jucato> it might be hard to read the menu
<Dr_willis> i get the normal right click popup menu. noting about zoomingback
<Jucato> try hovering over the "corner" of the desktop again (where the Zoom OUt button was)
<Dr_willis> i only get a right click menu on the very small 'desktop' wallpaper thats now in the top left of the screen
<Jucato> (although it's no longer really the corner)
<Sir_Corgi> There is one thing about compiz in Kubuntu that I haven't figured out.  In GNOME, if a window is maximized, you can click and drag the titlebar down, and it will unstick the window.  In Kubuntu, it just stretches the title bar down as though it's stuck by the corners.
<Dr_willis> nothing in the actual corner, the mini-desktop has that corner button. but it just has zoom, and add widgets
<Dr_willis> and i zommed again.. nowits real real real tiny. :)
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> aha! the zoomin/out buttons were so tiny - i got lucky and hit zoomout!
<Dr_willis> there we go. :)
<Dr_willis> and plasma crashed.. heh.
<Dr_willis> well off to Try the savage2 demo.  bye
<Erickj92> what would be the restart command for apache2?
<emilsedgh> Erickj92: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Erickj92> thank you emilsedgh. i keep forgetting it
<Sir_Corgi> Google is BLACK
<Sir_Corgi> Holy crap!
<emilsedgh> Sir_Corgi: ??
<emilsedgh> bugs.kde.org is BLACK!
<emilsedgh> at least it was, a few minutes ago!
<belladonna> has anyone used tvtime?  i cannot figure out how to change the card used
<belladonna> how do i figure out if my tv card installed correctly?
<belladonna> is anyone here responding?
<Creationist> Are there any decent apps that will help me locate duplicate files (particularly pictures) within my home folder?
<Creationist> belladonna: Ask a question... if no one responds, then your answer is no. :)
<belladonna> Creationist: i am just trying to find a tutorial or something on setting up tv cards
<Jucato> !tv
<Creationist> Have you tried Google?
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Creationist> ...or Jucato :)
 * Jucato has no idea about tv cards though :(
<Sir_Corgi> But apparently ubotu does. lol
<belladonna> is there anything to check on why i would not be able to play a dvd?
<seba> hola
<Dr_willis> Tocco Grande!
<Dr_willis> :)
<seba> algun latino o latina de sangre caliente?
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<seba> ok
<seba> i speak more than you
<Dr_willis> I speak enough spanish to order lunch, and ask where the bathroom is at.. and get my face slapped... :) thats about it.
<Sir_Corgi> What the hell is a tocco?  HAHA
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<Dr_willis> Actually i think 'Tocco' is a brand name of a machine we have at work.
 * Jucato thinks "taco" [/offtopic]
<ubuntu> I am using the 7.10 live cd and when I try to mount my HD I get a mounting error
 * Dr_willis waits in suspense for the error message!
<ubuntu> it says refused uid 999
<ubuntu> is this because I don't have root privileges or what?
<ubuntu> I am still new to linux (use Puppy Linux on my desktop)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. You could try mounting the thing manually from the command line.
<Dr_willis> I rarely mess with the live cd.
<ubuntu> well I am completely happy with Puppy
<ubuntu> but I read in the Ubuntu forums that audible.com audio files can be transferred with Amarok on Kubuntu
<ubuntu> so I wanted to try it out
<ubuntu> I am trying to mount it under the Konsole but it says it can't find sda1 or hda1; under storage drives it has my hd listed as sda1
<Tm_T> ubuntu: what is the exact errormessage and command
<ubuntu> I tried opening it as root, it still won't detect it
<belladonna> is there something special i need to do to play a dvd?
<Tm_T> !dvd | belladonna
<ubotu> belladonna: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubuntu> under KDE with dolphin it is hal-storage-fixed mount refused uid 999
<Tm_T> ubuntu: with Konsole
<Linux_Galore> what is the name of the kde search thing that runs in the background and chews up resources
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ sudo mount sda1
<ubuntu> mount: can't find sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$
<neville_> Strigi?
<Linux_Galore> I removed it on my machine so I forgot the name
<Tm_T> Linux_Galore: you mean strigi? (it isn't KDE search actually IIRC)
<Linux_Galore> ah yes strigi
<Tm_T> ubuntu: /dev/sda1
<Tm_T> ubuntu: also you have to give the destination dir for mount
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ cd sda1
<ubuntu> bash: cd: sda1: Not a directory
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$
 * ubuntu nods
<ubuntu> okay I guess I don't know the directory
<Tm_T> ubuntu: /dev/sda1 is the device, not dir
<Tm_T> ubuntu: you have to create (if it isn't already) destination dir, like, /media/memstick
<ubuntu> I tried sudo mount /dev/sda1/
<ubuntu> and sudo mount /media/sda1/
<Tm_T> yes, the device isn't dir
<ubuntu> couldn't find either
<Tm_T> device is "file"
<Tm_T> mount /dev/sda1 /media/memstick
<Tm_T> for example
<ubuntu> ah
<ubuntu> not familiar with that
<Tm_T> ubuntu: mount --help might give some instructions, also manual pages are good if they doesn't frighten you :))
<ubuntu> well I used mount in Damn Small Linux, I guess it autodetects your devices or something because I just had to direct it to my device as if it were a directory
<ubuntu> but I am still noobtastic
<Tm_T> ubuntu: yup, should work the same way in Kubuntu, but in some (interesting perhaps) cases it could fail
<Linux_Galore> Im just talking to someone on the phone and when he is playing a video every now and again its starts ti stutter, I had the exact same problem and removed strigi and all was well
<Tm_T> but time to catch a train ->
<ubuntu> okay I read the help but I am still confused, how do I know my device name if it is not listed or detected by Kubuntu?
<Dragonath> then your device doesn't work with kubuntu I guess
<ubuntu> but in dolphin it shows my 120g hd as sda1
<ubuntu> but it doesn't detect /media/sda1 in console
<ubuntu> it still says it can't find it in etc/fstab or mtab even when I direct it to media/sda1
<ubuntu> geeze I am confused :-P
<ubuntu> the device is my harddrive, how is that not going to work with Kubuntu! :-P
<Dr_willis>  /media/ is a mountpoint the device is /dev/sda1
<DarkriftX> anyone know where i change the taskbar buttons font color at in kde?
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/PICKSOMEDIRNAME
<ubuntu> okay I did it :)
<ubuntu> lol sorry I am slow I guess
<root> hola riddelll
<DarkriftX> anyone?
<Riddell> hmm?
<kenny> Sorry, no.  Just installed KDE myself.
<root> de donde eres
<Dragonath> DarkriftX: you right click on the desktop then go configure desktop
<Dragonath> or wait
<Dragonath> I'm wrong
<Dragonath> right click on the taskbar
<Dragonath> and unlock it if you haven't
<Dragonath> then choose configure panel
<Dragonath> and there's the taskbar section which has all you need
<DarkriftX> nice, ty
<DarkriftX> one more question, on some screenshots, i see different size icons on a desktop (some large, some normal etc) how is this done?
 * Jucato hasn't seen anything like that
<Sir_Corgi> DarkriftX:  You mean in the panel?
<DarkriftX> no, desktop
<Sir_Corgi> Oops.
<emilsedgh> DarkriftX: System Settings->Appearance->Desktop->Icons->Advanced, i think
<Jucato> emilsedgh: "different size icons" though
<Sir_Corgi> My screen was scrolled up, so I didn't see people answering your question
<DarkriftX> like they will have a huge firefox icon, and some mid sized drive icons and then lots of normal sized program icons allon the same desktop
<emilsedgh> oh
<emilsedgh> i've never seen such thing too
<DarkriftX> i need to find a ss
<Jucato> hm.. actually now that you mentioned it... I think I remember seeing something like that
<Jucato> but iirc it's a GNOME utility or something
<emilsedgh> i saw it in gnome :D
<emilsedgh> Gnome and KDE4
<Sir_Corgi> I've seen that in Gnome.
<Sir_Corgi> Oh, KDE4.
<Sir_Corgi> I know that in Gnome, you right-click a file on the desktop and you can change the icon's size.
<malbos> hello all !
<Sir_Corgi> I have both KDE and Gnome installed.  I just select the session from KDM when I log-in.
<Sir_Corgi> But I rarely go into Gnome.
<DarkriftX> ok, heres a ss, but ive seen this on many different systems over the years
<DarkriftX> http://www.beryl-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=75920&file1=75920-1.jpg&file2=75920-2.jpg&file3=&name=Plasmoids-X
<DarkriftX> ahhh, so its a gnome thing
<DarkriftX> darn
<DarkriftX> i dislike gnome, but id like that feature
<Sir_Corgi> Yeah.
<DarkriftX> as far as kde4 goes, i couldnt even get icons on my desktop to work
<Sir_Corgi> That was kind of an ugly screenshot.  No offense if it was yours or anything. lol
<DarkriftX> no
<DarkriftX> lol
<Jucato> there's a way to have something like that, although it requires a bit of work. just a bit
<Sir_Corgi> I keep mine simple.
<DarkriftX> if it were, i wouldnt be asking how to do that
<Sir_Corgi> Perhaps there is a Compiz setting.  Maybe?
<Jucato> (hint: superkaramba)
<Sir_Corgi> Looking...
<DarkriftX> i like my icons very small, but there are some id like a little larger
<DarkriftX> otherwise its not something i cant live without
<Sir_Corgi> I'm going to search the forum real quick.
<Sir_Corgi> See if I can find anything.
<DarkriftX> its an odd thing to search for
<emilsedgh> still no news from a KDE4 based irc client?
<DarkriftX> the wording could go about 20 different ways
<Sir_Corgi> Nah.
<Sir_Corgi> You look up "stretch icons"
<Sir_Corgi> It's what they call it in Gnome, I think.
<Sir_Corgi> Not finding anything useful...
<DarkriftX> i c
<Sir_Corgi> Just people saying it can only be done in Gnome.
<Dr_willis> I recall just using large png's as icon images in gnome made them bigger.. :)
<kenny> Sounds like that'd work.  If all else fails, do it the long way.
<Sir_Corgi> That's the one thing I actually don't like about Kubuntu:  pictures as icons.
<Sir_Corgi> Same goes for Gnome.
<Sir_Corgi> I mean, seeing a preview of it by mouseover is fine, but having pictures as icons isn't very attractive.
<Dr_willis> we need animated pngs for icons! or flash videos!
<jussi01> Sir_Corgi: so disable tehm
<Sir_Corgi> PNGs are not animated.
<kenny> High Def icons!
<Sir_Corgi> You can't animate PNGs.
<snowolf> they are
<Dr_willis> I belive i saw some web thing gimp thing to make animated pngs
<snowolf> anyway what purpose serves icons? bah
<jussi01> anyway, lets try to keep this on topic a bit?
<Dr_willis> they 'can be' :)
<snowolf> yeah png can be animated, but they have a differente extension I believe
<Sir_Corgi> I'm still looking.
<Jucato> Sir_Corgi: disable Previews in Icon view mode
<snowolf> Sir_Corgi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animated_Portable_Network_Graphics
<Sir_Corgi> Holy crap!
<Sir_Corgi> And it keeps the .png format!
<Sir_Corgi> That is brilliant!
<Dr_willis> but aparently the png group dont like it.. so its proberly not going to get popular..
<Dr_willis> so we are stuck with animaged gifs? Ick
<Sir_Corgi> But wouldn't they look a whole lot better?  I mean .pngs don't require indexed colors.
<Sir_Corgi> And the quality would be better.
<Sir_Corgi> SO MUCH BETTER
<Dr_willis> http://animatedpng.com/index.php/samples/mozilla-labs-justin-dolske/#more-14
<Dr_willis> those look nice to me. :)
<Sir_Corgi> I don't have FF3 yet, so I guess I won't see an animated PNG for a while.
<Jucato> <Sir_Corgi> You can't animate PNGs. <--- there's APNG
<Jucato> bah he beat me to it
<Jucato> anyway
<Sir_Corgi> I was already aware of that.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Sir_Corgi> Back on topic, I can't find anything on stretching icons.
<Dr_willis> i rember animated IFF files from my amiga days
<Sir_Corgi> I feel bad that I can't find anything about it.  Sorry.
<belladonna> is there any to find out where a tv card is asigned to? such as /dev/video0
<Dr_willis> belladonna,  could check the output of 'dmesg'
<belladonna> is there a way of limiting the output so i do not have to look through hundreds of lines?
<Dr_willis> grep for the pattern
<Dr_willis> now WHAT pattern.. i dont know.
<Dr_willis> dmesg | grep  video
<Dr_willis> perhaps
<belladonna> ok i think i found it but i do not see anything about /dev/....
<Dr_willis> normally when a module/driver gets loaded it prints out some message about it in dmesg.  look above and below the lines with video in it.
<belladonna> yes that is where i see it.. but it does not say where it loaded... neither do any of my other hardware
<archangelpetro> is there really any differences between Kubuntu and ubuntu, other than using KDE?
<Gaaston> archangelpetro> some applications differs
<liammcdermott> archangelpetro: using KDE is quite a difference!
<Gaaston> konqueror is the default browser, adept is the package manager
<archangelpetro> well, i agree but i mean
<liammcdermott> archangelpetro: most of the apps are different. :)
<archangelpetro> in the availability of packages, stability etc..
<Gaaston> no difference in the availability of packages
<Gaaston> you can even install gnome on kubuntu
<archangelpetro> but wwhat about stability?
<liammcdermott> archangelpetro: I don't think kubuntu gets as much love as Ubuntu. Apparently it's not quite as stable, however I've never really had a problem
<archangelpetro> lol
<archangelpetro> but is that subjectivity, or objective observation? :)
<archangelpetro> the general feeling that is
<Gaaston> it's not as much polished, but it is stable enough ... subjectively. It's hard to do objective comparison
<liammcdermott> archangelpetro: basically some people on Slashdot were moaning about it, I can't remember why or about what. It's a bit like: 'this bloke at the pub said...'
<archangelpetro> ok :)
<archangelpetro> well, mayb ei should try it
<archangelpetro> instead of ubuntu
<liammcdermott> archangelpetro: oh yeah, give it a go. One thing to do if you're going to try lots of stuff out, is put your home directory in a seperate partition.
<liammcdermott> That means you can splat your Linux install without affecting your documents :)
<archangelpetro> well
<archangelpetro> im kinda cautious
<archangelpetro> i just got a ne wmachine with vista
<archangelpetro> and im gonna resize its partition :p
<archangelpetro> and install linux
<Gaaston> well... 1: do the resize of the vista partition within vista
<archangelpetro> ou can do that?
<archangelpetro> lol
<liammcdermott> archangelpetro: don't worry, I didn't know you could do that either. :)
<Gaaston> somewhere in control pannel, I don't know anymore
 * Gaaston doesn't own a vista pc
<archangelpetro> lol
<Dr_willis> one of the few GOOD features of vista
<Dr_willis> it can resize ntfs filesystems
<archangelpetro> woo :p
<Sir_Corgi> Yeah, you can make partitions in Vista.
<Sir_Corgi> It's cool.
<Sir_Corgi> Don't remember how to use it though.
<Sir_Corgi> Haven't been over to the Vista side in a while...
<archangelpetro> well, i'v wenever used i t:p
<liammcdermott> I've been lucky enough to mostly avoid Vista so far.
<Dr_willis> it uses you
<archangelpetro> well i work in IT security :P im playing with vista
<liammcdermott> Dr_willis: lol
<archangelpetro> wel;l, that's the intention
<liammcdermott> Doesn't Ubuntu 8.04 have SELinux included?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I though  i saw somemention of selinux, but i dont think its enabled by default
<Strangelet> SKIM cannot detect any languages (the languages I have setup include English and Chinese), why is that?
<Jucato> SELinux or AppArmor?
<Jucato> liammcdermott: you can ask in #ubuntu+1 to be sure
<archangelpetro> :P
<liammcdermott> Ok, thanks. It was idle curiosity. Am not really bothered either way. :)
<Dr_willis> heck - i dont even rember the diff tween selinux and apparmout.
<Dr_willis> Those are thekind of things I normally just learn i have to disable for my games to work. :P
<nu-evo> vg
<archangelpetro> wwooo
<archangelpetro> VISTA just resized the partiotion
<archangelpetro> :p
<Kubuntiac> I just love any feature in Vista that makes it easier to install Linux. Good job Microsoft! ;-)
<liammcdermott> archangelpetro: nice one. :)
<liammcdermott> Kubuntiac: yeah, I'm pretty suprised at that. When it first came out though, didn't Vista hate having it's partition resized?
<liammcdermott> I seem to remember a bunch of people having trouble with that.
<Kubuntiac> Previous releases of winows did. Not sure about Vista
<Sir_Corgi> I had to use Unetbootin to install my Kubuntu.
<Sir_Corgi> Takes forever, but the end result is absolutely awesome:  Linux.  :)
<liammcdermott> Sir_Corgi: 8.04 has something like that built-in
<liammcdermott> Sir_Corgi: haven't tried it mind you.
<Sir_Corgi> See, for some reason Live CDs don't work on my computer.
<Sir_Corgi> I tried Wubi initially... then I found out it's just a virtual install.
<Sir_Corgi> Then I found unetbootin.
<Sir_Corgi> Worked awesome.
<Jucato> (semi-virtual install... but what the heck...)
<liammcdermott> Ooo-arr, what's the difference?
<Sir_Corgi> I just wish it would save the iso somewhere so that the next time it installs, I don't have to let it sit there for three hours.
<Sir_Corgi> What really set me off with Wubi is that you can't upgrade from within it very easily.
<Dr_willis> what i dislike about wubi, is that it exists... :)
<ere4si> hehe
<Sir_Corgi> Dr_willis: agreed
<archangelpetro> :)
<archangelpetro> ok, so kubuntu is better :p
<archangelpetro> than ubuntu?
<Strangelet> SCIM fails to show any languages when I left click it, though the configuration clearly sees all of them, I cannot switch languages at all. What is the problem here?
<Strangelet> *SKIM
<m_> hello
<belladonna_> does kubuntu use alsa or oss as default
<m_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Strangelet> belladonna_: alsa,  believe
<eagles0513875> hey guys been a while since ive been in here
<eagles0513875> i have a random question what causes a pnp bios bug
<eagles0513875> !nickname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> anyone in here this morning
<eagles0513875> morning to all who just joined the channel
<kraaner> tere
<archangelpetro> morning
<archangelpetro> :)
<kraaner> kas siin eestlasi on kes aidata oskavad
<kraaner> I have prob whit my estobuntu
<Jucato> um. English please
<kraaner> sorry.. just looked somebody who can help me... in estonian
<Sir_Corgi> What is the language code for Estonian.
<Sir_Corgi> Hmm..
<Jucato> kraaner: #ubuntu-estonia
<belladonna_> is it possible to have both oss and alsa installed without problems
<lanoxx> in firefox in the download window, klicking on: open containing folder, or open does not work. does anyone know why?
<Sir_Corgi> I just tried it on mine, and even though I'm in Kubuntu, it opens up File Browser, which is a GNOME application.
<Sir_Corgi> It doesn't open using Dolphin.
<ere4si> dolphin is a bit behind the other file managers
<lanoxx> dolphin is bad
<lanoxx> but konqueror is not that much better, linux really lacks a good file manager
<lanoxx> they should copy the windows explorer to linux
<llutz> muhahaha
<lanoxx> is still the best filemanager is know
<lanoxx> xD
<ere4si> I think thunar is better
<ere4si> :)
 * kgoetz thinks explorer is hopeless
 * JoshOvki things kgoetz is right
<JoshOvki> *thinks
<emonkey> kgoetz, +1
<chinamann> hey guys...
<Hamra> whats wrong with konqi? i find it really good as a file manager, but not as a web browser though
<chinamann> looking for help on imapsync.
<chinamann> anyone who can advise?
<lanoxx> the biggest problem i see it that i can not have split view like in windows explorer, left is tree view and right is detailed view. then clicking on a folder in the tree opens its content in the right view
<lanoxx> also the idea of having tabs in a file manager is slightly strange, that is a browser thing!!!!
<snowolf> lanoxx: krusader
<lanoxx> further more i belive a browser is not a file manager and these 2 funktions should be clearly sepperated.
<JoshOvki> lanoxx: ummmm, you do know that Windows Explorer can also be used as a web browser dont you?
<Sir_Corgi> Yep.
<Sir_Corgi> It's linked to Internet Explorer.
<lanoxx> i do, and i dont approve of it
<JoshOvki> and it is acctualy based on IE, thats why i cant uninstall IE
<snowolf> lanoxx: then use mc & lynx and everything will be fine
<lanoxx> i would clearly like to disable that funktion and uninstall ie
<lanoxx> what is mc & lynx?
<snowolf> mc is a command line twin panel file manager
<snowolf> and lynx is a pure browser, also command line
<Sir_Corgi> My linux doesn't seem to like my built-in microphone.
<snowolf> Sir_Corgi: tried to play around with alsaconf? Mine doesn't like either, but after some time of playing around, stopped complaining and started working
<JoshOvki> i dont think i have ever tryed to use my microphone
<lanoxx> na, i like the cli but for browsing and filemanagement i prefere the gui
<snowolf> for chatting? anyway, if you want a kde twin panel file manager you have krusader I believe
<Sir_Corgi> I tried to type that into the Konsole, and it didn't work.
<crazy_bus> my motherboard broke so I replaced it in my old pc.  All things seem  to work except usb.  When I plug things into the usb ports at the back nothing happens.  I'm pretty sure their enabled correctly in the bios.  What can I do?
<lanoxx> cli should be for administration, and every where where you can speed up things that are faster down on the console that in gui, but its not for multimedia
<snowolf> Sir_Corgi: try with kde-mix, kde-mixer or something like that, unfortunately I'm not on kubuntu
<snowolf> lanoxx: everything is faster in cli
<Jucato> snowolf: KMix?
<snowolf> could be
<Jucato> er.. "kmix"
<lanoxx> it surely is, but have you tried and played a youtube video on the cli?
<Sir_Corgi> Well, when I go intokKmix, it only gives me the settings "Capture" and "Digital"
<snowolf> lanoxx: not really, I'm not much on youtube really
<Sir_Corgi> I completely screwed up half of that sentence.
<snowolf> doesn't matter, its meaning got thru
<snowolf> Sir_Corgi: no switches tab?
<Sir_Corgi> Switches gives me "Caller ID" and "Off-hook" and the only option under "Input Source" is Mic.
<Sir_Corgi> It's weird.  I'm so used to seeing like "Line In" or "Line Out" or something.
<snowolf> Caller ID? Off-hook? reaaaaaaaly weird
<llutz> lanoxx: framebuffer-console + vlc-nox and  youtube shouldn't be a problem :)
<Sir_Corgi> I'm trying to use a voice program in Wine.
<Sir_Corgi> I have everything set up but the microphone.
<Sir_Corgi> I just wish the company would come out with a Linux version, but they never will, despite the "coming soon" message on their website.
<lanoxx> llutz: sounds cool
<Sir_Corgi> It has been "coming soon" for three years now.
<Sir_Corgi> Apparently.
<Sir_Corgi> From what I've read.
<Sir_Corgi> And something else... I find it strange that the Mic volume level is under the "Output" tab and not the "input" tab.
<snowolf> no, the mic level in output
<snowolf> means another thing
<snowolf> it's only for the return in the headphones
<Sir_Corgi> Oh.
<snowolf> the mic level is regulated by the mic boost in input
<Sir_Corgi> Wouldn't that be funny if it works because I muted that?
<Sir_Corgi> There is no "mic boost"
<sigma_1234> is there a oxygen theme for kde3?
<snowolf> think so
<Hamra> i have mic boost in input and in output, lol
<sigma_1234> where do i get it from?
<snowolf> sigma_1234: no I checked, seems that there isn't but I'm not checking on kubuntu repositories you still have a chance
 * snowolf for a moment didn't realized that kde 3.9 means kde 4 :)
<Jucato> sigma_1234: nope. no backport of Oxygen widget style for KDE 3
<Jucato> snowolf: hm?
<snowolf> Jucato: just checked on mandriva's repositories, and it has both a oxygen 3.93 & 4.0.2 - didn't realized that 3.93 means 4 prefinal :)
<Jucato> yeah. one of the alphas
<Jucato> so it's not really 3.9 == 4... but 3.9 < 4 :)
<snowolf> yeah I know, but definitively not KDE 3 :)
<Sir_Corgi> And I have made an interesting discovery...  o.O
<Sir_Corgi> It seems...
<snowolf> yeah?
<Sir_Corgi> ... as though my microphone only works if I talk directly... into... the microphone jack...
<Sir_Corgi> o.O
<Sir_Corgi> I may need to buy an external microphone.
<snowolf> what do you mean? you used it the wrong way around?
<snowolf> aaaaaaaah
<Sir_Corgi> No.
<Sir_Corgi> I didn't do anything wrong.
<Sir_Corgi> I opened up sound recorder and tried to record my voice to test the microphone.
<Sir_Corgi> And the only time it actually picked up my voice is when I talked directly into the microphone jack.
<Sir_Corgi> It's an internal microphone.
<Sir_Corgi> Just plain out weird.
<Sir_Corgi> I used to have an external microphone somewhere....
<Hamra> is the there a beta with kde 3.5 and a beta with kde4, or is it only one version of the beta currently?
<Jucato> Hamra: 2 versions. one with KDE 3.5.9 and one with KDE 4.0.2 (or 4.0.3 soon)
<Hamra> ok
<snowolf> Hamra: I higly advise against using KDE4 as main desktop environment
<snowolf> good for testing it, not for running it seriously
<Hamra> im not really a serious user of linux, still learning it, i try to get every new program i find, and enjoy messing around with the system :P
<snowolf> :)
<snowolf> try fluxbox then
<Hamra> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Hamra> cool, i'll try it out
<Jucato> messing? KDE's the best.. so many options to mess around with (consequently, so many ways to turn your desktop into a mess too)
<snowolf> Jucato: I agree, KDE rocks, but IMO one of the most enjoyable way to mess around is trying desktop environment
<snowolf> but... well, I do *not* enjoying messing around
<Hamra> lol, yeah, i mean once you get used to the system, you tend to try your best to keep it working well. i'm very careful with what i do on my windows, but that's after years and years of putting it together, maybe the same will happen here on kubuntu in some time :)
<kirkt> hey ppl, what was the command to install MS fonts?
 * snowolf points kirkt to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jpatrick> kirkt: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<kirkt> thanks
<jpatrick> snowolf: pm?
<lanoxx> snowolf: can i switch the left panel of krusader to tree view?
<snowolf> lanoxx: well, I have to check, but I guess so - I haven't used krusader in a long time
<Sir_Corgi> Couldn't find the mic.
<Sir_Corgi> Damn.  That means I have to buy a new one.  :(((
<llutz> lanoxx: have you ever tried konqueror in detailed view + navigation (F9)
<snowolf> lanoxx: no idea really, I just use two konquerors windows
<lanoxx> yes, its not what i want. the problem is that the two views are allways seperated. double clicking on a folder should open the folder in the right panel now in the left one.
<snowolf> ah well yeah
<lanoxx> like its the case in windows explorer. left is the tree and right the viewer. when i select a folder in the tree, it is being opens on the right side
<lanoxx> its strange that no body ever missed such a funktion in linux
<llutz> lanoxx: that's exactly what navigation-view does
<Hamra> the same effect of windows happens in konqueror, i mean the tree on the left and the view on right work together!
<kgx> does anyone know if i can use xrandr to show screen is on which side? (ie, which one is on the left, and which is on the right?)
<PhilRod> anyone else see the following problem in adept manager?: search for "build-essential" then expand the one entry that's found. The description changes from the right one to one describing cdparanoia
<llutz> lanoxx: like this: http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=konqsh2.png
<crazy_bus> can anyone help me get my usb ports to recognize their is something in them in kubuntu?
<PhilRod> ah, seems to be something to do with the fact that it was trying to get the package off a (non-existent) CD. Works now with the CD source disabled
<lanoxx> llutz: yeah thats what i want, could i make that default
<lanoxx> ?
<llutz> lanoxx: sure, save it to a profile
<llutz> lanoxx: and btw, konq works this way since ages
<lanoxx> guess i really have over seen this. but this is exactly what i want
<llutz> pressing F9 does the trick :)
<lanoxx> yeah, now how do i make konqueror the default file manager in kde
<lanoxx> ?
<llutz> and these 2 links help you to fix kubuntus crippled konqueror 1. https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/69168/comments/5    2. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79941
<lanoxx> thanks
<llutz> lanoxx: konqueror -> Settings/Config Konq/File Associations -> inode - directory -> bring konqueror to 1st postition
<llutz> or just remove d3plhin
<jussi01> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<llutz> ah tks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<lanoxx> that did the trick, thanks a lot
<llutz> np
<lanoxx> i gotta go fix dinner. i apprechiate your help
<lanoxx> bye
<llutz> lanoxx: and nver never say "explorer is better" again ;)
<Sir_Corgi> haha
 * cracko is away: Gone away for now.
<jpatrick> !away > cracko
<PhilRod> ooh, that's a nice script
<jussi01> ?
<jpatrick> PhilRod: once an auto_bleh lover, always an auto_bleh lover
<PhilRod> ah, irssi
 * jpatrick <3 irssi too
<PhilRod> I've been hoping konversation would get some scripting ability so I could do that
<jussi01> PhilRod: care to join us in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<Jucato> PhilRod: bash and python scripts not enough for ya? :)
<PhilRod> ah, that sounds familiar
<jpatrick> Jucato: long live perl
<PhilRod> you can run a python script that would have to talk to konversation via dcop, right?
<Jucato> oh I think perl too. not sure
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> you can check /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts for samples
<Jucato> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<archangelpetro> kubuntu users can use the standard ubuntu repos right?
<Jucato> archangelpetro: they don't really have any other choice :)
<Jucato> kubuntu uses the same repos :)
<archangelpetro> ah, i vaguely remember there being 'kubuntu' specific stuff
<archangelpetro> btw, hi again jucato :) it's been too long
<Jucato> yeah. too long :)
<Jucato> well there's the kubuntu.org repo for KDE updates
<archangelpetro> ok, and you'd recommend kubuntu over ubuntu?
<Jucato> but lately we've been using a different system (PPA's)
<archangelpetro> oh?
<Jucato> well, since it's KDE, yes. I'd recommend Kubuntu over Ubuntu :)
<archangelpetro> and with regard to stability etc?
<archangelpetro> does kubuntu have all the add/remove program features of ubuntu?
<Jucato> yep.
<Jucato> it has now
<archangelpetro> :0
<Jucato> stability, as long as you stay away from KDE 4 for the meantime
<archangelpetro> awesome
<archangelpetro> ok, and the latest stable of kubuntu doestn have kde4, right?
<snowolf> no
<Jucato> not by default
<Jucato> you can install it
<nosrednaekim> 7.10? not by default,though you can get it from a PPA
<archangelpetro> ok, ill get kubuntu :d
<nosrednaekim> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<archangelpetro> know of any free image burning software for windows?
<Tecmi> archangelpetro: imgburn
<Darkside> hey, i'm having a go with smbfs, and i'm working on setting up a smb share in fstab
<Darkside> i don't want it to mount on boot tho, as i might not be connected to the correct network all the time
<Darkside> /viper/ /home/darkside/viper/ smb user,noauto,username=guest,password=guest 0 0
<Darkside> apart from having a double // at the start, is there anything else i should be putting on that line?
<nick_> someone here ?
<nick_> do he have a way to install .rpm in kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> yes nick_
<nosrednaekim> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Jucato> (too slow...)
<nick_> because open office complete  and languauge pack is in .rpm
<Sir_Corgi> You can install those from Adept, can't you?
<Jucato> nick_: we have packages for OpenOffice
<nick_> yes but its not the last version
<Jucato> language packs too
<nick_> ok i keep this one then
<nick_> thanks
<Sir_Corgi> He wants the very latest version.
<Sir_Corgi> The one in Adept isn't.
<Sir_Corgi> For some reason.
<Sir_Corgi> Same way with Gimp, I think.
<nick_> and for xfire how i can get in kubuntu ?
<Jucato> at least not the one in Gutsy perhaps
<nick_> someone know for xfire ?
<nosrednaekim> nick
<nosrednaekim> nick_: 2.4 didn't really add that many features
<anais> gddddg
<anais> hello
<nosrednaekim> hello
<reese> along with the new version of ubuntu in april, is a new version of kubuntu coming out?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<reese> !khardy
<reese> ok, thanks
<anais> spanich
<anais> hello
<snowolf> hi anais
<jussi01> anais: can we help you?
<anais> hello
<anais> yes
<reese> another question: is there a generic way to restablish all initial configuration of a program?
<snowolf> r
<jussi01> reese: delete or rename the .programname folde
<reese> if i reinstall a program, it will still have all old configuration
<snowolf> reese: dpkg-reconfigure ?
<reese> ok, thanks
<anais> yes
<anais> I no speak inglish
<jussi01> anais: what language?
<anais> spanish
<jussi01> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<filemover> hi im after the package that contains the which command can anyone help thanks
<filemover> "which"
<Jucato> filemover: try debianutils
<filemover> ok thnx
<rom> hi
<rom> could you help me please? : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3092754.0
<eldaria> Anybody here who is good at using Kivio?
<filemover> your right jucato its in there. the reason i asked is because im running alsaconf and it complains about not finding "which" and I thought if I knew what package it came from Id be able to compile it in LFS anyway thnx for the help
<Jucato> eldaria: you might find someone in #koffice
<nosrednaekim> rom: add that line to the Mouse 0 section
<eldaria> Jucato: ok, Thanks I will go and have a look there. :-)
<rom> nosrednaekim: I tried
<rom> doesn't work
<rom> always "add SHMConfig true" when I launch gsynaptics
<nosrednaekim> rom: in any case, since that is hardy, go to #ubuntu+1
<rom> arf there is no #kubuntu+1
<jpatrick> rom: it's #ubuntu+1
<crazy_bus> does kde or kubuntu have a way to test if usb ports are detected.  My ports won't recognise anything thats put in them
<rom> ;)
<nosrednaekim> crazy_bus: you sure? run lsusb
<jpatrick> crazy_bus: try: dmesg after you pull it in
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: pull it in.... heh :)
<jpatrick> plug it in
 * jpatrick in middle of hardy upgrade
<matt___> i have a "server" downstairs with no monitor hooked up to it, I was wondering if I could using something like (vnc?) to connect to it from upstairs to work on it.
<crazy_bus> lsusb comes up with three devices such as Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000: 0000
<crazy_bus> however there are only two usb ports on the back of this motherboard (old 2002 motherboard I just installed)
<ere4si> matt__: I do that with vnc to a headless box
<matt___> i have a "server" downstairs with no monitor hooked up to it, I was wondering if I could using something like (vnc?) to connect to it from upstairs to work on it. I simply am wondering how i could do this, and since I don't have a monitor hooked up downstairs (ok, I can hook one up to setup everything, but what about when i need to connect? will the computer downstairs need to "click" and "confirms"?
<crazy_bus> jpatrick: dmesg says things like; usbcore:registered new interface driver usbfs; usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ere4si> !vnc | matt try reading this
<ubotu> matt try reading this: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nosrednaekim> crazy_bus: and what does lsusb say?
<matt___> kkeumm...thanks
<matt___> ere4si: so can i use vncviewer in kde with no problems?
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: lsusb comes up with three devices such as Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000: 0000
<ere4si> matt__: sure - I was yesterday :)
<nosrednaekim> but nothin attached to those busses?
<nosrednaekim> for example
<ere4si> matt__: there are plenty of guides on the net
<nosrednaekim> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 062a:0000 Creative Labs Optical Mouse
<ere4si> matt__: but feel free to ask questions here :)
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: no they don't say anything like that even though there's a usb stick in one of the two ports
<nosrednaekim> crazy_bus: not good..... do you have any other usb devices that we can test with?
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: four different memory sticks and a usb mouse
<nosrednaekim> none of them are detected?
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> crazy_bus: is this a really really new computer?
<nosrednaekim> (like past month, with top of the line Hardware)
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: no.  Really old :)  It's my old computer which I have to used due to a faulty motherboard in the other one.  Motherboard was just installed but is from 2002
<nosrednaekim> ah... is it  SIS?
<andy__> hey anyone used ipodlinux?
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: not sure what SIS is.  The motherboard is a MAINBOARD AK32 and has Spacewalker and via part
<nosrednaekim> ah...VIA
<nosrednaekim> sis is a chipset maker
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: processor is AMD, graphics is ATI if that helps
<nosrednaekim> crazy_bus: could you pastebin the results of "lspci"\
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<crazy_bus> the site is telling me I appear to be spamming and to enable javascript.  I thought konqueror didn't block javascript
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: www.pastebin.ca/962104
<nosrednaekim> ?
<bascule> yeah, that is old harware, should work
<bascule> crazy_bus: after plugging in a USB stick, wait 20 seconds, then paste the last 20 lines of dmesg in pastebin
<theperryfamily> in synaptic there is an option to "Consider recommended packages as dependencies"...is there a same option available in adept?
<Jucato> theperryfamily: not that I know of. no
<crazy_bus> bascule: I checked dmesg before and after but there didn't seem to be a difference.  Here is the last 20 or so lines like you asked for www.pastebin.ca/962109
<bascule> it just doesn't seem to be detecting the USB being plugged at all
<rom> nosrednaekim: I added SHMConfig "true" in mouse0 section
<rom> doesn't work :(
<bascule> crazy_bus: I reckon those ports are dead
<theperryfamily> Jucato: is there a way to ensure that by installing programs by simply selecting the programs themselves in adept that I won't need to track down and install other files etc?
<Jucato> theperryfamily: that's how APT (which both Adept and Synaptic use) works
<Jucato> the option you mentioned has nothing to do with that
<crazy_bus> bascule: is there anyway to get usb on that machine if they are dead?
<rom> when I launch compiz, some icons are detached from systray, do you have this problem?
<bascule> crazy_bus: you can get PCI cards
<Hamra> maybe a front USB bus attached to the USB pins in the board, if there is such pins in the mobo?
<Jucato> rom: #compiz-fusion
<rom> yes but it's only on kde
<rom> so on compiz-fusion they will tell "#kde"...
<bascule> Hamra: may well work, boards that age may not have the facility though
<Jucato> rom: they might know of a solution, because it's basically compiz that is making it behave that way
<theperryfamily> Jucato: I had always used synaptic and selected that option just to make sure the programs I installed  would work correctly as I'm not as affluent with linux as I'd like to be as of yet...is there any benefit of using that option from the standpoint of ensuring the program works? or is it just like low level advertising of sorts...if you like Coke, you might like Pepsi etc?
<nosrednaekim> theperryfamily: you mean for between adept and synaptic?
<crazy_bus> bascule and Hamra it has two places to put front and back port plugs into.  However my front port plugs are mixed up.  They sort of fell apart and I don't know which order they go in.  Also I have a old backport card thing that plugs into the usbpart of the motherboard.  However it has 9 pin holes while the motherboard has 10pins?
<Jucato> theperryfamily: that option (consider recommends as depends) works this way: APT: oh you're buying Coke? might I recommend a <snack> for you?.. if you enable it, it goes like this: "Oh you're buying Coke. Here's a snack that should come with it" :D
<vhozard> someone i can help?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: he's asking about the "Consider recommends as dependencies"
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: ah.... aptitute type functionality... didn't know synaptic could do that
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: there's an option. and apt-get can do that too
<Dr_willis> ive noticed that on some packages.. thers some weird 'reccomendations' :)
<Jucato> theperryfamily: in short. some packages "recommend" others... sort of like suggestions for a better expereince (supposedly). they're not necessary
<bascule> crazy_bus: 9 vs 10 : you mean there is a blank/missing pin? usb needs  4 pins per channel + and - signal and + and - voltage
<Jucato> theperryfamily: but that Synaptic option makes those recommendations as if they were necessary and installs them
<theperryfamily> oh ok...thank you...the reason I ask is that I am trying to become more knowledgeable about the way I use linux etc...thanks again for the help
<crazy_bus> bascule: 10 pins on the mboard but one pin hole filed in on ther old back usbport card
<bascule> hmmmm
<bascule> and the 10 pins on the board are definitely USB ?
<crazy_bus> Pretty sure.  The manual says so
<sudobash> maybe you have that usb turned off in BIOS
<sudobash> or the CMOS i mean
<bascule> crazy_bus: well that is conclusive to me
<theperryfamily> while I'm here, and I don't mean to start any fights by asking (lol) but just curious as to what people find to be the best torrent client for use in kubuntu that has a GUI? ktorrent? deluge? azureus? etc
<sudobash> utorrent with wine work great for me
<sudobash> azureus work well also
<sudobash> works*
<crazy_bus> sudobash: usb is enabled in the BIOS.  I've looked at everyother option and couldn't find anything that would effect usb, besides plug and play which I experimented with
<Jucato> ktorrent works fine and installed by default and is a KDE app :)
<bascule> ktorrent is very good
<Jucato> theperryfamily: the *best* is what works for that person. so you'll not get 100% objective answers :)
<sudobash> so you think it is an issue with linux?
<bascule> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<sudobash> try this... boot something off livecd and see if the usb works
<crazy_bus> bascule: the manual says "Extended four USB Connector Header" in case that is any difference
<theperryfamily> ktorrent was default, but seems to use a lot of RAM etc...looking for a more efficient client etc
<sudobash> utorrent in wine
<sudobash> but you will have to click the little icon to bring it back up from minimized
<crazy_bus> sudobash: did it just before in two livecds.  Didn't know I plugged anything in
<bascule> crazy_bus: have you got the exact manufacturer and model (should be on the manual front cover)
<Hamra> utorrent in wine, real small, and nice gui
<sudobash> yeap
<crazy_bus> bascule: MAINBOARD AK32    It also says Shuttle on the front cover which I think is the brand
<bascule> is it a cube?
<bascule> like small case thing
<theperryfamily> thanks everyone for your help
<bascule> welcome
<sudobash> maybe that usb is busted... or you may have to set a jumper to turn it on if it is an old motherboad
<nosrednaekim> or maybe its 1.1 and some of these 2,0  devices don;t support it
<sudobash> maybe
<crazy_bus> bascule: quite small case.
<sudobash> so get an old usb mouse and try it in a live cd
<crazy_bus> nosrednaekim: they do work in usb 1.1  I only just had the a usb1.1 mboard in it and the same devices worked
<benpicco> Hi, can I get konqueror not to use paths like system:/media but just /media?
<sudobash> then my best bet is: check bios, check jumpers, if 5 livecd's dont work... busted
<sudobash> try BackTrack 3
<benpicco> accessing system:/media/foo/ paths causes not only preview problems but also problems with some programms (okular) - and it's not possible to copy&paste it (no other programm understand it)
<sudobash> and BartPE try anything that has usb mouse support
<bascule> crazy_bus: can't get the manual off the site, throws a 425 error ..
<Hamra> i've been wondering the same question as benpicco, the old feisty way
<JoshOvki> Say i was to boot up a live CD and install madwifi, how would i get it to work without restarting my machine? (which of course would loose everything cause its not saved)
<Dr_willis> JoshOvki,  save the downloaded packages to a thumbdrive or someplace. is one way
<JoshOvki> Dr_willis: but then when i reboot the OS wouldnt know to run the program
<JoshOvki> im tryin 2 get my wifi working on a live disk
<Dr_willis> you have to manually reinstall the packages.. but you dont have to redownload them.
<JoshOvki> without building my own live disk
<JoshOvki> its not the redownloading them thats the issue, its getting them to run. like madwifi usualy needs a restart afterwards to get the wifi to loadup
<Dr_willis> The ubuntu live cd is rather basic in many ways compared to other disrto-live cd's
<Dr_willis> make a script on the thumbdrive you run that sets it all up.
<JoshOvki> hmm might b worth a try
<sudobash> josh0vki you should be able to mount the hd and save any work... but the madwifi is drivers and it was placed in the system of the livecd (ram)
<sudobash> are drivers*
<sudobash> so find a way to create an image of the system ram and restore to that image on livecd every time (make your own livecd)
<JoshOvki> hmm
<bascule> crazy_bus: http://zone.ni.com/cms/images/devzone/tut/a/276b8d1a859.gif <-- is that what you have on the board? or does it have 2 less pins
<crazy_bus> bascule: I have two of those on the board with that number of pins
<JoshOvki> sudobash: so installing the OS to a flashdrive should do it ok?
<sudobash> Josh0vki if you just want wifi support on live cd just use Back|track
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of neat progress done with live cd's and  using usb thumbdriver ive noticed. :)  but ubuntu is lacking comared to slax, puppylinux, and others in that area.
<sudobash> yes
<sudobash> yes slax.... Back|track 3
<Dr_willis> theres different wayt to 'install' to a usb drive. some  make a live-cd system that boots off the usb drive. other ways actually do a real install.
<JoshOvki> sudobash, i did try backtrack but my wifi needs a specificly patched version of madwifi
<sudobash> ahhh
<Dr_willis> the latest slax was the easiest disrto ive seen to get working off a usb drive.
<sudobash> yeap "Install" to flashdrive
<sudobash> bootloader and all
<JoshOvki> yeh i shall do that
<JoshOvki> just need 2 dig out my 4gb pen drive
<bascule> crazy_bus: and the actual back plate has 2 less I guess? Are the leads for the plate in a plastic block or loose?
<sudobash> that should be a nice install
<crazy_bus> the back plate is from a old mother board and has 1 less.  The leads for the plate are in a plastic block
<crazy_bus> bascule: ^
<bascule> hmmm. to dodgy, if you miss wire USB you can pop the devices
<sudobash> let me get one of those LjL ;-)
<bascule> miswire not wiss wire :)
<crazy_bus> bascule: the front ones are loose.  I'll try and put them on and not blow it up
<LjL> actually i got opped in the wrong channel
<sudobash> hehe
<bascule> crazy_bus: it generally goes from the missing pin onwards: black, gree, white, red
<bascule> but sometimes the other side is backwards, sometimes the same ..
<crazy_bus> bascule: in my one black is 1 and green is 7 so they wouldn't go next to each other? would they?
<bascule> follow the manual .. :)
<crazy_bus> bascule: the wires have a tag on them saying what colour is what number
<bascule> hmmm, don't think I have ever seen that they are usually labeled, vcc+ vcc- +5 and gnd on the attatchment plugs
<crazy_bus> bascule: mine also have a similar thing like that with gnd and vcc, no vcc- though
<bascule> if you have the manual for the header layout you are good
<nonewmsgs> how large is a large / partition asssuming a higher than average size with kde/xfce/gnome, and many programs
<Ashex> I've paired my blackberry to my laptop
<Ashex> but for some reason I can't send files to it
<bascule> nonewmsgs: 15 is plenty 10 does me fine
<Ashex> the obex object push client doesn't list the device
<Dr_willis> Hmmm    Apple has succeeded in massively violating its own EULA,    :)
<nonewmsgs> Dr_willis, yes that is funny
<Dr_willis> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=11268    egads. :)
<Hamra> im thinking of making one of my computers act as a local web cache for the rest, but is it easy to set up? and what software do i need?
<bascule> how so Dr_willis (nice to hear you again)
<yovan> hi guys
<nonewmsgs> bascule, safari eula says it must be run on apple hardware
<Dr_willis>  :)
<yovan> can anybody tell me how to install amorak on windows
<Dr_willis> and its the eula shown during the windows installer. heh
<Dr_willis> yovan,  dident think that was even possible at this time
<nonewmsgs> yovan, i would recomend foobar for windows
<Dr_willis> i did just install the apple sarari browser on my windows box to test it out also. :) all i can say.. it works.. i dont see any thing special about it. :)
<yovan> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> i would recommend not windows, personally, but yeah, foobar is your best bet until amarok 2.0
<crazy_bus> bascule: my number seven pin says D1-  however the mboard manual says it should be ground.  Should I still use it?
<bascule> that is a laughable oversite by their lawyers .. *chuckle*
<bascule> crazy_bus: what colour? if it is black yes
<crazy_bus> bascule: it's green
<bascule> the is signal ground
<bascule> that*
<yovan> what i like with amorak is the radio stream
<yovan> can foobar do it
<crazy_bus> bascule: so I put it on?
<Daisuke_Ido> shoutcast and a collection of others.  foobar or winamp can do the same
<bascule> well try it crazy_bus :)
<bascule> it can't go to far wrong, but I have seen devices pop
<crazy_bus> bascule: I bet it will blow up :)
<nonewmsgs> it is neat to see people asking about linux programs for windows instead of the reverse for a change
<bascule> smoke of the south bridge ...
<bascule> usually the wire melts first, so you will know
<bascule> nat that that is uch reassurance :)
<yovan> well said dude
<yovan> i am a newbee but in love with linux
<nainef> hey hey
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<nainef> anyone having issues with 804 x64?
<Hamra> if a program is provided as binary for some distros and ubuntu is not available, should the one for debian work well? or is it better to get it as source code?
<bascule> well it's beta, so I would think so :)
<crazy_bus> bascule: 9 is labeled NC and 4 KEY on the label holding the wired together.  But there are no wires for those.  Does it mean anything?
<nainef> yea I get everything I deserve :)
<JGleich> hi.  i've an KDE/OpenSuse box that  I'm considering switching to Kubuntu.  Any _objective_ comments here as to why I shouldn't consider it? And, is there a good HowTo for switching distros, particularly across "cores" -- i.e., from SuSE to Debian-based *buntu?
<bascule> crazy_bus: not that I know of, key is usually referring to the missing pin in a block though
<artur__> does anyone here can tell me for what the signal USR1 is used? Like in the command " kill -s USR1 1234 "
<bascule> crazy_bus: you know like ide has a missing pin so it can only go one way, hence 'key' pin
<crazy_bus> bascule: also I'm meant to have a purple wire and a blue wire.  Both look exactly the same :(
<Hamra> i usuall use the key pin to know if im holding the manual upside down :P
<PhilRod> artur__: man signal
<PhilRod> (which just says that it's a "user signal", so presumably you can have it do what you like
<crazy_bus> bascule: one is power one is ground.  I'd better go to sleep (2am) before I blow it up.  Thanks for all your and everyone elses help.
<bascule> crazy_bus: blus and purple on USB, never seen that
<bascule> crazy_bus: OK, do it when awake is the best way
 * nainef will return after he reinstalls the os heheh (this time the 7.10v)
<crazy_bus> bascule: or give it to your hardware minder next door neighbor to help you with it :)
<artur__> PhilRod: "User-defined signal 1"
<bascule> yes do that
<artur__> PhilRod: thnks for the hint, but this i did before...but didn't help me
<PhilRod> artur__: yes, I imagine that means that there's no system-defined action for this signal (as there is with, eg SIGKILL - the kernel just kills the process)
<PhilRod> so you can just use the function for trapping a signal (whatever it's called - I don't remember), and have it do what you want
<kraaner> hey..  can u tell me a good video player for estobuntu ..
<PhilRod> artur__: why are you asking?
<PhilRod> what's estobuntu?
<kraaner> its eee.. linux:D  based kubuntu or ubuntu :
<Jucato> didn't I already point you to #ubuntu-estonia ?
<kraaner> dont now...  thank u
<crazy_bus> bascule: one last question before I sleep.  I suppose you don't know anyway of getting warrenty from asus without using the retailer you bought it off.  I've been using this old computer for 6 months because my new computers motherboard is broken and the retailer keeps ripping me off (claiming nothing is wrong and charging a service fee and not sending the board to asus) while the board is...
<crazy_bus> ...definatly broken since I got a signed third opinion from a local computer repair person
<bascule> crazy_bus: unfortunately in 'retail' as opposed to 'resell' the retailer is expected to cover the warranty, the retialer also has 'the right to repair' but this is UK law I am talking about here
<BluesKaj> send it to asus with a copy of the third party opinion , but call them first to make sure they will accept it and emphasize the lack of co-operation from the retailer
<sudobash> google is black
<crazy_bus> BluesKaj: they said they only didn't do warranty directly to customers when I explained by email.  Do you think calling them would be different?
<Jucato> offtopic btw :)
<Sir_Corgi> sudobash: Yes.  Yes it is.
<sudobash> why?
<sudobash> i wodner
<sudobash> wonder
<crazy_bus> Just wanted to get it off my mind so I can sleep.  Sorry for any disturbances
<Sir_Corgi> It's their way of advertising conservation awareness.
<kraaner> dem.. how i can get video codecs
<Hamra> what do you mean google is black?
<Kryczek> Hi! Does anybody else have problems with kio_http these days?
<Kryczek> I was under Kubuntu 7, and I installed KDE 3.5.9 thanks to the 3rd party repository given on kubuntu.org
<Kryczek> it worked perfectly
<Sir_Corgi> Hamra:  Google's homepage is black.  They inversed the colors.
<Kryczek> but a few days later, many updates were available, mostly for KDE packages
<Kryczek> so I installed them, and after that, Konqueror, Kopete etc stopped working for anything using HTTP
<Dr_willis> google.com --> We've turned the lights out. Now it's your turn - Earth Hour.
<Kryczek> I tried to downgrade to KDE 3.5.8 in vain, so I upgraded everything to Kubuntu 8
<Kryczek> and it worked, until yesterday: many KDE packages to upgrade again
<Sir_Corgi> They're doing it despite the fact that a black screen does not conserve energy (unless it's off :p)
<Kryczek> and after that, same problem: Konqueror and Kopete fail to use HTTP
<bascule> yes it is beta Kryczek, goto #ubuntu+1
<crazy_bus> google doesn't go black for me.  Is that only in certain countries?
<Kryczek> bascule: what is beta? KDE 3.5.9 or Kubuntu 8 ?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: front page only. www.google.com
<SlimeyPete> iGoogle is still white
<SlimeyPete> Classic Home is black
<crazy_bus> when I go to that with classic home it still isn't black
<SlimeyPete> but they usually stagger it according to timezones
<Sir_Corgi> It's only one the homepage of google.com,  google.co.uk... I would imagine on all the English language ones.
<bascule> Kryczek: 8 is beta
<crazy_bus> ah .co.uk is black.  Must be white here because it's sunday
<Kryczek> bascule: sorry if i wasnt clear (english is not my mother tongue ;p ) but i had the very same problem under Kubuntu 7
<Kryczek> i upgraded to 8 as a solution
<Kryczek> but then the same thing happened
<bascule> I see, well I don't seem to have kio_http problems, so dunno, but if you ar on 8 currently goto #ubuntu+1
<Sir_Corgi> crazy_bus: Didn't even think about that.  It *was* only for a day.
<Sir_Corgi> I rather like it.
<Hamra> i was seeing google cached probably, i can see it black now using a proxy
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> I need some help about bluetooth
<confrey> I've installed kubuntu 7.10, and upgraded to 3.5.9, but I can't connect my cellphone to pc by bt
<PAdAM> halo?
<PhilRod> popular xbox game
<Hamra> how can i make the storage media button to open "/media" instead of "system:/media"? like feisty used to do.
<vit> hola q tal
<vit> çsaludos
<jpatrick> !es | vit
<ubotu> vit: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rom> salut
<rom> j'ai besoin d'ide pour installer un truc manuellement (à compiler)
<rom> lors du ./configure:
<jpatrick> !fr | rom
<ubotu> rom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rom> youps
<Hamra> !fr
<rom> sorry
<rom> I thought I was on ubuntu-fr
<Hamra> np
<confrey> anybody using kdebluetooth in kubuntu gutsy?
<rom> yes, I did
<rom> kbluetooth
<fox> el link para kubunto en español
<fox> kubuntu español
<Matt1728> what's the amarok library that lets you listen to mp3 and m4a?
<Hamra> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Matt1728> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lanoxx> Matt1728: libxine1-plugin
<lanoxx> i think
<lanoxx> libxine1-plugins
<Matt1728> kk thanks
<Matt1728> does it support m4a?
<TOmMM> Meh, am I the only one who can't get Ndiswrapper GUI to open ? 0_o
<lanoxx> afaik its a meta package that installes various codecs
<Matt1728> kk
<TOmMM> I guess nobody else has the problem then -_-
<Matt1728> for konqueror?
<carlos> ?
<carlos> ?
<carlos> ?
<confrey> rom I can't use it, can you help me?
<rom> maybe
<rom> depending of your problem
<confrey> I've installed kubuntu gutsy and kde3.5.9
<confrey> I can't send and receive files from /to pc and cellphone
<rom> from pc to tel, it works for me
<rom> from tel to pc it doesn't work :(
<rom> just "send file", choose your phono, and "send"
<rom> s/phono/phone/
<TOmMM> When I open ndisgtk on KDE I get this error : sh: network-admin: not found
<TOmMM> any help
<techbw> hi all.
<techbw> I have just upgraded to hordy i think 8.04 beta, and I get a ghost effect on my mouse pointer, anyone have any idea on how to get it right, to get into kde I had to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Matt1728> is there an new stable kubuntu?
<algyz> techbw:  visit #ubuntu+1
<techbw> am not using ubuntu, am using kubuntu
<algyz> techbw:  don't use beta, use released version
<Matt1728> is everyone using KDE4?
<algyz> :D sure not everyone, at least not me
<techbw> on the upgrade option it only had one option, I am not sure that this is a beta, how do I check ... read some command before upgrading to check version is capable of the upgrade
<algyz> techbw:  visit #ubuntu+1
<Matt1728> did they take k9copy off kubuntu it wont install
<techbw> I am there now, why should I visit #ubuntu+1
<techbw> just asked the same question there
<confrey> rom: ok, I solved, now I can send anda receive from pc and cell
<rom> \o/
<rom> phone to pc
<rom> too?
<algyz> techbw:  my sugestion - don't use beta versions
<techbw> so I take it 8.04 is still in beta?
<algyz> techbw:  you're right, so I would offer to use kubuntu 7.10 ;)
<Hamra> C compiler can not create executables. does this mean gcc is not installed or something else?
<techbw> It won't install on this machine, tried installing, have the discs but for some reason does not install
<techbw> the discs are ok, as I used them on other pc's only on this old laptop...it does not work
<algyz> techbw:  try alternate disc
<confrey> rom: yes, both directions
<confrey> rom: with konqueror, pointing to bluetotth:/
<techbw> don't have enough bandwidth to download, and I am situated in an area where linux is not used by many people.  don't know where I could get alternative discs
<algyz> techbw:  just download .iso
<Hamra> 7.10 doesnt work, and 8.04 works?
<carlos> /
<carlos> /
<techbw> I can't not enough bandwidth, internet costs a fortune here.
<DarkriftX> Hamra, i think that means you need binutils (or something close) because i had an error liek that once that gcc could not build binary files
<dorkface> I just had a thought.  Would it make a system slightly more secure if one were to alias "sudo" to something else?
<techbw> well anyways I am going to do a reboot, and hope the ghost effect will not appear again, looks like after changing mouse theme, it has stopped ghost effect, except on kmenu.
<DarkriftX> only if the world knows your password
<ubuntu> Hallo zusammen
<algyz> !de | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mrpea> ich bin drin, oder was? ;-)
<algyz> mrpea:  Hitler kaput, go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<mrpea> hi romuloo
<mrpea> wie denn jetzt? :-)
<jcgkffycs> is there a way for me to get kubuntu to mount a cd when it put it in the cd tray, but not open up a new window?
<a-v> Hi. I want to ask those having Ubuntu 7.10 i386 and qt4 installed to run "ldd /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4" and paste the output somewhere (e.g. pastebin.com). Thank you :)
<jcgkffycs> selecting do nothing in kde doesn't do anything at all, exactly what it says, but I don't want a new window to always open up, I just want it auto mounted.
<Tommstein> fellows, i broke kde trying compiz. i installed it, found it too slow, removed it, and now alt+tab doesn't pop up the list of windows to change to any more, it just goes to the next window immediately. can anyone help?
<DarkriftX> wow, ill never buy creative anymore http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/08/03/29/046201.shtml (if they pull that crap, you know they will fight linux drivers)
<wesley_> wich pakages do i need to tar packes ?
<fdoving> wesley_: tar
<Ashex> motherfreaking bluetooth
<Ashex> pancake
<Ashex> pancake
<Ashex> blueberry
 * Ashex shakes his fist angrily at his blackberry
<wesley_> i meen to built a program
<a-v> please :|
<fdoving> wesley_: untar and make?
<Ashex> wesley_, to compile a progrem
<Ashex> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fdoving> !b-e | wesley_
<ubotu> wesley_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ashex> that's an interesting trigger to use
<fdoving> Ashex: it is, it's the initials of the package 'build-essential' which is a meta-package to the essential build-stuff.
<Ashex> ah, i see
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> i think i just broke my google
<Ace2016> google.co.uk has a black background
<Ashex> why does bluetooth have to be such a pain in the ass
<NickPresta> DarkriftX, wow. Creative just loss me as a potential customer too
<fdoving> Ashex: what are you trying to do? - i have success with using my phone as modem. that's about what i do with bluetooth. but it just works. :)
<Ashex> I'm trying to send files to my blackberry
<Ashex> I can receive files without any trouble
<DarkriftX> isnt that some crap?
<DarkriftX> i didnt real all 1200 replies, but i scanned every page
<Ashex> But sending files doesn't work worth diddly
<NickPresta> DarkriftX, it is asinine. As far as I can tell, that Daniel K guy was the sole reason people continued to buy and use Creative cards on Vista
<DarkriftX> no reply from them and probably about 800 of the posts are from new users who registered just to say they wont buy creative anymore
<Ashex> all the threads I have read so far mention restarting the services and the phone
<DarkriftX> exactly
<DarkriftX> charging for drivers is pathetic anyways
<Ashex> problem with blackberries, they never actually turn off, they just go to sleep
<DarkriftX> they already recieved money for the product, why should they recieve for the method to make it work
<Ashex> make me want to throw a small child off a bus
<edju> wireless works on this hp lap, but can't get the light to work.  tried google and the forums, but no luck.  just on the off chance - anybody with a pointer?
<BunnyRevolution> jhutchins: u here?
<NickPresta> Ashex, no! Don't do that. :)
<DarkriftX> edju, what laptop
<edju> DarkriftX, hp dv9720us - atheros chipset.
<DarkriftX> ahhh
<DarkriftX> sorry, no idea about that one
<Ashex> well poop
<Ashex> I can't do file transfers unless I either get a microsd card, or get this damn bluetooth working
<NickPresta> Ashex, is this on your cell phone?
<Ashex> NickPresta, yup
<fdoving> Ashex: the sdp:/ kio-slave works nicely for me. that is kde3.
<MacAnthony> quick (and possibly retarded) question
<Ashex> fdoving, I tried using it
<MacAnthony> where are .desktop files supposed to be installed on kde3.5?
<Ashex> it launches kbtobexlcient when I select file transfer
<Ashex> phone shows up, select file, click send and a message pops up "Error connecting transport"
<fdoving> Ashex: i copy using a obex:/ kioslave i think. konqueror only. works iirc.
<Ashex> fdoving, when I try that, it doesn't list anything
<Ashex> browsing with obex://[mac]
<Ashex> just saying "Could not connect to host 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:
<Tommstein> guys, why the hell did trying compiz and quickly removing it break kde?
<fdoving> Ashex: hum. ok. can't really help you then. not my area really.
<Ashex> hehe
<Ashex> yeah, I'm going to post in linuxquestions
<Ashex> I get a nice error message when using gnome-obex-send
<CapsY> any1 therE?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<kidko> Anybody know how to install a specific package version? I've got the latest version of libqt4-core (4.3.2-0ubuntu3.2) installed, but need 4.3.2-0ubuntu3
<BunnyRevolution> ping jhutchins
<CapsY> I dont know is my question for here
<CapsY> but my PC stuck sometimes
<CapsY> usually always when im playing music
<CapsY> sometimes it stuck 2-3 times in day simetimes 2-3 times in week
<BunnyRevolution> CapsY what program.  what version of kubuntu?
<CapsY> kubuntu 7.10 + amarok
<CapsY> it just stuck, mouse and keyboard doesnt work
<CapsY> and music im playing is repeating every 1 second
<BunnyRevolution> the whole computer or just the program amarok
<CapsY> whole PC
<CapsY> i made a video clip with my phone
<CapsY> i can upload it
<CapsY> http://88.87.13.144/Files/%d0%92%d0%b8%d0%b4%d0%b5%d0%be001.3gp
<CapsY> i cant see anything but you can hear
<CapsY> you*
<Erickj92> how do i compress files into a tarbals?
<NickPresta> Erickj92, `tar cvf Archive.tar files ...
<Erickj92> NickPresta, can it be done outside of terminal?
<NickPresta> Erickj92, sure, using Ark. Right click on a directory or group of files and there should be 'Compress' somewhere :)
<Erickj92> ok
<Erickj92> thanks
<CapsY> Action -> Compress
<NickPresta> Erickj92, in D3lphin > Right Click > Actions > Compress
<CapsY> in Konqueror -> Comppresion
<CapsY> then u can choose .tar.gz or just .tar and other extensions
<Erickj92> is .tar.gz more compressed or what?
<DarkriftX> btw Erickj92 tar is not compressed, unless you choose a .?z extension for it there will be no compression
<Erickj92> like what it the real difference
<DarkriftX> tar is just storage
<Erickj92> ohh i see
<Erickj92> thanks
<NickPresta> Erickj92, think of tar as a way to group files into one Archive
<CapsY> any1 know why my PC stucks ?
<NickPresta> gzipping that archive will compress it. You can also bzip it (bzip2)
<algyz> CapsY:  hardware problems?
<CapsY> i dont know
<CapsY> Sysinfo for 'CappY': Linux 2.6.22-14-386 running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2000+ at 1665 MHz (3334 bogomips), , RAM: 738/757MB, 168 proc's, 38.16min up
<NickPresta> Seems like a fairly average computer. Should run well.
<CapsY> maybe only CPU is low, but its not problem
<algyz> CapsY:  search for dust, probably problems are in video card, mainboard
<CapsY> thanks, i will turn it off in 10min
<algyz> CapsY:  check also mainboad, maybe some condensators bad
<algyz> I had problems with video card
<CapsY> i though the problem is in video too
<CapsY> nVIDIA FX 5200
<CapsY> running with 'new' drivers
<algyz> cooler was bad, so it was quite hot :)
<CapsY> my ventilator is running well
<algyz> that's why whole computer stucked with win and lin
<CapsY> my PC is open at moment
<CapsY> all ventilators are running well
<algyz> well, what you mean "stuck"?
<CapsY> Mouse and keyboard stop working
<algyz> for a while?
<CapsY> no
<CapsY> when i restart its ok
<CapsY> http://88.87.13.144/Files/%d0%92%d0%b8%d0%b4%d0%b5%d0%be001.3gp
<CapsY> look at that
<algyz> restart with what?
<CapsY> Restart button at PC
<algyz> I'm not profy :)
<algyz> this thing happened to me because of video card
<CapsY> i will stop it in 5min and clean it
<CapsY> see you in 30minutes :) bb
<algyz> Well, seems #ubuntu-bg is not very popular :)
<Odd-rationale> I installed kommando just to see what it is like. But how do I start it?
<elite101> hey
<PhilRod> Odd-rationale: Alt+F2 kommando?
<elite101> hello?
<Odd-rationale> PhilRod: ok.
<eagles0513875> hey all
<eagles0513875> can someone explain to me the origins of a pnp bios bug
<U_Dinlow> Question; I cloned my sons monitor to tv so he can watch movies streamed from my nas, how can i get sound to tv without keep changing wires etc
<U_Dinlow> can i just use a cheap splitter ?
<elite101> mas?
<elite101> nas*
<eagles0513875> network attached storage
<elite101> hheeh, d'oh
<U_Dinlow> linkstation - network storage
<eagles0513875> U_Dinlow let me understand what ur doing im guessing u have a flat screen tv and u want to also hook it up to ur computer but not have it as the computers monitor right
<JoshOvki> I have a linksys nslu2 that has been flashed to debian with a TV device, so i can stream any of the channels to any of the pcs in the house :)
<U_Dinlow> i am able to see the movies on tv as it is cloned - I just need to sort the sound out. At present it comes thropugh pc speakers
<eagles0513875> what u would need then is one of those heavy duty not splitters i forgot what they r called
<eagles0513875> where u can have tv hooked up cd radio and tape player
<eagles0513875> one of those things
<JoshOvki> an amplifier / sound system?
<eagles0513875> ya
<elite101> lol ive got my amp hooked up to my pc hehehe,
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> is ur pc in the car
<JoshOvki> same here
<elite101> great bass...
<U_Dinlow> yeah great! this is in a 5yr olds room
<elite101> guitar amp -_-
<eagles0513875> U_Dinlow then scratch that idea
<eagles0513875> elite101 lol
<elite101> latest of kubuntu is 7.10 rite?
<JoshOvki> elite101: mine is technicaly a bass amp, as its designed for a bass guitar rather than a lead guitar
<elite101> dapper?
<elite101> yeah
<eagles0513875> U_Dinlow u could keep it somewhere else and just run a cable from it to the room u wnat
<eagles0513875> elite101 gutsy
<elite101> ohh?
<elite101> KDE 4.0?
<eagles0513875> elite101 7.10 gutsy
<eagles0513875> no thats should be in the repos
<elite101> :S
<elite101> still @ 7.10
<eagles0513875> next one is hardy 8.04 which will have 4.0
<elite101> april!
<eagles0513875> ya
<elite101> lol
<eagles0513875> on teh wiki of possible release date is april 24th +- 5 days
<elite101> i have 7.10 and fedora core 7 downloaded (yes there is fed8) but im gunna wait for 4.0
<U_Dinlow> can you configure kaffeine to use a seperate soundcard to the  rest of the sytem?
<elite101> rite now im on windoze because of Waves GTR3(guitar synth prog)
<JoshOvki> ive used a simular program, but i dont think it was that one
<eagles0513875> elite101 install kubuntu dump winblows and then u can always reinstall when next release comes out
<elite101> Riffworks/Guitar rig3/Waves GTR3
<elite101> true
<JoshOvki> been so long since i last played my guitar or bass
<elite101> but all my files i need windows somtimes....
<eagles0513875> and u could also compile it from source
<eagles0513875> what windows program u use
<elite101> well i use torrent alot, and seed so i was going to use kubuntu..
<elite101> Waves GTR3 (winz only) Bit (yes i know linux client)
<elite101> audicity
<eagles0513875> elite101 i have gotten utorren working on kubuntu using wine
<elite101> nah..
<eagles0513875> audicity works on linux as well
<elite101> rather use default
<eagles0513875> utorrent works flawlessly with wine
<elite101> i know. i was here like 1year ago, every one i knew if gone from last time i was here :(
<elite101> if=is sorry
<eagles0513875> im coming and going
<JoshOvki> awwww
<elite101> lol
<elite101> every one here i dont know..
 * JoshOvki heart starts bleeding
<elite101> hehe,
<eagles0513875> i got a new laptop for xmas and i tried ot put kubuntu on here gutsy that is but i keep getting a really annoying pnp bios bug
<JoshOvki> (which could cause some serious problems)
<eagles0513875> which i have no idea how to resolve
<elite101> pnp
<eagles0513875> im hoping that next release that will be fixed
<elite101> mhm,
<elite101> flash bios with latest from dealer?
<eagles0513875> done
<eagles0513875> still a bug
<JoshOvki> eagles0513875: mine has a bios bug, but it just carrys on so i dont bother doing anythng with it
<elite101> and still
<elite101> read some forums? anyone else with same lappy?
<eagles0513875> JoshOvki does it load the desktop for u
<eagles0513875> elite101 none that ive seen with same laptop
<elite101> mhm
<eagles0513875> this is an hp tx1308nr tablet
<elite101> model?
<elite101> brand?
<JoshOvki> eagles0513875: yes. im guessing urs doesnt
<elite101> ohh
<eagles0513875> JoshOvki it will everyonce in a blue moon but on the hole it doesnt load the desktop
<elite101> think im gunna install kubuntu...
<eagles0513875> thats fine cuz im pretty well versed in commands and im working on linux certification so im getting more versed
<elite101> hell, good thing i remember using adept lol! =)
<eagles0513875> lol
<elite101> stuck on windows soo much..
<eagles0513875> im learning more complicated stuff
<eagles0513875> if u guys want im working on simplified how to website relating to kubuntu
<eagles0513875> if u want the link
<elite101> nah
<elite101> im goo
<elite101> good
<eagles0513875> only thing thats up and running right now is my forum
<elite101> rather learn on my own...
<eagles0513875> lol
<elite101> like i did befor
<eagles0513875> u also learn through how tos as well lol
<eagles0513875> ive learned alot to be honest
<elite101> i had no windows lol so i had to use linux..
<JoshOvki> i learnt plenty on debian and just ported it over with myself to kubuntu
<eagles0513875> then thats different
<eagles0513875> i need to get better versed on the workings of linux so that i can start working on my own cluster distro based on kubuntu
<elite101> wish i had a "monster" pc so i can vm linux/windows vise versa
<elite101> cluster
<elite101> hehehe, why?
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ive tried so many cluster distros and they r extermely confusing
<elite101> yeah, but why?
<elite101> web hosting?
<elite101> find the prime number of one...
<JoshOvki> i use kubuntu and windows. i spend most of my time in kubuntu, but need windows at times :)
<eagles0513875> no im part of the boinc projects and some of the data sets r rather time consuming
<elite101> i tried, i had a couple of dell optiplex's to cluster for fun.. lost intrest
<eagles0513875> also i wanna try and branch into the video rendering side of things especially 3d animated movies
<eagles0513875> great money in rendering those types of movies
<eagles0513875> random fyi just to render 1 scene on a single machine would take 40 yrs
<eagles0513875> thats y 3d animated movies r rendered on a cluster
<carlzenox> how do i run a python scripts?
<eagles0513875> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<edju> trying to write a file in  /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0d.0/0000:03:00.0 and I get "permission denied".  I ran sudo su and have a root prompt.  root has no permission?  who does?
<elite101> carlzenox sorry i cant help you with that...
<carlzenox> k =/
<eagles0513875> sup j
<elite101> sys/device/pci? what is the device and why are you writing a file to it?
<elite101> daisuke
<elite101> !!!
<elite101> :)
<elite101> finaly i knew i would recognize someone
<JoshOvki> lol
<elite101> wow, after this whole time still on here
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> can anyone explain to me the origins of a pnp bios bug
<JoshOvki> i tend to live in kde4 and offtopic so know hardly any 1 here
<elite101> well considering i dont buy cheap lappys i wouldnt know...
<JoshOvki> not even in them lattely thing about it
<eagles0513875> im asking the room in general lol
<elite101> ;)
<eagles0513875> my old one works fine its this one which is giving me a head ache
<eagles0513875> its got a turion x2 1.9ghz processor
<elite101> HP what do you exepct?
<elite101> try there website?
<eagles0513875> woot beta time
<elite101> maybe they have a fix
<elite101> becareful thou
<eagles0513875> hp wont provide me with linux support only vista
<eagles0513875> beta of hardy is out
<elite101> you can mess up your Bios and PC forever,
<JoshOvki> HP support is pretty poor anyway
<eagles0513875> they have a really easy flash util that does it from desktop
<elite101> eagles?
<elite101> windows xp?
<eagles0513875> vista
<elite101> why does OS have to do anything with it?
<elite101> all you need is a floppy drive/zip drive with preloaded .bin's or what the file sys is
<eagles0513875> i have asked them for support help with my previous laptop and they said they werent able to provide the support
<elite101> and flash?
<eagles0513875> elite101 hp makes it easier
<eagles0513875> they gvie u a desktop util that u open run flashes from desktop and then u restart with the updated bios
<elite101> why would you need support for anything? its your bios! get a fix/patch
<elite101> desktop?
<eagles0513875> im not saying my bios
<elite101> ohh, their own "OS" kinda thing
<eagles0513875> ya
<elite101> ahh
<elite101> ic
<elite101> well get the bios file?
<mEck0> hi! I installed KDE3 today and now when I'm starting any openoffice app, the menu doesn't have icons, just texts! why and how to fix it?
<eagles0513875> already did it
<elite101> and...
<elite101> doesnt work
<elite101> what does this pug say?
<eagles0513875> elite101 im downloading hardy beta atm am going to try that
<eagles0513875> ?
<elite101> if its your bios, OS isnt going to matter -_-
<eagles0513875> in hardy though i dont get tha tbug
<eagles0513875> its only in gutsy
<elite101> ohh,
<elite101> mhm thats weird
<eagles0513875> ya
<BunnyRevolution> i want to backup my repsoitories to cd and then use the cd for any new installations updates.  what is the best way to do this
<eagles0513875> its funny hardy alpha 5 didnt have it it would hang loading my hard ware devices after install
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<eagles0513875> BunnyRevolution thats a handy site generates ur sources code for repos
<elite101> eagles
<eagles0513875> eagles0513875 ya
<elite101> instead of flooding the chat and abusing the bot,
<eagles0513875> im not abusing the bot
<elite101> why not acutally help?
<eagles0513875> i am
<BunnyRevolution> i understand i can go in and copy the *.deb's to a cd and then set the update to look at the cd
<eagles0513875> elite101 its also hard when u dont have a machien running linux 2
<Kr|ptiX> !wineX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kr|ptiX> anyone k now where i can get wineX
<BunnyRevolution> elite101: the best way to fix the bot is have it reply only to the person that promted it
<eagles0513875> !wine | Kr|ptiX
<ubotu> Kr|ptiX: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<BunnyRevolution> elite101: and/or a pipe to the person needing it
<eagles0513875> Kr|ptiX is that what ur looking for
<BunnyRevolution> then the bot would never reply to the forum
<Kr|ptiX> noo
<eagles0513875> BunnyRevolution sry bout that
<Ashex> well, this is interesting
<Ashex> according to knetworkmanager, I have no connection
<Kr|ptiX> any1 kno anything bout this error im gettn http://pastebin.ca/962349
<Ashex> and I'm remoting in from work :p
<BunnyRevolution> the third option would be to have a pipe that would output to the forum specifically.  this way when the bot replied to the forum, it would show the person who piped it to the frou
<eagles0513875> Ashex what version hardy or gutsy
<JoshOvki> Ashex: you using ifconfig instead?
<Ashex> eagles0513875, hardy
<eagles0513875> when u were using gutsy did u have the same issue
<Ashex> hmm, not entirely sure
<eagles0513875> Ashex is this one of the alpha releases or the newlly released beta
<Ashex> I have multiple interfaces
<Ashex> two gigabit lan connections and a wireless
<Ashex> beta
<eagles0513875> Ashex they all showing as disconnected
<Ashex> in knetworkmanager, device status is no active device
<elite101> brb installing fed, kubunty on old raid hehehe
<elite101> kubuntu*
<jast-mxm> hello!
<jast-mxm> i have a questions about mulitple ubuntu installs
<Ashex> JoshOvki, ifconfig shows I have an ip
<JoshOvki> jast-mxm: just ask the question
<Ashex> I have no doubt that I'm connected to the network/internet
<eagles0513875> Ashex then that means there is a bug in knetworkmanager
<Ashex> yay
<eagles0513875> Ashex could u give the machine a reboot and see if it still shows disconnected or not
<jast-mxm> i have ubuntu installed on another disk in my pc which is my main atm, I am currently installing kubuntu on another drive
<jast-mxm> will the kubuntu install pick up the other drive automagically?
<Ashex> eagles0513875, yeah, I'll be back momentarily
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm u shouldnt have a problem booting
<jast-mxm> i would just have to change the kubu install to have the bootable flag yes?
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm u dont want ubuntu as the bootable
<jast-mxm> lol
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm grub should come up though and allow u 2 choose which one u want
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm but if u wanna get rid of ubuntu then flag the kubuntu drive as bootable
<jast-mxm> well right now the ubuntu has grub installed on that drive and is the bootable
<jast-mxm> so once this is done installing i will need to change the kubu drive to have the bootable flag yes?
<eagles0513875> jast-mxmyep
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm yep
<jast-mxm> awesome, thank you
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm no prob
<jast-mxm> i've been getting a bit aggravated w/ gnome so i'll see how a full kubuntu setup goes
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm lol
<Boohbah> kde is nice but kubuntu is kinda fuct
<eagles0513875> Boohbah in what sense is it
<jast-mxm> i haven't tried it since early 3.xx
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm its come along way
<Boohbah> eagles0513875: breakage
<jast-mxm> so i'm gonna give this 8.04 kde4 a shot
<jast-mxm> 64 bit since i'm being balsy
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm i have used 64bit before
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm no problems and i love it
<jast-mxm> as have i
<eagles0513875> thing is kde is a good entry point for those to linux
<eagles0513875> especially kubuntu
<jast-mxm> i'm just saying if i'm doing teh beta of hardy and beta of kde4 why not go all out
<eagles0513875> its got the look and feel of windows
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm dont blame ya im downloading the beta as we speak im hoping to get it on this machine
<jast-mxm> i was just reading some articles about the mess that gnome is dev wise
<Boohbah> so who's tried kde 4?
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm again kde is better developed
<eagles0513875> eagles0513875 i heard that gnome dev is being helped out by google
<jast-mxm> yeah, nautilus was really pissing me off
 * JoshOvki puts his hand up
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm konquerer isnt much better thank god for alterantives to that
<jast-mxm> it doesn't like having sftp connections open for a period of time w/out nautilus freaking out and dying
<johan> hi, how do i install flash in konqueror?
<jast-mxm> yeah
<eagles0513875> johan i honestly recommend getting rid of konquerer and installing firefox
<jast-mxm> well i know i'm just going to use ff for the browser
<eagles0513875> johan actually outperforms konquerer
<jast-mxm> but any suggestions to the konquerer file manager?
<eagles0513875> now actually in hardy its become dolphi
<eagles0513875> n
<johan> eagles0513875: i'm using firefox, but for some  utility i need konquerer
<jast-mxm> yeah
<eagles0513875> johan what utility
<DarkriftX> anyone here good with compiz? (not getting any answers in thier channel). I installed it, and things are working well, but my "raise on click" feature (brings inactive windows forward when you click them) wont stay enabled. if i enabled it, the check mark clears after about half a second. I have tried tricking it and closing the page real fast, which doesnt help.... any ideas?
<jast-mxm> so does dolphin look a bit more promising than konqueror?
<johan> eagles0513875: http://khtml2png.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=about
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm its so much better
<jast-mxm> i look forward to using it then ^_^
<daiana> #ubuntu-info
<jast-mxm> kde does have a little bit more system overhead than gnome right?
<eagles0513875> johan gotcha have u looked in apt manager there r pkgs in there for flash
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm what u mean
<jast-mxm> as far as ram and cpu
<jast-mxm> for general use
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm i think less over head
<estrella> CCCCC#ubuntu-es\
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm could be wrong
<jast-mxm> or did they do a smashing job w/ qt
<eagles0513875> !es | estrella
<ubotu> estrella: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<estrella> #ubuntu-es
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm dunno much bout the coding
<johan> eagles0513875: yup, installed it.. flash files show up as blank.. and konquerer crashes after navigated away from the flash site :(
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm i need to spend some time working on c and python
<eagles0513875> johan u on gutsy or hardy
<johan> eagles0513875: 7.10
<eagles0513875> johan have u installed any updated pkgs
<johan> eagles0513875: yup, everything is fully updated
<eagles0513875> johan im not sure if there r still bugs in the flash pkgs i remember for a time i couldnt install flash for firefox im not sure if that also affected the konquerer pkgs
<johan> eagles0513875: hmm, it works ok in firefox.. i've also removed the version of the repos and downloaded/installed the latest .tar.gz from adobe.. same thing..
<eagles0513875> apt-cache search konquerer and see if it brings up any flash pkgs specifically for konquerer
<jast-mxm> whew back
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm lol
<jast-mxm> i think i will still use the swap partition on the other drive though
<johan> eagles0513875: hmm, just read that the latest flash is not compatible with konqueror..  anyway thanks for your help
<eagles0513875> johan no prob
<jast-mxm> i should just get a 70g raptor drive and dedicate it to swap
<jast-mxm> because it is completely necessary
<eagles0513875> johan out of curiousity i would try that program and see if it works in firefox. also kubuntu has its own screen shot taker not sure how it works though or what the command is
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm u nut
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm reinstall making that primary bootable partiton and other one ur swap
<jast-mxm> i guess today is a mellow day too
<jast-mxm> yesterday i got to do fire poi
<eagles0513875> ?
<jast-mxm> rope w/ balls on the end lit on fire
<jast-mxm> spinny spinny spinny
<JoshOvki> i got fire poi
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm i think first thing im goign to try is a wubi install in windows
<eagles0513875> thats kool
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> lol
<jast-mxm> lol
<jast-mxm> well i left the beach from that on my motorcycle and proceeded to get rearended by a car at the next redlight
<eagles0513875> lol at least it wasnt ur fault
<jast-mxm> yeah but the bike split in 2
<jast-mxm> but so today is a mellow day
<jast-mxm> i don't think i can get too hurt installing kubuntu
<jast-mxm> unless i format the wrong drive
 * jast-mxm waves at ashex
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm wanna be save unplug the other drive
 * Ashex waves at jast-mxm 
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm that way u wont have that option
<jast-mxm> lol
<Ashex> should be getting into the machine
<jast-mxm> its a risk i'm willing to take
<eagles0513875> lol
<jast-mxm> feeling lucky today
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm back up all ur data just in case
<Ashex> I forgot that the root partition was due to integrity check
<eagles0513875> Ashex lol is it working no
<eagles0513875> w
<Ashex> eagles0513875, just connected, knetworkmanager still displays a not connected
<eagles0513875> Ashex then fill out a bug at launchpad.net
<Ashex> will do
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> looks like a dbus error
<jast-mxm> woo %75 almost there
<jast-mxm> then it's reboot and update heaven
<eagles0513875> Ashex if u know any programming i would try debug urself
<eagles0513875> jast-mxm lol did u do custom partitioning
<jast-mxm> the manual? yeah
<jast-mxm> i don't need swap on this drive
<jast-mxm> since i already have one on another, it can just use that
<Ashex> eagles0513875, I'm a bit limited on the programming background
<Ashex> only done basic and C# :p
<jast-mxm> ooo I got java, php, and ruby on rails
<eagles0513875> Ashex well i have only done java and j# which is exactly the same as java
<jast-mxm> but ruby on rails is a mes
<eagles0513875> lol
<johan> eagles0513875: thanks, but i'm looking for an automated tool, that can take screenshots of websites in the background.. i need  to process like 30.000
<eagles0513875> johan what u need them for
<eagles0513875> well im out for the night guys i gtg get ready for my dinner date lol
<jast-mxm> have a good one
<jast-mxm> lol
<kkathman> greetings - I just loaded Kubuntu on my machine and attempted to do updating and it came back after awhile and said that it could not finish because some packages might break other packages??? Whats this?
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: via adept?
<jast-mxm> yeah it is
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: I had that too
<kkathman> Odd-rationale:  yes
<jast-mxm> apt-get doesn't give a message like that
<kkathman> right - it came from Adept
<jast-mxm> did you try using "sudo apt-get safe-upgrade" ?
<Odd-rationale> kkathman: just do "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jast-mxm> lol
<kkathman> ahh ok... will do - are we getting very close to Hardy?  This is Gutsy I have
<Odd-rationale> jast-mxm: i thought safe-upgrade was for aptitude. no?
<jast-mxm> its in beta
<jast-mxm> odd-rationale: oh yeah me forgots
<jast-mxm> woo brb reboot
<kkathman> argh - it made me rung sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to use the same system bell sound of konsole in yakuake?
<SisyphusINC> does anyone here know how to set up firestarter properly im using ubuntu but ive asked #ubuntu for the last half hr for help and its fallen on deaf ears or fingers and it may be.
<jast-mxm> woo kubuntu is pretty :P
<jast-mxm> now to get dual screens configged
<jast-mxm> hmm it doesn't seem to automatically pick up screen 2
<jast-mxm> can i just use the nvidia screen tool like i did in gnome?
<kkathman> how can I create a new user?
<Hamra> i never used dual screen to be of much help, but there is some dual screen settings in "system settings"/"monitor & display"
<Hamra> kkathman: go to system settings \ user management
<jast-mxm> well i'm using hardy beta w/ kde4 and i don't have tha toption :/
<jast-mxm> i have a display option but it only shows 1 screen
<kkathman> Hamra:  hmm Unfortunately I bought this system already configured, there seems to be a root account, but I dont know the password.
<Hamra> you can ask in #kubuntu-kde4 then, they should know
<Hamra> ubuntu and kubuntu dont have root accounts, you can use sudo and kdesu, which should have the same password as your user
<DarkriftX> anyone here good with compiz? (not getting any answers in thier channel). I installed it, and things are working well, but my "raise on click" feature (brings inactive windows forward when you click them) wont stay enabled. if i enabled it, the check mark clears after about half a second. I have tried tricking it and closing the page real fast, which doesnt help.... any ideas?
<Hamra> !sudo | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<kkathman> Hamra:  well yeah but when it asks for the password for the administrator, I think thats the root - and yes, a root account was setup as I can see it in the user management screen
<kkathman> I know about sudo, but some system settings (like adding users) require administrator/root rights and you must provide the pass
<kkathman> brb
<Hamra> did you try your user password for the "administrator mode" button?
<kkathman> Hamra:  I tried rebooting and its just not going into administrator mode :(
<Hamra> you cant log into root :)
<Hamra> did you try your user password for the "administrator mode" button?
<Hamra> !root | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bnex10> i'm going to try rebooting
<Hamra> gtg
<kkathman> argh - I know this isnt true
<jast-mxm> hmm that makes me sad
<jast-mxm> i can't get dual screens configured
<jast-mxm> has anyone had any luck getting 2 monitors to work w/ 2 video cards (nvidia) ?
<jast-mxm> what is a good media player for kde aside from juk?
<adoc> Kaffeine is a good media player
<jast-mxm> thanks, i'll be sure to check it out
<jast-mxm> i was used to using rhythmbox but wanted to see what else was out there
<adoc> otherwise mplayer is good as well, I use it from the terminal for audio or video streaming
<adoc> but if you look for something similar to rhythmbox in KDE, then Amarok is what you are looking for, I think
<ahmad> join #python
<BunnyRevolution> i need to make a symlink from an empty directory in my home folder to a directory in a partition or the partition itself.  how do i do this?
<bascule> BunnyRevolution: they can't jump partitions IIRC
<BunnyRevolution> symlinks can't?  :-(
<jast-mxm> what you probably want is to have the partition mounted to that empty directory
<BunnyRevolution> bascule:  ln -s old_file new_file
<BunnyRevolution> jast-mxm: yes, i never thought of that
<BunnyRevolution>  /mnt/some_partition
<jast-mxm> just make the changes in fstab or mount it directly there yourself
<anais> ??????????????
<snowolf> yes anais?
<anais> spanich
<kewark> anais: #kubuntu-es
<Mooga> Hello
<jussi01> hi
<Mooga> I'm in the middle of a kubuntu install and was hoping I could get a small hand
<Mooga> I just installed XP on a 40bg partition
<algyz> Mooga:  any problems in israel? :)
<Mooga> I want kubuntu on the rest of the drive
<algyz> Mooga:  you can do this
<Mooga> lol
<n0ks> Mooga download Kubuntu from kubuntu.com burn it to a cd and install on the other partition
<Mooga> I have the disk in
<Mooga> do i have to maunually partiion it?
<anais> I DONT UNDERSTAN
<algyz> Mooga:  do this, I mean manual
<algyz> Mooga:  how many gigabytes for kubuntu?
<Mooga> hm?
<Mooga> it's a 250gig drive
<Mooga> so about 210 gigs
<jussi01> anais: type: /join #kubuntu-es
<algyz> Mooga:  wow, it's a lot
<algyz> Mooga:  and how many ram do you have?
<Mooga> 1gig of Ram
<algyz> Mooga:  I'd prefer - 15 GB / partition, 1,5 GB /swap, rest /home
<Mooga> oh, lol.  IL is a state, not israel
<algyz> Mooga:  probably it's a bit too much, but you have big hard :)
<n0ks> Mooga I have a suggestion for you: install kubuntu as first OS, removing your windows, so with the help of VMware you can install windows on the kubuntu virtal machine
<algyz> Mooga:  Illinois? :D
<Mooga> ya
<jast-mxm> hey noks
<algyz> Mooga:  OK, I misunderstood :D
<jast-mxm> you familiar w/ setting up vmware?
<Mooga> I was confused because I have an interesting story about my israel trip...
<n0ks> jast-mxm: yes, a lil', I've installed winxp 2 days ago on it
<jast-mxm> which tutorial did you follow to get it installed?
<Mooga> Yes, I know vmware,but I want a bootable part
<ubuntu> hallo!!
<Mooga> I haven't use any tutorial......
<algyz> Mooga:  so I think partition, as I said, it will be ok (I hope that)
<n0ks> Mooga, well, if you made a partition (when you installed windows) you should be able to install Kubuntu in the other partition using the LiveCD
<jast-mxm> so you just downloaded the file from the vmware site?
<jast-mxm> was it a deb?
<dick-richardson> someone help me figure out how to share a printer from my kubuntu machine to my wife's mac?
<algyz> !printing | dick-richardson
<ubotu> dick-richardson: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Mooga> n0ks: should I do it manually?
<n0ks> jast-mxm: here you have ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<Mooga> or is there an autoamtic way of doing this?
<n0ks> Mooga, of doing what?
<Mooga> installing kubuntu to a new partition
<jast-mxm> does dolphin have native sftp support?
<algyz> Mooga:  install it into empty space
<Mooga> it will make the 3 part.s it needs?
<dick-richardson> algyz: thank you!
<algyz> Mooga:  do it manually
<n0ks> Mooga, from what I understood, you have installed WinXP on a 40GB partition (so you have C:\WINDOWS and D:\) is that right?
<Mooga> um, I didn't partition the rest, just the 40 gigs
<Mooga> the rest are unpartitioned
<Mooga> is*
<Alphonse> hallo! my kubuntu is not loading, correctly... help me!!
<Alphonse> please!
<Mooga> can I chose "Guided - use the largest continus space"
<algyz> Alphonse:  what happenned?
<algyz> Mooga:  no
<Alphonse> not sure
<n0ks> Mooga, in the Kubuntu Installation you can make partition (it's manually)
<Mooga> ok
<algyz> Mooga:  partition manually and choose mountpoints
<Alphonse> yesterday i was adding a slave hdd
<Mooga> so make 3?
<algyz> Mooga:  so yes
<Mooga> thanks
<Alphonse> but the main hdd gets disabled for a moment
<Mooga> I'll tell you if I need more help :)
<Alphonse> after that, for the next day, it shows a message after check the root files
<n0ks> np :)
<Alphonse> the file:  /etc/init.d/rc denies permission to access
<_Shade_> hi
<Erickj92> i cant connect to an FTP server using filezilla, can anyone help me?
<Mooga> what type of patition should it be?
<n0ks> Erickj92: install gFTP from Add/Remove is a good one for FTP managment
<Erickj92> ok n0ks
<Mooga> primary?
<_Shade_> how do i determine the number of free pci slots on my machine? is there any command for that?
<jast-mxm> i think not
<algyz> Mooga:  yes
<jast-mxm> _shade_ you just need to open your case and look
<Mooga> ty
<algyz> Mooga:  I'd prefer - 15 GB / partition, 1,5 GB /swap, rest /home
<algyz> as I wrote
<Mooga> make them all primary?
<jast-mxm> _Shade_: the only command i know of is lspci but it shows everything that is connected
<_Shade_> jast-mxm: haha... but the point is i need to do it from cli
<jhutchins> Mooga: yes
<Mooga> K
<algyz> Mooga:  you will not able to make /swap primary :)
<jhutchins> algyz: ?  Why not?
<algyz> think no :)
<jhutchins> algyz: Dos is the system that can't handle more than four primaries, unices can handle more, but in any case you get at least four.
<Mooga> use as?
<Mooga> the first part
<hydrogen> err
<algyz> Mooga:  use what?
<jhutchins> algyz: In any case, swap can be anywhere on the disk, and primary/second partition doesn't matter.
<hydrogen> linux can still only handle four primary partitions
<hydrogen> linux/unix
<hydrogen> well, Ia ssume unix
<hydrogen> I know linux can't
<algyz> swap is swap
<Mooga> for the main part. 15gb.  do I partition it as fat32?
<algyz> no
<jhutchins> hydrogen: Well, I've done it, but I don't have any current proof of the concept with current versions.
<n0ks> Mooga NFTS
<algyz> Mooga:  partition as ext3
<n0ks> i think so :)
<n0ks> oh, yes ext3
<algyz> kiddin'?
<Mooga> ok, ext3 looks right :)
<algyz> it is
<Alphonse>  the file:  /etc/init.d/rc denies permission to access, can somebody help me with this, please__
<algyz> Mooga:  well, ext4 is not very polished yet, so kubuntu is not offering this thing
<algyz> Alphonse:  try sudo
<algyz> !sudo | Alphonse
<ubotu> Alphonse: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Mooga> I'm using the KDE4 beta... is it fuctional?
<algyz> Mooga:  heard, that 4.0.2 is more or less :)
<Mooga> make the home fat32?
<algyz> Mooga:  ext3
<Mooga> ok, another question
<Mooga> Should I make a "files" partition that both *nix and XP can read?
<Alphonse> but should i edit this file as sudo, so the system will grant permission?
<Mooga> or can XP read the home part formated as ext3?
<algyz> Mooga:  you can, but it doesn't matter
<algyz> Mooga:  there are drivers for xp
<denis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<denis_> hallo
<jussi01> denis_: hi
<Mooga> that wont be a problem for xp to read home?
<denis_> kennt sich jemand mit webkameras aus?
<jussi01> denis_: only english in here please.
<denis_> oh sorry, wrong channel
<denis_> but are you familiar with webcams?
<denis_> its about Ov51xJPEGHackedInstall
<jussi01> !webcam | denis_ sorry, this is all I can offer you.
<ubotu> denis_ sorry, this is all I can offer you.: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<denis_> hmm, I already ha d a look there
<denis_> there is a package for debian whic I installed but I still have to build a kernel modul, so I need to know where the package has been installed
<denis_> so how do I find the folder with the ov51x-jpeg?
<jussi01> denis_: dpkg -l packagename
<moe_D> I just installed kubuntu 7.10; I'm trying to add software; however - unsuccesful.  I receive mssg, "Database locked - Adept Installer" Another pck is using the installer.  I haven't tried to install another pck.
<denis_> ah thanks
<jussi01> !adeptfix | moe_D
<ubotu> moe_D: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Mooga> I'm having problems
<Mooga> "No root file system defined
<jast-mxm> shoud i install the new kdm-kde4 or just stick w/ kdm?
<jast-mxm> its one of the new updates that are out?
<Alphonse> the problem is that the system cant access the file /etc/init.d/rc when is loading
<Mooga> I'm just doing a harddrive patitioning
<jast-mxm> with the kdm-kde4?
<Alphonse> what can I do?
<Mooga> and I have XP on a 40gig part
<Mooga> and was told to make a 15gig/1.5gig/and the rest for home
<moe_D> ubotu - thx; seems to have worked  :)
<Mooga> I think I might be doing it wrong becuase it's not letting me format giving me this error: "No root file system defined"
<Mooga> oh, do I have to set mount points?
<Mooga> and what should those be?
<_Shade_> Mooga: just click edit and check whether you have "/" as mount point
<Mooga> for all three of the new partitions?
<Mooga> home and install parts have just "/"
<Mooga> swap has nothing
<_Shade_> i mean the partition you intend to have your os on i mean the root filesystem
<algyz> Mooga:  /home mount point is /home
<Alphonse> the problem is that the system cant access the file /etc/init.d/rc when is loading, i got kubuntu 6.06
<Mooga> ext3
<algyz> yes
<Mooga> any ideas?
<algyz> Mooga:  I'd prefer - 15 GB / partition, mount point / 1,5 GB /swap, rest /home, mount point /home
<algyz> no more ideas ;)
<Mooga> oh...
<Mooga> so the 15gig
<algyz> Mooga:  I'd prefer to use your head
<Mooga> set that as /
<Mooga> swap as /swap
<Mooga> home as /home
<algyz> sure
<Mooga> ahhh, thanks
<algyz> at last :D
<Mooga> sorry, I've never done manual partitions
<Mooga> I should you were just explaining them :-P
<Mooga> I can't change swap to /swap
<algyz> Mooga:  you did something wrong
<Mooga> should I change the type as ext3 for the swap?
<algyz> no
<Mooga> jlet me re-make that part
<algyz> swap is swap, it has it's own type
<jast-mxm> what is the kubuntu chan for hardy?
<Dr_willis> same as the ubuntu one. #ubuntu+1
<algyz> Mooga:  you can go back and remake everything, still you have this choice
<Dr_willis> swap does not have a /swap mount point either.
<Mooga> is that normal?
<algyz> Mooga:  sry, what?
<Dr_willis> is what normal? Swap has never needed a mountpoint.
<Mooga> ok
<Dr_willis> and the filesystem type for a swap filesystem is swap
<Mooga> sorry, I've never done a manual install
<Dr_willis> dev/sda5           48410       48641     1863508+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<algyz> Mooga:  just make it swap, that's it
<Mooga> thanks a million guys
<Mooga> it's installing
<algyz> you're brave, installing without consulting :)
<Mooga> hm?
<Mooga> no...
<Mooga> it's partiting
<algyz> Ok, you consulted, I know
<Alphonse>  the problem is that the system cant access the file /etc/init.d/rc when is loading, i got kubuntu 6.06
<Alphonse> is the same with the other options to load on the GRUB...
<Alphonse> what can you suggest me, to fix this?
<Alphonse> i can not enter in my system, I am using the live cd to run this, right now...
<jast-mxm> anyone know what is going to happen w/ ff3 and the gui? since kde is not using the gtk engine?
<algyz> Alphonse:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264476
<Alphonse> ok, i will check that one...
<dick-richardson> When I try to print a test page from the mac, I'm getting a "Network host is busy, will retry in 30 seconds" error
<Roey> hi
<Roey> hi all, I have this integrated Intel sound chipset and was wondering if there is an easy Kubuntu way to autoconfigure ALSA for it.
<jussi01> Roey: which one?
<jussi01> Roey: intel ICH8
<Roey> ICH9
<jussi01> !intelhda | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Roey> Jussi01:  http://rafb.net/p/yOUb1483.html
<jussi01> Roey: its a known bug.
<Roey> oh?
<Roey> jussi01:  Thanks!  Will this be fixed by Release time?
<jussi01> fixed in hardy, (which is due out in less than 1 month)
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> jussi01:  that's what I'm running
<Roey> I haven't rebooted in five days though
<jussi01> Roey: oh.
<Roey> jussi01:  when was it fixed in hardy?
<jussi01> Roey: pop into #ubuntu+1 :)
<algyz> Roey:  try oss
<Roey> algyz:  the rest of the world seems to have moved on to alsa though..
<algyz> sometimes it helps
<algyz> !oss | Roey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alexa_> Ehm hallo... bin sehr neu hier... kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
<algyz> !de | alexa_
<ubotu> alexa_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Roey> heh, thanks algyz
<algyz> it helped?
<rameez> :)
<ihy9866> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<aik4514> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<yrj2191> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<pww9113> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<ibe2157> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<ihy9866> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<aik4514> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<ibe2157> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<pww9113> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<yrj2191> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<zfo7232> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<zfo7232> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<mdi9393> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<mdi9393> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<qgi5394> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<gsy7134> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<gsy7134> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<ihy9866> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<aik4514> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<yrj2191> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<qgi5394> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<pww9113> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<ibe2157> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<qgi5394> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<gsy7134> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<zfo7232> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<algyz> wtf?
<mdi9393> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [W33d.Net RulezZzZzZzZzZz] W33D :)
<Fa> lol
<algyz> crazy boys
<kgoetz> hm
<a-v> :D
<rameez> lol
<kgoetz> i think theres 2/3 that haventleftyet
<Alphonse> i/ll be back if have more prob,
<Alphonse> thnx!!
<Dr_willis> Adobe joins list of companies not reading own EULAs
<Dr_willis> :)  This is getting more and more amuseing as more companies actually read their own  Legal-babbling
<confrey> hi everybody
<oloughlin75> hi
<Mooga> Is anyone worked with multiple screens in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> Mooga: as in virtual desktops?
<Artimus> robotgeek: Probably more along the lines of xinerama or twinview
<robotgeek> Artimus: ah, okay. never done it
<Mooga> robotgeek: no, 2 phisical screens
<robotgeek> Mooga: never done it, sorry. maybe Artimus can help you
<Mooga> Artimus, any exp?
<Artimus> Mooga: I had TwinView (Nvidia's multi monitor software) setup way back on a Slackware box.  It's been a while, and I have no idea how to do it a "nice" way.
<Mooga> I'm also having problems with adept crashing
<Mooga> I'm using an ATI card
<Mooga> Adept is giving me an error
<Mooga> "Could not commit changes"
<Mooga> something about a downloading error
<Mooga> how can i fix this?
<Mooga> Anybody?
<algyz> what kind of error?
<Mooga> "Could not commit changes"
<Odd-rationale> Mooga: on upgrade? try "sudo apt-get upgrade" in terminal instead
<algyz> Mooga:  close adept and follow this offer
<Mooga> I'll try the cmd
<Mooga> how do i check if I'm out of HDD space?
<Mooga> 15gb should be fine, right?
<Mooga> for the install part.
<Mooga> nevermind, found it
<Mooga> errorcode 1
<Odd-rationale> Mooga: Make sure all instances of adept, apt, or aptitude are close. then try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
 * DOOM_NX i'm gonna send u to outer space, to fiiind another race.
<jpatrick> DOOM_NX: please don't go that
<DOOM_NX> sorry :P
<DOOM_NX> by accident
<Roey> Thug-life:  interesting nick.  I think you want Undernet though
<Roey> Thug-life:  and the channels whose names start with #000...
<Roey> or #!!!!00000
<pyro17> pyro17> guys my audio doesnt work
<pyro17> <pyro17> kmix was no help
<pyro17> <pyro17> though it sees my audigy
<pyro17> any ideas?
<algyz> !sound | pyro17
<ubotu> pyro17: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jast-mxm> can anyone help me w/ dual monitor setup?
<Mooga> same here
<jast-mxm> i can get it to turn on, but no X display just an X for the cursor
<algyz> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mooga> I don't even know how to get that far
<jast-mxm> do you have 2 cards or one?
<algyz> !dualmonitor | jast-mxm
<ubotu> jast-mxm: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<algyz> !xinerama | jast-mxm
<ubotu> jast-mxm: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jast-mxm> i'm not using dualhead though
<jast-mxm> 2 seperate video cards
<jast-mxm> the xorg.conf file doesn't work w/ kde but works in gnome
<jast-mxm> http://pastebin.com/m4790ac30
<riadh> hi
 * jast-mxm waves
<riadh> hi
<Thug-life> <Roey> Thug-life:  interesting nick.  I think you want Undernet though
<Thug-life> <Roey> Thug-life:  and the channels whose names start with #000...
<Thug-life> What?
<Mooga> I'm trying to install driving for my graphics card and it gives me an error
<Mooga> can't download it or something
<bascule> Thug-life: where did you hear that?
<Thug-life> scroll up
<Thug-life> it was as i joined
<algyz> Mooga:  what kind of card?
<Mooga> I'm re-starting now
<Mooga> it's an ATI X1600 Pro
<Mooga> AGP
<bascule> Thug-life: hmmmm
<Mooga> I've got a fresh install
<Mooga> and adept wont update
<riadh_> hi
<jussi01> Mooga: is the database locked??
<Mooga> it crashes on preparinjg
<Mooga> um... I don't know
<Mooga> I'm new to this :(
<jussi01> whats the error it gives?
<Mooga> just is stuck at 0%
<riadh_> hi im new im null kubunto
<riadh_> some one on private
<Claybrain145> riadh_ How do you like it?
<riadh_> i m null
<riadh_> clay
<riadh_> thanks
<riadh_> for anser
<riadh_> there are some one how speak frensh ???
<Roey> Thug-life:  aww c'mon I was joking :)
<Roey> Thug-life:  I'm saying that this kind of nick you'd typically encounter in one of those risque channels.
<Odd-rationale> !fr | riadh_
<ubotu> riadh_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<riadh_> thnx
<riadh_> comment aller en pv ??
<vit> ggdfhgydhuydh
<jast-mxm> what file has the output of my xorg file
<jast-mxm> because i can get one monitor to come up
<jast-mxm> but the kde panel stretches across both
<vit> kien eres tu
<jast-mxm> however the second monitor is just a black x session
<vit> sabes hablar en espanol
<Odd-rationale> !es | vit
<ubotu> vit: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vit> donde se entra
<Odd-rationale> type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Mooga> adept wont update
<Mooga> it's stuck at 0% for over an hour
<Mooga> I'm using a fresh install with kde4
<kadam> \/join #phpbb
<jast-mxm> mooga: open your terminal and type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jast-mxm> i am having the same issue w/ adept and that is how to do the updates manually
<Mooga> I tried upgrade and it didn't work
<jast-mxm> what did it say?
<Mooga> I got an error
<jast-mxm> which was?
<Mooga> I donb't remember it
<jast-mxm> ok
<jast-mxm> try "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<Mooga> tzdate had an error
<Mooga> let me try the safe one
<Mooga> something is locked
<Mooga> ig2g
<Mooga> back in 30
<jast-mxm> ok i can fix that too
<Mooga> I have to run an eran
<jast-mxm> kk i'll be here when you get back
<Mooga> thanks a million man :)
<Mooga> lol
<Mooga> irony
<Claybrain145> eh, it happens
<roman> hi , what's this error and how i can repair him. ""
<roman> n audio editor and live playback tool. It supports many music and voice formats including WAV, AIFF, Ogg Vorbis, Speex and MP3, multichannel editing and LADSPA effects plugins.
<roman> Sweep operates on various 8/16/24/32 bit PCM files. Other major formats handled are GSM 6.10, G721, G723, NIST Sphere and DWVW
<roman> Sweep contains filters and e
<holycow> hi guys
<roman> sorry; this is error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<holycow> does anyone know when python bindings for kde4 might be packaged? or are they already available?
<holycow> i'm not seeing them in the repos
<holycow> oh nm
<holycow> hardy
<holycow> thats fine forgot
<jast-mxm> woohoo dual monitors, oh yeah
<jast-mxm> i need to launch another panel though to put an app launcher on and etc, how do i add an additonal panel?
<Odd-rationale> jast-mxm: right-click --> add new panel
<Odd-rationale> *right-click panel
<jast-mxm> in kde4 i don't have the option to add a new panel
<jast-mxm> i just get panel settings and add widgets
<Odd-rationale> jast-mxm: don't know in kde4... sorry
<kkathman> does someone have a link to the most recent instructions for installing compiz-fusion on Kubuntu Gutsy ?
#kubuntu 2008-03-30
<ere4si> !compiz > kkathman
<Mooga> I'm back
<kkathman> thanks ere4si  interesting ubuntu does ship that and kubuntu doesnt
<pcnerd37> Hello
<Mooga> I had problems with a db being locked
<Mooga> hello
<Odd-rationale> hi
<Odd-rationale> Mooga: have you tried aptitude?
<Mooga> every time
<pcnerd37> I am new to linux and google isnt being helpful.  Could somebody point me in the right direction for installing programs, specifically pidgin?
<Mooga> both gui and not
<Odd-rationale> !apt
<Mooga> when using the GUI is staying stuck at 0% for hours
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Odd-rationale> pcnerd37: See the link from ubotu
<Odd-rationale> pcnerd37: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> Mooga: what happens if you do "sudo aptitude update"
<pcnerd37> kubuntu
<Mooga> downloading
<Odd-rationale> pcnerd37: kubpidginuntu has kopete which is just about as good (if not better) than
<Mooga> done
<Mooga> no error
<Odd-rationale> pcnerd37: wait. sorry that got messed up.. :?
<Mooga> no error
<pcnerd37> just a bit, but i understand what you are saying
<Odd-rationale> pcnerd37: kubuntu was kopete which is just about as good as pidgin.
<Odd-rationale> *has
<Mooga> 1 sec...
<Odd-rationale> Mooga: Now try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Mooga_> back
<Odd-rationale> Mooga_: now try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<jast-mxm> hey, i messed up my window decorations and kdm crashes all the time now
<Mooga_> ok
<pcnerd37> kopete would be fine, but for some reason I cant get MSN to work on it
<jast-mxm> anyone familiar w/ windows decorations and kde4?
<Odd-rationale> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jast-mxm> like the panel that lets you change from oxygen to plastik, etc
<Odd-rationale> jast-mxm: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<Mooga_> it gives me a y/n promot
<jast-mxm> awesome thanks
<Mooga_> and I press y
<Odd-rationale> pcnerd37: tried amsn?
<Odd-rationale> !info amsn
<Mooga_> an error or 2
<pcnerd37> never heard of it
<Odd-rationale> oh, yeah. !info doesnt work anymore...
<pcnerd37> I am a windows person that was forced to linux because my laptops recovery cd doesnt work
<Mooga_> DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<jast-mxm> what command are you using mooga?
<jast-mxm> ooo
<jast-mxm> try this: "sudo killall -9 adept_updater"
<Mooga_> I'm chating on my laptop, installing on my desktop :-P
<jast-mxm> and try again
<Odd-rationale> !aptissues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptissues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mooga_> ok
<jast-mxm> adept is probably still running in the background
<Mooga_> now try updating again?
<jast-mxm> yes
<Mooga_> gui?
<Mooga_> or cmd?
<jast-mxm> cmd
<Odd-rationale> Mooga_: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<pcnerd37> I have had limited linux experience in the past, mainly with Slackware, but that was years ago so I dont remember much
<jast-mxm> hmm
<jast-mxm> these people are no help
<jast-mxm> no answers at all
<Odd-rationale> me?
<DarkriftX> how can i change the window resize zone sensitivity?
<draik> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DarkriftX> to resize a window, i have to play with getting the mouse in the right spot for sometimes 15 seconds
<jast-mxm> odd-rationale: not you the people in kubuntu-kde4
<Mooga_> it's working :)
<jast-mxm> hurrah
<theperryfamily> s this where I can ask questions about the 7.10 to 8.04beta upgrade issues?
<jast-mxm> #ubuntu+1
<Hydrogen> no.
<Mooga_> sweet
<Mooga_> I think that's donw
<draik> Is anyone using nVidia GeForce 7200GS? If so, how good/bad is it?
<Mooga_> now how would I do dual screens with an ATI card?
<Mooga_> now how would I do dual screens with an ATI card?
<DarkriftX> anyone know how i can change the window resize zone sensitivity?
<Mooga_> can anyone help me with dual screens?
<ubuntu_> hallo everyone!!
<Mooga_> Hello
<ubuntu_> if my system (6.06 Dapper Drake) is not loading properly,
<tomtom__> Hello
<kkathman> is there a compiz channel for detailed cube rotation questions ?
<tomtom__> I'm new to kubuntu 7.10
<ubuntu_> do I need to reinstall the whole thing_
<adude> everytime when i try to run the package manager i get an error saying that the package database is in use
<ubuntu_> the error is that cant execute /sbin/getty
<Mooga_> I had that
<Mooga_> kill apt
<tomtom__> I can't access my ntfs drive I heard something about downloading something to be able to mount it
<Mooga_> <jast-mxm> try this: "sudo killall -9 adept_updater"
<jast-mxm> yes?
<ubuntu_> and also permission is denied on the file /etc/init.d/rc
<tomtom__> is there someone that can help me out?
<jast-mxm> ntfsprogs i think
<tomtom__> do I just apt get it?
<tomtom__> would I type something like "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs" is that correct for kubuntu 7.10
 * jast-mxm waves at Mooga
<Mooga> lol
<Mooga> jast-mxm: do you know how I could get my dual screens working?
<jast-mxm> i am not familiar w/ ati cards, i'm sorry
<jast-mxm> i finally got mine working but using the nvidia drivers
<Mooga> any idea where to even start?
<jast-mxm> i would say ubuntuforums.org they should have some tutorials on there
<tomtom__> I've always had issuses with ati cards no matter what OS i was using..
<adude> when i run adept installer i get an error saying another process is using the packaging system database
<yuri__> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar el skype
<ere4si> Mooga: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81188 - is a howto :)
<jeromenz> #ubuntu
<Mooga> When I boot up
<Mooga> I get an error "No command arguments supplied! Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> KdeSudo will not exit...
<Roey> hi
<Roey> that is all.
<adude> when i run adept installer i get an error saying another process is using the packaging system database
<adude> any ideas how to sovle that
<Mooga> anyone have an exp with ati cards?
<Mooga> I can't change any display settings
<Alphonsewolf> it will be possible to upgrade from dapper 6.06 to the new 8.04 ?
<Mooga> can anyone help me with ATI drivers
<Mooga> I can't change any of my graphic settings
<Mooga> nor can I find most of them
<Mooga> I'm using kde4 and I have an ATI card
<tomtom__> Will someone please help me, Database Locked it says another process is using the packaging system database.. so I've restarted and still says same thing
<carlos_> español
<carlos_> español
<carlos_> hola que tal
<carlos_> como estan?
<carlos_> cual es el chat en español
<Alphonsewolf> no se, pero tambien hablo espaniol
<Alphonsewolf> hallo!!
<Mooga> can anyone help with videocard isues?
<Alphonsewolf> Mooga: not sure of it, but it might help you this http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=38574513
<Mooga> I saw one walkthrough
<Mooga> but I couldn't even do the first step
<AMcBain> Hi. I forgot how to mount my seagate external hdd, and I finally need it again. Dolphin and Konqueror both tell me "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" when I try and use them. Konsole says there is nothing on it (impossible) and I remember having to just type a few mount commands and it would work for a few hours. I need it because I need to get everything off of this PC for a transfer.
<Mooga> stufdf was missing
<Artimus> AMcBain: NTFS?
<AMcBain> Yes. But Linux should be able to handle NTFS ...
<tomtom__> Can Someone please help me, I'm not able to install any programs or anything because Adept manager keeps saying database is locked another process is using the packaging system database.. what should I do?
<Artimus> AMcBain: If I remember correctly, that error usually means you didn't unmount the drive properly in Windows.
<Artimus> (or osx/linux, for that matter)
<AMcBain> Well I don't really have a choice ... Kubunbtu will silently drop the mount after several hours anyways (iirc)
<Alphonsewolf> tomtom: have you tried with the apt kill command?
<Fa> i'm using ubuntu 8 beta with kde 4 installed
<Alphonsewolf> look for more info on the terminal for that command
<tomtom__> well I'm new to linux.. but I did a full reboot
<AMcBain> nevermind. I got it mounted, for a few hours anyways.
<tomtom__> how?
<tomtom__> I'm trying
<tomtom__> I did nothing but install Kubuntu.. and now I can't do anything because its being used by another process yet there isn't another process that i can kill when I type ps all and try killing all of them.. none of them can be killed be sides the terminal window.. What must I do?
<inaety> can i create an iso of an audio cd so that i can just burn it to a disc with that iso from k3b
<tomtom__> Hello.. so I take it no one can help me?... even with all these users no one knows my problem....
<Mooga> can anyone help with videocard isues?
<Mooga> does anyone know ho to turn on tab-compleation is bash?
<kmaxtor> hello
<kmaxtor> any available for KOPETE
<kmaxtor> :)
<Mooga> "status database area is locked
<Mooga> I got it :-p
<kmaxtor> what up MOOGA
<kmaxtor> are still locke up your apt
<kmaxtor> why?
<Mooga> no
<Mooga> I got that working
<Mooga> I'm having videocard problems
<Artimus> anyone use vmware/  i'm having a problem, it keeps locking my shift key.  i'm unable to use my shift key until i restart x.  it works ok inside of vmware.  i hate this...
<Mooga> I've got an ATI card
<Mooga> I have no idea how to get things working right
<Mooga> the resolotion needs to be fixed
<Mooga> and dual screen suport
<Mooga> any ideas kmaxtor?
<kmaxtor> consult the expert
<Mooga> google?
<Mooga> I have no idea where to start :(
<kmaxtor> try to edit your resioistories in open your apy
<Mooga> ...I have no idea what that means :(
<Mooga> I tried to use Envy but don't know how to install it
<Mooga> it says I need other stuff
<kmaxtor> try to etc/apt/
<kmaxtor> i mean try to open your folder /etc/apt
<kmaxtor> then edit your source.list
<Mooga> what do i add there?
<kmaxtor> edit kwrite
<kmaxtor> sources.list files
<kmaxtor> you touch the reposiritoires?
<Mooga> no....
<Mooga> should I?
<Mooga> I'm confused, sorry :(
<kmaxtor> are u F
<kmaxtor> or male
<Mooga> Male
<Mooga> I think I got this actualy....
<Mooga> oh nice
<Mooga> I think I got envy working
<Mooga> envyng*
<Mooga> any time I can make the clock use AM/PM instead of military time?
<Mooga> I'm having more video driver problems
<Mooga> I installed dirvers with envyng
<Mooga> and now I rebooted
<Mooga> my screen is just black
<justinchudgar> 'lo
<Mooga> hello
<justinchudgar> Anyone tried using stackless python?
<Mooga> I used envyng to install drivers and now all I see is a black screen
<Mooga> is there is a way to un-break this?
<Mooga> can anyone help with video drivers
<justinchudgar> as far as the video drivers go, i've always just installed them through apt-get install <driver-name>
<justinchudgar> can you get to a console on that box?
<blkhtbrigade> I have a wireless card (realtek 8180) that I downloaded the realtek drivers for.  I installed them and they work, but when I reboot and try to use the wlan it locks my system.  I can run a script they have (in the download folder) to take wlan0 down, and then another to reload the drivers and everything works again.  How would I just add that script to startup so I don't have to do it manually?  Or is there a better way to do it?
<mike__> hi
<tomtom__> Ok now I really do need someones help I think my fstab isn't right because my secondary hard drive isn't even listed.. which is my ntfs drive.. which also is hdb
<tomtom__> well dev/hdb1
<tomtom__> so How would I go about fixing the fstab without screwing up the computer?
<chromium> um. sorry, newer-ish user here... but I have something weird I don't know about.
<BunnyRevolution> k, i've asked this b4.  is there a way to reconfigure x?  something like "dpkg --reconfigure xserver.xorg" ... cept that one is not working
<chromium> my desktop now has icons for every folder in my root folder. worse, they're unremovable by rm (in any way)
<Mooga> what drivers should I install?
<chromium> does anyone have any ideas how the heck I could make these... just... disappear?
<tomtom__> Chromium do you remember what you were doing before they showed up?
<Boohbah> if i sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop will i still be able to use kde3?
<Mooga> can anyone help with video drivers and kde4?
<BunnyRevolution> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tomtom__> Chromium I can't seem to find any information on what caused the problem, I'm still looking though on how to fix it
<tomtom__> blah I give up Chromium sorry i didn't find any info
<jast-mxm> where do your updates download to?
<tomtom__> hey jast do you know how to add another hdd to fstab so it can be mounted?
<Jucato> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jucato> tomtom__: ^^^
<tomtom__> thanks so much
<jast-mxm> lol jucato has gots it
<Jucato> I would recommend the Disk & Filesystems utility in System Settings... but I think there are some bugs in it...
<tomtom__> well I tried mounting it
<jast-mxm> so er...how about my question ^_^
<tomtom__> but come to find out its not in my fstab
<tomtom__> but my computer reconizes it so yeah
<tomtom__> its just an ntsf drive i need to add to it hdb is its device name
<ryan-c> What's a good password management application?  Will kwallet let me view passwords stored in it?
<Jucato> jast-mxm: anything you install through APT is downloaded in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Jucato> ryan-c: yep. run kwalletmanager
<jast-mxm> ty
<ryan-c> Jucato: Any way to get it to talk to firefox?
<Jucato> ah that's the problem.. only for KDE apps I think
<Jucato> ryan-c: firefox has its own password manager
<ryan-c> Yeah, I know.
<ryan-c> I would LIKE to have something that integrates with firefox and also allows me to store other stuff if possible.
<ryan-c> right now, I have a text file with my passwords in it.
<jast-mxm> you can use pastebin.com
<ryan-c> :P
<jast-mxm> hehe
<jast-mxm> totally secure, i swear
<ryan-c> my disk is encrypted :P
<dave11> does kSpread have the millenium bug..when I type 2008 into a field it changes it  to 1905???
<tomtom__> can someone check an fstab of mine and see if I added the hdb drive correctly?
<tomtom__> well i added this line to it is this correct /dev/hdb        /media/hdb	auto iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<jast-mxm> anyone here have experience w/ plasma?
<jast-mxm> rather what install files in apt are associated w/ it?
<jhutchins> Blood plasma or electrical plasma?
<dave11> is there a koffice channel?
<jhutchins> #koffice
<dave11> thanks
<jhutchins> The question is, is anyone useful in there?
<dextorb> Hello.
<Odd-rationale> hi
<kkathman> hi :)
<hoodow> hi dextorb!
<dextorb> Hi hoodow. ;)
<dextorb> I have a problem, I am using a very old monitor (14" CRT). By trying to start kubuntu (7.10) install cd, it only results in a black screen, i think, it uses a frenquency my crt doesn't support, can I force to use just e.g. 72Hz?
<hoodow> dextorb: try gentoo!
<hoodow> :>
<dextorb> hoodow: Hrhr. ;)
 * hoodow shoots a luchs
<rainx79> I'm going insane I'm still getting this error "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" when I try and mount my secondary hardrive.. this is what I put in my fstab to see if that was the problem "/dev/hdb        /media/hdb	ntfs ro,user,auto,noexec 0 0"
<rainx79> any ideas
<Odd-rationale> rainx79: gutsy?
<jhutchins> rainx79: users
<jhutchins> you have no space between hdb and ntfs.
<rainx79> huh well I don't understand much lol i'm trying my best and I'm using kubuntu 7.10
<jhutchins> !ntfs | rainx79
<ubotu> rainx79: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Odd-rationale> rainx79: hardy will have that fix, i believe
<rainx79> yes i do
<rainx79> theres a space in my fstab
<jhutchins> rainx79: Ok, it pasted funny here.
<jhutchins> rainx79: Your problem is you didn't give users the permissions to mount it.
<rainx79> oh
<jhutchins> rainx79: so you can mount it via sudo, but not as a regular user.
<jhutchins> rainx79: It should mount fine at boot (auto).
<rainx79> i just tried sudo mount hdb
<rainx79> I think I know what the problem may be
<jhutchins> refused uid 1000 - that says you can't mount it as the first regular user.
<rainx79> i forgot how to edit the fstab as root..
<rainx79> i know its something like kdesu or something
<jhutchins> kdesu kate
<jhutchins> or sudo vi
<rainx79> well now i did sudo mount hdb and now my terminal like froze
<rainx79> at first it said no final new line at the end of /etc/fstab
<jhutchins> Interesting.
<rainx79> and hdb didn't exist.. in mtab or fstab so im lost
<jhutchins> rainx79: ctrl-c?
<rainx79> well I knew how to close it
<jhutchins> rainx79: One doesn't usually mount whole devices, usually you mount hdb1 or more.
<rainx79> oh..
<rainx79> that might be my mistake
<rainx79> no.. I just really need help
<rainx79> so much unusual stuff I have no clue what means lol..
<jast-mxm> have you tried sdb
<rainx79> sdb?
<jast-mxm> rainx70: what is the output of mount?
<rainx79> when I do fdisk -l its listed as hdb1
<jast-mxm> oh ok
<jast-mxm> nvm lol
<rainx79> I've googled all i could now I'm at a loss
<rainx79> I could paste my fstab on that one site i do not remember what its called now
<rainx79> and see if I made some mistakes or something
<jast-mxm> the drive is ntfs?
<rainx79> yes
<jast-mxm> lemme look at mine
<rainx79> ok
<jast-mxm> hmm mine is mounted by uuid but here is what i have
<jast-mxm> # /dev/sda3
<jast-mxm> UUID=0880628980627D56 /media/sda3     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<dextorb> rainx79: Did you already replace hdb with hdb1 in your fstab?
<jast-mxm> you can probably replace the UUID=23412341234 with /dev/hdb1
<rainx79> yes I did
<dextorb> Ah, ok.
<FFForever> how can i use my new ipod classic with ubuntu, the default app won't play any of its music and amarok destroyed my play list :(
<rainx79> and now it says it doesnt exist.. do i need to do with something with the mtab
<jast-mxm> my mtab: /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<jast-mxm> replace sda3 w/ hdb1
<FFForever> what should i use for meh ipod?
<rainx79> well i was gonna state hdb1 isn't even in my mtab
<jast-mxm> lol
<rainx79> well I tried adding what you have.. and doing sudo mount hdb1 now the terminal is like frozen again
<rainx79> of course after replaceing sda3 with hdb1
<FFForever> any clue?
<hellhound> is there any reason why browsing my files would be very sluggish... i did not see anything weird in top
<andres> alguien me puede ayudar con la configuracion
<andres> alguien me puede ayudar con la configuracion de mi ubuntu
<andres> alguien me puede ayudar con mi configuracion de kubuntu
<DarkriftX> !de andres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de andres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarkriftX> !de | andres
<ubotu> andres: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DarkriftX> erm
<DarkriftX> !es | andres
<ubotu> andres: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DarkriftX> there we go i think
<andres> thanks
<DarkriftX> yw
<dextorb> DarkriftX: I was wondering about me and my relationship to my mother tongue. ;D
<rainx79> blah.. Still no information on what I should do My hard drive is hdb1 its ntfs and i have installed ntfs-config and ntfsprogs my drive is not in the /etc/fstab nor the /etc/mtab
<hellhound> is there anything i can do or check to speed up kubuntu... one of my three desktops (the one being used solely as a samba server) is incredibly slow
<DarkriftX> :S
 * DarkriftX doesnt wanna know about your mothers tongue (lol)
<dextorb> ;)
<DarkriftX> and dont ask where the de came from... im still trying to figure that one out
<DarkriftX> i need to find an image from a movie, but dont want to download the movie to get it
<hellhound> is there anything i can do or check to speed up kubuntu... one of my three desktops (the one being used solely as a samba server) is incredibly slow
<andres> how can i config my pppoe conect
<ign0ramus> stupid question: how do i register nick on Konversation?
<neville_>  /msg nickserv register password
<neville_> I think.
<ign0ramus> neville_: i'll try thanks
<andres> yes, but it is process very large
<rainx79> your right neville
<neville_> ^____________^
<andres> i need conection automatic
<matt__> just installed kubuntu 64 bit, working GREAT, but flash is a pain. I am/tried gnash, but it doesn't seem to be working fully...any suggestions?
<rainx79> I don't get this
<rainx79> with ubuntu.. it added automatically and i could mount it read only but with kubuntu.. I can't seem to get it mounted at all
<matt__> just installed kubuntu 64 bit, working GREAT, but flash is a pain. I am/tried gnash, but it doesn't seem to be working fully...any suggestions?
<dextorb> Goodbye.
<adz21c> matt__: the adobe flash plugin should work ok if you have nspluginwrapper installed
<hellhound> is there anything else besides top that could tell me why my kubuntu samba server is running slow?  It seems to run normally in spurts though so I think something is slowing it down either hardware or software
<manuel__> tengo un problemita si me pueden ayudar
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<toyo|desk> hello
<kkathman> hi
<toyo|desk> I just installed lmms the music program to see how it worked...and when I go to run it from the command line it sorta pops up the splash screen then crashes with
<toyo|desk> could not set realtime priority.
<toyo|desk> Killed
<toyo|desk> :/
<toyo|desk> not sure what to do
<kkathman> not familiar with lmms - is that a variant of xmms ?
<toyo|desk> lmms is kinda the linux version of fruity loops
<kkathman> ahhh
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> did you install from the repositories ?
<toyo|desk> yeah
<toyo|desk> I just did sudo apt-get install lmms
<toyo|desk> and it installed
<kkathman> hmm ok...so doubtful that there's a mismatch then
<kkathman> toyo|desk:  trying running it from the console and see if it gives you any error messages
<toyo|desk> thats what I did
<toyo|desk> and it said could not set realtime priority killed
<toyo|desk> greg@p4killa:~$ lmms
<toyo|desk> could not set realtime priority.
<toyo|desk> Killed
<toyo|desk> see
<toyo|desk> :)
<kkathman> hmm sounds like either a bad package or there's a bug
<kkathman> is there a website for lmms ?? maybe they have a solution there?
<toyo|desk> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<toyo|desk> I will have a look
<kkathman> maybe email the author too
<adz21c> toyo|desk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lmms/+bug/139721/+viewstatus
<kkathman> or - you could always check the kubuntu forums and then file a bug perhaps
<kkathman> ahh there we gp
<kkathman> thanks adz21c
<adz21c> np
<toyo|desk> hmm but mine dosent spit out all that
<toyo|desk> :/
<adz21c> the X stuff it spits out is a different unrelated issue :)
<toyo|desk> oooh
<toyo|desk> hmm
<adz21c> but it could still be diff cos of the seg fault error msg
<toyo|desk> well damn
<toyo|desk> :(
<toyo|desk> how to I know what version of the deb I have?
<toyo|desk> is there a command
<Jucato> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<toyo|desk> k
<Jucato> er wait, did you download a .deb or used the one in the repos?
<toyo|desk> used the repo
<Jucato> ah then right command
<toyo|desk> I am about to download one and see if its broke too
<toyo|desk> oh wait
<toyo|desk> nvm
<toyo|desk> thats the same package
<toyo|desk> lol
<toyo|desk> ah here we go
<toyo|desk> erg
<toyo|desk> stupid dependencies
<kkathman> anyone here really good with compiz ?
<Dr_willis> define good.. :)
<Dr_willis> all i know i put in the !compiz wiki page.
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> kkathman: I bet the #compiz-fusion people are :)
<kkathman> Jucato: well, they seem to all be asleep
<kkathman> there is some setting that allows you to drag a window to another face of the cube and it turns the cube automatically when you do
<kkathman> but I forgot what setting it is
<toyo|desk> cube edges
<toyo|desk> maybe
<kkathman> ahh its under rotate cube - edge flip
<toyo|desk> thats the one
<kkathman> you were close :) thanks!
<toyo|desk> :)
<toyo|desk> knew it had to do with edges
<toyo|desk> :P
<kkathman> I always forget that one
<gothicemogeek> Hey I have a question! I need some emergency help on Kubuntu.
<kkathman> lets hear your prob :)
<toyo|desk> lol
<Daisuke-Laptop> again, nothing's an emergency, unless you have kubuntu running someone's life support equipment
<gothicemogeek> I was updating my computer because a whole bunch of updates came in, and it some how updated the hadry alpha test version. Now i constantly have a full screen terminal window all the time. How do I get it back to gusty?
<toyo|desk> haha
<gothicemogeek> and xP I actually have some one on life support right now whos a father of a friend of mine :(
<toyo|desk> nice
<Daisuke-Laptop> gothicemogeek: then i hope for a swift recovery
<gothicemogeek> he isnt making it tonight. He has neumonia, Lupus which is making his lungs bleed out and eating his intestines, so :(
<Daisuke-Laptop> now, be glad it's not windows running the equipment.  that makes the blue screen of death quite literal
<gothicemogeek> anyway, how do I get it back to gusty gibbon? xP
<gothicemogeek> yeah no kidding.
<Daisuke-Laptop> gothicemogeek: if it updated to hardy, you're probably going to have to do a reinstall
<gothicemogeek> ugh. really.
<gothicemogeek> and i dont have the disk for it right now.
<gothicemogeek> is there another way possibly to get it downgraded to gutsy without a reinstall?
<Dr_willis> weird that it just 'upgraded'
<gothicemogeek> it was listed under a 'full upgrade' too.
<gothicemogeek> and not a system upgrade like it usually does for me
<gothicemogeek> **usually listed
<Dr_willis>  as for the fullscreen terminal windows, try some alternative xterms, try resetting your kde settings, try a new user.
<gothicemogeek> how do I do all that?
<Dr_willis> sounds like a user config/compiz issue to me.
<Dr_willis> Make a new user, see if it affects them also. would be a easy place to start
<gothicemogeek> but how do I do that?
<gothicemogeek> because I can't even get to my desktop.
<gothicemogeek> it acts like it is getting there, but then it doesn't.
<gothicemogeek> it shows the kubuntu logo and then the loading bar, but never gets to the desktop login screen
<gothicemogeek> instead it goes to the full screen terminal window.
<snowolf> gothicemogeek: you're on hardy?
<gothicemogeek> saying issued like no start up image or something like that
<gothicemogeek> i am now when I was on gusty before. it upgraded my computer to that undr a full upgrade to the hardy alpha test version
<gothicemogeek> and i need to get it downgraded back to gusty
<snowolf> !hardy | gothicemogeek
<ubotu> gothicemogeek: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> ahhhh
<Dr_willis> gothicemogeek,  i think you are meaning the CONSOLE.
<gothicemogeek> yeah xP sorry I am new to all of this.
<Dr_willis> that sounds like the  video card drivers need to get updated/reconfogured
<Dr_willis> what is your video card?
<gothicemogeek> okay so I guess I need to go to #ubuntu+1?
<Dr_willis> if you are refering to a screen that just has a login: prompt. :) thats the console.
<gothicemogeek> yes! thats what it is :D
<gothicemogeek> and I don't know what my video card is. I know I have one xP
<Dr_willis> lspci command gives some of that info.
<gothicemogeek> okay.
<Dr_willis> the 'startx' command may also give a clue as to whats going on.
<gothicemogeek> -writes it down-
<Dr_willis> you CAN irc from the console also. :)
<gothicemogeek> and snow, I went to the ubuntu+1 room and it told me to go here.
<Dr_willis> install irssi.
<gothicemogeek> I cant get internet connection from it
<gothicemogeek> ive tried.
<Dr_willis> wireless networking?
<gothicemogeek> yeah i have tried, but it wont connect to it
<gothicemogeek> it says it has an issue or something
<Dr_willis> theres a command to reconfigure the X server. but i never can rember it...
<Dr_willis> dpkg-reconfgure   SOMTHING.. :)
<gothicemogeek> yeah. -thinks-
<gothicemogeek> reconfigure hardy? or sumtin?
<Wrath> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Wrath> i think
<gothicemogeek> ok
<Dr_willis> If you dont even know what video card you have... well... thats a very fundamental thing ya need to figure out.
<gothicemogeek> *nods* and those two codes like lspci will tell me what it is?
<Dr_willis> they say whats on the system
<gothicemogeek> ahh okay
<gothicemogeek> good then
<Dr_willis> is this a laptop? or desktop?
<gothicemogeek> desktop
<gothicemogeek> had a friend install kubuntu gutsy on it for me.
<gothicemogeek> **feisty before i updated it to gutsy
<gothicemogeek> and its built for wireless networking
<Dr_willis> i dont 'do' wireless.. :) for many reasons.. heh
<Dr_willis> you are experinecing one reason now...
<gothicemogeek> *nods* yup. xP and I dont like it.
<Dr_willis> you could boot to XP and see what IT saya the video card is.. :)
<gothicemogeek> so i will try those commands, figure out what my video card is, and come back empty handed xD
<gothicemogeek> yeah but would I need a disk for that too?
<Wrath> Yea, i've im about ready to throw my computer at something because of wireless
<kkathman> ouch
<prince_jammys> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> need a disk? You have only Linux on the box?
<Dr_willis> gothicemogeek,  jot down and try the command prince_jammys  said.
<gothicemogeek> Yes. Only Linux.
<gothicemogeek> It USED to be windows.
<kkathman> prince_jammys:  yeah thats worth a shot at least
<gothicemogeek> I did willis. thanks.
<gothicemogeek> i wrote everythign down the first second I saw it xP
<Dr_willis> gothicemogeek,  you could also boot a live cd.. but even then.. wireless will be the hassle.
<gothicemogeek> been doing this for a month now
<gothicemogeek> *nods*
<gothicemogeek> but the computer used to be windows until I had it fixed with Linux.
<Dr_willis> got some guye mad at work when i tole them to quit bending over backwards for wireless.. and run some &#&@&@! wires.
<gothicemogeek> and my friend is making a live cd for me for linux, but like I said. my friend jennifers dad is dying tonight and he has not been able to finish it or send it to me yet.
<Dr_willis> so he ran wires... and said to me the other day 'Best thing he ever did'
<Dr_willis> :)
<gothicemogeek> lol
<gothicemogeek> i wish i could plug it in with wires, but it wasnt set up to do like dsl or stuff like that.
<Dr_willis> Speed improved, less lag, even the porn looked better, and his hair quit falling out.
<gothicemogeek> brb
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> cured his dogs  rabies!
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Wrath> wireless seems to be one of the major problems with linux, im usually stuck trying to get it to work though because i have a laptop
<gothicemogeek> okay it said the xorg-xserver was not installed on it
<Wrath> its xserver-xorg
<Jucato> Wrath: mostly depends on the wireless card/device and the drivers for it
<gothicemogeek> oh. xP -goes back-
<Wrath> Yea, I have a broadcom 4318 in here tho :x
<Stoffer> do you think it's fine to install the kubutnu 8.04 beta, or should I wait for the stable version to come out?
<Stoffer> I'd rather not wait any longer unless there's a good reason for it
<Jucato> Wrath: ah.. tough luck :)
<gothicemogeek> it said that the xserver-xorg wasnt installed. *grr!*
<Jucato> Stoffer: wait :)
<gothicemogeek> so i would guess i will have to reinstall the whole thing?
<gothicemogeek> with a live cd or sumtin?
<Wrath> gothicemogeek: are you in X right now?
<gothicemogeek> x...?
<Wrath> I guess so .. you arent stuck at a console are you?
<gothicemogeek> I am
<gothicemogeek> a full screen console window
<gothicemogeek> and it wont load to the desktop and thats what I want it to do
<Stoffer> Jucato, it'll only be a few weeks, right?
<gothicemogeek> because of the stupid hardy update xP
<Jucato> Stoffer: 2 weeks most probably
<Stoffer> Jucato, good.  I'm getting tired of the errors and glitches my system's throwing at me
<Stoffer> i'm growing impatient
<Wrath> if it says x isnt installed at all, you can probably try: apt-get install xserver-xorg
<gothicemogeek> ok
<gothicemogeek> -goes to try-
<Stoffer> Jucato, thanks
<Matt1728> can any one help me make the entire panel transparent
<Jucato> Matt1728: KDE 3.5?
<maduser> its in the pannel settings
<Jucato> right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Appearance
<Matt1728> that doesnt make it entirely transparent though
<Matt1728> oh it was in advanced
<kkathman> appearance - desktop - panel = its in the last tab
<gothicemogeek> "could not open lock file: /var/lib/dpkg-open (13 permission denied). Unable to lock admin directory /var/lib/dpkg. are you root?"
<kkathman> yeah there are many bugs in panels in KDE
<kkathman> gothicemogeek:  must execute at sudo level
<gothicemogeek> I did that too.
<Jucato> kkathman: bugs?
<Wrath> you tried: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Jucato> with appearance?
<gothicemogeek> "you must run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem"
<gothicemogeek> yes.
<gothicemogeek> it would not download.
<Wrath> did u try to do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gothicemogeek> not yet.
<gothicemogeek> -goes to try-
<kkathman> download?
<kkathman> should be part of the dpkg - had to do that yesterday in fact when my upgrades didnt go through
<gothicemogeek> "requested operation requres superuser privilage"
<Wrath> did u try to do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kkathman> sudo
<Wrath> w/ sudo?
<gothicemogeek> yes.
<gothicemogeek> -goes to try again-
<kkathman> be sure to put the spaces in
<kkathman> anyone know the name of the adept icon pgm that notifies you when there are new updates?
<Wrath> adept-notifier ?
<kkathman> heh I didnt try that ;)
<gothicemogeek> okay
<Wrath> well adept_notifier i think
<gothicemogeek> "parse error in the file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0075' near line 21 package 'strigi-applet': EOF after field name"
<gothicemogeek> and I used the sudo. the first time I had it spelled wrong.
<Jucato> gothicemogeek: you can auto complete commands by pressing tab btw
<gothicemogeek> oh xP didnt know that
<Jucato> so sud<Tab> would auto complete to sudo
<gothicemogeek> okay
<gothicemogeek> -goes to tyr-
<Jucato> gothicemogeek: same here in chat. press Tab to autocomplete nicknames
<Jucato> like got<Tab> to complete gothicemogeek
<Jucato> (it's a wonder my tab key's text isn't worn out yet...)
<Wrath> Jucato: I was on irc long before i used linux, thats how i figured out about the linux tab completion
<Jucato> heh :)
<kkathman> Jucato:  lol
<gothicemogeek> so it would be sudo dpkg --configure -a <tab>...? xP
<gothicemogeek> or how would it be? -ish frustrated-
<Jucato> sud<tab> dp<tab> --conf<tab> -a
<gothicemogeek> okay.
<Jucato> (not sure about the --conf<tab> part though.. but..)
<Wrath> it just makes it easier to type
<Wrath> hes just telling you how to type the command you just did more easily i think
<gothicemogeek> ahh okay
<gothicemogeek> so then what do I do know since it had an error like this....
<Wrath> try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<gothicemogeek> okay
<gothicemogeek> "parse error in the file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0075' near line 21 package 'strigi-applet': EOF after field name"
<Jucato> hm... sounds like an update package error
<Wrath> yea i was looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-501026.html to get that
<Jucato> might want to try asking in #ubuntu+1 btw. maybe it's a known issue
<gothicemogeek> ive tried. they told me to come here.
<gothicemogeek> -___-;;;
<Jucato> O.o
<Dr_willis> im still not sure how you got updated to hardy...
<Wrath> i'm using the beta and the only thing i cant get to work is the wireless :s
<Dr_willis> with the beta - my wireless FINIALLY started working. :)
<Jucato> Wrath: bcom curse :P
<Wrath> yup, this time its actually a known bug
<Wrath> because there is like 5 different kernel modules for the stupid card
<Dr_willis> Now ya know why i run wires. :)
<Dr_willis> i even got the bathroom wired.
<Wrath> I usually do, but I'm on a college campus with a laptop and need wireless
<Dr_willis> Surf the web while.. shaveing..
<Dr_willis> :)
<gothicemogeek> it said it needed an action option
<Wrath> try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<Wrath> dpkg-reconfigure w/ no spaces there
<Wrath> not dpkg reconfigure
<gothicemogeek> well like I said willis, I saw that a full upgrade was availavle and it some how upgraded to hardy
<gothicemogeek> -goes to try-
<Wrath> sounds like hes getting his exercise running back and forth between computers today
<nanothief> just got this awesome error message with kubuntu: The program 'atp-get' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install apt
<gothicemogeek> now it says dpkg is not installed.
<Dr_willis> sounds like he clicked upgrade. when he should of waited. :)
<nanothief> I loled at that
<Dr_willis> its apt-get
<Dr_willis> not atp-get
<Sir_Corgi> Dr_willis:  You must use Google TiSP, then. lol
<nanothief> oh that was just a irc typo
<Wrath> are you sure you spelled everything right :s
<gothicemogeek> yes.
<gothicemogeek> i triple checked. ill go and do it again if i have to
<nanothief> not that it matters though, it was a qemu installation :P
<Wrath> sudo <space> dpkg-reconfigure <space> dpkg
<Wrath> somethin is really messed up if its saying dpkg isnt there, when you just used it earlier lol
<Dr_willis> Sir_Corgi,  i run my wires in the heating ducts. :)
<rob234> how can I check what version of kubuntu I'm running?
<Odd-rationale> rob234: lsb_release -a
<manuel__> fola
<manuel__> hola
<rob234> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Odd-rationale> rob234: np
<Sir_Corgi> Dr_willis:  That's a lot safer, then.
<manuel__> me podran ayudar cun un problema con el sonido
<gothicemogeek> yes something is really messed up wrath because i typed it in carefully this time and I got the same thing
<Sir_Corgi> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rob234> is there a way to upgrade from 6.06 to more recent versions?
<gothicemogeek> i don't know whats hapenin
<Wrath> anyone else have any ideas :s
<gothicemogeek> will i have to have it reformatted or something?
<hellhound> does anyone know what i might check as to why one of my three kubuntu machines (this one only serving as a samba server) is running a little slow... it seems to sporatically run at normal speed only to revert back to its slower state after a few seconds... I have looked at top but do not see anything unusual
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade | rob234
<ubotu> rob234: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Wrath> try: sudo dpkg --audit
<gothicemogeek> me wrath?
<rob234> Odd-rationale: thanks :)
<Wrath> yea
<gothicemogeek> same parse error wrath
<Wrath> hmm
<Wrath> right now im looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-501026.html , which is a similar problem
<Wrath> I'd say try: sudo dpkg --forget-old-unavail
<Wrath> then: sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<gothicemogeek> okay
<gothicemogeek> -writes down-
<hellhound> can anyone please help me with the speed of other computer?  It is driving me nuts by taking minutes just to browse through directories or move the mouse.   it does running normally every now and then but it only lasts for a few seconds
<rob234> I tried using the upgrade instructions from the site that was liked to me for 6.06 to 6.10. I had to apt-get gksu and update-manager and then it told me my system was up to date. What do I do now?
<gothicemogeek> same perse error
<gothicemogeek> ugh
<gothicemogeek> **parse
<Wrath> yea sounds like your package database is really messed up
<rob234> I'm running kubuntu 6.06
<gothicemogeek> *nods*
<gothicemogeek> might have to have it reformatted then?
<Wrath> im not really sure now
<gothicemogeek> or uninstalled and reinstalled?
<Wrath> yea, or you can try making a post on the forums
<gothicemogeek> okay.
<gothicemogeek> i have a friend who is an IT manager. I think he might be able to help me with it.
<gothicemogeek> hes making me a live cd or sumthin like that that he said I could use to fix it.
<Wrath> yea he probably knows more about this than I do
<gothicemogeek> Im just waiting for him to ship it to me.
<gothicemogeek> *shrugs* like.... over 3 years of IT I think?
<gothicemogeek> and he runs off of linux too.
<gothicemogeek> anyway, I will try him. Thanks for all the help tho!
<Wrath> your welcome
<gothicemogeek> xD and I am trying to get my network system and administration degree in associates xD
<kkathman> cya gothicemogeek :)
<gothicemogeek> **associates degree
<kkathman> oops thought you wer going...sorry :)
<kkathman> heh
<gothicemogeek> I am now. Cya guys!
<kkathman> l8trs
 * kkathman munches on a late night hamburger and fries
<hellhound> is anyone on here that helps troubleshoot?  I am pulling my hair out
<kkathman> hellhound:  what seems to be yer prob?
<hellhound> kkathman: kkathman: one of my three kubuntu machines (this one only serving as a samba server) is running a little slow... it seems to sporatically run at normal speed only to revert back to its slower state after a few seconds... I have looked at top but do not see anything unusual
<kkathman> hellhound:  sorry I should have said - what seems to be THE problem - didnt mean to insinuate YOU have a problem :)
<kkathman> hellhound:  hard to say, but looking a top would be what I'd do too - are you running any big hogs like karamba or graphics ?
<kkathman> hellhound:  have you looked at the swap file space?
<hellhound> kkathman: no problem... I have tried googling, looked at top, looked at vmstat, and did a memcheck but I cannot seem to pin-point it..
<kkathman> hellhound:  is this a standalone or VM ?
<hellhound> kkathman: no special graphics, just barebone kubuntu (no compiz, no xorg changes, and even no OpenOffice as I removed all unnessary programs.. it is just a samba server
<kkathman> hmm no xorg either eh... hmm
<kkathman> when things slow down - I always kinda peek at CPU, then maybe think about looking at log files
<hellhound> kkathman: top show no moer than 1% CPU usage on anything but no more than two itms use cpu usage and mem % stays belwo 1% and only 1-4 show to have any mem usage
<kkathman> hellhound:  ok - so what's the "gauge" you are using on the perceived "slow down"
<hellhound> i have been keeping top up so I can see if i can spot anything as it is running slow... but nothing... it runns slow most of the time with a few seconds of normal speed about every 10 minutes
<kkathman> hellhound:  how are you judging that things are slow?
<hellhound> normal speed for me is when I move my mouse, type something the terminal or click on a menu that it moves, types, or clicks pretty much immediatly (nothing intensive) and when it is slow it takes up to a minute for the mouse to move, about 30 seconds to type a letter and sometimes upto 2 minutes for a menu to click
<kkathman> ohh wow
<kkathman> surely thats very odd
<hellhound> heheh i just saw something (Xorg) use 3% CPU usage (more than normally seen) and the computer was running fast but it stayed the same app[rox usage when it started running slow again but it ran normal for almost a minute
<Wrath> sonds like a runaway server but i have no clue if nothing is showing on top
<kkathman> ahh so it IS using xorg then
<hellhound> oh yes... but i did not change any setting in xorg... i just let the live cd set it up
<kkathman> yeah can't explain why you wouldnt see a CPU pegged at 100% or something
<hellhound> let me see if i can paste top so you can take a look.. give me a sec... i am IRC on another kubuntu desktop that is running normally and has been for almost a year.
<kkathman> Ive had Firefox take over the system at times and typing was slow - but that was readily seen
<kkathman> hellhound:  try using the pastebin to paste
<Wrath> maybe paste the output of: ps aux
<kkathman> good idea
<Wrath> that seems to have pretty much the same details as top, but easier to paste
<kkathman> true
<hellhound> is there a way to select all while top is running in a konsole window?  something like ctrl-a?
<kkathman> another runaway thing is artsd sometimes - but again that's easy to spot on the top
<kkathman> hellhound:  you can highliight and right click and copy
<hellhound> kkathman: yeah that is the problem... by the time i highlight it unselects it because it has refreshed
<Wrath> try copying the output of: ps aux
<kkathman> hellhound:  ps aux wont
<hellhound> ty
<kkathman> hellhound:  you can use http://pastebin.ca probably to paste it
<hellhound> ty still trying to highlight everything...
<hellhound> it is funny.. i just typed this waiting for my mouse to move
<kkathman> yeah mine was rather long too
<Wrath> maybe if you want to put the output of ps aux into a text file you can try: ps aux > temp.txt
<hellhound> it is not that it is long.. it is just that it takes a long time to scroll up and move the mouse
<Wrath> yea
<hellhound> got it copied... now just putting it in pastebin
<hellhound> ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61564
<Wrath> i dont see anything that looks too strange there myself
<unholyskorn> Hello everyone
<hellhound> what might be intersting to note is that top on the slow computer seems to be running at the same speed as top on my working computer.. they both update about once every 2 seconds... but the load average is higher on the slower computer than it is on my working one
<ubuntu> how do i delet things from a cd-live on my xp partition?
<hellhound> working one shows (0.12, 0.03, 0.01) and the slow computer shows (1.19, 1.42, 1.42)
<ubuntu> how do i delet things from a cd-live on my xp partition?
<ubuntu> stdin
<ubuntu> how do i delet things from a cd-live on my xp partition?
<DarkriftX> should be able to mount it
<DarkriftX> then delete
<hellhound> any ideas after looking at my pasted ps aux?
<Alucard_Hellsing> srry to ask again but i need another irc that is less than 2 meg download for xp for someone with dialup
<romunov> how bout http://www.ecossaise.com/ ?
<romunov> or how about http://swik.net/Colloquy
<TeslaTony> Alucard_Hellsing: http://www.xchat.org/windows/
<romunov> no, that's for osx
<Wrath> windows? use mIRC
<Alucard_Hellsing> mirc not free anymore
<hellhound> what do i look for in hdparm to see if dma is set?
<Alucard_Hellsing> and to diff for them to use...they not verry good with comp
<Wrath> yea, then i'd recommend xChat too
<Alucard_Hellsing> is xchat for win
<kkathman> virc is free but I dont think its 2mb
<TeslaTony> Unfortunately it appears the windows version of schat isn't free any more
<Steven> use xchat
<Steven> use linux
<TeslaTony> *xchat
<Steven> linux is the future
<Steven> :)
<Alucard_Hellsing> he cant us linux...its not his comp
<Steven> so use xchat for windows
<TeslaTony> Linux is also not very good for the computer illiterate
<Wrath> seems like all of the windows irc clients arent free anymore :s
<kkathman> virc is
<Alucard_Hellsing> yea he has nimblex but he cant us it right now
<kkathman> and if you get Opera, is has an IRC chat
<Alucard_Hellsing> do they hve opera for xp
<kkathman> yes of course
<Wrath> i cant imagine the opera built-in one being very good
<Alucard_Hellsing> is it within 2 meg
<kkathman> its pretty good - similar to xchat or konversation
<kkathman> well opera isnt 2mb
<Alucard_Hellsing> i like konversation
<Alucard_Hellsing> but it not for xp
<Sir_Corgi> I like konversation, too. :)
<kkathman> I dont think you'll find much anything that will be 2mb
<Wrath> no opera is 4.7
<Wrath> Yea i like conversation
<Alucard_Hellsing> that not bad
<Wrath> well the new version of it
<TeslaTony> Alucard_Hellsing: Why the size limit?
<kkathman> opera?? I think its at 9.something
<Alucard_Hellsing> ill see if he has the time...and the bandwith
<Alucard_Hellsing> he has dialup
<kkathman> although I could be oversizing it
<Wrath> i just looked, its around 5
<kkathman> if he has firefox, you can get an extension for irc its probably small
<Sir_Corgi> I wonder if Mozilla will ever come out with an IRC client.
<Sir_Corgi> Or have they?
<Alucard_Hellsing> he has firfox yes
<kkathman> Alucard_Hellsing:  they have him download the irc plug in
<eagles0513875> i installed hary beta with wubi how do i boot it now
<Wrath> well there is a plugin for firefox
<Wrath> chatzilla
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> thats what I was saying
<kkathman> if he can get connected, the plugin surely isnt 2mb
<Alucard_Hellsing> wat about swik
<kkathman> I dont think he's listening
<Wrath> Alucard_Hellsing: check out https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16
<Alucard_Hellsing> k
<kkathman> success!
<eagles0513875> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Alucard_Hellsing> ill see about it
<Alucard_Hellsing> it is 1meg
<Alucard_Hellsing> 720 kila to be exact
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with wubi
<hellhound> how can i tell if my harddrive has dma set to on using hdparm?
<Dr_willis> hdparm /dev/hd#
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis have u played round with wubi
<Dr_willis> I wouldent touch wubi if you paid me.
<Dr_willis> :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis y not
<Sir_Corgi> Wubi.... yuck.
<Dr_willis> I dont see much need for it. and from the # of people i see with problems with it.. i dint want to messwith it.
<hellhound> Dr_willis: it only displays readonly = 0 (off)     readhead =256 (on)      geometry = 11652/255/63, sectors = 1240027136, start = 0
<noodles12> is htere a way to read my old tomboy notes in kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis thing is im fraid to install kubuntu on here cuz gutsy was giving me a pnp bios bug and hardy alpha 5 would hang after install on loading hardwear devices
<Sir_Corgi> Can't you just install Tomboy?
<Dr_willis> sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<Dr_willis> using_dma     =  1 (on)
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  i wouls suggest using vmware or virtualbox then to get a Linux inside windows thing.  Or try wubi. and good luck with wubi.
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis vmware is another issue on vista
<Dr_willis> i have no issues with vmware on vista here.
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis wtf u serious
<hellhound> Dr_willis: yes i typed sudo hdparm /dev/sdc but nothing about dma displayed... now it is actually 3 physical hard drives combined through RAID 5
<Dr_willis> I use vmware under vista all the time to test live cds and ive installed several linux disrtos with it.
<Dr_willis> hellhound,  hdparm is not for sd devices...
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis this is an oem install from hp and i have issues with it like it not loading my desktop so i have to end task to the explorer process and then restart the process
<hellhound> Dr_willis: ahhhh no wonder... I thought dma may need to be set which might be what is causing my slow computer
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis i should be getting a non oem version of vista 64bit
<eagles0513875> in few weeks
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  why bother. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis this oem install has alot of junk added to it by hp
<Hamra> i wouldnt advise vista 64 bit
<eagles0513875> Hamra y not
<Hamra> i wouldnt advise vista at all :P
<Alucard_Hellsing> i woulnt advise vista
<corporeal> anyone know if something changed in 8.04 so far that would make USB reallllllllyyyy slow?
<eagles0513875> guys i know
<Alucard_Hellsing> wait for windows 7
<corporeal> its taken more than 5 minutes to copy 100MB
<Hamra> there is a lot of issues with 64 bit drivers not being signed and stuff
<eagles0513875> windows 7?????
<Alucard_Hellsing> yea reaserch it
<eagles0513875> Hamra hp has drivers for it
<kkathman> lol windows 7
<corporeal> windows 7 will rock for windows :-p
<Alucard_Hellsing> it comes out in late 09
<eagles0513875> if i had a choice i would be on kubuntu right now but i have been having so many issues getting it to work
<kkathman> as much as vista Im sure
<Dr_willis> do you really trust HP to provide drivers that are not going to be crashprone after your other experinece with them? :)
<Alucard_Hellsing> they started it because they dont want to fix vista
<kkathman> vista was never meant to be long term
<Alucard_Hellsing> im on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> Alucard_Hellsing i would be as well if i wasnt having one hella time getting it installed on this machine
<Alucard_Hellsing> nope is was to make a quick billion to pay for windows 7
<Alucard_Hellsing> wat machine
<Alucard_Hellsing> brand modle year
<Alucard_Hellsing> hardware
<Alucard_Hellsing> or chopshop
<Sir_Corgi> I have my fingers crossed that Windows 7 will be the new XP.
<kkathman> windows 7 will the the wave that majorly starts the web applications, or pay as you go applications
<kkathman> you wont buy word anymore - you'll basically rent it
<Dr_willis> kkathman,  that seesm to be about how it is now. :)
<eagles0513875> Alucard_Hellsing ought this hp tx1308nr tablet with turion x2 1.9ghz processor in december the problem is this in gutsy i woudl have a pnp bios bug and it wouldnt load x at all
<kkathman> well not really  you actually can go to a store and buy it now
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  have you tried hardy on it yet?
<Alucard_Hellsing> i just dont want vista....and 7 better be able to play that dumb vista only software
<Alucard_Hellsing> 1.9 ghz....kinda slow
<eagles0513875> Alucard_Hellsing on hardy alpha 5 after installation it would hang after installation on loading hardware devices
<Dr_willis> vista only games? Heh.. allthose i recall have been cracked allreayd.
<eagles0513875> Alucard_Hellsing this is 2nd best processor in its class hd chipset hd audio and i can render hd video
<kkathman> by the time Windows  7 come around, I wonder where the Mac will have taken computing so that Microsoft will again be  2 years behind when they launch
<Alucard_Hellsing> idcare it shoule at least be 2.5ghz
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Alucard_Hellsing this processor is smokin lol
<Jucato> um... you guys would be the perfect candidates to populate and enliven #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Alucard_Hellsing> most good games won't play on 1.9
<eagles0513875> lol
<Alucard_Hellsing> lol
<eagles0513875> im going to try hardy beta once i have all my data backed up to my xternal drive
<kkathman> Jucato:  is there that much technical questions being asked?
<Alucard_Hellsing> im there too
<Jucato> kkathman: doesn't really matter if there are or aren't :)
<Hamra> how about advertising for linux at least once in this channel? :P
<kkathman> bah rules :(
<eagles0513875> Jucato u know much about wubi
<Jucato> kkathman: can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em eh? :)
<Jucato> eagles0513875: er.. I'd rather now know :)
<Alucard_Hellsing> hey i love linux...we were discussing how much vist sucks
<Jucato> Alucard_Hellsing: great topic. wrong place :)
<Hamra> and trust me, windows 7 won't be any better
<kkathman> well in ubuntu I can understand it, but the "buntus" are the ONLY channel I know that makes a huge thing about it - but hey so be it...I'm in k-o
<Alucard_Hellsing> besides the is a linux chan, what more add do u need
<Jucato> kkathman: *shrug* I don't make the rules :)
<eagles0513875> Jucato all i wanna know is how to boot to a wubi install
<kkathman> Jucato:  but yer still off topic :)
<Jucato> eagles0513875: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Dr_willis> wubi installs its own bootloder thing on windows I thought
<Jucato> http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<Dr_willis> I imagien theres going to be a need for a #ubuntu-wubi channel soon.
<eagles0513875> Jucatois there a wubi channel
<Jucato> that's kinda being debated on.. or something....
<Jucato> eagles0513875: well theoretically, any official support channel will be a wubi channel...
<Jucato> since it's officially supported in Hardy
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles some more about wubi's inclusion
<Dr_willis> but good luck finding anyone thats actually using it. :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ty im out guys
<TheOverlord> hello there
<TheOverlord> I'm having some problems with my wireless card, could someone help me?
<Dr_willis> depends on the problem, and the card.
<Dr_willis> i proberly cant be much help.
<TheOverlord> it's an Atheros
<TheOverlord> comes with Aspire 3100
<Hamra> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheOverlord> thanks, I'll take a look
<alexa> #kubuntu_DE
<alexa> wie komme ich ins den deutschen Kubuntu iry
<alexa> irc
<Jucato> !de | alexa
<ubotu> alexa: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Hamra> what is wubi?
<Jucato> !wubi | Hamra
<ubotu> Hamra: wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<TeslaTony> I've been seeing an inordinate amount of processor and network activity. Can that be caused by an idle mediaserver, or is it something else?
<Linux_Galore> just learnt never use an external NTFS drive with an eternal Etx3 drive on the same USB hub, when Kubuntu (7.10) mounts the NTFS drive it proceeds to destroy your Ext3 drive
<DarkriftX> mine doesnt do that Linux_Galore
<DarkriftX> oh, ext3... mines 2
<Dr_willis> never noticed the problem either.
<Linux_Galore> well we then tried to mount the NTFS drive on a standalone Kubuntu machine and the keyboard stopped working but worked in a terminal
<Dr_willis> i wonder if its not a usb hardware issue.
<Linux_Galore> well the drive is USB
<CapitalT> Hi, when I bring the open dialog twice in VLC by the same method (ie. file->quick open or file->open) it crashes. Anybody with the same problem here?
<DarkriftX> might be
<Linux_Galore> so it looks like there is a nasty NTFS->USB bug in 7.10
<DarkriftX> i have usb ntfs/fat/ext2 that ive used all at once
<DarkriftX> i dont think thats it iether
<DarkriftX> im using 7.10
<Linux_Galore> DarkriftX: on two machines ?
<DarkriftX> and i have ntfs partitions mounted
<DarkriftX> the usb ntfs was my "backup/storage" drive for vista before i deleted it
<Linux_Galore> DarkriftX: was it on USB external
<DarkriftX> yes
<Linux_Galore> DarkriftX: well we tried two machines and the module when loaded stuffed things up
<DarkriftX> odd
<DarkriftX> prob the device
<Linux_Galore> DarkriftX: drive works fine on a windows machine
<DarkriftX> lol of course it does
<DarkriftX> windows doesnt fix errors, it works around them
<Linux_Galore> actually drive works fine on three windows machines we have used the drive on
<Linux_Galore> DarkriftX: yes but Linux should not self destruct an ext3 USB drive
<DarkriftX> i have cf/sd cards that are soo trashed linux cant even fix them, but windows will read them (data gets corrupted all the time on them, but windows doesnt care)
<DarkriftX> i see your point, but i still think its something else
<Linux_Galore> DarkriftX: two weeks of backups lost
<DarkriftX> ive even copied from the nfts tothe ext2 and vice versa
<DarkriftX> ouch
<Hamra> i used to have 512 m flash drive formatted as NTFS, it never worked on feisty, i had to format it to fat
<DarkriftX> did you try upgrading your ntfs3g?
<digin4> what's kubuntu remix
<DarkriftX> mine worked out of the box, so that shouldnt matter
<Linux_Galore> Im just warning anyone, if you have a Ext3 USB backup drive and attach an NTFS USB drive be prepared for file corruption
<DarkriftX> also, keep in mind, my ext is ext2, so maybe thats the problem
<Linux_Galore> DarkriftX: I have been using the ext3 drive for a year with no issues until today
<DarkriftX> i mean the combo
<DarkriftX> i have ntfs + ext2 and you ahve ntfs + ext3
<DarkriftX> so we dont have the exact same setup
<DarkriftX> which could be why i dont have a problem
<Linux_Galore> DarkriftX: we even tried copying from the drive through the hub and it would dismount and corrupt any USB drive attached to the same hub as the NTFS drive
<Linux_Galore> and=any
<teknohell> ok this install has given me the biggest headache of all time
<Linux_Galore> fat32->Ext3 no problems
<Linux_Galore> etx3->ext3 no problems
<DarkriftX> how about ntfs/ext2? can you use that combo?
<Linux_Galore> NTFS->ext3 nightmare
<teknohell> so hooows everyone doing
<DarkriftX> dont you just lose journaling?
<Linux_Galore> DarkriftX: ext2 and 3 are the same thing
<jussio1> teknohell: this is the support channel, if you just want to chat, join #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Linux_Galore> well the drive has left the premisses now
<DarkriftX> well, good luck to you
<DarkriftX> i sure hope this channel doesnt start getting tight about "off topic" comments liek some others are
<teknohell> it does dark
<teknohell> I do have a question about mounting hard drives
<DarkriftX> im no expert, but im able to help once in a while and ive stopped trying to help in certain channels because of that
<DarkriftX> if you arent being paid to help, you dont want to be treated liek a paid employee
<teknohell> ok my background is I havent used linux since 1998 and I cannot or the life of me remember how to mount a windows formatted drive just to see and transfer data from it without corrupting it
<jussi01> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Hamra> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<teknohell> done dat at it tells me hal-storage-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<teknohell> im using the KDE version
<jussi01> teknohell: wait a moment, Ive seen this before
<jussi01> IIRC you need to add something to fstab
<teknohell> and will it have anyproblems since its a sata 1TB drive
<DarkriftX> teknohell, what is your ntfs drive called? /dev/????
<DarkriftX> wouldnt think so
<DarkriftX> teknohell??
<jussi01> teknohell: would you mind pastebinning your fstab for me?
<teknohell> sda1
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DarkriftX> ok
<DarkriftX> make a directory for it (example /ntfs)
<DarkriftX> then 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /ntfs' should mount it (newer kubuntu has ntfs3g which gives read/write support)
<DarkriftX> if you want it to always auto mount, you can add it to fstab like jussio1 is talking about
<teknohell> im an idiot
<DarkriftX> wait
<jussi01> welcome to the club :)
<teknohell> I  never looked at permissions and I was in as admin
<DarkriftX> sda1? is that your / ?
<teknohell> wasnt
<DarkriftX> you dont want to be "in as admin"
<jussi01> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DarkriftX> just use sudo
<DarkriftX> good luck and good night eveyrone
<teknohell> yay I have my music and movies now
<teknohell> thanks dark
<DarkriftX> i take it that worked
<teknohell> actually once I went into admin mode I was able to see that it wasnt enabled
<DarkriftX> movies = code word for pr0n
<DarkriftX> and with that, i dissapear
<Hamra> even though i mount my ntfs partitions with read write access, i cant put any file on them, always the same error, read-only mount!
<jussi01> Hamra: did you use ntfs-3g ?
<teknohell> actually the MPAA could lock me up forever if I lost my dvd binder
<DarkriftX> Hamra, make sure yo have ntfs3g installed with write enabled
<DarkriftX> thats what ive always used and works perfectly
 * DarkriftX tries to leave again
<teknohell> I have only 2 p0rn
<jpatrick> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Hamra> i'll check it out, i just used the disks & filesystems thing in system settings, just a min
<sfc__> Anyone have an idea how to fix my openoffice window? It worked fine before, but for the last few weeks every time I launch openoffice, it takes up the whole screen (covering the kicker panel and everything). Resize/move doesn't seem to work at all.
<sfc__> (kde 3.5.8/kubuntu 7.10/openoffice 2.3)
<jussi01> sfc__: running compiz i assume?
<Hamra> i have ntfs-3g installed, and in the mount options i have "writable" checked
<sfc__> jussi01: Indeed.
<jussi01> sfc__: iirc, go to compiz settings, and change the back end to flat file
<sfc__> jussi01: Can that be changed in the CompizCOnfig Settings Manager? (trying to find it in the list there)
<jussi01> sfc__: yes
<sfc__> Oh, I see it. Under a seperate section.
<jussi01> :)
<Sir_Corgi> If I may, I believe another fix is to go to "Workarounds" and deselect "Legacy Fullscreen Support"
<jussi01> sfc__: see what Sir_Corgi said also
<sfc__> Oh, hey... there's my window/decorations around openoffice again. Sweet. Now I can't use my shortcuts to switch desktops, but I'll see if disabling legacy fullscreen support instead fixes that.
<jussi01> !yay | sfc__
<ubotu> sfc__: Glad you made it! :-)
<Sir_Corgi> OMG That was lazy.
<Sir_Corgi> Shame.
 * Sir_Corgi wags finger.
<sfc__> Okay, just in case anyone asks at another point - switching to flat file back-end disabled my shortcut keys for switching desktops. But using "disable legacy fullscreen support" instead allowed them to work. :)
<sfc__> jussi01 ++
<sfc__> sir_corgi ++
<sfc__> I totally should have asked about this problem two months ago :)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> sfc__: as an addidtional resource, you may want to drop into #compiz-fusion sometime
<sfc__> Instead, I've been using it in its own desktop -- but then it was hard to open menus/dialogues within oo.
<sfc__> jussi01: I definitely will. Thanks.
<Hamra> is there any trouble when upgrading with compiz installed? or is it better to install it after upgrade? or maybe you advice not to install it in the first place?
<jussi01> Hamra: there _shouldnt_ be. just remember to disable any 3rd party repos you have
<Hamra> where is the file that contain the repositories?
<jussi01> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hamra> thnx
<jussi01> :)
<Linux_Galore> Im surprised *ubuntu doesnt offer an easy way to sandbox firefox ie have firefox run as a different user ie user=firefox  thus restricting the browsers ability to exploit the default user space
<Linux_Galore> call is safefox
<Linux_Galore> it*
<ogzy> hi, i was trying squidgurat at 7.10, squidguard -C all never ends, what can be the reason, i tried -d didnt see any debug info still, does it really take so much time?
<Linux_Galore> for an experienced use sandboxing firefox is pretty easy but Im thinking of newbies
<Linux_Galore> user*
<Linux_Galore> having to type a password to run the sandboxed version of firefox can be a bit annoying
<CapitalT> Hi, I have a problem with VLC. It crashes when I bring up the open dialog twice. Any ideas?
<Linux_Galore> CapitalT: playing the same video ?
<CapitalT> not playing videos, just bringing up the open dialog
<Linux_Galore> CapitalT: dont know, Ive always found VLC to be a bit crappy in Linux
<Boohbah> how do i start kde 4?
<Linux_Galore> fonts for subs always seem to look like crap in VLC
<jpatrick> Boohbah: choose it from KDM at the session menu
<Boohbah> jpatrick: my kdm is bork
<jpatrick> Boohbah: well, that would make life difficult..
<CapitalT> can anyone try bringing up the open dialog in vlc twice to see if it's reproduceable?
<Hamra> do the firefox settings in windows and those in linux differ? can i copy my settings folder from windows, and paste it wherever the settings are here on linux
<sonoftheclayr> Hamra: You should be able to. If it doesn't work just delete it and try again. Nothing to lose
<Hamra> ok :)
<jussi01> CapitalT: it doesnt do it here
<CapitalT> I'll reinstall it and wxwidgets and see what happens
<CapitalT> btw, why is there three versions of wxwidgets?
<CapitalT> still the same :(
<eagles0513875> i think im goign to try the beta
<eagles0513875> im backingup my data to my external drive. seems like the bug i was having is gone
<eagles0513875> j/w whats the point of wubi if nobody knows how to use it and 2ndly if it has bugs y release it y not wait till the bugs r sorted out
<JoshOvki> It takes a while for prorams such as wubi to get known, as most of us already had kubuntu / ubuntu installed before it was released we have never had to use it[
<michael__> Hello! I have a problem. the directories of / are displayed on the Desktop: http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2021/bildschirmphoto1dt3.png
<eagles0513875> michael__ did u create a short cut to ur root directory on the desktop by mistake
<michael__> not as far as i know
<michael__> but maybe :D
<eagles0513875> michael__ if thats the case then there is nothing to wry bout
<eagles0513875> if u copied it though and its not a short cut i dont recommend removing it because u will mess up ur install
<michael__> the directories there are owned by root. I think KDE only displays the "/" on the screen...
<michael__> i think, if i gonna delete the directories, it will crash my ssytem.But its annoying, when they are diplayed on the desktop
<Jucato> michael__: what does "ls -l ~/Desktop/" output?
<michael__> michael@desktop:~$ ls -l ~/Desktop/
<michael__> insgesamt 15824
<michael__> -rw-r--r-- 1 michael michael     3882 2008-03-30 09:48 file.pdf
<michael__> -rw-r--r-- 1 michael michael     2509 2008-03-25 15:46 firefox.desktop
<michael__> -rw-r--r-- 1 michael michael 15481312 2008-03-30 10:35 skype-debian_2.0.0.68-1_i386.deb
<michael__> -rw-r--r-- 1 michael michael   685572 2008-03-30 10:31 VideoCAM_Look_312P.zip
<michael__> michael@desktop:~$
<michael__> thats right
<michael__> these files are really on my desktop
<jussi01> !paste | michael__
<ubotu> michael__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> !pastbin | michael__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> michael__: next time use a pastebin please
<michael__> okay
<eagles0513875> hey jussi01
<Jucato> michael__: ok I need you to check something. press Alt+F2 and run "kcontrol" then go to System Administration -> Paths. check what is in the Desktop path
 * Jucato doesn't know where Paths is in System Settings..
<Jucato> still with us michael__?
<michael__> yes
<Jucato> did you check already?
<michael__> oh i havent seen you message
<michael__> one moment
<michael__> the desktop path is normal... "/home/michael/Desktop"
<eagles0513875> Jucato does that mean its a copy of his root directory
<Jucato> eagles0513875: but based on his ls of ~/Desktop, there isn't any symlink there...
<eagles0513875> Jucato how could his root directory have ended up on the desktop
<Jucato> eagles0513875: that's what I'm trying to find out :)
<eagles0513875> Jucato u got me curious as well
<jpatrick> he mounted it at the wrong place?
<eagles0513875> michael__ did u do a custom set of partitions or did u have the live cd do it for u automatically
<michael__> i installed the alternate cd, configrued everything, some reboots, and suddenly i got this problem
<eagles0513875> michael__ the beta of hardy
<michael__> no, gusty
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> the only thing that i could think  could he have hard linked it instead of sym link
<michael__> that means?
<eagles0513875> michael__ its another type of link
<michael__> how could i change it?
<Jucato> eagles0513875: if it were a link it would still show up in ls right?
<eagles0513875> only sym link i believe
<eagles0513875> i know symlinks do not sure bout the hard links
<eagles0513875> let me look something up really fast
<eagles0513875> i cant find what im looking for
<michael__> :(
<eagles0513875> let me go get my linux lpi notes binder
<michael__> no problem
<eagles0513875> im back
<michael__> good
<eagles0513875> michale look in the partition where u have ur install
<eagles0513875> and see if u have a / directory in there
<michael__> If i enter "/" in the adressbar i see my root directories
<eagles0513875> is there another root directory in there
<eagles0513875> sup doc
<eagles0513875> cmicallef random question u from malta
<cmicallef> ya
<rahmi> hi everybody
<cmicallef> name gave it away eh?
<michael__> Another root direcotory?
<rahmi> do yuo know kubuntu
<michael__> In which way?
<eagles0513875> cmicallef ya
<cmicallef> take it your maltese :)
<rahmi> webcam driver indstilizasion?
<eagles0513875> cmicallef u a registered nick
<eagles0513875> michael__ u ever setup a virtual machine before or do u have another machine u can try the install in
<eagles0513875> !nick | cmicallef
<ubotu> cmicallef: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<cmicallef> nope
<eagles0513875> cmicallef register its worth it
<cmicallef> okayyyyyyyyy
<cmicallef> will do now
<eagles0513875> k
<michael__> eagles051387: Actually, the install worked, didn't it? After some reboots i got the problem.
<eagles0513875> let me check fsck commands give me a min michael__
<michael__> okay
<cmicallef> done
<cmicallef> :)
<eagles0513875> cmicallef now type in /msg nickserv password to sign in
<eagles0513875> Jucato u know the command to have kubuntu run fsck during bootup
<Jucato> um nope..
<jpatrick> cmicallef: see: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup for the freenode way of setuping up your nick
<eagles0513875> im goign to have to keep searching on google give me a couple min michael__
<cmicallef> identified :)
<michael__> no problem
<cmicallef> thanks eagle
<Dr_willis> You create a file called /forcefsck i think to force a fsck
<michael__> i didnt know how to express the problem by google... :-/
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis ?
<eagles0513875> cmicallef no prob
<Dr_willis> If the file "/forcefsck" exists a file system consistency check
<Dr_willis> (fsck) will be forced at the next boot up.
<Dr_willis> sudo touch /forcefsck
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis so sudo -F shutdown -r now
<eagles0513875> and that will force the fsck check
<eagles0513875> cmicallef did u get my pm
<Dr_willis> That also just makes that file then does a reboot.
<cmicallef> ya eagle
<Dr_willis> of coruse if the filesystem is very very very badly messed up  - it may not be able to do the making of the file
<eagles0513875> so there is no simple command to just have it run fsck during boot to where u dont have to create the file
<Dr_willis> never noticed.. never worried :)  the scripts check the filesystem to see if its good..  i GUESS you could purposly flag the journel as being bad.. but theres other filesystems out besides just ext3
<Dr_willis> so what works for ext3. may not work for ext2, or other filesystems
<eagles0513875> michael__ what file system u running
<michael__> ext3
<eagles0513875> michael__ try this command man fsck and see what command options u get with it and could u past bin them to me plz
<Dr_willis> what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<Dr_willis> if you have a aparently good filesystem and want the system to auto-fsck it. use the touch command above.
<michael__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61588/
<monkeylice> for geeks with those shitty old routers
<monkeylice> [03:01:24] <BuM> I dont trust being in the same channel as you
<monkeylice> [03:01:26] * BuM has quit IRC (Quit: )
<eagles0513875> hmmmm
<Dr_willis> Like being in the same channel matters?
<Dr_willis> showfsck - show the number of reboots before next forced fsck
<michael__> Is this a good "hmmm"? :D
<Dr_willis> Hmm....
<eagles0513875> michael__ run the command Dr_willis gave showfsck
<Dr_willis> i had to install it. :) heh
<Dr_willis> 11/24 mount(s) until fsck for /dev/sdb2
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis what if u wanna force an fsck at next reboot how would one do that
<michael__> 10/24 mount(s) until fsck for /dev/disk/by-uuid/8b4049de-a0a6-48a1-8a5a-110e08301b55
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  sudo touch .... whatever...
<Dr_willis> like given above
<eagles0513875> i used to use a sudo -F or f to force at next reboot
<michael__> should i do this?
<eagles0513875> michael__ try the touch command that was given above
<michael__> okay, and then reboot?
<eagles0513875> michael__ ya
<Dr_willis> why are we doing this at all is what i wonder...
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis im not sure if this is an issue like windows but sometimes running a checkdisk in winblows fixes certain problems im wondering if this is the same issue
<michael__> okay, then till in a few minutes
<Dr_willis> in the time we have been talking about it... :) i could of fsck'd the disks 4 times...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i dont expect it to fix anything..unless theres some disk curruption. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis im thinking thats whathe has some mild disk corruption
<Dr_willis> i had a hd that was so messed up. when it fsck'd EVERYTHING got moved to /lost+found
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> made the system rather unbootable
<eagles0513875> lofl
<eagles0513875> were u able to recover the data
<Dr_willis> It was just a test box. so i reinstalld the latest ubuntu beta. :)
<eagles0513875> kool
<eagles0513875> 32 or 64
<eagles0513875> im goignt o put 64bit hardy beta
<michael__> Hey, guys, thank you =) Everything is normal again =)
<eagles0513875> michael__ lol good to hear
<Dr_willis> i got no need for 64bitness
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis lol that fixed it
<eagles0513875> michael__ u had some minor corruption on teh disk so when ever things start becoming weird run that touch command again
<Dr_willis> if the filesystem was currupted - it should allready detect it and do it anyway
<michael__> okay
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis me neither but if u can eek out the lil bit extra performance y not take it
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  because of other problem areas
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis what other kinda problems r there with 64bit
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  lets see.. powersaving, java, flash, drivers, others.. (some are not muchof a problem any more)
<eagles0513875> since i went 64 on feisty havent had any issues
<Dr_willis> you are one of the few then.
<Dr_willis> :)
<michael__> Well, everything works fine. Till my next problem ;) So long :) Thanks, again!
<eagles0513875> michael__ no prob
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis only problems i have had have been on my new laptop
<eagles0513875> vista is s***
<eagles0513875> calling all problems we r here to help get rid of u
<eagles0513875> im dying to get kubuntu installed on here
<kblin> hi folks
<eagles0513875> hey
<freakydoll> wie komm iich in den deutschen chat
<IppatsuMan> !de | freakydoll
<eagles0513875> !gm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> freakydoll: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<freakydoll> !de | freakydoll
<nicole> Window live messenger
<Hamra> is there like an open source nvidia driver or something?
<eagles0513875> Hamra ya in the repos
<eldaria> I think I found a bug in Hardy, Beta, a rather severe one, but I'm not sure how to trace it for a bug report.
<Jucato> eldaria: #ubuntu+1 please
<eldaria> ok, thanks
<Hamra> is there a package for firefox 3 beta in the repos? if yes, what is the name of the package?
<eagles0513875> Hamra do apt-cache search firfox in konsole it will bring up all firefox pkgs u can also use it to search for anythign ur looking for
<Hamra> ok, thnx
<Jucato> I think it's available in Hardy, so you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<swatto> on that note about firefox - how do i update to the latest version
<Jucato> Hamra: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<Jucato> swatto: if you installed firefox from Ubuntu's repositories, you'll have to wait for them to release an update. You update it normally like any other package
<swatto> ah ok, cheers Jucato
<LimCore> how to use apport?
<ricardo_> hi
<Hamra> im installing wine from source code, and i have been seeing ununderstandable stuff for like 20 minutes, is it normal for the install to take a long time?
<ioan> well i never installed wine from source Hamra so it took me only few minutes
<Jucato> Hamra: you're not just installing Hamra. you're compiling first... that would take longer than a simple install (from a package)
<ioan> but compiling stuff takes time
<Hamra> i guess it's nearing end, it asked for my root password now
<Hamra> yup! done!
<ioan> any opinion about Hardy kde4 ?i'm stucked with it so i'll go back to kde3
<Jucato> ioan: stucked with it?
<ioan> for a while Jucato but i simply can't make it work as i wish
<Jucato> you can get help with KDE 4 in #kubuntu-kde4
<ioan> i knw i'm on that channel too
<ioan> gosh -my english is too ambiguous today
<_myrtille_> Hello there :)
<_myrtille_> I'm getting an error message from ssh and I'm wondering who to blame: myself or the other end :)
<_myrtille_> The message is: X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<emilsedgh> _myrtille_: sorry, what are you trying to do? open a window from the other side?
<_myrtille_> plus some technical lines (if you need those i'll paste them=
<_myrtille_> oh, sorry. :s emilsedgh: yes... i joined with ssh -X name@... and tried to open a gui-application
<emilsedgh> hm, dunno then, i thought you are trying to do it without -X...you added it yourself, i dunno
<_myrtille_> ok :)
<ramzay> ru
<eagles0513875> !ru | ramzay
<ubotu> ramzay: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_myrtille_> emilsedgh: I just tried to execute konqueror, which worked fine... so I suppose this means, that this is not an ssh-problem :/
<emilsedgh> _myrtille_: maybe, i have no idea
<_myrtille_> ok, different question then. :D Somebody knows some opensource application, that is comparable to mathematica :D
<eldaria> _myrtille_: Don't know that specific application, but I found this page http://www.osalt.com/ some time ago, and they do have a nice list of applications
<sami> help
<_myrtille_> eldaria: thx, i'll have a look :)
<nick__> hey guy
<nick__> i got alway a nsviwer error when i surf in the ethernet :(
<eldaria> nick__: Sound like the Flashplugin bug in Konqueror.
<nick__> eldaria:  ok how i fix that ?
<nblracer> what is the channel for kubuntu withe kde 4, or hardy kubiuntu?
<Jucato> nblracer: #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4, both Gutsy and Hardy
<eldaria> nick__: well they did not release a fix for Gutsy, there is a fix for Hardy though.
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 for general Hardy
<nblracer> thanks
<nick__> eldaria:  ok so :S
<eldaria> nick__: It workes in Firefox, but yes, I know it is not the same.
<nick__> eldaria:  your right :)
<eldaria> nick__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689139
<eldaria> nick__: there is a link to the old version of Flash.
<kiennd> hi all
<kiennd> Have any one in Sweden
<kiennd> I want to know the Linux community in Sweden
<kiennd> I'm going to go to Sweden this year
<kiennd> :)
<nblracer> hmm can i post my guestion in here, since the kde kubuntu channel is dead
<eldaria> kiennd: http://ubuntulinux.se/
<nblracer> kde4*
<nick__> eldaria:  ok i going to use firefox then
<kiennd> Ok, thanks eldaria
<ramzay> ru
<Jucato> !ru | ramzay
<ubotu> ramzay: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jucato> nblracer: no assurance that you'll get more help here about KDE 4. that's really the channel for KDE 4 users
<kiennd> Hi eldaria, do you know any krc channels for Linux users in Sweden ?
<Jucato> !se | kiennd
<ubotu> kiennd: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<LilSarge> quick question...is there a way to change single clicks to dbl clicks?  Im use to dbl clicks so most of the time i open multiple icons
<kiennd> Ok, thanks jucato and ubotu, good day for you :)
<Jucato> LilSarge: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<nblracer>  The error im getting is /usr/lib/kde4/etc/kdm/kdmrc is not found
<nblracer> i dont know how to fix it
<nblracer> or how i brock it
<nblracer> last night i just reinstalled samba, and rebooted to find that i had no gui
<nick__> eldaria:  firefox have de same problem
<nick__> anyway i go to sleep thanks
<LilSarge> thx, and what is Pointer Acceleration? is that the speed of cursor
<eldaria> LilSarge: Nope, that is how fast it will accelerate, basically if you drag it fast it will move faster and faster.
<ubuntu> i am having a problem with the install both when choosign to load the desktop and choosing the 2nd option to to install without a desktop loading
<ubuntu> nm i retract my problem
<LilSarge> Ok and is there a way to make a faster cursor?
<eldaria> LilSarge: Yes, use the Acceleration., the higer, the faster
<LilSarge> pointer acceleration?
<eldaria> LilSarge: in the mouse settings, push help, there it is explained pretty well. Basically Acceleration is how fast it moves compared to your movement, and the Threshold is how long before it will start accelerating.
<LilSarge> k thx
<nblracer> Where else can i get some good help, since i cant find a solution on the internet
<nosrednaekim> nblracer: search the forums
<nblracer> i already did
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim
<DiViN3> i need help
<DiViN3> can someone help me plz
<nosrednaekim> ask!
<DiViN3> my wireless detects my access point but doesnt connect
<DiViN3> how do i get it working
<BluesKaj> !wireless | DiViN3
<ubotu> DiViN3: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DiViN3> BluesKaj : i tried but its not working
<DiViN3> hello can anyone assist me in getting m wireless work plz
<DiViN3> or is there a way to connect to internet using my win box with a ethernet cable
<nosrednaekim> DiViN3: are using anyencryption on your wireless router?
<DiViN3> nosrednaekim : nope
<DiViN3> nosrednaekim : its a non encrypted access point
<DiViN3> nosrednaekim : i tried using many wifi device but all the same problem
<nosrednaekim> DiViN3: alright, lets try doing this fom the command line, first run "iwconfig" to find th name of your wireless device, whould be "wlan0 or ath0"
<nosrednaekim> then run "sudo iwconfig devicename ESSID theessidofyourAP
<nosrednaekim> then run "sudo dhclient devicename
<DiViN3> nosrednaekim ; its stating that i m not in the sudoers file - wat do i do now
<nosrednaekim> DiViN3: ah... use the first user you created on the computer, who is the computer "admin"
<DiViN3> its me
<DiViN3> i m the admin
<DiViN3> theres only one user
<nosrednaekim> we can bother with adding this user to sudoers la.... what? you are the first user created?
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh
<DiViN3> nosrednaekim : Ok i have restarted n log in to the 1st user already
<DiViN3> nosrednaekim : i m totally new to kubuntu so plz bear with me thanks
<nosrednaekim> try running that first command again
<DiViN3> ok gimme a min
<nosrednaekim> I have to go.....
<DiViN3> haizzz
<DiViN3> is there anyone else who can help me plzzzzzzzzzz
<IppatsuMan> !anyone | DiViN3
<ubotu> DiViN3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DiViN3> IppatsuMan : Can U HelpMe Out PLz
<IppatsuMan> DiViN3: I don't know, unless you stop asking if you can ask a question and ask your real question ;)
<Sir_Corgi> DiViN3: Ask the question you want answered.
<DiViN3> i cant connect to the internet using my linksys wifi adapter
<DiViN3> its detects the access point but cant connect - wat should i do
<DiViN3> ??????/
<DiViN3> i cant connect to the internet using my linksys wifi adapter
<jussi01> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jussi01> DiViN3: Im pretty sure there is a guide there
<jussi01> DiViN3: which model is it?
<DiViN3> linkys WUSB54v4
<DiViN3> linkys WUSB54G v4
<jussi01> DiViN3: yes, that is on the list on that page, go read the tutorial
<DiViN3> i hv tried wat was in the page but cant use
<DiViN3> hello
<DiViN3> i need help
<DiViN3> plz try to help me thanks
<DiViN3> i need help in using my wifi to connect to internet
<jpatrick> !wifi | DiViN3
<ubotu> DiViN3: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DiViN3> jpatrick : I tried the method from there but its not working
<ingrid> 2/ xorg use 100% of the proc and i have to kill it (especialy with movies or flash videos)
<ingrid> hi, i wanna some help i have two main problems (kubuntu hardy) 1/ my spdif only works with ac3 or dts contrary at begining for all sounds
<mefisto__> does anybody know if the audio cd ripping feature in kde has a name? (the way it makes virtual folders MP3, Ogg Vorbis, etc)
<emilsedgh> mefisto__: you mean the audiocd:/ ? thats a kio slave
<mefisto__> emilsedgh: if you put in an audio cd, then navigate to it with konqeror or dolphin, it will dispay a bunch of folders, first the actual CD audio files on the disk, then various other folders with each track inside, so ripping is done by just copying those "virtual" files and kde creates it as it is "copying"
<emilsedgh> you could go there by typing audiocd:// in address bar, mefisto__
<emilsedgh> you could use another applications, like KAudioCreator for ripping too
<mefisto__> sure, just wondering what to call this feature when I tell my windows-user friends about it
<terrysco> hi
<icewaterman> hi, can i use 32-bit java in a 64bit firefox with nsplugin-wrapper?
<co0lingFir3> hi folks! how can i adjust the number of channels in k9copy?
<bentob0x> when installing KDE 4.0.2 on Kubuntu 7.10, you need to add sources (ppa.launchpad.net).  Once kde 4 installed, adept updater offers to update tons of kde elements (with a ppa version).  Is it safe to update to those versions for anything non kde4?
<IppatsuMan> bentob0x: I can't give you any guarantee, but I did it and my KDE 3 is still running fine
<Eruaran> Is anyone else getting the dcopserver error ?
<bentob0x> that's what I thought, thx IppatsuMan
<Eruaran> I cant use Adept because of it
<jast-mxm> once you have vnc server setup and i have a network created, how do i connect to it to install my guest os?
<mefisto__> bentob0x: my kde 3 is running fine too. the only thing is extra kde 4 items in kmenu, or kde 3 things in kmenu when running kde 4
<Matt1728> cansomeone help me install a (install.sh) file
<icewaterman> Matt1728: thats a shellscript
<Matt1728> ahh
<icewaterman> Matt1728: you need to learn bash/sh
<icewaterman> or simply run it
<Matt1728> oh that works too
<icewaterman> ./install.sh (in case it is not executeable, do chmod a+x install.sh first)
<Matt1728> kk
<Matt1728> with root/
<Matt1728> ?
<icewaterman> Matt1728: depends on what it does and where it installs stuff
<Matt1728> k thanks i got it
<icewaterman> Matt1728: most likely it needs to be run as root, but if you want to locally install it in your homedirectory, you can do it as normal user
<Claybrain145> I get this error when in D3lphin
<Claybrain145> The desktop entry file
<Claybrain145> __  /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<Claybrain145> has an invalid menu entry
<Claybrain145> addAsPodcast.
<Claybrain145> .. I think I can fix it, just since I'm new to Kubuntu, just wanted to make sure I don't mess anything up.
<mefisto__> Claybrain145: what are you going to do to fix it? edit that file?
<Matt1728> is there a repository for dvdshrink?
<Claybrain145> well I'm in the file manager Dolphin... and I right click on an HTML file I saved and I get that error message.  Of course, I do have Amarok open as well
<Claybrain145> mefisto - you could try k9copy (look up in add remove progs)
<Claybrain145> mefisto or try typing this in konsole - sudo apt-get install k9copy
<Stilo> hi! does anybody know how i can install a new theme for the pidin guification plugin
<Claybrain145> I think you have to run DVD shrink in Wine
<mefisto__> I'm not sure what that "add as podcast" is meant to do in d3lphin, but if you are trying to add a podcast to amarok it might be easier to copy the podcast url from the webpage, then add it to amarok directly
<jast-mxm> well it is still a beta, so it is probably an incomplete feature
<Claybrain145> I don't deal with podcasts
<mefisto__> Claybrain145: the k9copy info I think you meant for Matt1728
<Claybrain145> yes
<Claybrain145> I was being a little lexdysic
<Claybrain145> sorry.
<jast-mxm> heh
<reese> hi! is there a way to use audio drivers from wine? i can see them in the configuration window, but they don't really work
<anais> es?
<Claybrain145> mefisto - as for the podcast thing... I'm not familiar enough to know where to look for right-click actions to see where it's pulling that .desktop script to check for podcast.
<Claybrain145> which is my assumption for why the error comes up...
<reese> i mean, in vista, with the original drivers from realtek, the sound is like twice better and louder
<anais> spanich
<mefisto__> Claybrain145: if the "add as podcast" thing is causing problems and you don't need that function, just delete it (or move it to another location in case you want to move it back)
<dthacker> !es | anais
<ubotu> anais: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Claybrain145> that's what I figured, but I'm just trying to see if there was another way as well.  Just trying to become more fmiliar with Kubuntu.  Installed it last week
<mefisto__> Claybrain145: in konsole, type this: sudo mv /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop ~/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop (this will move the file for the "add as podcast" thing to your home directory)
<johan> hi!, is there any browser for linux that allows me to read the status of the webpage from the commandline. (for example, if the page  has been loaded completly)?
<Claybrain145> mefisto - thnx.  I tried doing that through Dolphin.  Forgot I needed sudo master.
<Claybrain145> Must be Windows XP withdraw.
<dthacker> johan: firefox
<andres___> Someone can help me with the installation of firefox in kubuntu 6.06 64 bits... I do not find complete information for this installation
<dthacker> johan: wait. you said commandline.  my bad
<johan> dthacker: :(
<Matt1728> anyone use mythtv?
<hyper_ch> hiho, is there a bug with kontact in hardy (KDE3.3)?
<mefisto__> Claybrain145: I think if you right-click a folder in dolphin, there is an option to open it as root (under "actions"), if that is easier for you. but it's good to learn to be comfortable in konsole
<dthacker> yes! and theres' a helpful channel for mythtv #ubuntu-mythtv
<andres___> Already the tar.gz comes out of the page of firefox... But I cannot continue with the installation... Not I to him(you,them) that I command must execute
<dthacker> hyper_ch: have you searched launchpad?  The people in this channel are unlikely to retain all the bugs in their memory :)
<hyper_ch> dthacker: that's what I'm doing now :)
<hyper_ch> dthacker: well, since today it just crashes upon starting... so if this is update related to hardy people may have also noticed ;)
<dthacker> hardy support is in #ubuntu +1
<Eruaran> NZ has voted NO to OOXML
<dthacker> johan: have you tried lynx?
<jpatrick> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Matt1728> how do i connect to the myth tv database
<genii> johan: Links indicates load progress
<dthacker> Matt1728: please ask in #ubuntu-mythtv
<johan> dthacker: i  need to make screenshots of a website, so lynx will not do.. i'm now checking the -debug feature of firefox
<mefisto__> all browsers indicate load progress in statusbar, don't they?
<genii> console based browser screenshots?
<pyro_17> lul
<dthacker> johan has confused dthacker completely :)
<Claybrain145> mefisto - yes I see that.  I'll keep playing around...  I really should get a book on linux... it might help better than keep coming here to ask questions... well that was the first, figured it out by myself so far
<sourcemaker> how can I mount a cryptedFS (cryptoLUKS=
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: it's an addition available in hardy
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: yes... I have hardy in use
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: it should pick it up then..
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: yes... it does... but I have a second encfs for backup...  and I have to mount this
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: hmm, sorry, don't know :(
<sourcemaker> i will ask ubuntu +1
<nonewmsgs> my dad's computer is ubuntu 7.10 and he uses it only for solitare and the internet. recently the solitare program began to take up the entire screen (no titlebar or taskbar, but literally the entire screen) how can i fix this
<reese> is there a program that lets you use the original audio drivers?
<nonewmsgs> maybe from the company who made the sound card?
<mefisto__> nonewmsgs: it's probably just set to fullscreen. try the F11 key
<nonewmsgs> <f11> makes the title flash but doesnt fix it
<reese> nonewmsgs: i've a realtek audio card, and there aren't any drivers for linux
<nonewmsgs> i have tried all keyboard shortcuts i know
<nonewmsgs> if i delete the .aislerot folder will it remake it with default settings?
<manuel__> hola
<nonewmsgs> howdy
<manuel__> alguien me puede ayudar en como instalar el sonido
<jpatrick> !es | manuel__
<ubotu> manuel__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mefisto__> nonewmsgs: alt-F3 will give you the same menu you get when you right-click the titlebar. Under advanced, there is fullscreen
<nonewmsgs> it has minimize but doens't allow maximize more of resize?
<nonewmsgs> weird...
<nonewmsgs> he's so hard on computers...
<nonewmsgs> move or*
<sourcemaker> how can I mount a LUKS encrypted filesystem in hardy? I receive the following message: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<mefisto__> nonewmsgs: under the "advanced" submenu, there is "fullscreen"
<mefisto__> reese: have you tried playing around with audio settings in kmix?
<reese> mefisto: done that.. but i've just found that realtek has released their drivers for linux too, so i'm going with that
<nonewmsgs> mefisto__: bah he's actually using gnome and doesnt have that...
<mefisto__> nonewmsgs: might be better to ask in #ubuntu then. but it sure sounds like it's just in fullscreen mode
<BluesKaj> hmm trying to reinstall tor, but I'm getting this error
<kernco> What's the best way to make a program run on startup?
<nonewmsgs> already did...i helped 4 people out there but no one answered my question
<nonewmsgs> alt+f3 is neat
<BluesKaj> dpkg: error processing tor (--configure):
<nonewmsgs> there is a file called .init
<nonewmsgs> i believe it is in /boot
<genii> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<kernco> That will work, but it's a daemon so I'd prefer if it started as part of the boot process
<genii> kernco: Likely rc.local then
<kernco> ah, I see it.  Thanks
<sourcemaker> how can I mount a LVM?
<Daisuke_Ido> nice to see that flock doesn't play well with system themes
<mefisto__> Daisuke_Ido: it's based on firefox, isn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> mefisto__, yeah, but while firefox adopts system themes, flock does not
<Daisuke_Ido> for instance, i just went to a dark theme, which obviously requires lighter text...  firefox picks up both parts of that, flock just changed the text colour, making it white-on-white
<mefisto__> Daisuke_Ido: maybe the flock theme isn't playing nice with the kde theme. In my experience, firefox doesn't usually reflect kde themes unless it's using the default firefox theme
<mefisto__> that is if flock uses firefox-type themes (it's been a while since I tried flock)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah...  see actually i directed the theme comment to the wrong channel, as i'm actually using gnome right now -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> There are no themes currently available for Flock. Firefox themes will not work with Flock because the two browsers have different UI and features.
<Daisuke_Ido> :\
<Daisuke_Ido> back to boring ol' firefox!
<willie> id this the right forum to get help for a Kubuntu 8.03 beta install that wont install the base system cos the new kernel has difficulty with the CD-ROM
<willie> ?
<willie> err Kubuntu 8.04
<gladtr> Hi All
<gladtr> help me please
<jpatrick> !ask | gladtr
<ubotu> gladtr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rei5553> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<tjn3901> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<akn1075> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<sxo5009> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<eab3796> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<weq9994> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<rei5553> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<akn1075> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<weq9994> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<tjn3901> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<eab3796> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<sxo5009> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<tnt3142> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<tnt3142> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<eab3796> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<rei5553> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<sxo5009> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<weq9994> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<tjn3901> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<akn1075> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<uiq3207> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<draik> Whoa!
<uiq3207> !ping --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==-- _!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!__!_!_ --==In W33d We Trust - Legalize Today==--
<glyk> что это ? )
<jpatrick> hi Dave2, just on time! :D
<draik> What happened?
<jpatrick> draik: bot attack, taken care of
<draik> jpatrick: Ah. Thank you.
<jpatrick> vorian: long live +R
<vorian> man
<vorian> :)
<TimS> How can I get locate to search an external drive, that is mounted on /dev/sda1 as well as / ?
<draik> I have an idea of something I want to do. Here is my plan...
<TimS> I just did a "sudo locate -u" which I think rebuilds the database and it should include /dev/sda1 I think
<TimS> Is that right?
<BluesKaj> that IP addy is in chicago
<draik> 9 OS's on 9 Shuttle computers. 9 monitors for each of them. 1 keyboard and mouse. I want to link them all together with a side monitor (monitor #10) where I can choose which of the 9 OS's I want to use.
<draik> Does this seem possible?
<tempo> hey
<tempo> dont suppose anyone is free to give me a hand!
<johan> draik: yes, there are monitor switches for that
<BluesKaj> jpatrick, the Ip address of that bot is 195.130.249.7...used dig to confirm the location that used with neotrace
<draik> johan: Similar to KVM?
<jpatrick> !ask | tempo
<ubotu> tempo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<johan> draik: yup
<draik> I want to have a constant view on one computer and then have my side monitor access each computer at my discretion
<johan> draik: as long as they have a vga-out or something like that, you can do it
<tempo> I've just installed Kubuntu, never used it before was wondering how i install my graphics card its an nvidia 8800gt
<makdaknife> hi
<makdaknife> are there any alsa gurus here?
<draik> johan: Doesn't KVM only accept one monitor per computer? I want to have 2 video outputs. One constant and the other will be on the side monitor where I can choose when to view the various computers (one at a time).
<johan> you'll have to setup dual view setup on each computer... but isnt  vnc easier? and cheaper"?
<Nightrose> when right clicking on a file or folder in Dolphin it opens the file or folder and the menu (KDE 4 hardy) - any ideas how to fix that?
<draik> I want to have everything separate to dedicate one computer to each OS
<jcgkffycs> is there a quick command to find out the uuid of a partition?
<manuel__> hola
<anfi> test
<jpatrick> !es | manuel__
<anfi> hmmm
<ubotu> manuel__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<manuel__> gracias
<anfi> hello"
<jpatrick> hi anfi
<anfi> hello jpatrick, im just testing irc ... never used it bevor
<BluesKaj> jcgkffycs, notsure if this is what you need , sudo fdisk -l
<Matt19849> can anyone tell me how to install an nvidia driver im new to linux!
<Matt1728> adept and look for nvidia
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<john-l> Is there any way to disable the modal prompt to install missing plugins in Konqueror without actually installing the plugins?
<jcgkffycs> also, I re installed windows, onto the first partition of my disk, I then went to re install kubuntu, on the last partition, my home partition and two swap partitins were let alone. When the kubuntu installer got the to partitioner phase it said that my disk was empty, I know it is not empty, since I can mount my other partitions using the windows ext2 driver, and I can also mount the volume properly onother linux systems
<jcgkffycs> A similar thing happend to me before, and I was able to use cfdisk to make a minor change to my disk, and then it fixed the disk, this time the same strategy didnot fix the disk.
<mefisto__> jcgkffycs: sudo vol_id /dev/sda1 (or replace "sda1" with whatever partition you want to know about)
<jcgkffycs> thanks!
<manuel__> #ubuntu
<anais> es?
<jpatrick> !es | anais
<ubotu> anais: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<romunov> es? ahso ja, es geht es :)
<freakydoll> halloooo
<freakydoll> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich nen Editor mit rootrechten finde bei kubuntu?
<_myrtille_> !de |freakydoll
<ubotu> freakydoll: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
 * dwidmann drops a pin
 * PhilRod hears it clearly
<yago> does anyone use Ada?
<azzco> Does anyone know how to get sound in recordmydesktop (not mic)?
<Nightrose> azzco: stephan hermann blogged about it a few days ago on planet ubuntu
 * Nightrose would appreciate some help with her .desktop files problem...  (right clicking in dolphin opens file/folder and the menu)
<Nightrose> any pointers where I could investigate/how to fix it?
<azzco> thanks nightrose
<Nightrose> no prob azzco
<kkathman> Nightrose:  right clicking what files?
<Nightrose> kkathman: any
<Nightrose> doesn't matter
<kkathman> so its not giving you a menu  when you rt click?
<Nightrose> kkathman: it is - but it is also opening the file itself
<Nightrose> or folder if I right click a folder
<dwidmann> Nightrose: only have that problem with d3lphin right?
<kkathman> Nightrose:  do you have single click option on?
<Nightrose> dwidmann: nope kde 4 on hardy
<Nightrose> kkathman: I do
<Nightrose> (fi I understand correctly what you mean)
<Nightrose> *if
<kkathman> hmm yer on kde 4  - you may have to ask in kde4 then - could be a bug
<kkathman> this doesnt happen to me on my kde 3.5.8
<Nightrose> I did yesterday - no help there so far :(
<dwidmann> -kde4 isn't very active as far as I've seen
<sourcemaker> how can I mount an encrypted file system (cryptoLUKS) via LVM?
<kkathman> did you check bugzilla ?
<Nightrose> I am pretty sure it is a problem with the .desktop files
<Nightrose> but I don't know how to investigate this further
<kkathman> Nightrose:  you could rename the .desktop to something else, and reboot, see if that fixes the prob
<Nightrose> hmm good idea
<Nightrose> will try
<kkathman> worse case you can always get to console and rename it back
<kkathman> sometimes kde will fix itself that way when things get a bit odd
<azzco> Nightrose: I finally found it but it's for use with pulseaudio, I really don't have any good experiences with it... Thanks anyways
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: well, if I'm reading this correctly, you first need to make sure lvm is running (sudo /etc/init.d/lvm start should do the trick), then use "sudo crypsetup luksOpen <device> <name>"
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: better would be to add it to the /etc/crypttab so it can be mounted by the /etc/init.d/crypsetup script
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: yes.. if have...  but I receive following message: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: which device are you specifying? It should be /dev/mapper/something
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: I have to hardy installations with cryptFS... now I try to backup my fresh clean install from sdc to sda...
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: so you've moved it from one drive to another ... and now it won't mount?
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: no... i try to mount my second hard installation...
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: try mounting it with the "cryptsetup" command and tell me how that goes, if you haven't already.
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: everythink fine...
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: there is a mapping on /dev/mapper/root-sda5
<sourcemaker> dwidmann:  mount /dev/mapper/root-sda5 /mnt/ >> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: try this command: "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/root-sda5 crypto-root-sda5"
<Gast312> hallo! wie kann man verhindern, dass bei ark die verwendeten verzeichnispfade in einem drop-down-menü gelistet werden?
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: negative! /dev/mapper/root-sda5 is not a LUKS partition
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: is it an lvm volume?
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: I my point of view there is something wrong with LVM... but I do know mutch about that
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: yes
<agent-orange> "Configuration file *************/ksplashrc is not writable"
<agent-orange> whats this mean
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: does this lvm volume have a luks partition in it?
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: how can I check that?
<agent-orange> every time i boot . this happens, also, i keep getting the desktop config wizard upon login
<agent-orange> "Configuration file *************/ksplashrc is not writable"
<freakydoll> deutsch
<freakydoll> ! Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<_myrtille_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: well, you've been trying to do something with encryption, if you created the encrypted partition with the ubuntu alternate cd, then it *is* luks, else, I'll figure out/tell you how to check
<dwidmann> agent-orange: use the locate command to find the file, then check its permissions with the ls -l command
<agent-orange> to which permissions
<agent-orange> 777?
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: yes... both harddrisk and there partitions have been created with the new hardy alternative install cd
<agent-orange> 775?
<_myrtille_> !de|freakydoll
<ubotu> freakydoll: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kaminix> How do I tell grep or some other text program to only show me character x to character y?
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: then the command I showed above should work
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: And I need the second harddisk for creating my backup...
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: i try again
<Matt1728> can someone help access an ftp server?
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: this one "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/root-sda5 crypto-root-sda5"
<ubuntu> why i can't connect messenger ?
<ubuntu> =)
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: no... does not work
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: what does it say?
<agent-orange> ubuntu. nice name
<sourcemaker> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sourcemaker> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Matt1728> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<agent-orange> your messenger isnt working?
<ubuntu> yep
<ubuntu> error
<agent-orange> maybe your firewall is blocking that port
<agent-orange> it thinks your offline?
<ubuntu> i'm on live kubintu
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<ubuntu> $
<ubuntu> *
<agent-orange> 5390 i think the port is
<agent-orange> open that
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<agent-orange> no its not that port
<agent-orange> sorry, its port 5190
<ubuntu> where is the firewall i don't find :)
<agent-orange> and tcp.
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61650/
<agent-orange> hmm ...
<agent-orange> depends...try going to 192.168.1.1 or something
<mdr> What steps should I take to install my new monitor.
<ubuntu> whit windows i don't have that problem
<ubuntu> i open it
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: , well, the first command worked, all you have to do is mount it - for the -t part specify whichever type you used (ie: ext3, reiserfs, xfs, jfs) - however, I thought you said you were having lvm related issues?
<SlimeyPete> I've heard Kopete can have problems connecting
<MaDeX> hi guys
<SlimeyPete> so I use Pidgin instead, ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> it seems to work.
<ubuntu> yep kopete don't works
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: mount /dev/mapper/root-sda5 / mnt/ does not work: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<MaDeX> I'm after some help, i'm trying to view websites link youtube etc, but requires a flash player - is there a linux equivalent?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: which protocol can't it connect to?
<agent-orange> i use pidgin on kubuntu
<ubuntu> the application kopete crashed and cause the signal 11 (sigsegv)
<ubuntu> :)
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: does also not work! mount /dev/mapper/root-sda5 /mnt/ -t ext3
<agent-orange> ubuntu...... are you trying to go on AIM, MSN, YAHOO, what
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: and the error for that command is?
<william__> probabaly the old msn one....
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: wrong fs type
<dwidmann> william__: indeed ..... tis what I was thinking
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: hmmmm .... well it's decrypting it okay, are you sure it's ext3? why not try running fsck.ext3 on /dev/mapper/root-sda5 to see?
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: yes... it is :-) I am 100% sure :-)
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: I still say you should fsck it .... if it's decrypted okay it at least in theory should be a filesystem issue
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: I can start this harddisk from hardy (grub) normal boot
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: hmmmmmmm
 * dwidmann gives up
<MaDeX> Can someone help me please?
<ubuntu> what is your problem
<dwidmann> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cyproteck> !question
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: I do not understand this problem... is there a difference between normal mount and LVM?
<MaDeX> I'm trying to get a flash player for sites like for expample youtube, they dont automatically install
<ksal> hi all
<sourcemaker> MaDeX: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ksal> i have GeForce 7300 graphic card
<MaDeX> I type that into terminal right?
<sourcemaker> MaDeX: sure
<ksal> what drivers should install to have 3d acceleration?
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: well, with lvm if you had told it to decrypt /dev/sda6 (or any other serial disk for that matter) it would have failed.
<MaDeX> sourcemaker: thanks so much, people like you are a credit to this OS
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: or maybe, it is capable of decrypting it anyway?
<ksal> i have GeForce 7300 graphic card. what drivers should install to have 3d acceleration?
<jussio1> MaDeX: likely you will need sudo with that.  ;)
<dwidmann> ksal: nvidia-glx-new
<jussio1> !ati | ksal
<ubotu> ksal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ksal> so I have them installed
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: it's pretty cool to know... that I do not have a working backup :-)
<dwidmann> ksal: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ksal> but when I enable them, me screen resolution changes to 640x480
<MaDeX> sourcemaker: I'm having problem with putting it in terminal
<MaDeX> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<jussio1> !fixres | ksal
<ubotu> ksal: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: I will look around the web... maybe I will find the solution...
<jussio1> MaDeX: correct
<shadowhywind> hay all just upgraded to hardy. trying to set up xmms2 and can't find a good gui. Does anyone know of one that matchs xmms?
<MaDeX> jussio1:  thank you sir :D
<jussio1> :)
<MaDeX> 112  meg ?
<jussio1> shadowhywind: hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<dwidmann> sourcemaker: do you get any other devices in /dev/mapper other than the root-sda6 one? Perhaps LVM is not running (or is unable to pickup on your partition), also, are you sure you have the "lvm2" package installed?
<jussio1> MaDeX: what is 112 meg?
<MaDeX> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, this app?
<MaDeX> I would copy n paste it here, but people will get annoyed at me :D
<jussio1> !paste | MaDeX
<ubotu> MaDeX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sourcemaker> well... I have 2 hardy installations... both with the same install cd (alternative) and using encryption with LVM... At the moment I am using the fresh clean install on my first harddisk and try to backup the data to the second fresh clean hardy install :-)
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: the difference is... that my first harddisk contains my personal data from backup... and so on
<ksal> hmm
<jussio1> sourcemaker: so you are on hardy now?
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: yes... I am
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: and I have both harddisk installed with hardy
<sourcemaker> dwidmann: encrypted with LVM
<jussio1> sourcemaker: was that directed at me?
<MaDeX> jussio1:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61662/
<sourcemaker> jussio1: yes... I am sorry
<MaDeX> jussio1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61662/
<ksal> ee
<jussio1> sourcemaker: if you are on hardy, please try in #ubuntu+1 :)
<jussio1> MaDeX: ok, im looking
<cyproteck> oo
<jussio1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ksal> jussio1: can you show mi that line with apt again?
<lazarus> help
<ksal> it was nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-xconfig ?
<sourcemaker> jussio1:  I try this at the same moment without success
<draik> Do we have a release date for 8.04?
<pyro_17> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dwidmann> ksal: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jussio1> draik: 24th april afaik.
<ksal> draik: it's 24 april i
<lazarus> i have apps left over by kde
<ksal> afaik :)
<draik> Thank you jussio1 and ksal
<ksal> :]
<lazarus> help me please
<jussio1> MaDeX: are you on 64 bit?
<ksal> dwidmann: if I have glx-new installed already
<MaDeX> jussio1: how do i tell? think so
<lazarus> i have apps left over by kde
<lazarus> help me please
<lazarus> i have apps left over by kde
<ksal> dwidmann: but when I try to install nvidia-xconfig, apt wants to remove driver.
<dwidmann> ksal: that sounded like the beginning of a question ...... if ... then??
<jussio1> MaDeX: in terminal type uname -r
<jussio1> !repeat | lazarus
<ubotu> lazarus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<dwidmann> ksal: you don't need to install nvidia-xconfig, it's part of the glx-new package .... you just run it
<MaDeX> jussio1: 2.6.24-12-generic
<ksal> so why it's specified in line you  gave me?
<jussio1> MaDeX: but yes, it needs a few extra libs for flash on 64 bit, as there is only a 32 bit plugin provided by adobe
<MaDeX> sounds good jussio1, thanks
<dwidmann> lazarus: I don't understand the question
<jussio1> MaDeX: no probs.
<MaDeX> I love this :D
<MaDeX> my dream OS :D
<sourcemaker> jussio1: no response from ubuntu+1 :-)
<jussio1> MaDeX: so do I :) if you want to just chat, care to join me in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<MaDeX> yeah, I would love to learn more
<MaDeX> Anyone play eve-online in ubuntu?
<jussio1> sourcemaker: look again :)
<dwidmann> MaDeX: I would if my connection could handle it :(
<MaDeX> :(
<MaDeX> I cant get ubuntu working on my other pc
<draik> Anyone know if Finaly Fantasy XI and the expansion will play locally?
<ShinAreku> I have not played eve for ages.. I parked my brutix somewhere safe just before all the new updates
<MaDeX> :( it has a 8800 gts
<jussio1> MaDeX: please keep this channnel for support only :)
<pyro17> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MaDeX> and wont intialise
<draik> !WINE
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<draik> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<MaDeX> Whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<JoshOvki> Kubuntu has KDE desktop manager, ubuntu has gnome (basicly)
<MaDeX> kde?
<MaDeX> kubuntu is more user orientated
<MaDeX> ?
<ksal> MaDeX: no
<ksal> kubuntu has installed KDE  desktop environment out of box
<ksal> ubuntu has gnome
<MaDeX> explain to a M$ user - sorry for my ignorance
<MaDeX> gnome is?
<ksal> xubuntu has xfce
<ksal> gnome is another desktop environment. simple, clean, fast and user friendly
<ksal> but kde is moe similiar to windows, so you'll probably want to use it.
<MaDeX> ksal: thanks so much
<ksal> no problem.
<sourcemaker> jussio1: I found this documentation... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<ksal> jesus.
<WrathOfDead> netsplit :s
<MaDeX> :/
<MaDeX> is there a command in terminal to ping something
<MaDeX> like ping www.yahoo.co.uk
<_myrtille_> ping should work
<billyd> Has anyone configured RealTek ALC833 onboard sound??
<dwidmann> MaDeX: get use host to get the ip address of the server you want to ping
<JAM> can anyone tell me how to use subversion with kdevelop?
<sourcemaker> jussio1:  i have the problem... both partitions are using the same LVM name "sourcemaker".   WARNING: Duplicate VG name sourcemaker: Existing II0uFV-jGba-5k3b-nfcX-yJGp-d52G-IpfkSF (created here) takes precedence over oFj3SR-wOaC-No5N-T967-9tcI-tPzK-nQZLAB  Can't initialize physical volume "/dev/mapper/root-sda5" of volume group "sourcemaker" without -ff
<MaDeX> thanks _myrtille_ and dwidmann
<MaDeX> oh and command for uptime in terminal
<_myrtille_> uptime? :D
<MaDeX> system uptime
<MaDeX> oooo and maybe is there a linux server, does all the things basicly the same as windows 2003 server, but with desktop environment?
<recon> What is the equivlent of "Select all text" in KDE? (ctrl-a in most other systems)
<mefisto__> recon: ctrl-a
<recon> mefisto__: ctrl-a doesn't work on my system.
<mefisto__> recon: where are you trying to use it?
<recon> mefisto__: inside konversation and konqueror atm.
<farhat> it works in konversation for me
<farhat> also I'm a total noob, plz don't mind me
<recon> maybe i shouldn't of hit "UNIZ" in the start-up wizard. i'll run it again, see if that works.
 * billyd fins comments about Konversation interesting - never trued it
<_myrtille_> MaDex: uptime should give you the system uptime: 1. argument gives the local time, 2. the system uptime, 3. number of person logged on and load averages
<michel_> hello
<sourcemaker> how can I solve the problem "LVM: Duplicate VG name"...
<rami> Help me please, i have 40GB left on my HDD, but some minutes ago i had absolutley no memory, and now i have 20GB! whats happening?
<recon> yeah, that did it.
<billyd> I'm trying to configure realTek ALC833 sound which is recognized as HDA ATI SB and and am never offered a choice as to number of channels.  About ready to use an OLD OLD ensoniq card
<rami> and i havent dowmloaded anything
<farhat> Can someone give me some psychological advice?
<ksal> farhat: go on ;]
<rami> !HDD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rami> !HARDdrive
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<farhat> I've been using XP for several years now, and I estimate that I'm not retarded in the aspect of computer stuff. For example, I made a calendar in c++ (just as example)
<rami> -.-!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sourcemaker> how can I change the LVM name?
<farhat> But recently I installed Kubuntu as dual boot
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> using Hardy/KDE-3.5.9, can i install Okular?
<farhat> and while I'm trying to explore the way it works, I can't help but feel that I'm incredibly retarded and unable to understand how it works
<ksal> Armagguedes: yes, but you'll have to download much of kde4 libs and other packages.
<Armagguedes> and thus remove Gwenview, KPDF, CHM viewers and so forth?
<rami> why does my hard drive space bounce around from 0GB so that i cant view any website at all, and all of a sudden i got 20GB
<Armagguedes> ksal, will the kde4libs interfere with my 359 install?
<schultza> Ok. How do I configure the middle mouse button in konq to load the page in a new tab?
<ksal> Armagguedes: of course not. you can have both installed kde 3 and 4
<Armagguedes> hm ok
<Armagguedes> i'll look into it
<ksal> farhat: linux is simple :)
<Armagguedes> hopefully it won't blow up in my face
<ksal> Armagguedes: :D HAHA ;)
<farhat> but I don't understand how everyone finds his way around here
<Armagguedes> what?
<Armagguedes> kde4 did
<Armagguedes> everything had a mind of its own
<Armagguedes> nothing worked properly
<farhat> it looks like something which is almost impossible to be learned in an auto-didactical way
<Armagguedes> and all the options to change stuff were missing
<_myrtille_> farhat: so how did you learn your way around xp?
<Armagguedes> apparently they'll be back for KDE4.1
<farhat> because xp is made for noobs
<ksal> Armagguedes: you must have not installed something.
<_myrtille_> farhat: I'm having the same problems, but at some point you get a "click"-experience
<farhat> you could try clicking on everything to learn by trying
<ksal> farhat: kubuntu, in some point, too ;)
<_myrtille_> and thats what keeps you going ;)
<farhat> ah that cheers me up thanks
<rami> anyone? its quite serious this.
<schultza> How do I configure konqueror to open link in new tab on middle mouse click. It opens in an entirely new window.
<shadowhywind> hay all, i have lost the icons fore firefox that get dispolayed on the systray and the icon in the top left corner, any ideas?
<schultza> Tried looking under shortcuts, not there.
<rynol> Hi every one, I have installed the Kubuntu Hardy beta version. Now I have some problems, I'm used to Ubuntu, can u maybe help me
<jtt> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Armagguedes> uh-oh, it asks to remove "kdebase-bin-kde3"
<ksal> farhat: for me, personally, main difference beetween linux and windows is that in linux you have acces to everything. in windows... mainly to nothing.
<Armagguedes> doesn't sound like a good idea
<drarem> grrr....  where is my taskbar and why did it disappear?
<ksal> Armagguedes: what?
<MaDeX> Would you advise a reboot, after the flash plugin has been installed on my 64 bit kubuntu?
<Armagguedes> if i try to install okular, it isntalls a whole lot of KDE4 stuff, but removes kdebase-bin-kde3
<ksal> i'm sure you can have both kde4 and 3.
<MaDeX> as its not working  for web sites I want to view youtube
<ksal> MaDeX: so you can try.
<MaDeX> kk
<ksal> but tell us, what plugin you've installed
<schultza> I finally found it.
<oloughlin75> How do I restart the audio output... amarok is telling me "audio output failed.... device busy"
<MaDeX> ksal: I dont know something someone told me to install
<ksal> oloughlin75: maybe just restart amarok.
<oloughlin75> ksal: I lost sound for everyint
<oloughlin75> everything*
<rynol> I enabled the desktop effect, now my desktop changer goes haywire
<teknohell> hello
<MaDeX> ksal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ksal> oloughlin75: if you didn't uninstalled anything, the first thing i'd do is reboot :]
<MaDeX> teknohell: Hi :D
<ksal> MaDeX: good then.
<MaDeX> kk cya after restart :D
<ksal> teknohell: hi.
<oloughlin75> ksal: Itll work after... It did it yesterday
<ksal> mhm, bye
<drarem> kde3 - how do i get my taskbar back
<oloughlin75> ksal: I shouldn't have to restart though
<ksal> drarem: first tell how it disappeared.
<drarem> after I used amsn, it disappeard on me
<drarem> it was working fine before that
<teknohell> amarok is tickin me off too as well as adept
<ksal> drarem: try to close amsn
<drarem> i rebooted
<drarem> cold and warm
<ksal> if it won't help, try to restart kicker then.
<ksal> drarem: if you're using hardy, it may be probably a bug, so you can report it on bugzilla
<drarem> no it's 7.10
<cyproteck> yo
<drarem> how do i restart kicker
<ksal> drarem: CTRL + Escape
<ksal> it will run task manager
<ksal> there you can kill an application
<ksal> and then press ALT + F2 and type 'kicker'
<reindeer> Which utility would I use to convert a .toast file over to an ISO, then burn the ISO over to whatever medium I choose?
<ksal> reindeer: GNOME or KDE?
<reindeer> KDE 3.5
<drarem> some part of kicker isn't working
<rynol> help anyone, I enabled the desktop effect (Hardy), now my desktop changer goes haywire
<ksal> reindeer: for burning cd you can use k3b.
<ksal> probably the best burner for linux
<ksal> IMO :)
<ere4si> +1 k3b
<reindeer> OK. I just need to convert the toast file inito an ISO.
<reindeer> into
<ksal> drarem: i would install synaptic then and search for 'toast' :]
<ksal> that's what I would do.
<teknohell> can someone help me with my cracked out Adept manager
<drarem> somehow hiding was messed up, I got it back by right clicking on my 'launcher panel', configure panel, and unhide/rehide the main panel.. weird
<ksal> rynol: can  you specify, what you understand under word 'haywire' ?
<jtt> rynol  hardy support is #ubuntu+1
<shockhead> hi, is there no #kubuntu+1?
<reindeer> Kewl. Thanx
<jtt> shockhead, doesnt appear to be #kubuntu+1
<shockhead> :-(
<rynol> Haywire - I set the desktop changer to 4 desktop and when I apply it go back to two desktops
<ksal> reindeer: i never before heard of .toast
<teknohell> can someone help me with the following error on  Adept manager The APT database could not be opened this may be caused by incorrect apt configuration or some similar problem.
<ksal> teknohell: sorry, not me.
<ksal> and
<ksal> !ask teknohell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask teknohell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ksal> damn
<ksal> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rynol> ksal: Haywire - I set the desktop changer to 4 desktop and when I apply it go back to two desktops
<jtt> rynol believe you have to set save session parameter under advanced -> session manager
<MaDeX> ksal: reboot works great :D
<mdr> KDE's control panel does not  list idea resolution for my new monior.  How do I reconfigure?  P.S.  The graphics adaptor supports this as i booted into windows and the resolution was available there.
<ksal> MaDeX: great then :]
<ksal> mdr: it's an LCD?
<mdr> yes
<ksal> good then
<ksal> mdr: you're used to work around with xorg.conf?
<mdr> i can probably handle it.
<ksal> mdr: you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ksal> you need to find lines that say about refresh rate, and hash them
<kkathman> what does this mean when trying to install something:  "timestamp too far in the future: March 29 22:02:33 2008"  ??
<ksal> them save it, and restart x
<rynol> jtt: sorry i dont understand, if I configure the app to show 4 desktops it show only 2, when I configure again the config applet show only one?
<mdr> okay, but it's the resolution (not refresh rate) that is missing.  i.e.  I want 1400x900 and it's not available (only in windows)
<ksal> yes I know
<ksal> just do what I say ;)
<mdr> okay
<genii> kkathman: You downloaded the file from a timezone which is in the future
<kkathman> genii:  so what do I do to fix this?
<jtt> rynol  Kmenu -> System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Session Mgr -> Check Restore Manually Saved Session then  Kmenu -> Save Session
<kkathman> I just downloaded from the US mirror
<freakydoll> bin wieder da
<ksal> when I bought my 17' LCD I could't set 1280x1024 resolution. I had to hash ( or you can delete if you prefer) lines about refresh rate. then it worked.
<mdr> But I don't understand "find lines that say about refresh rate, and hash them".  What's "hash them"?
<ksal> hash is #
<mdr> ah
<ksal> you have to place it on the beginning of each line.
<genii> kkathman: use the touch command
<ere4si> mdr: you might be better of opening a terminal and typing  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kkathman> its not letting me use sudo at all now for anything
<kkathman> genii:  what exactly do I "touch"
<mdr> btw, my variation of ubuntu is the last stable one  dusty dustbin or whatever they called it (it's a 'd')  Does that matter
<jtt> mdr before doing anything save xorg.conf  to xorg.conf.jic
<ksal> haha :D
<genii> kkathman: eg: touch filename
<ksal> dusty dustbin.. :]
<mdr> ere4si:  ksal method seems easier
<ksal> mdr: it doesn't matter
<mdr> gotcha I'll save the file first
<ksal> maybe not easier, but simplier
<ksal> mdr. i'd make a backup before ;)
<mdr> the last time I ran dpkg-reconfigure it asked me a question or two i couldn't answer.... but thats been years ago
<mkargar_> hello,i have problem in Virtualbox!
<ere4si> mdr: you just select the defaults except for what you want to change
<jtt> !ask | mkargar_
<ubotu> mkargar_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mkargar_> since of starting image,virtualBox showing error:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61668/
<kkathman> genii:  fixed it by removing /var/run/sudo/<username>
<jtt> mdr what is the resolution of your new monitor
<mdr> 1440x900
<romunov> dvd burning stops at about 6-7%. any ideas what might be causing this?
<jtt> mdr is  there a  line in your xorg.conf that starts with the word 'Modes'
<ksal> mdr: it worked?
<MrJoey> Anyone have experience with sending data or setting up a network connection across a null parallel cable?
<maroo> hello, are amd/ati cards still an major PITA with recent kernel/drivers? I'm planning to buy a 780G board (HD3200) and wonder if it would be supported by linux/ubuntu.
<maroo> (support includes xvideo stuff, 3d, .. etc)
<SlimeyPete> maroo: yes, they're still a pain
<SlimeyPete> but hopefully that will improve as the OSS drivers get off the ground
<SlimeyPete> chances are you'll be able to get your card to work, mind - but it might involve a lot of hassle.
<SlimeyPete> 'course it might be instantaneous ;)
<maroo> SlimeyPete: what are the major problems with the closed drivers?
<SlimeyPete> they're just buggy, is all, and they don't work with aiglx
<SlimeyPete> some people find that their cards aren't recognised or their displays get corrupted etc. - personally I've not had too many problems with my Radeon Mobile though.
<maroo> hm yeah the 780G/HD3200 is *very* new.. but the board is really attractive for a desktop computer.. well i guess i'll have to look for a board with nvidia card for some extra bucks :(
<maroo> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_780g_linux&num=1 for log reference :)
<ruben> hi all
<ytaggs> hi there
<ytaggs> i've just installed kubuntu for the first time
<ruben> i'm trying to install an nvidia driver, but its asking for libc to be installed. how can i go about installing this lib file?
<ytaggs> all this time i've been using ubuntu
<ytaggs> and im new with kde
<ruben> heh, i'm using kubuntu as well. it seems to be pretty macified, but i like it
<genii> MrJoey: sudo modprobe plip; sudo ifconfig plip0 up                   is simplest, if you have some /etc/network/interfaces entry for it
<ytaggs> wich kde 3.5 or 4?
<ruben> 4
<MaDeX> theres no default firewall on kubuntu right?
<ytaggs> ohh im using 3.5
<ytaggs> dont know
<ruben> ytaggs: why not upgrade to 4?
<MaDeX> how do I find out my computer name?
<ruben> MaDeX: just open up a terminal window and it'll say the username@computername
<ytaggs> well because im waiting till ubuntu 8.04 comes out
<ytaggs> im currently using 7.10
<ytaggs> sorry i ment kubuntu
<ytaggs> and i dont like betas
<JoePickle> #
<MrJoey> genii- thanks, but the problem I'm having is that the data simply won't get through.  I already did the manual ifconfigs, but pinging doesn't succeed.  Is there another way to test if the null modem cable actually works?
<genii> MrJoey: Make sure it's the default gateway
<genii> route
<Roey> hello
<Roey> is there a guide for setting up Gnash in Kubuntu 8.04 to view Youtube?
<mkargar_> Roey:are you using kubuntu 64bit?
<MrJoey> you can use youtube-dl if gnash doesn't work for that
<MrJoey> <genii> MrJoey: Make sure it's the default gateway > Do I need to?  Typing ssh joey@192.168.0.4 to directly connect to the gateway won't work?
<mkargar_> ok, youtube-dl is best!
<genii> MrJoey: It will look to your default network adapter for how to find 192.168.0.4
<MrJoey> So, on the client (192.168.1.55), do I type 'route add default gw 192.168.0.4'?  (192.168.0.4 is the PC connected to the Internet)
<genii> MrJoey: Maybe add a route to 192.168.0.4 first and try that. like:  route add host 192.168.0.4 metric 1 plip0
<MrJoey> genii> I tried that on both sides, and it didn't owrk.
<MrJoey> work*
<genii> MrJoey: Hmm. Not able to ping aftr that then?
<MrJoey> Now I'm trying to do modprobe plip irq=7 (according to http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/PLIP-6.html ), but it says "unknown parameter 'irq'"
<MrJoey> I'm doing that because the default irq is none on the laptop
<MrJoey> I'll try rebooting and looking at my BIOS settings
<genii> MrJoey: You may need to remove lp driver, or reconfigure parport_pc with the address and irq
<MrJoey> On my laptop's BIOS, there's an option to enable advanced LPT mode.  Will I need that?
<MrJoey> I can't turn it on because the BIOS is locked
<genii> MrJoey: PS2 mode/enhanced allows 2 way communications
<genii> MrJoey: Does it tell you in the bios what the address and irq is?
<MrJoey> Yes, the irq is 7 and the address is 0x378 or so
<MrJoey> I don't remember exactly
<MrJoey> There was 0x3... and 0x3B..., but it was the former
<Makuseru> are there any graphing caculators in kubuntu?
<fdoving> Makuseru: speedcrunch by default, iirc.
<Makuseru> fdoving: thanks
<MrJoey> Oh, goodie, modprobe parport-pc irq=7 io=0x378 ; modprobe plip made IRQ-less mode go away
<genii> MrJoey: Then something like: sudo modprobe -r lp parport_pc;sudo modprobe parport_pc io=0x378 irq=7
<genii> bah, too late :)
<MrJoey> I still can't ping, though :(
<MrJoey> I'm still getting transmit timeouts
<MrJoey> I'm worried about this:  Are there any parallel ports that will fit on both sides that aren't null modem?
<genii> MrJoey: use ifconfig to bring it down. Try: sudo ifconfig plip0 192.168.0.2 pointopoint 192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.255 up
<genii> MrJoey: There are 25 pin plugs which are for other things. SCSI and parallel port scanners for instance
<MrJoey> Can I try sending data with lp instead (after deactivating plip)?
<MrJoey> I would think I could just do echo 'hi' > /dev/lp0 on one end and cat /dev/lp0 on the other
<genii> Maybe, haven't really tried it
<MrJoey> Instead, I get Input/output errors when catting
<genii> AFK, need to go get some Gatorade
<foibles> does anyone here use azureus?
<SisyphusINC> can someone help me get my firewall functional i scanned my ports and it says 1052 closed 3 stealth and 1 open this seems to be a bit hazardous how do i get all or most stealth and 0 open?
<rain> How to mount /dev/sda2 wit write premission? whe i type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 then i cant write there
<rain> how i give permissions when i mount drive?
<rain> any one know how?
<corporeal> i deleted my Desktop folder, and kdesktop started showing my entire home dir on my desktop instead. I recreated the folder, now how do i get kdesktop ot start showing it again instead of my home dir!
<corporeal> lol
<maroo> hello again, using kde 3.5.9 - where are the mime data for a local user stored (file associations) - i can't change the order of mime types and suspect the database/file it is stored in to be broken
<maroo> or is this a known issue that you can change the order with the feisty kde 3.5.9 build? :X
 * DOOM_NX gn all
<sourcemaker> which browser is more secure? firefox or konqueror?
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm
<DarkriftX> id guess firefox, but i dont know for sure
<manuel__> #ubuntu-es             #kubuntu-es
<ThorOdin> want to be safe? use lynx instead ;)
<maroo> i'd guess konqueror as the probability for a  konqueror exploit in the wild is much lesser than for a fx exploit :)
<_myrtille_> maroo: sign, i'm just to slow :p
<SeligArkin> HEy, whenever I try to apt-get anything, I get this:
 * Jucato waits for it...
 * corporeal does too
<SeligArkin> Or not
<SeligArkin> one sec
<Jucato> :D
 * corporeal chuckles
<_myrtille_> *g*
<SeligArkin> oh yay
<SeligArkin> now I get dpkg in use
<Jucato> !adeptfix | SeligArkin
<ubotu> SeligArkin: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SeligArkin> Setting up tzdata (2007k-0ubuntu0.7.10.1) ...
<SeligArkin> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<SeligArkin> Errors were encountered while processing: tzdata
<SeligArkin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SeligArkin> sorry if that counts as spam
<SeligArkin> it seems some dpkg errors stopme from setting up anything
<SeligArkin> is there any way to tell dpkg to give up?
 * maroo goes nuts about the mime data
<SeligArkin> can anyone helpwith that?
<Jucato> maroo: ~/.kde/share/config/profilerc
<maroo> Jucato: aaaah thank you very much
<SeligArkin> this is driving me nuts, it shouldnot continue trying to upgrade pacjafes
<SeligArkin> how do I make it get a clean slate,make it think all is well in the world
 * maroo slaps some untoughtful sudo session that set the owner to root of this fule
<sourcemaker> I have miss-configured my konqueror... can someone please send me the default appearance of konqueror ? Standard-Font and size?
<maroo> file
<maroo> still some bad error handling :) .. it could atleast give some warning on the console or in a dialog that it was not possible to write to this file ;)
<Jucato> maroo: change ownership (chown) and permissions (chmod). check with ls -l what they currently are
<maroo> Jucato: yeah thanks works fine now
<maroo> just ranting that an error message would be very polite ;)
<SeligArkin> GOD DAMN IT
<Jucato> maroo: did you try running the app from konsole?
<maroo> yes
<maroo> kcmshell filetypes  ->
<Jucato> SeligArkin: shouting and cussing won't get you helped faster
<maroo> no error message at all - just no changes
<maroo> but it works now so i'm happy
<maroo> thanks again
<SeligArkin> Jucato: I am sorry, but IMHO, if a package doesn;t install right, it should not re-try the next time you try to install ANYTHING other than THAT PACKAGE
<SeligArkin> esp if there is no obvious way to tell it to GIVE UP
<SeligArkin> as far as any frontend is conserned,it succeeded
<Jucato> SeligArkin: it should. because basically that package "locked" the database, because it may or may not break the system if left unattended. try removing/uninstalling the package first (if possible)
<Jucato> SeligArkin: or try these commands: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" or "sudo apt-get install -f"
<SeligArkin> the package thats erroring, is tzdata
<SeligArkin> must be from when I tried 'mark all upgrades'
<SeligArkin> which, notonly takes forever
<SeligArkin> but seems to enjou breaking everything
<Jucato> sorry can't help more
 * Jucato is gone
<gamma9mu> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kgx> hey. can someone provide me a link to shows to prevent session hijacking? i understand how it happens, but not sure how to prevent it.
<gamma9mu> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sourcemaker> I create backups with rsync.... the speed is 4,30MB/s... is this not slow?
<frinuxfr> hi
<frinuxfr> I have a problem since I installed kubuntu (though it does not come from it I think) : when I click on a link, whatever is the application, it opens the website with firefox, which is my choice, but with a wrong url : womething like file:///var/tmp... (probably a copy in the cache)
<frinuxfr> how can I make it open with the good url ?
<dthacker> !myth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<TheOverlord> hello there
<TheOverlord> I'm having some problems on making my wireless work with MadWifi, could someone help me?
<dthacker> what package would the channel recommend to create a mythtv front end on top of Kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> dthacker: you could just use mythbuntu (in fact there might be a mythbuntu-desktop package)
<SlimeyPete> I've had a few problems with it though. It updated at one point and then my box refused to log in.
<dthacker> SlimeyPete: I want to watch stuff recorded on my mythbuntu backend on my Kubuntu desktop.  That's why I don't want to do a full mythbuntu install.  Then I'd have xfce instead of KDE
<SlimeyPete> ah right, I see.
<DarkriftX> is kbfx the only way to theme the taskbar/kde button?
<photon_> I'd like to use gtk themes for gtk apps in Kubuntu. If I launch the apps from tha command line they look fine, however if they are launched from the menu the look ugly. I have the gtk-qt engine installed and is set to use gtk themes for gtk apps. Any idea what's wrong, maybe I should edit the .gtkrc-2.0-kde file?
<sigma_1234> are you using kde4 or kde3?
<ubuntu> hi
<photon_> kde3
<[ka]killer> im trying to recover data from a windows disk, im booted into kubuntu now
<[ka]killer> gparted sees the drive but i cant mount it
<sigma_1234> odd. i thought the problem was only with gtk apps on kde4
<sigma_1234> !info qtparted
<[ka]killer> its a fat32 drive
<[ka]killer> ooo
<[ka]killer> its ntfs >_<M
<sigma_1234> wheres ubotu?
<sigma_1234> can't you just mount it in system settings?
<[ka]killer> gparted says its mounted
<[ka]killer> when i go to the location no files display
<[ka]killer> gparted says the drive is mounted
<[ka]killer> when i try to mount the drive it wants me to put it in fstab or mtab
<[ka]killer> hello?
<[ka]killer> i forget whats the order i have to put the information of the drive into /etc/fstab
<[ka]killer> i know its location file system and the like but i forget the order
<sigma_1234> you should use system settings to mount disks. not gparted
<[ka]killer> i dont have permission to enter the drive after mounting
<[ka]killer> You do not have enough permissions to read file:///dev/disk2
<[ka]killer> chmod 777 should give me full permissions to the drive correct?
<DarkriftX> [ka]killer, yes, but thats excessive
<DarkriftX> because it gives the WHOLE WORLD full access to it also
<DarkriftX> man chmod to find out more about permissions
<DarkriftX> wait [ka]killer
<DarkriftX> did you add it to fstab?
<DarkriftX> hellllo
<DarkriftX> afk
<Dhraakellian> how easy/hard/(un)advisable would it be to try to get the feisty-era radeon driver working on gutsy?
<Dhraakellian> since I seem to remember it working better with this Radeon mobility U1 than the current driver
<Dhraakellian> ...*facepalm*
<Dhraakellian> d'oh!  wrong distro!
<Dhraakellian> (kubuntu on the desktop, F8 on this laptop)
<Dhraakellian> oops
<matthew_> anyone know of a similar "shoutcast" application is available?
<matthew_> I broadcast using winamp..
<Dhraakellian> icecast?
<matthew_> Dhraakellian: care to explain? I'm new :D
<Dhraakellian> I have next to no experience with doing the actual broadcasting, but I seem to remember icecast being the name that came up when I looked into it a number of years ago
<matthew_> that has a built in MP3 player right?
<Dhraakellian> icecast is the streaming server, iirc
<Dhraakellian> I think there were xmms plugins for it
<Dhraakellian> whether it'd work with audacious and/or the other xmms successors, I don't know
<matthew_> :/
<matthew_> previously using winamp, with a DSP plugin
<matthew_> I dont want to be under M$
<joan> hola
<wesley_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<joan> hi
<joan> what up
<matthew_> Dhraakellian: i'm going to need help, I want to install something - i'm used to .exe :D
<matthew_> icecast-2.3.1.tar.gz is this a installer?
<Dhraakellian> that's probably the source tarball
<matthew_> icecast-2.3.1-0.src.rpm ?
<Dhraakellian> that's an rpm package, probably meant for fedora or suse
<Dhraakellian> $ aptitude search icecast
<Dhraakellian> p   icecast-server                                          - MPEG Layer III Streaming Server
<Dhraakellian> p   icecast2                                                - Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server
<matthew_> ?
<matthew_> i want to stream MP3, to a already setup server
<Dhraakellian> matthew_: are you familiar with package managers at all?
<matthew_> no Dhraakellian, im a newb - sorry to be a pain
 * Dhraakellian launches adept_manager remotely
<matthew_> I search for it in there?
<matthew_> oooooo
<matthew_> I see :D
<matthew_> wow this is really good
<matthew_> will it install for me too?
<Dhraakellian> that's generally what package managers do
<matthew_> thats great
<Dhraakellian> I usually do most of my package management from the commandline these days.
<matthew_> yeah but im sure your knowledge is vast compaired to mine
<Dhraakellian> but adept_manager and synaptic are decent for graphical package management
<matthew_> I want to break totally and learn this
<Dhraakellian> matthew_: only compared to the newbs.
<Dhraakellian> aptitude and apt-get are the two commandline tools usually used for debian and ubuntu
 * Dhraakellian tends to prefer aptitude for some reason
<TeslaTony_> I found the command line utilities are really good if you know exactly what you want
<TeslaTony_> The GUI versions (Adept, Synaptic) are better if you want to see what's available
<Dhraakellian> iirc, adept's searching is nicer, but actually looking at package information is nicer in synaptic
<Dhraakellian> and synaptic lets you choose which of the available versions you want to install
<TeslaTony_> I really like the search system in adept
<TeslaTony_> Y'know...I think I prefer GNOME as the desktop environment, and KDE's programs...
<MaDeX> bleh ive installed shoucast
<MaDeX> i mean icecast
<MaDeX> but cant find the location of it to run
 * Dhraakellian does a little searching
<TeslaTony_> MaDeX: Type alt+f2 to pull up a command box, then type "icecast" in there
<ep> What the progam to configure xorg.conf?
<TeslaTony_> Of course, that's assuming icecast has a GUI...
<MaDeX> doesnt work :/
<Dhraakellian> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=icecast+ubuntu+howto&btnG=Search
<TeslaTony_> Oh and #icecast
<Dhraakellian> hehheh
<ep> I just ran dpkg-reconfigure to modify xorg.conf so the resolution for my new monitor would be available.   Worked great, but I lost 3d.  Can I just change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf to get it back?  Or do I need to do something else?
#kubuntu 2009-03-23
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/d60d5e3f5 ... i want to measure the speed of a file transfer from nas > pc regarding speed/"parallelism" (of course it is sequencial)
<ubuntu_> i need that both commands in line 76 get in background
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<user16> hey pps...having a problem that's a known bug (cdrecord not having write permissions on /dev/scd1)...however, any changes I make to items in the /dev tree don't survive a reboot...does anyone know a permanent fix for this?
<user16> hey pps...having a problem that's a known bug (cdrecord not having write permissions on /dev/scd1)...however, any changes I make to items in the /dev tree don't survive a reboot...does anyone know a permanent fix for this?
<marc> I removed networkmanager from rc.d startup...how do I put it back? :-/
<marc> in other words, how do I undo "sudo update-rc.d NetworkManager remove"?
<linuxmce> I need help installing a driver. anyone with some spare time?
<marc> I tried "sudo update-rc.d NetworManager add" but it didn't like that :)
<josh-l> hey all, how can I make my regular kubuntu bootsplash a higher resolution?
<josh-l> i'm looking in my menu.lst
<melod> Hey, new to Kubuntu and IRC in general. Wanted to find a chat about movies... how do I do that?
<sivik> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<josh-l> nothing to do with kubuntu sorry...
<sivik> anyone install nvidia and kde with 173 or 177
<evertjuuh> haha lol
<user16> hey pps...having a problem that's a known bug (cdrecord not having write permissions on /dev/scd1)...however, any changes I make to items in the /dev tree don't survive a reboot...does anyone know a permanent fix for this?
<user16> simply chmodding it doesn't help...only temporary fix
<user16> hey pps...having a problem that's a known bug (cdrecord not having write permissions on /dev/scd1)...however, any changes I make to items in the /dev tree don't survive a reboot...does anyone know a permanent fix for this?
<dr_willis> user16:  it may be the user needs to bne in the proper group
<dr_willis>  ./dev/ is built 'on the fly' thats why changes dont stick. as a Dirty work around. You could pur the command to 'fix' it in /etc/rc.local
<dr_willis> and err.. cdrecord wouldent be writing to /dev/sdc1   it would be /dev/sdc
<user16> dr_willis: the user is in the proper group (cdrom) but cdrecrod and wodim (simlink are both owned by root:root
<user16> should cdrecord in /usr/bin be owned by root:cdrom?
<dr_willis> thats the owner of the binary.. it wouldent make much sence for them to be owned that way i think
<user16> do changes in the usr/bin directory stick?
<user16> and I don't know what the 'fix' is to put it into /etc/rc.local :-)
<dr_willis> You just said you did some command to change the permissions in /dev/
<user16> yes...put that same one into rc.local? chmodding the device to 777?
<dr_willis> yes.....
<dr_willis> not a good fix.. but a fix i guess
<dr_willis> be sure you get the right device
<user16> ok...it's wierd that this is a recurrent problem on some of my systems, but not on all
<dr_willis> Im not in ubuntu at the moment so cant test. ive never had any issues with it however
<user16> i've probably put hardy on about a dozen systems now, and issues with perms on optical drives are recurrent, right after initial installation
<dr_willis> You are installing from cd, not from a usb-thummbdrive?
<user16> but not on every system...can't seem to be able to determine when it'll come up...i'm installing from the mini.iso usually
<dr_willis> initial user cant burn either eh? or all users? or just some users?
<user16> initial user can't burn, right from the get-go...that initial user always has sudo priviledges and is usually the only user
<dr_willis> why are you even using the mini.iso?
<user16> and as I said, this and similar probs with optical drives occur on many systems, but not all...maybe 50% of systems after clean install
<user16> i like the mini.iso because it's faster than alternate or livecd install cds...always keep putting off getting my pxe install server configured
<dr_willis> i alweays thougjht ubuntu set up a /dev/dvd or /dev/cdrom /dev/dvdrw links to point to the real device..  could be the permissions on those are wrong.
<dr_willis> I put the alternative cd on a bootable thumb drive.. makes it very snappy :)
<dr_willis> of course all the updates take as long as the initial install.
<user16> exactly...hence the mini.iso...don't have to do updates
<dr_willis>  You just have to install everything to begin with.. over and over and over. :)
<dr_willis> id say test out a normal install/dekstop and see if you can spot any differances
<user16> because initial install is done with newest versions available
<user16> or maybe get off my a*** and tackle the pxe install server again :(
<dr_willis> i just set up a  apt-cach server and let all the rest of the pcs in the lan use that one
<user16> yeah, but you're better at this kind of stuff than I :-) i'm doing so much other stuff (like marketing, <ugh>) i end up putting more advanced learning off
<dr_willis> !find apt-proxy
<ubottu> Found: apt-proxy
<user16> well, bot?
<dr_willis> Im suprised you are even messing with the mini.iso :) see if the normal desktop works  where the mini method fails. and file a bug if ya you can prove its a differance.
<dr_willis> !info apt-proxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy (source: apt-proxy): Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.36.3+nmu1 (intrepid), package size 83 kB, installed size 428 kB
<dr_willis> of coruse is thios worth the effort for a small lan. :)
<user16> i have a small lan, but I'm often doing a build a week...then giving the pc away
<user16> got word of another distribution channel approval on friday, will try to get still another distribution channel tomorrow
<user16> dr_willis: thanks, looking at the howto now...will consider it as a substitution for that pxe install server with all it's many parts...(hate building dhcp servers!)
<dr_willis> if they are identical machines.. you can clone them in other ways
<user16> they're never identical machines...hardware depends on the donations i get
<user16> and canonical still needs to fix some of their official documentation...these days they're saying vsftpd is so superior over other ftp server programs...but only half the steps are there, so, not surprisingly,  following the howto doesn't work
<user16> i can't believe they've let the documentation bug in the apache howto survive all these years :(
<user16> oh well...gonna reboot to see if this rc.local edit fixes the issue
<user16> later
<Kasm279> oh, cheese
<faydriss> i can not call up my 500g ext3 drive
<Kasm279> i cant enable my second video output or otherwise change any of the display settings
<thebe> How is it possible to make my pc shutdown in certain time in Kubuntu system
<LjL> !info ktimer | thebe
<ubottu> ktimer (source: kdeutils): countdown timer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 82 kB, installed size 360 kB
<sivik> anyone install nvidia drivers in kubuntu?
<shadowkllr> in kubuntu w/ kde 4, how do you set a static ip address?
<demi> Is there a good program to unzip .rar files for linux?
<Dragnslcr> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<shadowkllr> how do i set my ip address to be static within my network?
<doleyb> shadowkllr: /etc/network/interfaces, or just ifconfig
<KDesk> hi
<jpw> hi
<KDesk> I have installed compiz, and now I will to auto start it every time. What should I do in KDE? Add it in System Settings in Autostart? Which command?
<beatzz> hey guys
<beatzz> im running into trouble on the laptop
<beatzz> I did the install, but LILO is wasent able to be configured correctly
<beatzz> when I booted again, grub (my previous bootloader
<beatzz> tryed to take over and spits out en error
<[Tequila]> whats the best operating system emulator other than vmware I can run on ubuntu
<brunoqc> you can look at KVM and VirtualBox
<[Tequila]> ty
<ivan__> is compiz-fusion the same as compiz-kde
<ivan__> if i install compiz-kde will it give me a 3d desktop
<ivan__> hello all
<snare1> hello
<ivan__> if i install compiz-kde will it give me a 3d desktop
<ivan__> similar to beryl
<ivan__> pz help
<snare1> no speak english
<josh-l> anyone figure out a fix for firefox tabs using kde4 sytle?
<ivan__> how to install beryl on jaunty
<snare1> good bye
<josh-l> what is the alternative to kcm-gtk ?
<narothepharoh> how do i run themes on xfce desktop?
<josh-l> why dont you ask in the appropriate channel
<narothepharoh> which channel would that be?
<josh-l> narothepharoh: probably #xfce or #xubuntu
<xevious> i installed kubuntu but i can't figure out how to tell it to customize my myspace. help!!!
<cerecitas> xevious myspace like from microsoft?
<xevious> myspace like from the internet
<cerecitas> i don't get what you want to do... dunno if i need more coffee but what you want to customize?
<xevious> i want cool colors on my profile
<cerecitas> i am not really sure that kubuntu can customize my space, you can customize the browser...but myspace i think it goes separately
<xevious> oh. :( rofl
<cerecitas> not sure anyway
<xevious> what about my facebook?
<cerecitas> i think the same, i really do not think you can customize websites... the options myspace and facebook give to you should not be affected by kubuntu... yet i might very well be wrong
<xevious> and how do i integrate webdav and ical integration with apache, providing my users with seamless iCal integration?
<cerecitas> that i have no idea
<Slartibartfast> xevious: maybe you can do a google search instead of asking people to do it for you
<xevious> no i'll give you my root password and you can telnet to my server
<cerecitas> uffff
<cerecitas> it's too early for this, honest.
<Slartibartfast> yeah, right :-)
<josh-l> i wish the firefox-qt was working better
<xevious> g'night. sorry about being a pain in the arse
<neron> how i can configure X
<neron> ?
<cerecitas> shower and worktime. have a nice day.
<cerecitas> or night whatever.
<Guest96880> yo
<xavierg2003> I downloaded Miro and it works fine for linux. except that i can not use it. i can not download music videos. anyideas as to a solution?
<mile> anybody knows why when I try to change to a tty (ctr+alt+f1 to f6), my screen just starts flashing? Do I have to change some monitor settings??
<xp-killer> help im not seing my google bar and my icons for next and previeus on konqueror
<xp-killer> browser
<shahram> you can make them visibel by right click on blonk area on right side of your browser
<xp-killer> help
<xp-killer> help im not seing my google bar and my icons for next and previeus on konqueror
<xt> hm, my .pcf-fonts stopped working in jaunty
<shahram> XP did you do my instraction?
<xp-killer> Tm_T: how can i put back my google bar on my browser konqueror
<xp-killer> how can i put back my google bar on my browser konqueror and my icons next previous?
<neron> Hi all
<neron> I'm need help
<neron> How i can install Bin NVIDIA Drivers
<neron> and extract package
<neron> because i'm need intsall drivers where hasn't internet
<Slartibartfast> neron: to run the bin installation file => extract and install ... do "sh nividia-binfile.bin"
<neron> I have a deb package
<Slartibartfast> neron: Then run dpkg -i nvidia-debpackage.deb
<neron> Thats all?
<neron> no config in xorg
<neron> and etc?
<Slartibartfast> mmm not sure if the postinstall scripts take care of that ......
<Slartibartfast> otherwise check after install if "Driver      "nividia" " is in the device section of xorg.conf
<Slartibartfast> nvidia *
<Slartibartfast> neron: but when i install nvidia drivers for Xorg there are more then one package which get installed
<neron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135891/
<neron> see my xorg.conf
<neron> i don;t understand why he generating there
<ka0z> hey im having trouble installing kubuntu, i have a averatec 6200 laptop and when i try to install it starts displaying code that says something like that it freezes
<ka0z> i have a picture of wut it does
<neron> And i can't change resolution
<ka0z> can anyone help?
<vmt1> hello all :) someone knows how much meters I can use with cat6?
<ka0z> anyone around?
<ka0z> guess no one is alive
<vmt1> ka0z: dexconf?
<ka0z> vmt1: it loads the install screen ask all but then when i tell it to install besides windows (dual boot) it starts to install and says some code like ata0 or something and just keeps doing that over and over again
<ka0z> i can send ya a pic of it
<vmt1> Imthinking then you have a driver problem
<mile> how do I disable the login manager?? I want to have the console login by default...
<adred> how to import key in kubuntu jaunty?kpackagekit can't see the the key i saved in my home directory..
<stdin> adred: it'd use the apt keys, use "sudo apt-key add <filename>"
<adred> stdin, thanks
<Haza> Folks. Kubuntu 8.10, KDE 4.2. How do i change what version of JVM my machine uses?
<stdin> Haza: "sudo update-java-alternatives -s <name>"
<stdin> use update-java-alternatives -l too see the available runtimes
<Haza> stdin: Perfect thank you
<Haza> stdin: It worked thank you. For some reason my Runtime was set to IcedTea6 ?
<Haza> (My Java GUI's looked terrible)
<stdin> maybe it sets itself to default when installed
<Haza> stdin: I don't remember installing it
<buntfalke> hi
<buntfalke> how do i get the normal view in kcontrol instead of the unusable osx-ripoff?
<stdin> if you mean system settings, that's not the same application
<stdin> and the answer is "you can't, it's not the same application"
<buntfalke> stdin: thanks, explains quite a bit then.
<justinnfx> Can anyone help I just got done Installing Kubuntu and grub did not install I still have the xp/vista boot mean
<userone> hello, is there some sort of network monitor for kde? something that shows open network connection and http traffic details
<larsaam> justinnfx: you should be able to install just grub with the livecd, a little tricky but...
<userone> something like live http headers firefox plugin but system wide
<justinnfx> hmm im a noob, how tricky
<larsaam> userone: netstat?
<amgarching> I was again locked out from firefox after a crash. Some of the sqlite databases were left locked (/home is an NFS filesystem). After making a copy of those and renaming back to original locks should have gone. And indded browser history and back button work again. However the google toolbar doesnt: no history neither any search result, just ignoring me. What elese could it be?
<larsaam> justinnfx: not sure if I remember, but should be to go trough the normal install procedure, but no reinstall,
<larsaam> justinnfx: maybe investigate why the grub was not installed?
<userone> isnt netstat a command?
<larsaam> justinnfx: or just http://www.vlug.org/pipermail/discuss/2008-March/024670.html
<justinnfx> larsaam:  I have no idea, it installed great, the partions show up, and under computer it show it installed too
<userone> if you have 2 disks maybe it was installed to the wrong disk
<justinnfx> no
<justinnfx> I have 3 disk
<justinnfx> and each disk has it own os
<beardbar> I am having issues automouting an extra hard drive that contains my music files. im trying to understand fstab but my hd just doesnt seem to mount. anyone point me to a step by step guide perhaps I am missing a step.
<justinnfx> it didn't wipe out any of my other os so,,,
<userone> If you didnt install it to the mbr of the disk you are booting from I think you wont see it then
<ActionParsnip> justinnfx: dont ask in both channels, you look silly
<justinnfx> I installed it across the entire disk
<justinnfx> lol
<justinnfx> my bad
<userone> I mean, you have windows on disk 1 and you installed linux on disk 2, if you install grub to disk 2's mbr and you boot from disk 1 you will see windows boot manager
<Nortt> Need config HArd disk boot prority in BIOS
<Nortt> *priroity
<ActionParsnip> justinnfx: install grub on one of the disks then add entrys to boot the other OSes
<rehman> hi every one.
<rehman> please help, konqueror is not opening the page.
<userone> I'm looking for some kind of network monitor that displays http traffic with urls visited and such, anyone knows?
<dr_willis> ntop can do that.
<dr_willis> but its proberly overkill for your needs.
<rehman> please help me on konqueror
<userone> thanks I'll check it
<victim> rehman: will konqueror open http://www.kubuntu.org/  ?
<mefisto__> rehman: what page?
<ActionParsnip> rehman: what page can't it open?
<bonez46> how does one provide maintenance on a hard drive with kbuntu, graphically? I cant' find a partitioner....or anything to let me reformat a hard drive
<bazhang> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-4ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 203 kB, installed size 708 kB
<ActionParsnip> bonez46: you can use fsck on unmounted drives and partitions
<rehman> Action sory
<rehman> action. i mean it does not browse
<mefisto__> rehman: do other browsers work?
<bonez46> I have kbuntu installed.. what I really would prefer is installling just plain ubuntu.. with gnome.. can I install it next to kbuntu.. and have it boot instead of kbuntu?
<mefisto__> bonez46: yes. install ubuntu-desktop
<mefisto__> bonez46: you can choose which to log in to at the login screen
<bonez46> does kbuntu have a torrent client included, and if so, what's it name?
<mefisto__> ktorrent
<bonez46> mefisto__: ok, next question. where's a launcher? to lauch ktorrent?
<mefisto__> bonez46: should be in the menu, in the "internet" submenu. or alt-F2 and type ktorrent
<bonez46> mefisto__: thanks.. I appreciate the tips..
<userone> is there some package that provides better firefox integration? I only see ubufox in adept, is it for kubuntu too?
<mefisto__> bonez46: one thing you should know about having both kde and gnome installed: the menus in both desktops will be kind of cluttered with apps from both. you might see some things in your menu without icons
<Dillizar> i dont understand  kubuntu 8.10, kde4 dosnt have desktop but kubuntu 8.10 have 2?
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: how do you mean by "doesnt have desktop"
<userone> I tried to install ubuntu desktop and it didnt end up so good, also I got 2 network manager applets and none worked
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip well desktop in kde4.1 its just a widget
<mefisto__> Dillizar: you are talking about the folder /home/username/Desktop ?
<Dillizar> yes
<mefisto__> Dillizar: if you want the Desktop folder to appear on the desktop as it did in kde 3, you can upgrade to kde 4.2 and switch the desktop to "folder view" mode
<Dillizar> mefisto__ i point was that 4.1 doesnt have desktop but yet you can choose from two
<Dillizar> :D
<mefisto__> Dillizar: choose from two? two what? two desktops?
<bonez46> mefisto__: one more question.. how do I bring up the menu you mentioned before, not with alt-f2, but the other one
<bonez46> I installed ubuntu desktop, but it halted before it finished updating grub..
<mefisto__> bonez46: the default menu shortcut is alt-F1 I believe. or just click the menu button
<Dillizar> yes
<bonez46> ok, I see the K menu button.. but there  was another I accessed accidentally.. and it listed ktorrent and others.. but now I can't find it again, and not at alt-f1 either..
<mefisto__> bonez46: did you do the install in commandline?
<mefisto__> bonez46: you have another menu? is it lancelot? or the old style Kmenu?
<bonez46> hmmm not sure.
<mefisto__> Dillizar: I don't know what you mean. what 2 desktops can you choose?
<bonez46> as for the install of ubuntu-desktop. I booted with an 8.10 ubuntu disk. ran install.. it got to a screen near the end.. and just froze with blank screen and cursor. and that was it..
<mefisto__> bonez46: wait, I thought you already had kubuntu installed
<bonez46> in 30" .. I have downloaded 20 mb of a 1.6 gb .iso file..
<bonez46> I have kbuntu installed.
<bonez46> but I think I am more a gnome type. just seems an easier interface for me.. so I wnat to installll it instead of kbuntu..
<ActionParsnip> bonez46: you can just run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and you can switch over
<bonez46> ok..
<ActionParsnip> bonez46: you dont have to reinstall the whole OS just for a different DE
<mefisto__> bonez46: yes, what ActionParsnip said. and if you want to remove kde completely, look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<dr_willis> thats windows thinking.. :)
<dr_willis> lol
<bonez46> ok.. I'll launch that and have it run while I am at work today...
<dr_willis> i alway install gnome and kde.. just too many jhandy apps in both to limit myself
<mefisto__> dr_willis: but which do you log into? both?
<dr_willis> i rarely use kde desktop.. just kde apps
<Nortt> HElp!
<Nortt> why when i choose update any KDE
<Nortt> package
<Nortt> adept want delete another
<ghostcube> Nortt: can u pls post the message to pastie,org ?
<ghostcube> pastie.org
<Nortt> I solved it
<Nortt> update repo
<dr_willis> aHeh - FAQ there :)
<sudla> ugh
<hilx> -> #caveman
<justinnfx> I am installing kubuntu for the first time, I deleted the partion under manual because I want to make it a certian size, but now it asking me for a moint point, what should I use?
<adred> Hi, my system always reverts to 800x600 resolution each time i log in. Is this expected for alpha releases? will this be fixed on the next release?
<jussi01> Hei all!! is there a nice meta package that gives me a whole load of fonts?
<mefisto__> !jaunty | adred
<ubottu> adred: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jimmy51_> is digikam included by default in 8.04?
<justinnfx> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<justinnfx> !FUCK ME IN THE ASS
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy51_> is digikam included by default in 8.04?
<justinnfx> Oohh the bot is cummin on to me
<justinnfx> I love it when you talk dirty to me!
<bazhang> !ops | justinnfx
<ubottu> justinnfx: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<jimmy51_> !digikam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam
<jimmy51_> !digicam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digicam
<bazhang> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9499 kB, installed size 22388 kB
<buntfalke> jussi01: Did you kick him? My client wrote some strange message, and i wonder wether that was a kick or something else new to me
<jussi01> buntfalke: itwas a remove and ban.
<jussi01> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jimmy51_> thanks bazhang.  is it installed by default in 8.04?
<buntfalke> "remove". i see, got to read up on that :-)
<bazhang> !info digikam hardy
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.9.3-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6890 kB, installed size 21928 kB
<jimmy51_> ah
<bazhang> jimmy51_, optional :)
<jimmy51_> that explains why my wife can't find it.  assuming "sudo apt-get install digikam" will install, what's the easiest way to IM a wife to run that command?  anything with "terminal window" will generate a negative reaction :)
<jimmy51_> is there a "windows + r" for run dialog or something similar?
<bazhang> how about adept package manager?
<jimmy51_> doh
<jimmy51_> scared her off
<jimmy51_> i'll be installing it when i get home :)
<mefisto__> jimmy51_: alt-F2
<bazhang> :)
<jimmy51_> too late :)  ALT F2 is good to know though
<jimmy51_> does it work well with sudo?
<mefisto__> jimmy51_: but if you're thinking about doing an apt-get install that way, I don't think it will work
<bazhang> kdesudo
<bazhang> for graphical apps
<jimmy51_> sweet
<easy_> hola
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<bazhang> hi
<cinex> I'm having a slight problem. I have ubuntu installed on a usbdisk. when I boot from it I get a stage.15 read error. it works perfectly in qemu though.
<cinex> in the grub console "find /vmlinuz" works but kernel /vmlinuz is not found.
<CostaRicanQuaker>  I don't know much about downloading scripts at all but I see on this page http://arun.wordpress.com/2007/01/29/download-youtube-videos-the-linux-way/ that option three is the safest way to do this, so I was hoping someone would be able to help me do this
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, dl youtube videos?
<michele_> ciao
<michele_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> !it | michele_
<ubottu> michele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang, yes, a friend of mine has a channel, he's from canada he doesn't speak spanish, i want ot show his videos (with his permision of course) at the peace center where i work at and i want to subtitle them
<CostaRicanQuaker> but for that i need to be able to dl them
<CostaRicanQuaker> i asked him and he said htere are programs that enable you to dl vids from youtube
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, youtube-dl -t url
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang, do i type that into the konsole?
<mefisto__> CostaRicanQuaker: there are firefox extensions that make downloading youtube videos easy too
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, url needs to be replaced with url
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl ?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, miro also dl's youtube video
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang, it seems like i did it now what do i do?
<LeeJunFan> Using Amarok2, I have selected random tracks during playback, but it keeps going sequential. The random menu item is selected, but it's greyed as if not available.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do when i want to download a video from youtube?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how do i know where it will be saved, namely what fodler
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, to your home folder
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang, and what do i do to dl a video?
<CostaRicanQuaker> this one for example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbxZhx2eENo&feature=channel_page
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, use konsole
<CostaRicanQuaker> how though'
<CostaRicanQuaker> what command do i enter?
<bazhang> youtube-dl -t (url of vid you want)
<mefisto__> CostaRicanQuaker: man youtube-dl   to see all the options, usage, etc
<CostaRicanQuaker> what format will it download in?
<CostaRicanQuaker> avi mpeg?
<bazhang> flv
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang, can i switch flv to avi or mpeg?
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, not much point as it will degrade it to the point of being unwatchable
<CostaRicanQuaker> will flv play on a windows computer? that's all they have at the peace center
<bazhang> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> what about ffmpeg -i old-file.flv new-file.mpg ?¿
<KawaiiGourry666> Hi everyone. If someone is not too busy, I was hoping to get help with Skype capturing my microphone. I've installed a SB Audigy soundcard, since I fried my onboard sound card a couple of months ago. I can capture audio in Audacity but getting no luck with Skype. I've done some searching but just feel like I'm running into dead ends.
<mefisto__> bazhang: I convert flv to avi all the time and they are quite watchable.
<bazhang> mefisto__, then you are less picky than I :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> mefisto__, what about ffmpeg -i old-file.flv new-file.mpg ? is it better to convert to avi or to mpeg?
<mefisto__> CostaRicanQuaker: I think it depends on the original flv and how that is encoded
<mefisto__> CostaRicanQuaker: look at youtube-dl man page. there is a "format" option (but I don't know how it works or how well it works)
<CostaRicanQuaker> thanks
<bazhang> np
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone know a good subtitling app
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am getting gnome subtitles
<schalala> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang,  what's this changing the url to pwntube.com thing all about
<jimmy51_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<jimmy51_> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<jimmy51_> !Jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, how can i get libmono-i18n2.0-cil package installed?
<CostaRicanQuaker> from the konsole
<ghostcube> is this the package name from ubuntu or any howto ?
<SlimeyPete> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install libmono-i18n2.0-cil
<arfee> ok people, I'm going to ask a rediculous question but Ubuntu people are the best, anyone got any idea where i can get help with a mathematical 'excel' problem...openoffice people wont help
<slow-motion> hi
<compilerwriter> Ladies and gents I had an issue with plasma getting bungled some way or another and the easiest way to solve it was to just dust my rc file and let a new one get automatically generated.  Anyhow I now have some automatic setting that locks the machine when I am inactive.  Nice for security I know, but this my personal box that is kept locked in my apartment and I would rather not have the hassle.  Do I need to edit the rc file
<compilerwriter> or is there a setting somewhere in system-> that can be adjusted?  I have yet to find the correct thing.
<smookiLinux> hi
<cinex> hi smookiLinux
<compilerwriter> hello smookilinux
<smookiLinux> I can't do /slap command, why ?
<smookiLinux> :D
<smookiLinux> I've just installed kubuntu
<smookiLinux> witch is really really nice
<cinex> /describe me slaps <nick>
<cinex> no
<dino__> how do install java
<cinex> /describe slaps <nick>
<tomsdale> dino__: try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre   - That works for me to get my eclipse program working
<smookiLinux> the /describe command says unknow command as result
<cinex> oh
 * cinex laughs
<cinex> its
<cinex> /me message
<cinex> http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/konvi-cmds.html
<kwerty123> hi
<cinex> hi
<cuznt> i can not access my 500g ext3 hard drive
<cuznt> 4.1.2 32 bit
<cinex> is it mounted?
<cuznt> yes
<cinex> can u access it as root?
<cuznt> /media/comby
<cuznt> i want to use it to store my music files and have it always accessable
<cinex> sudo touch /media/comboy/test; ls -l /media/comby/test
<cinex> sudo touch /media/comby/test; ls -l /media/comby/test
<cuznt> touch: setting times of `/media/comboy/': No such file or directory
<cuznt> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2009-03-23 11:53 /media/comby/te
<cinex> u need to change the permissions to allow your user to access the directory
<cinex> or you can change the group or just make it world read/writeable
<cuznt> by chmod correct?
<cinex> ya, or whocn / chgrp
<cinex> chown
<cuznt> i did chmod and after rebooting it is gone
<cinex> sudo chmod cuznt /media/comby
<cuznt> but still i can not put any files into it *permission denied
<cinex> maybe, the /media directory needs modifying too
<p-f_> note to whoever created the default cursors: when something is round and rotating around a centre, people tend to expect that centre to be the main pointing area, not the top left [invisible] corner
<kavurt> how to mount an ext4 partition?
<cuznt> faydriss@faydriss:/media/comby$ sudo chmod cuznt /media/comby
<cuznt> chmod: invalid mode: `cuznt'
<cinex> chown (i assumed czunt was your username)
<cinex> chown changes the wnership
<cinex> man chown
<cuznt> ok
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<antonio_> ciao
<cuznt> chown worked but still can not move files
<cuznt> permission denied
<cinex> ls -l /media
<cinex> no
<cinex> ls -ld /media
<cinex> ls -ld /media/comby
<cuznt> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2009-03-23 12:00 /media
<cinex> try
<cinex> chmod o=wxr /media
<cuznt> sorry its drwxrwxr-x 4 faydriss root 4096 2009-03-23 11:53 /media/comby
<cinex> what's /media
<cuznt> thats what my dvd cd and hd are listed in
<cuznt> be default
<cinex> ya i know.
<cinex> maybe you should mount it in /opt then you can butcher the file permissions lol
<cuznt> i thought you asked
<giuseppe__> !list
<cuznt> i have no idea how to change the mount
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cinex> its a permission problem anyway
<cinex> are you mounting it by hand ?
 * cuznt does not know about kubuntu|viagara
<cuznt> by hand?
<cinex> how is it mounting?
<cuznt> it is installed in my pc
<cinex> automatically without any  input from you ?
<cinex> is it a usb drive?
<cuznt> no
<cuznt> not usb
<cinex> did you configure it when you installed kubuntu ?
<cuznt> it used to be, but i ripped it out and hard installed it
<cuznt> no i did not
<cinex> do u know the device name ?
<cinex> ie /dev/sdb1
<cuznt> because i have 2 kde's on one 150g hard drive and my 500g is for files
<cuznt> how do i find that out?
<cinex> df -h
<compilerwriter> Where does one go to stop the machine from autolocking a session when one is inactive?
<cinex> and look for the /media/comby entry
<giuseppe_> xdcc send
<cuznt> ty
<cuznt> /dev/sdb1
<cinex> k
<cinex> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<cinex> and try to find a line in there that lists that device
<cuznt> nope
<cuznt> nothing
<cinex> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uud/
<cinex> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<cinex> even
<Dragnslcr> compilerwriter- System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management, maybe
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<compilerwriter> thanks for the help dragnslcr
<cuznt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-03-23 11:23 912818f5-5884-4964-97d6-6c598fbfe17b -> ../../sdb1
<cinex> search /etc/fstat for UUID=912818f5-5884-4964-97d6-6c598fbfe17b
<cinex> cat /etc/fstab |grep 912818f5-5884-4964-97d6-6c598fbfe17b
<cinex> will do it
<giuseppe_> xdcc send
<cuznt> cat /etc/fstab |grep 912818f5-5884-4964-97d6-6c598fbfe17b   is that a command or an entry
<cinex> command
<cinex> it will scan the file and check for the line
<cuznt> is it supposed to do something?
<cinex> not nessecarily
<cinex> try
<cuznt> ok it did nothing
<cinex> cat /etc/fstab |grep /media/comby
<cuznt> nada
<cinex> k
<cinex> do u still have /etc/fstab open ?
<cuznt> yes i do
<cinex> add the line:
<cinex> /dev/sdb1 /opt/comby ext3 relatime 0 2
<cuznt> relatime or realtime
<cinex> relatime
<cuznt> k ty
<cuznt> now i should restart i assume?
<cinex> no
<cinex> god no
<cinex> have you saved it ?
<cuznt> yes
<cinex> k
<thegatetocemeter> can anyone help me to connect my webcam?
<cinex> sudo chown <username> /opt
<cinex> thegatetocemeter: sudo apt-get install camorama
<cinex> see if that detects it
<thegatetocemeter> Camorama is installed ... but it says no video device found ...
<cinex> what camera is it ?
<thegatetocemeter> Creative
<thegatetocemeter> VF0230
<cuznt> k
<cinex> thegatetocemeter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<cinex> cuznt: mkdir -p /opt/comby
<gabriel9> hi all
<cuznt> si`
<gabriel9> is there somebody who is using kubuntu 9.04 alpha 6?
<palee> hi to everybody
<cinex> cuznt: sudo umount /media/comby
<gabriel9> i'm curius which kernel do you use?
<cuznt> /media/comby: device is busy.
<cinex> u need to close down any dolphins/konquerors in the directory and cd out in any konsoles
<cuznt> close fstab?
<cinex> sure
<thegatetocemeter> hmmmm ... i tryed ... No such file or directory after i tryed to connect ...
<cuznt> done
<cinex> when u look at your konsole it will list the directory you in. make sure non of them are in /media/comby
<cinex> @shazlop:/media$
<cinex> something like that
<cinex> @shazlop:/media/comby$
<cuznt> i am /faydriss
<cinex> are there any in there?
<cuznt> faydriss@faydriss:~$
<cinex> k
<cinex> try it agian
<cinex> sudo umount /media/comby
<cuznt> umount: /media/comby: not found
<cinex> k
<cinex> sudo mount -a
<cuznt> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<cinex> you could open it again and create a blank line at the bottom by pressing enter
<gabriel_9> is there somebody who is using kubuntu 9.04 alpha 6?
<gabriel_9> i'm curius which kernel do you use?
<cinex> wb smookiLinux
<smookiLinux> thanks :)
<smookiLinux> I've just installed the flash player package but still no flash on konqueror, is there something special to active it ?
<cuznt> k
<cinex> smookiLinux: try firefox
<cinex> cuznt: erm. sudo mount -a
<cinex> again
<cuznt> k
<smookiLinux> cinex: I'd like to keep on konqueror as it uses webkit
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<EagleScreen> smookiLinux you have to update the plugins in konqueror
<giuseppe_> xdcc send
<smookiLinux> but konqueror has no menu ???
<cuznt> done twice
<EagleScreen> Preferences -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins -> Look for plugins, it will detect the new plugin and will begin to use it
<Palee> does somebody have Winfast DTV1800H tuner card?
<smookiLinux> EagleScreen: well I can't see Configure konqueror
<EagleScreen> in Konqueror tools bars
<EagleScreen> Preferences -> Konfigure Konqueror
<cuznt> cobmy is gone
<cuznt> comby rather
<smookiLinux> ok thanks all I got it (the icon was missing by default)
<EagleScreen> i mean this: http://imagebin.ca/view/9dRAsit.html
<smookiLinux> cool
<cuznt> cinex ??
<smookiLinux> kde is great !!!
<condominio> www.chacarabighouse
<smookiLinux> condominio: does not work
<cinex> cuznt: ?
<shaqarlama> HI all
<shaqarlama> xalxno aqxart\/
<shaqarlama> gigaxar\/
<ScorpKing> !hi | shaqarlama
<ubottu> shaqarlama: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shaqarlama> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/
<kikimara> hi shaqarlama
<Jampiter> Hi
<ScorpKing> shaqarlama: and please stop that
<shaqarlama> welcome u tukaia
<shaqarlama> :D
<shaqarlama> ok
<shaqarlama> i'll be peacemaker
<shaqarlama> :)
<shaqarlama> i love kubuntu
<kikimara> we love shaqarlama
<Jampiter> I have a laptop, and I have plugged an external LCD monitor into it. No picture is showing, and it is not showing up in the monitors settings. How do I make it work?
<cinex> Jampiter: what graphics driver are you using ?
<kikimara> jampiter  press FN+ shortkey
<cinex> shortkey, whats that?
<Jampiter> cinex: I have an ATI Radeon 200M and the Ubuntu driver. It has worked with GNOME in the past.
<kikimara> depends on laptop
<Jampiter> kikimara: Er, is the shortkey marked with a specific icon?
<kikimara> yeah
<Jampiter> Oh! I think I have it..
<kikimara> does it helped?
<Jampiter> It does nothing.
<Jampiter> IT isn't showing up in the dialog for monitors
<cinex> i have only set up an external monitor with nvidia
<kikimara> is it exavt shortkey?
<kikimara> is it exact shortkey?
<Jampiter> It has a picture of what looks like a laptop from the side, then a /, then a monitor
<|PaperTiger|> Anyone here dual boot with Windows?
<Tm_T> why asking?
<|PaperTiger|> fter using Super Grub Disk to reinstall GRUB launcher, Windows now won't launch. Any suggestions?
<|PaperTiger|> After*
<Tm_T> depends on the error ofcourse (:
<jimmy51_> i have about 100 photos from vacation.  what's the best way to distribute them in a digital photo album to both linux and windows users?
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: depends, you mean website or some web service?
<|PaperTiger|> I have the GRUB booter back, but Windows does nothing
<jimmy51_> Tm_T: i was hoping some distributable file
<jimmy51_> but i guess on the web would be fine
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: hmm, zip works
<jimmy51_> Tm_T: no... i mean something the user (wife, grandma, uncle, etc) would open, with thumbnails and the ability to click through them
<jimmy51_> with comments per picture
<cinex> flickr?
<Tm_T> ah, generate webpage from it then, don't ask how though, I remember I did that using Konqueror in the past but dunno about its status these days
<jimmy51_> this looks cool, but it's not free:  http://www.fotoplayer.com/v3.1/index.html
<josh-l> okay yesterday i installed a bunch of stuff i no longer need, but i cant really remember what everything is, is there anything i can do to find out and uninstall? (i used aptitude)
<Slartibartfast> josh-l: you can try to find ou with "history" ....... history |grep aptitiude
<Slartibartfast> out*
<josh-l> oh ok thanks Slartibartfast
<pietro_z> salut a tous
<pietro_z> bonsoir messieurs
<ScorpKing> jimmy51_: have you tried an openoffice presentation?
<jimmy51_> negative
<jimmy51_> ScorpKing: is that compatible with ms ppt?
<ScorpKing> jimmy51_: no, the other way round but you get openoffice for windows
<jimmy51_> hmm
<ScorpKing> jimmy51_: it might be a nice way to introduce openoffice to a few windows users ;)
<lockphreaker> hi
<ScorpKing> jimmy51_: you can also make a video cd or dvd
<ScorpKing> !hi | lockphreaker
<ubottu> lockphreaker: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lockphreaker> im from colombia and you
<michele> ciao
<michele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Makuseru> Is there any way to change what device Kmix controls?
<josh-l> can anyone tell me how to tell kde to use firefox as default browser instead of konqueror please
<Ilie> josh-l:  go to system settings
<Ilie> and choose default applications
<Ilie> you can set your default browser from there
<josh-l> Ilie I tried that, it gives me only a space to enter in the browser to use, and i tried "firefox" doesnt seem to work
<josh-l> unless maybe i need to restart konversation for it to work
<Ilie> type in konsole "whereis firefox"
<Ilie> and enter the whole path to firefox
<Ilie> something la /usr/bin/firefox if it's installed there
<josh-l> ah ok thx
<Ilie> np
<beardbar> i get this notifier that says 22 software updates available in my taskbar, but when i open kpackage im fully updated, what givs
<denford> i have a new monitor and need to somehow enable higher resolutions on my monitors, how can I do this?
<marek__> hi i have two coputers, one is on my desk at work - and it has access to ftp server, and i also have one in my home, it has a different IP and has no access for that specific server. How can i "tunnel" the connection between them? i already installed ssh server on my work PC
<cerecitas> now this might sounds a bit.. but how to watch a windows media audio file on kubuntu?
<cinex> anyone know how to convert .eml files (thunderbird) to pdf?
<faichele> cinex: If under KDE, and using CUPS, try printing to the "PDF" printer.
<hix> cerecitas: sudo apt-get install w32codecs  (w64codecs if u use 64bit)
<cerecitas> thanks hix
<cinex> faichele: will that actually put it into a pdf file?
<cinex> hahaha, faichele that's awsome
<Albyyx> urgs
<faichele> cinex: The printed files should go in a folder named "PDF" in your home directory.
<cinex> now if only opera would print it properly... or gmail would print it with the attachments in-line
<noaXess> !quanta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta
<noaXess> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2435 kB, installed size 5900 kB
<noaXess> is ther a newer version of quanta? for kde4.2?
<slow-motion> n8
<noaXess> !info kde4-quanta
<ubottu> Package kde4-quanta does not exist in intrepid
<Ilie> any good editor/ide for php ?
<jussi01> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<kaddi> hello everyone :)
<kornfan71> Hey. Trying to get a good VNC server for Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.2. Krfb has been giving me issues. Any ideas?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<kaddi> anyone know a good program, that'll write my thesis for me? ;)
<hix> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<Ilie> thanks jussi01, I'm interested in web development tools, quana is nice but I don't like the look
<kaddi> !hi |KomiaPoika
<ubottu> KomiaPoika: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<KomiaPoika> i have kubuntu 8.10 with kde4. how can i delete kde4 and install kde3 instead?
<KomiaPoika> while keeping my 8.10 system
<noaXess> does anybody know a status of quanta+ fro kde4?
<jussi01> !info kompozer | Ilie
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<noaXess> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<noaXess> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-5 (intrepid), package size 1572 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<achim_xxxl> hello
<kaddi> !hi |achim_xxxl
<ubottu> achim_xxxl: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kornfan71> Hey. Trying to get a good VNC server for Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.2. Krfb has been giving me issues. Any ideas?
<idebug> hey, having a problem with fusesmb... i won't find anything at all. using plain configuration. here's what i get when i run fusesmb with debug toggled on. http://pastebin.com/d4427ed00
<kaddi> KomiaPoika: I found this thread, that might make you happy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695&highlight=kde3+intrepid
<KomiaPoika> thx
<idebug> its verys trange. the only reason it complains that fusesmb.cache is running is that it sees a pid file that fusesmb.cache created (before it died). deleting the pid file has no effect
<hi_all> hi
<kaddi> !hi |hi_all
<ubottu> hi_all: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hi_all> kaddi:  hi
<hi_all> anyone know anything about this error: "Could not obtain a write lock on the cache, falling back to read-only mode" ??
<hi_all> I can't update
<hi_all> It was after install Kubuntu 8.10
<kaddi> hi_all usually that means, that another instance of adept is already running
<hi_all> kaddi: thanks... I'll investigate!
<Kasm279> ok, i get this error on startup : no command arguments supplied! Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> kdesudo will now exit....
<Kasm279> ok, i get this error on startup : no command arguments supplied! Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> kdesudo will now exit....
<Kasm279> oops
<Kasm279> ok, i get this error on startup : no command arguments supplied! Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> kdesudo will now exit....
<Kasm279> aargh
<Kasm279> wat do i do?
<mefisto__> panic
<josh-l> whats the package for qt libs?
<Kasm279> it works ok, though....
<hi_all> kaddi:  perfect, thanks :)
<Kasm279> except for the error....
<mefisto__> Kasm279: where do you see the error message? is this after login?
<Kasm279> yes
<mefisto__> Kasm279: so the message appears in a window?
<Kasm279> whoa, that cd is HOT!
<Kasm279> yes
<mefisto__> Kasm279: what kubuntu version?
<Kasm279> 8.10
<Kasm279> !you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<hi_all> I can see all my volumes from 'File Manager' but I'd like to know where there are they mound (!)
<hi_all> *mounted
<hi_all> I was a question if someone can give me an idea.......... :)
<Kasm279>  /dev/
<hi_all> :O  I'll re-check, thanks Kasm279
<Dragnslcr> hi_all- if you select one of them, the path should be shown
<Dragnslcr> No, /dev is the physical devices, not the mount points
<Kasm279> oh
<Dragnslcr> If they were mounted automagically, they're probably in /media
<yao_ziyuan1> right click the title bar of a dolphin window,
<yao_ziyuan1> does the popup menu have shadow?
<yao_ziyuan1> it seems all other programs do but dolphin doesn't
<hi_all> Dragnslcr:  Let's see,............
<hi_all> Yes! NOW they are mounted
<hi_all> but they were mounted only after use File Manager.......... is it possible?
<hi_all> I didn't see these volumes before in /media
<mefisto__> Kasm279: it seems to me that you might be logging out when a program with root privileges is running, and so the session is saved. and when the session is restored on next login, it tries to restart the program that had root privileges, and that confuses kdesudo somehow
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> it does it evry time i log in
<mefisto__> Kasm279: you might want to try turning off session restore, logout, then login and see if the error message still appears
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> how to turn off session restore?
<irvingh30> hello, i need some help, i just downloaded the kubuntu DVD and i?m trying to run the live DVD to see how it works before installing it, is asking me for a username and password and i dont know what to put, can someone help me with that?
<kaddi> hi_all if you want the partitions to be mounted automatically you might add them to fstab
<mefisto__> Kasm279: systemsettings > advanced tab > session manager. change it to "start with an empty session"
<kaddi> yeah, thats called timing -.-
<jamesjedimaster> irvingh30: try with ubuntu / ubuntu or user / user
<irvingh30> i?ll try that
<irvingh30> thanks
<Kasm279> yay, i logged out an changed the session type to KDE new
<Kasm279> and it worked
<Kasm279> thanks, everybody
<mefisto__> Kasm279: it would be interesting to see if the error message appears if you switch session restore back on again
<sk8terboyv> hi, is anyone that caan help me ?
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sk8terboyv> i wanna know if i have downloada the install cd of ubuntu from the offiicial site, and i don't haave a cd-rom, can i boot for install it, form my hard disk ?? i have now windws 98 install on my hard disk. how can i rule the instalation from the hard disk to install it ?? please, anyone... ?!
<Kasm279> no cd rom?
<mefisto__> sk8terboyv: can you boot from usb?
<sk8terboyv> no, i don't have a cd rom, and the usb doesn't work, and i have win 98 insstalled on my hard disk ! i wanna install it booting from my hard disk !
<mefisto__> sk8terboyv: if you boot from your hard disk, you will get windows
<sk8terboyv> look, friend. i have now installed on my hard disk windows 98, but i wanna install ubuntu ! how can i boot ubunt from my hard disk ? isn't clear... ?
<mefisto__> sk8terboyv: you might be able to install thru wubi, if you can mount the ISO with a windows app that can mount ISOs
<mefisto__> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sk8terboyv> i understand it, but...did u notice that i sad that i have installed on my hard disk windows 98, did wubi work under windows 98 ?
<sk8terboyv> ohh...no help ...in here...
<sk8terboyv> tell me then, where i should ask for some help ... ?
<kaddi> did you at least look at the links given?
<mefisto__> sk8terboyv: http://wubi-installer.org/ says Windows 98, 2000, XP, Vista
<sk8terboyv> yes friend, i'm there !
<sk8terboyv> i don't fine the link for download wubi...
<Kasm279> mount ISO's with daemon tools
<sk8terboyv> where can i search for it ?
<mefisto__> sk8terboyv: http://wubi-installer.org/ also I don't think you need the ISO if you install with wubi. never tried wubi though, so I'm not sure
<sk8terboyv> uffff...
<sk8terboyv> thanks anyway...
<Kasm279> mefisto_, i didnt turn the session restore off
<mefisto__> Kasm279: so you logged out, logged in again, but no error message?
<mefisto__> Kasm279: ok, I think I understand. you chose a new session when you logged in, at the login screen
<Kasm279> yes
<Kasm279> i clicked session type and clicked KDE (new)
<Kasm279> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Kasm279> !apple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple
<Kasm279> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jorgeinss> holas
<jorgeinss> hola
<javimansilla> how do I configure my touchpad in kde4?
<kosmonaut> hi! what is the name of the kde-documentation-package (when I press f1 there is no handbook available)
<Kasm279> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Kasm279> 0.+47
<mefisto__> kosmonaut: khelpcenter4
 * Kasm279 is burning yet another ISO
<Kasm279> this is of xubuntu PPC
<josh-l> anyone know how to get Fancytasks, and or Stasks for intrepid?
<kosmonaut> mefisto__: thx! It' s installed ;-)
<Kasm279> !about
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about
<kosmonaut> mefisto__: strange don' t how I deinstalled it
<kosmonaut> does some1 user quassel here....I wonder how to "ignore" all those user bla has cloed/quit/joined messages
<josh-l> hey folks check out this awsome effect for kde panel:
<josh-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY_0xSdyy6s
<kosmonaut> nice :-d
<baal> hallo
<kaddi> i want it :D
 * baal for once got linux installed.
<josh-l> me too
<josh-l> check this out too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfqtnncLNcQ
<kaddi> so, before i start thinking, i'll just ask: how do i get it? :D
<baal> how can i make mouse clicking less sensitive ?
<mefisto__> kosmonaut: I'm using quassel. right-click in the chat window, there is a "hide events" submenu
<josh-l> btw if you guys are running intrepid 32 bit you can install these from here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfqtnncLNcQ
<josh-l> oops sorry
<josh-l> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Stasks+for+intrepid+KDE+4.2.1?content=100753
<josh-l> from there and
<josh-l> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Fancytasks+for+intrepid+KDE+4.2.1?content=100754
<kosmonaut> mefisto__: Yeah! Great!
<josh-l> i unfortunately and running on 64 bit, so cant install those :(
<irvingh30> hello it?s me again
<Kasm279> fancy tasks: dock clone?
<josh-l> yeah dude for kde panel
<irvingh30> tried to use user user, kubuntu kubuntu and demo demo as passwords for kubuntu Live DVD and nothing happens
<kosmonaut> mefisto__: so much better now
<josh-l> if anyone tries out stasks, or fancytasks let me know how it goes
<irvingh30> kubuntu is asking me for username and password and i don?t know what to do
<josh-l> what are the kde4 dev packages ? i want to compile something
<irvingh30> hey can someone help me, i need HELP
<Kasm279> root root, root kubuntu
<irvingh30> sorry?
<cinex> whats up irvingh30 ?
<kosmonaut> irvingh30: when does kubuntu want a password
<cinex> asking you where?
<irvingh30> yes exactly
<irvingh30> the first screen that appears is that one, before that i see just a screen that shows half pink and the other half little boxes but i cant tell you exactly how it looks like
<cinex> the login screen ?
<irvingh30> yes
<cinex> what password did you set for your username ?
<irvingh30> login screen but is just a live CD, is not suppossed to ask for that
<cinex> oh
<Zengol> Good afternoon everyone.
<irvingh30> havent set any
<cinex> username: ubuntu
<cinex> password blank, i think
<josh-l> what are the kde4 dev packages ? i want to compile something
<kosmonaut> (not sure blank 2*?)
<irvingh30> tried that didnt work
<cinex> try password ubuntu
<cinex> or
<cinex> press cntrl+alt+f1 log into the console.
<cinex> alt+f7 to get back to the login screen
<irvingh30> let me try that
<irvingh30> any other suggestion?, sorry im totally new with this
<cinex> well if u can log into the text terminal u can get the desktop loaded that way
<kosmonaut> irvingh30: now...please explain...u r starting your liveCD and u need to login? is that right? Or did you log-out for any reason
<Zengol> Anyone know of a sound processor that is designed for the Linux OS?
<cinex> Zengol: audacity?
<josh-l> does anyone know what the kde4 development packages are please? I am trying to compile something
<cinex> probably not what your looking for
<irvingh30> no, i just tried live to test before installing
<halfsane> hey guys, is there a way with kde 4.2 to save dragged and dropped text/pics like in gnome?
<kosmonaut> irvingh30: hmm...strange isn' t it?!
<cinex> irvingh30: did u manage to log into the console?
<irvingh30> nop
<cinex> wrong password?
<irvingh30> not at all i havent set any user or password
<Zengol> cinex: I mean a sound processor as in, plug your guitar jack into the front of your PC and have the ability to add sound effect's and record your music.
<cinex> Zengol: beats me im afraid
<kosmonaut> how about *nothing* for user and nothing for *password*?
<cinex> iNiku: what username/password did you try?
<kosmonaut> forget about those **
<mefisto__> Zengol: creox is one that I know of
<kaddi> how can i change the location of a given widget in the taskbar?
<cinex> kaddi: kde4 or 3 ?
<kaddi> 4
<cinex> click on the little cashew in the corner of the tasbar, the you can just drag them around
<Zengol> mefisto__: Ahh, thank you man, that's exactly what i am looking for.
<cinex> u will need to unlock the widgeets first though
<mefisto__> Zengol: rock on :)
<kaddi> it's magic. now it works :D thx cinex
<cinex> nice
<Zengol> mefisto__: How good is the compatibility with the system, such as crashing and bad feedback?
<kaddi> josh-I just installed both: fancytasks and stasks on intrepid 32bit with kde 4.2 and both work like a charm.
<Zengol> mefisto__: Well, nvm, i'll just have to give it a go and hope it goes well compared to other OS's that i'd rather not mention.....
<mefisto__> Zengol: I've never used it. it got installed with the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage. it probably uses jack audio, so depends on how well jack is set up
<Zengol> Yes, jack audio.
<SeanTater> When I suspend my computer, my monitor turns off, but that's all. I can't turn it back on, but I know my computer is still on because it takes time to turn off after I press the power button. In short: can I suspend and leave my monitor on, to see what's going on?
<Zengol> mefisto__: I hope it work's well with an active bass guitar.
<Zengol> mefisto__: I'll have to give it a go here after awhile when i get my speaker's set up.
<josh-l> if anyone feels like it I would adore to have a 64bit package of these: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Stasks+for+intrepid+KDE+4.2.1?content=100753
<josh-l> and http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Fancytasks+for+intrepid+KDE+4.2.1?content=100754
<mefisto__> Zengol: you might want to install the linux-rt kernel for audio
<p-f__> Is there a hidden "make the monitor *really* turn off" option somewhere? Mine just blanks out, which is still too bright when trying to sleep.
<p-f__> I've got it set to power off after 10 minutes, but it doesn't actually do anything
<cinex> p-f__: you been into system settings and checked the power control?
<cinex> oh
<cinex> there is always the power switch :s
<Dragnslcr> p-f__- using System Settings -> Display -> Power Management?
<Dragnslcr> Actually, System Settings -> Display -> Power Control
<p-f__> Dragnslcr: using Search->Power, because I wasn't actually expecting pwoer settings to be under display, but yes :p
<p-f__> aha, it works now
<Zengol> mefisto__: How do i go about getting the rt kernel?
<p-f__> it seems as though the solution was to change that setting from 10 minutes to 2, apply, change it to 9, apply, change to 1 and apply again
<mefisto__> Zengol: install linux-rt   or you could install ubuntustudio-audio if you want to install a whole bunch of audio apps and tools too. the rt kernel will come with ubuntustudio
<jpedroza> evening all, I am running into an issue where my laptop reports that the battery has reached critical level and will shut down. the problem is that the battery is fully charged. I have looked into several older bugs, and they were supposedly fixed in Intrepid, but I am still having the issue.
<mefisto__> jpedroza: and does it then shut down? or is it just confused and lying to you about the battery?
<jpedroza> mefisto__: It promptly shuts down.
<jpedroza> mefisto__: this is with a new battery that has been charging overnight.
<lockphreaker> hi
<mefisto__> jpedroza: that's not good
<jpedroza> mefisto__: I know.
<jpedroza> mefisto__: Booting to Windows and I have no issue
<jpedroza> mefisto__: only happens in Linux
<mefisto__> jpedroza: just kubuntu? or have you tried other DEs or other distros and have the same problem?
<jpedroza> only tried kubuntu
<lockphreaker> spanish?
<jpedroza> lockphreaker: try #kubuntu-es
<lockphreaker> tank s  j pedroza
<jpedroza> mefisto__: For a while I had Jaunty on this same laptop, as a test laptop, and it worked fine. Since I reverted to Intrepid (clean Install) it is having this issue.
<mefisto__> jpedroza: ok, jaunty uses powerdevil for power management. I don't think intrepid does, but I think powerdevil is in intrepid repos, so it's installable
<mefisto__> !powerdevil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerdevil
<mefisto__> !info powerdevil
<ubottu> powerdevil (source: powerdevil): Power manager for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 160 kB, installed size 556 kB
<jpedroza> mefisto__: I tried to install Powerdevil, but it fails
<mefisto__> jpedroza: fails to install?
<inteliwasp> i have a intel core2 quad core chip, but when i try the 64bit version cd, it boots me to a busybox shell, can i only use x86 only?
<jpedroza> mefisto__: looks like it needs libplasma2 and that needs kde-workspace-data 4.1.4 but 4.2.1a is installed
<jpedroza> inteliwasp: Is the quad core from intel x86 or x86_64?
<jpedroza> inteliwasp: I am not familliar with that chip
<inteliwasp> jpedroza, how can i tell?
<inteliwasp> er...
<mefisto__> jpedroza: you might be able to install the jaunty package then. search for it at packages.ubuntu.com
<carpii> all quad cores are 64 bit afaik
<inteliwasp> let me wili it
<inteliwasp> wiki*
<jpedroza> carpii: appears to be
<inteliwasp> i didn't see anything wrong in dmesg...
<xavierg2003_> hello
 * xavierg2003_ yawns
<andrey_> !
<jpedroza> ok, so my battery now shows that it is not present in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state even though I am running on the battery right now.
<XPS_M1330> where can I get the public keys for the ppa sources?
<XPS_M1330> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8B9FBE5158B3AFA9
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: do this: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 8B9FBE5158B3AFA9  (the string from the GPG error)
<XPS_M1330> thanks a lot
<yayo> saludos
<yayo> español
<yayo> speak spanish
#kubuntu 2009-03-24
<Dashkal> I've run into an odd problem.  knetworkmanager is somehow limiting my upstream bandwidth.  problem does not occur when knetworkmanager is killed and the network started with nm-applet (gnome's equiv)
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<Ev0luti0n_> anybody using a thomson router here?
<jamesjedimaster> !es | yayo
<ubottu> yayo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * Dashkal sighs
<Dashkal> or not, it just made the problem go away for a few minutes.
<stealth-> whats the kde4 equivalent to ctrl+alt+D (downside all windows)?
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<amelie> Hi
<stealth-> hi
<amelie> I tried to set my 4 desktops with different wallpaper on each, and couldn't find any instructions on the help guide to do it
<amelie> is it possible?
<amelie> any ideas?
<stealth-> nope :(
<Ev0luti0n_> at least 2 separate monitors is possible
<Ev0luti0n_> to do that
<amelie> heheh too expensive
<amelie> well, thanks anyway
<amelie> bye
<Ev0luti0n_> folks, anyone with a thomson router?
<Dashkal> Is there a way to set the fat32 volume label on a usb disk in kubuntu?
<dwidmann> Dashkal: I bet gparted could do it
<Dashkal> mm, that'll work.  I just don't want it mounting as "disk" anymore.  Something descriptive please
<dwidmann> eww, I'm lagging, bad
<yayo> cual es el canal en espa;ol_
<maco> yayo: #kubuntu-es
<yayo> grasias maco
<maco> yayo: no problema
<yayo> hermano disculpa una preguntica
<yayo> el kubuntu no utiliza los efectos visuales del ubuntu studio_
<yayo> maco: kubuntu no utiliza los efectos visuales del ubuntu studio_
<Ev0luti0n_> yayo: aqui tem que se falar inglês
<yayo> maco:sorry i dont speak iglesh so much
<Ev0luti0n_> mas ele está a dizer que podes falar no kubuntu-es
<yayo> ok
<Ev0luti0n_> usa o tradutor do google ou parecido, para traduzir para inglês
<Kradziej> wazzuuupp
<halfsane> hey guys, is there a way with kde 4.2 to save dragged and dropped text/pics like in gnome?
<Klevi> Kubuntu 8.1 Propeitary Nvidia drivers installed, logging in X restarts
<Klevi> Any clues why? =)
<Klevi> *reads topic looks confused and grabs CD*
<shadowkllr> for setting up a lampp server on kubuntu, what's the best way? install apache, mysql, etc individually, or is there a full package? i need phpmyadmin too
<Klevi> Unrelated to what you asked shadowkllr but maybe youd know.
<Klevi> Kubuntu 8.1 Propeitary Nvidia drivers installed, logging in X restarts
<Klevi> Why?
<shadowkllr> haha i just had the same thing happen
<Klevi> Can i fix that at all??
<shadowkllr> i'm not sure about 8.1, i''ve had some problems and reverted back to 8.04
<Klevi> *facepalms*
<shadowkllr> and kde 3
<Klevi> Wonderful
<Klevi> -.-
<shadowkllr> yeah i know, for some reason i couldn't see anything after a few restarts on a fresh install of kde 4
<shadowkllr> and 8.10
<shadowkllr> it was a totally black screen
<Klevi> No, just with the prop. drivers
<Klevi> the standad ones worked, sort of
<Klevi> but the second i enabled OpenGl it died
<Klevi> so id have to reinstall
<shadowkllr> i was getting that message when i first installed 8.04 again, but letting adept do it's thing took care of it
<Klevi> its possible that you had some effects enabled by default that used opengl
<shadowkllr> and i no longer get the message
<Klevi> which wont work properly ever for me
<shadowkllr> perhaps
<Klevi> but theres nothing you can think of that i can change or reconfigure through console to fix this
<shadowkllr> what type of vid card do you have?
<Klevi> Nvidia GeForce2Go 32 Megs of DDR2 ram
<Klevi> Lookup the dell Inspirion 8200
<Klevi> everything is stock minus the ram, which is 2 gigs
<shadowkllr> i'd search nvidia's website, sometimes they offer linux drivers, i know ati is really good about it, and nvidia is starting to catch on
<Klevi> well
<Klevi> right now im using my windows HD
<Klevi> I physically switch harddrives per OS
<Klevi> too small to Dual boot
<shadowkllr> ew...
<shadowkllr> bootloader ftw
<Klevi> Yeah, its a bit of a mess
<Klevi> but
<Klevi> dual booting a 40 gig hd
<Klevi> isnt worth it
<Klevi> =P
<shadowkllr> true, but why don't you have both setup?
<Klevi> Laptop
<shadowkllr> i see
<Klevi> Which is why i leave the gfx alone
<Klevi> and processor
<shadowkllr> i see...hmmm
<Klevi> which isnt BAD but not great
<Klevi> whats funny is
<Klevi> I got the wireless drivers installed
<Klevi> rebooted after doing an aptget update install
<Klevi> is when x wouldnt work
<shadowkllr> on my laptop, i run vista 32 bit home, but i have a 8gig flashdrive that has a persistent image of backtrack 3 on it, i just use that if i want to do any linux related tasks
<Klevi> cant boot from USB
<shadowkllr> ouch
<Klevi> no BIOS compatibiltiy
<Klevi> Im waiting for Miight to release for the wii
<shadowkllr> can you use a live cd?
<Klevi> so i can run some form of linux on my wii
<Klevi> Yeah
<shadowkllr> i have yellowdog on my oldschool xbox
<Klevi> I can use a Live CD
<Klevi> Badass
<Klevi> =P
<Klevi> im thinkin ill get an uber big HD and use that in this computer soon
<Klevi> 40 gigs is choking me
<shadowkllr> i'm not really sure tho what the deal with that error is tho, i've seen it before, but to tell you the truth i'm not the authority on linux yet, been using it for about 2 years now, but i still have no0b questions alot
<shadowkllr> yeah that's about the gist of it
<shadowkllr> i'm barely scrounging by with a dedicated kubuntu box with 80gigs by itself,
<shadowkllr> but i'm only using it for web development atm
<Klevi> mm
<Klevi> Im a multimedia guy
<Klevi> Music, Pics, Videos
<Klevi> all of which
<Klevi> are HUGE
<sivik> anyone here get kde working with nvidia 180 drivers?
<shadowkllr> i made a huge mistake and said i was tired of kubuntu and wanted to try debian
<shadowkllr> and fedora
<Klevi> EVERYONE is asking about Nvidia
<Klevi> so its not just me
<Klevi> mmk
<Klevi> I felt retarded
<Klevi> Oh
<Klevi> Oh
<Klevi> You may know this or not too, shadowkllr
<Klevi> Can Wine run Direct X enabled games?
<sivik> Klevi, which version of the driver
<sivik> yes klevi
<Klevi> sivik, ill repost my situation
<sivik> sorry, i cam in too late
<Klevi> Nvidia GeForce2Go 32 Megs of DDR2 ram
<sivik> oh dear, thats old
<Klevi> Kubuntu 8.1 Propeitary Nvidia drivers installed, logging in X restarts
<p_quarles> Wine can run *some* DirectX games; and a few more unreliably :) (see winehq.com for details)
<Klevi> ty
<Klevi> Ill look into that later
<shadowkllr> i think wine can support directx 9, but does not fully support 10 yet
<shadowkllr> it's hit or miss i'm told
<Klevi> 9 is good
<shadowkllr> but that's why i run windows too lol
<Klevi> Im only running PSObb
<Klevi> which even on this thing
<p_quarles> right; it does support 9, but that doesn't mean *all* DX9 games will run
<Klevi> runs pretty well
<shadowkllr> yeah p_quarles is right, i re-read what i wrote, didn't want to give the impression that all dx9 games are supported, but it's more than dx 10 games
<Klevi> Im not in any rush or dependant upon playing that game under Kubuntu
<Klevi> But
<Klevi> It'd be nice
<shadowkllr> so back to my question if anyone knows(i had this kubuntu box setup a long time ago as my lampp server, but don't know the most efficient way to do it) should i install the lamp components individually, or is there a package that includes them all?
<Klevi> What IS Lampp
<shadowkllr> apache, mysql, php,perl(orpython depending on some peoples pref)
<Klevi> Sorry, Im a noob to allot of things
<Klevi> Thats awesome
<ufuk_k> shadowkllr: sudo tasksel lamp-server
<ufuk_k> this command should install lamp stack I think.
<shadowkllr> k i'll try
<Dragnslcr> shadowkllr- there might be a metapackage that installs them, but it's not all that difficult to install three or four packages yourself
<ufuk_k> shadowkllr: it will takes time, but it does not hangs, just wait for it.
<shadowkllr> no i know, drag, i just didn't know what was more efficient/preferred, this is a fresh install and i was just curious as it's been some time since i did that
<shadowkllr> klevi, what's even more awesome is that i can ssh into this box from my phone or laptop where ever i go and change things as needed =P
<Klevi> perty cool
<Klevi> reminds me oof my ipod touch
<shadowkllr> and once i have ssh tunnel going (on my laptop), i can tunnel any port through the single port that I have open, and it's all encrypted
<Klevi> Sweet
<Klevi> I can hardly understand the workings of it, but i know what you said in a general sense
<shadowkllr> i used to use vnc on it's normal unencrypted port back in the day and found out it was an effective way to get brute forced =P
<Klevi> .. brute forced?
<Dragnslcr> shadowkllr- all you'd get is a metapackage that does something like install the apache, PHP, and MySQL packages, so it wouldn't be any different from installing each package individually
<shadowkllr> meaning that my vnc port was "showing" and someone was able to sniff out my password and information flowing between it......vnc is a remote desktop application
<Klevi> I know what VNS is, I use it onmy ipod
<Klevi> Damn
<Klevi> *VNC
<Klevi> its pretty cool
<Klevi> sitting downstairs and hijacking my itouch which is upstairs
<Klevi> whats redundant is surfing the internet on the ipod touch while on a computer
<Klevi> =P
<shadowkllr> yes, but you can bypass the flash limitation =P
<shadowkllr> sortof...
<shadowkllr> lol
<Klevi> Not really. which blows
<Klevi> if the itouch would play flash PROPERLY or at all
<Klevi> itd own any computer in seconds
<Klevi> "Oh really, your on addictiinggames.com? SO AM I"
 * Klevi plays N
<Klevi> haha you gotta use a keyboard and mouse, me i .... cant play this since i lack proper periphrials
<Klevi> NUUU
<josh-l> wow I really dig this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=99739&forumpage=0
<josh-l> stasks very awesome
<clifton> hi all
<clifton> i am trying to compile and get the error "Could not identify kernel"
<clifton> what could be the problem?
<marek__> hi, can you help me with seting up openvpn?
<mefisto__> josh-l: what makes it awesome? I've tried it and I'm struggling to understand what it does other than make the taskbar buttons small with no text
<brunoqc> marek__: It's not very hard with : http://openvpn.org/index.php/documentation/howto.html
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<Ev0luti0n_> anyone using a thomson routeR?
<shadowkllr> ok, i'm having problems installing phpmyadmin, i used to be able to type localhost/phpmyadmin in my webbrowser, and it would open up phpmyadmin, even though phpmyadmin wasn't in the document root, but it was included somewhere and i forget where/how to do that
<ufuk_k> shadowkllr: what is your problem?
<ufuk_k> shadowkllr: Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<ufuk_k> add this line to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Ev0luti0n_> anybody using a thomson router?
<shadowkllr> thanks ufuk_k, it worked
<pteague> what exactly is the LFE in kmix?
<ufuk_k> pteague: it is the subwoofer volume, I think.
<tomsdale_> Is there a shortcut to move a window from let's say desktop 3 to desktop 1? I have KDE 4.2.1.
<pteague> tomsdale_: i don't think there's 1 set up by default, but i do know it's 1 of the commands you can assign a shortcut to
<tomsdale_> pteague: Would I do that In input actions?
<duniaisenk> hai
<amelie> hi
<pteague> tomsdale_: not sure on intrepid, i'm still on hardy... kmenu -> system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> keyboard shortcuts -> shortcut schemes -> window & desktop -> window to next/previous desktop
<tomsdale_> when it comes to window behaviour the options ins KDE are just overwhelming.
<amelie> does anybody know how to put different wallpaper on each desktop?
<_|-A^A-|_> all i know is this fucking rocks on an asus 900ha:):):)
<_|-A^A-|_> EeeBuntu that is
<amelie> well, i have kubuntu and I'm pretty happy
<amelie> with the desktop cube, and all that stuff
<_|-A^A-|_> i was running vista ultimate
<_|-A^A-|_> right on amelie
<amelie> :D
<_|-A^A-|_> this is perfect for a netbook
<amelie> the only thing I'm still "married" with Windows is because the MS Office Suite
<amelie> I'm not used to Openoffice
<amelie> and of course, some other software
<amelie> but, most of the time i'm on kubuntu
<amelie> i fell in love with it
<amelie> no bluescreens, no .dll errors
<tomsdale_> pteague: thanx I got it. In 4.2.1 there is also Window to Desktop1 2 3 4 etc under Global Shortcuts
<_|-A^A-|_> i run vista ultimate  and office 2007  on my desktop
<_|-A^A-|_> i love it
<_|-A^A-|_> but the netbook is for fun
<_|-A^A-|_> came with xp for $300
<amelie> cool
<_|-A^A-|_> wiped that and put on vista, then thought id try EeeBuntu
<_|-A^A-|_> time to spark a phat one, bbiab
<amelie> well, i have to go
<amelie> enjoy your eeebuntu...
<amelie> bye
<_|-A^A-|_> .
<_|-A^A-|_> .-.
<nickolas> how do you get screensavers in kde 4.2? i have a lot but they don't show up in sy settings-desktop-screensavers, but when i go to sys screensavers there is a whole bunch. any ideas?
<nephilus> no ideas? darn! i was thinking maybe 'cuz i installed kde on ubuntu
<nephilus> lol
<knoxville_> sup fellas?
<nephilus> how do you get screensavers in kde 4.2? i have a lot but they don't show up in sy settings-desktop-screensavers, but when i go to sys screensavers there is a whole bunch. any ideas?
<nephilus> some one has spoken! now is my chance!
<knoxville_09> what is the service you need to register with to cover your public IP in an IRC chat room?
<hua> #hlub
<nephilus> is there a channel for C#?
<nephilus> wow every one is dead
 * nephilus pokes dead bodies with a stick
<nephilus> btw csharp channel is csharp lol
<DectypedChaos> is there a queue in this room, or can i just ask.
<nephilus> !function
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about function
<nephilus> no use in asking every one died a while back ago
<nephilus> it is fun poking there dead bodies though
<DecryptedChaos> rofl
 * nephilus poke poke poke
<nephilus> :)
<DecryptedChaos> ahh man. stupid webcam module/driver is killing me
<nephilus> darn now your dead to.. bummer
<nephilus> lol
<nephilus> pun
<DecryptedChaos> ROFL
<DecryptedChaos> :P
<nephilus> i am legend flash back
 * nephilus if any one is out there...say these exact words "something"
 * nephilus i am a disease!
<DecryptedChaos> i want this room
<DecryptedChaos> LOL
<DecryptedChaos> someone give it to meh
<nephilus> lol a dead room. Necrophyliac ring any bells? jk
<DecryptedChaos> ahaha nice one
<DecryptedChaos> :P
<nephilus> there isn't any ops
<DecryptedChaos> nah i'm just like its a uber support room and i'm like a full time Network Admin specilizeing in *nix
<nephilus> hello operator? exact words "I am not here!"
<DecryptedChaos> i'd like to own a room like this lol
<nephilus> do you mean UNIX
<nephilus> i am learning c#!
<DecryptedChaos> well *nix stands for UNIX or LINUX hence the *
<nephilus> it isn' that greant
<nephilus> oh
<nephilus> lol that is cool
<DecryptedChaos> i run BSD for UNIX and Ubuntu as Linux
<nephilus> go ubuntu and kubuntu! i have them both
<knoxville_09> what is the package manager for BSD?
<nephilus> with out dual booting
<nephilus> woah! a zombie!
<DecryptedChaos> for bsd? ohh its shit well its different it uses the "ports" system so you go to /usr/ports/whateverpackage here and then you make && make install
<knoxville_09> oh so you compile from source with BSD packages?
<DecryptedChaos> yeah sorta its all built into BSD
<knoxville_09> cool
<DecryptedChaos> it is from source in a way but all built into shell scripts
<knoxville_09> can you run make deinstall also to uninstall?
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<noren> hi morning all
<jimdb> Using kde 4.2 when I click ok the kmenu and move myouse over the menu items the kmenu background becomes completely transparent. Any one have any ideas on how to resolve
<jimdb> Everyone asleep?
 * stealth- has mixed feelings about kde4
<stealth-> i close a program, and my desktop dissapears :|
<stealth-> do I have to ctrl+alt+backspace, or is there some other way out of this?
<stealth-> also, if there any way to get the system tray to hide certain icons? it takes up way too much of my bar and i hate closing programs just for that
<vbgunz> does anyone know how to set a more verbose hibernation/suspend to ram mode than what ships by default?
<b_d> Why do I keep geting logout of Kde?
<b_d> I just restarted, hope that helps, im guessing it's 3d video driver issue! ;)
<b_d> If anyone knows, how do i get nvidia-setting to stick?
<devilsadvocate> hi, my kmail refuses to work with gpg keys with a passphrase
<devilsadvocate> any idea how i can fix that?
<itai_michaelson>  hi,i'm running gnome but using konqueror,whenver i launch it it cannot find my home page- google, but if i click on the 'home' icon it goes to google no problem, what can i do?
<Adrick> Hi folks.  I was hoping someone would be able to help me with a screen resolution problem I'm having with my NVIDIA card.  I haven't had any luck with the solutions I've found online so far.
<beth__> I've got a problem with knetworkmanager.  It starts connecting to our wireless, then it just gives up.  It works on other Kubuntu laptops, but not on this one.  It worked yesterday though.
<beth__> I tried a USB network adapter, but it does the same thing.
<beth__> Also tried the GNOME nm-applet; same thing.
<jussi01> beth__: you sure you are using the correct encryption?
<beth__> jussi01: Tried it with WPA and with no encryption.  Yesterday it worked fine with both.  Today: nothing.
<beth__> It doesn't even get as far as asking for the key.
<jussi01> hrm... weird
<beth__> I thought it was the wireless card so I bought a D-Link USB adapter, but it has the same symptoms.
<jussi01> heh, that put my question out about the wireless hw switch being on ...
<jussi01> check that anyway
<jussi01> oh hang on, I remember whats wrong
<beth__> Checked the switches.  The adapter doesn't even have one...
<jussi01> beth__: go make a new connection - click next instead of save and connect - you have to put the password in there iirc..
<jussi01> it wont prompt for the password... I had that a while back.
<beth__> OK.  Will try.  May cut out briefly, but I have a cat5 cable if all else fails.
<beth__> jussi01: Where is "new connection"?  I tried a bunch of options, but none have a Next button.
<jussi01> beth__: right click the icon in the tray, then new connection -> choose card (wlan0?)
<jussi01> then there is a dialogue
<jussi01> choose the network, then click next
<beth__> jussi01: This is knetworkmanager.  I can't see any new connection option.
<jussi01> beth__: on intrepid?
<jussi01> o.O
<beth__> Oh - should have said: KDE4 sucks; I'm on Hardy.
<jussi01> oh dear...
<jussi01> Ive no idea on hardy...
<jussi01> too long ago to remember...
<beth__> Bother.
<futuresoon> i'm on kde4 i like it, experimental though it be----i use wicd instead of knetworkmanager
<beth__> futuresoon: Anything would be better than networkmismanager.  What's wicd?
<futuresoon> http://chadarius.com/node/124
<futuresoon> i guess you can just do sudo apt-get install wicd
<futuresoon> but yeah, it works for me and i'm so glad i got rid of knetworkmanager (though i trust they'll make a good one one day)
<beth__> futuresoon: Looks like it's not available in Hardy.  apt-get can't find it.
<futuresoon> hmm... well there's something else out there i'm sure
<futuresoon> anyway best of luck----find good google keywords!
<Gruelius> hey all, when i select a option from the 8.10 boot cd the dvd drive just spins up and nothing happens
<Gruelius> and can still move up and down and select start options on the cd
<Gruelius> and when i try cd in a VM i get the same result =\ anyone got a md5sum for the iso?
<zoggy> hi, is anyone else frustrated by the new network manager implementation?
<zoggy> i miss the days where the network was a transparent layer
<zoggy> now it's like a big red button on an otherwise beautiful dashboard
<hy> What ?
<zoggy> like the difference between bmw add a feature to their cars and when kia add a feature
<zoggy> on the whole i'm really really loving 8.04.2 though
<Gruelius> what do ya know, image is corrupted
<Gruelius> gay
<amerigo> strange things .... i have changed video card (My geoForge FX 5200 with a Ati sapphire HD 2600 PRO)... at first both i have resumed xorg.conf.failsafe, saving also actual conf in another file... then PC start in VESA... and suddently ask me to activate propretary driver for the new video card... (It's necessary to reboot and so i do) ... post start normally... it seem to carge Linux kubuntu... but at this point Black screen (no cursor,
<amerigo> no pointer) .... alt + f1 ...f2... f3... ect (donìt give me no result) what sound i do
<amerigo> ?
<amerigo> what sould i do? (SORRY)
<amerigo> h
<amerigo> #ubuntu
<husayn> I want to know something about Kubuntu licencing
<husayn> we are using Kubuntu in office... is it for free ? or we need to get license
<drmrhorse> they say free as in freedom
<amerigo> i have changed video card. At first boot it start in text mode, so have resumed xorg.conf.failsafe, saving also actual xorg.conf in another file. Then reboot and PC start in basic config... suddently it asks me to activate propretary driver for the new video card (It's necessary to reboot and so i do). Post start normally... it seems to charge Linux kubuntu, but at this point - Black screen (no cursor,no pointer)
<amerigo> what should i do?
<irq_> Hello! Can anybody answer me, when Konversation(kde-4) will appear in repository?
<amerigo> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<amerigo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<altrortla> !ati radeon sapphire
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<altrortla> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mabucen> hi
<mabucen> plz somebody can i help?
<mabucen> i need ati mobility radeon 7500 (M7)
<[-Haza-]> Morning folks. Im trying to get a drawing tablet working on Kubuntu 8.10 KDE 4.2
<[-Haza-]> Its USB and ive plugged it in. It seems to have picked up okay as the mouse works on the table. But the pen on the other hand does not. How can i go about debugging this to find out what the problem is?
<drbobb> hello, adept-updater has a habit of killing my xserver, anyone else observed that problem?
<drbobb> running hardy + nvidia driver
<[-Haza-]> Ive done some research and it looks like i can use a special driver... But im not sure what one i need
<[-Haza-]> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=75377
<ActionParsnip1> [-Haza-]: nice find, get it compiled
<ActionParsnip1> [-Haza-]: with compiles, you will need to compile if you upgrade our kernel
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip1: woah. Im afraid thats waaaaay beyond me :(
<ActionParsnip1> [-Haza-]: you will compile the source and it will work
<ActionParsnip1> [-Haza-]: if you get a new kernel, the driver will be compiled for the OLD kernel, so you will need to compile the app once more
<[-Haza-]> I see. How might i go about recompiling this source code for my Kernal (javac won't work here im guessing! :D )
<[-Haza-]> ActionParsnip1: I don't know how useful this is either http://www.revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/58
<ActionParsnip1> [-Haza-]: thats compiling a kernel with the new module for the device
<lokai> Where can I edit the autostart utilities in KDE? I'm not talking about adding my own scripts in ~/.kde/Autostart
<ActionParsnip1> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip1> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<lokai> ActionParsnip1: I'm talking about KDE-specific services (like Kmix, katapult) that load automatically
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: i'd create the symlink in Autostart like you said earlier
<ActionParsnip1> simple yet effective
<lokai> ActionParsnip1: I don't want to add my own scripts, I want to edit the ones that currently are run. These are not located in ~/.kde/Autostart, ActionParsnip1
<lokai> At least ones like kmix, konversation, katapult are not.
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: i'd maybe ask in #kde too
<lokai> ok.
<mni> hi riddell
<Riddell> hi mni
<etfb> When my wife's laptop resumes from hibernation or suspension, about half the time it can no longer find the wireless internet card.  How do I kick it so it realises it's there?
<dr_willis> half the time? thats odd. :)
<dr_willis> norm,ally its allways or never
<etfb> dr_willis: It's usually fine.  And when I had the laptop (she always gets my hand-me-downs) it was just about always fine.  This is Hardy, BTW.
<etfb> Is there a way to tell it to explicitly deactivate the wifi on suspend/hibernate, and restart on resume?
<etfb> Or a way to just send 10,000 volts through it to make it pay for its evilness?
<dr_willis> wireless has always been a toss up.
<dr_willis> ive not even had wireless work relieabally untill the 8.10 release
<etfb> dr_willis: The thing is that it's been extremely reliable in Gutsy and Hardy (Intrepid was OK too for that, but hopeless for everything else).
<etfb> I don't get why it's suddenly flakey.
<etfb> I know there's a way to force it to switch the wifi device off, but my google-fu is lacking.
<dr_willis> unload/reload the module perhaps
<landanimal> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<etfb> Heh.  Just reading through launchpad.  What a pitiful ghetto!  Lots of people complaining about programs, but nobody who knows what they're doing ever goes there to provide answers.  Hopeless.
<landanimal> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<etfb> dr_willis: How do I tell which module it is?
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> look at the list of loaded modules I guess. :)
<dr_willis> I know my broadcom card is b43, and my other card is.. err.. i forget. amtel or somthing..
<xubuntu090985> anyone know how i can find out what color depth my system is currently running at?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. xvidtune can tell ya.. but it may not be installed.. its an old-skool app..
<dr_willis> proberly other ways as well
<xubuntu090985> dr_willis, i have xvidtune but its only showing resolution, clock rate etc...if u can suggest anything else to try wd b much appreciated! :)
<xubuntu090985> have also tried xrandr but same problem
<dr_willis> no idea. i cant say that ive ever had toworry about depth
<dr_willis> i set it to 24 and leave it.
<xubuntu090985> yeah. its probably nothing. just trying to tweak as my system is a bit sluggish. thx for ur help
<dr_willis> Depth 24
<dr_willis> L:) is all i got set
<dr_willis> VisuVisuVisuVisuVisuVisu
<landanimal> i have a crap@ss graphics card too
<dr_willis> Hmm.. cant seem to figure out how to select/paste text from vim to this other terminal
<landanimal> slugs me up a bit
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BluesKaj> ctrl+c , ctrl+v ?
<asraniel> hi there, anybody ever seen kmix changing the volume sliders by himself? in the kmix of my girlfriend the "Capture" volume changes all the time (it goes up and down)
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Blues-Man> i'm using kubuntu on jaunty, why I can't send files via bluetooth?
<Blues-Man> receiving is ok, but sending just starts but then nothing arrive
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> please discuss in #ubuntu+1 Blues-Man
<Blues-Man> ok
<xiq> hello
<Blues-Man> bazhang, do you know if I can I send file via bluetooth anyway with other tools of bluez is broken at all?
<cinex> anyone know a good journal application ?
<cinex> one that would allow me to possibly encrypt the database? (without looping a file)
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<denis__> hello, when I want to run updates through adept and sometimes I want to know the changes made
<denis__> I can do this by cclicking on "more" but nothing happens! Shouldn 't  a browser window open and show the differences?
<denis__> anybody a clue why it doesn't work?
<BluesKaj> denis__ , adept should open and tell you what wil be upgraded, when you click on the notifier ..is that what you mean ?
<denis__> BluesKaj:  No, it's after that. I mean, when you see what will be updatet then I am interested in the changes
<denis__> and when you open a file you see the installed version and the new one and at the end there is alwys this "more"link
<denis__> but when I click it nothing happens...
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu release are you using , denis__ ?
<denis__> BluesKaj:  Kde 4.2.1
<BluesKaj> denis__, so what are you trying track down ? obviously some thing changed after an update
<Dragnslcr> denis__- the more link should just switch you to the details tab
<denis__> Dragnslcr:  That's what I mean, but it doesn !
<denis__> No BluesKaj, it was always like this :-/
<Dragnslcr> Works for me in 4.2.0, so it might be a bug in 4.2.1
<denis__> as far as I remember it did never work in KDE 4.x
<denis__> I just want to know why I should update, I donß t want to install every patch...
<denis__> don't
<denis__> hmm, ok, do you perhaps know how to get flash working in Konqueror?
<BluesKaj> denis__ , i think you should , the upgrades are based on the apps you have installed
<Lectus> Hello! I just configured a 3G internet connection on Kubuntu using KPPP. I have a problem: I can chat here, can browse the web with lynx but can't open pages on Konqueror. Any idea?
<denis__> BluesKaj ok, I will
<denis__> thanks
<Kenshin> i just installed lamb using apt-get
<Kenshin> where is the defalt location of the index.htm file?
<denis__> Kenshin:  try "locate" in a console
<Kenshin> denis__, by the way i get a file on found error after i make a public_html (755 chmoded dir) on my home dir
<Kenshin> not* found
<denis__> eeh
<denis__> Kenshin:  sorry, no Idea. But why do you do that?
<fliegenderfrosch> is msn still not working with kopete in kde 4.2.1?
<dazjorz> Hey all
<dazjorz> I'm on a project called "KMess" - it has a custom crash handler and I just added an abort() call to the end of it to allow another crash handler to take over after us
<dazjorz> however this is what it says:
<dazjorz> KCrash: Application 'kmess' crashing...
<dazjorz> sock_file=/home/dazjorz/.kde/socket-dazjorz-desktop/kdeinit4__0
<dazjorz> Unable to start Dr. Konqi
<dazjorz> How do I fix "Unable to start Dr. Konqi" ? running /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi myself pops up a "an unknown application crashed" window, and /usr/lib/kde4/libexec is in my PATH...
<dstar> Okay, this is just flat out _annoying_. I finally got around to figuring out how to make a dkms package for the rt2870sta driver for my wireless card last week... and 2.6.29 has the driver included now.
<demi> I am using a plasma widget, part of a super karamba theme, but each restart it loads 3 of them, even if i turn them all off, it still reloads 3 of them, and i don't know how to make it to load only 1, anyone have an idea?
<denis__> lol dstar
<ubuntu_> хай.
<edelweiss_> здарова! )
<ubuntu_> можно пару вопросов?))
<edelweiss_> валяй, нас всё равно мало кто тут понимает ;)
<ubuntu_> как в кде 4.1 посмотреть сколько трафика потребляется?
<denis__> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<edelweiss_> гонят нас на русский канал отсюда! ;)
 * maco tries to remember russian
<denis__> ich verstehe
<maco> things to do when days become 30 hours long: become competent in all the languages i speak
<denis__> hehe
<denis__> maco:  where do you come from?
<maco> denis__: pittsburgh, pa, usa
<denis__> maco:  ah, and how come you knew Russian?
<denis__>    /know
<maco> denis__: my grandmother and her sisters spoke a little and i had to learn cyrillic in middle school for a project, so at the end of high school i started studying it on my own. took 1 class freshman year of uni, but i started mixing japanese and russian together, so....
<denis__> oh
<denis__> I didn't know that it's so easy to mix it up...
<maco> that did make for neat conversations when a girl from japanese class dated a russian boy. their common language was english. i spoke japanese and russian to them
<maco> i was studying both at the same time
<maco> id go straight from russian class to japanese class
<denis__> but I don't have a clue of none of these languages
<denis__> wow, that's great!
<maco> that
<maco> is CONFUSING
<denis__> that date thing
<denis__> hehe
<denis__> so you can speak Japanese too?
<maco> yes
<maco> i did a few japanese translations for ubuntu, but its been a while. my fluency is too low at this point
<denis__> cool
<maco> my japanese is almost as bad as my spanish now :( it really does go away if you dont use it
<maco> but anyway, i should head off to class
<denis__> btw, do you know how the kernel imagges are called in adept? I want to uninstall some of them
<maco> adept? er...nope
<maco> im on jaunty, only ever used kpackagekit...and really...i use apt
<denis__> hmm, ok,
<denis__> jaunty alpha6?
<maco> but if you type "sudo apt-get remove linux-image" and the hit tab itll list them all
<maco> yes
<denis__> and it runs?
<maco> yeah
<denis__> stable??
<maco> perfectly fine for me
<denis__> wow
<maco> fewer kernel panics than i had in hardy...
<dazjorz> why would KCrash even say "Unable to start Dr. Konqi" ?
<denis__> so they did good work
<maco> ive got a patch to get in by um...i think string freeze is tomorrow
<maco> fixing a gnome bug :P
<maco> but anyway....class!
<denis__> hehe, ok, bye
<fliegenderfrosch> does anyone know how I can disable hibernate globally, as it is not supported for wubi-installs?
<denis__> sorry
<ubuntu__> poo
<ubuntu__> eY?
<dimonnnnnnnnnnnn> h
<dimonnnnnnnnnnnn> ghjjhjkjhklkkl
<LjL> dimonnnnnnnnnnnn: get your cat off the keyboard
<denis__> lol
<BentFranklin> In bash shell if statements, sometimes I see "if [ -d $DIR ]" and sometimes I see "if [ -d $DIR ];"  When is the semicolon necessary?
<squid0> hey there
<squid0> anyone know of a linux client for a light online game?
<squid0> arcade/strategy/card
<squid0> a game that people actually play
<beardbar> anyone running eve online on ubuntu?
<denis__> anybody familiar with kernel images?
 * Blues-Man poweroff
<denis__> ?
<escapist91> how can i see a trafic?
<cinex> what traffic?
<Slartibartfast> tcpdump
<cinex> tcpflow might help
<escapist91> all traffic from connection via modem
<cinex> tcpflow allows you to read things properly
<escapist91> in, out
<cinex> tcpflow
<cinex> sudo apt-get install tcpflow
<cinex> man tcpflow
<Slartibartfast> escapist91: wireshark -> sudo apt-get install wireshark ;-)
<escapist91> mmm and without downloading?
<escapist91> standart metod from live cd?
<Slartibartfast> escapist91: not sure which of these tools ar eon the livecd
<cinex> wireshark doesnt let you read the actual traffic, just what traffic there is.
<Slartibartfast> cinex: but it let you capture it which you can analyse later
<cinex> tcpflow is way better for spying
<Slartibartfast> never seen it ... will try it out ;-) .... sounds interesting
<escapist91> so, i havent tools for control it now?(
<amerigo> anybody can help me to set my new "ati radeon hd 2600 pro" on my kubuntu 8.04
<amerigo> ?
<amerigo> it make me crazy...
<cinex> i dont think ati has good support
<cinex> what driver are you using right now ?
<kalorin> amerigo: install and run envyng
<kalorin> sudo apt-get install envyng
<kalorin> then run it
<Slartibartfast> escapist91: i think it does not have high priority on the Ubuntu Live CD's
<kalorin> sudo envyng -t
<kalorin> follow the promptes
<kalorin> prompts
<amerigo> azz
<kalorin> better choice though is buy nvidia :)
<Slartibartfast> escapist91: you have a better change for this kind of tools on knoppix live cd
<amerigo> kalorin: untill now i have also installed katalist from the vendor
<amerigo> but it get me an error  message
<amerigo> it do not find fglrx...
<escapist91> im sorry, but i have that i have)) include gprs-internet with specific costs))
<amerigo> kalorin: what reposities has envyng ?
<amerigo> cinex: i suppose to have xorg-driver-fglrx
<amerigo> cinex: but it won't run
<cinex> possibly, install it, give it a gi
<cinex> go
<cinex> it wont install ?
<amerigo> it won't run
<amerigo> it doesn't function
<amerigo> cinex: it is installed
<cinex> run glx-gears
<cinex> glxgears
<cinex> even
<BluesKaj> fglrxgears for ati cards
<BluesKaj> fglrx-gears
<cinex> fglrx-gears
<amerigo> i have't fglrx-gears
<mafia> hi, i have problem , my irc did`t support arabic font ,, i can type arabic but i can`t read like this ( áÜÜãÜÜÚÜÜÑÝÉ ãÜÜæÇÚÜÜíÜÜÏ ÇáÜÜÕÜÜáÇÉ )
<amerigo> what is the reposity?
<BluesKaj> you can install it , amerigo
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install fglrx-gears
<amerigo> done... message "it's impossible to find ...."
<amerigo> let me check reposities
<mafia> :)
<amerigo> is in upgrade not supported?
<escapist91> bye!
<escapist91> i reboot in xp... kill me..((
<mafia> loooooool
<nothing-1> :\ any body here ?
<amerigo> BluesKaj: i have changed also server but there's no flgrx gears
<cinex> nothing-1: ?
<nothing-1> hi, i have problem , my irc did`t support arabic font ,, i can type arabic but i can`t read like this ( áÜÜãÜÜÚÜÜÑÝÉ ãÜÜæÇÚÜÜíÜÜÏ ÇáÜÜÕÜÜáÇÉ )
<amerigo> no
<cinex> beats me amerigo
<nothing-1> :S eww
<nakk> hi
<cinex> hi
<nothing-1> hi2
<nothing-1> poor support yak
<nothing-1> :s
<nothing-1> dont send me version :p
<cinex> nothing-1: join #konversation ?
<nothing-1> thanks
<cinex> there is arab translations of konversation
<nothing-1> thanks
<g_> Hey everyone Good morning I've installed compiz and then when i went to remove it cause it took up too much memory it messed up metacity and i had no way of moving windows anymore cause the borders and buttons were gone, how do you remedy that?
<amerigo> hei buddies... take off ATI?
<g_> can anyone tell me how to remove compiz from kubuntu without it screwing everything up?
<mefone> hi
<denis__> hallo
<zer0o> hi guys, i run kubuntu hardy and use WICD to connect to my wi-fi router, i tried to set a WEP key to my connection in my router settings webpage (192.168.1.1) and then i set up the same WEP key on my WICD settings, but it wont work... fortunately from another pc i could re-enter the router settings webpage and delete that key. is there any known issue with WICD and WEP keys? shall i try a WAP? am I doin anything wrong? thanks
<agm> how do you remove kde4.2 and install kde4.1.2 in 8.10?
<agm> i am having troubles similar to Bug #298164
<agm> but not exactly same
<zer0o> agm: talkin to me?
<agm> hello
<denis__> hallo agm
<agm> can you help me with this denis??
<zer0o> agm: talkin to me?
<nibu> ji, some knows if kubuntu 8.10 come with selinux?
<nibu> sorry, kubuntu 8.04 I think
<denis__> no, why don't you look at the homepage?
<nibu> denis__, do u know if apparmor can make all the ports on a machine be refusing conections?
<Dragnslcr> nibu- the only ports that don't refuse connections are ones with a program listening on them
<Dragnslcr> If you don't want ports accepting connections, shut down every program that listens for connections
<nibu> Dragnslcr, I know, but I have a machine here that in nmap r with all ports closed...
<nibu> this is impossible since I didn't close any one...
<nibu> at least ssh should be opened...
<Dragnslcr> Check netstat on the machine, if you can
<Dragnslcr> Could also be a router or firewall in between that's blocking traffic
<DecryptedChaos> Hey guys. i updated to the KDE 4.2 Beta but i keep geting Akonadi server errors any known fix?
<denis__> nibu:  no sorry, I don't use it
<nibu> Dragnslcr, no, isn't
<denis__> DecryptedChaos: I also have problems with it
<DecryptedChaos> all it is is a mysql server
<denis__> but why don't you update to 4.2.1?
<DecryptedChaos> well i tried to find the best did it form the apt resvortory launchpadf
<DecryptedChaos> a better way?
<denis__> sorry, I didn't understand your question
<DecryptedChaos> whats the best way to get the latest KDE 4.2x under Kunbuntu
<denis__> ah, ok
<denis__> in which language do you want it?
<DecryptedChaos> English
<DecryptedChaos> if thats what you mean
<denis__> ok, yep, give me 2 minutes
<tomsdale> DecryptedChaos: KDE 4.2.1 will be included in Kubuntu Jaunty 9.04. Due April 23rd
<DecryptedChaos> i know this. :P i just want to mess with it now
<DecryptedChaos> 4.2x = LOADS better than 4.1x
<hix> install kubuntu jaunty then
<DecryptedChaos> is it semi stable?
<tomsdale> If you want to mess with it and do that in a secure environment there is a beta on the kubuntu site to download. but discuss it more in ubuntu+1
<DecryptedChaos> i know its in alpha
<hix> i work on it since 3 weeks
<gimox> jaunty it's almost stable
<gimox> honestly i think it's stable since alpha 5
<hix> no big probs
<hix> but that can change every minute *g
<denis__> and Alpha6 is out
<DecryptedChaos> well i'll grab the iso can anyone point me in the fastest server for jaunty iso as i'm on a 45mb line and its annoying to pull 50kb/s
<gimox> jaunty beta will be released on 1 april
<gimox> DecryptedChaos:
<gimox> wait for 3 days
<gimox> and download the beta
<gimox> it will be fully stable in any aspect
<tomsdale> release is 23 April, at the moment it's in beta. But seriously go in ubuntu+1 and you'll get more people who are using it.
<gimox> atm it's at alpha 6
<gimox> beta will be released on 1 april
<DecryptedChaos> is 4.2.1 in alpha 6?
<tomsdale> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<tomsdale> According to this it's in beta since march 21 or is this only for ubuntu?
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<gimox> beta has been delayed
<gimox> anyway DecryptedChaos
<gimox> kde 4.2 is the default DE of jaunty
<gimox> the point version
<gimox> (4.2.1 or 4.2.2 soon)
<gimox> will be installed with a simply line:
<gimox> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gimox> probably the main release on 23 april
<gimox> will have kde 4.2.2 preinstalled
<denis__> gimox: when will 4.2.2 be released?
<gimox> 1 april
<denis__> ah ok, but according to the kde site it's not that easy to just upgrade with your command
<denis__> it says:
<denis__> Instructions
<denis__> The updated packages for Kubuntu 8.10 are in Unsupported Updates (backports). To update to KDE 4.2, please follow these instructions:
<denis__> Remove the koffice-data-kde4 package if you have it installed. The current koffice2 packages in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA are incompatible with the KDE 4.2 packages since they try to install icons to the same locations.
<denis__> Follow the Kubuntu Repository Guide to enable Recommended Updates and Unsupported Updates.
<denis__> Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids.
<denis__> You can now update any existing KDE 4 installation to 4.2 with Full Upgrade in the package manager, or using the Adept Updater tool in your system tray.
<denis__> Now log out. When you log in you will have KDE 4.2. Enjoy.
<XPS_M1330> anyone has a Dell XPS laptop? I can't get the multimedia keys to work
<denis__> oh, a bit long,  but perhaps you know better than me
<denis__> no
<denis__> lenovo
<gimox> that guide it's about kubuntu 8.10
<gimox> if you install jaunty
<gimox> you will find kde 4.2
<denis__> yes right, I thought he just wanted to update KDE without haveing an Alpha system
<denis__> DecryptedChaos: how did you decide?
<afeijo> bluetooth?
<afeijo> my asus notebook auto detected my bluetooth mouse, he tells that its connected to the mouse, but it dont work :(
<denis__> afeijo: WHICH MOUSE DO YOU HAVE?
<denis__> ups
<afeijo> asus
<afeijo> Logitech
<denis__> please be a bit more precise, Logitech hast 100's of models
<afeijo> sorry denis__, I'm looking for it, that mouse come with my asus W5F notebook
<afeijo> the tag have some numbers, like M/N, P/N, PID, but no good model name
<afeijo> M-RBB93 ?
<denis__> eehh, I don't know them, wait a second
<denis__> afeijo: perhaps this will help you http://danielbrincat.com/category/ubuntu/
<afeijo> checking :)
<zer0o> could anybody help with my WICD and WEP key issue?
<jforce> How do i use wifi with kubuntu?
<denis__> jforce: normally it will be recognized automatically
<denis__> jforce: I have a lenovo laptop with intel chipset and it has been recognized automatically and runs perfectly
<afeijo> denis__: sudo hidd returned connection timed out
<shaz> .
<senorpedro> which is a good programm to cut single scenes from movies?
<braveheart> hi
<denis__> afeijo: sorry, have no clue, can only research with search machines and I found this too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958001
<denis__> I meant search engine, sorry, in German we say search machine
<afeijo> I hit the reset button under my mouse, it is working now, thanks!!
<HoorayHenry> Hi All.  Recent convert from Windoze  - only taken me 25yrs+ for the penny to drop ;P   Is it possible to add/remove Apps from a USB install of v8.10 KDE4 (am finding it difficult with Adept). Thanks
<denis__> well, I would say Adept is the easiest way for rookies like you and me, especially if you don't know the commandy
<denis__> commands
<HoorayHenry> yeah i thought it would be. though everytime I do add/remove (even a small app) the installn breaks. Guess I'll have to do with what i've got (which is brill)
<denis__> what system do you use?
<Guest82716> ubuntu intrepid
<HoorayHenry> I've got v8.10 KDE4 on a 2GB USB pendrive - excellent!
<denis__> kde 4.0?
<denis__> HoorayHenry: kde 4.0 is very unstable, you should update to kde 4.2
<HoorayHenry> Sorry, correction, it is 4.2.   Would you/anyone know whether the apps are installed to the persistent storage allocation (casper-rw) or within the squashfs?
<denis__> HoorayHenry: sorry, I never used an OS on a USB-pen
<denis__> HoorayHenry: might be the reason why I have never heard about squashfs
<HoorayHenry> denis_: thanks anyhow .. it is an excellent way of having a portable system (as long as encryption is used!).  Hah, yeah, squshfs was new to me last week!
<HoorayHenry> back to the books for me now. all the best.
<tomsdale> Are there themes for eclipse in KDE. It looks so horrible and the fonts are way to big.
<denis__> HoorayHenry: no problem. good luck
<HoorayHenry> cheers. same to you also.
<denis__> thanks
<denis__> does anybody know a good partitioning programme?
<endrix> gparted
<denis__> for KDE
<denis__> ;-)
<cinex> qtparted
<cinex> cfdisk
<cinex> fdisk
<denis__> cfdisk is crap
<cinex> if you say so.
<denis__> you can't even recognize your windows partitions
<denis__> it only says NTFS-partition
<denis__> but there are 3, so how do I know which one I want to delete?
<cinex> doesn't that count as recognised?
<hix> hrhr
<hix> so its ok or not?
<cinex> erm... the device name/number
<denis__> I can't work with it
<denis__> ok, one second
<cinex> no linux partitioner is going to say "this is a windows system disk"
<denis__> but it could show me the partition name..
<cinex> i wouldn't know. my disks dont have labels.
<denis__> you have windows and no labels for the partitions?
<cinex> even though cfdisk has a label column
<denis__> perhaps you can recognise something
<denis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136961/
<cinex> i dont have windows, but if i did I would know where it was.
<cinex> ok, how big is the windows parition ?
<cinex> 23 GB ?
<cinex> 22 Gb
<denis__> there are several
<brad_> if i don't have a sound server won't I have a problem with programs blocking the sound card ?
<denis__> one should be areound 23 GB and 2 have about 42 GB
<cinex> ls /dev/sda1
<cinex> ls /dev/hda1
<mwild> does anyone know if there is a program for kubuntu to connect my garmin gorerunner to my pc and get data of.
<Laruft> hi, i'm trying to set up virtualbox on kubuntu jaunty,  seems i am missing the source files to build a kernel
<brad_> Laruft: I'm going to recommend kvm
<Laruft> "Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.28-9-generic cannot be found at
<Laruft> /lib/modules/2.6.28-9-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.28-9-generic/source
<brad_> it's somethink like source
<Laruft> kvm?
<brad_> instead of virtualbox
<Laruft> i have hardware kvm lol
<brad_> it's much faster
<Laruft> really? hmmm i thought the only choices were virtualbox + vmware, and vbox was better
<brad_> it's not a kvm, it's called kvm
<Laruft> brad, link?
<brad_> oh no
<brad_> xen is GREAT, but hard, kvm is not as great but easy
<brad_> sudo apt-get install kvm virt-manger
<xt> generalisation is EASY
<Laruft> xen is better?
<brad_> xen is the best
<brad_> but kvm is catching up, and for the ease I'd go with kvm
<Laruft> do any allow direct access to physical partition, so i can dual boot as well as run a system inside linux
<brad_> in fact I've got a debian running 2008, and 2 2003 under kvm
<Laruft> i'm not a n00b i'll look into xen if u think it's better
<brad_> I'm not a n00b and xen kick my ass
<mwild> where do I find KVM
<brad_> but xen takes a custom kernel and all
<Laruft> it's the kernel thing I'm a bit stumped on.. i have the dkms package.. but no source/modules
<brad_> I really don't recommend it, you have to  install the kernel and then boot from it, and the vm's are hard to create and even harder to debug
<SAngeli>  hi, I need help with migrating my KMail from one PC to another. I moved the entire /Mail folder to my new PC but I need to know which files to cp over to my new .kde profile. Any idea?
<brad_> with kvm, there is a gui if you want to use it
<brad_> but with kvm or xen you must have a chip that supports it
<brad_> and kvm is now part of the kernel
<brad_> I spent a week trying to get 2003 under xen, and it just would not run, I spent about 20 mins with kvm.
<brad_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine
<Laruft> I'll try kvm, cheers
<brad_> lol
<Laruft> virtualbox seems to be the popular one tho
<Laruft> just reading up on xen.. and like,, hmm wtf.
<Laruft> lost me on page 1 lol
<brad_> i run virtual box with 2003 server under it, and it was pretty slow compaired to kvm
<brad_> all of my servers are now running virtualized under kvm.
<brad_> s/run/ran
<brad_> Laruft: what distro are you running ?
<Laruft> kubuntu jaunty
<brad_> k, the kvm in lenny is a little old and you will see much improvment if you run the kvm from testing, but I'm sure jaunty is pretty new
<brad_> the think I love most about kvm is it redirects the output via vnc
<brad_> s/think/thing
<brad_> now back to my sound server, if I don't run one won't i get some audio programs blocking my output
<Laruft> thx for your help brad
<Laruft> back in a bit
<zodiac_es> hola!
<bil> Why does kde4.1 logs me out every 10-15 minutes?
<Nikke> Hello there, is kde 4.2 in kubuntu 8.10?
<heinkel_111> Nikke: yes, but only through backports repository
<Nikke> heinkel_111, yeah i just found it :) hehe thx
<heinkel_111> Nikke: this means it was made available after the initial release of 8.10 and is slightly less tested
<heinkel_111> but I think most users prefer it to 4.1.x anyway
<TKorvus> hello all.....again
<Shadowkllr> hey guys, anyone know why/how to diagnose why kubuntu would just restart the computer during bootup? isn't there a way to hide the splash screen?
<gusman> yo
<TKorvus> i finally got kubuntu to run. I've enabled some of the flashy toys while messing with the display settings and such. I can see my mouse pointer and thats it.
<TKorvus> does anyone know how to revert the display settings like the translucency and such back to normal?
<TKorvus> anyone around?
<shadowkllr_> I am
<shadowkllr_> but i do not know the answer to your problem
<shadowkllr_> unfortunately
<shadowkllr_> i just fixed a problem
<TKorvus> k
<Shadowkllr> of my own
<zer0o> hi guys, can anyone help me with my WEP key issue on my WICD?
<nephilus> Can any one tell me how to find the wep key on my laptop? i don't know it but it is set to auto connect and i don't know how to find out what it is...
<zer0o> nephilus: u get connected via router?
<nephilus> never mind i figured out how i could do it :)
<zer0o> open ur browser, in the address box type 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<zer0o> ah ok
<nephilus> lol
<bubba> my computer recently have excluded the hilbernate alternative from my shut down menu. why, I like to hilbernate
<bubba> Is this problem common?
<kaddi> hi, i'm experiencing some weired behaviour with kopete: whenever I move a contact from one group to another I lose the authorization I had and must request a new one. Is this normal icq behavoiur or a bug?
<kaddi> this bug report from 2007 suggests the first, but I'm fairly i didn't have those problems up til recently
<kaddi> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154280
<josh-l> i really think kde 4.2 is better than any of the mac osx guis
<josh-l> i am deeply in love, and a pretty recent convert from gnome
<sourcemaker> has someone installed the new kernel 2.6.29?
<bubba> It seems like no one have the problem of hilbernate or suspend to disk icons disappear from the menu...
<sebastian> hello, i need help recompiling my virtualbox kernel module
<sebastian> kernel headers for my kernel are installed
<sebastian> linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386
<sebastian> but the subdirectories of /usr/bin/linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 are linking to those of /usr/bin/linux-headers-2.6.25-2 (without "-368")
<sebastian> but this directory / package does not exist!!
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> earlier i could print any files from konsole.. eg. if i want print 20 pdf documents at once..
<noaXess> i think i used kprint or someting like this.. but this isn't possible now
<noaXess> is there any other tool or konsole tool to do that?
<noaXess> !info kprint
<ubottu> Package kprint does not exist in intrepid
<squid0> hi
<squid0> I'm not getting any sound suddenly. I tried sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart , but still not getting any sound from apps
<squid0> any suggestions?
<squid0> besides restarting
<noaXess> squid0: what about testing with alsa-mixer?
<squid0> noaXess: I don't have that installed
<squid0> kmix shows sound levels to be unmuted and at a decent volume
<BluesKaj> squid0 , alsamixer in the terminal
<zuludelta5> could someone help me with kmail?
<noaXess> why? :)
<noaXess> yes.. just ask, or give us your problem ;)
<squid0> BluesKaj: ah
<squid0> when I do alsamixer, I get the following: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<zuludelta5> ok...my gmail account shows up on the left hand side in the folder view, but my hotmail account doesn't
<p-f_> When booting up, I get "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot" and then nothing else happens. ever. Until I change console and manually start x. Why?
<zuludelta5> and the hotmail messages keep going into the gmail folder  :(
<zuludelta5> I thought it would be like outlook and make a seperate tree view for each account
<noaXess> zuludelta5: you can make separate folder tree's for each account.. in the account you need to define, where the email's goes..
<knoxville> What up fellas
<zuludelta5> btw --this OS, Kubuntu, beats xp and vista by a mile and you guys are great
<knoxville> any *Nix destroys anything from Microsoft
<noaXess> zuludelta5: configure kmail / accounts / edit your account / then setup destination folder for new mails
<noaXess> zuludelta5: my words :)
<zuludelta5> noaXess -- working your solution...
<p-f__> Net died right after I wrote this, here it is again just in case it didn't get through: When booting up, I get "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot" and then nothing else happens. ever. Until I change console and manually start x. Why?
<knoxville> p-f so you have to boot to the recovery console in order for it to boot?
<noaXess> p-f__: i think i see this error also on my system but without any problem.. seems to be another problem
<p-f__> knoxville: I just need to change console using alt-fX and log in manually
<zuludelta5> noaXess - sweet!!  ok, done.  that was easy and thank you
<knoxville> p-f did you make any major changes lately?
<p-f__> knoxville: updated kernel, but I just tried with the old one and got the same problem
<p-f__> knoxville: I did hibernate, though, which is big risky business on linux
<knoxville> is there anything located in your /tmp directory
<p-f__> kde junk
<knoxville> kk
<p-f__> it looks like it's trying to resume from my swap partition, failing and then trying to "boot normally"
<knoxville> wonder if you have to edit grub a bit to choose the correct parition to boot to
<p-f__> menu.lst looks just fine
<knoxville> did you ever try "dmesg | grep -i failed" from the console after boot
<p-f__> yep, I also read the bug report from which you got that :)
<noaXess> zuludelta5: no problem..
<knoxville> lol
<noaXess> so.. need some sleep..
<noaXess> bye all
<p-f__> Resume from disk failed
<knoxville> that is the output from dmesg?
<noaXess> p-f__: what kernel are you using?
<p-f__> PM: Checking hibernation image, Resume from disk failed
<compilerwriter> blueskaj you using Jaunty?
<p-f__> noaXess: 2.6.27-7-generic but, as I said, the problem also occurs using my new -11 version
<knoxville> p-f you running 8.10?
<p-f__> knoxville: apparently
<noaXess> p-f__ my system runs on -14
<p-f__> (I never really got the point of distro version numbers...what's the point? We're all using the same repos anyways)
<compilerwriter> anyone here using Jaunty alpha 6?  How is it going?
<noaXess> so... really need some sleep..
<noaXess> bye
<squid0> bye
<knoxville> p-f did you ever read this : http://turbulentsky.com/resume-from-hibernate-failed-on-ubuntu.html
<zer0o> can anyone help me fixing my WICD that wont work with a WEP key on my wifi connection?
<p-f__> knoxville: I'm a bit reluctant to try that, considering the fact that the poster seems to have no idea why it worked...
<knoxville> lol....fair enough
<knoxville> zer0o is there a reaason your running WICD?
<p-f__> I'll read up on it though, thanks
<josh-l> is koffice2 available for intrepid yet?
<knoxville> no prob p-f
<michael> o hai
<zer0o> knoxville: yes the brand of my USB wifi pen and relative drivers were compatible with Network Manager so after a long search on google tryin to understand why the wi-fi connection was sooo slow and continously falling, i found a guide that explained that i had to get rid of NM in behalf of WICD plus substitute the RT73 drivers with the COMPAT-WIRELESS ones etc etc etc and now it perfectly works
<zer0o> apart from the fact that it wont recognize encryptions...
<zer0o> *incompatible, i meant
<knoxville> makes sense zer0o, unfortunantely I have no experience with WICD
<knoxville> I sorry :(
<zer0o> -_-
<knoxville> ^ _ ^
<zer0o> i even asked on #wicd noones replyin...
<zer0o> if flaccid was here...
<zer0o> or even ActionParnsip
<zer0o> lol
<knoxville> how can you find the list of available IRC channels?
<zer0o> with the list command
<zer0o> slash + list
<knoxville> thanks zer0o
<zer0o> np
<zer0o> but dont do it
<knoxville> to late
<knoxville> lol
<zer0o> unless u dont have a really
<knoxville> how should I be doing it?
<zer0o> well it means ur connection's strong enough
<zer0o> :D
<knoxville> is there a better way of doing it?
<zer0o> well u can go on the freenode website and search it there
<knoxville> kk
<ed___> hello
<knoxville> sup ed
<josh-l> is koffice2 available for intrepid yet?
<ed___> it 's my first time here, is there any special rule ?
<kaddi> ed___ jeah, everybody must do exactly what i tell them to do. ;)
<knoxville> woot woot!
<zer0o> ed___: thy shall never say god
<kaddi> just kidding, i'm no official, but i've always gotten along by being nice to the other users and simply ask the questions you have instead of asking for permission to ask or any other preliminaries
<knoxville> ^_^
<kaddi> so i think it's basically as simple as that :)
<marcelo> hi everybody!
<ed___> lool oki
<knoxville> I concur!
<kaddi> !hi |marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kaddi> hmm... I hope I didn't frighten him away :s
<marcelo> thanks
<marcelo> all of you
<knoxville> #C
<marcelo> this is the first tima that i'm using kubuntu
<demonn> where can i change the resolution of the screen in 3.5.5 kde
<marcelo> I found it to be really interesting
<kaddi> marcelo is interesting a good thing or not? :D
<marcelo> of course it is interesting my friend
<marcelo> in fact, i came to kubuntu from ubuntu
<demonn> anybody
<marcelo> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, you know
<kaddi> marcelo: I ask, because where I come from, if you can't say anything positive about something, you call it "interesting" :D
<p-f__> marcelo: enjoying the non-intuitive cursors then eh :)
<marcelo> ok
<marcelo> that is
<marcelo> I'm brazilian
<demonn> resolution?? any body
<marcelo> where are you from, my friend kaddi:
<kaddi> marcelo germany
<marcelo> and you p-f:
<p-f__> the 'busy' cursor consists of two balls rotating around a center. Of course, that center is *not* the pointer's tip. No, the pointer's tip is an invisible bit at the top left corner of the invisible box that surrounds it.
<marcelo> that's nice
<p-f__> hurray fuer Deutschland und nur-Englischer Keyboarden
<demonn> anybody its simple question
<demonn> allez
<kaddi> demonn i ain't using 3.5.5 anymore, i'm firing ab an old kubuntu now, to see if its 3.5.5
<demonn> its 8.04 the only kubuntu that its good :P
<kaddi> and i think most people here have moved to kde4, so they won't be able to tell yo either
<demonn> after 3 years of gnome kde its lil bit dunno strange
<demonn> :D
<demonn> kaddi: most ppl dont like kde4 :P
<kaddi> demonn from what i can see its simply start->systemsettings->monitor&display
<kaddi> really.. haven't met them yet.
<demonn> lol
<demonn> nothing happend
<demonn> shange the resolution
<demonn> rien
<marcelo> how long have you been using linux systems, kaddi
<kaddi> then you probably have some bigger problem and i'm not really the person to help you with that
<kaddi> marcelo on and off since 2005
<kaddi> and you?
<marcelo> I'm a new user
<marcelo> just 2 weeks
<marcelo> kaddi I think I'll lots of things here
<marcelo> about linux
<demonn> kaddi: its ok i found it wow nice HZ :P
<kaddi> demonn: did you use the systemadministration buttondown on the left?
<marcelo> learn*
<demonn> yes
<demonn> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<demonn> !offtopic | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: please see above
<marcelo> thanks
<demonn> marcelo: #ubuntu+1 for kubuntu ubuntu and xubuntu 9.04
<marcelo> thank u a lot demonn
<demonn> ya welcome
<demonn> :P
 * demonn has KDE only cuz his BOX its blue with blue neon light :P
<Zengol> !creox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creox
<Zengol> !dfx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dfx
<Zengol> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<demonn> Zengol: what are you looking for
<Zengol> Tryin to figure out an easy way to install JACK.
<demonn> what is jack
<Zengol> I have some guitar software to use, but it require's JACK.
<demonn> lol
<Zengol> I guess it's an RT based software for recording guitar through your PC.
<demonn> haha i had the same problem
<demonn> wait
<demonn> witch program are ya using
<demonn> the one with kubuntu
<Zengol> Creox
<Zengol> Oh.
<Zengol> Adept.
<Zengol> Wait, what do you mean, haha.
<demonn> you have one in adept
<Zengol> I downloaded Creox c using Adept.
<demonn> k
<Zengol> But i believe it require's JACK to use it.
<demonn> hmm when itryed it
<demonn> i didnt had input
<demonn> dunno why
<kaddi> sudo apt-get instal jack  :)
<demonn> that may work
<demonn> :D
<kaddi> sudo apt-get install jack  :)
<Zengol> Hell, that work's haha.
<Zengol> Thank's man.
<Zengol> I'll try this and see if i can run the program.
<ufuk_k> you should install qjackctl and user jack server, I think, Zengol
<BluesKaj> good luck , jack is  quite "involved" so to speak
<demonn> Zengol: tell me if it works i want to plug in my guitar also :)
<MrRoboto1> *groan*
<MrRoboto1> On my HP Compaq nc6220 laptop, KDE 4.1 seems to have display issues.
<samira> hello, i need a software to chat, i want to talk and use webcam, is there any software?
<Zengol> I can't figure out any of this, haha.
<MrRoboto1> It'll continously flicker without stopping..
<MrRoboto1> :|
<Zengol> Wish i was a little more litterate with Linux...
<MrRoboto1> but GNOME and XFCE Dont have this issue.
<MrRoboto1> I use the GMA900 Mobile GPU
<jamesjedimaster> samira: kubuntu includes kopete, also you can install amsn and skype
<demonn> samira: what kidn of IM do ya need
<MrRoboto1> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 + Kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> MrRoboto1, which graphics card ?
<samira> i need something which i can talk via microphone
<MrRoboto1> i915.
<jamesjedimaster> the three programs are able to use with mic and webcam
<demonn> damn i cant install flash for mozilla
<BluesKaj> MrRoboto1, lspci | grep audio , in the terminal
<MrRoboto1> arrrgh, can I do it from within GNOME?
<MrRoboto1> It does it so bad in KDE, that I cant do anything.
<kaddi> samira but with what do you want to talk. which software is the person using, you want to talk to
<BluesKaj> MrRoboto1, yes use the console /terminal
<dwidmann> Maybe it's a case of kwin_composite not liking you, MrRoboto1
<MrRoboto1> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<MrRoboto1> well, how do I fix this issue?
<MrRoboto1> It does it in KDE 3.5 aswell.
<dwidmann> hum, that makes it odd then
<Zengol> I'll have to try this when i get back later, it's giving the worst headache i've ever had, haha.
<MrRoboto1> Oddly though, it never did it in KDE 4.0
<MrRoboto1> :|
<demonn> can any body tell me how i can install flash for firefix i have installed but nothing happens
<MrRoboto1> :o
<dwidmann> MrRoboto1: wonder if it'll still be present for you in 4.2
<MrRoboto1> I would try, but I dont know how to install KDE 4.2
<MrRoboto1> kubuntu-desktop gave me 4.1
<samira> i don't know what u meanm but now i downloaded the skype but i don't know how to install it, can anyone help me to?
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree | demonn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jamesjedimaster> samira: there is a .deb package for skype, all you have to do is: dpkg -i skype.....deb
<MrRoboto1> or.
<dwidmann> MrRoboto1: well, you could download the kubuntu jaunty iso and test without installing ... you can get it for 8.10 from a PPA repository
<MrRoboto1> sudo apt-get install skype...I guess.
<MrRoboto1> mmm...
<MrRoboto1> PPA repo?
<MrRoboto1> Got one for me to go to?
<MrRoboto1> as for Jaunty.....I'd rather use it when it releases next month
<MrRoboto1> I dont trust Linux Betas.
<dwidmann> MrRoboto1: I think so, lets see if I have it on hand or whether I need to look it up
<dwidmann> MrRoboto1: that's why I said you could try that without installing :)
<samira> but it says: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<dwidmann> !sudo | samira
<ubottu> samira: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<MrRoboto1> sudo su ftw!
<jamesjedimaster> samira: sorry, you must run: sudo dpkg -i skype......deb
<dwidmann> bah, sudo -s for you!
<jamesjedimaster> not much users use or know the root user
<MrRoboto1> I've been using Linux since KNOPPIX 3.5
<MrRoboto1> :P
<MrRoboto1> Infact, thats where I started.
<BluesKaj> MrRoboto1, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<samira> THANKS
<MrRoboto1> Didnt start using Ubuntu until October 2007 :P
<jamesjedimaster> samira: anytime
<MrRoboto1> I liked 7.10, 8.04 was a major change for me :P
<MrRoboto1> 8.10 even more
<dwidmann> MrRoboto1: bearing in mind of course that those aren't official packages (or you would be getting them from intrepid-backports or intrepid-updates)
<BluesKaj> MrRoboto1, goto thr url, above ..it'll help
<MrRoboto1> thanks!
<dwidmann> MrRoboto1: my first taste was mandrake move (which was based on mandrake 9, I think)
<BluesKaj> knoppix, fedora, suse, mandriva , BSD , then kubuntu
<BluesKaj> and a taste of debian
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MrRoboto1> *stabs*
<MrRoboto1> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065
<BluesKaj> MrRoboto1, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<MrRoboto1> well...
<MrRoboto1> thats for AWN
<MrRoboto1> not KDE.
<psyco> hey just installed 8.10 and im having troubles setting up a static IP
<psyco> k netowkr manager is garbage so im trying to do it manually
<demon> hmm where can i change the bootsplash the GDM them
<demon> e
<cinex> all i know
<cinex> is that it is more complicated than just replacing an image
<demon> really? on gnome there is a start up menager and you can chanhe them very easy :P
<cinex> ima google
<demon> e ima
<cinex> http://jayant7k.blogspot.com/2007/06/change-boot-splash-screen-ubuntu.html
<demon> but its for ubuntu
<cinex> the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu et al is the desktop
<cinex> ?
<dwidmann> Yeah
<demon> hmm
<cinex> oh and they come with different splash screen too
<demon> cinex: lol
<cinex> ubuntu is mostly just debian anyway.
<demon> cinex:  will you be able to help try install a boot splash
<cinex> just do what it says on the link and reeboot.
<cinex> or, if you like, boot it with qemu (that might be a bad idea)
<Zengol> Is there a way to make a shortcut to my 2nd partition on my desktop?
<cinex> last time i did that i had to fsck the drive - lots of erros
<cinex> yes Zengol
<Zengol> Do i just drag the icon there and release?
<cinex> ln -s /path/to/drive ~/Desktop/short-cut-name
<Zengol> Oh crap... Lol.
<cinex> its called a 'soft link'
<Zengol> Nvm.
<Zengol> I'm not even gonna try.
<cinex> Zengol:
<mile> hello. I'm tryng to start a console-only session with kubuntu 8.10 (ctrl+alt+F1), but all I get are flickering vertical bars on my monitor. I read it's some problem with the x server. Anybody has a solution?
<cinex> Zengol: I dont know how to do it any other way. but it is super simple
<cinex> mile: what graphics driver?
<cvd> hello there\
<jamesjedimaster> mile: try ctrl+alt+f2 (2 to 6 are not affected with the graphical boot)
<koksy89> hi
<cvd> Where the KpackageKit show the Total mb's to be downloaded?
<mile> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE) [1002:5955]
<cvd> hey
<demon> cinex: i cant find how to install a splash that i have download it on my desktop
<koksy89> who are you
<koksy89> ima li makedonac
<demon> ima ama kuti
<mile> jamesjedimaster: no use. F1 to F6, all show just bars...
<cinex> demon: can you put it into the /usr/lib/upsplash ?
<koksy89> ok
<cinex> demon: is it .so file?
<koksy89> baja li se
<koksy89> hehe
<demon> cinex: nope tar
<cinex> demon, what if you untar it ?
<cinex> is it a .so file ?
<demon> lol
<demon> lemme see
<cvd> hello
<koksy89> trt
<demon> cinex: nope
<cinex> directorys? /usr /etc/ /lib
<cinex> ?
<demon> but i am guessing that i am donwloading KDM theme you knwo log in theme not a boot splash
<cinex> ahhh ok
<cvd> demon,
<demon> and i want a BOOT SPALSH
<cinex> demon: I know.
<cinex> depends, whats in the tar i guess
<psyco> hye just wondering, how do I create a newtowrk between 2 kubuntu computers? ive only done linux with windows
<cinex> psycho, NFS ?
<psyco> i just need to transfer files between them
<psyco> nfs?
<demon> cinex: i am trying to boot my pc as a lcars its not that ahrd
<demon> hard*
<cinex> sudo apt-get install bootupmanager
<psyco> cinex: lol ill check that out
<cinex> psyco: NFS is for sharing directorys over a network. kind of like samba
<psyco> awesome
<psyco> is in in the repos?
<cinex> its much simpler though
<cinex> yeah... ill find u a guide
<psyco> sweet
<demon> cinex: me :P??
<cvd> Any now about KpackageKit here?
<cinex> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<psyco> cheers
<cinex> demon: sudo apt-get install bootupmanager
<psyco> do i need it on both computers?
<demon> lol
<demon> doesnt work
<cinex> nah, i read it on a forum.
<cinex> demon go through system settings/kcontrol and try to install the tar as a login splash
<cinex> see if it takes it lol
<demon> kcotrol??
<cinex> kcontrol (not in kde4)
<demon> hmm in sistem setting ?? i dont gace Kcontrol
<demon> have*
<cinex> demon: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml
<MrRoboto1> wtf...
<cinex> demon: kcontrol isn't in the kmenu anymore
<dwidmann> kcontrol is being ported to kde4, from what I've heard somewhat recently
<dwidmann> :)
<cinex> they are getting rid of it i think
<MrRoboto1> KDE 4.1 doesnt do these wierd glitches ON my built-in display.
<cinex> oh
<MrRoboto1> My monitor hinge is busted, but I can still use it partially...
<MrRoboto1> :|
<psyco> dwidmann: yay :D
<MrRoboto1> meeeeeeeeh.
<MrRoboto1> :(
<MrRoboto1> HALP!
<demon> cinex: is there a "start-up menager" for kde just like for gnome
<nsokolow> Is it safe to update directly from hardy to jaunty beta?
<MrRoboto1> YEA.
<MrRoboto1> Using the Jaunty ISO.
<cinex> demon: I have no idea, im on kde-look.org I'm gonna try and install one.
<MrRoboto1> just do I migrate/upgrade
<demon> and one more thing why when i click on another window doesnt show that one i need to click on the top how can i change it
<nsokolow> MrRoboto1: What about without having to burn a new disc? (Just editing sources.list or whatever)
<cinex> demon that will be in the options somehwere, under window behaivour maybe
#kubuntu 2009-03-25
<demon> cinex: can you open this page
<demon> http://home.arcor.de/mdoege/lcars/lcars441.htm
<demon> i cant :(
<demon> i am missing some plugins
<cinex> yep
<cinex> u want that as your bootsplash>
<demon> cinex: dunno
<demon> :D
<demon> i found it whe  i type LCARS for kde
<demon> :D
<cinex> meh my splash is broke lol
<demon> lol
<demon> how come
<demon> try this cinex
<demon> it works
<demon> :D
<demon> yeahhhhhhhhhh
<cinex> demon: how did u do it ?
<demon> cinex: take it
<demon> its the program i was searching for
<demon> :D
<cinex> startupmanager?
<demon> yes
<demon> :D
<demon> but i cant find .so themes
<demon> cinex: like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY33fUUQPOM
<demon> i want this
<cinex> demon: startupmanager wants a tar.gz file not a .so
<demon> nope
<cinex> beats the crap out of me. i gotta meet the wife... I'm going to figure it out tommorow
<demon> lol
<demon> cheers mate
<cinex> demon: nice lol
<rafo> holas
<rafo> alguien de argentina?
<rafo> jujuy?
<rafo> holas
<rafo> holas
<rafo> hay alguien?
<walrusLT> Ello :)
<lego> Good evening everyone.
<lego> Is anyone around at this time?
<walrusLT> Can i get help with screen resolution? Friend gave me Kubuntu8.10 CD, and i have just installed it
<walrusLT> But my screen resolutin is 800/600 :/ And i dont like it. How can i change it to 1280x1024?
<lego> Is there any way to restore my Linux without re-installing it?
<walrusLT> restore?
<lego> I had Linux dual-boot with XP. I had to fix XP boot and now no way to get into Linux.
<walrusLT> Try to re-install it
<walrusLT> lawl :D
<lego> I was hoping to get it back without going through the hassles of a re-install.
<walrusLT> Why you dont like to re-install it? :?
<walrusLT> It's just few minutes
<lego> Linux takes a while to install, just like XP.
<vraja> HI
<walrusLT> Hi
<walrusLT> Can you help me with resolution?/
<vraja>  im new in linux
<walrusLT> Ohhh
<vraja> i need  help
<lego> I might be able to help with resolution.
<lego> Are you running off CD or PC?
<vraja> who  to make sign arroba ?
<walrusLT> I have just installed kubuntu because i fu**'ed up date and time settings in XP so i needed to activate it :D
<vraja> wath?
<walrusLT> CD/PC? Hmmm, i have installed it, and the apperiantly it shows me desktop, but i hear that CD is working
<lego> Go into setting in Kubuntu and use root access to tell Linux what monitor you are using.
<vraja> ok
<lego> Control Center
<vraja> yea
<lego> I could reboot to Kubuntu here and tell you exactly what to do, if you like.
<lego> Right now running PCLOS
<vraja> how  to make arroba ?
<vraja> i need make  arroba please help
<lego> I know nothing of that.
<vraja> arroba   in ubuntu
<lego> I was talking to the person about the resolution problem.
<walrusLT> Where to go?
<lego> I always have a problem when I install any Linux.  I have to find a way to fix it by telling hat monitor I have.
<lego> Easy in Kubuntu.
<walrusLT> System Settings? Where now?
<walrusLT> :
<lego> Did you fix it walrusLT?
<walrusLT> No
<walrusLT> I dunno what to do :/
<lego> Let me reboot so I can give you direct directions, okay?
<lego> Be right back.
<walrusLT> k
<walrusLT> Hey
<walrusLT> Is there any remote-controll?
<walrusLT> lawl?
<walrusLT> shit
<dragonmaster> walrusLT?
<walrusLT> Yes
<dragonmaster> Click on System Settings.
<walrusLT> yed
<walrusLT> yes
<dragonmaster> Do you see Monitor and Display?
<walrusLT> Yeah
<dragonmaster> Click on that.
<dragonmaster> You will need administrator rights.
<walrusLT> There is no 1280x1024 or something like that
<walrusLT> maximum is 800x600
<dragonmaster> I understand.
<walrusLT> okey
<dragonmaster> Do you see below "administrator mode"?
<walrusLT> no
<walrusLT> :D
<dragonmaster> Press alt+M
<dragonmaster> it should ask for the root password.
<walrusLT> Does not work
<dragonmaster> Hold the alt key down and press M.  That doesn't do anything?
<dragonmaster> Can you log out and get in as root?
<stdin> root account is disabled by default, use kdesudo to elevate permissions: kdesudo systemsettings
<walrusLT> Somthing tells me that i have not finished installation :
<walrusLT> :/
<dragonmaster> walrusLT, what you need to do is get root access and then once in "Monitor & Display" you need to click on hardware at the top and tell it what monitor you have.
<dragonmaster> Might be able to get in by using terminal and logging in as root.
<walrusLT> Yep
<walrusLT> I am in live session
<stdin> or just read what I said...
<dragonmaster> Does anyone know how to restore grub menu without re-installing Linux?
<stdin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dragonmaster> Thank you.
<dragonmaster> I will be back later.
<walrusLT> How to move application from 1 desktop to another?
<walrusLT> cool
<dragonmaster> Linux restored.  Thank you stdin and ubottu.
<martynas_> they should apply feature to make updates downloadable like torrents
<martynas_> From many people, to increase speed
<martynas_> nick walrus
<BluesKaj> walrus, you can by making "main" the default repository in adept
<BluesKaj> walrus, it is meant for english speaking locales only , however
<walrus> I dunno :)
<walrus> i am newbie ;D
<BluesKaj> walrus, do you use italian as your default language in kubuntu
<walrus> No, i selected english
<BluesKaj> oh sorry lt stands for latvia I believe , right ?
<walrus> ?
<walrus> I am from Lithuania :D
<BluesKaj> oh sorry, my geography is off  tonight, but the mainserver is much faster than even my local server here in Canada , you can always change it back in adept
<david_> I've got a question about SNMP. My ISP is complaining about my machine scanning their system when it boots up. Any guesses what the culprit might be?
<josh-l> whats the deb gui installer called on kubuntu?
<josh-l> you know when you click from dolphin
<josh-l> on a package
<josh-l> nevermind got it
<david_> Hrm... It appears that snmpd needs to be disabled. How can I get to it via GUI or command line?
<Kasm279> does anyone know how to install GNOME and Xfce into kubuntu?
<Kasm279> logos!
<Kasm279> legos!**
<Kasm279> i like the old lego mindstorms...
<Kasm279> the yellow ones
<Kasm279> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Kasm279> ah, that helps
<Kasm279> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<BluesKaj> !KDE | Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<walrus> All of these ubuntu's, kubuntu's, lubuntu's, xubuntu's and so on.. Makes me laught
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Kasm279> DONT FORGET EDUBUNTU!
<walrus> yeye
<Kasm279> lol
<walrus> And eudbuntu
<Kasm279> !fluxbox
<BluesKaj> ED Who ? :)
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Kasm279> ther should be flubuntu
<walrus> They should make something like Microsoft Framework
<Kasm279> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<walrus> For all unix systems
<walrus> !framework
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about framework
<cjae> I was trying to upgrade a 8.10 to kde 4.2 and now its so broken it not funny
<walrus> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<walrus> :DDDD
<walrus> !Microsoft Windows Vista
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjae> I there something I can do to instead of the ppa. way to upgrade?
<walrus> .
<cjae> !4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4.2
<BluesKaj> !KDE4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<walrus> !WindowsXp
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<walrus> shi'
<walrus> Would be cool to see `Sorry, I don't know anything about WindowsXp`
 * Kasm279 is there anyway to add more space to wubi without reinstalling?
<Kasm279> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<david_> Anyone know how to disable SNMP? Specifically, snmpd?
<Kasm279> i have know idea wat that is
<Kasm279> !snmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmp
<Kasm279> !snmpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmpd
<walrus> How to install vga drivers?
<cjae> why on some computer when I put kde 4.2 on it it goes on just fine and then the next it is a disaster
<BluesKaj> The Simple Network Management Protocol (SNMP) provides a framework for the exchange of management information between agents (servers) and clients.
<Kasm279> is there anyway to add more space to wubi without reinstalling?
<BluesKaj> cjae , did you upgrade from kde3.5 ?
<david_> My ISP has decided that my computer looks like a 'bot, and they want the scanning stopped or they kick me off. How do I disable it?
<Kasm279> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Kasm279> hello?
<BluesKaj> david_, look in adept for SNMP, you can remove it there
<Kasm279> is there anyway to add more space to wubi without reinstalling?
<david_> OK. I guess I could do it from apt-get as well. I just thought there might be an easy way to disable the daemon process instead.
<cjae> BluesKaj: no fresh copy of 8.10 too
<BluesKaj> david_, I think you need that SNMP application for network management ... who kmnows what will happen to your internet connection without it.
<david_> Well, then I'm pretty much screwed then.
 * Kasm279 yawns
<Kasm279> is there anyway to add more space to wubi without reinstalling?
<BluesKaj> david_, call your ISP and tell them you run linux and don't use scanbots ...it's really their problem , not yours.
<david_> I just spent 20 minutes with them on this.
<david_> At first, they were fine. Now they're telling me it's against policy.
<BluesKaj> maybe bill gates owns that ISP :)
<david_> They haven't shown me the poilicy.
<david_> It's Comcast.
<BluesKaj> oh lord
 * Kasm279 dies of shock
<david_> It looks like snmp is being used by my printer.
 * Kasm279 also died of bordom
<david_> The scans only happen at startup, so I assume that some sort of network discovery is happening.
<david_> I don't want to uninstall, because I might be left with a worthless box.
<BluesKaj> david_, uninstall it with adept because the app is libsnmp - something
<david_> Last time I updated my video drivers (last week) I could no longer log into my desktop.
<BluesKaj> ok , david_ , try running your live cd if you still have it
<david_> Here goes nothing. Yes, I have several live CDs.
<Kasm279> i have 5 live cds
<david_> My kids have about 20 live cds to do projects with... I just cleared out a bunch of stuff...
<david_> Projects = "make pretty things with old CDs" ;-)
<Kasm279> xubuntu, 2 (i386, PPC), ubuntu, 2(i386, PPC), kubuntu
<david_> OK, time to reboot...
<david_> -oo-
<Kasm279> oh, i also have the edubuntu add-on cd
<cjae> ok I am very sick of upgrading to 4.2 breaking something is there a site which does a good step by step which does not trash your computer
<walrus> Hewllo
<walrus> Hello, i have just downloaded `realtek-linux-audiopack-4.06a.tar.bz2`, hmmm. How can i install it? :)
<Kasm279> effing windows
<Kasm279> it just shut down the wubi installer
<Kasm279> !bill gates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates
<Kasm279> !windows 2000
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows 2000
<walrus> lol
<Kasm279> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<walrus> !WindowsVista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<walrus> shi'
<walrus> !BSOD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BSOD
<walrus> :D
<walrus> !Ubuntu Multimedia
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<walrus> !Ubuntu.Multimedia
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<walrus> shi'
<Kasm279> !bsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd
<david__> Back again.  The machine booted fine. The internet is accessible, and the printer works.
<david__> So removing snmp (assuming I did it right) didn't seem to nuke my machine.
<david__> -oo-
<Kasm279> -oo-
<Kasm279> glasses?
<Kasm279> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Kasm279> multimedia codecs my a@#. i had to install mpeg 3
<Kasm279> ok, im running KDE 4.1, should i ubgrade to 4.2?
<Kasm279> upgrade**
<Kasm279> amd also:
<Kasm279> is there anyway to add more space to wubi without reinstalling?
 * Kasm279 is starting to get frusturated
<cjae> anyone using jaunty alpha 6?
<bsi> this damn screen is flickering
<Kasm279> no
<Kasm279> 8.10
<bsi> yes
<Kasm279> (well, OSX right now, but on my laptop, 8.10)
<bsi> any way to stop it
<Kasm279> kubuntu isnt available for PPC :'(
<Kasm279> my G3 is probably to slow to run it, though
<Dev09> Hello everybody. I'm running Gnome on my 8.10 Ubuntu system and suspend/resume work flawlessly, however the same system and even 9.04 do not work with KDE4. Is there anything known about this?
<walrus> Sup
<Kasm279> go to #ubuntu
<walrus> I hav ejus activated the nvdia drivers
<Kasm279> good
<walrus> and my resolution have decreased
<walrus> Yeah, really good..
<Kasm279> nvidia>ati
<Kasm279> oh, not good
<walrus> Ye
<walrus> So,
<walrus> How to change? I really want to have 1280x1024
<Kasm279> K>system settings >displays
<Dev09> Kasm279, I'd recommend using nVidia settings to change anything related to an nVidia card.
<Kasm279> ah
<Dev09> nVidia settings as in the utility that comes with the driver.
<Kasm279> but that would still work
<walrus> I have looked there
<Dev09> Not really :)
<Dev09> kdesu nvidia-settings
<Dev09> I think.
<Kasm279> ?
<walrus> But there is only 380x480 and 620x480 or some.
<Dev09> That's why.
<Dev09> walrus, Kasm279, run kdesu nvidia-settings and change it in there.
<Kasm279> looked where?
<Kasm279> ?
<walrus> there
<Dev09> You can then tell it to write it to the X Server conf file and it'll be set so.
<walrus> :D
<Kasm279> tell walrus
<walrus> System Settings->Display
<Kasm279> my lappy has ati
<walrus> You are happy
<Dev09> walrus, try what I said... (not that I intend to put Kasm279 down, but try)
<Kasm279> :'(
<Kasm279> JK!
<Kasm279> walrus, i am not happy
<walrus> command not fould
<walrus> `run kdesu nvidia-settings` and `kdesu nvidia-settings` niot found
<Kasm279> i still havent got my question answered
<Dev09> walrus, Can you open Konsole?
<Kasm279> is there anyway to add more space to wubi without reinstalling?
<walrus> I have done that in reminal
<Dev09> Kasm279, I personally have no idea.
<Kasm279> ok
<walrus> I have done that in terminal
<Dev09> walrus, type nvidia and then tab.
<Dev09> See if it completes with something.
<walrus> I have answered
<Dev09> Or double-tab.
<walrus> An you do this? I dont know what to do
<Kasm279> does anyone know?
<Kasm279> wait!
<walrus> I would allow to connect to my pc, if it's possible
<Kasm279> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dev09> walrus, Like, just go into Konsole, type "nvidia" and then press the tab key on your keyboard twice, if there is a command that begins with nvidia, it should appear.
<walrus> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings
<walrus> nvidia-detector       nvidia-xconfig
<Dev09> walrus, yeah, there it is.
<Dev09> OK, write:
<Dev09> sudo -i
<Dev09> Press enter and write in your root password. Then enter again.
<walrus> Root password?
<Dev09> walrus, Your password :)
<walrus> Okey
<walrus> :D
<walrus> ok,
<Dev09> Once you're done, write:
<Dev09> nvidia-settings
<Dev09> And then enter.
<walrus> I have looked in nvidia settings
<walrus> Via GUI
<walrus> I dont think this will help
<Dev09> Yeah, there's a drop list that gives you the resolutions.
<Dev09> It *should* work.
<walrus> It does'nt
<walrus> Same as in Display
<Dev09> walrus, Ah-hm.
<Dev09> :(
<walrus> :(
<Dev09> Try pressing on the "advanced" button.
<walrus> Then i could just st virtual resolution
<walrus> Then i could just set virtual resolution
<Dev09> There's a litte text box that should say something like "number x number x number".
<Dev09> No, it's  number + number + number.
<Dev09> Perhaps you can write 1280+1024+(the number already there) and try it out.
<walrus> Wich box/
<walrus> Wich box?
<Dev09> Crap... Wait.
<Dev09> walrus, in Konsole, write:
<Dev09> kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dev09> Then copy-paste its contents here.
<casinowarren> my mozilla keeps crashing on me, and i'm not sure why
<casinowarren> can somebody help?
<walrus> here? :D
<casinowarren> hahaha...funny
<Dev09> casinowarren, Disable add-ons.
<denford> my monitor can run at higher resolutions than my ubuntu will alow. Help!!?
<casinowarren> when i open it up it crashes
<walrus> What to paste?
<Dev09> walrus, Everything in there.
<walrus> What terminal prints or file contents?
<Dev09> File contents.
<casinowarren> ok, under the kdesudo dolphin command right?
<walrus> http://pastebin.com/m248940fc
<Dev09> walrus, Nice :) It's just that some people don't really know how to use PasteBin, so rather not confuse them, hehe
<walrus> :D
<Dev09> walrus, What video card do you have?
<walrus> MX480
<walrus> Old
<walrus> Or 440.. :D
<walrus> i think 440
<casinowarren> dev09, when I open thunderbird it crashes instantly
<Dev09> casinowarren, OK, so then open Dolphin... Do View-->Hidden Files.
<Dev09> walrus, Give me a min.
<walrus> okay
<casinowarren> ok
<walrus> do you need monitor name or something?
<Dev09> casinowarren, There should be a folder called ".mozilla"
<casinowarren> there is a file called mozilla
<Dev09> casinowarren, A folder.
<Dev09> With a dot at the beginning.
<Ac1> hey there
<casinowarren> in the root user file correct?
<Ac1> good eening
<walrus> su
<walrus> sup
<denford> Walrus: could I use your paste bin to unlock higher resolutions on my montior?
<Dev09> No, in your "home".
<Ac1> does anybody can help me about GIMP instalation?
<walrus> Yeah if you need
<walrus> But my paste bin does not give higher re
<casinowarren> ok one sec
<walrus> * res :D
<denford> ah, stink!
<denford> any tips on where I might find such info?
<walrus> You aare living with 640x480 also?
<casinowarren> ok i found it
<Ac1> I put ''sudo apt-get install gimp'' but it only installs 2 or 3 previous version
<walrus> Dev09 help me :D
<walrus> Dev09 helps me :D
<Ac1> and I just can't get the last one
<denford> nah work just got me a new 24 inch to use as a second display but I can only jack it up to 1440x900 at the moment
<olidog> hey where can I chat with hot goth chicks?
<Dev09> walrus, Am multitasking here, and reading a book. I came here just to ask a question and now am answering two.
<walrus> Hehe :D
<Dev09> casinowarren, rename it to whatever you want.
<casinowarren> you're the greatest dev
<Ac1> and to edit the 'sorces.list' I don't know how to add the adress of the last version of GIMP
<casinowarren> also, there is a file called .mozilla-thunderbird
<casinowarren> anything with that?
<Dev09> casinowarren, Just change names.
<Ac1> I don't know if I need to put 'deb' or 'deb-src' in the begginning... or if I shloud put 'hardy' or' woody' in the end
<casinowarren> ok did the name change on .mozilla
<Ac1> ok
<Dev09> walrus, I just can't find how to specify a resolution in the file.
<Ac1> am I talking to walls here?
<walrus> :/
<walrus> Np,
<Dev09> casinowarren, OK, change the name on the other folder too.
<casinowarren> ok done
<Ac1> warlus?
<olidog> anyone into gothic satanic fetishism?
<Ac1> test if somebody is reading me!
<casinowarren> I see you Ac1
<Ac1> ping casinowarren
<casinowarren> lol
<Ac1> heehehehe
<Ac1> finally somebody replied me
<Ac1> oildog - I kindda like...
<Dev09> casinowarren, Firefox and all that should work now.
<Ac1> casinowarren- can you help me with this?
<casinowarren> thanks
<Dev09> I said "should"...
<Ac1> oildog is still here?
<casinowarren> what you need help with Ac?
<casinowarren> lol...it works again, but my firefox wasn't having any issues
<casinowarren> and I liked all my addons for that
<casinowarren> can I change the file back for that?
<Ac1> ok... you nmay call me Ace... (but Ace was taken and the system place a '1' instead os 'e'
<olidog> Ac1 i'm still here
<casinowarren> alright "Ace" lol
<Dev09> walrus, OK...
<Dev09> casinowarren, Yes, rename it back as it was.
<casinowarren> ok
<Dev09> walrus, Replace your x.org with http://pastebin.com/m2b209a9c
<Dev09> casinowarren, You'll see that .mozilla has been recreated, so delete the new one first, of course.
<casinowarren> i never opened back up firefox
<casinowarren> just thunderbird
<Ac1> I'm using kubuntu 8.04, and if I install the software GIMP, both ways.. konsole = apt-get or adept = add.... they get me GIMP 2.4 and I want the GIMP 2.6
<Dev09> walrus, I hope your card supports 1280x1024, otherwise you're not going to like your monitor not working.
<Dev09> casinowarren, OK, I was just saying.
<casinowarren> try downloading from gimp.org
<Ac1> but I dion't know how to FORCE the system to ge gimp from another source
<casinowarren> they have the .deb file
<Dev09> So rename .mozilla back to its original name and that's it...
<casinowarren> thanks dev
<casinowarren> you are a real big help
<Dev09> casinowarren, No problem. Does it work at least?
<casinowarren> yeah it does
<Dev09> Awesome.
<casinowarren> don't have all my cool extensions but hey it works
<Dev09> walrus, You there?
<walrus> yep
<walrus> I have just tryed
<walrus> martynas@martynas-desktop:~$ xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<casinowarren> Ace, gimp.org has the file you are looking for
<walrus> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<Dev09> casinowarren, Hey, your extensions were the issue, so you can't complain.
<casinowarren> no i can't
<walrus> But everything sucks
<Ac1> using windows, we get 'files.exe' all you have to do is double click on it... and in linux it is too complicated... the only software I could install in linux nice and easy was skype.... skype gave me a file called 'setup.dev'... and all I had to do was double click on it...
<olidog> Ac1 i'm still here
<Dev09> walrus, Why s-video?
<Ac1> why da hell GIMP cannot be the same way????
<walrus> What i know :D Just found it in wiki
<casinowarren> did you install the runtime?
<Dev09> walrus, Haha, no,  no.
<walrus> Why not?
<casinowarren> because that can be the biggest problem with gimp on windows
<Dev09> walrus, Did you replace your xorg.conf with what I said?
<walrus> Atlast somwthing would happen
<Dev09> walrus, S-Video is an output for an external monitor like a TV.
<walrus> wait
<walrus> k
<Dev09> walrus, But you have to be sure that your card supports that mode, you understand?
<walrus> Ok
<Dev09> walrus, Otherwise you'll likely be left alone in a bad video situation :).
<walrus> And, how can i replace it?
<Ac1> in windows I HAVE the gimp 2.6 runing... and I want my kubuntu to hae the same version.. but entering the gimp.org... in download section... it has no file to download... only the instruction... 'type sudo apt-get install gimp'' to get the latest version (letest version my ass!!!)
<Dev09> walrus, in Konsole, write: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<casinowarren> ok one second ace
<Ac1> oildog... - what kind of satanic fetish do you have?
<casinowarren> let me look
<Ac1> casinowarren - thanks
<casinowarren> Ac1 - npo
<casinowarren> np
<olidog> goth girls into occultism
<Dev09> walrus, Then just copy the contents from the website and replace your entire file in Kate. Then save and reboot. If I see you again, then it should all be happily working.
<walrus> K
<olidog> specially redheads with big tits
<walrus> Well, lets try :D
<walrus> Bye bye everyone
<walrus> :D
<walrus> lawl
<Ac1> if there was a variant, of apt-get... or an 'option' like "sudo apt-get install gimp from here:thereallatestversion.url''
<Dev09> Bof, It's not that old of a card.
<walrus> I have replaced and saved,
<walrus> What now? ;.
<walrus> ;>
<Ac1> oildog..... doing what? raping men? dressed like a demon? with wings and tail?
<Dev09> walrus, OK, wait a sec. I just wanna recheck that there are no synatax errors. Then you'll reboot.
<Dev09> walrus, No, all OK. Reboot and let's see what happens.
<olidog> just being sexy, in a dark way
<casinowarren> ok sorry ac1
<rodrigo> .
<Ac1> casino - sorry for what?
<casinowarren> i went through my synaptic package manager, my adept manager, and the gimp site
<casinowarren> mine all say 2.6
<Ac1> rodrigo - portugues? spanol?
<casinowarren> sooooooooo...that leads me to believe you haven't changed the settings on your repositories
<rodrigo> portugues
<Ac1> casino warren... where and how can I modify my sources.list to point to a place of latest gimp version?
<Ac1> de onde falas?
<Ac1> brazil? portugal? cabo verde?
<casinowarren> what package manager are you using?
<rodrigo> brazil
<Ac1> casino - I don't know... where can I check it?
<olidog> yo hablo un poco de castellano
<Ac1> (I'm using kubuntu for 3 monthes.. I'm still new to this stuf)
<casinowarren> go to your K menu
<Ac1> ok.. and?
<casinowarren> if your using adept it'll be there in the menu
<casinowarren> adept installer
<Dev09> walrus?
<casinowarren> add/remove software
<Dev09> Right, yeah, he is gone...
<Ac1> adept manager 2.1 cruiser (using kde 3.5.10)
<casinowarren> ok
<Ac1> rodrigo - que contas? qual tua area?
<casinowarren> ok open up adept
<Ac1> opened
<Ac1> I saw that in 'about' inside the adept
<casinowarren> go to sources
<casinowarren> and click on edit software sources
<Ac1> "manage repositories" ?
<casinowarren> yeah
<casinowarren> sorry i'm using the newest version of kubuntu
<Ac1> I didn't like the 8.10
<Ac1> I'm still on 8.04
<casinowarren> oh, cause i'm having very few problems with the newest version now that i've updated everything
<casinowarren> and when i upgraded, the newest stable release for mine was 2.6
<Ac1> my source lists is like this:
<Ac1> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
<Ac1> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
<Ac1> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security universe
<Ac1> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security universe
<Ac1> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security multiverse
<Ac1> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security multiverse
<Ac1> deb http://linux.getdropbox.com/ubuntu hardy main
<Ac1> deb-src http://linux.getdropbox.com/ubuntu hardy main
<sense> anyone know where the actual program file firefox is located in ubuntu?
<Ac1> deb http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net hardy main
<Ac1> deb-src http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net hardy main
<Ac1> deb ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/v2.6 hardy main
<Ac1> deb-src ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/v2.6 hardy main
<casinowarren> ok
<Guest78732> hi
<casinowarren> that is the right repositories
<casinowarren> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Ac1> casino - I try a few times to install softwares manually in linux (using the tar.bz files) I follow the READ ME instructions but it was ALWAYS frustrating and disapointed
<sense> anyone know where the actual program file firefox is located in ubuntu?
<Guest78732> checking out Quassel looks better that that other one in 8.10
<casinowarren> yeah, i know how that is
<Ac1> it creates a folder called ' .gimp2.4 '... that doesn't disappear when I remove the software..
<Ac1> should I rename it to 2.6?
<casinowarren> you can, but it won't make a difference
<casinowarren> well, try it actually
<Ac1> how can I 'cheat' the system to get the last version?? :'(
<Guest70567> Testing
<casinowarren> let me look into it for you, because I know a few different ways
<casinowarren> by the way my producer is getting mad cause i'm supposed to be recording right now
<Guest78732> anybody know some good graphical applications such as gimp and inkscape and blender and other ones out their? I only saw alot of music applications in ubuntu studio when i merged the kde with it though i just want to download the graphical aspects and wallpapers
<Dev09_> sense, In Konsole, run: whereis firefox
<Guest78732> firefox does have a new stable verison in beta 3 works well
<casinowarren> you can also look for the graphics files in the repositories guest
<Ac1> casinowarren - are you a musician?
<casinowarren> yeah
<casinowarren> i'm working on my mixtape right now
<Ac1> cool... I used to sing and play bass...
<casinowarren> it's supposed to be in my dj's hands on friday
<casinowarren> lol
<Ac1> but I believe I'm better as a moviemaker..
<Ac1> I produce short movies and video clips
<Guest78732> ok what kpackage hmm haven't seen if they have gotten that working yet i did noticed though sudo aptitude upgrade is deprecated it is now safe-upgrade
<casinowarren> that's cool, i play 6 instruments but only get fame as a rapper here in dallas
<Ac1> there it goes... downloading gimp 2.4 AGAIN!!!
<Guest78732> no need to use apt-get install or remove only aptitude install or remove, update first then install
<Ac1> and my desire of kicking and stomping this computer to dust just raise!!
<casinowarren> LOL
<casinowarren> sorry don't mean to laugh
<casinowarren> i went  through the same thing about 3 months ago
<casinowarren> but when i went to the gimp site they still had the .deb packages for download
<Ac1> casiuno - think with me... there are some adresses there...  let's supose the kubuntu.org has the gimp2.4 and gimp.org has the gimp2.6... HOW can I FORCE the system to 'look' into GIMP source, instead of KUBUNTU source?
<casinowarren> that i don't know off the top of my head
<Ac1> if I add a # in front of all the URLs except of GIMP.... would it work?
<Guest78732> just install the tar
<Guest78732> and complie from source no big deal
<Ac1> guest78732 - to hear what to say.. makes me sweat and loose blood pressure...
<casinowarren> yeah, that is a good point, but if you don't know how to do that then it becomes a real pain
<Guest78732> pc-bsd has the right idea with pci files removing them like windows and such. mean while the kde stuff is seperated
<Ac1> how HATEFUL and DISGUSTING is trying to install from TAR
<casinowarren> lol
<casinowarren> ace, my producer is fixing to shoot me in the butt
<casinowarren> i'll be back in a few
<Ac1> actually... there is NO 'install from tar'... the real thing is 'try from tar'
<Ac1> 'waste your time from tar'
<casinowarren> if you haven't got it figured out i'll look deeper into it for you
<Ac1> that's the real thing
<Ac1> ok casino
<Ac1> thanks
<Ac1> please
<Ac1> bookmark my site
<Ac1> www.spades-art.com
<Guest78732> Acl you know how much stuff out their on the internet is a tar. Easy and simple install slackware lol all tar baby
<Ac1> take a look at my art.. and contact me if you need something
<Guest78732> i install from tar all the time
<Ac1> ok , baby... I'm a fucking windows user.. I'm into kubuntu for a few monthes... and all I could install was from add/remove adept
<Ac1> well... if you are a chosen of god, lucky you
<Ac1> lucky you if the physics works different..
<tanjir> Ac1: watch your mouth please :)
<Ac1> for me... is wast of time...
<Guest78732> i am using the jaunty version adept i don't see in here at first i used the terminal but they did another snapshot /upgrade
<Guest78732> virtualbox please use for windows
<Guest78732> screw the wine aspect
<Guest78732> virtualbox all the way
<Ac1> tanjir - ok.. but it was not my mounth.. it was my fingers... and it is really really hard to keep myself away from sayin a bad word... when I am too pissed off of wasting 4 hours to do a pathetic thing such as.... 'install a software'
<tanjir> Guest78732: are you new ubuntu user?
<stdin> wine and virtualbox do separate things
<tanjir> Ac1: which software you are trying to install?
<Guest78732> 4 hours for real? yeah virtual box is not a emutor
<stdin> Guest78732: other way round, wine is not an emulator
<Ac1> I really don't l like to deal to something that makes me feel a retarded... that's why I get angry
<Guest78732> i got a bunch of links on my myspace www.myspace.com/richardshawnfaust
<WatchBot> Guest78732: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<Guest78732> wine is an emulator
<stdin> no, it's not
<Ac1> please.. call me Ace (the '1' was given me by the system)
<Guest78732> yes it is
<stdin> go read the wine page
<Guest78732> says so
<stdin> W.I.N.E = Wine Is Not An Emulator
<Ac1> some say WINE is WINdows Emulator...
<Guest78732> fine going to doble check that but last time i did it sure acts like one
<tanjir> Ace, I saw you are trying to install gimp... what is wrong with apt-get install gimp?
<stdin> read the FAQ on winehq.org
<Ac1> but actually it means another sign.. which I forgot
<Ac1> anyway... wine is not a solution for me... cause 3dsmax cannot run into it...
<Ac1> and 3dsmax is the only mud of foster thing that holds me into a windows system
<Guest78732> still like virtualbox sun has been good to us all in alot of open source software the web wouldn't be the same with out them
<Ac1> tanji
<Ac1> tanji - I wish to install the last... the lastest FOR GOOD... version of GIMP
<Ac1> but my system seems like LOVING the old 2.4 version
<Ac1> not even christ makes it understand, they already lauched the 2.6 version
<tanjir> Ac1: that is probably because kubuntu still does not support the new one
<tanjir> or your version of kubuntu
<stdin> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 4264 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<stdin> ^ 2.6
<Guest78732> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 13883 kB, installed size 59976 kB
<tanjir> here you go
<Guest78732> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.46+dfsg-4ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 7438 kB, installed size 21872 kB
<tanjir> Guest78732: if you are a hardcore 3d designer, I will suggest you to stick with your mac or windows... linux is not for that purpose
<Guest78732> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2435 kB, installed size 5900 kB
<stdin> you can /msg ubottu
<Guest78732> i had a lot of trouble with install quanta after the web install then trying quanta it wants to remove the kde
<Ac1> no shit.... so.. you are trying to say is.. if I want to work high professional level in digital graphics.. I shall FORGET linux
<stdin> Ac1: watch the language in here
<Guest78732> what are you talking about linux is the daddy of the mac
<tanjir> stdin: thanks
<Guest78732> or at least you can say gnu played a big part in helping develop the mac os system
<tanjir> Ac1: right. not e'thing comes for free. if you want to do something that professional spend professionally.
<Ac1> I am studyin this softwa\res, because I believe in linux..
<Guest78732> yeah i am a computer science major ;)
<tanjir> Ac1: that is good. commercial versions of linux support a lot of powerful softwares. the free ones you are all by your own. read GNU GPL license before you use.
<Ac1> stdin - why da mel you can't stand bad words here? I simply cannot understand that !! grown people SAY bad words as strength of expression!!
<stdin> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> because there are quite possibly children in this channel
<stdin> and it's part of the channel rules
<Ac1> a ducking here, a mud of foster there, a sheet all over the place... words like this, don't kill anybody! for good fakes!!
<stdin> these are the rules, like it or lump it
<Guest78732> though i believe some of this stuff is deemed not good on just a mornal desktop for the norm user. Looks like it is expected that the kde is for labtops, THough the labtop market is growing and desktop shrinking and the prices are so much better than a few years ago tech price went down
<Ac1> ok... just for enclosure..
<tanjir> Guest78732: that is quite debatable. Laptop market is growing, but not necessarily desktop market is shrikining. More people are using computer too.
<Ac1> I won't be able to have gimp 2.6 in my kubuntu 8.04?
<Ac1> (I really don't like kubuntu 8.10)
<Guest78732> upgrade to jaunty i see no probelms with it
<tanjir> what don't you like about interpid?
<tanjir> Jaunty is not officially supported yet... not recommended for new users
<tolucan> hi there ... got some problem with kubuntu 8.10 here
<Guest78732> ohh yeah i forget just like when i first used interpid i still had to research so much stuff but being tech savy it was easier but still i did my homework
<Ac1> about friendly and family channel... I am not calling someone by bad names.. that would be the opposiute of friendly...  I'm against this nature.. of getting enemies..
<Guest78732> interpid kde was the first liux install i ever did
<Guest78732> since then i've used so many disto's it isn't funny even bought a bigger harddrive more ram etc... Trying to upgrade this 32 bit sysytem to  max so then i can just go buy that 64 bit labtop and have two different cross compiling systems here
<tanjir> Ac1: gimp 2.6 is not supported in kubuntu 8.04... but still you can do it (in a complicated way and on your own risk)
<tanjir> look here: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/13/install-gimp-26-in-ubuntu-804/
<tanjir> Ac1: warning you again, at your own risk
<tanjir> tolucan: what is your problem?
<Ac1> I thought KUBUNTU and UBUNTU were both 'DEBIAN linux"
<stdin> both based of Debian
<casinowarren> they are both debian linux
<tolucan> Atheros card :-/ won?t function due to incompatible firmware or something like this kubuntu states while booting
<tanjir> Guest78732: I am not sure what labtop is
<Ac1> and the difference is the kde or gnu.. which are only 'window manager' (to make the language beautifuler (one thing you seem to adore)
<Guest78732> did you try the prerelease check box and also the fact using aptitufe install gimp 2.6. might be better
<Guest78732> aptitude
<tolucan> and I?m a bit confused by the lot of different information I find according to this problem
<casinowarren> ac1 you getting everything resolved?
<stdin> Ac1: kde or gnome, and there are other window managers available
<tanjir> Ac1: GNU= GNU is Not Unix
<Ac1> good.. so.. WHY 8.04 and 8.10 are different? I thought the only difference between them was the KDE version... responsable only for the 'look' (appearance)
<tanjir> Ac1: you can't use 2.6 due to conflict of some of the files.
<Ac1> I thought what runs in one, runs in the other
<tanjir> Ac1: nope... both comes with both KDE and GNome
<stdin> the difference between 8.04 and 8.10 is about 6 months of development
<tanjir> *gNome
<Ac1> ok... and guest? what does 'aptitude' do?
<Kasm279> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<stdin> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<stdin> 2.6 is not in 8.04 at all, probably because it depends on newer libraries than 8.04 can provide without having to update all other packages
<Guest78732> yes in thought kubuntu and ubuntu are the same except kubu built on a negitive y correct? They share and can exchange libarys and such knowing both use the gnu still libary kernel, also the fact i believe kde might just be a front end, also the fact they are based of of debian but if you try debian you can't install the sid which ubuntu kubuntu are based of off, also the fact noticed some of the widgets are from redhat? Of which fendo
<Guest78732>  redhat so i belive redhat is involved and might be using or based off of fendora as well
<Guest78732> noticed though you see obuntu alot int he terminal
<Guest78732> oubuntu
<Ac1> ok... thanks fir the information... I'm gonna read the URLs you placed here.
<tanjir> Guest78732: do you know what are you talking about? :-/
<Guest78732> even if you use ubuntu and use the terminal you can install the kde and activate the plamsa and still have the gnome working as well
<Ac1> holly trap1
<stdin> 1) Kubuntu and Ubuntu are both part of the Ubuntu project. Kubuntu come with the KDE UI and Ubuntu with the Gnome UI. 2) We take a snapshot of Debian unstable, we don't run off it constantly. 3) We're not based off fedora, but redhad to release software (under the GPL) which we (and others) use
<Guest78732> i am trying  ;)0
<Guest78732> sid sid
<tanjir> what about sid?
<tanjir> !sid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sid
<Guest78732> every try the sidx disto?
<Guest78732> ack
<Ac1> why gimp works so bad in windows... and works fine in linux?
<stdin> you'd have to ask the gimp developers
<casinowarren> i can explain that one ac1
<Ac1> even if you allow in the preferences to gim to use a lot of ram and processors... in linux it works faster
<tanjir> Ac1: because of the libraries... others use proprietary libraries for windows... gimp uses gtk+ i believe, which is platform independent
<Guest78732> yeah sidx is the closest distro you will find based of the debian sid
<stdin> this isn't the place to explain it
<tanjir> Guest78732: why do you need sid for?
<Guest78732> because that is what version ubuntu lastest is based off of from debian just modifiyed etc
<Ac1> windows XP allow no more than 2 gb of ram per software... and vista no more than 4gb..
<Guest78732> sid
<Guest78732> says so right on ubuntu site
<Ac1> server 2003 alows 256gb of ram per software..
<stdin> sid is unstable
<stdin> Ac1: depends on the CPU
<Ac1> in linux (as a free software) is that possible? to config a bunch of ram per software?
<tolucan> not true Ac1 ... Vista 64bit DOES allow more than 4gb
<Guest78732> most the timemaybe who knows but you can say i am using it right now ;) though ubuntu comes and checks it out first before setting free
<Ac1> npe... vista MANAGES 8gb... but ALLOWS only 4gb per software
<Ac1> XP MANAGE 4gb and allows 2gb
<tolucan> starts with 8gb and ultimate can use 128gb or so, don?t exactly remember
<Guest78732> like everything stuff gets filtered out of different distros
<Guest78732> bugs etc
<Ac1> and it is not all versrions of 2003server that manages 256gb.... it is a kind of service pack for 2003server
<Ac1> and it is too hard to create a live CD?
<Ac1> a customized one?
<Guest78732> live cd for what? which distro?
<stdin> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Guest78732> i know i ran into a problem when using a cd-r =/ matters on the speed if it can be read 40x can etc but lower versions can't
<Ac1> I download the setup cd from kubuntu.org... and the setup ALSO runs as LIVE.... but it stands as default configuration.. I wish to have it with my timezones clocks, my desktops, my taskbars..
<Kasm279> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ac1> OH!! thanks ubotu
<Guest78732> check out my myspace if using windows or vista there is an link for iso tool
<stdin> don't post off-topic links
<Guest78732> www.myspace.com/richardshawnfaust
<stdin> this is #kubuntu support, not windows
<WatchBot> Guest78732: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<tanjir> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ac1> I wish I become a MAYA master as I'm a 3dsmax master! so I could kiss windows' bass good bye!
<Ac1> and I could migrate to MAC or LINUX
<Kasm279> ugh, this is taking a while
<Ac1> a while?
<Ac1> these 3D softwares are like a highschool
<Kasm279> downloading ubuntu-desktop for kubuntu
<Ac1> or college...
<Ac1> I can remember...
<Kasm279> Mac pwns almost everything
<Ac1> define: pwns
<Kasm279> (im chatting on a mac
<Kasm279> )
<Guest78732> ok i am so outta here got to install the new firefox beta been haivng a problem after isntall kubuntu and trying to instal pc-bsd  in then nothing loads  grudge maybe if i don't load the the pc-bsd bootloader?
<Kasm279> and my laptop runs kubuntu
<Ac1> I'm on a kubuntu now.. in one computer.. and with a notebook with winXP
<Ac1> my desktop runs dualboot... but I mainly use kubuntu
<Kasm279> my lappy runs winXP with kununtu under Wubi
<Ac1> I just use the XP when I need a 'net  render' here
<tanjir> the first thing i did with my netbook was removing xp and installing kubuntu :P
<Kasm279> i use XP for games
<Kasm279> lol
<Ac1> I don't like games
<Ac1> I would love to MAKE them
<Ac1> because I'm an artist
<Kasm279> ah
<Guest78732> basicalling i install an addon pc-bsd after the kubuntu at another partion and when i reboot nothing happens but the grub menu asking which one linux, pc-bsd or drive, though pc-bsd you can't use virtual box maybe i should keep linux as main os and unix as a play toy while slackware as my pet
<Kasm279> WHO HOO!
<Kasm279> i found my files!
<Ac1> but I'm a bad player
<Ac1> all my skill in videogames stood back in 90's
<Kasm279> lol
<Kasm279> in dos?
<Ac1> mega drive, nintendo 8-bit
<Kasm279> ah
<Guest78732> lets go back to pong =)
<Ac1> so.. games for me in computer.. are MAME, or GENESIS EMULATOR
<Kasm279> now weve got 16-bit in our hands
<Ac1> etc
<Ac1> I don'y like PONG
<Guest78732> no no wrong company =) i rem when i had my first megaman on ns
<Kasm279> im thinking about a genisis emu for my ds
<Ac1> I don't like the games from when I was 8
<stdin> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ac1> the atari 80's games..
<Ac1> I like 90's arcades and megadrives
<Kasm279> oh, we better move
<Guest78732> is atari nitendo or wa that sega?
<Ac1> megadrive is sega genesis 8-bit
<Ac1> (or 16?)
<Guest78732> 0_o
<stdin> Ac1: take the off topic chat to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ac1> anyway.. for americans it was GENESIS.. and for japanese it was MEGA-DRIVE
<Kasm279> is the n64 64 bit?
<Kasm279> ( i doubt it)
<Guest78732> its funny off topic i really don't see any other chat going on in here? though i was leaving anyway lol thks
<Ac1> wait wait wait... before we continue...
<Ac1> astdin: you mean.. 'I better quite the subject'?
<stdin> Ac1: you can continue to talk about it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<tanjir> to do that, type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ac1> as "Ace you sun of my beach!! if you to talk aboiut games, go to 'gamesroom', mud of foster!!!"
<Ac1> right?
<Kasm279> g;night, everyone
<stdin> as in the first 3 words of the channel topic "Official Kubuntu support"
<tanjir> Ac1: don't take it personally, but this is official room for something.
<stdin> not "official games chat"
<Ac1> anyway.. I was about to quit the room... you helped me a lot here...  but when I was loging off.. someone started to say about games.. and then the subject became 'games'.. but as I explained.. I'm not a game master.. I don't like that much and all I was explaining.. is that I WAS a game lover, and what I know aboiut games, is dead today... understand?
<Ac1> :)
<Ac1> anyway... thanks a lot...  thanks: casinowarren, tanjir, stdin....
<Ac1> I believe it was the first time I had a useful time in IRC... last time I used was back in 1999.. and I hated it... because nobody replied me .. and it was a full of 'you can't do this, you can't do that' community.. but for the first time.. I'm glad I logged in
<Ac1> thank you1
<Ac1> later guys
<tanjir> enjoy Ac1
<Ac1> (the name is Ace.. ;) )
<tanjir> this guy has big time ego issue :-|
<Makuseru> In grub, when you point it at a drive you use tags like (hd0,2) and such. How do i figure out the location of a particular drive?
<stdin> Makuseru: from /boot/grub/device.map
<kasm279> ah, i will soon also have GNOME!
<kasm279> is anyone awake?
<kasm279> WAKE UP!
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> kasm279: whats the issue?
<kasm279> no PPC kubuntu!
<jussi01> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jussi01> hrm, go ask in #ubuntu-ppc
<jussi01> Im pretty sure you can install ubuntu then apt-get it
<kasm279> ive looked around
<kasm279> true
<jussi01> There is definately repos, so no reason why you shouldnt be able to apt get it.
<jussi01> anyway, I got to get on a plane.
<kasm279> if i could het my iMac to boot from the ubuntu or xubuntu PPC disks i burned
<kasm279> 4 minutes!
<komiyo> hi
<Kasm279> ok, i need help
<Kasm279> ny laptop shut down when i was installing ubuntu-desktop and now i get "dpkg interrupted" message in terminal, wat do i do?
<Kasm279> HELP!
<Kasm279> hello?
<Kasm279> hello?
<Kasm279> ny laptop shut down when i was installing ubuntu-desktop and now i get "dpkg interrupted" message in terminal, wat do i do?
<Kasm279> hello?
<Kasm279> hello?
<walrus> Hi again :D
<Kasm279> walrus?
<Kasm279> WALRUS?!
<walrus> ye
<walrus> wassup
<walrus> :D
<walrus> I am so happy with my windows <3
<walrus> :D
<walrus> I have done what Dev09 said and then my copy of ubuntu was fu** up :D
<eMaX> then you shouldn't have done what Dev09 has said and then you'd be fu** up with your copy of Windows :D
<walrus> ?
<walrus> Nno
<walrus> Oh
<PodeCoet> Help, no matter what recording program I try and use, I'm unable to record sound, all throw messages about openning the sound device (tried ALSA and OSS)
<PodeCoet> Tried Audacity, Jokosher and Ardour, all the same, with Ardour complaining about being unable to start jackd
<PodeCoet> guess I'll just install soundforge under windows VM then :\
<rehman> hi every body.
<rehman> Please help me, konqueror is not opening any page. but it changes the icon in the address bar.
<rehman> Please help
<rehman> PLEASE HELP ME ON KONQUEROR
<rehman> SCHMIDTM HI
<rehman> ANY BODY. PLEASE HELP ME ON KONQUEROR
<PodeCoet> lol doesn't look like anyone's in or interested, been waiting 30 mins
<PodeCoet> use firefox
<rehman> Pode, no firefox in kubuntu.
<PodeCoet> sudo apt-get install firefox
<PodeCoet> or just add it in add/remove programs in your k menu
<PodeCoet> I found it works better than Konqueror
<rehman> unfortunately, i have slow connection. but i am trying. thanks
<PodeCoet> no problem, it'd be much quicker if you do it from the Konsole then
<PodeCoet> (as opposed to the package manager)
<rehman> ok
<rehman> but one interesting thing is this that it changes the icon in the address bar according to the site.
<PodeCoet> haha yeah those kinds of issues are really interesting to troubleshoot - I guess you can hang around and eventually someone might come along and help you with the issue
<PodeCoet> have you tried #ubuntu? it's a far more active channel
<rehman> no, How can i get to it
<PodeCoet>  /join #ubuntu
<PodeCoet> (type it)
<rehman> thanks. it did
<PodeCoet> np
<Riesh> rehman: it changes the icon because on the server where the site is hosted is a favicon.ico file ... this is normal behavior
<PodeCoet> Riesh: apparently thats _ALL_ it does
<PodeCoet> wont render the pages
<Riesh> PodeCoet: aah .. yes that can be annoying :-)
<PodeCoet> Riesh: Only slightly :P
<Riesh> PodeCoet: little more when in a bad mood
<PodeCoet> Riesh: I hear ya, I gave up and installed Windows XP under virtualbox to be able to record and edit soundfiles lol
<Riesh> :-) aha ... OK ... still think it is possible with Audacity ... when having installed lame from medibuntu :-)
<PodeCoet> Riesh: I have no issues with audacity, but so far 3 audio programs (Audacity, Jokosher, Ardour) have had issues openning ALSA, so it's basically impossible for me to record :P
<PodeCoet> otherwise the software is cool
<Riesh> PodeCoet: If it now works for you, just do it that way ... there are many ways to get a result ... i know in linux sometimes things are difficult to get working
<rehman> Does any body know how to configure konqueror? not browsing.
<Riesh> rehman: not browsing? ...
<rehman> Reish: yes
<Riesh> rehman: what do you mean with that question ? ... Konqueror is for browsing ... webbrowsing or filebrowsing
<rehman> Riesh: Web browsing. But there is an interesting thing.
<rehman> Riesh: it changes the icon in the address bar according to the web address given.
<Riesh> rehman: ? .., do you have many bookmarks in konqueror? ... i mean which you might want to backup? ...
<Riesh> rehman: because you can try to remove the ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror directory ... and let it be made newly when you start up konqueror again.
<Riesh> although i not really know if the bookmarks are in that directory
<rehman> Riesh: ok I try
<radamanthys> alguien de morelia
<aotianlong> hi
<rehman> hi
<Act1> hello
<Act1> cant look open pages in Opera but in Konqueror ok
<rehman> i thing every is gone.
<nickolas> how do i view pdf files on my archos 605 wifi?
<nickolas> nevermind i figured it out
<kalidar> hi
<kalidar> does anyone know of a good mirc script?
<kalidar> for kubuntu aside from xchat?
<kalidar> perhaps something with fserv capability?
<nickolas> uhm. konversation
<nickolas> ?
<kalidar> also is their any way i can change the name of my distrobution? so it comes up different?
<kalidar> sry nick thats not help lol
<kalidar> no
<kalidar> tryed that one
<nickolas> At least i try :)
<SlimeyPete> a mirc script for kubuntu? You mean a mIRC-like application?
<kalidar> apreaciated ;)
<SlimeyPete> cos "a mIRC script" is something different ;)
<kalidar> i guess so i just wana fserv lol
<SlimeyPete> the "big four" are xchat, pidgin, irssi and konversation. irssi and xchat support scripting and have plenty of scripts available on the internet.
<SlimeyPete> http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/fserve.pl   <-- for irssi
<kalidar> ok thanks slimey XD
<nickolas> lol. know any mpeg4 to mp4 converters?
<nickolas> I need one for my archos :( you have to buy an app for mpeg4's D:
<kalidar> do you know how you have a script for xchat aswell?
<kalidar> how do i install scripts just outa curiosity
<Riesh> nickolas: not sure what type of mp4's archos wants, but i can make mp4's for my iPod Touch with ffmpeg
<altrortla> howto restart xserver?
<SlimeyPete> altrortla: press ctrl-alt-backspace
<kalidar> how i install script fserve.pl?
<SlimeyPete> kalidar: there's a channel called #irssi
<SlimeyPete> lots of irssi users there to help you
<SlimeyPete> you do need to install irssi first, of course! :)
<kalidar> oh ok thanks slimey
<nickolas> mpeg4 is mp4 isn't it :O
<Riesh> nickolas: yes but it is a container format.
<nickolas> so there not exactly the same
<Riesh> nickolas: it is just a different name for the same thing ...
<nickolas> oh
<Riesh> nickolas: mp4 is the extension which is used for mpeg4 files
<nickolas> oh
<kalidar> could someone send me a step by step documentation on how to install an .tar.gz file please?!!
<kalidar> <---- total newb
<nickolas> just right click extract here or wherever
<kalidar> thats it???
<nickolas> what are you installing?
<kalidar> dont i have to type .config and untar bleh bleh
<kalidar> installing irssi
<kalidar> its a irc cliant
<nickolas> what is h.264 format?
<kalidar> anyone have documentation on how to install a tar.gz file ??
<nickolas> Right click--->extract here--->YOUR DONE!
<nickolas> then it is a tar ball
<Riesh> kalidar: install from the repositories ... sudo apt-get install irssi
<kalidar> thanks riesh but i should probably learn to instal source or tar balls shouldent i?
<Riesh> kalidar: if you do it that way you also need to compile the source
<nickolas> well tars are just like debs. really
<kalidar> is it worth it to learn to install from source? and compile? because thats how you had to install everything when i first tryed linux 5 years ago
<nickolas> what type of file do you get once you extract
<nickolas> haha
<Riesh> nickolas: no ... in tars are most times source codes ... and in debs are binaries with install scripts
<kalidar> is linux lazy thesedays and have every possable file lol i havent had to install from source yet!
<nickolas> !
<kalidar> aww ic ic!
<kalidar> so ither its a .deb or a .tar?
<kalidar> two different types of install?
<Riesh> the easy way and the save way is to use apt-get ...
<beatzz> good morning everyone
<Riesh> then you are sure when there are updates your software will also get the updates
<kalidar> ok thanks XD verry helpfull
<kalidar> one last final question?
<kalidar> is their anyway to constantly have a shell open on my desktop as a widget?
<kalidar> tired of opening konsole all the time lol
<nickolas> how do i convert a mp4 to a .avi in vlc
<nickolas> nm every time i ask you guys sumtn i figure it out on my own :)
<Riesh> kalidar: you can install yakuake ... it is a shell like the Quake shell ... opens with F12 .. and slides down from the top
<beatzz> nickolas: :)
<kalidar> oh cool so thats apt-get install yakuake? and whats quake shell is that better?
<beatzz> sudo apt-get install yakuake
<Riesh> kalidar: you know the game Quake ? :-)
<beatzz> kalidar: sudo apt-get install yakuake
<kalidar> aww ok i getcha
<kalidar> lol thats prety cool
<Riesh> Yes :-)
<kalidar> i realy like the apt get system
<kalidar> so convien
<beatzz> yea, its hella nicer than others
<beatzz> u should give slackpkg a try
<beatzz> :x
<beatzz> you'
<kalidar> whats slackpkg?
<beatzz> you'll really apreciate apt-get then
<beatzz> slackware's pkg manager
<beatzz> slackware = oldest runnin distro linux
<beatzz> oldest, currently maintained*
<kalidar> i thought slackware was a operatirateing system for l33tz who speek binary lol
<kalidar> so i hear
<kalidar> i installed yakuake and hit f12 and nothing happen :(
<beatzz> basicaly
<beatzz> I tryed yet again to merge to it last weekend....
<beatzz> needless to say im back to *ubuntu
<Riesh> kalidar: you first have to start it :-)
<kalidar> aww
<altrortla> xserver won't start... or better it try to start but comes back to text mode
<Riesh> after that it will autostart
<kalidar> oh btw anyone know of a cool bootloader the kubuntu bootloader puts me to sleep i like the fedora one better
<kalidar> anyone know of a nice graphical bootloader and somewhat easy to install?
<kalidar> yakuake is awesome!
<Riesh> kalidar: it is just a grub menu in Fedora and OpenSuse ... I agree with you grub menu can be made much nicer in (k)ubuntu
<beatzz> like a graphical grub or lilo?
<beatzz> I only see grub for like 2 seconds when I start up.
<kalidar> oh btw i tryed to change a .lst file in my grub bootloader the other day and said i dident have permission anyway to log in as root?
<Riesh> kalidar: to change system files you need to have admin rights ... this you get by usung sudo
<kalidar> i figure sence im using a system where absolutly everything is customizeable why not change things :)
<altrortla> in few words ... i have tryied to install a new graphic card (Ati) ... but to many problem and i'd like to comes back to my old (Nvidia)... before i have started to install new device i have done xorg.conf backup with Nvidia setting... but now also if I copy Xorg.conf with the old backup ... kubuntu start in text mode
<altrortla> I need support to reinstall video card
<kalidar> ok so sudo whats that mean?
<altrortla> and monitor
<kalidar> i have to type that all the time
<beatzz> kalidar: sudo = switch user do
<Riesh> sudo is do as su :-)
<Riesh> :-P
<beatzz> thats what i said
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: basically it means executing the following command with administator rights
<beatzz> Riesh: man su
<beatzz> su = switch user
<altrortla> umm
<kalidar> aww ok so if i type sudo befor anything ittel ask me for root pass and ill have acess?
<altrortla> #ubuntu
<beatzz> yup for that command only
<kalidar> so inorder to acess a file in .lib or any other protected areas i gota acess them from terminal by using sudo?
<beatzz> correct
<kalidar> for instanstance sudo /lib/menu.lst?
<beatzz> kalidar: sudo kate /lib/menu.lst
<kalidar> allright verry helpfull :)
<beatzz> or
<kalidar> i could keep you guys talking all night
<beatzz> kalidar: sudo pico /lib/menu.lst
<kalidar> whats kate?
<beatzz> text editor
<beatzz> graphical
<kalidar> aww kk
<beatzz> pico is command line
<beatzz> vi is an old school command line
<Riesh> kalidar: or nano :-)
<kalidar> so what ever i type it runs hence apt-get is a program i take it?
<beatzz> nano is a good one
<fliegenderfrosch> on the command line, should i use vim or emacs? :P
<beatzz> vim
<beatzz> ;)
<kalidar> and when you say install your asking apt-get to find the install for that program?
<Riesh> When using nano the ^ means use CTRL
<kalidar> k XD
<beatzz> xactly
<kalidar> whats nano?
<kalidar> sry
<Riesh> hehehe
<Riesh> text editor for command line
<beatzz> install is an option, passed to the program apt-get, which requires root privlages
<beatzz> :D so yea u get it
<kalidar> weird! i type nano and my konsol changed
<kalidar> thanks beatz that explains it perfictly
<Riesh> kalidar: then you open the program nano
<kalidar> so are all these programs in my repositorys or are they downloading them when i ask to install them?
<kalidar> ok
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: both
<altrortla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalidar> oh btw whats ^ mean again
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: they’re packages in the ubuntu repository and when you install them, they are downloaded and installed
<kalidar> someone said it lol
<Riesh> CTRL
<kalidar> ok i compleetly understand now :)
<kalidar> any other shell commands i should get comphterble with guys?
<beatzz> kalidar: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/toc.html
<beatzz> bookmark that one
<Riesh> kalidar: apt-cache search
<kalidar> why apt-cache search?
<beatzz> brb all
<Riesh> type in console apt-cache search browser and you see what it does
<Riesh> or apt-cache search mp3
<Riesh> or apt-cache search flash
<kalidar> says i need a pattern?
<Riesh> yes ... a search pattern
<Riesh> anything you want to search for in the package cache
<kalidar> aww ic ic leme test
<Riesh> apt-cache search Something
<xp-killer> im not seing my option in my browser anymore
<kalidar> oh i cant find xmms in apt-get :(
<kalidar> that blows xmms is best player
<xp-killer> back ,previous google bar
<kalidar> its like winamp
<beatzz> I installed kuakye
<beatzz> or w/e
<Riesh> kalidar: maybe because that one is too old
<beatzz> and rebooted
<beatzz> no F12 shell
<beatzz> :/
<kalidar> kayuke?
<kalidar> the quake shell?
<beatzz> yea
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: it’s xmms2
<kalidar> run it
<kalidar> first
<kalidar> then set the key you want to quickkey it to
<beatzz> needed to see how to spell it
<kalidar> its under utils or settings i cant rember
<beatzz> thanks m8 :)
<kalidar> np its awesome now whenever you want shell its just f12 XD riesh showed me it
<beatzz> hmm
<fliegenderfrosch> !enter | kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<beatzz> you just typed 'kayuke' to run the program
<xp-killer> can someone help me to put back my konqueror browser how it was?it missing some stuff.lika back,next and my google bar
<kalidar> oops sorry
<kalidar> got yelled at.
<beatzz> lol, i do that same thing all the time, its a terrible habbit.
<Riesh> beatzz: ... yakuake
<beatzz> Riesh: thanks
<kalidar> lol
<Riesh> beatzz: yeah i know ... terrible name :-)
<beatzz> hey that is prety nifty
<kalidar> i know hey!
<kalidar> cache search flash heh?
<Riesh> apt-cache
<beatzz> kalidar: you wouldent happen to be a WoW player would you?
<kalidar> i wish i woulda known that 4 days ago riesh!! you have any idea how hard it was to get flash installed!!!
<fliegenderfrosch> xp-killer: if you have no important settings/bookmarks, you could just try deleting ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<kalidar> what makes you say that beatzz
<beatzz> i just wrote a tutorial how to get it up on linux.
<beatzz> just curious
<kalidar> realy!!
<kalidar> dude how did you figure that one out!
<kalidar> i wana get Windslayer by outspart to play on linux
<beatzz> my friend wanted to see it done yesterday, and I actualy got it all working. so i wrote a tutorial.
<kalidar> its a 2d side scroller
<kalidar> dude thats sick
<kalidar> wish i played wow lol
<kalidar> maby ittel work for windslayer?? its also a online mmorpg
<beatzz> I dont play it myself, but im looking forward to seeing someone use my tutorials :)
<kalidar> does it involve a windows emulator?
<beatzz> yea
<fliegenderfrosch> beatzz: i hope you don’t mean wine
<kalidar> i tryed wine but it blowz cuz it dosent support my soundcard
<beatzz> has a step by step to get the lastest and greatest... WINE
<beatzz> muahah!
<beatzz> whats wronge w/ wine?
<fliegenderfrosch> beatzz: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<kalidar> wine sucks!! i couldent even install framework.net on windows
<kalidar> and without framework.net you cant do anything lol
<beatzz> fliegenderfrosch: are u shure?
<fliegenderfrosch> beatzz: nothing is wrong, but I guess the devs are not very happy if you call it a windows emulator
<fliegenderfrosch> beatzz: that’s what the name WINE stands for
<beatzz> cause when i downloaded it from the "add/remove" it says "windows emulator" right next to wine
<kalidar> well.. do you know of a emulator that has enuph dll files and framework to play games!?
<kde4plz> hey...
<xp-killer> fliegenderfrosch: i have to many book marks im not seing the back and next button neither the space for google
<beatzz> nope, i aint that knowladgeable
<kalidar> fliegenderfrosch!!
<beatzz> but i know i got WoW to work on Wine
<beatzz> :)
<kalidar> lol i couldent even fix my sound wine broke my sounddriver lolz
<kalidar> had to restart computer after i uninstalled it
<kde4plz> how do update my old kde 3 to 4?
<kalidar> kde4plz
<fliegenderfrosch> xp-killer: try a rightclick in the empty space right of the menu and activate a few toolbars
<kde4plz> ?
<kalidar> nvm i dont wana answer wrong lol
<kalidar> but ide say download the new kubunutu and instal it
<kalidar> but upgrade
<kalidar> dont format
<fliegenderfrosch> kde4plz: which kubuntu version do you have?
<kde4plz> i just wanna upgrade
<kalidar> i have 4.1
<kde4plz> lol i have like 3.5
<beatzz> personaly, i think KDE4 sux.
<kde4plz> i somehow lost the bar on the bottom of me desktop
<fliegenderfrosch> kde4plz: i mean the version of kubuntu, not of kde, like 7.10, 8.04, 8.10....
<kalidar> fliegenderfrosch sence u were ripping on wine do you know a better emulator?
<kde4plz> oh...
<beatzz> all the widgets, and stupid clear boxes that pop up around everything
<beatzz> they made it look like vista.
<beatzz> and feel
<beatzz> @_@
<kde4plz> its been a while so im not sure.. i gave up on kde and stayed with gnome..
<SlimeyPete> and it's buggy as hell
<kalidar> beatzz i like kde 4.1 its way easier and looks better too i think
<beatzz> yea, and KDE4 is buggy as hell
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: i wasn’t ripping on wine, i just said that it’s not really an emulator, as its name says that wine is not an emulator
<kalidar> lol
<kalidar> oh my bad :(
<kalidar> well do you know of a better one cuz i dont like wine
<beatzz> Shame on you kalidar !!!!
<beatzz> :o
<dwidmann> fliegenderfrosch: wine really isn't an emulator, it's a blind attempt at reverse engineering the windows API.
<fliegenderfrosch> kde4plz: can you run "lsb_release -a" in a console and write which codename it has?
<kde4plz> ill rather not use wine... why won't they make games for linux nativity..
<fliegenderfrosch> dwidmann: i know
<beatzz> cause they are $ greedy pigs
<kalidar> yeah if thye make games for linux that means they gota be free
<beatzz> and if they cant draw up a contract worth millions...
<kalidar> or at the verry least open source
<beatzz> they arent gana develope the game
<kde4plz> lol it says ubuntu 7.10
<kalidar> should say ubuntu 8.10
<kalidar> ;)
<kde4plz> thats because i never started with kubuntu....
<beatzz> well Im off all, peace nice talkin to u all.
<kde4plz> and i haven't updated to 8.10
<kalidar> kubuntu is better lol gnome is so plain :S zzzzzzzz
<kalidar> night beatz
<kde4plz> well i guess
<kalidar> like the foot tho.. ok so yeah im gona take off too
<fliegenderfrosch> kde4plz: i don’t think there are any recent kde4 packages for ubuntu 7.10. for kde4 I think it’s best to upgrade to 8.10 or reinstall with 8.10 directly,
<kde4plz> thats why im trying to use it...
<kalidar> i was just wondering if anyone knows of an actual emulator
<kde4plz> i see....
<kalidar> is wine the only attempt at an emulator?
<kde4plz> alright when i get to it ill update to 8.10
<kde4plz> they got the commecial one
<kde4plz> starts with a c
<kde4plz> cel
<kde4plz> somthing
<kalidar> i have the newest on my ftp server if u want
<kalidar> youll probs get it faster with a .torrent tho
<kde4plz> newest ubuntu?
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: I think the only real alternative would be using a virtual machine, but this is probably slow and I don’t know if there’s 3d support yet.
<kde4plz> yea ill dl it at school
<kde4plz> t1 connects ftw
<kalidar> virtual machine???
<fliegenderfrosch> kde4plz: the newest ubuntu version is 8.10, however, in a month the new version 9.04 is released
<kde4plz> ....
<kde4plz> jeez
<kalidar> new systems are usualy buggy
<kde4plz> its been a while since i used linux
<kalidar> i usualy wate
<dwidmann> I don't think there's 3d support yet, or there would have been a lot of chatter about it
<kalidar> a month or so
<fliegenderfrosch> kde4plz: you’re thinking of cedega, which may work better for a few games but is actually just a customized wine
<kde4plz> yep thats it flie...
<kalidar> cedega? is that the best emu rite now?
<kde4plz> for games it has better support i think
<kalidar> ok ill download it
<dwidmann> Some things will run better in it and some won't
<kalidar> sudo apt-get install cedega?
<kde4plz> try both wine and cedega
<dwidmann> and it has a monthly fee or some such
<fliegenderfrosch> dwidmann: it’s coming slowly, see http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_vidsound_d3d_enabling_vm.html
<dwidmann> fliegenderfrosch: keep in mind vmware workstation isn't free
<kalidar> cedega has a montly fee?
<kalidar> oh vm
<kde4plz> lol im just gonna wait till new ubuntu comes.. then update.. don't wanna update again in a month
<kalidar> weak sauce
<kde4plz> if u got tons of ram...
<kde4plz> go for vmware
<kde4plz> ...
<kde4plz> or just dual boot..
<kalidar> oh how would i install a script.pl into irssi anyone know?
<fliegenderfrosch> dwidmann: I know, I’m just saying that 3d acceleration is coming to virtual machines slowly
<kalidar> i hate leaving my linux tho :( im like raceast against windows sence ive learned even the basics of linux
<dwidmann> "This line increases the amount of VRAM on the virtual display card to 64 MB. Adding more VRAM helps to reduce thrashing in the guest. The maximum value is 128 MB." awfully limited... mine has 1GB
<kde4plz> well if your gonna vmware its the same stuff basically...
<fliegenderfrosch> kde4plz: if you don’t need a rock solid system, you cold also install 9.04 now. the beta is supposed to come out tomorrow
<kde4plz> :0 betas make my computer sad
<kde4plz> and black screen
<kde4plz> but i will google to see new features...
<kde4plz> most times updates are just new packages...
<kalidar> whats that one called again?
<kalidar> cheeta
<kalidar> chaeda or something
<kalidar> ima download it and test it out
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: you mean the codename of 9.04? jaunty jackalope
<kde4plz> the emulator?
<kde4plz> oh
<kalidar> i have no idea what that means flie lol
<kalidar> yeah the emulator like wine
<kalidar> but better
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: you mean cedega
<kde4plz> yea
<kalidar> thats it XD
<kde4plz> ;0 scroll up your chat...
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: by the way: you can scoll up if you’ve forgotten something
<kde4plz> lol
<kalidar> lol
<kalidar> been a while ago
<kalidar> was lazy
<kalidar> :P
<kde4plz> i said first but you like type it all out and be fancy
<kde4plz> flie is very formal
<fliegenderfrosch> kde4plz: btw: you can use the tabulator key for autocompletion of the usernames :)
<kalidar> couldent find package cedega
<kde4plz> fliegenderfrosch: omg!!
<SlimeyPete> you have to pay for cedega. It's not in apt.
<kde4plz> your using pidgin? or is this built in to kde?
<SlimeyPete> at least, it's not in the regular repos.
<kde4plz> or kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> kde4plz: erm, it's built into every IRc client ever :)
<kalidar> pidgin?
<kalidar> whats pidgin
<kde4plz> its instant messenger
<fliegenderfrosch> kde4plz: most chat programs support it, i’m using konversation. fascinating, isn’t it?
<kde4plz> has support for AIM MSN ircs and stuff
<fliegenderfrosch> !pidgin | kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<kde4plz> man i feel like a noob
<kalidar> !pidgin
<kde4plz> thanks for enlightening me... now i can be more proper...
<kde4plz> though i do not use right caps or periods..
<kde4plz> i can write your names out fully
<kalidar> !pidgin kde4plz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgin kde4plz
<kalidar> lol god im stupid
<dwidmann> kalidar: fliegenderfrosch already did that, scroll up a few lines
<kde4plz> we can help point out how we are all stupid... so we become smarter
<kalidar> i just installed irssi irc cliant and i cant find it
<lokai> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dwidmann> kalidar: pull up a terminal and run it
<kalidar> if i knew where it was lol
<kalidar> or what it was called.
<kde4plz> how do i get like a real task bar....
<kalidar> i just apt installed irssi ive no idea where it went
<dwidmann> kalidar: /usr/bin/irsII
<gabrielgomez> anyone know if opensync synce is going to work in Jaunty ?
<kalidar> task thanks dwidmann
<dwidmann> erm, meant ircII
<kalidar> kk
<kde4plz> i can't find kcontrol anywhere..
<Riesh> dwidmann: thats ircii .. this is irssi
<kalidar> no such directory
<dwidmann> oh, that would explain a few things, silly dustin
<kalidar> found it XD
<dwidmann> riesh is correct ... I must have typod last night, no wonder that through me for a loop
<kalidar> how did you know it would end up in /usr/bin is that where all files go?
<kalidar> after u install them
<kalidar> kinda like program files for windows?
<dwidmann> kalidar: generally
<kalidar> ill have to rember that
<dwidmann> system stuff will go in /bin or /sbin or /usr/sbin
<kde4plz> man i want amarok 2.*
<lokai> suddenly sound doesnt work on flash video. The system sounds still work fine, though. Is this a firefox issue?
<kde4plz> i gotta update :(
<Riesh> kalidar: i just see there is also an irssi-scripts package
<kde4plz> i think its your flash player lokai...
<fliegenderfrosch> lokai: it can be related to pulseaudio. there are often problems if another program with sound is in use
<lokai> fliegenderfrosch: This isnt the case
<dwidmann> typos and tab completion are a volatile mixture it seems ... :(
<kalidar> yes riesh
<fliegenderfrosch> lokai: is suddenly=after an update or after a reboot or while using the computer?
<Riesh> So maybe your fserv script is included :-)
<kalidar> where are the scripts?
<kalidar> awesome XD i found a fserv script
<Riesh> you installed that package too ?
<kalidar> i just dunno how to intall it
<dwidmann> kde4plz: amarok 2 really doesn't have anything that amarok 1.x doesn't have yet though.
<lokai> Hard to say. I don't use flash video very often on this machine, so I don't remember when the last time it worked was (I do remember that it DID work).
<kalidar> i watch alot of anime on www.imeem.com look up death note 1 and watch the english ;)
<fliegenderfrosch> lokai: and it doesn’t work if you try directly after a reboot either?
<kalidar> its like the best anime ive ever seen
<kde4plz> i just like the gui of amarok 2.. or i just want to see how it looks
<kalidar> hey riesh?
<lokai> ah, it was firefox -- Silly addons wanting to be updated O.o
<Riesh> yes?
<kalidar> i cant load my irssi outa my usr/bin folder
<kalidar> how do i open a folder in adm mode like sudo
<kalidar> cuz i cant find the link in my application folders for some reason after i installed it
<Riesh> open it in a termianl / console
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: you can’t just run "irssi"?
<Riesh> terminal*
<kalidar> no its not in my application list so i went to /usr/bin and tryed to run it but it wont do anything
<kalidar> so i figure its my privilages preventing me rite?
<Riesh> just type irssi
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: what happens if you just type "irssi" in a terminal and press enter?
<Riesh> run dpkg -L irssi-scripts to see where the scripts go
<Riesh> :-) ... have to go now
<kalidar> would that work?
<kalidar> just type the filename?
<kalidar> ok bye riesh!
<Riesh> just run irssi
<Riesh> :-)
<dwidmann> kalidar: that works for anything in your $PATH :)
<kalidar> awesome!
<kalidar> umm i typed irssi
<kalidar> in the shell and it brings up a weird blue bar and it says status at the bottem
<kalidar> i dont understand
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: this is irssi. irssi is a irc client for the console, so you use it with text commands only
<kalidar> oh geez
<kalidar> im so confused all it says is status how do i make it do stuff?
<fliegenderfrosch> kalidar: see http://www.irssi.org/documentation for help
<kalidar> thanks alot man
<kalidar> ill check it out
<kalidar> wow holey complicated!
<kde4plz> lol
<kalidar> how does anyone use this lol altho im intreagued and wont give up
<kde4plz> im sticking to pidgin
<kalidar> ill have it masterd in a week lol but i was wondering if someone could tell me how i could connect to this room on it?
<kde4plz> i found this in the documentation
<kde4plz> /NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv ident pass;wait 2000" OFTC
<kde4plz> thats to add servers
<kalidar> yes im looking at that rite now
<kalidar> how do i add this room tho
<kalidar> whats the nickserv and ident here
<kde4plz>  /SERVER ADD -auto -network IRCnet irc.kpnqwest.fi 6667
<kde4plz> i don't think u need the network..
<kde4plz> just change it to like
<kalidar> yr prety smart their ;)
<kalidar> yeah it saved correctley
<kalidar> just gona read the help and find out how to connect :)
<stevem_> Under an official Canonical support package... which Ubuntu editions are supportable?
<kde4plz> kalidar im dling this beast of an irc... now.. i think i can rush you through it...
<kde4plz> kalidar: it has a built in help
<kde4plz> just type /help <topic>
<kde4plz>  /help connect
<kde4plz>  /SERVER ADD -auto -network freenode irc.freenode.net 6667C
<kde4plz> thats how i added freenode...
<kalidar> thanks alot man XD
<kalidar> oh btw how do i see a list of my added networks
<kalidar> ich i stil cant figure out how to connect
<kalidar> why is this so confuseing god i hate script language
<nguyen> hey
<nguyen> this is kde4plz im here to tease kalidar because you can't connect using irssi and i can :0
<kde4plz> lol
<kde4plz> its pretty easy kalidar
<kde4plz> ill show you how i did it...
<kde4plz> first i read the documention....
<kde4plz> then /help connect
<kde4plz>  /help network too
<eli_> hi guys - i need some help with mounting external hd.
<kalidar> anyone know how i change my name by typeing /nickserv or something
<kalidar> cant rember
<kde4plz> /NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv ident pass;wait 2000" OFTC
<kde4plz> thats in irssi
<spathi_> Здрасти
<kalidar> says name or service not know
<kalidar> how do i make my name lol
<kalidar> maby i shouldent be using this i dont think i have the intellegence
<kde4plz> using what?
<kalidar> irssi
<kde4plz> oh..
<kalidar> its all commands
<kalidar> and i have a bad memory
<kde4plz> once u get in.. its just like any other irc...
<kalidar> ok then how i change my name and password
<kalidar> it says name or service not known
<kde4plz> how did you change it to kalidar
<kalidar> i push buttens on xchat lol
<kalidar> but irssi dosent have luxuarys of buttens lol
<kalidar> its like /CHangenick
<kalidar> or osmething
<kde3plz> hi
<kde4plz> its just
<kde4plz> "/nick
<eli__> sorry got logged out
<kde4plz> without "
<kalidar> oh
<kde4plz> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html#quickstart
<kde4plz> read this
<kalidar> ich i give up
<kde4plz> it will help you a lot
<kalidar> my brain herts ill try later
<kde4plz> don't give up..
<kalidar> well the help files tell me only crap i dont need
<kalidar> like how to customize and change auto joins and stuff
<kde4plz> lol
<kalidar> when all i wana do is test it out by connecting to a channel
<kde4plz> lol
<kalidar> but it dosent tell you the simple stuff like how to connect to a damn network
<kalidar> lol
<kde4plz> ...
<kde4plz> do this
<kde4plz>  /NETWORK ADD
<kalidar> k
<kde3plz> exit
<kalidar> network exit saved
<kde4plz> woops
<kalidar> network exit saved
<kde4plz>  /NETWORK ADD freenode
<kalidar> network saved
<kde4plz>  /SERVER ADD -auto -network freenode irc.freenode.net 6667
<kalidar> aww i get it
<kalidar> ok saved
<kde4plz> do
<kalidar> now /connect Freenode wich has the irc.freenode.net in it?
<kde4plz> yea
<kde4plz> do /join #kubuntu to get here
<kalidar> man wtf thats so simple
<kalidar> i even understand how the code works
<kde4plz> yea...
<kde4plz> lol
<kalidar> why is it that when i read the help file i wanted to smash my head against my monitor
<kalidar> lol thanks man you made that so much simpler
<kde4plz> lol...
<kalidar_> hi
<kde4plz> yay u did it
<kalidar_> XD
<kde4plz> hi...
<kde4plz>  /exit to leave
<kalidar_> i have 2 irc cliants open mad lag from one to the other
<kalidar_> heem so this is it?
<kalidar_> !pengin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pengin
<kalidar_> !lis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lis
<kalidar_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kalidar_> lol!
<kde4plz> pengin?
<kde4plz> u mean pidgin?
<kalidar_> yeah
<kalidar_> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<kde4plz> do...
<kalidar_> aww kk nvm
<kde4plz> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<eli__> !fdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<eli__> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kalidar_> so is pidgin build into irc?
<kde4plz> pidgin is just like xfire...
<kalidar_> xfire the game loger?
<kde4plz> lol
<kde4plz> its just a messenger..
<kalidar_> thats what i used it for lol
<kalidar_> aww i have amsn
<kalidar_> im fine
<kalidar_> lol
<kalidar_> say..
<kde4plz> google pidgin if you want to know more
<kalidar_> you know of any good linux games?
<kde4plz> there is... tuxracer..
<kde4plz> ;0
<kalidar_> lmfao
<kalidar_> im good thanks tho
<bazhang> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kalidar_> thanks for the games
<kalidar_> ;)
<kde4plz> frozen bubble :0
<kde4plz> its a good one
<kde4plz> xmoto is good too ;0
<kalidar_> oh yeah befor i go kde
<kalidar_> do you know how i install scripts on this badboy
<kalidar_> ?
<kde4plz> what do you mean?
<kalidar_> i have a script.pl file
<kalidar_> like how do i install my fserv script
<kalidar_> like you do with normal irc
<kde4plz> read the documentation ;0
<kalidar_> oh nvm i thought maby you knew a fast way
<kalidar_> lol
<kalidar_> sry man
<kalidar_> here i thought u were the smart one too pfft
<kalidar_> :P
<kalidar_> anyway im probs anoying everyone so ima take off thanks for all the help :)
<kalidar_> cheers
<outtraffic> уцауы
<eli__> i need some help with mounting external hard disk
<kde4plz> type man mount in terminal
<eli__> kde4plz: it's more complicated - the device is not recognized
<kde4plz> oh
<eli__> I can see it on the dmesg, but the /dev/sdb is not recognized
<eli__> i can't find anything on such a case in forums :(
<eli__> can i force the system to create a new device?
<kde4plz> whats the external drive called?
<Riesh> eli__: can you so "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<kanon-mat>   /dev/sdb1 perhaps?
<kanon-mat> usually there is a number
<eli__> Riesh: returns nothing
<noukist_> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<eli__> how can i post the relevant syslog?
<Riesh> eli__: but you say it is recognized ... you see it when running dmesg
<Riesh> paste.ubuntu.com
<Riesh> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eli__> it's here http://paste.ubuntu.com/137427/
<Riesh> eli__: looks normal to me
<Riesh> you know what filesystem is on the drive ?
<Riesh> which partitions ?
<eli__> i can't see anything on sdb
<eli__> it's ext3, but it might be corrupted
<Riesh> sudo -i
<Riesh> so you are root ...
<ZmAY> having some problems installing motif, Xm libraries, can someone help me, when compiling program getting this for example: error: Xm/PushB.h: No such file or directory
<Riesh> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Riesh> should give some output
<eli__> nothing
<Riesh> then just fdisk /dev/sdb
<eli__> unable to open /dev/sdb
<Riesh> maybe the cable is not good anymore ... you have external power for the drive ?
<eli__> no
<Riesh> cable with an extra usb plug for more power ?
<eli__> it's a laptop hd, i can't see any external power entry
<eli__> nope, this one is all i've got
<Riesh> i also have here an external laptop disk ... but when i got it the case came with a cable with two usb plugs at one end
<Riesh> one for extra power
<eli__> this is the lsusb output
<eli__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137436/
<ZmAY> who is here for Xm, Xt, X11 ?:)
<Riesh> eli__: not really seeing your disk there
<eli__> it's a usb connector type that's listed
<eli__> i've disconnected and reconnected the disk
<eli__> i'm attaching the dmesg output
<Riesh> aha .. ok ... which version of kubuntu you have ?
<eli__> 8.10
<eli__> there is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/137438/
<eli__> it's x64 if it matteres
<Riesh> might be a kernel bug ... unplug your disk ->  rmmod ehci-hcd -> and try again
<eli__> ok, just to be sure: 1) unplug 2) rmmod ehci-hcd 3) plug in?
<Riesh> yes
<costello> hi all
<Riesh> use sudo for rmmod
<costello> who have drivers for ASUS F3sg  for Ubuntu?
<pis> please can i know whats going on
<eli__> still no effect, the updated dmesg attached at http://paste.ubuntu.com/137443/
<eli__> no need for sudo - i'm still using the root konsole
<Riesh> aha ... but now it sees the partitions ... sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 >
<eli__> just for a moment
<eli__> there is no sdb device at /dev
<Riesh> fdisk again gives no notion of them ?
<eli__> there is the output of fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/137448/
<eli__> only sda is recognized, no sdb :(
<Riesh> strange ... i don't have any ideas what to experiment with
<Riesh> next
<kalidar> hi
<kalidar> XD
<eli__> it's even starnger - look on the updated dmesg: paste.ubuntu.com/137451/
<eli__> u can see it attampted to read the sdb - and still no traces of it in the /dev
<dr_willis> Hmm. i had issues once when i installed via a 'thumbdrive' installer - that it made  the /etc/fstab  have an extra entry that made  sdb the 'cdrom' by mistake.  so the first thimbdrive i plugged in - dident get seen properly. but the 2nd one die.
<dr_willis> sounds almost like one 'part' of that cable may not be working right. or its not getting enough power to work propely
<dr_willis> I found out the hard way to use those 2 headed usb cables..
<eli__> i only have one headed cable
<dr_willis> dident come with a 2 headed cable eh?
<eli__> nope, i borrowed this one from a friend, and he only had a one-headed one
<eli__> i'm just trying to see if there is something i can still rescue from this old laptop HD
<bderagon> hey guys
<dr_willis> this is a small -laptop sized external usb hard drive we are talking about?
<eli__> exactly
<dr_willis> self powered by the usb port - correct? no external powersupply
<eli__> still correct
<dr_willis> i woudl try a external powered usb hub - and see if that helps it out. You do hear it spin up?
<bderagon> hoping someone can help me here, been working in windows for 10+ years and decided to join the linux group last night after visual studio's install corrupted for the third time in 3 months
<eli__> i can hear it spinning
<bderagon> tried to install kubuntu on my machine, it appears to have installed, but never starts, all I get is a black screen
<bderagon> and I can no longer boot into windows
<eli__> does grub show up?
<bderagon> I don't know...pretty much anything....about linux installs
<bderagon> grub?
<bderagon> that's the boot client for it?
<Riesh> bderagon: after BIOS
<bderagon> no, it doesn't
<dr_willis> you dont see any boot menu at the beginning?
<bderagon> if I don't boot off the cd, all I get is a black screen
<bderagon> that never goes away, no error message, no boot menu, no nothing
<bderagon> if I insert the kubuntu cd, I get the cd's menu
<dr_willis> You dont have more  hen 1 monitor installed? or any other odd video setup?
<bderagon> I have a video card that has two video outputs, but only one monitor is currently hooked to it
<eli__> did u get any error messages during the installation process?
<bderagon> tried switching it between both outputs
<bderagon> various small ones, something like processor scaling not supported by bios
<bderagon> and net_dif not found
<dr_willis> I had an odd setup where it defauilted to my tv out once.
<bderagon> but it seemed to continue no problem
<bderagon> should I be doing this from my onboard video card? and just forget the ati video card I have until after kubuntu is installed?
<dr_willis> onboard? and a addon .. hmmmm....
<dr_willis> that may be the issue
<dr_willis> i always disable the onboard in the bios. if possible
<bderagon> well, its a toggle in my bios, if I enable the add-on, onboard gets disabled automatically
<dr_willis> guess you could try removeing the addon.  as a test.. getting a little hardcore here.
<dr_willis> but im not sure what else to try
<dr_willis> if grub isent even giving you an error message or any output - a little hard to troubleshoot
<bderagon> is there a way to see more than the progress bar? to see what is going on during the kubuntu install?
<bderagon> I have 3 partitions, and it never asked me which to install on
<bderagon> or if I wanted to reformat them, or anything like that
<eli__> u can make the alternative installation it's textual
<dr_willis> err... somthing odd there then.. the installer asks lots of questions
<bderagon> the progress bar comes up for liek 5 minutes, runs through it
<bderagon> after that, it goes to what looks like a dos screen/console output
<bderagon> and spits back that it loads HAL and a bunch of other stuff ok
<bderagon> then I get the black screen, that never goes away
<bderagon> after about 10 minutes
<eli__> did the installation finished at all?
<bderagon> but never askes a single question, nothing, the second I select install from the main cd menu, and push enter that's what i get
<bderagon> the progress bar, the console/output, then the black screen
<bderagon> no questions, nothing to inform me that it's installing, just a lot of processor and hard drive activity
<eli__> try alternative installation, without the gui - it can show some light on what's going on
<bderagon> I'm not really sure how to tell eli, the progress bar doesn't tell me what it's doing, the console output only tells me what looks like to be the kubuntu kernel/client loading
<eli__> as much as i've understand your installation didn't finished - it got stalled before the reboot
<bderagon> ok, I can also see if I can dig up a second monitor, and plug them both into the video card at same time
<bderagon> probably have one around the house somewhere
<Dillizar> bderagon what graphic card you have
<bderagon> with the dvi out on the video card, it probably doesn't like me switching it live
<bderagon> ati's hd4870
<Dillizar> k
<dr_willis> during the install - one can  use alt-ctrl-F1 throguh F6 to get to some other info screens also.
<bderagon> yeah looking at screenshots of the installation pages, and definitely not getting those
<dr_willis> what release are you isntalling exactly?
<dr_willis> and where did the iso/disk come from?
<bderagon> downloaded directly from kubuntu, the latest x64 release
<bderagon> burnt the iso to a cd myself, using windows
<bderagon> before I tried the kubuntu install
<SlimeyPete> you're sure you grabbed the amd64 instead of ia64?
<dr_willis> So you are using the desktop cd, you get to the desktop and use the installer tool? or installing howq exactly?
<bderagon> the amd64 8.10 release
<Dillizar> 8.10? bderagon
<dr_willis> it should be asking quite a few questions.
<bderagon> yep the 8.10
<bderagon> Kubuntu 8.10 - Featuring the cutting edge KDE 4 and maintained until April 2010, that one, right from their site
<eli__> have u checked the sum?
<bderagon> AthlonTM, SempronTM)   64bit AMD and Intel computers
<bderagon> yep
<bderagon> I used the live cd w/installer, so I should download the alternate desktop one? and try that one?
<eli__> well, u have nothing to loose:)
<Dillizar> bderagon did you update it
<dr_willis> i cant imagine how it skipped over the partitioning disk stuff... unless you missclicked
<bderagon> will try that then, no didn't run any update dillizar
<eli__> look at your cd menu - as much as i recall there is an option for alternative install too
<bderagon> looking at the installation process, it looks like the entire installation is graphical
<bderagon> from what I can tell, it never even gets to the install, it loads all the "prerequisites" to the install, and never gets there
<bderagon> or....it does, and its on a monitor I can't see, heading to play with it and see if I can figure stuff out, :) hopefully I'll be back later with a sucess story and asking where to find linux development info :P
<bderagon> thanks for all the help guys
<eli__> dr_willis: any ideas on my case?
<dr_willis> eli__:  not really.  :P
<dr_willis> if dmesg shows it.. but then /dev/ dont - only time ive sene that is when hard drives are starting to die/or are half dead
<eli__> long life the new hd:)
<Laruft> can anyone link me to some tips about how to maintain a linux install.  to explain, i've installed virtualbox, and now i'm using kvm... virtualbox installed lots of other stuff,  I just don't want to end up with duplicate tools/libraries and stuff not actively used.
<bderagon> awesome, thanks again guys.....kubuntu now installing :)
<Laruft> I suppose I need to see how depencies work and package removal
<Dillizar> !Fbsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fbsplash
<flavinha> flavia_flavinha_fafa@hotmail.com
<ratbert> how do you install boot splash on kubuntu
<ratbert> but its not .
<ratbert> .so its .tar and there isnt .so inside :(
<ardian> allow
<buk_> hello.
<buk_> can someone please help me with a sound-problem on kubuntu 8.10?
<dwidmann> buk_: what sort of sound problem?
<buk_> dwidmann, i can hear sound when entering/shut-down but no sound at all on amarok/youtube/vlc or any other programms.
<dwidmann> hmmmm
<dwidmann> buk_: go into system settings -> multimedia. What is the highest sound device in the list?
<buk_> ehm, where is that multimedia thing?
<dwidmann> Should be near the bottom in system settings
<buk_> ah, system settings -> sound?
<dwidmann> hmm, mayhap
<dwidmann> might have changed since kde 4.1 (I'm using 4.2)
<buk_> i go to Device Preference and EVERYTHING has only HDA Intel (Conexant Analog).
<buk_> then i click "show advanced devices" ant it adds: HDA Intel Connexant Analog (front speakers).
<dwidmann> Hmm, that should be right, I would think
<buk_> also Connexant Digital
<buk_> and Connexant IEC958 something
<dwidmann> Try changing the order around and see if you can get sound that way
<dwidmann> (only the top one counts really, the rest will just be fallbacks)
<buk_> ehm, what to put first?
<buk_> ehm, now i tried to play sth on amarok and said that the KNotify crashed and proposed me to disable aRts sound output.
<buk_> ehm thanks anyway
<roman_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dillizar> how can i put a weather report on my panel :) 3.5.5
<kripnos> hi kubuntunian
<lpf> hello
<lpf> 大家好
<andrey__> ребят, кто знает как icq установить?
<tomsdale> What is the shortcut to reactivate compositing after it turned itself off?
<Ubu1155163> Why do my Kubuntu freezes and CAPS and Scroll Lock flash? I just wanted to install it
<Ubu1155163> anyone here?
<dr_willis> thats a sign that the kernel just crashed BIG time
<Ubu1155163> How can i repair/fix it?
<dr_willis> so you boot the live cd. and the cd crashes like that?
<Ubu1155163> Yes
<dr_willis>  i would say its a bad cd burn, or currupted download./
<Ubu1155163> I just downloaded 10 th time
<dr_willis>  check the md5sums to verify the cd is good?
<Ubu1155163> And spent 10 CD's
<Ubu1155163> How can i do that?
<dr_willis> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<dr_willis> You can also use unetbootin tool and the iso file to make a 'bootable/installable' thumbdrive   no cd's needed
<dr_willis> test the cd's on another pc is also a good test
<tomsdale> Found it Alt + Shift +F12 = Suspend/Resume Compositing
<dr_willis> i  recall seeing some kde widgit that turned it on/off also
<Ubu1155163> Do I need another Linux system to make unetbootin?
<dr_willis> unetbootin is a windows tool. or linux tool
<dr_willis> no need for any linux at all. :) just the tool and  the .iso file.. it can even download the iso file.
<dr_willis> and it can make bootable -usb drives for a dozen+ disrtos
<dr_willis> its handy
<dr_willis> I rarely ever burn cd's any more
<Ubu1155163> Oh now, this means I have to download this again because i have it on CD, and I'm using PCLinuxOS's CD. Too bad I don't have another CD Drive
<dr_willis> unetbootin might bea ble to use the cds you burnt..  no idea on that..
<dr_willis> I use it from windows and  i use the iso files
<Ubu1155163> When I'm using UNetbootin from Windows, does that mean that it installs WITH Windows or formats the drive
<dr_willis> unetbootin creates a BOOTABLE Installable USB thumb DRIVE taht boots the disrto.
<dr_willis> use unetbiooting.. tell it the iso file.. point it to the Thumbdrive.. let it do the work.. reboot
<dr_willis> boot from usb drive... continue with out any cd needed
<dr_willis> it will erase the THUMB drive yes.
<dr_willis> actually it might be able to do an install to a hard drive.. but ive never done that..
<Ubu1155163> I selected Hard Disk and its downloading now
<Ubu1155163> Im afraid its going to crash again
<dr_willis> so? :)  if it does.. try some other disrtos via netbootin on the thumbdrive and see what happens
<dr_willis> PuppyLinux works very well  with Unetbootin and  on most machines
<beatzz_> beatzz_: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/12/20/how-to-run-world-of-warcraft-wow-in-linux-using-wine/comment-page-2/
<beatzz_> thanks me from another computer
<dr_willis> talking to your self? :)
<beatzz_> yup yup
<beatzz_> we are
<dr_willis> id rather get LOTRO working..
<dr_willis> :P
<Ubu1155163> I don't think this is going to work, but ill give a try. I still don't get it why does it crash and lights flash
<beatzz> of course it will work
<beatzz> its linux
<beatzz> its just a matter of makeing it work
<beatzz> ;)
<dr_willis> Ubu1155163:  kernel or initrd is confused and   the whole system crashes.. if the files are currupted - the cpu is  running garbate
<dr_willis> garbate
<dr_willis> garbage
<Ubu1155163> thanks
<Ubu1155163> But what if the UNetbootin downloads the corrupt file again?
<anil_kumar> hi...need help...black screen after OS boots.no login screen
<Ubu1155163> nobody here?
<beatzz_> im here
<beatzz_> sorta...
<Ubu1155163> I was just wondering why if the UNetbootin downloads the corrupt file again and it crashes again?
<zer0o> anyone who could help me today with my WICD and WEP key issue?
<beatzz_> yes
<beatzz_> choose 40bit/hex key instead of passphrase
<zer0o> beatzz_: i only have 60bit/hex and 120bit/hex
<zer0o> and in both cases it doesnt connect
<zer0o> keeps saying "obtaining ip address" and doesnt go on then it crashes...
<zer0o> any idea?
<enigmqtik> plop
<roman_> How can i restart the display manage in kde?
<roman_> !diplay manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diplay manager
<roman_> !display manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about display manager
<LjL> roman_: sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<BluesKaj> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<BluesKaj> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<roman_> My window borders are gone for soe reason, what would cause this and how can i get them back?
<BluesKaj> maybe try an different theme
<roman_> I tried changing themes, but i cant change themes because i cant click apply, since i cant move the windo becuase there are no borders.
<devilsadvocate_> roman_, hold down alt and drag the window
<roman_> That doesnt work.
<Laruft> why does a single click in dolphin mean open.... whereas in most other file managers it means select
<Tm_T> Laruft: depends on your settings
<Laruft> I suppose it's something I can get use to.  It just feels weird having used amiga/windows so long
<Laruft> I wondered how u multiple select, but I see holding down ctrl key does that
<Laruft> but then multiple selecting, then clicking on an icon doesn't open all selected, which is strange
<roman_> Laruft: go into system settings, then mouse and keyboard and you can change open to double click.
<Tm_T> Laruft: you can set it to have doubleclick too
<lolipop> Hi, when i'm trying to send files from my phone to my kubuntu, i will get sending failed, but i can send files from my kubuntu to phone, any idea why?
<Laruft> say i want to open 3 text files at same time, i ctrl+select, then do what?
<kanon-mat> change settings and maybe use konqueror?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> well you can just select them one at a time with ctrl and select and then press enter to open with default app or right click and choose options to apply to all
<Laruft> right click->open with works...
<MaGicKanGaRoo> and pressing enter?
<Laruft> but left single click just opens the item you click ignoring the  other selections
<MaGicKanGaRoo> yes
<Laruft> this is in dolphin btw
<MaGicKanGaRoo> as one single click selects and opens the item your choosing
<Laruft> ah enter launches the default app multiple times
<MaGicKanGaRoo> yarp
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you can also click on the small green crosses that apear on items to multi select if you dont like ctrl and select
<MaGicKanGaRoo> in kde3 it used to be a configuration option the first time you loaded kde
<MaGicKanGaRoo> would ask if you like, unix windows or combo style of doing things
<MaGicKanGaRoo> now they just assume you love single clicking :)
<MaGicKanGaRoo> problem is whenever you go back to a windows machine you have trouble using it :S
<Laruft> i'm trying to migrate fully to kubuntu jaunty
<roman_> Does anyone know how to restore window borders when they dissapear?
<Laruft> discovered kvm, which rocks
<Laruft> on the default launcher in kubuntu why is system/settings all muddled
<MaGicKanGaRoo> sorry, where do you mean?
<Laruft> nvidia x server settings is listed on both sub menus
<Laruft> i mean the menus, sorry on applications tab
<Laruft> printer configuration which to me is a setting, appears under system
<Laruft> on top of all that there is a system settings application too
<Laruft> not sure where that lives, but it's on my favourites tab
<MaGicKanGaRoo> applications:/
<MaGicKanGaRoo> ?
<roman_> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<Laruft> nah it's just listed on favourites
<roman_> Can someone please help me? I'm missing all of my window borders and can't figue out how to get them to show back up.
<demon> re
<demon> канал русский?
<Pici> !ru | demon
<ubottu> demon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Laruft> roman, wish I could help.. have u restarted?
<roman_> Laruft: Several times.
<roman_> What is the name of the application that handles all the window borders?
<Dragnslcr> roman_- are you running compiz?
<Laruft> kdm? perhaps
<MaGicKanGaRoo> you may need too...
<roman_> Dragnslcr: No, I tried to. But it crashed, and now im having this problem.
 * MaGicKanGaRoo digs through memory
<MaGicKanGaRoo> kde-window-decorator &
<MaGicKanGaRoo> try that
<Laruft> ah you don't need compiz with kde4, lots of compiz effects you can do now, without compiz installation
<roman_> Laruft: Im running 8.04 with KDE3.
<MaGicKanGaRoo> yes
<MaGicKanGaRoo> try this kde-window-decorator &
<Laruft> ok
<Dragnslcr> If that doesn't work, "kwin --replace &" might do it
<onessimo> test
<Dragnslcr> If you've restarted X and it keeps happening, look for this file- /etc/X11/Xsession.d/25enable-compiz
<onessimo> bye bye
<onessimo> see you later...
<MaGicKanGaRoo> toodles...
 * Laruft is happy to discover classic 'start' menu style... much easier
<roman_> Dragnslcr: Thanks, it was Kwin --replace that fixed it.
<Laruft> ooh and system->system settings has appeared
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'm not a fan of the new style for the K Menu
<Laruft> kickoff can... ####off
<Laruft> excuse the pun
<smooki> hi
<smooki> I'd reduced the taskbar to much, now I can't see it anymore, any tip to retrieve it please ?
<Laruft> kickoff has potential, but using default, there is not enough height to display items,  6-7 items is not enough and frustrating to keep scrolling
<lycaena> Selam
<lycaena> Turk varm'_
<Pici> !tr | lycaena
<ubottu> lycaena: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Laruft> I'd like 2 rows on my plasma start/window tabs/clock bar.    is that possible?
<BluesKaj> I still use the classic style Kmenu ...it's much simpler and direct
<Laruft> yes, i'm using classic kickoff.. seems ok
<Laruft> not sure how to change to use another launcher.  I did like cairo-dock icons i've seen in another distro
<Laruft> i can make the panel bar taller, but not into two+ rows...
<Laruft> oh i see, just done it, automagically, i like that
<Laruft_> oh i've just swamped quassel by doing a /list
<hn8456> Can I install KDE 4.2 on Kubuntu 8.04 ?
<Tm_T> not easily no
<Laruft_> it's a shame, i'd like to stick to KDE apps, but i fear I have to now install firefox as Konquerer is just not displaying some pages properly
<Lycaena> Ubuntunun turk ircsi neydi
<Tm_T> Laruft_: possibly because of those pages, not Konqueror (:
<Laruft_> yes I can understand that, is there any way I can get konquerer to display such pages?
<Laruft_> site in question is eve-online,  i've set up wine just trying to get the client downloaded.
<Tm_T> Laruft_: make the website coders to do things properly or so?
<Lycaena> Türk varmı?
<genii> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Laruft_> ok, so it's not konq's fault?...
<spathi_> Ubuntu!
<BluesKaj> Laruft_, that site gave me this : The application nspluginviewer (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV). Altho it did load part of the page
<BluesKaj> with konq
<BluesKaj> Laruft_, it loads very well in FF
<Laruft_> I know, which is why I thought it was konq lacking somewhat
<Laruft_> I can't even get the link to d/l page in konq
<BluesKaj> Laruft_, I tried being a KDE purist for a while, but the number of sites that didn't load prperly or at all finally caused me to switch to FF , as much as I regret to admit I've concluded that FF is the superior browser.
<lolipop> Hi, when i'm trying to send files from my phone to my kubuntu, i will get sending failed, but i can send files from my kubuntu to phone, any idea why?
<Laruft_> just wondering what performance hit there is having gnome+kde libs loaded.
<Laruft_> and if FF applets will work on linux?  foxmarks for example
<Laruft_> lolipop, is that via bluetooth?
<Slartibartfast> lolipop: we all have the same problems with bluetooth ... seems some things are not working very well in KDE for bluetooth
<lolipop> yeap
<Slartibartfast> lolipop: you have to find other ways of transfering files ... and wait there will be fix soon
<lolipop> Slartibartfast: its okay, it  works fine with my gnome
<Slartibartfast> OK .. also can use a cardreader ... or obextool ...
<Laruft_> i've done something to kate now.. KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate'
<Dragnslcr> Laruft_- there shouldn't be any kind of performance issues with having Gnome libraries installed. It's normal to have both KDE and Gnome libs
<Laruft_> the other quassel is swill swamped, locked up from /list command....
<Dragnslcr> And there are only a few Windows-specific Firefox extensions that won't work
<Laruft_> ok
<Laruft_> I'll apt-get firefox next time I reboot, but for now, back to vista :-(  thx for your help
<chronic> anyone got compiz to work w/kde
<Dragnslcr> With KDE3, yeah. Compiz doesn't work too well with KDE4 (which has its own compositing)
<chronic> yeah i noticed
<BluesKaj> compiz works ok on my setup , depends on the graphics card first of all
<BluesKaj> nvidia 7600GT , not real fancy but a decent card
<chronic> my drver is a savge s3 on a ibm t23 any one with that sanme setup?
<BluesKaj> that's all compiz really needs to run
<chronic> serious
<BluesKaj> kde4.2 here , chronic
<BluesKaj> not familiar with savageS3
<SlimeyPete> S3 Savage == old, very old
<chronic> yeah i think it my graphics card :( thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> yes, so i see , really old :)
<Dragnslcr> I wish Konversation had event-based scripting
<yogich> QUESTION: What happened to Gwenview, in KDE 4.x??  There are far less features, and no way to delete recent folders
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr , what is event-based scripting ?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- being able to hook a script into things like incoming messages
<chronic> what is a good linux fps game?  - right know im play urban terror
<Dragnslcr> Could also be called triggers in some IRC clients
<aleboco> does any one know how to backup important posts in akregator?
<martijn81> chronic: nexuiz is a cool fps game
<feeese> hello
<feeese> is enyone here?
<chronic> ill check it out any others
<feeese> ive a problem with my konversation tool, can anyone help ?
<chronic> whats the prob?
<feeese> i want to start a dcc download
<feeese> thats no problem
<feeese> but if i want to resume later
<feeese> it starts from the begining
<feeese> -> no reume
<feeese> resume
<yogich> QUESTION: What happened to Gwenview, in KDE 4.x??  There are far less features, and no way to delete recent folders
<feeese> is this only a wrong setting ? i didnt found ?
<feeese> ive konversation 1.1
<chronic> resume is prob not supported
<feeese> but here : http://packages.debian.org/de/etch/konversation
<martijn81> chronic: nexuiz is in the repository
<feeese> "DCC file transfer with resume support"
<chronic> martjn81: sweet i also found tremulous ill try it out
<afeijo> does a torrent player exists? my download link often get a video faster then its one play time lol
<Riesh> afeijo: torrent is not streaming from the begin of a file to the end of a file ... you get chunks, sometimes from the end of the file and sometimes  from the beginning
<Riesh> So you just have to wait that the download is 100%
<yogich> QUESTION: What happened to Gwenview, in Intrepid (KDE 4.x)??  There are far less features, and no way to delete recent folders
<afeijo> Riesh: indeed! chunks... I knew that, make sense, thanks
<Riddell> yogich: file a wishlist bug on bugs.kde.org if there's something you want
<yogich> Riddell: Thanks, Riddell... :-)  Rock on...
<micamar19> hi all
<micamar19> wich is the comman to see if my usb adapter wireless has been detected
<micamar19> i type lsusb and show me --> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 2001:3a03 D-Link Corp.
<micamar19> but i cant use it yet
<pavel__> what does ifconfig say?
<micamar19> give a second, plz.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i made a fresh install of 8.04 amd64, but after installing nvidia driver, X won't start anymore... how can i debug this?
<micamar19> ifconfig --> Link encap:Local Loopback ; inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0 ; UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1; RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 ; TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 ; collisions:0 txqueuelen:0  ;  RX bytes:244 (244.0 b)  TX bytes:244 (244.0 b)
<micamar19> I dont understand, sorry I am a complete noob :'(
<pomocan> i'm not much of an expert either :)
<pomocan> do you have any interfaces displaying in ifconfig
<pomocan> such as: eth0, wlan0
<Riesh> or in network manager
<pomocan> or there, yes :)
<KomiaPoika> ahem... it seems installing 1.73 over 1.80 fixed it
<micamar19> nope, ifconfig doesnt show: eth0, wlan0.
<micamar19> i have installed kubuntu some minuts ago
<pomocan> how are you connected to the internet just now? are you using another pc?
<pomocan> press alt+f2 and type in 'knetworkmanager'
<Riesh> micamar19: when you have plugged in this usb wireless adapter, you got a message in your desktop?
<micamar19> x"D im using other computer. ;)
<||arifaX> hi, i mounted a ntfs drive with ntfs-3g and scanning it for viruses. I know that 1 virus is in an ntfs-stream svchost.exe:exe.exe how can I show (verify) the existance of this stream under linux?
<micamar19> NOpe, when i plugged mi adapter i didnt see anything new
<pomocan> did you try unplugging it and plugging it in again ? :)
<pomocan> do alt+f2 and type in 'knetworkmanager'
<ubunhelper> hello some one can help me :)
<pomocan> ubuntuhelper: you're the helper, you should help! :P :)
<Riesh> there is in the systray some icon for network ... when you left click that you don't see wlan0 ?
<Riesh> micamar19: ^
<ubunhelper> nope need for help xD
<micamar19> re
<needhelp> ^^
<pomocan> should have set it to ubuntuneedhelp :P
<needhelp> ty
<pomocan> what with?
<micamar19> waitme me unplugging .....
<needhelp> ;(
<ercan> Hi, probably been asked a thousand times but when will digikam 0.10.0 for kde4 be packaged for kubuntu?
<needhelp> ubuntuneedhelp is empty =?
<micamar19> i didnt see anythint new
<Riesh> ercan: 我不知道 ... which is chinese for: i don't know :-)
<micamar19> dmesg
<needhelp> ^.-
<micamar19> knetworkmanager doesntwork
<pomocan> alt+f2 -> 'knetworkmanager'
<ercan> Riesh: should you know?
<micamar19> alt+f2 --> knetworkmanager --> doesntwork --> how do i istall knetworkmanager from cd
<demon> i cant seem to open tar.gz when i try to extract it i got bunch of error and its not just with one file pls help :)
<Riesh> ercan: no .. i am not a developer .... maybe this question is bette to ask in #kubuntu-develop ... or something like that
<^Ch0ps> demon: did you check permissions?
<^Ch0ps> and what is the error message?
<demon> yes
<needhelp> #kubuntu-develop is ]EMpty  too
<needhelp> -.-
<demon> ^Ch0ps: smt tar error
<demon> dunno they are a lot and i cant copy paste them
<^Ch0ps> which command are ou using?
<genii> needhelp: #kubuntu-devel    and not #kubuntu-develop
<demon> just open the fil;e extrackt to desktop
<Riesh> thats why i said "something like that
<needhelp> thANKS :d
<^Ch0ps> ah, not doing it over the command line eh?
<^Ch0ps> okay
<^Ch0ps> did you re-download the file?
<demon> yes its not just one file
<demon> i will send you a screen shot ok
<demon> or smt like that
<^Ch0ps> ok
<^Ch0ps> is it with every file, demon?
<demon> yes
<^Ch0ps> you just open the file and choose to extract it?
<^Ch0ps> open a command line, cd ~/Desktop, tar xvzf filename
<^Ch0ps> try that
<needhelp> hello i have the original disk of ubuntu   v 8.10  !! and when i try to boot dont appers on  the system for chooise windows or ubuntu..
<needhelp> maybe is my windows 7
<demon> Permission denied
<needhelp> or what
<demon> .brb
<pomocan> needhelp: did you check your booting options ?
<needhelp> yes
<needhelp> i can boot and all
<pomocan> no, I mean, is it set up to boot up from the cd?
<pomocan> you need to go into your bios settings
<needhelp> yes..
<pomocan> and see if the booting options include the cd, etc
<pandamonium> help! things have gone wrong :(
<needhelp> im booting from my cd
<needhelp> when i restart
<needhelp> yes the cd boot and  all good
<needhelp> appers the screen in color black with the name ubuntu
<needhelp> after appers 5 options.
<pandamonium> does anyone know how i can get back the task bar at the bottom of the desktop?
<pandamonium> i was fiddling trying to get it full width and it disappeared. version 8.10 with kde 4.1
<needhelp> afther i choose any optins my cd is chargning and make clicks , clicks
<needhelp> =?
<^Ch0ps> okay demon, now.. did kubuntu ask you for a password when you tried to unzip the files using the gui?
<needhelp> the problems is !! When my laptop need restar in ubuntu !! only boot windows 7
<^Ch0ps> you may have to try sudo tar xvzf filename
<pomocan> and ?
<pomocan> is it that you don't have a choice of what you want to run ? Windows or Ubuntu ?
<needhelp> yes i cant =?
<BentFranklin> I'm installing a printer in Kubuntu 8.10.  The printer's install script wants to create an /etc/printcap.  Does Debian/Kubuntu lpr still printcap?  It also is expecting a /var/spool/lpd dir, which I don't have.  There is a user 'lp' in /etc/passwd which shows /va/spool/lpd as it's home dir.  Is it ok to just go ahead and make this dir?  What should be the owner/group/persm?
<pomocan> you'll need to install grub again probably, manually
<pandamonium> can anyone help me get my taskbar back please? i can't do anything without it
<pandamonium> i mean can't do anything in gui
<^Ch0ps> check the sides of the screen, is there a little arrow at either end of the screen at the bottom?
<ubuntu_> hola
<pandamonium> no...
<pandamonium> i sort of messed it all up
<pandamonium> i booted machine and it booted into 640x480 and wouldn't go any higher so i rebooted
<^Ch0ps> oh I see
<pandamonium> and when it did the task bar thing only went halfway across so i was trying things to make it full size but i sort of deleted it hoping to add a new one
<^Ch0ps> hmm.. i'm not at my kubuntu machine right now
<pandamonium> when i added a new one it went to top and i couldn't move it at all. plus i can't add any widgets to it
<^Ch0ps> can you get to the konsole?
<perihan> hello
<perihan> I need a help
<^Ch0ps> if you can get to a prompt try typing kpanel
<pandamonium> the terminal?
<^Ch0ps> yeah
<pandamonium> command not found
<^Ch0ps> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<^Ch0ps> gnome or kde?
<rframe> hi all
<perihan> i had to install my screen card on kubuntu
<needhelp> hola ubuntu
<rframe> can someone help me?
<pandamonium> kubuntu and it says command not found
<^Ch0ps> hmm, let me see if I have a VM of Kubuntu on this beast
<rframe> a have a problem with nvidia driver installation
<pandamonium> i can right click and run commands - typign terminal brings up a little icon for konsole
<jamesjedimaster> rframe: type your problem, anyone who knows the answer will help you
<rframe> a have a problem with nvidia driver installation
<perihan> but after installing the screen card whenever i return my laptop from sleep mode
<perihan> the screen blank screen doesn't change
<perihan> is any one help me to solve this?
<rframe> try to reload graphic interface
<rframe> ctrl+alt+bckspc
<rframe> or change alt with shift
<demon> ^Ch0ps: nope no password
<^Ch0ps> hm. did you try sudo tar xvzf filename.tar.gz?
<rframe> CHOPS: u're talking with me?
<demon> tar: Old option `H' requires an argument.
<perihan> is there any one to help me to solve black screen problem?
<demon> ^Ch0ps: can i just install another program
<demon> :)
<pandamonium> it's ok... i rtfm a bit and worked out how to move it
<pandamonium> and i can add the widgets by dragging and dropping onto the bar :)
<^Ch0ps> ahhh, so you had the bar the whole time with no widgets on it?
<^Ch0ps> pandamonium..
<^Ch0ps> demon: where are you getting the 'H' from?
<demon> dunno
<rframe> hello
<demon> lemme open it with rar:)
<rframe> help me
<rframe> who has nvidia driver on kubuntu?
<demon> me rframe
<pandamonium> i removed the bar and tried to add a new one but it added to the top
<pandamonium> but i found a way to move it down and then i've been adding stuff now
<pandamonium> so yes, sort of :)
<demon> can some body tell me how to install a applet
<pandamonium> rframe i have one
<puddle> hi all
<puddle> i have kubuntu fully installed on my pc and guess what i dont have a fucking clue whats going on LOL
<puddle> >_> <_<
<puddle> ><
<jamesjedimaster> perhaps you have to log in
<puddle> nvm
<puddle> forget what i said
<puddle> ><
 * genii tries to forget the horrible profanities
<pandamonium> profanities? you mean 'clue' and 'fully' ?
<eddy_> hola, intento borrar el directorio windows y se borran todo los archivos excepto esto:
<eddy_> sudo rm -rf WINDOWS.1/
<eddy_> rm: no se puede borrar el directorio «WINDOWS.1/assembly/GAC_32/System.EnterpriseServices/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a»: Operación no soportad
<jamesjedimaster> !es | eddy_
<ubottu> eddy_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jackdaxter> hi! somebody know the gamecube emulator called "dolphin"?
<noren> hi all
<noren> dolphin i thought it was a file manager
<jackdaxter> noren: not the file manager, the emulator!
<noren__> hi all
<magnus> excuse me, i downloaded python and was gonna try that out, but I cant seem to find it anywhere on the disk, I tried to search "python" in the search aswell, nothing came up.
<magnus> and when i "apt-get install python" it says the newest version is already installed.
<genii> magnus: And:   python -V      reports something?
<magnus> "python 2.5.2"
<magnus> genii : it reports "python 2.5.2"
<genii> magnus: So, yes it's installed. If you want to write python programs, use an aditor, save the file with .py extension. then you can execute them and it will know to use python for that
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to install Kubuntu onto a laptop from a USB drive. The monitor's shot on the laptop, so I have it hooked to a regular monitor. Everything's great until it tries to run what I guess would be KDE. It goes through the Kubuntu loading screen with the blue progress bar, and once it's done, the monitor gets an "out of scan range" message and goes blank. The message is from the monitor, not Kubuntu, I think. How can I fix this?
<puddle> gr1m
<puddle> Sorry
<noren_> hi
<puddle> hey
<magnus> genii : thank you, now i just gotta learn how to program with python. Thought you programmed with the program, not just used it to execute the files.
<noren_> AHemlocksLie: boot into recovery mode from the grub and try the option to fix the display from therre
<AHemlocksLie> the USB drive doesn't have a recovery mode
<AHemlocksLie> it has default, help, and OEM
<AHemlocksLie> help doesn't start any sort of GUI, and I dunno how to navigate the console that well
<AHemlocksLie> I've yet to try OEM, though, could that be it?
<noren_> AHemlocksLie: whats the prob with the laptop monitor, neway insteaad of using the live cd get an Alternate cd will be able to correct the prob better frm it
<andrey_> amarok не читает mp3, переустановил кодеки, он показывает работающий эквалайзер (мол воспроизводит) а звука нет, хотя со звуком все нормально. в чем может быть проблема?
<fosco__> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mefisto__> AHemlocksLie: if you alt-ctrl-F1 can you get to a terminal?
<andrey_> amarok не читает mp3, переустановил кодеки, он показывает работающий эквалайзер (мол воспроизводит) а звука нет, хотя со звуком все нормально. в чем может быть проблема?
<noren_> mefisto__: is it not ctrl alt f4 gives the background processes happening while initial bootup
<AHemlocksLie> noren_: I dunno, I got the laptop from a friend. The screen usually won't work. Sometimes, it just has a blank gray/white screen, sometimes it won't even turn on. I think it needs to be replaced. alt-ctrl-f1 worked, though
<kanonmat_> andrey, you want mp3 kodek on amarok, or something about an equalizer?
<noren_> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<AHemlocksLie> is there anything I can do from the terminal to get it to work?
<noren_> AHemlocksLie: at what step of installation are u stuck
<AHemlocksLie> I'm not even installing yet
<noren_> i hope u are trying out frm a live cd !!
<AHemlocksLie> it was trying to load it live
<AHemlocksLie> yeah
<AHemlocksLie> it's a live CD, except I put it on a USB drive
<mefisto__> AHemlocksLie: well it sounds like the driver it is booting with is failing. try looking for video-related boot options. I think there is a failsafe mode
<noren_> ok did u check the integrity of the CD before trying to instll
<noren_> mefisto__: i dont think there a much options in the live cd
<noren_> AHemlocksLie: try starting the installation manually from the konsle/ if u have that up and running
<AHemlocksLie> like to make sure I didn't get a corrupted download? I've never had a corrupted download before, so I didn't even bother checking anything
<AHemlocksLie> hm... how would I do that?
<mefisto__> AHemlocksLie: the first screen before booting, do you see "F4 Modes" at the bottom?
<noren_> you have to go to the /home/Desktop/ubiquity install.file
<AHemlocksLie> could this be because I'm using the x86 version, and this laptop has a 64-bit processor?
<mefisto__> AHemlocksLie: there should be "check CD for defects" there
<mefisto__> AHemlocksLie: no, x86 should be fine
<AHemlocksLie> mefisto__, I guess I'll try your idea, then I'll try installing from the terminal
<noren_> well good luck
<mefisto__> AHemlocksLie: if you press F4 and choose "safe graphics mode" it will probably boot up without going blank
<AHemlocksLie> mefisto__ don't think I have an f4 option. Loops like the boot screen
<AHemlocksLie> looks like the boot screen is from UNetBootin, the program I used to put the live CD on a USB drive
<mefisto__> AHemlocksLie: do you not have a cd drive?
<cratessoman> x
<AHemlocksLie> I think the CD drive
<AHemlocksLie> is messed up, too
<AHemlocksLie> I'm about to burn a disc and try anyway
<AHemlocksLie> I'm not sure if the drive is messed up or if his Windows was just messed up
<AHemlocksLie> either's possible
<AHemlocksLie> okay, burning the live CD to a disc
<AHemlocksLie> hopefully, this works
<AHemlocksLie> the laptop had a lot of problems when my friend had it
<AHemlocksLie> but he also admits to running like no anti-virus and Windows XP
<AHemlocksLie> so there's no guarantee if any problems were hardware or software related
<noren_> AHemlocksLie: are u using a usb pendrive or usb cdrom
<AHemlocksLie> usb pendrive
<puddle> hi all
<puddle> Need help
<noren_> oj ok
<noren_> yes  puudle
<puddle> need to configue the Wlan
<puddle> I am new to kubuntu
<puddle> So please go easy on me
<puddle> Need basic steps. This isnt working :x
<cerecitas> the wireless you mean?
<puddle> Yep
<puddle> need to get online
<cerecitas> hmm can you see a ball like of the earth somewhere in the bottom right corner?
<puddle> i was recomended here by k0pp_
<mefisto__> AHemlocksLie: you could try adding vga=771 as a boot option (press F6 to add it)
<cerecitas> i can help you if its nt complicated... if it is then the guys will be more able ;d
<puddle> web browser?
<cerecitas> nope, in the taskbar
<puddle> sec
<cerecitas> near the clock, there should be like a grey ball
<cerecitas> like an earth
<noren_> AHemlocksLie: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<harjot> what is the kdm starup script
<puddle> knetwork manager?
<k0pp_> cerecitas, hes running kubuntu 8.04 with KDE3.5
<k0pp_> fyi.
<k0pp_> different icons i believe.
<cratessoman> gpg: órdenes incompatibles???
<puddle> knetwork manager? i think he means.
<cerecitas> ahaaaa
<cerecitas> yep
<harjot> Does anyone know the KDM startup script loation
<puddle> \;
<cerecitas> knetworkmanager is what we're looking for ... now if you right click on it, can you see the network you want to connect for?
<puddle> sec
<cerecitas> been really long since i used 3.5 but we will try anyway
<harjot> Guys plz
<mefisto__> harjot: /etc/init.d/kdm   <-- is that what you're looking for?
<harjot> yes ty
<harjot> thanls
<puddle> i see no networks
<puddle> When i right click it :x
<cerecitas> and you see "new connection" ?
<k0pp_> harjot, /etc/init.d/kdm
<k0pp_> oops, didnt see mefisto__ respond :P
<puddle> damnit all i see when i righjt click it is button options config etc
<puddle> Seems strange no list of networks
<puddle> :x
<cerecitas> puddle:  i am not really sure in kde3.5
<puddle> kk
<cerecitas> in kde4 you dont see any list just something like "new connection'
<cerecitas> then you click there and there is the list of available networks
<k0pp_> cerecitas, whats the name of KDE4's network manager?
<cerecitas> knetworkmanager
<puddle> Nope thats the thing with the tortrails of google as well. Says list of options
<k0pp_> i believe its the same
<puddle> I see nothing :x
<k0pp_> puddle, run knetworkmanager from the terminal
<k0pp_> if thats not what youre using alread
<k0pp_> y
<cerecitas> me too but maybe it has different options dunno
<puddle> kk
<puddle> on termianl programme
<k0pp_> puddle, why dont you just plug an ethernet cable into your machine and make it easy on yourself :P  wireless = security fail
<puddle> dont think i have one.
<cerecitas> hum k0pp_?
<puddle> I'm getting new internet in 2 weels
<k0pp_> i sniff my neighbors traffic all day ;/
<puddle> lol
<cerecitas> hehe
<k0pp_> puddle, if no one in here can assist you at the moment, just google "kubuntu wireless config"
<cerecitas> puddle: why don't you try clicking on options/
<k0pp_> indeed.
<cerecitas> try exploring all the submenus there... as long as you just click and cancel won't harm
<cerecitas> and maybe you will find the list of networls.. what was that command to check if the wireless was working...
<puddle> yep ok
<puddle> I will
<andrey_> уке
<cerecitas> isomething....
<mefisto__> puddle: or maybe "kubuntu hardy wireless config"
<cerecitas> there was a command to check if the wireless is listening... i just cant remember which one was sorry
<puddle> its ok :)
<cerecitas> anyway, do you know your wireless card chipset?
<puddle> nope lol
<puddle> imma try google/
<cerecitas> lspci on konsole will tell you i think
<harjot> how do i autorun a program in the background at startup
<puddle> Google doesnt usually fail =\
<dwidmann> iwlist maybe
<cerecitas> thats it!!!!
<k0pp_> alias gip="ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr' | awk print{'$2'}" <--why does that give me this error: awk: line 1: syntax error at or near print
<cerecitas> hmm no that wasnt.. but it was similar
<cerecitas> iwlconfig maybe?
<puddle> cerecitas
<puddle> found it
<harjot> how do i autorun a program in the background at startup
<puddle> sudo ifconfig -a
<puddle> that the command?
<puddle> sudo ifconfig -a
<cerecitas> hmmm no that's t check the connection
<puddle> ?
<puddle> Oh ok
<cerecitas> but you need to be connected
<k0pp_> harjot, look into /etc/init.d/
<puddle> i'll check that
<cerecitas> the one i mean.. let me see if i can find it
<k0pp_> or /etc/rc.d/
<harjot> and what do it
<harjot> edit the file or create new
<k0pp_> harjot, manages your startup scripts.
<harjot> ah... thanks
<cerecitas> gimme a sec puddle
<mefisto__> harjot: you could put a symlink in ~/kde/Autostart  or go to systemsettings > autostart
<k0pp_> harjot, they're directories.  i believe you just put a script in there and it should startup, but i dont know exactly how that works ive never looked too far into it.
<puddle> kk cerecitas
<harjot> i dont really want a symlink but what kopp said might be worth a try
<puddle> ;D
<mefisto__> harjot: look for autostart in systemsettings, that will probably be easier for you
<cerecitas> got it puddle
<cerecitas> in the terminal write iwconfig
<harjot> ok
<puddle> kk
<cerecitas> check if it says something on wlan
<puddle> ty so much
<puddle> :)
<puddle> you guys are awesome
<cerecitas> then we will know if your card is at least detected
<k0pp_> puddle, you get it worked out?
<puddle> k0pp_ working on it my freind i would say another half hour
<puddle> lol
<cerecitas> no no puddle not me ;D i just have simple solutions here and there ;) if not i will send you to big brothers :D
<k0pp_> @_<
<k0pp_> ok.
<puddle> )
<puddle> ok cheers cerecitas command worked. And im getting more focused now. No wireless found though
<puddle> I'm now going to work on getting my machine online
<puddle> :)
<cerecitas> you cannot see any wireless?
<dwidmann> I know on my laptop with intrepid my wireless is eth0
<puddle> Nope im going to try a tortorial
<cerecitas> i mean when you use it, no wireless detected???
<cerecitas> hmm then it may be a drivers problem not sure
<mefisto__> puddle: lshw -C network   should show your networking hardware
<cerecitas> that command should show the wireless around
<harjot> there isnt an autorun and how do u use that update rc command?
<cerecitas> mine is wlan0
<genii> harjot: man update-rc.d      has a few clear examples of how to use it
<puddle> mefisto__ cheers
<cerecitas> one day, i will go thru all the logs of this channel and compile all the commands and it's use... and maybe save them
<puddle> says no wireless axtensions?
<mefisto__> harjot: systemsettings > advanced tab > autostart (search for it in the search field if you can't see it)
<puddle> Do i still have a chance of getting it onlien?
<puddle> If it says no estensions :x
<cerecitas> with the command mefisto__ gave you??/
<puddle> sec i'll try that
<puddle> Havnt tryed it yet
<puddle> Sorry
<puddle> sec
<psyco> hey im having trouble setting up NFS between 2 servers
<psyco> i think its all set up
<harjot> ok
<psyco> but i don't know how to access the files XD
<puddle> it says warning you should run this programme as super user? wireless interface
<puddle> :x
<psyco> server is on one pc, and /etc/exports should allow my pc
<psyco> but how do i view files
<puddle> dont know what that means :x
<cerecitas> doesnt tell you the model of the interface?
<puddle> sec
<k0pp_> puddle, sudo <comman>
<k0pp_> (run as root)
<cerecitas> should say product vendor blabla, that's what we need to know
<puddle> ethernet phisical interface
<puddle> then says something about wireless.
<cerecitas> try with sudo as k0pp_ said sudo lshw -C network
<cerecitas> it should say brand and model of your wireless card
<k0pp_> also he could do: lspci | grep net
<puddle> broadcast = yes  multitask = yes
<k0pp_> it'd probably list it there aslo.
<puddle> wireless IEEE
<cerecitas> or, lspci
<harjot> ok im still stuck
<puddle> bah
<puddle> ..
<genii> psyco: eg: mount servername-or-ip:/exported/foldername /local/foldername             then ls /local/foldername .
<cerecitas> should also give you the solution (no bah, that won't make your wireless work... patience :))
<puddle> kk k0pp_ i will try that
<psyco> genii: do i run that on the server or client?
<puddle> lol cerecitas
<harjot> i want a server [ica] to run when the pc turns on to run in the background so there is no one user problem
<cerecitas> ;)
<k0pp_> puddle, will be the same. all it does is list whats plugged into your PCI slots
<genii> psyco: On the client
<cerecitas> maybe a pastebin??
<k0pp_> anywyas.
<psyco> genii: ok i shall try :D
<harjot> i want a server [ica] to run when the pc turns on to run in the background so there is no one user problem
<k0pp_> puddle, do you know the SSID and key for the network you want to join
<puddle> ok k0pp_ gave me some more info hmm, serial number etc dont know if that helps
<puddle> i have no clue k0pp_
<puddle> To be honest i am in a hole right now :x
<cerecitas> we need something like this puddle 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<k0pp_> .. then how do you expect to connect to anything?
<cerecitas> that i you run lspci
<cerecitas> *if
<puddle> k0pp_ its given me a serial number?
<puddle> Of somekind hmmm
<k0pp_> puddle, listen to cerecitas.
<k0pp_> im going away for a bit
<k0pp_> bye.
<puddle> bye
<cerecitas> puddle:  let's do it like this, run lspci
<puddle> k
<harjot> guys
<harjot> guys
<harjot> i want a server [ica] to run when the pc turns on to run in the background so there is no one user problem
<puddle> command not found
<cerecitas> hmm in the terminal/
<cerecitas> it's Lspci
<puddle> Yep?
<puddle> Ah
<puddle> k
<k0pp_> no
<cerecitas> :)
<k0pp_> its not capitalized.
<puddle> ?
<cerecitas> yeah
<cerecitas> not capitalized but need him to know it's an L not an I
<k0pp_> Lspci isnt a command, whereas lspci is.
<k0pp_> Ah
<k0pp_> heh, sorry.
<psyco> genii: I ran this: mount 192.168.0.161:/exported/home /home/sean  and got this: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.161:/exported/home
<cerecitas> np i'm not very bright today myself... just caught a nice cold
<harjot> plp
<harjot> ppl
<cerecitas> harjot: we may not know...
<puddle> ok i have run that
<puddle> Command
<cerecitas> ok now go to http://pastebin.com/
<cerecitas> and please paste all the output of that command there
<puddle> remember im on a different machine
<harjot> yeah umm.... do yuo no where start up  scripts go [background server] ? if not says no plz
<cerecitas> ah true
<mefisto__> harjot: what does [ica] mean? and what does "so there is no one user problem" mean?
<cerecitas> so try to find a line like this
<psyco> genii: the server /export is : /files 192.168.0.161/24 (rw,no_root_squash, async)
<harjot> ica  is italc [classroom suite]
<harjot> user problem mmeans
<cerecitas> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) <--- that's my wireless... just something similar
<puddle> kk
<genii> psyco: Are the usernames same of current user attempting to mount, and the owner of the files which are being shared from the server?
<harjot> u can only run 1 instance of it so i want it to run in the background so it just starts before logon
<puddle> cheerw i'll see if i can
<k0pp_> puddle
<k0pp_> run this command: iwlist scanning
<psyco> genii: if you mean the accounts yeah
<k0pp_> will enumerate wireless networks.
<puddle> k
<cerecitas> k0pp_:  i am wondering if his wirelss is working at all or needs some drivers
<genii> psyco: /home is not owned by any user. /home/theirname is, however. Trying to share /home and not /home/theirname will result in fail
<harjot> mefeisto: are u there
<k0pp_> puddle, recognize any networks
<psyco> oh ok
<mefisto__> harjot: yes
<harjot> ok did u hear wat i said the user problem was about?
<puddle> iwlist scanningwlan0 no scanning results
<puddle> =\
 * Dillizar is here to show you how to ease the pain
<psyco> genii: well i thought i just shared the whole computer,
<psyco> genii: all i want to do is transfer over some backup files
<cerecitas> i have another question puddle.. i take it you have a router and a wireless network @ home right?????
<mefisto__> harjot: if you want something to start before login, my autostart suggestion or adding a symlink to ~/.kde/Autostart directory will not work
<harjot> precisely
<cerecitas> because we can freak out and neighbours wireless do not necesarily need to be there always...
<puddle> yes cerecitas
<psyco> genii: when i run exportfs -a i get "exportfs: Warning: /files does not exist"
<genii> psyco: "no root squash"  means usernames are being preserved, etc. With root squash any user mounting the nfs share becomes effectively translated to root on the server box
<Dillizar> harjot you want to set witch programs to start on log in??
<psyco> genii: ok ill try that
<cerecitas> then i will leave you with k0pp_ because i think it looks like drivers
<cerecitas> and that's bigger than I
<harjot> the program known in this context as ica [ir=t is reallly called italc but the program is ica]
<genii> psyco: If "/files foes not exist" then likely you specified in /exports a folder which has not yet been created
<genii> Work needs me, AFK a few minutes
<psyco> alright
<k0pp_> puddle, i dont know why yorue trying to configure wireless internet when 1) you dont know the networks name and 2) you dont know the key.
<harjot> puddle wat card do u have?
<harjot> Dillizar:the program known in this context as ica [ir=t is reallly called italc but the program is ica]
<k0pp_> eth0 ftw, wlan0 ftl ;p
<k0pp_> puddle, in short, plug in!
<cerecitas> k0pp_:  you're a big fan of the wires ehhhhh
<k0pp_> indeed
<cerecitas> i hate wires
<k0pp_> i say this becauase WPA2 is now crackable in about 4 hours
<harjot> Dillizar are u there?
<k0pp_> i dont like being sniffed, quite simply.
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> but
<cerecitas> hmmm i have it filtered by mac adress.. but since it's my home computer...
<Dillizar> i dsont understand
<k0pp_> most people dont know anything about that.
<Dillizar> what you are trying to install or make
<kalidar> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<psyco> anyone know basics of nfs?
<cerecitas> you know the thing is that i live in a small flat so i move the lappy all around... wires are not great idea
<harjot> basically u know like kdm starts up, i need that program to start before a person logs on as it is a client\server
<k0pp_> psyco, i would just use FISH or SCP
<k0pp_> ;/
<psyco> which is faster to setup
<psyco> all i want to do is transfer some files once
<psyco> to backup a computer
<k0pp_> psyco, use scp file.tar.gz user@machine:/path/to/your/stuff
<k0pp_> :/
<k0pp_> assuming SSHd is running on the machine.
<psyco> 0.o is it by default?
<k0pp_> psyco, depends on what distro you're running.
<psyco> kubuntu 8.10
<harjot> dillizar anything yet?
<k0pp_> heh.  you could just: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<k0pp_> then apt-get remove openssh-server
<k0pp_> when youre done
<k0pp_> much much simpler than setting up an NFS filesystem i'd imagine
<psyco> lol
<psyco> alright
<harjot> dillizar?
<harjot> is the last question for me
<dwidmann> k0pp_: nfs is surprisingly trivial to setup
<k0pp_> is it?
<dwidmann> k0pp_: not as much so as openssh, but it really is really easy to set up
<mefisto__> harjot: try making a script that will start your program, and put it in ~/.kde/env
<cerecitas> ok 10pm
<cerecitas> looks like the day is over
<cerecitas> g'night
<k0pp_> dwidmann, i had read about it some time ago and it seemed rather tedious
<k0pp_> but i guess i'll take it from someone who's used it recently ;p
<harjot> yeah but i need it not to be induvidula to each account but as 1
<sots1> hola
<ScorpKing> greetings dwidmann :)
<dwidmann> k0pp_: well, if you're going to lock it down nice and secure like, it'll take considerably more work
<k0pp_> hehe
<dwidmann> hi ScorpKing, how have you been?
<Xisdibik> Is there a way to set hotkeys for the brightness in kpowermanagement?
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: always busy but no new complaints
<sots1> where is the best tutorials on learning linux
<sots1> ?
<sots1> ay advise?
<sots1> *any
<psyco> aaghghgh this is all so complicated
<psyco> all i want to do is transfer over some files....
<psyco> does linux not come with some default network like it comes with samba
<dwidmann> {agis}: they're everywhere, depends which tutorial you want.
<{agis}> try filezilla
<dwidmann> {agis}: beware of older ones though, they're often hopelessly out of date
<Dillizar> hmm best way to learn linux its to install it :D
<{agis}> heh
<{agis}> truw thx
<genii> Dillizar: The LFS way ;)
<{agis}> i have them install
<Dillizar> lfs??
<dwidmann> genii: You're evil.
<Xisdibik> Linux from Scratch
<dwidmann> I like that in a person :D
<ScorpKing> psyco: install ssh and then use fish://<ip.of.other.box>/ in konqueror
<Dillizar> ok NOW try to do smt with it make a goal dunno make smt with it
<{agis}> its just i dont want to use them as windows ....i want to use the terminal/console only :)
 * genii cackles evilly at dwidman, then just makes another pot of coffee for everyone
<{agis}> thx dwindmann
<psyco> ScorpKing: i try that
<Dillizar> i need it that
<dwidmann> {agis}: dive right in
<Xisdibik> so is it possible to setup hotkeys for Kubuntu for the brightness slider in kpowermanagement (preferably one that shows like the volume does in the center of the screen)
<{agis}> yes :)))
<Dillizar> btw <{agis}> change your nick so i can TAB it pls
<{agis}> ok
<Dillizar> not only me :D but guys that dont have konversation
<psyco> ScorpKing: what do you mean by isntall ssh
<Dillizar> agis ok so now to learn linux first you must not use KDE :P
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: that should be a kernel level feature, I think.
<Dillizar> its too easy
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> looks just like windows
<Dillizar> :D
<agis1> heh its so obvious eh
<agis1> indeed
<mefisto__> harjot: still around?
<Xisdibik> dwidmann: well in Xev my FN+Up/Down shows as XF86MonBrightnessDown/Up  but it doesnt actualy do anything to the screen brightness :/
<ScorpKing> psyco: on the box that you want to get into - sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<dwidmann> agis1: press ctrl+alt+f1 and stay there for a while, the man command is your friend
<psyco> ScorpKing: oh ok
<dwidmann> agis1: ctrl + alt + f7 to get back, of course
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: yeah, like I said, I think the kernel is supposed to handle that feature.
<agis1> nice :)
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: you might get the keypress in xev and still have nothing happen
<psyco> ScorpKing: ok typed : fish://<192.168.0.161>/  and got "malformed url
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: I can think of a somewhat complicated workaround I've used in the past though
<Xisdibik> dwidmann: is the Kubuntu Kernel vastly different than the Ubuntu one or the same?
<psyco> XD
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: identicle
<psyco> ScorpKing: forgot to remove ><
<Dillizar> agis1 try ctrl+alt+backspace
<Xisdibik> dwidmann: then it cant be kernel related id figure, as it works fine in Ubuntu :)
<ScorpKing> psyco: :) it's working now?
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: hmm, interesting
<psyco> HOLY SHIT
<psyco> ScorpKing: I LOVE YOU
<Xisdibik> (ill say it is Jaunty though, so that could totally be why it doesnt work :/)
<agis1> am not killing it Dillizar :P
<Dillizar> we all do psyco
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> :D
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: could be
<ScorpKing> psyco: haha..
<psyco> i can see why
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: is the ubuntu/gnome you're referring to also the same install of jaunty, or something else entirely?
<Xisdibik> dwidmann: I have to use Jaunty though for the newer Kernel, the 8.10 kernel doesnt recognize all the keycode releases for the brightness :)
<mefisto__> Xisdibik: so it works in gnome on jaunty?
<Xisdibik> yes
<Xisdibik> Daily build of Jaunty Ubuntu works fine
<Xisdibik> Kubuntu doesnt (tho its on a live USB currently on my other computer)
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: oh, and don't forget to file a bug on this at https://launchpad.net
<kalidar> hey guys im trying to burn an iso and k3b isent detecting my burner anyone know what lib files i need or apt-get install package i need?
<agis1> guys when starting the linux from scratch ....I need to make a different partition on mu disk and work on that until its complet eh ?
<Dillizar> agis1 try ctrl+alt+f2 i think
<dwidmann> kalidar: that's a strange one
<kalidar> eh?
<ScorpKing> agis1: you might get more response in #linux
<kalidar> it comes up when i put dvds in but when i put a blank in nothing hapens
<fabio_> fala
<dwidmann> kalidar: has it worked fine in previous releases?
<ScorpKing> agis1: you can use a loopback partition for lfs
<kalidar> havent tryed
<agis1> ic
<Dillizar> agis1 but not on undernet :D they dont like newbies :(
<kalidar> but my player and burner are one in the same
<kalidar> k3b wont detect it tho it says please insert burnable media and i do and i cant change it
<agis1> the time will prove if i am a fast learner :)
<Dillizar> agis1 to learn linux you need to have problems with it or try to make one :D
<harjot> yes im still around
<psyco> ahhhhh this is so wonderful :D
<dwidmann> agis1: well, good luck in your endeavours. With your attitude you're sure to learn much and go far :)
<genii> agis1: It takes quite a while for the LFS process, but you usually learn much doing it. It is not for the weak of heart, however
<Xisdibik> dwidmann, do i put it under Ubuntu, as i dont see Kubuntu on the list :/
<mefisto__> harjot: /etc/rc.local runs just before login. it's the last startup script to run, so you could put the command in there to start your program
<dwidmann> Xisdibik: umm, sure, if someone doesn't like where you put it they'll move it, I reckon
<agis1> yeap LFS will do for me
<ScorpKing> agis1: make yourself a 10GB file. in konsole run "sudo losetup /dev/loop0 <yourfile>" and then "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/loop0" to make a filesystem on it and then "sudo mount /dev/loop0 /<mountpoint>" to mount it somewhere. now you have a clean partition of 10GB
<harjot> so
<psyco> hey anyone have a cool theme to cutsomizer my desktop? i have kde 4.2 and im too lazy to go hunting all again
<agis1> Thx Scorp.....anyways guys thanks for the advises all of you!! cya in one week time when I finally finish LFs
<agis1> bye for now
<ScorpKing> agis1: np
<harjot> yes um it says it does nothing
<kalidar> i figured it out XD
<kalidar> tryin to instal a game called uplink hacker elite on my linux box
<harjot> i n ther file it does nothing
<kalidar> looks prety cool
<harjot> and i did it once and it worked to another file
<ScorpKing> kalidar: uplink is nice :)
<mefisto__> harjot: it says it does nothing because it's empty. if you put something in there it should run on boot, just before login
<kalidar> scorp you play it?
<kalidar> i have the help file on how to get it working in linux is it hard to do?
<harjot> are u sure
<ScorpKing> kalidar: did for a little while but i very seldom play any games
<harjot> like if it is a program
<harjot> or service
<kalidar> aww
<kalidar> yeah i dont play many games ither i watch alot of anime tho
<psyco> what is the gnome theme that is like qurve or something?
<psyco> the one i can use to look better in kde
<ScorpKing> kalidar: i prefer more productive things ;)
<kalidar> anyone know how i can change my bootloader to something more graphicle
<harjot> so do i just put in the next line 'ica' ?
<kalidar> lol
<kalidar> yeah im trying to learn how to use irssi but ich
<kalidar> so many commands to rember
<ScorpKing> kalidar: i agree. bitchx is a bit easier
<kalidar> scrop is their any graphicle irc cliants that support scripting or fserving?
<ScorpKing> kalidar: look for usplash themes if you want to change your boot screen
<mefisto__> psyco: gtk2-engines-qtcurve ?
<ScorpKing> kalidar: no idea, google should tell
<kalidar> the only reason im using irssi cuz it supports fserving
<kalidar> thx
<psyco> mefisto__: yeah thanks :D
<harjot> ok thanks goto go bye!!!
<psyco> anyone know how to enable the "clikc middle wheel" scroll?
<psyco> in firefox
<psyco> its where you click middle wheel; then move house up or down
<k0pp_> psyco, its somewhere in about::config
<psyco> k0pp_: yeah i rememer that XD
<k0pp_> if you type that into the address bar
<k0pp_> thats really all i know about it heh
<k0pp_> hello again puddle.
<puddle> bah
<puddle> hi hi
<k0pp_> get an ethernet cable plugged in yet
<psyco> ahh its in options to XD
<kannon> ugh
<puddle93> ;X
<puddle93> Oh dear
<k0pp_> get an ethernet cable plugged in yet?
<puddle93> dont think i have obe
<puddle93> one.
<k0pp_> thats obscene
<puddle93> Do you get one free with wireless internet?
<puddle93> Bah
<puddle93> wait
<puddle93> this looks promising
<k0pp_> ?
<puddle93> k0pp_ where do i find the pass?
<puddle93> to connect to my wireless :x
<k0pp_> puddle93, the routers config, or use the pass that youre using on the machine youre on.
<puddle93> I ahve to other laptops connected to my internet :X
<puddle93> i dont know the pass for the internet though =[
<k0pp_> thats why im saying you find it in  your routers config
<k0pp_> or look on the other machines using wireless and use that password...
<puddle93> k
<k0pp_> puddle93, you need to learn to read all of what i say
<k0pp_> iptables --list
<k0pp_> oop
<puddle93> k
<puddle93> im turning the other machine on
<puddle93> hopefully this wil work
<k0pp_> if not, you can always crack it :D!
<puddle93> k0pp_ do you think someone of my condition will be able to do that
<puddle93> DO be serious
<k0pp_> you said you had done it before ;p
<puddle93> i did?
<puddle93> i want logs :D
<puddle93> ah wait
<puddle93> that was my neighbours
<puddle93> lol
<puddle93> just need passphrase then im online
<puddle93> i think
<k0pp_> puddle93, do you know your routers IP?
<puddle93> i think
<|gabrielgomez|> hello
<k0pp_> go to it in your web browser on the machine youre on now
<k0pp_> if you dont know i t
<puddle93> ok
<k0pp_> in windows: commandprompt and type: ipconfig
<puddle93> i will sec
<puddle93> kk
<devildevil> hey I'm a total noob to kubuntu, and I'm using a mac with an internal airport extreme card to connect other machines to the net in my place, however, the kubuntu904 laptops i just brought up to date don't connect to the wifi for some reason and I'm stumped
<kalidar> guys how do i open dolphin or filemanager in admin mode so i can coppy files to my /lib
<k0pp_> kalidar, type: dolphin in colsol.
<puddle93> ok done that k0pp_
<k0pp_> puddle93, youve logged into your router?
<puddle93> no
<kalidar> sudo dolphin?
<puddle93> i found the ip address
<k0pp_> kalidar, sounds good :)
<k0pp_> puddle93, do what i said to do then.  put it in your browser.
<puddle93> kk
<puddle93> hopefully by tommorrow i will be online
<k0pp_> hopefully in 2 min utes you will.
<puddle93> lol
<puddle93> web browser?
<k0pp_> ... yse.
<psyco> in your guys opinion, what is a good easy to use VM?
<puddle93> k
<k0pp_> why are you typing here instead of doing what i said puddle93
<psyco> (i'll be running xp and osx)
<k0pp_> psyco, KVM is good
<puddle93> sorry
<k0pp_> In my opinion
<k0pp_> other than that VMWare is great also.
<psyco> k0pp_: ill check it out
<k0pp_> i can get you all the keys you need if you dont plan on paying for it.
<psyco> k0pp_: lol if i need them ill ask :D
<k0pp_> or rather link you to the page that generates them.
<k0pp_> ok.
<puddle93> put ip as pass
<puddle93> its connecting
<puddle93> :x
<k0pp_> ..
<k0pp_> puddle93, what did you do?
<puddle93> Says. Connecting to hub. Need pass i put my ip. k0pp_ i was to scared to say
<puddle93> what do you mean web browser?
<k0pp_> ....
<k0pp_> internet explorer
<k0pp_> firefox
<k0pp_> opera
<k0pp_> whatever you use
<devildevil> is there a known conflict between kubuntu's wifi implementation and apple's airports?
<puddle93> ok ok ok
<k0pp_> devildevil, not as far as i know, i seem to recall someone talking about that in #linux before and IIRC they got it working
<puddle93> so put the ip in web browser
<puddle93> =\
<k0pp_> yes puddle93
<puddle93> ok
<devildevil> thanks k0pp, ive been attempting to google this problem but linux is humbling
<k0pp_> hehe
<k0pp_> dont quote me on that though
<devildevil> i should post this on the apple forum, they're pretty zealous about making apple compatible
<puddle93> ok did that k0pp_
<puddle93> Come up on google.
<puddle93> sigh
<k0pp_> puddle93,
<puddle93> yep?
<k0pp_> i want you to go to radmin.com
<k0pp_> download and install radmin server
<puddle93> ok
<k0pp_> right now.
<puddle93> dude on my laptop yes?
<puddle93> KK
<puddle93> www.radmin.com
<psyco> is there a way to see individual core usage in linux?
<psyco> on my cpu
<puddle93> this is confusing
<puddle93> I figured all i need to do is get online. No more work needed.
<k0pp_> psyco, i believe alot of superkaramba widgets do that
<puddle93> I will stick with kubuntu
<k0pp_> puddle93, ..... forget radmin.
<k0pp_> just ..
<k0pp_> use the computer youre on
<puddle93> ok
<puddle93> Yep?
<k0pp_> go to whatever you do to join a wireless network
<k0pp_> and look at the key
<k0pp_> put it in your kubuntu machine
<puddle93> kk
<puddle93> talktalk i use lol
<puddle93> k0pp_ all i need is my pass though bud?
<k0pp_> wireless ssid would help
<k0pp_> (name of wireless network)
<puddle93> kk
<puddle93> well im on connect to wireless network on my linux. And all its asking for is my pass?
<puddle93> Shall i do that instead k0pp_?
<k0pp_> i thought we were getting hte password....
<puddle93> Yes i need the pass?
<k0pp_> puddle you start saying exactly what you mean from this point on (very clearly) or im gunna ddos you for 3 weeks
<k0pp_> ok
<k0pp_> yes we are getting your wireless pass
<k0pp_> have you got it yet
<puddle93> no i havnt
<k0pp_> so what are you waiting for
<k0pp_> have you done what i said?
<puddle93> Just doing it
<puddle93> k0pp_ ok im pulllin myself
<puddle93> together
<puddle93> finding the key
<puddle93> lol
<k0pp_> stop typing here
<k0pp_> find the key
<k0pp_> then tell me when youve found it
<puddle93> ok ok
<k0pp_> not trying to be an asshole puddle93 but you are very good at wasting my time.
<psyco> k0pp_: hey for kvm "/usr/local/kvm/bin/qemu-img create -f qcow vdisk.img 10G " what does the qcow stand for
<psyco> and if i want to make 2 diff images, what do i change for the second one
<mat__> ahoj
<mat__> hello
<k0pp_> psyco, i couldnt say
<k0pp_> to either of your questions.
<psyco> heh ok
<k0pp_> ive only ran kvm for about a week like a year ago or something :P
<k0pp_> but i would imagine qcow is just flags for creating the image
<k0pp_> ;/
<puddle93> ffs
<puddle93> Searching talktalk still no key
<puddle93> Im pissin myself of now
<puddle93> =\
<puddle93> ah net settings
<kasm279> help1
<kasm279> !
<kasm279> i cant us adept or terminal to install anything
<k0pp_> kasm279, apt-get install <--doesnt work?
<kasm279> my lappy shut off whine it eas installing ubuntu-desktop
<kasm279> yes
<gabrielgomez> hello
<k0pp_> kasm279,  if you were to post the error messages it would help us.
<k0pp_> http://nopaste.com
<kasm279> i get this:
<mefisto__> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<k0pp_> that sounds good too mefisto__ :P
<kasm279> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correctthe problem.
<mefisto__> kasm279: did you run dpkg as the error message says? (with sudo)
<gabrielgomez> does anyone know if opensync synce works in Jaunty or is only my problem ?
<kasm279> ?
<mefisto__> Kasm279: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<k0pp_> [15:54] <puddle93> k0pp_ i am online :D thankyou so much for your help mate. I am sorry to hassel you at work. DIdnt realise. Just to let you know your someone i look up to. SOmeone i admire =\ i will understand if you think im just some tard who noes nothing.
<k0pp_> wtf?
<k0pp_> jeez
<k0pp_> all in a days work i suppose
<k0pp_> heh.
<Kasm279> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0044' near line 1:
<Kasm279>  newline in field name `#padding'
<Kasm279> thats wat it says
<Kasm279> mefisto_
<Kasm279> do i delete the file?
<Kasm279> k0pp_?/
<k0pp_> Kasm279, did you do what the bot said?
<k0pp_> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<demi> Why when I use a diff icon theme, for instance, Crystal project, Why when using dolphin my icons arent chaning for files/folders?
<mefisto__> Kasm279: could be be running out of disk space maybe?
<k0pp_> demi, did you reboot?
<demi> yes
<k0pp_> hrm
<k0pp_> i coudlnt tell you, ive never changed icon themes.
<Kasm279> runnin out of ram or hd?
<demi> its still using oxygen folders, which come with kde4
<k0pp_> demi, they've changed on your desktop though?
<aron> hello all
<Kasm279> demi, restart
<demi> in hte desktop plasma window no they are the same, some icons have changed, but not in dolphin.
<demi> i already restarted.
<k0pp_> hrm
<Kasm279> i get the same message
<k0pp_> yeah sorry coudlnt help ya.
<Kasm279> mefisto_?
<demi> Happens with usually any icon pack I try, some change but not all of them, it seems files/folders icons should change though.
<mefisto__> Kasm279: disk space?
<aron> my kopete is crash if i login.
<Kasm279> no, frsh 10gb wubui install
<Kasm279> should i delete 0044?
<devildevil> demi have you ever networked a kubuntu box to a mac sharing its wifi?
<k0pp_> devildevil, have you tried it?
<demi> No
<devildevil> i keep trying it and i cant figure out why it's not happening
<devildevil> it sees the mac
<devildevil> it refuses to connect to the mac
<devildevil> im wondering if it has anything to do with the fact that im using a 128bit wep pass
<calamari> hi
<Kasm279> i use the ftp acess on my imac
<calamari> excellent!! wpa_supplicant conversation, I hope?
<devildevil> kasm: have you tried sharing internet off the mac?
<Kasm279> yes, the FTP
<Kasm279> on osx 10.2.8
<devildevil> yikes
<Kasm279> ?
<mefisto__> Kasm279: df -h  to check disk space. how full is your /  ?
<devildevil> is 10.2 jag?
<Kasm279> daredevil, yes
<devildevil> i had brutal stability issues with jag
<Kasm279> the largest used one is at 70% used
<Kasm279> i havent had problems
<Kasm279> daredevil, PM?
<devildevil> sure
<josh-l> whats the kubuntu developer channel?
<yaa_> фак?
<Kasm279> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<josh-l> will kubuntu release its jaunty beta as soon as ubuntu does?
<Kasm279> im trashing kubuntu.......
<Kasm279> and going with xubuntu
<Kasm279> g'bye, everyone
<Dragnslcr> josh-l- should be
<josh-l> cool
<josh-l> bad move kde 4.2 rocks
<yaa_> --reset
<psyco> ive been copying over files
<psyco> and it just stalled
<psyco> and is not moving
<psyco> is there a way to get it going without restarting
<devildevil> alright, so even when i set the macintosh's wifi to 'open network' the kubuntu box fails to connect
<devildevil> the error in the logs "association took too long, failing activation"
<kalidar> oooops i broke my wine! i uninstalled it then relized i need it and tryed to install it again and it installed but now nothing happens when i click exe files :(
<kalidar> what do i do..
<kalidar> anyone?
<mefisto__> kalidar: does it work from commandline?  wine program.exe
<kalidar> hold on
<aron> Can anybody help me to Kopete on Kubuntu Linux?
<kalidar> module not found ?
<kalidar> hmm ill figure it out
<kalidar> thx
<ubuntu_> Psyco, just wanna say thanks for the help with the SGD! Really helped. It's PaperTiger BTW
<ubuntu_> Had to resort to using the LiveCD again....
<psyco> ubuntu_:  heh gratz
<PaperTiger> :( You any good with RAID setups?
<psyco> PaperTiger: nope unfortunately
<aron> Can anybody?
<PaperTiger> 'cos I've wiped my drives now they're backed up, and the Windows setup won't recognize the drives, even with RAID drivers from mobo disk
<trampy> hiya
<trampy> what drivers and software do i need to read pictures from a MicroSD card taken from the cell phone ?
<BluesKaj> hmm, I use a sdcard , but it's from my camera ..no need for any drivers. It should show up as a "plugged in device"
<trampy> i plugged it in. i tought window would pop up like when i put a DVD in
<BluesKaj> how are you plugging it in
<trampy> my laptop
<trampy> theres a reader
<BluesKaj> with an adapter ?
<trampy> yes
<BluesKaj> ahhh, what kind of adapter ?
<trampy> it says scandisk on
<trampy> card --> adapter ---> laptop
<psyco> im off, nighto everyone
<PaperTiger> Night dude
<trampy> ahh now i get somethin
<trampy> i had to lock it i think
<trampy> ok, it recognized the hardware, im in the device via dolphin, but no files are showing up
<BluesKaj> trampy ok, sometimes it can take up to aminute to load depending on the size of the folder
<kalidar_> !nicks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicks
<kalidar_> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<trampy> ok
<kalidar_> !usrs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usrs
<horke> echo
<kalidar_> how do i see list of ppl in channel?
<kalidar_> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<trampy> it says 0  items
<trampy> when im in the graphics folder
<kalidar_> dcc send Kaldar
<trampy> 0 items, when in any of teh folders
<trampy> it works on windows.
<BluesKaj> kalidar , on irssi the nicks appear at the top of the cli page
<kalidar>  so i have to scroll up every time?
<BluesKaj> yup
<kalidar> weak sauce why is irssi so popular?
<kalidar> its all command based
<SlimeyPete> I like it because I can run it remotely, via ssh
<kalidar> im trying to get a handle on it but geez i dun even know how to host fserv or wors how to browse others
<kalidar> remotely?
<BluesKaj> trampy, give the pics a chance to load
<trampy> yeah, it then returns 0 items
<trampy> thats the msg
<SlimeyPete> kalidar: I run irssi on my Debian server. It's constantly running and I just SSH into the server and re-connect to irssi, so I can use the same IRC session from multiple locations
<trampy> "0 items"
<trampy> bottom left of dolphin
<kalidar> oh cool
<SlimeyPete> and because it's conencted 24/7 I can always scroll back to see what was said overnight
<kalidar> how did you learn to use irssi? its realy complicated
<SlimeyPete> nah it isn't
<SlimeyPete> there're only a few core commands
<trampy> nothing on the terminal when i cd to it
<SlimeyPete> and they're mostly just standard IRc commands which you would/could use in any other client.
<kalidar> aww hmm gues i should learn those commands then :)
<kalidar> thanks XD
<SlimeyPete> it does seem difficult at first but you soon get used to it
<kalidar> oh problem i cant scroll up using irssi
<kalidar> anyone know why?.
<trampy> use page up
<kalidar> oh ok
<PaperTiger> Anyone here a gamer?
<trampy> me
 * trampy likes Doom3 and unreal 2004
<kalidar> im a gamer
<PaperTiger> What games do you play and what do you use to run them?
<kalidar> oh btw one last question if i wana sort my ./list by catagory or by users in channnel how would i do that?
<trampy> linux sucks with games, unless they play nativly
<PaperTiger> Also, do either of you use Steam?
<kalidar> downoad Uplink hacker elite for linux its a good game XD
<trampy> do i need drivers to read pictures?
<kalidar> i stream videos al the time need help?
<kalidar> oh nvm steam as in cs source
<PaperTiger> Yeah :)
<kalidar> yeah i play cs source but not sence i got linux
<kalidar> i dont play games sence i switch os but i still prefer linux its fun just figureing out al this stuf
<PaperTiger> I prefer Linux as it works :)
<kalidar> lol
<kalidar> anyone know how to sort /list by ammount of users or by name using irssi?
<BluesKaj> !IRC Commands
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IRC Commands
<aron> ! kopete error in kubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<roamer1> I like pidgin better
<BluesKaj> bbl
<MrRoboto1> *cries*
<MrRoboto1> Major KDE issues
<aron> why crash kopete, if i login to msn?
<MrRoboto1> I keep having this damnit monitor blackout...
<MrRoboto1> its annoying.
<Dashkal> Which package should I file against to report a bug in kde's automounter?
<MrRoboto1> herm...
<MrRoboto1> I might have just fixed this issue
<aron> pls help
<roamer1> what do you need help with aron?
<athlon1> aron, why don't you use amsn?
<aron> why i can't login to msn throughtout kopete in kubuntu!
<roamer1> you should be able too..
<roamer1> just download pidgin ;0 I love it
<athlon1> are you behind a firewall?
<aron> no, i don't using firewall, my firewall is linux! :)
<roamer1> um...
<aron> how i can install pidgin to kubuntu linux?
<roamer1> I think its
<athlon1> Have you tried with amsn? It's for use only with msn.
<roamer1> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<athlon1> aron: Have you solved the problem? Do you need help?
<aron> i can try download a moment.
<noukist_> i need a little help but not with linux or unix ...
<noukist_> with that no problem
<noukist_> i have problems in understanding womens !!
<noukist_> :P
<roamer1> bad place to go for help
<roamer1> ....
<roamer1> really bad
<usuario> kjjjhg
<opethian> quick question  : if i get 9.04 alpha 6 and install it, will i have to reinstall everything on release date or the updates will be available for download and my system will be upgraded to the release version?
<roamer1> I think you can upgrade
<genii> opethian: Upgrade on it works to whatever the latest version in repos is
<Boogeyman> i would guess that you could update it to the stable
<opethian> thanks for the info
<roamer1> !tuxracer
<ubottu> Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<aron> how i can install .package file in kubuntu??
<kalidar> i despratly need a divx codec for wtchin streaming video in konquer
<kalidar> could someone point me to the repository?
<Dragnslcr> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kalidar> thanks
<Dragnslcr> aron- I don't think .package files are for Ubuntu
<aron> how i can install to a .zip archive?
<aron> >>Sorry for my english!
<aron> pls help me
<kde4plz> what you need help with?
<aron> i have to install Tcl/Tk a
<kalidar> that hep file dosent help i just need a divx codec installed not realplayer lol
<aron> and aMSN Installer for Tcl/Tk 8.4
<Lycaena> türk
<Lycaena> turk vaarmı
<genii> !tr | Lycaena
<ubottu> Lycaena: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Elone> anyone know how to get kubuntu to compile obj-c code ?
<genii> Lycaena: eg:  /join #ubuntu-tr
#kubuntu 2009-03-26
<Elone> anyone know how to get kubuntu to compile obj-c code ?
<rmrfslash_> Is anyone able to help me figure out my color depth on kubuntu?
<rmrfslash_> hello?
<BluesKaj> rmrfslash_, it's usually 24 (bit)
<rmrfslash_> oh
<rmrfslash_> Why not 32?
<rmrfslash_> wait, I found some forum that explains this
<BluesKaj> dunno
<rmrfslash_> basically 32-bit seems like a misrepresentation
<rmrfslash_> on windows
<Dragnslcr> Most LCD monitors can't do more than 24-bit color anyway
<genii> Your eyes can't actually tell the difference between 24bit and 32bit anyways.
<Dragnslcr> Well, most of them are only really 18-bit
<BluesKaj> rmrfslash_, look in your xorg.conf file and it should show as DefaultDepth 24 under the screen module
<zer0o> hi, wheni watch a video on a website, where does this "temporary" file go? what folder?
<rmrfslash_> anyways
<rmrfslash_> I'm really enjoying the open source ati driver
<rmrfslash_> really hasn't let me down (in a 2d sense)
<BluesKaj> fglrxgears give a decent rendering ?
<rmrfslash_> don't have it
<BluesKaj> try it out
<rmrfslash_> no 3d accel
<BluesKaj> I have nvidia , which doesn't have the equivalent to the ati
<rmrfslash_> they have an open source driver... but it's reverse engineered cuz nvidia won't give up the friggin specs and code
<BluesKaj> what ati card? ..you should have 3D and direct rendering
<rmrfslash_> I have DRI support only cuz I manually compiled it
<rmrfslash_> the driver from kubuntu's  restricted drivers tool is out of date and breaks resume fromhibernate
<BluesKaj> ok , din't know that ...I have an onboard ati , but installed the nvidia due to the probs with the ati drivers
<rmrfslash_> not v/ 6.12.1 though w/ the latest drm and radeon kernel modules from the r6xx_r7xx branch
<rmrfslash_> no 3d accel though.... that's not even enabled for experimental use
<rmrfslash_> yet.
<rmrfslash_> I'm just pleased to see the progress being made.
<rmrfslash_> This is going to change things.
<zer0o> hi, wheni watch a video on a website, where does this "temporary" file go? what folder?
<rmrfslash_> NVIDIA needs to do something... though they make a decent proprietary driver
<rmrfslash_> memory?
<rmrfslash_> it's just buffered into memory no?
<zer0o> rmrfslash_: talkin to me?
<rmrfslash_> yeah
<rmrfslash_> sorry
<zer0o> alright what does it mean?
<zer0o> np
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: what does it mean to store data in memory?
<zer0o> what it means "buffered into memory"
<zer0o> well i got it but if its stored, it has to temporarly be somewhere
<zer0o> like in windows was in c:/documentsandsettings/username/personalsettings/temporaryinternetfiles or just TEMP
<zer0o> where in linux those files are?
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: When you click on a link, your browser downloads like a few seconds of the video (or the whole thing if it can) and stores it in memory. They call this "buffering".
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: kind of like how a CD player buffers a few seconds into a song so that if the CD skips it skips in the buffer and you'll never hear it
<zer0o> rmrfslash_: hmmm so no trace of the actual video remains anywhere in the hard drive?
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: it's difficult, or at least I don't know exactly how to retrieve things from RAM
<genii> zer0o: The problem is you are thinking in terms of the way another operating system like Windows does something. (k)ubuntu is not making some file onthe hd of your streaming video. It's getting it off the internet and storing it in it's volatile memory directly without putting it on anwhere like a file
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: unless you go into the browser code and have it flush the memory allocation (for the buffer) to the disk
<rmrfslash_> right... that.
<rmrfslash_> :)
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: but I think firefox code uses memory
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: maybe not IE code cuz it's written by Microsoft and they're terrible programmers :)
<zer0o> and what about /tmp then?
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: sometimes a program will write files to /tmp, sure
<BluesKaj> hmmm, not a torrent either :)
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: but only if you need to store a temporary file.... I don't think anyone implementing a video buffer is going to write the buffer to your hard drive.
<zer0o> rmrfslash_: well, the thing is i watched a video, dont remember the site, no chronology enabled on my ff3 so i was trying to find a way to get back to it
<rmrfslash_> zer0o: Hmm... yer stuck. You could try to "rip" the video off the site ;)
<rmrfslash_> next time
<rmrfslash_> See *then* it goes to disk.
<zer0o> rmrfslash_: plus i think pornosite do have video buffers that write on ur hard drive thatz how they sent u the spy-wares or whatever it is
<zer0o> rmrfslash_: i no how to do that, but i dont remember the site anymore and i wanted to keep that video
<gkffcks1> does anyone know how to test for an empty string in tcsh?
<rmrfslash_> gkffcks1: tcsh?!?!?
<rmrfslash_> :)
<gkffcks1> yep! tcsh
<gkffcks1> but it has no channel of it's own so that's why I'm asking here
<rmrfslash_> dude, google.
<rmrfslash_> "test for empty string in tcsh"
<rmrfslash_> http://tinyurl.com/dbjxte
<rmrfslash_> I think this is funny: www.gewgle.com
 * kuaera rubs head. Using Jaunty in a production environment for a few days has made a few minor issues totally unbearable.
<rmrfslash_> kuaera: why would you use jaunty in a production environment?
<rmrfslash_> kuaera: it's ALPHA :D
<rmrfslash_> not even beta
<kuaera> rmrfslash_: I know, but things that worked fine in Intrepid are now broken :/
<rmrfslash_> cuz they're messing w/ a dependency
<rmrfslash_> probably
<kuaera> My file picker dialog is stuck in descending filename sort [ignores my changes], for one. That's annoying.
<kuaera> Also, I can't get the weather station plasmoid to accept my location for the life of me.
<rmrfslash_> yeah........ alpha ;)
<rmrfslash_> Wait til the end of April
<rmrfslash_> or at least a RC if you're really impatient
<rmrfslash_> I'm done using alpha sw except to contribute to the QC
<BluesKaj> heh, i'm just getting used to intrepids quirks
<rmrfslash_> intrepid isn't bad
<rmrfslash_> im usin it
<kuaera> Also, there have been no updates to KDE packages on the repo since Saturday o_o
<rmrfslash_> better than hardy
<rmrfslash_> or at least kde 4.2 is
<rmrfslash_> r u usin 4.1?
<BluesKaj> I have some graphics issues , but mostly when I run some windows apps in wine
<rmrfslash_> oh no wait... jaunty is 4.2 by default i think
<kuaera> That is correct.
<rmrfslash_> I've never had good luck w/ Wine except in some few occasions
<rmrfslash_> BluesKaj, you might consider trying a virtual machine instead of wine.
<BluesKaj> simple windows apps like utorrent and neotrace run quite well
<rmrfslash_> VirtualBox or VMware Player
<rmrfslash_> those work pretty well for me when I need doze
<rmrfslash_> Both have a concept of "shared folders" which will share a folder (or several) between your bas operating system and the "guest" operating system (windows)
<rmrfslash_> which I find useful
<BluesKaj> the probs aren't annoying, just lil icons distortions
<rmrfslash_> yeah.... I tried playing Crayon Physics in Wine
<BluesKaj> VB and VMware aren't worth the trouble
<rmrfslash_> worked... but was a pain in the ASS to get workin
<rmrfslash_> the trouble?
<rmrfslash_> you just install them
<rmrfslash_> i think VB is even in apt
<rmrfslash_> VB will even run VMware images
<BluesKaj> to run them
<BluesKaj> can't be bothered
<rmrfslash_> true, you do have to power them on... but, you don't have to deal w/ enulator issues
<rmrfslash_> *emulator
<rmrfslash_> just a suggestion
<rmrfslash_> I don't think I can install fglrxgears w/o the fglrx driver
<rmrfslash_> I get terrible performance on regular glxgears
<rmrfslash_> 150 fps
<BluesKaj> we have enuff windows machines in this house , 6 other machines,  2 desktops and 4 laptops , daughter and her 2 kids all have laptops , all running Vista :(
<rmrfslash_> eugh......
<rmrfslash_> vista.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> rmrfslash_, whaich ati ?
<rmrfslash_> card?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<rmrfslash_> mobility radeon hd 3670
<BluesKaj> 0h , anew one
<rmrfslash_> using the radeon driver v 6.12.1
<rmrfslash_> yeah... so new I can't get 3d accel :)
<rmrfslash_> it's like moving backwards!
<rmrfslash_> the newer the card, the worse the performance
<BluesKaj> ati is always playing catchup
<rmrfslash_> might as well go buy a Voodoo
<BluesKaj> in linux
<rmrfslash_> I'm hoping that since the driver is now open source it will overshoot nvidia
<BluesKaj> games eh ?
<rmrfslash_> no
<rmrfslash_> not a big gamer
<rmrfslash_> so really the 3d accel isn't a big deal
<BluesKaj> video edit dude ?
<rmrfslash_> no, but I do scientific visualization stuff
<rmrfslash_> i.e. "FreeSurfer"
<rmrfslash_> well more like e.g. freesurfer
<BluesKaj> dunno what  freesurfer is
<rmrfslash_> some 3d modeling thing
<BluesKaj> BBL, ...TV with wifey for a bit
<rmrfslash_> l8er
<denford> how can i tel if ETags are enabled on my server?
<slerder> Hey guys does anyone know if its possible to have multiple partitions on a external usb hdd, and on one of those partitions have a truecrypt installation of windows? thanks
<genii> slerder: Yes for both.
<slerder> genii.. ok thanks, but is it a big problem to install windows to a usb drive? ( i want a truecrypt hidden installation though)
<genii> slerder: You'd likely need to ask questions regarding Windows in the channel of ##windows
<slerder> genii thanks
<genii> slerder: There is also a problem of mounting encrypted Windows partitions in linux with some ways it can be encrypted (In Pro versions for example)
<demon> a program for mounting iso?
<genii> demon: loopmount it
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<genii> demon: There is no linux equivelent to alcohol120   or such
<demon> there is genii
<demon> aceton :P
<demon> but doesnt mount thats all :P
<genii> Try the loopmount way then
<demon> and the mount point should be /usr/media/cdrom
<demon> smt like that :D
<genii> If the fs on the cd is something unusual you may need to specify -t fstype    like -t udf     or so on
<demon> genii: is there deamon tools for linux
<demon> ??
<genii> demon: Not as far as I know
<genii> !info kiso
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 347 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<genii> Thats about the closest one
<demon> i have a .bsa
<demon> wth is that
<genii> .bsa is the filetype extension?
<genii> Apparently some obsolete archiving extension
<demon> lol
<demon> why you say that
<genii> demon: http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/dtbsa.htm
<genii> demon: I'm also finding on Bethesda Software's site how to make a .bsa file. Sso I'm suspecting it's theirs. (Oblivion, etc)
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<Ev0luti0n_> anybody with ubuntu 8.10 64bit?
<Ev0luti0n_> did any of you experienced frequent crashes?
<chronic> does anyone know how to add a new user to kde- kubuntu?
<Evilcow187> Anybody on that can help with setting up a wireless connection?
<Evilcow187> It's a simple wep but I can't get it to connect
<AHemlocksLie> I've been having monitor issues trying to install from a live CD. I think it's the refresh rate. How could I change that from the terminal on the live CD?
<AHemlocksLie> well, it's actually a usb drive, but I got the live CD running from it
<Evilcow187> Play around with your xorg.conf AHemlocksLie
<AHemlocksLie> I found xorg.conf, and I managed to get it open
<AHemlocksLie> buit it doesn't have an entry for the refresh rate
<AHemlocksLie> where and how do I need to add that?
<AHemlocksLie> ...wait, I have Ubuntu dual-booting on this PC... I could just look at my own
<AHemlocksLie> I feel like a genius
<Evilcow187> Well there you go
<AHemlocksLie> I think I might have found it...
<AHemlocksLie> mine says
<Evilcow187> If you didn't have that I would have told you to google your monitor and get that info to add to your xorg.conf
<AHemlocksLie> 	Vertrefresh	50.0	-	85.0
<cristian> hi
<AHemlocksLie> so just replace the 50 - 85 with 60?
<AHemlocksLie> assuming I wanted to set it to 60
<cristian> someone can help me a little?
<Evilcow187> I'd say yes but i have a feeling that might not do it
<cristian> xD
<cristian> kk...
<cristian> anyway... this is my problem
<cristian> [sorry if my english is a little bad]
<cristian> i finished the configuration for internet...
<cristian> but.. konqueror do not want to enter google or any other web
<cristian> and kopete do not conect with my msn account
<cristian> ... i have kubuntu 8.04
<Evilcow187> Are you using that machine to get to this irc channel?
<cristian> yes
<Evilcow187> You may want to hang out and wait for someone with more knowledge, from the sounds of it you shouldn't be having a problem
<cristian> ... kk... tnx  ^_^
<devilsadvocate> cristian, kopete connects to other stuff?
<cristian> other stuff?
<Evilcow187> You've never used Kopete devils?
<cristian> no... i installed linux yesterday
<cristian> and take me hard work to install this modem ¬_¬ stupid modem....
<Evilcow187> So you are on a dial up connection cristian?
<cristian> adsl
<cristian> adept manager ... works too
 * chalcedny smiles
<Evilcow187> Yeah, wait for someone more experienced
<cristian> xD
<chalcedny> we have a totally weird problem... BOTH of the keyboards to my husband's computer are acting backwards.. if I press capslock i get regular, if i press / i get ?
<cristian> language configuration?
<chalcedny> english as far as i know
<cristian> mmmm restart ? xD
<cristian> hahahaha
<chalcedny> - comes out _
<chalcedny> that sounds like something to do for Windows (tm)
<cristian> ... i installed linux yesterday! xD
<cristian> if in know more linux i could say you maybe how to fix it
<chalcedny> hehehe
<cristian> dont have any shortcut for change the keyboard language?
<chalcedny> cristian even if you're right..i don't trust you
<cristian> in windows it is shift+ctrl
<cristian> ... windows have all my games.... I'M A GAMERR!!! TToTT *sob*
<chalcedny> hehe
<Evilcow187> Cristian, you can get wow to run under kubuntu
<chalcedny> cristian so ? there are games
<cristian> yeah.. i know it..
<cristian> i have to go right now... for check if a friend is conected.. to the msn xD [other microsoft s***]
<cristian> coz i cant conect with the kopete... i dont know what is going on with my internet
<linking> ?
<chalcedny> you can do msn with yahoo in pidgin
<chalcedny> but not sound or video
<cristian> i cant use kopete with my msn account ... and cant surf the internet with konqueror
<chalcedny> pidgin isn't bad
<cristian> if i can use the browser i could donwload something -_-
<cristian> i saw pidgin...
<cristian> and it is for windows too lol
<Evilcow187> You should be able to get these other programs through adept
<cristian> lets see....
<cristian> apt-get install is overpower lol
<cristian> wiiiii.. pidgin is running
<tanjir> how do i setup kmouth in kubuntu interpid?
<tanjir> i have kttsd and festival installed... what would be the command for speaking text?
<beatzz> sup all :)
<chalcedny> what does KDE run pdf files with?
<genii> kpdf
<chalcedny> my husband's computer doesn't seem to know what to use?
<chalcedny> ah ok ty :)
<chalcedny> error - KPDF
<chalcedny> Could not open file ://home/chulll/dia-manual.pdf
<genii> kpdf    should be in lowercase
<chalcedny> yes .. i was copying from the header to the error window wich is caps
<genii> chalcedny: You can also try at Konsole prompt:    /usr/bin/kpdf /home/chulll/dia-manual.pdf
<Dragnslcr> Doesn't KDE4 use okular?
<genii> Dragnslcr: Not sure, I'm still primarily on 3.5.10
<p_quarles> yes, okular in the current KDE; no more kpdf
<chalcedny> it can't find the file .. i forgot the command to locate it?
<chalcedny> we downloaded dia (to make a flowchart) my husband is trying to find it and the manual.pdf in Applications .. any idea where to look?
<cerecitas> is kpdf installed at all?
<Riesh> dpkg -L dia ?
<chalcedny> kpdf "path/whatever/my Desktop/etc did find it.. he wanted a graphical way
<chalcedny> Riesh thank you :)
<Riesh> also can use dolphin ... "ctrl F"
<chalcedny> my husband has aphasia.. he needs to be able to find it in Applications
<Riesh> what do you mean with need to find it in applications ? .. in the kmenu ?
<chalcedny> on the top right of the screen Appplications Places System .. in Applications is a list ...
<chalcedny> we might .. is it possible to force it to create an icon in graphics ?
<chengchang> Hello everybody  I'm a Chinese boy
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chengchang> Ok  Thankes
<Riesh> If dia does not make a icon it self  you can right click on the menu and choose menu editor to make one yourself
<Riesh> chalcedny: You use Kubuntu, Right ?
<Riesh> chalcedny: i just installed dia and it makes a link in the graphics section of the menu ...
<Riesh> when i put a vcd in my sata dvdrw drive i get a lot of "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block " mesages in dmesg ... and the drive can not mount ... although it can play in mplayer. However i would like to compu the video file from this vcd to the HD. Any idea how to solve this problem?
<Riesh> "like to copy"*
<kevin_> Quick question, does anyone in here know anything about virtualization?  I'm trying to virtualize an x86 linux box so I can play with writing some kernel modules (The computer I'm on now is my desktop/server...I can't mess up a pointer and wipe my filesystem or something...).  Anyone have any suggestions as to where I should go?  I'm mostly looking for something easy to use that works rather than a solution more geared for performance.
<Riesh> kevin_: you can install virtualbox ...
<inanimate> Is it possible to execute JavaScript from the Konqueror address bar?
<inanimate> Perhaps using the JavaScript pseudo-protocol thing: javascript:alert("Hello")
<kevin_> inanimate: what are you trying to do?
<inanimate> kevin_: Make a bookmark with a URL like such: "javascript:void(location.href='http://oldurl.com/?url='+location.href)"
<kevin_> inanimate: like a normal bookmarklet?  My javascript is poor...
<inanimate> I suppose, yeah.
<kevin_> inanimate: I figured it out.
<inanimate> Oh?
<kevin_> install konqueror-plugin-minitools, then in the 'Tools' menu, you get a bookmark editor you can type javascript into.
<kevin_> (Tools menu is part of konqueror-plugin-minitools)
<inanimate> Does that work in KDE 4 though? (Because at the moment, Konqueror has no "Tools" menu.)
<kevin_> See http://priyadi.net/archives/2004/11/04/using-bookmarklet-in-konqueror/
<inanimate> Oh, OK.
<kevin_> inanimate: yes, I just got it working.
<kevin_> inanimate: just install the package and restart konqueror.
<inanimate> Awesome.
<inanimate> Thanks...
<inanimate> I feel like that is such a hack...
<inanimate> (Not your fault of course.)
<kevin_> no problem, I agree.
<kevin_> I dunno, konqueror is really nice in some ways and kind of lame in others.
<inanimate> Yeah. I love the fact that it fits in well with KDE and feels a lot lighter weight, but it's severely lacking in some areas...
<kevin_> The biggest reason why I don't use it is flash support is nonexistant (on 64 bit system at least). It's bad in firefox and it is worse in konqueror.
<kevin_> Pain in the ass.
<inanimate> Oh man... Flash in Konqueror...
<inanimate> Well, Flash in general doesn't support 64.
<inanimate> On any platform.
<kevin_> It sort of does half the time in firefox.
<kevin_> Seriously, fuck Adobe.
<inanimate> Yeah...
<inanimate> Basically everybody is running a 64 bit machine...
<kevin_> Honestly.
<inanimate> Although not necessarily a 64 bit OS (I'm still running 32 bit, for instance, just because getting everything to support 64 bit is more pain than I'm willing to deal with).
<inanimate> But as far as I know, Adobe has no plans to release a 64 bit Flash anytime soon...
<kevin_> Really, I think it comes down to saying fuck the web though.  HTML sucks, Javascript sucks.
<kevin_> CSS sucks.
<inanimate> Yep.
<inanimate> Yeah, unfortunately Flash in Konqueror is kind of broken (at least for me, it only loads the first time, and chokes every time afterward).
<kevin_> I mean, web development is so damned hard.  It should not be.  I don't like SGML's philosophy; I wish TeX won on the web....
<kevin_> same here.
<inanimate> Well part of the problem I see is now everybody tries to do layouts in CSS.
<inanimate> Which it was obviously not designed to do.
<kevin_> Well...it works partailly....
<kevin_> *partially
<inanimate> If by "works" you mean enough browsers have implemented hacks to make float: look reasonable.
<inanimate> Which is why Konqueror still fails 45% of the time.
<kevin_> yeah.  Noone looks at their site in it.
<inanimate> Pages naturally aren't using any standards because there *aren't* any layout standards, so people just go with what works in FF and IE.
<inanimate> Regardless of whether or not it is standard or even reasonable.
<inanimate> So Konqueror is left playing catch up.
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<inanimate> Or KHTML, I should say.
<inanimate> Heh... OK.
<kevin_> alright...
<kevin_> inanimate: I'm taking off, going to go try to install KVM and get a 'hello world' kernel module done by tomorrow morning.
<kevin_> nice chatting.
<inanimate> Yep, thanks. Ciao.
<kalidar> hi
<kalidar> ayone around?
<xt> no. just you
<Guest80263> hi, how can I run the command "alltray evolution" each time I start my sesion?
<kalidar> hey
<kalidar> does anyone know the kde version of Fusion-icon?
<kalidar> i need to switch to compiz and back alot
<kalidar> compiz to metacity
<xjjk> what's wrong with using fusion-icon itself
<bentob0x> what's the alternative to Ark?
<bentob0x> its a bit clumsy
<bentob0x> or it feels like it's under dev or something
<kalidar> hello
<kalidar> is anyone here?!
<kalidar> i realy realy need hewlp
<kalidar> anyone!!!!?
<kalidar> im having graphix errors
<kalidar> i tryed using metacity to fix them but realized its a gnome program
<kalidar> i need help of a kde user
<kalidar> anyone here?
<kalidar> i was wondering how i install a game that comes in a folder and is all .dat files
<kalidar> its called uplink hacker elite
<kalidar> any ideas?
<Mamarok> kalidar: a Linux game?
<siriusb> hi all. do anybody know when kubuntu 9.04 beta can be downloaded?
<Mamarok> siriusb: patience, check the kubuntu.org website tonight I'd say
<siriusb> thx. i really looking forward to insatll it. tried livecd, and it was wooooow
<kalidar> yeah
<kalidar> its a linux game
<Mamarok> .dat doesn't sound like though
<Mamarok> you should have either .deb or .rpm files, or a source package
<Mamarok> kalidar: do you have a website where this game can be downloaded?
<kalidar> no i have the instal cd
<kalidar> but theirs no instal file just a folder with a bunch of dat files in it
<kalidar> and the patch and keygen are exe files
<Mamarok> kalidar: well, then you should have an installer on it, no?
<Mamarok> still sounds like a Windows version, not Linux...
<kalidar> what does a linux instaler look like
<kalidar> its windows and linux
<kalidar> and inside the linux folder is a bunch of dat files
<kalidar> its called uplink.zip and i open it
<kalidar> and then its datfiles
<kalidar> should i unzip to .lib or something
<kalidar> oh wate theirs a binary file
<kalidar> it has no extention
<kalidar> oh nevermind its a exe aswell :(
<kalidar> i duno what to do it says for linux but theirs exes inside wth
<Mamarok> I guess you should ask the manufacturer howto install it on Linux, but I guess it's a Windows version and you need to run it with Wine
<tom__> help
<Mamarok> tom__: help for what?
<Mamarok> !help | tom__
<ubottu> tom__: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kalidar> guys how do i run a executeble for linux
<kalidar> what do i type
<victim> i usually do .//name
<victim> no, ./name
<kalidar> thanks
<kalidar> i get a symbol lookup error
<kalidar> undefined symbol:__glutroot
<kalidar> whats that mean?
<victim> you only need a single /
<kalidar> i did
<victim> possibly you have a dependency missing
<kalidar> aww man
<kalidar> stupid linux lol
<kalidar> guess ill have to find that
<kalidar> apt-cache search glutroot
<kalidar> oops
<victim> search for glut??
<kalidar> yeah
<kalidar> i guess im mising glutroot
<kalidar> so i need glut g3 or freeglut3
<kalidar> ither way im gona download them all untill i find the one i need to run this damn game
<victim> http://icculus.org/lgfaq/
<victim> mentions glutroot
<kalidar> thx helpfull :)
<jonah> hey guys, can anyone please help. i have latest kde installed on intrepid and i want to share my home folder or sub folders with my mac somehow. tried clicking on sharing tab in dolphin and system settings but seems complex and then i don't know how to get it up on the mac. i'd like to open my main computer from macbook to watch video and access work etc, can anyone help me please
<jussi01> jonah: do this: sudo apt-get install ssh
<jussi01> then use your ftp client to sftp into the linux machine
<jonah> jussi01, i would prefer finder access if possible??
<jussi01> jonah: yeah, you can do it, I just dont remember how right at this second and Im not near my mac currently. :/
<Laruft> sorry for the faq, but how best do I install firefox under jaunty?
<jonah> juss01, ok so how do i know what ip my main machine is for my mac to access?
<jonah> jussi01, i'm a bit stuck here. i installed ssh as you said but now what do i do? i loaded up filezilla but don't know how to connect to linux
<Laruft> jonah to get your ip try this, open a shell ifconfig -v wlan0
<Laruft> or ifconfig -v eth0  if using physical ethernet cable
<jonah> Laruft: ok done that and got a readout of stuff
<Laruft> for me.. i got
<Laruft> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:6b:06:09:ac
<Laruft>           inet addr:192.168.0.17  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Laruft> so my local ip is 192.168.0.17
<Laruft> did u want to know local or external ip?
<jonah> Laruft: i don't know! haha i just wanted something so my macbook can connect to my linux box with samba, ssh or anything so i can use files that are stored on main linux box on my mac
<Laruft> the external ip, is provided by your isp and will appear in your router configuration page if you are using one
<Laruft> are you using router or something? or just machine to machine?
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me get firestarter working. I've tried to load the program and it won't come up
<jonah> Laruft: just home router
<jonah> Laruft: i kinda thought it'd be dead easy, i figured if you turned a sharing tick box on somewhere on linxu box it'd just pop up on mac with shared printers etc haha
<bdizzle> I can't kill it via process list (ps -A) and it won't start up when I try to load it
<Laruft> brb
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> how do I use firestarter without it killing my internet connection altogether?
<kimsoup> -,-
<Laruft> i've installed jaunty kubuntu, but amarok and konversation are not there - is it safe just to apt-get them?
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Guest80263> since today, each video a play has a strong sturation, is like the settings of the codecs has been change, but I did anything.., I
<Laruft> thx
<Guest80263> I try to remove and reinstall the codecs but doesnt work
<Guest80263> any idea?
<ScorpKing> Guest80263: use purge instead of remove
<ScorpKing> Guest80263: that will remove the settings as well
<dr_willis> all system settings.. not per user settings...
<bdizzle> hi, for some reason, firestarter keeps freezing on me and won't allow me to engage the firewall
<billybigrigger> how do i install themes/styles? from kde-look, i can't seem to drag and drop the .tar.gz like in gnome
<billybigrigger> am i missing something here?
<tyson_> Hi how do I install firefox with all the gnome stuff and branding?
<tyson_> if I download a package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/firefox-3.0-branding with adept or whatever package manager update it?
<mgk> you probably want to use a package manager
<mgk> so aptget install firefox-3.0-branding
<mgk> *apt-get
<Glutton_> can anyone help me get sound working in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Icebunt1> .
<makdaknife> hi
<makdaknife> has anybody else resolved the problem with lame encoding producing static noise on intrepid?
<rocco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<drostie> I have this repetitive error in KDE 4.2 where applications like Kate and Quassel will fill up with gibberish pixels. I've narrowed it down to the preference in K > System Settings > Desktop > Shadows. Is this a known bug, or should I file something at launchpad.net eventually?
<yondaime-k3> ciao^^
<yondaime-k3> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ò_ò
<genii> drostie: File a bug, if it's a duplicate of some other bug already filed then it will be sorted accordingly
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<yondaime-k3> grazie *_*
<organo> hello, will jaunty beta be released today? I'm just looking at the release schedule..
<genii> organo: Supposed to be, yes. I imagine they are being asked a lot in #ubuntu+1 when will it get to mirrors, etc etc
<pkt> will kubuntu include kprinter from 3.5 ?
<pkt> kde4 printing code is still very primitive
<organo> okay thanks
<vraja> hi
<vraja> im new
<cinex> hi
<vraja> i need help
<dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergancy'
<BluesKaj> !ask | vraja
<ubottu> vraja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cinex> whats up vraja
<vraja> my linux not have  sound
<vraja> ok
<BluesKaj> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vraja> my  pc
<BluesKaj> !alsa
<vraja> is not reproduce audio
<vraja> is block
<BluesKaj> !es | vraja
<ubottu> vraja: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<randesco_> BluesKaj: hey people you do have a good mechanism to answer faq! respect!
<BluesKaj> depends what you need to know
<dr_willis> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<dr_willis> :)
<vraja> ok  thank u
<vraja> for u help
<vraja> see u later
<randesco_> vraja : did it help?
<vraja> yea
<BluesKaj> randesco_ , I think his first laguage is spanish ...he'll express himself and receive help more easily there
<BluesKaj> language
<bderagon> hey guys
<bderagon> got kubuntu installed finally last night, but having some problems now, it won't start
<bderagon> I get a white screen
<bderagon> so, if I disable my video card, and switch to the onboard, it boots, but into some kind of safe graphics mode
<bderagon> wtih no acceleration, everything is so sluggish it hurts
<bderagon> and the second I switch back to my video card, boom, white screen
<bderagon> how do I fix this?
<peterz> might help if you tell what video cards you have there..
<bderagon> onboard is an ati x300
<bderagon> video card is an hd 4870
<peterz> ah, and what kubuntu did you install?
<bderagon> the only one I could get to install, 9.04 alpha 4, the jaunty based one
<peterz> hmm, that should at least give usable output on both those cards
<bderagon> I tried numerous times to get the 8.04 or 8.10 to install, and they wouldn't even install, even on the onboard, with the help of some people last night, I got 9.04 to install
<bderagon> that's what I thought too, but it doesn't, :(
<peterz> I have a hd2600-pro working with jaunty
<peterz> the x200 onboard I have doesn't indeed work with the latest code, already filed a bug with the radeon people about that
<bderagon9993> sorry back, kubuntu crashed on me
<bderagon9993> on the onboard video right now, and its barely running
<peterz> what driver is it using?
<gabriel9> Is beta come out?
<bderagon9993> not really sure how to tell peterz, konqueror won't load, says unsupported video mode
<bderagon9993> I don't know a lot about linux, and without konqueror, I can't look anything up, lol
<peterz> bderagon: grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Zengol> Good morning everyone.
<Zengol> Anyone know when the next official release of Kubuntu is?
<bderagon9993> ack, ok, lot here, looking for it
<xt> this year
<stdin> !jaunty | Zengol
<ubottu> Zengol: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Zengol> That's good to know i only have to wait another month.
<BluesKaj> splittsville!
<ibrar> Any body knows link aggregation
<bderagon9993> ok sorry found it
<bderagon9993> section device identifier standard vga
<bderagon9993> vendorname unknown, boardname unknown
<bderagon9993> driver vga
<bderagon9993> then under that it says option no_accel, an option no_dri
<bderagon9993> thing took forever to scroll :)
<BluesKaj> bderagon9993, lspci | grep VGA , to find which graphics card you have
<Guest8978> hello people
<bderagon9993> vga compatible controller
<bderagon9993> ati technologies inc unknown device 94c1
<anipy> hi there. on 8.04, i use kmail/kontact with bogosity. for some hours ago now, many emails are flagged with X-Bogosity: Spam, tests=bogofilter, spamicity=0.999995, version=1.1.5, or similarily high "spamicity" value - but they are all mails i want.  even the real spam is not getting such high scores. any idea?
<Guest8978> i have kubuntu os and i want  to chat with kopete
<Guest8978> when i typed the greek characters...
<xt> a leperchaun appeared?
<sqmantc4> ho disabilitato dei servizi su xubuntu come faccio a ripristinarli?
<sqmantc4> nello specifivo il servizio di avvio grafico
<sqmantc4> specifico
<xt> sqmantc4: this is an english channel.
<Guest8978> unegorized charactes are shown
<Guest8978> why is this happening?
<bderagon9993> still here, that was my other nick from when kubuntu crashed
<demon> i cant install a shell
<demon> sudo sh doesnt work
<Pici> demon: Use sudo -i if you need an interactive 'root' shell.
<Guest8978> any solution for me?
<jeronymo> any solution for me?
<demon> thanks pici
<jeronymo> i typed in kopete but the message that i send has unrecognized characters
<MarkieMark1> !it | sgmantc4
<ubottu> sgmantc4: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MarkieMark1> !it | sqmantc4
<ubottu> sqmantc4: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jeronymo> why is this happening?
 * MarkieMark1 must get his eyesight checked :) 
<volo> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tomsdale> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<volo> bye
<MarkieMark1> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<ico> hello
<ico> ko staa
<demon> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<demon> !DiskMounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<demon> ah
<demon> hmm how can i install E
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Perhaps my question is more appropriate here than on #ubuntu: how do I change the aspect of kde applications in ubuntu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't like the new solid-metal look in kile
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the ideal thing would be to have the gtk theme there, I tried with qtconfig-qt4 to set gtk+ style but it does not change in kile
<genii> demon: What is the name of the app you want to install? "E" doesn't sound right
<demon> enlightenment
<demon> :)
<demon> sorry
<genii> demon: You can install it through Add/Remove. To select it as your desktop, choose it as session type during next login
<demon> hmm
<demon> add/remove? its that simple
<demon> no results
<genii> !info enlightenment
<ubottu> Package enlightenment does not exist in intrepid
<genii> Hmm, weird. Must have been removed
<demon> i am 8.04
<genii> demon: Enable universe repositories
<genii> !info enlightenment hardy
<ubottu> enlightenment (source: enlightenment): The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-5 (hardy), package size 398 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<demon> i have that
<demon> but its one 400kb
<demon> it cant be that
<demon> :D
<chronos_> I'm having problems with my intrepid installation. I just enabled my NVIDIA driver, and when I did, I lost my minimize, close, and title bar on all my windows.
<genii> demon: Yes, it's that. It pulls in a bunch of other packages, so 400k is deceptive
<demon> genii: but its 1000 kb installed size
<demon> lemme log off and see :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody knows how to change kde4 themes?
<genii> demon: It's only a window manager
<BluesKaj> chronos_ , ctrl+alt+backspace to relogin
<BluesKaj> Le-Chuck_ITA , system settings
<Le-Chuck_ITA> wft is this Systemsettings that all web pages talk about? command-not-found doesn't find it actually :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: simultaneous answer and question :)=
<BluesKaj> it's in the kmenu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: I am using gnome, which package contains Systemsettings?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> In kde3 I used to install kcontrol for the purpose
<BluesKaj> then goto #ubuntu , this is KDE country , not gnome :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: please don't be racist :) This is a kde question
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am a long term gnome user and indeed wouldn't know the answer
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: save your hate for windows!
<BluesKaj> but you're asking about kde apps that don't exist on your setup
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: that's clear to me!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> let's go another way
<genii> Le-Chuck_ITA: kcmshell --list might give you some useful modules
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is Systemsettings an executable or just a menu entry?
<demon> hmm genii it was just a desktop
<demon> :(
<demon> nothing like in the screen shots
<Le-Chuck_ITA> genii:  no modules!
<genii> demon: Screenshots usually show a hightly customised desktop
<SubCoolEnt> Hey- whats the link to the sources?
<demon> genii: whatw as the command to mount a cd
<demon> iso
<FireyFly> My xserver seems to have crashed :/
<genii> demon: usually something like:  sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sudo apt-get install systemsettings
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's clear now
<FireyFly> Accoring to /var/log/Xorg.0.log the X server has recieved signal 11; any ideas? :/
<genii> Le-Chuck_ITA: the package kde-guidance provides whatever modules that kcmshell can know about
<SubCoolEnt> i have to update my sources- its been a while
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok I now have systemsettings and it's empty
<Le-Chuck_ITA> genii: thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> genii: no such package in jaunty
<Le-Chuck_ITA> was it renamed'
<genii> Le-Chuck_ITA: Possibly. Unfortunately I'm still on 3.5.10 Hardy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> genii: ok thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> didn't expect so many news
<genii> Gah. Kubrick looks like it's freaking out again
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will try ubuntu+1 ... BluesKaj you sure you don't know anything more about this?
<genii> Le-Chuck_ITA: #ubuntu+1 is also #kubuntu+1 so hopefully some kde devs may be there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks genii
<SubCoolEnt> wow- there is alot of traffic..
<SubCoolEnt> Im sory- can someone PM me the site to update my sources? i have Googled Easy RPM- Ubutnu i cant find it.
<BluesKaj> !RPM | SubCoolEnt
<ubottu> SubCoolEnt: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<SubCoolEnt> ubottu: ops - i ment the one for ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Le-Chuck_ITA> In the end I solved the problem which is... a missing dependency in systemsettings, fixed in jaunty+1
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/289368
<Le-Chuck_ITA> just for the record
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye and thanks all
<ibrar> Can anybody tell me what is the status of equalize parameter in "iproute2" in latest kernel shiped with kbuntu 8.10
<SubCoolEnt> Thanks!
<mercutio22> Hello, I am using ubuntu and I have problems using accents in KDE apps like kile, is it fixable?
<mapzzz> guys.. when is kubuntu jaunty due ?
<genii> mapzzz: Ask them in #ubuntu+1
<BeholdMyGlory> mapzzz: according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Releases 2009-04-23
<cinex> anyone know a good place to get splashy themes?
<mapzzz> BeholdMyGlory: ok.. thanks
<demon> if i update to the newest KDE 4.2 or what ever
<demon> i will still have the kernel of 8.04
<genii> demon: Yes
<JuJuBee> Anybody here use squid?  good with acl's?
<genii> JuJuBee: When I set up dansguardian (which uses it) I used this as reference to set up the acls: http://wiki.vpslink.com/HOWTO:_Squid_Proxy_Server
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: squid is nice
<genii> ScorpKing: Especially in transparent :)
<ScorpKing> :)
<ibrar> Can I recompile kerenel in kbuntu, I want to change one option in kernel?
<ScorpKing> anyone here know why lts.conf would be ignored on a ltsp server? it's the source of this big headache i have today :(
<ibrar> and let are existing option intect
<ibrar> sed /are/all
<JuJuBee> I have squid setup aalready, trying to create some granular acl's and it is not working.  Would you mind taking a look?
<ScorpKing> !kernel | ibrar
<ubottu> ibrar: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<JuJuBee> http://pastebin.com/m466be259
<ibrar> sorry
 * ScorpKing takes a look..
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: I am trying to let students on specific computers at specific times get to specific sites.
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<ibrar> ubottu, I want to enable eqaulize option for iproute2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: mainly lines 16-25 and 44-47
<ibrar> ubottu: iproute2 man page asked to recompile kernel to use this option
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JuJuBee> ibrar: ubottu is a program not a person.
<ibrar> ooops
<ibrar> ok
<JuJuBee> ;)
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: heh.. i'll have to read up. i'd take a different angle though. block everything and only allow sites stored in a textfile
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: does line 53 negate lines 45-47?
<SubCoolEnt> ubottu repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<SubCoolEnt> Does anyone update their respositories? - How often
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: i'm not an expert at squid. just having a look at the notes i made
<Dragnslcr> SubCoolEnt- not unless there's something specific to upgrade
<marcel> hi
<marcel> i have redrawing issues in kde 4.2, there are sometimes white lines left that should be redrawed, is this a common issue?
<Dragnslcr> SubCoolEnt- new not-quite-stable versions of KDE are usually in a separate repository for a while
<marcel> hello?
<SubCoolEnt> Dragnslcr: im trying to find the website that lists all of the respos, and conts
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: to allow and block sites i have "acl blocked url_regex -i "/etc/squid/blocked"" & acl allowed url_regex -i "/etc/squid/allowed""
<genii> SubCoolEnt: The updating part of the repositories is usually done on the other end, where they are putting newer versions of the apps into the sources which are listed in your repositories on the local machine. So you only need to add a repo if it's from someplace foreign for a specific app or so. For instance wine needs their repos for latest versions, and medibuntu repositories have all the codec stuff. Etc, etc
<Dragnslcr> SubCoolEnt- what exactly are you looking for? Just the addresses of the base repositories?
 * genii is glad CNR died
<demon> ok now i hace kde 4 how can i get
<demon> the newest version :)
<marcel> demon, do you have kubuntu?
<demon> yes
<demon> 8.04
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: also "http_access allow ournets !blocked" but nothing that negates it like yours
<demon> genii: how can i upgrade my kde
<SubCoolEnt> genii: right- im trying to find firefox- im installing kubuntu ...
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: from what i can gather line 57 must out
<Laeborg> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: there is #squid :D
<demon> how can i upgrade my KDE
<SubCoolEnt> ubutto firefox repositories
<genii> demon: I'm still on 3.5.10 so not an authority on 4.2 upgrades
<SubCoolEnt> ubottu firefox repositories
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<demon> genii: do ya know the command :D
<matthew> as a fellow newbie the best way is to go to adept > sources > software sources
<genii> demon: As far as I understand you need to add a repo to your sources.list , likely the ppa one
<matthew> > updates > tick unsuported updates
<genii> SubCoolEnt: Firefox can be installed from regular repositories. Just use add/remove programs and search for it. Or on command line: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<matthew> after i did that the packages updated through adept IIRC
<demon> genii: hmm that looks like a lot of work
<genii> demon: Nothing worth doing is usually easy
<matthew> as far as i know, by linux standards, its a breeze
<demon> lol
<matthew> make sure u have this under your sources: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<usergr> how can i configure dolphin so I can open folders with double-click?
<usergr> i would appreciate any help\
<SubCoolEnt> matthew: thanks- i havent kept up with the updates...
<usergr>     iuse kde 4.2
<SubCoolEnt> its been a while.
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: do you manage?
<usergr> are you talking to me ScorpKing?
<ScorpKing> usergr: only if you are JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: Thanks.  have not managed yet.  Im teaching a class...
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: why icp_access need to be commented?
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: oh ok. join the #squid channel. all the experts are there.
<demon> ok can any body tell me how to set my kde 3.5 as default
<JuJuBee> I tried there, no takers.
<usergr> can anyone help me?
<matthew> demon: 4.2 no good then
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: i don't understand your question
<JuJuBee> Shouldnt line 47 block students from getting to a site I don't want
<matthew> usergr: i have no idea, if its not under configure dolphin then i would try google.
<matthew> usergr: transfering from windows it still startles me, but i get used to it.
<tyson> !hotkeys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: that will deny Student_Net http access. "http deny all" could also do that
<usergr> matthew : Ihave already done it once but I do not remember how i did it
<matthew> usergr: ive found how
<Evilcow187> anybody around that can help me set up the wireless on my laptop?
<matthew> usergr: system settings > keyboard and mouse > mouse > midway down.
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: or will line 53 re-allow them?  Does it continue checking the other ACL's ?
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: Right, I want to only block the 192.168.6.1 - 192.168.6.14 addresses...
<usergr> Thank you very much matthew ! have a nice evening
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: yes and it continue checking until the end of the file
<demon> uf good old 3.5.5
<demon> :)
<Laeborg> Can I setup RAID-0 in LVM on kubuntu ?
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: so I am correct in thinking that line 53  will undo what lines 45-47 does.
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: as far as i can see yes
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: Thanks.  I am used to router acl's w here first match wins...
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: looks like you are right. it stops after the first match
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: this is what you are doing now - http://www.usenet-forums.com/squid-users/247506-restrict-access-time-acl-configuration.html
 * ScorpKing loves google..
<Evilcow187> Or a better question is why can't I get wlan0 to be enabled
<ScorpKing> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JuJuBee> ScorpKing: Thanks.  But is seems that if it did stop after first match, then if it was not an allowed  site then line 47 should block access.
<ScorpKing> JuJuBee: hope you get it sorted
<JuJuBee> Thanks.  I will I'm sure.... eventually.
<BOZG> Anyone know where the settings for Firestarter are kept?
<demon> where can i choose for compiz and not kde effects
<genii> demon: ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<genii> You may need to install it
<BOZG> demon:  You will still need to swap Window manager.
<ubuntul> hj
<BOZG> demon: System Settings->Default Applications->Window Manager
<ubuntul> does anyone use skype?
<demon> me me me
<demon> BOZG: aaaaaaaaaaaaa 3.5.10
<ubuntul> hi demon
<demon> hi ubuntul
<ubuntul> call me "mr-ubuntu"
<genii> demon: then: alt-f2           compiz --replace
<demon> O.O
<demon> genii: yes only for this sesson
<genii> demon: If you have session saving on it will also load up compiz next time
<demon> how can i be sure that i have session saving
<demon> :P
<genii> demon System Settings..Advanced.. Sessions Manager
<genii> make sure in On Login section has "Restore previous session" selected
<demon> yeap done
<demon> :D
<demon> merci
<demon> btw
<demon> 3.5.10 ruzl
<demon> :D
<demon> who wants 4.2.1
<demon> or smt like that
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<demon> genii:  so i can restart now
<demon> and change to start with and empty session
<genii> demon: You can probably restart if you've set stuff up how you want it now, if you want to test that it comes back the same way
<demon> genii: i dotn like ti
<demon> cuz when i shut down my pc
<demon> and then turn on
<demon> all the programs that were running the last time will start again
<demon> and its smt like 10 programs
<demon> in the same time and makes my pc boot slower
<genii> demon: Well, thats the idea of having it save your session
<demon> lol
<genii> (so all the apps re-open to where you were working in them previously)
<demon> don remember
<demon> :D
<demon> only the browsers i think
<genii> demon: If you want compiz to load up but for kde not to save all your other program open settings, make it autorun then instead.
<genii> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<genii> demon: The ~/.kde/Autostart   way the bot describes above
<demon> genii: nope compiz --replace
<demon> doesnt work for me too
<demon> damn i was so sure that it will be good but still i have some gleaches
<demon> and smt like that maybe i need a better emerald
<demon> and it will fix it
<genii> emerald is only a decorator for compiz
<demon> emerald theme
<genii> !info emerald hardy
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<ubuntul> call me ewa "mr-ubuntu" (skype)
<ubuntul> compiz is are future.
<ubuntul> kde sorted governor.
<demon> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Alucard> someone can help me with a problem with my soundcard?
<Alucard> anyone?
<Alucard> necesito ayuda con mi tarjeta de sonido (i need help with my soundcard)
<Alucard> alguien me puede ayudar? (someone can help me?)
<fosco__> Alucard, en este canal se habla inglés
<Alucard> ok, no problem
<fosco__> :)
<fosco__> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Alucard> just i need help with my soundcard... i dunno how to fix it :S
<Alucard> oh, my problem is, i have a ICE 1724 soundcard, 5.1 channels
<Alucard> but when i started my system, sometimes just i can hear sound in left , later, i restarted many times and its fix the problem
<Alucard> it is normal? :S
<Alucard> in window$ i never have that problem :S ... and i dont want to back to windows
<ubuntu__> alguien habla español¿?
<jarod_> i am doing this so konversation will stop coming up
<PaperTiger> Quick question, if I restart during the format part of the install process, does that ruin the hard drive
<volodymyr> assume it does
<PaperTiger> You think so?
<Tm_T> PaperTiger: means you have to format it again
<lepricon> Tm_T:I agree
<PaperTiger> Okay. Well, I tried that using the guided, use whole disk and it started where it finished
<PaperTiger> But didn't move... :S
<lepricon> strange
<lepricon> maybe you
<Tm_T> no I didn't
<PaperTiger> hmm
<PaperTiger> I'll try manual and see what it does then, and delete all partitions made
<lepricon> maybe you've selected deep format this time?
<PaperTiger> Cheers guys
<PaperTiger> No... Just selected guided.
<PaperTiger> I gotta go for food, I'll be back in a bit
<dwidmann> grrrrrrrrr, this is getting frustrating ... I think that's the 12th time I've crashed KMail in the last five minutes
<lepricon> KDE4 ?
<dwidmann> but of course
<lepricon> I used to revert to 3.5.8 because of KMail
<Evilcow187> !fwcutter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter
<dwidmann> maybe I'll have more like with KDE 4.2.1
<Evilcow187> Anybody with a bcm43xx wireless nic?
<lepricon> hope so :)
<dwidmann> s/like/luck
<kalidar> hey guys
<kalidar> i dunno what i would do without this irc room geez
<kalidar> sould someone pls help me with a small problem?
<cinex> kalidar: ?
<kalidar> i uninstalled wine and reinstaled it cuz i realized i pretymuch have to have it lol
<kalidar> and im trying to run a keygen.exe
<Tm_T> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Pici> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kalidar> prety simple file but alll i get is a wine in my taskbar and nothing happens
<kalidar> lol oops im sorry
<kalidar> im trying to run a exe and wine dosent work
<kalidar> any ideas?
<stdin> try asking in #winehq
<kalidar> thx
<cinex> mt computer is randomly restarting: how do you check if it is the power supply?
<CzarAlex> I have dual monitors. When I boot the latest stable kubuntu LiveCD, everything appears okay until the desktop loads. On both screens I have a black background, no icons of any sort and all I can do is move the mouse around. This is mirrored on both monitors. If i unplug one monitor from the video card (keeping power off isnt  enough) and restart, everything is great on the remaining monitor. Suggestions?
<cinex> CzarAlex: nvidia ?
<CzarAlex> yews
<CzarAlex> Yes too
<victim> cinex: I don't know how to help you, but there various logs to check to see of it is an OS fault first
<cinex> erm. do u want the moniters to be next to each other?
<cinex> victim: the logs dont even see it go down
<victim> cinex: does the pc just switch off?
<cinex> restarts victim
<cinex> no sign of it overheating either
<CzarAlex> cinex, ideally, yes. but for now, i`ll settle with just getting it to load without having to unplug a monitor from the video card.
<cinex> CzarAlex: have you messed with the settings in the Nvidia X Server settings?
<victim> cinex: is the power lead firmly attached ;)
<cinex> nvidia-settings
<cinex> lol victim yes
<CzarAlex> cinex, can I do that with the liveCD? I haven't installed yet and don't want to if this is going to give me grief.
<cinex> livecd?
<cinex> did u install the nvidia drivers?
<CzarAlex> I haven't installed the OS yet. Im trying it out on the LiveCD and its giving me grief.
<cinex> yeah but CzarAlex you can't utilize the nvidia graphics card without installing it.
<cinex> hold on
<cinex> kmenu > system > hardware drivers
<cinex> open that and see if there is a nvidia driver to 'activate'
<CzarAlex> I`ll check that out. Thanks/
<genii> CzarAlex: You can install things onto the livecd version to see if they work before you install the entire OS
<cinex> then you can set up the duel display with the nvidia-settings command
<CzarAlex> genii, Gotcha. Thanks.
<cinex> my monitor cuts the bottom of the screen of with kubuntu :/ (and probably everything else)
<cinex> the monitor is plugged into my laptop
<cinex> its naff
<Jason_CO> if an item in cron produces an error when it runs -- where would i find that error message?
<PaperTiger> What is the swap area for?
<ubuntu__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<stdin> Jason_CO: probably /var/log/syslog
<Jason_CO> stdin: thank you
<stdin> PaperTiger: do you know what a "page file" (windows term) is?
<PaperTiger> Not really, stdin
<stdin> PaperTiger: well it's similar to that, it's basically an area of the hard drive that can be used as extra memory in case you run out of RAM
<PaperTiger> Ah, okay
<PaperTiger> Thanks, stdin
<stdin> no problem :)
<PaperTiger> lepricon, still there?
<PaperTiger> stdin, don't suppose you'd happen to know why my format for install stalled at % do you?
<PaperTiger> I tried to install it before, but realised I forgot to turn RAID off, so I had to restart in the middle of it
<PaperTiger> Now, it won't go past % for the format part of the install process.
<PaperTiger> Btw, all the %'s are 5
<PaperTiger> And it won't go past 5% now
<stdin> have a look if there's anything in the system log (/var/log/syslog)
<PaperTiger> Running on LiveCD. Will that still work?
<stdin> yeah, it should still work
<PaperTiger> No syslog file
<PaperTiger> Wait, never mind
<PaperTiger> I see it
<PaperTiger> What am I looking for? :S
<stdin> something that looks line an error
<PaperTiger> Oh, it just jumped to 15%
<PaperTiger> It's going up now
<PaperTiger> Could it be because of the large capacity of it...? 750 GB XD
<stdin> 750? yeah, that'll take a while ;)
<PaperTiger> Thought it might be that, but wasn't sure, because of what happened before.
<PaperTiger> Thanks for the help :)
<PaperTiger> I love these channels, #kubuntu and #ubuntu
<PaperTiger> Always someone willing to help
<stdin> sure :)
<PaperTiger> You running a dual boot system? Or just Linux?
<stdin> dual boot, but only Linux
<stdin> ie: more than one distro
<stdin> but mostly Kubuntu
<PaperTiger> Fair enough. =]
<PaperTiger> I'm going for a full Linux install.
<PaperTiger> Kubuntu as KDE 4.1 is nice and shiny :)
<bipolar> PaperTiger: 4.2 is much better :)
<PaperTiger> The install disk I have is 4.1, but I can upgrade to 4.2 once installed, I'm guessing.
<stdin> yeah, the instructions are in the topic
<stdin> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<PaperTiger> :) I'l remember to search that after. I just want to get back online. Been off for about 5 days now...
<PaperTiger> hmm... Numpad off = numpad keys work, numpad on = numpad keys don't work... :S
<PaperTiger> Right, while I'm waiting for the format, I should be doing Economics, Business and Law work...
<PaperTiger> One last question. Why do you run Linux instead of Windows?
<wasutton3> does anyone know how to pass commands to linux from irkick
<stdin> PaperTiger: because I think Linux is better quality, both in the core OS and applications
<mapzzzz> PaperTiger: so that my wife doesnt have to worry about pests like the Conficker worm
<PaperTiger> stdin: Fair enough. I decided to try it and stuck with it because I liked the reliability and speed of the OS. After about 3 days of unsucessful attempts at getting Windows to recognize a RAID array, which Linux didn't do either in all fairness, but still, I thought I'd go for a full Linux OS
<PaperTiger> Full Linux system
<PaperTiger> mapzzzz: Also another good thing, no viruses!
<|PaperTiger|> INSTALLED!
<|PaperTiger|> WHOOP!
<kalidar> hey guys im currentley downloading enemy terratory for linux
<kalidar> and its a .run file
<kalidar> will that auto install or is their something i need to do to make it work
<kalidar> or should i just cancel download rite now
<slow-motion> hi
<joko> hello
<Dragnslcr> kalidar- not sure if you can run it from Dolphin. You might need to open up Konsole and run it from there
<mjrclark> it sounds like a normal script/program that needs to be run, ie made executable (right click, permissions or in konsole chmod +x enemy_territory.run) and run (click, or in konsole change to directory then ./enemy_terriroty.run)
<p-f> My wifi led keeps flashing whenever there is traffic on my internet interface. Needless to say, this is bloody annoying. Fortunately, doing echo "none" > /sys/class/leds/*/trigger fixes it. The problem is this does not persist through hibernation/suspendtoram/reboots. How can I make it so?
<p-f> using /etc/rc.local doesn't seem to work
<p-f> Also, is there a way to get a history of installed/upgraded packages? I have _not_ been using synaptic, so its history is empty.
<mjrclark> not sure if it is what you want, dpkg --list gives all installed packages, versions and some info.
<p-f> mjrclark: unfortunately, this only gives the currently installed version
<p-f> basically I want an undo button for an update that went awry
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way to have the window icons in the task bar on the relevant desktop and not on all desktops?
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way to have the window icons in the task bar on the relevant desktop and not on all desktops?
<mjrclark> p-f: there is a log at /var/log/apt/term.log (root owner) so you could open and search/grep that but I do not know its extent
<Dragnslcr> |PaperTiger|- what version of KDE?
<p-f> mjrclark: hm, I guess that will do, thanks!
<vital> How do I change pulseaudio output-device to my usb-headset instead of my standard output?
<kalidar> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<kalidar> http://imagebin.org/43176 can someone help me with that problem <------------------
<kalidar> please please!
<kalidar> anyone got any ideas ?
<phoenixz> Is the beta for kubuntu 9.04 already available?
<phoenixz> Orrrr... is there a repo available for Kubuntu 9.04 alpha maybe?
<phoenixz> kalidar: looks like a wine problem...
<phoenixz> kalidar: I'd try the #wine channel for better results
<mjrclark> pheonixz: apparently the daily image is likely to be the beta http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ , the repo is fine
<gorgonzola> hello fellas! i have a probably sdilly question: i want to upgrade to jaunty, but i have added a few extra repos from kubuntu.org to get newer goodies... should i do something before upgrading, or will the upgrader take care of it all by removing/updating the sources.list entries?
<Zengol> Could someone tell me the command line for the complete JACK audio setup?
<|PaperTiger|> Dragnslcr: 4.1
<|PaperTiger|> Dragnslcr: went AFK, sorry
<Dragnslcr> |PaperTiger|- you can try right-clicking the taskbar and go to the settings. There might be an option there for only showing items for the current desktop
<Dragnslcr> I'm on 4.2 here, so I'm not sure exactly where it'll be for 4.1
<|PaperTiger|> Dragnslcr, okay. Thanks
<|PaperTiger|> Dragnslcr, how do you upgrade to 4.2?
<|PaperTiger|> And is there a major difference?
<mjrclark> 4.1 is in 8.10 kubuntu, 4.2 9.04 (jaunty), beta available tommorow, whilst the large some differences may be down to the kubuntu changes, it is definately a lot more useable.
<Dragnslcr> |PaperTiger|- http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<|PaperTiger|> Dragnslcr, thanks
<mefisto__> just upgraded to new kernel in hardy, and I have no sound. anyone else with this problem?
<|PaperTiger|> That's gonna be fun to try do...
<ActionParsnip3> mefisto__: you will need to compile the driver or install the driver for the new kernel
<tekdahoro> Is chat dead?
<slow-motion> n8
<tekdahoro> I have a few questions if someone would like to help.
<tekdahoro> Yes, no?
<phoenixz> Anybody here who might know where I could find repos to upgrade kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04?
<phoenixz> 9.04 alpha, ofcourse.. and yes, I know what I am doing
<phoenixz> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kalidar> guys i need help how do i perminantly set                   metacity --replace??
<kalidar> because i sick of typeing that everytime i load system and have to replace all my widgets and stuff after
<Laeborg> Do i need to mount things in kubuntu or does it auto mount?
<phoenixz> kalidar: what do you mean with permanently?
<kalidar> wel everytime i relog i have to reype metacity --replace inorder to play games
<kalidar> and that messes up my widgets
<kalidar> and then i gota unlock and put my widgets back
<kalidar> every time
<phoenixz> kalidar: ah, so it loads by default..  but metacity is gnome, isnt it?
<kalidar> i dont think metacity is for kde do you know of a window manager for kde that will set perminantly
<kalidar> yeah it is
<kalidar> gnome what is the version for kde
<kalidar> that would explain why its not default lol
<kalidar> i also have compiz
<kalidar> but i should probs apt-get remove metacity
<kalidar> ill try apt-cache search windowmanager kde then?
<donald7> hello?
<donald7> i need help
<kalidar> i need help too i need to know what the windowmanger equiv to metacity is for kde
<kalidar> so i can aptget it
<donald7> im trying to instal kubuntu on my macbook but i dont now how
<kalidar> thats cuz mac blowz lol
<kalidar> naw jk just put the disk in the drive
<donald7> i did
<kalidar> and change your bios settings if mac has bios
<kalidar> change them to load cd first and not hdr
<donald7> i did that
<kalidar> hmm dunno what to tell ya what cd you have
<kalidar> is it a live dc
<kalidar> cd
<kalidar> or a install disk
<donald7> i downloaded it and then i burnt it
<kalidar> what os did you download
<donald7> but i decided to request one that will be here in about 4 weeks but i cant wait that long
<donald7> kubuntu 8.10
<kalidar> aww allright well
<kalidar> im not sure i hate mac
<idespinner> what happened after you put the cd in? did it boot ?
<kalidar> if you had a pc :)
<donald7> is there anyone on here that can help me that isnt biased?
<kalidar> anyone know the equivilent to metacity windowmanger for kde?
<kalidar> lol if its set to load from cd first it should work unless the cd you burnned wasent closesessioned
<kike> y
<idespinner> donald, what happened after you put the cd in? did it boot ?
<kalidar> did you finish burning it properly and was it a iso or a bin.que
<donald7> well i used the instructions on the website and it said aobut using rEFIt which i used but it just doesnt read teh disk
<donald7> it was iso
<kalidar> did it boot from the cd like ide asked?
<kalidar> does anyone know what the equivelent version of metacity windowmanger is for kde?
<donald7> i dont think so
<kalidar> without it i cant play fullscreen game
<kalidar> and metacity is for gnome
<idespinner> i always thought KDE was a window manager....
<kalidar> yeah but i cant fullscren play without metacity
<kalidar> and metacity is gnome
<kalidar> and i cant make it my defualt manager
<kalidar> airgo i gota metacity --replace everytime i login
<mefisto__> can't play fullscreen games in kde? why not?
<kalidar> not sure
<kalidar> works when i use metacity --replace tho
<kalidar> i just hate doing it all the time theirs gota be a equiv for kde
<mefisto__> kalidar: you could put it in autostart I suppose, though you shouldn't need to
<kalidar> how i do that mefisto
<mefisto__> kalidar: systemsettings > advanced tab > autostart
<kalidar> ich that sucks cuz when i replace metacity i allways haveto refix my widget placmeent etc :(
<kalidar> so basicaly i wont have to type when i log in but im still gona havet o rearange my desktop eh :(
<kalidar> i dont think thats the solution im looking for :(
<kalidar> u sure their isent any other window managers for kde aside from the one its on
<mefisto__> kalidar: what's the game that won't go fullscreen?
<kalidar> all games work but fullscreen games just show messed up colors
<kalidar> aramegetron and snowballs for example
<kalidar> thnk you can help mefisto?
<kalidar> theirs gota be a way to fix this :(
<mefisto__> kalidar: just installed snowballz and it starts up in fullscreen. everything looks fine here
<mefisto__> kalidar: what video card?
<kalidar> not sure
<kalidar> how i find out without doing much lol
<mefisto__> lshw -C display
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> kalidar: kwin?
<kalidar> shold run as super user
<kalidar> i have this tho
<kalidar> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kalidar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138587/
<kalidar> does that help budz?
<idespinner> kalidar, does that command show what driver KDE is activley using?
<idespinner> err driver X11 is using...
<idespinner> or just hardware
<kalidar> not sure
<kalidar> i just did what i was told to lol
<idespinner> err sorry, do u know mefisto__?
<mefisto__> it's intel 943/940GML
<mefisto__> no it doesn't list the driver
<kalidar> aww
<kalidar> what information do you need master instruct me and i shall do :)
<kalidar> tell me how to get it and ill snapshot it
<idespinner> how would one go about finding the activer driver X11/KDE is using?
<mefisto__> kalidar: does fullscreen video work ok?
<kalidar> yes
<kalidar> fullscreen video works
<kalidar> just fullscreen games wont work and metacity --replace works
<kalidar> to fix it
<mefisto__> kalidar: maybe a workaround would be to create a script for each game that starts metacity, then starts the game, then switches back to kwin when you exit
<kalidar> nooooooooooo!! everytime i metacity --replace it skrews up all my widgets lol
<kalidar> and i have alot of widgets
<kalidar> if everytime i load a game it breaks my desktop ima get mad lol
<mefisto__> kalidar: and what if you switch back to kwin? do widgets go back to normal?
<kalidar> u sure theirs no other way ??
<kalidar> i havent tryed! how do i do that
<kalidar> kwin --replace?
<mefisto__> kalidar: exactly
<kalidar> hold on
<kalidar> hmm weird
<kalidar> nothing happend my shell froze
<kalidar> and is now not doing anything just said disabling the gtk-qt theme engine for "metacity"
<kalidar> ok ill try just adding it into my startup
<kalidar> how do i do that again mefisto
<mefisto__> add metacity --replace to systemsettings > advanced tab > autostart (that will do it after login)
<kalidar> thanks buds apreciated :)
<mefisto__> kalidar: just googled and found there is a bug with your intel video driver. try disabling desktop effects and then try a game
<idespinner> mefisto__: Link?
<idespinner> I have the intel GMA video card
<mefisto__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/282010
<kalidar> ok i have metacity --replace as a pre-kdestartup
<kalidar> is that ok?
<kalidar> and its a script
<kalidar> sound good to you?
<kalidar> testable?
<mefisto__> kalidar: don't know if that will work pre-login. I think when you login it will just start kwin
<mefisto__> kalidar: but give it a try
<mefisto__> kalidar: are you using kwin now?
<kalidar> ok thanks buds im gona log in and log out rite now
<kalidar> no im using metacity
<mefisto__> kalidar: you should also try a game with desktop effects off
<kalidar> no never lol
<kalidar> must have full effects
<kalidar> or i cant play the games are like atari graphics anyway
<kalidar> they need all they eye candy they can get lol
<kalidar> now that i got this problem solved now beguins the great epic of getting WindSlayer to work with wine!
<mefisto__> kalidar: desktop effects aren't going to do anything in a fullscreen game though. right?
<kalidar> that should only take me a fiew days of constant winehq enquireys
<kalidar> yeah but i like my desktop effects :(
<mefisto__> kalidar: you could just disable it before starting a game
<kalidar> wana see a screenshot?
<kalidar> yeah thats true
<kalidar> but i like to be able to let other people use the computer and not have to do anything technal to play games yaknow?
<kalidar> whats the command just outa curiocity
<kalidar> ill give it a testrun
<kalidar> anywah thanks buds
<kalidar> l8tr
<mefisto__> kalidar: to disable desktop effects?
<mefisto__> idespinner: you have any trouble with fullscreen games?
<idespinner> not sure, havent tried any yet. I can test of course
<idespinner> im running the latest kubuntu beta and am not even sure the proper GMA drivers are loaded
<mefisto__> idespinner: you mean jaunty?
<idespinner> yea, 8.04
<mefisto__> 9.04 ?
<idespinner> sorry
<idespinner> yes, 9.04
<mefisto__> ok
<idespinner> my xorg.conf only lists generics
<idespinner> could be that I just dont understand xorg.conf fully
<mefisto__> xorg.conf isn't what it used to be. X normally autoconfigures now, so xorg.conf is useful for overriding that autoconfiguration
<idespinner> where do I look to see what driver xorg is *really* using?
<mefisto__> idespinner: not sure, trying to figure that out. anyone else know?
<idespinner> ive been looking aswell for a bit...
<mefisto__> idespinner: if I do lshw -C display it shows my driver, but I have ati graphics
<kalidar> ls
<kalidar> hey script dosent work :(
<kalidar> help?
<idespinner> I think lshw only does hardware devices from the man page, but I could be wrong
<kalidar> tryed to autostart script for metacity --replace
<idespinner> lsmod shows the right driver... but once again, im not certain xorg is really using that module...
<kalidar> but it dosent work
<kalidar> could someone tell me how im suposed to do it
<mefisto__> kalidar: try adding it as a program so it starts after login, or switch that script to start after login
<mefisto__> idespinner: if it's shown in lsmod, I'm pretty sure it means that module is loaded
<mefisto__> kalidar: so you have kwin running now?
<mefisto__> kalidar: instead of a script, try adding metacity --replace as a program in autostart, or change what you have now to "startup" instead of "pre-KDE startup"
#kubuntu 2009-03-27
<inanimate> Is digiKam available for Kubuntu yet?
<williwer> yes
<inanimate> (A version that doesn't uninstall libplasma-addons, ideally.)
<inanimate> I haven't been able to find it... The last I saw was an old post talking about digikam-kde4, but that's long gone. Is there a digiKam 0.10.0 package that doesn't uninstall Plasma widgets?
<inanimate> And is there even a 0.94 that doesn't uninstall Plasma widgets?
<idespinner> well, im stumped... anyone know where exactly my Xorg configuration is located? /etc/X11/xorg.conf only has 5 lines of generics
<idespinner> kubuntu 9.04 btw
<berniv6> idespinner: that is your xorg configuration ... never xorgs autodetect almost everything
<idespinner> what about in the event I suspect it has misconfigured/autodetected wrong?
<berniv6> then you can of course configure the appropriate device manually in this configuration file
<berniv6> not sure whether you can generate a full xorg.conf from the autodetected settings to alter though
<idespinner> or atleast see what it is autodetecting...
<gimox> kubuntu beta released :)
<gimox> 9.04
<idespinner> a new 9.04?
<idespinner> or same one...
<gimox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/9.04/
<gimox> it has been released one hour ago, i think it's new :)
<berniv6> 9.04 isn't released/supported yet, it's still in development
<gimox> i use 9.04 since alpha 3
<idespinner> i know i downloaded this 9.04 monday...
<gimox> and i think it's fully stable since alpha 5
<berniv6> I have ugly performance regressions with the opensource ati driver
<gimox> official release have almost nothing new from beta
<gimox> just documentations
<berniv6> works fine in the beginning but gets slower and slower with a few hours of work
<gimox> heh, i haven't noticed it... anyway if that's true
<gimox> surely it won't be fixed now
<gimox> every software upgrade has been freezed
<berniv6> now I'm on gnome (which hasn't happened to me since 6.something), which seems to work fine, so it's some sort of KDE issue
<gimox> dunno... surely gnome is lighter than kde
<gimox> try again on first april
<berniv6> it's fast in the beginning, but gets slower
<gimox> on that day will be released kde 4.2.2
<berniv6> just by doing massive work in konsole
<berniv6> I suspect it's a weird *-leak somewhere, but memory consumption looks okay and restarting konsole doesn't help
<gimox> don't know what to say... i usually keep this PC with kubuntu jaunty on working for days
<m_tadeu> which kde version will be released on 9.04?
<berniv6> gimox: do you use Composite?
<gimox> 4.2.2
<gimox> no i've disabled kwin
<gimox> oh sry!
<gimox> i'm a bit tired...
<gimox> no i don't use it
<berniv6> okay, me neither
<gimox> maybe kde 4.2.2  will solve that problem
<Riddell> ** 9.04 beta ready for testing http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta
<dtm_> hi everyone.
<Ev0luti0n_> hey
<dtm_> i was wondering if any of you knew which cd writer is the best vut ubuntu
<dtm_> minefails constantly
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Beta http://kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<gimox> k3b?
<babylonsfury> hey guys, i'm having video card problems
<babylonsfury> my video card, boots up to a white screen
<babylonsfury> so i switched to my onboard, which is barely working
<babylonsfury> they're ati cards
<babylonsfury> how do I go about updating the ati drivers? this is very new to me
<mefisto__> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<babylonsfury> thank you
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: this might help too: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<babylonsfury> thanks guys, I'll give those a try
<demon> !elive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elive
<dr_willis> i didend care much for elive last i used it
<dr_willis> :)
<kalidar> hey guys i was just wondering how i install this file .run
<kalidar> its a game called enmy terratory
<JamesCCC> In firefox the tabs are not pretty. I read it is a theme problem, a QT problem, and a Nivida problem. Anyone know which it is?
<JamesCCC> I'm on kde 4
<kalidar> anyone help me? how would i install a .run file its a game called enemy terratory
<Dragnslcr> kalidar- not sure if you can run it from Dolphin. You might need to open up Konsole and run it from there
<kalidar> thats what im goin to try next XD
<kalidar> ./file.run
<dr_willis> Theres guides/wiki pages on getting that game going under ubuntu
<dr_willis> it has sound issues since its so old.
<dr_willis> sh whatever.run       is another way
<kalidar> permission denized
<tanjir> sudo ./file.run
<kalidar> its realy old?
<dr_willis> it pays to be clear and concse. and give the full command
<kalidar> and has sound isues?
<dr_willis> DONT use sudo
<dr_willis> install the game on a per-user basis
<kalidar> i tryed sudo lol yeah it dident work
<kalidar> what you mean per-user basis/
<dr_willis> and it has to be 'executable' or use the   'sh ./whatever.run' method
<dr_willis> run it as a user
<dr_willis> NOT as root..  dont install it system wide. :)
<kalidar> ok im realy confused
<kalidar> tell me what to do and ill understand
<dr_willis> RUN the command to install it as a user
<dr_willis> sh ./whatevertheghingis.run
<dr_willis> check the forums and wiki pages for info on that game. Its so old - it can have issues
<kalidar> if its so old why is it in the top 10 linux games
<kalidar> hmm you got any other good fps i can play?
<kalidar> that arnt old?
<Dragnslcr> Pretty sure there's a Q3 client for Linux
<Dragnslcr> And a few games that use the Q3 engine
<kalidar> quake :(
<kalidar> yeah ide rather a different game
<kalidar> if it uses the engine thats col
<kalidar> but i refuse to play doom quake or unreal tourni lol
<kalidar> those games are weak
<BluesKaj> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<BluesKaj> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dr_willis> why does it beiong old mean it cant be in the top 10?
<dr_willis> its an old game.. its in the top 10 because its a good game
<kalidar> cuz old means imcompatable and buggy
<BluesKaj> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kalidar> allrite well if it has sound isues il just delete it
<dr_willis> kalidar:  totally incorrect. but do what you want. the game has several guides out on how to play/install it in ubuntu
<dr_willis> It CAN have sound issues.. or not
<dr_willis> so do what you want.
<kalidar> ok but you said it had isues lol
<kalidar> oh sry i mis understod
<dr_willis> those issues are fixable.. via the WIKI/DOCS/GUides we keep hinting at
<kalidar> sh ./file.run? correct
<dr_willis> Try it and see>
<kalidar> ok cool :)
<kalidar> once its installed how i find it
<dr_willis> look where you told it to install to...
<kalidar> this is my last request today
<kalidar> it dident ask me where it wanted me to install too
<kalidar> it just asked me for super user password
<kalidar> and did its own thing
<dr_willis> You installed it as root then.. so its system wide.. which isent how i normall y install it.
<dr_willis> so it isntalled somewhere.. no idea.  proberly /usr/local/XXXXXXXX
<kalidar> well you said just type sh ./file.run
<kalidar> thats what i did
<dr_willis> if you dont enter root password - it dosent install systemwide
<kalidar> how do i instal it localy?
<kalidar> aww ok
<ner> ?
<kalidar> is that all?
<kalidar> ok thanks alot :)
<dr_willis> i belive the command to run it was 'et' but  i forget
<ner> bye
<kalidar> et? instead of sh?
<dr_willis> et is the COMMANSD to run it..   i think
<kalidar> ill try
<dr_willis> as in 'ls' 'cd'  and so forth
<dr_willis> sh Whateverscript..    sh is the command to run the script
<kalidar> umm im confused
<kalidar> the command to run a .run is sh ./file.run
<dr_willis> normally
<kalidar> but the command to install localy is as?
<dr_willis> unoess its been made executable
 * frogonwheels is enjoying kde4.2
<dr_willis> same command
<dr_willis> the command RUNS the installer...
<kalidar> as is the same as sh?
<dr_willis> sh has nothing to do with the locally/system wide stuff
<dr_willis> its how you can run a .run script
<kalidar> aww ok well how come i chouldent chose were i wanted to install it
<frogonwheels> anybody know if the new kcmrandr / kephal stuff is coming?
<dr_willis> because its a silly installer i imagine
<kalidar> ok so one more question?
 * frogonwheels is sick of having to manually run his randr script.
<kalidar> how do i remove something ive installed
<dr_willis> kalidar:  depends on how you installed it.
<kalidar> wow linux is realy hard and confuseing
<kalidar> ok well acording to this current installation
<cx00102> it sure is
<kalidar> how would i remove it
<dr_willis> kalidar:  no its not.. you are just not thinking  ahead.
<dr_willis> kalidar:  well logically the installer 'should' have an uninstall option
<frogonwheels> kalidar: you just uninstall it with the installer you installed it with.
<dr_willis> Or if you installed it someplace you knew.. you could just delete teh directories
<kalidar> and the command to do that is?
<cx00102> as in ./file.run --uninstall
<dr_willis> same command as you used befor perhaps?
<kalidar> ok ill try that
<dr_willis> the 'best' way to install things in ubuntu is to use the normal package manager..
<dr_willis> theres plenty of games in there.
<Dragnslcr> kalidar- to be fair, this isn't the normal way of installing programs
<JamesCCC> The safest way to uninstall something is to throw away your computer.
<kalidar> problem...
<Dragnslcr> Most programs can be installed through Adept
<kalidar> nothing happend when i typed sh ./file.run --uninstall
<kalidar> i got a help menu
<dr_willis> read the menu? truy it withiout the uninstall option
<JamesCCC> open up the .run file and see what is going on
<cx00102> what is the name of this file
<kalidar> et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<cx00102> oh
<cx00102> wolfenstein
<cx00102> sweet game
<kalidar> wow that was fast!
<kalidar> lol
<cx00102> I play it quite a bit :)
<kalidar> you knew what it was by its filename eh
<kalidar> rite on
<kalidar> im just curious how to uninstall a .run file
<kalidar> so i know for the feture
<kalidar> then im gona reinstal it localy and play it
<cx00102> well a .run file is just a script
<dr_willis> the Installer MUST have an uninstall feature.. or you delete the files manually.
<Dragnslcr> Depends on the program
<kalidar> aww ok
<kalidar> that explains alot
<kalidar> so basily its a crappy script
<kalidar> that dosent allow local installs
<kalidar> and or dosent allow uninstals?
<cx00102> how do you mean?
<dr_willis> it does allow local.. and i imagine it can uninstall
<dr_willis> did you try just rerunning it and see  if it had a uninstall option?
<kalidar> hmmm
 * dr_willis takes that as a no. :)
<kalidar> nope no uninstall
<kalidar> and when i dont type the super user password i get a error
<kalidar> so noway to instal localy?
<JamesCCC> search the .run file for 'uninstall'
<kalidar> wow so much hastle
<kalidar> forget it it can just sit somewhere randomly in my lib i got a big harddrive
<kalidar> :)
<JamesCCC> Take what people have told you, remember it, and just move on. Next time, use what they told you, and build off of that.
<kalidar> indeed
<kalidar> i shall
<kalidar> oh sry how do i find it i wana try playing it
<JamesCCC> just leave it installed for now, you'll figure it out one day.
<kalidar> is their a search command?
<cx00102> updatedb; locate et
<cx00102> or just type et and press enter
<kalidar> omg
<kalidar> thats alot of informetion
<JamesCCC> I just updated from kde 4.1.2 to 4.2, and at the end it is asking me to keep the old .../kdmrc  or use the new one .../dkmrc.dpkg-new.  Do i have to take the new one for proper functionality?
<kalidar> how am i suposed to find anything in that lmfao
<dr_willis> or et<tab> and seee what looks promising
<cx00102> ^a better idea^
<dr_willis> i think its 'etrun' and i Imagine the !games wiki page has info on what teh actual command is
<dr_willis> apply yoru self, learn, think, move on.. or give up.. i guess.
<kalidar> sigh...
<cx00102> of all the linux games I know, et is the most difficult to get up
<kalidar> im gona go watch a movie or something ill mess with this later i dont have the patiants rite now
<dr_willis> You decided to install a game not in the repos.. there for - its your respionsablity to do the research on the game
<kalidar> thanks for yr help guys
<cx00102> np
<kalidar> cx
<kalidar> you have the game installed
<cx00102> yeah
<kalidar> were did it install to when you did it
<dr_willis> that installer installed it system wide.. othereise it wopuld be in  his Home directory under 'et' i think
<cx00102> the bin file is in /usr/local/bin
<cx00102> which is the one that matters
<dr_willis> i recall mentioning that it proberly went to /usr/local earlier :)
<kalidar> ok so do i run the bin file?
<dr_willis> go to /usr/local and look at wehats there.
<dr_willis> see what it installed
<kalidar> kk thanks XD
<kalidar> its not their :(
<kalidar> /usr/local nothing so i checked bin and its not their ither
<dr_willis> guess its time to go to the Games wiki pages and read up on it. I dont rember.. and i gotta go to work.
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cx00102> try this
<cx00102> env | grep PATH
<cx00102> it is in one of those directories
<babylonsfury> well that was unsuccessful
<babylonsfury> no more black screen booting from 4870, ati driver install says it was successful
<babylonsfury> checked config files, says I'm using the ati driver for fglrx
<dr_willis> you could jkust rerun the installer and install it to the users home dir.. and see what files it puts where..
<babylonsfury> but now I get a black screen littered with white bars and multi-colored dots
<kalidar> QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/home/kalidar/.kde/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/
<kalidar> kalidar@Lxt9-i386:/usr/local/sbin$
<dr_willis> Im pretty sure the command was etrun or etrun.sh
<kalidar> how do i choose were it installs
<babylonsfury> and now the onboard also won't boot, at all
<dr_willis> if you DONT enter the root password it will go to the users home..
<babylonsfury> black screen
<kalidar> no it dosent
<dr_willis> thats the only place it can install :) if its not got root permissions
<kalidar> it gives me error if i dont type password
<kalidar> says something about lib files
<kalidar> trust me ive installed it trying that alllredy :P
<dr_willis> no idea then. id have to go check the !games wiki pages...
<kalidar> its ok
<dr_willis> ive installed it locally befor. but its been ages
<kalidar> ill figure it out
<babylonsfury> so how do I get my system to boot now?
<kalidar> su: Authentication failure
<kalidar> /home/kalidar/.setup27239: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kalidar> The setup program
<kalidar> i get that error when trying to sh ./file.run
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury:   try into 'failsafe' mode (from bootloader)
<kalidar> are you kiddding me?
<kalidar> bleh im done with linux lol ive been using it for 5 weeks now and its nothing but erors problems or lack of dependencys
<kalidar> for even the simplest of programs
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury: otherwise CTRL+ALT+F1 login, and move /etc/X11/xorg.conf   away (sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig
<kalidar> thanks for al yr help guys
<kalidar> but im done pz ;)
<babylonsfury> ok, is that the same as recovery?
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury:  I'm not sure where failsafe leaves you.. or how useful it is.
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury: anyway .. then  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<babylonsfury> ok
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: can you pastebin your xorg.conf ? or have you done so already?
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury: that should leave you with some kind of Xorg working - but probably low res.
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury:  have you tried the xorg ati drivers?
<frogonwheels> mefisto__:  possibly useful once he can actually get into an X session.
<dtm_> anyopne care lend me a hand finding an ftp program thats nice with ubuntu?
 * frogonwheels is a big fan of ncftp.
<dtm_> oh yeh
<mefisto__> frogonwheels: I thought X was starting but display was corrupted
<frogonwheels> dtm_: cli though :)
<dtm_> thaks
<dtm_> cli?
<frogonwheels> dtm_:  command-line-interface.
<babylonsfury> I did install the xorg ati drivers
<babylonsfury> and the xorg ati drivers won't let me in now
<babylonsfury> can't pastebin xorg.conf as its not on the same computer :(
<babylonsfury> this is my laptop
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury: you should be able to ssh in
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: if you boot in recovery mode, you can install pastebinit and do it from commandline
<babylonsfury> I moved the xorg.conf, and tried to restart x and nothing
<babylonsfury> how do I do that? not real sure on installing stuff from the command line
<babylonsfury> just an apt-get install pastebinit?
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: right
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: with sudo in front of that
<babylonsfury> yep, ok restarting it and trying that
<babylonsfury> should I move the xorg.conf file back then?
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury: is there a xorg.conf.failsafe ?
<babylonsfury> how do I tell?
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: you could, or just pastebin the file you've moved it to
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury: you could    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<babylonsfury> ok pastebinit installing
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: actually in recovery mode you don't need sudo to install pastebinit, since you'll be running as root
<babylonsfury> installed
<babylonsfury> now how do I pastebin my xorg.conf?
<babylonsfury> think I got it
<babylonsfury> yep
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or whatever file it has been moved to)
<babylonsfury> http://pastebin.com/f7980578c
<babylonsfury> slowly catching on here :)
<babylonsfury> only my 2nd day in linux though, ever, lol, and video hasn't worked yet :)
<kde4plz> lol
<kde4plz> well how else you gonna learn the commands ;0
<kde4plz> not with the gui ;0
<babylonsfury> :P
<babylonsfury> hey....done windows c++ for 10 years, figured it was time for something new
<kde4plz> ;0
<frogonwheels> babylonsfury:  ok you are using fglrx - which is the proprietary drivers.
<kde4plz> at least your using *ubuntu... were friendly folks :0
<babylonsfury> :)
<babylonsfury> frogonwheels: so I need to change that? and shouldn't I be using propietary eventually?
<frogonwheels> I use the  'ati' driver on mine - works fine
<kde4plz> me too ;0
<pedahzur> I've set up printers in Ubuntu before, but this time around I had to resort to using Cups to set it up (it was an SMB printer). Test pages work fine, and my user (not root!) can print to the printer, but *no* cups printers are listed in the drop down (i.e. Kate's print dialog) for another user. I've never seen this. Can someone point me in the direction of what I need to check? I assume it's permissions, but what and where?
<frogonwheels> (that's the xorg - open source one - rather than ati's )
<babylonsfury> sweet, ok, let's try that then, :)
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: you were probably using the "ati" open source driver before installing fglrx
<babylonsfury> oh, the one that black screened me that the other guy told me to download the one's off of ati site?
<mefisto__> oh you got fglrx from the ati site?
<beatzz> sup fellow Kubuntuieans
<kde4plz> hi
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: to go back to the open source ati driver, you'll have to remove the one from the ati site. there should be instructions on how to remove it
<babylonsfury> yeah working on that
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: you can also try the fglrx driver from ubuntu repos. that's what I'm using. I can't get 3d acceleration from the open source driver with my card
<kde4plz> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: but the open source one is definitely the best choice if it works for you
<babylonsfury> how do you list the stuff in a directory?
<mefisto__> ls
<babylonsfury> ah, there we go
<mefisto__> the dos dir one works too I think
<olskolirc> anyone know of a good cd restore program so i can access my old backups?
<m_tadeu__> I have no sound on flash videos under firefox....does anyone know how to solve this?
<babylonsfury> dir says unknown command :)
<kde4plz> did you download the flash from the repo?
<babylonsfury> tried that already
<kde4plz> tried ls?
<babylonsfury> ls worked great thanks :)
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: dir works on mine, but I'm running 8.04 hardy atm
<m_tadeu__> kde4plz: yep...flash non-free
<kde4plz> oh
<kde4plz> I think that's the one im using ;0
<mefisto__> m_tadeu__: 64bit or 32bit?
<kde4plz> iono I had that problem a while back... no sound.. it's a frequent problem... I forgot how to solve it..
<m_tadeu__> did you try to go to youtube?
<m_tadeu__> mefisto__: 32bit
<mefisto__> m_tadeu__: which browser?
<kde4plz> firefox I think
<m_tadeu__> mefisto__: firefox....doesn't run on konqueror
<mefisto__> m_tadeu__: do you have more than one soundcard?
<m_tadeu__> mefisto__: nop
<mefisto__> hmm
<m_tadeu__> only an AC97
<babylonsfury> installing the xorg drivers this may take a few it looks like, let you know how it goes in a min
<mefisto__> m_tadeu__: is the flash plugin listed in about:plugins in firefox? do you have another flash plugin installed perhaps?
<m_tadeu__> anyway, I have sound everywhere else, if it make a difference
<m_tadeu__> mefisto__: application/x-shockwave-flash
<kde4plz> so no sound in youtube only?
<kde4plz> or brower..
<kde4plz> browser*
<darlison> opa
<m_tadeu__> well...actually don't know where to check for other videos....every site I know gets videos from youtube
<mefisto__> m_tadeu__: is it the adobe one? libflashplayer.so ?
<m_tadeu__> mefisto__: it is
<kde4plz> how about...
<kde4plz> pandora.com
<kde4plz> you get sound from that?
<m_tadeu__> no sound either
<kde4plz> ok it must be the flash player...
<kde4plz> cus you get sound outside the browser?
<m_tadeu__> yes...I'm listening to amarok right now
<kde4plz> or you could watch videos with captions :0
<mefisto__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kde4plz> I love reading and missing out on facial expressions ;0
<mefisto__> m_tadeu__: there's some sound troubleshooting at that link you could try
<frogonwheels> m_tadeu__:  the core issue is that the flash player is not a kde app, and therefor accesses the sound directly - which gives device conflicts.
<frogonwheels> m_tadeu__:  it's a problem that linux distros in general are gradually overcomming.
<m_tadeu__> they're talking about a firefoxrc file which doesn't exist anymore in firefox3, I guess
<m_tadeu__> how can I change the sound in firefox3 to oss?
<mefisto__> m_tadeu__: the troubleshooting section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash tells you how to do that
<m_tadeu__> as I said...../etc/firefox/firefoxrc doesn't exist
<m_tadeu__> who's gnash, btw?
<m_tadeu__> *how's
<mefisto__> is gnash installed?
<m_tadeu__> nop....is it working well?
<kalidar> sorry about earlier guys got frustrated :(
<kalidar> could i get alittle assistance?
<kalidar> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<mefisto__> m_tadeu__: I don't think youtube and many other flash pages would work properly with gnash
<mefisto__> m_tadeu__: do you have libflashsupport installed?
<kalidar> http://imagebin.org/43243
<kalidar> if someone could explain that real quick ide be greatfull i tryed googling it
<kalidar> and i checked the wolfstine faq lists
<m_tadeu__> it was replaced by flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, I guess...so says apt
<kalidar> and got nothing usefull :( i also installed the gtk files they asked me
<kalidar> and the lib ones too
<kalidar> for some reason it still dosent detect or w/e
<jrdnyquist_> the restricted drivers gui in jaunty beta is broken for me, it comes up and shows no drivers to enable. I have an nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300]. Anyone else seeing the issue?
<kalidar> http://imagebin.org/43243 <--------help me?
<kalidar> alredy preinstalled gtk 2.0 and libgtk files but stil dosent detect
<m_tadeu__> sorry guys....I should be asking this at #ubuntu+1
<babylonsfury> what is a command line editor command? gedit don't work when kde isn't loaded
<luis_> ula
<luis_> hola
<luis_> kien estas ahy\
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: vi
<babylonsfury> thank you
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: not sure what is auto installed... emacs, vi, ed
<mefisto__> babylonsfury: you might find nano easier to use if you've never used vi
<khindenburg> mefisto__: yea I agree
<mefisto__> "editor" should start the default editor, which is normally nano
<babylonsfury> never used vi, but I figured it out quick enough :)
<babylonsfury> if I had had to change more than one line, I woulda pulled my darn hair out though
<SandGorgon> how does one generate a list of all the packages installed through apt ? I want it, so I know what to install in Jaunty...
<tekteen> SandGorgon: dpkg -l | awk -F " " '{print $2}'
<tekteen> SandGorgon: dpkg -l | awk -F " " '{print $2}' > package_list.txt
<mefisto__> dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<mefisto__> and to install those: sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<SandGorgon> tekteen: hey thanks...
<tekteen> SandGorgon: try mefisto__'s way
<SandGorgon> thanks mefisto__
<mefisto__> SandGorgon: both ways will give you a list, but what I posted will create a slightly different file (it has "install" etc next to each package) that makes it easy to install them with that second command
<khindenburg> strange, konversation's Edit menu doesn't have copy/paste... annoying
<babylonsfury> well, I'm not locking up anymore....no more graphics glitches or black screens
<babylonsfury> it looks like its going to....then it kicks me straight to console
<babylonsfury> suppose its better than locking up
<babylonsfury> ok
<babylonsfury> found the problem in Xorg.0.loh
<babylonsfury> says detected X.org 7.1.0.0 required X.org 7.4.-$
<babylonsfury> and then the graphics driver unloads itself, how do i fix that???
<SandGorgon> guys.. which fortune applet to use in KDE 4.x - e.g. Kuote (or Gnome's Wanda the fish)
<boboso> is there a way to move more than 1 file at a time if they dont start with the same letter? like a way to string them together?
<khindenburg> boboso: what do you mean?  from the command-line?
<babylonsfury> gah
<babylonsfury> finally got graphics to boot....and I lost my usb mouse and keyboard
<babylonsfury> if I boot to a console, i can use the keyboard
<babylonsfury> the second kde starts....keyboard gone
<babylonsfury> any ideas?
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: have you tried a liveCD?
<boboso> khindenburg: yes from the command-line
<babylonsfury> hehe, well, graphics won't load on a livecd
<babylonsfury> I get a blackscreen, just spent the last 4 hours getting my graphics to load on a fully installed version
<khindenburg> boboso: you can use 'mv file1 andthisfile alsothisone /folder/'
<khindenburg> boboso: where /folder/ is anything... /tmp or ~/folder
<boboso> k ty
<babylonsfury> so anything to try on usb not loading?
<glickinator> hi
<babylonsfury> ok
<babylonsfury> its actually killing my usb ports, totally
<babylonsfury> I can't plug anything into them now, no power to them, no lights on anything I plug in, no recognition its plugged into a power source (checked with ipod)
<glick> hey did they finally make adept on par with synaptic?  Also did kubuntu finally get auto update notifications in the task bar like ubuntu has?
<babylonsfury> but only after kde desktop starts
<glick> anyone?
<babylonsfury> think they all fell asleep :(
<tomsdale> how do I apply a .diff file in kompare?
<glick> i guess so
<glick> one thing i like about ubuntu is the auto update notifier i was wondering if kubuntu had that feature too
<tomsdale> glick: I'm using jaunty beta and it notifies of updates like in ubuntu.
<babylonsfury> if I can get it to start, I'll let you know :P
<glick> hmm jaunty beta?
<khindenburg> glick: There are auto updates notification on the taskbar
<glick> i was thinking of installing ibex
<glick> because i need a decent dev enviornment
<tomsdale> definitely the way to go for a stable system at the moment.
<glick> is ibex decent
<khindenburg> I use 8.10 which is fine
<glick> khindenburg, that automatically checks if updates are available?
<khindenburg> glick: yep
<glick> and kde 4.1 is pretty nice? it sure looks pretty on the screenshots
<khindenburg> glick: it uses KDE 4.1.x which is OK... 4.2 will be better
<glick> will it be easy to upgrade to jaunty?
<glick> if i install ibex now?
<khindenburg> glick: it is fine... no idea how the upgrade to jaunty will go
<glick> i guess ill burn it and try the live cd
<khindenburg> glick: or try the beta... if they have a liveCD of it
<glick> i have a crappy internet connection
<glick> and only a ibex image
<glick> i wish they had both ubuntu and kubuntu on a bootable dvd and then a screen came up that would let you choose
<tomsdale> glick: maybe you can have grub with 2 live cd images on a USB stick.
<tomsdale> that would be actually an interesting project to try.
<glick> hmm yeah tomsdale
<glick> ok ima reboot, see you in a few
<frogonwheels> anybody know why konversation uses  /etc/alternatives/www-browser rather than /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser  ??
<khindenburg> frogonwheels: I have both
<khindenburg> frogonwheels: though I have the default app for web browser in KDE as konqueror
<mefisto__> you can set the browser in konversation's settings anyway
<khindenburg> mefisto__: I couldn't find it so I just set it globally for KDE
<mefisto__> khindenburg: I only use konversation in hardy (kde3) and it obeys default browser just fine. in intrepid and jaunty I use quassel
<frogonwheels> mefisto__:  it's obeying the default browser - just the wrong one ie the text one.   do you have lynx or w3m installed?
<mefisto__> frogonwheels: yes I have both of those installed (in hardy)
<khindenburg> mefisto__: never heard of quassel...  requires sql-sqlite though... rather much for an irc client
<mefisto__> khindenburg: but it doesn't require kde3 libs
<khindenburg> mefisto__: I don't  think I have kde3 installed... or is that standard in 8.10?
<mefisto__> khindenburg: if you're using any kde3 apps, then you have kde3 libs installed too. kded -v will tell you
<glick> howdy
<glick> im in the kubuntu live cd
<mefisto__> khindenburg: and kded4 -v will give you the kde4 version number
<glick> some things look a little unpolished but thats probably because my video drivers arnt installed yet
<khindenburg> mefisto__: huh... I do have 3.5.10 installed... I don't recall installing it myself
<mefisto__> khindenburg: it comes with the kde3 apps. you probably don't have the whole of kde3, just the required libs for those apps (like konversation)
<glick> how do you check for up dates in kde?
<khindenburg> use adept  or I use aptitude from konsole
<khindenburg> sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<glick> wow, unlike in windows im getting decent download speeds on this network
<glick> sweet
<mefisto__> glick: you'll probably have many updates available, but if you install them in livecd they will all go when you reboot
<glick> yeah i know mefisto__
<glick> doens kubuntu come with a django package?
<mefisto__> python-django ?
<glick> nope
<mefisto__> !info python-django
<ubottu> python-django (source: python-django): A high-level Python Web framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4455 kB, installed size 20968 kB
<glick> hmm
<mefisto__> is that what you're after? I don't know what django is :)
<glick> i have main universe, restricted and multiverse selected
<glick> yes mefisto__
<glick> i dont see it in search in adept
<mefisto__> did adept do an update after you enabled the extra repos?
<glick> yes
<mefisto__> hmm
<matadio> Hey. I have some video display issues on boot up and was hoping somebody could help me out.
<glick> i also dont see k3b when i type it in search
<mefisto__> glick: the livecd may be one of your sources. look in the "3rd party software" tab and unselect cdrom if it's selected
<glick> yes it was mefisto__ i unchecked it but i still cant find
<glick> pidgin, python-django, or k3b'
<glick> when i type it in the search field
<mefisto__> glick: is this the intrepid 8.10 livecd?
<glick> yes mefisto__
<glick> i guess you cant search for things that are installeD?
<glick> its right there
<glick> buit when i search for it
<mefisto__> should still find installed packages, so you can remove them
<glencarbonil> glick: did you try sudo apt-get install k9copy
<glick> whats k9copy?
<olskolirc> i need a hand installing this tar: ./configure --Prefix= i don't remember what prefix = is it /usr/share?
<glencarbonil> what you looking for?
<olskolirc> never mind i got it
<glick> glencarbonil: im looking for django and pidgin
<matadio> Can anyone help me with a video problem I have during boot up?
<olskolirc> I hate to see this crap! what does it mean? make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<olskolirc>   I can't "make" or "make install"
<glencarbonil> i got pidgin but i am on ubuntu
<glick> i cant find anything im looking for
<glick> cant find bluefish either
<glencarbonil> try ubuntu 8.04 the hardy heron
<glick> why cant i find thise things in adept?
<glencarbonil> as a os
<glencarbonil> is there a way to search apt like apt-cache?
<tomsdale> glick: have you enabled community repsitories?
<mefisto__> apt-cache search <packagename>
<mefisto__> glick: just tried adept from livecd and it's not finding anything for me either
<glick> hmmm wird mefisto__
<glick> yeah i mefisto__ i have all the sources checked
<glick> and the cd unchecked
<glick> i wonder if my camera will work in kde
<glick> and my webcam
<glencarbonil> glick did you try from terminal apt-cache search pidgin
<glick> glencarbonil: yeah apt seems to find it
<glick> must be an adept bug
<glick> :-(
<glencarbonil> i get lots with that but do not know what it means
<glick> if i need to run something thats gtk in kde will it bring in all of gnome?
<glencarbonil> pidgin is a newsgroup reader as far as i know
<mefisto__> glick: maybe quit adept, then in konsole: sudo apt-get install adept (that should upgrade adept to newest version)
<glick> glencarbonil: pidgin is a instant messenger chat client
<mefisto__> glick: and for your camera, look in systemsettings > advanced tab > digital camera  and see if your camera is in the list
<glencarbonil> i see that does say internet messenger i was thinking of pan dont use either much
<glencarbonil> has any one used sourceforge to find like a volenteer learning job?
<glick> hmmm with kate maybe i wont need bluefish :-)
<mefisto__> glick: bluefish is available too. maybe you need to do all the upgrades before adept works properly. I installed just adept and it is now finding some, but not other packages
<holyscott> any special way to install codecs in the new 9.04 64x beta?
<dwidmann> holyscott: I've not tried, but I would assume not
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<holyscott> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> holyscott: It has been the same way for years
<glick> did everyone leave?
<asm`> no
<asm`> im here
<asm`> but im worthless
<glick> worthless?
<glick> in that case can you lend me some money
<Crismusg> hello
<asm`> glick
<asm`> do u work in IT
<glick> no asm` why?
<glick> hey how do you make kde apps stop pestering you for the wallet whenever you enter in a password
<devilsadvocate> glick, allow always
<glick> but i dont want the passwords stored in teh wallet
<noren> hi all
<glick> hey how come my sound isnt working on the live cd
<glick> i have no sound nothing has made a sound and i cant adjust the volum from the buttons on the computer
<glick> anyone have any ideas why i dont have sound?
<glick> anyone know how to get soundage working on kubuntu?
<glick> helloooo?
<glick> is anyone up?
<glick> anyone know what could be causing my sound not to work on the live cd
<eMaX> yes I am particularly up at the moment
<asm`> glick
<asm`> i was just w what u do.
<asm`> jw
<glick> oh im  a electrical eng
<asm`> really
<asm`> swet
<asm`> hows that market
<glick> i cant speak for the market, but its okay for me for now
<glick> heh damnnnnnn
<roccity_> whats happening people
<noren_> hello glick, run alsamixer and see if its mute
<glick> i run alsamixer in the commandline?
<glick> it doesnt appear to be mutted
<glick> muted
<glick> maybe i just have to install it and install all the updates
<glick> ?
<noren_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<noren_> glick: ^^^ u can strt from this
<glick> hmm
<glick> seems to all be set
<glick> when i install and upgrade all the packages it should work right?
<glick> most probably
<glick> ?
<glick> because it works fine in ubuntu
<noren_> yes it sud
<kyle__> Hey guys, does any one know how to open a microsoft visio document in kubuntu? .vsd
<kyle__> any one?
<asm`> openoffice?
<kyle__> i cant find a filter in open office that works with .vsd
<dingding> someone here?
<eMaX> kyle__, not that I know of
<bazhang> dingding, yes?
<kyle__> i found something called vsdump but dont know how to use it to convert .vsd cant find anything in wiki either on vsdump
<kyle__> aptitude search vsdump
<dingding> bazhang:why are you folowing me?
<stdin> he's not
<stdin> he was here before you
<dingding> ok
<bazhang> dingding, I am in this channel at most of the time
<dingding> so you will ban me?
<bazhang> dingding, do you have a support question?
<dingding> yes
<bazhang> dingding, then please ask it
<Icebuntu> dingding:  he ( bazhang ) follows me to and most of my friends and lots of others etc .. etc
<bazhang> Icebuntu, ??
<dingding> hello ,when i start my system and start an app the title bar are missing
<bazhang> dingding, is this using compiz?
<dingding> yes but compiz is not the problem i think is from emerald
<bazhang> dingding, what about uninstalling emerald then
<dingding> i did
<dingding> and nothing
<bazhang> dingding, and what about the default window decorator?
<dingding> i will try
<dingding> it works
<dingding> it was from compiz icon
<dingding> thanks
<bazhang> no problem
<dingding> bazhang:so if i go to #ubuntu i will be kicked?
<bazhang> dingding, that is not for discussion here.
<noren_> dingding: ?? why ??
<dingding> ok
<dingding> but why are so quiet in here?
<bazhang> dingding, this is support channel; chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<dingding> relax man is nobody in here
<dvd> no
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dingding> how can i make grub screen go away?
<stdin> set the timeout to 0
<bazhang> dingding, go away? as in show the briefest moment possible?
<dingding> what time out
<bazhang> zero
<stdin> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dingding> lets try
<dingding> i dont have right to do that
<dingding> and i am the single user
<bazhang> dingding, what command did you use
<dingding> from terminal you mean
<dingding> ?
<dingding> ?
<bazhang> yes
<dingding> i did not used the terminal
<bazhang> dingding, then how did you access that file
<dingding> computer/filesystem/boot/menu.ls
<noren_> dingding: try sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> kdesudo
<bazhang> noren_, you should know that by now :)
<dingding> bash: kate command not found
<bazhang> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<bazhang> oh right
<bazhang> gksudo gedit dingding
<dingding> hey im usung ubuntu ,normaly i would use #ubuntu but i am banned
<bazhang> dingding, dont discuss that here.
<ikonia> dingding: that is a consiquence of your actions
<ikonia> dingding: this channel is for kde support. Please read the topic
<bazhang> dingding, as I said once before NOT for here.
<dingding> fine
<dingding> i will go shoot myself
<noren_> bazhang: i always use sudo its never a prob !!
<ikonia> noren_: can be for some X11 apps
<stdin> dingding: if you can not stay on topic, you'll have to go somewhere else
<dingding> ok
<stdin> noren_: if you use sudo it can write files as root in your $HOME, which can cause problems
<noren_> well then how to know when to use sudo and wnd wen kdesudo
<bazhang> noren_, graphical
<stdin> noren_: with command-line apps, use sudo. with GUI apps, use kdesudo
<bazhang> kate, and gedit are graphical noren_
<noren_> bazhang: but if i want to alter something in the root directory it wont let me if i use kdesudo dolphin
<bazhang> noren_, what do you need to change there?
<noren_> i was trying to open a mounted partition from kdesudo dolhine it gave me error
<kalidar> hi guys does anyone know of a easy to install and nice graphical bootloader?
<viper> Hi
<ikonia> kalidar: grub is graphical
<ikonia> kalidar: how more graphical do you wawnt ?
<viper> does the ati fglrx driver remove the suspend to disk and suspend to ram button in the leave menu?
<altrortla> i'm trying to add reposities in adept, but if i do add (e.g. http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted) nothing appens
<futuresoon> altrortla: did you refresh the package list? (i think they have that in adept)
<p-f> How can I make the state of /sys/class/leds/*/trigger permanent? I always have to echo 'none' to them after I reboot/restore from suspend-to-ram because it keeps reverting to its completely pointless blinking-on-every-single-packet-I-receive state
<noukist> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<vital> How do I change pulseaudio output from the standardoutput to my usb-headset
<vital> add a "?" to that
<p-f> How can I make the state of /sys/class/leds/*/trigger permanent? I always have to echo 'none' to them after I reboot/restore from suspend-to-ram because it keeps reverting to its completely pointless blinking-on-every-single-packet-I-receive state.
<maco> vital: you can use pavucontrol to migrate a stream to a specifc audio device
<vital> maco, okay, I'll try that. Thanks!
<florian__> Hi do anyone of you know which tool is responsible to keep route uptodate? I've got a problem, on my laptop, if I unplug the cable, and then enter 'route -n' it's empty, which is ok. On my PC, the entry of route doesn't change after unplugging the network cable.
 * Ev0luti0n_ is away: Gone away for now
 * Ev0luti0n_ is back.
 * Ev0luti0n_ is away: Gone away for now
 * Ev0luti0n_ is back.
<bazhang> !away > Ev0luti0n_
<ubottu> Ev0luti0n_, please see my private message
<noukist> hi again is there any configuration to put up the vonume in th microfone because when i talk to skype i have to scream to hear me
<noukist> !!  ? :s
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s
<marco> hhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelpppppppppppppppppppppppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<marco> help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help help
<bazhang> marco, stop that
<marco> ok sorry
<bazhang> ask a question
<marco> I am asking around in forums and so on and nobody seem to be helpful
<marco> I had to reinstall 8.04 a week ago because after i upgraded the system crashed at login
<bazhang> marco, spamming help wont get you help here any faster
<marco> and now I cannot get my video card wotrking
<marco> always the wrong resolution
<marco> reconfigure xorg has no use
<marco> so what I need is somebody to help me get this thing working
<marco> I am on Kubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> dont use the enter key so much
<marco> and I have to give xrandr -s 1024x768 after every login
<marco> uh ok.
<marco> ok that was my problem
 * noukist afk
<marco> ....
<marco> help anyone?
<marco> ....
<marco> thanks for help guys....
<amgarching> what is the official way to disbale services like "proftpd" without de-installing them. Manual editing of e.g. /etc/default/proftpd ???
 * dr_willis wakes up
<dr_willis> amgarching:  check out the upstart init system and the 'sysv' tools. You can disable services without uninstalling them
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<amgarching> dr_willis: thanks I'll look into it. Setting RUN="no" in /etc/default/* doesnt even allow to start/stop /etc/init.d/service manually
<MarkieMark1> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks
<dingding> morning
<bazhang> hi
<rcb> gmail
<babylonsfury> morning guys
<dingding> morning
<bazhang> hi
<babylonsfury> I can't get usb to work past grub, second I boot into root or kde usb is gone
<ikonia> babylonsfury: boot into root ?
<ikonia> babylonsfury: could you try to explain that again
<babylonsfury> from the menu, if I use the recovery option
<babylonsfury> instead of the normal one
<ikonia> what do you mean "usb is gone"
<babylonsfury> gone, as in power disabled to the ports, not there, won't recognize a device at all
<babylonsfury> what's weird, is the install, ran fine with it
<ikonia> babylonsfury: what does the syslog say when you plug something in ?
<ikonia> babylonsfury: are the usb kernel modules currently loaded ?
<babylonsfury> I can't get that far, or I don't know how to
<ikonia> babylonsfury: lack of usb is stopping you boot ?
<babylonsfury> I boot into grub, with usb, and everything is good
<babylonsfury> I can select my boot options
<ikonia> babylonsfury: what happens when you try to boot normally
<babylonsfury> but the very second I try to change a boot option, or boot into any mode
<ikonia> babylonsfury: not haveing usb support shouldn't stop your machine booting
<babylonsfury> usb goes away
<ikonia> babylonsfury: you're not making much sense in what youre saying
<babylonsfury> it boots, I can get to the login screen
<babylonsfury> but I can't type anything, I can't change any options, i can't get to a console
<ikonia> babylonsfury: ok - so your keyboard and mouse is USB ?
<ikonia> is that the problem
<babylonsfury> yes
<babylonsfury> and no ps/2 on here :(
<ikonia> ok - so the problem is your usb keyboard/mouse isn't working
<ikonia> not USB is dead
<babylonsfury> correct, not past grub
<ikonia> ok now that makes more sense
<babylonsfury> well, usb dies, after grub, like, I can't plug my phone or ipod in anymore, they don't even detect they have power
<ikonia> babylonsfury: the first thing I'd suggest doing is changing the splash option on the normal boot so you can see what's going on when you boot
<ikonia> babylonsfury: that maybe the best idea to get an idea to the problem
<babylonsfury> i can't
<cinex> ikonia: would the errors be in dmesg ?
<ikonia> cinex: he can't login to look
<babylonsfury> it tells you to use the up and down keys to select an entry
<babylonsfury> and push to e edit commands before booting
<ikonia> babylonsfury: you said usb worked at the grub level
<babylonsfury> or c for command line
<babylonsfury> I can use up and down, and I can push enter
<babylonsfury> put if I push e? or c?
<babylonsfury> usb clicks off immediately
<babylonsfury> gone
<ikonia> babylonsfury: ok - so lets do it the long way around
<runpain2> i do not like the plasma and kde4 desktop in 8.10 i like the kde3.5 desktop the best can i uninstall plasama and kde4.1 and install kde3.5.8
<ikonia> babylonsfury: boot from a livecd - and mount your ubuntu disk and modify the menu.lst on your disk
<babylonsfury> ok, booting from a livecd, might need a bit of help on mounting the disk though
<ikonia> babylonsfury: no problem
<cinex> could u install grub to the main harddrive?
<ikonia> cinex: it's on the main disk
<ikonia> cinex: sorry - yes you can
<runpain2> i do not like the plasma and kde4 desktop in 8.10 i like the kde3.5 desktop the best can i uninstall plasama and kde4.1 and install kde3.5.8
<cinex> grub seems to only like one of the usb ports on my laptop but can never find the device when i try to boot from it with grub.
<babylonsfury> ok, livecd loaded
<dingding> !repeat >runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2, please see my private message
<cinex> runpain2: try reading: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<ikonia> babylonsfury: ok - do you know your disk partition for ubuntu installl ?
<babylonsfury> sort of, new to it in linux, but I manually partitioned it
<Chiselhuk_plus1> Hello. *cough cough*
<ikonia> babylonsfury: thats ok - everyhont is new at some point
<runpain2> thaks cinex
<ikonia> babylonsfury: can you use the pastebin and show me the output of sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> babylonsfury: we'll work it through
<Chiselhuk_plus1> I am running Ubuntu and have just tried to install korganizer using the synaptic package installer & it's nowhere to be found in my menu!! :(
<ikonia> cinex: ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<p-f> How can I make the state of /sys/class/leds/*/trigger permanent? I always have to echo 'none' to them after I reboot/restore from suspend-to-ram because it keeps reverting to its completely pointless blinking-on-every-single-packet-I-receive state.
<babylonsfury> sure
<ikonia> p-f: put it in an init script
<cinex> ikonia: what are you on about ?
<ikonia> p-f: or see if there is a kernel boot option
<ikonia> cinex: sorry - miss-type
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1>:try sudo korganizer in terminal
<p-f> ikonia: I tried /etc/rc.init, it gets run before these devices are created
<ikonia> Chiselhuk_plus1: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu
<cinex> ikonia: ok
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: Thanks, any idea on how I get it into the menu? :)
<ikonia> p-f: how about an option in sysctl.conf
<dingding> no
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1>:no
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1> i know pres Alt+F2 and make a launcher
<p-f> ikonia: I'll have a look at it, thanks
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: I got an error running it from terminal " Communication problem with korganizer, it probably crashed."
<SandGorgon> has anybody used Reconstructor to make a custom livecd-installer ? Is it recommended vs some other method...
<dingding> are you using gnome?
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1>: are you using gnome?
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: I don't know, I'm pretty dumb on all this! *blush*
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1>:you have two panel one on the top and one at the bottom?
<Eruaran> (probably not)
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: Yes, and It's Hardy Heron
<runpain2> that sure is a long post cinex
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1>you are using gnome and korganizer is for kde
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: Aha, any idea if there's one for gnome?
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1>:et me check
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: Thanks for your help, will u marry me? LOL
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1>: no
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: Good!! I don't think I could handle becoming a computer widow again!! Am recovering from 16 yrs with a pc addict!!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<runpain2> um cinex i have a problem with all this that post was 38pages long whew
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: I don't know how the ex had my pc setup b4, but I ran korganizer on what appeared a gnome system!  I have a backup I need to restore to get my contacts back!!
<cinex> runpain2: hold on
<runpain2> its kinda confussing
<cinex> runpain2: you only need to add the repository addresses, update them and then install kubuntu-desktop-kde3
<Eruaran> Chiselhuk_plus1: What email program do you use ?
<cinex> then you log out and log into kde3
<runpain2> ok got it
<runpain2> thanks agaian cinex
<cinex> i would suggest just sticking a #in front of the lines it says to remove though
<runpain2> hmm
<cinex> incase you ever want to add them back
<dingding> Euaran: he needs an organizer not a email program
<Eruaran> dingding: ok
<Eruaran> How about a nice PIM like Kontact ?
<runpain2> ok well i havent installed kubuntu yet i wanted to see if it would work first
<mofux> hi guys... just trying to upgrade from 8.04 to kubuntu jaunty beta but it fails fetching packages for me :(
<cinex> runpain2: there is always a repository somewhere lol
<Pici> mofux: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<dingding> Euaran: It got to be a program for him to work
<runpain2> ya i see
<cinex> I might do that as wella ctually
<runpain2> thanlks goning to copy all this and try it out
<cinex> actually
<cinex> runpain2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<cinex> online bookmarks
<runpain2> ok
<cinex> opera lets you save your bookmarks online too with a sync feature
<dingding> Chiselhuk_plus1: try simple agenda
<bazhang> dingding, what is simple agenda
<BluesKaj> mofux , you can't skip a release , you have to install 8.10 first , then upgrade to Jaunty
<dingding> bazhang: it is a program similar ti korganizer
<bazhang> dingding, in the ubuntu repos?
<dingding> bazhang: i found it in synaptic
<runpain2> how do i do online bookmarks
<bazhang> dingding, what is the correct name
<dingding> bazhang: SimpleAgenda
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: Sorry got called away!  I use gmail online.
<bazhang> !info simpleagenda
<ubottu> Package simpleagenda does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> dingding, no such package
<runpain2> cinex, how do i do online bookmarks
<Chiselhuk_plus1> ding ding I will try simple agenda thanks.
<dingding> bazhang:search in synaptic
<bazhang> dingding, it does not exist.
<cinex> runpain2: sign up for http://delicious.com/ and it will give you instructions on how to bookmark the site so that you can save them quickly
<dingding> bazhang: if i found it and you will find it
<dingding> bazhang:it is for gnome
<cinex> runpain2: in opera just go to file/syncronize opera
<bazhang> dingding, please stop giving incorrect advice.
<dingding> bazhang: i dont know how you search it but i found it in synaptic
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: Nothing came up on simple agenda!
<bazhang> dingding, it is not there.
<Chiselhuk_plus1> I found agenda.app
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1>: run sudo apt-get update in terminal
<bazhang> dingding, stop
<bazhang> dingding, it does not exist.
<dingding> or sudo apt-get install simple agenda
<dingding> bazhang:maybe your package information is out of date
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, ignore this advice from dingding
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: I'm not doing a thing......who do I listen to???
<bazhang> !ops | dingding
<ubottu> dingding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<dingding> bazhang:what is that?
<asraniel> hi there, anybody has the problem that when kontakt is autostarting on login (session restore), it thinks that there is already a kontakt started?
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: Wot organiser can I use? I used to use korganizer
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, you can use that with gnome if you wish
<esperegu> how do I reset the soundsystem?
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, it will pull in some kde libs but if that is what you are used to then no problems
<esperegu> sound is not working properly lately.
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: That's wot I used b4, but dingding told me I can't!!
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, and he/she is totally wrong
<esperegu> but after rebooting it at least does something, be it choppy)
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: I have a backup of all my contacts I need to access and I was using korganizer.
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, then go ahead and install it and use it
<dingding> <bazhang>: she cant find it in menu and it gives her an error in terminal maybe is not proprely installed
<Chiselhuk_plus1> I did install it but it didn't load in my menu 'n I got an error when trying to run if from terminal.
<cinex> esperegu:  sudo  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<cinex> maybe
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, please paste.ubuntu.com with the error
<cinex> or via the system settings / sound (kde3)
<cinex> esperegu: you might be able to unload/load modules too
 * Ev0luti0n_ is away: Gone away for now
<bazhang> !away > Ev0luti0n_
<ubottu> Ev0luti0n_, please see my private message
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: paste where? :( I'm a little dumb, sorry! :(
<esperegu> cinex: the first one did not help
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, open a browser (firefox or the like) and go to paste.ubuntu.com
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: thanks
<dingding> Chiselhuk_plus1> :go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the error  there
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, paste the errors there, then save and give use the url
<runpain2> thanks cinex  that helps me alot
<runpain2> see ya laters
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: Okay, just reinstalling it!!
<babylonsfury> ok, progress here
<babylonsfury> found a very old serial keyboard, plugged it into my gameport
<babylonsfury> and surprisingly enough, kubuntu recognized it
<babylonsfury> lol
<babylonsfury> so I'm logged into root, but still with no usb functionality
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: Here u go - http://paste.ubuntu.com/138940/
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, why are you using sudo with that?
<babylonsfury> anything to try and get usb running?
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: dingding  told me to!
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1> : try witjout sudo
<dingding> <Chiselhuk_plus1> try without sudo
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: Same error!
<babylonsfury> here's the other thing, if I add irqpoll to the boot options
<babylonsfury> usb works as expected
<babylonsfury> for about 30 to 60 seconds
<babylonsfury> before I get a reboot
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: Tried to run it from Alt F2 & nothing happened
<babylonsfury> if I add acpi=off
<babylonsfury> I'm fine, until i try to shutdown, in which it hangs indefinitely
<babylonsfury> plus the fact it takes 5+ minutes to load
<babylonsfury> but it works
<dingding> Chiselhuk_plus1: press Alt+F2 and type korganizer
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: I did that, nothing happened!!
<dingding> and you clicked run?
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: It's how I run xcalc, so  I know how to use it, yes! lol
<dingding> from where did you instaled it from synaptic or add or remove programs?
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: Yes, I used synaptic
<dingding> try from add or remove programs
<dingding> maybe a package was not installed or a dependencie?
<Chiselhuk_plus1> dingding: It's there....wot to do with it?
<dingding> click on apllications
<dingding> and add or remove
<dingding> add/remove
<dingding> the last one
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: I got it!!! I installed Kontact and it's running!! :) Thanks for your help. :)
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, great
<Marfi> Does anyone know the link of the new additions for kubuntu 9.04?
<bazhang> !yay | Chiselhuk_plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_plus1: Glad you made it! :-)
<Marfi> Googled it, and can't find it
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that Marfi
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: Be on standby, I've yet to restore my contacts!! I think it's as easy as pointing the program to the database files? :)
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: Okay it's not as easy as I thought it'd be!!! lol How do I point the program in the direction of my files? *blush*
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, where are they stored?
<Chiselhuk_plus1> in my documents directory
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: In my documents/organiser dir
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: Do u want the exact path of directories?
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, did you configure Kontact?
<Chiselhuk_plus1> bazhang: Obviously not, no.  Not sure how to the ex did all my dirty work! :(
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1, if you have kontact open, go to settings menu, then configure kontact in that menu
<Chiselhuk_plus1b> ok
<Chiselhuk_plus1b> bazhang: Am there, now where do I change directories so to speak??
<bazhang> Chiselhuk_plus1b, no idea sorry; never used kontact myself
<Chiselhuk_plus1b> bazhang: Will quiz the ex, thanks for your help.
<babylonsfury> ok guys
<babylonsfury> tracked it down to my sound driver, onboard sound
<babylonsfury> if I disable onboard sound, I no longer need irqpoll, system boots fine, and no usb problems
<babylonsfury> second I enable, I'm up the creek without a paddle
<babylonsfury> realtek ac 97 audio on an amd 64
<babylonsfury> is there a repository or package built in I can try installing?
<resno> hello all. I am seeing something weird when I open files in terminal. Is says error reading .nano_histroy: permssion denied. When I try to use pico.
<genii> resno: This is because sometime previously you used nano with admin priveleges in your regular user's home directory and it overwrote the history file with incorrect permissions for the normal user to access. Chown the file back to them and all will be well
<resno> genii: ok. i will try that.
<Chiselhuk_plus1> Hi, can anyone here help me configure Kontact, please? I have used it b4, and have my database files on hdd, just don't know how to point the program in the right direction!
<BluesKaj> babylonsfury, lspci | grep audio to find the name of your soundcard , so you can install the right driver
<BluesKaj> babylonsfury, also make sure that you have alsa-base installed on your system
<resno> genii: when i cd to the folder and ls -a i dont see the file there.
<Chiselhuk_plus1> Need help setting up Kontact, any help here?
<genii> resno: sudo chown username:username /home/username/.nano_history                    but of course use your real username wherever it says "username" in the example I just gave
<resno> genii: thanks that did the trick :)
<genii> resno: Yer welcome
<resno> genii: i thought an update caused that problem. i dont ever rmember using nano.
<resno> i usually stick to pico
<genii> resno: It still uses the .nano_history   same as dash or sh   uses .bashrc  or so on
<resno> genii: oh. I learn something new everyday. I am still a noob to the Linux ways.
 * genii makes more coffee 
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> i'm having issues while trying to install kubuntu
<EvaLuaTe> after i enter the time zone and the keyboard layout, after it scans the disks, the installer either remains there (at the keyboard layout selection window) or opens the partitions window but doesn't show anything (any partitions) inside the window
<genii> EvaLuaTe: That usually means the chipset which controls the ide/sata/scsi bus is not recognised or have a driver loaded
<EvaLuaTe> i have to mention that i also have windows installed on a partition and i have 4 partitions
<EvaLuaTe> genii: any suggestion on how i could solve this?
<genii> EvaLuaTe: usel lspci command to return the list of hardware on the pci bus.... find the one which is your disk controller. Then google for which linux driver is needed. Often you just need to modprobe one in and then it sees the discs attached after
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<genii> EvaLuaTe: If you use lspci -nn   it will return also  vendor:device    codes in the result which can be useful
<EvaLuaTe> ok, i also have another issue. kubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my wireless adapter by default, so i have no internet connection when i boot into kubuntu
<genii> Use the wired connection then ?
<EvaLuaTe> i dont have any :p
<BluesKaj> EvaLuaTe, do you have your wireless connection edit/setup to auto-connect in knetwork manager ?
<genii> Sorry for lag, work is getting busy here again :/
<khindenburg> yikes, 22 hours to download 9.04 beta... 4.2GB might be a bit much
<genii> Maybe wait til it gets seeded then torrent it
<dingding> 4.2 gb ubuntu jaunty?
<khindenburg> dingding: yea, beta dvd
<dingding> wow
<dingding> i better stay to 8.10
<mjrclark> EcaLuaTe: it might be different, but I had the same symptoms when I had a large and slow usb hard disk plugged, I removed it and proceeded easily.
<jameshicks212121> hello all, anyone know how to fix /etc/resolv.conf? It has proper nameserver in it but ping google.com returns unknown host. nslookup however will resolve google.com. Any ideas what I've screwed up?
<genii> Probably default route doesn't use whatever interface is internet-connected but the LAN connection or so
<jameshicks212121> genii: can ping the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<EvaLuaTe> genii: i'm back =) could you please tell me what to google for if i get this response: http://pastebin.com/d3b627db0 ?
<genii> jameshicks212121: perhaps pastebin contents of resolv.conf
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Reading, 1 minute
<EvaLuaTe> genii: i know AR242x is the id of the wireless card, but i can't figure out what the hard drive's id is in there ...
<genii> EvaLuaTe: The hd controller looks like some OEM thing rebranded by ATI :/
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<genii> EvaLuaTe: eg: 00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA
<jameshicks212121> genii: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<EvaLuaTe> i remember installing ubuntu on it a couple of months ago, so it should work ... i just can't remember what exactly i did for it to work ...
<genii> jameshicks212121: Also does  command:   route                  show that 192.168.1.X (eth0 or eth1 address) is default route (whatever one is on same segment as your nameserver/router)
<dingding> bazhang:hello
<jameshicks212121> genii: 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth6
<genii> jameshicks212121: You have 7 ethernet adapters?
<jameshicks212121> no, there is only one now.
<bazhang> dingding, did you have a support question?
<EvaLuaTe> genii: any idea what drive i should load for the hdd to be recognised?
<EvaLuaTe> s/drive/driver/
<jameshicks212121> genii: not sure why it's using eth6 but I've just been going with it.
<EvaLuaTe> i tried searching google for that string you pasted from my lspci but didn't find anything useful
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Use lspci -nn     and you will see something like      1234:6789      in the return string. This is the device:vendor code. Sometime you'll return a hit on that
<genii> jameshicks212121: Could you pastebin please result of: ifconfig eth6   (not to channel here but to pastebin website, it will be more lines than is considered flooding here)
<genii> Please bear with me people, work is needing me briefly every few minutes. But I'm not going anyplace, just laggy
<EvaLuaTe> genii: the device:vendor of the device appear as: [1002:4380]. tried googling for that with no result either. also, the fact that the system seems to recognize the hdd (it shows up if i do cat /proc/partitions ) but doesn't show it in the install window is pretty awkward, isn't it?
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Yes, it's very unusual
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Does: sudo fdisk -l              show it as being there?
<EvaLuaTe> genii: http://pastebin.com/d2fe70b05
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Reading
<esperegu_> which regular expression editor to use in kde?
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Well, you could use command-line interactive fdisk to do the partitioning part I suppose. But it's extremely weird that gparted/qtparted isn't showing it.
<EvaLuaTe> genii: i don't need to partition anything, i already have a ~15 GB formatted partition, which would be prefect for installing kubuntu...
<EvaLuaTe> genii: is there any way to directly (without the kubuntu installer) install kubuntu onto a partition?
<jameshicks212121> genii: http://pastebin.com/d70362b61
<panbb> 各位高手，有没有玩过sauerbraten游戏？
<Pici> !zh | panbb
<ubottu> panbb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<panbb> #ubuntu-cn
<panbb> 各位高手，有没有玩过sauerbraten游戏？
<panbb>   有个很棘手的问题想请教一下。
<khindenburg> I think you want /join #ubuntu-cn
<genii> EvaLuaTe: I think I'd recommend using the alternate install cd in this case
<panbb> thanks
<EvaLuaTe> genii: i now converted the drive (/dev/sda6 ) to ext2, but it still doesn't show up in the installer. so, back to my previous question, is there any way to install kubuntu directly onto a drive without using the installer?
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Perhaps, but I don't know how if such a way does exist
<gorgonzola> hello all! silly question: I want to upgrade to Jaunty Beta, but i have fglrx drivers installed, and trhe upgrader complains that there are no working versions of this driver for jaunty. If i press "continue", will the upgrader cleanly remove fglrx and replace it with radeon or something, or would it be better to remove fglrx before and then upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> gorgonzola: yes, it will replace it for you
<EvaLuaTe> genii: sorry, livecd froze. did you reply anything? =)
<gorgonzola> so this: "Upgrading a desktop system using an ATI video chipset with the fglrx binary-only driver may result in a warning that the driver needs to be replaced. There is a bug in the driver replacement logic, so if you see this prompt, please cancel the upgrade until this is fixed, which will happen immediately after the beta release. " from http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta should not be of importance to kubuntu?
<genii> EvaLuaTe: My last message:  Perhaps, but I don't know how if such a way does exist              (referring to some direct install method bypassing partitioner)
<Pici> !jaunty | gorgonzola
<ubottu> gorgonzola: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<cinex> well gorgonzola it says to cancel the upgrade
<EvaLuaTe> genii: hmm, do you have any other suggestion then?
<gorgonzola> aha. so i should remove fglrx on my own before upgrading, or wait for the promised fix?
<cinex> that's up to you gorgonzola
<cinex> u might get stuck with a vesa driver though
<genii> EvaLuaTe: The alternate CD has a text based installer. It may succeed where the gui installer failed
<KomiaPoika> hi
<dwidmann> So, it _may_ result in that error message/prompt, or it will? (this could very well affect me too)
<KomiaPoika> on fresh kubuntu 8.04 install, amarok can't play a m3u stream and complains there is no decoder. what package do i need?
<gorgonzola> cinex: ok. i'll get ready to engage xorg in a blood bath before upgrading. thanks!
<EvaLuaTe> genii: ok, i'll try that one. thanks for the help so far =)
<genii> EvaLuaTe: You're welcome
<stranger_> hi from kyiv (:
<cinex> gorgonzola: I'd dive right in and upgrade but then, I'm a moron who continually breaks everything.
<dwidmann> KomiaPoika: libxine0-ffmpeg, I think
<dwidmann> wait, 1 not 0
<KomiaPoika> thx
<KomiaPoika> µ
<KomiaPoika> i found with cache search
<KomiaPoika> it works
<Torch> my downloaded beta cd doesn't really work and the beta page now gives me a 500.
<Torch> anyone got an md5sum of kubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<genii> Torch: They might know in #ubuntu+1 (which is also #kubuntu+1 )
<Torch> genii: thanks
<basy> Hi, i want to use new SDD hardisk as swap in its full size. What exactly i need to do to create swap partition, use this partition as default swap, and delete old swap partition? Are there any tutorial, plz?
<dwidmann> basy: run mkswap with the device name as an argument
<dwidmann> basy: then, after, run swapon (with the device name as an argument here too)
<dwidmann> basy: assuming all of that goes okay, you can then add it to the /etc/fstab
<dwidmann> basy: SDD wouldn't be my choice for a swap though ... What with the limited number of write cycles and slowish write speeds ..
<basy> dwidmann: so i dont need to run fdisk?
<dwidmann> basy: right
<bazhang> !nickspam > jtholmes
<ubottu> jtholmes, please see my private message
<basy> dwidmann: thanks...
<genii> bazhang: I think they are ping-ponging because both names are already registered and he/she have no other nicks specified to use in their client
<bazhang> genii, aha; it was like 10 changes in two minutes :)
<koperton> hi guys :)
<genii> bazhang: True :)
<dwidmann> hi
<fjallagyldir> hej there
<fjallagyldir> anyone heard about windriver?
<genii> fjallagyldir: If you mean windriver.com website, yes. However, this is Kubuntu support and not Windows
<znh> Hello people. I'm currently using Kubuntu's LiveCD.. yet It does not seem to have flash player support in konqueror. does someone know how to get flash player support? The end result I'm focusing at is playing Youtube video's.. I don't care how
<Dragnslcr> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fjallagyldir> hmm no genii there should be a linux driver called windriver to use dlls and infs for linux
<SlimeyPete> fjallagyldir: there is such a thing for network cards. It's called ndiswrapper.
<SlimeyPete> it uses windows inf files
<genii> fjallagyldir: For network drivers there is ndiswrapper.
 * genii slides SlimeyPete a coffee
<genii> jtisme: Stop changing your name so much please
<altrortla> #php
<shock_day13> hello everyone
<znh> hi shock
<shock_day13> anyone here using the beta version of jaunty?
<shock_day13> hey znh
<fosco__> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<shock_day13> how r u?
<Torch> shock_day13: just curious ... day 13 of what?
<shock_day13> well it aint that mystical or anything
<shock_day13> the day when i created this id was dated 13
<shock_day13> so day 13
<Torch> shock_day13: ah, i see.
<shock_day13> and the pc had systemshock wallpaper
<_Goat_> hey does anyone know how i can switch to xP? i have a disk just dont know how
<shock_day13> so shock
<_Goat_> any help would be awesome =]
<shock_day13> hey goat you wanna switch to xp by removing kubuntu?
<_Goat_> yep
<_Goat_> i have kubuntu on my other pc
<shock_day13> then you will need the bootable disk
<_Goat_> hmm?
<_Goat_> so its possible...
<fjallagyldir> hmm the atheros ar5007g should also be supported by madwifi
<fjallagyldir> any repos for that?
<_Goat_> just dont know how thats the thing :X
<fjallagyldir> ofcourse i know sourceforge
<shock_day13> and in it you'll have to format the primary drive which you used to install linux cos an operating system can be installed in a primary partition
<shock_day13> well download xp
<shock_day13> and burn its image file
<_Goat_> shock_day13 damnit sounds hard work
<shock_day13> using k3b
<_Goat_> :(
<_Goat_> im screwed then
<genii> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<znh> I installed adobe-flashplugin deb ... restarted konqueror. yet still no Flash support. anyone?
<shock_day13> well xp is a paint in the ***
<shock_day13> sorry pain in the ***
<_Goat_> lol
 * genii sips his coffee
<shock_day13> oh sorry ubottu
<znh> genii: shock_day13 wasn't saying anything pirated or illegal. as people can download windows xp legally from microsoft's MSDN
<Torch> znh: yeah, right ;-)
<shock_day13> thnx fellows
<znh> Torch: proof me wrong
<genii> znh: It's borderline discussion. Also this isn't ##windows chanel
<_Goat_> ............
<Torch> znh: oh, i know that. i used to have an msdn subscription.
<_Goat_> ugg
<znh> lol, don't make an elephant out of this. im just saying... :-)
<Torch> znh: people who have that usually don't go around asking about windows support in linux channels, though.
<_Goat_> shock_day13
<znh> hmm I like that argument
<shock_day13> goat the best advise that i could give you is stick with kubuntu it's million times better
<_Goat_> shock_day13 ok your right
<fjallagyldir> damn some compile errors with actual madwifi version
<_Goat_> but may i pm you real quick?
<shock_day13> yup surely y not
<_Goat_> Cause you may convert me to kubuntu. If you tell me something
<_Goat_> ok cheers
<znh> Torch: some might be though
<Torch> fjallagyldir: madwifi used to be in restricted modules... isn't it there anymore?
<znh> for example allot of students have msdn licenses.. but yet still chit chat at IRC for their support
<cinex> _Goat_: if you duel boot xp after you have installed [k]ubuntu it will delete grub, which means reinstalling grub (which is easy)
<vbgunz> reinstalling grub is preferably (not hard) Vs (which is easy)
<vbgunz> (heh)
<cinex> it's easy
<vbgunz> cinex: tell that to someone who has never done it and needs to figure it out without grub on a boot
<cinex> how it owuld handle having to discover xp while u do it is a different matter (i've never done it)
<fjallagyldir> hmm Torch im not that deep into ubuntu pkg management therefor i dont know - and ask kindly *s*
<cinex> lol
<cinex> Torch: madwifi is easy to compile
<fjallagyldir> not here cinex
<cinex> where is 'here'
<fjallagyldir> an implicit declaration error
<cinex> u googled the error?
<fjallagyldir> on a kubuntu 8.10
<fjallagyldir> 2.6.27-11-generic
<fjallagyldir> yes
<fjallagyldir> they suggest to use ath9k module, but device not listet in iwconfig still
<cinex> This may or may not help. I believe that 8.10 uses mac80211 instead of ieee80211.
<cinex> And that 8.10 comes with ath9k (at least mine did) and maybe even ath5k (I blacklisted it in favor of ath9k)
<cinex> If I have the history right first came madwifi then ath5k and now it's up to ath9k. So I think you're taking a step backwards there.
<cinex> what is this ath9k ?
<fjallagyldir> is module
<cinex> do u need packet injection?
<fjallagyldir> dont think so
<cinex> then you could try ndiswrapper
<fjallagyldir> and as far as i see it doensnt support the 5007 chipset
<cinex> ndiswrapper it is then
<fjallagyldir> is it in the reps?
<cinex> yep but you will need cabextract and the windows driver
<cinex> and uw ill need to blacklist the linux drivers
<fjallagyldir> which shouldnt be the prob :-)
<cinex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<fjallagyldir> but i would prefer a linux native version cause of performance reasons
<cinex> no injection though so no speedy wepcracks
<Torch> fjallagyldir: can you pastebin the compile error you get?
<fjallagyldir> mom have to get it on my gentoo box
<cinex> that guide might not be the best one.
<fjallagyldir> Torch, plz the pastebin adr forgot it
<Torch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Torch> fjallagyldir: what did you say you were on? intrepid? i have madwifi in restricted-modules on intrepid (not using it though)
<fjallagyldir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139086/
<ubuntu_> hola
<cinex> hi
<fjallagyldir> Torch, im on a 8.10 kubuntu dont know the version name
<Torch> fjallagyldir: yes, 8.10 == intrepid
<Torch> fjallagyldir: can't you just install the restricted hardware module for your card?
<Torch> fjallagyldir: from the madwifi trac it looks like they have quite some trouble with recent kernels
<cinex> u could always go back a kernel
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> in kubuntu 8.04 i can't get flash for firefox working. the package cant be downloaded and the archive wont install manually
<cinex> KomiaPoika: get the .deb from the adobe website
<fjallagyldir> if i would know the name Torch ...
<fjallagyldir> as i said in gentoo all is a little bit different
<Torch> fjallagyldir: wait... i thought we were on kubuntu 8.10?
<KomiaPoika> cinex: it wont work on amd64
<asm`> hi
<asm`> i have a question
<fjallagyldir> yes we are
<cinex> KomiaPoika: I don't know then.
<asm`> im running kubuntu in Sun XVM and the display settings are just terrible. it is really small and i only have 2 screen size options.. is Vmware any better?
<fjallagyldir> but manly im using gentoo, therefor im not that trainied in kubuntu
<lovre> can i apply skins to amarok2?
<genii> KomiaPoika: You can always try http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Torch> fjallagyldir: okay, but you are used to doing things in a shell?
<fjallagyldir> lol of course
<asm`> ?
<fjallagyldir> most of the things i do in shell
<Torch> asm`: you need to install the guest additions in virtualbox
<fjallagyldir> bash
<asm`> torch
<asm`> I did?
<asm`>  <asm`> im running kubuntu in Sun XVM
<holyscott> Did amarok lose the mini player in version 2.0?
<Torch> fjallagyldir: use sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules to get the madwifi
<Torch> fjallagyldir: modprobe ath_hal and modprobe ath_pci
<Torch> fjallagyldir: see what dmesg says
<fjallagyldir> they r already in use
<Torch> fjallagyldir: hmm. so, whats in dmesg about them?
<Torch> fjallagyldir: also, do you get the interfaces in ifconfig?
<Torch> asm`: did you install the guest extensions from the virtualbox menu?
<fjallagyldir> neither in ifconfig nor iwconfig
<fjallagyldir> dmesg is ok
<fjallagyldir> sry but have to leave now
<jtheuer> hi, is jaunty using lilo by default?
<Pici> jtheuer: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Torch> jtheuer: no way.
<fjallagyldir> thanks anyway sofar Torch
<Torch> fjallagyldir: np
<jtheuer> Torch: I followed the kubuntu beta upgrade and I got a lilo config message
<Pici> jtheuer: Jaunty support is offtopic for this channel. Please seek support in #ubuntu+1
<jameshicks212121> can anyone tell me why I cannot ping google??  relevant stuff:   http://pastebin.com/d5bb24805
<sg> How is it is this talk about kubuntu
<sg> Are someone here?
<sg> My first time here :-)
<_Goat_> hi
<Torch> sg: welcome. this is indeed the kubuntu channel.
<snydererios> then hello and welcom sg
<jameshicks212121> its about time, we've been waiting.
<sg> OOO thanks a lot
<sg> so glad to meet someone using kubuntu
<Torch> jameshicks212121: can you telnet it? can you ping other hosts?
<Torch> jameshicks212121: are you running nscd?
<jameshicks212121> Torch: yes
<KomiaPoika> genii: now i installed flahsplayer with amd64 .so manually, but firefox doesnt see it
<jameshicks212121> Torch: I dont think so. (nscd).
<KomiaPoika> cinex
<Torch> jameshicks212121: you can indeed ping other hosts, like yahoo.com?
<genii> jameshicks212121: Interesting. Your route doesn't have any default. like:  default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth6    or so
<Laruft_> is it possible to configure resolution/depth of a virtual desktop?
<Torch> genii: it does.
<sg> You feel a bit alone using this distro connecting via e-mail
<Laruft_> I mean of a desktop in linux,  i have 4 desktops, i'd like one to be lower res, but upscaled
<Torch> Laruft_: X11 cannot do that AFAIK. you could run separate X11 ervers.
<jameshicks212121> genii: Line 19 in pastebin???
<Torch> jameshicks212121: your default route looks ok to me
<jameshicks212121> Torch: I don't understand how nslookup can work but ping can't resolve the host.
<Torch> jameshicks212121: i've seen that before.
<jameshicks212121> Torch: apt-get update doesn't work either. I don't really care about the ping.....
<Torch> jameshicks212121: it's not often that happens, but it can indeed happen.
<Torch> jameshicks212121: what does your /etc/hosts look like?
<sg> I guess I'm a typical kubuntu newbiee no wireless network
<sg> And few more problems solved a time to time
<jameshicks212121> Torch: updated pastebin http://pastebin.com/d29649d97
<snydererios> sg do you know, which wlan-chip your pc/laptop uses?
<genii> jameshicks212121: line 19 reads: 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth6    and not for instance like on my box: default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0    (would be eth6 in your case)
<Torch> genii: it's still a valid default route
<holyscott> any problems found with the new beta since release?
<jameshicks212121> genii: I did add the route by hand is that why it loooks different?
<genii> jameshicks212121: Yes, likely
<Torch> jameshicks212121: mine looks the same and comes from DHCP
<sg> Well I have another bigger problem now, like when I try to read from the deskmenu on the bottom all the menus come up empty
<Torch> jameshicks212121: /etc/hosts looks okay. i'd remove the 127.0.1.1 line, however
<sg> snydereios have you seen this problem before
<sg> ??
<genii> KomiaPoika: Did you put the .so file it un-tarred into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/       ?
<sg> It goes on because when I use Amrok all the menus come up empty allso :-/
<jameshicks212121> Torch: OK got rid of it. problem persists.
<Torch> jameshicks212121: thought so ;-)
<sg> snydereios And using this IRC window all the menus are empty and on my right I have pictures of users but no names are readable
<KomiaPoika> genii: i have now
<sg> Thougt they blink when people goes of the server :-)
<genii> KomiaPoika: So restart firefox. Then put in url bar:      about:plugins               and see if it shows there
<jsmith3> anyone know a way to look at kubuntu log files? I've formatted twice already with the same problem that happens a couple weeks into use: after logging in through kdm, the screen goes black and restarts back to kdm, works fine on root though
<Torch> jameshicks212121: again, you _can_ telnet google? but apt-get doesn't work?
<jameshicks212121> Torch: telnet: could not resolve google.com/telnet: Name or service not known
<Torch> jameshicks212121: ah, ok.
<Torch> jameshicks212121: and yahoo.com or other external hosts?
<genii> jsmith3: I can tell by those symptoms already that you need to chown all the stuff in the users home directory back their name
<jameshicks212121> Torch: only thing that seems to resolve names is nslookup.
<Torch> jameshicks212121: nslookup is obsolete for years now. use dig and host
<jameshicks212121> Torch: sorry, dig works OK too.
<Torch> jameshicks212121: ok
<jsmith3> genii: ill try that
<genii> jsmith3: This means all the hidden dot-files too
<jsmith3> yeah, ill use the -R switch
<jameshicks212121> Torch: telnet to yahoo.com gave same results as google.com
<Torch> jameshicks212121: so in conclusion: no external resolving. but dig works.
<jameshicks212121> Torch: yes and driving me crazy.... This should be easy...  :(
<Torch> jameshicks212121: add another nameserver to /etc/resolve.conf. just to see what happens.
<jameshicks212121> Torch: I added the two OpenDNS servers to top of resolv.conf, I can ping both servers by IP, and problem persists.
<Athunye> I cannot visualize kubuntu.org in opera. The content is not displayed.
<Torch> Athunye: same here. can't use another browser?
<Torch> jameshicks212121: hmm, hmm, hmm.
<Athunye> Yes. Firefox. But I like opera more :D
<Torch> Athunye: no doubt this should be fixed... maybe you can file a bug report?
<Athunye> Sure.
<|PaperTiger|> How do I changed to a specific graphics driver I've installed?
<|PaperTiger|> I know it's xorg.*something* but what do I have to do to get there?
<Athunye> Torch: I will as soon I get some "free" time.
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: if you're not familiar with using a shell, don't go there ;-)
<|PaperTiger|> Torch, thank you
<Athunye> |PaperTiger|: backup the file, first.
<|PaperTiger|> Torch,, I've been told about doing it before, as I had problems, so I sort of know
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: Athunye is right, make a backup.
<|PaperTiger|> Torch, I know it's in the decice section and I change it to the name of the driver I wish to use. And I shall
<|PaperTiger|> Athunye, thanks
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: if you're just going to replace Driver "nv" by Driver "nvidia" or something, that shouldn't be too hard, yes.
<|PaperTiger|> It's ATi
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: well, don't use DRiver "nvidia", then ;-)
 * Torch goes feeding the cats.
<|PaperTiger|> Torch, nope :P It should be going from fglrx to radeonhd
 * jameshicks212121 is going to burn one and ponder his problem some more......
<mreznik> just a small question
<|PaperTiger|> Torch, as a backup, is copying the file to Documents enough?
<mreznik> i have a MSI 662v-m is not working the video on Kubuntu
<|PaperTiger|> Torch, then I believe I have to log out afterward, correct?
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: copy it anywhere to your home folder, thats fine
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: you need to restart X. log out might not be enough
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: ctrl+alt+backspace used to do that, but ubuntu might be blocking that
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: if that doesn't do anything, reboot.
<|PaperTiger|> Torch, okay. How do I actually edit it? I don't think the propaitry (excuse spelling) driver is installed.. :S
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: edit what? xorg.conf?
<|PaperTiger|> Yes, it opens with Kate, but I don't think the bit I need to edit is there
<Torch> jameshicks212121: this sounds like something complicated. i don't think we'll find a solution here for your problem. you might want to consider the forums.
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: hmm, you want to go from fglrx to radeonhd, but there's no Driver "fglrx" in there?
<|PaperTiger|> No
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: can you pastebin the file?
<|PaperTiger|> It won't let me activate the proprietary FGLRX driver
<|PaperTiger|> Damnit, I have to go to work now...
<|PaperTiger|> Will you still be on here at just gone 8, Torch?
<jameshicks212121> Torch: Thanks for the effort.
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: no, i'll have to leave soon
<Torch> jameshicks212121: np. sorry we didn't find it, though.
<|PaperTiger|> Okay, Torch, not to worry, I'll ask someone else. Thanks for the help though.
<|PaperTiger|> Much appreciated.
<Torch> |PaperTiger|: you're welcome. good luck.
<dave_> Hi guys , who  knows why when i install programs for gnome (when i have kde 4.1) the system is change to gnome  ;/
<cinex> dave_: do u mean when you boot it up or when you get the log in screen  ?
<dave_> yep
<cinex> 1 or both?
<dave_> but before i install some gnome programs
<dave_> and system is changing for gnome,, like in ubuntu
<cinex> ok. to get the kde login screen back you could try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<cinex> and to get the kubuntu boot splash back you could use usplash (with: sudo apt-get install usplash usplash-themes
<cinex> )
<dave_> tnx :) if i will make the same mistake i will try it
<cinex> ill brb
<_Goat_> cinex is going to be right back.
<dave_> because i had that situation twice and i was tired of reformating the kubuntu
<dave_> (sorry of my english)
<Torch> dave_: reinstalling usually isn't really such a great idea.
<dave_> i know
<Torch> dave_: because you won't learn anything that way and make the same mistake again.
<dave_> but i couldn't do that in other way
<Advil_> hello: kde 4 b!tched on me when installing some updates today - I was running a beta of 4.2 at the time... I can't load kde right now so I'm wanting to run a "full upgrade" from apt-get.  Can someone please give me the command line to perform an upgrade on kde 4.2?  I think I have the correct repositories.
<Torch> Advil_: if you have kde 4.2 beta and the right repos, apt-get (or adept or whatever) should just pull the updates.
<mreznik> how to find drivers for a MSI 662m-v for linux video card
<cinex> nvidia?
<Advil_> Torch: thanks - I must not be set then.  apt-get is showing me nothing.  when I try to startx (x doesn't start at all), I get: no /home/me/.xsession file, no /home/me/.Xsession file, no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found; aborting"  lol, nice huh?
<_Goat_> Advil_ is laughing out loud.
<mreznik> yes nvidia
<cinex> you can, ususally, get them from the kmenu > system > hardware drivers application.
<Advil_> _Goat_, that's annoying
<cinex> if that's not possible nvidia will have a driver on its website.
<mreznik> ok
<mreznik> is because i searched on internet i dont found the drivers just for windows
<Torch> Advil_: sounds bad.
 * Torch needs to go, however.
<Torch> cya
<cinex> mreznik: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<cinex> mreznik: try to get the ubuntu ones from the hardware drivers application though
<Advil_> can anyone tell me how to completely remove KDE from the command line
<cinex> no
<cinex> remove the kde-base etc, and then remove all the apps?
<cinex> Advil_: are u low on space?
<mreznik> thanks cinex
<mreznik> see yah
<Advil_> kde wont' start.  I'd like to remove and re-add
<iwantfool> KDE 4 sucks
<oobe> Advil_, just remove your .kde folder
<oobe> it contains your kde settings
<cinex> Advil_: have you messed with the /tmp directory/partition/drive?
<dave_> Hi, can some one help me with a graphic problems on laptop? (sis mirage )
<oobe> mv .kde .kde.old then ctl alt backspace
<cinex> Advil_: inm my experience the /tmp permissions are the usual suspect when kde wont start
<Advil_> I had a beta of kde 4.2 installed, after some updates today, including latest kernel, kde now won't start.  I have no X-windows session at all
<Advil_> reboots bring me to command line
<Sliphead> Hiya, I think my vga driver is not installed, how should I check?
<Advil_> startx gives me errors that I've mentioned above.
<cinex> Advil_: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cinex> see if that helps
<Advil_> ok
<cinex> probably wont, but it might install something that is missing.
<cinex> u could also try reconfiguring your graphics driver
<oobe> sounds like its your x configuration not kde
<cinex> depending on what settings the xorg.conf has
<oobe> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Advil_> cinex, how do I force dependencies on that command line?
<oobe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<cinex> how do u mean Advil_ what dependancys do u need and for what?
<Advil_> it lists pages of package dependancies;
<cinex> for a .deb?
<Advil_> "Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that the package is simply not installable and a bug report against the package should be filed.
<Advil_> then it lists pages of unmet dependencies
<cinex> using apt-get?
<Advil_> yes
<cinex> i would try (porbably vainly) sudo apt-get install blah > list
<cinex> then edit the file list so u can install the dependancys
<cinex> sudo apt-get install `cat list`
<cinex> not guaranteed to work though.
<Advil_> should apt-get allow you to pull dependencies automatically?
<cinex> it should install them anyway
<cinex> Advil_: it should offer to download them for you.
<Advil_> hmm
<cinex> unless you need to add repositorys to the list (it should inform you of that too)
<cinex> Advil_: have you done something to break it ?
<cinex> or has it always been this way ?
<Advil_> just today it broke -- I installed about 86 updates available, including the new kernel
<Advil_> after rebooting, X failed and bounced me to command line
<cinex> Advil_: try dropping back to the old kernel yet?
<Advil_> I think I removed it... lol  I recently did an "autoremove"
<cinex> 1 sec
<cinex> meh i can't remeber where kernels are kept
<oobe> /boot
<cinex> i was gonna say /lib/modules
<cinex> /boot
<cinex> ls /boot
<leafw> how do we get java applets to work on 64-bit firefox?
<Advil_> my error when trying to startx is;  "no /home/me/.xsession file, no /home/me/.Xsession file, no session managers, and no terminal emulators found; aborting"
<cinex> Advil_: your home directory still there?
<Advil_> sheesh, I didn't even check...
<Advil_> yes, still there
<cinex> and can you get sudo startx to work ?
<Advil_> oh, I'm not running that with sudo...  just startx.  lemme try
<Advil_> same errors
<genii> sudo startx will royally screw up any permissions anyhow
<cinex> lete /home/admin/.Xauthority before running "startx" again.
<cinex> permissions can be fixed with find
<Advil_> I'm not worried about permissions
<Advil_> cinex, what's that command?
<cinex> rm ~/.Xauthority
<cinex> for a guess
<cinex> u might have to tab it
<Advil_> and by "admin", you mean my username?
<cinex> admin?
<Advil_> <cinex> lete /home/admin/.Xauthority before running "startx" again.
<cinex> ya, your username
<Advil_> you want me to remove /.Xauthority?
<Advil_> in my dir?
<cinex> ~/.Xauthority
<cinex> dont forget the squiggle
<Advil_> ya, just making sure - it's asking me...
<KomiaPoika> on 8.04 fresh install, updated with medibuntu, both google earth from packages and google earth5 from website segfault. why?
<KomiaPoika> i have amd64 with nvidia driver and lib32 enabled
<Advil_> k, that's gone
<cinex> try startx again
<KomiaPoika> ok
<KomiaPoika> oh, not me
<KomiaPoika> ill try reinstall nvidia
<Advil_> same errors - no session manager, window manager, terminal emulators, no /.xsession, /.Xsession files
<cinex> meh, id install gnome or reinstall
<Advil_> lol, that's what I'm trying to do -- reinstall KDE, that is
<Advil_> you think KDE isn't the problem
<cinex> no, i think if your lucky installing ubuntu-desktop will reconfigure what's broke lol
<cinex> or get an older kernel running
<cinex> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cinex> how many kernels are listed at the bottom ?
<Advil_> I've got 2.6.24-9, 11, 14, 16 listed
<cinex> reboot and run one ? u know how ?
<Advil_> I'll try - I don't think it's a kernel issue - some other update screwed this.
<cinex> oh
<Advil_> I'd like to remove kde/xwindows complete and try to reinstall.  maybe not worth the hassle
<cinex> hmmm
<Advil_> I'm in 2.6.24-16 now
<cinex> advil it would be easier to just reinstall the whole OS, from a usb pen it only take 15 misn
<cinex> mins
<Advil_> not on this slow laptop...
<cinex> lots of posts abhout the error message but no fix
<Advil_> sorry, I'm running 2.6.24-14 right now
<cinex> is it working?
<Advil_> no
<linuksamiko> hello I've got some bugs I found in the beta. Where can I post them?
<cinex> if your laptop is slow xubuntu might speed it (btw)
<Advil_> http://forum.kde.org/just-upgrade-and-kde4-is-broken-t-38105.html
<Advil_> this is what's happening to me
<cinex> buggered then ?
<cinex> install kde3?
<cinex> oh wwait
<cinex> erm
<Advil_> I like to fix things.. hehe  I'm trying to get out of the Windows mind-set of "reinstall it!"
<cinex>  ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cinex> that should have copys of everything you installed
<cinex> maybe (if your willing to fry it to death) sudo dpkg -r /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<Sliphead> How do I find out my gfx card's memory?
<cinex> will get rid of al ot of it so u can reinstall what u 'hack out'
<cinex> but im not saying it a good idea and take no responsibilty for it.
<emacspy> Hello, I have just bought a used laptop and want to put linux on it. The problem is the BIOS is passworded. Its a newer laptop so cmos batt cannot be taken out probably. Im afraid to try any killcmos type app. I am using data recovery now to maybe link a password as it boots to windows. Is there any easy fix to get into the BIOS?
<dave_> in the laptop you have that small battery
<cinex> emacspy have you googled around for default passwordS?
<emacspy> cinex: yes , and its a phoenix bios
<dave_> take it out for few seconds and the memory on smos will be resrad
<Advil_> emacspy, is that a toshiba?
<Advil_> they are HARD to bypass BIOS passwords.
<cinex> emacspy: http://www.ozzu.com/hardware/laptop-locked-with-password-bios-setup-t68869.html
<pteague> how do i change the size at which kde starts complaining about there not being enough space on the drive?
<cinex> pteague: get a bigger drive (BOOM BOOM)
<emacspy> Advil_: its a panasonic
<Advil_> I successfully did mine, but it invloved basically stripping it apart completely to the motherboard, where there were to BIOS contacts that had to be shorted.
<pteague> cinex: that's  not useful & that's not the problem... i still have about 20G left & i'm moving stuff over to my file server... however, why is it complaining at 20G?
<genii> emacspy: Can it boot from a floppy? You can always flash the bios with a new or same version from a bootdisk and see if it all goes to defaults
<KomiaPoika> ok, i fixed my google earth by reinstalling nvidia
<pteague> & konqueror complaining about the disk space is the only new different thing that it did which i'm guessing caused konqueror to crash
<emacspy> genii: it does not contain a floppy or cdrom and i think it has the newest bios
<ubuntu__> hello all
<dwidmann> hmm, that's better now ... qt 4.5 and kde 4.2.2(well, will be in a week anyway)...
<ubuntu__> iam new here so any one can help me about how can i chat here
<genii> emacspy: Sometimes hardware changes will cause the bios to want to load also. Maybe yank a stick of ram out and see if it needs to load into bios to confirm the hardware change or so
<emacspy> genii: okay ill try that
<emacspy> ty
<dwidmann> Yes, that's always a lovely pain ... yank a stick of ram or put one in, and you get to spend 5 minutes while it memtests
 * dwidmann rolls eyes
<genii> dwidmann: I used t get into a lot of machines like Compaqs like that
<dwidmann> genii: my laptop did that when I upgraded it, it must have taken at least 5 minutes (4gb of ram)
<Carutsu> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Carutsu> I updated to 9.04 and it seems I broke something because all graphics releated tasks are slow, I have an intel 945 card..
<Carutsu> also from time to time i get artifacts in my windows (part of other windows or black areas)
<dwidmann> Carutsu: I've heard lots of complaints about Jaunty and graphics ... maybe that's among them
<dingding> hello
<Carutsu> dwidmann: it's something kubuntu-releated since I was using 4.2.1 from ppa and everything was fine
<dingding> anyone have problems with skype?
<ubuntu__> hi
<Carutsu> anyway I forgot that I should go to ubuntu+1 for this distribution
<dingding> i cant call others
<dingding> its say that is an audio problem
<dingding> but others can call me
<Advil_> I'm attempting to install Gnome right now to at least get into a desktop
<dingding> advil:what is your problem
<Advil_> X-windows / KDE won't start.  Giving me errors after an update today
<dingding> Advil_:install gnome
<Advil_> dingding, isn't that what I just said I'm doing?  hehe
<dingding> Advil_:how much do you have to wait do dowmload it?
<Advil_> who knows.  it's 15% done now
<Advil_> seem to be averaging only 55 kb/s
<dingding> Advil_ : in how much time got to 15%
<Advil_> 5 minutes?
<dingding> cool
<dingding> in half an hour you will get gnome
<Advil_> I'm not hopeful to be honest.  I don't think Gnome will work either
<dingding> Advil_:pray that you wount get an error installing gnome
<Advil_> something else seems to be screwed here as well
<dwidmann> Advil_: if it's X giving the errors and not KDE, then gnome won't work either, so which was it?
<dingding> Advil_: why not try ubuntu?
<Advil_> 'cause I like KDE better
<Advil_> ?
<genii> Advil_: dwidmann is on the right track. If it's an underlying X issue, what desktop you go to won't make any difference
<dingding> dwidmann: he made an update so x was not affected
<dingding> Advil_: gnome is better for me kde plasma crashes every time
<Advil_> genii, I know... I get the grey X screen like from 15 years ago, and this error msg
<Advil_> no Xsession:unable to start Xsession -no "/home/gabo/.xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found
<Advil_> gabo - is not me... just a c&p
<genii> Advil_: Sounds like it's loading the default wm when there isn't one specified (twm or such)
<dingding> Advil_: man that serious ,you should reinstall the system
<Advil_> genii, any idea's on how to get one then?
<Advil_> dingding; lol yeah, I've been told that
<dingding> Advil_: how do you talk to us if no x exists?
<Advil_> I'm on Windows right now
<dingding> ohh
<genii> Advil_: Well, tedious, but maybe to try something like   sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<genii> Advil_: If you make a new user does X load OK for them, or not?
<Advil_> genii, I wasn't aware of the --reinstall option.  I was looking for that earlier.  darn
<Advil_> I haven't tried a new user -- how to do that from command line?
<dwidmann> Advil_: sudo adduser
<genii> Advil_: sudo adduser newusername
<genii> dwidmann: Tie!
 * genii sips
<dwidmann> genii: hee hee
<dwidmann> If I wasn't lagging 3 seconds maybe it wouldn't have been a tie :(
<dwidmann> (I'm always lagging a lot ... wish I could get a better internet connection 'round here)
<Advil_> no joy - same error
<dwidmann> advil, want the command to reinstall everything you've got installed?
<Advil_> something's wrong with X
<genii> Advil_: OK, so it doesn't seem then to be a permissions in the home dir type of thing. I'd give the kubuntu-desktop reinstall a whirl
<dingding> Advil_:you probably should reinstall
<ikonia> dingding: why should he re-install ?
<dingding> ikonia:what do you mean ?
<ikonia> dingding: you just said a user should re-install ?
<dwidmann> sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | tr '\n' ' ')
<dingding> ikonia: he made a bad update and his X is dead
<Advil_> ikonia, he means reinstall the whole kubuntu, genii means reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> Advil_: yes - reinstralling kubuntu is not the answer
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking why someone has just been told to re-install
<Advil_> dwidmann, that looks complicated.  What does that command do?
<dwidmann> command mentioned above will reinstall everything that's installed :)
<dingding> Advil_: try what genii says but if does not work your only choice
<ikonia> dingding: no it's not
<Advil_> dwidmann, but if something is missing, I would be in the same boat, no?
<ikonia> telling someone to re-install the OS to fix X11 is really a last resort - what else have you tried to fix it ?
<dingding> ikonia:what it`s not?
<dwidmann> Advil_: maybe so
<genii> Advil_: dwidmann's command will get a list of your currently installed packages and then reinstall them again
<Advil_> i'm 51% done gnome
<ikonia> dingding: to fix an X server - reinstalling the OS without ANY form of debugging is not an answer
<dwidmann> I've a better idea though, I think.
<Advil_> ikonia, it's a quick "fix". lol
<dwidmann> Advil_: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dingding> ikonia:it is a solution if that is the only choice
<ikonia> dingding: how is it his only choice - what else have you tried
<dingding> ikonia:never mind
<ikonia> dingding: no - that is not the answer
<Advil_> ikonia, I haven't done much other than trying to get apt-get to update, upgrade, install kubuntu-dektop. This morning after a ton of updates including kernel, i'm stuck in the command line
<dingding> ikonia: hey you want to cut off my head for that
<ikonia> dingding: if you don't know how to fix something - or don't know how to debug or progress it - don't offer advice like "re-install the OS" - you have skated on thin ice
<dingding> ?
<dwidmann> ikonia: it can be an answer if it worked previously and having it working is time sensitive
<dingding> ikonia:what do you mean with-you have skated on thin ice
<ikonia> dwidmann: have you tried anything ? have you stated it's time sensative
<dwidmann> We're not talking about me here, but I've run into situations fitting what I just said before.
<Advil_> settle down fella's, this isn't a huge deal.  I'd rather get it working than reinstall the whole system, but it's not a big deal.  It's a second system for me
<topyli> reinstalling is almost never needed. better to fix the existing system
<ikonia> dingding: I'll make this clear - if you don't know the answer or how to progress it - dont offer people help
<ikonia> dingding: telling someone to re-install the OS blindly with no debugging or knowledge of the problem is not advice to be given out
<dwidmann> topyli: it can be needed if there are *cough cough*problemswithupdatedpackages*cough cough*
<dingding> ikonia:what is wrong with you ,you are ready to shoot me for nothing
<genii> Advil_: It's usually more informative and educational when a problem can be diagnosed and repaired intstead of side-stepping the entire "why is it actually happening" issue. But a lot of users would often rather give up and start over.
<topyli> dwidmann: perhaps, when you have strange packages in your system
<Advil_> genii, I agree -- which is why I'm here
<dwidmann> things like wanting to print, very strange indeed :P
<ikonia> Advil_: do you want to exaplin the problem a little and we can have a better look at it
<topyli> "reboot. if that doesn't work, reinstall." i think  i heard that when i was using dos and windows pc's in the late 80s
<dwidmann> (old problem, nevermind that dead horse)
<Advil_> ikonia, basically I installed about 86 updates this morning including the newest kernel
<ikonia> Advil_: which new kernel  ?
<Advil_> upon reboot, it brings me to command line.  When I startx it gives me these errors
<Advil_> no Xsession:unable to start Xsession -no "/home/gabo/.xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found
<Advil_> I think the kernel was 2.6.24-16
<ikonia> Advil_: this is an 8.04 install ?
<Advil_> although I'm running 2.6.24-14 now
<Advil_> 8.10
<ikonia> Advil_: you sure thats 8.10 ?
<ikonia> Advil_: 8.10 should have a 2.6.27 kernel
<ikonia> Advil_: check with lsb_release -a what version you've got
<Advil_> let me check
<ikonia> Advil_: could be a bit messy if not
<Advil_> hmmm... screwy:
<Advil_> Distributor ID" Ubuntu
<ikonia> Advil_: thats fine - what else does it say
<Advil_> Desc: Ubuntu 8.10, relase 8.10 intrepid
<Advil_> 2.6.27-14 is the kernel I'm using now
<Advil_> not 24...
<ikonia> Advil_: ok - thats better, that makes more sense
<ikonia> Advil_: can you check if you have the propsed repo enabled ?
<ikonia> Advil_: this could be the root of the problem as I'm only saying 2.6.27-11 as latest
<ikonia> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> Advil_: do you know how to check for the proposed repo ?
<Advil_> no, sorry
<dwidmann> Advil_: what does apt-cache policy linux-image say for you?
<Advil_> other info about this: i was using a beta 4.2 kde
<ikonia> Advil_: no problem - check out dwidmanns command, or look in /etc/apt/sources.list for the proposed repo - see if it's enabled
<Advil_> I have proposed/main packages 2.6.27.11.14 0
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> proposed, Advil_ the first thing I'd suggest is removing that
<Advil_> alright -- I think I had to add that to get the beta KDE a while ago?
<ikonia> Advil_: ahhh possibly yes
<ikonia> Advil_: that would make sense
<dwidmann> Advil_: keeping proprosed enabled is generally a bad idea
<ikonia> Advil_: the proposed repo's are not always stable and can break things (seen it many times)
<Advil_> as I'm finding. hehe
<ikonia> Advil_: just so you understand why I'm suggesting removing it
<dwidmann> Advil_: if you were the one with the X problem earlier, maybe reinstalling really could be the easiest fix, if you're encountering problems with proposed packages ...
<dwidmann> (seeing as I'm technically not allowed to recommend downgrading, right?)
<ikonia> dwidmann: you can suggest a downgrade
<Advil_> as an aside: gnome is installing now
<ikonia> dwidmann: thats a good solution, nothing wrong with that
<dwidmann> ikonia: it depends how many packages are in question though
<ikonia> Advil_: no point in bothering with desktops until your Xserver is running
<ikonia> dwidmann: a very good point
<Advil_> no doubt.
<Advil_> ok, so I edit my package list and remark those proposed?
<ikonia> Advil_: when it starts and it drops you the command prompt are there any warnings/info on screen before
<ikonia> Advil_: remove the proposed repo and do a sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Advil_: that will put you back on the "main" repo's only
<dwidmann> There is a way to do them all, but I don't remember the specifics, and it involves using the pin priority in apt preferences, or was it apt.conf, or something like that
<ikonia> dwidmann: yes, I've done that in the past, I remember a clever scripted way of doing it, I'll see if I can dig it out
<dwidmann> setting the priority on packages from the stable packages to greater than 1000, so it c an force a downgrade
<ikonia> be interesting to know if this is a broken package, or a driver / config problem
<ikonia> if it's a broken package good to submit the bug report so it doesn't get out of proposed
<ikonia> Advil_: what video card do you have ?
<dwidmann> (lspci | grep VGA)
<Advil_> sorry, it's running in a VM...  I can't remember how to edit my sources
<ikonia> Advil_: ahhh it's running on a vm ok thats good info
<ikonia> Advil_: the first thing I'd suggest is rebooting back into the 2.6.27.11 kernel - its the current stable, lets work from the stable platform if possible
<Advil_> lol
<Advil_> for sh!ts and giggles, I tried startx again before rebooting... and I'm in Gnome
<ikonia> Advil_: try to control the langauge please.
<ikonia> Advil_: really, so the desktop loaded
<Advil_> yes, It's up, editing sources now
<ikonia> Advil_: good good, getting rid of the proposed updates is a good thing
<Advil_> ikonia, are those listed as "unsupported updates" in the software sources?
<ikonia> Advil_: correct, so technically I should hang up the phone caller ;)
<Advil_> hehe
<Advil_> updating repository now.
<Advil_> thanks for all your help, ikonia
<Advil_> I have to get going in about 15-20 min.
<ikonia> Advil_: no problem, if you want to go back to "stable" come back and we'll work through the correct procedure
<Advil_> how do I know if I have the "default" repo's
<ikonia> Advil_: if you've disabled proposed you've back to default
<slow-motion> hi
<Advil_> ikonia, is it possible to have both KDE and Gnome running to allow me the choice when logging in?
<genii> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<slow-motion> hi genii
<ikonia> Advil_: sure
<stdin> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<genii> Advil_: The login manager just will usually list whatever options you have in Sessions
<Advil_> thanks
<Advil_> why does synaptic list kubuntu-desktop as version 1.101?
<stdin> Advil_: that's just the version of that meta-package
<genii> Advil_: Thats just the version of the kubuntu-desktop package, not the versions of the subpackages like KDE that it installs
<stdin> it's just a package that depends on other packages
<Advil_> ok...
 * genii slides stdin a coffee
<Advil_> I'm guessing that KDE 4.2 is not going to be in this list, then
 * stdin inhales the coffee for speedy caffeine absorption
<stdin> Advil_: it's 4.1, but you can upgrade to 4.2 by enabling intrepid-backports
<Advil_> thanks stdin
<Advil_> one more Q before I go today... is there a graphic Grub editor?
<Advil_> or... how do I ensure that I boot into kernel 2.6.27.11
<ikonia> Advil_: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or select it manually each time
<stdin> there is an editor in system settigns
<stdin> called "GRUB Editor" ;)
<aditirex> where can I find help about issues with ati cards on jaunty  ?
<stdin> in #ubuntu+1
<aditirex> thks
<Advil_> I thought so - in KDE there was, I don't see that in Gnome
<Advil_> installing it now..  thanks again for all the help guys!
<Advil_> (or girls0!
<trampy> the wireshark icon on my desktop is signiffigantly larger than the rest of the icons.
<trampy> what an eyesore
<trampy> inconsistant
<genii> gtk/qt icon mixing
<trampy> is there a way to fix it?
<trampy> it would be nice
<trampy> intrepid.
<trampy> linux crap.
<ikonia> trampy: ?
<idespinner> anyone here running Intel GMA graphics with Kubuntu 9.04?
<Palee> Hi to everyone, I'm lookimg for help in TV Tuner topic, thx
<jameshicks212121> genii: FYI - I fixed my DNS problem from earlier. changed /etc/nsswitch.conf hosts line too --  hosts:          files dns     now ping works on google.com YAY!!
<genii> jameshicks212121: Cool... thanks for reporting back on the solution, it may help others later
<jameshicks212121> genii: thats what I was hoping.............
<jameshicks212121> gnite all
<jjros> 2440
<jjros> list mini2440
<_Goat_>  i hate to be a pain all. I have tried and tried for three days to get kubuntu online
<_Goat_> i use wireless internet. Please can someone give me a tortorial of how to set it up. i have run out of google pages lol
<idespinner> _Goat_: what distribution are you running?
<marcos__> hi
<sg> How does a man spot out a new irc site's and log in to them ?
<marcos__> alguien que hable español
<sg> No hable inglaterrra
<marcos__> what?
<marcos__> Lol
<shantzu> hello
<sg> lol
<shantzu> what's a good ftp/scp client with norton-like interface for kubuntu?
<marcos__> ok, bye
<sg> bye
<marcos__> exit
<sg> So how does this Irc works?
<boboso> can anyone suggest a burning program other than k3b since it keeps giving me errors when i use it?
<thebe> I am new user and trying to configure openssh server in ubuntu server
<thebe> sudo apt-get install openssh-server, but I got package missing message
<thebe> package openssh server has no installation candidate, what should i do then??
<thebe> anyone to help me??
<sg> My solution for wireless problem's was conecting with wire hehehehe
<sg> Not much of a solution
<sg> But I've got the internet now
<sg> And there you can get help og diffrent forums, on irc chatrooms and of course with google
<josh-l> whats the easiest way to create a custom usplash?
<sg> #list
<sg> what is usplash?
<josh-l> boot splash
<wir> Hi All
<scarfhogg> hi all. i'm on kubuntu 9.04 beta and tried to install the package libical-dev
<scarfhogg> but it gives me a dependency error: libical-dev: Hängt ab: libical0 (= 0.43-2) aber 0.43-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 soll installiert werden
<knotnaam> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<evoleh> Does anyone know I reset programs on ubuntu? I tried to remove a program and then readd it, but the settings were still the same.
<jamesjedimaster> look for its settings inside .kde directory and delete them
<evoleh> Aight. Thnx
<kanon-mat> or maybe use dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<kanon-mat> it may not be a kde app
<shantzu> could anyone please recommend me a good text editor with syntax highlighting for web editors (php, html, js, css, etc)?
<jamesjedimaster> kate, I saw its highlighted syntax. but I still prefer vi
<kanon-mat> quanta is for web dev
<scarfhogg> jedit
<kalidar> guys i have a seriuos problem when i play et the game bugs out and crashes alot
<kalidar> and i lag terrabaly even tho the graphics are medeoker
<kalidar> can someone help me fix this?
<kanon-mat> u have compiz on?
<kalidar> yea
<kalidar> compiz is gnome isent it/
<kalidar> im in kde
<kalidar> im in kwin i think
<kanon-mat> anyway, desktop effects can interfere with games
<shantzu> cool, thanks guys =)
<kalidar> \ok
<kalidar> whats your shugestion?
<jamesjedimaster> disable compiz and/or disable acceleration graphics
<kanon-mat> if you use desktop effects, try playing without
<kalidar> how do i do that? that sucks btw i shouldent have to do all this stuff evertime iwana play a game
<kanon-mat> or is this a gfx driver issue?
<kalidar> what do you consider desktop efects i have alot of widgets if thats what u mean
<kalidar> dont think its graphix driver isue
<kalidar> as i se the game fine most of the time
<kalidar> just sometimes the game glitches out
<kalidar> and crashes and or graphix get bugy
<kanon-mat> do you run some other apps at the same time?
<kalidar> umm just ktorrent
<kalidar> and xchat
<BOZG> Hey
<_Goat_> hi
<kalidar> do i seriousley have to disable desktop effects and metacity --replace everytime i wana play a game?
<BOZG> Since I switched to Kubuntu, from Ubuntu, Firefox no longer associates any file types with programmes.
<BOZG> Anyone have any idea?
<kanon-mat> running torrents while playing games is known to lag you down
<BOZG> Even clicking Open Containing Folder asks me to open with
<kalidar> i disable the downloads tho
<kalidar> i just leave it open is al
<kalidar> ok how do i disable desktop effects and what is a good window manager for kde cuz kwin sux
<kalidar> everytime i run a fulscren game in kwin it gets glithey
<kalidar> and colorfull lol
<kanon-mat> i think kwin is ok, idk
<kalidar> aww man well im using metacity rite now
<kanon-mat> i play games in windowed mode the size of my screen
<jamesjedimaster> k menu -> system -> desktop effects
<kalidar> and metacity is gnome
<kanon-mat> and turn borders off
<kanon-mat> i use kde3, idk exactly how that works in kde4
<kalidar> that dosent work
<kalidar> i think its a kde 4 isue
<jamesjedimaster> do you use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kalidar> kubuntu
<wir> 8.04 or 8.10?
<kalidar> also i cant get sound in games
<kalidar> 8.10
<kanon-mat> have you tried other games?
<kalidar> sorry just et i cant get sound
<kalidar> yeah other games work fine untill i fullscren them
<wir> what graphics car u got?
<kalidar> when i play games fulscren it gliches and gets realy colorfull and glitchey
<kalidar> i dunno
<wir> that's a point
<wir> u need know otherwise we cannot help
<kanon-mat> some games dont provide sound in glx and in 64bit version
<kalidar> well if is my graphics card then im skrewed
<kalidar> im playing the 32 bit version
<wir> ah sorry sound card ;-)
<kanon-mat> so i use the sdlversion
<kalidar> how i find out what sound card i have
<wir> thats rather not a problem
<kalidar> ich forget he soundcard
<kalidar> i wana get the graphix workin first
<kalidar> no point fixing sound if i cant play it lol
<wir> find out more about your hardware
<wir> what do u see in logs?
<kalidar> omg i hate linux
<kanon-mat> what graphics card
<kalidar> hold on
<kalidar> how i find out what graphix card i have
<kalidar> in linux
<kanon-mat> open case :)
<wir> kalidar: if u hate it why u use it?
<kalidar> cuz i love it too
<kalidar> lol i hate it and i love it
<Mamarok> kalidar: type lspci in a console
<kalidar> its a love hate relationship
<kalidar> lspci got it
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello, is there a problem with updating?  I keep geting Hash Sum mismatch everytime I try to update.
<gundam_rx78nt1> any pointers on how to correct this?
<kanon-mat> lspci | less is even better
<cinex> kanon-mat: lspci
<kalidar> its a intell
<cinex> lspci |less is gay
<kanon-mat> integrated graphics card?
<wir> shit, this channel so busy ;-)
<kalidar> a00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Dragnslcr> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wir> ohh sorry pal
<kanon-mat> what commands are i allowed to use? :(
<wir> Dragnslcr: what language?
<cinex> any u want kanon-mat
<wir> :-)
<wir> no problem
<kanon-mat> i think cinex was using language :)
<kalidar> ok forget it if i wana play games ill jus go to windows i dont have patiants to be doing all this debuging rite now ill come back later maby
<kalidar> and try this again
<kalidar> im gona go read some faq and stuf
<kanon-mat> integrated graphics?
<kalidar> thanks guys
<gundam_rx78nt1> Anybody  having problems with updating?
<kalidar> how i find out
<kalidar> graphix card information
<gundam_rx78nt1> Hash Sum mismatch problems when doing an update to the distro?
<wir> kalidar: yes, try read it, then try to contact us if u need more help ;-)
<kalidar> indeed
<kalidar> l8trs thx
<kanon-mat> i havent heard of Hash Sum mismatch, is that a repository problem? wrong keys? idk
<oem> hola
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't really know.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I haven't done anything to cause that problem.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I haven't been able to update my system  for the past 2 weeks.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Even if I try to do an apt-get on the command line, it will  fail  with that error.
<gundam_rx78nt1> It is also happening to my 8.04 box
<kanon-mat> maybe you have to choose other repos
<kanon-mat> i read there is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/173932
<kanon-mat> gundam_rx78nt1: is it the same when you do: sudo aptitude update?
<idespinner> Ive had a hash key mismatch in my ubuntu gnome 8.04 for the past 2 months...
<idespinner> not sure what it is though, I hit ignore
<kanon-mat> "My case turned out to be because, here at work, I'm behind the corporate firewall and needed to configure apt-get to use the proxy server (in Synaptic Package Manager -> Settings -> Network tab)"
<kanon-mat> from http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/07/27/how-to-fix-hash-sum-mismatch-and-size-mismatch-errors-from-apt-get-apt-cacher
<Jampiter> I have both kdm and gdm installed. Kdm is active. How do I change this to gdm?
<rickest> Jampiter: use update-rc.d to disable kdm, enable gdm
<berna> Hi all
<berna> ??
<kalidar> ok guys i got my graphix to work fine in enemy terratory but i cant get sound atall
<kalidar> i was wondering how do i find out what my soundcard is so i can echo it
<kalidar> maby that will work
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, no matter what I do, I still have the hash sum mismatch error when trying to update my distribution on 8.10
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have changed my repositories to no avail.
<gundam_rx78nt1> how do I get the keys for the main kubuntu repositories?
<vital> pulseaudio does not 'find' my hardware, can I add it manually? or run some detection-stuff?  running jaunty beta.
<jdahl> I have not been able to configure are wireless network in Kubuntu 9.04,  but it has always worked without problems in Ubuntu.  Do you need to do anything special?  I navigated to "network settings -> wireless" and found my wireless access point by "scan", but I cannot activate it
<Haza1__> Quick question. How do i list all the ports that are open and listening on my system via the terminal?
<Cycom> is it possible to stream video from an sftp server to something like Dragon?  I was able to do this in gnome, but haven't been able to figure it out in KDE.  It seems that dolphin (or whatever app manages this) attempts to copy the entire file to temp first.
<Cycom> Haza1__: I think it's netstat...
<Cycom> Haza1__: if you're looking for actual open ports, you can always use nmap to portscan yourself.
<mjrclark> kalidar: lspci as before, in fact your message at 22:11:48 shows your sound card info
<Haza1__> Cycom: Thank you :)
<Haza1__> Cycom: Can i pass netstat an argument to check and see if anything is listening on a certain port?
<Cycom> Haza1__: I beleive so, can't remember what argument though.
<mjrclark> Hazal__: man page doesn't say anything other than -l for listening, could pass the huge output to | grep portnumber
<Cycom> but yeah, is it possible to play media files over sftp?
<robinr> if the player understands the sftp protocol, why not?
<robinr> but, my guess is that few if any does
<guest> I have duel displays set up and I cant figure out for the life of me how to move the panel to the other display.
<Cycom> robinr: in gnome they had gvfs handle it, at least in 8.10, so just about anything could be played even if the player doesn't understand the proto.
<robinr> guest: you need to set up xinerame, sometimes called twinview for that
<robinr> s/xinerama
<guest> yea I have twinview setup all ready
<robinr> Cycom: if the player supports the gvfs
<frogonwheels> guest presumably youcan move windows across displays
<guest> yup
<robinr> (and kio slaves for KDE)
<Cycom> robinr: does vlc support gvfs?
<frogonwheels> guest in kde 4.2 you can definitely move the panel across displays
<josh-l> weird gimp toolbox isnt showing in the taskmanager
<guest> frogonwheels:span across both displays?
<robinr> guest: try to look for something like "primary screen" in the settings
<frogonwheels> guest. possibly, but not what I meant.
<guest> yea it has my wide screen as the primary but it shows up on the secondary
<frogonwheels> guest you can always add a panel to the primary
<frogonwheels> guest:  I've just upgraded to 4.2 - can't remember how you move the panel to different edges in 4.1 um..
<frogonwheels> when you select the pallet for the panel,  is there a 'move' command shown?
<guest> frogonwheels: im on 4.2 also
<frogonwheels> guest cool.   then click the pallette for the panel and click and drage on 'move edge'
<frogonwheels> drage=drag
<frogonwheels> Does that makes sense?
<guest> frogonwheels: maybe its the task manager im talking about. The bar that goes accross the bottom of the screen.
<frogonwheels> .. and there's that little pallete drop thing that edits the panel (that contains the task manager)
<frogonwheels> (drop shape in a semi-circle - click that)
<frogonwheels> I think of it as a paint palette - but that might not be the idea!?
<guest> frogonwheels: ok
<frogonwheels> the one for the panel, not for the desktop.
<frogonwheels> (it's a semi-circle on the panel, actually :))
<josh-l> weird gimp toolbox isnt showing in the taskmanager
<frogonwheels> josh-l: there's an option somewhere to obey the hint to hide windows from the taskmanager.
<frogonwheels> josh-l: I suspect the gimp toolbox has the 'don't show me in the taskmanager' hint.. and you have the option ticked
<josh-l> frogonwheels: would that be in settings then?
<josh-l> i mean system settings
<frogonwheels> josh-l: Yep. somewhere there.
<josh-l> k thx
<guest> frogonwheels: nope
<frogonwheels> as in you can't find the 'move edge' button?
<guest> cant find it
<frogonwheels> ok. I'll paint you a picture. hold a sec.
<guest> when I click the semicricle thing all it has is add widget
<frogonwheels> hmmm. where do I pastebin images?
<josh-l> frogonwheels: dont see it
<guest> imagebin.ca
<|PaperTiger|> How do I install ATi Catalyst Control Centre?
<josh-l> frogonwheels: i see how i can make it skip taskbar if i want... but its unselected already
 * frogonwheels shrugs
<phoenixz_> Should Kubuntu 9.04 now install KDE4.2?
<phoenixz_> I had 4.1++  and after upgrade its the same
<phoenixz_> friend of mine had 4.1 and after upgrade itsa also the same
<frogonwheels> guest http://imagebin.ca/view/U8Pn5lyh.html
<|PaperTiger|> I'm using 4.1 on 8.10
<phoenixz_> For one, we're both missing a large bunch of applets (no battery monitor anymore, and the supposed to be there wifi network applet isnt there either
<frogonwheels> guest you click on the little palette thing in the orange circle.. and you see that config panel pop down
<frogonwheels> guest: then you click-drag the /Screen Edge/ button (in blue circle)
#kubuntu 2009-03-28
<guest> frogonwheels: thanks
<frogonwheels> guest did you work it out?
<frogonwheels> phoenixz_  Possibly not then.  I've got 4.2 on 8.10, following the instructions.  don't know if it applies to 9.04
<guest> frogonwheels: nope I thought it was 4.2 its only 4.0 im gonna upgrade and go from there
<babylonsfury> back from work, still no usb :(
<frogonwheels> guest cool.
<Cycom> ok, is there any proto that is supported by kaffeine, dragonplayer, etc. etc. that allows me to play files on a remote network share?
<Cycom> where I can just click a file and have it play, without transferring the entire thing to the local drive's /tmp?
<kaddi> it's just a wild guess but shouldn't vlc that?
<Cycom> kaddi: nope. copies the file instead.
<babylonsfury> if you're using intrepid and the last repository someone has for something is hardy
<babylonsfury> it should still work, right???
<cinex> its possible babylonsfury
<cinex> it might not though
<cinex> dependacy prroblems
<cinex> and if your using apt to install them, it might try to downgrade stuff - possibly
<bazhang> very risky using 3rd party repos; more so when they are different versions
<cinex> but for the odd .deb file its usually ok.
<babylonsfury> cool, trying to get my usb to work
<devilsadvocate> babylonsfury, usb?
<babylonsfury> not working, at all
<babylonsfury> not the mouse, not the keyboard
<babylonsfury> not the sound, not the printer, nothing
<babylonsfury> tried them all at once, and tried everything but the printer solo
<devilsadvocate> which repo are you talking about?
<bazhang> is this a usb hub? or bluetooth?
<babylonsfury> pure usb, off the back ports of the computer
<cinex> shouldn't usb ports 'just work'
<bazhang> dont know how a repo will fix that
<babylonsfury> they do work in grub
<babylonsfury> but the second the kernel loads
<babylonsfury> its gone
<babylonsfury> no repo was to fix my printer driver
<bazhang> wireless keyboard? bluetooth?
<babylonsfury> someone made an open source printer driver, but last repo they have is hardy
<babylonsfury> its a normal, plug in, usb keyboard
<babylonsfury> and normal plug it in, usb mouse
<babylonsfury> usb headset, and usb printer
<babylonsfury> the ports themselves, are dead, no power
<bazhang> sounds like a bad port
<babylonsfury> nope
<babylonsfury> works fine off of a jaunty live cd
<babylonsfury> jaunty live cd? usb works like a charm
<babylonsfury> switch back to my intrepid install, gone
<babylonsfury> and it worked in XP and vista :(
<babylonsfury> its just intrepid that it's shot in, and not sure why
<gimox> installing kubuntu beta...
<babylonsfury> tried the intrepid live cd, and its just as bad
<gimox> see you later :P
<babylonsfury> just to make sure I didn't bork my own install lol
<pablin> hi guys
<babylonsfury> so currently running just keyboard, no mouse
<pablin> i have a problem with my bluetooth
<babylonsfury> I had an old serial (RS232) keyboard
<babylonsfury> and I have an rs232 port, no PS/2 ports though :(
<babylonsfury> I have a serial, rs 232 mouse too, but only one port, figured I was better off with the keyboard than mouse!
<pablin> some body help me please
<babylonsfury> but I have 0 understanding of the linux usb controllers
<babylonsfury> what package controls the usb in kubuntu?
<babylonsfury> or is that part of the kernel? if its just a package, can I update just that one, to the current jaunty package, which does work?
<yowshi> ok why does my taskbar manager thing keep glitching??? grrr this is annoying i keep having to kill and then restart plasma
<Dragnslcr> yowshi- what version of KDE?
<babylonsfury> any ubuntu guru's out there know?
<yowshi> Dragnslcr: not entirely sure how do i cjeck?
<yowshi> check
<Dragnslcr> Help -> About KDE in any KDE4 apps (Konversation isn't)
<yowshi> Dragnslcr: but considering that i have only been using kde for a month or so i would say the latest version you can get on a 64bit system
<Dragnslcr> K Menu -> Help will open up the system help, then Help -> About KDE there
<yowshi> i dont use konversation i use pidgin
<yowshi> 4.2.00
<Dragnslcr> I dunno then. I haven't had plasma crash on me in 4.2
<yowshi> the glitch doesnt start out that major just lines over the window titles but i have seen it alot and it progresses to the point where the window i click on isnt the window that winds up selected
<yowshi> then i have to kill plasma and restart it to get it to function right
<Odd-rationale> hello! does kubuntu have an usb-creator on the livecd? if not, can i simply apt-get install usb-creator? and will this usb-creator create an Ubuntu usb, or a Kubuntu usb? Thanks so much!
<Cycom> supposedly you can set up kmplayer to use the xine backend.   how would I go about doing this? I have xine installed, but as far as I can tell, the only options are phonom and mplayer
<devilsadvocate> babylonsfury, it should be in the kernel
<Pollywog> Konqueror in Hardy crashes when I move files between directories (sometimes) but there do not seem to be any -dbg packages for it.  Does this mean I cannot submit some debug info?
<Elone> hi how do i know what is the problem ?  sometimes my laptop won't wake up after suspend on RAM.
<Pollywog> Elone: I have the same problem, the hardware is just not fully compatible with Linux
<Elone> Pollywog, >.< no fix for that?
<Pollywog> Elone: you could Google for your laptop model and possibly find one
<Pollywog> or check the forums
<Pollywog> ubuntuforums
<Elone> Pollywog, no luck on that
<kalidar> hey guys ok so i got enemy terratory instaled on my kde 4.1 on ubuntu 8.10 intell duo core, i have to use metacity --replace everytime i want to play the game but even still i cannot hear any sound
<kalidar> i was wondreing if perhaps someone could help me make sound work
<kalidar> how do i find out what my sound is so i can echo it perhaps that would work
<ubuntu_> quick question, I'm thinking of coming over to kde from gnome....Is installing programs as easy...like does it use sypantic?
<ubuntu_> and updating aswell?
<Dragnslcr> You can use Synaptic if you want
<Dragnslcr> The default package manager for KDE is Adept
<ubuntu_> As cool
<ubuntu_> Ah*
<Dragnslcr> Well, I should say Kubuntu
<andrew__> are ubuntu questions fair game here, or should i switch to a different channeL/
<Dragnslcr> You'd probably have better luck in #ubuntu
<andrew__> okay, thanks
<kalidar> alidar> hey guys ok so i got enemy terratory instaled on my kde 4.1 on ubuntu 8.10 intell duo core, i have to use metacity --replace everytime i want to play the game but even still i cannot hear any sound
<kalidar> <kalidar> i was wondreing if perhaps someone could help me make sound work
<Riesh> andrew__: depends on how gnome specific your question is
<wotan> anybody knows how to use strigi through krunner?
<ubuntu_> Personal opinon. Do you think that, that Kubuntu is more powerful than Ubuntu.? Basically I have a extremly powerful computer....Wasn't inpressed on how fast ubuntu was with it. So was thinking it could be the wiondows manager. Do you think it would be faster KDE that is....I know you can't say for sure and that its an opinon. Thast all im really asking for.
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't expect KDE to run much faster or slower than Gnome
<kalidar> i personaly i think if you want looks go for kde if you want preformance go gnome
<kalidar> gnome is more stable than kde in my opinion
<kalidar> but kde looks alot nicer
<ubuntu_> kde is alot different lol
<Dragnslcr> If you have a computer that's only a year or two old, it should handle KDE and Gnome fine
<ubuntu_> its 4 days old
<ubuntu_> lol
<kalidar> alidar> hey guys ok so i got enemy terratory instaled on my kde 4.1 on ubuntu 8.10 intell duo core, i have to use metacity --replace everytime i want to play the game but even still i cannot hear any sound
<kalidar> <kalidar> i was wondreing if perhaps someone could help me make sound work
<Dragnslcr> If you're having performance problems, it's probably because of something else
<Pollywog> I find that KDE is more configurable, but Gnome crashes less
<kalidar> whats the other enviroment called? i cant rember xsomething
<kalidar> xice or osmething
<ubuntu_> i just built it. phenom II 940 Quad Black / 8gig Ram
<Pollywog> I can get KDE pretty much like I want it
<Pollywog> xfce
<kalidar> if your using a beast computer like that you should be using windows
<kalidar> its wasted on linux
<kalidar> just a heads up
<ubuntu_> Really?
<kalidar> well what are you gona use al that computeing power on linux for?
<kalidar> not like you do anything hardcore with linux that requires that kinda hardware
<kalidar> linux can run on the crappyest computer in the world ;)
<ubuntu_> so can windows....
<kalidar> you can run linux off a flashdrive lol
<kalidar> not rly
<kalidar> you try to install vista on a computer more than 2 yrs old
<kalidar> and see what happens ;)
<ubuntu_> Are you saying that *Unix don't reconize that much speed?
<kalidar> nono
<kalidar> unix does
<ubuntu_> I have Vista on now.
<ubuntu_> how about Linux
<ubuntu_> lol
<kalidar> its just that i mean that kinda power is only realy good for runing many programs that require alot of system resources
<kalidar> nothing on linux requires much power
<kalidar> and not like u can play games or anything
<Riesh> kalidar: saying because he has a beast of a computer he should use windows is not good advice, imho.
<ubuntu_> I got it cuase its cheap now....And video encoding Does take alot of resource.
<kalidar> why not riesh?
<kalidar> just friendly advice
<Riesh> kalidar: why yes ? ...
<kalidar> well its true tho? linux dosent need anything to run
<ubuntu_> I will say that Vista is very very fast on this box.
<kalidar> so hes computer power is just not being utalized
<kalidar> rite?
<ubuntu_> But I honestly don't like windows...
<kalidar> i hate windows
<ubuntu_> And i noticed a performace decrease in gnome.
<kalidar> but with that much power lol maby windows would be wicked
<ubuntu_> i built it for just under $700
<kalidar> gnome is a resource hog but its way more stable than kde
<ubuntu_> its cheap these days..
<kalidar> atleast for me anyway
<kalidar> not bad
<Riesh> kalidar: because he might use this power after all ... when editing movies or so ... or using virtualbox ... or etc etc ... there are enough situations where a awfull lot of power is handy ..
<kalidar> true i dident think of that
<ubuntu_> my main thing i do in internet., web programing and Video encoding
<ubuntu_> and i have encoding going all the time.
<kalidar> nice ;)
<ubuntu_> thats main reason for horse power.
<Riesh> So ... yes .. then the more pwoer and more ram is better
<Riesh> power*
<ubuntu_> nothing worse than hittin FF and it taking 10 seconds to load lol
<kalidar> yeah riesh is rite i never thought of that
<kalidar> im still relitivly new to linux compaird to hem lol
<ubuntu_> now i can encode and do whatever i want. its like its not encoding
<kalidar> i would take hes word over mine anyday
<ubuntu_> and it cut 2  hours off time.
<josh-l> how can i reset my sound card? something happened i dont have sound
<Riesh> ubuntu_: Nice :-)
<ubuntu_> im just trying to get opinions lol
<kalidar> josh if you figure that one out leme know too
<kalidar> i nee to figure out how to get sound to work with ET
<Riesh> ubuntu_: kde should be no problem on your system  :-)
<kalidar> riesh does Xfice require a better system?
<kalidar> or better knolidge of unix
<Riesh> xfce ?
<kalidar> the other desktop
<kalidar> theirs 3 gnome kde and another one starts with x
<Pollywog> xfce4
<kalidar> yeah that one
<kalidar> you dont hear much of xfce tho i wonder why?
<Riesh> xubuntu
<kalidar> i want to try it is it any good guys?
<Pollywog> isn't xubuntu based on xfce?
<ubuntu_> i think xfce requires less.
<Riesh> don't know :-) ... never tried it ... is is a smalelr and faster as gnome and kde i think
<Pollywog> yes it is smaller and faster than KDE and Gnome
<kalidar> hmm im tempted to try it
<Pollywog> runs on slow laptops
<Riesh> Pollywog: yes it is
<kalidar> but il miss kde so much
<josh-l> nm got it
<kalidar> kde has alot of eyecandy XD
<ubuntu_> Riesh: do you think that kde will perform better than gnome?
<josh-l> kalidar: i just went to system settings, multimedia, sound, and changed the deferred device to pulseaudio
<kalidar> gnome should preforme better
<josh-l> nope
<kalidar> thanks josh
<Riesh> ubuntu_: no ... :-) ... but your computer won't have any problems with it ...
<kalidar> ill try that cuz for some reason my sound works fine untill i try to play enemy terratory
<ubuntu_> Cool
<kalidar> i say go with kde :)
<kalidar> we need more kde users XD
<Riesh> ubuntu_: i think you can choose anything you want ...
<Pollywog> kalidar: there is a fix for that
<kalidar> pollly hit me ;)
<ubuntu_> Is the latest coming out in April? like gnome?
<ubuntu_> newer*
<gimox> eheh... here i am with kubuntu 9.04 beta :)
<gimox> simply fantastic
<Riesh> ubuntu_: yes
<kalidar> gimox! how is it?
<Riesh> :-)
<kalidar> better than 8.10?
<ubuntu_> Same as 8.10? Like look and feel?
<Riesh> kalidar: it rockz :-P
<gimox> if you prefer kde 4 it's surely better
<gimox> kde 4.2.1 it's absolutely stable
<kalidar> realy! but because its beta wont it have alot of debuging stil let to do?
<Pollywog> If you google enemy territory and sound in Google Linux, you can find the fix, it is just one line you put in /etc/init.d/bootmisc
<gimox> not really... in ubuntu the beta release is just a bit less than official release
<gimox> from today to 27 april
<FACHF> if you like it nice
<kalidar> polly could you plz send me a link ive ben lokin for that fix all day
<kalidar> i couldent find it
<gimox> ubuntu devs will just correct documentations
<Pollywog> k
<kalidar> ok so if i go get 9.2 beta of kubunut i can just upgrade from the update manager in apt-get rite?
<kalidar> and thattle make it a full release?
<Pollywog> kalidar, see if this works:
<Pollywog> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-games-multimedia-entertainment/19228-sound-doesnt-work-enemy-territory.html
<kalidar> forget i asked that question lol god im stupid sometimes
<a> hi
<Pollywog> the fix is the third post there
<kalidar> yo polllly thanks alot for that man ;)
<Pollywog> if it works, just put the line in your startup scripts
<kalidar> youve no idea how long i was lookin for that fix thismorning lol
<kalidar> pre kde or just startup?
<fachfgnome> hi a
<a> hi
<Pollywog> kalidar: the startup scripts in /etc/init.d
<Pollywog> I used /etc/init.d/bootmisc
<kalidar> actualy i have another problem sence you bring up startup scripts polly
 * Riesh got a message his new kernel image asks for a reboot ... brb
<Pollywog> perhaps Ubuntu does not have bootmisc I do not recall
<Pollywog> but you can make your own script
<kalidar> polly when i go into settings and click advanced and then click startup
<kalidar> a window comes up and i click startup script and in it i type metacity --replace
<a> hello everyone
<kalidar> but it dosent do that when i load kde
<kalidar> why??
<Pollywog> kalidar do you want to change your window manager to metacity?
<kalidar> yes
<kalidar> forever
<Pollywog> do you want to change it for all users?
<kalidar> yes forever!
<kalidar> lol
<kalidar> i hate typeing metacity --replace all the time and then i gota reorganize my widgets and stuff
<kalidar> grr
<Pollywog> use update-alternatives
<Pollywog> man update-alternatives
<kalidar> thats it?
<ubuntu_> Ok everyone I guess I'm out for now.
<kalidar> ok ill type that
<Pollywog> no you have to add some switches
<kalidar> l8tr ubun
<kalidar> luck bro
<Pollywog> hold on
<ubuntu_> I'm gong to hold off until final verion is released.
<kalidar> ok poly
<kalidar> il wate for u
<kalidar> ubun
<ubuntu_> Then I'll install and give it a try :)
<ubuntu_> Thanks for ya'lls time
<kalidar> what are u running rite now ubun
<ubuntu_> vista right now.
<kalidar> switch rite now ;) trust me
<ubuntu_> well tech
<ubuntu_> KDE
<kalidar> youll want some practice
<ubuntu_> im on the live cd
<kalidar> befor you instal your final system
<kalidar> i formated my linux like 4 times befor i knew what i was doing with it
<ubuntu_> lol
<kalidar> and i tryed every distrobution
<Pollywog> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/91
<ubuntu_> I have been runing linux for about a year
<ubuntu_> but only gnome
<kalidar> aww ok
<Pollywog> kalidar that is for you
<kalidar> try kde its worth it
<Pollywog> ^^
<kalidar> thanks pollywog il read it ;)
<fjallagyldir> hej guy stuck in trouble with my wificard
<kalidar> polly im not using debian tho
<ubuntu_> Ok later yal
<kalidar> l8tr
<Pollywog> kalidar: should work in Ubuntu
<Pollywog> like this update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<kalidar> ok leme check can u stic around for a while i mite need you
<kalidar> just type that?
<Pollywog> then you choose the one you want
<Pollywog> yes
<kalidar> ok il do it now
<Pollywog> as root
<a> <red>test</red>
<Pollywog> or sudo
<kalidar> sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager?
<Pollywog> yes
<kalidar> thx
<fjallagyldir> can anybody in her help me?
<Pollywog> just ask your question
<kalidar> omg pollywog i could kis you
<Pollywog> if someone knows
<Pollywog> did it work?
<kalidar> ive been tryin to figure this out for a while !! ok so it said permision denied
<kalidar> how do i log in as root sudo dident work
<Pollywog> you used sudo?
<kalidar> maby superuser?
<kalidar> oh nvm
<Pollywog> then you did not set yourself uyp for sudo so use root
<kalidar> forgot i dident coppy sudo lol
<Pollywog> k
<a> Hi kalidar, could I know how to change text color ?
<fjallagyldir> problem is its anatheros ar5007g chipset, madwifi drivers installed but nopthing appaers with iwconfig
<kalidar> well that was too easy
<kalidar> that couldent have been all
<Pollywog> fjallagyldir: did you use ndiswrapper?
<kalidar> that was so simple XD
<Pollywog> kalidar, you will find out if you restart X
<kalidar> thats ok i dont have to restart i belive its my default now
<Pollywog> k
<kalidar> it said using metacity to provide x window manager
<fjallagyldir> no i used madwifi restricted modules, and it should be supported according to ther HP
<fjallagyldir> http://www.wireless-driver.com/download/atheros/Atheros-Wirelss-Module-Model-and-Chipset.htm Pollywog
<kalidar> im gona go read those sound fixes thakns man ill be back in a bit
<kalidar> a you want to know how to change text color?
<kalidar> what version of irc are you supporting rite now?
<kalidar> irssi?
<Pollywog> fjallagyldir: did you look in the wiki?
<kalidar> or xchat or konversation
<kalidar> a
<Pollywog> fjallagyldir: I am pretty sure the Ubuntu wiki has the info you need to get it working
<fjallagyldir> which one do u mean Pollywog
<Pollywog> you can google for it
<kalidar> if you say someones name in irc it highlights a different color like private message rite?
<Pollywog> you installed the drivers, apparently
<fjallagyldir> asked google, so far no luck
<Pollywog> hold on
<Pollywog> fjallagyldir: Hardy or Intrepid?
<Pollywog> this info is for atheros wifi on Intrepid: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Atheros_Cards
<fjallagyldir> found something and will try it
<kalidar> polly i tryed artsdsp -v -m et but it says extention not found
<kalidar> pollywog
<kalidar> is that because i instaled the game localy instead of systemwide?
<kalidar> anyone? how would i preform artsdsp -v -m et on a localy instaled file?
<kalidar> ls
<casinowarren> I have a question about a program that I just downloaded
<kalidar> shoot
<casinowarren> I downloaded virtual box, and want to know if there is anything else that I need to install to make it work
<casinowarren> like to get USB support or to get the OS to read the internet
<kalidar> sorry not a clue whas a virtual box?
<kalidar> whats
<casinowarren> virtual box allows you to install another OS inside of linux
<kalidar> kinda like wine?
<babylonsfury> alright damn sweet, new 9.04 beta works perfect out of box, first one to work from the get go
<Riesh> casinowarren: you need to get the user into the vboxusers group
<Riesh> kalidar: no like vmware
<casinowarren> ok
<kalidar> realy! how do i get a virtualbox
<kalidar> i gota pay for it?
<Riesh> :-) ... no
<casinowarren> get it from your repositories
<babylonsfury> no video issues, no special boot options, no usb problems, no nothing, no sound missing, no printer missing, it just works
<casinowarren> type in virtual box
<Riesh> apt-cache search virtualbox
<casinowarren> how do i do that riesh?
<kalidar> do i have to partition offf hardspace to run a virtual box?
<babylonsfury> after 2 days of messing with command lines you don't know how good that feels :)
<Riesh> casinowarren: using kde ?
<casinowarren> yeah you set it up
<casinowarren> yeah using kde
<kalidar> crazy! i dident kow that existed
<Riesh> casinowarren: go to System -> user manager ...
<kalidar> so you could have windows running inside a window on yr desktop!?
<casinowarren> yeah
<casinowarren> a full copy of it
<kalidar> whaaaaaaaaat man im downloading windows
<casinowarren> a full installation
<kalidar> and throwin it on my linux
<kalidar> so i can play games and crap lol
<kalidar> thx
<Riesh> kalidar: not really ...
<kalidar> oh btw anyone know how i can artsdsp -v -m et a localy instaled file?
<kalidar> why not riesh?
<Riesh> directx is not really supported
<casinowarren> no it isn't
<kalidar> aww then whats the point then :(
<devilsadvocate> casinowarren, usb support is a bit of a pain, but it can be setup. internet works out of the box
<casinowarren> because it makes it easier to install some programs
<kalidar> only reason you would ever want another system outside of linux is for gameing lol
<Riesh> There are other programs which are windows only
<kalidar> linux has everything else masterd
<kalidar> hmm i getcha
<devilsadvocate> casinowarren, i'd suggest getting the guest additions iso
<casinowarren> devilsadvocate: it didn't work when I tried to use the net
<kalidar> still that is prety cool il have to rember that
<babylonsfury> only cause directx is still the current standard :P
<casinowarren> devilsadvocate: where do I get the guest additions?
<devilsadvocate> casinowarren, did you setup your network card (on vbox) to do NAT?
<babylonsfury> once directx goes bye bye...
<babylonsfury> and a new portable standard comes along...
<casinowarren> ummmmmmmmmmm....i'm not sure
<casinowarren> let me open it up
<kalidar> hopefuly
<babylonsfury> that would make things a lot better :) not sure I'd say perfect, but a lot better
<devilsadvocate> casinowarren, i dont remember. click on the install guest additions option in the menu and it will link to it
<kalidar> so direct x is the only thing that wont work on a virtual box?
<casinowarren> Riesh: what user do I need to put in the vbox?
<casinowarren> alright
<Riesh> casinowarren: you have a group vboxusers ... and you need to add your user account in there
<fachfgnome> hello
<fjallagyldir> casinowarren, you should also install virtualbox-tools (dont remember the correct name)
<a> hi
<kalidar> artsdsp -v -m et can anyone tle me how i can preform that command on a localy installed file?
<Riesh> casinowarren: after that you have to log out and login again to make this work ...
<casinowarren> alright
<kalidar> artsdsp -v -m (filepath) dosent work ither
<kalidar> tryed boath
<kalidar> anyone?
<casinowarren> Reish: thanks
<casinowarren> fjallagyldir: I can get that from the repositories right?
<Riesh> casinowarren: welcome
<kalidar> nobudy knows??
<casinowarren> know's what kalidar?
<kalidar> hmm guess i could mess around a while
<kalidar> i ned to know how to preform artsdsp -v -m on a localy installe file
<fjallagyldir> think so just installed it on my gentoo box casinowarren, or maybe when you start VB it asks you if it should install these thing
<kalidar> it wont work cuz the file i instaled isent system wide rite?
<Riesh> casinowarren: i suggest you install from the virtualbox site yourself .. then you always can get the latest software ...
<fjallagyldir> i also remember a menu where you can install that stuff casinowarren
<casinowarren> alright, i'll uninstall and download
<Riesh> casinowarren: i have this in my /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<casinowarren> do I put that in my repositories list?
<Riesh> yes
<casinowarren> ok
<kalidar> a;kjgf;akgdj;ag
<Riesh> but on their site it is explained very well
<kalidar> stupid documentation is so vague
<kalidar> ill try ubuntu its to busy here l8tr guys
<casinowarren> ok, hond on just a second
<Riesh> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<tapas_> hello
<chx> how can i safely shut down a kde3 w/o a mouse?
<chx> i mean, i can type in shutdown now but hwo can i get to the kde shutdown menu
<chx> ahhh good old ctrl+alt+del
<casinowarren> Riesh: what's that?
<Riesh> casinowarren: what is what?
<casinowarren> the link you sent me
<Riesh> it's from the website virtualbox ...
<Riesh> sometimes they have newer versions of virtualbox then in the repositories
<casinowarren> alright
<marco__> hi everybody
<marco__> I am looking for help
<casinowarren> i'm downloading the newest version of the program now
<casinowarren> once it downloads, it should update what I currently have right?
<Riesh> casinowarren: depends on which version you have now installed
<fachfgnome> tell me marco__
<marco__> I had to reinstall 8.04 on my pc because after upgrading to 8.10 is crashed at startup and had grub problems. After reinstalling my video card is not recognized and I have to use xrandr everytime I log in. My videocard is a VIA S3 chipset K8M800, openchrome seems o be useless and recionfiguring xorg I am just askd a few questions on my keyboard, nothing more
<casinowarren> 2.0.4
<fachfgnome> marco speak spanish
<Riesh> i think you betetr first un-install that
<casinowarren> alright
<marco__> I cannot speak spanish I am not spanish
<Riesh> because they both use the vboxdrv and vboxnet .... probably will give conflicts
<casinowarren> i see
<casinowarren> well i'm uninstalling right now
<casinowarren> i'm so anxious
<Riesh> OK ... after that install with sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.1
<casinowarren> even though i downloaded the .deb file?
<marco__> any help??
<casinowarren> hold on marco, i'm reading what you said
<Riesh> casinowarren: no .. then install with sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-2.1.deb ... (don't know if thats the name)
<casinowarren> ok one second
<jlc> amarok 2 not support ipods anymore?
<a> bye everybody!
<Riesh> marco__: personaly i nver had good experiences with uppgrading from one release to another release ... so i not really recommending that. Better start from a fresh install
<marco__> well
<marco__> that is what i did
<Riesh> you installed again from 8.04.2?
<marco__> yes exactly
<devilsadvocate> marco__, yeah. most of the stuff is not handled by xrandr, not form xorg.conf
<marco__> yeah but reconfiguring that is no use
<devilsadvocate> yeah, it wont be
<casinowarren> Reish: it keeps telling me that the same package is available in a software channel
<dr_willis> I always do fresh installs also.
<Riesh> casinowarren: what you mean ? ...
<casinowarren> Riesh: when I try to install the .deb package
<Riesh> what tells when you do what?
<casinowarren> there is a window that pops up and tells me
<Riesh> really ? ... but you said you installed 2.0.4 from the repositories ... and 2.1 i newer then that
<casinowarren> i know
<casinowarren> that's why i'm lost and getting frustrated
<Riesh> casinowarren: i mostly install things like debs on the command line
<casinowarren> i tried to do it like that, and it wouldn't let me
<Riesh> ???
<casinowarren> so i double clicked on it and let the installer do it's thing
<casinowarren> because i installed the deb installer package
<Riesh> sudo dpkg -i vbox.deb ?
<casinowarren> sudo dpkg -i then the package name
<Riesh> casinowarren: and after that you get an error message that the same package is also in the repositories ?
<casinowarren> yeah, it let's me know that the same version is in a software channel
<Riesh> But you did not add the virtualbox.org repository, right ?
<casinowarren> yes i did with the info you gave me
<Riesh> aaaaaaaahhhh ...
<Riesh> then just install with sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.1
<Riesh> there was no need to download the deb file also
<jnalli> I can't get any screensavers to work in neon nightly
<jnalli> how come?
<jnalli> KDE 4.2
<Riesh> jnalli: what is neon nightly ? :-)
<jnalli> isnt that kde 4.2?
<Riesh> jnalli: i don't think you are running nightly builds of kde 4.2
<jnalli> how do i tell?
<devilsadvocate> jnalli, Neon is amarok's nightly build codename
<jnalli> Oh
<devilsadvocate> kde 4.2 is kde 4.2, and is stable (ie, no nightlies)
<jnalli> my screensavers dont work
<jnalli> or none are included
<devilsadvocate> jnalli, i think none are included
<fjallagyldir> finally got my wifi running
<jnalli> how do i get them?
<devilsadvocate> jnalli, searching
<Riesh> apt-cache search screensaver
<devilsadvocate> jnalli, install kscreensaver
<jnalli> how?
<Riesh> sudo apt-get install kscreensaver
<jnalli> sudo apt-get install kscreensaver?
<devilsadvocate> yeah
<jnalli> Okay.. I'll try it
<jnalli> it's installing something
<nicholas__> hello
<tacosarecool> ok
<tacosarecool> Is the 9.04 beta worth it?
<khindenburg> tacosarecool: no idea, just burned the dvd... need to try it
<Zxcvb> is there a version of kubuntu for netbooks?
<devilsadvocate> Zxcvb, not that i know of
<devilsadvocate> Zxcvb, there isnt really much different, is there?
<Zxcvb> other than not taking up as much hard drive space and disabling graphical effects and quickstart stuff by default, I don't think so
<Daskreech> What's the Harddrive partioner?
<devilsadvocate> Zxcvb, hm
<devilsadvocate> Daskreech, qtparted might work. dont know what the default is
<nightdrever> ji
<Daskreech> devilsadvocate: Ok thanks
<nightdrever> hi*
<devilsadvocate> Zxcvb, i dont know how you can reduce hard drive usage from a default kubuntu install
<devilsadvocate> its pretty minimal to start with
<devilsadvocate> Zxcvb, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/151
<Zxcvb> not counting swap and /home space, how much disk space does a default install use?
<devilsadvocate> i think around 2 gb, maybe 3 at most
<devilsadvocate> i dont really remember now
<devilsadvocate> there was a time when my entire /, including home, was on 6 gb
<devilsadvocate> (a long time ago)
<Zxcvb> just checking, as I have an old laptop (1ghz, 512mb ram) that only has a 20gb hard drive
<Zxcvb> going to set it up for use as a netbook
<devilsadvocate> (~2 years, home was probably about 2 g)
<devilsadvocate> ah
<devilsadvocate> i have a similar laptop, 800 MHz, 284 MB ram
<devilsadvocate> 384*
<devilsadvocate> 80 G hard drive though
<Zxcvb> so the goal is to have as much space as possible for /home
<Zxcvb> unfortunately the cdrom doesn't work and I don't think it supports booting from usb
<devilsadvocate> you can still install
<devilsadvocate> do you have a working operating system on it?
<Daskreech> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Zxcvb> windows 2000, I think
<devilsadvocate> there is a grub for windows. not sure if it supports 2000, possibly not. you can check. its possible to install with it
<deus_> nass
<devilsadvocate> alternatively, there is a way in which on win NT and its successors, of which i think 2000 is one of them, you can use the windows bootloader to point to a linux image
<Daskreech> Zxcvb: Does it havea network card?
<Zxcvb> yes
<Zxcvb> is there anything like smart boot manager that can boot from usb?
<marco__> hey
<marco__> anybody can help me??
<marco__>  I had to reinstall 8.04 on my pc because after upgrading to 8.10 is crashed at startup and had grub problems. After reinstalling my video card is not recognized and I have to use xrandr everytime I log in. My videocard is a VIA S3 chipset K8M800, openchrome seems o be useless and recionfiguring xorg I am just askd a few questions on my keyboard, nothing more
<Daskreech> Via has it's own driver
<Daskreech> somethingsomethign chrome
<marco__>  I had to reinstall 8.04 on my pc because after upgrading to 8.10 is crashed at startup and had grub problems. After reinstalling my video card is not recognized and I have to use xrandr everytime I log in. My videocard is a VIA S3 chipset K8M800, openchrome seems o be useless and recionfiguring xorg I am just askd a few questions on my keyboard, nothing more
<babylonsfury> hey guys
<babylonsfury> my usb keyboard in kubuntu here, is dirt slow
<babylonsfury> and so is my mouse, sluggish slow
<babylonsfury> its not a video problem, just updated video card drivers, and 3d runs beautifully
<babylonsfury> as does 2d performance
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: just guessing, have you check the system settings->keyboard&mouse to see if anything strange is set?.... have you tried in a vt ?
<Zxcvb> is there a way to install kubuntu via loadlin?
<AlabamaHit> Hi everyone.
<AlabamaHit> I'm installing now...i have a quick questin on it
<AlabamaHit> I have windows installed already. On the partion setup does Install them side by side mean that its going to dual boot?
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: whats a vt
<khindenburg> AlabamaHit: I don't think the partition setup has anything to do w/ dual boot.  Grub will automatically find Windows OS
<AlabamaHit> Yeah, thats what is odd on there is don't say the windows OS. it says sda1
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: virtual terminal... hit ctrl+alt+f1, then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<khindenburg> AlabamaHit: you should check out the install howtos just to be sure
<khindenburg> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<AlabamaHit> humm....print screen taking picture.....is there a way in KDE to take screen shot?
<khindenburg> AlabamaHit: ksnapshot
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: trying vt now
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: you won't have a mouse but you should be able to check keyboard
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: try to edit a file and see how fast you can type
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: yeah its taking a while to load vt
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: something about a no resume image doing normal boot, and a first time init, performing custom init procedure
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: to load?  it should be < 1 sec to get to the screen
<AlabamaHit> khindenburg: http://s5.tinypic.com/13zvh1.jpg that is what im looking at....First time installing KDE...have used gnome..and in gnome it usually has version on there where sda1 is...
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: yeah vt still hasn't loaded
<khindenburg> AlabamaHit: well I use the bottom one, since I partition the HD w/ fdisk on a terminal... I'm not sure what the other options do
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: yikes, that's not good... is the CPU at 100%?  You could log out and then try the vt
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: not sure how to check cpu %, only third day in linux :)
<khindenburg> AlabamaHit: read the help pages... you don't want to lose your windows partition
<AlabamaHit> khindenburg: Just looked over them...Seems that is the option i was wanting. :)
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: well if your CPU is at 100% then everything could be slow; you want to start System Monitor in the System menu
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: so KDE button->applications->system->system monitor
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: cpu 0% memory 614 MiB/23.8 GiB
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: well that's good I guess.... I honestly don't know what would make keyboard/mouse that slow... or why  the vt would be slow
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: vt appears to be locked up, not slow at this point
<AlabamaHit> babylonsfury: wow 23 gig ram :P
<Elone> >.> 23.8 GB ram..... >.>
<AlabamaHit> thought my 8gig was high lol
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: and all my usb input is slow, mouse and keyboard, keyboard is just the most annoying, can barely type
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: you just installed Kubuntu on this system?  What version?
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: jaunty beta 9.04 only thing that would even recognize my usb devices, and video, and audio, at same time
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: oh beta... make sure you file a report on it
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: if you have the liveCD beta, do you have the same issue?
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: yep, on every livecd I have, including gnome, usb is so sluggish its not funny
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: thought it was video, but can confirm its not
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: neverwinter nights runs beautifully, with a whopping 105 fps
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: tweaked the mouse settings and keyboard repeat settings, besides for keyboard being ridiculously sluggish, mouse is usable now, and keyboard doesn't repeat 35 of every character by me accidentally pushing a key
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: and thank god for my laptop here, which doesn't have the issues, lol
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: try an old non-usb keyboard/mouse if you have the stuff
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: already tried a serial/rs232 keyboard, worked like a dang charm
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: I just burned the beta liveDVD... haven't tried it yet though
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: cool, I
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: 'm pretty sure its the usb controller, just not sure what to play with/tweak to get it to run better, no clue where the usb settings are hidden
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: think usb is handled by udev stuff now... /etc/udev... not sure if you  can do anything though
<AlabamaHit> Has anyone else tried to dual boot.....the installer has been hung up at Resizing Partion for awhile.
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: yeah dont see anything offhand I can tweak there :(
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: have you tried the obvious?  remove your KVM (if you have one); changing the USB port... removing all the other USB devices?
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: yep
<khindenburg> AlabamaHit: resizing might take a long time... never tried it myself...
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: don't know what to tell you... I would try a non-usb keyboard/mouse to test my system but that's due to I have old equippment around
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: yeah I'm using an rs232 keyboard right now in addition to the usb
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: but I need my rs232 port, as I do device level programming (AMX/Crestron) and use the port to communicate with the device masters lol
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: no ps/2 keyboard/mouse laying around?
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: no ps/2 ports :(
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: I have connections ps/2->usb... think  I got them w/ some equipment I bought
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: would rule out the usb keyboard/mouse
<babylonsfury> khindenburg: might try disabling the usb 2.0 in bios
<khindenburg> babylonsfury: yea, play around w/ bios
<devilsadvocate> babylonsfury, lsmod | grep usb , dmesg |grep usb , lsusb might shed some light on the matter
<snarkster> eveing all
<babylonsfury> ha, usbhid unknown
<holyscott> is there a comand I could use to apt-get the newest kde 4.2.1 desk top in a ubuntu based distro and end up basically the same place as the new beta? (from linux mint)
<Daskreech> Aargh Quassel bad
<Daskreech> and yet so good :(
<khindenburg> Daskreech: haven't tried it yet... should I guess
<Daskreech> No shortcut keeys makes me cry
<Daskreech> but having the full live website pop up in a tooltip when you mouse over a link does make me smile
<khindenburg> it requires sqlite which seems like a bit much for an irc client
<devilsadvocate> holyscott, which ubuntu based distro, and what version?
 * devilsadvocate agrees and disagrees with khindenburg 
<Daskreech> khindenburg: Yeah that's where it keeps it's config
<devilsadvocate> on the one hand, its good that stuff is moving into dbs, where stuff is db worthy
<devilsadvocate> on the other hand, in the short term it just makes it painfully redundant to have a whole bunch of stuff just running
<devilsadvocate> but sqlite is not so bad ... thats just a flatfile based system
<zeltak> holy crap..im sooo impressed by jaunty ...i think its the best release since i started using dapper..
<zeltak> anyone else agrees?
<Daskreech> umm
<khindenburg> zeltak: just burned DVD, haven't tried it yet
<Daskreech> It's just in beta how long have you been using it?
<astrobear> i haven't tried jaunty yet, i'm sure it will be good, i'm using the latest kde apps from svn and there are many improvements. one for the records: konqueror now handles flash embedded in javascript so it doesn't have an issue with youtube or similar sites :)
<Daskreech> astromme: what build?
<khindenburg> astrobear: yea  I tried to figure out what desktop version (branch 4.2/trunk) I wanted to run for my daily machine.. I just decided to stick w/ Kubuntu 8.10
<Daskreech> mtholdenss: Teach the mac how to speak ext3
<babylonsfury> ok how do I kill comptiz/desktop effects (turnt on one my vid card didn't like) from the console?
<babylonsfury> cause now pushing alt f7 gives me nothing but an unusable flashing screen
<babylonsfury> lol
<babylonsfury> ah alt shif tf12 is my friend
<laoli> fd
<laoli> ls
<Daskreech> yes?
<holyscott> How difficult is it to turn the grub on the new beta into a grapical grub boot?
<JohnFlux> holyscott: I guess you mean grub2
<JohnFlux> holyscott: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html
<holyscott> I don't know exactly, whatever linux mint was using to have a graphical grub
<astrobear> there was at one time in kde 3 an easy way to host files, i forget how it was done, but anyone know of something similar?
<cerecitas> i'm trying to install a plasmoid and in the instructionsi have this line cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<cerecitas> i wonder if it makes sense as it is or something needs to be replaced by something else
<cerecitas> sorry
<cerecitas> actually i think there is something messed up
<Riesh> cerecitas: i also build some plasmoids this way ... you just need to have the development packages installed
<cerecitas> aha ok Riesh thanks :)
<Riesh> kdeworkspace-dev i believe
<cerecitas> thanks i will try ;d
<plasmaghoriks> =)
<helpdesk_> hi
<helpdesk_> anybody
<helpdesk_> knock knock
<cerecitas> im having issues compiling a widget
<cerecitas> and i dunno what it means or how to fix it
<uran> zna ktoś polski?
<cerecitas> troche uran
<cerecitas> dla pomocy po polsku chyba #kubuntu-pl
<uran> to fajnie
<cerecitas> ;) tu tylko po angielsku sori
<Mamarok> !pl | uran
<ubottu> uran: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<uran> na kubuntu.pl nikogo nie ma
<cerecitas> juz widzialam..#ubuntu-pl
<Mamarok> uran: this channel is English only
<cerecitas> Mamarok:  it's highly possible he can't speak english...
<Mamarok> that's why I gave him the link :)
<cerecitas> trying to send him to the good one sorry
<cerecitas> there is no kubuntu in polish?
<Mamarok> no idea, but not all languages have both Ubuntu and Kubuntu channels
<cerecitas> i see
<bazhang> yes there is support for both there
<Mamarok> so the easiest way is to use the bot for the language
<Mamarok> which gives the appropriate channel
<cerecitas> i see again :d
<aotianlong> .join ubuntu-cn
<cerecitas> i installed kde-dev today, tried to compile something and http://pastebin.com/m770c1ad4 tadah! a bunch of errors.. what's missing please???
<Mamarok> cerecitas: you will need kde-devel which is a meta package
<cerecitas> i think that's the one i installed Mamarok
 * Mamarok checks the paste
<cerecitas> it installed a bunch of packages earlier today
 * cerecitas checks bash history
<cerecitas> jup kde-devel it was
<Mamarok> cerecitas: it doesn't find your C++ compiler as it seems
<Mamarok> install build-essential too
<cerecitas> sec
<cerecitas> trying again...
<cerecitas> ok Mamarok   Please install the msgfmt binary
<cerecitas> need to install that one as well/??
<Mamarok> well, yes, of course :)
<Mamarok> if it asks you for it
<Mamarok> cerecitas: what are you trying to compile?
<cerecitas> just a widget a weather one
<cerecitas> but i cannot find any package called like that
<Mamarok> ok
<cerecitas> this is too big for me i think :D
<Mamarok> which version of KDE4 are you running?
<cerecitas> 4.2 but dunno if 4.2.0 or 4.2.1
<cerecitas> can't remember the command to check it
<Mamarok> ok, did you try finding the library using apt-cache search?
<cerecitas> hmm sec
<Mamarok> you need libgettext
<cerecitas> aha now i see but i see 4 of them
<Mamarok> well, install the -dev one, as you try to compile you allways need the -dev packages
<cerecitas> hmm no dev here
<cerecitas> just data util and ruby 1,8 and 1.9
<Mamarok> oh, well, the install the -util, it will likely get the -data also
<cerecitas> aha there i go
<Mamarok> cerecitas: the -ruby is probably a bindings package you need if you develop in ruby
<cerecitas> aha
<cerecitas> someone said compiling was not so hard
<cerecitas> just make && make install
<cerecitas> i'm gonna skin him on monday  when i catch him :D
<urzumph> anyone here an exim expert? I'm trying to forward my local accounts to my gmail address and not having any luck
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Mamarok> cerecitas: well, yes, if you have a tarball and all dependencies it's easy ;)
<cerecitas> hehehe
<cerecitas> thanks bazhang :D
<cerecitas> you know, i really like the .deb files
<cerecitas> trying again...
<cerecitas> oooo
<cerecitas> build files have been written to :D
<Mamarok> cerecitas: then, if there are missing dependencies, search for them with apt-cache search
<cerecitas> aha
<Mamarok> it's not hard, only sometimes long till you find all dependencies
<Mamarok> that's where packaging can be hell
<cerecitas> it is confusing Mamarok... i don't really understand what i am doing
<Mamarok> cerecitas: you have a tarball with the source
<cerecitas> yes
<Mamarok> the source needs libraries to get build, nd the compiler tells you what is missing
<cerecitas> unpacked it, and right now is all in a folder
<cerecitas> ahaaaaaaaa
<Mamarok> *and
<Mamarok> so it doesn't build unless you have all dependencies, and in the correct version
<Mamarok> usually it is a good idea to read the INSTALL or README files
<cerecitas> yeah i am following the readme :D
<Mamarok> or whatever file there is in the tarball written in capital letters
<cerecitas> but you know, sometimes it assumes you know some things you dont :p
<Mamarok> if the developer has done it right, it tells you which dependencies you need
<cerecitas> hmmm another error
<Mamarok> else, slap the developer for not documenting well enough ;)
<Mamarok> cerecitas: it tells you what is missing normaly
<cerecitas> hmm i think i know why this error is
<cerecitas> i just wrote make  && make install
<cerecitas> should it be sudo make && sudo make install?
<cerecitas> needs to write in /usr/lib...
<Mamarok> and to find an error easier in konsole you can activate the search function with Ctrl+Shift+F
<Mamarok> no, make is never done with sudo
<Mamarok> only make install
<cerecitas> hmmm ahaaa
<cerecitas> maybe that is why that error
<cerecitas> ok that's done :D
<Mamarok> make is compiling, make install writes the build into the correct folders, so if those are system wide, you need to be root
<cerecitas> aha
<Mamarok> like /usr can only been written with sudo
<cerecitas> ok so now it should be all setup... let's try to find my widget hihi
<Mamarok> good :)
<cerecitas> nice one, all frozen
<cerecitas> i cannot add widgets since the upgrade to kde 4.2 last weekend
<cerecitas> worked just after the upgrade but never agai
<cerecitas> *again
<Mamarok> cerecitas: are you using Intrepid?
<cerecitas> yeap
<cerecitas> just give me a second because i managed to freeze it all up again :D
<Mamarok> hm, did you try reinstalling the widgets?
<Mamarok> :(
<cerecitas> sorry, i will keep my fingers quiet from now on Mamarok :D
<Mamarok> hm, did you try reinstalling the widgets?
<cerecitas> how would i do that?
<Mamarok> check your kde 4 version, sometimes it's just a version problem
<cerecitas> hmmm how do you check that/
<cerecitas> ?
<Mamarok> cerecitas: well, go to the Help menu and open About KDE
<cerecitas> dolphin says it's kde 4.2.00
<Mamarok> ok, so you really should update, your kde to 4.2.1, it's likely you have a version problem
<cerecitas> ooook i will try to find how in kubuntu site... pretty sure it's there
<Mamarok> yes, exactly :)
<cerecitas> i have abused you enough already ;p
<Mamarok> well, I have time this morning, so no problem :)
<Mamarok> but I need breakfast now
<cerecitas> hehehehe enjoy :D
<cerecitas> i also think i know why i cannot install widgets :D kde 4.1 plasmoids are not compatible with 4,2
<cerecitas> maybe that's why :D
<cerecitas> im gonna grab some coffee and put myself to it hihi
<Aison> hello :) just tested jaunty yesterday. possible that it's not possible to install kubuntu-desktop there? ;)
<bazhang> Aison, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Aison> ah, ok :)
<cerecitas> which is the name for the kde4.2.1 package? i have unsupported updates enabled but i cannot find it with adept
<p-f> Is there a hidden "do not crash randomly" option for the flash browser plugin somewhere?
<Aison> bazhang, I guess was some update issue, now it works ^^  dunno
<StR|Sangreal> hello... please what do i need in order to install and launch directx dependant win applications?
<cerecitas> there is something really messed up in my KDE
<ankur> Sangreal u have to install wine
<ankur> n wine doosas well
<Aison> StR|Sangreal, depends on directx version etc... everything is very experimental
<victim> how do I resolve
<victim> sudo: apt-get -y install  can't parse dependency ooobasis30-en_us: command not found
<victim> Unable to resolve  can't parse dependency ooobasis30-en_us.  Please manually install and try again.
<Aison> StR|Sangreal, but sometimes it works with wine
<StR|Sangreal> okay let me try :)
<ankur> when u have installed wine ,configure graphics in graphics tab under wine configuration
<ankur> victim there r some dependencies broken right now
<ankur> either u can install manually or u have to wait to get fixed that dependencies
<victim> thanks
<Mamarok> cerecitas: you need to download the key for the repo, else Adept doesn't see it
<Mamarok> or install with sudo apt-get upgrade
<cerecitas> tried to use apt-get upgrade and nothing worked
<cerecitas> i mean
<cerecitas> nothing to upgrade Mamarok, yet i still see 4.2.0
<cerecitas> and in kde.org sends to kubuntu.org and there is only how to do it thru adept
<cerecitas> im lost now :s
<Mamarok> cerecitas: also, you only need the backports repo for the newer version
<Mamarok> wait, I'll check
<p-f> How does one go about editing kubuntu xorg configs? I just tried to edit mine and it's completely empty except for sections with only an identifier in them...
<Mamarok> cerecitas: did you read that:
<Mamarok> "Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids."
<cerecitas> yeap Mamarok i have been trying a few things
<cerecitas> moved the whole kde directory to a backup and logged in and out again
<cerecitas> right now i can use all the kde4.2 new plasmoids
<cerecitas> but now i want to update to kde 4.2.1 and i cant hihihi
<Mamarok> cerecitas: could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<cerecitas> yep second
<cerecitas> looks a bit weird to me :p http://pastebin.com/m2d92c48b
<Mamarok> cerecitas: you have some double entries as it seems
<Mamarok> backports are in it twice
<cerecitas> hmmm
<cerecitas> let me check
<cerecitas> hmm i dont see them double in adept
<cerecitas> are the ppa.launchpad right Mamarok?
<Mamarok> wait, I check with mine...
<Mamarok> cerecitas: the last line seems wrong, it says ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<Mamarok> sry, my bad
<Dynetrekk> how can I upgrade my kde 4.1 to ke 4.2?
<Mamarok> do you get errors when you do sudo apt-get update?
<Mamarok> cerecitas: ^
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, enable the backports (if in intrepid)
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: short explanation of what backports is?
<cerecitas> hmmm not really Mamarok only with aptitude upgrade. says it's deprecated use safe-upgrade instead
<Dynetrekk> intrepid ibex = 8.10? that's the one I have anyway
<cerecitas> but let me check once again,, i've never noticed
<bazhang> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, ^^
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: thanks a bunch!
<cerecitas> nothing Mamarok no errors
<Mamarok> cerecitas: moment...
<chenlevy_> Can any one commnet of the avalability of Amarok 1.4 in Kubuntu Jaunty?
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: there is only Amarok 2.0.2 in Jaunty
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: I guess I exchange hardy with intrepid in this line?
<Dynetrekk> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Mamarok> cerecitas: did you download the key for the repo?
<cerecitas> hmmmm no, i just added the repo in adept 3rd party software i think
<Mamarok> cerecitas: because Adept doesn't see non-signed repos
<Mamarok> check the kubuntu.org website again, it tells you how to install that key
<cerecitas> aha ok thanks
<cerecitas> :D
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, you are on hardy or intrepid
<chenlevy_> Thanks Mamarok. I looked at Alpha 6, but it was not stated explicilty that 1.4 will be abcent from the Beta.
<Mamarok> cerecitas: else, try to use the main server instead of the Polish one, could also be a mirror problem
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: intrepid, the most recent; 8.10
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: Jaunty doesn't ship KDE3 anymore, and Amarok 1.4.10 needs KDE 3
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, what line
<Dynetrekk> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: there never was Amarok 1.4 in any Jaunty, alpha or beta
<Dynetrekk> I found this in the webpage you showed me. seems logical to do hardy->intrepid
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, you are doing this via package manager or cli
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: cli of course :)
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: just not used to the ubuntu
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, okay :)
<chenlevy_> I know that it requires some KDE 3.5 libs, but AFAIK K3B also need them.
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, then yep on that replacement :)
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: no, there is a KDE4 version of k3b AFAIK
<Dynetrekk> bazhang:  thanks a bunch. btw, that makes perfect sense with regard to lines further down in the file
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: if you want Amarok 1.4, stay with Intrepid
<chenlevy_> I will stay with hady.
<chenlevy_> KDE 4.2 is the first usable KDE 4 version IMHO, but Amarok 2.0 is not there yet.
<Dynetrekk> chenlevy_: thanks for the info
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: did you try Neon to get a preview of 2.1-svn?
<Mamarok> there have been enormous changes since 2.0
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: reboot after apt-get upgrade?
<Mamarok> on the other hand, you need Intrepid for actual Neon
<chenlevy_> I didn't tryed Neon, I hope that Amarok 2.1 will be better though
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, just log out and login should do it
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: check the dev blogs on http://amarok.kde.org/blog
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: right, thanks
<chenlevy_> Apperntly I am not alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084971
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: well, the loud minority :)
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: hm, it's still at 4.1.4, not 4.2.x
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, did you first sudo apt-get update?
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: yep, sure did
<chenlevy_> Mamarok: There are some ranting going on there, but most of the discussion is very well reasoned.
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, that is odd; did you check the link at kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: didn't read it yet
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: link?
<bazhang> Dynetrekk, in the /topic here :)
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: sorry, didn't catch that one. thanks again!
<bazhang> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 hehe
<bazhang> may be out of date though, am not sure
<Mamarok> chenlevy_: basically it's just ranting by people who don't even follow the development of Amarok 2 IMHO
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: what's the "Full Upgrade" in the terminal? I don't want to learn the bloody GUI to do this :P
<Mamarok> ok, off for a moment, later
<Dynetrekk> bazhang: never mind, found it
<heavenmetal> is there a channel dedicated to linuxmce
<koperton> yoiu are on kubuntu
<koperton> what does you mean with linuxcmce
<heavenmetal> was trying to find a channel for linuxmce though
<koperton> here you will not find support for that of couse
<koperton> course
<heavenmetal> thanks for your support
<bazhang> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<speedy> o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o..o.o.o.
<Operation> ho mariapia_ how are you?
<Operation> ??
<Operation> @:p
<Coyote_> hi there, i'm using a USB key to connect to internet via 3G, the main problem is that when the connection goes off, knetworkmanager does not reconnect automaticly, how can i do a auto reconnect thing ?
<Papupata> Hi everyone! Do you know how to get proper resolution with nvidia driver through dvi-cable? Because I'm stuck to 640x480.
<vtrt> Hi!
<vtrt> i have question
<vtrt> maybe someone know where the hell songbird 2 installs in kubuntu 8.10
<vtrt> ?
<floown> hello
<floown> in Intrepid Ibex I can not find libdb3-util, does exist yet? With another name?
<raymears> hi folks. small, quick question: i just installed jaunty beta and i was wondering if strigi and nepomuk were functional? cause i can't seem to get the darn things working.
<bazhang> raymears, #ubuntu+1 for that
<raymears> alright. thanks.
<BluesKaj> howdy
 * gambas says hello to the Kubuntu community.
<olimpico> I have a problem with pulse audio
<olimpico> I first installed ubuntu and the Kubuntu desktop, now pulseaudio is not autmatically started
<BluesKaj> olimpico, use alsa-base, pulseaudio isn't working in kde4
<olimpico> no, I'm using hardy
<olimpico> kde3
<BluesKaj> i still recomend alsa..it's much less trouble
<olimpico> The problem is that I installed ubuntu first, I think, and then Kubuntu, and somehow pulseaudio doesn't get started
<olimpico> I even modified the PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1 in /etc/default/pulseaudio
<olimpico> And it doesn't start
<olimpico> But Kaffeine uses pulseaudio as default
<olimpico> That's what troubles me
<BluesKaj> olimpico, i use kaffeine with no probs and pulseaudio isn't installed on my system..btw it uses the xine engine
<BluesKaj> brb, switching to desktop
<jarle> Is there a small kubuntu image that will fit on my 500MB usb stick and let me install over the internet?
<jarle> the images I find seems to be bigger than 500MB...
<mozzy> jarle mini install is less than 10mb see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rudlavibizon> are ntfs partitions mounted 'statically' in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<mozzy> as it says "To install, boot your computer from the the Minimal CD and type "cli" (command line install) at the prompt"
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that rudlavibizon
<rudlavibizon> ok
<rudlavibizon> sry
<|PaperTiger|> I love Kubuntu =) It installs so quick :)
<jarle> mozzy: great, thnx for the link!
<|PaperTiger|> Is there any way to get a program to default open in a certian desktop window?
<ulilicht> hi! to install kde 4.2, i added the kubuntu-experimental repository to my sources list. i forgot to remove it after the update. yesterday, an update came, since then compositing does no longer work. is there a way, to undo the update?
<BluesKaj> ulilicht , try reinstalling compiz
<ulilicht> hm, is compiz really installed at my machiene? i thougt, the compositing is job of kwin?
<ulilicht> ah, okay, i see the entry in adept. trying to reinstall...
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way to have a program open to specific workspace automatically
<ulilicht> BluesKaj , it didn't work. When i try to activate desktop effects, only a black screen and the mousepointer appears
<ulilicht> |PaperTiger| , which kde version do you have?
<|PaperTiger|> ulilicht, KDE 4.1 atm...
<BluesKaj> ulilicht, do you use emerald ?
<|PaperTiger|> ulilicht, hopefully going to upgrade to 4.2
<ulilicht> BluesKaj , no. i only use the standard kde 4.2 apps
<ulilicht> |PaperTiger| , in 4.2 there is, i don't know if the option already existed in 4.1. I've installed kde in german, but i try to describe what you have to do.
<ulilicht> open your program, right-klick on the top bar (where the name of the window is etc), there should be an entry like "extra" or "special" (in german, "erweitert")  --> then special settings for this program
<|PaperTiger|> ulilicht, I think I found it
<|PaperTiger|> ulilicht, purely by mistake just now :P
<|PaperTiger|> ulilicht, so thanks :)
<ulilicht> nP
<david__> can the network manager connect to wireless with hidden ssid?
<m1cha3l> it should afaik.
<Pliskin> the plasmoid can't for now
<david__> is it something that will be fixed for the release?  is there a bug filed for it that I can track?
<freexe> Is there a way to test a graphics card driver for preformance, I've got a new laptop but desktop effects seem alittle slow
<freexe> performance*
<anton__> Привет
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<anton__> Hm interesting :D
<daskreech> Ha ha sweet
<daskreech> I just got an e-mail from the manager of a bank in china who wants to propose a deal with me in an e-mail which was sent from a server in italy
<Gon> juanty beta rocks!
<daskreech> not neeearly as much as koala alpha!
<our-pc> I just installed Amarok 2 in kubuntu 8.10 but some mp3 files cannot be played. Can anyone help me?
<daskreech> our-pc: some?
<Laeborg> is there a gui ftp server?
<daskreech> Laeborg: Umm
<daskreech> I guess you mean GUI management of a ftp server
<daskreech> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<daskreech> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Laeborg> no not a client
<daskreech> Second one
<Laeborg> ah okay
<our-pc> yes
<our-pc> some files
<our-pc> most of them play
<BluesKaj> trying to configure my HP Deskjet Printer , but I get the message about "orphaned control module" and "third party modules lying around".. I 've forgotten the cli fix command .
<|PaperTiger|> Can someone name a good music player OTHER THAN Amarok please :)
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Laeborg> vlc
<our-pc> PaperTiger : banshee
<jdahl> I am having problems connecting to a wireless router in KDE4.2 in Ubuntu 9.04 beta.  From searching on google, this looks like a common problem - is that correct?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that jdahl
<jdahl> ok
<|PaperTiger|> our-pc, does that have good support for creative Zen by any chance?
<TimS> !remove gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove gnome
<TimS> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<knome> is networkmanager already qt4?
<TimS> knome: Yeah, think so.
<daskreech> !purekde | You want this TimS
<ubottu> You want this TimS: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<TimS> well, they seem to be using a plasma widget in 9.04
<TimS> Cheers daskreech
<daskreech> knome: Yes
<TimS> Wow, you're still here.
<TimS> I haven't been in IRC in a while, I still recognise a few names
<daskreech> :-)
<TimS> Doc is a bit out of date: "That will install the default Kubuntu system as if you installed from the Kubuntu CD. If you want to install KDE4, change kubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-kde4-desktop. "
<TimS> And 9.04 upgraded me to Amarok 2 :(
<TimS> Yeah, this doc seems to be for 8.04.
<jdahl> #ubuntu+1 was not very helpful - can anyone here tell me what program/applet you are supposed to use in KDE4.2 for configure WifI?
<our-pc> PaperTiger, yes it has i think ,you can check it out on google for sure
<daskreech> jdahl: From jaunty you use the network manager widget
<daskreech> TimS: It wouldn't be updated for 9.04 yet
<TimS> Should it not be updated for 8.10 though?
<our-pc> PaperTiger, use rythmbox for sure
<daskreech> TimS: 9.04 is trying to be KDE4 pure on the CD
<our-pc> this has less bugs
<daskreech> TimS: I guess :-)
<TimS> Makes sense.
<p0eteckz> any sites for tweaking/optimizing kubuntu?
<daskreech> p0eteckz: probably
<daskreech> Though I'm guessing forums are as good as any
<p0eteckz> any tools like ccleaner?
<TimS> p0eteckz: Kubuntu doesn't really need a tool like CCleaner, but Firefox and other web browsers have their own clear memory option
<TimS> Linux uses /temp/ which is cleared on startup, so theres none of the C in CCleaner
<daskreech> CCleaner?
<tendero> how can I stop programs auto readjusting screen brightness?
<pascal_> hi
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pascal_> I need some help. I tried to change the hard drive (with / on it) but it's not working. Possibly because of UUID
<daskreech> go on
<pascal_> I partitioned the new hdd and copied the root-directory from the old one
<alabamahit> where is sypantic on kubuntu?
<pascal_> with the kubuntu cd I tried to re-install grub
<BluesKaj> alabamahit, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<alabamahit> BlueEagle: Thank You :)
<daskreech> alabamahit: not installed use adept if you are using 8.10 or kpackagekit if you are using 9.04
<daskreech> pascal_: Did you change the /etc/fstab ?
<BluesKaj> alabamahit , adept is the default pkg manager on kde
<pascal_> yes, I did. But I just replaced the UUID with /dev/hda1 (there I copied the root-directory to)
<daskreech> ahmm ok
<nightdrever> hi
<daskreech> pascal_: and you reinstalled grub ?
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<freexe> Eclipse is pretty crash happy at the moment, but then again it is using 3.2
<pascal_> it didn't work. So I'm using an installed grub on the second hdd. It's working until the kubuntu logo. Then it stops
<freexe> pascal_: do you have the correct user permissions to use the hhd
<daskreech> pascal_: take off quiet and see where it fails
<daskreech> freexe: It would be using root to start so no permissions needed
<freexe> good point
<daskreech> pascal_: if you know what I'm talking about :)
<pascal_> daskreech: i'll try and come back
<daskreech> pascal_: using a LIVE CD now?
<pascal_> no, using an installed xubuntu on the second hdd
<daskreech> ah ok
<s4crifice> hi all, i have a question... In kopete, my contacts are doubled.... where's the mistake? :-) Can anyone help me?
<fachf> instal amsn
<fachf> amsn is better kopete
<tsimpson> that's not the question they are asking
<White_Pelican> I just installed jaunty jackelope beta 1 inder virtual box. I tried to get new themes, "installed" a coiple and they don't show up in the list. y?
<White_Pelican> under*
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that White_Pelican
<pascal_> I'm back
<pascal_> daskreech still there?
<fachf> hello all
<ForgeAus> I really wonder about this less than 10% of market share users thing... I'm certain Linux would be more populous than that... maybe the browsers are identifying as firefox and they're assuming that means windows lol!
<ForgeAus> I mean for my user agent on at least one browser I had to actually add the Linux/X11 values to it manually in the options!
<ytoox> when I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 will I be able to change the filesystem as well?
<TimS> No, I don't think so.
<ytoox> mmm
<ForgeAus> well you can, but it takes extra steps, and I'd recommend backing up
<ytoox> yeah
<TimS> you can?
<TimS> Surely changing the file system requires reformating?
<ytoox> yeah
<ytoox> but I thought that ubuntu would have devised some way to back up and change automatically
<ForgeAus> actually you can convert filesystems
<ytoox> because by default it does not make partitions or anything like that
<ytoox> how?
<ForgeAus> (I guess its similar to reformatting)
<ytoox> gparted?
<ForgeAus> but I doubt it works on the system drive without using a liveCD or something to boot from
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure if gparted can or not, possibly...
<ForgeAus> ytoox what kind of conversion were you planning?
<ForgeAus> ext3 to something?
<ubuntu_> hey guys i need some help
<ForgeAus> uh saying something like that doesn't give us any idea how to help you tho
<ubuntu_> im instaling kubuntu i already have windows and i want to no how to configure the partitiond
<ubuntu_> partitions
<ForgeAus> uh does your windows partition fill the entire disk?
<Zxcvb> are there kde 4.2.1 packages for 8.10?
<ubuntu_> no half
<ubuntu_> just upgrade kde
<ubuntu_> zx
<ubuntu_> o ne ways
<ForgeAus> awesome then it should be easy enough to create a small swap partition and fill the rest with your ext3 one...
<Riesh> Zxcvb: there are but in a PPA repository
<ubuntu_> ok so i have 325556 mb of free space
<ubuntu_> were do i start
<Zxcvb> also, is 9.04 at the RC stage yet?
<ubuntu_> im currently on kubuntu from disk
<Riesh> Zxcvb: 9.04 is just in BETA1
<abtok> hi, could someone help me having a resolution higher than 1024*768 ?
<ForgeAus> are you on the alternate CD or a LiveCD ubuntu_?
<ubuntu_> forgeaus
<ForgeAus> because the liveCD should hsow you a graphical representation, all you need to do is select manually change partitions
<ForgeAus> and create them, you'll get a visual look at whats going on all the time
<Riesh> ubuntu_: advicable to make a 20 GB root and the rest for /home :-)
<ubuntu_> yeah like a ui
<ubuntu_> and like 8g for swap???
<Riesh> depends on how much RAM you have, you als o can make a swap partition of 2 GB or so
<Zxcvb> also, has anyone managed to boot from a usb stick via floppy by using loadlin and the dos usb drivers?
<ForgeAus> Swap doesn't need to be large... Itend to use the "leftover" from rounding down...
<ubuntu_> i have 4 gig ram so i should double it to 8 gig swap right
<ForgeAus> in fact you don't need swap at all but its better to use it than not to
<Riesh> ubuntu_: Noo
<ubuntu_> i have enough space
<BluesKaj> swap should be 1.5 X RAM if needed
<Zxcvb> ubuntu_: that is no longer necessary, but swap should be at least equal to ram if you want to hibernate
<Riesh> 2 GB is enough :-)
<Riesh> indeed
<Zxcvb> used to be that pages could only be swapped out to certain points in the swap file
<ubuntu_> ok so im going to create / partition should it be logical primary and what extention
<Riesh> ubuntu_: doesn't matter
<ubuntu_> use ext3
<ubuntu_> or 2
<Riesh> Yes
<Riesh> ext3
<Zxcvb> for example, if you had 128mb of ram and data at 64MB was going to be swapped out, it could only be copied to 64MB, 128+64MB, 256+64MB, etc in the swap partition/file
<Zxcvb> fortunately, that was fixed a long time ago
<abtok> i don't have any resolution higher than 1024*768 when i enter 'xrandr' ; is it normal ?
<ubuntu_> ok i created all three ill see you in a little bit if install worked out
<cajun_> quick help w/ grep.   i have a list of strings in a file, one per line and I want to use those strings as arguments.  how do i write a grep command to read one line at a time and then run a command using that string as an argument before reading the next line?
<ubuntu_> do you think kubuntu is better then suse
<Riesh> cajun_: i think this is more a question for another channel ... one with more bash scripting guru's ... like #bash
<cajun_> ok.  thanks
<Riesh> ubuntu_: there is not really a better ... there are people who like one more than the other
<Riesh> Every distro has its good and bad points
<ubuntu_> makes sense
<ubuntu_> i just used open suse and loved it but i figured i should give ubuntu a shot
<ubuntu_> im new 2 linux not even a month
<Riesh> i Like in Suse the Grub menu and yast2 ... but don't like the way it updates: when i click cancel i need to keep clicking cancel for every package :-( .. very annoying when the update is about 200 packages
<ubuntu_> i know
<ubuntu_> that was harsh abort ten million times hehe
<ubuntu_> how does this work
<Riesh> :-)
<ubuntu_> my system is installing now hooray
<Riesh> yes .. especially when the default update url is giving a very slow update mirror
<ubuntu_> does this have some kind of yast
<BluesKaj> !repositoriy | ubuntu_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositoriy
<Riesh> ubuntu_: i like to update on the command line ... it gives a lot of freedom ..
<BluesKaj> !repository | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Riesh> BluesKaj: thats not what yast is about
<BluesKaj> yast is a package manager, the repositories contain the ubuntu packages
<BluesKaj> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Riesh> BluesKaj: no yast is much more then an update manager
<BluesKaj> i didn't use update
<ubuntu_> how cani get the flaming windows and the wobble and the sphere cube desktoop is the kde 4.2 do that cause thats what i had on suse
<Riesh> Yast is a central configuration tool
<BluesKaj> who cares , this is kubuntu
<ubuntu_> yet another software tool i think
<Riesh> BluesKaj: who cares? ... can we not see the good things in other linux distro's ?
<ForgeAus> kde4.2 (kubuntu) does  have wobbly windows and the sphere/cube desktops
<BluesKaj> yes Riesh , if you want to visit the suse chat , be my guest :)
<ForgeAus> although I havn't seen/tried the sphere one as yet...
<ForgeAus> in fact my cube turns out to be a hexagonal shape but I like it :)
<Riesh> BluesKaj: Sorry to stepped on your toes :-(
<ForgeAus> I tend not to use the functionality of multiple desktops efficiently, I guess I still tend to use my computer like a windows user for the most part...
<Riesh> Kubuntu is perfect .. and others are less perfect
<ForgeAus> if Kubuntu were perfect there would be no need for another version to come out...
<ForgeAus> I'm not saying its not great or anything I love kubuntu... but I wouldn't go as far as calling it perfect, nor any other distro, or OS...
<BluesKaj> Riesh, if there is no exact yast equivalent in kubuntu then we have to stick to the p[ackage manager/repository subject that works here, not some other configuratory app in another distro.
<ForgeAus> you can use smart or kpackage in kubuntu it doesn't use yast/yum because of its package management system (ie non-rpm based)
<ForgeAus> but pretty much all other package managers that handle dpkg work...
<Riesh> as i said before: Yast is much more then a package manager ... or update tool ... it is a central configuration software for alsmost everything that can be configured in Suse ...
<Riesh> I think that is a nice thing in Suse ...
<BluesKaj> Riesh, well I used suse for a while and i found yast klunky and not user friendly at all
<ForgeAus> Riesh, well System Settings is KDE/Kubuntu's central configuration tool
<kaddi> third times the charm. :) Hello everybody! :)
<daskreech> pascal_: no sorry
<ForgeAus> I'm sure Suse probably uses that too.. (since its part of KDE4) in kde3 used to be called kcontrol
<Riesh> Maybe some parts are indeed klunky ... but the idea is Nice ...
<ForgeAus> Mandriva has a control/config centre too that does package management and stuff but I don't see it as a problem in Kubuntu not to have it that way...
<mvivirito> hey i got it to boot from the harddrive but now im updateing everything
<mvivirito> riesh you still here
<Riesh> ForgeAus: i also do not think it is a problem ... but i think, when it works good, it good be a good thing to have all the configurration option as modules in one app
<Raze> Quick question: doing CLI upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. do-release-upgrade stalled on "Calculating Changes", so I ctrl+C'd and am doing an apt-get upgrade. Will this prevent problems?
<Riesh> mvivirito: i am here ...
<Raze> also /etc/lsb-release has "Distrib_ID=Ubuntu" for Kubuntu normally, right?
<runpain2> I would like to get my quickplay + voulume  keys to work on my laptop
<mvivirito> hey im confused with the boot loading process i got it to boot through recovery mode but wheni tried installing packages in the recovery mode i couldent so i chose normal boot option and i got it to boot graphicly as opposed to the command line it was booting into so now im updating and installing every thing should that fix my booting issues
<besitzer__> hallo süße
<Raze> mvivirito: what booting issues were you having in the first place?
<mvivirito> the first two optios were generic and generic recovery and the last option said it wouldnt fit to memory
<mvivirito> the first
<mvivirito> gave me command line
<afief> did anybody here experiment with keyboard layouts when more than one keyboard is connected? it seems only one of them can access the different layouts
<daskreech> hi kaddi
<Raze> Ah, well. You usually want the generic/default option. It's just asking which kernel you'd like to load
<mvivirito> the second i tried to recover but couldnt and it allowed me to boot graphicly
<daskreech> mvivirito: pascal ?
<mvivirito> the third said it couldnt fit to memory
<mvivirito> the fourth was windows booted fine
<daskreech> Raze: It ididn't stall
<mvivirito> whats pascal
<daskreech> it just takes a really really long time
<Raze> ah
<Raze> :(
<Raze> well, I cut it off and I'm apt-get upgrading :(
<daskreech> mvivirito: There was someone in here named pascal who was having problems booting
<mvivirito> oooo
<Raze> daskreech: can I ask what your /etc/lsb-release says?
<mvivirito> well im updating everything and ill see if that helps
<mvivirito> what do you think
<mvivirito> im just happy i have linux and windows
<mvivirito> i only have windows for windows only software and virtual machines suck
<mvivirito> wine sucks too
<Raze> there's always Crossover
<mvivirito> but i have windows xp black edition
<mvivirito> its got all the junk and extra crap removed all the security updates and its really fast
<mvivirito> well for xp
<Aegiron> hi everyone
<Ra2B_04> Hola...alguien que hable español?
<kaddi> !es |Ra2B_04
<ubottu> Ra2B_04: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Aegiron> when installing a version of ubuntu, it asks to create partitions to install it on, or it gives the option of automaticaly managing the drive
<runpain2> I have an Hp Pavilion DV6747cl Amd64x2 nvidia graphics card and  MCP67 High Definition Audio [Audio device] with Altec Lansing speakers a HP Webcam [Video]and the keys are led buttons located top of keyboard
<Aegiron> I noticed that when choosing the automated solution, it creates two partitions: one for the root, and one for the swap. But is there any particular reason why the swap partition is located in a seperate logical (extended) partition?
<runpain2> can some one help me to get these keys to work
<mvivirito> it didnt work for me that way had to do it manualy
<mvivirito> maybe different keyboard layout
<daskreech> Raze: No LSB Modules found
<daskreech> Aegiron: None except there is no reason at all for it to have a primary partition
<viktor> list
<Aegiron>  daskreech: I don't get it, If I only have 2 partitions, why is there no reason to make the swap a primary?
<daskreech> Primaries are limited in number and required by some
<daskreech> Logical are virtually unlimited and never ever required
<daskreech> Why not use a logical if the choice is given?
<Aegiron> ah, I see. thanks a lot (though it was'nt an issue at all, just curiousity)
<billytwowilly> hi, what should I use for scanning in kde 4? kooka doesn't appear to be supported anymore
<ubuntu_> why i cant connect to #debiaN
<daskreech> !register | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ForgeAus> wow I was banned from #Debian, apparnetly it didn't last
<ForgeAus> ironically I would have thought they'd be the best people to ask what compression .deb files used!
<daskreech> Most chans that have a fair number of people coming through have limited time bans
<ubuntu_> ok i will try to register and then i will reply
<bonyui> dude
<bonyui> anyone #
<bonyui> i could do with some help
<bonyui> Is it really that hard to connect to the internet through kubuntu?
<bonyui> because i cant do it
<afief> boubbin: what's your problem?
<daskreech> afief: try again
<afief> daskreech: huh?
<bonyui> i just cant work out how to get online through kubunru i use wireless wlan
<daskreech> afief: Asked the wrong person :)
<afief> bonyui: is your wireless card recognized
<daskreech> !wifi | bonyui
<ubottu> bonyui: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<astrobear> hmm, i'm not sure what happened but i can't login through kdm anymore, only through a tty screen. any suggestions?...
<afief> daskreech: no problem:)
<daskreech> afief: No. You asked the wrong person
<bonyui> afief i'll check
<daskreech> astrobear: full drive ?
<afief> daskreech: oh, sorry
<daskreech> <afief> boubbin: what's your problem?
<astrobear> daskreech: nope, i have over 30gb available
<daskreech> Not who you wanted to ask I'll bet
<afief> daskreech: yes I see it now. sorry for the mistake
<daskreech> astrobear: ~/.xsession-serros says anything ?
<alabamahit> This might be a dumb question but i have looked on that kde look site......and on the system...I'm new to  KDE ....Question is how do i changed the window border...i hate that white look lol..trying to make it more transparnet or something....
<daskreech> errors
<alabamahit> Also does it use rpm or dep files.? for just general installs.
<daskreech> alabamahit: press alt+F3 and configure window behaviour
<daskreech> alabamahit: huh? :)
<ForgeAus> in KDE they're called Window Decorators
<ForgeAus> Alabamahit and you can change them in your system-settings
<ForgeAus> (appearance applet I think, from memory)
<alabamahit> i cahnged all that...but didnt see where to change the decorations.
 * alabamahit jumps back on there and looks again :)
<ForgeAus> apparance applet-windows should have it
<ForgeAus> you can switch between decoratrs, and configure different ones, and alter the buttons (like close, shade, help, minimize, maximize etc)
<alabamahit> can the pointer be changed?
<bonyui> hm
<bonyui> ubottu thanks for the wireless documentation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bonyui> lol
<bonyui> @+@
<alabamahit> lol
<TheGentleman> Hello!  I'm experiencing problems while trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 using internet connection and following guidelines from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<TheGentleman> if anyone can look at it I can paste something
<kahbuntu> TheGentleman: upgrading to a beta release isn't a good idea
<kahbuntu> it didn't work to me either
<TheGentleman> it is a spare computer i can safely use for that kahbuntu
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, maybe there's help at #ubuntu+1
<kahbuntu> ok, but a fresh install is the best choise
<TheGentleman> well, why giving instructions on kubuntu website without a warning then?
<rraajj> Hi! I´m kinda new to KDE 4, and I´m kinda weirded out by having to press the certain keys twice to get the character mapped in them (mostly punctuation keys). They behave like modifiers. How do I remove this, uhhm, feature? Thanks in advance!
<daskreech> TheGentleman: you have it paste binned?
<daskreech> rraajj: in which situation ?
<astrobear> daskreech: http://pastebin.com/f4d314bc
<rraajj> daskreech: In everything, actually. ¨,´,`, and some other characters need to be pressed twice.
<astrobear> sorry, it took me awhile to figure out how to copy and paste from tty
<astrobear> had to use pastebinit
<daskreech> astrobear: TheGentleman ?
<daskreech> rraajj: Like in kate ?
<rraajj> daskreech: Yep, even in Konsole/Yakuake.
<astrobear> daskreech: ?
<daskreech> astrobear: sorry I just asked someone to pastebin something then they logged out shortly after
<daskreech> rraajj: what version of KDE ?
<astrobear> so, yeah, there are errors in xsession.errors
<rraajj> daskreech: 4.1, fresh Intrepid install.
<daskreech> rraajj: well. honestly that shoudln't happen unless you haev Ctrl pressed down
<astrobear> daskreech: what would happen is that kdm would look like it was logging me in, but would return back to the login screen. never got to the splash screen
<rraajj> daskreech: Yeah, they behave like modifiers by themselves. If I press one of those keys, and press something else, a new character comes up.
<rraajj> Like, ḿ. (´ + m)
<daskreech> rraajj: Hmm what keyboard locale do you have?
<astrobear> whoops, i'll take that back, it does show the splash screen. sorry i have _just_ woken up
<daskreech> astrobear: What happens if you type X right now
<rraajj> daskreech: US int´l.
<mack431> hello i need your help with an kubuntu issue
<mack431> today i installed patches for kubuntu
<mack431> after i installed it my samba drive isnt working
<mack431> i mean dolphin cant access it
<mack431> everytime i want to swap data to my windows system through it i have to use the terminal
<astrobear> daskreech: fatal error Server is already active for display 0
<mack431> furthermore i get a strange failure message during system start
<astrobear> and it is running
<daskreech> astrobear: of course. run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop then run X
<daskreech> mack431: What's the message ?
<mack431> can anybody help please
<astrobear> daskreech: it started X
<mack431> it is a german message that says that "kdesudo" isnt working
<daskreech> astrobear: ok jump back to the terminal and press Ctrl+C
<mack431> i can type it in german if you want me to do
<astrobear> ..and
<daskreech> run X & then export DISPLAY=:0.0
<daskreech> then type startkde
<daskreech> mack431: is sudo working ?
<astrobear> so...
<kamesh> could somebody tell me if the default Kubuntu installation comes with the C,Cpp compilers
<astrobear> X & export DISPLAY=:0.0 & startkde
<astrobear> ?
<daskreech> astrobear: no
<astrobear> &&
<daskreech> umm
<daskreech> export DISPLAY=:0.0 && X& && startkde
<mack431> yes sudo works somewhere during boot of system their is a kdesudo command executed with wrong parameters i suppose so i get this message each time and my samba drive is inaccessable
<daskreech> kamesh: No it doesn't
<astrobear> ty
<daskreech> !compile | kamesh
<ubottu> kamesh: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mack431> through dolphin
<kamesh> thanks ubottu
<mack431> it works with a terminal though
<daskreech> mack431: There really shouldn't be a kdesudo on start up at all
<mack431> hm but i get a message
<daskreech> I'm not saying you are not :-)
<mack431> ok
<daskreech> mack431: Would a german channel help better?
<daskreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mack431> yes but i dont get any answers there *g*
<daskreech> --_^
<bency> >.^
<mack431> somewhere during boot a kdesudo is executed and i dont know what executes it
<daskreech> dmesg | grep kdes
<mack431> i think i will reinstall soon
<astrobear> hmm.. i can't get it to stop use ctl-c
<astrobear> it didn't start kde
<astrobear> daskreech: how many ampersigns did you want me to use after 'X'?
<daskreech> astrobear: thinking about it ... one :-)
<m_tadeu> how can I configure a wireless micrphone? I connected it but I have no sound
<daskreech> astrobear: type fg then you can kill it with ctrl=C
<astrobear> daskreech: okay, that's what i did
<ns8_> #spain
<dinner> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mack431> i got a step ahead
<astrobear> dasKreech: i can't kill it with ctl-c
<dasKreech> astrobear: type jobs
<mack431> if i start dolphin with sudo dolphin in terminal i can access my samba drive
<dasKreech> see if anything is runing
<astrobear> okay
<mack431> still strange
<astrobear> and... :P
<astrobear> i need some numbers so that i can kill -9
<dasKreech> astrobear: killall X
<astrobear> no process killed
<astrobear> X: no process killed
<dasKreech> Is X still running?
<astrobear> yeah, jobs showed that it was running
<dasKreech> astrobear: kill %1
<astrobear> okay... so now what...
<slow-motion> hi
<astrobear> and it still isn't dead :\
<astrobear> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi astrobear
<dasKreech> astrobear: Ha ha ok ps aux | grep X
<astrobear> got it!
<astrobear> gracias amigo
<astrobear> it showed a number to kill -9 with :)
<astrobear> whatever that's called
<astrobear> uid?..
<astrobear> i dunno.
<astrobear> not important, need to figure out why i can't login with kde..
<dasKreech> pid
<astrobear> ah, process id
<dasKreech> astrobear: make a new user
<astrobear> dasKreech: i have to leave for 5 minutes, but if you can give me further instructions i will use them when i get back
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> mack431: this is going to a Windows computer across the network?
<mack431> yeah
<magisu> Hi guys, I come here to ask if Qt 4.5 qtconfig-qt4 can save the font substitution list?
<magisu> anyone could hep me? thansk
<dasKreech> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dasKreech> magisu: If it's a pure Qt question there is #qt
<mack431> i think i will reinstall the system cause i cant find the failing thing
<magisu> dasKreech: I don´t know.
<dasKreech> mack431: you can if you like. do you have your data seperate ?
<mack431> yes its all saved what is important
<dasKreech> mack431: sounds like a configuration file needs to be replaced but if you would like to reinstall that ight work as well :)
<jimmy51_home> hello, i have a drive, /dev/sdc
<jimmy51_home> what command do i use to create and format it as fat32?
<mack431> do you have an idea what configuration file this could be?
<dasKreech> mkfs.dos ?
<mack431> the smb.cnf is fine i checked it
<dasKreech> mack431: it would be a smb:/ protocol in ~/.kde since the only thing that doesn't work is kde apps
<astrobear> dasKreech: i'm back
<dasKreech> and only for your user
<mack431> what does this configuration file do?
<dasKreech> astrobear: ok
<astrobear> what do you want me to do after creating a new user?
<dasKreech> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start and log in as them
<lean2501> hi! im getting the libstdc++.5 or something like that message in the terminal when im trying to open an app
<lean2501> i dont find it in the repos
<jimmy51_home> dasKreech: doesn't look like that's a command
<dasKreech> jimmy51_home: umm mkfs.msdos ?
<dasKreech> lean2501: which app?
<astrobear> ack, i don't know how to give root privs to the user
<lean2501> x-lite
<astrobear> the new user
<lean2501> dasKreech: x-lite is an app for voip
<jimmy51_home> i'm trying sudo mkfs.msdos -I -F 32 /dev/sdc
<astrobear> could this overall problem have arisen because i don't have proper user rights?
<dasKreech> astrobear: not from the error messages
<dasKreech> astrobear: add them to the group admin
<lean2501> dasKreech: it says error when loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5
<jimmy51_home> ok
<jimmy51_home> i have /dev/sdc
<jimmy51_home> it's a 500 GB USB drive
<jimmy51_home> qtparted shows it as hidden
<jimmy51_home> from the command line, how to i create a giant FAT32 partition on it, and format it?
<jimmy51_home> i tried "mkfs.msdos -I -F 32 /dev/sdc"
<jimmy51_home> that didn't appear to do anything
<dasKreech> sudo
<jimmy51_home> well, yeah... i used sudo
<dasKreech> FAT32 can't make a partition that big
<dasKreech> It has limitations
<jimmy51_home> can kubuntu write to ntfs?
<dasKreech> Yes
<jimmy51_home> ok, ntfs is good then
<dasKreech> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<manuel_> hi
<manuel_> in the networkmanager i can't klick on wlan it is not active
<manuel_> how can i change that?
<manuel_> thamks in advance
<josh-l> is there anything other than inkscape that can edit svg files?
<manuel_> gimp
<m_tadeu> should a microphone output the sound desktop wide? or do I have to run some sort of app to hear the microphone?
<josh-l> manuel_: but with gimp you cant save to svg
<astrobear> alright dasKreech i added a user, gave him admin privs, started kdm, tried to login and the same thing happened
<starenka> hi, is there a repo for hardy (kde 3.5) w/ all that fancy kde 4.2.1 stuff ( i want to have kontact,kmail,akregator and all that "gorupware stuff", but don't wanna use kde4)
<mario_> atun de pollo
<astrobear> starenka: all that groupware stuff is on kde 3.5 :P
<astrobear> no need for kde 4
<starenka> yes, but slightly older versions ;)
<mario_> i dont know
<astrobear> though kde 4 is amazing in my not so humble opinion
<josh-l> astrobear: it truly truly is, better than osx by far
<starenka> astrobear: well i tested i qui9te thoroughfully and i love 3.5 more
<afief> did anybody here experiment with keyboard layouts when more than one keyboard is connected? it seems only one of them can access the different layouts
<astrobear> :P
<josh-l> i find kde 4.2 more stable than kde 3.5
<josh-l> and better in every other way
<starenka> well stability issues aside, there are still some stuff you can't customize in kde 4
<starenka> f.e the damn taskbar
<astrobear> i'm not going to argue why kde 4 is better, just want to get my X error resolved :P
<starenka> or panel
<starenka> i mean panel
<josh-l> i love the panel
<astrobear> starenka: you can customize the taskbar, silly
<starenka> do i?
<astrobear> starenka: yup, you just need to familiarize yourself with plasma
<starenka> i want able to make it like this (kde 3.5)
<starenka> http://crap.starenka.net/35.png
<jimmy51_home> someone in #ubuntu knew how to do it
<starenka> s/want/wasnt
<jimmy51_home> sweet
<astrobear> starenka: i can't view that right now, my X server isn't working :)
<starenka> astrobear: hehe
<starenka> imagine it's beutiful :)
<astrobear> not sure what i did, and i think dasKreech is off eating dinner and chillaxin
<starenka> what's w/ ur x server?
<astrobear> i dunno
<starenka> startx?
<astrobear> yeah yeah, the problem is that kdm isn't logging the user all the way in before getting some X error and returning back to the login screen
<astrobear> i can start X, but i can't start kde
<astrobear> which is a tidbit of a problem :)
<starenka> 3.5 3.5 high five :)) :p
<starenka> </tease>
<starenka> sorry, mate i can't seem to help you
<starenka> :(
<astrobear> hehe, it's not kde's fault, i did something stupid last night i'm sure :P
<astrobear> no probs
<astrobear> you let me explain it and maybe someone else here will come along with a solution
<starenka> ok
<starenka> i will tease the plazma meanwhile
<starenka> as to be sure i'm not idiot
<astrobear> :)
<BluesKaj> astrobear, do the 3 finger salute  to reboot , then choose recovery from the grub menu , then you'll ahve dialog menu in minute , choose "fix broken pkges" , I had the same problem this morning ..incomplete install> I have everything working fairly well now.
<astrobear> BluesKaj: aaaahhh!
<astrobear> i did update packages last night for the first time in forever
<astrobear> that's probably the problem
<BluesKaj> yup, same as me
<astrobear> BluesKaj: but can't i 'fix broken packages' without having to reboot?
 * astrobear thinks so
<BluesKaj> you need to boot in the recovery mode
<astrobear> i suppose
<bokey> i need the widget that shows the content of $HOME/Desktop
<astrobear> i don't know of any other way to fix them
<astrobear> brb
<bokey> i accidently deleted it
<bokey> i need the widget that shows the content of $HOME/Desktop
<bokey> i need the widget that shows the content of $HOME/Desktop
 * bokey sigh
<anw_> how can I change hardware sound output ?
<mack431> bokey you could use dolphin go to home and add it new
<BluesKaj> bokey , right click on the panel add widgets
<bokey> mack431: hang on
<bokey> BluesKaj: yeah
<BluesKaj> bokey , choose quick access
<bokey> BluesKaj: thats not it
<bokey> mack431: sorry mate
<bokey> mack431: i am in $HOME
<mack431> hm okay
<mack431> do you use kde or gnome?
<bokey> kde
<BluesKaj> bokey , panel options/add widgets/quick access
<bokey> the desktop showed up when i logged in the first time
<starenka> hanlerchief
<mack431> why dont you start up dolphin
<starenka> *hankerchief
<bokey> yeah
<cerecitas> evening... been all day long struggling with this.. i cannot add widgets... sometimes it just wont add them even tho they are marked to, some others the whole plasma stops responding and i need to restart x  because only alt+tab works, yet i can see everything... any ideas?
<bokey> i need one
<mack431> go to home and right click desktop
<mack431> than add it
<astrobear> that didn't work
<astrobear> and... i could have done all that from the cli :P
<astrobear> it just removed partial packages and a few apt-get commands
<astrobear> performed a few apt-get commands *
<starenka> is there somewhere kde 4.21 repo for hardy?
<astrobear> starenka: i don't know, but the latest kde from svn has some nice improvements indeed
<BluesKaj> sry to hear that astrobear
<astrobear> np
<bokey> mack431: i am in dolphin bud
<starenka> astrobear: i prefer packages
<bokey> can anyone tell me how to show the damn desktop widget (that lists the contents of $HOME in my desktop?
<cerecitas> go to add widgets and i will tell you the precise widget name
<BluesKaj> !patience | bokey
<ubottu> bokey: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cerecitas> in a second
<bokey> cerecitas: i am there
<cerecitas> but yeah be patient
<cerecitas> bokey:  you need to add the widget called folderview
<cerecitas> and it will show /home
<cerecitas> then, on settings just mark the path to /home/Desktop
<bokey> cerecitas: damn all done
<bokey> thanks heaps
<bokey> :D
<bokey> g'day to ya all
<starenka> green day indeed :)
<cerecitas> is today widget's day? i'm having the time of my life with mines
<starenka> what's a widget
<starenka> :))
<bonyui> whats widget day?
<bonyui> O>
<cerecitas> just joking bonyui looks like lots of people is having probs with them today
<bonyui> oh lol
<jismaelgf> ook
<astrobear> okay the problem was the x config :\
<vnwarrior> guys.. i'm going to install KDE 4.2 for the first time - I heard Firefox looks crappy without Gnome - is that true?
<cerecitas> i use opera... but vnwarrior it is all up to how you theme
<cerecitas> i mean which theme you use
<astrobear> vnwarrior: no.
<cerecitas> there are themes like noia really kdeish
<vnwarrior> cerecitas: how should I theme? I use firefox exclusively..
<astrobear> it's not the theme
<vnwarrior> astrobear: ?
<astrobear> the kde style is used in gtk apps by default
<cerecitas> vnwarrior:  in firefox you can select the skins somewhere... i personally don't like it's looks
<astrobear> don't worry about the skins
<astrobear> in system settings > appearance > gtk styles and fonts, the "use my KDE style in GTK applications" option should already be selected
<vnwarrior> astrobear: oh ok...
<tcm> how do I invite someone to watch my webcam? I can't find any buttons to press. The webcam is working in skype
<tcm> in kopete
<astrobear> tcm: you have to tell them that you are a young blonde willing to do anything
<tcm> astrobear: they already know that I am one. How do I start the "conversation"?
<astrobear> tcm: have you checked settings > configure > video?
<tcm> astrobear: everything is setuped I just can't find how to start the cam
<tcm> have no button
<tcm> like in skype
<astrobear> hmm, what service are you using?
<tcm> wlm
<astrobear> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-248159.html
<astrobear> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161123
<astrobear> maybe those two links can help you wlm
 * astrobear is away for a moment, need to reconfigure my x server
<JDahl> I am trying to add a custom application launcher in KDE4.2. How do I do that that?  I found the Quicklauncher applet,  but I don't see how to configure its embedded applications
<josh-l> anyone know how to turn off time stamp and join/part messages in quassel?
<wallabee> im having trouble booting up kubuntu on my toshiba laptop. its been installed and working fine for over a year and now i get a GRUB error when in the GRUB loading stage. Its GRUB 1.5 and i get GRUB error 18. Any suggestions?
<shock_day13> hey everyone
<wallabee> ive heard about utility disks like testgrub and super grub disk but am not familiar with them. is there a standard utility i could possibly use to fix the problem?
<shock_day13> does anyone know if there is a software in which we could design our own themes, or icons and stuff
<heinkel_111> wallabe do you keep getting that error over and over... i have a toshiba too and it happens once a while but i just reboot and nothing in particular seem to be wrong
<heinkel_111> so possibly not fatal
<rraajj> Hi! I have this weird problem (on a fresh Intrepid install). Some keys need to be pressed twice to get their actual characters, or else they act as some sort of ¨modifier¨ keys. For example, the key ´ needs to be pressed twice so that I could actually get ´. :(
<marlon> sup
<marlon> anyone know some websites
<Psychoholic> hello i'm having some problems with my kubuntu rig every time i boot i get to the splash screen and it says out of range and displays nothing is there a way to enter into a "safe mode"?
<mmmarcus> ok
<mmmarcus> lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
 * genii sips his coffee
<Psychoholic> what kind of web sites are you looking for?
<mmmarcus> how u do that
 * bonyui sips his tea
<mmmarcus> mutiplayer
<Psychoholic> emote
<mmmarcus> *emote
<Psychoholic> what something you just play like java? or something you down load
<mmmarcus> yeah java
<mmmarcus> know any
<Psychoholic> planeshift is preaty cool but you have to download
<Psychoholic> thats about all i know
<mmmarcus> any more
<mmmarcus> thz
<bonyui> hmm guys im starting to worry
<bonyui> alot of people have had trouble connected to the internet throigh kubuntu on wlan
<bonyui> so it seems on the internet.
<bonyui> will any usb card work?
<bonyui> Or does ithave to be a certain one :X
<bonyui> I dunno
<astrobear> w00t, issued is settled
<Psychoholic> i know my wifes kubuntu rig has been giving us fits lots in the last month and my rig runs suse 11.1 and its looking lots and lots better every day..
<anw_> [optimistic question] is there any emulator like VirtualBox which supports Direct3D ?? :)
<mmmarcus> what i miss
<weedar> anw_: I think VMWare might support D3D
<bonyui> hi JohnLesbergtion
<bonyui> welcome
<JohnLesbergtion> hello all
<JohnLesbergtion> hello bonyui
<JohnLesbergtion> :P
<JohnLesbergtion> ?
<JohnLesbergtion> Puddle?
<bonyui> shsuh
<bonyui> Puddle?
<bonyui> wtf
<bonyui> ><
<mmmarcus> ^_^
<mmmarcus> ><
<mmmarcus> if
<mmmarcus> wath
<Ch1ppy> Hey, usually dolphin will show my extra mounted drives in the Places bar, which is very convenient. However this is currently not showing at all... Is there any way to view the same list at all?
<Ch1ppy> Gnome file explorers (going open in gtk apps) seem to show it, but the same thing from kde doesn't...
<anw_> how can I ... how to say it ... add app to "start up" ?
<JohnLesbergtion> irc.ddos.com
<JohnLesbergtion> :P
<bonyui> thank god
<bonyui> fewwwwwwwwwwww]
<JohnLesbergtion> -bonyui == puddle
 * anw_ asks, how can he make start application automatically when he logs into system
<JohnLesbergtion> || DDOS HIM || NOW NOW NOW
<JohnLesbergtion> :P
<JohnLesbergtion> lol
<genii> !startup | anw_
<ubottu> anw_: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<JohnLesbergtion> !startup | gay_
<ubottu> gay_: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<JohnLesbergtion> lol
<anw_> thanks .. (:
<JohnLesbergtion> LOL
<josh-l> anyone know if there is a konversation kde4 for kubuntu packaged?
<bonyui> eww JohnLesbergtion theres a #mac channel here
<eross> My screen goes blank after so many minutes and i have to hit a key to get it back, i looked at power management and it's not checked, i looked at screensaver and it's not checked. what gives?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> how to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, but leaving kde3 in place?
<LjL> KomiaPoika: i don't think you can...
 * dsmith_ still does not like kde4 even with the new BETA
<Dillizar> how can i change the log in picture on kde 3.5.10
<casa> #brasil
<diablo> hello room
<bonyui> casa go away theres a time and a place
<bonyui> and this is the place for learning about linux my freinds
<bonyui> :)
<diablo> anyone having problems with the sound on ubuntu
<nightdrever> hello...does anyone know why my webcam doesnt work on skype?.....it works on ekiga but not skype?
<Dillizar> diablo: explain
<nightdrever> it also works on windows skype but not ubuntu?
<Dillizar> nightdrever: lol 8.10 :D
<Dillizar> ??
<nightdrever> ??
<Dillizar> you are using 8.10
<nightdrever> yes
<Dillizar> nightdrever: i am trying to fix it since 2008 1st of may
<Dillizar> :D
<diablo> ok i just re-installed ubunto 8.10 and completely wiped xp on my acer aspire one d150 and havent had sound i tried just about everything my sound works only on my headphones :(
<Dillizar> and i found how to fix it
<Dillizar> it was fucking easy
<sourcemaker> are there 9.04 users?
<nightdrever> how?
<Dillizar> sourcemaker: !ubuntu+1
<Dillizar> nightdrever: go to the kubuntu web site
<Dillizar> and download
<Dillizar> 8.04
<sourcemaker> Dillizar: ok
<Dillizar> the only ubun tu that works good
<Dillizar> sourcemaker: #ubuntu+1
<Dillizar> brb
<mni> hi all
<mni> can somebody help me how to generate HTTP encoded password for SVN server using kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> mni- I believe you'd use htpasswd
<mni> drgnsclr:procedure pls
<ShinyLego> Ello
<ShinyLego> I'm in a bit of a spot of trouble.
<ShinyLego> I having problems logging in after installing Kubuntu 9.04 beta.  The Login screen comes up and I type everything in and then it goes black for a few seconds then goes straight back to the login screen.  So, whats qrong with it?
<p_quarles> !jaunty | ShinyLego
<ubottu> ShinyLego: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ShinyLego> No you see, its KUBUNTU not ubuntu
<tsimpson> ShinyLego: #ubuntu+1 is for both
<ShinyLego> well, well.  U suck on dicks anyway
<Dragnslcr> Can someone with a relatively clean install of 8.10 do "echo $TERM" in Konsole and tell me what they get?
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: it's xterm; why?
<Dragnslcr> Hm, thanks
 * irunongames is away: Gone away for now
<Dragnslcr> Okay, that works. Now to find where to change it permanently
<Dragnslcr> p_quarles- any idea where that's usually set? If I don't have an explicit export line in a bashrc file, I get "dumb"
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: update-alternatives, I believe
<[oC]_HolyFather> I have a Power Mac G4 and I want to install Kubuntu on it ------ I downloaded both 6.10(Edgy Eft) and 7.10(Gutsy) PPC versions and all atempts to install failed --- How do I get it to install properly?
<Dragnslcr> p_quarles- if it is, I don't see exactly what option it is
<Dragnslcr> Putting export TERM='xterm' in /etc/bash.bashrc seems to work well enough
<[oC]_HolyFather> would anyone know the answer to my question?
<lovre> hi all
<[oC]_HolyFather> there are a few things to be entered
<[oC]_HolyFather> 'live' being the default command
<lovre> WUBI installation cant load since windows was shut down improperly, not even when restarting properly.  What to do?
<[oC]_HolyFather> there is also 'live-powerpc', live video=ofonly', etc etc
<ronny_> como estas
<lovre> does Amarok 2 support skins?
<DarthFrog_> I officially hate Jaunty.
<DarthFrog_> Damn thing doesn't work.
<genii> DarthFrog_: Thats usually why I stay with LTS versions.
<ikonia> worldwariii: I asked you not to pm people - please stop
<DarthFrog_> genii: :-)  But that's boring.  Things work in LTS.
<xjjk> DarthFrog_: what's wrong with it?
<xjjk> I'm pretty happy with Jaunty so far... everything just *works*
<DarthFrog_> xjjk: It doesn't respond to mouse clicks most of the time.
<xjjk> it's the first Ubuntu in a while that has worked this well
<xjjk> DarthFrog_: mmm
<maco> dd anyone else get a PM from worldwariii?
<maco> oh wait
<maco> i see ikonia's message
<DarthFrog_> Oh, and VMWare doesn't work anymore, either.
<xjjk> DarthFrog_: the kernel may be too new... it's one reason why I stopped using VMWare
<xjjk> VirtualBox is faster and seems better supported on Linux
<maco> LjL: thanks
<DarthFrog_> xjjk: I'm not blaming Jaunty for VMWare not working.
<JohnLesbergtion> Windows users: irc.gaysex.com
<JohnLesbergtion> that is for all thoose windows noobs
<JohnLesbergtion> :P
<JohnLesbergtion> :P
<WatchBot> JohnLesbergtion: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<JohnLesbergtion> fag
<JohnLesbergtion> :P
<josh-l> anyone know what the internal extender container widget , and the Activity Bar widgets do?
<sg> helllllllllllloooooo
<sg> is somone actif'
<p_quarles> !ask | sg
<ubottu> sg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gorgonzola> hello. I just updated to jaunty on a clean intrepid install, but i'm getting thi error:
<gorgonzola> [ 1375.804551] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<gorgonzola> [ 1375.804566] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0
<gorgonzola> [ 1375.804568] res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
<gorgonzola> [ 1375.804574] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }
<gorgonzola> Does anyone know here how can i determine if this a faulty driver or BIOS setting, or the drive is dying?
<gorgonzola> any help in reading smartctl output would be really apreciated... :)
<dereine> is this a known "bug" that in 9.04 the xorg server needs 20% cpu everytime?
<tsimpson> 9.04 support is only in #ubuntu+1
<bonyui> how do i log on as root?
<bonyui> ??
<tsimpson> don't
<tsimpson> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bonyui> why?
<bonyui> what will it do tsimpson?
<gorgonzola> bonyui: as per ubuntu security police, ytou shuld not
<tsimpson> because there is no need to "login" as root, use sudo to gain super user privileges
<bonyui> oh ok
<gorgonzola> bonyui: you can, howevere, run sudo bash to get a root prompt
<tsimpson> no, use "sudo -i"
<tsimpson> or "sudo -s"
<bonyui> gorgonzola its just my freind
<tsimpson> sudo bash will mess up
<bonyui> showed me some commands
<bonyui> that could get me online :X
<bonyui> Supposedly
<gorgonzola> tsimpson: ah, didn't know that, care to developp?
<bonyui> im neveer gonna get online :(
<tsimpson> gorgonizer: when you run bash (not from login) it inherits it's environment from the running shell. so $HOME will be the uses home, which can get written to as root
<tsimpson> using "sudo -i" runs the shell as a login shell for the user, so no environment mixup
<genii> makes things like .bashrc and .bash_history inpossible for the regular user to use again without reverting it's ownership back
<gorgonzola> tsimpson: ah, ok... i tyhought it could be something more terribler, like root inheriting some $USER settings... i'll be careful with it, though. and by the way, i'm not gorgonizer, he is another dude i've seen sometimes around here :)
<tsimpson> goalador: it would do that too, as $HOME/<any config> will be the users
<tsimpson> erm, gorgonzola
<tsimpson> too many tabs...
 * irunongames is back.
<p_quarles> bonyui: you can run those same commands, just using sudo instead of logging in as root
<tsimpson> irunongames: please disable that away/back message
<bonyui> lol tsimpson
<irunongames> sorry
<tsimpson> for GUI applications, use kdesudo though
<qwood> kubu irc n00b here, where r the faqs? so i dont spam ppl.
<bonyui> Some cards may not work automatically with Ubuntu. If this is the case, please look at the Wireless Troubleshooting Guide on the Ubuntu Wiki which is an excellent resource for troubleshooting wireless cards.
<bonyui> If your wireless card does not work with Ubuntu, you may have to do some research in order to activate it. A relatively reliable way of getting a wireless card to work is to use the ndiswrapper tool which allows Ubuntu to use the Microsoft Windows driver for the wireless card. To do this, follow the instructions below in the section called “Windows Wireless Drivers”.
<p_quarles> qwood: it's in the topic
<bonyui> do yiu think thats my problem?
<bonyui> The card?
<kaddi> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<qwood> @p_quarles thnx
<bonyui> i think im going to switch to windows wireless driver.
<bonyui> :P
<gorgonzola> ok, i'll ask mine again: any help here on how to detrermine if one of my drives is dying?
<gorgonzola> i'm getting a lot of ata errors on boot and at runtime and i want to know if i'll have to dith this laptop :(
<jussi01> !fsck | gorgonzola
<ubottu> gorgonzola: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<cheryl> Hi, could someone help me with running a program from terminal please?
<jussi01> !ask | cheryl
<ubottu> cheryl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cheryl> How do I change directory at command prompt level?
<cristian> cd directory
<cristian> cd <directory>
<cheryl> cristian: I keep getting no such file or directory.
<bonyui> has anyone got any useful links that may help me to get connected through via wlan wireless?
<cristian> try
<bonyui> need helpp bad
<cristian> do an ls
<cheryl> cristian: My terminal opens at "cheryl@cheryl -desktop:~$
<kaddi> cheryl where do you want to go?
<cristian> cd ..
<cristian> and with that u go up one lvl in the directory
<bonyui> !fq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fq
<cprgmswr2> Hi
<cheryl> cristian: I want to be in cheryl\documents\games\internet scrabble club
<cristian> in linux is with /
<cristian> not \
<cristian> that for windows
<jussi01> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cprgmswr2> I am tring to get a dvd to play in kde4 but it keeps complaining about libdvdread4 missing
<cprgmswr2> it says thet libdvdread4 is there
<cheryl> okay
<cprgmswr2> this is with intrepid
<cheryl> cristian: So how do I do this, brains?
<jussi01> cheryl: remember linux is CAse sensitive
<cheryl> jussi01: Thank you. :)
<cristian> first .. do this: ls
<cristian> in your promt
<jussi01> cheryl: try cd Docu<tab>
<cheryl> jussi01: Didn't work! Just beeped!
<cristian> cheryl: with "ls" command you see what diroctory r in the actual directory
<cheryl> cristian: ls did somming, now wot
<cristian> say to me .. someone
<cristian> the color of directories are blue
<cheryl> cristian: So the one that is highlighted green is the one I'm in?
<cristian> directories r blue
<cheryl> cristian: but one is highlighted in green
<cristian> if you want to go ... Documents..
<cprgmswr2> btw, this is really awsome running kde4 on my labtop
<cristian> green is for packages
<lovre> can someone help with printer driver installation, i dont understand this. I downloaded a driver, and typed make install, and it copied a file to /usr/bin/lbp660...... i dont know what to do next? How do i use this driver??
<cristian> cheryl: tray: cd Documents
<cheryl> cristian: They're all blue, but documents has a green block over it.
<david__> I just did an update to Kubuntu, and Firefox is broken. Is this a known bug?
<cheryl> cristian: Was that meant to be try or tray?
<cprgmswr2> I am running firefox just fine
<cristian> *try
<cristian> lol
<david__> with the latest update? A new version came out this morning.
<david__> I'm on the bleeding edge release.
<cheryl> cristian: no such file or dir! :(
 * cheryl dresses david__'s open wound.
<cheryl> cristian: I give up hon!! I will grill my ex's brains on Mon!
<david__> Nothing else seems broken. Opera is running just fine.
<kaddi> cheryl: can you open that folder with say konqueror? could you give us the address, that is shown in the adressbar of konqueror
<cristian> cheryl:  i dont know whats going on with your console xD
<gorgonzola> cheryl: copy the ouput of "pwd", please
<kaddi> gorgonzola thx, was looking for that command myself :D
<cristian> cheryl: in the console u see something like: cheryl@ubuntu:~$ ???
<cheryl> crist
<cristian> yes?
<cheryl> cristian: Sorry my visitor arrived! lol
<gorgonzola> ...
<cristian> lol
<cristian> anyway... someone have an ATI? it works good with the 3d cube?
<cheryl> cristian: Will come back online 'n sort this at another time, sorry I have company! :)
<lovre> how do i know if im using CUPS or something else?
<Dragnslcr> Unless you installed something to specifically replace CUPS, that's what you'd be using
<Dragnslcr> I don't even know of anything to replace it, unless there's some manufacturer-specific software
<Tinason-> personally, 9.04 b1 is running better than 8.10 ever did. very stable,  nice performance. good release, especially for a beta
<Tinason-> ...though i fail to see why quassel needed to be included
<rob> hello.
<kaddi> !hi|rob
<ubottu> rob: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rob> just loaded kubuntu...very new
<rob> how would you load a 3rd party software application
<kaddi> rob you would probably go looking for either an ubuntu package or a debian package on their site and download it to your PC. (unless somebody knows a better way ;) )
<kaddi> what do you want install?
<rob> raptor programming software
<rob> i have been reviewing forums however can not find a good source
<p_quarles> rob: you mean this? http://raptor.martincarlisle.com/
<kaddi> things just keep crashing on me tongiht o.o
<kaddi> rob: the protein modelling software?
<kaddi> their website seems to have a "linuxversion", that should probably install fine with ubuntu
<lovre> can i get some help with printer installation,i added a printer with cups, but i cant print, i am getting this error: "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<rob> yes that looks to be it
<GentooJohnny> has anyone here ever networked two kubuntu pc's together through a router.
<p_quarles> rob: which? my link or kaddi's idea?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> i can't find opera anywhere in the repository, isn't it available in kubuntu 8.10?
<rob> yours.
<rob> p quarles
<p_quarles> rob: okay, well, that program is written for Windows in .NET 2.0; that will not run natively in anything besides Windows
<p_quarles> rob: you can try running it in Wine; failing that, you will need Windows
<rob> ok. so I am out of luck
<p_quarles> well, I would give Wine a try; I've had luck with other .NET 2.0 apps
<rob> yea...I have windows xp but trying to get away from that....I just created a dual boot system this past weekend
<rob> and trying to learn this platform
<genii> EvaLuaTe: It's proprietary. Maybe take a look here for how to install it http://my.opera.com/suribe/blog/2008/11/04/how-to-install-opera-9-62-on-ubuntu-8-10-plugins
<demon> good for ya ya rob :)
<Dragnslcr> rob- if it's .Net 2.0, there's a slim chance it'll run on mono
<EvaLuaTe> genii: ok, thanks
<genii> EvaLuaTe: np
<Dillizar> wow kde on debian looks like a mix of kde and xfce
<Dillizar> :)
<rob> still looking at a few things here
<Dillizar> !ask | rob
<ubottu> rob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lovre> where do i find the file restartcups.sh'
<p_quarles> lovre: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<genii> might be cupsys
<lovre> p_quarles: ty
<heavenmetal> Hello, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 7.10 from amd64 CD -downloaded via bittorrent- so I booted from CD and get to Kubuntu's splash screen but after hitting "Start or install Kubuntu" and seeing the brief "Loading Linux Kernel...100%" window/status-bar the screen goes to "kernel alive" love
<heavenmetal> lock*
<yml> hello good evining
<yml> I have just downloaded the live cd 9.04 of kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> heavenmetal- any particular reason you're using a version that old?
<yml> and so far I am pleased of what I see
<yml> how ever on my laptop samsung x10 the screen is blinking
<yml> I guess it is due to the fact that my default it is not using the nvidia driver
<yml> the thing which is a bit strange is that I cannot run "Hardware Drivers"
<yml> the application is starting but no window pop up
<heavenmetal> Dragnslcr: I'm going to install LinuxMCE over it
<heavenmetal> at the moment, 7.10 is the newest supported
#kubuntu 2009-03-29
<Waldir> hi everyone. I was wondering whether it was possible to change the password masking character (e.g if i wanted to use asterisks instead)
<lovre> printing help please.....i first installed the printer and i was getting an error about foomatic-rip failed, then i copied ppd file to the /usr/share/cups/ folder and now i dont get the error anymore, but the printer is not responding. CUPS says job is done, but nothing is printed..
<yml> anyone has an idea on why the screen could blink on the live cd of kubunto 9.04
<heavenmetal> nobody has ever encountered this?
<heavenmetal> 'kernel alive' lock
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: I've not.  You googled it?
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: .. and why aren't you just using the linuxmce install?
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: There should be no need to install 7.04 first - just use the mce installer..
<heavenmetal> it's doing the same thing
<frogonwheels> oh.
<heavenmetal> I've tried to set different boot parameters using F6 at the Kubuntu splash screen..
<frogonwheels> QUote: "I bypassed it by hitting F6 for the advanced options line at the installer boot screen, removing the splash option and adding noapic."
<frogonwheels> did you try that?
<heavenmetal> yeah :/
<Waldir> er... guyscan anyone give me a hint about my question? whether it is possible to change the password masking character
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: have you tried the non-gui installer?
<heavenmetal> i haven't tried the non gui installer no
<heavenmetal> you mean like if i hit ESC at splash?
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: nah - there's an um.. i think it's 'alternate' install cd
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal:  have you tried running an 8.10 live disk?
<HolyScott> Who do I find out if something I found broken, is known broke, and if its kde or kubunu
<rob> ok..so I downloaded the wine packet, went into a terminal and recieved this message:
<rob> wine: configuration in '/home/rob/.wine' has been updated.
<rob> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Gaddis_ProgLogic.exe": Module not
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: you could always try the linuxmce alpha for 8.10
<HolyScott> Evertime I resume from sleep, my one battery bar turns into 2 battery bars
<heavenmetal> i haven't but the admins on the linuxmce board say -as of feb 09- that linuxmce runs on 7.10, not 8.10, although there is an 8.10 alpha.. not available for 'normal' use
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal:  yeah. sure. I've tried it, and it did have some issues.
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: I'm running mythbuntu now.
<kaddi> rob: from what I know this is not a file, that is installed by default with wine. it isn't present in my installation.
<heavenmetal> in the meantime, i might as well try mythbuntu or mythdora..
<kaddi> rob You might get lucky by simply copying the missing file from your windows to wine if you can find it there
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: What you want to use it for?
<heavenmetal> htpc, pretty much
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: If you don't want to do massive amounts of automation and stuff, don't use linuxmce
<kaddi> rob otherwise there is a special helpchannel, where they can surely help. (or someone else might know)
<kaddi> rob: #winehq
<heavenmetal> so you're happy with mythbuntu?
<rob> I am sorry...i downloaded wine and tried to install the cdrom for the application and that was the message i recieved. i suppose that this progam will not run on linux
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: Yes.
<heavenmetal> is there a channel for it here?
 * frogonwheels shrugs.
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: probably the best thing is that it's not so 'special'
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: so if you want myth support, goto #myth .. if you want Ubuntu support, goto #ubuntu
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: .. and ditto for xfce
<heavenmetal> i don't know anything about mythbuntu.. what compromises do you feel you made in using it over against linxmce?
<kaddi> rob: maybe try #winehq they know wine better than me ;)
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal:  it doesn't work so well using just a mouse.
<heavenmetal> so you use like an airboard or sth
<rob> ok.thanks
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: well if I had a remote, that would be better.
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: at the moment, I just use an usb extension cord ;)
<heavenmetal> mythbuntu handles all media or just tv?
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: well.. all video media definitely.
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: but linuxmce sux at audio media
<frogonwheels> heavenmetal: for audio, I use elisa  or  amarok
<heavenmetal> i'm getting like 750kB/s from this one kimsufi box so hopefully i can check it out pretty soon :>
<heavenmetal> i'm wondering if it's going to hate the nvidia 9600 gt or not..
<randy__> Hi there, how do I make my shell script run in terminal from the desktop.
<frogonwheels> randy__:  if you add a shortcut, doesn't it have a checkbox?
<randy__> Oh I see, creat a shortcut to the shell script, rather than running the shell script directly. Thank you
<rickey> hello i was updateing my adept manager files messed up and it frozes . need the command to unfrezz it
<rickey> the sudo command to unlock adept manager
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rickey> thats it ty
<genii> np
<david__> hello
<david__> where are the settings of konqueror for root user saved?
<tsimpson> in /root/.kde
<david__> tsimpson, what would the file be?
<tsimpson> /root/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc probably
<tsimpson> though it's probably easier to do "kdesudo konqueror" and use the GUI to change the settings
<david__> tsimpson, konquerorrc only contains [$Version]
<david__> update_info=kfmclient_3_2.upd:kfmclient_3_2
<david__> is there a file with the default settings? that would be used when the user has none?
<cristian> hi... i have a problem... i have kde4 and i was playing with the taskbar.. and.. it desapear
<david__> i think its an applet
<david__> cristian, try right clicking on a panel and add applet, then choose taskbar
<tsimpson> you can try /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/konquerorrc
<cristian> mmmm...
<david__> tsimpson, the system im on is ubuntu based but not kubuntu directly. it has kde but not the kubuntu-default-settings folder...any ideas?
<david__> cristian, does that work?
<cristian> no...
<tsimpson> there is /usr/share/kde4/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<tsimpson> and /usr/share/kde4/config.kcfg/konqueror.kcfg
<david__> in the kde4 folder there is a config folder but not a config.kcfg
<david__> and no knonquerorrc in config
<david__> ill try doing the gui settings and see if it saves a konquerorrc somewhere
<david__> thanks
<david__> ill be back
<cristian> i want the start icon.. i have task bar on the top.. but not the common bar in the bottom
<Hydrant> Hello all... I'm on 8.10 and just reset my 'puter to find that KDE is screwed up... everything is dark when I login to KDE, but I can see a light shadow around boxes when I say run xcalc with DISPLAY set
<cristian> that appear when the system was installed
<Hydrant> I just updated my system this morning, so I'm not sure if it was a bad update or what happened
<Hydrant> hrrm... it came back when I did a kwin --replace then exited that kwin
<Hydrant> some bug but not sure I can reproduce it
<Newbee> morgen
<Newbee> good morning
<Newbee> I have the following problem: I have upgraded to jaunty and everything went well. But as I wanted to watch a video in miro plama crashed and I am unable to restart it. reboot does not help and when I run plasma in konsole I get an error saying something about D-Bus.
<theguy_1> iv been having probs trying to install kubuntu on my laptop. for awhile i thought it was my download of the file and with my net connection so slow i never redownloaded it but had them send the cd. if just got here today and when i do the install besides windows it installs good with no erros but when i restart the computer it asks me windows or kubuntu, i put kubuntu and it goes right past where you see the kubuntu logo
<theguy_1> after that it just shows code error about freeze something
<Newbee> I hope my Engish is understandable. It would be verry nice if you could help me. I have no idea what to do.
<frogonwheels>  theguy_1: about plasma. You might want to investigate your configs in ~/.kde/  - I've solved a similar crash by removing a shortcut I'd added to the desktop.
<frogonwheels> .. so I had to remove bits from the  kde configs and eventually got it to work.
<theguy_1> thats the prob its never been able to load all the way.
<Newbee> frogonwheels: is your advice concerning my problem or his?
<theguy_1> i use to run freebsd and was told to check out kubuntu cus it was better but iv never been able to check it out cus it never starts up all the way
<theguy_1> i have a Averatec 6200 series laptop
<frogonwheels> theguy_1:  this is even just running the live CD?
<frogonwheels> this is 2 separate issues yeah?
<frogonwheels> oh sorry
<frogonwheels> no
<frogonwheels> Newbee: : about plasma. You might want to investigate your configs in ~/.kde/  - I've solved a similar crash by removing a shortcut I'd added to the desktop.
<theguy_1> yes, either way it gets right past the kubuntu loading screen and starts showing code like a2a0 something and freeze
<theguy_1> i have a pic of it i can send
<frogonwheels> now onto theguy_1 -   you can still run windows?  Which bootloader are you using
<theguy_1> im using the one it makes with the cd
<theguy_1> i tried to install it besides windows without repartitioning the hard drive and i did it the other way
<Newbee> frogonwheels: I really want to investigate this if that will lead me to the solutoin of the problem, but I fear that my knowledge will be not enough. If you had some advice where to look and what to do, if would probably be a great help
<frogonwheels> theguy_1:  you might look at some help about dualbooting with grub and windows/linux  it's been a while since I've done that .. however I DO know that there can be issues.
<frogonwheels> theguy_1:   ooh.. you don't have a thumb drive plugged in do you?
<frogonwheels> theguy_1: oh sorry - just reading.  without repartitioning the hard drive?  where did you install it?
<frogonwheels> Newbee:  bring up a console and have a poke round in the ~/.kde/ directory for plasama and desktop related settings.
<frogonwheels> Newbee: hmm..  strace might even help.  it might tell you what config it's reading when it crashes.
<theguy_1> i installed it inside windows...i put the cd in and it auto runs and gives us the option to install it and delete windows or install it inside windows,,i did that one..and it also says i can just restart the computer and try it out without changing anything to the hard drive and it does the same thing that way also
<theguy_1> i took a picture with my phone with wut it does after the kubuntu loading screen
<theguy_1> i can send it to u
<frogonwheels> so if yout boot off the CD, it still does the same?
<theguy_1> yup
<frogonwheels> imagebin.ca it
<frogonwheels> theguy_1:  did you try the 9.04 cd?
<frogonwheels> theguy_1:  it might be that you have to set some boot options to stop it from freezing on some hardware .. :|
<theguy_1> http://imagebin.ca/view/8kP76Ll4.html
<theguy_1> n e ideas
<stroud> anybody else having a problem with the akonadi startup - akonadi not registered with dbus?
<stroud> this is occurring in jaunty
<jithine> any one seeing graphical corruption in jaunty kde 4
<stroud> mine seems ok - ati rage w/o the accel 3d driver
<theguy_1> frogonwheels: did u check out the picture? it just does that over and over
<jithine> i am seeing holes in applications
<frogonwheels> theguy_1:   boot the live - and remove the quiet option  .. possibly pci=nommconf   - look at other boot options to try (google)
<jithine> making to redraw them clears them
<theguy_1> tried, same thing
<frogonwheels> theguy_1:  what options have you tried?
<frogonwheels> theguy_1:   have you tried simplifying your periferals?
<theguy_1> all of them but the WHOLE install cus i dont wanna format windows and everything and it just does the same thing
<frogonwheels> theguy_1:  you tried -noapic  ??
<frogonwheels> sorry.l. just     noapic   on the boot options
<frogonwheels> I gg.  but you might want to say whether it's 32bit or 64bit you're trying, what your CPU is .. what chipsets are around on your board,
<frogonwheels> oh, and try the 'alternate' cd.
<theguy_1> one person said it could be that my cpu or memory is bad
<phantmi> i am using kubuntu 8.04 amd64 i have LAMP server installed and samba as well as Unreal3.2.7 i would to set Unreal3.2.7 to autostart on reboot as the LAMP server and others do already how is this done?
<Gon> check the update-rc.d script
<Gon> or...
<Gon> sysvconfig package
<phantmi> i have looked around the internet but to no avail ...
<phantmi> ok
<theguy_1> so anyone else have any ideas on my kubuntu prob?
<phantmi> i must say that i like kde 3.5.10 better than kde 4+
<phantmi> later i will go look some more
<Newbee> I think that my problem might have something to do with the networkmanager plasmoid, because after initialising this plasma fails.
<Newbee> does anybody know how to remove this plasmoid without being able to launch plasma?
<Newbee> I mean unload the plasmoid
<theguy_1> http://imagebin.ca/view/8kP76Ll4.html  <--- this is wut i get. it installs just fine but after i restart and it trys to load this is all it does over and over
<Newbee> removing the plasma configs has worked for me!
<Newbee> thanks folks for your help
<frogonwheels> Newbee: excellent
<josh-l> anyone know how to change the kmenu icon?
<lampe> hello
<lampe> need some help with eclipse and ruby can someone help pls
<rraajj> Hi! I´m having this weird problem with the keyboard in KDE 4. I need to press some keys twice (mostly punctuation keys) to get the actual characters mapped in them. For instance, I need to press the ´ key twice before I actually get ´.
<rraajj> If I press a letter after the said weird keys, they transform into other characters. (e.g., ´ + m == ḿ). Any ideas how to remove this ¨feature¨? It´s kinda annoying when you´re writing code...
<xenile> hey guys i gota program called yakuake its a terminal window that drops down liket he quake command window and well.. sence i upgraded to 9.2b when i use yakuake its slow and choppy when i comes down
<xenile> anyone know how i can fix this as yakuake is my favorite program and i use it verry often ide rather the animation be smooth
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that xenile
<xenile> what u mean?
<bazhang> jaunty?
<xenile> yes
<xenile> jaunty
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> see above ^^
<xenile> k il go their and ask
 * genii wonders for a moment if yakuake could be at version 9 yet
<deitarion> Which config file had the setting for number of old kernels to keep? I forget.
<genii> deitarion: The "howmany=#" in /boot/grub/menu.lst will list only a given amount of them. But this does not mean the others will be deinstalled automatically or anything, you still need to do this manually
<deitarion> genii: Drat. Is there some kind of meta-package name that can be used to remove the kernel, all modules, and all headers with a single removal request?
<genii> deitarion: Nothing automated that I know of. Manually is not so bad though if you know the exact kernel numbers to remove. eg:  sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.24-20-rt      as an example
<rraajj> Drah. This ¨sticky key¨ problem is really annoying. :|
<xenile> hey guys how do i make metacity my default window manager perminantly?
<xenile> hey guys how do i make metacity my default window manager perminantly?
 * genii sips and ponders mubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> when hovering the mouse on Digital Clock,
<yao_ziyuan> there is a tooltip showing the time and date
<yao_ziyuan> what determines the language/format for displaying this time/date?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, in jaunty?
<yao_ziyuan> i set everything to english but the tooltip still shows the date in chinese
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: yes, sorry
<yao_ziyuan> i set system locale, location, preferred kde ui language to english
<yao_ziyuan> and pidgin is timestamping all irc and im messages with english timestamps
<yao_ziyuan> but this Digital Clock's tooltip still shows the date in chinese
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<yao_ziyuan> in konsole, i type:
<yao_ziyuan> date
<yao_ziyuan> it returns: Sun Mar 29 13:50:24 CST 2009
<yao_ziyuan> i think Digital Clock caches the date text.
<yao_ziyuan> how do i change date?
<yao_ziyuan> i found why now!
<yao_ziyuan> the "long date format" field in system settings / regional & language
<yao_ziyuan> how do i sync time using a manual command?
<genii> yao_ziyuan: sudo ntpdate <servername>             where servername is a time server somewhere on the internet to sync from
<yao_ziyuan> found
<yao_ziyuan> genii: it says "the NTP socket is in use, exiting"
<yao_ziyuan> found
 * genii sips
<yao_ziyuan> google is one's friend
<yao_ziyuan> genii: can you tell me the meaning of sips?
<genii> yao_ziyuan: I drink much coffee. To get the coffee into my stomach I must sip it.
<genii> yao_ziyuan: sip = 饮者
<yao_ziyuan> i found the literal meaning
<yao_ziyuan> but i wondered if it had figurative meanings.
<genii> yao_ziyuan: Sometimes I "sip" so that others know I am still here and paying attention
<amelie> hi
 * genii hands amelie a large coffee
<amelie> need help; can't hear sound on .flv file format....
<amelie> thanks!
<ianx6> #ubuntu
<ianx6> sir is there anyone who cold help i just bought linksys wusb 54g ver 4 but when i use lsusb ang dmesg its not showing up
<amelie> ???
 * yao_ziyuan meows
<rraajj> Hi! I have this weird keyboard problem. Some characters need to be pressed twice before I actually get the characters mapped to them. For example, to display ´, I need to press the ´ twice. Pressing it once transforms it into some sort of modifier key for special characters (e.g., if I press ´ once and then press m, I get ḿ). [distro: Kubuntu 8.10, KDE 4.2]
<rraajj> Any idea how to turn this feature off? It is kind of annoying when writing code... Thank you very much!
<linguaphile> rraajj: it sounds like you have the US international keyboard layout activated. You might look down in your system tray to see if there is a little flag icon listing your keyboard type
<rraajj> linguaphile: Hi! I´ll try changing my layout now to see if it would help. Would I need to reboot/restart X after this?
<linguaphile> rraajj: if this is the case, you go into system settings, click on Regional & Language, and go to Keyboard Layout. Selecting the USA keyboard, you would make sure the variant is the correct one (ie, not international)
<linguaphile> rraajj: it should take effect immediately
<linguaphile> ie, you shouldn't need to restart X, but if it doesn't take immediate effect, try restart X with Control+alt+backspace
<rraajj> linguaphile: Oh, thanks! It worked! (I don't remember changing my layout to international, though... must've been the switch to KDE 4...)
<rraajj> linguaphile: Thanks a bunch!
<linguaphile> rraajj: you're welcome ^_^
<cerecitas> morning i need to delete some plasmoids, i updated to 4.2 a week ago and the old ones are not compatible... it is causing me a bit of confusion, since i do not know exactly which are which and whenever i try to use an old one all freezes around... could someone tell me where are they stored??
<cerecitas> or how to remove them?
<yubinjie> hello everyone
<theguy_1> iv tried EVERYTHING to get kubuntu to install on my Averatec 6200 series laptop still with no luck
<genii> theguy_1: You tried the alternate cdrom text-based installer?
<theguy_1> it installs just fine with whatever option of install i want...but after it installs and i reboots i come to the screen where it asks me windows or kubuntu, i pick kubuntu and it starts to open but right after the Kubuntu loading screen it just displays this error over and over again
<theguy_1> genii: yea i tried that to
<theguy_1> ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<genii> theguy_1: Loading the live cd or after on first boot?
<theguy_1> i have tried EVERY witch way to install it...i tried to install it while im in windows so that it installs it beside windows without a partition, then i tried it in dos where i still have windows but it dual boots it with its own partition, iv tried the the option where i can just try kubuntu without changing the hard drive and still the same error msg
<cerecitas> theguy_1: been doing a bit of googling... found this
<cerecitas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/279693 i do not know if is any useful
<theguy_1> it installs just fine with no errors but when i try to start it up it gives me an error after the Kubuntu loading screen
<theguy_1> ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<theguy_1> http://imagebin.ca/view/p4Zlsav.html
<milk> i use KDE 4.2.1 with Firefox 3.0.8
<milk> my firefox looks like puke
<milk> why?
<theguy_1> thats a pic i took with my cell of the error it does after the kubuntu loading screen
<milk> konqueror looks pretty though
<shaoq_> test
<genii> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<dingding> hello how can i find out if my computer is i386?
<dingding> bazhang:hello how can i find out if my computer is i386?
<brunoqc> dingding: uname -m ?
<dingding> brunoqc:what?
<brunoqc> try typing in the terminal : uname -m
<holyguyver> Hello, I would like to know if it is possible for me to compile & then create a /deb file that contains Konqueror 3.5 & all of it's dependances in a way that it can be self contained & be installable on any debian based system?
<bazhang> holyguyver, like kubuntu-desktop metapackage ?
<holyguyver> Well like if I want to be able to easily install Konqueror 3.5 onto Kubuntu even  2 years in the future.
<bazhang> holyguyver, honestly a ppa would be better suited to that.
<holyguyver> What is a ppa?
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<holyguyver> But wouldn't that conflict with KDE 4 or in the future KDE 5?
<bazhang> holyguyver, so for example the popular dvd ripping and encoding software handbrake did not exist for ubuntu; so someone made a ppa for it.
<bazhang> err transcoding
<holyguyver> But I am wondering if it would be possible to make a self contained konqueror 3.5 that wouldn't ever have conficts regardless to what system you installed it to as long as it was a deb system.
<holyguyver> self contained, a konqueror with no dependances
<bazhang> holyguyver, I doubt that, thus the suggestion for a ppa
<holyguyver> So basicly someone would have to designa conqueror clone to be able to do that?
<bazhang> it would not be ubuntu  (and this is getting offtopic )  :)
<tsimpson> holyguyver: you'd create a PPA (or some other archive) and compile KDE to be installed to /opt/kde3, then it won't conflict
<holyguyver> Of course it would not be Ubuntu, but it would be KDE related, so it is sort of on toppic for Kubuntu, but yes belongs more in #KDE
<holyguyver> tsimpson, but would that ppa still work on the newest Kubuntu even if it had not been maintained for several years, like if created right now would it still work on Kubuntu 15.4?
<tsimpson> holyguyver: as long as the core libraries it uses still exist
<tsimpson> and remain ABI compatible
<Andrea_21> l
<holyguyver> Neat, so you mean the Ibex KDE-3 ppa will work perfectly on Jaunty?
<tsimpson> holyguyver: can't say for sure, the libraries may have changed too much
<tsimpson> the only way to make it "always" work, would be to link staticly, and I'm not sure that's possible
<holyguyver> See that is what I am talkign about, I want to know if it would be possbile to make one that the libraries are self contained & therefore it would work on any future Kubuntu.
<tsimpson> see previous message
<tsimpson> although, why you'd want KDE3 in 15.4 I'll never know
<holyguyver> Yeah, it was just a random date :p
<holyguyver> But I do not want KDE3 only Konqueror 3.5
<tsimpson> even in 9.10 or 10.04
<holyguyver> I want a stand alone Konqueror that does not require external KDE libraries.
<tsimpson> for konqueror you'll need a good amount of KDE3
<holyguyver> Yes I know
<tsimpson> as I said, you need to statically link somehow, and I'm not sure that's even possible (especially with Qt3 and all dependencies)
<tsimpson> and the resulting binary will probably be >100MB
<holyguyver> So back to what I said to baz, I guess I am just hoping for a konqueror clone :(
<tsimpson> you could ask in #kde or #kde-devel if it's possible to build KDE3 libs and konqueror statically
<holyguyver> The KDE4 Konqueror does not do split screen as well as 3.4 did. that is why I went from intrapid back to Hardy.
<holyguyver> They said it would be possible, but it would take far too much effert, that it would be easier to make a clone.
<xenile> hey guys
<xenile> if anyone is thinking of using 9.4b please do we  need all the debuggers we can get
<xenile> the system is sad with bugs
<xenile> ;)
<axel> Hello! I want to install a programm with wine but I get the error message that ~/.wine is not owned by me although I launched the installation-script with sudo.
<axel> It works without sudo but only if you delete the tmp-folder, the program created launching it with sudo,
<giles> Hey, I am using Jaunty 9.04 Beta
<giles> I think I have fixed up a problem with mysqld not starting at boot
<giles> is anyone else aware of this problem?
<giles> firstly I had to install mysql-client-5.1  because the startup script has a dependency on mysqladmin
<tsimpson> giles: 9.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<giles> secondly, I had to make the script create a /var/run/mysqld directory and chown mysql:mysql /var/run/mysqld
<giles> tsimpson: I don't know what you mean by that.
* tsimpson changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Beta http://kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Jaunty/9.04 support only in #ubuntu+1 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<tsimpson> questions about/support for 9.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<giles> oh its a channel name
<giles> the +1 in the name looked odd to me.
<giles> tsimpson: Its not really support I need I was just saying that I had a problem which I was able to fix, I thought it would be useful to someone.
<wolfgang> hi everybody
<wolfgang> i need help with an wireless usb antenna
<wolfgang> i need to put in monitor mode
<wolfgang> the antenna is the sr71-usb ubiquiti
<wolfgang> i used the otus driver, and works fine with wep encriptions, but i cant put it on monitor mode
<wolfgang> any idea?
<giles> monitor mode?
<wolfgang> yes
<wolfgang> any idea?
<giles> what do you mean by monitor mode?
<wolfgang> inyection
<wolfgang> airmon-ng start ath0 not works
<wolfgang> yesterday i compile the otus driver... and works, but i cant inyect or use airodump-ng
<giles> do you mean injection?
<wolfgang> airmon-ng doesnt works with my antenna
<wolfgang> inyect packets to use airodump-ng
<giles> wolfgang: have you tried #aircrack-ng
<wolfgang> yes, i have installed aircrack-ng,
<wolfgang> and i type airmon-ng start ath0 and get error
<wolfgang> i cant put it on monitor mode,
<wolfgang> the antenna only works with iwlist ath0 scan
<giles> wolfgang: I mean the #aircrack-ng irc channel
<wolfgang> and iwconfig ath0 essid asdf key asdfadsfadsf
<wolfgang> and works
<wolfgang> but cant put in monitor mode...
<wolfgang> i will try this channel
<giles> wolfgang: are you sure you usb wirelss is compatible with airmon, not may devices are supported.
<wolfgang> upps , im not sure..
<giles> especially newer ones because they have been patched up IIRC
<wolfgang> and what can i need to use it for inyection?
<giles> wolfgang: AFAIK injection is something you would want to do to sniff wireless packets without connecting to a network
<giles> wolfgang: I.e. for cracking WEP passwords
<wolfgang> yes, i want this ...
<giles> wolfgang: well dont, its evil.
<wolfgang> evil? :)
<wolfgang> and what is afaik? other inyection support?
<giles> wolfgang: unless you are doinf it for "educational purposes"
<giles> AFAIK == As Far As I Know
<wolfgang> ah, ok
<wolfgang> yes, my purposes are educational !!!
<wolfgang> and learn wireless protocol and failures..
<giles> or connect to your neighbours wireless router and have free internet ;)
<wolfgang> yes
<wolfgang> too
<giles> anyway, you are better off in #aircrack-ng
<wolfgang> yes, im going to tri on this channel
<wolfgang> thanks... :)
<wolfgang> LINUX FOREVER !!!!!!
<giles> BTW wep cracking has been proven to be quite easy, but most people use WPA now, for cracking this Your Mileage may Vary (YMMV)
<wolfgang> yes, wpa not interesting to me, because only vulnerable with a password dictionary attack
<wolfgang> and i probe it and works
<wolfgang> but if the ap uses special characters passwords is very hard to have a dictionary
<wolfgang> or do you know other method without dictionary attack to wpa passwords?
<renato> hello, what is apache standard user? I mean if I check on a web page on the local system with a browser, what user am I using? and what user is used by a net surfer connecting to my web page?
<renato> hello, what is apache standard user? I mean if I check on a web page on the local system with a browser, what user am I using? and what user is used by a net surfer connecting to my web page?
<thecaptain2000> hello, what is apache standard user? I mean if I check on a web page on the local system with a browser, what user am I using? and what user is used by a net surfer connecting to my web page?
<thecaptain2000> anybody home?
<wolfgang> hi, sombody can tell me how can i compila this one?: http://pastebin.com/m4274804a
<wolfgang> i neeed to install this one: or this one... http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=snapshot;h=81a4641318fa5b655738797491c9d90bcbea3027
<wolfgang> somebody install the ar9170 driver?
<glick> hey, is there anything i can do to make kde snappier?
<glick> it seems a little ... slow
<glick> like starting apps just arnt snappy
<glick> and moving windows around the screen isnt smooth
<cerecitas> ooook... now a weird one... my friend just installed kubuntu.. and he cannot see his ntfs partition... we checked his fstab and the partition is not there either but he has got like 8 different partitions.. so i am wondering what might be the problem
<cerecitas> maybe just too many partitions??/
<ma3x> hello my menu fonts in firefox appear too large (using kde4). is there a fix?
<Foudu> hello all
<Foudu> Can i ask something ?
<slow-motion> hi
<noren> hi all
<noren> i have a dopod 800 and trying to connect internet to it thru kubuntu help needed, how to procede
<Newbee> Foudu: just do it
<noren> does kubuntu have any sync application
<noren> !sync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<Foudu> i have some Mp3's and the media player in kubuntu can't play them...
<Foudu> can some one tell me how to make the player play them?
<noren> !mp3 | Foudu
<ubottu> Foudu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Foudu> thank you i will check it out :D
<Newbee> noren: rsync or unison may be what you want.
<Newbee> noren: but I am not that experienced with them. rsync is monodirectional, unison is bidirectional.
<noren> !unison
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unison
<noren> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 516 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<BluesKaj> "morning
<eagles0513875> morning BlueEagle
<eagles0513875> mt
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:
<noren> how to work with this unison
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875
<Newbee> noren: unison tries to keep two sources in sync while rsync only tries to keep one in sync to another. The problem with unison is, that it is no longer maintained.
<Newbee> noren: and I had my problems with its syntax
<noren> wow i just installed it now i got to removve it then
<Newbee> noren: to start I think you should have a look at the man page and mybe at some scenarios close to yours. You may find some in the internet.
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to compile amarok1.4 in jaunty (amarok2 doesn't provide my needs) . I type this command in to compile (./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`) . it seems to buils ok then at the finish it tells me this:  "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<simona> #
<Carnage\> BluesKaj: Looks like the prefix is wrong
<Carnage\> Quote: "run configure with: --disable-debug --without-arts --prefix=/path/to/kde, where path to kde could be /opt/kde /usr/kde, /usr/local/kde, etc....distibution dependent. "
<Carnage\> BluesKaj: And before that, you should of course have installed "kdelibs"
<Carnage\> http://fugitivethought.com/projects/amarokcompile/ <-- Maybe have a look at that URL
<rain> anyone updated his kde? to 4.2?
<BluesKaj> Carnage\ , ok thx for the tip
<wathek_> hello all
<wathek_> from where could I get Qt 4.4.3 for Jaunty Jackalope ?
<BluesKaj> Carnage\ . I'm running Konversation BTW so the right kde libs (3.5.1 )must be installed :P
<StR|Sangreal> hi; pls if i have removed my windoze from boot options, what shall i do to add it back there?
<Downing> Heya
<Downing> How do I sort out the graphics driver?
<Foudu> hello again
<Downing> Hi
<Foudu> can i ask something more?
<Downing> Don't ask to ask, just ask
<Downing> but it won't be me answering for sure
<Foudu> How can i add the Flash Player to the Web Broswer?
<StR|Sangreal> Foudu, there is no way to install flash on amd64 systems
<michaeldadmum> Foudu: go to the web and find the amd64 flash deb and install it.
<StR|Sangreal> there is an AMD32 plugin that works with opera
<StR|Sangreal> should be copied into ../plugins directory
<michaeldadmum> There is a pre-release version of flash plugin.
<StR|Sangreal> really? :)
<michaeldadmum> yes
<michaeldadmum> I'm using it.
<StR|Sangreal> i cannot access it from the official source page
<StR|Sangreal> could you possibly upload it somewhere else?
<StR|Sangreal> :-[
<michaeldadmum> Try to search flash amd64 on the web
<StR|Sangreal> http://www.sharms.org/blog/2008/11/17/flash-64-bit-on-ubuntu-intrepid/
<arcanjoebc> some here speak portuguese???
<StR|Sangreal> !por
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about por
<bazhang> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chonlatee> hi all
<StR|Sangreal> !hi | all
<ubottu> all: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<chonlatee> i update kde 4.1 to kde 4.2 but it error when i stop kdm
 * StR|Sangreal is washing hands, as he updatet he got to reinstall all system
<StR|Sangreal> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<StR|Sangreal> !bye | all
<ubottu> all: Au revoir!
<dr_curious__> hello ppl, I wonder if 2 gigs of RAM is OK for KDE 4
<dr_curious__> there are rumours that it consumes too much resource
<sonic> question about amarok in jaunty: is it true that amarok 1.4 will not be available through jaunty?
<dr_curious__> i second to sonics question also :)
<demon> how can i apt-get upgrade but sellective :) upgrade
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> Everything is working great with kubuntu intriped
<demon> CPrgmSwR2: lol try to connect a camera to kopete or amsn
<demon> :D
<demon> and then come here again :)
<dr_curious__> I think demand is more than the supply hereabouts .)
<CPrgmSwR2> Everything is working great with kubuntu intriped Except that I have this issue where I have to press keys as I start up my computer
<demon> CPrgmSwR2: and doesnt remember my sudo pppoeconf
<dr_curious__> too many questions, few to answer :)
<CPrgmSwR2> demon: 5 years ago it was a struggle to get internet access and able to play songs
<demon> lol
<CPrgmSwR2> now you can play movies and wifi works with some struggle
<demon> i have 6.05
<demon> or smt like that
<sonic> Amarok 2 does not have ID3 tag editing from the playlist and I still have not sen any suggestion that its being worked on.  I do heavy live concert (ala Grateful Dead, Floyd, etc) concert collecting and tag at least 10 a week. Amarok 2 is not an option for me
<CPrgmSwR2> sonic: #amarok
<demon> sonic: amarok 2 its still buggy
<Mamarok> sonic: ID3 tagging works in Amarok trunk
<sonic> I read amarok 1.4 will not be available in jaunty. is that true
<Mamarok> so do a lot of other features
<CPrgmSwR2> demon: I don't like what they did to amarok 2 that much
<CPrgmSwR2> sonic: let me check
<sonic> riddell in here?
<Mamarok> there is no KDE3 in Jaunty, hence no Amarok 1.4.x
<BluesKaj> sonic , it's true
<CPrgmSwR2> Mamarok: there is konversation
<Mamarok> CPrgmSwR2: not default, the default is Quassel
<BluesKaj> yeah, why doe konversation work ?
<BluesKaj> does
<CPrgmSwR2> is Quassel the replacement to konversation?
<Mamarok> well, one can allways try to install it afterwards, but it's not shipped
<Mamarok> yes, as there is no KDE4 port of Konversation (yet?)
<demon> but konversation works on kde4 i dont understand
<CPrgmSwR2> Mamarok: I just tried quassel and it sucks compared to konversation
<Mamarok> well, it's different
 * Mamarok uses irssi
<sonic> well then I can upgrade until Amraok 2 adds that
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah I agree
<BluesKaj> what is a  --prefix ?
<demon> i liek Xchat
<sonic> *cant*
<CPrgmSwR2> sonic: lol
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: when compiling?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> do I have to sub a path there or ?
<Mamarok> it's an option to change the default installation folder for example
<sonic> Im not trying to get RSI from right clicking on over 150 mp3s 3 times a week
<Mamarok> if you don't give a prefix, it will install in the default folder
<Mamarok> sonic: why not use easytag or kid?
<BluesKaj> Mamarok , the default folder doesn't contain the proper KDE libs , so it says amarok will fail to compile
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: do you want to make a local installation?
<BluesKaj> what is the default folder anyway/
<Mamarok> default is /usr/something
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a stock widget yet available for kde4?
<BluesKaj> I tried usr/bin , like the other apps
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: you should ask in #amarok for more help
<BluesKaj> I did and I am
<jado> hi sometimes i have a problem with my sound it just stops and i have to reboot in order to make it work
<jado> currently it does not work
<sonic> Mamarok: I am
<sonic> they tell me to go back here
<mariuz> jado , maybe is an pulse related issue
<Mamarok> jado: didn't follow, you are talking about Jaunty?
<jado> Jaunty ??
<Mamarok> ok, never mind :)
<sonic> Mararok: Amraok 1.4 is the best by far.  All the others deal with one mp3 at a time
<jado> mariuz:  ??
<Mamarok> sonic: just stay with Hardy then, or install yourself, the sources are available
<jado> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<jado> this is my speaker-test
<luca> hi does anyone know how to make the new ipod shuffle work under kubuntu?
<Mamarok> luca: which firmware?
<Mamarok> the 2.x is caged so not possible
<luca> uhm, what do you mean? i'm quite a newbie
<luca> i am speaking about the new ipod shuffle, the one thich "talks to you" :)
<Mamarok> luca: your iPod has a basic software called firmware
<luca> okay how do i know which firmware it has on it?
<mariuz> so is an pulse audio problem http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-962624.html
<Mamarok> and if it is the latest it's likely to be at least 2.x something so no way to uncage it so far
<CPrgmSwR2> How would I download eclipse-pdt for kubuntu
<luca> does that mean that it will never work?
<Mamarok> luca: not for the moment, no, it needs to be reverse engineered first, and that's not going to happen soon
<mariuz> jado , try to restart it pulseaudio or restart alsa-utils
<Mamarok> luca: that's the problem with proprietary encrypted hardware
<Mamarok> don't buy it if you wants it to run on everything
<sonic> Mamarok: yeah real simple. Just compile the sources which Jaunty depreciated. Im sure BluesKaj will attest to that
<Mamarok> sonic: what are you talking about?
<jado> mariuz: how can i do that ?
<luca> :) LOL you right, but i didn't know this business about encrypted hardware.  I really thank you for explaining me! I will probably have to search for a friend with a windows computer :)
<sonic> will jaunty supply all the KDE3-dev libraries?
<Mamarok> or Apple
<luca> yea
<Mamarok> sonic: not default
<mariuz> jado , sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<sonic> but in the repository?
<mariuz> jado , sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<mariuz> jado , sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<Mamarok> sonic: also there's no support for KDE3 in Jaunty, the Kubuntu devs simply don't have the manpower to do so
<sonic> so is that a resounding no as well?
<Mamarok> so if you want KDE3, stay with Hardy or "revert" to it in Intrepid, there are instructions on the forums
<sonic> Or goto OpenSuse.
<Mamarok> sonic: forget about it in the new versions, they will drrop the support any time soon too
<jado> mariuz: i restarted alsa-utils but i still have the same problem
<mariuz> jado, i have solved my pulse related problems in skype by removing the thing
<jado> by removing what ?
<Mamarok> mariuz: good move, first thing I get rid of when I do an installation
<sonic> only amarok 1.4. So if jaunty still has the -dev files for kde3 (which I assume they would need - K3B, Konversation)  then I will upgrade. but I need to know first
<Mamarok> jado: Pulseaudio
<mariuz> jado, you can put it back http://mapopa.blogspot.com/2009/02/pulse-skype-delay-issues-in-jaunty-if-i.html
<Mamarok> sonic: search the forums then, they might have an answer, I don't, sry
<jado> i don't understand what you are all talking about
<jado> i haven't installed anything
<mariuz> jado , and i swear on bible that from then on i didn't had any sound issue ...
<mariuz> jado , pulseaudio is installed by default
<jado> i have no such package
<sonic> Mamarok: last question.  Will Jaunty respect a "lock" if I place it on amarok 1.4 and then upgrade?
<Mamarok> sonic: it should
<mariuz> jado , what ubuntu version do you have
<MarcoPau> hello there, just upgraded to jaunty but xorg isn't working (EE no screens found). I'm using driver fglrx, with either vesa or ati I get a frozen black screen and can't even go back to the console
<mariuz> jado , sudo lsb_release -a
<mariuz> MarcoPau ,  try recovery mode from the grub menu
<mariuz> MarcoPau , and remove xorg.conf , do an backup first
<mariuz> MarcoPau , and i guess you should remove fglrx drivers
<MarcoPau> mariuz: well I can remove xorg.conf even without using recovery mode. you mean to let it regenerate one itself?
<Mamarok> MarcoPau: the fglrx is buggy, you will have to use the radeon ones
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: I see. aren't the radeon ones "ati"?
<TheWanderer> hi @ all
<mariuz> from what i remember they are the same
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: cause I already tried with "ati" but xorg freezes black
<MarcoPau> and so does the whole ubuntu
<MarcoPau> I can just shut down from the power button
<Mamarok> MarcoPau: the radeon driver is not called ati
<MarcoPau> I tried to startx without any xorg.conf file but it froze again, and it didn't create any new xorg.conf
<Mamarok> MarcoPau: ati is just a wrapper, you need the radeon driver
<Mamarok> and you will have to purge fglrx
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: and those driver are not included in the reps? do I have to download them from ati's website?
<Mamarok> no, those are in the repos
<Mamarok> MarcoPau: there is a workaround in this bug report:
<Mamarok> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/345511
<Mamarok> the driver you need to install are:
<Mamarok> xserver-xorg-video-radeon or -radeonhd, depending on your graphic card
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: I think I got them already. if it's the "ati" driver in xorg.conf I already tried that but it freezes. anyway I'm purging fglrx meanwhile
<Mamarok> as I said, the -ati is just a wrapper, the driver is called radeon
<Mamarok> MarcoPau: what graphic card do you have?
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: radeon x800 gto
<Mamarok> x800 or x1800?
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: x800
<Mamarok> so it's probably the radeon
<Mamarok> I installed both drivers and it works now
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: that xserver-xorg-video-radeon was already installed. just put "radeon" in xorg.conf, let me try to startx
<MarcoPau> see ya later if it freezes
<Dillizar> MarcoPau: hmm is your pc overclocked
<MarcoPau> working! :)
<MarcoPau> Dillizar: nope
<onur_> hi! I heard KDE 4 consumes too much resources... is this true? is two gigs of RAM ok?
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: thanks a lot for your help. am I supposed to keep on using "radeon" or better switch back to fglrx when fixed?
<Dillizar> MarcoPau: 8.10??
<MarcoPau> Dillizar: nope, jaunty
<Dillizar> MarcoPau: then maybe its just the jaunty
<MarcoPau> just upgraded, was coping with the first problems actually :)
<Mamarok> no, keep the radeon for now, the fglrx is still buggy, tried it but it still freezes X
<MarcoPau> I have a mysqld error on boot also. gonna check that now
<Dillizar> MarcoPau: i really dont think 9.04 will work till 23.04.2009
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: but fglrx is supposed to be more complete right?
<MarcoPau> Dillizar: I had tried it live a few weeks ago (still alpha) and was working neatly
<Mamarok> MarcoPau: historicaly it was always buggier than the radeon one
<Mamarok> I know it is strange, but that's how it is
<Dillizar> how can i install new applet for my 3.5.10 kde
<Mamarok> Dillizar: what applet do you want?
<Dillizar> weather :)
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: alright I'll remember that. thanks again for your help
<Mamarok> Dillizar: did you check in kde-apps.org?
<Mamarok> MarcoPau: you are welcome :)
<Dillizar> yeah but i dont know how to install them Mamarok lemme download one
<MarcoPau> see ya ciao
<Mamarok> Dillizar: you must make sure it is a KDE3 applet though
<MarcoPau> Mamarok: wiederzusehen
<Mamarok> bye MarcoPau :)
<Mamarok> Dillizar: and maybe use superkaramba to install it
<Hasnain> I need to know how I can set timer on kubuntu to get it shutdown after couple of hours ?
<Dillizar> Mamarok: ok http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Another+Weather+theme?content=101180
<Dillizar> its kde-look.org good??
<Dillizar> ok now i have download it and now what
<Dillizar> Mamarok:
<Dillizar> ?
<Mamarok> Dillizar: sorry, was afk
<Dillizar> its ok karamba its ok
<Dillizar> but the google weather report doesnt work
<Dillizar> :(
<Mamarok> I don't remember that much KDE3, haven't used it in ages, normally the kde3 applets can be used in suprekaramba
<Dillizar> but a lot of cool stuff
<Mamarok> well, no idea if it ever worked
<cerecitas> ooook... now a weird one... my friend just installed kubuntu.. and he cannot see his ntfs partition... we checked his fstab and the partition is not there either but he has got like 8 different partitions.. so i am wondering what might be the problem (i have a copy of that fstab if needed)
<cerecitas> (and hello :D)
<cerecitas> i am just wondering how is possible that the ntfs partition is not even in the fstab
<Mamarok> cerecitas: I named the ntfs partitions so those are mounted by default, if not they should show up in /media
<cerecitas> hmmm i may check with him,but he's totally unable to see them... yet i didn't ask him to check media... i will.. Mamarok you're a life saver :D
<cerecitas> anyway i was wondering if there is any limit to create partitions... i thinki read something somewhere... time ago
<wesley> hi
<wesley> My kubuntu 9.04 freezes sometimes, where can I find information in logs what happend ?
<webmas> hello
<webmas> aww
<K1981> i need help with konqueror on 9.04, i try to run flash but it only work on firefox not on konqueror
<Mamarok> wesley: well, you are running beta software, hope you know that
<wesley> yes I know, but i wanna provide a good bug report
<Mamarok> what graphic card and driver are you using? there are issues with the fglrx on ati cards
<wesley> I know it has nothing to do with ext4 because the same happend on ext3
<wesley> intel everthing expect hd is intel
<Mamarok> I'm not talking about partitions :)
<jussi01> wesley: please use #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support.
<Mamarok> the logs for the X server are in /var/log
 * jussi01 waves to Mamarok from helsinki
<Mamarok> hi jussi01 :)
<BluesKaj> !jaunty | wesley K1981
<ubottu> wesley K1981: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<wesley> BluesKaj I only asked help because I need to provide a good bug report or this wont be fixed
<wesley> Ive founded the logs, gues kernel logs call kern.log ?
<BluesKaj> wesley, then the best place to report that is in #ubuntu+1, and perhaps launchpad
<Mamarok> no idea, you can use tab for autocomplete in the command line
<wesley> BluesKaj I report always on Launchpad, but they never say where to find logs to I wanted to know that
<shadeslayer> hi,my apt is not working,its giving me a error : E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shadeslayer> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<KomiaPoika> ih
<LjL> shadeslayer: do you have Adept or something like that open?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<shadeslayer> LjL: no
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<KomiaPoika> i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 using software upgrade and i cant reinstall nvidia drivers anymore
<KomiaPoika> nvidia 1.80 didnt work in 8.04 and still dont, while versions 17x that worked on 8.04 wont even install anymore because i have a xen kernel
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: same error
<KomiaPoika> and im on amd64
<KomiaPoika> so i can reinstall 18x but it wont start kdm
<KomiaPoika> and my xorg.conf is configured right
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, do you have synaptic installed ?
<cerecitas> i guess you are writing sudo before using apt?
<shadeslayer> KomiaPoika: uh,180 is giving me alot of crashes,deactivated it ;)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah
<shadeslayer> cerecitas: yes
<KomiaPoika> shadeslayer: but then how do i reinstall 17x on 8.10 amd64? i have xen kernel
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , open it and under sdeit choose "fix broken packages" ...sometimes that will work
<BluesKaj> edit
<shadeslayer> KomiaPoika: never heard of a xen kernel,sorry,but GNOME had a thing called " restricted drivers "
<KomiaPoika> i cant even startx
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: done,what next?
<KomiaPoika> oh i see why
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: same error
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: oh sorry,had synaptic open,works now
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , click on apply if it's highlighted
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: fixed,thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> ok np
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: whats the standard nvidia driver for intrepid?
<BluesKaj> depends on your card , most of the the 7000 series uses the 177 driver
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> my 6600 GT uses 180 driver
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: 8600 GT
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: any problems lately,like weird blocks,etc?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, check you card model number into adept and then look in properties to see if it's listed
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: strange my X crashed twice,since i installed them
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, your nvidia card is supported under the nvidia -glx-180 driver in adept
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: any idea why X would be crashing?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , have you modified or editing xorg.conf in any way ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: no,its default
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , what are you doing when it crashes ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: empathy is running,and transmission too
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , no idea , i don't use either of those apps :(
<shadeslayer> ok thanks anyways
<earle> Afternoon folks... my Desktop Effects stopped working as of an update about a week ago... does that sound familiar to anyone?
<puddle> better
<puddle> k0pp dude
<puddle> I have a plan
<puddle> =]
<puddle> k0pp i will configure eth0 through cable tommorrow when i can be bothered to take my pc downstiars hopefully then wireless wlan0 will be easier to configure
<BluesKaj> puddle , which router ?
<beleal> ебануться, залез...отзовитесь собратья
<BluesKaj> !ru | beleal
<ubottu> beleal: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tony_> I need a person that knows KDE, inside and out
<BluesKaj> tony_ , then join #KDE
<Dragnslcr> Or start studying the source code
<tony_> sorry first time
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, sure :)
<tony_> what do i type to get to #KDE
<BluesKaj> in the server textbox  /join #KDE
<tony_> server textbox is that the buffer. I don,t know
<BluesKaj> click on  freenode server in the tree
<BluesKaj> quassel , right ?
<tony_> right
<BluesKaj> tony_, did you find it ?
<BluesKaj> ok , i see you joined
<totix800> how can I get the window ID of a window on my screen?
<CPrgmSwR2> Why is the eclipse packages for kubuntu so out dated
<hunger> How do I add a printer in kubuntu/jaunty?
<peaches> all the ISO download links are broken for 9.04 beta. you notic that?
<peaches> kubuntu.org
<CPrgmSwR2> I am on 9.04 beta
<Mamarok> CPrgmSwR2: ask on launchpad
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I do that
<Mamarok> hunger: system settings
<Riesh> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.04/beta/ ... these too peaches ?
<peaches> Riesh: probably not. where was the referrer page for that?
<Mamarok> CPrgmSwR2: http://answers.launchpad.net
<hunger> Mamarok: Not here:-( Do I need to install something special to have printer setup show up?
<CPrgmSwR2> Mamarok: I got an answer @ #kubuntu-devel
<Riesh> peaches: i just know this server exists ...
<Mamarok> hunger: well, you should, or your compy is outdated
<Mamarok> copy*
<peaches> ok, try to get to an ISO from kubuntu.org download page. they dont want you to have it
<Riesh> if you want to get an iso just go to cdimages.ubuntu.com
<peaches> i am now
<peaches> it's like they're trying to make it hard to use kubuntu man
<peaches> got the inferior adept.. got the broken downloads
<Mamarok> peaches: it links to that page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Beta/Kubuntu
<Mamarok> and I don't see a broken link to my usual mirror
<peaches> ok that's good
<Mamarok> peaches: no idea where you see broken links, could you be more specific?
<peaches> when i got to a page to download i tend to go to the download seection. then the click to download page. not the wiki, then latest updates then whatever
<peaches> ok one second
<peaches> maybe i just need javascript or something. ive been trying link after link.. let me get some
<Mamarok> that's the page where the link on kubuntu.org goes to
<Mamarok> the German mirrors work
<peaches> here http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Dragnslcr> peaches- did you click the huge link that says 9.04 Beta?
<Dragnslcr> And then read the text on that page?
<Mamarok> peaches: those downloads work
<PovAddict> recently, Flash stopped working on my machine, all browsers
<PovAddict> npviewer.bin segfaults
<Mamarok> PovAddict: what distro are you using?
<PovAddict> Kubuntu 8.04
<peaches> Mamarok: every one i've clicked so far routes to an error page.. can you give me one? i'll be trying the germans
<PovAddict> (yes, old; but lately i don't have the time to get used to KDE4)
<Mamarok> PovAddict: hm, don't have that anymore, can't test
<PovAddict> I don't think I updated anything to make it stop working
<PovAddict> however, I've been having troubles with power outages... there's a chance a file got corrupted
<peaches> Dragnslcr: no i'm clicking the huge Download buttons with the shiny arrows
<Dragnslcr> peaches- do you see huge text that says "Latest update: 9.04 Beta ready for testing" at the top of the downloads page?
<Mamarok> peaches: are you behind a firewall?
<PovAddict> I tried reinstalling flashplugin-nonfere and nspluginwrapper
<PovAddict> nonfree*
<Mamarok> PovAddict: sry, can't tell you, maybe someone else
<peaches> just tried a few random german links.. same thing. they send me here for example http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu-cd/&debug=&download-button=&flavor=kubuntu
<peaches> Dragnslcr: yes, the 'beta information page' link from there is actually really slow. i've been following the shiney green arrows mind you. that huge text doesn't even look like a link at first glance
<Mamarok> peaches: you must be doing something wrong, it works fine here with all links I tried so far
<Dragnslcr> peaches- the server might be getting bombarded. It tends to happen the day or two after a release
<hunger> Mamarok: Ha, found it. I was missing a packet:-( Thanks for your help.
<peaches> Mamarok: ok youre right.. looks like i have a proxy problem
<demon> where are the games i have installed with crossover ???
<peaches> PovAddict: what did you do in the meantime between working and non working flash?
<PovAddict> have a power outage or two :P
<PovAddict> I don't remember upgrading any package
<PovAddict> I just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/177856
<peaches> btw my proxy had been stripping out all the URL crap before the mirror= from download links, which apparently don't work directly
<peaches> PovAddict: using the 32 bit wrapper on 64?
<PovAddict> yes
<peaches> PovAddict: there's a 10 beta or alpha of native 64 bit flash. you may want to try that.. i see that report was from the end of 07 and i'll tell you now, these kind of flash problems haven't gotten much better
<PovAddict> thing is, I'm not getting a crash every now and then
<PovAddict> it *never* works
<PovAddict> every time a page has any Flash, /var/log/syslog shows an npviewer segfault
<peaches> my 32 bit flash no longer works, i'm on intrepid and kde svn rather far removed from 8.04
<peaches> i dont know what caused mine to stop either
<PovAddict> I guess I could try gnash
<PovAddict> :p
<blackflag> Hello all :) Im trying to mount  a cdrom with mp3 on it but sudo mount -t iso9660  /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0/ is not working, its telling me wrong fstype. Its a cd I burned  with k3b. Can someone help?
<PovAddict> maybe k3b converted the mp3 files to a normal audio CD?
<blackflag> btw ubuntu 8.10-server
<PovAddict> peaches: meh, gnash doesn't show youtube at all :/
<peaches> blackflag: click it from the k3b interface (i think it has a mount context menu option too), see what happes
<peaches> PovAddict: no surprise
<peaches> very few options for flash
 * PovAddict hates web apps
<blackflag> ohh, it seems it generate ogg- files
<peaches> my last option is to load vmware with a winblows install, and that always works
<PovAddict> I don't have the diskspace to do that atm
<PovAddict> and not really a solution for Mom
<peaches> i think it could be one of the best solutions for Mom cause she gets all the easy use crap and can naively put all the viruses in the world on it with little downside
<TheGentleman> Hello. I'm not able to install Kubuntu 8.04 on a computer using the CD. It always hangs up while copying files. No other possibility than to switch off brutally. Of corse the CD has been double checked and md5sum verified again and again.  Any Idea ?
<peaches> blackflag: so it mounts now then eh?
<peaches> TheGentleman: try checking the disk for bad blocks?
<peaches> the hard disk
<blackflag> yes, it seems
<blackflag> but what next?
<cerecitas> TheGentleman: are you trying to install 32 or 64 bits? it happened to me once when i tried with th 64 bits one... then just changed to 32 and all fine
<zlobi> Hello
<zlobi> Do you read me?
<blackflag> hmm ls /mediacdrom shows me nothing
<TheGentleman> I tried with 2 different partitions peaches: it seems unlikely thet both have bad blocks at about 50-60 % of completion of files copy
<PovAddict> no zlobi
<peaches> blackflag: now it's mounted.. doesn't it mount point in /media/ somewhere? also try mounting it manually without the -t iso* to see if it will autodetect..
<zlobi> Oh, fine
<zlobi> Please let me know when your new glasses arrive
<TheGentleman> cerecitas: it is a 32 bit desktop version
<zlobi> ok, I am about to ask for some support too...
<zlobi> Should I start or wait my turn? :P
<TheGentleman> start
<zlobi> 10x
<peaches> TheGentleman: yeah probably, but could give it a shot anyway.. otherwise maybe a problem with the IDE/SCSI controller or something.. there may be a boot option to pass to the kernel to try to use different drivers.. doesn't the cd have a safe mode install? try that if so.. or 8.10 ..dunno
<zlobi> So, I upgraded to 9.04 beta
<zlobi> So long all fine, except that my wi-fi does not work
<cerecitas> uuuuuuuu zlobi wrong channel
<zlobi> It is an Acer 5920G lappy
<cerecitas> #ubuntu+1 for jaunty :)
<TheGentleman> peaches: I'm deeply sorry!  I wrote 8.04 but i meant 8.10!!!!!!
<zlobi> ok, going
<zlobi> 10x
<blackflag> sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<blackflag> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<blackflag> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<PovAddict> blackflag: CD or DVD?
<blackflag> cd
<blackflag> CD
<PovAddict> ok
<PovAddict> (DVDs are usually UDF instead of ISO 9660)
<peaches> blackflag: see what kind of info k3b tells you about it then.. been a while since i used k3b..
<peaches> see if it thinks it's ISO9660 or joliet i think it is
<blackflag> TSSTcorp CDRWDVD TS-H493B (/dev/scd0)
 * TheGentleman thinks he will stay with 8.04: it works fine.  I tried to test 9.04 beta and it runs but it can't manage a pretty normal network card.   8.10 refuses to install.....   novelties are too crappy!
<peaches> TheGentleman: the badblocks command just in case you want to try it..you can also enter boot options with F6 or something upon boot
<peaches> blackflag: that's all it says? nothing in the top view area
<TheGentleman> i will try those too...  thanks peaches
<TheGentleman> peaches: how can i test for badblocks if I have no system installed?  using 8.10 as a live disk perhaps?
<blackflag> Yes nd some medium info: audioCD , CD-R
<peaches> TheGentleman: yeah live boot it then badblocks on the partitions
<TheGentleman> ok, thanks
<PovAddict> blackflag: so it's an audio CD, not a data CD (so it has no filesystem)
<peaches> blackflag: so where do the ogg files come in?
<PovAddict> peaches: the audioCD kioslave shows mp3, ogg, and wav for every song in the audio CD, and does the actual encoding when you copy the files to your hard disk :)
<PovAddict> even with song names in filenames, via CDDB
<peaches> PovAddict: ok i i think that's because the ioslave lets you rip cd's into whatever format you want by drag-n-dropping them into your disk folders
<PovAddict> peaches: yep
<peaches> so it's an audiocd
<PovAddict> but it looks as if the ogg/mp3 files were already there, even though it does the ripping only if you copy them
<peaches> audiocd ioslave is pretty nice
<peaches> too bad i havent used an audiocd in years
<PovAddict> heh
<blackflag> yes, but how to mount it?
<PovAddict> blackflag: you don't
<PovAddict> audio CDs aren't "mounted", because they don't have a filesystem
<peaches> blackflag: it doesn't need to be mounted. play it with a media player
<blackflag> ahh
<blackflag> but when I want to see what files, which format are on cd?
<peaches> maybe the kioslave should put a README.txt in the virtual filesystem to explain all that hah
<subcool> Hey guys- lil help. I have out of the loop for a whle again. I am trying to apt-get Firefox, gedit.. and some other stuff
<subcool> When i goto Apt- I have searched for Firefox and Gedit... nothing. What did i forget?
<cerecitas> hmm apt-cache search firefox throws no results?
<peaches> blackflag: they're not files on the cd.. the format is Red Book spec according to google
<blackflag> okay ! thanks!!!
<PovAddict> blackflag: audio CDs don't have files
<nightdrever> ok, ive installed skype, but my logitech quick cam is just a fuzzy green screen on it......the cam works on ekiga so the cam does actually work....does anyone know why not on skype?
<subcool> cercecitas - whats that?
<subcool> nightdrever
<nightdrever> ok if no one knows.......does anyone know any software that works on ubuntu for vidio chat.....which would also work on XP? its just people i speak to have XP
<subcool> if its green- u have an encode/decode issue
<nightdrever> do u know how to fix?
<subcool> idk- the correct driver
<cerecitas> hmm subcool if you open a terminal and write apt-get cache firefox
<nightdrever> well it works on ekiga
<nightdrever> but not on skype
<cerecitas> it will throw a lot of results... then just select the package you want to install and sudo apt-get install nameofthepackage
<subcool> nightdrever - i had a similiar issue with a logitech- it wasnt supported.. so i downgraded the drivers and it worked.
<nightdrever> how do i down grade the drivers?
<subcool> k- ya, thats the old school way... y isnt the Gui working? thanks for the info- im behind
<subcool> nightdrever- have to look to see what sister drivers work on the webcam...
<subcool> its like i have the Webcam pro- STX or something....
<cerecitas> should be there also, but i normally use the terminal.. if you write firefox in adept i am pretty sure the package is there as well
<nightdrever> i dont know how to
<subcool> not supported.. but hte REALLY cheap version is
<nightdrever> i have quickcam v11.1
<subcool> cercecitas- i have searched for firefox.. nothing comes up- i thouth my sources need to be updated.. but it seems im so out of the curve.. we dont have to do that anymore.
<subcool> Nightdrever - i dont really know what that is.. im just getting kubuntu setup myself..
<nightdrever> ok thanks
<cerecitas> nightdrever: i am not sure but if it works fine in ekiga is not likely to be a drivers problem.. but a skype setup one
<subcool> i've just gone trhough it before- just trying the lil help i can..
<appu> frnds, suggest me an audio editor for linuc
<subcool> cerecitas- ya.. something. But green is a decode error
<appu> kubuntu audio editor needed , plz help
<subcool> or re-incode
<subcool>  lol
<cerecitas> so in ekiga is also green? i misunderstood sorry
<nightdrever> no works fine on ekiga
<nightdrever> just skype it a fuzzy green pic
<nightdrever> the sound works fine froom the cam....but not the display
<cerecitas> hmmm i am having thousands of problems to setup skype...do you have any application only for webcam? so you can try the drivers i think
<nightdrever> ok i may aswell just use windows when want to chat (video//0 with peopple
<nightdrever> skype video doesnt work
<nightdrever> and dont know anysoftware that people could download on there xp and me use on ubuntu to video chat
<cerecitas> not sure nightdrever but as i said... if it works fine in ekiga i would not think it's the driver but some setting in skpe
<nightdrever> well in skype for windows it works fine
<nightdrever> just not on ubuntu
<subcool> :~$ apt-get cache firefox
<subcool> E: Invalid operation cache
<cerecitas> yeah but skype for windows is not skype for linux :p and the settings are not the same
<subcool> :~$ apt-get cache firefox
<subcool> E: Invalid operation cache
<cerecitas> subcool: apt-cache search firefox
<cerecitas> ;)
<nightdrever> yeah well i dont know how to change the setting for it to  work
<cerecitas> skype has a forum as far as i know, maybe you can find some information there
<c0re> i'm testing '9.04 now.. the kde-version is much better..
<c0re> but not perfect :/
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> is there any command i can run to show the 'Shut Down' screen? (as if i would click the shut down button...)
<osevoll> hi, im seeking help with upgrading kde 4.1 to 4.2. it failed. can anyone here help me?
<cerecitas> hmmm did you add already the backports and so on?
<osevoll> backports?
<BluesKaj> osevoll, read this tutorial : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<cerecitas> repositories..
<cerecitas> oh BluesKaj how do you have all those links so handy always??
<ubunturos> I guess, because he's an all-around-guy :)
<BluesKaj> look at the channel msg , prolly at the top of your chat page ,depending on the your irc client
<ubunturos> or as one would say in cricket, all-rounder :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<osevoll> i've read that tutorial, i added: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main and also the public key
<ubunturos> jono: bacon?
<cerecitas> right my bad ;p
<BluesKaj> ubunturos, never played cricket in my life
<BluesKaj> :)
<ubunturos> BluesKaj: oh, ok. That was just a metaphor ;)
<BluesKaj> osevoll, did you apt-get update after editing your sources.list ...i have to ask
<osevoll> yes
<cerecitas> now i have also a question about upgrading... i have all the proper repos enabled and i have done apt-get update and upgrade... yet kde 4.2.1 does not install... any idea why??
<osevoll> we're "done" upgrading, but we can't log in via x
<Mamarok> cerecitas: did you try to change your mirror server?
<osevoll> error given: .xsession file missing, no session manager, no window managers and no terminal emulators
<fanovard> update kubuntu french
<cerecitas> hmm no Mamarok true that you suggested it yesterday and i forgot... let me try
<Adapter> !seen catweazle
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<BluesKaj> osevoll, in the terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cerecitas> nothing Mamarok
<cerecitas> it is not going thru
<Mamarok> cerecitas: and you added the gpg key?
<cerecitas> hmmm it is there
<cerecitas> been checking today
<osevoll> done, and i got: the following packages have been kept back: kdegraphics-strigi-plugins kdelibs-bin kdelibs5 kdepimlibs5 system-config-printer-kde
<osevoll> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded
<cerecitas> anyway and now that i read kubuntu website, they only speak about how to install 4.2 ... no 4.2.1
<cerecitas> i am starting to be really messed up with this
<cerecitas> maybe 4.2.1 is not available in the repos yet?
<paolo_> hi. kdiff3 package is broken on kubuntu 8.10 (already checked). Is there an alternative of this program ?
<cjae> friend bought box preinstalled with kubuntu 8.10 installed, eth0 is realtek 8168 B controller, and lsmod shows the module listed, but network manager doesnt get an IP?
<BluesKaj> cerecitas, osevoll, http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2.1.php
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I'm currently running from a Kubuntu 7.10 live cd with kde 3.5
<ubunturos> !hello | Neremor
<ubottu> Neremor: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<noren> !hi | Neremor
<cjae> on my box I have a intel 10/100 controller and if I do dmesg | grep eth0 it shows the module then the info his doesn't
<Neremor> i would like to install the newest kde again but i don't have an empty cd anymore ;) is there a way to install the newest kubuntu via this live cd or an usb-stick?
<Neremor> just "dumping" the cd-image to an usb-stick didn't work for me like it did for other os i tried to install via usb, so i think usb-installation is impossible, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cerecitas> thanks BluesKaj
<EvaLuaTe> is there any command i can run to show the 'Shut Down' screen? (as if i would click the shut down button...)
<BluesKaj> cerecitas, np
<cjae> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<cjae> !8168
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8168
<subcool> :~$ apt-get cache firefox
<subcool> E: Invalid operation cache
<subcool> lil help
<noren> subcool: wat are u tring to do
<subcool> install firefox
<subcool> gedit
<subcool> etc-
<noren> to install ::: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jtisme> EvaLuaTe, what are u trying to accomplish?
<subcool> Reading package lists... Done
<subcool> Building dependency tree
<subcool> Reading state information... Done
<subcool> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<subcool> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<subcool> is only available from another source
<subcool> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<subcool> subcool@subcool-laptop:~$
<White_Pelican> I tried jaunty beta 1 and noticed the "folder" on the desktop isn't there. Is that a widget I need to add?
<noren> !pastebin | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> subcool . sudo apt-cache search firefox
<subcool> Reading package lists... Done
<subcool> Building dependency tree
<subcool> Reading state information... Done
<subcool> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<EvaLuaTe> jtisme: i'm trying to add a shutdown button to an Application Launcher that's set to show only programs ...
<subcool> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<subcool> is only available from another source
<subcool> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<subcool> subcool@subcool-laptop:~$
<subcool> ugh- sorry
<subcool> E: Invalid operation search
<noren> subcool: sudo apt-get update
<subcool> its running- its this any different than the Gui Update sources ?
<noren> no its same. what are u using adept or synaptic
<EvaLuaTe> jtisme: so, any idea?
<subcool> i was trying to use adept- but after what u just did.. its working now
<noren> wat i did
<subcool> what i explain for me to do- the update
<subcool> u*
<noren> oh ok!!
<subcool> ya- thanks. im kinda mad- but w.e. i have to get back into the norm of LInux..
<subcool> im just kinda use to Rpm's and Ubuntu working without chasing down stuff-
<subcool> anyone familiar with Dual boot of OSx86
<noren> what do u want t o know subcool
<subcool> I am having issue with getting OSx86 to boot- so i Dual booted with Kubuntu.. My boot loaded is grub- which should take care of that stupid darwin... i was just curious if anyone knew the information i had to add to grub-
<subcool> I tried to use the Gui- but it wants to know about kernals and stuff- stuff i dont know about for OSx---
<subcool> I tried to use the Gui- but it wants to know about kernals and stuff- stuff i dont know about for OSx---
<noren> !grub | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<subcool> k
<noren> try running update grub
<driss> salut tt le monde
<subcool> insteresting app- ok.. thanks noren.. ill take a look
<noren> driss: english only
<driss> ok thanks
<driss> hi everyone
<Guest76724> hello
<noren> !hi | driss
<driss> hi noren
<Guest76724> hi all
<noren> hi Guest76724
<Guest76724> how are you ?
<noren> Guest76724: do u need some help with kubuntu
<Guest76724> i'm sorry, french reseident
<driss> fine thanks
<driss> yes please
<noren> !fr | Guest76724
<ubottu> Guest76724: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<driss> i have a little problem with my internet connection
<noren> what is the prob
<driss> the connection is done but i cant navigate
<Gon> dns?
<driss> i configured it
<noren> can you ping www.google,com
<driss> i'll try it now
<Xeron> hi guys
<noren> or try this ping 208.67.219.231
<driss> yes i can ping www.google.com
<driss> the ping is ok
<jean__> join #Teresina
<noren> what browser are u using, i hope not opera
<driss> clear
<Xeron> i was wondering i partiond my disks so that linux is on a 10g partition and i have a ext 3 fileing system mounted on /Storage and well i was wondering how i make my storage mount not a root ownership
<driss> sorry
<Xeron> but acesssable to read and write on like a normal disk
<driss> i'am using Konqueror
<Xeron> could someone help me please i dont want my /storage mount to be protected i want it acessable how do i do that?
<dwidmann> Xeron: sudo chown $USER:$USER /Storage
<libervisco> hm sound doesn't work in amarok..
<libervisco> kubuntu jaunty
<Xeron> what does that do dwidmann
<Xeron> do i type my name in the second user spot?
<Xeron> or the first
<noren> driss: try installing arora and tell me if it works, are u using any proxy to connect to network
<dwidmann> Xeron: wait, you'll want -R on that command also
<noren> libervisco: i use jaunty my amarok works fine
<Xeron> ok so tell me exactly how i should type it plz
<Xeron> like were do i put my name in
<Xeron> to make it xerons
<Xeron> rather than rots
<Xeron> roots
<dwidmann> Xeron: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /Storage
<Xeron> ok ill try that..
<Xeron> Xeron: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /Storage
<driss> noren:no i dont use any proxy and how can i install arora
<ubuntu_> hello!
<ubuntu_> i've a short question
<noren> sudo apt-get install arora
<dudu2256> repositorio clamav alguem conhece?
<ubuntu_> which filesystem is the best one for booting from usb stick?
<cerecitas> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<libervisco> ah I didn't install extra multimedia packages noren.. doing it now :)
<dudu2256> i am sorry!!
<Xeron> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Xeron>   File "/usr/lib/command-not-found", line 8, in <module>
<Xeron>     import CommandNotFound
<Xeron> ImportError: No module named CommandNotFound
<dwidmann> ubuntu_: ext3 should work fine, but I would use noatime instead of relatime
<Xeron> thats what happend dwidmann
<ubuntu_> noatime?
<Xeron> dwidman i installed my ext drive in realtime aswell
<dwidmann> Xeron: did you typo something?
<Xeron> yeah i typed exactly what u wanted me to
<Xeron> the user user thing
<Xeron> and should i change my /storage disk to noatime?
<Xeron> rather than realtime
<dwidmann> Xeron: it was all one command, just copy + paste
<Xeron> sence im not using it for my operateing system
<Xeron> i did copppy paste it dwid
<Xeron> and it got that eror
<Xeron> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Xeron>   File "/usr/lib/command-not-found", line 8, in <module>
<Xeron>     import CommandNotFound
<Xeron> ImportError: No module named CommandNotFound
<dwidmann> I've been recommended to use noatime instead of relatime for flash stuffs
<cerecitas> did you actually wrote $USER:$USER or xeron:xeron?/
<Xeron> i wrote user uers lol
<driss> noren : i used apt-get install arora but it dosen't work
<cerecitas> or whichever is your computer's username :D
<dwidmann> cerecitas: that should work fine, it's an environment variable
<Xeron> so i type in Computername then xeron?
<Xeron> for the user user?
<cerecitas> is the only thing i can think about ...
<cerecitas> i normally chown with my user's name no use of variables
<noren> driss: sudo apt-get install arora
<Xeron> cerecitas
<Xeron> what should i type
<driss> noren : ok
<Xeron> chown -R computername then Username?
<cerecitas> Xeron:  dwidmann probably knows better.. but my way of doing it is sudo chown -R kitsune:kitsune /path
<Xeron> the user i want to change owner to
<Xeron> why kitsune kitsune?
<Xeron> why u type your name twice
<cerecitas> that's my user
<Xeron> why twice tho couldent you just sudo chown -r kitsune /path
<cerecitas> sec i will find something
<slow-motion> bye
<driss> noren : i did it but i have this  Impossible de trouver le paquet arora (cant find the package arora)
<cerecitas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chown first is the user, second is the group, you can also not add the group... -R makes it recursive (as happening all the time)
<Xeron> and just so im learning whats the -R for
<cerecitas> if you don't add -R it will only happen once, but you want it to be permanent, that's why you make it recursive
<noren> driss: tell me what do u get wen u ping 208.67.219.231
<Xeron> aww so -R = Recursive ok cool :)
<cerecitas> anyway i think the problem is the path of /Storage...
<driss> noren : ok
<Xeron> so i type sudo chown -R $xeron:$xeron /storage
<Xeron> and no trust me thats the path
<cerecitas> hmmmm is that the path?
<Xeron> i mounted that storage disk in partition manager
<cerecitas> not /media/Storage?
<Xeron> nope its /storage trust me
<Xeron> so is that how i should type it uptop?
<noren> also tell me what do u get wen u try to open www.google.com with konqueror
<cerecitas> Xeron:  sudo chown -R xeron:xeron /Storage
<driss> noren : i get this :64 bytes from 208.67.219.231: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=745 ms
<cerecitas> but i still think that's not the path to chown :d
<Xeron> shouldnet it be $root:$xeron? cuz root currrently owns it
<cerecitas> no no Xeron
<Xeron> k
<Xeron> i dont need the $?
<BleSS> hi! which version should I install? does 8.10? --ig bugs has been fixed, or 9.04?
<cerecitas> nope, these are not variables
<Xeron> oh
<Xeron> dwid said $user
<Xeron> so i asumed $ was nesary
<cerecitas> in $user yes in xeron nope
<devilsadvocate> cerecitas, Xeron Recursive != permanent. Recursive means all the subfolders and files under the directory are affected as well. there is no 'temporary
<devilsadvocate> ' change in perms
<Xeron> $user = super user?
<cerecitas> thanks devilsadvocate my mistake then
<cerecitas> hmmm no Xeron... super user you get it with sudo
<noren> BleSS: try 8.10
<Xeron> aww ok thanks alot guys
<Xeron> verry helpfull and thanks for helping me understand the concept
<devilsadvocate> $user is a generic place holder. it wont actually work normally unless you are setting it up with some script
<Xeron> behind the matter helpful if im ever gona learn and be able to help others
<noren> driss:  also tell me what do u get wen u try to open www.google.com with konqueror
<BleSS> noren: but has been solved the bugs? I¡d to change to ubuntu by errors on kde 4
<cerecitas> still i think you should take a look at that path... i had the same and the path to chown was in /media
<tamjit> hello all
<cerecitas> regardless of what i set on fstab
<tamjit> What is this room??
<Xeron> sure ill doubble check i mounted it as /storage tho
<Mamarok> tamjit: support channel for Kubuntu
<driss> noren : ok
<tamjit> oh, thanx
<noren> BleSS: i m using jaunty alpha and its running fine for a the moment
<tamjit> Can anyone help me regarding Dual boot on my system?
<noren> !grub | tamjit
<ubottu> tamjit: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BleSS> noren: well, then I'll install jaunty beta, I hope to be luking
<Xeron> aparently the command worked
<Xeron> as i did not get a error
<noren> sure BleSS
<Xeron> but it says /storage is still owned by root
<driss> noren ; can't find the url http://www.google.com
<tamjit> Ubouttu: actually its reverse, i lost my vista after i installed Ubuntu.
<Xeron> oh nevermind
<Xeron> i just had to refresh my dolphin
<Xeron> thx guys
<Xeron> ;)
<noren> driss: check the konqueror .>> setting >> configure Konqueror>>proxy >> see if it is there conect to internet directly
<driss> noren : i will try to install firefox
<driss> noren : ok
<noren> driss: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<tamjit> Can anyone help me regarding my lost Vista after i installed ubuntu??
<driss> noren : ok i'll try it
<noren> tamjit: u have to add an entry to grub and menuelist
<noren> i hope it sud work
<tamjit> Noren: the entry is already there, but vista doesn't load.
<tamjit> noren: I actually shrink my vista OS partiotion using gPart.
<tamjit> after that my vista never worked.
<noren> tamjit: ask in #ubuntu they might help, :)
<noren> driss: did u get the firefox
<driss> noren : it doesn't work but i'am trying to install firfox using synaptic
<driss> noren : he is installing now thnaks
<noren> ok
<tamjit> noren: thanks noren
<osevoll> any other way of fixing dependencies than with the -f option?
<BluesKaj> tamjit , is the entry in your /boot/grub/menu.lst should look like this , http://pastebin.ca/1376038
<BluesKaj> osevoll, try to use aptitude to reinstall some pkges that have dependency probs
<BluesKaj> osevoll, also make  sure you have all your sources enabled , such as third party in adept
<driss> noren : thnanks for ur help it works with firfox
<noren> driss: ah its ok i was trying to figure out why konqueror not qorking
<driss> noren : ok good luck
<osevoll> it seems kde-window-manger is not installed, but it cant be either due to dependencies. reinstalling did not work
<sonic> no flashplayer in Jaunty? it doesnt load in firefox or konqueror
<noren> sonic get the latest flash from adobe
<sonic> well I reinstalled it and it seems to be ok.  is the Adobe version more up to date?
<noren> yes
<noren> osevoll: whts the prob
<osevoll> i tried to update kde 4.1 to 4.2. but after it was done (with no errors given) i cant log in graphical anymore. it says .xsession file is missing
<osevoll> btw is there a problem with nvidia and updating to kde4.2?
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way to get Banshee to recognize and use the Logitech G15 media controls?
<libervisco> fglrx on kubuntu has issues (X freezes)
<libervisco_> and it just froze
<Spathi> greetings
<Spathi> My KDE 4.2 crashes when I'm right-clicking on any element in folder view plasmoid. Any Idea how to fix this?
<Spathi> kubuntu 8.10
<puddle> ok sorry about earlier guys
<puddle> Im now connected through linux :)
<puddle> Im one of you now!
<puddle> lol k0pp you there?
<k0pp> yes
<puddle> k0pp: may i pm you?
<puddle> Wanted to say
<k0pp> dont ever ask me that question
<k0pp> just do it
<puddle> ok sorry
<k0pp> dont ever apologize either
<k0pp> ;p
<s4crifice> hi everyone... i have big problem with adept, is there anybody who can help me?
<BluesKaj> s4crifice, what's the problem ?
<s4crifice> The application Adept (adept) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<s4crifice> every time i try to open adept the error is showed... (sry for my english :-))
<|PaperTiger|> Can someone here help me correctly install my graphics driver?
<|PaperTiger|> ATi
<|PaperTiger|> What is the shortcut for run command?
<BluesKaj> allt+f2
<|PaperTiger|> Okay, and the command for Compiz is CCSM still?
<|PaperTiger|> Changing from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, so ironing out bugs
<jussi01> |PaperTiger|: you do realise kwin does desktop effects now?
<|PaperTiger|> jussi01, I didn't
<jussi01> |PaperTiger|: :) even cube
<|PaperTiger|> jussi01, nice
<jussi01> |PaperTiger|: system settings - Desktop: for config
<ruben_> hola amigos
<ringer> hi all, when i activated my screensaver, my computer crashed and now will not boot at all
<ringer> i can still boot into my XP partition, but not my linux part
<Guest64492> i want sex underwater with you girl
<jussi01> ringer: tell us a little more...
<ringer> jussi01, thats really all there is to it.  i just cannot boot into linux.  i get to the main splash where it shows everything loading, and then just freezes and i have to hold the power button to restart
<ringer> jussi01, actually, at the beginning it tells me it could not load descriptive tables or something
<jussi01> ringer: ahh, now you telling us something :)
<ringer> lol jussi01
<gkffcks> Is there a kde mount command? or something that can be used by a script to mount something via kde?
<gkffcks> Ie like using the device notifier, only from command line
<jussi01> gkffcks: man mount
<jussi01> ;)
<gkffcks> no....
<gkffcks> I know about mount...
<jussi01> gkffcks: so what are you really trying to acheive then?
<jussi01> ringer: Im not sure how to fix your issue right atm, sorry
<gkffcks> a mount by volume name vs uuid or dev
<ringer> jussi01 okay thaks anyways
<gkffcks> for example when I click on the device notifier kde shows me a device, then it dynamically creates a mount point, and mounts the device, I would like to invoke that action form a script, not just using mount......
<jussi01> gkffcks: ahh ok. got you now. I would suggest the easiest thing to do would be to have a look at the source of the devicenotifier plasmoid.
<gkffcks> ok...
<docx> hi
<docx> could anybody help me with compile of "ozone" kwin decoration?
<docx> I would like to make a litle tune but i cannot get cmake working :)
<docx> I have downloaded source, only ozone folder,  by svn, ran cmake but there is some errors :(
<tsimpson> docx: ask in #kde or #kde-devel
<Wazmyn> Using Kontact-calendar I've figured out that catagories control the background of events and resource color controls the border color - is there a way to swap these?
<demon__> fuck i just deleted .xine
<demon__> what should i do
<BluesKaj> !language | demon__,
<ubottu> demon__,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<demon__> :)
<demon__> sorry
<BluesKaj> reinstall xine
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a question...
<Neremor> i installed kubuntu via the live cd a hour ago.
<Neremor> now i upgraded everything using "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade"...
<Neremor> but I'm still using kde 4.1 for any reason...
<Neremor> any ideas why?
<BluesKaj> Neremor, http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Neremor> ah well
<Neremor> that means i have to set up the backports, right?
<Dragnslcr> You just have to enable it through Adept
<Neremor> yes
<Neremor> the unsupported updates, correct?
<Neremor> yes it worked.
<Neremor> thanks :)
<demon> i have deleted .xine and now my screen is on 640*480 pls help
<BluesKaj> demon , how did you delete xine ?
<demon> BluesKaj: i was aiming on .wine
<puddle> hm
<isus> првиет
<isus> всем
<demon> can any body help me
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<isus> меня видно?
<demon>   а мозеби не разбирас руски
<demon> разбираш
<BluesKaj> demon open adept type xine in the searchbar
<isus> эээй
<isus> помогите мне
<demon> проблем??
<jussi01> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<isus> ))
<BluesKaj> !ru | isus
<ubottu> isus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<isus> HEnOH9THO 4TO nuLLly???
<|PaperTiger|> I have no sound... It suddenly went quiet... :S
<|PaperTiger|> No music player plays music
<isus> какие проблемы? у меня всего 1 вопрос!!!! нафик кикать?
<isus> то что я пишу, читаемо???
<kaddi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<libervisco> There are lots of delays in window content loading around KDE..
<libervisco> like.. activating quassel from the tray immediately shows only the blank window and then takes a second to loadits content..
<libervisco> also switching between channels in quassel is delayed (but not due to quassel, I doubt it)..
<libervisco> scrolling some lists in KDE is also sluggish
<SSJ_GZ> libervisco: What graphics card do you have?
<libervisco> Radeon X800
<libervisco> currently on free drivers (tried fglrx but it froze X on starting kdm)
<libervisco> Xorg CPU usually goes up whenever these delays occur.. though since similar things don't happen most of the time in GNOME I'd guess it's about the way something in KDE does things with X
<SSJ_GZ> libervisco: Ah, OK.  I was expecting you to say "nvidia", to be honest: the nvidia drivers can give similar symptons to those you are seeing.
<libervisco> ah
<berniv6> libervisco: I have similar issues in Jaunty beta with the opensource radeon drivers
<berniv6> libervisco: it's okay after startup, but gets worse and worst after a few hours of work
<libervisco> berniv6: have you tried fglrx?
<libervisco> oh yeah
<libervisco> it kinda makes a fast computer seem slower so gets annoying
<berniv6> libervisco: yeah, was worse and crashed
<libervisco> hm
<berniv6> libervisco: I notice it most often when switching tabs in konsole, which sounds similar to your quassel issue
<libervisco> I guess fglrx is still not ready for jaunty
<libervisco> yeah
<dudu> prova
<|PaperTiger|> I have no sound. No music player has sound. But my system makes a logout sound. Can someone help
<berniv6> libervisco: no more info unfortunately, last time I described it here I was asked to wait for the next KDE 4.2 release (1st week of April I think)
<berniv6> all I can say is it doesn't happen in Gnome
<berniv6> and I don't think it happens with the Intel graphics on my notebook, although that one has its own share of issues in Jaunty
<libervisco> ah
<libervisco> I think it takes more delay the more content the window has..
<berniv6> maybe its Qt 4.5 related, I had been running KDE 4.2 backport packages on Intrepid just fine before
<libervisco> it always seemed like that to me in KDE4..
<libervisco> I don't know.. gotta try fglrx again or when it's fixed
<libervisco> KDE4.2.1 will be in jaunty right?
<libervisco> oh wait I mean 4.2.2
<libervisco> it comes on April 1
<valgaav> on April 1 everything may happen :P
<valgaav> maybe even KDe and GNOME will merge in to one DE  :)
<libervisco> lol
<amelie> hi
<amelie> i need help; can't hear files on totem movie player
<amelie> how do i enable sound?
<amelie> I read something about the gtstreamer; I installed it, but the system told me it was already installed
<amelie> and the sound is not working
<kakeman> will kde3.5 be supported after 8.10 ?
<kakeman> i like it
<amelie> does anybody read me?
<amelie> :(
<libervisco> How do you de-install a widget?
<amelie> well... you just hit the X mark at the bottom of it
<amelie> when you put your mouse over it, it displays a side menu
<libervisco> Isn't that just for removing it from the desktop? I mean deinstall..
<libervisco> so it doesn't show in the "add widget" list
<amelie> oh...
<libervisco_> hm transparency in OS X widgets doesn't work
<doblejota> Hi
<doblejota> im sorry. Im new here. I used to install kubuntu for my self in a lot of pc and laptop, but now i have in front of mine a pc, that i cant set a resolution up to 1024x768. Now only display maximum 640x480. Its a atlon x2, 2 gb of ram, video card nvidia 8500 and monitor viewsonic e40
#kubuntu 2010-03-29
<loki87> network-manager tell me "Networkmanager disabled" what can i do ?
<loki87> kubuntu 10.4
<pepee> Nonickname-, or try installing ndiswrapper
<pepee> is a better option
<Typos_King> or try another wireless card
<Nonickname-> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Nonickname-> ?
<Nonickname-> is it possible to update from 9.04 to 9.10 using a cd?
<Nonickname-> I have 9.10 kubuntu on a cd
<pepee> yep
<pepee> find the option in the packet manager
<Nonickname-> what do u mean
<pepee> *search for that option
<pepee> Nonickname-, try: sudo aptitude install firmware-iwlwifi
<Nonickname-> done
<Nonickname-> brb wanna copy kubuntu on a cd from win7
<pepee> sudo rmmod iwlagn iwlcore lbm_cw_mac80211 lbm_cw_cfg80211
<pepee> sudo modprobe iwlagn && iwconfig
<Nonickname-> no wireless ex...
<Nonickname-> ;/
<pepee> ok
<Nonickname-> be back in few..
<pepee> ok
<billytwowilly> Hi, I know there is amarok for music, what do you guys use to manager your movie and audio book collection in linux though? I checked out tellico and it isn't quite there compared
<phoenix_> can anyone suggest me a good frontend for qemu
<phoenix_> can anyone suggest me a good frontend for qemu
<Nonickname-> back.
<Nonickname-> still there pepee?
<Typos_King> qemu?
<Nonickname-> Ok, I have kubuntu cd in my cd-rom
<Nonickname-> how can I update the 1 am using now?
<Typos_King> billytwowilly:   manage?
<Typos_King> heheh
<phoenix_> can anyone suggest me a good frontend for qemu
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:   areyou installing 9.1?
<Nonickname-> I am tryin to
<Nonickname-> No am not..
<Nonickname-> I wanna upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<Nonickname-> using my cd.
<Nonickname-> not online update
<Nonickname-> is that possible
<FloodBotK3> Nonickname-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> why not a full install?
<billytwowilly> Typos_King: as in download extra data fom IMDB and that sort of thing for my legally obtained, format shifted dvd rips.
<Typos_King> what was the reason you ditched it? I forgot hehehe, with all the wifi 100 stuff
<pepee> Nonickname-, you don't have to burn the cd image
<pepee> indeed, just mountng it is better
<Nonickname-> well.. I have it on the cd
<Typos_King> why not a full install?
<pepee> but it's slower
<Nonickname-> thats ok
<Typos_King> what was the reason you ditched it? I forgot hehehe, with all the wifi 100 stuff
<Nonickname-> Typos_King: gave kernal errors
<Typos_King> and what the heck happen? the driver never came through?
<pepee> Nonickname-, btw are you in ubuntu?
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:     either way, I'd suggest a full install, no an upgrade
<Nonickname-> kubuntu now
<pepee> Nonickname-, try again: iwconfig
<pepee> just to see if it works...
<Nonickname-> its not
<Nonickname-> lol
<pepee> k
<Typos_King> hehhe
<Typos_King> you have some exotic hardware there :P
<pepee> well, where do you have the cd image?
<Nonickname-> in my cd-rom
<Nonickname-> ;p
<pepee> Typos_King, N wireless is fairly new
<pepee> Nonickname-, cd image...
<Nonickname-> yes
<Nonickname-> cd image
<pepee> really, is faster
<pepee> the .iso file
<Typos_King> pepee:    I have an N wireless right now, with older than that kernel
<Nonickname-> nevermind man.. does it work as a cd image?
<pepee> ookk...
<pepee> run the package manager
<pepee> adept, IIRC
<Typos_King> kpackageit
<pepee> or synaptic
<Nonickname-> ok
<Nonickname-> am in the package manager
<pepee> heh, yeah, kpackagekit
<pepee> hmm nah, let's try another method...
<pepee> just insert the cd
<pepee> I suppose it will automount
<Nonickname-> open with dolphin?
<pepee> Nonickname-, then ls /cdrom
<pepee> Nonickname-, nope
<Nonickname-> ok then
<pepee> do you see "cdromupgrade"?
<Nonickname-> nothing happened in the terminal
<Nonickname-> lol
<pepee> ahh forgot something lol
<pepee> reinsert the cd, open it with dolphin...
<pepee> and again, ls /cdrom
<Nonickname-> k wait
<Nonickname-> still.. nothing happened
<pepee> he
<pepee> mount | grep -i 'cd\|sr'
<pepee> ls /media/cdrom
<Nonickname-> ok
<Nonickname-> then
<pepee> do you see "cdromupgrade"?
<Nonickname-> cant see anything
<pepee> holy...
<pepee> anyone knows where does jaunty mount the cd?
<Nonickname-> ;/
<pepee> mount | grep -i 'cd\|sr' <- what do you see?
<Nonickname-> /dev/sr0 on /media/Kubuntu 9.10 amd64 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8)
<pepee> ok...
<pepee> ls /media/Kubuntu<press tab>
<pepee> ... "cdromupgrade"?
<Nonickname-> nop
<muxol> i've noticed after updated to 4.4.1, automatic spell checking doesn't work in kile/kwrite/kate. anyone else getting this?
<Nonickname-> dists, isolinux, pics, preseed, ubuntu, casper, instal md5sum, pool readme, wubi.exe
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    what 's the aversion to a full install?
<pepee> Nonickname-, ok...
<pepee> well, just search for "upgrade from cd" or something like that on the package manager
<muxol> anybody with 4.4.1 wanna test it out?
<pepee> kdesudo kpackagekit
<Nonickname-> i have kpackagekit
<pepee> muxol, works for me
<ali_> salam
<Nonickname-> pepee: what do i do
<Nonickname-> u there pepee ?
<pepee> yep
<pepee> wait, please
<Nonickname-> ok
<pepee> how I hate graphical package managers...
<Nonickname-> heh
<muxol> they're great for picking and choosing which updates to intall
<muxol> install
<nous> hé
<muxol> suppose you have 60 updates and you want to install only 50 of them. good luck in the terminal!
<pepee> Nonickname-, sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<pepee> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Nonickname-> is that from the cd?
<pepee> nope
<Nonickname-> i wanna do it from cd
<Nonickname-> i have slow connection
<pepee> hmm I suppose it will ask you for a cd
<Nonickname-> i guess its updating from the internet
<pepee> cancel it
<pepee> Nonickname-, could you cancel it?
<Nonickname-> done
<pepee> ok
<pepee> finally, my way of doing this...
<pepee> sudo apt-cdrom add
<Nonickname-> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Nonickname-> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<pepee> reinsert the cd
<Nonickname-> nevermind ;/
<Nonickname-> i gotta go now
<Nonickname-> thanks alot for ur help
<pepee> :(
<ncfi1013> what is the best and simplest way to burn .avi files to dvd+r dl discs?
<pepee> heh, love linux
<pepee> once you know how to manage it, it's sooo useful and easy
<pepee> * GNU/Linux
<gottto> ncfi1013: I open k3b and select to burn data dvd then select my .avi's then burn 'em slow
<James147> ncfi1013: gottto: wont work if you need to play them on a dvd player that dosent support avi files though
<gottto> James147: yep you're right there - the op didn't seem to want that I thought
<James147> gottto: just making sure :0 last thing you want is to waste dvd on something that wont work
<gottto> :)
<sudokode> dvd+rw plz
<ncfi1013> james147: my dvd player supports avi playback
<James147> ncfi1013: then burning the avi as a data disc in k3b might work
<ncfi1013> ive tried that already. the only info i can find is how to burn a .iso to dvdr. i know how to do that. is burning .avi to double layer discs the same as burning them to single layer discs?
<James147> ncfi1013: clicking the .iso in dolphin usually works :) or in k3b, tools -> burn image
<ncfi1013> is burning .avi to double layer discs the same as burning them to single layer discs?
<James147> ncfi1013: never used dual layer discs so i can't say, but I wouldent think it was any different
<v1ttu_> is there another multi messengar for kde besides kopete?
<v1ttu_> messenger*
<coz_> hey guys.. I dont have kubuntu installed  but was curious  if the icons in ccsm  are taken by onboard icons on kde  ie  oxygen or are they the same boring tango icons from gnome?
<v1ttu_> ccsm?
<James147> coz_: They are the oxygen icons
<coz_> v1ttu_,  compizconfig-settings-manager
<coz_> James147,  ah cool to knoe thankd :)
<v1ttu_> oic
<v1ttu_> i think they are the gnome icons if i remember
<coz_> v1ttu_,  oo  I hope noe
<coz_> not
<v1ttu_> i think it does sowwie :'(
<James147> coz_: sorry, miss read your question :s not sure
<coz_> James147,  ah ok
<zus> kubuntu dont have gimp?
<mister_roboto> zus: no linux distro has everything included. you can always install the package afterward if you want it
<zus> domo arigato mister_roboto (couldnt resist sorry) thank you. i didnt think it that way, but i will get it. :)
<mister_roboto> zus: i believe gimp uses gnome libraries for the UI, and kubuntu comes with QT only by default and prefers QT packages. of course you can still install gnome-based packages and the supporting libraries will be installed as well.
<mister_roboto> zus: i mean gtk when i said gnome
<zus> mister_roboto,  is there a qt based gimp like program? to learn kubuntu im trying to not use as many gnome-based items...i found using gnome and downloading the kubuntu-desktop lagged me a bit than  a clean install
<mister_roboto> zus: sorry, i don't know. image manipulation isn't something i do much
<zus> mister_roboto,  thank you again.
<navetz> guys i acidently deleted the script /sbin/dhclient3, how do I get it back? what do I need to reinstall to get it?
<rolf_> hey anyone know how i can be on multiple server simultaneously with xchat
<rolf_> nvm
<zus> rolf_ how did you do multiple servers assuming you figured it out
<phoenix_> i want to install vlc v.1.0.5. in software management tool shows v.1.0.2 version only.
<zus> i s there a preferred way to install multiple desktop environments? one over the other? or doesn't matter?
<zus> rolf_ how did you do multiple servers assuming you figured it out
<rolf_> ./newserver irc.xxx.org
<zus> thanks
<rolf_> i just installed ubuntu too
<rolf_> bit hard in beginning
<zus> rolf_, yeah im new myself, been on linux since 9.10 release but used ubuntu mostly, been on kubuntu a week now
<pepee> I have this issue when I try to run a gnome app (gupnp-universal-cp): http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn
<zus> phoenix_,  i dont use vlc offten only for when certain things dont run in dragon or m players
<zus> ./newserver irc2600net
<zus> hmmm
<phoenix__> zus: most of the media files requre vlc.so i definitly need vlc
<zus> whats the offtopic channel?
<zus> kubuntu-offtopic? right
<pepee> read the topic...
<navetz> can somone help me get my wireless working
<navetz> here is my error log
<navetz> http://pastebin.org/127230
<pepee> use dhclient
<pepee> 2010/03/28 23:23:16 :: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<pepee> it means that no router offered an IP for your machine (or something like that)
<zus> i found it thanks though
<navetz> pepee: humm i am using dhclient and dhcpcd, those are the errors from dhclient
<pepee> ahh ok
<navetz> pepee: also my router is working on this laptop that I am talking to you on currently
<navetz> im not really sure what to try
<pepee> how near is your router?
<navetz> pepee: in the room
<pepee> ok
<pepee> and what's the signal level/quality?
<navetz> pepee: shows 94%
<pepee> are you using WEP, WPA, ...?
<navetz> pepee: nope no encryption right now
<pepee> ok
<pepee> iwconfig <interface> ap <router_MAC_addr> key off essid <router_name> channel <channel>
<pepee> sudo ^^
<pepee> and then sudo dhclient
<pepee> obviously, change all that is between <>
<pepee> did you do that ( iwconfig ... ) before running dhclient?
<pepee> ohh, sudo dhclient <interface>
<navetz> pepee: okay i will try that, i am not sure of the routers mac address so i need a min to find it
<pepee> iwlist wlan0 scan | grep <essid>
<pepee> sudo ^^
<pepee> or just dl wicd...
<pepee> and then run wicd-client
<navetz> pepee: I have wicd installed
<pepee> did you remove network-manager?
<navetz> yes
<pepee> ah ok
<pepee> well, try what I've said
<navetz> pepee: okay i will
<zus> how do i use md5 to check if a down load of an iso is good? i am downloading kden live for the thumb drive but the time is bouncing from 1 hour to 2 hour to 30 minute to 11 minutes  not erratically but when it's making me wonder
<pepee> md5sum <file>.iso
<pepee> and the compare it to the one published in the website
<pepee> navetz, ?
<navetz> pepee: sorry network got disconnected. I was testing some things
<navetz> pepee: i had some stupid configs in /etc/network/interfaces that I think was breaking everything
<zus> pepee,  do i type that in the terminal?
<navetz> pepee: i managed to get the network working with knetworkmanager, wicd seems to be broken for me :(
<pepee> zus, yep, replace <file> with the name or path+name of the .iso file
<zus> pegs,  ty
<pepee> navetz, pastebin the interfaces file
<navetz> pepee: auto lo
<navetz> iface lo inet loopback
<navetz> it just contains those two lines now
<navetz> i really want wicd working again
<zus> one more other thing....i got a wireless mouse,,that has a thumb print reader...where is the proprietary drivers link in kmenu to see if i can get them to work the fingerprint reader
<pepee> navetz, aptitude purge wicd; aptitude install wicd
<navetz> pepee: okay ill try it
<pepee> navetz, just download the package before uninstalling wicd
<pepee> zus, know nothing about those things :(
<zus> ty
<pepee> np
<zecamil> hola
<zecamil> alguien habla español?
<pepee> zecamil, yo
<zecamil> como estas pepee
<pepee> aunque deberias ir a #kubuntu-es
<pepee> o en su defecto,  #ubuntu-es
<zecamil> ok
<zecamil> gracias
<pepee> por nada
<uwe____> hallo
<uwe____> guten morgen
<zus> anyone know if thumb readers with wireless mouse work in kubuntu?
<draik> I know wireless (bluetooth) mice work
<draik> What do you mean "thumb readers"
<Erthe> Good morning.  Running Kubuntu 9.10 and I have my screensaver in KDE entirely disabled, but every minute of inactivity the damned thing kicks in.
<Erthe> Any ideas on how to avoid this?
<pepee> killall xscreensaver
<Erthe> It's KDE's screensaver, it has the widget layout I setup when I lock my PC
<pepee> search for the power setting, there has to be some options for the screensaver
<Erthe> Ya, I've disabled all actions taken on inactivity in power management, the screensaver is disabled.
<Erthe> I configured widgets to be displayed with the screensaver, but the screensaver is set to never kick in.
<Erthe> Quite simply, it displays when I lock the desktop, that's it.
<pepee> hmm sorry, no idea
<pepee> I had the same problem, I just solved it by killing xscreensaver
<pepee> well, not exactly the same....
<zus> amorok dont have any plug-ins?
<noaXess_netubu> hello
<gottto> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<noaXess_netubu> have this grafic device: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Clarkdale Integrated Graphics Controller.. but screenis flickering.. any idea?
<noaXess_netubu> there is no xorg.conf.. seams that it will be configured over hal..
<gottto> is that with the i3/i5/i7 cpus
<sudokode> you don't need hal anymore, udev deprecated hal
<sudokode> xorg starts with a default builtin xorg.conf and builds/changes that using udev and such
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: so.. i see this in Xorg.0.log: Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
<sudokode> install the module
<noaXess_netubu> so seams that the modulcan't be loaded an a defaulkt one will used
<noaXess_netubu> how?
<sudokode> uhh, find it in your repo and install it
<noaXess_netubu> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sudokode> seems right
<sudokode> the default one is prolly vesa, which is utter fail for anything besides a fallback
<noaXess_netubu> xserver-xorg-video-intel is allready installed..
<sudokode> is there for specifically the i810?
<sudokode> one
<noaXess_netubu> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<sudokode> lol, oh dear
<gottto> normally that comes with all the others - I use it here
<sudokode> alright, try "updatedb && locate i810"
<noaXess_netubu> but my screen is flickering.. and in Xorg.0.log is a error that the modul i810 can't be found
<noaXess_netubu> the gracy thing is, that the screen is flickering also when kubuntu is loading.. so befor login screen
<noaXess_netubu> locate i810: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405868/
<sudokode> ...go to a terminal and do "updatedb && locate i810"
<noaXess_netubu> see above pastebin
<noaXess_netubu> here is log.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/405870/
<noaXess_netubu> the device: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405871/
<noaXess_netubu> see this: Kernel driver in use: i915
<noaXess_netubu> if i grep for that in Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405872/
<gottto> what does   uname -r   produce?
<sudokode> hm
<sudokode> maybe try it with an xorg.conf
<noaXess_netubu> here is the whole Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405873/
<noaXess_netubu> uname -r: 2.6.31-21-generic
<sudokode> I installed the intel drivers over here, looks like there's no "i810" driver, but there is an i810 drm module and an intel driver
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: so... configuring over xorg.conf?
<noaXess_netubu> gottto: 2.6.31-21-generic
<sudokode> yep
<sudokode> Xorg -configure
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ...
<sudokode> no, just do Xorg -configure
<sudokode> should give you an xorg.conf.new in /root
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: with sudo?
<sudokode> go ahead and pastebin that
<sudokode> yeah
<noaXess_netubu> ok
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405875/
<sudokode> ah, it configured with the intel driver
<sudokode> alright, cp that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sudokode> and try startx
<sudokode> see how that works
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: and now.. can i remove all the mouse, keyboard and monitor stuff?
<sudokode> you can, yeah
<sudokode> except you have to add a server flag
<sudokode> to keep it from allowing empty input
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: ok..rebooting
<sudokode> otherwise, if you don't use hal, it'll disable the mouse/keyboard
<sudokode> okay
<noaXess_netubu> flickering is allredy here. on kubuntu start logo with the progress bar.. :(
<sudokode> pastebin the new log
<noaXess_netubu> ok
<noaXess_netubu> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405876/
<noaXess_netubu> can it be a kernel problem? cause it's flickering before grafic driver is loaded?
<sudokode> hm, are you using a framebuffer console?
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: ??
<noaXess_netubu> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sudokode> lol, if you're using a framebuffer console, that could be what's flickering
<sudokode> the intel chipsets aren't exactly the best thing to run an fbcon on
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: normal monitor...
<sudokode> not what I mean.. uhh
<sudokode> you know where the grub conf is?
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: /etc/default/grub
<sudokode> ah, grub2..
<sudokode> pastebin that
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/405879/
<sudokode> hm, no framebuffer enabled
<sudokode> weird
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: default installation and update..
<sudokode> well if happens before kdm takes over, then I don't know what it is
<noaXess_netubu> what about linux-backports-modules-karmic? canthat be a solution?
<sudokode> could be o.o
<sudokode> updated gfx drivers?
<noaXess_netubu> sudokode: not that i know.. as i said.. just default installation and update..
<noaXess_netubu> ok.. same problem evenwith linux-backports-modules-karmic
<noaXess_netubu> hm
<sudokode> >_<
<gottto> noaXess: sure it isn't the monitor - give it a smack on top
<noaXess_netubu> gottto: yes.. have tested another display..
<gottto> :)
<ubuntu> Hello Is anyone on here?
<noaXess_netubu> yes.. you :)
<ubuntu> Lol Cool =D
<ubuntu> o.o Im here for help
<ubuntu> I'm running off of a LiveCD right now. but my problem is that when I try to boot up from the installation I have had installed for some time now just started giving a error on start up giving me a Fstab error and not booting in to the login screen
<ubuntu> Is there away to fix this with out reinstalling Kubuntu?
<gottto> what's the error?
<ubuntu> "/etc/fstab or /etc/mtab can not mount /home UUID=06cb9937-572b-49ba-8adc-167397ac3e4c and swap  UUID=4a5513b6-de45-44f6-89b6-f375a01a6048
<ubuntu> "
<ubuntu> Anything anyone?
<gottto> can you mount them from the livecd?
<ubuntu> Yes but only my /root
<ubuntu> but not my /home
<ubuntu> My home partition doesn't seem to showup
<ubuntu> Am I better off just doing a reinstall and see what happens?
<gottto> sounds like a disk failure to me
<gottto>  /home was on another disk yes?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> There on the same harddriver
<ubuntu> I just have /home on its own partition
<Tm_T> it's disk failing or partition failing, both bad things to happen
<Tm_T> hi Unksi
<Unksi> hi Tm_T
<titan_ark> hi, i was planning to reinstall my linux boot. i was once suggested to make separate partitions for /boot and/home etc. i do not remember how, could someone point me  to where i can fidn this info
<ubuntu> Well I just ran the Kubuntu installer and it seems to see my home partition, going to go for an Install and see what happens xD
<paco_the_taco> hey is anyone here?
<paco_the_taco> how do i adjust my proccessor frequency in kubuntu?
<gottto> I don't think ubuntu builds it's kernels to let you do that - they go conservative to cater for all types
<paco_the_taco> hmm
<paco_the_taco> well it feels that its underclocking it to 1.8 GHz, and i'm overclocked to 3.0 ghz (Q6600)
<paco_the_taco> and a plasma widget says that its at 1.8 ghz, so there has to be a way for me to adjust it :|
<paco_the_taco> gottto http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097230.0
<paco_the_taco> that's basically my problem, although i don't have a laptop. lol
<gottto> paco_the_taco: go you have a file   /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<alakoo> oh, wrong window
<weeezes> I just found out that all the apps that I use on mac can be found to Kubuntu too...
<gottto> mac is unix based
<paco_the_taco> gottto, it shows "2400000" which is 2.4 GHz, which is the default speed for my Q6600 proccessor, should i change it to "3000000", since i'm overclocked to 3.0 GHz atm?
<gottto> paco_the_taco: does   /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies   exist?
<weeezes> gottto: yeah, I know, but I've never tought of it.
<paco_the_taco> they're just the default speeds gottto, 2400000 1800000
<paco_the_taco> short answer, yes it exists
<weeezes> I just think that it's cool, I think I'm going to install 10.04 on this macbook when it's released :D
<gottto> paco_the_taco: then that's what you're limited to afaik
<paco_the_taco> thats the thing though, when i boot into windows, i get 3.0 GHz
<gottto> paco_the_taco: you could try in #hardware maybe
<paco_the_taco> mm
<paco_the_taco> its +i (invite only)
<gottto> paco_the_taco: you could try in ##hardware maybe
<paco_the_taco> +r grr, this is why i never liked KDE :|
<gottto> paco_the_taco: when the kernel was built conservative might have been chosen instead of userspace maybe - rebuild the kernel
<paco_the_taco> oh well, thanks for trying gottto
<gottto> np
<gottto> paco_the_taco: you can still up it to 24000000 or whatever
<bodksi> hi all, I have a feature request for PyQt4... (that the API file that is generated during the build be included in the package) now that PyDev (Python plugin for Eclipse) has introduced support for it. Anyone know the best place to make this feature request?
<lloowen> Hi all. Does anyone know where the xorg.conf file is in Kubuntu? I thought it was in /etc/X11/ but it's not there on my kubuntu install!!!
<gottto> doesn't come with one - read /var/log/Xorg.0.log lloowen
<lloowen> OK thanks.
<gottto> you can make one with   Xorg -configure   lloowen
<lloowen> will that create a default template conf file?
<gottto> yep
<lloowen> Fatal server error:
<lloowen> Server is already active for display 0
<lloowen>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<lloowen>         and start again.   Will that mess up my current configuration if I unlock?
<FloodBotK3> lloowen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gottto> lloowen: you need to   ctrl+alt+f   and   login and   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop   to kill the X display
<gottto> *f2
<Guest19119> is there any wysiwyg ide for web development similar to dreamweaver ?
<christopher> how do I increase the font size in KDE
<christopher> I really need to know because the fonts are entirely too small
<PhilRod> systemsettings -> appearance -> fonts
<spirov92> hi, I remember KDE had some tool for PGP, but I can't remember what it's called, anyone?
<tsimpson> spirov92: kgpg
<GNU\colossus> is there no kubuntu daily livecd any more?
<GNU\colossus> I'd expect it on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<cassperghost> hi
<cassperghost> how to know my kubuntu version
<gottto> open file manager and click help-about
<FinnArild> Hi - I have installed Kubuntu on my media PC. After some updates it looses the widescreen settings (and I thought updates was for the better) - how can I get these widescreen settings back? I've been round google 50 times now and all I run into is the ways of doing it that don't help much.
<FinnArild> ... stuff like this really needs to work if you expect Linux to be a Windows alternative ...
<cassperghost> @gottto, it show me KDE version
<gottto> oops - sorry
<FinnArild> ... and I'm not that much of a beginner with Linux either ...
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: what graphics card have you got?
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: The machine is an Acer REVO with ION chipset
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: so you're using the nvidia binary driver?
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: yep
<FinnArild> the latest
<FinnArild> ... since it used to work before
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: great. so you're supposed to complain to them. this is NOTHING "Linux" (or your distro, or anyone else from the free software community) can do about it.
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: you may want to try running nvidia-settings - it MAY help.
<FinnArild> Didn't I know that would be the answer ...
<GNU\colossus> well, it's the only truthful answer I can offer
<GNU\colossus> sad, but true
<GNU\colossus> if a new video card driver on windows ruins your screen setup, are you going to complain to steve ballmer?
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: but I use the nvidia drivers that come with the Linux distribution
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: as it happens - I preffer a mac when I do other work :)
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: yeah well, they pack what they get, in case of binary drivers. the code is still the manufacturer's responsibility
<cassperghost> ok I have kubuntu 6.06 and I want to upgrade to 9.10 without lossing any data from my /home/ folder
<cassperghost> is that possible?
<GNU\colossus> have you tried clicking around in nvidia-settings yet? or generated a xorg.conf suitable for your setup? nvidia does offer tools for this.
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: ok - I guess *dang* is the word, then.
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: yes - I have done a lot of nvidia-settings :)
<GNU\colossus> cassperghost: yes it is. it's especially easy if your /home directory resides on a filesystem of its own
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: I've been using Linux for 15 years - just mainly on servers.
<hazamonzo> Hey folks im having trouble mounting an old raid array. It was giving me problems a couple of days ago so i whipped out a spare HD and installed kubuntu 9.10 onto that. Before when i was using the live cd my raid was at least recognised (even though i couldn't mount it) but now its not . Before i go into more detail i was hoping there might be someone with raid experience here that might be able to spare a little time
<hazamonzo>  for me?
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: are your raid drivers loaded? (does /proc/mdstat exist?)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: that file does indeed exist with very little info within
<hazamonzo> no devices listed or anything
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: does your box have mdadm installed?
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: No
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: be aware that your unprivileged user may not have it in his $PATH
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus:  Shall i apt-get install it?
<hazamonzo> That way if i don't have it then i shortly ill :)
<hazamonzo> *will
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: yes, you should
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Okay done. Looks like it wasn't installed
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: But it is now
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: it's the userspace component you need to get md raid volumes up
<GNU\colossus> run `mdadm --detail --scan` now
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: sudo i guess?
<GNU\colossus> yep, as root, for sure
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Okay thats done but no output at all
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: what does `fgrep Personalities /proc/mdstat` give you?
<hazamonzo> Personalities :
<hazamonzo> Even though the mdstat file existed it contained very little information
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: you need to load the appropriate drivers then
<GNU\colossus> modprobe raid1
<GNU\colossus> for example
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Maybe i can give you a little more info since you know what your talking about?
<GNU\colossus> just shoot, if you feel like it
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Cheers :) So i have these two sata drives that (used to) make up my OS raid array. I think that one HD was having issues and my OS would go into read only mode. I would usually fix this by restarting and being thrown into a recovery shell of sorts. From here i could run fsck and just agree with all the questions
<hazamonzo> this would usually boot me back into my system
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: This read only OS thing happened again a couple of days ago and when i went to restart i was not thrown into the same recovery shell. Instead i was in some other shell that did not know the fsck command
<GNU\colossus> I see. you probably ended up in your initrd's minimal shell
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: It seemed very basic. I botted up my live CD to have a look. Both the satadrives were being read and the raid was also being read (i could see the system files in /dev/mapper)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Yes that shell sounds familiar!
<hazamonzo> so this /dev/mapper dir
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: are we talkingabout a "BIOS-level" RAID, or a Linux software (md) RAID?
<mocra> hello, is there a programm like gparted on the kubuntu-live-cd?
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Well i'll be honest im pretty new to raids. I defined my raid initially in my bios
<GNU\colossus> mocra: you can just install qtparted (or gparted, if you feel like it) in your live session
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: in fact... i guess that the only place i defined the raid eh? :)
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: OK, that explains why we don't see anything related to it - we were doing it wrong :) install the "dmraid" package via apt.
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Ahh yes! dmraid also soundss very familiar. Ive been googling alot! :)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Looks like dmraid is already installed
<hazamonzo> "dmraid is already the newest version."
<hazamonzo> before i installed kubuntu on a new single hard drive
<hazamonzo> i could see files in /dev/mapper
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: I guess this helped me figure if the raids were being read at all
<hazamonzo> even though they were not being mounted during boot
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: I'm not familiar with dmraid that closely and haven't got it installed on any machin in my reach just now, but if you try to run it with "-h" as an argument, it should tell you how you're expected to activate your disks. it has, if memory serves, a "catchall"-method for starting array which works vry well.
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: I see. A pointer in the right direction is better than nothing at all! :) Gives me something to google too.
<mocra> GNU\colossus, thank you
<GNU\colossus> mocra: you're welcome
<hazamonzo> Im also trying to gauge if i can recover data from this raid (would be great!) or just give up on it and break the array and salvage the single disk thats in perfect working order
<hazamonzo> Might be way in over my head here :)
<FinnArild> Ok - getting somewhere with my widescreen issue now. But question: modeline calculator/generator shell command. I know it's there, just forgot what it was called. Anyone?
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: gtf, but there's a newer one for the new timing standard - I happened to forget its name though ;)
<FinnArild> cvt?
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: man -k helped me ...
<FinnArild> :)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Oh sweet thats a start. installing dmraid (something i guess used to be done automatically) has now places some files in my /dev/mapper dir
<hazamonzo> this is what i had before so im getting somewhere
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Now all i need to figure out is how to mount them. This was the tricky part
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: yup, that is it :)
<FinnArild> I love man :)
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: shouldn't be too hard. `sudo mount -t auto -o ro /dev/mapper/yourfirstfile /mnt/`
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: I'll give it a bash!
<FinnArild> weird
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: when I added that new modeline - the selection disappeared from nvidia-settings.
<FinnArild> well
<FinnArild> Changed the modeline
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: I don't know what nvidia-settings does, but I managed to wrestle a 100% working wide-screen setup from "nvidia" by editing xorg.conf alone some months ago.
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: 'mount: you must specify the filesystem type'
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: what filesystems were those?
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: then I should be able to as well. Good to know.
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Im guessing ther default that kubuntu would format them to during installation
<hazamonzo> The first time i installed kubuntu on this old raid i let the formatting wizard "use the whole disk"
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: it involved some obscure options to not make the driver/card listen to the display's EDID, though. I don't have access to the config right now, as the DSL modem at that endpoint is broken...
<James147> hazamonzo: then ext3 or 4 (dosent really mater which as you can mount either as the other)
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: you might want to try to `sudo fsck -f /dev/mapper/yourfile` first
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: yes, I think something like that is happening here, because without modelines at all, I still get 800x600 and 640x
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Right
<James147> hazamonzo: might be able to use the auto option as well (-t auto)
<hazamonzo> James147: Cool. I'll fsck first and then we can try to mount again :)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Looks like i have some errors like before (when my system went into read only and i restarted the fsck'ed)
<hazamonzo> "fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks..."
<hazamonzo> Shall i just go ahead and fix all errors?
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: that's probably what you want. I figure the data on the array is not _that_ valuable to you, right?
<GNU\colossus> (because you said you'd just dismantle the arrays if it won't work out recovering what's on them)
<FinnArild> oi!
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: there acually were some EDID settings in there that turned it off. I turned them on, and now it works great!
<FinnArild> except for extremely small dpi
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Thats right. If i can get data from them that that would be awesome. If not then its okay
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: are you sure the drives are OK though? maybe run smartctl (extended offline test) or, better yet, badblocks in rw mode against the dive before installing anything else on them
<GNU\colossus> drive*
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: glad it works for you. EDID is really nice, _if_ it works as intended :)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Well i know that one of the drives was having problems. I ran a extended smartmontools test on them
<hazamonzo> and one of the drives was throwing errors
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: I showed these errors to a third party and was informed it was nothing to worry about...
<hazamonzo> :'(
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: weird that it was turned off ... but it might have something to do with my previous attempts
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: well, SMART isn't something you can really trust - it's an indiciation of things that MAY come, though.
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: I'd run badblocks in destructive mode against the drives though, before you continue using them
<GNU\colossus> (after you salvaged your data, of course)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: My plan... is to recover what i can from the raid. then break the raid. throw away the bad disk (send it to the heart of the sun). then see if i can use the good disk as extra storage
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Okay i will do those tests! :) I don't want this happening again if i can avoid it
<GNU\colossus> yup. best of luck.
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: nof if you could just quickly point me to where to set DPI :)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Hey thanks for all your help so far! If i can just get this raid mounted so i can copy what files off it i can then i will be very happy
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: the X-server and driver should actually compute those by themselves. EDID odes not only carry freq/res, but also display dimensions.
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: ok - but X should also have a setting, not? Now my fonts are hardly readable
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: the appropraite video driver should have, yes
<GNU\colossus> probably "Option "ForceDPI" <something>"
<GNU\colossus> nvidia's manpage should have that info
<FinnArild> yeah ...
<GNU\colossus> it's a shame nvidia is so slow at adopting randr-1.2 (or later)
<FinnArild> that's what I actually turned off
<GNU\colossus> you turned off enforcing dpi, and that made your modes work?
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: no - I turned off both, and that made my modes work. But now I made so dpi wasn't by edid and now I can edit it.
<GNU\colossus> ah I see
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: since this is a Mediacenter running on the TV I want quite extreme dpi values ...
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: I could kiss you!!
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: thanks for all your help
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: I got the drive mounted! This is exactly what i needed. I can work of recovering what i can now.
<FinnArild> hm
<GNU\colossus> you're both very welcome :)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Thanks for all your help! If you're ever in Scotland, let me know in ##pentaho. I'll be sure yo buy you a beer!
<FinnArild> extreme dpi's are maybe not smart ...
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: I'd try to work with the media center software you're using, to just scale font size appropriately
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: that's a nice offer, but I don't drink alcohol ;)
<FinnArild> GNU\colossus: I'm just using Spotify and Firebird, mainly actually
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Haggis? :)
<GNU\colossus> if I happen to drop by there, I'll let you know though ;)
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: brrr! :D
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: hehehe. Cheers :)
<FinnArild> Now I'm gonna try getting that Linux spotify client
<FinnArild> *grumble* Songbird, of course - has it's own interpretation of DPI :/
<GNU\colossus> yeah, all the mozilla crap has
<GNU\colossus> or, at least, had
<FinnArild> It's a really good media player, though
<FinnArild> ... maybe I can tweak the looks with css :)
<FinnArild> Ok - thanks for all help - gonna get some grub now.
<zara> hi
<shadeslayer> zara: hey
<zara> hello, i'm a beginner at java and have some questions related to  sql
<GNU\colossus> zara: there are probably more appropriate channels for the questions you supposedly have on your mind
<noaXess_netubu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<zara> may i know the channels? i'm abeginner at irc too
<GNU\colossus> /msg alis list *java*
<GNU\colossus> /msg alis list *sql*
<zara> thank you
<GNU\colossus> @zara
<GNU\colossus> prepare for a lot of output thouh
<zara> ah, alright, thanks again
<kimo> it's true Ubuntu is more Fast than Kubuntu
<vbgunz__> I have a 5 button mouse. Is there a way to make my thumb and pinky buttons "alt-left' and 'alt-right" respectively without too much hacking?
<Nam3less> hey guys
<Mark^> Hey there..
<Mark^> Ive downloaded Kubuntu 9.10, and while installing it from Wubi, it gave me Downloading Kubuntu-desktop.iso file..
<Mark^> Whys that?
<Mark^> I already downloaded the Kubuntu file which is 700MB.. why do I have to download it again?
<maco> Mark^: it shouldnt need to download again... how are you running wubi?
<Mark^> I inserted the CD, and installing it from windows7
<robinking623> why is my kde sometimes so slow
<Mark^> Shall I make run it from boot menu?
<James147> Mark^: you cant run wubi from the boot menu, that will run the live cd
<Mark^> Well.. I have the .iso file on my laptop.
<Mark^> can I install it in anyway?
<Mark^> I tried to boot it and it works fine..
<James147> Mark^: you can install it the normal way if you want to... but that will partition your hard drive (and as with anything that touches partitions it could lose your data if your not careful - just a friendly warning)
<Mark^> Well.. I have shrinked a partition, and made another new partition for Kubuntu..
<James147> Mark^: wubi dosnt need a seperate partion (it install inti a file in windows) so if you already have a partition ready for kubuntu then try the normal installer
<Mark^> How can I try the normal installer?
<Mark^> I have a free partition of 20GB.
<James147> Mark^: Careful when it comes to the partition bit, kubuntu 'can' be default erase your entire disk,
<Mark^> :/
<Mark^> How can I know its the exact partition am installing it from
<James147> Mark^: just make sure you read the options carefully :0
<Mark^> Okay, how can I install it normally?
<James147> Mark^: It will tell you, just make sure you read and dont just click next
<James147> Mark^: boot from the CD, chose one of the first two options (I tend to boot to the live CD (the first option) and run the installer from there, it should be on the desktop)
<Mark^> I dont want the live cd :(
<Mark^> I have a slow limited connection..
<James147> Mark^: then what do you have?
<Mark^> I already downloaded Kubuntu 9.10 which is 700MB file..
<Mark^> While installing it, it gave me Downloading file kubuntu-9.10-desktop.iso.
<Mark^> Why should I download that file, which is like 900MB.. And I just downloaded this file?
<James147> Mark^: Was that through wubi though? the normal installer (place cd into drive and reboot, might need to change bios options to boot from cd frist) can be done offlinme
<FinnArild> After 10 minutes or so, my screen turns off. Is there any way to tweak the acpi settings so it never turns off the screen? I haven't found it ...
<Mark^> Yeah it was done through Wubi..
<Mark^> Okay, ill try to boot now.
<Mark^> Just a sec..
<FinnArild> nm - I think I figured
<genii> FinnArild: It's in settings of /etc/default/acpi-support
<robinking623> why is my kde slower than gnome?
<robinking623> :-(
<hazamonzo> robinking623: KDE looks fancy?
<robinking623> hazamonzo: but I have 4G ram and pentium with 2 core
<hazamonzo> robinking623: Is it noticably slow?
<GNU\colossus> the CPU isn't the only thing that matters
<robinking623> hazamonzo: no, but a little bit
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Hows you smartmontools knowledge?
<robinking623> hazamonzo: maybe the Intel gl4 is the reason
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: most SMART attributes are vendor-specific (their implementation is). what do you want to know?
<FinnArild> robinking623: could be badly setup graphic drivers?
<robinking623> FinnArild: I don't know
<GNU\colossus> graphics drivers are mostly autoconfigured nowadays.
<GNU\colossus> robinking623: what GPU have you got?
<robinking623> GNU\colossus: intel .........
<hazamonzo> Well i like to use the gsmart giu. Just having a look at the three disks that i have at the moment. 2 of them making up the old raid and the 3rd one being thr HD im using for a temp OS drive at the moment
<GNU\colossus> robinking623: which one?
<FinnArild> NVIDIA drivers weren't set up when I installed Kubuntu
<FinnArild> ... last autumn ...
<robinking623> GNU\colossus: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<GNU\colossus> FinnArild: yeah, I mean "setup" like which acceleration architecture to use, and which operations to accel in hardware, etc.
<GNU\colossus> robinking623: I got a similar GPU (GMA X4500MHD) and it works really fine. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<robinking623> GNU\colossus: kunbunt 910
<GNU\colossus> robinking623: have you tried the X-fixes (or even X-edgers) PPA for updated drivers?
<GNU\colossus> they might yield you a performance increase
<robinking623> GNU\colossus: not yet
<robinking623> GNU\colossus: but I will try
<sudokode> rawr
<GNU\colossus> robinking623: check https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<FinnArild> Why didn't they call them the X-files ... nerds nowadays - no humour!
<GNU\colossus> ;)
<robinking623> GNU\colossus: or I will use ubuntu-tweak
<robinking623> GNU\colossus: that will be much easier
<robinking623> :-D
<GNU\colossus> I don't know ubuntu-tweak
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: in fact im not too fussed with the results of the smart tests. It looks like (as i found out before) that one of the raid drives has errors (bad sectors or something) and so does the drive im using as a temp OS solution (old age)
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Did you mention other tests i should do before whipping out and exchanging HDs?
<GNU\colossus> hazamonzo: badblocks. if you're going to ditch the drives in questions anway, there's probably little need to spend time with it, anyway
<hazamonzo> GNU\colossus: Im hoping to keep on of the drive from the raid array as its not throwing smart errors. To be honest these drives are pretty damn new too. About 2 months old :s
<reginald_> #list
<hazamonzo> Hey folks just a quick thought. Whats the best filesystem to format my external (1tb) drive to if i want to access it with kubuntu AND windows?
<Jaimie_> hazamonzo, you can use NTFS with ntfswrite
<Jaimie_> i believe there are ways you can mount ext2/3/4 fs in windows too
<Xarver> Hi guys. I was playing with my ati card multiple monitor setup and decided I would turn it off. I turned it off, rebooted, and then sound stopped working. I'm guessing this is because the other monitor had speakers built in.... I tried switching pulse to alsa but still nothing.
<hazamonzo> Jaimie_: I see. It looks like the external HD is already formatted to NTFS but im having trouble writing data to it. I take it i have to install the ntfswrite driver / lib?
<Jaimie_> yeah
<Jaimie_> sudo aptitude search ntfs
<Jaimie_> it may be called ntfs fuse
<hazamonzo> Right
<Jaimie_> i cant remember the exact package name
<Jaimie_> you'll find it :)
<jimmy51_> hello all.  I just got a Flip Mino HD and can easily grab the MP4's off of it in Kubuntu.  Is there a simple way to make a playable DVD out of one of the MP4's (for grandma's home DVD player) ?
<snarkfish> hi there
<hazamonzo> Jaimie_: hmm. looks like it might be something else thats stopping me from writing to the external HD
<snarkfish> is there a way to access the persistant file on a usb live install drive, without having to boot up the live install
<hazamonzo> a tail -f of the syslog.. "ar 29 16:40:55 hobbes kernel: [ 1968.134741] mount.ntfs-3g[3319]: segfault at 9c801d8 ip b77f4661 sp bfa28f70 error 4 in libntfs-3g.so.54.0.0[b77d4000+30000]"
<hazamonzo> Looks like fun!
<Xarver> ?
<snarkfish> thanx i found it.
<Jaimie_> hehe hazamonzo; thats beyond my ability
<Jaimie_> can only tell you what worked for me "out of the box" so to speak
<hazamonzo> Jaimie_: No worries
<jimmy51_> !mandvd
<zoiss> hey guys. i upgraded my kde to sc 4.4.1 via backports and know i just realized that there is a problem with printing a certain PDF file via okular. this file is not corrupt and printing through lp ... works. however printing other PDFs works through okular.
<Xarver> Hi guys. I was playing with my ati card multiple monitor setup and decided I would turn it off. I turned it off, rebooted, and then sound stopped working. I'm guessing this is because the other monitor had speakers built in.... I tried switching pulse to alsa but still nothing. I use Kubuntu 9.10
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<zus> is settin up samba different in Kubuntu (i found how to for Ubuntu)
<James147> zus: depends how your doing it :) via editing smb.conf then no its the same
<zus> James147,  is there a link in setting up samba for kubuntu so i cna share a folder (i've yet to make) with my brother who has winddows 7
<shadeslayer> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<shadeslayer> zus: hold on theres a package for this
<evilza> Народ че со звуком моно сделать ?
<evilza> не робит(
<shadeslayer> zus: http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic#Samba_File_Sharing
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shadeslayer> genii: im guessing you just had a shot of coffee
<evilza> no speak
<genii> shadeslayer: Just sat down to eat lunch actually... was running around with work and not near computer earlier
<zus> gracias shadeslayer  and James147
<Xarver> Hi guys. I was playing with my ati card multiple monitor setup and decided I would turn it off. I turned it off, rebooted, and then sound stopped working. I'm guessing this is because the other monitor had speakers built in.... I tried switching pulse to alsa but still nothing. I use Kubuntu 9.10
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. I have an external USB 1tb HD i need to format. Why might the format option in gparted be greyed out?
<James147> hazamonzo: is it mounted?
<arch0njw> hazamonzo: is the drive mounted?
<hazamonzo> hehe. It is yes
<arch0njw> hazamonzo: bingo.  unmount it.  and... is it obvious that is the Prime Suspect issue? (-;
<arch0njw> hazamonzo: you -might- need to restart gparted.  I have watched both gparted and qt-based partition editor not be aware of drive status changes.
<hazamonzo> arch0njw: Ahh i see. I was under the impression that i would have to have the drive mounted to see it in gparted
<vandenoever> hi, my openoffice in 3.1 in karmic does not play avi files
<vandenoever> in ooimpress
<vandenoever> is there a package missing?
<James147> hazamonzo: nop, you never want a filesystem mounted to format it :)
<hazamonzo> andrunko: Hmm. okay the format option is available but not to format it to NTFS
<hazamonzo> James147: Noted! :D
<hazamonzo> Im guessing since i want to be able to read this external HD in windows AND kubuntu i would opt for NTFS
<James147> hazamonzo: try installing ntfsprogs
<hazamonzo> James147: Okay
<hazamonzo> James147: Worked. Thanks :)
<ubuntu> mn
<ubuntu> nlk
<jimmy51_> is there an easy way to make MP4 videos into DVD's in kubuntu?
<genii> jimmy51_: devede is pretty good overall.
<jimmy51_> !devede
<genii> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<zus> is kdeartwork installed on default? i have kde4.4 and 9.10 can i install it?
<jimmy51_> ah
<jimmy51_> on a separate note, my taskbar and wallpaper just disappeared.  my apps are still running.  can i do something to get the desktop back without closing my apps and restarting KDE?
<genii> zus: Not installed by default, but you should be able to install it, it's in the main repo
<zus> genii thanks
<nopath> how to change screen resolution to something higher then 800X600 in Kubuntu?
<jimmy51_> this is the third time this has happened.... i usually restart kdm to take care of it but then i lose my apps.
<genii> jimmy51_: You can try:  alt-f2        then put: kwin --replace
<nopath> ok ty
<jimmy51_> genii:  screen flashed, but still no taskbar or desktop
<jimmy51_> ah... plasma-desktop got it back
<jimmy51_> i guess plasma crashed for some reason
<jimmy51_> thanks genii, devede looks like my wife could handle it
<Machtin> how can i stop vsfptd from running automatically on startup?
<jimmy51_> kubuntu + flip mino hd + devede for the win
<zus> is there a kden live channel?
<genii> Machtin: You want it to still be installed but you have to manually run it?
<Machtin> yes
<Machtin> like with "start ftpd" and "stop ftpd"
<genii> Machtin: Use update-rc.d with the remove option on it's executable
<genii> Machtin: This is if it runs in standalone mode. If it runs from inetd/xinetd remove it's entries from the xinetd config file
<Machtin> genii: okay, i'll see whether i can do that - thanks
<pepee> hi. samba daemon runs at startup in my machine, and I don't know what starts it. How do I prevent smbd starting?
<GNU\colossus> pepee: your initscripts will probably do that. you have to remove the approprate one from your default runlevel.
<pepee> hmm i already did it
<GNU\colossus> how did you do it?
<pepee> update-rc.d -f smbd remove
<GNU\colossus> that should've taken care of it, UNLESS smbd is a dependency of another init-script that's still being started
<jimmy51_> +10 points to genii.  with a few clicks i have a DVD with some home video clips, a menu with a nice background and music, and it plays perfectly.
<lloowen> Any ideas how I configure the xserver in kubuntu? There's no xorg.conf file.
<xenaxon> can I install easyphp on kubuntu?
<xenaxon> or somekind of package apache/php/mysql
<Mahara> why not?
<Mahara> xenaxon: of course you can
<alakoo> lloowen: try $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lloowen> OK thanks. I'm trying to locate where I would put this line of code. It would normally go in xorg.conf, but kubuntu does not like xorg.conf. "Section "ServerLayout"
<lloowen>         Identifier      "Default Layout" screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
<lloowen>         Inputdevice     "VMware Keyboard"       "CoreKeyboard"
<lloowen>         Inputdevice     "VMware Mouse"  "CorePointer"
<lloowen> EndSection"
<FloodBotK1> lloowen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mahara> xenaxon: you could try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<alakoo> lloowen: in your terminal
<Mahara> xenaxon: also there are many tutorials on internets on how to install a LAMP stack
<xenaxon> internets :D
<Mahara> xenaxon: http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/06/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<James147> lloowen: kubuntu dosent have a xorg.conf... by default... but if you create one xserver will use that
<lloowen> James147:I tried that, but when I restarted my pc, xserver would not start!
<xenaxon> I just want a local server
<xenaxon> like I used to have on windows XP
<James147> lloowen: would indicate a problem with the xorg.conf file you created
<lloowen> I used the command 'xorg -configure'
<Mahara> xenaxon: that last link above just explains that
<James147> lloowen: what are you trying to do by adding those lines to the conf?
<xenaxon> ok, thanks.
<xenaxon> and how do I set firefox as the default browser
<Mahara> xenaxon: you should redirect to the 9.10 version
<lloowen> I have vmware server running on another pc, but when I run the vmware console I get conflicts with my mouse.
<Mahara> xenaxon: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/how+to+make+Firefox+the+default+browser
<lloowen> xenaxon: try this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-ispconfig-2
<Mahara> xenaxon: or System \ Preferences \ Preferred Applications.
<Mahara> lloowen: using Tasksel with apt-get install lamp-server^ is easier
<xenaxon> I've set firefox default browser
<xenaxon> and konkuqeror still fires up
<xenaxon> when I click links
<xenaxon> in here
<Mahara> go to KDE MENU and then System Settings : Default Applications and there it is
<Mahara> I'm fairly new to KDE too
<Mahara> it works for me
<xenaxon> guys, I don't understand the use of desktops if the programs show up on the taskbar anyway
<xenaxon> they show up on the taskbar of all desktops
<xenaxon> so what's the usage of multiple desktops?
<rork> xenaxon: you can set them not to show up at the taskbars of all desktops
<xenaxon> how
<unforgiven> Hello. I'm trying to change time witn Time and Date widget, but it's usless. When I push Apply button nothing happens. Could anybody help me?
<rork> xenaxon: otherwise it might be nice to have multiple windows setup a certain way on each desktop and switch easily between them
<johannes_> I installed netatalk to connect to afp shares I can see in dolphin (avahi is used here) when I click on it, nothing happens, what can I do?
<xenaxon> ok, I've fixed it thanks
<unforgiven> I have just tried to run "kdesudo systemsettings" and change time whith the same result
<rork> just when I found out :P
<Mahara> xenaxon: Some documentation, tutorials can help a lot, using a search engine is fairly easy and you can find useful information fast
<xenaxon> ok, thanks
<lloowen> So any ideas how to configure the xserver or add additional options to the xserver? My kubuntu does not like the use of xorg.conf :(
<xenaxon> I've split my workarea to 6 desktops
<xenaxon> Main, Programming, Design, Data Entry, "Tasks, Notes & Reminders" and Misc.
<xenaxon> great stuff in Kubuntu
<xenaxon> I'm already loving it
<jovis> which irc client are you running now xenaxon
<TheVenerableZ> I'm not sure if this is a kubuntu or qt question, but is there a way to add qt 4.6 to the software sources in Ubuntu 9.10?
<lloowen> Help! Really need to know how to configure the xserver. Where do I do it if there is no xorg.conf?
<xenaxon> jovis: I am running Quassel IRC
<Tm_T> TheVenerableZ: use backports ppa
<Tm_T> TheVenerableZ: see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4
<James147> lloowen: try "sudo Xorg -configure" may need to move the generated file after
<lloowen> james147: I move the file to /etc/X11? Where am I going to move it from?
<James147> lloowen: yet it still crashed?
<TheVenerableZ> Tm_T: sudo  add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports gives me this error:
<TheVenerableZ> Error: could not find a distribution template
<James147> lloowen: what graphics card do you have?
<lloowen> I have no idea!
<lloowen> So kubuntu should work with the xorg.conf file?
<James147> lloowen: should
<robinking623> lloowen: you can not find your xorg.conf?
<robinking623> lloowen: find
<lloowen> Apparently kubuntu does not use xorg.conf
<James147> lloowen: use lspci to find what graphics card you have
<hazamonzo> This might be a silly question but... i have two identical hard drives plugged into my computer. sda and sdb. Can i assume that sda has been assigned as the first drive because its plugged into the first sata port on my motherboard?
<hazamonzo> (i actually have a load of sata drived plugged in and i want to make sure im unplugging the correct one)
<James147> lloowen: it dose use the xorg.conf, just dosent have to use it (and so dosn't use one be default) and its not a kubuntu thing, its a xserver thing
<lloowen> james147: I think it is this 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0
<lloowen> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<James147> lloowen: do you get any error message when you start x?
<lloowen> james147: The problem only happens when I restart my pc. Then I just get a black screen. Running the command 'xorg -configure' creates the file. I alter the lines that will enable my mouse to work in the vmware terminal, which incidentally works well. But I get a black screen when I re boot. I have to boot into safe mode and in root delete the xorg.conf file and then re-boot.
<James147> lloowen: weird :S don't know why it wont work only on a reboot
<zus> does kde4.4 have missing packages for widgets? i can't use the facebook widget, was able to b4 with i upgraded to kde4.4
<Hamra> evening everyone.... i have an xsane problem. when i acquire preview, and select a certain area to be scanned, and scan, the scanned image turns out to be off than what i selected by about 2 cm.. any ideas?
<Hamra> and even better, is there a sane channel i can ask in? mind you, an active one :P
<teo_> hello
<teo_> guys, does someone here have a ftp server created with vsftpd
<teo_> ?
<zus> alright the widget thing is just for funs however i need an image writter for kubuntu can some one please direct me to one please. i need to burn an usb.iso for  and a few cd's
<James147> zus: k3b is a good cd/dvd burner think it can create images as well
<zus> James147,  thanks ill try it, didnt think it would do it for usb though
<James147> probally not, but any reason why you can't just copy files to a usb? (flash disk i presume)
<th3sk3ptic> has anyone gotten vpn to work with knetworkmanager?
<zus> my brother wants to try kden live. so on thier site they have a live usb. i just need an image writter to write the .img to the usb
<James147> zus: heh, i tend to just use the iso with usb-creator-kde (creates a live usb from an iso
<pepee> I have a problem with an app: http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn . This happens after updating to kubuntu lucid
<pepee> this is the backtrace: http://pastebin.com/AwJjziG8
<teo_> guys, I have a noob question. can a user be created on kubuntu or ubuntu with the right to access only 1 folder
<James147> teo_: yes
<teo_> how do u do that? if it too much to say in words can u post a link?
<teo_> the thing is that I have installed a ftp server on ubuntu (vsftpd) and I want to create a username (created within the system, not virtualised)
<teo_> that user I want to be jailed to only 1 folder
<James147> teo_: you just need to create a user (you can do it with out a home directory) and make sure they are write premisions to only that one drive (they will still be able to read/write to everything that has r/w set for everyone, no way around that)
<James147> teo_: as long as nothing else has write premissions for everyone set then they cant write anywhere else
<James147> teo_: keep in mind they will still be able to read everything that has read premisions ser for everone
<teo_> yes I know what your are saying, thank you very much, I still have 1 more question though: how do I create a user without a home directory?
<teo_> is there a program?
<teo_> a command from terminal?
<James147> the --no-create-home flag (or something similar... read the man page) for the adduser command - or use can use kuser (kde gui, has the option as well)
<teo_> excelent. so I create this user without the home directory, that I use chown and set a certain folder to be his and to have full access to that folder
<teo_> the ftp server will allow him acceess only to his folder and to the folders that can be accessed by everyone
<teo_> but there will be none
<James147> teo_: yes... but keep in mind the premision for other files...
<teo_> thnak you vey much
<teo_> yes yes, I know
<teo_> I know about permissions, I am really noob with the groups of users on linux :d
<teo_> still a noob, hope to learn :D
<mcsmurf> hi, is there some page where I can all packages which get installed when installing the meta kubuntu-desktop package? especially I'm wondering if the plasma-widget-folderview package is included
<James147> teo_: just warning :) last thing you want is someone accesing somehting they shouldent...
<mcsmurf> +see
<James147> teo_: groups are ways of getting a group oof users the same premisions, as you can set the premisions for groups on files... and one in that group has those premisions
<James147> mcsmurf: you can use aptitude (sudo aptitude) search for the package (type / then the package name) when you ahve found it hit enter and it will show you its dependincys
<James147> mcsmurf: or http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/kubuntu-desktop
<James147> mcsmurf: but it might be included as a dependency of a dependency... which wont be shown
<mcsmurf> James147: yeah but on that page it does only show the deps of the meta package, the packages itself have yet other deps
<mcsmurf> guess I want the full dependency tree :o
<cassperghost> hi
<James147> mcsmurf: in apitude you can see the packages which depend on a package... maby you could work up from there
<mcsmurf> ah
<mcsmurf> I'll check
<James147> aptitude sorry :P
<mcsmurf> (I wonder because that one was not included when installing kubuntu-desktop, but it was included when using another method for installling kubuntu...)
<mcsmurf> -l
<cassperghost> how to upgard from kubuntu 6.06 to 9.10 I don't like to loose data on my /home directory
<James147> cassperghost: eek, thats old :p
<cassperghost> James147: yes it's old
<James147> cassperghost: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes <- suggests only upgrading one version at a time
<mcsmurf> this will take a lot of time
<mcsmurf> yeah, I would also do it that way: one update at a time
<James147> cassperghost: how sure if thats possible since some versions are now no longer supported
<James147> not sure ^^
<mcsmurf> as long as he finds a mirror...
<cassperghost> James147: thank you I'll try
<Hamra> so...... no one with any sane/scanner knowledge?
<James147> cassperghost: if you can i would back up the /home directory :)
<arch0njw> cassperghost: if you are on 6.06 why not first upgrade to 8.04 -- which was another LTS release?
<arch0njw> cassperghost: I know that LTS to LTS is -supposed- to be nicely supported.
<arch0njw> You could then wait a month and upgrade to 10.04 which is going to be another LTS release.
<James147> cassperghost: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Dapper <-
<cassperghost> arch0njw: how?
<arch0njw> cassperghost: I think the link James147 just provided negates my suggestion
<James147> arch0njw: :D
<cassperghost> James147: how to back up the /home directory?
<cassperghost> arch0njw: thank you
<mcsmurf> James147: you meant "aptitude show plasma-widget-folderview" would show which packages depend on a package?
<Rrooster> list
<mcsmurf> cause I only see there which packages this one depends one
<James147> cassperghost: there are many ways :) the simplest would be to copy it to a nother drive if you have one (rsync -avh source dest   is a good way to create back ups)
<James147> mcsmurf: also teh link suggests a way to back up the entire drive
<cassperghost> James147: thank you I will try
<James147> mcsmurf: might do, never used it... i tend to use "sudo aptitude" and do it interactivaly when i want to search packages and dependencysd :)
<mcsmurf> found it :)  apt-cache showpkg plasma-widget-folderview
<pepee> heh, can't disable akonadi..
<pepee> how do I do that?
<mcsmurf> KDE 4.3?
<szadek> hello everybody , i have a problem with digital clock , it hasnt updated the time for summer time ........ but , in system settings » date and time , the time is correct , anyone have an idea of what is happening ? ( using kde 4.4.1
<pepee> 4.4.1
<pepee> mcsmurf, ^^
<mcsmurf> akonadictl stop on console should work...disable permanently, not sure
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. How come i cannot find gsmartcontrol in the repository using the live CD?
<hazamonzo> Is there a way to look in the latest rep using the live cd?
<pepee> even if i set StartServer=false in ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc , akonadi starts mysql...
<James147> hazamonzo: did you update before you checked?
<James147> hazamonzo: (sudo aptitude update)....
<hazamonzo> James147: i did indeed mate :s
<mcsmurf> pepee: do you already know http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi#How_do_I_completely_disable_Akonadi_startup.3F ?
<hazamonzo> James147: Maybe not all the rep locations are enabled by defaul
<hazamonzo> t
<mcsmurf> "like KOrganizer would use Akonadi indirectly through KResources, and therefore would start the Akonadi server when being started. "
<mcsmurf> do you use such a app?
<James147> hazamonzo: probally...
<xenaxon> help guys
<xenaxon> my sound is too low
<hazamonzo> James147: ive just ticked a couple more sources. See if i can see it then
<xenaxon> compared to how it is on windows
<xenaxon> the sound level is way too low on kubuntu compared to windows
<James147> xenaxon: check 'all' the volume controls (not just the default one the shows when you click kmix)
<xenaxon> I can barely hear it with my headphones on
<xenaxon> how to I check them
<James147> xenaxon: click kmix, click show all mixers
<James147> xenaxon: or just "mixers"
<xenaxon> I did
<rmrfslash> Is the network manager plasmoid still messed up?
<xenaxon> and a window pops up
<rmrfslash> i.e not working?
<xenaxon> with 2 levels
<xenaxon> master and front
<James147> xenaxon: both at max?
<xenaxon> and I've set them both at max and it's still ridiculous compared to how it is on windows
<xenaxon> I'm trying to watch a movie online and I can barely hear the voices
<James147> xenaxon: if there are any other tabs try them, if not then settings -> configure cahnnels (not all are showen see if there is one there that might help)
<hazamonzo> James147: Aye. that was the issue
<pepee> this is funny: I'm tring to disable akonadi, and I don't want it to start mysql
<pepee> well, can't do it, nothing I've done stops akonadi
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. I thought that if we installed kubuntu AFTER windows then kubuntu would take care of the boot options?
<Hazamonzo> Or do i still need to reinstall my grub to overwrite crazy ass windows
<Hazamonzo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DarkwingDuck> I dual boot installing kubuntu after windows and grub took care of it
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: Its weird. i just installed kubuntu this minute. When i restarted windows booted up by default..
<arch0njw> !language  | Hazamonzo
<ubottu> Hazamonzo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: Whoops. Sorry :)
<arch0njw> ... even though I do agree with your assessment of Windows ;)
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: Heheh
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Did it give you a grub menu?
<Hazamonzo> So what do you think guys? Is this weird or am i doing something wrong?
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: Im afraid not
<Hazamonzo> It just booted straight into windows
<DarkwingDuck> log in with a LiveCD and fix grub...
<DarkwingDuck> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: Im in the live CD as we speak ;)
<DarkwingDuck> karmic?
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: karmic = 9.10?
<arch0njw> I hate that prospect.  I have heard bad things about the configurability of grub2.
<arch0njw> Karmic: 9.10
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: Yes.
<arch0njw> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<arch0njw> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<arch0njw> Win and Ku are on the same drive, or different drives?
<pepee> done, not more akonadi nor korganizer nor kmail...
<Hazamonzo> see even though im using 9.10 i have a weird feeling that its the old 1.7 grub... is that at all possible?
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: Different drives
<Hazamonzo> kubuntu is on sda
<Hazamonzo> and wondows sdb
<Hazamonzo> *windows
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: are you sure they are hooked up right?  I do sep drives and you have to make sure they are in order.
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: arch0njw The boot order in BIOS?
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: That is one way.
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: if they are setup for cable select, and they are SATA, it is about what position they are on the bus.
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: if your Win drive is first, that will boot first.  BUT, your BIOS should be overriding that.  cable-select hasn't been obeyed, to my knowledge, since IDE drives.
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: same goes for the master/slave jumper
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: I see
<Hazamonzo> hmmm
<Hazamonzo> im trying to remember. Since these are SATA drives they are jumperless
<Hazamonzo> And physically windows is plugged into sata port 1
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: okay.  This should be COMPLETELY controlled by the BIOS then.
<Hazamonzo> and ubuntu into2
<Hazamonzo> ack
<Hazamonzo> other way round sorry
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: unless your BIOS sucks ;)
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: I hope not. Its a pretty smart littlle motherboard
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: alright.  So it sounds like you need to look at the boot order in your BIOS.  With most systems you can even intercept at boot time and choose a temporary boot order -- which might allow you to choose a diff internal drive to boot from.
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: Okay. I'll reboot and check the bios order. i did set it manually afterall
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: if it is even a mediocre mobo, it should have boot order and priority settings.
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: one way to do it is unplug the windows drive to get the serial number from that drive to set it up in BIOS
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: DarkwingDuck : okay guys. I think i have it
<xenaxon__> guys, how do I switch from desktop to desktop
<xenaxon__> using the keyboard
<Hazamonzo> i can set the priority of drives
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: DarkwingDuck has a good point.  Unless you know the identifiers the drives report to the BIOS it will be a pain.  I'm a nerd and remember those IDs ;)
<Hazamonzo> done it many times so far)
<xenaxon> How do I switch from desktop to desktop using the keyboard?
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: Ah but the drive are different sizes / makes
<Hazamonzo> fo its easy to identify them
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: that helps LOTS
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: makes that simple... I have three WD 1TB drives... Kinda sucks
<Hazamonzo> xenaxon: ctrl+f1
<xenaxon> I used ctrl+tab to switch from 1 to 4, but for 5 and above it doesn't work
<Hazamonzo> f2, f3 ect
<xenaxon> from 1 to 4 it works
<xenaxon> but I have 6 desktops
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: heheh i know the pain man. up until about 3 hours ago i had two set of identical drives
<Hazamonzo> in bios i see the pain you face
<xenaxon> :((( I can't switch to desktop 5 using the keyboard
<DarkwingDuck> :D I finally plugged one at a time and sticky-note the drives with the # on them and whats on them LOL
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: lol
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: DarkwingDuck : okay. i'll doublecheck that the kubuntu drive is set to boot first
<Hazamonzo> in bios
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: Let us know
<Hazamonzo> Hopefully next time im here i'll be in my actual OS and not the live CD :)
<Hazamonzo> Cheers, brb
<xenaxon> does anyone know how to switch to the 6'th desktop?
<Hazamonzo> xenaxon: does ctrl+f6 work?
<xenaxon> no
<xenaxon> ctrl+f4 works for 4
<xenaxon> but 5,6 not
<xenaxon> I really need to switch from the keyboard since I want to be fast
<xenaxon> and sometimes I only use keyboard
<xenaxon> and it's a pain in the neck to take the hand off keyboard and on mouse
<lucitu> xenaxon: in systemsettings->desktop->multiple there is a tab about switching
<genii> xenaxon: Rightclick on pager...Configure Virtual Desktops..."Switching" tab ... Bottom pane labelled "Action"
<xenaxon> ?
<xenaxon> where
<amanda1> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<amanda1> lol
<genii> xenaxon: The pager is the thing on the bar with the squares representing your desktops (usually 4 but can be any number)
<xenaxon> ok I clicked
<xenaxon> there's the number of desktops
<xenaxon> their names
<riccardo> Hi to all! Just a quick question about the issue related to NVIDIA cards and blinking of the screen. I now that is related to the change of power level... any news from Nvidia?
<xenaxon> and that's all
<genii> xenaxon: RIGHT click gets you a little menu: Configure Virtual Desktops...Add Virtual Desktop ...Remove Last Virtual Desktop ...Pager Settings...   etc
<Hazamonzo> arch0njw: DarkwingDuck : :D
<Hazamonzo> Yeah.. boot order in bios
<huats> Does anyone can point me to a simple package that uses CMake ? I'd like to see a bit how it works
<arch0njw> Hazamonzo: WOO HOO!  :D
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: yay!
<xenaxon> It says: Configure Desktops and Pager Settings
<Hazamonzo> I changed the boot order before i installed kubuntu.. im trying to remember why
<Hazamonzo> or what i was thinking
<xenaxon> genii: Configure Desktops and Pager Settings. that's all
<Hazamonzo> heheh
<DarkwingDuck> Does grub1.97B (2) find the Windows install okay?
<Hazamonzo> This could be the first time since ive been using kubuntu that i can switch OSs without pulling out SATA cables
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: Yeah perfect
<Hazamonzo> omg! this also means i can finally put the side back on my case
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: +1
<Hazamonzo> Hehehe. Thanks foor the help guys. Its been a long day of evil hard drives issues
<Hazamonzo> Still alot to do to prepare my system for work tomorrow but its a start
<DarkwingDuck> Glad we could be of some service Hazamonzo
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: arch0njw : Cheers :)
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: if you need any more help, we are here.
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: Appreciated. if i remember correctly the only issue i will have later is getting flash to work with sound
<Hazamonzo> last time i got it working it was from hacking about
<Hazamonzo> then it just... worked
<Hazamonzo> but thats pretty low priority at the moment
<genii> xenaxon: What I have on right-click: http://i42.tinypic.com/516beg.png
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: Worked on install for me. Using Firefox
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: using firefox and... the link to the adobe website?
<Hazamonzo> or did you go for the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DarkwingDuck> that one I think..
<xenaxon> genii: I don't have the Configure Virtual Desktops
<xenaxon> and also no Add/Remove
<genii> Hm
<lucitu> goto systemsettings-desktop-multiple desktop-switching
<amanda1> http://www.mdhjakten.se/dela/?id=dti2d6s
<genii> amgarchIn9: Please stop spamming in here
<genii> amgarchIn9: Apologies, tab-fail on name "amanda1"
<amgarchIn9> n.p.
<jovis> who's running konversation as an irc client?
<Hazamonzo> jovis: I do!
<Hazamonzo> well did... need to reinstall it
<jovis> cool Hazamonzo, is there a way to disable join/quit messages?
<jovis> er join/leave/quit
<Hazamonzo> jovis: hmmm. That i do not know im afraid.. im sorry to say this but did you google it at all?
<jovis> nah but i will
<Hazamonzo> im sure it would be documented somewhere if it did
<Hazamonzo> :D
<jovis> its not in the menus
<jovis> i suppose i could get the source and rebuild it to my likings. thats what linux is all about amirite?
<Hazamonzo> jovis: lol. Go for it!
<jovis> grep "has joined this channel" `find . -name *.c`
<jovis> its probably has joined this %s
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. Anyone happen to use multiple moniters with Karmic / NVidia?
<Hazamonzo> i want to enable twinvoew with the second moniter
<gottto> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Hazamonzo> i can do this but when i try to save the settings it looks like the xorg.conf cannot be parsed
<Hazamonzo> just to be sure i remember something like deleteing this xorg.conf file and rerunning the nvidia control panel
<gottto> does xorg.conf exist?
<Hazamonzo> gottto: It does yes
<gottto> k
<Hazamonzo> very minimal info too
<gottto> try the links ubottu gave
<Hazamonzo> right
<Hazamonzo> im sure it was pretty straight forward
<James147> Hazamonzo: Could try regenerating the xorg.conf (sudo nvidia-xconfig) then editing the conf with "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<gottto> seems to be but I've never tried
<Hazamonzo> James147: Aha. thats sounds familiar!
<Twisol> Can I ask Wubi-related questions here, or is there another channel for that?
<James147> you can try :)
<Hazamonzo> James147: Once again, thanks :)
<James147> Hazamonzo: Your welcome
<Twisol> I installed Wubi on my laptop a while ago. It's been working fine until now... I unplugged it (battery is full) and the screen dimmed, as usual. But a moment later it just shut off. When I tried to boot back in, GRUB (grub4dos I believe, it was the third bootloader in the sequence) wouldn't load, and it spammed a page of the same short error before going to a GRUB prompt. (I never could catch what the error was)
<Hazamonzo> Guys. What would you recommend for daily backups? Keep, KBackup or rsync? i need to be able to schedule these backups
<Hazamonzo> And if i remember keep did not do this
<Hazamonzo> but keep is simple to use
<Twisol> I've tried everything I could think of to fix it. I used a LiveCD and tried to mount it, but it said it "can't mount ext3 filesystems".
<Hazamonzo> rsync can do this (since i can just crontab it) but its a little more complex
<Hazamonzo> Thoughts?
<Twisol> I ran a chkdsk from Windows and rebooted, with no luck.
<Twisol> I'm absolutely stumped. I have no idea why it even shut off, either.
<gottto> Hazamonzo: you can use keep and cron maybe
<Hazamonzo> gottto: Hmm. i haven't looked into that
 * Hazamonzo googles
<gottto> luck
<Hazamonzo> :D
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in a couple of minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<James147> Twisol: have you tryed recovery mode (can you even get to the grub prompt ?)
#kubuntu 2010-03-30
<Twisol> A grub prompt comes up after the failure, yes. I don't know what recovery mode is though, strictly speaking.
<Twisol> (besides a, uh, mode for recovery.)
<James147> Twisol: there should be a menu that appears (where you can select different operating systems) might need to hit escape to get it
<genii> James147: In grub2 it's shift key
<Twisol> I've never had to hit ESC to get to that menu, it's always been the first thing to come up
<Twisol> fairly sure this is grub 1
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> Twisol:   the wubi installs, install to a win32 directory usually, right?
<Twisol> This is how I usually boot up into Wubi. I previously installed another Ubuntu setup, so I have one GRUB to go through first. I select Windows there. Then I have a selection of Windows and Kubuntu, and I choose Kubuntu. After I select that, normally it goes into the final GRUB-based bootloader, but now it errors out and sends me into a sh:grub> prompt
<Twisol> Typos, that's my understanding of it, yes
<Typos_King> yeah...
<Twisol> I tried running chkdsk. No change.
<Typos_King> tricky thing is, wubi doesn't really load grub, it just adds itself to win32 ntldr
<Twisol> Yes, which then lets you load into it, right
<Typos_King> right
<Twisol> I installed a real Ubuntu partition before, though, so I have a real GRUB first
<Twisol> then the Windows bootloader
<Typos_King> so... your error is, the ntldr line I assume?
<Twisol> then what's apparently a grub4dos bootloader
<Twisol> no, I get to the ntldr bootloader fine
<Twisol> it's when I select the Kubuntu option, GRUB errors out and throws me into a sh:grub> prompt
<Typos_King> so... you do get to a grub menu after that?.. I see
<Twisol> the errors are apprently a bunch of "invalid command" things, but I can't tell much more because thye're only on there for a flicker
<Typos_King>  at least you get a prompt :P
<Twisol> Yeah.
<Typos_King> well
<Twisol> Normally I get a the OS-list
<Twisol> Now it errors and gives me a prompt
<Typos_King> is not a great idea... but do a 'fsck' on it
<Twisol> *get the
<Typos_King> at the prompt
<Twisol> Will that format it? or is that fdisk?
<Typos_King> fsck?   FileSystemChecK, more or less close to a chkdsk
<Twisol> Ahh.
<Twisol> Ok.
<Twisol> error: unknown command 'fsck'. This is a GRUB prompt, not an Ubuntu prompt
<Twisol> >_>
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> ok
 * Typos_King thinks
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> what does it say when you type in -> find stage2
<Twisol> unknown command 'find'
<Twisol> if I hit TAB it gives me a list of valid commands
<Twisol> should I write them down here?
<Typos_King> nah
<Typos_King> I know those
<Twisol> I spotted a parser.rescue command, but I don't know what it does
<Twisol> and a parser.sh command
<Twisol> since my prompt is sh:grub>, I assume it's running parser.sh now?
<Typos_King> no
<Twisol> because when I ran parser.rescue it changed to rescue:grub>
<Hazamonzo> remind me.. whats the name os some kubuntu scanning software?
<Hazamonzo> xene or soemthing?
<genii> Hazamonzo: To scan what?
<Hazamonzo> genii: Oh sorry. Images from my scanner
<genii> aquireimages
<Hazamonzo> genii: Is that the one you recommend? The last one i used worked pretty well but it wasn't called that
<Hazamonzo> it was by default a command line tool
<Typos_King> Hazamonzo:   there's Kooka
<Hazamonzo> but there was also a gui you could download
<genii> Hazamonzo: scanimage  is the cli tool
<Typos_King> and I think digiKam may also do it
<genii> (sane, xsane, etc)
<Hazamonzo> I see
<Hazamonzo> aaaah, sane! thats the one
<Hazamonzo> so i install sane and then i havethe choice above for client tools?
<genii> Hazamonzo: sane is the backend part. To scan from commandline you need sane-utils  which gives you scanimage
<Hazamonzo> genii: Okay
<genii> Typos_King: kooka is not available any more
<Typos_King> ... ack
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> Twisol:    still there?
<Twisol> Typos_King: Yes, sorry. Working from an example on a forum
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> are you still at the grub prompt?
<Twisol> Yes
<Twisol> I was following this post
<Twisol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8289630&postcount=8
<Twisol> Everything worked up until I entered "boot". When I hit "boot", the system shuts down and restarts from the beginning, and I still have the same issue
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> hehe, I had about the same lines :)
<Twisol> XD
<Twisol> sigh
<Typos_King> i have a slightly different lines though
<Typos_King> sorta
<Twisol> Ahah
<Twisol> I backed up one kernel version
<Typos_King> those lines there are relying on the fact you are using kernel 2.6.31.14
<Twisol> It's booting
<Twisol> Yes, I replaced it with my numbers
<Twisol> Ohhhhhh
<Typos_King> ohh... cool
<Twisol> I know what happened.
<Twisol> I installed updates.
<Twisol> It needed to restart, but I hadn't gotten around to it.
<Twisol> Then when it shut off like that, it got, uh, inconsistent
<Twisol> Awesome.
<dan_____> hii does anyone knows how to specify stereo output device in amarok2?
<xenaxon__> guys is there any weather program for Kubuntu
<dan_____> may plasmoids
<Typos_King> may?
<Typos_King> what about july ones? =P
<dan_____> sorry many
<Typos_King> xenaxon__:    there,check for weather plasmoids
<Mark^> Hey there.
<Mark^> I installed Kubuntu and upgraded it, but after I restarted it for the first time.. It crashes when it get into the OS
<Mark^> why?
<Mark^> Like, after I enter the username and password, it freezes always
<xenaxon__> is there google earth for kubuntu
<xenaxon__> ?
<Typos_King> ...
<gottto> Mark^: don't log in - hit ctrl+alt+f2 and login and the X log with   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and see why
<genii> xenaxon__: Yes
<gottto> *read the X log
<Typos_King> xenaxon__:    I see a googleearth-package in the repos
<xenaxon__> package?
<xenaxon__> 1sec
<Mark^> okay just a sec..
<Typos_King> 1,2,3.7,12, 17
<Typos_King> I waited more than 1 sec :P
<genii> xenaxon__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#Alternative%20%20Installation
<xenaxon__> I love kubuntu
<xenaxon__> I'm never going back to windows
<xenaxon__> :D
<Hazamonzo> xenaxon__: Yay!
<xenaxon__> how can I set a shortcut for the terminal?
<Typos_King> isn't there one already?
<Typos_King> in the menus to Konsole
<Typos_King> you can pretty much grab any of the kde menu items and drag/drop them on the desktop
<James147> xenaxon__: run kmenuedit -> find the program you want -> Advanced tab
<James147> xenaxon__: thats a keyboard shotcut :p
<xenaxon__> :D
<xenaxon__> does kubuntu support multiple monitors?
<Typos_King> yes
<James147> xenaxon__: other wise right clicking or draging it works
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<Typos_King> allo
<phoenix_> Typos_King: i am using kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.1.1. apt-get hangs saying "waiting for headers" at 9%. can you help me
<Typos_King> new install?
<phoenix_> Typos_King: sorry thats 99&
<phoenix_> Typos_King: you mean kubuntu?
<Typos_King> yes
<phoenix_> Typos_King: no , i have been using it far the past 5 months
<phoenix_> Typos_King: i got some new errors. i will paste it here
<phoenix_> Typos_King: W: Failed to fetch http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/intrepid-i386/arch/./Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<phoenix_> Typos_King: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Typos_King> ... so
<phoenix_> Typos_King: the above was one of the error messages
<Hazamonzo> hmm. im not 100% that my graphics are working correctly. For example if i goto "configure window behaviour" im informed that "Compositing is temporarily disabled" If i clock the "resume compositing" my screen goes white and all i can see is my mouse pointer..
<Typos_King> doesn't sound like much of a biggie
<xenaxon__> I've installed google earth but it's not showing in the applications
<Hazamonzo> Im using Karmic and a geforce.... 8800
<Hazamonzo> What will i do without wobbly windows??!
<Hazamonzo> :D
<Typos_King> hehh
<Hazamonzo> Any thoughts guys to what i can do to debug this issue? Nothing too complex though
<Hazamonzo> Im pretty sure it worked out of the box last time i installed 9.10
<Typos_King> phoenix_:     does -> sudo apt-get -f install; do anything?
<Typos_King> I'd think it may not do anything :|
<phoenix_> Typos_King: i will try that now
<Typos_King> xenaxon__:    I don't run google earth...... not sure what the executable will be
<th3sk3ptic> has anyone gotten iphone to work like in ubuntu?
<phoenix_> Typos_King: hey
<gottto> Hazamonzo: the X log will say why dri isn't set up
<Typos_King> phoenix_:   yes? :)
<Hazamonzo> gottto: i see. Lets have a look then :)
<Typos_King> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<th3sk3ptic> Typos_King:thanx
<phoenix_> Typos_King: i will try to install vlc
<Typos_King> ok :}
<Hazamonzo> gottto: Anything in particular im looking for in the x.org log?
<gottto> Hazamonzo: something about dri or aiglx being disabled
<Hazamonzo> gottto: Right
<Hazamonzo> gottto: notjing on aiglx but there are some information messages about dri will be loaded by default
<Hazamonzo> mentions nothing about it being disabled though
<gottto> Hazamonzo: it normally shows up middle of the log or lower - what driver is being used?
<Hazamonzo> Information	Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
<Hazamonzo> gottto: http://imagebin.ca/view/bYFyl91I.html
<gottto> Hazamonzo: can you paste the whole log pls?
<Hazamonzo> gottto: Sure thing
<poyntz> when i try to print from okular it only prints 1 blank page
<poyntz> can someone tell me how i can print a PDF from okular n not have it just spit out a blank page?
<Hazamonzo> gottto: http://pastebin.com/kyYibv2a
<Hazamonzo> Cheers!
<gottto> k
<gottto> Hazamonzo: (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture - says you don't have 3d
<Hazamonzo> gottto: Interesting. I enabled the proprietary driver
<gottto> Hazamonzo: you need some options in your xorg.conf file - I don't know nvidia tho
<Hazamonzo> gottto: Okay. I'll do a little googling. Its odd that it doesn't work out of the box though. Since it did last time
<DarkwingDuck> Hazamonzo: what's the problem?
<Hazamonzo> gottto: Thanks for looking over the log file. If you have any ideas i'll be here :)
<Hazamonzo> oh hey DarkwingDuck. Welcome back
<gottto> Hazamonzo: it does seem funny... not haha funny tho
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry, was in a meeting
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: No need to apologise
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: It would like like (after gottto checked out my x.org log) that my graphics are not running correctly
<Hazamonzo> the log file pastebin is...
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: http://pastebin.com/kyYibv2a
 * genii makes more coffee
<Hazamonzo> genii: yay for coffee!!
<genii> Hazamonzo: Elixir of the gods!
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: Gotto pointed this out
<Hazamonzo> genii: Hehehe
<Hazamonzo> [30/03/2010 01:24] <gottto> Hazamonzo: (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture - says you don't have 3d
<Hazamonzo> DarkwingDuck: So thats the point i am at now :)
<Uiri> erm... I have windows vista set up to dual-boot with kubuntu but whenever I try to load kubuntu, I get what I think is the GRUB shell. Whenever I try to boot from there it tells me the kernel is not found. When I exit it, it says that the operating system is not found
<Hazamonzo> genii: Im torn whether to get a coffee or a real drink. Think i have a little whiskey in the kitchen
<xenaxon__> guys, I have a problem
<xenaxon__> a program won't dissapear from the taskbar
<xenaxon__> and th Close is grayed out
<James147> xenaxon__: what program?
<xenaxon__> the Eye thing
<xenaxon__> it doesn't have any text
<xenaxon__> just an icon of an eye
<xenaxon__> ??
<gottto> someones' spying on you...
<schlaftier> xenaxon__: and the eye follows the mouse pointer?
<Typos_King> sounds like... gwenvie heh
<xenaxon__> a program won't dissapear from the taskbar
<xenaxon__> it's the image thingy
<Typos_King> can you take a snapshot and paste it at imgur.com
<xenaxon__> yes it is gwenvie
<xenaxon__> !
<xenaxon__> can't close it, how can I kil it
<Typos_King> gwenview is not closing?
<xenaxon__> yes
<Typos_King> xenaxon__:
<James147> xenaxon__: try "kquitapp gwenview"
<Typos_King>  woops
<James147> xenaxon__: if that fails try "killall gwenview"
<xenaxon__> yes
<xenaxon__> gwenview: no process found
<James147> xenaxon__: try removing the taskbar and readding it?
<gottto> xkill maybe?
<xenaxon__> ok, I've reaadded the taskbar
<xenaxon__> but hopefully I won't need to do that every day
<James147> xenaxon__: hope its just a one time thing :)it ever hapened before?
<xenaxon__> well, no... but I've only had kub for about 8 hours
<xenaxon__> help. how can I make one of my windows programs work on kub
<xenaxon__> ?
<DarkwingDuck> wine?
<James147> xenaxon__: wine
<DarkwingDuck> http://winehq.org/
<James147> xenaxon__: but what is the program? maby there is an alternitive you can use...
<xenaxon__> it's macromedia fireworks
<xenaxon__> or photoshop
<James147> xenaxon__: gimp is a good replacment for photoshop :)
<James147> xenaxon__: or inkscape for vector graphics
<xenaxon__> good won't cut it
<xenaxon__> I need functionality
<James147> xenaxon__: gimp has just as much functinaly as photoshop, i tend to prefure it :)
<James147> xenaxon__: although I have used photoshop in a while :S
<James147> xenaxon__: try it... its free :)
<xenaxon__> I am
<xenaxon__> I hope it does what I need
<xenaxon__> It's installing a heap load of additional plugins
<James147> xenaxon__: gimp has alot of plugins :S
<xenaxon__> I can see :D
<xenaxon__> if gimp fits the description
<xenaxon__> I only need 1 thing done
<xenaxon__> setting up a local web server so I can develop my applications
<James147> xenaxon__: linux is made for web servers :D so that wint going to be to hard
<xenaxon__> I like the window effects
<xenaxon__> they are very nice
<James147> xenaxon__: plenty of tutorials out there
<xenaxon__> but the cube is wasting 2 seconds of my time
<xenaxon__> so I disabled it
<James147> xenaxon__: set it to very fast :)
<xenaxon__> and there's still a problem
<xenaxon__> I don't know all the hotkeys
<xenaxon__> what's the terminal hotkey
<James147> xenaxon__: dont think there is one by default -> kmenuedit -> <find konsole or what ever terminal you want> -> advanced ...   or virtual consoles alt+ctrl+F1-6 (alt+ctrl+f7 to get back to gui, some times can be higher) or just use alt + F2 for krunner
<xenaxon__> great
<xenaxon__> gotta write that down until I can remember it
<xenaxon__> kopete doesn't have MSN?
<xenaxon__> and also no gchat
<James147> xenaxon__: kopete dose have msn (windows live its called)
<James147> xenaxon__: gchat, google chat? it can do that as well (it uses the jabber protocal, google has a how to for setting it up... never got mine to work though :S)
<xenaxon__> yes google chat
<James147> xenaxon__: Then yes, it dose both :D
<James147> xenaxon__: although, never got video chat working in kopete for msn... not sure it can
<phoenix_> can anyone suggest me a place where i can find vlc 1.0.5 deb
<gottto> maybe   getdeb   has one
<phoenix_> i will chek that now
<gottto> http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all/?category=Video%20Tools phoenix_
<phoenix_> gottto: i will try to install it and i will be back
<gottto> luck
<phoenix_> gottto: ty
 * genii sips
<xenaxon__> guys, big problem
<xenaxon__> my laptop won't go into standby
<xenaxon__> when I close top
<gottto> anything useful in dmesg | tail ?
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to get wifi for kubuntu?
<Uiri> bigtom21485 try opening KNetwork Manager I think...
<bigtom21485> oh wait i got it i had to update and now the propiretary drivers are showing up
<m0in> #ipodtouchfans
<bigtom21485> alright now when i load kubuntu i just get a black screen
<bigtom21485> wow, i shouldve stayed with ubuntu
<bigtom21485> if someone can help me that'd be much appreciated
<phoenix_> gottto: what is the command to uninstall a software completly
<gottto> phoenix_: a deb from getdeb??
<phoenix_> gottto: i did that. but strange thing happened . i will tell you
<gottto> dpkg --purge "packagename
<gottto> "
<phoenix_> gottto: before i came here for help i downloaded vlc 1.0.4 source and compiled it. at the last stage of the make it gave an error so i thought it failed
<gottto> k
<gottto> phoenix_: that's why checkinstall was invented
<phoenix_> gottto: my pervious version was vlc 1.0.2, i installed the vlc 1.0.5 from the link you gave me, now when i opened vlc and found it was 1.0.4.no video, only audio.
<gottto> phoenix_: the 5 version might be in /usr/local/bin
<phoenix_> gottto: i tried to uninstall vlc and reinstall, but the setup finishes in seconds and i get back the vlc 1.0.4 version
<phoenix_> gottto:  i will check that
<phoenix_> gottto: in usr/local/bin vlc 1.0.4 is there. if i compile a source, does it automatically install the compiled package
<gottto> phoenix_: the make install command does - you should use checkinstall so you can remove apps if they break tho
<gottto> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<gottto> phoenix_: try in terminal   find / -name vlc1.0.5
<phoenix_> ok
<phoenix_> gottto: the command "find / -name vlc1.0.5" returned nothing.
<phoenix_> gottto: what dhould i do now, should i have to make the package again with the checkinstall command
<gottto> phoenix_: I don't know how that will solve the no video prob
<gottto> phoenix_: you could ask in #videolan
<phoenix_> gottto: no , i want to do a fresh install, so how to uninstall completely
<gottto> phoenix_: that's hard without the checkinstall part - find / -name vlc - and remove all that are listed is an option
<phoenix_> gottto: i will try to use the checkinstall and remove method
<gottto> phoenix_: luck :)
<nomadz__> i have installed kubuntu and ubuntu on same drive, ubuntu was installed first, how do i keep kubuntu from using the 'startup' options of ubuntu?? can both be setup for their own startup options?
<phoenix_> gottto: the checkinstall resulted in error
<phoenix_> gottto: i will paste the error
<gottto> k
<phoenix_> gottto: "make: *** [install] Error 2"
<phoenix_> gottto: "****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation."
<phoenix_> "Restoring overwritten files from backup...OK Cleaning up...OK Bye."
<gottto> phoenix_: above the "make: *** [install] Error 2" it will say what failed
<phoenix_> gottto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406316/
<gottto> k
<gottto> phoenix_: error: X11/extensions/XShm.h: means you don't have a lib it needs - when you do ./configure you need to add options - do ./configure -h   to see the options
<phoenix_> gottto: this is the error message i get in terminal when i run vlc -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/406318/
<gottto> phoenix_: you need to add options to ./configure like --enable-X
<phoenix_> gottto: i will try that
<gottto> k
<nomadz__> the current vlc is at 1.0.5
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, poke -- I have a KDE related question
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: Shoot
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, I'm trying to install Kivio but I can't find it anywhere
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, it is in Debian, but not Ubuntu, and the old versions look pulled
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, I'm real confused about it
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, Oh, and I'm on lucid
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: one sec
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, brb, take your time, I'll poke you when I get back
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: I got an answer
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: It's not included with KOffice 2.1 series. It will be on KOffice 2.2. They are on 2.2Beta right now... Maybe late summer to fall they will have it included. You can try getting the dev sourse and building it if you needed it.
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: More info on KOffice 2.2Beta1 http://www.koffice.org/news/koffice-2-2-beta-1/ http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=unstable/koffice-2.1.81/koffice-2.1.81.tar.bz2
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: The last link was the download
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: if ya need anything else ping me bro
<m2ye> Hello
<m2ye> Is anyone else on this island?
<phoenix_> gottto: finally reinstalled vlc
<gottto> phoenix_: what was the trick?
<phoenix_> gottto: searched all the dir for vlc and deleted everything
<gottto> phoenix_: well done :)
<phoenix_> gottto: thanks a lot gottto. its very hard to compile a source
<gottto> phoenix_: it takes some practise...
<phoenix_> gottto: ya, today i learned from you that i should use checkinstall during compilation
<gottto> :)
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, thanks!
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, I'll have to do a build
<phoenix_> gottto: bye
<gottto> phoenix_: see ya
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: anything else?
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, nah, all set, thanks bro! :)
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, any idea on why that happened?
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: Not sure, all I know is the KOffice devs didn't include it for 2.1 series
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, that's odd
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: We just re-packaged it and uploaded it today... But, after talking to the packager he said that it was not included...
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, euch. OK. Thanks.
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, :)
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: You running Kubuntu again?
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, just scoping it out. I am thinking about it. I have been working with the Marble guys, and I love 'em, and would love to help with Kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: We would love to have you.
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, thank you :)
<zhangyan> ls
<zhangyan> hi
<zus> can this be done in linux kde4.4? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqcmPJ-oVL0
<zus> guess not i just read its mac and win. oh well neat idea though.
<poyntz> when i try to print PDFs from okular it only prints a blank page. this wasn't always the problem. it's only just started doing it. would anyone know how I could get it to print normally?
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> WHen i enter sudo apt-get upgrade it was downloading some updates for amarok or something and its been corrupted and nwo i cant upgrade! to anything , HELP
<genux> apt-get clean
<genux> may help
<Ahmed\> THANKS man lemme see
<Ahmed\> DOes it clean the %tmp% ?
<genux> yep
<genux> it cleans out the /var/cache/apt directory
<Ahmed\> read this
<Ahmed\> Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Ahmed\> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Ahmed\> so can i delete that myself ?
<genux> ps aux | grep apt
<genux> to see what process is holding onto the apt
<genux> and then kill that and do the apt-get clean
<Ahmed\> just a second
<Ahmed\> Its saying konverstion and grep
<Ahmed\> should i kill both and try to clean ? cant i with bleach ?
<gottto> the grep line is expected but konversation?
<Ahmed\> I guess only Konverstion, should i do it manually ?
<supermagnum> tomtom home linux support:  http://www.petitiononline.com/tomlinux/petition.html
<supermagnum> there is a tool for tomtom under development, currently it supports just
<supermagnum> gps update and backup.
<supermagnum> http://pytomtom.tuxfamily.org/
<FloodBotK1> supermagnum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gottto> supermagnum: was that an ad?
<supermagnum> no
<Ahmed\> What exactly it cleans, it cleans out the /var/cache/apt directory ? i mean isn't like %tmp% on windows or only downloaded stuff from terminal, Explaing please :)
<raouldlv> so, how bout them lolcats, aperson ?
<aperson> !ot > raouldlv
<ubottu> raouldlv, please see my private message
<aperson> :D
<genux> only the downloaded stuff from the apt-get
<raouldlv> you ops?
<aperson> no
<Ahmed\> Thanks Genux !
<aperson> haven't heard back yet
<Ahmed\> BRB lemme close this and try it
<raouldlv> aww
<genux> nps
<Ahmed\> Back
<Ahmed\> apt-get clean doesnt work :)
<Ahmed\> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied) unable to lock the download direcory
<iconmefisto> !aptfix | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Ahmed\> Aptfix ? tell me again
<Ahmed\> its saying dpkg to configure
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: the commands between the «  »  copy/paste that
<Ahmed\> Tried
<Ahmed\> and says error while processing amarok
<Ahmed\> will it be okay if i completely uninstall it ?
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: pastebin the error when you do the aptfix commands?
<Ahmed\> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of amarok:
<Ahmed\>  amarok depends on amarok-common (= 2:2.3.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa3); however:
<Ahmed\>   Package amarok-common is not installed.
<Ahmed\>  amarok depends on amarok-utils (= 2:2.3.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa3); however:
<Ahmed\>   Version of amarok-utils on system is 2:2.3.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2.
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ahmed\> dpkg: error processing amarok (--configure):
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: sudo apt-get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ahmed\> Lemme try
<Ahmed\> I think this works lemme see
<Ahmed\> no ends up with the same thing errors were encountered while processing
<gottto> dpkg --purge amarok maybe
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: ok, try removing amarok and amarok-utils, then install amarok again if you get no errors after removal
<Ahmed\> NO it doesnt
<Ahmed\> Okay, should i remove it completely if so, can i have the command please
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: sudo apt-get remove amarok amarok-utils
<gottto> nothing apt will work apparently
<Ahmed\> Synaptic saying, you have a broken update package on your system ? i never saw that message appears
<Ahmed\> Should i check ?
<Ahmed\> ITS AMAROK ! GOD!!!!!!! Lemme remove it thanks guys
<Ahmed\> Can i know what;s the difference between , Terminal command line, Terminal emulator, Konsol, And Bash ?
<gottto> bash is a prog that works in terminal konsole shell commanline emulator
<Ahmed\> So in short, ALL IN ONE /
<Ahmed\> ?
<gottto> bash isn't a terminal etc - it works in them
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: konsole is a terminal emulator program. terminals use bash to make sense of the commands you type
<Ahmed\> Well i guess it will take time to me to actually understand the Exact thing and differences, so which should i be using for ALL commands ?
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: konsole is the default kde terminal emulator
<Ahmed\> Thanks one is cleard :) its same as Konsole ? on Gnome, right ?
<Ahmed\> I mean Terminal not Konsole
<gottto> terminal is similar to konsole yes
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: you can use others, but konsole is fine. a simpler one that should be installed is xterm. I like using yakuake, which has a window that drops down from the top of the screen when you press F12 (so it's always ready to use)
<Ahmed\> Yeah i see,,,  I dont have yakuake, what i do see is, Terminal, As usual and Konsole and Bash, so should i use the Konsole instead of Terminal or is the name difference ? i wanna use ONE instead of 3 :) PLease correct me, i am new here
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: it doesn't matter. use the one you like best
<Ahmed\> Oh thank you :)
<Ahmed\> Should i upgrade that grub, Its showing the beta 1.9 or something on bootup, what is it ?
<Mark^> Why is it each time after I enter my username and password, my kubuntu freezes?
<gottto> Mark^: at the login prompt don't login - hit ctrl+alt+f2 then login and   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less   to look for errors
<Mark^> whats cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gottto> a command to read the file   /var/log/Xorg.0.log   which will hopefully tell why you're having trouble
<Mark^> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<Mark^> this one?
<gottto> don't forget the   | less   use the down arrow to read one line at a time
<gottto> yess :)
<gottto> look for lines that start with EE
<gottto> or if you're at a gui just browse
<gottto> this has happened with a few people today...
<gottto> I like three dots in a row...
<xenaxon> guys, can someone tell me which of all the packages is the actuall apache package
<xenaxon> I've downloaded 2 packages and neither are it
<gottto> I thought apache2...
<ubuntu_> hi everybody
<ubuntu_> im on live cd.... im trying to fix my installation from kubuntu right now
<xenaxon> apache2.2-bin - 2.2.12-lubuntu2.2(i386)
<xenaxon> this is what I've installed
<ubuntu_> i got to install knetworkmanager on my installation but from live cd is that possible?
<ubuntu_> n... how could i do that?
<st4aluck> Still don't know what to do with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<gottto> Mark^: does this help - http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/apache-ubuntu-install.html
<Mark^> gottto ill check them later, but thanks alot
<Mark^> am doing my homework on win7
<gottto> k
<gottto> blurrghhh Mark^
<Mark^> do u mind if I add u on msn for future purposes pls?
<Mark^> I have no idea why my nickname isnt changing lol
<gottto> I don't use msanything sorry
<Mark^> oh okay
<xenaxon> guys how do I start a service
<xenaxon> ?
<ubuntu_> mm
<gottto> sudo /etc/init.d/"servicename" start
<xenaxon> it says command not found
<lloowen> Hello all. Been trying to get my mouse to work on a vmware server console. Looks like the solution is to do something in the xorg.conf file, but I don't know what. I've tried a number of configurations to the xorg.conf, but this crashes the xserver. I have installed the apparently required package that should do this "apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse" but it does not work. Does anyone else use vmware server? I think this is a kub
<ubuntu_> bash: /etc/init.d/: ist ein Verzeichnis.
<ubuntu_> root@ubuntu:/#  /etc/init.d/ "knetworkmanager" start
<gottto> xenaxon: what's the service?
<xenaxon> apache / httpd
<ubuntu_> for knetworkmanager
<ubuntu_> root@ubuntu:/# sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntu_> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<ubuntu_> cp: reguläre Datei „/mnt/etc/resolv.conf“ kann nicht angelegt werden: No such file or directory
<gottto> xenaxon: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<xenaxon> httpd (pid 7039) already running
<gottto> xenaxon: open a browser and check localhost then
<xenaxon> gotto: it works. but where did it install
<lloowen> No one using vmware server2?
<gottto> xenaxon: /var/www   afaik - #ubuntu-server might know more
<gottto> lloowen: I use vbox...
<xenaxon> ok
<lloowen> is it as good as vmware server?
<xenaxon> gottto: if I uninstall apache, will my files in www also be removed
<xenaxon> ?
<gottto> xenaxon: afaik no - don't use the purge option and you should be safe
<xenaxon> ok thanks
<gottto> np
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> i can't lock the screen by CTRL ALT and L
<Ahmed\> HELLO ?
<ertugrul> hello
<ertugrul> i need help about my net connection
<gottto> you can just ask here :)
<ertugrul> when i started the ubuntu it always asks my password of wireless
<ertugrul> i want to default it, and i dont want more question at starting anymore
<ertugrul> :),
<gottto> maybe this will help
<gottto> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ertugrul> how can i search it, i am new at ubuntu
<gottto> right click the bit that starts http and select   open with browser
<gottto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ertugrul> would i sign in to turkish ubuntu channel do you have like this an alternative
<gottto> !tk
<gottto> !tu
<ertugrul> tr...
<ertugrul> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ertugrul> correct!
<ertugrul> thanx
<gottto> k
<ForgeAus> uh how do I get kubuntu live to ignore/forget my HDD's?
<ForgeAus> the qtparted in ubiquity (or the install applet) from the live CD still picks up the IDE/Sata drives I disabled in the bios (for some reason)...
<ForgeAus> so when I try to install it it still knows the Hard drives are there and wants to put grub there instead of USB stick like I want it
<ForgeAus> also swap partition there too
<ForgeAus> (the one that exists, I was thinking of either not having swap at all or putting swap as second partition
<gottto> it won't let you select where grub goes?
<ertugrul> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ForgeAus> grottto if it does I don't know how
<ForgeAus> its fesity btw.. (I guess its old considering but its the only one I had onhand)
<ForgeAus> without downloading newer one
<artur__> hejka polakom
<gottto> ForgeAus: tried unetbootin?
<ForgeAus> it tells me :
<ForgeAus> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<ForgeAus> partition #3 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<ForgeAus> partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdc) as ext3
<FloodBotK1> ForgeAus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ForgeAus> isnt' that a windows program?
<gottto> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ForgeAus> actualyl it does let me select where grub goes
<gottto> wrong app sorry ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> I just don't know how to refer to the disk
<ForgeAus> USB is sdc right?
<gottto> sudo fdisk -l
<ForgeAus> so how do I get (hd0) to refer to the USB stick?
<ForgeAus> will it automatically do it?
<gottto> no
<gottto> you need the reference to be to the usb stick
<ForgeAus> I don't want it to use boot sector of either hard drive
<ForgeAus> so how to reference it its not /dev/sdc that you use in grubroot
<ertugrul> hello gotto me again, i didnt fix my wireless connection asking problem with tr channel too
<ertugrul> do you have another alternative
<gottto> ForgeAus:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ForgeAus> ok grottto also is there a netbook vers for Kubuntu? (I know Ubuntu has one)
<gottto> ForgeAus: afaik no - kde is a bit heavy for netbooks atm
<gottto> ForgeAus: there's  pendrivelinux.com for hints as well
<ForgeAus> ok guess I have to use unetbootin, the other way seems a little beyond me with the commands, I don't exactly understand whats going on with them
<ForgeAus> I hope it works with an old enough distro such as Feisty
<gottto> I have a windows app that will do the install to usb - any windows in your home?
<ForgeAus> yeah I got windows, I was just hoping to avoid depending on it for this thats all lol
<gottto> k
<ForgeAus> I have unetbootin that should suffice
<gottto> luck
<ForgeAus> actually I'm going to try this with windows also, wish I had 7 instead of Vista tho
<ForgeAus> its the only OEM disk I had handy
<gottto> I would think the age of the distro shouldn't matter...
<ForgeAus> or I might go XP instead
<ForgeAus> and I'm goina try it with MacOSX too
<gottto> I did it with xubunru - worked fine
<gottto> *xubuntu
<ForgeAus> I got 3 diff usb sticks to try it from
<ForgeAus> sofar looks like OSX is going to be the easier one lol
<gottto> hehe
<ForgeAus> ok cya, hav fun
<gottto> :)
<xenaxon> does anyone know how to import a database with MySQL Workbench?
<ForgeAus> well unetbootin worked
<ForgeAus> running from USB now
<ForgeAus> fiesty, but hey I'm not complaining
<gottto> well done :)
<ForgeAus> need to dl a newer one and try it tho
<ForgeAus> can I install packages, and mod this USB one?
<ForgeAus> tweak it
<gottto> I dd with mine
<ForgeAus> the memory stick shows up as a CD drive oddly enough
<ForgeAus> kewl
<ForgeAus> I'll do some of that later
<ForgeAus> for now it works and thats all that matters
<gottto> I recorded tv on mine
<ForgeAus> :)
<ForgeAus> argh I can get konqui to load webpages but I cant get apt-get to update its package list
<xenaxon> does anyone know how to import a mysql database?
<ForgeAus> uh xenaxon mysql is something I have pretty much no experience with
<gottto> xenaxon: man mysql should give a clue
<jati> 2 methods to import
<jati> in console type: mysql -u myuser -p < mydatabase.sql
<jati> or in myadmin type
<jati> source /path/to/my/database.sql
<jati> before this, use mydatabase;
<jati> to import to this databse
<frewo64> xenaxon: for simple things with gui mysqladmin?
<Forgeaus> hey all :) back again, under OSX this time
<gottto> doesn't take you long to do the installs :)
<Forgeaus> I didn't install
<Forgeaus> unetbootin extracted internally
<Forgeaus> and OSX just well copy disk image essentially
<Forgeaus> no need to install as such
<Forgeaus> and Windows... not sure yet...
<gottto> windows won't work plugging into diff comps will it?
<xenaxon> I can't edit anything in /www how do you change permissions in Kubuntu?
<xenaxon> I don't understand why the /www/ folder would be read only
<gottto> try ls -l /var/www and see who owns it - you can add yourself to the group
<xenaxon> I've set permissions to 777, but I don't understand why It would be read-only
<xenaxon> :)
<xenaxon> anyway.
<gottto> not a sep partition in fstab or similar?
<xenaxon> no
<gottto> k
<net_bash> Hi haloooop
<net_bash> -----------------
<genii> !hi | net_bash
<ubottu> net_bash: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<net_bash> Hi genii
<net_bash> :D
<net_bash> so...........................
<genii> net_bash: Please, do not private-message me
<net_bash> why?
<genii> net_bash:
<genii> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<net_bash> (pm==why)
<net_bash> why genii
<net_bash> :D
<genii> net_bash: Mostly because I find it annoying :) I have at any time 30-40 IRC windows open and it just adds to the clutter. But also for the reasons the bot says.
<Oxymoron> COuld someone explain what *.DS_Store files are storing except that abstract explanation on wiki?
<net_bash> ah.... <genii> mah teu baleg...
<gottto> careful net_bash
<net_bash> oke gottto...
<net_bash> bot
<net_bash> bot
<net_bash> bot
<FloodBotK1> net_bash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ertugrul> hi
<ertugrul> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<genii> Oxymoron: From what I can find it's an OSX thing. It puts one in every folder you access. Reminds me of a .htaccess file somewhat
<Oxymoron> genii: Yes, but what does it store?
<ertugrul> how can i delete to networkmenager's config files?
<genii> Oxymoron: According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.DS_Store "comments of all the folder's files"
<genii> ertugrul: In /home/yourname/.kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc
<ertugrul> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Ahmed\> Hi
 * genii hands Ahmed\\ a coffee
<ertugrul> genii i didt find such a file on das directory
<Ahmed\> How do i COMPLETELY disable the history on Kopete cause every time i open it and all the stuff from last activity, I had to see the history ! outta no where
<Ahmed\> genii hhhhh
<Ahmed\> hello ?
<net_bash> :)
<Ahmed\> Hey net
<Ahmed\> How do i COMPLETELY disable the history on Kopete cause every time i open it and all the stuff from last activity, I had to see the history ! outta no where
<genii> Ahmed\: You can delete the current history which is in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs              ... as far as I understand Kopete's logging is a plugin, you might want to check in Setting...Configure Plugins  (I myself do not use Kopete so cannot be of much more help with it)
<Ahmed\> Thanks, Can you tell me which messenger fo you use, i am new here i wanna use something better then this if you can tell me :)
<genii> Ahmed\: I mostly use just IRC (with Quassel)
<Ahmed\> How can i download it ?
<Ahmed\> ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs  couldnt fine it, how do i find ? this
<Ahmed\> IRC Quassel Clint only ? this ? or other
<genii> Ahmed\: Quassel should already be available to install from the package manager
<Ahmed\> oh yes its already installed
<genii> Ahmed\: Quassel by itself is just for IRC, yes. But I use another thing called bitlbee which lets you funnel stuff like MSN or ICQ through to your ICQ client
<Ahmed\> genii, how can i use MSN on this HUH
<Ahmed\> Oh thats what i was thinking, talking about
<Ahmed\> just a minute
<Ahmed\> How do i download bitlbee ?
<genii> Hm should be "through to your IRC" there... was rushed
<Ahmed\> From there ?well i thought its something else
<ertugrul> genii i didt find such a file on das directory
<ertugrul> for network manager
<ertugrul> i am using gnome
<slow-motion> hi
<ertugrul> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gottto> ertugrul: add  #ubuntu-tr to your startup channels mate
<ertugrul> gotto they dont help us
<ertugrul> admin is so agressive and he attacks to users
<gottto> :(
<ertugrul> when the starting ubuntu
<ertugrul> it gives me an error
<gottto> ertugrul: talk to the ops in #ubuntu-ops about him
<ertugrul>  usr/bin/nm_applet is locked
<gottto> ertugrul: if you use gnome you need to ask in #ubuntu
<gottto> ertugrul: what does nm_applet do?
<ertugrul> ok gotto thnx
<ertugrul> for both..
<alexandrea> Hey, annyone can help me with usb problem? evreytime i start up kubuntu it takes ages for usb keyboard and mouse to activate and i get this errors "usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<alexandrea> this hapens in ubuntu/kubuntu 9.10/10.04 curently running 10.04
<shadeslayer> alexandrea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/433438
<shadeslayer> alexandrea: a simple google of the problem :)
<genii> ertugrul: If you're using regular Ubuntu (with Gnome desktop) please visit #ubuntu channel for support
<alexandrea> shadeslayer yeah ok its a know bug but not realy a solution to it :p
<edi_99> Hello all. I'm having some problems with my wireless card; on ubuntu 9.04 it worked out of the box, and when I installed 9.10 on another laptop it also worked just fine... but my hp 6830s just won't. Any hints?
<genii> edi_99: That machine uses an Intel 5100 adapter, which should use iwlagn driver. When you do:  lsmod | grep iwlagn      do you see that driver is loaded/in use?
<edi_99> <genii> this is what it spits out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406568/
<edi_99> <genii> and I can't see the driver, so it's probably mia
<genii> edi_99: OK, so it's using the right driver (according to that paste). If it was not, you would not get any result from that lsmod command.
<edi_99> <genii> oh, ok.
<genii> edi_99: Does:  ifconfig wlan0           show anything?
<edi_99> <genii> Yes, should I paste it so you can see?
<genii> edi_99: No, that it exists is enough
<genii> edi_99: So we know now: Your wifi adapter is seen, it has the correct driver, and the system has brought the adapter up for use.  It would seem to be some issue with how you are connecting or your network settings, etc
<genii> Work, /away 5-7 minutes
<llutz> edi_99: does "iwlist s" bring up any result?
<edi_99> genii: Pretty stupid of me not to mention it *does* see wireless networks. The problem is when I try to connect to one. It keeps asking me for a password, although I've already entered it. After three tries it closes, doing nothing.
<edi_99> llutz: yes, some - it does not support scanning except for wlan, where it does :)
<edi_99> I do remember a friend of mine installing 9.10; after updateing/upgrading, a window displaying "known bugs" has appeared, and he then just clicked update, and the thing worked like a charm. Before that, he had the same problem as me.
<edi_99> Unfortunately, this window hasn't popped out yet (although I did the upgrade)
<genii> edi_99: Have you tried deleting all wireless connections in KNetworkManager  and then making a fresh connection?
<edi_99> genii: Well, I'm really sorry for wasting your time. I was creating a connection instead of connecting to one :/
<edi_99> genii: it works
<genii> edi_99: Ah, good to hear
<edi_99> genii: thank you very much for your help
<genii> edi_99: You're welcome
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> :)
<Ahmed\> What's the difference between Ubuntu LTS i don't even know that LTS is correct or not and other every six month release ? i mean !! I like using Gnome so don't really wanna switch it for at least a year :) so which should i choose i am not into KDE that much at all or Xubuntu, so wanna know about ubuntu and the one with LTS
<genii> Ahmed\: "LTS" are Long-Term-Support issues. In Ubuntu they are every 2 years. So 8.04 and 10.04 are LTS, and the other in-between versions are supported for only shorter times
<Ahmed\> Oh thanks
<Ahmed\> so its a release every 2 year ? and other every six months ? right ?
<genii> Ahmed\: Yes
<Ahmed\> Thanks genii
<genii> Ahmed\: You're welcome
<Ahmed\> One more question
<jkd4> what does "use persistent connections to proxy" mean in the proxy settins menu of konqueror?
<Ahmed\> I like using Gnome, so LTS would be Best for me, does it provides updates for 2 years ? cause if not then i would be sticking to the other six month releases :)
<Ahmed\> and any key difference between LTS version ? or same as other release
<genii> Ahmed\: LTS are continuously updated until they reach their End Of Life (3 years for desktop version and 5 years for server versions)
<genii> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> Ahmed\: Also you can upgrade directly from LTS->LTS
<Ahmed\> OH REALLY !
<Ahmed\> That's great i mean then i dont have to like every six month :) when is the Lucid releasing ? and can i run KDE on it too ? like on this 9.10 ?
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntu Lucid run KDE and it will release late April
<jkd4> hello?
<Ahmed\> Oh, and can i upgrade to LTS cause currently i am not on LTS i am on 9.10 Karmic Koala
<r00t_> id like to keep my internet turned off but not my routher dsl modem is this pssible?
<DarkwingDuck> You can upgrade when 10.04 Lucid Lynx comes out.
<jkd4> does anyone know how to use a socks proxy on konqueror?
<Ahmed\> Okay and for a new install, should i download it the same way and burn and then use it for 3 years ! i mean can it really be there with no problems for that long or just will provide the UPDATES only :)
<DarkwingDuck> You can just update it
<jkd4> why do people stick with the LTS versions and not upgrade? you can get support with every 6 month version until the next version comes out then just upgrade again.
<Ahmed\> Yes thank you so much :)
<DarkwingDuck> I have not fresh installed on my desktop in almost 2 years
<Ahmed\> OH REALLY !
<Ahmed\> Well didn't knew that i mean without any boot problems in windows ?
<Ahmed\> 2 Years  you sure :P
<DarkwingDuck> yup
<Ahmed\> you are on 8.04 ?
<Ahmed\> ?
<DarkwingDuck> Actually, I'm running 10.04 BETA
<Ahmed\> ohh
<Ahmed\> no no the one which you installed 2 years ago
<Ahmed\> I wanna wait for the LTS release not beta will be be before may ?
<DarkwingDuck> 8.04 yes
<Ahmed\> I see
<Ahmed\> BRB
<DarkwingDuck> Ahmed\: April 29
<jkd4> does anyone know how to use a socks proxy on konqueror?
<jkd4> what does "use persistent connections to proxy" mean in the proxy settins menu of konqueror?
<genii> jkd4: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/proxy/index.html has fairly detailed explanation of this stuff
<Ahmed\> Back
<Ahmed\> thanks :)
<Ahmed\> hello ?
<Ahmed\> Actually i wanna know whats Grub ?
<Ahmed\> should i upgrade ?
<shadeslayer> Ahmed\: grub is the Grand Unified Boot loader
<shadeslayer> !grub | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Ahmed\> Oh well
<Ahmed\> i am on a beta version it shows 1.97 beta
<Ahmed\> can i upgrade that ?
<Ahmed\> and PLEASE i dont want any headache with bootup :)
<shadeslayer> Ahmed\: that is the default version.. there is no higher version officialy
<shadeslayer> *officially
<Ahmed\> oh
<Ahmed\> So with a new release that also changes ?
<vince> hi
<shadeslayer> Ahmed\: it may...
<Ahmed\>  i see'
<Ahmed\> is it true, hacking is a part of Linux ? if so how can i be sure that its not weak on security
<vince> I've got a small problem here, I can't open files I've downloaded with firefox. I mean open then FROM the download manager. It always always ask me for the right program, so i'm looking for the one responsible in kde for linking a specific type of file to a specific application :)
<vince> I found the answer once on a forum, can't find it again though :(
<vince> (sorry for the horrible spelling btw)
<Oxymoron> How do I change video output mode in Dragonplayer and Kaffeine?
<Ahmed\> hahah
<Ahmed\> How can i check what applications are connected to the internet ? THERES NO FIREWALL or something how do i assure myself that its secure ??????
<vince> netstats
<vince> haha
<Ahmed\> OH THAT works ?
<vince> windows only :p
<Ahmed\> HHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Ahmed\> i am on ubuntu :$
<vince> I know, bad geeky humor
<Ahmed\> haha
<Ahmed\> You also been on windows !
<Ahmed\> I switched like 10 days ago
<Ahmed\> :P
<Ahmed\> Loving it
<vbgunz__> anybody using the latest nvidia binary?
<Ahmed\> Nope
<Ahmed\> AMD'S ATI @_@
<Ahmed\> Wahahah
<vince> nope :(
<vbgunz__> nvidia binary 195.36.15 and if you have effects enabled. try putting AccelerateTrapezoids=1in your xinitrc. The performance improvements are noticeable but only resizing is still the same
<vince> anyone for that firefox "open with" annoying bug ?
<vbgunz__> vince: I hate that about firefox almost to death.
<Ahmed\> Vince: HOw can i download the new security update for 3.5 firefox
<vbgunz__> 10.4 should take care of that firefox bug I think
<Ahmed\> hhhhhhhhhh
<vince> vbgunz__:  I found the solution once
<vince> I just can't remember...
<vince> you have to choose the application that opens everything in KDE
<vince> I just can't remember its name
<vince> nor its path
<vince> maaaan you've got to know the answer
<vince> fuck :(
<vbgunz__> heh
<Draglor> xdg-open vince?
<vince> haaa might be the one!
<vince> what the path ?
<Draglor> it'S the one opening apps depending on mime/type and kde settings
<vince> yes that's what I'm looking for
<Draglor> type which xdg-open (usr/bin/ I'd think)
<vince> it fixes the annoying "open with" bug in FF
<Draglor> ... /usr/bin/xdg-open
<Draglor> I'm usind the kde extensions for firefox
<Draglor> They fix it too and everything looks more kde-ish
<vince> I was looking for it in /bin
<vince> good lord thank you :)
<Draglor> Look out for firefox-3.5-kde package ... I would think it's better than just adding xdg-open
<vince> what does it change exactly ?
<Draglor> works on ff 3.6, too ;)
<Draglor> it makes firefox use kde dialogs for most things (open files etc.)
<vince> I better be careful because you would laugh pretty hard if i told you why i had to make a fresh OS install today...
<Draglor> so you even have you dplphin "places" in firefox and so on
<vince> ha cool
<Draglor> you could just uninstall the package to revert the changes ;)
<vince> Last night, I had a problem after switching to Amarok 2.3.0
<vince> I wanted to have the equalizer enable no matter what...
<vince> I deciced to update Phonon, phonon-backend-xine etc
<vince> unfortunately, they weren't compatible...then I had to properly remove amarok phonon etc...
<vince> I reboot my computer
<vince> HORROR
<vince> I had a 1990s style OS
<vince> all purple with a small menu
<vince> and a few apps available...
<vince> KDE was gone...
<vince> This was on OpenSUSE
<vince> Draglor:  I can't find that firefox-3.5-kde package
<vince> where is it ?
<Draglor> oh, maybe it's an extra repo
<Draglor> moment
<vince> I guess so
<Draglor> yes it is .. "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/debfx/firefox-kde/ubuntu karmic main"
<vince> Thank you
<vince> :)
<vince> Draglor:
<Draglor> ;)
<amichair> Oxymoron: let's take it here, as this is the support channel...
<Oxymoron> amichair: Yes sure if someone answer here so :) I was pointed to devel channel ;)
<amichair> Oxymoron: did u check if it works on a fresh installation?
<Oxymoron> amichair: Which protocols, apps, libs and so on should I reconsider look at to MAYBE solve my problem?
<Oxymoron> amichair: Yes, on a fresh installation it works
<amichair> ah.... so what did u change to make it not work? :-P
<Oxymoron> I heard someone else here before having same problem as I in karmic after a certain upgrade which nobody remember which one.-
<Oxymoron> amichair: I dont know, I dont think I have changed anything it happened after an upgrade
<Oxymoron> amichair: It have been so in like a month or so now and it didnt work in Karmic or neither Lucid now.
<Oxymoron> I have been using this instllation for a long long time now and I DONT going to fresh install to make it work.
<amichair> so ti stopped working in karmic, then u upgraded to a pre-release lucid, and now it's still broken? or are these separate machines?
<Oxymoron> amichair: No same machine, same partiion and no it still doesnt work. I tried to upgrade to Lucid to see if it might could anything broken but I guess not. COuld be any config file that is conflicting something
<amichair> and the issue is that you're seeing the video, but it's transparent?
<Oxymoron> amichair: No, I dont see any video at all, only see the image beneath the player inside video window? And If I drag around player on the screen it shows the image beneath video window in realtime.
<Oxymoron> amichair: mplayer and xine commands in terminal work to show video output though and if I change video output mode in VLC it work there as well. Seem to be some kind of default settings that is wrong
<amichair> Oxymoron: any chance it's related to http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-5464 ?
<goodnightvienna> hello
<Oxymoron> amichair: COuld be, but tried kill cairo-dock and still got same problem.
<Oxymoron> amichair: I should go grab some food, brbiab
<amichair> Oxymoron: did u try the suggested workaround?
<Oxymoron> amichair: The workaround is only for VLC and VLC works
<slow-motion> bye
<xenaxon_> guys
<xenaxon_> how do I uninstall wine
<vince> sudo apt-get remove wine
<vince> in a terminal
<xenaxon_> Segmentation Fault
<vince> Got a question too: How do I install Java for firefox ?
<xenaxon_> sudo: etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<xenaxon_> :(
<xenaxon_> wine is busted and won't even close
<xenaxon_> I wanna get rid of it
<vince> change the mode then
<xenaxon_> ?
<vince> ;)
<xenaxon_> how doI change
<xenaxon_> sory I'm nnewbie
<vince> I don't know I'm a beginner
<xenaxon_> that makes two of us
<xenaxon_> :D
<vince> there is a chmode something
<amichair> chmod?
<vince> :D
<vince> yep
<vince> I don't even know what you mean by mode 0440 etc
<amichair> vince: sun-java6-plugin, if u want sun's
<vince> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ?
<xenaxon_> I hardly ever worked in CMD in windows. remembering all the commands and new logic takes a while
<vince> cause last time i installed java, firefox wasn't quite aware of what I did for it ;)
<xenaxon_> god I can't remove wine, FEGEWG why did I install it anyway
<djustice> xenaxon_: 'su -' then 'chmod 440 /etc/sudoers' 'exit' 'sudo apt-get remove wine'
<djustice> xenaxon_: your system is borked. learn unix first. then learn dos. then use wine. it's a pretty handy thing.
<djustice> xenaxon_: or learn c++ and help us rewrite everything in kde code ;]
<jhutchins> djustice: what about visudo?
<xenaxon_> I'm a web developer
<amichair> vince: firefox might need a restart, but other than that it should work
<djustice> jhutchins: wut? 'sudo nano /etc/sudoers'? ;p
<vince> Nice to meed you, I'm a serial crasher...
<vince> :s
<vince> Thanks amichair :)
<xenaxon_> :D
<xenaxon_> sounds like an exciting job vince
<xenaxon_> I still can't delete my wine though
<jhutchins> djustice: visudo does sanity checks and sets permissions iirc.
<jhutchins> djustice: Uses your default editor, not necessarily vi.
<xenaxon_> I would drink it but I can't
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: Why are you trying to delete a package rather than uninstall it?
<vince> xenaxon_: It is. I spent a few hours on Open Suse 11.2, then crashed it updating Amarok and that bloody phonon thing.
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: Is it still running?
<xenaxon_> how do I uninstall it then
<xenaxon_> it's running
<vince> Then switched to Ubuntu 8.04
<xenaxon_> and It won't close
<vince> Then Kubuntu 9.10 ;)
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: Ctrl-Alt-Esc
<djustice> xenaxon_: fix sudo first. then 'sudo killall -9 wineserver' until wine closes. then uninstall it.
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: That turns your cursor into a skull-and-crossbones.  Place it over the wine window, click.
<djustice> jhutchins: or it'll kill plasma if no wine window was open...
<jhutchins> Which is a good thing.
<djustice> jhutchins: hm? sometimes wine hangs on a thread with no open window...
<amichair> jhutchins: neat trick! I've been on kubuntu for a while, never heard of the skull :-)
<djustice> xkill ftw
<jhutchins> Recommendations are usually pkill <process>, ps ax | grep <processs> && kill -HUP <PID> before kill -9.
<vince> I'm back
<vince> just tested and approved that "skull technique"
<vince> haha
<jhutchins> lol
<vince> right click does the trick as well
<vince> haha
<djustice> jhutchins: a runaway wineserver wont listen to sigterm
<xenaxon_> omfg
<xenaxon_> I tried to press the dead head on wine's taskbar item
<xenaxon_> and deleted the whole taskbar
<xenaxon_> =)))))))))))))))))))))))
<vince> haha
<xenaxon_> how do I add the taskbar back
<xenaxon_> there's no button
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: Um, yeah, that's how it works.  Needs to be the actual window.
<xenaxon_> I hardly managed to get back to this desktop, took me 3 minutes
<djustice> xenaxon_: lol. :) only use xkill on actual windows. if you dont click a window, you'll kill plasma-desktop.
<xenaxon_> :DDDDDDDDD
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: What desktop?
<djustice> xenaxon_: alt+f2 :: 'plasma-desktop'
<xenaxon_> this is the 6th desktop, and it took me 3 minutes to get back here without the taskbar
<xenaxon_> :)))
<vince> the skull is deadly apparently
<jhutchins> djustice: You are assuming squeeze + kde4.
<xenaxon_> how do I add the taskbar back LD
<vince> which one ?
<djustice> jhutchins: huh? idk. im a chakra guy. i just liek this channel :3
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: Ctrl-Tab should still work.
<xenaxon_> my panel
<xenaxon_> anypanel
<jhutchins> Oh, ff, wrong channel, sorry.
<vince> sudo plasma-desktop ?
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: as djustice said.
<James147> vince: dont run it with sudo
<djustice> vince: no sudo
<James147> vince: plasma-desktop is run as the user
<djustice> xenaxon_: you may need to 'kquitapp plasma-desktop' first...
<jhutchins> djustice: Sorry, wrong distro, n'mind.
<vince> allright guys :)
<xenaxon_> what
<xenaxon_> ?
<vince> Installing kde 4.4 whas a helluva hassle with that plasma-thing that crashed all the time
<xenaxon_> the windows are still here
<xenaxon_> but I don't see the button to create a panel
<xenaxon_> and there's no panel
<vince> right hand corner
<xenaxon_> nothing.
<djustice> xenaxon_: alt+f2, type 'kquitapp plasma-desktop' <enter>, the screen goes black, then alt+f2, type 'plasma-desktop' <enter>, your desktop comes back to life. normal style. faster than logging out...
<James147> xenaxon_: do you have a desktop at all (wall paper or widgets)?
<vince> couldn't say it better
<xenaxon_> no
<xenaxon_> it[s black
<vince> djustice trick should work
<xenaxon_> yep, I closed the desktop huh?
<xenaxon_> :))
<xenaxon_> well, I got rid of the wine window
<James147> xenaxon_: the panel and all widgets as well as teh desktop are all part of plasma-desktop, you kill one you lose them all :) easy to get abck though
<xenaxon_> yeah, I got that one now
<djustice> xenaxon_: ctrl+alt+esc runs the app 'xkill'. which kills an x11 window. including the desktop window. so be careful with it.
<xenaxon_> ok
<xenaxon_> how do I uninstall a program
<xenaxon_> wine
<vince> sudo apt-get remove wine
<vince> did i get it right ? :p
<James147> xenaxon_: sudo aptitiude purge wine   <- should do it as well as removing config files
<xenaxon_> it says:
<vince> use one or this other, never both (apt-get and aptitude)
<memenode> so much hype over lucid lynx and it's all about gubuntu
<xenaxon_> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<vince> never understood why ;)
<xenaxon_> Segmentation fault
<memenode> kubuntu feels like an ugly forgotten step child nobody cares about
<James147> vince: dosnt really matter any more which you use
<memenode> compared to all the luv for ubuntu
<djustice> xenaxon_: 'konsole' -> type "su -", password, <enter>, "chmod 440 /etc/sudoers" <enter>, "exit
<djustice> and try again...
<vince> James147: Good to know, it used to use both anyways
<djustice> memenode: meh. kde has way more coders doing way more than gnome...
<vince> *I
<vince> Haha gnome designers are stuck in 2002
<xenaxon_> it says Authentication failure
<xenaxon_> and I typed the right password
<James147> vince: it use to be that apt-get dident properly remove package dependencies and would break aptitude from doing it if you installed something via apt-get... but now apt-get can handel it just fine
<djustice> nah, just stuck in glade... or mono... designer ftw
<vince> They fell into some kind of time black hole
<djustice> xenaxon_: what does 'sudo su' say?
<memenode> djustice: the question is does *kubuntu* have more people working on it than ubuntu?
<djustice> xenaxon_: and how did you kill your sudoers file anyway?
<xenaxon_> it says:
<James147> djustice: you cant login as root like that... it has no password
<vince> James147: Thank for the explanation
<djustice> memenode: doesnt matter. the actual c++ is what matters in the long run.
<jhutchins> Unless it's been set.
<xenaxon_> Segmentation fault
<xenaxon_> same as first error
<xenaxon_> for sudo su
<alvin> Never, ever use 'sudo su' (I forgot why)
<vince> I though segmentation error was a hardware error
<vince> ?
<James147> xenaxon_: you will probally need to use a live cd to fix the premision on sudo
<vince> *t
<jhutchins> alvin: Because "never use su without -".
<djustice> xenaxon_: hm. boot into a live disc, run konsole, mount your drive, and run the chmod command as root from the live disc...
<alvin> You have sudo -s or sudo -i for that
<djustice> xenaxon_: and then figure out what you did wrong in the first place... or it will happen again and again...
<James147> xenaxon_: to login as root use sudo -i... never use sudo and su
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: Hang on a sec, I have a note that might be relevant...
<xenaxon_> I don't even know what sudo means, except that it means I'm running a command as root
<djustice> sounds like he chmod'd or chown'd etc or something...
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: Note says "For locked sudo database, sudo -k"
<James147> xenaxon_: sudo is used to run a command as root, su i beleave is used to login as another person (not sure if su can so anything else) generally use sudo not su
<xenaxon_> I managed to destroy it from my first day on linux
<vince> destroy what?
<vince> haha
<xenaxon_> I seem to have had that quality since I had my first computer
<jhutchins> James147: Right, su is usually defined as "Switch User", mostly used to become root.
 * vince has had 9 fresh installs so far this week
<xenaxon_> so what now?
<xenaxon_> live cd?
<jhutchins> James147: sudo is usually attributed to su+do (take action) but also alliterates to pesudo.
<James147> xenaxon_: its part of the learning experince :) and breaking a few systems teaches you what not to do :D
<vince> can't you like delete to files manually suing a live cd ?
<vince> that would work for windows haha
<jhutchins> Experience is proportional to data destroyed.
<xenaxon_> james147 you must be joking
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: No, not really.
<James147> xenaxon_: I must have broken my system a few times within the first few days of useing it as well :)
<xenaxon_> I hope I didn't break anything. cause it took me 18 hours to install all the programs and organise everything how I used to have it on wingoz
<jhutchins> xenaxon_: Most serious users screw up two or three installs well enough to reinstall.
<xenaxon_> :D
<vince> Do you guys know a little bit about Opensuse ?
<James147> xenaxon_: luckly its easy to install and quite quick :D takes me about 15 mins to reinstall a system
<vince> cause what happened to me last night was epic
<xenaxon_> I'm not reinstalling anything
<jhutchins> vince: Just that it's evil Novellware.
<xenaxon_> :))
<vince> well, an epic fail more likely...
<vince> *most
<James147> xenaxon_: you dont have to, things are usually fixable just sometimes a reinstall is quicker :) depends on how custmised your system is
<xenaxon_> i think I did this:
<xenaxon_> chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<James147> xenaxon_: you sure you dident chmod 770 /etc/sudoers? ... what dose the leading 0 do anyway?
<xenaxon_> I might have
<xenaxon_> So I need to start my sistem from live cd and mount this drive
<xenaxon_> then chmod to 0770
<xenaxon_> or what
<amichair> James147: I think the leading zero it to signify that it's an octal number
<James147> xenaxon_: and fyi, the 770 mean give the owner and group full access to the files (it goes owner|group|everyone and a value os 1 for execute, 2 for write and 4 for read i think)
 * vince is installing WIndows XP, 4 minutes to go
<xenaxon_> and 7 ?
<xenaxon_> full access?
<James147> xenaxon_: yes, 1+2+4
<James147> xenaxon_: read+write+exec
<xenaxon_> so 3 is exec & write
<James147> xenaxon_: well, 1 (exec) 2 (write) and 4 (read)
<James147> xenaxon_: yes
<xenaxon_> :)
<James147> xenaxon_: although I think you might need to read to exec? not sure though
<xenaxon_> I think 1 is read
<xenaxon_> anyway, whatever. I still can't sudo anything
<James147> xenaxon_: which is why it suggest 440, then only the owner (root) and group (root) can read it (although root can write to it as well anyway since it ignores the premisions execp for exec)
<xenaxon_> and I can't change permissions to sudoers
<vince> amichair:  Thanks, Java's working like a charm
<amichair> vince: congrats :-)
<James147> xenaxon_: the problem you have is you need to be root to change the premisions (since root owns the files) and you have no way of loging in as root
<xenaxon_> why
<vince> I missed the plugin bit last time
<xenaxon_> I know the password but it's not working
<xenaxon_> i tried su mypassword
<James147> xenaxon_: by default root has no password
<xenaxon_> and it says it's failing
<xenaxon_> I set a root password upon install, when it asked me
<James147> xenaxon_: sudo uses your password
<James147> xenaxon_: not roots and if you havent set one up root dosent have one :S
<xenaxon_> so the one I set was my account's password?
<ikaruga2099> hey all, trying to get my power button to work. Can someone post their /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh to pastebin.com???
<xenaxon_> anyway you put it, it still fails tu authenticate
<James147> xenaxon_: the only way I can think of is to use a live cd, mount your drive in there then use the live cds root to chance the premisions (ie use "sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers" form the live cd)
<xenaxon_> you mean 777
<James147> xenaxon_: no
<xenaxon_> well 440 is just reading
<James147> xenaxon_: 440 sudoers file should not ahve any other premisions other wise you have no root account as anyone can edit that file and make them self a sudoer (and thus have root permisions)
<James147> xenaxon_: thats all you need for sudoers file
<xenaxon_> ok
<xenaxon_> isn't there any rollback
<xenaxon_> or recovery
<xenaxon_> there's nothing I can do?
<James147> xenaxon_: root can write to any file
<xenaxon_> how do I check the current permissions of sudoers
<James147> xenaxon_: you could enter a recovery mode and do it
<James147> xenaxon_: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<James147> xenaxon_: should be like this: -r--r----- 1 root root 557 2009-10-10 12:41 /etc/sudoers
<xenaxon_> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 557 2010-03-29 19:09 /etc/sudoers
<James147> xenaxon_: the fire bit is -|r--|r--|---  type|owner|group|everyone  type being - for file, r for read w for write and x for exec
<James147> first ^^
<James147> xenaxon_: I would boot in to revocery mode (or use a live cd) and change that
<amichair> xenaxon_: reboot, select recovery mode in grub, this should give u command line with root priviledges. run 'chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers' followed by 'reboot'. hope it works :-)
<xenaxon_> ok
<xenaxon_> talk to you in a few mins
<jkd4> Look here! Where is the socks proxy option in konqueror?
<xenaxon> I'm back
<xenaxon> fixed it. thanks allot!
<amichair> xenaxon: and wine removed ok?
<jkd4> genii: that page doesnt say anything about socks proxies
<xenaxon> wobbly windows with stiffness set to 1 is amazing
<xenaxon> :))
<jkd4> xenaxon: also drains memory unnecessarily
<jkd4> and cpu
<James147> jkd4: but if you like it and have the resources then it dosn't matter :)
<xenaxon> yeah I know it drains
<xenaxon> I just activated it for fun
<xenaxon> i'm not into actually using it
<xenaxon> fps drops to 30
<xenaxon> when wobbling
<James147> xenaxon: lol
<jkd4> I just download a hot theme to make the desktop look nice
<jkd4> and the windows
<jkd4> Look here! Where is the socks proxy option in konqueror?
<vince> good xenaxon
<vince> I just download a windows 7 theme for KDE
<vince> feels like home
 * vince is of course joking
<backtrack4> hi admira
<rmrfslash> I installed chrome from the deb, however, I can't see it in System Prefs > Default Applications when I try to setup a def web browser.
<rmrfslash> anyone know what the heck is up here?
<xenaxon> vince: Nice :D
<xenaxon> vince: do you know how to setup multiple vhosts. I don't know where the vhosts file is kept on linux
<rmrfslash> locate vhost
<rmrfslash> sudo updatedb
<rmrfslash> locate <string>
<rmrfslash> /etc/apache2
<xenaxon> it doesn't return anything
<Oxymoron> amichair: Back :)
<rmrfslash> did u run updatedb?
<rmrfslash> sudo updatedb
<rmrfslash> (I assume this is an apache question btw)
<xenaxon> ok, yes it iss
<xenaxon> I've already set the hosts file in etc
<Oxymoron> amichair: Sorry if I was a little bit uhm irritated before :P I am irritated on this problem still, but not in the same way after some food :P
<rmrfslash> so you edited /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<rmrfslash> is what you're saying
<xenaxon> no
<xenaxon> I've edited dns
<xenaxon> in etc/hosts file
<amichair> Oxymoron: it's always irritating when your system doesn't 'just work'... unfortunately, I don't think I know enough about it to help u :-/
<xenaxon> and now I have to setup the vhosts in apache
<xenaxon> but I'm not sure how because the folder structure is different from windows
<xenaxon> in windows I had a specific httpd-vhosts file
<xenaxon> and on kubuntu the only familiar file is in sites-enabled
<rmrfslash> you make a virtual host in the sites-available dir
<xenaxon> and how do I name it?
<xenaxon> I currenty see 1 file: 000-default
<rmrfslash>   <VirtualHost *:80>
<rmrfslash> blah blah blah </VirtualHost>
<xenaxon> do I edit in that file?
<xenaxon> yes that I know
<Oxymoron> amichair: Well overall my experience of Kubuntu Lucid and KDE 4.4 is awesome but if and when I want to watch movies I want everything just to work out of the box ;) The video problem is the only one for the moment that really annoys me, other small bugs I can live with.
<xenaxon> but I'm not sure if I should make a different file or edit that one
<rmrfslash> backup that one and then edit it
<amichair> Oxymoron: from what u said, it does work out of the box. but not out of an upgrade...
<rmrfslash> cp default default.bak
<rmrfslash> vim default
<rmrfslash> ::: mess it up:::
<rmrfslash> :::save:::
<FloodBotK1> rmrfslash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmrfslash> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<James147> xenaxon: I would replace vim with an edirot you are use to :) its not the easiest thing to learn quickly:)
<James147> editor ^^
<rmrfslash> sudo apt-get install gedit
<rmrfslash> gedit default
<rmrfslash> if you like guis
<James147> rmrfslash: kate is the default editor here :P
<rmrfslash> :P
<xenaxon> yes.
<James147> rmrfslash: well, on kde... I tend to use vi
<rmrfslash> im still partially stuck in gnome-world
<xenaxon> I can use kate, I'm used to using allot of different editors
<rmrfslash> sudo apt-get install vim-full
<xenaxon> I also have the PHP Eclipse
<rmrfslash> 90 MB later you have syntax highlighting
<amichair> xenaxon: u can google "apache2 debian configuration files" or something like that, and read up on the debian way of splitting up the conf files... was confusing for me too when moving from windows
<rmrfslash> PDT
<James147> xenaxon: just warning, vi can be dificult to get out of if you have never used it before :)
<rmrfslash> best PHP IDE for $0
<Oxymoron> amichair: But that is paradoxal. If I would upgrade from one version to another and get errors, why should the new upgrade work if you upgrade a clean version of the new one? :D
<Oxymoron> amichair: Something happens between there ...
<xenaxon> first one seems to be working
<xenaxon> first vhosts
<xenaxon> vhost*
<genii> jkd4: <jkd4> what does "use persistent connections to proxy" mean in the proxy settins menu of konqueror?"   is the question you asked which it had the answer to.
<rmrfslash> I think it means that Konqueror will use a persistent TCP connection to the http proxy rather than establishing a new connection for every request. Probably make things a bit faster.
<rmrfslash> Is this correct?
<rmrfslash> no need to make dual TCP connections per every request
<rmrfslash> and you know at least one of those connections is always to the same node (the proxy)
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> How do i turn off that F12 search auto starts on start up i even tried to remove it from startup list but it comes back !!!!!!!!
<Oxymoron> amichair: Do you know where to look? I cant google it because I cant search correct queries I guess, almost nobody know how to fix it in any support channels no matter if its dev or not. I want somewhere to start looking that I havent looked before? For isntance, could it be any file /home/username/.* that mess things up because mostly things stay in home folder and everywhere else it changes once in awhile. Then I saw one
<Oxymoron> problem today was that xorg.conf saves over backup files and not the real one if those exist and it really sucks.
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> ?
<rmrfslash> what the heck is F12 search
<amichair> Oxymoron: if it's anything to do with kde, all the conf is under ~/.kde folder - u can try renaming it and restarting and a new one will be created instead
<Ahmed\> What fo you mean ? i mean it starts up on the tastbar up there next to bluetooth icon
<Oxymoron> amichair: Yeah I guess I try that for starter :)
<rmrfslash> I don't have this icon
<rmrfslash> is it in the system tray?
<Ahmed\> no i mean that
<Ahmed\> just press F12 and see
<Ahmed\> i guess its off lemme logout BRB
<rmrfslash> when I hit F12 nothing happens
<rmrfslash> at all
<Ahmed\> Here
<Ahmed\> back
<amichair> Ahmed\: are u on lucid?
<Ahmed\> I mean i cleared it
<Ahmed\> NO I am on KK
<Ahmed\> :)
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmrfslash> I'm on karmic
<Ahmed\> me too
<rmrfslash> sweet
<Ahmed\> Thinking about to switch it to Lucid next month LTS
<Ahmed\> :)
<Ahmed\> I like using Gnome so
<rmrfslash> did you install some search application or something
<rmrfslash> that's not in the standard install?
<Ahmed\> Yes exactly
<Ahmed\> :)
<rmrfslash> what's it called?
<Ahmed\> so it was running on and kinda i dont like stuff on my taskbar :$
<rmrfslash> why don't you uninstall it if you don't like it
<Ahmed\> i think indexing search
<rmrfslash> it's not nepomuk is it?
<Ahmed\> Just a second
<Ahmed\> Tracker search tool
<Oxymoron> amichair: Doesnt seem to be kde configfalties anyway
<Ahmed\> I think this
<rmrfslash> tracker is a gnome thing right?
<Ahmed\> Yes
<Ahmed\> and it doesnt even search HHHHHHH
<mm_202> Hey guys, anyone have any luck with getting a Bluetooth headset working with Kubuntu 9.10?
<James147> Ahmed\: use #ubuntu for gnome or ubuntu related questions
<Ahmed\> I know but :) i join this room
<Ahmed\> HEY James its you
<Ahmed\> I had a few questions :)
<Ahmed\> Can i ask you one a day :P
<steven_> I'm having a problem with x starting its saying display is not set up
<James147> Ahmed\: we mainly know kde related problems, you will get much better answer for ubntu and gnome in #ubuntu
<Ahmed\> Oh but i won't get any James over there :)
<Ahmed\> Okay thank you :)
<James147> Ahmed\: :p
<Ahmed\> True :)
<rmrfslash> Ahmed\: I just tried googling about to figure out how to uninstall tracker
<Ahmed\> James, how can i check which application is currently Connected to the internet ? i mean for example Firefox i can see but rest and over all connected programs?
<GNU\colossus> Ahmed\: man netstat
<rmrfslash> sudo netstat -tanp (for tcp connections)
<Ahmed\> oh well i can see that thing on software center lemme uninstall
<rmrfslash> sudo lsof -i:80
<Ahmed\> this also works on Linux ? netstat
<Ahmed\> Just a secon
<rmrfslash> ther'es a variety of junk out there for interrogating the net connections
<alvin> lol, also works on Linux :-)
<Ahmed\> Well great ! this will take an hour to see :$
<Ahmed\> hhhhhh yeah been on windows before so :$
<rmrfslash> does netstat work on linux....... :-/
<Ahmed\> her'es a variety of junk out there for interrogating the net connections
<rmrfslash> good grief
<Ahmed\> HUH hahah
<GNU\colossus> Ahmed\: netstat will display results a lot faster if you disable rDNS lookups
<rmrfslash> yeah
<Ahmed\> How do i do that  ? GNU ?
<rmrfslash> don't use the "n" option I think
<GNU\colossus> Ahmed\: just run it with the -n switch
<Ahmed\> cause i need only for applications and this mix up
<Ahmed\> okay
<rmrfslash> or I mean, *do* use "n"
<Ahmed\> same command for windows :P
<rmrfslash> go windows.
<Ahmed\> i did use             n
<Ahmed\> NO NO :$
<alvin> I'm fairly certain netstat existed before Windows
<rmrfslash> alvin: :)
<GNU\colossus> yeah, it does. it's broken in at least one implementation there.
<Ahmed\> Dont wanna see windows again :$
<Ahmed\> sudo lsof -i:80 this doesnt works :)
<rmrfslash> sure it does
<sithlord48> what are you tring to find out ?
<ubsafder> what user runs the cron
<rmrfslash> crontab -e
<rmrfslash> cat /etc/crontab
<Ahmed\> I mean i am tryping to find, How can i see if which software is currently connected to the internet :) Netstat n
<James147> ubsafder: cron is run by root i think
<Ahmed\> ?
<rmrfslash> the "p" switch shows you the process
<rmrfslash> ^^
<Ahmed\> huh
<rmrfslash> sudo netstat -tanp
<rmrfslash> look all the way to the right
<Ahmed\> Okay
<ubsafder> i can't get the machine to reboot automatically with cron wonder if it is possible
<Ahmed\> THANKS thats what i was looking for ;P
<sithlord48> damn u beat me too it ...
<sithlord48> althought i was gonna just say netstat -p , but yours is a bit more detail
<GNU\colossus> ubsafder: of course it is. but why would you want to do that?
<Ahmed\> Okay well netstat ? for all connected connections ? and netstat n? what is this for plus sudo netstat -tanp thats for connected softwares i get it
<ubsafder> force the user to get back on track he has attention issue the user
<rmrfslash> sudo will get you everything and won't get you hung up on those pesky permissions problems
<Ahmed\> what sudo command stands for ?
<sithlord48> netstat -p shows basicly what netstat shows but with program on far right
<sithlord48> su do
<sithlord48> or super user do
<rmrfslash> switch user, do
<Ahmed\> Oh thats great, I was dying to know what a SUPER USER IS :$
<rmrfslash> sudo -u foobar <command>
<Ahmed\> So P stands for Programs ?
<sithlord48> me thinks so (but prolly stands for process)
<rmrfslash> I don't think it stands for super user
<rmrfslash> it's switch user
<rmrfslash> like su
<rmrfslash> su - username
<rmrfslash> sudo -u username
<Ahmed\> lemme see
<rmrfslash> by default it's root
<sithlord48> i never thought of it that way cause u can do su (no name ) to be root
<rmrfslash> right default
<sithlord48> :) see learn new stuff every day
<Ahmed\> i mean, sudo apt-get ? this command
<Ahmed\> i will :)
<sithlord48> apt-get  basicly does package managment..
<Ahmed\> okay and sudo ?
<sithlord48> you can do apt-get install <packagename> and it will install the package
<Ahmed\> What is a super user ?
<sithlord48> sudo does things as root
<Ahmed\> Yes i see
<sithlord48> super use is root
<sithlord48> got ne more questions while im here ?
<Ahmed\> yes
<sithlord48> Ahmed are you a new user ?
<Ahmed\> what is this command for ?
<Ahmed\> Yeah i am :)
<rmrfslash> the question mark? invalid syntax
<sithlord48> you might want to also sign up for a kubuntu forms account
<Ahmed\> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata ?
<rmrfslash> echo $? is exit status though
<Ahmed\> Well what for ?
<sithlord48> will reconfigure your timezone data package
<sithlord48> support @ www.kubuntu-forums.net
<Ahmed\>  i get this when i put that command
<Ahmed\> i will join it :) tomorrow
<sithlord48> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ <- thats correct
<Ahmed\> but i like using it Gnome :) but i am on KDE 4.4 as well as on Xubuntu
<Ahmed\> oh
<rmrfslash> Is this correctly stated: apt-get actually uses dpkg wihch is a lower level package manager for debian distros... dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures the package using the lower level dpkg toolkit
<sithlord48> yes that correct
<rmrfslash> cool
<sithlord48> and unlike dpkg it will get the packages to be installed for you
<sithlord48> its ok ahmed we won't hold ur gnome use angist you :)
<rmrfslash> right, it gets the .deb packages and basically runs dpkg -i <pakage>.deb
<sithlord48> basicly
<rmrfslash> and does of course some database stuff to keep track of what you installed
<rmrfslash> or it might just use the dpkg database
<sithlord48> me thinks that part of dpkg
<rmrfslash> so basically synaptic is a wrapper that does #!/bin/bash dpkg $@
<rmrfslash> :D
<rmrfslash> kidding
<sithlord48> kinda in the most simplistic way of looking at it
<rmrfslash> I'm sure it does more than that
<sithlord48> a lot more
<genii> dpkg-reconfigure uses debconf
<rmrfslash> how do you search for packages in pure debian?
<sithlord48> synaptic
<rmrfslash> like the yum equivalent I think
<rmrfslash> oh
<sithlord48> you can do so w/ apt-get as well
<sithlord48> i just don't remember how its like apt-get cache <package> or something like that
<rmrfslash> I use aptitude,  and sometimes the yeild is a bit different. what's the story behind that?
<genii> rmrfslash: apt-cache search name
<rmrfslash> apt-cache search
<sithlord48> different front ends for dpkg
<sithlord48> if in not mistaken
<rmrfslash> I tend to use aptitude
<rmrfslash> but like I said, sometimes apt-get complains that a package has broken dependencies and aptitude just fixes them
<sithlord48> naw i use apt-get almost exclusively  (and i don't have a good reason)
<rmrfslash> I actually have a better time with synaptic than apt-get
<rmrfslash> sorry
<rmrfslash> aptitude
<James147> rmrfslash: I like its interactive view as well :)
<sithlord48> yes synaptic is nice.. but when u know the package name you can install it via the cli faster (cause of not waiting for synaptic to start)
<rmrfslash> and you don't need apt-cache, apt-get, etc... you just to sudo aptitude search foo
<rmrfslash> aptitude install foo
<James147> rmrfslash:  aptitude search dosent need sudo
<rmrfslash> though it doesn't have the remove --purge which I like from apt-get
<sithlord48> naw i goes like this on my machine , sudo apt-get update (update cache)
<rmrfslash> habit
<James147> rmrfslash: aptitude purge will purge :)
<rmrfslash> oh
<sithlord48> then sudo apt-get isntall (ususally know the name of this package)
<sithlord48> + profit
<sithlord48> there is no good reason i perfer it , i just do
<rmrfslash> I definitely like aptitude and it fixes most stuff. Also finds updates that apt-get doesn't
<Hazamonzo> Is there a kde equivilent of Gnome Schedule?
<rmrfslash> for example, I bet if everyone runs aptitude update, aptitude full-upgrade there will be stuff to install
<James147> rmrfslash:  i like: alias upgrade='sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade'  :)
<sithlord48> kontact prolly has it as a part of it ..
<Ahmed\> rmrfslash: you was right on ubuntu room they know Gnome so well :) thank you
<mfraz74> i usually do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rmrfslash> or https://mail.google.com
<James147> rmrfslash: and diff between full an dist?
<rmrfslash> that's a good one :P
<rmrfslash> no clue
<sithlord48> + 1 update / dist-upgrade
<rmrfslash> I just blindly do full
<sithlord48> ok i hvae to go for now ttfn all
<rmrfslash> I think I knew at one point
<rmrfslash> had to have
<mfraz74> and there's aptitude -F %p search "~c" | xargs sudo dpkg -P to remove anything left over after removing packages
<James147> Hazamonzo: for cron? System settings -> advanced -> Task schedular
<James147> rmrfslash: or just sudo aptitude purge ~c
<James147> rm :)
<James147> rmrfslash:  ^^
<rmrfslash> rm -rf / ??
<Hazamonzo> James147: http://imagebin.ca/view/ykv0RiH.html
<Hazamonzo> Am i just being blind?
<rmrfslash> see, you post a link, I click on it and it opens konqueror
<rmrfslash> grrr
<rmrfslash> no one post links anymore
<arch0njw> James147: rmrfslash:  there is no difference between full-upgrade and dist-upgrade -- only difference is the command run
<arch0njw> James147: rmrfslash:  "aptitude full-upgrade" is the same thing as "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<James147> Hazamonzo: heh, kde 4.3?? Im useing 4.4 might be an addition in 4.4 is so
<rmrfslash> oh
<rmrfslash> cool
<James147> arch0njw: and aptitude dist-upgrade as well?
<rmrfslash> 4.4 is pretty awesome
<Hazamonzo> James147: KDE 4.3 not the default shipepd with 9.10?
<alvin> Will KDE 4.4.2 be packaged for Karmic?
<rmrfslash> alvin: it is
<James147> Hazamonzo: yes it is, 4.4 is availbble in backports
<arch0njw> James147: technically, "aptitude dist-upgrade" is not a valid command -- though it might honor it and effectively pass it through.
<rmrfslash> oh wait
<rmrfslash> I have 4.4.1
<Hazamonzo>  James147How might i go about upgrading ?
<rmrfslash> did I miss something?
<alvin> Nono, I meant 4.4.2
<mfraz74> using the backports on my laptop, keep wanting to put it on my desktop, but need the courage to do it!
<arch0njw> James147: oh... reading from the ubuntu manpages site (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/) "... aptitude still recognizes dist-upgrade as a synonum for full-upgrade."
<rmrfslash> measure once aptitude twice, that's my motto
<James147> arch0njw: man aptitude -> This command was originally named dist-upgrade for historical reasons, and aptitude still recognizes dist-upgrade as a synonym for full-upgrade.
<rmrfslash> joking
<James147> arch0njw: so guess so :)
<rmrfslash> oh cool
<rmrfslash> so I'm using the updated flag :P
<arch0njw> James147: aye.  I use apt-get anyway.  for whatever reason, I don't like "aptitude"... too long to spell maybe
<rmrfslash> I'm cutting edge
<James147> arch0njw: i tend to apti<TAB>
<rmrfslash> alias!
<maco> apti<tab>
<alvin> actually, aptitude is the preferred program (official Debian documentation)
<James147> arch0njw: really anoying here as i keep typeing that :)
<mfraz74> whereas i do apt-g<TAB>
<arch0njw> James147: maco: indeed.  but it's like ONE CHARACTER longer than apt-get, dudes... ;p
<rmrfslash> there is definitely something different about aptitude and apt-get though
<James147> arch0njw: dam why dosent everyting have auto complete :S i keep hitting tab or ctrl+space everywhere :S
<maco> rmrfslash: not much anymore
<arch0njw> James147: the whole freaking world needs autocomplete...
<maco> apt-get didnt used to install Recommend, but now it doe
<rmrfslash> the whole world needs one package manager
<rmrfslash> and one network manager
<arch0njw> maco: correct.  that was an updated within the past release or two.  Just hit that one a couple weeks ago.
<maco> and apt-get didnt used to have "apt-get autoremove" to get rid of "was installed as a dependency but nothing depends on it now" but now it does
<rmrfslash> and one multimedia framework
<rmrfslash> and to delete ati graphics adaptors
<mfraz74> how do i install recommends with apt-get?
<maco> mfraz74: its automatic since fall 2008
<arch0njw> mfraz74: if you are using a recent release, that automatically happens.
<maco> well in debian...so probably spring 2009 here
<mfraz74> oh, hadn't noticed!
<rmrfslash> gotta run
<rmrfslash> cya
<arch0njw> mfraz74: if you want to really force apt-get's hand, you can specify the --install-recommends option.
<arch0njw> mfraz74: similarly there is the --no-install-recommends to be darn sure you aren't getting the recommended packages (assuming that's what you want to do)
<Ahmed\> apt-get autoremove ? what is this command for ?
<Ahmed\> should i be using it as a root user?
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: use sudo to run that; and it removes things that are no longer required.
<Ahmed\> Thanks
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ahmed\> apt-get autoremove
<Ahmed\> COrrect ?
<arch0njw> this answers lots of questions about commands:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<mfraz74> arch0njw: thanks
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ahmed\> Whats the difference between a root user and myself my own user account ?
<Tm_T> !root | Ahmed\
<James147> Ahmed\: root can do just about everything, you cant
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: "root" is the super-duper-massive user.  root can do everything -- which means if you "rm" the wrong thing, it's just gone.
<Ahmed\> ummm
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: using "sudo" to run system commands is safer because of the extra step of typing that and needing to enter your password.
<Ahmed\> wrong things ? james whats that
<Ahmed\> I see
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: for example, deleting system files
<Ahmed\> Oh !
<mfraz74> sudo rm -r /
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: or installing things without permission.  You can actually REVOKE the right for some users to run "apt-get" or "aptitude".
<James147> Ahmed\: Generally dont use root... (or sudo) unless you need to
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: mfraz74:  uh.. yeah.  NEVER run that command.
<Ahmed\> so should i always be on a root@ubuntu to use any command ?
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: no
<James147> mfraz74: wouldent quote commands like that... some people tend to listen and try commands out with thinking :)
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: be on as you.  if you need to run a system command, use "sudo".  that's the best practice with most systems.
<mfraz74> yeah, suppose i shouldn't have posted it
<Ahmed\> Okay what command you talked about ? up there
<Ahmed\> Never run this command ?
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: no.  nevermind.  better to not know :)
<Ahmed\> No well please :$
<Ahmed\> aptitude what is this for ?
<arch0njw> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<James147> Ahmed\: aptitude is used like apt-get too install and remove packages
<arch0njw> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Ahmed\> JAmes is this a same command as apt-get ?
<mfraz74> wasn't there a video on youtube showing what happens to a running system when you type the above command
<Ahmed\> hhhhhhhuh which above command
<arch0njw> mfraz74: that video was awesome
<James147> Ahmed\: Not exatly, they are two programs that do similur things
<Oxymoron> amichair: LoL I accidently removed .kde and when restore i Used mv and cp wrong :D
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: the command was a "very destructive system command" which basically destroyed the OS.
<Ahmed\> umm okay Jamaes
<Ahmed\> Can i see that @_@
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: apt-get and aptitude are not the same. suggest doing a web-serach for teh differences.  But they ultimately do they same thing.
<Oxymoron> amichair: So I had to copy a folder with wrong permissions ... Took awhile to fix xD
<Ahmed\> Yeah i see
<James147> arch0njw: althoug, dosent it treat root differtly now, the distructive command :)
<Ahmed\> James which command they are talking about that destroy the OS huh
<arch0njw> James147: I have not tried.  No plans to either.  I like my system to ... oh ... actually work. ;)
<James147> Ahmed\: I'm not going to say :)
<Ahmed\> Okay well never mind :)
<arch0njw> James147: tho maybe I need to make a vm fo the purposes of killing it.  Mad Scientist experiment, and such.
<James147> arch0njw: I mean from reading the man pages... --preserve-root  -- or something similar
<James147> arch0njw: --preserve-root    do not remove `/' (default)
<mfraz74> ok i'm off before my battery dies
<arch0njw> James147: ah, yes.  quite right.
<Ahmed\> brb
<James147> arch0njw: but I still wouldent try it :) ... well, execpt that once time.... in a virtual mechine i was about to delete :D
<Oxymoron> amichair: Alright, not kde, xserver, nvidia, xine, mplayer, gstreamer, compiz ... not much left to try :D Could be a bug though, but not sure if I know more who have same problem
<Ahmed\> I found it James
<Ahmed\> :P
<James147> Ahmed\: I advise you DONT use it :)
<Ahmed\> Okay okay i won't :)
<Ahmed\> James
<Ahmed\> What does *on the end means ? after a command
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: "everything".  Therefore "ls *" means "list everything".
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: and the random question marks are confusing because "?" is a wildcard as well -- but only for a single-character :)
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> i mean what is that really use for, I mean i dont need it on sudo apt-get ? with a start !
<Ahmed\> star !
<James147> Ahmed\: * will match everything in your current directory :) useing it with something like...   *.txt will match any file that ends in .txt
<Ahmed\> umm thats good answer
<Ahmed\> See this is why i like James :$
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: * will not work with apt-get (or aptitude).
<Ahmed\> Yeah i see...
<James147> Ahmed\: Its generally used to math files and directoys, not in apt-get or aptitude :)
<vince> Hi
<James147> Ahmed\: if you want to know more look to regualar expressions... they can be very powerful :)
<vince> I screwed up again, need help
<Ahmed\> ummm
<James147> !ask | vince
<Ahmed\> i will
<ubottu> vince: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<James147> hmm, seems a little slow :S
<Ahmed\> am i ?
<James147> Ahmed\: , no ubottu
<Ahmed\> oh
<vince> Fine, I need to reinstall my sound and graphic drivers because I think that the virtualbox guest additions messed everything up
<vince> especially the experimental 3d support
<arch0njw> vince: are you having a problem with the host or the guest?
<vince> the host
<James147> vince: hmm, dident think the guest additions affected the host... you dident install them on teh host did you?
<vince> Kubuntu tells me that my recording device (my mic, which I can't use in skype) is gone and it wants to get rid of it
<vince> nope, on the guest (win xp)
<vince> plus "L'affichage composite n'est pas pris en charge sur votre système"
<vince> grrr
<Ahmed\> What's OpenBSD ?
<vince> fresh install this afternoon
<vince> FUCK THIS big time :(
<James147> Ahmed\: its an operating system baised on the BSD os
<arch0njw> !language | vince
<ubottu> vince: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * vince apologises
<Ahmed\> And what is ubuntu based on ?
<Ahmed\> kerenal ?
<vince> debian
<Ahmed\> oh
<Ahmed\> Isn't BSD more secure :)
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: vince: ultimately GNU Linux (unless I am mistaken).
<Ahmed\> umm correct
<James147> Ahmed\: ubuntu is baised on debian which uses the linux kernal
<vince> I don't understand what's happening :/
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: not necessarily.  They're just different.  The internets surely has this comparison well documented (somehwere).
<Ahmed\> SO it means its a Debian based ?
<vince> see
<vince> http://bayimg.com/caLhbaaC
<vince> I've got this message while the effects are actually enabled
<vince> http://bayimg.com/caLhbaaCj
<James147> vince: Links not working for me :S
<vince> 2nd link is ok
<vince> http://bayimg.com/caLhbaaCj
<Ahmed\> WHat is Linux Mint ?
<srdjan> bloody kubuntu >:(
<vince> Kubuntu
<srdjan> it wont let me start X as a normal user
<natman> hi
<robinking623> Hello, everybody, who has the experience with secpanel under kde?
<vince> ok, reboot and see whant happens
<Galvatron> srdjan - neither will Ubuntu or pure Debian.
<vince> i'm gonna trash the bloody laptop
<James147> Ahmed\: mint is a distrbution that is baised of ubuntu
<robinking623> I can not use secpanel under KDE
<srdjan> Galvatron: why not? :(
<Ahmed\> James what you think? which is the best in Linux OS, I mean over all
<Galvatron> IIt's not my work;)
<Galvatron> You mean ypu dont want sudo?
<James147> !best | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<robinking623> anyone with experience of secpanel?
<Ahmed\> i mean the best OS.ubuntu, fedora mint or redhat :)
<robinking623> Ahmed\: the best os is ms windows
<arch0njw> !best | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Galvatron> Mint and Ubuntu are both Debian. Mint is a modified Ubuntu.
<Ahmed\> ms windows HUH oh really ! i was on it from years
<Ahmed\> :P
<James147> Ahmed\: see previous answer with s/application/distrabution/
<robinking623> anyone can help me with the secpanel?
<Ahmed\> Oh that;s the only difference :) just modified :) but does it have Gnome ?
<robinking623> I can use it under gnome or xfce. but I can use it under kde
<Galvatron> It has whatever you install - just like any Linux.
<vince_> how can a internal device be removed without me noticing...
<vince_> I just don't get it!
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: please check out their website for more detailed information  about it.  They do a great job of explaining it.
<Ahmed\> Good idea
<vince_> http://bayimg.com/CaLHHAACj
<vince_> at least everythings working fine under gnome...
<Ahmed\> James, how to install programs exactracted on yoru desktop i mean how reall
<vince_> too bad nautilus is so limited
<Ahmed\> really
<vince_> any ideas ? http://bayimg.com/CaLHHAACj
<Galvatron> VInce - just for us, could you switch your system to English? Not everyone here speaks French.;)
<robinking623> vince_: what is that?
<James147> Ahmed\: an installed application is just an application that will run :p there iesnt really any difference and there are 100s of different ways to install something...
<vince_> It says, basically: an internal device (my integrated microphone) has been removed, would you like kde to tell it to go to hell?
<James147> Ahmed\: See the documentation that came with the program to see how to "install" it or get it to work
<Ahmed\> yes...
<Ahmed\> James Mac4Lin, its just a theme, can i try :)
<James147> Ahmed\: themes are usually placedin a directory somewhere... need to know a theme of what to know where
<vince_> :(
<Ahmed\> see
 * vince_ is threatening of going back to windows
<Ahmed\> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/
<Ahmed\> this here
<natman> Hi, is this the right place to learn about helping out in KDE?
<Ahmed\> yes natman, until we have a person like James
<Ahmed\> you are at the right place
<Ahmed\> :)
<arch0njw> natman: do you mean answering questions, or developing code?
<James147> Ahmed\: The project is built for desktop environments based on GTK <- as I have said before... #ubuntu for gnome I can't help you there
<Ahmed\> Okay :)
<Ahmed\> BRB
<James147> natman: #kde is better for kde spicific stuff..
<natman> Ahmed,arch0njw i was looking to help out in the marble project, i know very little if any code but i presume its not just code i can help with
<arch0njw> natman: #kde is the place you want to be, perhaps even one of the developer channels.
<natman> the #marble room is very quite, my first time using IRC so its all a little new to me
<arch0njw> natman: if you hop into #kde, they can better direct you (if that isn't the best place to be ultimately)
<James147> natman: see #kde or even the kde site that has lots of info if you want to help out
<natman> Thanks, one last thing, do i have to  just type your name for you to see a highlighted message, i am using Quassel
<arch0njw> natman: yes
<arch0njw> natman: you can also use 'tab' for autocompletion of names (very cool)
<natman> woah thats a help!! arch0njw James147 Ahmed :)
<Ahmed\> Back
 * vince is about to have a nervous breakdown
<vince> can you guys tell me at least how that is possible...
<vince> I have all those fancy effects but can't enable-disable them...
<James147> vince: are they already enabled/diabled?
<vince> they are enabled
<vince> but according to that bloody kde, I can use them
<vince> and my microphone juste disapread from my hardware list...
<vince> coincidence ?
<Ahmed\> James, i have downloaded that theme i pasted you the link of, i have extracted how do i install :)
<James147> vince: what happens if you rename .kde? not sure it will help but I'm not sure what else to do :S
<vince> it will mess everything up i'm sure
<James147> vince: kde should recreate it
<vince> i tried to uninstall my graphic drivers > reboot > reinstall
<vince> nothing's changed
<vince> i'm considering going back to gnome
<vince> at least it works fine
<vince> and disapearing devices....what the heck is wrong with that thing
<James147> Ahmed\: again, I dont know see the documentation that comes with the theme ->http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/files/mac4lin/ver.1.0_RC1/Mac4Lin_1.0_Documentation-RC2b.pdf/view
<vince> any ideas how to reinstall my chipset drivers ?
<vince_> Thanks for the tip James147
<vince_> KDE recreated everything and it's working fine
<vince_> And I added my microphone manually, worked as well, well I guess
<Ahmed\> Hello
<James147> vince_:  :)
<vince_> HOWEVER, having problems like this coming out of nowhere is just...frustrating...
<James147> vince_: not sure what created it
<Ahmed\> Anyone knows how to check whats on your desktop when you install a program when you have just extracted ?
<vince_> I have no idea
<vince_> I just installed virtualbox + guest additions
<vince_> and skype
<James147> Ahmed\: the desktop is located at ~/Desktop  (~/ means you home directory /home/USERNAME)  everything on your "desktop" is there
<Ahmed\> lemme see
<James147> vince_: I have all them and no problems, guest additions on a win 7 vm
<Ahmed\> No i mean when you are on terminal and you have to install any software for example chrome, how would you
<James147> vince_: might be bad luck and a cruppt file :S
<James147> Ahmed\: to install chrome you have to first down load the .deb from google
<Ahmed\> yes then
<James147> Ahmed\: click on it in dolphin is the easiest way
<Ahmed\> I'm asking for those files which are in a zip :)
<James147> Ahmed\: if there in a .zip then see the contents for how to install it.... there are many different ways and it depends on the program
<James147> Ahmed\: or see the site you got it from on how to install it
<Ahmed\> such as ?
<Ahmed\> it has this
<Ahmed\> read me
<James147> Ahmed\: then do what the file says :)
<Ahmed\> Run this script as a normal user (not root!) ***"
<Ahmed\> read -p "Press any key to start Installation or Ctrl+C to quit this install"
<Ahmed\> see
<vince_> James147:  yes bad luck I guess...
<Ahmed\> James
<Ahmed\> What's the program for wifi hacking ? i mean every one says Ubuntu has it airhack ?
<James147> !info aircrack-ng | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (karmic), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<Ahmed\> How do i get that ?
<James147> Ahmed\: Keep in mind installing it might be illegal depending on where you live... neve mind useing it
<James147> Ahmed\: sudo aptitude install <packagename>    <- learn the commands
<Ahmed\> ohh
<Ahmed\> what would be the package name
<Ahmed\> that means it works :P
<Ahmed\> James where do i get airhack to try
<James147> Ahmed\: see my prevoius comments and try to work it out
<Ahmed\> i am thinking :)
<Ahmed\> but what would be the package name...
<James147> Ahmed\: aptitude search <Searchterms> might also help
<James147> Ahmed\: I have said it :)
<Ahmed\> um okay well :)
<Ahmed\> so won't you tell me a quick way i am new here laa :$
<vince_> good night guys
<vince_> thanks for the help
<Ahmed\> take care vince
<Ahmed\> VINCE !
<Ahmed\> Listen
<vince_> yeah?
<Ahmed\> at least you tell me how do i install airhack
<Ahmed\> :)
<Ahmed\> PLEASE :$
<James147> !info aircrach-ng | Ahmed\
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Package aircrach-ng does not exist in karmic
<James147> !info aircrack-ng | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (karmic), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<Ahmed\> huh
<vince_> haha
<vince_> busted
<James147> Ahmed\: and since ubottu responds to !info <packagename>     ... and the command you need is sudo aptitude <packagename> ....
<vince_> Goood night !
<James147> Ahmed\: sudo aptitude install <packagename> sorry
<Ahmed\> Well good night
<Ahmed\> yes James i do get it but what i can't sort out at my own is
<Ahmed\> what is packagename
<Ahmed\> :
<Ahmed\> :)
<Ahmed\> wait
<Ahmed\> aircrack-ng :)
<Ahmed\> isn;t it
<Ahmed\>  ?
<James147> Ahmed\: yes....
<Ahmed\> See i told you
<Ahmed\> lemme try give me that command again thats same for apt-get
<James147> Ahmed\: sudo aptitude install and sudo apt-get install bpth work the same
<Ahmed\> Okay
<Ahmed\> Just a second
<Ahmed\> Downloading :)
<Ahmed\> James, i have installed it
<Ahmed\> now ?
<James147> Ahmed\: look for an online guide... its har too complex to discuss here
<Ahmed\> oh
<Ahmed\> well i better sleep then :) its too late
<Ahmed\> i mean 1:20 am
<Ahmed\> plus this crumps oh no :$
<Ahmed\> See you tomorrow :) thanks for everything
<Ahmed\> Ciao
<James147> cya
<Ahmed\> Bub bye :)
<mm_202> [15:56:48] <mm_202> Hey guys, anyone have any luck with getting a Bluetooth headset working with Kubuntu 9.10?
<djustice> mm_202: trunk?
<mm_202> djustice: trunk?  As in svn trunk of bluez or ?
<djustice> as in trunk kdelibs + trunk kdebluetooth = working bluetooth headsets? i thought...
<nathan_> The bluetooth hub starts out as NOT DISCOVERABLE, but and every time I try my motorola S9, kbluetooth manager reports that it does not suppor input?
<nathan_> I have a solid blue light
<mm_202> djustice: I will try that.  ty.
#kubuntu 2010-03-31
<kjajsdk> How can I install kubuntu from my pc?
<kjajsdk> without using wubi.
<jovis> burn a bootable cd and run it?
<kjajsdk> I dont have a cd right now..
<kjajsdk> Isnt there a way to install it from the pc?
<gottto> kjajsdk: d/load the cd iso - burn to disk - boot into the livecd - click install or use an usb
<gottto> there's pxe iirc
<jovis> yea put it on a usb then
<gottto> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kjajsdk> Well.. theres a problem am facing.
<kjajsdk> Each time I try to install Kubuntu on my machine, it doesnt work..
<kjajsdk> I thought its a HDD problem.
<jovis> it doesnt like you
<gottto> heh
<kjajsdk> I removed win7 and all partitions, and fixed it using partedmagic..
<jovis> i dont like you either
<jovis> i have the death sentence on 12 systems
<kjajsdk> I shreded my HDD.. and still now working..
<gottto> play nice now
<kjajsdk> jovis stfu kthx.
<kjajsdk> gottto any idea why?
<jovis> you have no cd or cd burner?
<kjajsdk> I do.. but why each time I install it, it fails?
<gottto> kjajsdk: only that the hd might be broke...
<jovis> fails exactly how
<gottto> or the cd is kaput
<gottto> does bad burns
<kjajsdk> jovis after logging on Kubuntu, it freezes off..
<kjajsdk> I tried ubuntu, it kept giving me kernal error
<jovis> try a different distro
<jovis> i had problems with fedora core on my machine
<jovis> i had to go to ubunto or suse
<gottto> it'll be the cd burner doing bad burns - check the disk when you first boot into it
<gottto> kjajsdk: ^^
<kjajsdk> gottto I checked it..
<gottto> k
<kjajsdk> It gave me no defects.
<kjajsdk> It worked fine on another machine..
<kjajsdk> But mine, no.
<gottto> kjajsdk: what's the comp you're using?
<kjajsdk> HP-DV6.
<kjajsdk> The old Ubuntu/Kubuntu works fine..
<kjajsdk> The 9.04
<gottto> seems very odd...
<gottto> kjajsdk: try the usb live
<kjajsdk> I used the same CD on a different machine and it works just fine..
<jovis> if the thing actually installs i would doube the burner is bad
<gottto> yep
<jovis> *doubt
<kjajsdk> It installs on other machines.
<kjajsdk> but this one, no ;/
<jovis> just try a differerent distro
<kjajsdk> What do u recommand?
<gottto> it does sound like it is your hardware tho
<jovis> i dunno, ive ran fedora code, suse, ubuntu
<kjajsdk> How come? The 9.04 works fine
<jovis> done ask me i didnt write the code
<gottto> the 9.10 kernel might not agree with your hware for some reason
<gottto> diff drivers etc
<kjajsdk> Shall I try fedora?
<jovis> pick whichever you want
<jovis> i meant fedora core*
<kjajsdk> What do u recommand me other than Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<gottto> I'd stick with debian based for apt
<kjajsdk> Other distro i mean
<kjajsdk> I like KDE :/
<jovis> its all basically unix, i dunno, im not the guy to ask about that
<gottto> look on distrowatch
<gottto> and find a kde based one
<Typos_King> kjajsdk:     sounds like a bad installation to me
<jovis> give me a bash shell and im happy
<Riddell> ** testers needed for KDE SC 4.4.2 on karmic
<kjajsdk> Typos_King I did the same installtion on another machine, and it worked fine..
<Typos_King> same cd?
<kjajsdk> Typos_King Yes.
<nixternal> TESTERS NEED FOR KDE SC 4.4.2 ON KARMIC - join us in #kubuntu-devel if you are interested in testing
<nixternal> TESTERS NEED FOR KDE SC 4.4.2 ON KARMIC - join us in #kubuntu-devel if you are interested in testing
<nixternal> TESTERS NEED FOR KDE SC 4.4.2 ON KARMIC - join us in #kubuntu-devel if you are interested in testing
<FloodBotK1> nixternal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nixternal> that's what I thought
<Typos_King> hehe
<kjajsdk> Typos_King Shall I try a different distro?
<kjajsdk> Maybe some hardwares doesnt accept ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> ahe... I'd thik is yes, some hardware incompatibility, it woudln't give a kernel stuff though
<kjajsdk> Where can I find Fedora KDE 64bit?
<Typos_King> is this a branded machine?  nec/compaq?
<kjajsdk> Typos_King: HP
<zus> so im trying to import akey, and when i open the kpackagekit... and navigate to import it ... "the process dies unexpectedly" whats going  on here?
<Typos_King> ahh, you mean  you're installing the 64bit version..
<kjajsdk> Yeah.
<kjajsdk> My machine is 64bit.
<Typos_King> kjajsdk:    you can install any distribution, and then install kde after
<jovis> has anyone ever messed with a honeypot? i think i found one
<kjajsdk> So its possible that fedora might work on my machine?
<jovis> try fedora core, and try suse
<Typos_King> I think so, and possibly kubuntu too, is just a matter of drivers
<jovis> some distors didnt work on my machine in similar ways that you are describing
<Typos_King> I mean, first I'd check the syslog and Xserver.0.log  to see what they say about drivers and any errors
<kjajsdk> I cant find fedora.iso
<Typos_King> and then download the .deb packages needed, like say. maybe linux-backports, maybe a kernel and maybe the restricted drivers, and installing in  a console session manually
<Typos_King> then try to log into kde
<kjajsdk> I cant find fedora.iso ;/
<Typos_King> ahem
<kjajsdk> Whats live CD?
<Typos_King> kjajsdk:    you want 1 cd or 1 dvd?
<Typos_King> hehe
<kjajsdk> 1 cd.
<Typos_King> oui
<kjajsdk> Whats live CD? It says 700MB iso file.. It install it live?
<Typos_King> those .... many distributions usually issue more than one heeh
<Typos_King> live?   no
<kjajsdk> What does it mean by live cd?
<Typos_King> is a live cd :), it runs live
<WaveADeadChicken> the disk that one can use without installing
<kjajsdk> U mean via internet connection?
<Typos_King> for someone using a 64bit system, I'd expect them to know that
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> maybe you could use the 32bit I'd gather
<jovis> typo_king you so mean
<jovis> im just a 29 bit hacker
<kjajsdk> Typos_King But I have 64bit machine
<Typos_King> something tells me some folks mistake dual-core for 64bit
<Typos_King> well.... I buy that
<jovis> have you ever codeed asm on ia-64?
<kjajsdk> Guys ur not helping ;/
<kjajsdk> Whats a live cd?
<jovis> ia-64 asm is quite interesting
<kjajsdk> It runs from the internet?
<Typos_King> I just find odd someone who runs a 64bit hardware and dunno what a live-cd is, most folks who run a 64bit system is usually for a server and they have some kind of administration backgrond
<kjajsdk> I bought this laptop from HP.
<kjajsdk> And it happened to be 64bit..
<kjajsdk> I didnt choose it this way
<James147> Typos_King: most moderen processors are 64bit
<Typos_King> well
<James147> Typos_King: even windows are starting to make the move.... slowly as it may be
<kjajsdk> So can any1 please explain?
<Typos_King> ......... alrite
<James147> kjajsdk: a live cd is a cd that will boot into a fully functional desktop so you can try it out without istalling it.... from most live cds yo can also chose to install it to a harddisk
<Typos_King> James147:    and kjajsdk  can't run a 32bit OS in it?
<kjajsdk> So can any1 please explain?
<Typos_King> I'd think he may be able to :)
<James147> Typos_King: 64bit can run 32bit, cant the other way around
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> well...
<WaveADeadChicken> download the live disk iso, burn it to a disk, put it in a drive and reboot, and the just relax and have fun
<kjajsdk> I hope this distro will work on my machine
<kjajsdk> am suck of windows expecially win7!
<Typos_King> I may be getting ... too old... last I recall poking hardware pages, it was just dual-core stuff, which isn't 64bit per se
<kjajsdk> especially *
<Typos_King> hehh
<kjajsdk> alright guys.
<kjajsdk> thanks for ur help :)
<James147> Typos_King: your right, dual core dosent have to be 64 bit, but most of them are
<Typos_King> kjajsdk:    I don't think the fedora live cd may install, btw
<Typos_King> it may run live, but not sure on the installation part to HD
<kjajsdk> Typos_King argh.. why not?
<kjajsdk> Why not?
<Typos_King> kjajsdk:     as far as I know, with the exception of ubuntu variants since 7.x which do both, live and optional install, other distributions only distribute either
<Typos_King> I think I may have seen a couple other, but not many
<kjajsdk> Maybe fedora's distro is compatible with my machine
<Typos_King> yea, but it doesn't come in 1cd though for install to hd, I don't think
<Typos_King> I poke their site and it showed 11cds or dvd
<Typos_King> same with debian, and suse and others
<kjajsdk> 11cds?
<kjajsdk> It says 700MB!
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> 11cds or 1 dvd, for HD install
<Typos_King> no for live session running
<kjajsdk> Whats the difference?
<kjajsdk> Sorry about my stupid newbie questions.
<Typos_King> most live-cd that I know of, don't install to hd
<kjajsdk> But we all start soemwhere
<kjajsdk> somewhere
<Typos_King> like knoppix, you can run it off a cd and works good, but won't give you the HD install option
<kjajsdk> Oh okaay..
<Typos_King> kjajsdk:   why not try the kubuntu 32bit?
<kjajsdk> I tried Kubuntu 64 bit.
<Typos_King> yes
<Typos_King> kjajsdk:   why not try the kubuntu 32bit?
<kjajsdk> It freezes off my machine after logging in..
<kjajsdk> Isnt it the same?
<Typos_King> soooooooooo
<Typos_King> no
<kjajsdk> What makes u sure that it might work?
<kjajsdk> I tried installing Kubuntu like an hour ago..
<kjajsdk> It didnt continue the installion..
<kjajsdk> It just froze with a blackscreen
<Typos_King> the 32bit might have drivers that may work with your hardware better, than the 64bit version package
<Typos_King> yeah, we heard that, on the 64bit though
<kjajsdk> Like after it gives u the Kubuntu logo and the loader.. it freezes..
<Typos_King> plus as I said, I'd work with the 64bit one, but getting .deb files and isntalling manually, like Restricted drivers and backports
<kjajsdk> So ur advice is to try the 32 bit?
<Typos_King> before logging into a kde session, and for all we know is just kwin, the kde window manager the one freezing, meaning, if you were to run some other window manager, like fluxbox, it may just run, and you can work from there to get more drivers or another kernel
<Typos_King> sure, the 32bit may have prepackaged drivers that maybe more compatible with your hardware
<kjajsdk> yeah.. when it was installed once, after logging it.. It freezes..
<kjajsdk> I removed it, and then tried to install it again.. It didnt work, it just gave me a blackscreen
<Typos_King> after logging in, that means when kwin started running startup services and processes
<Typos_King> just 'kwin' freezes doesn't mean all window managers will
<kjajsdk> It freezes like I cant do anything on the computer..
<kjajsdk> Cant click anything, cursor stops moving.. cant press on the keyboard..
<Typos_King> after logging in, that means when kwin started running startup services and processes
<Typos_King> not before
<Typos_King> so, it booted fine
<kjajsdk> yea..
<Typos_King> and loaded fine, the issue came about when it tried to get the kde window manager and its startup processes running
<kjajsdk> it booted fine.
<kjajsdk> After i enter my username and password, it freezes off..
<kjajsdk> Would 32bit solve this?
<Typos_King> not all window managers load the same processes or use the same configurations
<Typos_King> dunno, I'd think it may
<kjajsdk> If it didnt.. Shall I try fedora?
<Typos_King> I'd think you're the only one in this channel running 64bit I bet
<Typos_King> hehe, everyone else who is not having such issues, is using 32bit
<kjajsdk> The only reason ive chosen 64bit, because when I right clicked on "My computer - proporties" it says 64bit..
<Typos_King> try the 32bit then
<kjajsdk> I will :).
<kjajsdk> Thanks alot Typos_King.
<kjajsdk> See ya all tomorrow :).
<kjajsdk> Good night.
<Typos_King> ok
<FloodBotK1> kjajsdk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tm_T> silly bot
<ForgeAus> I found out how to update fiesty
<ForgeAus> need to replace archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ForgeAus> since fesity is no longer supported
<ForgeAus> ie, has reached end-of-life !... (so sad)
<James147> ForgeAus: but happens to everything eventually :(
<ForgeAus> well feisty was the only ISO I had on hand
<ForgeAus> and it wasn't THAT long ago... ubuntu release cycle is quicker than I thought lol
<James147> ForgeAus: Cant you DL a now one?
<ForgeAus> or has proven to be... in some ways
<ForgeAus> sure I can
<ForgeAus> just.. takes... time
<ForgeAus> my connection is slow too which doesn't help
<James147> ForgeAus: less time then updating everything? ... with possible problems for upgrading so much?
<ForgeAus> thats the problem best to use a live distro and fresh install new ones...
<ForgeAus> but what to do about your old data/non OS-files you had?
<ForgeAus> how to know which ones to copy/backup/etc?
<James147> ForgeAus: generally everything in /home you should backup
<Typos_King> ahemm
<ForgeAus> james, I agree with that
<Typos_King> what's wrong with feisty?
<ForgeAus> nothings WRONG with feisty, its just, outlived its lifespan for updates
<ForgeAus> you need to replace archive.ubuntu.com wtih old-releases.ubuntu.com in sources.list
<Typos_King> of updates?    soooo
<James147> ForgeAus: if you have anything stored anywhere else then you really should know about it :)
<Typos_King> rihgt I know that part
<Typos_King> ForgeAus:    that doesn't stop me from installing packages though, even new ones, it depends onwhat package that is, firefox latest will run fine
<James147> ForgeAus: I like wiping my os every version.... thats why I keep /home on a serpatre partitions... makes it alot easier as I just need to re mount and have all my old settings :D
<ForgeAus> hmmm I thought most config settings were in .etc
<James147> ForgeAus: system wide settings yes
<James147> ForgeAus: but most need to be edited manually... have you edited any?
<ForgeAus> yes but even though its human readable text lots of settings I don't exactly understand lol
<ForgeAus> although I'm learning, slowly
<James147> ForgeAus: I suggest you mack up and files you know you have edited, but generally I dont change enough of them to worry about it and though I do change I can easaly edit back again :)
<James147> make ^^
<ForgeAus> yes I recommend keeping backups of edited files too
<ForgeAus> mostly /etc is full of what windows used to use as .ini files...
<ForgeAus> until the evil system registry come in and changed everything
<ForgeAus> although from memroy I think even win3.11 had a system registry I remember doing something with it and the original word 6, but nothing so, extensive as what XP and later have...
<AzureDragon> Are the lucid repos down? I can't connect to them
<AzureDragon> Wait, i'm good. They work now. I didn't do anything though (other than trying again after a few mins)
<James147> AzureDragon: probally a connecton problems somewhere along the line :)
<luis_> Hello I got a CD with a setup.bin I need to install in Linux, how I can do it?
<tamran> can anyone please  help me get a 2nd gen ipod nano to work with Kubuntu 9.10 ... I've tried countless things and have a bunch of programs installed and still I can't find an app that works with it.  KDE itself finds the ipod fine though ...
<vbgunz> is there a way to check xorg options like renderaccel, backingstore?
<nullkuhl> i try to boot with karmic cd on HP envy 15 laptop, i get : Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device, Broken BIOS is Suspected.. , i went to hp website to check for bios updates, found nothing there. plz advice ! i cant install/run Kubuntu :S
<sky_> hello
<sky_> i need help installing flash player for browser, i am using kubuntu
<sky_> latest
<zus> sky_,  i was given this when i needed help...http://kubuntuguide.org/
<sky_> ok thanks
<zus> sky_,  it helped me, a ton! im glad i'm able to pass it on and help back.
<zus> has anyone installed runes of magic on kubuntu910 kde4.4?
<zus> do i down load all 5 individial files or the one 5.69 gig one wich i did and in 2 seconds it downloaded....wich is why im asking that was too fast for a file that big.
<rainy-day> Hm, I fdisk deleted a mounted partition, and then ran mkfs on it, and I can't umount - it says 'busy' - how can I force-umount it?
<iconmefisto> rainy-day: you can use the fuser command to find out which process is keeping it busy. eg: sudo fuser -m /dev/sdb1 (if sdb1 is the partition)
<rainy-day> iconmefisto: I already rebooted that system and now I can't fdisk that card at all.. I think I screwed up the flash card.. oh well
<rainy-day> thanks!
<iconmefisto> rainy-day: well at least they're not too expensive to replace these days :)
<rainy-day> my thoughts exactly :)
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> I have installed airhack from terminal, How do i try it on my own wireless ?
<Ahmed\> Hello ?
<padi999> hi all
<padi999> I would like to test 10.04
<padi999> is it possible to have it chosable in the grub so I don't have to let go totally of my 9.10?
<noaXess> hello all
<noaXess> what is now the preffered scan app for kde4?
<gottto> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<noaXess> gottto: kooka. is that still available? apt-cache search kooka shows nothing
<noaXess> think will install Xsane.. thanks
<gottto> I don't think so - go with xsane - it should already be installed afaik
<RurouniJones> Has anyone else lost ibus functionality since the last ibus upgrade?
<RurouniJones> It no longer works for me in a number of programs it worked before. says "no input window" for things like firefox, thunderbird etc.
<plattdeutscher> does anybody know some source of instant messaging usage statistics? (which protocol is used by which percentage, etc.)
<Ahmed\> Hi
<Ahmed\> How do i turn off the tab window on kopete while i am havnig a chat window ?
<fale> hi
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> ohh
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> HOw do i install realplayer on ubuntu ?
<Ahmed\> i downloaded but shows broken packages i mean can't install it !
<gottto> Ahmed\: try to update apt then upgrade and see how that goes
<Ahmed\> okay
<Ahmed\> Oh i didn't thought it will get upgrade !
<Ahmed\> its downloading :)
<Ahmed\> should i try after that completes ?
<gottto> you  can try it yes
<Ahmed\> what is this command for ? killall gnome-panel ?
<Ahmed\> :)
<gottto> it kills all gnome panels - stops them dead
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> i mean what is this command for ? i mean should i run it before install anything ?
<gottto> only run that command if you want to not have gnome panel show on your desktop
<Ahmed\> what is a gnome panel then ?i mean i did run but nothing happen
<gottto> gnome panel is the bar top and bottom in ubuntu
<gottto> where it says applications
<gottto> gnome panel is not in kubuntu
<Ahmed\> yes i can see that but it didn't disappear
<Ahmed\> :)
<gottto> prob didn't disappear 'cause it wasn't there...
<Ahmed\> I mean why would i ever use that command for ? its like refreshing Gnome !
<gottto> it doesn't refresh - it would get rid of the menu etc - you would do it to make a change in the config or something
<Ahmed\> ohh
<Ahmed\> Hello ?
<Ahmed\> Actually i downloaded mac4lin but couldnt install it
<Ahmed\> can you help me how to use airhack ? :)
<gottto> Ahmed\: I never used it sorry
<Ahmed\> Ohh
<Ahmed\> So do you know any program which cracks wifi :)
<gottto> I don't do wireless - to easy to crack :)
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> okay upgrade completed
<Ahmed\> now
<Ahmed\> ?
<Ahmed\> which package db ? of realplayer
<Ahmed\> cause i tried all !
<gottto> try the realplayer see if the upgrade brought in the broken packages
<Ahmed\> Okay the same package ? you mean which is broken right ?
<Ahmed\> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<Ahmed\> still the same
<Ahmed\> RealPlayer11GOLD.deb
<Ahmed\> i cant just install it WTF
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> How do i see that open windows on taskbar cause i created it i lost it all settings etc so the only thing is left is i can't see the open windows in that place tastbar i had to ALT TAB to switch :)
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: add the taskbar widget to it
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: add systray too, unless you don't want it
<tew88> Does anyone know how to lock Kubuntu from the command-line?
<Ahmed\> Okay back now
<Ahmed\> lemme see
<Ahmed\> iconmefisto: Thanks :)
<Ahmed\> Hello, How do i use airhack :)
<Ahmed\> ! how to use airhack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gottto> !aircrack
<Ahmed\> gotta
<Ahmed\> please help me how do i crack into wifi i heard about ubuntu is the only source can do it i mean if so how really i downloaded airchack and whats aircrack ?
<gottto> there's nothing on the bot about it
<Ahmed\> okay but you can help me on that :)
<gottto> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/backtrack-videos/1656-%5Bvideo%5D-how-crack-wpa-wpa2-aircrack-ng-airolib-ng.html
<gottto> Ahmed\: ^^
<Ahmed\> yeah :) lemme see
<Ahmed\> does it really WORKS ?
<Ahmed\> the file doesnt found when i click on download aircrack
<gottto> Ahmed\: where did you click?
<Ahmed\> i am here
<gottto> http://lpilinux.com/how-to-install-aircrack-ng-in-ubuntu.html try this Ahmed\
<Ahmed\> i mean how do i start
<Ahmed\> okay :)
<Ahmed\> This helps downloading aircrack wait a minute :)
<Ahmed\> okay i have done that
<Ahmed\> now what
<Ahmed\> second link
<gottto> look in the menu under network
<gottto> or internet
<Ahmed\> i already had that
<Ahmed\> installed
<Ahmed\> now ?
<Perun_> what is the standard picture editing app for kde4?
<gottto> Ahmed\: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/98025-how-use-aircrack-ng.html
<Ahmed\> okay brb be here :0
<Ahmed\> :)
<gottto> Ahmed\: this is better - http://www.adminlinux.org/2008/06/how-to-aircrack-ng-093-10-rc1.html
<gottto> Perun_: maybe digikam - I always use the gimp
<Ahmed\> back
<Ahmed\> man i mean isn't a easy way step by step :)
<Ahmed\> DOes it works on a wireless adopter ?
<gottto> Ahmed\: no idea - does the app have a help menu?
<Ahmed\> no well i have no idea :)
<Ahmed\> how do i download directory for ubuntu
<Ahmed\> and what is it anyway ?
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Lucid/10.04 Support in #ubuntu+1
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Lucid/10.04 Support in #ubuntu+1
<szemil> haho
<szemil> haho
<szemil> haho
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<noaXess> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gottto> noaXess: better if you do   /msg ubottu !cloning
<gringo> yooo
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> i have downloaded firefox 3.6 from the site and its in bz2
<Ahmed\> HOW DO I install :)
<telecentro_> ou
<Ahmed\> ?
<Ahmed\> HELLO ?
<gringo> bjr
<Ahmed\> ANyone here ?
<gottto> Ahmed\: tar xjvf nameoffile.tar.bz2
<Ahmed\> so like
<Ahmed\> tar firefox-3.6.2
<gottto> Ahmed\: then you have to compile it...
<Ahmed\> ?
<Ahmed\> how really
<gottto> !compile > Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\, please see my private message
<Ahmed\> isn't a easy way i can extract and install ?
<Ahmed\> i should use synaptic :) isnt easy ?
<Ahmed\> gotto: does aircrack works on wireless adopters ?
<gottto> Ahmed\: like I said before I don't know - and stick to what's in the repos if you don't want to compile stuff :)
<Ahmed\> umm
<Netronix_> hello !
<arch0njw> !hi | Netronix_
<ubottu> Netronix_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arch0njw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Netronix_> thank you very much :)
<Netronix_> the same in french does exist ?
<Netronix_> #kubuntu-fr
<James147> !fr | Netronix_
<ubottu> Netronix_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Netronix_> thank you !
<Netronix_> it's better now
<bigbrovar> is anyone using Kontact calendar, I am using it for the first time and it is just freezing on me :S
<basy> hi, i am looking for tool that can capture video of my jobs on desktop ....
<twoten_> I use download helper in firefox, it can grab and convert all at the same time!
<James147> !info kdenlive | basy
<ubottu> basy: kdenlive (source: kdenlive): a non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1000 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<basy> thanks
<twoten_> the video editor in blender is excellent as well
<sithlord48> video editor in blender .. does it work for any video ?
<rmrfslash> the VPN doesn't work through knetworkmanager
<rmrfslash> apparently
<rmrfslash> I click on the VPN icon and nada happens
<rmrfslash> booo knm
<rmrfslash> anf vpnc stinks
<rmrfslash> messes up /etc/resolv.conf
<rmrfslash> so I had to write a script to clean up after it
<James147> rmrfslash: I remember a while ago you could get it to work... you just couldent set them up
<rmrfslash> so now it's the opposite... awesome
<rmrfslash> I set one up just fine
<rmrfslash> but I can't connect
<James147> rmrfslash: I think I got it to work ages ago (although that was along time ago) by useing gnome-network-manager to set it up
<James147> rmrfslash: :S
<rmrfslash> yeah, it's a mess
<rmrfslash> kde used to have a nice plasmoid network manager thing
<rmrfslash> that hit the sh*tter
<James147> rmrfslash: they broak that a while ago :S
<rmrfslash> I know
<rmrfslash> I liked the message I got when I clicked on it
<rmrfslash> it was like "this thing is broke. if you use it you will mess everything up" or somethign to that effect
<rmrfslash> yet they left it in the os
<rmrfslash> recently i.e. 9.10 they actually remove it
<rmrfslash> ohhh you gotta love it
<James147> rmrfslash: it was broken in one of the updates I think... not sure if packages can be removed after the version is realeased, so i think they replaced it with a dummy plasmoid
<rmrfslash> wow I just got a crapload of updates
<rmrfslash> kde ones
<rmrfslash> oh it's 4.4.2
<rmrfslash> cool!
<rmrfslash> ::: installing without hesitation :::
<James147> rmrfslash:  :D had them yesterday
<rmrfslash> \me wondering if I will get any work done after this upgrade
<rmrfslash> woops
 * rmrfslash 
<FloodBotK3> rmrfslash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmrfslash> leave me alone floodbot
<rmrfslash> i am flooding like a mofo though
<James147> rmrfslash: heh, seems FloodBotK3 is being touchy today :)
<rmrfslash> brb
<rmrfslash> hopefully
<phitoo> Hello all! Is there a way to get rid of the timeout dialogs that pop up when all I want is shutdown ASAP?
<James147> phitoo: I think so, one sexc
<phitoo> james147: sorry! I don't understand...
<James147> phitoo: cant remember where the options is, give em a sec to find it :)
<_1x2_> help
<James147> !help | _1x2_
<ubottu> _1x2_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_1x2_> The following packages have been kept back:
<_1x2_>   python-kde4
<jhutchins> phitoo: How are you shutting down now and what is giving you timout dialog boxes?
<James147> phitoo: sware there use to be a "prompt logout dialog" option or similar... but i cant find it anywhere (kde 4.4.2)... Could it have been removed, if I even remember correctly :S
<James147> phitoo: lol, now I find it System settings -> Advanced -> session manager -> "Confirm logout" or "Offer shutdown options"
<eugenio> ciao a tutti
<jhutchins> m ,,,,,,,,
<James147> phitoo: also see System settings -> Advanced -> Power Management -> Edit Profile -> <Profile choise> "When power button if pressed" and "when sleep button is pressed" << they can be set to not offer options as well
<eugenio> avrei bisogno di sapere se esiste uno script per aprire all'avvio di kubuntu progrmmi su specifici desktop virtuali
<Kolia> eugenio: yes
<Kolia> eugenio: right click on windows title > advanced window settings and affect it to a virtual desktop
<eugenio> whwre  can i found it
<Kolia> then if you don't close the windows when shutting down kubuntu, at next restart it will open at same place
<eugenio> ok
<eugenio> tanks very much
<Kolia> prego
<eugenio> ma sei italiano o inglesee
<Kolia> francese
<eugenio> ahahahahaah
<Kolia> ma non si parle italiano qui
<Kolia> sol'inglhese ;)
<eugenio> ok ok sorry
<Kolia> :)
<eugenio> if i nedd help i'll contact you more
<Kolia> no problem if i'm around at same time.
<Kolia> now i have to go
<Kolia> ciao
<eugenio> ciao e grazieeeeeeeeeee
<Nafri> is there any msn client for linux that supports audio/video chat at the moment?
<phitoo> jhutchins: to shutdown I use the menu. Click on launcher, click on leave, click on Shutdown (or logout or restart).
<phitoo> james147: Thanks for the tip. Offer shutdown options seem to limit me to the logout out. I'll try the logout option now so I'll be off. Got to go anyway. Thanks for the help. Ciao!
<marcello__> con cosa masterizzo la iso di ubuntu?
<tsimpson> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phitoo> james147: Worked like a charm. Thanks. Ciao!
<KDesk> hi, how can I make the the printer applet and the bluetooth applet (both tray icons) don't start every time I login?
<James147> KDesk: I think you have to disable bluetooth to stop the bluetooth applet :S Or you just tell the task bar to hide them :)
<Whisky> Hello
<Whisky> Im trying to install Kubuntu on my HP notebook with Vista. I have 4 partitions on Vista along with 20 gigs of free space that I want to install Kubuntu on. kubuntu installer is asking me if I want to install them side by side and the other option that im interested in is USE THE LARGEST CONTINUOUS FREE SPACE. If I select this, would I lose dual boot?
<KDesk> James147: hi, I already hide them, but they are not useful if I don't have the bluetooth device and don't use printer so often. How can I disable bluetooth?
<Whisky> and when I click INSTALL SIDE BY SIDE, I get a little moveable aero with the free space shown
<Whisky> anyone? :(
<BluesKaj> Whisky, don't do the sise by side , select the manual install . then choose the partition for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> choose  / in the options when right clicking on the partition you want
<Whisky> done. So I just click FREE SPACE ?
<BluesKaj> no!
<Whisky> under /dev/sda there's sda1 sda2 free space sda5 sda4
<BluesKaj> what format is the partition you are choosing ?
<Whisky> FREE SPACE :/
<BluesKaj> format that partition to ext4
<James147> KDesk: might be able to in your bios, or you can by blacklisting the bluetooth module (disabled mine by adding the line "blacklist btusb" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  although when reading the guide online they suggested a different module that dident work for me :S
<g6255> helllo
<Whisky> and mount point / ?
<g6255> pls helpme
<g6255> mic doesn't work
<g6255>  any one pls
<Whisky> BluesKaj: Mount point should be / ?
<BluesKaj> Whisky, yes
<Whisky> okay it's sda6 now ext4 mount point / format CHECKED
<Whisky> forward?
<James147> KDesk: might be the hci_usb module though, thats when all the guides online suggest...
<Whisky> I really don't want to lose my data
<g6255> hi everyone
<g6255> pls help me
<BluesKaj> you won't if you install to the ext4 partition / , Whisky
<g6255> my laptop's mic doesn't work in kubuntu
<James147> g6255: please discribe you problem in a bit more detail (what program your useing, what mic, what version of kubuntu andthing more that might help)
<BluesKaj> g6255, open kmix and make sure your mic ctrls are selected and turned up
<KDesk> James147: thanks, this is odd because I don't have any bluetooth device, so, in bios there is no option, and before upgradeing to lucid it didn't started.
<g6255> thanks james147 and BluesKaj
<g6255> i turned them up
<g6255> i am using kubuntu 9.04
<Whisky> should I install boot loader?
<James147> KDesk: just knowiced on my lucid mechine, disabled it and kbluetooth is still running :S
<g6255> installed in asus u 80 a laptop
<lubse> hello, my sound is not working
<lubse> is has recognised my logictec USB headset in the mixer
<Whisky> ahh what the hell I clicked INSTALL anyway
<lubse> any tips?
<g6255> james147,  the output of aplay -l
<g6255> james174, **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<g6255> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<g6255>   Subdevices: 0/1
<g6255>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<g6255> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]
<FloodBotK3> g6255: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g6255>   Subdevices: 1/1
<James147> lubse: system settings -> multimedia and set the device prefence order
<lubse> up is highest?
<g6255> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<g6255> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<g6255>   Subdevices: 0/1
<g6255>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<g6255> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]
<FloodBotK3> g6255: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g6255>   Subdevices: 1/1
<James147> lubse: yes
<lubse> I get sound when I hit the test button :D
<lubse> no sound on youtube tho D;
<James147> lubse: there is a known problem with sound and flash :( try closing all other sound applications and trying
<g6255> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407181/plain/
<lubse> hmm, no luck
<lubse> ill try and download some music file somewhere
<g6255> BluesKaj,http://paste.ubuntu.com/407181/plain/
<g6255> BluesKaj,the output of aplay -l
<lubse> I have no app to play a .wav file :-/
<lubse> how do I know if the flash player firefox plugin is installed correctly?
<kjartan> hi im new to linux :P and can any one say how i set my linux up to play games? :P
<James147> lubse: it works :S
<alakoo> kjartan: what do you mean
<James147> !info wine | kjartan
<lubse> ye, it plays video
<lubse> but no sound
<alakoo> display drivers (and possibly wine)
<ubottu> kjartan: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 7359 kB, installed size 54436 kB
<James147> kjartan: if you want windows games that is
<James147> lubse: try purging and reinstalling flash
<kjartan> ok but how i install and update my graphic card and wierless internett ?
<kjartan> i mean so i can play games like WoW and css
<CrissiD> lubse... i had the same problem
<CrissiD> when i first switched
<CrissiD> you have to install the restricted extras
<lubse> how I do that?
<CrissiD> through the ubuntu software search
<CrissiD> type in flash
<lubse> KpackageKit
<lubse> 1 installed
<lubse> 8 available
<CrissiD> and it should pull up one that reads...  restricted extras
<CrissiD> or something like that
<lubse> not there
<James147> !restricted
<lubse> I have the flash plugin installer installed
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CrissiD> kubuntu restricted extras
<CrissiD> thats what its called
<James147> lubse: try purging that and reinstalling it (the flash)
<lubse> its a firefox plugin
<lubse> not a package
<lubse> I'm not sure what is pruge
<lubse> purge*
<James147> lubse: purge removes the config files as well (need to use aptitude or apt-get from terminal) -> sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<lubse> yes, but since its a firefox plugin
<lubse> I can't do this
<lubse> I never installed any package
<g6255> hello
<g6255> anyone
<g6255> here
<proj3k7> Wow, What a great Distro, I am newer to linux and are trying KUbuntu for the first time and love it.
<kjartan> is there a way to get wireles internet card working in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> kjartan, which wifi card ?
<kjartan> hm what you mean ? :P im on my portable pc
<proj3k7> I once got a Wireless mini-pci card working with ubuntu.
<proj3k7> OpenWRT is a great site to get started.
<kjartan> how do i know what my wifi card is ?
<proj3k7> It helped me get two different cards up and working.
<BluesKaj> proj3k7, lspci , look for inetcontroller or some such
<jovis> kjartan: lspci
<lubse> I'm at this website, I wish to get the .apt file
<proj3k7> Mine are working fine right now but Ill keep that in mind for sure.
<lubse> but firefox refuses to download since .apt is not associated with any programs
<Whisky> BluesKaj: I have Kubuntu installed and I scanned my network and connected to my WiFi network but I can't browse the internet. Why?
<lubse> how do I associate .apt with the proper program (probably KPackageKit)
<lubse> ?
<proj3k7> It shouldnt need to be associated to downlaod though.
<kjartan> how to type in red?
<kjartan> 08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<jovis> kjartan: like this
<kjartan> yea
<BluesKaj> Whisky, in the terminal : ping google.com
<BluesKaj> !pm | kjartan
<ubottu> kjartan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kjartan> !pm BluesKaj like this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> kjartan, I prefer not to be pm'd ...the questions asked can be answered by ppl who may know the am=nswer when thepm's ppl may not know
<kjartan> ok
<jovis> what is !pm supposed to be
<jovis> it's /query
<kjartan> is there an update cmd for graphic card and wifi card?
<BluesKaj> kjartan, have you tried connecting with network manager ?
<James147> jovis: !pm gets ubottu to respond with the above message ^^
<James147> kjartan: jockey-kde will help install/update proprity drivers
<jovis> yeah but its tyaslking about PMs, the real command is /query
<James147> jovis: that is a form of pm ^^
<BluesKaj> pm=privatemessage =Open Query
<jovis> yeah all im saying is pm wouldnt be obvious to an irc newbie as a /query command
<BluesKaj> well, let's not get hung up on it...that's the first time someone didn't know what pm meant , that I've seen here for many yrs
<SJrX> For some reason I have two volume controls in my system tray, but only of them does anything, the other one just sits there. I've tried rebooting but nothing. It seems that there is only one kmix process and killing it, removes both.
<SJrX> sorry it only wipes one of them
<SJrX> the other is just sitting there
<alakoo> restarting system tray might work
<SJrX> no I've already restarted a billion times
<SJrX> actually probably more like 3.2*10^5 times
<zus> with the dolphin file manager is there a way i can column the folders, with home and a mounted HDD? to drag items to than have to go back in home?
<generaldisarray> hey all
<gottto> zus: what you want is a dual-paned file manager - dolphin isn't one - try midnight commander - it's in the repos
<zus> gottto,  thank you. would konqueror work also?
<generaldisarray> so I recently switched from ubuntu to kubuntu, in ubuntu i was able to run kde programs, can I run gnome programs under kubuntu or does it depend on the program?
<zus> never even looked at konqueror, yet so im asking.
<gottto> zus: no - konq is single paned as well :)
<zus> thanks.
<htrejh_> generaldisarray: ofc you can
<gottto> np
<generaldisarray> glorious
<iconmefisto> dolphin can have 2 panes. konqueror can be split into even more panes
<James147> zus: you can have two panes in dolhpin... (view -> split)
<zus> generaldisarray,  i found that most of my ubuntu programs i used were ktorrent k9copy amorok....so i switched like a week ago
<htrejh_> generaldisarray: when you start for example a gnome program on kde, it will load the gnome libs, but you can run it anyway
<generaldisarray> well what happened was when it updated to the newest kernel ubuntu wouldnt start, and so i decided to try kubuntu cuz i liked the look of kde better anyway
<generaldisarray> then i realized i could just uninstall the newest kernel
<generaldisarray> lol
<generaldisarray> thanks for your answers btw
<kjartan> need sery help ..... my startbar dissapeared ;S how do i get it back?
<James147> kjartan: right click the panel -> add widgets
<kjartan> and then? :P
<James147> kjartan: drag "application launcher" back
<James147> kjartan: can be a bit finiky with its placment :S (can rearrange after with right click -> panel settings | drag the widgets around while the settings is open)
<kjartan> didnt work and it all started with all items going to the left (maybe i draged them there) i wanted it back to normal but didnt work then i tried to close activity bare or something like that and it is gone
<zus> James147,  thats the ticket... thanks exactly what i needed...this is the reason i switched to kubuntu (column worked for a few things but...)
<James147> kjartan: did the panel disapear?
<kjartan> yes
<James147> kjartan: right click teh desktop -> add panel
<kjartan> yea it just came an small box in the left corner c
<James147> kjartan: rightclick it -> panel settings -> more settings | maximise panel
<kjartan> yea but it is still empty :(
<James147> kjartan: then you can right click -> add widgets and drag tehm one by one back (there is a way to reset the entire desktop if you want)
<kjartan> how do i reset the whole thing? :D
<James147> kjartan: to reset all widgets positions and backgrouds that is
<kjartan> how do i do that? :P
<James147> kjartan: remove plasma* from ~/.kde/share/config
<kjartan> ?
<James147> kjartan: (plasma* being all files that begin with plasma)
<kjartan> what u mean plasma?
<James147> kjartan: plasma is what the workspace is called
<kjartan> aah
<James147> kjartan: the desktop the panel are all part of plasma
<kjartan> and what to type to reset it?
<James147> kjartan: remove the config files that start in plasma will reset it to the defaults (will need to log out and back in)
<James147> kjartan: just delete or rename them
<kjartan> but where do i find them?
<genii> ~/.kde/share/config/     probably
<James147> kjartan: ~/.kde/share/config  (~/ mean your home ie /home/USERNAME) (.kde is a hidden folder alt+. to show hidden folders in dolphin, or jsut type its address)
<kjartan> and i just delete the .config folder?
<lalalol> what is THE best singleplayer tetris clone for kde? so no website, an application
<zus> ya can also click view and click show hidden folders.. least i can (have it set atm)
<generaldisarray> so do the programs made for the gnome environment load slower in KDE bc it needs to load the libs?
<James147> kjartan: No... unless you want to reset ALL your kde programs
<genii> kjartan: No, the specific file inside that folder
<kjartan> what u mean by kde programs?
<James147> kjartan: .config or .kde/share/config?
<James147> kjartan: .config will contain config files for some applications but not have the files you want
<kjartan> what was the name of the file i need  to delete?
<kjartan> there are many plasma files
<alonea> so, someone a few days ago said that I didn't need to ndiswrapper my drivers and I tried installing some generic driver thing that was in the package manager, but they didn't seem to do anything and he dissapeared.
<James147> kjartan: easiest way would be to run from terminal this "rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*" (without quotes)
<genii> generaldisarray: Basically thats the idea, yeah
<James147> kjartan: remove anything starting with plasma
<alonea> I have a new netbook with an Atheros card. the ndiswrapped drivers are really buggy and I get DC'd a lot when I use wpa2
<lalalol> what is THE best singleplayer tetris clone for kde? so no website, an application
<kjartan> rm: cannot remove `/home/kjartan/.kde/share/config/plasma': No such file or directory
<kjartan> in terminal
<genii> !best | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lalalol> thx genii
<James147> lalalol: the kde tetris game is kblocks    but see the above about "best" :) ^^
<iconmefisto> kjartan: did you have the * at the end? it should be plasma*
<lalalol> kblocks, ill try it out, thx James147
<alonea> this is the card that it lists under lspci: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<slow-motion> hi
<kjartan> ye first time
<kjartan> should i try restart my comp?=
<James147> kjartan: no, just logout and back in
<haros> I have somehow managed to lose the fn keys that takes wifi up and down, anybody able to help?
<kjartan> ok brb
<zus> ok just to be clear... is there a Kubuntu-bugs or do i report to ubuntu-bugs?
<zus> and do i still use launchpad for  bugs stuffs?
<whisky> WiFi on my Kubuntu is EXTREMELY slow. Help :(
<alonea> but yeah, the wifi a lot of times refuses to connect or it will connect for a while and then DC and refuse to connect again unless I restart my computer.
<iconmefisto> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kjartan> thx james147 it worked :D
<kjartan> but how to install games from cd like WoW?
<alonea> iconmefisto: this card is a newer model I think and if I remember it just says to use ndiswrapper
<kjartan> when i click  installer.exe in the cd the wine mark starts jumping but notthing happends?
<James147> !info wine | kjartan
<ubottu> kjartan: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 7359 kB, installed size 54436 kB
<kjartan> event not found
<alonea> ok, so the thing I had installed was: linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic
<James147> kjartan: might want to check out http://www.winehq.org/
<James147> kjartan: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/ is a nice front end for wine as well (free)
<peto> hi all
<peto> someone from slovakia?..
<pol> I downloaded the kubuntu-desktop-amd64 version (hoping it will run on intel too), but the file is 712Mb. My CDBurnerXP soft (win) doesn't want to burn it to a disk... isn't it meant to fit on a 700Mb disk ?
<kjartan> there is no packages for kubuntu
<kjartan> and dont i need wine to have playonlinux=
<kjartan> ? :P
<peto> where can i find slovak IRC??...pls
<peto> haloooooo
<James147> kjartan: see the ubuntu package... it works for kubuntu
<James147> pol: not sure what version you downloaded, but the one at kubuntu.org is only 695.6 mb... (kubuntu 9.10)
<kjartan> System->Administration->Software Sources how do i get there ? where is system? xD :P
<James147> kjartan: use kpackagekit instead
<James147> kjartan: kpackagekit -> settings -> Editsoftware sources
<James147> kjartan: then Other software -> add
<kjartan> ok
<kjartan> how do i know if i have karmic or jaunty
<pol> James147, I downloaded the file that is called kubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso. here it's listed as 712Mb
<James147> pol: do you have a link to where you dled it from?
<genii> kjartan: uname -a
<genii> kjartan: Apologies: lsb_release -a
<pol> James147, I got it from kubuntu.org
<James147> kjartan: cat /etc/issue     9.10 is karmic 9.04 is jaunty
<pol> James147, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<pol> choose 9.1 as version, and 64-bit as other choice
<kjartan> whats the difference?
<James147> pol: wieard, i just did that and its downloading a 695.6 mb file :S
<pol> i'm downloading from another location now - I'll see
<pol> I chose BelNet first ... now trying an other one
<pol> seems to be smaller indeed
<pol> very strange
<James147> pol: you dident chose the netbook eddition did you?
<pol> no, it said "desktop" ... same filename as the current one
<pol> well, at last doesn't matter if I get a smaller version now
<James147> pol:  :)
<James147> pol: you can also install it from usb if you want, look up unetbootin :) (that is if your comp supports usb booting, most mordernish ones do)
<pol> I haven't used linux on the desktop for a couple of years (6?) - KDE still the most userfriendly one?
<James147> pol: I think so :) gnome is quite good as well, but lacks some options
<pol> like ?
<James147> pol: you can try both if you want (install ubuntu-desktop to install gnome after you have installed kubntu)
<pol> I had the ubuntu live cd running for a couple of mins, didn't like that the menu was on top of the screen. probably this is cutomisable, but still ...
<WOFall> Anyone want to tell me how to adjust colour (temperature), contrast, gamma? :)
<WOFall> actually at the moment i'm doing the gamma with x-gamma as a startup script :/ It's the colour temperature that's most urgent...
<James147> WOFall: System settings -> Display -> Gamma
<WOFall> em, really? I'd have thought i'd have noticed :/
<James147> WOFall: if you have nvida graphics then nvidia-settings probally could as well
<kjartan> how to uinstall both wine and playonlinux?
<zus> hmm well, i thought i turned off the screen saver and turn monitor off when idle,... why is this still happening? cant i just walk away for 20 minutes and not come to a black screen?
<James147> WOFall: system settings has a slider for gamma red green and blue ^^
<WOFall> well my Display section is pretty empty (HP Laptop?) appart from Size&Orientation and MultipleMonitors
<James147> kjartan: uninstall?
<genii> !info argyll
<ubottu> argyll (source: argyll): Color Management System, calibrator and profiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3+dfsg1-3 (karmic), package size 3701 kB, installed size 8860 kB
<iconmefisto> James147: I haven't seen those display settings since kde3.5
<James147> WOFall: running kde 4.4.2... what version are you on?
<WOFall> I tried some agryll based program but it needed a calibrator i think :/ I'll read into Agryll more though
<zus> i got kde4.,4 now.
<WOFall> um, 4.4.1? I'm not sure if it updated last night or not... (10.4 beta)
<James147> WOFall: dont know why you dont have them, I do :S... what graphics card do you nhave?
<WOFall> 4.4.2 actually :) not that that really helps ;/
<genii> WOFall: There is also lcms
<WOFall> how can i tell which graphics card i have? :p
<kjartan> ye uinstall think ive done something wrong .... installed other than karmic
<kjartan> think thats why it dont work
<James147> WOFall: lspci should tell you (VGA controller or something
<WOFall> um, Intel Corp Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) ?
<James147> WOFall: huh... my laptop (also intel) dosn't have thouse settings... might be a nvidia thing :S
<WOFall> q
<WOFall> balls, sorry I always type on my PC keyboard when I mean to type on the laptop -.-
<kjartan> but how to uinstall wine and playonlinux ???
<James147> kjartan: uninstall? sudo aptitude purge wine playonlinux
<peto> how can i add IRC ?? pls
<WOFall> peto, you're using IRC at the moment...
<peto> i know
<peto> but when i want german kubuntu or slovak ??
<gottto> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<James147> peto: to join another channel? use /join #chanelname
<kjartan> dont i get wine if i type sudo apt-get install wine
<peto> ahaaa...thx :)
<James147> kjartan: that will install wine, yes.
<kjartan> with no complications? and it works 100% same as doing it in wineHQ.com?
<James147> kjartan: the wine version in the repos is old... might not work for the game you want (might work better) if you added the ppa on windhq.org then installing wine will install the latest "development" version that may work from more games
<kjartan> but do i need wine if i have play on linux?
<James147> kjartan: playonlinux (pol) uses wine (it will help in configuing it) i think it can dl custem versions but i think it uses the system version by default
<WOFall> ok then so another thing. When i generate an xorg.conf file, should i be able to use that file without modification?
<James147> WOFall: you should
<lubse> hello where do I change the behaviour of the K > "leave" > shutdown buttons
<lubse> I want a button to shutdown
<lubse> I don't need all the rest
<lubse> at least I don't want to go to the menu every time
<WOFall> well, when I reboot i get a blackish screen... :/
<generaldisarray> does anyone know where i can find a list of IRC chat commands (more specifically, is there a way I can filter the results of /list?)
<James147> lubse: System settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager | "confirm Logout" or "offer shutdown options"  one will get rid of the popup menu, to bypass kmenu add the widget "lock/logout"
<WOFall> generaldisarray, can you do /list *search*   ?
<WOFall> /list is gonna depend on your client
<generaldisarray> oh ok
<generaldisarray> well i have quassel (it came default), do you know of any way I can give a minimum number of ppl in the chat?
<lubse> oh, cool, ty, I missed the "advanced" tab
<kjartan> when i try .exe in wine it says acces denied why?
<kjartan> in wine *
<James147> kjartan: what do you mean "try .exe in wine" (clicking on the .exe?)
<kjartan> i mean that when i click the exe on the cd the wine mark shows on the mouse pointer and then it says acces denied
<alanna> hello. can someone send me their /etc/apt/sources.list file? all of my repositories are 404ed
<James147> kjartan: hmm, try deleting ~/.wine
<kjartan> clicking
<alanna> can someone please pastebin their sources.list file?
<kjartan> i just deleted wine and reinstalled it from the winehq
<zus> does anyone use drop box?,... can i use it to send things to my best friends (he's got win7) drop box account or is it just for myself and my other pc's and phone
<iconmefisto> zus: yes you can, if you log in to the same dropbox account
<kjartan> how do i enable 3dacceleration?
<zus> iconmefisto,  can one have multiple dropbox accounts?
<WOFall> probably not by the TOS, but if you use a different email yes
<alanna> anyone? please? it'll only take a minute for you to pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<iconmefisto> zus: yes, but you would have to create a different dropbox folder for each account (so they don't overwrite eachother)
<iconmefisto> zus: also, if you want to use 2 or more simultaneously, you would have to start separate instances, so you will see separate dropbox systray icons for each account
<WOFall> well, thanks guys :/ I'll look into argyll scripts, and probably be back here soon enough :p
<zus> iconmefisto,  thanks saves me having to deal with windows networking and grumpy old windows users who's never heard of firefox " i dont trust that i never heard of it types"
<iconmefisto> zus: dropbox is great for quick workarounds to many situations
<zus> iconmefisto,  when they got a new wireless card and gave me the usb wireless.. they had trouble getting  online and  im on my box  and they was like how are you on.... i said  linux.
<kjartan> any idea why it says access denied? when i click .exe in cd ?
<slow-motion> n8
<kjartan> how to enable 3Dacceleration???
<iconmefisto> kjartan: systemsettings > desktop. can you enable desktop effects?
<kjartan> no
<iconmefisto> is there a graphics driver if you start Hardware Drivers?
<kjartan> didnt work
<kjartan> no
<iconmefisto> hardware drivers doesn't start?
<kjartan> it isnt installed
<kjartan> it worked to activate now
<pal0bre> can someone tell me how to set compiz as my default window manager ???
<kjartan> but why is it denied to open .exe files?
<sabayondweeb> pal0bre,  kde has its own composting manager, sure you want compiz ?
<pal0bre> yes
<pal0bre> sabayondweeb: yes
<kjartan> need imba help to install wotlk from disc
<sabayondweeb> pal0bre,  I am the wrong one to help you.  I know it can be done...I would not bother with it   kde composting is pretty good.  You will have to edit files etc... to use compiz on kde, no guarantee  will work with no errors.
<Tm_T> sabayondweeb: no need to edit any files
<Tm_T> palobre: install compiz-kde (or what it was) and then go to systemsettings -> default applications -> window manager
<pal0bre> do i really have to type allways "compiz --replace" when KDE loads?
<Tm_T> palobre: from there, choose compiz then
<pal0bre> Tm_T: it got worse
<pal0bre> Tm_T: the window decoration just dissapeared
<Tm_T> pal0bre: smells like there's not all required packages installed
<Tm_T> or something like that
<Tm_T> what, I do not know, I don't use compiz
<pal0bre> Tm_T: no need i fixed it
<Tm_T> it works now as expected?
<sabayondweeb> Tm_T, nice tip, I see I have compiz-kde available, checked my other distro  not available  :(
<lubse> hello, my CPU fan is always in overcooling mode
<lubse> I have an intel i7 CPU
<lubse> where do I look for CPU speed drivers?
<sabayondweeb> trying to fix a nic card...all the post I see is old, they say it works fine. It works fine in windows, ifconfig shows it ubuntu networkmanager will not connect. Time for wicd or any ideas?
<sabayondweeb> Here is the lspci and ifconfig  http://pastebin.com/1Z1x15BD
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> ifconfig shows is up and running
<Typos_King> in the wlan0...... unless you meant the eth0
<sabayondweeb> Typos_King,  NetworkManager will not connect   Is running wireless right now.
<Typos_King> so, you're referring to the eth0?
<sabayondweeb> yes eth0 is the one that will not connect
<Typos_King> .. one sec
<Typos_King> sabayondweeb:   it shows in the lspci....so... and it has an interface... are you behind a router?
<ScottyK> I'm embarrased to ask, but I forgot what to type in terminal to upgrade to KDE 4.4.2???
<sabayondweeb> Typos_King,  I have quest dsl and there wireless  modem. Is not secured and a usb wireless plugged in works fine
<Typos_King> you're saying Qwest gave you a .... wireless modem?
<Typos_King> for your dsl connection?
<sabayondweeb> Typos_King,  I do have a cat 5 plugged directly into it and other os works fine.
<Typos_King> ScottyK:     sudo apt-get upgrade PACKAGENAME;
<sabayondweeb> is a dual boot
<Typos_King> ScottyK:     you can get packagename from dpkg -l; or apt-cache pkgnames;
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> hehhe
<BluesKaj> sabayondweeb, using network manager for ethernet connection ?
<Typos_King> I see..... I gather you're logged 'out' of the qwest network
<ScottyK> typos - so the package name for KDE update would simply be KDE?
<Typos_King> sabayondweeb:   using your web browser, go to -> http://192.168.0.1
<Typos_King> do you get a page?
<Typos_King> ScottyK:     you can get packagename from dpkg -l; or apt-cache pkgnames;
<Typos_King> ScottyK:    dunno, could be kde4 or so
<Typos_King> ScottyK:     try ->   dpkg -l | grep -i kde4;
<sabayondweeb> I think that the wired connection should work as is. Typos_King  to try that will have to turn off wireless, I of course would get something now.
<ScottyK> that was easy, "KDE" was the package name. I was trying all sorts of other combinations. wahoo thanks!!
<Typos_King> sabayondweeb:   not sure how it 'works' in win7, I know on dsl services you have to log in their services at least once, it's done through their provided modem interfact usually using the 192.168.0.1 network address for the router
<Typos_King> sabayondweeb:    the other thing I can think of, is it may need to have a gateway set, and doesn't have one yet
<Typos_King> which you can do with 'route'
<James147> ScottyK: its probally easier to do a full system upgrade - sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BluesKaj> sabayondweeb, trying to run wifi and ethernet simultaneously is not a good practice , it affects the router
<James147> ScottyK: you need to enable the backports ppa to get kde 4.4.2 in karmic if you havent alredy
<ScottyK> james - yep I'm good there. the install is proceeding, but the "full-upgrade" command I'll use next time.
<ScottyK> or I'll just run after KDE finishes, and see what happens
<sabayondweeb> Typos_King,  is xp on the other end.  May be worth rebooting the router and computer...I try to boot computer with no wireless connected, had to plug in a usb wireless to install...did all the updates and eth0 still wont connect.  Will reboot now.
<sabayondweeb> Typos_King,  no joy,  I need this box to connect with wired.  hmmm
<BluesKaj> I was about to suggest ,sabayondweeb use /etc/network/interfaces for connecting by ethernet ,
<BluesKaj> sabayondweeb,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> sabayondweeb, that's how i connect with ethernet on my desktop, above
<Typos_King> sabayondweeb:    the other thing I can think of, is it may need to have a gateway set, and doesn't have one yet
<Typos_King> sabayondweeb:   not sure how it 'works' in win7, I know on dsl services you have to log in their services at least once, it's done through their provided modem interfact usually using the 192.168.0.1 network address for the router
<sabayondweeb> BluesKaj,  Is a great idea, I am giving this computer to a friend...I need eth0 to work with there connection and not a static ip with mine  :(
<kjartan> any one know why the text in css is not readable (i barely can read it)
<James147> css?
<BluesKaj> sabayondweeb, that static ip is merely on the lan side of the router, not the ISP side
<kjartan> counterstrike source
<James147> kjartan: try reading http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731 <- might have tricks to get it to work better
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> what ... editor?   kate?
<Typos_King> just click on zoom in
<Typos_King> if it's kate
<sabayondweeb> Does #kubuntu have an awesome bot?  For example "?? wicd" would give me the commands to switch from NM to wicd.
<James147> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<James147> !wicd
<sabayondweeb> * wicd
<James147> think thats probally as much as your gona get out of him :S
<sabayondweeb> Thanks James147    will go search google and fix this issue   :)
<James147> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> sabayondweeb, if you install wicd you have the option to run either ethernet or wifi , but it disables NM upon install
<BluesKaj> sabayondweeb, nm is flaky anyway imo
<James147> BluesKaj: hope it starts to get better sometime :p
<BluesKaj> wicd is the best option imo, James147
<sabayondweeb> BluesKaj,  I would prefer to use rc-update add wicd default && rc-update del NetworkManager   alas I am not totally debian friendly.  :(
<BluesKaj> sabayondweeb, sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<sabayondweeb> BluesKaj,  Thanks, running it now...May be a better term for me...Not debian house broke yet   :)
<BluesKaj> sabayondweeb, you can run update-rc.d afterwards if you wish , but i don't think it makes much diff ...runlevels are user std on kubuntu
#kubuntu 2010-04-01
<xenaxon> hello, can someone recommend me a good php editor
<xenaxon> php dk
<BluesKaj> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<xenaxon> :)
<xenaxon> editor!
<xenaxon> not SERVER
<xenaxon> I already have the server
<Typos_King> .. php
<xenaxon> ?
<keffie_jayx> is there any good app to record my dektop in kde?
<James147> !info kdenlive | keffie_jayx
<ubottu> keffie_jayx: kdenlive (source: kdenlive): a non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1000 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<James147> ^^ seen alot of people asking that latly :S
<Typos_King> keffie_jayx: http://elantux.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/recordmydesktopscreenshot.jpg
<keffie_jayx> James147: kde 4.4.2 rocking and not many screencasts
<keffie_jayx> Typos_King: does it have any gtk dependencies?
<Typos_King> keffie_jayx: yes
<Typos_King> there are 2 versions, recordmydesktop and recordmydesktop-gtk  which I think is just the front end you see  on that shot
<Typos_King> xenaxon:   Geany may do, jEdit is another..... I use quanta which is a web IDE, does php files too
<BluesKaj> xenaxon, php-eclipse
<Typos_King> xenaxon: http://www.linuxsoft.cz/screenshot_img/160-a.jpg    <--- quanta plus
<xenaxon> I have eclipse
<xenaxon> but it's for Java
<lubse> hello
<xenaxon> I want it for php
<lubse> what is the cmd to upload a file via ssh?
<xenaxon> how do I uninstall eclipse?
<xenaxon> how do you uninstall something
<Typos_King> lubse:    dunno, I'd assume 'put'
<xenaxon> in kuubu
<BluesKaj> xenaxon, interesting, have you done any linux searches for php editors ?
<xenaxon> I installed eclipse
<xenaxon> but how do I uninstsall it
<xenaxon> I installed the one for java
<xenaxon> and I need php
<Typos_King> sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME;
<James147> xenaxon: sudo aptitude remove eclipse    but eclipse is plugin basied so i dont see why both cant work off the same version
<Typos_King> if you dunno the package name, you can use autocomplete in apt-get too
<Typos_King> eclip<tab><tab> ..
<BluesKaj> depends how it was installed , xenaxon , with a package manager or from open source
<xenaxon> thanks
<xenaxon> oh
<xenaxon> James147: already uninstalled it
<xenaxon> but I don't want the java one
<xenaxon> don't need it
<xenaxon> ok, so now I've downloaded eclipse for php. how do I install it?
<xenaxon> it's tar.gz
<xenaxon> should I just dearchive?
<Typos_King> unzip it :P
<Typos_King> there would be a README file
<lucitu> lubse: scp is the ssh equiv of cp
<xenaxon> ok, done
<BluesKaj> xenaxon, tar -xvzf filname.tar.gz
<xenaxon> I've unarchived it
<xenaxon> unziped*
<xenaxon> how do you install it
<Typos_King> there would be a README file
<Typos_King> hehh
<xenaxon> WTF
<Typos_King> they should start naming those README_NOW_FOR_REAL_WE_MEAN_IT_REALLY
<xenaxon> it's the java eclipse again
<xenaxon> wth
<Typos_King> you mean, you could have used it with eclipse? hehe
<xenaxon> ?
<xenaxon> I got the php eclipse
<xenaxon> and the java eclipse is still installed
<xenaxon> and I just removed it with apt-get remove
<BluesKaj> the java part is probly just a oplugin
<xenaxon> I know
<xenaxon> but I don't want it or need it and also I don't know how to add the php plugin individuall
<BluesKaj> find the php plugin
<xenaxon> y
<xenaxon> I deleted eclipse
<xenaxon> it's uninstalling
<Typos_King> xenaxon:  "the fault dear Brutus, is not in the stars, is in us, we are the underlines" -- julius ceasar, shakespeare
<Typos_King> underlings rather
 * Typos_King slaps self
<xenaxon> :)))))
<Typos_King> xenaxon:  "the fault dear Brutus, is not in the stars, is in us, we are the underlings" -- julius ceasar, shakespeare
<Typos_King> better hehehe
<xenaxon> yes
<xenaxon> but eclipse is still uninstalled
<xenaxon> when I click the bin
<Typos_King> why not use quanta?
<xenaxon> it says: A java runtime bla bla or JDK is required
<xenaxon> help
<Typos_King> why not use quanta?
<Typos_King> hehh
<xenaxon> what is a quanta
<xenaxon> I want eclipse I'm used to it from wingows
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> how big is the .gz file you just got?
<xenaxon> ok, here we go
<Typos_King> is running now/
<Typos_King> ? rather
<xenaxon> it's gonna take an hour to download 450 mb
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> 450mbs.. hehe that's .... heee
<xenaxon> I think it's defected
<xenaxon> it's not working
<Typos_King> for an editor that's 450mbs, it better cook breakfast too
<xenaxon> :D
<Typos_King> how big is the .gz file you just got?
<xenaxon> 138 MB
<xenaxon> but it says it needs the JDK
<xenaxon> Java Development Kit
<xenaxon> in order to work
<xenaxon> and I have no idea how to install anything on kubrutu
<xenaxon> how do you install a program in kubuntu?
<James147> xenaxon: there are many different ways to...
<James147> xenaxon: the easiest way is to use packagemanagment
<xenaxon> I just unpacked an archive
<xenaxon> and I want that program installed
<James147> xenaxon: got a feeling the eclipse is one of those "unpack and run" types
<xenaxon> yes
<xenaxon> it is
<James147> xenaxon: thus to install you need to move it where you want to keep it
<Typos_King> xenaxon:     138mbs wouldn't need eclipse itself
<xenaxon> but It says it needs the JDK
<xenaxon> how do I install a JDK
<Typos_King> right
<James147> xenaxon: sudo aptitude install java6-jdk
<Typos_King> so, install java dev... really?..... no just jvm?
<xenaxon> JRE
<xenaxon> yes
<framirez> hola
<xenaxon> James147, did that
<xenaxon> and eclipse still asks for it
<James147> xenaxon: you many need to specify where it is installed...
<xenaxon> specify to eclipse
<xenaxon> or specify where to install jdk
<xenaxon> ?
<xenaxon> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<xenaxon> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<xenaxon> was found after searching the following locations:
<xenaxon> /home/xenaxon/Documents/eclipse/jre/bin/java
<xenaxon> java in your current PATH
<FloodBotK3> xenaxon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> xenaxon: tell eclipse where java is
<xenaxon> and how do I do that
<James147> xenaxon: whats the output of java -version?
<xenaxon> it outputs 6-7 lines
<xenaxon> The program Java can be found in the following packages:
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> it needs the jvm
<James147> xenaxon: indicating it is installed? or you need to isntall it?
<Typos_King> not sure on the jdk
<xenaxon> xenaxon@xenaxon-laptop:~$ java -version
<xenaxon> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<xenaxon>  * gcj-4.4-jre-headless
<xenaxon>  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<xenaxon>  * cacao
<xenaxon>  * gij-4.3
<FloodBotK3> xenaxon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> xenaxon: please use the pastbin :)
<xenaxon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407317/
<James147> xenaxon: but that output sounds like java isent on your path :S
<xenaxon> ?
<xenaxon> eclipse is not installed
<xenaxon> wait up my batery is low
<Typos_King> hehehe
<xenaxon> ok
<xenaxon> back
<xenaxon> eclipse is just unpacked
<xenaxon> but normally it should work unpacked
<xenaxon> on windows I only had to install the JDK and then unpack eclipse
<xenaxon> and it would work
<Typos_King> same here
<James147> xenaxon: sorry, damed eclipse crashed my computer.... again.... why cant i run eclipse + virtualbox at the same time... eclipse shouldnt need 1/2 my ram :S
<xenaxon> :D
<xenaxon> I know
<xenaxon> wish I knew some other editor
<xenaxon> a simple editor
<xenaxon> with autocomplete. that's all I need
<James147_> xenaxon: grr, and why dose it store the syntax highliting `with` the workspace :(
<xenaxon> :D
<Typos_King> ahem, quanta
<Typos_King> :P
<xenaxon> I'm not very proeficient in eclipse anyway
<Typos_King> or... SciTE
<xenaxon> does quanta have this:
<xenaxon> project folder navigator
<Typos_King> this??
<Typos_King> hehe
<xenaxon> autocomplete
<Typos_King> is a web IDe
<xenaxon> :D
<James147_> xenaxon: i suggest quanta..
<Typos_King> and uses a QT'ed Scintilla libraries, so-called QScintilla, which is what many intelli-sense editors use
<xenaxon> I'm downloading quanta
<xenaxon> is it faster than eclipse?
<Typos_King> big time faster, it doenst use java for one :P
<xenaxon> wow, it says it will also install like 3000000 plugins
<xenaxon> :))
<James147_> xenaxon: would hope so, eclipse is a bloated app :S way too much stuff in it
<xenaxon> I hate eclipse for being slow
<xenaxon> do I still need JDK?
<James147_> xenaxon: not if you dont want to develop java
<xenaxon> I don't
<xenaxon> how do I destroy it
<xenaxon> :))
<Typos_King> it does projects, it also does teaming stuff, I've used it with Kbear over an ftp session to edit files too, ctrl-s and sends the file over
<Typos_King> you can also add/customize your own toolbar if you wish with your own icons, I have a few
<xenaxon> ok, here goes quanta
<xenaxon> first impression: great!
<xenaxon> but it's missing some of the features of eclipse.
<Typos_King> well, is not eclipse
<Typos_King> so, yeah, a hamburger will have missing features a hotdog have too, doesn't mean it won't fill you up :P
<xenaxon> :D
<xenaxon> it's good anyway
<xenaxon> I can work with it
<islington> yeah! basket 2.0 beta is awesome
<xenaxon> Typos_King: Is there anyway of setting quanta to automatically upload files via ftp
<xenaxon> upon save!
<Typos_King> I've done with kbear
<Typos_King> but i think it may be doable to set quanta to do it on its own
<Typos_King> if you want to give a shot to kbear heheh
<Typos_King> that'll do that, open the ftp session in Kbear, right-click the file -> open with > quanta, and from quanta ctrl-s sends it over
<xenaxon> ?
<xenaxon> kbear is a ftp client
<Typos_King> yes
<Typos_King> have you checked if quanta has an ftp plugin around?
<James147> cant dolphin be used to ftp?
<Typos_King> dunno, i think it has
<Typos_King> I use krusader.. heheh, it has an ftp facility
<James147> it lists the protocal :S
<xenaxon> It doesn't I think
<xenaxon> 1sec
<xenaxon> nope
<James147> xenaxon: you sure?
<xenaxon> yes
<xenaxon> no. not even dolphin has ftp
<James147> xenaxon: dosent ftp://sever work?
<xenaxon> ftp://server ?
<xenaxon> where
<James147> xenaxon: dont have acces to a ftp server to test
<James147> in teh address bar...
<James147> just click the address bar and type ftp://  to use it :)
<James147> with the address ^^
<xenaxon> yes. works
<xenaxon> I've logged in to my host
<James147> :)
<Typos_King> can you right-click a file and say -> open with > quanta?
<Typos_King> in dolphin
<xenaxon> only with kate
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> ahemm
<Typos_King> launch Konqueror :), and get into ....  kon.... one sec
<xenaxon> oh
<xenaxon> yes!
<xenaxon> it works
<Typos_King> for quanta?
<xenaxon> yes
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> anyhow, the MIME settings are usually set up in Konqueror settings
<xenaxon> but I don't want to save it directly anyway
<xenaxon> I want to develop offline
<Typos_King> if quanta or some app you want added/removed is there, you can do so in konqueror settings
<Typos_King> fyi
<xenaxon> I don't want to disturb my site visitors
<James147> Typos_King: xenaxon: or by system settings -> advanced -> file associations
<James147> or alt+f2 "File Ass..."
<sabayondweeb> My nic issue is fixed, cure was to shut down 3 computers, unplug the quest modem for several min..   reboot....wired is working fine now    Thank's guys and gals.   :)
<Typos_King> xenaxon:    well.... you can do a Save As in quanta, and save it to .... local... if you want to use your remove server resources, I'd say make a copy/mirror of your files to a restricted folder and use that, so the ones on the site aren't disturbed
<Typos_King> s/remove/remote/
<Typos_King> if you need to just do plain php stuff and markup, I'd say you don't need the ftp session, you can do that with a webserver on http://localhost
<xenaxon> wait, I think you didn't understand
<xenaxon> right now, I have this situation: I have a live website(it's serving online) and I want to develop offline, and only update the real website when the feature is complete and tested.
<xenaxon> I have setup apache/mysql/php/phpmyadmin on localhost
<xenaxon> and I've also setup vhosts: www.sitename.lh
<Typos_King> xenaxon   then make a mirror/copy of it on the remote server, for your to modify
<Typos_King> and login to that folder
<xenaxon> yeah
<xenaxon> I was hoping that quanta could just update all files on the server that are different from the files on localhost
<xenaxon> or something like that
<xenaxon> but it's ok. I'll just send them manually
<James147> xenaxon: fyi  if your web server supports it I would use the sftp protocal instead, its like ftp but uses ssh to encrypt it
<xenaxon> why?
<James147> xenaxon: ftp i think sends everything in clear text, easier to get hold of they stuff your transfing... but its just a suggestion
<xenaxon> oh, no worry
<xenaxon> no one knows my ip
<James147> xenaxon: http://www.wise-ftp.com/know-how/ftp_and_sftp.htm  <-
<xenaxon> it's impossible to get hold of the conexion I tnink
<zus> so after all day crashing i finally found this....and after 12 or more times i get throught he updates, now when it says start game it still crashes....http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16051   how can i get runes of magic to play?
<zus> btw no one in #whinehq isnt saying anything thought id come here.
<xenaxon> from my opinion wine sucks, I couldn't get anything I used on wingows to work on kubruntu
<zus> im begining toagree xenaxon  nothing i needed to run worked
<xenaxon> winamp worked for 1 second
<Typos_King> is just an emulator   FYI, not a virtual environment
<Typos_King> maybe you need a virtual environment or something
<xenaxon> then It crashed and I needed to kill wine to get rid of the window
<genii> <cough cough> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<xenaxon> like I'd know what an emulator is
<zus> not that you can take youtube for gospel but... i've seen tutorials on install i found something on winehq but still nada.....how do i remove runes of magic and wine completely ?
<xenaxon> zus, haha that's the same question I asked after 10 minutes of trying wine out
<xenaxon> how do I kill the application and delete wine
<xenaxon> I couldn't kill the wine app window
<xenaxon> it was a pain
<James147> genii: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ/#head-8b4fbbe473bd0d51d936bcf298f5b7f0e8d25f2e  <-  :)
<xenaxon> wine sucks big time
<zus> ya know being a new guy i figure it was end user and i tried everythign ive read and some file moving i got it from not even updateing to where you would click to enter the game so im not completely hopeless  HAHA
 * genii hands James147 a cookie
<xenaxon> :D
<xenaxon> thank you all for all of your help
<xenaxon> james147:thanks for help
<zus> James147,  thanks for the wine thing im actually there on another tab...looking on how to get this working lol...i dont want to give up since i got it to at leat knock on the games door... but geesh.. glad im not an angry guy
 * zus snickers
<James147> zus: wine is quite complex, and is still in development so has alot of rough edges, takes a while to figure out how to get it to behave :)
<James147> zus: I am still not fully sure how to get most things to work in wine :S not that i need many things to
<xenaxon> I only needed 1 damn thing: Macromedia Fireworks
<xenaxon> and it failed miserably
<zus> i just wanted at least one game...
<xenaxon> hehe. I was a game addict in the past. used to play 16 hours per day
<zus> wow?
<xenaxon> starcraft/warcraft3-dota
<xenaxon> I got over it anyway
<zus> i have to but wanted to look at rom,  and not just from 20 second  look at what i can do videos
<zus> in the end, i learned wine for me is thumbs down. no offense to anyone. you know?
<Typos_King> lheheeh
<Typos_King> other folks have been able to have several games rolling, sooo
<Typos_King> can't say, I've used it but just for the browser for testing
<James147> xenaxon: could never stand dota :S
<xenaxon> I was a maniac of dota
<xenaxon> played it non-stop
<xenaxon> I had no social life whatsoever
<xenaxon> dota was my life
<xenaxon> :D
<xenaxon> good times!
<zus> i had no social life wich is how i got into pc gaming, most my ps2 games were two players  ha
<xenaxon> :D
<zus> was amussing to hit start on 2nd controller and  clean house in mortal comebat tohugh
<zus> combat**
<xenaxon> :)))))))))
<xenaxon> MK times = I can see myself
<xenaxon> playing hercules and MK
<xenaxon> at 11 years old
<xenaxon> at an ilegal net-cafe, running in the back room of a local shop
<xenaxon> that's how I first laid my hands on a computer
<zus> brb
<xenaxon> ok
<xenaxon> well, anyway. lesson: DO NOT PLAY GAMES, more than 1 hour per day.
<poyntz> is it normal that when i've opened PDF files on a kubuntu partition, if I try to open them on a Windows partition they won't open?
<poyntz> but if I got back to Kubuntu, they still will open
<poyntz> !okular
<poyntz> is there an IRC channel for okular? I think it's ruining my PDF docs
<James147> poyntz: you can try #kde
<poyntz> thanks James147
<xenaxon> James147: why can't dolphin see .htaccess files?
<James147> xenaxon: umm... just .htaccess  or any file starting with a .?
<James147> xenaxon: files that start with a . are hidden, to view them in dolphin press alt+.    or via the menus (show hidden files)
<xenaxon> anything with .
<xenaxon> thanks
<James147> xenaxon: then see my prevoius comment ^^
<James147> xenaxon: :D
<xenaxon> :D
<xenaxon> you're fast!
<James147> xenaxon: I have been though alot of what you are going through :)
<xenaxon> great to know some else is also having trouble
<xenaxon> I mean... you know what I meant.
<xenaxon> :))
<xenaxon> someone*
<James147> xenaxon: linux has a steep learning curve if you want to get to know it :) but worth it in the end :D
<xenaxon> I like it over windows, because it's faster
<James147> xenaxon: once you begin to under stand some of the basics more things become clearer :)
<James147> xenaxon: and more powerful... if you know what your doing
<xenaxon> and the best feature yet is multiple-desktops. that's PRICELESS
<xenaxon> and way faster than any windows alternative
<James147> xenaxon: saw ndivia do it once in their drivers for windows...
<xenaxon> I tried them, nothing's as fast switching as the desktops on kubuntu
<xenaxon> It saves me probably seconds per each switch
<xenaxon> and also helps me organise everything: programing/design/tasks/misc
<James147> xenaxon: because windows isen't built for it where as most linux de's have it as stadard
<xenaxon> I think the desktops save me at least 1 hour per day
<James147> xenaxon: yup, you find alot of things on linux are easier to do for programmers :) since its them who built it for them selves
<mbele> intel drivers
<mbele> sorry Im new never used this b4
<James147> !Hello | mbele
<ubottu> mbele: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<James147> !ask | mbele
<ubottu> mbele: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<James147> mbele: Welcome :)
<mbele> thank you
<mbele> well its a long question
<mbele> lol
<mbele> how to enable desktop effects with a intel 82845g video card
<zus> my kmail is still asking me for a password even though i click remember password. when i send email anyone know how i can stop this?
<James147> mbele: see-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305870#7  <- for more info
<mbele> JAMES 147 if this works Ill let yall know asap THANK YOU!
<mbele> just outta curiousity why do they do that if it was working on the last distro?
<James147> mbele: regressions... sometimes they change something that makes older stuff break
<mbele> but the old addage "if it aint broke".... LOL
<mbele> Im workin on it right now
<James147> mbele: possibally that the xorg.conf file is no longer generated by default and xserver dosnt detect all the settings correctly for your card
<mbele> so Ill post what happens as soon as I got somethin
<James147> mbele: they could be adding new features, optimising code... just because it works dosent mean it works well :)
<James147> mbele: more info, found a bug report :) ->https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/296833/
<mbele> yea I got really low ram but had desktop cube working GREAT in 8.04gnome  then switched to 9.10kde and is much smoother I can tell im close to a fix
<mbele> much better documented in kde than gnome it seems
<mbele> hmmm this is going to take some time
<kwyto> hello
<sex_weezl> Hey
<sex_weezl> Anyone fucking here?
<sex_weezl> You'd better fucking answer me cuntz.
<James147> pfft :(
<zus> James147,  well i gave up on the game how do i remove  wine completely i couldnt find it in the faq. (from command line please)
<James147> zus: sudo aptitude purge wine && rm -r ~/.wine
<James147> zus: your repos will still be there, but thats not a big problem :)
<James147> zus: just less hassel if you ever change your mind in the future
<zus> what where i add in 3rd party ppa? in there?
<James147> zus: the above wont remove the ppa, not sure on a safe way of doing that from terminal, not entirly sure how ppas are added by kpackagekit (or add-apt-repositity)
<zus>  hehe i wont change my mind. ill fire up my windows tower b4 i do wine again
<James147> zus: :) the ppas wont hurt your system but you can easly remove them through kpackagekit
<zus> least i wont see it in kmenu.... im glad i gave linux 5 months that was enough of a bad time to turn anyone away
<ubuntu> how to repair corrupted file system ext4
<zus> the wine channel was  80% ghost town
<James147> zus: it is, buyt wine is evolving quite quickly, a new version every 2 weeks or so
<zus> if i try anything on running windows anything on linux ill do virtualbox...just would have been nice to at least play one game  aside form frets on fire wich was removed a few months back
<James147> !games | zus
<ubottu> zus: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<zus> im more frustrated than angry or mad...you know. computers is a labor of love
<phoenix__> grub takes a long time to load. is there a way to speed up
<James147> phoenix__: define long
<zus> thanks
<phoenix__> James147: 30 seconds
<James147> phoenix__: count down timers? or just loading?
<phoenix__> James147: just loading
<phoenix__> James147: takes 30 sec to load the menu
<James147> phoenix__: eek
<James147> phoenix__: from power on, or after bios window disapears?
<phoenix__> James147: after bios window
<James147> phoenix__: :) grub 1 or 2?
<phoenix__> grub 2
<James147> phoenix__: not that I know what to do with anyof that info :)
<phoenix__> James147: ok
<James147> phoenix__: could try: sudo update-grub
<zus> i noticed that myself but i still boot up faster than windows. when i first tried linux 9.4 it was way fast. i even added a 128mb boot partition hoping it would be faster...but all in all im faster than when i was  on windows. so im happy
<James147> phoenix__: other then that I can only suggest reinstalling grub :S but careful with doing that, if you dont reinstall it before you reboot you wont be able to boot :)
<phoenix__> James147: ok, i will try my best
<James147> zus: my eeepc boots in about 26 secs, and kde takes about 29 secs to log in :S
<zus> just for knowledge how do i get these 7 second boot times people rave about?
<James147> zus: and my desktop takes about 20 secs from button press to the "beep" never mine actually loading anything :S
<James147> zus: think its with small fast netbooks (things that are designed to be low power and quick to load) and with a solid state hard drive
<zus> i have to admit though my brothers win 7 latop did boot faster than mine. however i think he just booted from sleep cuz he jsut opened his screen where i had to log in and wait for the silly icons to fade in and fade into desktop hehehe
<James147> zus: I think solid state drive makes a bit of difference :)
<James147> zus: probally, my eee takes less then a sec to wake up though,
<zus> i cant find any best buys sold  out wal mart has a spot but it's always empty on the shelf
<James147> zus: although, tends to go back to sleep again 30 secs later :D
<zus> i cant stop my desktop from going to a black screen after a few minutes of inactivity
<James147> zus: i ordered mine online :S
<zus> i even turned off power conservation.
<James147> zus: define "turned off"
<zus> if i want my screen save then it after an 2 hour or more...
<zus> i unchecked the boxes in settings and still does it
<zus> you ever watched the it crowd?
<James147> zus: not sure whatyou mean
<James147> zus: it crowd yes :)
<zus> i get a grin when i read you say: define "such and such" hahaha moss is best
<James147> zus: anyway, what boxes did you unckeck to do waht?
<OxDeadC0de> zus have you checked the power management settings in your bios configuration?
<zus> menu>system settings>advanced>power management: unchecked  enabled display power management....
<James147> zus: for all profiles?
<zus> OxDeadC0de,  no unless they got changed from my ubuntu -to kubuntu install
<James147> zus: or at least the one you use :)
<zus> James147, aye im only user.
<James147> zus:  i mean the power profiles "powersave, preformance" etc
<zus> with ubuntu i had it for like 5 hours then ss came on...but nothng turned off or sleep or hibernateed
<zus> James147,  no they werent all off, but i clicked them off ill get back to you tomorrow if its fixed.
<James147> zus: might try checking "Let powerdevil manage screen powersaving"
<James147> zus: its can't turn off the screen powersaving if its no managing it :)
<James147> zus: although I am not entily sure waht that option dose
<zus> just for good measure,... i prefer to manually turn off my monitor, and when im not in my house the pc is turned off completly but when im about i iike  on.
<James147> zus: either way, test all the options see what they do :)
<zus> i got a question on desktop wall papers and stuff,  can i install linux mint kde window themes and stuff? and i notice since updating to kde4.4 facebook widget is broken.
<James147> zus: if its a kde4 theme then I would think so (www.kde-look.org)
<James147> zus: broken how?
<zus> sec ill tell you now
<James147> zus: seems to work for me (kde 4.4.2) although I can't log in, but that is probally me not remembering ym passsword
<zus> " could not open the facebook package required for the facebook widget... thats what i get when i drag the widget form the top part of the panel on the bottom. it opens up when i click the cashew up top right corner
<James147> zus: yep, works for me :)
<James147> zus: what kde version?
<zus> let me see, i thinkits 4.4.2 as well
<zus> James147,  no 4.4.1 im sorry
<James147> try reinstalling plasma-widget-facebook and updating
<zus> is there a command for that? ow do i do it?
<James147> zus: sudo aptitude reinstall <package>
<James147> zus: man aptitude   or man apt-get    if you want a reminder of how to install/remoge/purge/search/etc for packages :)
<zus> nothing
<James147> zus: ^^
<James147> zus: what do you mean?
<zus> couldnt i use the kdeblog for facebook? the one thing ubnder desktop?
<zus> nothing changed its still the same
<James147> zus: try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade   should bring your desktop up to kde 4.4.2 (will need to log out and back in after)
<zus> alright its doing its thing...
<zus> brb...i hope this works my confort is that maybe lucid being an lts will have somethings fixed that i had trouble with... fingers crossed
<James147> zus: well, i need to go to sleep... will help you tomorrow if you still have problems :)
<zus> that worked! thank james147
<Whisky_> I had 3 lines to mount my windows partitions in /etc/fstab now when I try to reboot upon booting my display goes hay wire and I can't do anything and when I try to boot in recovery mode when the recovery menu opens I can't access anything and it says it failed to load devices (the one's I had in fstab)
<kaitos> anyone know how to fix this: http://www.siue.edu/~brpritc/konsole_cutoff.png the end of some of the filenames are getting cut off
<chi_> Wow, ubuntu chat.
<chi_> Awesomeness.
<moetunes> kaitos: never seen that before...
<lorbrito> hi i want to stop cron but these happen cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 1118: Resource temporarily unavailable
<tofe> hi everyone
<chi_> Hey tofe.
<tofe> what time is it now?
<moetunes> lorbrito: try this fix - http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/33971-cron-job-error.html
<chi_> Depends on where you are, I guess.
<tofe> :(
<tofe> were are you?
<chi_> But it's always peanutbutterjelly time.
<chi_> Eastcoast.
<chi_> Yourself?
<tofe> nice to meet you :)
<moetunes> guys there is #kubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat :)
<chi_> Likewise.
<chi_> Oops, okies.
<tofe> what??
<Whisky_> I'm troubled with my new Kubuntu install. I can't get it to display properly because as soon as it bootsu up the login screen shows a mulititude of flashing rainbow colors. I can get into recovery mode and in shell but not graphically. Apparently some device nvumedia or something fails too when booting
<moetunes> Whisky_: from the recovery mode you can read the Xorg log - done that?
<Whisky_> moetunes: I don't know how to do that
<moetunes> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less   will let you do it
<tofe> is there any one knows how to install longman dictionary in ubuntu 9.10??
<moetunes> Whisky_: look for lines that start   EE
<Whisky_> okay will do
<moetunes> luck
<moetunes> tofe: does   apt-cache search longman   in konsole give an answer?
<peto> hi...why i cant hear music with amarok??...pls
<tofe> I have bought a Longman dictionary, along with CD
<tofe> CD is compatible with Linux OS
<tofe> But I could not install the program on CD
<moetunes> tofe: it looks like you just put the cd in and run it - http://greative.net/index.php/2010/01/dictionary-linux-longman-dictionary-contemporary-english/
<tofe> I have tried the installation CD, but after installation I can not find the program
<navetz> how do I change my ttouchpad configs in kubuntu 9.10
<moetunes> tofe: found this install guide - http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/105
<tofe> thanks moetunes i Tried to follow the steps in the link, but failed
<tofe> Because the dictionary that I have is different
<moetunes> tofe: k
<moetunes> is there a setup.sh on the cd?
<tofe> The name of the dictionary that I have:longman dictionary contemporary english the living dictionary
<moetunes> is there a setup.sh on the cd? tofe
<tofe> yes there installation.sh
<moetunes> tofe: try in konsole to change directory to the cd e.g cd /media/cdrom0
<tofe> how?
<moetunes> tofe: type in konsole   cd /media/cdrom0
<moetunes> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tofe> What next?
<moetunes> tofe: type   ls | grep install
<moetunes> does the installation.sh show?
<tofe> no
<tofe> Nothing happens
<moetunes> tofe: you need to be in the folder that file is in - do you know the path to the file
<tofe> path is /media/cdrom0/linux
<moetunes> tofe: type cd ./linux
<moetunes> tofe: then type   sudo installation.sh
<moetunes> the suspense is killing me....
<tofe> i type cd ./linux
<tofe> No such file or directory
<moetunes> tofe: then type   sudo installation.sh
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> tofe: type in konsole   cd /media/cdrom0/linux   then
<tofe> sudo: installation.sh: command not found
<tofe> ??
<moetunes> tofe: type in konsole   cd /media/cdrom0/linux   then
<moetunes> and then    ls
<moetunes> or try   find /media -name installation.sh
<tofe> then  cd /media/cdrom0/linux$
<moetunes> tofe: what does   ls   return?
<tofe>  /media: is a directory
<tofe> I'm sorry does not work
<tofe> :(
<lorbrito> help
<lorbrito>  i want to stop cron but these happen cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 1118: Resource temporarily unavailable
<lorbrito> if i kill that pid
<lorbrito> it start again
<moetunes> tofe: if the file is in /media/cdrom0/linux then you can type   /media/cdrom0/linux/installation.sh   and it shoul;d run
<tofe> its run now :)
<tofe> they Say :please enter the path in which to create the symblic links
<tofe> is it ok here : /use/local/bin
<moetunes> tofe: sounds fine
<moetunes> lorbrito: are trying to do something that needs root priveleges? sudo something?
<tofe> error : no write permission to /use/local/bin
<moetunes> tofe: try   sudo /media/cdrom0/linux/installation.sh
<lorbrito> yes i did it with sudo
<moetunes> lorbrito: how are you gonna enter your password in a cronlob?
<moetunes> *cronjob
<lorbrito> sudo cron stop
<moetunes> lorbrito: as your user set a cronjob with   crontab -e   - man cron explains it
<lorbrito> yes
<lorbrito> i do that
<moetunes> and that gives the error?
<tofe> sorry , I finished the installation, but I can not find a program
<moetunes> tofe: it will be in /usr/local/bin - ends in e5 iirc
<moetunes> tofe: try   /usr/local/ldoce5/ldoce5
<tofe>  /usr/local/ldoce5/ldoce5: No such file or directory
<moetunes> tofe: best I can suggesy is somewhere in /usr/local - as it was installing it should have been showing output in konsole
<tofe> moetunes : Sorry I did not find, thank you for your keenness and I will try later
<moetunes> k
<tofe> see you again :) I wish you a happy day
<moetunes> you too tofe :)
<poyntz> when I print .okular files it prints a blank page and then quits. how can I fix this?
<moetunes> I thought okular was an app?
<poyntz> okular is an app. but it can be used to export .okular files, which are PDF's with XML formatted annotations
<ed_> mm
<palobre> can anyone tell me how to set wine's display refresh rate to 60Hz ???
<moetunes> someone in #winehq might be able to
<palobre> ok i try
<poyntz> Hi
<poyntz> When I try to print a PDF/.okular file using Okular (KDE 4.3.5) it prints a blank page and then cuts out.
<poyntz> How can I solve this issue?
<Sarda> Hey kids, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<moetunes> Sarda: not funny
<moetunes> genii: slap Sarda pls
<Mirian> Hey kids, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<Mya> Hey kids, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<moetunes> thnx Tm_T
<kuljeet> hi
<SandGorgon> is kubuntu 10.04 beta on KDE 4.4.2 ?
<moetunes> hi kuljeet
<kuljeet> may i know you name please
<moetunes> SandGorgon: I don't know #ubuntu+1 will tho :)
<SandGorgon> moetunes, oh ok..
<rww> SandGorgon: yes, it is.
<moetunes> kuljeet: it is moetunes
<kuljeet> ok
<SandGorgon> rww, thanks...
<kuljeet> where you are
<moetunes> didn't know that...
<moetunes> kuljeet: for chit-chat you need to go to #kubuntu-offtopic this is for os troubles - see the topic at the top of the page pls :)
<kuljeet> ok i am sory to disturb you
<moetunes> kuljeet: it's not a problem - just the rules :)
<kuljeet> ok one thing i want to know that i am not able to configure my webcame with this os
<moetunes> tis might help
<moetunes> !webcam | kuljeet
<ubottu> kuljeet: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<moetunes> kuljeet: best I can do I don't use a webcam
<moetunes> someone else might hto...
<moetunes> *tho
<kuljeet> i am new   with this os
<moetunes> kuljeet: it takes some learning but do it one step at a time and it will be fine
<fery> tes
<kuljeet> alright moetunes thanks for you help  i hope i will see you again very soon
<kuljeet> bye
<moetunes> kuljeet: :) luck
<moetunes> fery: was that test ?
<can__> selam gençler
<Torch> hmm. installed kde 4.4.2 yesterday. today i notice openoffice org does not have any icons anymore in the toolbars. anyone else seeing this?
<robinking623> help
<robinking623> my plasma of kde 4.4 is crashed
<robinking623> what should I do?
<Torch> robinking623: alt+f2, then type "plasma-desktop" and hit return
<robinking623> Torch: no, it does not work
<robinking623> Torch: that is the point. the plasma can not be started
<robinking623> Torch: kubuntu 910 + ppa with kde 4.4#
<Torch> robinking623: does the problem persist after a reboot?
<lubse> how to activate the win (super) key?
<moetunes> what about removing al the files that start with plasma in ~/.config/kde?
<moetunes> *all
<robinking623> Torch: yes
<Torch> moetunes: kde doesn't use any config files there.
<moetunes> k
<Torch> robinking623: try creating a new user and see if plasma can start for that user.
<moetunes> ~/.local is it?
<Torch> moetunes: no ;-) not really.
<Torch> moetunes: kde4-config --localprefix is the command to get the config path.
<Torch> moetunes: for kubuntu, it's $HOME/.kde
<moetunes> k
<robinking623> Torch: I have already delete ~/.kde
<Torch> moetunes: $HOME/.local is freedesktop.org stuff
<robinking623> Torch: it does not work
<Torch> robinking623: i still suggest trying a new user, just to make sure it's not any setting
<vaio> test
<Torch> lubse: activate it for what?
<lubse> so I can make keyboard shortcuts with it
<Torch> lubse: that should work out of the box (i don't have these keys, i can't tell)
<robinking623> Torch: it works
<robinking623> Torch: I just switched to tty1. and then sudo apt-get upgrade
 * robinking623 XD
<frans_> my kde just froze, just black screen, can't do sticky keys, except alt-tab which only show amarok in small windows. can't return to desktop, have to ctrl-alt-del . . . what should i do ?
<antonio_> aki no se abla español
<frans_> sorry can't speak espagnol
<Tm_T> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<moetunes> frans_: anything in the log? - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<frans_> ok, i'll try to open the log from gnome ... pls wait
<moetunes> frans_: ctrl+alt+f2 then login and   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less - up and down arrows to browse
<lubse> Torch: where can I bind "minimize all windows"?
<Torch> lubse: you probably have the "show desktop" plasmoid already in your panel. right click it and open its settings. assign a shortcut in the settings dialog.
<antonio_> #ubuntu-es
<lubse> can I edit my right click menu?
<lubse> I wish to add a button "open with VIM"
<kubuntu-ku> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log only shows 'many modelines" . . .
<kubuntu-ku> ctrl-alt-f2 send me to terminal . . .
<kubuntu-ku> did you say cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less ? that failed too . . .
<kubuntu-ku> hallo moetunes, are u still there ?
<moetunes> yep kubuntu-ku
<kubuntu-ku> any other suggestions ? still can't open my kubuntu . . .
<moetunes> ctrl+alt+f2 is meanrt to send you to a cli - you have X prob - try ls /var/log/| grep X
<moetunes> *meant
<moetunes> can't believe there is no Xorg.0.log
<kubuntu-ku> ls /var/log/| grep x ok ?
<moetunes> cap x
<moetunes> capital for the x
<kubuntu-ku> there is Xorg.0.log , of course, but, it only shows many lines of " modelines "
<moetunes> x is diff in linux to X
<kubuntu-ku> ok, i'll try that
<andreime> hello, what should i install to have mandelbrot and marble 3d globe options in kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4.2 as desktop wallpapers ?
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: look for lines that start EE
<kubuntu-ku> yes, there is Xorg.0 till 5 and failsave . . .
<llutz> kubuntu-ku: grep EE  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kubuntu-ku> no lines that start with EE
<Torch> lubse: you can. it's done on a mimetype basis. right click the type of tile you want to have that entry for and choose properties. then click on the little wrench-button.
<kubuntu-ku> ok grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Torch> lubse: you'll get a dialog that allows you to set the application to open the file type with
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: you have nvidia card yes?
<kubuntu-ku> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<kubuntu-ku> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<kubuntu-ku> (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
<moetunes> intel
<kubuntu-ku> what the hell does that mean ?
<kubuntu-ku> my vga card, i'll have to check that first
<andreime> hello, what should i install to have mandelbrot and marble 3d globe options in kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4.2 as desktop wallpapers ?
<moetunes> it can't find a standard module
<lubse> Torch: yes, but I don't want to open .* files with vim
<lubse> I just want to have the option
<lubse> (not open by default, but have the option there in right click menu)
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku:  it can't find a standard module - it is intel graphics
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: updated recentluy?
<fabio333> <kubuntu-ku>: modinfo i810
<Torch> lubse: still the same. just don't set it as the topmost entry. you'll get the others in the open-with submenu.
<moetunes> or recently even...
<kubuntu-ku> modinfo i810
<kubuntu-ku> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i810/i810.ko
<kubuntu-ku> license:        GPL and additional rights
<kubuntu-ku> description:    Intel i810
<kubuntu-ku> author:         VA Linux Systems Inc.
<FloodBotK2> kubuntu-ku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kubuntu-ku> srcversion:     8FB34D924397C860CA6DC49
 * Torch notes there's a difference between kernel- and x-org-modules.
<moetunes> update bies again I believe
<moetunes> *bites
<kubuntu-ku> sorry, please forgive me . . .
<Torch> also, if gnome is running and kde is not, it won't help much to diagnose X-org errors.
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: there's no black marks recorded here :)
<moetunes> so the modules there but X can't find it...
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: is it a new system - i3/i5/i7?
<kubuntu-ku> what is black mark ? how do i check i3 5 or 7 ?
<kubuntu-ku> my modinfo is already sent to pastebin ...
<fabio333> Torch, indeed that module should be in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<kubuntu-ku> # 407544
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: the black mark was an attempt at humor - i3/i5/i7 are the newest intel cpus and there graphics might not yet be supported
<fabio333> i wish i had a core i7
<moetunes> 4 cores = lots of wasted power most of the time imo
<fabio333> moetunes>: what about video editing or gta4?
<moetunes> fabio333: do you encode 24/7 or even close to that?
<fabio333> moetunes>: indeed never because my pc sucks (it takes forever to encode in x264)
<moetunes> if the comp is up 4 cores are working :)
<kubuntu-ku> if it's not supporte, then, you mean, i've to uninstall kde ? can't i update or something ?
<moetunes> so back to whee we were - kubuntu-ku what does   lspci   say your card is?
<moetunes> time for a nw keyboard her
<fabio333> xserver-xorg-video-intel  supports intel i810...
<moetunes> looking for the chipset
<kubuntu-ku> lspci said "ICH7 Family" etc
<fabio333> nope
<kubuntu-ku> Display controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31
<fabio333> lspci | grep -i vga
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: do you have an earlier kernel still installed to boot into?
<kubuntu-ku>  # 407551
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: just one simple question. did i get this right -- gnome works? kde does not?
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: try the earlier kernel as a short term fix pls - we'll still be here
<kubuntu-ku> yep, gnome works, just kde black out and froze . . . xde is fine too
<moetunes> good question Torch
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: disregard previous
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: then your xorg is fine.
<fabio333> kwin composite?
<kubuntu-ku> how to try earlier kernel ? last time, i just download from help.ubuntu.com . . .
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: don't do that.
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: it won't help you
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: your kde install and/or settings are broken.
<moetunes> a boot into gnome and a paste of the Xorg log would be good
<Torch> moetunes: xorg.log has nothing to do with this.
<moetunes> k
<Torch> moetunes: /var/log/Xorg.?.log logs the server startup process
<kubuntu-ku> is it because i set up screensaver ? but, it didn't ask for a password . . .
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: Torch knows more about this
<kubuntu-ku> i'mnow on gnome, but then, what to do to repair my kde ?
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: did kde ever work for you on this install?
<mmore86> #vigo
<kubuntu-ku> i installed it this morning, and fine . . .
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: so then you did something that broke it ;-) now, what could that have been?
<kubuntu-ku> i thought my screensaver, but, my son thought it was because he entered a wrong password into kdewallet . . .
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: it's certainly not kwallet.
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: and probably not the screen saver either. what exactly happens when you try to log in to kde?
<lubse> Does anyone know how to get sound working in flash? (youtube)?
<kubuntu-ku> i can login, then, it automatically ran amarok, on a small windows ( sound is good ), but, everything else is black. can't use sticky keys like ctrl-alt-up etc . . .
<lubse> I have kubuntu version 9.10
<kubuntu-ku> only ctrl-alt-del to logout . . . and nothing else . . .
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: there is a hidden folder in your home dir called ".kde". delete that folder from gnome. then try to log in to kde again.
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: you may need to set gnome's file manager to show hidden folders and files first to  be able to see it.
<kubuntu-ku> ok, i'm trying that . .
<kubuntu-ku> hi, Torch, Moetunes, et aliis  . . . you are correct !!! just delete /home/kde ... and now i'm back on my kde . . . You are great guys, thank you very very much !!!
<moetunes> thank Torch he/she knew
<kubuntu-ku> could u explain what's actually gone wrong, Torch ?
<Torch> kubuntu-ku: not really. it sounds plasma couldn't start successfully, but to diagnose the real reason you'd need a lot more information.
<kubuntu-ku> i've to thank u too moetunes, u're very responsive
<kubuntu-ku> ok, tnx Torch . . .
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: I just remember being new to linux :)
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: a good thank you goes a long way :)
<jimmy51_> What's the default package mgr for ubuntu 9.10?  i run kubuntu and use kpackageit.
<jimmy51_> is it still synaptic?
<moetunes> jimmy51_: yep
<jimmy51_> thanks.  you run linux on a few workstations and suddenly you're the local linux support source
<jimmy51_> :(
<moetunes> google is your friend jimmy51_  :)
<moetunes> or here
<millun> hi, what theme to use for KDE4 to look like Windows XP
<moetunes> blurghhh
<moetunes> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Torch> millun: suggested starting point is kde-look.org in this case ;-)
<millun> there are some but i don't know which one to pick
<Torch> millun: why don't you just try them out one after another?
<millun> i thought someone could point me at the best one :)
<Torch> millun: well, there are comments and ratings on kde-look.org
<millun> yeah, some even get like > "50% good" :)
<kubuntu-ku> it's a sincere thank, indeed, moetune . . .
<moetunes> millun: it's all relative - you have to explore to find what fits
<moetunes> kubuntu-ku: frans thnx :)
<millun> ok
<piuzza> c'è nessuno???
<genii> !it | piuzza
<ubottu> piuzza: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<michael___>  i have quanta plus, how can i upload file on my webserver using ssh protocol?
<JulienBu> http://bit.ly/98jj3
<michael___> nobody???
<moetunes> michael___: that is an question that is limited in the scope of userd it is relevant to - there might be a quanta channel...
<moetunes> *users
<lordfarkvard> hi
<moetunes> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<michael___> how can i install fish kio slave?
<moetunes> anythimg in synaptic?
<moetunes> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<llutz> michael___: use sftp://
<Guest79761> testing
<mfraz74> OK, just upgraded from KDE 4.3.2 to 4.4.2 and all is well except that I can't get Kontact to do anything. It just locks up after starting
<oriol> hi
<oriol> is there somebody here ?
<oriol> i'd like to know where can i fin kmule
<oriol> because it is not in synaptic
<jonttu> Hello
<mfraz74> anyone able to help me?
<moetunes> mfraz74: you just go right ahead and state your prob in these sort of chat rooms :) - someone will eventually answer if they know
<mfraz74> OK, just upgraded from KDE 4.3.2 to 4.4.2 and all is well except that I can't get Kontact to do anything. It just locks up after starting
<moetunes> mfraz74: in those situations I start the prog from konsole - that way any errors are printed out for me to see
<mfraz74> is there somewhere where i can paste it?
<moetunes> drag the konsole to the side first so you can click on it and use ctrl+c to kill the app
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mfraz74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407615/
<slow-motion> hi
<moetunes> mfraz74: looks like an old config is messing with things there
<mfraz74> i've renamed kontactrc, but still nothing
<moetunes> mfraz74: Connecting to deprecated signal is line 1 - maybe more is needed - I don't use 4.4 so... maybe someone else will pipe up
<Oxymoron> Could someone explain to me whats wrong with this line : LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so? Apache2 says its invalid syntax? :S
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> How do i trace the host IP by what command and how do i check my own IP not the mordem PLEASE
<Ahmed\> Hello ?
<j_> HI all
<j_> I've been wondering if it's possible to link kwallet's master password to my login password
<j_> having to type 2 passwords one mere seconds after another is driving me nuts
<Peace-> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<moetunes> maybe Torch knows
<Ahmed\> Hello /
<Ahmed\> ANy one here
<oriol> the program amulñe didn0t start in kubuntu
<oriol> i don't know what happened
<Ahmed\> How do i trace the host IP by what command and how do i check my own IP not the mordem PLEASE
<oriol> i think i will try another
<oriol> imule or xmule
<moetunes> oriol: start it in konsole so you can see any errors
<j_> no password isn't an option - I believe that that will cause my other passwords (for instance the one for my gmail account) to be stored unencrypted
<oriol> There is an instance of aMule already running
<oriol> (lock file: /home/oriol/.aMule/muleLock)Raising current running instance.
<Ahmed\> hahah
<Peace-> pkill amuel
<Peace-> -.-''
<Peace-> pkill amule
<moetunes> oriol: try in konsole   kill -n 15 `pidof amuel`
<j_> if anyone knows for sure that linking kwallet's password to my login password is not possible I'll submit a bugreport for it on kde's upstream bugtracker
<Torch> j_: not yet possible. the kwallet maintainer is working on it.
<Torch> j_: you can set an empty kwallet password to avoid having to type it. that is, of course, horribly insecure.
<moetunes> thnx Torch
<j_> Torch: thanks for the info. Do you have any idea if the work'll be ready for KDE SC 4.5.0?
<gene> leave
<Torch> j_: i have no details, but the author is rather busy with work related stuff  right now so i would not hold my breath
<j_> Torch: too bad. Do you perhaps have a website where I can read up on the current status?
<Torch> j_: afraid not.
<j_> Torch: ok, thanks anyway
<stevey> hi, can anyone help me with getting sound to work on Flash applications in Firefox? I've tried several suggestions on the internet, but they're all several years out of date. I'm using Kubuntu 9.10
<James147> stevey: have you tryed purging and reinstalling it? some people have found that to work
<stevey> how do I go about that?
<James147> stevey: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla    <- maby a bit over the top but should work
<James147> stevey: then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<stevey> nope, still nothing
<James147> stevey: you will ahve to restart all your browsers :)
<stevey> yeah, I did that
<stevey> although FF was still open while I ran the commands, does that matter?
<James147> stevey: shouldn't
<stevey> was the first command supposed to give any feedback?
<James147> stevey: try closing all other sound applications and test it again...
<James147> stevey: should say something
<stevey> yeah, looked better this time
<stevey> nope, nothing still
<stevey> I can hear sound when you send messages and amorok is working
<stevey> amarok even
<James147> stevey: are you using 32 or 64 bit ?
<stevey> 64
<stevey> I'm testing on youtube
<stevey> to see if sound is working
<James147> stevey: purge it again and try this: http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<stevey> am I executing flashplayer.so?
<stevey> libflashplayer.so
<James147> stevey: yup
<stevey> gives me segmentation fault
<stevey> oh sudo?
<stevey> nope, still seg fault
<James147> what is seg faulting?
<stevey> sudo ./libflashplayer.so
<stevey> Segmentation fault
<stevey> is what I'm getting
<James147> stevey: :) thats trying to run the lib as root :s not what you want
<stevey> ok, well doesn't work without sudo either
<stevey> does exactly the same
<James147> you want to move it to .mozilla/plugins  and then restart firefox
<stevey> ok
<stevey> etc/firefox-3.5/plugins?
<stevey> oh .mozilla in ~
<James147> stevey: in ~/
<stevey> extensions? or should I make a folder plugins?
<James147> make the plugins folder if it dosnt exist
<stevey> ok, try it now?
<James147> stevey: yes
<stevey> :( still nothing
<mkrista> I hate to ask..but :) I lost my multiple desktop switcher that used to sit on my taskbar and I can't fig out how to get it back!! I did the desktop settings etc. ever renamed my .kde dir to .kde_old to see if something was wacked out there. I must be missing something anybody know?
<Peace-> mkrista: add widget to dock
<Peace-> mkrista: pager
<James147> mkrista: add widget -> pager
<mkrista> Pager ok
<James147> mkrista: although would have thourght renaming .kde would bring it back :S
<mkrista> pager worked !!!! I love you
<mkrista> ya I thought the renamed .KDE would work also hehe
<James147> stevey: try logging out and back in :S not sure what else to do
<mkrista> Thanks so much Peace
<James147> stevey: sometimes flash dosnt close when everything has stoped useing it
<stevey> ok, brb if it doesn't work
<stevey> bye and thanks if it does :)
<stevey> :( still doesn't work
<stevey> I purged the flash, tried to run libflashplayer.so got a seg fault, logged out and back in, but can still see flash (and not hear it)
<stevey> should I be able to see flash if it's been purged?
<James147> stevey: no... and you should need to run libflashplayer.so, did you place it in the plugins directory?
<stevey> yeah
<stevey> I did that too
<stevey> yeah, so I should be able to see flash
<stevey> and hear it
<James147> stevey: should..
<stevey> it's bloody annoying, I've spent all day trying to get it to work
<James147> stevey: have you see or hear it now?
<stevey> no, well not a few minutes ago
<coles> The dependencies for the KDE 4.4.2 en_GB localisation in the backports ppa are broken
<stevey> I get no sound when watching this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ht18zGzhM&playnext_from=TL&videos=2bj1XP7pih0&feature=grec
<stevey> (or any other)
<stevey> I'm assuming that video has sound in it
<coles> it should depend on language-pack-kde-en rather than language-pack-kde-enGB
<stevey> I'd normally just give up and watch videos on Windows, but I'm trying to watch tutorials for stuff that only really works on linux
<James147> stevey: sorry, not sure what else to do... flash in 64bit has been a pain for a while although I thourght it had mostly been fixed :S
<stevey> on another note, any idea why my wireless isn't working. It worked the evening I installed linux. I woke up in the morning and it wouldn't connect. Hasn't connected ever since
<stevey> (I'm connected via ethernet atm)
<James147> stevey: useing knetworkmanager?
<stevey> I can see the wireless networks
<stevey> just can't connect
<Peace-> stevey: in the most of cases you have to rename your $HOME/.kde
<James147> stevey: try installing wicd and useing that instead, network-manager has a few problems
<Peace-> maybe upgrading kde you can get some problems
<stevey> KDE control  module
<stevey> KPackageKit won't let me
<stevey> A package dependency could not be found.
<stevey> More information is available in the detailed report.
<stevey> Remove the package plasma-widget-networkmanagement before
<stevey> should I do that?
<James147> stevey: from cli do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<stevey> that looked better
<stevey> so now I need to configure that?
<James147> stevey: now try installing wicd (sudo aptitude install wicd)
<James147> stevey: agree with its suggestions :)
<stevey> I add myself into the netdev group?
<James147> stevey: yes
<stevey> not sure if it added me
<stevey> I couldn't figure out how to check the box
<James147> stevey: you can do it manually through kuser if you need to
<stevey> I have a wicd network manager in my applications now though
<stevey> should I disconnect ethernet before setting up wireless?
<James147> stevey: shouldnt need to
<stevey> ok
<stevey> I have a hex string for the key, do I want WEP? I think it says WEP/WPA on the router
<stevey> WEP (Hex[0-9A-F])
<James147> stevey: wicd should beable to detect which you need but most likly
<stevey> didn't connect
<stevey> brb
<stevey> back
<stevey> oh I give up, back to Windows it is
<stevey> thanks for the help, even though it didn't help. I have a habit of finding problems where no one else does.
<capcom> hello
<mkrista> hi
<capcom> somebody here that uses umtsmon on a amd64 architecture or knows where to get a deb package from? i only could find i386 debs
<arch0njw> capcom: if you -really need to- you can force the architecture.  I've gotten things to work that way before.
<arch0njw> capcom: dpkg -i --force-architecture somePackage.deb
<arch0njw> capcom: I have done this in the past and the worst I have had to do is uninstall the package.  You want to make sure you have the 32bit libraries installed though.
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> WHY on terminal ipconfig doesn't work ? @_@
<Tm_T> you mean ifconfig ?
<Ahmed\> i mean for checking up the IP from my ISP not the local :)
<Ahmed\> well to be honest i dont really know if its IP ir IF config :) i am new here
<Ahmed\> Yes yes its IF sorry :$
<James147> Ahmed\: http://www.whatsmyip.org/ :)
<Ahmed\> no no, i mean
<Ahmed\> THANK GOODNESS James you are here
<Ahmed\> I usually use ip-address.com
<Ahmed\> but i mean
<Ahmed\> isn't any OTHER way ?
<James147> Ahmed\: not sure of a way to do it on terminal, ifconfig dose what its ment to and gets the local ip
<Ahmed\> yes right i did get it 192.168.1.255 HUH
<Ahmed\> Thanks :)
<Ahmed\> James can't i set my NAME for like a username, can't i make it ?
<Ahmed\> brb
<nbnds> hi ! is there a special channel for kubuntu 10.4 beta?
<James147> nbnds: #ubuntu+1
<nbnds> ty
<smada> Hello
<weecol> that's for all ubuntu derived release schedules?
<Tm_T> yes
<weecol> edu- k- and othwerwise buntu
<James147> weecol: #ubuntu+1 is for all lucid versions
<weecol> i think that was kind of what i ment
<Ahmed\> Back
<dhrystone> Hello. I'm brand new to Kubuntu 9.10 (installed it about 5 minutes ago), and need assistance adding a Windows shared drive/folder. Can someone assist?
<James147> dhrystone: should be able to access it in dolphin (file manager) by going to Network->samba shares->"your workspace"->"computername"...
<dhrystone> james147 - I found the shared folder. To add it to my desktop as a shortcut, do I just click/drag it?
<James147> dhrystone: cant directly draw it to the desktop :S, you can add it to "Places" by dragging it to the menu on the side
<dhrystone> Thanks man, I managed to get it added. Right-clicked and selected "Add to Places." Working on adding the printer now.
<apparle> guys I somehow messed up my system
<apparle> while I was installing a package... I forgot to check the diskspace
<apparle> and it is now zero...... I booted at command line and deleted some data... but I am unable to login to kde now
<weecol> and the package manager tried to install it anyway
<James147> dhrystone: you can add it to your desktop if you want to by adding the widget (right click -> add widget  on your desktop) called "Quick access" and then configuring it to point to the share
<apparle> weecol: I was using apt-get
<genii> apparle: sudo apt-get clean            can make some room usually
<dhrystone> Thanks again!
<apparle> genii: I have made some room
<apparle> but now I cannot login.... when I login, the screen flashes and I am again at the login screen
<James147> apparle: can you run apt-get again?
<apparle> genii: although I can login into command line using Ctrl+Alt+F1
<apparle> James147: yes I can
<James147> apparle: sudo aptitude install -f   will attempt to fix broken or half installed packages (dont know the apt-get equlivent)
<apparle> James147: why... I tried purging the concerned packages and reinstalling them
<apparle> James147: nothing happens it says everything is alright
<James147> apparle: could try renaming .kde??
<apparle> James147: I renamed .kde to .kdeold
<apparle> still same
<apparle> I have installed the package kdenetwork-dbg, and the dependencies coming with it...
<apparle> if it concerns
<apparle> I mean... the system messed up while installing that package
<apparle> comeon guys.. plz help I don't know what to do... and I need to get it up and running... I am on a live CD now
<weecol> does your disk share with tmp
<James147> apparle: Only thing i can think of is trying a new user, reinstalling kdenetwork and kdenetwork-dbg  or try installing kubuntu-desktop (or kde-minimal or kde-full) sorry, not really siure what else to do
<apparle> weecol: disk share with tmp means? I have everything in one ext4 partition and a swap partition
<James147> apparle: or at the worstcase, purging kde and reinstalling it :S
<apparle> James147: how to add new user through CLI
<James147> apparle: man adduser :)
<James147> apparle: sudo adduser USERNAME i think
<Ahmed\> James, What was that command for checking up the running applications (which are connected to the internet)
<Ahmed\>  Configuring citadel-server its asking me to write for the citadel server, what should i type ?
<deepesh> hello room
<deepesh> Where's everybody??
<deepesh> hi finn KIAze
<James147> !hi | deepesh
<ubottu> deepesh: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<deepesh> hi james
<deepesh> how are u??
<mudassar> hello I have just installed kubuntu 9.10, please tell me how to use Firefox installer to easily install it
<deepesh> hi mudassar
<mudassar> deepesh: his deepesh
<Ahmed\> kubuntu 9.10 ?? @_@ WHats that
<deepesh> check the K Menu in the internet section.......The installer link is available there
<mudassar> deepesh: I went there but it says the selected packages are already installed
<mudassar> but firefox is not installed
<deepesh> then shut down and restart the system.....
<deepesh> i installed it this afternoon
<deepesh> faced the same prob.....
<mudassar> then ?
<mudassar> it should make the life easier
<Ahmed\> deepesh: get a new PC :P
<Ahmed\> that at least support Gnome
<deepesh> Once you restart the system....focus on to installing debugging files
<deepesh> but ahmed i used the previous version of Kubuntu........it worked well then....
<deepesh> in fact I am having a problem of identifying my drives.....
<mudassar> what should i do ?
<deepesh> cant see them altogether.........
<Ahmed\> Well can you see them on Gnome ? properly ? because on Xubuntu i have the same thing :)
<deepesh> ahmed.......try restarting the system and carrying out the same thing which you tried earlier......
<Ahmed\> No well i have no problem, i would rather stick to Gnome until Lucid comes up out :)
<deepesh> And ahmed....how do i see them on gnome......i am not too good with comp.......
<Ahmed\> ohh...So you only see / this drive ? root ?
<deepesh> sorry the restarting comment was meant for mudassar......
<deepesh> yes i see the root folder
<deepesh> but nothing in the folder.......
<deepesh> meaning no drives....
<Ahmed\> Okay well :) do you have 2 HDD ?
<deepesh> no....I got a single HDD but have partitioned it with FAT 32 just as i was installing Kubuntu 9.10
<James147> mudassar: try installing firefox through kpackagekit (or a packagemanager of your choise)
<mudassar> james147: packagekit only shows the installer of firefox
<Ahmed\> have you install Kubuntu ONLY ? or on ubuntu's Gnome you have downloaded and install Kubuntu ? cause these are two different things
<deepesh> No i have installed only Kubuntu 9.10....received a CD....
<James147> mudassar: then try running "sudo aptitude install firefox" from terminal
<James147> deepesh: can you not see the drives in dolphin? (usually in teh places menu)
<Ahmed\> Well strange, you got two issues ? firefox and  unable to see or mount drives
<deepesh> no james.......unable to see the drives.....
<James147> deepesh: are they already mounted?
<Ahmed\> James i'm having an issue on kubuntu i mean i can't see my song's thumbnals on pictures of videos but i can see on GNome properly :) WHY not on dolphin ?
<deepesh> no james......
<deepesh> the only drive i can see is the SD1....where Kubuntu is installed.....
<mudassar> james147: It says "No candidate version found for firefox"
<Ahmed\> mudassar: try df -h
<James147> deepesh: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<Ahmed\> if you can see anything ?
<James147> mudassar: try it with firefox-3.5
<mudassar> james147: not worked
<deepesh> how do u do that james......will definitely help.....
<James147> !pastebin | deepesh
<ubottu> deepesh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<James147> mudassar: what version of kubuntu are you useing?
<mudassar> 9.10
<Ahmed\> i mean KDE's version dude
<Ahmed\> 4.3 or 4.4
<deepesh> james...can you guide me how to pastebin the output?? meaning....i have opened the page...but dont know what to do next.....
<James147> hmm, try this: sudo aptitude purge firefox firefox-3.5 firefox-3.0 firefox-3.1 kubuntu-firefox-installer && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install firefox
<mudassar> how to know the kde version ?
<James147> mudassar: ^^
<LeeJunFan> Ahmed\: you need to install mplayerthumbs to see video thumbnails.
<Ahmed\> umm from dolphin click on about KDE
<Ahmed\> ohh lee.. can i install it from being on Gnome ?
<LeeJunFan> yeah. It'll be there when you get back to KDE.
<Ahmed\> okay i have installed :)
<Ahmed\> Thanks dude
<James147> deepesh: to copy from konsole click and drag over the text and tehn alt+shift+c to copy (or rightclick and click copy)
<mudassar> KDE 4.3.2
<James147> deepesh: past it on the link ubottu gave type your user name (or something) click submit then paste the link to taht page here
<Kyran_Be> hey, I've got quite the geeky question
<LeeJunFan> Ahmed\: np. There's also an option in dolphin under settings->preview that you may have to checkmark the video previews, should have (mplayerthumbs) next to it.
<Kyran_Be> I don't have any virtual consoles running on tty1 to 6
<Kyran_Be> just a blinking cursor
<deepesh> all right.....opened konsole terminal but its blank
<Kyran_Be> but I do have 6 getty processes running
<Kyran_Be> and sudo start tty1 also says the terminal is running
<Kyran_Be> it's been like this since I upgraded to karmic, does anyone have any ideas?
<mudassar> James147: Party for you :) it worked perfectly
<Ahmed\> and how about images ? i mean on desktop i can but in a folder i can't since upgrade to 4.4 KDE :)
<LeeJunFan> Ahmed\: that might be under the same preview settings. I've never had a problem with images.
<Ahmed\> umm okay :)
<deepesh> i typed sudo fdisk 1 on it....and now it asks for a password....when i try to type in my admin password..nothing gets typed on the screen....
<James147> deepesh: sudo fdisk -l  < that a lower case L
<James147> deepesh: press Ctrl+c to cancel that command
<deepesh> ok.....pressing control c......
<James147> deepesh: sudo will ask for your password when you run it ^^ it should be the password you login with
<James147> deepesh: can you also pastebin the output of "df -l"
<deepesh> yes james.....it does ask for a password but nothing gets typed on the screen....meaning everything gets frozen.......even when i used lower case L
<James147> deepesh: on the terminal no password is shown, ust type it and press enter
<deepesh> ok......will try again
<otswim> how can i detect my windows partition on dolphin? before i always had my windows partition and i would just click on it to mount it; but now it's not there, maybe i can manuall mount it? or tell dolphin to refresh?
<deepesh> now it shows fdisk-l not found
<aaaa> adas
<James147> deepesh: space between the k and -  : sudo fdisk  -l
<deepesh> ok....trying once again.....
<James147> otswim: is the partition mounted?
<deepesh> got through this time........
<deepesh> pasting it in the pastebin section.....on the site...
<James147> deepesh:  :) now pastebin the output along with the out put of "df -l"
<deepesh> ok......will do that.....what is the command for copying from the terminal??
<deepesh> how silly of me....just figured out.....
<otswim> James147: no :( but i was able to mount it manually
<jp__> hi all
<James147> otswim: dolphin usually just shows you things that arnt already mounted or that are mounted in /media/
<deepesh> yes james.....i pasted them in the pastebin......
<otswim> James147: yes but my windows partition wasn't mounted, and dolphin didn't see it
<James147> deepesh: paste the link here :)
<otswim> James147: now i've manually mounted it in /media and dolphin still doesn't see it
<James147> otswim: hmm
<deepesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407730/                            thats the link James
<James147> deepesh: can you rerun the first command with -l  not -1  :)
<James147> deepesh: but i take it the drive you want to access is /dev/sda6? mounted at /windows?
<James147> deepesh: or sda7 at /dos
<deepesh> i used lower case L as u advised........should I use Capital "i"??
<James147> otswim: you can add it to fstab to auto mount on boot and place a link in dolphin as a workaround
<deepesh> yes...thats correct.....
<James147> deepesh: sudo fdisk -1  <- thats whats in teh pastebin... its a 1 not an l (L)
<deepesh> unable to see any of those drives.....
<FremenBlue> hey you guys
<James147> deepesh: do teh drives auto mount at boot?
<FremenBlue> im trying to compile mesa from xorg-edgers, and i patched it for a game i like to play. except when i debuild it fails
<FremenBlue> anyone experienced; please help?
<deepesh> no.....when i boot.....they dont......
<James147> deepesh: they look mounted... did you mount them manually?
<deepesh> i never did anything.....
<James147> deepesh: in dolphin try to navagate to /windows  or /dos
<deepesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407733/
<deepesh> yes....i tried it in Dolphin.......
<deepesh> let me try it once again.....
<deepesh> i have pasted the link again.........
<otswim> James147: yes, thanks
<deepesh> both the folders show zero files........./dos & /windows.....
<James147> deepesh: can you pastebin teh output of "mount"
<deepesh> ok....pasting the output of mount
<deepesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407736/                     output of mount
<James147> otswim: :) also rightclick on places -> show all entrys
<otswim> James147: i don't have that :o
<otswim> just add entry
<James147> deepesh: they are mounted... and looing at df -l again i can see they have 32 k-blocks used space :S - that indicates they they are mounted, but empty
<deepesh> yes...i had formatted them....this morning........
<James147> otswim: show all entrys showed my windows partition when i unmounted it :)
<James147> deepesh: then you have acess to them...
<James147> deepesh: everything seems fine
<deepesh> then how do i access them??
<deepesh> is there a command line or something that i can use??
<James147> deepesh: just go to /windows or /dos  ... if you place files in either then they will end up on the partitions
<deepesh> ok.......let me check.....
<James147> deepesh: linux dosent have "drives" like windows dose (c: d: etc) instead all drives are "mounted" somewhere in teh fiel system
<deepesh> oh i see.......let me check....just a moment
<James147> deepesh: and if you write to the location they are mounted the files get writen to that drive
<deepesh> hmmmm.....
<James147> deepesh: deepeshif you unmount them then the fiels should disapear
<deepesh> ok....
<James147> files ^^
<James147> deepesh: you can add the location to dolphin if you wish, other wise they seem to be working
<deepesh> allright.........i think I got the hang of it....actually in the earlier version that i used they used to show up as "media"....so i was searching for the media icon....
<deepesh> but i think i get your point.....
<deepesh> saving the files in /dos & /windows should save them there.....
<James147> deepesh: they still should, thats where kde auto mounts them, but it looks like they have been mounted at boot or manually to those locations
<deepesh> while partitioning I had selected the mounting options and I had specified the /dos & /windows as these were the only 2 options available.....
<James147> deepesh: if kubuntu dosent know where to mount a drive it usual pick /media/DEVICENAME or /media/disk-#   but if something else mounts them then they can go anywhere :)
<James147> deepesh: then they get auto mounted at boot :)
<deepesh> well james....that solves a big problem .......>Thank you so much for your help james......appreciate that......
<James147> deepesh: /dos and /windows are the default locations the installer choises for fat and ntfs i think, but you dont ahve to use them, you can type a path to where ever you link in the installer, it will create it when it installs :0
<deepesh> another problem that i face is that the portable HDD that i have doesnt get detected even if i plug it in manually or restart the system with the portable HDD in....
<deepesh> BTW is the /dos and /windows option safe.......???
<James147> deepesh: you can change the location they get mounted to by creating the folder they will be place in where you want it and then changing the mount points in /etc/fstab  to the location of the folders you created, then unmount them and remount them or reboot :)
<James147> deepesh: dont see why the arnt safe
<James147> deepesh: if you plug in the protable HDD and run: sudo fdisk -l   again i might be able to help
<deepesh> ok....will do it right away.....
<deepesh> James it has been plugged in all the while......
<James147> deepesh: its been powered up as well?
<deepesh> yes.....
<deepesh> The light indicator has been on......all the while....
<James147> unplug it and plug it power it down (if it has external power) plug it back in and power it up then run the command again
<deepesh> ok....will do that.....
<James147> unplug and power it down ^^
<deepesh> its not externally powered....i unplugged it and plugged it back .......
<deepesh> going to the terminal
<deepesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407741/               here is the link
<James147> deepesh: phew, detected it this time :)
<James147> deepesh: dose it show in dolphin?
<deepesh> let me see
<FremenBlue> hello, i added the xorg-edgers PPA, and when i try to "apt-get source" i get the source from the official ubuntu, when i need the bleeding edge mesa, what am i doing wrong?
<James147> FeasibilityStudy: take it you have run sudo apt-get update?
<deepesh> cant find it in Dolphin
<James147> deepesh: not in the places side bar?
<deepesh> no....
<deepesh> not in places sidebar
<James147> deepesh: what about the device notifier widget on the panel? (may need to change its settings to display all devices)
<deepesh> let me try......
<deepesh> there is no option available for setting
<deepesh> there is only one option...."none"
<deepesh> lol
<James147> deepesh: are you running kde 4.3.x?
<deepesh> i think so
<James147> deepesh: they made it better in 4.4.x :)
<James147> deepesh: not sure why its not showing up though :S... you could try upgrading to 4.4.2,
<deepesh> how do i come to know whether I am actually using 4.3 or 4.4
<James147> deepesh: any kde app -> Help -> about kde
<deepesh> ok......
<deepesh> its KDE 4.3.2
<James147> deepesh: I would advise upgrading to 4.4.2 :)
<deepesh> ok......
<deepesh> can it be directly downloaded??
<James147> deepesh:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<deepesh> checking
<apparle> hi guys.... I seem to have messed up the system, disk space was filled up with installing the package kdenetwork-dbg and its dependencies and the sytem crashed. I rebooted and am unable to login to kde. If I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 then I can login to command line. I emptied some space, purged the package and its dependencies, reinstalled them, tried renaming the .kde folder to .kdeold but I am still unable to login
<apparle> Also when I tried using adduser, I got some erro like could not obtain lock to some passwd etc
<deepesh> got it james.....
<deepesh> thank you very much.......
<Typos_King> apparle:    define 'crashed'
<deepesh> thanks to you i have learnt a lot of new things about Kubuntu system
<apparle> Typos_King: I am looking for the defination of recovery :D
<deepesh> will download and try what u told me.....
<Typos_King> eheh
<Typos_King> apparle:    so long you can define 'crashed'
<deepesh> thank you so much james.........
<Typos_King> we may know better if we know :)
<James147> deepesh: your welcome
<deepesh> can you please pass me ur email ID ??
<deepesh> James.....
<James147> deepesh: for waht reason?
<deepesh> so that i may let you know after I have installed KDE 4.4.2
<deepesh> are u always available here..??
<James147> deepesh: will most likly be here :)
<James147> deepesh: if not later then tomorrow
<deepesh> Oh i see.........do u work for Kubuntu??
<James147> can anyone else access mail.google.com or .co.uk?
<kaddi> hi, I'm having issues with VI. Somehow when I press up or down it just prints A or B instead of moving the cursor.
<kaddi> anyone knows how to resolve this?
<James147> deepesh: no, just like helping out :D
<James147> kaddi: press esc and try :)
<deepesh> Hats off to you james.....thanks a lot....will try tomorrow over here.......
<James147> kaddi: or if you want to move while in edit mode install vim-full
<kaddi> I tried moving .vim but that didnt help. (i restarted the command line after moving the folder)
<deepesh> am logging out now......
<deepesh> bye
<kaddi> there's no package that'll match vim-full :s Do you have the exact name?
<James147> kaddi: or possibally install vim
<kaddi> on it
<henkka> yo
<Typos_King> kaddi:     press Esc, I assume  you're in some editing mode while that happens
<henkka> lol my first time on irc program
<Typos_King> Esc to exit that edit mode
<kaddi> hi henkka
<kaddi> :)
<henkka> yo kaddi
<James147> kaddi: think vim-tiny is installed by default, its missing alot of nice things in it, like moving in edit mode and backspace not updating the display :)
<Typos_King> henkka:  yo wasssop henkka da man in da h00dz, wassop gee
<henkka> lol
<kaddi> James147: lol, yes, installing vim fixed a lot. :p Not used to that vim-tiny thingie, very weird.. I was suspecting a broken config :p
<henkka> I fail at joining my friends irc channel...
<James147> kaddi: no, vim-tiny installs a smaller not so good version of vi
<James147> kaddi: dont know why its installed by default ofver vim
<James147> kaddi: also Kate -> Settings -> Configure Kate -> Editing -> Vi input mode :D
<kaddi> nice :D
<Typos_King> editing vi  input?
<Typos_King> tsk
<henkka> hmm how do i change the nick..
<Ahmed\> henkka: on your left
<Typos_King>  /nick NEWNICK
<henkka> asd
<Henzeh> nice yhx
<Henzeh> uhh whats this "away nickname" ?
<Typos_King> status on the nick, as in letting other folks know, that you may not be at the keyboard at the moment, maybe fixing up a sandwhich or taking a shower or.... shopping around
<Henzeh> hmm
<Henzeh> When will this message occur then
<Typos_King> whenever you set it
<Typos_King> you can set it manually with /away REASONHERE or you can have your irc client set it with a timing
<Typos_King> and such, I barely ever use it
<Typos_King> usually if I'd be away-from-keyboard I set my nick on Typos_King-afk
<Typos_King> so folks know
<Henzeh> how do i set it with a timing then?
<Typos_King> dunno, is up to the UI in your irc
<Typos_King> client
<Henzeh> oh
<Henzeh> umm btw can i join any possible quakenet channel on some irc program? im a complete noob at this.
<Typos_King> well,, yeah
<kaddi> Henzeh: yes, you can set up differnet networks in your irc program normally
<Typos_King> with most irc clients these days, you can open unlimited networks and in each network unlimited channels, so
<Henzeh> so is quakenet a network eh? and a different 'chat room' is a channel i guess...
<Typos_King> yeah
<xrandr> what is the application that shows the K Panel and kicker? It is no longer starting when KDE starts
<James147> xrandr: plasma-desktop
<James147> xrandr: or plasma-netbook for netbook edition
<Henzeh> umm is it possible to get the list of all the current and active quakenet channels?
<med> hi all channel's people
<Henzeh> hello med
<med> where are you from henzel ?
<Henzeh> Finland
<med> ups sorry henzeh
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xrandr> it keeps crashing
<xrandr> Invalid D-BUS interface name 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection
<Tm_T> !fi | Henzeh moi
<ubottu> Henzeh moi: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<xrandr> how can I fix that/
<Henzeh> thank you ubottu
<millun> hi, i'm looking for a vista theme but i am afraid to use vista r7 transformation pack
<James147> xrandr: try running: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install -f    from konsole
<Tm_T> millun: I think you can get Windows Vista support in ##windows
<James147> !ubottu | Henzeh
<ubottu> Henzeh: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<med> better in ubuntu and kubuntu than windows
<millun> no, i am looking for a kde vista theme
<Henzeh> ubottu is some kind of automatic bot helper thingy?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Henzeh> I see :D
<Tm_T> millun: ah, then I don't know, sorry (:
<xrandr> James147:  trying...
<xrandr> it's stuck at 99% Receiving Headers
<James147> xrandr: wait a bit
<xrandr> ok
<Henzeh> uhh so dudes how can i join a quakenet channel? i have no idea! :(
<James147> xrandr: have you added any ppas?
<xrandr> probably a few :D
<James147> xrandr: it finished yet?
<xrandr> yeh its going
<James147> xrandr: it trying to install programs?
<xrandr> its installing and fixing some dependencies
<James147> xrandr: good :) plasma-desktop will probally work after then
<xrandr> k
<xrandr> probably need to reboot
<xrandr> James147: nope...didnt do it
<James147> xrandr: its only plasma-desktop that wont start?
<xrandr> yep
<xrandr> no background image, no panels
<James147> xrandr: do you have kubuntu-netbook-default-settings installed?
<James147> opps close the wrong window :S
<avihay> anyone here uses a newer version then 9.10? I was wondering if kaffein is starting to get it's missing features back
<xrandr> no idont
<xrandr> but i dont have a netbook
<James147> xrandr: just checking, had problesm with plasma-desktop starting on my netbook because that was installed
<xrandr> bbl
<loic> Bonsoir
<loic> il y a t'il quelqu'un qui parle francais içi?.
<Tm_T> !fr | loic
<ubottu> loic: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<James147> xrandr: hmm, you could try renaming .kde to see if that helps
<loic> thnks ty i go on! bye
<joeuser2ooo> anglais? not german?
<joeuser2ooo> ic. thought the installation assistant would beam me to a german channel... anyway, np.
<Machtin> any suggestions on a development environment for linux for C?
<Machtin> graphical with fast compile/test-button or so :D
<joeuser2ooo> c coders use vim or emacs --- not?
<James147> Machtin: qt-creator or kdevelop they are more c++ but should be able to do c as well
<James147> Machtin: kdevelop4 is still in development so is a little unstable
<Machtin> that's okay i guess
<Machtin> thanks
<James147> anyone know what file goggle chrome stores its passwords in?
 * genii puts on his internet goggles
<genii> James147: Something about it here http://www.chromeplugins.org/google/chrome-tools/chromepassworddecryptor-google-chrome-password-recovery-tool-7953.html
<James147> genii: seen a few of them, but they are windows programs, and I dont want to decrpt the passwords I just want to back them up, but not the entire profile
<Hulk> whats the command to tell Tar not to include other folders above the path?
 * genii flexes his google-fu
<genii> James147: http://superuser.com/questions/79821/chrome-passwords-data
<genii> Hulk just use it on the dir name
<genii> (instead of with dirname/    and recursing or so)
<Hulk> genii, it save the folder home/user/ also
<James147> genii: found that location my self, but there are alot of files in there :)
<Hulk> genii, i just want it to save the last folder ABC only  /home/user/ABC
<djflinny> hello
<Hazel-> how can i install the nvidia driver in kubuntu 9.10?
<genii> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<siri1> hi all..i m using ubuntu9.10 in gnome desktop, i want to get kde desktop, my main intention is to compile and run src code of kdegame, the only source is internet with some slow
<Maranatha> I have this issue when trying to play youtube videos in full screen "The following plug-in has crashed: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"
<Hazel-> thanks genii
<FremenBlue> hello,
<FremenBlue> somone help?
<James147> siri1: you can easly install kde on ubuntu by installing kubuntu-desktop  kde-full or kde-minimal or if you jsut want teh games then kdegames :)
<James147> !help | FremenBlue
<ubottu> FremenBlue: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FremenBlue> !twat james147
<siri1> James147: last time installed kubuntu-desktop but after that i got strucked in loading itself after booting, someone said its due to lost of session manager, i didnt want to face such a problem again!
<James147> FremenBlue: ^^ how can we help if we dont know what the problem is
<siri1> James147: i want to install the minimal kde , how?
<James147> siri1: sudo aptitude install kde-minimal
<FremenBlue> james147 i installed the Xorg-edgers PPA, then upgraded, and theres a bug in the mesa, for which a patch has been released. idk what im doing though, so what do i do with the patch?
<siri1> James147: can i get the working kdelibes from this??
<FremenBlue> fremenblue hi
<FremenBlue> fremenblue: hi
<James147> siri1: would think so... but I think its what kubuntu-desktop installs...
<Maranatha> I have this issue when trying to play youtube videos in full screen "The following plug-in has crashed: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"
<siri1> James147: you mean to install kubuntu-desktop or kde-minimal?
<James147> siri1: either i think would work, kubuntu-desktop if you want the entire kubntu or kde-minimal if you just want a minamal kde instalation
<siri1> James147: ok thank you :)
#kubuntu 2010-04-02
<FremenBlue> james147: u cant help me?
<James147> FremenBlue: sorry, not very fimilar with patching things
<FremenBlue> u familiar with irc?
<FremenBlue> can u tell me how to auto-identify myself to nickserv?
<FremenBlue> i using quassel
<bazhang> FremenBlue, #freenode
<James147> FremenBlue: I think you have to register the nick somewhere
<FremenBlue> alrdy did
<FremenBlue> its just i get a message from nickserv asking for password that is rlly annoying
<James147> FremenBlue: and then put the login info in the settings
<FremenBlue> thanks james
<FremenBlue> i g2g now
<FremenBlue> l8ter
<Maranatha> anyone helping me on the issue I have come accross?
<genii> Maranatha: How did you install your flash player?
<Maranatha> not a clue really. I don't remember. I think it was through chrome
<genii> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<genii> Hm
<Henzeh> kubuntu.fi
<genii> !!fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Maranatha> genii: I ran into an error at the end "E: Couldn't find package flashplugin64-installer"
<Maranatha> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Maranatha> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407789/
<fabio333> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<genii> fabio333: Desist with that in here please
<fabio333> <genii>: you know what us that?
<fabio333> is*
<genii> fabio333: I looked at the link yes. It's offtopic for this channel. Push websites in another place and not here please
<fabio333> flash related....
<Maranatha> genii: I am still having the same issue
<Ahmed\> hi
<NoRedemption> hi
<Ahmed\> i gotta questio
<Ahmed\> question !
<NoRedemption> ask maybe i can help you out
<Ahmed\> i mean why the hell i can't pause or resize the youtube's videos on flash SOME TIMES ?
<Ahmed\> Oh ! would be nice it happens some times
<Ahmed\> i hate that and on other browser SAME THING
<NoRedemption> On Ubuntu?
<Ahmed\> yeah
<Ahmed\> Gnome
<Ahmed\> or KDE where ever you go
<NoRedemption> Well if both browser got it maybe you should talk to the devolper of the flash :)
<Ahmed\> but you can pause on by pressing the SPACE bar on keyboard but cant by mouse clicks
<Ahmed\> uhh
<Ahmed\> Man i mean it works fine since i installed that stupid thing adblockplus
<NoRedemption> Well i also pause sometimes the youtube with space on windows
<Ahmed\> OMG I can use that TAB THANKS DUDE
<Ahmed\> Yes same thing with me
<Ahmed\> i have to pause by space
<Ahmed\> cause mouse doesnt really works sometimes
<NoRedemption> Well if it workse
<Ahmed\> or unless you clear or clean up the history completely
<NoRedemption> Hmmm
<Ahmed\> are you new here?
<Ahmed\> I mean i really am :)
<NoRedemption> Yes i am new here
<Ahmed\> Switched from windows ah gates good bye :$
<NoRedemption> first day
<Ahmed\> OMG thats good
<Ahmed\> :) We can be friends
<NoRedemption> Well i did use Ubuntu a time ago
<NoRedemption> but it never did like overcome me to just use that
<Ahmed\> uh
<NoRedemption> :) we can
<Ahmed\> Oh well ! i see
<Ahmed\> Old user then
<NoRedemption> Backtrack 4 made me do that :)
<Ahmed\> umm i didn't heard about that
<Ahmed\> i guess idid
<Ahmed\> whats that anyway ?
<NoRedemption> Backtrack?
<Ahmed\> Yeah
<grindey> does anybody know how to use rythmbox to put songs onto ipod?
<grindey> or what program is best
<genii> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<grindey> thanks
<ne7work> Hello,
<ne7work> please someone help me..
<ne7work> i need 64-bit flash player on my 64-bit linux
<Ahmed\> Well
<Ahmed\> Download it
<Ahmed\> :)
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<ne7work> I use ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<Ahmed\> OKAAY OKAY I HEARD YOU i also use the same
<ne7work> hmm
<ne7work> well
<ne7work> please help
<ne7work> i'm beginner
<FloodBotK1> ne7work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ahmed\> See my OT messages !
<jovis> OT? ane you an operating thetan?
<jovis> hehe
<phoenix_> i am using gyachi 1.2.6 that i have compiled from the source, in every version of the gyachi, the voice chat plugin crashes when i press the off button in it. this does not work and i havnt heared a voice yet
<phoenix_> i tried to see if i get any error message in the termnal but nothing
<phoenix_> someone here told a command to trace a program few days back,  forgot it, can anyone tell me
<phoenix_> i am using gyachi 1.2.6 that i have compiled from the source, in every version of the gyachi, the voice chat plugin crashes when i press the off button in it. this does not work and i havnt heared a voice yet
<phoenix_> i tried to see if i get any error message in the termnal but nothing
<phoenix_> someone here told a command to trace a program few days back,  forgot it, can anyone tell me
<Maranatha> I have this issue when trying to play youtube videos in full screen "The following plug-in has crashed: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"
<Maranatha> in chromium
<jovis> can you play flash at all?
<jovis> like with firefox?
<phoenix_> is there a channel for gyachi
<Maranatha> jovis: I can
<jovis> then its a browser problem
<Maranatha> uninstall and reinstall might fix it?
<jovis> dobut it but maybe
<Maranatha> ah ok
<ne7work> i need help :(
<punto> is there a known memory leak in plasma-desktop?
<v1ttu> why?
<punto> because I have to kill it every couple of days when it's using like 1gb of memory
<v1ttu> when idle?
<phoenix_> punto: some reported the same thing
<phoenix_> punto: what is your kde version
<punto> when can I see the version?
<punto> 4.3.2
<Maranatha> ne7work: what do you need help with
<punto> on kubuntu 9.10
<phoenix__> punto: i experienced the same, but i upgarded and the program is gone
<v1ttu> program?
<phoenix__> v1ttu: problem.sorry typing mistake
<v1ttu> problem?
<punto> phoenix__: is there a package that can be upgraded?
<phoenix__> punto: check in the system activity, whether the process java is consuming the resources
<v1ttu> do you know how to upgrade your kde version punto?
<punto> v1ttu: no
<v1ttu> hmmm
<v1ttu> i think it would be a good idea to upgrade to 4.4.2
<v1ttu> do you have a second pc nearby?
<punto> yeah.. with windows
<phoenix__> punto:sudo  apt-get upgarde
<v1ttu> sweet
<phoenix__> punto: sudo apt-get upgrade
<punto> phoenix__: is there 1 package that will trigger the upgrade of just kde?
<v1ttu> o yeah, you have installed updats yeah?
<v1ttu> updates*
<punto> probably not
<benz> hi
<peter__> Hi Gab, I am a new user. trying to connect here
<maco> hello :)
<maco> you're connected just fine
<peter__> Hi
<peter__> I was not sure how to set a pw and user name but it seems I don't have to,
<peter__> Is this a Kubuntu 10.04 beta forum?
<maco> on irc? if you want you can pick a nick thats not taken yet and register it for the server.
<maco> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<maco> actually this is support for the current stable releases. if you're running the upcoming version, visit #ubuntu+1
<peter__> Thanx! I'll try to find that. I am new with this irc also
<maco> you can type "/join #ubuntu+1" to get there (no quotes)
<maco> peter__: also, if you say someone's name, they'll likely get a notification from their client that someone's talking to them
<peter__> Thank you
<peter__> join #ubuntu+1
<maco> you need the /
<atamisk> i think i screwed up folks
<atamisk> i installed kubuntu over lucid
<atamisk> did i make a fail?
<atamisk> all i get is a terminal...
<maco> did you do it from a cd and overwrite the lucid install and go "aww but i wanted lucid!"
<atamisk> nah
<maco> or did you just install kubuntu-desktop within lucid? cuz thats totally cool
<atamisk> that one
<atamisk> but  there's no desktop to manage
<atamisk> all i have is a terminal window
<maco> do you get kdm?
<maco> someone else said today in #kubuntu-devel that after they login at kdm the plasma-desktop doesnt load
<atamisk> yeah
<atamisk> the login looks alright, and the mouse looks right but there's no desktop enviroment
<maco> well if you've got a terminal you can type "plasma-desktop" in it
<atamisk> alright
<atamisk> funfact, i might have to close xchat to do so
<atamisk> brb
<maco> no window manager, eh?
<Atamisk> yes, KDE is very snazzy, too bad i can't really use it. closing the instance of terminal logs me out :P
<Atamisk> and it's always on top
<Atamisk> very odd
<Atamisk> is there a way to MANUALLY set plasma to autostart?
<Atamisk> recap, plasma ain't workin in my lucid install. i just get a terminal
<Atamisk> a super-terminal in fact, the computer freaks out if i close it
<Atamisk> anyone?
<Mr_Sonoma> upgraded to 9.10 the other night now wireless wont connect. anyone got any good suggestions on where to start?
<Atamisk> adapter on, network manager active?
<Mr_Sonoma> network manager active, adapter shows active
<Atamisk> hmm
<Mr_Sonoma> just wont connect
<Atamisk> what does it do when you try to connect? does it show any networks in the list?
<maco> Atamisk: i think its a bug
<Atamisk> ahh
<Atamisk> figures
<Atamisk> workaround?
<Mr_Sonoma> yes it shows the networks in the list
<Atamisk> whoa, echo
<Atamisk> thanks maco
<Mr_Sonoma> *sigh* shoulda done testing before upgrading, everytime i don't test i get bit, but if i do everything works fine
<Atamisk> how would've i tested it?
<Mr_Sonoma> i'm talking about my situation. usually i run from LIVE CD and see if it works
<Atamisk> i got kubuntu directly from the internet. it's overlaid over my regular lucid-ubuntu
<Atamisk> ah
<Atamisk> got confizz'd
<Atamisk> i had issues with 9.10 too, but my wireless usually worked
<Atamisk> try restarting your adapter?
<Mr_Sonoma> been there too. trying to research from windows then if i find a solution that needs network connection to fix i'll have to go upstairs to the router :(
<Atamisk> ugh
<Atamisk> what a pain
<Mr_Sonoma> was hoping someone would have seen it enough that it would be easy suggestion
<Atamisk> brb, switching back over to gnome until i figure this craziness out
<Atamisk> aaaand we're back in gnome
<Atamisk> (with kubuntu's mouse pointer. go figure
<Atamisk> now, to peruse the interwebs for a fix!!
<v1ttu> whats the prob atamisk?
<Atamisk> plasma won't load
<Atamisk> all i get is a single-use terminal
<Atamisk> v1ttu, any ideas?
<v1ttu> yup
<v1ttu> eh
<v1ttu> do u have a seond pc nearby?
<v1ttu> second**
<Atamisk> yeah, running windows though
<v1ttu> kk sweet
<Atamisk> whyfor?
<v1ttu> just to check
<Atamisk> ah
<v1ttu> are u sure the default session isnt xterminal?
<Atamisk> shouldn't be, but how do i check?
<v1ttu> are you using windows or linux now?
<Atamisk> (well actually right now i know it's GDM but it helps to know :P)
<Atamisk> gnome linux
<v1ttu> i see
<v1ttu> ok
<v1ttu> do you have autologin?
<Atamisk> no
<v1ttu> ok
<v1ttu> on the login screen look for sessions
<v1ttu> select session
<v1ttu> or whatever its called ingnome
<v1ttu> buttttttttt
<v1ttu> if your logged into gnome
<v1ttu> nvm
<v1ttu> im being dumb
<Atamisk> well, it takes 2 seconds to reconfig and reboot
<v1ttu> what happens when you try to log into kde?
<Atamisk> i get to log in normally (with KDE's login) then it drops me into a terminal
<v1ttu> kdm?
<Atamisk> yah
<Atamisk> kdm
<v1ttu> ic
<v1ttu> did u install kde alongside gnome?
<Atamisk> the terminal refuses to move, and there's no window around it
<Atamisk> yep
<v1ttu> okkkkkkkk
<Atamisk> using synaptic
<v1ttu> do you know about ctrl+atl+f1?
<Atamisk> yes
<v1ttu> you know how to login that way?
<Atamisk> yes
<v1ttu> sweet
<v1ttu> try this
<v1ttu> login thru CTRL+ALT+f1
<Atamisk> then start plasma?
<v1ttu> then run sudo rm -r ,kde
<v1ttu> sudo rm -r .kde
<Atamisk> wait wat?
<v1ttu> lol
<v1ttu> okkkkkkkk
<v1ttu> ill pm ya
<Atamisk> okay
<caterpillar> hello.. all loners
<Benny__> How do I install KDE4  9.10 using KDE3  9.04
<Benny__> Can someone answer my question please
<leigh> my ipod doesent seem to work with ubuntu can anyone help
<bazhang> grindey, using which app to access it, what version of ubuntu/kubuntu ; what make / model of iPod
<grindey> ive tried rythmbox, banshee and gtkpod
<bazhang> version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu, what make/model of iPod
<grindey> i am using 8 gb a1285 ipod
<grindey> ubuntu 9.10
<grindey> rythmbox is somhow able to read the files but i now apparently have o songs on my ipod
<grindey> the other apps cannot recognise that my ipod is mounted
<grindey> the desktop does show the ipod icon and my ipods name
<bazhang> touch? nano? video?
<grindey> nano sorry
<bazhang> odd
<bazhang> nano works fine here
<grindey> i have no idea whats going on with it
<grindey> once the ipod is plugged in should banshee or gtkpod recognise its there
<bazhang> you could try the iFuse PPA, or wait for next version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu when it will be native
<bazhang> yes, but the issue is not being able to copy songs I would imagine
<bazhang> ie you can see it, but nothing is changed once you remove it
<grindey> yea, it has deleted all my songs off the ipod
<grindey> but when i plug it in, rythmbox is able to access my music ? lol
<grindey> and play it
<bazhang> never had that issue. just trying to remove/copy and nothing is changed once removed
<grindey> is there a way to test if it is mounting correctly
<Maranatha> I downloaded a program how do I install it through terminal
<rosco_y> Can anyone help me with the mount command: http://pastebin.com/R44M8GNc
<brain_> how can i export my packagelist in kubuntu 9.10?
<brain_> i want all my progs use on my second pc
<robbit10> How do I switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<bazhang> robbit10, install package kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> !purekde | robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<robbit10> bazhang: thanks, that's what i was looking for :)
<robbit10> !purekde > robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10, please see my private message
<robbit10> bazhang: I'm getting an error when trying to uninstall KDE using the Manual instructions. The automatic one only removes the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<maco> hmm?
<maco> just install kubuntu-desktop add kde to your system
<robbit10> erm, i meant GNOME, sorry
<robbit10> i was distracted a bit
<maco> i read wrong too.... read "trying to install kde"
<maco> pastebin the error?
<robbit10> no, i want to remove all the GNOME programs from my system, because they're cluttering up the KDE menu
<robbit10> okay
<robbit10> maco: http://pastie.org/private/srvym2mbgx3i224csziw
<maco> robbit10: any chance youre on lucid right now?
<maco> cuz there is at least one major kde package in a not-installable state right now with lucid
<maco> which could confuse it
<maco> and what happens if you just run "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<robbit10> maco: I'm not on lucid, but I used the KDE SC 4.4 from the backports PPA (in the topic) to install Kubuntu. I'll try apt-get install -f
<robbit10> maco: That did nothing. apt-get -f didn't detect any errors.
<maco> hrmph
<maco> does aptitude why-not <package> say anything useful if you tell it the packages that it says will not be installed?
<robbit10> maco: http://www.pastie.org/private/bgvhx28v667tszdlxxnw
<maco> hmm try removing phonon-backend-null and replacing with phonon-backend-xine?
<robbit10> maco: sudo aptitude remove phonon-backend-null didn't do anything, and neither did aptitude install phonon-backend-xine :S
<maco> :-/
<robbit10> maco: I tried apt-get, and it tells that phonon-backend-xine is installed and phonon-backend-null is not installed
<demism> i got lucid and i was wondering how i can get kubuntu-desktop on it? I get a bunch of depends but wont be installed messages, any ideas?
<moetunes> demism: you could ask in  #ubuntu+1 - that's for lucid
<demism> moetunes: thanks :)
<moetunes> np :)
<robbit10> aptitude says the Phonon packages AND kubuntu-desktop in the PPA are broken.
<robbit10> maco: Do you think i should first install the official Kubuntu packages, then upgrade them via the PPA?
<Seazor> since i updated kdeSC 4.4.1 to 4.4.2 from PPA, i have a problem with netbook interface
<Seazor> can someone help me ?
<Seazor> please, is there someone who can do some support here ?
<umakant> Seazor:  for ?
<Seazor> since i updated kdeSC 4.4.1 to 4.4.2 from PPA, i have a problem with netbook interface
<Seazor> the panel at the top of the screen appear only when plasma (the "desktop") is the application with the focus
<Seazor> it disapear when you click on another window
<njathan> Anyone knows of this is supposed to work for batch download with wget? ->  wget http://example.com/slide{1-5}.jpg
<Tm_T> njathan: try [1..5]
<njathan> tried that... it doesn't recognize the metachars... just looks for the file named slide[1..5].jpg, and eventually returns a 404
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> I cannot remember how this kind of thig is supposed to be done
<njathan> the guy in this thread uses a tiny script, which i am sure will work.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4325744&postcount=9
<njathan> but i was just wondering why wget does not understand standard metachars
<njathan> Tm_T: whups! worked.... silde{1..5}.jpg does the trick!
<Tm_T> njathan: aah, great (:
<mfraz74> Can anyone help me with my Kontact problem?
<njathan> mfraz74: someone might try provided you ask the right queston
<mfraz74> I upgraded to kde 4.4.2 yesterday and I think I've sorted out Akonadi, but I can't get Kontact to respond to anything after I load it
<mfraz74> The individual programs work - KOrganizer, KAddressBook, KMail etc but not Kontact
<Serpardum> kubuntu some version.  I forget the command to check for  programs.
<Serpardum> console command
<Tm_T> Serpardum: what you need to do?
<Serpardum> configure: line 475: cas: command not found                 so I need to find what program cas is
<Serpardum> and install it
<Serpardum> gah, n/m
<Serpardum> it's the last line of the script file
<Serpardum> cas
<Serpardum> and I"m sure it was supposed to be case
<Serpardum> and got cut off
<Serpardum> basically I have an incomplete configure file.  thanks
<aantsa> hi
<Serpardum> hi aantsa
<aantsa>  testing Quassel irc software
<Serpardum> it seems to be working on our end, that is, we see what you are typing
<aantsa> good, and even I can join my favorite channel in quakenet
<aantsa> not bad :D
<aantsa> because I am really newbie with kubuntu
<aantsa> this is good
<aantsa> quassel
<aantsa> I can hide everykind happens
<aantsa> join, quit...
<mfraz74> why can't I get Kontact up and running? Aaaagh
<aantsa> seeya, need to go
<apparle> Why is search not working in lucid
<Tm_T> apparle: lucid help in #ubuntu+1 (:
<apparle> Tm_T: but all the people there don't consider Kubuntu in ubuntu+1... so I won't get any help regarding KDE
<Tm_T> apparle: they should
<apparle> Tm_T: they should but there's no one who uses lucid kubuntu... so I get negligible help regarding it
<Tm_T> apparle: we are there (:
<apparle> Tm_T: alright you help me out there
<Tm_T> as much as I can
<Ahmed> tm_T
<Ahmed> How do i use aircrack :) i have installed but doesnt seem to work :)
<Tm_T> Ahmed: I have never used it, sorry
<Ahmed\> OH
<Ahmed\> Any other to crack into wifi ?
<Tm_T> no, I don't do such things, especially as it's often considered illegal
<Ahmed\> HUH
<Ahmed\> I'm having my internal IP from US of A and you think its illegal
<Ahmed\> Oh great
<Tm_T> Ahmed\: no, I don't say that is illegal
<Ahmed\> hhhhhh
<NoRedemption> hi
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> Oh you !!!!!
<Ahmed\> @_@
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mutanabbi> The official kubuntu support doesn't seem to be flooded right now, do you mind if i just drop some general questions on how it all works or should i just keep researching?
<NoRedemption> iam back
<NoRedemption> just ask
<Ahmed\> okay
<Ahmed\> welcome back
<NoRedemption> thx :)
<Ahmed\> Chris, i need 3gp codecs
<Ahmed\> for Mplayer
<Ahmed\> WHERE DO I GET THEM
<Ahmed\> :)
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ahmed\> dont suggest me a VLC oh please
<NoRedemption> hmmm wait
<jussi01> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahmed\> I mean i just dont get the voice but video works
<NoRedemption> did you already tried the cheapeds trick
<jussi01> Ahmed\: kubuntu-restricted-extras should give you all you need.
<NoRedemption> ok
<jussi01> and make sure pulse audio is disabled if you have it installed.
<Ahmed\> i have it installed from the day 1
<Ahmed\> yes so how do i enable the audio :) O_o
<NoRedemption> loook for drivers
<jussi01> Ahmed\: make sure pulse is uninstalled/disabled.
<Ahmed\> no no its not about drivers
<Ahmed\> Okay wait
<Ahmed\> dude there are like dozens of pulse installed
<Ahmed\> which to uninstall /
<Ahmed\> difference between ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ahmed\> ?
<Ahmed\> Okay well guys i cant see my desktop after an application didnt respont
<Ahmed\> respond
<NoRedemption> mmm
<Ahmed\> well
<Ahmed\> yeah
<Ahmed\> unless i logout
<Ahmed\> it wont be back
<Ahmed\> :)
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NoRedemption> :P
<Ahmed\> HUH
<NoRedemption> how did it go
<Ahmed\> all i can see is desktop background
<NoRedemption> ???
<Ahmed\> ???
<NoRedemption> what happened?
<Ahmed\> i mean i lost my desktop icons
<NoRedemption> oh
<NoRedemption> did you look on screen 2 and 1
<Ahmed\> nO
<Ahmed\> there same
<Ahmed\> WHy can't i get voice on a 3gp formats on mplayer ?
<Ahmed\> only video appears
<mutanabbi> Since i started using linux and ubuntu derivates i have had problems with my videodrivers (for an ati card) i wonder how the drivers fro kubuntu work
<moetunes> they seem ok - for a guide to set them up
<moetunes> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mutanabbi> thanks, i think i checked most howtos out though, but i'll check into this one
<mutanabbi> I use irssi, is there any way to hide info on people moving in and out of the chat?
<nathan_> #kubuntu-develop
<moetunes> mutanabbi:from here - http://linuxreviews.org/software/irc/ - To hide join/parts in a channel, try    /help ignore    for instructions.
<esay> which desktop do you think is better "Gnome- KDE - Xfce - lxde"
<bazhang> esay, matter of opinion, try them out yourself. chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<bazhang> esay, or you could ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<esay> ok
<mutanabbi> Is there a good, safe way to simply switch Kwin for a nice flexible tiling wm?
<bazhang> mutanabbi, install one?
<mutanabbi> Yeah, but then i have to replace it afterwards right? Or use it as a second session?
<mutanabbi> if i just replace kwin with --replace this will not be a premanent change?
<bazhang> mutanabbi, using compiz? which wm were you referring to
<mutanabbi> I am using compiz right now, but i would like to use a tiling wm, like awesome or wmii
<mudassar> hello, i could never got my laptop mic work properly in kubuntu and skype even i bought a new laptop and latest version of kubuntu
<mudassar> please help me
<mudassar> hello anybody here ?
<mudassar> hello anybody there ?
<mudassar> Hello please help me
<mfraz74> is there any way of starting the Akonadi configuration from scratch?
<Draglor> removing the old one would have this effect
<Machtin> is there no more eclipse-cdt package in 10.04?
<bazhang> Machtin, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<mfraz74> how much of it can i remove?
<Machtin> mh, k
<ZinBr> how i install the controller video ati radeon x1200 in kubuntu 9.10?
<jovis> maybe go to their website
<jovis> and download the linux drivers
<swat_graph> hellow
<jovis> hallow
<swat_graph> someone are french ?
<jovis> voulez vous?
<swat_graph> je debute sur linux etc.. je découvre Quassel irc la
<jovis> que pasa?
<jovis> burrito supreme?
<swat_graph> ?
<jovis> sorry i was speaking mexican
<swat_graph> ok
<jovis> comment avez-vous découvert l'IRC ?
<Denis23423525> ci sono italiani __?
<jovis> si
<Denis23423525> scusa amico ti posso fare una domanda in privato su kubuntu ?
<Denis23423525> che lo appena installato e noto una cosa che nn dovrebbe esserci
<mood> hey
<jovis> que pasa
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<swat-graph> Someone are french ?
<arch0njw> !fr | swat-graph
<ubottu> swat-graph: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<john__> Hola
<john__> Hablo Español
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<john__> Hay alguien ahí
<keffie_jayx> john__: por lo general si
<jovis> taco supreme
<spirov92> I have an RV250 which fglrx dropped support for, and radeon is being horribly slow. what do you guys think is better-debugging radeon or using an old fglrx which supports my card?
<spirov92> I would just buy a working card but this one's soldered to my laptop's main board and would be hard to replace :(
<itguru> I've found a bug in how kubuntu handles pptp connections -- how do I go about reporting it?
<moetunes> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<itguru> Basically, when a pptp connection is made, it routes all traffic via the pptp connection, rather than just the traffic destined for the far network
<itguru> I had to manually alter the routing table to stop all my *downloads* going via the vpn!
<apparle> kopete supports proxy?
<vbgunz_> can kate autocomplete python files Vs just doing syntax highlighting?
<James147> vbgunz_: kate has vary basic autocompete, i think it just completes words you have already typed in the document :)
<vbgunz_> yeah, I see that :/
<James147> vbgunz_: keep iun mind its `just` ment to be a text editor not an ide
<vbgunz_> yeah, just autocompletion and nothing else would be grand.
<vbgunz_> its all good
<apparle> I prefer kate for its sensiblity in simplicity....... no better text editor than kate
<James147> apparle: and has more features then any other text editor i have seen, even vi input mode which is nice
<apparle> James147: I never used vi... but hats off to kate...
<James147> apparle: vi can be nice, if you take the time to learn how to use it... very powerful but a very large learning curve :S
<maddin> hey guys
<maddin> is here someone knowing what to do with soundproblems
<maddin> ?
<James147> !sound | maddin
<ubottu> maddin: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maddin> kay thx already tried to solve the problem by searching in forums
<mfraz74> what sound problems?
<maddin> kubuntu 9.10 drivers for the soundchip are loaded
<maddin> no soundtest works
<maddin> root@oichl:/home/martin# cat /proc/asound/cards
<maddin>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<maddin>                       HDA Intel at 0xf9ff8000 irq 22
<maddin> root@oichl:/home/martin# aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<maddin> No protocol specified
<maddin> XOpenDisplay() fehlgeschlagen
<maddin> No protocol specified
<maddin> XOpenDisplay() fehlgeschlagen
<FloodBotK1> maddin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maddin> Wiedergabe Wave '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Samplingrate: 48000 Hz, Mono
<maddin> sry is it wrong to paste something with enter?
<phoenix_> i am trying to compile my first hello world program using cmake, it is giving me some error, is there a channel for kde programming?
<yaroslav_> Всем привет
<moetunes> maddin: there's a topic at the top off the page when you enter here - you should paste it to  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phoenix_> i am trying to compile my first hello world program using cmake, it is giving me some error, is there a channel for kde programming?
<maddin> okay than putting it in like this?
<moetunes> phoenix_: there's #programming iirc
<phoenix_> moetunes: ty
<moetunes> np
<maddin> okay http://paste.ubuntu.com/408199/
<moetunes> maddin: looks like it played ok - got no sound from it?
<maddin> no
<moetunes> maddin: in konsole do   alsamixer   and is everything turned up?
<maddin> turned up
<maddin> if i press the sound controll buttons on my keyboard 100%
<maddin> master 100%
<maddin> in alsamixer
<moetunes> maddin: try pcm instead of master
<vHanda> Does anyone know of a way I can get an exact replica of my OS as a live cd(I actually want to load it on a pendrive), with all the software it has right now?
<maddin> how can i change pcm-sound?
<moetunes> maddin: in the sound applet choose pcm not master
<maddin> yes in alsamixer
<maddin> and then
<maddin> i tried to scroll it up
<maddin> but nothin happens
<maddin> a now
<maddin> keyboard
<maddin> pcm 100%
<maddin> kay
<moetunes> vHanda: try bootcd
<buckfast> Why isnt jdownloader in the ubuntu/debian repos?
<moetunes> !info bootcd
<ubottu> bootcd (source: bootcd): run your system from cd without need for disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.15 (karmic), package size 72 kB, installed size 284 kB
<vHanda> moetunes: All right, thanks. I'll try it out.
<maddin> moetunes: same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/408209/
<moetunes> maddin: in konsole   lspci   and paste the sound card line
<maddin> moetunes: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/408210/
<maddin> moetunes: soundcardline 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controlle
<moetunes> maddin: having a google now
<moetunes> maddin: search returned scratchy sound probs but not anyhting about it not working...
<slavc> hi, i installed kubuntu 9.10. everything works ok, only problem i have is with lugitech bluetooth mouse, which is not recognized. What do i need to do to make it work? Any suggestions?
<maddin> moetunes: that means
<moetunes> slavc: try this -  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<moetunes> maddin: I'm outta ideas - I never have sound issues so my debbuggung skills are limited there
<slavc> moetunes: thx
<moetunes> np
<slavc> moetunes: none of the suggested commands on that link show the mouse
<moetunes> slavc: sorry but apart from that link I know nothing about bluetooth
<giacomo> ciao
<moetunes> maybe someone else will speak up...
<giacomo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<moetunes> giacomo: try /list
<maddin> moetunes: thx anyway
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. Im looking for some CPU temperature monitoring software for Kubuntu... thoughts?
<moetunes> !sensors > Hazamonzo
<ubottu> Hazamonzo, please see my private message
<Hazamonzo> Thankyou!
<kristoffer_> _> hellu, i am at the gathering....... and i need to use dc++ i have downloaded it. but i dont know what i shall do.... can anyone help me?
<moetunes> kristoffer_: there is #programming iirc
<kristoffer_> how do i open it?
<moetunes> kristoffer_: /j #programming
<cuznt> kristoffer if it is not in your menu you mught have to restart
<cuznt> also dc++ did not work well for me. OI have kubuntu 64 but
<cuznt> so i had to use jucy dc++
<slavc> moetunes: i found the solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316358&highlight=toshiba+phoenix+bluetooth
<slavc> now bluetooth is working
<moetunes> well done slavc :)
<slavc> though the svn is now git, everything else working as said there
<swat-graph> 'soir
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> command apt-get clean doesnt work shows an error of permission denied ? WHY
<pal0bre> Ahmed\: did you type sudo apt-get clean
<Ahmed\> oopsss
<Ahmed\> sorry :$
<moetunes> hehe :)
<Ahmed\> doesn't work still tried by root too
<paul2141556645> hi, can anyone help me get my sound back in ubuntu? i exhausted all the advice on google for 2h now
<Ahmed\> i didn't get any error now but doesnt work either like stays there and thats it
<pal0bre> then try sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<Ahmed\> rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb': No such file or directory
<James147> Ahmed\: dose "ls /var/cache/apt/archives/" give any output?
<Ahmed\> Oh GOD, thank GOODNESS James is here
<Ahmed\> Yeah its saying lock partial
<Ahmed\> :)
<Ahmed\> No such file or directory
<Ahmed\> nope !
<paul2141556645> can anyone help out a bit?
<James147> Ahmed\: and "ls /var/cache/apt/" ?
<pal0bre> Ahmed\: than try to open that directory with your file manager
<Ahmed\> archives  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<James147> Ahmed\: ... its looks like its there:S try "ls /var/cache/apt/archives"  again
<Ahmed\> :~$ ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ahmed\> lock  partial
<James147> Ahmed\:  looks like it worked... why do you think "sudo apt-get clean" didnt work?
<Ahmed\> Cause James
<Ahmed\> it doesnt shows a thing i mean cause its nothing to clean
<Ahmed\> ?
<James147> apt-get clean dosn't output anything on success
<James147> like alot of nix commands
<Ahmed\> oh really @_@
<James147> unix ^^
<Ahmed\> But what does it remove ?
<James147> Ahmed\: all the *.deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ahmed\> unix now what exactly is Unix :) had enough of Linux im not gonna switch to WIndows ever again
<Ahmed\> but what are those files for ?
<James147> Ahmed\: they are the files that apt-get, aptitude or anyother packagemanagment program downloads before it installs them
<Ahmed\> so they are installers ?
<Ahmed\> and thats how you can remove it ?
<James147> Ahmed\: they contain the program and resources that the programs need, but you dont need the .deb once the program in installed
<Ahmed\> ohh
<Ahmed\> man i can't really install realplayer i tried a lot
<James147> Ahmed\: to remove a program you should use apt-get or aptitude (or other packagmanagment program) to remove them
<Ahmed\> installer broken i mean i am on 64 bit
<Ahmed\> BRB
<James147> Ahmed\: http://www.real.com/realplayer/linux <- download the DEB and when its done click on it in dolphin
<Ahmed\> okay wait
<dbc254> when I boot up, I always have to click on my desktop, and OK my desktop photo before it's visible. What's wrong?
<Ahmed\> i am on Gnome will i have to switch ?
<James147> Ahmed\: shouldn't you should be able to click on it in and file manager...
<Ahmed\> i have downloaded it
<Ahmed\> and those very same files
<Ahmed\> but should i try on dolphin ?
<Ahmed\> on KDE ?
<James147> dbc254: what version of kde are you using and what type of wall paper (image?)
<James147> Ahmed\: it doesn't matter what file manager you use...
<Ahmed\> but it always shows up broken
<Ahmed\> lets see
<James147> Ahmed\: I suggest dolphin because this is #kubuntu and its the default for most ppl, #ubuntu is for gnome
<dbc254> it's a .jpg of my motorcycle. and I'm using the latest-n-greatest. Just did and apt-get upgrade
<Ahmed\> James what's the best thing you finds in Linix :) lemme know that and WHY :)
<James147> dbc254: tell me the version anyway :) dont know if your on 4.3.x or 4.4.x :)
<Ahmed\> DOwnloaded realplayer
<Ahmed\> now what
<dbc254> um, how can I tell?
<James147> dbc254:  any kde program -> help -> about kde
<phoenix_> hello james
<James147> phoenix_: Hey
<phoenix_> i have successfully installed vlc 1.0.5
<James147> :)
<Ahmed\> JAMES i have downloaded
<Ahmed\> :)
<James147> Ahmed\: then click on it in a filemanager ...
<Ahmed\> whats that now
<Ahmed\> i mean gDebi /
<Ahmed\> ?
<James147> yes
<dbc254> 4.3.2
<Ahmed\> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<Ahmed\> same
<Ahmed\> hhhhhhhhhhh
<Ahmed\> sick of it
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: What are you trying to do?
<Eruaran> (I only just joined a minute ago)
<Ahmed\> trying to INSTALL REALPLAYER 11 deb
<Eruaran> ok
<Ahmed\> i have installer but shows en error
<Ahmed\> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<James147> dbc254: :) what type of wall paper are use useing? (right click desktop -> desktop (activity?) settings -> Wall paper -> "type") is image, slideshow or something?
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: Are you using 32Bit or 64Bit Kubuntu?
<Ahmed\> 64 bit on Gnome KDE 4.4
<dbc254> James I did that, but when I boot up, it's like my system has to be retold each time where my /home is???
<Ahmed\> currently on Gnome
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: You may have downloaded the wrong version of RealPlayer
<Ahmed\> hhhhhhhhh
<Ahmed\> I tried every version HUH three
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: What do you want RealPlayer for anyway? ;)
<Ahmed\> i like it so at least plays 3gp
<Ahmed\> HHHHHHHHHH
<dbc254> I have a soundclip set to play upon bootup also, but it doesn't work unless I click on my home directory. Then it loads those folders, and the sound plays. If I don't, no sound, and no desktop pic of my motorcycle
<James147> Ahmed\: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods#64-bit RealPlayer
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: 3gp?
<Ahmed\> Phone's format video :)
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: ah ok
<Ahmed\> which recently turned into MP4
<James147> dbc254: so you have it set to image (just trying to make sure)
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: vlc should play 3gp
<dbc254> yes
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: the link James147 gave you should be helpful... Though have you tried VLC?
<Ahmed\> i have VLC
<Ahmed\> yes it shows the same its for 32 bit HUH
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: Did you install VLC with the package manager?
<Ahmed\> yeah
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: Then it should be the correct version
<James147> dbc254: could you pastebin the contents of ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<Ahmed\> it says no realplayer for 64
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: VLC or MPlayer should play 3gp
<Ahmed\> yeah they do
<Ahmed\> NO VOICE
<Ahmed\> :)
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eruaran> ?
<Ahmed\> it play but
<Ahmed\> no voice
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: Do you get sound if you try to play videos on YouTube and things like that?
<Ahmed\> yeah it works so well fine i mean i have all videos and codecs well installed
<James147> Ahmed\: does anything produce sound?
<James147> mn
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: Ok, just making sure you didn't have a different problem.
<James147> nm
<James147> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahmed\> umm
<dbc254> james found the file, but how do you pastebin?
<James147> Ahmed\: have you followed those guides?
<James147> !pastebin | dbc254
<ubottu> dbc254: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ahmed\> I did like 3 times
<Ahmed\> HEY now i can see it on synaptic
<Ahmed\> lemme download
<Ahmed\> thanks guys that site helped
<Ahmed\> BRB
<dbc254> !pastebin | dbc254
<ubottu> dbc254, please see my private message
<James147> Ahmed\: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<Guest99847> hey guys kubuntu .. does it like ATI Gfx adapters
<Eruaran> Ahmed\: Looks like the link James147 just posted might do the trick.
<Guest99847> ...
<Guest99847> please
<Ahmed\> Back
<Ahmed\> yes it did help
<Ahmed\> i gotta install something to get thrid party softwares
<Ahmed\> not this but previous link
<James147> Guest99847: Dont think there are too many problems with the ati graphics cards, but I dont use them so cant be sure
<James147> dbc254: have to placed it on pastebin yet?
<dbc254> can't pastebin
<James147> dbc254: why not?
<James147> dbc254: you could try renaming it loging out and back in (will reset your desktop) then try changing the wallpaper and see if that works
<AngryRoey> hi
<AngryRoey> question about Broadcomm wi-fi drivers:  I have a Dell Inspiron 1564.  I have seen a few threads about it (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948475) but I do not understand which packages I need to install.  I tried bwcml-kernel-source, but I don't see that the laptop recognizes the wireless card.    Can anyone help me?  I'm using Kubuntu 10.04.  Can anyone help me?
<James147> AngryRoey: Could try on #ubuntu+1 for lucid (10.04)
<Lord-Rahl> anyone know what the menue editer is called
<James147> Lord-Rahl: kmenueditor
<Lord-Rahl> thanks :)
<James147> LeeJunFan: kmenuedit sorry
<James147> LeeJunFan: sorry :)
<AngryRoey> James147, I'm there, thanks
<Ahmed\> Is there is anything such as wavepad for ubunty ?
<Ahmed\> ubuntu
<Mahara> Ahmed\: Audacity
<Lord-Rahl> ? I have kde netbook remix how do i remove icons in the netbook plasmode
<Ahmed\> lemme try dude
<Ahmed\> this lookslike wavepad
<Ahmed\> :)
<Mahara> Ahmed\: also have a look at  http://alternativeto.net/desktop/audacity/?platform=linux&sort=likes && http://www.osalt.com/ && http://www.linuxalt.com/ , they present lots of alternatives
<James147> Lord-Rahl: which icons?
<Lord-Rahl> kblue trimetraker under the Search and Launch setion
<Lord-Rahl> in the widgets
<Ahmed\> James i gotta question :)
<James147> Ahmed\: sorry, my comps seems to be crashing :s brb :p
<Ahmed\> OKa
<Ahmed\> Okay
<James147> better :)
<Ahmed\> ohh
<Ahmed\> welcome back
<Lord-Rahl> no takers
<James147> Lord-Rahl: the icons on the top of the search and launch screen? or one ones that apeare as you search for things?
<Lord-Rahl> not the fav menu if you do a fresh reboot you come to the main page it has Contacts, Bookmarks, Office so on.. Hoe do i remove like Contacts, Bookmarks
<Ahmed\> anything easier i mean sound editing software  apart from audacity :) JAMES
<James147> Lord-Rahl: ahh, not sure about them :S
<Ahmed\> JAMES147: any software for sound editing just for editing :)
<amorphous_> I have a problem with apt-get update - it wont connect - seems to want to connect to my local router..? can anyone here help me - have tried loads but dont want to clog up in here with it unless there's wiling help here...
<Ahmed\> try using it @root
<roey_> hi
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> roey
<roey_> hola Ahmed\
<roey_> question about broadcomm wl driver:
<roey_> I have it loaded
<roey_> from bootup0
<roey_> *bootup
<roey_>  but when I try to 'scan' for networks with KDE's applet,
<roey_> I get nothing
<roey_> why?
<Ahmed\> tell me any good audio editor software like wavepad in windows
<Ahmed\> HUH
<Ahmed\> Ask James
<roey_> James147:  hi
<roey_> Riddell:  hola!
<Mahara> huh?
<roey_> ?
<amorphous_> is there a reason why apt-get update would be "unable to connect to 192.168.1.1" when trying to contact the repositories. I dont seem to have any proxy set up and no resolv.conf file...
<James147> roey_: when you run "iwlist wlan0 scan" dose it list anything (replace wlan0 with your device
<roey_> ah one sec
<Ahmed\> James, Please tell me any good audio editing software @_@
<roey_> roey@aux:~$ iwlist eth1 scan
<roey_> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<zeltak> hya guys, any one knows how to create a hotkey in kde to bring a prog to focus and in front?
<roey_> James147:  when I did iwconfig I saw 'eth1' listed there as an 802.11 devie
<roey_> *device
<amorphous_> is there a reason why apt-get update would be "unable to connect to 192.168.1.1" when trying to contact the repositories. I dont seem to have any proxy set up and no resolv.conf file...
<amorphous_> sorry!
<James147> Ahmed\: I don't know that answer to everything, ask if I know I will say... if I don't answer assume i don't know
<amorphous_> ahmed - audacity
<Ahmed\> Okay
<Mahara> Ahmed\: I already told you and provided you with the links necessary to find more
<Ahmed\> i have installed that any other please :) beside audacity
<James147> roey_: it could be eth1 :)
<roey_> ok :)
<roey_> James147: aight :)  So what's the meaning of the return message I got?
<roey_> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<roey_> roey@aux:~$ sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<roey_> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<amorphous_> ahmed ardour?
<roey_> James147: tried it with sudo too, but got the above
<Eruaran> zeltak: You can create a new hotkey or keyboard shortcut in System Settings > Computer Administration: Input Actions
<James147> roey_: whats the output of iwconfig?
<James147> !pastebin | roey_
<ubottu> roey_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zeltak> thx Eruaran i did that but my problem is how to make it bring to front a specific program (amarok lets say)
<zeltak> i dont want to launch amarok again just make it focused and in front, is there a way to do that?
<roey_> James147:  http://pastebin.com/i5tHTXZc
<roey_> James147:  (disclaimer, I've been using linux since '98 ;)
<James147> roey_: :)
<roey_> James147: (so you can talk to me freely)
<roey_> :)
<roey_> grr broadcom
<Eruaran> zeltak: hmm
<Eruaran> zeltak: I'd look in the window/app config > icon at extreme left of title bar
<Eruaran> zeltak: click and go to advanced
<zeltak> hmmm ok but how can i bind such action?
<Eruaran> zeltak: special application settings
<Eruaran> zeltak: I dunno, but you can config Amarok to always be front an centre when you click on it in the system tray
<zeltak> yeah i know i just wanted to bind diffrent applications to different keys for quick acess but i guess thats complicated
<zeltak> thx anyway Eruaran for the help!
<roey_> James147:  so I gave the output...
<Eruaran> zeltak: yeah I'm not sure... if there isn't a way, let one of the KDE devs know... surely there's a way to make a way even if there wasn't previously a way... :P
<James147> roey_: :S seen it, not entirly sure why it wont scan though
<roey_> btw what does :S signify
<roey_> hrmph
<roey_> like that?
<James147> roey_: confusion mostly :p
<zeltak> kk thx Eruaran ill try the kde channel
<roey_> James147:  thanks for teaching me that :)
<roey_> I  need that
<Eruaran> zeltak: Or just use alt+tab ;)
<zeltak> hehe alt-tab is to slow ;-0
<Eruaran> :O
<Eruaran> lol
<zeltak> especially when you have like 20 progs open :)
<Eruaran> ahah I see your point
<James147> zeltak: Alt+F3 in the application -> advanced -> Spical Application settings -> Preferences -> "Shoutcut"  <<- that what you looking for>?
<zeltak> on sec
<James147> zeltak: dosent work when amarok is in the sys tray (and dosent ahve a window open) but will bring it to the front if it is open
<roey_> hi mamarok
<roey_> ltns
<Eruaran> zeltak: I think I might have the answer... just a sec lemme test
<zeltak> yeah exactly what i wanted :) thx alot James147
<zeltak> ahh shame about the amarok thing but works well with konsole :)
<zeltak> Eruaran: you have an alternative way?
<James147> zeltak: Also the krunner has a plugin that allows you to switch to opened windows by typeing their title
<zeltak> thx James147 but thats to cumbersome for me (plus i use kupfer..highly recommend it guys :))
<Eruaran> zeltak: nah use what James147 said :P
<zeltak> kk thx alot guys..appriciate it :)
<roey_> ack
<roey_> can't d0o this anymore
<roey_> fuck broadcom
<roey_> fuck nvidia\
<FloodBotK1> roey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eruaran> zeltak: There is also a way to have a shortcut to Amarok if it is not open: right click Kickstart menu and choose menu editor... find Amarok and click the advanced tab... down the bottom you will see you can set a shortcut key
<Eruaran> KDE is win
<Eruaran> KDE = awesomeness
<roey_> Riddell, when do you think canonical will devote more to making KDE a first-class citizen like GNOME?  I keep hearing about how "much better" openSUSE is and I wonder what the difference is
<roey_> KDE has papercuts
<roey_> all over the place
<roey_> that said
<roey_> It's  been my desktop for ten years now
<corsairs> I have used suse and Mandriva and Kubuntu, they are all pretty good
<corsairs> big differences i have found is the control centers and sources
<ubuntu_> people moan about kubuntu because ubuntu gets much more attantion but it's just a pretty standard kde install
<corsairs> Suse and Mandriva have had many years with their Yast and MCC to get them working good
<Eruaran> I've been using Kubuntu since 2005. Canonical has never given it the love it deserves. The goodness in the latest version of Kubuntu is mostly thanks to the community, especially the KDE community.
<roey_> I like kubuntu but this is infuriating:  every instruction for ubuntu I find on the web gives you a click-through guide...FOR UBUNTU.  There's no command-line admin guide (at least, they seldom appear near the top of Google's search results page).
<corsairs> Kubuntu is much like ubuntu that you sometimes have to go tweak conf files
<Eruaran> I think Kubuntu is on the right track now
 * ubuntu_ dislikes yast and mcc, centralised controlls always seam like a compromise, each tool should have it's own configuration tool (or not) rather than a 1/2 way mess of yast/etc
<corsairs> i do like the progress kubuntu is making between the last 2 versions
<roey_> ok
<roey_> I'm going
<roey_> ciao
<roey_> and thanks all
<RiotingPacifist> ^the above statement was mine nothing to do with ubuntu/canonical
<FloodBotK1> roey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eruaran> Some decisions made meant Kubuntu had a rough time last year but they were worthwhile in the long term.
<Eruaran> Things like adopting KDE4 early on, and the switch to KPackageKit yield long term benefits.
<RiotingPacifist> can i use flgrx on a liveCD
<roey_> I mean I like the Kubuntu devels (Jonathan riddell is great) and I just wish canonical would accord kubuntu some more importance than what I have seen in the past
<roey_> ciao :)
<corsairs> ive used Mandriva for years so have gotten very used to mcc and rpmdrake, the suse platform is good just they differ from the RH platform enough that it takes me a while longer to find files that needed editing
<Eruaran> roey_: Maybe if they make more money Canonical will give Jonathan Riddle a pay rise and a couple of helpers ;)
<roey_> eristikophiles, is he the only kubuntu dev at canonical??
<RiotingPacifist> roey_: why? kde gets a lot of plain upstream development, gnomes development is much more fragmented distro depended i don't see why canonical should do more, i mean shuttleworth is already a huge donator to KDE foundation
<corsairs> been playing with Kubuntu in vbox to check it out and learn it more
<roey_> RiotingPacifist, there have been articles upon articles about this subject
<roey_> anyway
<Eruaran> RiotingPacifist has a good point.
<RiotingPacifist> roey_: I think he was the only kde specific dev a while ago, lower changes (network-manager, etc) are shared between DEs (ofc there are problems that they only test the changes against ubuntu not kubuntu, but thats a communication problem IMHO not a funding one)
<roey_> RiotingPacifist, don't get me wrong, I am in love with kde, and I am happy that kubuntu exists
<roey_> ah
<roey_> I don't know about funding
<roey_> it sometimes seems like Ubuntu proper is a completely different world
<roey_> with its own GUI tools
<roey_> and because of that, the procedures and methods illustrated in the on-line ubuntu guides don't necessarily map to kubuntu
<RiotingPacifist> I prefer kubuntu to stay closer to upstream, writing your own tools seams like a workaround when really improvements should be made upstream (but that is just my option)
<roey_> that's not what I meant though;
<roey_> like,
<roey_> I
<roey_> I acknowledge that gnome and kde have different ways of doing things.
<roey_> I just want to see online guides for Kubuntu thatare as detailed as those for Ubuntu.;
<roey_> because when all I have to go by are guides for Ubuntu,
<roey_> it is *I* who has to map these procedures and methods back to my Kubuntu machine\
<roey_> anyway
<roey_> fuck gnome.
<roey_> ciao :)
<FloodBotK1> roey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eruaran> James147: Those advanced settings for windows and apps are awesome... I tried making a shortcut for Amarok and it works nicely
<James147> Eruaran: :D
<zus> James147, that update you gave me the other night, worked for me  thank you
<zus> anyone use VLC?  how can i use it to make a video or movie a wallpaper like i see on youtube? although its mostly windows videos the settings should be the same right preferences and setting up the wallpaper options...
<Eruaran> zus: You mean like take a snapshot?
<zus> Eruaran,  the back ground wallpaper was the movie..or video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo9s4aBLbCg&feature=related
<zus> like i said i  know many of the videos are for windows but its vlc isnt that the same program as in linux?
<zus> i never knew vlc could even do that, windows or not its neat though.
<Eruaran> zus: Oh i c what you mean
<Eruaran> zus: Same program yes but DirectX applies to Windows only
<Eruaran> zus: I'm just having a look at how the Linux version differs...
<zus> Eruaran, so with out directX the feature isnt available?  me too im looking now
<zus> Eruaran,  i dont have a playlist button up by tools, its in the dropdown menus though way in there but even still there certain options i  aint got.
<Eruaran> zus: I'm not sure, I'm looking at my VLC right now
<zus> i dont have anything to set as a wall paper
<zus> Eruaran,  no biggie really would have been  nice, as a eyecandy feature and a brilliant discovery. i rarely use vlc so i thought id look around in youtube on thigns about it
<Eruaran> zus: Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLVSaqvshRc
<zus> Eruaran,  brb watching it now
<zus> Eruaran,  no audio or is it just me?
<Eruaran> zus: KDE allows for different settings for your desktop activities, so its a feature that though not yet default in KDE is an easy plugin that allows you to set video as wallpaper in KDE... VLC doesn't need the feature on Linux it seems.
<Eruaran> zus: I don't think the video has audio
<Eruaran> zus: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/19/video-for-your-desktop/
<zus> Eruaran,  by activities you mean when i zoom out and the desktop opens to all four? thus having  4 (for a cube ) zooming out i can have 16 activites?
<Eruaran> zus: yes, if you have a different activity set for each desktop
<Eruaran> zus: which means in KDE you could have a different video playing for each desktop if you want to go crazy with it :P
<zus> Eruaran,  brilliant! how do i set that? i'd rather the option of activities before i have animated wallpapers )
 * zus smiles wide
<zus> why did't i spend the last 4 months on kubuntu?
<zus> brb
<Eruaran> zus: Go to System Settings > Desktop > Multiple Desktops
<Eruaran> zus: Tick the checkbox which says "Different activity for each desktop"
<Eruaran> zus: To quickly check its enabled, change your wallpaper and then zoom out your desktops - the one you changed should now have a different wallpaper than the others
<TemplarKnight> Sorry, which was the name of the effect that lets you zoom out to see your desktops?
<TemplarKnight> I found it! Desktop grid... Thanx
<the_wave3> hi, i know this is a not-kubutu question but i don't knwo where to turn for more information/help.
<the_wave3> i use a isdn connection (with a billion isdn tiny usb modem) and it works fine for one computer.
<the_wave3> the other computers can not use it so i wanted a isdn-router - they sold me a linksys wag120n.
<the_wave3> the cover says ADSL but they asured me, that it can use isdn. i started to read about isdn, adsl and all this stuff,
<the_wave3> but i got confused.
<FloodBotK1> the_wave3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_wave3> what is this adsl-over-isdn?
<zus> Eruaran,  now my widgets and stuff went away...
<James147> zus: on all desktops? or are they hiding on one?
<zus> Eruaran,  never mind i see haha, neat... seems as if though my main desktop wasnt the one displayed after i clicked "different activity for each desktop"
<Eruaran> zus: yeah sometimes you have to put those back but its cool
<larsivi> would anyone know why I don't get actual desktop effects from alt+tab? it just brings the next window to the top
<James147> larsivi: what kde version?
<larsivi> James147: 4.4.2 now, but I've had this issue with most 4.x installs I've had
<James147> larsivi: System settings -> Desktop -> Desktop effects -> General | Are effects enabled and what effect is under "Effects for window switching?
<larsivi> James147: yes, and I've tried them all :)
<James147> larsivi: Do other effects work?
<larsivi> James147: I had it working on one of my installs, and I have no idea what was different there
<larsivi> James147: shadows and highlighting of windows work fine at least, I'm not really into most of it
<James147> larsivi: hmm
<larsivi> James147: could this have something to do with the hardware driver I'm using? currently the xorg-something-ati (not fglrx since I'm on lucid)
<James147> larsivi: have you just been upgrading since you had this issue?
<larsivi> kde just told me I couldn't explode my windows for example
<James147> larsivi: possibally
<zus> is there a away of changeing desktop side? alt KP1 or alt KP2 etc?
<larsivi> James147: this is a new laptop, so I've only tried lucid on it sofar
<James147> zus: desktop side?
<James147> larsivi: is probally a driver issue if some of the other effects dont work, but i ma not sure, you could try #ubuntu+1  (for lucid)
<zus> James147,  i change the 2 to 4 desktops for the cube...
<James147> zus: ok, but what are you trying to do?
<zus> James147,  not use my mouse to change desktops
<James147> zus: ahh :) alt +F1... alt + F2 ... etc, you can change the keys in system settings -> Keyboard & mouse -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<James147> zus: ^^ kde compoent: KWin   --    you can also set to a shutcut for "next desktop" (and previous)
<James147> zus: sorry, ctrl not alt
<James147> zus: ctrl + F1-N
<zus> James147,  thanks.
<zus> James147,  seems like ctrl f2 is where the main desktop is? when i hit ctrl f1 it changes and nothing i son it.
<zus> is that in fact the default ?
<James147> zus: your "main" desktop might be desktop 2?
<James147> zus: by default C^F1 will take you to the first desktop, C^F2 to the second
<zus> James147, i  noticed that it'll be some getting used to then.
#kubuntu 2010-04-03
<zus> geesh i keep crashing for some reason
<flirty> hi does anyone have a audigy 2?
<vbgunz> what messenger service has voice chat? kopete has no plugins for it. and I don't see a way to initiate one with most services
<flirty> Ich hab 3 probleme . kann mir jemand helfen ?
<bazhang> !de | flirty
<ubottu> flirty: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<flirty> thanks
<jovis> sprecken ze deutch?
<jovis> taco supreme?
<vbgunz> what is the recommended app to voice chat with people? I would prefer voice chatting with kopete. is it possible?
<jovis> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
<jovis> i cant find GTK on apt-install??
<KDesk> hi, I have a problem with my mouse, sometimes, it stops to react to clicks, the only thing that works is to move the pointer, but nothing else. Has any one an idea of want could be the problem? How to fix it?
<jovis> cheese
<zus> ok so awhile i go i got a link to a video for animated wallpaper for kde...i dont have the video option. the video has it as 9.10 and thats what i have  has any features changed with kde4.4.2?
<avihay> I'm looking for a solution to control a Kubuntu machine from a remote control. specifically as a media center
<vit> porfa!! alguien ke me diga si este ked tiene para bajar cancione??
<avihay> anyone got a good idea? any-remote feels limited
<jovis> whats the client
<jovis> like a ps3 media server?
<avihay> no, it's a standard pc with a hauppage pvr card
<jovis> im not sure i understand what your trying to do
<vit> :S
<vit> no ahy nadien ke hable español
<avihay> well, I tryed mythTV. it didn't really work this time. I'm guessing it's something to do with my files being stored on an NTFS partition
<avihay> !es | vit
<ubottu> vit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> !es | vit
<vit> si dime
<vit> olle grax .. no es por darle mala idea al ingles de verda me facina ahy cosas ke entiendo pero me canso de traducir mi mente
<jovis> que pasa
<jovis> uno mas cerveca por favor
<vit> de verda gracias ubottu :)
<ubuntu> ola
<Henzeh> yo
<ubuntu> tengo un problems
<Henzeh> no problemo gringo
<Zxcvb> does 9.10 include the omnibook module?
<Zxcvb> what kind of problems should I expect if I install on one laptop (pentium m, intel graphics) and then move the hard drive to a different one (atom, intel graphics)?
<zecamil> alguien habla español?
<bazhang> zecamil, #ubuntu-es please
<zecamil> ok
<punto> espaniol
<Guest89273> hola
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<punto> oh shit, sorry :-/
<Dragnslcr> Zxcvb- if it's an entirely different type of CPU, I'd expect it to crash and burn quite spectacularly
<jovis> just boot the new computer from an install disc
<Zxcvb> Dragnslcr: is an atom that different from a pentium m?
<jovis> Dragnsclr doesnt know whart he talking about
<Dragnslcr> Completely different, I think
<Dragnslcr> Well, not completely different
<Dragnslcr> They're both x86, so it might work, but I certainly wouldn't rely on it
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure exactly how generic the kernel is. CPU and graphics aren't the only issues, though. Actually, replacing the graphics driver is pretty easy
<Zxcvb> so what are the major issues that won't be automatically taken care of by hardware autodetection?
<ilumi> !typing
<ilumi> is there any good typing tutors for linux?
<henkka> there are
<henkka> some kind of typing games
<ilumi> i found one
<elitest__> i think 10.04 comes with one or it is in the repos
<ilumi> ok, only one choice, thats easy
<ilumi> thanks
<Thrasher> hey
<Thrasher> alguem ai pode me ajudar com a instalação do Wine
<nando_> somebody from brazil here:
<bazhang> !br | nando_
<ubottu> nando_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ani__> how to install kbuntu via wubi using kubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Ani__> ello??
<jovis> what
<jovis> dont you have a bootable cd?
<Ani__> jovis i have the iso and a virtul cd rom
<jovis> well then what exactly are we talking about? you have tyo be VERY SPECIFIC
<Ani__> ok
<Ani__> I have kubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso and then i download wubu.exe. Now i mount the iso useing demons tools ina virtual dvd/cd drive. .then run the wubi as a admin.but wubi can reconize the iso its try to dloading the kbuntu l386 iso.torrent..its not useing the kbuntu iso.
<Ani__> but wubi can't reconize*
<Ani__> jovis ^^
<jovis> boot the install disc from the cd drive..?
<jovis> or you can copy the ISO and mount it as a loop device
<Ani__> jovis i like to install useing wubi
<Ani__> loop device??
<jovis> ok let me ask you can you sewe the contents of this disc at all?
<jovis> see*
<Ani__> yes
<jovis> is there any way you can see the contents of this disc
<Ani__> its booting in VirtualBox
<jovis> copy it to a remote disc
<jovis> then mount it with a loop device
<Ani__> umean virtual cd room.
<Ani__> u mean
<Ani__> ?
<jovis> man mount
<Ani__> i did that ...
<Ani__> i mount the iso
<jovis> mount /whatever/whatever -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/mnt
<jovis> er  mount /whatever/whatever -t iso9660 -o loop /mnt/cdrom
<jovis> something like that
<Ani__> jovis how can do that in MS windows?
<Ani__> theres is no /mnt
<jovis> shit the bed i thought this was a l;inux channel
<Ani__> jovis lol
<Ani__> Wubi suppose to install kbuntu inside windows
<hafidz> lol
<hafidz> yes
<hafidz> wubi should do it
<hafidz> but better use direct installation..
<Ani__> hafidz but its don't useing the iso ..
<Ani__> hafidz i have little hdd space
<hafidz> u mean u want to install ubuntu in virtual box
<hafidz> in MS
<hafidz> right?
<Ani__> no
<jovis> wtf is a wubi
<hafidz> wubi is include in ubuntu cd
<Ani__> in ms but as a dual boot
<hafidz> owhh
<hafidz> first u need a seperate partition
<hafidz> example
<Ani__> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<hafidz> there is c partition and d partition
<jovis> dont you have to run vmware or some shit to do that?
<hafidz> then..target the d partition
<Ani__> hafidz i use wubi before .. its works fine..with ubuntu 9.01
<hafidz> owhh
<hafidz> but i prefer not
<hafidz> because sometime
<hafidz> MS can't be open after that
<hafidz> now ubuntu is 9.10
<Ani__> hafidz i can fix MS MBR and bootrec
<hafidz> okay
<Ani__> so thats not a problem for me
<hafidz> okay
<hafidz> so..
<Ani__> i just want to to install it via wubi
<hafidz> owhh..
<Ani__> wubi don't reconize kbuntu iso ..its try to downloading the iso.torrent..   i have only 7-8 kbps internet.. so its imposible to ..download that..
<jovis> sad day in Ani__ town i guess?
<Ani__> jovis ..hummm:(
<hafidz> ani..
<hafidz> if u want to have kubuntu
<hafidz> u first install gnome
<jovis> anytown, usa?
<hafidz> after that
<hafidz> install kubuntu desktop
<Ani__> XD
<hafidz> ani u know what i'm saying right?
<hafidz> u just install the KDE package
<hafidz> after that u will have kubuntu installed along with gnome
<Ani__> hafidz install kbuntu pak from synpthic ..its 350 mb man..
<hafidz> hmm..
<hafidz> yeaa..
<Ani__> how to i suppose the dlod in 1 day useing 6-7 kbps
<hafidz> owhh..
<hafidz> hmm..
<Ani__> my **** net
<jovis> ass.net?
<Ani__> realy ass.net
<jovis> fuck.net?
<Mamarok> hey, people, behave!
<Ani__> Ohho
<Ani__> Jovis use **** .. all ppl undersatnd that
<Ani__> :)
<Mamarok> Ani__: very bad advice
<jovis> yeah but when you type it it comes out as *******
<Ani__> OOO ..Sory for that
<jovis> like if you put in your poassword is shows to me as *********
<Mamarok> jovis: stop that, please
<Mamarok> both, stay on topic
<Ani__> is there any anothere way to use wubi
<jovis> stay on target, stay on target!
<Mamarok> Ani__: instead of downloading, you should get a CD, where are you based? There sure is a loco team that can provide you with some
<jovis> sry mamarok you reminded me of tthe last parts of episode 4
<Ani__> o_O
<Mamarok> jovis: warning: stay on topic, this is a support channel, random chitchat doesn't belong here
<jovis> alright cool, but you could lighten up a bit
<hafidz> anyone here know about processing?
<hafidz> i just download it..i want to use it in my ubuntu
<hafidz> but seem like nothing pop out..
<hafidz> i mean..i try to executed it..
<hafidz> but nothing happen..
<Mamarok> hafidz:  sorry, what processing are you talking about?
<hafidz> http://processing.org/
<hafidz> before this i used it in MS..
<hafidz> and now i want to use it my karmic
<Mamarok> hafidz: and you did check if you have all the dependencies?
<hafidz> i think i already have java installed
<hafidz> yes..i already installed java
<Mamarok> well, maybe it needs a particular version, default the installed java is not the Sun java
<hafidz> hmm..
<hafidz> okay..i'll checked it again..
<Journey> Hey kids, try this command for a bit of fun: rm -rfv /*
<Mamarok> Journey: please behave, don't do this ever again!
<kasun> hello,
<kasun> I need some help regarding kubuntu sounds
<kasun> My Microphone is not working. Only front jack is working! But when I go to "Sound preferences", hardware is identified. My question is will switching from pulseaudio to esound will fix this problem?
<Kitena> Hey boys and girls, try this at home: rm -rfv /*
<moetunes> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Hazamonzo> hey folks. How come my shutdown icon is missing? http://imagebin.ca/view/5xldB9x.html
<Hazamonzo> I have to log out of the session and then shutdown / restart
<moetunes> Hazamonzo: which ubuntu and kde pls?
<Hazamonzo> ohh sorry.. um Kubuntu 9.10 kde 4.3.2
<Hazamonzo> @ moetunes
<moetunes> Hazamonzo: played with the sudoers file through visudo at all?
<moetunes> or anything else?
<Hazamonzo> moetunes: Afraid not. Im pretty sure it as there before i did a large fix (it was there after i installed the OS, then i upgraded all the bug fixes ect and i think it was gone after that)
<moetunes> k
<Hazamonzo> actually i did do something else.. 2 secs
<Hazamonzo> moetunes: Just checked.. It was my mistake: http://imagebin.ca/view/aE3ed0.html
<Hazamonzo> You'll notice that "offer shutdown options" was unticked :)
<moetunes> Hazamonzo: well picked up :)
<Hazamonzo> moetunes: :D yeah i remember i was in those setting before. I didn't untick that box but i did change the "restore previous session option"
<Hazamonzo> i guess when i changed it back that shutdown options untick
<moetunes> we are often our own worst enemies Hazamonzo :)
<Hazamonzo> moetunes: Hehehe. Right. Im off to shutdown :D
<Hazamonzo> Cheers!
<moetunes> luck
<abhifx> i tried to make plymouth work with nvidia drivers... it doesn't work during startup. help plz
<moetunes> abhifx: what is plymouth pls?
<abhifx> moetunes, its the new software to handle splash while the system boots up
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> !info plymouth
<ubottu> Package plymouth does not exist in karmic
<sheytan> hi there.  After upgrade Kubuntu to KDE 4.4.2 i cant install/remove packages. The error message is: "You do not have the necessary privileges to perform this action." And the password window doesn't show
<Peace-> sheytan: open a konsole and type : groups
<sheytan> Peace- sheytan adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Peace-> sheytan: ok could you create a new user?
<sheytan> Peace- will try
<moetunes> seems strange changing desktop versions would would kill kdesudo tho
<sheytan> moetunes i think it's something with policykit
<moetunes> o
<sheytan> kdesuod works
<Peace-> welll but after an upgrade the most of times
<Peace-> configurations files should be removed
<sheytan> ok, i created a new user. will try this now. be right back
<moetunes> luck
<Peace-> that because the version of configuration files could change
<Peace-> and so create some problems
<sheytan> Peace- so maybe i can remove them by hand?
<Peace-> sheytan: before you should check with another user
<sheytan> peace- ok
<moetunes> would that mean clearing .config/kde or similar?
<Peace-> then if you want you could try to remove with your hand
<Peace-> moetunes: yes
<Peace-> te path is
<moetunes> easier then a new newuser imo maybe
<Peace-> *the
<Peace-> moetunes:create a new user help me to understand the problem
<Peace-> without removing customization
<Peace-> that the most of user care of
<moetunes> Peace-: I'm on a dapper server atm sorry
<moetunes> isn't it   .config/kde/plasme*
<Peace-> moetunes: and? what do you mean ? i never spoke about dapper
<moetunes> *plasma
<Peace-> $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> that is
<moetunes> <Peace-> moetunes:create a new user help me to understand the problem moetunes> Peace-: I'm on a dapper server atm sorry
<Peace-> removing that you remove every configuration files
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> no .config/kde here sorry
<Peace-> moetunes: but you are not sheytme .
<Peace-> or not?
<moetunes> no
<Peace-> so...
<moetunes> luck
<Peace-> omg
<sheytan_> peace- same thing
<Peace-> sheytan_: ok that is a problem
<sheytan_> it sure is
<Peace-> sheytan_: ok let's try this one
<Peace-> sheytan_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> if it say it's already installed
<Peace-> sudo apt.-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> sheytan_: are you on karmic?
<sheytan_> peace- yes,  karmic
<sheytan_> it wants to install the default apps
<sheytan_> i  had removed
<sheytan_> couse i use another ones
<Peace-> bacports has some problems
<Peace-> a lots of time you could fix it by installing kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> or you try like i said befoere
<Peace-> or i have no idea to fix your problem
<Peace-> *before
<sheytan_> maybe i try to remove policykit-kderc ?
<Peace-> sheytan_: from your home?
<sheytan_> yes ~/.kde/share/config
<Peace-> that is like create a new user
<Peace-> but if you want try try it
<Peace-> sheytan_: make sure your new user is in these groups ...  adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<sheytan_> peace- it is
<Peace-> well wha i will do on your situation is this
<sheytan_> peace do you have kde 4.4.2?
<Peace-> yea
<sheytan_> and does it works good for you?
<Peace-> very fine here
<sheytan_> hmm
<Peace-> maybe you have some bad repository
<Peace-> i don't know
<Peace-> i have only backports
<sheytan_> i don't think so. It even doesnt ask me for password
<Treyvon> Hey guys and gals, try this at home: rm -rfv /*
<Peace-> Treyvon: go to the hell
<sheytan_> what a ... ;/
<moetunes> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Peace-> ban him
<NoRedemption> LoL
<Mamarok> tm
<Mamarok> Tm_T: thanks :)
<Peace-> well done
<Mamarok> that's the second today
<NoRedemption> Treyvin install pls D-Ban on your computer
<bazhang> 3rd
<Peace-> i havet that kind of people
<Peace-> hate
<Peace-> sheytan_: well the only think i can still think it's try to install kubuntu-desktop
<NoRedemption> Peace- Just tell them they should install D-Ban
<sheytan_> peace- ok, will try that too ;)
<Peace-> *thing
<flirty_> Hi i´m s new user from kubuntu and have some sound problems with audigy 2 . someone can help me?
<moetunes> sound is a prob lately
<moetunes> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sheytan> Peace- still nothing ;/
<sheytan> i even reinstalled the kubuntu-default-settings package
<flirty_> i need upmix from stero file to 5.1
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> :)
<Ahmed\> where can i learn all the ubuntu
<Ahmed\> command lines
<Ahmed\> in a proper way
<Ahmed\> Hello
<moetunes> Ahmed\: you use gnome right? - in terminal type a   and hit the "tab" button - then type man in front of everything thaat shows up one at a time - then do b etc
<Ahmed\> Yeah i am on Gnome
<Ahmed\> Yes i tried that so its with every detail ?
<Ahmed\> A doesn't work, should i try on root ?
<Ahmed\> I got it
<moetunes> Ahmed\: type in terminal   a    then hit the "tab" key - a list of apps that start with   a   shows - man "app" will tell how to use it
<Ahmed\> I am there i hit a+TAB and all those program came up
<sheytan> apachelogger Hi, maybe you will now why i get this error when try  to install/remove pkgs in kpackagekit: "You do not have the necessary privileges to perform this action."
<Ahmed\> Display all 148 possibilities? (y or n)
<apachelogger> sheytan: because you do not have the necessary privileges to perform this action
<sheytan> apachelogger yes, but kpackagekit dosn't even show the window to type password
<apachelogger> sheytan: because you do not have the necessary privileges to perform this action
<sheytan> apachelogger so what can i do to have them/
<sheytan> ?
<Ahmed\> how can i set terminal to @root for as a default :) not by each and every time
<apachelogger> sheytan: ensure your user is in the admin group for starters
<apachelogger> also ensure that you did not prevnet the user from obtaining advanced permissions via policykit
<sheytan> apachelogger it is, nothing changes
<apachelogger> Ahmed\: @root?
<sheytan> how to do the 2nd thing?
<Ahmed\> yes @root when ever i open it
<apachelogger> Ahmed\: @root?
<Ahmed\> yes @root
<apachelogger> sheytan: there should be a module in systemetings to do that
<apachelogger> since we can continue that game
<apachelogger> Ahmed\: what do you mean by @root
<Ahmed\> when you open terminal
<moetunes> Ahmed\: you might need to ask in #ubuntu about that since you use gnome as a dsktop...
<sheytan> apachelogger it is, and what should i check/change?
<Ahmed\> its by user@ i wanna have @root
<apachelogger> moetunes: I doubt the shell cares much about what desktop someone uses ;)
<apachelogger> Ahmed\: I have absolutely no idea what you mean
<apachelogger> sheytan: dunno, take a look around
<moetunes> apachelogger: but some ops do...
<apachelogger> sheytan: or ask google, the probably know ^^
<Ahmed\> come on OT
<apachelogger> OT?
<sheytan> apachelogger already did ;/ Nothing that can help me
<apachelogger> moetunes: thy are not around I suppose ;)
<apachelogger> sheytan: then just checkout the optios you have in that kcm
<moetunes> most likely not apachelogger :)
<sheytan> apachelogger is there a  way to restore all default policykit settings?
<Ahmed\> Off Topic
<Ahmed\> read my message
<Ahmed\> BRB
<apachelogger> ahhhhhh
<apachelogger> Ahmed\: you dont want that
<apachelogger> meaning you can, but you dont want that
<apachelogger> just so that everyone else also knows, @root is meaning that he wants to switch to root once he opens a terminal ;)
<moetunes> what's wrong with opening a shell and entering   sudo - s   and then a password?
<apachelogger> moetunes: he doesnt wanna enter a password everytime
<apachelogger> i.e be root
<apachelogger> hence my answer: you dont want that
<apachelogger> ^^
<moetunes> apachelogger: he's shit outta luck then
<moetunes> that's the whole idea of permissions in linux afaik
<sheytan> apachelogger i did even create new user, and the same thing ;/
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> if it was then sheytan wouldnt have to wonder why his user cant gain advanced permissons ;)
<sheytan> new user is in all groups that my user is
<apachelogger> sheytan: if you run groups on a terminal, what do you get
<apachelogger> also, does sudo work?
<sheytan> apachelogger sudo works and  even  kdesudo works
<sheytan> apachelogger sheytan adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<apachelogger> then you probably broke your policykit
<sheytan> apachelogger but how. Others did the upgrade too, and nothing bad  happens
<sheytan> anyway, can i fix it somehow?
<apachelogger> well, I did not say that _we_ broke your policykit
<apachelogger> _you_ did :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: you probably can fix it, but I am really not the best person helping with that
<sheytan> I wasn't play with it :p
<apachelogger> thats what they always say
<sheytan> apachelogger do you know someone i can take some time with that/
<sheytan> but i really didn't :P
<apachelogger> no, just wait in here, maybe Mamarok comes around
<gregg> hi all - i need some commandline help - I need to delete all directories that do NOT have *.mp3 in them or their subdirectories - any ideas?
<sheytan> apachelogger ok.
<Ahmed\> I wish JAmes were here :)
<mudassar> hello kubuntu people plz help me fixing skype audio problem
<sheytan> Fu** ! OK How do I add my only user in the system back to admin group? :D
<moetunes> man groupadd iirc correctly - apachelogger might know
 * apachelogger falls over
<moetunes> hehe
<apachelogger> dont highlight me without prior highlight to warn me
 * apachelogger is easily startled :S
 * apachelogger sends mudassar a can of help :)
<moetunes> apologies apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: uh, that is a classic one
<apachelogger> sheytan: boot into recovery mode, there you can drop to root shell
<sheytan> apachelogger. Yeah, forget about that. Thanks :D
<sheytan> and sorry :D
<sheytan> apachelogger done ;D But kpackagekit still doesn't work. Will use it wit kdesudo untill i find why it's broken ;/
<James147> sheytan: did you first run it with kdesudo?
<moetunes> I thought all apt progs needed priveleges - is that how you spell privileges?
<James147> moetunes: kpackagekit is designed to be run as user and get privileges when it needs them
<sheytan> James147 i run it now  with kdesudo, couse it doesn't ask me for password when i run it as  my user
<sheytan> James147 and that doesnn't work for me
<James147> sheytan: it shouldnt ask for a password untill you make changes to your system, and even then with the new policykit i dont think it needs to then either
<James147> sheytan: one problem with running it as root is that if it creates tmp or config files anywhere they will be created as root and then when you rerun it it might not be able to access those files
<sheytan> it should as always. When i want to install something it always asked me for password.  Yesterday i updates to kde 4.4.2 and today noticed that kpackagekit is broken ;/
<James147> sheytan: how is it broken? (sorry just joined and didnet catch the start :) )
<sheytan> James147 when i  try to install/remove something it  should ask me  for password. Instead of that it shows me that message:  "You do not have the necessary privileges to perform this action."
<James147> sheytan: Try system settigns -> Advanced -> PolicyKit Authotisation -> org.freedesktop -> The PackagekitProject
<James147> sheytan: check you have premision for everythign you need
<apachelogger> oh oh oh oh oh oh!
<apachelogger> maybe, but just maybe, kde 4.4.2 for karmic was built with polkit instead of policykit
<apachelogger> then of course it will not work
<apachelogger> that is just a random though though
 * apachelogger leaves for tea and cookies
<sheytan> apachelogger can  it be checked?
<James147> apachelogger: but it works for me :S
<sheytan> James147 and what i need? :D
<apachelogger> then it is not that ^^
<sheytan> James147 should i be listed in there?
<sheytan> i mean my username
<James147> sheytan: need to add your self (if your not all ready added) to the explicit authorisations
<James147> sheytan: yeah
<sheytan> James147 im not listed
<James147> sheytan: you should be on Updage packages, Remove, installed signed cancel foreign tasks... (at least those are what i am) add you self if your not
<sheytan> James i cant grant auth my self. Need to run this with kdesudo?
<James147> sheytan: also, Implicit Auth* should have Active console set to Admin Auth*
<James147> sheytan: might do if you dont have auth* :)
<sheytan> James147 well i hit 'grant' but my user doesn't appear on the list ;/
<sheytan> isn't there a way to reset all policykit settings?
<sheytan> and why the hell it broke :D
<James147> sheytan: is the "Active Console" set to Admin or higher under "Implicit Authorisation
<sheytan> James, it's to complicated :D Could you make a screenshot?
<judgen> I have a very tiny problem. In systemsettings polyester shows up under appearances but it does not under qtconfig-qt4. Any ideas?
<James147> sheytan: http://imagebin.org/91448
<sheytan> James147 it is so  :)
<James147> sheytan: are you in the admin group?
<sheytan> James yes
<James147> sheytan: run "groups" from terminal to find out
<sheytan> all i did is update to kde 4.4.2
<sheytan> Did it already too much times ;D
<sheytan> im sure im in admin
<James147> sheytan: just making sure :)
<sheytan> did, and i am :)
<James147> sheytan:  whats the output of "polkit-auth --show-obtainable"?
<sheytan> James147 http://pastebin.org/132380
<James147> sheytan: hmm, cant see org.freedesktop.packagekit.package-install which might be  a problem
<sheytan> James147 is it fixable?
<James147> sheytan: i have no clue :P
<sheytan> James147 i think i can live with it until 10.04, then i anyway need  to repartition my hdd so...  :D
<James147> don't know `that` much about policykits :S but I will try to see if google knows :)
<sheytan> James147 ok  :)
<James147> sheytan: you could try this :> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314342
<James147> sheytan: might also help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-kde/+bug/353278
<sheytan_> James147 do you maybe know if the lates beta of lucid uses the same kde packages as we from  backports or are they build by someone else?
<James147> sheytan_: sorry, dont know that much about what goes on behind the seens :) but I think the problems are caused because they are migrating ro polkit-1
<James147> sheytan_: so hopefully will be fixed in lucid (might need a fresh install though)
<sheytan_> James might be, but looks like i'm the only one that has that problem
<James147> sheytan_: its a relitivly new update, more people might start finding problems soon, you could try posting a bug report
<sheytan_> James147 where can i post it?
<James147> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sheytan_> James147 thanks will do
<sheytan_> James147 theres no policykit kcm in lucid  :D:D
<James147> sheytan_: think it might be because polkit-1 dosen't have a gui compoent yet
<sheytan_> James147 maybe.  It shouldn't happen. This  isnt user friendly :D
<James147> sheytan_: most users shouldn't need to edit the policies though
<moetunes> too many layers perhaps..
<sheytan_> James147, yes,  and i didn't. It broke  after i upgraded
<James147> sheytan_: and its only because no one has written one yet, my guess is that one is being writen now
<James147> sheytan_: think your problem is to do with the migration...
<sheytan_> James147 yes. will wait untill lucid, then reinstall
<sheytan_> don't have time to configure everything now
<James147> sheytan_: espically if your jsut going to reinstall :)
<sheytan_> i run an upgrade in lucid to 4.4.2, will see if it will broke anything
<James147> sheytan_: heh, lucid has "policytool", seems to have a very basic gui :S
<James147> sheytan_: although looking at it it might be somethign completely different
<sheytan_> James147 yeah, anyway i don't need to configure it. It  was good  as  it  was
<James147> sheytan_: out of curiosity, whats the output of pkaction?
<sheytan_> James147 http://pastebin.org/132441
<juan__> !menu
<juan__> !menus
<juan__> my menus are empty, my install went horribly wrong (it was to a usb drive and files got corrupted, but i reinstalled everything that was corrupted), update-menu doesn't work
<zecamil> ubuntu-es
<zecamil> quiero entrar a ubuntu-es
<zecamil> alguien me puede ayudar
<juan__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juan__> how can i tell what graphics drivers i'm using?
<dorkface> Hi all.   Does anyone have any recommended documentation on preparing a system to switch from an nvidia card to an ati/amd card?
<juan__> dorkface: no but if you switch to opensource drivers, remove nvidia card, install ati card, install closed drivers (optional) it should run ok
<britany_okla> hi I am having connection issues with servers other than freenode can someone please message me
<bazhang> britany_okla, best to ask here
<britany_okla> I cant connect to any other servers than freenode can anyone help me
<britany_okla> very new to linux using ubuntu 9.1
<bazhang> http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Server_List britany_okla see this link please
<britany_okla> i have that list
<britany_okla> and i have tried a bunch of them same issue everytime
<britany_okla> woops wrong that is a new list
<bazhang> britany_okla, you need to import it into konversation as per the link
<britany_okla> ok
<britany_okla> thanks bazhang
<britany_okla> Bazhang can u msg me a sec
<bazhang> britany_okla, lets discuss in channel
<britany_okla> ok it says run script i copied what it said and i know i don't know much but can u help me
<bazhang> britany_okla, just a moment let me re-read the link
<bazhang> britany_okla, you copied the script into a text document and named it konversation_servers ?
<britany_okla> i have did that and saved it on my desktop
<bazhang> britany_okla, okay, now open a terminal and cd to the Desktop
<britany_okla> ok
<bazhang> britany_okla, you opened a terminal?
<britany_okla> yes and in desktop folder
<bazhang> britany_okla, and ls shows the file konversation_servers ?
<britany_okla> yes
<britany_okla> I think I am over my head
<bazhang> britany_okla, in this case I think I agree, not using Konversation myself, I am as well
<britany_okla> what do you use bazhang
<bazhang> britany_okla, you can continue to try and find other konversation users, or try with another client with much easier configurations such as xchat
<britany_okla> so Xchat is easier
<britany_okla> cause this sucks
<bazhang> britany_okla, sorry not be of more help, but it has been ages since I used konversation, probably two years or more
<britany_okla> You are awesome bazhang
<britany_okla> thank You
<bazhang> xchat is tons easier, at least in installed server lists, etc. unless some Konversation user present wishes to step in and correct me
<bazhang> britany_okla, you want to get up in xchat and then we can continue? this will mean disconnecting then reconnecting with xchat
<britany_okla> its downloading
<bazhang> ok
<britany_okla> ok
<britany_okla> Thank You again
<bazhang> I'm in both channels #kubuntu and #ubuntu , and tons of folks are around to help there as well
<britany_okla> they don't like you asking questions about irc in ubuntu tho
<britany_okla> I will try and get back in here
<bazhang> britany_okla, its fully supported, so no worries there.
<britany_okla> ok i am disconnecting here and going to try xchat I hope i see you again
<bazhang> ok
<Valdiyen> Got a problem with lucid. Hibernated my desktop and now the network manager is disabled. How do I re-enable it?
<bazhang> Valdiyen, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<Valdiyen> Thanks
<lucitu> Valdiyen: sudo dhclient
<mudassar> hello kubuntu people
<mudassar> will somebody respond to me ?
<biblio> hello
<mudassar> i am looking for some expert who can solve my long ago problem of kubuntu audios
<biblio> what audio problem you have
<biblio> mudassar: what's your audio problem? define it please
<mudassar> biblio: I was thinking that there is a problem with my old toshiba laptop, but now i have just bought a new T400 Lenovo, but still I face the same problems. So the problem is in kubuntu side. Let me explain it to you
<biblio> mudassar: you can
<mudassar> biblio: I guess the problem is the conflict between pulseaudio and alsa, the microphone does not work in many applications like skype, gtalx and other sip softwares. I dont know how to fix this issue
<mudassar> biblio: Please help me in this, I have installed a virtualbox for some windows softwares otherwise I totally want to shift to kubuntu ......... from windows
<mudassar> and this problem keeps me in a fix
<biblio> mudassar: i do understand your problem really
<biblio> mudassar: but did u tried to find a solution on google for that
<biblio> mudassar: cuz i've read somewhere that many people get the same problem having there microphone correctly working on skype and other sip softs
<mudassar> biblio: I said before that it is a long long ago problem that I have been searching for long but couldnt solve it till now
<mudassar> biblio: Can you solve my problem ?
<biblio> mudassar: i'm not a geek but let me have a look for you
<mudassar> thanks biblio
<mudassar> biblio: any luck ?
<biblio> mudassar: what version of kubuntu are u using ?
<mudassar> 9.10
<biblio> mudassar: and skype
<mudassar> i degraded it to 2.0
<mudassar> biblio: should I follow this post => http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273
<JJNova> So the Kubuntu Backports PPA broke my machine, and I need help getting it working again.
<James147> JJNova: broke how?
<JJNova> Plasma crashes at start
<James147> JJNova: try deleting ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* files
<JJNova> I added the backport PPA, installed Amarok, restarted the computer and now there is no kicker or widgets or even a wallpaper,
<James147> JJNova: that wil reset plasma-desktop to its defaults
<biblio> hello guys
<biblio> i'm actually trying to upgrade from kubuntu 7.04  to 7.10 via internet
<biblio> but i have a problem
<bazhang> biblio, neither of those is supported any longer
<biblio> when done with the update (on the old-release mirror)
<bazhang> biblio, do you have a separate home partition?
<biblio> the system is giving me the button "upgrade distro"
<biblio> when i clik on it, it's saying: could not download the releas announcement. please check that your internet connection is active
<James147> biblio: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Feisty
<biblio> bazhang: no, only one partition
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<JJNova> Thanks James147 , but no success
<James147> JJNova: dose plasma-desktop tell you anything when you try to start it (on a terminal)
<JJNova> Yeah, it tells me a lot of other programs are timing out, because plasma-desktop crashed
<puvlon> fhfhf
<ruch> Youtube videos are slow... somebody knows an solution??
<pietro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pietro> ciao stronzi
<xuwujin> hi
<rogue780> is there a way to make X move the screen to the left a little? I'm using a KVM switch and it's a pain in the rear-end to have to keep readjusting my monitor settings each time I switch between boxes...or if not in Kubuntu, if anyone knows how to do it in Windows 7 (my other box)
<omar> Hi this is Omar I'm new kubuntu user
<omar> I have  aproblem from two months ago
<omar> I lost the login to yahoo by using Kopete
<omar> Please any help
<shadeslayer> omar: lost the login to yahoo?
<shadeslayer> omar: what does that mean?
<omar> I could not login to yahoo
<omar> I can to msn
<omar> but yahoo no way
<omar> AIM ICQ every thing is ok and I can login just the yahoo
<shadeslayer> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<omar> ok let me try that
<omar> no does not login sorry
<shadeslayer> omar: hmmm... well no idea then,sorry
<shadeslayer> omar: well you could try #kopete too...
<omar> sorry what is that, should I install it or what as I told you I'm new kubuntu use
<omar> aha it is a chat for just kopete
<omar> got it dear thanks
<shadeslayer> omar: yes :)
<Ahmed\> Hello
<chaddy> hi Ahmed\
<Ahmed\> Chaddy ! how are you
<chaddy> fine thanks
<Ahmed\> umm new here ?
<chaddy> should I be?
<Ahmed\> no well
<avihay> rogue780: if you press alt (or is it meta?) and then try to drag inside a window, the window should move
<avihay> is that what you wanted?
<rogue780> avihay, no. i'm not  trying to move the window, I'm trying to get my mouse to keep from jumping to the bottom right inside a fullscreen window
<avihay> umm, don't know. I gave up on KVM. it's a torture to use
<rogue780> oh wait... avihay sorry. I thought I was in another channel and you were answering that question
<shadeslayer_> hi can anyone give me rsync command that will sync one of my folders on my Main HD to a portable HD?
<James147> shadeslayer_: rsync -avh /path/to/folder  /path/to/dest
<shadeslayer_> James147: avh ?
<shadeslayer_> James147: oh and i need a progress bar too :)
<shadeslayer_> nvm
<arhi> hi may anyone tell me how install Flash Player???I'm lamer.)
<James147> shadeslayer_: v - tell you whats being copied (optional, but nice to see how far its got) h human-readable, converts all number to human readable (again optional)   a - "archive" dose losts of things, but mostly i think it makes a complete backup (man rsync for details)
<James147> shadeslayer_: also add --partial (keeps partialy copyed files so rerunning it wont need to redownload a entire file if its intrupted) and --progress tells you a % of the file thats being copied, not sure about over all progress though
<shadeslayer_> James147: oh btw if something is already there in the destination and the source has the same thing,it wont be copied right?
<James147> shadeslayer_: nop, unless timestamps dont match, then i think the newer one gets priority
<shadeslayer_> ah ok
<shadeslayer_> thanks :)
<James147> shadeslayer_: there is -u (--update) skip files that are newer on the receiver
<arhi> тут все иностранцы?да?.)
<James147> !ru | arhi
<ubottu> arhi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shadeslayer_> James147: ah thanks :)
<James147> shadeslayer_: man rsync :) has alot of options
<shadeslayer_> James147: yeah im going through them :)
<shadeslayer_> although im wondering why USB works in bursts of speed
<arhi> I see.)
<James147> shadeslayer: not sure :S i have always found rsync works well for copying large folders
<shadeslayer> James147: yeah thats what im getting... i tried to copy stuff and that took ages
<shadeslayer> James147: speed ranged from a few KBps to 30 MBps... im getting 10 MBps constant with rsync
<DT`> how can i create a shortcut to an .exe for it to run in wine with certian peremeters, but do it from terminal?
<James147> DT`: kmenuedit  <- shoulld be able to do that from there
<DT`> i don't have that cause i'm not in KDE
<James147> DT`: what are you in?
 * DT` looks up, feels stupid
<DT`> typed /join kubuntu on rote >>;;
<DT`> using crunchbang
<DT`> so if i can either do it from terminal or text editor, that would be usefull
<James147> DT`: hmm, should be able to create a .desktop file then, look for others on your system or online for how to do taht though
<GaelicGrime> can kmenu-adit be made to automatically sort *ALL* items?
<DT`> i don't have that cause i'm not in KDEi just hoped in thier channel and soneone pointed me to a kmenuedit like program
<DT`> thanks for the help tho
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> whats the other commad for apt-get
<sheytan> what's the kernel version in ludic?  :D
<GaelicGrime> aptitude?
<john> n
<Ahmed\> Yes yes
<Ahmed\> Thanks
<john> can someone help with a problem?
<James147> !help | john
<ubottu> john: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john> i have a dell mini9 with ubunto, itt has minimal memory, i have 185 updates to install, i have a 16g sd card, someone suggested i download the updates to my sd card but i have no idea how to do that.
<Ahmed\> James, SO glad to see you here, I have a question that what's the difference between a wubi install and a completely installation :)
<James147> john: hm, updates get placed in /var/cache/apt/archives/  i guess you can clean it out (sudo apt-get clean) move what remains to a temp location then mount the cd card there, moving the stuff back
<James147> Ahmed\: wubi installs to a file inside the windows filesystem and places a menu entry in the windows boot loader, it can be uninstall from windows. A full install is writen to a partation and installs the grub boot loader to the mbr record of the harddrive (over writing the windows one)
<Ahmed\> Yes thats right  and i have install that a dozen times and after every update i have lost it all and no partation is been seezed completely like now with grup boot it is
<Ahmed\> James, Should i install the Lucid Lynx after a complete format or upgrade on existing ubuntu :)
<pyro_> hi
<James147> Ahmed\: it shouldn't matter if you upgrade ot fresh install, depends on how important the data is on your computer... I tend to do a fresh install as upgrads sometiimes have issues with them and dont ahve any important info in /
<Ahmed\> Yes really good suggested :)
<Ahmed\> So on that should i upgrade to KDE or only if i need to cause i would rather stick to Gnome
<devilsadvocate> Ahmed\, 'KDE' isnt an upgrade
<devilsadvocate> kubuntu and gnome are parallel things
<Ahmed\> No i mean Installing KDE sorry :) type
<Ahmed\> typo
<devilsadvocate> you dont switch unless you want to
<Ahmed\> Yeah i see
<Ahmed\> I don't really wanna cause i would stick to Gnome and i like it infact :)
<Ahmed\> how to clear "search result" from tracker search tool
<James147> Ahmed\: see #ubuntu for gnome related issues
<Ahmed\> James, how to i MYSELF go to that room without anyone posting this #ubuntu ?
<James147> Ahmed\: sorry, not sure I understand the question
<Ahmed\> i mean
<Ahmed\> after opening up the konverstion, i enter the room #kubuntu, but how to i browse rooms like #ubuntu MYSELF ?
<James147> Ahmed\: type:  /join #ubuntu
<James147> Ahmed\: or click the "join" button if there is one (dont know konversations ui)
<Ahmed\> no i dont have that button lemme check that
<Whisky_> My WiFi works at times and at times it doesn't it's like it has a mind of its own. It connects fine and I can see my network too but I just can't browse or have any connectivity at all! At other times (rarely) it will work just fine. [Works flawlessly all the time on Windows]
<Ahmed\> Thanks James, it works
<James147> Whisky_: try useing wicd, knetworkmanager has some problems :S
<James147> !wicd | Whisky_
<James147> !info wicd | Whisky_
<ubottu> Whisky_: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Ahmed\> James, is there any tweak programs for Ubuntu i have that bleach any other GOOD actually ?
<Whisky_> James147: I'll try but last time I tried, WiCD didn't do me much good
<James147> Ahmed\: ubuntu-tweak, but i dont really know how good it is, dont use them myself
<Ahmed\> ohh...
<Ahmed\> how do i download :)
<James147> Ahmed\: google it :)
<mudassar> where are kubuntu guru ssssss ???
<Ahmed\> umm i just dont know how to install stuff on it :)
<mudassar> Kubuntu's mic problem is nothing but an headache
<Ahmed\> thanks i get it :)
<Ahmed\> hahah
<mudassar> I wonder where are all these people coming in the list
<mudassar> I am fed up by it now
<Ahmed\> umm yeah
<Ahmed\> James whats linux-headers-2.6.31-20 ?
<James147> Ahmed\: linux headers
<Ahmed\> What if i uninstall it /
<Ahmed\> aren't that appear on grub ?
<James147> Ahmed\: you might not be able to boot | sorry, ment 'probally wont'
<Ahmed\> huh
<Ahmed\> what if i remove previous one not the New
<James147> Ahmed\:  you can safely remove older versions (after you ahve checked that newly downloaded ones boot)
<Ahmed\> Thanks that really helped a lot :)
<James147> Ahmed\: but be careful, if you remove them all you wont be able to boot at all
<Ahmed\> Yes thank you for reminding i will only try removing one :) at a time
<mudassar> hello please tell me the exact channel where my kubuntu 9.10 mic problem can be solved
<Ahmed\> BRB
<James147> mudassar: unfortinatly this is it :S seems like you have a problem not many people are fumilar with so it might be harder to find help. If your problem is not kde spific you can try #ubuntu  as both kubuntu and ubuntu share alot of things in common
<James147> anyone else having krunner randomly be slow/freeze?
<moldo> hi, why do i have no audio in youtube videos?
<James147> moldo: try purging and reinstalling flash
<moldo> have installed it by the flashplugin installer hopefully uninstalling it uninstalls the flashplayer to
<amstan_> hey guys, can i get some help with the wireless stuff? i need to install a bradcom driver
<Ahmed\> James, how do i upgrade the grub :)
<amstan_> i do not know what package i need nor what card i have, lshw does not show the model number
<moldo> ok, how to unistall flash without the kpackage kit?
<James147> moldo: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-installer  <- check teh packagename :)
<Ahmed\> JAmes
<Ahmed\> i have uninstall the grub ubuntu headers how do i install a new one will it boot cause i accidently removed all ? any help i did it by (ubuntu-tweak)
<Ahmed\> HELP ME I know only you can :)
<Ahmed\> PLease :$
<DarkriftX> is there a better option for managing updates than the default? i want something that will check for updates at set intervals (not weekly) and either auto update or give a notification
<moldo> that only uninstalled the installer too, not the player itself:(
<Ahmed\> sudo apt-get install grub-splashimages does it install the grub loader ? i have accidenly uninstall it by mistake , will ubuntu boot again ?
<James147> moldo: then you might need to find where it is and delete it (think its named libflashplugin.so)
<moldo> its only the one file?
<James147> Ahmed\: install "linux-headers-generic"
<James147> moldo: I think so, but i am not sure where it is
<Ahmed\> okay thanks a lot :)
<Ahmed\> sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy is dis for upgrade ?
<James147> Ahmed\: and linux-generic
<James147> Ahmed\: and linux-image-generic
<Ahmed\> but it says nothing to upgrade
<James147> Ahmed\: and dont try to remove them in the future :p
<Ahmed\> linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.
<Ahmed\> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ahmed\> Okay i never will :) but sure it will boot ?
<James147> Ahmed\: i dont know, check to see if you have any linux-image-2.6.* packages installed
<Ahmed\> wait
<Ahmed\> in synaptic ?
<James147> yes
<Ahmed\>  ALSA driver configuration files ?
<Ahmed\> i have this installed
<DarkriftX> no
<James147> no...
<DarkriftX>  linux-image-2.6.*
<Ahmed\> then
<DarkriftX> linux-image-2.6.<anything here>
<Ahmed\> no there's nothing like that
<moldo> hm, it seems i cant even hear mp3s -but in the audio manager the sound system works - do i need some codecs?
<Ahmed\> but JAmes its saying i have grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4) installed i check by terminal
<James147> !mp3 | moldo
<ubottu> moldo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahmed\> BRB lemme see if this boot :)
<Ahmed\> wish me luck :$
<moldo> ok, the downloads will take a while - another issue: i have no contex menu on rightklick in firefox, in konquereor it works where can i change this behaviour?
<moldo> ok, mp3 works, tnx so far - but youtube stays silent...
<BluesKaj> moldo, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<moldo> i did, now i have sound in amarok, but not on youtube:(
<BluesKaj> moldo install flashplugin-nonfree
<moldo> hm, i think the falshplayerinstaller install adobes flash, or not?
<BluesKaj> moldo, it's flaky , it might not work
<AguinaldoAlves> hello, I am needing help for this messenger "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
<moldo> ill try the tar from adobe.com
<BluesKaj> the flashplayer and the flashplugin are different , the flashplugin is meant to be used with a browser
<moldo> i watch youtube in a browser:)
<BluesKaj> exactly
<BluesKaj> that's whay you need the the plugin
<BluesKaj> why
<moldo> now i just need to find the right place for it^^
<BluesKaj> web browser won't necessarily launch the flashplayer separately it has to be linked thru the plugin
<orb01> hey, I have a couple of files that contain illegal characters, how can I rename the file?
<moldo> i copied it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins where a link to flashplugin-alternative.so was, but it doesnt work - i cant find out which plugin ist actually used
<moldo> in about:plugins both are referredas libflashplayer.so
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> Happy Easter:)
<Galvatron> After recent updates (most likely to the latest KDE SC) my Kubuntu 9.10 (kernel 2.6.30-14) started to catch "hard" freezes (all I can do is reset - nothing else works). The occur after log-in, sometimes while loadind KDE, sometimes after desktop appears.
<moldo> You have version 10,0,45,2 installed says adobe com - can adobe.comrecognize the false flashplayer?
<Galvatron> Sorry - the kernel is 2.6.30-20 or 31-20 - the latest one in stable repos)
<xrandr> what would happen if i removed .kde/share/config/powerdevil*   ?
<Torch> xrandr: what do you mean?
<Torch> xrandr: powerdevil will fall back to default values.
<xrandr> good
<xrandr> because the last thing i did before plasma-desktop stopped working was modify my laptop power settings
<Johnkx> Hi
<Johnkx> uhmm I need help with something
<xrandr> i could probably remove the plasma-desktoprc stuff too
<Torch> xrandr: whatever you remove there won't break anything, but you'll lose the config it stands for
<xrandr> ok
<xrandr> im gonna try removing them
<xrandr> i made backup copies just in cae
<xrandr> case*
<Torch> xrandr: moving away is also possible.
<Torch> xrandr: right.
<xrandr> thanks
<xrandr> brb
<Johnkx> How do you fix flash on youtube? it seems like whenever I tried to watch I can't move that bar for viewing
<Johnkx> I can't push pause also
<xrandr> that worked wonders :)
<xrandr> i know have my panel back :)
<Torch> xrandr: of course. you made plasma use defaults, too.
<xrandr> good
<xrandr> that's fine
<xrandr> as long as i got it back
<xrandr> for some reason after i changed my power settings, the kicker and the panel/sys tray decided to keep crashing
<Torch> xrandr: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports
<Torch> xrandr: please report crashes on bugs.kde.org
<brontosaurusrex> is kde desktop on lynx supposed to look completely empty?
<brontosaurusrex> the default one
<dhrystone> Hello everyone. Pretty new here to Linux. I'm having problems getting a Windows printer added to Kubuntu 9.10 on my Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop. The printer is an HP Deskjet 5550 Series inkjet.
<dhrystone> I've tried going to "Printer Configuration" and clicking "Add a Windows Printer via Samba," but am unsure what I need to do from there.
<dhrystone> Can anyone assist me with getting my printer added?
<new_bember> is it network printer connected to the windows-host?
<dhrystone> Yes. It's connected to a Windows Vista-run Dell Dimension desktop PC.
<new_bember> could you brows this windows host via samba?
<new_bember> I mean is it samba installed?
<dhrystone> How do I tell?
<dhrystone> My Linux/Kubuntu knowledge is VERY limited. Only been using this about 2 days.
<new_bember> open in dolphin: smb://
<new_bember> and try to find your host
<new_bember> hehe
<dhrystone> Regarding the smb:// - do I look for a folder?
<Torch> dhrystone: press ctrl+l and delete the contents of the address bar and then type smb://
<Torch> dhrystone: a lower case L is that
<dhrystone> I'm not getting anything with Ctrl+l
<dhrystone> Do I want Run Command?
<Torch> dhrystone: different approach.. do you have the "network" thing in places in dolphin?
<Torch> dhrystone: on the left hand side in the panel?
<dhrystone> Yes.
<dhrystone> Network, Network Services and Samba Shares.
<Torch> dhrystone: click on it. you should get a list on the right hand side. that list should include "sambe shares"
<Torch> dhrystone: right. click on that.
<dhrystone> Ok
<Torch> dhrystone: what do you get?
<Torch> dhrystone: does dolphin show your windows network?
<xrandr> so, when does KDE 10 come out as a stable release?
<apparle_> !lucid
<zus> xrandr,  april
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<xrandr> it is april :)
<James147> xrandr: and that kubuntu 10.04, not kde :) kde is only on ver 4.4
<xrandr> that's fine
<xrandr> i like to stay up2date with kubuntu releases
<dhrystone> I see my Windows network, but when I right-click it, I see a bunch of options.
<James147> dhrystone: are you able to see the shared folders from there?
<zus> i can not find in kpackagekit songbird? im trying to get some songs on an ipod shuffle 1gig 3rd gen silver.
<dhrystone> If I click on the share folder, yes, I can see the different sub-folders.
<James147> dhrystone: that indicates that samba is working :)
<dhrystone> But my Windows printer doesn't seem to want to show so I can add it.
<dhrystone> I have everything else I need.
<James147> dhrystone: now go to SYstem settings -> Printer config -> "New printer" -> new network printer...
<dhrystone> Ok.
<James147> dhrystone: Windows Priner via SAMBA | type in the location of your printer (yourworkgroup/computername/printername)
<xrandr> using 9.10, is it safe to install kde 4.4.1 ?
<James147> xrandr: 4.4.2 now, but i think so, most people havent had a problem
<dhrystone> The whole thing will be smb://WORKGROUP/computername/printername?
<dhrystone> And I use the computer name of my laptop, or the PC with the printer connected to it?
<James147> dhrystone: replace the stuff with the actual information, i dont know your network so cant tell you that
<James147> dhrystone: the pc that the printer is connected to
<James147> dhrystone: then follow the rest of the setup, cant really help you past there though :S
<dhrystone> So once I enter all the info, I definitely need to select the printer from the database?
<James147> dhrystone: i think so, not sure, never used samba printering before
<dhrystone> I think I might have it. I'll have to run a test print. Thanks, man.
<zus> how di i get amorok to find my other hard drive? i have to manually go to the drive and "open with"....
<James147> zus: i take it your HD is mounted at boot? if so, Amarok -> Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Collection | Find where your other music collection is and check it
<DarkriftX> is there a better option for managing updates than the default? i want something that will check for updates at set intervals (not weekly) and either auto update or give a notification
<James147> zus: you can also browes files form within amarok by: Click the "home" style icon at the top of the colection panel (just above the search bar) -> Files :)
<zus> James147,  so far i am in the right place.... i do not see in there my hard drive where my mp3, flac, avi, ogv are at. i dont keep anythin on the HD the os is
<zus> James147,  let me try that 2nd way i didnt knwo that
<James147> zus: where is the harddrive mounted?
<zus> James147,  not sure what you mean, when i open dolphin its right there along with the 15g for my home (the hd the os is installed on)
<zus> James147,  thats the only place i see an option for my  HD with my files on
<James147> DarkriftX: Kpackagekit -> Settings -> Edit Software Sources -> Updates -> Change to Daily | optinally check install security updates without confirmation if you dont want to be warned
<zus> James147,  yes that second way is only for my OS hd. not my extra
<James147> DarkriftX: not sure that will auto download normal updates though (things like kde updateing through backports)
<James147> zus: your HD is probally mounted in /media  check that folder in amarok
<xrandr> ok, did a massive update. rebooting :)
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> How do i tub of the chatting TAB option on kopete
<zus> James147,  hmm brb
<Ahmed\> James. Thank GOODNESS You are here :0
<James147> zus: the file system and drivers work slightly differently then they do in windows, drives arent mounted to c: d: but instead they get mounted to somewhere inside the root file system, kde auto mounts things to /media
<James147> Ahmed\: not sure what you want
<Ahmed\> i mean on new kopete how do i close those tab when i need both windows not in one so you can switch and talk and switch it again and talk to someone else HUH its TAB i need seperate :)
<Ahmed\> i did that before but i dont see any option or i have lost it :)
<zus> James147,  thats it i found it... thanks so now its a mater of getting amarok to import the files. then telling it it has an ipod  looking to be fed  :) brb while i figure this out now that i found my hd
<Ahmed\> it happen after when i upgraded the KDE version last time
<WOFall> I installed ubuntu-desktop (because kde is sort of broken, but that's another story) and now I'm wondering how to add Kde as a choice for a login session. I only have failsafe, gnome, gnome-failsafe, xterm...
<James147> Ahmed\: Kopete -> Settings -> Configure Kopete -> Behaviour | "Chat window grouping Policy" ??
<WOFall> (i'm still using kdm and the kde login screen)
<xrandr> ok, probably should have left well enuff alone. Now plasma-desktop crashes after the upgrade
<xrandr> and kpackagekit has errors when trying to edit software sources. ANd I get  a bunch of blocked updates. How do i unblock them?
<ThePilot13> good evening everybody, this is a test, i have just install Kubuntu and want to know if IRC work
<Ahmed\> yes i am there
<Ahmed\> Thanks aaaaaaaaaaaaaa lot :)
<ThePilot13> you see my message ?
<Ahmed\> Good ebening
<James147> xrandr: from terminal type "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"  after you close kapckage kit -- that will install the blocked stuff
<WOFall> yes ThePilot13, we can see you :/
<xrandr> k
<ThePilot13> thank' !
<xrandr> thank u
<WOFall> so anyone know how to add login to a kde session when it's not an option in the login screen?
<James147> xrandr: I think kpackagekit uses something like aptitudes "safe-upgrade", wont install some packages that have a higher risk of "breaking" your system.... but i find doing a full upgrade works better most of the time
<WOFall> Previously i was just using "Defalult (last session)" but that no longer works as my last session was Gnome :/
<xrandr> James147: doing it now. but it takes awhile for the thing to receive the headers
<xrandr> 99% [Waiting for headers]
<James147> WOFall: If kde is "broken" then maby you need to fix that to get it to appear, as far as I know they appear automatically in taht list :s
<WOFall> well, it was never in the list to start with, even when i could log in fine :p
<James147> xrandr: I have had that before, removed the extra ppas I added fixed it, add them back one at a time to find out which is causeing it :S not sure what you can do about it though
<James147> WOFall: weird, you could try reconfiguring kdm (sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm)
<xrandr> James147: i should probably reboot again when it's done, right
<James147> xrandr: would be a good idea
<xrandr> k
<WOFall> thanks James147, although i don't think that'll help, installing ubuntu-desktop ran it automatically...
<WOFall> what happens if i install "kubuntu-desktop"?
<James147> WOFall: it should have done, but maby you need to fix whats wrong with kde first :S
<xrandr> James147: should i let it replace my kdmrc ?
<James147> WOFall: could try, cant reall break it any more :)
<James147> xrandr: dosnt realy matter, but i tend to
<xrandr> ok
<WOFall> yeah James147, I have such a bad experience with kubuntu betas (and alphas) but i just can't keep myself away :p
<James147> WOFall: are you on lucid?
<WOFall> yeah
<xrandr> ok
<xrandr> rebooting
<James147> WOFall: you could try #ubuntu+1 <- they might know more about whats going wrong
<WOFall> hum, it seems actually, that kdespace-workspace-bin might have been uninstalled for some reason
<WOFall> thanks James147 :)
<James147> WOFall: think you need that :)
<WOFall> yeah :p
<James147> WOFall: actually it dosnt exist :s
<James147> WOFall: kdebase-*?
<WOFall> i spelt it wrong ;) kdebase yep
<James147> WOFall: that might be why kde isent appearing, try the reconfigre thing again after its finished installing
<WOFall> i noticed it also uninstalled kpacagekit (or whatever) but i let it cuz i don't use it ^^
<WOFall> +k
<WOFall> ok well thanks for your help, likely i'll be back shortly ;)
<zus> how can i get amarok to look at the folder in my 2nd HD and not move or copy to local? i got 250 music file wont fit in a 40g hd
<James147> zus: Setings -> configre amarok -> Collection -> find your hd (probally in /media)
<Ahmed\> James i have a similar question, i mean i cannot play any song unless i close it and play @_@
<Guest31807> ooh
<Guest31807> ok
<James147> Ahmed\: ??
<Ahmed\> in amarok
<James147> Ahmed\: not sure what you mean
<xrandr> much better
 * xrandr is happy :)
<Ahmed\> I mean in amarok for example a mp3 format is been playing i can't play something else unless i close it HUH
<James147> Ahmed\: not encountered that before
<Ahmed\> no i need to reset as default :)
<WOFall> yay, problem solved :) thanks for the input James147
<James147> WOFall: your welcome
<draik> Where can I get help with BASH?
<James147> draik: #bash
<zus> James147,  thanks a million i got it,...1 day ill will be just as helpfull. :)
<draik> Thanks, James147
<James147> zus: :D
<zus> now the wait...250gigs of scanning
<Ahmed\> ummm
<James147> zus: :D yey waiting :D
<Ahmed\> DO i look like an uninvited guest :P
<Ahmed\> James how old are you ?? :P
<James147> Ahmed\: ?? why?
<xrandr> i like the new kde
<xrandr> :)
<James147> Ahmed\: 20ish
<Ahmed\> NO really o_O
<Ahmed\> Thats great
<Ahmed\> I thought someone in his late 40's :$
<Ahmed\> Shorry :$
<James147> been programming on an embedded device useing c all week, have to wait for it to refalsh the ENTIRE os every minor change i have had to so... i think im going abiut crazy :S
<Ahmed\> ohhhhhh
<James147> and my VM keeps crashing my comp :S
<Ahmed\> VM ?
<James147> virtual mechiene, running windowss 7 into to flash and debug the device (grrr hate ride 7, worst IDE ever)
<Ahmed\> HUH i thought its fine :$
<Ahmed\> Where do you live James :)
<James147> sometimes something seems to upset it and grinds my system to a halt :S not sure why, both ram and cpu dont seem to be filling up, seems more like disk activity :S
<yvan300> am every time i try to install kubuntu from the beta, the installer crashes, is there a workaround?
<James147> but anyway this is for #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Ahmed\> Yes i agree with that its true but it was with that Beta ... also with the final edition HUH i used it like until now all those months since the releasing day
<Ahmed\> hhhhhhhh
<zus> KDE4.4.2  crashes on me a bit too often for me.. now i've notice...when dolphin windows two windows it goes nuts wobly windows just shakes
<James147> yvan300: try the daily builds
<James147> !daily | yvan300
<ubottu> yvan300: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<James147> ^^ that might be for ubuntu...
<yvan300> ubottu,  James147 thanks
<James147> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Ahmed\> umm James i have heard the Lucid to be release on 29th ?
<zus> James147,  i do not run anything windows anymore...though i have virtual box installed it isnt "workking yet"
<James147> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<James147> zus: i only do games in windows, and this stupid ride 7 i need for the device
<Ahmed\>  26
<Ahmed\> 	
<Ahmed\> April 29th
<Ahmed\> umm thank you :)
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> zus: although i have taken to actuall coding it in kate, and just getting ride7 to flash it
<zus> Ahmed\,  lucid might be around the 29th maybe later or sooner. ubuntu might be 29th but kubuntu i think will be a day to a week behind
<zus> James147,  i actually gave up games...if i game it's WoW and id run a dedicated windows machine
<Ahmed\> Yeah i see... I am thinking to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Never used it before but i guess i know it well now cause gonna stick to GNome, so will it come with a newer version of Gnome and if between the one year after a installation how can i upgrade things as Gnome ? or is it built in for every new release ?
<James147> zus: i dont tend to play much anymore either, just sometimes :S
<zus> i really wanted to try Runes of magic but wine did my head in
<James147> Ahmed\: see #ubuntu for gnome related questions or #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<zus> James147,  i am supposed to work with flash and swf files for elearning and tutorials for training aviation security...
<Ahmed\> Thanks
<James147> zus: grr hate flash :P
<chuckf> unless something weird happens kubuntu will be out the same day as ubuntu
<zus> James147,  im indifferent but it was going to be a "job"  a friend of mine was setting me up with... dumpped cs3 and a few files on my lap and never heard from him again
<Ahmed\> James, can i create an email @ubuntu.com ? if so is it free ?
<James147> Ahmed\: i have no idea
<zus> with in them files were pdf's on linux/unix and security fortifing firewalls and stuff... a bunch of redhat and opensuse
<Ahmed\> Okay :)
<chuckf> Ahmed\: you need to become an official ubuntu member to get an @ubuntu.com email address
<zus> Ahmed\,  i think them are for the official ubuntu member
<Ahmed\> Yeah welll thougt so :)
<Ahmed\> BRB
<zus> all right im not so happy with the way amarok imported my files but theyre there...
<James147> zus: means you probally havent taged them probally :s
<zus> James147,  yeah. my file management isnt up to parr...
 * zus looks guilty and away
<zus> i made a folder call audio and throw anything that aint video in there  haha
<James147> zus:  :D
<James147> zus: you should see mine, i spent way to long orginising things in it :S
<zus> is this the right place for songbird ppa?  i thought its more stable than daily builds monitored by bots
<zus> https://launchpad.net/~songbird-daily/+archive/ppa
<zus> James147,  my important files are great but the fun stuff keeps pileing in. ktorrent just finished a file even
<yvan300> James147, what is the link to the daily kubuntu builds?
<James147> zus: thats probally the unstable builds, but cant see any other
<WOFall> can somebody explain to me the ordering logic behing the taskbar items? It certainly doesn't seem to be alphabetical ^^
<James147> yvan300: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<yvan300> thanks
<James147> yvan300: sorry, i get distracted easly :D
<WOFall> at the moment i have "Lan..." "IMG..." "htt..." "XCh...", and alphabetical would be htt, img, lan, xch.
<zus> WOFall,  isnt it by what you offten use?
<James147> WOFall: manual or alpha - you can change it (right lcick -> Task manager settings (might need to open the panel settings to right click it))
<James147> WOFall: think manual orders them as they appear, and you can drag them around
<James147> WOFall: there is also "by desktop" and none :S
<WOFall> thanks. It's actually set to alphabetical at the moment, i just don't know what alphabet it's using :p
<James147> WOFall: :S not sure then
<zus> WOFall,  i've noticed in the menu the programs are listed in bold by what theyre are and in grey what the name is, maybe it uses that?. like cd and dvd burning is in bold but in grey its k3b
<James147> zus: that can be reversed by right click -> Application and launcher settings -> Show application by name
<zus> James147,  man alive i learn something new every paragraph! maybe ill find things easier
<WOFall> actually zus that might be what it's doing, Dolphin; Gwenview; Opera; XChat would be alphabetical ;)
<James147> zus: heh, I tend to just use the search now, alt+F2 is faster (or it should be) then manually looking :D
<James147> WOFall: hmm, though it would ahve gone of window anme, not application name... but o well
<zus> james i tried alt f2 and did chrome  but its chomium web browser  haha so i went back to the llauncher...is alt f2 krunner? thats the kubuntu verison of  gnome do correct?
<James147> zus: alt+f2 is krunner, not exatly sure what gnome do is...
<James147> zus: all i know is its better then the version of gnome i used :S
<zus> http://do.davebsd.com/
<zus> i loved it if you ever go to gnome  ya cant live with out it...krunner is a bit different but i think its the same idea...
<mkfnx> Hi, can somebody help me to fix errors 9,10 and 11 of the Akonadi server auto test?
<WOFall> pity neither are as good as executor for windows *sigh* Who said that? >:-|
<zus> i think  the family is leaving now to see clash of the titans in 3-d..... bbl!!
<mkfnx> these errors are:
<mkfnx> Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.
<mkfnx> Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.
<mkfnx> Nepomuk search service not registered at D-Bus.
<FloodBotK1> mkfnx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zus> i get 2 errors  in akonadi server... but  ill resolve them later... bye all
<James147> mkfnx: i tend to find restrting akonadi works... but ti dosent try seeing if neomuk is running
<James147> if it ^^
<mkfnx> Akonadi control and Akonadi server have the stopped status, and Akonadi server search is not available :(
<mkfnx> And i have a procees called nepomukserver in the system process list
<James147> mkfnx: what version of kubuntu/kde are you using
<James147> ?
<mkfnx> James147: Oh right! sorry for not say it: Kubuntu 9.10 and KDE 4.4.2
<James147> mkfnx: not sure sorry, its been a bit flaky in karmic :S think its working better in lucid
<mkfnx> James147: Ok, thanks anyway, I'll kept searching.
<James147> anyone know a good tutorial for leTex? before I google a random one :p
#kubuntu 2010-04-04
<ThePilot13> I'm new on kubuntu and i need some help. How to set de default software to open a openoffice file ? On Kubuntu it is Okular and i want to change it
<ThePilot13> the*
<ThePilot13> Nobody can help me ?
<James147> ThePilot13: Right click the file -> properties -> the little spanner icon on the same line as 'type' on teh general tab -> change applicaion prefence order || or System settings -> Advanced -> File assiciation  -> similar to teh previous
<James147> ThePilot13: give ppl some time to read and respond :)
<ThePilot13> Sorry :) I'm new! I test this, really thank you !
<James147> ThePilot13: No problem :)
<ThePilot13> That work ! Thank you man !
<henkka> Can I configure the Konversation program to autosave chats as text files?
<ThePilot13> <James147> do you know if there is a french Kubuntu support on IRC ?
<James147> !fr | ThePilot13
<ubottu> ThePilot13: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ThePilot13> <James147> you are a god man ! ^^
<droid7> can someone help me out? I can't seem to get gtk apps to integrate with kde4. I've installed kcm-gtk, qtcurve, and set the options in settings.
<xrandr> and back
<WOFall> wb xrandr :p
<xrandr> i feel like such a n00b asking this, but with kubuntu, how do i install amaroK themes?
 * WOFall didn't know amarok had themes (lol)
<WOFall> you sure it doesn't just use your kde theme?
<xrandr> i hope not
<bazhang> http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=55 xrandr
<WOFall> bazhang, thanks from me too :p
<xrandr> bazhang: how do i install it?
<xrandr> ?
<bazhang> xrandr, from: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Neon+Amarok+by+FRUiT?content=113490 Extracted images should be moved to : ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/images
<xrandr> ok
<bazhang> xrandr, they generally should have instructions for each one, as thus ^^
<xrandr> ok
<xrandr> thank you
<xrandr> :)
<xrandr> well, the only one i found wit instructions was the one you pointed out to me
<bazhang> xrandr, seems to be the same across them, unless otherwise specified
<bazhang> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/nipseb?content=111888
<xrandr> doesn't seem to be doing much
<smithma> what up
<xrandr> the hell with it, amarok works, that's all i really need i guess
<zecamil> hola a todos
<zecamil> me pueden ayudar a entrar a ubuntu-es
 * WOFall is surprised to see this is not an english only channel
<James147> !es | zecamil
<ubottu> zecamil: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<James147> WOFall: it is :S
<zecamil> hola gente
 * James147 hates windows more and more every time it crashes his system
<zecamil> necesito saber de algun canal de actualizacion q sea realmente bueno
<xrandr> w00t matrix theme looks nice :)
<James147> xrandr: link?
<xrandr> search kde-look.org for glassy matrix
<rainy-day> How can I use 'find' command to search files matching a regex?
<rainy-day> e.g. I was trying `find . -name '*foo*bar*'
<DarkriftX> whenever i do apt-get update or use a gui updater, it gets stuck at like 99% for 3-10 minutes. is there a way to tell which repo is taking the longest time?
<James147> DarkriftX: I would disable all the extra ones you have added and add them back one at a time (assuming you dont have `that` many)
<DarkriftX> i have wine and google only i think
<DarkriftX> (google for chrome)
<James147> DarkriftX: then it wont take long to test them both :)
<DarkriftX> oddly enough the google ones are already commented otu
<DarkriftX> but still seem to work :S
<James147> DarkriftX: they can also be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   the new add-apt-repository command adds them there as well as kpackagekit
<James147> DarkriftX: not sure on the safest way to remove them other then going through kpackagekit though
<DarkriftX> ok, so .list.save files are ignored, so renaming any .list files to something else should work right?
<James147> DarkriftX: one would think, but i don't know for sure
<DarkriftX> k
<DarkriftX> ok, its google :(
<James147> :(
<James147> DarkriftX: you could try redownloading the .deb from google and see if that helps...
<James147> DarkriftX: think that fixed it for me
<deokanon> hi everyone, can anyone tell me the latest and stable version of firefox on ubuntu karmic koala 9.10?
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<bazhang> deokanon, ^^
<deokanon> thanks :D
<deokanon> win systems can now install 3.6.3... oh well, newer doesn't necessarily mean better right?
<OxDeadC0de> Has anyone used snort/fwsnort from the repository? Is it anything like the old classic combo of shorewall/snortshorewall/snort ? (Auto drops packets after an intrusion or sniff attempt from an ip)
<Greenery> My Ktorrent is not downloading and just keep on stalling. I'm using the latest KTorrent 3.3.4. Anyone can help me out for this?
<bestafubana> somebody please could help me? wich ubuntu version has the same core as kubuntu 9.10? Cause most of the help i found on web is related to ubuntu versions
<tsimpson> bestafubana: kubuntu 9.10 _is_ ubuntu 9.10, but with KDE instead of Gnome
<bestafubana> hmm... ok...
<bestafubana> trying to install a proper driver to my video card...
<bestafubana> this should be easier...
<tsimpson> Ubuntu and Kubuntu (and Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Mythbuntu, Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu Studio) all share the same core system, just with different sets of packages installed by default
<bestafubana> hmm
<bestafubana> tsimpson: so it's easy to have installed kde and gnome ?
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> you just install the packages you want
<bestafubana> another thing... every version of ubuntu i install doesn't let me set a high video resolution (at least as high as i used in windows) ... can i assume it's a generic video card driver?
<tsimpson> not sure about that, I don't have that issue
<tsimpson> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bestafubana> I downloaded openchrome driver, but i don't know if i'm using it right now
<bestafubana> hmm thanks.... reading it
<tsimpson> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#VIA may help
<bestafubana> i tried that... i have the driver installed
<bestafubana> but i dont know if im using it
<bestafubana>  and when trying to use the commands suggested in the resolution url, it says "no protocol specified. Cant open display: 0.0"
<demism> how can i install kubuntu-desktop and the get rid of gnome?
<zecamil> ubuntu-es???
<zecamil> hola a todos
<demism> hola a ti
<dio_> hellop people
<th3sk3ptic> demism.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193955
<alonea> hey, anyone know if there is anything new with the Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01) card? the ndiswrapper method is very buggy and I get DC'd or just can't connect at all again unless I restart.
<zecamil> hola demism
<navetz> guys where could I find my touchpad settings, they are no llonger in xorg.conf
<bestafubana> how can i create some kind of shortcut in the desktop?
<bestafubana> linking to an application
<operador> Hi everybody
<bestafubanaBABY> how can i create a desktop shortcut?
<bandicoot_> what's the difference between kubuntu and mint? What's more preferable on notebook?
<phani> ﻿Hi.. I am new to ubuntu and i have hardy 8.04 ... So when I boot my computer I have the login screen and in background it shows ubuntu..  So, I wast to change the background name from ubuntu to someother name..  Is this possible... if yes which file I need to edit... any ideas please...
<bandicoot_> phani: google grub background image
<bandicoot_> phani: it's a grub preference
<phani> bandicoot_:  thank you and one more I have a query
<phani> I have setup and SSH server and I can ssj
<phani> so i have downloaded google earth file and via ssh i was unable to install it
<phani> I get an error : requires X11
<phani> So, I have ssh'd  via ssh - X
<phani> but when i try to install the file using the command gksudo ./Googleearth
<phani> nothing comes
<phani> any ideas what might be the problem ?
<bandicoot_> haven't dealed with ssh yet, sorry
<phani> ﻿bandicoot_ : no worries trying to get information on changing boot screen.. if you have got any links in hand please give it to me :)
<bandicoot_> phani: google doesn't help? the FIRST link leads to the thing you're searching for
<bandicoot_> http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&newwindow=1&client=opera&hs=TZd&pwst=1&rls=ru&ei=cyK4S8S5C4SKOIXbsKEL&sa=X&oi=spellfullpage&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=2&ved=0CAgQvwUoAQ&q=ubuntu+grub+background+image&spell=1
<FloodBotK1> bandicoot_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phani> Oh! ok sorry not aware of that.. thanks a lot for the link
<compubomb> i'm using std ubuntu 9.10 right now, using an i5 4gb ram using (Radeon HD 4000 Series) would kubuntu run faster on my system than gnome?
<compubomb> right now ubuntu feels a bit clunky
<compubomb> I have a dell studio xps 16
<DarkriftX> compubomb: ive heard kubuntu uses more ram than ubuntu but ive never seen proof
<DarkriftX> im running it on a lesser system and it runs fine for me
<compubomb> DarkriftX: just installed kubuntu.. it feels very weired compared to say gnome.
<compubomb> gnome feels very intuitive, KDE plasma is a bit more complex.
<compubomb> granted it gives a lot of flexability, but i don't see the integration of gnome, such as the pulse audio stuff.
<compubomb> also noticed that my windows 7 does not show up in the KDE smb browser
<zus> does kaffeiene have ipod shuffle support?
<ne7work> hello all
<ne7work> i need some help
<Kaz> Ok
<ne7work> Kaz: i install apache2, mysql-server, php5-mysql, phpmyadmin
<ne7work> and now i can't configure phpmyadmin connect with apache2
<ne7work> well not open me http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<ne7work> apache2, mysql other all works correctly
<Kaz> is http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin a 404?
<ne7work> Kaz: yes
<ne7work> phpmyadmin not connect with apache2
<ne7work> how i connect phpmyadmin to apache?
<Kaz> phpmyadmin should have installed itself for you pefectly
<Kaz> You can try doing "sudo apt-get install --reinstall phpmyadmin" in a konsole
<Kaz> That should rerun its initial setup scripts
<ne7work> why
<ne7work> i installed
<ne7work> phpmyadmin
<ne7work> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<ne7work> now in apache2/conf.d i have only 4 files
<Kaz> Is one of htem phpmyadmin.conf?
<ne7work> no
<ne7work> i need this file
<ne7work> mm
<ne7work> well
<ne7work> ?
<Kaz> Sounds like the install of phpmyadmin didn't work very well. I'd suggest the --reinstall option. It should'nt affect mysql or apache2
<ne7work> i have only charset, javascript-common.conf, localized-error-pages, security
<ne7work> when i reinstall
<ne7work> not work..
<ne7work> i need to create this file
<ne7work> phpmyadmin.conf
<ne7work> i don't know how to write this fil
<ne7work> i don't know how to write this file
<bandicoot_> ne7work: have you enabled all the upmentioned services and daemons?
<ne7work> bandicoot_: just not connect phpmyadmin with apache2
<ne7work> i don't have phpmyadmin.conf file
<ne7work> this is the problem
<bandicoot_> ne7work: try http://localhost/phpmyadmin instead of 127.0.0.1
<ne7work> 404 not found
<ne7work> I have to do phpmyadmin.conf file and restart apache2
<ne7work> but do not know what to write in phpmyadmin.conf
<ne7work> Not Found
<ne7work> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<ne7work> Apache/2.2.12 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<ne7work> bandicoot_: mm?
<bandicoot_> ne7work: http://pastebin.com/FfAhd7g0 Try to create /etc/phpmyadmin/conf.php and paste the stuff there. It's an example of mine file.
<ne7work> bandicoot_: oh I can not cope
<ne7work> please help me..
<ne7work> last time one guy help me and i don't remember :(
<bandicoot_> ok, do the following:
<bandicoot_> sudo vim /etc/phpmyadmin/conf.php
<ne7work> vim? for what
<bandicoot_> then go to link, copy and paste
<bandicoot_> vim is a console text editor
<ne7work> vim command not found
<bandicoot_> ok, so try just vi
<ne7work> and now?
<bandicoot_> it's the same, but vim = IMproved
<phani> ﻿bandicoot_ : Few min's back you were helping me regarding ubuntu boot screen.  my partition is at hd0,0 and i have edited the /boot/grub/menu.lst and added a line.. after i reboot i get an error  " failed to read /boot/grub/images/upslash.xpm.gz " any ideas
<ne7work> bandicoot_: "/etc/phpmyadmin/conf.php" [New File]
<phani> I followed the link  " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341&highlight=grub+splash "
<bandicoot_> phani: err.. add "failed to read /boot..... to google request
<bandicoot_> ne7work: pasted text?
<ne7work> bandicoot_: "/etc/phpmyadmin/conf.php" [New File]
<bandicoot_> ne7work: what? follow the link above and copy-paste info
<ne7work> last time I have not copied anything when I fixed tozy problem, but helped me and do not remember
<bandicoot_> you want me to teach you copy-paste? kidding?
<ne7work> meanings I did not write anything but create a file on somebody apache2/conf.d restart apache and phpmyadmin working
<bandicoot_> so what do ya have now? is phpyouradmin working?
<ne7work> now ne
<ne7work> last time on ubuntu
<ne7work> one boy told me what to write in the terminal and then work after restart apache2
<bandicoot_> ne7work: http://www.google.ru/search?num=100&hl=en&newwindow=1&client=opera&hs=y6z&rls=ru&q=unable+login+phpmyadmin+404+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<ne7work> bandicoot_: ohhh
<bandicoot_> why do you need lamp if you cannot create file? rtfm. try linux for dummies or similar. it's clearly explained there
<ne7work> bandicoot_: it's work for one minute
<ne7work> but you can not help me
<apparle> I am using lirc on /dev/ttyS1 but I am unable to access /dev/ttyS0 from other applications
<Seazor> since i updated kdeSC 4.4.1 to 4.4.2 from PPA, i have a problem with netbook interface
<Seazor> someone here can hrlp me ?
<Seazor> help me ?
<ne7work> i need some help
<ne7work> with flash players
<apparle> ne7work: what help
<apparle> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ne7work> apparle: mm i'm user of kubuntu 64-bit
<ne7work> and flash player not work
<apparle> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ne7work> i need flashplayer 64-bit
<ne7work> i install flash player
<ne7work> no I need 64-bit flash player
<apparle> did you see the link there
<ne7work> i see
<moetunes> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Seazor> i have a problem with netbook interface : panel appears only when plasma is the focussed application
<apparle> ne7work: the link it says has the instructions... but the one suggested by moetunes is better...
<ne7work> apparle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava this is better?
<apparle> ne7work: no
<apparle> ne7work: go for the other one
<apparle> ne7work: see the "Flash for x86_64"
<ne7work> apparle: in ubuntu forums last time i found one theme where I download empty file 64-bit click twice and flash player was ready
<apparle> ne7work: I don't know but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash but this seems pretty simple and you will get the updates also
<ne7work> apparle: how to set firefox to the default browser?
<apparle> ne7work: goto edit>preferences>general>check now
<ne7work> Place a copy of libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins for each user who will be using Flash.
<ne7work> where that /mozilla/plugins
<ne7work> i can't find
<apparle> ne7work: which link are you using
<apparle> I told you to use this
<apparle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<apparle> and follow only the title Flash for x86_64
<ne7work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ne7work> i use this
<ne7work> i can't find directory /mozilla/plugins
<ne7work> for copy/paste this .so file
<apparle> ne7work: which version of kubuntu
<apparle> ne7work:  are you using 9.10 or an older version
<ne7work> 9.10 Kubuntu 64-bit
<apparle> then don't use the instructions of 9.04
<apparle> ne7work: follow only those under "Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and Later" and stop before "Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and Earlier"
<ne7work> Extract libflashplayer.so from the tarball.
<ne7work> Place a copy of libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins for each user who will be using Flash.
<ne7work> where is this ~/.mozilla/plugins
<apparle> ne7work: those instructions are only for earlier versions of kubuntu
<ne7work> are you stupid?
<apparle> ne7work: you only have to use the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer"
<bazhang> ne7work, that is not necessary, you are being helped
<ne7work> oh my god
<ne7work> thanks man
<apparle> just execute that command without the quotes and flash will be installed
<ne7work> :)
<ne7work> thanks thanks {}
<ne7work> very nice
<ne7work> ;p
<ne7work> Firefox yet is not default browser :@ :(
<apparle> bazhang: I don't mind.... I know people can get frustrated... I used to get earlier
<apparle> ne7work: open firefox > goto edit>preferences>general>check now
<ne7work> this is ready
<ne7work> and not work..
<apparle> not work... how did you check
<ne7work> i open some link from mIRC or skype
<apparle> you are using mIRC in linux.... quassel is there
<ne7work> and open the link with konquerro
<ne7work> not mIRC
<ne7work> Quassel IRC
<apparle> ne7work: did you try restarting those applications
<ne7work> apparle: not default :@
<apparle> ne7work: goto system settings > default applications > web browser
<apparle> ne7work: anyways what do you get when you press check now... ?
<ne7work> apparle: nothing
<apparle> ne7work: goto system settings > default applications > web browser
<ne7work> it's work spoko
<apparle> spoko=?
<ne7work> i'm bg :}
<apparle> bg=?
<bazhang> bulgarian
<apparle> ohh
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ne7work> yeah
<ne7work> :P
<ne7work> apparle: why ohh?
<apparle> ne7work: ohh as in now I understand that you are a bulgarian
<ne7work> xaxa :D
<ne7work> I'm not tired so slept alone asking stupid questions, it is easier
<ne7work> how to set kTorrent default program for open .torrent files
<mfraz74> does it ask you to set default when you download one?#
<jacek> Hello everyone
<stevey> Hey, I'm not getting sound in anything other than Amarok, has anyone got any suggestions on how to fix it?
<peto> hi...you must instal codecs..
<markit> any developer of the installer around? I've a fujitsu primergy tx100 s1, live cd boots well and I can (dmsg) see sda and sdb (2 x 500 gb hd), but installer does not find them!
<markit> I'm almost desperate :(
<stevey> ok, any idea which codecs?
<markit> also daily builds 10.04 don't work
<bazhang> markit, support for lucid in #ubuntu+1
<markit> bazhang: ALSO 10.04 don't work, I've tried 9.10 first
<peto> stevey: sudo apt-get install libxine1-plugins
<peto> stevey: sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs
<peto> its better
<stevey> ok, thanks. Do I need to do anything else now?
<ThePilot13> Hy everybody, i need some help. Do you know who to install Compiz et 3D desk on Kubuntu ?
<bazhang> ThePilot13, you realize kwin has compositing already, right?
<ThePilot13> how *
<bazhang> ThePilot13, you mean the cube, etc?
<bazhang> !ccsm | ThePilot13
<ubottu> ThePilot13: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ThePilot13> bazhang Yes
<ThePilot13> bazhang does it work on Kubuntu ?
<bazhang> ThePilot13, depending on if your graphics card/system specs can handle it
<ThePilot13> bazhang i don't know, it is a laptop, about 3 years old
<bazhang> ThePilot13, then try? also check in #compiz for further help with that
<stevey> Hi all, I'm not getting any sound in anything but Amarok. Any ideas on what to do?
<stevey> is that a no?
<mfraz74> thepilot13: what does lspci say about your graphics card? i've got an intel card in my laptop and that handles the effects ok
<ThePilot13> bazhang sorry, internet connexion is really bad !
<kevin_> ANYONE THERE?
<mocikz> YES
<kevin_> what is the use of akondai??
<mocikz> kevin_: it would seem it is designed to annoy users
<kevin_> can't get you??
<mocikz> it gets in way of using kde apps sometimes
<mocikz> I just ignore it
<mocikz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akonadi
<kevin_> thank you!!
<mocikz> np :)
<kevin_> i have many quries!
<mocikz> questions?
<devilsadvocate> kevin_, akonadi is the PIM backend
<kevin_> how to creat our own widgets?
<kevin_> there??
<Annaa> http://tinypic.zapto.org/2kn4m8.png?t=1270382115 do my breasts look to big?
<mocikz> "Our site has been moved to another server that will be able to handle the heavy traffic."  lol
<mocikz> (.)(.)  this are nice
<phani> Hi.. I am new to ubuntu.. I have a query..  Once the grub is loaded you will get the login screen to enter login information.. So, I have the background image as ubuntu with username box... So, I want to change background from ubuntu to someother.. how can I do that.. any ideas... also I tried updating splashimage but it comes only when machine startsup
<mocikz> personally, I think this tits are nice: http://i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01363/great-tit_1363722c.jpg
<mocikz> phani: google ubuntu splashscreen   and add version of ubuntu to search
<phani> mocikz: I referred this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341&highlight=grub+splash   but this is only for happens when grub loads
<phani> but after the start services starts it comes the normal ubuntu login screen.
<mocikz> then I dunno.  Try asking ubuntu forum
<mocikz> the screen with user names?
<phani> yes i want that with my own image
<mocikz> this is kdm / gdm  login manager.  you can customize it, google its name
<phani> you mean change it in gdm.conf file ?
<mocikz> probably
<phani> For example i mean like this   " http://linux.dipin.info/2009/06/howto-create-your-own-gdm-themes.html "
<hceylan> Hi I am trying out kubuntu, as I click on OK buttons a bleep sound is emitted.
<hceylan> How can I get rid of that sound?
<kevin_> how to install apllications from the tar.gz2 file???
<mocikz> kevin__: this is not always very safe.   better use the normal installer
<mocikz> hceylan: to remove the idiotic sounds, go to preferences - sound and select there
<kevin__> but pls tell me how to install!!!
<przemo_one> hi guys
<przemo_one> can you help me with setting network sharing??
<przemo_one> the thing is i'm behind nat on wlan0. I want to connect second pc to my eth0. i want to put it in the same netowrk as is wlan0.
<josh> Type /msg nickserv register grandson1 jman9595@yahoo.com
<ybit> any ideas on why i'm not able to send an email through kmail?
<ybit> i've went over this page many a time: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13287
<ybit> someone mentioned port forwarding, but i don't think i need to enable port forwarding just to send an email :)
<RiotingPacifist> ybit: what are you trying to do (i just joined)
<ybit> [02:18:13] <ybit> any ideas on why i'm not able to send an email through kmail?
<ybit> i can reieve them just fine
<ybit> er, receive
<ybit> i've tried both ssl and tls with the ports listed by google
<ybit> and i use username@gmail.com to login
<RiotingPacifist> ybit: do you have the authentication setup right
<ybit> yes
<ybit> i've went over it and changed and tweaked a gazillion times, i really lost count
<RiotingPacifist> ybit: you don't need to worry about port forwarding unless you've setup a firewall
<ybit> well, it's something to consider if you're using a wireless network
<ybit> http://ybit.ath.cx/images/kmail-gmail-smtp.png
<ybit> http://ybit.ath.cx/images/kmail-gmail-smtp1.png
<ybit> screenshots showing that i have it setup properly
<RiotingPacifist> When i login i don't need to include the domain
<ybit> according to http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13287 you need it when logging in via smtp
<ybit> and when i setup mutt, i had to do the same
<ybit> gnus was setup this was as well
<ybit> so i think adding the @domain.com is standard
<ybit> anyway, i just tried it without the @gmail.com for the flying chance that it might login, but it unfortunately didn't work
<ybit> has anyone else had luck sending mail with kmail
<llutz> ybit: have you tried using ssl?
<ybit> yes, i just switched to tls before i took the screenshots
<ybit> am i missing something about smtp transport and port-forwarding on my router?
<llutz> outgoing connections shouldn't need port-forwarding
<judgen> where is the "export KDEWM=" located?
<ybit> that's what i said
<llutz> if mutt/gnus etc. work, its not router-related
<RiotingPacifist> ybit: try settings TLS with port 25
<ybit> good point
<ybit> tried it, but i will try again
<llutz> RiotingPacifist: gmail won't accept anything at 25
<ybit> nope
<ybit> no luck
<RiotingPacifist> llutz: it will it just worked for me TLS on port 25
<RiotingPacifist> http://imgur.com/Mu8x7.png , http://imgur.com/Kh6dI.png
<ybit> well, glad to to know kmail and gmail work..
<ybit> that means there's something i'm missing
<ybit> default send method: send now
<ybit> i right click on the outbox folder and click 'send all queued messages' just in case
<ybit> now this is interesting
<ybit> i've sent roughly 8 messages today as tests, the outbox has the the blue '8' right beside it inidcating 8 un-(read||sent) messages even though i've clicked on every message in the outbox folder which removes the red text indicating the messages haven't been read
<bertmanphx> Question:  running amarok on kubuntu 10.04 here.  When I load up a saved playlist, there is nothing brought into the playlist area. what am I doing wrong?
<ybit> i'm not sure bertmanphx, but if nobody else answers you, the #amarok channel can be helpful
<James147> bertmanphx: try #ubuntu+1 for lucid (10.04) support
<bertmanphx> yeah, thanks.  I'm trying there too
<bertmanphx> hmm, thanks for the ubuntu+1, I'll try it
<fabioricardo> hello everybody
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<ybit> hi phoenix_
<phoenix_> ybit: hello
<ybit> how are you?
<phoenix_> ybit: i am fine, thank you. how are you
<ybit> phoenix_: i'm great, was afk trying to figure out how exactly my mum makes her scrambled eggs
<phoenix_> ybit: hey thats easy
<ybit> yah, but they aren't your typical scrambled eggs
<ybit> she uses butter and evaporated milk it seems
<phoenix_> ybit: oh. i never heared about such a type
<ybit> neither have i :P
<phoenix_> ybit: i find poached eggs hard to make
<ybit> i tried that once, and failed. np, i prefer scrambled, and not just because i can't make poached :)
<ybit> i shall try the kmail mailing list since it seems no one in #kubuntu or #kontact can help me solve the mysterious smtp transport problems
<phoenix_> ybit: what is that
<ybit> phoenix_: http://pastebin.com/sJ2fGcXj
<ybit> kmail won't send messages, but it receives them just fine
<phoenix_> ybit: you want to use kmail for sending and receiving emails from gmail right?
<ybit> phoenix_: that's correct
<phoenix_> ybit: can you wait a while, i will try to solve the problem
<ybit> yah, i'm on 24/7
<ybit> i have all the time you need
<phoenix_> ybit: good
<phoenix_> ybit: you are not able to send mails from kmail right?
<ybit> phoenix_: that's correct
<bertmanphx> ybit - sending works for me.  I have outgoing setup as smtp.gmail.com using port 465, and full username *@gmail.com and password
<phoenix_> ybit: you are able to receive mail?
<ybit> phoenix_: yes
<phoenix_> ybit: ok
<ybit> it may have something to do with not having pop enabled
<ybit> i'm going to double check
<ybit> oh, no, it's enabled for all mail
<ybit> not really sure why that would matter :_)
<SkEmO> how do i change my keyboard layout_
<mfraz74> lift up the keytops and move them?
<ybit> :)
<SkEmO> wat!?
<ybit> SkEmO: i'll take a look
<SkEmO> thanks
<mfraz74> Isn't that under System Settings -> Region & Language?
<ybit> SkEmO: apparently there's a keyboard layout switcher
<ybit> there itis
<ybit> i was looking for that earlier, but didn't find it
<ybit> but it's there
<ybit> SkEmO: mfraz74 has the solution
<SkEmO> hmm i cant find it gah
<SkEmO> kk fouund it
<ybit> congrats SkEmO
<phoenix__> ybit: arew you there
<ybit> yeah
<phoenix__> ybit: i guess your isp is blocking the outgoing smtp packets
<ybit> phoenix__: mutt and gnus worked
<ybit> s/worked/work still
<phoenix__> ybit: i think those programs encrypted the out going packets. wait i will try to check it out
<kevin__> there ???
<Seazor> i have a problem with netbook interface : panel appears only when the plasma desktop is the focussed application
<Seazor> can someone help me ?
<James147> Seazor: dose the same for me :( I have a feeling that is by design... I ended up instaling plasma-desktop (note the netbook version is called plasma-netbook) and making that look like the netbook version
<Seazor> i had 4.4.1 from PPA all was correct
<James147> Seazor: if you choise to do that you will probally need to uninstall kubuntu-netbook-default-settings (or similar) to get plasma-desktop to start during login
<James147> Seazor: hm
<Seazor> it came with the upgrade to 4.4.2
<James147> then you could try renaming .kde to see if that helps (if it dosnt delete then new one and rename it back)
<James147> that will reset kde to the default settings
<Seazor> ok, i'll try it. i come back soon
 * James147 goes to test reenabling kubuntu-netbook stuff
<videorechner> hi, I found a source code package at http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/stable+sysinfo+2.0?content=98808 but it wont install on 10.04 what can I do?
<videorechner> it is very usefull and fedora and suse already ship it in their default version, but there is no .deb file for it
<James147> videorechner: define "wont install"
<videorechner> James147 http://pastebin.ca/1856670
<James147> videorechner: one sec,
<videorechner> kk
<James147> videorechner: looks like you arent in the right directory
<videorechner> but I cd into src where the file is
<orzel> hi... I'm not very familiar with (k)ubuntu, but a the computer of a friend of mine, which uses karmic, recently has this problem that i'm trying to solve :  X does not start anymore at boot. Xorg.0.log is full of errors, especially related to nvidia. This user certainly has not touched anything 'system', and just do regular update.
<orzel> my question is : was there a known break related to nvidia with recent updates in karmic ?
<James147> videorechner: give me a min :) its been a while since i build anything in c++
<orzel> here's the x log : http://freehackers.pastebin.com/GBy8Dpz9
<llutz> videorechner: "Unerwartetes Argument „–prefix“"  don't use cut and paste, type the command or replace the wrong quotes/hyphen
<videorechner> llutz I dont know what this command is good for, so I cannot replace anything
<llutz> videorechner: es heisst " --prefix"
<videorechner> aso
<James147> videorechner: i think if you cd to the src, then make a directoy "build" cd into that then run the command cmake "-DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config –prefix` .."
<videorechner> how can I build?
<James147> videorechner: the .. on the end signifys the parent of the current directory, so cmake looks there for the CMakeLists.txt but cant find it, but rather then just useing . its better to create an actual build directory
<videorechner> like mkdir build?
<James147> videorechner: yes, if you wait a min i will run though it and check
<videorechner> James147 that would be great llutz tipp was right, -prefix is missing another -
<James147> videorechner: finally got it working :S
<videorechner> did a lot more problems arise?
<Ahmed\> Hello everyone, especially James :)
<James147> videorechner: yeah, kept getting Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_plugin". when running cmake, tryed a suggestion on the page you liked got it to work
<James147> videorechner: although now im getting erroprs on make :S
<videorechner> he should have made a deb file, I wonder why they didnt add this to standard kubuntu
<James147> videorechner: i dont blame him for not making a .deb, he uses opensuse...
<videorechner> do you still try to make it work? If so, can you give me a list of commands I have to run?
<Seazor> James147: i tried what you suggested for plasma netbook and made some tests
<Seazor> i think i have some precisions
<James147> videorechner: still trying :)  but so far i have: extracted teh file to sysinfo-2.0 then cd into sysinfo-2.0  then mkdir build && cd build
<James147> videorechner: then cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` ../src/  (note i created build in sysinfo-2.0, not in src
<videorechner> Ill do the same
<James147> videorechner: then make, but geting error on make
<James147> videorechner: looking into them now
<James147> videorechner: o and i added some lines to the CMakeLists.txt
<James147> videorechner: the lines i added are in teh comment " Re: cmake problem" at http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=98808&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=7995f30e0bddd5cf540ef884ea564066
<videorechner> http://pastebin.ca/1856702 are those changes related to the errors I get?
<James147> videorechner: yes
<videorechner> I added the lines but get another error: http://pastebin.ca/1856705
<James147> videorechner:  sudo aptitude install  kdelibs5-dev
<James147> videorechner: and may as well jsut incase sudo aptitude install kdebase-workspace-dev
<Ahmed\> James HOW FAST DO YOU TYPE HHH
<James147> videorechner:  also, you will need libhal-dev for later :)
<James147> Ahmed\:  if you factor ing the number of mistakes i make :)
<bartek> hi guys, i have problem with installing .sh file, i checked many forums and still cant figure it out, when i type in terminal first chmod +x filename.sh it says folder or file doesnt exist
<bartek> but im sure filename is correct, can anyone help me?? im new in linux ;)
<James147> bartek: make sure you are in the same folder as the file
<James147> !pm | bartek
<videorechner> James 147 121 mb those files are big forsure, can I delete them after installation?
<ubottu> bartek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<James147> videorechner: you can, they are only need to build kde programs
<James147> videorechner: and what ever the last one is fo :p
<videorechner> good news
<James147> bartek: you need to move to where the file is locatied this can be done by typeing:  cd /path/to/the/file     or you can run teh command by sepcifying the path, chmod +x /path/to/file.sh
<James147> bartek:  replacing the paths with the actual paths
<bartek> sounds like a magic for me
<bartek> let me try
<bartek> ty
<KLNX64> anybody know how to get realtek wifi going?
<kaddi> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timber_> sziasztok
<haxy> hey \o
<videorechner> James147 worked so far! :-D
<James147> videorechner: what step are you at?
<videorechner> build files have been written to build
<James147> videorechner: cmake or make step?
<videorechner> cmake
<videorechner> shall I try make?
<James147> videorechner: i having problems with make :)
<bartek> it doesnt work for me James147 ,have no clue what to do
<James147> videorechner: can try
<James147> videorechner:  one sec let me help bartek first :)
<videorechner> kk
<Ahmed\> James kopete  doesnt really play that sound for new message or message but i have marked and its ON what do i do ?
<James147> bartek: ok, where is the file located?
<James147> !sound | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<James147> Ahmed\: sorry, dont know much about debugging sound anymore
<bartek> James147: hmmm i have linux in my own language so id say it is /home/bartek/dokumenty
<Ahmed\> anymore huh
<James147> bartek: and the script is called?
<bartek> James147: i changed name to abc so its abc.sh
<Ahmed\> which profile is default  for selecting device in sound prefences
<James147> bartek: ok :) try running "chmod u+x /home/bartek/dokumenty/abc.sh"  without quotes (and convert the path back to your language)
<James147> bartek: i wont output anything on success, you sould only get  a message if there si a rpoblem
<James147> problem
<bartek> James147:  any ideas?
<bartek> oh sry didnt see it
<James147> bartek: have you done the above ^^?
<bartek> let me try
<James147> videorechner: got make down to a warning only :S but not sure how to get rid of it :S
<zecamil> hola gente como van
<videorechner> mhm is a warning that bad. or can we ignore it?
<bartek> James147: still the same problem, chmod has no permision to .... and then no such file or directory
<James147> videorechner: assumed it was ignored,
<James147> videorechner: but i cant get past it :s
<zecamil> ubuntu-es???????????
<videorechner> what do you mean by getting past it?
<James147> bartek: can you pastebin the output of "ls -l ~/dokumenty"  < or what ever the directory inwhice the file is located
<James147> videorechner: :S make would stop at the warning, so now i have told it to ignore erroes :S
<videorechner> I see
<bartek> James147:  if i write ls -l /home/bartek/dokumenty i still see same thing no such file or dir..
<James147> bartek: what is the directory actaully called?
<bartek> James147:  well it says: localisation fo file - /home/bartek/dokumenty
<bartek> James147:  if u ask about something different i lost :D
<James147> bartek: can you pastebin the output of "ls -l ~/"
<bartek> James147:  hmmm
<bartek> James147:  is that right, D and d is a big difference?
<James147> bartek: yes, all unix file names are very case sensitive
<bartek> James147:
<bartek> well if i check ls -l /home/bartek/Dokumenty i see two files the one im trying to install which is abc.sh and my cv
<James147> bartek: good :) then try running "chmod u+x ~/Dokumenty/abc.sh"  (note ~/ is short hand for /home/USERNAME, the shell knows it)
<bartek> James147:  this what i have in this directory -rwxrwxrwx 1 bartek bartek 343612855 2010-04-03 23:06 abc.sh
<bartek> James147:  line u just pasted doesnt work for me
<bartek> James147:  same story with no such file or dir..
<James147> bartek: it looks like abc.sh already has exec presmissions
<bartek> James147:
<bartek> i got it
<James147> videorechner: any luck yet?
<bartek> James147:  i did by bartek@acer:~$ cd /home/bartek/Dokumenty and then sh abc.sh :p
<bartek> thx for your help
<James147> bartek: your welcome
<bartek> James147:  can i ask u one morequestion just for future
<James147> bartek: sure
<bartek> James147:  how can i uninstall anything? ;]
<James147> bartek: if you installed it by kpackagekit (or other packagemanagment program) then you can use that to uninstall it
<James147> bartek: the script above however isent actually "installed" its just allowed to run, just delete teh file if you dont want it anymore
<videorechner> James147 I did not run make, I dont know how to tell it to ignore warnings and was afraid to break something
<James147> videorechner: nothing would break :S it shouyld only touch the build directory, if something horribally wrong you can always delete the build directoy and start again :) (thats why you use a seprate build directory and not the src driectory)
<videorechner> I see, what do I need to type in to make it ignore the warnings?
<James147> videorechner: so far i have deleted it about 3 times, still not sure what to do about "warning: unused parameter ‘name’" - as far as i can tell it is being uses :S
<James147> used ^^
<videorechner> http://pastebin.ca/1856744
<James147> videorechner: same as I am gettings
<James147> videorechner:  got rid of 2 of the erros though, jsut the unused name left :S
<videorechner> how did you do it?
<James147> videorechner:  i found the lines with the errors on and changed them :) (lline 338 added const before char) (line 280 removed ", i" and added aline beloe it "uint i;") dont know what other effects these change will make thouse
<James147> though
<videorechner> all this make stuff is way above my knowledge
<James147> videorechner: its not noramally this hard, the project seems to ahve errors in it that work for the author... never had this much trouble compiling a program before
<James147> videorechner: alternitivly you can use the gtk sysinfo found in the repos :)
<videorechner> is it actually possible to "un"compile programs?
<James147> videorechner: if you run make install, run make uninstall... other wise its very hard :) ... decompiling it not an easy thing to do (on the other had you have the source so have no need to and if you dont want the compiled files any more just delete build )
<videorechner> so the program actually stays within the build folder? not like windows C://programs/whatever?
<James147> videorechner: untill you call "sudo make install" all files are in the build dir, the make install is used to install them to the systems default locations
<videorechner> but sudo make uninstall sysinfo-2.0 doesnt work, does it?
<James147> videorechner:  if you have run sudo make install, then to uninstall it you jsut need to run sudo make uninstall (from the build dir)
<videorechner> I see thx
<James147> videorechner:  if you deleted the buidl dir and want to uninstall it, you ahve to either delete all the files manually, or recompile the program to the same location and run "sudo make uninstall"
<James147> anyone else having problems with mail.google.com and www.google.com/reader  using google chrome? (works fine from konq)
<maco> O_o i thought gmail was sposed to be incompatible with konq?
<James147> maco: getting the "unsuported" error but at elast the page loads, unlike in chrome
<maco> oh
<LinuxGuy2009> I just installed KDE to try it out again and I'm really starting to like it. Im wondering if there are any places to get more plasma widgets?
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh cool I see the download more widgets option. How can I save them to a local disk for offline install on another machine?
<James147> LinuxGuy2009: there is a "get new widgets" button when you click add widgets (on kde 4.4.2, possibally on eairler)  if not you can download tehm directly from kde.look.org
<LinuxGuy2009> Great thank you.
<James147> LinuxGuy2009: sorry, kde-look.org  not . :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Ah ok.
<videorechner> James147 I installed libhd-dev libhd16 hwinfo but that didnt help
<K350> Any good promo-video for Kubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> When i install them from get more widgets are the files saved to a local folder so that I can burn them on my repo disc?
<James147> videorechner: it gets you past some of the prevoid errors
<James147> prevoius ^^
<Whisky_> hello
<Whisky_> just installed Kubuntu 9.1 on my cousin's computer and internet's pretty darn slow on it. Connected using ethernet cable.
<Ahmed\> Whisky_: what should i set as default setting in a sound prefencesin hardware (setting for the selected device)
<Whisky_> God knows :/
<Ahmed\> hey man i mean !
<James147> anyone elses krunner randomly freeze?
<ubuntu> hey guys i need your help
<James147> !help | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soulfray> kay ;d
<soulfray> well i just installed kubuntu on my USB flash drive
<soulfray> but everything is so tiny
<hafer> hi all
<James147> soulfray: what do you mean by tiny?
<soulfray> my desktop resolution is alright, when Im browsing its okay, but my fonts, windows and etc. are so tiny
<hafer> how can i enable message indicator in kopete
<soulfray> i cant see them
<James147> soulfray: did you install the netbook edition?
<soulfray> no
<Ahmed\> James
<Ahmed\> so sad in that room ubuntu no one listen :)
<James147> soulfray: you could try system settings -> appearence -> Fonts...
<Ahmed\> James147: what's the software to create a dreambox server :) for CCAM sharing :)
<James147> Ahmed\: dont know what a dreambox server or CCAM are
<Ahmed\> Card sharing for tv channels :)
<Ahmed\> on a dreambox linux based satalite receiver
<James147> Ahmed\: then you know more about it then i do
<soulfray> http://yfrog.com/42123bcp
<KLNX64> that becouse kde folk kewl
<Ahmed\> Yes.. lemme google it :)
<videorechner> James147 I guess sysinfo just doesnt work with kubuntu, thanks for you help though
<soulfray> whats wrong
<James147> soulfray: what size are the fonts set to (System settings -> Appearnce -> Fonts)?
<soulfray> nine
<soulfray> whats the default?
<James147> soulfray: mines on 8 :S
<James147> soulfray: try forcing the dip
<James147> dpi
<soulfray> how to do that?
<James147> soulfray: same page -> Force fonts DPI: 96|120 DPI  <- try both
<soulfray> same...
<James147> soulfray: try increasing the font size then :S
<soulfray> i increased the font to 15, not its ok , but the irc client is still tiny
<soulfray> maybe i should restart it , dunno
<James147> soulfray: night ned to restart the application
<James147> might need    dam i cant type :S
<soulfray> but as i said, browsing with konqueror is fine, when i set the font to 15, the browsing became huge
<soulfray> btw i have a second display plugged in
<soulfray> which is 42'
<James147> soulfray: are you possibally zoomed in on the page?>
<James147> soulfray: what dose it look like on the screen?
<soulfray> the second display is not enabled
<soulfray> well
<soulfray> when i force the dpi
<soulfray> its became huge
<soulfray> when i disable it
<soulfray> its ok
<FloodBotK1> soulfray: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soulfray> ill try to decrease the font size and enable the forcing and then restart the pc
<roey_> hi
<roey_> I have a Dell Inspiron 1564 here and I can't get wireless working; I thought the Broadcom STA driver would work but I don't see anything with iwlist eth1 scan.... can anyone help me?
<roey_> James147,  ney you're a kde user??
<roey_> no way ;)
<James147> roey_:  :)
<James147> roey_: didet i help you in this channel before...? dont tend to talk in the other ones much :)
<roey_> James147:  yeah, back a few days ago
<roey_> James147: we concluded without solving the issue
<James147> roey_: aye :(
<roey_> James147: also, we discussed Canonical's position on Kubuntu
<roey_> hey cheer up; it ain't your problem ^_^
<James147> roey_: :D
<James147> i have other problems though :p
<roey_> OH?
<roey_> WHAT DO YOU HAVE?
<roey_> er sorry capslock
<FloodBotK1> roey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> roey_: mostly course work :S
<James147> roey_: and lack of time
<roey_> ahhh
<roey_> whatcha studying"?
<roey_> you're in undergrad?
<Mamarok> roey_: could you please stay on topic?
<James147> and mail.google.com dosnt seem to want to load on chrome
<roey_> Mamarok, ok
<roey_> James147: it is not the same as gmail.com ?
<James147> roey_: gmail takes you to mail.google
<roey_> James147: aah
<James147> roey_: google reader dosn't work either, have no clue what (they both work in konq, and the uk site for reader works :S )
<James147> no one else is having those problem are they?
<James147> ^^
<Mamarok> James147: I use chromium here and mail.google.com works fine
<KLNX64> Cinema 4D 11.5 installs under wine.. [C4D made with QT4] works perfect-
<James147> Mamarok: chromium not google chrome right?
<Mamarok> yes, Chromium, I don't use Chrome
<Shurik> hi. My experience with linux - second day. I finally setup ubuntu server and setup my domain name - esceloju.lv - this show "It works!". I updated to kubuntu because I was unable to find any commands how to setup software etc. i don`t have a clue where to start to setup apache, mysql  thanks
<Ahmed\> Whats Chromium ? James?
<Mamarok> Ahmed\: it is the free software part of Chrome
<Ahmed\> a brower ? right ?
<Mamarok> since CHrome is not entirely free
<Mamarok> yes, a browser
<Ahmed\> Not free? what you mean O_o
<Shurik> is there any ubuntu server expert?
<Mamarok> Ahmed\: the license is not free, it is mostly closed source, only the Chromium part is Free Software
<Mamarok> Shurik: you shuld ask in #ubuntu-server I think
<Ahmed\> so its a browser, and good one ? right ?
<Ahmed\> is it Chromium-data ? or
<Mamarok> yes, I use it daily
<Shurik> thanks
<Ahmed\> Good , i would like to try it :)
<Mamarok> no, it is called chromium
<Mamarok> Ahmed\: I don't know if it is available in Karmic, I use Lucid here
<Ahmed\> Okat
<Ahmed\> Well i see...
<Ahmed\> its there in synaptic
<Mamarok> else there is a PPA for chromium with daily builds, but that is quite experimental
<Ahmed\> mamarok: transitional dummy package to pull in chromium-bsu ? is that ?
<Mamarok> not at all, the package name is probably chromium.browser
<Mamarok> chromium-browser to be precise
<Ahmed\> okay
<Ahmed\> not for karmic :)
<KLNX64> can amorak record internet audio streams?
<Ahmed\> KLNX64: i would say on firefox download addon its called download helper its good :)
<Mamarok> KLNX64: Amarok itself not, but there is probably a script for it
<KLNX64> kewl
<Mamarok> Ahmed\: if he plays the stream in AMarok, Firefox is not exactly what he is looking for
<Ahmed\> online stream ?
<KLNX64> yeah
<Ahmed\> mamarok: wont it be by any update or script ? that can work out
<Mamarok> Ahmed\: do you know Amarok? I assure you there is a record stream script that can be installed :)
<Ahmed\> well i have a issue  with it too
<Mamarok> KLNX64: check the Script Manager in Amarok, you can get new scripts directly there
<KLNX64> k
<Ahmed\> see i can't play a song if one is already running
<Mamarok> Ahmed\: well, no, you can't play two things at the same time :)
<Ahmed\> unless i stop it
<Ahmed\> No no !
<Ahmed\> i mean unless i stop it kill the process and starts it again HUH
<Mamarok> sorry, I don't understand, why kill a process? Which exact Amarok version are you talking about?
<Ahmed\> i am that came with KDE 4.4
<Ahmed\> anyways i dont use it :)
<Mamarok> OK, why do you ask then?
 * James147 is tempted to trash his system and install lucid 
<Ahmed\> mamarok: do you have any idea how to set up a CCAM server (CArd sharing)
<Mamarok> James147: if you are comfortable with beta releases, do it, I am quite happy with it
<Ahmed\> I thought you can help :)
<Mamarok> Ahmed\: no, sorry
<Ahmed\> Okay :)
 * James147 remebers virtualbox didnt work on this netbook ^^
<Mamarok> Ahmed\: I can help you with Amarok for sure, but without a precise version and description I can't
<Ahmed\> ohh
<Ahmed\> its okay :0
<Ahmed\> :)
<James147> ahh, thats better, aptitude update is no longer spitting loads of errors at me :)
 * James147 temptation to trash his system start to disapear
<kusiub> hi
<kusiub> anyone willing to help total ubuntu noob? ;p
<James147> !help | kusiub
<ubottu> kusiub: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<James147> kusiub:  :D
<kusiub> !help
<kusiub> ;p
<Ahmed\> James is it possible that i can make my nick permanantly ?
<kusiub> i have installed ubuntu from cd all works perfect, but i dont know how to create boot selection so i can use my w7 aswell
<James147> !register | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<James147> kusiub: (k)ubuntu noramally detects other operating system during install and configures the boot loader to be able to access them
<Ahmed\> Thanks a lot
<James147> kusiub: could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<kusiub> unfortunately it seems dont reconize my w7, i cant decide what to use, its starting ubuntu straight away
<James147> !pm | kusiub
<ubottu> kusiub: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<James147> !pastebin | kusiub
<ubottu> kusiub: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<James147> <kusiub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/409178/
<James147> kusiub:  hmm, seems to be ok, i take it your win7 os is on sdb1?
<kusiub> i think so ;p
<James147> kusiub: try running "sudo update-grub"
<kusiub> but i dont have a menu pops up to chose
<James147> kusiub: it should tell you what operating systems it has found
<Ahmed\> JAmes, what should i mark on software sources ? i mean on pther softwares and on downloadable from internet ?
<James147> Ahmed\: not sure what you mean, or what you are trying to do :S
<Ahmed\> okay James, see when you open up the software sources, which updates should i mark :) that are important and others are not :)
<James147> kusiub: go to dolphin and see if you can access the drives...
<Ahmed\> security and karamic updates or karamocproposed etc
<James147> Ahmed\: i usggest you leave the defaults if you not sure what they do...
<Ahmed\> what is unsipported updates for karmic backports :) /
<Ahmed\> how do i set as default huh i marked all and installd :)
<kusiub> james147: sec need to install it ;p
<James147> kusiub: you should need to install it
<James147> kusiub: are you sueing kubuntu or ubuntu?
<kusiub> ubuntu
<kusiub> i did install it
<James147> kusiub: :) you can use the default file manager if you want
<kusiub> can only see 2 1tb hds
<kusiub> cant see these 2 120gb ;/
<James147> kusiub: can you pastebin the out put of mount?
<kusiub> whats command for it? ;p
<James147> Ahmed\: uncheck proposed and unsupported updates if you dont need them for anythintg
<James147> kusiub: just run "mount" in the terminal
<kusiub> kk
<kusiub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/409181/ here it is
<James147> On a previous note, mail.goolge.com works with chromium, but didnt using google chrome :S
<James147> kusiub: do you know which disk the windows 7 was installed on?
<kusiub> hmm for sure is on one of those 120GB
<kusiub> first one i thik cos it was on MASTER
<James147> kusiub: kk, can you run "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt"  and see if you can see the windows files in /mnt?
<kusiub> hmm
<kusiub> failed to access ;/
<kusiub> tried other one
<kusiub> same
<James147> kusiub: hmm
<kusiub> failed...
<kusiub> can we force loader to run disc sda1?
<martin__> where is the volume control ?  its not in the bottom right tray like it is on othe linuxes and I can't find it anywhere else I have looked ?
<James147> martin__: its called "kmix"  try running that, maby it way acdentlly closed
<James147> kusiub:  what was the error message you got when you tryed the mount command?
<kusiub> no such file or dir...
<martin__> kmix
<martin__> <unknown program name>(8266)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server
<martin__> <unknown program name>(8265)/: KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.
<James147> kusiub: ahh :) dose /mnt exist?
<James147> martin__: not sure sorry, you could try #kde they might beable to help
<kusiub> sorry james dont understand what u mean ;/
<kusiub> gimme commands man :))))
<kusiub> im really noobie :(
<James147> kusiub: dose the directory /mnt exist? (ls /  <- can you see mnt)
<James147> kusiub: thats "ls /" as one command
<kusiub> yeah is there
<kusiub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/409188/
<James147> kusiub: try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" again :p and post the output if there is any
<kusiub> lol
<kusiub> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<James147> kusiub: ahh, :)  and "mount" again :)
<kusiub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/409191/
<g_> i guys i've a problem with Hd esternal PackerBell...i can't mount it,but i've just tryed all mount -o force and i've  jest tryed wit Winzoz to replace the filesyistem... some1 can help me please?
<James147> kusiub: not entirly sure whats going on :S
<kusiub> any way i can start w7 again ;p even without menu? ;p
<James147> kusiub: last ditch attempt - windows revocery cd and ask it to reinstall teh boot loader (will remove grub so you wont be able to boot ubntu)
<James147> kusiub: I don't know why you cant access the windows drive though, would think you should be able to but is probally why grub hasnt picked it up
<kusiub> ;/
<kusiub> was so happy to have unbutu ;/
<James147> kusiub: you can reinstall grub though, useing any live cd :)
<g_> Kubuntu told me:  hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<g_> guys no1 knows something about this message,on mount esternal HD?thanks
<kusiub> ok
<kusiub> so i need to fix w7 and then just instal grub
<kusiub> i dont need to reinstall ubuntu
<kusiub> ok im going to try wish me luck ;p
<kusiub> ty fro help
<kusiub> bye bye
<Lucida> Hola A Todos......!!!
<g_> hola Lucida
<Lucida> de que pais eres tu?
<felipe__> brasil
<felipe__> e vc
<Lucida> venezuela
<felipe__> como vc comemora a pascoa ?
<Lucida> todo fino....aqui no la celebro
<felipe__> meu msn e felipe_britho@hotmail.com
<James147> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soee> whats the best kde ide for php,javascript etc ?
<Lucida> ahorita voy a agregarte amor
<Lucida> jejejejjee
<James147> !best | soee
<ubottu> soee: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<felipe__> mas não estou oline
<felipe__> viu querida
<James147> !html | soee
<ubottu> soee: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<James147> !ide | soee
<ubottu> soee: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<g_> Hi guys,some1 can help me, please?I've a problem with Hd esternal PackerBell...i can't mount it,but i've just tryed all command "mount -o force" and i've  just tryed with Winzoz to replace the filesyistem... some1 can help me please?      Kubuntu told me:  "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" when i mount...
<hceylan> Hello, How can I get rid of the beep sound that is emitted when I use gtk apps in kubuntu, I cannot find a way to discard the sound theme
<hceylan> it seems to have no connection to KDE sound settings as I disabled all the sounds in the KDE sound settings
<hceylan> any1 please help this is driving me crazy...
<Lucida> Good Evening Para Todos.......!!!
<Lucida> Hola A Todos.....!!!
<Lucida> Buenas Tardes......!!!
<Lucida> ★
<James147> hceylan: you can try System settings -> Accessibility -> Accessibility -> Bell -> Use system bell? not sure what it will do though
<hceylan> Let met try that James147
<Lucida> ★★★★★
<hceylan> James147: thanks for the tip either this or (as I have just did that) login into gnome and setting sounds to none solved the problem
<hceylan> cheers
<Lucida> ★★★★★
<Lucida> hola a todos...buenas tardes......!!
<Lucida> !
<Mamarok> !es | Lucida
<ubottu> Lucida: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lucida> si soy yo
<Lucida> como estas tu?
<Lucida> de que pais eres tu?
<m4v> Lucida: este canal es en ingles, por favor entra a #kubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<Mamarok> Lucida: please do not PM people without asking previously. This is a support channel, please respect that
<hceylan> OK, my next problem is I tweaked the font settings to get the best anti-aliased fonts
<hceylan> No I have a sleek looking fonts...
<hceylan> However firefox displays the fixed-fonts with no anti-aliasing looking very ugly
<hceylan> both fixed and varialble fonts work fine under any other application including gtk, and qt apps
<boesmans> hey guys
<boesmans> i'm looking for a messenger client in which i could use webcam ( the other person is using windows)
<boesmans> my cam doesn't need to work as i don't have one, the other's cam need to work and i should be able to see it?
<James147> boesmans: kopete has support for video, although i never got it to work with msn... kmess or amsn night work better
<James147> might ^^
<boesmans> thanks James147 gonna look into it
<Lucida> hola a todos
<boesmans> James147: The contact is inviting you for 'webcam', but this is not implemented yet.
<boesmans> damn
<Lucida> buenas tardes amores mios!!
<boesmans> that's kmess
<James147> boesmans: try amsn
<boesmans> jep
<phoenix__> hello james
<James147> hey phoenix__
<phoenix__> morning
<boesmans> hmm
<boesmans> when amsn is finished installing and i want to open it, it just start 'loading' in system tray
<boesmans> then disappears
<new_bember> hello 2 all
<phoenix__> hello new_bember
<boesmans> any other messenger clients?
<new_bember> phoenix__: hi (-:
<James147> boesmans: try running ir from konsole to see if it tells you whats wrong
<James147> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<James147> !Pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<phoenix__> gyachi
<new_bember> o_O
<boesmans> pidgin and kopete not workign.
<James147> boesmans: could try that ^^
<boesmans> how do i run in konsole James147?
<James147> ahh
<boesmans> nop pidgin not
<James147> boesmans: open konsole then type "amsn" hit enter ... should work
<new_bember> anyone know what could be wrong with kmix volume regulator window in kde4.4.1+compiz?
<boesmans> kk
<boesmans> Error in startup script: error copying "langlist" to "/home/boesmans/.amsn/langlist.xml": no such file or directory
<boesmans>     while executing
<boesmans> and some other things
<phoenix__> new_bember: whats the problem
<new_bember> so create this directory
<ubuntu> James, Which is the best, Ubuntu, Fedora, Redhat or any other if there is :) just wanna know :)
<James147> boesmans: hmm, try renaming ~/.amsn and try again :S might not help though sorry, dont know any other clients
<ubuntu> by the way its me Ahmed\
<ubuntu> :P
<Fieldy> !firefox
<James147> !best | ubuntu
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> ubuntu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<new_bember> phoenix__: moment
<ubuntu> well tell me personally :0
<boesmans> James147: could i pm plz.
<boesmans> ?
<James147> boesmans: why?
<boesmans> to show you the whole error log, also no idea how to rename w/e in konsole :$
<James147> ubuntu: because you asked?
<ubuntu> umm
<James147> !pastebin | boesmans
<ubottu> boesmans: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu> anyways good night its tooooooo late
<ubuntu> Ciao
<boesmans> lol James147, i closed and reopened konsole, opened amsn again to get error log again
<boesmans> amsn opened now
<boesmans> and webcam is working
<boesmans> thanks a lot :)
<new_bember> phoenix__: http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/9483/kmix.png take a look in upper left corner
<phoenix__> new_bember: change your theme to the default one and try again
<new_bember> its defaul oxygene
<new_bember> just compiz insted kwin
<phoenix__> new_bember: i think that is the problem.with it with kwin
<hceylan> is there a way to enable experimental 3d support for nouveu in ubuntu?
<daskreech> how are you getting the Noveau drivers?
<hceylan> it comes by default in lucid AFAIK
<hceylan> will reboot and come back
<SkEmO> hmm
<SkEmO> why i cant chat on flash-based chat windows?
<SkEmO> what do i need to get?
<daskreech> SkEmO: depends on the site
<SkEmO> :(
<vbgunz_> new_bember: did you fix your corrupted bubble?
<new_bember> no
<vbgunz_> try going to tty1 then switching back to your desktop. see if that helps
<vbgunz_> Clt+Alt+F1 ... Clt+Alt+F7
<new_bember> didn`t help
<SkEmO> im gonna get java, to check if that works
<daskreech> SkEmO: which site are you using?
<daskreech> vbgunz_: What bubble?
<SkEmO> daskreech:  its a porn site lol, i wont say it here :P
<daskreech> SkEmO: In that case it's waiting for your credit Kard :)
<vbgunz_> daskreech: new_bember has a cut off notification bubble in his upper left corner
<daskreech> Ah umm not sure what you did
<gkffjcs> Hey all, I miss typed, an rsync command, and now I have an extra directory called /--update and I can't remove it, the system the dir is on, is a remote machine, that has no X11, I just ssh. How do I delete this directory.
<SkEmO> daskreech:  nah, i get to use IM for free there
<vbgunz_> new_bember: as a last resort, call up krunner and enter this: kwin --replace
<daskreech> gkffjcs: How did you try and remove it?
<SkEmO> its more like a hookup site, rather than porn
<gkffjcs> rm
<gkffjcs> rm -r *
<gkffjcs> not that
<gkffjcs> rm -r "--update"
<daskreech> gkffjcs: Who owns it ?
<gkffjcs> I do, my user name that is.
<gkffjcs> it's not a permission thing I get.
<daskreech> gkffjcs: what do you get?
<gkffjcs> rm: unrecognized option '--update'
<daskreech> gkffjcs: oh lol sorry didn't see the name of the directory
<daskreech> gkffjcs: try rm -r -- --update
<gkffjcs> That worked like a charm thanks
<daskreech> gkffjcs: Welcome. Bash sees -s or --stuff as the start of an option so it treats it differently from stuff
<daskreech> gkffjcs: however -- by itself tells bash to stop looking for options so any -s or --stuff after that doesn't get treated as an option
<FiffiFips> hi
<new_bember> vbgunz_: i needn`t kwin.. compiz much faster for me
#kubuntu 2011-03-28
<theodor__> woooooooow IRC iS Alive ^^
<Daskreech> somewhat
<Daskreech> s0phie: Hi
<Daskreech> S74rk7: What's up?
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> I have my new desktop connected via HDMI, but I can't seem to get audio.
<draik> pavucontrol shows audio is being received from sources (YouTube, VLC, etc), but nothing is being output to the TV
 * James147 suggest checking alsamixer for muted channels
<draik> Nothing muted
<S74rk7> Daskreech: apologies on the late reply not long back, was out for a while there...left laptop turned on :)
<Daskreech> No problem
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Hows things?
<Daskreech> Pretty good
<S74rk7> Daskreech: quiet on here tonight isn't it
<Daskreech> Yeah it's like that unless it's release time
<Daskreech> then it's nuts
<S74rk7> ahhh... so does quiet more or less mean everybodies happy? lol
<Daskreech> Hi I didn't read any of the release notes but I heard there was new stuff partly uploaded to the servers and I upgraded and now nothing works and I'm by a friends house on Windows how do I fix everything I don't know what's wrong
<Daskreech> Depends on if you are cynical or not :)
<S74rk7> lol - interesting point
<S74rk7> I'm planning a hard drive upgrade... and I'm trying to figure weather to keep Windows8 on it or not.. lol
<S74rk7> I haven't booted into windows in about a month now....
<Daskreech> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Daskreech> We are not allowed to talk about  Warez here
<S74rk7> huh?
<S74rk7> Oh ... haha not windows 8 ... lol I meant windows7 lol
<S74rk7> I knew I missed it on the numpad.... lol
<James147> S74rk7: :D if you not using it then why keep it?
<S74rk7> sorry typo... lol
<James147> S74rk7: you will only have to go through the bother of reactivating windows ^^
<S74rk7> lol and the 4hours by the time I get all the updates installed from microsoft
<James147> S74rk7: yup :) and for what? not using it for another month or more? may as well reinstall it when... i mean if, you need it again
<James147> ^^ and then I would try a vm first :)
<S74rk7> nah but I've got a collection of software I use for repairing laptops, projects etc... and the last time I used it was to update an ipod I was trying out...
<S74rk7> I had a quick look around for a linux alternative to itunes but - no joy
<James147> S74rk7: amarok?
<S74rk7> really?
<James147> ^^ it can or should be able to handel most of the i stuff
<quant> S74rk7, why would you want that? :) but yes, amarok, banshee, rhythmbox
<quant> S74rk7, last two being gtk
<James147> and gets better support for istuff with each release
 * James147 cant wat for amarok to support transcoding when coping to a device :D
<S74rk7> is there anything not support on linux?
<S74rk7> lol
<James147> ^^ thats the one thing i miss from the old version :(
<James147> S74rk7: :) we support our selves as best we can...
<James147> though sometimes slower then windows since we have to backengener allot of stuff ^^ like the istuff
<S74rk7> James147: Thanks for the info on amarok :)
<James147> ^^ you may or may not need a paskage for the ipod support... though i think kubuntu will have installed everything you need
<James147> package :P
<S74rk7> I use amorak as my mp3 player... the way it shows the lyrics in the middle by default is cool
 * James147 remembers the days when everyone was throwing a hissy fit over that ^^
<S74rk7> I just never thought to actually try it.. :)
<S74rk7> I looked online for like "itunes linux alternative" and was getting tutorials on how to setup an older version of itunes with wine and all that
<quant> S74rk7, why do you want an itunes like program for music? I'm curious
<Daskreech> James147: There is plugin for transcoding from Amarok as I recall
<S74rk7> I dont 'want' itunes
<James147> Daskreech: from? I know amarok 1.4 had one, and amarok 2 can do it when copying to the local colection (with promise of a future release suppoting it when copying to a device)
<S74rk7> I just didnt have the time then to learn how to configure wine and everything... it was the quicker option
<James147> S74rk7: i find its better to search for what you want rather then what you thing you need ^^ ie "ipod sync" rather then "itunes clone"
<quant> the only "itunes" I need is my directory structure
<S74rk7> I was busy trying to figure out how to get my sound directed through my HDMI port to the the tv n all that
<S74rk7> James147: thats makes sense :)
<James147> S74rk7: ^^ "ipod sync ubuntu" give: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod :)
<S74rk7> James147: hmmm...thats bookmarked - thanks dude
<James147> S74rk7: dont really need to do that :) it just points to banshee amarok and gtkpod with the possibaility to run itunes in wine if you want :)
<James147> S74rk7: what version of amarok are you using?
<S74rk7> Amarok
<S74rk7> Version 2.3.2
<S74rk7> Using KDE 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1)
<James147> S74rk7: ^^ if you have trouble syncing your ipod then try upgrading to 2.4 (with kde4.6)
<S74rk7> the last time I was playing around and adding ppa's to my repos n stuff... I found some for amarok...but they were "backports" of some kind and I managed to kill kubuntu on myself lol
 * James147 suggests doing that anyway :) kde make allot of improvments with each release :D... though natty should be comming soonish
<James147> :S
<Daskreech> Like... a lot
<S74rk7> by kill I mean... my desktop was going crazy...if/when it did load... and this kind of thing still a beyond my knowledge of linux for me to repair so that ended in a format and reinstall lol
<James147> S74rk7: you us these ones: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.1  ?
<Daskreech> 4.5 -> 4.6 was probably the smallest jump and it still took me like 15 minutes of reading  through it and learning 3 new things I didn't know though I was in the betas
<quant> Daskreech, which is good or bad? :)
<Daskreech> Which point are you talking about?
<S74rk7> it was my  own fault at the time.. I was playing around pushing buttons to see what happens in linux lol
<quant> Daskreech, 15 minutes and 3 new things
<S74rk7> guess I still am..
<James147> S74rk7: and you should never stop :D ... just learn how to fix the stuff the buttons break
<James147> Daskreech: I find kde 4.6 better orginised the 4.5 ^^ though it is anoying at first
<S74rk7> ohh dont worry... thats my intention :)
<S74rk7> lol
<Daskreech> quant: I guess it depends takes me maybe 3 minutes to go through a GNOME release on what's new and of course it's all new since I don't use it but like once every 4 releases they have something interesting
 * quant is playing with kde 4.4.5 packages on debian squeeze at the moment
<James147> Daskreech: yeah, but gnome dosnt have half as many options as kde...
<Daskreech> quant: Course for some people that's why they use GNOME. it very rarely changes where as KDE always has this mad flurry
<James147> quant: 4.4... thats sooo old now :p
<Daskreech> James147: or 1/4
<quant> James147, and stable ;-)
<James147> quant: :p i would say 4.5 is more stable
<quant> Daskreech, yup, true
<Goliath> hey does ubuntu/kubuntu 10.10 livedvd contain grub1 (i want to use grub-install command)?
<James147> ^^ at least the later versions
<quant> James147, don't doubt the stability of debian packages in debian stable ;-)
<Daskreech> James147: People upgrade to the last release
<Daskreech> So upgrade from KDE 4.4.5 to KDE 4.5.5
<Daskreech> to KDE 4.6.5 Etc
<quant> Daskreech, its not even in unstable yet
<quant> Daskreech, ah, sorry, thought that was directed at me
<Daskreech> quant: Well yeah I'm actually impressed that Debian has 4.4.5 :)
<James147> Daskreech: but isnt 4.5.5 out? so why use 4.4.5?
<quant> Daskreech, true...
<James147> ^^ except that debian takes forever to upgrade anythign
<Daskreech> James147: he did say Debian. I presume that you haven't used Debian
<quant> James147, I'll give you a link about debian releases
<Daskreech> It has older Software than Redhat which has some really old rubbish
<James147> Daskreech: I know about it :) dare not use it though... far to stable for my needs
<quant> James147, http://www.debian.org/releases/
<James147> Daskreech: dont get my started on redhat ^^ our uni uses it on their linux boxes :(
<James147> thankfully they are moving to ubuntu :D
<S74rk7> is redhat not a good distro?
<S74rk7> sorry ---regarded as a decent distro :)
<quant> S74rk7, it's all fine
<James147> S74rk7: horrific... well, version 5 was ^^ 6 is ment to be better
<S74rk7> why whats up with it?
 * James147 points out that this is from trying to use 5.5 at uni.... where their gcc version was both too new and too old :p
<James147> ^^ for somereason they had the broken version of gcc :P
<quant> Daskreech, you might be even more surprised by xfce 4.6 in current stable
 * S74rk7 hears jet engines lol.... James147 dude your way over my head here, gcc - sorry dude I'm a n00b still to linux..
<James147> S74rk7: gcc is the c compiler for linux (well, and c++)
<James147> ^^ its whats used to build most things :)
<S74rk7> then I'll say I'll be reading up on it someday soon then :)
<S74rk7> I wanna chop my harddrive up into loads of seperate partitions....reinstall kde...
<S74rk7> **kububtu I mean
<James147> S74rk7: seperate partitions for what?
<S74rk7> I want like a whole harddrive layout...
<James147> ^^ what layout you planning on?
<S74rk7> so my home folder is on one partition... / on another
<James147> :)
<S74rk7> one for my "media"
<S74rk7> one encrpyted with truecrypt etc etc
<s0phie> hi Daskreech
<s0phie> i may be back later to chat a bit
<s0phie> have an engagement now though
<James147> S74rk7: fair enough :) ^^ i suggest using a swap file rather then partitions, as they are more flexable :)
<S74rk7> oh what reminds me - what protection do you get from an "encrypted home folder" ??
<James147> ^^ an encrypted home folder
<S74rk7> yes....
<S74rk7> meaning?
<Daskreech> s0phie: whooo ok :)
<quant> S74rk7, home folder that can't be read from windows etc.
<James147> S74rk7: ^^ means you need a passphrase to unencrypt it
<Daskreech> quant: I dunno :) can't decide if that's surprising or not. Isn't Xfce 4.6 like a year old?
<James147> much like true crypt
<quant> S74rk7, so they steal your computer and then they don't get access to it...
<quant> Daskreech, well, it's new enough for debian stable ;-)
<quant> Daskreech, current xfce is 4.8 - it's in experimental now
<S74rk7> ok... so say at the minute... my harddrive has 4 partitions...
<James147> S74rk7: and anything encrypted (assuming your not using a broken algorithm) cannot be read without the key ^^
<Daskreech> cool :)
<S74rk7> so if they remove my harddrive from my laptop...
<James147> S74rk7: they wont beable to read it easaly :)
<S74rk7> they can read my windows partition etc... but my home folder which is on a seperate partition and its encrypted... and  / is on another... they won't be able to read my home folder partition even if they're mounting it in linux without my password?
<quant> S74rk7, yes
<S74rk7> quant: niice :)
<quant> S74rk7, fedora offers full disk encryption on install
<S74rk7> so how do encrypt all my partitions... home...a media partition... etc etc
<S74rk7> ohhh ... I can do that in fedora?
<James147> S74rk7: well, techniclly you home partition wont be encrypted, but everything in you homefolder will be stored in an encrtpyed file, that gets mounted at login
<quant> S74rk7, pretty sure you can do it in any distro, but personally I don't know how... ask Daskreech , he knows everything! :)
 * S74rk7 agrees with you lol
<James147> S74rk7: you should beable to do it on any distro
<Daskreech> I know what i don't know :)
<S74rk7> will it be in the options somewhere when reinstalling kubuntu you think if I dig around?
<James147> ^^ though there may be more levels of configurateion
<quant> Daskreech, that's impossible to know! :)
<S74rk7> lol
<Daskreech> it is possible
<Daskreech> But you have to know how :)
<James147> S74rk7: There is an option to encrypt your home folder during installtion
<quant> Daskreech, you mean you can name everything you don't know, or you can tell, when faced by a certain thing, if you know it or not? :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech: so do I take the red pill or the blue one? :)
<James147> (on the user setup page if i remember correctly)
 * quant thinks that the fuzzy clock widget is pure awesome
<S74rk7> James147: yeah I got that one... I was wondering though... it be possible to encryption different partitions if I mount them when installing also?
 * James147 agrees
<Goliath> hey i have ubuntu 10.10 livecd, can i use it for the grub-install command so i can install grub1 to my system?
<James147> S74rk7: it is possible as far as I know ^^ you should be able to encrypt everything except /boot (though it might be possible to do that)
<Daskreech> Goliath: if you lik
<Daskreech> I think grub one might still be in the repos
<James147> S74rk7: you may want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Goliath> Daskreech doesnt it use grub2?
<Goliath> if i do grub-install
<Daskreech> If you have Grub2 installed
<Daskreech>  if you can install grub one it will use that
<Goliath> oh
<Goliath> Daskreech does grub2 or grub1 have different /etc/fstab files?
<Goliath> or they are the same
 * James147 dosnt think grub uses /etc/fstab ^^
<Daskreech> Goliath: ? Grub doesn't even know if /etc/fstab exists
<Goliath> how can i install grub1 from terminal?
<Daskreech> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu60 (maverick), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<Daskreech> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc sparc mipsel)
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get remove grub2 --purge && sudo apt-get install grub
<Goliath> over ubuntu they told be
<Goliath> its grub-legacy package
<James147> ^^ i think its grub-legacy
<Daskreech> That will probably work
<Daskreech> !info grub-legacy
<ubottu> Package grub-legacy does not exist in maverick
<James147> hmm
<Daskreech> !find grub
<ubottu> Found: grub, grub-common, grub-doc, grub-efi, grub-efi-amd64, grub-efi-ia32, grub-legacy-doc, grub-legacy-ec2, grub-pc, grub-rescue-efi-amd64 (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=grub&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Daskreech> Or not
<Goliath> what --purge does btw?
<Daskreech> try what I said
<Daskreech> Goliath: dumps the config files. Grub won't be able to read the config files for grub2
<Goliath> Daskreech ok if i do grub-install from livecd, can i install grub to another distro right?
<Goliath> it isnt ubuntu-specific
<Daskreech> Almost nothing on Ubuntu is ubuntu Specific
<Goliath> ha ok
<Daskreech> like 93% of it is either straight from or modified slightly from Debain
<Daskreech> a lot of the rest is from Fedora
<Daskreech> The stuff they build isn't often tied to Ubuntu
<Daskreech> But in any case GRUB isn't even really tied to Linux. It can boot nearly anything that boots software
<James147> although i think it needs to be 'installed' in kubuntu for it to work ^^
<Daskreech> Yeah I think installing any software helps it work a lot better
<Daskreech> Cloud not withstanding
<Fieldy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Fieldy> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<brad_> what is this?
<Daskreech> brad_: A support channel
<brad_> oh
<brad_> who gives the support?
<James147>  we do :)
<brad_> ok I can really use it cuz im pulling my hair out
<James147> !ask | brad_
<ubottu> brad_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daskreech> !ask
<James147> Daskreech: :D
 * Daskreech shakes his Klawed Fist. I'll get you Gadget
<brad_> I installed ubuntu 10.10 on my hp laptop. then tried to install kubuntu on it but it seems that it says im still running ubuntu 10.10. Also some of the kubuntu files were installed
<brad_> i mean programs were installed but says im running ubuntu
<James147> brad_: the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the desktop interface they use, and it is possible to install them side by side...
<James147> brad_: if you do that (which you probally did) then you should be able to choose which one you wnat to loginto at the login screen (under one of the menus)
<brad_> ok cool ill look into it
<brad_> the other thing is im at a hotel right now and I try to connect to the wireless internet but when I run a ping test it says there no connections
<Daskreech> brad_: When you say it says you are running Ubuntu yuo mean the bar at startup?
<brad_> ya
<brad_> no
<brad_> it says Kubuntu 10.10
<James147> brad_: but you boot into gnome?
<brad_> but when I check what version im running under terminal it says Ubuntu 10.10
<Daskreech> Ah what says you are running Ubuntu then?
<Daskreech> how are you checking that?
<brad_> what version im running?
<James147> brad_: kubuntu is just ubuntu with the kde desktop envrioment ^^ they are functionally the same otherwise and as just the commandline dosnt distinguish the difference
<James147> s/just/such/
<brad_> oh ok
<brad_> thanks
<Daskreech> brad_: At the command line level there is no difference between having KDE having GNOME or not having Any desktop at all
<brad_> ok now the other issue im haveing is with my wireless card connecting to a internet connection
<James147> brad_: you are connected to the router right?
<navatwo> Hmm, I'm trying to install kubuntu on my netbook, it is on a flash drive bceause I do not have a cd-usb drive. It gets to the `boot loader` to pick what to do, but when I hit `install Kubuntu` it goes black and thats it. Any ideas?
<brad_> I am at a hotel but yes
<brad_> not my persoanl router
<James147> brad_: open a web browser and see if you get a login page when you request a web site
<Daskreech> navatwo: try safe graphics mode
<brad_> yes it does but all I have to do is check i agree and continue. I do that i get connected to the internet, but when i go to do a ping test  and I use ubuntu.com for example for the test it says there is no internet connection
<James147> brad_: but your able to load webpages alright?
<brad_> yes very slowly
<brad_> I thought something might be wrong so i started looking into the network tools
<James147> brad_: my guess would be the router is blocking all ports but port 80 (though i dont know which ping uses)
<navatwo> Daskreech: no luck. :(
<Daskreech> navatwo: what netbook?
<navatwo> lenovo s-10
<navatwo> it has meego on it atm
<navatwo> s10-3*
<James147> brad_: also, i wouldnt expect great speeds from a public hot spot :)
<brad_> James_: ya i know but Iv been at this hotel for almost a month now so i kinda know when the high poitns and low points are. which usually the weekend is pretty good cuz everyones out drinking
<James147> brad_: then i am not sure what else you can do :(
<brad_> alright thanks
<Daskreech> navatwo: try press F6 when that menu comes up. Press Esc to get back to the kernel boot line (at the bottom of the screen) at the very very end of that line put in intel_idle.max_cstate=0
<navatwo> just tried that
<navatwo> doesnt seem to do much
<navatwo> ... if anything
<Daskreech> tried acpi=off ?
<James147> or vga=771
 * James147 thinks it 771 at least
<navatwo> what does that mean?
<navatwo> but I haven't, no
<James147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Daskreech> navatwo: at the end of that same line instead of the above cheat code try acpi=off
<navatwo> nope
<navatwo> doesn't boot
<navatwo> there's no activity on the flash drive either
<navatwo> it magically worked now >.<
<Daskreech> navatwo: Does it boot elsewhere?
<Daskreech> Yay magic!!
<Daskreech> All Hail Gummi Berri Juice
<navatwo> haha
<navatwo> i just did the intel_idle hack lol
<navatwo> meego just is not efficient for doing school work, coding, etc.
<Daskreech> not sure it was ever intended for that
<Daskreech> You won't find any science labs  running off Meego anytime soon
<navatwo> haha heck no
<navatwo> but its a netbook OS, so I gave it a shot. Also, I could not get ubuntu to boot (now I know why..)
<Daskreech> Magic?
 * S74rk7 has just discovered the plasma dashboard widget....
<S74rk7> added it to my panel... widgets rock
 * James147 agrees
<Daskreech> Ha :)
<Daskreech> Ok
<handsome> whats the partion editor for kubuntu 10.10?
<handsome> hey?
<Daskreech> handsome: partitionmanager
<handsome> Daskreech: whats the default admin password for kubuntu 10.10? on live cd
<Daskreech> Thre is none
<handsome> Daskreech:installed gparted on kubuntu but it was asking for admin password
<Daskreech> handsome: Ok
<Daskreech> As I said Partitionmanager is for KDE
<Daskreech> shouldn't ask for a password though
<handsome> sorry
<handsome> wait
<handsome> where can i see it?
<Daskreech> see what?
<handsome> partitionmanager
<handsome> does it will open as i install kubuntu
<Daskreech> umm Kinda
<Daskreech> There is a partition editor in the installer.
<folorn> ya around daskreech?
<folorn> god i screwed my stuff up :(
<navatwo> hmm typically I do not have problems, but for some reason my fresh kubuntu install on my netbook wont connect to my router. It states its connected but cannot locate any pages. I manually added it to the dchp table using the computers mac address.
<navatwo> The router does not identify it as being there either
<navatwo> typically do not have problems with wifi**
<s0phie> The file file:///home/sophia/Downloads/XvidSetup.exe is an executable program. For safety it will not be started.
<s0phie> ?
<s0phie> is what chrome is telling me when i'm trying to install vlc (i think it's vlc  o_O)
<navatwo> s0phie: run it with wine, if you know it is safe.
<navatwo> its not.
<navatwo> :P
<s0phie> x.x
<navatwo> s0phie: `sudo apt-get install vlc`
<s0phie> kk
<navatwo> :)
<ubuntu_> Daskreech:thanks im gonna reboot now im done installing kubuntu
<root__> is there a way to change the kde button?
<tweeterweb> is there a way to change the kde button?
<Mamarok> tweeterweb: you should not use your system as root
<tweeterweb> Mamarok: its just an alias dont worry
<Mamarok> tweeterweb: I guess you are talking about the "KDE button" in the panel, right?
<Mamarok> that is the application launcher, right click on it, go to Application Launcher Settings and there you can change the icon
<tweeterweb> Mamarok: yeah i just installed kubuntu few hours ago
<tweeterweb> Mamarok: thanks i got it working
<Mamarok> tweeterweb: you are welcome :)
<davorao> Hello, does anybody know if the global-menu-extension (gecko apps) will be available in kubuntu?
<Starminn> I uninstalled Kontact, and all but about 5 of my widgets are now gone. (all default) How can I get the widgets back?
<Starminn> Ones that were (and are) currently in use still function perfectly, by the way. They just aren't in the menu to add them anywhere
<Mamarok> Daviey: is it the firefox extension you are talking about or the Unity ones?
<davorao> its the one developed by chris coulson i think
<davorao> it will be default in unity i believe
<Mamarok> davorao: that doesn't help
<davorao> i talking about the firefox extension
<davorao> i'm*
<Mamarok> Starminn: the packages for the plasma widgets all start with "plasma-widget-" search your application installer
<Mamarok> Daviey: it's an extension for the Gnome panel AFAIK, so I don't think it applies to KDE
<Starminn> Mamarok: Apparently it uninstalled my package installer too.
<Mamarok> Starminn: that is hardly possible...
<Starminn> Mamarok: *shrug* Well, it's not where it was a little bit ago.
<Mamarok> Starminn: did you try in the command line? the command is sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<davorao> well i hoped it would since its done via dbus, and that is also implemented in agaetaus menubar for kde
<davorao> thanks
<Mamarok> davorao: why not use that one, then?
<davorao> im using that, but was hoping i would be able to use it for firefox as well in kubuntu natty
<davorao> via this extension
<Starminn> Mamarok: Interesting. ALT+F2, "Konsole" doesn't bring anything up. Uninstalled it too? Hmmm...
<Mamarok> davorao: you should ask questions about Natty in #ubuntu+1 anyway
<Mamarok> Starminn: you can still use the virtual shell with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Starminn> Mamarok: Very true. ;)
<Mamarok> Starminn: didn't you check what it was going to remove before applying the change?
<Mamarok> and no, it is very unlikely it removed krunner, it probably just crashed
<Mamarok> Starminn: which exact KDE version is this about?
<Starminn> Mamarok: Good news, bad news.
<Mamarok> Starminn: did yu see my previous question?
<Starminn> Mamarok: Good news, I was able to reinstall all of the lost applications (thus I assume widgets followed suit). Bad news, I was unable to resume my X session and thus needed to reboot. Upon doing so, KDE apparently uninstalled itself, as it is not available on the login screen, so I'm back ot GNOME at the moment.
<Starminn> Mamarok: And no, I didn't. I was stuck in virtual desktops. ;)
<Starminn> Virtual terminals*
<Mamarok> Starminn: which KDE version are you talking about?
<Starminn> KDE 4.5.6 (or whatever the latest is. Upon request earlier today I update about 10 hours ago.
<Mamarok> Starminn: KDE doesn't just uninstall itself, try installing the package kubuntu-desktop
<Starminn> Mamarok: isn't kubuntu-desktop a meta package? I'd rather not start all over from scratch again and have to customize it and delete the default apps again
<Starminn> Is there anything that just sets it to be available at login?
<Mamarok> yes, it is a meta-package, and it will install eventually missing packages
<Starminn> :(
<Starminn> Fine, lol.
<Mamarok> which login manager are you using, GDM or KDM?
<Starminn> GDM
<Mamarok> try KDE, it is likely just an error in GDM of which I have heard before
<Mamarok> KDM*
<Starminn> How do I switch to KDM?
<Mamarok> install the KDM package, it will sugest to use it by default
<Starminn> (GDM picked it up multiple instances before)
<Starminn> I want GNOME to still be my default, though. I'm just trying out KDE
<valorie> hi all, recently I was trying to rip a CD with soundjuicer (no good KDE ripper apps, boo), but get this error msg: Could not read the CD, Sound Juicer could not read the track listing on this CD.,Reason: Cannot access CD: The specified location is not mounted
<Mamarok> that is not a problem
<Mamarok> you can stiull set Gnome as default
<Starminn> Mamarok: Alright, what's the KDM package name?
<Mamarok> Starminn: since you are in Gnome, just search for it in the package manager :)
<Starminn> Just kdm? (apt-cache search lists it as one)
<Starminn> Mamarok: Ah, genius
<Mamarok> valorie: no idea, sorry, but I guess it is the HAL/Udev bug hitting again
<valorie> I'd just ripped two other CDs
<Mamarok> doesn't the CD pop up the recently connected notifier? There you should be able to open it with Dolphin
<valorie> if that's it, it's being awfully picky
<valorie> the others yes, this one no
<Mamarok> yes, I know, but that's a bug, not much I can do about
<Starminn> How do I get into KDM? I still got GDM
<Mamarok> some audio CDs are badly detected, especially those you played a lot
<well_laid_lawn> valorie:  does the cd work in another appliance?
<valorie> actually, device notifier says only: play in Amarok
<valorie> lol
<valorie> no dolphin
<Mamarok> Starminn: did you reinstall it? Didn't it suggest to set it as default?
<valorie> so it really isn't mounted
<Mamarok> valorie: well, then it is the HAL/udev bug I presume
<valorie> I'll just try again tomorrow, I guess
<Starminn> Mamarok: Nah, I hit "Install" and it installed. Done. No messages or anything. Logout, not there, so I logged back in to Gnome
<valorie> I wish bugs would at least be consistent
<Mamarok> valorie: or just eject and insert again several times, sometimes it suddenly works
<Mamarok> valorie: well, since HAL and udev are both running, it confused Solid
<Mamarok> that's a bug in KDE 4.6.x actually
<valorie> poor thing.....
<Mamarok> Starminn: you nedd to edit this file: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Mamarok> since it didn't ask to change it for you
<Mamarok> Starminn: set the single line in there to /usr/bin/kdm
<Starminn> Logout/login, Mamarok?
<Mamarok> Starminn: you need to restart the X server
<Mamarok> which a simple logout doesn't
<Starminn> Mamarok: Nope. No luck.
<Starminn> Mamarok: Still got GDM
<Mamarok> did you restart the x server?
<Starminn> Mamarok: Yes I did.
<Mamarok> a simple logout doesn't do that
<Starminn> CTRL+ALT+Backspace does it.
<Mamarok> not exactly, it kills the X server and restarts the last known
<Mamarok> Starminn: and KDE still doesn't show up?
<Starminn> Mamarok: Oh. Poopy. How do I go about restarting it, then? "restart x"?
<Mamarok> Starminn: log out and select that option in GDM
<Starminn> Mamarok: Nope. KDM launched, but no KDE desktop choice.
<Mamarok> Starminn: then something is missing in your KDE installation, did you try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop?
<Starminn> Mamarok: No, we were trying to avoid that. ;)
<Starminn> Mamarok: But I will. :/
<Mamarok> Starminn: why? that only installs what is missing in KDE
<Mamarok> to have  running KDE
<Mamarok> kubuntu-desktop is very basic
<Starminn> Mamarok: I would imagine that the package's idea of "missing" and my idea of "missing" aren't exactly the same thing.
<Starminn> Mamarok: For example, I did not need the app Kontacts, yet when I deleted it, it decided to destroy everything.
<Mamarok> Starminn: well, you apparently did remove essential packages, so you should trust that meta-package :)
<Starminn> Kontacts is essential?
<Mamarok> not at all
<Mamarok> the kde-pim package is not default
<Starminn> What is kde-pim?
<Mamarok> ant it is kontact, not kontacts
<Starminn> (Been running KDE since last night, so I'm not familiar with the "K*" lingo)
<Mamarok> pim = Personal Information Manager, aka kontact
<Starminn> Mamarok: Upon installing kubuntu-desktop last night I got Kontact. And I know I didn't put it there much less did I have it in GNOME)
<Mamarok> well, then just don't use it
<Starminn> But I don't want it there. So I should be able to uninstall it.
<Mamarok> and file a bug, as it should not remove KDE on unistalling
<Mamarok> Starminn: do you have so little space?
<Starminn> Mamarok: Not particularly. I've got 5GB left on this partition, but  it is my opinion that if I want or don't want something then I, as a user, should very well be able to make that decision for myself.
<Starminn> (My music and most images are stored on Windows partition with 20GB leftover. I never use Windows but it's become my "junk" partition since most "junk" wasthere already)
<Mamarok> Starminn: well, apparenlty there is a packaging error, since removing kontact did remove kdebase packages, and that is definitley a bug
<Mamarok> so please file a bug
<Starminn> Mamarok: I'm going to get into KDE and remove Kontact first thing just to make sure that's what it is. If the same happens I'll come back and let you know and file a bug
<Mamarok> I just hope he is checking what will be removed before doing so, it would spare him some time...
<Starminn> Mamarok: Well, killing Kontact didn't do anything (before it asked to remove a bunch of stuff), and since it said it would isntall all of the same stuff I said "sure! Why not!?" though I guess that wasn't smart)
<Starminn> Mamarok: Anyway, so that's good, however I seem to be unable to "Resume Desktop Effects" because of a non-existent error.
<Starminn> Mamarok: http://imagebin.org/145322
<nishmu> Is there a graphical front end of recordmydesktop for kubuntu?
<raymears> hi everyone. weird situation here: using 10.10 with kde4.6 and i have a small performance issue with compositing and i think i found out why
<tweeterweb> hello everyone is there a way i can put a shorcut of chatzilla from kde menu im usnig kubuntu 10.10 by the way
<raymears> glxinfo | grep direct -> tells me that "direct rendering: Yes" is enabled. (using ati proprietary drivers); Now, if i do a kwin --replace from the console it tells me: "Direct rendering:                       no
<raymears> "
<raymears> tweeterweb:  what do you mean exactly? do you want a shortcut to chatzilla placed in your kde menu?
<raymears> regarding my issue: does anyone know why i have this issue and/or how i can work around it?
<tweeterweb> raymears: yes
<raymears> right click on the menu button -> edit applications
<raymears> browse through the menu and pick the directory that  you want your shortcut to be placed in...
<raymears> say.. "internet"
<raymears> right click on it, choose "new item"
<tweeterweb> raymears: im on there already my prob i dont which file from /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/py61xhtu.default/chatzilla  file
<nishmu> I have intsalled recordmydesktop and mencoder plugin. When I enter the command "recordmydesktop", it says "No protocol specified
<nishmu> Cannot connect to X server :0" Any ideas?
<raymears> oh. i was not aware that chatzilla was a firefox addon. i thought it was some standalone app
<raymears> sorry :)
<tweeterweb> raymears: yeah
<raymears> tweeterweb: is there an external launcher for it?
<tsimpson> nishmu: are you trying to run recordmydesktop as root (sudo)?
<nishmu> tsimpson: Yes
<raymears> tweeterweb: if there is and you don't know which one to use just navigate into that folder using the console and look for executables
<tsimpson> nishmu: don't
<tsimpson> :)
<tweeterweb> raymears: i can start chatzilla from command line "firefox -chat"
<tweeterweb> raymears: from Konsole
<tsimpson> nishmu: it should be run as the user who is logged into X
<raymears> tweeterweb: well then, put that command into the new shortcut.
<nishmu> tsimpson: Thanks, but now it says it has got problems with sound. http://pastebin.com/UWeiaxhK
<nishmu> tsimpson: Running with --no-sound flag records the screen, so i think the only problem is with sound as it says.
<tsimpson> yeah
<nishmu> tsimpson: Nevermind http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763610 helped me
<tsimpson> nishmu: I did find recorditnow, a KDE front-end for recordmydesktop
<nishmu> tsimpson: There is no install package for it "apt-get install recorditnow". --> Unable to locate package
<tsimpson> !info recorditnow
<ubottu> recorditnow (source: recorditnow): desktop recorder for KDE. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.7-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 353 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<tsimpson> you may have to enable the multiverse repository
<nishmu> yep, thanks.
<ninlgde> hello
<asraniel> hi. i have a serious kwallet issue since 4.6.1. When i login, kwallet tells me that there have been several attemps to open kwallet from an application (kmail) that failed and that this appis probably misbehaving. Then kmail forgets all the passwords and i have to enter them all the time. at least restarting kontact solves the problem, but it is really annoying
<asraniel> is there a way to fix it?
<asraniel> 4.6.1 is really the worst release since a long time. 4.5 and 4.6 where really good, but somehow 4.6.1 broke everything
<[mors]> hi gents
<[mors]> kmail 1.13.5 is copying html to the clipboard instead of the plain text I read on e.mails.... gah
<[mors]> fixy fix ?
<tsimpson> [mors]: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/707135
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 707135 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Copy text from email adds HTML tags to clipboard" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<[mors]> interestingly did not happen with 10.10 stack install + updaates
<[mors]> **stock
<raymears> nobody?
<raymears> (sorry. wrong channel)
<Dhezmoth> hello
<evdvelde> Hi all, does anyone use google addressbook + kontact? kaddressbook takes ages to load the addressbook here, after which it is shown empty :(
<romero_> all english?
<romero_> ola?
<Peace-> romero_: ?
<romero_> oi?
<romero_> hi Peace?
<romero_> lol
<romero_> i dnt know make in here
<JuJuBee> All of a sudden this morning I can't use sites that use flash.  Working fine over weekend.  I have libFlashPlayer.so in my mozillia dir and my chrome dir (/opt/google/chrome/)
<[mors]> JuJuBee: eprhaps you have flash 10.2 ?
<[mors]> see if reverting to flash 10.0 helps
<JuJuBee> [mors]: downloaded the latest 64bit from adobe and put it in /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/ now working fine.  Thanks though.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<hyper_ch> hi there, do I need to enable something special to make AES-NI support in the cpu work?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, 64bit ?
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: y
<naftilos76> hello everyone, can you please have a look at   http://paste.ubuntu.com/586461/  ?
<hyper_ch> naftilos76: any reason you want to run smb?
 * hyper_ch shivers of thinking about smb over internet
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4560283/how-to-enable-intel-aes-ni-support-in-linux-kernel
<naftilos76> because i will have access through windows as well
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: great if you can enabled/disable it on kernel leve... means I can run some benchmarks :)
<BluesKaj> nata, why not use ssh / vnc , much safer
<hyper_ch> (I was thinking of using sshfs but not sure if windows has any support)
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, never used it ..all my pxcs are amd
<BluesKaj> pxcs=pcs
<BluesKaj> and the one intel is wifey's W7 machine , no linux allowed there :)
<navatwo> hmm typically I do not have problems with wifi, but for some reason my fresh kubuntu install on my netbook wont connect to my router. It states its connected but cannot locate any pages. I manually added it to the dchp table using the computers mac address (the router doesn't see it though)
<mu3en> navatwo have you checked /etc/resolv.conf
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: well, I just got for a co-worked a new HP notebook with aes-ni.... hence I'm kind of curious about performance gain
<navatwo> mu3en: no, what am I looking for?
<BluesKaj> benchmarking is ok ,but I don't see the point with the new cpus out there
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: new cpus?
<navatwo> mu3en: it looks correct.
<BluesKaj> <--not a gamer so speed isn't real important , as long as the graphics holds up on this media server pc
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: luks/dm-crypt noticebly slow down computers
<hyper_ch> especially when working with large files
<hyper_ch> hence AES-NI support
<mu3en> navatwo it should have a single line at least: nameserver 8.8.8.8 (to use google dns)
<BluesKaj> no intels on my linuxboxes
<hyper_ch> :)
<Abhijit> hello. can i ask someone to reproduce one bug in kde? becaue i dont have kde? you can reproduce it and file it please?
<navatwo> mu3en: it has four lines, domain, search and two nameservers
<BluesKaj> navatwo, don't think mac  address is real important , the route (router IP) pw and adress IP are more so .
<mu3en> navatwo: you could comment those line (put # in front) and add nameserver 8.8.8.8
<BluesKaj> navatwo, do iwconfig and pastebin the output pls
<nata> you call me BluesKaj?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, anybody know if I can make the "Print to File / PDF" option in Kubuntu available to my entire network?
<BluesKaj> nata, no , but welcome :)
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: any good idea on how to migrate over the old system onto the new notebook: I was thinking about booting up both with a live distro but how would I dd /dev/sda to /dev/sda on the new one over lan
<nata> BluesKaj: hehe
<navatwo> BluesKaj: mu3en paste.villavu.com/show/536/
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, just to copy files to /home  or the whole image ?
<navatwo> hyper_ch: use sftp
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: copy the whole disk of the old notebook as image to the new notebook over LAN
<Captain_Haddock> anybody?
<navatwo> hyper_ch: use sftp.
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, dd if=/dev/sdx of=/someCD.iso
<navatwo> open nautilus/dolphin and navigate to: sftp://$USER@$HOST/
<hyper_ch> the only way that comes to my mind on achieving that is boot live cd on old notebook and do to a mounted usb drive:  dd if=/dev/sda /mnt/extUSB/image.iso   and then on the new notebook boot it up with live cd, attach usb and do then   dd if=/mnt/extUSB/image.iso  /dev/sda
<navatwo> hyper_ch: I've told you how to do it three times now..
<navatwo> you do not need to mess with dd
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, not sure that will work , the / mount path has to be described in the of , I think ...never done it\
<navatwo> but you will have to fix your permissions on the new /home/
<mu3en> navatwo does ifconfig show an IP for the same interface?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im just wondering
<eagles0513875> is it possible to setup linux on a usb external drive and boot off of that?
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: What's the problem?
<meganerdca> mu3en: use ip addr instead
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: yes. That's what the USB live CD is
<eagles0513875> hey hyper_ch
<eagles0513875> im just wondering cuz i need to pilfer one of my hard drives :) andi dont wanna put linux on my 500gb internal as thats for windows and games
<meganerdca> eagles0513875: yes it is.  In fact I have such a usb device sitting in front of me
<navatwo> mu3en: ifconfig lists the same ip, yes. It does so because I have it setup to have a const ip
<eagles0513875> nice meganerdca
<navatwo> (on the router)
<eagles0513875> ok meganerdca kool :)
<Daskreech> !usb | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: i know about usb pen drives
<eagles0513875> what about usb external hard disks
<Daskreech> The second may be what you are looking for
<Daskreech> Same idea
<Daskreech> They pop up as a /dev/sdX the same way
<BluesKaj> yup, my son did that and it worked for all his windows pc files when his windows mbr got corrupted , hyper_ch
<eagles0513875> so i boot off of a usb drive then i tell it to install kubuntu to the external drive and im golden :)
<eagles0513875> sweet
<meganerdca> eagles0513875: just do a regular install with the USB device attached, then choose that drive
<eagles0513875> koolness
<meganerdca> eagles0513875: when I want to use that drive I manually choose it from the bios boot menu
<mu3en> navatwo, okay, so with the resolv.conf set to nameserver 8.8.8.8, does it still not work?
<eagles0513875> meganerdca: shouldnt have to if you have a boot menu u can use
<meganerdca> Daskreech: that link is really only useful for pendrives, not really what the OP was looking for
<meganerdca> eagles0513875: ignore that link that you were sent
<meganerdca> eagles0513875: I use this drive on a number of computers, and only infreqently, so BIOS menu works for me.
<Daskreech> It is possible to have Ubuntu or Kubuntu on a USB drive (AKA USB Stick or Thumb drive or Flash drive) or USB hard disk drive with persistent mode
<Daskreech> From the very first sentence
<Daskreech> To Emphasise "It is possible to have Ubuntu or Kubuntu on a USB drive (AKA USB Stick or Thumb drive or Flash drive) or  >> USB hard disk drive <<
<navatwo> mu3en: do I need to restar the connection?
<meganerdca> Daskreech: persistent mode is not the same as a native install
<eagles0513875> ok Daskreech
<meganerdca> FWIW, I am not a fan of persistent mode.
<Daskreech> meganerdca: I don't recall them asking that they just wanted to boot off it to save a drive.
<Daskreech> in any case an install will work the same way.
<eagles0513875> :)
<Daskreech> Just thought if they had a CD they would have just booted off one
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, so what did you decide ?
<Daskreech> If they don't they would have to boot off a USB to install to a USB to boot off the other USB which seems silly to me
<mu3en> not normally, not navatwo
<navatwo> mu3en: the file is reset each time I have to restart the connection
<mu3en> yes
<meganerdca> Daskreech: not as silly as you might think.
<mu3en> navatwo you do not need to restart though
<Daskreech> but again if the idea is just to boot then either persistent or an install would work but it sounds to me that persistent would be easier
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: sorry, been on the phone.... yeah, doing with a external attached drive is doable... I just wonder if there's a direct way doing it over the LAN
<mu3en> navatwo, resolv.conf takes immediate effect once saved
<Daskreech> meganerdca: for a one time boot it would be ;)
<navatwo> mu3en: does not work :
<navatwo> :(
<BluesKaj> navatwo, try running sudo dhclient
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: What are you trying ot do?
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: imaging harddisk on one notebook to another one
<mu3en> that will do your dhcp connect fresh
<mu3en> and give you feedback during
<meganerdca> hyper_ch: are the drives the same size?
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: just do it across ssh
<hyper_ch> meganerdca: old is 240gb, new is 500gb... those are luks devices and can be expanded
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: dd with block access works over ssh?
<navatwo> mu3en: and BluesKaj the dhclient command worked..\
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: Yes
<Diegso> Hello
<Daskreech> Hi Diegso
<mu3en> also, navatwo, any manual settings in /etc/network/interfaces interfere with knetworkmanager
<meganerdca> hyper_ch: depending on how comfortable with the CLI you are, I have tended to use ddrescue + netcat or ncat
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: something like   dd if=/dev/sda | ssh user@remote "dd of=/dev/sda"   ?
<mu3en> a priori /etc/network/interfaces should only have the 'lo' line
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: something like that :)
<navatwo> mu3en: and if I wanted to reset the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mu3en> should contain only two lines
<navatwo> (i didnt touch it.)
<navatwo> kk it has more
<mu3en> ah
<mu3en> okay
<mu3en> these two are necessary
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: I might try that... the open that works is an intermediary external drive which can be mounted and the image being stored as .iso.... but doing it directly is faster
<mu3en> auto lo
<Diegso> I'd like to administer a remote PC with kubuntu installed, via Xkdmc. Remote access works, but when trying to install applications, the system tells me to have insufficient priviledges. What must I do to grant administration privilidges to remote user?
<mu3en> iface lo inet loopback
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: you can dd from the drive to an ISO
<Daskreech> Diegso: setup sudo
<hyper_ch> Daskreech: yes, I know... but I'm looking for a faster way than going through an external usb to store and then retrieve it from
<mu3en> diegso: man visudo (need to edit the sudoers file)
<Daskreech> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<BluesKaj> navatwo, mu3en , fooling with /etc/network/interfaces without deleting the networkmanager is self defeating cause it gets rewritten on bootup
<navatwo> mu3en: not really sure what was changed, but it works.
<navatwo> the dhclient command did it
<hyper_ch> 250GB.... on 100mbit lan... how long to transfer /me grabs calculator
<navatwo> but thats tedious to do each time..
<mu3en> BluesKaj, navatwo: good to hear!
<Daskreech> hyper_ch: ssh is about as fast as a normal dd with network latency
<mu3en> BluesKaj, not sure /etc/network/interfaces is used by network manager
<mu3en> /etc/resolv.conf surely is
<hyper_ch> well, "fastest" way would be to switch harddisks, but not sure if that would void warranty
<mu3en> but my /etc/network/interfaces always stays empty with just the lo lines
<mu3en> and if i add any kind of other lines (eth0, wlan0, etc...) then the networkmanager stops treating those interfaces...
<meganerdca> mu3en: why are you using /etc/network/interfaces?
<BluesKaj>  /etc/network/interfaces affects network manager . let's put it that way
<mu3en> meganerdca
<mu3en> meganerdca, i'm not
<mu3en> meganerdca but sometimes it gets written and then it screws up network managers
<mu3en> meganerdca seems to always be top of the reasons why people's wifi/enet doesn't work
<BluesKaj> I don't use network manager personally ..ethernet  on static IP /lan here
<meganerdca> mu3en: interesting, I have not seen that.
<mu3en> either that or /etc/resolv.conf getting set to something odd like 127.0.0.1 instead of 192.168.1.1 or 8.8.8.8
<meganerdca> I use /etc/network/interfaces all the time on our servers and routers, but have not needed to touch it on my laptop in a long time.
<navatwo> ohh
<meganerdca> mu3en: there are not a lot of Linux users around here, so I don't see that a lot :)
<mu3en> BluesKaj, if you have a desktop machine, or a server, then you actually do all your config via /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf if you are on a notebook/tablet/etc... and roaming a lot, network manager saves time
<BluesKaj> I have the nameserver dns IP set in the router , resolv.conf doesn't seem to need it
<navatwo> I think I know why /etc/network/interfaces was set.. when I installed, I had to manually specify my wireless info
<meganerdca> mu3en: 8.8.8.8 for a nameserver entry should still work, unless the network you are on blocks outbound DNS requests
<BluesKaj> mu3en, well wifi requires NM for convenience . mu3en , agreed :)
<mu3en> meganerdca: i always set mine manually to 8.8.8.8, especially if using connman, which seems to set it to 127.0.0.1 after suspend...bizarre
<mu3en> navatwo, in effect if you are manually installing then you end up adding some lines in there on the command line. need to remember to remove them again after!
<meganerdca> mu3en: that is bizarre.  I use 127.0.0.1 most of the time (I install bind as a local caching nameserver) except at home and at work
<meganerdca> mu3en: I have not seen it get added or changed unless I do it.
<mu3en> meganerdca, the install is very minimal on that (tablet) machine, so i guess nothing runs on localhost (but resolv.conf is rewritten by connmand and it is noted in a comment at the top of the file)
<mu3en> meganerdca, strangely, on first boot, it sets my regular dns, but after suspend/disconnect it resets that...
<BluesKaj> I've never been able to get wpa_supplicant to work with /network/interfaces..seen a few tutorials claiming how easy it is to so but the instructions haven't worked for my belkin ralink usb adapter ..wicd does tho.
<pradeepbp> how do i channel list in quassel
<pradeepbp> how do i get a channel list in quassel ?
<DarthFrog> pradeepbp:  Try "/list".
<BluesKaj> pradeepbp, /list in the server textbox
<meganerdca> BluesKaj: the interfaces file and wpa_supplicant worked fine for me
<mu3en> BluesKaj, it does work to do it full manual with wpasupplicant and /etc/network/interfaces
<Daskreech> !alis | pradeepbp
<ubottu> pradeepbp: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<BluesKaj> meganerdca, mu3en , laptops , right? , not a usb wifi adapter I bet ./
<mu3en> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/8344/
<BluesKaj> mu3en, I see you have the same IP for dns-nameservers as the gateway ...the dns servers are set in the router ?
<mu3en> BluesKaj: got a feeling that i've used roughly the same setup with a usb key too. and yes, that is a VERY old config where the router did NS!
<BluesKaj> that's the way I have it setup , resolv.conf is left alone
<mu3en> right
<mu3en> good for stable connections
<mu3en> one point in that config was to convert the passphrase used in /etc/network/interfaces
<mu3en> it's fundamentally 'insecure' i guess, but ou could do it vis an encrypted file or so on instead if you felt like it.
<BluesKaj> mu3en, well wifi is a fine with wicd now so I don't fiddle with the supplicant anymore , but I had no ralink wifi for about a yr til wicd was fixed
<BluesKaj> NM worked at first , but then it quit after one day, with no updates
<mu3en> hehe yeah, wicd does the trick now for sure
<mu3en> in general liking connman (especially under e17)
<BluesKaj> this is on 10.10
<JackNocturne> hello, i'm trying to install kde on a ubuntu 10.04 server platform, but it tells me kde-core cannot be found. How come?
<Riddell> JackNocturne: there's no such package
<JackNocturne> I'm aware it is a metapackage, but shouldn't it install anyway?
<Riddell> JackNocturne: as I say, that's no such package
<Riddell> JackNocturne: I recommend kubuntu-desktop
<JackNocturne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
 * Daskreech seconds the recommendation
<JackNocturne> check first list
<Riddell> JackNocturne: that looks very out of date
<mu3en> hmm...
<Daskreech> Riddell: There isn't really an equal for that in KDE4's reign is there?
<JackNocturne> thanks for the info Rendell, i will install kubuntu-desktop.
<JackNocturne> my mistake, Riddell not Rendell
<BluesKaj> if at first you don't succeed , install kubuntu desktop. That's a good motto :)
<DarthFrog> At first, install kubuntu-desktop.  That's a better one. :-)
<BluesKaj> especially now that gnome seems to be splitting into 2 camps
<Daskreech> It is?
<BluesKaj> Mr Shuttleworth has to make a decision soon
<DarthFrog> About what?
<meganerdca> Daskreech: not Gnome, Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> BBL .... stuff to do
<Daskreech> Gnome is doing GNOME Shell
<Daskreech> Ubuntu is doing Unity and GNOME shell
<Daskreech> what's the splitting?
<meganerdca> Daskreech: there isn't one
<Daskreech> ah ok
<meganerdca> Daskreech: just FUD and blowhards with blogs
<BluesKaj> meganerdca, more than just that, there's some serious disagreement and complaining going on in #ubuntu about it .
<meganerdca> BluesKaj: perhaps in #ubuntu, but upstream where the real work happens there does not seem to be a lot of noise
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Well that happens every release :)
<meganerdca> BluesKaj: there is a lot of interesting things happening right now, I would not get too invested in any of it right now
<Daskreech> You can install GNOME Shell, Unity and as I understand it Gnome 2 so there shouldn't be that much of an issue
<BluesKaj> meganerdca, that's because those guys are afarid to show their hands , beleive me there's a rift coming ..been on thses chats for 7 yrs now and I haven't seen this kind of political infighting since the introduction of pulesaudio
<BluesKaj> :)
<meganerdca> BluesKaj: Wayland is more interesting IMO than this.
<Daskreech> If anything they can just go to Debian for a few years if they really really really don't like KDE
<BluesKaj> fine , but wayland is pretty far into the future
<Daskreech> and Gnome hardcore really really really don't like KDE
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, too bad for them , I say :)
<kujules> I am sorry. Can kubuntu-user use every ubuntu-package or debian-package?
<Daskreech> Yeah. The options they have if they don't like GNOME shell are Xfce and WIndows
<BluesKaj> they probly watch cartoonsa all day too , to get their anim fix
<meganerdca> BluesKaj: This whole political infighting thing is overblown.  Outside of #ubuntu, it seems more business as usual.
<Daskreech> kujules: in some theory yes
<DarthFrog> The origin of GNOME was to be anti-KDE.  Right from the start, they wanted nothing to do with KDE.
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: yes but it's probably grown even stronger over time
<BluesKaj> meganerdca, well, your entitled to your opinion , but I disagree.
<kujules> what Kpackage shows, kubuntu-users can "use"?
<Daskreech> kujules: correct
<DarthFrog> !repo | kujules
<ubottu> kujules: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: It's the same thing that happened with KDE 4 but just they are getting reactions before hand because they are a lot more public. Mostly because they aer trying to avoid KDE 4.0
<DarthFrog> kujules: If the repository is correctly set up in Kubuntu, you can use the packages in it.
<kujules> okie
<meganerdca> BluesKaj: thats fine.  I stopped getting worked up about these sorts of things before Ubuntu even came along.  I have seen these so called issues come and go.
<DarthFrog> KDE 4.0 was an unfortunate release.  It should not have been a .0 name.
<meganerdca> BluesKaj: pulseaudio was a fart compared to the hurricane of ALSA vs OSS
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: it also shouldn't have been in distros
<meganerdca> DarthFrog: the distros screwed KDE 4, the KDE ppl were very clear on what 4.0 was and was not
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Exactly.  Which is why it shouldn't have been named .0.  The distros figured it was ready for prime-time.
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, kde4 was difficult at first , I didn't like it much due to it's probs on my setup, but eventually the fixes won me over
<Goliath> hey i am restoring my grub with grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt/root (should i include the --no-floppy)?
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: shows a little ignorance as to how Distros work but.. :)
<DarthFrog> meganerdca: By naming it .0 and intending it to be a development release, went against the grain.
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: The distros want the latest and greatest. :-)
<DarthFrog> Anyway, all this is off-topic.
<Daskreech> Goliath: umm. I guess you could what you have should be fine
<Goliath> Daskreech: i have no floppy
<Daskreech> Goliath: in that case it really will not make any difference :)
<Goliath> oh kk
<BluesKaj> offtopic it may be but there was no activity in here yesterday for almost 2 hrs ...so a little activity today is a good thing
<BackToBack> Hi'
<Daskreech> hi BackToBack
 * BluesKaj looks at elcheapo laptops for summer trips
<Daskreech> 50 dollah LapTap!
<BluesKaj> well under 500 , or so
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  My Dell Inspiron 15N (came with Ubuntu installed) was only US$299. :-)
<Goliath> Daskreech: hey should i run grub-install as sudo ?
<Daskreech> Goliath: yes
<Goliath> Daskreech: is it a problem if i run the script 2 times?
<Daskreech> Goliath: Nope
<Daskreech> It's a clobber event
<Goliath> !google clobber
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Daskreech> ha ha ha
<Daskreech> Goliath: In UNIX a clobber event is one which destroys whatever is there before without warning you
<Goliath> nice
<Daskreech> So if you copy something into a directory that has a file of the same name then the old file just gets clobbered
<Goliath> so it means overwrite
<Daskreech> when you install grub it clobbers what ever was there before (including itself)
<Daskreech> Goliath: It means overwrite without warning
<Goliath> Daskreech: btw i used gparted and change my partitions, so i need to update fstab now
<Goliath> Daskreech: is there any guide for that?
<Goliath> i will use blkid to get the new uuids
<Daskreech> Ahmm.. A guide? Hmm the #kubuntu channel? :)
<Goliath> Daskreech: btw is /etc/fstab distro depended?
<Daskreech> but you are on the right path back up the fstab and then use blkid to replace the IDs and you should be ok
<Daskreech> No it's not
<Daskreech> it's part of the SysV Unix standard
<Goliath> so it never changes?
<Daskreech> Popular enough that things like udev and upstart support it
<Goliath> or gets updated
<Daskreech> Not that often
<Daskreech> Never is a strong word
<Goliath> Daskreech: this is my fstab http://pastebin.com/v3SXDZU5
<Goliath> i just change the uuids at the bottom lines?
<ct529> hi everybody, I have a serious problem here .... when you maximise / minimise konsole the entire desktop freezes .... 10.10 64 bit with kde 4.6.1 same problem with kde 4.6.0
<ct529> I have googled and it seems to be kubuntu specific
<Daskreech> Goliath: correct
<Daskreech> ct529: That's possible
<ct529> Daskreech: what do you mean?
<Goliath> Daskreech: does it matter if they are logical partitions or not? cause my /home and swap used to be primary now i made them logical
<Daskreech> ct529: That it is Kubuntu specific
<Daskreech> Goliath: not to Fstab
<Daskreech> Grub really wants /boot to be primary but that's about it
<Goliath> Daskreech: ok also, i created with windowsXP a primary ntfs partition, i have its uuid, what should i write in fstab to mount it?
<Daskreech> Same thing as the rest
<Daskreech> the UUID
<Daskreech> ntfs
<Goliath> UUID=ec8d8c1b-bf47-4f10-982d-856b472cbabe /windows ntfs defaults 0 1
<Daskreech> where you want it to mount
<Goliath> for example?
<Daskreech> yes
<Goliath> or ntfs-3g?
<Daskreech> ntfs-3g
<Goliath> ok ty
<Goliath> Daskreech: btw would i need to change any grub config? (i use grub1 btw)
<Daskreech> Probably
<Goliath> Daskreech: which one?
<ct529> Daskreech: yes .... but what is the solution?
<Daskreech> ct529: don't know I never heard of that before You could ask in #kubuntu-devel if there is a fix
<Peace-> ct529: hi :P
<Peace-> hi channel :)
<Daskreech> Hello Peace-
<Peace-> hey Daskreech
<Goliath> hey i changed some of my partitions with gparted, i updated my fstab. Do i need to do anything with grub configs? (grub1 here)
<Peace-> i guess uuid
<Peace-> should be fixed
<Peace-> Goliath: google how to get uuid
<Goliath> i have uuid
<Pici> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ct529> Peace:hi there
<Daskreech> Goliath: If you didn't change the order of the partitions then no
<Daskreech> Pici: Grub doesn't use UUID
<Goliath> Daskreech: what is the grub config file?
<Goliath> i can check its uuids to be sure
<Daskreech> Should be in /boot
<Pici> Daskreech: I was just answering the 'google how to get uuid' question, I probably should have read more of the backscroll.
<DarthFrog> Goliath: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Goliath> Daskreech: i cant see it
<Goliath> pff
<Daskreech> Goliath: What DarthFrog said
<Daskreech> or .. croaked
<Pici> heh
<Daskreech> It's hard to work out over the internet :)
<DarthFrog> Ribbet!
<Daskreech> Pici: sorry :) Peace-: Grub does not use UUID it has it's own method of finding paritions
<Goliath> Daskreech: there isnt a cfg in my /boot/grub
<Daskreech> Kroak!
<DarthFrog> Goliath: That's for GRUB 2.  If you have GRUB 1, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Goliath> DarthFrog: i cant find that either
<Goliath> DarthFrog: maybe it got deleted?
<Goliath> i just used grub-install to install grub
<DarthFrog> Goliath: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Daskreech> Goliath: install a kernel
<Daskreech> part of the install procedure is to rebuild that file
<Goliath> Daskreech: i found it
<Goliath> was looking at the livecds /boot
<Daskreech> lol :)
<Daskreech> That did seem strange
<ubergoat> hi everyone
<elijah> When I am in chrome, and download a file, then right click and select "show in folder", dolphin opens but doesn't focus in foreground, it does flash in the menu bar but no focus, where do I change focus setting priorities again?
<Daskreech> elijah: press alt+ctrl+A :)
<Goliath> Hey i want to mount with fstab the ntfs partition i created with windowsXP. Should i use ntfs or ntfs-3g filesystem?
<Daskreech> Goliath: Mount it and see what it's mounted with but should be ntfs-3g
<Goliath> UUID=D4502C3F502C2AA6 /windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 1
<Goliath> Daskreech: does this sound right?
<Daskreech> Looks right
<Daskreech> put it in fstab then type sudo mount /windows
<DarthFrog> Goliath: Replace "ntfs-3g" with just "ntfs" in fstab.
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: was that how it worked?
<DarthFrog> ntfs-3g is the driver.  ntfs is the type of file system.
 * Daskreech really needs to take a week and remember how Windows does things
<Daskreech> ah that does make sense
<Goliath> i thin ntf-3g is for write support
<DarthFrog> Goliath: Again, ntfs-3g is the Linux driver, not the type of file system.
<Goliath> everyone is telling me ntfs-3g
<DarthFrog> Goliath:  Try this first, then: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw /dev/<partition> /mnt/disk
<DarthFrog> You will probably have to "sudo mkdir /mnt/disk" first.
<Goliath> i mounted the partitions with ntfs-3g
<Goliath> i remember that
<DarthFrog> Hmm, "-t ntfs-3g" worked.  i sit corrected. :-)
<elijah> Daskreech: That works but I want it to default to being in focus everytime, I know there is a setting for focus priority
<Daskreech> elijah: alt+f2 -> focus
<Goliath> i am adding windowsXP to my grub/menu.lst.  should i use rootnoverify= or just root= ?
<DarthFrog> Goliath: Why are you using GRUB 1?  GRUB 2 will do all that for you automagically.
<Goliath> i want that
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install grub2
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know of a version of Ubuntu that uses Enlightenment for its desktop environment?
<Daskreech> Ebuntu?
<Daskreech> or ... install kubuntu server and then apt-get install enlightenment
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Yeah but that'll not be a distro that is designed for E.
<DarthFrog> !ebuntu
<DarthFrog> Hmm, Botty knows nothing about Ebuntu.
<Daskreech> I just guessed :)
<DarthFrog> Swing and a miss. :-)
<Daskreech> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Daskreech> Oh that's recognized now
<Daskreech> They were just a bunch of people for a long time
<Daskreech> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Daskreech> ah hmm
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: I still stand by my just install enlightenment stance though :)
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Yeah, that'd probably be enough to have a look-see at it.  Which is all I want to do. :-)
<DarthFrog> It's been a long time since I saw E.  Back in the day, it looked gorgeous.
<Daskreech> It's why I use LInux now :)
<dell_> my bluetooth adapter is not found
<meganerdca> in the 90s it was awesome
<nate_> hello
<nate_> I need help installing alsa drivers and realtek audio drivers
<meganerdca> nate_: drivers are part of the kernel, in a sense they are pre-installed
<nate_> it says unzip source code but I cant get in the correct directory
<dell_> how do i make the kernel find it
<meganerdca> nate_: I am heading out but you are probably going to have to be more specific.  Which audio card, are there modules already loaded.
<nate_> I know it already has drivers but these replace the ones installed with kubuntu so I can have 5.1
<meganerdca> nate_: are you sure you need them?
<nate_> realtek alc883
<meganerdca> nate_: I have 7.1 with default drivers on my usb audio card
<meganerdca> nate_: lspci
<nate_> I need them to get all my sound ports working
<nate_> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<dell_> any help
<nate_> and the mic is jack is broken so I need to change one in the front to mic in
<nate_> can someone just help me get in the right directory?
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> I'm having alot of problems with Kopete this last 2 days. I can't connect to MSN cause it crashes then. I get SIGSEGV
<dell_> use emesen
<dell_> if u want msn
<x_link> So now I wanted to try to re-install Kopete to see if that would help. But when I use "sudo aptitude purge kopete" it want's to remove kubuntu-desktop as well?
<DarthFrog> x_link: kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package.  It won't remove KDE.
<x_link> DarthFrog: Okey, so it will _only_ remove kopete?
<DarthFrog> !kubuntu-desktop | x_link
<ubottu> x_link: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<x_link> DarthFrog: Okey, thanks!
<dell_> i cant find the driver for my bluetooth in the additional drivers
<dell_> neither is there any bluetoothh device when i do lspci
<dell_> wat to do ?
<Goliath> I am dual booting linux with windowsXP. i edit now /boot/grub/menu.lst in rootnoverify should i use the partition windows is installed at, or where grub is? (the bootloader)
<Daskreech> If you want to boot Windows point it at the windows partition
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Daskreech> dell_: if your kernel doesn't pick it up that might be a problem
<Daskreech> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dell_> when ever i click on a link in a file or e.g the one u posted here it opens in Kompozer
<dell_> how do i disable that ! its really annoying
<Daskreech> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations
<dell_> there is no advanced
<Daskreech> Grrr
<Daskreech> !default is To change the default application for a filetype go to SystemSettings -> File Associations
<Daskreech> dell_: ignore the advanced then ;)
<dell_> thx man
<dell_> its working but im still stuck on the bluetooth
<gae> ciao
<Starminn> I can't access anything within Desktop Effects in System Settings.
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> DarthFrog: it was ntfs
<Goliath> ntfs-3g wasnt recognized by fstab on boot
<ajay> hello
<folorn> dont suppose any of you folks have run LPVM partitioner have ya?
<Daskreech> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shane4ubuntu> what is the nice gui app to compare two directories and see if one is missing a file?
<areichman> shane4ubuntu: dolphin? Open 2 tabs and see both directories side by side?
<areichman> but if I really wanted to do it I would probably use rsync in 'test' mode or whatever they call it. See what files it would sync
<rekcuFniarB> Krusader
<areichman> it's a job for a file manager :-)
<staar2> hello
<brucelee> Hi newbie here!  I would like to know why my internet connection does not work in kde yet it works on gnome?
<brucelee> I use a netgear wireless router
<brucelee> when I change (at log-in) from kde to gnome it connects instantly but once I change back to kde is does not connect?
<skramer_> since upgrading Akonadi to 1.5.1, it does not start any more: http://paste.kde.org/8388/
<skramer_> could anybody pls. advise why there is permissions problem regarding MySQL
<shane4ubuntu> areichman: yeah, I usually use rsync, but sometimes, I just like a gui way,
<areichman> a file manager, then. Most all should work
<shane4ubuntu> areichman: yeah, but I want it to do the work, krusader seems to be what I'm looking for.
<areichman> Enjoy :-)
<shane4ubuntu> I was thinking there was another though
<shane4ubuntu> I can't remember what it is though, I used to use it in Linux I think
<shane4ubuntu> Oh, I think it was mc!  but then krusader is the kde and looks a little nicer.
<shane4ubuntu> nope wasn't mc
<gomiboy> shane4ubuntu: Kompare maybe? It compares file contents or directories
<shane4ubuntu> gomiboy: no, it was a dual pane file manager, and I used it on gnome, although it wasn't necesarily a gnome app
<shane4ubuntu> thanks though
<shane4ubuntu> I'm getting along fine with krusader, seems to be working great.
<elijah> Where can I change window focus priority for Dolphin?
<elijah> Basically, when I download a file in Chrome and then click "show in folder", dolphin just blinks the window in the menu bar and does not actually bring it into focus. I want it to open up the window and "show in folder".
<elijah> Do I have to make a window rule?
<gomiboy> elijah: top left icon -> advanced -> special app. settings -> workarounds -> focus stealing prevention = force  (should work :)
<elijah> gomiboy: Thanks!
<elijah> gomiboy: That worked! Now, maybe you can help with the second one which is related. When it shows the window, it does not highlight the file. Is that something I can fix on the OS side of things or is this Chrome specific?
<S74rk7> is there any good harddrive 'fitness' test software, or benchmarking kind of packages anyone could recommend? :)
<gomiboy> elijah: yes, i think it's app specific, but if you (like me) keep always dolphin in detailed view and ordered by date, then your file is the topmost ;)
<elijah> gomiboy: Ok, thanks, I normally do that but sometimes I do a scroll down so it isn't readily visible, my downloads folder grows very large so it would be nice to not have to hit home, or any additional keys or mouse clicks.
<gomiboy> S74rk7: 'fitness' like speed test or like health status?
<elijah> S74rk7: It isn't open but I have heard good things about SpinRite - http://www.grc.com/spinrite.htm
<elijah> I am definitely interested in knowing more alternatives too
<elijah> gomiboy: The guy wrote that program in assembly language, hardcore!
<S74rk7> gomiboy: health status would be priority - for dianosing faulty hardware but speed would be useful info also...
<gomiboy> S74rk7: the simplest speed test is hdparm (-t and -T switches), for health install smartmontools which read the smart hd informations
<S74rk7> thanks for all the input guys :)
<elijah> gomiboy: Thx, for hdparm how do I tell which device I need?
<gomiboy> hdparm -t /dev/sda for example
<elijah> gomiboy: How do I tell if my main drive is sda?
<elijah> well, it appears that it is!
<gomiboy> drives are named by channel, sda = first channel sdb = second and so no, use fdisk -l to see all drives and partition
<elijah> gomiboy: DOes hdparm have a way to perform write timings as well?
<gomiboy> no, that's why i said it's simple :P...
<elijah> gomiboy: gotcha
<elijah> gomiboy: fdisk -l gives no output
<gomiboy> running as root?
<gomiboy> i mean sudo ...
<elijah> gomiboy: lol, I should have known to try that! thx
<gomiboy> elijah: a simple write test would be: dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/test bs=500M count=1 ; rm /tmp/test
<elijah> gomiboy: wow,. that actually worked!
<elijah> gomiboy: thanks!
<elijah> slow as shite
<gomiboy> elijah: i get 48.5 MB/s on my 7 years old drive... you?
<elijah> gomiboy:  28.8 MB/s on a 4-5 year old laptop at 90%+ capacity
<elijah> I am so ready for an SSD
 * James147 notes that drives lose performance when they are that full ^^
<elijah> I have been putting SSDs in all my friends computers, and am so jealous! They are so bloody fast!
<folorn> hmm
<elijah> James147: Yeah, I keep trying to delete stuff but it never ends...
<James147> elijah: 30mb/s is very slow for a drive :S
<gomiboy> well, being a laptop, it's supposed to be that way...
<elijah> James147: Yeah, it is painful!
<James147> elijah: then what you want is a larger drive, not an ssd
<elijah> James147: Yeah, I want that too, what I really want is a new laptop that can have two drives..
<James147> gomiboy: laptop drives arnt ment to be slower ^^ as far as i know
<elijah> But I am looking for one that has a pointer stick (middle of keyboard) and also works well on *nix.
<James147> thinkpad?
<elijah> I would put a 2TB HDD and a 64GB SSD in it!
<gomiboy> James147: afaik a typical laptop drive spins at 5400, while a destop one at 7200...
<James147> gomiboy: still, 30mb is slow ^^
<gomiboy> save energy, save the planet! :D
<James147> gomiboy: reading slow != save energy... infact I would say the opposite
<elijah> James147: Do thinkpads have dual drive slots?
<James147> ^^ since the drive takes longer to read the same amount of data it has to be spinning longer and cannot spin down
<James147> elijah: dont know,
<gomiboy> James147: you would be right if spinning drives worked like this: read - spin down - read - spin down... but they do: read - wait - wait -wait - spin down etc :3
 * James147 can hear he laptop spin up when reading is done ^^
<elijah> THe w701ds Thinkpad looks pretty badass!
<elijah> http://www.lenovo.com/shop/americas/content/pdf/notebooks/ThinkPad/W-Series/W701-W701ds_datasheet.pdf
<meganerdca> James147: I have a Latitude E4600 and a Thinkpad X41.  Both have pointer sticks and both work well with Linux.
<elijah> Wonder if the wacom tablet runs on *nix
<James147> elijah: they do
<James147> ^^ better then most other tablets
<elijah> James147: Sweet!
#kubuntu 2011-03-29
<Alonea> having a slight issue with Kate. How do I force it to not turn on syntax highlighting? the syntax highlighting for LISP would be fine if it highlighted the matching parentheses, but its not. How do I get it to stop switching the syntax highlighting or how do I get it to show matching parentheses like it does on "normal" mode?
<James147> Alonea: tools > highlighting ..
<Alonea> James147: I did, but it changed it back when I saved
<Alonea> James147: though it seems odd it doesn't show matching when on LISP mode seeing how its all parentheses.
<roxy> I cant get my mic to work... what are some things i could install to get it to work?
<Mase_wk> roxy: most likely you don't need to install anything to get it to work. It's usually a configuration issue, or in somecases the driver for the soundcard isn't fully implemented
<quant> roxy: start by checking the mixer settings
<Alonea> roxy: for me, getting rid of pulseaudio fixed my mic, but make sure its pulseaudio is the culprit, though its easy to reinstall if its not.
<James147> roxy: ^^ firstly though, make sure the capture devices arnt muted in lasamixer
<James147> alsamixer ^^ (run it in a terminal)
<roxy> kk checking things and doing things let ya know in a bit :)
<roxy> James147:  ok in alsamixer there is no bar thing for the mic :-s
<James147> roxy: but is it muted? (also make sure your looking at the capture devices)
<James147> ^^ f4 to switch to capture
<James147> and f6 to change sound card if you have more then one
<roxy> James147: I gots it and the mic option there was on 0 there
<Alonea> roxy: out of curiosity, is it a built in mic on a eee netbook or a regular plugin mic? if its USB, it can be finicky.
<roxy> built in and my computer is a netbook
<Alonea> roxy: 0 means its on, MM means mute
<roxy> what does it mean in playback option that it has no bar on it?
<roxy> last time i got it to work was something i installed cant member(done it in terminal) but it brought up pluseaudio preferences and went to input devices and turned it on and the mic worked...
<James147> pavucontrol ?
<naomi_> >_>
<roxy> James147: thankies that is it :)
<naomi_> Uhh.
<genii-around> naomi_: Do you have some Kubuntu related support question?
<naomi_> I have no idea what on earth i'm doing with half of this stuff.
<Mase_wk> naomi_: perhaps if you were able to phrase your goal in the form of a question, someone in the channel may be able to help you understand whatever your trying to do
<James147> naomi_: any spicific question you want us to help wih?
<naomi_> I'm new to the whole linx thing. I'm not sure how to do anything, regarding like downloading stuff. Or having to do commands and stuff in the terminal window.
<naomi_> linux.^
<James147> naomi_: you dont really need to worry about doing anything in a terminal ^^ though it is useful to learn and a very powerful tool
<kujules> i am new too, i like kpackagekit :D
<James147> naomi_: as for downloading things, what thigs?
<James147> kujules: yup, package managment software is one of the great features of linux :D
<andyflag> Hello guys.
<kujules> no need of use commands, easiest way
<James147> kujules: ??
<kujules> i am talking of kpackagekit
<James147> kujules: yeah, most command line utils have nice gui alternitives :)
 * James147 still finds it more effecient to use the terminal though... at elast most of the time :D
<kujules> yes it is. I am sorry but, i press the S-Abf + R < my pc does not react
<genii-around> Abf?
<James147> S-Abf?
<kujules> the terminal is for professional users
<naomi__> Yeah but for downloading things?
<naomi__> I had to download Konversation in the terminal window. >.>
<kujules> S-Abf -> magic Sysrg key
<naomi__> Or install, whatever.
<James147> kujules: would say intermediate or greater, not neccessorly professional
<kujules> naomi, i started to use kubuntu for nearly 2 weeks,  and i give up to unterstand how to install things , because i have kpackagekit
<James147> naomi__: most programs can easaly be downloaded and install via a packagemanagment software, there is kpackagekit for the gui, or apt-get for the command line
<James147> kujules: ^^ that is how you install things :)
<kujules> not really
<kujules> for example i tried to install firefox
<kujules> i search 2 days, no result!
<kujules> i came here, read what ubotto gave
<kujules> and i type that in terminal! wow, i have firefox :D
<naomi__> what is kpackagekit?
<James147> naomi__: kpackagekit is a software managment application ^^ it manages software :) basically it can download install update and remove packages (and packages can contain applications)
<naomi__> is that like ummm synaptic package manager or something?
<naomi__> i have that.
<James147> naomi__: yes, though synaptic is what the gnome desktop envrioment uses...
<James147> naomi__: so i have to ask, are you using kubuntu or ubuntu ?  :)
<naomi__> thats what i have. >.>
<naomi__> i have no idea lol.
<naomi__> i searched "irc clients for linux" and it gave me this.
<naomi__> ubuntu i think?
<naomi__> ermm. 10.04?
<James147> naomi__: both kubuntu and ubuntu share the same versioning ^^ :)
<naomi__> so how does this synaptic thing work?
<naomi__> how does answering noob's questions all day not get frustrating. :P
<James147> naomi__: you might want to ask that in #ubuntu they will better deal with gnome related questions
<naomi__> okie thanks.
<S74rk7> hey everyone, just a quick question..is there a keyboard shortcut for locking + unlocking widgets? or where shoult I be looking to set/change this? under global, standard or custom keyboard shortcuts?
<bobthebuilder> hi all, newbie here.  I was wondering can I get skype for kubuntu? I have looked in the repositories but there are just add-ons?
<James147> bobthebuilder: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<James147> ^^ not that it ever updates
<bobthebuilder> it never updates?
<James147> they have prity much abandoned sykepe for linux without actually say as much ^^ its been taged beta 2 for years now :p
<bobthebuilder> lol..really? Oh my, so long as it works I guess?
<James147> it works ^^
<James147> jut far behind in features :(
<bobthebuilder> yer, its a shame but still, if it can used on voip and sharing files then I'm happy at that :)
<bobthebuilder> well, thank you James147 I will go and see if all is well now it's installed....thanx again.
<_sophia> hai
<_sophia> i'm looking at files from my Windows partition
<_sophia> what i want to do is put them on the desktop
<_sophia> not on the little specialised desktop, on the general one
<_sophia> how do i do so?
<_sophia> nvm ^_^
<_sophia> okay, totally have a questio
<_sophia> i want to make one of those self-contained desktops to put pdfs and a few other things in? how to do so such that it is in the actual folder on the desktop, not merely on the desktop on the first layer
<James147> _sophia: you talking about the folder view?
<_sophia> now how do i place things i have on the desktop, into the folder view? ;d
<James147> _sophia: you cant... since the things on the desktop are widgets, and the filder view wants files or folders (you can find the orignal files and place them in the folder however)
<_sophia> o_O
<_sophia> i thought the things on the desktop are icons
<James147> and icons are widgets :) at least on the desktop and panel
<James147> if you drag a file to the desktop plasma creates an icon that points to that file ^^
<James147> _sophia: this might be intresting: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma
<_sophia> ty, will look at that in a bit, playing chess right now >.>
<James147> ^^ although its abit dated now :p
<CartoonCat> hellos
<CartoonCat> so i did a fresh install of kubuntu today. did the update, and now my standard user is a bit messed up
<Mase_wk> CartoonCat: can you provide us with some more information so that we can help you.
<CartoonCat> was fine before the update. now, when i try to install from a .deb, give the password, it /looks/ like it says 'your user is not in the sudoers' but it flashes /very/ fast
<CartoonCat> Mase_wk: working on it, sorry slow typing
<CartoonCat> at the same time, konsole is not acting right, like all my bash settings are, wrong or gone. (no tab, no colors, etc)
<Mase_wk> CartoonCat: so if you move to a VT and type sudo bash does it work as expected ?
<CartoonCat> i will see
<James147> s/sudo bash/sudo -i/
<James147> :)
<CartoonCat> Mase_wk: ah that /does/ say im not in the sudoers
<Mase_wk> ok, and you were previously ?
<James147> CartoonCat: what does "groups" say?
<CartoonCat> Mase_wk: Yes, or at least i assume so since these things were working before the upgrade
<CartoonCat> James147: good call, only my own group
<CartoonCat> i know that isnt right at all
<James147> CartoonCat: you need to be in the admin group to have sudo rights
<Mase_wk> and you're logging in as the same user as you were before ?
<CartoonCat> Mase_wk: yessir
<James147> CartoonCat: reboot to recovery mode and add yourself to the group
<Mase_wk> and the upgrade finished successfully ?
<CartoonCat> I /can/ su to root still
<CartoonCat> Mase_wk: it said so, piped up said /reboot was needed ot finish/ did so, and blamo
<James147> ^^ you should never beable to su to root :p
<Mase_wk> hmm ok interesting. not something i've ever experienced
<CartoonCat> James147: yea i know, one of kubs slight, failings
<CartoonCat> a quick setting of root pass and its better
<James147> CartoonCat: its not a failing ^^ it to stop attacks agienst week root passwords
<James147> with sudo you shouldnt need the root password
<CartoonCat> James147: I know, thats why I set root pass to a variant of my WPA passwords =)
 * James147 thinks thats even worst O-o
<CartoonCat> really? interesting. id liek to hear why
<Daskreech> You can brute a WPA with some tricks
<James147> wpa keys are sharable ^^ and that
<Daskreech> it might be a stretch to think that someone would translate that to your machine but it's not that far a stretch
<CartoonCat> ok, you didnt read it the way i meant it. it /is not/ a wpa key that is used, i use the wpa key algo to genrate a hex (and use the first 30 chars of it)
<Mase_wk> CartoonCat: anything important should get it's own unique password and a long one at that
<Mase_wk> size does matter :)
<James147> but then i have to ask why root even needs a password when you have sudo ^^
<CartoonCat> James147: im old school, root always had a pw and no user had sudo rights
<James147> CartoonCat: then remove sudo ^^ no point in having two secutiry holes
<CartoonCat> James147: do you really think a strong root password is a security hole?
<James147> CartoonCat: any password is more of a hole then a disabled account ^^
<CartoonCat> James147: ok ill grant that. ill rephrase. do you really think that a 30 char, mixed case/let/num password is burtable whith in a reasonable time frame ?
<James147> ^^ and you remember that password with out it being writed down?
<Mase_wk> ir's basically about layering your system
<CartoonCat> Nope, but it also is not stored in one palce whole, its in 4 parts in a list of a few dozen other, same length char groups
<Mase_wk> each layer of security just makes it less likely that anyone motivated enough will be able to get access to your machine in the time frame that is suitable for them
<James147> ^^ seems more effort then not having a password
<Daskreech> James147: ha ha when you change your arguement to being too much effort I think you may be losing ground :)
<CartoonCat> James147: your likely right. ill look at moving past it.
<James147> Daskreech: I mean, you have a password on your root for convience (if you get lock out of sudo?) but if you have to find 4 parts of the password to gain access again, you may as well boot to recovery mode
<Daskreech> Remove recovery mode!!!
<Daskreech> In any case won't recovery mode ask for the password now that root has one?
<James147> Daskreech: then you can always boot a live cd for such times
<Mase_wk> you could always have myfavouriteversetoasongthatiknowreallywell
<CartoonCat> hahah, boot what ?
<Mase_wk> which would still be very difficult to brute force
<CartoonCat> no optical, no usb boot options
<Daskreech> Mase_wk: Written in  l33t then converted to chinese :)
<James147> CartoonCat: recovery mode ^^ should drop you to a root prompt... not sure if it asks for a password if you set one though
<Daskreech> How'd you get kubuntu on there?
<CartoonCat> James147: yea i know rec mode is there, i had not got ot killing it yet
<Mase_wk> Daskreech: good thing ubuntu has a utf8 term by default :)
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: bios password, its one of the other groups on the list
 * Mase_wk wonders what l33t is in chinese :)
<CartoonCat> as a point, that  part list makes up pretty much all my passwords everywhere, but with any idea how to combine them, your going to be working for a while
<CartoonCat> wth, missed the 4
<James147> CartoonCat: bios pass is only as secure as the lock on the box ^^ which most people dont have
<James147> since all you need to do is remove the battery to reset the bios :p
<CartoonCat> James147: na that doesnt work on most laptops
<James147> but unless you in a very untrusting envrioment you dont need to worry about phycial access to th comp ^^
<CartoonCat> well, its a laptop
<CartoonCat> \it\ goes to the untrusting environs willingly
<James147> CartoonCat: is the drive encrypted?
<CartoonCat> James147: has a password but no, ive not done full hd enc
<CartoonCat> i know, i got lazy there
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Bodhi
<uwe> wer kennt sich mit bion einstellungen aus? Guten morgen.
<uwe> bios
<uwe> wer kennt sich mit bion einstellungen aus? Guten morgen.
<uwe> bios
<Mase_wk> uwe: please don't double post, and BIOS is not really kubuntu related
<_sophia> if i have an icon on my desktop, how do i figure out where the icon points?
<_sophia> o.o?
<_human_blip_> system-config-printer-kde crashes for me since upgrade to 4.6.1 via kubuntu backports ppa. crash still happens after upgrade to natty. details here: http://paste.kde.org/8411/
<_human_blip_> any ideas how to track it down?
<Mase_wk> _human_blip_: you can install the debug symbols and get the backtrace
<esa> hallo
<_human_blip_> Mase_wk: is there an associated dbg package? it is python. there is already a backtrace here: http://paste.kde.org/8411/
<Starminn> How do I enable Desktop Effects when the options are all grayed out?
<susundberg> Like the "Enable desktop effects"
<susundberg> ?
<susundberg> afaik if that's grayed out it means that your driver does not support desktop effects
<Starminn> susunberg: http://imagebin.org/145457
<Starminn> I had them before on KDE but had to reinstall kubuntu-desktop.
<Starminn> On GNOME Compiz still works dreamily.
<Starminn> I'm trying to like KDE, but it's just one thing after another, and it keeps pushing me back to cooperative Gnome
<susundberg> don't know sorry. What i might do is to check .xsession-errors for some hints what is going on wrong
<susundberg> another thing might be google for "kde" + "desktop effects" + "technical issues" + "your display driver" if you haven't done that yet ..
<Tm_T> Starminn: I suspect your display driver is unsupported by KWin effects
<Starminn> Tm_T: They worked before.
<Starminn> susundberh: Alright.
<Tm_T> Starminn: with Kwin? what have you upgraded since?
<Starminn> susundberg: Display driver == graphics driver?
<Tm_T> ye
<Starminn> Tm_T: I installed kubuntu-desktop, and enabled Desktop effects. Then KDE decided to go postal on itself and nearly uninstalled everything KDE-based. (Been using it for 2 days) Now this time, Effects won't work.
<Starminn> Everything is the same as it was last time around.
<Tm_T> hmm, sounds strange
<Starminn> Tm_T: I agree. Everytime I try Kubuntu this stuff happens. I want to like it but it's hard when nothing wants ot work.
<Starminn> By the way, I assume http://imagebin.org/145458 it's ATI Radeon as my graphics driver?
<Starminn> Yeah, that's it. (Sorry, used to Terminal, not-so-much GUIs for this stuff)
<Starminn> Got it, guys. I'll post a link.
<Starminn> Tm_T susundberg: http://matthieu.yiptong.ca/2010/09/28/enable-desktop-effects-in-kubuntu-10-10-using-radeon-driver/ (Thank you for the beautiful search query suggestion, by the way, susund.)
<Starminn> Just screw the GUI and manually configure it. *shrug* Works for me.
<Starminn> Thanks, both of you.
<Tm_T> Starminn: good you found the solution
<Tm_T> Starminn: I use opensource driver so all works just fine
<Tm_T> s/so/and/
<Starminn> Tm_T: 6-year-old computer, shipped with Windows XP, never really knew much about Linux at the time, and I've only been running Linux for  about 2 months now. It's a very customizable box, though, so I'll probably gradually add on and I intend to make it as open as possible.
<Tm_T> Starminn: you are apparently using opensource drivers too, weird that it didn't accept them rightaway
<Starminn> Tm_T: Ah. Goody, then. And yes, I'm not quite sure. *shrug*
<Starminn> Tm_T: Any ideas on why it says it couldn't enable Blur or Explosion when clearly Explosion is working (not sure what blur does, btu it had the same message last time too)
<Tm_T> Starminn: something is gone a mess in your system
<Starminn> :(
<Tm_T> Starminn: or so it sounds, hmmm, possibly worth checking if all what kubuntu-desktop should bring is actually installed
<Starminn> Tm_T: I've isntalled from the kubuntu-desktop package twice in the last two days. Certainly the meta package is correct.
<Starminn> Tm_T: I did save a list the first time, though, of everything it bring's supposed ot bring in case I have to uninstall it.
<Starminn> Tm_T: It's so long, though... If you wanted to read through it sure but it's very lengthy.
<Tm_T> Starminn: sorry, have no time to check
<Starminn> Tm_T: Oh, no, I wasn't expecting you to check lol
<Starminn> Tm_T: Is there anything that could give me transparent titlebars?
<Tm_T> Starminn: fake, yes, ummm...
<Tm_T> Starminn: cannot remember the name of the windeco that provided fake transparency, was it "Crystal" ?
<Tm_T> Starminn: yup, Crystal
<Starminn> Yeah, that's it
<Starminn> "Cyrstal is the default decorator since 6.6"?
<Starminn> Oh, nevermind, I see now.
<spirov92> Hi, I'm having some graphic glitches in plasma: http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1117/plasmabug.png They told me in #kde that it's probably a video driver bug. Can someone help?
<spirov92> I'm using the radeon driver btw
<Tm_T> spirov92: hi, how much mem your graphics card has?
<spirov92> about 500 mb, I think
<Tm_T> so it's not that
<tweeterweb_> hey im trying to install nvidia driver i got this error message" ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils'                   installed.  If you do have binutils installed, then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<Peace-> xD
<redjhawk> have you tried turning it off and on again? @tweeterweb_ (ok,just joking)
<redjhawk> have u installed the package?
<Peace-> redjhawk:gone
<Peace-> xD
<tweeterweb_> cant install it just show the error mesage
<Peace-> oh
<Peace-> not :D
<Peace-> tweeterweb_: ok lets see which package oyu have to install
<tweeterweb_> redhawk: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.44.run
<redjhawk> is the propietary drivers, i guess
<Peace-> yes they are
<tweeterweb_> yes
<asraniel> why don't you use the package provided by kubuntu?
<tweeterweb_> how?
<asraniel> run jockey
<asraniel> it will help you to install the driver
<asraniel> jockes is installed by default
<asraniel> jockey
<tweeterweb_> wait
<asraniel> jockey-kde actually
<Peace-> tweeterweb_: look at this http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/29/plasma_howto-throw-ball_.gif
<Peace-> tweeterweb_: i have not nvidia
<Peace-> but you can activate that using the same
<Peace-> operations
<Peace-> mm it doesnt look well
<Peace-> anywya the program is jockey-kde
<redjhawk> asraniel: and how aboit if he just installs binutils-dev and run that script again? will it work?
<redjhawk> i use ubuntu @ work and debian @ home, so i have no clue of this new (and useful) tools :)
<tweeterweb_> redjhawl: im done apt-get install binutils then install nvidia driver,i got this   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For further details,
<tweeterweb_>          please see the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<tweeterweb_>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Peace-> tweeterweb_: use jockey.kde
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> tweeterweb_: which is your language?
<tweeterweb_> peace-:english
<Peace-> so ..
<Peace-> so why you ddind't use jockey-kde?
<tweeterweb_> peace-:im done using jockey-kde it says theres no proprietary driver installed
<Peace-> screenshot please
<Peace-> of jockey-kde
<redjhawk> tweeterweb_: if you want to run that script ,then, i guess, you should run that script from a real console. control+alt+F1, then user & passworkd. Then sudo invoke-rc.d kdm and finally, run that script....
<asraniel> redjhawk: sure, but he will run into trouble everytime the kernel updates
<Peace-> +1 asraniel
<redjhawk> +1 :P
<Peace-> caffe time
<Peace-> bye bye and good day from italy
<tweeterweb_> peace-: additional drivers no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<noaXess_kubuntu> all
<noaXess_kubuntu> hey :)
<noaXess_kubuntu> have a problem since upgrade to 10.10.. microphone won't work..
<noaXess_kubuntu> if i boot from a ubuntu live-cd 10.10, microphone work..
<noaXess_kubuntu> i have a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<noaXess_kubuntu> aplay -l: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]
<tweeterweb_> how to exit x server?
<susundberg> logout
<susundberg> though it will start again -- you can shutdown it by logging in on terminal (ctrl + alt + f1) and running 'sudo service kdm stop'
<spirov92> I'm seeing a weird rendering bug in plasma: http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1117/plasmabug.png anyone know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<inj3ct0r> hi
<inj3ct0r> no body there?
<Tm_T> inj3ct0r: plenty of us here
<Peace-> Tm_T: hi
<Peace-> :)
<BluesKaj> hey Tm_T , Peace-...how's things today ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: fine here
<Peace-> BluesKaj: 20 deggree
<admiralf> hey folks, i recently wanted to upgrade my kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 because the summer term starts next week, but when i fired up the daily build in an VM it killed X.org and/or KDE while initilaising Akonadi
<admiralf> i  didnt had a deeper look into that issue, but id like to here if this is known?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, how's things = how are you and how is your day going
<admiralf> hear
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well :D because today it's 20 degree out there
<Peace-> :D
<BluesKaj> admiralf, best to ask in #ubntu_1
<admiralf> thx
<BluesKaj> #ubntu+1
<BluesKaj> ubuntu+1 ...I need my glasses fixed
<admiralf> :)
<BluesKaj> sry admiralf
<BluesKaj> ok Peace-, it's 4C here and the snow finally melting ...very cool spring so far
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) in italy we get flowers now, well maybe 4 week ago
<Peace-> weeks
<BluesKaj> Peace-, nice :)
<Peace-> spring it's the most beautifull season here for me
<Peace-> in agoust too much hot  , you would die , xD my uncle you know he is canadian and hahhahaha when he came here was agoust :P 35 -39 °
<stephdg> Peace-: where are you from?
<bobthebuilder> hi peeps, I somehow managed to move the system tray, it is now to the left and refuses to go back to the right!
<Peace-> stephdg: italy
<stephdg> Peace-: :-)
<Peace-> stephdg: you ?
<stephdg> Peace-: from US, but living in India
<Peace-> stephdg: nice !
<stephdg> Peace-: yep :)
<Peace-> stephdg: temperature?
<Peace-> well we are a "little" offtopic :D
<stephdg> Peace-: right now 30 C
<Peace-> LOL
<stephdg> and summer is not even here yet Peace- :(
<BluesKaj> bobthebuilder, click the cashew in the right corner , then use those little arrows on the left and right to move the panel
<bobthebuilder> all the panel moves including the K, folders etc...
<bobthebuilder> I would prefer to leave those as-is and just move from the i-mail-clipboard etc
<BluesKaj> maybe you lost the taskbar , bobthebuilder , add another
<BluesKaj> err taskmanager I guess
<BluesKaj> seems like they keep changing the names
 * genii-around sips and thinks about the kicker
<bobthebuilder> damn, it's gone to the top now :(
<bobthebuilder> can I reset my desktop ?
 * BluesKaj wonders if there's a plasma panel tutorial somewhere
<Peace-> BluesKaj: to do what?
<bobthebuilder> I've lost the system tray altogether now :(  as you can guess I've just switch from windoze to kubuntu :)
<James147> http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma
<bobthebuilder> thnx again james
<ua> hello eveybody
<ua> can not update, my system,  home is full but i can not clean any files? can you helpme?
<James147> ua: what do you mean you cannot clean files?
<ua> James147>thanks for answer, i mean i don't know how to clean unused files in my home partition,  take look this is result of my df -h   http://paste.ubuntu.com/586895/
<ua> <James147>as you see home is full
<ua> <James147>can you help me?
<James147> ua: umm... delete them? ... you can use du -sh <dir> to see which files and folders are using the most space in <dir>
<James147> ^^ i would start with /home (ie:  du -sh /home/USERNAME )
<James147> ua: you can try running kleansweep to clear some stuff up... though it wont clear that much space, its most likly data files that are causing the problem
<ua> James147>with witch command?
<James147> ua: kleansweep is a gui program ^^
<ua> James147>what do you mean by " its most likly data files that are causing the problem
<ua> should i install kleansweep?
<meganerd> ua: things like movies, music and the like
<ua> do  you mean that data files are = something like movies, music..?
<James147> ua: i doupt it will make much difference, it will only clear chaches and histories and such, which will barly take up any space
<James147> ua: yes
<James147> ua: as i said, use "du -sh <dir>" to see what folders are taking up the most space
<ua> no i don't have movies or music in my desktop
<ua> James147>
<James147> or filelight... the gui version of du
<James147> ua: well something is... and the only way your going to find out is by searching
<meganerd> filelight is what I use
<naomi_> some of my windows won't close by pressing the x. on java chats, digichats, i can't close the windows. is there a command or something to fix that?
<James147> du or filelight will be very usful for finding out what folders are using the space
<James147> naomi_: what programs?
<meganerd> I also use an alias that maps to "du -Pacmx --max-depth=1 . |sort -g"
<ua> James147>...searching...  but how and where?
<meganerd> naomi_: xkill
<naomi_> umm it's a digichat. to do with java. like when pm conversations pop up, i can't close them.
<meganerd> ua: install filelight, use it to scan your home folder
<ua> <James147>you said it's possible with kleansweep, can you tell me how?
<naomi_> can't exit the window by pressing X.
<ua> meganerd>thanks for answer, just filelight and using by gui, do i?
<James147> ua: no, i said it will clean up some files ^^ it wont touch your data files, while will be using most of the space
<James147> ua: just use filelight and see while files are using the space
<meganerd> ua: yes
 * James147 grumbles at java
<naomi_> lol.
<James147> naomi_: which version of java are you useing (open or sun)?
<ua> this is answer for ao-get install filelight= E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<naomi_> umm. i have no idea to be honest. how do i check?
<ua> sorry "apt-get install filelight"
<TheBuntu> does ubuntu have anything called liveusb creatore or something in that line....or is that just a fedora package.......makes the usb stick look just like it was the iso on cd...just the same...not generict like unetbootin
<meganerd> ua: sudo apt-get install filelight
<James147> !liveusb | TheBuntu
<ubottu> TheBuntu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<James147> ^^ something that does that?
<naomi_> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1~10.04.1)
<naomi_> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<naomi_> is my java.
<James147> naomi_: try using suns version of java
<James147> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ua> <meganerd>i did that, unfortunly i've had same anwswer
<James147> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<James147> ua: do you have another package manager open/running?
<BluesKaj> hmmm , kded4 using 100% cpu on both cores after installing a weather widget that froze my desktop , had to suspend kded4 in the system monitor ..is this a known issue , I see some references in google linux but no answers to whaty the cause might be .
<TheBuntu> guess i over looked the startup disk creator
<ua> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<James147> ua: do you have another package manager open/running?
<ua> no
<ua> i don't know why
<ua> i don't know why it guives me thais message
<shane4ubuntu> back up question:  I have used rsync to backup monthly my /home files, I'm really thinking about using rdiff-backup now instead.  can I just rdiff-backup into the directory I was using for rsync?
<tsimpson> shane4ubuntu: I don't see why not
<shane4ubuntu> I think rdiff-backup uses rsync to a certain degree, but then goes beyond that with extra backup options.
<shane4ubuntu> I just don't want to have to fix my backup directory afterwards.
<ua> oki am rebooting machine to see if, iam having same message..; i'll let you know,
<shane4ubuntu> I guess I could make a small test case scenario and give that a try on a small scale to be on the safe side.
<tsimpson> rsync doesn't leave anything rsync specific in the dirs, so it'd be like just copping /home to the backup dir, and starting with rdiff-backup from scratch
<tsimpson> but without having to do the actual copy of course
<shane4ubuntu> right, but rdiff-backup copies everything over too, and then somehow time stamps stuff and changes made too.
<shane4ubuntu> so I figure it will be a little faster the first time around, in that rdiff won't have to copy everything, as rsync has alread done that.
<tsimpson> I guess test it and see, but I would think it'd be fine as long as you don't use rsync once you start with rdiff
<shane4ubuntu> wow, rdiff didn't like that, failed with fatal error!
<tsimpson> I guess it really just wants to use diffs then
<shane4ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586918/   that is the error I had, I first ran rsync on a small directory to test, then rdiff and it didn't like it
<shane4ubuntu> I can force it, but I will try that with the test first.
<ua> thre's problem, i can not install anything
<ua> James147>are you there?
<James147> ua: same error?
<ua> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, that is what I wanted to know, rdiff when run with force deletes any files that are not currently in the directory, that is dangerous for my backup since I have deleted things on my desktop I don't have room for knowing I have a backup copy
<James147> ua: ^^ try what it said
<shane4ubuntu> it is essentially the same as running rsync --delete source dest
<ua> i am testing
<naomi_> kay i need to uninstall open java and install sun java? and someone told me to do this
<naomi_>  sudo apt-get remove OpenJDK-6-jre && sudo bash -c "deb http://archive.canonical.com lucid partner >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<naomi_> but it doesnt work
<FloodBotK2> naomi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ua> James147>it seems installed but i can not see the program when i am searching for
<James147> naomi_: ^^ package names are lower case, and installing the sun version will remove the open version so you dont really need to remove it first
<naomi_> yeah i tried it again in lower case, didn't work.
<naomi_> i changed the JDK
<bloodsmith> Does anyone know how to use a .cbr file? Better question: does anyone know of a good program that will open .cbr files?
<James147> naomi_: what error>
<James147> ua: which program are you triyng to install?
<naomi_> E: Couldn't find package Openjdk-6-jre
<James147> naomi_: ^^ thats a upper case O ... but just ignroe that step... installing the sun version wil remove the open version anyway
<bloodsmith> nvm, found something on google... here's hoping it actually effing works this time...
<naomi_> umm. a load of things popped up. the last thing was
<naomi_> bash: deb: command not found
<naomi_> and then i tried java -version and it still says open
<ua> James147>filelight
<James147> ua: what happens if you try to run it in a terminal?
<naomi_> i was told to
<naomi_> uncomment "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner" in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run apt-get update
<naomi_> what does that mean. >_>
<naomi_> i don't even know what etc/apt/sources is
<maco> /etc/apt/sources.list is a text file
<maco> it lists servers on the internet from which you can install software and updates
<maco> there is a line like the one you quoted that starts with a #
<maco> the # makes it a comment so that the software doesn't read it, but if you remove the #, it becomes active
<maco> so you just need to edit that file and backspace out the # on that line.  you can do that with "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<maco> after that, you'd reload the list of what's available on the active servers with "sudo apt-get update" and then you can use it
<maco> naomi_: ^
<ua> the installation  seems working, and at the end i closed the message for licence ,  now i am searching for program , it doesnt exist!!!
<maco> ua: message for license?
<ua> gui update works at the same time, i think that's why i could not install anything...it said 10 update..but i could not install it
<maco> ua: did the command line thing show you a red & blue thing with the license? if so, you probably needed to scroll down and hit enter or spacebar on the [OK] or [Accept] or whatever it is to finish the install. by just hitting hte X you once again interrupted the installation
<ua> now i am trying to install it again, and it guives the same error as before
<meganerd> ua: filelight does not need a licence
<shane4ubuntu> ok, weird stuff going on with my desktop, I NEVER get an I/O error with rsync backup, and got that error, so I rebooted, computer did some weird thing, where it hung on boot?  I left and came back to a black screen???  rebooted, and it booted normally,  Any ideas?
<meganerd> shane4ubuntu: out of disk space?
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: no, I deleted a bunch of my files yesterday
<shane4ubuntu> I have about 30GB free now.
<shane4ubuntu> 2.6G free on / and 42G free on /home  separate partitions
<ua> sorry, i don't know what is it then, i've had blue page, i scrolled down till the en and i then i've closed terminal
<ua> like licence
<maco> ua: do the dpkg --configure -a thing agian, and this time let the install actually finish
<meganerd> shane4ubuntu: I/O errors are usually bad when you are trying to write to disk.  Maybe try booting from a rescue disk and run fsck
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: right, that is what I thought, could it be my hdd is failing?
<BluesKaj> I noticed lately the sources.list isn't auto- edited to reflect changes when done so from the cli or a package manager
<maco> ua: the blue thing is for any sort of configuration question. you have to answer it for th einstall to finish. the blue will be gone when the install is done
<meganerd> shane4ubuntu: possibly
<shane4ubuntu> and which hdd?  backup or bootup disk?
<ua> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<meganerd> shane4ubuntu: if you feel adventurous you could get to know the smartctl utility
<maco> ua: do you stil have the gui updater open?
<maco> BluesKaj: do they edit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* maybe? i know thats how add-apt-repository works
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: mine has that, I have a gigabyte mobo and I remember seeing that somewhere
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: though I know nothing about it.
<ua> guiKpackageKit is running automaticly, cause there are 10 update, that's why i  am having this message i think
<meganerd> shane4ubuntu: it is usually installed by default.  As long as your BIOS has it enabled there are some extended tests you can run
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: oooh, you mean a linux app?  the smartctl utitily?
<BluesKaj> maco, yeah, but why the change , I recall the changes used work in just the soures.list...seems like duplication to me
<meganerd> shane4ubuntu: smartctl is one of those CLI that looks daunting at first, but has decent documentation.  It is not a requirement that you use it, but can be handy
<maco> BluesKaj: i dont remember add-at-repository ever doing it outside that dir. its easy to just rm the file with the ppa's name
<meganerd> shane4ubuntu: yup
<maco> ua: close it?
<ua> this is strange
<ua> ok
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: installing now, there is a gui one too. :)  I don't mind cli though.
<ua> i did
<meganerd> shane4ubuntu: I did not know about the GUI front end, learn something new every day
<shane4ubuntu> I did a quick search and it popped up, I think I'll start with gui
<meganerd> ua: while you are waiting, open up a new terminal, then paste in everything between the quotes "du -Pacmx . --max-depth=1 |sort -g"\
<ua> maco>the big problem i had is to clean partition home
<ua> i don't know how
<ua> i mean clean unused files in /home
<ua> meganerd>sorry i didn't understand
<ua> you mean i've just to type in terminal "du -Pacmx . --max-depth=1 |sort -g"\" do you?
<meganerd> ua: everything between the " marks
<meganerd> ua: du -Pacmx . --max-depth=1 |sort -g
<ua> ok
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: wow, gsmartcontrol is quite nice, seems as though all is A-Ok.
<ua>  do i do with root?
<ua> meganerd>this is the result= http://paste.ubuntu.com/586936/
<ua> i 've to go, i come back
<meganerd> ua: so this list displays the usage of each folder in Megabytes, then sorts that list so that the largest folders on the bottom
<meganerd> ua: your .Virtualbox folder is the culprit
<ua> what
<ua> <meganerd>what do you mean?
<meganerd> 12 gigs of space are used by your ~/.Virtualbox folder
<shane4ubuntu> ua type the first few letters of mega and hit tab, it should complete his nick
<meganerd> ua: that is where all your space went on your home partition
<ua> do you mean that Virtualbox is the big foulder?
<meganerd> ua: yes
<ua> is 11416Bytes= 11,41Go?
<meganerd> ua: the command I had you run uses megabytes
<ua> or 11416 is MB?
<ua> ok
<ua> so how can i do to delete it?
<meganerd> ua: I forced du to use megabytes to make it easier to sort
<meganerd> ua: well, you could do a rm .-fr ~/.Virtualbox
<ua> yes i see so hwo can i enter in to delete some files ?
<James147> ^^ that will delete your vms
<meganerd> ua: but that would delete the folder and all of the VMs inside of it
<ua> ok
<ua> oh no
<meganerd> ua: you could cd into that folder and run that command again to see which VMs are using your space
<ua> just want to see and delete all what i want
<ua> ok
<meganerd> ua: you should really consider using a bigger and faster drive for this anyway
<ua> thank you very mutch
<ua> thank you for helping
<ua> i've to go , i am at work
<meganerd> ua: np
<ua> see you
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: I take that back, 1 disk with pre-failure warnings!
<meganerd> shane4ubuntu: yikes, time to backup and get a new drive
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: I have 3 drives in my box, and a backup usb drive. problem is all of them are old. :)
<shane4ubuntu> time to relocate data in case of failure.
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: what does this mean:  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   099   099   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       58        it is pink in the gui while everything else is white, I have several pre-fail things, but only this one is pink.
<shane4ubuntu> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<shane4ubuntu> meganerd: here is a better veiw of it:  http://imagebin.org/145526
<naomi_> james?
<naomi_> i installed sun version of java but when i do "version -java" in terminal it tells me i have open java. and someone told me to go to synaptic and uninstall "icedtea" plugin?
<naomi_> http://imagebin.org/145527 is what it looks like.
<naomi_> no idea what to do.
<James147> naomi_: log out and back in
<naomi_> okie.
<naomi_> nope still says open java. i was told to go search "icedtea" and uninstall that.. but i have no idea how to.
<naomi_> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1~10.04.1)
<naomi_> is the output.
<James147> naomi_: run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<meganerdca> shane4ubuntu: I did some googling, seems that there are some mixed opinions about how serious this error is
<shane4ubuntu> meganerdca: hmm, I don't really know anything about it, but all my drives report pre-failure, I don't think it is a real deal until it is pink
<shane4ubuntu> but I don't know either.
<naomi_> k it says there's 2 choices for the alternative java. 63 is the number for the sun java, i type that in yes?
<James147> choise the sun java one
<naomi_> k thanks.
<naomi_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
<naomi_> is the output now, is that right?
<meganerdca> shane4ubuntu: consider running the tests from the test tab
<shane4ubuntu> meganerdca: yeah, I did the test, and nothing turned up, it said all was good. odd, I guess no real threat for the time being,
<shane4ubuntu> meganerdca: on the other hand seems as though when I run rsync with dryrun and delete I keep getting IO error
<meganerdca> shane4ubuntu: when you get some time, run the extended test
<shane4ubuntu> meganerdca: yeah, that will have to be later, to really check out the disk.
<James147> naomi_: now check your program see if it behaves its self
<meganerdca> shane4ubuntu: good luck.
<shane4ubuntu> meganerdca: thanks for the info!
<zdubdub> hello, is there any way to emulate a "right-click"?  My trackpad on my laptop only detects a single mouse button, unfortunately
<naomi_> james it still won't close the window or the pm window. my friend said it's something with the coding on java.. but i have no idea.
<naomi_> is there anything you can think of to fix it?
<genii-around> zdubdub: Try shift-f10
<zdubdub> thank you very much!
<zdubdub> genii-around, cheers
<James147> naomi_: I would agree with your friend... a poorly written java app (and not the only one :p)
<naomi_> lol.
<naomi_> so there's no way to fix it?
<meganerdca> naomi_: does it work properly on another computer or OS?
<naomi_> yeah it works fine on any other os besides windows. my friend just said it's poor coding.. and windows made up for a lot of faults.
<naomi_> or something.
<naomi_> i mean besides linux^^^
<naomi_> well its not working for me on linux. i dunno if it--- maybe one of you could try it? see if it works for you?
<naomi_> if you wouldn't mind.
<James147> which program?
<James147> (link would be helpful) ^^
<Shogoot> hey people. can anyone help mee find the name of the program that executes the "additional driver"?  sotha ti can call the program fromcommand line
<Shogoot> hey people. can anyone help mee find the name of the program that executes the "additional driver"?  so that i can call the program from command line?
<Riddell> Shogoot: jockey-kde ?
<Shogoot> thanks
<Shogoot> im hitting the icon but it wontexecute
<Shogoot> gonnatry the command line
<ua> <meganerd>hello are you there?
<amichair> woweee.... my X process is using 632M RES... is there a new big memory leak floating around in maverick?
<ua> what's is the commande tu purge all ./.VirtualBox,? thank you
<ashmew2> Hi , im having some bars appearing on the KDE Menu
<ashmew2> could someone have a look ?
<amichair> ua: "rm -rf ~/.VirtualBox", but make sure your type it correctly so u don't erase other stuff...
<ashmew2> http://img269.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1bn.png/
<ashmew2> Im having issues with bars appearing on the KDE Menu
<ua> <amichair>thank you , what do you , i don't erase another stuff?
<ashmew2> ua: because rm-rf is a dangerous command
<amichair> ua: if you type the wrong folder, or add spaces (as in "/ something" instead of "/something"), you basically erase your whole filesystem...
<ua> <ashmew2>ok thank you, but why i could not do it with "sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox" yes it didn't work
<amichair> ua: that I don't know. maybe it leaves your user data (vm) behind, and only uninstalls the application.
<genii-around> ashmew2: What drivername does: sudo lshw -C video| grep config   report?
<ashmew2> ua : what error were u getting when trying to purge ?
<ashmew2> genii-around: ur using the video parameter , so im pretty sure it would list your video driver
<ashmew2> genii-around: if i understand you correctly
<amichair> ua: or maybe you installed virtualbox-ose or some other package name other than plain virtualbox?
<genii-around> ashmew2:  Yes. eg: what video driver is being used to render the funny bars on your menu?
<ua> <amichair>ok thank's , i need to move all iso file so can you tell me if i can move ./file.vdi into another partition, is it possible,?withoute increase home partition,  cause i had not lot of space inside
<ashmew2> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<ashmew2> genii-around: sorry i misunderstood , im on the default intel driver
<ashmew2> gnome is working wonderfully...I just saw these bars yesterday for the first time at the startup splash
<ua> <amichair>yes i installed virtualbox-ose
<ashmew2> those went away but now , the KDE menu ones are still having funny bars
<ashmew2> genii-around : http://img269.imageshack.us/f/snapshot1bn.png/
<amichair> ua: you can probably move the disk image and then point the vm to it or create a new vm that boots from it... you'll have to play around with virtualbox for that
<ashmew2> i915 driver is in use
<ua> <amichair>ok, but when i create a new VM that's from it....it will installl ./.VBox in home partition by default  is it right?
<ua> <amichair>cause if it is  i'll have same problem
<ua> <amichair>are you agree with me?
<amichair> ua: when you create a vm, I think you can browse for existing disks rather than create a new one
<ua> amichair>did you have test of that?
<amichair> ua: nope. It's just what I think I remember. As I said, you'll have to play around with virtualbox to try.
<ua> amichair>ok , but do you think that it will work in win partitions? i mean ntfs or fat?
<amichair> ua: I don't see why that should make a difference
<ua> amichair>ok , but do you think that it will work with ubuntu from win partitions? i mean ntfs or fat?
<amichair> as long as the host OS can read the filesystem, it should work (ubuntu and windows can both work with ntfs)
<ua> cause i wonder ubuntu or kubuntu will works beter from from linux partitions as ext3, ext4...than ntfs or fat, do you?
<amichair> I don't know the stats on that
<amichair> but it also depends on what you're going to be doing in the vm. the disk access overhead difference might be insignificant in any case.
<ua> amichair> i need to make litle  network with Vbox ,
<amichair> ua: I say, just try it, and it'll be ok :-)
<ua> i tested that in debian it didn't work, maybe  there's another copy in ./home? don't know
<ua> amichair>i'll try a new one
<amichair> tested what? what exactly didn't work?
<ua> Vbox
<luca__> ugy
<ua> amichair>but i think there is copy in ./home and systeme  said that's full
<ua> amichair>anyway, i'll test as you told, thank you very mutch
<amichair> ua: good luck!
<ua> can you remeber me the comand to delete VBOX please?
<ua> yes this one "rm -rf ~/.VirtualBox
<ua> "
<ua> ok i found it
<ua> thank yoy
<ua> what mean fr?
<ua> rf
<amichair> ua: r is recursive, f is force (i.e. don't ask confirmation for each file). run "man rm" for details...
<ua> thank you very mutch, good continuation
<ua> amichair>thank you again master
<amichair> nah, I'm a noob myself
<amichair> only discovered swappiness yesterday :-)
<ua> have good evening
<ua> bye
<amichair> you too!
<naomi_> Why can't I do a euro sign or ctrl alt my vowels to put an accent on them? .-.
<genii-around> naomi_:  In System Settings..Input Devices...Keyboard..Advanced tab  Check off  "Configure Keyboard options"   And then select a key or key combination to be the "Compose" key. Then when you want accents or umlauts etc you use the compose key and a combination of two characters to make the accents. There is a table of what keys produce what special characters here: http://www.astro.ufl.edu/it/docs/intl-keyboard.html
<katsrc> does anyone know why Kubuntu moved from aptitude to apt-get?
<naomi_> genii i dont even know how to get to system settings. >.>
<James147> katsrc: they didnt move from one to the other, ubuntu has always favoured apt-get ^^ they just removed aptitude from the installation disk to save on space with the argument that there is no need for two packagemanagment software
<James147> ^^ you can install it with "sudo apt-get install aptitude" :)
<katsrc> James147: i was under the impression to use aptitude to avoid "meta package issue"
<James147> naomi_: alt+f2: type "System settings" press enter :) or menu > system settings
<katsrc> that was the recommended route on Ubuntu wikis also
<James147> what issue?
<katsrc> James147: that seems like a plausible reason to remove it
<James147> katsrc: ^^ debian has gone to faviour aptitude ...
<katsrc> James147: dependency
<katsrc> James147: thanks for the info.
<naomi_> Error stating file '/home/naomi/System settings': No such file or directory
<naomi_> genii. ^
<naomi_> >.>
<naomi_> im a complete noob at this stuff.
<James147> naomi_: did you type it without the quotes?
<naomi_> of course.
<genii-around> naomi_: just:  systemsettings          like that, all one word lowercase without spaces
<naomi_> still says no file found. :|
 * James147 wonders why "system settings" dident work ^^ always has for him
<naomi_> Error stating file '/home/naomi/systemsettings': No such file or directory
<naomi_> :(
<naomi_> and i dont know how to get to it from the menu.
 * genii-around ponders the odd error message
<oborozukiyo> linux is cool
<oborozukiyo> *kubuntu
<genii-around> naomi_: I use the "classic" menu, from there it's in Settings..System Settings
<naomi_> what is the classic menu?!
<naomi_> oh im not even on kubuntu.
<genii-around> naomi_: If you right-click on the K you can choose classic or new style
<naomi_> lol. :|
<oborozukiyo> how could i know which type of flashplayer installer is required for kubuntu
<James147> oborozukiyo: normally best to install it from the repos ^^ installing "kubuntu-restricted-extras" should install flash
<oborozukiyo> wow cool
<oborozukiyo> thanx
<oborozukiyo> im not used to  this
<loic> qwe
<kkszysiu> Any idea why qt apps could use qtcurve in KDE?
<Islington> kkszysiu: the style is set to qtcurce?
<Islington> *qtcurve
<kkszysiu> Islington: yeap
<Islington> so that is why they are using qtcurve
<katsrc> did they stop selling KDE merchandise at the Ubuntu shop?
<katsrc> Kubuntu*
<katja> Hi there, I'm new to (k)ubuntu (coming from openSUSE) and I've some questions ...
<katja> Whenever I change my screen resolution it's resetet on the next boot, this is very unpleasent since it's something 2xxxX1538 (way to high for my 19" monitor)
<maco> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> see the bit on there about making it permanent in kdm
<dell_> hey guys
<dell_> need help with the bluetooth
<katja> may I ask why is this? In openSUSE I changed it once and then it would stick, both use KDE ...
<dell_> the adapter is not found in 10.10 kubuntu my system is dell studio 1536
<dell_> hey guys http://pastie.org/1732323
<dell_> i did lsusb and this is the result
<dell_> i have a finger print , usb tv box and a built in bluetooth
<dell_> all of them r shown in the 'lsusb' but none of them work !
<dell_> *help*
<genii-around> dell_: Looks like a known bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/548720
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548720 in bluez (Ubuntu) "BCM2046 Bluetooth not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dell_> but my bluetooth worked fine with ubuntu 10.10
<dell_> i just switched to kubuntu
<dell_> and now it aint
<TheBuntu> weired ?.... My SD cards for the digital camera....2 cards....1 will work under windows and linux....and the other only on the windows pc....any ideas why
<shane4ubuntu> can't umount my usb disk??
<shane4ubuntu> I have closed about every window I had open to remove any chance of something that was accessing it, and still it will not unmount?
<shane4ubuntu> umount: /media/81b13ef5-b8d8-41ce-8db7-b7b8c9182e54: device is busy.   <-  busy what is it doing????
<James147> shane4ubuntu: any terminals currently inside it?
<shane4ubuntu> no, I closed all of them, done that a time or two before. :)
<genii-around> dell_: On another site, a user says if in Windows the device was turned off, then the computer boots to linux, linux cannot turn the adapter back on.
<dell_> ahaaa
<dell_> leme try check it then
<shane4ubuntu> so how can I tell what is accessing the disk?  or what is using it?
<dell_> and how about the finger print reader and usb tv box
<dell_> u think it will work ?
<Niko33433> Vsem privet, u menya problema s x64 kubuntu
<Pici> shane4ubuntu: lsof | grep /dev/devicename  or lsof | grep /media/mountpoint
<genii-around> dell_: I found for fingerprint readers most work OK
<dell_> so wat does it mean when the lsusb displays my devices
<dell_> the kernel recognizes them ?
<dell_> and that i just get a software for them ?
<shane4ubuntu> Pici: thanks!  I tried fuser -m /dev/sdc1 and got 16607c ??
<shane4ubuntu> lsof doesn't show anything with the grep devicename, let me try again
<genii-around> dell_: lsusb just shows what the system can see is physically on there. Whether drivers exist is another matter.
<shane4ubuntu> Pici: krusader was apparently hung up somewhere and was the culprit, thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> timer?
<shane4ubuntu> oops, is there a timer thing so I can set it for 30 min or something and an alarm sounds?
<dell_> ...............
<PhilRod_> shane4ubuntu: kteatime perhaps
<jstein> hi wie wird im Kubuntu die Konsolenschrift auf den alten Standard (grosse Zeichen) umgestellt?
<genii-around> !de | jstein
<ubottu> jstein: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<brambleclaw> hey i've been having java trouble. i have downloaded the JRE from kpackagekit but i can't run java programs like Runescape.com and other Jagex games. how do i fix the problem?
<brambleclaw> need help with Java
<genii-around> brambleclaw:  in browser, does  about:plugins          show java browser plugin?
<brambleclaw> let me check
<shane4ubuntu> PhilRod_: kteatime,  that is nice,
<shane4ubuntu> thanks
<dell_> is there a way to install the packages offered by fedora on kubuntu - e.g electronic lab or security lab ?
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I'm trying to install VMWare Workstation on Natty.  But the building of the kernel modules fails and, as I'm not a programmer, I don't know how to get around it.  The output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/587030/   Is this easy to get around?  Should I file a bug report?
<DarthFrog> Oops, I thought I was on the #ubuntu+1 channel. My bad. :-)
<brambleclaw> ok i was just on and was asking for help with java trouble and someone said to look in "about:plugins" i think. how do i do that?
<genii-around> brambleclaw: In the URL window of your browser to put the URL of   about:plugins
<genii-around> It will say then what web browser plugins you have installed
<jstein> hi, how can i reconfigure the tty font on kubuntu? Its quite small now and i want the plain oldstyle font. (25x80 char?)
<brambleclaw> URL window?
<brambleclaw> how do i get to the URL window?
<asimm> hello?
<jstein> asimm: hi you are on air ;-)
<asimm> hello; Who are you
<asimm> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<asimm> oops
 * apachelogger blinks
<genii-around> asimm: Please don't do that :)
<brambleclaw> putting in     about:plugins   doesn't do anything
<jstein> bye
<brambleclaw> genii-around: it didn't do anything
<genii-around> brambleclaw: Ideally something like this http://imagebin.org/145573
<brambleclaw> entering    about:plugins    does nothing
<brambleclaw> which download should i get from kpackagekit for java?
<genii-around> brambleclaw: icedtea6-plugin
<brambleclaw> thanks
<brambleclaw> that should fix my problems. thanks
<genii-around> brambleclaw: You may also want to install kubuntu-restricted-extras package, this will give you the Flash plugin and some other assorted stuff
<brambleclaw> cool thanks :)
<naomi_> genii. http://imagebin.org/145577 < does this mean i've blacklisted it?
<genii-around> naomi_: It means in the list of drivers not to load, yes
<naomi_> okie thanks.
<Scunizi> I'm trying to add a catagory to a kmymoney transaction but after adding it won't highlight the "Accept" button to save the edit.. Any hints/tips?
<frank__> hello
<frank__> anyone tried to use spotlite instead of the recently deceased FTD?
<shane4ubuntu> digikam question, I tried to export to gallery2, doesn't work all google comes up with is like 5 year old info.
<shane4ubuntu> any ideas?
<shane4ubuntu> no news on digikam and gallery2?  I was just trying it to see if it worked, thought it would be very handy
<Mase_wk> shane4ubuntu: probably better to speak to someone in the digikam project
<shane4ubuntu> Mase_wk: where do I find them?  I tried in #kde so far to no avail, no response.
<Mase_wk> i imagine they have details on the project website.
<shane4ubuntu> there is a digikam room!  :)  I'll check there, thanks.
<shane4ubuntu> Mase_wk: lol, I checked the Help -> about Digikam in digikam, and it gives me the irc room in there too!  I was only guessing when I tried their room.
<Mase_wk> ok
#kubuntu 2011-03-30
<naomi__> What program can I use thats like teamviewer? Where my friend (using windows) can connect to me and use my desktop?
<petete> you mean like vnc?
<naomi__> yeah.
<naomi__> is terminal server client the same as teamviewer? like i dont just want to screen share. i want him to be able to do things on my laptop.
<petete> you can use ssh
<petete> or freeNX / NomachineNX
<petete> or krfb
<Torch> naomi__: as far as i know there's not such thing as teamviwer/netviewr for linux.
<Technicus> Hello . . . I'm having trouble with color scheme settings: I migrated from Debian Stable to Ubuntu 10.10, the /home directory was segrated from / on a different partition so I was able to port over my profile, there were only a few minor issues from doing this . . .
<Technicus> . . . one particular problem is with the colorscheme on KDE applications; I primarily use a Gnome desktop with numerous KDE applications, I would like to set the color scheme back to default and go from there, but it seems as though there are setting from before or a misconfiguration somewhere that won't allow me to change the colors . . .
<Technicus> I have tried adjusting through both "Application Apperance" and "Workspace Apperance" configuration menus in the "System Settings" application, with limited success, I have also attempted deleting ~/.kde with no succcess . . .
<Technicus> . . . new profiles created do not have this problem.  What else can I do to resolve this issue?
<FloodBotK2> Technicus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Technicus> I am not trying to spam, just looking for assistance.
<liekzomg> is nepomuk suitable to use for a NAS? bunch of computers with kde and win connecting and adding tags, all i really care about is the tagging
<you_> hello
<you_> i need some help with the su command
<you_> hello??
<you_> kbye
<kromium> I changed my .profile to define a new variable, but when I start Konsole again, I can't see that variable defined?
<Mase_wk> kromium: does .profile get read ?
<kromium> Mase_wk: I am not sure, if it gets read in Konsole though. When I run the .profile it gets added
<Mase_wk> right but that doesn't help you if it never gets read
<Mase_wk> echo something and open a new term / konsole and see if it prints it
<Mase_wk> if not then you need to look at the global bash settings ( assuming your using bash ) and see under what circumstances it is read
<kromium> ok thanks
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> is FF4 out in a ubuntu repo?
<kevin_> je ne sais pas
<noaXess> aha: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/einsteigerhilfe-firefox-4-auf-ubuntu-10-10-ins/
<_sophia> hey guys, i need to print off a pdf or w.e, so i have to set up a printer. should it just work when i plug it in or will i have to do something(s) special? =/
<noaXess> _sophia: it belongs to the printer.. normally, plugin and work.. :) otherwise check http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<kevin_> _sophia: most well-known printers will work just fine
<pratheep> hi
<pratheep> hi every body i'm new's on ubuntu ..
<pratheep>   hi every body i'm new's on ubuntu ..  Who can talk with me?
<pratheep_> kk
<Mase_wk> pratheep_: if you have a question just ask
<pratheep_> oh!
<pratheep_> i guess not everybody in hear
<pratheep_> now i' use gnome ubuntu
<pratheep_> and
<Mase_wk> pratheep_: for support with gnome your probably better off asking in #ubuntu
<pratheep_> just moment
<pratheep_> i ' don't know that chalnel
<Mase_wk> well now you do =)
<pratheep_> thK..you
<howoriginalAU> Hi everyone :)
<stefano> ciao
<howoriginalAU> would you recommend kuntu to a noob?
<howoriginalAU> lol sorry :S kubuntu*
<asraniel> is there a way i can solve the bug where kmail fails to open kwallet on startup?
<||arifaX> I created a user samba and rsync my pictures to its home folder serving a folder pictures for all users via samba (guest access ro). after syncing only user samba can access the files. what to do to automatically allow all users after sync?
<susundberg> ||arifaX: Isn't that configured somewhere in sambe sharing settings
<katja> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<||arifaX> susundberg: yes, there I allow guest access, thats ok. but since the target of my rsync is inside the home dir of user samba all gets owned by him and samba pointing to it does not automatically allow access
<||arifaX> susundberg: I think I found a solution. I can define the user samba as the guest user for samba so it has access
<susundberg> yeah i mean file-level permissions are one thing and samba permissions other afaik
<susundberg> i mean even if all of the files are owned by samba: -- you can still restrict access for 'samba-user-xxx' in samba configuration
<susundberg> i am no means samba expert -- i haven't (luckily) needed that since 2003 ..
<||arifaX> susundberg: thanks anyway - seems to work now with  guest account = samba
<susundberg> nice!
<Elephantman> hi :) I want to upgrade a maverick install to natty. I use 'update-manager -d', and after a long while waiting during the "evaluating changes" job, the upgrade is refused. What's the way around ?
<Peace-> Elephantman: natty is not supported
<Elephantman> it says the cause could be "Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu" which is the case, but there surely is a way
<Peace-> natty is alpha please do not upgrade to unstable version
<Peace-> you could get a un-usable computer
<Peace-> bye
<Elephantman> yes I know that and it's not for everyday use, just that I need to test something
<Peace-> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Elephantman> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<roinux__> somebody know about ubuntu in spanish (channel)?
<francis__> salut
<Kolia> roinux__: #ubuntu-es ?
<Kolia> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kolia> !sp
<seiflotfy__> hey guys
<seiflotfy__>  whats aaron seigo's nick
<roinux__> thanks
<Kolia> seiflotfy__: aseigo
<[mors]> hi gentes
<[mors]> hi gents
<[mors]> the notification popup is accumulating "don't show this again" buttons http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9681493/popup.png
<[mors]> fixy fix ?
<antonio_> hi...I'm unable to use speedtest.net, because the site is asking for  a flash version 9 or superior. But I think I have version 10.xxx installed
<xguru> I created a kubuntu 10.10 live usb stick with unetbootin.  When i reboot and boot from usb drive it says usb drive is not bootable
<xguru> I checked in gparted on the drive and it has a "tick" on bootable
<xguru> any ideaS?
<xguru> Many times making boot disks and this is the first time i have had any troubles
<James147> xguru: did you do a md5sum check on the iso?
<xguru> James147: yes
<xguru> i don't have another comp at the moment to test on
<James147> xguru: and you have tried reimaging the disk?
<xguru> yes i have deleted partitions.  Created a new one FAT32
<James147> hmm, if your already have a *ubuntu install i suggest trying usb-creator ^^ i find that handles ubuntu discs better
<xguru> yea, i guess i'll give that a try....i'm on bodhi right now
<xguru> ok....rebooting lets see what happend
<thevishy> how do I change the background ?
<thevishy> I mean the basic configuration in Kub
<James147> thevishy: drag an image to th e desktop ^^ or right clcik the desktop > desktop settings ...
<thevishy> i am seeing search and launch is that the "desktop:
<James147> ahh, your on the netbook version?
<thevishy> I have installed install kubuntu-desktop
<James147> thevishy: then i think you have to click the  cachew (its the circle thing in the corner... probally on the bottom)
<thevishy> how do I make it to kubuntu
<thevishy> dont want netbook thingy
<James147> thevishy: kubuntu-desktop willintsall both the netbook and full version, and it will use by default the one it thinks is best for your computer
<thevishy> how do I make it go for the desktop now
<James147> then system settings > workspace > change: workspace type
<thevishy> I didnt like the netbook version for Gnome too . I think the regular one is better for both - my pref I mean
<him> hay can any one hekp me i not being able to see any new softwares in kpackagekit
<James147> him: have you updated the package list/?
<him> ya
<him> but during update some error message being displayed
<James147> him: what error?
<littlegirl> Hey there, I've got Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and I'm curious what the little + in the upper left corner of icons on the Desktop is for.
<thevishy> thanks , how do I chose the theme now ?
<James147> littlegirl: multi selection
<thevishy> System Settings - What ?
<littlegirl> James147:  Thanks! (:
<him> james: some ip connection timeout
<James147> thevishy: ... > Workspace    or  ... > Workspace behaviour > workspace    depending on the verions :p
<James147> him: you could try changing the mirror you use
<him> Jmaes: sorry i am not clear what to do. pls make me clear i too novice
<James147> him: one sec :)
<thevishy> right what would change the looks of my bottom panel
<James147> thevishy: system settings > workspace appearence > desktop theme
<James147> him: kpackagekit > settings > Edit Origins > change: "Download from..."
<thevishy> my windows dont show a minimize maximine exit buttons
<James147> thevishy: when they are maixmised?
<thevishy> yeah James147
<James147> thevishy: you have changed the workspace type?
<thevishy> chat isnt showing but Dolphin is
<thevishy> made it to desktop
<James147> thevishy: try restarting kwin (kwin --replace) or loging out and back in
<thevishy> right
<|Flo> hej
<|Flo> i am new here and just removed my tab bar panel (windows start panel equivalent). could anybody please give me a quick hint how i get it back?
<maco> |Flo: should be able to right click on the desktop and add a widget. the widget is called panel
<James147> |Flo: right click the desktop > add panel  ^^make sure widgets are unlocked first
<|Flo> kk, thanks
<James147> maco: ^^ the panel isnt in add widgets
<James147> is it?
<maco> hmm dunno. im on plasma netbook so i cant check
<James147> maco: ahh, yeah, plasma netbook has a weird panel
<|Flo> at least i do not find what i search, the reaon might be that i dunno how its called
<|Flo> ah i got it, was hidden behind irc... stupid from me, sorry
<JonathonRT> Can anyone here help me before I smash my laptop <.<
<James147> !ask | JonathonRT
<ubottu> JonathonRT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JonathonRT> I just recently installed the latest Kubuntu, And I'm like a total Linux newbie here, And I'm trying to install FIrefox and Flash
<JonathonRT> I can't install either
<James147> JonathonRT: how are you tring to install them?
<JonathonRT> I've downloaded both of them, And now I'm lost
<James147> JonathonRT: delete the down loads... open kpackagekit > search "firefox" > click install > search "kubuntu-restricted-extras" > click install > click apply
<naomi_> I'm the same, Jonathon. Complete noob at this geeky stuff. >.>
<James147> ^^ that will downlaod both firefox and flash (with some other things like mp3 support)
<James147> naomi_: ^^ its not the geeky... its just different from windows :) kpackagekit isnt hard to use, you just need to know about it :D
<JonathonRT> kpackagekit is located....
<JonathonRT> Also glad to see I'm not the only knowledgeless one here =D
<James147> JonathonRT: most things you install you should do though kpackagekit (or some other package manager, eg apt-get on the command line... though it dosnt matter which you use)
<James147> ^^ it makes things easier as it downloads install and ocnfiguers them for you... as wll as keeps them upto date
<JonathonRT> Alright
<JonathonRT> How do I find kpackagekit?
<James147> JonathonRT: you might also want to install firefox-kde-support to make it look nicer :)
<JonathonRT> nvm, Found it, Also, Alright I will
<James147> JonathonRT: it should be in the menu ^^ or you can alt+f2: type "kpackagekit" to have kubuntu search for it :)
<naomi_> James my windows is 64bit. Does that mean my linux is too? whats the command for checking?
<genii-around> uname -m
<naomi_> Oh, sweet.
<naomi_> Thanks.
<James147> naomi_: it means your computer is capable of running 64bit, but all 64bit computerr can also run 32bit ^^ "uname -m" at a terminal will tell you which your running
<James147> x86_64 means 64bit, x86 is 32bit
<naomi_> And I've just installed Teamviewer. Does it matter if I'm connecting to a person on windows?
<James147> naomi_: it shouldnt ^^ most applications dont care what os other clients are useing
<naomi_> Okie. Thanks. :)
<JonathonRT> Alrighty, I found Firefox, Click Install, Nothing happens
<JonathonRT> The install button sinks in
<James147> JonathonRT: that will have mark it for installation
<naomi_> can't you just sudo apt-get firefox?
<James147> ^^ find the other packages i mentions and mark them for installtion then click apply
<JonathonRT> Oh ok, And no, I tried that Naomi, said it didn't have the package
<James147> naomi_: its helpful to learn how to use kpackagekit as its easier to search
<naomi_> I don't even know what kpackagekit is, lol. I'm not even on kubuntu. D:
<James147> JonathonRT: hmm, it should have worked, you can try running "sudo apt-get update" to refresh the package list, then try "sudo apt-get install firefox" again ^^ or use kpackagekit
<James147> naomi_: its a gui front end to packagemanagment
<JonathonRT> I'm just usin kpackage, I got it goin now
<JonathonRT> What are you on, Naomi?
<naomi_> Ubuntu 10.04.
<James147> JonathonRT: the reason why clicking install dosnt install the package is so you can mark many packages for installtion, then downlaod and install them all at once (when you click apply)
<James147> naomi_: then kpackagekit is kubuntu equlivent to ubuntus software center
<naomi_> Ohh.
<JonathonRT> @Naomi, Cool, I tried it once before, But I looked at Kubuntu and like the look and layout alot more. @James, Ok cool
<James147> ^^ but written in kde rather then gtk
 * James147 points out that most irc clients allow name completion when pressing the tab key ^^
<JonathonRT> James147: Oh hai
<JonathonRT> I never knew that
<James147> :) and most clients also highlight lines that contain your name ^^ makes it easier to see hows talking to you
<JonathonRT> I noticed that one =D
<JonathonRT> So is this channel usually this quiet?
<James147> JonathonRT: yeah
<James147> :(
<him> hay James thanks a lot
<JonathonRT> WELL NOT ANYMORE =D
<JonathonRT> >.>
<James147> :)
<him> i just being able to get new software
<James147> him: so changing the mirror worked i take it :)
<naomi_> I switch between #ubuntu and here. Mainly here cause james explains things easy for me. >.>
<James147> hehe
<him> James: ya
<JonathonRT> Ye, he seems pretty cool
<him> James: but now i face a new problem
<James147> him: ^^
<him> James: when i rt clicking on desktop nothing just appearing
<James147> him: netbook or desktop version?
<JonathonRT> Is Shoutcast compatable with Amarok?
<naomi_> James the teamviewer thing won't work. I can control his desktop but when we switches to mine it's just a black screen. He can't see anything. Any idea why?
<him> James: i previously changed the desktop theme
<him> James: desktop
<James147> naomi_: afraid i dont know ^^ never used teamviewer
<naomi_> Okie.
<JonathonRT> I've used TV =D
<JonathonRT> I never had that problem before though
<naomi_> Well I'm on linux and he's on windows. He also has 2 monitors. Idk why it's going black though.
<James147> him: try clicking the cachew > desktop settings > mouse actions (http://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/8/83/Plasma_howto-widget-desktop-add-45.gif  << the thing he clicks)
<naomi_> Works fine when i use it on windows.
<JonathonRT> Maybe there is some OS Confliction issues
<JonathonRT> Linux is too cool for windoze to display =P
<naomi_> Lol.
<JonathonRT> I'm a little disappointed
<JonathonRT> All that trouble to get firefox, And it's like way slower than Konquerer
<JonathonRT> err, Rekonq in my case
<Arkon> a
<James147> JonathonRT: :S you should try chromium as well :)
<JonathonRT> That the linux version of Google Chrome?
<James147> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.648.133~r77742-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 15062 kB, installed size 52420 kB
<James147> JonathonRT: its the open version of google chrome
<James147> (there is a linux version of google chrome as well
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in 3 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<JonathonRT> Kubuntu meeting?
<JonathonRT> Can I open .pdf files already, or do I need to install something for that?
<sre-su> JonathonRT: Okular opens it by default
<JonathonRT> k cool
<sre-su> !info okular
<ubottu> okular (source: kdegraphics): document viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 789 kB, installed size 3116 kB
<JonathonRT> Back in awhile, Gotta grab some stuff off Windows =D
<Kaleidoscope> Back =D
<Kaleidoscope> Hello again, naomi
<Kaleidoscope> Not used to having to single click stuff on here, I keep opening multiples
<Kaleidoscope> =P
<naomi_> Lol. Hey.
<BluesKaj> Kaleidoscope, you can change to double click in system settings/input devices/mouse
<Kaleidoscope> Oh thanks, But it's cool, I like the single click
<Kaleidoscope> Just gotta remember it
<Kaleidoscope> James147: I'm liking this Chromium, It's very nice =D
<James147> Kaleidoscope: it is :)
<James147> Kaleidoscope: and the single click is so much nicer when your use to it :0
<Kaleidoscope> I imagine so, I sorta like it already, Just forget about it, I've used windows for years
<James147> Kaleidoscope: ^^ i now get anoyed by system that use the double click... its a while extra unnneded click :(
<Kaleidoscope> lol, Soon I might be like that
 * BluesKaj changed W7 click option to single
<BluesKaj> but no more dual boots as of today
<BluesKaj> I now have 2 linux only pcs...gonna let my friends live and die in windows ...tired of rescuing their OSs from their messes
<James147> BluesKaj: :D yeah, its nice not having to worry about a windows install blowing up
<Kaleidoscope> I'm dual booting, Because I'm prety new to linux, And I'll still use windows for most of my gaming/Guitar effects =P
<Kaleidoscope> I seem to have left a T out of that sentence
<naomi_> James what torrent clients can I use? For downloading films and stuff.
<naomi_> I used Utorrent and isohunt on Windows. ¬_¬
<BluesKaj> James147, it's something every week it seems...I'll monitor wifes W7 install, but that's it, at least til the next disaster :)
<James147> naomi_: ktorrent is what kubuntu uses by default
<James147> ^^ and fairly similar to utorrent from what i remember
<Kaleidoscope> @Naomi, Type torrent into your software manager, and it might find one to use
<naomi_> But for ubuntu? Can I use that? >.>
<James147> naomi_: you can use all kde applcations on ubuntu ^^
<James147> though ubuntun probally has one already installed by defualt
<naomi_> Oh okie.
<James147> naomi_: ask on #ubuntu for details
<naomi_> Place is dead.
<naomi_> Nvm. ¬_¬
<naomi_> I had the bar scrolled to the top, looked like nobody was typing. >.>
 * James147 is suprosed #ubuntu is dead ^^
<James147> naomi_: any perticular reason your not using kde?
<naomi_> I use the ubuntu software centre.
<naomi_> Center.^
<naomi_> Idk what kde is.
<James147> the desktop envrioment kubuntu uses (ubuntu ses the gome de
<James147> gnome
<naomi_> Oh yeah, I use gnome.
 * James147 suggests installing "kubuntu-desktop" in ubuntu and trying kde (you should beablet o chose which one you loginto from the login manager if you do install it)
<naomi_> Sounds like effort. :P
<naomi_> Can i install Ktorrent in terminal yeah?
<naomi_> Sudo apt-get it?
<genii-around> Yup
<jonathon> Is it possible to stop it from sleeping every time I close the haptop?
<jonathon> Laptop*
<genii-around> jonathon: sudo chmod -x /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<James147> jonathon: yes, in the power managemnt part of system settings
<genii-around> Or that way :)
<jonathon> I like the konsole way, I'm tryin to master using it
<jonathon> thanks genii-around
<anginsan> hallo welt ??
<|Flo> hej
<|Flo> is there any way to increase the refresh rate for my monitor? it definetely supports more than 60 Hz but the menu does not provide that option
<James147> |Flo: are you having problems with the monitor?
<|Flo> i just don#t like the 60 Hz, 70 would be more comfortable. also windows supports that... should be possible i think
<James147> |Flo: you con notice the difference?
<|Flo> definetely
<|Flo> after 1-2 hours you notice
<James147> |Flo: then you might need to delve into the xorg.conf
<|Flo> at least with my screen
<genii-around> If your monitor is at 60 and you have fluorescent lights which also go at 60 you get almost like a strobe effect which causes headaches
<|Flo> might be that
<|Flo> so i need to change my screen
<|Flo> but how?
<|Flo> going back to windows should not be a solution for that
<genii-around> |Flo: Can you pastebin the results of command: xrandr
<|Flo> i try, is there any trick with copy&paste? ctrl c is not working
<|Flo> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1200, maximum 4096 x 4096
<|Flo> VGA-1 connected 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 518mm x 324mm
<|Flo>    1920x1200      60.0*+
<|Flo>    1600x1200      60.0
<|Flo>    1280x1024      75.0     60.0
<FloodBotK2> |Flo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Flo>    1280x960       60.0
<|Flo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587477/
 * genii-around reads
<genii-around> |Flo: You can try the method described here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html      using for the cvt command:  cvt 1920 1200 75   and VGA-1 in the xrandr lines where they have there VGA1. To make permanent don't edit the gdm file but rather /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<|Flo> thank you very much, i will try
<|Flo> genii-around: may i pm you?
<genii-around> |Flo: Sure
<inj3ct0r> im sorry this chanel is for supoting? can i ask my q?
<gomiboy> inj3ct0r: sure
<inj3ct0r> you know i installed kubuntu 10.10 but when os came up all things were small
<inj3ct0r> what i should do to fix it?
<gomiboy> small? like small icons, small text etc?
<inj3ct0r> small window small icon small toolbar smal smal smal
<gomiboy> inj3ct0r: try this: Applications -> System -> krandrtray ... right click on the screen icon in your tray bar an lower your screen resolution
<inj3ct0r> im a starter wich os do you prefer for me?
<inj3ct0r> ubuntu or kubuntu or opensuse?
<naomi_> it's a personal choice.
<gomiboy> that worked?
<inj3ct0r> no i could not find it
<James147> inj3ct0r: the great thing about linux distros is they are all free ^^ so you can try them all and see which you like the best...
<gomiboy> inj3ct0r: it's called also "Screen Resize & Rotate"
<inj3ct0r> but all the linux re very similar to each other
<James147> inj3ct0r: they all have their own goals and focus on different things
<inj3ct0r> <gomiboy> i clicked it but nothng happend
<gomiboy> inj3ct0r: right click on the icon in the tray bar now, lower your resolution
<naomi_> Is it better to keep upgrading your linux? Like I have 10.04 now.. would I be better off getting 10.10?
<inj3ct0r> i right clicked but there were just ADD TO CLIBOARD ADD TO PANEL ...
<James147> naomi_: it depends on your goals ^^ 10.04 is a long term support release, it will obtain security updates for a few years yet ^^ it is designed for evroments the relay on stable software...
<James147> naomi_: howver ^^ for more people its best to keep on the latest version
<James147> as it has newer more uptodate software
<naomi_> i don't understand how the upgrade system works. like in order for me to get the lastest version i thought i had to uninstall this and re-install a whole new system, losing everything?
<James147> naomi_: no, you can upgrade between versions
<inj3ct0r> i rght clicked but there were just add to panel and and
<James147> though a fresh install is often smoother
<naomi_> Okay, bare with me while I type a long paragraph.
<naomi_> I want to run linux alongside windows. I tried partitioning the two, but I din't understand the whole partition thing or how to do it properly so I used Wubi. But now I want to do it properly, partition them both and get the latest version. Maverick or whatever.
<naomi_> I have no idea how.
<James147> naomi_: I would start by booting windows ^^ it has a disk managment utility that is able to shrink the partitions
<naomi_> So I'll need to remove this altogether? This Ubuntu that i'm using now/
<James147> naomi_: you dont need to do that ^^ and I would suggest agienst it untill after you ahve everyhting working :)
<inj3ct0r> <gomiboy> there were just add to panell dekstop tool bar what i should do?
<gomiboy> inj3ct0r: do you have the screen-like icon in your tray bar?
<gomiboy> inj3ct0r: you should get something similar to this: http://www.indexdata.com.br/Linux/Distros/PcLinuxOs-ID/10-krandrtray.png
<inj3ct0r> you know i right click
<inj3ct0r> but there were just add to toolbar dekstop and panel
<inj3ct0r> gomiboy what i should do now?
<gomiboy> inj3ct0r: let's start this over: go to Applications -> System -> Screen resize... (krandrtray) and LEFT CLICK. Then RIGHT CLICK on the screen icon in the tray.
<inj3ct0r> where is screen icon?
<gomiboy> inj3ct0r: lower right in your tray bar
<inj3ct0r> where is tray bar?
<inj3ct0r> i have told you i am begginer
<gomiboy> sure, but also windows has a try bar... are you a computer beginner? You aren't trolling, right? :)
<inj3ct0r> yes but i never heard try bar
<inj3ct0r> yes i find it
<inj3ct0r> then?
<TheGentleman> While attempting to install a program (using Synaptic) I got the following error message:
<TheGentleman> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<TheGentleman> Now, Synaptic was the only program in use.   What could I do and Why this happens?
<genii-around> TheGentleman: What does: lsof | grep config.dat           show?
<TheGentleman> checking
<genii-around> If nothing then just run Synaptic again
<TheGentleman> yes, it says nothing... but synaptic was still open
<TheGentleman>  i will retry after closing it
<TheGentleman> genii-around,  the command returns nothing also after closing synaptic
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Likely some update was running previously
<TheGentleman> I don't know... I have no other programs running... afaik
<TheGentleman> so what could I do genii-around ?
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Try installing whatever it was again
<TheGentleman> ok, will let you know
<TheGentleman> genii-around: same message as before. Could it be a broken installation of something (may be days ago) that I did not notice?
<TheGentleman> what else could be locking that file?   btw I do not have any idea what it is all about
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Apologies on lag, work required me
<TheGentleman> never mind
<TheGentleman> while waiting I performed apt-get clean, apt-get autoclean and apt-get autoremove
<naomi_> Genii i'm trying to upgrade but it's saying my system is up to date.
<TheGentleman>  the latter showed a list of messages
<TheGentleman> do you want me to pastebin the output?
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Sure
<genii-around> naomi_: You wanted 10.04 to 10.10 or so?
<naomi_> Yep.
<genii-around> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TheGentleman> genii-around,  here it is : http://pastebin.com/VgDWurVG
<genii-around> naomi_: Sometimes also the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades needs to have the line Prompt=normal instead of Prompt=lts
<genii-around> TheGentleman: does /var/lib/dpkg/lock exist?
<TheGentleman> genii-around, yes it exists but its size is 0
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Perhaps to try: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/lock and then see if sudo dpkg --configure -a         works or reports errors
<TheGentleman> ok, I will report genii-around
<TheGentleman> genii-around, same list of error messages as before after I issued the dpkg command
<TheGentleman> something locks that file... but what and why?
<naomi_> genii-around: http://i.imgur.com/D2bQ5.png is this right? like i can upgrade even though i'm only using linux on the Wubi thing?
<genii-around> naomi_: Yup
<naomi_> And how long around does it take do you know? Like will I be offline for hours?
<genii-around> naomi_: I find it typically takes 45 minutes to an hour on a DSL connection, but your mileage may vary
<TheGentleman> naomi_, I confirm.... but i do not like online upgrades: I had lot of troubles in the past. A clean installation is always better, if you can save your /home or your important data
<naomi_> I don't know how to do a clean installation. I'm using linux through wubi. I don't know how to install it properly or partition it. I don't understand the instructions it gives lol.
<TheGentleman> well, i hope they have improved the reliability of the upgrade process...  I'm quite sure they worked on it
<TheGentleman> naomi: it is anyway a good idea to save important data before upgrading
<naomi_> But it's okay to continue just using it this way for now? Like wubi isn't just a temporary thing or anything?
<genii-around> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Perhaps try the bot's suggestion
<James147> naomi_: you can use wubi for as long as you like
<TheGentleman> yeah, ok genii-around
<naomi_> Okay. I think I'll upgrade this now. Then clean install when the newer verseion comes out.
<James147> naomi_: though most people just use it to try out kubuntu before installing it onto an actual partition :)
<naomi_> Yeah but i don't know how to do that. I didn't understand the instructions last time i tried to do it. ;(
<naomi_> Version.^
<TheGentleman> genii-around, It is still locked!  same error messages
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Did you close Synaptic while trying the apt-get stuff?
<naomi_> What does Long Term Support even mean? Like when they say something will be supported until 2012.
<TheGentleman> of course!  ;-)
<maco> naomi_: we keep answering questions about it here, and you keep getting security & bugfix updates
<naomi_> Oh i see.
<maco> normal releases, it's 18mo
<TheGentleman> genii-around, if it says a process is locking that file i should find it listed in System Monitor.... but which process do I look for?
<TheGentleman>  I am not competent enough to know
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Something like debconf or a name with "frontend" in it possibly
<naomi_> Okie. And also I'm trying to learn some commands for terminal. Like "pwd" shows i'm in home. then "cd Pictures" and "cd .." is to go back a level or something? but what is to go forward?
<naomi_> If that makes sense.
<TheGentleman> ok genii-around : searching
<TheGentleman> naomi_, you shall give the full path in that case
<gomiboy> naomi_: no, it doesn't make much sens, it's not a browser :P but cd - will get you to the last dir you were in
<naomi_> Lol. Yeah thats what I meant gomiboy. Thanks.
<maco> naomi_: cd .. is like backspacing out the last set of /word/ on a web browser in the address bar
<naomi_> Oh okay. So if I'm in /Pictures and do cd .. it take me out of pictures and back to home?
<TheGentleman> genii-around,  there is a "frontend" process  owned by root, not using any memory and not highlighted (i guess it means it is idle, right?)
<James147> naomi_: cd is used to change directory ^^ .. means the parent directory
<maco> like if you do:    cd /var/log       and then do       cd ..         itll take you to /var
<naomi_> Kay I get it now.
<TheGentleman> just cd brings you up one level
<naomi_> I honestly have no idea how you lot have the patience to put up with all the noob questions. I ask about 20 questions a day.
<James147> TheGentleman: no "cd" iwth no arguments takes you to your home
<maco> naomi_: i have a little brother...
<naomi_> Lol.
<James147> TheGentleman: it is equlivent to "cd ~" or "cd $HOME"
<TheGentleman> ok James147
<maco> naomi_: by the way, am i correctly interpretting from your nick that you're a woman? because there's this Ubuntu Women Project that's for supporting/encouraging women interested in ubuntu...
<naomi_> I am indeed.. and is that a joke? >.>
<maco> no, why would it be?
<naomi_> Why would they have a project for women?
<maco> i'm one of the... *counts on fingers*... 5 ubuntu developers who are women
<maco> because 5 is too small of a number!
<James147> naomi_: to help increase the number of females conrabuting to opensource ^^
<naomi_> Oh, lol.
<James147> naomi_: ^^ and well computing in general :S
<maco> no wait 6. there are 6. i forgot the one who's a debian developer too
<naomi_> I'm interested in it. And trying to learn everything I can. I'd take classes if I could. :P
<TheGentleman> genii-around, do I try killing this "frontend" process ?  by the way, i tried googling for it. Obviously it is a far too common word in computing and it is hard to find what i need
<naomi_> BUt what use am I to this project? I'm a noob. :(
<maco> join #ubuntu-women if you want to meet the other women who work on dev, support, artwork, documentation, publicity, etc.
<TheGentleman> you seem to show good will naomi_ , and this counts a lot
<IdleOne> and being a "noob" makes it easier on you and the rest of the team, no bad habits to break :)
<maco> (of course, many would say they're "just users," but even telling people about this alternative operating system you're using is of course advocacy and therefore useful)
<maco> ^_^
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Does: ps aux| grep debconf           show a result?
<TheGentleman> genii-around, here it is the output: http://pastebin.com/U1RiLF8T
<genii-around> TheGentleman: I think the first one is likely the problem
<genii-around> TheGentleman: So I suggest to: sudo kill 1395
<TheGentleman> a radical solution...  hehehehe    Ok i will try
<genii-around> Then to try the bot's : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Daskreech> lazy unlock?
<TheGentleman> genii-around,  frontend killed (and nor reappeared), bot's suggestion followed.... but again same result!  :(
<gomiboy> TheGentleman: just to check: are you using the synaptic as normal user or with sudo?
<TheGentleman> with sudo... but now i'm doing oll this in konsole with sudo
<TheGentleman> I mean... using sudo before commands, surely not running konsole as supeuser!!!
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Well, I'd suggest to try and kill the next one in the list then, and to repeat the other command again, see if same
<gomiboy> why? i always have a root terminal open, it doesn't eat children :D
<TheGentleman> well, I'm less experienced and more prone to type in wrong things...  ;-)
<TheGentleman> so, just to be safe...
<James147> gomiboy: running konsole as root? or bash as root? ^^ the first isnt needed and isnt advised
<gomiboy> bash of course
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Did you try the: sudo kill 1406     and bot's commands yet?
<James147> :)
<TheGentleman> not yet genii-around ...going to try
 * genii-around goes to grab a coffee
 * gomiboy shows his empty cup to genii-around and makes a fake sad face
 * genii-around pours some nice strong Columbian coffee in gomiboy's cup
 * gomiboy happy :D
<genii-around> Darn, TheGentleman left. I was wanting to get to the bottom of that puzzler.
<gomiboy> maybe he thins to be still on microsoft "reboot and retry" windows (tm) :P
<genii-around> gomiboy: I dunno. He seemed like he was game to try and get under the hood to fix things.
<TheGentleman> genii-around, I'm back and I'm really puzzled
<genii-around> TheGentleman: Is it still complaining about the lock?
<TheGentleman> first, I likely killed something too much and made the system frozen
<TheGentleman> then after reboot it is exatcly the same as before
<TheGentleman> frontend is still there...
<Hamra> APT problems?
<genii-around> TheGentleman: I suppose you can just remove everything in /var/cache/debconf  directory
<TheGentleman> yes Hamra
<Hamra> what exactly is the problem?
<TheGentleman> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<TheGentleman> of course there is no other application running that I know of
<Hamra> the error is shown by whom? apt-get? or some frontend?
<TheGentleman> i can pastebin everything if you like....  but with genii-around we already tried everything that came to mind
<TheGentleman> Hamra, both: it appeared using synaptic, but now also from konsole
<TheGentleman> ...obviously
<Hamra> is the file readable? did you try opening it with a text editor... maybe it' corrupt
<TheGentleman> it's size is 0
<Hamra> if you do "nano /var/cache/debconf/config.dat", does it say "input/output error"?
<TheGentleman> Hamra, sorry!! it is not 0 now... it was before I rebooted
<Hamra> how big is it? and did you try opening it with a text editor?
<TheGentleman> well, as said it was empty before, and now yes, i can open it
<Hamra> and there's valid text in it... hmmm
<Hamra> and apt is still complaining?
<TheGentleman> let me try again
<TheGentleman> yes, it reports it as locked when issueing sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hamra> does "ls -a /var/cache/debconf/" show any lock files?
 * genii-around thinks this could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<TheGentleman> Hamra,  franz@franz-Easy-Note-MX51:~$ ls -a /var/cache/debconf/
<TheGentleman> .   config.dat      passwords.dat  templates.dat-old
<TheGentleman> ..  config.dat-old  templates.dat
<TheGentleman> having a look at the bug.... will be back in minutes
<Hamra> they suggested "fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<Hamra> to see which program is culprit
<TheGentleman> i tried it before... will redo now
<TheGentleman> Hamra, fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat gives no response
<Hamra> sudo rm -f sudo rm -rf /var/cache/debconf/* && sudo apt-get install -f
<Hamra> oops
<Hamra> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/debconf/* && sudo apt-get install -f
 * genii-around hands out more coffees
<Hamra> i am sorry, first one is... mmm.... coffee
 * ScorpKing grabs a cup..
<TheGentleman> thanks...
<TheGentleman> ok, trying
<TheGentleman> wow!!!
<TheGentleman>  it worked
<TheGentleman> and the installation completed
<Hamra> the file wasnt locked, it was just corupt for some reason :)
<TheGentleman> ah, ok
<genii-around> Interesting.
<TheGentleman> well, i am pretty sure that sometimes computers like to write things in files by themselves
<TheGentleman> my first experience with such a behavior was back in the '80ies on Win 3.11 machine
<genii-around> I suppose something like copying the .dat-old files to .dat may have worked as well
<TheGentleman> yup
<TheGentleman>  well, I guess I shall thank you Hamra and genii-around
<TheGentleman> for your kind assistance
<Hamra> you're welcome
<genii-around> TheGentleman: What they said :)
<TheGentleman> :)
<TheGentleman> ok, now i need to discover about mic malfunctions... but this is another story and will follow tomorrow.  LOL
<TheGentleman>  bye and thanks again
<agnese> helo everyone 8) i have a little problem: i was videochatting with skype and using blender at the same time. The computer totally freezed and didn't respond to any command, so i forcet the shutdown. once i start up it all skype wasn't able to connecting: it took was like loading the connection but not work. so i tried to unistall and reinstal in KPackageKit, but! 8( when i was in order to reinstall it gave me this error "Package skype is virtual and has no
<agnese> installation candidate"... any clue about what i mess it up?
#kubuntu 2011-03-31
<Hamra> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<ScorpKing> agnese: mv ~/.Skype ~/.Skype.old
<ScorpKing> agnese: and run skype again. that's the easiest way to fix skype problems
<Hamra> let's hope he still has skype, and it's not uninstalled already...
<ScorpKing> yep
<agnese> i unistalled
<ScorpKing> agnese: try using apt-get to reinstall
<agnese> i had repository disabled i think
<Hamra> skype is in partner repository
<agnese> yes. i eneabled, updated and now looks like it is installing
<Hamra> good :)
<agnese> ok, installed. now let's see if it works
<agnese> same... 8( it not connecting
<agnese> mv ~/.Skype ~/.Skype.old  in terminal, right?
<agnese> \o/
<agnese> it worked!
<ScorpKing> :)
<agnese> love you dearss ;)
<agnese> thanku thanku
<ScorpKing> agnese: most apps store info in hidden files or folder in your home directory. if they give problems try moving the related files and that resets the app settings so they should work again
<pc_> :D
<sekou> slt
<Hamra> ?
<Fieldy> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<genii-around> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<basy> hi why chromium and google chrome always goes maximalised ???
<basy> whatever i do they come back to maximalised...
<naomi_> In terminal I'm in my Downloads folder, how do I move 2 files from this into my Videos folder?
<James147> naomi_: mv file1 file2 ~/Videos
<James147> naomi_: i would like to note that tab completion on the names in very useful
<James147> naomi_: you can also use * to match any number of any character ^^ so to move all .avi files you could use "mv *\.avi ~/Videos"
<Daskreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<James147> ^^ and ~ is a alias for your home directory and is equlivent to the $HOME envroment varible (which you can see if you use "echo $HOME"
<naomi_> mv: cannot stat `*.avi': No such file or directory
<naomi_> >.>
<James147> hmm
<Daskreech> naomi_: do you have any avi in that folder?
<James147> there is a time that ends with .avi in the current directory?
<naomi_> Lol yeah. I'm trying to move 2 .avi files from my downloads to videos.
<Daskreech> naomi_: if there is none then it's correct there is no such file or directory
<Daskreech> naomi_: ls | grep avi
<James147> whats the out put of "ls"?
<James147> ^^ it better yet that
<naomi_> the .avi is a file withtin a folder within the downloads. if that makes sense
<James147> naomi_: ahh, then that gets a little more complcated :)
<James147> naomi_: and, do you want to move the files to the root of the videos folder, or within sub folders in the videos folder?
<naomi_> Just to the root.
<naomi_> Well, hang ong.
<naomi_> On.^
 * James147 would use find ^^ though there is probally another way
<James147> or possibally use */*.avi  ^^
<naomi_> I have 2 folders in my downloads that are dvd's. Like one of the folders is called Tangled and within that it has an .avi and a readme or something. I just want to move the entire Tangled folder to Videos.
<Daskreech> naomi_: mv Tangled ~/Videos
<James147> "find . -iname "*.avi" -exec mv \{} ~/Videos \;"   would move any file ending in .avi to ~/Videos in any folder in the current directory
<naomi_> That worked Daskreech thanks.
<James147> ^^ then what Daskreech said :)
<naomi_> Thanks james. :)
 * Daskreech uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugs valorie
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi
<noaXess> still have a fancy kpackagekit update window :) http://imgur.com/Y4zmF
<areichman> noaXess: I have the same window! Thought it was just my computer
<areichman> it looks like it stops using the Oxygen style for some reason
<James147> running it as root?
<areichman> just clicking on the update package icon in the system tray
<noaXess> no.. not really.. the strange thing is, if you open kpackagekit normally, it's as it should.. only if you click the update icon in system tray this fancy window comes up
<areichman> right
<noaXess> James147: no normal user..
<noaXess> just click the update icon
<James147> noaXess: what happen if you run kpackagekit as root? (kdesudo kpackagekit)
<noaXess> James147: gime few seconds
<James147> ^^ and areichman
<noaXess> James147: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/whtx749g/kpackagekitroot.png
<James147> :S
<noaXess> James147: on your kubuntu, no such problem?... it's just a layout problem.. so i can live with it ;)
<areichman> James147: running it as root makes it use the GTK-looking theme
<areichman> running at as my normal user it looks normal (kpackagekit)
<James147> noaXess: not running kubuntu atm :) but will check my vm...
<noaXess> James147: hehe ;)
<James147> areichman: sounds like the root settings are screwy :S
<areichman> how would I change those settings
<noaXess> breakfas time.. see ya..
<areichman> (I just ran kate as root and it looked messed up)
<areichman> I can't log in as root, can I?
<areichman> not by default, anyway
<James147> areichman: its not advised
<areichman> so how do I change the theme for the root account?
<James147> areichman: run systemsettings as root and see if you can change the appeaarence
<areichman> my widget style for root is oxygen...
<areichman> it looks right in the preview but wrong everywhere else
<James147> and if you change it?
<areichman> it doesn't do anything... I hit apply and it looks like everything has worked but nothing has changed
<James147> yeah, have the same here ^^ not sure why
<James147> resetting roots profile didnt help :(
<James147> areichman: noaXess: what kde version are you running? 4.6.1 here, and I am not seeing the same problem with 4.5.X in the vm of kubuntu
<areichman> 4.6.1
<James147> posibally a 4.6 regression?
<areichman> seems that way. I need to head to bed now, thoug
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<xorxorxor> i installed my ATI graphic driver, now KDE is not booting.
<xorxorxor> ATI HD5870m
<keithzg> Not booting? What stage is it getting to?
<keithzg> Also, what method did you use to install the (I assume) Catalyst drivers?
<xorxorxor> well it shows me plain terminals
<xorxorxor> i did "sudo sh ati-....bin"
<keithzg> erkkk
<xorxorxor> worked on gnome +) so i assummed
<keithzg> In my experience it's far better to use the drivers provided in the repos.
<xorxorxor> how do i do that? using git?
<keithzg> Nope, using a package manager :)
<xorxorxor> ahhh
<keithzg> Although for this specific case you might be better off using Jocket-KDE
<keithzg> err, I mean Jockey
<xorxorxor> uhm.. should i reinstall kubuntu and give that a stab?
<keithzg> since it not only uses the package management backend to download the drivers, but then also enables them for you.
<keithzg> You should be able to just uninstall the ATI one you installed.
<xorxorxor> oh i didn't know that. through terminal?
<keithzg> Err, probably.  Been ages since I did that old fashioned route of using the actual vendor-provided packages to install, heh
<xorxorxor> ;)
<xorxorxor> ok i'll search for a way to remove the driver
<xorxorxor> thanks a lot for your help!
<keithzg> np
<keithzg> fyi, from what I recall the install script might've left a "fglrx-uninstall.sh" script lying around somewhere for you to use
<James147> xorxorxor: renaming /etx/X11/xorg.conf should make xorg use the default drivers again, alloing you to login
<xorxorxor> i wish i got that message 5 minutes earlier, reinstalling kubuntu.. lol
<James147> :)
<xorxorxor> how do i use jockey-kde?
<valorie> from the kmenu, or the console, or krunner
<valorie> all work well
<xorxorxor> it shows no proprietary driver
<James147> xorxorxor: on a fresh install? did you update the packagelist?
<xorxorxor> James147: oh, I didn't know I had to update the system. Now I see one. thank you!
<James147> xorxorxor: you dont have to update ^^just refresh the packagelist :) .. but you may as well upddate
<ubuntu> hey, if i am running off a usb can i still update the one on the usb to 4.6?
<James147> ubuntu: a live disk? I would say you can... though I do not know if it is presestant or not
<andrewh192> present?
<andrewh192> what ya mean?
<James147> ^^ persistent ^^ meaning the changes will not be undone on a reboot
<andrewh192> oh
<andrewh192> gotcha
<andrewh192> yeah... that was something i was wondering about some other stuff when i boot up from this
<andrewh192> says that i could add stuff to add functionability to stuff
<andrewh192> but not sure that would do any good past this time using the drive
<xorxorxor> the graphic driver is working well. thank you :)
<xorxorxor> is it just me, or KDE window redrawing is laggy?
<keithzg> xorxorxor: sounds like an issue with the ATI driver's 2D acceleration, there might be ways to tweak around that.
<roland> how to make amarok send audio to subwoofer? when I press the subwoofer button in phonon, I hear sound through sub, but when listening to music nothing...
<James147> roland: is phonon configured correctly? (using the correct number of channels ^^ the test buttons bypass them i think)
<roland> James147: I  only see 1 entry under speaker setup -> sount output: 5.1
<James147> are the other profiles?
<roland> James147: strange... when I selected 7.1 subwoofer started playing... and when I switched back to 5.1 subwoofer is still playing
<James147> roland: what happens if you restart amarok?
 * James147 found it be be werid when he was testing it
<roland> James147: apparently it doesn't matter if I have selected 5.1 or 7.1. When I restart amarok, no sound comes through .1.... to get sound through subwoofer then I need the change the profile while amarok is running
<James147> roland: yeah, i had a similar problem... carnt remember how i fixed it
<roland> James147: thanks anyway.. at least I have bass now
<James147> roland: try this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#Alternative_configurations
<James147> ^^ though thats for arch... it might vary slightly
<penos> Thanks Ernie - Age 35, New Jersey
<penos> My first time was when I was in High School. My friend Ernie and I were fooling around on the floor in his den. I always liked him to take me from behind - it felt naughtier and sexier that way. I was about 17 and he surprised me by running an ice cube along my spine and down the crack of my butt. I shivered with anticipation. He put the ice cube aside and began to rub my ass. He didn't ask
<penos> about anal sex. He could see that I was turned on. He pulled out some lube and lubed up his finger, inserting it into my ass. I moaned with pleasure and pushed back towards him. Soon I could hear him pouring more lube onto his cock. At that point I was so turned on I would have let him do anything!
<penos> Soon he placed his cock head at my sphincter and said "it's time." Slowly he pushed forward until the head popped beyond the sphincter. Then he stopped to let me relax. After a few seconds of adjustment I started to slowly push back onto him. It was incredible!!!! He reached around and started to play with my clit - I saw stars and came continuously!!! When he came I could feel him swell and
<penos> spurt into my ass.
<FloodBotK2> penos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<penos_> hi
<penos_> Thanks Ernie - Age 35, New Jersey
<penos_> My first time was when I was in High School. My friend Ernie and I were fooling around on the floor in his den. I always liked him to take me from behind - it felt naughtier and sexier that way. I was about 17 and he surprised me by running an ice cube along my spine and down the crack of my butt. I shivered with anticipation. He put the ice cube aside and began to rub my ass. He didn't ask
<penos_> about anal sex. He could see that I was turned on. He pulled out some lube and lubed up his finger, inserting it into my ass. I moaned with pleasure and pushed back towards him. Soon I could hear him pouring more lube onto his cock. At that point I was so turned on I would have let him do anything!
<penos_> Soon he placed his cock head at my sphincter and said "it's time." Slowly he pushed forward until the head popped beyond the sphincter. Then he stopped to let me relax. After a few seconds of adjustment I started to slowly push back onto him. It was incredible!!!! He reached around and started to play with my clit - I saw stars and came continuously!!! When he came I could feel him swell and
<penos_> spurt into my ass.
<FloodBotK2> penos_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<penos_> hi
<penoss> hi
<S74rk7> hey everyone... is there an option when running the ./configure command to automatically download missing dependancies?
<susundberg> That kind of depends on the package but generally no
<susundberg> i find 'apt-file' usefull while hunting 'what package provides that libxyz'
<S74rk7> I remember reading on a page before that explained how to work through errors encountered when trying to run the ./configure command.... cant remember for the life of me how it was done... and trying to find it in my bookmarks :-S
<vic> howdy all
<susundberg> try running the ./configure and check the errors
<susundberg> (btw afaik the ./configure is package dependent script and no program or anything -- there is no 'global' rules for that, though some 'standards' exists)
<vic> how to know my the gcc version ?
<susundberg> gcc -v
<vic> command gcc -v òùå ðóäç
<vic> command gcc -v not help
<susundberg> oh? in my computer it prints "gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-7ubuntu1)
<susundberg> " - that is the gcc version afaik. But what do you want to find out? Or what are you trying to do?
<vic> i want to find out version
<Hamra> gcc --version
<vic> i tried it
<Hamra> and it says?
<Hamra> what does the command output? either a version number, or tell you that you dont have gcc, so please be precise
<vic> but request install *gcc or *pentium-builder
<vic> what does it mean&
<Hamra> can you copy/paste the output?
<vic> output on russian
<Hamra> ok, try this: sudo apt-get install gcc
<vic> thanks
<Hamra> you're welcome
<S74rk7> susundberg: the ./configure error reads
<S74rk7> configure: Checking for compulsory SDL libraries:
<S74rk7> checking for sdl-config... no
<S74rk7> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.3... no
<S74rk7> *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found
<S74rk7> *** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<FloodBotK2> S74rk7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S74rk7> *** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the
<S74rk7> opps :S
<Hamra> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<Hamra> assuming you're on maverick
<S74rk7> yeah
<S74rk7> so is there no exact name of the package that you need... just I can see "libsdl1.2-dev" in the error...
<S74rk7> when I ran sudo apt-cache search sdl it brought up loads of results... so was confused..
<Hamra> i used the sdl-config comment
<Hamra> i just typed in my konsole "sdl-config", it complained with: The program 'sdl-config' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Hamra> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<S74rk7> Hamra: and did you just recognise it and know what package it was from?
<S74rk7> yeah I got it downloaded there now
<S74rk7> ahhhh
<Hamra> and if the needed dependency happens not to be an executable, i use packages.ubuntu.com to search for it :)
<S74rk7> Hamra: I cant seem to get the next one ... tried packages.ubuntu.com - no luck... can I pastebin 1 more to you mate... ?
<Hamra> sure
<S74rk7> Hamra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587776/
<S74rk7> Hamra: Thanks mate
<susundberg> Also config.log usually contains more info what failed
<susundberg> and possibly the link command that usually contains the library name
<Hamra> apt-cache search libsdl image
<susundberg> and that library name can be googled or queried with apt-file
<Hamra> should give you the hint ;)
<susundberg> True :)
<Hamra> you, of course, need the dev package for building
<bug> hi all.
<bug> can anyone help i am trying to install packages thru Kpackagekit, and after i authorise the package, the next pop up is "waiting for package manager lock" then i get the follwing error -dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bug> any idea's??
<tsimpson> open konsole, and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<bug> ok
<bug> it's doing lots of stuff
<tsimpson> usually that happens when, for some reason, a package doesn't install properly
<tsimpson> so you have to tell dpkg to try again with the above command
<bug> ok it's finished, do i ned to reboot or just try the package install again
<tsimpson> just try kpackagekit again now
<bug> cool it seems to be working
<bug> but it does what it needs and says it's finished , however the in kpackagekit the the packages dont show up as installed
<bug> it's Java i am trying to install
<tsimpson> Java is available in the repositories, and Sun's Java from the Canonical partner repository
<tsimpson> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bug> tried that in terminal and nothing happened, just a square cursor on the next line
<tsimpson> you run the exact command: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner
<tsimpson> then you update your package list, with kpackagekit or "sudo apt-get update"
<tsimpson> then look for "sun-java6-jre"
<bug> No command 'deb' found, did you mean:
<bug>  Command 'debc' from package 'devscripts' (main)
<bug>  Command 'derb' from package 'libicu-dev' (main)
<bug>  Command 'dab' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)
<bug>  Command 'debi' from package 'devscripts' (main)
<FloodBotK2> bug: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bug>  Command 'xdeb' from package 'xdeb' (universe)
<tsimpson> erm, I missed off the start..
<tsimpson> this: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<tsimpson> make sure you don't miss off the quotes
<bug> tried this and got the command lines above - <tsimpson> you run the exact command: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner
<tsimpson> bug: yes, I missed off the start of the command, bad paste
<tsimpson> bug: just this: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<tsimpson> everything from the sudo to the last quote
<bug> including the last quote
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> all of it
<bug> did that , i didn't get asked for SU password or anything and  it just went back to my  command line
<Hamra> yes, password is temporarly cached for now
<Hamra> now try installing java again
<bug> i am just doing the sudo apt get update
<Hamra> ok, good
<bug> i tried the package manager again and same thing happened , it said it was all finished , yet i am able to select it to install again.
<bug> is there a verification method i can use to see if it loaded
<Hamra> bug: open konsole, and type this: java -showversion
<Hamra> if java is installed, it will show a version and some help, if not, it will suggest what you should do to get it
<naftilos76> hi, has anyone managed to succesfully downgrade from kde 4.6.1 to 4.5.5?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<masese> anyone who knows how to install skype on kubuntu 10.04?
<genii-around> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<masese> Ekiga is gnome and i am using kde
<genii-around> masese: If you like some kde sip client, kphone is simple and works well.
<Hamra> firefox is GTK, yet works on KDE. this hasnt been a problem for years, FTK and QT applications work on both KDE and GNOME with no problems
<Hamra> s/FTK/GTK
<[mors]> hi gents
<[mors]> the notification popup shows many "don't show this message again" buttons http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9681493/popup.png
<[mors]> known ? fixed ?
<Daskreech> Can't say I've seen that before
<Daskreech> That's all the time or just for Kmail?
<[mors]> mostly VPN
<Daskreech> So it happens for multiple programs?
<[mors]> seems it's only network
<[mors]> I'm using gnome network manager because the kde one doesn't allow me to set routes
<friese> hi guys, i have a strange problem
<friese> i have a t60p laptop with fireglv5200, kubuntu 10.10 and the opensource radeon driver. the internal display is 1400x1050. when i connect a externel display over vga to it(1680x1050) and configure it with xrandr or kde systemsettings, it works in expanded mode. if i set it up to only show picture on the external monitore, it doesnt work in native resolution. it shows me some things double, hard to describe... if  run it on 1024x768 it works ok
<him> hay
<Daskreech> [mors]: Hmm alright not quite sure. Could you ask in #plasma ?
<him> hay can any one tell me why my daisy being crashed
<Daskreech> Daisy?
<him> ya
<apparle> guys, I have messed the file associations such that, man:<something> in krunner opens with firefox, how to change it to rekonq
<Daskreech> apparle: change the html back to rekonq?
<apparle> Daskreech: I want firefox to remain my default browser
<apparle> Daskreech: only man, because it doesn't work well in firefox
<Daskreech> the overall system doesn't really care about how you get the file Just what to do with it at the end
<Daskreech> getting something by man: is the same as getting it from http://
<Daskreech> but as you said Firefox is confused by man:
<Daskreech> How do you open man: links ?
<him_> hay can any one help my daisy is being crashed
<apparle> Daskreech: I've to hurry, will continue later... sorry and thanks for help
<Daskreech> him_: what's your daisy?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> How to read the S.M.A.R.T of my harddisks?
<AMDphreak> hey there, people, I need to report a bug, but I don't know the package, and I have a meeting shortly, so can I leave the bug description here?
<DarthFrog> AMDphreak: No.
<AMDphreak> PS, I'm using a LiveCD
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: install smart-notifier and smartmontools.
<AMDphreak> it pertains to Kubuntu 10.10 liveCD not being able to install because it keeps trying to read the primary CD (the liveCD) as a place to install.
<AMDphreak> /dev/sr0 keeps causing problems
<AMDphreak> DarthFrog, cool name, but what guarantee do I have that you aren't troll-answering?
<DarthFrog> AMDphreak: We're not Kubuntu developers.  We're just users helping other users.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: will that report the current health status of the harddisk?
<AMDphreak> Um, wouldn't it help if more users were aware of the bug?
<AMDphreak> not just devs.
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha toll
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd:  I've used the command line tools of smartmontools to do so.  Never used smart-notifier but it is a graphical hard disk health status notifier.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: ok , i will try that now
<AMDphreak> In my experience users....ARE the devs
<DarthFrog> And now that I know about it, I'm going to install it myself. :-)
<AMDphreak> alot of the time (ok, not all the time)
<DarthFrog> AMDphreak: Go to your meeting then fill a proper bug report later.  Make sure you're not filing a duplicate bug.
<AMDphreak> I'm not sure where to file this, because I don't know a package to give it to
<AMDphreak> er, tie it to
<AMDphreak> ...i'll try to figure out the forums. is there a KDE specific forum?
<DarthFrog> Yes.  #KDE
<AMDphreak> aha eys
<AMDphreak> Oh, even an IRC channel. nice
<AMDphreak> Thank you
<DarthFrog> But they're KDE, not Kubuntu.
<AMDphreak> ...darn. I wonder if this is a coreutils problem or a driver problem.
<AMDphreak> well, gg. Thanks for the nontrollish answers. sorry, i'm kinda ticked about a moderator on a forum right now (not Linux-related)
<AMDphreak> bye guys, and good luck with the disk smart health ops
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: i am getting an error. the app is not starting
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: what error?
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: one min
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: http://paste.kde.org/8635/
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: That's not an error and your app is running ("ps aux | grep smart").  It's merely a warning
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: oh , i will that
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: where is the gui?
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: i cant see any gui of this app
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd:  man smart-notifier
<maite> Hola gente :)
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: the smart-notifier didnt work for me so i downloaded a cli versio of the seatools(seagate app) for linux and used it
<DarthFrog> And?
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: it worked, i have done some test on my harddisk and it was fine
<DarthFrog> Glad to hear it.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: they had a gui version , but the installed was in rpm
<phoenix_firebrd> *installer
<jimmy51_> hello, i need to make a bootable DOS usb stick so i can update my BIOS.  any easy way to do that within kubuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: you mean MSdos or PCDos?
<jimmy51_> phoenix_firebrd: i suspect either would work.
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: there is a app to write bootimages to usb pen drives. i forgot the name, can you give me a min?
<jimmy51_> phoenix_firebrd: sure, thanks for the help
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: found it
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: its flashboot. http://www.prime-expert.com/flashboot/
<jimmy51_> phoenix_firebrd: ah, that looks good. i'll give that a try.  thanks!
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: download a floppy image of pcdos or freedos and write it using flashboot
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: does suse have a partnership with seagate. why wasnt a deb version of seatools available for download?
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: Umm, I'm not privy to the inner workings of any company. :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: do we have to be?
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: But at a guess, RPM (Redhat Package Manager) is used by Red Hat (obviously) which is the foremost enterprise Linux.  AFAIK, no enterprise-intended Linux uses DEB.
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: And you can use "alien" to convert RPM to DEB.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: ya thats right
<jimmy51_> phoenix_firebrd: doh... that looks like it only runs under windows :(
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: ya, thats a windows app
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: wine cannot write a MBR
<jimmy51_> phoenix_firebrd: linux itself can't write it?
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: no linux can, but wine has no low level disk write privilege
<jimmy51_> phoenix_firebrd: ok, so if i'm running kubuntu 10.04 and have a USB flash disk, is there a way to make the flash disk bootable DOS so i can run the BIOS update exe?
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: you want a linux app to do that , right?
<jimmy51_> phoenix_firebrd: hopefully.  i don't have a windows machine, just kubuntu.
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: try this http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: thanks for the help buddy
<phoenix_firebrd> jimmy51_: i have to go now , bye
<jimmy51_> phoenix_firebrd: i'll try that.  thanks.
<RussellAlan> hey guys, on the homescreen how do i add the desktop widget? to display my desktop folder
<Mithrandir_> RussellAlan: on the panel or on the desktop?
<RussellAlan> on the main screen
<Mithrandir_> by Ctrl+F12 will get you all the things on your desktop if you like
<Mithrandir_> The login screen?
<Mithrandir_> DarthFrog: I think officially RPM stands for RPM package Manager
<RussellAlan> no just the widget to display the contents of my Desktop Folder
<RussellAlan> control f12 did nothing
<Mithrandir_> Click on the button on the far right of hte panel and click on Add widgets. in the search type desktop then double click the one you want
<DarthFrog> Mithrandir_: If so, that's a latter-day renaming, like GCC.  I ran Red Hat Mother's Day version and it was definitely called RedHat Package Manager back in the day.
<RussellAlan> Mithrandir_,  it just has show desktop
<Mithrandir_> Mother's day?
<DarthFrog> Mithrandir_: I think it was RH 3.03. :-)
<RussellAlan> i'm looking for just a widget that contacns the contents of my /home/user/Desktop
<Mithrandir_> RussellAlan: Oh I'm sorry. your desktop folder
<Mithrandir_> ok Apologies
<Mithrandir_> You are looking for the FolderView
<Mithrandir_> And you want to drag it to the desktop not doubleclick
<DarthFrog> Mithrandir_: No, I'm wrong.  RH Mother's Day was version 1.0.  :-)  http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/History
<RussellAlan> Mithrandir_, : indeed thank you my friend
<ubuntu> hi to everybody
<ubuntu> i have a q that is ((how can i partishen my hard in kubuntu))
<ubuntu> and what is code of delet in kubuntu?
<Mithrandir_> what is a delet?
<ubuntu> deleat
<ubuntu> kill some file
<DjangoNoob> why does my kubuntu forget that i have set up multiple monitors? is there an easy solution? thanks.
<vic> howdy all
<vic> where i can see my file system boot?
<vic> kubuntu 10.10
<areichman> DjangoNoob: you're using kubuntu 10.10
<areichman> ?
<DjangoNoob> yes
<gomiboy> vic: you mean the boot log?
<DjangoNoob> actually ubuntu 10.10 but i have installed kde plasma desktop and set it as default, rebooted many times, no better
<DjangoNoob> areichman, i have ibm t60 laptop and intel display graphics
<areichman> DjangoNoob: have you installed kde 4.6.x or are you on the stock 4.5.x?
<DjangoNoob> areichman, dunno. how can i check?
<areichman> it would have been a process to upgrade to 4.6. If you haven't added a repository specifically for it and then installed it from the package manager you haven't done it
<areichman> and that's why multiple monitors aren't saved
<DjangoNoob> areichman, in the new kde, the monitors are saved?
<areichman> 4.5 doesn't have the ability to save multiple monitor configurations. Or if it does, there's no interface for it. 4.6 can do it but it's a bit of work to install it
<areichman> and might make your system less stable
<DjangoNoob> oh great........... :S
<areichman> haha, I wish I had better news for you
<areichman> I can tell you that I have 4.6 installed here and it's a good upgrade. Nothing major, for me at least, got borked. But your experience may be different
<DjangoNoob> can I install it via apt-get?
<vic> none, i mean file boot
<areichman> yes, if you add the repository that contains it
<areichman> DjangoNoob: here are instructions for it: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.1
<areichman> it's a pretty simple process
<gomiboy> vic: please elaborate... there is no "file boot", there is a directory /boot but if you can explain us what you have to do, we'll help :)
<vic> I want to find out what processes run at startup
<sithlord48> hi #kubuntu .
<sithlord48> the KFN page is once again "service unavilible"
<gomiboy> vic: in /etc/rc2.d/ are most of the symbolic links to the services that run at system startup
<vic> gomidoy: thanks :)
<DjangoNoob> areichman, I updated to new KDE and it still doesnt remember multiple monitors :(
<areichman> DjangoNoob: open up system settings
<areichman> in the Hardware Section, click Display & Monitor
<areichman> arrange everything the way you want and then, in the Size & Orientation section, click Save as Default
<sithlord48> djangonoob how are you tring to set it, and do u have a properiatary driver instaleld?
<areichman> Next time you restart it should remember your settings
<DjangoNoob> sithlord48, i have the driver that came with the linux, and intel display adapter
<DjangoNoob> areichman, there is no button "set as deafult". maybe "defaults", but its grayed out...
<areichman> it's been there in mine since I upgraded to 4.6.1 and that's what I had to do to make it remember my multiple monitor settings... I'm not sure why it wouldn't be there
<DjangoNoob> maybe i didnt upgrade.......... how can i check?
<DjangoNoob> i addet ppa
<sithlord48> for my mulitmonitor neeeds the only problem i ever has is they get set to the same res.
<DjangoNoob> and apt-get update and apt-get upgrade...
<sithlord48> open dolphin or any kde program and use help-> about kde
<DjangoNoob> Platform Version 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1
<DjangoNoob> sorry
<gomiboy> DjangoNoob: did you restart your session?
<DjangoNoob> it's not new, yes
<DjangoNoob> yes
<DjangoNoob> wait
<DjangoNoob> i think i'll manage
<DjangoNoob> 146 not upgraded packages :)
<sithlord48> i would start there lol
<DjangoNoob> :)
<gomiboy> DjangoNoob: i haven't upgraded to 4.6, but maybe you have to apt-get dist-upgrade
<gomiboy> ther :)
<areichman> don't dist-upgrade
<areichman> I think that's a very different process. Just upgrade the packages that need to be upgraded
<gomiboy> it's mandatory yo upgrade to kde 4.6 afaik
<gomiboy> *to
<sithlord48> why not dist-upgrade i always do taht
<sithlord48> if you have packages that need to be removed by newer ones you have to do a dist-upgrade
<areichman> really? I've never dist-upgraded before
<areichman> I assumed it was to upgrade the entire distribution and I just wanted to update one part or particular packages
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<areichman> interesting
<bigbrovar> anyone knows if Kubuntu 11.04 beta has been released?
<bigbrovar> words on the street is that Ubuntu 11.04 beta has been released
<bigbrovar> am about to head to bed and was hoping to leave my laptop to download it before going to bed
<genii-around> bigbrovar: Sometime before midnight in Greenwich
<skramer_> anybody else got problems with akonadi after latest update to version 1.5.1?
<sithlord48> don't know about 11.04 beta but i had ~ 30 updates this morning for my natty box
<skramer_> Kontact always gives me an error notification regarding akonadi, which has not been the case up to version 1.5.0
<DjangoNoob> i have updated to new kde. i set up multiple monitors and clicked save as default. it does not remeber at reboot though :(
<divi_> Heya, anyone have any idea why my sounds disappear within 2-5 minutes after boot. Using Kubuntu 10.10, fresh install yesterday. Audio interface is E-MU 1212m
<divi_> the system still seems to recognize the device (i think)
<Thinkerer68> Oh noes! KFN is down!  :-(
<areichman> What's KFN?
<Thinkerer68> KubuntuForums.Net
<genii-around> Thinkerer68: Well, whois shows that their domainname is not expired yet :) But "Service Unavailable" generally means a 503 error, which is that apache or so is not running. Maybe they had a crash or so
<Thinkerer68> Agree. I'm also getting "Service Unavailable".
<naomi_> Is there any way to get custom emotes on Empathy?
<Ratchetman> Ping room
<Ratchetman> Anyone active?
<genii-around> Ratchetman: Beeter to just say what kubuntu problem you may be having, so that someone may try to help :)
<naomi_> genii-around: do you know how do get custom emotes on empathy?
<genii-around> naomi_: Nope. I use quassel
<naomi_> genii-around: and that had custom emotes? i was using amsn til it kept freezing on me. so i used empathy but i dont like it. can i sudo apt-get install quassel?
<Ratchetman> I've been having an issue with Firefox. Origionally I downloaded 3 and when I found on the Kubuntu forum a stable version of 4 and it worked for a day before it wouldn't load or anything.
<genii-around> naomi_: I don't think it has that feature much. Although you could probably just write little aliases to something like: /me does this thing and that thing!
<genii-around> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Ratchetman> Oh yeah that was the code I used to get it in the first place. I should save that! Thanks
<Ratchetman> Does anyone have a recommendation of a good download or website of commands for the konsole?
<vic> where i can find inetd.conf?
<tsimpson> vic: in /etc, if you have an inetd installed
<vic> ok, thanks ) i didn't installed
<tsimpson> there are several, like xinetd, openbsd-inetd, inetutils-inetd, micro-inetd, and maybe others
<tsimpson> all basically do the same job
<TNZ_> hi all
<TNZ_> INFO for Radeon desktop : Catalyst 11.3 are quite good
<TNZ_> I just switched in rendering accurate mode & it's great and responsive (and it's nice for the eyes)
<TNZ_> bye
<Ratchetman> So was that an advertisement to download the new catalyst? lol
<Ratchetman> Would commands written for Ubuntu still work on Kubuntu?
<marxjohnson> Ratchetman: for the command line?
<marxjohnson> if so, yes
<Ratchetman> Ok, thank you. Please excuse my noobliness.
<marxjohnson> no problem
<marxjohnson> Kubuntu is exactly the same system underneath, it just has different GUI applications
<Ratchetman> Ok so any of the programs that are compatible with one are compatible with both, correct?
<marxjohnson> yes
<genii-around> Pretty much
<naomi_> I had an old wallpaper with the wallapaper as cube caps too. I've changed my wallpaper and deleted my cube caps but on my cube they still show up. How do I get rid of them? I've tried deleting but they're still there.
<maco> naomi_: i think #ubuntu's more likely to know, since people here tend not to use Compiz (the thing giving you the cube)
<Ratchetman> Cool! Off to DL some games.
<Ratchetman> One more question. I had registered my nick and used the code from the email. Is anything supposed to happen to confirm it's been completed?
<Thinkerer68> Ratchetman: http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<Thinkerer68> Ratchetman: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Thinkerer68> Ratchetman: http://tille.garrels.be/training/bash/
<Thinkerer68> Ratchetman: http://www.gnu.org/doc/doc.html
<Thinkerer68> hth
<Thinkerer68> http://linux.die.net/
 * Thinkerer68 away
<Ratchetman> Thanks a lot Thinkerer68!
<Thinkerer68> np. there are a heck of a lot more i use, but those are probably the most important ones
<Thinkerer68> ah, one more
<Thinkerer68> http://www.tldp.org/
<Ratchetman> Woot more information!
<yoyo> ty Thinkerer68
<Thinkerer68> Ratchetman, yoyo: dont forget to try "help COMMANDNAME", "COMMANDNAME --help", "man COMMANDNAME", "info", and "apropos TOPIC"
<Thinkerer68> Ratchetman, yoyo: There is also the RUTEBook http://rute.2038bug.com/
<Ratchetman> Wow I didn't know so much documentation was out there. Now if they could make it in an audio format so I could learn in the car while I drive or something.
#kubuntu 2011-04-01
<icalle_13> hi
<icalle_13> anyone here?
<cato37> my user account lost the ability to sudo apt-get packages. is this a temporary thing or do i need to change the account so it has general sudo powers?
<cato37> sorry, i lost connection
<Ratchetman> cato37 does it prompt you for a password or just say you don't have permission?
<cato37> it prompts for a password and then refuses.
<cato37> it says i have the wrong password
<Ratchetman> And yet this same password works for all other permissions. Correct?
<cato37> that is with kpackage kit. with konsole it reads that i am not in the sudousers file and the incident will be reported. is there a way to grant sudo powers to only getting packages, or is it better to just give the account sudo powers. there are kids on this account that play games, and they know the password to get into this accountl
<cato37> yes.
<cato37> same password.
<cato37> i am a little nervous with younger ones having sudo powers and playing with the settings.
<Ratchetman> Is there another account that has the permissions already or is this the only account?
<cato37> the first account has the admin powers, this is the second account, but everyone uses it.
<cato37> nobody uses the primary account.
<Ratchetman> Then try it with the primary account. If that's the origional user it will have the permissions. Just log into that one when you need to install or for anything sudo related.
<cato37> ic.
<cato37> i feel kind of silly.
<Ratchetman> Don't. No gain in feeling silly. Also I'm pretty new too.
<cato37> someone said that if i change the password of the primary account so that it is different, then i can grant sudo powers to the 2nd account, and that will solve the problem we have. sometimes when we switch accounts the computer freezes and we have to cut the power.
<Ratchetman> I just asked earlier what the compatibility was between Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<cato37> thanx ratchet. i really like kubuntu.
<cato37> it beats vista hands down.
<cato37> and the program selection for music, and art is excellent.
<Ratchetman> Wow you were using Vista before? That's like modern day Windows Millenium!(worst OS ever)
<cato37> uac wants to know if you want to talk about vista on this channel  < yes> or < no>
<cato37> lol
<Ratchetman> That's what came on the hard drive that is in my desktop. I got rid of that faster than I could read the title.
<cato37> i hated vista. besides crashing like clockwork, the only thing that worked was onenote. when ms switched to the ribbon on the programs, i gave up on it.
<Ratchetman> um. I don't know much about it I just know that it took forever to do anything and was nothing short of cumbersome.
<Ratchetman> I went from Vista to XP home which was a little faster but still nothing compared to Maverick Meerkat!
<icalle_13> hi
<icalle_13> i have a question
<cato37> i am a slow learner, but Kubuntu has been great so far, and i am learning it. vista just didnt make sense. kubuntu is easier to understand the design.
<e_t_> !ask | icalle_13
<ubottu> icalle_13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<icalle_13> what do i do so i could run lenux and windows same?
<rats__> cato37: which Kubutu are you running
<icalle_13> anything?
<cato37> rats__: 10.10.
<rats__> Im using 10.04 and dont see changing for a while-just too good
<rats__> and have LTS
<Ratchetman> cato31: I've felt like a slow learner on this just because I've been raised on Windows. Fortunately the KDE system is easy to understand at a glance.
<Ratchetman> rats_: What's LTS?
<rats__> Long Term Support - about 2 more years
<cato37> icalle_13: do you mean having both on the same disk to run both when you need to run one of them, or do you mean have both microsoft and kubuntu running at the same time?
<Ratchetman> Oh yeah duh/
<e_t_> icalle_13: This is a multi-step process. First, install Windows. When you do, only use part of your hard drive, not the whole thing (i.e. If you have a 160GB drive, only give Windows 80GB). Once Windows is installed, put the Ubuntu disk in the drive and restart the computer. Go through the install routine and install Ubuntu to the empty space left on your hard drive. The Ubuntu install will detect Windows and give you a boot option for it. When you'
<e_t_> re done, you'll have a choice of Windows or Linux whenever you turn on your computer.
<Ratchetman> This is my first non Windows OS so I can't help but love 10.10
<rats__> Ratchetman: Ya the more you use it the better it gets
<rats__> I left Windows a while back and never looked back
<Ratchetman> rats_: I'm noticing that. I'm still trying to get used to commands and stuff but everyday tasks were never an issue which I liked.
<cato37> kde 4.6 is out. has anyone tried it?
<Ratchetman> I've still got Windows but only because it's easier to play big release games.
<rats__> Ratchetman: true from what I hear, but I'm not a gamer
<quizno50> Is anyone else having problems getting on to the Kubuntu forums?
<Ratchetman> I saw that it was released but I can't even fathom how I'd be able to. I definitely don't want to have to do a big instal.
<Ratchetman> quizno50: Kubuntu forums have been down all day.
<shellthor> i
<quizno50> okay... I thought it might just be my University network
<icalle_13> anyone know how to set up the computer so your harddrive only uses half of it? one for windows and one for lenux?
<shellthor> i
<icalle_13> u?
<e_t_> icalle_13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Axlin`> cato37: yep. it's the first kde 4 release i've used that's actually made me like kde
<e_t_> cato37: I'm using 4.6.1. It's great. KDE moves from strength to strength with each release.
<icalle_13> so basically i got to manufacture my computer?
<icalle_13> and tell it to have space for ubuntu?
<cato37> so i set the kpagage to recieve the backports, and dl it like a regular program?
<Axlin> cato37: yeah, with ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<cato37> k. thanx. i have to go to the primary account. bb after its dled.
<Ratchetman> Have fun Cato37
<cato37> thanx all.
<Ratchetman> e_t_: Is it possible to just update my KDE to the new version?
<Axlin> Ratchetman: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<e_t_> You have to enable the repository as Axlin indicates.
<Ratchetman> What is a repository?
<Axlin> after that you'll be running 4.6.1
<e_t_> Ubuntu is not a "rolling release" so packages aren't updated except to fix bugs. If you want software that was released after your version of Ubuntu, you have to look for things like PPAs. A repository is a place on the Internet that stores downloadable software packages. When you apt-get update, you are refreshing your local information about what software is available from the Internet repositories.
<Ratchetman> Ok so add-apt is the function for selecting a program or system to update?
<e_t_> No. the command "add-apt-repository" tells your computer to look in a new place for software. The command "apt-get" is what you use to install, update, or remove software.
<Ratchetman> Got it! Gotta note that somewhere.
<Axlin> "and apt-get update" refreshes your repositories, and "apt-get upgrade" applies any available updates
<e_t_> You can look at the file /etc/apt/sources.list to see all the places apt-get normally checks for software updates. Any files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory will also be checked. Sources.list.d is where add-apt-repository things go.
<Ratchetman> Is that the konsole equivalent to "Get and Remove Software" then?
<e_t_> Yes.
<Ratchetman> Oooooooh.
<icalle_13> one question
<icalle_13> is there a way i could put the lenux on a cd and install it on the computer?
<Ratchetman> Yes you can download the OS from Kubuntu.org
<icalle_13> onto cd?
<Ratchetman> Then just burn the ISO to a cd
<icalle_13> ohh ok
<icalle_13> how big is it?
<Axlin> roughly 680MB i believe
<Ratchetman> 700 MB roughly. Just small enough to fit on your average cd
<Ratchetman> Make sure you back up any of your important files before you go off formatting your hard drive.
<icalle_13> if my old computer wifi was messed up since i did a recovery on it owuld it fix it?
<icalle_13> or i would still need to find the harddrive for the wifi?
<arrrghhh> hey all, i installed 4.6.x like an idiot.  this PC originally had gnome/ubuntu-desktop to start with, can i revert everything back to that and reinstall kubuntu-desktop stable?
<Axlin> arrrghhh: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<arrrghhh> i've tried that one before, didn't work flawlessly...
<arrrghhh> i'll try it again
<Ratchetman> icalle_13: There's a good chance that the wireless card is supported by Kubuntu so connectivity shouldn't be a problem.  As to fixing a wireless network I wouldn't know.
<arrrghhh> Axlin, gives me a broken packages error :/
<icalle_13> ubuntu is lenux right?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu uses the linux kernel icalle_13
<Mase_wk> lenux ? It is uses a Linux kernel yes.
<arrrghhh> Axlin, http://pastebin.com/GmSM20ah
<arrrghhh> the unmet dependencies i think are tripping it up...
<arrrghhh> i don't think the list of not installed packages would... would it?
<arrrghhh> gah i feel like such a noob.  i never learn my lesson, always playing with unstable stuff :P
<icalle_13> what it means the installation size?
<arrrghhh> icalle_13, the size of the installation...?
<arrrghhh> how much disk space you need?
<icalle_13> idk
<icalle_13> does it matter which one i put?
<arrrghhh> uhm... yes
<arrrghhh> it determines how much space it takes on the disk
<arrrghhh> i assume you're partitioning the drive?
<icalle_13> ya
<icalle_13> i got about 400gb of mem
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> do you want ubuntu to use the full drive?
<icalle_13> sure
<arrrghhh> Axlin, ping... can you help me with that broken packages error?
<arrrghhh> icalle_13, then have the installer do that
<icalle_13> put it all the way to 30gb?
<arrrghhh> icalle_13, it's up to you
<jvasquez> Hello all
<arrrghhh> how much space do you want ubuntu to take up on the hard drive?  do you want another OS installed at all?
<Axlin> arrrghhh: sorry, i'm off doing other things as well. you can try: $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<icalle_13> i want to while i have windows also
<Axlin> arrrghhh: -f = --fix. attempts to fix broken packages
<arrrghhh> ok
<Axlin> and then re-try
<icalle_13> just double checking i could bounce from ubuntu to windows right?
<jay83> If I have dual monitor from PCI Express x16, can I use a PCI video card for a 3rd monitor?
<arrrghhh> icalle_13, you have to reboot to do that, unless you have a powerful enough machine to run a virtual machine
<icalle_13> hmm
<arrrghhh> Axlin, apt-get update -f?
<arrrghhh> apt-get -f doesn't work...
<Axlin> apt-get install -f
<arrrghhh> d'oh, thx
<arrrghhh> hrm... didn't find anything wrong.  just told me some things can be removed with autoremove, which i just did.
<Axlin> it didn't spit out any errors that time then?
<arrrghhh> nope.  gonna update and try to remove after the update.
<arrrghhh> update && upgrade
<arrrghhh> damn... still broken packages.
<Axlin> arrrghhh: have you disabled the kubuntu backports repository?
<arrrghhh> ah... i bet not.
<Axlin> you can remove it in synaptic from settings → repositories → other software. or it will be listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Axlin> if you still have it, you can remove it either way. and then run an apt-get update
<jay83> Does anyone here have 2 video cards on a desktop without SLI support?
<cato37> i upgraded to kde 4.6. where did they put the search function on dolphin?
<arrrghhh> damn
<arrrghhh> still failing Axlin... same error.  i removed some java repo i had in there as well
<arrrghhh> cato37, you don't have a search button?
<arrrghhh> sorry "find"
<cato37> arrrghhh: no. it used to be in <tools>. i thought maybe the moved it for 4.6
<Ratchetman> cato37: Which user are you on?
<Axlin> arrrghhh: try cleaning any partial packages and the apt cache. sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<cato37> Ratchetman: i am on the 2nd user.
<arrrghhh> cato37, i have a find button, and a find option under the edit menu...
<Ratchetman> cato37: I think you can temporarily change to superuser in terminal. " sudo -i -u <username>" I think that's how you can log into your main for a task or something.
<cato37> arrrghhh: right. not find, but the dolphin > tools > search function that lets me search the files.
<arrrghhh> oh... that's all i have too.
<Ratchetman> cato37: Find File is in the tools tab
<Ratchetman> hit ctrl+F
<cato37> Ratchetman: not find. the search command that was in the tools tab.
<arrrghhh> Axlin, it seemed to do something on the first run, removed a bunch of stuff... but same error when i try to do that beast remove command
<Ratchetman> cato37: Ok so they're not the same I gather.
<cato37> search was a a box that allows you to configure search parameters for different files, types, etc.
<Axlin> arrrghhh: does it show anything if you go into synaptic → custom filters → broken?
<Axlin> may have to reload synaptic
<arrrghhh> let me see...
<arrrghhh> 0 broken :/
<Ratchetman> kubuntu (~kubuntu@190.48.177.233) has joined #kubuntu Kubuntu himself is now here!
<e_t_> Ratchetman: you scared him away.
<Ratchetman> Aww it would appear as though I have.
<arrrghhh> Axlin, so 0 broken.  what next?
<Ratchetman> Shoulda logged on as invisible if he didn't want to be bothered.
<Axlin> arrrghhh: apart from going through each package that it's spitting out errors for and finding the bad apple... i'm about out of ideas here
<Axlin> it could be a different conflicting repository, if you have any
<arrrghhh> Axlin, yea that's why i wasn't a fan of that command... there's no other way?
<arrrghhh> i removed all the 3rd party ones, just ubuntu core stuff now AFAIK
<Axlin> well we've tried fixing broken packages, cleaning apt's cache, removing partial apps, and removing kubuntu's backports repository... not sure what else, honestly
<cato37> ic what they did. they merged the find and the search functions. they got rid of the search box, and made it like xp. :(
<cato37> i wonder if there is a way to access it?
<arrrghhh> does it work like the old search?  i don't see the problem
<arrrghhh> if they merged it... and you haven't lost functionality... no?
<cato37> no, it works like the xp search function. the old search box was more like the old norton commander or the amiga toolbox search panel
<cato37> not few configuration options. i am going thru an old crashed hd trying to sort 180 gigs of files. the find functions isnt going to do it.
<cato37> maybe i am missing something. i will go to the kde room, and see if they might have tucked the functions away somewhere i havent found.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, can someone explain this?  locate *.iso turns up 1 file, while find . -size +2G turns up 8 different .iso files with small letters???
<Ratchetman> Well my day of Kubuntu experimentation has come to a close. See you guys later.
<shane4ubuntu> ahhh, locate .iso turns up a bunch, odd though, I still don't quite understand it.
<e_t_> shane4ubuntu: the locate command works off a database that has to be updated. If you run the command "sudo updatedb", then "locate *.iso" you will probably see the files.
<shane4ubuntu> e_t_: well, I had already run the updatedb command as root, because I have done that before.
<shane4ubuntu> locate *.iso turns up one file while locate .iso turns up more than 10 different .iso files?
<e_t_> I didn't know that's how locate worked until I used it on FreeBSD.
<shane4ubuntu> I thought perhaps spaces, but most of my files don't contain spaces
<shane4ubuntu> e_t_: I'm fond of the locate command, so I learned real quick to run updatedb often, I usually put it as a root crontab
<shane4ubuntu> I'm learning to really like the find command too.
<e_t_> I like locate too, but it's one you can use for a long time without knowing how it works.
<shane4ubuntu> very true, I'm quite perplexed by this rare output though, very odd.
<e_t_> I usually search for things in the GUI, using programs like Recoll or Nepomuk/Strigi.
<shane4ubuntu> e_t_: I love cli, and do most of my heavy lifting there, though I do appreciate a nice gui.
<shane4ubuntu> besides nepomuk/strigi have been broke for me since switching over to kde. :(,  even with a fresh install, they have issues.
<e_t_> Really? They've been great for me ever since the switch to the virtuoso database in 4.4.
<shane4ubuntu> when I first installed, it crashed indexing all the time, never did finish, upgrade to 4.x and then it completely hogged the system, until I killed it, now I'm up to 4.6 and haven't messed with it, just expect it not to work
<James147> shane4ubuntu: its been working for me since 4.5 ^^
<melodie_> So...ummm... Can anyone help me on how to get minecraft to work
<James147> and have never had an issue with it since then... dont even notice it anymore
<shane4ubuntu> James147: i should try and turn mine back on, just haven't messed with it.
<James147> melodie_: install openjdk run it ^^
<shane4ubuntu> James147: are you on 4.6?
<melodie_> I did O.O... my broser is firefox and it won't load either one...I get either a lzma data error  or the screen in just black
<shane4ubuntu> James147: also did you do anything to the settings to make it run better? more efficient?
<James147> melodie_: minecraft is a java application so prity much just works ^^ though you will need the java and the Minecraft.jar file from the site
<James147> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<James147> melodie_: download the jar ^^ rather then using a browser
<melodie_> oh... *Facepalm* i didn't do that
<lovesthethianood> my menu bar/desktop dissapeered after a reboot. how can i get it back?
<James147> lovesthethianood: the panel? right click the desktop > add panel
<James147> (once widegts are unlocked
<lovesthethianood>  right clicking on nmy desktop dose not show any menu anymore
<lovesthethianood> /James147 right clicking on nmy desktop dose not show any menu anymore
<James147> lovesthethianood: does the backgound not load as well?
<shane4ubuntu> James147: how much memory do you have nepomuk set to use?  what is a good amount?  I think I changed mine in the System Settings -> Desktop Search thing, under the advanced tab.
<James147> shane4ubuntu: think i am useing the default (50 if i remember correctly)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks!  Mine was set at 100, perhaps that is the default?  I bumped mine up a little, because I'm off to be, I will drop it back down later if it causes an issue.
<shane4ubuntu> bed
<James147> shane4ubuntu: (and yes, i am on 4.6 now)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, night and thanks.
<James147> night
<melodie_> James147: How do I download the jar file >.< its so confusing...
<bigbrovar2> anyone knows when kubuntu 11.04 beta would be released?
<James147> melodie_: http://www.minecraft.net/download/minecraft.jar?v=1301625329683
<James147> ^^ click that
<melodie_> bigbrovar2: April something i think...no wait... let me look it up
<shellthor> bigbrovar2: the beta has been out for a while now
<James147> bigbrovar2: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyReleaseSchedule
<bigbrovar2> oh ok would have checkout kubuntu.org then for release nit and stuff
<melodie_> James147: Did that...the problem is actually installing it :(
<James147> melodie_: you dont install it ^^ jsut run it (in terminal type "java -jar path/to/Minecraft.jar"
<James147> melodie_: you should also be able to make it executable and just click it ^^
<James147> as well ^^
<melodie_> Unable to access jarfile path/to/Minecraft.jar
<James147> or maby not :p
<James147> melodie_: ^^ replace path/to with the actual path
<James147> and make sure you get the case right ^^ i think the newer launcher uses lowercase m
<melodie_> James147: Fml...ugh nothing is working :(
<melodie_> melodie@krusty% java -jar path/to/Minecraft.jar                               ~
<melodie_> Unable to access jarfile path/to/Minecraft.jar
<melodie_> (1)melodie@krusty% java -jar path/Minecraft.jar                               ~
<melodie_> zsh: no matches found: path/to/Minecraft(2).jar
<melodie_> (1)melodie@krusty% java -jar path/to/minecraft.jar                            ~
<FloodBotK2> melodie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melodie_> Unable to access jarfile path/to/minecraft.jar
<James147> melodie_: path/to/minecraft.jar is a sudo path ^^ (not real) replace it with the actual location ^^
<James147> melodie_: try ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar ^^ though i dont actually know where you downloaded it to
<arrrghhh> !pastebin | melodie_ use pastebin for multi-line pastes
<ubottu> melodie_ use pastebin for multi-line pastes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<melodie_> James147: my home folder...
<jay83> Does anyone here have 2 video cards on a desktop without SLI support? f I have dual monitor from PCI Express x16, can I use a PCI video card for a 3rd monitor?
<cato37> i upgraded to kde 4.6. i dont no the name for it, but when you run the cursor up into the menu kicker real fast and the screen changes to show all open windows. when i do that, the computer freezes.
<cato37> *i dont know the name for it
<James147> cato37: thats the present windows desktop effect
<cato37> i like to use it. how do i stop it from seizing up?
<cato37> James147: should i report it as a bug?
<micahg> how do I revoke certificate permissions in konqueror?
<TheBuntu> micahg: maybe this might help....    http://products.secureserver.net/products/faq_secureturbo.htm
<micahg> TheBuntu: no, I meant in the browser itself, not the certificate
<TheBuntu> let me get konqueror installed and i see if i can figure it out
<TheBuntu> micahg: i dont see anything about certificates in konqueror
<micahg> TheBuntu: hey, now you see my problem :)
<TheBuntu> what do you need to revoke certificate for
<micahg> TheBuntu: I'm testing something
<TheBuntu> ohh
<CartoonCat> gah, it seams like every other boot my hd is swapping from sda to sdb. Any idea what in the world causes that and to lock it ?
<Daskreech> Right
<Daskreech> April 1
<Kolia> :)
 * Daskreech sighs
<Kolia> never try to discuss serious topic on 1st April. It's exhausting.
<CartoonCat> uhg
<CartoonCat> lets pretend its the 2nd already, this is annoying
<Daskreech> Login here and ... wait A Pink Unicorn?
<CartoonCat> heh yea the ascii spam was ... phun
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: BIOS (should) set boot preferenence
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: boot pref is as it always has been, usb stick, cd, hd (gentoo didnt do this, and kub on any of my other laptops doesnt do this)
<CartoonCat> and no, nothing is plugged into usb nad no disc is in the drive
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: No that's Channel it can be more specific like SATA before PATA or so on
<CartoonCat> hmm no such options on this laptop
<CartoonCat> %$#, i just noticed, fstab says # / was on /dev/sdb5 during installation
<CartoonCat> how do i figure out what UUID goes to the partiton I want?
<Daskreech> http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html
<Daskreech> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<CartoonCat> hmm
<CartoonCat> ok, blkid gives a uuid for my 4rth partition, but wow it look /way/ different then the other partitions
<CartoonCat> UUID="e0373a99-8cc8-476b-a0ab-7eda185d26da" vs UUID="62D647E6D647B8D5"
<rulyone> Hi!
<CartoonCat> and, mount -a isnt mounting, mmm
<rulyone> Need some help here. I previously installed Fedora, with a /home SEPARATE partition. Now I installed Kubuntu 10.10 replacing fedora, but now I'm not the owner of the /home on my current user
<CartoonCat> fstab /is/ the correct place for perm mounts still, yes
<rulyone> what can I do :( (sorry to interrupt you CartoonCat)
<CartoonCat> rulyone: your user id/group id is now different, chown -R user location
<rulyone> to root? or to my user?
<rulyone> chown -R user /home?
<rulyone> or chown -R root /home
<rulyone> ?
<rulyone> well, i'll try both
<CartoonCat> chown -R username /home/username (or what ever the target home directory is)
<rulyone> one should do the job, thx :D
<rulyone> tahnks
<rulyone> got it
<rulyone> well, I had to add the sudo part, thanks a LOT!
<CartoonCat> yup
<Daskreech> rulyone: chown -R username: <--- note that /home
<Daskreech> umm /home/username
<Daskreech> put a colon after the username
<rulyone> i did this: sudo chown -R rulyone /home/rulyone
<rulyone> and it works, is something wrong with that?
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: what did I miss with the colon?
<cato37> how do i select a file in kde 4 in dolphin
<Daskreech> rulyone: no but you can redo it with the colon
<rulyone> and whats the difference with the colon? :o
<Daskreech> cato37: either click on it or hover over it and a + will appear in the corner. click on the +
<Daskreech> it will change to a - which will deselect when you click on it
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: and any idea why that UUID is so different? mount doesnt seam to like it
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: the colon changes the group to match the username as well. It's a shorthand
<cato37> Daskreech: i upgraded to 4.6 and no plus or minuses appear, clicking it opens it, and hovering does nothing.
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: ah!
<Kolia> buuuug
<rulyone> cato37: another option is to disable single clicks: Go to Kickoff Application launcher -> type "mouse", open Mouse (mouse settings) and choose  double click to open files.
<cato37> i dont want to open it, i want to select it so it can be archived with ark.
<Daskreech> cato37: I was about to ask if you have things set to single or double click
<Daskreech> cato37: if you just want to do something quickly hold ctrl then click on the file
<Daskreech> that will select it
<Kolia> (still it's not normal not to get the "+")
<cato37> k. shift and hover
<rulyone> cato37: do what I just told you... if you select the "double click to open files" option, you can select files by SINGLE CLICKS, just like  in gnome (or window$)
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: Any number of reasons but does the partition mount cleanly?
<Daskreech> cato37: Found a work around?
<Daskreech> hi stephdg
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: if I type it out /dev/sdb instead, ya
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: /dev/sdb what?
<CartoonCat> opps, 4
<CartoonCat> sdb4
<cato37> sorry, when i move the cursor so that "display windows"appears the screen freezes for about 20 seconds. i moved the cursor to the kickoff button too quickly.
<stephdg> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> cato37: ... does that mean you are ok?
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: Alright does the UUID match what's in fstab?
<CartoonCat> http://pastebin.com/WKHxdU92
<cato37> Daskreech: sorry, my screen keeps freezing.
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: I got the UUID from the blkid app
<Daskreech> cato37: also not normal. Is your HDD ok?
<CartoonCat> so /i/ put the uuid in, there was no entry before at all (i ehco'd the original mount line on, and it some times worked, namely when it coems up as sda not sdb)
<CartoonCat> and the fstab line now looks like UUID=62D647E6D647B8D5 /mnt/hd         auto            noauto          0 0
<cato37> i turned off the desktop effects.
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: so the fstab uses the raw device name not the UUID?
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: it did, i changed it
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: if i set it back to /dev/sdb4, it mounts up fine
<Daskreech> ok see how that works out then
<cato37> huh. okay. now the plusses and minuses are there.
<CartoonCat> well /thats/ the problem! next boot, it likely will be called /dev/sda4 !!!
<CartoonCat> the HD /is changing between a and b with each boot/
<cato37> Daskreech: the plusses and minuses are now appearing in dolphin. it happened after i turned off the desktop effects. the effect "display windows" was freezing the screen.
<Daskreech> cato37: ah ok Disable that effect then :)
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: any ideas whats wrong with the uuid? anyway to get some verbosity out of mount
<Daskreech> man mount
<cato37> Daskreech: sorry i am not more skilled at understanding this. i tend to be slow sometimes. thank you for your help.
<CartoonCat> ive done that, tried -v  and i do get /some/ info, but it jsut ends with /nothing mounted/
<Daskreech> cato37: You did fine
<Daskreech> good job on trying to disable the desktop effects. How did you do that?
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: what was the command you tried?
<CartoonCat> mount -avv
<CartoonCat> i did read it right, -a causes it mount everything in fstab
<CartoonCat> ?
<cato37> Daskreech: when i first installed kubuntu it was 10.04 and an earlier kde, and the desktop effects didnt work right. they worked fine in kubuntu 10.10 and kde 4.5 so i turned them on.
<Daskreech> Right
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: try mount -vv /mount/point
<CartoonCat> that mounted
<CartoonCat> shouldnt -a have caused it to mount too?
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: Not sure can't recall trying that with a UUID
<Daskreech> in theory I suppose yes it should
<CartoonCat> ah well, it should be good on boot now, ty very much
<stephan_> Hello?  Anyone here?
<Mase_wk> nope
<Mase_wk> the massive list of people in the channel is just a figment of your imagination
<Daskreech> well that worked  :-p
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, can someone please see this paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588136/ ? I get an akonadi dialog everytime my pc starts Kontact - KDE is updated to 4.6.1
<Daskreech> naftilos76: Do you have two resources?
<naftilos76> two resources? sorry, i don't get it. Can you pls explain?
<Daskreech> naftilos76: press alt+F2 and type akonadi  it will get you the akonadi configuration
<Daskreech> which has the resources or where it gets information from
<Daskreech> See if there are duplicates.
<Daskreech> if not ask in #akonadi what the problem could be
<naftilos76> ok thanks - let take a closer look
<gogo_> hello
<gogo_> dimi
<dimi_> aloo
<dimi_> so praes be gogoooo
<gogo_> eve ladam si go :)
<gogo_> ti
<dimi_> ja si go drzam
<gogo_> abe so stega vaj andon?
<inj3ct0r> hi
<ikonia> hello
<inj3ct0r> i have a q that is what s diffrent betwin kubuntu and ubuntu
<DonFranco83> Hello, good morning
<ikonia> inj3ct0r: main difference is the desktop, one is kde one is gnome
<DonFranco83> Any netbook users here?
<Kolia> DonFranco83: yep?
<DonFranco83> OK, I got a strange problem
<DonFranco83> I'm using an Asus EeePC 1000H
<DonFranco83> Everything works just fine when it's on power supply
<DonFranco83> But when it's on battery, my WiFi goes crazy and doesn't work anymore
<Kolia> each time?
<DonFranco83> Each and every time
<Kolia> i have an eeepc and didn't notice that behavior
<Kolia> that's all I can say :/
<DonFranco83> which wifi chip you got?
<Kolia> no idea
<Kolia> Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<DonFranco83> I got a Ralink RT2860
<nickmoeck> DonFranco83: is there any output to any log files (syslog or dmesg)?
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: I'll give ou a fresh output of syslog and dmesg in a minute
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: well it's always the same if you try to show your error to someone. i just unplugged it and there were no messages logged at that time to syslog or dmesg (checked it with tail -f before i unplugged)
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: my wifi kinda kept working but kopete lost connection to msn and icq immediately.
<DonFranco83> and they won't reconnect until i plug in the cable again. i also use the google translator and ccomics plasmoids and they stop working as well
<nickmoeck> DonFranco83: Are you using WPA?
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: WPA2 Personal
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: but it acutally does'n care, it's the same effect even in an unencrypted network
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: as i said, everything works fine as long as it's plugged in to the power supply
<nickmoeck> DonFranco83: Oh, okay. I've seen reports of issues with that card with WPA networks, which is why I asked.
<nickmoeck> DonFranco83: I did find a similar bug in Launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/734865
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 734865 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] RT2860 Wireless will not authenticate and connect when on battery power." [Undecided,New]
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: unbelievable. that's exactly the error i am encountering
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: and i'm using 11.04 as well. but i guess i had the same problem even with 10.10, that's why i reinstalled with 11.04 because the last few kernel versions all promised better wifi support ;-)
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: thanks for the link to the bug. i'll wirte a comment on that
<nickmoeck> DonFranco83: I suggest clicking that the bug affects you as well in Launchpad, which will subscribe you to the bug, and let them know that it is indeed a bug
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: already done :)
<nickmoeck> DonFranco83: Also, Anthony Hook is always in #ubuntu-wi-us, so maybe pop in there and talk to him about it. Maybe he found a solution and forgot to close the bug report or something
<nickmoeck> Or maybe you two working together can resolve it :)
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: thanks for the info.
<nickmoeck> DonFranco83: glad I could help (well, sort of help)
<inj3ct0r> im sorry where can i install some file libsigc-2.0.so.0 in kubuntu?
<inj3ct0r> or find it
<DonFranco83> nickmoeck: thanks a lot. i was just about asking on how to file a bug report . so at least, you prevented a duplicate bug report ;) thanks!!
<DonFranco83> inj3ct0r: look it up in the package management? what do you need it for?
<nickmoeck> inj3ct0r: looks like that file is part of the package libsigc++-2.0-0c2a, so installing that package will install the file you're looking for
<inj3ct0r> where is pakage management/
<inj3ct0r> ?
<inj3ct0r> i search it in pakage kit
<inj3ct0r> but there is no any pak where can i install and download it
<DonFranco83> search in kpackagekit for libsigc
<DonFranco83> it will offer you a couple of install candidates
<c2tarun> is there any application available that can convert po files from one language to another?
<inj3ct0r> im sorry hoe can i install skype?
<DonFranco83> go to skype.com and download the ubuntu version
<inj3ct0r> im sorry to every body my kubuntu is have very low speed how can i solve it?
<nickmoeck> inj3ct0r: actually, skype should be available in the Canonical Partner Repository
<nickmoeck> inj3ct0r: enable the Partner repository, and it should show up in KPackageKit
<nickmoeck> inj3ct0r: what do you mean by "very low speed"? Low download speed? Slow to open programs? Slows down when you have multiple programs open?
<inj3ct0r> slow to open files
<nickmoeck> inj3ct0r: that's generally dependent on the speed of your hard drive.  If you're trying to open a large file that's on a slow hard drive, it can sometimes seem to be slow
<c2tarun> I got this error while trying to install an application http://paste.kde.org/8675/ how can I fix this?
<Peace-> hi hi  hi
<nickmoeck> c2tarun: make sure you use sudo :)
<nickmoeck> c2tarun: sudo apt-get install packagename
<c2tarun> nickmoeck: I used sudo, actually I started installing a pacakge and end it by pressing ctrl+z. after that I am getting this error.
<nickmoeck> c2tarun: Ah. In that case...
<nickmoeck> !aptfix | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<inj3ct0r> im sorry i try to use skype but it say  server cannect failed
<inj3ct0r> what i should do now?
<mr0wl> Hey everyone, so you guys want invites to diaspora?
<abraham_> hola alguien para hablar?
<jussi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abraham_> thanks
<Peace-> :D
<inj3ct0r> im sorry i try to use skype but it say  server cannect failed
<soSuckHmu> !find kde
<ubottu> Found: apturl-kde, firefox-kde-support, gdebi-kde, kde-config-cddb, kde-config-cron, kde-config-gtk, kde-config-touchpad, kde-icons-mono, kde-l10n-ar, kde-l10n-bg (and 592 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kde&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<soSuckHmu> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fortunato> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<inj3ct0r> hi
<inj3ct0r> i have a problem with my kubuntu
<inj3ct0r> that is when i right click in dekstop chenge dekstop background and ... do not apear insted of that application cat apear what i should do now?
<inj3ct0r> no body can help me?
<TheBuntu> lastnight i used bootcdwrite.....is there anything eles...like mklivecd....bootcdwrite...did everything...it put a gig usb stick on it..it put everything on my 2 spare partitions
<TheBuntu> lastnight i used bootcdwrite.....is there anything eles...like mklivecd....bootcdwrite...did everything...it put a gig usb stick on it..it put everything on my 2 spare partitions
<renat> hi guys, can u help me? my wifi adapter has become disabled after the recent update, how to enable it? thx
<renat> any help is much appretiated
<genii-around> renat: Do you know what make and model the adapter is, and what interface it uses? (pci/usb/bluetooth etc)
<renat> well... i use notebook builtin wifi adapter (HP Compaq 530)
<renat> i suppose it is an Intel brand
<genii-around> renat: What is the result of: lspci -nn | grep Network
<renat> 10:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection [8086:4222] (rev 02)
<genii-around> renat: Which edition of Kubuntu are you using?
<renat> 11.04
<genii-around> renat: Please use #ubuntu+1 for Natty, and not here.
<renat> ok thx
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<him> hay is there any one
<genii-around> I guess they couldn't wait longer than 20 seconds to find out.
<kaddi> hi, how do i set up gmail accounts in kopete?
<kaddi> !gmail
<ubottu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<kaddi> !gtalk
<ubottu> Google Talk (GTalk) is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone GTalk client for Linux, but supports connections from third-party clients such as !Pidgin and !Kopete | See http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html for more information
<kujules> a process called "yes" uses nearly 50% of my cpu performance, can i "close" that process?
<genii-around> kujules: Yup, it's like a no-operation kind of command that just keeps spewing some text
<kujules> after upgrading to 11.04 beta my pc often got reset to log in screen or tty-screen
<kujules> is the problem solved?
<Vardan> as I can see in ubuntu's page in the 11.04 version they will be lots of changes. What about kubuntu? What changes will be in 11.04 version?
<kaddi> how do i invite more than one person inot a jabber chat on kopete?
<BluesKaj> Vardan, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Vardan> or kubuntu+1?
<BluesKaj> kujules, #ubuntu+1
<kujules> i am using kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Vardan, there's no kubuntu+1
<ZarroBoogs> kujules: Its still #ubuntu+1
<kaddi> ubuntu+1 is both for ubuntun, kubuntu and any other version of ubuntu
<kujules> okie
<kujules> thank you
<Vardan> people I just installed kubuntu 10.10 and amarok not playing mp3 files. What packages I need for that?
<BluesKaj> Vardan, make sure you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !pm | rajeevthefreak_
<ubottu> rajeevthefreak_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Vardan> I haven't sent PM, or that is not for me ? :)
<BluesKaj> Vardan, not you
<Vardan> BluesKaj: how can I know about ubottu's commands?
<BluesKaj> Vardan, the person's nick  that it's meant for is listed
<BluesKaj> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BluesKaj> James147, connection probs ?
<ChrisGagnon> has anyone else tryed installing the gnome desktop package in kubuntu? It installs debian artwork for grub and the gnome wallpaper
<BluesKaj> ChrisGagnon, I did for a while , but if you want the desktop it's ubuntu-desktop that has to be installed
<ChrisGagnon> BluesKaj: thanks for the info :D
<S74rk7> Anyone know the command to run Dolpin with root privedges?  its just so I can edit configuration files etc
<marxjohnson> S74rk7: kdesu dolphin
<S74rk7> I have just been using konsole and browsing to the directory and sudo open the files...
<S74rk7> marxjohnson: Thanks mate :)
<marxjohnson> sorry, kdesudo, not kdesu
<James147> S74rk7: its best to just run kate with kdesudo and open them from there
<James147> S74rk7: ^^ its better practus to run as few applications as possible without root
<_s0phia> hi,  can someone tell me why Rosegarden (music production software) doesn't  output any sound? Do i need MIDI packages or some sort of MIDI software as well? >.<
<S74rk7> James147: Yeah good point mate - thanks :)
<S74rk7> marxjohnson: Thanks again for the info mate :)
<marxjohnson> S74rk7: np
<Brad777>  I'm trying to repair an NTFS file system and have received errors from fsck and gparted which I've pasted here: http://pastebin.com/cSybipCJ It is a friend's HDD which had Windows XP on the partition. Windows xp was unable to recover the filesystem using chkdsk and I thought that maybe fsck would be able to recover it.
<Brad777> I apologize apparently fsck doesn't support checking NTFS filesystems like I thought.
<pero-p> Hi everybody
<pero-p> I need some help
<pero-p> plz
<pero-p> anyone!
<pero-p> .........
<James147> !help | pero-p
<ubottu> pero-p: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hamra> doesn't seem like he has a problem anymore :P
<pero-p> ok, i have slow and limited internet connection and i want to download Kubuntu, for about one year ago, i downloaded Kubuntu CD version and install it, and it was good. but when i was going to install applications, it just tell me a lot of MBs to download and i can't do it because of the limitation of bandwidth. my only problem is which one is better for me, the DVD version or CD version?...
<pero-p> ...does DVD version has most commonly apps?
<pero-p> * sorry for my english if it has any mistakes ;)
<Hamra> the DVD contains all packages of the "main" repository
<Hamra> but not those in universe
<Hamra> so the answer varies wildly depending on what exactly you need
<James147> pero-p: DVD can be used to install other applcation as far as I know and contains most of whats in the repo ^^ though you will be downloading everything thats on the dvd rather then just what you need... its more useful when you download it from a fast connection to use on a slow connection
<James147> pero-p: downloading on a slow to use use on a slow connection seems mighty wasteful ^^
<Hamra> yes, and the DVD itself can be used as a repository on any system
<James147> ^^ or another use is to download it once, then use it on many computers...
<Hamra> but... that's a lot of download :S
<pero-p> so many thanks for your answers,
<pero-p> my limitation disables in nights ( 2AM to 7PM )
<pero-p> oh! i mean 7AM
<pero-p> and i can download DVD on that way, THANK YOU AL
<pero-p> L
<Hamra> i happen to share pero's problem... the only thing that makes it bearable is i dont have any download limits (not that i can cross any with such connection), i just bite it, and let updates go all night long
<James147> pero-p: the dvd also wont give you th most uptodate packages
<pero-p> and another thing,
<pero-p> can Kubuntu(or any other Linux distro) replaces with Windows? i mean games, apps, ... I currently using windows
<pero-p> ?
<Hamra> nope
<Hamra> windows programs work only on windows. linux programs work only on linux
<Hamra> though everything on windows, can have replacements on linux
<Hamra> and as for games... you can always use "wine" for
<Hamra> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Hamra> is there any particular program you're interested in?
<pero-p> yes, i use Protesu, and OrCAD
<pero-p> Proteus
<pero-p> i think VirtualBox will help me in these apps
<Hamra> yes, it does
<pero-p> but most problem was the Games! :D, and wineHQ comes!
<Hamra> though i'm googling for you a little :)
<pero-p> Thanks Hamra,
<pero-p> you know, in my country you don't pay for apps! so Windows is as FREE as linux
<pero-p> !!
<pero-p> and so on, for games,
<Hamra> these are electronics programs... i never used them personally, or know how advanced they are. KDE has an electronics program, called KTechLab, but i dont know how professional it is
<Hamra> well... that's not something you're allowed to say here
<Tm_T> ?
<pero-p> sorry
<Tm_T> !piracy | pero-p
<ubottu> pero-p: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Tm_T> as a reminder (:
<Hamra> check this: http://www.gpleda.org/index.html
<pero-p> haha! Hamra, Thanks you very very ... much! this KTechLab and gEDA makes me crazy! very good!
<Hamra> you're welcome :)
<Hamra> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/proteus-under-linux-677635/
<Hamra> now you have enough options to choose from :)
<pero-p> Thanks everyone, and specially you, Hamra,
<pero-p> and Good bye ;)
<Hamra> bye bye
<_s0phia> is anyone interested in helping me with Rosegarden? D:
<James147> help how?
<genii-around> James147: If memory serves, she can't hear any midi files
<_s0phia> yeah o.O
<marius_> mariusk
<inj3ct0r> hi to all
<inj3ct0r> i have a problem with my kubuntu 10.10 that is when i make my dekstop rezoluion then when i restart changes not down
<inj3ct0r> no body want to answer?
<genii-around> inj3ct0r: Are you using xrandr commands to do this?
<inj3ct0r> no
<inj3ct0r> sceen resize and rotate
<genii-around> If you put the xrandr commands needed into /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsession then it will be permanent
<inj3ct0r> but i am a begginer could do you tell me step by step?
<Hamra> genii-around: or store the info in Xorg.conf
<genii-around> inj3ct0r: What screen settings are you putting that you would like to keep?  eg: 1920x1080 60hz refresh
<inj3ct0r> 1024*768 75hz ref
<genii-around> Hamra: xorg.conf gets overwritten fairly often, by setting up nvidia for instance
<genii-around> inj3ct0r: Can you please use pastebin to show the current results of the command: xrandr        from konsole
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii-around> work, back in 3-4 mins
<inj3ct0r> 1024x768       85.0*    75.1
<genii-around> inj3ct0r: I need the part which says something like VGA-1
<inj3ct0r> VGA-1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 310mm x
<genii-around> inj3ct0r: OK, 1 minute
<genii-around> inj3ct0r: Now I need result of:  cvt 1024 768 85
<inj3ct0r> # 1024x768 84.89 Hz (CVT 0.79M3) hsync: 68.68 kHz; pclk: 94.50 MHz
<inj3ct0r> Modeline "1024x768_85.00"   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync
<inj3ct0r> continue plz
<genii-around> inj3ct0r: I'm at work and just got back to keyboard :) 1 moment
<genii-around> inj3ct0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588375/  now contains the lines you need to add to either /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsession
<genii-around> Or to make an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file instead with the cvt output inbetween a line saying: Section "Screen"       and another line saying: EndSection
<inj3ct0r> tnx
<genii-around> inj3ct0r: You're welcome. Also, be sure to edit or create those files with admin write priveleges. eg: kdesudo kate /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsession      or so
<silviu> hello
<silviu> do you know how can I find a directory in my system?
<genii-around> silviu: In Dolphin, choose Edit, then Find      and then type in the name of what you are looking for
<silviu> thank you
<BluesKaj> my den linuxbox just will not run on the 2.6.35-28 kernel , obviously the kernel source graphics driver recommended won't run or breaks X , dunno which
<genii-around> silviu: You're welcome.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Is that the latest maverick kernel?
<BluesKaj> I can run the 2.6.35-22 just fine ...yes the 28 is latest afaik , just did a clean install and updated
<BluesKaj> the default is the 22 , genii-around , then updating brings the 28 in and installs it as the default
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Did you have nvidia-current installed before update?
<BluesKaj> I've been trying to find a workaround for weeks
<BluesKaj> yes, that was the first HW driver I installed
<BluesKaj> genii-around, are you suggesting there's an upgraded kernel source version ?
<Hamra> maybe DKMS didnt build a module for some reason?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It doesn't rebuild the kernel driver for nvidia when up kernel. If you can get command-line on the 35-28, remove nvidia-current, will default to nouveau. Then you should be able to get into kde and run kockey-kde and select the proprietary driver
<genii-around> Hamra: Yes, I had this before a few times
<Hamra> s/kockey-kde/jockey-kde
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Also if you have an xorg.conf remove nvidia reference
<genii-around> Hamra: Yes, my bad :)
<Hamra> genii, i havent used nvidia-current for a while, wouldnt removing then reinstalling nvidia-current from TTY1 rebuild the kernel module?
<BluesKaj> well genii-around , Hamra i didn't run nvidi-xconfig , so doubt ther eis one , but I'll check
<BluesKaj> ok, going over to the other box ..I'll have to reinstall the 28 kernel tho
<genii-around> Hamra: No. For some reason, don't know why, doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> ok , good to know that , cuz i was gonna try that :)
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there a special channel for Kubuntu development?
<littlegirl> I should be a bit more specific - is there a special channel for Kate development?
<silviu> isn't it a #kate channel on freenode?
<littlegirl> Checking, thanks. (:
<littlegirl> Yep, looks good!
<littlegirl> Heh, are the developers ever active in the #kate channel?
<genii-around> littlegirl: There is a #kubuntu-devel , but I'm not sure how directly involved they are with Kate. This might be more upstream with KDE
<littlegirl> genii-around: Thanks!
<genii-around> littlegirl: np
<rx_> is there a frontend to google reader^
<gomiboy> rx_: i use a so called web-app with chromium (the open source brother of chrome). Basically a browser window with nothing else than the web page inside (no browser buttons, menus etc)
<rx_> gomiboy: ah ok i was looking for something tighly integrated to the desktop
<rx_> with notifications etc
<gomiboy> rx_:  there is akregator for that, but it's not a "google reader frontend", it's just a rss reader :P
<rx_> gomiboy: yeah i know but using rss without full history is not an option for me ;-)
<kujules> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<yoyo> !firefox4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<inj3ct0r> hi to all
<inj3ct0r> i have problem i installed some game
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<inj3ct0r> and now i unistall it there is some game gain in game panel how can i solve it
<inj3ct0r> ?
<Hamra> game gain in game panel? can you say it in another way?
<genii-around> Hamra: Yes, that was very cryptic
<Hamra> unfortunately, he's gone... i'm still scratching my head over it :P
<juan_> hello, i can't view my kubuntu pc in land with windows pc
<ChrisGagnon> juan_: what do you mean in land?
<genii-around> juan_: You mean from Windows' Network Neighbourhood you do not see your Kubuntu computer?
<juan_> network!
<juan_> no i don't see
<ChrisGagnon> juan_: did you install samba and enable file sharing on kubuntu?
<juan_> i have samba, how can i enable file sharing?
<genii-around> !info kdenetwork-filesharing
<ubottu> kdenetwork-filesharing (source: kdenetwork): network filesharing configuration module for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2.1 (maverick), package size 316 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<genii-around> juan_: You have to install the package above called kdenetwork-filesharing and then it lets you configure the samba shares
<juan_> ok
<juan_> ok, it's installed!
<Hamra> it should appear in system settings now, under sharing i'm not mistaken
<genii-around> juan_: So now if you go to system settings, you should see under Network and Connectivity a thing called Sharing
<genii-around> Hamra: Yes :)
<Hamra> it's funny, i asked this very same question in the mailing list a year or 2 ago... now i forgot the answer, and i dont even have or use samba anymore :P
<juan_> windows sharing?
<juan_> well, i can see now "sharing" in file's properties
<Hamra> did you try system settings first? it should have an extensive control panel for configuring shares
<juan_> yes i see "sharing"  and when i open that apear "windows sharing" dialog
<juan_> need username and password
<juan_> that is all?
<juan_> i can't see the windows pc from kubuntu
<juan_> and windows cant see my kubuntu pc
<Hamra> what is the name of the windows PC?
<juan_> logistica
<juan_> when i make ping logisitca, work!
<Hamra> try in dolphin, putting in address bar:
<Hamra> smb://logistica
<juan_> can't connect to server smb:/logistica/
<Hamra> are you sure windows has active shares, and has proper home network configuration?
<juan_> 101% sure! i'm in my job
<juan_> i cant see windows to windows
<Hamra> let's try something else to troubleshoot... do you know the IP of logisitica? if so, try smb://ip_address
<juan_> yesterday my laptop was runing with ubuntu the sharing work
<juan_> sorry my english ins soo bad!
<juan_>   smb://ip_address say time_out
<Hamra> did you reaplce your IP in it?
<juan_> of course
<juan_> 10.0.06
<juan_> 10.0.0.6
<Hamra> hmm....
<Hamra> do you have a firewall in ubuntu?
<juan_> deactivated!
<Hamra> iptables configured, or something?
<Hamra> ok...
<juan_> the kubuntu's firewall by default
<juan_> i did't was touch iptables config
<Hamra> let's think....
<juan_> i was install the gui to samba
<Hamra> it's weird... i never needed any configuration to see windows shares... Live CDs were able to see them :S
<juan_> but then i remove it
<juan_> can i remove samba complete and then reinstall then?
<Hamra> you can try... doubt it'll change much though
<juan_> how can do that?
<Hamra> the samba packages are to let kubuntu have shares... but it doesnt need much to see windows shares... i dont know why this is happening
<juan_> remove samba an all configuration
<juan_> ill reboot and try........... ill be back
<juan_> hello hamra
<Hamra> hi
<juan_> i fixed the problem
<juan_> now i can see windows pc from ubuntu, the problem was the firewall, i remove it and samba, now i'll install samba again
<juan_> but now i can see the windows pcs
<juan_> is safely remove the firewall ufw?
<Hamra> really depends on your situation... i dont have any firewall here, but i'm behind a router
<Axlin> why not just disable it? sudo ufw disable
<juan_> me too, in my office are about 10 pcs all with windows, my laptops have kubuntu i have mysql and use it like server to practice
<juan_> Axlin, i try that but don't works
<Axlin> does it say it's inactive when you run sudo ufw status?
<juan_> yes
<Axlin> odd
<juan_> i need reboot before that?
<juan_> well disable = remove i same, just disable is there but dont working!
<juan_> is same*
<pm2> Hi - I'm having a problem with a program called gmFSK on Kubuntu Lucid - its an older program that needs to access /dev/dsp directly.  This seems to cause a problem with pulseaudio.  Any advice on how to make it work?  I've tried padsp and pasuspender, but still can't get it to work.\
#kubuntu 2011-04-02
 * genii-around sips and kicks his computer
<juan_> hello hamra
<juan_> i have a problem with samba
<juan_> gadmin-samba saids "Status: Activated, inactive servers winbindd"
<juan_> hello any body?
<DarthFrog> I don't think you really need winbindd.
<ironfroggy_> I know this is a common question, but what steps should i take to diagnose a fresh install on a new machine with audio not working? no errors, just no audible playback
<Hamra> ironfroggy_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ironfroggy_> hmm.. audio works if i attach external speakers. is there any software reason the internal speakers could be muted separately or does this mean my internal speakers are dead?
<Hamra> no idea... open alsamixer in konsole, and see if something is lowered, raise all volumes
<ironfroggy_> yeah i tried that already with no luck :-/
<ironfroggy_> i have another machine with the same hardware, same laptop model, and running ubuntu and the sound works there
<ironfroggy_> if i could figure out some comparison between the configuration...
<dac> # #ubuntu
<dac> join ##ubuntu
<nata> dac: add "/"infront of join
<green__> hi
<green__> sex
<darkdelusions> I really am starting to hate realtek sound cards
<darkdelusions> everytime I have PC with nix on it i have to go threw and try and find the right option to but in my alsa.conf to get my speakers to mute and it takes forever to track down the right flag
<zortog> Good evening everyone I have a really simple question. Is it possible in kubuntu to have distinct wallpapers for distinct workspaces?
<darkdelusions> zortog: there is a way I am trying to remember how
<zortog> darkdelusions: thank you kindly i have been beating up gnome for three hours now and it wont cooperate so i figured i would give kde a try
<darkdelusions> In gnome there is no way to do it but my roommate (who isnt home atm figured it out in kde)
<darkdelusions> ok found it you have to use activites
<zortog> alright this environment is very new to me i am going to need some hand holding lol
<darkdelusions> zortog: check out http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=62528
<darkdelusions> I have never done it myself since it is not as easy as it was in kde 3.X
<zortog> darkdelusions: i have hit a hang up already, it says select zoom out, but that option is not present
<darkdelusions> let try it 1 sec
<zortog> darldelusions: i got something similar to what i need, i figure i can manage to get something together !! Thanks for the help!
<darkdelusions> np
<darkdelusions> Sorry I couldnt be more helpful I just havent played with it
<folorn> anyone who's played alot of open arena could you tell me where the screenshots is hidden after you take them?
<TheBuntu> anyone have any idea what replace /boot/grub/menu.lst in 11.04
<folorn> any folks here good with open arena questions ?
<Daskreech> folorn: Maybe the open arena IRC?
<Daskreech> http://openarena.wikia.com/wiki/Manual <--- or read that
<Daskreech> !grub2 | TheBuntu
<ubottu> TheBuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TheBuntu> Daskreech: that dont help...its telling me what im trying to do...but menu.lst isent in /boot/grub
<Daskreech> TheBuntu: do you see grub.cfg ?
<Daskreech> It's mentioned in the second link
<TheBuntu> i got it...grub.cfg took the place of menu.lst
<Daskreech> TheBuntu: Read the second link
<folorn> where is that at daskreech?
<Daskreech> folorn: Hmm?
<Daskreech> folorn: http://www.mibbit.com/?server=irc.anynet.org&amp;channel=%23openarena
<folorn> thanks
<navatwo> Hey, so I recently updated my kubuntu box and now I cannot connect to my wired network. Any ideas?
<c2tarun> navatwo: which version are you using?
<navatwo> uhm, how would one check
<c2tarun> navatwo: nevermind :) run ifconfig on terminal and show me the output.
<navatwo> err, not sure how I can do that lol
<c2tarun> you using kubuntu?
<dmatt> navatwo: run following in terminal: lsb_release -a
<navatwo> I'm piping it to a text file and using a flash drive to move it over lol
<navatwo> dmatt: `No LSB modules are available`
<dmatt> navatwo: run it with -a option
<navatwo> I did
<dmatt> navatwo: do you use *ubuntu ? :)
<navatwo> dmatt: it states ubuntu in there too
<navatwo> sorry :P
<c2tarun> navatwo: try cat /etc/issue and tell the output.
<dmatt> which release
<c2tarun> navatwo:  cat /etc/issue
<navatwo> c2tarun: http://pastebin.com/ZpRhKQjr
<navatwo> im using 10.10 kubuntu btw
<tinlys> im 10.04LTS
<navatwo> and c2tarun that showed `Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l`
<c2tarun> navatwo: ok, your ethernet devices are fine. what kind of connection do you have?
<navatwo> wired
<navatwo> (I'm on my netbook atm)
<navatwo> (which is wifi..)
<tinlys> netia tel.
<c2tarun> navatwo: I guess your wifi card is also working fine but still please open additional drivers.
<navatwo> my desktop is having the issues
<navatwo> it does not have a wifi card
<c2tarun> navatwo: actually I asked you to run ifconfig on your desktop :)
<navatwo> I did! :P
<navatwo> that was the output
<darkdelusions> he did its in that past bin
<c2tarun> navatwo: I am assuming that you connection is fine, your output shows that your system should respond to your connection. hang around here, someone will help you
<c2tarun> darkdelusions: yup got that :)
<darkdelusions> his eth0 is showing up as something odd
<navatwo> I hope so.. I need to get internet access.. o.O
<darkdelusions> well the device that has an ip that is
<navatwo> eth0 is not showing up as any connection, the cord is clearly in and I'm using the router for wifi currently
<darkdelusions> navatwo:  try doing a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart from console
<navatwo> Hey, so I recently updated my kubuntu box and now I cannot connect to my wired network. /etc/network/interfaces is OK and `ifconfig` output is located here: http://pastebin.com/ZpRhKQjrttp://pastebin.com/ZpRhKQjr
<navatwo> oops lol
<navatwo> darkdelusions: it didnt change anything.
<navatwo> btw, I've tried booting an older kernel, no luck
<darkdelusions> what do you get when you do a dhclient eth0
<darkdelusions> errr
<darkdelusions> sudo dhclient eth0
<navatwo> its running atm
<darkdelusions> just running
<darkdelusions> it probally gonna sit there till it times out
<darkdelusions> ctrl c it
<navatwo> its changing intervals it appears
<navatwo> kk
<darkdelusions> try ifup eth0
<darkdelusions> with sudo
<navatwo> unknown interface
<darkdelusions> from console do a cat /etc/network/interfaces and paste the out put into pastebin
<navatwo> darkdelusions http://paste.villavu.com/show/550/
<navatwo> darkdelusions: I need to sleep. Thanks for the help tough
<darkdelusions> np
<darkdelusions> I am not sure on that one
<darkdelusions> I am sorry
<navatwo> thought*
<navatwo> though*
<navatwo> Its OK, the effort is nice either way. :)
<darkdelusions> i don't normally upgrade from apt i normally just download the new distro and frap my /partition
<stephdg> Riddell: you around?
<zoiss> hey guys. does anyone have a logitech wireless illuminated k800 keyboard? i've managed to get most of the special keys working but the calculator key does not throw an event. is there someone with an workaround?
<stephdg> when one is using kubuntu and if my plasma keeps crashing when i shut down, where would i file the bug report? with KDE or kubuntu?
<zoiss> I would start at kubuntu. if it's a KDE only problem you will be forwarded :-)
<stephdg> ok thanks zoiss
<zoiss> np. I heard that a lot of crashes appear due to failures in implementation which are not KDE bugs - actually. but I'm not an expert there
<stephdg> zoiss: implementation?
<zoiss> integration
<Axlin> personally i was having that same problem until i upgraded to 4.6
<stephdg> Axlin: i have 4.6.1
<stephdg> i have the plasma netbook version...
<Axlin> ah, interesting. well i'm using the regular desktop
<zoiss> I have plasma crashes when shutting down, too. not every time although. -> 4.6.1
<stephdg> zoiss: it seems to be *every* time...at least the last 2 times its happened
<zoiss> here it does not appear every time. but i cannot remember the last time it never came up:-)
<naftilos76> hello everyone, if i install 11.04 form here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ , shall i be able to update to the official release when it is released?
<N41T> hi all i have a  problem with mi wireless connection
<N41T> I see the network, but I did not connect, I'm now writing from ubuntu
<N41T> how can I do?
<n8w> ive noticed that my kde takes a lot of cpu resources...it hasnt been like this ever since,it just started perhaps with the few last kde updates...would reinstallin kde help?
<hangman13us> test
<hangman13us> Can anyone see my chats?
<marxjohnson> hangman13us: nope ;-)
<hangman13us> :D
<hangman13us> 10x
<hangman13us> First time I'm using this IRC client
<hangman13us> I'm making some test with my new KUBUNTU - looks great :)
<navatwo> Hi, I updated my kde to the experimental packages.. they look great but now I cannot connect to wifi. I'm running plasma-netbook and the application switcher crashes kde as well. Any words of wisdom?
<lukrop> navatwo: are you using 10.10? you could upgrade to natty.. but no guarantee :P
<navatwo> I am, that's an option.
<inj3ct0r> hi to all
<inj3ct0r> im sorry i have a problem with my kubuntu 10.10 dekstop when i fix resolution it became correct but when i resrart i should to fix it again what i should do now\?
<inj3ct0r> im sorry i have a problem with my kubuntu 10.10 dekstop when i fix resolution it became correct but when i resrart i should to fix it again what i should do now\?
<inj3ct0r> im sorry i have a problem with my kubuntu 10.10 dekstop when i fix resolution it became correct but when i resrart i should to fix it again what i should do now\?
<inj3ct0r> no body want help me?
<n8w> how do i get rid of the laggin while resizing a window in kde?
<inj3ct0r> im sorry i have a problem with my kubuntu 10.10 dekstop when i fix resolution it became correct but when i resrart i should to fix it again what i should do now\?
<Alvo> hello, with kde from kubuntu-desktop 1.205 installed from Ubuntu i cannot connect to the wlan, with gnome it works, caqn i fix the problem somehow?
<inj3ct0r> no body want to answer me?
<BluesKaj> Alvo, did you stup the knetworkmanager with the same settings as in gnome?
<inj3ct0r> hi can any body see me?
<BluesKaj> inj3ct0r, the resolution depends a lot on your graphics driver , make sure you have the recommended driver installed , kmenu/applications/settings/additional hardware , choose the recommended driver
<inj3ct0r> the problem is when i fix rezolution i cant save and come up after restart
<inj3ct0r> i mean changs do not save
<BluesKaj> inj3ct0r, did you do whay I suggested?..I know what your problem is .
<BluesKaj> whay=what
<inj3ct0r> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<BluesKaj> inj3ct0r, have you updated since installing ? Also enable other software sources including partners in the kpackagekit settings , then update
<BluesKaj> !pm | inj3ct0r
<ubottu> inj3ct0r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Technicus> Hello, how can I reset the KDE color setting to default?
<WaltzingAlong> Technicus: should be able to, yes. in system settings
<php5engineer> Sometimes when I touch my mouse, Kubuntu previews all of open windows. How can I deactivate this gesture?
<Technicus> WaltzingAlong: There is a problem with that, it is not working, not all the colors that are supposed to change change.
<WaltzingAlong> Technicus: could ask in #kde as well. so which ones then stay the same? not which colors but which elements?
<Technicus> WaltzingAlong: Text.
<WaltzingAlong> as in you would need to close that window then open it again before the changes take effect?
<rosco_y> I'm getting copyright infringment notices from my provider:  I wonder if it's possible that ktorrent can be used as a bridge to help transfer files from point A, over Bridge, to Point B?
<tsimpson> as long as you aren't transferring anything you don't have permission to transfer, it shouldn't matter
<rosco_y> my ktorrent daemon automatically runs, but I never use it
<rosco_y> I wonder if there is a way to inspect the ktorrent's activity history?
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, ktorrent has a blocklist option if you care to look at it.
<tsimpson> open it up, it shows what it's transferring
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: thank you, I'll take a look at that
<tsimpson> it could be that your ISP has noticed you're using bittorrent and assumes that you're doing something illegal, ISPs are dumb like that
<tsimpson> ask them to tell you what copyright you are supposedly violating
<rosco_y> This is getting frustrating, today I got my third notice from them
<rosco_y> well, today it was for the "Dexter" TV series
<tsimpson> assuming you aren't sharing that, check if anyone else has access to your connection
<LurkMore> why are u using torrent for filesharing, thats last century-stuff. i use torrents only for distros and cc-licensed stuff, its well known torrent is monitored
<rosco_y> I wish I was more savvy, a good tech might be able to unravel what's going on
<tsimpson> ISPs send notices to the account holder, rather than the person doing the sharing...
<rosco_y> LurkMore: I'm a fan of getting music at Jamendo, and they recommend using bittorrent for their ogg files
<tsimpson> and if you're on wifi, make sure you're using WPA rather than WEP
<rosco_y> I wanted to see if ogg seemed better than mp3, as it is, I never was able to find any of their music in the torrent venue anyways
<BluesKaj> LurkMore, so waht do you recommend for us last century users ? :)
<tsimpson> WEP can be broken rather easily
<LurkMore> BluesKaj: as i say, cc-licensed stuff
<BluesKaj> stuff?
<LurkMore> thingies
<WaltzingAlong> rosco_y: never made your way to jamendo.com then i take it? can grab the suff in ogg vorbis
<rosco_y> I am using wpa, and I used a website to generate a "maximum security key"
<WaltzingAlong> grc passwords? ok
<rosco_y> WaltzingAlong: I don't understand what you're telling me....
<WaltzingAlong> rosco_y: you can find some music available in ogg vorbis at jamendo.com/
<rosco_y> I never noticed "ogg vorbis"
<LurkMore> BluesKaj: get jdownloader, runs pretty well with jre 1.6 and stay with one-click-hosters
<rosco_y> I"m looking for it now...
<BluesKaj> well if I own a cd or lp(vinyl) then I have the right in this country to copy it in whatever form I wish ...the law hasn't officially changed here in Canada yet despite the pressure from US senators to adopt their copyright laws
<WaltzingAlong> rosco_y: i saw you mention ogg vs mp3; i expanded ogg to ogg vorbis as you likely mean the audio codec and not just the container
<rosco_y> WaltzingAlong: is ogg better than mp3 then?
<rosco_y> I'm just going to uninstall my ktorrent client--I never use it anyways, but before I do that, I want to try to figure out what's happening
<LurkMore> generally, yes. expect for very low bitrates
<LurkMore> except
<rosco_y> :)
<WaltzingAlong> would have to define what you mean by better. if better = can be opened by vanilla itunes then no
<LurkMore> urgh itunes
<rosco_y> aaarrrggghhh is right--as if I have enough time to do the things that I need to do....
<rosco_y> Well, thanks everybody, you've been a great help as always!
<WaltzingAlong> until next time!
<root_> Is there gonna be support for iPod playlists in the next AmaroK/Kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> root_: how about in #amarok ? next amarok being the one released after 2.4.1beta1? and what about ipod playlist support? does it not already do this? only partially?
<WaltzingAlong> root_: as for what 2.4.1 should contain, guess you could check at amarok.kde.org
<root_> WaltzingAlong: no it doesn't support playlists on th ipod
<LurkMore> easy solution, get rid of ipod
<inj3ct0r> hi to all i have problem with my kubuntu 10.10 dikstop when i fix rezolution it became correct but when i reboot it gone like a bird and i should to fix it again what i should do now?
<WaltzingAlong> root_: do not know. there was talk about implementing it for 2.4 but that was talk from before summer (northern) 2010
<WaltzingAlong> stop rebooting
<WaltzingAlong> muhaha
<dmatt> inj3ct0r: what graphics card?
<inj3ct0r> what do you mean?
<Ron__> Hello room...have problems anyone in kmix (kde 4.6) ?
<root_> No it's working for me Ron__
<Ron__> controls show all ?
<inj3ct0r> dmatt:can i come and chat with you ?
<inj3ct0r> dmatt?
<inj3ct0r> hi to all i have problem with my kubuntu 10.10 dikstop when i fix rezolution it became correct but when i reboot it gone like a bird and i should to fix it again what i should do now?
<BluesKaj> inj3ct0r,  what graphics card doyou have? , open a terminal and do , lspci | grep VGA
<inj3ct0r> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
<inj3ct0r> blueskaj : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
<Liquido___> helo
<Liquido___> hello*
<Liquido___> how I could configure dns through console?
<Liquido___> I some distros I just need to add correct info to the /etc/resolv.conf
<Liquido___> but on kubuntu this does not work
<Liquido___> may I ask where I should put dns server info ?
<Liquido___> please
<DarthFrog>  /etc/resolv.conf
<Liquido___> DarthFrog: that file doesnt exist\
<Liquido___> if I create new one I see that dns isnt updated
<tsimpson> it certainly should exist
<Liquido___> it never existed on kubuntu tbh
<tsimpson> it should do
<tsimpson> it's used by pretty much anything that does network access
<Liquido___> ye it should , but it doesnt exist
<tsimpson> it's always existed for me
<tsimpson> I've never had to create it
<Liquido___> maybe u ran some 3rd soft and never configured ur network manuall
<Liquido___> manually
<tsimpson> nope, never
<tsimpson> KNetworkManager even writes to it
<Liquido___> thats the worst program @kubuntu
<Liquido___> it just don't work
<Liquido___> and I see that menu of it changed with each release
<tsimpson> obviously it does, or I wouldn't be talking here
<tsimpson> and it's not Kubuntu specific, it's in KDE
<Liquido___> I'm running on 9.04
<tsimpson> I'm running 10.04, but resolv.conf is certainly not new
<Liquido___> maybe you know how I could change default gateway with route command for eth0 ?
<Liquido___> I forgot correct line :S
<Liquido___> I could bet for 10 dollars that 'm right
<tsimpson> right about what?
<Liquido___> that resolv.conf isn't available by default on kubuntu
<Liquido___> and
<tsimpson> well you're wrong :)
<Liquido___> it does nothing when you make and fill it with settings
<tsimpson> I've used Kubuntu since 5.10, it's always been there
<Liquido___> I don't use drugs btw
<tsimpson> dhclient usually creates it, at least before NM existed
<tsimpson> it's even used by the C library
<tsimpson> man route tells me that "route add default gw gateway" is how you add a default gateway, add "dev eth0" to limit to eith0
<php5engineer> How can I disable a gestures in Kubuntu? Sometimes when I touch mouse I see windows switcher like windows flip
<areichman> php5engineer: I believe that's in System Settings > Workspace Behaivor > Screen Edges
<woner> hello world
<php5engineer> areichman, thank you
<areichman> did it work?
<php5engineer> yes, it works
<Daughain> Wht channel would be best for help setting up a *buntu based media server?
<James147> Daughain: proball #ubuntu-server
<Daughain> Thanks.
<James147> ^^ although you can also try here or #ubuntu ^^
<Daughain> Actually, there was a chanel I used to frequent a few years ago, I just cant remember the name.....
<rats__> hello
<rats__> hello
<rats__> hello
<James147> Hi rats__
<rats__> Hi James147 just ckecking irssi stopped responding to this channel but others worked fine
<rats__> hmmm
<MaximLevitsky> What you folks use for IRC in KDE?
<DarthFrog> !konversation
<MaximLevitsky> I always used kopete, but it doesn't support IRC :-(
<DarthFrog> Konversation and Quassel are the two primary IRC GUI clients in KDE.
<MaximLevitsky> I used Quassel, don't like it
<DarthFrog> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 692 kB, installed size 2628 kB
<MaximLevitsky> Maybe I'll stick with pidgin for a while
 * claydoh uses quassel and likes it
<DarthFrog> I prefer Konversation to Quassel myself.
<MaximLevitsky> GTK application's don't suck in KDE any more
<DarthFrog> An app is an app.  GTK or Qt, it doesn't matter.  They're tools, not religious choices. :-)
<MaximLevitsky> Indeed
<MaximLevitsky> And I have learned that the hard way
<MaximLevitsky> I used KDE3, then Gnome, now I am back to KDE
<MaximLevitsky> I have few suggestions to you to make it easier to absorb Gnome dictatorship environment refugees like me
<MaximLevitsky> First, the KWallet
<MaximLevitsky> It is really anooying that it asks for a password every time
<MaximLevitsky> And the fact that it pops up a window about 'allow to use me?' every time
<MaximLevitsky> I keep answering yes for all, but it keeps asking
<MaximLevitsky> Can I remove 'Favorite Folders' list from Kmail?
<claydoh> MaximLevitsky: yes, it is in kmail's settings somewhere
<claydoh> Appearance >> layout
<MaximLevitsky> I love you KDE
<MaximLevitsky> No, these bastards won't take a single setting from me anymore
<MaximLevitsky> :-)
<claydoh> and you can turn off kwallet, or change it settings as well. I use the wallet on my laptop as it is readily accessible so iwant my email, logins somewhat protected from snoopy people
<MaximLevitsky> About KWin, it rivals compiz in features, but its keyboard shortcuts are somehow lacking
<MaximLevitsky> Didn't find a way to assign ctrl+alt+mouse1 to show the cube
<MaximLevitsky> It seems not to support that at all
<rats__> ctrl+F11 will make cube MaximLevitsky
<MaximLevitsky> I know
<MaximLevitsky> but thats not easy to use
<rats__> for easy just set the screen edge
<rats__> to make cube
<MaximLevitsky> I did that :-)
<rats__> if your going to use mouse and keyboard wouldn't be easier to just use mouse
<rats__> or just keyboard
<MaximLevitsky> I used to these settings and all compiz users are
<rats__> ok I just use Metacity for desktop effects
<MaximLevitsky> BTW, congratulations for an option to select different WM, in few clicks I could use compiz as well. isn't Democracy wonderful
<rats__> not as wonderful as KDE lol
<rats__> not even close
<MaximLevitsky> still key+mouse shortcuts should be there, really
<rats__> true
<MaximLevitsky> for example in compiz I can do alt+mouse wheel to change transparency of windows
<rats__> Compiz does do more than Metacity but allI need is my cube and a few other basic effects and I'm happy
<gaelle> hi, i can't find the debug package for nepomuk in kubuntu 10.10 with kde 4.6.1? nepomuk crashes everytime i start it, but i don't have the debug packages
<rats__> don't need rain drops
<MaximLevitsky> Also I really miss system monitor
<MaximLevitsky> I didn't find any plasma widget that just shows temperature of CPU/GPU...
<MaximLevitsky> There is one but it shows graphs and displays temperature in Fahrenheits. No thanks
<rats__> There is one for both of those MaximLevitsky
<MaximLevitsky> Where
<MaximLevitsky> I see the 'Hardware temperature
<cecko> hi all, messing around my system I deleted my /tmp, now  even if I recreate it with 755 permissions, I cannot even log in... could anybody please help me?
<DarthFrog>  /tmp should have 1777 permissions.
<DarthFrog> The leading "1" (could also use "2" for SGID or "4" for SUID) sets the so-called sticky bit (i.e. the "t" you see when you list permisssions) which means only the owner of the file can delete is.
<DarthFrog> it.
<MaximLevitsky> Yep, temperature monitor shows Celsius now, didn't pick regional settings till reboot
<MaximLevitsky> Dashboard is nice btw.
<MaximLevitsky> At least a mac os feature that doesn't suck...
<MaximLevitsky> unlike global menu that ubuntu forces on its users
<rats__> MaximLevitsky: did you find system monitor widget
<MaximLevitsky> there is the 'temperature' widget
<MaximLevitsky> It contains quite a lot of redundant stuff, but I put it to the dashboard
<MaximLevitsky> Doesn't support nvidia binary driver too
<MaximLevitsky> don't really need that much, I only keep an eye on temperature when I use nouveau
<rats__> ya I watch temp when I make vidio DVDs
<rats__> in CLI sensors gives alot of info
<MaximLevitsky> Dolphin need a background
<MaximLevitsky> Really miss that feature from nautilus
<rats__> Backgrounds in Dolphin ? I do like split screens though
<MaximLevitsky> Yes, thats a feature that somehow survived in nautilus
<rats__> file tranfer the easy way
<MaximLevitsky> Yep, here I don't see that connect to server option, right?
<rats__> not sure
<uriel_> hi
<sixofour1234> I just instaleld kubuntu 9.10 [10.10 won't work properly] and I would like to remove KDE and use gnome, is there a guide of sorts on how to do this or may someone assist me in it?
<sixofour1234> had to use kubuntu 9.10 [older cd i had] because ubuntu 10.10 won't work
<Hamra> i believe installing the package "ubuntu-desktop" will install alongise it everything needed to run a GNOME desktop
<Hamra> !package ubuntu-desktop
<Axlin> after installing ubuntu-desktop: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomekarmic
<sixofour1234> apt-getting ubuntu-desktop now
<sixofour1234> k thanks
<Axlin> just leave out the "&& sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" in the command they give, as that would be redundant :P
<sixofour1234> :P
<sixofour1234> eh, this kinda sucks, they give you a big command to paste into terminal, but you cannot select all of it
<sixofour1234> to copypaste it
<MaximLevitsky> sixofour1234: you'll be sorry!!!! :-)
<MaximLevitsky> I used gnome for about 2 years
<sixofour1234> nah, i had kde for awhile, i prefer gnome
<MaximLevitsky> Their feature removal attitude finally got me
<sixofour1234> my biggest gripe is the file browser
<sixofour1234> it was pretty bad when i used it before [in 9.10]
<Axlin> sixofour1234: http://pastebin.com/jZ6kz3L7
<MaximLevitsky> To be honest nautilus isn't much better
<MaximLevitsky> That was the last straw: http://lwn.net/Articles/433409/
<sixofour1234> axlin so i run this command - the ubuntu-desktop install..then reboot?
<Hamra> to be honest, both dolphin and nautilus are kinda aweful... :P
<Axlin> yep sixofour1234
<MaximLevitsky> They think we are clowns or something
<Axlin> i kinda like dolphin... but this is in comparison to nautilus, thunar, and os x's finder :P
<MaximLevitsky> none are good to be honest
<sixofour1234> everyone knows the best is explorerer
<sixofour1234> explorer*
<MaximLevitsky> nah, it gets on my nerves as well
<Hamra> good old KDE3.5 konqueror was very good... the kpart responsible for file browsing, while majorly improved in latest 4.6... still feels weird
<MaximLevitsky> konqueror was good
<sixofour1234> wow its still installing ubuntu-desktop
<sixofour1234> says i got 4 minutes left
<sixofour1234> must be big
<Hamra> cd and ls are my file browser nowadays...
<MaximLevitsky> But I decided that I rather suffer a minor problem there or there rather that see all settings disapper
<MaximLevitsky> Just try Unity and you will know what I mean
<Hamra> heard lots about unity... might install gnome after natty is release just to see what all this hype is
<sixofour1234> i'm not that hardcore of a user really, so its no big deal for me, i think alot of the changes to gnome have to do with idiot proofing, while users who are advanced find it annoying
<MaximLevitsky> nope, to idiot proof the linux, one needs first to fix bugs and create simple applications for tasks
<MaximLevitsky> like take simple-scan for instance, thats is really good step forward
<sixofour1234> also, kde seems to run slower than gnome for me every time i tried it
<sixofour1234> like jsut now clicking the links posted in chat, took a few seconds to open
<sixofour1234> with konquruer
<MaximLevitsky> sixofour1234: that is kwin fault
<sixofour1234> and i had to triple click, which is weird
<MaximLevitsky> kwin here is order of magnitude slower that compiz
<Hamra> well... yes, it's no secret, KDE requires more from a computer than gnome
<sixofour1234> and my computer isn't rich
<sixofour1234> :P
<MaximLevitsky> But **drum roll*** you can easily use compiz in KDE
<MaximLevitsky> You even now have an drop down menu which WM to use
<sixofour1234> i don't need to see my desktop turned into an icecube that actually melts any time soon
<MaximLevitsky> And look at Unity
<sixofour1234> what is unity?
<MaximLevitsky> A new interface like plasma for gnome
<sixofour1234> oh
<MaximLevitsky> it replaces toolbar and desktop
<sixofour1234> is it any good?
<MaximLevitsky> guees what it has zero 1-1, 5^0-1 settings
<sixofour1234> as far as visuals are concerned i rarely do more than change colors and fonts
<sixofour1234> you lost me MaximLevitsky
<sixofour1234> lol
<MaximLevitsky> forget any applets
<MaximLevitsky> meet the forced mac-style global menu
<MaximLevitsky> you can't even launch 2 copies of same application
<sixofour1234> yeah i read about that
<sixofour1234> but i don't think it prevents you from doing it, maybe it jsut makes it more inconvienent?
<MaximLevitsky> its launch menu is full screen and you need a hour to find anything there
<sixofour1234> lol
<MaximLevitsky> And all of this is _by design_
<MaximLevitsky> And it mandates compiz, but doesn't let you use the cube!
<MaximLevitsky> its like raping it...
<MaximLevitsky> Gnome shell is more or less the same beast
<sixofour1234> that's what i normally use
<MaximLevitsky> And it acts as a composing manager, so there you can't run compiz at all
<MaximLevitsky> needs 3d too, but draws none of it
<sixofour1234> well, how about don't run compiz :D all my problems solved
<MaximLevitsky> just read this http://lwn.net/Articles/433409/
<sixofour1234> i had it before but its pretty novelty to me
<sixofour1234> well
<sixofour1234> if i could open the link i will
<MaximLevitsky> well, with gnome-shell you get all the compiz problems (slow, uses resources, etc) but none of its nice features
<MaximLevitsky> and its forced on you, and zero settings
<MaximLevitsky> I mean this time gnome really stepped the line
<MaximLevitsky> I like Gnome 2 as it is, but thats is just too far
<MaximLevitsky> In gnome 3, they even hid the shutdown button
<MaximLevitsky> I mean to shutdown, you will need to press alt, then open a menu and select shutdown
<michi911> hi all
<michi911> ive a problem with the volano java chat....
<michi911> if i open the chat i cant close the java  windows
<michi911> can someone help me
<michi911> using ff 3.6/4.0, jre6.20/6.24 but nothing works
<MaximLevitsky> michi911: well, bugs, bugs, bugs
<sixofour1234> well MaximLevitsky most of the things mentioned in that article are fairly shitty, but we'll just see how gnome works now, if its too bad for me i can try kde again, it really boils down to which i can get to run faster
<MaximLevitsky> sixofour1234: currenly gnome is quite good
<sixofour1234> only problems i had really
<sixofour1234> was keymappings
<sixofour1234> my laptop had a broken enter button, so i had to remap enter to rshift
<sixofour1234> it was a pain in the butt
<sixofour1234> i had to make a script that loads on  linux boot
<sixofour1234> a very rigged way of doing it
<sixofour1234> also pressing the "disable mouse" button on the laptop right above the mouse tracker, caused gnome to freeze requiring a reboot
<MaximLevitsky> There is one good saying: Make it simple but not too simple
<sixofour1234> i eventually ripped that button out because i kept hitting it
<MaximLevitsky> Currently gnome contains the minimum of settings. Its possible to adjust to it, but not that easy
<MaximLevitsky> Gnome 3 is well below the minumum, its just unusable
<MaximLevitsky> WOW, kwin4 unlike compiz actually doesn't allow a window to span 2 desktops
<MaximLevitsky> I absolutely hate that compiz feature
<gomiboy> but it's cool to play a video on the border of the cube :D
#kubuntu 2011-04-03
<MaximLevitsky> BTW, I hope there is an option that enable that behavier
<MaximLevitsky> Is it possible not to see scaled window while resizing it?
<ahlym> hi
<ahlym> Please take alook at www.woondy.com, it is an open source twitter-replacement
<teage> i have a wacom device, P&T bamboo. i dont use the touch. I do xsetwacom set ID touch off and it works but, the ID is always changing. on one session it would be say 13 and after shutdown and reboot its something else. i would like to make a script but i cant keep the same ID. why?
<teage> not too lively in here ic is it?
<navatwo> Hey, how do I restart kwin, it crashed and had to be killed.
<navatwo> right now I'm in a tty terminal and I cannot change windows in my GUI environment >.<
<navatwo>  /join #kde
<navatwo> >.<
<claydoh> navatwo: sudo service kdm restart
<navatwo> claydoh: that kills everything, its just kwin
<navatwo> the command is actually (from a tty) `DISPLAY=:0.0 kwin --replace`
<claydoh> navatwo: can you use alt-f2 to bring up krunner?
<navatwo> I couldn't that that time
<navatwo> I have my kwin restarted
<navatwo> kubuntu needs to turn off desktop effects for netbook versions of the distro
<navatwo> they run out of RAM then cause the calls to hang and ultimately force one to restart the kdm or kill kwin and restart it
<valorie> navatwo: good idea
<valorie> please file a bug
<navatwo> Now that I've disabled the desktop effects, I hope I wont have issues
<navatwo> valorie: whats the launchpad site?
<valorie> probably easiest to do it from the help menu
<navatwo> Meh, I like launchpad :>
<valorie> in any KDE app
<navatwo> Ah, thanks :)
<valorie> the nice thing about the help menu is that a lot of your info is autofilled for you
<navatwo> err what application should I use for the `application` field
<navatwo> kde-windows?
<valorie> kwin
<navatwo> omw
<valorie> kde-windows is the project for KDE on Windows
<valorie> lol
<navatwo> ohh lol
<navatwo> >.<
<navatwo> Huh..
<navatwo> rekonq wouldn't open
<valorie> what do you use for IRC?
<valorie> Konvi and Quassel both have KDE help menus also
<valorie> as does dolphin
<navatwo> valorie: I use irssi :)
<navatwo> aka konsole :P
<navatwo> I just manually filled in the information
<navatwo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269980 valorie did I miss anything?
<ubottu> KDE bug 269980 in compositing "kwin freezes when tiling windows -- RAM issue" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<navatwo> lol
<navatwo> ninja'd
<valorie> looks good, navatwo
<valorie> our kwin people are excellent programmers, and very responsive
<navatwo> awesome :)
<navatwo> it only became an issue after I updated my kde version, so kubuntu may have already adressed the issue.
<navatwo> wait.. no it didn't
<navatwo> nvm me
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone know why my headphone port might not be working?
<Kaleidoscope> Sound card works beautifully, Headphone port doesn't
<Kaleidoscope> Do I need like a different driver?
<folorn> my question is for anyone quite familair with Jedit the editor program. im needing some refine tuneing on how to get the line numbers up on it so it shows what each line number is . its been a long time since ive used it so if someone could help me out with that specific program. now for question2: ive downloaded gcc and installed it as far as i know but how do i exactly use it to do the compileing im quite new to the programing stu
<folorn> ff and could use some help at understanding the concepts anyone got time to go over this with me quick ?? plz help ;)
<Kaleidoscope> 235 users, None of them alive....Why even be in the room anyways?
<valorie> forlorn, have you looked for a channel where people might be more likely to answer your question?
<valorie> I've never heard of jedit
<valorie> if you want KDE programming help, you might try #kde-devel
<valorie> Kaleidoscope: run alsamixer from console
<valorie> and see if that bit is turned off
<valorie> and maybe pavucontrol too
<valorie> which is a gui to control pulseaudio
<Kaleidoscope> Alright, on the alsamixer, headphones are on and turned all the way up
<Kaleidoscope> have to install pavu
<Kaleidoscope> On pavucontrol, if I set it to the headphones, I get no sound at all
<Kaleidoscope> valorie:?
<valorie> weird
<valorie> I wish I had more help for you, but that's the extent of my knowledge
<Kaleidoscope> Alright, Thanks though
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone here know anything about audio troubles?
<Mithrandir_> folorn: man jedit
<Mithrandir_> Kaleidoscope: Have they ever worked?
<Kaleidoscope> Nope
<Kaleidoscope> They work fine on windows
<folorn> just did ive cut and pasted this code and did - gcc skeletonbot.c so im assumeing it compiled it but then i got this after i done that in the terminal - /tmp/ccfJkABm.o: In function `raw':
<folorn> skeletonbot.c:(.text+0x88): undefined reference to `va_start'
<folorn> skeletonbot.c:(.text+0xbf): undefined reference to `va_end'
<folorn> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<FloodBotK2> folorn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<windyhu> is there anyone who use kde4.6.1?
<Kaleidoscope> Is there a 4.6.1?
<Kaleidoscope> I'm on 4.5.1 and I was told it's the newest
<windyhu> with the ppa
<odio> hey guys,, I am trying to change timestamps in quassel... it doesn reconginze the same time stamp format as xchat apparenlty
<odio> and no one on #quassel is answering :(
<windyhu> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<windyhu> here you will get the 4.6.1
<odio> windyhu:  is that for me?
<odio> no it isnt  I see :)
<windyhu> hehe....
<TechZanyCom> hi guys
<Manyfold> hello
<windyhu> everytime it'll bug when i use the ibus input in knotes,how's that?
<Manyfold> i have an externeal hdd connetred via usb . everytime i start up my box and the external hdd is turned on the startup process hangs
<Manyfold> when switch off the hdd it resumes
<Manyfold> what could went wrong there?
<Manyfold> my version is 11.04 and i use kernel  2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP
<windyhu> 11.04 is available now?
<windyhu> it'll be released on 4.28,isn't it?
<Manyfold> ups sorry i meant 10.10
<Manyfold> still i want know why startup hangs when the external hdd is switched on and i don't know where to look
<genii-around> Manyfold: Is it an eSATA drive or some other like USB or FireWire?
<Manyfold> i think it's usb , but where can i look?
<genii-around> Manyfold: If the system is hanging when it's turned on, gets tricky because you can't check from in the operating system. If you have it plugged in and turned on when system boots, the BIOS might tell you if you go in there. Or if you can see how many connectors are on the cable that connects it to computer. Like 4 contact points and flat connector is USB
<Manyfold> the strange thing is it resumes when i switch off the drive
<Manyfold> i thng it hangs during kernel initialization
<Manyfold> at least thats what appears on the monitor
<Manyfold> [    0.023665] ftrace: converting mcount calls to 0f 1f 44 00 00
<Manyfold> [    0.024465] ftrace: allocating 22688 entries in 89 pages
<Manyfold> this appears on the monitor when it hangs
<genii-around> Manyfold: This can happen for different reasons, usually hardware related. eg: If it's USB and in BIOS booting to USB device is set higher than booting to first internal hard drive. Also if is an eSATA then sometimes can usurp the spot of first hard drive in boot order
<Manyfold> genii-around: i look and there are 4 contact points
<genii-around> So is USB
<genii-around> Manyfold: I would suggest to reboot with external drive powered on, go into your bios and check what I mentioned earlier. eg: That your internal drive which normally boots is set to #1 and USB or external drive boot further down.
<Manyfold> genii-around: ok i will do and report back
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu_> jlaa
<ubuntu> hoolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu> vamoss
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> me lees
<ubuntu> marlonnn
<ubuntu_> seee
<ubuntu_> vamos a esa sala.. ya nos correindo de aki.. te espero alla...!!
<Manyfold> now everything works fine thank you genii-around
<ubuntu> en cual salar
<genii-around> Manyfold: Ah, good
<ubuntu_> aalo...¿¿   ama estas ??
<ubuntu> ssi
<ubuntu> a cualll sala
<ubuntu> ??
<ubuntu> sii
<ubuntu_> ""/join #ubuntu-es"""
<Manyfold> genii-around: is there a possibility to remove unneeded modules from the kernel without voiding support?
<ubuntu_> aa esa sin comillas..
<Manyfold> boot up takes to long for me
<genii-around> ubuntu_: eg: /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> marloonnnnnnnnnnnnn
<ubuntu_> dime
<ubuntu> a cual salla?
<ubuntu_> pon esto alli.. sin comillas..
<genii-around> Manyfold: Will not void support :)
<ubuntu_> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Manyfold> so i could compile my own kernel?
<valorie> you can compile your own kernel
<ubuntu_> ama  u go ?
<valorie> but that seems a bit extreme
<genii-around> ubuntu_: sin citas /join #ubuntu-es
<valorie> you could get an SSD instead
<valorie> :-)
<Manyfold> SSD?
<valorie> solid state drive
<ubuntu> marloon
<ubuntu> marlonnnnnn
<valorie> I'm thinking about getting one for this laptop -- just put the distro on it
<valorie> use the main drive for /home
<valorie> ubuntu: stop it
<valorie> thanks, Tm_T
<valorie> spanish doesn't bother me, but racket in a support chan does
<genii-around> Manyfold: custom compiled kernel is not supported. But you can add/remove kernel drivers by for instance adding them to /etc/modules for after initial boot, or adding them to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules. For removing them, add the module name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Manyfold> genii-around: thanks for the info . i will do a little experimentation
<genii-around> Manyfold: You're welcome
<Daskreech> as an aside why doesn't !es point to #kubuntu-es ?
<genii-around> Daskreech:  Not enough users, I believe
<Daskreech> What counts as enough users?
<genii-around> No idea :)
<Daskreech> Who would?
<genii-around> Maybe #freenode
<Manyfold> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Daskreech> genii-around: isn't it an Ubuntu choice?
<genii-around> Daskreech: Dunno :(
<valorie> chans that are too small don't really work
<Daskreech> agreed but what is big enough?
<genii-around> I think thats why channels like #kubuntu+1 for instance just forward to #ubuntu+1
<valorie> I'm guess that this would be a question for the IRC Council
<valorie> I know that they delete unused channels, and set up forwards
<valorie> i'm sure part of it is "what are people asking for"
<valorie> as well as "what causes us the most trouble"
<genii-around> #defocus ? ;-)
<valorie> haha
<valorie> IRC Council is for the *buntu namespace though
<valorie> I don't think they touch that with .... any length pole available
<Daskreech> I wonder if Kubuntu can be it's own project in GSoC
<erinaceus> Hi, i have a rather grave problem with Kubuntu, every time i uses the interface gets all chopped up after a couple of minutes, any idea what the cause might be? Example: http://img576.imageshack.us/i/snapshot2j.png/
<erinaceus> *uses = use it
<erinaceus> anyone?
<valorie> yikes, that looks bad
<valorie> I had a similar problem, let me find how to tell you what to try
<valorie> for starters, have you tried jockey-kde to see if there are better drivers for your graphics card?
<erinaceus> Nope
<erinaceus> I thought it was just a problem with the current theme
<valorie> you do that from the console or kicker
<erinaceus> Working on it
<erinaceus> Okay, i installed the recommended drivers and gonna reboot
<valorie> good luck!
<erinaceus> so far so good ... I'll let it run for a bit and then check back here
<valorie> great! the other thing you can try is systemsettings > Configure desktop effects > Advanced
<valorie> right on top, you can change between XRender and OpenGL
<keithzg> XRender goes sloooowwwww on most people's systems, though.
<erinaceus> I shut them off for now, hopeing it would be that
<valorie> xrender seems to work better for me
<erinaceus> I#d rather have a slow system, on which i can read text than a fast one ;)
<keithzg> heh
<keithzg> There's also the question of graphics system used by Qt.
<keithzg> I know I was getting corruption on my old iMac until I switched to Raster.
<erinaceus> Well, I'm still hopeing it were the missing drivers
<keithzg> What graphics card do you have?
<erinaceus> Oh boy
<erinaceus> GTS 500?
<erinaceus> Lemme check
<FloodBotK2> erinaceus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> ignore the helpful bot
<valorie> FloodBotK2: not helpful
<erinaceus> Geforce 8800 GTX
<keithzg> Ahh, that's new enough that Nouveau doesn't fully support it (NVIDIA doesn't release documentation, people have to figure it out the hard way)
<keithzg> so that seems quite likely to have been the problem.
<erinaceus> @keithzg, I was wrong with my first guess, it was 8800 GTX
<keithzg> oh...hmm.
<rulyone> Hi guys, does anyone knows a good temperature sensor for kubuntu 10.10? (hopefully with a GUI)
<rulyone> so I don't have to run 'sensors' everytime I want to check my temp
<rulyone> ;P
<valorie> there are a couple of different widgets
<valorie> you can put them in the taskbar or on a desktop
<MaximLevitsky1> Networkmanager plasma applet doesn't see a system connection
<MaximLevitsky1> Any way to fix?
<homer80> I'm not be able to change the theme, I can download it, but it doens't show on the list and I cannot set it up
<a1234567890> i am national officer qualification ubuntu hahaha...   bubu   huhu
<a1234567890> <a1234567890> our lampa koffice...formula.....Am...  hahaha...bububu...
<sonja> hello (:
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<sonja> this is so cool : D...
 * Peace- wants coffe
<genii-around> sonja: Do you have some support question regarding your Kubuntu?
 * Peace- asks to genii-around
<Peace-> xD
 * genii-around slides Peace- a large, strong mug of Columbian coffee
<jacobw> how do you use konqueror on 10.10?
<steveire_> Hi. When I plug a projector into my laptop it doesn't work. How do I go about solving that?
<genii-around> !crosspost | steveire_
<ubottu> steveire_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<steveire_> The KDE monitor display thingy doesn't show the external display device. It shows only my laptop screen
<steveire_> This worked before, but I don't know if it's kernal dependant or X dependant
<steveire_> Even the usually bullet proof technique of boot with it connected didn't work.
<alexanderestin> what can i do incase i need help
<inj3ct0r> hi to all
<inj3ct0r> i want to have voice chat with my friend and i do not wantt to use exe files is there any way to do this?  what should i do?
<inj3ct0r> is there any body that can help me?
<Peace-> inj3ct0r: skype?
<inj3ct0r> but it did not work
<Peace-> google talks ?
<inj3ct0r> i told i do not want to use exe file
<Peace-> inj3ct0r: google talks is even for linux.
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> ,
<Peace-> and it's not exe.
<skramer_> inj3ct0r: http://www.google.com/talk/
<skramer_> inj3ct0r: you just have to install the talk plugin into your web browser
<inj3ct0r>  but i do not want to do this
<inj3ct0r> i have a problem with my rezolution i fixed it but when i reboot i see that changes not seved what i should do? who can help?
<inj3ct0r> i have a problem with my rezolution i fixed it but when i reboot i see that changes not seved what i should do? who can help?
<Peace-> inj3ct0r: language?
<Peace-> where are you from ?
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<Peace-> !iran | inj3ct0r
<Peace-> !persian | inj3ct0r
<Peace-> omg
<phoenix__> how to enable vdpau. The flash videos are not getting hardware acceleration. my GPU is Nvidia 9400 GT . I have installed the proprietary driver.
<Peace-> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<phoenix__> how to enable vdpau. The flash videos are not getting hardware acceleration. my GPU is Nvidia 9400 GT . I have installed the proprietary driver.
<Peace-> phoenix__: well one should install the driver
<Peace-> phoenix__: then should work
<Peace-> if noto
<Peace-> there is a problem with the driver
<Peace-> i guess here is a problem with the driver
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> but i am not pretty sure
<phoenix__> Peace-: i used jockey to install the driver, will that go wrong?
<Peace-> nope it's the driver
<phoenix__> how can i check if vdpau is working or not
<Peace-> driver on the repository doesn't work well , but i guess the same would be happend if you downloaded form the nvida website
<Peace-> *from
<Peace-> nvidia
<phoenix__> what is the alternative?
<Peace-> i am not expert of nvidia sorry
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pipo> hello1
<pipo> i never used kde: i tried it in a livecd and i m amazed. but i performed (by mistake) a key binding
<pipo> in order to switch desktops (didn t know it was ctrl Fx)
<pipo> and in my numerous tries, a nice menu appeared in the screen, in the middle. A search bar, System, Internet, Multimedia, etc. Big nice icons like a menu
<pipo> my question: how to get it back?
<Peace-> pipo: systemsettings , top -right , filter bar : search shortcuts
<pipo> it  snot a single widget; it a series of menu and i can edit then which ones will be present by ticking them on the configuration fie
<pipo> Peace-, is it a shortcut?
<pipo> it  s more like a panel in the middle of nowhere;   Bokmarks   Internet   Multimedia  Utilities; etc
<Peace-> pipo: you mean right button on the screen ===> menu ?
<pipo> Peace-, ... i don t know!   if i hit right button on screen, there s nothing that appears: only Add Widget, Add Panel,... and some others; but i don t remember a Menu entry
<Peace-> pipo: ok see this http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/03/plasma_howto-throw-ball.gif
<pipo> Peace-, ok so you mean i will have by this way a Menu entry
<Peace-> pipo: no
<Peace-> pipo: right button on the desktop
<Peace-> desktop settings
<Peace-> on the left there is the icon of mouse
<Peace-> set the click as you want laucher
<Peace-> and whater ver youwant
<pipo> ok ok ok                  but will then appear the icons in the middle of the screen?
<inj3ct0r> i have a problem with my rezolution who can help me?
<phoenix__> inj3ct0r: hi
<phoenix__> inj3ct0r: what is the problem
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<quasselgentoo> Peace-: still there?
<Peace-> quasselgentoo: yes
<quasselgentoo> i m still trying to get those nice widgets/menu in the screen
<quasselgentoo> you know, a search bar and when you click an icon, they get rearranged to let you browse them
<quasselgentoo> i don t know how to do it
<quasselgentoo> neither search for it as i can t describe ti
<Peace-> mm
<quasselgentoo> got it!
<quasselgentoo> it s the search and launch applet!
<quasselgentoo> search and launch layout!
<Peace-> ahhh you meant that
<Peace-> omg
<malkavian> hi, folks
<malkavian> I've just installed kubuntu and there is one problem.
<jussi> malkavian: tell us :)
<malkavian> I'm using choqok to access to my twitter accound, and when system starts it tells that can't get access to the twitter API
<Islington> malkavian: did you authorize choqok on the twitter site?
<malkavian> I understand that it is for choqok trying to get access befor internet connection starts up.
<malkavian> Islington: yes :)
<malkavian> I think that the correct question would be if there is any opportunity to make choqok not to connect to the server before connection will be set up.
<malkavian> I'm using wireless connection.
<Islington> is choqok autostarting?
<malkavian> Islington: yes. I just don't close it before exit, so it starts everytime I log in.
<Islington> malkavian: I was think maybe you could exclude choqok from the session startup, then launch it fresh using a autostart command
<Islington> *thinking
<malkavian> Islington: thank you for advice! I'll try it :)
<Islington> malkavian: both the settings are in systemsettings> search for autostart :)
<malkavian> Islington: thank you one more time :)
<malkavian> Islington: I've done what you've said and this helps! :)
<francis> yes
<Islington> malkavian: awesome!
<malkavian> Islington: also I've noticed that there is an opportunity to do any script when KDE starts with it's autorun.  So if there will be such occasions in future I can try to use bash-scripts to solve them :)
<Islington> malkavian: yeah its really powerful in that regard
<kheirddine> hi
<kheirddine> sudo get
<n8w> hey
<kheirddine> i have a probleme plz help me
<n8w> ..
<kheirddine> wireless
<JohnHeikkila> @kheirddine Yes?
<JohnHeikkila> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8w> anyone else experiencing a choppy behavior while resizing windows in kde 4.6.1?
<kheirddine> yep
<JohnHeikkila> So, what's your problem :)
<n8w> JohnHeikkila:  talkin to me?
<kheirddine> I can not connect through wifi
<JohnHeikkila> Well, yes, why not take two cases at once ;)
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: Is the wireless a protected network? n8w: Which kubuntu version are you using?
<n8w> JohnHeikkila:  :)) 10.10,kde 4.6.1,nvidia 260.19.06
<kheirddine> no is not protected and i use kubuntu 10.10
<JohnHeikkila> Ookayy, n8w wait a min
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: What's your computer
<JohnHeikkila> 's model?
<kheirddine> toshiba Satellite-C650
<kheirddine> cpu i3
<JohnHeikkila> Okay, thanks
<JohnHeikkila> n8w: You might find this forum topic useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590040
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: kheirddine: Is your kubuntu/cpu 64-bit?
<kheirddine> yep
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: Okay, good
<n8w> JohnHeikkila:  hmm nope,not rly...ive been through a lot of forums...im not lookin for any alternative to kde,my comp is not slow etc...i wanna get rid of the choppy stuff...
<JohnHeikkila> n8w: Yeah, I understand that. You tried reducing all the decorations from the windows?
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: Do you know what your laptop's wireless' model is?
<n8w> JohnHeikkila:  ye well sort of;)i wanna keep the effects on;)...the thing is that it started like 3 weeks ago...so it has not been like this ever since
<JohnHeikkila> n8w: Ohh. Are you experiencing any other performance downgrades?
<n8w> JohnHeikkila:  nope not rly, as far as i can say...well perhaps a bit in the overall sys performance(nothin that i would worry about)
<JohnHeikkila> n8w: Same here :o)
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: Could you open terminal/console and type "sudo lshw"
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: Then, go to pastebin.com, paste all the info there and give us the link to the paste?
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: You can copy information from the console with CTRL+SHIFT+C
<JohnHeikkila> n8w: I think you should even _try_ reducing all the decoration):
<kheirddine_> @jhonHeikkila command not found
<n8w> JohnHeikkila:  ye,that would perhaps b the way...i mean kde 4.6.1 is kinda weird in general:/
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: That is weard..Did you do "lshw"?
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: of course, without the " signs
<kheirddine_> yeah
<JohnHeikkila> n8w: Agreed. I liked the earlier versions and gnome
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: So..it just says Command not found?
<kheirddine_> yes
<JohnHeikkila> kheirddine: Mate, would you mind taking me a screenshot by pressing PrtSc (print screen) and then posting the image to imgjoe.com?
<kheirddine_> ok 2sec
<c2tarun> my additional driver is neither showing my wifi device nor my graphics driver :( why so?
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: What's your PC's model?
<c2tarun> dell-inspiron
<c2tarun> JohnHeikkila: it was working earlier, I formatted and reinstalled kubuntu maverick and now facing the problem :(
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: Could you clarify with your PC's model number?
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: Yeah, maverick brings a lot of trouble
<c2tarun> dell inspiron N4010
<c2tarun> JohnHeikkila: ^
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: Okay, thanks
<c2tarun> JohnHeikkila: how can I fix it?
<arpan> c2tarun: are you running natty or maverick?
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: Have you installed the drivers/do you need to install some drivers? if so, you can check out this website: http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/install-dell-inspiron-n4010-network-drivers-on-ubuntu-10-10.html
<c2tarun> arpan: maverick
<arpan> oh ok
<JohnHeikkila> arpan: Wasn't there a separate channel for maverick or was it just beta in general?
<arpan> I was asking becoz in beta 1 of natty there is a bug which makes wifi unusable for some wifi cards.
<arpan> JohnHeikkila: I'm not sure about having a separate channel for maverick but I guess this is the channel to ask for help.
<JohnHeikkila> arpan: Yup
<c2tarun> JohnHeikkila: arpan: it was working fine earlier :( why problem now?
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: Did you install anything, i mean ANYTHING in the mean time?
<c2tarun> JohnHeikkila: just updated once.
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: And no other installs?
<c2tarun> JohnHeikkila: nope
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: But your internet is working?
<c2tarun> JohnHeikkila: yup,
<JohnHeikkila> Okay. Just checking.
<arpan> c2tarun: were u using and it got disconnected? and then u can't connect anymore?
<JohnHeikkila> arpan: He reinstalled maverick
<arpan> JohnHeikkila: Oh, thanks!!
<arpan> I also get my wifi disconnected while using it when away from the router, in maverick.
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: A stupid question now, but why, exactly, do you need to see the drivers in Hardware Drivers?
<JohnHeikkila> c2tarun: I mean if they're working alright
<arpan> c2tarun: try lspci -v  in terminal and look for your wireless device. Especially look for the kernel module of your wifi device in output.
<JohnHeikkila> Be right back, guys. Off to eat pancake!
 * JohnHeikkila noms
<quasselgentoo> guys, do y ou know how can i easily switch the desktop layouts?  i am now using the Search and Launch layout, but i d like to go back to the initial one.
<quasselgentoo> you know, Journal layout, Search and Launch layout, etc...
<moke> hi, do others have a install issue flag on some package during install natty beta into a vbox vm?
<moke> or is it just my shakey arch vbox installation playing up :p
<JohnHeikkila> Malina: Which package?
<Malina> JohnHeikkila:  I wa sjust looking in syslog now
<Malina> but can't seem to find it
<Malina> it happened with both ubuntu and jkubuntu natty
<Malina> I think it might be vbox whic his unstable, but the thing is I wish to wipe the disk and put the beta on, but hmm, I'll just give it a try, if it fails, I will in worst case build up a quick solutionat a partition at end of disk
<Malina> it is probably just the virtual and since I can't find the package, this is just shooting in the dark. IF it happens during physical disk, I will be back , hunt it down and file a bug.
<Malina> but it wouldn't be beta if this normally hapens so I thnk it must be some module missing in the vbox
<JohnHeikkila> Okay.
<JohnHeikkila> Sorry, but vbox ain't my specialty so I won't be able to help :P
<m477> #elektronika
<mikehh> hmmn, the close tab button in konsole is not activated ( Kubuntu 11.04 amd64) - new tab works just fine
<cato37> are there any good scriptwriting toolss (scriptwriting as in writing tv, movie, and theatre scripts) in kubuntu? i have a hard time finding them because words like plotting, and scripts are technical terms also used in computing.
<S74rk7> anyone know if my files are gone or I'd be lucky to find them in a tmp forlder somewhere... I was copying to video files to my ext usb hdd.... the cable is a bit temperamental... around half way through the copy ... I tapped my harddrive by accident with my coffee cup but was enough to drop the connection  of my hdd.... it immediatly connected back up but now I can only see one file.... which is partial (corrupt now) and
<S74rk7> the other has disappeared...
<castellino> hi
<castellino> i notice that since i have installed kubuntu on my laptop my battery get low quickly, why?
<castellino> hi!i notice that since i have installed kubuntu on my laptop my battery get low quickly, why
<castellino> nobody to help me?
<Daskreech> castellino: you can probably track what is eating the battery
<Daskreech> look into powertop
<castellino> powertop?
<castellino> Daskreech: were?
<amichair> what's a good app for ripping my cds to mp3?
<castellino> dvdrip
<amichair> castellino: I'll look into it, thanks!
<amichair> it sure has a lot of dependencies
<castellino> amichair: also lemonrip
<daniel3> yay
<daniel3> finally got kubuntu installed on my netbook
<daniel3> Now gotta figure out how to get the touchscreen working...
<areichman> amichair: amarok can do it
<Peace-> amichair: you can use k3b too
<amichair> wow, so much choice :-)
<castellino> how can i write my progams exactly in c or c++ using anjuta
<castellino> ?
<Peace-> amichair: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/03/plasma-desktopbC1475.jpg
<Daskreech> castellino: Yes powertop. Intel tool that details how much of the battery and CPU usage have gone to various parts of the system
<Daskreech> amichair: press alt+F2 and type audiocd:/
<castellino> ok!
<Daskreech> You will have different folders for different filetypes. Ogg vorbis Flac MP3 etc
<Daskreech> Just copy the MP3 folder and you have ripped your CD
<Daskreech> castellino: what do you mean by Exactly?
<kalib> Hi people, since my last update (around one week ago) my flash plugin stoped working.
<kalib> Anyone has any idea?
<castellino> Daskreech: because there are some invocation that we must use in anjuta which are proper to it (anjuta)
<Daskreech> Ah ok not sure then :) not used anjuta
<Daskreech> kalib: Reinstall?
<kalib> I'll try it now.. wait a second
<castellino> Daskreech: what else can i use instead of anjuta which came with my ultimate edition?
<kalib> Daskreech, already installed.. I did unnintall it and now installed again... using kpackagekit...
<kalib> then restarted my chromium..
<kalib> and it says that is not working..
<kalib> for example... on youtube..
<Daskreech> castellino: Just about anything you like
<kalib> it says that I need to update my flash..
<Daskreech> Kate might be a good base line it's not an IDE but it's pretty good
<kalib> and when I do type about:plugins
<kalib> I can't see flash
<castellino> Daskreech: like?
<Daskreech> kalib: try apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Daskreech> close your browsers before
<kalib> ok
<Daskreech> castellino: umm Kdevelop? Eclipse?
<Daskreech> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Daskreech> ^^^6
<kalib> Daskreech, ok.. done..
<kalib> and now..
<kalib> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Daskreech> yes
<kalib> ok
<Daskreech> should pull the new version (in theory)
<castellino> Daskreech: exactly! i dont know how to proceed with qt creator
<kalib> Daskreech, done..
<kalib> still not working..
<kalib> when I do open my browser..
<kalib> I can't see flash on my "about:plugins"
<Daskreech> kalib: do you have flash noted in about:plugins ?
<kalib> no
<Daskreech> that's not good
<kalib> Any idea?
<Daskreech> try getting flash from adobe and installing it manually then
<kalib> just a minute..
<Daskreech> castellino: What don't you know?
<BluesKaj> kalib, the new version is called  , flashplugin-installer , if your on maverick
<castellino> how to start and where
<kalib> BluesKaj, Kubuntu 10.10
<kalib> let me try to install flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> kalib, the sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> the=then
<kalib> with aptitude search flash
<kalib> I can see that I have both installed..
<kalib> flashplugin-nonfree
<kalib> and flashplugin-installer
<kalib> should I keep just the -installer?
<BluesKaj> kalib , then remove nonfree
<kalib> ok..
<kalib> BluesKaj, worked.. had to remove flashplugin-nonfree and re-install flashplugin-installer
<kalib> thanks BluesKaj and Daskreech
<kalib> g2g now
<BluesKaj> kalib, np
<Daskreech> bye
<Daskreech> !Info flashplugin-nonfree
<kalib> ;]
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
 * Daskreech kicks ubottu
<Daskreech> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.2.153.1ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Daskreech> Are you really that syntactic
<Daskreech> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.2.153.1ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Daskreech> ok
<kalib> ;]
<castellino> !command
 * BluesKaj curses moto4lin , crappy driver/gui that doesn't work
<BentFranklin> Where would I look for lists of known bugs in keyboard auto-repeat in Lucid?
<Snowhog> BentFranklin: Are you sure you have a problem? Have you checked that Accessibility keyboard options (Sticky Keys) didn't get set?
 * BluesKaj still curses moto4lin , crappy driver/gui
<BentFranklin> There are two problems.  1: Keyboard repeat setting falls off after some time and I have to reset it.  2. Strangeness with ( and ) chars.  Sometimes they don't get through and other times they act as if I am holding them down but I onloy pressed them once.  (Tried swapping keyboards.)
<BentFranklin> Sticky is not set.
<sershi87> dermo
<sershi87> как дела
<fenix0> is ktorrent's move data function faster than copy/paste or I'm crazy?
<Daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Daskreech> fenix0: move is always faster than copy since it doesn't actually move anything
<fenix0> but ktorrent is some 3 times faster than copy/paste or move using dolphin...
<fenix0> from a hdd to another
<serialhex> ok, so i have incredible dire problem of incredible horribleness!!!  (ok, maybe its not _that_ bad, but it's quite annoying)
<serialhex> ...and maybe no one is here to help me with said problem?? :P
 * genii-around sips coffee and awaits more specific information on said problem
<serialhex> :P
<serialhex> ok, so every 15 mins or so - when i'm not doing anything - my monitors go into powersave mode.  this dosnt happen in any other OS and i've turned off every powersave function i can find...
<serialhex> i know, i know "why is this dire?" you might ask... well my speakers are part of my TV/Monitor & that means my music stops :(
<fenix0> have you tried the monitor's power save function?
<serialhex> so, what on earth do i have to kill so i dont have to worry about that??
<serialhex> like i said, it dosnt happen in any other OS... windows, opensuse, slackware, nothing... only kubuntu
<serialhex> and i'm runing a dual-monitor setup and both go blank
<fenix0> I'm using a laptop so maybe it's different, but are you sure you are changing the options of the right profile?
<genii-around> xset -dpms
<serialhex> i've killed all the profiles except performance & i've got that set to "always on & drain the grid like it's water, and while i'm at it lets burn some rainforests just because we can" mode
<serialhex> genii-around: whats that do??
<genii-around> serialhex: Turns off the monitors powersave featuresd
<serialhex> ok, just ran it in konsole... gave me no info, but i assume it's not supposed to
<genii-around> Right
<serialhex> i was thinking of doing something like this: http://xkcd.com/196/  but idk...
 * serialhex looks for something to do for 15mins to test genii-around's command
<genii-around> serialhex: If you just do: xset -q    it tells you stuff like how screen blanking in screensaver is set, if DPMS is on or off, etc
<serialhex> ok... i noticed this:
<serialhex> Screen Saver:
<serialhex>   prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes
<serialhex>   timeout:  0    cycle:  600
<FloodBotK2> serialhex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<serialhex> ahh... sorry floodbot :P
<serialhex> i also turned off KDE's screensaver to make sure it wasnt that, and i still have that
<genii-around> serialhex: The -s switch allows also configuration of the scrensaver from there. Maybe check the manpage of xset for details of usage
<serialhex> genii-around: thanks
 * serialhex is toying around with that now
 * serialhex thinks it's set up right
<genii-around> serialhex: You can make it permanent by making a file called .Xsession in your home directory with the proper xset commands in there
<serialhex> genii-around: thanks for the help... do these changes stick between reboots?  or am i going to have to re-set them each time i reboot?
<serialhex> genii-around: ahh... sweet!
<genii-around> :)
 * serialhex thinks genii-around is a mind-reader
<serialhex> genii-around: kind of stupid Q: # is a comment line right? (i'm starting from scratch & i want to know WTF i did later)
<genii-around> serialhex: Yes, the convention is usually # means comment. Except for special case like #!/bin/bash which means to use bash to run the file this line is in
<DarthFrog> serialhex:  # is frequently used to comment out a line but not always.  In a shell script, it serves a different purpose on the first line.
<DarthFrog> A shell script starts with a shebang (#!).
<serialhex> genii-around: ok, just checking... i didnt want to crash X next time i booted it because it didnt understand: # turns off screen saver completely!!!
<serialhex> DarthFrog: thanks (though i knew that :P )
<DarthFrog> serialhex:  A wise man consents to be taught what he already knows. :-)
 * serialhex is glad this will never happen to me now: http://xkcd.com/196/
 * DarthFrog wishes that he knows what he doestn't know he doesn't know. :-)
<serialhex> DarthFrog: indeed!  tho i figured i'd ask the Q to make sure bad thjings didnt happen
 * serialhex agrees with DarthFrog
<elkng> I have kubuntu-CD and ubuntu-DVD, and I want to use KDE, can I install kubuntu from kubuntu-CD and then install other packages from ubuntu-DVD, is it harmless?
<genii-around> elkng: so long as they are the same dist number should be fine
<elkng> genii-around: they both 10.10
<genii-around> elkng: No worries then.
<mischasworld> hi there any mesa experts here, im trying to get my radeon hd 4200 to work under natty, glxinfo says direct rendering: yes glxgears just crashes
<genii-around> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Daskreech> genii-around: technically #! is a comment as well
<genii-around> Daskreech: Yes, i suppose. Then the shell just parses it
<Daskreech> it does make a magic number though
<rulyone> Hi everyone. Does someone here knows how to read the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_default_vids values?
<rulyone> I know those are VIDs
<rulyone> but dont know how to read them
<rulyone> mine says 43 35 27 19
<rulyone> the first digit what is it?
<rulyone> or the second?
<rulyone> third? etc
<luis_> kind of lost here
<genii-around> luis_: If you have some question concerning your Kubuntu, just openly ask your question, and someone will likely offer an answer.
<luis_> i´m quite new to linux
<luis_> lot´s of questions...
<luis_> i´m still discovering it
<S74rk7> hey everyone!
<S74rk7> anyone still alive in here?  :)
 * genii-around sips
<S74rk7> hey genii! just us... everyone sleeping ?
#kubuntu 2012-03-26
<cowlicks> jalcine: copy pasted something from the web into xorg.conf.d and it's working now
<gizmobay> I have dual monitors. I have two PDFs open in Okular on the second monitor. They're in separate windows since they were dl from links. I would like to tile them side by side
<gizmobay> Anyone know how to do this?
<DasKreech> umm? window snapping?
<frogonwheels> wtf? I just discovered window grouping.. how long has that been there?
<jalcine> frogonwheels: Quite some time :P
<jalcine> A lot of theme engines use it
<jalcine> Qt Curve uses it (it's togglable)
<jalcine> though Oxygen (in 4.8.1) has it by default
<jalcine> I haven't found a way to disable it.
<obelus> Hi, I've got a script that changes my apt proxy when I connect to a WLAN network, base on SSID, is there any way I can extend this  affect to the KDE system proxy?
<Tm_T> obelus: I suppose KDE allows proxy being set via dbus atleast
<bigbrovar> anyone running kde 4.8 backport for kubuntu 11.10, since running it i noticed akonadi does not start with the system and would have to restart it everytime I log in. Anyone else experience this problem?
<lordievader> good morning
<sjihs> Hi, I am running Xubuntu 11.04 on my laptop. I have added the kubuntu-ppa repository in sources.list file. Which package should i be installing to get kde 4.8?
<lordievader> not sure if the kubuntu ppa has it, i do know that the backport ppa has 4.8
<lordievader> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<sjihs> lordievader: Thanks for that info!
<lordievader> no problem
<sjihs> lordievader: I have added the repository. Do you know the meta package name that will install kde 4.8.x?
<Erik_Lehnsherr> hey guys
<lordievader> sjihs:  what I yesterday have done was simply add the backport ppa and update, and now i have 4.8, so im not sure of a meta package.
<lordievader> hey
<sjihs> lordievader: ok. I probably will to first install 'kubuntu-desktop' and then do an 'apt-get dist-upgrade'. Am i right?
<lordievader> sjihs: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, works too, not too familiar with dist-upgrade
<lordievader> hey i found the difference, perhaps everybody here knew it already, but what the hell: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/apt-get-question-dist-upgrade-vs-upgrade-219920/
<DasKreech> sjihs: install kubuntu-desktop
<DasKreech> hi lordievader
<lordievader> DasKreech: hey
<lordievader> DasKreech: how are you?
<lordievader> gotta run, cya
 * DasKreech scared off lordvader :-(
<pvivek> where can i find this package TelepathyLoggerQt4? i am not able to find it in muon package manager. I use Kubuntu 11.10. Any help would be appreciated
<lordievader> hello
<olajon> Hello i wonder if it's possible to put kubuntu mobile 11.10 on my smartphone?
<lordievader> Perhaps, although I do think it will be difficult what kind of proccesor is in your phone?
<olajon> Nvidia tegra. Dual core, its an lg optimus 2x
<lordievader> Phew going to be difficult, if it is even possible, perhaps google has an how to?
<olajon> Ok I'll check it thx
<olajon> It seems like kubuntu core hasn't tegra support yet so it will not work on my device but the plasma active team ran it successfully on a tegra2 device but unfortunally the target isn't smatphones yet
<olajon> And the plasma team is another project so :/
<olajon> I look forward to when i can run kde on all kind of  devices i have
<lordievader> I see, good luck, perhaps in the future the team will add support for mobile devices.
<olajon> It must be so or else they won't be following the evolution.
<lordievader> The evolution of everything going to smart-phones/tablets?
<olajon> Not everything but it should be ported cross platform so u can use it no mather what
<lordievader> Need to run, olajon hope you get it one day, would be cool!
<olajon> How to get xmpp to MSN gateway to work in kde telepathy,  i try to login with my Gmail but it wont work
<olajon> It popups a directed page to windows live login when trying to connecting but Microsoft won't accept my Gmail plz help
<obelus> Would anyone here be able to tell me how I would edit the KDE system proxy settings by using the command line? I have a script which runs in if-up.d and sets the apt proxy based on the SSID, but I'm not sure how to set the KDE proxy with that method
<hateball> obelus: there is probably a dbus call to do it, but I dont know it
<hateball> obelus: you could find out using qdbusviewer I think
<obelus> KDE has an option to read it from environment variables, but I'm not sure how to set them properly for that, as setting /etc/environment doesnt seem to work - I imagine because it's only read on startup, and using export doesn't either.
<obelus> hateball: =( 104mb of packages to install qdbusviewer
<hateball> yeah, it pulls in a large dev package
<obelus> Only recently started using KDE, I'm used to using Gnome, but Gnome3 and Unity use so much battery, and KDE seems to have more power options, and so far I like it, except for the plasma-netbook interface
<tsimpson> you can change that back to the "desktop" interface
<obelus> tsimpson: how? I tried killing plasma-netbook and starting plasma-desktop, and it mostly works, but maximised windows don't have titlebars or minimize/restore/close controls
<hateball> Yeah, I dont find the netbook/active interface offers any advantage on say a netbook
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Workspace
<tsimpson> change Workspace Type to Desktop
<obelus> tsimpson: Thankyou so much =D
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<obelus> Will this make plasma-desktop my default interface now?
<olajon> Can i ask questions here about kde-telepatht?
<tsimpson> obelus: yes
<obelus> Not getting anywhere with qdbusviewer =/ I wonder if I can just have my script write to a config file and do qdbus org.kde.kwin /KWin reconfigure to load it or something
<hateball> obelus: it should be .org.freedesktop.NetworkManager I think
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<drbobb> hello, why is the 12.04-beta1-alternate iso too large for a cd-r?? and how do I work around this?
<uberdub> use thumb drive
<drbobb> I have never had any success in preparing a bootable thumbdrive
<drbobb> anyway isn't it a bug if the image doesn't fit on a cd?
<BluesKaj> drbobb, use a dvd , if you have oe otherwie you can upgrade thru the 'net in the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade -d , if you're on 11.10
<drbobb> I need a fresh install on a virgin machine, not an upgrade
<BluesKaj> then copy the iage to dvd , as well 12.04 info and support can be found at #ubunt+1
<BluesKaj> image
<drbobb> ok thanks, i did try to join #kubuntu+1 but it's by invitation only (?)
<Pici> #kubuntu+1 forwards to #ubuntu+1, but you're already there.
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu+1 handles kubuntu as well
<drbobb> not what my client said, but yes I recall it used to forward
<Pici> drbobb: The way that forwarding works is that you will get that message if you're already present in the destination channel.  ITs weird, but its the way it is.
<drbobb> Pici: thx for the tip
<drbobb> too bad k3b doesn't report what the problem is, just disables the start recording button
<BluesKaj> drbobb,  if you have a new pc then it probly has boot from usb option in the bios
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<drbobb> BluesKaj: I have a drawer full of blank cd's/dvd's and not a single thumbdrive to spare ;) I'd need to go out shopping
<BluesKaj> drbobb,  use a dvd then
<drbobb> doing that right now
<BluesKaj> ok , good :)
<obelus> Hm... been looking around online and through qdbusviewer, but haven't found the system proxy yet... maybe I'm just too tired, I might sleep and try to solve this tomorrow.
<reisi> dbus-daemon is using 100% cpu BUT dbus-monitor cannot see anything spamming/DOS'ing
<reisi> oh yes, kmail couldnt' send any emails again, killing it allows apps to start again
<obelus> Okay, I ended up finding where it's stored - in kioslaverc, can I simply use kwriteconfig to set the proxy and then make kwin reload to make it take effect?
<lordievader> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<lordievader> BluesKaj: how are you?
<BluesKaj> just fine lordievader , and you ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: good too, trying to get synergy to work... i don't want to manually write a config file...
<BluesKaj> synergy ? never used it
<lordievader> Lets you control multiple computers using one mouse and keyboard
<lordievader> http://synergy-foss.org/
<lordievader> cross-platform
<BluesKaj> yeah, I checked it out
<hypershock> que pasa mi amigos! --- Where does kubuntu store the monitor definitions (because mine resets everytime i log in) and where does it store the auto starting applications (because mine ignores .config/autostart and the application "autostart")?
<BluesKaj> hypershock,  you'll find those in kmenu>computer>system settings
<lordievader> he said that his box ignores the autostart application...
<hypershock> BluesKaj: yep, but my installation is flat ignoring what I set in those, and by ignore, I mean, when I reboot/restart although I saved the settings, things start back up and that I said not to, and my monitor settings go back to what they were.
<hypershock> s/up and/up
<fanti> hi! i've some errors in dmsg about: "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 1319997"
<fanti> what is this message about?
<fanti> inode 1319997 points to some file in /home/.ecryptfs/....
<BluesKaj> hypershock,  in system settings>startup&shutdown , once you set your preferences, go to session management , upon login check 'restore previous session'
<BluesKaj> fanti,  do you encrypt any files ?
<fanti> BluesKaj: yes... i'm using the encrypted home-directory feature of ubuntu
<hypershock> First extremely annoying thing, I have a huge external 32" HD 1080p monitor plugged into my laptop. I don't want my laptop screen on at all. right now it is on but very dim. I goto the kmenu->settings->display and tell it to disable the laptop screen and it does. I make "save as default" is selected and whack "apply", everything goes black and then the configuration comes with laptop screen disabled and huge monitor only, which is what I want. I can
<hypershock>  find no other method to force the setting to save or become persistent. Upon reboot it is forgotten. The same is true for Autostart applications, i even removed items directly from .config/autostart/ to no avail, they just restart as if I didn't do it. Also, I discovered when watching a movie, that my screensaver or screenblanker does its doody and pun intended, every 10 minutes. I checked power config and disabled all there and disabled the screen
<hypershock> saver there as well. while those settings retain upon reboot, they change nothing and are completely ignored. I have teamviewer if someone wants to remote.
<FloodBotK1> hypershock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hypershock> BluesKaj: that settings is already set, i checked it.
<hypershock> oh and I just upgraded kde 4.8.1 to see if anything changed and it didnt
<hypershock> i just found one place. .kde/autostart - I don't know why kde is putting stuff in .config/autostart if it is using that other directory
<hypershock> weird, it isn't using that dir althought it exists
<BluesKaj> hypershock,  what about the service manager>startup services in startup and shutdown ..have you looked there?
<hypershock> BluesKaj: are you not able to see my responses to you? I have checked there, "restore previous session" is checked.
<hypershock> BluesKaj: sorry i'm getting bent, my apologies. i'll dbl check what you just suggested.
<BluesKaj> hypershock,  no , I mean the service manager>startup services list in startup and shutdown
<BluesKaj> the Display management change monitor
<hypershock> BluesKaj: yes, i got ya. there is an issue there as the "display manager" is not running. at least I hope that is an issue.
<lordievader> something totaly unrelated, if you want synergy working, do not use the repos...
<numekaru> hi there
<BluesKaj> hypershock,  ok , Power management too
<lordievader> hello
<hypershock> BluesKaj: power management is running
<numekaru> hm, i have little trouble with chrome, can u help plz?
<BluesKaj> hypershock,  maybe it should be turned off if you don't want the screen saver on
<lordievader> numekaru: perhaps, what seems to be the problem?
<hypershock> I want the screensaver actually, what I don't want is it ignoring my settings. I have set to 64 minutes, but it comes on in 10.
<BluesKaj> hypershock, if your settings are being ignored anyway , it's worth a try
<hypershock> I seriously considering a boot & nuke. cause I started with Ubuntu 11.10, then added Lubuntu 11.10, then went to Kubuntu 11.10 and found a ton of Zen and Peace! but, these wonky issues. eeek.
<numekaru> i've updated chrome,and now, when i'm opening chrome in fulscreen, im losing control buttons(close,minimize) http://s019.radikal.ru/i602/1203/15/868d30c98937.jpg
<hypershock> also I cleaned out the other ubus
<numekaru> but, when it is not fullscreen all the ok
<lordievader> numekaru: you mean when you maxize the screen? or do you mean  full-screen as in pressing F11?
<numekaru> no, just maximized
<BluesKaj> numekaru,  for linux chromium-browser is more suitable ,and if you switch all your chrome settings will be retained
<numekaru> BluesKaj, the same trouble in chromium too
<lordievader> numekaru: I think i found it.
<hypershock> is kde supposed to be using xrandr for monitor management?
<maco> there's a kde gui frontend for it, but yeah
<numekaru> lordievader, you know the solution?
<lordievader> numekaru: go into Preferences->Personal Stuff->Appearance, here make sure "Hide system title bar and use compact borders" is ticked
<numekaru> it's ticked
<numekaru> sec, ill show you in screenshot
<lordievader> numekaru: really? hmm that is odd, because when i check "use system title bar" it hides the window controls, like in your screen shot...
<numekaru> i've not changed any http://s019.radikal.ru/i637/1203/7f/6571b2a79c9c.jpg
<BluesKaj> numekaru,  Use system title bar and borders , then reload or restart
<numekaru> earlier, there was buttons in maximized mode, but now :S
<numekaru> also, in windows the same version is ok
<lordievader> What theme are you using? GTK+ or classic?
<lordievader> Not sure if you have the option in Chrome, perhaps it is a chromium only thing...
<numekaru> classic
<numekaru> lordievader, the setting are same. but troubles in both
<lordievader> Try GTK+ there  with both options of system title bar, perhaps that fixes things...
<hypershock> Is there a way to completely reinitialize all of the kde required configs and make it check everything and ensure that it is not using something that it is not supposed to be using?
<lordievader> jup, renaming .kde to something else, like .kde-old
<lordievader> resets everything related to kde
<hypershock> "everything" including startup applications, services, monitor defaults, everything ... I really want that. here goes.
<lordievader> you come back to the default setup
<meganerd> Your amarok podcasts are stored in there if you use that
<hypershock> i don't, it's ok. here goes. brb hopefully
 * hypershock crosses his fingers, *CRACK*, "You see a bone pop out!"
<lordievader> if you keep the folder, you still have your settings/podcasts...
<sjihs> Hi all, I have installed ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports repository on my xubuntu 11.04 machine. Can somebody guide me to install kde 4.8.1 on my desktop
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<sjihs> lordievader: the prev cmd installed kde 4.6
<sjihs> lordievader: I have the following line in my sources.list file
<sjihs> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu natty main
<lordievader> sjihs: perhaps you need to upgrade to 11.10?
<sjihs> lordievader: I tried 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to upgrade. But that is not working.
<BluesKaj> sjihs, ,  did you update and upgrade first?
<BluesKaj> then dist-upgrade
<sjihs> BluesKaj: yes, I did an 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<BluesKaj> try apt-get upgrade
<sjihs> BluesKaj: I get '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.'
<lordievader> Not sure if this will work but on the ubuntu forums someone suggests doing this: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lordievader> source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837788
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  no thaty upgrades to the next release
<lordievader> exactly, I don't think 11.04 has kde 4.8, and sjihs wants kde 4.8
<BluesKaj> development release at that ,12.04
<lordievader> hmm, not to 11.10?
<sjihs> BluesKaj: Weird, do-release-upgrade prints 'No new release found'
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade -d is dev release command
<lordievader> and without the argument d?
<BluesKaj> sjihs,  you sure you're on 11.04
<BluesKaj> ?
<sjihs> BluesKaj: yes, very much
<sjihs> BluesKaj: Confirmed that from 'cat /etc/issue'
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  it should upgrade to the next release , but if the OS isn't completely updated/upgraded and contains ppas then the release upgrade may be blocked
<sjihs> BluesKaj: found the dist-upgrade fix at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<valermalko> hello
<sparr> How do I get rid of the "Printer Applet" popup in the top right corner of my screen that is telling me one of my printers is disconnected?
<valermalko> i am from Kazakhstan
<lordievader> sparr: check the notification settings.
<lordievader> sparr: in System Settings->Application and System Notifications
 * BluesKaj shrugs , didn't see anything new about upgrading to a new release , using the gui maybe
<lordievader> I'm not sure on how to do that either...
<BluesKaj> sparr,  system tray settings , maybe
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL , stuff to do for a few mins
<lordievader> Ok, cya
<lordievader> gotta go, bye
<DasKreech> hi BluesKaj
<Analabrie> Hi, beta1 upgrade from lucid.. anybody running into adobe-flashplugin upgrade errors?
 * Analabrie ignored the error during the upgrade. But I can't remove the package now from within Precise.
<DasKreech> Analabrie: You jumped from Lucid to Precise ?
<DasKreech> Analabrie: adobeflashplugin has been replaced with adobe-flashinstaller as far as I know
<hypershock> BluesKaj: hey dude. renaming .kde and allowing all my settings to reset to default solved everything.
<hypershock> guys, how do you inspect what is in the session? reason: I need to remove something from it so it doesn't get restored on reboot.
<Analabrie> DasKreech: yes, from LTS to LTS.
 * hypershock spocks ...
<Analabrie> hypershock: applications?
<hypershock> Analabrie: I'm not entirely sure what you are suggesting ...
<Analabrie> DasKreech: I ran into the error during the upgrade. I ignored it then. Now the package is broken (in Precise) and I can't get rid of it either.
<Analabrie> hypershock: do you want applications running during the current session to not automatically be started upon reboot?
<hypershock> Analabrie: I only want applications I have explicitly allowed to startup through the "start manager", vs I clicked it and so it was open at reboot and therefore comes back. The latter behavior I do not want. But I also need various desktop and system settings to be left unscathed.
<Analabrie> hypershock: There's a setting for that. Let me see if I can find it.
<Analabrie> something along the lines of "save session" oslt.
<hypershock> Analabrie: I just added the offending application to the "exclusion" line in the session management interface. However, I would've preferred the more 1337 method of manually munging the right file. let's see if this helps.
<hypershock> brb, testing
<Analabrie> Anybody know how I can force-remove adobe-flashplugin?
<hypershock> Just let everyone know. All my problems for today have been solved. I am now back in the mood again for KDE :)
 * hypershock rubs up on KDE like a ...
<Pici> loco
<soee> is there some plasmoid to manage google docs ?
<bazhang> !find plasmoid
<ubottu> File plasmoid found in kalgebra-common, kapptemplate, kde-l10n-ca, kde-l10n-de, kde-l10n-el, kde-l10n-et, kde-l10n-it, kde-l10n-lt, kde-l10n-nl, kde-l10n-pt (and 83 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=plasmoid&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<BarkingFish> Evening guys. I'm in need of a little help, and I'm hoping someone here knows how to fix what's wrong.  I have 2 sets of sound sockets on my PC, front (phones, mic, line in) and back (those, plus digital in, out and spdif)
<BarkingFish> the back ones work fine, but the front sockets do absolutely nothing. Instead of muting the sound from the speakers when I plug in there, the sound continues to come through the speakers and I get nothing through my phones.
<BarkingFish> I'm using pulseaudio, which I know has caused problems in the past, but I can't remember how to get it off and go back to alsa only.
<sparr> BarkingFish: step zero, wait for an answer.
<BarkingFish> sorry about that, restarted kdm. I got pulseaudio off, I need to get alsa working now :)  Any ideas?
<sparr> BarkingFish: what does alsamixer have to say about things?
<BarkingFish> Card: HDA Intel - Chip: ALC880
<BarkingFish> shows a full mixer, but I can't get any sound out of the system even with the volume up
<BarkingFish> nothing is muted, that much I can see from kmix
<BarkingFish> i've had trouble before a long time ago, on another linux os, where the card was detected incorrectly, there are other versions (6ch, 8ch and 8ch Digital)
<BarkingFish> i can't recall what it was picked up as, but I know it was the wrong version :)
<gRmml-Kubun> hi =)
<BarkingFish> So, anyone got anymore thoughts on my sound issue?  Pulse has never been controllable enough for me to use properly, at least with alsa I can see all my channels.  Now how the *myxzptlk* do I get sound out of them? :)
<gRmml> can somebody help? i wanna now if there is a programm like skype or a programm were i can phone to my skype contacts?
<gRmml> sorry for my bad english long time ago im writing english :/
<gRmml> no response? or is everybody sleeping/ watching tv?
<trooper> gRmml: i don't think there is an alternate program. you can download a deb from skype.com i think.
<trooper> gRmml: try installing from http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu32
<gRmml> thru?
<gRmml> thanks a lot trooper..  i check this one..
<gRmml> didn't know that there is a version vor linux on skype site
<gRmml> is it also for 64bit version? or only 32bit?
<BarkingFish> gRmml, a lot of companies are becoming aware of linux as a market now, even the BBC have versions of their software and downloads for us.
<BarkingFish> it's simply because they know that we'll moan like crazy if they don't make it :)
<gRmml> first time im using linux longer then a week.. im a linux newbie =)
<gRmml> sorry when im bugging u with poor questions
<gRmml> :P
<trooper> gRmml: its ok. *looks around* http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/ click and hold download now. select ubuntu 64bit
<dizhi> Hi
<gRmml> hi
<dizhi> It is the first time I use IRC..
<gRmml> thank you trooper..
<dizhi> :)
<gRmml> what type of linux did you use? ive installed kubuntu on my laptop and ubuntu on the big one
<gRmml> some one from germany?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Pici> :)
<gRmml> thx
<orated> Hi! I'm facing no system sounds issue exactly as described here - http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-52523.html - but the fix mentioned there is not working for me. Can anyone guide me on how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> orated, system settings>application&system notifications>manage notifications>player settings tab,"use kde sound system"
<orated> BluesKaj: Already slected
<orated> selected
<BluesKaj> orated,  then make sure the master volume insn't muted in kmix or alsamixer
<orated> BluesKaj: Done ...
<orated> Actually, what you suggested is also suggested in http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-52523.html
<BluesKaj> orated, actually myexperience with system sounds is rather limited since I find them annoying and turn them off
<orated> BluesKaj: Umm... From what I could understand with the help of that forum, my pulseaudio is blocking the device
<BluesKaj> orated,  make sure in phonon your device prefernce includes notifications , click on all of them video, communications etc and click apply after each choice
<orated> BluesKaj: I said it wrong , this is what lsof returns - http://pastebin.com/KkjGM9bj . And when I tried to configure Phonon, I got this message - http://imagebin.org/205256
<lordievader> good evening
<BluesKaj> orated,  you must have changed your soundcard or driver , or upgraded to newer kubuntu recently. correct ?
<orated> BluesKaj: Umm, no. If you remember, I asked you about sound before and had a similar error window which phonon have now.
<orated> BluesKaj: I only upgraded KDE
<orated> BluesKaj: Kubuntu 11.10 KDE 4.8.1
<lordievader> what is the problem? perhaps all of us together can help you out
<BluesKaj> orated,  you must choose the device preference in phonon , check each of the devices listed there and click the test button, once you've decided which device works for you , then also choose the same on in pulse audio or check pulse audio first for your options. Sometimes pulse will limit them
<orated> BluesKaj: But what should I do about the window - http://imagebin.org/205256 - first
<orated> ?
<BluesKaj> click no
<orated> BluesKaj: In device preferences, I got only one device - PulseAudio Sound server  listed
<BluesKaj> you want some options rather than autoselect by default ..it will sometimes be wrong
<BluesKaj> then you have to reboot
<orated> eh
<orated> I'm getting sound in Amarok though
<orated> How would restart help?
<BluesKaj> it will let pulse audio reconfigure the options it gives
<orated> Ok, brb
<BluesKaj> that's been my experience , unfortunately
<orated> BluesKaj: I rebooted the system and found only two devices in Device Preferences(Phonon) - Internal Audio Analog Stereo and Dummy Output, out of which only Internal one works
<orated> and Dummy Output is greyed out
<BluesKaj> what options does the audio hardware tab(pulseaudio) give ?
<orated> Do you mean Phonon > Audio Hardware Setup > Hardware > Profile ?
<mokush> can anybody tell me how often does project-neon get the source from master?
<BluesKaj> orated,  yes
<orated> http://imagebin.org/205269
<BluesKaj> orated,  well , what kind of setup do you have ...you have to choose the one that your speakers and setup are closest to .
<mcamaret> what is a good qt-based tomboy-syncing notes application?
<orated> BluesKaj: Yes, I was doing that. I've no idea about IEC958. lspci audio returns - 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05). I'm on laptop and its JBL 2.1 Audio: 2 X 4W + 12W sub-woofer.
<BluesKaj> orated,  for example i use the "Digital Stereo (IEC958)Output , because I have no speakers connected to the pc , the digital audio feed goes to my digital inputs on my audio amp
<orated> BluesKaj: Only Analog Stereo output is working
<JMichaelX> the ghost task manager icon problem... it appears to finally be gone!!!!
<lethu> hello, I have noticed that the Muon package manager auto updates my softwares, without prompting me as it did before
<lethu> at least the Muon history says so
<lethu> can somebody help please?
<lordievader> Let me see if muon has a setting for this... hold on a second
<lethu> lordievader, ok sure, thanks
<lordievader> lethu: Do you wish to see what he will update?
<lethu> lordievader, I wish it asks me whether to update or not
<lethu> not just update automatically
<lordievader> lethu: you mean muon skips the review stage?
<lethu> lordievader, yes
<BluesKaj> orated, what do you mean ..if you're using built in sound , that's your only option anyway
<lordievader> i see, hmm... i do get the review stage, lets check google.
<lethu> sure
<lordievader> lethu: can you check Software Sources for me?
<lethu> lordievader, ok
<lordievader> lethu: under automatic updates to what is that set?
<lethu> lordievader, unde muon?
<lethu> /sunde/under
<lordievader> lethu:  muon->settings ->configure software sources ->updates tab
<lethu> lordievader, Check for updates: enabled / Install security updates without confirmation: disabled / the second radion button as well / the third (Only notify about available updates is enabled
<lordievader> hmm, so that ain't it...
<lordievader> lethu: is the button "preview changes" in muon enabled?
<lethu> lordievader, grayed out
<lordievader> lethu: could be a work-around: in muon under filter select "by status" then Upgradable, here you see all the updates, select them all click "mark as upgrade" (not sure what the actual button says) then preview changes should no longer be gray
<lethu> lordievader, I select "Upgradable", but it doesn't list anything
<lordievader> lethu: did you update your sources?
<lordievader> else it could be that everything is already up to date...
<lethu> lordievader, by updating my sources, do you mean "Check for Updates"?
<lethu> lordievader, otherwise the issue is not my software being outdated, but rather being asked before the updates
<lethu> Muon seems to update automatically without confirmations
<BluesKaj> lethu,  or you could disable muon altogether and just use the konsole to update/upgrade ..no more annoying notifications
<lordievader> hmm, very odd... I'm not sure how to fix that right now..
<lordievader> You could also try the forums, see if someone knows a fix there.
<lordievader> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<lethu> ok, lordievader, BluesKaj, thanks for the help
<lethu> I will check the forums, etc...
<lordievader> lethu: good luck
<lethu> lordievader, thanks!
<BluesKaj> muon is buggy anyway , I don't trust it to install/remove anything
<lordievader> it has indeed failed quite a few times on me...
<avreidy> hello
<avreidy> is anyone here a Kubuntu contributor?
<avreidy> does anyone here talk?
<mydogsnameisrudy> some times
<BarkingFish> Hi all. I have got a beauty of a problem for you :)
<BarkingFish> I installed some fonts yesterday, which my system won't allow me to use. They're the package from tv-fonts, and when I went to reinstall them using kfontviewer, it said "Cannot install these fonts: Bitmap fonts are disabled on your system."
<BarkingFish> I'm like, what the hell?
<BarkingFish> I didn't do that, so what has happened, and how do I fix it please?
<Sentynel> BarkingFish: have you tried this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Enabling_Bitmapped_Fonts
<BarkingFish> Sentynel, no.  I don't understand how they got disabled in the first place, they worked on my last install of 11.10, so something's gone wrong this time.
#kubuntu 2012-03-27
<hypershock> Hey guys, so i have everything fixed that I was talking about yesterday. But, now, I can see after watching a video, just 12 minutes in and my screen goes black. I have screen disabling and blanking disabled in power management and my screensaver is set for 60 minutes. also, I completely resetted .kde yesterday by renaming it. where else can i look for this beast of a problem?
<jlkkljh> i can only use the acpi workarounds
<jlkkljh> boot
<jlkkljh> and i cant use that
<jlkkljh> it opens a black screen with a mouse and freezes there it will try to load something but nothing happens
<jlkkljh> hello thee
<jlkkljh> there
<jlkkljh> ????????????????
<jlkkljh> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO BOOT THIS UP
<jlkkljh> PLEASE
<hypershock> considering all of us are the same as you and not even paid to be here, please have some patience.
<hypershock> please, start from the beginning, what did you do to get to this place in life?
<jlkkljh> i ttries to install kubuntu
<hypershock> which version did you try and on what type of hardware did you try it?
<jlkkljh> but freezes at [<c1515156>] [<c1515004>] [<c12d753b>] [<c1345c1d>]
<jlkkljh> next prt
<jlkkljh> part*
<hypershock> please answer the questions: Which version of Kubuntu did you try and what type of hardware did you try to install it on?
<jlkkljh> the bottom of the screen says
<jlkkljh> ::
<jlkkljh> [<c1533b7e>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<jlkkljh> and that is where it froze at the continuing installation screen
<jlkkljh> that is my problem
<jlkkljh> and i cant resolve it
<hypershock> argh, i'm gonna ignore if that is fine. try googling that if you are not gonna answer the questions so we can begin to help you. In general one of two things happened. You either installed a highly experimental distribution or your hardware is extremely old. if you want more help you have to answer the questions.
<hypershock> BluesKaj: btw, I just found that I had xscreensaver running and it is set to 10 minutes. that baby is out of here now!
<jlkkljh> 11.10 i think the latest i just todat installed
<jlkkljh> gateway
<hypershock> jlkkljh: now give the model of your gateway so we can double check the specs.
<hypershock> jlkkljh: also, is this a laptop or desk/tower? if the latter do you have a custom video card installed.
<jlkkljh> 510 s p
<jlkkljh> tower
<jlkkljh> how do you make it appear in red
<hypershock> ok, right off hand, do you know what type of graphics card, and cpu you have and how much memory too.
<jlkkljh> no
<hypershock> by putting your nick in it.
<jlkkljh> 1 gb ram
<jlkkljh> freshly installed 1 week ago
<jlkkljh> cpu / intel core??????? do you mean
<hypershock> jlkkljh: is this your computer http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,1596200,00.asp?tab=Specs ?
<jlkkljh> ht pentium 4
<jlkkljh> and yes
<hypershock> ok, now we have a base line to operate from. Tell me what prompted you to install Kubuntu? Did you have linux on this machine before?
<jlkkljh> no
<hypershock> jlkkljh: there were 2 questions there, I need 2 answers. :)
<jlkkljh> i wanted a smaller system to play minecraft on
<jlkkljh> than xp
<jlkkljh>  
<jlkkljh> ok it works
<jlkkljh> the chat i meant
<hypershock> heh, my 1.6ghz dual core pentium with 4gb of ddr2 fails to run minecraft in linux, very clunky at best.
<jlkkljh> ok i wonder why
<hypershock> jlkkljh: goto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862288 see if that helps you out there. Quite a few people discussing your problem in there. If that thread fails to help you out, I strongly suggest you use 11.04 or 10.04
<jlkkljh> i had just downloaded wubi
<hypershock> jlkkljh: because minecraft practically demands an nvidia or ati card. while it is a cubish world it still demands advanced graphics manipulations.
<jlkkljh> today
<jlkkljh> and installed today
<hypershock> so you still have your windows system eh? here is what I would have done. download the livecd, and boot from that, if the livecd works, then do a boot & nuke. ie, wipe the hard drive (after backing up all docs, pics, whatevers) and complete fresh install the linux from the livecd.
<jlkkljh> i cant use live cd
<jlkkljh>     /live usb
<hypershock> your bios doesnt' allow booting from usb/cdrom?
<jlkkljh> it will but intel boot agentr dosent pickup a iso file
<jlkkljh>                                                                        agent*
<hypershock> you know that makes no sense. if you make burn and iso file to a cd, you'll have a bootable cd, just like a windows install cd. The reboot your computer, put in the cd quickly, and watch it boot into linux.
<jlkkljh> it wont burn a cd though
<jlkkljh> and i dont have a cd
<hypershock> ok
<hypershock> so wubi it was.
<hypershock> are you reading that thread?
<jlkkljh> yes
<jlkkljh> somewhat
<hypershock> are you on the same comp that you installed kubuntu on?
<jlkkljh> no
<jlkkljh> im on a windows 7 right beside it
<hypershock> ah, I just remembered an idea that works when you can't boot on a comp from cd or usb. Do this, make a bootable live cd of linux you are interested in on your windows 7 machine. Then turn off your machines. take out the windows 7 hdd, install the gateway hard drive in place, boot with the cd, install the linux. when complete, turn off machine, take out hard drive and put back in gateway. put win 7 hard drive back. boot up both and enjoy.
<jlkkljh> im not wanting to install on win7
<jlkkljh> tho
<hypershock> ok, I realize you are "somewhat" reading that thread, please don't "somewhat" read what I just suggested. :)
<jlkkljh> and this hdd/hd has wires connecting to it
<jlkkljh> ok
<jlkkljh> whats oneiric
<jlkkljh> ???????
<jlkkljh> im a noob
<hypershock> what i said was after you made the live cd on the win 7 machine. turn off BOTH machines. take out win 7 hdd. take out gateway hdd. put gateway hdd in win 7 machine. install linux on gateway hdd. finish. remove gateway hdd. put gateway hdd back in gateway. put win 7 hdd back in win 7 machine. ta da. you still have win 7.
<hypershock> oneiric is 11.10
<jlkkljh> its a all in 1 win 7
<hypershock> your operating system lives on your hard drive (hdd), not in anything else on your computer.
<hypershock> oh, that sucks. touchscreen tho i bet.
<jlkkljh> no
<jlkkljh> its a hippie
<hypershock> yeah hp
<jlkkljh> yep
<hypershock> call it "ech pea"
<jlkkljh> my dad says screw you
<jlkkljh> lol
<jlkkljh> im sorry for being impatient
<jlkkljh> ok
<hypershock> hay i try to help and this is how you guys act. your dad can jump in a lake
<jlkkljh> *laughing histerically
<hypershock> like i said no one is paid here we are all like you, you want to go back to screaming for help. lucky i helped you at all.
<jlkkljh> im with you not him
<jlkkljh> i dont like my dad that much
<hypershock> well, i've done all i know. maybe someone else will chime in
<jlkkljh> can anyone else help and thanks hyper shock
<jlkkljh> win 7 wont burn either
<jlkkljh> ya know
<hypershock> you do know that you have match burn media to the burner type of the drive.
<jlkkljh> oh
<jlkkljh> that helps
<jlkkljh> cdrewritable
<hypershock> like if the drive is rated dvd-r as a burner, then you can buy dvd-r disc and burn them in it. the "-" "+" and "- +" are also rating types not conjuctives. the best drives are dvd/bluray "+-" rw. as the burn and read everything.
<jlkkljh> should i go to a different server
<hypershock> cd rewritable is usually cd-rw. naw, if its kubuntu, perhaps when tv shows are over ppl will start talking again
<jlkkljh> ok umm could a server work on that machine
<hypershock> your problem isn't the gui
<hypershock> try installing a lesser version of ubuntu, 10.04 LTS. You'll probably find that will work better.
<jlkkljh> ok
<jlkkljh> i will and ill get back to you
<hypershock> ok cool
<jlkkljh> ill stay on this channel
<nilsonmorales> spanish channel for kubuntu?
<jlkkljh> hypershock??????????
<jlkkljh> is any one here a mod that i can start a pvt chat with
<jlkkljh> anybody
<Oigres> Como soy nuevo en el chat y en le tema, me gustaría leer otars opiniones soobre el tema...
<pvivek_> i am upgrading Precise, i am running do-release-upgrade -d in tty. Everything was working fine, now generating grub.cfg is stuck in an infinite loop, in the sense, its finding my distros and again generating grub.cfg again and again. What to do to stop it? ctrl+c would kill the whole process right ?
<sophie_> hello tout le monde
<corverse> hello..just want to ask if there's a way to share my internet connection to other devices?
<corverse> hello..just want to ask if there's a way to share my internet connection to other devices?
<lordievader> good morning'
<elvenfighter> Hey, has anyone had issues with x86_64 Opera browser on kubuntu ?
<elvenfighter> e.g. it can't load kubuntu.org
<lordievader> And it does load in another browser?
<elvenfighter> Loads succesfully in every other, and in x86 Opera
<lordievader> So the problem is probably in the 64bit version of Opera, I don't have it myself so I can't look at settings... do you have the default setup?
<lordievader> Of the browser I mean.
<elvenfighter> I think it's ubuntu problem, because everything's fine on x86_64 suse
<elvenfighter> yes, I have a default setup
<lordievader> Hmm, did you install it through the repos?
<elvenfighter> I've installed it from official site
<elvenfighter> http://www.opera.com/download/
<lordievader> I see, I'm not sure if i can help you any further, you could try the forums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ Perhaps someone there can help you out.
<elvenfighter> kthanks, I've only started looking the source of problem
<pegasus_> espanol?
<lordievader> English is more common here...
<pegasus_> ok
<pegasus_> hello lordievader
<lordievader> pegasus_: good morning
<pegasus_> good morning
<Teth> hello :)
<lordievader> Teth: hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm trying to install theme for login screen, opened login screen control module , there is a option to get new themes , installed them but the dont show up in the theme screen, wonder where they were downloaded too
<lordievader> I have the same problem here
<lordievader> But I turned on the automatic login, so I don't see it anymore...
<BluesKaj> yeah , themes are hit and miss for some reason some will install and others that appear so don't
<mydogsnameisrudy> says there installed but cant find them
<lordievader> It seems that the themes are kept here:  /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes
<lordievader> A guide to install kdm themes: http://dptofblog.blogspot.com/2011/12/howto-install-kdm-themes-in-kubuntu.html
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya thats the default . not the new downloaded ones
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok i do a search
<lordievader> Guide work, just tested it, they show up. Haven't logged out yet though...
<BluesKaj> with autologin you won't see the login screen , do you mean the splash screen , mydogsnameisrudy
<mydogsnameisrudy> im not doing autologin
<lordievader> BluesKaj: that was me...
<lordievader> :P
<BluesKaj> oh sorry guys'
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya i cant find the dir of the downloaded themes
<lordievader> brb, gonna check to see if the theme actually works
<mydogsnameisrudy> strange
<lordievader> download them from here: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=41
<lordievader> I've confirmed it, installing the theme as instructed in the guide work. The option of getting new themes through System Settings does not, perhaps a dev can take a look at it?
<mydogsnameisrudy> just cant find the themes after you download  this will work form the link above
<lordievader> mydogsnameisrudy: you mean you cant find them after you downloaded them from kde-look.org?
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy,  themes should be listed in the themes tab in login screen in sys settings
<mydogsnameisrudy> i got it
<BluesKaj> heh, now the system settings fonts have changed back to defaults and any changes I make aren't holding
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Didn't someone else got that same problem yesterday?
<lordievader> brb, gotta check a theme.
<BluesKaj> fonts seem to be holding now
<mydogsnameisrudy> you using 12.04
<BluesKaj> yeah
<JMichaelX> anyone know what the deal is with dl.google.com so often being somewhere between pathetically slow and dead?
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy,  whwere did you find he themes , ~/.kde dir?
<lordievader> JMichaelX: It is slower than another Google page but it ain't dead or horribly slow. I get referred to https://www.google.com/chrome btw...
<BluesKaj> I tested one theme install , it's not listed in the theme tab in the login
<mydogsnameisrudy> i downloaded from kde eyecandy and put them in the download dir , not found the other ones yet
<JMichaelX> lordievader: it is horribly slow. that isn't even open for debate, as far as i'm concerned, but tyvm for the link.
<lordievader> JMichaelX: no problem
<JMichaelX> lordievader: i know this does not relate directly to kubuntu, but what i am referring to is the repository @ dl.google.com . the link you gave me, does it have anything to do with pointing to an alternate mirror of some kind?
<lordievader> JMichaelX: Ah sorry, I didn't know you where asking for a repos, I just typed it in a browser and got redirected to there, so it probably has nothing to do with any repos.
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX,  don't fret , we're all encountering the samer problem ...your update is stalled ?
<JMichaelX> ok. i had just assumed everyone would know what i was referring to, which of course is not necessarily the case
<lordievader> Nope, sorry
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: i am not fretting so much as annoyed, as this has been a recurring issue with google for some time
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta reboot ...this sys settings issue needs a resart , I think
<JMichaelX> lordievader: ty for responding, either way. you are probably just a bit smarter, and are using chromium instead of chrome
<lordievader> JMichaelX: No problem, and yes I do use chromium.
<lordievader> Why have I never known about the Google Repos...? I see here a post from 2008 talking about it XD
<BluesKaj> ok, it seems
<alsi1974> stop
<helios333> #python
<peterklein> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<georgelappies> just upgraded to 12.04. Wow what a beautifull OS! Thanks guys :)
<georgelappies> was the thickness of the default font changed in 12.04? cause it looks much better?
<BluesKaj> georgelappies,  yes , just recently , like today ..i noticed a difference in my fav font as well
<BluesKaj> BBL
<georgelappies> it looks very nice, anyone not using kubuntu is losing out big time :D but yeah saying that here is a bit like preaching to choir lol
<sky100> i need some help on kubuntu
<sky100> 11.04
<sky100> 11.10*
<BluesKaj> sky100,  just ask your question
<sky100> ok thnx
<sky100> i was changing desktop wallpaper but after reboot its switching back to previous one
<sky100> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> sky100,  are you imorting the wallpapers into Desktop Settings then choosing the one you want and clicking on apply and ok ?
<BluesKaj> importing
<sky100> yea
<sky100> i was saving desktop wallpaper which is alreday in my personal folder
<sky100> not derived from linux
<BluesKaj> yes , but make sure you click on the folder option to import any images to the desktop settings
<BluesKaj> navigate to your personal folder from desktop settings , in other words
<sky100> yep i did it
<sky100> i updated few time back
<sky100> gonna check that out again
<sky100> brb
<sky100> my desktop wallpaper is just vanishing after reboot ..
<sky100> can any one suggest pls
<lordievader> sky100: is the wallpaper on a partition that is being mounted before you login? (fstab)
<sky100> im telling u excatly what i did
<sky100> right click on desktop setting > browsed to the folder where my preferred image is resting
<sky100> clicked on it> its right in the wallpaper changer folder
<sky100> hit > APPLY > OK
<sky100> its DONE
<lordievader> sky100: yes but where is the image located?
<sky100> but after reboot its going back to previous wallpaper
<lordievader> ah ok, nvm
<lordievader> wait maybe it is... I'm not sure. It could be that the system cannot find the wallpaper on boot because the drive isn't mounted yet, and falls back to default. So where is the image located?
<sky100> but earlier it was doing good ..
<sky100> i was just able to switch over to any wallpaper i wished for
<lordievader> Did you update anything?
<sky100> yes
<lordievader> What did you update?
<sky100> i386 image..some stuff like that
<sky100> its showing at the notification area " UPDATES AVAILABLE FOR YOUR SYSTEM ' ... hence I ipdated
<sky100> updated *
<lordievader> you didn't take a look at what was being updated?
<sky100> hmmm
<sky100> it some good no of updates
<lordievader> i see
<sky100> but cant remember the name of the updates
<sky100> it was taking good time to be updated
<lordievader> are you using activities?
<sky100> nah
<sky100> i simply wanted to change the wallpapers
<sky100> just cant figure out why its not saving ...
<lordievader> I noticed when i updated to backports that my wallpaper had changed to the default as well. Switching activities fixed it, got me my right wallpaper.
<sky100> just rebooting & its all GONE
<sky100> im quite new to LINUX
<lordievader> not a good start... :(
<sky100> so dunno how to Switch activities
<sky100> i was just able to do so a few days back
<lordievader> In the top right of your screen there is a yellow, euhh how to call that thing?, thingie...
<lordievader> Click that thing, then click activities
<sky100> top right !
<lordievader> And see if switching helps.
<sky100> i right clicked & see Activity
<sky100> on desktop
<sky100> right click on desktop
<lordievader> A left click on the thing in the upper right corner will do.
<sky100> sorry was afk....
<sky100> but cant figure out the stuff
<sky100> :(
<sky100> likely updates screwed up
<lordievader> The activities thing didn't change anything?
<sky100> Im not seeing activity at the top right corner
<sky100> i did right click> desktop setting > activity
<sky100> nahh
<sky100> sorry
<sky100> right click > activity
<lordievader> Hold
<lordievader> on *
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> Go back to the desktop
<sky100> u mean right click > dwesktop setting ?
<lordievader> Do you see that yellow cashew thing in the upper right corner?
<sky100> desk*
<sky100> yes
<lordievader> (left) click that
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> you should get a menu, with activities as the second option.
<lordievader> click that
<BluesKaj> don't think activities has much to do with wallpaper settings , since I don't use activities and my wallpaper is holding ok
<BluesKaj> aand it's not from defaults
<lordievader> you can set a different wallpaper per activity, so it could be...
<sky100> i click on that
<sky100> but nothing happens
<lordievader> hmm...
<lordievader> BluesKaj: do you know what could be the problem?
<sky100> weird ....
<sky100> its painful that the stuff which was doing all good.. is just stumbled upon
<sky100> always switching back to default wallpaper
<sky100> at every reboot
<sky100> BRB
<sky100> changed the wallpaper again ..gonna reboot
<sky100> let me see... lordievader
<georgelappies> what is the kubuntu developers channel name again>
<lordievader> brb, need to reboot
<BluesKaj> georgelappies,  #kubuntu-devel
<designbybeck> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi designbybeck
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  do you or anyone else know the Grub Config editor for KDE/Kubunut
<designbybeck> i thought it was kde-grub-config
<designbybeck> but when I try to install that it can't find it.... I've used it on some other machines but I can't seem to find the site i found the install instructions from
<designbybeck> It was a nice editor and installed itself in the System Settings under Startup/Shutdown
<BluesKaj> yes designbybeck I have it installed as well ...let me look around
<designbybeck> I found it BluesKaj kde-config-grub2
<designbybeck> :)
<georgelappies_> soz, had to connect to freenode and not kubuntu irc. sorted now
<BluesKaj> kde-config-grub2 , yup ,that's it , in the repos
<lordievader> back
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  did kde-config-grub2 install ok ?
<designbybeck> yes
<BluesKaj> good
<designbybeck> i just coudln't remember what it was named
<sky100> i was removing some pics from wallpaper changers folder ... then close it & as I reopen it the pics are just there
<sky100> dont get removed
<sky100> nay idea pls....
<sky100> any*
<lordievader> sky100, what wallpaper changers folder are you talking about?
<BluesKaj> sky100 , is your Desktop Settings - Plasma Desktop Shell still populated with your own imported images after the reboot , or is it just default images?
<sky100> just populated with 2 pics
<lordievader> sky100, your own or the default ones?
<sky100> as i want to remove them .. it getting removed ..but as I open plasma desktop ..its right there
<sky100> my own & defaults as well
<BluesKaj> so it's not saving the pics imported from your personal file ?
<sky100> but i cant remove the pics i imported
<sky100> yes
<sky100> i pics i saved earlier ..just 2 of them are sticky
<sky100> the*
<sky100> showing as removed ..but not getting removed  truly
<sky100> as i got back to Plasma Desktop I see them again & again ..
<BluesKaj> why are you removing them ?
<sky100> & even if i import pics .... its being imported & being applied & done ok..but at reboot they are gone
<sky100> i want to delete them & get some new pics
<sky100> & newly imported pics are just not being saved like those 2 sticky pics ..
<sky100> thats the whole stuff setting me crazy ...
<sky100> ;|
<sky100> i should have the ability to remove or get pics at my will
<BluesKaj> sky100,  ok open system settings>startup&shutdown>session management , choose the "restore previous session " option
<sky100> can u pls show me where do I find system setting
<BluesKaj> sky100,  Kmenu>computer
<sky100> ok
<sky100> got it
<sky100> yes
<BluesKaj> make sure you 've chosen the new wallpaper before rebooting to see if it sticks
<sky100> start up /shut down
<sky100> restore manually saved option ?
<sky100> check the radio button ?
<BluesKaj> session management , choose the "restore previous session " option
<sky100> restore previous session is checked
<sky100> yes i haved selected that restore previous session
<sky100> it was already selected ...anyway..
<sky100> now....!
<BluesKaj> oh ..bummer
<sky100> what
<sky100> as it was selected ....
<sky100> thats   why...!!
<BluesKaj> then saving the wallpaper choice isn't working for some reason
<sky100> hmmm
<sky100> ALL SCREWED
<sky100> :(
<lordievader> Perhaps a reset of KDE?
<BluesKaj> yeah , but then he has to reset all of his other settings
<sky100> just to disable the the updates
<lordievader> Yea, its a worst case solution...
<BluesKaj> renaming is athe dirty way out
<sky100> those updates were the culprits ..i think
<lordievader> sky100, have you done a lot of customizing?
<sky100> nah
<lordievader> Are you willing to sacrifice it?
<lordievader> The customization that you have done, I mean.
<BluesKaj> still may not work
 * sky100 is in deep confusion 
<lordievader> That is, most unfortunatly, true.
<sky100> Xchat customization might not work ?
<sky100> im using that
<BluesKaj> sky100,  ok open desktop settings ..let's walk thru this .
<sky100> ok
<sky100> ok
<sky100> opened
<BluesKaj> layout =desktop?
<sky100> yes
<BluesKaj> Wallpaper = image
<sky100> YES
<BluesKaj> when you import wallpaper images are you clicking on open in the source file . once you've chosen the image?
<BluesKaj> or dragging them
<sky100> clicking on..
<BluesKaj> clicking on open creates a link to the source...dragging may not be sticky
<sky100> no dragging
<BluesKaj> click ok to finish
<sky100> u mean i shd import a new image ?
<BluesKaj> yes , and try it as wall paper to see if it sticks
<sky100> ok
<sky100> but im sure will not stick
<sky100> amyway
<sky100> any*
<sky100> gonna import a new pics
<BluesKaj> you did this before and it didn't work obviously
<sky100> pics im imporing is in a folder in a partition
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded today
<sky100> i did it successfully just 2 days earlier
<BluesKaj> ?
<sky100> YES UPDATED TODAY SOME 3 HRS BACK
<BluesKaj> I get the feeling some update didn't install correctly
<sky100> oh ic
<sky100> shall I retry updatinng
<sky100> dating*
<lordievader> Did you update through muon?
<lordievader> Muon software center/Muon package manager?
<sky100> i had system notification
<BluesKaj> sky100,  open a terminal and run,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> terminal = konsole, btw
<sky100> yes
<BluesKaj> sky100,  if there are errors then run , sudp apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> sudo
<sky100> im just copy , pasting the commands u have typed in here
<sky100> is that ok ?
<BluesKaj> the last one should be sudo instead of sudp
<BluesKaj> yes , that's ok ..it's the easiest
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get -f install
<sky100> nah ur 1st command was not doing anything
<sky100> let me see the next
<BluesKaj> sky100,  that's good it stll does it's job ..no errors were indicated
<sky100> sudo apt-get -f install
<sky100> [sudo] password for ppp:
<sky100> Reading package lists... Done
<sky100> Building dependency tree
<sky100> Reading state information... Done
<sky100> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBotK1> sky100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> brb, gotta switch OS
<sky100> sorry
<sky100> do u see my post ?
<sky100> hello
<sky100> hello BluesKaj
<sky100> do u see me
<BluesKaj> hit enter
<sky100> i was just showing the result in terminal
<BluesKaj> yes that's normal
<sky100> ok
<sky100> hit enter
<sky100> now?
<sky100> nothing happens
<BluesKaj> ok , that's fine
<sky100> ok
<BluesKaj> now reboot to see if your wallpaper has glue :)
<sky100> wb lordievader
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> thx
<sky100> reboot & revert to
<lordievader> did you guys found an error?
<sky100> GONE ..:)
<sky100> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> none howed , but that could be a good thing , if some dependencies were in limbo then dpkg will have instlled or rejected the associated apps , but may not indicate '
<BluesKaj> showed
<BluesKaj> sky100,  ?
<lordievader> sky100: did you happen to have updated te linux-header and linux-image packages?
<sky100> yes
<sky100> now i remember
<sky100> i updated them
<sky100> is that a BUMMER ?
<sky100> i was not able to rem the packages i updated
<lordievader> you could try to boot into a previous kernel, in grub you have under the default something like other versions, try booting in that one
<lordievader> this kind of makes me scared to update those packages...
<lordievader> just got the notification of those updates...
<BluesKaj> not if they installed properly , run,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , sky100
<sky100> oh ok
<sky100> ok
<sky100> ran
<sky100> i cant show the result
<sky100> that will  be flooding
<BluesKaj> pastebin it
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sky100> ran the command
<sky100> 0 upgared , o newly installed , o to remove , o not upgraded
<sky100> thats the bottom line
<sky100> now...
<sky100> its good ?
<BluesKaj> what's gone , btw ?
<sky100> the sticky pics in the plasma desktop folder
<sky100> the 2 pics i spoke abt
<BluesKaj> what about them , did the others stick ?
<sky100> others are ok ...
<lordievader> just ran the update myself, through a terminal, gonna check if i get the same problem
<sky100> those are from LINUX
<sky100> im not worried abt them
<BluesKaj> those , meaning ?
<sky100> just want to be able to run the wallpaper changes successfully
<sky100> the installed wallpapers
<BluesKaj> did you add any from your pics folder
<sky100> yes
<sky100> i was speaking abt them
<BluesKaj> that's what I was asking about
<sky100> i imported a pic from my folder , applied it
<sky100> & its right on my desktop
<sky100> ...
<sky100> dunno what will happen when i reboot
<sky100> might just go vanished
<BluesKaj> is it saved in the desktop settings
<BluesKaj> is it still there
<lordievader> update succeeded, i have no problems with my wallpaper
<BluesKaj> I'm on 12.04 and there seem to be fewer problems than 11.10 :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> oh thats not far i want 12.04
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<lordievader> Somewhere that is very good, and somewhere that is very wierd...
<mydogsnameisrudy> but im not doing a reload now
<lordievader> I'll just wait to when it is officially released
<mydogsnameisrudy> well im running tripleboot and im not into reloading
<BluesKaj> triple boot ...BSD too ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> winxp  linuxmint12 and kubuntu
<lordievader> mydogsnameisrudy: the other day I thought about how cool it would be to be running 2 os'es on the same machine on the same time, guess it will never happen though...
<lordievader> I have a feeling you don't use XP much...
<mydogsnameisrudy> i have kubuntu and virtual xp on a dual monitor desktop works  well
<savio> anyone tell me what is DRI accelearation on opeGL driver?
<BluesKaj> i used to dual boot windows 7 and kubuntu on this pc , but windows was seldom used , so I dumped it
<savio> BluesKaj:
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya dont use it much
<BluesKaj> Direct Rendering
<savio> means?
<lordievader> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Rendering_Infrastructure_(DRI)
<heinkel_111> hello, does anyone know about the moonlight plugin, does it work for kubuntu?>
<lordievader> Moonlight, as in the linux version of Silverlight?
<BluesKaj> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DRM or this
<maco> heinkel_111: yes it does, but its utility is limited because it does not have DRM support like Silverlight, so it cant work for Netflix for example
<BluesKaj> oops
<heinkel_111> lordievader: yes
<maco> erm, DRM in the case I'm talking about means Digital Restrictions Management
<maco> or Digital Rights Management
<maco> wait i forget which one's the real name
<maco> anyway
<lordievader> Digital Rights Management
<maco> the anti-piracy-annoy-the-crap-out-of-users-stuff is not supported in Moonlight
<heinkel_111> does that mean it does not work with the tv-via-web players?
<lordievader> Depends
<maco> might depend on the player
<lordievader> If they do not use DRM then you should be able to watch it
<BluesKaj> nope DRM can be Direct Rendering Manager as well
<maco> the only thing ive used moonlight for was to vote in the Webbys, because their poll software was moonlight for some silly reason
<heinkel_111> but there is not a moonlight player in apt repositories for kubuntu?
<lordievader> What browser are you using?
<maco> BluesKaj: in the case of moonlight, we're talking about the digital rights one. it just happened to come up while you were talking graphics
<heinkel_111> apt-cache shows no moonlight
<BluesKaj> moonlight doesn't really work in kubuntu despite what some ppl are saying on the internet
<heinkel_111> lordievader: rekonq, konqueror or firefox
<maco> BluesKaj: when did it stop?
<BluesKaj> maco,  you got it working ?
<lordievader> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<maco> moonlight-plugin-mozilla is the package
<maco> BluesKaj: yes, as i said i used it to vote in the Webbys
<lordievader> I read here that Moonlight supports Ubuntu 9.10
<maco> 11.04 has it in the repos
<BluesKaj> what about chromium?
<lordievader> Disregard my link...
<maco> moonlight-plugin-chromium
<maco> but hmm it does seem to have been removed after natty
<BluesKaj> chromium looks in /usr/lib/mozilla for plugins
<heinkel_111> ...so the sun has failed and the moon is dead?
<heinkel_111> no more moonlight, I mean :)
 * heinkel_111 is getting closer to buying a windows funputer
<BluesKaj> well , so much for netflix
<maco> i'm still running natty on most systems :P
<maco> BluesKaj: oh i never said it worked on netflix. because like i said, DRM. just that moonlight does technically work.
<maco> i mean, it installed, it ran
<maco> or rather, DID work...
 * maco wishes launchpad made it clearer why a package was removed
<BluesKaj> wemaco , it was supposed to support netflix iirc
<BluesKaj> maco, ..sry
<maco> when did they ever claim that?
<maco> i never saw a claim that moonlight supported DRM
<heinkel_111> I just downloaded the plugin
<heinkel_111> should i stick it in /usr/lib/mozilla ?
<BluesKaj>  I recall reading about it last yr when netflix was rumoured to be setup to run on a moonlight chromium plugin
<heinkel_111> anyway I am not that interested in netflix it is an american outfit isnt it?
<heinkel_111> In scandinavia we have other sources of goodness which would be nice to tap into for entertainment
<BluesKaj>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, heinkel_111
<heinkel_111> ie. viaplay, tv2sumo, canalplus, camoyo and stuff like that
<heinkel_111> we watch different sports like football that you call "soccer" and stuff
<BluesKaj> hen yeah , I tried it here in Canada when they made the big anouncement at netflix , acting as if they were doing the country a big favour ...the availble movies were garbage
<heinkel_111> I was getting to "and we watch quality movies too" :D
<heinkel_111> but shouldnt be spamming this channel with such discussions :)\
<BluesKaj> the didn't have the rights to show anything worthwhile , altho reports lately say the inventory is betting better
<BluesKaj> getting better
<BluesKaj> #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<heinkel_111> what is an xpi installer by the way?
<heinkel_111> I just realised the moonlight came with a lot of files that probably should be in different locations
<heinkel_111> there are even quite a few .dll files, thought that was windows stuff
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111,  ok , then probly need to run in wine ...not sure , never tried moonlight
<copacetic> I used this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html    to try to install oracle-java on 12.04, it worked on my laptop but on my desktop im getting the following result http://pastebin.com/fScckWAW   is anyone having similar problems?
<copacetic> If anyone has problems with java and 12.04 it looks like the package i was using was having trouble downloading from oracle, I was able to hack it and make it work though
<ElGoorf> ugh
<ElGoorf> how do i fix this? https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-V6tMIzI1iCQ/T3JDbTVsoFI/AAAAAAAAC7I/5hLKQywJDko/s1057/IMAG0116.jpg
#kubuntu 2012-03-28
<Orcris> I think my kdesudo is broken. When I try to do anything graphically that requires root permissions, it gives me an error. I was just using the startup disk creator, and it gave me a permissions error without asking for root access. Muon has been doing that too.
<Orcris> How do i fix this
<Orcris> I just reinstalled kdesudo, and it still gives me an error.
<Orcris> Right now, I'm trying to update graphically and creaate a live usb
<Orcris> When I type kdesudo usb-creator-kde into the terminal, it works. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Orcris> Now that i think of it, it sems like only programs that request permission after they open that are affected. Program that request permission when they start arent
<Num83rGuy> I set up KDE's file sharing (samba) But the windows machene asks for user and pass when I put mine in it says fail.
<Num83rGuy> NVM Fixed.
<Num83rGuy> sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<hyper_ch> hmmmm, I wonder, what could cause the freezing of my notebook randomly or rather how to find out?
<paolo_> ciao
<EL-SANTO> Hi. id like to know if anybody speak spanish or any channel kubuntu in Spanish? Thanks
<bazhang> !es | EL-SANTO
<ubottu> EL-SANTO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lordievader> EL-SANTO: English is more common here, but I do believe there are language specific channels, see: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<EL-SANTO> Thank u
<bazhang> welcome
<skramer_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<georgelappies> hi all, I am getting frequent crashes to a black or red screen where I have to hold the power button in to reboot the laptop on 12.04 is this a known issue for now? This didn't happen at all with 11.10
<lordievader> I'm not sure if it is an issue with 12.04, do keep in mind it is a beta, it might also be a video driver issue.
<georgelappies> i am using the default open source radeon driver, most prop a issue somewhere. Sure hope it is fixed soon though :
<georgelappies> )
<lordievader> You could try to install the closed source driver.
<lordievader> Perhaps that fixes your issue
<georgelappies> will give it a bash
<lordievader> one word of warning, they can sometimes be a bugger to get working...
<Fernglas0815> Hi
<lordievader> Fernglas0815: Hey
<Fernglas0815> Is there going to be an update to Thunderbird 11 or something newer than version 3.x.x for Kubuntu 10.04 LTS soon?
<Fernglas0815> I'm getting alerts like support is going to be stopped soon.
<lordievader> What version of kubuntu are you running?
<Fernglas0815> 10.04 LTS+
<Fernglas0815> 10.04 LTS
<lordievader> Hmm that is odd, 10.04 desktop should be supported till 2013, and server even longer.
<Fernglas0815> It's just Thunderbird, that gives these messages.
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<lordievader> Ah I fail to read...
<lordievader> The repos have no updates for Thunderbird?
<Fernglas0815> yes :(
<lordievader> Try to add their repos: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<lordievader> then an update: sudo apt-get update
<lordievader> and then update thunderbird: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Fernglas0815> 3.x.x which is installed here is possibly considered a stable version without security issues and therefore taken as uptodate.
<lordievader> is that from the standard (k)ubuntu repos? because those are usually quite outdated
<Fernglas0815> I think so.
<lordievader> perhaps the mozilla repos has a newer version.
<Fernglas0815> It's updated now.
<Fernglas0815> Thanks for your help! :)
<lordievader> no problem
<pbigmoon> hello
<lordievader> pbigmoon: hello
<pbigmoon> is it ok to ask about antivirus program
<lordievader> ofcourse it is ok, what do you like to know?
<pbigmoon> i was just looking for suggestions for free one
<pbigmoon> no gui :)
<tsimpson> !antivirus | pbigmoon
<ubottu> pbigmoon: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> BluesKaj: hey, how are you?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader , just fine thanks , and how're you ?
<lordievader> Good, finishing up a video for a college project
<erickderficker> ?
<BluesKaj> erickderficker, got a question ?
<erickderficker> what is irc?
<BluesKaj> !irc | erickderficker
<ubottu> erickderficker: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> what you are on right now
<BluesKaj> he's running quassel :)
<erickderficker> im german, so i cant unterstand the guides so much
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<erickderficker> is ubottu the quassel service or a user ? xD
<asfyxia> erickderficker, ubottu is a bot (software replient)
<BluesKaj> ubottu,  is a bot which gives factoids when invoked with a "!packagename"
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erickderficker> and why its talking to me ? :D
<tsimpson> because BluesKaj told it to direct a factoid to you
<erickderficker> are they german server?
<erickderficker> *there
<BluesKaj> german chat rooms
<bazhang> this server
<bazhang> #kubuntu-de
<bazhang> that channel ^
<erickderficker> thanks ;)
<erickderficker> but there isnt anyone :D
<bazhang> yeah there is
<erickderficker> its only me :( :D
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-de . but you are in #kubuntu-de with 28 other people
<erickderficker> where can i see the user?
<BluesKaj> hmm, quassel didn't cloak
<erickderficker> what means cloak?
<BluesKaj> hides your IP
<erickderficker> which irc client hides my ip?
<BluesKaj> it's not the client , the server admin does it if you request
<lethu> erickderficker, this is unrelated to Kubuntu, please join #freenode for more info about the said topic
<bazhang> tigerfurche, try in #quassel re the userlist
<BluesKaj> lethu,  that's not necessary , we're helping him get acquainted with Kubuntu, Quassel on IRC
<lethu> BluesKaj, ok
<tallldude> hi
<sky100> my wallpaper is just switching back to previous one after every reboot
<sky100> changed wallpaper is not getting saved
<sky100> can any one pls suggest
<sky100> my wallpaper is just switching back to previous one after every reboot
<sky100> changed wallpaper is not getting saved
<sky100> can any one pls suggest
<sky100> hi lordievader
<hyper_ch> anyone got an idea how to pinpoint why my notebook sometimes just freezes?
<lordievader> sky100: hey, was your problem of wallpapers fixed?
<drevil> can someone tell me, why my aircrack-ng installer dont do anything?
<lordievader> drevil: what did you do to install it?
<sky100> nah .. lordievader  its not solved ]
<drevil> lordievader: i want to hack with my friend the wlan of my parents
<lordievader> drevil: let me rephrase, how did you try to install it?
<drevil> lordoevader: i searched in the internet for aircrack kubuntu and was directed to a site of ubuntu
<drevil> lordievader: i download it and started it
<lordievader> did you install it through apt-get, by any chance?
<drevil> no
<drevil> wait
<drevil> oh, now its installed
<sky100> lordievader,  can u tell me how to see the desktop option while browsing from file manager !
<hyper_ch> anyone got an idea how to pinpoint why my notebook sometimes just freezes?
<lordievader> sky100: what do you mean exactly?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: run "top" in a terminal for a while, perhaps the command can show you some run-away program or something.
<sky100> i wanted to browse to desktop option
<hyper_ch> lordievader: usually the terminal gets hidden over time
<hyper_ch> lordievader: but I do have htop running
<lordievader> hyper_ch: "gets hidden over time?"
<hyper_ch> well, I run other applications like writer on it that need full screen
<hyper_ch> and when the computer freezes, I can't switch back
<sky100> suppose from file manager ( DOLPHIN) i want to see the my desktop ..
<sky100> is waht i was hinting at
<sky100> see my desktop *
<lordievader> hyper_ch: you could take a look at /var/log/syslog just after a freeze.. perhaps that will tell you something
<hyper_ch> sky100: just go to the desktop
<lordievader> sky100: what you mean is, you want to background of dolphin to be transparent?
<hyper_ch> lordievader: doesn't syslog get overwritten with reboot?
<hyper_ch> lordievader: I'll ahve a look next time
<sky100> i wanted to know the directory to DESKTOP  hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> sky100: /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> hyper_ch: might be, my knowlege of system logs is quite limited...
<hyper_ch> sky100: or  ~/Desktop
<hyper_ch> lordievader: same here :)
<lordievader> sky100: in bash the "~" is a synonym for /home/USER_NAME
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> hyper_ch: or you could try the ubuntuforums.org, there are quite a few people there who do know the system logs :P
<sky100> i was opening dolphin & in search box putting this ..home/username/Desktop >> which is not showing any item , lordievader
<sky100> it should show up the items which are on my desktop
<sky100> i wanted to see directory to my desktop....
<sky100> :(
<lordievader> you did fill in your own username at USERNAME?
<sky100> yes
<sky100> its ppp
<lordievader> so the full path is: /home/ppp/Desktop
<sky100> i typed like .. home /ppp/Desktop
<sky100> yes thats what i typed in
<lordievader> the / in front is very important
<sky100> oh ok
<sky100> let me see
<sky100> /home/ppp/Desktop
<lordievader> yes
<sky100> thats what I typed in...
<sky100> nah .. did not show my desktop
<sky100> says NO ITEM FOUND
<ste_> !list
<ubottu> ste_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lordievader> Hmm, do you have any translations installed? ie, check /home/ppp/ for some kind of desktop folder
<sky100> hmmm
<lordievader> sky100: just to get my thoughts straight: you have files on your desktop, and you want to go, with dolphin, to the directory where those files are stored. Right?
<hyper_ch> sky100: FYI
<hyper_ch> sky100: all path on linux are derived from "/" also known as "root"
<sky100> yes
<sky100> exactly so .. lordievader
<hyper_ch> sky100: when use use a path starting with a "/" it always means from root
<lordievader> oke, perhaps you have a different folder on your desktop, lets first check that.
<hyper_ch> sky100: however if you omit the leading "/" then it is a path from your current directory
<hyper_ch> sky100: so, assuming you're in "/home/ppp/" and use use a path "Desktop"
<lordievader> sky100: right click on your desktop -> desktop settings
<hyper_ch> sky100: then that's actually "/home/ppp/Desktop"
<sky100> i typed like /home /ppp/Desktop  hyper_ch
<sky100> ok lordievader
<lordievader> do you have it in folder mode?
<hyper_ch> sky100: if you have paths with spaces in it, use quotes around it... like   "/home/ppp/Desktop/Really Important"
<lordievader> folder layout, is the same thing
<sky100> nah..image layout
<sky100> ok hyper_ch
<lordievader> oke, so you have a folder widget
<hyper_ch> sky100: always be cautions when you have folders or files with spaces in it
<sky100> ok
<sky100> my layout =desktop
<lordievader> sky100: can you right click on the folder widget -> folder view settings
<sky100> wallpaper=image
<sky100> really cant figure out how to get to the desktop directory ..:(
<lordievader> sky100: return to the desktop
<sky100> ok
<sky100> right click on desktop
<lordievader> sky100: rightclick on the folder widget, the one holding the files -> then click folder view settings
<sky100> right ?
<lordievader> not on the desktop itself, on the folder widget
<sky100> let me tell u what im doing ...
<sky100> im right clicking on my desktop..
<sky100> going 2 desktop setting
<lordievader> hold on, i'll show you what i mean
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> euhh what was the service to post images again...?
<lordievader> !flooding
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> arg, image too large, hold on a second...
<sky100> k
<sky100> np
<lordievader> http://imagebin.org/205583
<lordievader> Look at the left screen, see what I mean?
<hyper_ch> I don't have widgets on my desktop... I just let it show the desktop folder :)
<hyper_ch> I'm a traditionalist
<sky100> ok
<sky100> ty lordievader
<sky100> gonna chk
<lordievader> sky100: in that "view folder settings" what does it say for location?
<sky100> let me see
<sky100> on right clicking im not seeing any such option
<lordievader> sky100: could you send me an screenshot of your desktop?
<sky100> hmmm
<sky100> trying
<lordievader> ksnapshot
<lordievader> program to make screenshots
<hyper_ch> just hit "print screen" key
<sky100> yes
<sky100> used it ..
<sky100> now how to send it ?
<lordievader> !flooding
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> The imagebin link
<sky100> ok
<sky100> http://imagebin.org/205590
<sky100> see it pls
<sky100> ahh , i shd have taken snap having right clicked my desktop
<lordievader> sky100: This explains a lot, those icons you see, are not files they are widgets. I guess you dragged them from the start menu?
<sky100> yes
<lordievader> And because they are not files, they will not show up when you go to ~/Desktop
<sky100> oh ok
<sky100> then how can I see the directory using /home/pp/Desktop ?
<lordievader> You want the files from ~/Desktop to show up on your Desktop?
<sky100> i simply want to type like /home/ppp/Desktop & it shd be right up there
<sky100> so how can I get it!
<lordievader> sky100: rightclick on the desktop -> desktop settings
<hyper_ch> sky100: you want the whole background to be your desktop folder?
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> set the layout to folder view and hit apply
<lordievader> Now on the left hand side you should get a few more option, click location
<sky100> ic
<lordievader> And check "show the desktop folder"
<sky100> would that bring up the directory ?
<sky100> /home/ppp/Desktop ...
<lordievader> Then everything that is in ~/Desktop will be shown on your desktop, go ahead and create a file or something in the Desktop folder
<sky100> ic
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> It works?
<sky100> i didnt try that out..
<sky100> let me see
<sky100> be back in few mins
<sky100> afk
<lordievader> gotta go
<george> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 11.10 and I'm trying to share wired internet by creating an ad hoc wi-fi net. I've already read lots of threads at both ubuntu and kubuntu forums, but can't find a way to get it working. The main issues are: 1)when I set eth0 to share connection, my net stops working, and 2) even after creating an ad hoc network, I can't connect to it, others computers can't see it and it has no sinal strenght (it's not
<george> that the signal is weak, it has no signal at all). Back to2010, on this same machine and with Ubuntu 10.04 it was easy and pretty straight forward, just a few clicks and done...
<george> Please help
<sky100> hey BluesKaj
<sky100> hi
<BluesKaj> hi sky100
<sky100> i was just trying to get the the directory to my desktop which i dont find ..
<sky100> to the*
<sky100> lorvidevader was helping me out
<BluesKaj> look in /home/yourusername in dolphin
<sky100> yep
<sky100> tried that out but its not showing p...
<sky100> up*
<sky100> http://imagebin.org/205590 << look at this BluesKaj
<sky100> thats how my desktop looks
<BluesKaj> open dolphin
<sky100> ok
<sky100> openned
<sky100> opened*
<sky100> i simply wanted to see the items on my desktop thro directory ...
<sky100> accssible thro directory is all I wanted ...:(
<BluesKaj> ok in the addressbar at the top  /home/yourusername/desktop , to see if it even exists
<sky100> nah
<sky100> its says NO ITEM FOUND
<sky100> lorvidar told me after i showed him the snapshot of my desktop... that icons on my desktop are not files they are widgets
<sky100> dragged from KICKER
<sky100> now dunno how to get to directory ...
<BluesKaj> yes . that's probly correct
<BluesKaj> I don't use the desktop dir , so i don't know much about it
<BluesKaj> if you want icons just drag the folder/app to the desktop from either the kmenu or dolphin , but not from the panel
<BluesKaj> then choose the icon view
<sky100> i dragged them earlier from KMENU
<lordievader> sky100: hey
<sky100> hey lordievader
<lordievader> sky100: what seems to be the problem?
<sky100> was just curious as to why the dir is not showing up ..
<lordievader> You've put something in ~/Desktop, and it doesn't show on the desktop?
<sky100> nothing is showing as desktop directory ...
<sky100> always says no item found
<lordievader> Even after you created an item in it?
<sky100> i did not create any item ..
<lordievader> Oke lets do that first, open a terminal
<sky100> should i create a NEw folder on it ?
<BluesKaj> http://imagebin.org/205595 ...have only 3 icons , the rest are launchers in the panel
<lordievader> Type: cd /home/ppp/Desktop
<lordievader> then: touch something.txt
<lordievader> now you have created the file something.txt in ~/Desktop, this file should also show up on your desktop.
<TE52> /join #linaro
<sky100> BluesKaj,  ..ur url is not showing up anything
<sky100> Type: cd /home/ppp/Desktop<<< in terminal ??
<sky100> lordievader,
<BluesKaj> http://imagebin.org/205595
<BluesKaj> juswt click on it
<lordievader> yes
<sky100> yes clicked & saw BluesKaj
<sky100> nice
<sky100> ok lordievader
<lordievader> you did the touch command too?
<BluesKaj> that's just 20 km down the road from where I live
<sky100> nice place
<sky100> may I know the the country u r from BluesKaj  ?
<sky100> i typed that CMD in terminal lordievader ....says no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> North Channel /Lake Huron /Ontario ?Canada
<sky100> wow
<sky100> nCOOL
<sky100> COOL
<BluesKaj> Ontario/Canada
<sky100> i see
<sky100> niceto meet ya
<sky100> & lordievader  u from ?
<sky100> so that directory is absent
<sky100> if ya dont mind of asking .. lordievader !!
<lordievader> sky100: I'm from Holland, how about you? OnTopic: you cannot go to the directory?
<lordievader> Course not :P
<sky100> im from INDIA
<sky100> so that indicated that directory is ABSENT ! lordievader  ?
<sky100> CMD in terminal
<sky100> bash: cd: /home/ppp/Desktop: No such file or directory
<sky100> message in terminal
<sky100> ^^^^^
<lordievader> Ok, lets do it another way: go here "cd /home/ppp/"
<sky100> ok
<sky100> in dolphin ?
<lordievader> no still in the terminal
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> then see if there is a listing of Desktop when you type in the command "ls"
<sky100> ppp@ppp-desktop:~$ cd /home/ppp/
<sky100> ppp@ppp-desktop:~$
<sky100> thats what terminal shows ...
<lordievader> after an "ls" it shows nothing?
<sky100> no "ls" came up
<sky100> i just typed above what terminal reveterd back to
<Pici> sky100: you need to type ls yourself.
<sky100> so type first cd/home/ppp then ls after that ?
<sky100> didnt get u ..sorry
<lordievader> yes first "cd /home/ppp/" and then "ls"
<sky100> k
<sky100> with inverted commas ?
<lordievader> no without the ""
<sky100> ok
<sky100> yes...
<sky100> it gave out some infos
<lordievader> Is there a Desktop among them?
<sky100> NO
<lordievader> Hmm, then it seems you do not have a Desktop folder XD, to make one: "mkdir /home/ppp/Desktop
<sky100> ok
<sky100> how to make such directory
<lordievader> mkdir /home/ppp/Desktop
<sky100> i shd type that in terminal
<lordievader> yes
<sky100> ok
<sky100> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/ppp/Desktop': File exists<< MESSAGE I TERMINAL , lordievader
<[Raiden]> )
<sky100> in*
<lordievader> So there is a Desktop folder in /home/ppp/ ?
<sky100> mkdir reports like that...
<sky100> but while typing /home/pp/Desktop>> it just doesn;t work
<lordievader> Because earlier you said that there wasn't one, can you do "cd /home/ppp/Desktop/" ?
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> with the cd infront
<sky100> doing
<sky100> sure
<sky100> bash: cd/home/ppp/Desktop: No such file or directory
<sky100> ^^^ thats how cd/home/ppp/Desktop reports
<[Raiden]> sky100:  cd/home/ppp/Desktop !=  cd /home/ppp/Desktop
<lordievader> type a space between "cd" and the path...
<sky100> oh ok
<sky100> pp@ppp-desktop:~$ cd /home/ppp/Desktop
<sky100> ppp@ppp-desktop:~/Desktop$
<sky100> ^^^^ reports on terminal i gave space between cd /home...
<lordievader> that looks better :) now type: "touch something.txt" again with a space between touch and the file name
<lordievader> this will create an empty file called something.txt
<sky100> what file ?
<lordievader> the filename something.txt
<sky100> i typed touch the filename.txt in terminal...
<sky100> ok?
<lordievader> what is the output when you type "ls"?
<sky100> esktop    Downloads  inxi_1.7.28-1_all.deb  New Folder  Pictures  Templates        Videos  xchat cmds
<sky100> Documents  dwhelper   Music                  output.txt  Public    thefilename.txt  XCHAT
<sky100> thats the items showed on terminal...
<lordievader> Do you also see these items on your desktop?
<sky100> no
<sky100> yes
<sky100> but some of the items are not shown in terminal messgae
<sky100> like i have audacious player
<lordievader> Wait a minute you have made the thefilename.txt in your home dir, but not in the Desktop directory, did you reopen the terminal?
<sky100> nah
<sky100> shd i now check back in DOLPHIN ?
<sky100> with /home/ppp/Desktop?
<lordievader> No, just open a terminal, we'll just make a file on the Desktop
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> "ls Desktop"
<lordievader> what does that give?
<sky100> wait
<sky100> tellin
<sky100> thefilename.txt << shows in terminal
<sky100> but not on desktop
<lordievader> even when you say "ls /home/ppp/Desktop/"?
<sky100> i simply typed ls Desktop in terminal << as u said
<sky100> thefilename.txt <<
<sky100> is pulled up in terminal
<sky100> ls /home/ppp/Desktop/ << shd type that in terminal agai ?
<sky100> again *
<lordievader> well that is good
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> but then it is strange it doesn't show up on the desktop...
<lordievader> how are the folder/desktop settings (right click the desktop)
<sky100> ok
<sky100> clicked
<lordievader> is it in folder mode?
<sky100> now i did it
<sky100> folder mode
<lordievader> and under location it is set to desktop?
<sky100> sorry ...
<sky100>  i changed the setting layout from desktop to folder mode
<lordievader> good, hit apply, now on the left hand side you should see 'location'
<sky100> ok
<lordievader> is it set to desktop?
<sky100> under loacation
<sky100> im seeing 3 options
<sky100> show the desktop/ show a place/ specify folder
<sky100> click on show a place ?
<lordievader> No, the first one, show the desktop shall be fine.
<sky100> ok
<sky100> now hit apply /ok ?
<lordievader> yes
<sky100> ok
<sky100> yes
<sky100> did
<lordievader> Now do you see the thefile.txt on your desktop?
<sky100> YES
<whiterabit> bonsoir
<BluesKaj> good afternoon
<sky100> G afternoon BluesKaj
<lordievader> hey
<lordievader> sky100: good :)
<sky100> yes lordievader
<BluesKaj> :) ...that was mean for whiterabit
<sky100> WOW
<sky100> oh ok BluesKaj
<lordievader> :P
<whiterabit> thanks blueskaj
<sky100> now i can check with /home/ppp/Desktop?
<sky100> lordievader,
<lordievader> check? what do you mean?
<sky100> some other folders like, pictures/ documents ...etc have also appeared on my desktop ..which were not on the desktop earlier !
<sky100> i meant now the directory to Dsktop will show up?
<BluesKaj> folderview?
<sky100> Desktop
<sky100> layout is set to folderview..yes BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> that's why
<whiterabit> irc.langochat.net
<whiterabit> #bashfr
<sky100> nahhh
<sky100> sorry lordievader  ..still directory is not showing up
<sky100> dir to Desktop
<sky100> :(
<lordievader> go into folder/desktop settings -> location
<lordievader> set this to specify folder with: /home/ppp/Desktop
<sky100> u mean right click on desktop ?
<sky100> im going to loaction
<lordievader> YES
<lordievader> sky100: Whoops, caps was on...
<lordievader> sry
<sky100> right click on desk> desk setting > location
<lordievader> yes
<sky100> SORRY
<sky100> sorry
<BluesKaj> hmm, seems to me this desktop dir is much ado about very little ... I really don't get it , if the icons are already on the desktop what's the problem , why worry about folder in ~/  ?
 * BluesKaj takes a break ...laters
<lordievader> cya
<[Raiden]> less ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<sky100> yea
<sky100> lordievader,
<sky100> did it
<lordievader> k, good
<sky100> now desktop icon shows up
<sky100> in dir
<sky100> but the folders from the desktop just went off
<lordievader> What do you mean?
<sky100> again switch back to file looks
<sky100> as i switched to folder view in layout .. all folders were appearing
<sky100> i mean folder looks
<sky100> now as while testing /home/ppp/Desktop/thefile.txt
<lordievader> No, I'm not sure what you are trying to say
<sky100> whie*
<sky100> ok
<sky100> let me do it again /home/ppp/Desktop/thefilename.txt
<sky100> for my satisfaction ...
<savio> how to install messa driver
<lordievader> savio: what graphics cart do you have?
<sky100> but in directory to desktop...only that newly created thefilename.txt is showing up
<savio> intel hd graphics
<lordievader> Yes, that is correct, that is the only file in that dir
<lordievader> savio: I think this answers your question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87104/how-do-i-install-the-lastest-mesa-driver-in-11-10
<sky100> ok
<sky100> but other items on the desktop ..like Xchat , firefox is not in the dir?
<lordievader> Unless running the command "ls /home/ppp/Desktop" shows more
<lordievader> I think not.
<sky100> how to get them seen as well ?
<lordievader> You see them on your desktop right?
<sky100> yes
<lordievader> Then why do you want them in the folder?
<lordievader> They are widgets remember?
<sky100> yes
<sky100> just wanted to make sure that folder view is also available
<sky100> & also wanted to learn abt it ...
<sky100> suppose i create a Folder on my desktop & want to browse to it to save some stuff..
<sky100> is what urged me to find desktop directory
<lordievader> And you did find it, so what is the problem?
<sky100> do u get me lordievader ?
<sky100> nah ,,,no problem
<sky100> if i create a folder now , would I be able to browse to iton desktop ?
<sky100> it *
<lordievader> You should be able to, yes. Try it!
<darthanubis> anyone using kubuntu and just updated adobe flash, to find all flesh tones are now blue
<Num83rGuy> The Lancelot launcher is stuck to my desktop and I can't remove it. Does anyone know how to force it's removal?
<sky100> im right clicking on desktop
<sky100> but where is opton create new folder !
<lordievader> sky100: under create new, on the top
<lordievader> darthanubis: this is the kubuntu channel, most of us use kubunut, when did you update flash?
<Num83rGuy> sky100 Do you have your desktop set to "folderview" in the desktop settings?
<sky100> yes
<darthanubis> lordievader: well there was another smartass who asked the same question about using beta software and told me to ask here?
<sky100> shd I change it ?
<darthanubis> The update was today
<lordievader> darthanubis: I'm just asking because I want to try it out.
<darthanubis> lordievader: try it, then you can confirm it
<darthanubis> btw I have a nvidia card if that matters
<lordievader> darthanubis: that was the intention
<Num83rGuy> I just changed mine to folder view and create new is the first item on the menu.
<hostnode> Hey guys, I have 12.04, how do I stop rekonq to come up with a search of a hotkey command in case I don't have the program itself installed?
<lordievader> same here, with the folder view
<Num83rGuy> LOL Changing to folder view did something to the stuck menu and allowed me to remove it. Thanks sky100.
<lordievader> darthanubis: Well that flash update is just great, flash is now just grey for me, lets see if i can fallback.
<Pici> hostnode: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<hostnode> Cheers Pici! By the way, are you Hungarian?
<paolinux> sera
<Pici> hostnode: nope. (and yes, I get asked that a lot)
<sky100> can see the create folder option
<sky100> lordievader,
<sky100> cant *
<hostnode> :) Because your nickname means small in Hungarian.
<lordievader> sky100: and you are in folder mode?
<sky100> yes
<sky100> yes
<sky100> found it
<sky100> :p
<lordievader> oke
<sky100> ok thanx a lot lordievader
<sky100> for being with me & for ur immense help
<sky100> gotta go now
<lordievader> sure no problem
<sky100> 1.46AM
<sky100> cya tomorrow
<lordievader> cya
<darthanubis> lordievader: seems to be only youtube atm
<lordievader> darthanubis: hmm well I downgraded, and it works again.
<lordievader> darthanubis: to version 11.1.102.63
<loco> hi
<lordievader> hey loco
<loco> hey lordievader
<lordievader> how are you?
<loco> fine thnx and u?
<lordievader> Im good, just found out that the flash update is buggy
<loco> lol me i hate the unit
<loco> unity of ubuntu
<lordievader> What does unity have to do with this?
<loco> it's the shell
<darthanubis> lordievader: 11,2,202,228
<lordievader> darthanubis: that is the new (buggy) version right?
<darthanubis> yes
<lordievader> Right well, just don't install it XD
<loco> lol
<darthanubis> right
<lordievader> You know how to downgrade?
<loco> 1.Check which version of flash player you installed.Just type “about:plugins” in your firefox’s address bar,you will know which version you installed.
<loco> 2.To uninstall the flash player plugin you just need to run command “sudo apt-get remove –purge flashplugin-nonfree”
<loco>  sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<loco> 3.Restart your firefox and repeat step 1,you will find no related flash player plugin installed now
<loco> 4.Download and install the lower version flash player plugin you needed from
<FloodBotK1> loco: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loco> lordievader:  u see this?
<joseph__> Hi, My Kubuntu Box crashes dolphin often...
<joseph__> is this normal using KDE 4.8.1 ?
<joseph__> well is not normal... but its a known issue?
<markit> hi, I need a wifi usb pen that works "out of the box" with 12.04, and suports wpa2, any suggestion?
<loco> joseph__:
<loco> This crash looks like it's related to Nepomuk. It
<loco> gets reported quite frequently these days, but it seems that it only occurs on
<loco> Kubuntu 10.04. Unfortunately, we don't know yet what the root cause of the bug
<FloodBotK1> loco: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loco> is.
<loco> A temporary workaround for people who are annoyed by these frequent crashes
<loco> might be to disable Nepomuk in the System Settings.
<BluesKaj> loco,  downloa the flashplayer tarball from adobe , extract it wherever your downloads set , then copy the libflashplayer.so to usr/lib/adobe--flashplugin .and if that doesn't work copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla /plugins , with root permissions of course
<BluesKaj>  /usr/lib/adobe--flashplugin and/or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ,that is
<joseph__> loco: I use 11.10...
<loco> lordievader:  have the flash problem not me
 * joseph__ was thinking on trying the beta for 12.04
<BluesKaj> sorry loco , I should have read more carefully
<loco> BluesKaj: no problem ;)
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  do you see my post above , about the flashplayer?
<loco> joseph__:  try Nautilus is more stable
<joseph__> loco: lol
<joseph__> loco: rhy would someone use KDE and Nautilus?
<joseph__> If I where using Nautilus I would use Unity or Gnome
<liveusbhelp> greetings
<liveusbhelp>  i am having a problem using a live usb with kubuntu on it
<liveusbhelp>  does any one have experance in this
<markit> liveusbhelp: what kind of problems? Usually I just use for some test.. and use a usb hd is much faster
<lordievader> loco im sorry was afk, what is wrong?
<[Raiden]> April 3 will already 4.8.2, can be corrected anything. I have 4.8.1 and the dolphin does not fall   (google translate).
<liveusbhelp> i have a live version installed using unbootin
<liveusbhelp>    but i can not get my computer to boot from it
<markit> liveusbhelp: I use unbooting as well when I use debian, but some iso has troubles with it
<markit> liveusbhelp: you should use the ubuntu tool I don't remmeber it's name.... usbcreator?
<liveusbhelp>    well i want to try befor i install a perment version on my putter
<loco> joseph__: http://www.muktware.com/articles/02/2011/1311
<liveusbhelp>   it might not be the usb immage
<markit> liveusbhelp: use a livecd then, if is just for compatibily test
<liveusbhelp> might be my putter
<liveusbhelp>  what is a good iso manger to write linix in
<markit> liveusbhelp: what means "does not boot"? have you set the bios or press a key to set it to boot from usb? is it a recent computer? usb2?
<[Raiden]> nautilus not good idea :)
<liveusbhelp>    i try every thing
<markit> liveusbhelp: for a iso on cd, I think there are no problems whatever you use
<joseph__> loco: nice idea but still... Dolphin > Nautilus IMO
<liveusbhelp>    do i nee a iso reader to use
<lordievader> loco: i didn't have a problem with flash, the downgraded version works fine.
<liveusbhelp> basicaly
<markit> liveusbhelp: you need to download a kubuntu iso image (the same you have used with unetbootin) and a "cd burner" program
<markit> then you have to setup your pc to boot from CD-ROM, that usually is more easy than convince it to boot from usb
<liveusbhelp>  my putter will not let me boot from usb even though it has a priority menue that can be sifted
<liveusbhelp>  also has a f12 menue for booting but it only has 3 of seve options no usb
<markit> liveusbhelp: is usb inserted BEFORE turning the computer on?
<liveusbhelp> yep
<markit> it has to "see" it in advance
<liveusbhelp>  it is there
<markit> mmm strange then, I've no idea
<liveusbhelp>    live cd it is then
<liveusbhelp>  guess i will try that
<liveusbhelp> bbs  hopfully this works
<liveusbhelp> starting to really hate windos
<liveusbhelp>  and win 8 looks like shit
<BluesKaj> liveusbhelp,  we don't 'hate" windows as such , we just prefer kubuntu :)
<markit> BluesKaj: well, I hate proprietary programs, so you can't talk for me :)
<markit> in any case, new laptop are harder and harder to boot with GNU/Linux or dual boot with it
<markit> I've seen a HP laptop with 4 primary partitions :(
<markit> recovery, c:, d:, "hp tools"
<BluesKaj> markit,  it's just to prevent windows bashing ...a waste of space and ebergy IMO ,and I don't presume to speak for everyone , the "we" was merely a figure of speecn
<BluesKaj> energy
<markit> yep, good choice, just joking
<BluesKaj> most new pcs/laptops can be set to boot from usb , or one can install plop
<BluesKaj> plop on cd that is
<loco> remove windows and install ubuntu
<loco> lol
<BluesKaj> some still "need" windows on the job ...dual boot works for them :)
<markit> or virtualbox
<licensed> how can i split one file.iso in 2 .rar files with ark? or another program
<BluesKaj> vb , not my cuppa tea
<BluesKaj> but I'm no longer "on the job"
<BluesKaj> licensed,  never heard of splitting an iso file file before
<licensed> BluesKaj, one folder for example, i can split in 2 zip or rar?
<BluesKaj> I think that depends on the folder contents
<mydogsnameisrudy> got a strange one on my laptop just loaded 11.10 , hit the power botton to shutdown and it seems to be locking up. can get to alt f2 and sudo shutdown tho
<BluesKaj> trying to fit data on a cd , licensed ?
<licensed> BluesKaj, no.. my friend ask me today.. and i didn't know answer
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy,  won't shutdown normally ?
<licensed> on windows winrar to do this, he asks how can I do on linux
<mydogsnameisrudy> i can go thru menu and shutdown
<mydogsnameisrudy> but not the power button
<licensed> I have one file (or one folder) and i can split in 2 .rar files.. (to fit on cd for example)
<mydogsnameisrudy> its only the power button that is not right
<mydogsnameisrudy> heh good reason to upgrade to 12.04 i guess lol
<BluesKaj> licensed,  that's an unusual request ...I really don't know
<licensed> BluesKaj, omg.. peoples uses this every day
<licensed> split files.. to upload on http hosts for example
<licensed> any file you download from web it's splitted
<licensed> .r01 .r02...
<BluesKaj> not here , ppl usually have a USB stick that will hold data
<BluesKaj> licensed,  well i guess you found your answer
<licensed> ok anyway.. thank you for this
<BluesKaj> licensed,  try ark
<licensed> i'm trying
<licensed> i can't found this option
<licensed> but i found one program now, BluesKaj .. http://peazip.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> licensed,  type ark in the kmenu search
<licensed> oh no.. it's for win
<loco> lol
<[Raiden]> http://peazip.sourceforge.net/peazip-linux.html
<loco> any free good game for ubunut
<licensed> [Raiden], oh thanks guy!
<[Raiden]> np
<[Raiden]> )
<licensed> peazip works great, i had tested now. thanks [Raiden] and BluesKaj
<licensed> hhaahahaha peazip didn't open with oxygen theme
<licensed> oxygen: poorest theme in the fucking world
<Riddell> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<licensed> k, i'm sorry Riddell .. i'm angry with oxygen theme
<Riddell> licensed: report bugs on bugs.kde.org to help and have your anger relieved
<licensed> Riddell, i didn't know how to report bug, and my english is poor
<licensed> but i will try
<licensed> Riddell, can you rate my first report? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296994
<ubottu> KDE bug 296994 in general "Oxygen theme didn't work with Peazip" [Minor,Unconfirmed: ]
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> licensed: how are you trying to "open" peazip
<Riddell> is peazip packaged in distros for easy install and testing
<Riddell> licensed: by open do you mean start?
<licensed> Riddell, i add comment.. just typping "peazip" i paste error
<licensed> i had tried live version too.. same error
<Riddell> yes paste the output when you start it on a command line
<licensed> Riddell, yes thanks
#kubuntu 2012-03-29
<ScottyK> Is there any major differences between Kubuntu and Linux Mint KDE?
<bazhang> sure
<rtdos> how do i prevent nepomuk from alerting me everytime it's NOT running?
<Tm_T> it's not nepomuk alerting, but other apps using nepomuk I believe
<jt__> In Kubuntu 12.04, could someone tell me how to perfrom the network start/stop/restart functions which used to be done in /etc/init.d? It now refers me to use the service command, but this command fails when I use it.
<Whiskey`Wonka> jt__: likely you are after start network-manager and stop network-manager
<jt__> Ah; I tried start/stop networking and network, but not network-manager.  It's counter intuitive to me that "network-manager" would restart the actual network as oppose to neetworking  or  network-interface, but what-od-I-know. Is there documentation on what all these services are somewhere (I see a ton of services when I do a "service --status-all"
<sharpspear> hello. I was trying to install mysql trough the software center, but the installation stopped saying "applying changes". how can i cancel it and try again?
<obelus> Not sure if anyone can help with this, but I'm trying to use Pulse to install the Eclipse 3.7 IDE, and it continually hangs on 'Preparing catalog definitions and images', googling for the issue only produced a solution for Windows 2000, which was installing GDI+ runtimes, but no solution for Linux.
<szal> what has Pulse got to do w/ Eclipse?
<obelus> Pulse is a content delivery system that manages Eclipse, etc.
<MacSeal> hi,i have problem with encoding on this plasmoid http://imagebin.org/205670
<MacSeal> with plasmoidviewer sm_hdd is right
<sky100> can any one suggest how to create a folder on desktop...
<hateball> sky100: How do you mean?
<hateball> sky100: You add a plasmoid for Folder View, then point that somewhere like ~/, and it will display the contents of that directory and let you rightclick inside it and create folders and what not
<sky100> hateball ..all i wanted to create a folder  on my desktop
<hateball> sky100: Well... that's not how plasma works. But once you do the above it'll behave in the same way
<sky100> i see
<sky100> sorry didnt get ur suggestion
<sky100> im new in ubuntu
<hateball> Rightclick the "desktop", add "graphic component(?)" and then choose folder view
 * hateball does not use English locale, so
<sky100> let me chk
<Tm_T> "add widgets"
<hateball> then you can customize the folder view item to show whichever folder you want, change the size and location etc
<hateball> So if you really want you can make your entire plasma one giant folder view :p
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<sky100> hey lordievader  good afternoon
<lordievader> sky100: hey, how are you?
<sky100> im fine ty , how abt u
<lordievader> sky100: I'm fine :)
<sky100> i right clicked on desktop hateball
<sky100> not seeing any option like graphic components
<hateball> you may need to "unlock widgets" first
<hateball> then as Tm_T said "add widgets"
<hateball> again, I don't use English locale, so my translations may be off :)
<sky100> my widgets is open
<sky100> not locked
<sky100> yes im now in ADD widgets
<lordievader> anyone here with the new ATI drivers (12.3)? is a update recommended?
<sky100> so add widgets has option like NEW FOLDER ?
<hateball> sky100: then scroll around that for a bit til you find Folder View and drag that onto the desktop
<sky100> ok hadrian
<sky100> oops
<sky100> hateball,
<hateball> :)
<sky100> yes dragged
<hateball> then you should be able to edit the properties of that, and choose which folder to point to
<hateball> straight into your home, or to the Download folder, or whatever
<hateball> as well as move and resize it to your liking
<mydogsnameisrudy> are the folders just shortcuts to the real folder or well deleting them remove the folder completely
<sky100> im seeing that it shows up the items which are in my home directory
<sky100> is that ok?
<sky100> yea.. now right click on it gives option CREATE NEW
<sky100> like folder etc..
<sky100> i can create new folder in it
<sky100> brb ,,reboot to see if my wallpaper is saved at reboot
<naftilos76> hi everyone, what is wrong with kmail2 in kde 4.8.1. Internet is full of unexokained kmail2 crashes and shutdowns...
<naftilos76> unexplained
<sky100> dont use kmail..
<sky100> its crap..
<sky100> it did not work for me as well
<Tm_T> been working just fine for me though
<sky100> hmm
<mydogsnameisrudy> likes kmail also
<sky100> Tm_T,  are u on kubuntu 11.10?
<Tm_T> yes
<Carnage__> naftilos76: KMail is dying slowly and painfully since KDE 4...
<naftilos76> sky100: it is too late now i have all my bysiness email around 10K
<Tm_T> Carnage__: dying?
<naftilos76> i am searching for a decent script or anything that can help me migrate to thunderbird or something similar but no luck
<Tm_T> naftilos76: your mails are not on server?
<naftilos76> Carnage__: struggling to prevent from drowining is most likely the case...
<sky100> thunderbird is good enough & works well ..i heard . naftilos76
<naftilos76> Tm_T: nop - all are locally transfered and erased from server :-(
<naftilos76> unfortunatelly
<sky100> brb
<Tm_T> naftilos76: then connect to imap server, move all mails to it, done
<naftilos76> i have seen something about that but i have no time to do that - maybe later
<uberdub> is there an android channel?
<bazhang> #android
<BluesKaj> hey all
<fayaz> hi, is there any way i could get kmail1 back?
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<DarthFrog> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> fayaz,  i wish for it , but don't think it's possible without drastics
<DarthFrog> I gave up on Kmail a while back; been using Thunderbird for a  few years now.
<BluesKaj> hi DarthFrog , mydogsnameisrudy
<BluesKaj> my emails aren't real secure anymore since my ISP contracted it's email servers out to Hotmail :(
<BluesKaj> still use t-bird tho
<DarthFrog> T-bird with IMAP to Gmail, ftw.
<fayaz> :-[
<sky100> i copied & pasted my preferred images in the directory /home/username/.kde/share/wallpaper ..to find them all in wallpaper sel
<sky100> wallpaper selection window in plama desktop
<uberdub> bazhang: #android: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<BluesKaj> sky100,  , ineresting , did you create that folder in ~/.kde/share/ or was it there as a default
<BluesKaj> sky100, does your Plasma Desktop Shell look anything like this ? http://imagebin.org/205690
<sky100> sorry ..was away BluesKaj
<sky100> let me see ya link
<sky100> exactly so BluesKaj
<BluesKaj>  did you create that folder in ~/.kde/share/ or was it there by default?
<sky100> weird stuff is this when I clicked on to OPEN at the bottom & browsed to the folder where my picture folder is residing & selected photo from there and used as wallpaper .. it just got vanished after reboot
<sky100> until i did this last time to be relived of this issue
<sky100> relieved *
<sky100> that directory is in the home
<sky100> i just navigated to /home/USERNAME/.kde/share/wallpaper & pasted all the photos there which I might want to use as my wallpaper time to time
<sky100> i really dunno even now why it just did not get saved which I browsed from OPEN from plasme desktop
<sky100> now I reboot & see my preferred wallpaper is just working fine on the desktop
<sky100> BluesKaj,  u there ?
<BluesKaj> your wallpaper file can be anywhere in ~/ (/home/user/)
<sky100> yes
<sky100> nut to get them working i had to copied & pasted the images into that directory
<sky100> but*
<sky100> to copi*
<sky100> copy*
<BluesKaj> I created a separate folder for my fav wallpapers and just navigate to it from the desktop shell/settings highlight the pic and click open
<sky100> yes i was doing the same earlier
<sky100> but it just had stopped working ...
<BluesKaj> strange
<sky100> really upsetting me..
<sky100> yea BluesKaj
<sky100> & after reboot do u find the new wallpaper just on ur desktop?
<sky100> in my case it was just switching back to default
<sky100> did not know that I had to manipulate with directory to get wallpaper working ..
<BluesKaj> wallpaper changes without rebooting , but it sticks after a reboot , yes
<sky100> yes ..it was changing normally without rebooting... but does not stick after reboot ..
<sky100> thats what is poking me at..
<sky100> as I reboot after changing the wallpaper ..>>> DEFAULT is lodged !!!
<sky100> dunno ... whats wrong with it ...
<sky100> let me browse to my pic folder & select a new image use that as my wallpaper & reboot & see what happens! BluesKaj
<sky100> BRB
<Scunizi> Will Kopete connect to yahoo messenger.. It doesn't seem to like me today.  I haven't connected in over a year so perhaps they've changed something.
<sky100> nahh BluesKaj ..the problem exists
<sky100> i need to save all images into the directory to get them working as my wallpaper
<sky100> :(
<sky100> this is really weird
<BluesKaj> sky100,  yes , of course , once saved in desktop settings/plasmadesktop shell . they should remain there til you delete or remove them
<sky100> yes
<sky100> but dunno BluesKaj  whats the issue that any image saved in plasma desktop shell & applied as wallpaper is vanisihing at the reboot
<sky100> :(
<BluesKaj> sky100,  which layout are you using in the desktop shell ?
<sky100> let me see..
<sky100> desktop
<BluesKaj> wallpaper + image ?
<BluesKaj> =
<sky100> yes
<BluesKaj> and you haven't been clicking on "install default wallpapers" ?
<sky100> nah
<sky100> coz i wanted the images of my choice to use as wallpaper
<sky100> not the default wallpapers
<BluesKaj> ok , click on "open" , to where does it navigate?
<sky100> ok
<sky100> plasma desktop shell
<sky100> its navigated to^^^^
<BluesKaj> but you already had the plasma desktop shell open
<sky100> yes
<BluesKaj> so it didn't open the original wallpaper source folder
<sky100> i have the source folder in on my partition
<BluesKaj> for example my last choice was located in my pictures folder , so when I clicked on open the desktop shell opened my pictures folder
<BluesKaj> my partition?
<sky100> yes , in my case it also directs me to the last opened folder
<sky100> like u said my picture folder
<BluesKaj> what's this my partition?
<sky100> nah .. discard that
<BluesKaj> no , what did you mean by that
<sky100> wrongly typed
<BluesKaj> is the last picture you chose there highlighted ?
<sky100> yes
<sky100> & APPLY option is not LIVE
<sky100> if i select other picture then APPLY becomes xclickable
<sky100> clickable*
<sky100> but if i now reboot the wallpaper which is being used right now , will just disappear
<BluesKaj> open system settings>startup&shutdown>autostart , make sure plasma desktop workspace is enabled
<sky100> let me see
<sky100> i m selecting RESTORE MANUALLY SAVED SESSION
<sky100> is that ok?
<BluesKaj> dunno , never used it
<sky100> i switched to Autostart
<sky100> as u said
<BluesKaj> is the desktop worspace startup enabled?
<markus_> More and more people here :)
<markus_> I guess unity makes people switch
<sky100> not seeing any option like work space start up
<sky100> Auto start / service manager/ session management
<sky100> all i see
<BluesKaj> look under desktop file in autostart
<BluesKaj> not service manager
<sky100> im now looking into Configure desktop effects
<BluesKaj> look in autostart , that 's where the desktop startup is enabled , just make it is
<BluesKaj> sure
<sky100> yes under auto start its shows ... gtk2-default -theme .rc.shgtk2-default-t ...Enabled
<sky100> just next to it I see a drop down menu
<sky100> Pre KDE start up / start up /shut down
<sky100> so my serach was ok ?
<BluesKaj> no
<sky100> oops
<sky100> i was seeing in Auto Start
<sky100> as u said
<sky100> where I went wrong
<BluesKaj> kmenu>my computer>systemsettings>startup&shutdown>autostart , desktop file
<sky100> ok
<sky100> yes i went like Kmenu > settings> startup & shutdown> autostart> desktopfile
<sky100> should I give u a screen shot ?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> sky100,  which kubuntu are you running ?
<sky100> kubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> under desktop file do you see "plasma ?
<sky100> no
<sky100> script file
<BluesKaj> ok screenshot then
<sky100> ok
<sky100> just gimme imagebin link bline
<sky100> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> imagebin.org
<sky100> oh..its saying image type not allowed
<sky100> i simply took by print screen button
<BluesKaj> did you save the image to documents ?
<sky100> yes
<sky100> i browsed from imagebin
<sky100> was it wrong ?
<sky100> its saying image type not allowed
<BluesKaj> sometimes it gets too busy ...wait for a min or 2
<sky100> oh ok
<BluesKaj> whats the file xtn?
<sky100> ok png
<sky100> png
<BluesKaj> odd again
<sky100> odd ?
<sky100> thats imagebin is not accepting ?
<BluesKaj> it accepts png , or so it says here http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<sky100> still saying not allowed ..image type
<sky100> ok BluesKaj  .. im just going afk for sometime ....but i will be online ... BBS ..many thnx for ur time & co-operation
<sky100> pls help me out when I resume
<BluesKaj> ok sky100 , if I'm still here
<sky100> sure ..of course
<sky100> i will be back in 45 mins
<sky100> of ya still here , i will get in touch
<sky100> if*
<BluesKaj> sky100,  dunno how I can help
<BluesKaj> i'm out of ideas
<sky100> ok np .. thanx for effort
<dimw1t> wow, just saw this.  this sucks (yes i've been lurking more than paying attention):  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/kubuntu-to-become-community-only-ubuntu.html
 * sky100 is away: TEA & SMOKE  ....
<bazhang> !away > sky100
<ubottu> sky100, please see my private message
<bigkitty> hi
<dimw1t> i realize that many of the great folk who have made kubuntu great have been volunteers, but this seems like a step backwards
<dimw1t> and with all the painful churn these past few kde releases, this is just difficult to swallow.
<BluesKaj> dimw1t,  kubuntu had only one paid dev anyway , so now it's up to the community to take up the slack , jonathan will helping us , but on a voluntary basis
<dimw1t> BluesKaj: thanks, i guess it makes sense.  hopefully all the kde churn around kontact/nepomuk/akonadi settles down so that people like me won't be afraid to upgrade their kubuntu going forward.
<dimw1t> just feels like a setback, and one likely caused or influenced by kde massive design changes over the past year and a half
<BluesKaj> dimw1t, nepomuk/akonadi can be disabled if they trouble your setup ..I just dumped kmail/kontact  since I couldn't get it to link properly thru akonadi anyway
<dimw1t> yeah, i just got kontact to figure out that i had stuff there.
<dimw1t> i only updated to kubuntu 11.10 last week
<dimw1t> (trying to keep the pain level low so i can keep productivity high.  gosh, i sound businessy)
<BluesKaj> too many "demon daemons" running on this old pc isn't beneficial , especially when they aren't really needed
<dimw1t> but it wasn't until today that i realized that all i had left to do was Refresh my contacts folders for them to show up.
<dimw1t> shessh
<dimw1t> the rewrite of akonadi was a good thing.  it sucked way worse before
<dimw1t> too make places to screw up the pipeline
<dimw1t> this new stuff looks much more "doable" at least as designed
<dimw1t> so i went into kontact today and basically hit F5 on contacts and a second later they started showing up.
<dimw1t> apparent disconnect between kontact and it's akonadi overlord
<BluesKaj> glad to hear it's working for you , I got tired oif the notifactions  when akondi wasn't able to collect emails from my provider servers
<dimw1t> so i tried with Calendar, Journal, and Tasks...  yup.  stuff came through.. finally
<dimw1t> i'm taing a sacrificial machine and adding the kubuntu-backports to get kontact 4.8 to try
<dimw1t> apparently it's got a lot more ironed out
<dimw1t> BluesKaj: but that's the churn i was talking about.
<dimw1t> i had barely recovered from the upgrade to 10.10
<dimw1t> does anyone have guidance one whether one should whack ~/.kde when you upgrade or if the upgrades should *just work*?
<Tm_T> dimw1t: I believe removing ~/.kde is bad thing to do (and if upgrade would require that, that's a bug)
<lordievader> renaming .kde is safer
<dimw1t> this time around (and the previous few) i've found it better to mv .kde .kde-backup and just start from scratch... but now you have to also kill .local, .config as well
<dimw1t> at least .local/share/akonadi*
<Tm_T> lordievader: even that shouldn't be needed
<dimw1t> i agree, it *shouldn't*
<lordievader> Tm_T, I'm sorry, I don't know what the problem is. I'm just stating that is is safer to rename the folder than to delete it.
<dimw1t> but this time around, with the akonadi rewrite, i've found it helpful to whack all of kmail/kontact/akonadi/nepomuk cache/config/data
<Tm_T> lordievader: indeed it is safer (:
<dimw1t> but lordievader is correct, i don't rm it, i rename instead
<lordievader> What is the problem, anyhow?
<mr-rich> In Kate, how would I go about doing a replace with CR/LF?
<mathieukh> Hi
<lordievader> mathieukh, Hey
<BluesKaj> heh , akonadi server configurations is repleat with all kinds of different errors
<dimw1t> mr-rich: are you talking about making them all one or the other?
<dimw1t> mr-rich: Tools -> End-of-line -> Unix or Windows
<mr-rich> dimw1t: well, I got this spam with a javascript attached and it's all in one line. I want to break the lines at the semicolons ...
<mr-rich> it's really cryptic code ...
<dimw1t> ahhh
<dimw1t> mr-rich: Replace
<dimw1t> choose "Escape sequences"
<dimw1t> then do Find:  ";"  and Replace:  "
<dimw1t> sorry
<dimw1t> "\n"
<mr-rich> so, I want to replace ";" with ";[cr/lf]" ...
<dimw1t> make the replace field ";\n"
<mr-rich> in quotes?
<dimw1t> no
<dimw1t> Mode: Escape Sequences
<dimw1t> that interprets \n as <CRLF>
<mr-rich> crap ... I already junked it and emptied the trash ... next time ... :)
<dimw1t> heh
<dimw1t> vim and sed and python are also very powerful for such things
<mr-rich> welp ... time to byte the bullet and install the new kernel ...
<sky100> imagebin is nowt working .. hence cant post any snapshot links
<sky100> not*
<lordievader> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sky100> has any one tried with imagebin lately?
<lordievader> skfin, imagebin is working here
<sky100> hey lordievader
<sky100> i have not been able to get it working for few hrs
<sky100> always says image type not allowed
<lordievader> sky100, what type of image are you trying to upload?
<sky100> i was trying to show a snpshot to BlueKaj .. which was a png
<sky100> xtn was png
<lordievader> sky100, and it doesn't exceed the 2mb limit?
<sky100> ummm let me see
<sky100> 893.6Kib
<sky100> so it shd have been uploaded
<lordievader> hmm strange, try to upload it as a jpg
<sky100> ok
<sky100> let me take a screenshot of my my current desktop
<sky100> after taking snap i click SAVE AS & save it in my document
<sky100> is it right ?
<lordievader> uhu
<sky100> wrong ?
<sky100> i was browsing to the DOCUMENT through imagebin
<sky100> & click submit
<lordievader> Document? Not just an image? I.e. ".png" ".jpg" etc
<sky100> i mean i was browsing to my documet folder
<lordievader> Yes?
<sky100> i was just saving the snapshot to my documen folder
<sky100> browsing through imagebin
<lordievader> sky100, you have done it before right? Do it the same way as you did then.
<sky100> yea .. lordievader it went normally yesterday
<sky100> dunno what has happened today
<sky100> let me chek with the image i uploaded lastnite
<sky100> let me put it in imagebin
<sky100> yes lastnite's image is working
<sky100> which i uploaded
<lordievader> So what is the difference between the image of yesterday and the one of now?
<mr-rich> Kernel installed ... time to reboot ...
<skfin> lordievader: Good to know that.
<skfin> lordievader: I haven't used imagebin lately but thanks for the information
<lordievader> skfin, sry, I ment sky100
<skfin> Yea I noticed ;)
<skfin> You just have to make some fun out of these kind of situations
<lordievader> skfin, Couldn't agree more :)
<skfin> :)
<sky100> http://imagebin.org/205716
<sky100> yes got it right
<sky100> had to be with  .png
<mr-rich> Well, that was a bit shakey ...
<meerkats> what are the advantages of kubuntu over xubuntu and ubuntu?
<sky100> lordievader, i had to manipulate the directory to get wallpaper working after reboot ..
<sky100> /home/ppp/.kde/share/wallpaper <<, had to put my preferred photos into that directory
<sky100> copied & pasted
<lordievader> sky100, I see
<lordievader> meerkats, Kubuntu has the KDE window manager, Ubuntu has the Gnome window manager and Xubuntu has Xfce, about the last one I am not sure. I would say one is not necessarily better than the other, more like a matter of taste.
<meerkats> lordievader, I have been told xubuntu is the fastest and lightest, true?
<sky100> though Bluekaj was saying that he simply browse to the picture folder from Plasma desktop shell window , gets his photos , hit apply & OK & it sticks even after  reboot !
<bazhang> meerkats, more like lubuntu
<lordievader> sky100, true, that is normal behavior.
<sky100> but dunno why wallpaper did not stick after reboot in my case!!
<sky100> he was asking me if plasma desktop workspace is enabled
<sky100> Setting/ startup& shut down ?autostart
<sky100>  / autostart*
<sky100> http://imagebin.org/205721 << thats the screenshot ..
<lordievader> I'm not sure, I guess you need to talk to BluesKaj for that.
<sky100> oh ok
<lordievader> gotta go
<georgelappies> does kubuntu-full install all the kde software from kde software collection?
<Peace-> georgelappies: apt-cache show kubuntu-full+
<Peace-> georgelappies: apt-cache show kubuntu-full
<georgelappies> Peace: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> ok no more akonadi/nepomuk servers on this setup
<loco> plop
<loco> any one know how to resize the partition of ubuntu?
<bazhang> loco, with gparted live cd or ubuntu live cd
<loco> i have ubuntu installed
<loco> can i install tha package?
<bazhang> you need to boot from a live cd
<loco> is this easy to use?
<bazhang> fairly
<loco> cuz i'm beiginner lol
<bazhang> of course have backups of important files loco
<loco> ok thanks i will try it
<lordievader> Hello
<Ziut3K> houk
<Ziut3K> I need a little help
<Ziut3K> Have someone a few minutes ?
<lordievader> Ziut3K, what's wrong?
<sky100> lordievader,  ..hello
<lordievader> sky100, hey
<Ziut3K> lordievader: second
<Ziut3K> sorry for my english
<Ziut3K> on start
<Ziut3K>  :P
<Ziut3K> I am uploading a screenshot
<Ziut3K> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/dyskm.png/
<Ziut3K> lordievader: the problem is that I have many things on this partition
<Ziut3K> and I cant do antyghing
<Ziut3K> it's empty :<
<Ziut3K> I cant find any solve of it :<
<lordievader> Ziut3K, yes but it seems your partition is full
<Ziut3K> yes
<Ziut3K> but U have doplhin
<Ziut3K> and it's empty
<Ziut3K> I was trying search in console
<lordievader> Do happen to know where this folder is mounted?
<Ziut3K> but command ls is giving me nothing
<lordievader> The ls command in the directory of your picture?
<Ziut3K> lordievader: I thinked that maybe something with my kubuntu is wrong but on live cd is the same
<Ziut3K> y
<Ziut3K> I was trying ls
<Ziut3K> root@ziut3k-desktop:/mnt/dysk# ls
<Ziut3K> testdisk.log
<Ziut3K> only testdisk log
<lordievader> Ziut3K, Could you do a "sudo fdisk -l: for me?
<Ziut3K> ok
<lordievader> "sudo fdisk -l" *
<Ziut3K> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<Ziut3K> głowic: 255, sektorów/ścieżkę: 63, cylindrów: 60801, w sumie sektorów: 976773168
<Ziut3K> Jednostka = sektorów, czyli 1 * 512 = 512 bajtów
<Ziut3K> Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 512
<Ziut3K> Rozmiar we/wy (minimalny/optymalny) w bajtach: 512 / 512
<Ziut3K> Identyfikator dysku: 0x000850e1
<FloodBotK1> Ziut3K: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loco> any one know to take internet from iphone to ubuntu
<lordievader> loco, I don't know myself, but perhaps this can help you: http://www.xappsoftware.com/wordpress/2010/10/26/ubuntu-10-10-and-iphone-tethering-solved-updated/
<loco> ok thnx i will see it
<ibiwor> Hello! I recently read about resetting KDE by removing ~/.kde files and thought of trying it out in virtual machine KDE. But after logging in vm, I thought Ctrl+Alt+F1 would take me to vm's tty1 where I could try resetting KDE after making few changes in the vm but it didn't! I didn't realise I'm on my host tty1 and the command sudo rm -rf ~/.kde was already executed.
<ibiwor> Thankfully, I had .kde backup lying around taken 2 days ago that I immediately copied back the contents but i now face these configuration errors - http://imagebin.org/205739 Can anyone please help me fix it?
<lordievader> ibiwor, that does not sound good, but it seems to be an issue of permission.
<lordievader> Let me check what the default permission for the home dir is.
<Tm_T> one should first make sure the user is the owner for all those files by summoning "sudo chown <user>:<user> -R /home/<user>/.kde"
<Tm_T> where <user> should be replaced with said username
<ibiwor> Tm_T: Yes, I did that
<ibiwor> I didn't restart kdm after that though Tm_T , fearing that it won't work
<lordievader> I read here that it is usually 664, in other words chmod -R 664 /home/<USER>
<ibiwor> fearful*
<lordievader> Might need a sudo in front of it.
<Tm_T> lordievader: no, that wouldn't work
<ibiwor> sure, I'll try that lordievader
<ibiwor> um
<lordievader> Tm_T, why not?
<Tm_T> there's files in homedir that should not be readable others by the user itself (:
<ibiwor> Tm_T: I have already executed the command you said, should I logout and login?
<Tm_T> ibiwor: try, and if that doesn't do it, then "sudo chmod u+w -R /home/<username>/.kde
<ibiwor> Tm_T: ?
<ibiwor> Sure, brb
<ricky1966> hi everybody
<lordievader> ricky1966, hey
<ricky1966> i've a print server ethernet, usb cabled with my printer, on windows all gone well, on linux, kubuntu, the printer is very slowly
<ibiwor> Thanks Tm_T : I no longer get those errors :) There is some glitch while after kdm - I noticed that after entering password when it tries to load KDE(the 4-5 icons which comes), it stopped and took me back to login screen again. It happened twice till now. And, some of the desktop effects are not working
<ibiwor> Tm_T: Should I try <sudo chmod u+w -R /home/<username>/.kde> ?
<Tm_T> ibiwor: sure
<ricky1966> Is possible to use the win xp driver, for printer, with linux ?
<Tm_T> ricky1966: not really, no
<ibiwor> Tm_T: And for refernce, could you pastebin yours <ls -lR ~/.kde> please?
<Tm_T> no, not really (:
<Tm_T> you get better reference by creating temporary user in your system
<ibiwor> or umm ls -l?
<ibiwor> Oh, yes. Thanks, that will do
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS Beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta2/Kubuntu
#kubuntu 2012-03-30
<MohammadAleppo> Arabic?
<avihay> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<avihay> ...
<avihay> !languages
<MohammadAleppo> Ok I am Arabic
<MohammadAleppo> Thanks
<avihay> !lb
<ubottu> The Lebanese LoCo team is only a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<MohammadAleppo> <ubottu> Thanks
<sneila90> How do I install libftdi from source and make apt-get understand that it is installed? 8.10 and LMCE. Need libftdi >=0.17. Has 0.17 all the way to 0.20
<cassio> Hi. is there a way to rearrange my open applications tabs on the bottom panel in kde 4?
<avihay> theoretically, yes, but I found it buggy, and stopped using the default taskmanager
<green_> gar
<green_> has anyone ever seen this: Qt: Session management error: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<green_> gar help please
<bazhang> with what
<green_> can't get an application to run. same error message: Qt: Session management error: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<bazhang> which application
<green_> tor
<bazhang> with irc?
<green_> nope firefox
<bazhang> but you're on irc; would not that mean all of your connections are through tor
<green_> no. I can't get tor running
<green_> tor/vidalia/firefox comes as a bundle with an easy start .sh to start firefox
<green_> when I open in a terminal I get that qt message
<green_> any ideas?
<rtdos> how do i disable the GUI login for Kubuntu and use a text based login?
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<rtdos> is there anyway to make this permanent?
<bazhang> did you read the link?
<rtdos> yes. but i'm gathering it's only temp setting.
<brad__> suggestions for  a screen recording program? as in , recording full video and not just pics
<bazhang> kazam
<skramer_> I want to set up SAMBA on my PC running Oneiric and KDE 4.8.1. However, I can´t seem to find the SAMBA configuration und System Settings. Am I missing anything?
<avihay> I think you need to install a KCM that isn't installed by default
<avihay> or you can edit samba's config files with a text editor
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * benonsoftware wonders what show
<skramer_> avihay: The KCM should have been installed together with kdenetwork-filesharing. Maybe it´s in another package now...
<coder2> Hello. I had to install natty kernel from lucid backports, but system do not shutdown anymore, just rebooting instead. Please help.
<lordievader> Good morning
<skramer_> anybody else experienced problems with"mailto:..." links in rekonq? For me, it opens a new tab giving an error message, while Konqueror normally opens an new empty e-mail...
<wifioregon> I need to buy a good laptop that works well with kubuntu. Any particluar models better then others? Are there any companies that sell laptops with kubuntu already installed, since I'm going to erase windows anyways? THANKS
<lordievader> wifioregon, not sure if there are vendors who install kubuntu on their machines, RedHat is I believe more common, however you could try to get a machine without an OS installed. Sometimes vendors do sell those, lowers cost because Windows doesn't need to be bought
<hateball> wifioregon: depends on where you are located
<lordievader> wifioregon, I guess this will be usefull: http://www.linlap.com/
<wifioregon> Thanks lordievader: someone was just telling me that PC's without OS's are the same price. Is that true?
<wifioregon> THanks!!
<hateball> there is system76 for US/UK folk
<wifioregon> Very helpful thanks
<lordievader> wifioregon, really? That is kind of strange...
<wifioregon> lordievader:  Just what someone said
<wifioregon> Im going to do the research
<hateball> Depends where you shop
<hateball> Either way, the refund you can fight to get isnt all that much
<hateball> For me personally it's more of a statement thing not to buy with Windows preinstalled
<lordievader> I don't really care, I use both anyways...
<lordievader> I still don't trust Wine to do photography or audio applications
<wifioregon> I install a copy of XP with virtual box just for the very rare occasions I need to run something that wine wont handle
<hateball> One could argue there are native alternatives ;)
<hateball> And Wine is really good these days
<wifioregon> yea Wine rocks now
<wifioregon> I'm able to play all kinds of crazy games with it
<lordievader> Oh well, lets not start the whole linux vs windows discussion again.
<wifioregon> k
<lordievader> wifioregon, good luck on your search!
<wifioregon> Thanks!
<wifioregon> that linlap.com site is amazing!
<axel_alt> akonadi
<skramer_> !kdenetwork-filesharing
<skramer_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MacSeal> hi,i have problem with encoding on this plasmoid http://imagebin.org/205670 . with plasmoidviewer sm_hdd is right ,is possible fix it ?
<philippe46> привет всем
<aboudreault> I was wondering if kubuntu would be stable some day (using 11.10). getting issue with when a wake up my pc (total freeze) and now I lose my mouse icon
<aboudreault> do you have those issue too?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<BluesKaj> :)
<hateball> aboudreault: suspend and hibernate are fickle beasts, that's all I know
<aboudreault> k :(
<hateball> In my experience, what little it is, suspend to ram works better
<hateball> the iwlagn driver tends to crap itself, that's about as far as my issues go
<merlin1991> hey I've messed with my xorg.conf and it got broken to a point where I only could remove it
<merlin1991> now I need the default one back (it had one device, but that's all I remember)
<merlin1991> where could I get the default from?
<tsimpson> there is no default, by default X detects your hardware and configuration automatically
<merlin1991> well maybe the nvidia blob package brought something in
<merlin1991> I never created one myself, but prior to my editing attempt there was one
<tsimpson> does X start anyway, without the xorg.conf?
<merlin1991> it does, but has ugly artifacts on the loadscreen (the dots)
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  nvidia creates it's own config file , sudo nvida-xconfig
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: hm that generated way more stuff than I had prior
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: remember my realtek nic problem?
<merlin1991> well mainline isn't stable enough, yesterday it came back :/
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  you'll have to refresh my memory ..mainline?
<merlin1991> nic driver for my realtek in mainline creates problems
<merlin1991> but the module from the realtek page works like a charm
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  ok , then use that
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: is there some way to have the module compiled with each kernel upgrade?
<merlin1991> I'm getting tired of having no networking with each kernel update :D
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  if it's a proprietary driver , I'm not sure
<merlin1991> it's all source the package, there's got to be hook somewhere to include such a thing in kernel upgrades
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  there may be a deb builder which you can then use as source like a ppa , but I've never looked into that possibility
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<drdanz> Hi, I have a netbook with ubuntu installed (yes, that came with ubuntu preinstalled! \o/), I want to switch to kubuntu-netbook, so I immediately installed that, and now I want to remove all the "gnome/ubuntu" stuff
<drdanz> sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop gnome-* is safe?
<budashkin> .дщгпе
<Farsaj> hello i`ve got blu faces then watchin youtube flash movie((( how i can fix it?
<Farsaj> i'am trying reinstall but this not work for me
<BluesKaj> Farsaj,  check your monitor clour settings
<BluesKaj> colour
<Farsaj> monitor is fine this problem with flash player
<Farsaj> another video also fine
<Farsaj> сcna you please check video on youtube((
<Farsaj> http://pixs.ru/showimage/bluefacesp_3579134_4420198.png
<genii-around> Farsaj: It's the video itself
<Farsaj> genii-around> youtube
<Farsaj> genii-around> flash movie
<BluesKaj> Farsaj,  give us the actual url , not a screenshot , so we can test it
<Farsaj> genii-around>http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jOMRX2XKlM0
<Farsaj> please
<bazhang> nope, plays perfectly here
<genii-around> Actuallu here too
<BluesKaj> colours are fine here
<genii-around> *actually
<bazhang> Farsaj, what happens if you download it and play in mplayer or vlc
<Farsaj> <bazhang>  ok
<bazhang> Farsaj, what happens?
<Farsaj> <bazhang> i am downliding right now
<Farsaj> sorry for my bad ebglish
<Farsaj> <bazhang> in vlc looks fine
<genii-around> Looks like a vdpau issue
<genii-around> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1078884 ( I know, archlinux, but still applicable )
<Farsaj> <genii-around> thanks
<andras> Hallo
<markus_> hy
<genii-around> Farsaj: I would suggest to: create /etc/adobe directory, then make a file there mms.cfg  which contains: EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0
<Farsaj> <genii-around>Unchecking that box for "Enable Hardware Acceleration" fixed the problem for me thank you
<Farsaj> now video is fine
<genii-around> Farsaj: Ah, good
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<gizmobay> I want to switch out Thunderbird. Anyone recommend kmail?
<Farsaj> i recommend thunderbird
<BluesKaj> kmail works for some . I couldn't get ti to work . akonaqdi seems to be the problem in my case
<BluesKaj> akonadi
<gizmobay> I started kmail and it gave me errors about akonaqdi
<markus_> akonadi always quits here when I restart
<gizmobay> Thunderbird causes my system to freeze sometimes and it cuases my screen to turn red sometimes
<skramer_> for me, KMail works without any problem
<genii-around> Evolution maybe
<BluesKaj> skramer_,  what kind of email server are you cnnecting to ?
<skramer_> BluesKaj: one is just POP3 account & another one is IMAP. No problem for both
<gizmobay> evolution looks like TB. I will give it a go
<skramer_> how could I make rekonq to open new e-mail editor when clicking a "mailto:..." link? Here it opens a new tab with an error message.
<skramer_> btw: Clicking same link in Konqueror opens the new empty e-mail as expected...
<gizmobay> skramer_: I believe you need to set a default app for email
<sky100> wallpaper changed is lost after reboot ..cant fix it
<sky100> any one can suggest ?
<sky100> its only saved & gets to work after reboot if I put them manually in /home/username/.kde/share/wallpaper ....in this directory
<loco> plop
<sky100> loco did u hint somthing  at me ?
<loco> no , plop is hello :)
<sky100> oh ok
<sky100> hi
<sky100> dunno how I can resolve this bug ..
<sky100> at every reboot wallpaper gets back to default ..
<mydogsnameisrudy> it is a strange one for sure
<sky100> mydogsnameisrudy,  i agree with ... & its been bugging me for last couple of day
<sky100> :(
<sky100> days*
<skramer_> gizmobay: In system settings, I have set KMail as standard component for e-mail.
<mydogsnameisrudy> wonder about renaming the defualt image to your image
<mydogsnameisrudy> guessing here
<sky100> ok mydogsnameisrudy
<mydogsnameisrudy> like i said its  a guess
<sky100> really i have no clue ..
<sky100> how to get over it
<gizmobay> skramer_: I don't have rekonq installed. I wonder if you have to set it there as well
<skramer_> gizmobay: I did not find it in rekonq... However, I shall double check to be sure ;-)
<BluesKaj> !plop | loco
<BluesKaj> !info plop
<ubottu> Package plop does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> hmm
<loco> lol
<BluesKaj>  factoids not up to date...again
<mydogsnameisrudy> he said its hello ;)
<BluesKaj> plop is a bootloader for usb sticks on pcs that don't have usb boot capability in the bios :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah lol
<loco> :D
<mydogsnameisrudy> i could use that
<gizmobay> skramer_: I will look at rekonq in a VB
<BluesKaj> !plpbt
<skramer_> gizmobay: I can´ t find anything :-(
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Sounds sort of like the boot-o-matic floppies
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy,  look for a plpbt tarball here , http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<BluesKaj> yeah genii-around , think it works for floppies too
<genii-around> rom-o-matic, rather
<BluesKaj> I was trying to set up FreeNAS on my other pc ,which uses a usb loaded with freenas as the OS ... I couldn't get it installed and working properly because the pc has mobo probs
<BluesKaj> and continues to do so
<Combatjuan> I would like some help getting desktop effects working.  I've been at this for months and I feel like I'm finally close.  kubuntu 11.10, 2 nvidia quadro 295s, 3 monitors, proprietary nvidia driver.  When I enabled destop effects it works great for 10 seconds then locks up for 30 then works great for 5 then locks up for 30 (repeat x~10) then KDE crashes and goes back to kdm login.
<Combatjuan> Ok.  I just tried it again and it worked a bit differently than usual.  Worked well for ~45 seconds.  I clicked on the KDE application launcher it froze for 30 seconds and then kicked my back to kdm.
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  I really don't understand exactly what the problem is, but why a proprietary driver ? I have to ask.
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: I guess the simple answer is that it seems to work better than me with nouveau.  I can't get any acceleration at all with nouveau.
<Combatjuan> I'm definitely open to it, but I have 3 monitors and 2 cards and in order to get a window manager to be usable, I need some form of Xinerama (or similar).  But nouveau just flat out won't do HW acceleration + Xinerama near as I can tell.
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  what about the additional drivers in kmenu>apps> system , choose the recommended nvidia driver
<sky100> BluesKaj,  hello
<sky100> still my wallpaper bug is unresoled
<BluesKaj> hello sky100 ...sorry I'm out of ideas on that
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: I didn't know about that menu.  Interesting.  So far I've tried nvidia-current, and then the official nvidia blobs (280, 290, and 295).  I'm currently using the 295 as they seem the most stable.
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current is most likely a version of the 295 driver , Combatjuan
<sky100> u wanted to see the Autostart screenshot last day .. if ya want to see the sanpshot I can readily post thro imagebin.. would u mind watching ?
<BluesKaj> if it's the recommended driver?
<sky100> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> sky100,  well, ok
<loco> in dont know why my cam dont dont work in firefox chat with flash any idea?
<sky100> just to check if ya can get some ideas...just a chance ...
<sky100> ok ty
<sky100> just a min BluesKaj
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: I think that it was 283 (or 273)?  I used that dialog to try the one it callse post-release updates (current-updates).  So I guess I'll restart and see if that works.
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  ok , hope it eorks for you
<BluesKaj> works
<sky100> http://imagebin.org/206036 <<< BluesKaj  pls check the snapshot
<Combatjuan> According to apt-cache, nvidia-current -> 280.13-0ubuntu6 and nvidia-current-updates-> 280.13-0ubuntu5
<Combatjuan> Su I guess nvidia-current > nvidia-current-updates?  Maybe? That's not intuitive to me.  Either was, those are relatively old but theoretically stable drivers.  Meh.  Here goes.
<BluesKaj> sky100,  it's odd that you have no desktop entries under "Desktop File"
<sky100> sorry didnt get u BluesKaj
<sky100> what normalcy is abest !
<sky100> absent*
<sky100> i dragged the icons on the desktop from Kmenu for my easy operation
<loco> #CafeChat
<loco> sorry
<loco> mistake
<BluesKaj> sky100,  like this , http://imagebin.org/206039
<sky100> ok
<Combatjuan> No luck.  The 280.13 (official nvidia-current package drivers) behave the same with desktop effects on, but seem choppier than the nvidia 295 drivers.
<Combatjuan> s/behave/misbehave
<sky100> so do u think that if i had an set up like that I would be able to seave wallapers even after reboot ?
<sky100> BluesKaj, ?
<sky100> save*
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  open a terminal , sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> sky100,  not sure , but it might work . However I'm on 12.04 so the Desktop entry option may not be active in 11.10. I can't recall if it is.
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/449354/  I pasted in the nvidia-xconfig one and also the one that I tweaked (added Mosaic) which seems to work a bit better.
<sky100> how to undo changes in auto start , BluesKaj
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: You're a one-person army today.
<sky100> i mistably removed the setting it was just came up
<sky100> pls seuggets
<sky100> mistakably*
<sky100> it just came up in Auto start
<sky100> i want to get back to previous state
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  my problem with xorg.conf and multiple monitors is not much experience :(
<sky100> which command to undo changes ?
<BluesKaj> sky100,  what came up in autostart ?
<BluesKaj> I know about nvidia drivers etc , but usage on multiple monitors is beyond my scope , Combatjuan
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: I can get it working great with a single card powering one monitor, but I just can't get it working with 2 cards and > 2 monitors.  I guess there are some inherent problems in communicating the state of pixel buffers across cards.
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: No problem.  Thanks for your attempt.
<brad__> I have gnash installed and I'm usng firefox as my browser, and I'm sure that I've installed adobe, but every time I got to watch a video I get an install flash player sign... any ways of trouble shooting in terminal?
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  can you get 2 monitors on one card working ?
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: Yes, if I use nvidia twinview.  I don't think I have tried doing that with nouveau.  But lack of a third monitor is probably a deal breaker for me.
<sky100> http://imagebin.org/206036 <, that command
<BluesKaj> nouveau can't handle that, Combatjuan , I'm quite sure
<sky100> just see it & watch out the lines under SCRIPT FILE
<sky100> by mistake i removed it
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: Ok.  I just headed over to #nouveau to ask.  But I was reading through their web page first.  So you just saved me some time.  Thanks.
<sky100> now how to undo it
<BluesKaj> sky100,  I don't see anything diffrent
<sky100> gtk-default theme ,,,<<<that line
<sky100> i removed it by nistake
<BluesKaj> brad__,  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/adobe-flashplugin , download the plugin extract it and copy the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins with root premissions .
<sky100> Blq ..hope u could ind what I meant
<sky100> BluesKaj,  *
<sky100> understand*
<brad__> BluesKaj; thanks ill try it
<BluesKaj> that theme file has nothing to do with the desktop entries , sky100
<sky100> so removal wont harm anything ?
<sky100> so i how to unlock the plasma deskyop?
<sky100> nah ..no c;lue ....
<sky100> ok , gotta go thax fo your co-operation , BluesKaj
<markus_> moin
<markus_> I just did the update and now my computer does not start anymore
<markus_> I get to the grub
<markus_> then it says it cannot find a file
<markus_> tried to install the grub anew but I still get that message
<markus_> what now?
<BluesKaj> macele,  did you do , sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> oops sorry macele , wrong nick
<`Korvin> my flash just stopped working
<`Korvin> I can't figure out why
<`Korvin> it says that it isn't enabled in chrome
<`Korvin> but it is
<loco> new version flash buggy
<loco> reston old one
<loco> restore
<`Korvin> how can I do that with apt-get
<BluesKaj> `Korvin, mkae sure you have libflashplayer.so installed in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<loco> Kalidarn:  http://www.tips5.com/how-to-uninstalldowngrade-flash-player-in-ubuntu
<`Korvin> lues, using chroime
<`Korvin> chrome
<`Korvin> BluesKaj*
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  no matter chrome looks in the mozilla plugins for flash
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  sudo cp /pathto/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<`Korvin> BluesKaj: I have flashplugin-alternative.so
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,
<BluesKaj> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/adobe-flashplugin ,
<BluesKaj> download the plugin, extract it and copy the libflashplayer.so
<FloodBotK1> BluesKaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> ignore the floodbot :)
<`Korvin> looks like it's installed now, but I can't load up grooveshar
<`Korvin> grooveshark now ='[
<`Korvin> just my luck
<BluesKaj> youtube is the best test for flash
<`Korvin> not really
<`Korvin> as youtube defaults to html5
<BluesKaj> restart chrome , of course
<`Korvin> Yeah it works now
<`Korvin> Of course
<georgelappies> i cant get vim to work with the solarized color scheme for vim in Konssole... Anybody here maybe know whats the secret?
<BluesKaj> not here it doesn't , turn off your html5 trial
<loco> Normally,this problem is due to Flash plugin, especially 64 bit Flash plugin. You will need to check your flash plugin version and make sure that it is the latest stable version
<`Korvin> BluesKaj: it's for sure working
<`Korvin> it's no longer my computer =p
<`Korvin> it's grooveshark at this point
<BluesKaj> ok `Korvin
<BluesKaj> got a url `Korvin
<`Korvin> a url?
<`Korvin> for what
<BluesKaj> what's grooveshark ? :)
 * BluesKaj researches
<`Korvin> groovesahrk.com
<`Korvin> lol
<`Korvin> grooveshark.com*
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  works here
<BluesKaj> anyway , got stuff to do ...BBL
 * loco good night everyone
<Tsou-L> Hello Guys.I want to Uninstall a software in Kubuntu 11.10 ..Should i do it from Muon Software Center or is there another better way to do it?
<lethu> Tsou-L, either Muon, Apper, or the apt-get command via console
<meerkats> what are, according to you, the advantages of kubuntu over ubuntu?
<meerkats> faster? less resource intensive? eye candy?
<avihay> meerkats: it comes default with KDE software so you don't need to install them from ubuntu
<Guest58871> hi all, every time i log in i have to give the user password to allow wireless to connect, can this be done automatically?
<lethu> Guest58871, go to "manage connections"
<Guest58871> lethu: Hi, ok done that
<lethu> then "other" in the left column
<Guest58871> yep
<lethu> Guest58871, then in "connection secrets"
<Guest58871> ok
<lethu> chose store either "in file (unencrypted) or "in secure storage (encrypted)"
<lethu> Guest58871, the secure storage one may be buggy
<lethu> in which case chose the unencrypted one
<Guest58871> ok, its already on 'in secure storage'
<lethu> Guest58871, does it work?
<Guest58871> ok, let me reboot and try
<Guest58871> back shortly
<lethu> kk
<aussie_matt> ok, back, that didn't work :( now the connection manager asks for my wireless password
#kubuntu 2012-03-31
<mcloy> how to comprehensively fsck and fix problem at reboot ?
<Sam-R-i> Hello, anyone out there with a knowledge of konqueror?
<Sam-R-i> I'm trying to get rid of the anti-glare issue with web browsers and ran into a snag with konqueror
<Sam-R-i> I'm using the oxygen theme with wonton soup
<Sam-R-i> and tried to incorporate it into konqueror
<Sam-R-i> Are my questions a KDE or KUBUNTU question?
<Sam-R-i> I.E. wonton soup?
<Sam-R-i> I.E. oxygen?
<Sam-R-i> Where do I go?
<Sam-R-i> How do I ask?
<Sam-R-i> Hello???
<Sam-R-i> Goodbye!!!
<lindsay> sorry sam r....but this is new to me also. but looks like you`ve logged off But if u come back... I  use oprah
<lindsay> sorry opera
<lindsay> sooooo nobody wants to share  their KDE probs?
<lindsay> Iff anybody cares I have one...
<lindsay> I`ll just talk to m`self then.
<lindsay> hoe come you get a dvd app (dragon player) that wont play dvd`s until 20 plugins have been searched for & thenloaded????
<lindsay> u think it would be ready to go...maybe i`m spoiled.
<hanasaki> what would result in apps from desktop #3 showing in the tasklist when on desktop #1?  also clicking on any desktop shows desktop #1
<natacus> has anyone tried beta 2 of kubuntu 12.04?
<hanasaki> natacus:  how is it working out for you
<natacus> i havent tried it yet, but just after reading stuff about Kubuntu dropping firefox support, not sure what it means
<hanasaki> why dropping?
<hanasaki> natacus:  hanasaki is having enough trouble with the current supported version of kubuntu.   the desktop pager is a mess.   clicking on any desktop takes you to desktop #1 only
<natacus> what will it mean for FF in kubuntu 12.04
 * hanasaki has no crystal ball
<hanasaki> wonder if debian will stick with the version of firefox it has named or if chrome is open enough for them
<natacus> really dont want to use chrome
<hanasaki> there is always the foss version or get firefox on its own
<natacus> lol
<hanasaki> you ever seen the task manager not respond to clicking on an app window?   or list an app from a diff desktop yet not goto it when you click on it?
<natacus> no
<natacus> sorry
<hanasaki> just started recently
<natacus> hope it gets fixed
<natacus> anyways im off
<natacus> later
<hanasaki> I click on the "K" kde app menu and no menu
<lindsay> Guys........New to kubuntu...wanted to use FFox but does not want to load with an icon etc...too dificult dunno if lack support causes this
<almoxarife> lindsay: one more time, why can't you use FF?
<lindsay> hi ffox works but i have to look for ini or exe file
<wes_> ke pedo
<lindsay> tried putting short cut on desktop...no go
<lindsay> just a pain to work thru the directories to find the .ini/.exe file to run it
<qbit> lindsay: so which version of kubuntu and how did you install firefox?
<qbit> lindsay: I am using 11.10 with KDE 4.8.1 here and have no problem with ff at all
<lindsay> latest version methinks ...just installed < week ago
<qbit> I suspect some procedural misstep on your part
<lindsay> normal download....from ffox site
<qbit> do you have a menu entry in the start menu that works?
<lindsay> quite  possible ..2 x attempts gave same result
<qbit> easier to just use the firefox that's instaleld through a package manager from kubuntu repos
<qbit> and they're fairly quick about updating them - usually within 2-3 days
<qbit> for example, my firefox from kubuntu repo is 11.0
<lindsay> no menu entry....made its own directry under  home/documents
<qbit> then if want an icon on the desktop you can just do 'unlock widgets', and when you go down through the menu choices when you get to the firefox entry you can click down and hold the left mouse button and drag it to the desktop
<qbit> then you will either need to use an aboslute, complete path in your link to executable or add it to your path
<qbit> and don't create a link directly to the main executable irself, there is a startup script instead
<qbit> this startup script is how ff finds out "where" it is living
<lindsay> ok ... digesting all this i`ve been spoon fed on windows
<qbit> it would be easier for you to scrub what you have and install the packaged firefox from the kubuntu repo
<lindsay> yep
<qbit> but it is possible to do what you are after as I have done it in the past; no longer bother though as there is nothing to be gained by it
<qbit> and you will find that plugins and extensions  can easily be installed and will work without any need to futz with anything
<lindsay> so locking widgets prevents short cuts but why?
<lindsay> or icons being placed yhere  why?
<qbit> the locking widgets 'freezes' the desktop and you can't copy a menu entry from the start menu to the desktop
<qbit> I believe it is designed to prevent accidental miscues
<qbit> you don't actually have to keep widgets in a locked state - the choice is yours
<lindsay> cool so many things to learn
<qbit> but I think it is a safety default, so I only unlock when I really want to make a changem then lock it back
<qbit> well if you're a n00b I'd recommend to install you firefox from the package manager and not the one you downloaded from mozilla
<lindsay> whilst your here qbit ..& thanks, I have had two little yellow "stick it" boxes appear at the bottom of  screen
<lindsay>  with a scroll bar...what are they how to remove please?
<qbit> and I really do not know about this
<lindsay> about a 1/2 inch sq. I dunno what i did to get them there dunno hoe to remove
<lindsay> e=w
<qbit> but if you right click somewhere on empty background space of your desktop and select 'unlock widgets' - then hover your mouse cursor over them
<qbit> if they are what are called 'plasma widgets' you will see a sidebar appear
<qbit> if that's the case in that sidebar will be a remove/delete thingy you can click on
<qbit> and that will make it go away
<qbit> if they are not a plasma widget I'm not certain on how to proceed then
<qbit> other than looking for them in your 'Desktop' folder in your home directory and manually doing an 'rm'
<lindsay> ok going to give it a go now, back in a tick
<qbit> good luck and best wishes
<lindsay> errr whats an "rm"?
<qbit> it's a *Nix command for remove a file
<qbit> it's how you delete a file at a command line prompt - aka "CLI" which is short for Command Line Interface
<qbit> which is a command prompt in a shell terminal such as Konsole
<qbit> text-based as opposed to GUI
<lindsay> ok thanks done this cli with m/soft but not linux/kubuntu
<qbit> open Konsole will remind you of the old dos box from WinderZ
<lindsay> thanks vmuch for your guidance AND patience
<qbit> well if you're new to the *Nix world it will take a while, but after sticking with it the learning curve will crest and things will eventually make more sense
<qbit> in many ways entering the *Nix world with a GUI obfuscates much of what you need to learn, however, the KDE desktop is a fairly good transition from Windows because there are a lot of similiarities to how stuff works
<lindsay> :) yeah , i got to get out of thinking in terms of windows
<qbit> just remember *Nix is not just a pretty GUI desktop, it is what lives 'beneath'
<qbit> for example, none of my *Nix servers have any X or GUI stuff installed on them - it's unecessary extra crap
<qbit> all admin done CLI style
<ronnoc> lindsay: welcome to Kubuntu! We're here if you need anything. Just fire away.
<qbit> I would never install a GUI desktop on a web server or database server
<lindsay> unfortunately i don`t have a programmers mind but working on it
<qbit> just keep pluggin away, a little at a time
<ronnoc> lindsay: a programmers mind is not needed to enjoy Linux. But the ability to go "under the hood" and play / learn is definitely there should you wish to do so.
<lindsay> thanks ronnoc but qbit has given me enough to work on my most immediate dramas`
<qbit> the initial part of the learning curve may appear daunting at first look, but if you keep at it at some point it will begin to 'click' in your  mind
<qbit> then stuff gets easier
<ronnoc> lindsay: lol. understood. I just want to make to sure you realize that "becoming a programmer"  is not necessary to love Linux :)
<qbit> system admin is what I do for a living - I'm not a programmer
<lindsay> thanks from what i see so far... i don`t,  just a `shift ` in thinking
<qbit> I dabble a tad as it helps me to understand how to set up the underlying system to support programs
<qbit> but ronnoc is right - you do need to be a programmer to use Linux
<qbit> err I meant NOT need
<lindsay> yeah, thanks guys I apprerciate your help, ....i will be back with a couple more soon
<ronnoc> lindsay: Ok
<xds__>   
<lordievader> hello
<xds__> yes
<utente> ciao
<utente> !list
<ubottu> utente: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<utente_> ciao
<georgelappies> when is official release date of 12.04?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xiii> hey guys
<drdanz> Anyone has an idea about why this happens to the search bar? http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/31/schermata1.png http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/31/schermata2.png
<^jude^> can anyone help me get firefox to use kmail for mailto and "Send link..." on 11.10 - the about:config tweaks I find on google don't work
<BluesKaj> ^jude^,  system settings>default applications>Default Component /"use kmail as preferred email client"
<^jude^> BluesKaj: that's already set
<^jude^> BluesKaj: firefox is ignoring it
<BluesKaj> ok, that's all I can tell you since i don't use kmail
<BluesKaj> or firefox
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Hi
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: how are you?
<kamilnadeem> long time :-)
<BluesKaj> hi kamilnadeem .fine , and you ?
<^jude^> BluesKaj: thanks anyway :)
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: I am also good, have just installed Kubuntu 12.04 Bata 2
<BluesKaj> yes , I see your post in kubuntu-devel, kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> Ok
<kamilnadeem> the problem that I have mentioned there was also present in the 11.10 release
<kamilnadeem> brbr
<kamilnadeem> brb*
<BluesKaj> ^jude^,  you could try kmail in the dialog , "use a differnt email client "
<^jude^> BluesKaj: still ignored - all I get it the thunderbird add account wizard, every time
<BluesKaj> ^jude^,  check on launchpad , there may be abug already filed for it ..my email preference doesn't work either
<^jude^> BluesKaj: aha! in firefox mailto now appears as an application in the preferences - point that to kmail and all is good
<ibiwor> How to create users specifically for ssh so that they don't appear in login screen?
<^jude^> BluesKaj: so basically it looks like it will always ignore the system default and maintain its own - thanks for taking the time to help anyway
<BluesKaj> ^jude^,  np, it's good to know for future reference ..FF needs to be set , not the defaults in sys settings
<^jude^> BluesKaj: indeed
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Was judge asking about the setting FF as the default browser for thunderbird or Kmail?
<ibiwor> Hello! How to create users specifically for ssh so that they don't appear in kdm login screen?
<zelo> what path targets kdmrc file?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem,  no he wanted kmail as the default browser in FF , there's a setting in FF prefernces>apps to set the default email client
<kamilnadeem> Okay.
<BluesKaj> default email client, not browser
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Will be taking your leave now friend. Will be sending my observations to the mailing list.
<kamilnadeem> Take Care.
<MacSeal> hi,i have problem with encoding on this plasmoid http://imagebin.org/205670 . with plasmoidviewer sm_hdd is right ,is possible fix it ?
<mcloy> how  to have the fs's max mount count exceeded for it to auto fsck on reboot?
<MacSeal> you can edit fstab mcloyDotCom
<mcloyDotCom> MacSeal,  ok. what is the actuall max count ?
<MacSeal> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<yofel> mcloyDotCom: what exactly are you trying to do?
<yofel> force an fsck?
<mcloyDotCom>  i want to have the fs's max mount count exceeded for it to auto fsck on reboot?
<MacSeal> You may also "tune" or set the frequency of file checks (default is every 30 mounts)
<yofel> the max mount count will be exceeded when you mount it as often as the value says
<yofel> that's what max mount count means
<yofel> it'll automatically fsck on boot then
<yofel> as long as the fsck pass in fstab isn't set to 0 for that device
<licensed> omg.. some applications menubar dissapears. i rebooted my computer and didn't work =( i just was changing themes, but i back to default (oxygen)
<bradleyjk> running firefox and the website pandora won't load it's music player and pretty much anything else on the website... anyone know if that's an adobe flash prolbem? I've been struggling with getting flash to install on my system
<murali> Please Help. How do i remove gnome from my kubuntu 11.10??? pleaase help
<BluesKaj> bradleyjk,  didn't we work on your flash problem yesterday ?
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<licensed> murali, i think it's apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> murali,  ^
<licensed> murali, i install and remove this package ubuntu-desktop
<licensed> BluesKaj, wazzup =D
<BluesKaj> licensed,  it's bit more than that
<licensed> BluesKaj, i do this once time.. on kubuntu 10.04
<bradleyjk> BluesKaj, yes! I ran through the site I think you(?) sent me, and it wouldnt let me extract adobe into the correct folder
<bradleyjk> by "it wouldnt let me" i mean I wasnt able to.. lol
<BluesKaj> just extract it in the folder it downloads to , then find the libflashplayer.so and copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , alt+f2 , kdesudo dolphin /usr/lib/mozilla , open the plugins folder and paste it there
<murali> Thank you licenced. a small querry. is gnome and  ubuntu desktop same or diffrnt? Coz on kubuntu i installed gnome 3 and i got new theme for   my kde desktop.
<murali> later installed ubuntu desktop. i got a diffrnt screen but with same gnome theme. i want to remove tht gnome theme from my ubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> murali,  check the url i posted above
<murali> thank you
<murali> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<murali> i got that error
<BluesKaj> murali,  close you package manager
<murali> ok
<BluesKaj> your
<masinick> I have wanted to report a defect, but in spite of downloading as many debug packages as I could find, it was not enough. I am seeing Rekonq consistently fail and restart when using the Yahoo Email Web site. Something either about their ads or their use of technology on that page kills Rekonq repeatedly.
<masinick> Interestingly, the My Yahoo Portal does not have the same problem. Sorry that I have not been able to send in a debug report. All I can suggest to reproduce it is to repeatedly use Rekonq on Yahoo Mail and see if you can replicate it with a QA or development resource who has debug symbols available.
<BluesKaj> murali,  commands in the terminal use the same apps (dpkg) as the package manager therefore if dpkg is already invoked it blocks any other attempts to open it
<murali> Thank you BluesKaj. The process is running.
<BluesKaj> masinick,  rekonq is still being worked on and dev'd ..don't think it's quite relaible as a default browser yet
<masinick> Hopefully this IRC Channel is logged and the person responsible for building and/or maintaining Rekonq can try out Yahoo Mail and see if it's stable with recent changes since Beta 2.
<bradleyjk> Blueskaj, thanks!
<bradleyjk> i dont know what I did differently..
<BluesKaj> bradleyjk,  working ok now ?
<masinick> Thanks BluesKaj; Rekonq is certainly being actively developed, and for the most part it is coming along very well; sure wish I could get ALL of the debugging symbols needed to help diagnose the issue; got Rekonq-dbg, but there were several others and the mirror just wasn't getting them up to me.  Anyway, I'll keep working on it; hope word gets passed along; thanks!
<BluesKaj> masinick,  i have problems with ctrl+ sizing on this large monitor using rekonq , otherwise I agree it's much better than even a few months ago...definitely shows promise
<licensed> my apps menubars disappears =( i change theme back to oxygen and menubar didn't back =(( xchat, ktorrent, gimp.. all menubars disappears
<masinick> Thanks for the feedback; If I eventually get enough debug symbols installed to produce a good trace, I will gladly send it in.  Have a great afternoon and evening!  -- Brian Masinick, masinick@yahoo.com
<BluesKaj> menubars or taskbars , licensed ?
<licensed> BluesKaj, menu bar.. File / Edit / Help..
<licensed> omg! it's back
<licensed> hahahaha jut change theme and some apperance
<bradleyjk> BluesKaj, yep
<licensed> ktorrent didn't back yet BluesKaj
<licensed> just xchat back
<BluesKaj> licensed,  just right click on the apps in the kmenu and add to panel
<licensed> BluesKaj, i'm talking about apps menubar.. not panel
<licensed> BluesKaj, lots of apps disappears menubar.. but now some apps back, but not all.. can you see? http://i40.tinypic.com/10hvj20.png
<BluesKaj> no , sorry I don't understand , licensed ...menubar as in dolphin?
<licensed> dolphin's menubar it's gone too
<Peace-> licensed: CRTL M
<Peace-> CTRL M
<licensed> Peace-, yes dolphin menubar back.. (it's just a key tool, right? 1 icon)
<licensed> but ktorrent and others didn't back
<Peace-> licensed: ~/.kde/share/config
<Peace-> search for ktorrernt
<Peace-> and rename it
<Peace-> to search in fast way use the search bar
<Peace-> licensed: is called filter bar
<licensed> to remove config didn't work Peace- .. i think it's theme problem
<licensed> no is 1 program
<Peace-> licensed: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/31/plasma-desktopiF1833.png
<licensed> it's lots of apps
<Peace-> licensed: create a new user
<Peace-> or rename your ~/.kde
<licensed> Peace-, BluesKaj http://i39.tinypic.com/kd7sk4.png
<licensed> can you see now? some examples of apps.. ktorrent, gwenview, vlc.. no one haves a menubar
<Peace-> licensed: rename  $HOME/.kde
<licensed> omg here we go.. configure all my kde again
<licensed> ok i back soon
<licensed> ok it's solve :) i will reconfigure all my kde now
<Peace-> night i go :P
<licensed> i have to go now.. thanks Peace-
<mmh> how cmake handling of libcxcore.so is done to have opencv integrated to use webcam?
<Steve132> When I check out or do certain operations from certain subversion repositories, svn hangs
<Steve132> on my system
<Steve132> how can I check the svn log files?
<BluesKaj> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<yaaic> hi
<Spartan29> hallo
<Spartan29>  I've a trouble. I can't share files from linux to windows, files are in a folder of an NTFS partition mounted on boot time. What i see is that i can't change folder and than in it contained files. Can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> Spartan29,  are you trying to access files from windows or in linux moving them to windows?
<elek02_> Hi! Is there an option in Dolphin to disconnect from FTP?  Massstorage devices can be disconnectet, but network-shares not ...
<BluesKaj> elek02_,  do you mean the share file can't be closed?
<elek02_> yes
<elek02_> no - not my shares!
<elek02_> when I connect to a ftp-host with ftp://.....
<karam> hi
<hackdraft> hi
<Spartan29> BluesKaj, Sorry the late. However, i have a folder on an NTFS part mounted automatically at boot. I want to share over my network the conent of the folder. And till now i obtained only to show the folder, not the files in it.
<BluesKaj> Spartan29,  is there a windows OS on the ntfs or is justa astorage partition ?
<BluesKaj> a storage
<Spartan29> BluesKaj, is a storage partition, used in ntfs because some maintenance on films and other are done via windows sometimes.
<BluesKaj> yes , understood , do you have the ntfs partiton set to automount in /etc/fstab ?
<Spartan29> BluesKaj, the partitions isn't in fstab.
<BluesKaj> Spartan29,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<spaceneedle> Just tried to update kubuntu 12.04 and I was told that bzip2zip package was corrupt. I also had midsum check mismatch. Also, wouldn't install the 3.2.0.21  kernal.
<Roey> hey all, I hear that Ubuntu offers an this integrated OpenVPN option in GNOME for laptops so that they can pipe all their traffic through an OpenVPN relay.  How can I achieve something similar in KDE?
<Roey> 3.8.1
<szal> did you mean: 4.8.1?
<Roey> er, yes
<Roey> :)
<Roey> all those keys.  They're close together, I mean..
<Roey> szal:  but yeah.  Basically I want to go to sit at Starbucks and connect to my desktop at home and pipe all traffic through it.
<Tm_T> Roey: the same way you do in gnome: through networking systray icon
<BluesKaj> BBL ...
<Roey> Ah..
<Roey> Tm_T: that would be stellar if Kubuntu provides that functionality, lemme check..
<Roey> tm_T:  ooh, there's a VPN option.  Curiouser and curiouser...bbiab.
<Linkmaster> i have a RTL8188CE wireless adapter on my new computer rig. however, it wont connect to the intrrnet. if i manually assign an IP, it will connect, but not load anything. if i use autmatic, it wont assign an IP address. any suggestions?
<Roey> szal, tm_T:  Do I have to go through all this stuff* to set VPN keys up?? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openvpn.html
<JuJuBee> How do I get my torrent client vuze to open torrents via the magnet link?
<natacus> anyone using Kubuntu 12.04, how is it looking?
<natacus> beta2
<Seven_Six_Two> 12.04, nvidia6800gt, 2x21" monitors. Since recent update, my screens go black frequently. no gnome-screensaver, xscreensaver. nothing in dmesg, syslog, xorg.0.log. checked power settings.
<Seven_Six_Two> using recommended binary driver.
<EvilResistance> isnt 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1, even for Kubuntu?
<EvilResistance> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<EvilResistance> thought so
<Seven_Six_Two> I wasn't sure if kubuntu was there too. thanks
<Roey> hey all, so I am using DynamicDNS here, and I have set up OpenVPN with this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openvpn.html.  I'm trying to get this VPN connection working on my laptop with Kubuntu 12.04's VPN option, but I am not even sure that this VPN is running (i.e. I need to verify this somehow, probably by trying to bring up the VPN via command-line, btu I forgot how).  Make my ship go?
#kubuntu 2012-04-01
<Roey> anyone here?
<Yick> Is there anyone here works in the IT department ?
<obelus> Quick question: Anyone know how to tell KDE to turn off my touchpad while I'm typing? I couldn't find it in Synaptiks
<lethu> obelus, System Settings, left list --> Touchpad
<obelus> lethu: I've been in the touchpad settings (it's the same as Synaptiks), and I'm in it now, I don't see an option to turn it off while I'm typing
<jalley> Hey, does anyone know how to get the dolphin file manager to use the 4th and 5th mouse buttons for forward and back?
<lethu> obelus, have you launched synaptiks from the utilities menu?
<lethu> obelus, if so then got to the right of the task bar, then push the arrow pointing toward the top
<lethu> obelus, you should find a Synaptiks button
<lethu> obelus, there you can disable your touchpad
<obelus> I clicked that and it brought up a new window, this one has the option
<obelus> Thankyou =)
<lethu> obelus, yw
<dexter__> does anybody remember yhelphelp?
<appoloin> hello need advice.. i paid for the game uplink using ubuntu software central and all payment is confirmed but i did not have any indication of downloading the software
<appoloin> any advice on this?
<lethu> appoloin, did you check your email?
<lethu> you should receive a link in your email address
<appoloin> yeah i was thinking of that too but i never got an email check paypal and they took the money
<lethu> appoloin, did you check your spam box?
<lethu> also, have you set the right email address?
<lethu> appoloin, either way, you can always contact the website you bought the game from
<lethu> or ultimately summon a dispute on paypal
<appoloin> i emailed affiliates@canonical.com
<appoloin> but never got any responce
<lethu> appoloin, how long have you been waiting?
<appoloin> 48 hours now
<lethu> appoloin, try submitting a ticket at paypal
<appoloin> ok thanx lethu
<lethu> appoloin, yw
<AlexAv> Would anyone be able to help with defual theme stuff?
<geetarman> not sure ..I`m new to this also.
<geetarman> do you mean default?
<geetarman> AlexAv u there?
<AlexAv> well i am attempting to modify a version of kubuntu for TheSII so that it is easier to get people started quicky, I have the packages i needed, but when trying to find the correct way to change the defualt theme i cannot find the correct config file to edit
<geetarman> Hmmm, perhaps copy the whole directory (all files) to disk or somewhere on HD & then start playing with files ...you can restore with the copies if things don`t work.
<geetarman> long way around I know.   there are others here with more knowledge than I.
<geetarman> not much help I guess.
<AlexAv> thanks for the try, i will wait and see what else pops up then try that
<bluebird> i   cant install new themes  in kubuntu.what to  do?
<[Relic]> gwenview keeps crashing on copy due to not finding nepomuk is there anyway to get it to work correctly w/o nepomuk?
<Roey> hey all, so I am using DynamicDNS here, and I have set up OpenVPN with this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openvpn.html.  I'm trying to get this VPN connection working on my laptop with Kubuntu 12.04's VPN option, but I am not even sure that this VPN is running (i.e. I need to verify this somehow, probably by trying to bring up the VPN via command-line, btu I forgot how).  Make my ship go?
<darbe> hi
<darbe> lified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for server nametc
<darbe> how can I fix it?
<darbe> no idea?
<akis> hi all. how can i update my java?
 * jalcine thinks KDE needs a Pandora client.
<Syria> Hello, In Gnome we have connect to server but in Kubuntu KDE I can't find anything like this!
<Syria> I want to view folders on a remote server via SSH
<drm> '
<drm> hi
<drm> helloooooooooooo]
<drm> helloooooooooooo
<user_> hi. anyone can help me to setup vcdxbuild for k3b to be able to burn vcd image?
<kubuntu> hello all i try to install kubuntu 12.04 beta 2 but installer crashed,
<kubuntu-user1> is this a bug in installer or i did something wrong
<kamilnadeem> Hi friends need some help with FFmpeg
<kamilnadeem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/909939/
<kamilnadeem> the command that I am using the pastebin worked fine on Ubuntu 11.10 and Deepin Linux but on Kubuntu it is giving me this prob?
<sasha_> hi)
<dnivra> hello. I would like to disable dpms permanently since my screen switches off in a very short time. most of google results talk about disabling it in Xorg.conf but well Ubuntu doesn't have one now. so what's the alternative way to do it?
<dnivra> xset -dpms is a short lived fix-i guess it's enabled again when I restart x server. so that's not something I'm looking for.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ubuntu_> Ciao Raga
<jdhfr> why kubuntu piggybacks upon ubuntu repository?
<jdhfr> *.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> jdhfr,  kubuntu is based on ubuntu , but uses the kde desktop instead of gnome or unity
<raffaele> ciao a tutti
<Waynes1> I want g++ to link to libusb-1.0/libusb (for some reason libusb created a subfolder for itself and I am new to this so I don't know why)
<Waynes1> how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> Waynes1,  libusb-1.0 created a subfolder to the / placed after it
<Waynes1> so how do I prevent that?
<BluesKaj> is that the deafult path  libusb-1.0/libusb ?
<Waynes1> the stuff I want to compile includes <libusb.h> but it is in <libusb-1.0/libusb.h> so that's the problem
<Waynes1> I also did "sudo apt-get install libusb-dev" but it seemed to create 372 files where I can't find them
<BluesKaj> Waynes1,  sorry , but I have no experience with g++
<Waynes1> well, thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> Waynes1, let's take a different approach ...what are you trying to link to usb ?
<Waynes1> I want to compile rtl-sdr
<BluesKaj> Waynes1,   you're trying compile a driver
<Waynes1> yes
<BluesKaj> for a usb device
<dexter__> can anyone tell me when will babble log in?
<Waynes1> or something like that
<BluesKaj> wifi driver ?
<Waynes1> it's a command line tool to use some undocumented api of a dvb-t tuner chipset
<BluesKaj> dexter__,  we don't know ...not familiar with that nick
<Waynes1> to make a software defined radio
<dexter__> wrong room
<Waynes1> usually I work with windows but these driver things are not very multiplatform so I had to switch to linux
<BluesKaj> which dvb tuner chip ?
<Waynes1>  RTL2832U/E4000
<BluesKaj> Waynes1,  aver media? .if so it's difficult to find working drivers even in windows ...I have an aver media usb as well and it took me 10 days to figureit out , but i haven't used it for 2 yrs
<BluesKaj> poor support
<Waynes1> that's not the problem, it works fine under windows and I just need some hacked api calls
<Waynes1> the problem is where to put my files and how to move them with terminal ^^
<BluesKaj> hacked api calls ..that's beyond me
<Waynes1> anyway I appreciate it alot that you were  the only one of 283 persons who tried to help me x)
<Waynes1> got it to work, thanks a lot :)
<BluesKaj> Waynes1,  how ?
<BluesKaj> I'd like to now for future reference
<BluesKaj> know
<Waynes1> I executed "pkg-config --cflags libusb-1.0" which outputted "-I/usr/include/libusb-1.0"
<Waynes1> and I added that when calling gcc
<BluesKaj> nice , sounds like clean fix
<Waynes1> not exactly since I have to do it every time I compile something with libusb but it's close enough
<Waynes1> oh
<Waynes1> I noticed I don't have to add it when calling gcc
<Waynes1> it's a clean fix then :)
<BluesKaj> you were compiling from a tar ball using make and build essential ?
<Waynes1> yes
<lenovo> unde
<lenovo> sesele unde
<lenovo> after dark there got low chance to the bi humane life afterwise to go on as after long finale
<lenovo> loguo
<hal> oink
<BluesKaj> hey DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  back to normal temps here ...summer came and went
<DarthFrog> And back to rain here.
<BluesKaj> yeah rain here too
<Donauwelle> hello, i installed kubuntu for the first time on my apple macbook pro 2010 and my problem is: the backlight is very dark and i cant get it more brighter with "f2" can anybody help me?
<mcloy> need help with postfix send php based script email .
<mcloy> <br />SMTP -> ERROR: AUTH not accepted from server: 503 5.5.1 Error: authentication not enabled<br />SMTP -> FROM SERVER:250 2.0.0 Ok
<mcloy> <br />SMTP Error: Could not authenticate.
<Donauwelle> hello, i installed kubuntu for the first time on my apple macbook pro 2010 and my problem is: the backlight is very dark and i cant get it more brighter with "f2" can anybody help me?
<jussi> Donauwelle: have you tried the function key plus f2?
<Donauwelle> yes, but it is already set on highest brightness, i also tried it manuell via battery monitor
<Donauwelle> the keyboard backlight also doesn't work
<BluesKaj> Donauwelle,  have you checked your power and sleep settings? ...I have to ask
<Donauwelle> yes, powersettings are on performance and brigthness highest
<Donauwelle> sleep is deaktivated
<mcloy> any help with postfix. here are my config files http://pastebin.com/qUbYFarM and here is the error  ERROR: Password not accepted from server: 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: authentication failure. FROM SERVER:421 4.7.0 ip-10-111-31-180.ec2.internal Error: too many errors
<draikx> Hello everyone. Has anyone noticed a blue tint to their videos on YouTube after the latest Flashplugin upgrade?
<mcloy> any help with postfix. here are my config files http://pastebin.com/qUbYFarM and here is the error  ERROR: Password not accepted from server: 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: authentication failure. FROM SERVER:421 4.7.0 ip-10-111-31-180.ec2.internal Error: too many errors
<asfyxia> draikx, you're not the only one with that phenomenon. Try at first to stop hardware accelleration.
<hovgaard> I tried boot from both desktop and alternat beta2 image of kubuntu on i686 processor but both images complains of me having a non PAE CPU???
<hovgaard> precise beta2 that is
<hovgaard> Can one send kernel params to boot in non pae mode?
<JontheEchidna> they aren't making non-pae images anymore :(
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2#Ubuntu_Kernel
<BufferOverflow> Should be able to grab a non-pae !mini iso and install kubuntu-desktop, no?
<lordievader> Good evening
<Daskreech> Hello can someone with KDE 4.8.x confirm a bug for me?
<lordievader> Daskreech, depends, kind of working on something, what is the problem?
<BluesKaj> ok Daskreech , what do you want to check ?
<Daskreech> invoke krunner with alt=F2 and type in the name of a program (dolphin is my test case) click on the options and run as a different user
<Daskreech> Put in the name and password then verify that the program opens as another user.
<Daskreech> then press alt+F2 again and note that krunner doesn't open
<Daskreech> close the program opened as the new user and invoke krunner again to see that it works
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: confirmed
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, no run as different user option available here...I'm the only user
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: When you type in teh name of a binary (not an application name) you get a wrench at the end of the result
<Daskreech> If you click that you get two options run in a terminal and run as a different user
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: what is the version?
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: 4.8.1
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Daskreech,  not the wrench that's already there on the left ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: That's the wrench
<BluesKaj> still don't see "run as diff user" .have several other options tho
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: what option do you have?
<BluesKaj> I have about 10
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I think we are talking about different wrenchs
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: What are you searching for?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: The wrench is on the right not the left
<BluesKaj> as i suspected .. I'm not getting the concept here
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: when you type in an application you get a fancy picture and a desctiption. When you type in a binary name you get a little cogwheel and the wrench on the right hand side
<Daskreech> There is also no fancy description of what the binary does
<Daskreech> So for the test case that I am using If you type dol You get Dolphin (application)
<Daskreech> If you type in dolphin You get two entries. Dolphin as an application and dolphin as a binary file
<Daskreech> The second one will only come up if you type in the full name but will give you the option to run as a different user
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: clearer?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> yeah , I see now , same behaviour
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Thanks. What version of KDE ?
<BluesKaj> I hadn't noticed that menu before , never saw it actually kde 4.8.1
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Yeah Krunner is bounty of little delights
<Daskreech> When KDE 4.0 first launched it was horribly buggy and resource intensive
<Daskreech> Crashed most of the time I was doing something important and used up a lot of my 700 Megs of RAM so I took to just running konsole and krunner as my desktop in a plain X environment
<Daskreech> Learnt a lot about krunner at that point. Still wish that someone would take the quicksand interface further but that may be asking a lot.
<BluesKaj> odd that the menu never showed up before
<BluesKaj> normally i use the krunner for file paths , not apps , that could explain it
<BluesKaj> most of my fav apps are in launchers in the panel
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I've never noticed that distinction. You type the full path to a binary ?
<BluesKaj> depends, sometimes as kdesudo and othertimes not
<Daskreech> and kdesudo doesn't give you the wrench?
<Daskreech> (This is amusing since kdesudo is already making you run as a different user in essence)
<BluesKaj> odd because suddenly the wrench is highlighted, seemed to be very dim before
<BluesKaj> 'the wrench is there , never really noticed it before it , like I said it was very dim
<BluesKaj> why would the menu suddenly become so bright and visible , it was never so previously ...very strange
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Not sure but Krunner does slight tuning for users. The less you use something the lower the priority
<Daskreech> Could be that since you have started using it then it has a higher priority
<Daskreech> alternatively your brain could be shining new light on the subject at hand :)
<BluesKaj> well Daskreech I use krunner a lot , but Idon't use alt+F2 , i just call it from the desktop right click
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I may be mistaken as to what we are talking about now. Which menu is this?
<BluesKaj> the one that you referred to , when I used type anything into the krunner textbox there was very dim oprtonal menu show up underneath , usually consisting og one bar with the gear icon baely showing , now there are several "visible options" depending on what is entered in the textbox
<BluesKaj> like it was awakened or something :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: That would be interesting :) Krunner is actually nearly capable of emergent behaviour
<canezgi> everybody
<canezgi> kubuntu login screen
<canezgi> problem
<canezgi> my pass is correct
<canezgi> but system not get desktop
<canezgi> how is solve my problem
<lethu> canezgi, do you get an error message?
<BluesKaj> canezgi,  where does the system get to?
<canezgi> no error messag
<canezgi> e
<canezgi> but not desktop screen
<canezgi> view
<lethu> canezgi, what does happen when you input your login/pass?
<david_> jhufkjdfhskjdfhs
<canezgi> change environment
<canezgi> in kde desktop
<david_> brasil
<canezgi> then entering my pass
<lethu> then?
<canezgi> later
<canezgi> after that
<Daskreech> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Daskreech> Just incase :)
<Daskreech> canezgi: When you enter your pass it comes back to the login?
<sirhenrik> is kubuntu the same as ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<Roey> Hello
<Daskreech> sirhenrik: Yes
<Roey> I'm using OpenVPN to pipe traffic from my laptop in Starbucks through my server at my apartment.  It works when I disable the fw on the server, but not with the fw enabled, so yeah, it's definitely something in the firewall.  Can you look it over for me please?  Here are the rules in iptables-restore format:   http://pastebin.com/LngiW03F ; and here are some extra rules I execute after loading with iptables-restore:  http:
<Roey> //pastebin.com/PtmFGtdS
<Roey> Daskreech:  hola
<Daskreech> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<lethu> sirhenrik, Kubuntu can be considered the same as ubuntu but with the KDE desktop environment
<Daskreech> For some definition of Ubuntu
<sirhenrik> Daskreech: lethu: Thanks, was all I needed to hear!
<lethu> sirhenrik, yw
<Daskreech> hola Roey
<Roey> what's the preferred way to make iptables rules persistent in Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> tried /etc/rc.local ?
<sirhenrik> Thats where I usually put them
<Roey> Daskreech:  individual statements, or ip-restore < iptables.conf
<Roey> or something like that?
<Riddell> Daskreech: hmm, we can improve that factoid
<Roey> Riddell:  hey!
<Riddell> hi Roey
<Roey> Riddell:  long time no see!! :)
<el_ateo> alguien me puede decir como me conecto al irc hispano??????????
<Riddell> I'm here all the time :)
<Riddell> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Roey> Jonathan, what's the preferred way to make firewall rules persistent in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> Roey: I'm afraid I don't know
<Roey> ok
<Riddell> probably a server channel would know
<Roey> I am on it, aye
<Roey> like, I'm asking around
<Roey> I meant.
<Riddell> on desktop we don't tend to need firewalls because we have a policy of no open ports
<Roey> ok
<Roey> Riddell:  heya
<Roey> again
<Roey> a question on vpn networks... I have managed to open the OpenVPN connection to my server through the command line, but I don't see anything when I click on the VPN connection I've made in KDE
<Riddell> Roey: another thing I've never used
<Riddell> Roey: cyphermox is the ubuntu network-manager dude and lamarque is the kde dude
<Roey> ok, thanks
<noe> xd
<excognac> hi all. I experienced problems upon booting (freeze after splash screen) for the second time on an otherwise stable looking system (KDE 4.8.1 from ppa, 11.10kubuntu, fully updated on laptop.)Now trying to find the source of the problem and realized I do not have Daemon log. (/var/log/daemon.log doesn't exist) Does this matter?
#kubuntu 2013-03-25
<linuxguy> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<linuxguy> is there a way of telling me if compiz will work with my ati card?
<daniel__> doy rabo
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<daniel__> !sex
<daniel__> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<daniel__> !behaviour
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<daniel__> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daniel__> !alcohol
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Macer> hm
<Macer> i am trying to bluetooth tether my e7 in kubuntu
<Macer> the pairing went well but when i try to actually initialize the bt tether i get...
<Macer> <warn> Error connecting with bluez: No record found
<Macer> usb seems to work fine tho
<Macer> Mar 25 01:23:27 noir NetworkManager[999]: <warn> Error connecting with bluez: No record found
<Macer> Mar 25 01:23:27 noir NetworkManager[999]: <info> (78:CA:04:BD:6E:25): device state change: config -> failed (reason 'bluetooth-failed') [50 120 44]
<metacontent> coughs into the mic
<Macer> ok
<Macer> Mar 25 01:47:58 noir NetworkManager[999]: <info> Activation (78:CA:04:BD:6E:25 78:CA:04:BD:6E:25/bluetooth) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Will connect via DUN.
<Macer> no idea what i did.. but it just started working
<Macer> wth? :)
<FloodBotK1> Macer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<metacontent> I'm wondering if anyone can help me, I'm having linker problems, I'm trying to compile a test c++ program with lua, but ld is complaining that it can't find  the right headers, I've found the hearders, but ld can't seem to find them, and I'm having trouble confincing it
<metacontent> I think the file I need is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblua5.2.so and I try to link it with -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu and use the compile flag -lliblua5.2 but it complains that it can't find lliblua5.2 ....any ideas?
<metacontent> hmm maybe this is not the right place to ask ;)
<jhunold> Well, some lua channel should be better suited. Omit the lib prefix and the suffix and use -llua .
<metacontent> jhunold: it complains that it can not find -llua
<metacontent> jhunold: and yes, I have liblua5.2-dev installed
<jhunold> metacontent: ah, yes, it only installs lua5.2, not an unversioned symlink in /usr/lib. Try -llua5.2 then.
<metacontent> I've tried, but then it gives me a bunch of "undefined reference to luaL_newstate" here is a pastebin with the file I'm trying to compile and my compile command http://pastebin.com/k9HQAWUH
<jhunold> completely remove  -lliblua5.2 from your linker line.
<metacontent> then I get a bunch of error messages like: undefined reference to `luaL_newstate'
<jhunold> and then try not the wrap the lua includes into "extern C"...
 * jhunold is away for a while, sorry
<lordievader> Good morning
<BigWig> Hey guys I have this really strange thing happening with fglrx.
<BigWig> Whenever I run fglrx_gears the gears appear frozen. But, whenever I move the application the gears appear to move! Any ideas on how to fix this?
<BigWig> By move the application I mean drag the window around
<BigWig> I guessed at it, turns out that turning the desktop settings to opengl fixes the problem!
<BigWig> WOOO
<lordievader> BigWig: Was it set to Xrender?
<BigWig> lordievader: yes
<BigWig> lordievader: Opengl didn't work with opensource drivers
<lordievader> Ah that's why. I wondered why would it be on Xrender. There are a number of effects that do not work with Xrender.
<BigWig> Craziness, I'm so happy!
<BigWig> Why would xrender cause that odd behavior?
<BigWig> What is xrender compared to opengl?
<lordievader> Opengl uses the GPU, where as Xrender uses the CPU.
<BigWig> Oh, cool.
<BigWig> My computer is so quiet now :D
<BigWig> Overgrowth is running!
<BigWig> I'm never going to Windows again!
<lordievader> Hehehe, good to hear ;)
<Macer> figured it out
<Macer> guess wifi needs to be disabled on this laptop in order to bt tether
<Macer> maybe uses the same radio or something?
<Macer> or something else conflicts i suppose
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<tomatopotato> any idea why my display does not show up after sleep, i mean its going to suspend and when trying to turn on the display is black
<Dunga> tomatopotato : try to logout and login using a diffent display manager and see if that makes a difference
<ovidius2> tomatopotato: did it work at some point or was it never working. what gfx card do you have and what driver?
<tomatopotato> it never worked
<tomatopotato> gfx  is nvidia gs7600
<ovidius2> tomatopotato: are you using the noveau driver or nvidia's own driver
<tomatopotato> lsmod says nvidia
<ovidius2> tomatopotato: which kubuntu version are you running?
<tomatopotato> well actually its xubuntu
<ovidius2> doesn't matter. which version?
<tomatopotato> the latest, 12.10
<ovidius2> there was a nvidia driver problem with regard to suspend in version 302. could you check whether you have this version. update would resolve the issue
<tomatopotato> how would i apron is?
<tomatopotato> aproach
<tomatopotato> i mean here does it show the version number
<tomatopotato> hre=where
<ovidius2> open the extra hardware driver thing (whatever it is called in xubuntu). you should see the version there
<ovidius2> "jockey-gtk" from command line
<tomatopotato> 304.51
<ovidius2> ok, then i have no idea. sorry
<tomatopotato> thanx for trying
<BluesKaj> ovidius2:  kmenu >system >additional drivers
<ovidius2> BluesKjay: he doesn't run kubuntu :-(
<BluesKaj> or whatever your menu kickoff is called
<BluesKaj> he should get the point of it
<ovidius2> he found it already. thanks
<diego_> I have a problem with xorg and xinerama on kubuntu raring. when I activate xinerama I have a segmentation fault in the xorg log files and then I'm not able to start lightdm and kde
<diego_> anyone can help me?
<BluesKaj> ppl who don't run kubuntu should be asking in #ubuntu , anyway
<BluesKaj> diego_:  ask in #ubuntu+1 about 13.04
<diego_> ok thank you
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> I have in Kmail 2 IMAP accouts and one POP3 account. on the POP3 account I've set as default inbox folder a folder inside Localfolders/inbox. I have filters for that accout but they don't run automatically whe I receive an email. If I run the: Apply all filters on folder or apply all filters on message the filters work, and the message is moves/marked as read to the specified directory (in the filter). I dont experience the same thing on the IMAP
<ovidiu-florin> accounts. Why does this happen?
<ovidiu-florin> also on one of the IMAP accounts, I have a filter to move some mails to a directory and to mark them as read. It moves, but it does not mark all of them as read. why does this happen?
<FloodBotK1> ovidiu-florin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Combatjuan> Hello.  My Xorg is using 100% of one core and has been for ~1hour.  This occassionally happens and I have to reboot.  But I'd like to figure out what it's doing.
<Combatjuan> In the past, I have tried to run strace against it, but that brings my machine to a screeching halt.
<Combatjuan> How might I troubleshoot my problems with Xorg?
<Combatjuan> (Using Xorg on 12.04 runnig kde without acceleration and with nvidia blobs)
<Mamarok> Combatjuan: you use 12.04 as is, or did you upgrade to 12.04.2?
<Mamarok> there have been some mandatory upgrades since the LTS release :)
<Combatjuan> Mamarok: Thanks for asking, I did start at Oneiric.  But I dist-upgrade once a week.  I've been on precise for over a year.
<Combatjuan> At least, I /think/ that I started on Oneiric and upgraded...  Are you suggesting that that path could have missed some important hardware detection or something?
<Combatjuan> By the way, I looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU  .  It seemed promising, but my Xorg.o.log has the usual startup stuff from days ago and then also mentions 4 reuses of an xkmfile.  That doesn't seem so bad.
<Combatjuan> They are merely (II)s.
<Mamarok> why hardware detection? No, I think you should make sure you have the latest upgrades for Oneiric. Which sources do you have active?
<palasso> dist-upgrade once a week??? Isn't it supposed to be done once per six months? Combatjuan I think you have 12.10 right now...
<Combatjuan> dist-upgrade doesn't actually change the Ubuntu version, but it does make sure that you get new kernels (at least, that's how it seems to work).  I definitely have 12.04
<Combatjuan> $ grep VERSION= /etc/os-release
<Combatjuan> VERSION="12.04.2 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<Combatjuan> Mamarok: http://paste.kde.org/706886/ (my sources.list).  The commented out CD-ROM entry does seem to imply that I upgraded from Oneiric.
<palasso> I see.... do-release-upgrade is for upgrading a distro to a newer release
<Combatjuan> palasso: Yeah, looking at the man-page on apt-get it seems that dist-upgrade could be used as a distribution upgrade mechanism but only if they package dependencies were set up that way.  I've always used it in preference to upgrade since it seems to more aggressively get newer kernels.
<Combatjuan> I don't know if that makes any sense, it's just what I've always done.
<palasso> I thought it changed the repos to the next release and updated the kubuntu-desktop metapackage... Now I'm not so sure...
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan:  do-release-upgrade replaced dist-upgrade to give more flexibility to kernel and desktop upgrades rather than the whole OS
<BluesKaj> that's how it was explained to me at the time
<Combatjuan> BluesKaj: Interesting.  That must have been a long time ago.  I've used dist-upgrade since...  I don't know, before Hardy anyway.
<Combatjuan> I mean, I've used dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade in apt.
<Combatjuan> I guess I should break that habit.  I've also been meaning to get into the habit of using aptitude instead of apt-get, but old habits...
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan:  it was around 11.04 I think
<BluesKaj> anyway ..errands to to do ..BBL
<morgium> hi
<morgium> im on kubuntu 12.10 and use the fglrx package that comes with it, i have 2 monitors. i cant use xinerama, but if its not enabled im not able to switch to the right monitor with my mouse
<morgium> the pointer just appears on the left side of the main screen
<jhunold> nö.
<morgium> wat nö
<morgium> :S
<jhunold> wrong chat window :-(
<goodtime> ugugjgg111222333
<morgium> re
<morgium> i use kubuntu 12.10, with the proprietary fglrx driver. im trying to use dual-head without xinerama, because i need 3d acceleration
<morgium> both monitor display the desktop, but i can only switch from one to another ONCE, then the mouse cursor is stuck on the second monitor
<morgium> if i try to move back, the cursor just appears on the opposite side of the monitor im trying to leave
<morgium> also i noticed, that when i start the machine up, the login screen seems to display both screens on one main screen
<SniperShad> Hi
<juan_> Hi
<murthy> hello everyone
<extropia1pirate> in kubuntu, how can i set defaults for gtk applications? my default browser is firefox, but when i open links in pidgin, they open in rekonq
<keithzg> Anyone else have an issue where Tomahawk will say it can play songs from Soundcloud, but they'll never actually start playing?
<Guest9224M> !list
<ubottu> Guest9224M: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mikkle> Wow, I haven't used IRC in so long that I forgot you could get warez on it!
<mikkle> I did that maybe 10 years ago
<mikkle> No, 15
<keithzg> Ahhh, I remember those days.
 * keithzg was the geekiest of geeks, and helped out in a channel that ripped and distributed Buffy The Vampire Slayer and Angel episodes . . .
<mikkle> haha
<mikkle> reminds me of the days when you had to wait to get onto a BBS cuz the line was busy
<keithzg> Can't say I was ever in the BBS scene, but I definitely recall having to wait to use the internet because either the endpoint number was busy or someone else in the house wanted to use the phone ;)
<lordievader> keithzg-n9: That is a bug with gstreamer.
<lordievader> keithzg-n9: The gstreamer-phonon backend. Supposedly it should work with the vlc-phonon backend.
<keithzg-n9> lordievader: Aha, I'll give that a shot. (Never did like gstreamer; more of a xine guy traditionally, heh)
<keithzg> lordievader: Yup, switching to the VLC backend for phonon did the trick (although the first one I tried ended up pulling some sort of top-ten-countdown list that included the song instead of just the song, heh)
<keithzg> lordievader: But yeah, thanks!
<lordievader> keithzg: Ok nice ;)
<ikjmc0> yoo
<ikjmc0> people
<puchacz_> hi, how can I check if kubuntu 13 has postgres 9.3 please?
<ikonia> packages.ubuntu.com
<puchacz_> ikonia: thanks
<puchacz_> ubuntu =  kubuntu packages?
<keithzg> puchacz: all of Kubuntu is in the ubuntu repos (as is Xubuntu, etc etc), it's essentially just a prepared setup that you get when you choose which distro.
<puchacz_> ah, ok. thanks
<ikonia> puchacz_: correct
<keithzg> puchacz: if you had installed ubuntu and decided "naw, I'd rather try kubuntu" it's as simple as installing the "kubuntu-desktop" metapackage; same goes for any other *buntu desktop, mostly.
<puchacz_> I did not know that
<puchacz_> how do I check what my current distro name is?
<puchacz_> in muon?
<keithzg> puchacz_: in one sense, your current distro is just "*buntu". There's one set of repos, and packages like ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop just pull in a set of other packages to set things up for you. But you can have any set installed you want.
 * keithzg used to have kubuntu-desktop, ubuntustudio-desktop and xubuntu-desktop all installed, not to mention fluxbox, openbox etc etc back during the rough KDE 4 transition
<puchacz_> keithzg: I got that part. Now I want to know version number and name :)
<puchacz_> is it "heron" or someting?
<keithzg> puchacz_: I always just run "cat /etc/lsb-release" from a console
<keithzg> You could also just open up the file /etc/lsb-release with your favourite text editor/viewer too, I guess :P
<puchacz_> thanks. it is 'precise'
<puchacz_> my muon is showing postgres 9.2 available
<puchacz_> if I wanted 9.3, I cannot have it - short of compiling from sources, correct?
<lordievader> puchacz_: It might be in the backports
<keithzg> puchacz_: it means it isn't in the main repositories, but you can always add other repositories if you trust them. http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/ mentions how, for example, and their repositories should contain 9.3.
<lordievader> Not sure if there are backports for postgres
<puchacz_> ok, thanks
#kubuntu 2013-03-26
<spelya> Hello! Help would be appreciated with installation or configuration  on WUBI.
<spelya> I Just installed WUBI and reboot. The kde gear with progress dots appear for a while, then the splash screen changes, but stalls from there.
<spelya> English or french correspondant accepted
<spelya> Bye
<MountainX> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04. After a system update about a month ago KSnapshot stopped working for me. All it does is capture the stock desktop background. I cannot actually capture any application windows. Anyone else seeing this?
<MountainX> My KSnapshot version is 0.8.2
<MountainX> Gimp's screen capture feature has the same error. The appearance of the error coincides with a Kubuntu system update that changed the way the desktop is shown (now hidden better) when the desktop is locked. I am guessing it was a security change. But it broke the ability of apps to capture the screen. Surely other people have experienced this...
<MountainX> In case it matters, I'm running KDE platform version 4.8.5 and kernel 3.2.0-39-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 28 00:28:53 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<valorie> MountainX: have you checked for a bug in bugs.kde.org?
<valorie> sounds more like a KDE bug than a Kubuntu packaging error
<valorie> although a check of launchpad of course would be worthwhile as well
<valorie> the bug trackers are more likely to give you information than random people paying attention in channel
<MountainX> valorie: I just checked at bugs.kde.org and I did not find anything that looked relevant to me. There are 145 bugs related to KSnapshot.
<valorie> so it may be a kwin problem
<valorie> so I suggest #kwin
<valorie> martin is really helpful
<MountainX> valorie: thank you
<valorie> best of luck!
<Dudalus_> Is there an easy way to use a Qt 4 and 5 toolchain on a Kubuntu system ? Because Qt5 doesn't use the doxygen style (Compiled with Qt 4)
<Dudalus_> + and KDE 4
<hateball> !info pastebinit | bentech4you
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> !info pastebinit
<hateball> why isnt that working...
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<bentech4you> thanks pastebin is working now
<chiefw0tj> greetings.
<simion314> hi all, any idea why the hell all say that openSUSE has athe best KDE implementation? I am running Kubuntu for years and I think all the bugs or issues are upstream bugs and not packaging bugs,  also having latest KDe on 12.04 LTS is great , the kubuntu devs are great
<ihatetearing> a (for me rather annoying) bug ( https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307965 ) is fixed in kde 4.11, when can I expect that fix to arrive in kubuntu? 14.04? (planned release date for 4.11 is 2013-8-14)
<ubottu> KDE bug 307965 in scene-opengl "Upper part of windows tears when moving it left/right ONLY in upper part of display" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<yofel> ihatetearing: 13.10, the older releases will get backports as possible
<ihatetearing> ok, thank you
<skramer_> Hi. I would like to scan an image directly into The Gimp, but there´s no option for that on Kubuntu 12.04 and KDE 4.10.1? Any hints how to do that as I could not find much useful information on the web?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<z4ch> Is there anyone here that could help me compile something from source? I'm getting a command not found error when i try to run ./configure
<lordievader> What command is not found, z4ch?
<z4ch> ./configure
<z4ch> i'm fairly new to linux, i think maybe it just means that this source package doesn't have a configure file right?
<BluesKaj> z4 is there a readme file ?
<z4ch> but i try to run autoconf bc there's a configure.ac.in file, but it doens't work and has a huge list of code that shows up
<BluesKaj> z4ch: ^
<z4ch> yeah, the readme says to run ./configure :/
<lordievader> z4ch: That is a script.. There is probably a command in there for which the package isn't installed.
<lordievader> z4ch: Did you install the build-essentials package?
<z4ch> yeah
<lordievader> build-essential*
<z4ch> and there were about 5 packages on the site that said they were dependencies so i installed those too, one of them being autoconf
<lordievader> z4ch: Can you pastebin the full output you get when you run this configure script? (http://paste.kde.org/)
<BluesKaj> z4ch:  you need to be in the path , cd to the package/app directory in the terminal then run ./configure
<z4ch> i'm not that new to linux. lol
<z4ch> and sorry this is taking me a little bit, i'm using teamviewer from work
<z4ch> there's a little lag
<z4ch> i pasted the output from ./configure
<BluesKaj> z4ch:  well, don't know what you know or don't know
<z4ch> if you want me to paste the output from autoconf' it's going ot be a lot more
<z4ch> i know, i was just sying
<lordievader> z4ch: Just the output when you run the configure script.
<z4ch> ~/paste/709418
<lordievader> z4ch: Is this paste.kde?
<z4ch> i think. i just clicked on th elink you typed then pasted it in there
<z4ch> but it's only one line, should i just type it?
<z4ch> it says "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<z4ch> "
<lordievader> z4ch: Yes I see now. And you are in the right path? When you run ls you see the configure script?
<z4ch> yeah, i just dont think there's a configure script in this source package. does that happen sometimes?
<lordievader> z4ch: Does the ls command list it?
<BluesKaj> z4ch:  you should see one
<z4ch> no
<lordievader> z4ch: There is your problem ;)
<z4ch> just conifgure.ac.in
<z4ch> so then do i need to use autoconf to generate a configure script?
<lordievader> z4ch: No, it should be in the source tar-ball.
<z4ch> so this is prbly just an complete tar-ball?
<lordievader> z4ch: What did you download exactly?
<z4ch> ps3-utils
<z4ch> well, ps3-utils.2.3 to be more precise
<z4ch> the only .deb file i could fine was for the powerpc architecture
<lordievader> z4ch: The ps3-utils_2.3.orig.tar.gz?
<z4ch> yes
<lordievader> z4ch: Isn't in the repo? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ps3-utils/2.3-1
<lordievader> !info ps3-utils
<ubottu> Package ps3-utils does not exist in quantal
<z4ch> i downloaded the one i have from launchpad
<z4ch> just from the precise page instead of quantal
<lordievader> z4ch: You are right it is the autoconf thingie: "The file `configure.in' is used to create `configure' by a program
<lordievader> called `autoconf'.  You only need `configure.in' if you want to change
<lordievader> it or regenerate `configure' using a newer version of `autoconf'."
<BluesKaj> z4ch:  which kubuntu are you running?
<BluesKaj> odd that the config file is missing or corrupted. lordievader
<yofel> not odd, there's a bootstrap script in there which has to be run first
<yofel> common thing with autotools
<BluesKaj> hi yofel , then it should be listed in the readme instructions
<yofel> indeed
<lordievader> It is, I quoted the readme a bit back.
<lordievader> It is mentioned in the readme, I mean.
<yofel> lordievader: the bootstrap script itself isn't explicitely mentioned - so you would first need to know what the autotools are to use this
<lordievader> yofel: True, it isn't a great readme.
<ghazali> dfas
<ghazali> works fine!
<Macer> hm. i'm having a problem with kleopatra
<Macer> i'm trying to set up certs and i can't seem to get kleopatra to work properly. i keep getting errors
<Macer> gpg-agent connectivity not reachable
<jxjl> hi, is there any way, how to improve flash player performance on intel gma graphics? when I open any web page, that uses flash, it consumes 100% of avaliable cpu time
<BluesKaj> Macer:  did you install a ppa , if so then you need a gpg key from the ppa site
<Macer> BluesKaj: huh? for kmail?
<Macer> i'm using it to set up my gpg stuff for sending/receiving encrypted emails
<Macer> but nm. i figured it out. or should i say someone else did
<Macer> not sure if someone filed a bug on it
<Macer> seems more a kde issue than anything
<BluesKaj> ok thought you were talking about a different app , Macer
<Macer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/684902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 684902 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "gnupg-agent not running properly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Macer> kmail uses kleopatra as its gpg cert manager
<BluesKaj> well I wouldn't know sincew I don't use kmail or any KDE PIM
<Macer> heh
<Macer> wow really?
<Macer> i'd use all of it if i can.. especially if i am able to get owncloud to sync using dav
<Macer> then you can sync contacts and calendar stuff on your phone to kde :)
<BluesKaj> I don't need a calendar
<BluesKaj> the panel one works for me :)
<Macer> grrrrr
<Macer> now it's not working
<BluesKaj> not on the job here Macer ...I'm retired no need for an email database either
<Macer> heh
<BluesKaj> we actually talk to one another by phone , that must seem ancient to you tho :)
<Macer> grrrrr
<Macer> ok still not working :-/
<BluesKaj> Macer:  kmail/akonadi  database server don't work on some systems and haven't for a long time , mine's one of them ,,,they begin to segfault after working correctly for a day or 2
<Macer> BluesKaj: well... i'll have to discover that for myself ;)
<Macer> right now i'm working on encryption
<BluesKaj> Macer:  kmail/akonadi work fine on some systems , most intel cpu based I suspect ...amd does have success but not as much
<Macer> alrighty :) just sent it to myself heh
<Macer> nice. that actually worked.
<Macer> finally. ugh. :)
<Macer> hm
<Macer> i guess you can only use gpg with clients?
<Macer> gmail doesn't support it? I guess not huh? heh
<BluesKaj> Macer:  that's why i use thunderbird , supports pop, imap
<Macer> and gpg :-P
<Macer> heh
<Macer> i meant the gmail web stuff
<Macer> then again i suppose gmail can't data mine encrypted emails :)
<BluesKaj> gmail, can be redirected to send to thunderbird
<abhayiit> I am trying to connect internet in ubuntu using pppoe but I am not able to .please help me
<Macer> ubuntu or kubntu?
<Macer> if you are using pppoe for dsl.. you just have to start network manager and add it to the dsl tab
<Macer> not too sure about ubuntu but i'm sure the network manager works rather similar
<abhayiit> I started network manager and then added dsl
<abhayiit> in dsl I added username and password but no luck
<abhayiit> Macer: ubuntu and kubuntu are very much similar
<BluesKaj> dsl wifi or eth0
<BluesKaj> ?
<abhayiit> BluesKaj: dsl eth0
<BluesKaj> router/modem ., or just modem
<BluesKaj> ?
<abhayiit> BluesKaj: router/modem
<BluesKaj> then network manager should just connect by default , without any settings , abhayiit , have you entered a password for your use or some such ?
<BluesKaj> err user that is'
<Macer> oh
<Macer> the configuration for the dsl needs to be done on the router not kde
<Macer> kde simply connects to the router as thought it's connecting to your local network
<abhayiit> BluesKaj: I entered username and password in dsl configuration
<BluesKaj> on the router or in network manager?
<abhayiit> Macer: I can plese help in configuring my router
<abhayiit> BluesKaj: in network manager
<Macer> abhayiit: remove the dsl configuration from kde
<Macer> it won't work like that unless you plug the kde box directly into your modem
<BluesKaj> there's no need in network manager unless you're using wifi abhayiit
<Macer> the login/password is done on the router
<abhayiit> How can I configure my router
<Macer> find the instructions
<Macer> lol
<BluesKaj> abhayiit:  Macer is correct
<Macer> or call whomever gave it to you :)
<Macer> there are a lot of different routers
<Macer> if i were to take a stab at it
<abhayiit> I am having bsnl teracom router
<Macer> i'd say set up kde to use dhcp. open a browser and try to connect to 192.168.1.1
<Macer> but all routers are different
<abhayiit> with ip address 192.168.1.1
<Macer> then set kde up for dhcp .. it will usually grab an ip off the router since they're a usually defaulted to running dhcpd
<Macer> then open a browser and go to http://192.168.1.1
<BluesKaj> abhayiit:  open you browser , try http:/home in the addressbar
<abhayiit> 192.168.1.1 opens a page of my router
<abhayiit> http:/home is not working
<Macer> ok
<Macer> so login to your router.. usually there is a default password
<Macer> maybe admin/admin
<BluesKaj> or run route -n in the terminal , and look for the gateway IP
<abhayiit> yes I logined
<Macer> there should be a configuration for your "WAN interface"
<abhayiit> BluesKaj: gateway ip is 192.168.1.1
<Macer> maybe a dropdown menu
<Macer> and you should see dsl or pppoe
<Macer> by default it probably has dhcp
<Macer> like i said. they're not all the same
<Macer> when you choose pppoe or dsl it will make areas to put in your login/password
<abhayiit> there is lan ,dhcp,dhcp relay andinternet connection configuration
<Macer> internet connection configuration
<Macer> would have it
<abhayiit> in internet connection there is a default and options to add new etc
<Macer> on the router?
<abhayiit> Macer: sorry I didnt got u
<BluesKaj> abhayiit:  best to stick with the defaults on the router , take the network manager back to default as well
<abhayiit> BluesKaj: but with defaults nothing is happening
<Macer> abhayiit: is it a router/modem?
<abhayiit> i.e no internet
<Macer> ie: it does both?
<Macer> or do you have a dsl modem connected to  a router?
<abhayiit> Macer: actually I dont know properly
<Macer> are there 1 or 2 devices?
<Macer> connected to your phone line
<abhayiit> only 1 device
<BluesKaj> abhayiit:  what's the name on the device
<Macer> ok so it goes from phone line and has ethernet ports on it?
<abhayiit> teracom
<abhayiit> Macer: yes u are correct
<Macer> then look around the screens for a section that says "dsl" heh
<Macer> or maybe "internet connection"
<Programmer_>  how  do i make my resolution set a certain way when vga is connected. automatically
<abhayiit> Macer: I selected Internet connection'
<Macer> yeah
<Macer> it would be underneath configuration ... internet conenction
<Macer> do you see any pull down menus??
<abhayiit> Macer: in internet connection there is a default one and options to add new
<Macer> the default one is already there?
<Macer> pick the default one
<abhayiit> yes
<abhayiit> ok
<Programmer_> anyone?
<abhayiit> Macer: should I edit the default one
<Macer> Programmer_: i found out that you can't :-/
<Macer> abhayiit: yes
<Macer> Programmer_: i had the same problem connecting my hdmi
<abhayiit> done
<Macer> what do you see?
<BluesKaj> Programmer_:  system settings>monitor&Display
<Programmer_> that sucks ass
<Macer> Programmer_: may be different for other cards. i know intel can't do it
<Programmer_> BluesKaj, i meant in a way that windows 7 does. so you dont have to touch the settings at all
<Programmer_> yeah im on intel
<abhayiit> vpi,vci,service category,peak cell rate
<Macer> Programmer_: heh. yeah i ran into that a little while ago
<abhayiit> Sustainable Cell Rate
<Macer> cell rate?
<BluesKaj> Programmer_:  ain't no such thing , once set tho it should stick
<Macer> it's a cell phone dsl ?
<abhayiit> no landline dsl
<Programmer_> i remove it occassionally
<Macer> oh
<Macer> do you see a menu
<Macer> that says dsl home?
<Programmer_> only time i connect it is when im lazy and way to lay in the bed and surf the web
<abhayiit> yes
<Macer> try there
<abhayiit> there is a dsl home
<abhayiit> I clicked on it and there is management server andcwm parameters
<Macer> kind of odd your phone company didn't have this set up for you already :)
<abhayiit> Macer: what should I select out of the two
<Macer> you don't see pppoe?
<abhayiit> no
<Macer> http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-347725-bsnl-teracom-wireless-router-configuration
<Macer> maybe that will help you more ;)
<Macer> it is difficult for me to do it without being able to see it
<Macer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J8vouAk4ew
<Macer> there is a video for you ;)
<Macer> step by step
<abhayiit> Macer: mine is not a wireless
<FloodBotK1> Macer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Macer> doesn't matter..... the wireless and wired act the same... wired is even less steps because you don't have to do the wifi stuff
<abhayiit> thanks macer I will try it
<abhayiit> :)
<Macer> oh i'm sorry
<Macer> not a good video to use.. it only shows the wireless config
<abhayiit> Macer: I will try with the tutorial
<Macer> http://www.calcutta.bsnl.co.in/dataoneinstall/pppoe12a.html
<Macer> there you go :)
<Macer> look at step 5
<Macer> that's where you are
<abhayiit> thanks Macer
<Macer> http://www.corenetworkz.com/2010/06/configure-internet-connection-in-bsnl.html
<Macer> that one has pictures
<Macer> ;)
<BluesKaj> I never had dsl ethernet network problems with any routers in linux , they just auto connected ...of course later I dumped networkmanager in favour of configuring the interfaces and resolv.conf files manually
<Macer> wow
<Macer> i just realized.. in the IM app.. what happened to all the other options?
<Macer> like getting more plugins (like otr) and getting more styles?
<Macer> it's just konversation isn't it?
<Macer> oh. not konversation. hm. what was it called before?
<BluesKaj> konversation bases it's look on your global settings in appearances in application and worspace in system settings , the settings in knoverstion are restricted to fonts , colours etc
<Macer> BluesKaj: the IM app... i can't remember what it used to be called
<Macer> but it used to have a lot more options
<BluesKaj> kopete?
<Macer> yes kopete
<Macer> it is missing options now
<Macer> such as im window themes
<Macer> and otr
<Macer> oh. i guess it's not kopete... it's an off brand knockoff
<Macer> heh
<abhayiit> Macer: thanks for your help
<Macer> oh.. it's a telepathy front end
<Macer> so kde uses telepathy now it seems
<Macer> abhayiit: did you get it working?
<abhayiit> yes it is working now
<BluesKaj> kopete was dropped in favour of kde imcontacts, doesn't seem to have a name
<Macer> wow.. it also doesn't adhere to the overall theme
<BluesKaj> Macer:  some ppl still use pidgin
<Macer> using a dark theme in kde still has it using black txt with a black background
<Macer> BluesKaj: probably for all the features
<Macer> i hate using pidgin because you lose the kde integration
<BluesKaj> Macer:  dark themes seem to suffer i kde
<BluesKaj> in
<Macer> i hate having redundant apps ;) like 4 web browsers heh
<Macer> i would love to just use rekonq but it doesn't work with the synology dsm
<Macer> which is a bit important
<BluesKaj> rekonq is hopeless , some still use konqueror , but it's not up to par anymore either
<Macer> i disagree
<Macer> i think rekonq is great
<Macer> other than it not working with my synology stuff it was actually working quite well
<BluesKaj> well , to each his own , doesn't work here very well at all
<Macer> heh. i should try it again
<Macer> it was working great until i updated the dsm :-/
<Macer> other than that tho i didn't really have many problems
<Macer> it's very close to being a viable browser
<abhayiit> I am having laptop heating problem while using ubuntu.I have tried all the available tweaks that I found on google .but no use can someone help me
<abhayiit> I am having laptop heating problem while using ubuntu.I have tried all the available tweaks that I found on google .but no use can someone help me
<lordievader> !patience | abhayiit
<ubottu> abhayiit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> abhayiit:  have you updated/upgraded kubuntu lately ?
<abhayiit> BluesKaj: I use ubuntu 12.04
<abhayiit> not kubuntu
<BluesKaj> then you should ask in #ubuntu , abhayiit
<Zeel> ?
<Zeel> How do you do a nat connection via SSID on virtual pc?
<Zeel> the virtual pc is a kubuntu install
<bazhang> virtual pc the microsoft product?
<Zeel> can't connect via nat on a windows 7 host
<roney> What virtualization tool are you running?
<Zeel> yes microsoft product
<bazhang> thats not really a kubuntu question Zeel
<Zeel> The virtualizaiton tool is virtual pc
<Zeel> its a valid question...
<roney> Yeah, bazhang is right. That's really a Kubuntu question. But, IIRC correctly, most virtualization softwares have a config tool to deal with networks.
<roney> thats not really*
<bazhang> Zeel, its a valid virtual pc networking question
<Zeel> What's the su password?
<goodtime> your password i bet
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lordievader> Zeel: Root account is disabled by default. So "su" will not work. To use elevated privileges use sudo.
<Zeel> btw, virtual box worked fine with kubuntu
<Zeel> virtual pc is proprietary to microsoft products
<goodtime> virtual box is fussy like that
<Zeel> lol
<goodtime>  i dont like it
<Zeel> Thanks, lordievader...
<lordievader> No problem, Zeel ;)
<mikkle> My panel with only icon-tasks doesn't automatically resize when I set the minimum size to its lowest and maximum to its highest
<mikkle> it works for the default task manager though...weird
<mikkle> yes
<ovidiu-florin> I keep receiving this notification: A new widget has become available on the network:
<ovidiu-florin> Network Management on linux-np0r.site - Network status and control utility
<keithzg> Hmm, tomahawk has only one major flaw for me: it doesn't notice my play/pause button unless I have the application in focus (and unlike Amarok, etc it doesn't show up as a component in the SystemSettings global shortcuts config, so I can't apparently set that up easily).
<lordievader> keithzg: Does it have some command line options/dbus?
<keithzg> lordievader: according to a forum post from february last year it does implement the MPRIS2 media player spec via dbus
<lordievader> keithzg: You might be able to control it through there. Set it up in a bash script and call the script with a global key-shortcut.
<keithzg> lordievader: yeah, looking into that right now; I see at least some folks have done so for Clementine (http://wiki.clementine-player.googlecode.com/git/MPRIS.wiki ) so it shouldn't be too hard for me to figure this out :)
<lordievader> keithzg: I believe my clemetine/music-control script also uses mpris, I'll take a look.
<lordievader> Hmm it doesn't, it just simply calls clementine -t (or something)...
<lordievader> keithzg: This works though with mpris (still clementine): qdbus org.mpris.clementine /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.Play
<keithzg> lordievader: Sadly for tomahawk "No such object path '/Player'"
<lordievader> keithzg: What options does it give for "qdbus org.mpris.tomahawk" <- I think it is that?
<keithzg> lordievader: /,/AudioOutputs,/AudioOutputs/0,/org,/org/mpris,/org/mpris/MediaPlayer2
<lordievader> keithzg: I think you need /org/mpris/MediaPLayer2
<keithzg> lordievader: As the second argument, replacing /Player?  Still no such object path. Hmm . . .
<lordievader> keithzg: Yes so your command becomes: qdbus org.mpris.tomahawk /org/mpris/MediaPlayer2
<lordievader> keithzg: I'll download tomahawk, and check it out ;)
<keithzg> lordievader: :) Although I think I might have it, actually . . . I just copy-pasted your line like a script kiddie, that was the issue
<keithzg> lordievader: Not sure quite where the typo is, but "qdbus org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.tomahawk /org/mpris/MediaPlayer2 org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player.PlayPause" works fine!
<lordievader> keithzg: Ah yes, I didn't have tomahawk installed had to guess for a bit.
<keithzg> lordievader: Well, you got ridiculously close, and it solved this in the end for me, so many thanks :)
<lordievader> keithzg: No problem ;)
<lordievader> keithzg: If you use more that one music player what you could do is build a check in your bash script to check what program is running. It's what my script does :)
<keithzg> lordievader: Good idea, that makes sense
<SonikkuAmerica> *sigh* I haz problem: Ever since I plugged in my Logitech H540 into my Fujitsu T4220 running Quantal, I can't get the sound to work properly...
<SonikkuAmerica> Logitech H540 is a USB headset...
<JosefStalin> !ops | bazhang
<SonikkuAmerica> JosefStalin: That rules applies across the *buntu channel community... (and you don't have to send it to a particular person)
<SonikkuAmerica> *rule
<SonikkuAmerica> (2: 8 minutes) *sigh* I haz problem: Ever since I plugged in my Logitech H540 into my Fujitsu T4220 running Quantal, I can't get the sound to work properly...
<jussi> SonikkuAmerica: I assume you ave been in system settings and set the headset as default? and in kmix and adjusted the headset settings there?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep. Even went to Phonon.
<jussi> SonikkuAmerica: can you define " I can't get the sound to work properly..."
<jussi> ie. what is "not working properly" ?
<SonikkuAmerica> jussi: Sure, it typically happens when connecting and disconnecting: when I do one or the other, sounds and music cease to play.
<SonikkuAmerica> jussi: Then when I re-set the playback to "built-in audio," it doesn't work until I reboot.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oops! False alarm, it works now! (I had rebooted previously) Thanks anyway! ::facepalms::
 * jussi hugs SonikkuAmerica
 * SonikkuAmerica grins like an idiot
<chema> hola
<chema> salut
<lordievader> Hey chema, how are you?
<chema> my name is chema
<chema> spanishhhhh
<chema> yo
<lordievader> !es | chema
<ubottu> chema: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<volkan> hello, how can I generate a PGP key for Launchpad under Kubuntu?
<lordievader> volkan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<volkan> lordievader: thanks. will try it out.
<lordievader> No problem, volkan. Through that guide I created my own Launchpad PGP key ;)
<volkan> lordievader: i think i did :D.thanks again
<TheSilentDrifter> Hey, I am running Kubuntu 12.10, and I cannot seem to get my iPhone 4 to sync with gtkpod, Amarok, or rhythmbox
<TheSilentDrifter> hello?
<zebra> echo hello
<zebra> hello
<zebra> why
<zebra> hello 2
<zebra10> echo hello
<zebra10> hellp
<zebra10> hola
<zebra> great
<zebra10> hhh
<zebra> hh
<zebra> great
<zebra10> test 1
<zebra> test 2
<zebra> hola
<zebra> ddd
#kubuntu 2013-03-27
<Bradley24> how do i configure the desktop so that by using a hot-key or a mouse click (it used to be middle mouse click) to bring up the ability to cascade or tile all the windows on the desktop?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Bradley24> How does one configure KDE/Kubuntu so that by using a hot-key or a mouse click the window manager cascades all the windows on that desktop?
<lordievader> Good morning
<eagles0513875> hey lordievader
<totalanonymity> hey guys, i have not installed kubuntu 12.04 since some time now and now im here confused by  "additional driver" problems ... ok for iam german i try to translate the four possibilities i have to choose from for my radeon graphics card. 1.experimental amd binary Xorg  2.proprietary 3.proprietary (**experimental** beta) 4. proprietary (updates)
<totalanonymity> which one should i use ?
<totalanonymity> and what is this experimental amd binary stuff about ? its the first time ive seen it
<lordievader> totalanonymity: For me in 12.04 option 4 didn't work, so I used option 2 there. However in 12.10 option 4 did work for me.
<lordievader> totalanonymity: The other options are new to me too, haven't seen them before. Perhaps it is due to the .2 release of Precise?
<totalanonymity> well the disk i installed it from is about 1 year old and i cant remember that i ve seen that option before so i guess it came updates ... well its just interesting what differences it would do to my system
<lordievader> totalanonymity: Do you know how to use the text version of the jockey?
<lordievader> Jockey = additional drivers thingie
<totalanonymity> just roughly
<totalanonymity> why?
<lordievader> totalanonymity: It is usefull to know if the driver fails and you are stuck at a black screen when you try to start X.
<totalanonymity> ok well i didnt know that , i guess i will give that a try :) so thank u dude !
<invariant> Jockey: most worthless application ever.
<Captain_Proton> was that a ? or a statment :P
<zord> buon giornio
<zord> prima esperienza linux
<lordievader> !es | zord
<ubottu> zord: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zord> good morning
<lordievader> Or is it italian?
<zord> ys
<lordievader> We got that too :)
<lordievader> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zord> tanks
<lordievader> No problem
<_droid> hello people, I'm new to kubuntu and want to migrate my emails which are all stored in outlook2007 to kmail. now i searched with google for a solution but it is either migrating FROM kmail or migrating TO thunderbird. can someone help
<Tm_T> _droid: I would migrate those mails to imap server
<Tm_T> after that it wouldn't matter what client you would be using with it
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> since monday every morning I find my computer frozen. This is my work computer and this one usualy is not turned off except for hollydays.
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Is it X that freezes or everything?
<ovidiu-florin> everything
<ovidiu-florin> this error something was printed on the screen
<ovidiu-florin> I'll show the pictures in a few moments
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Yes than syslog or dmesg log.
<ovidiu-florin> something with CPU stuck for 22 seconds
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Hmm yes, I'm starting to think dmesg is a better place to start. I believe I'm correct in stating that the dmesg log is the kernel log.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7bhY8WXXh_IWnFhc29SSUpqbHM/edit?usp=sharing
<ovidiu-florin> syslog
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L2RhT08_PF8vG8zUHMVXPA-SFSp-WvE2vAA_zWU06Vc/edit?usp=sharing
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You know pastebinit can be quite usefull for these kind of things.
<ovidiu-florin> dmesg
<lordievader> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ovidiu-florin> I know
<ovidiu-florin> but there is a limit of characters
<ovidiu-florin> 45 000 lines is a bit much for a pastebin
<_droid1> Tm_T: well i have configured my account to pop for a long time
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You want to bit before the restart... not everything :P
<ovidiu-florin> I can't exactly tell when the restart was made from that log file
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Neither can I... :(
<ovidiu-florin> the first line in the syslog
<ovidiu-florin> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 23s! [kwin:1951]
<ovidiu-florin> that kept showing up
<ovidiu-florin> and then just some 5 lined hex code
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Would it be kwin? Are you using Xrender?
<ovidiu-florin> not sure how to check?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> OpenGL
<ovidiu-florin> if what I can see from system settings -> desktop effects -> advanced it what I'm looking for
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Hmm... Every mention of the soft lockup mentions kwin.
<ovidiu-florin> every day before I leave work, I lock the session: ctrl+alt+ L
<ovidiu-florin> and then the screen saver starts (asciquarium)
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Does it have a ATI/AMD card?
<ovidiu-florin> in the morning I move the mouse and type my keyboard
<ovidiu-florin> Nvidia card
<ovidiu-florin> this started happening since monday
<ovidiu-florin> I have this Kubuntu installed for a few months and the same version on the home computer
<ovidiu-florin> 12.04 with backports
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Did you update kwin?
<ovidiu-florin> if it showed up in the updates, then Yes
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: apt log is in /var/log/apt/history
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You could try switching the kwin renderer to Xrender (CPU) and see if the problem persists. If it no longer persists it is probably the video card driver. (Or so I think)
<ovidiu-florin> in 2013-03-07 upgrade to libkwinglutils1abi1:amd64 (4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.2~ppa1, 4.10.1b-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.2~ppa1)
<ovidiu-florin> also libkwineffects1abi4:amd64
<ovidiu-florin> and libkwinnvidiahack4:amd64
<ovidiu-florin> that is all
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: nvidiahack nice name for a lib. Like I said try Xrender. I need to go. Good luck with your problem!
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I've switched to Xrender with native
<Parrillo> ciao
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> I'm going to do a memtest, be right back
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<goodtime> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi again
<ovidiu-florin> how do I change from Kwin to Xrender?
<goodtime> change?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced -> Renderer from OpenGL to XRender.
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I did it right then
<ovidiu-florin> thank you lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> performed a memtest = ok
<ovidiu-florin> now, Just wait untill tomorrow :D
<lordievader> Hehe.
<ovidiu-florin> and if averything is ok, I'll start next week investigating more in this problem
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: If it is solved check out the nVidia driver...
<ovidiu-florin> that could also be an issue
<gennro> Morning!
<lordievader> Good afternoon gennro
<gennro> heh
<gennro> I have a problem with Kubuntu 13.04 Beta1 on install......
<lordievader> gennro: Support for Raring is in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<gennro> ah ok, thanks
<yura> Hello
<ovidiu-florin> hello Guest52119
<Guest52119> after upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 I have got a an error after some time
<Guest52119> KLauncher available through D-Bus, call failed start_service_by_desktop_path
<Guest52119> i launch few apps and after some time/non-understandable reasons it's shows this error, close all apps and don't make possible to start new instances
<Guest52119> 12. 04 doesn't had such bug for me
<Guest52119> does anybody know how to resolve this?
<lordievader> Good evening
<BluesKaj> good afternoon
<lordievader> ;)
<[Relic]> what all should I remove before switching to a new vid card; I am sure I will need to reinstall everything but I want it detecting and storing the info for the new card w/o the old interfering
<BluesKaj> [Relic]:  no need to reinstall everything for a new graphics card , just install the  driver in additional drivers afyer resetting the new card as default in the BIOS
<BluesKaj> afyer=after
<[Relic]> so any X settings that exist will be rewritten?
<BluesKaj> [Relic]:  there is no xorg.conf  unless you have written one specifically
<BluesKaj> if it's nvidia card then you can do nvidia-xconfig after installing the driver, [Relic]
<[Relic]> far as I know the driver is current so I am guessing I should just need to do nvidia-xconfig after switching
<BluesKaj> [Relic]:  try checking the drivers available in "additonal drivers" , in kmenu>system to make sure the correct one is activated
<palasso> I read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#QuantalQuetzal.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Secure_Boot
<palasso> Is Kubuntu 13.04 going to support secure boot?
<BluesKaj> palasso:  best to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> palasso: Do you have a machine which supports secure boot? I believe we needed testers who could test secure-boot.
<palasso> lordievader, not yet... I might buy one in the next couple of months
<[Relic]> Everything appears normal except the gpu temp which seems quite low but this is a much newer card
<BluesKaj> [Relic]:  which nvidia card is it ?
<[Relic]> 430gt
<BluesKaj> techlife:  check your connection , you're flooding the channel
<[Relic]> replaced the 8600gt that had the fan die on it
<luk-> Hi i'm trying to enable error/warning on php but i can't. I tryed to put error_reporting(-1); in my php file  and in the php.ini but no errors appear, just a white screen. Any idea? i'm running my server in localhost (ps i've 2 php.ini, one in the apache2 folder, the other one in the php5 folder)
<lordievader> luk-: Are you running Apache(2)?
<luk-> yes
<lordievader> Oh nvm, do you have access to the logs?
<lordievader> luk-: /var/log/apache2
<luk-> ok i'm checking
<lordievader> luk-: There is an error.log in there. Usually php errors get logged there, for me at least ;)
<luk-> yes i see but they're not detailed
<luk-> it just report the access
<luk-> ah no there's error.log :D
<luk-> perfect! thank you! lordievader
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<DarthFrog> Does anyone have any idea why "dpkg -i libssl1.0.0_1.0.0e-2ubuntu4.5_i386.deb"  would hang at the setting up stage?
<DarthFrog>  /var/log/dpkg.log ends with: 2013-03-27 12:43:02 status half-configured libssl1.0.0 1.0.0e-2ubuntu4.5
<DarthFrog> that timestamp is about 12 minutes old and the commandline is still on "Setting up ..".
<[Relic]> Is there something that can show the nvidia card temp in the tray area in the area by the clock?
<DarthFrog> [Relic]:  That'd be useful.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog:  checking the repos , libssl1.0.0.i386 is the default ...is yours an upgrade ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  The machine is on 12.04.2 and I'm trying to recover from a dist-upgrade a few days ago where libssl1.0.0 hung.
<DarthFrog> As it's doing now.  I removed it and am trying to re-install it.
<giantpune> hi, ive got a laptop on kubuntu 120.4 that ive been using fine for the past couple weeks.  today i shut it down, replaced the ram, and when i booted it up, im getting this issue
<giantpune> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213614/waiting-for-network-configuration-problem
<giantpune> i have booted a liveusb of kubuntu and i am able to get the internet there, and all the ram is recognized
<BluesKaj> [Relic]:  check the widget downloads in the panel
<lordievader> giantpune: Are you talking about the wifi or the lan card? Is there a mention of these in /etc/network/interfaces?
<giantpune> i usually use wifi.  ive never even plugged in a lan cable to this computer
<giantpune> something just happened, and the wifi came up without me doing anything.  i wonder if its going to make me wait at every boot now for 3 minutes :S
<lordievader> giantpune: Can you check if there is something in /etc/network/interfaces?
<[Relic]> sadly simple nvidia v2 is like 2x or 3x my tray size
<giantpune> lordievader, i have an entry for "auto lo" and "auto eth0"
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  I seem to have fixed it. :-)
<lordievader> giantpune: That should be allright, you could try moving the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file to some other dir.
<lordievader> giantpune: That solution fixes the problem for my VMs.
<Gregor3000> well that's just great. SAFE updates messed up the computer
<Gregor3000> come on!!!!
<giantpune> hmm.  it happened again.  i sat around and waited a bit and it eventually it asked me for the password to kwallet.  once i give it that, the network stuff comes up.
<Gregor3000> mouse is not working, keyboar dis different that it was set btu i came into KDE
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog: good !
<giantpune> so i think i need to tell it not to use kwallet for the wifi password stuff?
<Gregor3000> how do i get to grub? i tried with shif but it ignores me
<Gregor3000> shift
<Gregor3000> any way to redo the updates? the only update it couldn't do was cromium security update.
<BluesKaj> Gregor3000:  left shift immediately after the bios screen
<lordievader> giantpune: If you use the kde network manager it automatically ties into kwallet, I think.
<giantpune> yeah.  i think i had told it to store the password in an unencrypted file on my other laptop, which is why it doesnt hang at startup
<Gregor3000> yes. it ignores me.
<Gregor3000> now what?
<Gregor3000> how do i redo updates or get to the older version?
<BluesKaj> try nomodeset
<giantpune> if you use encrypted storage you have to wait for kwallet and it slows down the whole bootup
<BluesKaj> !nomodest
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Gregor3000> nomodeset? why? it wasn't necessary before and i do get into KDE normally. i even get info about a new update and all. only mouse doesn't work. keyboard works, but is not the one i use but porbably default USA keyboard or something
<Gregor3000> besides i can't get into grub
<mikkle> Is it possible to move the trash folder off my home drive and to my secondary storage drive?
<mikkle> my home folder is on a relatively small SSD, and sometimes I delete large amounts of data on my secondary drive which gets throw to my SSD
<Gregor3000> mikkle i think if you delete with shift it doesn't go into trash but is deleted "completelly"
<mikkle> Gregor, I know, but that's not what I want either
<mikkle> I want a trash bin but just not on my SSD
<[Relic]> any idea where the plasmoid stuff is stored maybe I can figure out how to resize this thing
<mikkle> If I create a trash folder on my secondary drive and create a symlink in ~/.local/share/ to it, would that work?
<mikkle> provided permissions are set properly?
<mikkle> can someone confirm whether the trash is located in ~/.local/share/ ?
<mikkle> (I have a tash folder there.)
<Gregor3000> aha i got into older kernel now. so how do i remove the new one and reinstall/redo the updates?
<jman074> hello everyone
<jman074> i have a pid for a program that runs good but just shuts down randomly at will. is there a code to make it priority
<lordievader> Hey jman074, how have you been?
<lordievader> jman074: You can change it's nice level, but if the program segfaults there is not much you can do.
<jman074> busier then ever with work and school.
<jman074> im not sure what its doin it just shuts down at random. no error messages or anything
<lordievader> jman074: What program are we talking about?
<jman074> so how have you been
<jman074> transmission bittorrent client
<lordievader> jman074: I'm doing good ;). Do you run transmission in daemon mode? Anyhow with the -e flag you can specify a log file.
<jman074> im still a little slow what do you mean daemon mode
<lordievader> jman074: A daemon is some service that runs in the background (you don't see it running).
<jman074> no i don't run it in that mode. umm when it shuts down i type top in the terminal and its not there
<lordievader> jman074: Check the man-page for transmission to see what the log flag is. It is probably -e, can you check it this is correct. Also what command do you use to start transmission?
<jman074> type man-page in terminal?
<lordievader> jman074: man transmission* (*not literally transmission* I don't know what the command is...)
<lordievader> Use tab, that will autocomplete
<jman074> there is an icon i use to open it on the desktop
<lordievader> jman074: Ok, what command does the icon use? ;)
<jman074> yeh nothings workin
<jman074> wait got it
<jman074> now what am i looking for
<jman074> i don't see log flag
<FloodBotK1> jman074: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> jman074: What is the command?
<jman074> man transmission-gtk
<jman074> internet is actin slow on moment
<lordievader> jman074: You are probably running transmission :P
<lordievader> Welcome back, jman074
<jman074> crazy computer
<jman074> lol
<cahir> :)
<jman074> did you get that link
<jman074> ?
<lordievader> jman074: Nope, guess not.
<jman074> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653524/
<lordievader> Well that's usefull -.-
<jman074> booger
<jman074> lol
<jman074> hold on
<jman074> sorry
<lordievader> jman074: This might work though, for logging I mean: "transmission-gtk >> /var/log/transmission.log"
<jman074> permission denied
<jman074> i even typed sudo in front of it
<lordievader> jman074: Thought that would happen. "sudo touch /var/log/transmission.log; sudo chmod 777 /var/log/transmission.log" and then the afore mentioned command again.
<jman074> when i type the command  nothing happens
<lordievader> jman074: Correct, nothing should happen. First you make an empty file, second you make it writable to all. And then you start transmission while piping all the console output to the file you've just created. You might want to use "transmission-gtk >> /var/log/transmission.log&" though <- the & puts it in the background.
<jman074> o0o. so now instead of runnin the file like i have been type the for mentioned line and it will run
<lordievader> jman074: With "tail -f /var/log/transmission.log" you can see what is logged.
<lordievader> Hopefully something usefull is logged...
<lordievader> Yes, the idea is that it runs with some logging, and hopefully usefull. So that when it crashes you can take a look at the log and perhaps see what the error is.
<jman074> sweet
<jman074> im curious now.
<lordievader> jman074: With "tail -f /var/log/transmission.log" you can see what is logged.
<jman074> lol
<jman074> nothin yet
<jman074> lol
<lordievader> jman074: Hmm, empty file?
<jman074> no result when typed
<lordievader> jman074: Does "cat /var/log/transmission.log" show anything? You are running transmission right?
<jman074> correct
<jman074> no result
<lordievader> jman074: Hmm, I guess transmission doesn't output anything then...
<jman074> thats whats wierd when it closes thats it no lagging or anything no error messages
<lordievader> jman074: In the console you mean?
<lordievader> Bbl.
<k1ck-soee> omfg :/ how can i logout from this stupid ubunut one client and login on differet account ?
<jman074> by disabling the account
<jman074> but you should be able to open multiple accounts at once
<soee> jman074, how can i disable account
<jman074> what program are you using to log into it
<soee> ubuntu one client
<jman074> one sec
<jman074> what happens when you click disconnect in account infor
<soee> jman074, ok i finally logout
<soee> dont know why but last hoour i couldnt
<jman074> k
<Bradley24> How does one configure KDE/Kubuntu so that by using a hot-key or a mouse click the window manager cascades all the windows on that desktop?
<mimmo> ciaooo
<Soru_> Bradley24: Add the "show desktop" plasmoid to the system tray and configure it with for example, alt + D
<SebastianM> what could be the reason,  why some chars like ^ do not work?
<SebastianM> the program "xev" gives out ^ when typing it
<SebastianM> but no other program gives it out
<Soru_> I don't know... Someone can help SebastianM?
#kubuntu 2013-03-28
<goodtime> what seem to be the matter Soru_
<goodtime> what seem to be the matter Soru_
<goodtime> who needs help
<Soru___> goodtime: Sorry!
<Soru___> Nothing
<Soru___> Thank you!
<m_tadeu> hi...my micrphone is not working
<fuzzwaltz> Hello, flash video plugin installed, but in place of video is a black box, any ideas to fix? please
<GahteredPain2> Hi.. anyone experienced with KDE/KDM and Fingerprint-Readers?
<Guest6550> any ideas why my laptop won't shut down? It hands on the "Power off." message
<Guest6550> hangs*
<murthy> Guest6550: no disk activity when it hangs?
<Guest6550> murthy: no nothing, it just stands there, not even ctrl alt del works, i have to turn it off manually
<Guest6550> murthy: it's the same in ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and opensuse 12.1, 2 and 3. have no idea where to look anymore
<murthy> Guest6550: there is a way to turn it off safely, instead of doing it manually. you can press alt+printscreen+s and then press alt+printscreen+b, this will write all the data to the disk and restart the computer, this way its a bit safe
<murthy> Guest6550: about the problem,
<murthy> Guest6550: whats your kde version and kubuntu version?
<Guest6550> murthy: kubuntu is freshly installed 12.04 and updated to the max (no outside repos)
<Guest6550> and kde is i guess 4.8
<murthy> Guest6550: can you try something?
<Guest6550> murthy: i can try whatever, the laptop is freshyl installed and not even for me, so
<murthy> Guest6550: goto settings-> power management
<murthy> Guest6550: is there a column on the left?
<Guest6550> yup
<murthy> Guest6550: is there an item called energy savings?
<Guest6550> yes
<murthy> Guest6550: on the right what option is set for"when power button is pressed"?
<Guest6550> it's set to show the dialog window
<murthy> Guest6550: change it to shutdown
<murthy> Guest6550: then press apply button
<Guest6550> ok
<Guest6550> so, i press it now? :D
<murthy> Guest6550: ya :)
<Guest6550> ok, see you in a while
<mb___> murthy: nope, it froze again
<murthy> mb___: so did you close the irc window before you pressed the power button?
<mb___> i don't think i did lol, but that shouldn't be an issue? i mean, there is now way i can ensure that the man who will inherit this computer will do so every time
<murthy> mb___: i asked because your previous nick closed the connection, that happens when the client is closed, so my guess is that some process is blocking the shutdown process. when the system hangs can you open a tty?
<mb___> murthy: no, after it hangs i can't do a thing, if i open it beforehand, it just states that the eth0 interface is down and hangs on a message "Power off."
<murthy> mb___: no keyboard response in tty?
<mb___> murthy: this is the last thing in the log before the new boot: 28.03.2013. 10:59:11	mb-MTC	rsyslogd-2039	Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<mb___> murthy: no, absolutely nothing
<murthy> mb___: is there a harddisk indicator led in laptop?
<mb___> murthy: yesw
<murthy> mb___: when the system hangs, press "alt+printscreen+s"   and see if the harddisk led for activity, if there is activity  everytime you press the key combination then the kernel hasn't crashed
<mb___> murthy ok, on it
<mb___> murthy: nope, no activity at all
<murthy> mb___: what is the kernel version?
<mb___> 3.2.0-39-generic-pae
<mb___> murthy: most forums i googled up said it's an "acpi" problem, but i've tried all possible settings and nothing helped
<murthy> mb___: do you have a live cd with any other kernel version? livecds of ubuntu 12.10 or 13.04  would be better
<mb___> well, yesterday i had the same issue with opensuse 12.3, and it has 3.5 or 3.7,  not sure
<murthy> mb___: have you tried the grub acpi options?
<mb___> tried with "off" and "force"
<mimmo> aiuto
<murthy> mb___: can you try using the this command in tty "sudo shutdown -h now" ?
<mb___> murthy: sure, but i think i tried it before, or some variation
<mb___> brb
<mb___> murthy: froze as before
<murthy> mb___: you tried all the acpi options in the bios?
<mb___> this laptop has a ridiculously small number of bios options, only boot order and time/date, nothing related to acpi
<murthy> mb___: give me the laptop model number
<mb___> murthy: good luck with that, it's a Forcebook 8258i
<murthy> mb___: can you paste the kernel log? use paste.kde.org
<mb___> sure, just a sec
<mb___> http://paste.kde.org/711074/
<murthy> checking
<murthy> mb___: from where did you get this log?
<mb___> from the kde log viewer
<mb___> kernel section
<murthy> mb___: paste the file /var/log/kern.log
<mb___> k
<idiot> hello
<idiot> May i ask a question?
<mb___> just a sec, rekonq is acting up
<moar> ok
<moar> i just wonder if kubuntu malfunctions well with kernel 3.2.40-grse
<moar> also i'd like to know if it's more suitable for gnome or kde or that depends on the reason i use the box for?
<mb___> murthy: http://paste.kde.org/711080/
<mb___> murthy: looks the same as the last one tho, on first glance
<murthy> mb___: i am checking the log, can you wait?
<murthy> mb___: i think i found something
<mb___> k, what? :D
<murthy> mb___: From the log i can see that a nepomuk service segfaults, i am wondering if that can block the shutdown process
<mb___> maybe it can, but xubuntu and opensuse don't have nepomuk :/ i'm pretty sure it's a deeper problem
<murthy> mb___: ya, at least we have a clue
<mb___> or do we :D
<_droid> hi people, i have isntalled kubuntu. now I'am a former windows user and I use thunderbird as my default mail client which i do also today. Now when I want to click onto a link that is mentioned in an email for example,  it asks me with what application do I want to open it. Now since I'm new with kubuntu, how do I tell thunderbird to use my firefox?
<murthy> mb___:  it says the system is using legacy suspend/resume methods that might be a cause, you need to check the bios settings.
<mb___> there is nothing in the bios concerning that :/
<murthy> mb___: that is very strange
<murthy> _droid: do you get a dialog to select the program?
<mb___> murthy: well, it's a crappy laptop, to say the least
<murthy> mb___: I doubt that you are not doing the right thing to get the bios settings and my guess is you are seeing one part of the bios settings and not the actual full one
<mb___> murthy: well, i can assure you that it's the whole thing
<murthy> mb___: some bios settings can be accessed thought an app provided by the company from the OS
<murthy> _droid: to select firefox, select /usr/bin/firefox file
<mb___> murthy: it's really not the case, it is a croatian made laptop from chinese parts, with little or no documentation. i feel silly just typing this
<murthy> mb___: other operating systems work well?
<mb___> windows xp shut down well, haven't tried the rest
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<ovidiu-florin> hello lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> at work...
<ovidiu-florin> tech support this week...
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You were the one where the pc froze right? Did it freeze today?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: how about you?
<ovidiu-florin> I've changed the video driver and left it on Xrander over night
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I'm doing good ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try OpenGL again tonight
<ovidiu-florin> after I finish my shift
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: It didn't freeze today? With the Xrender?
<ovidiu-florin> no it did not
<lordievader> Hmm, ok. That is interesting.
<ovidiu-florin> I suspect it was because the driver was unstable, and I had to change my video card a few weeks ago
<ovidiu-florin> and after I've changed it I did not reinstall / install other driver
<lordievader> That might very well be the problem.
<ovidiu-florin> I thought it was weird.... since my other computers did not manifest this problem
<lordievader> Each computer is different.
<ovidiu-florin> Yes but I allways use the Nvidia current updates driver
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: thank you for your help yesterday
<lordievader> No problem, ovidiu-florin ;)
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin:  I did exactly the same as you changing nvidia cards without changing the driver and I had some frezes , until reinsatlling the driver, then OpenGL and Native settings in desktop effects worked as they should
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: thank you for your confirmation
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin:  np , I had a 7600gt which died , so I replaced it with a 8400gs (good enough for my needs)
<ovidiu-florin> I have no ideea what I had and what I have... (don't really care - this is the work computer) the fan stopped on the old one so I had to change it.
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> this pc is my media server for our audio/video system so it's important to keep running, altho the pc itself is 5yrs old now
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: is it connected to a TV? or just as a file server?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin:  both the TV and Audio Receiver with the soundcard feeding the spdif signal ,  and DVI to HDMI on the TV
<ovidiu-florin> I'm also interested in doing something like that. could you please tell me more about your system?
<ovidiu-florin> How did you set it up?
<BluesKaj> my computer graphics card feeds the DVI(HDMI) video to the hdmi tv input , the soundcard digital out or spdif sends the audio to a digital to analog converter (DAC) input on my audio home theater receiver
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin: ^
<BluesKaj> some ppl who don't use a separate audio system from their tv can just feed the hdmi from the graphics card to the tv ,( hdmi also carries the digtal audio to the tv)
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> How do you set up the video card to also send audio to the HDMI? I have a video board with 2 DVI outputs and I'm using a standard HDMI cable with an DVI to HDMI converter.
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin:  it depends on the graphics card , some DVI to hdmi will carry the audio signal if you enable the spdif ( digital audio out)
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: that means that the video card also has spdif ?
<BluesKaj> enable spdif on the soundcard
<ovidiu-florin> I'll come back to this once I'm in front of the mentioned computer
<ovidiu-florin> this saturday most likely
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj:  thank you
<BluesKaj> hdmi looks for the digital audio by default afaik, hdmi can't carry an analog audio signal and shouldn't
<BluesKaj> ok , i should be around on Sat morning , thatwould be afternoon in europe :)
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin:  you're welcome :)
<gregor3000> I can'r install chromium update. previous attempt on updates crashed my mouse and changed keyboard to default it also seems as though the sound is gone
<gregor3000> it says error
<gregor3000> ; short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb running ./usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser
<lordievader> gregor3000: How are you updating chromium? Through apt-get?
<gregor3000> i went via muon. when i tried to install alsamixer i ofund out thta some updates (such as new kernel) actually never installed and were then installed along wiht alsamixer. however chromium still refuses to instal
<gregor3000> it didn't work with apt get
<lordievader> gregor3000: What has apt-get to say about the issue?
<gregor3000> would you like me to do it and give error report?
<lordievader> Yes, please try to update with apt-get and pastebin the output.
<gregor3000> ok got the sound to work now
<gregor3000> hold on.... i iam typing this form my netbook
<gregor3000> that would be me....
<gregor3001> and thi sis the apt-get process: http://pastebin.com/TSFPR9QA
<gregor3001> i mean upgrade
<gregor3001> note apt-get -f install didn't help. i tried before
<lordievader> Hmm pastebin.com doesn't seem to load. Could you upload it to paste.kde.org, gregor3000?
<gregor3001> http://paste.kde.org/711314/
<lordievader> gregor3000: Cleaning the archive might fix this "apt-get autoclean" should do this, verify that /var/cache/apt/archives is empty. Also you sould fix your sources.list file.
<gregor3001> yeah i know. getdeb and playdeb are "dead" unless i move to mirror
<gregor3001> apt/archives has 258 files and a partial directory (after autoclean command). can i /should i delete all these files?
<lordievader> gregor3000: Yes, especially the chromium ones ;)
<gregor3001> FINALLY!!!!! just one more thing if PPA is not existing anymore can i simply remove it from sources and no harm (and not updates) done?
<gregor3001> no updates
<lordievader> gregor3001: Ppa-purge is a better idea to remove a ppa. Restores the packages that are installed through the ppa.
<gregor3001> ok i will check the coumentaion on ppa pruge. thank you for now....
<lordievader> No problem, glad I could help. :)
<DavEd3464> hey
<SonikkuAmerica> (Hi! /quit)
<Guest62384> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey wolf, welcome to Kubuntu community support!
<Guest62384> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<Guest62384> catala, español france?
<Guest62384> tor?
<Guest62384> freenet?
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | Guest62384
<ubottu> Guest62384: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SonikkuAmerica> !fr | Guest62384
<ubottu> Guest62384: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> Guest62384:  do you have a question ?
<Guest62384> buenas SonikkuAmerica
<Guest62384> como desactivar, activar comodamente  en entorno grafico i facilmente el proxy freenet
<Guest62384> gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest62384: Escribe Ud. [ /join #ubuntu-es ] en su area de charla y presione Ud. ENTER (intro).
<BluesKaj> Guest62384:   /join #ubuntu-es
<foobArrr> some non-kde programs don't display the correct icons on buttons: eg gnome disks ( http://i.imagebanana.com/img/24nuwv0c/Selection_004.png ) or shutter ( http://i.imagebanana.com/img/bswpn4g9/shutter.png ). am I missing some package with icons? I installed gnome-icon-theme*, but that didn't fix it.
<SonikkuAmerica> I think it's an inconsistency problem, but I dunno how to fix it
<KDG-MACKDE> what is the keyboard for closeing windows on kUbuntu ? (command+W)
<lordievader> KDG-MACKDE: Alt + F4?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, Alt + F4 last I checked
<KDG-MACKDE> it do force closed?
<KDG-MACKDE> thanks:)
<lordievader> KDG-MACKDE: It closes the window, it is up to the application to show a confirmation. In somecases ctrl+q or ctrl+w might work too, though ctrl+w is more for tabs.
<KDG-MACKDE> yea know :( tab not windows :(
<KDG-MACKDE> can it be chane?
<lordievader> KDG-MACKDE: System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> Kwin -> Close Window
<KDG-MACKDE> thx :)
<SonikkuAmerica> That reminds me I need to change my workspace switcher shortcuts
<SonikkuAmerica> Ctrl+F4 = closing subwindows, not switching to WS #4
#kubuntu 2013-03-29
<adjen> hi
<adjen> i discover a new great exploit to get root take a look  http://ro0t.dyndns-server.com/
<lordievader> Good morning
<who_me> hello, is there any chance that the fox for kde bug #298895 will make it on the next respin of the LTS images ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 298895 in DSL "does not allow "Service" entry to be blank - can't connect" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298895
<who_me> s/fox/fix
<lordievader> who_me: Perhaps this question is better suited for #kubuntu-devel
<who_me> lordievader, thanks. I shall poke in there :)
<who_me> Is the KDE version that gets launched from the Live DVD/CD the same version with the one that gets installed in the case of LTS releases ?
<lordievader> who_me: What do you mean exactly?
<who_me> in the case of 12.04.2 there are surely some fixes that were made to KDE since the initial 12.04 launch. Those fixes are probably included in the packages that are installed, but is that updated code also running when the live session is launched ?
<lordievader> who_me: Yes, 12.04.2 has KDE SC 4.10 (or so I believe).
<who_me> hmm, when I started the live session it still launched KDE 4.8.5
<lordievader> who_me: Have to say I'm not entirely sure of the version number, but since 12.04.2 also has all of the blue stuff KDE SC 4.10 has I'd guess it comes with 4.10.
<invariant> who_me, you need to have -updates enabled.
<who_me> problem is that with the particular setup I simply can't get online, so no updates
<_droid> hi people, i have a network attached 4in1 printer a canon iR2018i. Then installation of the printer worked fine but how do I add the scanner?
<reindeer> Q: im trying to create/mount/verify an encrypted dvd backup image, but have no luck so far. When mounting it using a loop device errors are either "mount: stolen loop=/dev/loop0" or ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: No such file or directory. Whats going on?
<reindeer> the system is 12.04
<reindeer> i am trying to follow this tutorial at part 3.3: http://loop-aes.sourceforge.net/aespipe.README
<reindeer> i think the problem is somehow related to loop-aes-utils package, that according to that guide needs to be version 3.0a or later, but what is available for 12.04, through apt-get seems to be 2.16.2  http://packages.ubuntu.com/fi/precise/loop-aes-utils
<Walex> reindeer: the utils versions does not matter a lot.
<reindeer> Walex: hmm yes seems that the utils is 2.16 even at PPA
<Walex> reindeer: but try doing it in two steps: first 'losetup' and then 'mount' without '-o loop'
<BluesKaj> Happy Easter all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<reindeer> Walex: i tried, but still got error
<reindeer> ioctl: LOOP_MULTI_KEY_SETUP_V3: Invalid argument
<Walex> reindeer: then are you sure that the 'loop' module loaded in the kernel is the loop-AES one rather than the original one?
<reindeer> i'll checl
<reindeer> check
<reindeer> i did  rmmod/modprobe cryptoloop but still same error on mounting
<reindeer> i dont get how can this be this difficult, should be trivial.. :-/
<Walex> reindeer: what makes you think that 'cryptoloop' is the module for loop-AES?
<Walex> reindeer: there are three different blockdevice encryption modules and systems in Linux, and perhaps you should be clear as to which one you want to use.
<Walex> reindeer: they are loop-AES, DM Crypt and Cryptoloop.
<Walex> reindeer: of these for various reasons the best is indeed loop-AES BTW, so you have made a good choice.
<reindeer> thanks, well, im still quite new to this, trying to study and learn crypto usage so yes, things are still quite mixed up in my head, but id like to use one that basically works on my system. :)
<reindeer> and that loopaes quide seemd good an efficent so i liked that one, glad its a good choice
<reindeer> or actually that was aespipe that im referring to
<reindeer> ..see! :)
<Walex> reindeer: 'aespipe' is a user level command that uses the same encryption that 'loop-AES' in the kernel uses.
<reindeer> ok, and they are both maintained by Jari Ruusu? :)
<Walex> reindeer: so don't use the 'cryptoloop' module. Now confusingly the loop-AES module is called 'loop' like the original unencrypted 'loop' module.
<reindeer> ok
<Walex> reindeer: yes, both 'aespipe' and 'loop-AES' are maintained by Jari Ruusu. The main purpose of 'aespipe' is to allow decrypting or changing encryption keys of loop-AES block devices.
<reindeer> so ill stick with aespipe and loop-AES, is the latter is in the kernel, i bet there is even speedup, due to CPU instruction support on these lates CPU's
<reindeer> if*
<Walex> reindeer: yes, it is particularly efficient.
<reindeer> so how should i proceed then
<Walex> reindeer: especially with a 64 bit kernel as the 64 bit AMD instruction set is much better for computing AES encryption (at least 128 bit AES encryption).
<reindeer> copy that
<Walex> reindeer: well, you have to figure out where you have installed the 'loop.ko' that is actually the loop-AES version of it.
<Walex> reindeer: then you need to 'rmmod loop' and 'insmod' that 'loop.ko' file.
<reindeer> hmm, if im running this basic 12.04 system, its not in some specific place?
<Walex> because the kernel is telling you that the current 'loop' module does not have the LOOP_MULTI_KEY_SETUP_V3 ioctl, which is only implemented by 'loop-aes'
<reindeer> hmm $locate loop.ko only returns cryptoloop.ko locations
<Walex> reindeer: the basic 12.04 system does not have the 'loop-AES' module, you need to compile it from the relevant source package. Looking
<reindeer> oh..well thats news! no wonder im getting nowhere yet :)
<Walex> reindeer: if you do 'modinfo cryptoloop' it will tell you something...
<Walex> reindeer: I was sure there was a ready-made kernel source package for 'loop-AES', but perhaps you need to compile from original sources.
<reindeer> oh and 'locate' also returned ".. drivers/target/loopback/tcm_loop.ko" which is the basic loop back device right?
<Walex> reindeer: no, another one,
<reindeer> ok..
<Walex> reindeer: uhm I am starting to remember something disappointing.
<Walex> reindeer: ah yes. Because of their wickedness :-) Ubuntu have hard-coded the non-encrypting 'loop' module into the kernel. So I created a patch that renames the 'loop-AES' module from 'loop' to 'loop-AES' for that reason, so both the builting 'loop' and the module 'loop-AES' can coexist
<reindeer> ok and..
<Walex> reindeer: and the patch is...
<Walex> reindeer: wait...
<reindeer> :-O
<Walex> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Proj/Small/loop-AES-v3.6e_rename.diff
<Walex> reindeer: you get the loop-AES tarball from http://loop-aes.sourceforge.net/ apply the diff, and build, and insert the 'loop-AES' module.
<reindeer> ok, will try. I havent done diff merging before, but i guess ill google some
<reindeer> and thanks so far
<Walex> reindeer: just use patch -p0' inside the directory
<Walex> reindeer: 'wget -N -O /tmp/loop.diff http://www.sabi.co.uk/Proj/Small/loop-AES-v3.6e_rename.diff'
<Walex> reindeer: wget -N -O /tmp/loop-AES.tar.bz2 http://loop-aes.sourceforge.net/loop-AES-latest.tar.bz2
<Walex> reindeer: cd /tmp; tar -x -j -f loop-AES.tar.bz2
<Walex> reindeer: cd /tmp/loop-AES-v3.6g
<Walex> reindeer: patch -p0 < /tmp/loop.diff
<reindeer> ok
<BluesKaj> looks an encryption lecture in here this morning :)
<reindeer> this is great! :)
<reindeer> ok, patched
<reindeer> it says "1 out of 8 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file ./Makefile.rej"
<reindeer> at "patching file ./Makefile"
<Walex> reindeer: it does not matter, it builds regardless. Just say 'make'
<reindeer> made
<Walex> then 'cp -p tmp-d-kbuild/*.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/extra' and then 'depmod -a'
<reindeer> i dont have the destination folder 'extra' at the moment but thats ok i guess?
<reindeer> or?
<reindeer> Walex
<Walex> reindeer: make it
<reindeer> k
<reindeer> i take it that the 'cp' command needs sudo, because the mkdir needed that too? asking cos I dont want to mess things up, which sometimes happens when copying/running something as sudo/root when not supposed to and then not being able to access that as a normal user anymore..
<Walex> reindeer: yes
<reindeer> hmm, since i built the files not using sudo they are actually owned by me, at the 'extra' folder  is that a problem?
<reindeer> Walex
<Walex> reindeer: no, but you can change ownership. Hey, these are very basic questions for someone who wants to setup encryption :-)
<reindeer> just havent done any kernel pathcing before (if that is the correct term)
<reindeer> *patching
<reindeer> Walex: ok depmod done
<Walex> reindeer: done.
<Walex> reindeer: so 'modprobe loop-AES'
<Walex> reindeer: and imminently you should see in '/dev' a number of 'loop-AES' device files
<reindeer> yes, seems so, right after regular loop's, fresh from the oven
<reindeer> ok, so now i should be able to proceed according to the guide, willcheck
<Walex> reindeer: you must use 'losetup' because the regular patches to 'unix-utils' only look at device files called "loop" not "loop-AES"
<reindeer> Walex: ok. I was just about to ask that do i need to reference all "/dev/loop0" as /dev/loop-AES0" but i guess that wont work..?
<Walex> reindeer: yes, you need to do that, but 'mount -o loop' won't work because it will use a "/dev/loop" device.
<reindeer> Walex: i see, i will try now
<reindeer> Walex: hmm somehow it still fails with the "ioctl: LOOP_MULTI_KEY_SETUP_V3: Invalid argument" error..maybe is will post all my commands here
<reindeer> So following this guide at part 3.3: http://loop-aes.sourceforge.net/aespipe.README
<reindeer> first:   'yes "" | dd of=image.iso bs=512 count=16'
<reindeer> head -c 3705 /dev/random | uuencode -m - | head -n 66 | tail -n 65 | gpg --symmetric -a | dd of=image.iso conv=notrunc
<Walex> reindeer: stop there. Have you got the '.iso' files and the keys?
<reindeer> yes
<Walex> reindeer: then use 'losetup' with parameters eqyuivalent to 'encryption=AES128,gpgkey=image.iso,offset=8192'
<reindeer> oh, but shuoldn't i do the part "mkisofs -quiet -r ./myfolder/ | aespipe -K image.iso -O 16 >>image.iso"  before?
<Walex> reindeer: that part only happens when you create the ISO image, but you hav have already created it.
<Walex> reindeer: once create the iso image stays encrypted.
<Walex> reindeer: the 'losetup' options are more or less identical to the 'aespipe' options
<reindeer> Walex: but isnt it that the 1st command creates and empty file, 2nd writes the key file to the beginning and then this 3rd mkisods should actally create the iso file itself?
<Walex> reindeer: you said before you have already created the ISO image file and the key file...
<Walex> reindeer: you just want to _mount_ it if what you said was accurate.
<reindeer> well i think i created it somehow wrong because i cannot mount it using the losetup, so that swhy i wanted to start over to verify
<Walex> reindeer: you cannot mount it using 'losetup' because you were using the wrong device...
<reindeer> i did the whole procedure allready again using this new AES and it failed thats why i came back now
<Walex> reindeer: note that the instructions in that file suggest that you prefix the image with the encrypted key, that is a slightly weird thing to do.
<Walex> reindeer: anyhow what are you trying to do?
<reindeer> i was wondering about that too, but since its from the author i went ahead and tried
<reindeer> ok
<reindeer> so
<reindeer> head -c 3705 /dev/random | uuencode -m - | head -n 66 | tail -n 65 | gpg --symmetric -a | dd of=image.iso conv=notrunc
<reindeer> asks for a passphrase, i used 20 numbers for a test
<reindeer> then i did teh losetup with:
<reindeer> 'sudo losetup -e AES128 /dev/loop-AES0 ./image.iso'
<reindeer> it was ok
<Walex> reindeer: it cannot have been ok beause you did not specify the required offset, and anyhow the image was empty.
<Walex> reindeer: if you are following a non trivial procedure without understanding each step, bad news.
<reindeer> yes i forgot to post one step:
<Walex> reindeer: what are you trying to achieve? Why are going alon wiht Jari Ruusu's bizarre scheme of putting the encrypted keylist at the beginning of the image file instead of a separate file?
<reindeer> so this was the third command: mkisofs -quiet -r ./folder/ | aespipe -K image.iso -O 16 >>image.iso
<Walex> reindeer: also, if you follow his scheme the options to 'losetup' probably need to be '-e AES128 -o 8192 -K image.iso'
<reindeer> Walex: well simply im just trying to do an encrypted dvd image of a folder, that i can burn and access later by mounting it.
<reindeer> and tbh, i dont understand that keylist thing at all, why oh why
<Walex> reindeer: they keylist thing is simple: you can encrypt with either a single key which is in effect a password, or with a set of keys that rotate.
<Walex> reindeer: since the set of keys is large, you cannot remember it, so you put it into a file and encrypt that file. So when you decrypt, first the file with keys is decypted, then the decrypted keys are used to decrypt the loop image.
<reindeer> ok.  I just did a new gpg user just for this aesloop to test, but what is even unclear is that do i need to use that gpg users password in some of these commands or not..and why it asks for password in some of the points, even though it has the gpg key assess..sigh
<reindeer> ok
<reindeer> *assess->passes
<Walex> reindeer: in order to avoid losing the encrypted key list, Jari Ruusu suggested prefixing it to the image file, so the first 8192 bytres contain the encrypted key list, and the rest contain the ISO image encrypted with that key list.
<reindeer> ok, makes sense, understood, thx! :)
<reindeer> and no i dont mean that example was over simplified, it was just good.
<Walex> reindeer: So 'losetup' needs to be given 'image.iso' twice: once with offset 0 to get the encrypted key list file, the second with offset 8192 and AES128 decryption to get the image.
<Walex> reindeer: so if you followed the instructions the 'head ....' bit creates a list of 64+1 keys, and writes it in the first 8192 bytes, and the 'aespipe -K ...' bit uses that to encrypt the image and put it after that (-O 16 is the same as 8192 bytes)
<reindeer> ok, yes i understand that
<Walex> so in the end you should write 'losetup -K image.iso -e AES18 -o 8192 /dev/loop-AES0 image.iso'
<reindeer> ok, so it know to get the keys from the file properly, will try
<reindeer> and its -AES128 i belive ;)
<Walex> reindeer: the first 8192 bytes (less actually) are encrypted with GPG, and the bit after 8192 bytes are encrypted with AES128
<reindeer> ok and what about the mount command?
<Walex> reindeer: same as always, not '/dev/loop-AES0' is a block device and you mount it as any block device.
<Walex> reindeer: I use 'mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/loop-AES0 /mnt/...' for example
<reindeer> hmm.. i did that and got "wrong fs type" ..sigh :/
<reindeer> break, brb 10mins
<reindeer> Walex: ok im back
<Walex> reindeer: uhm I have been doing tests... wait.
<reindeer> ok sure
<Walex> reindeer: I have done some tests on the various steps/options, and it is not working as expected when there is an offset innvolved
<reindeer> ok intresting
<reindeer> Walex: so might explain the errors?
<Walex> reindeer: yes. Wait as this is moderately peculiar.
<reindeer> sure, im not in a hurry at this anymore, it is allready the second day i sacrifice for trying to get this to work. brb..
<reindeer> back
<Walex> reindeer: I found that there is a misdesign in loop-AES which probably was introduced later than Jari Ruuse wrote the README section
<reindeer> oh
<reindeer> its not on any buglists yet?
<Walex> so to mount an image you have to do two 'losetup' steps
<Walex> to work around this bug
<Walex> losetup -o 8192 /dev/loop0 image.iso
<ahoneybun> hello my clock keeps going to UTC and I am EST
<Walex> losetup -e aes -K image.keys.asc /dev/loop-AES0 /dev/loop0
<Walex> losetup -e aes -K image.iso /dev/loop-AES0 /dev/loop0
<Walex> because 'loop-AES' computes the encryption from the start of the file, not the offset.
<reindeer> Walex:oh, that is nice
<reindeer> catch
<ahoneybun> I have it set for New York everywhere, the digital clock widget, the date and time in the settings
<Walex> ahoneybun: you have to set your locale also at the OS level, not just the KDE level.
<Walex> ahoneybun: including your timezone.
<ahoneybun> Oh well it was set when I installed it
<SonikkuAmerica> ahoneybun: You may need to set it again
<ahoneybun> How so?
<SonikkuAmerica> First make sure your locale settings are correct (System Settings > Locale)
<reindeer> Walex: what is the image.keys.asc file exactly? Is it the image just after the keys are appended to the start?
<ahoneybun> SonikkuAmerica: It says USA but it has 4:30 pm not 12:30 pm
<Walex> reindeer: it was a file I was using here for testing. I create first a tiny unencrypted ISO image 'image.iso', then an unencrypted keys files 'image.keys', then a GPG encrypted keys file 'image.keys.asc', then an encrypted ISO 'image.iso.aes', then a concatenation called 'image-keys.dat'
<mawk> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> ahoneybun: Right-click your clock and select "Adjust Date and Time..." and tell me what you see.
<ahoneybun> SonikkuAmerica: says 16:34 as in 4:34 pm
<SonikkuAmerica> OK (So does mine and I'm in the same time zone as you, EDT)
<reindeer> Walex: so in my scheme it is the image.iso file after the "-head -c 3705..." command?
<ahoneybun> I'm in est
<ahoneybun> New York timezone
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you in Indiana? We're on Eastern Daylight Time everywhere else in the ET zone
<Walex> reindeer: also I used '/dev/urandom' for the key to avoid waiting.
<ahoneybun> SonikkuAmerica: Florida
<Walex> reindeer: so: head -c 3705 /dev/urandom | uuencode -m - | head -n 66 | tail -n 65 >| image.keys
<SonikkuAmerica> ahoneybun: You should be on EDT then.
<reindeer> Walez:same here, i just did CTRL-C on /dev/random :)
<Walex> reindeer: mkisofs -quiet -rJ -V loop-AES image | aespipe -P image.keys >| image.iso.aes
<ahoneybun> SonikkuAmerica: It is 12:37 pm not 4:37pm
<SonikkuAmerica> Right, EDT.
<Walex> reindeer: gpg --symmetric -a image.keys
<SonikkuAmerica> What we'll have to do is [ kdesudo systemsettings ] to adjust the date and time.
<Guest62631> Hi, i have a problem, when I try to login from kdm it back to login screen. I've tried to create a new user on terminal but nothing. Any suggestion, please?
<ahoneybun> how it crashed
<ahoneybun> and
<SonikkuAmerica> With code 6?
<SonikkuAmerica> ahoneybun: ("Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6,")
<Walex> reindeer: but wait, I did not put '-O 16' on my 'aespipe' so perhaps it would have worked otherwise without the double 'loop'
<ahoneybun> now I went back 4 hours lol
<Guest62631> Could you help me?
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun:  in the date and make sure the UTC is uchecked in the time zone tab
<reindeer> Walex: cant i use a directory entry like "mkisofs -quiet -r ./mydir | aespipe ..." ?
<ahoneybun> no bug now but it does nothing
<BluesKaj> date and time
<ahoneybun> well the only time zone in the time and date timezones it UTC
<ahoneybun> well Locale say the right time
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Unchecked? There's no place to check/uncheck anything! (I'm having the same problem)
<ahoneybun> so now it says new york it is 8:42 am
<ahoneybun> and utc is 12:42 pm
<Walex> reindeer: you can, you know, commands can be used in many different ways, and if you try to use them blindly you will waste a lot of time
<SonikkuAmerica> One second...
<ahoneybun> restart maybe
<BluesKaj> right clickm on the time and date in the panel , choose "adjust date and time" , then onn the time zone tab  scroll to the UTC
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> well I made the change
<ahoneybun> some how
<ahoneybun> now to do a restart to see if it stuck
<SonikkuAmerica> ahoneybun: I have a solution to the UTC problem if you didn't get it solved
<SonikkuAmerica> Wow, left
<Walex> reindeer: my experiment was wrong, if I create the image with keys with 'aespipe -O' it mounts directly without doing a two level thing.
<reindeer> Walex: ok
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica:  no need to restart
<SonikkuAmerica> I had rebooted, but I found out the solution was to symlink /etc/localtime to the correct tz file
<Walex> reindeer: so for me the procedure in Jari Ruusu's README works all through.
<BluesKaj> this works for me , right click on the time and date in the panel , choose "adjust date and time" , then on the time zone option and scroll to the UTC uncheck that , then find a city in your timezone and check that.Then click ok
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Apparently in Raring they don't have checkboxes
<SonikkuAmerica> (Or in 4.10)
<BluesKaj> I'm on 13.04
<BluesKaj> and 4.10.1
<SonikkuAmerica> OK... But on my Time Zone tab there aren't check boxes
<reindeer> Walex: ok, good, im just now doing a new clean experiment. and for the mkisofs command i now read that the -r is to make rationalRockRidge, -J to jolietDirs and -V is to give the volume and id of "loop-AES" and after that comes the "image" that can could be in any path ofcourse, like "/dir/dir/image.iso" it all just looks quite confusing without knowing the switches..
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Screenshot here: http://imagebin.org/252102
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica:  here's mine
<BluesKaj> http://imagebin.org/252103
<zzAMzz> SonikkuAmerica: Use "Digital Clock Settings" and "Time Zones" Tab
<SonikkuAmerica> If you insist... (not to mention my KDE config looks more like GNOME 2 XD) It might be that I haven't upgraded to 4.10.1
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohhhhhhhhhh
 * SonikkuAmerica feels like an idiot for opening Digital Clock Settings and never, ever seeing that tab
<SonikkuAmerica> (I do have 4.10.1 of course)
<SonikkuAmerica> Now that I have that fixed, I'm having a problem with acpid interfering with KDE power management.
<reindeer> Walex: You mean works all through, without even changing the /dev/loop0 to /dev/loop-AES0 ?
<Walex> reindeer: yes.
<reindeer> ok im doing it too now
<SonikkuAmerica> Particularly, no matter how I config my power button, acpid always sends [ sudo shutdown -h now ] to my computer.
<SonikkuAmerica> On top of that, I embarrassed myself by imagebin'ing the wrong window. :\
<reindeer> Walex: well while doing literaly the same except for filenames and locations at the end of mount command i get: "ioctl: LOOP_MULTI_KEY_SETUP_V3: Invalid argument"
<BluesKaj> no worries , SonikkuAmerica , we all make those mistakes sometimes
 * SonikkuAmerica grins
<SonikkuAmerica> But anyway, about the other problem: no matter how I config my power button, acpid always sends [ sudo shutdown -h now ] to my computer.
<Walex> reindeer: as I was trying to explain you cannot use the 'mount' command but you must use the equivalent 'losetup' command.
<reindeer> ok, so it was not literally :)
<BluesKaj> recommend konversation to xchat tho , SonikkuAmerica :)
<reindeer> will try..
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: You said that yesterday! XD
<BluesKaj> see ? :)
<BluesKaj> I just don't get xchat
<SonikkuAmerica> Kinda fell in love with XChat though. It came from a little fling with XFCE
<BluesKaj> understand whay it's so goofy
<BluesKaj> don't
<reindeer> Walex: because ive been trying to take notes about the commands that should make this whole thing work and they keep changing quite often it seems, first we have to use losetup, then we have to do it 'twice', then we can do this just literally as the guide says, but then afterall we have to use the losetup, so i guess im getting a littel confused here.. ;)
<reindeer> not to mention patching the kernel in between all this :)
<Walex> reindeer: that's understandable. You can do the building of the image literally, and then use the 'losetup' with '-o 8192' to open the image and then a separate mount.
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: It also came stock with Mint (which was surprising)
<SonikkuAmerica> Weird... it went right back to UTC
<reindeer> oh behold the creation it is mounted! :D
<reindeer> Walex:success
<SonikkuAmerica> OK that symlink worked again
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica:  or run , sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdat
<SonikkuAmerica> *tzdata
<SonikkuAmerica> All set
<reindeer> Walex: that was quite and adventure dont you think, or just a regular day at the cryptographic's day? Now to make a script and possible www post on the subject would be next.. :)
<Walex> reindeer: that's good....
<Walex> but I was very disappointed that loop-AES does not start the IV calculations at the given offset. Rather inappropriate. But whatever...
<SonikkuAmerica> {ATT 2 (10 minute wait)} It seems that no matter how I configure my power button to work in KDE power management, the computer always shuts down when I press it... any ideas?
<BluesKaj> back your mint comment SonikkuAmerica , think mint was originally camw with the gnome desktop , so xchat stuck
<SonikkuAmerica> That might be.
<BluesKaj> or orginally came with the gnome desktop , rather
<reindeer> brb
<SonikkuAmerica> {ATT 3 (8 minute wait)} It seems that no matter how I configure my power button to work in KDE power management, the computer always shuts down when I press it... any ideas?
<reindeer> Walex: 1.If following the Jari Ruusu guide, besides using losetup at the end, is the new loop-AES and patch even needed for the task anymore? 2. When updating kernel, do i need to rebuild both and copy to the latest kernels 'extra' folder every time?
<Walex> reindeer: yes yes
<reindeer> :)
<reindeer> Walex: Whats a good way to handle that kind of rebuild process, are there some scripts/methods? Or should one just keep away from updating kernel?
<Walex> don't rebuild the kernel unless you know better. building out-of-kernel modules is sometimes inevitable, but to be minimized. For loop-AES it is inevitable.
<reindeer> Walex: ok thanks and no i wont be building kernel, i just ment the official updates coming through apt-get.
<Walex> ah the official updates are often quite important
<reindeer> Walex: and of course this new loop-AES  is needed, even for following the guide, because  the mount goes through /dev/loop-AES0... im still digesting this.. :)
<Walex> reindeer: the 'loop' driver is hardbuilt-into the kernel, and regrettably various commands have hardcoded "/dev/loop" as the name of the loop device.
<reindeer> yes, that i know
<reindeer> Walex: btw, on what kind of system the guide would work, literally without any modification? What is the culprit here..?
<Walex> reindeer: well, in theory Ubuntu who have hardcoded the non-AES loop into the kernel, and you for at the beginning for using the wrong kernel driver.
<reindeer> ok
<Walex> reindeer: but no guide should be expected to work without modification or understanding of what it does. Unless by a "practictioner".
<reindeer> ok, so as you mentioned in the start that there are also DM crypt and Cryptoloop, so could this image encryption be done with those, out-of-the-box then? So are those the more standard tools, or what are?
<Walex> reindeer: cryptoloop is probably obsolete
<lordievader> Good evening
<reindeer> hi
<lordievader> Hey reindeer, how are you?
<reindeer> good thx
<reindeer> Walex: does the loop-AES patch/diff need to be a new one for every new kernel or can the same one be used for how long?
<Hannes_> was ist das hier? :)
<Hannes_> So ein programm gegen langeweile?
<Hannes_> sdasdsdsddsadasd<wswsdwadwdsadsadasdsadadrfrfrfrfr
<Hannes_> #
<lordievader> !de | Hannes_
<ubottu> Hannes_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Hannes_> Oh, thank you! :-)
<Quest>  when i click on networks tab in file manager and then in samba shares, it says Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall. . any idea?
<Captain_Proton> Quest: I have the same problem I have not been able to find a solution. the work around is the path bar delete what there and typ smb://ip or computer name then hit enter
<Quest> Captain_Proton,  I stoped the firewall by  gui. now they are showing up
<Quest> Captain_Proton,   how to see the list of computers on network by concole?
<Captain_Proton> Quest: http://askubuntu.com/questions/102924/list-samba-shares-and-current-users
<chiefw0tj_> Greetings all! New here...just switched to Kubuntu 12.10.  Gotta say I'm loving it!
<Quest> Captain_Proton,   how to see the list of computers on network by concole?
<syncsys_> Captain_Proton,   how to see the list of computers on network by concole?  I was disconnected.
<syncsys_> how to see the list of computers on network by concole?
#kubuntu 2013-03-30
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> Hi! I have no idea how the Eagle circuit board design program, and some other program I forgot the name of, got installed on my kubuntu 12.04. Had no problems removing both, but am a bit confused. Does anyone know what might cause such a mysterious installation? I mean, I -guess- it could have been a dependency, but I was able to uninstall them without pulling anything else along.
<cha5on> @Fuzzy_Wuzzy no idea how that could have happened by accident.  Maybe past you did it and forgot?
<larry_> how is everyone this evening?
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> nah, never even heard of those programs.
<cha5on> that is very strange
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> besides, my install is very fresh - less than 24 hours :)
<cha5on> @larry_ not bad, how're you doing?
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> hmm... maybe I missed them on my initial purge? hmm :/
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> don't s'pose anyone knows off-hand if the Eagle circuit board design prog is included by default in 12.04? :)
<cha5on> almost certainly not
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> I guess that'll remain a mystery then. Oh, while I'm here - is it safe to remove Menu Editor (described as XDG menu editor)?
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> or like, if I should
<mao__> mao__: ll
<ahoneybun> Hello people
<amigamia> hi does kubuntu use gnome 2? does it have the optionn for top and bottom panels ie 2 panels if you so desire? reason i need to know is because 10.04 is being placed into the trash by the ubuntu powers. is kubuntu my alternative?
<ahoneybun> amigamia: KDE has the power to have that setup
<amigamia> what about gnome though, is that an opion with kubuntu? i dont like kde. i dont have anythign against one or the other i just have a preference for gnome
<amigamia> let me check the website brb
<ahoneybun> amigamia: Well you can install the new Ubuntu 12.10 release or 12.04 if you like long term and install xfce and set it up like GNOME 2, or install Cinnamon or MATE
<ahoneybun> MATE is the original GNOME 2 code
<amigamia> ok
<ahoneybun> amigamia: what system are you running? Ubuntu 10.04?
<amigamia> yes
<amigamia> it's the best ever. only like commodore vision better but that's another  story. but yes i love this expereince completely.
<ahoneybun> well the best option is to update to the next LTS of 12.04 and install MATE which is GNOME 2
<ahoneybun> I think anyway
<amigamia> ubuntu messed up with the unity and then all these esoteric desktop enviornments. i lost it after 11.x came out. and it still stinks  to this date with 12/13.
<amigamia> so i dont have to live with that dreadful desktop environment?
<ahoneybun> just update to 12.04 as by default it will jump the the next LTS and install MATE http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<ahoneybun> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/Mate_Desktop_de.png
<ahoneybun> amigamia: thats the wonder of GNU/Linux you can choice :)
<amigamia> yes your absolutely correct ahoneybun i agree completely
<amigamia> i am looking at it now
<ahoneybun> right now I am using Kubuntu 12.04.2
<mamemame187> ohi
<ahoneybun> mamemame187: hello!
<mamemame187> I use 13.04 o.o
<ahoneybun> mamemame187: I have Ubuntu 13.04 in a VM with the newest GNOME 3 I can get to try it out
<ahoneybun> its like 3.7.5
<mamemame187> I like kubuntu 13.04
<ahoneybun> mamemame187: I hear its very stable for a beta
<mamemame187> Very
<ahoneybun> amigamia: how are you doing ?
<mamemame187> Only thing that hates me is rekonq
<mamemame187> I just use Firefox now
<ahoneybun> mamemame187: same here I see progress in it and I like a qt webkit browser
<ahoneybun> just that Firefox does everything I need
<amigamia> do you like it ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> amigamia: what MATE?
<amigamia> oh i see yyou do have the panels ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> amigamia: on MATE? yes it looks just like GNOME 2 as it is, now GNOME 3.8 has a classic mode that has the gnome 2 look with the new technologies
<amigamia> test
<amigamia> wow it is still connected
<amigamia> strange
<ahoneybun> amigamia: what happened?
<amigamia> ikeep losing wifi with this clear hot spot here
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<amigamia> what is the signiifcance difference of kubuntu and ubuntu?
<ahoneybun> amigamia: Kubuntu tries to use a pure KDE stack while Ubuntu uses their own tools with a mix with GNOME stack
<mansgrf> http://xteensx.info/hot-blonde-fucked-by-big-black-cock-in-tight-ass-hot-anal-scene
<Lynoure> I've forgotten where to find the setting for ogg quality for ripping in Dolphin, and googling did not help me either, could one of you?
<lordievader> Good morning
<surfn_> hey
<surfn_> I've got an SD card that's acting funny.  Are there any disk checking tools included in Kubuntu?
<lordievader> surfn_: fsck is allways available.
<surfn_> thanks lordievader, will try it now
<lordievader> surfn_: Do you know how to use fsck?
<surfn_> not really, its a fat32 located at /dev/sbd
<surfn_> sorry sdb
<lordievader> surfn_: /dev/sdb1? /dev/sdb is the entire card. /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on it. Is the sd-card mounted?
<surfn_> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<surfn_> ran it, no files (which I knew) but it didn't do a deep scan (which is what I need
<surfn_> I need a scan that will check every bit of data
<lordievader> With acting funny do you mean things get corrupted or something completely different?
<surfn_> I'm using it in my raspberry pi, and it seems to corrupt.  I have an exact same SD card, which works.
<surfn_> This one doesn't
<surfn_> and I want to see if there's something faulty in it.
<surfn_> it has a lifetime warranty.  And i know something is wrong, I just want to know WHAT.
<lordievader> If it seems corrupt fsck.vfat should report it so.
<lordievader> surfn_: Is your RPi overclocked, setting Turbo?
<lordievader> surfn_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147228/how-to-repair-a-corrupted-fat32-file-system
<surfn_> it only seems to do a really quick scan even with vfat
<surfn_> no, its not overclocked.  Like on first boot, there's a problem.
<lordievader> You are sure the problem is the sd-card, not the RPi image?
<surfn_> like I say, I have another card, used the same image... it worked.
<surfn_> This one failed.  So I reinstalled the image.  Failed again.
<surfn_> So I reinstalled and tried in a second pi, failed again.
<surfn_> it does this weird thing, where it says an IRQ has fialed waiting for command 13
<lordievader> Hmm, I have to agree this does point to the sd-card.
<surfn_> actually the error is: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt - cmd12
<lordievader> That might mean it is broken on a hardware level instead of the partition level. But don't take my word for it.
<lordievader> I have to go, good luck with your problem. I hope you find a way to fix it.
<surfn_> lordievader: no errors found
<surfn_> any other tools you think I might be able to use?
<surfn_> bbl
<surfn_> cheers for your help lordievader
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, BluesKaj .
<BluesKaj> hi Graf_Westerholt
<Lynoure> Where does one set ogg encoding quality in the System Settings?
<BluesKaj> Lynoure:  system settings > multimedia> audio cds >ogg vorbis tab
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: thank you.
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: do you happen to know what's the scale for the slider though, in "quality" mode?
<BluesKaj> Lynoure:  you're welcome , but I have no idea about ogg vorbis or the quality , I imagine it's the sampling rate
<BluesKaj> for recording / conversion
<Lynoure> everything I've ripped recently comes out ~ 50K :(
<Lynoure> and the slider is still about half-way
<BluesKaj> raising the sampling rate on existing mp3 ot other codecs doesn't make the sound any better quality
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: I'd use quality level 7 on command line
<Lynoure> usually makes one song about 4M
<Lynoure> the slider has not been changed by me for a while, so this size drop caught me by surprise
<BluesKaj> I don't bother with those codecs , I just use regular wav files , similar to cd quality and compress with flac if I have to
<BluesKaj> lossless codecs have never appealed to me
<BluesKaj> or lossy rather :)
 * BluesKaj drinks more coffee to wake up
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: ogg is not lossless
<Lynoure> ah.
<BluesKaj> yes it's lossy as I corrected myself just now
<Lynoure> Would someone else know?
<BluesKaj> what bitrate do you choose in the bitrate based dropdown, Lynoure
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: slider, not a dropdown
<Lynoure> and there was bitrate and quality as options, I went by quality
<Lynoure> and the slider is 8 notches from the left
<BluesKaj> whynot just max it out
<Lynoure> Because they are then HUGE
<Lynoure> and I cannot hear any difference after ql7, ever
<Lynoure> these oggs do not even play
<AciD`> Lynoure > iirc the wikipedia page bout ogg is a good source of information on quality settings
<BluesKaj> Lynoure:  suggest you search around for a #music chat or some such
<Lynoure> AciD`: but I want to know what the slider scale is
<Lynoure> AciD`: and how come it broke after November.
<AciD`> Lynoure > have you searched bugs.kde.org about that problem ?
<Lynoure> These seem like kubuntu specific questions to me.
<Lynoure> not yet, will now.
<Lynoure> There does not seem to be anything relevant
<AciD`> Lynoure > then if you think it's a bug, it surely is worth reporting it
<BluesKaj> Lynoure:  kubuntu specific maybe, but rather narrow in scope ..I was merely suggesting that amore specialized chat  might have more experienced oggvorbis users on kubuntu
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: thanks
<Lynoure> even if I switch to bitrate, 256, still get tiny useless files :(
<Lynoure> Does any of you use Dolphin to rip to oggs?
<Lynoure> I prefer to verify bugs before reporting them.
<king> Hsudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lockI
<Guest78206> HI
<Guest78206> 有人吗
<Guest78206> 菜鸟
<lordievader> !chinese | Guest78206
<ubottu> Guest78206: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<murthy_> Riddell: I have updated my nootka branch with a patch fix arm ftbfs https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/nootka
<murthy_> Riddell: Haven't tested it yet
<murthy_> me off to bed, good night all
<dahz> i have a computer under kubuntu that i can't use anymore: on booting, the loading screen keeps loading and nothing happens, i was able to boot on the console in recovery mode (one thing to note is that the console starts in read-only mode and that i have to remount the disk to be able to write), but i don't know what to look for :( i booted on a live cd and ran fsck /dev/sda1 but it returned "clean";
<Snowhog> dahz: A 'full' root partition?
<dahz> Snowhog: full? yes there's only one partition
<Snowhog> dahz: No. Full as in at or over 98% used (as in the amount of space).
<dahz> Snowhog: no, half-flul
<dahz> full
<chikie> HI
<Snowhog> dahz: You have only a single partition? Everthing is installed on that single partition -- no separate /home partition?
<lordievader> dahz: In the recovery mode open a root console and run the command "df -h" and see if /dev/sda1 is full (or nearly full)
<dahz> Snowhog: yes i think so: http://pastebin.com/CqENkzw9
<dahz> lordievader: ^
<Snowhog> dahz: Run the command: df -hT and pastebin the output.
<lordievader> dahz: You might also want to boot without the "splash" kernel option, then you can see where it goes wrong.
<dahz> Snowhog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661817
<Snowhog> dahz: Are you currently running off of a LiveCD??
<dahz> dahz: i'm talking from another computer
<dahz> i'm in the grub menu, should i just delete "quiet splash"?
<Snowhog> dahz: Well, that isn't helpful, as we need to see the space/usage stats on the affected PC.
<dahz> Snowhog: this is from the affected pc, from the live cd
<lordievader> dahz: Yes remove it and boot.
<dahz> Starting K Display Manager [fail]
<dahz> last line is "Stopping Mount network filesystems [ OK ]"
<Snowhog> dahz: Do you end up at a command prompt?
<dahz> "Stopping Read required files in advance [ OK ]"
<dahz> Snowhog: no, unless i go to "ctrl + alt + F1"
<Snowhog> dahz: That will be okay.
<lordievader> dahz: Did you try to install a video driver?
<dahz> lordievader: no i didn't
<dahz> Snowhog: i'm logged in as root
<Snowhog> dahz: As root? Did you activate the root account? It's disabled by default in *buntus
<dahz> Snowhog: i don't remember, maybe i did, it's an old computer that i didn't use in a while
<Snowhog> Do you see a # at the end of the prompt, or a $ sign?
<dahz> it's a #
<dahz> i didn't use the regular account because i don't have the password right now (i just have the root password)
<Snowhog> dahz: Hmm. What is show when you type pwd and press enter?
<dahz>  /root
<Snowhog> dahz: Okay. Change into your users home directory: cd /home/yourusername
<dahz> Snowhog: i have access to my files
<Snowhog> dahz: Yes, but we need to check on the ownership of the files within your users home directory
<dahz> most files are owned by "user" and some files by "root"
<Snowhog> dahz: All the files in a users /home directory should be owned by the user, not root.
<dahz> (looks like these are linux-image / headers files of an old version that i may have played with a while ago)
<Snowhog> dahz: I need you to actually be in your /home/username directory. Are you?
<dahz> ok so i'll delete the root-owned files/folders
<dahz> Snowhog: yes
<Snowhog> dahz: NOOO!!
<dahz> there's just linux-image deb files that i installed a while ago
<dahz> they're*
<dahz> i'm in /home/user
<Snowhog> dahz: What is your logon user name? I'm sure it isn't 'user'
<dahz> manon
<Snowhog> dahz: Then change directory into /home/manon
<dahz>  /home/manon
<dahz> i'm there
<Snowhog> dahz: Okay, do a ls -la | grep root and tell me if anything is reported
<dahz> Snowhog: first there is the parent directory "..", then a few files/folders of linux-image/headers sources and debs
<Obsidian1723> You can reset the password on the o0ther account. Id use that accpount if possible, especially if it's i nthe sudoers file. Much safer than running as root.
<dahz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661865
<Obsidian1723> passwd username password
<dahz> ok i'm logged it as "manon" now
<Obsidian1723> :)
<dahz> Snowhog: i can safely remove these files, i don't need them anymore
<Snowhog> dahz: But still in the console?
<Obsidian1723> much safer because if you'rei n as root, then everything like X, Firefox, etc has root privledges, which is unsafe.
<dahz> Snowhog: yes, i'm still in /home/manon in the console
<dahz> ctrl+alt+F7 is still stuck
<Snowhog> dahz: Type startx in the consle
<dahz> i get a white bar in the middle of a black screen, loading in black, stuck at the beginning for now
<dahz> still loading
<dahz> oh! i got my desktop
<dahz> that's a good sign right? :)
<Snowhog> dahz: Yes. :)
<Obsidian1723> May I interject something?
<Obsidian1723> The best thing to do at this point is to grab your important data and then just do a new install to make sure everything is 100% clean.
<Obsidian1723> You could always try to reset things via sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename, but that's less than ideal if multiple things are jacked up.
<dahz> thanks for the suggestion
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: Not necessary (yet). dahz: Do a normal shutdown/reboot and make sure that you log in as manon. Make sure that you can get to the desktop normally.
<Obsidian1723> and I would use Kubuntu 12.04 since it's LTS and 10 is not.
<dahz> Snowhog: but we didn't change anything? it will still fail right?
<Obsidian1723> Snowhog: Well, it's theo nly way to guarentee the system is 100% clean.
<Snowhog> dahz: Shouldn't if you login as manon
<dahz> Snowhog: but i don't even get the login screen
<dahz> Snowhog: (just in ctrl+alt+F1)
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: Not really. His /home/manon directory doesn't have root owned 'critical' files.
<Obsidian1723> Snowhog: I guess, to each their own. If I have a system that is beyond jacked up, I just nuke and pave, restore my /home from a known good backup and life is well again.
<Snowhog> dahz: If you are not presented with the KDM logon screen, then you do have a video driver conflict with the current login manager.
<Obsidian1723> luckily Ive only had that once.
<dahz> Snowhog: when i boot, kubuntu is stuck on its loading screen, and the logon screen never shows up; however i can go in ctrl+alt+F1 and go in the console
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: Sure, and if it were my system, I might go that route, but only after I had exhausted all other approaches at resolving the issue. ;)
<dahz> yes, i'm not tired yet :)
<Snowhog> dahz: Yes, then it is a video driver issue -- at the point that the login manager is trying to load.
<Obsidian1723> Snowhog: I guess it depends. I don't do it in all cases, if I can fix something quickly, of course I do.... but my days of geeking and tweaking for hours on end or days on end to fix something? Nah. I'll just push out an image and be done with it or do like I said earlier.
<dahz> Snowhog: which drivers should i install?
<Obsidian1723> I'm jaded after almost 4 decades of computing.
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: :)  hehe. Yes, to each their own tolerance limits. :)
<Obsidian1723> What can I say?
<dahz> should i try "startx" again to see if there are any errors?
<Snowhog> dahz: Yes.
<Obsidian1723> dahz: wait a sec
<Obsidian1723> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Obsidian1723> then do startx
<Obsidian1723> that will set it back to default settings
<Obsidian1723> If that doesn't work, you can alweays force a reinstall
<dahz> ok one sec i need to reboot it
<dahz> how can i show you the stdout/stderr outputs of startx?
<Obsidian1723> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Obsidian1723> my bad before
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: It could be that his system has LightDM as the login manager, instead of KDM. On one of my laptops, LightDM got installed as an 'upgrade' and I couldn't login -- was never presented with the login manager screen. That laptop with it's GPU wouldn't support LightDM; had to reinstall KDM and switch back to it, then all was fine.
<Obsidian1723> gotcha
<Obsidian1723> I have both on mine actually.
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: My
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: My other laptop; older; supports both. Go figure.
<Obsidian1723> heheh gotta love computers
<dahz> Obsidian1723: Snowhog: no output for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: Of course! Just don't LOVE them!! (illegal in most jurisdictions)
<dahz> now, doing startx, how can i show out the stderr/stdout outputs?
<dahz> for instance by redirecting stderr/stdout in a file?
<Snowhog> dahz: From the console, type:  sudo apt-get install kdm and tell me what it wants to do?
<dahz> Snowhog: it didn't ask me for anything, and started the install on its own, now it's asking me what i want as a default, kdm or lightdm
<dahz> (blue screen of choice)
<Snowhog> dahz: Select kdm
<Obsidian1723> Snowhog: One of my old PCs met my .45ACP pistol the other day.
<dahz> ok, then reboot?
<Snowhog> dahz: Yes.
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: Cool!!
<Obsidian1723> heh yeah it was fun
<Obsidian1723> I got picts
<dahz> if this is the issue, how can i avoid it switching to lightdm during next upgrade? 13.04 is coming soon
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: Way cool!
<Obsidian1723> :D
<Snowhog> dahz: It won't.
<Snowhog> dahz: Or, if it does, then just install kdm again.
<dahz> workiiing!
<dahz> thanks a lot :)
<Snowhog> dahz: :) See, no reinstall of the os was required.
<Obsidian1723> Snowhog: http://i.imgur.com/F28W2Sn.jpg
<dahz> sure :)
<Obsidian1723> Snowhog: all in your tolerance level as you say... heh
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: heh. Nice pic.
<Obsidian1723> got another in a sec here
<Obsidian1723> http://i.imgur.com/zYalXOL.jpg
<Obsidian1723> http://i.imgur.com/Hh2p8cv.jpg
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: Should request a RMA from the manufacturer. Tell them 'something is wrong, and my PC don't work anymore' !! :)
<Obsidian1723> hahahaha
<Obsidian1723> http://i.imgur.com/NZ3iUH8.jpg <-- my target I used to get my permit to carry.
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: Just to funny!! :)
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: From what distance?
<Obsidian1723> 21 feet, which is what's required in order to get it. Most interactions, most gun figghts, less less than 4 seconds are in within 4 feet.
<Obsidian1723> Normally you'rem uch closer, but I'm decent at longer distances.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> this is way offtopic
<Obsidian1723> The box ran Kubuntu :)
<Snowhog> Obsidian1723: Nice. Here, in Alaska, we aren't required to have a CCP - state law allows all residents to carry concealed.
<bazhang> Snowhog, take this to the offtopic channel, Please
<Snowhog> bazhang: Yes. Thank you. I know better.
<Obsidian1723> Snowhog: Im over there
<kmon> pls help am using an android phone cellion mi a300 locked to a network is there anyway i can unlock for free
<bazhang> kmon, hows this connected to kubuntu support
<chikit> anyboady?
<bazhang> chikit, did you have a support question?
<chikit> no,just talk
<bazhang> chikit, #kubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot > chikit, just so you know...
<SonikkuAmerica> chikit: See !ot for more info
<Obsidian1723> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Obsidian1723> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Obsidian1723> whats the list of commands for the bot?
<SonikkuAmerica> Obsidian1723: Are you looking for factoids? See http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi!
<chikit> bazhang:  i am  freshman
<bazhang> Obsidian1723, please /msg ubottu when practicing commands
<chikit> poor  English
<bazhang> chikit, this channel #kubuntu is for support only ; #kubuntu-offtopic is for chit chat
<SonikkuAmerica> chikit: What language do you normally speak? There's usually a channel for ubuntu in your langauge
<SonikkuAmerica> *language
<chikit> chinese
<SonikkuAmerica> !cn | chikit, check this out
<ubottu> chikit, check this out: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Walzmyn> Is there a setting somewhere in Kontact to turn off flash/java plugins the way you can in a web browser?
<athlon1> can any tell me if is possilbe to play a video as screensaver? Thanks
<goodtime> i think you can athlon1
<goodtime> ill look further into that
<goodtime> ok athlon1
<goodtime> go to the repo and dl the app record my desktop and it should be in the media section
<goodtime> you might be able to do it with that athlon1
<goodtime> idk though
<athlon1> Sorry, I was out...
<athlon1> goodtime: Hello. But that allows me to record my desktop. What I try is to play a video (loop video) when I don't use the computer
<goodtime> its a start
<goodtime> i dont realy know what eles their is sorry
<athlon1> ok, thanks
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i was using ubuntu up until the whole Dash/Amazon "feature" was added to Unity...would Kubuntu be a safe alternative for anyone looking to avoid it, or are there plans for kubuntu to integrate it as well?
<genii-around> arthurfiggis: The shopping lens is specific to Unity desktop, it doesn't exist in Kubuntu.
<arthurfiggis> genii-around: ahh i see! i don't know much about it so i thought i'd ask the experts :) that's great then, my pc has an odd uefi implementation apparently so i've been having trouble getting other distro's to boot properly...sounds like kubuntu will work fine
<genii-around> arthurfiggis: If you already have Ubuntu booting and running there, you can just install kubuntu-desktop and then the login screen will have Kubuntu as an option for your desktop choice
<arthurfiggis> genii-around: ahh okay, so you can install the meta-package and switch it out :) that's even better, i already have an ubuntu 12.10 dvd burned off (my connection is better sometimes than others, i haven't been home for the "sometimes" yet)
<goodtime> genii-around:  you can install unity then the kubuntu desktop
<goodtime> its apt-get install kde-full genii-around
<goodtime> might work
<genii-around> goodtime: the kubuntu-desktop package contains a suite of applications which have been selected as the default supported applications under KDE
<goodtime> yes i know but think about it
<goodtime> unity has what you need
<goodtime> so install the other desktop and all the unity apps are there
<arthurfiggis> i wish i had known about uefi before i had bought my current pc, otherwise i would have bought something based on how well it booted anything -other- than windows :( what a pain...ubuntu is good because it still installs and boots fine on this system, but the dash/shopping lens issue was a big detractor
<goodtime> belive me thats what i do
<genii-around> goodtime: They already seem to have a working Unity desktop, etc etc
<goodtime> then i get bolth benifits of bolth desktops at once
<goodtime> so open up a terminal
<goodtime> sudo bash
<goodtime> password
<goodtime> apt-get install kde-full
<goodtime> or sudo  apt-get install kde-full
<goodtime> yeah sudo
<goodtime> should work
<goodtime> plus that way you dont have to install virtualbox either ha!
<goodtime> saves a huge amout of time and resourses
<goodtime> if you do this remember to chose the plasma desktop to boot off with
<goodtime> therew is a little symbol next to were you type your password click it and chose witch desktop you want
<goodtime> theres*
<goodtime> choose*
<goodtime> lol
<arthurfiggis> great, sorry for the delay...was just cutting/pasting some of the suggestions here to a text file and printing it off (in case my wireless is borked for any reason after i install 12.10 :P)... thanks very much for the advise and the answers everyone! i'm going to try to get kubuntu installed shortly, hopefully i'll be back later with good news :)
<goodtime> brb
<reeslo_> hi
<leftist> Is the main dif that kubuntu uses kde by default than ubuntu?
<bazhang> thats one
<bazhang> the suite of packages differs widely
<leftist> I heard mate will allow gnome2 to be installed?
<leftist> Oh really
<bazhang> there's no need for that, in the near term
<leftist> I prefer gnome see.
<leftist>  What do u mean?
<bazhang> you should read up on what is coming for gnome3.8
<bazhang> "classic mode"
<leftist> Wil it allow for an upper nlower panel?
<bazhang> thats hardly on topic here though
<leftist> Ok
<bazhang> slashdot has an article today
<leftist> Ok brb
<bazhang> or google search gnome 3.8 features
<leftist> Thanks
<lordievader> Good evening
<SonikkuAmerica> Saluton
<Walzmyn> Is there a setting somewhere in Kontact to turn off flash/java plugins the way you can in a web browser?
<Condenado> Hello, does somebody knows how to setup wine to get age of empires 2 to work?
<genii-around> !appde | Condenado  might be something about it here
<genii-around> !appdd | Condenado might be something about it here
<genii-around> damn my fat fingers
<genii-around> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Condenado> thanks
<brun0> can somebody to indicate a good screen video recorder to kubuntu ?
<brun0> it means a program to capture screen with audio :)
<brun0> nobody ?
<seekr> brun0 - You might want to ask in #ubuntu - should be no different if you're using KDE or not.
#kubuntu 2013-03-31
<RaphaelBarros> Hi guys. is it common for linux not to recognize multiple partitions from the same SD card? I partitionated my sd card into 1 fat32 and 1 ext3 for my android, but now when I plug my phone in my pc, it only recognizes the ext3
<RaphaelBarros> I searched in lots of places for a similar issue, but I couldn't find.
<RaphaelBarros> (When I try using KDE Partition Manager, it finds both partitions, but, as I said, the OS gives only the hability to mount the ext3 when I plug the usb)
<RaphaelBarros> |:
<arthurfiggis> thanks again to those who helped get me up and running earlier...12.10 is quite good without unity! :) very hassle-free kde desktop, i'm quite impressed...and the latest nvidia drivers, helpful in my case as my card tends to glitch out with anything other than the 310.x+ official drivers :(
<dragan> i have installed lampp(sudo apt-get install lamp-server^) then xampp so i wanted to uninstall lampp and runned sudo apt-get autoremove lamp-server^ but my ubuntu/kubuntu started do remove lots of other packages. i managed to fix desktop log in by sudo apt-get install  --reinstall ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop but i have 1gb of packages waiting to be removd an i find out that some are already missing so my question is how to (is there
<dragan> any command) install all again without formatting like inserting disc and install again to fix all things missing and broken?
<thebigheadedone> Hi guys, anybody there nows if it's normal to (K)Ubuntu not to recognize more than 1 partition from a sd card? Does anyone know how to make it recognize both? (It's the sd card from my mobile phone, it has a ext3 and a fat32 partition, but only the ext is being recognized)
<RaphaelBarros> Didn't know it was the same channel, sorry for asking twice :/
<L3mce> oi... does anyone know the default folder for precise wallpaper?
<tsimpson> L3mce: system wallpapers are in /usr/share/wallpapers  personal wallpapers are in ~/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<L3mce> ty tsimpson... very helpful!
<alex_> hello everybody
<alex_> someone use luna.h to use Lua with C++?
<hex__> anyone know lsmod?
<anthony> tessssssssst
<valorie> testing for what?
<anthony> internet.
<valorie> only zombies out tonight....
<valorie> heh
<anthony> next doors wifi
<anthony> works!
<anthony> amazing!!!!!!!!1
<anthony> Chur bro
<anthony> :D
<anthony> it dropped out
<anthony> :9
<anthony> mmm
<anthony> D:
<anthony> alieeeeeee?
<valorie> anthony: this is a support channel
<valorie> for chit-chat, try #kubuntu-offtopic
<anthony> oops
<anthony> sorry
<anthony> kinda got auto connected?
<lordievader> Good morning
<dundee> hello
<lordievader> Hey dundee, how are you?
<dundee> I'm ok.
<dundee> I connected to this channel hoping to get an answer to a question that I have for a while.
<lordievader> !ask | dundee
<ubottu> dundee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dundee> How can I decrease the time to log in?
<lordievader> dundee: Login to what? The KDE desktop, the console?
<dundee> The Desktop.
<dundee> The splash screen takes a while to disappear, then it takes a little while more to present a usable desktop.
<lordievader> dundee: Hmm, not sure how to do so, but this might be a start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<dundee> lordievader: Thanks. I tried this a couple months ago and my Desktop was more responsive. However, it still takes a long time to log in.
<dundee> lordievader: The KDE desktop takes too long to prepare after log in.
<lordievader> dundee: I know what you talk about, however it never bothered me much.
<lordievader> dundee: If you make a new user, is the logon quicker for the new user or not?
<dundee> lordievader: The logon still takes a while with a new user. I also deleted my ~/.kde at one point.
<dundee> lordievader: Its not a big problem because the desktop is very responsive after log on.
<lordievader> dundee: I saw a blog post a while back about this. There was a KDE developer who had made some changes to the procedure of log-on, resulting in a much quicker logon. So perhaps in the future it will be faster ;)
<dundee> lordievader: Its just that sometimes I want to quickly log in to do something.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest48267> hi
<lordievader> Hey Guest48267, how are you?
<Guest48267> sleepy
<Guest48267> trying to figure out where i am
<lordievader> Guest48267: How do you mean where you are? If you mean what channel, this is the #kubuntu channel on Freenode (irc.freenode.net)
<snele> anybody runs kde 4.10 on 64bit precise machine? does it work well (no crashes)?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: he meant what planet :P
<ovidiu-florin> snele: it's ok
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<lordievader> Ohh, was it an alien life form? Cool :)
<ovidiu-florin> I use it at work
<snele> I am running it on  32bit precise and it runs great but I heard there are some crashes on 64bit
<ovidiu-florin> so it's pretty stable
<ovidiu-florin> haven't had any so far because of 64bit
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: "it".. :))
<snele> lordievader: ovidiu-florin: ok thank you guys. So my friends laptop will be ugraded to 4.10 :)
<ovidiu-florin> snele: why not 4.10.1?
<lordievader> Hehe, havent said athing snele, however I believe 4.10 is shipped with 12.04.2.
<snele> ovidiu-florin: yes I meant 4.10.1. what ever is in backports ppa
<ovidiu-florin> snele: ;)
<snele> lordievader: no it is 4.8.5 ;)
<snele> i had wird crashes on 13.04 64bit but it seem to be related to qt 4.8.4 in raring. precise have older qt so no crashes it seems :)
<lordievader> In 12.04.2 too, I could swear 12.04.2 had all the blue/purple stuff 4.10 has. (I'm not talking about 12.04.0)
<mysticalzero> anyone using open source radeon drivers with video tearing issues? my Xorg log shows :(II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled. I have also enable vsync for kwin but to no avail.
<mysticalzero> fglrx is not an option for me though since it drops support for RV7xx
<snele> mysticalzero: I am using radeon driver and don't have tearing issues even with kwin vsync disabled
<snele> mysticalzero: you can reset kwin to its defaults (delete kwinrc in ~/.kde/share/config and than alt+f2 and type kwin --replace )
<snele> or update drivers, mesa and kernel
<snele> i am using all the latest
<snele> latest driver and mesa https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/mesa
<snele> latest kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<snele> hope it helps ;)
<raeg> #latex
<Captain_Awesome> hey, can someone tell me what the current kernel version should be on an up to date 12.10 install? Or can someone tell me where i can find this information? thanks
<mysticalzero> snele: thanks. sadly the ppa doesn't include builds for quantal. anyway, i'll give xorg-edges ppa a try.
<lordievader> xorg-edgers is usually a bad idea. Bleeding edge is allmost allways a bad idea.
<lordievader> Captain_Awesome: My Quantal install has 3.5.0-26
<Captain_Awesome> lordievader: ok thanks
<mysticalzero> lordievader: noted. i've run out of ideas on the video tearing problem though. guess i will just live with it. doesn't seem to be a kwin problem as disabling kwin does not get rid of it. that's when i thought of upgrading the graphics stack.
<lordievader> mysticalzero: Why was fglrx not an option again?
<mysticalzero> lordievader: ati/amd drops support for RV7xx gpus. :|
<lordievader> mysticalzero: So take an older version.
<mysticalzero> lordievader: well, the older fglrx doesn't support Xorg 1.13 which is the base version for quantal.
<mysticalzero> lordievader: nvm. I'll do this: http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<lordievader> mysticalzero: Ah I see, quite the bind.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'm testing scantool and it has to see my serial device connected on USB as a COM1 device. How do I set this?
<raeg> Hi, ist jemand hier?
<raeg> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Konqueror: Wie kann ich Dateien mit gewissen Endungen ausblenden? Dabei möchte ich diese nicht mit einem vorangestellten Punkt (also verstecken) ausblenden.
<raeg> Das wäre also keine Lösung.
<raeg> Ups, that's an english channel. Ok, again:
<raeg> I have a question regarding Konqueor: How can I hide files with a specific extension? (I do NOT want to hide them with a previous dot.)
<raeg> I have a question regarding Konqueor: How can I hide files with a specific extension? (I do NOT want to hide them with a previous dot.)
<esing> raeg, Create a file named ".hidden" in the dir of the file to be hidden. write the filename of the file to be hidden into .hidden
<raeg> esing: I have tried this, but it does not work.
<esing> let me try
<raeg> esing: I am using Konqueror
<raeg> esing: I created an empty file "test.txt" and a text file ".hidden" with the two lines "test.txt" and an empty line.
<raeg> esing: and? did it work for you?
<esing> raeg, No, I use dolphin though
<raeg> that is not encouraging
<esing> For Nautilus it should work I think
<raeg> esing: I read that, too. However, I am not using it :-(.
<esing> raeg, I worry it's not implemented yet for dolphin and konqueror
<raeg> esing: I got the same impression
<esing> raeg, Why don't you want to use the dot
<Guest31750> holy dang
<Guest31750> kubuntu 13.04 has some nice desktop effects
<raeg> esing: Because the files that I want to hide are automatically generated. I want to hide the .aux files and other similar files that are generated by pdflatex.
<Guest31750> almost feels apple smooth
<Guest31750> fantastic
<Guest31750> im amazed
<FloodBotK1> Guest31750: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest31750> angerbot <.<
<esing> raeg, You can make a script to automatically rename the .aux files to e.g. .file.aux
<raeg> esing: but pdflatex does need the aux in the next run
<raeg> therfore I can not change the name
<esing> I see
<raeg> I think this is a seriously basic function. I have to admit, I am sort of sad that it is not implemented.
<raeg> I could really use it.
<raeg> I mean I really need it.
<esing> raeg, You can file a request on the konquerors dev forum/mail
<esing> Actually I googled only for dolphin and .hidden, but I guess it's the same for konqueror
<raeg> esing: I have not the faintest idea where and how to do that.
<esing> http://www.kde.org/applications/internet/konqueror/development
<esing> I would guess under 'Wish reports'
<raeg> esing: So how long does it take until this is even reviewed?
<raeg> Some of the stuff there is 4 or more years old
<esing> raeg, I don't know, you can ask in #kubuntu-devel
<jman074> hello everyone
<jman074> im running ubuntu 12.4 and need to add some lines to my systems software resources how do i do this
<Obsidian1723> jman074: add lines to system resources? That doesn't make any sense. Do you mean to the repositories?
<Obsidian1723> jman074: If so, then man add-apt-repository
<mrlider> hello
<jman074> lol actually you add the deb blah blah blah to systems software resources to add the repositories manualy but i found another way thank
#kubuntu 2014-03-24
<valorie> Pram
<valorie> oops
<Dax> Hola a todos...
<Guest91856> Hola a todos...
<Guest91856> Hola a todos...
<Dax_> Alguien habla español???
<rww> ubottu: es | Dax_
<ubottu> Dax_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dax_> thank you
<markwelds> Hello out there
<valorie> hi markwelds, how can we help?
<markwelds> well i think i have a sudoer problem
<valorie> is your user in the sudoer group?
<markwelds> just installed 12.04 and whenever i use a sudo command i get a bash
<markwelds> command not found sorry
<valorie> what command are you trying to use?
<markwelds> sudo install wine
<valorie> because you need `sudo apt-get install wine`
<markwelds> yep
<markwelds> command not found
<valorie> tell me exactly what you are doing -- and have you tried from muon instead?
<markwelds> in muon it says i do not have permission
<markwelds> i screwed the install up somehow
<valorie> what exactly happened to make you think that?
<valorie> also, I'm curious why you are using 12.04
<markwelds> perhaps a simple thing in my login info during install im just guessing
<valorie> guessing gets us nowhere
<markwelds> nope yer right
<markwelds> i make mistakes
<markwelds> thats how i learn
<lordievader> markwelds: Have you edited /etc/sudoers?
<valorie> sudo install wine is not at all the same as the correct command
<markwelds> no i havent
<lordievader> markwelds: So it should be fine then, try valorie's command: sudo apt-get install wine
<markwelds> i know that valorie i was just keeping it simple
<lordievader> markwelds: Also the user you are using, did you make it?
<markwelds> yes i created and control the install
<markwelds> the reason i am using 12.04 is because wubi only has 12.04
<lordievader> ? What I mean is, manually crated users are not automatically added to the sudo group.
 * lordievader ugh Wubi :(
<valorie> oh my
<valorie> I've not heard that wubi even worked for 12.04
<markwelds> dont have a machine to dedicate a drive at this moment
<valorie> you don't have to give a whole drive to kubuntu
<lordievader> 2 partitions is enough ;)
<markwelds> oh its stable on my hp notebook
<valorie> but why are you trying to run an app through wine, rather than just through windows/
<valorie> ?
<valorie> seems like the long way around the barn
<markwelds> because i want to learn what i can do on windows on Linux
<lordievader> Hihi Windows->Kubuntu->Wine->.exe
<markwelds> thank you lord
<valorie> wubi ....
<markwelds> wubi is a sorry tool
<valorie> if you want linux, use linux applications
<valorie> if you want windows, use winapps
<lordievader> markwelds: That was a representation of what you are trying to do ;)
<valorie> much simpler
<markwelds> robs performance
<valorie> wine does, yes
<lordievader> Also not everything works on wine, I'd go the dualboot route if I where you.
<markwelds> yeah now i just have to learn Gparted
<valorie> markwelds: just install 13.04 -- the installer will do the work
<valorie> tell it you have windows, and it will do the rest
<valorie> much simpler
<markwelds> ok will do thanks so much great idea
<valorie> 14.04 will be out in less than a month, and that's another LTS
<valorie> I'm already running it, and it's already awesome
<lordievader> +1
<markwelds> ok so when i install 13.04 how can i make sure the sudoers dile is setup for me
<valorie> it is, automatically
<valorie> perhaps that's one of the reasons wubi is dead
<valorie> not sure
<lordievader> The first user you create (during the install) has sudo rights.
<valorie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<markwelds> oh ok so theres no need for me to get in the terminal to fix it
<valorie> huh
<valorie> we don't use it anymore in kubuntu
<valorie> no, you can use the gui for pretty much everything
<lordievader> Appearantly it is still shipped with Ubuntu Saucy iso's
<markwelds> ok thank you
 * lordievader meh guis...
<valorie> we use the cli for convenience, since it is so fast
<lordievader> CLI is the way to go :)
<valorie> but it's important to use the guis to TEST
 * valorie looks meaningfully at lordievader
<lordievader> Pff guis :P
<valorie> testing makes perfection
<alexandr> привет всем
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<cjae> does anyone else notice that rekonq opens on the wrong screen? if hdmi used on the video card
<cjae> also how do you find out what version of rekonq you are using
<BluesKaj> cjae, just rekonq?
<cjae> yes
<cjae> has for many distributions now, used to be other programs too but now just rekonq
<BluesKaj> why are you using rekonq, it's no longer the default browser
<cjae> what is
<sandman13> is KDE a bloated desktop environment? just asking saw it somewhere
<cjae> doesnt everyone has a "powerful enough" computer now
<cjae> kde is huge and no for minimalists
<BluesKaj> cjae, firefox
<cjae> I use ff
<cjae> just wondering why I kde app doesnt follow kde rules
<BluesKaj> sandman13, well if you're interested in a minimalist type desktop then look elsewhere , but if you want configurability KDE is it, and don't believe everything you read
<sandman13> i love the looks of KDE and it's option BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> cjae, what KDE rules?
<sandman13> btw, what difference are there in Kubuntu and Mint KDE? who implemented it well?
<cjae> display configuration rules
<cjae> sandman13: try it in vbox and see
<sandman13> i would have tested it but for some reason Kubuntu doesn't boot on VMware
<cjae> package installer for ine
<cjae> one*
<cjae> mint uses a synpatic like package installer
<cjae> and a lot of things are assumed and setup out of the box
<BluesKaj> sandman13, we don't compare distros here, nut if you have a kubuntu question then ask away
<BluesKaj> but
<cjae> this channel is almost always dead
<BluesKaj> cjae, really seldom see you here so ?
<cjae> like the kde ufw (firewall) is setup on mint by default (i think)
<cjae> or just has to be enabled
<cjae> been dropping in since kde 4.1
<BluesKaj> perhaps, but not much participation
<sandman> till when is Kubuntu 13.10 supported?
<lordievader> sandman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sandman> thanks
<BluesKaj> rebooted to see if the browser and dialog font artifacts were fixed, looks good so far on OpenGL 3.1 and raster on intel i915 driver
<odium> My compy thinks there's two monitors during startup and there's just one. How might I adjust this?
<BluesKaj> odium, describe what happens please
<odium> the splash is off centered when booting
<odium> but my machine boots in under 30 seconds so I barely notice it
<BluesKaj> odium, then go into system settings>display&monitor and turn off the second LVDS if it's still enabled
<odium> there isn't a second one.
<BluesKaj> were you connected to a 2nd monitor via hdmi or vga recently?
<odium> I pulled this drive from a aspire one with an additional monitor and put it into nimdok
<odium> now it's got one monitor
<BluesKaj> nimdok?
<BluesKaj> did you reformat and do a clean install on the drive or did you expect it to boot, even with different hardware?
<odium> It does work with different hardware
<odium> and it works great
<odium> I compiled this kernel though
<odium> nimdok is just a 4core 4.5ghz w/ 16gb ram and a ssd
<BluesKaj> compiling a kernel isn't necessary , but if you must then expect a few problems
<odium> sorry, rebooted, I fixed my issue
<tos> why some dreams appears so realistical ?
<BluesKaj> tos, do you have akubuntu support question ?
<tos> BluesKaj, I just stated my question above.
<lordievader> tos: That ain't really a Kubuntu support question, hence BluesKaj's question.
<aljosa> anybody experiencing system/gui blocked for couple of seconds and then everything works normally in 14.04/dev?
<BluesKaj> aljosa, that's a question for #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<lordievader> !tickless
<BluesKaj> BBL
<cojack> yo guys
<cojack> Im testing new kubuntu 14.04 beta, and I would like to test it on laptop with efi and ssd + hdd
<cojack> but I have no idea how to prepare partitions
<cojack> there is efi boot partition, wtf?
<penguin_> How can I customize KDE
<odium> I am getting some errors when running pianobar which is a front end for pandora, this is undoubtedly a kernel parameter but I don't know which one to enable here's the error http://pastebin.com/ubsF8isv - any advice?
<odium> audio works fine otherwise
<SorenHolm> Hi!  Anyone running Kubuntu the current 14.04?
<lordievader> SorenHolm: Jup.
<lordievader> Though support for it is in #ubuntu+1
<SorenHolm> lordievader: How many pulseaudio-instances have you got running ?
<SorenHolm> lordievader: I have 2. And that's just plain old wrong.
<yvonne> hi guys, is there anyone who can help me to get my fresh installed kubuntu 12.04 connected thrue wifi??
<Guest57126> iḿ on a cable connection right now
<Guest57126> but i really want wifi, but how do i do this? when i click on connections, i cannot click on the option 'unwired'
<shihab> what is this
<xguru> is there a beta channel?
<Jeruvy> #Ubuntu+1 I think if memory serves.
#kubuntu 2014-03-25
<ClientAlive> Where do you find the network manager for kubuntu desktop? I've never used it before.
<ClientAlive> I
<ClientAlive> I'm running it live to try it out
<izc> sup
<mechana> anyone wanna help me with a network issue?\
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kyfella> Any of ya'll around?  This is what I am currently running. $ cat /etc/lsb-release DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=13.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=saucy DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 13.10"
<kyfella> Can someone give me an idea?  I had to rebuild 13.10, because something funky was going on.  My mounted USB drive keeps disconnecting overnight for some reason.  I am thinking maybe power saving settings but not sure.  Any ideas of what I can look for?
<ClientAlive> I'm new to kde and I accidentally deleted this thing (I don't even know what it's called) but it had a bunch of my stuff on it. Can I get it back?
<oshakati> Heya
<kyfella> Client, do you mean you deleted your irc client?
<kyfella> If anyone sends me a message, give me a few minutes to respond.  I am between here and 3 servers
<ClientAlive> I found it
<kyfella> so your good client?
<ClientAlive> In the initial install of kubuntu 13.10 it had this panel looking thing on the desktop that you could put stuff on (directories or files or whatever).
<kyfella> oh yea, I NEVER use that irritating thing
<ClientAlive> You can't see it now (after I clicked something like "remove *" in the context menu earlier). but I found the contents in dolphin
<ClientAlive> so yeah, I got it  :)
<kyfella> I always just hit the X on that thing and remove it
<kyfella> it gets in my way.  I like a nice clean desktop to work with
<kyfella> anyone have ne ideas on my external USB connection issue?
<kyfella> it never did that before I rebuilt 13.10, so I am assuming I missed a setting somewhere in the system settigns
<kyfella> settings
<Kuberboef> ola alll
<ClientAlive> oh fuck!
<ClientAlive> I guess i really don't know about kde. I was messing around with this thing ('activities' or something) and it changed my entired desktop/sytem alltogether
<ClientAlive> I clicked something and the whole thing changed before my eyeas
<ClientAlive> eyes
<BluesKaj> !activities | ClientAlive
<BluesKaj> !info activities | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: Package activities does not exist in saucy
<BluesKaj> uhm
<BluesKaj> someons should update the infobot
<BluesKaj> ClientAlive, http://askubuntu.com/questions/253990/what-is-a-activity-in-kde-and-what-can-i-do-with-it
<ClientAlive> lol
<ClientAlive> cool
<ClientAlive> Oh wow
<ClientAlive> Now I'm gonna end up switching to kde myself  :)
<BluesKaj> I prefer the virtual desktop pagers myself, to me the activities section is redundant
<ClientAlive> What that thread explains is exactly what I spent 3 wks wrangling ubuntu into doing with unity
<ClientAlive> if I'd have know that's how kde worked I'd probably have been using it all along
<ClientAlive> all these years I mean
<BluesKaj> kde doesn't get the hype unity does, since ubuntu is a much larger community
<Dr_No> i want to thank the creators and developers of xubuntu, robustness with elegance in the linux world
<Dr_No> well done xubuntu!
<BluesKaj> Dr_No, congratulate them in #xubuntu
<Dr_No> BluesKaj: :) yes
<BluesKaj> this is #Kubuntu
<Dr_No> of course, my apologies
<ClientAlive> Is there any way to get that first thing back? That thing that looks like a panel on my desktop and I can put dirs on it?
<ClientAlive> I see the old ones contents in Desktop in the file manager but it does not appear on the desktop like it did before
<ClientAlive> or, what is the thing even called so I could google how to create one
<BluesKaj> sorry ClientAlive, it's usually the first thing I dump from the desktop, so i can't recall the name either
<BluesKaj> what would you use it for ?
<qdata> ClientAlive: unlock widgets, right click on desktop, and look for a drop down at the Layout at the top
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> qdata: what about layout now?
<ClientAlive> in the context menu?
<qdata> in that drop down is the type of desktop - I think when you change the desktop type you can make that folder thingy again, but I don't really know how as it's the first thing I get rid of too
<ClientAlive> oh
<ClientAlive> ok, well I liked it cause I could include stuff for my customer there who's never used this (kubuntu) before
<ClientAlive> I thought there would be something about making it viewable in some system setting somewhere or in the folder properties, Idk.
<qdata> first thing I do is change my desktop to the old default type from the folder desktop type that is how it is when you first install
<qdata> but I think it's the desktop type that you need to change
<qdata> ah ok - got it - after you change the desktop type to folder then add the folder plasma widget to the desktop
<EvilRoey> hey all what's the SSH flag for just forwarding a port on another system and not opening a new shell on it?
<qdata> you can then configure that plasma widget when you hover over it and the config bar comes up click on the wrench icon and select the 'Show the desktop folder' radio button
<qdata> and it will be like before
<ClientAlive> qdata: thx. gonna start that right now
<ClientAlive> qdata: I don't know how to do any of those things. I've worked with kde for like 20 min so fa
<ClientAlive> far
<BluesKaj> ClientAlive, http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/desktop.php
<qdata> ClientAlive: KDE can be daunting to a new user, because it can be configured so many ways - it takes using it for a while with a corresponding learning curve, but that's exactly what I've always liked and aprreciatted about it
<ClientAlive> thx BluesKaj: qdata:
<ClientAlive> I gotta get the thing into my guy's hands and get paid tho. Ya know?  :)
<steve_> testing from new system. Are people seeing this?
<qdata> steve_: if you see it we see it; that's the way irc works
<ClientAlive> I run ubuntu 13.10. Would making my system into kubuntu just amount to installing kde window manager?
<monkeyjuice> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
#kubuntu 2014-03-26
<ClientAlive> monkeyjuice: And I would retain all my installed applications and settings and such?
<arteph> Salut, comment avoir la l;iste de tous les channels ?<
<arteph> allo
<arteph> bye j'ai trouvé!
<[Relic]> Tried removing an icon and ended up removing my whole taskbar and tried restoring it but it came back as a default one; is there any way to ressurect my orginal taskbar settings before it was removed instead of having to do another 30miins of rearrangeing all the setting again?
<valorie> pfff
<odium> so, hi.. I compiled my own kernel, but need to add propriatary drivers for opengl support and audio, I don't know where to begin with that.
 * odium plays Old Devils by William Elliott Whitmore on Animals in the Dark
<odium> woops wrong chan
<odium> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules leads me astray - I need to install drivers for amd radeon 7000 and realtek alc892 but I can't seem to read up on how to
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<odium1> where do I list modules I want automatically loaded?
<CrowX-> on this article http://askubuntu.com/questions/333795/what-are-the-system-requirements-for-each-flavor-of-ubuntu-desktop Are the minimum requirements by Kubuntu enough to work without being slow? Or does it mean enough to just run kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> CrowX-, actually kubuntu/kde should have at least 1G RAM and minimum 800mhz cpu in my experience, if that's what you need to know
<CrowX-> BluesKaj, does it run smoothly with those performances?
<BluesKaj> depends on how much is going on in the computer and what/how you want to use it
<odium> my usb wireless n - drops the signal periodically and it's very annoying, I think this has to do with the usb drivers - what can I try?
<BluesKaj> odium, which wifi chip?
<odium> BluesKaj: I should know this, but I am not sure lemme check
<odium> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<BluesKaj> odium, try lsusb, the ethernet controller is your wired connection
<BluesKaj> or available wired connection, rather
<odium> oh thanks
<odium> 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<hateball> that's an unamusing chipset
<hateball> odium: what release/kernel are you using?
<BluesKaj> if he has the 3.10 kernel it should work, 3.11not so much
<odium> well I compiled my own 3.11 kernel
<odium> whatshouldI do?
<BluesKaj> why?
<odium> to cut out the fat.
<odium> no swap no modules no cpu-throttling
<BluesKaj> can you update and upgrade and dist-upgrade
<odium> my machine boots in like 10 seconds
<odium> its lean and mean
<BluesKaj> so, what's the point of a fast boot if the kernel modules fail to work properly
<odium> BluesKaj, I don't know how
<odium> BluesKaj: they always did
<odium> this isn't a new problem
<BluesKaj> odium, we can't help if you have a custom kernel since we have no idea how it's going to behave
<odium> drat
<odium> fine.
<BluesKaj> IMO there's no point in custom kernels unless you run with other default kernels as well, so you can choose at grub when things go wrong.
<BluesKaj> !custom
<BluesKaj> no info there
<odium> I just need to upgrade my wireless router
<BluesKaj> maybe your usb wifi dongle instead,one that's more compatible with linux
<BluesKaj> most routers run fine with linux , the wifi dongles, not so much
<odium> my router sux
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL
<tertu> okay one question
<tertu> how do I make apt shut up about my half-botched emacs install
<tertu> emacs works fine
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> I can't get my USB3 SIIG dual-bay Hard Drive Dock or drives attachd to it recognized.  I see this message in /var/log/syslog: Mar 26 16:51:57 gear mtp-probe: checking bus 6, device 9: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-2"
<Roey> Mar 26 16:51:57 gear mtp-probe: bus: 6, device: 9 was not an MTP device
<Roey> hey I want to add the "irqpoll" option to my bootup.  How do I do this?
<yahyaa> can someone tell me how to make my folders open in a preview mode like it use to do automatically on my desktop in the earlier versions like 12.10 & 12.04??
<yahyaa> im running Kubuntu 13.10 SS
#kubuntu 2014-03-27
<dowel> channels
<cyberglyph> hey guys gotta a help question here.
<cyberglyph> I installed Lubuntu on my HP mini 311-1037NR laptop.  Everything working fine until I updated and all I could get after that was just a black screen any ideas?
<BlueSamurai> hello all.  Would someone tell me why when I go to Software & Updates, I can install all and any updates.. (It gives me the typical everything is up to date- "but there is a new version of kubuntu available") So I clicked the option to upgrade it ask for my password, I enter it, click okay, and the dialog box goes away.  Then nothing happens. Updates work, upgrade does nothing.
<DarthFrog> BlueSamurai:  Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   What is "Prompt=" set to?
<DarthFrog> Oh, and what version are you running right now?
<yosdey> hola cuando sale kubuntu 14.04 beta final y de donde me lo descargo alguien me puede ayudar please help
<yosdey> hola cuando sale kubuntu 14.04 beta final y de donde me lo descargo alguien me puede ayudar please help
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<yosdey> hello when leaving kubuntu 14.04 and final beta release where someone can help me please help me
<rww> yosdey: 1) don't repeat yourself, 2) April 17th
<yosdey> I say the beta not the final vercion
<yosdey> sorry distro
<yosdey> I say the beta not the final vercion
<yosdey> I say the beta 2 not the final vercion
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<yosdey> thanks it is today but, were is ???
<rww> it'll be released when it's ready
<yosdey> pero dicen que saldra la beta 2 o final hoy, sera asi
<David1977> englisch only pleasy
<yosdey> but say they will leave the beta 2 to end today, will also
<David1977> pleasew
<yosdey> but say they will leave the beta 2 to end today, will also
<yosdey> but say they will leave the beta 2 to end today, will also
<David1977> asking 1 time is absolutely enough. No one will answer faster, if you ask your question twice
<David1977> The answer was already given. It will be released, when it's ready. So you have to wait
<yosdey> ok, i am sorry, but is today or not ?
<David1977> see, answers above
<yosdey> why? struggle to help those who do not know
<David1977> I give this up
<yosdey> not ask for much, just tell me what day and on what page I download kubuntu 14.04 beta 2 to end
<David1977> This is my last answer....in fact, that nobody know, when there will be a beta 2 of ubuntu 14.04, we can't say when it will be. So, it will be released, when it's ready. As all of us have to wait for this unknown day
<David1977> This answer was already given. You won't get another answer just for the reason you don't like this one
<yosdey> thanks for the help, when help of heart, he is patient to the person who does not know, besides my English is very bad so perhaps they did not understand the answer, but thank you bes more
<David1977> you're welcome
<Alarm> hello , i have installed kubuntu-desktop package. is there a way to start the login screen without rebooting the machine ?
<Alarm> in other words, once the package is installed, instead of needing to restart to see the login screen , i would like 1) to get to the login screen of KDE, or 2) start the graphical environment for a specific user
<Alarm> any option would be great
<jussi> Alarm: just log out of whatever DE you are in. there should be then an option to log into kubuntu
<Alarm> jussi: logout from where ? i will be in the console after the kubuntu installation
<sbivol> Alarm: I think Xephyr is what you need
<jussi> Alarm: oh, so you are not installing from unity ?
<sbivol> Alarm: from the console do „sudo service lightdm start”
<Alarm> jussi: i am in an ubuntu console. install kde and just want to go to the login screen without rebooting
<Alarm> sbivol: thank you i will give this one a try :)
<sbivol> Alarm: just to be clear, Xephyr is not needed for what you want to do. I thought you wanted to do something else. Start the lightdm service and you should be good
<Alarm> ok , great :)
<sbivol> is anyone using Kubuntu 14.04 in a non-english language? I'd like to find out if your plasmoids (like network management, K menu...) are translated. My Plasma doesn't seem to be picking up translations...
<hateball> sbivol: check #kubuntu+1
<hateball> As 14.04 is not released yet
<sbivol> ok!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<odium> Shoot, I just tried uninstalling samba and it uninstalled kde and various other essentials
<odium> what should I do?
<BluesKaj> reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<odium> I just get errors
<odium> dependency errors
<odium> I'm so lost, I'm sorry
<odium> I'm used to gentoo, arch and slackware
<odium> buuut you guys got the symbols all right and I really like this distro
<BluesKaj> odium, then reinstall kde-workspace then kubuntu-desktop
<odium> is there a way to specify get all the dependencies using apt-get ?
<odium> I'm going to be without a computer in about five minutes
<odium> if I reboot this is useless
<odium> wtf
<odium> halp me.. I'm sinking into mud
<BluesKaj> run apt-get -f install
<odium> thank you
<odium> i gnu the symbols wouldn't steer me wrong. thanks a million
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> why don't I hear music?
<dmatt> EvilRoey: turn volume up
<ktester> Hi there, I'm testing Kubuntu 14.04 right now and I'm curious about the following problem: How do I switch between different languages in KDE apps spell checking?
<ktester> For example, Konqueror or rekonq only allow to enable/disable spell checking as you write, but you can not choose which language to spell check (as it's possible in Firefox or Chromium for example)
<EvilRoey> dmatt:  it's up to max on both hardware and software
<dmatt> EvilRoey: can you hear sound from any other program or system sounds?
<dmatt> EvilRoey: btw, sometimes is output HW set to HDMI or jack connector, in that case you have to set correct output first
<EvilRoey> dmatt, I don't hear any sound.  Let me re-plug the headphones back in...
<EvilRoey> dmatt:  hmm, I checked with alsamixer, and everything is set to 100%.
<BluesKaj> sometimes after upgrades the intel hda driver fails to load, if that's what you use EvilRoey\
<EvilRoey> at this point the next level involves replacing the headphones with another pair and seeing if the problem persists
<EvilRoey> hrm.
<EvilRoey> Blues, I suppose I can check in the dpkg log to see when snd-intel-* was upgraded
<BluesKaj> snd-hda-intel
<EvilRoey> 2014-03-18 11:34:26 install linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic:amd64 <none> 3.11.0-18.32
<EvilRoey> the 18th.
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey,, just run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , but may have to reboot
<EvilRoey> I think that's about when the sound stopped working
<EvilRoey> okay thanks
<dmatt> EvilRoey: lsmod|grep snd
<EvilRoey> Blues I treid rebooting it didn't work
<EvilRoey> dmatt, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4616fc915cb8d4a12643
<dmatt> EvilRoey: i am not an expert but i do not see a problem in that
<dmatt> EvilRoey: install "pavucontrol" and check if pulseaudio is not messing with sound output
<EvilRoey> dmatt:  aye
<EvilRoey> ok.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  snd_hda_intel is already loaded
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, check your system settings > multimedia>audio&video settings as well
<EvilRoey> why is my output device, the only one listed in pavucontrol, the HDMI one, when I clearly have my headphones plugged into the headphone jack
<EvilRoey> *why is the only output device listed in pavucontrol's Output tab the "HDMI" port?
<BluesKaj> sbecause the driver isn't loaded even tho it seems so , it's a known intel driver bug
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> so what should I be checking specifically
<EvilRoey> Built-In Analog Stereo isthe preferred output device, I see.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ^
<BluesKaj> load the driver with command i gave and reboot
<EvilRoey> k
<EvilRoey> even if it is already loaded?
<BluesKaj> yes , that's the bug , it appears to load , but isn't
<BluesKaj> or doesn't
<BluesKaj> rebooting makes it stick
<EvilRoey> ok I loaded it
<EvilRoey> still donmt' hear music
<EvilRoey> now I will reboot as you instructed
<Alarm> hello. i have some problems with the dependencies whenn installing kde. i have installed mysql 5.6 from ppa . and now i try to install also kde.
<Alarm> aptitute tells me to remove :      Remove the following packages: 1)     mysql-client-5.6 2)     mysql-server-5.6 3)     mysql-server-core-5.6
<Alarm> in order to install kde
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ahoy
<EvilRoey> I have rebooted
<EvilRoey> I still do not hear sound
<Alarm> which is something that i do not want to do of course.
<Alarm> is there a way to install kde ? while keeping also mysql from ppa ? i try to figure out how to get rid of this dependency problem
<BluesKaj> ok EvilRoey now check your multimedia audio settings
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I'm there.
<EvilRoey> what should I look for specifically
<EvilRoey> ?
<BluesKaj> device preference
<sbivol> Hi, I have a question regarding sound: on most laptops and desktops I've seen, KMix sets HDMI as default sound output device. I think it's not quite the right thing, since HDMI is less used than the audio card. Is there a specific reason for this behaviour?
<ktester> Hi there, I'm testing Kubuntu 14.04 right now and I'm curious about the following (general KDE?) problem: How do I switch between different languages in KDE apps spell checking?  For example, Konqueror or rekonq only allow to enable/disable spell checking as you write, but you can not choose which language to spell check (as it's possible in Firefox or Chromium). I write in German and English all the time, so I would like to
<ktester> switch the spell checking language on the fly. Any ideas?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  Music -> Built-in Audio Analog Stereo
<BluesKaj> sbivol, look atmy post above
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey,also disable automute in alsamixer
<EvilRoey> I did
<EvilRoey> still don't hear anything
<EvilRoey> and I turned up the volume
<EvilRoey> both hard and osft
<sbivol> BluesKaj: I know how to switch the master channel for KMix, I just don't get *why* is HDMI preferred instead of the internal audio card
<EvilRoey> sbivol:  it's not necessarily preferred
<EvilRoey> sbivol:  in KDE System Settings > Audi oPlayback > Music, I see "Built-in Audio Analogg Stereo" above "GK107 HDMI Audio Controller Digital Stereo (HDMI)"
<BluesKaj> sbivol, it might be set as "Card 0" (default) in alsa-base.conf
<BluesKaj> hdmi gets it's audio from the sound card/device , but the default audio output is set as hdmi so the regular audio out is bypassed . seems to happen a lot more lately
<sbivol> I'm curious whether this should be aproached from the alsa configuration or from KMix's side...
<sbivol> KMix preferences are per-user, which means that on a shared computer every user should change this setting... this is not really doable for an LDAP deployment
<BluesKaj> sbivol, usually pulseaudio/pavucontrol settings take preference if they are installed
<dmatt> EvilRoey: that sound problem is on notebook?
<sbivol> BluesKaj: I'd be more in favor of a solution at the audio-device-registration level, when sound cards are detected they could (I guess) be arranged by category: output0..5 -> external sound cards, output6..9 internal sound cards, output10..15 HDMI outputs
<sbivol> that would solve the problem regardless of the actual audio driver loading order
<EvilRoey> dmatt:  desktop actually
<BluesKaj> sbivol, it would be nice if the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf settings/edits were stickier. he settings used to hold ebven after upgrades to the audio software, but now the audio settings seem to be willy-nilly.
<dmatt> EvilRoey: if you play something, do you see movement in output bar in pavucontrol?
<EvilRoey> yes I do
<EvilRoey> indeed
<EvilRoey> and this is for the Analog built-in one.
<EvilRoey> dmatt:  ^
<dmatt> EvilRoey: it means there is something going out of your soundcard, but it is lost on a way to your ear... everything plugged in correctly?
<EvilRoey> correct
<EvilRoey> and it worked presumably before I upgraded my kernel with a dist-upgrade on 3/18
<dmatt> EvilRoey: run livecd to check if it works, if yes than downgrade kernel i suppose ...?
<EvilRoey> dmatt:  that was my next thing, livecd
<EvilRoey> to make sure it was the software and not hte hardware
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, sometimes alsamixer ctls are muted (MM) after kernel upgrades. it happened here a while back.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  aye
<BluesKaj> BBL
<m_tadeu> how can I enable a remote login on another machine with lightdm?
<dcorbin> I'm trying to find the setting that shows the titlebar as full width.  I imagine it's a "theme" somewhere but haven't found one yet.  Any pointers?
<qdata> dcorbin: not exactly sure of your question, but if you mean the window box title bar its systemsettings -> Workspace Appearance -> Window Decorations
<dcorbin> qdata, That's it.  For some reason, I didn't recognize the list boxes the examples.  I was looking for combo box.
<dcorbin> (dropdown) . Thanks
<qdata> :-)
<Phoenixz> I just installed kubuntu 14.04 beta1, I tried adding some info to kwallet, wanted to use the new GPG option, then got this message: "Seems that your system has no keys suitable for encryption. Please set-up at least an encryption key, then try again.".. okay, sure, great, will do... where? how?
<Graf_Westerholt> Phoenixz, try KGpg ;)
<Phoenixz> Graf_Westerholt: Sometimes I ask questions and at the answer I can only think... doh..?
<Graf_Westerholt> Phoenixz sorry?
<Phoenixz> Graf_Westerholt: That your answer was obvious, I could / should have figured that out myself :) I need coffee.. In any case, thanks for the help!
<Graf_Westerholt> Phoenixz, I try to help, you need to be a bit more specific. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> Phoenixz, what does „doh“ mean?
<Phoenixz> Graf_Westerholt: no no, Nothing against you, its against me... I should not have asked a question with such an obvious answer
<Phoenixz> Graf_Westerholt: Homer Simpson, DOH!
<Graf_Westerholt> Phoenixz oh ok no problem. :)
<Phoenixz> that doh :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, I do not understand that „doh“. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> I have no TV, I do not wath Simpson that often.
<Graf_Westerholt> *watch
<rww> it's not important
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Phoenixz> Thanks anyway!
<Graf_Westerholt> It’s a pleasure! :)
<rcw2> how do i bind text strings to keys
<Phoenixz> I just installed Kubuntu 14.04 beta1, I understand that this has kde-connect.. I just installed it, also on my android. They are both on the same WiFi network, great.. and now what? I have found a "how to use it", but how do my KDE laptop and my phone actually connect? So far I have not found any way to connect them..
<Phoenixz> I have checked system settings, there I see "kde connect", great! click.. just a screen with an empty list and nothing, no buttons, nothing.. there is a "reload" button on my kde connect app on my android, I click that, nothing either.. So how exactly do I connect my android phone to KDE then?
<phoenixz> back
<phoenixz> I rebooted, just to be sure, no effect, I still see nothing in system settings and nothing on my phone :( Anybody?
<qww> hello
<qww> i am new here and from start i need your help guys :)
<qww> anyone is here :>?
<qdata> qww: the normal thing on most irc is just simply ask the question, if someone sees it and thinks they might be able to help they may chime in
<qdata> in other words don't ask to ask - just put the question out there
<qdata> people come and go all day/night long depending on geography, time zones, etc
<qww> i dont have xperience with irc sorry guys :)
<qww> i got problem with pings and i think its auto update fault
<qdata> not a problem - everyine starts somewhere  :-)
<qww> i tried to find soultion one was to change etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<qww> APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0"; from 1 to 0 but i think it didnt work or its not real problem
<qww> every other soultion would be for old version with software menager but i cant find it in 13.10
<qdata> yes - I would put that back the way it was
<qww> ok but then how to turn it off for real?
<qww> i cant play dota 2 with ping 500 every 2min for 10sec :D
<qdata> it's better to use the config menu in a relevant app such as muon - manually editing a file at random is something that should be a very last resort at best
<qww> i cant find such option in muon
<qdata> so why do you think ping is coming from softare update? it's also possible it's your irc client
<qww> what irc client?
<qww> the one i use now?
<qdata> there is a ping and a pong between irc client and the server you're connected to so the server knows you're still there
<qww> i only use pidgin but i used it on windows too and there was no problem
<qdata> generally speaking a software update type of operation connects to and update server and checks for updates once a day
<qww> any other idea?
<qww> it cant be pidgin or its linux version thats bugged ;d?
<qww> i dont use irc i connected here from kubuntu site via web browser
<qdata> the reason I initially look at irc is it is built into the protocol to do this about 2 and something minutes or so, but it could always be something else
<qww> i didnt mess with kubuntu as i installed it today
<qdata> I don't know pidgin - tried it once and saw it was utter crap
<qdata> that was a couple of years ago and have never looked at it since
<qww> can i somehow check what cause such high pings?
<qdata> well whenever something network-wise is going on the first thing I usually do is fire up Wireshark and look at the traffic
<qdata> then some variant of netstat to try and narrow down what traffic may be attached
<qww> ok i will check it now
<qdata> I'm more knowlegeable about FreeBSD than Linux meself - FreeBSD has a sockstat command where you can immediately see what apps are connected to what socket very easily
<qww> any tip how to do that fast ;d?
<qdata> I'm sure Linux can do the same thing just I'm fuzzy there
<qww> how to use that whireshark d;
<qdata> wireshark is a network protocol analyzer and unless you have a lot of background with networking you won't understand anything from it
<qww> so i am back where i was 10minutes ago ;d
<qdata> I think you probably should work with the man page for netstat for a bit; it might assist you in trying to glean out which app is connected to the ping
<qww> but how
<qdata> aha - linux has a sockstat command as well, just not installed by default
<qdata> man netstat
<qdata> install sockstat then man sockstat
<qww> you have to treat me like 5yo kid ;p
<qdata> reading and learning are very important in the non-WinderZ world  :-)
<qww_> great
<qww_> i opened some stockstats related site and my browser crashed ;d
<qdata> so use a real client
<qdata> if you have kde konversation is pretty easy to start with
<qww_> start with what?
<qdata> but basically I fixated on irc because of your every 2 minutes or so time frame
<qdata> irc
<qww_> but i dont use irc ;/
<qdata> you're using it right now
<qdata> you're talking to me on it
<qww_> anything that cause problem is default installed with kde
<qww_> but problem is from before?
<qww_> https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#kubuntu
<qww_> my browser cant even open any irc (i got some error with :irc cant remember what that was but something like "i dont know what to do with that")
<qdata> weird - I use kde and have a lot of network-centric apps open all the time and I have no problems, the only thing I don't do is game
<qdata> so I don't know anything about gaming
<qww_> its not about gaming
<qdata> have you considered the idea it's not kde but the game?
<qww_> i used some program and pinged google
<qww_> i even got ping 900 in these 10sec frame
<qww_> but normal ping is around 55-60
<qww_> i may be stupid
<qww_> but not retarded [;
<qdata> the problem could also be associatted with your ISP and/or your firewall as well - for example a ping to google for is 21.3ms
<qdata> the problem is also possibly latency on your ISP's end
<qww_> all-systems.mcast.net - maybe you know what is that?
<qdata> that sounds like multicast, which is a different beast than the 'normal' tcp/ip unicast packet
<qdata> when you emit a ping from your box it is probably going out as a unicast, and a lot of gaming related stuff is multicast
<qww_> again
<qww_> 53 ping for 94 sec
<qdata> but still, just trying to present some areas to gather more info on
<qww_> and 600
<qww_> i can reconnect to windows
<qww_> but i can bet my hairs that snot that
<qww_> its something within kubunt that cause high pings
<qdata> sorry - can't help with 224.0.0.1 as I have that completely shutdown in my firewall
<qww_> i only had winshit to play dota 2 i was so happy that they made it for linux ;<
<qdata> I know very little about gaming I will confess  :-)
<qww_> if you love your free time then dont try dota 2 ;)
<qww_> still
<qww_> problem have nothing to with games
<qww_> to do ;d
<qdata> can you traceroute 224.0.0.1 ?
<qdata> I bet you are right though about it being something in kubuntu
<qww_> looks like not
<qww_> but i have wlan0 224.0.0.251 group ;d what is that? or 224.0.0.1?
<qdata> that's the broadcast address for the igmp group associatted with 224.0.0.1
<qww_> oh
<qdata> err wait a minute that's wrong - I saw 255 instead of 251
<qww_> no i know less than before ;d
<qdata> I need some new eyeglasses
<qww_> no = now
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> antonio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<qww_> should i simply go back to winshit then :<?
<qdata> I can't ping or traceroute either of those address, but I have my fiber router set to not do 224.0.0.0 based stuff so I'm stick being able to test that netowrk path unless I reconfig my royter
<qdata> well I run WinderZ in Virtualbox for few occasions that I might want windows for something
<qdata> be nicer to figure out how to get it to work in Linux though, probably take some doing though
<qww_> i cant traceroute or ping too only some "search" (dunno i have other language)
<qdata> shortcut to get back to game playing straight away would be to go back to Windows
<qdata> but that's no challenge  :-)
<qww_> when i search 224.0.0.1 i get
<qww_> name 1.0.0.224.in-addr.arpa.
<qww_> ttl 274 addres type in
<qdata> but 224.x.x.x. stuff is reserved for multicast addressing as opposed to unicast
<qww_> addres all-systems.mcast.net and some PTR
<qww_> with 224.0.0.251 its 224.in-addr.arpa. ttl is 1848 type in
<qww_> instead of ptr its soa
<qww_> and addres sns.dns.icann.org noc.dns.icann.org. 2013112561 7200 ........
<qww_> maybe you get any of it?
<qdata> nope - I have all that turned off at my fiber router
<qww_> should i do that too?
<qdata> don't use it so I don't need it
<qdata> I believe most games depend on multicast so no
<qdata> but I think it is a multicast vs unicast issue
<qww_> i am at my limit ;< already lost 4h tryin to do anything but nothing work ;<
<qdata> windows works because it's config allows for a working multicast connection and I have a feeling kubuntu isn't set up to do multicast somehow
<qww_> so it would cause ping to jump every 2 min for 10 sec and work fine for 1min 50seconds?
<qww_> that does not sound right for me ;d
<qdata> if they are both behind the same router or dsl/cable modem and windows works it makes me think you are right about it being kubuntu
<qdata> doesn't sound right to me either,a t all
<qww_> where is your kubuntu qdata
<qww_> i think its time to install one and find reason for me i mean everyone:D
<qdata> I goot arun - my apologies
<qdata> phone call - something came up I gotta go deal with
<qdata> I wish you lucj though
<qww_> then what are you doin here
<qww_> thx have nice day or good night :p
<qdata> and it would be great to get multicast going properly for you game on Linux
<qdata> best wishesa
 * qdata runs out door....
<qww_> anyone else have time and patience to help me?
<qww_> how to turn auto updates in kubuntu???
<qww_> turn off*
<valorie> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<valorie> hmmm
<qww_> its for you or me valorie:)?
<valorie> that was for you, but it's not helpful
<qww_> there is no option to turn it off ;/
<qww_> only about notifications
<valorie> try this: alt+f2, then type update
<valorie> that will get you into muon software updates
<valorie> click More... button on the bottom left
<qww_> http://postimg.org/image/gy503qdy5/
<valorie> choose Configure Muon Update Manager, and turn off auto-updating there
<valorie> ah, you're right
<valorie> but you can turn off notifications
<qww_> i dont think its same thing ;d
<qww_> they will look for updates without notifications if i am right
#kubuntu 2014-03-28
<qww_> anyone else got idea how to turn off auto updates in kubuntu 13.10??
<DarthFrog> qww_: Investigate the /etc/update-* directories.
<qww_> i wouldnt know what i should look at ;/
<DarthFrog> Let it be a challenge to the student. :-)
<qww_> yeah who care about time as we are all immortals
<DarthFrog> Hmm, there doesn't seem to be anything in /etc/update-notifier.  That's where I'd've figured it'd be configured.
<qww_> i found something
<qww_> will have to try it
<qww_> i hope i wont be back here ;)
<DarthFrog> qww_:  There's something in SystemSettings.
<DarthFrog> under Application and System Notifications.
<DarthFrog> Choose Other Notifications.
<qww> great
<qww> it didnt work <3
<qww> i made change in etc/update-manager/release-upgrades but its not that;/
<rww> my usual solution is to murder all the update notifier packages, but that's probably not a great solution
<qww> maybe i should change kubuntu for something else ;/
<qww> dunno why ubuntu couldnt find my wireless modem after i bought new motherboard ...
<qww> when kubuntu can without problem
<qww> guess i will have to try again tomorrow
<qww> bye guys thx for all your help :)
<utusan> so beta2 is out?
<utusan> will there be an rc?
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<utusan> but what is the point in testing 14.13 beta3 when rc is out already?
<rww> (what's 14.13?) where do you see a beta 3 in there...?
<utusan> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Beta2/Kubuntu
<utusan> Beta 2 Highlights
<rww> oh 4.13
<utusan> KDE Applications and Platform 4.13 Beta 3
<utusan> KDE Ships Release Candidate of Applications and Platform 4.13
<rww> probably because there's not a whole lot of difference between them and the RC didn't land in time for Ubuntu beta freeze
<odium> I compiled and installed my own kernel which works amazingly, but how do I switch back to the normal kernel?
<WizardGed> hey can anyone help me with an amarok streaming problem
<WizardGed> amarok seems to freeze and not play network streams until i restart if i pause or remove a network stream
<Phoenixz> Any place where I could deposit "would be nice" feature requests for kde-connect?
<valorie> WizardGed: there is an #amarok channel, but you might try running amarok from the commandline, `amarok --debug --nofork` and watch the output
<valorie> Phoenixz: feature requests go on bugs.kde.org
<valorie> please search first and see if someone has already requested the feature
<WizardGed> thank you there is a bug that looks like the one im having but it says it was fixed in a version lower than my own
<odium> how can I install the ubuntu kernel again?
<valorie> odium, unless you got rid of the ubuntu stock kernel, it's still there
<valorie> and you can choose it from grub
<odium> hmm. that's something I don't see in grub
<kubuntu> so many
<Beryl> ahhh what's the program name for the control panel?
<usuari> hola
<oki> Hello everyone
<oki> anyone know how to turn off auto update in kubuntu 13.10??
<oki> anyone with free time to help me?
<jussi> oki: open muon software center, settings, configure software sources, updates
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<komich> salut
<odium> I managed fuck up my ssd installation of kubuntu and decided to plug in a spare hybrid-drive I have which I forgot had ubuntu on it, luckily this system works but I want to get to the bottom of why kubuntu refuses to boot.
<odium> I tried installing "additional drivers" a fglrx graphics driver but it failed, now my system hangs at boot and I don't know how to undo the changes.
<friti> odium: have you tried sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<odium> not yet I havent
<odium> I will
<odium> thank you
<odium> friti, this is perplexing, I cannot chroot into that system from this one.
<odium> oh, wait I know what to do
<Guest65624> Hi can someone tell me how to filter a file? I need  to grep all files that contain a certain pattern call it X. the output i want is every line containing X but without any text before X. So lets say there is the line "xyzXabc" i want abc
<gsmlg> ...
<gsmlg> hello world!
<jussi> hi gsmlg
<gsmlg> hi
<odium> So, I uninstalled the drivers but the system still hangs - it stops at a point where it says "Restoring resolver state" does this indicate anything?
<tsimpson> Guest65624: you can probably use sed, like: grep -h X *|sed -re 's/.*X(.*)$/\1/'
<tsimpson> that'll remove everything before the last occurrence of X, and X itself
<odium> Okay, hello, I've been working on this overnight and still no results, my system hangs at "Restoring resolver state" - it crippled it by installing fglrx drivers and also mesa gallium drivers and have since uninstalled them, to no avail. I'm not sure what to try next. I have reinstalled the kernel and I am fairly certain everything else is okay but my system is still hanging. I only have installation media for i686 and my system is 64 bit, so this is an i
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, odium is using a custom kernel, just for your info
<odium> I was.. It was very nice
<odium> nothing, at this point, is sacred
<odium> what must I do? I can try the older kernels but I think I did already
<BluesKaj> make sure you tried the older ones, odium
<odium> I'm sure I did.
<zoki> hi everyone, I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 Beta2 and the last couple of days I have some issues with akonadi/kmail/baloo
<zoki> these services (akonadi_baloo_indexer, mysqld, kmail, akonadiserver) are always using the CPU and kmail is working like a snail.
<zoki> anyone with the same symptoms/problem with this?
<lordievader> zoki: Trusty support is in #ubuntu+1
<zoki> lordievader: thanks
<Condorito> Morning? Ish?
<Condorito> I just installed Kubuntu last night on my Chromebook, wanted to see what I can see as far as the community support goes.
<Condorito> I can see that everybody has quite the chatty streak going on here. It always this busy?
<DarthFrog> This is normal.  It's not a chat channel.
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a channel to discuss things about 14.04?
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, #ubuntu+1
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: thanx
<BluesKaj> there appears to be a #kubuntu+1 , but the server says it's invite only (+i)
<BluesKaj> why is freenode hiding this from us ...ubuntu is becoming too different, kubuntu users should have their own dev OS user chat
<BluesKaj> or allow dev OS support here
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: #kubuntu+1 forwards to #ubuntu+1 you only get the message about +i when you're already in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, bummer :(
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: if you feel there should be a distinct +1 for kubuntu, you should probably bring it up at the next kubuntu meeting on on the developers mailing list
<tsimpson> s/on on/or on/
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, right, I might do that
<lordievader> Good evening.
<pramiti> can u tell how to uninstall ppa/kubuntu backports and install again.. some problem has occur..
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> pramiti: ^^^
<valorie> first though, I would try `sudo apt-get -f install`
<valorie> and see if that fixes the problem
<osolus_> dear god this is terrible, I have a working system but after an update it locks me out of lightdm and I can't login
<osolus_> what do I have to do, downgrade?!? someone please, I beg for assistance.
<osolus_> I have a stock kernel now
<osolus_> It's a fresh installation
<osolus_> the wifi works barely
<osolus_> but I had to move downstairs to get internet, I thought an upgrade would fix the wifi and now I am on a root terminal in irssi
<osolus_> could anyone guess why after a fresh installation I am stuck in irssi on a root terminal ?
<osolus_> I can't launch lightdm
<osolus_> well lightdm restarts but it doesn't launch kde
<osolus_> should I reinstall?
<osolus_> all I did was install the security updates
<osolus_> can anyone suggest why this is happening?
<osolus_> halp.
<pramiti> can u tell me this if after  doing ppa:purge i again do sudo apt-get install .. will it again upgrade the same package ?
<osolus_> so I installed twice in case this happened. I'm afraid to update my software because of the latest crash
<valorie> pfff, ask then disappear
<osolus_> how can I make an ssh server run on this machine
<valorie> osolus_: which kubuntu did you install?
<osolus_> let me check
<osolus_> 13.10 amd64
<osolus_> I'm afraid to upgrade this.
<osolus_> I installed it on two drives.
<valorie> !info openssh-server
<osolus_> so I have a spare drive
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2p2-6ubuntu0.2 (saucy), package size 252 kB, installed size 777 kB
<valorie> osolus_: openssh-server is what I have on this machine
<osolus_> that's what I wanted.
<osolus_> thank oyu
<valorie> I suggest putting the 14.04 beta on one of the drives and checking it out
<valorie> or trying it out in a live session
<osolus_> Okay I will
<valorie> it is the most stable yet
<osolus_> but that means I have to download it and install it onto a jump drive
<valorie> even though it's still beta
<valorie> yes
<valorie> not too many torrents either
<osolus_> can you direct me to where I can download it, is there a torrent?
<valorie> I'm not torrenting it yet
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/beta-1/
<valorie> perhaps I should
 * valorie starts 'em
<osolus_> thank you
<osolus_> oh this should only take 18minutes
<valorie> I should have done that when it arrived
<osolus_> me too
<osolus_> I'll start after I download it
<valorie> I seed all the *buntu torrents
<kubuntu_> I have installed kubuntu 14.04, btrfs. I just used gparted to move the /boot / and /home partitions in /, and remove /boot and /home. / is now bootable, but AFAIK, I still have to upgrade GRUB. How would I go about this?
<kubuntu_> Can I just do "upgrade-grub" ?
<ikonia> upgrade grub ???
<ikonia> you don't move anything
<kubuntu_> sorry, update-grub
<ikonia> I'm not following what you are doing, if you installed to btrs, why are you moving file systems and changing partitions ?
<ikonia> why are you just not using the layout you installed to ?
<kubuntu_> ikonia: Stubbornness, I guess :) But I wanted to start working / experimenting with btrfs subvolumes, but I got mixed up with LVM volumes,.. in any case, I had the 3 btrfs partitions, I have them all groupped together now in / which is bootable, but I need to know how to fix the grub part
<kubuntu_> I can just do update-grub?
<ikonia> update-grub just rebuilds the menu.lst/.conf from the rules
<kubuntu_> ikonia: I mean, the thing is, it is all already done, I'm nearly at the end of the process, but I forgot about grub, which I now want to fix as well
<kubuntu_> I take it grub first booted /boot, which now is in the / partition.. I'd have to update that in the grub rules first?
<ikonia> it will boot where you tell it to boot from
<kubuntu_> ikonia: I imagine that, but where would I change this?
<ikonia> the best way is to look at the grub.conf file (don't change it directly) to see what's been generated, then look at the rules to match how that is being constructed and update the rules
<kubuntu_> by default, grub is in the /boot partition, or is it placed in the mbr?
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> grub has to be on the mbr....otherwise how would it boot it
<kubuntu_> There is no /etc/grub.conf, I do find /etc/grub.d/ with 00_header 10_linux 20_memtest86+ 30_uefi-firmware 41_custom 05_debian_theme 20_linux_xen 30_os-prober 40_custom
<ikonia> grub.conf is not in /boot
<ikonia> in /etc sorry
<ikonia> it's in /boot
<ikonia>  /etc is not visible to grub - so it lives in /boot
<ikonia> the rules are in /etc which is why they are used to generate grub.conf rather than try to read /etc directly
<kubuntu_> ikonia: so I should be able to find a /boot/grub.conf then?
<ikonia> I'd be worried if you didn't
<ikonia> thats basically the menu that grub displays
<kubuntu_> ikonia: well, I just did not :) Thing is, I have not removed it
<ikonia> without that - no grub instructions to boot
<ikonia> kubuntu_: look for grub.conf or menu.lst
<kubuntu_> That probably explains the black screen I was seeing
<kubuntu_> Is there a way to rebuild that file?
<kubuntu_> ikonia: I can only find a sub dir "grub"
<ikonia> kubuntu_: /boot/grub/grub.conf(menu.lst)
<ikonia> sorry, maybe grub.cfg
<kubuntu_> /boot/grub only contains gfxblacklist.txt and grubenv
<ikonia> can't check, not got an ubuntu box to check
<ikonia> ok, then you have a problem
<kubuntu_> ikonia: Is there any way to regenerate a grub.conf file?
<ikonia> update-grub (which in ubuntu is an alias link to grub2-mkconfig I believe)
<kubuntu_> ikonia: I take it I first have to chroot so that its working on the correct device?
<ikonia> I have no idea your current situation, but just apply common sense, eg: it's going to look in /etc - if you need to chroot to get /etc to the right place, then do that
<valorie> osolus_: I found a better link, to beta2: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<valorie> I think the beta1 is no longer being officially seeded
<osolus_> I'm seeeding on a little cubieboard server and it's downloaded, thank you for your help
<valorie> good to hear, osolus_
<valorie> I like it when I can help someone, and they help back!
<valorie> off to pizza....
<osolus_> I'll help back. give me time though
<osolus_> rebooting into the beta
#kubuntu 2014-03-29
<JJ__> hello, I would like to ask a question
<JJ__> or someone can help me to find the answer
<JJ__> I have installed Kubuntu 13.10 to HDD.  And now I want to install Kubuntu 13.10 to a SSD.
<JJ__> I heard somethings need to be done in order to optimize the SSD (Trim?) after installing Kubuntu but i can not find step-by-step guide
<valorie> !ssd
<valorie> nope, ok
<rww> hrm, someone should write that
<valorie> indeed, but I don't know enough to do it
<valorie> my son got me started when I bought this laptop from him
<valorie> I know the theory, but not the steps
<DarthFrog> http://apcmag.com/how-to-maximise-ssd-performance-with-linux.htm
<valorie> interesting - DarthFrog's page is completely blank in chromium
<DarthFrog> Works in Firefox.
<valorie> hmmm, blank there too
<valorie> and in rekonq and konq
<valorie> bummer
<DarthFrog> In a nutshell, make sure you have the "noatime" option set in fstab.  That's the Linux equivalent of TRIM.
<rww> erm, no, it isn't
<rww> noatime stops file access time metadata from being updated. TRIM tells the SSD which bits of the drive can be freed up for write levelling.
<rww> !trim is <reply> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. See http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !ssd is <alias> trim
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<valorie> that's good, and it would be nice to have an official guide to installing *ubuntu to an SSD/HD setup, which is more and more common
<valorie> my first attempt was a bit hosed, so my son reinstalled
<valorie> I haven't needed any help for years, until then
<valorie> :(
<rww> Personally in that situation I'd put / on the SSD and /home on the HD, and
<rww> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rww> you can do it during the installer too, but I don't use Ubiquity much so not sure what the instructions would be for that
<valorie> rww: that's what I was attempting to do, but fouled up grub somehow
<valorie> what complicated it was that I wanted to keep the win partition(s) on the HD as well
<valorie> just in case I have time for testing KDE on windows
<valorie> son said reinstalling was easier than repairing grub, which was true
<rww> ah, yeah. Two drives and Windows and Linux gets interesting
<valorie> he doesn't mind showing off to his old ma
<valorie> lol
<BlitzHere> Hi, Princessvaleyri and I have been having this problem on a clean install of 13.10 on a Dell N5010 with a i5 450M, 4GB of RAM, 500GB hard drive. Kubuntu is installed to the full hard drive. There are no other OSes. The window manager appears to have broken
<BlitzHere> Can you explain more, Princessvaleyri?
<BlitzHere> I've been trying to help her troubleshoot, but I'm afraid it's beyond my skills
<BlitzHere> Install was done through mini.iso, /home encrypted, guided partitioning with LVM and encryption,
<Princessvaleyri> Chrome, file viewer, taskbar are malfunctioning
<BlitzHere> Installed packages during install were kubuntu-desktop and huge collection of fonts
<valorie> did you try `sudo apt-get -f install`?
<valorie> that should catch any broken packages and reinstall them
<BlitzHere> valorie
<BlitzHere> I'm having trouble reaching terminal
<Princessvaleyri> I installed zram-config and set swappiness to 10
<BlitzHere> I tried to reboot into recovery through grub
<valorie> I don't know what those are; sounds like you are more expert than I am
<valorie> control+alt+f2 doesn't get you to a console?
<Princessvaleyri> Nope
<valorie> also you should be able to alt+f2 `konsole`
<Princessvaleyri> None of those seem to work :/
<BlitzHere> Let's try again
<valorie> Princessvaleyri: alt+f2 doesn't pop up 'krunner' at the top of your screen?
<valorie> it is very slim
<valorie> just big enough to type a line of text
<valorie> if not, it sounds like KDE didn't get installed
<BlitzHere> valorie, I remote desktoped in a little while ago. Everything was up and running
<BlitzHere> Like normal
<BlitzHere> Although I'll admit I don't know much about kubuntu
<Princessvaleyri> Valorie: nope. It has no response
<valorie> how about from the kmenu?
<valorie> you should be able to start konsole from there
<Princessvaleyri> Nothing seems to work
<valorie> except IRC, eh?
<valorie> that and a browser are the most important to me
<rww> valorie: (they're running IRC on their phone :P)
<BlitzHere> Andchat FTW
<valorie> ah
<BlitzHere> Although, my computer is still up...
<BlitzHere> :D
<valorie> BlitzHere: when you remote-desktopped, did you try sudo apt-get -f install ?
<BlitzHere> I couldn't get to konsole
<valorie> or a terminal?
<BlitzHere> Bope
<BlitzHere> I think Princessvaleyri got it up now though
<valorie> oh, awesome
<Princessvaleyri> I had access to the file browser and it some how worked
<valorie> I know it is hard as a beginner to know how to frame questions
<BlitzHere> Konquerer = awesoem
<valorie> but the terminal is always useful
<valorie> yes, konq continues to be awesome, even from the dark ages
<valorie> dolphin is also great
<BlitzHere> Oh, I guess dolphin = awesome. Completely out of touch with KDE :P
<BlitzHere> Anyway, what does build-dep do?
<BlitzHere> I would want to reinstall all kubuntu-desktop and it's dependencies
<BlitzHere> Nothing's been customized
<BlitzHere> There's nothing to lose
<BlitzHere> sudo apt-get install –reinstall kubuntu-desktop sudo apt-get build-dep kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> build-dep gives you the -dev versions
<BlitzHere> ?
<BlitzHere> Okay then
<valorie> if you plan to build stuff from source, you need those build-depends
<valorie> otherwise not
<BlitzHere> sudo apt-get install –reinstall kubuntu-desktop won't fix dependencies right?
<valorie> kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<BlitzHere> Exactly
<valorie> all the dependencies will be installed
<valorie> that's the point
<BlitzHere> How do I make apt-get REinstall all dependencies?
<valorie> just doing a sudo apt-get -f install will fix any broken packages
<Princessvaleyri> I did that
<valorie> and things still aren't working?
<BlitzHere> Brb, valorie:thanks
<BlitzHere> Princessvaleyri, upload screenshots or pictures to might or something
<Princessvaleyri> Valorie: nope
<Princessvaleyri> Ok
<valorie> yes, screenies would help
<valorie> imgur is free
<valorie> I use wmstaw usually
<valorie> function+printscreen key should start up ksnapshot
<valorie> otherwise, alt+f2 `kscreenshot` will start it up
<Princessvaleyri> I can't even take screenshots here.
<valorie> does the screenshotter start up?
<BlitzHere> Just take pictures with phone
<Princessvaleyri> No
<valorie> heh
<valorie> good grief
<Princessvaleyri> May be I should do a clean install?
<valorie> any particular reason you installed from mini-iso?
<valorie> I have no experience with that
<valorie> if you have a USB key, downloading the ISO and installing from there is really easy
<Princessvaleyri> Hm. I think everything was working decently till I changed swappiness
<valorie> I've never touched swap
<valorie> I've never heard of zram-config either
<valorie> !info zram-config
<ubottu> zram-config (source: zram-config): Upstart job to enable zram support. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB
<Princessvaleyri> Hm. I think kubuntu was way slower and laggy on my computer than Ubuntu
<Princessvaleyri> I'm gonna reinstall and check if it works.
<Princessvaleyri> I have been at it for hours now.
<valorie> it's really snappy here
<valorie> any reason you wanted to mess with swap and zram?
<BlitzHere> My idea
<valorie> for what reason?
<BlitzHere> It's just something with the install, Kubuntu=Ubuntu IMO as far as smoothness goes
<BlitzHere> Major RAM problems with Chrome
<valorie> I've been using linux for 10+ years and have never needed such extras
<valorie> I've been using chromium as my main browser for close to a year
<valorie> outside of the occasional flash problem, it's great
<valorie> FF started crashing too often
<BlitzHere> Open up one too many tabs and you hit the end of RAM and everything freezes up while it's trying to move data to HDD
<BlitzHere> Funnily enough
<BlitzHere> I have no issues on my machine either
<BlitzHere> With chrome
<valorie> I've never tried chrome as such
<valorie> just chromium
<valorie> and I've had 50+ tabs open
<valorie> fewer than that usually though
<BlitzHere> But anyway, Ubuntu recommends swappiness of 10 for desktop systems
<BlitzHere> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Princessvaleyri> I couldn't open 8 tabs on it after installing kubuntu
<Princessvaleyri> And the most I could open on Ubuntu was 20 with a lot of effort.
<BlitzHere> I have a i5-3230 system with 8GB 1600MHz RAM system and a 7200rpm 500GB HDD and I've never really had any issues with RAM either
<BlitzHere> Except once when I opened up 9 instances of this online game :P
<valorie> I don't think I have swap at all
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE 4.12.95 on Ubuntu 14.04, Trusty Tahr powered by Linux 3.13.0-19-generic, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II P960 Quad-Core Processor at 800-1800/1800 MHz, RAM: 5403/5712 MB, Storage: 456/528 GB, 209 procs, 11.43h up
<valorie> I guess I have enough ram not to need it
<valorie> this is my son's old gaming laptop
<valorie> and by the way, Trusty is smooth as silk
<valorie> I never hear of people here in #kubuntu adjusting swappiness, and my bouncer is here 24/7
 * valorie goes offline; best of luck, BlitzHere and Princessvaleyri
<Princessvaleyri> Thanks!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jlmartin> eval
<jotik> Hello! Does any Kubuntu LTS ISO allow for manual package selection during installation?
<ikonia> jotik: no
<jotik> hmm... Its just that I don't find the default kubuntu artwork very pretty. I'll try the ubuntu mini cd instead, install kde-full. Thanks!
<lordievader> I thought Kubuntu artwork and KDE artwork was one and the same.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<onca> amarok doesn't seem to launch. am I doing something wrong?
<lordievader> onca: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<odium1> amarok just crashes when I launch it and doesn't load, if I try to execute it from the command line it says it's already running and "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<odium> also my wireless adapter cuts out every five minutes
<mamat> I've just updated kubuntu 14.04 beta and restarted it. then I've got 'baloo_file' in ksysguard uses cpu constantly and hasn't stopped yet, what is it for?
<lordievader> mamat: Baloo is the new nepomuk, it is probably doing an initial index. Also #ubuntu+1 is for Trusty support.
<BluesKaj> mamat, don't crosspost the same questiuon in several channels
<mamat> okay, BluesKaj
<majid> hellothere
<Guest61571> Thank you guys for your help yesterday.
<Shaan7> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<shadeslayer> ssup
<Shaan7> does beta2 have baloo?
<Shaan7> I have beta1 with a ppa Riddell had shared. Wondering should I upgrade that or download the beta2 iso/
<shadeslayer> yeah just upgrade
<shadeslayer> should be fine
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> Ninjas might have RC
<Shaan7> remove the ppa or not is the question ;)
<shadeslayer> remove it
<shadeslayer> and check dist-upgrade output
<Shaan7> okay
<shadeslayer> to make sure stuff isn't being removed
<Shaan7> cool, its upgrading baloo etc even after removing the ppa. I'll dist upgrade
<shadeslayer> Shaan7: make sure it's not *removing* stuff
<Shaan7> ah, I didnt make it explicit, its not.
<shadeslayer> awesome
<chachan> hey guys. I'm currently using 13.10, but it's too much buggy for me :( Do you think it would be a nice idea to jump to 14.04 beta 2?. Any one in here using it?
<ikonia> sounds like a bad idea to blindly move to pre-release software because you're having problems with stable software
<odium> whenever I try to launch amarok - the following happens and I have to manually kill the pid.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7173976/
<chachan> yes, I know, but I really like to work on Kubuntu :(
<chachan> another option is too jump back to 12.04 at least for a month
<chachan> odium, did you check that in here http://goo.gl/auK7Wx ?
<odium> chachan: I have a impairment that makes doing that next to impossible.
<odium> I don't know how
<odium> I can't even remember what version of kubuntu I installed and it's the beta
<chachan> cat /etc/lsb-release
<chachan> odium, that might release you from that pain
<odium> codename trusty
<odium> How do I manually save a session in kubuntu?
<odium> that is how can I assert that I want pidgin and konsole to launch whenever I log int?
<odium> oh, I got it
<odium> no easy way to get konsole to start eh?
<odium> I have it launching mdate
<odium> and keeping the command line open
<BluesKaj> odium, 14.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<shimano> hi
<shimano> hi
<BluesKaj> hi shimano
<shimano> can you help me ?
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> shimano, I'll try, what's your issue?
<shimano> ok
<shimano> i have  a problem with window grafic
<BluesKaj> shimano, more details please
<shimano> I move the window left and right are seen stripes. and give up when they see stripes down the middle video
<shimano> sorry for english i use google translate
<shimano>  video on youtube for more details https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGBImPHrBf4
<DarthFrog> shimano: Your display resolution isn't set correctly.  Use SystemSettings/Hardware/Display and Monitor/Display Configuration to change it.
<shimano> when i logout and login the system frozen for few seconds i can't to do nothing
<DarthFrog> shimano:  What video card do you have?
<shimano> gforce gtx 650 ti 1 Gb
<DarthFrog> Oh, that's a very old card.
<shimano> old?
<shimano> 2013
<shimano> ?
<DarthFrog> Oh, right.  Sorry.  :-)
<DarthFrog> Are you using the nouveau video drivers or the proprietary Nvidia ones?  Nouveau would have been installed by default.
<shimano> i install 331.38 driver from driver manager (recomndet)
<DarthFrog> OK, then you need to change your display resolution.
<shimano> ok go to change
<shimano> 5 sec i back
<shimano> Configuration to change it. i have VGA-0 1024x768
<shimano> it my resolutin
<shimano> maibe go to set on nvidia settings my resolutin and save to xorgconfig
<harshi> which is the latest stable kubuntu version and also good for building kde enviroment??
<shimano> you ask me?
<ikonia> harshi: 13.10 is the current latest stable release of kubuntu
<ikonia> and if you are building kde - you should be able to figure out the stable versions and their limitations
<shimano> i go to RR my PC to sea changes
<harshi> can u tell me which one is better to install ? LTS version or 13.10 version ?
<lordievader> harshi: Depends on your use case.
<harshi> I want to develop kde envrionment and work on kde pim
<lordievader> harshi: If you want rock solid, go LTS. If you want newer software go Saucy.
<lordievader> harshi: Then you probably want Saucy, you might even go development release. (Though development isn't really recommended)
<harshi> oh so u mean it releases new packages and software in 13.10 version and not in LTS ?
<lordievader> harshi: Somethings are backported but not everything.
<harshi> and then i can automatically update for newer version 14.10 using sudo apt-get update ?
<harshi> lordievader: somethings ae backported for ? 13.10 or LTS ?
<lordievader> LTS. An LTS runs generally older software. Somethings are kept up to date (through backports) but not everything.
<shimano> nothings changes
<harshi> lordievader: thanxs .. then installing saucy :)
<lordievader> Have fun ;)
<shimano> thanks for help
<shimano> BluesKaj thank you for help
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have a laptop with 2 hds and would like to replace the secondary with an SSD. The secondary has kubuntu both root and home partitions and the primary has ms wins and of course boot sector. Is there a way not to re-install everything on the secondary disk?
<BluesKaj> !dd
<BluesKaj> hmm
<mike7b4_on_x230> Hellu, folks just updgarded tyo beta 14.04, crashed in the middle of uinstall but fixed it using dpkg --configure -a then continue apt-get dist-upgrade after all this I rebooted. But I just noticed there is a process eating CPU named: baloo_file_extr? whats that?
<mike7b4_on_x230> install*
<DarthFrog> mike7b4_on_x230:  Support for the beta is in channel #ubuntu+1
<tyche> WARNING:  Do not use the Ubuntu kernel 3.13.0.20.  It is borked.  Specifically, regardless of the fact that all of Alsa is installed, it can't find it.  Also, restart and shutdown (from the graphics) does not work.  Manual (power cycle) does.
<lordievader> tyche: Hmm, that might explain things. Have you filed a bug report?
<tyche> Nope.  I'm not formally attached to Ubuntu any more.  Besides, every time I filed one when I was attached, I was told I was wrong and didn't know what I was doing (other explatives were also used, that I won't mention here)
<tango> hiho xD
<lordievader> Hey tango
<tango> :)
<tango> how was your day?
<lordievader> Good so far.
<tango> This chanel every time is empty?
<lordievader> tango: It's usually pretty quiet :)
<tango> so we talk about kubuntu :p
<tango> how long U use this system?
<lordievader> tango: That is more for #kubuntu-offtopic.
<tango> hmm so in this chanel we can talk about only for problem in kubuntu?
<lordievader> tango: Yes.
<tango> i'm here first time :p and first time on irc :p
<tango> aff sorry
<tango> your's font color is red, U are admin?
<lordievader> tango: No, that's a setting of your irc client.
<tango> lord current kubuntu relase is 14.04 yes?
<rww> no, 13.10. 14.04 comes out in April
<tango> so i upgrade my system to 14.04, so now i have version nonstable?
<xee> Greetings, I'm trying Kubuntu 14.04 and I'm happy with it, I'm running it on an intel 4th generation laptop with HD 4400 graphics, I get some graphical glitches occasionally, is this a known issue ?
<rww> tango: indeed
<tango> omg xD
<lordievader> tango: 14.04 is still a development release.
<tango> but all work very nice
<lordievader> xee: Support for Trusty is in #ubuntu+1
<xee> lordievader, thanks :)
<tango> bb all, we see tomorrow :*
<reveler> Merhaba
<reveler> Bu programda daha yeniyim. Konuşmak için burayamı yazıyoruz ?
<apb1963> I'm trying to filter out syslog messages....   I wrote a simple filter and put it in   /etc/rsyslog.d/my_dhclient.conf .  The entire contents of the file:  if $programname == 'dhclient3' then /var/log/dhclient.log  &~  but it doesn't do what I want..... which is to say send dhclient messages to the other log, but not to syslog.
<cia_> tes
<cia_> tes
<bet0x> i'm getting a lof of segfault with virtuoso-t
<bet0x> Mar 29 17:20:10 mordor kernel: [ 7995.368702] virtuoso-t[18249]: segfault at ffffffffffffffff ip 0000000000939d75 sp 00007f106ffb6d50 error 7 in virtuoso-t[400000+b09000]
<bet0x> Mar 29 17:20:13 mordor kernel: [ 7999.124918] virtuoso-t[18267]: segfault at ffffffffffffffff ip 0000000000939d75 sp 00007f8508a71d50 error 7 in virtuoso-t[400000+b09000]
<Zinz> Hi all can anyone help me resizing a partition_
<Zinz> pretty please
<Zinz> anyone please?
<bet0x> Zinz, i may
<bet0x> Zinz, http://en.kioskea.net/faq/2036-how-to-resize-a-partition-using-gparted-on-linux
<bet0x> there bro
<bet0x> Zinz, http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<bet0x> and there
<Zinz> I-ve already started resizing just wanna confirm i-m doing the right thing
<Zinz> ove partition ‘/dev/sda1’ to the right by 6.84 MiB and shrink it from 0.90 TiB to 406.59 GiB
<Zinz> Job: Check file system on partition ‘/dev/sda1’
<Zinz> Command: e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1
<Zinz> e2fsck 1.42.8 (20-Jun-2013)
<Zinz> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<Zinz> Pass 2: Checking directory structure
<Zinz> Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity
<Zinz> Pass 4: Checking reference counts
<Zinz> Pass 5: Checking group summary information
<Zinz>       151036 inodes used (0.25%, out of 60530688)
<Zinz>           62 non-contiguous files (0.0%)
<Zinz>           93 non-contiguous directories (0.1%)
<Zinz>              # of inodes with ind/dind/tind blocks: 0/0/0
<Zinz>              Extent depth histogram: 141643/11
<Zinz>      4810128 blocks used (1.99%, out of 242119168)
<Zinz>            0 bad blocks
<Zinz>            1 large file
<Zinz>       121480 regular files
<Zinz>        18846 directories
<Zinz>           57 character device files
<Zinz>           25 block device files
<Zinz>            0 fifos
<Zinz>            0 links
<Zinz>        10617 symbolic links (9290 fast symbolic links)
<Zinz>            2 sockets
<Zinz> ------------
<Zinz>       151027 files
<Zinz> Check file system on partition ‘/dev/sda1’: Success
<Zinz> Job: Resize file system on partition ‘/dev/sda1’ to 852,682,005 sectors
<Zinz> Resizing file system from 1,936,953,344 to 852,682,005 sectors.
<Zinz> Command: resize2fs /dev/sda1 852682005s
<Zinz> resize2fs 1.42.8 (20-Jun-2013)
<Zinz> Resizing the filesystem on /dev/sda1 to 106585250 (4k) blocks.
<Zinz> The filesystem on /dev/sda1 is now 106585250 blocks long.
<Zinz>  
<Zinz> Resize file system on partition ‘/dev/sda1’ to 852,682,005 sectors: Success
<Zinz> Job: Set geometry of partition ‘/dev/sda1’: Start sector: 2,048, length: 852,682,005
<Zinz> Set geometry of partition ‘/dev/sda1’: Start sector: 2,048, length: 852,682,005: Success
<Zinz> Job: Set geometry of partition ‘/dev/sda1’: Start sector: 16,065, length: 852,682,005
<Zinz> Set geometry of partition ‘/dev/sda1’: Start sector: 16,065, length: 852,682,005: Success
<Zinz> Job: Move the file system on partition ‘/dev/sda1’ to sector 16,065
<Zinz> Copying 6,634 blocks (852,682,005 sectors) from 852,555,533 to 852,569,550, direction: -1.
<Zinz> Am I doing the right thing?
<valorie> Zinz: geez, use a pastebin
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zinz> sorry I-n new here
<Zinz> does the above sound right?
<anyonehereknowgo> hello
<anyonehereknowgo> anybody can help me with kubuntu:?
<anyonehereknowgo> guys come on banana for hero who can help me pretty plz
<anyonehereknowgo> or tell me where i can find somebody who can help me?
<valorie> Zinz: this isn't really a kubuntu problem
<valorie> why not try ##linux or something general?
<anyonehereknowgo> hello valorie ;d
<valorie> hello
<anyonehereknowgo> do you have kubuntu?
<valorie> I've had kubuntu ~forever
<anyonehereknowgo> from 1sec to 30 -58 ping from 31-37sec ping around 500-700 from 38-150sec ping 58 from 151- 157sec ping 500-700
<anyonehereknowgo> again 271-276 sec ping 500-700
<anyonehereknowgo> why?
<anyonehereknowgo> are youn kubuntu now? can you check if you have same problem?
<anyonehereknowgo> on kubuntu*
<valorie> what are you pinging?
<valorie> lag on IRC to freenode is 195ms
<anyonehereknowgo> google.com
<anyonehereknowgo> but i have normal ping for 1.5min and 6sec high ping
<anyonehereknowgo> and its not google only
#kubuntu 2014-03-30
<anyonehereknowgo> any server
<anyonehereknowgo> good ping then high
<valorie> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<valorie> 8 packets transmitted, 7 received, 12% packet loss, time 7020ms
<valorie> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 11.033/13.178/15.765/1.705 ms
<valorie> this has nothing to do with kubuntu, or even linux
<anyonehereknowgo> nope
<anyonehereknowgo> its kubuntu
<valorie> it's about the speed of your connection to your ISP, etc.
<anyonehereknowgo> i have normal pings on windows
<valorie> no idea, I've only logged into windows once on this machine to be sure i could
<anyonehereknowgo> i can check live ping and its something with kubuntu
<anyonehereknowgo> min 56ping avg 95 max880
<anyonehereknowgo> its not isp
<anyonehereknowgo> so only kubuntu is left
<anyonehereknowgo> and its nothing from me i just installed it
<valorie> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<valorie> ha
<valorie> ok, I've told you what I know
<valorie> if someone knows more, they will speak up
<anyonehereknowgo> there is something that cause high pings ;/ i think i turned off auto-updates and i have no idea whats more can cause such problem
<balsaq> i want to uninstall braseao an dmake k3b my defaulkt autoplay burner
<balsaq> how doi do that
<valorie> just tell muon to uninstall brasero
<valorie> you can set defaults in systemsettings
<valorie> I suppose once brasero is gone, it will be default anyway
<tyche> K3B is a better program, anyway.  One might go so far as to say that it's the Swiss Army Knife for burning data, audio, video, and isos, and handling re-writable disks.  Brasero is a dumbed-down 'quickie'.
<balsaq> if in uncheck brasro can i make ki3b default
<balsaq> i want k3b as my DEFAULT how do i do that
<balsaq> i do not want brasero
<balsaq> what is kubuntu torrent client
<Unit193> ktorrent.
<balsaq> do u like that one better than transmission
<Unit193> I don't use either of those, I use deluge.
<balsaq> when we try to download a torrent it keeps asking us "what app do u wanna use to open it"
<valorie> I like ktorrent
<valorie> I use it to seed all the recent *buntu ISOs
<Unit193> valorie: All?  Even mythbuntu? ;)
<valorie> pretty much
<Darkwing> I should start doing that.
<valorie> it's fun to see which ones seem more popular
<valorie> although of course it isn't an exact science
<valorie> I have a decent cable connection; why not help out?
<Darkwing> my torrent seed/leach just crossed +1TB
<Darkwing> love running a home server
<balsaq> when we download a torrentwhen we download a torrent ...when we choose one and click to download it...WHAT EXACTLY  is suppose to happen next?
<valorie> the .torrent file is just a control file
<balsaq> what happens
<balsaq> when we clcik DOWNLOAD torrent
<balsaq> becasue for us nothing seems to happen
<valorie> once your torrent application has it, it uses that to download the actual file
<balsaq> its not happening
<valorie> whether iso, or other type of file
<balsaq> so we got rid of transmission and installed ktorrent
<balsaq> we are tryin again
<balsaq> with ktorrent
<balsaq> should we have ktorrent open 1st?
<balsaq> then clci ka download
<balsaq> does it just open for us
<balsaq> does it ask me to choose
<balsaq> ok when we click to download the file...ubuntu says "this link needs to opened w/ an app?" but does not show a ktorrent?
<valorie> I generally just click download and have the browser handle the download
<valorie> then I tell ktorrent to open it
<balsaq> its askin us questions?
<valorie> however, you can search within ktorrent and do it directly from there too
<valorie> what?
<balsaq> its askin us how we want to open it
<balsaq> but ktorrentisnt one of the answers available
<valorie> you don't open a torrent file
<valorie> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<balsaq> i know
<valorie> please look at the faq
<balsaq> how do we use the client or WHATEVERto get the file
<valorie> or provide a screenshot
<valorie> as I said, you can search within ktorrent
<balsaq> ok ill try that ty
<balsaq> one moment
<balsaq> so we open the ktorrent
<balsaq> and go to the download site?
<balsaq> right?
<valorie> search is right up top, with a binocular icon
<balsaq> ok ty one moment
<valorie> click that
<balsaq> too kme to home...
<valorie> and search from that new screen
<balsaq> took me to home
<balsaq> ok one moment
<balsaq> never had to do itthis way hmmm
<balsaq> one sec
<valorie> you don't *have* to do it this way, but you can
<balsaq> well
<balsaq> it will not do anything
<balsaq> otherwise
<balsaq> the damn torrent doesnt get loaded
<balsaq> it just asks me stuff
<balsaq> u said before "u dont open it"
<valorie> "stuff" is not specific enough for us to help
<balsaq> it says how do i want to open it
<balsaq> like i said
<balsaq> the search dooesnt do anything
<balsaq> give choices
<balsaq> she choose pirate bay
<valorie> if you can't find what you want in pirate bay, choose another
<valorie> there are lots
<balsaq> it is there
<balsaq> we saw it
<hellslinger> hello everyone, does anyone know how to get dolphin to work with firefox AND select files when you click the folder in the download popup?
<balsaq> says enable DHT?
<balsaq> is that ok?
<balsaq> says it downloading now?
<balsaq> weird
<balsaq> this is very odd
<valorie> yes, dht is ok
<valorie> !dht
<balsaq> ok
<valorie> eh
<balsaq> just told us we dont have it enabled?
<balsaq> what the hell is going on
<balsaq> its a fresh install
<valorie> please try #ktorrent for more
<balsaq> ok seems to be happening
<valorie> your nick leaves me with little patience for more questions
<balsaq> that was really really really weird
<balsaq> well ty for helping
<balsaq> my nickis my name
<balsaq> cya later thanks for helping
<valorie> right
<balsaq> why u say that u knw me for a long time?
<balsaq> i recall l ur name and unit
<balsaq> 'and others from lubuntu?
<balsaq> always got a long well
<valorie> i've not used lubuntu
<balsaq> did u and unit ever talk in here on lubuntu
<balsaq> i know this nick ive talked with u before
<balsaq> and unit
<balsaq> long time ago
<balsaq> oh well ill be going thanks
<valorie> good luck
<shimano> hi
<shimano> can help me anybody with tiring on Kubuntu ?
<valorie> shimano: tiring?
<valorie> huh
<pramiti> I have installed kubutu 13.10 . but package installation is not working. please help .. sudo apt-get update sows cant locate package
<pramiti> sudo apt-get install g++ says : Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<pramiti> ??
<gtm> pramiti: first execute " ps -e | grep apt "
<gtm> pramiti: get the pid of the process which is shown
<gtm> pramiti: then execute " sudo kill -9 pid " where pid=pid of the process shown when previous command is executed
<gtm> pramiti: let me know if it worked
<pramiti> gtm :
<pramiti> gtm: i am getting following error while installing g++ : http://pastebin.com/RDa12tYa
<pramiti> is my kubuntu not properly installed ?
<pramiti> i am not even able to udpate any package or install  :(
<pramiti> gtm: please help
<gtm> pramiti: I dont think so, beacause this error is shown when some program locks some files for their use
<pramiti> ohh no.. i got new error :
<pramiti> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y Media change: please insert the disc labeled  'Kubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release i386 (20131016.1)'                          in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<yofel> the error in the pastebin is out the installation disk missing
<yofel> which is.. weird as that's disabled after install
<pramiti> but i installed kubuntu from bootable pd
<pramiti> yesterday
<pramiti> why it is asking for installation cd now :O
<yofel> pramiti: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file (carefully!) and remove the cd lines at the top
<gtm> pramiti: what were you doing beforehand?
<gtm> pramiti: Try restarting your PC if you have successfully installed Kubuntu without the CD
<pramiti> yofel : which line ?? http://pastebin.com/9pnmDFeb
<pramiti> gtm: i have restarted 4 5 times.. the problem is same.. i am not able to install any package..
<yofel> pramiti: line 1
<gtm> pramiti: have you restarted without CD ?
<pramiti> yofel : and i want a software package center like in ubuntu .. i read its adept.. but i cant find anyone in kubuntu
<yofel> it's muon these days, adept was years ago
<yofel> 14.04 will have a new muon UI, which feels more software center like than the current one does (though not like the ubuntu one)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Condorito> Good morning!
<Condorito> Anybody else up and awake this fine day?
<lordievader> Yes, sir. Though here it is allmost evening.
<Condorito> That's cool. I'm near Denver, so gotta be honest, it's too early for me to be up on a day that I'm not working.
<Condorito> BUT
<Condorito> Here I am.
<Condorito> So.
<lordievader> Welcome ;)
<Condorito> Thanks. I just got a Chromebook, broke'd it to put Kubuntu on it, and once again have started the cycle of abuse that is my informal Linux education.
<Condorito> Everything makes sense until I leave the command prompt...
<Condorito> Of course, that could be because I spent longer than was strictly needed playing with DOS prompts. And never really learned how to program in Windows. :(
<Condorito> If anybody does want to help me out with a problem, I'd appreciate it.
<BluesKaj> Condorito, describe what you've done so far to boot into the desktop
<Condorito> Ah, I got into the desktop just fine, I'm just not liking how the desktop plays with certain software, namely Muon.
<Condorito> I try to update, and it says I don't have rights to it. That's a known bug. So I hit the command line, type sudo muon, and end up with errors throwing left and right.
<Condorito> samething if I do it from kommand
<BluesKaj> Condorito,try to update/upgrade in the terminal
<Condorito> sudo apt-get install kommand?
<Condorito> sory, Konsole
<BluesKaj> it should be installed by default
<Condorito> konsole is already at the newest version; konsole set to manually installed
<Condorito> Konsole was, Muon was not.
<Condorito> I apt-get'd that thing, which wasn't a problem.
<BluesKaj> kmenu>system>terminal
<Condorito> I'm also having troubles with add-apt-repository, but that's something else.
<odium> U guys need a commendment, because my wireless doesn't work on anything else but this distro's beta and my custom kernels
<Condorito> Yup, Konsole is my terminal, and my Konsole is up to date.
<BluesKaj> commendment?
<odium> I commend you
<odium> a neologism, I suppose
<Condorito> (I know odium ain't talking to me; I'm greener than the grass in my crazy neighbor's yard. I think he orders his fertilizer from a chemical supply firm)
<BluesKaj> updating/upgrading in the konsole upgrades your installed packages and system, not just the konsole, Condorito
<odium> Shit, I get pallets of it
<Condorito> BluesKaj, I've been doing everything through apt-get, rather than Muon.
<BluesKaj> right Condorito , that's the easiest method in my view
<Condorito> The only problem being that I wanted to use Muon to, for example, install Wine, because add-apt-repository and apt-get update don't seem to work correctly.
<BluesKaj> wine is in the repos by default afaik , just, sudo apt-get install wine
<Condorito> That I cannot update through Muon, because I need SU access, nor that I can open it through a console, are problems, and problems I wish to tackle, but both are less important.
 * BluesKaj checks muon for wine
<Condorito> E: Package 'wine' has no installation candidate.
<Condorito> Also, let it be known that I'm running on an ARM processor, which SHOULDN'T make a difference, according to their website. But of course it does.
<Condorito> Also, I tried wine1.7 and wine1.4
<Condorito> as in sudo apt-get install wine1.7
<BluesKaj> Condorito, alt+f2, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list, remove the # from any debs especially universe
<Condorito> http://wiki.winehq.org/ARM
<Condorito> asdf; lj;lkj s
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get update
<Condorito_> Sorry, had to restart
<phodius>  
<Condorito_> What was that you said about going to a new virtual terminal? This thing is okay with getting alt+f2'd, but does NOT like coming back.
<Condorito_> (Bug #20 I need to figure out how to fix.)
<Condorito_> I have a konsole open, can I do what was suggested through that?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Condorito_> Can you please retype it? It sounded like great advice, and I wish I still had it on my screen. :(
<BluesKaj> Condorito_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Condorito_> Done both of those, it's when adding new repositories that things get wonky.
<BluesKaj> Condorito_, always sudo apt-get update after adding a repository
<Condorito_> I shall do so again. This time, I will attempt to follow the commands at the bottom of the following page: http://constexpr.org/innoextract/install
<Condorito_> Ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:arx/release
<Condorito_> Then ran sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> that shouldn't be necessary, Condorito_ , if the repos was updated after adding then the packages it providews should be available
<Condorito_> Then attempted sudo apt-get install innoextract , and was told that it was unable to locate package innoextract.
<Condorito_> I really, really, REALLY wish that was the case.
<Condorito_> I even copied and pasted, to make 100% sure that I didn't fat-finger.
<BluesKaj> Condorito_, did you add the key as instructed in the tutorial ?
<Condorito_> It's almost like a Monty Python sketch: "LIsten. the file is in the third cabinet." "Yes, sir, it is!" "Can you tell me where the file is?" "In the third cabinet!" "Can you get me the file from the third cabinet?" "No sir, I have no idea where that file's at."
<BluesKaj> Condorito_, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys xxxxxx
<Condorito_> Where xxxxxx is equal to ppa:arx/release, in this example?
<BluesKaj> Condorito_,  https://launchpad.net/~arx/+archive/release, click on technical details about this ppa, to see the key number, the signing key will right below the ppa for your ubuntu version
<BluesKaj> for 13.10 it's 4357B38A
<BluesKaj> Condorito_, so the command is: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4357B38A , for 13.10
<Condorito_> Okay. I think I got it. For Precise, it would be 1024R/4357B38A, correct?
<BluesKaj> 4357B38A yup
<Condorito_> And after typing sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install innoextract, it's still saying no dice.
<BluesKaj> no need for the 1024R
<Unit193> Esh.
<Condorito_> Did not type in the 1024R on that one, I saw it was the same number and copy/pasted what you wrote.
<BluesKaj> Condorito_, what's the error ?
<Condorito_> I really don't know what to do anymore. By any reasonable metric, this should have worked. :(
<Condorito_> (precise)condorito@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get install innoextract Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package innoextract
<BluesKaj> did you run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:arx/release ?
<Condorito_> CRAP. No, I didn't, because I thought adding the key would add the repository. Which is obviously not the same thing.
<Condorito_> Can you give me a rundown on the difference between keys and repositories? Or point me to where I can read up on it?
<dougl> Condorito_, keys ensure data in repo is clean I think
<Condorito_> Aaaand, still not working. :\
<BluesKaj> key is just a directive to use the right ppa
<lordievader> The key is used to check the signature of the package list.
<BluesKaj> Condorito_, sudo apt-get update, again then try the install
<Condorito_> I did that. I thank you for all your help, but I'm going to walk away, read some documentation (again), and try to find a way to do this that doesn't involve me beating this thing against a wall.
<Condorito_> An hour and a half is enough time to spend on a project while dishes still need to be done.
<BluesKaj> perhaps adding the key again will work
<lordievader> If the key is added already there is no use in adding it again.
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's probly so
<Condorito_> I may have to go in and recompile everything for my computer...which will be a whole 'nother can of worms, seen as I've never compiled from source before.
<Condorito_> Not in Linux, at least
<lordievader> Condorito_: Have you checked if the repo is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<Condorito_> Let me check
<BluesKaj> \don't think there's a need to compile
<BluesKaj> chromebooks ...hmm, I considered one, but decided to spend the extra money on proven hardware
<Condorito_> It lists arx-release-precise.list, arx-release-precise.list.save, ubuntu-wine-ppa-precise.list, and ubuntu-wine-ppa-precise.list.save
<Condorito_> Kinda wish I did, but worse comes to worse, I can wipe this clean and go back to dumb user mode.
<Condorito_> It still dual-boots.
<Condorito_> Guess this is kinda my nature, though. I bought a '68 Nova...kind of a death trap...so I could learn how to fix cars.
<lordievader> Condorito_: Is the arx-release the ppa you are trying to add? Also what platform does your chromebook use? Arm?
<Condorito_> ARM, yeah
<Condorito_> But it's running Kubuntu.
<lordievader> Condorito_: It might also simple be that the package you seek hasn't been compiled against arm and packaged.
<Condorito_> :( Understandable. Time to go back into the arena and figure out how to compile things from source! I'm not going to waste any of y'alls time with that before I run out of good tutorials.
<Condorito_> ...can anybody point me towards a good tutorial?
<lordievader> Condorito_: Usualy it is just: git clone -> cmake -> make -> make install
<Condorito_> (The honeymoon phase is definitely over)
 * BluesKaj thought the ppa provided a compiled package ready to install
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Also for arm?
<BluesKaj> yes
<lordievader> Then I wonder if the ppa is enabled.
<Condorito_> How does one enable the ppa?
<BluesKaj> http://constexpr.org/innoextract/install
<lordievader> Condorito_: sudo add-apt-repository <ppa:something>
<Condorito_> Yup, typed in the bottom lines several times. The invocations did not seem to work.
<BluesKaj> if you added the ppa and key then updated, it should install
<lordievader> Takes care of the gpg key too btw.
<Condorito_> Or, more correctly, it works, but it still can't find innoextract
<lordievader> Condorito_: Can you give me a link to it's launchpad page?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, https://launchpad.net/~arx/+archive/release
<lordievader> Thanks
 * Condorito_ writes down the word 'Launchpad' in his growing text file...
<lordievader> I don't see an arm build for  innoextract - 1.4-0ppa1~precise
<lordievader> Condorito_: So you'll have to compile it for yourself or find a package for arm.
<Condorito_> Thank you all very much for your help, but I'm going to walk away for a few moments. My education buffer is a little bit full, and I need to do dishes to give it time to percolate.
<lordievader> Condorito_: Hehe, I understand.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, if you clik the techicak details for the ppa, and version drop down there's a ppa for precise
<BluesKaj> technical
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes?
<BluesKaj> then there should be innoextract for precise
<lordievader> BluesKaj: There is, but not for arm. And that was what Condorito_'s laptop was looking for.
<BluesKaj> odd , I thought the whole tutorial and links were for arm
<BluesKaj> guess I shouldn't assume
<lordievader> BluesKaj: If you go to [1] and expand the precise package you can see that there is only a build for amd64 and i386. [1] https://launchpad.net/~arx/+archive/release/+packages
<BluesKaj> then that launchpad link is bogus
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What link?
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~arx/+archive/release
<BluesKaj> on this page  http://constexpr.org/innoextract/install
<lordievader> Nothing is said about ARM?
<lordievader> Not positive, nor negative.
<BluesKaj> assumed innoextract was an ARM adaptation for packages like wine, guess I shouldn't have assumed the link was for ARM processors only, live and learn
<BluesKaj> dead end
<A3D_Damir> I think that kubuntu needs to be more focused on managing other devices connected on kubuntu like phone, tablet , smart tv and stream content from kubuntu on smart TV will be great
<ronnoc> A3D_Damir: Isn't that what Plasma Media Center is for?
<ronnoc> and Google Cromecast works great too for online streaming to a TV
<UrielCorinthian> Good evening. I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'd appreciate it if you could perhaps direct me to the correct place if it's not. My Kubuntu 12.04 (64) seems to have made some of its own decisions this week, which, without my intervention caused Steam to stop working. I've managed to get Steam up and running again, but now the game(s) are so slow, it looks like I have a graphics card half of what I actually have
<lordievader> UrielCorinthian: I think that is more something for #ubuntu-steam
<UrielCorinthian> Thank you lordievader :)
<A3D_Damir> rannac sililar but with 13.10 I install it and still not working
<A3D_Damir> also I think that plasma wifi menu is not desgnied great with all white collors so the % of signal of AP is not so clear
<pramiti> can u tell me how to install qt on kubuntu ?
<pramiti> sudo apt-get install ____ ??
<pramiti> it shows following error while doing cmake : qmake: could not find a Qt installation of '' CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:1382 (message):   Found unsuitable Qt version "" from NOTFOUND, this code requires Qt 4.x
<lordievader> pramiti: You probably want libqt4-dev
<pramiti> ok.. i will install qt4 :)
<ronnoc> A3D_Damir: I think 14.04 will have all new network manager and Plasma Frameworks 5 (In April) will have new Network Manager and new icons as well...
<A3D_Damir> pramiti for me is the best qbittorent and you have all apps in MUON DISCOVER that if software center you just type in search start menu
<pramiti> qbittorrent is for ?
<A3D_Damir> rannac Im watching youtube every day to see what camming new ;) it will be nice just I say what is wrong with current , Im glad that we dont have borring errors like ubuntu poppups hahaha
<A3D_Damir> qbittorent is nice app you try it and you will love it I can bet
<marcellux> hi. I am using kubuntu and having problems to print with cannon pixma mp190.
<marcellux> I can print the first document and then no one else. I always have unplug the printer in order to go on printing...
<marcellux> anyone any ideas what could the problem be??
<pramiti> sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev is installing version 4.11.5 but i need 4.12.0
<pramiti> what should i do ?
<marcellux> pramiti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/trusty/i386/kdelibs5-dev/download
<pramiti> marcellux: manually installing a package is coorect way of installing ?
<marcellux> you download it. then right click it > properties. go to permissions and click on "is executable.
<marcellux> pramiti: you download it. then right click it > properties. go to permissions and click on "is executable" and then just double click it!
<pramiti> marcellux : okk :)
<UBuxuBU> can i have 2 physical hard drives in my desktop, one with ubuntu, one with kubuntu...then make it so at boot time  i get a choice of which hard drive i boot?
<UBuxuBU> i do not want to have to boot to bios and give bios instructions everytime
<DarthFrog> UBuxuBU: Yes, you can do that.  And it will be set up automatically in GRUB for you to choose.
<UBuxuBU> noone answered
<UBuxuBU> oh yes u did Darkwing
<UBuxuBU> DarthFrog,
<UBuxuBU> ok ty
<DarthFrog> np
#kubuntu 2015-03-23
<Primula1380> Any ideas?
<mparillo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash but I prefer to use Google Chrome when I absolutely need flash, and keep it sandboxed there and only there.
<mparillo> of course, you want kubuntu-restricted-extras, not ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Primula1380> thanks mparillo
<Primula1380> well, I got 64 bit
<Primula1380> mparillo I searched for flash-plugin installer using Muon Discovery and can't find it
<Primula1380> flashplugin-installer
<Primula1380> I think I either need to add a source to my Muon Discover Software Center, or I need to find another application used for installing sofware.  I forgot the name
<blues-man> kde5 started but no sounds :( alsamixer also is not available
<blues-man> anyone experienced sound issues after kde5 upgrade?
<denza252> not sound issues
<denza252> mostly network
<denza252> and a few crashes
<Primula1380> What is the name if tgat application?
<Primula1380> It's used to install applications
<Primula1380> What is the name of the program used to install applications.  It's almost the same as the Muon Discovery Software Center
<Primula1380> Is it called K Software Manager?
<mparillo> Primula1380: Sorry, as I said, I only use Flash via Google Chrome. However, here might be a fun thread to read: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67346-Firefox-no-longer-supports-Shockwave-Flash-11-2-202-438
<Primula1380> thanks mparillo
<blues-man> mm I found out that I can only play sounds from root after kde upgrade
<mparillo> blues-man: When you say from root, you mean kdesudo <name of your player>?
<blues-man> mparillo, yes I mean that sudo aplay -l works while aplay -l no
<blues-man> I tried also to add my user to audio and pulse group but with no success, I wonder why because with kde 4 was working, I just added ppa for 14.10
<Primula1380> Would these commands work with Kubuntu:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<Primula1380> Hey, I can't find the trash on my Kubuntu desktop, where is it located?
<Primula1380> I tried looking in the KDE Help Center for information about finding the Trash, but there's nothing in there
<mparillo> Primula1380: It looks as if it should, but Kubuntu has muon instead of software center. I see trash in Dolphin.
<Primula1380> I found the trash in Computer
<Primula1380> How do you move the location of the shortcuts on the desktop?
<Primula1380> I'm used to just left clicking and moving with the mouse, but that does not work in Kubuntu.  I think it works in Xubuntu
<Primula1380> After I installed the Multiverse software source, nothing happened
<Primula1380> I think the new repository did not get turned on
<Primula1380> I tried closing and re-opening Muon Discovery Software Center, but that did not help
<Primula1380> Do I need to add a source, something like ppa:user/repository to get the right source for the pepper flash plugin?
<Primula1380> Which source should I add?
<Primula1380> I'm pretty sure there's a better package manager that makes better use of sources, besides the Muon Discover Software thing, but I can't remember the name
<Primula1380> I think it sounds something like K Package Manager, but I can't remember
<Primula1380> Is it called Synaptic Package Manager?
<denza252> Primula1380: muon
<Primula1380> I asked about Synaptic Package Manager, because Muon is not recognizing my new source
<Primula1380> Is there a Muon Package Manager?  Is that what it's called?
<Primula1380> I just installed the Pepper Flash plugin using the Muon Package Manager, but when I opened Chromium, the plugin did not appear anywhere in my add on list
<Primula1380> Do I need to update it, in order to get it to work on Chromium?
<Primula1380> I ran this command on the command terminal:  sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree . . .  but it did not produce the result I was supposed to get
<Primula1380> this is the result of the command:  Usage:   update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install   update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --uninstall   update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --status Additional options:   --verbose   --quiet
<Primula1380> So, obviously it did not work
<Primula1380> It was supposed to download a bunch of stuff and take a while, but the above results were instantaneous
<whichcat> Is 15.04 plasma 5 or 4, or both
<krytarik> whichcat: Plasma 5.
<krytarik> Primula1380: You'd want the "--install" option.
<tweak> hey, having an issue where a file manager called "Files" opens my home folder upon login, and i cannot figure out how to prevent this from happening. any ideas?
<Primula1380> krytarik,  What do you mean by that?
<krytarik> tweak: Appears to be Nautilus.
<tweak> krytarik:  is there some way i can prevent this? if not, is uninstall safe?
<krytarik> tweak: You're using Kubuntu, so sure.
<Primula1380> krytarik, how do I run the --install option?
<tweak> krytarik: wonderful thanks
<Primula1380> How do I run that --install option?
<kpc> hey guys im trying to map my samba shared drive, kubuntu cant see it but windows cant any clues?
<kpc> windows can*
<Primula1380> The pepper flash plugin was successfully installed, but Chromium doesn't seem to recognize it has the pepperflash plugin
<Primula1380> Is there a way to open or find the pepper flash plugin by using the Chromium browser itself?
<valorie> Primula1380: chromium usually has its own flash handling
<valorie> that said, I have pepperflash installed as well
<valorie> I think so flash in FF will work
<Primula1380> What is FF?
<valorie> oh sorry, firefox
<Primula1380> I have the Unity WebApps extension activated, but the pepper flash I installed never showed up in my extensions menu
<valorie> for future ref, if you want to install something from the cli, use: `sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree`
<valorie> for instance
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> not sure what unity webapps might be
<Primula1380> the command prompt told me it was successfully installed, but pepperflash never showed up in Muon Discover software center, nor in the chromium browswer
<valorie> lets see what extensions show for me in chromium
<valorie> that's the downside of a software center for me
<valorie> it's really only for applications
<valorie> which is why I prefer the cli or muon package manager when I want a gui
<Primula1380> I had to install it using the Muon Package Manager, because Muon Discover never recognized the new multerverse source I added
<valorie> multiverse?
<valorie> hmmm
<Primula1380> I'm running Kubuntu off a live CD, is that why it's so hard to get pepper flash installed?
<valorie> flash doesn't show in my extensions either
<valorie> ah, yes
<Primula1380> I also tried to install Adobe Flash several times, but that never worked
<valorie> installing doesn't work well from a liveCD
<valorie> because the installer doesn't know where to put things
<Primula1380> But I have ran flash using the live CD before
<valorie> on a USB, you can install to the USB if it is big enough
<valorie> is there some site that isn't working for you?
<Primula1380> Only over the last few months, I noticed it's become really hard to install flash using the linux live CDs
<Primula1380> Yes
<valorie> shall I try?
<Primula1380> I tried running videos on cbc.ca
<Primula1380> and they work, but they can't go full screen
<Primula1380> the Firefox Browser says it's full screen, but it's certainly not:  the video is inside a small box
<Primula1380> So, I tried running the same video using the Chromium browser, and I got the same result
<valorie> hmmm, "this content is currently unavailable" for a random vid: http://www.cbc.ca/sports-content/video/#id=2659886822
<valorie> ff won't even try
<valorie> perhaps because I"m in the US
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> looks like flash works in both though
 * ahoneybun is on 14.10 and has flash working in Firefox
<valorie> I've not run across any sites where flash is needed that it doesn't work, in either
<valorie> in Vivid
<Primula1380> I can't get any flash plugins to work on any of my browsers
<valorie> I've never seen flash show up in extensions though
<valorie> it Just Works
<valorie> or doesn't
<valorie> installing from inside the browser usually doesn't work for me
<valorie> and that's really insecure anyway so I wouldn't advise it
<Primula1380> But I think, when I install Google Chrome, it automatically uses a flash plugin, but it never shows up in the add ons menu
<ahoneybun> valorie: its under plugins for me
<valorie> right
<Primula1380> also, I think my plugins work better when I run the xubuntu live CD, as opposed to the Kubuntu Live CD
<valorie> I don't see plugins, only extensions in chromium
<Primula1380> yeah, me too
<valorie> Primula1380: any particular reason you are running from a liveCD?
<valorie> ah, FF calls them plugins, and yes I see both flash and shockwave flash there
<valorie> when will people stop using icky flash!
<valorie> html5 all the way, baby
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> ahoneybun: why did you ditch vivid?
<ahoneybun> gaming valorie
<ahoneybun> valorie: are you still on the membership board?
<valorie> I never was
<Primula1380> I'm running Windows on this PC and I don't want to replace the OS with Linux
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> Primula1380: you can quite easily dual-boot
<valorie> ahoneybun: I'm in the kub. council
<ahoneybun> my email is awaiting approval
<valorie> that's the only board/council within *buntuland
<Primula1380> Well, I heard dual-booting is not so easy, and can create problems for Windows
<Primula1380> And I don't like the idea of installing two OSs on the same system drive, that would reduce the memory available to each system
<valorie> ?
<Primula1380> I also heard that dual booting somehow reduces the security of the Windows OS, though that does't really make sense
<valorie> of course not
<valorie> you run one at a time, so no, memory is 100% available for whatever you are running
<valorie> now, if space is at a premium on your HD, that's another issue
<valorie> it is very easy, and many people do it
<valorie> this laptop has been dual boot until a few weeks ago
<valorie> it's true that it isn't as easy to install as using the whole disk
<valorie> but not *hard*
<Primula1380> I have a lot of memory available on my hard drives, but my system drive only has 100 GB and it's SSD, so it's not easy to reclaim used memory, like with the old IDE drives
<valorie> you just have to be careful to note what is windows and stay away from it
<Primula1380> Could I install linux on a different drive, aside from my system drive?
<valorie> of course
<ahoneybun> Primula1380: could put it on a usb and then just boot from that
<valorie> grub takes care of knowing what boots from where
<valorie> but even then, you have the slowness of USB
<valorie> much better to do an install, even on "rust"
<valorie> rust being what the cool kids with SSD call HDs
<ahoneybun> valorie: I read somewhere that SSD's are going out already
<valorie> what is coming in, to replace them?
<ahoneybun> valorie: not sure I did not see it talk about anything
<valorie> heh
<valorie> so 733t
<ahoneybun> valorie: I think it is time to send a email to both list for translations
<valorie> not sure to what you are referring, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> Docs
<valorie> since you've been back, I've really not even had time to look at your work
<ahoneybun> yea I know I'll send a link to both list to look over the docs on monday and then send a call for translation on friday once all the errors are fixed
<kpc> does anyone know how to mount a samba share in kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> mount /home/samba /mnt/sambashare ?
<Primula1380> valorie I ran this command to find my Chromium plugins:  chrome://plugins/
<Primula1380> When I did that, I found Shockwave Flash
<valorie> ah, yes I have that too
<valorie> but your cbc vids are still not playing?
<Primula1380> yes, but not full screen
<Primula1380> only in a small box
<valorie> hmmm
<Primula1380> the browsersays full screen, but it's not
<valorie> I rarely watch fullscreen, so I'm not much help
<Primula1380> It looks like Shockwave Flash plugin may be installed but Chromium's chrome://plugins/ command says Type:	PPAPI (out-of-process)
<Primula1380> Also, I think I only have about 600 MB of RAM left, after all the stuff I installed, especially the pepper flash plugin, that used up a lot of my RAM
<Primula1380> I also had tried to install Adobe Flash straight from the Adobe website, so that probably wasted a lot of RAM, too
<valorie> there is a flash-installer or somesuch in the repos
<valorie> !info flash-installer
<ubottu> Package flash-installer does not exist in utopic
<valorie> huh
<ahoneybun> flashplugin-installer
<ahoneybun> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.451ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Primula1380> I recall having watched CBC videos full screen using Firefox before, using Firefox's built in plugins, but I think that was with the Xubuntu live CD
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, I've never tried running from a live anything except to test equipment before installing
<valorie> so again, not much help
<valorie> flashpluginstaller is annoying, but useful if necessary
<valorie> I've not seen it run for months
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.451-0trusty1 (partner), package size 4897 kB, installed size 17179 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Primula1380> Considering all the problems I've been having with all the plugins for the linux browsers, I don't see the point in trying to install a dual boot system with Windows.  Linux just has too many plugin issues that always waste my time
<valorie> I must not have that repo
<valorie> apt-cache policy finds no adobe-flashplugin
<valorie> and no candidate
<valorie> Primula1380: ?
<Unit193> !partner | valorie
<ubottu> valorie: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<valorie> I spend zero time on any of this
<valorie> Unit193: right, but I don't need it
<valorie> personally, I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras or whatever it's called and never gave any of it another thought
<valorie> and haven't for years
<valorie> everything Just Works
<Primula1380> I've never had any problems installing plugins in Windows.  But with linux, I always have problems installing plugins, and even more trying to get them to work
<valorie> ok
<valorie> this isn't religion
<valorie> everyone should use the tools they prefer
<valorie> my husband is a win user from DOS days
<valorie> I escaped as soon as I could
<Primula1380> May be there are some other distribution of linux besides xubuntu and kubuntu, that have fewer problems with plugins
<valorie> this laptop was dual boot and I never bothered to boot up windows so decided why waste the space
<ahoneybun> Primula1380: flash in general?
<valorie> this is a fresh install of vivid and I literally only installed kub-restricted and nothing else
<Primula1380> Yeah, flash is the most problematic plugin for me when using Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<valorie> I believe that pulled in pepperflash
<valorie> or perhaps I installed it because I used to need it
<valorie> can't recall
<valorie> it just is not a problem
<ahoneybun> I swear somewhere it said youtube used html5
<Unit193> Primula1380: Firefox?  And is this plugin problem only flash?
<ahoneybun> or at least beta test it
<Unit193> ahoneybun: It does if it can.
<denza252> adooble flash won't work with chrome/chromium
<denza252> they locked out Netscape Plugins
<Unit193> No, there you'd need PPAPI, so pepperflash.
<ahoneybun> oh o
<Primula1380> I already tried installing pepper flash with several commands and none of them worked
<Primula1380> I also had tried isntalling pepper flash using Muon Discovery Software Center and Muon Package Manager
<Mook> Hello- major problem. I just installed the latest security updates and my keyboard no longer works. Love to tell you what the updates were, but I can't enter the password. Keyboard works fine for setting up encrypted file system & login screen. Fails as soon as KDE load completes. So, it's definitely a software problem. Any suggestions?
<Primula1380> I have now spent several hours trying to install pepper flash onto Chromium, and nothing has worked so far
<Mook> Multiple reboots & fiddling with System Settings->Input Devices->Keyboard Model haven't helped.
<Primula1380> I think it's time to give up ever trying to get pepper flash to work on Chromium, and time to consider using a better distribution of linux that has less plugin problems
<Unit193> Mook: Boot to text?
<Unit193> !text | Mook
<ubottu> Mook: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Mook> The only think I did different was Ctl-Alt-Bksp to restart the server
<Mook> Let me give that a try.
<Mook> There's also no power to the Caps lock LED. Weird
<Unit193> Indeed.
<Mook> This is going to sound stupid, but holding down shift while starting KDE has fixed the issue. *Very* scary.
<Unit193> Yey! :P
<Mook> I know, but what the heck. All the hard stuff like the graphical interface worked fine. I'm installing a virtual keyboard just in case.  Also, the virtual keyboard widget that comes with Kubuntu didn't work.
<valorie> Primula1380: I gave you the correct command above
<valorie> `sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree`
<valorie> in the cli
 * ahoneybun wishes his laptop touch worked in Ubuntu
<Mook> Thx Unit193. Are you in a position to pass this along as some weirdness that might be happening to others?
<Primula1380> valorie, which command?  I think the command you had posted I had tried already
<Unit193> Mook: Nooope.  I hardly help in here.
<valorie> no, you tried different weird stuff I've never seen before
<valorie> `sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree`
<Primula1380> Yeah, I ran that command and it worked, but when i rebooted Chromium, the plugin was not there
<valorie> Primula1380: please do, in the cli: `apt-cache policy  pepperflashplugin-nonfree`
<valorie> Primula1380: please do, in the cli: `apt-cache policy pepperflashplugin-nonfree`
<valorie> without the extra space, sorry
<valorie> is it actually installed, or not?
<valorie> copy from between the backticks
<Primula1380> Sorry valerie, Actually, I had successfully installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree using the Muon Package Manager, then I ran this command:  sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install, and that also worked, but I kept rebooting Chromium after each command, and pepper flash plugin never showed up
<Primula1380> What is "the cli:"  Is that some sort of program?
<Primula1380> My guess is "the cli:" is the command prompt, right?
<valorie> command line interface, yes
<valorie> konsole, or using control+alt+f2 if you prefer
<Primula1380> I ran that command, and this is the results I got... pepperflashplugin-nonfree:   Installed: 1.3ubuntu1   Candidate: 1.3ubuntu1   Version table:  *** 1.3ubuntu1 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/multiverse amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<valorie> ok, so it is installed
<valorie> bizarre that chromium isn't picking it up
<Primula1380> But I mentioned I found Shockwave Flash
<Primula1380> when I entered this URL address in Chromium:  chrome://plugins
<valorie> that is exactly what I have in chrome://plugins/
<Primula1380> But it says Type:  PAPPI (out of process)
<valorie> Adobe Flash Player - Version: 16.0.0.305
<valorie> Shockwave Flash 16.0 r0
<valorie> Name:	Shockwave Flash
<valorie> Description:	Shockwave Flash 16.0 r0
<valorie> Version:	16.0.0.305
<Primula1380> Location:	/usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so Type:	PPAPI (out-of-process)
<valorie> Location:	/usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so
<valorie> Type:	PPAPI (out-of-process)
<valorie>  	Disable
<valorie> MIME types:	
<valorie> MIME type	Description	File extensions
<valorie> application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	
<valorie> .swf
<valorie> application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	
<Unit193> valorie: Good.  One.
<valorie> .spl
<valorie> Disable ￼ Always allowed
<valorie> oops
<valorie> bigger paste than I was expecting
<valorie> in any case, flash works for me, I think
<valorie> although your cbc site doesn't
<Unit193> If you look at his, it has found it.
<Primula1380> I haven't tried running videos on another website
<Primula1380> Which plugin should I use for the Firefox Browser to watch news videos on the cbc.ca website?
<Unit193> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ what version does that say you have?
<valorie> I can't watch cbc vids in either browser, I believe because they won't allow them to be played in the US
<valorie> Linux 	Mozilla, Firefox - NPAPI (Extended Support Release) 	11.2.202.451
<valorie> Chrome (embedded), Chromium-based browsers - PPAPI 	17.0.0.134
<ahoneybun> valorie: vpn?
 * ahoneybun has a working ubuntu touch app
<valorie> I don't care, ahoneybun, I was just testing for Primula1380
<Primula1380> You have version 17,0,0,134 installed  Unit193
<valorie> well, I do
<ahoneybun> oh
<Primula1380> that's what is says, Unit193
 * valorie goes off to eat the rest of dinner
<Primula1380> Chrome (embedded), Chromium-based browsers - PPAPI	17.0.0.134    . . .  is what I have installed on Chromium, but I don't think it works
<Primula1380> Oh yeah, it is working
<Primula1380> I was assuming it's not working because there's no plugins menu and it never showed up in the extensions menu
<Primula1380> I finally got the full screen option to work, because I had finally installed Adobe Flash
<PerfM> hi friends
<PerfM> hey gang, how's it going
<PerfM> rww, I don't really understand your irc status, but are you in every ubuntu channel?
<PerfM> rww, because there are like 10000 channels that are ubuntu related and I did really just want to make ubuntu tech support friends but now I never will because of you
<PerfM> rww, you created this monster. You remember that.
<valorie> PerfM: please remain on topic
<PerfM> valorie, I am so sorry, I suffer from A.D.D, so please. If I ever go off topic just bring me back to earth, okay.
<valorie> done
<reza> hi guys
<reza> how much swap do I need for using vm in ubuntu
<soee> no idea, im sign vb and do not have swap ;)
<soee> *im using
<soee> but i think my 8gb ram is enough to handle it without any problems
<reza> I have 3Gb ram
<reza> I want to know how much swap shuold I use to later use win7 in vm
<valorie> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<reza> I don't use hibrnate at all
<reza> I don't even want to use swap
<reza> but last time I asked
<reza> someone told me
<reza> if I want to use vm I must have swap
<olafw> reza, you need enough memory to run the host operating system + enough memory to run the guest
<olafw> while minimum requirements for linux and windows 7 are small, in practice 3 GB may be too little to run them both well at the same time
<reza> no I run my os without problem
<olafw> adding swap will prevent crashes due to running out of memory, but when swap is used the system may slow down considerably
<reza> but I want to know do I need swap to use win7 with vm or not
<olafw> you can probably configure the vm to give windows 7 something like 1 or 1.5 GB of memory to run in
<olafw> windows7 should be doing its own swapping from there
<olafw> that also reduces the amount of memory for the host from 3 to 2 or even 1.5 GB
<olafw> at which point the host os will likely need swap
<reza> so you say how much swap I use
<reza> base on 3Gb ram I have
<olafw> a common recommendation used to be about 2 x physical memory
<olafw> ideally, you'd measure and adapt
<blues-man> hello
<reza> hi
 * nomic likes xfce
<Nikhil> hi everyone :)
<monkeyjuice> morning Nikhil
<Nikhil> whats up monkeyjuice ? :)
<monkeyjuice> drinking coffee;)
<Nikhil> good start to a day :)
<monkeyjuice> oh ya its a must
<yossarianuk> im so happy !
<yossarianuk> my request to re-include the OSS modules in the kernel is being taken seriously ....
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1434842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434842 in linux (Ubuntu) "Due to lack of OSS kernel modules, have to recompile the kernel to enable sound in old games - aoss/padsp do not work" [Medium,In progress]
<yossarianuk> no more having to recompile the kernel every other week to play paintball2 !
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jbwiv> guys, I've switched Ubuntu 14.10 to Kubuntu by apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. However, over time (say 24 hours) i find that kde really starts to slow down and become sluggish. kwin tends to use a fair amount of cpu, but nothing I'd say was overwhelming to this box (dual quad core/8GB ram/GeForce GTX 650 Ti). For example, kwin is using 34% CPU and X is using 33% at the moment. Combined, they've bumped my system load to around 5.63, which is pretty damned high
<jbwiv> is this a common problem, and is there a way to fix without completely logging out/back in or shutting down X?
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, have you compared the cpu usage in Unity DE as well , or do you still have it?
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: I do still have it. It wasn't nearly as high
<jbwiv> or as sluggish
<soee> jbwiv: are you using Unity also or switch to Kubuntu for good ?
<jbwiv> soee: trying to switch to Kubuntu for good
<jbwiv> it seems to be much slower/sluggish after I leave it screenlocked overnight
<jbwiv> after about 10 minutes, things tend to speed up a bit
<soee> jbwiv: try Vivid beta
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, so you still have a lot of gtk apps ?
<soee> if you plan to switch to Kubuntu do it straight to Vivid where you have Plasma 5
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: they're still laying around. Really the only gtk apps I use regularly are pidgin, terminator, and (i believe it's gtk) Firefox
<jbwiv> and I use Chrome, which seems to be very slow after I unlock in the mornings as well
<jbwiv> soee: I'm not sure switching my production workstation to a beta just to see if this problem goes away is a fun proposition
<BluesKaj> jb do you have / and /home partitions ?
<BluesKaj> jbwiv,^
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: I do. / is on an SSD and /home on a standard drive
<BluesKaj> ok recommend you format / to ext4 then reinstall kubuntu image there , just set the m,ountpoint for /home when reinstalling and use manual partitioning
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: / is already ext4
<jbwiv> managed by lvm
<BluesKaj> that method saves your data and conf files
<BluesKaj> well just install kubuntudaily image there
<BluesKaj> aamof I'm about to put 14.10 on another hdd I have in my pc because plasam5 is beginning to pi** me off , and that's the method I've used many times, successfully
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: I'm just not sure why reformatting would make a difference
<hateball> I've got this fun thing since upgrading to 15.04 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344879
<ubottu> KDE bug 344879 in general "memory leak in plasmashell - huge ram usage" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hateball> on the topic of sluggish
<BluesKaj> to get rid of the ubuntu stuff that you don't don't need , I'm sure it's the cause of the cpu usage creep
<BluesKaj> jbwiv,^
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm going to install 14.10, so I'll BBL
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: thanks for the help
<soee> hateball: wait 3 days for Plasma 5.2.2
<soee> a lot of bugs fixed
<drdozer> in plasma 5, what file browser shoud I be using?
<drdozer> it has defaulted to gwenview, which is a disaster
<hateball> drdozer: dolphin is a file browser
<hateball> gwenview is for images
<drdozer> hateball, yeah - that's what I was expecting given my use of kde4 but right now the default applications thing in system settings is telling me taht I'm browsing directories with gwenview, and there's no other option being displayed
<hateball> heh
<hateball> drdozer: well are you using plasma5 on 14.10, or are you on 15.04?
<drdozer> 15.04
<hateball> then you should probably ask in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> since it's not released stable yet
<drdozer> thanks
<chanyunfat> Помогите пожалуйста мне !!!!
<chanyunfat> есть тут кто живой ????
<chanyunfat> срочно нужна помощь
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<soee> chanyunfat: spean english  if you want to get help here
<soee> *speak
<hackerdu11> hello all
<chanyunfat> i dont speak english
<hackerdu11> no too
<chanyunfat> yota to kubuntu &
<hackerdu11> yes i own kubuntu
<hackerdu11> change
<hackerdu11> to the kali package
<chanyunfat> kali package ?
<m_tadeu> hi...is this the place to ask about kubuntu 15.04?
<mflow> Any ideas what I get undefined reference to symbol 'dlclose@@GLIBC_2.2.5' ?
<mflow> Something is wrong with the linker
<Riddell> m_tadeu: you can try, you can also try in #ubuntu+1 or in #kubuntu+1 we havn't quite got a single answer for that currently
<m_tadeu> Riddell: thanx
<srichter> hi everyone, I jsut installed 15.04 (upgrading did not go that well) and I noticed that when I change the "File Association" of a mime-type, the system deos not get properly updated and dolphin, for example, does not know about the changes
<srichter> Is that a know bug? (Googling did not reveal anything)
<BluesKaj> srichter, the troubles with a dev desktop, lot's of annoyances that don't get any attention
<srichter> BluesKaj: Any chance I can run a command to update the DBs? The setting seems to get stored soemwhere at least
<BluesKaj> complain in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel
<srichter> he he
<BluesKaj> sr you can try running updatedb , but I dunno how much good that will do
<BluesKaj> srichter,^
 * srichter is trying that...
<joan_> how can I prevent kde starting an unwanted app to manage an add-on feature from firefox. I want kde let me *save* imagepicker add-on selected images instead on starting other apps, like qmmp or easytag
<BluesKaj> sorry , no idea
<BluesKaj> someone else might tho
<srichter> BluesKaj: yeah, no luck...
<srichter> BluesKaj: Ha, in my frustration I started to edit the file associations through the context menu in Dolphin. I noticed the entries were not updated there as well; once I updated that version, it worked
<srichter> BluesKaj: I bet you it has something to do with KDE 4 and 5 living alongsize each other
<BluesKaj> yeah, I've been trying patiently to give plsama 5/KF5 a chance to fix the obvious anoyances , but I've decided to stick with 14.10 plasma 4 as my first choice OS...fed up with my fav features being dropped
<olmeca> my update manager is not working, i go aplay changes, and ask for password, but doesn't go trought
<olmeca> go further
<BluesKaj> olmeca, maybe your packages are up to date
<SporkWitch> some steam and wine games are incorrectly picking my usb headset for default audio output, even though my main speakers are set at the top of the priority list in all categories except "communications"; is there anywhere else device priority is assigned that could be causing this behaviour?  i can force the games to use the main speakers manually, but doing so causes them to claim exclusive access
<SporkWitch> to the main output, and no other program can use it (e.g. can't have music or a video going while playing)
<darthanubis> is there a known issue with chromium, pepperflash, and kubuntu 15.04?
<dxerf> hello
<dxerf> darkpt:  hello?
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SporkWitch> some steam and wine games are incorrectly picking my usb headset for default audio output, even though my main speakers are set at the top of the priority list in all categories except "communications"; is there anywhere else device priority is assigned that could be causing this behaviour?  i can force the games to use the main speakers manually, but doing so causes them to claim exclusive access
<SporkWitch> to the main output, and no other program can use it (e.g. can't have music or a video going while playing)
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, try pavucontrol to switch your audio outputs between devices
<SporkWitch> installing now
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: so i'm not seeing anything about defaults in there.  i assume i want "fallback" to be highlighted on the headset, and NOT highlighted on the main speakers?
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, you use just one audio chip , correct?
<nomic> can anyone help me trying to get python/cocos2d into an apk?
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: on-board audio is the main output, and then there's the USB headset which shows up as its own device
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: the problem is that some programs are ignoring the settings in "audio setup" from right clicking on kmix, and using the headset instead of the main speakers.
<SporkWitch> (the specific program i'm testing against is MirrorMoon EP in Steam; Diablo 3 does it in WINE as well, but will figure that out after, since it's non-native and may have its own quirks)
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: installed pavucontrol, ran it normally and as root, but i don't see anything about setting defaults or priority.  i clicked "set as fallback" on the headset, but no change when i restart steam and launch the game, the sound still comes out of the headset
<SporkWitch> two asserts do fail when starting pavucontrol, then the same same two one more time:
<SporkWitch> (pavucontrol:1385): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_device_ungrab: assertion 'GDK_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed
<SporkWitch> (pavucontrol:1385): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_device_grab_remove: assertion 'GDK_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, sudo gstreamer-properties, to setup your headset
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: not installed, and other applications use it correct (e.g. skype, mumble, gchat through chrome and firefox)
<BluesKaj> at least that command used to work , bummer
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: i'm digging into pacmd now...
<SporkWitch> when i list-sinks, it looks like it's assigning the headset index 0, so that may explain it
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, what does, cat /proc/asound/module, show for available drivers?
<SporkWitch> two for hda_intel and two for usb_audio
<SporkWitch> so i presume the intels are the analog and digital outputs from the on-board, the usb are the headset and the webcam
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, yeah in /etc//modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  your speaker based driver should be , options snd-hda-intel index=0 ,and the usb driver should be index=1
<SporkWitch> so in alsa? not in default.pa?
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, I don't use default.pa, I just know it works in alsa
<SporkWitch> ok, digging around in it now; it's actually looking like it should be good already, since i see it setting usb_audio to -2 with a comment of PREVENTING it from becoming the default sound card
<BluesKaj> I also have 2 soundcards on eonboard and one m-audio pci , and that's the methos i use in alsa-base
<BluesKaj> yeah, seen that before
<SporkWitch> so i can just add that line at the end, then? (no current entries for snd_hda_intel)
<BluesKaj> yes
<SporkWitch> and it should be dashes, even though the output from asound/modules is underscore?
<BluesKaj> either dashes or underscore should work
<SporkWitch> and just service alsa restart ?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<BluesKaj> never tried that one
<SporkWitch> eh, need to reboot for a kernel update anyway, will just restart and we'll see what happens
<Anfion> Hola!!!
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: got it fixed.  it was definitely pulse that was the problem.  i had to edit /etc/pulse/default.pa and define the default sink (output) and default source (input) manually at the bottom of the file.  the names to populate those entries are obtained from pacmd [list-sinks|list-sources].  rebooted and now mirrormoon is correctly outputing to main speakers
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, I use pulseaudio as little as possibe, to me it's a necessary evil due to my amd cpu and m-audio soundcard, if these chips were intel , I wouldn';t have PA  on this pc ...i don't use it on my laptop , thank goodness
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: yeah, nothing but nightmares ever since *buntu switched to it
<BluesKaj> exactly
<SporkWitch> it only took them, what, 3 years after the switch just to let us adjust application volume from the tray icon? something we'd been able to do just fine for years before the switch...
<BluesKaj> I use spdif out to an audio receiver since this pc is my media server, and the intel audio chip is index=1 in the alsa.conf and i can switch between the 2 outputs if needed\
<SporkWitch> yay! now i can have game sound and music/video in the background!
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's only good thing about PA, simultaneous audio sources
<SporkWitch> yeah, this is just the analog out to a logitech 5.1 setup, and then the USB headset, but apparently pulse thinks something with "usb" and "headset" in the info should take priority for primary output, over an actual sound card
<SporkWitch> well the crazy is that it's only certain applications that were problematic.  most stuff listened to the priorities set in audio setup, but certain steam games, and games running in WINE, wouldn't.  they'd let me manually select the right output, but that gave them exclusive access to it; only way to get it mux'd was to choose default, but it was thinking that's the headset
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, linux audio is definitely chaotic and a comprehnsive audio suite sure would be nice
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: i'd settle for simply having ONE place where the settings are defined :P
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, that's probly a more realistic wish :)
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: and really, it's all we actually NEED.  the problem here wasn't being unable to set the defaults, but the fact that there were (at least) 3 different places for the defaults to be stored, and different games used different ones
<SporkWitch> if the default volume control has an audio setup button that lets me pick priority and preference, then that menu should be changing all the defaults, if there's more than one.  that's all i want lol
<SporkWitch> (and it's only really an issue with USB headsets)
<BluesKaj> lucky for me that I'm not a gamer, i'd probly have less hair than I do now if I was :)
<SporkWitch> eh, it's usually not too bad these days
<SporkWitch> the trick is having a console to play the games that don't have native linux versions :)
<SporkWitch> if it has a linux version and DOESN"T play better with a gamepad, i buy it on steam for linux.  if it doesn't have a linux version, and it doesn't play horribly WITH a gamepad, i buy it on PS4.  if it doesn't have a linux or PS4 version, i probably won't buy it at all, unless it looks REALLY good AND it runs in WINE without too much effort ("too much" being defined as "takes more than 10 minutes
<SporkWitch> to make it work")
 * BluesKaj nods, a few options there alright
<BluesKaj> well, gonna call it a day ...laters
<darky_> Will kubuntu 15.04 have plasma5?
<darky_> hope not... well bye for now... restarting X just removed it, bleh breeze ugly looking theme... i cant seem to get the taste of it... feels somewhat a downgrade... simple windows / mac ish feeling discusting...
<darky_> \o/ plasma 4 yeah ... few...
<darky_> oxygen \o/
<mparillo> darky_: Barring a complete meltdown, yes 15.04 will be plasma 5, and since 14.10 is only supported for 9 months, your best bet for Plasma 4 would be 14.04 LTS.
<rww> doesn't plasma5 have an oxygen theme anyway?
<mparillo> Oxygen is shipped, yes, but there are always theme related bugs.
<darky_> mparillo: oke.... ill wait with upgrading untill oxygen is fully back.. i tryed breeze... i tryed it for a few days, and cannot get used to it... :( :( i want to so bad, ... bud its just not my thing...  might as well buy windows if a want simplistic icons or lack of colored icons...
<darky_> gonne set my upgrade manager to LTS for now... thanx for the info :)
<darky_> nn
<bl4ckd34th_> hy
<morgan_> hi - I have a 15.04 question - but i think it would (possibly apply to 14.10, etc)
<morgan_> the locale (not in plasma/kde) setting have defaulted to US
<morgan_> where can I change the locale settings for console ?
<Versus_> Hello everyone, i have one question is here the appropriate area to do thisq
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#kubuntu 2015-03-24
<codesoup> anyone using 15.04 and getting 100% (well, one core) cpu usage on screen lock from plasmashell?
<codesoup> (killing plasmashell fixes it while screen stays locked, but i have to start plasmashell again after unlocking)
<sysop2> hi, has anyone elses hdmi sound out just stopped working?
<ahoneybun> sysop2: never tried hdmi audio out
<sysop2> and it works in windows so i know its not a hardware problem.
<sysop2> ahoneybun, thanks.
<SporkWitch> what package do i want for h.264 playback? thought it was ffmpeg, but nothing when i aptitude search ffmpeg looks relevant (only some chromium plugins, but i'm trying to play in either dragon or vlc)
<kbroulik> what do I need to do to get my system to German? I installed it in English because broken installer and now some of the strings show german but others dont
<kbroulik> I installed language-pack-de and kde-l10n-de and language-pack-kde-de and stuff but it still only offers American English as language
<hateball> kbroulik: can you install language-pack-de-base ?
<kbroulik> already did
<hateball> hmmm
<kbroulik> some of the translations are german but eg plasma is english, systemsettings toolbar is english
<kbroulik> my /etc/default/lcoale is de_DE.UTF-8
<hateball> in my case I've got language-pack-sv-base, language-pack-sv, language-pack-kde-sv
<hateball> and ofc you need to actually set the language in language settings... if you havent already
<hateball> and restart the plasma session
<kbroulik> hateball: I cannot set the language
<kbroulik> because it only offers American English
<kbroulik> in kde4 it used to show "hey, you're missing some packs, install them?" and that all works but in 5 there's nothing
<hateball> kbroulik: if you're on plasma5, are you on 15.04? if so support is in #ubuntu+1 as it is not released stable yet
<misskey> how to install nvidia in kubuntu
<soee> misskey: you can use SYstem Settings -> Driver Manager
<soee> or you can do it from command line like: sudo apt-get install nvidia-X
<soee> where X is the driver version you want to install
<misskey> but it don't work
<soee> misskey: define why it doesn't work
<misskey> i hava installed nvidia  in kubuntu15.04 ,but it don't change nvidia to intel
<misskey> I installed in kbuntu15.04 Intel and nvidia graphics card, it can't switch to Intel
<yossarianuk> hi - I have tested 15.04 Kubuntu (Plasma5.2 is nice BTW) I have one issue - the locale/keymap setting in the console (not the desktop) are incorrect - how can I change keymap settings (outside KDE) with the new (k)ubuntu
<yossarianuk> i.e in Arch linux I edit something like /etc/locale.something then run locale-gen
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, can I set an auto-identify script to talk to NickServ?
<hateball> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<hateball> LINKSWORD2: It depends on your IRC client where you do it
<LINKSWORD2> Quassel
<hateball> LINKSWORD2: then you set it as the server password
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I think that works. Just couldn't find the input menu for it. LOL
<LINKSWORD2> I understand that Kubuntu has a social desktop feature now. Where might I find that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<LINKSWORD2> I understand that Kubuntu has a social desktop feature now. Where might I find that?
<soee> LINKSWORD2:  social desktop ?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure what the software is called, but it is in the release notes for Ubuntu 14.04.2, and I believe the applications can also be applied to Kubuntu...
<Quintasan> LINKSWORD2: What is that application supposed to do?
<iconic2> anyone here?
<LINKSWORD2> My understanding is that it is supposed to be a place to connect with social media websites... Twitter, etc.
<Quintasan> LINKSWORD2: I can't see anything about that said in the Release notes. That said Kubuntu doesn't have some sort of social media dashboard.
<Quintasan> there is choqok for microblogging
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm..... *Sad face.*
<Quintasan> and some plasmoids for social stuff
<LINKSWORD2> Plasmoids? Where might I find them?
<soee> iconic1: !ask
<iconic1> I'm having an issue with installing Kunbuntu, after fullly installed and reboot it goes well then the screen goes all crazy like slanted
<Quintasan> iconic1: Virtualbox?
<soee> iconic1: what version ?
<iconic1> nope straight to hdd
<iconic1> from dvd
<iconic1> i believe 14
<soee> iconic1: but you can login withoout problem right ?
<iconic1> Nope, it gets to the loading to OS screen then goes screwy
<hateball> LINKSWORD2: rightclick taskbar or the workspace area, add component
<LINKSWORD2> Mkay.
<iconic1> Like even the whole install goes fine and even on the reboot after removing dvd and rebooting it loads almost to kubuntu login
<soee> iconic1: its a fresh installation or are you reinstalling system (you have home from previous installation)
<iconic1> I bought my son a new PC with a large chasis and it came with a 250gb hdd so I'm  taking the hdd out of his old pc thats a 2tb and replacing it so I can sell the old pc
<iconic1> the hdd was previously in a external hdd enclosure
<iconic1> on install I've selected that it uses the whole hdd I don't care that it needed to format and remove all data previously on it
<iconic1> i has setup a swap drive and everything
<iconic1> its fully installed
<hateball> iconic1: when the screen goes "all crazy", can you switch to a tty? ctrl+alt+f1
<soee> ok so we can we sure its not some old configuration problem
<iconic1> Give me a momment
<hateball> It sounds like GPU driver issues to me
<iconic1> it loads the hdd icon then the wrench then the globe icon on boot up and then unviable screen thats blue with lines going vertical and horizontal
<soee> BluesKaj: ^ you have some more experiance with gpus etc
<iconic1> ctrl alt f1 no go
<hateball> iconic1: Do you know what sort of GPU the machine has?
<BluesKaj> hateball, has the right idea, drop to a VT/TTY , login, then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to bring the packages up to date which includes the default gpu driver
<iconic1> yup default one it came with its a gefoce 6150se
<hateball> The problem is if the machine freezes before that. But it should be possibly to get to a recovery console from grub
<hateball> s/possibly/possible
<iconic1> I can't get  passed the bootloading screen into kubuntu, it goes past bios and everything
<hateball> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<iconic1> Damn I think I'm going to try and download a fresh ditro
<BluesKaj> iconic1, can you hold the left shift key down right after the BIOS screen to bring up the grub menu then choose the recovery kernel
<iconic1> Damn I wish I still had oc-12 connection
<iconic1> 60mins to download 988mbs
<BluesKaj> iconic1, can you at least acknowledge our suggestions , or are you just going reinstall, if so then I'l stop bothering you
<iconic1> doing both actually
<iconic1> I'm dealing with short cables on k/m so I need to walk to 2 different work stations
<Silmarilion> Hi I just upgraded to 14.04 but kdm now displays user list, is it possible to type user login istead of displaying userlist?
<iconic1> kde
<Tuf> Hello all
<iconic1> hello
<soee> Hi Tuf
<Tuf> just broke in a new load of Kubuntu 14.10 over 14.04 - new in Lebanon so I wanted a fresh load
<Tuf> however im not too familiar with Quassel IRC -- jumping into it now
<Tuf> should I be using something else?
<hateball> Are you having any problems with it?
<hateball> If it aint broken, don't fix it
<Tuf> no bot exactly - just cannot seem to find server list - like Undernet
<Tuf> just Kubuntu IRC
<BluesKaj> Tuf, you have to add the server lists manually afaik
<Tuf> Nevermind ---- DUH
<Tuf> im doing like 8 things at 1 time ---- just a brain fart
<Tuf> so far Quassel aint to shabby
<soee> Tuf: try Konversation
<soee> it will be defautl in 15.04 i think
<Tuf> Thanks will do now - Help me? haha .... I would like to find alternative IRC channels for Lebanon - is there a site with listed (used) channels for countries?
<soee> !lb
<ubottu> The Lebanese LoCo team is only a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<donniezazen> Tuf: I couldn't recommend Konversation more.
<donniezazen> It's supposedly the default IRC of KDE built by KDE/Plasma hackers.
<Tuf> Konversation does not have Server List ready to add? must add Manually?
<Tuf> Man
<Tuf> whats the server and port for #ubuntu-lb?
<Pici> Tuf: this server.
<Tuf> got it - my brain must be broken today
<Tuf> thanks
<BluesKaj> donniezazen, well I do recommend Konversation , easy to use setup and it looks good too, and it's still supported despite the rumours
<Tuf> yes it seems very Kustomizable
<donniezazen> BluesKaj: "it's still supported despite the rumours" What do you mean?
<BluesKaj> exactly what i said, donniezazen, rumours were out there about Konversation being dropped, but there's a beta version for plasma 5/Kubuntu 15.04
<Tuf> Be back in a bit
<Tuf> later all thanks again
<donniezazen> BluesKaj: If that is the case then I must have been out of the loop. It's default on other distros like Fedora KDE. There certainly is going to be a Frameworks 5 based Konversation.
<donniezazen> also #konversation is quite active. Someone will 100% answer any queries you have.
<BluesKaj> donniezazen, guess I misread your post above, my apologies
<BluesKaj> couldn't recommend it more ...missed the "more"
<donniezazen> lol
<BluesKaj> some of us have been fearful about Konversation being dropped from the repos for a while now, I'm relieved to see renewed support for it.
<Silmarilion> Hi I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. I have issues with network manager. The applet says "NetworkManager 0.9.8 required, found ."
<BluesKaj> Silmarilion, did you update and upgrade after the OS upgrade?
<Silmarilion> BluesKaj, yes
<Silmarilion> I did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<BluesKaj> ok , so what's your issue with NM, does it not connect or.....?
<Silmarilion> BluesKaj, the VPN connections are missing. I tried to recreate them but it wont save them
<Silmarilion> an when I hover about it it says ""NetworkManager 0.9.8 required, found ."
<Silmarilion> above*
<BluesKaj> Silmarilion, openvpn ?
<Silmarilion> yes
<BluesKaj> you have to reinstall openvpn as if it wasn't installed before Silmarilion
<Silmarilion> BluesKaj, ok
<Silmarilion> tnx
<BluesKaj> I've had to do it several times as well
<Silmarilion> Another issue I am having after the upgrade is that usb stick cannot be mounted
<Silmarilion> in dolphin I get this error "An error occurred while accessing 'Home', the system responded: An unspecified error has occurred: Not authorized to perform operation"
<Silmarilion> Great success everything works after doing pam-auth-update --force
<Silmarilion> event the network manager
<drdozer> is it possible to set up my kubuntu desktop and laptop so that I can drag a window from the desktop onto the laptop?
<genii> drdozer: Not currently.
<drdozer> genii, ok, thanks ... watch this space, or am I dreaming?
<genii> drdozer: If there's enough of a demand for it, someone will figure out a way to do it :) Just looks like currently not much demand.
<drdozer> genii, ok, well I'm fairly neutral about if the process migrates - 9 times out of 10 I would want the process to remain on the machine it was spawned on, but just display remotely when dragged onto the other machine's screen
<drdozer> seems like something you could potentially handle at the qt layer since there's already an indirection between the X and the application through qt.
<drdozer> currently I'm using x2x over ssh to share keyboard and mouse
<genii> There's a couple things which are close to what you describe... synergy and xdmx  ... but neither fits exactly what you've described
<drdozer> android devices are starting to move in that direction, like how you can throw a video stream from your phone onto your tv
<genii> drdozer: You might want to look at those two and see if it's closer to what you want than your current setup
<drdozer> thanks
<genii> np
<BluesKaj> what about samba on the remote pc with splitview in dolphin, one for the remote pc and other side for the source pc
<BluesKaj> or samba on the source pc , either way should work
<BluesKaj_>  just tried it here and it works
<BluesKaj_> drdozer: ^
<matt____> hello
<mattpark> hello
<BluesKaj> hi mattpark
<mattpark> hi was hoping to get advice on how to work with kubuntu
<mattpark> and develop apps
<BluesKaj> mattpark, join #kubuntu-devel
<mattpark> thank you
<BluesKaj> yw
<noah> My volume up key does not work anymore
<noah> My volume up key does not work anymore
<noah> My volume up key does not work anymore
<noah> My volume up key does not work anymore
<SporkWitch> noah: system settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> KMix (from the "KDE component" dropdown) -> search "volume" then set the mapping
<that_guy_melvin> so... anyone have a workaround for the fglrx/wine package conflict bug?
<Sparasite> I need some help ...
<p__nathan> Hi, I have 14.10 and would love to migrate to the KDE 5 beta.
<p__nathan> What's the usual process for doing so?
<sparasite> Well, I wanna install Kubuntu 14.04.2 using Dual Boot with Windows 7
<sparasite> How_
<sparasite> I have created unallocated space (80 GB) and I think I need to create a swap partition and an installation partition
<sparasite> Can someone help me?
<sparasite> I really need help ...
<p__nathan> sparasite: don't have much time to chat, but in brief, you'll boot up your install cd, select the unallocated space, and let the installer partition it for you
<p__nathan> that will drop a bootloader (GRUB) on your HD, allowing you to choose.
<sparasite> So I dont need a swap partition?
<sparasite> Basically, I dont know anything about this. Beginning or End? Mount Point? Swap Partition?
<sparasite> any ideas_
<p__nathan> your installer should have sane defaults
<sparasite> Well... Do you have a video? Do I need a swap partition?
<sparasite> I dont know ANYthing :)
<sparasite> Please, someone? I have been trying for a lot of days now, if not weeks ...
<p__nathan> sparasite: you should have a swap partition if you have less than 4-6 fb ram. I don't have a video. I don't do this "video" thing. ;-) There should be a number of howtoes online
<r0ach> so I keep reading that KDE/KWIN offer the best game performance and mouse response for a desktop environment with gaming, beating things like openbox, is this still true with plasma 5, did it get better or worse with plasma 5?
<r0ach> this is assuming full screen mode
#kubuntu 2015-03-25
<Scunizi> Yuken: you could probably ssh the items across and if it's linux to windows then use Putty on the windows side.
<Scunizi> sorry wrong paste.
<Scunizi> I have 2 pdf printers available. In the print dialogue the 2nd shows 'Print to File (PDF)'.  It also doesn't show in CUPS or the gui printer setup dialogue. I need to change it's defaults. Any ideas where to look or how to do it?
<SporkWitch> Scunizi: does putty behave with scp? i'd generally recommend bitvise tunnelier for the windows side, makes life a lot easier, and when you establish a connection it gives a nice GUI file explorer you can use to drag and drop files between the local and the remote
<Enkidu_ak> SporkWitch, WinSCP also seems nice
<SporkWitch> Enkidu_ak: never used it.  i came across tunnelier years ago and ended up just using that until i got rid of windows entirely
<Enkidu_ak> SporkWitch, Comander-style interface, nice queuing and scheduling capabilities, open source.
<SporkWitch> Enkidu_ak: it feels almost like having a normal ssh client + scp, only on windows.  does file transfers, SOCKS proxy, terminal session.  it might even allow X11 forwarding, but i never tried that
<SporkWitch> never used comander either lol
<Scunizi> SporkWitch: I believe so.
<Enkidu_ak> I've never done any X11 forwarding in windows either. I don't use windows anymore so I doubt I'd have the opportunity to try it
<Noah123> Anyone here can guide me through the install?
<Noah123> I have some queries ...
<ahoneybun> Noah123: what's up :)
<Noah123> ahoneybun: Not so much :) I wanna dual boot install Kubuntu with Windows, currently I have Windows, and 80 GB unallocated space. I have Kubuntu on a bootable USB but I don't know what's next ...
<Noah123> Would appreciate help ...:)
<ahoneybun> what version of Kubuntu?
<Noah123> 14.04.2
<ahoneybun> ok cool :)
<ahoneybun> let me grab the Docs and walk you though it
<Noah123> In PM or here?
<ahoneybun> here is fine
<ahoneybun> https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation
<Noah123> And thanks!
<Noah123> I wanna do it with dual boot
<Noah123> Thank you
<ahoneybun> as always make backups of everything
<Noah123> I don't have anything important
<Noah123> Anyway, the disk setup is the hard thing
<Noah123> I don't understand it
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> are you on windows at the moment?
<Noah123> Yep!
<Noah123> I have an USB
<Noah123> with kubuntu
<ahoneybun> awesome
<Noah123> Well, I can chat with you on another computer
<Noah123> OK?
<ahoneybun> yea of course
<Noah123> Ok
<Noah123> one moment! :)
<ahoneybun> need to lookup the windows tool anyway
<Noah123> K
<ahoneybun> go tit
<ahoneybun> *got it
<noah1234> Okay I'm on another computer, now
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> on the windows computer hit the keys
<noah1234> :)
<ahoneybun> "win key + r"
<noah1234> And ...?
<ahoneybun> or search for disk management
<noah1234> done
<ahoneybun> I want to look at your current hard drive to know where the windows is
<noah1234> C:\
<ahoneybun> so I know where not to touch
<noah1234> Don't touch C:\ or D:\
<ahoneybun> think of your hard drive as a Sub
<noah1234> C:\ = Windows (235 GB empty) D:\ = Recovery Partition
<ahoneybun> before you install any operating system (windows, kubuntu) it is a whole sub
<ahoneybun> got it?
<noah1234> Maybe ... I have shrunk the C:\ partition and now I have 80 GB unallocated space ...
<noah1234> before
<ahoneybun> yea the C: partition is one part of the sub
<noah1234> so basically I have 80 GB unallocated space I can make partitions of
<noah1234> right?
<ahoneybun> yea
<noah1234> :)
<noah1234> so what's next?
<ahoneybun> is kubuntu on a dvd or usb?
<noah1234> USB
<noah1234> created with UNetbootin
<noah1234> if that's ok.
<ahoneybun> ok so put the usb in the computer that you want to install Kubuntu on
<ahoneybun> yea it works great with ubuntu  (kubuntu, xubuntu)
<ahoneybun> them all that are based on ubuntu
<noah1234> Ok
<noah1234> And now?
<noah1234> I have the USB in the PC
<ahoneybun> reboot the computer
<noah1234> k
<ahoneybun> most computers have a key you have to press when booting up
<noah1234> yeah
<noah1234> F9
<ahoneybun> to boot from a usb/dvd
<ahoneybun> press that
<ahoneybun> when it first boots
<ahoneybun> should pop up a menu to pick your usb from
<noah1234> When I do it it a screen comes, asking be to choose an option "Default" "Start Kubuntu" or wait for it to boot
<noah1234> unetbootin menu
<ahoneybun> start kubuntu
<ahoneybun> it will run a live Kubuntu
<noah1234> ok then this screen pop ups again
<ahoneybun> not doing anything to the hard drive (for now)
<ahoneybun> the menu is coming back on again?
<noah1234> Yes
<noah1234> but loadinh
<noah1234> now Kubuntu started!
<ahoneybun> awesomesauce
<ahoneybun> now on the desktop there is a widget with something called "install kubuntu"
<noah1234> yea
<ahoneybun> click that
<noah1234> Ok
<ahoneybun> it will start the install app
<noah1234> Should I connect to WiFi?
<noah1234> it asks
<ahoneybun> yea that is best
<noah1234> k
<ahoneybun> and to be connected to power
<ahoneybun> after that you should be here https://userbase.kde.org/File:Prepare.png
<noah1234> one moment
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> wow 4am almost
<noah1234> Yep im there
<ahoneybun> ok check the 2 boxes
<noah1234> Ok!
<noah1234> Now?
<noah1234> done
<ahoneybun> click next
<ahoneybun> on the bottom
<ahoneybun> sorry continue
<noah1234> done
<ahoneybun> now does it show windows is installed?
<noah1234> It shows all my partitions plus the unallocated 80 GB space
<ahoneybun> ok good
<ahoneybun> click the manual button
<ahoneybun> 5th option
<noah1234> https://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/8/8b/KubuntuDiskSetup.png
<noah1234> ok
<noah1234> Continue?
<ahoneybun> yea on the bottom
<noah1234> done
<ahoneybun> now we should be here https://userbase.kde.org/File:Manual.png
<noah1234> https://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/b/b5/Manual.png
<noah1234> Yeah
<ahoneybun> it should show some partitions with NTFS
<ahoneybun> that is the windows os
<noah1234> yea
<ahoneybun> under type
<noah1234> and the unallocated free 80 GB space
<ahoneybun> don;t touch those
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> click that then add
<noah1234> Ok
<noah1234> now?
<ahoneybun> make the size 72GBs
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> yea yea
<ahoneybun> if you want to use the whole 80gbs
<noah1234> In MB? I can use 85899 (maximum)
<noah1234> MB
<ahoneybun> we will leave 8 for swap
<noah1234> Ok
<ahoneybun> 72GB
<noah1234> In MB how much?
<ahoneybun> let me check
<noah1234> But it says I have 85,9 GB
<noah1234> 85899 MB
<noah1234> to be exact
<ahoneybun> it never cuts it in perfect sizes
<noah1234> oh ok
<ahoneybun> as long as it is not NTFS we are safe
<noah1234> it unallocated
<noah1234> it's*
<ahoneybun> yea thats what we want
<noah1234> so what should I here?
<ahoneybun> ext4 is the file system type
<noah1234> yea
<ahoneybun> http://static.grabi.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Hard-disk-partition-in-Ubuntu1.jpg
<noah1234> ext4 journaling file system
<noah1234> primary or logical? how much MB? beginning or end? Mount point?
<ahoneybun> primary, 72000, beginning, /
<ahoneybun> wait end
<noah1234> ok end
<ahoneybun>  / is like C:\
<ahoneybun> but for Linux/Unix
<noah1234> I have Swedish keyboard layout, but Kubuntu has US ...
<ahoneybun> now there should still be some space left
<ahoneybun> later in the installer you can change that
<ahoneybun> not sure if it has swedish in there but we'll see
<noah1234> ok
<ahoneybun> if not I'll file a bug
<noah1234> Thanks so much!
<noah1234> yes 13 GB
<ahoneybun> oh woo
<ahoneybun> *woo
<ahoneybun> crap
<ahoneybun> lol
<noah1234> it says :)
<ahoneybun> ok click that and then add like we did before
<noah1234> but it's "unuseable"
<ahoneybun> its not paritioned
<ahoneybun> can you click it?
<ahoneybun> and click the add button?
<noah1234> yes
<noah1234> no
<noah1234> not the add button
<noah1234> maybe we need to add the swap partition first ?
<ahoneybun> no we can remove the partition you just made and redo it
<noah1234> ?
<ahoneybun> click the ext4 / partiton
<noah1234> yes
<ahoneybun> and click delete
<noah1234> k
<ahoneybun> then select it again and click add again
<noah1234> there is an "undo" button also...
<noah1234> ok
<noah1234> you mean select.. the 80 GB unallocated space?
<ahoneybun> yea
<noah1234> done
<noah1234> and how much MB etc.?
<ahoneybun> 64000
<noah1234> 64000?
<ahoneybun> primary, 64000, end, /
<ahoneybun> yea
<noah1234> before it was ... 72000
<ahoneybun> 64000 = 64GB
<noah1234> ext4 or?
<ahoneybun> we did not have any space left for swap
<ahoneybun> ext4
<noah1234> ok now we have 21,9 GB left
<noah1234> and it's unuseable
<noah1234> as before
<ahoneybun> what the
<noah1234> can't click Add
<ahoneybun> can you take a picture and upload it somewhere
<noah1234> maybe we need to create the swap partition first?
<noah1234> yes with my smartphone
<ahoneybun> I will get it right
<noah1234> ?
<ahoneybun> I make the / then the swap
<noah1234> Ok
<ahoneybun> how much ram do you have on the computer?
<noah1234> 4 GB
<ahoneybun> do you game or do video editing?
<noah1234> not so much
<noah1234> sometimes video editing
<noah1234> on Windows...
<ahoneybun> oh ok lets remove the partiton
<ahoneybun> and use the whole space
<ahoneybun> 86GBs
<noah1234> on the docs it says we need swap partition
<ahoneybun> under 4GBs of ram it is recommened
<noah1234> I have 4 GB
<noah1234> ...
<ahoneybun> tbh I'm running without it
<hateball> You need swap if you ever intend to suspend
<noah1234> What do you mean?
<hateball> "viloläge"
<ahoneybun> oh?
<noah1234> Oh ok
<noah1234> When I set it in sleep mode...
<hateball> suspend to disk, hibernate perhaps is the proper term
<ahoneybun> hateball: any idea why the space is unusable?
<hateball> one is to ram, the other is to disk, I forget which since I dont use it
<noah1234> after the / partition
<noah1234> ahoneybun: on one video they create the swap part first
<noah1234> and it works on the video
<ahoneybun> noah1234: I'm really sorry but I'm falling asleep
<noah1234> oh...
<noah1234> ok...
<ahoneybun> its 4am here lol
<noah1234> :D
<hateball> I'm not really sure what you're trying to achieve here. If all you want to do is dualboot with Windows, the installer has an automagic option for that
<noah1234> when can we continue?
<ahoneybun> I'll be on later today
<noah1234> hateball: where?
<noah1234> ok ahoneybun cya!
<ahoneybun> hateball: sometimes it does not see the windows
<ahoneybun> noah1234: I'm reachable on email as well
<noah1234> email address in PM ahoneybun
 * ahoneybun falls to sleep
<hateball> ahoneybun: Is that a certainty in this case?
<hateball> If the installer finds your Windows partitions, it should offer to "install alongside other OS" or some such
<noah1234> It doesn't
<noah1234> have this option
<hateball> If the installer doesnt see the ntfs partitions, I'd reboot into Windows and run chkdsk on the partition/s first
<noah1234> It see the NTFS partitions
<noah1234> but not this option
<noah1234> "Windows 7 (ntfs)"
<hateball> noah1234:Which version of Kubuntu is this?
<noah1234> hateball: 14.04.2
<hateball> Strange
<hateball> Oh well, I havent dualbooted in aeons so I'll take a backseat here
<noah1234> Ok ....;(
<noah1234> "After installing Windows 7 or 8, you need to have a logical partition to install Ubuntu alongside it. If you don't have a logical partition then the option Install Ubuntu alongside Windows is missing."
<noah1234> If I create a logical partition of the unallocated 80 GB, would it work?
<noah1234> with this option
<noah1234> hateball
<hateball> noah1234: Sure, you can partition manually and pick mountpoints and such, but you'll need to know what you're doing then so you don't accidentally lose data
<noah1234> But it says the "Install alongside Windows 7" will be available if I, before the installation create a logical partition of the unallocated 80 GB
<noah1234> would that work?
<hateball> You could try, it wont break anything
<hateball> There's a partition tool included on the live-usb
<noah1234> unetbootin?
<valorie> noah1234: it shouldn't matter what application you used to burn the ISO
<valorie> the iso has the partition tool included
<valorie> kparted as I recall
<noah1234> valorie: do you have any ideas why the space is unuseable after creating the / ext4 partition?
<valorie> I don't
<noah1234> ok...
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<valorie> probably the best advice in that link above, noah1234
<noah1234> Well I don't understand this really
<valorie> it does not come easily to me, for sure
<valorie> every time I have to do it, I have to re-read the docs
<noah1234> ok...
<yossarianuk> hi - where is the best room to ask about upstart jobs (I 'm trying to work out why it doesn't start on boot)
<noah1234> Should the swap partition be logical?
<yossarianuk> noah1234: it doesn't matter
<yossarianuk> noah1234:  also you can use a swap file for same performance (since kernel 2.6.x)
<noah1234> swap file?
<valorie> yossarianuk: are you running the beta, or what?
<yossarianuk> valorie: the query regarding the upstart script I have made is on the LTS 14.04
<yossarianuk> (I am running 15.04 beta @ home _)
<yossarianuk> and really liking it....
<valorie> ah, ok
<yossarianuk> There are a couple of issues with it - 1) no weather widget (2) when you go to unlock the desktop it doesn't focus in the password field
<valorie> I know nothing of upstart scripts
<valorie> true
<valorie> I hope the weather widget will be coming soon
<yossarianuk> cool - my question really was the when is the best place to ask.
<valorie> and there is a bug filed about the lockscreen
<noah1234> Well everything I want is to install Kubuntu using dual boot with Windows but it's not working!!
<valorie> for now, what works is hitting tab twice
<yossarianuk> valorie: yep thats what I do..
<yossarianuk> when you first login though it does focus..
<valorie> right
<valorie> it is the lockscreen, something is stealing focus
<valorie> last I heard, the thief had not been spotted yet
<yossarianuk> Obviously its the NSA........
<valorie> noah1234: people will be along soon who can help you
<valorie> sorry, all I have to offer is that link, if the docs that ahoneybun linked you to earlier don't help
 * valorie heads bedward
<aftereyo> System Settings was unable to find any views, and hence has nothing to display.
<aftereyo> dafuq is that?
<aftereyo> Kubuntu 15.04
<aftereyo> when trying to open system settings
<herol3oy3333> hi.. there is only one file in my flash memory bigger than 2GB (it's name is ????? so i can not rename it normaly). how can i find it and then rename it to "hello" for example???
<noah123> I have been trying to install Kubuntu with Dual Boot (Windows 7) for weeks now, I have no idea how
<noah123> Can't someone guide me through the install? Please ...
<noah123> :)
<owlman> noah123: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yossarianuk> hi - will this be in 15.04 ->  https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.2.2.php
<soee> yossarianuk: it already is :)
<yossarianuk> groovy !
<yossarianuk> i.e 15.04 already has it ?
<soee> yossarianuk: hes if you are on daily updates
<yossarianuk> cool - I am @ home.
<soee> tomorrow final Vivid Beta will be released
<yossarianuk> 15.04 seems really nice BTW
<soee> and you can tets it
<soee> indeed :)
<yossarianuk> I shall do on my work laptop...
<yossarianuk> the nightly iso had issues with install (on uefi)
<yossarianuk> I had to install twice in order to get the UEFI entry,.
<yossarianuk> (nightly from 21 march)
<soee> oh
<Trustcorner> Hi
<Trustcorner> ahoneybun, are you online?
<soee> ;o
<Sparasite> Hey!
<Sparasite> :)
<soee> hiho Sparasite
<Sparasite> soee, do you know much about (K)ubuntu?
<Sparasite> Having problems
<soee> Sparasite: just ask
<Sparasite> I have already did, a lot of times ...
<Sparasite> No-one can really help
<Sparasite> It seems like
<Sparasite> Can you help me
<hateball> I don't think many of us are mindreaders
<soee> Sparasite: how can we help if we dont now what the problem is
<yossarianuk> Sparasite: just ask the question...........
<Sparasite> Well it's not the first time I ask this (no real answer). I don't know how to install Kubuntu using Dual Boot with Win 7
<yossarianuk> Sparasite: what aspect are you having issues with ?
<Sparasite> And I have problems when I do it
<yossarianuk> i.e .............
<Sparasite> And that's because I'm a newbie
<Sparasite> I do it wrong
<Sparasite> I have read all the docs etc,
<soee> Sparasite: simplest way ? install windoes, create separate partitions for Kubuntu and use Wubi to install linunx
<soee> and you are done
<soee> i assume you have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot ?
<Sparasite> Wubi?
<Sparasite> Yep
<soee> Sparasite: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<yossarianuk> wubi isn't supported any more
<Sparasite> But I wanna use Kubuntu
<Sparasite> yossarianuk, "Wubi is an officially supported installer for Windows XP, Vista and 7 users that allows Ubuntu to be installed and uninstalled in a safe, easy way as with any other Windows application."
<yossarianuk> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/wubi-advice
<yossarianuk> 'Ubuntu Website Warns Windows 8 Users: Don’t Use WUBI'
<Sparasite> I am using Windows 7
<yossarianuk> but I see you said 7
<Sparasite> Yep :D
<Sparasite> Is Wubi the recomemnded way?
<Sparasite> For win 7
<yossarianuk> wubi is awful
<hateball> wubi is... I dont see why anyone would use it
<yossarianuk> wubi is slow/unsupported/crap
<BluesKaj> Sparasite, you could dual boot or use a VM
<yossarianuk> whats the point in installing crap
<Sparasite> I hate VM's
<Sparasite> I wanna dual boot
<yossarianuk> I would shrink win7 partition and dual boot
<Sparasite> I have done that
<yossarianuk> great
<Sparasite> Shrunk the C:\ and I have 80 GB unallocated space
<Sparasite> Don't know what do with the USB (Kubuntu)
<Sparasite> The installation (disk setup) is not newbie-friendly
<yossarianuk> Sparasite: its pretty user friendly .....
<Sparasite> Nope, I don't think so
<Sparasite> I have no idea what to do
<soee> but i think you can also just: have installed windows, leave empty partitions for kubuntnu and run Kubuntu from USB or CD and just inistall it
<soee> it will configure all
<Sparasite> Empty partitions?
<Sparasite> Partition or PartitionS?
<soee> Sparasite: use separate partition for / and separate for /home
<soee> than if you reinstall system all your user data will stay untouched
<soee> also if your pc i low spec, you can ceate swap
<Sparasite> I have 4 GB RAM
<Sparasite> installed
<soee> BluesKaj: swap is recommended for what RAM on the board ?
<rmrfchik> any tips to run kubuntu-plasma5-14.10-desktop-i386.iso in virtualbox?
<Sparasite> Well, I have 80 GB unallocated space and an USB
<Sparasite> With Kubuntu
<soee> rmrfchik: why would you want to do that ?
<soee> rmrfchik: use vivid
<rmrfchik> soee: vivid?
<Sparasite> Can someone help me install? I have been trying to get help for weeks now ...
<soee> rmrfchik: Kubutnu 15.04
<soee> *kubuntu
<rmrfchik> soee: can't find it on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Sparasite> ;(
<BluesKaj> soee, probly under 6G , i don't need any swap on my laptop with 8G RAM
<soee> rmrfchik: because it is in Beta stage now: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<soee> BluesKaj: so do i
<rmrfchik> soee: thanks!
<soee> Sparasite: this partition is empty ?
<soee> and separate ?
<Sparasite> I have, as said, 80 GB unallocated space and a Kubuntu USB
<Sparasite> shrunk from the C:\
<soee> Sparasite: ok so run installer from USB, when you get into ste where you need to select partition than:
<soee> 1. create new one for / and set its size to ~ 20GB
<soee> 2. create second partition for /home and use rest free space
<Sparasite> File system? Beginning or End?
<soee> i use ext4 for both
<Sparasite> Beginning or End?
<Sparasite> No swap partition?
<BluesKaj> Sparasite, ok , either burn gparted to cd or install on a usb and use it to set your partitons up beforehand, makes it much easier to install IMO
<soee> you can create swap for 4gb ram i think
<soee> BluesKaj: installer will do it just fine i thinnk
<Sparasite> IMO?
<soee> imo - in my opinion
<BluesKaj> soee, the installer can be confusing to new users, but to each his own
 * Sparasite brb
<BluesKaj> the installer partitioning phase that is
<soee> Sparasite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo2k8pO4O_Y
<soee> on the movie he does not create separate /home partition
<soee> but you should do it
<soee> Sparasite: always pick begining
<BluesKaj> soee, he's on windows 7 , dunno if the video applies
<soee> BluesKaj: it does
<soee> the partitioning tool is the same i think
<soee> and that is the only one important thing but he also said he already has free space
<soee> so teh windows part can be skipped ;)
<BluesKaj> the boot manager phase as well?, never seen that before
<soee> he will have Windows 7 option in GRUB
<soee> just to boot into windows
<BluesKaj> not grub, in the video he chooses the boot manger and suddenly grub appears from nowhere it seems
<Sparasite> Hi
<Sparasite> How much MB should the swap area be? (SHould I have one?)
<Sparasite> soee
<Sparasite> or BluesKaj...
<soee> Sparasite: uh hard ot say, i think somone mentioned twice of ram size but
<soee> i dont think that much will be needed
<Sparasite> Well...
<Sparasite> Ok
<Sparasite> So should I begin with /, or /home ?
<soee> set it maybe to 2 or 4 GB
<Sparasite> Or swap?
<Sparasite> ok
<soee> Sparasite: doesn matter much i think
<Sparasite> But what do you mean with RAM?
<Sparasite> it's from the unallocated 80 GB...
<Sparasite> not my RAM?
<soee> Sparasite: i heard once someone told that if for example  you have 4GB ram than swpa should have 8GB
<soee> but i don't think it is true
<soee> i have 8GB ram here on my laptop and i do not have swap at all
<Sparasite> The person who created the docs told me I should have 12 GB swap?
<soee> naaah
<Sparasite> Well, ok...
<Sparasite> So how much Swap? If needed
<soee> as i said set 2 or 4 :)
<Sparasite> First, do I need swap?
<soee> Sparasite: it might be usefull for some heavy taks when all your ram is used
<soee> than some data goes through swap
<Sparasite> But what do you mean with RAM?
<BluesKaj> for 4G RAM , 6G swap is optimum
<Sparasite> It's from the unallocated space
<Sparasite> on my hard driv
<Sparasite> drive*
<soee> Sparasite: yes  but we are talking about how much memory - RAM - you have on your pc
<Sparasite> Ok
<soee> and depends of it the swap size
<Sparasite> The swap partition I create is from the hard drive space?
<Sparasite> right?
<soee> yes
<Sparasite> Why are we talking RAM?
<Sparasite> :)
<soee> we dont
<Sparasite> Oh k
<soee> RAM is RAM
<soee> swpa is some space on hdd
<Sparasite> So what do I need?
<soee> that is used when your RAM is used in 100%
<Sparasite> A swap parition, / patition, and /home?
<soee> Sparasite: yes
<Sparasite> And the swap partition should have 4 GB?
<soee> Sparasite: you decide, if you plan to do some heavy thik like video processing or similiar when your 4GB RAM might be all used
<Sparasite> Yes
<Sparasite> I'm gonna do that
<soee> than swap is used,
<Sparasite> And then 4 GB is enough?
<yossarianuk> Sparasite: I would just use 4 GB - you can always add a swap file later if you need more (you wont)
<Sparasite> Ok what's 4 GB in MB?
<yossarianuk> 1024 x 4
<soee> ?
<Sparasite> oh k
<yossarianuk> 4096 M
<soee> ah :)
<Sparasite> Primary or Logical?
<Sparasite> Beginning or End? And mount point?
<soee> Sparasite: set mountpoint to: swap
<soee> ;D
<Sparasite> File system should be set to "swap"?
<soee> sorry
<soee> use as: swap
<Sparasite> So not leave the mount point empty?
<Sparasite> as on the video
<soee> you wont be able to set mount point if you set type to swap
<Sparasite> yes
<Sparasite> I am able to
<Sparasite> or
<Sparasite> the field is still there
<BluesKaj> !
<soee> Sparasite: field yes but i think it is disabled
<BluesKaj> !enter
<Sparasite> Oh k
<soee> BluesKaj: ?
<Sparasite> Beginning or End & Logical or Primary?
<BluesKaj> nm soee
<Sparasite> :)
<Sparasite> Sorry if I ask a lot of questions - I'm a newbie
<drdozer> hi - is it possible to use chrome applications, like tweetdeck, as if they are kde native apps?
<drdozer> without the browser window decorations and all that stuff
<soee> Sparasite: i think for all partitions use Begining and logical when needed, i think one primary (with windows is enough and bootloader goes there)
<Sparasite> Which should be primary?
<soee> Sparasite: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121197/ubuntu-installation-partitioning-logical-or-primary
<yossarianuk> Sparasite: just use logical
<yossarianuk> Sparasite: note - if you had GPT/UEFI they would all br primary
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, think his pc is pre 2010 , he's got W7
<yossarianuk> sure - that was just for reference ...
<soee> drdozer: thati  dont know
<yossarianuk> (you could always be using GPT though with bios boot partition)
<yossarianuk> (sorry - i realise i could be just confusing things..)
<BluesKaj> drdozer, rhat's not even relevant , that's a google twitter client, doesn't it run on chrome
<BluesKaj> ?
<rmrfchik> soee: vivid also crashes in virtualbox :(
<rmrfchik> soee: almost immediatelly after "Start kuubuntu"
<ROOM1> ho
<ROOM1> hi
<soee> rmrfchik: crahes how ?
<soee> ROOM1: hiho
<rmrfchik> soee: vbox windows is closed and status is "terminated"
<ROOM1> What r u doin
<rmrfchik> btw, I have debian, winxp, win7 running in this vbox
<BluesKaj> !u | ROOM1
<ubottu> ROOM1: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<ROOM1> kk
<ROOM1> okay
<soee> rmrfchik: i thought the VB crash was fixed already
<rmrfchik> soee: any special settings for vm may be?
<soee> rmrfchik: hard to say it never crashed and close VB window for me
<rmrfchik> what version?
<soee> when i was testing Vivid beta1, there were only problems with graphic settings, i had to play with acceleration etc
<rmrfchik> soee: vbox version?
<rmrfchik> 4.3.18-96516 here
<soee> im not sure what version i had back then not it is 4.3.26
<rmrfchik> err, "segfault at 618 ip 00007f2989b69b41 sp 00007f298d492c40 error 4 in VBoxDD.so" in dmesg...
<soee> :/
<rmrfchik> well, and debian is still running successfully
<rmrfchik> aha, found. Switching on "PAE/NX" cause vbox crash, switching it off diasbles kubuntu start
<soee> nice :)
<rmrfchik> sad I can't try it :(
<noah123> Is a swap partition optional?
<soee> noah123: yes
<noah123> And it can turn off in sleep mode any way?
<BluesKaj> noah123, one can also create a swap file if necessary, thus preserving a primary partition for other uses
<noah123> And it can turn off in sleep mode any way?
<noah123> without a swap file/partition
<BluesKaj> don't think so ..you need a swap partition for sleep afaik and it has to be larger than your ram
<noah123> It says I will experience installation errors during installation without swap (gonna add it later)
<noah123> is that OK?
<noah123> can I ignore it?
<noah123> :)
<soee> what error ?
<noah123> "It says I will experience installation errors during installation without swap (gonna add it later)"
<noah123> can I ignore it?
<noah123> The "" is because I sent it before
<noah123> can I ignore it? I need an answer quick & fast now...
<noah123> :)
<noah123> please? Can I ignore the warning? I will add swap later
<BluesKaj> yes
<noah123> ok thnx!
<noah123> so it will not be errors during installation?
<noah123> as the message said
<noah123> "You may experience errors while installing."
<BluesKaj> I've seen that warning, and I ignored it successfully
<noah123> Ok!
<BluesKaj> noah123, it is easier to create a swap now , it shouldn't take too long
<noah123> Can't. It says "unuseable" on all unallocated spaces
<BluesKaj> yeah need to create a linux swap on a small partition like 6G or so on one of the unallocated spaces
<BluesKaj> unallocated is unusable until you creat a file system like ext4 or linux swap
<noah123> BluesKaj: I can't create a partition from it
<noah123> Can I do it later instead ?
<noah123> after installation
<BluesKaj> noah123, do you have an ext4 partiiton ready for kubuntu?
<noah123> Yea
<noah123> But not swap can I add it later?
<noah123> after installation
<noah123> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> noah123, yes, it should be ok
<noah123> k
<yossarianuk> noah123: you can add a swap file after install
<yossarianuk> noah123: since kernel 2.6 its the same performance using a swap file as partition.
<BluesKaj> he was getting an error message about problems if he didn't setup a swap
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk,^
<yossarianuk> ah sorry...
<noah123> yossarianuk: I'm using 14.04.2
<noah123> That isn't possible there?
<noah123> or?
<BluesKaj> noah123, you're way beyond the 2.6 kernel , not to worry
<noah123> BluesKaj: So it's possible?
<yossarianuk> i.e - yes
<yossarianuk> i would install the os (i.e continue)
<yossarianuk> then add a swap file after
<noah123> I did
<noah123> :)
<noah123> And btw will it be possible to use sleep mode with a swap FILE?
<yossarianuk> oh - sorry this is an area I am unsure f.
<yossarianuk> *of*
<noah123> are you using a swap file instead, yossarianuk ?
<yossarianuk> (I never use suspend ... I mainly use desktops (not a fan of mobile devices)
<yossarianuk> noah123: on my desktop I have a swap partition
<yossarianuk> but it wouldn't matter if I didn;t have one I could just add a swap file after install
<noah123> Ok
<yossarianuk> noah123: see this link - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<noah123> Which would you recommend for me? (laptop - without swap sleep mode won't work)
<yossarianuk> not sure how relevant it is now
<noah123> ?
<yossarianuk> if you are having issues I would re-install
<noah123> no issues
<noah123> But I need swap...
<noah123> I think?
<yossarianuk> well - either reinstall and add a swap partition
<yossarianuk> or see - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<yossarianuk> (HOWTO: Use swapfile instead of swap partition and have working hibernation)
<noah123> I have just installed without a swap partition, yossarianuk
<noah123> Which would you recommend for me? (laptop - without swap sleep mode won't work)
<noah123> as said
<noah123> file or partition?
<yossarianuk> noah123: did you read the linjk
<yossarianuk> try reading it
<yossarianuk> or go in via live cd and shrink your filesystem and add swap
<noah123> One quick question: Would YOU recommend a file instead?
<noah123> ;D
<noah123> trust you...
<yossarianuk> well thank you - perhaps you've read catch 22?
<yossarianuk> personally 'I' would use a swap file - but I run desktops (only)
<noah123> catch 22?
<BluesKaj> noah123, for a laptop a swap partition is best
<yossarianuk> Yossarian is the main character....
<noah123> oh k
<yossarianuk> noah123: are you in the OS now ?
<noah123> yep
<yossarianuk> how many partitions do you have on the disk ?
<yossarianuk> i.e as long as you have an extended/logical partition (or have less than 4, or are using GPT) then I suggest going to a live cd - shrinking your main filesystem and adding a swap partiton
<yossarianuk> it would perhaps be quicker to just re-install mind you
<noah123> Can I add a swap partition after installation? Forgot to add one
<yossarianuk> noah123: yes
<yossarianuk> if you have space you can add one
<yossarianuk> or you will have to shrink your existing filesystem
<yossarianuk> its easier to re-install though it you have just installed
<yossarianuk> you may also have to alter various files in order to get suspend to work unless you re-install
<yossarianuk> (my last piece of advice on this subject......)
<noah123> Was AFK
<noah123> Is it possible to create a swap partition after installation?
<BluesKaj> noah123, yes use gparted live-media
<noah123> live-media?
<noah123> Well, I don't need it anymore
<noah123> Can you help me in PM BluesKaj? Through the installation
<noah123> and I trust you :D
<noah123> and soee
<soee> PM ?
<noah123> Yes, /query
<noah123> Private Message
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: so remember my headset vs main sound issue the other day?  apparently the fix makes  it so the headset doesn't show up at all now lol
<soee> just ask here if you have questions, this channel is logged so thers might google such conversations and get help to
 * SporkWitch could have achieved that just by unplugging it
<noah123> I'm trying but everyone is saying different things, soee
<noah123> before when I asked
<noah123> ;(
<BluesKaj> noah123, everyone has told you it's possible to create a linux swap  partition after the install ..I saw nothing to the contrary
<noah123> That's not what I mean, anyway nevermind
<SporkWitch> noah123: then clarify.  looking at the logs, the question was asked and answered.  do you need help figuring out how to make a swap partition, add it to fstab, etc.?
<aftereyo> where can I find the source of http://i.imgur.com/9k16xT7.png
<Riddell> aftereyo: https://github.com/NitruxSA/plasma-next-icons
<noah123> I have 3 partitions (Windows), and I created a logical partition of the unallocated 80 GB, and now I have 13 GB left but it's "unuseable". Why?
<aftereyo> Riddel, any idea which one it would be?
<aftereyo> https://github.com/NitruxSA/plasma-next-icons/tree/master/Breeze/mimetypes/file-types
<aftereyo> who named these things
<SporkWitch> when copying with dolphin within the same filesystem, is it doing an actual copy rather than a hardlink?
<genii> SporkWitch: Not sure but you could check by: test file1 -ef file2     and see if they have the same inode numbers
<genii> Different inode then not hardlinked
<xarius> hello
<xarius> Newbie at linux
<xarius> looking for help
<xarius> problem with Kmix
<xarius> not opening
<tuv0k> xarius: version of kubuntu. How are you trying to "open" kmix?
<xarius>  lts
<xarius> 14.04
<xarius> it does not open at all
<soee_> xarius: type in konsole: kmix
<vinnie__>  I am using an Nvidia GeForce GT 120 graphics card connected to my TV via HDMI out. This card has a spdif cable that connects to the motherboard spdif out pins. Can someone please help me to get audio via HDMI?
<xarius> no response
<soee_> vinnie__: no audio at all ?
<soee_> xarius: no errors ?
<vinnie__> soee_: only from the onboard audio
<xarius>  session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<soee_> vinnie__: sorry than i never connected cards through spdif
<xarius> i have only very low audio
<vinnie__> soee_: The card is pci
<xarius> and cannot open Kwin to select sound
<xarius> i have a asus G75vw
<xarius> computer
<soee_> vinnie__: what i do to have audio through hdmi, is to go to System Settings -> Multimedia -> Audio Hardware Setup (tab) and pick there hdmi output
<xarius> pulse audio does not open same thing.
<vinnie__> soee_: HDMI or spdif is not listed in the drop down
<xarius> as Kmix
<soee_> vinnie__: that strange, what Kubuntu version are you running ?
<vinnie__> Im actualy running Linux Mint 17.1 KDE
<vinnie__> soee_: ^^
<vinnie__> soee_: Ive tried for 2 days now to get help from mint chanel with no luck
<soee_> vinnie__: ah than i dont know i can set it easily here http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/25/workspace17.png
<maelcum> hello. i could use some help with two problems after upgrading to 15.04. first, it doesn't really seem to boot with upstart anymore, so i had to switch to systemd. that gives me a mostly working x session.
<vinnie__> was hoping someone could help me get it to show up by maybe modprobing or something. lol. I know with Linux there is always a way \.
<maelcum> now the problem is that both /dev/dri/* and /dev/snd/* are not accessible by my user, so 3d acceleration doesn't work and alsa doesn't work. i'm not using pulseaudio.
<maelcum> even alsamixer says it can't open the device, as root it can.
<soee_> maelcum: Vivid since a week or so switched to systemd
<maelcum> right, so i'm using the canonical (pun intended) init system.
<maelcum> i've added my user to the audio group and it's already in the video group, and i've even cleared other acls on /dev/dri*, no dice.
<maelcum> is this some cgroups thing maybe?
<maelcum> i'm running a self compiled x server, so maybe if permissions are tied to the x server executable or something...
<aftereyo_> Riddell: solved it
<azaki> stupid question, but if i install the daily test builds of kubuntu 15.04, will it become the stable release once it's officially released next month? or will i have to reinstall?
<azaki> or is it just going to become the 'next' testing build for a future release?
<claydoh> azaki: it  will become official
<azaki> claydoh, thanks. i wont have to change the package sources or tweak anything right? it'll just happen automatically?
<aftereyo_> you can just update your way to stable
<aftereyo_> that's what I am gonna do
<aftereyo_> no need to reinstall
<azaki> aftereyo_, alright, thank you. =)
<SporkWitch> genii: yeah, looks like it's doing actual copies.  never contributed to a project before, what would be the best way to figure out where the code that handles copy operations is?  I'm gonna look into trying to identify the destination's filesystem, and if same, silently do a hard link instead of a copy (no user-noticeable difference other than the potential to decrease disk usage, and why NOT take
<SporkWitch> advantage of one of the great features of UNIX/Linux filesystems?)
<Guest89621> #Pt-Br #firefox Bando de praga chupa rola de alien gogle-facebok me baniu POR POSTAR A VERDADE: #Pt-Br : DEVE SER POR ISSO : http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/internet/2015/01/franca-quer-tornar-facebook-e-google-cumplices-de-crimes-de-odio-na-web.shtml QUE ANDA CAINDO AVIAO DEMAIS POR LA! A BESTA IMUNDA : http://www.facebook.com/4 tA DESESPERADINHA? DEMOROU PRA O MUNDO TODO INVADIDO POR ESSAS DUAS IMUNDICIAS FAZEREM OS PAGAR GRAVE POR CUMPLICIDADE EM FAT
<genii> That was odd.
#kubuntu 2015-03-26
<untubuk> ciao a tutti
<soee> 1IT
<soee> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sfogliato> hello
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get my external bluetooth touchpad working correctly. Currently "Touchpad Settings" says "Synaptics driver is not installed or is not used" and won't let me do any adjustments.  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lt 1.8.1-lubuntu1~bla bla is installed. Any ideas how to get the adjustments working?
<untubuk> sorry ubottu
<soee> untubuk: ubottu is just a bot :)
<soee> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<untubuk> ahaha
<untubuk> che figura
<linuxguy> Hi Im having probs using latest kde plasma 5 live cd, if it helps i have a 64bit system and 1gb nvidia card, I just get a black screen :(
<Tonius> hi!
<Tonius> please help me
<Tonius> I can`t save files in libre office through samba
<Tonius> I have kubuntu 14.10, and libre office from official repo
<Tonius> I mea nhttp://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu repo
<SporkWitch> Tonius: if i had to guess it's related to the reason you can't stream videos via smb either.  your choices are likely to either use an NFS or CIFS mount (if possible), or to copy the file, save locally, then copy it back.
<Tonius> I can`t use something else, because smb servers under windows, it`s big corporative network
<Tonius> Do you want say what it not possible?
<SporkWitch> Tonius: i haven't dug into it myself, and only have other linux machines running smb to test again.  like i said, if i had to guess, i'd say it's related to why you can't stream video directly over the smb share either, at least on the linux side.
<SporkWitch> Tonius: if i'm right, and it is like that, then no, it's not really possible without mounting it properly, instead of just in dolphin
<Tonius> But why kate is can do this? (
<Tonius> (with txt files)
<SporkWitch> couldn't say, maybe someone else can help.  i definitely recommend googling it while waiting, though.  is it a new issue with 14.10? or did it exist in 14.04 as well?
<valorie> linuxguy: please report that to the qa site
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<reza> hi guys
<reza> how can I run matlab in kubuntu
<reza> ?
<valorie> !info matlab
<ubottu> Package matlab does not exist in utopic
<valorie> naturally
<valorie> perhaps it runs in Wine
<luc4> Hello! Is it possible to setup kubuntu to boot always with readonly root?
<yossarianuk> hi do any mirrors have beta2 yet ?
<yossarianuk> And if I just download the latest nightly would that essentially be the same
<valorie> yossarianuk: I just saw an update posted
<valorie> not sure about the mirrors
<valorie> check the dates -- the daily and beta2 will be alike for one day I suppose
<yossarianuk> valorie: cheers - I wasn't sure if any extra work/polish went in releasing a beta ....
<yossarianuk> I can swee https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/Beta2/Kubuntu#Getting_Kubuntu_15.04_Beta_2
<yossarianuk> no iso yet.......
<Riddell> yossarianuk: still needs testing
<Riddell> all help appreciated
<Tuf> hello all
<yossarianuk> Riddell: i.e beta 2 still needs testing ?
<Tuf> *Broken brain today... and yesterday, and the day before
<Riddell> yossarianuk: yep
<Riddell> Tuf: having a head injury sucks
<yossarianuk> Riddell: I will test it as soon as I can see the .iso...
<yossarianuk> I had an issue with nightly from 21st March  - UEFI boot loader wasn't added until I installed the second time
<yossarianuk> (repeatable also)
<Riddell> yossarianuk: join #kubuntu-devel if you want to help out
<Tuf> does anyone know if there is there a CyanogenMod channel?
<Tuf> oh nevermond its on Freenode
<Tuf> -o +i
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<rmrfchik> evaluating livecd vivid in virtualbox; when starting Personal Information Manager, all hangs
<soee> rmrfchik: worked for me yesterday when i was testing isos
<kodanda> anyone having experience with controllign QFilesystem watcher?
<kodanda> Hi, I am using QFileSystemModel with "/" as the rootIndex for a treeView. I try to use the signal directoryLoaded() to wait until all the files are loaded into the model.  but it gets stuck at /proc and freezes the UI. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> kodanda, QFilesystem watcher?
<kodanda> BluesKaj: QFileSystemWatcher, I mean. I have a QFileSystemModel which has "/" as its rootItem.
<kodanda> BluesKaj: I read in the documentation that QFileSystemModel installs a QFilesystemWatcher at its root to watch for filesystem changes under this directory
<BluesKaj> kodanda, sorry , I had a desktop freeze ...does rsync work on the root level or is that not relevant?
<kodanda> BluesKaj, I have not tried rsync. BTW, how would these two be related in your opinion?
<kodanda> BluesKaj, I tried rsync dry run on /proc; it was fine with no errors
<kodanda> Blueskaj, normal rsync (without dry run) complains about some errors: "permission denied". but it does finish!
<BluesKaj> kodanda, I'm not familiar with QFileSystemModel or Watcher , so I have no idea
<kodanda> Oh, thanks anyway...
<BluesKaj> I don't see it in the package manager
<mparillo> Qupzilla is Qt based, but it is not part of KDE, right?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, kde isn't mentioned anywhere in technical details or dependencies in muon
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Thank you. I find firefox slow, konquerer unusable, and rekonk has been crashing too often. Qupzilla seems amazingly quick so far.
<Simonious> I'd like to fool around with some web page stuff on my box, but I don't really want to own the www dir with my user account and I'd prefer not to have to use su priveledges except to set things up.  What's the 'right' way to let my user account do web dev playing on my linux VM?
<noah123> Which version of Kubuntu is recommended?
<noah123> For beginners ...
<tetsuo_2501> hello
<tetsuo_2501> imho i raccomand 14.10 stable with kde4
<tetsuo_2501> recommend...
<Riddell> unless you want to help us track bugs in 15.04 beta 2 :)
<tetsuo_2501> for a beginner?
<Riddell> depends if the beginner likes a steep learning curve or not :)
<tetsuo_2501> :D
<noah123> Plasma 4, tetsuo_2501 ?
<noah123> Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 4?
<noah123> And if that's the recommended, what is the download link?
<noah123> ;D
<sfogliato> Hello
<Riddell> hi sfogliato!
<Riddell> noah123: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<noah123> direcy link, Riddell
<noah123> direct*
<sfogliato> Is anyone using Plasma 5? How stable is it?
<yossarianuk> sfogliato: pretty damn stable
<yossarianuk> you need to test with 15.04
<yossarianuk> the old plasma/next repo for 14.10 is broken and will not be fixed
<rysh> Using 15.04 now ... It's ok ... had some minor problems. ... boot hanged -> had to systemctl enable sddm ... plasma crashed today when changing wallpaper ... but auto restarted  ... np
<sfogliato> thanks for the info. I use kubuntu for work... maybe I will hold off just yet before making the version jump ;)
<rysh> yeah, in that case I woould recommend that too
<BluesKaj> hey MoonUnit`
<MoonUnit`> hi BluesKaj
<__danmac__> hi guys :) hope you are all well :) final beta is out today? anyone got an idea of when?
<yossarianuk> today hopefully
<yossarianuk> is there not going to be a final RC also ?
<__danmac__> ya i just got a new laptop and im dying for it to release
<__danmac__> not as far as i know
<__danmac__> oh actually yeah, april 16th
<__danmac__> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<__danmac__> release is on 23rd tho, so i wouldnt get too excited about that
<__danmac__> guess i will go back to spamming F5 on cdimage server then :P
<rww> or just download a daily image?
<__danmac__> ya but i know what will happen, i will blow 1.2 gig downloading a daily, and right after the download finishes, beta 2 will be out :P
<__danmac__> not sure how much difference there is between yesterday's daily, and the beta-2 but i will probably install and run it for quite some time, so im playing it safe
<__danmac__> ish
<__danmac__> :)
<rysh> then just do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade ... and be happy :-)
<__danmac__> to be fair, there's probably no difference between daily and beta-2 but will see when the drive from this new laptop finishes wiping ...
<__danmac__> i did hear of some issues if you pick a non-US timezone in the installer though, hoping they've nailed that
<__danmac__> anyone running 15.04 here as a daily driver?
<__danmac__> or am i better off in the offtopic channel for that
<BluesKaj> __danmac__, if you ask in #kubuntu-devel you'll probly get the url for kubuntu 15.04 beta 2, if that's what you're after
<__danmac__> oooo thx bud rgr dat
<darthanubis> __danmac__: I am. #ubuntu+1
<__danmac__> cool how are you getting along with it? i tried it in a VM a month or two ago, but this is the first time I'm trying it on bare metal
<__danmac__> it was a bit flakey in VirtualBox, mainly graphics related, changing the size of the window caused all sorts of problems
<darthanubis> It's been a little buggy but nothing show stopping
<darthanubis> It would not install to my Virtualbox, and the upgrade from 14.10 was sloppy
<darthanubis> so I just installed from daily build to bare metal
<BluesKaj> VB has issues with neta 2
<__danmac__> wicked :) i can handle that, think i will risk btrfs too at this point, 14.04 btrfs was terrible but from experience at least the 3.18 kernel is much more stable
<BluesKaj> beta2
<__danmac__> yeah it's a shame but virtualbox doesn't seem to get much love under oracle, i still cant even get hardware acceleration under kde 4
<__danmac__> vmware was fine on kde 4 but haven't tried it with 5
<BluesKaj> qemu-kvm might cut it
<BluesKaj> windows just doesn't network too well on qemu, but I haven't tried any linux OSs
<drw> I've been using 15.04 on my laptop regularly now for about a month. They're some bugs I have encountered, but they are KDE bugs, not distro specific ones, generally
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 has some problems for sure , it's still too green
<drw> I am liking it though
<drw> Wasn't sure about the new look initially, but it has definitely grown on me
<__danmac__> I really like the look of it, they've done a fantastic job
<BluesKaj> i miss the VD separate backgrounds
<__danmac__> KDE 4 looks a bit long in the tooth now
<drw> __danmac__: yeah it does
<__danmac__> I'm sure they will get round to adding all the bits and bobs we've come to know and love, it's still early days
<BluesKaj> still have 14.10 on the other hdd, hanging on to it as long as possible
<__danmac__> and I'm so glad they have stuck to common sense and the KDE philosophy rather than WOOP TRENDY
<__danmac__> like so many desktops these days
<BluesKaj> they've dropped and are sonsidering getting rid of the pager/VDs
<BluesKaj> considering
<__danmac__> wow, is that because windows 10 will have that? haha
<BluesKaj> dunno anything about W10
<BluesKaj> still on 7 here :)
<BluesKaj> when I use it
<__danmac__> yeah same here, some stuff just can't run on linux, but i do 99% of my work on linux, all server stuff now
<__danmac__> and i used to be a massive microsoft fan back in the days of XP and Win2003
<__danmac__> even didn't mind vista, but when Win2008 server came out, i knew it was all over
<__danmac__> anyone who trusts their infrastructure to that slapped together piece of shit deserves the pain
<__danmac__> and then 2012 server with the LOLLERSKATES UI or whatever they called it ... give me a break ...
<BluesKaj> not a server user per se , altho this old pc acts as a media server to our A/V system :)
<__danmac__> a friend of mine did the same, another ex-microsoftie, his recent conversion is going well, brothers
<__danmac__> now it's all raspberry pi's and python and even freebsd at his house haha :)
<__danmac__> what can I say, I showed him ZFS ;)
<BluesKaj> freebsd and gento are for ppl who are into hair shirts and self flaggelation :-)
<vladimir> :D
<BluesKaj> err gentoo
<__danmac__> ahahah ;)
<__danmac__> not running a freebsd box right now, unless you count the pfsense box i'm running, i have a lot of respect for freebsd though
<__danmac__> and not really into self-flaggelation but if someone of the opposite sex is doing it then that's ok, but i digress
<__danmac__> don't mean to let you all in on more than you care to know about me ahahah
<darthanubis> too late
<BluesKaj> I ran freebsd a while back , it was ok ..nothing special IMO
<__danmac__> it's not the magic bullet for everything, but it does have some features that make it more useful than linux under some situations
<__danmac__> netflix use it heavily for good reason
<__danmac__> and ZFS is quite frankly a gorgeous creation
<__danmac__> linux is only just catching up in a lot of areas, for instance until recently linux didn't really have an answer for jails, or a decent "next-gen" filesystem
<sparasite> Can I create an extended partition using cfdisk and create the Kubuntu partitions in there?
<sparasite> using cfdisk
<__danmac__> hi sparasite, the installer will allow you to create or modify partitions, maybe easier than using cfdisk
<sparasite> It doesn't allow creation of extended partitions
<sparasite> that
<sparasite> that's only possible in cfdisk*
<sparasite> Can I create an extended partition using cfdisk and create the Kubuntu partitions in there?
<sparasite> would that be fine? Cause I have 3 partitions already
<BluesKaj> sparasite, try gparted, it allows extended/logical partition creation
<sparasite> Ok, so can I create an extended partition using GParted and have Kubuntu on it?
<BluesKaj> sparasite, yes
<sparasite> BluesKaj: What partitions shall I create in it? (And shall I create the partitions in installer or Gparted?)
<__danmac__> sorry sparasite was afk
<sparasite> Ok
<__danmac__> you can definitely make extended partitions using the installer
<sparasite> How?
<__danmac__> when you click create you should get the option to create primary or extended
<Walex> sparasite: the installer works like all installers in two phases for "partitions"...
<__danmac__> urrr maybe it's called "logical" but i'm pretty sure those are the same thing
<sparasite> It's logical or parimary
<sparasite> primary*
<Walex> sparasite: first it creates the "partitions", then it assigns mount points to them.
<sparasite> Is logical same as extended?
<__danmac__> yeah i believe so
<sparasite> Because it doesn't work with installer
<Walex> sparasite: if you create the partitions before the installer, or whatever, you can skip the phase where it creates "partitions" and go dirtectly to assign mount points.
<sparasite> Ok
<__danmac__> i'll tell you in a few minutes i just installed with 1 primary and 1 logical
<sparasite> Ok, can I create the extended in GParted also?
<Walex> sparasite: "logical same as extended?" strictly speaking yes, but in a sense that most installers ignore. The practical answer is "YES"
<__danmac__> yes you can create the partitions in whatever tool you want, but the installer will do the same thing anyway
<Walex> sparasite: you can only create a single "extended" partition, and then you can create many "logical" partitions within it.
<BluesKaj> sparasite, my method is to create the partitions with gparted , for example / and /home and even swap , then i just choose the moutpoints with the ubiquity installer using manual partitioning
<Walex> sparasite: traditionally the "extended" partitions must be number 4.
<sparasite> I see
<Walex> sparasite: then all the "logical" partitions that you create within it are numbered 5 or greater.
<sparasite> BluesKaj: Is 80 GB unallocated space in an extended partitions enough?
<sparasite> to install
<BluesKaj> plenty
<soee_> sparasite: hey, so you didn't installed it yesterday ?
<sparasite> What partitions do I need?
<sparasite> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sparasite, as I posted above
<sparasite> Ok, how big should every be?
<sparasite> swap, /, and /home
<soee_> swap ~ 4-6 GB for you, / ~ 20GB, /home - rest
<sparasite> Ok thank you
<sparasite> So root shall not be around 70 GB?
<Walex> sparasite: usually 'swap' is not necessary, '/' between 20GB and 40GB depending how much stuff you want to install (even less than 20Gb for a non-desktop), and /home the rest as <soee> says.
<BluesKaj> pk too many cooks
<sparasite> Ok, but I want some swap
<BluesKaj> 20G is too bif IMO 15is enough for /
<BluesKaj> big
<sparasite> Is 20 GB too big? Won't it work?
<BluesKaj> 15G for / , swap should be equal to or abit larger than your RAM and the rest goes for the /home
<Walex> sparasite: it is usually better to separate "Ubuntu" stuff from "your" stuff, so you can reinstall or modify "ubuntu" stuff independently of "your" stuff.
<Walex> BluesKaj: but we are mostly agreeing...
<sparasite> Walex: ?
<sparasite> BluesKaj: So 60 GB for /home? xD
<Walex> sparasite: "ubuntu" stuff => '/', "your" stuff -> '/home'
<soee_> sparasite: this is how i have it on my lap: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/26/workspace18.png
<BluesKaj> sparasite, yes , 60G is good
<sparasite> Ok, so 6 GB swap, / 15 GB, and /home 60 GB and all with gparted?
<sparasite> Thanks soee_
<soee_> as you see i have already ~ 15 GB used on /
<soee_> so imo, you shoudl set 20 GB
<soee_> i do not use swap, as i have enough ram
<Walex> soee_: or even bigger... Depends on what one wants to install, how many desktop environments, how much documentation, ...
<soee_> Walex: true
<Walex> sparasite: for example development packages take a lot of space often enough, if you want to compile programs etc.
<soee_> Walex: but he has only 80 gb to use for all, so 20 seems resonable
<sparasite> I can have 100 GB also
<sparasite> If that's the case...
<sparasite> I just need to shrink the C: some GB's more
<sparasite> soee_: I have 4 GB RAM
<Walex> sparasite: <BluesKaj> is perfectly right that 15GB is amply sufficient for a desktop, but that's for a fairly "lean" desktop. A server can be installed in less than 5GB...
<BluesKaj> soee_, he 's not going to fill up his / partition even at 15
<soee_> sparasite: i know, thats why BluesKaj suggested max 6 GB swap for it but imo its to much
<soee_> set ~ 4 GB
<sparasite> soee_: so 20 GB root, 4 GB swap, and the rest of the 80 GB /home?
<soee_> sparasite: sure, BluesKaj agree ^ ?
<sparasite> lol xD
<Walex> sparasite: the differences here are not very big...
<soee_> Walex: +1
<soee_> sparasite: kubuntu will work, trust me :)
<sparasite> Ok I will use that
<BluesKaj> I'm in no mood to quibble , just making sure there's room for media data etc
<sparasite> Shall all paritions be logical and formatted?
<soee_> :D
<sparasite> ;D
<Walex> BluesKaj: sparasite: you can also mount the NTFS/MS-Windows partitions and put stuff in subdirectories there.
<soee_> sparasite: set / and /home to ext4 and mark to format
<Walex> 'ext4'???
<sparasite> not format swap?
<Walex> I am a fan of JFS or XFS, but admittedly 'ext4' is the "safe" choice. But it is a quibble.
<Walex> sparasite: swap actually has to be formatted too.
<sparasite> soee_: was the extended partition created in gparted? (on your pic)
<BluesKaj> sparasite, yes format to linux swap
<sparasite> Ok and this should be done in gparted? or installer?
<sparasite> the formattation
<soee_> sparasite: nah, i have created free space in windoes, than setup during installaion i think
<sparasite> the extended partition, soee?
<sparasite> the format*
<sparasite> some lines up
<BluesKaj> this is where we disagree , it's alot easier to install after setting the partitons up in gparted IMO
<sparasite> So the partitions and the extended shall be created in gparted, formatted in gparted, and the mount point set in installer?
<sparasite> BluesKaj
<soee_> BluesKaj: will the Partition manager from live session work here ?
<sparasite> Yes soee
<sparasite> I think so
<soee> sparasite: than boot live session, run partition manager
<soee> create all desired partitions, than run installer
<sparasite> BluesKaj, was the message some lines up correct? "So the partitions and the extended shall be created in gparted, formatted in gparted, and the mount point set in installer?"
<sparasite> Oh
<sparasite> partition manager?
<sparasite> cfdisk?
<soee> KDE Patition Manager
<soee> the one on my screen, it is by default available in system
<soee> Menu -> System -> KDE Partition Manager
<soee> or from krunner: KDE Partition Manager
<sparasite> Yeah ok
<linuxguy> Hi, are there any boot codes needed to bboot KDE plasma5 with an nvidia card?
<sparasite> soee: So I shall create the partitions (extended and logical) in KDE partition manager, and format and set mount points in installer?
<sparasite> correct? ;D
<soee> just create partition in partitions manager, do rest in installer (mountpoints etc.)
<soee> just do it! :)
<soee> e can spend next 2 days talking how to do stuff but best way is to try it :)
<sparasite> so not format in partition manager`
<soee> skip it if not required, you can format from installer
<soee> doesn't matter, just start doing it ! :D
<sparasite> ok
<linuxguy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sparasite> 20 GB in MB?
<sparasite> what is that?
<soee> 20*1024
<soee> http://www.convertunits.com/from/GB/to/MB
<BluesKaj> linuxguy, which kubuntu?
<linuxguy> BluesKaj, sorry Kubuntu 15.10 plasma 5, I just get  a black screen, same if I used norman 15.10
<BluesKaj> too many guests , choose a nick pls
<soee> linuxguy: after login ?
<sparasite> soee: should /home and root be ext4?
<BluesKaj> err 14.10 or 15.04 , linuxguy?
<soee> sparasite: thats the most common filesystem i think, yes
<sparasite> Ok
<BluesKaj> linuxguy, run lsb_release -a to see which kubuntu version
<sparasite> soee: how can It already be used after the apply?
<sparasite> all the partitions...
<soee> what ?
<sparasite> some space on the new partitions is used
<sparasite> about 17 GiB
<sparasite> no, 1 GB
<soee> on what partition ?
<sparasite> on /home; 1 GB, and on root; 493 MB
<sparasite> can I ignore it?
<sparasite> ;(
<sparasite> or is it wrong?
<BluesKaj> sparasite, have you formatted them yet ?
<soee> but it shows you how much will be used after system installation ?
<sparasite> no BluesKaj , I will do it in installer
<sparasite> It says this on "Used" in Partition Manager (KDE)
<BluesKaj> sparasite, the don't worry , formatting wil wipe any data
<sparasite> ok ;)
<sparasite> when I restarted Kubuntu I accidently pressed f9 when it turned off and it was a fast error message some seconds
<BluesKaj> personally i don't trust the ubiquity partitoner unless there's no other OS on the disk
<sparasite> I have another OS
<sparasite> on the PC
<sparasite> can I ignore the error message?
<soee> what error message ?
<BluesKaj> well ,just do what the guys told you to , sparasite ...
<sparasite> the one when I accidently pressed f9 on restart, soee
<sparasite> anyway I will ignore it
<sparasite> bye!
<soee> how can we tell you if you can ignore it if we dont know the error text -.-
<BluesKaj> we all find our fav methods after some experience with linux ...prepartitioning has become one of mine
<soee> BluesKaj: +1 and he after some time will fond his own methods he prefer :)
<sparasite> soee: I didn't see it, it was just 1 sec
<BluesKaj> sparasite, just ignore it '
<sparasite> Ok xD
<sparasite> What mount point shall swap partition have?
<sparasite> none?
<BluesKaj> none
<sparasite> k
<BluesKaj> my hand holding patience is at an end :)
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, Konversation crashed , that's first on 15.04
<soee> BluesKaj: never had konversation crash
<Guest50962> Didn't catch one thing, should both root, /home, and swap be formatted in installer?
<soee> if those partitions are empty are already have filesystem you want than not,
<soee> *and
<BluesKaj> Guest50962, just / and /home are fine
<Guest50962> not swap?
<rberg_> does konversation store plain text logs? I hate that quassel stores them in sqlite
<soee> rberg_: i think yes
<BluesKaj> ber  yes it does
<Guest50962> BluesKaj: not swap?
<rberg_> awesome! last question does it support OTR?
<soee> BluesKaj: do you alo have the same that konversaton in Vivid stores logs in ~/logs ?
<Guest50962> better you ask in #konversatopn, rberg_
<BluesKaj> if you already set it as swap that's it's format
<Guest50962> I mean formatting
<Guest50962> clean
<soee> just set it to swap
<soee> and proceed
<Guest50962> what partitions should be formatted?
<Guest50962> cleaned
<BluesKaj>  / and /home
<Guest50962> not swap, BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> no swap is swap ..it formats when you set it as swap
<Guest50962> and mount points shall be set in installer?
<Guest50962> or kde partition manager?
<BluesKaj> installer
<Guest50962> BluesKaj: I need to select "Format" if I want to format it?
<Guest50962> swap
<BluesKaj> do it manually , use manual; partitioning, it's easier to correct if there's a mistake
<Guest50962> thats not what I mean...
<Guest50962> i mean cleaning (formatting)
<Guest50962> BluesKaj: I need to select "Format" if I want to format swap?
<soee> yes mark the checkbox to format
<__danmac__> you can't format swap
<Guest50962> okay, so if it's possible I shall slect format on root, /home and swap?
<Guest50962> select*
<__danmac__> yep if you dont have anything in those filesystems you want to keep
<serega527> hello! does someone help me?
<Guest50962> ok!!
<Guest50962> thanks
<rberg_> true, you mkswap not mkfs..
<soee> Guest50962: you are asking teh same thing like 2 hours already
<Guest50962> bye!
<BluesKaj> too much inf .from too many cooks ...he's confused
<travnewmatic> i have a question about KDE connect, i can go from phone to kubuntu, but i've got no option to send in the contextual menu on my desktop
<__danmac__> sorry travnewmatic i never used KDE connect, it's fairly new, looks cool though :)
<__danmac__> can anyone hazard a guess why my transparent konsole is not working on 15.04 ?
<__danmac__> hmmm works in xrender but not in opengl 2.0 ... :(
<soee> travnewmatic: i think thers no such feature atm
<soee> you can only browse phone files and copy/paste them this way
<travnewmatic> soee, its totally a feature
<travnewmatic> its just not a feature for me right now :D
<travnewmatic> soee, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/kde-connect-android-notifications-linux-desktop
<soee> travnewmatic: hmn, interesting
<travnewmatic> though i'm wondering if this could be an issue with trusty
<soee> thers no such context menu entry in Vivid
<travnewmatic> kde connect is installed?
<travnewmatic> and your phone is paired?
<soee> travnewmatic: yes. in vivd you will have kdeconnect installed by default
<MoonUnit`> wish the linux pushbullet app was better
<travnewmatic> oh wow
<soee> one second ill check if phone is connected
<travnewmatic> how stable is vivid
<soee> travnewmatic: ok confirmed, in vivid it works
<travnewmatic> well thats pretty dope
<soee> we can send to phone when connected via context menu
<travnewmatic> right thats how its supposed to work
<soee> so maybe trusty has some older version
<travnewmatic> yeah
<soee> we have 0.8 in vivid
<travnewmatic> hmm
<travnewmatic> lemme check the version i have
<travnewmatic> 0.5.2.1
<travnewmatic> so its a bit behind
<travnewmatic> does vivid use plasma 5?
<MoonUnit`> yes
<travnewmatic> oh hell
<travnewmatic> well what issues is anyone having with it
<travnewmatic> plasma 4 has quite a bit of polish
<MoonUnit`> baloo 100% cpu on one core is a common problem
<travnewmatic> well
<travnewmatic> i know baloo is super active post install because its indexing everything
<travnewmatic> i've noticed that on earlier installs
<MoonUnit`> plasmashell and Xorg taking up 40% cpu <- not sure if thats a common problem.
<travnewmatic> mhm
<travnewmatic> skype still in the partner repo?
<__danmac__> I just installed 15.04, can't seem to get OpenGL working ... (nvidia 7900)
<travnewmatic> poop
<soee> __danmac__: works fine for me :)
<soee> __danmac__: what happens if you set OPENGL ?
<__danmac__> well the card is only capable of opengl 2 anyway, i tried setting O1 and O2 and doing kwin_x11 --replace but it fails to enable compositing whatever i do
<MoonUnit`> travnewmatic: yes, just checked. though partner repo wasn't enabled for some reason.
<__danmac__> think O1 is deprecated now anyway
<travnewmatic> MoonUnit`, im not surprised that they're disabled by default
<__danmac__> the new look is fantastic, would be a shame to have to put 14.04 on it ... (new laptop hehe)
<soee> __danmac__: jes o2 is minimum
<travnewmatic> i wonder how much i can get away with if i just install vivid to / and not format /home
<soee> 7900 is pretty new card ?
<travnewmatic> i'd be nice not to have to setup eeeeverything again
<__danmac__> soee: installing it was an effort, there was corruption, some text didn't appear but hovering over buttons made them appear
<MoonUnit`> i installed the numix icons, looks less boring. breeze is a bit too plane for my liking.
<__danmac__> soee: noooo mate 7900 is years old
<__danmac__> soee: when i said new laptop it's new to me haha :) off ebay
<soee> ;D
<__danmac__> nouveau driver causes all sorts of corruption which was a nightmare while installing, but the nvidia proprietary driver seems much better
<__danmac__> ironically, kwin seems happy to use the compositor with nouveau even though it's a total mess, but won't even entertain the nvidia drivers ...
<linuxguy> Im trying to install Kubuntu 15.10 plasma 5 with a 1gb nidia card, are there any codes i should use to boot to live cd?, as I just get a black screen thnks
<linuxguy> >>nvidia
<soee> linuxguy: so you dont see any content just black screen all the time ?
<__danmac__> lol welcome to the "nvidia doesn't work for me" club
<linuxguy> to both yep.a blasck screen :
<__danmac__> try nomodeset
<__danmac__> and assuming you get into the installer, near the beginning are two tickboxes, "third party bla bla" and "download updates" tick both of those and it should download the nvidia proprietary drivers, which have a better chance of working when it comes to reboot after install
<__danmac__> i assume you gave it a few minutes at the black screen and saw absolutely no activity from usb or whatever you're booting from? it can take a while to boot from installation media
<linuxguy> __danmac__, Ive tried nodemodeset to, and Ive never tried to install kubuntu 15.10 plasma 5, because I cant use livecd
<__danmac__> nomodeset
<linuxguy> Ive got no activity from either booting from cd or usb :(
<__danmac__> right?
<linuxguy> yep nomodeset
<__danmac__> on the kernel line where you put nomodeset, try removing "quiet" and "splash" if they are there
<__danmac__> quiet should be, not sure about splash
<linuxguy> I was wondering wether it was the graphics crad being a 1gb 9599GT?, I do have a spare G210 512mb I could try?
<__danmac__> 9-series should be fine, I haven't tried with 15.04 but I have a 9800GTX+ that works fine with 14.04
<soee> do you see the plymouth when trying to boot live cd ?
<__danmac__> if you remove quiet and splash from the kernel boot line you might see some clues
<__danmac__> but don't ask me I'm having nvidia problems of my own right now haha :/
<SporkWitch> so i made some tweaks to /etc/pulse/default.pa and /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to set my sound card as the default output and USB default input.  after a reboot, it worked, steam (and games launched from it) and wine (and games launched in it) used the correct main output and didn't claim exclusive access so i could still play video or music in the background.  after another reboot, the files
<SporkWitch> still show my changes, but now it's back to steam and wine trying to use my headset instead of main speakers...
<guestVWrUww>  / join gaymacedonia
#kubuntu 2015-03-27
<italo> si
<JeZxLee> where is Kubuntu 15.04 64Bit Beta 2 ?
<JeZxLee> nm, I found it :)
<soee> :)
<travnewmatic> well i took the plunge
<travnewmatic> i'm on 15.04
<travnewmatic> (pls update hexchat to use the new window stuff)
<travnewmatic> testing
<travnewmatic> so waiting for everything to look all pretty in KDE 5 is going to be fun
<ahoneybun> travnewmatic: it already is :)
<untubuk> hi
<jarkko> what's up
<poee> Hi, I have a monitor connected to my nvidia graphics card and another connected to my motherboard. can I make both of them work?
<nescius> my encryption died on both of my notebooks, am i only one who encountered this recently?
<nescius> WTF?! I changed my password few days ago to a new password and then back and the stupid ubuntu shit did not change the encryption string back again
<nescius> ..Also it is fixed, thanks for assistance.. I will bugreport this and will not be pleasant and nice
<alvin> I want to link an upstream (KDE) bug in Launchpad, but can't find the right button. Does anyone has an idea?
<Riddell> alvin: Also affects distribution/package
<alvin> Riddell: Thanks, but I tried that. The problem is the distribution. What do I choose there? It probably affects all distributions. The bug was visible at the KDE demo booth at Fosdem, and if I'm not mistaken, they used OpenSUSE
<alvin> Launchpad says "Bug watches can not be added for Ubuntu, as it uses Launchpad as its official bug tracker. "
<Riddell> alvin: so link to the kde bug site
<alvin> Riddell: But that's what I'm trying to do! It's just not clear how to do it. There are 3 attributes: Distribution, Source Package Name and URL. That should be Ubuntu, plasma-desktop and the KDE bug tracker URL. But Launchpad doesn't want to accept for 'Ubuntu'. And 'KDE' is not in that list.
<alvin> It's Launchpad bug #1437260 that I'm trying to link to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336089
<ubottu> KDE bug 336089 in kcm_fontinst "Font preview - rendering problem" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437260 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "Plasma5 Font Preview is not visible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437260
<Riddell> alvin: hmm weird, suddently I don't know
<Riddell> alvin: I've linked it to a fedora bug on bugs.kde, how weird
<Riddell> alvin: but we don't tend to track upstream bugs in kubuntu so upstream is the important place
<alvin> Riddell: Well, thanks anyway. I remember doing this, but it was a long time ago, and Launchpad has evolved. Upstream is fine for me too. I will refrain from using Launchpad for KDE bugs then. But it would be a shame to release Kubuntu with that one.
<alvin> Now, I can't see how http://www.sansbullshitsans.com/ looks like ;-)
<greyback> hey folks, I was trying out latest kde on my ubuntu vivid install, but it looks weird: http://imgur.com/mi9tmoN - all the icons are badly scaled up, and some fonts are badly rendered
<mparillo> alvin: It looks to be added: Remote bug watches     kde-bugs #336089    [UNCONFIRMED]. IIRC, all you need to do is paste the full URL of the KDE bug into the Launchpad bug, and after an hour or two, it automagically shows up in the remote bug watch.
<ubottu> bug 246714 in gtk2 "duplicate for #336089 spatial nautilus windows drift when using compiz" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246714
<greyback> would appreciate any ideas. Have dug into menus, DPI unchanged, font sizes are 10-11
<alvin> mparillo: I see. Well, that's easier than I thought.
<soee> greyback: check if you have maybe installed appmenu-qt5
<greyback> soee: I have. that the culprit??!
<soee> greyback: remove it, relogin and give us info if that was the problem
<greyback> soee: no change
<soee> hmm
<soee> greyback: did you do fresh install or maybe upgrade from previous version ?
<soee> greyback: did you reboot or relogin after this package we talked about was removed ?
<greyback> soee: I installed vivid a few months ago. I do unity8 development so it's my test machine - so unity8 is there too. I just now installed kubuntu-desktop and tried logging in, and that's what I see.
<greyback> it possible unity8 stuff sets some env which screws up kde
<soee> greyback: might be
<greyback> soee: I'll look into it
<soee> this looks more like some DPI issues
<greyback> aha QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO=2 is set
 * greyback didn't set that
<greyback> no, it appears I did
<greyback> soee: sorry, user error
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sailoreal> Shall I select "Encrypt my home folder" when I install?
<hateball> If you want your home folder to be encrypted
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, why, is your data going to be "sensitive"?
<sailoreal> Idk
<sailoreal> Is it recommended to select it+
<sailoreal> ?*
<sailoreal> well I will skip it
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, if you're a home user then it's probly not necessary to encrypt
<sailoreal> k
<sailoreal> Is it possible to install skins?
<sailoreal> Like this (soee) sent to another user yesterday: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/26/workspace18.png
<BluesKaj> !skins
<BluesKaj> there are diffrent schemes and colours etc
<sailoreal> Ok how do I install one like this; http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/26/workspace18.png
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, look in kmenu>system-settings>app and appearance
<sailoreal> Ok thanks
<sailoreal> When I have installed I need to restart, shall I boot to Kubuntu, or boot with the USB?
<BluesKaj> boot to kubuntu, it will be installed, this isn't windows
<sailoreal> so not boot with the USB? (kubuntu usb)
<BluesKaj> no need
<sailoreal> Ok, then I have 2 more questions...
<sailoreal> When I open KDE partition manager there is a lock beside the kubuntu partitions
<sailoreal> why?
<fuzzymonkey> I could be wrong.. But i think it's because you can't edit a partition that is mounted (in use)
<sailoreal> But soee can: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/26/workspace18.png (no lock)
<fuzzymonkey> what's soee?
<sailoreal> soee is an IRC user
<fuzzymonkey> oh ok
<sailoreal> do you have a lock beside it fuzzymonkey ?
<fuzzymonkey> i'm checking to see if i  have a lock...
<sailoreal> Thanks!
<sailoreal> KDE Partition Manager
<fuzzymonkey> yes i have locks
<sailoreal> Is it normal?
<fuzzymonkey> near all the partitions that are currently mounted
<fuzzymonkey> yes i think that's normal
<sailoreal> You're using 14.10 Plasma 4?
<sailoreal> Kubuntu
<fuzzymonkey> you can't change a partition that is in use
<fuzzymonkey> yup 14.10
<fuzzymonkey> plasma 4
<sailoreal> ok, then one more question
<sailoreal> or two
<fuzzymonkey> but my desktop looks different to your desktop (in the picture you sent)
<sailoreal> Thats not my desktop
<sailoreal> it's soee's
<fuzzymonkey> oh ok
<sailoreal> 1. Is it normal that Kubuntu ask for password when I open KDE Partition Manager?
<fuzzymonkey> yes
<sailoreal> Or update the system'
<sailoreal> ?*
<hateball> Yes
<fuzzymonkey> totally normal
<fuzzymonkey> because you are changing important parts of your system
<sailoreal> Ok, second question; is 14.10 a LTS version?
<fuzzymonkey> you wouldn't want to casually remove or shrink a partition with important files on it!
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<sailoreal> Is it safe to install 14.10 updates? Would it mess up or broke something?
<fuzzymonkey> ubottu is right
<sailoreal> even if it isn't LTS
<fuzzymonkey> I have 14.10 and encountered no problems
<sailoreal> What's the difference between LTS and non-lts?
<fuzzymonkey> pretty much just stay on 14.04 if you require slightly older versions of software
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, read the post  above
<sailoreal> I just wanna use Konversation and Firefox
<sailoreal> Is 14.10 best then? Or 14.04?
<BluesKaj> there's no best , 14.10 is the latest , 14.04 is meant for long term workplace typeinstalls
<rfjaf3> hello
<sailoreal> I'm a beginner, I can't choose
<sailoreal> help me choose ;)
<rfjaf3> thanks for this awesome distro!
<rfjaf3> sailoreal: what did you prefere? stability or newest features?
<sailoreal> rfjaf3: both
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, 14.10 is solid and stable , 14.04 is LTS but it has some bugs in my experience
<sailoreal> as long as it doesn't mess up or break something, or causes problems
<sailoreal> Does 14.10 does it?
<fuzzymonkey> I have run both versions
<fuzzymonkey> Both are stable (but this is just my personal experience)
<rfjaf3> sailoreal: i asked for a reason. Then try for most recent features&design the 15.04 daily build. If its too unstable, try 14.10. That should be fuilly stable. If its also too unstable for you, take 14.04 LTS
<fuzzymonkey> Yes you can just try both
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, we're not here to hold your hand , you can decide from what we've already told you
<fuzzymonkey> it's pretty fast to install
<sailoreal> ok, and in 14.10, shall I install updates?
<fuzzymonkey> Yes always install updates
<sailoreal> k thanks!
<rfjaf3> sailoreal: of course. ALWAYS install upodates. For security reason thats extremey important
<sailoreal> last thing; why is it a "KDE Plasma Workspace" button when I sign in? (clickable)
<sailoreal> rfjaf3: just when it asks or regualrly do sudo apt-get updates
<sailoreal> *regularly
<fuzzymonkey> You mean the little blue icon that appears on the panel?
<sailoreal> no
<sailoreal> the button
<sailoreal> under the password field
<fuzzymonkey> Oh you're talking about login - sorry my brain is fuzzy
<fuzzymonkey> "KDE Plasma Workspace" i think is just telling you what graphical environment you are going to use
<fuzzymonkey> KDE Plasma is the default for Kubuntu.. you could install others if you want.
<sailoreal> Ok, shall I regularly do sudo apt-get updates?
<rfjaf3> sailoreal: yes
<rfjaf3> but normaly the build in updater is already doing that for you
<sailoreal> You know the text on the upper side of the kubuntu start menu? The whole username and computer name is not displayed. is it normal? does it matter?
<fuzzymonkey> rfjaf3 - the built in updater is only giving a notification.. and not automatically installing the updates, right?
<rfjaf3> fuzzymonkey: yes. Its not windows :p
<sailoreal> ;)
<fuzzymonkey> rfjaf3: Cool. Been using Kubuntu for years and was worried that i somehow had it configured weirdly.
<sailoreal> You know the text on the upper side of the kubuntu start menu? The whole username and computer name is not displayed. is it normal? does it matter? fuzzymonkey
<fuzzymonkey> on my computer that information displays on the bottom of the kickoff menu (start menu)
<sailoreal> on my, it's on the upper side
<fuzzymonkey> Maybe i changed some setting and forgot about it
<sailoreal> "Name (username) on computer-name"
<fuzzymonkey> or maybe i  have a different version of KDE Plasma
<sailoreal> Is it normal that the whole text isn't displayed?
<sailoreal> Does it matter?
<fuzzymonkey> Nah i don't think so
<sailoreal> what don't you think? Isn't it normal?
<fuzzymonkey> Lol sorry, i wasn't clear. I meant that i don't think it matters.
<sailoreal> Ok is it normal?
<sailoreal> ;D
<fuzzymonkey> I have 3 machines running Kubuntu + my wifes laptop
<fuzzymonkey> they all appear the way i described (bottom of kickoff menu)
<fuzzymonkey> with the full computer name
<fuzzymonkey> sooo i guess it's not normal
<fuzzymonkey> do this:
<sailoreal> https://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/thumb/f/fe/Kickoff_Menu_Style.png/300px-Kickoff_Menu_Style.png
<fuzzymonkey> open a terminal
<fuzzymonkey> type hostname and hit enter
<fuzzymonkey> does it show the correct computer name?
<sailoreal> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/10/Kubuntu_10.10_main_menu.png
<sailoreal> lemme check
<sailoreal> yes it does
<sailoreal> but it's a long name
<sailoreal> "abcdefghijog-computer" abcd... = my name
<fuzzymonkey> well... that's your computer name
<sailoreal> yes
<sailoreal> and it does not displays the whole computer name
<sailoreal> is it normal?
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, you can change it in /etc/hostname
<fuzzymonkey> not displayed in terminal or not displayed in kickoff menu (start menu)?
<sailoreal> I dont want to change my computer name
<sailoreal> kickoff menu, fuzzymonkey
<fuzzymonkey> maybe the name is too long to fit??
<sailoreal> yeah
<sailoreal> is it normal then?
<fuzzymonkey> well.. yes
<sailoreal> would you recommend me to change?
<fuzzymonkey> it's fine
<sailoreal> Ok the LAST question now
<fuzzymonkey> if the name of the computer is important, then the system will use the correct full name that you saw with the hostname command
<sailoreal> ?
<sailoreal> you mean I will see the full name when I do "hostname"?
<fuzzymonkey> (btw sorry earlier i was incorrect, my wifes computer shows user name + computer name at the top of the kickoff menu.. like your computer)
<sailoreal> ok
<sailoreal> you mean I will see the full name when I do "hostname"?
<fuzzymonkey> yes
<fuzzymonkey> as far as i know
<fuzzymonkey> that is the name of your computer
<sailoreal> Cause I do, but not in kickoff menu
<fuzzymonkey> in its entirety
<sailoreal> so its normal that it doesn't fit in the kickoff menu?
<fuzzymonkey> it's only normal if the name is really long.. I guess you have a really long computer name
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, did you choose a name for your pc during the instalkl or did you go with the default suggested in the pc name field?
<BluesKaj> err install
<sailoreal> I choose a name when I installed
<sailoreal> "noahhedlund-computer"
<BluesKaj> then that's the name that will show in the terminal prompt
<sailoreal> Yes, but it is too long for the kickoff menu...
<sailoreal> thats normal?
<sailoreal> "noahhedlund on noahhed"
<sailoreal> when it should be "noahhedlund on noahhedlund-computer"
<sailoreal> is it normal, BluesKaj ?
<fuzzymonkey> sailoreal i wouldn't worry about "normal" Kubuntu and Linux based operating systems in general are usually about customising and individualising to some degree. If the name doesn't fit fully in the kickoff menu.. then that's how it is on your PC
<BluesKaj> then change it in /etc/hostname , alt+F2, kdesudo kate/etc/hostname
<BluesKaj> then save the fiel after making the cjange
<sailoreal> do I need to change it? or is it normal that it doesn't fit?
<fuzzymonkey> Or just change it like BluesKaj said
<sailoreal> fuzzymonkey: I worry about that xD
<fuzzymonkey> sailoreal.. don't worry! :)
<BluesKaj> that's trivial, don't worry about it
<fuzzymonkey> nothing will go wrong because the name can't fit in the kickoff menu
<rfjaf3> bye@all
<fuzzymonkey> if something goes wrong.. there will be some other reason
<sailoreal> but do you think it's normal? xD
<fuzzymonkey> byte rfjaf3
<BluesKaj> yes it'
<BluesKaj> gawd
<sailoreal> Thanks. One LAST thing as said
<fuzzymonkey> looool
<fuzzymonkey> sailoreal why do you care what we think?
<fuzzymonkey> It's your computer
<fuzzymonkey> do what you want
<fuzzymonkey> i mean.. unless it's broken. of course in that case you could ask for help/advice... that's what i do.
<sailoreal> one more ´thing: any ideas what skin this is? http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/26/workspace18.png
<fuzzymonkey> It looks cool
<sailoreal> yeah ;D
<fuzzymonkey> Is that Plasma 5??
<sailoreal> Idk¨
<sailoreal> It's soee's pic
<fuzzymonkey> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=kde+plasma+5&t=canonical&iax=1&ia=images
<sailoreal> I'm using Plasma 4
<sailoreal> ;(
<sailoreal> I want to get it, or a similar
<fuzzymonkey> Hmm
<fuzzymonkey> well you could at least get different themes for plasma 4.. maybe some style that you like
<fuzzymonkey> as far as i know plasma 5 is still pretty cutting edge
<fuzzymonkey> so that means lots of fancy features.. but not 100% stable
<sailoreal> I don't want to use a tech preview...
<sailoreal> anyway is there any similar ones for plasma 4?
<fuzzymonkey> from the website... Plasma 5
<fuzzymonkey> This is the first release of Kubuntu with the next generation of desktop from KDE, Plasma 5. It has plenty of known bugs and missing features, see below, but also plenty of lovely new features. The Plasma 5.0 release announcement has more information.
<sailoreal> anyway is there any similar ones for plasma 4?
<fuzzymonkey> i don't know
<fuzzymonkey> have a look
<fuzzymonkey> in system settings go to "Desktop Theme"
<fuzzymonkey> and then there's a button to download more themes
<sailoreal> oh no...
<sailoreal> something happened
<fuzzymonkey> system settings > workspace appearance > desktop theme > get new decorations
<fuzzymonkey> ?? what happened
<sailoreal> the brightness is super dark!!!!!!!
<sailoreal> can't adjust it
<fuzzymonkey> hahaha
<fuzzymonkey> are you on a laptop?
<sailoreal> I didn't do anything
<sailoreal> yes
<fuzzymonkey> that happened to me a few times
<fuzzymonkey> so weird
<sailoreal> How do I fix it?
<fuzzymonkey> so the buttons don't work for brightness adjustment?
<sailoreal> it's not the first time
<sailoreal> no
<fuzzymonkey> give me a second...
<sailoreal> ofc
<fuzzymonkey> go to system settings > power management
<fuzzymonkey> in there do you see a slider for adjusting brightness?
<cgonzalez> hello kubunters :)
<cgonzalez> i've just installed kubuntu 15.04 beta2
<fuzzymonkey> hey cgonzalez
<cgonzalez> plasma5 is gorgeous!!
<fuzzymonkey> oooo i'm jealous!
<fuzzymonkey> Any stability issues?
<cgonzalez> but i have a problem with the digital clock applet
<sailoreal> fuzzymonkey: yes and it's 100%
<cgonzalez> stability is good
<cgonzalez> almost no crashes so far
<fuzzymonkey> sailoreal, move the slider down.. hit apply, then move it back up, hit apply again.
<sailoreal> fuzzymonkey: didn't work
<cgonzalez> but digital clock shows the time with 1 hour of diference
<sailoreal> this happens pretty often, tired of it
<cgonzalez> i've changed settings in systemsettings
<cgonzalez> i've changed time in my BIOS
<sailoreal> no way to fix it ?
<cgonzalez> i've changed timezone
<sailoreal> ;(
<cgonzalez> i've enabled and disabled ntp
<fuzzymonkey> cgonzales... i don't have plasma 5, but try this
<fuzzymonkey> right click the clock, click digital clock settings.. then from in there make sure to set the correct time and timezone.
<fuzzymonkey> i think those settings could be different to the main system clock for Kubuntu
<fuzzymonkey> OR perhaps there is a bug that the KDE team are working on
<cgonzalez> fuzzymonkey: i've tried that already
<sailoreal> I'm tired of the dark brightness thing
<cgonzalez> i've used my local timezone and utc-3
<cgonzalez> nothing works :(
<cgonzalez> i'm almost sure that this is a bug
<fuzzymonkey> sailoreal there is ALWAYS a way to fix. It might take a bit of googling or digging in the settings.
<cgonzalez> my workaround for now is to set timezone as utc-2
<cgonzalez> but the widget shows the timezone uder the actual time
<cgonzalez> so it's not prety
<sailoreal> fuzzymonkey: maybe I need to use the "air for netbooks" desktop theme?
<fuzzymonkey> waaaiit.. this whole time... was the screen brightness really low.. or was it just a theme with dark colours?
<sailoreal> would that help?
<sailoreal> Coz I have a laptop/notebook
<sailoreal> oh
<sailoreal> it was default theme
<sailoreal> dark screen
<fuzzymonkey> so the display is still dark for any theme you select?
<sailoreal> I have restarted the computer and it's fixed, but it will happen again if I leave it for some minutes
<sailoreal> It happens SO often!!
<fuzzymonkey> I think that's a power saver setting. But it should get bright again as soon as you touch the keyboard or trackpad.
<sailoreal> nope
<sailoreal> it doesn't
<fuzzymonkey> well then that part is broken
<fuzzymonkey> is your laptop a particularly new one?
<BluesKaj> check powersettings in system settings
<fuzzymonkey> sometimes really old laptops (and a couple of old ones) don't have 100% support in linux... in that case you would need to tweak or install a couple of things
<sailoreal> on my computer, or the Kubuntu release?
<sailoreal> oh
<fuzzymonkey> sometimes really new* laptops (and a couple of old ones) don't have 100% support in linux... in that case you would need to tweak or install a couple of things
<sailoreal> well, it's one year old
<fuzzymonkey> also yes, double check power settings for anythign to do with backlight brightness or auto-dimming
<sailoreal> HP EliteBook 2570p Base Model
<sailoreal> is my computer broken, or the Kubuntu release?
<fuzzymonkey> Neither is "broken" it's just that Kubuntu isn't working 100% on your laptop and might need to be tweaked a little bit
<sailoreal> How?
<sailoreal> btw I don
<sailoreal> btw, I don't have KPackageKit on my Kubuntu
<fuzzymonkey> remember the developers might have ever seen a HP EliteBook 2570p! So it's not surprise that only 99% of thinks work.. and not 100%
<fuzzymonkey> what is KPackageKit?
<sailoreal> shall it be included? (it's an installation program), do you have it?
<cgonzalez> fuzzymonkey: KPackageKit is now called Apper
<cgonzalez> but Kubuntu defaults to Muon
<cgonzalez> as the official package manager
<sailoreal> oh so how do I install Konversation?
<fuzzymonkey> ohhh it's a package manager
<fuzzymonkey> well i liek muon
<cgonzalez> use Muon
<fuzzymonkey> sailoreal.. not i do not have Apper(KPackageKit) but go ahead and install it if you want it
<sailoreal> I will use Muon¨
<sailoreal> k?
<fuzzymonkey> That's fine
<fuzzymonkey> Either one is probaly good
<sailoreal> anyway what do you mean by tweaking?
<sailoreal> for my laptop
<fuzzymonkey> Personally i use "Software Center" and "muon". Both of them will download software/packages from the same place.. but "Software Center" kinda looks a bit more like an app store.. maybe that's better for new guys
<fuzzymonkey> but there is no harm for you to use either of those
<fuzzymonkey> or even KPackageKit if you want
<sailoreal> fuzzymonkey: Muon is the only Software Center I have installed
<sailoreal> included
<sailoreal> And Muon looks like an app store
<sailoreal> Muon Discover
<fuzzymonkey> tweaking.. it just means to make changes to your system so that it works better.. and the way you want it to.
<sailoreal> Ok how?
<cgonzalez> sailoreal: Muon and Muon Discover are differents apps
<sailoreal> Oh...
<cgonzalez> try this: sudo apt-get install muon && muon
<sailoreal> I dont have Muon...
<fuzzymonkey> ah yes!
<fuzzymonkey> sorry to be confusing
<sailoreal> So I can't use Muon Discover?
<cgonzalez> you can use both
<fuzzymonkey> Muon Discover.. i accidently called it "Software Center"
<cgonzalez> under the hood, both uses apt-get
<fuzzymonkey> yes you can use both.. that's what i do
<sailoreal> Is Muon Discover the official and recommended way?
<cgonzalez> i think it's more a personal preference
<fuzzymonkey> the recommended way is whatever sailoreal likes
<sailoreal> But it will install it the same way?
<fuzzymonkey> yes..
<sailoreal> ok
<sailoreal> How do I tweak fuzzymonkey ?
<fuzzymonkey> they will both run the apt-get commands behind the scenes
<fuzzymonkey> "tweak" is just a term that i use
<sailoreal> ok how do I do it?
<fuzzymonkey> well.. by tweaking i just mean changing settings so that your computer runs better.. or jsut he way you like it
<fuzzymonkey> do it could be anything
<fuzzymonkey> maybe you edit the fstab file so the hard drive performs better
<sailoreal> How do I fix the dark screen thing?
<fuzzymonkey> or maybe you change power settings so your battery lasts longer
<fuzzymonkey> or maybe you edit thunderbird configuration file so that it uses less memory
<fuzzymonkey> in the case of your dark screen thing
<fuzzymonkey> google can be helpful
<cgonzalez> sailoreal: perhaps i'm late at this conversation, but do you have an nVidia video card?
<fuzzymonkey> search for something like "Linux HP(model-of-your-laptop) backlight too dark"
<fuzzymonkey> off the top of my head i don't know how to adjust brightness if they keys are not working + can't change in power management settings
<fuzzymonkey> perhaps there is a driver you can install.. or maybe a command you can run
<fuzzymonkey> actually.. open the kickoff menu.. and search for a program called "driver manager"
<cgonzalez> i have a laptop with an nVidia video card and the bright control doesn't works out of the box
<sailoreal> cgonzalez: Think so
<cgonzalez> i need to tweak my xorg.conf file
<sailoreal> cgonzalez: do you know how to fix it ?
<cgonzalez> try this:
<cgonzalez> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cgonzalez> this will create a new xorg.conf file
<cgonzalez> then run this:
<sailoreal> "command not found"
<sailoreal> I dont have any installed drivers
<cgonzalez> ouch, then you need to install the nvidia driver first
<fuzzymonkey> sailoreal.. have you found the "Driver Manager" program?
<sailoreal> yep
<fuzzymonkey> Does it show anything for you nvidia card?
<sailoreal> nope
<sailoreal> nothin
<fuzzymonkey> nothing??
<sailoreal> no drivers
<cgonzalez> sailoreal: run "lspci" from a Konsole
<fuzzymonkey> what happens when you run this command? lspci | grep VGA
<fuzzymonkey> does it show what graphics chip you have?
<sailoreal> It says "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)"
<fuzzymonkey> ohhh it seems like you have an intel card.. not an nvidia card
<sailoreal> oh
<sailoreal> ok...
<fuzzymonkey> so that means cgonzalez solution wont work in your case
<fuzzymonkey> bummer
<sailoreal> ;(
<cgonzalez> :(
<sailoreal> how do I fix it then?
<fuzzymonkey> naahh don't be sad
<fuzzymonkey> did you try just googling?
<sailoreal> yep
<fuzzymonkey> oh hey i found this
<fuzzymonkey> http://www.linlap.com/hp_elitebook_8540w
<sailoreal> Im using 2570p
<fuzzymonkey> i can't remember your exact model number.. but even if the model is similar, then the solution could still work
<sailoreal> ok
<sailoreal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689384/
<fuzzymonkey> it says "You need to have a HAL FDI database including thi.... blah blah"
<fuzzymonkey> the fuck is a HAL FDI database?
<fuzzymonkey> more googling...
<sailoreal> xD
<cgonzalez> http://www.jonasknutsen.com/2013/10/17/adjusting-brightness-in-ubuntu-13-10-on-hp-elitebook/
<cgonzalez> you need to add "acpi_backlight=vendor"
<cgonzalez> to your grub
<fuzzymonkey> OMG
<fuzzymonkey> yes
<sailoreal> But it should work to move the pointer/mouse?
<fuzzymonkey> cgonzalez that sounds like it will work!
<sailoreal> Thnnx btw
<fuzzymonkey> sailoreal.. lets try the solution and see what happens
<sailoreal> I'm using 2570p..
<fuzzymonkey> try it anyway
<sailoreal> ok
<fuzzymonkey> you can't do much harm unless you completely mess up your grub file
<sailoreal> is it normal that it ask for password when I use sudo?
<fuzzymonkey> yes
<fuzzymonkey> again because you are changing an important part of your system
<fuzzymonkey> the grub file controls how Linux/Kubuntu will be loaded
<sailoreal> Shall I use "write" key to save?
<sailoreal> button*
<sailoreal> writeout*
<fuzzymonkey> yes
<sailoreal> k
<fuzzymonkey> i think thats ctrl+O
<fuzzymonkey> then sudo update-grub and reboot
<sailoreal> ok
<fuzzymonkey> also wait for the command to finish completely.. i've seen one guy reboot before the command was done!
<sailoreal> it said "done"
<fuzzymonkey> well i guess you can reboot
<sailoreal> ok
<sailoreal> now we just have to wait
<sailoreal> for it to be dark
<fuzzymonkey> well don't bother waiting
<fuzzymonkey> see if you can adjust the brightness lower/higher with the buttons
<sailoreal> Yep, I  can!
<fuzzymonkey> huzzah!
<cgonzalez> :)
<fuzzymonkey> When i figure out how to fix things on my laptop i like to safe the webpage so i can go back
<fuzzymonkey> When i figure out how to fix things on my laptop i like to save* the webpage so i can go back
<sailoreal> Is there anything else I need to change?
<fuzzymonkey> for your brightness problem?
<sailoreal> no, anything
<fuzzymonkey> You mean like... If it were windows you should have antivirus.. that sort of thing?
<sailoreal> No, something with buttons, or like the antivirus thing you said
<sailoreal> or grub file etc.
<fuzzymonkey> Ohh
<fuzzymonkey> well the only thing you NEED to do is keep your software up to date
<fuzzymonkey> everything else is mostly personal preference
<sailoreal> I mean like the thing I just did...
<sailoreal> changed grub file
<fuzzymonkey> well that change was specifically for you (and other people with HP Elitebooks)
<fuzzymonkey> If you have no other problems.. then there's nothing else you need to do
<fuzzymonkey> you can just go ahead and use your laptop
<sailoreal> antivirus? Is that recommended?
<fuzzymonkey> not really
<fuzzymonkey> honestly you don't need it
<sailoreal> ok
<fuzzymonkey> just like iphones don't need it
<fuzzymonkey> the best way to stay safe from malware on linux is to follow these rules
<fuzzymonkey> 1. keep your software up to date
<sailoreal> last thing; do you know a fine plasma 4 kde kubuntu theme?
<sailoreal> oh
<sailoreal> continue ;)
<fuzzymonkey> 2. only install software from the official repositories (the stuff you normall find in muon!)
<sailoreal> k
<sailoreal> muon discover you mean?
<fuzzymonkey> muon.. or muon discover.. it's all the same thing
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, click on get themes in app appearance, you'll see numerous choices ...decide for yourself
<sailoreal> ok
<fuzzymonkey> Also.. ofcourse with Linux/Kubuntu you are free to install stuff from anywhere you like! So if you find a PPA (a way to get software from other places) then it's up to your judgement to decide if it's safe or not
<sailoreal> thanks everyone!
<fuzzymonkey> no problemo :)
<cgonzalez> :)
<cgonzalez> now i need to reboot
<cgonzalez> so good bye :)
<fuzzymonkey> i'm going to sleep!
<fuzzymonkey> bye!
<cgonzalez> i think i'll come here more often from now
<fuzzymonkey> hah yeah it's fun
<fuzzymonkey> cya
<sailoreal> Oh no
<sailoreal> It's not solved
<sailoreal> ;(
<sailoreal> soee!!
<sailoreal> Can you answer 2 questions?
<fannymartinez> i just changed my root password in recovery mode.. how do i sync with my desktop..
<fannymartinez> when i try to install something on the desktop says my password is incorrect. but it works via commandline
<genii> fannymartinez: It won't take effect until you do a logoff-logon cycle
<fannymartinez> genii: i was out in recovery mode. and rebooted then logged in do i need to reboot again?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<genii> fannymartinez: Hang on, you said root password... root login is disabled in *buntu
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fannymartinez> genii: then how do i install packages? i can do su - in commandline what about on desktop?
<lordievader> fannymartinez: sudo apt-get <command>
<fannymartinez> for example im trying to install the default wallpapers on kubuntu.. asking for authentication what do i do there
<lordievader> fannymartinez: Your user password.
<genii> fannymartinez: The first user created on install has admin rights by default and can use sudo
<genii> All subsequent users do not have admin rights.
<fannymartinez> genii, lordievader: damn... i always used root didnt think to use the user password
<fannymartinez> thank you!
<lordievader> !cookies | genii
<ubottu> genii: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
 * genii munches!
<fannymartinez> anyone have opinions on desktop raid?
<fannymartinez> i have 3 drives all 1TB
<lordievader> fannymartinez: I have just finished setting up an lvm raid.
<lordievader> LVM is rather neat.
<fannymartinez> anyway to setup raid post install.. sorry if its a dumb question
<lordievader> fannymartinez: With LVM you can define per logical volume what you want. A Raid 0, 1, etc.
<fannymartinez> i want to do a performance boost.. already have an external drive for backup.. so was thinking raid 0
<fannymartinez> lordievader: so where can i get instructions on setting up raid 0?
<genii> Ew raid0
<lordievader> fannymartinez: In LVM? https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LVM#Striping_.28RAID0.29
<fannymartinez> well im looking for the simplest option
<lordievader> LVM is flexible.
<rberg_> yeah 2 disk raid 0 doubles the chance losing data :( and personally I stick to the tried and true md raid
 * rberg_ only likes lvm when using FDE
<rberg_> I run 2 ssds in raid 1 on a desktop (I dont trust ssds at all)
<fannymartinez> anyway to setup raid post install? all this seems like i have to reinstall..
<lordievader> fannymartinez: For raid0, yes.
<rberg_> for a OS its easiest to reinstall.. (very manual to do it otherwise)
<lordievader> You can convert an existing install to raid1 though.
<fannymartinez> i dont really want to reinstall at this point so how do i go about setting up raid 1
<fannymartinez> although i dont recall a simple way to do raid 0 during install either
<lordievader> fannymartinez: https://www.debian-administration.org/article/238/Migrating_To_RAID1_Mirror_on_Sarge
<sailoreal> Can I just remove the Kubuntu partition if I want to uninstall Kubuntu?
<lordievader> sailoreal: If you switch to Windows you should also let Windows repair the bootloader.
<sailoreal> I wanna try Fedora instead... then? how?
<lordievader> sailoreal: Install Fedora. They both use Grub.
<sailoreal> But I need to format the partitions?
<sailoreal> Will that be enough?
<sailoreal> To uninstall Kubuntu?
<sailoreal> remove*
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, KDE is the same on Fedora as it is on Kubuntu for desktop themes and colours etc
<lordievader> sailoreal: Yes.
<sailoreal> k
<BluesKaj> sailoreal, , check out , kde-look.org
<NiceGuest> Hey :)
<NiceGuest> If i install the beta 2 image of kubuntu can i simply upgrade when it leaves beta? or do i have todo a new install?
<BluesKaj> NiceGuest, upgrade and dist-upgrade should take care of that, yes
<NiceGuest> BluesKaj: Thank you :)
<NiceGuest> Is beta 2 ready for dayli use?
<NiceGuest> daily*
<BluesKaj> for adventurous home users NiceGuest , but not a workplace pc
<NiceGuest> okay
<travnewmatic> well how is everyone doing today?
<BluesKaj> fine here , and you travnewmatic?
<travnewmatic> BluesKaj, swell
<travnewmatic> past few days have been a whirlwind of KDE installation
<travnewmatic> first with trusty, then up to vivid, and currently back on utoptic
<k4n1> \clear
<lordievader> o/
<k4n1> \qui
<travnewmatic> \o
<BluesKaj> right, I have utopic and vivid on separate hdds
<travnewmatic> yeah this is my work lappy
<yossarianuk> <<< moved work and home desktops to 15.04 now...
<travnewmatic> yossarianuk, well aren't you baller
<travnewmatic> i'd be fine except pidgin and hexchat dont have their sexy new KDE 5 clothes
<travnewmatic> i'm just looking forward to KDE 5 getting to the maturity of KDE 4
<BluesKaj> travnewmatic, that's gonna take a while
<travnewmatic> yeah i'm a teensy bit concerned about how put-together vivid is going to be in.. a month from now?
<yossarianuk> travnewmatic: seems stable now really - lack of weather widget is a negative....
<BluesKaj> kde5 doesn't exist as a DE yet
<yossarianuk> kwin is faster for sure
<Walex> travnewmatic: non-LTS releases are supposed to be "experimental"...
<travnewmatic> sorry had to restart
<travnewmatic> and yes i suppose that is true
<MoonUnit`> shame the tray calendar isn't linked to korganizer in plasma5
<travnewmatic> that sounds like a bug
<MoonUnit`> there is plasma-widget-googlecalendar but i get "Depends: plasma-scriptengine-python  but it is not installable"
<PetSounds> Hi. why KThesaurus is no longer available in 14.04?
<Pici> PetSounds: Looks like Calligra stopped shipping it in its suite.
<Pici> PetSounds: artha looks like it has similar features, and is in the repositories (but uses gtk), for a qt flavored thing goldendict with goldendict-wordnet looks like it might suffice.
<Pici> artha: http://artha.sourceforge.net/wiki/images/c/cf/Screen_antonyms.png
<Pici> goldendict: http://goldendict.org/screenshots.php?show=wordnet#pic
<PetSounds> Pici: ahh i never realized that it was part of Calligra suite, i used to have KThesaurus installed without Calligra. As for Artha i have it installed but it shows different results from KThesaurus, although both may use the same dictionary. Thanks anyway for your suggestions.
<Pici> PetSounds: np.
<Cameron> hi, noob here, wanting to install kubuntu 14.10 on my laptop, dual boot with current windows 7 installation. Is anyone available to answer a few questions please?
<travnewmatic> whatcha got
<travnewmatic> thats actually my setup at the moment
<travnewmatic> Cameron, what are you doing on my computer
<lordievader> Cameron: Ask your questions ;)
<travnewmatic> Cameron, we want to heeeeeeelllllpppp
<Cameron> lol thanks all
<Cameron> okay first question is about partition setup and where to install the boot loader
<lordievader> Cameron: Do you have multiple disks?
<Cameron> i shrank the windows partition and have 100 GB unallocated space now
<Cameron> no lordievader, only one hdd
<Cameron> so first question is what is the ideal partition setup i should use?
<travnewmatic> with regards to the bootloader, i too only have one drive, for me i set it to sda
<travnewmatic> i recommend / /home swap and /boot
<lordievader> Cameron: Then install the bootloader to that disk.
<Cameron> trav: how to much space to each?
<lordievader> Cameron: If you are somewhat adventurous, I'd recommend LVM.
<Cameron> Lord: to which sda to install the bootoader? the partitions start at sda4
<Cameron> what is LVM?
<Cameron> ?
<lordievader> Cameron: The bootloader is installed to a disk, not a partition.
<lordievader> LVM stands for Logical Volume Manager, it allows for a more dynamic partitioning of your disk.
<travnewmatic> logical volume manager
<Cameron> ok, let me get caught up to the partition screen in the installation and then check back in a few minutes so that i can ben looking at what you are describing. thanks!!
<travnewmatic> yeah, ubuntu really needs to have a "use free space and set up my partitions automatically" option like fedora does
<lordievader> For example if my / or /home is running out of disk space I can add some more disk space live.
<travnewmatic> anyway
<travnewmatic> i'll show you what my layout looks like
<lordievader> travnewmatic: It has that option.
<Cameron> trav: no kidding! I saw a vid where ubuntu 14 does this but the kubuntu does not :/
<travnewmatic> from what i recall it has use entire drive, use entire drive with LVM, and use entire drive and set up encrypted lvm, and set up partitions manually
<Cameron> yes correct
<travnewmatic> total disk allocated to linux in my case is 500gb (half a tb hdd)
<lordievader> Cameron: With tab you can autocomplete someone's nick ;)
<travnewmatic> root (/) is 50gb
<Cameron> lordievader: cool!
<travnewmatic> home (/home) is 400gb
<travnewmatic> swap is 3gb
<Cameron> travnewmatic:  I only have 100gb available
<travnewmatic> i know, just scale accordingly
<Cameron> k
<travnewmatic> boot (/boot) is 500mb
<travnewmatic> are you familiar at all with what any of those locations do?
<travnewmatic> i can esplain
<lordievader> A separate /boot is not necessary, unless you do complex stuff.
<Cameron> travnewmatic: nope!
<travnewmatic> lordievader, it is in my case because you cant have /boot in an lvm volume group
<travnewmatic> Cameron, alright
<Cameron> sorry i am taking so long to get ready, i am running a memory test from the kubuntu install flash drive i made, to make sure everything is ok
<lordievader> travnewmatic: Supposedly grub can boot from an lvm volume. But indeed with lvm having a /boot on a regular partition is easier.
<travnewmatic> so, / is where all of your system and apps and everything is going to go, kinda like C: and Program files and all that
<travnewmatic>  /home is the functional equivalent of Users on windows
<Cameron> travnewmatic: ok then what is /home?
<Cameron> jinx lol
<travnewmatic> its where your home directory will be (eg "Cameron")
<travnewmatic>  /boot is where the intial boot files are stored that get used by the bootloader
<Cameron> anyone know how many tests the memory test runs? i am on #8 and it has been 68 minutes
<travnewmatic> the kernel images and whatnot (as i understand it
<travnewmatic> i think you're fine
<Cameron> ok i will stop it
<travnewmatic> i think it just runs forever if you dont stop it
<travnewmatic> swap is virtual memory in linux land
<travnewmatic> aka page files in windows
<travnewmatic> its space on the hard drive that can get used like RAM in case you run out of psysical ram
<Cameron> travnewmatic: ah ok
<Cameron> ok starting install
<travnewmatic> i think in my case the fedora installer saw that my laptop had 3gb of physical ram and used that as a basis for how much space to allot to swap
<travnewmatic> now
<travnewmatic> you could have all your shit rolled up into one / partition
<travnewmatic> hell you could even forgo the swap altogether and have everything in just one partition
<travnewmatic> that being /
<travnewmatic> however, as is typically the case during automatic partition by the various linux installers
<lordievader> Cameron: How much RAM does your system have?
<Cameron> 4gb ddr3
<lordievader> Hmm, I'd add at least some swap.
<travnewmatic> the "norm" that i've seen is at least / and swap, with options for / /home and swap, and then everything each in their own partition
<travnewmatic> yeah
<lordievader> Depending on usage ofcourse.
<lordievader> Cameron: Do you plan to use the hibernation feature?
<travnewmatic> yeah use swap
<travnewmatic> THE POINT IS i would suggest a separate home partitions becaaaause
<travnewmatic> since system files are kept separate from your personal files
<lordievader> It also makes reinstalling easier ;)
<travnewmatic> you can format your system partition, reinstall the os, and leave the /home partition untouched, thereby leaving whatever music documents whatever intact
<travnewmatic> yeah
<travnewmatic> (system partition = /)
<lordievader> Or have multiple OSes use the same /home.
<travnewmatic> thats a good point lordievader
<Cameron> lordievader: not likely. mostly just standby when lid closed
<travnewmatic> i've never tried that but it sounds interesting
<travnewmatic> Cameron, just make 4gb of swap
<travnewmatic> it sounds like this isnt really your primary paritition anyway, so i dont think you'll be really wanting for disk space
<travnewmatic> also, its super easy to browse your windows partition from within kubuntu (or any 'buntu i suspect)
<travnewmatic> so you can transfer files and access whatever you've already got on the other side of the fence
<Cameron> travnewmatic: nope not primary, just want to get familiar again then decide if i want to switch laptop to kubuntu as primary
<travnewmatic> right
<Cameron> ok i am disk setup screen
<travnewmatic> well having the ability to access your files from windows makes the process a little less traumatic i think
<Cameron> options are 1) guided-use entire disk 2)guided-use entire disk and setp lvm 3) same as 2 with encrypted lvm 4) manual
<travnewmatic> manual
<Cameron> i choose #4 correct?
<travnewmatic> mhm
<travnewmatic> 4gb swap
<Cameron> ok now am on 'prepare partitions' step
<travnewmatic> make sure you dont do anything with ntfw
<travnewmatic> ntfs*
<Cameron> i select the free space line and hit add, right?
<travnewmatic> yup!
<travnewmatic> order doesnt matter
<Cameron> thanks. so first thing i add is 100 mb boot, right?
<Cameron> i read order matters?
<travnewmatic> naw, order doesnt matter
<travnewmatic> i think some people are ocd about it, but functionally it doesnt make a difference
<Cameron> also do i choose primary or logical as partition type?
<travnewmatic> someone else want to weigh in on this one?
<travnewmatic> boot should be primary
<travnewmatic> i think
<travnewmatic> the other ones can be logical
<lordievader> Cameron: How many primaries do you have already?
<travnewmatic> yeah you can only have a limited number of primary's but you can have an unlimited number of logicals
<Cameron> lordievader: /dev/sda1 is 123 mb ntfs and /dev/sda2 is 200gb ntfs
<Cameron> lordievader: so i guess i am not sure how to answer
<lordievader> So two ;)
<Cameron> lol
<lordievader> Make /boot primary, rest logical.
<travnewmatic> but does that indicate whether or not they are primary or logical?
<travnewmatic> ^waht he said
<travnewmatic> how would logical partitions look in the sd* naming scheme
 * BluesKaj wonders why /boot is even needed
<Cameron> ok so now have /sda3 /boot primary ext4 100mb. next?
<lordievader> travnewmatic: The same.
<travnewmatic> mmmmm
<travnewmatic> alrighty
<travnewmatic> i'd make boot bigger
<Cameron> next is /?
<lordievader> In this case /boot isn't neccessary.
<Cameron> goal is dual boot with win7
<lordievader> And 100mb is really tiny.
<travnewmatic> just to give you some idea
<travnewmatic> this is my /boot
<Cameron> lol personally idc so what ever you recommend is what i will do :)
<travnewmatic> size: 477M    used: 86M    avail: 362M    20%    /boot
<Cameron> should i get rid of /boot or make it bigger?
<travnewmatic> make 4gb of swap
<lordievader> Cameron: Actually, get rid of it and make it /
<travnewmatic> make 30gb of / ext4
<travnewmatic> and make the rest /home
<travnewmatic> that's what i'd do
<Cameron> ok so 30gb / logical  |     66gb /home logical   |    4gb swap         correct?
<travnewmatic> with all of my apps and then some installed  size:50G  used:6.6G   avail:41G  use:14% /
<travnewmatic> that looks peachy
<Cameron> k
<travnewmatic> hmmmmmm
<travnewmatic> what kind of laptop do you have
<travnewmatic> make/model
<travnewmatic> but as for right now, that partitioning scheme looks spot on
<travnewmatic> the reason i asked about your laptop is because of wireless, i have an issue with mine where the ubuntu selected drivers fuck up my wireless and i need to hand pick them for things to work right
<Cameron> travnewmatic: dell latitude e6410
<Cameron> travnewmatic: wireless connected quickly in prior setup step
<lordievader> travnewmatic: Please watch your language.
<travnewmatic> noted
<travnewmatic> and alrighty
<travnewmatic> then you should be fine
<travnewmatic> i was having issues with the open broadcom drivers
<Cameron> ok last part on this step. "device for bootloader installation" ?
<travnewmatic> sda
<travnewmatic> just sda by itself
<Cameron> travnewmatic: so the first option listed? /dev/sda?
<travnewmatic> mhm
<Cameron> k
<Cameron> alright, started!
<lordievader> Cameron: Good luck ;)
<Cameron> lol thanks!
<travnewmatic> i've had my eye on that laptop for a bit
<travnewmatic> i'm using a donated from a friend Dell D620
<travnewmatic> and 14.10 is quite responsive
<travnewmatic> so you should be blazing with yours
<Cameron> it is sitting on 33% for a while now. "creating ext4 file system for / in partition #5 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda)
<travnewmatic> just out of curiosity, have you installed linux before?
<Cameron> travnewmatic: i sure hope so. was getting annoyed with how sluggish it wold get and windows explorer keeps restarting. something is defo wrong with the windows side
<sailoreal> when I install updates it says "unknown state"
<sailoreal> why??
<sailoreal> oh
<lordievader> sailoreal: Could you pastebin the full output?
<sailoreal> wrong channel xD
<Cameron> travnewmatic: yes but was 7+ years ago
<Cameron> still on 33%. is that normal?
<travnewmatic> Cameron, yeah thats odd, i've been fortunate to have my windows install behave fairly well
<travnewmatic> well i hope you like KDE, i know i'm definitely a KDE convert (or should that be konvert...)
<travnewmatic> KDE 5 is shaping up to be pretty sexy as well
<Cameron> travnewmatic: kde is coming highly recommended so will give it a shot
<Riddell> "Plasma 5"
<Cameron> install is still on 33%. slide show is still playing
<Cameron> has been about 6 minutes so far on 33%
 * bprompt has been using kde for a really long while.... used to have kde 3
<travnewmatic> s'cuse me yes "plasma 5" is the correct term
<Riddell> :)
<travnewmatic> bprompt, what are your thoughts on plasma 5?
<travnewmatic> Cameron, hmmmm is the hard disk activity light doing anything?
<rberg_> FWIW I upgraded to the kubuntu beta and Plasma 5 looks so nice, and the upgrade went smoothly (I was not expecting that because it was really hard to get that Macbook pro w/ hibred graphics running linux at all)
<bprompt> haven't used it, I'm on 12.04 with kde 4.8.5
<Cameron> travnewmatic: no the hdd light on the laptop is not on
<bprompt> now, plasma will be "kwin", as opposed to kde per se, I use kde and run many kde apps, but I use lxde as window manager
<travnewmatic> thats very interesting bprompt...  because faster?  more responsive?
<travnewmatic> Cameron, hmm i dont know.. i haven't had an install hang like that before..
<bprompt> travnewmatic:   yeap
<Cameron> still on 33% what should i do?
<bprompt> Cameron:     what are you installling anyway?
 * lordievader goes to update his Vivid install.
<Cameron> bprompt: kubuntu 14.10
<bprompt> Cameron:    hmm why not 15.04 anyway?    we're already in april 2015
<bprompt> and neither 14.10 or 15.04 are LTS
<bprompt> well, we're not really in april yet, but about 4 days away :P
<bprompt> so the 15.04 RC shoud be out by now
<travnewmatic> dood there is still so much stuff broken in 15.04
<Cameron> bprompt: no specific reason, it was just the dl link i was given by a friend
<lordievader> travnewmatic: Vivid has been rather stable here.
<travnewmatic> mmmm
<bprompt> Cameron:    are you acquainted with what an LTS and a non-LTS are?
<Cameron> lordievader: i have been stuck on 33% for 13 minutes now. what should i do?
<travnewmatic> lordievader, hexchat didnt have the proper window border, nor did pidgin
<Cameron> bprompt: nope
<lordievader> travnewmatic: Did you file a bug?
<lordievader> Cameron: What is it doing exactly?
<travnewmatic> i have not
<travnewmatic> this is for my work computer
<Cameron> lordievader: sitting on 33%. slideshow is still running
<travnewmatic> and i'm sure i'm not the only one wanting to use either of those apps on kde
<lordievader> Cameron: Yes, but what is it doing?
<travnewmatic> i dont have much experience filing bugs :(
<bprompt> Cameron:    meaning, updates are provided for them, or updated packages as well. for a "L"ong "T"erm "S"upport,   as opposed to  14.10 or 15.04, which have support usually for a year, LTS have for 5years
<lordievader> !bugs | travnewmatic
<ubottu> travnewmatic: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<Cameron> lordievader: the step it on is 'creating ext4 file system for / in partition #5 of scsi3 0,0,0 sda"
<lordievader> Hmm, well that's fun...
<travnewmatic> well would this be a kde/kubuntu bug or a pidgin bug/hexchat bug
<lordievader> Not really a step you'd want to interrupt.
<bprompt> Cameron:   how long has it been on?
<bprompt> Cameron:   on 33% that is
<Cameron> bprompt: 16minutes
<bprompt> Cameron:    yeah... that's too long, I'd kill it... and restart and do a manual partitionning
<bprompt> heck, my 12.04 install, on an ssd, took 5mins flat, yes, 5mins, is not a typo, from boot to reboot
<Cameron> bprompt: do you mean something different than what i did during the partition setup step?
<travnewmatic> or be a totall sissy like me and install fedora to get it to do the automatic partitioning with lvm and then use those partitions for the ubuntu install
<bprompt> I installed 14.04 a whle back.... took me roughly less than 10mins I recall as well
<Cameron> So what is the consensus? Stop the installation by powering off laptop or wait longer?
<bprompt> Cameron:     hmmm    I usually when it asks for the "partitioning" part, to use the whole hdd or such, I use [Manual], and do my own partioning, so I know who is where
<bprompt> Cameron:    try ctrl-alt-del, wait about 45secs, if no dice, then do a force-shutdown by using the power button
<travnewmatic> Cameron, i'd start the install over
<travnewmatic> this is atypical
<Cameron> bprompt: i did manual partition on that step
<bprompt> Cameron:    how many partitions do you have in the hdd anyway?
<Cameron> bprompt: only two for win7 and then /, /home, swap for kde
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Cameron:   ok.... what's .... win7 I assume are on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2   ..... yeah, restart over, go to [manual] partitioning, delete everything but the win7 parrtitions, you'd end up with "free space", from there, [create] your ext4 one, have it mount as "/", [create] another one, make a "swap"  keep an eye closely where the installer will put the "grub" at, make sure is at the /dev/sda device
<travnewmatic> (or just make the fedora cd do it ;))
<travnewmatic> (jk dont do that)
<bprompt> Cameron:    I've had a few times the installer picking up /dev/sdb or something else before, so you have to check that closely before hitting "next"
<Cameron> bprompt: thanks, what do you mean by that?
<bprompt> Cameron:    where the "grub" boot manager goes, it should go to the "fixed disk", or usually /dev/sda
<Cameron> bprompt: ok, that is where i told it to put it
<bprompt> Cameron:   ok.... well.. restart and redo it, what cpu do you have?  how much ram?   how big is the .iso anyway?
<Cameron> bprompt: 4bg ram, intel core i5, the iso is idk lol
<travnewmatic> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/latitude-e6410/pd
<Cameron> yeah what trav posted lol
<Cameron> ok restarted installation process, chose manual. on the prepare partitions screen it already has /dev/sda5 ext4 no mount point 30 gb. this is supposed to be /
<Cameron> it has /dev/sda6 as no format type and no mount point
<travnewmatic> go by the sizes
<Cameron> it has /dev/sda7 as swap
<travnewmatic> yeah
<bprompt> hmmm
<Cameron> travnewmatic: change them to the correct mount pioints?
<travnewmatic> so the largest one you should set to /home, and check format
<travnewmatic> yeah
<travnewmatic> thats exactly right
<bprompt> Cameron:    I'd hose the ext4 first...since we dunno what happend before, and delete also the swap one
<bprompt> and redo them
<Kariel> hello. can I adress problems on this IRC?
<travnewmatic> yep!
<bprompt> Cameron:     4gbs of ram, core i5,, meaning the ram is ddr3, so is clock of about 8200mhz or more... so is decently fast, the iso say it's 1.5gbs, I doubt it, but thereabouts,    shouldn't take more than 20mins
<bprompt> Kariel:     come again?
<travnewmatic> bprompt, yeah specs are more than sufficient
<Kariel> I'm running Ubuntu turned to Kubuntu with Plasma 5, I have an issue - xorg process takes a whole thread of my CPU
<bprompt> Cameron:   on the other hand, if you're going for a non-LTS, why not just get the latest? with the latest plasma?   15.04
<Cameron> bprompt: comfort level on the dual boot i guess
<bprompt> Cameron:    in case you dunno what the numbers mean,  "15" the year, 2015, "04", the month, 4th month = april,  as opposed to "14", 2014, "10", the 10th month = october,  so we're about 4days away from april, so the 15.04 would be at least in Release Candidate, which means is robustly stable by now, since it's just a few days from final release
<travnewmatic> bprompt, i would not have characterized plasma 5 as roughly stable based on my usage yesterday
<travnewmatic> the native kde apps look great = how they're supposed to look
<bprompt> travnewmatic:    haven't used it myself, but seems lordievader has no issues with it
<travnewmatic> i guess it depends on what apps you use
<travnewmatic> if you're using kde everything yeah its all gravy and apps look sexy like they're supposed to
<Cameron> should any of my partitions be primary or all logical?
<travnewmatic> boot should be primary
<travnewmatic> others should be logical
<lordievader> I only use Vivid on testing machines.
<bprompt> travnewmatic:   on the other hand, if one just needs latest kde, not necessarily "kwin", the plasma wouldn't be an issue, the plasma is a "kwin" feature more or less, and yes, I know you could run plasmoids on other window managers
<Cameron> you guys told me not to have a /boot partition :)
<lordievader> Production machines get Trusty here.
<bprompt> "<lordievader> Production machines get Trusty here."   <---- travnewmatic    ok,so lordievader seems to not disagree somewhat with you then =)
<travnewmatic> sorry :D
<travnewmatic> then / should be primary
<travnewmatic>  and /home can be logical
<Cameron> err dang i already hit continue. do you think this is why it is hanging on 33%?
<lordievader> Vivid is rather stable. I just do not like the idea of having development releases on production machines.
<bprompt> Cameron:     as aforementioned, with your hardware specs, shouldn't be more than 20mins
<Cameron> ok it is stuck on 33% again
<Cameron> no hdd light
<bprompt> heheh, the 33% bug =)
<mu3en> hey everyone. is there any discussion on slow login times ongoing?
<Cameron> is this because i don't have a /boot or a primary?
<bprompt> Cameron:    I'd hose the ext4 first...since we dunno what happend before, and delete also the swap one
<travnewmatic> lol
<Cameron> bprompt: i did, i deleted all the prior partitions and started from new
<travnewmatic> usb or dvd/cd
<Cameron> usb
<bprompt> Cameron:    and where's the "grub" installing to?    it should show on the screen
<Cameron> okay third time. Would like consensus on using a /boot partition and what to designate as primary and what as logical :)
<Cameron> bprompt: /dev/sda
<bprompt> k
<mu3en> do you specifically need logical drives?
<Cameron> mu3en: idk
<bprompt> Cameron:    how big is the your hdd?
<Cameron> bprompt: 500gb, i have 100gb unallocated space for kde
<bprompt> k
<mu3en> what else is one the other 400G?
<Cameron> mu3en: my windows7 OS
<mu3en> does it show as a single NTFS partition?
<travnewmatic> (there should be a couple, not just one)
<bprompt> Cameron:    chances are, is not a GPT partition set, thus you're using the ol`  MBR boot system, which is limited to only 4 primary partitions,  anything other partitions after 4, must be logical, so, if you need more than 4 partitions, you'd need logical ones
<bprompt> Cameron:     but in short, you could simply, make two, one for "/", and one for "swap", both primary, plus the 2 win7 ones, make 4, primaries, and the "home" folder will end up in the "/" partition
<mu3en> yup, like bprompt says. 4 is max on MBR. and i suppose Windows is on 1 or 2 NTFS partitions on an MBR. Depending how much RAM is in the machine, you might be able to get away with just using a single primary partition for /
<travnewmatic> the tiny 100gb ntfs partition on my machine is primary
<travnewmatic> (windows 7)
<travnewmatic> the larger ntfs windows 7 partition is also a primary partition
<travnewmatic> the automatically fedora created /boot partition is primary
<travnewmatic> the lvm partition that fedora automatically created is in an extended partition
<Cameron> ok so what is the consensus? remember i am a noob here and sole goal is a functional dual boot laptop
<travnewmatic> remake your usb with fedora 21
<bprompt> Cameron:    2 re's,   restart, redo :)
<bprompt> ehhehe
<travnewmatic> use it to automatically partition the free space with lvm
<Cameron> lol what?
<Cameron> why isn't manual partition working?
<Cameron> all the auto does is the same things the kde gui does
<travnewmatic> once that install is finished, redo your usb with kubuntu and install into the partitions that fedora created
<lordievader> Cameron: Perhaps you really need to get down to the nitty gritty and really do a manual partitioning.
<bprompt> travnewmatic:     your case means, 3 primaries, and one extended, now the extended one, can have in theory any amount of logical ones, but you're still limited to only 4 partitions
<Cameron> tbh that seems much more compl;icated and time consuming
<travnewmatic> its time consuming but it works, thats how i did my current setup that i'm using to talk to you now
<Cameron> i only have two primaries right now. How many primary do i need for kde?
<bprompt> Cameron:     let us stick with ...hmmm  so... what do you think about getting 15.04 anyway?
<Cameron> lordievader: that is what i have been doing in the install and it keeps hanging
<lordievader> Cameron: No, you let the installer do it for you.
<bprompt> Cameron:   I mean, since you're going to bother reinstalling, might as well get the latest
<travnewmatic> lordievader, theres not an auto install free space in kubuntu at this point
<Cameron> bprompt: i would like to use 14.10 end of/ thx :)
<bprompt> heheh
<bprompt> k
<bprompt> Cameron:    ok... let us restart then.... reboot, go back in to the install, do a [manual] on partitiioning, hose everything BUT the win7 partiions, and we'll take it from there :)
<Cameron> bprompt: thx mate. so when you say manual do you mean with some other method than the install process?
<bprompt> Cameron:   yes, usually there's a "use whole space" such and such, as travnewmatic  mentioned
<travnewmatic> since you're using a usb the only thing you'd be wasting is time :D and not dvds
<travnewmatic> make a fedora 21 install usb and get that to do the automatic partition creation in the free space
<bprompt> Cameron:    When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.  ~~ Sherlock Holmes, The Sign of Four Mistakes are always initial.  ~~
<travnewmatic> srsly, just get fedora to do it for you and save yourself the trouble
<travnewmatic> plus you get to see what another distro looks like!
<Cameron> lol ok but doesn't it seem silly that a different distro is required to install this distro on a mainstream laptop?
<bprompt> The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable man persists in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the unreasonable man.   ~~ George Bernard Shaw ~~
 * bprompt ducks
<lordievader> travnewmatic: You do realize that you are in #kubuntu right?
<mu3en> grin
<Cameron> my preference is that we get kubuntu to install using kubuntu
<mu3en> logical.
<mu3en> it's also about 5 clicks to do the manual way with kubuntu
<bprompt> hmm nothing wrong with recommending fedora, is a good distro
<Cameron> also, tried third time. 500mb /boot primary, 30gb / logical, 70 gb /home logical, 4gb  swap. selected format on each, still hung on 33%
<mu3en> oh
<mu3en> that sounds kinda overkill
<Cameron> is it possible my iso is bad? or my sb is bad? my hdd does work. win7 still loads just fine
<bprompt> I ran... fedora 14, for a while, tis good, and the Redhat guys are very efficient, and profitable as well
<Cameron> is there anything i should check on the hdd from the windows side? or anything i should do? like wipe free space etc
<mu3en> that looks like too many partitions maybe
<lordievader> Cameron: Could be, have you tried Trusty?
<Cameron> lordievader: idk what Trusty is
<bprompt> Cameron:   trusty meaning, 14.04 btw, as opposed to 14.10
<mu3en> sounds like the issue is just paritioning
<bprompt> so..  trusty is the previous version before 14.10
<Cameron> i can dl it 14.04 if we think that wold help
<mu3en> yeah
<lordievader> Cameron: 14.-4
<lordievader> 14.04*
<mu3en> i doubt it
<bprompt> Cameron:   difference being, trusty, or 14.40 is LTS, 14.10 isn't, as already mentioned
<mu3en> KISS
<Cameron> should i try that? then if it works, upgrade
<bprompt> s/14.40/14.04/
<mu3en> you have a drive with 500GB and teo NTFS primary paritions
<Cameron> it seems like no matter what i choose for the first partition, the installer hangs while trying to format it
<travnewmatic> lordievader, lol i do!
<Cameron> mu3en: correct
<travnewmatic> but the kubuntu partitioner isnt working as it should!
<mu3en> so just put two priomary paritions in the remaing 100 GB
<mu3en> make 1 /  (all the space) 1 swap (2 X RAM size)
<Cameron> mu3en: do you think that will let it get past trying to "create the ext4 file system" it currently hangs on?
<bprompt> Cameron:     did you hose it first?   that is, did you "delete" the ext4 there?   everything BUT the win7 partitions that is, a parrot on my shoulder is sorta telling me you didn't
<lordievader> travnewmatic: parted ftw :D
<mu3en> like bpromt says
<Cameron> bprompt: yes, i said above that i deleted all the partitions
<mu3en> so after delete all non-windows partitions, then apply and reboot
<Cameron> mu3 ok
<bprompt> yeap
<mu3en>  (because if you did it a few times, the kernel sometimes can't see the new structure) once you get back in to the partitioner
<Cameron> should i will boot to windows, delete the partitions, and then restart the installer
<bprompt> apply, if any, usually is done automatically, but that may depend on the installer I gather
<mu3en> up to you, i would use the licve cd and the paritioner in that
<bprompt> Cameron:    sure, that'd work too
<Cameron> ok cool brb
<travnewmatic> i've never had an install go this wonky from the get go :(
<mu3en> not so much recently at least
<travnewmatic> yeah
<mu3en> but hey, windows.
<mu3en> grin
<bprompt> travnewmatic:     that's because you used fedora =) , it depends..... oftent times is just "pebkac"
<travnewmatic> i've installed debian, fedora, centos, ubuntu, multiple times
<travnewmatic> never had the partitioner fail or hang like this
<bprompt> same here, I'd one kubuntu as well, 9x, 10.x, 11.x, 12.x, 14.x, just fine as well
<bprompt> s/one/installed/
<lordievader> travnewmatic: No Gentoo? :(
<travnewmatic> haven't touched gentoo
<lordievader> :(
<bprompt> hehe,I've used 'gentoo' file manager, way back in SuSE =)
<travnewmatic> those weird rolling release distros
<travnewmatic> :D
<travnewmatic> gentoo works like that right?
<travnewmatic> yeah it is
<travnewmatic> i think if i got into any other distro it'd be arch
<mu3en> like arch. but then crazy.
<travnewmatic> :D
<travnewmatic> how so?
<mu3en> gentoo is defintely for the tweakers
<travnewmatic> geek tweakers not breaking bad tweakers
<mu3en> i feel like Arch just builds stuff with you know, sensible minimal defaults.
<travnewmatic> mhm
<lordievader> For those who want to use their devices to their full potential.
<travnewmatic> mhm
<mu3en> Gentoo is more "i don't really care, do what you want."
<travnewmatic> uhuh
<mu3en> and most of the time, i just don't really know or care enough
<lordievader> Gentoo is lovely :)
<mu3en> pretty sure if you really really know what you're doing, gentoo is awesome.
 * travnewmatic does not
<daemon_erebus> Is there any particular reason why when running "sudo apt-get upgrade" (from the terminal) that certain packages are held back but if you launch muon package managers the packages get installed?
<lordievader> daemon_erebus: Perhaps muon executes apt-get dist-upgrade instead.
<mu3en> upgrade vs. dist-upgrade
<daemon_erebus> that seems a bit silly to me. has that always been that way ?
<daemon_erebus> I was under the impression that a dist-upgrade was just that a distribution upgrade rather than a general software update
<mu3en> me too, for a long time
<lordievader> daemon_erebus: It is confusing, but apt-get dist-upgrade does not do a do-release-upgrade.
<mu3en> aptitude's full-upgrade is more intuitive
<daemon_erebus> well I suppose that answers that. Thanks lordievader & mu3en for the answers
<travnewmatic> i'm still amazed by package management in the first place
<travnewmatic> its one of the features of linux that i love telling people about
<cameron> ok i am back. deleted partitions iin windows disk manager. restarted twice. now i am back in kubuntu installer and at prepare partititions step. goal is a dual boot with existing windows 7
<daemon_erebus> I enjoy it myself, especially coming from a Windows environment and their Windows Update headache.
<travnewmatic> welcome back cameron!
<cameron> hi lol
<travnewmatic> soooo make a 4gb swap extended
<cameron> okay there are two existing primary ntfs partitions.
<mu3en> yeah
<mu3en> about that
<travnewmatic> and then make a / primary and dump everything in that and call it a day :D
<mu3en> maybe just bang two more primaries on there?
<cameron> i have 4bg ram, shouldn't swap be 8192mb?
<mu3en> one swap one / ?
<bprompt> cameron:    ok, [create] two primary ones then, you'd be maxed out to 4, but tis ok, one for "/", ext4, and one for "swap"
<mu3en> yeah
<travnewmatic> you could if you wanna
<mu3en> about double the RAM
<travnewmatic> but under most situations, you're never going to use swap anyway
<travnewmatic> 4 should be enough
<travnewmatic> 8 is ecsessive
<travnewmatic> excessive*
<mu3en> i don't use swap, but it's 16GB machine
<travnewmatic> ^case in point
<mu3en> so for a 4G, 4G swap is enough probably
<cameron> ok
<bprompt> cameron:    with only 4gbs, 8gbs is ok.. .depends on what you run really, but in this case, you hdd is 500mbs, so might as well "have it and no need it, than need it and not have it"
<cameron> bootloader goes in /dev/sda correct?
<mu3en> but whatever. 4 or 8, it's on a spinning 500G disk, who cares.
<mu3en> unless you are really short of space all the time or something
<travnewmatic> i suspect for your use case, you're not going to max out 4gb of swap
<mu3en> yes
<cameron> ok hitting install now button
<travnewmatic> DOOOO ITTTT
<mu3en> oh. /dev/sda should be okay, not sure for the windows side, anyone?
<travnewmatic> yeah
<travnewmatic> thats what i did on mine
<cameron> is hanging on 33% :/
<bprompt> mu3en:    /dev/sda is fine, grub will pick up win7 is there, and will include it, the win7 partition will have the bootloader
<travnewmatic> yep
<mu3en> used to with XP at least
<cameron> pity party at my laptop everyone's invited
<travnewmatic> and assuming that you dont get stuck at 33% again
<mu3en> haven't seen one recently
<bprompt> cameron:     give it about....hmmm what' is it doing.. where is it hanging at?    copying files?
<cameron> it is at 33% "creating ext4 file system for / partition..."
<travnewmatic> you'll see the installer get to the grub part..  detect other operating systems
<travnewmatic> man i love this game :D
<cameron> no hdd ight
<bprompt> cameron:    ok...  so...   ok....hmmmm give it about 5mins
<cameron> iis there a manual partition tool in the advanced tools on the installer files?
<travnewmatic> *cough* fedora usb *cough*
<cameron> ok i wait
<lordievader> cameron: Yes.
<travnewmatic> cameron, yeah, its called fdisk
<mu3en> it is a 90G partition
<mu3en> that can take a long time
<mu3en> in ext4
<bprompt> cameron:    have you ever booted to a liveUSB session on that iso?   that is, press "try kubuntu" to load it ?
<cameron> bprompt: noi
<cameron> *no
<mu3en> good question too, although, that does not explain failure at the parittion stage
<tori> quick question - I'm testing Kubuntu 15.04, and can't add programs/scripts using the autostart interface. Against which project should I submit the bug?
<bprompt> cameron:    ok... give it 5mins... 3mins left now, if it doesn't move, is stuck on some processing
<travnewmatic> bprompt, can he ctl-alt-whatever to see the terminal where its doing all this stuff behind the scenes?
<mu3en> can you run like top in another console?
<bprompt> don't think so, you could, if you use the installer from the desktop, in a live session
<mu3en> assuming you;re in the regular installer
<travnewmatic> because i know ubuntu server does that
<mu3en> ctrl alt F2
<mu3en> should do something
<travnewmatic> theres the "gui" ncurses thing but theres also the dmesg whatever going on in another terminal
<bprompt> cameron:      still at 33%?
<travnewmatic> this is a really crummy welcome to linux :(
<travnewmatic> at least on the part of the partitioner
<cameron> no progress, still on 33%
<travnewmatic> props to cameron for not throwing in the towel
<cameron> ha
<cameron> cheers
<travnewmatic> do you know how to switch to a different terminal?
<cameron> okay so power off and go into advanced tools on the installer?
<mu3en> no
<mu3en> ctrl alt F2
<cameron> travnewmatic: no
<travnewmatic> what he said
<cameron> mu3en: ok
<bprompt> cameron:      still at 33%?
<cameron> bprompt: yeah
<cameron> mu3en: ok now looks like i am in a terminal session
<mu3en> yeah
<cameron> what now?
<bprompt> cameron:     hmmm kill it.... reboot..... hmmm this time, try    instead of the [install kubuntu] button, the [Try Kubuntu] one, let it load, it has an installer shortcut on the desktop anyway, but it also has a partitioning tool
<mu3en> agree with bprompt
<cameron> k
<mu3en> it will be easier for you to watch it in the GUI and use a real partitioner
<cameron> k
 * travnewmatic nudges fedora live usb stick closer
<bprompt> and you could also run the Konsole from there anyway
<cameron> travnewmatic: shill
<travnewmatic> in all seriousness this is extremely odd behavior for a linux install
<cameron> :)
<tori> Hey, I've got a bug in kcm_autostartin Kubuntu 15.04 - should I send it to bugs.kde.org or bugs.launchpad.net ?
 * bprompt notices travnewmatic  getting a cheque from the fedora salesrep
<travnewmatic> hahaha
<travnewmatic> hey, i'm not encouraging the use of fedora itself, just its partitioner :D
<cameron> lol
<cameron> ok looks like desktop has loaded
<cameron> now what?
<daemon_erebus> you mean use a live cd, yum install gparted, partition and restart basically
<travnewmatic> cough apt cough
<mu3en> it has partitioner in system tools
<travnewmatic> cameron, look through the menu in the lower left, applications, system, partition editor
<cameron> ok
<mu3en> or you could install another tool, or use the command line
<bprompt> cameron:   now... run .. got  System tools > kde partition manager
<cameron> ok am there now
<mu3en> *defers to bprompt for the gui
<daemon_erebus> been a while since I messed with Fedora
<travnewmatic> we're all waiting with bated breath
<bprompt> cameron:    ok, same, hose everything but the win7, and remake the partitionings, and don't forget that every "action" requires an "apply changes" to actually be carried out
<travnewmatic> did it actually create any partitions?
<cameron> bprompt: ok
<bprompt> cameron:    apply button the, 1st buton on the left, to "apply" the changes, or action
<cameron> travnewmatic: i did
<bprompt> cameron:    anyhow, once you make those 2 primary partitions, then go back to the desktop, it has an "install kubuntu" shortcut, click that, to restart again, at the [manual] part, if it shows, pick the partitions you made, for "/" and "swap" respectively
<cameron> bprompt: hosed everything, hit apply each time. now have 100gb unallocated space. I am in add window. primary, ext4. What do i put for 'Label'?
<cameron> do i put / as lable?
<cameron> *label
<bprompt> cameron:    label... is whatever you want pretty much,   "my kubuntu" or "my kub partition" or "buffy the vampyre"
<travnewmatic> cameron, its not the mount point
<travnewmatic> the mount point is / or /home or /whatever
<cameron> ok
<travnewmatic> (ie where folder that partition is being mounted as)
<travnewmatic> what*
<travnewmatic> the mount point is more important than the label, the label is really optional
<cameron> ok it said succesful
<bprompt> cameron:    did you give it a mount point?  the kde partitioin manager has...such option btw
<cameron> bprompt: noo, should i?
<bprompt> cameron:     well... yes, otherwise, you'd have to in the installler UI
<travnewmatic> :D
<bprompt> cameron:    you can just right-click the partition, choose "edit" and give it a mount point
<bprompt> and "apply"
<cameron> bprompt: when i edit mount point, where do i select / as the mount point?>
<bprompt> cameron:    should have a pulldown list I'd think
<cameron> bprompt: dropdown list is adjacent Path text box.
<cameron> none oif the options are /. they are bin, boot, etc
<bprompt> cameron:     hmm don't recall what it's called on that UI
<cameron> ok i will back out and do in installer
<bprompt> cameron:     well... if it doesn't have it... it won't matter that much I gather, you can always set the flag in the installer app anyway,  so... just make the "swap" now then
<cameron> bprompt: do i select 'format'?
<travnewmatic> format whatever you want just so long as it doesnt say ntfs next to it
<bprompt> yes
<cameron> w00t!!!!
<cameron> we are past 33% people!!
<travnewmatic> woooo praise stallman
<cameron> lol
<cameron> very important, will chromecast work on kubuntu?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> cameron:   I don't use chromecast..... FYI chomeOS is ubuntu-based
<cameron> basically will i be able to chromecast netflix from browser to tv hee hee
<cameron> there is a chrome browser for this right?
<bprompt> cameron:   there's a netflix app...3rd party for ubuntu....so you could install that
<MoonUnit`> i use chromecast in kubuntu, just install chrome/chromium and install the chromecast extension.
<bprompt> cameron:     https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/10/10/watch-netflix-in-ubuntu-today/
<cameron> MoonUnit`: thanks!
<cameron> what are the chances kubuntu will be able to access my pcie slot ssd?
<bprompt> cameron:  I don't see any issues, support is quite good on pcie I'd think
<travnewmatic> this is so exciting
<travnewmatic> Cameron: 1  Kubuntu: 0
<cameron> install finished and now restarting!
<cameron> travnewmatic: lol
<cameron> grub screen came up, ubuntu was first listed, i hit enter. now waiting
<cameron> still waitimng
<bprompt> first time it initiazes some components, is all
<cameron> ok
<cameron> nothing on screen yet
<cameron> no hdd activity
<bprompt> cameron:     what if you press ESC?
<cameron> bprompt: nothing when press esc
<cameron> boot screen reappeared. i  selected win7
<cameron> it is loading now
<bprompt> cameron:     try ctrl-alt-del   and retry, but this time, once at the "ubuntu" entry, don't press enter, press "e", for edit,  and remove the "quite splash" at the end of the string, and press ctrl-x to boot with that edit,    <--- that shows progress mesages
<bprompt> quiet splash that is =)
<cameron> bprompt: ok will do. win7 loaded correctly
<bprompt> k
<bprompt> cameron:   there's a recovery mode anyway, you could use to do some "fsck" on the kubuntu partition
<cameron> bprompt: ok deleted the words quiet splash and hit crtl-x
<cameron> login screen!!!!!
<bprompt> GUI login?
<cameron> yep!!
<bprompt> k
<cameron> I am in now!!
<bprompt> cameron:    so is done inittializing, so, use the password you set, and knock yourself with plasma5 heheh
<cameron> Thanks so much everyone!!
<bprompt> np
<cameron> where do i go to dl chrome? and other apps?
<mu3en> use muon
<bprompt> cameron:     yeap, System Tools > Muon software center, would have it
<mu3en> or for google chrome download the .deb from google (flash & pdf incorporated)
<bprompt> yeap
<mu3en> chromium is the more friendly version from ubuntu repository
<bprompt> cameron:    or  -> https://www.google.com/chrome/   <--- downloads the .deb installer, right-click it and install
<bprompt> which is what I usually do
<cameron> this is sooooo much faster and smoother than win7!!
<bprompt> is  a new install, bear that in mind
<cameron> bprompt: true
<bprompt> surely win7 was also fast when installed first
<cameron> bprompt: quiet splash appeared again in the startup code. how do i delete it for good?
<bprompt> well.... quiet splash, simple removes any progress lines, and shows a animated logo with some progress bar, usually some dots, is all
<bprompt> but you can get rid of it if you want
<cameron> if that is there, boot up will not complete. only works if i remove it and ctrl-x
<bprompt> cameron:     go to      /etc/default/grub   <-- file, as root, or sudo.... like say      run ->     kdesudo  kate <-- will ask you for the password, will run kate as root, or superuser, "su", and then edit /etc/default/grub file, it has a lline that says   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  , you could either remove it, or just comment it out, with a  # pound sign in fron of it
<bprompt> cameron:    ctrl-s to save the /etc/default/grub file, then go to the terminal and do a ->   sudo update-grub
<cameron> wow ok thanks will try!
<mu3en> sounds like something with the splash and the login not playing nice with maybe the graphics card cameron. you may need some video card drivers, or possibly remove plymouth (the "splash" program behind that part of that command)
#kubuntu 2015-03-28
<travnewmatic> hey!  i had to leave work but i'm dying to know how our good friend Cameron is faring
<travnewmatic> :(
<pedahzur> Does there any more exist a kubuntu-XX.XX-alternate ISO that does a text-mode install, and lets you do things like configure disk encryption, and the like? Or do I just need to do a server ISO install, and then install the kubuntu-desktop meta-package?
<pedahzur> I see there is no ubuntu-XX.XX-alternate any more either.
<cjwelborn> Is there an easy way to search an Http Index from the command line? like the 'find' command, except I'm looking for certain files in video.fosdem.org's http index?
<cjwelborn> I suppose I could make something myself in python, I was just wondering if another command already had me covered..
<uid1> Hi, 'fraid I'm gonna start with dumb question: what package is Flash plugin found in?  On Kubuntu 14.04 here.
<MoonUnit`> baloo_file 100% again, noticed when i restarted it it was getting stuck on the konversation logs, added the folder to the 'do not search'  and it started working normally.
<MoonUnit`> for now at least.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<drawkward> Good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey drawkward
<drawkward> lordievader: I am slowly finding my way through. I hope to become a permanent contributor to KDE from now. If my proposal is accepted in GSoC it would be a great start. :)
<lordievader> drawkward: Whoo, nice :D
<drawkward> :D
<fannymartinez> using the kup backup system, how does one go about restoring files?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ColtonDRG> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ColtonDRG
<ColtonDRG> BluesKaj: What's up?
<BluesKaj> not much , just having morning coffee, you?
<BluesKaj> ColtonDRG,^
<ColtonDRG> Not much here either
<ColtonDRG> Just chillin', working on some IRC stuff.
<ColtonDRG> BluesKaj: ''
<LukePerry> Hi
<ColtonDRG> BluesKaj: Tagging helps because Quassel sends a desktop notification
<ColtonDRG> Hello LukePerry
<LukePerry> Hey
<LukePerry> I have tried Kubuntu
<ColtonDRG> Just tried it?
<LukePerry> I am surprise of the integration of Ubuntu with KDE
<LukePerry> it is very good
<ColtonDRG> I'll be honest, it's ugly by default.
<ColtonDRG> But with some tweaking, you can make it really slick.
<LukePerry> well it requires a bit of artwork
<LukePerry> last time i tried, a couple of years ago, it has too many bugs
<ColtonDRG> I dunno, the default colors and Plasma theme is pretty horrid
<ColtonDRG> Ubuntu is always buggy.
<LukePerry> it was not possible to compare Kubuntu with other more mature KDE based distros such as OpenSUSE or Mageia
<ColtonDRG> LukePerry: I'm using Kubuntu for various reasons.
<LukePerry> I am using Kubuntu because I prefer KDE over Gnome, Unity...
<ColtonDRG> LukePerry: But I am using the OpenSUSE Plasma Theme and the Obsidian Coast color theme.
<BluesKaj> beauty is in the eye of the behplder...seen some pretty "ugly" setups that the user considered cool looking :)
<ColtonDRG> LukePerry: I use KDE because I don't like Unity, and Ubuntu-GNOME is a peice of crap.
<LukePerry> Linus Torvalds uses KDE
<BluesKaj> LukePerry, how do you know ...never seen him publish any prefernces
<ColtonDRG> BluesKaj: He uses OpenSUSE. I know that. Logically, he probably uses KDE too
<BluesKaj> opensuse is fine ...it's always been my 2nd choice as a linuix OS
<BluesKaj> ColtonDRG, ^
<MoonUnit`> hmm latest windows 10 preview won't run with kvm.
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, I tried Windows 7 wirh qemu-kvm, and it was fast and stable , but the networking /LAN  pcs couldn'r be seen whether windows or linux pcs ...I couldn't find any fixes on the net for this problem and the ppl at the qemu chat totally ignored my questions so I dumped qemu-kvm
<lordievader> Macvtap should die...
<MoonUnit`> previous versions worked ok but build 10041 just hangs.
<yossarianuk> hi with 15.04 how can I force screen DPI ?
<yossarianuk> when I use the nvidia driver the window decorations are huge
<yossarianuk> I aware I could do it with the Nvidia  driver / xorg.conf - is there another way ?
<yossarianuk> i.e a KDE way.
<MoonUnit`> haven't seen a setting for anything like that, you'll probably have to use the xorg way.
<yossarianuk> MoonUnit`: ok cheers
<yossarianuk> it looks fairly bad - the nouveau driver was ok
<yossarianuk> I can take screenshots to show.
<travnewmatic> quite close :D
<MichaelP> what version of kde is 15.04 ship with plasma5 or kde4 ?
<MoonUnit`> plasma5
<MichaelP> is it full plasma 5 or still using kde4 base
<MoonUnit`> full plasma5 as far as i know, some apps like dolphin are still kde4 though.
<lordievader> MichaelP: Since the transition to Plasma5 is modular it means that bits and pieces are still using KF4, but the majority is using KF5.
<MichaelP> if dolphin is kde4.. then it using kde4 base... guess KaOS is the only distro right now stable full plasma5 no kde4 in it
<lordievader> Kubuntu is rather up to date with their packages as they get build from the KDE git.
<lordievader> If there is a KF5 based dolphin, Kubuntu likely has it.
<MichaelP> yeah cause manjaro has dolphin kf5 kasos
<MichaelP> down load it and give it a shot
<lordievader> Err, no.
<lordievader> I'm happy with Gentoo.
<MichaelP> I don't want to spend week building a distro
<lordievader> I'm not saying you should run it ;)
<MichaelP> i like arch
<BluesKaj> what is full plasma 5 anyway? there doen't seem to be a definition
<lordievader> I guess where everything is ported.
<lordievader> Don't think it exists yet, but I might be wrong.
<MichaelP> full plasma with no kde4 in it
<MichaelP> KaOS is full plasma kf5
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, arch was an anticlimax to me after all that cli work to install it ...was pretty ordinary IMO
<lordievader> http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<MichaelP> BluesKaj, i can cli install it in about 20 minutes depending on how good mirrors are running
<lordievader> Lots of things still depend on KF4.
<MichaelP> yeah but KaOS is only a 2000 package kde distro.. So he building everything kf5
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, I have a pretty slow dsl ISP by most stds nowadays, since I live in the boonies, but it took me about an hr if I recall to install arch'
<MichaelP> im on a 8 Mbps cable connection.. Just download 15.04 at 1.8
<BluesKaj> 6Mbps here , the fastest dsl available , the cable co has faster speeds, but they're quite expensive for you get
 * lordievader wonders if he should brag about his connection...
<BluesKaj> for what you get , thast is
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: where are you ?
<yossarianuk> I can't use 'ubuntu-bug' in 15.04 - if I try  I get ' File "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde", line 43    from PyQt5 uic  ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<yossarianuk> there is a dpi bug with nvidia h/w in 15.04 - makes the window manager look far fatter than it should.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Looks like you have two bugs to report ;)
<yossarianuk> lordievader: yes you are correct... I'll have to do it the manual way.
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, to answer your question. I'm in Canada, about 400KM North of Toronto
<MoonUnit`> looks like plasma5 has a little way to go, http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<lordievader> Jup
<yossarianuk> MoonUnit`: yeah no weather widget yet (most important thing..)
<yossarianuk> im really liking it though.
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: feel sorry for your speed dude
<BluesKaj> well I could have 20Mbps for 75bucks/mos , but I'm too cheap
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk,^
<yossarianuk> not sure how that relates to UK pound, sounds expensive though.
<yossarianuk> i won't mention mine....
<yossarianuk> perhaps ask for donations through the kubuntu project, faster broadband = faster development for kubuntu. (I assume you are a dev..)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, nope, just a Kubuntu user/tester
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: ah maybe the donation idea is out then.......
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, around 50 pounds I think
<yossarianuk> thats expensive for what you get....
<yossarianuk> would get you 120+ Mbps
<yossarianuk> in uk
<yossarianuk> (although not in the sticks)
<MoonUnit`> i get 80Mbps down for £30
<yossarianuk> thats good
<BluesKaj> well atm I'm paying 37bucks Canadian for 6Mbps , which is probly aroun d 20 pounds
<yossarianuk> well, better than it was in the 90's..
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, nice...but Canda has some of the highest internet charges in the western world due to the vast distances and the relatively small population
<BluesKaj> err Canada :)
<yossarianuk> always wanted to go to Canada, heard really good things about the place.
<yossarianuk> (and have an Aunt there)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, we had 2 very cold winters in eastern Canada ..wasn't enjoyable at all, evben for those who love winter sports/activities, but it was unusually mild on the west coast
<yossarianuk> good olde climate change....
<yossarianuk> anyway - if im writing a bug-report (and ubuntu-bug is broken..)  do I just do as normal  - i.e go here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<yossarianuk> sorry - if i'm reporting a 15.04 bug
<BluesKaj> go for it, that's a good thing
<lordievader> yossarianuk: If that is the appropriate package, yes.
<yossarianuk> ok will do
<yossarianuk> ubuntu-bug doesn't work.
<yossarianuk> also a dpi bug .
<yossarianuk> (with nvidia - its going to make a lot of people potentially think kde5 is uglier than it is)
<yossarianuk> not sure which package the dpi issue comes under - I gues nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I have nvidia and intel gpus on different pcs , and the plasma 5 desktop looks practically the same on both
<yossarianuk> well the title bar on the window decoration looks huge on nvidia by default - at least for me.
<yossarianuk> I have to use nvidia driver+xorg to specify dpi to 96x96
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, screenshot ?
<yossarianuk> one sec
<yossarianuk> https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/Z5MX  - with dpi set in xorg.conf
<yossarianuk> https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/Z5Mb - normal
<yossarianuk> note : the nouveau driver is fine.
<yossarianuk> ie the normal one the window title is about 50% larger
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, to me the window just looks larger in snapshot 2 , but the titlebar looks normal relative to the rest of the window
<yossarianuk> the window was the same size (it was not in  the same position)
<yossarianuk> look at them next to each other the 2nd one is bigger.
<MoonUnit`> bah thought i got apport-kde working by adding 'import' on line 43 but it just crashes out later on.
<yossarianuk> I guess its the font size that makes the difference
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, right click on the titlebar choose more actions , then special applications settings , postion and size set to remember
<BluesKaj> afte you moc=ve thw window where you want
<BluesKaj> aerr move
<yossarianuk> thats cool - wasn't aware of the menu
<BluesKaj> and whatever size you want
<yossarianuk> thats really good..
<yossarianuk> however when i set dpi to 96 it looks fine
<yossarianuk> default dpi after installing nvidia is 101x101
<yossarianuk> the title bar just looks too big and clunky
<MoonUnit`> that's the main reason why i use kde, i like apps to stay where i place them.
<yossarianuk> at 96x96 it looks good
<yossarianuk> the main reason I use kde it due to configuratuion abilities
<MoonUnit`> the usual ui way of randomly placing windows annoys me.
<yossarianuk> I cant work with desktops without a task bar...
<MoonUnit`> wish dolphin acted the same way as caja, every window size and position is remembered.
<yossarianuk> although if you want a desktop you can really spend all day tweaking check out enlightenment
<BluesKaj> my desktop setup is quite simpleas you can see http://imagebin.ca/v/1wPpZqdB1aks
<BluesKaj> 105 dpi on a 42" plasma tv/monitor
<BluesKaj> nvidia-340 driver/8400gs gpu
<yossarianuk> what dpi ?
<BluesKaj> 105
<yossarianuk> try changing to 96 ... it looks better...
<BluesKaj> 1920x1080  thefonts don
<BluesKaj> 'don't
<yossarianuk> im on that res too..
<yossarianuk> i don't just mean the font dpi - but xorg
<yossarianuk> that also seems to make a difference
<BluesKaj> I'm 11 ft away in my easy chair , so prefer the higher dpi
<BluesKaj> no need for my glasses :)
<dougl> o/
<BluesKaj> hey dougl
<dougl> how are you BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> ok here dougl, and you ?
 * dougl pipes down to see if there is a conversation happening already...
<tnkhanh> I'm trying out 15.04
<tnkhanh> I cannot shut down after installation :s
<dougl> k
<BluesKaj> tnkhanh, yes that's a common problem, make sure you update and upgrade
<dougl> good BluesKaj  just did a clean install of 14.04 64 bit... strangest thing a wifi issue pushed the issue
<tnkhanh> BluesKaj: yes, I did update and upgrade before trying to shut down
<tnkhanh> now its kind off hang but I can move cursor around
<BluesKaj> try ctrl alt delete to reboot then try shutting down again
<BluesKaj> tnkhanh,^
<b1ackcr0w> Good Evening all!
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+delete , that is
<b1ackcr0w> Installed the 15.04 alpha earlier, very impressed
<BluesKaj> Hi b1ackcr0w
<b1ackcr0w> Question: I've installed some plasma widgets in Muon, but how do I now activate them?
<tnkhanh> BluesKaj: hm everything just turns black after ctrl alt del, I can move to other tty but I guess it wont help
<BluesKaj> b1ackcr0w, which widgets, some are available in add widgets
<BluesKaj> tnkhanh, looks like a hard boot is required
<tnkhanh> BluesKaj: I guess so. Thanks
<BluesKaj> tnkhanh, it happened to me a couple of times too
<b1ackcr0w> A bunch of them, there were only about half a dozen in add widgets when I looked earlier
<b1ackcr0w> the google calendar one would be particularly handy
<MoonUnit`> the google calendar widget is broken in vivid
<b1ackcr0w> Ah, yeah, they won't even install from Muon now.
<MoonUnit`> made a bug for it yesterday, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-googlecalendar/+bug/1437438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437438 in plasma-widget-googlecalendar (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-googlecalendar depends not installable" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> yeah, there are some missing widgets for the panel, even if you install them with apt and some work only in the terminal
<b1ackcr0w> No biggie, they are nice to haves. Must say that the basic stability, useability and polish is amazing for an alpha.
<BluesKaj> ok , it's been a long day..gonna give these old eyes a rest ...later all
<MoonUnit`> added the google calendar to korganizer but it isn't linked to the tray calendar either.
<ahoneybun> email sent for translations!
 * vinny has coffy
<vinny> why can I not see any activity ?
<vinny> only what I type
<Unit193> Because nothing is happening right now?  Evening on a Saturday.
<vinny> O .....I see a lot of nicks ,,,,,,,,,but no noise :)
#kubuntu 2015-03-29
<tnkhanh> help! my kubuntu 15.04 cannot shut down after installation
<vinny> have you tryed from the command line
<vinny> IE: sudo shutdown -h now
<vinny> if I'm remembering right my 15.04 install is doing this as well,,,,,, and I half to switch to a tty (ctrl+alt+F6) and run it from their
<vinny> as once you try to shutdown and it dose not you cant pull up a konsole
<vinny> remember 15.04 is not a relece yet ,,,,,,,and their will still be querks/brakeage untill it is
<hilocurado> hola muchachos!
<vinny> hola :)
<kairox87> hello everyone can someone help about how to make partition in kubuntu 14.10 alongside windows 8 on installation please.
<vinny> you want to dual boot win8 and kubuntu
<kairox87> yes i want to shrink the partition first in kubuntu but this is the probleme i didn't find a way to do it on installation
<vinny> you can do it from the live medea ,,,,,, with kdepartition manager in kickoff>system ,,,,,,,,BUT I would use the win8 partition utilaty to do the shrinking
<kairox87> yes i would do it from windows 8 but he tel me that there is an error in the parition so i say maybe i should do it from kbuntu
<vinny> shrink in windows ,,, run CHKDSK  then think of instaling ,,,,,,,,,+ you have UEFI to think of and the secure boot thing
<vinny> if you have an error in windows ,,,,do the CHKDSK thing first
<kairox87> yes i have a dell laptop
<kairox87> yes i already did the test but i think because i don't have a origine version of windows that's why he don't le me but i'm note sure
<vinny> you half to scedule the disk check for a reboot ,,,,it cant check and repare the runing system
<kairox87> can you explain how to do it more please
<vinny> lets see ,,,,,havent been in windows in a wile ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, hummmmm ,,, my computer>right click C:drive>properties>tools tab > check disk for errors check auto fix ,,,click ok/apply ,,,,it will have a popup to do it on a reboot ,,,click OK and reboot
<kairox87> think's that's exactely what i did but i just  start to hate that win 8 when he reboot nothing happen he doesn't repair anything
<vinny> ya you should see it hapening ,,,,,,,,,,terminal text and all
<kairox87> think's for the help i think that's wher i'am right now i'am some kind of blocked.
<vinny> you can allso try booting to safe moad ,,,,,,,F8 wile starting the box ,,,,,select comand prompt and do CHKDSK -h
<vinny> or -help
<vinny> to see what the repare switch is
<vinny> I think it may be /p or /f
<vinny> or \p or \f
<vinny> cant remember
<kairox87> think's i will try it right now i don't have other choice
<vinny> K
<kairox87> i will leave you think's you very much for the help god bye.
<vinny> welcom hope it helps
<Finetundra> where would I ask questions about lxqt on kubuntu?
<Mneuro> What is the best way to cleanly replace Kubuntu with Ubuntu mate desktop?
<Mneuro> I am worried that if i remove kubuntu-desktop after i install mate-desktop that it will be messy
<Viperisthebest> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers with the .run file from the nvidia website but I get the error "The Distributions pre-install script has failed."
<Viperisthebest> Why does the pre-install script fail?
<Viperisthebest> Anyone here?
<qdata> been a very long time since I did the .run thing with the nvidia
<qdata> my guess is either it is looking at your distro version and not recognizing it
<qdata> such might be the case if you were trying this with the 15.04 beta, wild guess on my part
<qdata> the other common reasons are you don't have the build tools and/or the correct kernel headers. But these usually give a better descriptive error
<Viperisthebest> on this one website it says to install build-essential, linux-source, and linux-headers-generic before installing the driver
<qdata> and the headers need to match your running kernel
<Viperisthebest> they will if I install the linux headers i guess
<qdata> why not just install the package?
<kk> hello
<Viperisthebest> What package qdata?
<qdata> the nvidia driver
<Viperisthebest> I would be but that other stuff needs installed first
<qdata> I use Muon Package Manager myself
<Viperisthebest> I'm using Kubuntu 14.10 stable
<kk> I have installed kubunutu x64 on windows 8 laptop, UEFI mode, but I selected either "/" partition, or bios_grub partiotion(don't remember). I am able to load from usb. How can I add ubuntu to UEFI boot menu
<qdata> the driver through the package manager is already built - you don't need the other stuff
<Viperisthebest> You mean the muon package manager lets you install the nvidia graphics driver?
<qdata> yes
<qdata> these are prebuilt, already compiled
<qdata> I use 14.10 too
<qdata> running nvidia-331
<Viperisthebest> I use virtualbox, it has hardware and 3d acceleration now
<qdata> so is your 14.10 install the host or is it a guest?
<Viperisthebest> a guest
<Viperisthebest> guest is the virtual machine right
<qdata> then you can't install the nvidia driver because it is not seeing the nvidia hardware, but rather the synthetic artificial vbox one
<Viperisthebest> What is the artificial one called?
<qdata> on some hardware and cpu combinations and later versions of virtualbox there is PCI passthrough. This would allow for you to "see" the nvidia hardware card directly
<qdata> VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<qdata> is how it shows in a WinXP VM
<Viperisthebest> How do you activate the PCI passthrough
<qdata> the PCI passthrough thing would really be for using a second video card so it could be attached to a guest  while the host OS used the first one
<qdata> your cpu and motherboard hardwares have to support certain virtualization extensions for it to work. You would need to research this first.
<Viperisthebest> Why couldn't I install the graphics drivers on it? Does virtualization have to be enabled in my bios?
<qdata> I tried it once with only one video card in the machine and it hard locked, trashed some of the file system in the process so I never tried it again
<qdata> because the entire point of virtualization is to create a "logical" machine
<qdata> you should probably spend a little quality time with the virtualbox docs
<qdata> what virtualbox "presents" to a guest machine is NOT the hardware on your motherboard
<Viperisthebest> I could just install kubuntu on a different harddrive and boot it when I want to play linux games
<Viperisthebest> if I did that I wouldn't get the error when using the .run file
<qdata> true - but I know next to nothing about gaming
<qdata> but if a game is expecting the binary blob drivers for performance reasons running it in a VM guest isn't going to cut it
<qdata> and the only reason for messing with the .run is if your game requires a newer version of driver which isn't packaged
<qdata> otherwise just install the package
<Viperisthebest> from muon right
<qdata> or CLI even, apt-get
<qdata> whichever package manager you like best, Muon and the like are simply GUI front-ends for apt-get
<qdata> do man apt-get and look at what it says
<Viperisthebest> If a game is ported to Linux with the Eon wrapper is it the same as running it native?
<qdata> that I do not know
<Viperisthebest> I'm saving up to build a 4k res gaming pc, Do you think it is worth it?
<qdata> probably not quite yet
<Viperisthebest> Why do you think so?
<qdata> just read about google trying out some 4k streaming video stuff and the jist was it's not quite ready for prime time yet
<qdata> but my feeling is we are right around the corner for it real soon now
<Viperisthebest> worth it to build one next year then?
<qdata> 4k res gaming is going to be expensive hardware
<qdata> my own feeling is to wait a year or two, let the really rich shake out the problems, then when companies negin to mass market maybe the teething pains might be somewhat ironed out
<qdata> if you are rich and have lots of money I'd say splurge but most can't really afford it
<Viperisthebest> If I ever decide to build one I'm getting the Geforce GTX Titan X SLI
<qdata> better use of money to wait until 4k becomes a commodity, prices will come down to the 'everyman' range and kinks will be ironed out before spending
<qdata> yeah - stuff 4 of those bad boys in a box and it'll heat the room in winter  :-)
<qdata> I'm just saying I can't pretend to have that kind of money, I just have to make do with what I can afford but since I'm not a gamer that's relatively easy
<Viperisthebest> 4 would be overkill but of course I would get plenty of cooling before doing it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`
<MoonUnit`> my wallet is crying this morning, ordered the samsung galaxy s6 edge (64GB green).
<yossarianuk> made a bug report about the ubuntu-bug bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1437803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437803 in apport (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 15.04 ubuntu-bug broken - File "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde", line 43 from PyQt5 uic ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> \o/
<lordievader> !cookies | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<lordievader> !cookies yossarianuk
<lordievader> Hmm, how did that thing work.
<lordievader> !helpersnack | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lordievader> Ha!
<yossarianuk> oddly cookie monster is on tv right now.....
<lordievader> Hihi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MoonUnit`> hi
<BluesKaj> hi MoonUnit`
<lordievader> o/
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Graf_Westerholt
<patarok> hi!
<patarok> Please tell me how do i connect two external displays to my HP Pavillion g series notebook which is running Kubuntu Utopic. I have both external displays connected. One is an old low resolution TFT with a VGA(D-Sub) connector and the other one is a merely new samsung TV with HDMI in.
<patarok> xrandr shows both of the external displays connected and the values for each.
<patarok> in Kubuntus(respectively KDE 4's) System Preferences in the section Display configuration i can see all 3 Displays. But when i check the box on the HDMI connected Samsung Flatscreen TV  the HDMI Display in "Display Configuration" gets greyed out.
<patarok> VGA and internal both seem to work properly.
<patarok> HDMI connected TV worked flawlessly until one connects the low-res VGA Display
<patarok> any ideas?
<patarok> the only idea i had until now was to reboot.
<patarok> any display pros in here?
<lordievader> patarok: Do I read it correctly that you cannot have all of them enabled at the same time?
<travnewmatic> need help, attemtpting to multiboot on one hd windows 7, utopic, and vivid, with the linux distros each having their own / partition, but sharing /boot and /home and swap
<travnewmatic> os-prober does indeed see windows and vivid from utopic
<travnewmatic> but when i do grub-install /dev/sda the menu generated still only includes Windows and Utopic
<travnewmatic> http://pastebin.com/ARB5G4H1
<Felishia> chrome crashes KDE :<
<Felishia> but works fine on fluxbox
<Felishia> it's like the whole lightdm that crashes
<Felishia> I tried restarting it but it doesn't even work
<Felishia> I have to restart my pc
<travnewmatic> neeed gruuuub haaaaalpz
<travnewmatic> http://pastebin.com/NaU3NwPW
<travnewmatic> its not putting a vivid entry in grub.cfg, despite it showing up in the output of those commands
<Unit193> travnewmatic: No need to crosspost.
<lordievader> travnewmatic: Could you post your grub config? (/boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<travnewmatic> i'd be happy to
<lordievader> Ah. yes. Lets continue in #ubuntu+1
<Unit193> lordievader: Since you are also in #ubuntu+1, you may want to join in there?
<Unit193> Bah.
<vinny> travnewmatic - you dont half to run os-prober as a separet command with update-grub ,,,,,,,,,,,,,unless you have it turned off in /etc/default/grub
<travnewmatic> vinny, that makes sense, also this discussion has continued in #ubuntu+1 if you are interested :)
<GhostOfLegends> Hello
<GhostOfLegends> I am new to the Ubuntu OS. What resources are there available I can use to learn more about Ubuntu features and commands
<Nushif> Heya quicklike and specific question ... I am trying to disable a 3g transceiver on a netbook via software, but can't find where to do that.
<Nushif> And the FAQ doesn't really talk about disabling specific system components. 8(
<Guest9619> hey
<jedrek_> hi! I've just installed Kubuntu and I can't login from login screen - after typing password and clicking enter it turns black and then comes back to original state, can you help me?
<jedrek_> switching to console, logging in there and starting x server works
<jedrek_> anybody here?
<ahoneybun> yep
<jedrek_> I'll paste my previous messages
<jedrek_> I've just installed Kubuntu and I can't login from login screen - after typing password and clicking enter it turns black and then comes back to original state, can you help me?
<jedrek_> switching to console, logging in there and starting x server works
<jedrek_> any ideas?
#kubuntu 2016-03-28
<sysop2> hi, I how do I force kde5 into tablet mode? so I tried booting my tablet without a keyboard  hooked up and it does not put a onscreen keyboard on the screen like I have read it supposed to.
<sysop2> I am running 16.04
<sysop2> also tried it under 15.10, upgraded to see if that would help
<sysop2> on the lock screen I mean.
<redditlukls> Hi.
<D-rex> why cant i delete files off my USB..I cant change permissons either
<D-rex> nm
<bob2021> hey.... I had to reinstall and now akonadi won't startup.  can anyone help?
<bob2021> hey.... I had to reinstall and now akonadi won't startup.  can anyone help?
<bob2021> hey valorie
<valorie> hello bob2021
<bob2021> how have you been valorie?
<valorie> good
<valorie> just got back from visiting my father in his nursing home
<valorie> how are you?
<bob2021> i'm ok
<bob2021> actually i had a shitty few days to be honest val
<valorie> a non-working akonadi sounds rather bad
<valorie> I don't use kmail for a few years, so I have no help to advise
<bob2021> valorie: yeah  it was bad --- basically, I had to reinstall ubuntu from scratch because my root drive crashed.  but /usr didn't crash, so i was able to keep the old /usr, but now they're out of sync a little
<valorie> why would you keep an old /usr?
<valorie> not good to mess with such stuff
<valorie> ~/ is worth saving, certainly
<valorie> otherwise, I don't know what I would advise at this point
<bob2021> valorie: /usr had some things i didn't want to muck with that are kind of technical. but you get the idea of what happened
<valorie> reinstallation with no effort to keep that
<valorie> certain files, i see
<valorie> but not all of /usr
<valorie> that just sounds like Trouble
<bob2021> everything else works :)
<valorie> ok
<krakenskulls> i'm having a tough time with nvidia drivers :/ first, i tried to manually install their .run package. This wasn't successful and I'm back to using nouveau. But now, when I select a proprietary driver in Additional Drivers and reboot, I get stuck at a text login. I think what happens is nouveau gets blacklisted automatically, but the nvidia kernel module fails to load, so booting halts
<krakenskulls> the only way out is to purge all nvidia packages and reboot... back into nouveau
<bob2021> kraken: what gpu is it?
<bob2021> is there more than one gpu?
<krakenskulls> GTX 880?
<krakenskulls> no, just one.. well, theres an onboard (mobo) one too
<bob2021> kraken: are you sure that the mobo one doesn't require nouveau?
<krakenskulls> im trying to run some CUDA software. if i just do apt-get install nvidia-352 (or whatever), that *should* have loaded the kernel module, right?
<bob2021> that's what i do.  don't touch apt-install for cuda man.
<krakenskulls> bob2021: nothing is plugged into the mobo one
<krakenskulls> sorry i misspoke. its not CUDA, it's openCL
<bob2021> doesn't matter what's plugged into it.  the kernel sees it on boot and loads the required driver to it can ask what's up.  then nouveau is in memory and it refuses to load nvidia
<bob2021> why would you use opencl?
<krakenskulls> oclHashCat's latest experimental build uses that instead of cuda
<bob2021> kraken: well, he's wrong
<bob2021> opencl is a fraction as efficient as cuda
<krakenskulls> i'm afraid to blacklist nouveau because i might dig myself a hole i cant get out of
<bob2021> you won't -- what's most likely to happen is that it'll keep loading nouveau even after you blacklist it.
<bob2021> in any event, there's no way for you to use nvidia unless nouveau is blacklisted
<bob2021> but you shouldn't be using nvidia from the repo
<krakenskulls> i swear before this whole mess sstarted i had nvidia working from Additional Drivers
<bob2021> what version of kubuntu are you running?
<krakenskulls> 14.04
<bob2021> the first thing is to see if your mobo card is messing it up.  then you can blacklist nouveau and then install nvidia from the download on their website.  and don't play with opencl, its stupid and ugly.
<krakenskulls> lol!@ well they have a cuda version that i'll probably fall back to
<bob2021> and trust me - you're talking to a guy currently staring at $7000 worth of gpu's, plus the Titan X that's displaying this window, so I probably know what i'm talking about
<krakenskulls> see, all this trouble started when i tried to install the latest download from nvidia tho
<bob2021> well you shouldn't have done that
<krakenskulls> but thats what you are saying
<krakenskulls> from their site
<bob2021> rule one of GPU computing:  if your system is processing what you want, don't install anything just leave it the f alone
<bob2021> you broke rule 1.  now we have to fix it
<krakenskulls> hahaha! yeah really, this is my main box too! i really shouldn't have touched a thing
<krakenskulls> i just cant rip this card out right now and put it elsewhere, i need to run my 4k monitor!
<valorie> krakenskulls: make a backup, then you will feel under less stress
<valorie> one can always reinstall
<valorie> it's quick, easy, and if you have a backup.... you'll be fine
<krakenskulls> i'd like to, but i donno what tool to use.. theres too many! rsync?
<krakenskulls> i miss Norton Ghost
<valorie> rsync is best, yes
<valorie> ick, I don't miss any gui crap from windows
<valorie> and I'm a grandma
<krakenskulls> im so used to reinstalls, i just wipe every time something goes wrong.. this time tho, ive really got things set up the way i like
<krakenskulls> what about this line from dmesg
<krakenskulls> "nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel"
<krakenskulls> does that mean anything or is it normal
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/04/rsync-level-expert.html
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/03/rsync-and-backup-success.html
<acheron88> that line is normal
<valorie> my experiences
<krakenskulls> thanks valorie. i think i will at least *attempt* a backup before i go messing with anything further
<bob2021> kraken its normal.  it means that nvidia isn't open source, so once it was loaded the whole kernel became non-GNU or whatever
<bob2021> its a licensing/open-source thing
<valorie> rsync is awesome
<bob2021> backups are for cowards
<valorie> pfff
<krakenskulls> ok.. i was trying to examine logs to figure out why my system booted into a text environment afte rinstalling the nvidia driver
<valorie> it's like putting your toolbox in your trunk -- if you have it, you won't need it
<valorie> if you don't, guess what?
<krakenskulls> well, and i have a big fat synology NAS just sitting around idle
<krakenskulls> aha. i think yr onto something bob2021.. lsmod reveals this:
<krakenskulls> video                  20480  2 i915,nouveau
<krakenskulls> and i915 is Intel graphics (onboard)
<bob2021> well that's what i'd expect, but you should google to see what drivers support it
<krakenskulls> well thanks, you guys have been great. i'm going to head to bed and attack this thing tomorrow
<dima__> i have bugs with fonts in muon discover
<Guest12284> 有人在吗？
<Guest12284> hello,everbody
<duobix> so right now I'm trying a touch-only device with 15.10
<duobix> Is there some sort of on-screen keyboard in plasma?
<johnflux> what do I run to get kwin and the kicker thing back after they have crashed?
<acheron88> in plasma 4 or 5?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sbivol> Hi, I'm currently testing Kubuntu 16.04, and the Audio VOlume tray widget does not allow moving apps to different output devices
<sbivol> has this feature been moved to some other place?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah yes, I believe you'll find that
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: System > System Settings > Multimedia > Audio
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: It's part of the KDE controls now, I think
<sbivol> I simply want to move Firefox sounds to a bluetooth headset, while leaving all the other sound settings unchanged
<sbivol> it was possible in 14.04
<sbivol> something like this: click Kmix -> right click Firefox in the list -> Move-> Bluetooth headset
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Sure. There have been lots and lots of changes since 14.04, new frameworks, plasma all that stuff
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Sounds like a really useful feature, might be worth just raising a feature / bug report at bugs.kde.org
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: In the meanwhile the control panel will let you configure this
<sbivol> yeah, the control panel does that, but permanently and system-wide...
<sbivol> the tragedy/comedy of all this is that I bought my first bluetooth headset a week before installing 16.04 over 14.04
<sbivol> :)
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: It would definetly be worth raising that bug then.
<sbivol> thank you, I will serach the bug trackers, maybe someone else already reported that, since I have no idea when exactly had this feature disappeared
<sbivol> *search
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Cool, thanks, I will take a look later too, as that is a feature I would like to use. I didn't actually discover that in 14.04
<renn0xtk9> how to get full icon support of rhythmbox under Kubuntu ?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hmmm. interesting question.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Rythmnbox uses GTK, so this might be an issue
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Have you had a play around with Amarok ? The interface is very different but it has all the features of Rythmnbox
<renn0xtk9> telegram I had a 5 years play around with a 15+ unsolved bug reports with amarok ;)
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Oh dear 😞
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: /me wishes he hadn't asked
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I'll take a look at the Bugs for Amarok later, did you have any particularly critical ones, that were a MUST FIX ?
<renn0xtk9> I have always had problem regarding playlists and datbase collection lastly I tried to add a song to a xspf playlist stored on the harddrive, i erased all the content of the playlist
<renn0xtk9> all sorts of things like that
<renn0xtk9> so I quit
<renn0xtk9> tried clementine, whic apparently does not handle playlists in a much better way if it handle it at all
<renn0xtk9> rhythmbox seems very good, it is just that it lacks the icon under kubuntu
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Well, I will look into what the maintenance status is with Amarok.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: You might be able to add the icon via kmenuedit
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: which you can run from Alt+Space i.e kickoff
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hope that helps
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: 😃
<renn0xtk9> no I am talking the icons inside the app itself
<renn0xtk9> i.e. :  http://wstaw.org/m/2016/03/28/plasma-desktopsJ2144.png
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to that one, maybe someone else might 😞
<renn0xtk9> no worries thks
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: what about Clementine?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: those should change I would think, maybe change the icon set to something else then back to breeze?
<lordievader> Looks like you are missing some gtk packages.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: though the names for the buttons might be different
<lordievader> This might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/579447/kubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-why-do-gtk-apps-look-ugly
<renn0xtk9> clementin is fine except i don't understand how to create a playlist in the playlist tab
<lordievader> renn0xtk9: Oh, you make a playlist by adding things the the play queue. Then you save that playqueue as a playlist.
<renn0xtk9> lordievader : then it ask you to save as an xspf files but that won't appear on the playlist tab : http://wstaw.org/m/2016/03/28/plasma-desktopPu2144.png if i click on the save icon of the right panel (qeue) i get a dialogbox to save the file but that wil never appear on the left tab (playlist tab)
<lordievader> Ah, now I remember. This was the stupid way Clementine does its playlists.
<lordievader> If you want your playlists to show up in the playlist tab you need to favorite play queues. Normally you don't even see this button with just one playlist...
<lordievader> So hit ctrl + n, switch back to the original playlist and hit the star button.
<renn0xtk9> lordievader excellent ! thks !
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> so, what's the news about Kubuntu 16.04? I know Kubuntu had a falling out with Canonical, and as far as I understand the Ubuntu 16.04 announcement did not contain info on Kubuntu?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: HI
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: No falling out with Kubuntu
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: all good, we have the Beta 2 candidates ready to try out if you fancy giving them a go
<rysiek|pl> ah
<rysiek|pl> cool
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ubuntu flavours have all moved on the ubuntu website, that's probably why you didn't see them
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rysiek|pl> hi BluesKaj
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: http://kubuntu.org/news/
<rysiek|pl> telegram: thanks, that's very helpful
<BluesKaj> hi rysiek|pl
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Beta 2 details are there, and also the upcoming Party that you may be interested in
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: 😃
 * rysiek|pl is testing Tanglu these days, but I think I'd rather get back to Kubuntu
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Sick_Rimmit
<ky> silvio dreßler
 * rysiek|pl might spin up a Kubuntu Beta2, because why the heck not
<Arran> Hallo
<BluesKaj> hi Arran
<Arran> OK, I have a small problem. I want to spend the egg-timer a sound. So I open the Settings and tick the OK at execute command. I put in the path to the sound:usr/share/sounds/eigene/dog-barking but is does not work. Any idea?
<Arran> Or, in other words, how do I have to write a command?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Can you play those files from something else, say Amarok for example
<Arran> Yes. Even from Sound in KAlarm.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hmm....
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Thinks...
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: It might be worth trying to run egg-timer from the terminal with strace
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: strace will spit lots of info back about what the application is doing
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Which might help you see if the egg-timer is actually attempting to play the file or not
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: If it's not then it raise a bug time
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: bugs.kde.org
<Arran> Egg-timer is a widget and does not listed in the program list.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah right then that'll be why it can't play the sounds then I expect
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: It's a Plasma Widget
<Arran> OK, Thank you.
<RiotingPacifist> closing my lid my computer wakes itself up, but it works fine with pm-suspend, how do i tell kde to use pm-suspend instead of whatever it's using
<Arran> Hello
<Arran> @ Telegram: I found the solution: your have to type «play /path to your file» and all is well.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Oh boy, well done
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I thinking about that on the way home, I did think there has to be a way to make that work
<d9867eb> join kubuntu
<d9867eb> join ##kubuntu
<BluesKaj> d9867eb, yes you did
<d9867eb> oh i was confused
<yahyaa> can someone give me some assistance in installing kubuntu on an Acer Aspire 3000 laptop, please?
<RiotingPacifist> yahyaa: what's the issue, not got an aspire but if it's something common maybe
<genii> yahyaa: Do you have access to another machine which is already running linux, or is this the only machine you have access to, and if so what OS is currently on it
<yahyaa> yes the one im using now
<yahyaa> @genii: I normally never have an issue with this, but now im just stumped!
<genii> yahyaa: Then the basic procedure is... download the Kubuntu ISO image for AMD64. Then obtain a USB stick which is larger than the image, and use the dd command to copy the image onto the USB stick. After that you should be able to boot the Aspire to the USB stick and install it.
<yahyaa> when I try that it always says there is a boot error
<genii> yahyaa: Did you check the MD5 or SHA hashes for the image you downloaded?
<genii> work, AFK a few minutes
<yahyaa> are u refering to the check sum
<Novell> yes the checksum
<yahyaa> yes i have
<genii> Apologies on lag, back and forth from computer
<genii> yahyaa: The basic checklist is: check that the image is good. check that the USB stick is good. make sure you run sync or porperly eject it before pulling it out of the computer you are creating it on, so theres no unwritten data. If all these things check out, then the next move is to investigate the error it reports
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Calling testers: A French translation issue in Calligra, needs a quick check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1562877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562877 in calligra (Ubuntu) "(Xenial, Openbox) texts fail to display the ^ right on the letters in French in Qt applications" [Undecided,New]
<sij> hai
<soee> hiho sij
<leumas> Hi All, having a very hard time installing Steam on my PC, Kubuntu 15.10, any link or helpon how to solve this. I installed via apt.
<sick_rimmit> leumas: Did it complete the install, or give you errors ? If errors can you pastebin the output
<leumas> sick_rimmit: it did complete the installation, just cant start it up
<sick_rimmit> Hmmm, have you rebooted ( not that you should need to )
<leumas> sick_rimmit: i have
<leumas> sick_rimmit: pls how do i pastebin?
<sick_rimmit> OK, I have never used steam.. but...
<leumas> sick_rimmit: am getting a warnng msg if i paste it directly
<sick_rimmit> Open a Konsole ( Terminal )
<sick_rimmit> Type: which steam
<sick_rimmit> you should get something like /usr/bin/steam returned
<sick_rimmit> if so then try typing steam
<sick_rimmit> i.e try to run it from the terminal.
<leumas> i have done that but the error msg is very long
<Novell> steam worked out of the box for me
<sick_rimmit> Hopefully it will spit out some errors
<sick_rimmit> !info pastebin
<ubottu> Package pastebin does not exist in wily
<Novell> I'm even using it on 16.04 without any issue
<sick_rimmit> !info paste
<ubottu> Package paste does not exist in wily
<sick_rimmit> !help pastebin
<sick_rimmit> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha
<sick_rimmit> OK copy your output and paste it there, then drop me the link in here :-D
<leumas> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<leumas> https://paste.kde.org/p9wbtmgwb
<leumas> sick_rimmit: i hope that worked, can you see the error?
<sick_rimmit> leumas: Do you have chromium installed ?
<sick_rimmit> Yes
<leumas> sick_rimmit: I have Google chrome
<sick_rimmit> I think it's worth checking this
<sick_rimmit> [0328/201758:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(203)] Running without the SUID sandbox! See https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxSUIDSandboxDevelopment for more information on developing with the sandbox on.
<sick_rimmit> Its line 9 from your error output.
<sick_rimmit>  2I suspect that is the cause of the later Segfault from the steam.sh script reported at line 27
<jonathan_xx> does anyone know how to change the font used by libreoffice etc. for its UI?
<leumas> Ok checking it out now
<jonathan_xx> I'm in KDE (Kubuntu 16.04) and everything looks pretty good but LO is hideous.
<leumas> sick_rimmit: are you suggesting i use chromium to fix steam?
<Fritigern> Does anybody know of an IRC client that has built-in "execute on trigger" functionality? I have looked at IRSSI and theitr trigger plugin is confusing to me, and KVirc requires me to write a script from scratch (and without scripting knowledge) so I am really looking for an IRC client that lets me execute an external command (like ./myscript.sh) when keywords X is spoken by user Y in channel Z
<drw> Fritigern: Not that I am aware of, sounds like something someone would create a bot for, not something in an IRC client
<jonathan_xx> can someone please tell me how to change the single/double click behaviour in Dolphin in KDE of 16.04?
<jonathan_xx> I'm crying here.
<delatjua> System Settings -> input devices -> mouse
<delatjua> those for general use. In dolphin, Control -> Configure Dolphin -> Navigation
<jonathan_xx> oh thank you.... there is nothing in that navigation thing anymore
<delatjua> then, I dont know. I have the change to change the clicking options there
<jonathan_xx> yes it is in the system settings now as you mentioned.
<jonathan_xx> thanks !
<jonathan_xx> I was going crazy, I keep going crazy all the time.
<delatjua> take it easy... One of the things with KDE is that there is always an option somewhere...
<delatjua> a way to configure something...
<jonathan_xx> yeah but like, the first 2-3 times I opened the Dolphin settings thing, Dolphin crashed.
<jonathan_xx> things like that quickly deplete your resources, at least for me it does.
<delatjua> ha!
<jonathan_xx> and all of the widgets that show on the kde desktop are dysfunctional except for one tiny resource monitor
<jonathan_xx> ie. the "show folder" widget will just show a small square with nothing in it, yeah there is something in it, but you can't really see what.
<jonathan_xx> the other ie. the other resource widgets are all crap, they are dysfunctional, don't actually do what they are supposed to do.
<jonathan_xx> since I don't want an empty desktop, the only viable thing now is the "show folder contents" thing.
<drw> Desktop? I haven't seen a desktop in decades...always covered with windows... :)
<jonathan_xx> show desktop is now dysfunctional, it doesn't show a clear desktop anymore, it has these corners of windows sitting in the corners of the screen that you can't even interact with.
<jonathan_xx> on the desktop there is this 3-stripe widget that you see everywhere, that gives access to some functionality, but is there a way to get rid of it?
<drw> t
<BluesKaj> jonathan_xx, no it's also a context menu for activities, desktop settings etc
<jonathan_xx> all of that is available by right-click on the desktop as well
<jonathan_xx> I don't use activities though and probably never will...............
<BluesKaj> activities has replaced the pager for virtual desktops on my system
<jonathan_xx> I was able to remove it.
<jonathan_xx> I wish I had a good wiki somewhere to record these things.
<jonathan_xx__> sudo mv org.kde.desktoptoolbox/ org.kde.desktoptoolbox-removed
<jonathan_xx__> erm.....
<jonathan_xx__> from /usr/share/plasma/packages
<jonathan_xx> is there any way to get any file information in Dolphin from the icon view without right-clicking the file?
<jonathan_xx> the icon size slider is about the most useless thing you can put into any window.
<jonathan_xx> "I'm neither slim nor shady. As a matter of fact, I find both references insulting. Now, get out of my sight before I plant my staff up your backside.".
#kubuntu 2016-03-29
<jr3d> hello
<sexonthebeach> Hello. I want to install the final beta but installation on UEFI always crash the installer, is this being fix on the latest daily iso?
<mparillo> This is the only installer bug from the final beta that I am aware of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1561051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561051 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images" [Critical,Confirmed]
<floriano> ciao
<syadmin> ciao floriano
<floriano> irc://irc.openjoke.org/A-R-E-S
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<eeos> hi BluesKaj
<eeos> How do you edit a file as root from dolphin in kubuntu? there as the option before
<BluesKaj> hi eeos
<BluesKaj> open the run command and use kdesudo path/to /file
<BluesKaj> use kate if you're dong tex or dolphin in the command after depending on whether it's textfile (kate) or a folder (dolphin)
<BluesKaj> tex=text
<BluesKaj> n the command after kdesudo
<BluesKaj> still not quite awake , on my first coffee :-)
<eeos> BluesKaj: thank you .... mmmm .... the run command?
<eeos> so it is a text file .... to be more precise it is /usr/share/bauble/db.py
<eeos> there is a bug I would like to fix .... BluesKaj
<jubo2> Hiya
<jubo2> And Thanks, Thanks for the awesome series of OS
<jubo2> I'm looking to quick-grab all apt-gettable software, all the docs and pics and whatever and the .dotdirectories (that contain all the application program settings?) from this drive
<jubo2> install Kubuntu16.04 on the 320GB
<jubo2> put contents of homedir in place incl .dotdirectories
<jubo2> and then dpkg --set-selections and hope the package names didn't include hardcoded version numbers
<jubo2> does that sound like somthing that would have chances of working?
<jubo2> It prlly not going to work 100%
<jubo2> actually I just want to grab Documents Pictures and logs and the .dotfiles and .dotdirectories
<jubo2> that way I can test more rapidly if it ends up in working condition when I don't need to wait to copy ~ 100GB junk
<jubo2> I'm not actually sure how to get that ... 'tar cvzf filename.tar.gz .*' ?
<jubo2> I mean if I put the confs from the K15.10 in place in K16.04 and then run add the KXStuidio and Spotify repos 'dpkg --set-selections' etc. the installing will prompt me if it has conflicts between having old version and maintainer of software making new conf, right?
<jubo2> This is my theory
<jubo2> But then if you got package named softwarename2 or softwarename3 that slightly breaks things
<jubo2> how do I grab only the .dotfiles and .dotdirs ?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: jubo2 Sounds like it would be a good idea to mount /home on a different partition, when you do the install
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: you could also do dd if=/home/jubo2 of=/tmp/somename.dat bs=64K
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Then once home is mounted in your new install
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: dd the somename.dat to /home/jubo2
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: and your done
<jubo2> telegram1: yeah.. that'd work
<jubo2> except I want clean install
<jubo2> I gonna try to figure out which .dotdirectories I want and which I don't
<jubo2> lots of old junk and broken settings
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: OK, so clean install /dev/sda1 / and /dev/sda2 /home
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: or you could take a look at cpio
<jubo2> So I go for .config and .local
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: man cpio
<jubo2> try with those and see what happens
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: that'll catch the .dot stuff which tar misses
<jubo2> I got a 20€ USB-to-SATA enclosure
<jubo2> plus the internal drive slides right outta the bay of the laptop when the cover is not on
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Cool, does the laptop support 2 drives
<jubo2> do I need .cache ?
<jubo2> or those are just files generated the programs as they run?
<jubo2> I go for
<jubo2> 'tar cvzf dotdirs-from-K15-10 .bash_history .bashrc .config .kde .gimp-2.8/ .local/ .bashrc .profile'
<jubo2> then grab that and a few dirs and to installing clean Kubuntu16.04
<jubo2> later piippöl
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: bye
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> i find in KDE some graphical bugs
<GreenDay> I would like KDE less hype and more stable ;)
<BluesKaj> do you have a question?
<GreenDay> Why do i have black window from time to time when resizing it?
<jubo2> ait..
<jubo2> Konversation settings seem to be working in the Kubuntu16.04 with the .dotdirs I imported
<jubo2> is it of importance if I have partially copied ~/.local/share/ ?
<jubo2> next I try to get all the apt-gettable software from the dpkg listin
<jubo2> So installation of exterenal repos it is
<jubo2> Hi.
<jubo2> When can we start asking support for Kubuntu16.04 ?
<jubo2> Seems to have some drawing problems with integrated Intel Graphics ( 2011 1st gen i5 )
<jubo2> maybe I just wait for official release. Install that clean then copy .bashrd .profile .config .kde and .ssh and dpkg --set-selections
<jubo2> cross my fingers and hope there are no librarie / deps with names like library2 or library3
<jubo2> .config and .kde should contain my settings
<jubo2> .bashrd and .profile are definate take-with-you if you've made modifications
<jubo2> .ssh has the known hosts
<jubo2> Do I need anything in ~/.local/share/ ?
<jubo2> My theory is that programs will build that up as they are installed
<genii> jubo2: #ubuntu+1 until after April 21
<jubo2> genii: you mean upgradable from old or official release of Kubuntu16.04 ?
<genii> jubo2: Support for 16.04 is in the #ubuntu+1 channel until after it hits official release on April 21st. After that, support will be in the respective channel for that flavour, like #kubuntu, #ubuntu, #lubuntu, #xubuntu, etc
<jubo2> oh ait now I get it
<Zren> What's the easiest way to test plasma 5.6? Live CD?
<Zren> Need to debug a plasmoid in it.
<sick_rimmit> Zren: Might be worth taking a look a Project Neon, it's very early phase but it might give you what you need
<Zren> Hmm. Looks like there's a Kubuntu CI image that replaces Project Neon.
<maysara_> Hi, Can I make a logical root partition and a primary home partition or vise versa?
<sick_rimmit> maysara_: Yes, you have have 4 Primary partitions, of which one must be defined as Extended, within which you can then create your logical partitions
<maysara_> sick_rimmit: so the same distro can have a logical  root and a primary partition as home?
<maysara_> a logical partition as root "
<sick_rimmit> as in logical /root and primary /home
<sick_rimmit> Yes, it's all taken care of at the disk level, the distro has doesn't care
<maysara_> Okay, thank you :)
<sick_rimmit> It's actually quite nice to have /home on a separate partition, as you can have more than one distro, but both mount the same /home
<sick_rimmit> or of course you can replace your distro, but leave /home with all your data on it ;-)
<GreenDay> [18:26] <GreenDay> Why do i have black window from time to time when resizing it?
<sick_rimmit> Graphics driver ?
<GreenDay> sick_rimmit: nvidia
<GreenDay>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<GreenDay> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 630 Rev. 2] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<sick_rimmit> Hmmm..
<GreenDay> heh
<GreenDay> bugs?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: on 16.04?
<sick_rimmit> No Hmmm.. just means I thinking
<GreenDay> 15.10
<sick_rimmit> Perhaps, I should start doing
<GreenDay> oh sry
 * sick_rimmit thinks..
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I have the 750m (laptop) and had some issues in 15.10
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: but there have been updates since I lasted tried 15.10
<sick_rimmit> I have a GeForce 9300
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: 16.04 has been bug free in the driver department
<sick_rimmit> I keep getting KWin freezing
<sick_rimmit> The newer NVidia driver is available in 16.04, perhaps this will solve these issues
<GreenDay> well i use the driver manager
<GreenDay> i can use backward driver compatible : nvidia-340-updates
<GreenDay> now its nvidia 352 used
<ratata_> HELP
<ratata_> hi
<GreenDay> good night
<GreenDay> sick_rimmit: ;)
#kubuntu 2016-03-30
<em> Look at this, very often when I resume using Kubuntu after I've not been using it a while, my entire desktop is messed up with random stuff all over and added randomly to the  pannel: http://i.imgur.com/0wYFlY3.jpg
<em> basically no one can explain this one but I think it makes kubuntu unuseable, sad to say.
<puzzud> 3.13.0-83-generic kill anyone else's nvidia?
<valorie> em: woah
<JediMaster> hi guys, I can consistently break the window manager by taking a screenshot, every time I take a screenshot, which takes both 4k monitors in one image, so I set it to retake the screenshot with the window under the cursor, as I do, the window decorations all vanish (top bar, resize etc) from every window, any idea what causes it to crash, or how to debug it a bit more?
<JediMaster> I can recover from it by hitting alt-f2 then running konsole then: nohup kwin_x11 --replace &
<JediMaster> I can also verify it doesn't break it if I just take a normal screenshot and save it, it's only the Capture mode: Window Under Cursor while taking a screenshot of Google Chrome
<JediMaster> kist did it again and got a Segmentation fault with a core dump
<JediMaster> however it seemed to recover the window manager as everything flickered
<hateball> JediMaster: is this 15.10 ?
<JediMaster> hateball, yes
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi em
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Have you tried using the Lock Widgets function
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I had this trouble too
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: So I  set my desktop up with all my widgets, and then locked them
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Be interesting to know if that works for you on 16.04
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: 😃
<Aaran> Hi, I just installed kubuntu-desktop and was wondering if there is a fix for the missing icon images in the "start menu"
<hateball> Aaran: What objects are missing icons?
<Aaran> Firefox
<Aaran> Thunderbird, imagemagik, Additional Drivers
<Aaran> to name a few
<hateball> hmmm, how odd
<hateball> Aaran: are the icons missing if you press alt+space to bring up krunner, then type firefox?
<Aaran> for applications firefox webbrowser yes,  however the shortcut its finding in the windows section does have an icon
<hateball> Aaran: can you rightclick the "start menu" and edit it
<hateball> See if you can locate the firefox entry and change the icon
<Aaran> All I see is remove and sort if I right click
<hateball> Aaran: I am talking about the menu itself, not the entries in it
<hateball> the button for it
<Aaran> Ok well from that menu "KDE Menu Editor" I can see a firefox icon
<Aaran> Strange I can choose another icon which works but if I pick firefox it just displays a blank icon
<Aaran> Ugh I will leave it until after lunch, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yossarianuk> Hi - running 15.10, I have a Asus laptop with hybrid graphics (optimus?) intel integrated and nvidia discrete - if I install the nvidia driver (any version) I just get a black screen on reboot (most of the time, randomly it works)
<yossarianuk> sounds like this -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343674
<ubottu> KDE bug 343674 in general "Plasma is brought down by libqxcb segfaults with the screen locked & switched off" [Grave,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<hateball> yossarianuk: tried 364.12 from PPA?
<yossarianuk> Yes
<hateball> :/
<yossarianuk> dmesg shows sddm crash
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, got nvidia-prime installed ?
<yossarianuk> yes I have
<BluesKaj> which gpu , yossarianuk?
<yossarianuk> nvidia = 960M
<hateball> yossarianuk: those comments on the bug about kscreen, are they relevant for you?
<BluesKaj> ahh yeah , a constant problem those 960 and 970Ms
<yossarianuk> hateball: possibly, I tried removing   .local/share/kscreen and sometimes it loads
<yossarianuk> not tried other desktops yet - is this an sddm bug ?
<yossarianuk> And is this likely to be fixed in 1604?
<hateball> Well you're about to find out soon :p
<yossarianuk> hateball: very true...
<yossarianuk> are you aware is it a kde/sddm only issue?
<hateball> I've no idea, as I dont use any hybrid graphics
<hateball> I have no issues with my nvidia desktop, fwiw
<yossarianuk> i have nvidia on my desktop also (and have had for over 10 years) and its fine
<yossarianuk> this is a new work laptop..
<yossarianuk> I guess one way of finding out would be to install ubuntu...
<yossarianuk> as its a work laptop i don't really need nvidia however its annoying that i'm wasting 2GB of VGA ram i could be using..
<GreenDay> hello
<hateball> yossarianuk: if you feel adventurous you could do-release-upgrade -d, see if 16.04 works better
<yossarianuk> hateball: its my work laptop so cannot really unfortunately
<meena> can someone please tell me how to get rid of this: https://i.imgur.com/Hz0fhVA.png
<meena> i've already uninstalled plasma-discover, plasma-discover-updates, software-properties-kde, and whatnot, and this thing still keeps popping up
<meena> I DON"T WANT FLASH. for realz.
<hateball> I am trying to remember what the name of that package is
<hateball> update... helper... notifier... something
<hateball> meena: ah yes, kubuntu-notification-helper
<meena> update-notifier-common ← ?
 * meena kills it all with fire
<meena> hateball: i'm fine with getting notifications for crashes and stuff, but not for… this.
<hateball> I've only removed kubuntu-notification-helper and havent missed anything I can recall
<hateball> there was some bug in 15.10 that caused me to have to remove it iirc
<hateball> and then I just... never installed it again
<meena> omg. i can make it all go away. with one click. http://i.imgur.com/2ynkRj8.png
<meena> thanks hateball, and because i haven't had enough today, i'ma reboot again,…
<hateball> :D
<meena> I AM FREEEEE!
<meena> now to find out why reboots take literally forever.
 * meena looks at /var/log/boot.log
 * meena cries
<scag> Hi, whats the default login manager with kde? I have some conflict somewhere which is causing a black screen at login if you leave it too long
<lordievader> meena: Perhaps 'sudo systemd-analyze blame' can tell you.
<scag> I have 4 packages which appear when looking for login manager in synaptic package manager "login" "gnome-session-bin" "kde-config-sddm" "gnome-session-common"
<scag> Should I get rid of the nome related ones?
<scag> *gnome
<hateball> scag: if you are on 15.10, you should be using sddm and nothing else
<meena> hateball: i disagree :( sddm doesn't let you set x options to fix up dpi. i had to install lightdm for that
<scag> Ok well there is something causing a conflict whats the best way to figure out whats causing the black screen at login prompt
<meena> because in the year of our linux desktop, 2016, x still doesn't know what your dpi should be… or that it should enable subpixel rendering on lcd screens.
<hateball> meena: Right, I should have said "it's the default in kubuntu"
<hateball> and if you choose anything else, you should know why :)
<jubo2> Kubuntu16.04: Really good idea to make 2 rows of apps in the panel. I like to keep it bigger so I can see the CPU load, speed and and memory usage with numbers and graphics
<meena> hateball: ay, sorry. still bitter about this one. i've used this laptop for 4 years now, and only for half a year can i read things on it
<hateball> heh
<meena> lordievader: btw, that's good for booting, but not for powering down.
<lordievader> Ah, did I jump to conclusions, sorry ;)
<lordievader> I suppose you could spit through the logs of the previous boot.
<meena> lordievader: the thing that takes longest at bootup is me typing in crypt password and kwallet
<lordievader> Heh, same here. I am the slowest factor in the boot process.
<meena> ok. so… how do i do that? journalctl? blah?
<lordievader> meena: First check if the logs of previous boots are available: journalctl --list-boots
<lordievader> If there are journalctl -b -1 for the previous boot.
<meena>  0 9e30cce947794ceb972c619e0391a1c6 Mit 2016-03-30 16:23:25 CEST—Mit 2016-03-30 16:28:14 CEST
<meena> lordievader: so, how do i make them available?
<lordievader> If it is just zero then journald is not setup to save logs to disk.
<lordievader> Edit /etc/systemd/journald.conf
<meena> that's a great default. glad i'm not running this thing on a server…
<lordievader> Never really understood why it defaults to volatile...
<meena> lordievader:  Defaults to "auto".
<lordievader> That usually selects volatile ;)
 * meena reboots again la la
<meena> here we go. https://gist.github.com/8be40adf1061ca84ca81476d967d9664
<lordievader> It times out on a couple of dm's.
<meena> those are the two disks that i have in my luks setup.
<meena> do i have to reorder something?
<lordievader> Err, I'm not really sure how to fix these kinds of problems.
<meena> lemme wrap my head around this… mess.
<meena> ok so: /dev/sdb1 → efi, /dev/sdb2 → /boot. /dev/sdb3 + /dev/sda1 == cryptsetup. which then provides /dev/dm-0 and /dev/dm-2 respectively, which are then together in a pv and vg and make up / and swap
<lordievader> What I think is that systemd tries to unmount something which is still in use or something.
<meena> that's exactly it. it cannot unmount /dev/dm-0 and /dev/dm-2 before it hasn't unmounted everything else.
<localuser> Could someone please explain how I enable ldap username/password entry at the sddm login screen?
<meena> localuser: see /etc/sddm.conf
<localuser> because its only showing localuser and I am having to login with that and not my ldap credentials
<localuser> I looked in there but did not see anything I also tried google without any success
<meena> oh, ldap.
<localuser> I tried this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/222626/allow-username-input-sddm-ldap-kerberos
<localuser> but could not get it to work
<localuser> Method 2, I could not find the SDDM init script to try method 1
<meena> localuser: how's your ldap setup?
<localuser> connecting using something called centrify
<localuser> It worked fine in the gnome login manager and the lightdm login manager
<localuser> I think if I can just have the option to input username and password rather than an icon for "localuser" than it would be fine
<localuser> cd /etc/rc.d
<localuser> ls
<localuser> uups ...
<localuser> its ok I will just swap over to LXDM, thanks anywa
<eeos> what is the default root password in mariaDB in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> eeos, there isn't one unless you gave it a pw
<eeos> BluesKaj: mmmm .... OK, so how do you login????
<eeos> BluesKaj: if you try to ogin as any other user, the access is denied.
<BluesKaj> eeos, probly with sudo then your user pw
<eeos> BluesKaj: I have kept the deafult installation.
<eeos> sudo mysql?
<BluesKaj> akonadi-server
<BluesKaj> ?
<eeos> BluesKaj: why akonadi?
<BluesKaj> eeos, nm, thought you were using kmail PIM etc
<lordievader> eeos: With 'mysql -u root' you don't get access to your db?
<KNRO_> any PPA for 5.6 for 16.04?
<BluesKaj> KNRO_, not yet
<eeos> BluesKaj: OK .... did sudo mysql
<eeos> BluesKaj: then created a user and granted all priviliges on the db ....
<eeos> BluesKaj: I would say better info and an installation process where ti does require root password would be useful, instead of relying on guesswork + sudo ....
<lordievader> eeos: For that you have documentation... no guesswork involved.
<lordievader> Besides you shouldn't need sudo for running a mysql-client.
<KNRO_> BluesKaj: I presume 5.6 will not make to to 16.04 so we'd have to rely on some PPA?
<eeos> lordievader: unless the documentation is not accessible through google, I could not find it .... and as you can see from the results of searchers, there are thousands of people who had the same problem
<eeos> lordievader: so it must be an issue for everybody
<eeos> lordievader: I had to use sudo mysql .... it is impossible to login using "mysql"
<lordievader> eeos: Like I said 'mysql -u root'.
<eeos> lordievader: as said, it does not work at all
<lordievader> The user argument defaults to the user executing the command, with sudo that is root hence '$ mysql -u root' and '# mysql' is the same.
<eeos> lordievader: no, it s not and it does not work
<lordievader> Hmm, odd.
<eeos> lordievader: ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost
<eeos> lordievader: this is what you get
<eeos> lordievader: really do not understand the reason to make things so complicated and user unfriendly
<clueskee> hi folks
<eeos> to clarify, I have more than 10year experience as system admin .... I would like to live like a noob for 4 weeks, to see what it is like .... I am two weeks in, and I have to say that it is really hard .... we are making life nigh to impossible
<clueskee> how to install everpad(evernote client) on kubuntu 15.10? i google it but found nothing
<clueskee> how to install everpad(evernote client) on kubuntu 15.10? i google it but found nothing
<genii> clueskee: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvbn-rm/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install everpad
<clueskee> sudo apt install everpad not working
<clueskee> it tell that can't find everpad :<
<genii> Let me check the ppa
<genii> Yes, everpad last built 64 weeks ago
<clueskee> so? i must wait for new built?
<genii> Yes.
<genii> Alternately, if you don't mind Emacs, there is evernote-mode
<genii> !info evernote-mode
<ubottu> evernote-mode (source: evernote-mode): Emacs major mode for editing Evernote directly. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.41-3.1 (wily), package size 417 kB, installed size 4439 kB
<clueskee> Emcas evernote is not so easy as everpad, but i think i will try it :)
<kyle> Hi there, just like to know what is path to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.10?
<Guest94426> Hi there, just like to know what is path to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.10?
<Guest94426> actually 14.04 to 15.10
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: If you wait until 16.04 is released you can just upgrade straight from one to the other
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: as they're LTS
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: You'll be notified about this by the Update Manger
<Guest94426> thanks
<Bob2016> hey.  plasmashell and krunner aren't starting automatically when i login.  can anyone help?
<mparillo> Does LTS to LTS upgrade wait until .1?
<genii> mparillo: Yep
<vertago1> Anyone figured out how to work around the plasmashell crashes in kubuntu 16.04?
<nabila> hi
<nabila> any one get my msg?
<GreenDay> nope
<meena> ok… so… how the heck do i debug this crypt-dm stall on shutdown / reboot?
<meena> vertago1: i "just" restart it…
<meena> vertago1: what i have figured out so far is that it basically comes from me trying to do anything web-cam related in firefox… then starting chrom(ium|e) because it didn't work
<meena> anyway bed time o/~
<miked> How do I get the battery level to display next to clock?
<vertago1> meena mine just crashes randomly after I have been running it for a while.
#kubuntu 2016-03-31
<KillerCookie> hi there
<Bob2016> Hi.  plasmashell and krunner aren't starting automatically.  what should I reinstall to fix that?
<sithlord48> what kde version ?
<sithlord48> Bob2016:  does it same to hang at the log in screen?
<Bob2016> sithlord48: 5.4?  and it doesn't hang at all.  It opens to a screen with cairo-dock (a startup app) and conky (another) against a black background.  If I launch konsole from cairo-dock and then launch plasmashell and krunner manually, they seem to run fine (in fact that's how I'm logged-in now).
<sithlord48> Bob2016:  iirc thats was common w/ 5.4
<sithlord48> Bob2016:  if possible you might want ot enable the backports repo and get new kde stack
<Bob2016> sithlord48: you mean upgrade to 5.5?  I'm not sure i'm not already using 5.5... Let me check...
<Bob2016> sithlord48: is 5.5 stable at this point?
<Bob2016> looks like i am on 5.4.3
<Bob2016> do you promise this is a good idea?
<Bob2016> its listing like 200 packages that will be held back if I press "Y"
<Bob2016> ok let's see if dist-upgrade breaks everything
<sithlord48> there will be alot of packages to upgrade.
<mack__> hello
<em> When I leave my laptop unused, and then resume it, I find that tons of stuff is added to the screen and moved around, stuff added randomly to the panel, totally ruined.. Id love any advice for how to fix this since otherwise Kubuntu just can't be used. Here is an image of what I find when I start the computer: http://i.imgur.com/0wYFlY3.jpg
<em> then I have to delete the panel, create a new one, delete all that crap on the desktop, its a big pain and only to have it randoly messed up again next time.
<Bob2016> Dangit :( I just updated from 5.4.3 to 5.5 because plasmashell wasn't autostarting.  Now it still doesn't autostart, but it also segfaults when I launch it manually
<valorie> em: have you locked both your bottom panel and your desktop, using the little "hamburger" menu?
<valorie> ||| on its side
<dark-jedi> Every time I go to install something, I get package warnings: "This version of <package> is from an untrusted source..."
<dark-jedi> Anyone else get warnings like that?
<dark-jedi> Are Ubuntu Wily sources all untrusted? Cause this message is getting annoying.
<valorie> dark-jedi: I've not gotten that warning
<valorie> I would `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` if I were you
<valorie> sounds like perhaps some security updates have not been installed
<dark-jedi> Thanks valorie I'll check that out.
<valorie> good luck
<lordievader> Good morning.
<arm1e> can someone help me to add my owncloud account. It is mentioned in the online accounts settings but there is no owncloud option.
<meena> i'm not looking forward for systemd on servers.
<yossarianuk> hi - if you are in the unfortunate position of having to connect to an exchange server for work what is the best way of doing so nowadays via Linux/Ubuntu ? not done so for years....
<lordievader> meena: Why not? It is much better than that dreaded upstart.
<meena> lordievader: it's very big, very opaque, has very bad defaults (as we've found yesterday) and an absolutely toxic community.
<lordievader> Meh, defaults are rarely correct for a given system. Overall I like systemd a lot.
<meena> lordievader: i do agree that, from a technical starting point, it's better than an event-based system that tracks processes using ptrace.
<meena> yossarianuk: i generally used their web-interface which was always very good… but i haven't touched an exchange system in half a decade, so, i don't know.
<meena> lordievader: ok. so, right now, i'm trying to find out what happens when i shutdown (or reboot, or halt) my system. i.e.: which tasks will be executed (or killed) in which order.
<meena> lordievader: i was trying to affect a reordering. i want my dm-crypt to be unmounted after my other dm-devices, where my root and swap partitions are on.
<meena> this: https://gist.github.com/2b61286f12371387beb1e3b968b18be1 didn't do anything.
<yossarianuk> meena: cheers
<meena> yossarianuk:  i've heard that evolution sorta kinda works.
<meena> i honestly don't know. i'm trying to get away from email XD
<yossarianuk> meena: I used to use evolution - cheers.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> howdy all, again
<Smurphy> Morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Smurphy
<Smurphy> So - I'll be taking the plane Saturday morning... Traveling to Santa Clara/CA ...
<bonsoir> allo
<BluesKaj> hi bonsoir
<foormea> hiya. what do you suggest for remote backup-ing? i'm seeing a few options: duplicity, remote-sync, unison. which is better? unison seems to be cross-platform which sounds nice, but i'm wondering if it's doing okay with file permissions
<BluesKaj> foormea, rsync works well
<lordievader> Or dirvish, wich is based on rsync.
<delatjua> you can do great things with rsync in a couple of script
<delatjua> *s
<foormea> ok. thanks BluesKaj and lordievader
<foormea> duplicity seems pretty nice as the remote copy is easily encrypted and single-filed
<foormea> instead of having a mirror
<foormea> there is no easy way with rsync to do that, is there? rsync just supports making a full mirror?
<BluesKaj> foormea, afaik  once the first implementation is finished only the changes between duplicate folders is synced
<foormea> yeah, this i understand, what i mean is i think rsync stops at making a mirror in an efficient way
<lordievader> You can tell rsync to make a new copy using hardlinks to files that haven't changed. Thus everytime it runs you have a full backup.
<lordievader> That is what dirvish does.
<merike> hi, I've been wanting to try beta2 but got stuck in the installer with inactive forward button
<merike> is there a bug on that or how do I find out why it gets stuck?
<soee> are you sure all required fields were filled ?
<merike> well, it's the preparing to install screen which only has two checkboxes that shouldn't be required for all I know
<merike> like downloading updates during install and get third party software
<jonathan_zz> I installed 15.10 and then upgraded. That didn't go perfect either, but at least I was able to continue using the shell :p.
<jonathan_zz> Saved me a DVD :).
<jonathan_zz> although it took a long time.
<jonathan_zz> I must say.
<jonathan_zz> Before I thought Kubuntu 14.10 was the best I had used.
<jonathan_zz> And, I have tried 15.04.
<jonathan_zz> But I do believe the system is much better now.
<jonathan_zz> I still don't like Breeze and atm my system is not very pretty, but at least I have Oxygen icons (important to me).
<jonathan_zz> the oxygen icons only work when I select e.g. Air as the theme, many themes will show Breeze icons when I select them.
<merike> unless that top left battery like icon means something I don't grasp.. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=256xv05&s=9#.Vv1zZ4a0uUs
<jonathan_zz> it is probably supposed to mean a laptop not on wall power?
<jonathan_zz> or maybe it thinks you have enough.
<merike> jonathan_zz: except it is on wall power
<merike> and even the battery is full
<fireant_> Does anyone else here have Astericks installed under Cent OS?
<lordievader> fireant_: I get the feeling you are in the wrong channel ;)
<Pici> fireant_: probably not, since this is #kubuntu, not #centos or #asterisk
 * fireant_ slaps himself round the head. soz
<lordievader> ;)
<jonathan_zz> merike: I am sure you tried restarting. Otherwise I couldn't know. I didn't even use it to get into this system. You can always try to see if there is some process you can kill and start again.
<merike> jonathan_zz: I did try another machine with another OS, strangely enough got stuck same place
<merike> but according to google it cannot be that widespread problem
<merike> trying 15.10 and upgrade route now
<jonathan_zz> merike: another OS? you mean doing a VM install?
<merike> jonathan_zz: yes, easiest way to try it out (usually)
<jonathan_zz> merike: I saw bootcamp (I think) on the Mac today, it was so much easier to use than VirtualBox.
<merike> I don't do Macs :)
<merike> Virtualbox is also easy with 15.10, not sure what the 16.4 issue is about
<jonathan_zz> I mean on Windows VirtualBox is just another program.
<jonathan_zz> on the Mac it is integrated into the os.
<Hekp> wow thats a busy one
<Hekp> hi people
<jonathan_zz> you spent 30 seconds in a channel and you said wow thats a busy one :).
<amichair> hi, I'm getting inconsistent errors running apt-get update. I see that archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 10 different ip addresses, but most of them return 404 when requesting e.g. http://91.189.88.153/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources.bz2. Is this normal?
<ronnoc> amichair: no. must be a temporary issue. you can, however, find the fastest server to you and use that one exclusevely via Muon (depending on your OS version), or command line (ex. http://tuxdiary.com/2015/06/13/find-fastest-ubuntu-mirror-cmdline/)
<amichair> ronnoc: thanks, I know how to workaround, just wondering about the source of the problem
<ronnoc> I did notice updates d/ling much slower this morning than normal
<ronnoc> but I'm assuming that the it's a temporary thing, as it's happened in the past
#kubuntu 2016-04-01
<ronnoc> So I'm confused...how can one install and test Beta 2, if the installer goes away before the install is complete? Is there a CLI-only way? I tried to install it on Beta 1 but I couldn't find a way to get it to install.
<ronnoc> Speaking of bug 1561051
<ubottu> bug 1561051 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561051
<p0sitr0n> hey i was lookign at kubuntu.  what (as a brief overview) would be the pros and cons of using kbuntu vs debian+kde ?
<p0sitr0n> kubuntu i mean
<DarinMiller> p0sitr0n I have never used Debian + KDE so I cannot say.  I really like Debian distibutions as the packagers go to a lot trouble to ensure solid packages.
<DarinMiller> p0sitr0n I have tried Fedora, OpenSusa and ARCH. But I still like Kubuntu the best.
<p0sitr0n> yah  i use debian a lot for servers
<p0sitr0n> just never used linux as a desktop OS before
<p0sitr0n> so thought i'd ask around a bit
<p0sitr0n> ill probably just try it out deb+kde
<p0sitr0n> and kubuntu
<p0sitr0n> i looked at ubuntu awhile back ... not an option with that desktop they use
<p0sitr0n> wasnt a fan of ubuntus phone OS either !
<DarinMiller> These days almost all the major distro's have solid packages.  Back when the *ubuntu series was released, they ubuntu forums were (and still are) a great place for help-especially for newbs.
<p0sitr0n> yah its not gonna be a problem .. they are all easy enough to deal with
<p0sitr0n> was lookign for some opinions out of the box
<p0sitr0n> my motivation to look at this again is due to me sitting here for a windows box to do its updates !
<p0sitr0n> agony
<DarinMiller> But now that so many drivers are in the kernel and many of the hw vendors including the drivers in the kernel, install and maint. is similar across the board.
<DarinMiller> LOL
<DarinMiller> I only have to us windows for a few minutes to be reminded why I like the open source options.
<p0sitr0n> yeah
<p0sitr0n> well i primarily use OSX
<p0sitr0n> for desktop
<p0sitr0n> i just happened to have found this computer and just installing Win on it because i might sell it
<p0sitr0n> but then again could be handy for something else
<lordievader> Good morning
<jubo2> AAAAAAAAGHH!
<jubo2> What is the dpkg name of the KDE screen grapture program package?
<jubo2> "Save and exit" said one of the buttons with the preinstalled one, whatevs it's name. And then it doesn't ask for file name bye-bye user
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: spectacle is the replacement for ksnapshot
<jubo2> I could boot in Kubuntu15.10 and see what the screen capture program is called
<jubo2> telegram1: yeah that's the one
<jubo2> but it didn't bother to tell it is storing the little-endian-dated-files
<jubo2> "Save and exit?" Why'd I want the program to exit?
<jubo2> So I need to start it up the next time I need it
<jubo2> No asking "Ma dame, messieur vous voulez donne un nom pour le fichier?"
<jubo2> I want mah KSnapShot back
<jubo2> "Save and exit?" "Yeah.. why not." ... "Hold on, you didn't give me a filename dialogue."
<jubo2> I want KSnapshot behaviour back
<jubo2> #1 incl. "Save and don't exit"-button
<jubo2> "Save as"-button back and we can negotiate
<meena> can someone help me trace this down? i got lost after git clone plasma-framework… okay! this basically means we're ready to migrate brainsware.org soon! <3
<meena> https://github.com/bryanl/webbrowser/issues/2
 * meena clones kio
<yossarianuk> hi - im tryning to import a root cert on kubuntu 15.10 - I click on the cert and the cert manager opens up but the 'import' window is greyed out ...
<meena> found: https://github.com/bryanl/webbrowser/issues/2#issuecomment-204349786
<yossarianuk> how can I import it?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<shane_> having trouble with multiple monitors and google isn't turning up any decent results - mostly kde4. Any ideas on how to get multiple monitors to work well? As in, connect an external monitor, then appropriate settings apply; disconnect monitor, appropriate settings take effect
<shane_> this is for plasma 5
<shane_> sorry, new to kubuntu
<hateball> shane_: what GPU are you using?
<hateball> and what drivers
<shane_> intel skylake Integrated Graphics
<shane_> intel hd 520
<hateball> hmmm, that should "just work"
<shane_> i would think so too.  However, I can't go from non-external monitor, to plugging in a monitor and anything happening. Reboot is required
<hateball> When you connect a new monitor and set it up, the settings are saved in kscreenrc in your home folder. So if you unplug, use something else, then plug it back it should remember the settings
<hateball> shane_: Oh well you need to activate the second monitor, you should have a plasmoid in the tray
<shane_> display and monitor settings show the external monitor, but it's faded and then I can try and click the Enable button and apply, but it simply reverts
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> lemme boot a plasma 5 machine and see
<shane_> so, reboot and it works, but I still have to go into manage and ocnfigure monitor settings....
<shane_> I don't have a plasmoid with monitor options
<shane_> I'm probably doing something wrong
<hateball> shane_: hmmm, well I booted this 16.04. connected an external monitor. opened kscreen (monitor settings) and then set laptop as primary, enabled external and pressed apply
<shane_> and that worked without issue?
<hateball> yep
<shane_> I'd love to dig into this and see what's going wrong with mine...how can I locate/capture debug information for kscreen?
<hateball> and then you can adjust the alignment in that little dialog box, put the external monitor on left/right etc
<lordievader> shane_: What is the output of 'xrandr'?
<shane_> a lot
<shane_> you want me to paste that here?
<lordievader> !paste | shane_
<ubottu> shane_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> shane_: if you run "/usr/bin/kcmshell5 kcm_kscreen" from a terminal it'll spit out what it does when you try changing stuff
<hateball> then you can paste that
<shane_> https://paste.kde.org/ppsx2ekbk
<shane_> that's a slick online app
<lordievader> shane_: The way I read the xrandr output both displays are active at a 1080p resolution?
<shane_> yes
<shane_> that's after I did the reboot and apply
<shane_> however, if I go from just laptop to adding external display, it doesn't work
<shane_> The system will also freeze if I go from sleep, add display, wake.  about 2 seconds after wake, complete freeze up
<shane_> that's the  biggest bug I'd like to hunt down
<hateball> at least that has a simple workaround :p
<shane_> this is a new laptop, so I dont' expect everything to be perfect yet. thinkpad t460s
<lordievader> shane_: What version of Plasma are you running?
<hateball> shane_: you could try live-booting a 16.04, see if things are improved there... since it will be out soon
<shane_> running 16.04 no other kde distros work on this laptop except kubuntu
<hateball> so... you're not on 15.10 ?
<lordievader> Hmm, here kscreen sometimes need a nudge in doing something by issueing xrandr.
<shane_> right - not on 15.10
<somekool> hey
<somekool> anyone found a good kf5 based web browser that supports either firefox or chrome extensions ?
<Hekp> what's the difference between plasma 5 and 4 ?
<BluesKaj> !plasma 5
<BluesKaj> !info plasma 5
<ubottu> '5' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<BluesKaj> !plasma dektop
<BluesKaj> !plasma desktop
<BluesKaj> !plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> ok the info bot is asleep at the wheel again
<BluesKaj> Hekp, the differences are too great and too numerous to describe here..google is your friend
<Jolu> hi?
<Jolu> someone can help me?
<BluesKaj> Jolu, ask your quesion and we'll try to help
 * BluesKaj just shakes his head
<Bob2016> hey.  i'm trying to use kubuntu 5.4.  When I login, plasmashell and krunner don't start automatically, but they run fine if i start them manually.  Except, krunner doesn't seem to know about any installed applications.  Can someone suggest what I need to reinstall/rebuild/etc.?
<TemporalBeing1> Any one here know how to send CTRL+ALT+DEL over KDRC to a Windows client?
<TemporalBeing1> 15.10 Kubuntu with all updates
<TemporalBeing1> (b/c unfortunately WinServer2012 requires CTRL+ALT+DEL for some functions...)
<braderhart> Hello all. I was hoping to get some help regarding dual monitors in KDE. xrandr shows HDMI1 as disconnected when it's not. Worked fine in Unity, but I did recently upgrade to 16.04 Beta 2
<shane_> braderhart - I'm having issues as well. what have you tried?
<braderhart> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30677684/ubuntu-xrandr-shows-hdmi-output-as-disconnected-when-it-is-connected
<braderhart> That activates it
<shane_> if you have external connected and restart, does it detect it?
<shane_> i'm having a similar issue after a reboot
<braderhart> Same here
<shane_> I've had it work a few times, but I'm not certain what the combination is. I move from standalone laptop to dual monitors at least once daily
<Bob2016> hi.  i reinstalled 5.4.  plasmashell & krunner don't start automatically, but run fine if i start them manually.  but also, the application list in the apps menu is gone.  what should i do?
<braderhart> shane_: Sorry about earlier. I'm going to try 16.04 vanilla this time and see if monitors work so that I can rule that out
<catbadger> hey doods!
<braderhart> confirmed my monitor issue is with 16.04 and not kde
<linux> des francais???
<linux> stp???
<p0sitr0n> oui
<linux> quelques server stp
<p0sitr0n> si senor
<Zren> Is there a way to open a .zip as if it were a .cbr in okular/calibre?
<Zren> I could modify the desktop to copy the zip to /tmp/ with the new extension, but that sounds terrible.
<p0sitr0n> surely the cheezy application doing the extraction will accept the filename regardless of extension
<p0sitr0n> shirley !
#kubuntu 2016-04-02
<Bob2016> hey. i just reinstalled kde 5.4.  plasmashell and krunner don't start automatically, but run fine if i launch them manually.  also, the application list is empty and doesn't want to rebuild. can someone help?
<Guest12386> Hi, all!
<Guest12386> I've got a problem after upgrading to Kubuntu 15.10 in wifi icon in systray....it's always there, but everytime I log in, I can not find it, so i have to remove from the systray and put it back again...
<tux|dude> Yo
<tux|dude> Does anyone know what version of the linux kernel kubuntu 15.10 is using?
<krytarik> !info linux-generic | tux|dude
<ubottu> tux|dude: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.34.37 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Guest12386> @tuxdude: open ur console and type "uname -a"....you'll the kernel version...
<tux|dude> Ah I see, neat
<tux|dude> Hopefully that version of the kernel doesn't cause problems with my surface pro's wifi
<tuxdude143> Ok the wifi actually works pretty well on this latest build
<tuxdude143> Only issue is my second screen isn't quite detecting properly
<tuxdude143> Can't set it to 1280x1024 resolution
<tuxdude143> Max is 1024x768 for some reason
<tuxdude143> Anyone else had this problem before?
<tux|dude> Welp, this will be interesting. Dual booting Kubuntu and windows 10 on my surface pro 2
<Bob2016> hey. i just reinstalled kde 5.4.  plasmashell and krunner don't start automatically, but run fine if i launch them manually.  also, the application list is empty and doesn't want to rebuild. can someone help?
<em> valorie: yes ive locked it many times. It unlocks itself as part fo the random stuff.
<valorie> em, that makes me think that you have a permissions problem somewhere
<valorie> possibly by running an application as root by using sudo (instead of kde-sudo)
<valorie> to find out and possibly fix, do chown -R username folder/ or in this case, `chown -R ~/` without the ticks
<street> hello?
<street> anyone home?
<Jonee> jonathan@jon-kubuntu:~$ telegram
<Jonee> The program 'telegram' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Jonee> sudo apt-get install orville-write
<Jonee> jonathan@jon-kubuntu:~$
<Jonee> already installed it
<Jonee> saying hi. not sure where i am, but i know it's good
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<anton_p> hi. i have a problem with kubuntu 15.10. something is strange with my video: i can't start kde session _without_ my secondary "monitor" -- plasma tv. it works only with tv on,
<anton_p> how can i reset x-server config?
<anton_p> i guess something wrong is stored somewhere
<nescius> hello, do you know how to find information necessary for bugreport of a plasma applet
<BluesKaj> nescius, open dolphin help, choose report bug then find the app in the dropdown
<franzjoy> hey folks! has somebody experience with m.2 SSDs and UEFI?
<Bob2016> hey. i just reinstalled kde 5.4.  plasmashell and krunner don't start automatically, but run fine if i launch them manually.  also, the application list is empty and doesn't want to rebuild. can someone help?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install plasma-desktop kubuntu-desktop , Bob2016
<Bob2016> blueskaj: I tried that
<BluesKaj> asume you've updated and upgraded using the package manager or apt
<Bob2016> See - I just tried it again, same thing
<BluesKaj> Bob2016, which kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> 15.10 or 16.04?
<arm1e> Hi, running kubuntu beta 2 and cant play videos through samba. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Bob2016> blueskaj:  15.10
<Bob2016> blueskaj: if you tell me I should upgrade to 16.04 I might... I figured it was safer to stick with 15.10 for now, especially since I run cuda
<BluesKaj> Bob2016, did you add a ppa to get 5.4 or is available in the backports ..I'm on 16.04 so I'm not quite up to date on 15.10's latest plasma availability
<Bob2016> blueskaj: I added kubuntu-ppa, but not backports
<Bob2016> the backports have 5.5 now.   Is 16.04 stable enough to take the plunge?
<BluesKaj> Bob2016, that depends first on whether you use the pc for work and then the hardware drivers etc
<Bob2016> blueskaj: i'm trying to copy my system to a spare partition, and I'll try to upgrade that to 16.04 and see what happens.  but can you help me with my 15.10 issue?
<BluesKaj> Bob2016, and  if you don't mind being adventurous
<BluesKaj> Bob2016, copying with dd?
<Bob2016> blueskaj: copying with rsync
<Bob2016> blueskaj: I figure I just chroot in and run update-manager.  no?
<BluesKaj> dunno , never tried rsync for copying asystem installation
<Bob2016> blueskaj: well it should work, everything's a file on unix, all that
<BluesKaj> i just used dd  , simple and easy
<BluesKaj> I'm sure it can work, just a whole lot of files to copy
<Bob2016> blueskaj: yeah but my current system is spread across 4 partitions; /, /usr, /usr/local, /home
<Bob2016> blueskaj: do i need to do anything about the extra repos i have enabled that are all set to wily?
<BluesKaj> bod once you logon to the other kubuntu just upgrade via the net  with sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> Bob2016,^
<Bob2016> instead of update-manager?
<BluesKaj> Bob2016, I have to confess I've never used update manager for anything
<Bob2016> blueskaj that's ok, i've never updated a linux from one release to the next
<Bob2016> i'll tell you, though, once i'm on LTS - I've learned my lesson, I am never going to a non-LTS release again
<BluesKaj> Bob2016, dunno if update -manager has the option to ugrade to a dev OS
<Bob2016> blueskaj well i'll find out... but can you help me with my 15.10 issue?
<BluesKaj> 15.10 is clunky and terrible in my experience , a stopgap measure OS at best
<Bob2016> blueskaj ooooooh i totally get the issue now... i guess i can see how i might have given the impression that I came here for a lit-crit interpretation of 15.10
<BluesKaj> well that's my opinion of course ...others may have a different view
<Jonee84> BluesKaj, you may be right.  i'm a new user of 15.10
<BluesKaj> I had 15.10 on a partition beside this one, and I gave it a try but after 2 weeks the gpu drivers ( recommended) crapped out , couldn't get a desktop no matter what I tried , so i concluded after wasting a whole day that it wasn't worth any more of my time
<Bob2016> anything i need to mount-bind before chrooting besides /dev /proc /sys?
<BluesKaj> Bob2016, dunno , I've only chrooted to reinstall grub
<Bob2016> hey - my install is messed-up and reinstalling hasn't fixed it.  plasmashell and krunner don't start automatially, but work fine if i launch them manually.  also the applications list is empty and refuses to rebuild.  can anyone help?  versions 15.10 and 5.4
<valorie> Bob2016: when you reinstalled, were there any error messages of note?
<valorie> and I'm unsure what you mean by "applications list"
<myname_> hello
<myname_> alguém fala portugues?
<Unit193> !pt | myname_
<ubottu> myname_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<CrowX-> Hi
#kubuntu 2016-04-03
<tuxdude143> Ok so my surface pro 2 is running kubuntu just fine now after updating the kernel
<tuxdude143> Seems that kernel 4.2 was the cause of my wifi crashing the whole system
<tuxdude143> Only issue now is kubuntu thinks it can send audio over my mini display port and is using that as the defualt sound output source when I don't want that to be my default sound output source
<tuxdude143> Is there any way to change that and remove the hdmi output entirely?
<tuxdude143> For reference im using photon gstreamer
<tuxdude143> Wait NVM I fixed it
<mirko_> Hey... :)
<mirko_> Can anyone help me with fixing a problem in Kubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<floown> Hello
<mirko_> Hey :)
<floown> I search a task manager for Plasma
<floown> mirko_: expose your problem, perhaps I can help you
<mirko_> Okay flown. Problem is the "Shutdown" Command in the Terminal. When I execute that my Notebook doesnt shut down. It stop on the Kubuntu logo
<mirko_> floown look here http://www.ubuntufree.com/download-ubuntu-15-04-flavors-kubuntu-lubuntu-ubuntu-mate-and-more/xubuntu-task-manager/
<floown> mirko_: sorry, I wanted to say : (for add several work tasks, to create a bill for my clients)
<mirko_> Ahhh okay.
<floown> for example, calculate the time I have pass to create a illustration in Gimp
<mirko_> floown maybe this: http://nitrotasks.com/#
<floown> mirko_: cool, thx
<mirko_> I`m glad if this helps :)
<mirko_> Already found something for my problem as well. :)
<floown> mirko_: to shutdown a PC, you must use sudo shutdown now
<floown> sudo reboot now       to reboot
<mirko_> Yeah I know floown. The thing happened as I configured the shutdown for a specific time. Hours after I got up I found the Laptop with that Logo, still running.
<tux|dude> Yo
<tux|dude> Yo
<valorie> oy
<tux|dude> Just curious as for what twitter client recommendations you'd have for something using kubuntu
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> I just use it on the web and my phone
<valorie> I think there is a desktop client though
<tux|dude> there are quite a few desktop clients. I'm just looking for a good one for linux lol
<valorie> !info choqok
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE micro-blogging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-2ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1523 kB, installed size 6396 kB
<valorie> I've not tried it, but have heard good things
<tux|dude> I've had a little look at that. Should probably look at it again I guess lol
<tater> first day of using kubuntu!
<valorie> nice, tater
<valorie> enjoying yourself?
<tater> just moved from ubuntu due to the speed issues, valorie
<tater> so far working super fast
<tater> i am curious if kubuntu has the spyware that ubuntu is known for?
<valorie> no spyware
<valorie> no scopes
<tater> ok great
<tux|dude> ubuntu has spyware?
<valorie> well, some people characterized the shopping scope that way
<valorie> dunno, I never liked or used Unity
<valorie> I like gnome people, but not the desktop
<tater> just watched a youtube video about stallman talking about it
<tater> while ubuntu does make money from amazon for it; i am not sure if i like canoncial selling my searching info to amazon
<tater> and other companies
<valorie> of course it can be turned off
<valorie> or not used
<tater> yeah with a simple command line for sure
<tater> stallman failed to mention that :)
<tux|dude> I see
<tux|dude> Well I'm quite happy with Kubuntu
<valorie> well, stallman is rather generally unhappy with Ubuntu IMO
<tater> i sure do like the GUI eye candy
<Krampus> Is there a mouse setting that causes a "halo" around the pointer when over light backgrounds?
<Krampus> I'm trying to figure out if I turned on somethign weird or if I have a really weird monitor problem.
<valorie> tater: me too
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I've never heard of that, Krampus
<tux|dude> KDE plasma 5 just looks amazing
<Krampus> valorie: it's a skylake NUC.  Maybe just a not quite supported chipset.  I'm in the process of jumping to xenial.
<valorie> Krampus: I'm running xenial now, and am loving it
<tater> ah xenial is the beta?
<tater> for 16
<tater> how is it different from 15 valorie?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> newer plasma
<valorie> although we don't have 5.6 yet
<valorie> that will have to wait for backport, as it was released too late, while xenial was frozen
<tater> is there a way to see what version of kubuntu i am running on my machine?
<tater> i tried uname - r but it just says 3.190-56 generic
<Krampus> valorie: my sound doesn't want to work at the moment either.  Hopefully this'll fix that as well.
<valorie> sound is a complicated problem, sometimes
<tux|dude> KDE 5.5 has been backported to 15.10
<tux|dude> I'm running 5.5 on 15.10
<valorie> right
<tux|dude> But 5.6 or 5.6.1 aren't backported to 15.10
<valorie> no
<valorie> we were getting the LTS finished
<valorie> 15.10 is only supported for about 3 more months
<valorie> I doubt backports will be done
<valorie> we don't have the hours necessary to do everything needful right now
<tater> how many people code for kubuntu?
<tux|dude> Yeah, I'm planning on updating to 16.04 basically the day it comes out as I need the LTS
<tater> i am looking at the screenshot for kubuntu it looks like this - http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/kubuntu.png - is this a special theme? i ask because my default theme is not matching this?
<valorie> that is the standard desktop for 15.10, yes
<tux|dude> Yeah
<tux|dude> KDE 5 looks like that as a standard
<tux|dude> Quite different to KDE 4
<valorie> Plasma 5, yes
<tux|dude> Yeah plasma 5
<tux|dude> I keep calling it kde 5 lol
<valorie> kde is our community
<tater> how can i tell what version of kde i have?
<tux|dude> Check the about menu
<tux|dude> Shift F2
<tux|dude> Type about
<tux|dude> KDE plasma version
<tater> kubuntu 14.04 kdelibs  4.13.3
<valorie> or plasmashell --version
<tater> so i am running old version of kde?
<valorie> yes, you have the LTS
<valorie> you'll be able to upgrade to the new LTS in a few months
<valorie> current regular version is 15.10 now
<tux|dude> Yeah, LTS is on plasma 4
<valorie> 16.04 comes out later this month
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<tater> oh ok so lts is using old version of kde
<tater> but lts catches up to it this month
<valorie> right
<valorie> lts is all about stability
<tater> ah ok cool
<tater> that UX is very sexy looking
<valorie> I love it
<tater> to get the plasma 5 / kde 5 would i have to burn a new iso or can i upgrade while inside my lts version?
<valorie> upgrade will be available at the 16.04.1 release
<valorie> a couple of months after the main release
<valorie> but of course you can always get a current ISO
<tater> ok makes sense. if i wanted to write a widget for kde would i need to write it in python?
<tux|dude> I'm guessing I'll be able to update straight from 15.10 to 16.04?
<valorie> yes, upgrade works well
<tux|dude> Awesome
<valorie> I upgraded this laptop to the beta, no issues
<tux|dude> Is there anywhere I can download some plasma 5 login screens?
<valorie> kde-look, I guess
<Jonee> tried the backports update for 15.10.  both my monitors go blank or were not detected on login screen
<Jonee> lots of bugs.  no sweat
<valorie> pff
<isl_> 16.04 can not running creative sound blaster zx ( ca0132 )
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> I wonder if you lack the proper driver, isl_
<valorie> did you check the driver manager?
<valorie> alt+space and type driver
<lordievader> Good mroning.
<tux|dude> Clementine and kubuntu just go so well together
<lordievader> Well, it being a fork of Amarok, that is sort of to be expected ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jonathan_zz> Hiyas mr. Blues.
<jonathan_zz> 16.04 seems the best experience since 14.10 for me.
<BluesKaj> hi jonathan_zz , and it's getting better all the time
<swipe> good, really fed up with 15:10. 21st April can't come fast enough
<swipe> I find 15.10 way more buggy than 15.04
<BluesKaj> 15.10 is hopeless in my experience
<jonathan_zz> I just skipped the entire 15 thing.
<jonathan_zz> Went to OpenSUSE in between lol.
<jonathan_zz> they still ran kde 4 in 13.2.
<jonathan_zz> then their background got me pulling my hair.
<jonathan_zz> didn't know how to get rid of it, it was everywhere.
<swipe> running antergos on my laptop. Got to say plasma 5.6.1 is beautiful
<jonathan_zz> it was in the boot loader, initird, desktop, screensaver, login-prompt, everywhere.
<BluesKaj> yeah I went with fedors 23 for a short time , but it's media options are very restricted
<BluesKaj> fedora even
<jonathan_zz> that green scale weird gekko background.
<jonathan_zz> gecko
<jonathan_zz> it drove me insane lol.
<BluesKaj> anyway the OT cops will be here soon reminding us to stay ontopic
<jonathan_zz> :)
<jonathan_zz> I like that haha.
<jonathan_zz> The way you say it.
<jonathan_zz> If the channel wasn't logged nobody would care probably.
<jonathan_zz> The moment you create a history of something you want it to be neat.
<BluesKaj> well, we can continue in #kubuntu-offtopic
<jonathan_zz> I feel like going offtopic now.
<jonathan_zz> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jonathan_zz> hahaha
<r_rios> Hello, all. I've installed Plasma 5.5.4 from the Ubuntu backports, but, after I did that, I've got no audio.
<r_rios> No audio devices are detected. I think something may have gone misconfigured in the update, but how can I find out what it was?
<r_rios> I'm running Kubuntu 15.10
<r_rios> The only audio output showing in KMix is "Fake output"
<r_rios> Actually, it's "Dummy output" (I think. In reality, it's "Saída fictícia", since my system is pt_br, so I'm not sure what's the original string in english for that)
<soee> hmm this was known, there was sme workaroudn
<soee> BluesKaj: ^ do you remember this one ?
<BluesKaj> r_rios, what does aplay -l  show? need to know your audio chip
<soee> some fix was to add user to audio group i think
<r_rios> BluesKaj: https://gist.github.com/romariorios/e90b9fba0e78de71e4db1310a743ec48
<r_rios> I found this: https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2013/11/29/ubuntu-13-10-missing-audio-fix-no-sound-only-device-is-dummy-output/
<r_rios> Could it help?
<r_rios> I did what the article said and I'm restarting now
<r_rios> No good. It didn't work
<r_rios> BluesKaj: Here's how my audio cards show up: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/04/03/ransom1.jpeg
<BluesKaj> yea soee,  r_rios, this the command to add yourself to the audio group, sudo adduser your_user_name audio
<BluesKaj> r_rios, also make sure in alsamixer that automute is disabled
<BluesKaj> r_rios, then for safety's sake run, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, then reboot
<r_rios> Okay, rebooting
<r_rios> BluesKaj: It worked :D
<r_rios> Thanks
<BluesKaj> r_rios, you're welcome, thank soee_ for the add user suggestion as well, these are known peoblems
<BluesKaj> problems even
<Guest46012> hey i made a  SONG  you can listen to it on Soundclound. Let me know if you like it! https://soundcloud.com/danielassayag/love-in-tahita
<abhishek> I am new to kde and have just started using kubuntu
<abhishek> how does upgrading to new kubuntu version affect my kde?
<abhishek> does upgrading kubuntu automatically upgrade kde as well?
<rodolfojcj> yes. It will update to the version of KDE present in the repositories of the Kubuntu version you are upgrading to
<abhishek> rodolfojcj: what the version I am upgrading from has a kde version greater than that is already in the repos in kubuntu?
<abhishek> *what if
<rodolfojcj> it would interesting to know how apt or dpkg commands deal with that situation
<rodolfojcj> does the current Kubuntu version has some kind of "backport" repositories enabled?
<rodolfojcj> what's the current kubuntu version?
<abhishek> 15.10
<abhishek> I am new to kubuntu and kde. Thus, asked
<abhishek> Say I using kubuntu 15.10 and neon and install kde 5.6. Now I upgrade to kubuntu 16.04 which doesn't support kde 5.6
<rodolfojcj> are you using this http://neon.kde.org/ ?
<rodolfojcj> I'm also using Kubuntu 15.10 (no neon) and I see it uses Kde Frameworks 5.15.0
<rodolfojcj> and I see the next Kubuntu 16.04 will use version 5.18.0
<rodolfojcj> and it seems to me both are newer than version 5.6.0
<rodolfojcj> that's that I interpret after seeing http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=wily&searchon=names&keywords=kded5 and http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kded5&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<abhishek> rodolfojcj: I didn't understand how is 5.18 newer than 5.6
<abhishek> Yes I asking with respect to kde neon. :)
<rodolfojcj> try to update the local metadata of the repositories in your computer. For example with 'sudo aptitude update'
<rodolfojcj> and then try to update the packages you have installed. For example with 'sudo aptitude upgrade'
<rodolfojcj> After that, check again with version is left installed
<bufalo_1973> abhishek: 5.6 -> 5.06 ;-)
<abhishek> that's weird naming!!
<abhishek> 5.60 and 5.6 are different ?
<rodolfojcj> I don't know if there is a 5.60 version of KDE, however I suppose a 5.6 version is different from a 5.60 version of any software given
<swipe> 5.6.1 is the latest
<bufalo_1973> abhishek: what would you do? have a 5.006 version just in case? :-D
<stevenwnt> my NetGear, Inc. WN121T RangeMax Next Wireless-N [Marvell TopDog] driver will not work
<stevenwnt>  my NetGear, Inc. WN121T RangeMax Next Wireless-N [Marvell TopDog] driver will not work
<stevenwnt>  my NetGear, Inc. WN121T RangeMax Next Wireless-N [Marvell TopDog] driver will not work
<abhishek> bufalo_1973: I am a bit to linux in general :). Where can I get info. of version-system followed by kde or linux software in general.
<stevenwnt>  my NetGear, Inc. WN121T RangeMax Next Wireless-N [Marvell TopDog] driver will not work
<stevenwnt>  my NetGear, Inc. WN121T RangeMax Next Wireless-N [Marvell TopDog] driver will not work
<BluesKaj> !patience | stevenwnt
<ubottu> stevenwnt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<abhishek> which version kde version is kubuntu shipped with?
<bufalo_1973> abhishek: do you have kubuntu already installed?
<abhishek> yeah
<bufalo_1973> apt show <name-of-the-package>
<abhishek> Sry, for not mentioning before. I wanted to know for kubuntu 16.04
<abhishek> Consider I have kde-neon installed on 15.10. How should I upgrade to 16.04 without breaking anything?
<BluesKaj> abhishek, upgrading to the next OS usually disables any ppas by default
<BluesKaj> abhishek, but just to make sure you coud comment them with # in front of the deb line in your /etc/apt/sources.list or uncheck them in your package manager sources.
<stevenwnt> can any one help me with my  NetGear, Inc. WN121T RangeMax Next Wireless-N [Marvell TopDog]
<bufalo_1973> stevenwnt: maybe if you say what's the problem... ;-)
<stevenwnt> the  NetGear, Inc. WN121T RangeMax Next Wireless-N [Marvell TopDog] does not work as wfi
<stevenwnt>  the  NetGear, Inc. WN121T RangeMax Next Wireless-N [Marvell TopDog] does not work as wfi
<oYASo> Hi!   I have a strange problem with the login on Kubuntu 15.10.   My laptop turned off due to a discharged battery in standby mode. When I turned it on appeared problems. When a window appears enter password there are two ways that can happen. If I enter the password within a few seconds of the window appearing I get to the tty console with a request to enter a username and password.  If I don't put in a password, then for a split seco
<oYASo> If I don't put in a password, then for a split second appears on the console (I don't have time to read anything), and then again with the login box. Now if I enter my password, I successfully log in, but I cannot turn on/off network interfaces and switching between tty (if you press ctrl + alt + f1..f7, nothing happens).
<oYASo> If now I will terminate the session KDE and login again, network interfaces and tty work well, but if I close my laptop's and open it again, the password dialog will not be displayed.
<oYASo> What could be the problem and where to look?   Thanks in advance!
<tater> whats up. does anyone have any alternatives to jing for kubuntu - gist of jing is it records videos of your desktop and uploads it to cloud + provides shareable url for free
<tater> (and loving that kubuntu comes with K torrent out of the box)
<Fritigern> tater: OBS can record your desktop, your games, but can also stream to Twitch and some other streaming services. https://obsproject.com/download#linux
<tater> thanks Fritigern i will check it out now
<tater> i am getting a notification that a system update is available, and i get the notification on the bottom panel. i am used to clicking that message to open up the application to run the update - is that not possible in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> tater, just run , sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade in the konsole/terminal
<veXx> i just swapped over from an ATI card to GTX 960 using nvidia-352-updates. when i try to use a lower resolution than 1920x1080, the screen does not stretch/scale. i am not seeing any option for this in the nvidia software and only finding related stuff on this issue from years ago (google). am i crazy, doing something wrong, or just not supported?
<tux|dude> Morning al
<tux|dude> *all
<tater> BluesKaj - a yeah duh thanks for reminding me
<tater> seems in firefox i have selected 'remember to open file using XX every time i download a file of that type' and it never remembers. is that a bug with firefox itself
<tater> ?
<tux|dude> Welp today is going to be a bit of a field test for me
<tux|dude> I'm going to be testing kubuntu out in the field (aka my school) to see how long my surface pro 2's battery lasts while using it.
<meena> anyone know if it's possible to assign kubuntu's default mail app to a chromium-browser --app?
<meena> i just tried assigning it to the .desktop file, and that didn't work.
<tater> tux|dude interesting. it's lasting about 2 hours on my dell laptop
<tux|dude> Well I had been using kubuntu for around 3 hours yesterday at my usual workload and the battery was at around 60 percent after
<tux|dude> So I'll see how it lasts in the field today
<tater> is that a tablet or a laptop?
<tux|dude> Tablet laptop hybrid
<tux|dude> The surface pro 2 is a tablet sized computer with high end laptop specs
<meena> hrm… this shouldn't be happening. at all. https://gist.github.com/igalic/da6f42da422aa673dda121181598887b
<tater> ah i5 core that should hum
<veXx> anyone around that uses nvidia 9xx gpu?
<tater> i love how kubuntu shows the national event name for each day in the time window from bottom panel. does that stay in the upcoming lts?
<tater> just tested kubuntu with hdmi into a television screen and noticed a lot of green pixels all over the place
<tux|dude> Ello
#kubuntu 2017-03-27
<steve__> No, thank you for the suggestion, it was worth a try.
<steve__> The mouse settings though, those are a killer. I can live with the lack of proper multi monitor support, but he mouse.
<steve__> I wonder if anyone uses the default mouse settings.
<steve__> They would be awesome at 640x480 :-)
<valorie> hmm, I only occasionally use a mouse, and it always works fine
<valorie> usually just use the touchpad
<steve__> That might be different, not sure. The mouse was working fine With Plasma 5.8.x  and all the way down to whatever Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ships with.
<valorie> weird
 * valorie goes off to eat dinner
<valorie> ttyl
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Duiker101> hey guys, I have a logitech g930 headset, it works very well on ubuntu but if I switch desktop enviroment to plasma it stops working. It's still listed as a device but just doesn't reproduce. Any ideas?
<Tottel> Yo guys, I got my notifications position in the top centre of the screen, tho if I get multiple notifications and it stacks downwards, the position kind of changes to the middle of the screen untill I relog. I'm getting all new not's in the middle of the screen after that. Can this be resvoled somehow?
<yossarianuk> hi - I have just bought a new GPU (1060) it works great in DVI mode, however if I use in HDMI i my monitior SDDM and KDE the text is insanely large and xrandr thinks the monitor is a lot smaller that it is
<yossarianuk> could this be a cable issue ?
<yossarianuk> I also noticed in gnome the text scaling actually works but detects the monitor as a 7 inch monitor rather than 22 inch in DVI
<yossarianuk> The same thing occured with my old card (450) - is this a Linux/software issue, a monitor issue (monitor is fairly old but does 1080p) or might it be a cable issue >?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sgfk> hello, all of the kde appliactions, system settings, dolphin, etc are unresponsive after moving my computer. does anyone have any idea what this might be? Chrome/skype are working reasonably well and the 'start' menu also seems good
<BluesKaj> sgfk, moving your computer shouldn't affect your system settings unless you had a change in updates/upgrades or hardware.
<sgfk> hm, i figured so. it must be a hardware thing. if so, this is the wrong place to ask and troubleshoot?
<Preppie> Hey guys
<Preppie> How do I turn off the sound played when I change the volume?
<Preppie> I couldn't find it in the settings anywhere
<hateball> I dont think there even is a sound by default
<hateball> Preppie: Are you talking about the volume applet?
<hateball> Or is this inside some application
<Preppie> Yep
<Preppie> Volume Applet
<Preppie> That blip sound you get when you turn the volume up or down
<Preppie> I want to turn that off
<Preppie> I'm using Linux Mint 18.1 KDE by the way
<Preppie> Plasma 5.8.5
<BluesKaj> !mint'
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Preppie> Ok
<BluesKaj> Preppie, but try system settings>notifications>Multimedia in the drop down . then disable sounds,,,,button
<ibliss> !JeanMp3 Bande à Part - 20 - 03 - My Chemical Romance - Welcome to the black parade.mp3
<ubottu> ibliss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Preppie> The only item in the list is Audio Output Device Changed so I don't think it would make much sense to disable sounds there
<Preppie> I'll look around a bit
<Preppie> Found it. Right-click sound icon > Audio Volume Settings > Volume Feedback
<Preppie> ^^ In case anyone else has the same problem
<BluesKaj> Preppie, no such dialog on kubuntru,
<Preppie> Oh! I thought Mint KDE and Kubuntu would be quite similar
<BluesKaj> better check with  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<user|9672> Hello, I want to set up linux on fujitsu AH530... Whether anyone can recomend me something about this, I'll be very glad.
<hateball> user|9672: Does the installation not work?
<user|9672> I have never tryed Linux and I just want to start.
<hateball> user|9672: Well it's not really much to it. Download the Kubuntu ISO, burn to media of choice, and then boot it up
<hateball> user|9672: And then you can see if your hardware works as expected without installing first
<flo_> hello to everyone. i'm using kubuntu 17.04 and i'm triyng to use the global menu but every time i start atom text editor the cpu goes up to 60 % of use. is there any way i can blacklist atom?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu+1 | flo_
<ubottu> flo_: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<remi__> hello. Do you know why the "show desktop grid" in kwin would stop working? I have checked the shortcut, uninstalled video drivers, reinstalled... It also breaks functionality in latte dock. Kwin seems fine otherwise. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<BluesKaj> remi__, system settings>desktop behaviour>desktop effects>window management
<BluesKaj> oops sorry remi__ I thought you meant it was missing ..nevermind
<remi__> BluesKaj: no it's there, and the box is ticked. Thanks for taking the time though.
<BluesKaj> remi__, which plasma version ?
<remi__> BluesKaj: Kubuntu 16.10 Plasma 5.8.5 Kde Frameworks 5.28.0
<remi__> I use the kubuntu backports repository because I wanted to use Latte Dock. It worked fine for a while.
<BluesKaj> hmm, did you install the frameworks ppa or other staging ppas?
<remi__> BluesKaj: only the backport ppa
<remi__> but it worked for like a week before I couldn't use "desktop grid" anymore
<remi__> I'm trying to find a kwin log right now
<remi__> kwin iz ded, I will be back
<remi__> BluesKaj: I changed the rendering backend from opengl 2 to 3.1 in the compositor option window. It's fixed. Still don't know what caused it, but hey...
<BluesKaj> remi__, good to hear  ;-)
<remi__> BluesKaj: :)
<prospective> anyone here using kubuntu as their primary desktop OS?
<BluesKaj> prospective, most users here do
<prospective> would you recommend 17.04, or 16.10? about to set up a dual boot
<BluesKaj> prospective, is this a production/on the job machine or a home user?
<prospective> home. I've had issues with nvidia drivers, requiring me to boot with the 'nomodeset' option as well.
<BluesKaj> prospective, 17.04 will be released in a month or so , it's still in beta , so expect breakage
<prospective> can you update from beta to release w/o reinstall?
<BluesKaj> prospective, yes
<prospective> excellent. any progress on nvidia drivers? can I easily install proprietary now? nouveau performance is awful on 9-series and up.
<BluesKaj> prospective, I see , I run a 8400GS without any trouble on my media pc
<BluesKaj> not a gamer
<prospective> I suppose it shouldn't matter if I'm dual booting, but I like pushing linux for benchmarks, games are a great way to do that
<BluesKaj> well, it's your call :-)
<prospective> thanks!
<BluesKaj> bbiab, need to check por post/mail
<BluesKaj> our
<robotics_flo> hello to everyone. i just installed kubuntu on a chuwi lapbook 14 and everithing works like a charm except the touchpad wich is detected as a mouse. everything works even gestures but it isn't disabled during typing so i get random clicks because of that. can someone help me
<Rickyroller5> So I upgraded my Kubuntu 15.04, and now Youtube videos will not play. Suggestions?
<valorie> Rickyroller5: 15.04 is EOL
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> I suggest a more up-to-date install, or upgrade, upgrad, upgrade
<valorie> to 16.04 which is LTS
<robotics_flo> hello . i'm using kde plasma 5.9.4 and when i try to use global menu with atom text editor the cpu gows up to 60% of ussage. is there any way i can blaclist atom from global menu?
<valorie> what is the atom editor?
<Rickyroller5> Thx, I think I will do that.
<valorie> ok, looked it up, robotics_flo
<valorie> any reason you want that one?
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean by "global menu" either
<valorie> robotics_flo: ?
<valorie> crossposting makes those of us who try to help quite cross
<robotics_flo> @valorie it is the men integrated in the panel instead of the app window. i've been a long time unity user and i just got used to it
<robotics_flo> sorry for cross posting
<valorie> so are you using Kubuntu, or?
<robotics_flo> i tried neon and just loved it. i get better performance but because of my laptop i need kernel 4.10 so im on kubuntu 17.04
<valorie> I know there has been talk of a global menu in plasma, but afaik there is not one yet
<valorie> ok
 * valorie is also on 17.04
<valorie> perhaps we should stay in #ubuntu+1
<robotics_flo> so much for cross posting....i'm going to #ubuntu+1
<valorie> heh
<rainblo> a
<rainblo> ok i am having a consistent hw device conflict  in debian/ubuntu, and am wondering if someone might be able to help me figure out how to stop 2 audio devices from being loaded on boot in kubuntu 14.04 ... please
<valorie> in Kubuntu?
<rainblo> yeah
<valorie> seems like you should be able to set that up in systemsettings
<rainblo> it seems like what i want to do is simple but i cant for the life d me figure it out .. . kind of a linux beginner
<valorie> I would press alt+space
<valorie> and type audio
<valorie> and see what is presented
<valorie> systemsettings for audio should be at the top of the list
<rainblo> ah i did that but it keeps reseting back to the onboard hdmi
<rainblo> my whole problem is  i have 3 audio devices 2 onboard 1 on a gpu and there conflicting / causing performance issues :S
<valorie> well, I hope some of the folks here who know all about audio devices will chime in
<rainblo> and bios provides a way to turn off hdmi support but it doesnt do anything
<valorie> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> those might help
<valorie> there is a pulseaudio widget that some use which helps
<rainblo> ive been through probably 100 pages and still cant get this working ive been at it for maybe 3 days solo
<valorie> but darn if I can remember the name
<valorie> sec
<rainblo> tried several different distros and everytime its the same problems
<rainblo> my audio does play it plays well but causes the whole pc to start freezing with it not running i get some lag but not the same magnitude
<valorie> I assume you dug into the options in the audio volume widget?
<rainblo> yeah i have even considered rewriting the dsdt
<valorie> pulseaudio should do what you want
<valorie> if not pulse, then the alsa layer
<valorie> from the commandline
<rainblo> i have tried both
<valorie> :(
<rainblo> but the two devices are i think? linked somehow inbios or kernel
<valorie> then you might have to descend to the modprobe layer
<valorie> geez, haven't had to go there for years
<rainblo> this is a really old board
<rainblo> amd sb690
<rainblo> chipset
<valorie> then you might have to use modprobe
<valorie> those links above will lead there
<valorie> I've done it and survived
<rainblo> yeah i think your right i just dont know my way around gnu im a win guy  usually
<valorie> well, it's no worse than the crap windows forced me to do back in the day
<rainblo> so quick question if i know the driver name and i know the bus / irq info is this simple to do?
<valorie> sure
<rainblo> im scared lmao
<valorie> if you know your way around the commandline, and follow the directions
<valorie> it Just Works
<valorie> don't just randomly google though -- use those ubuntu help pages
<rainblo> i mean i can see with dmesg that snd_hda_intel is loaded so is nvidia hdmi and realtek ALC883 but i only want alc883 @.@
<valorie> that doesn't sound quite right
<valorie> but I'm no expert
<rainblo> basically lsmod is telling me snd                    81920  21 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_devic
<valorie> unless you have a dual chip system
<valorie> I"m sorry nobody expert is stepping up
<rainblo> no worries
<rainblo> i was just casting a line see if anyone knows anything i been at this for awhile now and every os is the same windows or linux
<rainblo> lol i have litterally tried win 7 8 xp 10 manjaro all debian distros and ubuntu
<valorie> wow
<rainblo> yeah its damn near insane
<rainblo> lol ^..^
<rainblo> same exact issuee on each one too the pc runs well enough for what it is then i try to play audio and blammo cpu 100% ram 100% and just straight lag everywhere even the mouse skips
<genii> Are you trying to run a realtime kernel doing this or something?
<rainblo> not that i know of
<rainblo> but this issue shows on win too
<rainblo> uname shows this Linux lubuntu 4.4.0-70-generic #91~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<rainblo> is that a realtime kernel :o?
<rainblo> see right now i have like 10 tabs open system monitor open and im running a cpuburn with no lag but if i go and play an audio file? thats wher it gets shitty....
<rainblo> mind boggling for sure
<rainblo> thanks for  the link btw i think i m,ight have figured out a direction to head in aparently i have run the cmd aplay -l and it gave an odd error not listed on that site so i guesss im back to google to figure this out
<rainblo> anyone ever see this? "No protocol specified xcb_connection_has_error() returned true card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 1: NVidia [HDA N
<valorie> no protocol specified -- doesn't sound good
<rainblo> yeah google is giving me very little info on this too
<valorie> you might ask in #kde and see if the experts there are any more expert
<valorie> OR, look in the arch wikis
<rainblo> why does my graphics card have 4 hdmi devices in the first damn place -.- and how how i ask you does a motherboard have 2 onboard audio blargh.....
<valorie> their wiki for stuff like this are often superb
<rainblo> i curse asus for this lol but ima give up i guess
<rainblo> take care and thanks for listening to my rambling :)
#kubuntu 2017-03-28
<juacom99> hi, one question is it convinient to block all INCOMING in IP tables and open only the ones i want to be open?
<lordievader> Good morning
<cleow> hi all
<nally> hello
<various_accounts> juacom99: indeed yes
<various_accounts> juacom99: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Guide/Security
<various_accounts> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Communication_Networks/IP_Tables
<various_accounts> This is the video I used to learn about iptables: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKfhOQWrUVw
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> icibon was added by: icibon
<IrcsomeBot> <icibon> Hi All, glad to join this group
<sudhirkhanger> Hi guys!
<BluesKaj> hi sudhirkhanger
<IrcsomeBot> <icibon> Do we have telegram group instead of IRC Relay ?
<IrcsomeBot> <icibon> I think it's better to have group on Telegram, yes? … Faster and comfortable :)
<sudhirkhanger> Those who use LTS releases does it ever bother you missing on all the latest happenings.
<BluesKaj> sudhirkhanger, most LTS users need stability and they ae usually on production/woirkplace machines
<lordievader> icibon, more comfortable than IRC? Hard to imagine.
<IrcsomeBot> <icibon> (Photo, 640x1136) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SUSZFkg2/file_2293.jpg This is what i see :)
<sudhirkhanger> BluesKaj: I use my machine for both work and entertainment. Mostly work though.
<sudhirkhanger> I find those bug fixes quite helpful.
<Jordan17> hello everyone, im working on starting the kde environment form a non graphical live USB. is there a command i can run to gather information about the system and automaticly create conf files neaded for X? im on kubuntu 16.04
<Jordan17> ultimitly what im trying to acomplish is running live non graphical live disk, chrooting into another install and starting kde from there.
<various_accounts> wouldn't installing `kde-minimal` in the chroot be sufficient?
<various_accounts> ah, maybe that package doesn't exist anymore, but `kde-plasma-desktop` should
<OerHeks> non graphical live USB ??
<Jordan17> yes i want plasma to run from an existing install that is inside a veracrypt encrypted file. i want the sesson to be live because i want all system processes and application to data to be volatile. except for what is inside the veracrypt file
<Jordan17> ive got most of it working plasma is coming up now after i run startx from the chroot but mouse and keybord are not working. anyone have any ideas?
<genii> Bindmount /dev to /chrootmountmount/dev
<Jordan17> yes currently issuing this mont command for dev mount --bind /dev /media/kubuntu/dev
<Jordan17> but still not getting mouse
<ilyass> Hi !
<mas886> I'm having problems with kubuntu. Whenever I want to open a video using vlc or kodi either of this programs crash. This leads me to think there might be a problem with a shared dependence? Dragon player works though.
<titou> hi everyone !
<titou> I installed ubuntu 16.04 lts
<titou> and flush gnome for kde
<titou> any recommendation ? would it be better to download the kubuntu iso and reinstall ?
<titou> ouff
<titou> nice to meet you
<titou> bye
<linuxuser9> install kubuntu-desktop. getting unmet dependency in libctcore4. any ideas?
<linuxuser9> got it nevermind
#kubuntu 2017-03-29
<tsimonq2> For anyone who wants to answer a Kubuntu-related support question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/897928/kde-desktop-icons-glitched-after-suspend-kubuntu-16-10
<tsimonq2> ;)
<noaXess> Good Morning
<noaXess> still have a problem in file selector window (kdialog), even if i eg. need to add a file in Google Chrome i get not a real Dolphin file selector.. no double click, strange layout.. check this pics, file dialog from Chrome: http://imgur.com/0ebDAxa, file dialog from http://imgur.com/LMOGabQ
<noaXess> any hint?
<lordievader> Good morning
<noaXess> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey noaXess, how are you?
<noaXess> fine and you?
<noaXess> hey lordievader did you read my problem above?
<lordievader> Looks a bit like one is drawn in GTK.
<noaXess> back...
<noaXess> hm.. yes.. but how to fix that?
<hateball> noaXess: what problem?
<noaXess> hey hateball... my problem about kdialog and layout.. do you see my above message on 07:28
<noaXess> still have a problem in file selector window (kdialog), even if i eg. need to add a file in Google Chrome i get not a real Dolphin file selector.. no double click, strange layout.. check this pics, file dialog from Chrome: http://imgur.com/0ebDAxa, file dialog from http://imgur.com/LMOGabQ
<hateball> hmmm, sorry no idea about that
<hateball> I use chromium and kdialog behaves as expected for me
<noaXess> same is in other apps.. not only chrome
<noaXess> has this to do with some gtk settings?
<noaXess> that are my gtk settings: http://imgur.com/BPV8axa
<lordievader> Interesting my machine (Gentoo) doesn't have the GTK settings tab, the file dialog in Chrome looks regular. I could try this evening on my Kubuntu box.
<lordievader> If I don't forget...
<noaXess> lordievader: that would be nice ;)
<Guest72289> hi...I have a nfs mount point which is not available atm...but kubuntu won't boot. It's counting time "A stop job is running for........." and already goes in +30min
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<various_accounts> Guest72289: if you can, reboot in recovery mode and remove the offending NFS line
<various_accounts> you might have to remount your drive in write (haven't booted in recovery for a while)
<oshunluvr> ..and then fix the NFS mount options so it doesn't happen again :)
<various_accounts> `sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point`
<Guest72289> various_accounts: thanks
<starstun> wondering why some /tmp/ files are not letting me, who knows the root password and is the only user, open them
<oshunluvr> what are the permissions
<oshunluvr> try sudo -i then opening them
<noaXess> he BluesKaj ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <icibon> Ask: does anyone knows how to show the progress in percent of copying process in  command line/konsole?
<mareyes_> ok+
<BluesKaj> hi noaXess
<Sheoon> Hejoo
<coppy> Can someone help me? I am trying to have the bluetooth adapter start automatically on startup. I use bluetooth keyboard and mouse. I thought it used to, but for some reason it's not anymore. I'm running 16.04 64bit
<BluesKaj> coppy, have you tried resetting the adapter by removing and plugging it back in.
<coppy> BluesKaj: it's built in
<coppy> BluesKaj: It's a laptop, and built in is what I should have said
<coppy> BluesKaj: I ran rfkill and here's the output. Not sure if that tells anything usefull   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24275765/
<BluesKaj> coppy, sudo systemctl enable bluetooth, then sudo systemctl start blurtooth
<BluesKaj> oops sudo systemctl start bluetooth
<coppy> OK
<coppy> BluesKaj: Now that should make it start automatically?
<frischluft> #opensuse-de
<frischluft> Hello? Can anyone tell how to change the channel?
<genii> /join #channelname
<frischluft> genii: Thanks!!
<BluesKaj> coppy, not sure , but I think so
<genii> frischluft: Also,  /part #channelname   ...when you want to leave one
<coppy> BluesKaj: Thanks for helping. Going to restart now
<lordievader> noaXess: Interesting, the kdialog doesn't even load on Kubuntu.
<lordievader> noaXess: Could also be nfs failing though...
<frischluft> whoami
<noaXess> lordievader: NFS? why that?
<noaXess> lordievader: i also have that problem in libreoffice... http://imgur.com/WlHpbIR
<lordievader> noaXess: In my case I mean.
<lordievader> Not in general.
<noaXess> you have libreoffice? and if you want open anything in libreoffice, what you see?
<noaXess> lordievader: check this http://imgur.com/IW50v2L opened kdialog from console with a text file like this: kdialog --textbox ~/Temp/mysql_db_dump_20170329-162651.sql and i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24276087/
<noaXess> ha if i do with sudo... then i see this  dialog, check the OK button and scrollbar: http://imgur.com/XUz5Gk6
<noaXess> seams some gtk config in my profil is damaged or similar
<lordievader> I'm sorry I don't really have time right now.
<noaXess> rest of output is the same
<noaXess> easy.. just want write somewhere ;)
<user|89564> hi
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone else have a problem with the Knosle displaying lines under text that go across the entire terminal?
<JonelethIrenicus> it shows like strange line artifacts
<JonelethIrenicus> when i type they disappear but reappear when i type
#kubuntu 2017-03-30
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<krytarik> Hi chatter29.
<chatter29> hi
<Oderus> ello. having wifi troubles with staying connected I believe related to my upload speed. anything above 20kb/s and it crashes. I have a thread started here https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?71631-Wifi-Blues/page1&s=50fdbb118872fb976d61fb482547c30e  if anyone can take a look it would be appreciated. thank you.
<krytarik> !crosspost | Oderus
<ubottu> Oderus: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Oderus> my apologies, krytarik
<noaXess> Good Morning
<Tottel> Yo, how do I do if I lost a widget in KDE? ;o It says I got 1, but I cannot find it.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Tottel> Morning!
<lordievader> Hey Tottel
<Tottel> How you doing
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<Tottel> I'm doing just fine^^
<lordievader> Good to hear :)
<Tottel> Except that my KDE Connect widget is playing hide and seek :P
<lordievader> There is a widget for that?
<Tottel> Ye, it's nice
<Tottel> Having a box on your desktop, showing your phones notifications and all that
<Tottel> Pretty nice when you got your phone in the other room charging on silence ^^
<lordievader> Too bad KDE connect doesn't work on this network -.-
<lordievader> Or that KDE connect works over ipsec.
<Tottel> How come?
<Tottel> Special network? :P
<lordievader> University network, they have a /16 network.
<Tottel> ah
<lordievader> Probably done a couple of tricks to 'prevent' this.
<Tottel> I guess the over-IP part is a security thing
<lordievader> Over-ip?
<lordievader> You mean ipsec? Yes, ipsec is a vpn technology.
<Tottel> Ye, that KDE Connect only works over local
<Tottel> Gotta reboot, brb
<hateball> lordievader: KDE Connect needs to be on same subnet to work
<hateball> even if you are on the same subnet, it's likely the network enforces client isolation
<lordievader> Indeed
<Tottel> Hum, I rebooted and my transparent taskbart went solid?
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> lordievader: i think i found the issue of kdialog layout.. kdialog is using Qt 4.8 and eg. dolphin and so on are using Qt 5.6
<lordievader> noaXess: That could very well be the issue.
<lordievader> Though, kdialog on my Gentoo box also comes from the plasma4 slot.
<lordievader> I.e. most likely uses Qt4.x
<noaXess> hm... so thats a main issue
<lordievader> What version do you have?
<noaXess> version of Kubuntu?
<noaXess> 16.04
<lordievader> No, version of kdialog.
<noaXess> wait
<noaXess> 1.0
<noaXess> details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24279408/
<noaXess> lordievader: you said, you are using chromium, right?
<lordievader> noaXess: No, I have Chrome installed.
<noaXess> if you are on any webpage, right click and select Save as... how the dialog looks like?
<noaXess> can you provide screenshot?
<lordievader> noaXess: On my Gentoo box I have version 4.14.29 compiled against Qt 4.8.6.
<lordievader> noaXess: http://imgur.com/a/bjZZu
<lordievader> Do not that this is on Gentoo, not Kubuntu.
<noaXess> okey.. i see.. hm..
<noaXess> something is wrong here..
<noaXess> wait.. yesterday i found something.. about application style
<hateball> noaXess: this is my chromium save on 16.04 http://imgur.com/oDHUKvz
<noaXess> this is how it looks if Widget Style Breeze is used: http://imgur.com/iFjbnTz
<lordievader> note*
<noaXess> and this is, if Widget Style GTK+ Style is used: http://imgur.com/LZQ17IH
<noaXess> lordievader: strange right? seams Breeze is not complete.. or similar
<noaXess> other thing is.. i have enabled single click to open folders/files in dolphin.. but that is not working in kdialog's
<lordievader> noaXess: Could you create a new user and see if that one has the same problem?
<noaXess> thtas good plan.. will check that..
<Tottel> So what you up to?
<lordievader> noaXess: What version of Chrome are you using, perhaps that explains the differences?
 * lordievader is using 58.0.3029.33
<noaXess> lordievader: 57.0.2987.133 (64-bit) that from
<noaXess> from google repo
<noaXess> lordievader: so you are using beta versino?
<lordievader> Yes
<lordievader> Using is a big word though.
<noaXess> btw.. same prob is in chomium.. same kdialog layout
<lordievader> And in another user?
<noaXess> not yet tested.. need to work between ;) LOL
<lordievader> Same here ;)
<noaXess> lordievader: now.. tested with new user and it's new generated profile: all works as it should, also single click in kdialog... seams in my own profile some damaged config files..
<lordievader> noaXess: Indeed, if a new user works correctly... it is some config file.
<noaXess> lordievader: now.. which config is it.. ufff..
<lordievader> grep for something like kdialog?
<noaXess> grrrrr... can't find which config or even script does make that issue..
<noaXess> lordievader: i already found kdialogrc, but has nothing to do wiht
<noaXess> it's some style stuff missing..
<noaXess> how can i reinstall eg. Breeze app style?
<noaXess> lordievader: YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
<noaXess> at last i got IT.... /home/noaXess/.config/Trolltech.conf had some wrong configs in.. renaming, start eg. kdialog or LibreOffice Writer and open anything.. DONE.. FIXED
<hateball> 1 problem down, a million to go!
<noaXess> yeah...
<noaXess> hey hateball
<lordievader> noaXess: Nice, good work.
<noaXess> search and fix.. config by config file..
<noaXess> :D https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2357144&p=13627132#post13627132
<hateball> noaXess: :)
<xfu> What's the shortcut to un-fullscreen Okular?
<noaXess> xfu: ESC
<various_accounts> icibon for progress of a copy operation you can pipe the file through pv e.g https://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<R13ose> Anyway to improve kubuntu in general?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> http://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/
<R13ose> Are there a list of tickets?
<faLUCE>  does myfile pass to stage area when I do git add myfile?
<faLUCE> (hello)
<soee> what are you trying to do ?
<faLUCE> soee_: sorry, wrong channel
<kiorky> hi i borke my sddm + kde setup somehow (u16.04), now my sddm greeter is balck and grey
<kiorky> without any icon or background
<kiorky> even if i reinstalled every qt/sddm/kde package related package, i cant make it revive
<kiorky> http://www.cryptelium.net/bordel/20170330_195833.jpg
<kiorky> here is a screen of it
<Snowhog> Kiorky What is it you are showing us with the image?
<kiorky> Snowhog: that sddm is terribly broken
<kiorky> black and grey
<kiorky> Snowhog: http://i.imgur.com/2YlfFiK.png
<kiorky> Snowhog: it hsould look like that
<kiorky> Snowhog: you missed that:
<kiorky> 19:53 <kiorky> hi i borke my sddm + kde setup somehow (u16.04), now my sddm greeter is balck and grey
<kiorky> 19:53 <kiorky> without any icon or background
<kiorky> 19:54 <kiorky> even if i reinstalled every qt/sddm/kde package related package, i cant make it revive
<Snowhog> Kiorky Have you tried installing a different sddm theme just to see if a new theme works correctly?
<kiorky> Snowhog: well, the pb seems related to Qt
<kiorky> because if i login inside a kde/plasma session
<kiorky> Snowhog: its also borken
<kiorky> panels are transparent/greys and all window bars and menus too
<kiorky> Snowhog: another theme (maui)
<kiorky> is also broke
<kiorky> Snowhog: so its also borken with another theme
<Snowhog> Kiorky You can try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop plasma-desktop plasma-desktop-data sddm xorg xserver-xorg-core && sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<kiorky> Snowhog: done a lot of time
<kiorky> first things i did
<kiorky> Snowhog: (from those specific pkgs, to the whole kde & qt stack to my full set of pkgs...)
<Snowhog> Have you tried creating a new user and logging in to that account? Same results, or no?
<kiorky> Snowhog: yeah, by the way no user here are involved
<kiorky> as it is the greater itself
<kiorky> but even with emptying the cache config & kde folder of /var/lib/sddm
<kiorky> doesnt cahnge a thing
<Snowhog> And you don't remember what you were doing right before this issue presented itself?
<kiorky> Snowhog: removing the intel ppa
<kiorky> ( https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers )
<kiorky> normally in 1 year things have evolved, stock kernel is enought now   to run my t450 without bleeding edge
<Snowhog> So things were fine before you removed that PPA, yes? You removed the PPA and logged out/rebooted and the problem presented?
<kiorky> Snowhog: i have to force remove some packages (ofc i quoted everyone of them and bring them back after)
<kiorky> but yeah, that's the starting point of failure. .
<Snowhog> Kiorky Have you attempted to readd t he PPA and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? IF things were fine with the PPA, then adding it back might fix things, and then you can figure out what to do that won't break things again.
<kiorky> Snowhog: back to oibaf intel stuff without any change
<kiorky> still broken
<Snowhog> Kiorky Hmm. Are there any Warnings or Errors given when running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kiorky> Snowhog: nope.
<Snowhog> kiorky It's been awhile, so not sure if it is still installable, but can you install kdm (the greeter that preceded sddm) and select it as the default?
<kiorky> Snowhog: wont fix the problem, my plasma session is borken as well
<kiorky> the problem is the same between sddm & my plasma kde session
<kiorky> if i fix one, i fix the other :(
<Snowhog> Kiorky Well, if this were happening to me, and I'd spent as much time on it as maybe you have, I'd backup my important stuff in my /home directory and re-install Kubuntu and electing to have the /home partition formatted during installation.
#kubuntu 2017-03-31
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader , going fine here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here too.
<lordievader> Having some nice weather outside.
<BluesKaj> sun is just up, but cloudy forecast
<Guest73568> hi...I'm trying to connect to my phone via bluetooth, but I get the message "Connection to the device failed" when I press the connect button
<BluesKaj> Guest73568, connect to ?
<Guest73568> BluesKaj: I want to connect my desktop to the phone...was trying to use my desktop as a headset :P
<BluesKaj> Guest73568, try kdeconnect via wifi , dunno if bluetooth will work, yo'll need kdeconnect on your pc and phone
<hateball> kdeconnect doesnt have audio redirection tho
<lordievader> Guest73568: Does the pairing fail?
<Guest73568> lordievader: it does, dispite it creates the device on the list
<Guest73568> BluesKaj: does kdeconnect allow to use the desktop as a headset?
<BluesKaj> Guest73568, I don't know for sure
<lordievader> Guest73568: No, as hateball already said.
<lordievader> Guest73568: On what does the pairing fail?
<Guest73568> lordievader: I request pairing from the desktop...search the phone, select it, set manual pin to 0000. Then I just get a window saying "The setup of myphone has failed" with the options to restart the wizard and close
<lordievader> Why set the pin maunally?
<Guest73568> bacause the default method has huge pins :P
<lordievader> Thought at the time my phone showed a code I needed to enter at the laptop, or the other way around.
<Guest73568> the same result using that method
<lordievader> Guest73568: Hmm, anything in the system log which is more specific than 'it failed'?
<Guest73568> nothing on /var/log/syslog...where does it log to, any idea?
<hateball> not sure it logs at all
<hateball> you could try launching that kcm from a terminal tho, see if it spits anything to stdout
<Guest73568> here's what I get https://pastebin.com/00FWxZ5Q
<hateball> Guest73568: google gives http://askubuntu.com/questions/440386/bluetoothd-bluez-5-wont-connect-with-any-devices dunno if that's your issue
<hateball> hmmm, probably not. 16.04 reports PA 8.0
<Guest73568> ok I managed to connect...it was missing pulseaudio-module-bluetooth package
<Guest73568> it's paired and connected...now how do I get the call sound on my desktop?
<lordievader> I might have done that, or the other way around. Let me check.
<lordievader> Yes, I can play music on my phone and head it on my laptop.
<lordievader> Guest73568: Do you have pavucontrol installed?
<Guest73568> lordievader: yup
<lordievader> Guest73568: Okay, what is the output of: pactl list short modules | grep blue
<Guest73568> lordievader:  23      module-bluez5-device    path=/org/bluez/hci0/dev_C8_A8_23_55_DE_7B .... among other stuff..guess this is what you're looking for??
<lordievader> !pastebin | Guest73568
<ubottu> Guest73568: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Please pastebin the full output.
<Guest73568> lordievader: https://pastebin.com/cWzRQ7JK
<lordievader> That looks alright, does your phone show up in the input tab of pavucontrol?
<lordievader> (You might have to start some audio first)
<Guest73568> lordievader: nop...but it show up on the control tab... the profile is off and I have 2 other options "HSP/HFP" and "A2DP"...which shall I use?
<lordievader> I have High Fidelity Capture (A2DP)
<dmt_> i was told konversation is feature rich
<dmt_> where all all these features/
<lordievader> Guest73568: Does it work?
<BluesKaj> dmt_, settings>configure konversation
<dmt_> BluesKaj:
<dmt_> thanks
<Guest73568> lordievader: went to eat something...
<Guest73568> well it seems that I can get sound from the phone...but can't send any
<Guest73568> at least from pavucontrol
<Guest73568> going to test it now
<Guest73568> shouldn't it show up in kde audio configuration?
<factionguru> Morning.
<Guest73568> ah it does
<factionguru> Does anyone use VM workstation 12 with kubuntu have a strange error msg on bootup about cpufreq_freqonline: Failed to initialize policy for cpu ?
<lordievader> Guest73568: That was what you wanted right? Audio from the phone to the laptop? Or did you want to other way around?
<Guest73568> lordievader: I can also speak :)
<Guest73568> yeahhh!!!
<Guest73568> lordievader: , hateball, BluesKaj: thanks a bunch
<lordievader> Guest73568: Nice, good to hear.
<skrite> hey all
<Hubal> Hi
<BluesKaj> Hi Hubal
<jimjohnson> hello
<jimjohnson> is this the right place to ask for help?
<jimjohnson> my grandson told me about kubuntu and I dont know how to get it onto my computer
<acheronuk> jimjohnson: hi. we have some documentation on installation here: http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/installation.html
<erwan_> ji
<erwan_> hi*
<erwan_> it's the first time i use KDE
<shrini> welcome erwan_
<shrini> you will enjoy kde
<jimjohnson> thanks for that link acheronuk
<jimjohnson> i have downloaded unetbootin
<jimjohnson> my grandson says this is better than my windows software
<acheronuk> we think so, which is why we make it :)
<jimjohnson> does it have internet on it?
<jimjohnson> internet explorer I mean
<acheronuk> but everyone has their own preferences and way of doing things, so you can test it via a live session from a USB drive/cd and see
<acheronuk> jimjohnson: the default browser is Mozilla Firefox. a popular alternative
<acheronuk> but other web browsers can be installed.
<jimjohnson> what about outlook?
<jimjohnson> i get my email there
<BluesKaj> jimjohnson, you'll still have access to Outlook
<BluesKaj> you just won't have Internet explorer, buit firefox is default on kubuntu, and chrome and other linux supported browsers are available
<acheronuk> Outlook the program? Or outlook.com the website for webmail?
<jimjohnson> i have outlook 2007
<BluesKaj> jimjohnson, MS Office Outlook 2007? or the email app ?
<jimjohnson> what is the difference?
<jimjohnson> I click on a yellow square that says Microsoft Outlook 2007
<genii> jimjohnson: Do your incoming emails get pulled off your ISP's mail server by your local Outlook, or are you running an email server?
<genii> So the former
<user|75787> hello everyone :)
<user|75787> i have a problem with booting ubuntu on my laptop and I would like to ask for help
<user|75787> could someone help, please? :)
<BluesKaj> user|75787, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<jimjohnson> yes i get comcast email
<user|75787> sorry, i meant kubuntu
<BluesKaj> user|75787, is this a dual boot with windows 8 or higher?
<marco-parillo> jimjohnson: If you have comcast e-mail, you should have two, maybe three options. (1) You can use an e-mail client. kmail ships with Kubuntu. The second most popular around here is probably Thunderbird. You would have to configure your e-mail client software. (2) You can use your browser (by default firefox) to access your comcast webmail directly
<marco-parillo> (https://www.xfinity.com/support/internet/sign-in-to-email-or-voicemail-on-xfinity/).
<marco-parillo> Third possibility (and this may not work) is to use your browser to use Outlook Web Access (https://outlook.office.com/owa/) to access your Comcast e-mail. If it works, it will be pretty familiar to you.
<R13ose> Hi
<viewer|15687> Hi, all. I have a problem that I'm hoping one of you can help with. My laptop has a RealTek 8723 wireless chip. Starting with 16.10, I kept getting 'IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready' errors.
<viewer|15687> I tried moving to the 17.04 Beta, and the driver started throwing this error 'hci0: Direct firmware load for rtl_bt/rtl8723b_config.bin failed with error -2'
<viewer|15687> I compiled the RTL from Larry Finger's Git repo (as suggested in forum posts), and I now get this error: 'rtlwifi: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.'
<viewer|15687> Any idea on where to go from here, besides reinstall 16.04?
#kubuntu 2017-04-01
<Trioxin> how can I reduce the work baloo_file_extractor has to do rather than disable it?
<chcknrub> https://answersingenesis.org/angels-and-demons/satan/what-about-satan-and-the-origin-of-evil/
<chcknrub> Satan/Evil is just a blip in Eternity
<chcknrub> Love & Eternity
<lordievader> Good morning
<sam_> hi
<sam_> Anyone?
<lordievader> Maybe if you wait a bit longer...
<noethics> i recently tried soft booting kubuntu 17.04 on a new box with a ryzen 1800x and got black screen
<noethics> windows just seemed to boot/install fine :'(
<lordievader> Is ryzen not very new? Which version did you try?
<noethics> 17.04 beta 2
<noethics> and yeah it is
<lordievader> Hmm, it could be that the kernel in 17.04 does not (yet) support it... You could research that.
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<jpower> tes
<konrados> hi!
<konrados> It's actually very important for me to do this asap
<konrados> I need to install skype, I found I need to do sudo apt install skype but I get E: Unable to locate package skype
<konrados> Really I'm in a hurry - please ...
<konrados> please?
<konrados> please?
<BluesKaj> konrados, https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=weblinux-deb
<konrados> reading...
<konrados> downloading...
<konrados> installing...
<konrados> runniing...
<konrados> "skype for linux beta"
<lordievader> The web interface does not suffice?
<lordievader> Heard the Linux app is not much more than a wrapper around the web interface.
<konrados> The darn email doesn't show - damn it
<konrados> I give up - it's too late - didn't get the registration email - BluesKaj - thank you.
<BluesKaj> konrados, look in your software manager for skype it's there
<Hubal>  /quit
<lordievader> konrados: The registration email of Skype? Did you look in your spam folder?
<konrados> lordievader, - yes, there nothing
<konrados> incredible - just incredible it should jsut work
<konrados> I'll try with another email damn damn damn
<lordievader> konrados: Keep it family friendly.
<viewer|74915> Hello can someone anser a question please?
<viewer|74915> Can I install Kubunto on a pc with 256 mb of ram?
<konrados> Hi again, there is skype channel... I really tried hard. I call a person and the discussion is terminated in the middle. My os is ubuntu and I tired to talk to windows 10 / 7 xp - aways the same thing - it terminates in the middle. Any suggestions?
<konrados> viewer|74915 - no
<konrados> Do you need giu?
<konrados> gui?
<viewer|74915> thanks
<genii> Actually, you can, but it will use swap so much it will be useless
<_thelion_> Hi, how can I reactivate the confirmation when i empty the trash?
<Marquel> morning. short quick question: is there an install method for kubuntu like "debootstrap"?
<Marquel> google only gets me to ubuntu, i wanted kubuntu as directly as possible without downloading and burning another DVD.
<genii> Use the ubuntu method and install kubuntu-desktop
<Marquel> genii: does that get me the kubuntu splash?
<Marquel> this is for people who require a two week training session if the splash changes ;)
<genii> Yes
<Marquel> k. fingers crossed, otherwise this'll be a long night.
<genii> If nothing was installed previously, it will install sddm and Kubuntu bootsplash
<Marquel> genii: the disk just got a new partition table.
<genii> debootstrap for ubuntu will usually install ubuntu-minimal to get you a core CLI system, from there you can install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Marquel> already inside of that.
<Marquel> a live-dvd does not run well inside a running linux, does it?
<genii> Not usually
<Marquel> which binary would that be anyway?
<genii> I think syslinux
<Marquel> doesn't exist on the cd or the squashfs.
<Marquel>  lets try the "hybrid iso". otherwise the operation seems moot. *sigh*
<genii> I'm not sure why you're using any kind of usb/dvd. debootstrap should be able to install from over the internet directly
<genii> So long as your chroot has internet access
<Marquel> genii: b/c that cheap sh*t f*cking <swearing censored> system doesn't boot it correctly. grub comes up every second try, blank screen after that.
<genii> Did you try the nomodeset for that?
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Marquel> no worries, stick just booted ;)
<Marquel> nice, the stick's installer crashes reliably :(
#kubuntu 2017-04-02
<IrcsomeBot1> kaynix was added by: kaynix
<IrcsomeBot1> Claudio Autiero was added by: Claudio Autiero
<IrcsomeBot1> <Claudio Autiero> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Claudio Autiero> :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> morning
<blackmint> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Merozey> is thisthe support channel?
<ikonia> miklcct_: it is
<user|duns> I have kubuntu virtualized in virtualbox: I don't see Grub2, why?
<BluesKaj> you won't see grub in the vb
<BluesKaj> user|duns,^
<user|duns> ah, ok; if I install on hd, yes
<user|duns> thank you
<BluesKaj> user|duns, do you mean dual boot?
<user|duns> yes
<BluesKaj> with windows?
<user|duns> also, and with pclos
<BluesKaj> ok, i assume tou're familiar with partitioning etc
<BluesKaj> you're
<user|duns> yes
<BluesKaj> ok good
<user|duns> Sorry, now I have to go, thank you, good evening
<vic123> Hi, hope someone can point me in the right direction.  I accidentally cleared my EFI entries in my BIOS due to the "defaults and restart" being right next to "save and exit".  Boot repair did not work.  Is there any way to get a new entry added to the EFI easily?
<vic123> I'm on 16.04, sda1 is the /boot/efi
<BluesKaj> vic123, suggest you ask in #ubuntu chat, since it's not really a kubuntu question
<BluesKaj> and kubuntu questions are supported there
<user|1241> I am having trouble installing Kubuntu
<user|1241> it is freezing during the installation process
<user|1241> is there some special thing I need to do to get it to install?
<user|1241> I am using the 16.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> user|1241 how old is your pc?
<user|1241> I don't know
<user|1241> it says HP Z600
<weboh> trash: found unusable .Trash dir
<weboh> Failed to trash debian in ~/.local/share/Trash, because :[Errno 13] Permission denied: 'debian/control'
<BluesKaj> weboh, wrong chat, try #ubuntu :-)
<anduril97> Hi! So I made the Kubuntu 16.10 upgrade ("Yaketty-Yak") and now my ethernet port doesn't work at all!
<anduril97> I was wondering what I could do about that
<degenpoker> can anyone help me with sound      Realtek High Definition (HD) Audio Driver     cant seem to get it to play back thru hdmi  on youtube or anything but when i test the sound itll play the test 0-0
<degenpoker> just had to disable onboard from bios
<degenpoker> its working now
#kubuntu 2018-03-26
<lordievader> Good  morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Dallas> Good morning
<hesterfamily> hi
<EdgyMC_69> Hi. Are there any weird things with zesty repositories? I can't update the application lists and I've changed servers three times.
<EdgyMC_69> Okay, I've found the info that zesty is no longer supported from the official repos and I should update to 17.10
<R13ose> How do I install Linux-libre without losing any files?
#kubuntu 2018-03-27
<mparillo> Maybe I am missing something, but it looks as if https://code.launchpad.net/linux-libre was last updated in 2013.
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|71638> Hola algún mexicano ?
<hateball> !mx | user|71638
<hateball> hmmm
<user|71638> Hablan español ?
<hateball> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<user|71638> Gracias bendiciones ...
<hateball> I don't know what that means, but I hope you find the help you need :)
<herberto> hey, my webcam displays a black screen when I try to use it. Dell inspitoin 7559 with Kubuntu 17.10
<herberto> Cheese and guvcview show a blackscreen but the webcam light glows when I launch a webcam software
<herberto> I had managed to get it to work a few weeks ago but now it doesnt work
<vespertatia> Since two different webcam applications show the same result, then it might have something to do with your webcam driver.
<vespertatia> Have you checked the support page of dell if they have drivers for linux?
<herberto> nope. They don't even have a driver page for windows -_-
<vespertatia> Amazing support indeed. Press Alt + F2 type in Driver Manager and then press enter
<vespertatia> It will collect info about your system, see if there's an option for you to select driver for your webcam.
<herberto> there's only options for GPU drivers
#kubuntu 2018-03-28
<Fritigern> When I attempt a kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade to try and install the current beta for Bionic Beaver, it fails with this error message (see screenshot https://ibb.co/iPSUs7). I have already attempted to disable all 3rd party repos, but that didn't help. Who has any good ideas for me?
<hateball> Fritigern: bionic is in #ubuntu+1
<Fritigern> Thank you, but this is not an issue with Bionic, it's an issue with Artful not wanting to upgrade to Bionic
<acheronuk> firstly I would wait a little while, then try again. there are new plasma packages migrating from the -proposed to -release part of the repo, which can result in a short period where they seem to vanish completely and so are uninstallable
<acheronuk> I had some archive tests fail because of that, which I am now re-running!
<Fritigern> acheronuk: I have waited quite a while, over two weeks to be exact.
<acheronuk> when did you try this upgrade?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Fritigern> acheronuk: I tried the upgrade earlier tonight. About an hour ago, I'd say. I have repeatedly tried to upgrade over the past two weeks or so
<Fritigern> This is not my first time either. I have been a 'Buntu user since 2005 when I first installed Breezy Badger. I have used releases, RCs and betas with varying degrees of bugginess, but never did I have an installation fail with a vague message saying that "something went wrong, hurr durr"
<acheronuk> Fritigern: just tried a couple from artful to bionic, with and without backports, with a full KDE install, and it had no problems calculating an upgrade
<Fritigern> That's cool, but I DO have a problem.
<acheronuk> yeah, and that helps narrow it down. e.g. it's not a core packaging issues
<Fritigern> Perhaps unnescessary, but here it is anyway, THIS is the exact message I get: https://ibb.co/iPSUs7
<acheronuk> what about with just 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d -m desktop' on the command line?
<Fritigern> I get some more info from that. It still fails but in addition to the above message, it also tells me "Hold prevents MarkGarbage of <package_name>" for 36 packages. I've checked and none of them are version-locked
<kustodian> I just updated all packages to the latest versions and now when I press ALT+F1,F2,... it switches to tty1, tty2, etc
<kustodian> for example pressing ALT+F4 switches to tty4 and when I return back to tty7 it closes the window
<kustodian> does anyone have an idea how to resolve this?
<kustodian> and after a reboot everything is working find... mindfuck :D
<Fritigern> URGH! In order to fix my issue I had to purge the following: subversion nutty scribus php7.0 mixxx libpython3.5 python3.5 krosspython uget kodi libtelegram-qt5 telepathy-morse megatools android-libadb krename libpodofo0.9.5 python3.5-minimal nmap kodi-bin libapache2-mod-php7.0 libpython3.5-stdlib libpython3.5-minimal secureboot-db sbsigntool
<Fritigern> What I worry about most is having had to remove secureboot-db
<Fritigern> !info secureboot-db
<ubottu> secureboot-db (source: secureboot-db): Secure Boot updates for DB and DBX. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 43 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386)
<nessuno> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kustodian> and now after a few minutes again when I press ALT+F1, ALT+F2,.... it switches to tty1, tty2 :(
<BluesKaj> kustodian, that key combo should include the ctl key in order to bring up the VT/TTY
<kustodian> BluesKaj: I know
<kustodian> that's why I'm asking for help :(
<BluesKaj> perhaps the ctl key is stuck
<kustodian> hehe
<kustodian> it's not
<kustodian> I tested it
<kustodian> I found an old bug which some still report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-cyrillic/+bug/520546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520546 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Alt-f2 switches to virtual terminal 2" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kustodian> it's supposably a bug in kbd_mode, but as far as I can see it happens if console-cyrillic is installed, but it's not installed on my systemd
<john980> seems no one talks in here
<IrcsomeBot> <Dallas> @john980, No not really its just a support chat
<john980> I know, but seems no one is asking about anything
<IrcsomeBot> <Dallas> @john980, Its intermittent
<john980> oh, too bad, I tought someone could help me with a crashing kde desktop......Ill look for help somewhere else.......bye
<IrcsomeBot> <Dallas> The group is rather small ish with only about 50 members
<IrcsomeBot> <Dallas> @john980, What is happening
<IrcsomeBot> <Dallas> @john980, I only discovered this group the other day.
<IrcsomeBot> viniciusldemelo was added by: viniciusldemelo
#kubuntu 2018-03-29
<lordievader> Good morning
<vespertatia> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey vespertatia How are you doing?
<lothar> hi
<EdgyMC_69> How can I use my second monitor as a second display?
<EdgyMC_69> Are there any AMD drivers for 17.10? The default ones don't really work for me.
<Citral90> baraba: test
<markus_d> moin
<markus_d> I can access samba shares from dolphin (connected them using knetattach). But when I user gnome apps (keepass) I can't access the. What do I have to do?
<zxq9> markus_d: Can you mount the samba shares instead?
<zxq9> The filesystem type for the mount command is "cifs" iirc.
<zxq9> Then you can access the filesystem like any other, as if it were local.
<zxq9> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Mounting_samba_shares_from_a_unix_client
<zxq9> `mount -t cifs //<server>/<share> <mountpoint>`
<zxq9> (Dolphin *is* awfully convenient, though, and I cheat with it all the time.)
<zxq9> I believe some gnome applications allow a url of the form: "smb://<server>/<share>" also. I don't know about keepass, though (I'm not even sure what that is).
<markus_d> I am trying this. How would I specify my user in this command? Right now he assumes I want to connect as root
<markus_d> This is not working: sudo mount -t cifs //markus.d@dc-01.sh.private windows_m
<markus_d> Gives me: mount error: could not resolve address for markus.doebele@dc-01.sh.private: Unknown error
<hateball> markus_d: you need to add the user as an option
<hateball> markus_d: man mount.cifs
<hateball> but for username it would be -o username=markus
<markus_d> Okay. I try this: sudo mount -o username=markus.doebele -t cifs //dc-01.sh.private windows_m
<markus_d> And I get: mount error(22): Invalid argument
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<markus_d> In dolphin this works in the address line: smb://SH%5Cmarkus.doebele@dc-01.sh.private/
<markus_d> I just love everything kde related ;)
<markus_d> I get the same error when I write this in the fstab. I am lost here
<markus_d> This is the example I use: //192.168.1.100/Tausch /media/austausch cifs username=otto,password=geheim,domain=Gruppe1 0 0
<markus_d> Its from https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs/
<markus_d> Did something change?
<markus_d> What the english docu say is also not working: //dc-01.sh.private  /home/markus/windows_m  cifs    user=markus.doebele,pass=temp,domain=MYDOMAIN 0 0
<hateball> markus_d: you may need to specify smb protocol version
<hateball> markus_d: as mount.cifs might default to 1.0 and that has been patched out from most things since wannacry
<hateball> yep, seems so from reading the man-page
<markus_d> I found it by trying out like everything. One needs to put the directory name behind the Network Name
<hateball> oh
<markus_d> smbclient gave me this error. So I tried the same in fstab. And it works
<markus_d> Works like in charm in gnome apps now as well. I am happy for today ;)
<markus_d> So if somebody else asks. This is how it works: //dc-01.sh.private/Customers  /home/markus/windows_kunden  cifs    user=markus.doebele,pass=mypassword,domain=MYWORKGROUP 0 0
<zxq9> markus_d: That's the kind of thing I have to fiddle with about once every year or so, and forget how it works until I check some notes. ;-)
<hateball> that's the reason I use things like nextcloud ;p
<zxq9> Not an option in many environments.
<hateball> zxq9: Then the environment has a design flaw, those can luckily be fixed :)
<markus_d> Its a pitty there are still people using windows networks :(
<zxq9> Indeed.
<hateball> Well if there were only nice things in the world, we would have no need to progress
<hateball> But this is better suited for #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<zxq9> Also a pity about nextcloud's security and env architecture...
<zxq9> Which is my point above.
<zxq9> But, that's not anywhere near the final state of file sharing across privately managed services. Which is a great thing.
<zxq9> Baby steps. :-)
<IrcsomeBot> ‎ ‎ was added by: ‎ ‎
<IrcsomeBot> <‎ ‎> Hi guys, is it official?
<IrcsomeBot> <‎ ‎> There is a problem with Dolphin
<IrcsomeBot> <Dallas> What is the problem with Dolphin
<IrcsomeBot> <‎ ‎> Actually I'm on KUbuntu 16.04 (the latest anyway), when I go in activities while in certain folders it crashes
<IrcsomeBot> <‎ ‎> Not everytime but sometimes it occureres
<IrcsomeBot> <Dallas> Do you have certain things running when it occurs vs when you are not running those items
<IrcsomeBot> <‎ ‎> I don't know, when it will happen again I will be more careful about the situation
<kant> h
<kant> df
<kant> h
<kant> sd
<kant> fh
<kant> h
<zxq9> I have an Ubuntu 16.04 on which I've installed Kubuntu alongside Unity (or whatever the default Ubuntu DE is) and on that particular one I've had Dolphin randomly crash as described by Dallas. Very spotty, but occasionally it crashes.
<zxq9> My Kubuntu 16.04 installed straight from a Kubuntu image, though, doesn't seem to have that problem. Mystery.
<zxq9> The crashy one is on Intel, the stable one is on AMD. With all the microcode wonkiness that has come out lately it wouldn't entirely shock me if that has something to do with it. Or that there is some weird interaction with remaining unused Ubuntu bits. Or whatever.
<zxq9> No way to tell for sure. But it doesn't bother me enough to really dig in. I'm working on other development stuff right now anyway. :-/
<lordievader> zxq9: Does drkonqi popup, the debug dialog? (If that is still a thing)
<zxq9> Something like that pops up. I forget the name, but yes, there is a little crash reporter guy.
<zxq9> I've sent some reports a while back. Usually I just silence it. I don't really have time to dig into it. I imagine occasional FM crashes on 16.04 isn't a big maintenance priority.
<lordievader> How does the utility rate the information it has on the crash?
<zxq9> I spend most of my time on that particular system buried in kmail or vim. So its just one of those "works good enough for me" sort of things.
<zxq9> I don't recall. I'll give it another whirl when it happens again. I believe I needed some dev packages for debugging info before it had enough to submit a proper report.
<zxq9> I suppose I could try to induce a crash right now. It usually happens when I was doing more than one thing at a time. Like having two or more dolphin windows open, decompressing an archive in one while copying between two others or something.
<zxq9> I think this (super crappy) system has only one memory channel, so it could just be timing out somewhere thinking it is starved for data during a large transfer or file operation.
<zxq9> Which would explain why I don't see it on the (dramatically more capable) AMD system.
<zxq9> I would imagine that a blocking timeout would look nicer than a crash, though. I haven't messed with Qt for a while, but I remember it having nicer timeout exceptions than that.
<lordievader> Hmm, sounds like a hard problem to debug.
<zxq9> No idea. Might be something really trivial. Would have to look at the crash dump to know.
<zxq9> The symptoms just feel peculiar being on this particular hardware with slow, single-channel memory.
<zxq9> Anyway, I wanted to answer back to the guy chatting via the IrcsomeBot, but I don't know how to flag him, being a blank name.
<zxq9> Is IrcsomeBot coming in from a Slack channel or something?
<zxq9> Different network like OFTC?
<lordievader> IIrcsomeBot is a Telegram bot.
<zxq9> Ah.
<zxq9> So many ways to chat these days. Times sure have changed!
<zxq9> Btw, just for general geek interest, there is a spacewalk happening right now on the ISS if anyone is curious: https://www.nasa.gov/nasalive
<Sken> Suppppppp
<zxq9> suppppppppper?
<Sken> zxq9 ofcourse !
<zxq9> Always a good plan. But it is bed time. :-)
<zxq9> o/
<ivantv> does kubuntu look like manjaro?
<MichaH> @ivantv: Yes, kubuntu looks similar to manjaro, if you have manjaro with KDE-desktop. Otherwise will look and behave different. Please notice, that manjaro is a rolling release and that kubuntu s not. Kubuntu is going to publish new LTS-version in about a month.
<ivantv> oh ok
<ivantv> yes I have manjaro with kde plasma
<ivantv> and I love how it looks so I was hoping kubuntu looks the same, Im downloading it atm
<BluesKaj> ivantv, yes you can make any OS using KDE/plasma look exactly like another using the same widgets,themes and colours
<ivantv> awesome, thank oyu
<ivantv> you
<MichaH_> @ivantv: Good luck. Which version are you downloading? 16.04, 17.10 or 18.04?
<ivantv> 17.10
<ivantv> I didnt know there was a 18.04
<ivantv> is that experimental?
<ivantv> ah I just saw in the page that it is a beta
<ivantv> I'll stick to the 17.10 for now
<MichaH_> @ivantv: 17.10 is good choice for now, I'm using it actually. And it will allow you to upgrade later to 18.04, which is the upcoming LTS-release.
<yuriy_> so what's about kubuntu 18.04? will it win win10?
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu Bionic 18.04 has nothing to do with competing with W10
<yuriy_> why?
<yuriy_> i'm waiting strong desktop linux
<BluesKaj> there is no why
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<BluesKaj> yuriy_,^
<yuriy_> i don't use win for a long time (near 10 years), but still nostalgic for the user experience
<yuriy_> i'm a KDE user for a long time
<yuriy_> maybe will move mac soon. it's unix based
<yuriy_> *to
<BluesKaj> yuriy_, mac is BSD based , not linux
<yuriy_> bsd is unix i know
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with KDE connect on a regular basis. My mobile phone doesn't appear in Dolphins' devices-list after it got connected. So I can't access the files (at least I don't know how else I would do it).
<BluesKaj> BSD is not Linux ...but this is an offtopic discussion, so we should stop here and join #kubuntu-offtopic chat
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, make sure your phone is paired with said computer
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: It is. I usually open KDE connect settings and send a ping.
<yuriy_> maybe open-source will come soon with come desktop soon...
<yuriy_> *some
<ajyotirmay> how can I debug graphical issues on Kubuntu?
<elichai2> Hey, I have Kubuntu 17.10 and I connected my laptop to a type C dock with audio plug and now the sound doesn't work(disconnected from the dock)
<elichai2> I tried reinstalling pulseaudio and alsa and it didn't work
<Sken> hey guys, i saw on the kubuntu website, there is an app for facebook messenger, is still working or not?
<jubo2> Hiya. Got a weird problem on one Kubuntu machine. Suddenly the Wifi disconnected and I cannot activate the WiFi at all.. trying to click on the checkbox to activate it does nothing. The device does not have a physical airplane switch
<obert_> check if there's a wifi password set jubo2
<jubo2> obert_: what do you mean?
<obert_> in the network setting
<obert_> you need to insert a wifi password in order to connect to internet, isn't it?
<obert_> one time I rebooted and my wifi password disappeared
<obert_> so I had to reinsert it
<jubo2> I cannot click on the checkbox to activate the WiFi at all .. only after that I could get to selecting wifi to connect to
<jubo2> obert_: that is not the problem
<jubo2> Problem is that when clicking from the default panel the connectivity symbol it opens up but I cannot check the checkbox to activate the WiFi
<jubo2> This problem just appeared suddenly
<obert_> ah I don't know then
<Sken> anyone know about the fbmessenger app on kubuntu if its still work? , im not able to run it
<jubo2> Ok. Our bad.. there was a touch-switch for deactivating the radio. Problem solved
<jubo2> Got another problem on another machine
<jubo2> KDEWallet suddenly started asking for a password even if the password was never set
<jubo2> so when I open the settings for KDEWallet and unchecked "Enable the KDE wallet subsystem" and then re-enable it and try to add a new wallet to be a default wallet (since we don't know the password for the old default) the new wallet is never added
<jubo2> ok.. managed to randomly work around it
#kubuntu 2018-03-30
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> oops
<xxap4lmtree> .-.            .-.
<xxap4lmtree> .-.            .-.
<xxap4lmtree> .-.            .-.
<xxap4lmtree> .-.            .-.
<xxap4lmtree> .-.            .-.
<AlexCD_1> Hi
<AlexCD_1> I switched to intel graphics through nvidia prime (switchable) graphics drivers. I restarted, and now I'm stuck on a black screen with a '_' at the top of the screen after the kubuntu splash screen
<AlexCD_1> I'm currently in a root prompt but prime-select is failing with message " cannot append /var/log/alternatives.log': read only file system"
<AlexCD_1> *root shell
<AlexCD_1> Given this is an ubuntu-generic issue, I'm going to ask in #ubuntu as well.
#kubuntu 2018-03-31
<R13ose> I heard KDE is not as good as gnome, is that true?
<Unit193> Did a GNOME user tell you this?  KDE is a choice, it could be better for you but not as good for whoever else.
<R13ose> I am unsure.  They said KDE is like Windows.
<R13ose> I like KDE as that is what I started on with Linux way back
<R13ose> Why did Ubuntu pick Gnome over KDE as the main one?
<Unit193> KDE gives you much more control over your desktop configuration, so if Windows is more configurable than GNOME, I suppose "Yes", it's more like Windows...Otherwise, not sure how.
<R13ose> ^
<R13ose> Ya!!!
<chcknrub> https://christianity.stackexchange.com/questions/15119/why-is-it-so-much-easier-to-sin-than-follow-jesus
<Unit193> chcknrub: Hello, this is a support channel for Kubuntu.  It's not the right platform for that.
<chcknrub> coz it is a sin not to fix bug...
<Unit193> No chcknrub, please don't do that here.
<chcknrub> Happy Easter
<redwhite> kde took the the thanking calander out how my i find that back in kde plasma over and out.
<redwhite> spme told me happy easter
<zczbd> Hello. I have 17.10 installed on my Dell 7559 with dual graphics. If safer mode is ENABLED, the laptop refuses to boot. I'm using Intel graphics with proprietary nvidia drivers
<zczbd> All of them have been updated using the driver manager
<zczbd> *DISABLED
<zczbd> If safer mode is DISABLED the laptop refuses to boot. I thought it'd be the other way around
<zczbd> How ever, I have to disable safe mode if I needed to use nvidia graphics
<zczbd> SECURE BOOT dammit not safe mode
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @zczbd, I also have the Dell 7559 and it works working great, but require a few tricks.
<zczbd> DarinMiller I followed this guide https://connorkuehl.github.io/dell-inspiron-7559-linux-guide/
<zczbd> Except I didn't add any kernel parameters after installation as brightness keys worked out of the box
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> zczbd, that is a good guide, but you only need nomodeset (not nomodeset i915_bpo.nomodeset=1 quiet splash) to boot and install the nvidia drivers.
<zczbd> Yeah I've installed it successfully
<zczbd> If I don't disable secure boot, it works fine
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which driver?
<zczbd> 384.111
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh. Checking mine for for secure status....
<zczbd> Updated using driver manager
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am currently using 390.42, but 384.11 should work fine.
<zczbd> Are you using the proprietary firmware too? Also how much battery life do you get? I'm barely getting 2 hours :/
<zczbd> In windows I got 4
<zczbd> *intel microcode
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ahh, I am using UEFI with secure boot disabled.  If I remember correctly, the NVidia install insisted on disabling secure boot (but that was long ago and I left it that way ever since).  I was dual booting win10 while my daughter used it for school and win10 booted fine,  but now win10 is long gone.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If I "sudo prime-select intel", I get 4 to 5hrs of battery.  I also have the 4k display so not sure how that factors.
<zczbd> Oh my
<zczbd> I always used to get unknown when I did prime select query
<zczbd> Now I did prime select intel and now query returns intel
<zczbd> I'll try rebooting now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I do not have bumblebee installed as it was a little quirky last I tried.
<zczbd> I'm not using that either
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I do not customize my grub command line either as recommended by that article.  Once the NVidia drivers are installed, the laptop behaves quite well.  However, awaking the laptop with NVidia drivers enabled sometime ends in a tailspin with video card "falling off the bus", but in Intel mode I never have waking issues.
<zczbd> Ohh wtf my laptop is not booting
<zczbd> I restarted it and now it skips the bios
<zczbd> Okay now query returns unknown
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Skipping BIOS? It fails to prompt with F2 Setup, F12 boot options while displaying the Dell logo?
<zczbd> Yup. The Dell logo flashes for barely half a second
<zczbd> Are you using the proprietary Intel microcode?
<zczbd> Now it booted
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller wishes his BIOS would boot that fast :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is nomodeset enabled in /etc/default/grub?  If so, remove it.  It is not needed once NVidia drivers are installed.
<zczbd> No it's not there. I only used it for installation
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Since 17.04 and later, the default ubuntu kernels work fine so the Intel driver install as mentioned in the article are no longer necessary.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I use this PPA to install the NVidia 390 drivers: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If I remember correctly, I had the same issue where prime-select was failing and re-installing the NVidia drivers fixed the problem.  Are you running the default kernel for 17.10?
<zczbd> I'm not sure. I think I had a  kernel update
<zczbd> Gah. I'll limp along with this and and do a clean install with 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not running 4.16 beta kernel or something bleeding edge...correct?  Sometimes drivers don't play well with new releases.
<zczbd> No
<zczbd> I'll try reinstalling the drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am currently dual booting the laptop between 18.04 and Neon.  Both are working fine.  In fact, I swith to Intel mode to test Wayland.  On Neon, Wayland is progessing to the point where I sometime have to pull up system monitor to check which mode is running.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> FWIW, my BIOS version is 1.2.7 which matches the latest on the Dell website.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yehor> hi
<jonathan_> bonjour a tous
<redwhite> bonjour
<metalbiker> hey guys i need some help
<metalbiker> i'm wanting to try out the minimal installation of kubuntu and i want to install the muon discover center for software installation. how can i install it using terminal?
<metalbiker> or at least install my necessary programs like libreoffice, thunderbird, etc.
<mparillo> sudo apt update && sudo apt install -y discover
<metalbiker> mparillo cool, thanks! i seriously need to learn the terminal so much better. smh
<mparillo> What is nice about doing that in the terminal, then you up-arrow, and change discover to (say) kteatime and just hit enter.
<metalbiker> is kteatime a software center as well?
<mparillo> Oh, sorry, no, it is not.
<mparillo> I was just illustrating that if you know your package name, it is much faster in the terminal.
<mparillo> kteatime is a useful count-down timer.
<metalbiker> mparillo: that's ok. i'm still learning even though i've used ubuntu for over 12 years now. lol and yeah, i'm really wanting to turn to the terminal a lot more these days in order to expand my knowledge as well.
<mparillo> There is a widget, but I find it hard to manipulate it with only my track pad. But, the point is that software centers are great for showing you what you might like...the command line is great for getting what you know you need.
<metalbiker> mparillo: thank you for the illustration of that. and yes, i agree with you. i just want to be able to get what i want that i use a lot.
<stefano_> hi
#kubuntu 2018-04-01
<[Relic]> what is the replacement for dolphin that can be run as root?
<zxq9> Feeling out sentiment: In documentation to you prefer to see "Unix" or "unix"?
<blalala> Hello everyone ^_^
<blalala> I just installed kubuntu on my primary laptop.
<blalala> Any startup tips?
<blalala> Uh, Hello?
<blalala> IS ANYONE ALIVE?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes, but eating sunday lunch :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> try later if no-one else is about
<zxq9> He took off straight away. Typical.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah. can't see part messages via the TG bridge
<guilhem106> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  tglsf: xplastikman ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<guilhem106> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  hdajqthok: schmidtm ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<guilhem106> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  viwliyro: valorie ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<guilhem106> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  raguqenjlr: DarinMiller ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<guilhem106> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  mcyjr: rohan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<D0U91E> morning BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning D0U91E :-) ...how goes it ?
<user|65753> ver 16.04.4 keeps disconnecting from the router when using wi-fi, as did ver 15. Is this problem likely to be solved in ver 17
<D0U91E> still rocking with my bionic beta waiting with baited breath hoping nothing goes drastically wrong before final
<BluesKaj> yeah Bionic here as well. Keep having hidden crashes that are notified, but not apparent
<D0U91E> user|65753, I have not heard of a problem like that - I would think it is a config error but cannot say for sure as the version numbers are not familiar to me
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, same but had no effect on machines performance so summed it up to my lucky stars
<user|65753> I tried in vain to put the correct data into the wireless networking module. But the connection drops after about 10 mins. I switched power management off. This problem did not occur in ver 14
<D0U91E> ... the little crash icon in the system tray right BluesKaj
<D0U91E> user|65753, 14.04?
<D0U91E> user|65753, lts?
<user|65753> I am current using ver 14.04.5
<BluesKaj> user|65753, check the wifi driver version and make sure it's up to date
<user|65753> This was using the livedvd. The driver would have been on the dvd
<user|65753> I am referring to 16.0404
<IrcsomeBot> phidrho was added by: phidrho
<IrcsomeBot> <phidrho> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DWgXy81l/file_5477.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <phidrho> Fwd from phidrho: I have two Activities, and for last few days I'm missing option "Pin to current Activity taskbar". Does anyone else have this bug/feature missing? Maybe I disabled something in options...
<IrcsomeBot> <phidrho> Fwd from phidrho: I'm on Kubuntu 18.04 Beta
<user|65753> description: Wireless interface
<user|65753>                 product: RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<user|65753>                 vendor: Ralink corp.
<user|65753>                 physical id: 2
<user|65753>                 bus info: pci@0000:03:02.0
<user|65753>                 logical name: wlan0
<user|65753>                 version: 00
<pychild> Hi, hello. Thanks for al your work in developing kubuntu guys.
<uuu11> hey guys
<uuu11> is anyone here?
<uuu11> Well i have a question regarding the top task bar
<uuu11> When i have firefox open on desktop 1 for example
<uuu11> And i switch it to desktop 2
<uuu11> I can still see the icon on desktop 1
<uuu11> Is there a way to hide it from desktop 1?
<BluesKaj> uuu11, change from folder view to desktop in the desktop context menu  "Configure Desktop"
<BluesKaj> sounds to me like you're running ubuntu with gnome desktop which places the default panel at the top rather than the bottom like kde/plasma/Kubuntu
<Prototype> hey
<phoenix_firebrd> hi
<BionicMac> Hello. Is there a particular dropbox package for use with kubuntu(kde) like I have installed nautilus-dropbox on my gnome Ubuntu?
<Prototype> anyine know anything about vpn's?
 * BionicMac is new to Ubuntu and this is my first hour on kde, ever. =) thanks for helping the newbie.
<phoenix_firebrd> Prototype: a little
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I am not aware of one, but googling kde dropbox gets may results
<Prototype> ok,  a friend pointed this site out to me and asked me to look at item 111  (link on its way)
<BionicMac> Prototype: I use expressvpn but they have their own ubuntu package that is extremely user-friendly.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: but a official native application, I am not aware of such
<Prototype> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Nm7mxfFvmdn-3Az-BtE5O0BIdbJiIAWUnkoAF_v_0ug/edit#gid=0
<Prototype> nord VPN has a leak, which kind of concerns me
<Prototype> im just wondering what else gets leaked
<BionicMac> web rtc?
<user|88943> Hey... im stuck kde partition manager for 3 hours..
<phoenix_firebrd> Prototype: People here usually recommend private internet access, do ask the people in #kubuntu-offtopic
<BionicMac> Prototype: https://www.expressvpn.com/webrtc-leak-test
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: any error messages or crash notification?
<user|88943> no message or someting, but only 66% - waiting for operation to finish..
<Prototype> yep,  i have an ipv4 leak
<user|88943> I have 7200RMP, so is not slow... i forgot to use gparted.. but i tried with kde....
<user|88943> Someone can help me..?
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: open konsole, run the command "dmesg". check if you have any related error messages there. what is the size of the partition/hard drive which is processed using kde partition manager
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @user|88943, Sound like you may have (accidently?) moved a partition during the partition setup.  Depenind on the size of your drive and the amount of data saved, moving partition can take a like time (6+ hours on tradition HD's).
<user|88943> I have 1tb hdd, so i tried to resize 600gb into 500gb.. https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY0E8Avn6sE
<user|88943> is not fully log, if need i give you..
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: resizing for a partition of that size, could take a lot of time
<user|88943> im waiting about 3.5hours almost 4 hours... how much i need to wait?
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: but you dont see any disk activity?
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: either in task manager or the hdd led?
<user|88943> i see , about 100+R/W on htop
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: and the cpu usage?
<user|88943> Umm, about 40/30%
<wolfram_> hi there! got a minor problem and would be thankful for assistance:  got a x220 connected to a screen via dockingstation. usually it works like a charm, but some hours the dp port stopped recognizing the screen at all.
<user|88943> I have 4 core.
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: I see no error message in the log you gave, seems the operation is going well. I think you need to wait.
<user|88943> Maybe i give you full log?
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: you can calculate the time assuming your hdd throughput as 50 MB/s and calcuate the ETA
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: full log is not needed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Resizing partitions is very quick. However, using a partition GUI such as gparted or KDE partition manager, it very easy to accidenlty slide/move a partition.  I have accidenlty moved them myself even though I know exactly what NOT to do.
<user|88943> i pressed only resize
<user|88943> i tried a test, so 80mb/s but how to calculate eta?
<phoenix_firebrd> IrcsomeBot: that is possible and I have accidentally done that too
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: during the resizing you might have moved the partition by mistake. What are the pending operation shown in kde partition manager
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @wolfram_, Sorry, no experience with docking station here.  Can you see the monitor with xrandr? What's the brand of the video card.
<user|88943> just i see someting moving xxxxxx some codes
<BionicMac> I have a question concerning my installation preocess on kubuntu. I installed and booted just fine. However, I wanted to encrypt the entire partition that I am installing kubuntu to. Everytime I chose "encrypt" for the partition during the manul partition segment of the install it would fail. Only way I could get through the install is to "not" check encrypt. I wonder why this happens?
<user|88943> is last stage
<BionicMac> s/preocess/process/
<user|88943> i see is fully 105 free space ( i checked with some console command)
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: are you on laptop or desktop, is it possible to give your device another 4 hours in worst case?
<user|88943> desktop..
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: can you leave it on for 4 hours and see if it finishes?
<user|88943> i see someting wierd maybe, (command running is /usr/bin/partitionmanager --dontsu) maybe this case? i try ..
<user|88943> on last stage say is moving filesystem some codes, but i see on dm.. [    2.609343] EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: I think any resizing process wont start without sudo access, didn't it ask for the password when it started to resize or when kde partition manager started
<user|88943> is saying me about root acces on opening
<wolfram_> @DarinMiller thanks for your reply! It neither works via laptop dp. xrandr says disconnected. does "Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)" help? maybe hardware drivers for video out gone "bad"?
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: thats the desired behavior
<user|88943> so this cause about root or ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I dont know much, but are you talking about what they call lvm?
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: kde partition has root access
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: I mean the kde partition manager
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @wolfram_, Which version of Kubuntu?
<user|88943> i don't know why the kde partition manager took more long that another programs.. for me resize another program is about 1 minute finished.
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: it depends upon how many sectors have to be relocated and how much they are fragmented.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @wolfram_, One possible trouble shooting option would be creating an 18.04 live USB to see if the live session also has the same issue.
<user|88943> maybe latest log for me ( i removed usb that time) [45559.816111] FAT-fs (sdb1): unable to read boot sector to mark fs as dirty
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: lesser of those takes less time to resize/move
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: the partition you are resizing is on a removable hdd?
<user|88943> but this partition is using about 200gb :/
<user|88943> i saying on resize kde partition manager say is finished about 20 sec, but moving filesystem is not finished..
<wolfram_> @DarinMiller 16.04, i would really like to try reinstalling all drivers, but I don't have a clue how.
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: that is what IrcsomeBot told, I think you move the partition by accident
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: that is what IrcsomeBot told, I think you moved the partition by accident
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Well, lvm is not the encryption, that is a logical volume manager which can be used along with luks encryption. Basically the standard default option in the ubuntu installer uses lukc encryption and you can chose to use lvm or not. LUKS disk encrytion does not require lvm , it is an option.
<user|88943> maybe i don't know but how fix that?
<BionicMac> s/lukc/luks/
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: what is the issue in your case?
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: wait for a long time :)
<BionicMac> It seem everytime I try and encrypt the root  partition it fails ( the installer will not let me get past that point I have to change it to "no encryption" to carry on.). I have no issues when I use encryption on a non-root partition with ubuntu installers.
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: you could type this here and the system will tell you.
<phoenix_firebrd> !patience | user|88943
<ubottu> user|88943: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<uluay> amazing
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: you got patience now?
<user|88943> yes.
<uluay> irc still working somewhere
<user|88943> So i try to wait about another 4 hours, i think next 4 hours my harddisk maybe die :/ because is not designed for 24/7 hours (i using this pc about 12 hours right now)
<phoenix_firebrd> :'D I think so , lol
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: whenever you need patience come here and the irc mods will give you a lot
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: I understand
<user|88943> Have good hours, i try to leave any aplications (to save my span life)
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: If what you say is true, then you have to weight your options, whether is data is more important or not. As far as I know all the hdd are designed to handle decent heat for a little bit of time
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: I wasn't using lvm. Only encryption. I select this option for the root partition in the ubuntu manual partitioning section of the installer and it will not let me encrypt the root partition. Only non-root partitions. Here is a link I found a user with my exact issue: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328306 <- I am reading this now.
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: I recommend you to give another 4hrs
<user|88943> Thank you. I have right now patience. If i see some newers erros i come here.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: It is mentioned in the forum that, boot partition should not be encrypted, what about it in your case?
<phoenix_firebrd> user|88943: ok
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: I have some more research to do tonight on the subject it seems. I never encrypt /boot.
<BionicMac> My /boot is EFI and I leave it be at all costs.
<BionicMac>  btw, I am really diggin' kubuntu. I really believe this is less resource hungry than the standard Ubuntu Bionic Beaver running Gnome.
<BionicMac> This is my first go with kde plasma too. Very nice.
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Thanks for the help. I will do more research tonight on the subject of encrypting root partition during the ububnt install process.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I too feel the same. may be kde neon could replace my kubuntu someday
<BionicMac> neon?
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: https://neon.kde.org/
<BionicMac> I am not familiar with KDE at all. It has been many years since I ran KDE.
<BionicMac> ok thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: yw
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Is this neon available on ubuntu repos?
<sick_rimmit> Nice feedback folks
<sick_rimmit> Glad to here you like the low resource usage
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: neon is a distro based on ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: neon=kde+ubuntu
<BionicMac> sick_rimmit: It is snappy. Fastest kde I have ever used.
<phoenix_firebrd> sick_rimmit: ya
<sick_rimmit> Yes, we've been really impressed with the performance improvements in QT and KDE Frameworks
<sick_rimmit> Plasma 5, has stabilised nicely in time for our LTS release
<sick_rimmit> 18-04 is going to be a great release
<phoenix_firebrd> I am waiting for wayland to become default
<BionicMac> Looks like I am going to have to bite the bullet and install a lot of gnome libs anyway to have more ubuntu packages available.  case and point: nautilus-dropbox runs fine in kde. It's only called nautilus* because it gives a menu entry in nautilus. The dropbox runs the same in either desktop.
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I have droped dropbox a long time ago and I am not sure about it
<BionicMac> Since there is no specific kde|qt-dropbox "official-ish" Ubuntu package. I could download the .deb from dropbox but I like to use Ubuntu repo packages as much as possible.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: If you are worried about the credibility of the package from dropbox, then dont install it. I never install a software other than from the repos. If you dont care of the security, then you can go head and install the deb package
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: have you checked if there is any snap package available?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Yeah, I need somewhere to store files on a remote (read: cloud blah) server so... dropbox is probably the least of the evils. I guess I should go ahead and  spin up a server of my own just as cheap as a dropbox account. Plus I could run Ubuntu on it.
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, I am picky about the credibility of packages/software in general. I do trust the dropbox direct download though.  Like I said , I could install nautilus-dropbox from Ubuntu.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I dont judge you, me dumping dropbox is a political move. I dont hate cloud. Its just the packages from the untrusted sources that scares me
<BionicMac> Understood.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: let me check if there is snap package for it
<BionicMac> ah, good idea
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: there seems to be a official solution given for integrating dropbox with dolphin file browser. Do you want to try it?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: by saying official , I mean by kubuntu/kde i think
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: install the package "dolphin-plugins"
<BionicMac> great!
 * BionicMac wonders why default system monitor GUIs do not read data from lm-sensors. I mean I always have to grab gkrellm or something to get temps and fans so may as well use it for the full meal deal.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: after that, go to dolphin menu control-> configure dolphin menu. there is the left select services. and then on the right select dolphin. then press apply/ok and then close and reopen all the dolphin instances
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Wow! Dude! I just discovered "Discover"! Offical "vanillla" dropbox Ubuntu package right there. Sweet! What is this "Discover"? I guess the equivalent of "Ubuntu Software The Orange Bag" In gnome-ish Ubuntu. =)
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: you mean the ksysguard or the plasma widget?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: ok thanks for the info there concerning dolphin too.1
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: discover is ~ ubuntu software center
<BionicMac> Ok! nice! I wondered where the Orange Bag went. =)
<BionicMac> p
<BionicMac> hahaaa
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: wait
 * BionicMac has evil grins...
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I just check it says the dropbox you might be refering is the dropbox nautilus plugin
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: what does the description says?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, it is. but hey, it's cool. Plus I have the info from you on the dolphin integration.
<BionicMac> I just read it.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: ok
<BionicMac> nautilus. It will work.
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: the gui you are talking about related to lm-sensors, it it the task manager or the widget?
<BionicMac> I use gkrellm. The default system monitors do not read fan/temps from lm-sensors.
<BionicMac> gkrellm reads lm-sensors complete data.
<BionicMac> It's super sweet.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: ok, what is not showing the data?
<BionicMac> Been around for decades.
<BionicMac> Default kubuntu/kde/ system monitor. It reads no temps or fans data.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: If you are talking about the desktop widget, may be the sensors we need to monitor has to be selected first
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: the kde system monitor is called, ksysguard. have you run the lmsensor setup after installing the lmsensors where it detects the sensors and adds support for it
<BionicMac> I haven't installed here yet. I assumed it would be the same as gnome. It never read the temp and fan data.
<BionicMac> fresh install still setting up... gimme a sec
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<BionicMac> yes, that is what I meant by system monitor 'ksysguard'. let me grab lm-sensors nd see if this reads it. Maybe I wil get lucky.
<BionicMac> plus I need coffee. =)
<BionicMac> man I am friggin DIGGIN' Plasme and kubuntu period.
<BionicMac> oh yes!
<BionicMac> s/Plasme/Plasma/
<BionicMac> wow... I think, for me... Kde trumps gnome at this point. I have gnome Ubuntu dual booting here instead of cluttering up each install. I kept them seperate and fresh and clean.
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<BionicMac> I mean I have kubuntu & standard gnome Ubuntu dual booting and seperate.
<BionicMac> Actually this is a quadruple booting system right now,. 1) Ubuntu standard Beaver Gnome -- 2) Kubuntu -- 3) Antergos Cinnamon -- 4) Mac OSC High Sierra.
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<BionicMac> s/OSC/OSX/
<phoenix_firebrd> me similarly
<BionicMac> I have a partition for sharing files between all distros ( except the misbehaving OSX proprietary APFS - BS )
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Is there an app to take screenshots with on a default kubuntu plasma installation? I don't want to install an app for nothing. I'm trying to keep clean and mean.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: kubuntu has a default app for it its called spectacle
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: see if you have that app installed
<BionicMac> sweet
<user|89422> Hey i got succes to resize, you guys are god
<BionicMac> Thumbs up brother.
<BionicMac> =)
<user|89422> but kde partition manager is wierd, i say total time -1
<phoenix_firebrd> user|89422: :) nice
<user|89422> Im go bed right now. So thank you again.
<phoenix_firebrd> user|89422: yw
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Check my dolphin setup screenshot on the top right.. I am where you led me and no "dropbox" on the right.... Here: https://i.imgur.com/PKvP7TR.jpg
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: have you installed the package "dolphin-plugins" ?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Ah hA! New ss with me adding the Dropbox Service menu (dolphin add-on service) https://i.imgur.com/xLmk472.jpg
<BionicMac> =)
<BionicMac> let me check for dolphin-plugins.... before I download the dropbox service add-on....
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: try using muon, its like synaptic, its very nice
<BionicMac> Sweet, yes I found tha tearlier but I am so used to cli apt by now.
<phoenix_firebrd> thats even nice
<BionicMac> ok, dolphin-plugins installed. restarting Dolphin...
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd:   How you like those screenshots? =)
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: looks nice :)
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: And there it is! Magic!@! You da man! No extra cruft doing it this way. I'm all about clean and mean.
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Kind of cluttered but I am setting up... Ive yet to learn about workspaces... =) I want the hotkeys/shortcuts to plasma workspaces. =)
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Here I am selecting it in dolphin here: https://i.imgur.com/mtSfVm7.jpg
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: thats the option
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: did it work
<BionicMac> Not yet.. it isn't there in the context menu... Let me get nautilus-dropbox installed now... I'm using muon for the first time to do it... brb
<BionicMac> probably dolpin needs dropbox installed to activate the feature properly...
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: you could see some related videos in youtube to get to know the latest feature and stuff in kde/kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: no
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: That sounds great!
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: hmmm I don't see the dropbox context menu.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I just installed the dolphin-plugins and got the dolphin option in the services
<phoenix_firebrd> phoenix_firebrd: let me check again
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, I have the dropbox option to select after I installed dolphin-plugins.... however... I restarted dolphin and did not see the right-click dropbox context menu.... but I did not have dropbox instaled.... now I do ( unless I am missing whree it is in the menu... )
<Inventrep123> firefox ver 59 is not in package manager for 17.04?
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I think the dropbox plugin for dolphin is outdated
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Check mate! Once dropbox was installed and runngin.. then restarting dolphin after the plugin checked... dne
<BionicMac> current screen coming... check out my mouse ponter to see what it actually is...
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: possibly outdated.... but I get basic function... I will ss it.. brb
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Ok, great .. more than basic function.. I get it all context menu now.. perfect... ss coming of the two areas that function because of this setup... =)
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<BionicMac> In the meantime.... jam on htis... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLsEvZgmRVA&list=RDl_4iQDYDVNo&index=14
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: This is seriously nice. This was a super clean way to do it too. Like it was meant to be. Man I really appreciate you spending time to help me. That is very kind of you phoenix_firebrd.
<Guest23426> Hey is anybody trying 18.04 beta?
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: :)
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: I documented step by step with pictures/ss and I will be glad to make a HOWTO/tips/hints for someone else in the community that may use it.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: me
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: using live cd, i test
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: do you have as a file?
<Guest23426> I installed it on my laptop.  Pretty good for the most part.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: good
<Guest23426> I don't get sddm upon bootup, so I have to login to console and type startx everytime
<Guest23426> it's overall pretty stable
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: This is a rough draft. I will make this nicer and put it on a blog or something.
<BionicMac> https://pastebin.com/kR2KPkXN
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: ^^ That is the the entire process.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: did you install 18.04?
<Esteban16> HI. I'm trying to come back to Windows but it seems more complicated that I thought
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: blog will be super
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: when someone googles, it could lead to your blog
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Of course the links are not hyperIzed you will have to copy and paste to view the screenshots.
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Very true.
<Esteban16> Is there a way to change BIOS boot to UEFI boot?
<Guest23426> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, It's Kubuntu 18.04
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: have you updated after the install?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Screenshots turned out perfect also.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: are you using a nvidia gpu?
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: ya
<Guest23426> phoenix_firebrd: I have updated, yes.  And it's integrated graphics
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: do you see any error in sddm log?
<Guest23426> I'm a bit of a n00b, sorry.  What folder would it be in?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: the file is in /var/log
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: /var/log/sddm.log
<Guest23426> thanks :D brb
<Esteban16> Is there a way to change BIOS boot to UEFI boot?
<Guest23426> sddm.log appears to be blank
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: the greeter crashes only on boot or it always crashes?
<Guest23426> Esteban16: Is there an option in your BIOS menu?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: its not that one
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: what Esteban16 problem is software related
<Esteban16> I'm trying to change boot order but I can't
<Guest23426> phoenix_firebrd: I never see the greeter.  It goes immediately to command line.  I think it went to the greeter once after an update, but then it hasn't since
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: you installed a bios based os and then a efi based one later?
<Esteban16> No, I installed Kubuntu throught dual reboot. Previously I had Windows 10
<Guest23426> I've searched for a solution, and so far I have tried adding startx to .bashrc
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: it could be the .xauthority file in your user folder creating the issue
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: delete a file named .xauthority in the /home/<username>/ folder
<Guest23426> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: and try restarting
<Guest23426> okay I've deleted .xauthority
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: now do you have windows 10? because if you have windows and when you switch from bios to uefi and then basic, booting into windows 10 will break
<Guest23426> I'll reboot and see what happened.  thank you for your help
<Esteban16> I completely deleted Windows.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest23426: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: see if this article helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Esteban16> Thank you, I'll read it. Just want to say that I want to switch from bios to uefi because I've read I need that in order to install Windows.
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: you mean windows 10 creators update?
<Esteban16> Yes, phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: where did you read about that requirement? I did have any issue installing with bios mode
<scott__> phoenix_firebrd: hi there, I'm the one who was having trouble with my login.  I deleted the .xauthority file, rebooted, and it still went to terminal
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: I only had issue when I switched to uefi mode in bios and then back
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: From https://www.onetransistor.eu/2015/09/uefi-ntfs-bootable-windows-usb-linux.html
<Esteban16> You mean there's no need for switching?
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: as far as I know, you dont need to do it
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: wait
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: I see. Then I just need the bootable USB and install Windows?
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: ya
<scott__> phoenix_firebrd: sure
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: are you on 18.04 now?
<Esteban16> It sounds pretty easy. But when selecting the USB operative system. I think the USB lacks files
<Esteban16> *But when selecting the USB appers operative system not found
<scott__> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: cant understand what you say, can you elaborate ?
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: is there any error messages in xorg.0.log?
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: In the boot menu (Fn+F12) I press the USB with the ISO image, but appears: Operative system not found. I think there are missing files in the USB, besides the ISO image
<scott__> phoenix_firebrd: I see some errors about fonts not existing - "usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/"
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: run the following command in the terminal and paste the output here "journalctl -u sddm.service"
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: use any paste service like paste.ubuntu.com
<scott__> My console keeps telling me that "Only console users are allowed to run the X server"
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: I think that's the problem. I've watched many tutorials and they show more files, not just the ISO image. But I don't know where they're from
<scott__> https://pastebin.com/Q0U8azNH
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: usb of windows or linux?
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: If you refer to the ISO image, it's Windows
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: paste your xorg.0.log
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: no you said the operating system image you have written in the USB that is not getting detected during boot, which one is it?
<Esteban16> It's Windows 10, phoenix_firebrd
<scott__> https://pastebin.com/CxmNCXT6 - Xorg.0.log
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: what software are you using to write the image to usb?
<acheronuk> is sddm-theme-breeze installed?
<Esteban16> I'm not using any software, I just copied/paged the image.
<acheronuk> scott__: ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: you said you are using an integrated graphics card, what intel processor are you using?
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: try acheronuk suggestion
<scott__> sddm-theme-breeze is installed
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: scott__is testing 18.04 and its a fresh install
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: I didn't know it was necessary to use a software
<acheronuk> X or wayland?
<scott__> intel celeron cpu 900 @ 2.20 ghz
<acheronuk> oh, nevermind
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: it could be a bug in the beta release, does this happen with a live iso?
<scott__> acheronuk: It goes straight to command line, and I have to type startx after every reboot.
<acheronuk> yeah, I was not thinking
<scott__> phoenix_firebrd: No I didn't have any issues with the live iso
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: you mean you copied the iso into the pendrive O_o ?
<Esteban16> Yes :/
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: lol
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: you need to use a usb writing software to write a iso image to usb
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: I would recommend Rosa image writer for linux isos and Rufus for windows isos
<Esteban16> If I had known it from the beginning xD
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: Thank you so much, I'll try what you told me
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: sddm-theme-breeze is a resource?
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: yw
<acheronuk> resource? it's qml+images+config
<BionicMac> This is a very very nice distro. I'm partial to kubuntu over the standard gnome ubuntu.
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: sddm loads it right?
<acheronuk> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: in that case, If there is an error in the process it gets logged in the systemd journal right?
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: previously when there was lightdm greeter, I used to see some qml object error related to the greeter in the lightdm logs
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h3t5bqd8VD/
<acheronuk> ^^ log from a running VM
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: 18.04?
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: yeah. todays iso installed this morning in a vm
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: how did you obtain this log?
<phoenix_firebrd> syslog?
<acheronuk> 'journalctl -u sddm.service'
<scott__> i know I could look at the man page, but what does the -u flag do?
<acheronuk> u=unit
<scott__> oh ok
<acheronuk> e.g. just filter log messages for that unit
<scott__> cool
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: did you install a daily image or beta 1?
<scott__> beta 1
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: is the system update fully?
<scott__> yes, except I have 2 updates for java that are being held back for some reason
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: there seems to be a known bug related to sddm, have you seen this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/Beta1/Kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__:  this is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [High,Fix released]
<scott__> I just read that, thanks for sharing.  Looks like I need to remove the /etc/sddm.conf file and restart sddm
<scott__> would that command be sudo service sddm restart?
<scott__> or I guess reboot
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__ I think you need to use the systemd commands now
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: better reboot
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: I can't run Rufus. I just have the .exe file
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: you cant run rufus in linux as it is a windows only application.
<acheronuk> was this an oem install then?
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: Oh, then how do I use it with the image?
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: he is trying out the solution given in the known bug, it works then it could be bigger issue with sddm
<scott__> phoenix_firebrd: I don't have /etc/sddm.conf, I have /etc/init/sddm.conf, would that be the file to backup and delete?
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: try buring the iso image with the rosa image writer
<acheronuk> that bug only affects an oem install, so unlikely to be that
<scott__> darn
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: scott__ says he doesnt have a sddm.config file in /etc but has one in /etc/init/ has the config file location got moved?
#kubuntu 2019-03-25
<IrcsomeBot2> <Anarchotaoist> @Mylon, Have you xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed? This gives extra functionality including: Multifinger taps: two finger for middle button and three finger for right button events. (Needs hardware support. Not all models implement this feature.)
<IrcsomeBot2> Cashoutgod1 was added by: Cashoutgod1
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> <Cashoutgod1> Hi
<IrcsomeBot2> <Cashoutmoneydotnet> (Photo, 832x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DrVERPwE/file_14238.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <Anarchotaoist> I just checked out the new Falkon Browser 3.1.0. Flatpak only. Fail! Youtube will not play videos. Hopefully Kubuntu will package it in their repo.
<m_tadeu> hi...any reason why my kubuntu is streaming the headphone sound into the mic?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Captain_Haddock> m_tadeu: You have them plugged into the wrong socket?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Captain_Haddock
<m_tadeu> Captain_Haddock: the headset is working well...with the exception that the other side can listen to my desktop sounds too...that only me should be listening...and it's not feedbak
<m_tadeu> it's weird...back jack plug and front jack plug have the same behavior
<Captain_Haddock> m_tadeu: Check your system settings or look for pulseaudio volume control in your K menu.
<Captain_Haddock> You might have some configuration issues.
<Captain_Haddock> Also check if the same thing doesn't happen on any other systems that you might have.
<m_tadeu> nothing looks werong, there
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, I have to ask the obvious, did you check alsamixer vol ctrls ?
<lordievader> Sound like you have some loopback functionality of pulseaudio on.
<memphisto> Hi. I'm connecting to samba server with dolphin but it can't loggin because password isn't passing. smbclient has no issues connecting. please assist
<kubi1> What are the relative risks and merits of using "apt-get install" versus Synaptic Package Manger (SPM) versus Discover to install new software? More software is available with apt-get and SPM, but is it risky to install that way?
<acheronuk> kubi1: apt is IMO safer, as it is the actaul distro package management system, and there are less layers of abstraction to go wrong. e.g. a packagekit crash while telling apt what to do
<BluesKaj> they're all dpkg based tho
<acheronuk> yeah, but apt is the 1st layer that is user friendly in the sense of dependency resolving etc
<suruli> !list
<ubottu> suruli: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<m_tadeu> lordievader: I have a loopback for playback...but it's disabled...no loopbacks on capture
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: ^^^
<m_tadeu> I saw that in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> right, automute disabled too i hope
<m_tadeu> yup...disabled
<m_tadeu> automute was enabled
<Mylon> Anarchotaoist: Yes?  Multifinger taps work just fine.  The problem is detecting taps when I don't want it to detect taps.  Or worse, interpreting those taps as a clipboard paste.
<m_tadeu> but still, no difference...the sound is still sent
<BluesKaj> is your Line ctl active in alsamixer?
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: active, yes...but at 0
<aserieys> Hi, has anyone successfully installed Microsoft Office 2016 on ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> ms office .. try the #wineHQ channel for wine support?
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> @Anarchotaoist, What? I have it natively. Try using Backports, it has newer KDE software
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> Oh sorry, I just checked it and I was talking about 3.0.1, will take a look at it
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> What flatpak repo did you get it from?
#kubuntu 2019-03-26
<IrcsomeBot2> <Anarchotaoist> @Jorge Sánchez, https://www.falkon.org/download/
<patrick__> hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<ocean416> Hi, i just tried a linux game. After closing it, i have no border in all other windows anymore. I can't resize window, can't nbring one on top
<ocean416> Is there a shortcut to fix that
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Kon-> ocean416: Go to terminal and try "kwin --replace"
<Kon-> You can even run this command in krunner
<ocean416> Thank you, that worked!
<ocean416> It was not easy to get the keyboard focus to the terminal window. butbe everything isbfune now.
<Kon-> ocean416: If you can't get to the terminal easily, try Alt+Space or Alt+F2 to bring down Krunner. It can run programs, switch windows, or run some commands itself
<Kon-> Just type what you want in the box
<pragmaticenigma> Howdy everyone, Does anyone know a permenent solution to disabling Baloo? I have used it's own configuration tools to attempt to disable it, yet I still continue to see it working in the background in my logs. I need this completely turned off, how can I do that without nuking KDE?
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, system-settings>workspace>search>filesearch, uncheck filesearch, then in Plasma search , uncheck desktop search
<pragmaticenigma> Those are all disabled... I need baloo actually removed
<pragmaticenigma> it is the reason that mounting and unmounting drives is causing udisk to hang
<pragmaticenigma> balooctl status report inactive... I should not see org.kde.runners.baloo[1204]: QSocketNotifier: Can only be used with threads started with QThread or any other message from baloo in my logs
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, I have balookf5 installed, but it's not running anywhere, perhaps also thru system-settings> startup&shutdowwn?background services> uncheck and stop 'search folder updater'
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj: all of the options for file search are disabled where they can be
<BluesKaj> do you have akonadi server running too?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<pragmaticenigma> what also bothers me is that I cannot disable or change the ondemand "Directory Watcher" service
<BluesKaj> then I don't know why baloo is running, since i have done all of the above settings and there's no baloo in ksysguard process
<pragmaticenigma> I don't have a process... it is appearing in my logs...
<BluesKaj> which log?i don't see anything in /var/log/syslog
<pragmaticenigma> journalctl is where I'm finding it
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193169, these commands should work
<daniel> Hey
<Swahilian> Hey
<Swahilian> How do I use the kde partition manager?
<Swahilian> I need to partition my HDD but my linux knowing friend has autism and can't use his words to tell me because he's mad that I want to change from kubuntu to ubuntu
<Swahilian> how do I convince him to help me or how do I partition my hdd?
<zanna> buonasera.
<mparillo> buona sere, ma
<mparillo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#kubuntu 2019-03-27
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Th3Mafia_> Does anyone have insight on why it takes 20-30 seconds for the print dialog to show up? I've googled and can't really find much recent information.
<lucho> someone speak spanish?
<Eickmeyer> !es | lucho
<ubottu> lucho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IrcsomeBot2> yasiotero was added by: yasiotero
<denza242> well this is odd
<denza242> I'm getting a libcurl.so.4 not found error
<denza242> but i have the package
<denza242> huh that's weird, I installed the assaultcube _package_ and that works
<denza242> oh well, i guess it's fixed now
#kubuntu 2019-03-28
<kaosine> is there a reason why after reformatting a drive as ext4 that I can't create new files or folders on it?
<kaosine> nvm, command was using the wrong thing for user *sigh*
<IrcsomeBot2> Tatt2ed was added by: Tatt2ed
<lordievader> Good morning
<meven> Morning lordievader
<lordievader> Morning meven
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<meven> Good thanks, trying to hack kio
<meven> I have some issue to test my compiled version of KIO instead of the system one
<meven> Any ideo how to use a local kio slave implementation rather than the system, meaning at runtime
<meven> Better ask this in #kde-devel ^^
<lordievader> Afraid not, I rarely do things with KIO.
<meven> No worries ;)
<meven> How are you btw ?
<lordievader> Doing good here 😁
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> !chit chat
<EvilRoey> hi!!
<EvilRoey> heya BluesKaj
<EvilRoey> Anyone here using KDE with NVIDIA commercial drivers?  Jhttps://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-KDE-High-CPU-Fixust got a bug fix for a six-year-old CPU-hogging bug:
<EvilRoey> dah
<EvilRoey> Anyone here using KDE with NVIDIA commercial drivers?  Jhttps://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-KDE-High-CPU-Fixust got a bug fix for a six-year-old CPU-hogging bug:
<EvilRoey> damnit
<EvilRoey> ok, the link is:
<EvilRoey> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-KDE-High-CPU-Fix
<ShapeShifter499> Bored? Call the official freenode IRC partyline at +4521137886
<pchrist11> Bored? Call the official freenode IRC partyline at +4521137886
<fefefef> Bored? Call the official freenode IRC partyline at +4521137886
<user|65965> hello
#kubuntu 2019-03-29
<zys> help
<valorie> huh
<greenfrog> huh!
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> saitama_8 was added by: saitama_8
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <saitama_8> How to detect amd gpu
<IrcsomeBot2> <saitama_8> ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <saitama_8> Or kubuntu does itself
<diogenes_> saitama_8, it's linux kernel that does it automatically.
<BluesKaj> saitama_8, system settings>hardware>driver manager
<IrcsomeBot2> Bot Support was added by: Bot Support
<IrcsomeBot2> <Bot Support> (Photo, 1280x631) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/udkr1uZU/file_14315.jpg 🚀Binance opened DEX Testnet Platform! … 🚀Binance opened the distribution of prizes!! … 🚀 5000 BTC AND 20 000ETH giveaway rigth now!!! …  ✅All info is here bit.ly/Binance_Dex_Exchange
<BluesKaj> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<greenfrog>  had a bluetooth kboard connected was working but now not connected can someone help?
<lolcat-007> hello, i have kubuntu installed i want to know how can i enable desktop sharing i cant find it under setting
<lolcat-007> ?
<greenfrog> i dont know much about it but u prolly need to setup samba
<lolcat-007> any help
<lolcat-007> ??
<aedigital> use teamviewer
<aedigital> has other choices but i loved teamviewer
<BluesKaj> lolcat-007, or install\ X2Godesktopsharing
<lolcat-007> BluesKaj: what is that
<lolcat-007> ???
<BluesKaj> look in your package manager for info
<BluesKaj> !X2Godesktopsharing
<BluesKaj> !info X2Godesktopsharing
<ubottu> Package X2Godesktopsharing does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj> hmm,
<aedigital> !info x2go*
<ubottu> Package x2go does not exist in bionic
<aedigital> :\
<BluesKaj> what about Cosmic 18.10? ...I'm on 19.04
<aedigital> yeah
<greenfrog> https://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/doc:usage:desktop-sharing
<aedigital> cosmic has x2go
<BluesKaj> x2goserver (source: x2goserver): X2Go Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.0.2-2 (cosmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 414 kB
<xbfrog> anyone know how to copy a crash notifcation from the crash dialogue?
<xbfrog> or is there another place i can access where its stored
<xbfrog> never mind got it ksystem log
<IrcsomeBot2> deep1221 was added by: deep1221
<carbonzero> I need to edit the grub to make Kubuntu the default OS to load and get rid of the 10 second wait. Can someone help me with that?
<carbonzero> I'm dual booting with another OS.
<carbonzero> Found the way through an online search
<carbonzero> nope, not a winner. I still need help.
<diogenes_> carbonzero, install grub-customizer
<carbonzero> diogenes_, ok. and that'll let me set the default OS and make it load instantly instead of having the 10 second wait time?
<diogenes_> yes
<carbonzero> diogenes_, ok. sudo install grub-customizer?
<diogenes_> right
<carbonzero> unable to locate that package
<carbonzero> I'll come back to this later. I've got to leave anyway. Thanks for the info.
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, it's not advisable to tell users to install non-default packages...especially grub customizer...it can do all kinds of damage
<IrcsomeBot2> <deep1221> guys i cannot copy or move files/folder from other device atached ,in dolphin
<IrcsomeBot2> <deep1221> is there any way to fix that,i am a newbie to linux and kde desktop
<BluesKaj> !share
<IrcsomeBot2> <deep1221> what
<BluesKaj> deep1221, you need setup sharing the folders you want to transfer
<IrcsomeBot2> <deep1221> how can u enlighten me to the same
<BluesKaj> right click on the folder or dir >properties>share tab
<IrcsomeBot2> <deep1221> ok
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, i use it and what's the problem there, it's open source and theoretically any package can do harm even apt has had this vulnerability of http for heck long of a time.
<IrcsomeBot2> <deep1221> @BluesKaj> right click on the folder or dir >properties, cant find such
<IrcsomeBot2> <deep1221> no share tab there
<IrcsomeBot2> Jonathan русских was added by: Jonathan русских
#kubuntu 2019-03-30
<furtif> Salut tout le monde :-)
<IrcsomeBot2> carbonzero was added by: carbonzero
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vKLSRcig/file_14326.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Hey I'm getting this error with today's live build and I was trying to access software sources to add more options like I always do. How do I fix this? I feel naked without the rest of my options chosen.
<tomreyn> carbonzerolive build of what?
<hubertjjj> das
<hubertjjj> das
<tomreyn> hubertjjj: ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> tomreyn: tsimonq2 is already on it.
<tomreyn> ok
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: It seems as though @carbonzero uncovered a bug.
<tomreyn> maybe pkexec can be used in the meantime
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: Possibly.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> I feel naked without the rest of my ubuntu options chosen im software sources. Lol
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> It's today's daily build, @IrcsomeBot
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @carbonzero Ircsomebot is just the bridge bot, like studiobot.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Oh wait, @tomreyn. Just answering your question
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> tomreyn was asking.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Yeah, realized that after I commented. Doh.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> hehe
<tomreyn> i think gksudo was removed, maybe lxqt-sudo should be removed for the same reasons.
<tomreyn> but i don't know the code
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, but like I said, a developer is already working on it.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> @tomreyn, yeah I'm just a general user at the moment so 🤷‍♂️
<tomreyn> cool cool.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Learning software development though so I'll be able to fix this stuff eventually
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> I'm hastily installing all of my apps so I can get on IRC on my laptop and off of my phone. Lol
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Do I need to file a bug report for that?
<Eickmeyer> @carbonzero Nah, it's being fixed.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> @Eickmeyer cool! So I'll be able to get into software sources by tomorrow?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @carbonzero, That I couldn't tell you. Depends on a number of factors.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> @Eickmeyer oh I see. No problem. Eh, at least I found something that needed fixed. Lol
<krytarik> Well, in the meantime you could just launch it manually using the proper Sudo frontend.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> @krytarik Can you pass me a note with that command?
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Pretty please? My terminal knowledge's ummm...lacking...severely...but I've got some of it down.
<krytarik> I'd try with: "kdesu software-properties-qt"
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> @krytarik kdesu? That's new to me. No sudo?
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Hmm..interesting.
<krytarik> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Ok, so still use sudo? Just like normal?
<krytarik> Noo..?
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Oh see? Got brains but dude, empty.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Me on empty
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FHf7Mx0h/file_14327.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> What the...??? Ugh...
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Tell you what, I need sleep. I'll hit this again tomorrow. I'm having to get up super early to go to L.A. in the morning and I feel half asleep as it is. I'll check in tomorrow and get through this with you.
<krytarik> Try and see what installing 'kde-runtime' would pull in additionally.
<valorie> hmmm, that !sudo factoid needs fixing
<IrcsomeBot2> Bot Information was added by: Bot Information
<IrcsomeBot2> <Bot Information> (Photo, 1280x631) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gq3xOCeS/file_14315.jpg 🚀Вinаncе opened DЕХ Тestnet Platform! … 🚀Вinаnce opened the distribution of рrizes!! … 🚀 5000 ВТC AND 20 000 ЕТН givеаwаy rigth now!!! … ✅All info is here bit.ly/Decent_Exchange … ✅Official Telegram group @DEX_TestNet
<IrcsomeBot2> <bauchhaus> Is there a 19.04 kubuntu image out there?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @bauchhaus, Image as in iso?
<IrcsomeBot2> <bauchhaus> Yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> @bauchhaus, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ … Daily (beta) builds are there. You'll have to wait until 18 of April to get the stable release.
<user|67884> 000
<IrcsomeBot2> <bauchhaus> @Jorge Sánchez, 👍
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot2> DevAspirerKlaus was added by: DevAspirerKlaus
<lotric> здрасте
<diogenes_> здрасте
<mparillo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lotric>  /join
<lotric>  /join
<BluesKaj> lotric, you've joined
<lotric> шо так тихо
<BluesKaj> !ru | lotric
<ubottu> lotric: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Greenfrog> i have a problem with the application menu. when i access the taskbar and hover over the k icon for a sex. the words application menu appears mid screen then scurries to the taskbar. clicking on the menu puts it in the middle of the sreen disonncted from the bar. any ideas how to fix this? sometimes a reboot fixes sometims it doesn't then it breaks again.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Sound like you may have dual monitors and the primary monitor picked by the BIOS is not the same as the primary monitor for KDE.  Open a terminal and run killall plasmashell, then run plasmashell &
<Greenfrog> yes i have multiple monitors thanks for the reply
<Greenfrog> that fized it, hope it stays fixed. thanks :)
<Greenfrog> wow, i struggled with that one for a while even doing reboots think it might fix it :P
<Greenfrog> oh, and reinstalls
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> It's just an initialization bug in KDE.  I think the bug has been reported but I have not made time to hunt it down...
<Greenfrog> you mean the app menu is really a bug?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> KDE locks in the wrong location for displaying the menu and notifications on boot.  When plasmashell restarts, the correct layout is evaluated so you will need to restart plasmashell after every reboot until the bug is fixed.
<Greenfrog> oh ok thanks
<Greenfrog> at least it can be reset for now thats at least better
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> can ya guys help me figure out this audio issue?  I have the sound driver for my onboard sound loaded, but I don't see the device in PulseAudio!
<diogenes_> Roey, you mean in pavucontrol?
<Roey> right
<Roey> oh hey diogenes_!
<diogenes_> and in: aplay -l
<Roey> yeah it sees it
<Roey> aplay -l lists the mobo sound, yes.
<diogenes_> Roey, then you need to tweak the config file
<Roey> ok so:
<Roey> thank you for being the first person to actually say what I was suspecing
<Roey> when I had upgrade to 17.04,
<Roey> I may have inadvertantly allowed it to replace a config file with a stock config file
<Roey> which eliminated that onboard sound definition section
<Roey> diogenes_: where specifically should I check?
<diogenes_> Roey, in: /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Roey> diogenes_: alright, I have it loaded in my editor; what should I look for, in particular?
<diogenes_> try adding: load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:X,X
<diogenes_> replace X X with the card number you get with: aplay -l
<Roey> diogenes_: hmm ok
<diogenes_> after that, save changes and, pulseaudio -k
<Roey> they've all been commented out
<diogenes_> then look in pavucontrol
<Roey> #load-module module-alsa-source has been commented out
<Roey> diogenes_: aplay -l output: https://pastebin.com/WH1EVH5f
<diogenes_> ok uncomment and save then: pulseaudio -k
<Roey> diogenes_: https://pastebin.com/pDhpWyqS
<Roey> that's the relevant portion of the config file
<Roey> is hw:1,0 correct though?
<diogenes_> Roey, in aplay -l, look for lines: Subdevices: 0/1
<Roey> ok
<diogenes_> 0/1 is the hw you need
<Roey> so that's 0,1,ok.
<diogenes_> yes
<Roey> oh and the pulseaudio config file says:
<Roey> ### (it's probably better to not load these drivers manually, but instead
<Roey> ### use module-udev-detect -- see below -- for doing this automatically)
<diogenes_> yes you can try that too
<diogenes_> first it wuld be wiser to try the reckmmended wayt
<diogenes_> by the config life itself
<Roey> that one is already not commented out
<Roey> sudo pulseaudio -k:
<Roey> $ sudo pulseaudio -k
<Roey> E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<Roey> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such file or directory
<diogenes_> then reboot
<Roey> ok
<Roey> brb.
<diogenes_> and
<diogenes_> not sudo
<diogenes_> i didn't say sudo pulseaudio -k
<diogenes_> simply: pulseaudio -k
<Roey> oik
<Roey> ok *
<Roey> oh hey!
<Roey> Now I see built-in audio!
<diogenes_> try if it works first :)
<diogenes_> before you get excited
<Roey> pl
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I put on headphones and now I hear sound!
<diogenes_> so we can say you had a good day today :)
<Roey> diogenes_: THANK YOU SO MUCH :)
<Roey> thank you thank you thank you for confirming what I supsected, that it was a config file issue
<diogenes_> Roey, no problem :)
<Greenfrog> can someone recommend a backup utility?
<diogenes_> Greenfrog, dejadup
<Greenfrog> ok thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<IrcsomeBot2> zifi2 was added by: zifi2
<valorie> Roey: you are you still on 17.04?
<valorie> because that is loooooooooong OEL
<valorie> eol I mean
<tomreyn> let's hope it was just a typo
<IrcsomeBot2> Tourist Sam was added by: Tourist Sam
<Roey> valorie: er
<Roey> 19.04
<valorie> lol
<valorie> ok
<Roey> what
<Roey> 18.10
<valorie> lol
<Roey> 18.10 rather
<valorie> got it
<Roey> gah.. I did lsb_release -a to make sure.
<valorie> this system is still 18.10
<Roey> 17.04 is not out yet right?
<Roey> that's in a week?
<Roey> or a couple of weeks?
<valorie> but I'll probably be in teh beta of 19.04 by tonight
<valorie> beta was yesterday
<valorie> I have it on my travel laptop already
<valorie> it's good
<OerHeks> 17.04 went eol couple months ago
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I pruned a bunch of stuff off my seeding torrents and out of my ISOs folder
<Roey> OerHeks: yeah, I'm on 18.10, rather
<Roey> Valorike.
<Roey> *Valorie.
<valorie> lol
<Roey> so when I dist-upgraded to 18.10,
<Roey> I just hit <enter> at a bunch of prompts to get it going already
<Roey> valorie: when the upgrade completed, I could no longer find my motherboard's onboard sound device in pavucontrol
<Roey> so I had no analogue out, essentially.
<valorie> interesting
<Roey> I just solved the issue this morning, thanks to someone's help here
<valorie> sounds like some config got mangled or something
<Roey> whom I am trying to remember.
<Roey> anyway,
<Roey> it turns out that the din the pulse audio config file,
<Roey> the lines loading the sound drivers had been commented out
<valorie> weird
<Roey> what I think happened was that the system's file had gotten replace with a stock config file
<valorie> probably
<Roey> I should always check those prompts
<Roey> ;)
<valorie> heh
<carbonzero> there's a bug with 19.04 I found yesterday with the software sources.
<carbonzero> I tried to to get into it with my password and I've got a screen print of the error it gave me. Simon Quigley's said he'd fix it.
<carbonzero> I'm just relaying the issue here so all of you know, too, in case you didn't.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: They do.
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, hey! ok. I just came online finally and thought I'd relay that message just in case.
<valorie> carbonzero: many of us have "bouncers" or use matrix so that we can read scrollback of the channel
<IrcsomeBot2> developerkoller was added by: developerkoller
<Greenfrog> when i first put in a cd rom in kubuntu it asked what do u want to do with this media? i made a mistake and said do nothing. how do i change that option?
<Greenfrog> i know dumb d dumb dumb
<IrcsomeBot2> <rareandreal> https://youtu.be/xSeBF-47v4w
<Greenfrog> what was that?
<valorie> Greenfrog: put it in again?
<valorie> it should offer you the choice each time
<valorie> it's not dumb -- sometimes you want it mounted, sometimes you don't
<valorie> I mean, not a dumb choice
<aesthe> I have started using Kubuntu 18.04 on my work laptop and have come across an error with the company that I cant seem to workaround
<valorie> error with the company?
<valorie> what company
<aesthe> I cant get an xl2tpd/ipsec connection to ppp
<valorie> and what error?
<Sven_G> You can always mount it using Dolphin, and then run whatever software you want to use it separately.
<valorie> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<aesthe> Dolphin?
<valorie> aesthe: Sven_G was answering another question
<valorie> the !ppp answer is for you
<Sven_G> Thanks, valorie.
<aesthe> OK
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I'm not sure we have a working dialer application anymore
<valorie> so few computers have modems now
<valorie> no way to test anymore
<aesthe> I'm also wondering if it would be better if I downgraded to an older kernel
<valorie> is your computer rather old?
<aesthe> my colleague was able to get a connection going on Debian with the 4.9 kernel
<valorie> Debian is ofter older software, yes
<valorie> often
<aesthe> No its an x1 carbon 6th gen
<valorie> and it has a modem?
<aesthe> modem, I wouldnt think so
<valorie> I've not seen a modem in a laptop for a decade
<valorie> I can't even remember the last one with a modem
#kubuntu 2019-03-31
<IrcsomeBot2> Leequen Dou was added by: Jonathan русских
<valorie> removed and blocked
<Eickmeyer> valorie: Not from Telegram.
<valorie> well, it was, but forwarded somehow
<valorie> do you still see it there?
<Eickmeyer> Yes, I do.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> Definitely still in the backlog.
<valorie> do you have Powerz?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> I don't have powerz except in the Ubuntu Studio groups on TG.
<valorie> well, I did my best
<valorie> lemme give you power
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> :)
<valorie> I use tg hardly at all unless traveling
<valorie> trying to replace it with Matrix
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> I might add Matrix to Studio in the future, but one step at a time.
<valorie> you are now an admin in this group on tg
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> valorie: Thanks, and done.
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> thanks
<Eickmeyer> You're quite welcome.
<IrcsomeBot2> Paul Austin was added by: Paul Austin
<IrcsomeBot2> <Paul Austin> (Voice, 1s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QzE0zjka/file_14335.oga
<Randoon> hi all
<Randoon> how is everyone?
<jacky> I'm well
<Randoon> sweet
<jacky> looking to see if I can get telepathy-tank into a PPA
<Randoon> sounds like fun
<Randoon> lol
<jacky> eh lol
<Randoon> I'm having a problem myself
<jacky> what's up?
<Randoon> I am trying to boot kubuntu 18.04.2 via usb stick on my system with secure boot enabled
<Randoon> oddly enough, the first time I booted it it worked fine
<Randoon> but I backed out of the install as I was having an issue
<Randoon> now when I try to boot the usb stick I get this:
<Randoon> Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\mxx64.efi - Not Found
<Randoon> Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\mxx64.efi - Not Found
<Randoon> Failed to start MokManager: Not Found
<Randoon> Something has gone seriously wrong: import_mok_state() failed
<Randoon> : Not Found
<jacky> Has the USB boot disk been modified in any way?
<Randoon> no
<Randoon> so I re-created it because I thought exactly that...but same error...so I burned a DVD and same error
<jacky> Hm. There's a chance that the boot loader wasn't fully installed when you had that issue
<jacky> the boot loader on your machine, that is.
<Randoon> so how can I fix that?
<jacky> Can you confirm that you can boot _directly_ to the USB boot disk and/or DVD?
<jacky> That depends on how your system lets you pick which device to boot from
<Randoon> k..well, I go into my uefi setup and select my usb stick as a boot device
<Randoon> and I immediately get those errors
<jacky> Hm. That's odd. What kind of hardware are you working with?
<Randoon> Asrock AB350 Pro 4 mobo..Ryzen 5 1600x
<Randoon> pretty standard stuff...I know I could always turn off secure boot..but I'd rather fix the issue
<jacky> I don't know if it's a secure boot issue than an issue with missing UEFI data on your home machine
<Randoon> here's the thing...there is no \EFI\BOOT\mxx64.efi file ...even in the .iso file when I open it in windows
<jacky> in the boot partition?
<Randoon> there's \EFI\BOOT\BOOTx64.efi
<Randoon> and \EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi
<jacky> Hm. I'd suggest moving those files out into another partition and removing that boot partition altogether and trying that.
<Randoon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Disco) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [High,Fix released]
<Randoon> I'm looking at this now
<jacky> Possibly a fix on your end that you can attempt? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171/comments/37
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Disco) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [High,Fix released]
<Randoon> yeah..maybe I'll try that
<Randoon> it appears to be a bug in grub2
<Randoon> https://wiki.debian.org/UEFI#Force_grub-efi_installation_to_the_removable_media_path
<Randoon> this seems to explain it quite well
<batuhan> TÜRK VAR MIII ******************
<batuhan> batuhanzi
<IrcsomeBot2> <Anarchotaoist> I have an existing caldav set up in Kubuntu for Korganizer. I created another Nextcloud account for NC15 (NC13 would not update) and set up a caldav in Korg also. It picked up the Birthdays from KaddressBook. Copying the other calendars within Korg to the new NC15 folder in Korg shows they transfersed - but they do not show up in view nor will they sync with the server.
<Alexfrench> hello anyone have already switch to 19.04 ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <bauchhaus> i just did
<Alexfrench> and ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <bauchhaus> seems fine so far
<IrcsomeBot2> Arjun_soni was added by: Arjun_soni
<dimitri> Hello!
<dimitri> It's a pity newest version on Kubuntu doesn't run o 32bit machines :(
<dimitri> *on
<Alexfrench> did it yet exists 32 bits computers ??
<CoCo_Kid594> what version do I need to download?  I've got the 33% format blues?\
<CoCo_Kid594> Even tried a manual one.. I tried just leaving a blank space..
<CoCo_Kid594> Why does it seem such a bitch to get past this..
<Lope> the Kubuntu 18.04 installer is broken with regards to installing onto anything manual relating to LUKS
<Lope> If I select manual, then tell it to use /dev/vda2 as a physical volume for encryption, it doesn't proceed to ask me for a password or do anything at all further.
<Lope> If I manually do a luksFormat and mount it manually setup LVM manually, the installer will install / to one of the LV's but then the system can't boot. It doesn't ask for a password on boot, thus the LVM doesn't appear, and the kernel is stuck looking for the LVM.
<Lope> I also tried to setup LVM (manually) directly on vda2 and then created a LV for the root fs manually, then told the installer I want to use that LV as a physical volume for encryption. Again the installer failed to ask for a password or do anything further at all.
<Lope> I also tried to manually luksFormat and mount the lv. But the installer wasn't able to install the root fs to it either.
<IrcsomeBot2> katnipp was added by: katnipp
<IrcsomeBot2> Bot Info was added by: Bot Info
<IrcsomeBot2> <Bot Info> (Photo, 1280x631) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YxHpRfV2/file_14362.jpg 🚀 Binance opened DEX Testnet Platform! … 🚀 Binance opened the distribution of prizes!! … 🚀 5000 BTC AND 20 000 ETH giveaway rigth now!!! … ✅ All info is here https://binance-testnet.com … ✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/J4bIDlUP6U7j6eehbMxFTQ
<Randuni> hi all
<IrcsomeBot2> katnipp was added by: katnipp
<Randuni> I have a question, when I boot Kubuntu 18.04.2 and choose a guided installation, and I go to select my drive to install on, it only shows my RAID array.  It doesn't show my other 2 solid state drives, but if I go to manual..it shows the other 2 drives
<Randuni> but I'd rather use the guided setup..any ideas?
<Randuni> the two SSDs are on a different controller, maybe that is affecting it?..
<bprompt> Randuni:    I'd think not, could be, but why not just use the manual?  is what I use all the time :/
<Randuni> I guess I will have to
<Randuni> okay..so I will create a / partition, a swap partition and do I need an EFI partition?
<Randuni> actually..I guess the question is..do I even need a swap partition...I have 16GB RAM
<Randuni> and from what I've heard a swap partition on an SSD is not necessarily a good idea anyways
<bprompt> Randuni:    is up to what you use, are you going to be using a virtual machine hypervisor? if so, then you can benefit from more RAM, if not, maybe you don't need to, are you going to be using 3D modeling? if so, then more than 16gbs will help, otherwise not
<bprompt> Randuni:    a swap on an SSD is not a bad idea, and yes, the SSD data retrieval will be almost as fast as a ram waffer, however, having a swap on an SSD will have the benefit of having a "ramdrive"
<Randuni> right..thanks!
ile (standard input) matches
#kubuntu 2020-03-23
<IrcsomeBot> Gina Williams was added by: Gina Williams
<IrcsomeBot> Grace Greenwood was added by: Grace Greenwood
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest81881> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> holy shit
<ubuntu_> testing from another vm
<ubuntu_> this thing actually works
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup folks
<Guest81881> hello
<Guest81881> i just downloaded a linux mint 1.0 vm
<user|31945> live version
<user|31945> is there a live version
<IrcsomeBot> Jill Brown was added by: Jill Brown
<masonbee-M> Hmmm, a couple of days ago my volume control disappeared from my status and notifications in taskbar....any idea how to get it back (Kubuntu 18.04 updated).
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How are you guys
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<IrcsomeBot> Jessica Bico was added by: Jessica Bico
<IrcsomeBot> Why was added by: Why
<IrcsomeBot> Kayla Lopez was added by: Kayla Lopez
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<theMetamorphosis> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi theMetamorphosis
<theMetamorphosis> I'd like to help KDE as a translator. I can translate KDE apps from English to Persian (Farsi) which is the official language in 4 countries and is spoken by over 120 million people.
<theMetamorphosis> I've been translating projects like Uget and MegaGlest in Transefix website, but I couldn't find any KDE projects in there.
<BluesKaj> theMetamorphosis, you should ask in #kubuntu-devel chat about translating
<BluesKaj> you'll need to be patient for a response
<theMetamorphosis> Thank you
<wallbreaker> Hey folks, sorry if I'm just being slow. I'm experiencing the issue described here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411321 Can someone tell me what the specific CLI package I need is in order to launch ovpn config networks without receiving a 'Missing VPN Plugin' error?
<ubottu> KDE bug 411321 in general "Erorr "Missing VPN plug in'" [Normal,Reopened]
<wallbreaker> Actually here's the open launchpad bug as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1841767 Same issue and user.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1841767 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "19.04 OpenVPN plug-in not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> wallbreaker, I'm using openvpn , but I've never come across that plugin issue. The issue might be the network-manager-openvpn plugin core. It has to be installed separately from the repo.
<aiena> I am trying to add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa it adds fine but on update I get Err:5 https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa eoan Release   404  Not Found [IP: 64:ff9b::5bbd:59df 443]. What could be the reason?
<aiena> the paapis fully browseable on launchpad and there is a version for eon AFAIK
<aiena> *ppa
<BluesKaj> aiena, I'd like to help, but ppas aren't supported here sinced they're nondefault and considered experimental. Also many will no longer work or can break your system after kernel upgrades.
<aiena> ok can you help me remove this ppa
<aiena> restore it to vanilla state no packages were installed from it
<BluesKaj> !ppa purge
<aiena> hmm bot is down?
<BluesKaj> https://itsfoss.com/how-to-remove-or-delete-ppas-quick-tip/ ...scroll down to the terminal method
<RikMills> aiena: that ppa works just fine here on eoan
<RikMills> maybe wait until later on and try again
<aiena> RikMills: I think i goofed up somewhere.
<aiena> because I cannot ppa purge the ppa either
<aiena> error comes "E: The repository 'https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa eoan Release' does not have a Release file."
<aiena> I had added the launchpad url by mistake with apt add-repositoy
<aiena> like `  add-apt-repository https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa`
<RikMills> remove the .list file that was created for it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<RikMills> you never installed anything, so don't need to purge
<RikMills> just delete the .list file
<BluesKaj> yup, I've done that a few times
<aiena> I deleted a list file called kritalime-ubuntu-ppa-eoan.list after running apt-update I still see this 'https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa' in apt-update
<aiena> so is there some other place i have to check too
<BluesKaj> aiena, remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list as well since it looks l;ike you added it there
<RikMills> check in /etc/apt/sources.list to see if a wrong line was added to that. if so edit it out
<aiena> RikMills: yes thank you
<RikMills> :)
<aiena> i think the .list file is the correct one added on the second run and the sources.list got edited by the launchpad url command
<RikMills> sounds right. I haven't done it woring for a long time, so didn't immediately recall
<RikMills> *wrong
<eric-> hello
<aiena> RikMills: you rock thanks a lot for you help
<aiena> its all smooth and fine now
<RikMills> :)
<ecov> why is it when i insert a freshly formatted usb stick into my system it's owned by root :(
<ecov> i guess its because "root" formatted the stick with KDE partition manager?
<theMetamorphosis> Well, I guess you can't open Dolphin as root which is a security nonesense.
<theMetamorphosis> https://iwf1.com/linux-users-bypass-executing-dolphin-as-root-is-not-possible-and-regain-your-kde-dolphin-root-privileges
<theMetamorphosis> This guide might help.
<oerheks> formatted to what filesystem?
<ecov> ext4
<oerheks> chown it to your user?
<ecov> i guess i figured a newly created usb stick would be automatically chowned :P
<ecov> dumb assumption
<alexander__> hl
<franzpow> I need help with my kubuntu pc. It's important. Today I can't boot my system. When I try to boot it up, after bios, I got the message of kernel starting and it stucks on loading initial ram disk...
<franzpow> I can't do anything at this point. I can boot into command line and try something but I don't know where to start. Yesterday I installed OBS and maybe I updated my system that's all
<diogenes_> franzpow, try an older kernel.
<franzpow> I tried to boot with legacy.. but Had no luck
<franzpow> I have installed low_latency and liquorix. Actually using the last one
<masonbee-M> Hold Shift while booting to display grub and choose another kernel
<masonbee-M> Can you boot off a USB stick?
<franzpow> I can click on advanced boot options and select liquorix 5.5. or linux 5.3 generic and low latency but at this point nothing changes. Even if I select recovery mode
<franzpow> It loads kernel and get stuck on loading initial ramdisk...
<masonbee-M> That's fine, I was thinking more does the home volume exist and to back it up before anything else.
<franzpow> I am booting via usb now
<franzpow> I am gonna check if the disk is ok.. But I ran dell diagnose via bios and it gave me no errors
<franzpow> I booted kubuntu via usb stick. What should I do now?
<masonbee-M> Unfortunately the baby woke up but I would, unplug everything and try rebooting in case it is a hardware fault somewhere,  back up the home folder (eg; the important stuff) and then usually I just reinstall but that is cheating (it's just faster a lot of the time)/ run through these options, but back up first. http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/ways-to-rescue-or-recover-grub-menu
<masonbee-M> diogenes_: What do you think?
<franzpow> Is there a way to recover all the programs installed? I can't just fresh install.. too much work to reinstall anything
<franzpow> would like to recover this installation.. maybe reinstalling an older kernel??
<franzpow> Tried to reboot and starting again but I had no luck. Same error
<franzpow> This is a laptopo
<franzpow> *laptop
<diogenes_> masonbee-M, when i just started with linux, i used to re-install the system several times a day until i learned how to handle it so yeah, re-installation is a panacea.
<franzpow> Is there a way to backup all the files and program installed without reinstalling everything from scratch? If not I need to save this installation. I have to work with this pc.. my fault I didn't backup anything but I was using this machine with gloves to prevent things like this to happen..
<franzpow> any of you guys can help?
<theMetamorphosis> If you want to clone the whole disk (like what Norton Ghost does in Windows) you can try Clonezilla which is an FOSS alternative.
<theMetamorphosis> Otherwise you can manually backup your data and you know what to do.
<oerheks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<oerheks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<masonbee-M> Well, backup first but I have used the 4th option in the link I posted a few times and it has worked. You have to choose the right disk to install grub to from memory. But really, backup first. Because booting depends on the first part of the disk (does it still on modern disks, it did on msdos ones) it can bork your partition table is something goes wrong.
<franzpow> hmmm can I clone it with clonezilla while booting with live stick usb?
<franzpow> Yeah.. I was trying the first method but couldn't get it to work
<franzpow> if cloning the drive via clonezilla and usbstick is possible, I will proceed in that way
<masonbee-M> Here is the site for the boot repair tool. https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/ for further reading.
<masonbee-M> Just before you do that though, I have a distant memory of something similar happening because if my uefi settings. I changed OS and it wouldn't boot but it was because I had another OS specified in UEFI....vague memory.
<franzpow> mmm I have no other os or dual boot.. I bought this pc with windows pre-installed and formatted installing kubuntu
<masonbee-M> Doesn't hurt to look. What did you say the last things you installed before reboot were?
<franzpow> I installed OBS.. a streaming software
<franzpow> but had no erorrs or something like that
<franzpow> and, If I remeber correctly, did some updates
<masonbee-M> What version kubuntu?
<franzpow> 19.10
<franzpow> right now I am trying to use clonezilla
<franzpow> I will update you if after backup I could recover via bootrepair or uefi settings
<masonbee-M> OK. Try a quick search for problems with OBS and 19.10 as well. It does affect graphics packages. Look forward to find out.
<franzpow> I should check it but I installed the same program on my other kubuntu 19.10 installation and had no problem at all.
<franzpow> Other kubuntu system*
<franzpow> Metamophosis: clonezilla gets stucked on scanning dir/tmp/oscroot_bind_root
<franzpow> is this normal?
<franzpow> Metamorphosis: is this normal?
<Metamorphosis> franzpow I haven't used it in the past 5 years but they have very good documentation, alternatively you could ask them at #clonezilla
<franzpow> nobody answered me
<franzpow> on #clonezilla
<franzpow> but I was thinking that's a bad idea to clone an entire disk that's not booting... when I restore it will I have problem? I think it will does not start..
<Metamorphosis> I still don't understand your exact problem. Why don't you just copy your data to an external(or internal) hard drive and reinstall Kubuntu?
<Metamorphosis> I prefer this approach to cloning disks which has always been risky.
<franzpow> because I have to reinstall all the programs. Plus if I copy only home folder I will lose a lot of preset files  in the program folders.. right?
<Metamorphosis> Sure, but that's the safest bet.
<franzpow> I really hoped to avoid reinstalling everything cloning the ssd.. but that's not possible
<Metamorphosis> And remember, no matter if you are reinstalling or cloning: backup your important data.
<franzpow> I never learn by my errors.
<franzpow> btw I successfully copied my home data with dejadup
<Metamorphosis> That's good. A fresh install is always the best thing to do. That's my experience.
<user|43788> how do I control the webcam and microphone? (disabling, enabling)
<diogenes_> user|43788, applications handle that e.g. skype, discord etc.
<user|43788> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <Mazork> Hey boys
<IrcsomeBot> <Mazork> Could someone help me restore the grub? On the Internet there are several tutorials that I have tried but none have worked for me
<masonbee-M> This page seems OK to me. Babysitting so can't help more than that really. Backup first. http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/ways-to-rescue-or-recover-grub-menu
<masonbee-M> Skip the windows one though unless you know you have borked your mbr.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 978x745) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/LCN3T9LC/file_25968.jpg Bad news Wannacry works on Kubuntu via Wine lol … (At least it does in my overlayfs sandbox)
<franzpow> I reinstalled kubuntu and I had the same problem!
<franzpow> I tried to switch from UEFI to legacy and finally it booted.. after that I restored it to UEFI
<franzpow> masonbee-M: Maybe you were right afterall?
<leaftype2> One thing that's still a problem on linux - when something doesn't work, I have no idea if it's my fault or not. Got a windows game on Steam that should be platinum no-hassle working... and it doesn't load
<Metamorphosis> leaftype2 try explaining your problem at #steamlug
<leaftype2> thanks Metamorphosis
<leaftype2> will try that
<Metamorphosis> And don't forget that Steam officially supports Linux, so you could try contacting their customer service.
<leaftype2> Steam does, but this isn't one of their greenlisted titles
<leaftype2> I was just relying on protondb
<Metamorphosis> I hear you leaftype2, if you are into games, you can give FOSS games a try too. Linux gaming is really improved.
<leaftype2> I've been on linux since 2006... have yet to see a FOSS game on par with a middle of the road commercial game
<leaftype2> Battle for Wesnoth was pretty close though
<Metamorphosis> If you are a fan of RTS games, give 0AD a go. Battle for Wesnoth is very deep and amazing.
<leaftype2> Battle for Wesnoth is super deep, super amazing, workable graphics, but lacking polish in the balance, story, and UI design, last I checked
<leaftype2> I haven't checked out 0 AD though in several years, might be worth looking at
<Metamorphosis> Alien Arena, MegaGlest, OpenRA, Sauerbraten, The Dark Mod, The Saga of Ryzom, FreeCiv and Freedoom are also worth playing.
<leaftype2> Though, on that note I did just learn that I'm literally getting no benefit from my fancy graphics card over the built-in vega graphics
<leaftype2> Yeah... I've played half o fthose back before the steam days. It's what's convinced me that we gotta pay for games.
<leaftype2> Like honestly if I could get someone to polish minetest until it was an equal UI to minecraft, I'd pay 20 bucks for it
<Metamorphosis> leaftype2 Your contributions and donations will pave the way for better FOSS games. Feel free to help the developers.
<leaftype2> Yeah... except that's not the relationship. If I throw hundreds of dollars at the game, it doesn't guarantee even a better \game
#kubuntu 2020-03-24
<IrcsomeBot> James Ramos was added by: James Ramos
<IrcsomeBot> Glenna Schiernbeck was added by: Glenna Schiernbeck
<viewer|44> Hi
<viewer|44> Can someone please help me on following requirement : I need guest user, which can only access to browser
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Jitesh Tan> (Photo, 894x992) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/N1eHsCKk/file_25985.jpg ⬆️⬆️⬆️⤴️⤴️⤴️ https://t.me/precimrieprot_bot?start=608143
<IrcsomeBot> salahulbain was added by: salahulbain
<leaftype> one thing that is amazing about kubuntu that I don't get in ubuntu(+-mate) - kde connect is fun
<magic_ninja_work> is there a reason the kdeconnect-sms package is missing in kubuntu?
<leaftype> No idea
<leaftype> It doesn't connect to my actual functioning phone, so I don't use the sms feature
<magic_ninja_work> leaftype, darn. Mine works great, I just am missing kdeconnect-sms and I can't seem to find the package / plugin
<theo_> Hey folks, I just installed kubuntu to fire up a new webserver (since ages). I'm in need for a web tool to manage maria databases. I however forgot what ' that' one tools name was. Can someone help me out with what tool I should install to make and manage these databases with
<oerheks> https://www.bing.com/search?q=mariadb+manager+linux  gives https://mariadb.com/kb/en/graphical-and-enhanced-clients/
<oerheks> you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server ?
<franzpow> Can someone help me with clonezilla? It gets stuck when I try to create an image on my external HDD
<Metamorphosis> Hey franzpow, you still stuck with Clonezilla?
<franzpow> yes :')
<franzpow> I am trying to format my external drive before retrying
<franzpow> but...My pc was not booting because the legacy boot option on the bios was disabled. Who disabled that? I don't understand.. maybe some update messed up with my bios
<franzpow> No I have  just a fresh install of Kubuntu but want to do a copy of my SSD
<franzpow> filezilla still says me clonezilla, scanning dir /tmp/ocs root bind root
<Metamorphosis> Clonezilla is the easiest way, otherwise you have to go into the details yourself.
<oerheks> franzpow, i hope you do this from a live iso, not a running system?
<Metamorphosis> Yes, I think he is using Clonezilla's live cd
<franzpow> No, ‎I am stupid and running clonezilla via termin.
<franzpow> terminal
<franzpow> this should be the problem?
<Metamorphosis> That's wrong man.
<Metamorphosis> https://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live.php
<oerheks> NEVER from a runing system..
<Metamorphosis> Download this and read the instructions.
<franzpow> hopefully it didn't ruined anything...
<Metamorphosis> Make sure to backup your important files before doing anything.
<franzpow> I am a lucky guy
<oerheks> no, just start over again
<franzpow> I found instructions on how to install it and run it via terminal.. so I guessed it was the right way to do it
<Metamorphosis> No, I told you to do it live, alternatively you can use any other live linux, I've tried that with Puppy linux before but Clonezilla live cd would be enough for you.
<oerheks> yes, lets repeat over and over again :-D
<franzpow> I have a pendrive with kubuntu19.10 installed
<franzpow> Can I burn the iso on the pen drive without removing the partition with kubuntu?
<franzpow> maybe creating another partition on the pen (the pen is 32GB)
<Metamorphosis> You could use another pen drive or a DVD.
<ordinarydude> hmmm OpenGL stopped working for me, i only realized bc of Desktop Effects not working. i switched to XRender now and it is working fine but i can't imagine what caused the trouble.
<franzpow> Ok I found another pendrive
<franzpow> I am going to burn the iso
<Metamorphosis> Skanlite does not work for me. it shows my scanner and then sudddenly says: Opening the selected scanner failed.
<franzpow> clonezilla live don't see my ext hdd
<franzpow> I just formatted it as fat32
<franzpow> Ok just cloning the ssd!
<franzpow> I successfully cloned the disk
<franzpow> but it says it's 4mb.. that's not normal on 27 gb used on my actual drive?
<sparkie> Metamorphosis, sometimes it will give multiple options for the same scanner. Have you made sure that your scanner is supported?
<sparkie> franzpow, no that is not normal. The archive will be compressed, and be somewhat less than the size of the actual space on the disk most of the time.
<franzpow> sparkie: ok. I realised that my hdd shut down while creating the image
<franzpow> that's odd
<dv_> some guys here want to deploy kubuntu feisty early on their workstations because the versions of so many packages they need are too old in 19.10 and 18.04
<dv_> I told them that setting it up now is most likely a bad idea. but how unstable / unreliable is feisty right now?
<Metamorphosis> sparkie Thank you very much, I figured out it was a problem with driver, I tried to fix it but Dolphin's weird no-root behaviour got in my way. I should fix that first.
<oerheks> dv_, no support for that.
<oerheks> dv_, we consider it trolling, asking for feisty and the claim 18.04 has too old packages
<Metamorphosis> 18.04 is very good and solid. I recommend it to anyone who wants a robust and stable system.
<dirtycajunrice> Anyone had a USB headset/mic where the headphones work but alsa does not recognize the mic?
<dv_> oerheks: ah ok sorry didnt know that
<oerheks> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<darostol> hi
<darostol> I think there is a memory leak in plasmashell
<darostol> with default config when I run backintime
<darostol> there was a lot of errors
<darostol> and memory usage for plasmashell went crazy
<darostol> it took ~27GB of RAM
<darostol> even most recent games didn't trigger such usage of memory
<darostol> I'm using 18.04.4 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
<darostol> kubuntu
<darostol> here is a screenshot from htop: https://photos.app.goo.gl/NXP59G2FKQNimQFt9
<IrcsomeBot> Jarvarious Broome was added by: Jarvarious Broome
<r666t> Hola
<viewer|64> hi guys, just wanted to ask can I perform all tasks that i do in ubuntu in kubuntu as well? like all the development
<oerheks> sure, tons of IDE's to choose from
<oerheks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Metamorphosis> Sure, they are basically the same OS, albeit with different distros. I believe KDE is better for productivity and Development.
<Metamorphosis> DE's *
<viewer|64> the problems that one can have like installing a software in ubuntu will also persist in kubuntu? cause I want that problem to transfer here too
<oerheks> viewer|64, yes. if you have multiple desktops installed.
<viewer|64> also for now I've sudo the kubuntu desktop inside ubuntu. does this get me all of kubuntu functionality???
<viewer|64> because I can see that the touchpad options are not available
<Metamorphosis> If you are using ubuntu, you can try kubuntu simply by typing this in your terminal :  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Metamorphosis> You could use both DE's (Gnome and KDE) and choose your selected one when you want to login
<viewer|64> that is what I'm running right now
<viewer|64> also in tutorial video on official website, it showed that kubuntu has google drive software as well. I'm really a fan of it and can't find it in kubuntu sudo'ed on ubuntu
<oerheks> yes, you choose desktop at the login
<Metamorphosis> viewer |64 Google drive is supported in KDE desktop, you could add it and use it with Dolphin (KDE's file manager)
<viewer|64> can you kindly tell me how to add it???
<Metamorphosis> Are you in KDE now?
<viewer|64> yes
<Metamorphosis> Open Dolphin, look at the Network on your left, then open Google Drive
<viewer|64> also its the desktop is a bit buggie. So, would I be better of installing kubuntu as a whole
<viewer|64> ???
<viewer|64> replying to my previous question, it got stuck at web authentication
<viewer|64> it says google has not allowed it???
<IrcsomeBot> Shannon Gurule was added by: Shannon Gurule
<IrcsomeBot> Gladys Mgaie was added by: Gladys Mgaie
#kubuntu 2020-03-25
<dcompiler> Trying to install the official AMDGPU drivers and I keep getting "WARNING: amdgpu dkms failed for running kernel"
<oerheks> you should already have amdgpu, standard
<oerheks> or ddi you try to install amdgpu-pro?
<dcompiler> @oerheks I was installing amdgpu-pro
<IrcsomeBot> Hhr3t Rjutf was added by: Hhr3t Rjutf
<viewer|50> re
<viewer|21> re
<viewer|21> openvpn in network manager saying to me "plugin missing"
<viewer|21> "missing vpn plugin"
<viewer|21> are you all dead?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> weird
<IrcsomeBot> Stephen Myers was added by: Stephen Myers
<IrcsomeBot> Laura Miller was added by: Laura Miller
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! Just checking, is everybody in the Kubuntu team fine? Thinking of the CoVid19 situation.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @viewer|21, Hi viewer! Had the same problem.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Found out that openvpn has to be installed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The menu says it is there but it actually is not.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Simple "sudo apt install openvpn" might do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Linuxophil, @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Not dead yet
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But seriously.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Healthwise all OK in the team?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> As far as I know :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sending all the best to the devs of my favorite distro!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> TY
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Will there be an upgrade path available from 18.04 and/or 20.04 from day one or explicitly at a later time?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Ubuntu won't turn on upgrades until perhaps the 1st point release time. You can obviously force them, but that is your risk
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> So no, we won't be shouting 'upgrade' on day 1
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> sorry, going back to 😴for a bit
<IrcsomeBot> Matt Evans was added by: Matt Evans
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> wisegust was added by: wisegust
<IrcsomeBot> Christina Archuleta was added by: Christina Archuleta
<IrcsomeBot> Molly Masi was added by: Molly Masi
<IrcsomeBot> <dibakarmandal> @FailBacon, Good Afternoon
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> hello guys u know the freezing problem still happening even after installing blackports
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> my kernel is up to date, ram is 3 gb without swap i dont what s causing the freeze but i think when the cpu reaches 100 percent load it causes i dont know if it s true so every time i have to reboot through tty2 btw is there any command to read system log which causes the problem in tty2 that way i can find the problem,       my pc has intel pentium inside 3 gb ram dual boot 140 gb each
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> @dibakarmandal, When I typed that it was 8:17 am here...
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> i m on kubuntu 18.4 lts
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> nowadays it s happening a lop tried some solutions on internet but nothing worked          also on ubuntu i had this problem so  i think it s hardware related
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> might me old cpu but dont know😞😞
<masonbee-M> How old is the CPU (p3?)
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3UDVhNcE/file_26044.jpg
<masonbee-M> <METHD3ALER> Are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu, because a fresh install of Kubuntu will set the Ballo filesystem indexer running which can max out the CPU and without swap might cause the problem. Have you tried balooctl disable to stop the indexer and if that is the problem then cpulimit might help.
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> i was on ubuntu and now switched to kubuntu clean install
<IrcsomeBot> <dibakarmandal> @FailBacon, Ohh
<masonbee-M> Probably the first thing I would do is insert a usb and enable swap on it just to make sure but try the baloo disable method. I had problems with it last year. You CPU shouldbe fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> @dibakarmandal, I don't live in America or where you come from xD
<IrcsomeBot> <dibakarmandal> @FailBacon, India
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Oof
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wX4iw40I/file_26045.jpg sorry masonbee a noob question but swap shouldn t be done only on low ram PCs as i have so much free memory , will u suggest the swap
<masonbee-M> <METHD3ALER> While this is true Linux is still set up for swap by default. It is also used for things like suspend as well as far as i know (eg; the memory gets written to swap and then read off again at startup). In general I use a swap size the same as my ram and then turn swappiness down using https://masonbee.nz/change-swappiness-to-use-ram-instead-of-the-swapfile/ instead of killing it all together.
<masonbee-M> Doesn't the output there say you do have swap? I thought you said you didn't.
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @masonbee-M> <METHD3ALER, sorry i forgot i had swap
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> now what should i do
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> i have swap i ve disabled balooctl rebooted  the freeze still happening
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> should i try limit cpu?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<theMetamorphosis> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi theMetamorphosis
<masonbee-M> <METHD3ALER> At this point you want to see if you can figure out what is going wrong with it. Using top might give you an idea if you have some out of control process with a little bit of warning. There is also the Ksystemlog viewer in Kubuntu that would be worth checking out. Unfortunately, I haven't really dealt with system crashes that much and the two times I have the first was where it would crash under ubuntu but
<masonbee-M> not opensuse and the second was a problem with the bios that I fixed by updating the bios (Danger. Can brick computer.). Both were a bugger because the crashes stopped the logs being written so the last thing I saw was the part before the crash. Sorry I can't be more helpful. Does anyone else have some ideas?
<BluesKaj> masonbee-M, wrong how?
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> okay another thing today i was listening a song on youtube and downloading a file (it was 70% downloaded) and then the freeze occured but the song was still playing so waited for  5 min and after i rebooted my pc and guess what the file was downloaded 100%
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> i ll wait for next release for 32 bit
<lordievader> methd3aler: how full is your ram?
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @masonbee-M> <METHD3ALER, thanks though
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cZPzdjaA/file_26045.jpg .
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @lordievader, ^
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> i dont use heavy stuff
<lordievader> i meant just before a freeze
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> i dont know but i dont think the ram is the problem
<lordievader> 3Gb of ram is not much these days.
<lordievader> Did you check the smart values of your hard drive?
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @lordievader, I THINK I SOLVED THE ISSUE
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> CHANGED RENDERING BACKEND FROM  OPENGL TO XRENDER😃😃
<lordievader> What video card do you have?
<lordievader> (And what does dmesg say?)
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @lordievader, Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<lordievader> And dmesg?
<lordievader> Does it report driver crashes?
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> no
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> it s been 1 hour and till now no freeze
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> will let u know if it happens again
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> now it makes sense why music was playing in backgroud and downloading  was working while my screen was frozen
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I find myself doing this every few months: https://pastebin.com/WEDenMcB  Is this common?
<Roey> (to reclaim disk space)
<masonbee-M> <METHD3ALER>  Excellent! Hopefully that was it.
<Roey> for those people here who say "aye" on IRC, why do you use it?
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @masonbee-M> <METHD3ALER, been 6 hoiu
<johnone> Hi Folks, I'm trying to burn a CD with K3B. When I click burn it comes up with an error that says " cdrecord has no permission to open the device " and " modify device settings in K3B ". How do I modify device settings? can't find settings .s. ".
<theMetamorphosis> johnone Try this: sudo chmod 4711 /usr/bin/wodim; sudo chmod 4711 /usr/bin/cdrdao
<theMetamorphosis> What is the distro you are running?
<IrcsomeBot> Harry was added by: Harry
<valorie> Roey: because IRC is the best, bar none
<valorie> on the phone: signal
<valorie> or telegram for bridged chans
<valorie> irc on the phone suuuuuuucks
<Roey> ;)
<faLUCE> hello. How can I run a python script on linux by clicking with the mouse on it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> echo "#/usr/bin/python3" > hw.py
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> echo "print('Hello World')" >> hw.py
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> chmod +x hw.py
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you now have a python script that can run when clicked in dolphin
#kubuntu 2020-03-26
<Roey> Hi.  With Kubuntu, is it upon me as a user to execute this as a script every few months?  https://pastebin.com/WEDenMcB
<Roey> I do this because all the snapshots that dpkg creates take up space
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not used snapshots before, but typical answer is "yes", the user is responsible for the cleanup.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> same with "sudo apt autoremove" to clean up older packages/kernels.
<eegore> Is ther a way to view HTML content in Kontact?
<eegore> ie: Kmail
<valorie> eegore: of course
<eegore> Would I do this automatically or should I do this on a case by case basis
<eegore> Like part of contact list
<valorie> as I recall, you can do it by source, always allow it, or do it one at a time
<valorie> some never allow it
<valorie> some always do
<valorie> and some go the middle way with trusted sources
<eegore> some of these are my regular accounts
<valorie> for in-depth questions you'll want #kontact
<eegore> Damn, found my printer right away
<eegore> I love when a plan comes together
<eegore> I forgot what they replace top with for process control
<eegore> nm, it installed by default
<valorie> top is there, and one can use htop as well
<valorie> also we have system monitor
<valorie> control + escape for the little version
<eegore> I end up using more console aps on this box since it is only an atom proc
<eegore> nothing to write  home about
<valorie> I used to have a little atom netbook
<valorie> it was a cutie, but seriously underpowered
<howyoubeen> I'm chugging away on a 10 year old hand-me-down i3 laptop. It's running a heck of a lot better than I thought it would.
<lordievader> Good morning
<statut777> Hi what is the best messanger for LAN ? thx
<lordievader> statut777: What do you mean?
<statut777> lordievader, I need instant messanger that work on local network, thx
<lordievader> Matrix would work in that instance, given that the homeserver is in the same network.
<lordievader> https://matrix.org/
<Lacus86> Good day
<Lacus86> My quick question is what is the minimum processor requirement for Kubuntu 18.04.4 LTS? I would like to use Intel® Celeron® 1007U Processor 1.5 Ghz with 4 gb rams. Thanks in advance for the answer!
<statut777> lordievader, thx, I ll check
<lordievader> Lacus86: Don't think there is a real minimum processor requirement. However, if you have a real slow processor you might want to run something lighter than KDE. And even then it may be a test of patience.
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> someone faced an issue with brightness, my issue is everytime i reboot the brightness is reset to maximum
<Lacus86> thank s
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Semi> @ericadams, Was there ever a solution for this one?
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @Semi, I had the same thing happen in Ubuntu and was able to fix it by switching kernels. There is or was something in the 5.4 kernel that wasn't working properly.
<IrcsomeBot> <Semi> Thanks, I will try a newer kernel then.
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Hope that works for you too
<TomyWork> I'm on 18.04 and i noticed that VPN passwords are stored as clear text (albeit accessible only to root). Can those be stored in the wallet instead?
<TomyWork> they're in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<viewer|1> hello
<oerheks> :-)
<viewer|1> who know how can I set my system language to Chinese
<viewer|1> now some place in my system is Chinese language,but most are english
<viewer|1> I am not good at using KDE
<viewer|1> quite different from gnome
<oerheks> Did you ran updates after changing? you might need to reboot to let language changes take effect systemwide..
<viewer|1> I have rebooted
<viewer|1> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/22597cb9bddc428c9548993b15bcb6d5/image.png
<viewer|1> but still like this
<viewer|1> and my language setting option is Chinese
<acid41> hi
<acid41> have a littel problem when hexchat
<acid41> in irc hispano put 1970 1 enero
<acid41> gener
<acid41> no put the real date
<acid41> today
<acid41> any people hel me please
<acid41> any people help me please
<BWBX> Hi,
<BWBX> I have just done an update of kubuntu 18.10 as 30 packages needed to be updated.
<BWBX> I used apt-get dist-upgrade and it received an error code.
<BWBX> Since there is a packet conflict which is will not resolve. Anyone know what to do?
<BWBX> It recommended using "apt --fix-broken install" but that doesn't do anything either
<BWBX> Error message:
<BWBX> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-math_1%3a6.4.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<BWBX>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libreoffice/share/config/soffice.cfg/modules/smath/menubar/menubar.xml', which is also in package libreoffice-common 1:6.3.5~rc2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1~l
<BWBX> Now libreoffice does not work at all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What PPA's are enabled?  Sound like you need to PPA purge an old or experimental ppa...
<Metamorphosis> Hello everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NPD07Pex/file_26123.mp4
<Guest32002> hello to all
<Guest32002> just triying to install Kubuntu in my pc where I have a 120gSSD and 1T HD , I0d like to install home on the HD and boot and SW on the SSD do you thonk is correct?
<Guest32002> any help?
<Guest32002>  just triying to install Kubuntu 18 LTS  in my pc where I have a 120gSSD and 1T HD , I'd like to install home on the HD and boot and SW on the SSD do you think is correct?
<Guest32002> any help?
<Guest32002>   just triying to install Kubuntu 18 LTS  in my pc where I have a 120gSSD and 1T HD , I'd like to install home on the HD and boot and SW on the SSD do you think is correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
<Guest32002> hey
<Guest32002> there is a live on Mars
<Guest32002> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Guest32002: Are you installing along side an existing OS or formatting all drives?
<dash_> Hi
<Guest32002>   just triying to install Kubuntu 18 LTS  in my pc where I have a 120gSSD and 1T HD , I'd like to install home on the HD and boot and SW on the SSD do you think is correct?
<masonbee-M> Guest32002 My 2 cents.
<masonbee-M> On my laptop I have a 256gb ssd and a 1tb harddrive. Because I wanted it to be encrypted I installed to the ssd (encrypted) and then created a new partition on the harddrive and encrypted it using the method at Average Linux user (https://averagelinuxuser.com/encrypt-hard-drive-in-linux/). As your ssd is smaller, then if it was an unencrypted install I would do what you are suggesting, put everything but home on the ssd
<masonbee-M> and home on the hd. Or, if I wanted to encrypt it I would install it all to the ssd, format and encrypt the hd as per the average linux user instructions and then go into fstab afterwards and change where home.
<juacom99> hi i got kind of a dum question: is changing the render engin going to improve/deteriorate my game's performance in any way?
<juacom99> the ones that run nativly i mean
<masonbee-M> Guest32002 My 2 cents...part 2
<masonbee-M> Forgot to say, in my first instance where I wanted it encrypted I then mounted the volume inside the home folder as /home/myname/Archive.  My fstab in that case reads /dev/mapper/sda1 /home/myname/Archive ext4 defaults 0 1
<andrybak> hello, does anybody know what is (if any exist) the KDE5 analogue of the APT package ubuntu-session, which is used for Gnome?
<valorie> ubuntu-session?
<valorie> what does it do, andrybak?
<valorie> !info ubuntu-session
<ubottu> ubuntu-session (source: gnome-session): Ubuntu session with GNOME Shell. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.1-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 67 kB
<valorie> there is plasmashell of course, but even googling leaves me wondering what it might be/do
<leaftype> question about irc/konversation ... how do I silence all the joined and quit messages?
<oerheks> https://web.archive.org/web/20160419133538/https://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Konversation
#kubuntu 2020-03-27
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> Morning all
<paolo_> ciao tutti sono nuovo di KDE qualcuno mi puo speigrae come togleire icone dalla barra applicazioni
<mparillo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> davidmills was added by: davidmills
<IrcsomeBot> <davidmills> hi all... how to change the font colors of folders? from white to black
<davide_> ciao a tutti
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @davidmills, Google it
<IrcsomeBot> <davidmills> @METHD3ALER, Didn t find anything
<user|94745> tengo una duda, como puedo recuperar el grub desde kubuntu
<user|94745> ayuda
<mparillo> sudo update-grub   (maybe, but I don't speak Spanish)
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#kubuntu 2020-03-28
<da-viper> hello
<adoring-fan> howdy
<adoring-fan> uh, does anyone know what kde neon's keyserver is, or do i need to manually hunt it down and import it?
<adoring-fan> trying to update from a usb
<genii> Since the Kubuntu team now uses latest packages on their own official PPA, Neon is obsoleted. It was supposed to be a rolling release of Kubuntu, which if you add the official Kubuntu PPAs is now the same thing.
<genii> The various ones are listed here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<adoring-fan> crap really? I thought they just updated neon.
<adoring-fan> Guess I'm updating to kubuntu then. No biggie. thank you!
<genii> Recommended PPAs are updates and backports
<adoring-fan> so, you guys doing anything cool / kubuntu related?
<adoring-fan> aight peace
<valorie> genii: I disagree that neon isn't needed
<valorie> they build even stuff from git
<valorie> we'll never do that
<valorie> if it was useless, Rik wouldn't package for neon too
<valorie> btw neon's keys are on the download page
<genii> valorie: OK, I'll remember for next time
<valorie> not all KDE devels use it, but a lot do
<valorie> of course some use Kubuntu, arch, fedora, suse, etc.
<valorie> we all help one another out
<howyoubeen> hey all, you know how xampp is more  or less a contained LAMP set up with a gui? Is there a gui for qt or kde if i wanted to set all that up on my laptop with my own MAMP setup?
<howyoubeen> I don't mind turning things on and off in the terminal, just curious if there are alternatives
<howyoubeen> Basicly its Visual Studio Code running with a tasksel LAMP setup
<viewer|82> kubuntu is the best
<eeos> is anyone using shairport-sync?
<IrcsomeBot> Sachin Patil was added by: Sachin Patil
<eeos> anyone who knows ow to use airplay devices from linux (stream from linux to a sonos or marantza receiver for example)
<eeos> nyone who knows ow to use airplay devices from ubuntu (stream from linux to a sonos or marantz receiver for example)
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> eeos: that's possible. Open the pulseaudio preferences and check a box there
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dakeiz> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble connecting to my WiFi (phone access point). It says "Configuring interface" for a long time, then pops a notification "The WiFi network could not be found". I have not installed the proprietary drivers when installing Kubuntu, so I am thinking this could be it. Is there someone kind enough to help me?
<Dakeiz> I just tried with my home WiFi (router), and I get the same error. "Wireless Interface (wlp3s0f0): The Wifi network could not be found". :(
<user|27375> Hi
<user|27375> What is system requiremnts for kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<BluesKaj> !Kubuntu | user|27375
<ubottu> user|27375: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See https://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<user|27375> thanks. is it the same as ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> user|27375, not quite check out https://kubuntu.org
<user|27375> I couldnt find any information over there
<BluesKaj> user|27375, just post your hardware specs here and we can give an informed guess :-)
<oerheks> multi core CPU/4 gb/good videocard/ssd is preferable
<user|27375> i5 8th gen, 8gb, m2ssd 256, intel graphics
<masonbee-M> Using it on something like that right now user|27375
<BluesKaj> user|27375, you'll be fine with Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> same as my laptop and it runs great on Kubuntu
<oerheks> maybe that m2 is *too fast*  :-P
<BluesKaj> oerheks, I also have a m2 ssd, runs just fine
<user|27375> ok thanks
<eeos> hi! I would like to monitor the average battery consuption by process on my *ubuntu laptop 18.04 LTS .... how do I do that? I think there is something that does not work well with lat update, and battery consumption is through the roof..
<joaco1> hi anyone knows how to fix this emojis??
<joaco1> https://i.imgur.com/PxATUCh.png
<joaco1> I have noto emoji installed
<joaco1> this kubuntu 20.04
<user|64794> were can i find kubuntu 12.04 for old powermac g5 or ppc
<user|64794> im trying to download it but it dont work
<oerheks> maybe the old versions page.. but then there are no updates
<oadam> good night
<oerheks> and you are vulnerable; such machines should not be connected to the internet
<oadam> i get grub setup error. is there anyone who can help me
<oerheks> 16.04 is still valid. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/release/
<user|64794> can 16.04 work on old ppc
<oerheks> maybe, try it out? there is a live session in it too
<user|64794> ok thanks
<user|64794> i want to use my powermac g5 for movie streaming is it posible
<valorie> try it and see?
<user|64794> also trying to get a good computer the already bring linux which one are out there
<user|64794> how is everything with the coronavirus
<user|64794> keep safe
<oerheks> a G5 might work as videoserver, itself would be horrible to show movies with a  NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<philipsnot> everyone known sarver PT-BR?
<philipsnot> ?
<oerheks> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<oerheks> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<oerheks> oh, same factoid
<philipsnot> tks
<IrcsomeBot> mvegas08 was added by: mvegas08
#kubuntu 2020-03-29
<Oderus> hey i forget what it's called, but a couple versions ago, what was the music player/collection program that was included? Don't tink it was rhythmbox but something similar
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> clementine?
<Oderus> hmmmmmmm perhahs it was
<Oderus> perhaps
<oerheks> clementine can handle large collections fine and fast indeed, and has an equalizer
<Oderus> okay thank you :)
<IrcsomeBot> Tururus was added by: Tururus
<swift110> sup
<valorie> !info mlt
<ubottu> Package mlt does not exist in bionic
<IrcsomeBot> workoutboyy was added by: workoutboyy
<IrcsomeBot> <workoutboyy> Hello guys
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> hey valorie!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Are you in here too?
<valorie> everywhere
<valorie> for years
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I actually have a support question about 18.04!
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> ok, it's been two years since I used it....
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Can I have two users running at the same time in 18.04? I want my syncthing to run one my account and also have a family account for all my family to log into.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> in the shutdown dialog it just offers "log out", not "switch users" or soemthing to that effect.
<valorie> I think now you can, but not back then
<valorie> or you would have that choice
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> OK, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> How is it possible that a TV can accept video input, but not audio via HDMI?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Kubuntu 18.04 here.
<valorie> I have no clue about connecting things to a TV, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> No worries.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It needs to be a Plasma thing though.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> After changing the TV, output bevice vanished.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Devices
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Just "dummy" remained.
<howyoubeen> https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98163_98173---,00.html
<howyoubeen> our current stats, im in Kent Co. on the left with 53
<howyoubeen> It's sloooowly creeping west
<howyoubeen> numbers our here double about every 3 days, give or take
<howyoubeen> sorry lol, wrong channel
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Indeed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But still interesting!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<rebecca> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi rebecca
<Metamorphosis> o/
<BluesKaj> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Video, 15s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qa8UtvVl/file_26252.mp4 Wow Kubuntu is laggy on this machine
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @tuxifan, LOL! What are the specs?
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @Linuxophil, Idk I can not open the system infos
<tomreyn> tuxifan: you can switch to a TTY and run some commands to gather hardware infos
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> ram is "Mem: -> total" in "free -g"
<tomreyn> cpu is "Model name:" in "lscpu"
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @tomreyn, Takes years...
<tomreyn> well, it's obviously not suitable, i guess :)
<tomreyn> you could also gather thi sinfo on the BIOS setup screen
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @tomreyn, Ah, right
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @tuxifan, Try turning off blur effect in System Settings -> Workplace Behavior -> Desktop Effects  and/or install the latest video driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @DarinMiller, I changed to another kernel now… It was a general linux problem
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> BSD works much better on this machine
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I suspect BSD has different system defaults.  KDE should not lag that much regardless of OS.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> 😨 my bightness keys work on bsd with kde … Probably hardware support is simply better
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> at least for this specific device
<diogenes_> tuxifan, ok this is the first time i heard that some device has better support on BSD.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Me too lmao
<user|62823> hi is there any telegram channele ?
<metres> #telegram-foss ?
<IrcsomeBot> Terminator_99 was added by: Terminator_99
<user|62823> Kubuntu Telegram channel ?? link or ID please
<metres> https://community.kde.org/Telegram
<user|62823> its for kde plasma .. Im asking about Kubuntu .. as Im using IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @kubuntu_support
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> https://t.me/kubuntu_support
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://community.kde.org/Telegram#Telegram_Channels
<user|3537> Kbuntu 20.04 ... how do I choose zfs install ?
<user|3537> Is it even possible on the Kubuntu beta ?
<IrcsomeBot> <workoutboyy> how i can change my consol theme?
<IrcsomeBot> <workoutboyy> i instaled Kubuntu yesterday...
<IrcsomeBot> <workoutboyy> i never use it before
<IrcsomeBot> <workoutboyy> pls
<user|3537> Anyone>?
<IrcsomeBot> <workoutboyy> help me
<user|3537> for the console theme go to preferences...
<user|3537> there are pre defined ones that you can select or edit as you see fit.
<IrcsomeBot> <workoutboyy> ok
<jukebohi> I need to find solutions to analyze logs of webservers. Manual at first and then automated solutions for producing log analysis of each site
<jukebohi> Any suggestions?
<jukebohi> Ah https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_analytics_software these will help and this too https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Free_web_analytics_software
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @user|3537, There will be an option on the storage selection tab in the installer I guess
<user|41587> erro ao obter senhas
<user|41587> estou sem conexão wifi
<user|41587> pelo terminal?
<user|41587> na verdade  ela nao consegue fazer o login
<user|41587> fica carregando e nao conecta
<user|41587> ja baixei o driver pelo gerenciador de drivers mas nao resolveu
<user|41587> @galtay nao entendi
<user|41587> estou usando o cabo de rede, quando peco para conectar no wifi da o erro ``nao foi fornecida a senha``
<user|41587> sim ja desconetei e tentei entrar na rede novamente sem sucesso
<user|41587> minha rede e privada
<user|41587> o nottebook nao conecta no wifi
<user|41587> vou formatar
<user|41587> ninguem sabe muito obrigado
<IrcsomeBot> Hrishikesh_d01 was added by: Hrishikesh_d01
<IrcsomeBot> <Hrishikesh_d01> Hi. Im facing issues with internet. My wifi is connected but the device is not getting connected to internet
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Hey guys, anybody know when that Kontact/KMail + Google Authentication issue will be resolved?
<franzpow> Hi. I am trying to configure hardware acceleration on my radeon card. I have an old one like 7400M and I can't set vp9 codec to work properly with HW acceleration
<franzpow> I only get HW acceleration with h264 codec but when I execute vainfo, I don't get info on vp9, just h264
<oerheks> too old ati card  i guess
<oerheks> !ati
<ubottu> Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<franzpow> I don't understand, I found that VCN 1.0 supports vp9 decoding and my card has VCN 1.0
<IrcsomeBot> <Harry> Fwd from About Me: its been a pleasant surprise since i met Mr David I gil,i cannot stop but to shout it loud because i am enjoying my life getting extra cash from Mr David I gil bitcoin and binary trading. in my first investment i was so afraid i am gonna loose even when he guarantee me until i received my first payback of the $500 investment it gave me the shock of my life because no one will trade with an unknown individuals without
<IrcsomeBot> feeling funny or panicking at first. i want to say a big thanks to Mr David I gil for been honest with and will never stop publishing your name,please contact him for legit investment and accounting on  … Telegram … 👇👇👇👇👇 … http://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFe_Z9q9IP15r5wIvA … INVEST with him and make profit thanks to …  you all and all thanks to David you are the best 🙏 … @online300
<oerheks> type /ignore IrcsomeBot
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> spammer kicked
<valorie>  why they bother I'll never know
